# TTC 1st child 35+ (Please spoiler any PG news/announcements).



## Dwrgi

Hey all! Although ttc over 35 has stress on its own, i think for us without a child it can be extremely overwhelming at times. Lets all support eachother!:hugs::hugs:

Hi girls-The above post was written by Vicky, who has gone on to have a BB of her own. I have just taken over the thread from Vicky. I only actually joined in April/May of 2011, so about 300 or so pages in!! 

Good luck to everybody who visits and joins-let's all make sure we get our :bfp: ! Come on girls, we can do it!

Latest status updates for members can be found on page 1017!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!

Spoiler Info! Please see below for information on how to spoiler a post or attachment (this is to make sure that those who wish to read, can, and those who wish to avoid any possibly upsetting PG news can avoid). Thank you Pebbs, for this!

There are two ways to spoiler text.
The first is to use the spoiler tool from the toolbar (click on images to make them bigger):
Click image for larger version Name: Spoiler icon.jpg Views: 2 Size: 16.9 KB ID: 617899
All you do is highlight the text and click on that button. You may need to click on "Go advanced" to be able to see the toolbar.

The second is to simply write the following before and after your text:
[*spoiler] YOUR TEXT HERE [*/spoiler]
But! You have to remove the asterisks.

To spoiler an image
There are two things you can do:
First, use an image hosting site, like Flickr or Photobucket, and put the link in spoilers as if it were text.

If you are using BnB's attach function (the little paperclip), it's a teensy bit more complicated, but still easy (recent discovery! ).
Step 1. Attach the image with the paperclip, then click "Preview post."
Step 2. Mouse over the image, and you should see a number. Here's me mousing over the image I attached above:
Click image for larger version Name: Spoiler2.jpg Views: 2 Size: 18.5 KB ID: 617901
It's hard to see the number in that little box that pops up, but if you squint you'll see that it says "617899" on the last line. That's the number for your particular attachment.
Step 3: Write your code. So, combine all this. Substitute your number in the following line of text:
[*spoiler][*attach]617899[*/attach][*/spoiler]
Again, remove the asterisks.


----------



## babyanise

:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Hey all! I thought we childless over 35 should have our own thread. Although ttc over 35 has stress on its own, i think for us without a child it can be extremely overwhelming at times. Lets all support eachother!:hugs::hugs:

Hope this thread sticks! I'm 38 (soon to be 39) and ttc #1. I started last summer after coming off birth control which I had been on since age 21. Since then I've had one miscarriage and one chemical pregnancy. My obgyn thinks I'll be fine but I panic every month!
More importantly I notice that your picture is of a long-haired dachshund! I have 2 short haired - Maxxi and Niko (hence my screen name). If I could figure out how to make them my screen picture I would. Maxxi will be 13 in the fall and Niko just turned 15. They're doing really well for their ages. I'm obsessed with the breed!!


----------



## vickyd

Hey Max! I too have suffered two losses and every month that goes by is like a stab in the heart when AF arrives... Im sure this thread will stick as unfortunetely there are quite a few of us in the same boat...
The photo is of my lovely dog Popi, who actually is of unknown breed!!! I rescued her off the street when she was 1 month old. 2 years later and everyone who see her guesses what breed are in her!! Its really funny actually!!!!


----------



## kalou1972

Hiya Girls!

Hope you dont mind me sticking my nose in !!

Just wanted to say....i'd have LOVED this section of the forum when i was TTC !!!

I'm 37....we were TTC for our 1st for exactly a year.....got our BFP boxing day and are now in third trimester section !

Just wanted to say....good luck to you all......

Karen xxxxxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## vickyd

Congratz hun! 
Just got our first sucess story girls! Lets keep strong and hopefully soon it will be our turn!


----------



## Crazy4Emily

Count me in. I'm 35 TTC. My DH is 46...I have a daughter already through adoption, but this will be our first pregnancy. (if it ever happens) We've been really trying since January.. ugh. It is like a stab in the heart every month when AF comes a calling. It's hard being older, I never thought it would take this long!


----------



## bumpybean

Hello! 

I'm 36 and TCC, had 2 losses already this year and just about ready to start trying again! keeping my fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky :) Lets hope we all move on to the first trimester forum very soon xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Hey Max! I too have suffered two losses and every month that goes by is like a stab in the heart when AF arrives... Im sure this thread will stick as unfortunetely there are quite a few of us in the same boat...
> The photo is of my lovely dog Popi, who actually is of unknown breed!!! I rescued her off the street when she was 1 month old. 2 years later and everyone who see her guesses what breed are in her!! Its really funny actually!!!!


How funny! She's got a doxi face. She how crazy I get over the breed? AF came for me today and even though I had no reason to think otherwise it's still upsetting. I drove myself crazy every month symptom spotting and testing early and am not planning on doing that anymore. No point. I'm glad the thread will stick!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Crazy4Emily said:


> Count me in. I'm 35 TTC. My DH is 46...I have a daughter already through adoption, but this will be our first pregnancy. (if it ever happens) We've been really trying since January.. ugh. It is like a stab in the heart every month when AF comes a calling. It's hard being older, I never thought it would take this long!

It's so hard being older and even harder seeing people around you getting pg without any problem. Your pregnancy will happen. I'm hoping all of ours will.


----------



## maxxiandniko

bumpybean said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm 36 and TCC, had 2 losses already this year and just about ready to start trying again! keeping my fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky :) Lets hope we all move on to the first trimester forum very soon xx

Three's a lucky number!


----------



## vickyd

maxxiandniko said:


> Crazy4Emily said:
> 
> 
> Count me in. I'm 35 TTC. My DH is 46...I have a daughter already through adoption, but this will be our first pregnancy. (if it ever happens) We've been really trying since January.. ugh. It is like a stab in the heart every month when AF comes a calling. It's hard being older, I never thought it would take this long!
> 
> It's so hard being older and even harder seeing people around you getting pg without any problem. Your pregnancy will happen. I'm hoping all of ours will.Click to expand...

It is hard seening all those bumps isnt it?? i have to remind myself everyday that since it happend once it will happen again for me... At the moment im finding it really hard to go to work since ive got 2 bumps to stare at. They both are secretaries so at the moment im avoiding sending faxes from the main office and generally trying to do all my admin work myself so that i have no excuse to go in there LOL!!! ofcourese everytime one of them has a twinge or spotting they come to me (the expert in loss!!!) for advice :dohh:

Im in the 2ww at the moment, definately not symptom spotting and just trying to get through everyday without breaking down!!!


----------



## kelster823

hey may I stick my nose in here too???

I am 39 soon to be 40 (in Aug) and childless here too... I had two MC in the last 9 months- one in Oct 2009 and one just recently April 22nd :(

but back on the bandwagon again 

keeping you all in my thoughts and that we will all soon be heading over to the 1st tri section :) :) :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy4Emily said:
> 
> 
> Count me in. I'm 35 TTC. My DH is 46...I have a daughter already through adoption, but this will be our first pregnancy. (if it ever happens) We've been really trying since January.. ugh. It is like a stab in the heart every month when AF comes a calling. It's hard being older, I never thought it would take this long!
> 
> It's so hard being older and even harder seeing people around you getting pg without any problem. Your pregnancy will happen. I'm hoping all of ours will.Click to expand...
> 
> It is hard seening all those bumps isnt it?? i have to remind myself everyday that since it happend once it will happen again for me... At the moment im finding it really hard to go to work since ive got 2 bumps to stare at. They both are secretaries so at the moment im avoiding sending faxes from the main office and generally trying to do all my admin work myself so that i have no excuse to go in there LOL!!! ofcourese everytime one of them has a twinge or spotting they come to me (the expert in loss!!!) for advice :dohh:
> 
> Im in the 2ww at the moment, definately not symptom spotting and just trying to get through everyday without breaking down!!!Click to expand...


Awww...how nice of your co-workers!!! Are you doing anything different to help with ttc process? I bought the cbfm but that's about it for the moment. Where in Greece are you? I've been to Mykonos (of course) and Santorini. One of my best vacations.


----------



## Omi

Hi ladies, 

I wanna join too. have had 2 mmc and turned 40 in March. My sig says it all really. 

Just wanted to add that you can add your own photo as long as you load it onto your pc. Then when you go into avatar it gives you the option to search your pc for the photo and then you can add it. Keep in mind though that the file might be too large (happened to me..damned fancy camera, lol) and then you probably need to make it smaller. If you're a muppet like me when it comes to photoshop you can upload your pics to something like photobucket or similar and make it smaller there. It gives you a link you then just copy and post into the avatar page.

Hope that helps!

All the best ladies - we will do this!! :)

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## SydneyB

Hello,

Its good to know we are all in the same boat and can talk about our concerns without feeling like we are the only person in the whole world who doesn't seem to be able to get pregnant easily.

I'm 36 (37 next month) I had a MC in September 2009 ( after trying for a year) - I thought all was going well until I went for my 12 week scan and there was no heart beat. Not really been the same since and still feel like crying some days. Went for a smear test last week and it brought the whole D&C experience back - I cried all the way home.

TTC but to make matters worse husband works away a lot - months at a time - so feeling my chances of getting pregnant are non existent at the moment. The ticking clock is getting louder and louder and the next person I meet who asks me have I got any kids and assumes I never wanted any when I say no I will SCREEEEEEEEEEM!!!! AND then go on to say "Did you just not fancy having children" - I'm 36 not 56 - I'm not past it yet!!!!!!

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Sorry it just annoys me :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Syd go on girl let it out!!! My husband doesnt travel but wrks very long hours so he not always up to bd...I find the time of ovulation very stressful on its own but having to come up with seduction scenarios on top really takes it out of me....This month i managed to bd all the right days even though dh had a terrible tooth infection (moaning in sleep kind of pain!) working 15 hours a day!!! we are both exhausted at the moment....

Max, im from Athens. Mykonos and Santorini are excellent vacation spots...You should also visit the quieter islands like karpathos, limnos and leros. Maybe you can go with your baby and dh for a serene family holiday to relax from the craziness that is ttc!!!!
im not doing anything different really, apart from taking high dose folic acid 5mg, 1 baby aspirin a day and just last week i started vitamin B12. I might start temping next cycle, as im having a hard time pinpointing my ov exactly.

Kelster welcome and yes lets hope we will all move on to 1st trimester soon enough!


----------



## jomax

I'm going to crash this thread too if no-one minds. i'm 34 but will be 35 in a few months. i'm so glad there are some of us 'oldies' out there. i am really trying hard not to panic but i do feel like time is running out. we've been TTC #1 for 4 cycles now and the disappointment each month is gut wrenching. hello to all and good luck


----------



## maxxiandniko

Welcome syd :wave:. I had a d&e at 9 weeks. At 7 weeks there was no heartbeat and at 8 weeks my ob started to think the worst. I was devastated and an emotional mess for many months after. Then I followed with a chemical pregnancy. I feel so self-conscious sometimes and I HATE it when people say things like "Having kids isn't as great as you think it is" or telling me I need to go to a fertility specialist even after I tell them that my ob thinks differently. 2 friends of mine are set to deliver next month and it just kills me. So I say to you rant away! We all hear you.


Vicky - my husband has never been to Greece and those islands sound lovely. He wants to go to the islands but not before Athens since he's so into history. I need a break right now. I have a fertility monitor so I know when I ovulate but it's still stressful. I don't tell my husband I'm ovulating because at least one of us should be having fun and not look at this in terms of cycle days, high and peak fertility, etc People tell you to relax and it will happen but it's hard to do that. And I know that it won't end if I get pregnant since I'll always remember that I m/c'd.


----------



## Omi

Im sooo jealous of you being in Greece (apart from all the negative press of credit crunch etc etc.) Ive never been but id lurve to go, looks beautiful.... and good food, and wine, and culture and sun... sigh! :)

My dh has a demanding dayjob and his own business and so i can totally relate to the probs of sometimes getting the bd on the right time. But i think we're both on the same page now and want this more than anything so at least i now know that if it aint happening he's as crestfallen as i am and i don't make an issue of it as hey, if the shoe was on the other foot, you know.... :)

I can also relate to the mc issue. had 2 and 2 d&c's. Ive done well, but i wont lie that at times Ive been quite bitter about the lot Ive been handed - but, it is what it is and its not the end of the world. if you look hard enough plenty of so called lucky pg/ family people have their own issues which i wouldn't wanna trade.

There's this very nice girl at work. She's 24 and was due to finnish her social care work degree at college this spring. She fell accidentally pg in Sept with her bf and did admit it was quite a shock. She has now had to put her professional life on hold. 

I like to put things in perspective for my own ends so what im gonna say next is no criticism of others honest! But i thought, she's so young, and now she's gonna be tied to this guy for the rest of her life. 

Ive been there done that. Everything. I would have loved to have kids earlier had a met the right man.But i didn't. But im glad that i don't have anything undone, i have picked the man for me - we picked each other - and i feel blessed for the things i have even though i don't have what others take for granted.

I guess i sometimes like to count my blessings..

Allt the best, hun!! 

:hugs: Omi xxxxx


----------



## serendippy

Im a well old oldie lol..im 43 and trying for first. Been trying for nearly a year and not even a sniff of a BFP. U gotta remain positive cos thats all u can do really.

Good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Yeah i had a couple of friends wonder why i dont go straight for IVF LOl!! They are clueless man...They think that if you have IVF nothing can go wrong, no miscarriage, no trisomy or other complications and wow ill have twins as well!!1 sometime i have to control myself from getting violent!!!


----------



## vickyd

Omi said:


> Im sooo jealous of you being in Greece (apart from all the negative press of credit crunch etc etc.) Ive never been but id lurve to go, looks beautiful.... and good food, and wine, and culture and sun... sigh! :)
> 
> My dh has a demanding dayjob and his own business and so i can totally relate to the probs of sometimes getting the bd on the right time. But i think we're both on the same page now and want this more than anything so at least i now know that if it aint happening he's as crestfallen as i am and i don't make an issue of it as hey, if the shoe was on the other foot, you know.... :)

Its difficult at the moment in greece youre right....We are all trying to keep our buisnesses afloat this year and waiting for things to start looking up. On the bright side though its a good time for a holiday in greece since the hotels and restaurants are lowering their prices this year by at least 20%, and there are definately vacancies everywhere so you dont have to settle for a shitty room in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## jomax

maxxiandniko said:


> Welcome syd :wave:. I had a d&e at 9 weeks. At 7 weeks there was no heartbeat and at 8 weeks my ob started to think the worst. I was devastated and an emotional mess for many months after. Then I followed with a chemical pregnancy. I feel so self-conscious sometimes and I HATE it when people say things like "Having kids isn't as great as you think it is" or telling me I need to go to a fertility specialist even after I tell them that my ob thinks differently. 2 friends of mine are set to deliver next month and it just kills me. So I say to you rant away! We all hear you.
> 
> 
> Vicky - my husband has never been to Greece and those islands sound lovely. He wants to go to the islands but not before Athens since he's so into history. I need a break right now. I have a fertility monitor so I know when I ovulate but it's still stressful. I don't tell my husband I'm ovulating because at least one of us should be having fun and not look at this in terms of cycle days, high and peak fertility, etc People tell you to relax and it will happen but it's hard to do that. And I know that it won't end if I get pregnant since I'll always remember that I m/c'd.

Maxxi when you say you don't tell your OH that your OV so he can still have fun can i ask (if you don't mind) what do you do if he says no? (if he does?). i've tried this technique with my OH but sometimes he says he's too tired and then i can't bear the thought of not BD'ing so i end up saying its a good time and sort of spoiling the moment. it's so frustrating.....


----------



## Omi

Hmm... I must spread the word about cheaper Greece hols, then!


----------



## heart tree

Hello ladies! So glad we have a place of our own. I know a few of you and am excited to get to know all of you. I'm 35 and have had 2 mcs like many of you other ladies. One was at 10 weeks due to a blood clot in my uterus. The other was at 6 weeks for reasons unknown. They thought it was a molar pregnancy, but thank god it wasn't. My DH is 41. We are soooo ready for our baby! 

Like Vicky, I'm technically in the 2ww right now too, but AF is on her way I can just tell. 

Jomax, I also don't tell my DH that I'm Ov'ing. If he says no, I have to respect his right to do so. I used to get really upset, but that has never helped matters. Usually though, I try to set the mood so he won't say no. I try to have a clean house and bedroom (clutter can cause unconscious stress), have a bottle of wine ready, some good food or at least a plan for dinner ready. At this point if he hasn't caught on that I'm ovulating when the house is clean and dinner is ready, then he's a little thick! LOL! Our plan for next cycle is to BD every other day starting on CD12. I'm going to track ovulation (and not tell him) and once I've ovulated, I'll tell him we don't have to keep doing it. He's game for the plan. We've decided to start taking walks after work and then not turn on the television on our BD days. Basically, we're just trying to connect a little more. Knowing that we're definitely going to BD every other day alleviates any pressure for either of us. It sounds good in theory! Hope it works in practice.


----------



## maxxiandniko

jomax said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Welcome syd :wave:. I had a d&e at 9 weeks. At 7 weeks there was no heartbeat and at 8 weeks my ob started to think the worst. I was devastated and an emotional mess for many months after. Then I followed with a chemical pregnancy. I feel so self-conscious sometimes and I HATE it when people say things like "Having kids isn't as great as you think it is" or telling me I need to go to a fertility specialist even after I tell them that my ob thinks differently. 2 friends of mine are set to deliver next month and it just kills me. So I say to you rant away! We all hear you.
> 
> 
> Vicky - my husband has never been to Greece and those islands sound lovely. He wants to go to the islands but not before Athens since he's so into history. I need a break right now. I have a fertility monitor so I know when I ovulate but it's still stressful. I don't tell my husband I'm ovulating because at least one of us should be having fun and not look at this in terms of cycle days, high and peak fertility, etc People tell you to relax and it will happen but it's hard to do that. And I know that it won't end if I get pregnant since I'll always remember that I m/c'd.
> 
> Maxxi when you say you don't tell your OH that your OV so he can still have fun can i ask (if you don't mind) what do you do if he says no? (if he does?). i've tried this technique with my OH but sometimes he says he's too tired and then i can't bear the thought of not BD'ing so i end up saying its a good time and sort of spoiling the moment. it's so frustrating.....Click to expand...

He doesn't say no often and if I have any thought he may I start tickling him and won't let him sleep. He works 8 -6 ish and something tells me your OH is working a more physically demanding job. I'd tell him if I had to though. The way I see it is that I've ruined so many moments because of being in such a bad mood because of the 2 mc's that telling him I'm O'ing wouldn't be any worse than all the difficult moments we've had in the past months.


----------



## padbrat

Hello ladies... I know so many of you already...

Kelster... my hug mate. Omi... every the practical realist who helps kick me up the ass and Heart.... who somehow always says just the right thing....

So nice to see all you other ladies too.... and I am hoping that we will all move to 1st tri and end up with wiggling healthy babies soon....

I am 38, Hubby is 37 and we have had 3 m/c from Feb 07 to May 10 and have lost 4 babies... At the mo bding is on hold as I have to wait to see the recurrent m/c specialist on 1 July (Boo Hoo)...though in preparation I have hubby and me on his and hers preconcieve... better bloody work LOL!!!

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi Padbrat! I knew we'd get together in a forum we could call home! I'm so happy your appointment is coming up soon. Only 10 more days. Please let us know how it goes luv.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Everyone,

I am 37 and my hubby is 27, we have been TTC baby #1 for 1 year now. I have been finding it really hard lately when AF comes each month. We have just been through fertility testing as we are now put into the catergory of "infertility" but the tests all came back ok and show no apparent problems.

Doc has said she wanted to give us a helping hand and gave me an injection to control the timing of my ovulation this month (i am ovulating every month and always on the same day of the cycle) and now taking Duphaston for the last 2 weeks of my cycle. She says that if we are lucky enough for the egg to be fertilized then this will help it stick. If not then she wants to try Clomid as first port of call.

Hoping that this works as really do not want to start on long term fertility drugs if we can help it. 

Guess I never thought something as natural as having a baby would be so difficult. Saying that I am hopeful that we will all get our gorgeous little babies in the end we just have to hang in there and be prepared that our route to having a baby maybe a little different from others.

Wishing you all the best and hope that we all have great news to share soon x x


----------



## vickyd

Welcome Carol!

Looking back i remember thinking, ill go to Uni then grad school then ill get a good job then ill wait for a few years before ttc so as to secure my job and at 33 i will have my baby!!!!!LOL!!!! It seemed soooo easy in my head....
I like to think that this difficult path were on will only make us more appreciative of our family once its completed and that we will better parents for sure!


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls - I'm with you, too. We've been TTC #1 since March 2007 with no luck whatsoever. We've had all tests which show all plumbing & hormones are working just fine. I hate being unexplained!!

Keeping fingers crossed for this month as I've done clomid plus IUI. I figure this is my best chance, yet.


----------



## vickyd

Lola I really hope this is your month doll!!!! Lets hope this new forum will bring all of us tons of luck!!!


----------



## Adela Quested

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to pop in to wish everyone heaps of :dust:. I am 37 and expecting my first in about a month. I was 36 when I conceived and we were lucky enough that it happened straight away - first cycle TTC! I tell you this of course not to show off but to give you all hope that being over the magic age of 35 doesn't automatically mean that you will have problems.

The oldest woman in my pregnancy class is 42 and also having her first child. I didn't ask her how she conceived (none of my business!) but I think it's good for us to keep in mind that it happens all the time.

Wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## caroleb73

Vicky I completely agree that we will all be super parents when our turn comes and I am sure it will happen for us. I see that you live in Greece away from home so like me as my husband and I are in Bahrain in the Middle East. Hospitals are fantastic here but miss not having life long friends and my Mum close by in a time like this.

Lola I have everything crossed that we will be hearing good news from you soon


----------



## jomax

vickyd said:


> Welcome Carol!
> 
> Looking back i remember thinking, ill go to Uni then grad school then ill get a good job then ill wait for a few years before ttc so as to secure my job and at 33 i will have my baby!!!!!LOL!!!! It seemed soooo easy in my head....
> I like to think that this difficult path were on will only make us more appreciative of our family once its completed and that we will better parents for sure!

VickyD this was my life plan too except i was having one at 30 and another at 32! Hasn't worked out that way and although i am happy with everything else, i'm so ready for kids :happydance:.


----------



## vickyd

caroleb73 said:


> Vicky I completely agree that we will all be super parents when our turn comes and I am sure it will happen for us. I see that you live in Greece away from home so like me as my husband and I are in Bahrain in the Middle East. Hospitals are fantastic here but miss not having life long friends and my Mum close by in a time like this.
> 
> Lola I have everything crossed that we will be hearing good news from you soon

Carole, actually i am greek! I just have moved alot over the years: Canada, UK and now ive been back home for about 7 years and planning on staying for good! I really missed my family and friends when i was abroad as well, and now with the ttc i couldnt imagine having to go through it only with dh.


----------



## LoopyLou4444

Hello everyone, I'm very new to this, I only joined yesterday and I'm not sure if I'm doing this right or about all the abbreviations!! 

As much as I hate to see you all on here as I would love for you all to be pregnant I suddenly don't feel so alone. I'm 37 and my partner and I have been trying for a baby since August 2008, I had a miscarriage at the beginning of February 2010. As heart breaking as it was I try to stay positive and remember if it can happen once it can happen again. We have just been through fertility tests and should be referred to a fertiliy clinic soon I hope. 

I wish you all well. (I hope that I can post this without it being lost to the ether!!)


----------



## vermeil

Hello! Just wanted to send positive vibes your way. I was 37 when we started trying (dh is 27) and it took seven months. My (much younger) friends took two years to conceive. Keep positive it will happen!

Of course my little darling decided he was in a hurry and arrived 3 months early :dohh: But it`s due to other medical factors, not age.

All the best to all of you ladies!

:dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I just wanted to say that every month I'm convinced AF won't show and every month she does and I'm upset. I never have a concrete reason to think I'm pg and I try so hard not to convince myself I am but I can't seem to do it! I tell myself not to test and then I run out and buy a box. I'm waiting for AF to show and all I'm doing now is spotting. It's cruel. If she's going to come hurry up so I can focus on a new cycle! Instead I get spotting, very sore bbs, clear skin and serious tiredness. Plays with my mind. I know that I should be thankful that I ovulate each month and have been pregnant twice in less than one year but I never feel very hopeful. Thanks to everyone for listening :flower:


----------



## maxxiandniko

padbrat said:


> Hello ladies... I know so many of you already...
> 
> Kelster... my hug mate. Omi... every the practical realist who helps kick me up the ass and Heart.... who somehow always says just the right thing....
> 
> So nice to see all you other ladies too.... and I am hoping that we will all move to 1st tri and end up with wiggling healthy babies soon....
> 
> I am 38, Hubby is 37 and we have had 3 m/c from Feb 07 to May 10 and have lost 4 babies... At the mo bding is on hold as I have to wait to see the recurrent m/c specialist on 1 July (Boo Hoo)...though in preparation I have hubby and me on his and hers preconcieve... better bloody work LOL!!!
> 
> Speak to you all soon xx

Padbrat - I'll be very interested in hearing what the specialist has to say. Too bad you have to go but I think all will work out. I've had 1 mc and 1 chemical pregnancy and my ob is not looking to send me anywhere yet. I have feeling I'll end up with a specialist anyway. Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## heart tree

maxxiandniko said:


> I just wanted to say that every month I'm convinced AF won't show and every month she does and I'm upset. I never have a concrete reason to think I'm pg and I try so hard not to convince myself I am but I can't seem to do it! I tell myself not to test and then I run out and buy a box. I'm waiting for AF to show and all I'm doing now is spotting. It's cruel. If she's going to come hurry up so I can focus on a new cycle! Instead I get spotting, very sore bbs, clear skin and serious tiredness. Plays with my mind. I know that I should be thankful that I ovulate each month and have been pregnant twice in less than one year but I never feel very hopeful. Thanks to everyone for listening :flower:

Hey babe, I just want to echo what you are saying. I'm in the exact same position you are. I'm at 11dpo today and have been spotting since 8dpo. I'm so irritated by this. I've never spotted this much before getting AF. I'm quite sure I'm not pregnant. I'm refusing to test as I know AF is around the corner, but I just want to get on with it so I can get on to my new cycle. I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! I've also been pregnant twice but I'm so frustrated with this process. When is your AF due? I hope we get ours soon so we can move on. July will be our month!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies!! I was on vacation and missed the launch of our own 35+ forum - I'm so excited!! :happydance:

My story is that DH and I are both 36 (I'll be 37 in two months) and we're TTC #1 after 2 mcs - first at 12 weeks in May '09 (mother's day weekend, no less :cry:), second at 8 weeks in Mar '10. Both times we've gotten the BFP with just one month of ttc, so I guess we're fortunate on that count. After the 2nd, my dr sent us to a specialist for testing - we should get the last results in about two weeks. So far it's turned up that I'm heterozygous MTHFR. Probably didn't cause my losses, but it does make me feel a little better anyway.

We've been married 11 yrs now, it just took us 10 yrs to decide we wanted kids. Now that we're having trouble making that happen, I have to keep reminding myself that I'd still rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother, one who had her kids when she just wasn't ready for them.

Lately I've found myself thinking absolutely horrible ugly thoughts every time another friend or acquaintance or relative announces her BFP. I have to tell myself there's a big difference between thinking ugly thoughts and actually wanting them to come true... it's not like I actually want anyone to ever go through the pain of loss like we have, but in those moments I am overcome with feelings of envy and anger that it's so easy for so many - they have no idea how lucky they are.

love, love, love having our own little corner on B&B!!


----------



## caroleb73

maxxiandniko said:


> I just wanted to say that every month I'm convinced AF won't show and every month she does and I'm upset. I never have a concrete reason to think I'm pg and I try so hard not to convince myself I am but I can't seem to do it! I tell myself not to test and then I run out and buy a box. I'm waiting for AF to show and all I'm doing now is spotting. It's cruel. If she's going to come hurry up so I can focus on a new cycle! Instead I get spotting, very sore bbs, clear skin and serious tiredness. Plays with my mind. I know that I should be thankful that I ovulate each month and have been pregnant twice in less than one year but I never feel very hopeful. Thanks to everyone for listening :flower:

Hey I completely relate to how you are feeling as I have been TTC for 1 year now and absolutley no luck. At first I was ok and relaxed and just thought that it would happen but as time went by I got myself into such a state when my period came and felt inadequate as I couldn't seem to achieve the most natural thing in the world - pregnancy. I think what really made it worse for me is that right now about 95% of my close female friends are pregnant including my sister and sister in-law. It seems that whenever my DH and I meet socially with friends they all ask the question "aren't you preganant yet" and I know they mean well but it just really upsets me. I just feel like they cannot really understand how I feel as everything happened so easily for them. 

I have just gone through fertility testing but all came back fine for both of us, cycle is regular, I am ovulating and eggs look good. Doctor is giving us a helping hand this cycle and gave me an injection to stimulate the eggs and I am now 2 DPO and taking progesterone to help a pregnancy stick if we are lucky this month. 

I am trying not to become too obsessed in the 2WW but it is just so hard, every time I feel a little tired or sore bbs I too have the urge to test. I think it is natural for women in our position as we just want a baby so much. Next week is going to be the worst for me as I will be itching to pop to the chemist and get a test but gonna try hard not to.

Hang on in there, we are all here for each other and I hope that all of us have happy news to share soon :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

vickyd said:


> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> Carole, actually i am greek! I just have moved alot over the years: Canada, UK and now ive been back home for about 7 years and planning on staying for good! I really missed my family and friends when i was abroad as well, and now with the ttc i couldnt imagine having to go through it only with dh.
> 
> Vicky, being back home must be great and exspecially since Greece is your home!! Gorgeous country.
> 
> I do find it tough although my Mum is great and always at the end of the phone to keep my spirits up. My phone bills are a little scary lately but hey my husband is great and knows that it keeps me sane.
> 
> My Mum always reminds me that she was 43 when she had my little sister, completely unplanned but she had a perfect pregnancy. I hold onto this and hope that my turn will come.Click to expand...


----------



## kelster823

> Kelster... my hug mate. Omi... every the practical realist who helps kick me up the ass and Heart.... who somehow always says just the right thing....

ahhh bub........how are you? so excited to know your appointment is coming up soon.... I know it seem like forever for you but that came quick..... me.... still waiting to "O" this frigin cycle.... grrrrrrrrrr I "think" it was yesterday or today...

((( BIG SQUISHIE HUGS ))) I haven't done that in a while..... been real busy..and for that I apologize.....
DH threw me a "surprise 40th bday party" this past weekend (even though my 40th isn't til 2 months from today).. I really needed that after all we have been thru in the last few months....... 

Good morning to all the other lovelies :hi: hope to get to know you all and go thru our journey together :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies! 
Im having quite a rough couple of days....At work they introduced a new health insurance plan, and all of us gathered to discuss what it covers ect. Three of my colegues at different times pointed out to me that it does not cover miscarriage in the first trimester but that it does cover D&C and abortion costs....Everyone is assuming ill be having a third loss i think....I feel so gutted and like a complete looser at the moment...


----------



## caroleb73

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> Im having quite a rough couple of days....At work they introduced a new health insurance plan, and all of us gathered to discuss what it covers ect. Three of my colegues at different times pointed out to me that it does not cover miscarriage in the first trimester but that it does cover D&C and abortion costs....Everyone is assuming ill be having a third loss i think....I feel so gutted and like a complete looser at the moment...

Vicky, I am utterly disgusted with your co-workers, how insensitive. You are so not a loser they are the ones with problems for behaving in such a manner. 

You have to believe that your next pregnancy will stick and all will be ok. Each and everyone of us needs to believe that our miracle will happen and soon.

Hang in there and maybe if the issue is discussed again tell your co-workers how this makes you feel. You may find that they really didn't mean to upset you.

Sending you big hugs


----------



## kelster823

> Three of my colegues at different times pointed out to me that it does not cover miscarriage in the first trimester but that it does cover D&C and abortion costs....Everyone is assuming ill be having a third loss i think....I feel so gutted and like a complete looser at the moment

how utterly NASTY of your co-workers to even CONSIDER thinking that... or even bringing it up......

I am truly sorry for this whole issue... I am also stunned that the insurance will not cover that.... that is a TRUE medical issue.......

you are NOT a looser :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

thanks ladies! Most of all im glad that you too think it was improper of them, cause sometimes i feel that i may be oversensitive....
Yeah the insurance plan is rubbish but we also have national health service which although covers these issues you still have to pay an amount out of your pocket.
Socialised medicine right???


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> Im having quite a rough couple of days....At work they introduced a new health insurance plan, and all of us gathered to discuss what it covers ect. Three of my colegues at different times pointed out to me that it does not cover miscarriage in the first trimester but that it does cover D&C and abortion costs....Everyone is assuming ill be having a third loss i think....I feel so gutted and like a complete looser at the moment...


Find another job!! Your coworkers suck!! Just kidding. I know it's not that easy.


----------



## maxxiandniko

heart tree said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that every month I'm convinced AF won't show and every month she does and I'm upset. I never have a concrete reason to think I'm pg and I try so hard not to convince myself I am but I can't seem to do it! I tell myself not to test and then I run out and buy a box. I'm waiting for AF to show and all I'm doing now is spotting. It's cruel. If she's going to come hurry up so I can focus on a new cycle! Instead I get spotting, very sore bbs, clear skin and serious tiredness. Plays with my mind. I know that I should be thankful that I ovulate each month and have been pregnant twice in less than one year but I never feel very hopeful. Thanks to everyone for listening :flower:
> 
> Hey babe, I just want to echo what you are saying. I'm in the exact same position you are. I'm at 11dpo today and have been spotting since 8dpo. I'm so irritated by this. I've never spotted this much before getting AF. I'm quite sure I'm not pregnant. I'm refusing to test as I know AF is around the corner, but I just want to get on with it so I can get on to my new cycle. I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! I've also been pregnant twice but I'm so frustrated with this process. When is your AF due? I hope we get ours soon so we can move on. July will be our month!Click to expand...


Hey back! I don't know when AF is supposed to come which is part of the problem. My periods are irregular. One month I'm 26 days, another 21, another 25. I use the cbfm so I know when I ovulate and today I'm on CD 28 and 12 dpo. I'm assuming that something has to happen within the next 4 days unless my cycle has decided to run long now (just my luck).


----------



## maxxiandniko

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies!! I was on vacation and missed the launch of our own 35+ forum - I'm so excited!! :happydance:
> 
> My story is that DH and I are both 36 (I'll be 37 in two months) and we're TTC #1 after 2 mcs - first at 12 weeks in May '09 (mother's day weekend, no less :cry:), second at 8 weeks in Mar '10. Both times we've gotten the BFP with just one month of ttc, so I guess we're fortunate on that count. After the 2nd, my dr sent us to a specialist for testing - we should get the last results in about two weeks. So far it's turned up that I'm heterozygous MTHFR. Probably didn't cause my losses, but it does make me feel a little better anyway.
> 
> We've been married 11 yrs now, it just took us 10 yrs to decide we wanted kids. Now that we're having trouble making that happen, I have to keep reminding myself that I'd still rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother, one who had her kids when she just wasn't ready for them.
> 
> Lately I've found myself thinking absolutely horrible ugly thoughts every time another friend or acquaintance or relative announces her BFP. I have to tell myself there's a big difference between thinking ugly thoughts and actually wanting them to come true... it's not like I actually want anyone to ever go through the pain of loss like we have, but in those moments I am overcome with feelings of envy and anger that it's so easy for so many - they have no idea how lucky they are.
> 
> love, love, love having our own little corner on B&B!!


Me too. Don't feel bad about it either. It's hard not to sometimes feel the way you do when you've had all this loss


----------



## HappyAuntie

vickyd said:


> thanks ladies! Most of all im glad that you too think it was improper of them, cause sometimes i feel that i may be oversensitive....
> Yeah the insurance plan is rubbish but we also have national health service which although covers these issues you still have to pay an amount out of your pocket.
> Socialised medicine right???

absolutely horrid of them, but caroleb is right - they may not even realize how hurtful their comments are. If it comes up again, I would tell them so, so maybe they won't hurt someone else with their comments.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh dear - I hadn't realised how over emotional I was at the moment until I saw this new forum & burst into tears!!
Thank you for starting a TTC#1 thread too - I know its hard for everyone if they're finding it difficult to conceive but when I read posts from people saying they are trying for #4 I can't helping the little voice inside that says 'would it be too much for me to have just 1?'


----------



## vickyd

Twinkle i know what you mean...I too sometimes find it difficult to be understanding of the difficulties in conceiving #3 or #4...I will be soooo happy when i have my first i might just stop there LOL!!!


----------



## padbrat

maxxiandniko said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies... I know so many of you already...
> 
> Kelster... my hug mate. Omi... every the practical realist who helps kick me up the ass and Heart.... who somehow always says just the right thing....
> 
> So nice to see all you other ladies too.... and I am hoping that we will all move to 1st tri and end up with wiggling healthy babies soon....
> 
> I am 38, Hubby is 37 and we have had 3 m/c from Feb 07 to May 10 and have lost 4 babies... At the mo bding is on hold as I have to wait to see the recurrent m/c specialist on 1 July (Boo Hoo)...though in preparation I have hubby and me on his and hers preconcieve... better bloody work LOL!!!
> 
> Speak to you all soon xx
> 
> Padbrat - I'll be very interested in hearing what the specialist has to say. Too bad you have to go but I think all will work out. I've had 1 mc and 1 chemical pregnancy and my ob is not looking to send me anywhere yet. I have feeling I'll end up with a specialist anyway. Can't wait to hear from you!Click to expand...

Hiya! I will def let everyone know what the Consultant says.... I was at the Genetic Consultant the other day as I have a chromosome deletion.... but good news the Consultant (after many tests) says my genetic condition cannot cause my m/c's:happydance:.... it can cause quite severe problems for a male baby (a whole nother story)... but not so severe that I would lose it. He says he will send the findings to the M/C Consultant... so another piece in the jigsaw fits in... he has also agreed to test hubby for genetic issues...BONUS!

I am keen to share all that the docs tell me... cos if it can help any of you then that is great!:flower:

Kelster.. I have sooo missed your hugs:hugs: how are you my lovely? I am not even doing my cbfm until after the appt... trying to put it out of my mind LOL. Hope you did O though and you get your bfp chick!

Heart how's you chick? Please don't be down...:hugs: I can't give you the fabulous words you give me .... but I am here for you.

It is so great to meet you other ladies and I hope that we can support eachother through this.... bfp's all round for us all I say! LOL:haha:

A big dose of PMA and Baby Dust to all xx


----------



## MissyMarie

Hi everyone. I will be 36 next month and have been TTC for one month. Its funny, you are on the pill to stop getting pregnant so I thought hey, Ill come off it and get pregnant straight away. Looking at your posts, it doesnt work that way  Very bad pains in tummy today, not sure what they are. Came off pill on 21 May and had a 3 day bleed. Didnt know if it was withdrawal or actual AF but doctor said its the same thing. Anyway, no AF since. No spotting or anything either. Good to know that there are more over 35s out there TTC especially TTC number 1 xx


----------



## maxxiandniko

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh dear - I hadn't realised how over emotional I was at the moment until I saw this new forum & burst into tears!!
> Thank you for starting a TTC#1 thread too - I know its hard for everyone if they're finding it difficult to conceive but when I read posts from people saying they are trying for #4 I can't helping the little voice inside that says 'would it be too much for me to have just 1?'


I completely feel the same way!! It's hard to empathize with someone (as harsh as that sounds) who's struggling with #3, #4, whatever. I've always wanted 2 and the other day I felt this overwhelming sense of hopelessness thinking that I'll never have 2 because I'm too tired of trying for one.


----------



## vickyd

maxxiandniko said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear - I hadn't realised how over emotional I was at the moment until I saw this new forum & burst into tears!!
> Thank you for starting a TTC#1 thread too - I know its hard for everyone if they're finding it difficult to conceive but when I read posts from people saying they are trying for #4 I can't helping the little voice inside that says 'would it be too much for me to have just 1?'
> 
> 
> I completely feel the same way!! It's hard to empathize with someone (as harsh as that sounds) who's struggling with #3, #4, whatever. I've always wanted 2 and the other day I felt this overwhelming sense of hopelessness thinking that I'll never have 2 because I'm too tired of trying for one.Click to expand...


Ditto Maxx!!! Thats why i sooooo want to have twins!!!! really i feel sooo exhausted i dont think ill have the stamina, or mental health to go for number 2!!! Its a pity though cause i always wanted to have 2 kids within 2 years so that they may have a really close relationship like i have with my sis...:nope:


----------



## maxxiandniko

MissyMarie said:


> Hi everyone. I will be 36 next month and have been TTC for one month. Its funny, you are on the pill to stop getting pregnant so I thought hey, Ill come off it and get pregnant straight away. Looking at your posts, it doesnt work that way  Very bad pains in tummy today, not sure what they are. Came off pill on 21 May and had a 3 day bleed. Didnt know if it was withdrawal or actual AF but doctor said its the same thing. Anyway, no AF since. No spotting or anything either. Good to know that there are more over 35s out there TTC especially TTC number 1 xx

I totally hear you! I came off of the pill last summer but only at the urging of my ob. My plan was to be married for 1 year before coming off, conceiving 3 months after (because as you know that's statistically what happens to most women and why on earth would I be any different!) and giving birth 9 months later around the time of my 2 year wedding anniversary. I proudly told my ob of my plan and was disappointed when she asked what if anything was going to be different in 6 months that would make not going off the pill a good option. She also said that it's better to know early on if I'm going to have a problem. Since I didn't have a good answer I agreed to do it. I was so frustrated because I wanted to do things my way according to my plan (which of course would work!) that I considered staying on the pill and not telling her. Ha ha ha. Joke's on me. One mc and one chemical pregnancy later I'm glad I listened to her. Funny how you never, ever think you'll have a problem getting pregnant and then you do and you just have to laugh at how naive you were!


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear - I hadn't realised how over emotional I was at the moment until I saw this new forum & burst into tears!!
> Thank you for starting a TTC#1 thread too - I know its hard for everyone if they're finding it difficult to conceive but when I read posts from people saying they are trying for #4 I can't helping the little voice inside that says 'would it be too much for me to have just 1?'
> 
> 
> I completely feel the same way!! It's hard to empathize with someone (as harsh as that sounds) who's struggling with #3, #4, whatever. I've always wanted 2 and the other day I felt this overwhelming sense of hopelessness thinking that I'll never have 2 because I'm too tired of trying for one.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto Maxx!!! Thats why i sooooo want to have twins!!!! really i feel sooo exhausted i dont think ill have the stamina, or mental health to go for number 2!!! Its a pity though cause i always wanted to have 2 kids within 2 years so that they may have a really close relationship like i have with my sis...:nope:Click to expand...

I'd love to have twins too. Makes me want to do fertility treatments and the worst part is that I'm not a candidate for those treatments at the moment! Imagine being upset that I can't do fertility treatments! I'm just getting so tired of the process that if I'm lucky enough to have that may be it for me.


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh dear - I hadn't realised how over emotional I was at the moment until I saw this new forum & burst into tears!!
> Thank you for starting a TTC#1 thread too - I know its hard for everyone if they're finding it difficult to conceive but when I read posts from people saying they are trying for #4 I can't helping the little voice inside that says 'would it be too much for me to have just 1?'

I completely share your feelings, I know it would be hard for anyone who really wanted a baby but if you already have at least one then I think they are blessed. I always wanted 2 kids but after all the trouble I am having just trying to conceive I would be over the moon with just 1 healthy baby.

I get emotional when I hear of my friends pregnant yet again and although I am really happy for them there is a voice inside of me saying why can't that be me. I then feel guilty for thinking this but can't seem to help it.

We have to remain positive and keep trying everything we can to reach our goal.

Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, a bit late but can I join?? I am almost 39, TTC No 1, have had 2 mc's... 

finding this journey a struggle at the mo as all but 1 of the girls who started out on this journey with me on here now either have a baby or is pregnant, which I think is fantastic for them and I am really happy for them, it just brings home that I am still trying and failing...


----------



## vickyd

Hey Kiki

I share your feelings of failure hun....I havent been on the forum that long but all of my friends who started ttc the same time as me are now baptising their children and im still at square 1, consumed with fear that ill get pregnant only to loose the baby again...
Its so hard sometimes to even get through the day but we have to be strong and optimistic, i mean how much bad luck can 1 person have right?????


----------



## caroleb73

Hey guys I am now 3 DPO and driving myself insane already. I so hate this part as every day I just want to know if we have hit the jackpot this month and actually got pregnant. I know that all my friends with kids or single and happy would not understand and think I am completely crazy. Feeling really yukky as well which I am sure is down to the progesterone that I am taking. Headaches, cramps, nausea and no energy.

Also a friends husband asked me today if I was pregnant yet, was poilte and said no. His response was to make a joke and ask what was taking us so long. I know he doesn't mean to upset me but really hey if I was pregnant everyone would know about it and comments like that just make me feel more down and like there is something wrong with me.

Sorry to rant but just finding it really hard today and feel like bursting into tears


----------



## vickyd

Carole sorry to hear youre having such a bad day hun....The 2ww is a real killer on the nerves isnt it? Im either 10, 8 or 6 dpo (LOL with the accuracy!) and slowly loosing it!!!
Thought i had some symptoms last night but all gone today.....

Your friend is like many out there who find this question innocent enough and cannot begin to realise how hurt we feel after. I used to get upset but now ive taken it as a lesson and never ask anything personal of anyone. You just dont know what problems people may be having in their life.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Ladies, 

Just need to vent a little before I explode! DH & I both had tests last month - neither of which had great results but I'm going for another blood test & DH is taking loads of different vitamins, maca etc. So we'd talked & decided to BD every other day to give his spermies chance to recover in between. Yesterday I told DH that I was shattered & asked if he could come home early from badminton so we'd get chance to dtd before I fell asleep. Anyway he didn't come home til his usual time by which point I was really tired & extremely p'd off with him & totally not in the mood for anything. So there was crying from me & sorrys from him until he finally said he didn't feel there was any point trying until he'd lost some weight as he thinks that will make his swimmers less lazy. Argh! A) why didn't he tell me that before & B) there's always a chance every month & wasting a month just because you don't think it'll happen is insane!! 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I haven't been online for a while but did read all of your posts. I wish I could respond to them all. I relate to all of you!!

Since I can't because I have to get to work, I'll respond to the last post. Twinkle, first of all, you never need to apologize for a rant! Rant away! Your story is rantable! Not sure that is a word, but I just made it one.

Husbands don't get it all the time. A lot of them try to get it, but it is just different for them. No matter how often we tell them about our biological clocks, they don't have the same mind set. Watching you cry might have made him feel like he wasn't performing to his best ability. It might have been a reminder to him that he hasn't given you a baby yet and that felt overwhelming for him. Maybe by telling you he wanted to lose weight, he was trying to gain a little control over the situation for himself to feel more like a man. I'm guessing he wasn't thinking about it like you were. He wasn't looking at it as a waste of a month if he didn't try this month. He might be looking at it as a waste of a month if he does try. Maybe there is some performance anxiety for him and he is terrified of failing. It's so hard to get into our men's heads. Imagine how hard it is for them to get into ours. I'm sometimes amazed my husband continues to stay married to me. He's had to become a mind reader when it comes to ttc. Actually, he should win a medal, since he's become so good at it. Don't get me wrong, he still says and does things that make me rant too. 

Is there a way to talk about this with your husband when you are both in a calm mood? It might be good to encourage him to talk about his thought process behind this idea of losing weight and not trying anymore this month. If he is adamant about this plan, you both need to come to a compromise that works for both of you. It won't work if one of you is resentful. I hope you can work it out and of course I hope you can keep trying this month.


----------



## pluto

caroleb73 said:


> Hey guys I am now 3 DPO and driving myself insane already. I so hate this part as every day I just want to know if we
> Also a friends husband asked me today if I was pregnant yet, was poilte and said no. His response was to make a joke and ask what was taking us so long. I know he doesn't mean to upset me but really hey if I was pregnant everyone would know about it and comments like that just make me feel more down and like there is something wrong with me.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I have been asked so many times over the last few months are you going to have children and when r u going to get pregnant (like I have a choice) and it is so upsetting....we went on holiday in feb and one of Dh friendas said at a dinner of about 10people in front of everybody, that he bet I would come back pregnant. Needless to say, I didn't...its worse cause all my friends seem to get pregnant so quickly. my best friend got pregnant within a couple of weeks of coming off the pill so I really don't think she would understand what it is like.


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow people were right Heart Tree is REALLY wise! Thank you thank you thank you! xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Hi all! 

I'm new and just posted over on the intro page, but saw this thread and LOVE the idea of this group. Hugs :hugs: to all, and I can't wait to make some new friends who are on this same journey! 

I am 35, hubby is 41. Hubby and I have been TTC for a year and a half... long story short, after the fertility workup it now appears our issue relates to egg supply (AMH 0.3, Day 3 FSH borderline, Day 3 follicle counts low (3 and 4). :cry: I know it is not impossible, but we are pretty bummed by this news. 

After having an HSG last week (everything was normal, thank God), we TTC for the month and now are in the 2WW. I've heard the HSG can "help" clear things out (if there were unseen problems). But I am also wondering if anyone knows of any cases where that helped even when there were no known issues revealed by the test. Grasping at straws, I guess! And I am thankful all was normal there. The test was no fun, but at least it's over. 

So anyway, I'll be reading through the posts and look forward to getting to know you ladies! 

Happy almost Friday! :happydance:


----------



## doogie1970

Hi,
Have only just discovered this site and it has already made me feel better as I now dont feel so alone. I am 40 and ttc my 1st. Every time I hear about another family member or friend getting pregnant I cant help but feel that stab of jealousy, although I am also happy for them Dont feel it will ever happen for me.
It does not help that BF works away Monday to friday so we only have the 3 days a week together ggggrrrrrr.


----------



## vickyd

twinkle1975 said:


> Wow people were right Heart Tree is REALLY wise! Thank you thank you thank you! xxx

She is isnt she???? I have already nominated her as the groups therapist in another thread :thumbup:

Rotpaw welcome to our group hun! i dont know anything about hsg so no words of wisdom from me!!

doogie i know the feeling all too well!!! Hopefully very soon we will have our bfp and then our healthy babies, and well get back to our old selves again!!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the vote of confidence Vicky and twinkle! Now, if only I could convince my body to cooperate with me!

Rotpaw, welcome, welcome. I also don't have experience with hsg, but have been toying with the idea of asking for it. If you find out anything, let us know!

Doogie, welcome as well. You are not alone. I feel the same way you do with jealousy. Like another poster, I think HappyAuntie, I have some pretty deep, dark thoughts when I find out a friend is pregnant. I realize they are just thoughts and normal ones at that. Jealousy is very normal. You can be happy for your friends, but want what they have at the same time. To be honest, sometimes I'm not even happy for them. I certainly don't share that with them, but I feel ok expressing my honest feelings on this site. I hope everyone feels ok with expressing themselves honestly here!

I pray that in a years time none of us will be on this forum anymore because we'll all have babies or ones on the way.


----------



## doogie1970

Thanks for the welcome Heart Tree. I also pray that we all get our wish and conceive. Somedays I feel if one more person asks me if I have children and if not why not I will scream. So glad i found this site gives me an outlet to all the emotions i feel.
Every month I go over the ovulation calendar and try but every month that same empty feeling when once again its a bfn. Thanks again for making me feel welcome.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty it wont be years, it will be months or maybe a year!!! We have to believe it hun or we will go completely loony!!!
The worst part of jealousy is when you start to think that so and so isnt deserving of a baby...I share these thought with DH quite often ( a mistake i know!) and he always says who are you to judge who is deserving? He's right i know, but what he doesnt know and will never know is the emptiness and hopelessness i feel when another friend announces her pregnancy. Just today an aquaintance of mine posted as a status on facebook " when i write my dotage, i will look back at my thirties as my childbearing years" This is her 3d baby in 4 years!! I mean come on how can you not gag at something like that?????? GRRRRRR


----------



## doogie1970

Hi Vicky, I know that feeling oh so well I have a friend who has just had a baby boy and two friends on Facebook have also announced there joy. Cant help feeling so jealous of them and thinking why cant it be me. I just look back on my life and think I probably wasted those years thinking I had plenty of time for a baby and now that I am ready and happy in my life I cant conceive one.


----------



## SydneyB

Doogie just been reading a few of your posts - feeling exactly the same!! People just assume don't they that you must not want children - how wrong could they be - if only I had the courage and knew I would not cry I would shout at them "I'M TRYING!!!!!!!!"

I can understand totally with your frustration at only having 3 days a week with your husband - My husband has been working away since the 24th May and I will only see him again on the 26th July. (He's not in the army or anything so at least I know he will come home). This used to keep our relationship fresh and exciting but since our miscarriage I have realized that I really do want a baby much more than I thought I did and I'm now starting to really resent him being away. Change of job is not an option . All I can hope is his next contract is in the UK so at least he will get to come home more. He just doesn't see the impact of the months going by without us even having the possibility of trying let alone the fact that it takes longer the older you are to get pregnant. He seems to think we have all the time in the world (Yes I have told him we don't). I'm starting to think its just never going to happen because we are never together enough!!!!! How do you TTC when you are on your own most of the time. There is a ray of hope (and a lot of jealousy) that some of his friends partners - same ages and same jobs - have recently had babies or announced they are pregnant - if they can do it why can't we.

This week alone I have had to deal with my friends sister giving birth, relative giving birth, Stacy on Eastenders giving birth (only those in the UK will understand this) and EVERYWHERE I turn there are pregnant ladies around me - I must see at least 10 a day!!!!!!!!


----------



## tickledpink

Can I tag along? I'm 36 and DH is 40. We've been TTC for 3 and a half years now... we did all the usual investigations and found out DH had a low SC. They finally signed our referral forms back in February but then refused funding, saying I was too old, we hadn't been trying long enough and DH's condition wasn't that serious and we could still get a natural BFP. We decided to go private in March and started IVF/ICSI last month. When having my pre-treatment scan, they told me I had PCOS and had probably never ovulated... Funny how the NHS didn't pick up on this and I'd had two similar scans already... :growlmad: Anyways, now on Metformin for the PCOS and ICSI went ahead on May 20th. We're booked in for ET tomorrow morning. Don't want to get my hopes up though...


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks all for the welcome! 

I too struggle so much lately with jealousy over others' pregnancies. Recently I learned that the two daughters of a family friend (these people are practically family to me) are BOTH pregnant. Within six months of each other. One with TWINS. And the other showed up the other day at my little sister's wedding shower. It was wonderful to see these friends, but I had a mini-meltdown on my BFF over lunch at just the THOUGHT of having to spend all afternoon with this pregnant family friend. Isn't that sad? :blush: I feel terrible :cry: and I truly am happy for my friend and her girls (particularly because the friend had, herself tried to have more kids with her husband, but they never succeeded). I think these 3 grandbabies are going to help make that up to my friend, but...it makes me so sad that teenagers (both her girls are under 20) can get pregnant SO easily (and often do not really want to be). And boy, as we age it sure gets harder. I never, ever in a million years expected to have trouble conceiving. Boy, was I in for a surprise!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Rotpaw, I don't know what the actual stats are on the topic, but I have a good friend who had an HSG that showed nothing wrong and she got her BFP the first cycle after her HSG. 

I had my HSG just two weeks ago (which was all clear), but we're still waiting on one more lab result so we didn't get the green light to TTC yet, so I won't be able to add my personal experience to the anecdotal evidence!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks HappyAuntie! I am definitely hopeful because my dr said something like 40% of people get a BFP in the first three months after an HSG (assuming normal hsg and other results). The theory appears to be it can clear small "roadblocks" in the tubes that may have been causing issues. So here's hoping anyway lol!!


----------



## vickyd

tickledpink said:


> Can I tag along? I'm 36 and DH is 40. We've been TTC for 3 and a half years now... we did all the usual investigations and found out DH had a low SC. They finally signed our referral forms back in February but then refused funding, saying I was too old, we hadn't been trying long enough and DH's condition wasn't that serious and we could still get a natural BFP. We decided to go private in March and started IVF/ICSI last month. When having my pre-treatment scan, they told me I had PCOS and had probably never ovulated... Funny how the NHS didn't pick up on this and I'd had two similar scans already... :growlmad: Anyways, now on Metformin for the PCOS and ICSI went ahead on May 20th. We're booked in for ET tomorrow morning. Don't want to get my hopes up though...

Welcome tickle!! Sorry but they told you youre too old at 36????? say what??
National health services suck but come on, how cluless were they that they couldnt see you have pcos??? Anyhoo glad to see youre taking matters in your own hands...Good luck tomorrow, and personally i dont think its so bad to get our hopes up now and then:thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

A little ray of sunshine!! I was feeling really crappy + have just discovered that I can bnb from my blackberry! Yay now I can keep up with posts everywhere!


----------



## heart tree

Vicks, when I said a years time, I meant in one year, we'll all have our babies or they'll be in the womb! Sorry for the confusion.

Rott, it is totally NOT sad that you didn't want to spend time with pregnant women for an afternoon. That sounds absolutely horrific to me. I recently had to spend a week with my husband's family and one of them was 8 months pregnant. Everyone kept rubbing her belly. I told my husband he better not dare touch her stomach! The only pregnant belly he'll be rubbing is mine! I have had to spend other afternoons with pregnant women and always come home and have a good cry. 

Tickle, things sound really promising now that you are getting proper care. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you! 

Twinkle, LOL at your ray of sunshine!!! I seriously have been toying with getting an apple iphone specifically so I can check in with B&B! You know that we both have a sure sign of addiction when that is the ray of light! I'll admit it. My name is heart tree and I'm addicted to B&B! :rofl:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Welcome to all new to our group, I hope you will find it as helpful as I have since joining only a few days ago. I really find that this group helps to keep me sane when I am feeling very emotional and feel alone.

For all of you that feel jealously towards friends when you hear their pregnancy news I think it is so normal for women in our situation. 4 out of 5 of my closest friends are pregnant right now along with my sister and sister in-law and I have to admit it just makes me feel so much worse. I feel inadequate because I cannot seem to get pregnant no matter what. I am healthy, exercise and eat well. I rarely drink yet some of my friends still party hard have forgotten what the gym looks like and it all happened so easily and quickly for them. I have feelings of why them and not me and then hate myself for feeling that way. It is a vicious circle.

It is not easy for us and we are gonna have to fight every step of the way to get our gorgeous babies. But you know in the end we will be the best parents ever as we will really know just how precious that little life is and how hard we thought to make it happen. 

There is no reasoning for why we are the ones going through this but what we can do is support each other on the bad days and celebrate on the good ones. The days when each of us get our BFP and ultimately gives birth to beautiful healthy babies.

We are in this together and you guys are the only ones who really understand how each of us feel because unless you are having difficulty TTC and over 35 then friends and family really cannot truly know how painful it is. The pressure on us is even greater than people younger than us as everyone expects us to have babies by now and we are always reminded of that hideous thing the biological clock.

I am thankful for all of you being here on this thread and supporting us all and praying for our BFP to come very soon.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Ladies, 

I'm off for a day 18 blood test this morning but just thought I'd stop by & send you all big :hugs: wish you all a happy day :flower: (its 9.30 am with me) and blow some baby dust your way :dust:
Twinkle xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Good luck twinkle, let us know how it goes!

Carole, very insightful post, cheers for that!

Hope everyone has a great day, its the best day of the week for me so i plan on making the best of it!


----------



## caroleb73

Twinkle sending heaps of good lucky your way, will be thinking of you:hugs:

For me in the Middle East today is our weekend and I am going to go and do something nice to occupy my day so I don't go completely crazy on the TWW, 10 days to go yet it feels like eternity.

Wishing you all a great day and a fab weekend:thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks to all for sharing insights and support! I am loving this board already. Everyone have a wonderful Friday! I am thinking baby thoughts for all of us! Hugs ladies!


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies, I hope you don't mind me popping into your forum but as a lady of 35 I wanted to give you all some moral support and some hope. Most importantly I wanted to sprinkle lots of :dust: on your thread. Try and stay positive and don't believe everything you read in the paper's or on-line about fertility. I'm positive that a lot of what you read is nonsense and scaremongering because they can't think of anything else to write. I can honestly say that every time I have been to the hospital I have hardly seen anyone under the age of 30. Anyway enough from me because I appreciate I may not be entirely welcome, but I want to wish you all the best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

MrsJ08 - for my part anyone who comes sprinkling baby dust & bearing hope is welcome!!


----------



## rottpaw

You are certainly welcome here and congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## doogie1970

Hi Sydneyb. Reading your message I now dont feel so alone. I like you get so frustrated at my oh as sometimes I dont think he realises that I am getting older and my body clock is ticking away fast and with each second I have even less of a chance to conceive. I am even finding it hard to be around my nieces at times as I am so broody, although I love them to bits I cant help mut feel a bit resentful that my sisters have managed it on more than one occassion. Just feel like such a failure.


----------



## vickyd

mrsj08 said:


> ladies, i hope you don't mind me popping into your forum but as a lady of 35 i wanted to give you all some moral support and some hope. Most importantly i wanted to sprinkle lots of :dust: On your thread. Try and stay positive and don't believe everything you read in the paper's or on-line about fertility. I'm positive that a lot of what you read is nonsense and scaremongering because they can't think of anything else to write. I can honestly say that every time i have been to the hospital i have hardly seen anyone under the age of 30. Anyway enough from me because i appreciate i may not be entirely welcome, but i want to wish you all the best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sprinkle some on meeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok, so today I'm facing the opposite of my normal problem - I'm going out for dinner with my best friend - her & husband can't have children & her husband has decided he doesn't want to do any of the things that would be required to fix it - I know she's desperate for children so I'm going to have to bite my tongue & not mention ttc at all - hard when its the main thing on my mind! So I'm going to be just how I want people with hundreds of kids to be with me - sensitive (hopefully!)


----------



## vickyd

Twinkle i went through almost the exact same situation last week. I met up with an old friend and her hubby, they didnt know about my losses and after i told them i made a joke about it (like i always do!) and said "i suck at baby making". They simultaneously (sp) say "well we cant have kids so youre better at it then us" it was akward...I too tried my best to steer clear of the ttc subject.


----------



## nikkinurse

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone :hi: 

What a fab thread!

I'm Nikki, 35, married to iain ,40. TTC our first baby together. I had an ectopic 5yrs ago and lost my right tube. Have had all the test, HSG etc etc left tube fine thank God.

Hubby A OK too!

Baby Dust to us all!! :dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

vickyd said:


> mrsj08 said:
> 
> 
> ladies, i hope you don't mind me popping into your forum but as a lady of 35 i wanted to give you all some moral support and some hope. Most importantly i wanted to sprinkle lots of :dust: On your thread. Try and stay positive and don't believe everything you read in the paper's or on-line about fertility. I'm positive that a lot of what you read is nonsense and scaremongering because they can't think of anything else to write. I can honestly say that every time i have been to the hospital i have hardly seen anyone under the age of 30. Anyway enough from me because i appreciate i may not be entirely welcome, but i want to wish you all the best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> sprinkle some on meeeeeee!!!!!!Click to expand...

Sprinkling lots of extra :dust: for you VickyD x


----------



## caroleb73

Hey MrsJ it is lovely to have you with us, it gives us all hope that we can achieve a healthy pregnancy. And so good to hear that most of the pregnant women at your hospital are above 30.

I am from the UK but have been living and working in the Middle East for 3 years now, I am 37 and one of the oldest patients that my doctor sees. When I first went to see a OB/GYN doc after TTC for 1 year she asked me my age and then said ok right so time is running out we better get a move on helping you. I burst into tears.

Needless to say I have now changed doc and my new lady is lovely and makes me hopeful that it will happen soon.

I know that for me personally I feel in better shape now than when I was in my 20's, for sure I am healthier. Less partying now and take care of myself that little bit more.

I am sure that we all achieve our goal soon.

Take care and hope you all have a fab weekend:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Carole good thinking changing docs...like you need a doctor stressing you out more!!
In her defence though, im sure that in the middle east women do tend to start the baby making at a much younger age.
I too feel healthier today than i did 10 years ago, so i dont think it will be be that hard.

Im off for the weekend, going to a friends beach house for some much needed R&R!
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## MrsJ08

Caroleb - sounds to me like your doctor's heart was in the right place but she needed a few lessons in tact. I do think it's very hard for people to understand how someone feels when they desperately want to have a baby and they haven't been through it themselves. I admittedly was very lucky and conceived quickly, but I had been WTT for a year so was desperate by the time my DH agreed. My top piece of advice is obvious really - get to know your cycle inside out and upside down. I know that's not so easy for ladies that have irregular periods, but if you are regular I really think it's the key. The other thing is I started taking folic acid for about 8 months before we started trying, I don't know if that made a difference but it may well have done. Also, I think quality of BD rather than quantity is more important. In the month we conceived we only BD twice during the fertile time. Firstly on the Wednesday night and secondly on the Sunday morning. I don't know exactly when I ovulated but I'm fairly certain it was somewhere between 12noon Saturday and 12noon Sunday. This is a bit off the wall but the other bizarre thing with me is that when I conceived I had been spending a lot of time around pregnant women and women with young children as I was volunteering at a Toy Library. Another girl I was volunteering with is due 3 days before me. Maybe there is something in that?? Hormones maybe? Oh, and we both gave up drinking and my DH gave up smoking, kind of goes without saying but I thought I'd mention it anyway. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. x


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, have a lovely weekend!

MrsJ, it's great to hear your story. It is inspiring. Especially the fact that you only BD'd twice and still got your BFP! How long did your DH give up drinking and smoking before you conceived? I can't get my DH to do that. He smokes 2-3 cigarettes a month, but I still hate it. He drinks 4-5 drinks a week. Again, not a lot, but enough in my mind.


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi heart tree

We conceived in December (either the 23rd or 27th) and my DH gave up drinking in the May and gave up smoking in the August. I wasn't much of a drinker anyway, so I don't think me stopping made that much difference. I'm certain that my DH giving up smoking in particular helped as I know that another friend of mine conceived after 18 months of trying as soon as she and her DH stopped smoking. I don't know what the effect of 2 or 3 a month is though to be fair, my DH used to smoke about 5-10 a day. I can't tell you how much happier we have both been since he stopped. It makes me laugh because now he complains if other people smell of smoke :rofl: 

Wishing you the best of luck, I'm very sorry for your losses and I really hope you get your bfp very soon. :hug:


----------



## Baxi

Hi
I'm 39 (and a half!). We've been trying to conceive for the last two years and had one miscarriage 20 months ago. I've had 6 months of Clomid and nothing to show for it. Been between treatments since March of this year and just had a Hysterosarpinogram before going on to injectibles and if needed IVF. DH's count wasn't as good as we hoped for but with that based on just one test who knows???
I love kids and do voluntary work with them. I struggle a bit with feeling sorry for myself when I see other ladies with beautiful bumps and newborns I don't resent their lives and their joy I just feel sad for myself for a moment or two - then I give myself a sharp kick and keep smiling :) because it's not over till this fat lady sings and I haven't started singing yet!
Thank you for this forum - you're keeping me sane!!
Love and prayers
Baxi xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Bah - cheeks ache from fake-smiling after a night out with DH's smug workmates who kept on and on and on about when we were going to have kids, when her newly married sister is going to have babies and how fabulous her own kids are! Deep breaths!


----------



## rottpaw

Deep breaths!!! Hugs! I know exactly how frustrating that is.


----------



## caroleb73

Hello All,

Just wondering if any of you have been on Duphaston which is a synthetic Progesterone. I am wondering if taking this will effect the reliability of a HPT? 

I have 8 days until AF is due and wondering if I tested 2 days beforehand if the tablets would interfere with the true result? This is my first month of taking anything to help us along and just a little confused. Keep thinking I have sysmptoms of a BFP but then again it could just be the medication Arrgh.

Any advice would be fantastic :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Caroleb73, I haven't used Duphaston, but I have been using a progesterone cream from ovulation until AF or through the first 10 weeks of a BFP. I haven't found it to effect an HPT at all. The HPT is looking for hcg, not progesterone so I think you should be fine. It is important to note that progesterone is in part responsible for symptoms. It can cause sore boobs and cramping. But so can the hcg. It can be very confusing, I know.

Before my second pregnancy, I had very sore boobs and was convinced I was pregnant because that is exactly what I had with my first pregnancy. I wasn't pregnant though. It was my first time using progesterone and I believe that was responsible for my "symptoms." But the next cycle I got more sore boobs, was using progesterone and got a BFP. Who knows what was causing the sore boobs that time! Both times I got sore boobs around 4-5dpo. 

Now for the kicker...I just got a BFP today at 16dpo. I haven't felt any symptoms at all and I'm using the cream. Yesterday I thought I felt a little boob soreness, but not much. So my first symptom was at 15dpo. Seems to me like the cream didn't create the symptoms. It was more likely the hcg. Weird.

I really don't think the progesterone would interfere with results. Just keep in mind that if you get a BFN, it might be false. I got a BFN at 13dpo this cycle and my BFP at 16dpo!

Good luck, I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## caroleb73

Oh wow Heart Tree I am so happy for you, such great news :happydance: You must be overjoyed.

Thanks for the advice, it does help. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but who knows I am in with a chance as :sex: everyday from 4 days before O until 1 day past. 

I am looking forward to hearing how your pregnancy goes, you can spur us all on :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

If it helps, I got my BFP from BD'ing the day before Ov, the day of Ov and the day after Ov. You are soooo in! Good luck!


----------



## HappyAuntie

congratulations heart tree!! praying for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## rottpaw

oh wow, congratulations HeartTree! I am SO happy for you and that is great news! We will keep you in our prayers!


----------



## rottpaw

Caroleb I have not used that med, but I know how frustrating it is to have all the same symptoms of a pregnancy during the 2WW. it seems every month I go through that and hubby gets all excited (well, we both do) and then...AF. Grrrr! Hugs!


----------



## MrsJ08

Heart Tree - wonderful news. Sending you lots of very sticky :dust: xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo Heart Tree - just read your post on my Blackberry and had to fish the laptop out so I could reply properly!! Congratulations & I'm keeping everything crossed for you & sending up prayers!! xxxx


----------



## SydneyB

Good Luck Heart Tree - hope you are lucky this time :happydance


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend- i know i did!!!!
While i was relaxing on the beach, i felt calm for the first time in ages, sorta like i knew good things would come my way very soon! I think we should all work on our optimism and everynight share 1 positive thought on this thread!! Life is sweet..
oh yeah and once again 
WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO hearty-Yoda !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Aww Vicky - you're fab! Bringing optimism just when we need it! 
OK - just have to get thinking of a positive thought now.....


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok so I googled 'positive thoughts when trying to conceive' and found a site which said I should cut out pictures of babies & stick them on the fridge - can you imagine??? I'd never be able to ask people round again! Ha!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend- i know i did!!!!
> While i was relaxing on the beach, i felt calm for the first time in ages, sorta like i knew good things would come my way very soon! I think we should all work on our optimism and everynight share 1 positive thought on this thread!! Life is sweet..
> oh yeah and once again
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO hearty-Yoda !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vicky, you are such a doll. My positive thought is that good things happen all the time and no one is immune to goodness in their life.

LOL at the hearty-Yoda! You are never going to let me live this one down are you?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Heart tree - big congrats!!!!


----------



## maxxiandniko

I'm cd3 I think I don't even want to look at my monitor. I'm so tired of ttc :nope:. I feel like taking some time away from it but I know that I shouldn't give into my emotions and that I should just try. I really just want to pack that monitor away...


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Maxiandniko I completely know how you feel, this whole process is so emotionally draining on us. Every month we are hoping and praying for the BFP and then monitoring everything about our body and totally getting our hopes up. Then we get so deflated when the BFP doesn't come our way and instead we get the horrid AF. But we must keep going because the law of averages means that our time for the BFP will come, if you look at some of the people that you made friends with on this forum or other sites see how many of them have hit the jackpot. Our time will come and maybe yours is just around the corner.

Hang in their honey, thinking of you and sending you loads of positive energy and huge :hugs:


----------



## SydneyB

doogie1970 said:


> Hi Sydneyb. Reading your message I now dont feel so alone. I like you get so frustrated at my oh as sometimes I dont think he realises that I am getting older and my body clock is ticking away fast and with each second I have even less of a chance to conceive. I am even finding it hard to be around my nieces at times as I am so broody, although I love them to bits I cant help mut feel a bit resentful that my sisters have managed it on more than one occassion. Just feel like such a failure.

Hi Doogie, Yes my 2 sisters have had children as well. My oldest has 2 girls and my younger has a 9 month old little girl. They are all absolutely gorgeous and I just LOVE being the perfect Aunty. I don't find it hard being around them but it does remind me of what I don't have and when they are go home I usually feel down, sorry for myself and envious of their "lovely" lives. But if being the best Aunty in the world is all I will ever be then at least I'm lucky I have such beautiful nieces :winkwink:


----------



## SydneyB

maxxiandniko said:


> I'm cd3 I think I don't even want to look at my monitor. I'm so tired of ttc :nope:. I feel like taking some time away from it but I know that I shouldn't give into my emotions and that I should just try. I really just want to pack that monitor away...

Hi maxxiandniko, Don't worry my monitor has nearly been tossed through the window quite a few times. It has certainly been sworn at!! Been using mine for 6 months now and its just making me more paranoid. Maybe we should throw them away......maybe time away from it is what you need.....a month or 2 not using it surely won't harm will it? Obviously keep trying though :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies! I see the positive thought of the day hasn't caught on, but ill carry on anyway!
So im sure AF is right around the corner, and bummed as i may be im thinking that hubby is right in that getting a bfp is July would be cool seeing as we both have bdays in April. We could celebrate a family birthday!!! And thats my positive thought of the day!


----------



## twinkle1975

I stopped temping for the same reason - it was making me paranoid & stopping me sleeping properly - kept waking up at 4am desperate for a wee but not wanting to get up as that would mean I hadn't been at resting temperature for 3 hours before I took my temp! Stopped temping & stopped needing to get up for a 4am wee - feel much better for it now!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning all. Or I guess it's lunchtime now! :flower:

First things first, Vicky requested a happy thought. My positive thought for the day is that I'm trying to eat healthier this week (well, maybe that is more a positive action, lol!) I'm reading a new book (the O2 Diet) more for its antioxidant and nutrition guidance than dieting, although any extra pounds that melt off in the process would be welcome LOL. So I'm eating tons of fruits and vegetables this week, and drinking gobs of water, which can only help, right!?

Then, I have a general question for all - does anyone know if, during cycles where OV occurs later than it normally does for me (like this month it was day 15, as opposed to normal day 11-12) I should expect a longer cycle? I have read that the luteal phase basically (should) last 14 days from OV, which if that is the case this cycle, means my ticker is off below (wahhhhhhh!! MORE TWW?) :coffee: I'm curious what others have experienced on this. I'm wondering if I should be careful not to get too excited if AF does not show up right on "time" on Day 25-26 since this month I OV'd a fair bit later than usual. I guess if I add 14 days to the Day 15 OV I could be looking at more of a 29-30 day cycle?

Thanks for any thoughts and happy Monday all! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Rottpaw -
unless you have a luteal phase defect, AF should arrive almost exactly 14 dpo every time. The variations in most women's cycles comes from when you ov, but the length of time from ov until af should be very consistent. 

My positive thought for the day is I get to have dinner with the best man from our wedding and his family - haven't seen them in over 5 years! And fortunately they know all about our losses so we won't even have to go into that topic tonight! There will be no awkward questions and no sad faces - just good times with old friends! :dance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Have a lovely evening Happy Auntie! xx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks HappyAuntie! That's what I was thinking about the luteal phase. The good news there would be that it would explain a lot of my varied cycle lengths. Bad news is it means testing in more like 7 days. Gahh!

And have a wonderful evening out!


----------



## MrsJ08

Rottpaw - I OV approx day 12/13 of a 25 day cycle. OV'ing late won't necessary make your cycle longer but either way I wouldn't think about testing until you are at least 10 dpo and then only if you can't really can't wait any longer. I got my BFP at 9/10dpo with FRER & with CBD at 10/11dpo but from what I understand this isn't the "norm" and I could easily have tested negative at 10dpo but positive at 15 or 16 dpo x


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Mrs. J! One reason i think I will wait a little while to test is that I am also drinking tons of water, because of this heat (I'm in the South). And I'm one of those people that always has to pee in the middle of the night (and frequently during the day), so I'm betting even if we get pregnant I'll be one of those that don't turn up with a BFP right away (or at least "early"). I'm thinking based on the idea that AF would be due not later than 14 dpo for this cycle (I am never late but sometimes early), I will try to wait till at least next Tuesday (UGH it is hard to even think that! this TWW is driving me nuts!) just so I don't make myself even crazier with a BFN. If no signs of AF appear by next Tuesday and, that would be a full 15 dpo and I think fair game to test then. I'll be climbing the walls in the meantime, but at least there is the long weekend to keep me busy! LOL


----------



## MrsJ08

I think 15dpo show's a lot of patience and I think you would fine to test then. You probably do this already but when you are testing I really think it's a really good idea to pee into a cup and use first morning urine. That's what I did the first time I tested at 9/10dpo, my line was really faint, but it was there. I don't think I would have had a definitive result if I hadn't done it that way x Good luck x


----------



## twinkle1975

Do you think I could become American for the weekend - I could really do with a long weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks MrsJ! I have just had so many cycles where I thought I was pregnant and then nasty AF showed up (sigh) so I want to wait a little longer before I test. Thanks for the tip on using a cup! Will definitely do that and makes sense.


----------



## rottpaw

Lol Twinkle you can definitely come on over and celebrate with us!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woo - I'll pack my toothbrush!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey guys I know we are supposed to be positive and upbeat and I really was doing well today and then Bamm.

Yet another close friend announced their BFP and this will be her 3rd. I am really happy for her don't get me wrong but I just can't help feeling like it is never gonna be my turn. Has made me so tearful yet again and hate myself for being like this. I am absoultely surrounded with pregnant friends at the moment and makes it so hard for me and I feel I am constantly reminded of what I cannot seem to achieve.

Sorry to be so negative but just feel so crappy:cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Oh hun we all feel like that from time to time (some of us more than others!) I'm sorry you feel rubbish today - sending you super-duper big hugs xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Oh believe me Carole I totally understand! Sending you huge hugs and happy thoughts!!


----------



## vickyd

caroleb73 said:


> Hey guys I know we are supposed to be positive and upbeat and I really was doing well today and then Bamm.
> 
> Yet another close friend announced their BFP and this will be her 3rd. I am really happy for her don't get me wrong but I just can't help feeling like it is never gonna be my turn. Has made me so tearful yet again and hate myself for being like this. I am absoultely surrounded with pregnant friends at the moment and makes it so hard for me and I feel I am constantly reminded of what I cannot seem to achieve.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative but just feel so crappy:cry:

Well im the one trying to keep us all positive and im also feeling crap at the mo...I just got off the phone with mother in law who saw it fit to tell me that her precious daughter is of now ttc also, and she had the nerve to say "this should be fun now, seeing which one of you will be first" :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok I'm still packing my toothbrush but I'm coming to Greece to give your MIL a good slap!


----------



## vickyd

Could you pack some boxing gloves, shes too thick skinned to even feel a slap....


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep I'm on it xxxx


----------



## rottpaw

I never cease to be amazed at how insensitive family and friends can be to our feelings. It boggles the mind!! Hugs to ALL of us today and we will make it thru this Monday!


----------



## vickyd

Agreed we get through today and 2morrow ill be busting your chops again for positive thoughts!!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there! I'm 36 ttc "technically" number 2. We conceived last summer after trying for 8 years. Had an accident, lost my mucus plug, the nurse passed my concern off and our son came early at 22 wks gestation and passed away shortly after.

So I'm trying for my first full term pregnancy and a healthy baby child, but I have a baby in heaven....My first son Jackson Jeffrey.

I am on my second round of clomid 100mg and this is the second week of sonograms because I seem to be ovulating later than most. Looks as though both my follies AND my blood labs are matching and we "just might" have our first IUI this month. We're also moving mid july, I'm doing a church function with kids this week while fertility monitoring at the Dr.s AND I have to call at the end of the week to see if I'm on Jury duty.lol Quite the busy month!

I wish you all well here and pray for a full term, happy-healthy pregnancy for you all.

Rebekah


----------



## Nvr2Late

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there! I'm 36 ttc "technically" number 2. We conceived last summer after trying for 8 years. Had an accident, lost my mucus plug, the nurse passed my concern off and our son came early at 22 wks gestation and passed away shortly after.
> 
> So I'm trying for my first full term pregnancy and a healthy baby child, but I have a baby in heaven....My first son Jackson Jeffrey.
> 
> I am on my second round of clomid 100mg and this is the second week of sonograms because I seem to be ovulating later than most. Looks as though both my follies AND my blood labs are matching and we "just might" have our first IUI this month. We're also moving mid july, I'm doing a church function with kids this week while fertility monitoring at the Dr.s AND I have to call at the end of the week to see if I'm on Jury duty.lol Quite the busy month!
> 
> I wish you all well here and pray for a full term, happy-healthy pregnancy for you all.
> 
> Rebekah

Oh, Rebekah, how hard that must have been! My heart goes out to you. Good luck with the clomid and monitoring... I've been there and know how time-consuming and trying it can be. Big hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> I never cease to be amazed at how insensitive family and friends can be to our feelings. It boggles the mind!! Hugs to ALL of us today and we will make it thru this Monday!

My mother's told me she doesn't think I should EVER ttc again after our preterm loss. She doesn't want to deal with the emotional drama.

We're not telling any family or close friends until second trimester and even then I'm not feeling so sure. One of my cousins told me after my son died to hurry and have children while I still can, I"m getting older and may not be able to.:growlmad:


----------



## HappyAuntie

It is truly shocking how hurtful the people who love us can be when they're trying to be helpful. Rebekah, good luck with everything coming up. When we lost our first, we found out the very same day that we were having to move cross-country for DH's job, so I know how you feel on that one. I hope it all goes well.

As for telling vs not telling, here's my two cents (but two cents is really all it's worth, since everyone is different and you have to do what's right and comfortable for you). It's scary as hell, but my philosophy on telling has always been that keeping it a secret doesn't make the pregnancy any less scary. If (God forbid) something goes wrong and I lose the baby, having kept it a secret doesn't make the pain and grief any less - it just forces us to grieve and hurt alone and without any support from our family and friends at a time when we need them most. If no one knew we were pregnant, no one knows we need some extra TLC. Eh, just my opinion, though.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You Happy Auntie for your loving advice. I think my husband has the same thought. It makes sense, yet I'm so afraid. Yet going through any of this alone would be just awful. You've both given me so much to think about.


----------



## pluto

twinkle1975 said:


> Bah - cheeks ache from fake-smiling after a night out with DH's smug workmates who kept on and on and on about when we were going to have kids, when her newly married sister is going to have babies and how fabulous her own kids are! Deep breaths!

when I read this, I just had to respond....I so know how you feel, I have had the same thing since we got married last october. Cause we are older, everyone ecpects us to get pregnant straight away....I just have to put on a fake smile and try to gloss over it..its horrible, I don't know how people cane be so insensitive. I have to deal with it once a week at least and its really awful, never mind my closest friends saying it, that is even worse,,,,,:cry:


----------



## Nibbler

Hello everyone :hi: Do you mind if I join? I haven't been on BnB for about a month and delighted to see this new forum when I come back:thumbup: I am 35, soon to be 36 and have been trying over a year for our 1st. 

I wasn't on BnB for a whole month because I was feeling very sad most of the time. So I took a little time off. I am feeling a bit better now but today found out 3 of my friends are pregnant. So happy for them but again feeling a bit down coz nothing is happening here :cry:

Rebekah I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like for you. I hope you will have a healthy and happy 9 months with your next :bfp: and a really lively, bouncy baby at the end of it :hug:


----------



## pluto

hello nibbler,

I know how you feel, I was looking in here for a while but then took a break cause I was just too depressed about the whole thing...its just so hard but at least here there are other people who understand which is really great....and hopefully at some stage we will all get there and get our BFP, how ever unlikely that may seem sometimes...:dust:


----------



## Nibbler

Hello Pluto :wave: 

It really is very hard, isn't it? TTC is really a soul destroying journey. I took some time out coz DH was saying how sad I had become. Now I am feeling a bit more "normal", I am back on here. :winkwink:

How long have you been trying?


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Rebekah I am so very sorry for your loss!! The exact same thing happened to some friends of ours and they lost a 25 week old (he lived about 7 weeks). She went on to have a perfectly normal pregnancy with her next son but needed a cerclage (spelling?) to stitch the cervix closed midterm. Worked perfectly and now that son is 3 so do not lose hope! And don't listen to the naysayers. I am so sorry your mom said that! Hugs!!

And hi Pluto and Nibbler! I am new here myself but welcome to you both!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I hope it's ok that I still post here. Though I just got my BFP yesterday, I keep forgetting. I haven't yet integrated the "pregnant" identity. 

Twinkle, I felt the same way about temping. I got so caught up in it I kind of turned into a freak. I wouldn't get up at night to pee for fear of messing up my morning temp. I usually wouldn't go out at night if I could see a pattern that made it look like I ovulated. Don't get me wrong, I love looking at my temp charts. I just got a little addicted. I put mine away last night! No more temping for hopefully 9 months!

Vicky, I literally gasped at what your MIL said. What??? Yeah, that sounds like a lot of "fun" to be in competition with someone else who is ttc. I was doing the same thing with my DH's cousin. She got pregnant first, I got pregnant a few months later. She had her baby. I didn't. It was awful. Take it in your time. This path is yours and your husbands. Not your MILs, not your sister in laws. I just know your BFP is on it's way. If not right now, definitely July!

Rebekah, I've met you in TTCAL forum. I just wanted to echo what Happy Auntie said about not telling people. I've been pregnant twice. The first time I told everyone right away. When I lost the baby, I was devastated of course. I had my husband email everyone to tell them as I couldn't bring myself to keep telling the story over and over. When I got pregnant again, I was too scared to tell anyone. I told a few people but not many. When I lost that baby, I found it even harder. People were shocked that I was even pregnant let alone going through another loss. I still haven't told some people because the pain of rehashing it is too much. Having done it both ways, I've decided I like the telling people option better. That way they are there to support me throughout my pregnancy. Hopefully it will be full of joy, but if it isn't, I know they are there for me at every step. 

Rottpaw, good luck getting through the 2ww! I usually get AF at 12dpo. I tested at 13dpo and got a BFN. I waited until 16dpo to test and got my BFP. I did use the cup method like MrsJ mentions. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Oh Rebekah I am so very sorry for your loss!! The exact same thing happened to some friends of ours and they lost a 25 week old (he lived about 7 weeks). She went on to have a perfectly normal pregnancy with her next son but needed a cerclage (spelling?) to stitch the cervix closed midterm. Worked perfectly and now that son is 3 so do not lose hope! And don't listen to the naysayers. I am so sorry your mom said that! Hugs!!
> 
> And hi Pluto and Nibbler! I am new here myself but welcome to you both!

This was recommended for me as well. The plan is as soon as I'm pregnant I'll be on Progesterone in Oil shots most likely till last trimester sometime. About 15 wks I'll have the cerclage.

Thank you for sharing your friends story with me. It gives me hope. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies, I hope it's ok that I still post here. Though I just got my BFP yesterday, I keep forgetting. I haven't yet integrated the "pregnant" identity.
> 
> Twinkle, I felt the same way about temping. I got so caught up in it I kind of turned into a freak. I wouldn't get up at night to pee for fear of messing up my morning temp. I usually wouldn't go out at night if I could see a pattern that made it look like I ovulated. Don't get me wrong, I love looking at my temp charts. I just got a little addicted. I put mine away last night! No more temping for hopefully 9 months!
> 
> Vicky, I literally gasped at what your MIL said. What??? Yeah, that sounds like a lot of "fun" to be in competition with someone else who is ttc. I was doing the same thing with my DH's cousin. She got pregnant first, I got pregnant a few months later. She had her baby. I didn't. It was awful. Take it in your time. This path is yours and your husbands. Not your MILs, not your sister in laws. I just know your BFP is on it's way. If not right now, definitely July!
> 
> Rebekah, I've met you in TTCAL forum. I just wanted to echo what Happy Auntie said about not telling people. I've been pregnant twice. The first time I told everyone right away. When I lost the baby, I was devastated of course. I had my husband email everyone to tell them as I couldn't bring myself to keep telling the story over and over. When I got pregnant again, I was too scared to tell anyone. I told a few people but not many. When I lost that baby, I found it even harder. People were shocked that I was even pregnant let alone going through another loss. I still haven't told some people because the pain of rehashing it is too much. Having done it both ways, I've decided I like the telling people option better. That way they are there to support me throughout my pregnancy. Hopefully it will be full of joy, but if it isn't, I know they are there for me at every step.
> 
> Rottpaw, good luck getting through the 2ww! I usually get AF at 12dpo. I tested at 13dpo and got a BFN. I waited until 16dpo to test and got my BFP. I did use the cup method like MrsJ mentions. Fingers crossed for you!!!

First of all, Congrats on your :bfp: It's always good to see other women on here who've struggled, become pregnant. It brings me hope and it brings me joy. I wish you and that lovely little one a happy healthy 9 months and can't WAIT to see pictures.

Secondly, thank you for sharing your take on communicating with everyone when the time comes. It seems like I'm hearing quite a bit of good reasons as to why I SHOULD go ahead and tell everyone. It's times like these I appreciate this forum. I've found alot of support here.


----------



## heart tree

When you conceive again, which you will, you just need to do what feels right in your heart. Honestly, I didn't know if I would tell people or not until I got pregnant again. It was then that I realized what I needed. If you decide not to tell people, you can at least tell us! We will respect any decision you make and will support you through your next pregnancy. 

xoxo


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Heartree, and I am still SO excited for your BFP! Of COURSE you are still welcome here! Like Rebekah said it gives the rest of us hope, LOL! And we get to cheer you on! 

I'm thinking I will wait a few extra days to test, assuming I don't get AF on time. I keep telling my husband no more tests until I actually miss a period, because I get my hopes up and drive myself nuts. So I plan to wait till at least 15 dpo to test. If AF has not shown by then it will definitely be cause to check!

Rebekah, I am so glad to give you some hope! We actually just got back from a trip to FL with the couple I was telling you about and their precious little guy. He is at such a cute age (3 and a half) and the whole time I was just soaking up his precious cuteness and praying we'll be next! So keep believing!


----------



## maxxiandniko

caroleb73 said:


> Hey guys I know we are supposed to be positive and upbeat and I really was doing well today and then Bamm.
> 
> Yet another close friend announced their BFP and this will be her 3rd. I am really happy for her don't get me wrong but I just can't help feeling like it is never gonna be my turn. Has made me so tearful yet again and hate myself for being like this. I am absoultely surrounded with pregnant friends at the moment and makes it so hard for me and I feel I am constantly reminded of what I cannot seem to achieve.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative but just feel so crappy:cry:

Thanks for your message earlier. Luckily I checked my monitor since I'm actually CD 5 and will need to start testing soon. Don't feel bad about being upset. It'll pass and you'll feel more postive again. I'm grumpy all the time when it comes to ttc :growlmad:


----------



## maxxiandniko

SydneyB said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd3 I think I don't even want to look at my monitor. I'm so tired of ttc :nope:. I feel like taking some time away from it but I know that I shouldn't give into my emotions and that I should just try. I really just want to pack that monitor away...
> 
> Hi maxxiandniko, Don't worry my monitor has nearly been tossed through the window quite a few times. It has certainly been sworn at!! Been using mine for 6 months now and its just making me more paranoid. Maybe we should throw them away......maybe time away from it is what you need.....a month or 2 not using it surely won't harm will it? Obviously keep trying though :hugs:Click to expand...

If I don't use it I'll probably freak out thinking I'll miss when I O. No win situation! At the moment I'm not expecting to get a BFP anytime soon which is probably a good thing. I'm tired of getting crazy each month.


----------



## maxxiandniko

HappyAuntie said:


> It is truly shocking how hurtful the people who love us can be when they're trying to be helpful. Rebekah, good luck with everything coming up. When we lost our first, we found out the very same day that we were having to move cross-country for DH's job, so I know how you feel on that one. I hope it all goes well.
> 
> As for telling vs not telling, here's my two cents (but two cents is really all it's worth, since everyone is different and you have to do what's right and comfortable for you). It's scary as hell, but my philosophy on telling has always been that keeping it a secret doesn't make the pregnancy any less scary. If (God forbid) something goes wrong and I lose the baby, having kept it a secret doesn't make the pain and grief any less - it just forces us to grieve and hurt alone and without any support from our family and friends at a time when we need them most. If no one knew we were pregnant, no one knows we need some extra TLC. Eh, just my opinion, though.

I agree. I told everyone I was pg right away even though people told me not to and then when I miscarried I felt that at least I could drop out of life for a little while and know that people would understand. I was also glad I didn't have tell people that I was pg only to follow with the bad news in the same breath. I would probably do it that way again to.


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there! I'm 36 ttc "technically" number 2. We conceived last summer after trying for 8 years. Had an accident, lost my mucus plug, the nurse passed my concern off and our son came early at 22 wks gestation and passed away shortly after.
> 
> So I'm trying for my first full term pregnancy and a healthy baby child, but I have a baby in heaven....My first son Jackson Jeffrey.
> 
> I am on my second round of clomid 100mg and this is the second week of sonograms because I seem to be ovulating later than most. Looks as though both my follies AND my blood labs are matching and we "just might" have our first IUI this month. We're also moving mid july, I'm doing a church function with kids this week while fertility monitoring at the Dr.s AND I have to call at the end of the week to see if I'm on Jury duty.lol Quite the busy month!
> 
> I wish you all well here and pray for a full term, happy-healthy pregnancy for you all.
> 
> Rebekah


Sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies please pray for us! We go back to our fertility specialist this afternoon to find out her "game plan" based on all our test results. I don't know what to hope for... I don't think I am a candidate for IVF based on my AMH numbers, but we'll see what she says and recommends. The egg supply issue seems to be the only issue we have at the moment (low to very low), so I do not know what to expect from the dr. based on the info I've read. It seems a lot of clinics have "cutoffs" related to egg supply issues (like if your AMH number is too low, they don't consider you a candidate). Hubby was fine so it does not sound like IUI would be helpful... I will update when we return! Anyway, please send a prayer our way if you can!

Hugs to all!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Sending lots of hope and positive thoughts your way rottpaw x


----------



## twinkle1975

Rottpaw - sending up lots of prayers for you & sending lots of hugs your way too xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Mrs. J and Twinkle! I'm so nervous about what she's going to say... not sure how hubby will take the news either, whatever she says. Yikes! Cannot concentrate on work even though I need to. Gahh!! :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Good luck hun!!!!!!!!!!!! sending all my positive vibes your way!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Vicky! 

So, the appointment went very well. She basically said we are using the working diagnosis of "advanced age" (yeesh!) and low egg supply, which makes things more difficult but not impossible. So she said we can try (using OPK's) for a couple more months "on our own," then she wants us to try letrozole (sp?) for a couple months. If that does not work, we'll move up to letrozole with IUI. 

Has anyone here had any experience taking this drug? It's supposedly the "newer" drug they now prefer over Clomid. I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts! 

Hugs and thanks ladies!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Rottpaw that's great news, I know that when I first saw my doc it made me feel so much more positive as I was starting to take action and take control rather than just hope each month. It is made by Novartis and originally created to treat breast cancer patients but docs realized that it has great results on women TTC due to the hormone reactions. It's common brand name in fertility treatments is Femara. It does the same thing as Clomid really but it suits some patients better.

I really hope that this is the treatment plan for you to get your BFP. I will be starting Clomid next cycle if I am not successful this time (which I have a feeling I am not). I think the doc is starting with Clomid for me as it is cheaper as my health insurance does not include fertility treatment:growlmad:


----------



## Wishing Well

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind if I join you :flower:

I'm 35, DDDP is 38 and we've been TTC #1 since 2007 (Had 6 years TTC before that with Ex incl one failed IVF cycle). We've had 12 months of Clomid (which resulted in a beautiful :bfp:...sadly shortlived and we lost our little Button in March 2009).

We're now on to our first round of IVF. Currently on day 8 of stimming and looking towards Egg Collection / Embryo Transfer next week.

Looking forward to getting to know you all :hugs:.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
WW xx


----------



## caroleb73

Welcome Wishing Well

Good to have you with us and I really hope that your IVF gets you a BFP this time.

:dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Rottpaw & Caroleb - great news that they now have a "care plan" for you Rottpaw so you can take control of the situation. Many people seem to have had success with Clomid type drugs and I really hope it works for you both. My friend conceived twins on Clomid on her very first cycle so miracles definitely happen. Fingers crossed for both of you.

Wishingwell - sending you lots of positive vibes, :dust: and luck for your IVF this month. 

x


----------



## vickyd

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Vicky!
> 
> So, the appointment went very well. She basically said we are using the working diagnosis of "advanced age" (yeesh!) and low egg supply, which makes things more difficult but not impossible. So she said we can try (using OPK's) for a couple more months "on our own," then she wants us to try letrozole (sp?) for a couple months. If that does not work, we'll move up to letrozole with IUI.
> 
> Has anyone here had any experience taking this drug? It's supposedly the "newer" drug they now prefer over Clomid. I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts!
> 
> Hugs and thanks ladies!

Rott, this drug is given to women in Greece instead of Clomid. I know from alot of my friends who have either taken it or knew someone taking it that it had very good results!!
Good luck hun!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hey to everyone and how's it going? Carole - is your mood better? Rottpaw - congrats and I'm feeling hopeful for you. Vicky - any more obnoxious comments from anyone? How's your adorable dog? Hello to all the new people too!


----------



## vickyd

Hey Maxx! no no more comments thank god!!!
My popi is on holiday with my parents at their summer home lol!!!! She spends every summer there and we always have a tough time bringing her back to the flat in september!!! The house in on a very large piece of land, 2000m2 full of trees and she has so much space to run around. The funny thing is that as soon as fall comes around, its like she knows that she has to move back to the city and she gets all depressed. My mom says that she hides under a cofee table all day!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Caroleb and Mrs. J and thank you! I definitely feel better having a plan to move forward, and sort of a timeline for progressively trying things to see what will work. I hope the Clomid works for you Carole and we both get our BFP's SOON!

Welcome Wishing Well, and good luck with the IVF! 

Vicky - thanks for the info! I definitely hear good things about the Letrozole vs. Clomid so I am hoping that will help! 

And thanks Maxx and how is everything with you this week?

For myself I am just grateful to have survived today, LOL. It was month end, quarter end and fiscal year end at my company. So I am definitely doing the happy dance :happydance: to be done with that!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo - can you take it a bit easier tomorrow then??


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Twinkle, 

I sure hope so! Sometimes we get "leftover chaos" for the first couple days of the new fiscal year, but I am hoping it's calm. I need a break, LOL!

So I'm sitting here eating Pepperidge Farm cookies. That can't be a good dinner, so I'm off to find something healthier for me and that BFP little bean I'm hoping for LOL! Hugs ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Rott,

I haven't taken Femara, but have heard about it here on the boards. Just wondering if the drug can also cause the same side effect that Clomid does (making the cervical mucus vile)?

I am on my second round of clomid 100mg and seem to be ovulating LATE. This is my second week of sonograms and today I had my trigger shot to release the follies. Tomorrow we have our IUI. We opted for the IUI because of the possible side effect of Clomid causing cervical mucus to be vile which would kill the swimmies before they get to the eggs. Best thing is to bypass it with an IUI and get those swimmies as close as we can.

If this round doesn't work we're heading into injectibles....Gonal-f, next month.

I know of one friend who had twins her first round of Clomid and another who conceived first round with a singleton. The stronger the fertility med, the higher the chance of multiples, which in my opinion would be a blessing as with age I'm not guaranteed how many children we can have. BUT, those multiples come with risks for those like me who've had a second trimester loss.

I pray for all of us who are seeking treatment and pray for a :bfp: for EVERYONE soon. It would be a blessing to see us all getting pregnant here in this forum and I'm looking forward to sharing with you all the triumphs just as much as those aches and disappointments many of us have had in the past. Praying for MANY happy healthy babies and mommies in the upcoming NEW YEAR!! Now lets get baby-making :lol:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Mommy's! 

My dr. said the Femara is much better in terms of not bothering the CM. She said it actually has very few side effects and really none of them are fertility related (like drying out the CM, as can occur with Clomid). So she seems to think it's really a great choice. Has your doctor mentioned it as a possibility for you?

I hope the IUI works for you! We will try that after trying the Femara alone first. She said Femara plus IUI would be our next try. 

And I'm in the same boat you mention regarding multiples. I'd be delighted with twins! My dr. is saying with my numbers we really need to get moving if we want two children, so it's good we started treatment when we did. 

I too pray for H&H pregnancies for ALL of us very soon!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Hi Mommy's!
> 
> My dr. said the Femara is much better in terms of not bothering the CM. She said it actually has very few side effects and really none of them are fertility related (like drying out the CM, as can occur with Clomid). So she seems to think it's really a great choice. Has your doctor mentioned it as a possibility for you?
> 
> I hope the IUI works for you! We will try that after trying the Femara alone first. She said Femara plus IUI would be our next try.
> 
> And I'm in the same boat you mention regarding multiples. I'd be delighted with twins! My dr. is saying with my numbers we really need to get moving if we want two children, so it's good we started treatment when we did.
> 
> I too pray for H&H pregnancies for ALL of us very soon!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

No, the Dr. didn't bring up Femara. I'm not sure if it's because it's so new and not enough studies done on it to prove it's side affects over time or what?! :shrug: I'm interested in seeing how it works for you when you start. I have heard it's better for women with PCOS (which I have). Would you mind me asking how old you are? I'm 36. 

So when will you start femara?? I think it will be good when you start because we'll have someone actually using it to see how it works compared to Clomid. I'm sure it wouldn't be suggest by Dr.s unless it was safe and effective enough for women ttc. Isn't this exciting??:happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

rottpaw said:


> And I'm in the same boat you mention regarding multiples. I'd be delighted with twins! My dr. is saying with my numbers we really need to get moving if we want two children, so it's good we started treatment when we did.

I'm sorry, Rott, please refresh my memory - you have low reserve, right? Or is this age-related? (And how old are you, if you don't mind me asking?) And Pepperidge Farm cookies are the best! :thumbup:

That's exactly what worries me... I'll be 37 in August - I know we still have time to have one, but if we want two, I'm afraid we just won't have time.... But then some days I feel like we'd be so happy to have just one that we would be fine with that....

Mommy's Angel, GOOD LUCK with your IUI tomorrow!! fingers crossed for you! 

I've been having a rough couple days. My little sister had her second yesterday, a little girl. I cried and cried and cried. I want to be excited for her but it's just too painful right now. And because she's family, I feel like I have no one I can talk to about it - I don't want to come off as a bitchy drama queen, and she deserves to be happy and excited and not have to worry about hurting my feelings. And I'm out of town right now so I don't even have DH's shoulder to cry on. I'm just feeling very low about it... I know it will pass with time, but in the meantime, it just plain sucks. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommy's!
> 
> My dr. said the Femara is much better in terms of not bothering the CM. She said it actually has very few side effects and really none of them are fertility related (like drying out the CM, as can occur with Clomid). So she seems to think it's really a great choice. Has your doctor mentioned it as a possibility for you?
> 
> I hope the IUI works for you! We will try that after trying the Femara alone first. She said Femara plus IUI would be our next try.
> 
> And I'm in the same boat you mention regarding multiples. I'd be delighted with twins! My dr. is saying with my numbers we really need to get moving if we want two children, so it's good we started treatment when we did.
> 
> I too pray for H&H pregnancies for ALL of us very soon!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No, the Dr. didn't bring up Femara. I'm not sure if it's because it's so new and not enough studies done on it to prove it's side affects over time or what?! :shrug: I'm interested in seeing how it works for you when you start. I have heard it's better for women with PCOS (which I have). Would you mind me asking how old you are? I'm 36.
> 
> So when will you start femara?? I think it will be good when you start because we'll have someone actually using it to see how it works compared to Clomid. I'm sure it wouldn't be suggest by Dr.s unless it was safe and effective enough for women ttc. Isn't this exciting??:happydance:Click to expand...

I don't mind at all! I'm 35. My dr. said she's been using the Femara for a while in her practice and really likes it both for its absence of major side effects (especially vs. the Clomid) and she said it can help produce "one or two really good quality" eggs as opposed to sometimes a lot (but not necessarily great) eggs with Clomid. I think it has a slightly lower chance of multiples as well. 

We are planning (unless of course we get our BFP this cycle, please God!) to start the Femara with my August cycle. Somewhere around the latter half of August. She actually said I could begin it on any cycle between now and then as well. I think she's hoping for us to go ahead and begin it, but I'm still hoping to get a BFP here in the next month or so and avoid drugs of any kind if we can. Thought we'd give that strategy one or two more tries at most. So I will definitely let you guys know when I begin it and we can compare notes! How are you feeling on the Clomid? It seems to work great for a lot of people, but has slightly different action than the Femara. 

It's definitely exciting to know there are some options, and I'm not just stuck with the diagnosis of "advanced age and low egg supply." I'm thankful these avenues exist and praying for all of us! 

:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> I'm sorry, Rott, please refresh my memory - you have low reserve, right? Or is this age-related? (And how old are you, if you don't mind me asking?) And Pepperidge Farm cookies are the best! :thumbup:
> 
> That's exactly what worries me... I'll be 37 in August - I know we still have time to have one, but if we want two, I'm afraid we just won't have time.... But then some days I feel like we'd be so happy to have just one that we would be fine with that....
> 
> Mommy's Angel, GOOD LUCK with your IUI tomorrow!! fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I've been having a rough couple days. My little sister had her second yesterday, a little girl. I cried and cried and cried. I want to be excited for her but it's just too painful right now. And because she's family, I feel like I have no one I can talk to about it - I don't want to come off as a bitchy drama queen, and she deserves to be happy and excited and not have to worry about hurting my feelings. And I'm out of town right now so I don't even have DH's shoulder to cry on. I'm just feeling very low about it... I know it will pass with time, but in the meantime, it just plain sucks. :cry::cry::cry:

Thank you for the luck on my IUI. I understand :hugs: My cousin just had her twins the other day and my sister in law announced over the phone to me she was pregnant with her 6th and I got off the phone and cried....then I felt guilty when she called me today to tell me she miscarried :cry: I felt as though my attitude caused it to happen. I know it sounds rediculous...even my husband told me it wasn't my fault. I was sad because I was missing children of my own, I didn't want her to miscarry though. ((sniff, sniff))

I'm sorry about the sadness and ache in your heart you feel. It's normal to feel a loss, to see a baby strolling by and feel sad when your arms are empty, to hear the joy of another when all you want is your own baby in your arms...It's unfortunate we have to go through it, but we keep trying. A gift we'll have in the end, is we'll never take our little ones for granted because of how long it took us to have them and they'll be the most beautiful cherished gift. Priceless. It'll happen. Don't give up hope!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Eh, I feel like a sumo wrestler. VERY bloated :rofl: Otherwise not too bad.

Yes, my follies aren't as mature as we'd like them to be. In fact, I had a couple two days ago that were GREAT, but they didn't coincide with my estroidial levels. So now my estroidial levels are great and the follies aren't as big as we'd like them to be, but the Dr. is hoping it meshes once the eggs are released and we do the IUI tomorrow. We'll see mid July if I get a :bfp: 

I have PCOS and was told I'd NEVER get pregnant. I don't get AF and was told I don't ovulate. We gave up after awhile. 8 years later we conceived our son last summer. Tragically we had him at 22wks gestation due to an accident so now I'm REALLY high risk. So the wait won't be over even after I conceive. I'll be on Progesterone in Oil shots most of my 1st trimester and have a cerclage at about 14 or 15 weeks to be sure the amniotic sac doesn't buldge through. 

Though mine buldged with Jackson because I lost my mucus plug and without that, there's nothing keeping the bacteria away. So bacteria crawled up and caused the amniotic sac to buldge pushing our son out before his time. So hopefully since this was an accident, it won't happen again. But I'm still on a high risk category. I suppose it's good because we'll be monitored all the time once we get pregnant again. :thumbup:

Anyways, back to the story....so I don't get a normal period and now we know I ovulate late....but I think for me, in order to get anywhere, I needed stimulation and monitoring or we'd never know when. I cried for weeks when we decided to go on fertility meds. I felt I was taking away Gods miracle by using fertility drugs because our Jackson was such a sweet miracle. But later on in my studies, I learned God worked through many Dr.'s in the Bible to heal and help others. So I became less devastated and I guess more trusting that He knew what He was doing more than I do. :winkwink:

Praying this cycle you find a BFP. That would be nice even before you get to the femara!:happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> I cried for weeks when we decided to go on fertility meds. I felt I was taking away Gods miracle by using fertility drugs because our Jackson was such a sweet miracle. But later on in my studies, I learned God worked through many Dr.'s in the Bible to heal and help others. So I became less devastated and I guess more trusting that He knew what He was doing more than I do. :winkwink:

I know what you mean. We haven't had to face any decisions yet (hopefully we won't have to!) about how far are we willing to go with assisted reproduction. It's a really tough call to have to make, and everyone in our shoes has to make it at the most horribly emotional times.... But I do tend to agree with you - if He didn't want us to use science and technology for the greater good of mankind, to better the human experience here on Earth, He wouldn't have given us the brains to figure it all out in the first place.


----------



## Cullen

How is everyone?

So here's my story. Im 35..36 in Sept and have been ttc for 2.5 years. Pretty much no sign of anything. Ive gone through my stages where I get my pd and it breaks my heart..or I trying and piece together signs that could possibly be pg signs..but nothing. I would cry for days. Then I have had moments where Ive thought - just dont think about it and act dumb..and..nothing. Ive even tried relaxation exercises and trying to remain positive etc...still..nothing. Heart Breaking.
Worst thing is when there are so many girls around me pregnant. Also my partner has 2 boys from a previous relationship..when we have regularly. So heartbreaking. I love those boys..but its not the same. And his ex will always have given him something that I cant...until I do. :cry:

Im still unofficially trying...and still hopeful. Hopefully we can share some good news with each other along this journey of ours.


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone...wanted to share with you that I just got my first BFP ever this morning at 13DPO :)

I'm 36 (very close to 37) and have been trying for #1 since March of 2007. DH & I had all testing done & doctors couldn't find any reason why it wasn't happening. I was on my third try of clomid (even though I ovulate on my own), and I also did IUI this cycle. Apparently it was the winning combination!

I always love hearing success stories - I'm in awe that I actually have something to share of my own. Good luck everyone!


----------



## vickyd

Congratz LOLA!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I hope you have happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Oh wow Lola that is such amazing news, I am soooo happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Girls

Can I join you? I'm 36 in August-been TTC #1 for nearly 11 yrs. Currently on round 4 of Clomid and losing weight to get BMI to under 35. Need to loose 3 stone in 12 weeks *eek*. That's when my appointment for clinic is.


----------



## vickyd

Welcome Foxy to our little gang! Hope all goes well with the clomid!!! Good luck with the weight loss, i feel you...I hate dieting!!!!


----------



## heart tree

lola13 said:


> Hi everyone...wanted to share with you that I just got my first BFP ever this morning at 13DPO :)
> 
> I'm 36 (very close to 37) and have been trying for #1 since March of 2007. DH & I had all testing done & doctors couldn't find any reason why it wasn't happening. I was on my third try of clomid (even though I ovulate on my own), and I also did IUI this cycle. Apparently it was the winning combination!
> 
> I always love hearing success stories - I'm in awe that I actually have something to share of my own. Good luck everyone!

Woo-hoo! Congrats Lola! What a wonderful success story to share.


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

Hi Auntie - yes, it's "low ovarian reserve" plus (sigh) what they term "advanced age." (seriously? They don't think we already feel bad enough about all this, we have to be called OLD too??? :dohh:) I'm 35 (as of last March). And yes, my dr. mentioned that time is basically running out for us for my own eggs - we could always try donor, but I don't really feel that's the right path for us. So the plan is to get things moving lickety split lol! and I am so very sorry you had such a rough day yesterday. It can just really hurt to see others do this so "easily" and struggle so much. I was thinking again yesterday how strange this all is... in a million years, I just never, ever saw fertility issues coming for us. Never even entered my mind that we'd have trouble TTC. It has been a rough week here too and I am just glad there is a Friday on the way!

Mommy's Angel - your words always make me smile - you are such a thoughtful person and I want you to believe - you did NOT in any way cause your SIL's MC. :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and please don't think like that! Meanwhile, I too struggle with the thought that in doing anything overt (like perhaps taking meds) I am sort of "forcing" God's hand (though I know that's not really possible, LOL!) I struggled with that too and I am still praying about it and praying that we don't have to resort to meds. I am wondering if maybe your dr. put you on the Clomid instead of the Femara because of the OV situation. I do not really know much about the drug at this time but I think one difference between them is the Femara does not necessarily cause OV the way I understand Clomid can (maybe someone else knows for sure on this?) I am glad to hear you are not having too many side effects from it! And thank you for your prayers (everyone!) I appreciate all of them!! I'm praying for us to all get that blessed BFP this month!

Hi Cullen and welcome! :flower: It is definitely therapeutic to share our stories and support each other! 

And Lola that is WONDERFUL news!! You give us all hope, LOL! :happydance::happydance:

Welcome Foxy! Good luck with everything and the weight loss challenges. I know it's extra hard to lose weight of any kind when you're already dealing with other issues like fertility. I've been fighting a very slooooow battle to lose even a few pounds and welcome summer, with all its fresh produce and lighter foods. I will pray for you! 

Okay ladies it's back to work for me for a few hours. I'll stop by over lunch if I can 'cause just being here to chat with you ladies makes me smile and feel less alone in all this! Hugs to each of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Just thought I'd pop by and see how you are all getting on. 

Congratulations Lola :happydance:

MommysAngel - don't feel bad hun, you definitely didn't cause SIL's MC and the pure fact that you feel bad about that despite the terrible time you have been through yourself says a lot of positive things about you as a person.

Auntie - sorry you had a rough day. I honestly know how you feel, when my Step-sister told me she was expecting her second (via the phone thankfully) I balled my eyes out for about 2 hours and we weren't even TTC then (only because my DH was still saying we had to wait). I appreciate I was very lucky because now that the little fella is here I'm expecting myself. It's perfectly normal to get upset in situations like that. I suspect that my step-brother and his wife are trying for a baby at the moment and may have been for a few months. I felt really bad for her a couple of weekends ago as she came to my step-sisters and had to cope with me being pregnant and a newborn. On top of that two of her best-friends are expecting too. Since I have been pregnant she has been a little "cold" with me and didn't actually ever congratulate us. Even though I don't know for sure it's the reason for her behaviour I'm not taking offence because I know how hard it is to be in that situation. In a way I wish she would talk to me about it so that I could offer some help and support but she isn't really the type to discuss it sadly. 

Good luck with the weight loss Foxy, I know how hard it is, especially when your head is not in the right place. I piled on 2 stone when I was made redundant and didn't manage to get it all off before I fell pregnant. I'm going to have an uphill battle with my weight when the baby comes as I need to lose about 4 stone in total. I was already overweight before the additional 2 stone I put on! On the positive side, bigger ladies tend to put far less weight on than their slimmer counterparts when they are pregnant. I've put on virtually nothing so far. Best of luck and sending you lots of :dust: for your IVF. 

Rottpaw - hope you have a nice weekend to make up for your lousy week.

Take Care ladies xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lola13 said:


> Hi everyone...wanted to share with you that I just got my first BFP ever this morning at 13DPO :)
> 
> I'm 36 (very close to 37) and have been trying for #1 since March of 2007. DH & I had all testing done & doctors couldn't find any reason why it wasn't happening. I was on my third try of clomid (even though I ovulate on my own), and I also did IUI this cycle. Apparently it was the winning combination!
> 
> I always love hearing success stories - I'm in awe that I actually have something to share of my own. Good luck everyone!

Oh my goodness!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs:

Congratulations!!!!!!

Would you believe I'm on 100mgs, they gave me a trigger shot yesterday and we're going in for the IUI in a couple of hours?! This brings joy to my heart!!:happydance:

I can't wait to hear your news in the months to come and I'm SO excited one of us is pregnant. I want to see us all start getting pregnant in droves!! :lol:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck with the IUI! I hope this is going to be your month!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Mrs. J! I definitely need a weekend and thank God it is a long weekend here in the States. I can't drink since we're in the 2WW but I plan to do a lot of cooking and relax by the pool as much as possible to while away these 2WW hours!! And if AF shows her face I will console myself with a nice glass of wine!

Mommy's - please let us know how the IUI goes! Prayers are with you! 

Heartree, is everything going well with you and the little one this week?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Rottpaw, check out this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/359176-drinking-alcohol-ttc.html

Especially if you're in the first week of the TWW, having a drink this weekend will be totally fine. My dr specifically told me anything before implantation has zero effect on the baby - baby doesn't receive a drop of your blood till after implantation. I wouldn't advise going crazy, and if you're about 7-10 dpo you might not want to (since you can't be sure exactly when implantation will occur), but otherwise, don't sweat it. :wine:


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> Rottpaw, check out this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/359176-drinking-alcohol-ttc.html
> 
> Especially if you're in the first week of the TWW, having a drink this weekend will be totally fine. My dr specifically told me anything before implantation has zero effect on the baby - baby doesn't receive a drop of your blood till after implantation. I wouldn't advise going crazy, and if you're about 7-10 dpo you might not want to (since you can't be sure exactly when implantation will occur), but otherwise, don't sweat it. :wine:

Thanks HappyAuntie! I am with you - I'm a little more philosphical about it, but hubby worries about it more than I do. When we went to the dr. this week I actually asked her (while he was there) hoping to put his mind at ease. I think he thinks of it more like "why take any chances at all," but this girl needs a glass of wine during this whole process to keep me sane! LOL! :dohh: I actually told the dr. after 18 months of trying, it's getting a little stressful to wait every month so if it's safe to have a glass now and then I would like to, LOL! She understood completely! 

My dr. actually said the same thing you mention - that before implantation, it can't really cause problems (in moderation, of course). She did say after implantation could have occurred, to be more careful but still okay if limited to a glass or so. I'm 11 DPO and, if my normal pattern holds, pre AF spotting will begin tomorrow-ish to Saturday-ish so I expect I'll know one way or the other. So I may have a glass or two (and definitely will if AF shows!) but I try to limit it during the TWW just so hubby doesn't freak out. He's so much easier to deal with when he's not cranky LOL!


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, now I'm nervous. I had a glass or two several nights after implantation. I never had more than 2 glasses a night. I was sooooo convinced I wasn't pregnant this cycle that I was almost drinking as a way to console myself. Crap!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Heartree PLEASE do not worry! My dr did not even say two glasses is too many. She just said be a little more careful during the days after implantation. But I really think if there was any serious concern about drinking moderately before a BFP is confirmed they would simply tell us not to drink at all. Please do not stress!


----------



## HappyAuntie

oh no! didn't mean to make you worry! I'm sure you're fine. :hugs: My little sister was so convinced she wasn't pg that she got completely toasted one night, and then got a BFP a few days later! She was terrified even despite countless reassurances from her dr, but my little nephew is a crazy smart active little 3yo. 

A glass or two is not likely going to be a problem. It's the ladies who drink every night, or who go on a bender that are likely to have problems. It's just easier for the medical establishment to tell us no alcohol at all than it is to try to educate everyone on the nuances of moderation! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Heart-tree please don't worry - I would have implanted over new year and I had several drinks then. I got my BFP on the 5th Jan. I was trying not to think about the possibility of being pregnant. Just remember that it is only very recently women have been told not to drink during pregnancy. My doctor said that in all honesty they don't think it's a big deal it's just that they have decided to say no alcohol during pregnancy because if they say one or two people some people interpret that to mean a few more than they should. Many women in France drink throughout their pregnancy and don't bat an eyelid about it.

x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls! My sister told me the way she knew she was pregnant both times was that she wasn't getting drunk. Oh, that sounds awful. My sister doesn't have a drinking problem, she just didn't know she was pregnant with either of her babies and she wasn't feeling the effects of alcohol on the nights that she did have some. That led her to do a pregnancy test! Both my niece and nephew are gorgeous and smart at 10 and 12 years old!

I feel better now. Whew!


----------



## HappyAuntie

That's hilarious!! :rofl: And I knew what you meant - no worries! Glad you're feeling better about it.

MrsJ, I like your comment re France. With my second pregnancy, I was craving sushi something fierce. I had to sneak it because DH thought it would be dangerous, but I had two thoughts about that: #1, if sushi wasn't safe (in moderation, as with all things), then there would never be any healthy babies born in Japan. and #2, the day HE'S having the cravings is the day he gets to tell me what to do about them! :haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy Auntie - well said! I haven't had any major cravings but I haven't stopped eating nuts for example which is one of the things that they keep changing their mind about. I think their current advice is that nuts are ok unless allergies run in the family. I'm of the mind-set that the sudden rise in peanut allergy seems to coincide with the decision to ban Mum's from eating them a few years ago. I think you just have to use a little common sense. A lot of the things they warn you about like raw eggs aren't really anything to worry about, they all have the lion mark in this country anyway. It wouldn't stop me eating a cheesecake that wasn't baked for example. The worst that would happen is you would have an upset tummy but the baby would be fine. If there is one thing I've discovered this pregnancy it's that you are always the one that suffers when you are ill, the baby takes absolutely everything it needs while you end up feeling horrendous. I'm still suffering with nausea so some nights (like tonight) I have to practically force feed myself for the sake of the baby. 
x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies, just wanted to tell you all I've missed you all today - I've been in bed poorly with stupid asthma. Big hugs to all those with good news - esp Lola and bigger hugs to everyone having a bad day Xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Poor Twinkle! Feel better!! :hugs:

I am just feeling dehydrated today , despite having already downed more than 64 oz of water. This heat is just BLEH. I am a cooler weather fan! I'm on my third water bottle full of water and the way I'm going, will finish even that by bed! The temp spike after OV is actually something I really notice, now that I know to look for it, particularly in the summer. 

Hugs to all - I'm off to make some dinner!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies- can I join? :flower:
Hubby is 43 and I am 37 and we are still trying for our first baby. I have my appt with the recurrent mc specialist Thursday so I hope she can shed some light on what is going on. I don't have all the time in the world!
It's been so nice to read about others that are in the same spot as me.


----------



## HappyAuntie

welcome Amos!! :hi: Frankly I thought you were already in here - I guess we've crossed paths so many other spots that I assumed you were already in here! Just goes to show how much attention I've paid lately... :blush:

So your appt is next week? Glad it's coming - I hope you get some answers.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Amos and welcome! I am in Georgia (looks like you are in AL?) 

Good luck with your appointment Thursday!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Auntie- I know we have posted together before, but I can't remember where either- maybe it WAS in here LOL :haha:

Hi Rottpaw- yep, I am in Mobile. Where in GA are you? My husband is from Atlanta.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! 

Had the IUI today. It went pretty quick and they said there were a plethora of swimmies which we are all excited about. I have the second HCG shot on July 10th and start testing from July 20th -24th. We BD over the next few days to cover everything. :lol: So we've done everything we could this cycle. Now we just wait and see. :thumbup:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had the IUI today. It went pretty quick and they said there were a plethora of swimmies which we are all excited about. I have the second HCG shot on July 10th and start testing from July 20th -24th. We BD over the next few days to cover everything. :lol: So we've done everything we could this cycle. Now we just wait and see. :thumbup:

Super-duper good luck!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Mommy, you are right, you have done absolutely everything you could have done (and then some!) You don't even need to worry about those swimmers getting caught up trying to reach your cervix. They were given a free ride right through it and directly to the place they need to go. That is super exciting. I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Amos, I am in north Atl! 

And Mommys, I am so excited for your IUI try! That is our second step if letrozole does not help when we begin it. My dr said it is not too ouchy - do you mind if I ask how uncomfortable the procedure is? I am such a wimp about pain! Hugs and I will pray it is successful!


----------



## Amos2009

Mommy- fingers crossed for you! Sounds like you have all your bases covered! lol

Rott- small world isn't it?!


----------



## pluto

Nibbler said:


> Hello Pluto :wave:
> 
> It really is very hard, isn't it? TTC is really a soul destroying journey. I took some time out coz DH was saying how sad I had become. Now I am feeling a bit more "normal", I am back on here. :winkwink:
> 
> How long have you been trying?

hello :wave:

we have been trying since last october. Yeah, i am finding it pretty tough I have to say, -I guess I just never thought I would be in this situation!:nope:. It probably doesn't help that one of my best freinds got pregnant last year, just weeks after coming off the pill and everybody else I know has kids.

I think you have described the feeling perfectly-thats how I feel a lot of the time-just really sad. I'm getting all tests done this month and DH is getting checked out too and my GP has written a letter of referral to the fertility clinic so just waiting to hear from them. She was really good about it and understood i wanted to push on with it as I'm 38 and really do feel like the clock is ticking. At least this has made me feel pro-active so I'm feeling a bit better about the whole thing.

How long have you been trying?


----------



## twinkle1975

Rottpaw & Amos - I worked on a girl scout camp in Mississippi when I was at University - I thought we had it warm here but I'm now feeling positively chilly compared to you two!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Mommy's Angel - How exciting!! Good luck with the IUI!!

Vicky - I have to say that what you said about your Popi not wanting to come home sounds really cute! I had to take our 2 dogs to their sitter this morning who came out of the house looking very pregnant (I didn't even know she was pg). :growlmad:

Lola - Congrats!!

HappyAuntie - Feeling any better?

Rottpaw - My week was fine. I'm seriously avoiding thinking about TTC. I'm O'ing at the moment and REFUSE to symptom spot or test early. Think I can do it?

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## vickyd

Hey girlies!!

So AF still hasnt shown her face!!! If i go by my 30 day cycle im 3 days late, but ive also had a few longer cycles so still not sure...I will give it till Sunday and if no AF i will test!
Ill be heading out to my parents summer place this weekend, mostly to see my popi but ill be hitting the beach as well...Gotta work on that tan!

Pluto hun, i share your worries as well babe! What can we do but keep moving forward and hopefully luck will come our way!

Maxx i also hate it when out of no where i see another pregnant aquaintance!! But what i find even more annoying is that im surrounded by women who are pregnant with their first who are 100% sure that everything will go their way. Im soooo jelous that they dont have to go through 9 months of constant worry that their pregnancy will end..


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Amos! It definitely is a small world! It's nice to meet another Southerner!

And Twinkle, I am :rofl: about the camp in Mississippi. If you are in/from the UK, MS must have felt (literally) hot as h*ll!! I have lived in the south all my life, but hate the heat. My favorite months are Sept-May and I pretty much suffer through summer lol! :coffee: 

Hi Vicky! I'm kind of in that same boat. I expect this to be a longer cycle based on my OV date, so I can't get too excited about being 2 days "late" (based on my normal cycle). I've been wrong so many times before I'm afraid to get my hopes too high until I see that BFP!

Maxxi, you go for it! I'll wait with ya! I refuse to waste another test till I'm officially 14 dpo with no AF. Let's see if I can stick to that! :dohh: I'm officially on pins and needles though, because it is time (if my usual pattern holds) for AF spotting to appear. Usually goes for about 2 days before she really makes me miserable. That first twinge of AF spotting always dashes my hopes and makes me :wacko:

And Pluto, I agree it definitely helps to feel like I'm being proactive. We've just wrapped up our month of tests and dr. visits and now have a working diagnosis, so I feel like we're taking positive steps (and I'm looking forward to a return to a more regular routine after all that stress and hassle the last month!) :thumbup:

Happy weekend ladies!! Hugs to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Hi Amos, I am in north Atl!
> 
> do you mind if I ask how uncomfortable the procedure is? I am such a wimp about pain! Hugs and I will pray it is successful!

Not at all. I have a tilted uterus. Literally it's UP and Back towards my lower back. It explains why I didn't know I was pregnant the first time with Jackson Jeffrey, It explains the full on back labor:wacko: and it explains why most proceedures hurt for me. I had my HSG and they put the cathetor up and when releasing the dye, I was almost in tears it hurt so much....I was even bleeding a bit.

HOWEVER, having the IUI....I saw her walk in with the cathetor and got scared. Turned out that she did it and I had no idea she'd already done it. It's a slight bit of pressure and once the cathetor is in, it's gone. Then all is released is the washed swimmies. It didn't hurt at all!

The only thing that seems to be hurting right now is my left side. Lower back on the left, lower front on the left and then the lower left side. I'm wondering if it has to do with the HCG (trigger shot) that's supposed to release the eggs. I'm thinking this pain could be the eggs being released. Maybe it's a good thing?!

So put your mind to rest, the IUI didn't really hurt at all. For me not to notice we were done is a good sign :winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Everyone sounds so positive today! I love it!! :thumbup:

Maxxi, thanks for asking - it's getting better. I didn't cry myself to sleep last night, so that's a step in the right direction. I haven't worked up the courage to talk to my sister yet, but DH called her and he passed along for me that I was indeed following her updates and had seen the pics, and that it's just really hard for me... he said she said she completely understood and wasn't worried about it (and he said he sounded like she was being honest about it, too!). I just don't want her to start to think that I don't care - I don't want to damage our relationship, so I'm glad she understands and expected that this would be difficult for me. I love my sis. And I love DH for being willing to step up for me. I am a lucky woman.

Let's hear it for not wasting any more tests!! Woo hoo!! I am right there with y'all. It's definitely a challenge, but I have to maintain what's left of my sanity. :wacko:

Mommy's, I'm glad everything went so smoothly with your IUI! And Pluto and Rottpaw, feeling proactive always makes me feel better, too.

And who knew there were so many southerners among us?! I just moved to Indy last fall after spending most of my life in the Houston area! I love Houston, but I have LOVED being out of the heat and humidity, not to mention the hurricanes!


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Amos, I am in north Atl!
> 
> do you mind if I ask how uncomfortable the procedure is? I am such a wimp about pain! Hugs and I will pray it is successful!
> 
> Not at all. I have a tilted uterus. Literally it's UP and Back towards my lower back. It explains why I didn't know I was pregnant the first time with Jackson Jeffrey, It explains the full on back labor:wacko: and it explains why most proceedures hurt for me. I had my HSG and they put the cathetor up and when releasing the dye, I was almost in tears it hurt so much....I was even bleeding a bit.
> 
> HOWEVER, having the IUI....I saw her walk in with the cathetor and got scared. Turned out that she did it and I had no idea she'd already done it. It's a slight bit of pressure and once the cathetor is in, it's gone. Then all is released is the washed swimmies. It didn't hurt at all!
> 
> The only thing that seems to be hurting right now is my left side. Lower back on the left, lower front on the left and then the lower left side. I'm wondering if it has to do with the HCG (trigger shot) that's supposed to release the eggs. I'm thinking this pain could be the eggs being released. Maybe it's a good thing?!
> 
> So put your mind to rest, the IUI didn't really hurt at all. For me not to notice we were done is a good sign :winkwink:Click to expand...


Thanks so much for the information! Interesting that you mention the "tilted" uterus. My dr. said I have that too (based on position shown in HSG) but she said it is not possible to tell which direction based just on those photos, as they are overhead view. She said most people are tilted one way or the other, so it's not unusual at all. 

I'm still hoping we won't have to go to IUI, but I'm thankful to know it's nothing like the HSG!

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

It's a beautiful Saturday here and I am so thankful to have a long weekend. Whew! That last week was too much. 

How is everyone today? I'm still waiting to see if AF puts in her appearance. Waiting none too patiently I might add! 

We have my Dad and his wife (and their dog LOL) visiting for the weekend. I may be scarce around here for a few days but know I'm thinking of you guys, and I will check in as I can! 

Hugs and happy weekend!


----------



## heart tree

Rottpaw, I hope the witch stays away for good honey! :af: Good luck!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Heartree! Hugs to you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> It's a beautiful Saturday here and I am so thankful to have a long weekend. Whew! That last week was too much.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> Hugs and happy weekend!

Hi everyone! Enjoying the Independence weekend too here in Central New York.

Feeling ok. I think I'm dealing with my first bout of hyperstimulation (OHSS )maybe?? I'm told most women with PCOS can get it. Yesterday I had severe pain on my left side and I've been having nausia. Today I had slight pain (not as bad as my left side) on the right side and still have the nausia. I've heard that stimulating is a "good thing" if it happens. Most PCOS'ers that I know have gotten a :bfp: during the cycles they've overstimulated. I'm kind of keeping a Level head about this though. I don't want to get my hopes up and then be utterly disappointed. 

I'll call the office on monday and let them know I think I've got OHSS and see what they want to do. I think all we do is I have to keep drinking water, unless I get too bloated or the pain becomes too unbareable.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Mommy's! So sorry you are encoutering some yucky symptoms. Hopefully you'll get your BFP this month and it will all be worth it! :thumbup:

I'm still in limbo waiting on that witchy AF. Bleh! :wacko: I feel like it's coming on, but then I haven't even had much spotting (or any, really) like I usually do. The only thing so far (at day 28) is a little bit of what I think is leftover dye from the HSG. A very little bit. No blood or anything else at all, but I'm still determined to wait till Monday before I test. :coffee:

So I'm off to sit outside with the family and while away some more "waiting for AF" hours. LOL! 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## ArticBaby

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had the IUI today. It went pretty quick and they said there were a plethora of swimmies which we are all excited about. I have the second HCG shot on July 10th and start testing from July 20th -24th. We BD over the next few days to cover everything. :lol: So we've done everything we could this cycle. Now we just wait and see. :thumbup:

Good Luck hun:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

So I haven't been online for a couple of days as had a really hectic weekend, good friends of ours here are leaving Bahrain for good today so we had a big send off party on Friday and then my friend gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl yesterday. Labour only lasted 1 hour, can't believe how blessed she is and so happy for her, this is her first.

Back to work today and really not sure if I am in or out, I took a test this morning and it was a BFN but my temps are still really high and none of the normal AF signs as yet. Really frustrating as this is the 14 month of us trying and timing things well, you would have thought that I would used to this by now but still gets to me emotionally every month.

Apart from the high temps my bbs are a little tender and yesterday I kept having really sharp pains on my left side of my uterus. Totally not AF pain much stronger and sharper but really unsure what it could have been.

Oh well I guess I just have to wait and se if the dreaded AF arrives by Tuesday, if not I will test again. If she comes then it's back to the docs and start Clomid. I am remaining positive as even if we don't hit the jackpot this month then I know that starting Clomid is a step forward towards our goal as it is positive action. Not sure how my poor DH will cope with all the extra hormones in my body driving me and him crazy though hehehehe.

Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday, enjoy the last bit of your weekend and have a great week ahead. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Big :hugs: Carole and Rottpaw. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## wannabemum123

vickyd said:


> Hey all! I thought we childless over 35 should have our own thread. Although ttc over 35 has stress on its own, i think for us without a child it can be extremely overwhelming at times. Lets all support eachother!:hugs::hugs:

Count me in - am 43 and will be 44 soon argh . . .


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much Mrs. J :hugs: and welcome wannabe! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
I just got back from the beach house and instead of deepening my tan i managed to get one hell of a sunburn.... The worst part is that it isnt an even sunburn, its kinda like blotchy red patches!!! I look like a freak lol!!!

So no AF yet, im pretty sure im pregnant and tomorrow im gonna go straight for blood tests and skip the whole poas thing.

Rottpaw, ive got my fingers crossed for you hun!!!! 
Carole, i like your positive attitude babe! Dont forget that its still quite early, hearty also got a bfn before her bfp so dont loose hope doll!

Welcome Wanna!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Can I join in? Soooo glad this forum and especially this thread exist, what a relief to find people at the same stage as me. I'm 35 and will be starting ttc #1 towards the end of this month. I'm soooo excited.

Good luck everyone!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Ladies, 
My parents got back from Canada on Wednesday and we went to visit them last night - while they were away on holiday DH & I both had our rubbish test results back - but we've now had 3 weeks to start to come to terms with it. However last night my Mum wanted to know all about it so I had had to go over it all again, couldn't help crying. Reading your positive comments has cheered me up to day though - Rottpaw - keeping everything crossed for you (and yes I am in England & I used to spend my hour off on camp in the walk-in fridge!)


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies


I think I am definitely out this month,today my temps took a massive drop and I really do have AF cramps. This is telling me that AF will be with me tomorrow as this always happens. Oh well I guess it is onto month 14 of TTC and start the Clomid.:growlmad: I just have to think the more eggs that are released the greater the chance of a BFP.

Vicky, so excited for you honey and hoping that this is your month. Twinkle I know it is so hard having to explain all of this to people that are close but be strong as I am sure your Mum will be a tower of strength to you in the future journey of TTC and you will get there it just takes a little longer for some of us. 

I have everything crossed for those of you who are still in with a chance this month, I would love to see lots of BFP news from you all.

Take care and have a fab day.:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Arrgh just come from the hospital seeing my doc and so annoyed. Went to finalise me starting clomid this month as I am pretty sure AF will be with me by tomorrow latest. She totally forgot about the FSH and other hormone tests she was wanting to do on day 3 of this cycle and lost the insurance forms that were completed 3 weeks ago so now we have to start again and hope we get approval by Thursday. If not I am just going to pay myself as don't want to wait another month. Then asked me my age again when discussing the clomid and just said "argh right don't you just want to move straight to clomid plus IUI"

It's like she has given up hope of it working on it's own before we have even tried. So annoyed with her as I know from so many of the ladies on here that Clomid on it's own can work well for many. I was very calm and stated that I want to try the drugs on their own for at least 3 cycles before moving onto IUI. At the end of the day our infertility is totally unexplained. All good with DH and I ovulate on my own and my eggs look like a great size etc when she scans me and tubes not blocked. So nothing physical to go on.

Sorry to rant but it is hard enough to remain positive without having to deal with doctors who make you feel like you are going to fail again before you have even started.

Well I am determined to have a far better PMA than her and I will believe that clomid will work for my and my DH. Thinking of combining it with accupunture as I have read so many great things about it and it can't do any harm.

Hope all of you guys are having a good start to the week and hoping that we get some BFP news from those who are in the TWW :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Carole I am so sorry they are being so negative about the Clomid. I totally agree with you - one step at a time, and do not let them rush you! You might remember, even last week when hubby and I saw my dr., she (who is normally very calm and never gives me a rushed feeling) said "well, you can wait a couple more months to start the letrozole if you just want to be _realllly _patient" and I was like, yes thanks, I am feeling patient lol and would rather see if the HSG helps (and who knows - maybe that's exactly what cleared a path for our BFP this month!) One step at a time. It sounds like all your tests and things were great and there is NO reason to think you can't get pregnant naturally. They told me my numbers were "low to very low" but she stressed that it is possible. And this morning's test is proof of that! Please don't become discouraged. As one who tried for a year and a half with unexplained IF I'm sending you a HUGE hug! :hugs::hugs:

Twinkle, hugs to you as well, and I am still laughing about that camp experience you had! After my news this morning all I can think is how grateful I am that my due date will be March...at least the pregnancy will roll thru the cooler months and baby will be born before the heat sets in again! 

Welcome Manuiti! You're going to love it here! 

And Vicky, ouch! I am so sorry about your sunburn! Let us know as SOON as you get those test results! FX'd for you!!! 

Hugs all! I'm so happy I could bounce off the ceiling, and so tired I might fall asleep as I type, LOL! :happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

So nice to see this thread!

Hello everyone, I am Jules and I am TTC. I am 38 and hubby will be turning 41 in September. 

We got married last year and neither one of us has any children. We are both very nervous yet excited about being parents. I hope baby-dust comes our way soon!

It is nice to meet you all!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Jules and welcome!


----------



## caroleb73

rottpaw said:


> Carole I am so sorry they are being so negative about the Clomid. I totally agree with you - one step at a time, and do not let them rush you! You might remember, even last week when hubby and I saw my dr., she (who is normally very calm and never gives me a rushed feeling) said "well, you can wait a couple more months to start the letrozole if you just want to be _realllly _patient" and I was like, yes thanks, I am feeling patient lol and would rather see if the HSG helps (and who knows - maybe that's exactly what cleared a path for our BFP this month!) One step at a time. It sounds like all your tests and things were great and there is NO reason to think you can't get pregnant naturally. They told me my numbers were "low to very low" but she stressed that it is possible. And this morning's test is proof of that! Please don't become discouraged. As one who tried for a year and a half with unexplained IF I'm sending you a HUGE hug! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, hugs to you as well, and I am still laughing about that camp experience you had! After my news this morning all I can think is how grateful I am that my due date will be March...at least the pregnancy will roll thru the cooler months and baby will be born before the heat sets in again!
> 
> Welcome Manuiti! You're going to love it here!
> 
> And Vicky, ouch! I am so sorry about your sunburn! Let us know as SOON as you get those test results! FX'd for you!!!
> 
> Hugs all! I'm so happy I could bounce off the ceiling, and so tired I might fall asleep as I type, LOL! :happydance:

Hey Rottpaw I am so super excited and happy for you, it is fantastic news. And I agree with the perfect DD for delivery, living in Bahrain you really do not want to be due between the months of May and Oct as it is just far too hot. Hitting the mid 40's daily now.

Vicky I am hoping and praying for BFP news for you.

Welcome to Manuiti, Jules and anyone else I have missed, hope you find this thread as supportive as I have the past few weeks. It really does make all the difference to chat to others who really understand the trials and tribulations of TTC when you are considered "older".

Sending loads of :dust: and :hugs: to you all


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Carole and WHOA, 40+ Celsius is just miserable. Hugs to you!!


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Hi Jules and welcome!

I just spent an hour reading through this entire thread. CONGRATULATIONS to you Rottpaw, I am so thrilled for you!! :dance:

Also to Heart Tree who I understand is also pregnant.

I am so happy for you guys and I am so glad I have found this thread. I hope that I am as fortunate as you guys soon and get a BFP, I can't wait to be a mommy :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Jules! You will love this group. Everyone is wonderful and it is so nice to share all the struggles with others who understand!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woo-hoo!! Really chuffed for you Rottpaw! Keep us updated! xxxxx


----------



## lynnb

Hi girls

I'm 38 & dh is 47, we've been trying for nearly two years & thought we'd finally cracked it in May when we got a :bfp:. I had some bleeding at 7 weeks so we went for a scan, saw the heartbeat & we were told everything was OK, then at 9+2 weeks had more bleeding, sent for scan following day & this time the scan showed no heartbeat, m/c started the day after & thankfully didn't last long.

That was nearly 2 weeks ago now & we have decided to start trying again as soon as I ovulate, so I'm still taking folic acid, having started taking 75mg aspirin as I read that it helps & am using ovulation strips.

Has anyone else tried straight after m/c? I read somewhere that you're more fertile just after.

:hug: to everyone ttc.

Lynn
xx


----------



## heart tree

Rottpaw, woo-hoo!!! Congrats babe! So pleased for you!

Thanks Jules and welcome! 

Lynn, so sorry about your recent loss. Good luck to you honey.


----------



## patboy

Hi everyone great thread. I also have just spent the last hour reading it! 
Congrats to Rottpaw, heart tree and lola13. Great news.

I am 41 and still ttc no 1. got married late in life 4 years this august. In this time have had 3 m/c. Last one in February. I have just got my results back frorm St. Marys recurrent miscarriage clinic in london who have found that my blood is clotting + high fsh (16). Next BFP 150mg aspirin and clexane injections. Praying and hoping this is what it takes to finally have a successful BFP..... I'm not giving up yet!
xo


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much ladies! Hugs to all and welcome, Patboy and Lynn! I am so sorry for your losses. You will find a lot of support and love here. Don't give up!


----------



## animalcracker

patboy said:


> Hi everyone great thread. I also have just spent the last hour reading it!
> Congrats to Rottpaw, heart tree and lola13. Great news.
> 
> I am 41 and still ttc no 1. got married late in life 4 years this august. In this time have had 3 m/c. Last one in February. I have just got my results back frorm St. Marys recurrant miscarriage clinic in london who have found that my blood is clotting + high fsh (16). Next BFP 150mg aspirin and clexane injections. Praying and hoping this is what it takes to finally have a successful BFP..... I'm not giving up yet!
> xo


Sending lots of babydust your way Patboy :dust:

I am currently 11 days past Ov. I feel AF is pending (getting the cramps, etc.). I am going to try the 'Sperm meets egg' plan for our 3rd cycle of trying and see what happens. I also just started taking baby aspirin to see if it helps.

Best wishes to all! Here is to hoping July is our month! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Rottpaw!! Great news. Can't wait to hear about the exciting journey! :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Way to go ladies 2 :bfp: in the space of a week. Keep positive everyone! Sending you all lots of love, :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you ladies! 

Mommy's - I am still praying for your IUI! When do you test?

:hugs: all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Mommy's - I am still praying for your IUI! When do you test?
> 
> :hugs: all!

Well, 10 days after my next HCG shot on the 10th. So it's the 20th and up to 4 days after. So we'll be testing between the 20th and 24th sometime [-o&lt;

After yesterdays drama at my families, I think I'm going to definately be keeping this pregnancy a secret. The young girl who is pregnant after coming off drugs and alcohol and trying to kill herself in the midst of her pregnancy came and started flaunting her pregnancy in a bikini with her husband drinking and smoking close by as they were talking about having "more of these so the government will pay", meanwhile, her mother kept hollaring out to everyone that they wanted to wait until it was "SAFE" so that she wouldn't miscarry as "I" did. (little do they all know it wasn't anything wrong with our son, it wasn't my type II diabetes...it was the accident with my father in law who had road rage that caused the mucus plug to shed thus casing me to have Jackson too early) Nobody knows this because I don't want my family to be upset with Dougs parents who in all honest didn't mean for all this to happen.

THEN, everything was calm until my moms mother showed up in rare form talking badly about my uncle and his wife. I later snapped and said some ugly things (though true) causing her to leave in tears.....but the toxic environment she causes EVERY holiday, she needed to leave.

Oh the drama!! :wacko: I just can't handle the mental illness and toxicity of MY family. The less they know, the better off I'll be. None of them are very supportive anyways, they just made my sons funeral and healing much more harder and tramatic for me.

I am SO GLAD to have this forum so I can share with you all as well as my husband and maybe some close friends for support. I love my family, I don't hate them, I just find it hard to "like" them with an exception to a small few.

Hopefully I'm not coming across as a heartless B!#$&. I think these hormones have helped me to share built up frustration, for the most part with love....though with my mom's mom I think I took it too far and went for the jugular. Funny thing is, none of them know I'm pent up on hormones ttc:haha: They happened to start something they weren't prepared to finish when I was through with them all.:headspin:


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Mommy's - I am still praying for your IUI! When do you test?
> 
> :hugs: all!
> 
> Well, 10 days after my next HCG shot on the 10th. So it's the 20th and up to 4 days after. So we'll be testing between the 20th and 24th sometime [-o&lt;
> 
> After yesterdays drama at my families, I think I'm going to definately be keeping this pregnancy a secret. The young girl who is pregnant after coming off drugs and alcohol and trying to kill herself in the midst of her pregnancy came and started flaunting her pregnancy in a bikini with her husband drinking and smoking close by as they were talking about having "more of these so the government will pay", meanwhile, her mother kept hollaring out to everyone that they wanted to wait until it was "SAFE" so that she wouldn't miscarry as "I" did. (little do they all know it wasn't anything wrong with our son, it wasn't my type II diabetes...it was the accident with my father in law who had road rage that caused the mucus plug to shed thus casing me to have Jackson too early) Nobody knows this because I don't want my family to be upset with Dougs parents who in all honest didn't mean for all this to happen.
> 
> THEN, everything was calm until my moms mother showed up in rare form talking badly about my uncle and his wife. I later snapped and said some ugly things (though true) causing her to leave in tears.....but the toxic environment she causes EVERY holiday, she needed to leave.
> 
> Oh the drama!! :wacko: I just can't handle the mental illness and toxicity of MY family. The less they know, the better off I'll be. None of them are very supportive anyways, they just made my sons funeral and healing much more harder and tramatic for me.
> 
> I am SO GLAD to have this forum so I can share with you all as well as my husband and maybe some close friends for support. I love my family, I don't hate them, I just find it hard to "like" them with an exception to a small few.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not coming across as a heartless B!#$&. I think these hormones have helped me to share built up frustration, for the most part with love....though with my mom's mom I think I took it too far and went for the jugular. Funny thing is, none of them know I'm pent up on hormones ttc:haha: They happened to start something they weren't prepared to finish when I was through with them all.:headspin:Click to expand...

Oh honey, I am SO sorry you had such a rough day with your family. We have some of those same "characters" in our family so I definitely understand what you're saying about toxic relatives. I am so sorry about what happened to Jackson. And so sorry you have to carry that alone and can't tell your inlaws (though I understand why you haven't and kudos to you for being so loving toward them!) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm trying to keep my news secret (well, except for hubby and you ladies lol!) till the dr. confirms everything looks good so far. We'll see how long I last! LOL!


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel - I'm sending you big hugs, families are definately sent to try us! Rottpaw - I told DH how excited I was that you got your :bfp: and he looked at me like I was mad - I don't think he gets the forum thing!! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You Twinkle :hugs: 

Rott, this is such an exciting moment. I see why your keeping it a secret for now though....but I can't WAIT to share in your joy throughout the next several months :thumbup: 

I'm honored your sharing this blessing with us!! WTG ladies. Now lets get baby making everyone! I'd like to see that there's something in the BaB water. :lol:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

Rottpaw - I keep looking for your post that says you got your bfp but I can't find it!!! Congrats!!!!:happydance:

Twinkle - :hugs:

Carole - :hugs: to you too

Vicky - Can't wait till you post!!!

I'm 2dpo myself. Anyone with me? Hi to all the new people :hi:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

Twinkle - I definitely appreciate you, LOL! Dh's just don't understand sometimes. Hugs and fx'd for your BFP!

Mommy's - I am so glad to be able to share some good news! Hugs to you and I look forward to celebrating your BFP too, and soon!!

Maxxi, thank you so much! I am not even sure I posted it "offiially" here bcause I posted it a couple other places and quite honestly lost track (sad, isn't it, LOL!?) We had family in town this weekend so that added to my usual scatterbrained-ness! Hugs to you!


----------



## rottpaw

PS just an update from here - spent most of last night ill. Am hoping it was bad fish from the restaurant we ate at last night (probably should not have ordered fish!) but have a bad feeling "morning" sickness is coming for me and quickly!


----------



## heart tree

Rottpaw, you need to update your ticker! LOL!!!

It would be very early to be feeling morning sickness. I hope it stays away for a few more weeks! Good luck!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Heartree! Me too! 

I sort of knew I could be in for that (if that's indeed what it is, this early) because I've never been able to tolerate BC pills in any form or dosage. But, the good news is, it's all for a good cause LOL! :baby:


----------



## heart tree

It is totally for a GREAT cause! My nausea seems like it might just be starting to kick in yesterday and today. I'm thrilled for it to be honest!


----------



## caroleb73

Good Evening Ladies

Sorry to hear you have been poorly Rottpaw and hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Well AF still has not shown up, if this is still the case by Thursday then I need to go back to the docs and get a blood test done.

I am 15 dpo now and never late with my period but surely the HPT would have shown positive by now if I was pregnant? I am not gonna get my hopes up as I was convinced the other day that AF was coming. I guess I will see in the next 48 hours.

Well I am off to the Ex Pat Rugby Club tonight to watch the World Cup football with the DH and catch up with friends. Should be a good evening.

I hope you all have a enjoyable evening wherever you are in the world and looking forward to hearing more BFP news from you all soon. Take care :hugs:


----------



## pluto

:wave:

hello everybody, i only get to check in here every few days but its really great to see how everybody is getting on. I think this thread is a great help to everyone-I know it is for me! It keeps me for getting too down about the whole TTC and gives me the get up and go to be pro active about it.

congrats Rottpaw-thast wonderful news!!!:hugs:
Also to heart tree and lola-more congrats and :hugs:

and hello to everyone else that I've missed.

I know that every success story I hear gives me more hope.

Mommy's angel-good luck with the IUI. I really hope it works first go!

My AF is due today and I am supposed to be getting my day 3 bloods done on thursday, have some cramps but still waiting.....


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Carole and hi Pluto! I had the day 3 bloodwork done last month. It gives them some really helpful information so I hope you get all great news!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies
Ive been hiding since yesterday as i got the results from the blood work. unfortunately the levels are very low 210 and im not feeling very optimistic....Im going back on Thursday to repeat the test but im not holding my breath....
Congratz Rottpaw!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Vicky I am so sorry honey but FX'd for you!


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies
> Ive been hiding since yesterday as i got the results from the blood work. unfortunately the levels are very low 210 and im not feeling very optimistic....Im going back on Thursday to repeat the test but im not holding my breath....
> Congratz Rottpaw!!!!

As long as the numbers double you're ok. My heart goes out to you though. I've been there before.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rottpaw, Preggo pops work wonders for morning sickness!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Mommy's! I will definitely try that because my "morning" sickness is definitely back this evening, with a vengeance and about three hours earlier than yesterday. I'm hating the lack of sleep already (I can't sleep through it even for a moment) but know it will all be worth it!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello Rottpaw and heart tree! How are you ladies feeling today? I am so thrilled for the both of you and I am really looking forward to you both sharing your journey with us!

I am supposed to start AF today (on a 28 day cycle). I hope she stays away but I doubt it. I got that 'period' headache yesterday (you know the one I mean!) and I got the PMS cravings - I ate way too much ice cream last night! LOL


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Vicky so sorry to hear your bloods weren't as good as hoped for, things could still work out though in the next few days so I will be thinking of you and hoping for good news for you. I so want this to happen for you :hugs:

Rottpaw, not good on the morning sickness it must really wipe you out. Hope you find something that settles it soon. My friend here always swears by dry crackers.

Well AF is about to get me as I had the tiniest amount of brown spotting when I wiped earlier so I am sure she will be here full on tomorrow. I am fine with it though as it means having my day 3 bloods done and onto the next meds which I am excited about. The new doc only wants to try 2 rounds then if no luck move onto injectables and IUI. It seems that alot of the expat ladies go to this clinic and I hear of so many success stories so really comfortable with this new team looking after me and DH is so much more comfortable with their manner which is very important.

Have a co worker coming into the office tomorrow with her new baby which she delivered last week, I know it is going to be tough as I seem to get so emotional when I see friends with them. 

Note to self that I really must get a grip.

Well have a lovely evening ladies and hope to catch up with you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies!

I went this morning for my "official" pregnancy confirmation at the dr. Bloodwork for HCG levels and progesterone levels. I really pray they think everything looks fine because, if they try to put me on progesterone supplements, I am already so sick I don't know how I'll manage lol! I will update as soon as I hear back from the dr! 

Rough night again last night. The sickness hit at 10 pm (compared to 1 am the prior night) and lasted till 6 am this morning. The good news was, I seem able to keep it at bay if I drink ginger ale constantly (and when I say constantly, I mean that I drank almost an entire 2 liter bottle of ginger ale in fewer than 10 hours!) The bad news remains that I can't sleep through the sickness. It hits and, as long as I keep sipping, I can avoid vomiting, but I also stay awake. Oh, help! I only got that BFP on Monday LOL! Two days of this (plus the night of no sleep Sunday, from excitement over testing Monday morning) already feels like forever. 

All that said, I am of course thrilled at the pregnancy, but still a bit worried how I will sort out work and sleep (well, sleep first, LOL!) and just had a bit of a breakdown over the phone with hubby. Can't keep the tears away so I am blaming the hormones! I think it is mostly lack of sleep (which I can't tolerate even when I'm not pregnant) - I've only slept about 3 hours per day the last three days (including nights). That's really wearing on me at the moment, but figure body will eventually get tired enough to sleep hours at a time during the day, if that's what is necessary in the interim. How to explain this to boss? Sigh...

Thanks ladies for listening to this vent. It's a little overwhelmng to get hit with so much change, so quickly. But as long as baby is happy in there, I'm happy to make whatever changes are needed! 

Hugs and love to each of you!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Carole hun!! Im not doing very well, my symptoms seemed to have disappeared since i got the levels so im not feeling very hopeful. To be honest i dont even want any reassurance right now cause i dont wanna get my hopes up only to have them dashed tomorrow when i get the next set of levels. Im kinda hoping the mc happens naturally so that i dont have to get another D&C.

Rottpaw i envy your morning sickness babe!!! Enjoy the reassurance that it brings!!!
good luck on your labs tomorrrow hun!


----------



## maxxiandniko

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I've so been there. What a tortuous wait. I hope tomorrow comes quickly for you.


----------



## vickyd

Maxx it sucks doesnt it???? Why is it so damn heartbreaking every single time...You would think it would get easier...


----------



## animalcracker

RottPaw, I am sorry to hear about the morning sickness. The mother of my Godson also drank literally gallons of Ginger Ale while preggo to keep vomiting at bay..it worked for her but boy was she a burping machine! hee hee!


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Maxx it sucks doesnt it???? Why is it so damn heartbreaking every single time...You would think it would get easier...

It so doesn't. And we have such limited control too. We put all this effort into figuring out when we O so we can maximize our chances, we try not to symptom spot during the 2ww, we try not to test early and then when it seems like we're being rewarded for doing all of that it's taken away from us. Somehow it'll all work out for you I'm sure. The process just sucks and it shouldn't have to :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Vicky so sorry to hear your bloods weren't as good as hoped for, things could still work out though in the next few days so I will be thinking of you and hoping for good news for you. I so want this to happen for you :hugs:
> 
> Rottpaw, not good on the morning sickness it must really wipe you out. Hope you find something that settles it soon. My friend here always swears by dry crackers.
> 
> Well AF is about to get me as I had the tiniest amount of brown spotting when I wiped earlier so I am sure she will be here full on tomorrow. I am fine with it though as it means having my day 3 bloods done and onto the next meds which I am excited about. The new doc only wants to try 2 rounds then if no luck move onto injectables and IUI. It seems that alot of the expat ladies go to this clinic and I hear of so many success stories so really comfortable with this new team looking after me and DH is so much more comfortable with their manner which is very important.
> 
> Have a co worker coming into the office tomorrow with her new baby which she delivered last week, I know it is going to be tough as I seem to get so emotional when I see friends with them.
> 
> Note to self that I really must get a grip.
> 
> Well have a lovely evening ladies and hope to catch up with you tomorrow :hugs:

So glad your husband found a Dr. he's comfortable with. It REALLY makes a difference. Our first time several years back, my husband went into the office with the RE and asked him to bed over....thinking he was going to do a testicular exam.....without notice he gave him an anal exam and my husband NEVER went back to him again. He had a terrible bedside manner and my husband wasn't comfortable with him.

As far as being emotional, it's expected. It's moments when we're without that we long the most. The good thing from this is that we'll never take this gift for granted once we have it. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

After the issue over the weekend, I was asked by my Dr.'s office to go in tomorrow for a pelvic sonogram to be sure I'm not overstimulating. If I am, I have to be closely monitored. I've heard many women get pregnant during this time, but I'm keeping my mind at bay because I don't want to get my heart broken. Just kinda going with the flow.

On another note, just wondering if anyone has used the HCG trigger shot?? I just had one before the IUI to release the follies. I was asked to take it again 10 days later on the 10th of July....was told it sustains pregnancy. When telling a few of my PCOS friends about the second shot of HCG, they were confused. Never heard of it. 

So I'm wondering if there's anyone here who's had the HCG shot twice. Once to release the follies, the other to sustain pregnancy?? Just wondering the outcome of it all. If it produced a pregnancy or not.


----------



## Welshcob

hope that this might encourage you. I have just been blessed with my first child at 44! and my friend has just had a boy at 42 again first child. xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welshcob said:


> hope that this might encourage you. I have just been blessed with my first child at 44! and my friend has just had a boy at 42 again first child. xxx

And may I add that your first little one is ADORABLE! :cloud9: I just LOVE the picture in your avatar!

Thanks for sharing your blessed gift and encouragement!!:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

After my rant and breakdown this morning :cry: I did manage to sleep for about an hour and a half, and feel, if not like a new woman, at least like I'm going to make it, LOL!

A couple of pieces have fallen into place today and for that I'm sincerely grateful. I got my first set of labs today. Numbers were "perfect" according to my nurse. HCG (day 17 post ovulation) is 356. She did not give me a baseline to compare to because they are more interested in the doubling rate, which we'll check again Friday morning. But progesterone was also good - 18 when they want 15+, so I am so happy to hear that. :happydance: A lot of friends had to take supplements, and I'm already sick enough! I'll keep you guys posted on Friday's numbers! 

Then, I spoke with my nurse about the sickness so far. I was expecting them to say "just deal with it" but (did I mention how wonderful this clinic is!?) she actually said try the first line of defense to begin with (ginger ale, pops, etc.) "but let me know immediately if you vomit." I explained that I already had vomiting the very first night, and only avoided it last night by basically staying awake the entire night to drink gallons of ginger ale. Further, that the sickness hitting at night is basically keeping me to 2-3 hours of restful sleep in any 24 hour period. That in itself makes it impossible for me to work normally (I'm inhouse counsel to a local company here), because my job requires me to be focused, rested and able to think and analyze clearly. None of which is possible for me while nauseated and totally exhausted. :dohh: She immediately volunteered the idea of checking with my dr. about Zofran, and the dr. immediately approved it. I've heard it can be a miracle drug. Of course, I hate to take anything while pregnant, but know it is also terribly unhealthy for both baby and me to get so little sleep and rest (not to mention the stress of probably losing my job, if I can't get back to work soon). I asked the nurse about the safety of the drug and she said it is "completely" safe and that many, many people take it. I am reassured by the idea that surely my fertility clinic would not recommend something if it could harm the baby, but would love any thoughts you ladies might have on the issue. :shrug: Of course I do not want to take meds at all if I can avoid it, but the impact of the sickness (and how soon it began) does not give me any hope that it will really improve anytime soon as I move forward through the next weeks of the first tri. 

Anyway, hugs and love to all! I'm sending :dust: (and morning sickness dust for the few that have said they'd love to have some, :haha:). And if at any time I'm driving you guys crazy with :baby: news and my emotions running all over the place :blush:, please feel free to tell me. I definitely do not want to add to anyone's emotional load because I know exactly how it feels to wait for that BFP. But if I can encourage anyone, I want to do so and you guys are so wonderful! Thanks for letting me vent and report about all this. 

:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Rottpaw, thanks for keeping us updated!

I am hoping to be in the same position as you soon, so it is really nice to hear about all of the steps you are going through. Thank you for taking the time to do this.:thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

animal - thank you so much and hugs and FX'd for you!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi all! Haven't been on in a few days... congrats Rottpaw!!

Had another appt with my rmc specialist today and got the last of my test results and the green light to TTC. He has me on baby aspirin and extra folic acid due to the MTHFR, but since my mutation is heterozygous and my homocysteine levels were normal, I suspect that's more for my peace of mind than anything else.... He also wants me to start progesterone at 3dpo every month... that means OPKs and HPTs every month - not really looking forward to that but you gotta do what you gotta do, I guess. (Getting pg has always been easy for us, so I've been able to avoid OPKs up until now.) But once I get a BFP, he is going to monitor me really closely and make sure everything's ok. 

So I guess we have a plan and are officially back to TTC now. Don't know if that's good or bad - mostly scary. In the beginning the forced break from TTC drove me crazy, but now I'm glad for it. Hopefully it won't take us too long - my birthday is next month and I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Happy Auntie, welcome back to TTC land! I have the heterozygous mutation as well and was given extra folic acid as a precaution. I also started taking baby aspirin on my own and do progesterone cream from 3dpo onwards. So far so good! First scan is on Tuesday so we'll see.

I hope you get that BFP super soon and this new plan sticks the bean in place.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Happy Auntie! I have been doing the opk's (but not regular hpt's) and do not find them to be much of a pain. Hopefully you'll find them to be a breeze! Mostly just POAS type thing! 

Heartree, I can't wait for your 6w scan!! Congratulations and I am so excited for you! That must be the protocol because my dr. also said I'll get a 6w scan. We repeat bloodwork Friday to check HCG then I get a week off till the scan. 

Everyone have a good evening. I'm off to see if maybe I can grab a few hours sleep before the nightly fun begins. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Rottpaw, you are lucky you are getting a scan so early. I'm having one due to my previous two mc's and my age. I'm very, very nervous about this scan as I've always gotten bad news during my scans. I'll keep you updated. I can't believe you are feeling so much morning sickness (or night sickness!) I'm not feeling a thing except very sore boobs. I wish the MS would start. I didn't get it right away with my other 2 pregnancies so am hopeful it will be coming on any day now. Good luck sleeping!

Looking forward to some July BFP's ladies!


----------



## caroleb73

Vicky my heart goes out to you right now, I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Vicky - Lot's of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you today.


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> Rottpaw, you are lucky you are getting a scan so early. I'm having one due to my previous two mc's and my age. I'm very, very nervous about this scan as I've always gotten bad news during my scans. I'll keep you updated. I can't believe you are feeling so much morning sickness (or night sickness!) I'm not feeling a thing except very sore boobs. I wish the MS would start. I didn't get it right away with my other 2 pregnancies so am hopeful it will be coming on any day now. Good luck sleeping!
> 
> Looking forward to some July BFP's ladies!

Hi Heartree! 

I am very thankful they'll be doing the early scan. I think because of my age and because we know I have egg supply issues (so it's possible that any given egg to be fertilized might not be the best quality) they like to look at things early and often. I also think all the early testing is because I'm actually still under the care of our fertility specialist, rather than just my gyn. I am thinking she will not turn me back over to my gyn until there's a healthy 6wk scan showing a viable pregnancy (or a similar point like maybe 8 wks). I'm not really sure how the process works but the nurse definitely mentioned the 6w scan when I spoke with her Tuesday, so I am looking forward to it and just praying all news is good! 

So last night, I actually made a point to eat more starch with my dinner (roasted potatoes) and took my prenatal vitamin with that meal. I slept GREAT which is wonderful, but I'm sure you guys will understand - of course now I'm worried that something's going wrong. :dohh: Why the sudden change in symptoms? All other symptoms - dizziness, very minor cramps off and on, sore bbs, and temps up are still good and holding steady. I'd be eternally grateful to postpone more nausea for several weeks, so I'm hopeful maybe I just hit on the right combination of nutrients before trying to sleep on an empty stomach all night, but I'll feel a lot better if everything's good with tomorow's labs. Should know by tomorrow afternoon. 

:hugs: all and happy day!


----------



## heart tree

Rottpaw, symptoms come and go sometimes. You might have hit a hormone level plateau that your body was able to get used to. Once your hormones rise again, I'm sure you'll feel sick again. Oh the joy! Glad you were able to sleep last night.


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> Rottpaw, symptoms come and go sometimes. You might have hit a hormone level plateau that your body was able to get used to. Once your hormones rise again, I'm sure you'll feel sick again. Oh the joy! Glad you were able to sleep last night.

Thanks Heart Tree! I hope you are right! I'll feel great if everything's on the line with tomorrow's levels. Maybe my body is catching up and at least I've been able to catch my breath LOL! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Vicky, many hugs :hugs: and prayers coming for you today!


----------



## MrsJ08

Rottpaw - try not to worry symptoms really do come and go. Relax if you possibly can, the only thing you should worry about at this stage is bleeding and even that can be nothing to worry about. I really do understand how you feel and remember being nervous every time I went to the loo. In the end if something is going to happen it will, worrying won't change anything. Not long until your scan! Stay positive. Take care x


----------



## rottpaw

MrsJ08 said:


> Rottpaw - try not to worry symptoms really do come and go. Relax if you possibly can, the only thing you should worry about at this stage is bleeding and even that can be nothing to worry about. I really do understand how you feel and remember being nervous every time I went to the loo. In the end if something is going to happen it will, worrying won't change anything. Not long until your scan! Stay positive. Take care x


Thanks Mrs. J! I am definitely trying to take that advice. I'm having to catch up on work today from being out the last couple days so am just trying to work on eating well, relaxing and drinking lots of water. So far, so good! 

hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm off for the results of my day 18 blood test, not feeling too hopeful. DH is out tonight so if its bad news I'll come and cry to you guys!


----------



## rottpaw

Hugs and prayers, Twinkle! We are thinking of you!


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies! good news, my numbers went up to 900 in 72 hours!!!! Although they are still low, my doc says i can be cautiously optimistic that they will rise again. I have to take another test on Monday, so everyone FX that they will rise to more "normal levels"!!

Goodluck Twinkle babes, ive got all my body parts crossed for you hun!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

vickyd said:


> Hello ladies! good news, my numbers went up to 900 in 72 hours!!!! Although they are still low, my doc says i can be cautiously optimistic that they will rise again. I have to take another test on Monday, so everyone FX that they will rise to more "normal levels"!!
> 
> Goodluck Twinkle babes, ive got all my body parts crossed for you hun!!!!

YAYYYYY!! Hugs and prayers for you!! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyone,
I have just started reading this thread and thought I should introduce myself. I am turning 37 on Sunday and been TTC on off for almost 2 years. From being very hopeful one day to feeling absolutely the end of the world the next, it has been a very emotional time. It is good to read about your experiences, thanx for sharing


----------



## elaineindc

Hi everyone, I am brand new to this forum (and TTC actually). I lost one fallopian tube to an ectopic when I was 21 -- 15 years ago (!>?! I feel old) and we've recently decided to actively try for a baby. I'm trying to think positive thoughts and not focus on my age/lack of fallopian tube etc -- though left to my own devices and OCD behaviour when it comes to symptom spotting, I thought I could do with some moral support and being around other women in the same boat!


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Hello ladies! good news, my numbers went up to 900 in 72 hours!!!! Although they are still low, my doc says i can be cautiously optimistic that they will rise again. I have to take another test on Monday, so everyone FX that they will rise to more "normal levels"!!
> 
> Goodluck Twinkle babes, ive got all my body parts crossed for you hun!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elaineindc

I've been reading everyone's posts today -- many congratulations Vicky!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Elaine and Skye, welcome!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks gals for your wishes and all the PMA youve sent my way!!!
Im trying to be positive, its hard because frankly ive been through two very difficult losses in 2009 that haunt me to this day. I cannot let myself get too excited cause i dont know how much strength i have left to be honest.
Until i hold a baby in my arms i am TTC 35+

Welcome Elaine and Skye!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Elaine and Skye! It makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone, too. And Twinkle, you know you can always count on us. Hoping for the best for you. And Vicky, I know EXACTLY what you mean about not getting too excited. DH took our second loss very hard because he had been certain everything would be fine, whereas I had been absolutely unable to get excited about it because I was so scared.... I don't think any of us will feel comfortable until we're safely holding our LO, not just watching it on a computer screen....


----------



## vickyd

Auntie, my DH also was convinced last time that everything was gonna be ok....So much so that at my 8 week scan he arranged for a meeting with a client even though i told him that i needed him with me cause i knew there was something wrong!!! He arrived after the scan when i was in docs office having a meltdown and where i then proceeded to yell at him and almost punched him in the face.... This time around he has yet to whisper the "everything will go right this time" line!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Vicky - sending lots of hugs & tonnes of luck for this time!! 
I'm a bit confused today - went for my blood test results yesterday and the dr said it showed I was in the follicular phase - this test was taken on day 19 & the other one which was taken on day 22 (day 18 & 22 were a sunday & a bank holiday!) and showed I was in the luteal phase. So the dr has said he thinks I am ovulating as they are different, however he wants me to go for another test on day 21 just to check. So I'm really confused - why is he checking for ovulation on day 21 - surely if I'm ovulating at that point in a 28/30 day cycle its too late?? Any thoughts anyone? 
I've also just had a text from my Mum asking if we'd thought about the fact that DH is really hot all the time & maybe we should consider putting icepacks on his bits to get his swimmers going a bit! Ouch!


----------



## caroleb73

vickyd said:


> Hello ladies! good news, my numbers went up to 900 in 72 hours!!!! Although they are still low, my doc says i can be cautiously optimistic that they will rise again. I have to take another test on Monday, so everyone FX that they will rise to more "normal levels"!!
> 
> Goodluck Twinkle babes, ive got all my body parts crossed for you hun!!!!

Vicky I am overjoyed at your great news, I will be sending loads of positive energy your way all weekend and will be hoping and praying that your numbers are perfect on Monday. 

Welcome to the our new ladies, great to have you with us. You will find all the support you need in this thread. It really helps me keep my spirits up when I am feeling low.

Well I am off to the docs tomorrow for my 3 day blood tests and then start Letrozole so I am hoping that this will do the trick for me and DH. More monitoring and another TWW arrgh it never ends for us ladies but it will all be worth it in the end.

Take care and hope you all have a wonderful weekend :hugs:


----------



## Tessa

Just saw this and thought I'd pop in to say Hi :wave:
TBH, I've not read all 17 pages *yet*... but I will

I'm 37 (in Aug) & DH just turned 42. We've been TTC for 7cycles now 
(11 if you include NTNP) with two prior losses. Went to the Dr. on
cycle 4 and was told to come back after 6 cycles. So, we go back next month 
by which time we will be on our 8th cycle. DH is going for a SA here soon,
hoping to be a little ahead of the game by the time that appt. rolls around! 
Just hoping that she wont be so passive about the situation this time.
Any suggestion on what to expect or things I should insist on?

::: Dust to All :::


----------



## truly_blessed

Hello everyone, I've been around for a while in various forums but thought I'd introduce myself here.

My name is Tracey, TTC our first and I turned 40 in Dec. Got a surpise BFP in Sept 09 but at the 12 week scan ( 2 weeks before my 40th birthday, timing eh!) there was only the sac and MMC was suspected. I was told the sac was only measuring about 5 weeks so I knew straight away that it was definately not right (although at the time I had no idea what an MMC was!) That was a friday afternoon and I was due to fly to USA 9 days later for my birthday celebrations. The EPU wanted me to return days later for another scan but that would mean I could pontentially end up miscarrying on holiday. After an agonising weekend I went back to the EPU on Monday for another scan and they managed to get me in that afternoon for a D&C. It took until mid Jan to finally get back to normal and then I was only 3 months of qualifying for SMP so we started TTC again in April ..... and nothing so far. I went to CD31 last cycle which has never happened before so I was hopeful for a whole day, but then AF showed her face. Still onwards and upwards.

It's lovely to have a group of people to relate to and share stories, hopefully we will all have good news real soon. xx


----------



## caroleb73

Welcome Tessa & Tracey good to have you with us.

So sorry for both of your losses and really hoping that things go your way very soon :hugs:

Well today I went and had my day 3 bloods done and just waiting for the results now, they should come tomorrow morning so just hoping and praying that they come back with good news. This is the last of the tests and so far all have come back fine. 

I also started taking 5mg of Letrozole daily from today for the next 5 days to help me along. Hopefully I will be lucky and escape any side effects.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend and hope to catch up on your news later.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Carole FX the results are great hun!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning All

I just got my results back and they are all really good, my FSH was 6.1 so I can stop panicking now. I was convinced that there was something wrong as my periods had become so very light and short. And in fact my period has improved loads this month so I am hopeful that I will get there.

I am so happy and now just need to finish the letrozole and go back for my next scan on Saturday before ovulation. 

Rottpaw has the morning sickness managed to stay at bay? Hope so as I can't imagine how wiped out you must have been feeling.

Vicky hope you are well and not too anxious about your bloods tomorrow, everything seems to be going in the right direction for you and I will be praying that it continues this way. 

I wish you all a lovely Sunday, enjoy the last day of your weekend :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Great new Carole!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now you have to arm yourself with tons of positive energy and make that baby!!!!!!!

I had an ok weekend, trying not to stress too much....Its hard cause since ive been pregnant twice, and this time around i dont really feel pregnant GRRR!!! Im thinking the worse and not getting my hopes up! Just have to get through today and tomorrow till 5 pm...Its gonna be a torturous wait!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

vickyd said:


> Great new Carole!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now you have to arm yourself with tons of positive energy and make that baby!!!!!!!
> 
> I had an ok weekend, trying not to stress too much....Its hard cause since ive been pregnant twice, and this time around i dont really feel pregnant GRRR!!! Im thinking the worse and not getting my hopes up! Just have to get through today and tomorrow till 5 pm...Its gonna be a torturous wait!!!!

Oh man 5pm appointment that is tough. I know it is going to be so hard for you and you won't relax until you get your results but I have everything crossed for you. Don't think the worst as not having any signs yet is not a bad thing every pregnancy is different, my sister in law has 4 kids and had symptoms at different stages with each one of them and didn't get sickness with my last nephew at all. Blessed I know.

We are all rooting for you and I really hope that you get super results tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Im thinking of taking my dad with me, hes my good luck charm!!!!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Vicky that's a great idea, if I was at home then I would definitely be going to the docs with my Mum she brings me luck and also keeps me sane. Sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Caroleb, that's great news! Sometimes I think we need results like that to convince our mind that we are fertile. After that, it sometimes seems to be easier to get pregnant. I hope that for you!

Vicky, bring your Dad. Nothing wrong with bringing a good luck charm. I can't wait until 5pm your time! Luckily for me it will only be 7am on Monday when you get your results. I don't have to wait as long as you for your results! I hope the numbers have skyrocketed!!!

Is anyone here testing soon? Would love to see some 35+ BFP's!!


----------



## rottpaw

caroleb73 said:


> Morning All
> 
> I just got my results back and they are all really good, my FSH was 6.1 so I can stop panicking now. I was convinced that there was something wrong as my periods had become so very light and short. And in fact my period has improved loads this month so I am hopeful that I will get there.
> 
> I am so happy and now just need to finish the letrozole and go back for my next scan on Saturday before ovulation.
> 
> Rottpaw has the morning sickness managed to stay at bay? Hope so as I can't imagine how wiped out you must have been feeling.
> 
> Vicky hope you are well and not too anxious about your bloods tomorrow, everything seems to be going in the right direction for you and I will be praying that it continues this way.
> 
> I wish you all a lovely Sunday, enjoy the last day of your weekend :hugs:

Morning all, and Carole that is GREAT news on your numbers! My FSH was 11.5 (borderline high), so you are definitely in good shape there! I am praying the letrozole works perfectly for you! 

Thanks for asking about me :hugs: - the MS is at least manageable for now. I still wake up nightly and have to sit up a few minutes drinking ginger ale to calm my tummy, but have found that taking my vitamin later in the evenng seems to help. Am hoping that will get me through the next few weeks so that, at least if I have to interrupt work for any amount of time due to MS maybe I can keep it to the last few weeks of first tri. Here's hoping, anyway! 

I am keeping you all in my prayers for that BFP very soon! 

And Vicky, please let us know as soon as you get those results! I know it is hard not to worry. Even though my numbers have been good so far, I am still worrying about next Tuesday's test and then I'm sure I'll worry till my scan. I'm a born worrier, so I totally understand anxiety, but try not to stress! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies!


----------



## twinkle1975

Still confused & now the witch is here


----------



## caroleb73

heart tree said:


> Caroleb, that's great news! Sometimes I think we need results like that to convince our mind that we are fertile. After that, it sometimes seems to be easier to get pregnant. I hope that for you!
> 
> Vicky, bring your Dad. Nothing wrong with bringing a good luck charm. I can't wait until 5pm your time! Luckily for me it will only be 7am on Monday when you get your results. I don't have to wait as long as you for your results! I hope the numbers have skyrocketed!!!
> 
> Is anyone here testing soon? Would love to see some 35+ BFP's!!

Thanks Heart Tree I am staying positive and thinking that it has to be my turn soon. I now know that I am fertile so I just need my body to remember this too.

So how is your pregnancy going so far?


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> Vicky - sending lots of hugs & tonnes of luck for this time!!
> I'm a bit confused today - went for my blood test results yesterday and the dr said it showed I was in the follicular phase - this test was taken on day 19 & the other one which was taken on day 22 (day 18 & 22 were a sunday & a bank holiday!) and showed I was in the luteal phase. So the dr has said he thinks I am ovulating as they are different, however he wants me to go for another test on day 21 just to check. So I'm really confused - why is he checking for ovulation on day 21 - surely if I'm ovulating at that point in a 28/30 day cycle its too late?? Any thoughts anyone?
> I've also just had a text from my Mum asking if we'd thought about the fact that DH is really hot all the time & maybe we should consider putting icepacks on his bits to get his swimmers going a bit! Ouch!

Hey Twinkle I am sorry I cannot offer any advice really on your cycle as I too am a little confused, I would have thought that you would O before CD21 if your cycles are only 30 days max but then who knows our bodies are all different and I guess your doc is trying to understand how yours works well enough to be able to help. Hang in there and I am sure you will get some answers soon. 

Regarding the ice suggestion this did make me smile as I know a friend of mine here made her husband do this as he is often outside on site in the heat which is searing right now. She reckons that it didn't help as she is still TTC and I did feel for the guy :haha:

I see from your signature that you are about to go on honeymoon!! Enjoy the break with DH and make the most of escaping the daily grind as I know how much all of this can get to you:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Carol - glad things are looking good for you and thanks for your positive wishes. Really loking forward to some time away next week & at least having AF this week means she won't be here to mess up my honeymoon next week!


----------



## vickyd

Ok guys results in..... 4824!!!! My Thursday results were 900, so they slightly more than doubled every 48 hours!!!! Im waiting for a call back from doc to see what he thinks, but i thinks its good no????


----------



## caroleb73

Vicky your results look great honey, I am so pleased for you :happydance:

This has been such a great month for this thread lots of positive news for so many:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks babe!!! Im still on eggshells until doc calls me back eeekk!!!! I dont wanna get carried away until he tells me its ok!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey I can totally understand that, I am sure they will put your mind at ease soon :hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

congrtas vicky!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys!!! Hopefully all will go well this time (im begging!!!)...


----------



## rottpaw

vickyd said:


> Ok guys results in..... 4824!!!! My Thursday results were 900, so they slightly more than doubled every 48 hours!!!! Im waiting for a call back from doc to see what he thinks, but i thinks its good no????

Sounds perfect to me! As far as I understand it, these are GREAT numbers! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Doc was pleased, so for now at least so am I!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

YAY I am so happy for you Vicky :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynnb

vickyd said:


> Doc was pleased, so for now at least so am I!!!!

Great news :yipee:

Congratulations


----------



## twinkle1975

:happydance: Really pleased for you Vicky!! Keep us updated!

I'm miffed with DH's GP - he went back this morning as my GP told me he should have had 2 tests as part of a standard semen analysis. His GP said if urology clinic wants him to have another one they'll send him for one when he goes to see them but that isn't until the end of August - which means that we could be wasting another cycle, grrr!

Hope the rest of you ladies are all ok & had a good weekend!


----------



## vickyd

Twinkle its fustrating when they make you wait for tests i know!! However, i think you should carry on trying like you didnt have this info, you never know what might happen...


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Vicky - yeah that's how I was thinking but DH went all funny last month when he got the test results and said it wasn't worth BDing at the right time. I'm hoping the talk we had about it only taking one sperm to make it through will have made a difference but I don't know!


----------



## vickyd

Men are very sensitive to issues concerning their sperm. Ive seen very negative reactions from several friends when this topic was raised by their doctors. Its like they feel that they are inadequate. They dont have our strength!!!!
I think you should not even tell him when you are ovulating but rather come up with seduction techniques that he will have no choice but to surrender to!!! We as women have to be one step ahead at all times!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Caroleb, that's great news! Sometimes I think we need results like that to convince our mind that we are fertile. After that, it sometimes seems to be easier to get pregnant. I hope that for you!
> 
> Vicky, bring your Dad. Nothing wrong with bringing a good luck charm. I can't wait until 5pm your time! Luckily for me it will only be 7am on Monday when you get your results. I don't have to wait as long as you for your results! I hope the numbers have skyrocketed!!!
> 
> Is anyone here testing soon? Would love to see some 35+ BFP's!!

Somewhere between the 20th and 24th I'll be testing. I'm told that the "trigger shot" of HCG causes HPT's to read positive. So they need a blood test for assurance. I had the trigger shot and then they gave me another HCG shot 10 days later to BOOST the progesterone to keep a pregnancy. So I'm loaded on hormones. :wacko::cry::haha::growlmad::haha: 

We're moving this Thursday and we hired movers just in case. I don't want to give reason to lose if I do get a :bfp: I'm REALLY excited though. 

Our new place looks so nice and we'll FINALLY get settled, leave the old chapter and start a whole new one. I have to say it's bitter-sweet. I remember having labor in our bedroom here and we're closer to our sons grave. But it's time to move forward and our son's spirit is in Heaven so holding on to his resting place isn't healthy. Though we will visit from time to time.


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel - I hope you'll be really happy in your new home and you find peace and happiness and get a bfp very soon!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all having a great day.

Mommys Angel - good luck on the move and wise move on hiring people to take care of it all. I am sure you will be very happy in your new home as you say it is new beginnings for you.

Twinkle, you must be super excited now for your honeymoon. Where are you heading off to?

It looks like I am stuck here for the summer as my colleague is off on maternity leave so I have to cover her job for the next 3 months so work aren't too keen on me having time off until October!! Totally sucks as it is sooo hot here now, today I popped out at lunchtime and the temp was 49 degrees !!!!! Feel like I am melting :haha: Also really wanted to hang out with my little sister back home when she is on school holidays (she is nearly 15 and so much fun). Miss her and my Mum so much.

Well so far I am impressed with the Letrozole, I have had no side effects at all which surprised me. I was ready for headaches or something nasty but I am so not complaining. Really hoping that this is the wonder drug for me and DH.

Take care all and hope to catch up with you later :hugs:


----------



## susantbay

Hello, I am 39 and pregnant after receiving 8 months of fertility treatment, including 3 IUI cycles. It's been quite a ride, lol. I am 8 weeks pregnant. My fertility specialist said the other day, "At your age, at 39, they might want to do an amnio..". I'm like, "39 is NOT OLD!". LOL


----------



## vickyd

Welcome Susan!
Im not surprised they suggested an amnio, in Greece its standard protocol 35 and above.... Obviously you can refuse but they get really fussy over here about it!

Carole 49 degrees sucks majorly!!! Its 39 here at the mo and i cant get any work done (our AC sucks). They say on Thursday it will reach 42 and im not looking forward to it at all!!!


----------



## susantbay

Thanks Vickyd. I have no problem with getting an amnio; I want everything to be safe. However, it twists me out of shape when the doctor says, "At your age...". LOL


----------



## caroleb73

Welcome Susan and congrats on the BFP. So reassuring to have more ladies with us who have achieved BFP.

I am so with you on the docs comments regarding age, I have just changed clinics here as my last doc constantly brought up the age thing in a negative way and made me feel down and less positive. My new clinic are great and tell me that 37 is nothing to worry about and how they have patients who are in their early 40's achieving successful pregnancy. What a difference.

Wishing you a safe and happy pregnancy ahead of you:hugs:

Vicky I feel for you at least here our AC is great, often it is too cold in the office and I have to put a wrap on. It is just getting around like the short journey from the car to the shopping mall etc that is a killer as you get so hot and sweaty in a few minutes and practically live inside for months.


----------



## twinkle1975

Carol & Vicky I feel for you so much - its 19 degrees here at the mo - I'll blow some of our cool air your way!
We're going to Lindisfarne (in the North East of England for people not familiar with it) - really looking forward to it - neither of us are hot weather people - we've booked a 5 star cottage overlooking the sea and in the area there are lovely beaches, castles, beautiful gardens and a gaint treehouse - what more could we want?!!


----------



## lynnb

twinkle1975 said:


> Carol & Vicky I feel for you so much - its 19 degrees here at the mo - I'll blow some of our cool air your way!
> We're going to Lindisfarne (in the North East of England for people not familiar with it) - really looking forward to it - neither of us are hot weather people - we've booked a 5 star cottage overlooking the sea and in the area there are lovely beaches, castles, beautiful gardens and a gaint treehouse - what more could we want?!!

A bed!!:winkwink:



susantbay said:


> Hello, I am 39 and pregnant after receiving 8 months of fertility treatment, including 3 IUI cycles. It's been quite a ride, lol. I am 8 weeks pregnant. My fertility specialist said the other day, "At your age, at 39, they might want to do an amnio..". I'm like, "39 is NOT OLD!". LOL

:hi: Congratulations Susan on your :bfp: & 39 isn't old, you haven't even reached middle age yet


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You all MUST be on Celcius because it's 84 degree's here and while it's not as hot as it's been here in Central NY (it's been in the high 90's lately) I'm assuming it would be much warmer in your climates. We're in Fahrenheit here.

I laugh because it's kind of odd that we're on different measurements with the rest of the world. I wonder who came up with that idea here in America?? lol Maybe it was just too obvious to keep measurements the same with the rest of the world.:wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Hello ladies. Looks like I'll be joining you again soon. It has been an impossibly long and draining day. I have nothing good to share with you at all. There is a sac measuring 5+1, no yolk, no heartbeat and lots of "debris" in my uterus, which they think is blood. I'm 6+4 today. I basically had to make a decision to terminate the pregnancy on Friday in the operating room, wait until Monday and do it wide awake in my doctor's office or wait it out with the chance of having a miscarriage on the airplane that I'm taking on Tuesday night for my vacation. If it didn't happen on the plane, there would be a chance it would happen on my vacation, the beach perhaps. Lovely choices. Since I've had this procedure both awake and asleep, I opted to be asleep. Being awake for it was the most traumatic experience of my life. Plus that would mean doing it on Monday and then taking a plane on Tuesday. So, I go in this Friday to become un-pregnant. :cry:

My doctor was willing to wait to do another scan in a week but she said it really didn't look good. If I didn't have this vacation, I probably would wait it out another week. But honestly, my gut tells me this one isn't mine to keep, so why wait? Plus, the sooner I get this done, the sooner I will get the bleeding over with. I can't go into the ocean while I'm bleeding. I went to Hawaii 4 days after my first loss and couldn't go in the ocean at all. This time I'm going to Cape Cod and all we do is sit on the beach. I'm hoping I'll stop bleeding for part of the trip.

I'm exhausted and empty. Not much more to say. My 5 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow. Might have some wine.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Heart Tree, I'm So sorry :hugs: My heart breaks for you and the dream of this pregnancy. I haven't any words that would be good enough for all you've been through to this point, but I pray for strength through the "Valley" and healing for your mind and spirit as you once again grieve this loss. Know that your being prayed for and am here for you my dear friend :hug:

Rebekah


----------



## heart tree

Thank you Rebekah from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## rottpaw

Heart Tree, I am so very, very sorry. What a devastating unfolding of events, and you are right - you had no good choices at all and some truly horrific ones to have to make. I am without better words to help you, but please know you'll have our prayers, this week and beyond. Please take care and update us when you feel up to it. Hugs, hugs, hugs!


----------



## heart tree

Thank you Rottpaw. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. I've unsubscribed from the March Mummies thread and won't be going back there. I was quite brief on that thread about what happened. If they ask, feel free to answer or tell them to PM me.


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> Thank you Rottpaw. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. I've unsubscribed from the March Mummies thread and won't be going back there. I was quite brief on that thread about what happened. If they ask, feel free to answer or tell them to PM me.

Of course - and thank you so much for the well wishes. I will be praying for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- my heart is breaking for you :cry: :cry:


----------



## HappyAuntie

oh Heart, I am so sorry... I wish I had something profound to say, but know that we are all grieving with you.

:hug:


----------



## caroleb73

Heart Tree there really are no words that can express my sorrow at hearing your news, my heart goes out to you and your DH right now and you will be in my thoughts constantly during such a difficult time.

Sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## lynnb

Heart tree, so very sorry to hear such sad news, I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh Heart Tree, I'm so very sorry for you what a terrible decision to have to make. I think you definitely did the right thing. I know it's going to be incredibly hard for you but try to enjoy your holiday and if you can't do that get some rest. Like you said the sooner your cycle is back on track the sooner you can try again. Sending you lots of :hugs: and positive vibes. Once again I'm so very sorry xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

so sorry Heart Tree, that's devastating. I can totally understand the position you were in re deciding what to do quickly. 

I too was due to go on vacation (and a pretty big and expensive one at that) 12 days after I discovered the scan showed just a sac. It was a little easier for me in some respects, in that this was my 12 week scan so I knew no growth in 7 weeks just wasn't right. I had the op and flew 9 days later, however I still had bleeds throughout the vacation but at least I managed to get away. Now I look back at it, the timing was quite good and it was just what we needed to at least start the recovery process. My heart goes out to you x


----------



## truly_blessed

congratulations SusanTbay, 39 is no way old these day, silly Gp, what do they know anyway.


----------



## twinkle1975

Dearest Heart Tree, I'm so sorry you've had to go through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I wish I had the words to make it better. All my love :hugs2:


----------



## becci1972

just wanted to say hi. 

I'm 38 and joined today.

I have a 16 year old daughter from a previous marriage, 5 years ago my new hubby and I started ttc, 3 years ago we found out that he has a genetic condition which means his body does not produce sperm at all. It was a massive shock and we have struggled to come to terms with it. We thought things might never happen, due to debt problems we aren't in a position to go to a private clinic and because of me already having a child, even though she isn't my husbands) our PCT won't cover us for NHS fertitlity treatment. 

I confided in a really good friend just for someone to talk to and just before our wedding last year her and her husband totally out of the blue, made us an amazing offer of help by sperm donation. they have 2 children of their own and he has 2 from a previous marriage, and feel their family is complete.

whilst there might be pitfalls along the way weve all talked at length about any possible issues and feel comfortable giving it a try, so next month is our first try. it all seems slightly weird but so exciting. ordered syringes and specimen cups today and started taking folic acid on monday.

I do keep asking myself if this is actually happening after all this time. I'm trying to keep my feet on the floor and not get too carried away, there could be a long way to go, so fingers crossed ...

good luck to you all hope we all get what we want.


Becci


----------



## patboy

Heart tree I am so sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------



## pluto

Heart tree, I am soo sorry to hear of your troubles. I can't imagine what you must be going through but we will all be thinking of you....


----------



## maxxiandniko

Heart - I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. Life makes no sense sometimes. Stay strong.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just checking in with everyone. We're moving tomorrow. There was a glitch with cable and internet and we'll not have either for a week or so. By then I should have some labs to see what happens. I'm terribly nervous and just keeping distant from the "could be's" I'd rather just wait and see what happens.

So, I'll be offline for a bit, but will be thinking of you all. Hoping and praying for healing, good news in all our futures and a Happy ending for all.


----------



## skye2010

Heart Treee I'm sorry to hear what you had to go through. Lot's and lot's of hugs 4u


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel - hope the move goes well, we'll miss you - hurry back soon! We'll be thinking of you too - praying for good results for you xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Just checking in with everyone. We're moving tomorrow. There was a glitch with cable and internet and we'll not have either for a week or so. By then I should have some labs to see what happens. I'm terribly nervous and just keeping distant from the "could be's" I'd rather just wait and see what happens.
> 
> So, I'll be offline for a bit, but will be thinking of you all. Hoping and praying for healing, good news in all our futures and a Happy ending for all.

Good luck with the move, and we'll be waiting with bated breath to hear from you again!


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies!! Hope all of you are raedy for a great weekeend! i decided to take the day off work, I had such a stressful last 10 days that i feel totally drained emotionally and just couldnt deal with work.... Im trying to stay positive till my scan on 23/07 but all i think about all day is going in and getting another mmc diagnosis....
Im going to the beach house tonight and plan on spending the whole weekend sprawled on a sunbed!!!! Hopefully the sun will work it's miracle on my negativity!!!


----------



## skye2010

Hi ladies,
Has anyone heard of Dr Sami David? I trailed across his name in one of these forums and he claims that he does a thorough detective work on unexplained fertility issues. His web site is very convincing however I live in London and I wonder if anyone has an idea of a good similar doctor in the UK. I am just not convinced about the NHS tests are that thorough. It feels like I am going to end up with IVF or IUI cause it is much more lucrative for the docs that way.


----------



## maxxiandniko

vickyd said:


> Hello ladies!! Hope all of you are raedy for a great weekeend! i decided to take the day off work, I had such a stressful last 10 days that i feel totally drained emotionally and just couldnt deal with work.... Im trying to stay positive till my scan on 23/07 but all i think about all day is going in and getting another mmc diagnosis....
> Im going to the beach house tonight and plan on spending the whole weekend sprawled on a sunbed!!!! Hopefully the sun will work it's miracle on my negativity!!!

I bet you'll be fine!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hello All,

I hope you are all enjoying your weekend and relaxing after the hectic week at work.

Vicky the beach house sounds like the perfect place to chill and do nothing. I am sure it will do the trick for you releasing all your stress that you have been through lately. Wishing you the best for your scan this week, I will be thinking of you.

Mommys Angel - really hope the move goes well for you and not too crazy. My hubby and I have a saying that there is mens work and womens work and I definitely think the moving thing is mens work. You are the manager who instructs the guys where to put everything and how things should be :flower:

Well I have had a busy weekend Thursday was the 2 year anniversary of meeting my DH and went out for a romatic meal to the place he took me on our first date, yesterday was brunch for a friends birthday and then today went back to the docs for a scan. Doc was very happy with my eggs can see a very healthy and large egg ready to pop out and he was extremely happy with my lining which was nearly 11mm. So funny he gave me a pic of the scan as he knows that I had been worried about my lining. Most ladies get a pic of their baby and I came home grinning from ear to ear about my pic of my lining. I am sure my DH thinks I am crazy:haha:

Well it is looking like I will O tomorrow or early Monday so will have to keep riding the wave of romance from our anniversary and hope that this is our month. I am feeling very positive so will just have to keep this mind set going in the TWW.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies and hope to catch up with all your news very soon :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

hands crossed for u carole b


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies hope you all had a good weekend and the start of your week is going well.

Vicky hope you topped up that tan successfully at the weekend and are not too stressed about the docs this week. I will be thinking of you and can't wait to hear the result.

I am sure that I O on Sunday as I had strong pains in my left side like I had never had before. The left ovary was due to release the egg this month. Weird as I have never felt this before but I am guessing that it is because I am now on all the meds that it makes everything stronger. I did a OPK yesterday and it was still positive so DH and I plan on BD daily till Thursday just to make sure we increase our chances.

So I am now officially in the TWW and determined to not go too crazy this time. Famous last words I know but I am due to go to Lebanon next Tuesday for 5 days to celebrate a friends 30th so hopefully that will help. Due to test 2 days after I get back.

Well hope to catch up on all your news soon.

Take care and sending big :hugs: your way.


----------



## caroleb73

:hugs:


skye2010 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone heard of Dr Sami David? I trailed across his name in one of these forums and he claims that he does a thorough detective work on unexplained fertility issues. His web site is very convincing however I live in London and I wonder if anyone has an idea of a good similar doctor in the UK. I am just not convinced about the NHS tests are that thorough. It feels like I am going to end up with IVF or IUI cause it is much more lucrative for the docs that way.

Hi Skye I am originally from the UK although now based in the Middle East. From what my friends tell me The Lister Hospital in London is really good and leading edge but it is pricey as with most things in London. Also their is a smaller clinic called Viveka again in London that Gabby Logan went to to have her treatment which resulted in twins. I know that the NHS can take forever to get simple tests done which only stresses you out even more. I think if you can afford it get the tests done privately then take it from there.

Good luck and hope you get some answers and a BFP soon:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> So I am now officially in the TWW and determined to not go too crazy this time. Famous last words I know but I am due to go to Lebanon next Tuesday for 5 days to celebrate a friends 30th so hopefully that will help. Due to test 2 days after I get back.

Hey Carole - I'm in the tww now, too - when do you test? I'm scheduled to test on July 30... and like you, trying not to go too crazy... :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Carole fingers crossed this is your month hun!!!!!!
Going away will help take your mind off the dreaded tww....
I had an ok time at the beach, managed to get in a few rays so defiantely one step closer to the tan i so covet!!!!! Thursday is the big day.......Shitting my pants lol!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, I hope it is okay if I still stop by here and say hi!! :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Carole, I'm so excited to see how your letrozole try goes. Sounds like the meds themselves went down with few side effects, and you're definitely ovulating, so I am keeping everything crossed that this is your month!! The trip to Lebanon sounds fabulous. I'm so jealous! Hubby and I were just talking about how we probably won't travel much again till after our little munchkin arrives safely. But till then I can enjoy hearing about my friends' travels! 

Vicky - if I'm understanding right, you're pregnant, yes? Just still checking the HCG to be sure? I am so happy for you! I know it is so stressful waiting for those numbers. I was really worried each time, but yours sound like they're climbing nicely! Hugs and best wishes this one sticks!!

HappyAuntie - try not to go crazy in that TWW. FX'd that you're in this month! I know it's so stressful. We tried for 18 months and 18 TWW's just about did me in. 

Mommy's - good luck with your move and I can't wait to hear how your IUI results go!! 

Meanwhile, I had my 6 week scan today and so far, so good! We saw the heartbeat and the baby is measuring exactly 6w 1 day, so my ticker's only slightly off. I get to go back (YAY! I love my doctor) in another 2-3 weeks for a follow up, and should be able to see more then. They put me on a progesterone supplement after last week's HCG and progesterone check (at 5 weeks). This week, after a week of supps, it's climbed nicely so everything looks good now (progesterone at 23 instead of 13, where it had dipped).

So, just sending you all lots of :dust: and love! I think about you girls every day as this board is so close to my heart. Hugs to each of you and everyone have a great week!


----------



## HappyAuntie

congrats on seeing the heartbeat!!! that's great news. :happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning All

Happy Auntie I am due to test on the 3rd of August and so glad I have someone to share the madness of the TWW. Fingers crossed that this is our month.

Vicky good to hear you had a lovely weekend and I can't imagine how nervous you must be feeling for Thursday but all I can say is hang in there and I am sure you will be getting the all clear tomorrow:hugs:

Rottpaw it is so good to hear from you again and to know that all is going well for you and your little bean. Thank you for your kind words, I am sure that I will get the BFP soon. Just feel like I am now in safe hands and so much more relaxed it is untrue.

Wishing all a great day today and hope to catch up with your news later :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Rottpaw great news with the scan babes!!!!
Yes youre right i am pregnant but at the mo im in a state of denial until i at least hear a heartbeat on Thursday! Loosing two babies sort of grounds you and doesnt allow for much celebration in the beginning unfortunately!

Carole let us know how Lebabon is, i might be travelling there for buisness in September. Ive always wanted to go but unfortunately during my last buisness trip to israel they stamped my passport so until my new passport is issued at the end of the month im not allowed to travel to much of the middle east from my company as they are afraid they will hassle me and possible send me back :(((


----------



## skye2010

Thank you Carole, one other friend of ours mentioned the same clinic so I am going to check it out and see. :) Your travel seems very interesting. It is not a travellers first choice destination so I don't know much about how it is there? Pls update about Lebanon. Also babies seem to like holidays and celebrations so fingers crossed yours will be peeping through the clouds soon and and come down to you :)))) 
Great news Rottpaw with the heart beat hopefully both Vicky D and your baby's heart beats would turn into real pitter patter.
Seems like a positive and hopeful week this week so good luck everyone.


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> Thank you Carole, one other friend of ours mentioned the same clinic so I am going to check it out and see. :) Your travel seems very interesting. It is not a travellers first choice destination so I don't know much about how it is there? Pls update about Lebanon. Also babies seem to like holidays and celebrations so fingers crossed yours will be peeping through the clouds soon and and come down to you :))))
> Great news Rottpaw with the heart beat hopefully both Vicky D and your baby's heart beats would turn into real pitter patter.
> Seems like a positive and hopeful week this week so good luck everyone.

Hi Skye

I know before I moved to Bahrain I never would have thought of going to Lebanon/Beirut for the weekend as when I lived in the UK it was always portrayed as war torn and unstable. I have now lived in Bahrain for 3 years and it really is a hot spot for people to travel to for the weekend from this region. Apparently it has some of the best night life and entertainment in the region. It will be my first time but so many of my friends have been and loved it. Will have to update you when I get back but it will be lovely to escape work for a few days and go somewhere a little cooler than here right now. 

Hope you get to have all your tests done soon, at least once you have some more information you can then go back to the NHS for the next steps if needed. 

Wishing you loads of luck :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

vickyd said:


> Rottpaw great news with the scan babes!!!!
> Yes youre right i am pregnant but at the mo im in a state of denial until i at least hear a heartbeat on Thursday! Loosing two babies sort of grounds you and doesnt allow for much celebration in the beginning unfortunately!
> 
> Carole let us know how Lebabon is, i might be travelling there for buisness in September. Ive always wanted to go but unfortunately during my last buisness trip to israel they stamped my passport so until my new passport is issued at the end of the month im not allowed to travel to much of the middle east from my company as they are afraid they will hassle me and possible send me back :(((

Hi Vicky I can totally understand your hesitation until you see that scan - I've been cautiously optimistic about this whole pregnancy, even though it's my first and I have no history of mc etc., just because of my age and all and because there's always some risk. It was a huge relief to hear the hb and know everything is normal so far. It makes today's (and last night's LOL) escalating morning sickness that much easier to tolerate, knowing all is well with our little one for now. Hugs and prayers to you and I'll be waiting to hear your results tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

I am absolutely intrigued by your travel to Lebanon Caroleb. Checked out some picts on trekearth and they look amazing. :))) MB your baby will be interested too :)))))) Have great fun.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!! I'm Baaaaaaaaaaaack.:happydance:

Well, AF arrived here Sunday night. So no :bfp: for me. The doctor decided to put me on 150mg of Clomid as I O'd at CD 19 and thinks raising Clomid this round could help. I have only two more days left of Clomid and thus far Monday, Wed. Friday and the following Monday is reserved for early morning sonograms to check follies. This could go on until CD19 of course:dohh: :lol:

I'm actually at peace with it. This is the first month AF arrived on her own since preterm birth of Jackson Jeffrey last October. So I'm praying this is a good sign. Also, we've seen follies, so it's not like I'm not producing them. As much as I'm not fond of having our baby in May (my birthday and many other family members birthdays are in May), I don't really care about the month, just the beautiful outcome of a baby.

Funny story.... Many of you know we're not telling ANYONE in our family we're ttc. Still on the fence about when we will tell ppl as well. Anyways, I was going out of the OB's office after having my IUI done and who drives past our car but my aunt. :faint: :rofl: Hopefully she didn't see us, we just put the petal to the metal so to speak. 

So I'm assuming I'll be testing at the end of August, early september. Not sure if I mentioned it here, but I have a trigger shot (HCG) once the follies look big enough. Then 10 days later, I have another trigger shot of HCG for a boost. According to some other women with PCOS on another board, the Boost is with hopes to boost the progesterone level to keep the baby. Found that pretty interesting as I haven't heard of this method before. I was told not all Dr.'s do this, but my Dr. falls in the category that does. Saves me from adding the progesterone cream since with PCOS my body produces way too much estrogen. So much for eating soy products!! :rolleyes: :lol:

Hoping your all doing well and I MISSED you all terribly. I'm enjoying sharing this with you. Your my Secret ttc buddies:happydance::flower:


----------



## enrisa

Hi, can I join in? I´m almost 36 and don´t have kids.

Just to make us all feel better, a workmate is preg with her first, and she is 46!! She is trying since 41 and had a mc. She is due in October now.
Another workmate, his wife, got preg with her first at 48!! They have a healthy, lovely one year old now.
My best friend got preg with her first at 36, after 3 months ttc. Second kid at 38, after about 5 month ttc. Never had a mc. 

About myself, *my bf says he is not ready for kids *and it´s driving me nuts. *What can I do?* I feel so....powerless. :cry: Please, I need support x


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!
Just wanted to give a quick update....Had my scan, we saw and heard a heart beat!!!! The scan put me back a week, i will try not to obsess about this detail and try to enjoy this pregnancy at least till my next scan on the fifth!!!


----------



## skye2010

Another heart beat this week :))))) That is great great news Vickyd :) Enjoy the sunshine :))
And i'm loving all the late pregnancy stories cause it gives me comfort that I could do it too. Somehow all the age talk in NHS has weighed me down, but I decided to keep it positive from now on. 
My dh dragged his feet about bb making as well Enrisa and it is quite common and extremely frustrating but it can and does resolve. Unfortunately the solution is patience -annoying in its nature when you have "the body clock" concept in your head. But put that aside for the time being. You just have to tell him and explain to him how it makes you feel, why you think you should have the baby now etc patiently over and over untill he understands. One of my friends whose husband refused to have a baby at all, patiently kept on nagging at him for quite some time. When it didn't work, as a last resort, she came home with application forms for a sperm donor :))) And that did the trick. Now they have a very cute little boy who looks a carbon copy of his father and the guy loves him ;) So you see no despair cause there are always ways and means to get around a guy. She is 39 btway.
My guy was out of work and stressed about it when he wasn't willing. Had many arguements about it in vain, we had to wait untill he found a job and put his head at rest. Whatever works for you I guess.
Fingers crossed for mommy's angel. :) and good luck to us all.


----------



## vickyd

Skye your friend is Ace!!!! Coming home with an application for a donor sperm is brilliant!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

vickyd said:


> Hey girls!
> Just wanted to give a quick update....Had my scan, we saw and heard a heart beat!!!! The scan put me back a week, i will try not to obsess about this detail and try to enjoy this pregnancy at least till my next scan on the fifth!!!


Great news, Vicky!!! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

vickyd said:


> Hey girls!
> Just wanted to give a quick update....Had my scan, we saw and heard a heart beat!!!! The scan put me back a week, i will try not to obsess about this detail and try to enjoy this pregnancy at least till my next scan on the fifth!!!

YAYYYYYYY! I am so happy for you! If you saw the hb I'm guessing they are dating you at least 6 weeks? :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Anglela according to LMP i should be 7w2d, im pretty sure i ovulated late though as explained by my low hcg levels to begin with. This is my docs explanation as well. The scan put me at 6w3d...


----------



## rottpaw

YAY!! You're right there with me; we're only separated by a day! :hugs: I think my ticker is 1 day off still, but my scan Tuesday moved me one day, to 6+1 on Tuesday. 

I know you may not feel ready yet, but when you get ready, come on over to the March Mummies thread! It's a great group and tons of fun! :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Haha!!! I will never be ready for the March Mommies!!!! I think i will at one point move to the PAL forum, if i can muster the nerve....I cant even change my profile status!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Vicky!! It's hard to enjoy the process when you've had some hard experiences prior. I'm trying to enjoy the process of babymaking as hard as it can be sometimes with the hormones. :lol: I'm terrified myself about once I'm pregnant. I lost my son at 22wks gestation so in my mind, I'll be on alert until my 3rd trimester. 

The thing that scares me is the higher the dose of fertility, the higher the chance of multiples. As much as I would LOVE them, the risk of loss is much higher too. ESPECIALLY since I've given birth preterm. So like you, I'll be at odds with myself. Wanting to be joyful and jump for joy....but also not shout it out to everyone for fear of what happened with Jackson. :sigh:

What I keep hearing is that not all experiences are the same and won't happen every pregnancy. That gives me some sort of peace.

I'm excited about the lovely news and praying you'll get to a place of celebration with your joyful news and each lovely heartbeat heard. :hug:


----------



## vickyd

Mommy i too lost my first at 22 weeks so yeah will be on pins and needles till END of third trimester. I like your outlook hun, yes we should be enjoying even the ttc process not to mention being pregnant...I hoped i was pregnant with multiples tbh....If i manage to have this baby i dont think ill be going for number 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hello All

Hope you are all enjoying the start to your weekend and loads of fun plans.

Vicky I am so overjoyed for you on your scan, it must be such a relief to hear the heartbeat but I can understand you still being anxious. It is only natural to feel that way after your previous experiences. I will be thinking of you constantly and willing everything to work out fine for you this time.

Well I am now 6dpo and have made it this far without going crazy this month. DH admitted that last month I was a little crazy on the progesterone I guess it was because it gave me every BFP symptom under the sun so drove me insane wondering if it was our month. So far I am super relaxed and hopeful that the BFP is just around the corner.

Take care, enjoy your day and I hope to catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Carole good for you keeping your cool!!!! Try and put off testing for as long as possible babes... So have you stopped the progesterone or are you just better adjusted to it this month?


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Vicky

The new doctor stopped the progesterone as said that my lining was perfect and he didn't feel it was necessary. They reckon that if we are lucky enough to fertilize the egg then my womb is ready for it and it will implant just fine. DH and I BD every day for 4 days before O up to 3 days past so hoping we get lucky this month but you never know.

I think going to Lebanon will help me resist testing early, I am back 2 days before my official test date and I think those 2 days will be the hardest. I just know I am going to get there now I am in safe hands with my new docs but I just have to master the art of patience. Easier said than done I know but it is something I am working on.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I wouldn't be unhappy with multiples (even with the higher risk) because I'm afraid we'll run out of time for #2...

Carole, this is my first month on progesterone - fortunately I had read on here to expect it to cause symptoms, so I've kept my sanity so far by chalking absolutely EVERYTHING up to the progesterone: Sore bbs? Must be the progesterone. Tired? Progesterone. Cramping? Progesterone. Nausea? Just too tired, tired from the progesterone. I am at 8dpo and so far it's really been easier than I had expected. Keeping busy helps, too - I'd go on vacation too if I could - have fun!!


----------



## rottpaw

vickyd said:


> Haha!!! I will never be ready for the March Mommies!!!! I think i will at one point move to the PAL forum, if i can muster the nerve....I cant even change my profile status!!!!!

I understand! So happy for you though!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ah the progesterone. The only thing it does to me is make me NUTS. I rage with progesterone. It makes me feel like poo. Haha

As for multiples. I'd love them too, I'm just concerned about the process of carrying to term since I've had a second trimester loss. Carrying one was hard enough, carrying more than one....well, my heart would break to go through another one. We're still waiting for Jacksons stone to be put in within the next couple months. It would break my heart to do it again.


----------



## caroleb73

Happy Auntie I sympathise with the progesterone symptoms as I had all of those last cycle and it was rubbish. They are so like pregnancy symptoms which is cruel. My DH reckons I was kind of crazy on it.

Well I have made it through the first half of the TWW and I know that the final half is going to be tough. DH has beem impressed with how relaxed I have been but I have a feeling that will start to change in the coming days as I get closer to my test date or AF. Promised myself that I would not test until the day AF is due.

Who ever thought that getting pregnant would be so difficult and stressful :wacko:


----------



## caroleb73

OK so I admit it that I am now going slightly crazy on this TWW, I am now 8dpo and not 1 single sign at all. I know that it is still early but TTC has made me so damn impatient. So good that I am going away tomorrow morning and will be busy with my friends otherwise I think I might crack and test early.

Step sister who is 7.5 months pregnant called me last night and told me to relax and it will happen. I could hear my Mum in the background telling her that this was the worst thing to say to me hehehe. I tried to explain that if relaxing had anything to do with concieveing then I would have got pregnant within the first 9 months of trying because I was not worried at all at that time. I reminded her that she went to Mum worried that she hadn't fell pregnant after 3 months, the next month she concieved.

Argh I know I should not let it get to me but it does as I feel she has no idea how I really feel. But I guess it is not her fault.

Going to hopefully leave work a little early to dash to the shops and buy some last minute things for my break, there are great sales on at the moment so going to take advantage.

Take care all and wishing you a fab day:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi folks!
I'm back from a fabulous & relaxing honeymoon - lots of sun & not a lot of rain - pretty good for the North East of England! DH spent the week in shorts, didn't carry his mobile & didn't spend all week sitting at a desk so is hoping he's got super sperm this month! We tried Conceive + for the first time too so fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby (even if it is 5 months after the wedding!)

I've spent a few minutes catching up with what I've missed this week, Vicky & Rottpaw so glad everything is going well for you so far, Mommy, happy to hear AF is behaving herself again & Carole - keeping my fingers crossed for you this month. Hello to all the new people I've missed joining & baby dust to us all! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Went in for a pelvic sonogram. 5 follies on the right ovary that are at 1cm (they want 2cm before releasing) and 3 on the left which seems to be typical. My left ovary is stuck way back in the bum. Kinda hurts sometimes when they do the scan, but I chock it up to the tipped uterus. The outcome will be worth it in the end.

Today I twisted my foot REALLY bad. I am having quite a hard time standing on it. Almost in tears to walk on it at all. I'm praying I sprained it really bad instead of breaking it. I called the OB's office about the possibility of having an xray if they have to do one. I'm cautious to say the least. I decided to put up with the pain, I'm taking tylenol for the pain and have ice on it propped up with a pillow. Oh how I hope the pain will subside by tomorrow. I had NO IDEA it was this bad until I got home and I tried to take a nap only to feel pain when the foot hit the pillow.

At any rate, I have another scan on Wed. to see if the follies mature. This COULD take until CD 19 as that was when we figured out I ovulated this past month.

Thank You Twinkle for the kind comment...I too pray for lots of :bfp: this month. Come ooooooooooon mature follies!!! :cheer:


----------



## skye2010

To go cray or not to go crazy- that is the question. :)
I go crazy every month coming up to my ovulation from the bding stress. Is it gonna happen, is this the month sort of thing. This time I am happy and relaxed as a little bird, not sure why, perhaps the unusually good weather in UK. And this time my DH gets in huff and a mood about it. I agree Caroleb, who ever would think that making a baby would be so hard. The last time I sweated so much was perhaps 20 years ago, at the gym class on the balance beam. Cmooon beanies give us a little break and attach yourselves and fasten the seat belts pls.


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel - I totally sympathise with you - I slipped on a patch of mud in my crocs today & went head over heels - scraped my elbow and hand - embarrassed myself in front of some of the kids I work with & bloodied my knee! Really sore now - I can tell I'm getting old - bet its going to ache like mad in the morning!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. I had another scan today. Blood labs show my estroidial levels aren't ready and neither are the follies. Good news is they continue to grow. I have 8 follies total. 3 on the left and 5 on the right. I have one follie at the halfway point and 4 more that are continuing to grow:happydance:

I've been nervous about Yeast Infections (can be chronic with type II diabetes and Bacterial Vaginosis which can come back after having it from my pregnancy because of losing the mucus plug) Decided to have them do a culture to be sure all is well. Seems as though everything is fine and we'll continue to keep monitoring.

I have another appointment on Friday. This could go on until next Thursday as I'm a late ovulator. But we're praying this round works and we see a :bfp:

I'm quite hormonal today. Or should I say emotional. My poor husband, I could tell I was needy more than usual. There tends to be triggers at times that send me into crying fits. My cousin wrote on her facebook page that she was loving her newborn twins (which I'm happy about) but the thought of not having that opportunity with Jackson sent me into tears. Everyone expects me to "get over it already"....my husband surprised me when he told me I shouldn't be jeoulous (which is how I told him I felt because I too wanted to hold and love my own son). I know my son is in heaven and I'll have a whole eternity to hold and love him again....he's NOT dead, he's alive in heaven. However I miss the hopes and dreams I had......When I hear of those who are basking in the love of holding and forming that bond with their babies....I too want that here with Jackson. Even as we try for another child here now, I STILL miss my baby. It's hard to move sometimes...yet I know there's no where else to move but forward. Our son IS in our future....just not right now. (if that makes any bit of sense to anyone)

Anyways, seeing the follies gave me great joy......sometimes these crying fits are hard to deal with. I honestly don't know how my husband can live with me.:wacko::dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Mommy's Angel - I totally sympathise with you - I slipped on a patch of mud in my crocs today & went head over heels - scraped my elbow and hand - embarrassed myself in front of some of the kids I work with & bloodied my knee! Really sore now - I can tell I'm getting old - bet its going to ache like mad in the morning!

Oh no. how awful. I hope it doesn't hurt too much. :hugs: Take care of it. The ice pack helped alot for me and keeping it up. Make sure you keep some triple antibiotic ointment on the scrapes too so they don't get infected. I seem to be feeling better. Nothing broken thank God! Still a bit sore, but hopefully it will heal more as the days go by.


----------



## fluffywabbit

im 37 with diabetes. ttc #2. i have a dd who is 10 from my x dh. my bf and i are trying for one now.:flower: been tying for a year, i get down sometimes and just want to give up. im back in the saddle now lol so im glad there is a thread like this here. the only thing i have tried so fare is instead soft cups after bd so i hope it works. if it woirks it will be my bf's 1rst. good luck to us all.


----------



## skye2010

Good luck Fluffy & get well soon Momy's Angel and Twinkle


----------



## MissyMarie

Hi Girls

I was 36 last week. Came off my pill in May and AF has been all over the place so far and Im spotting a lot of the time. I did start temping for a while but I have now given up. I dont see the point if AF irregular. Feeling a bit downheartened by it all. My logic was - ok ive been on the pill to not get pregnant, so Ill come of and get pregnant - if only it was that easy!
Doctor told me to just relax for 2/3 months and see what happens with AF.

Marie xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well. I haven't gone back to read the past posts, so forgive me if I'm not up to date on everyone's news. I've been on vacation for the past week which has been good given my loss 2 weeks ago. I haven't been able to go in the ocean because if you are bleeding after a mc, your cervix is open and it can cause infection. It has been very hot here and difficult to stay out of the water. I think I'm officially done bleeding today and can't wait to jump in the ocean tomorrow!

Missy, I just read your post and wanted to say that I was on the pill for 17 years before I went of to TTC. It took me 3 1/2 months to even get my first period. After that it took several months to regulate. Eventually it did and I've been pregnant 3 times (but sadly lost them all). Even if your cycles are irregular, I would encourage you to continue temping. It is the only way that you will start to see a pattern with your cycle and will hopefully start to see at what point in your cycle you ovulate. Hang in there, I bet things will start to regulate for you soon.

xoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome back, Hearty! Been thinking about you. Glad you're starting to heal physically - hopefully that will help your heart. :hugs:

As for me, tomorrow is testing day, the end of my first official 2ww after all the miscarriage tests. In the past I've never tested before AF is late, but my rmc dr has me doing things a little differently now. I'm having so many crazy side-effects from the progesterone that I've convinced myself this isn't our month, but even so, I'm afraid I'll fall apart tomorrow morning if it's a BFN... you see, my little kitty died this week... I'd had her for 14 years, longer than I've had my DH, so I'm not handling it too well.... When it rains, it pours. :sadangel:


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel glad you're not hurting so much physically & big hugs to you xxxxx Heart - really good to hear from you - I've missed you lots, hope you get your swim tomorrow & big hugs to you too xxxx Missy Marie - Heart is right - we need to be patient but I know its really hard xxxx
I'm off for ANOTHER day 21 test tomorrow - the 1st one I've actually managed to have on day 21 due to weekends & bank holidays, so fingers crossed for that!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone, can I join in? 

I was just reading all your stories, so sad, what a tough path to parenthood we all have!

Missy Marie, I came off pill last Dec , my hormones were all over the place, for a few months I did not know what was going on! Got pregnant March, lost it at 5 weeks, got pregnant again end of May, lost it at 8 weeks, just 5 weeks ago. :cry:
I found that after both miscarriages, temping was the only way I could know what my cycle was doing. I am 37 and a half, and kind of quietly panicking, I didn't expect it to be this hard!

I could go to doc and demand tests, but that means not being preg for a while. In two weeks or so, I am gonna try again and see what happens. Waiting for first AF after miscarriage now, so not good times! :wacko:

Heart tree, so sorry to hear of your loss, and that you lost many, its just heart breaking, it seems that everyone just pops out babies with no trouble, but us select few have to suffer. Happy auntie so sorry you lost your kitty and two mcs this year. 

If I have learned anything after my two mc this year, its that people will be insensitive and stupid and to try and not get too upset by that, that at least I can get pregnant, and that my determination to be a mum one day overides my fear of being pregnant again...at the moment. :winkwink:

I truly understand the pain you girls have, but I really believe one day will be our day, probably just when we least expect or suspect it. Take care everyone, I am glad I found this thread. Trying for first child after age of 35, and then having losses is a real double whammy. 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Heart Tree, you've been in my thoughts and prayers. I too am glad to see your starting to heal physically and continue to pray for strength and healing emotionally as you grieve. 

Welcome Lucy!

Friday I had my 3rd scan to check the follies. One follie was at the halfway point at 1.5 cm with 3 others in the high 90's. They usually like 3 follies at 2cm's but it only takes one as they say. So Monday I go in again. I suspect I'll be in on Wed. as well because we found last time I o'd on CD 19. CD 19 will be Thursday for me.

Today I had another crying fit. I'm SO terrified of another preterm loss. I seem to have the symptoms of BV again and though I had a culture.....nothing was detected. SAME THING happened when I was carrying Jackson. Everyone thought it was all in my head and then they found out I was 3cm's dialated with a bulging amniotic sac from none other than BV.

The mere fact I have the symptoms puts me over the edge. I don't like to swear, but I don't want this darn thing inside me that caused me to lose my baby.

My husband prayed with me for a bit, then just held me as I cried caressing me. I felt so much better after that. Even after I get pregnant it's not safe. As many of you know, we spend much of our time on eggshells. My hormones have me all over the place and I'm an emotional basketcase. I know the outcome is worth it, I just want to get there and carry to term safely.

So I'll keep you posted next week. Hopefully the follies will be fully mature and we'll have another iui. If not, we go to injectibles next cycle. Lord help those around me. Haha I've heard that injectibles can make you :nuts: . I'm already there. :lol:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

I am back to work after my mini adventure in Lebanon which was so amazing. The people and the place were great although the driving was very scary indeed. I thought that I was used to it with Bahrain and Saudi but these guys put a whole new meaning on being terrified. It was so lovely to relax and the weather was perfect in the low to mid 30's and not really humid like here. Just what I needed in the middle of the TWW.

I am now 14dpo and do not have any signs of being pregnant but then again no AF cramps yet. Will see what tomorrow brings as AF is due on Tuesday.

Heartree it is so good to hear from you and glad that you are on the mend physically. 

Sorry I have not read all of the posts that I have missed yet, will do that tonight when I get home from work. I hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend and hope to catch up with you later.

Take care and have a fab day :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Mommy's angel, sorry to hear of your loss. What is this scanning thing you are having done? I have lost two fairly early on, but been offered no medical tests or anything yet, so haven't a clue about all these things they can do. What is BV? Sorry I am a bit thick. :wacko: Anyway hope it goes well for you. :flower:

:witch: has arrived today, my bad pmt after miscarriage made me believe I was preg....:growlmad:of course I wasn't, 3 wasted tests....:wacko:

Hate being a woman sometimes.....hormones make us crazy!


----------



## skye2010

Just wanted to say a nice new week and good luck to everyone :))))
BTW ur Beirut trip sounds amazing CarolB. That much stress is bound to come out somehow right? How bizarre yet sensible is that, that the nightlife in Beirut should be piping hot :)))


----------



## Neigeblanche

Hello ladies,

I am new! I was 35 in June. Been with my boyfriend for two years, he's 41. 

My Mum passed away very suddenly earlier this year and we realised that life was short and decided to try for a baby. We're on month number 2. Nothing so far, I have started spotting so I imagine the witch will arrive tomorrow. 

Good luck everyone, I am going to go and read your stories, there are so many pages!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Well AF arrived today with a vengence, don't you just hate her!! I was out to dinner with my DH last night and started getting the most painful cramps and didn't have my painkillers with me so had to get the bill early and go home. DH was great made me a hot water bottle and rubbed my tummy, don't know what I would do without him.

So I am now on cycle 15 and back to the docs tomorrow for another check up and scan then more Femara. Hoping that this will be the cycle to get my BFP. 

Mommys Angel how did your scan go yesterday? Are you follies looking good and ready to go? Hope all is well and have everything crossed for you for your IUI.

Welcome to all the new ladies, hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do. It really does keep me on an even keel with all the stress that comes with LTTTC. I was starting to get really miserable before I found this place as I didn't have anyone around me who really understood what I was going through and the ladies on here really make the difference.

Well take care all, have a great day and hope to catch up with your news later :hugs:


----------



## Bubble

Hello,

I've been reading your posts for a while, but have only just finally got around to registering. We've been TTC for over a year now, generally without much success, but am currently in a strange state of limbo as AF is over 2 weeks late (never, ever happened before), but all the HPT's have come back negative, so am not sure where I am or what my body is doing. 
Good luck to everyone trying!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy1973 said:


> Mommy's angel, sorry to hear of your loss. What is this scanning thing you are having done? I have lost two fairly early on, but been offered no medical tests or anything yet, so haven't a clue about all these things they can do. What is BV? Sorry I am a bit thick. :wacko: Anyway hope it goes well for you. :flower:
> 
> :witch: has arrived today, my bad pmt after miscarriage made me believe I was preg....:growlmad:of course I wasn't, 3 wasted tests....:wacko:
> 
> Hate being a woman sometimes.....hormones make us crazy!

Hi, Lucy! The scan I speak of is a pelvic or "internal" sonogram. I'm on fertility meds, Clomid 150mg this cycle, and they usually have to monitor the follies "eggs" to be sure they are maturing and that their patient isn't hyperstimulating which can be dangerous.

So the scan is all fertility treatment oriented because we're ttc again.

As far as testing, we had the placenta tested, but we pretty much already knew what caused our sons death. We had a series of things. I lost my mucus plug at a rest stop an hour after my fil slammed on the breaks from road rage.....He didn't mean it, Once I lost my mucus plug I went into the OB's office and the nurse practitioner there ignored my pleas to check everything. she kept saying each visit everything was fine. Had she listened, she'd have called for the Dr. to put an antibacterial insertion and I would have been cerclaged...my son may have been here today. Instead, the bacteria reached my cervix causing the amniotic sac to bulge thus pushing my son out before he was ready. They said he was healthy and on target, but at 22 wks gestation, his lungs weren't ready and after 25 blessed minutes, he passed away. Though my heart still aches at times, we're confident we'll have an eternity with him again in heaven and that he's not dead by any means, but ALIVE in heaven.

In the meantime, we keep praying for brothers and sisters to keep here. I was origionally told I'd NEVER be able to conceive. 8 years later we were surprised with our son Jackson I neither had a period and was told I didn't ovulate, but apparently I must have done both or we wouldn't have conceived him. SO we're now taking the fertility route to help. I'm 36 and not getting any younger. It seems that as much as we want to adopt, they make it SO hard to finance the cost that we thought we'd try this route again since we're blessed to have it all covered for 6 rounds.

Good luck to you on your new adventure. I pray you get a :bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - I cried when I read your last post - I wish I could come and give you a big hug! Keeping you in my prayers xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

caroleb73 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Well AF arrived today with a vengence, don't you just hate her!! I was out to dinner with my DH last night and started getting the most painful cramps and didn't have my painkillers with me so had to get the bill early and go home. DH was great made me a hot water bottle and rubbed my tummy, don't know what I would do without him.
> 
> So I am now on cycle 15 and back to the docs tomorrow for another check up and scan then more Femara. Hoping that this will be the cycle to get my BFP.
> 
> Mommys Angel how did your scan go yesterday? Are you follies looking good and ready to go? Hope all is well and have everything crossed for you for your IUI.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do. It really does keep me on an even keel with all the stress that comes with LTTTC. I was starting to get really miserable before I found this place as I didn't have anyone around me who really understood what I was going through and the ladies on here really make the difference.
> 
> Well take care all, have a great day and hope to catch up with your news later :hugs:

Praying this cycle works for you! :hugs: I wanna hear a :bfp: from you soon!! :smilie:

My scan? Well it looks as though my estroidial level was lower today and didn't match the follie growth. I only have one follie that looks ok. They called today and said it didn't look like it, but they wanted me in again tomorrow because thats when I started to ovulate last cycle. To be sure they want ANOTHER lab and another pelvic scan to see if things will look up from todays disappointment. If not, it will be a :nope: go.



Here are some things I've noticed on Clomid thus far.

50mg's was a cake-walk but nothing happened.

100mg's I felt slightly more intense with emotions and felt actual PAIN during ovulation. We had an IUI early that time at I think CD 15 or 16 and found out I o'd on CD 19. No :bfp

150 mg's of Clomid has been INTENSE :wacko: :cry: :growl: :wacko: :lol:
I have had MAJOR moodswings and of course there's been "family drama" this cycle so I've been a bit more honest than I usually would be where putting people in their place is concerned. :winkwink: I've even banned 3 family members from my facebook page because they've caused some ruckous with my poor husband to get to me. 

Anyways...to get to the meat of it all, 150mgs didn't seem to work. It left me confused as *I would think if 100mg worked last cycle and I just ovulated late, why wouldn't 150mg work this cycle? Anyone know?!*

So I :cry: a little, decided to take a nap for a bit and I woke up with a fresh perspective...Thank GOODNESS! :lol:

Doug is going to have his vacation time mid Sept., so I'm wondering if we should wait until we get back from that to start injectibles for Octobers cycle. October is both Jackson's birthday and day he went home to Jesus. It'll be slightly emotional so I'm unsure what to do right now.

So, we'll see tomorrow. I'm sure I'll have a consult about which injectibles for next cycle. I'm almost positive it'll be Gonal-F. Anyone have any experience on it?? 

Thanks for giving me a forum to express myself here and to those who listen and have given your support I thank you from the bottom of my heart because I don't have an outelt with close friends and family in real life that I can share my fertility journey with. Your all a sweet bunch! :grouphug:



:Welcome: to all the new people :happydance:.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Rebekah - I cried when I read your last post - I wish I could come and give you a big hug! Keeping you in my prayers xxx

Aww, thank you:hugs: your very sweet!:flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

Mommy's Angel said:


> Though my heart still aches at times, we're confident we'll have an eternity with him again in heaven and that he's not dead by any means, but ALIVE in heaven.
> 
> Mommy's angel/Rebekah
> What you have been through, I think you are so brave and determined! When I was 17, my mum had a baby at 22 weeks, my dad took us to see him afterwards. I was amazed at the time it was a real fully formed baby! Like you I am convinced I have a little brother who I will one day meet in heaven, he has already met my two little angels up there.
> 
> Sounds like not everyone in your life is terribly supportive. That's hard, thats why we are all on here. :hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you, and if you got pregnant once you surely can again! :flower:
> 
> Can't wait until all these great girls I have met on here start getting BFP's!
> 
> I hope you will get monitored more closely in your next pregnancy. Take care, I will be following your story closely!
> :dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I haven't posted for a while as I've been on holiday so I've just been catching up on your posts. Just wanted to lend some support and let you know I'm thinking of you and sending lots of :dust:. I'm sure we will have some more :bfp: on this thread soon

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! Just got a call from the OB's office. They said this cycle is pretty much over. My estroidial level is low and the only follie mature enough to release wasn't fully 2cm's. We have a consult in two weeks for moving on to injectibles.

I've decided to take a break for a month because these last three cycles have been REALLY intense emotionally and physically. I've gained weight, my arms have track marks all over from all the blood taken every other day. I'm just whooped. My husband and I are going to the New York State fair as we do every year and then in Sept. he's getting a vacation where I think we'll drive to "The City" just to unwind. I just don't want to get too crazy and forget to enjoy the process and also enjoy the love and intimacy we have for each other.

So who knows, maybe this month when we're taking a break, we may find ourselves :bfp: just from not trying. :lol:

I'll be in to keep everyone posted and chat with you all. 


Lucy, Thank you for your kind words. You too Twinkle. I don't think this is easy for any of us and I too pray for :bfp: soon for us all!


----------



## Lucy1973

Mommy's angel, hope you have a good break when you go away. Sorry this one is a no go.....you are right though, you may well BFP when not even trying. 
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy1973 said:


> Mommy's angel, hope you have a good break when you go away. Sorry this one is a no go.....you are right though, you may well BFP when not even trying.
> :hugs:

Thank You Lucy. I must say it would be a nice surprise. :happydance: We shall see!


----------



## skye2010

Good luck Momy's Angel, break and revitalize well :)


----------



## vickyd

Mommys angel hope that your break from ttc does you and hubby a world of good!! You will be missed for sure hun!

On another sad note, Hearty sent me a pm asking me to tell you all that she wont be back to the forums....She is taking a break from ttc at the moment and will be meeting with the FS soon.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## skye2010

:( Sorry to hear about Hearty too. Recently she went through a heartbreaking situation and I hope this break does her a lot off good.
I'm feeling quite low today too, all this hoping and waiting and AF crush :( Is there a communal crying thread at all?


----------



## Lucy1973

Skye :hugs:

There should be. I was crying last night as we found out another friend is expecting a baby soon, second in two years. It really got to me and I didn't expect it to. :cry:

Just finished AF so the happy hormones should be kicking in really soon. 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Vicky - thanks for letting us know about Heartree, My thoughts are with her and it's understandable she needs some time to get over her loss. I hope we will see her back sometime soon x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Poor Hearty, I know she's had a terrible time with this latest mc... I hope she finds her strength again.

Mommy's Angel, I think a break does everyone good sometimes. We had to take a forced break of almost 3 mos after our last mc because of the mc testing and a vacation we already had planned... at the time, taking a break was absolutely the last thing I wanted to do, but it allowed me to come back to the process feeling refreshed and with a new perspective. Enjoy the state fair and the city!


----------



## skye2010

I agree sometimes a break really gives you that bit of energy to go forward cause all this trying and waiting can be nerve wrecking at times. So biiig biiig hugs and good luck for both Hearty and Momy's Angel. I bet you both will have your bbs soon as you are more energised :)))
Lucy, I have just found out that my brother's wife is pregnant which got to me so I can totally sympathise with you. She is 39 and he is 40 and they just got married literally 4 months ago. Didn't live under the same roof before. It is a great story if it wasn't so close to me cause I have been wishing for a baby even before they met. He said he wasn't ready for them less than a year ago. The family and neighbours (mum lives outside UK) keep asking me why I have been so lazy and not have kids yet. It is hard to explain everyone that it just did not happen. This summer I was kind of avoiding going back home but now there is a friends wedding I just have to put up a brave face while mum and her friends will be talking about grandchildren and giving me cross glances.
Anyways I read the "PMA - Tips, Suggestions and Positivity" thread which cheered me up so back on the game :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Poor you skye, people can be so insensitive and uncaring. 
:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Bugger - clumsy, spotty and over sensitive - looks like the witch is on her way. We're off to Lincoln for a Thanksgiving service for a friend's baby tomorrow so will have to be all smiley - think of me! Before I go just wanted to send you all my love and baby dust! Xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I'll be checking in on everyone to see how your doing. I've come to enjoy our chats together. It will be NICE without all the hormones. I've felt pretty crazy this month and my poor husband has been walking on eggshells. I just wanted a nice vacation time without having to go to appointments every other day for two weeks. My husband even said I needed to gain a "fresh perspective" because I was blaming myself for everything thats gone on. Honestly, he was hand-picked by God, I don't think any other man would have stood by me through this process. It's not cake-walk for us, but most men would walk away. I'm thankful He's been here through everything and still loves me.

I'm so sorry to hear about Heart Tree. I'm praying for strength and peace while she goes through the grieving process. She's such a lovely person! You all are and I wish none of us had to go through this. In the end though, we won't be taking our gifts for granted. My hope is to see everyone of us here with a :bfp: soon! :hug:

As for emotional, today I've been crying all over the place. I'm still unpacking, and have gotten to the pictures. Our son's pictures, my gram who raised me, my grampa. I wish they were all hear and just miss them. Heaven must be SUCH a beautiful place with all these special loved ones and children! I used to be afraid of death and now, ...mmm, not so much. But I'm also grateful for life and look forward to everything we have now and will one day have in the future here. Can't wait to share with you all about our children one day. Maybe we'll be in a toddler forum one day together!

Love to you all!!

Rebekah


----------



## MrsJ08

Rebekah - you are such a lovely person and nothing that has happened to you is your fault in the slightest. If the blame for what happened with your son lies anywhere it's with the Nurse who sent you away and didn't let you see the doctor to get thing's checked out. Your DH is also lucky to have you, never forget that. I'm sure your dreams will come true soon if there is any justice in the world. It's hard but try to be strong. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## caroleb73

Rebekah I hope your break from TTC is just what you need to recharge and that when you come back you get your BFP soon after. Enjoy your time with your hubby and no more meds, crazy hormones etc for a month or so.

My thoughts are also with Heart Tree right now, I really cannot begin to imagine how she is feeling but my heart goes out to her and I hope she finds the comfort and help that she needs to heal. 

Life really can be very cruel sometimes and it brings you down to earth with a huge bump. 

You guys make the difference to me in this whole process, when I have been feeling really low you have picked me up and made me keep going. I have a bad day and then I come on here and hey one of you has just got a glorious BFP and then I believe that mine is just around the corner.

Sending you all lots of big :hugs: and wishing you all a lovely weekend.


----------



## twinkle1975

Well I'm back from the weekend away, really enjoyed playing with Isaac - he is the smiliest baby ever but started with cramps on the journey home so no smiley baby for us this month :( DH is out tonight so I'm at home with a book and a bar of chocolate


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Hi everyone, I'm brand new here and joined specifically because of this 35+ thread. I'm 37 (today!) and the hubby and I stopped using protection (condoms) about a year ago. This past year we kind of just had the attitude to just let it go and see what happens. well, a year later and nothing, so now I guess you could say that we're actually going to try for our first. 

I haven't delved into any fertility stuff yet, but I think I'm going to start doing the basal body temp tracking tomorrow. I've been reading through this board the past few days and wanted to just jump in because I was feeling a little discouraged after a year and it looks like this is such a good support group for helping to keep each other's hopes up! I'm still figuring out all the acronyms used on this board, LOL, there are so many! So you'll have to forgive me if I ask occasionally what "XXX" means.


----------



## caroleb73

sugarcrystal8 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm brand new here and joined specifically because of this 35+ thread. I'm 37 (today!) and the hubby and I stopped using protection (condoms) about a year ago. This past year we kind of just had the attitude to just let it go and see what happens. well, a year later and nothing, so now I guess you could say that we're actually going to try for our first.
> 
> I haven't delved into any fertility stuff yet, but I think I'm going to start doing the basal body temp tracking tomorrow. I've been reading through this board the past few days and wanted to just jump in because I was feeling a little discouraged after a year and it looks like this is such a good support group for helping to keep each other's hopes up! I'm still figuring out all the acronyms used on this board, LOL, there are so many! So you'll have to forgive me if I ask occasionally what "XXX" means.

Welcome Sugarcrystal and Happy Birthday!!

I know all of the jargon and acronyms can be a little confusing at first but you pick it up really quickly. This thread is fantastic and I am sure you will love it. The ladies on here really are such a support when going through all of the ups and downs of TTC.

I really hope that your BFP is just around the corner for you :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> Well I'm back from the weekend away, really enjoyed playing with Isaac - he is the smiliest baby ever but started with cramps on the journey home so no smiley baby for us this month :( DH is out tonight so I'm at home with a book and a bar of chocolate

Tiwnkle so glad you enjoyed the weekend but sorry that it seems that AF will get you this month. I really hope that this next cycle is your month for a BFP.

I am now in countdown mode to the start of Ramadan which looks like it will start on the 11th this year. The good thing about this year is that I now work for a different company and everyone gets to work Ramadan hours regardless of your religion so I get to leave at 2pm each day. Think I will go straight to the gym each day and do a gentle work out and make the most of it.

I am back to the docs this Thursday for another scan before O and feel super hopeful. DH is completely in the mood for TTC this month so who knows it could be our time. Really hoping the Femara does the trick.

Wishing you all a great start to your week and hope to catch up with you all later. Take care :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Dear Rebekah, I think God's testing our patience to see which baby is the most suitable for us :))) so of course we will all be in the Toddler's forum soon enough but now we just have to wait a little longer.
Big warm welcome to Sugarcrystal.
Playing with babies is really relaxing isn't it Twinkle? :))
I wish a great week for everyone and our own chubby, cutey baby soon to bounce on our knees.


----------



## HappyAuntie

sugarcrystal8 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm brand new here and joined specifically because of this 35+ thread. I'm 37 (today!) and the hubby and I stopped using protection (condoms) about a year ago. This past year we kind of just had the attitude to just let it go and see what happens. well, a year later and nothing, so now I guess you could say that we're actually going to try for our first.
> 
> I haven't delved into any fertility stuff yet, but I think I'm going to start doing the basal body temp tracking tomorrow. I've been reading through this board the past few days and wanted to just jump in because I was feeling a little discouraged after a year and it looks like this is such a good support group for helping to keep each other's hopes up! I'm still figuring out all the acronyms used on this board, LOL, there are so many! So you'll have to forgive me if I ask occasionally what "XXX" means.


Welcome, sugar, and happy birthday! :hi: 

Here's a link to a helpful thread that explains most of the abbreviations for you: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Have you been to a dr yet? The standard of care in the US is if you're over 35 and not pg after 6 mos of unprotected sex, talk to your dr about it (women under 35 should go after a year). There are some really basic tests they can run now just to check basic hormone levels and such - it's good info to have.

Glad you joined! :hugs:


----------



## medicine

This month (August), AF came. For the next cycle, I'm taking the B50-Complex from cycle day 1 until one day after ovulation day. I'll also be using Softcup and Preseed.


----------



## sugarcrystal8

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome, sugar, and happy birthday! :hi:
> 
> Here's a link to a helpful thread that explains most of the abbreviations for you: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> Have you been to a dr yet? The standard of care in the US is if you're over 35 and not pg after 6 mos of unprotected sex, talk to your dr about it (women under 35 should go after a year). There are some really basic tests they can run now just to check basic hormone levels and such - it's good info to have.
> 
> Glad you joined! :hugs:

I haven't been yet. I'd like to start tracking my temp and focus on some nutritional changes for a few months before heading to a doc. I am an Acupuncture student and am just starting to try some alternative measures first. To be perfectly honest I don't want to know what's wrong yet. Call it denial, but I'm just not ready to face that yet. My periods are very irregular so I know that's part of the problem because I never know when I'm ovulating. I figure that's a good first step for me, LOL, baby steps right!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the very kind comments. I wish I could give you all a great big hug! 

This weekend has been such a breathe of fresh air! We went to Thousand Islands here in NY for the day and went to Bolt Castle, I went to the quilting bee for a local exercise group I'm a part of to finish our third annual quilt which will go to the New York State Fair. It'll be judged and then go onto a child through project Linus. 

After church on sunday we went to Jackson's grave to clear out the old plants and I met another grieving mommy there. It was such a lovely conversation. It's amazing just how much women bond through like-minded experiences. I enjoyed the conversation.

Best part of it all is today, we finished paying on the second plot and hopefully by next month our family stone will be in. I think we'll be able to breathe easy and have closure. It'll be nice for my son to have a name when we go to the cemetary now. I keep thinking how odd it is that we're excited for our plot to be paid for and our stone to finally be in...the life of a grieving family. 

Twinkle, glad you had a good time!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sugar, I TOTALLY understand denial!! :rofl: I had a couple of issues that I was perfectly happy to ignore until we finally had to go through recurrent mc testing. (Fortunately they both turned out to not be a problem, I was just over-analyzing everything!)

Mommy's, sounds like a great weekend. It really is helpful to know or meet other women in your/our shoes - that's why we're all here, right?! I started going to a local support group that meets monthly here in town, but I have missed the last several meetings because we've had other things going on that one night of the month that we couldn't reschedule... but I can come here to bnb any time of day!! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well AF is here but I have a week off and have planned lots of positive things to get me through - I'm going to the hospital with DH tomorrow morning for an appointment with the Urologist (might not sound like a barrel of laughs but it's a step in the right direction!) then I'm having coffee with my boss who's been on sabbatical for 3 months, Wednesday I'm spending the day with my best friend (I know this sounds harsh but she can't have children so I know the subject isn't goign to come up), Thursday I'm out with my friends from university who always make me laugh and on Friday we've got friends coming round for a board games night & also we'll have been married for 6 months!
Sugar - nice to see you here 
Hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Twinkle hope you enjoy your week off, sounds like you have a great week planned. 

Sugarcrystal good luck with your temping and lifestyle changes, sometimes it is just small changes that are needed. I temped to start of with until I tuned into my body and it is amazing how it makes you more aware. If you had asked me a few years ago the date of my LMP or how long my cycle was I would have really struggled but now I remember it all. I also love the fact you are studying accupuncture, I went to a doctor for this earlier this year and it really helped with the pain of my periods and getting them more even keeled again after the BCP.

DH is like a man on a mission this month and determined to get us a BFP hahahaha. It's funny as before he was telling me that it will happen naturally and don't bother with the doctors and now he is asking me about my doctors more and when are my fertile times etc. He is making sure he is about from today onwards for the next week so we can do our best to catch that egg. Really hope that this is our month as I know he is getting down each time that AF turns up.

TTC really does test your patience to the max, I am sure that after all of this I could cope with absolutely anything.


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole - really glad your DH is on board - it makes such a difference! We went to see the urologist this morning - he examined DH and said there was nothing wrong with his plumbing which is good but he also said that means there is nothing else he can do for us. He's referred us to another hospital to see about IVF which has really knocked me sideways as I know my BMI is way too high to get IVF on the nhs. My mum has tried to cheer me up by pointing out that DH has only had 1 sperm test and the Urologist can't say anything about the quality of it just by looking at DH so things aren't totally bleak. I'm going to ring my GP to see if my trst results are back, fingers crossed for those.


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> Carole - really glad your DH is on board - it makes such a difference! We went to see the urologist this morning - he examined DH and said there was nothing wrong with his plumbing which is good but he also said that means there is nothing else he can do for us. He's referred us to another hospital to see about IVF which has really knocked me sideways as I know my BMI is way too high to get IVF on the nhs. My mum has tried to cheer me up by pointing out that DH has only had 1 sperm test and the Urologist can't say anything about the quality of it just by looking at DH so things aren't totally bleak. I'm going to ring my GP to see if my trst results are back, fingers crossed for those.

Hey Twinkle sorry to hear your shock with the dotors. Not sure of your history with TTC but have you tried medicated cycles with Clomid or Femara or injectables and IUI yet? These are all steps to take before IVF.

I would say speak to your GP and get your test results first, you need to have the whole picture before you can make decisions on the next steps. I had a HSG and day 3 bloods plus internal scans before we decided on the course of action to take. Your GP should be a bit more caring as knows you more as a person whereas the hospitals can be a little too removed for my liking. Remember that there are so many possible solutions to our fertility problems and we are all different so it is not a case of one size fits all. Push for options and then you decide which one you want to go with next. 

Really hope that you get the help and support you need and deserve from your GP. 

Sending big :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Carole - really glad your DH is on board - it makes such a difference! We went to see the urologist this morning - he examined DH and said there was nothing wrong with his plumbing which is good but he also said that means there is nothing else he can do for us. He's referred us to another hospital to see about IVF which has really knocked me sideways as I know my BMI is way too high to get IVF on the nhs. My mum has tried to cheer me up by pointing out that DH has only had 1 sperm test and the Urologist can't say anything about the quality of it just by looking at DH so things aren't totally bleak. I'm going to ring my GP to see if my trst results are back, fingers crossed for those.
> 
> Hey Twinkle sorry to hear your shock with the dotors. Not sure of your history with TTC but have you tried medicated cycles with Clomid or Femara or injectables and IUI yet? These are all steps to take before IVF.
> 
> I would say speak to your GP and get your test results first, you need to have the whole picture before you can make decisions on the next steps. I had a HSG and day 3 bloods plus internal scans before we decided on the course of action to take. Your GP should be a bit more caring as knows you more as a person whereas the hospitals can be a little too removed for my liking. Remember that there are so many possible solutions to our fertility problems and we are all different so it is not a case of one size fits all. Push for options and then you decide which one you want to go with next.
> 
> Really hope that you get the help and support you need and deserve from your GP.
> 
> Sending big :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, what Carole said!! :hugs: to you, Twinkle.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Carole - DH and I have different GPs - his refused to send him for a 2nd sperm test and went straight to referring him to the hospital. Mine has sent me for 3 different day 21ish tests to try and make sure I'm ovulating and hasn't even moved onto talking about medication yet - if I am ovulating will I need drugs?? I've managed to avoid crying all day, so hopefully can keep it together for DHs sake


----------



## HappyAuntie

I know my sister was ovulating every month and her DH's SA was fine (and they were both in their late 20s at the time, so no age-related problem), but it took them over 18mos each time to conceive my niece and my nephew... they were classified as "subfertile" and her dr offered her drugs to enhance fertility (I assume clomid, but I'm not sure).... but then again, that's in the US - could be very different across the pond....


----------



## twinkle1975

OK wise people, just rang my GP to see if my results were back - receptionist read out 'follicular, non-ovulatory' - does this mean I was still in the follicular stage when they took the test (have just been reading that day 21 tests aren't that reliable if you don't have a 28 day cycle - mine is 31 days atm) or does it mean that I'm definately not ovulating? I've made an appt for Thursday evening to see my GP but will be stressing my little head off until then!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh I was doing so well and then the episode of Friends where Chandler and Monica discover they can't have children came on 'my guys won't get off their barcaloungers and you've got a uterus that's prepared to kill those that do' and I cried like, well like a baby :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sugarcrystal8

So sorry that the show affected you like that Twinkle. Isn't it crazy how much our perceptions & reactions have changed sinced TTC? That's what I've been amazed at. Noticing things I never did before and being much more emotional at other times.

Thanks Carole! Good to hear your DH is "doing his part" LOL. Mine is all amped up too and says now that "we've got to get serious". So he's happy I'm starting the BBT chart. Like you mentioned, I have no idea at all about my cycle and this will really teach me alot about my own body, which is a great thing. I'm considering getting a CBFM also along with keeping the BBT. I've been reading the threads on that and I think that could be another good step for us. 

Feeling positive today and encouraged to have a place where I feel understood and can share freely! :happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> OK wise people, just rang my GP to see if my results were back - receptionist read out 'follicular, non-ovulatory' - does this mean I was still in the follicular stage when they took the test (have just been reading that day 21 tests aren't that reliable if you don't have a 28 day cycle - mine is 31 days atm) or does it mean that I'm definately not ovulating? I've made an appt for Thursday evening to see my GP but will be stressing my little head off until then!

Hey Twinkle ok it seems that this result is stating that the test did not detect O that month but like you have said doing day 21 bloods is not the complete picture. You should push for day 3 bloods they will also determine hormone levels to check your FSH and other hormone balances which have so much to do with your cycle. This will give you more info.

If you are not O on your own then don't panic as the meds are there to help you with that. Clomid and Femara/Letrozole seem to really work for people. I take Femara and I O on my own but it just helps with stimulating my ovaries to release more than 1 egg a month to increase our chances. Please do not panic too much, I know that is easier said than done but really this is a positive step in so many ways as at least you are now finding out what is going on with your body and can now take steps to help it along the way. 

Go back to your GP and ask for some more blood tests day 3 ask for the full hormone work up and ask about Clomid or Femara as your next step.

See this as the next level of your journey to get your BFP, every step you take will bring you closer to your BFP.

Keep positive honey you will get there just some of us have to wait longer than others which sucks I know but we will succeed.

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OMG so much going on since last time I checked, lol.

How long have you been TTC Twinkle? NHS should give you a day 3 test. I would push it as Carole suggested. :') Poor u. Crying at least helps to get the heaviness off your chest a bit. I have been :') last week a lot too. So u are not alone :))))

Did your doc prescribe Femara Carole or did you just decided? I am asking cause I am kind of reluctant about taking hormones. I just need some success stories on it. Do you know anyone who has concieved taking hormones? Also I have read that sometimes high doses of hormones can harm the egg or ecwm so how did you decide on your dose?

About the DH's :))) My DH wasn't too dilligent untill after the last 6-7 months trying intensely and not getting a result. Now he is willing to do anything too LOL :))) Although not asking me on fertile times yet. I think I will finally try that every 3 day bedding plan that all the conventional doctors suggest. I have very irregular cycles and maybe we are just trying on the wrong days not sure.

Anyone else here with irregular cycles and any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Skye 

My new doctors presecribed me the Femara as said it just helps things along and increases the chances of success as you can get more than 1 egg released each cycle. I can understand your unease about taking meds but I got to the point where I was so unhappy waiting for it to happen naturally that I was prepared to go with a little extra help. I think that fact that so many of my friends and family around me fell pregnant really wore me down and made me so unhappy with it all, it tipped me over the edge and I felt I had to do something extra to try and make it happen. I can understand that everyone is different though but I do know several ladies here who have had success with clomid or Femara and all of them within 3 cycles of taking it so I am hoping I am just as lucky.

Doctors tomorrow for me for scan and more than likely trigger shot, we have been BDing every day since last Friday and plan on continuing until Monday so really hoping that we get our lucky break this cycle. We are doing everything we possibly can to get the BFP we just need a little help from the one above.

Big :hugs: to all of you and hope to hear of more BFP very soon.


----------



## skye2010

Hey Carole :), BB Dust to you. The one who works hard and waits gets what she wants in the end Huh!!!!!!! ;) Hope u get your beanie this time. How long have u been TTC? I've been trying intensively for 7 months now and I both took counceling and acupuncturist. No joy.
I am beginning to think I should start on the hormones too just not sure how much longer should I keep on resisting it. Cause all the therapists I see keep assuring me that it would happen with my results and that I should keep trying but I started thinking all these alternative stuff hasn't really worked for me. They keep blaming on stress but how do you stop thinking about it when it just doesn't happen. Stress is such a realtive issue. I can not imagine anyone TTC for long and not mind it.
Hugs to all


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Skye 

We are onn month 15 of TTC and it has been an journey with many ups and downs emotionally. I tried naturally for 12 months and also combined with accupunture I then became so down about it all. One night we were out and bumped into friends who didn't even say hello but basically greeted us by waving their scan picture in my face and that was it. I held it together whilst we were out and did the congrats and I did mean it but then when we were driving home I broke down in uncontrollable tears and cried myself to sleep. She was my 8th friend in 3 months to announce their pregnancy and it all became too much.

Thats when I decided I was ready to try additional help with meds and basically whatever it takes to get a BFP. That was 3 months ago and I must say that I am so much calmer as I feel like I am taking charge and doing something to try and influence a positive outcome. When AF comes I cope so much better, yes I get a little deflated but not like before and not for long as I know my chances of success are increased with the release of extra eggs. My BFP could be just around the corner.

I would say do some research on the net and on here and find out a little more about the pros and cons of medicated cycles and then see your doctor. Just bear in mind that if you are going to be treated under the NHS it could take some time to get things underway so take that into account. 

All I can say is that you will know if and when medicated cycles are right for you and I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye, I totally agree that stress is a factor when you have been trying for a long time and although everyone says Oh just relax it will happen, when you have been trying and getting BFN, its hard to relax. 

I agree with Caroleb do whats best for you, you will know when medicated cycles are right for you. 

good luck to you both!


----------



## skye2010

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Skye
> 
> We are on month 15 of TTC and it has been an journey with many ups and downs emotionally. I tried naturally for 12 months and also combined with accupunture I then became so down about it all. One night we were out and bumped into friends who didn't even say hello but basically greeted us by waving their scan picture in my face and that was it.

Hahahahaaha. I think I'm almost there than since hearing my brothers wife I just can't put my mind at rest.

I'm seeing my GP on Friday. I was offered an IVF through NHS after 6 months but my acupuncturist convinced me that I would be ok naturally, I turned it down. Doesn't sound that convincing anymore. :shrug: So let the show begin again.

Anyway girls :flower: Thanks for both advices x


----------



## heart tree

skye2010 said:


> Anyone else here with irregular cycles and any suggestions on what to do?

Hi ladies, I'm coming out of lurkdom for a minute. I'm trying to stay away from the website, but am compelled to check in from time to time. 

Skye, how irregular are your cycles? Have you ever tried to chart your temps? My cycles were very irregular for a while after I went off the pill. I started acupuncture which I think helped to regulate my cycles more. However, I didn't get pregnant until I started charting my temperatures. I finally realized I ovulate much later than most women. My cycles are usually 5-6 weeks and I ovulate between CD22 - CD28. Once I saw a clear pattern of when I ovulated from my charts, I started using OPKs. I would use them starting on CD18 and finally got a positive OPK. In the past, I was using them way, way too early and never got a positive. I've been pregnant 3 times now (though all ended in mc), but now I know when to BD. This might be an alternative to hormones if you aren't ready to go that route. 

However, I don't think Clomid or Femara are a bad idea, especially if your cycles are over 50 days. 

AFM, I'm hanging in there, trying to make sense of all of my losses. Saw a FS last week and he ordered an HSG once I get my first AF. He wants to look at the shape of my uterus as a possible culprit for my mc's. Otherwise he said I've had all the other tests and everything is normal. Nothing feels normal about losing 3 babies. Nothing. So, waiting on AF now and will schedule the HSG. I plan to take a Vicodin beforehand as the hysteroscopy I had was very painful. 

He did tell me I was very young though! I loved that since I'll be 36 in October. He looked at my eggs and counted a lot of them on both sides. So, at least I don't think I'll be going into early menopause like the women on my mother's side. Whew! 

I hope everyone is well. 

xoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> So, waiting on AF now and will schedule the HSG. I plan to take a Vicodin beforehand as the hysteroscopy I had was very painful.

Hearty, I haven't had an hysteroscopy so I don't have that basis for comparison, but my HSG was not very painful at all. I took 2 ibuprofen about an hour beforehand. There was some pinching-type pain when he inserted the catheter, but that was pretty much it (and nothing short of a local would have eliminated that brief pinching). The pinching kind of felt like an old-school pap smear, before the liquid paps came around, if you remember how it felt when they used the little scrubby brush to get cells from inside the cervix. Then I had some mild cramping as the dye was injected, but it ended the moment the test ended, and I was fine. 

I'm glad your dr is so encouraging - you deserve a boost. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks HappyAuntie. It sounds very similar to a hysteroscopy. They inserted a catheter into my uterus through my cervix and filled my uterus up with saline. I've never felt so much pain in all my life. I kind of expect the same with the HSG. I have a lot of left over Vicodin from my 2nd mc, so I figured it couldn't hurt to take it. 

I noticed you are heterozygous MTHFR. So am I. Did your doctor tell you to do anything differently? Mine said it really needs to be homozygous for it to be a problem, but put me on extra folic acid just in case. It didn't seem to help since I just lost my 3rd, but I'm willing to keep taking it. Did you get any guidance about it?


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> I noticed you are heterozygous MTHFR. So am I. Did your doctor tell you to do anything differently? Mine said it really needs to be homozygous for it to be a problem, but put me on extra folic acid just in case. It didn't seem to help since I just lost my 3rd, but I'm willing to keep taking it. Did you get any guidance about it?

He said (and did) pretty much the same thing. When both copies of the MTHFR gene are mutated, it causes an elevated level of homocysteine (an amino acid) in your body, and it's actually the elevated homocysteine that causes the trouble. My homocysteine was normal, as was one other marker that goes hand in hand with a homozygous mutation (although I can't remember now what that other marker was), so there's really no reason to think the heterozygous caused my losses.

According to what I've read, close to 40% of the general population is MTHFR heterozygous. I've also read that a lot of docs don't actually check your MTHFR, only checking your homocysteine levels, because they know almost half of the population is going to be heterozygous and it freaks us out when it doesn't really necessarily mean anything in regards to our pregnancies.

That said, though, he's put me on extra folic acid and baby aspirin. He's also prescribed progesterone suppositories starting on 3dpo each month (stopping at 14dpo if I get a bfn). I think it's kind of the basic standard treatment, if only because it's simple and it makes me feel better because I feel like I'm doing *something* different, other than just crossing my fingers and hoping for the best. I suppose a little placebo effect can go a long way!


----------



## heart tree

Same here, my homocysteine was normal. I was told the same thing you were. I am getting progesterone suppositories the next BFP I get. I asked if I could do them from ovulation onwards and he said I obviously had enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy for a while, so I didn't need it right after ovulation. That being said, I do use a progesterone cream after ovulation and will continue to do so until I get my BFP. Then onto the suppositories. He told me I didn't have to do baby aspirin again since it didn't work last time, but I think I'm going to anyway. Are you doing yours every day of your cycle? Last time I started mine before ovulation and all the way into the pregnancy. 

I heard a piece on NPR about placebos and that they really can be beneficial for people who don't have a concrete diagnosis. The only way it can really work is if you don't know it is a placebo. I've read enough success stories of women who have used progesterone and baby aspirin (my sister included) to make me believe there is something to this treatment. I'll be a believer if it means I get my healthy bub!


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Heartree...I haven't been around in a while either, but I often think about you and wonder how you have been. I'm so sorry about your loss :cry: 

I found out I am actually homozygous with high homocysteine levels and my doc seems to think the only thing I need is baby aspirin and this pill called Neevo- which is basically a folic acid on steroids. Everything I have read about my condition says you need heparin or lovenox once you get pregnant. I just found out I am pregnant again and I don't think they have any plans of giving me those drugs. What have you heard about the things they do for homozygous people?? Anything different?


----------



## HappyAuntie

congratulations, Amos!!! Have you specifically asked your dr about heparin/lovenox? 

I just read up on Neevo a little, and it is specifically formulated for heterozygous MTHFR women... the high homocysteine interferes with your ability to metabolize folic acid, and the Neevo contains a form of folic acid that is ready to be absorbed and used by your body immediately without being metabolized first, sidestepping the high homocysteine problem. It's pretty cool, actually!

Hearttree, my dr told me to take the baby aspirin every day. As for the suppositories, I'd be happier waiting for a bfp... last month was the first month on them and it was pretty unpleasant - within 2 days of starting them, I was having to wake up at night to pee and then I was unable to go back to sleep, so for 2 weeks I got no more than 3-4 hours of sleep at a time. And the peeing at night went away the day after I stopped the progesterone. Dr thinks I'm reacting to one of the inactive ingredients... if it happens again this month, we'll switch to a different delivery method (an Rx gel or an injectible form), but they're both a lot more expensive so I'm willing to give the suppositories another try.


----------



## Amos2009

I asked them a week or so ago what would be our game plan IF I did get pregnant and I was told the recurrent miscarriage doctor said I would not need heparin or lovenox- that baby aspirin would be enough. I don't know- I am seeing the fertility doctor tomorrow so I plan on telling them what I want...not what THEY want to do. We'll see how that goes. My line is so faint here at 15DPO I really don't have a whole lot of hope for this pregnancy anyway.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, you're in my prayers! I hope you have a good appt tomorrow - I'll be looking for an update. :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Heart Tree is really is so lovely to hear from you again, you have been in my thoughts daily.

You have been such a support to us all on here and I hope that we can be the same in return. 

Sending you lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

It's great to see you back Heart Tree :)))
HSG can be painful for some people I think. I had a bad one, so it is a good idea if you have your DH or a close friend there to hold your hand so that you don't feel so alone. Also -this is a bit silly but here it goes- my acupuncturist told me if you blow raspberries from your mouth apparently it relaxes your muscles down there. Might be a bit too silly though :))) Well just taking deep breaths and blowing it out might be a better solution perhaps :)))

My cycles are short most of the time. It varies between 23 days to 28 days. So I think my ovulation is too early and perhaps the luteal phase too short. I'm gonna try Vitamin B complex this month to see how it goes. If not perhaps I could try the Soy isoflavens as well while waiting for NHS appointments.

Congratulations Amos :) I hope this one would be with you 9 months and come out to be a beautiful healthy baby.

By the way thank you all girls cause this thread really keeps me going. And good luck to us all.


----------



## caroleb73

ok so I have just come from the doctors and I am super excited as the scan showed 3 large eggs ready to come out:happydance:. The eggs were 25mm, 24 and 20. I had the trigger shot and now the rest is up to me, DH and God. They are giving me progesterone again to help me along just in case we get lucky with one of those eggs. Doctor is really hopeful for me as the eggs were so much bigger than I have had before and my first cycle on Femara only produced 1 egg so it shows it is now really kicking it.

Called DH as soon as I got out of the docs and he is excited and said he is definitely up for loads of BDing.:blush:

I really really hope that this is our time, maybe the holy month will bring me good luck.


----------



## skye2010

Hahaha that sounds really promising Carole. Goood luuuck :)


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely to see you popping by Heartree :hugs:

Caroleb - sending you and all the other lovely ladies on this thread lots of :dust:

:hi: Amos and Skye - I don't think I've spoken to you before :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

caroleb - gl & fx'd you catch a sticky egg :dust:


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies :flower:

Ohhh Carole that sounds really promising I have my fingers and Toes Crossed for you just make sure you DTD all week!

I noticed that you are living in Bahrain Dear and my husband has been offered a transfer to work there I think the start of Dec or early January? I am now on CD11 and every Month that passes by it gets Harder and harder.

I have been online googling all the the best Hospitals in Bahrain I dont have clue who to ask or where to start? I guess a new doctor a new country I have to start from scratch :shrug: so far I have found Bahrain International, Bahrain Specialist and I think Awali?

I would love to know which Hospital you would recommend? I heard its a very small country and all the Hospitals are a drive away, it definitely sounds like you are in very good hands :thumbup: and I would really appreciate ANY information?

Once again All the best for this cycle! and :dust: to us all that are TTC xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey Carole, we're on pretty much the same cycle again - my opk yesterday was positive so we're in for a lot of bd this week, too! :blush:

Good luck!!

:dust:


----------



## caroleb73

Nayla82 said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> Ohhh Carole that sounds really promising I have my fingers and Toes Crossed for you just make sure you DTD all week!
> 
> I noticed that you are living in Bahrain Dear and my husband has been offered a transfer to work there I think the start of Dec or early January? I am now on CD11 and every Month that passes by it gets Harder and harder.
> 
> I have been online googling all the the best Hospitals in Bahrain I dont have clue who to ask or where to start? I guess a new doctor a new country I have to start from scratch :shrug: so far I have found Bahrain International, Bahrain Specialist and I think Awali?
> 
> I would love to know which Hospital you would recommend? I heard its a very small country and all the Hospitals are a drive away, it definitely sounds like you are in very good hands :thumbup: and I would really appreciate ANY information?
> 
> Once again All the best for this cycle! and :dust: to us all that are TTC xx[/QUO
> 
> Hi Nayla
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and what a small world that you are coming to Bahrain.
> 
> There are several more hospitals here in Bahrain and some are very shiny and new but to be honest they don't give the level of care or expertise in my opinion. I went to one of the hospitals that many of us Ex Pats consider the best probably more so because it is so new with great equipment and nice rooms. In my experience I felt that they were more interested in money rather than patient care and always rushed me through, didn't have eye contact and could never remember my name and age even though I was going there quite a bit. They were also negative about my age and it was all getting me down.
> 
> I now go to a small specialist clinic which is a husband and wife combination and it is in a rather ordinary and tatty building near the main state hospital. You have to look past the exterior as this clinic really is wonderful and so warm and friendly. Above that they have a great reputation and success rate and so many Arab and Expat ladies are patients. They were recommended by a lady that has had 2 babies with them after years of trying with other doctors. I would be happy to give you their details as they make me feel like they really care about me as a person and their head nurse is nothing short of an angel and gives you her mobile number so you can call her anytime of night or day. They fill me with confidence with their ability. I am sure that I will get my BFP with them. They do not have a website but they are called the Bahrain Gynaecology and Infertility Centre.
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon and enjoy living in Bahrain, the summers are VERY intense but the people are wonderful and it is a great place to bring up a family.
> 
> Take care and please feel free to contact me should you need to ask any further questions about life here.:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

HappyAuntie said:


> Hey Carole, we're on pretty much the same cycle again - my opk yesterday was positive so we're in for a lot of bd this week, too! :blush:
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> :dust:

Hi Happy Auntie good to know that we can count on each other during the TWW when we are slowly loosing it hehehe.

I really hope that this is our month and we both get our BFP:hugs:

Our weekend starts from now so it is perfect timing for loads of BDing:blush: Wishing you all the luck in the world:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Hearty, it is so good to hear from you and I hope you are regaining some peace. You have been through so much and just wish I could hug you in person! 

Couple of notes for you - I had the HSG just before I got pregnant. Literally, we got pregnant that same cycle. My dr. said it can actually increase your chances of a pg for up to 3 months afterward, and it certainly worked for us. So keep that positive thought in mind!  Mine was a bit painful, but nothing unbearable. And nothing like stories I'd read (whatever you do, DO NOT google). I had trouble with the catheter placement, but was okay after that once they took the speculum out. I'm a real baby about pain, and I was fine. You will be too! It does tell them a lot and also lets them see whether both tubes are open, so it's a great test diagnostically.

Also, I've been on the progesterone supps as well (starting about week 6 of pregnancy). Ironically, my dr says I can stop this Friday but now I am nervous about stopping them! I know that is crazy and I should trust the dr. but I'm still too nervous to quit them. Sheesh. More proof that I am a born worrier! She said the placenta takes over about 8 weeks but everything I have read says 12. Everything is going well for us and I am way too scared to upset the apple cart so to speak. We see our OB for the first visit in 2 weeks and I am thinking I'll stay on them till I can discuss with her. But then I think my own dr. surely knows what she's doing. I don't know, I'm nuts! 

Anyway, wanted to offer you those two tidbits on the hsg and the progesterone. I've not had any noticeable issues/side effects with the supps. Hope they work for you as well! 

And Carole, prayers for this month! You are doing all that you can and I hope this is your month!! Hugs!

Hugs and love to all of you ladies! I miss this board and am keeping all of you in my prayers!


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you so much Carole for all the information that you have given me, I will definitely take all you said into consideration :flower: and wow the nurse even gave you her mobile number, Really sounds Homely and very caring. Last thing I want is being rushed about or pushed under the rug.

I have heard many stories where healthcare abroad can be all about ££ not the actual care itself? Thats very Scary I dont want to run up a high bill for my DH :wacko: I will definitely look into there website :coffee: even if its a Leaking shed in someones Garden that will be promise me :bfp: soon and are very caring I will definitely go :haha:

Thanks again dear for taking the time out to answer me :kiss: Hopefuly I will have my :bfp: by the New year :happydance:

I just hope and pray that we all get the :bfp: soon Being a Mother has to be the best gift on Earth! 

Good luck to you All xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanny74

Hi all. I'll be 37 in February. After keep getting bfn from hpts, decided having a blood test, managed to have it done this morning.

I could do with some supports from you all while waiting for the result next week. By the way, af should have come last sunday...having pms symptoms in the 3 days. Pls. pls, pls..no af in the next 9 months!

Anyone who got bfp blood test after bfn from hpts? 

Best of luck to us all x


----------



## heart tree

Amos2009 said:


> Hey Heartree...I haven't been around in a while either, but I often think about you and wonder how you have been. I'm so sorry about your loss :cry:
> 
> I found out I am actually homozygous with high homocysteine levels and my doc seems to think the only thing I need is baby aspirin and this pill called Neevo- which is basically a folic acid on steroids. Everything I have read about my condition says you need heparin or lovenox once you get pregnant. I just found out I am pregnant again and I don't think they have any plans of giving me those drugs. What have you heard about the things they do for homozygous people?? Anything different?


Amos, my love, I am so thrilled for you! I completely understand your fears about this new pregnancy. How can we be optimistic when we've been though so much loss? In some ways, I've found it easier to be negative about my pregnancies so I don't set myself up for another fall. If you are only 15dpo, don't worry about the darkness of the lines. It is still very early and your hcg can still be low with a healthy, viable pregnancy.

I've had a couple of docs tell me that the treatment for MTHFR is controversial. Some think baby aspirin is enough. Some think heparin is a better course of action. Some think just more folic acid is enough and some don't believe in any treatment. I have another friend on this board who has it and her doc doesn't believe in anything. She's taking baby aspirin on her own. She's almost 10 weeks pregnant now and as far as I know, all is good. 

I also understand wanting all available treatments. I want them to give me the whole lot of treatments even if I don't need them! If you feel strongly about the heparin, you need to be vocal. This is your life, not theirs. I hope your appointment goes well. Please keep us updated. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## heart tree

wanny74 said:


> Hi all. I'll be 37 in February. After keep getting bfn from hpts, decided having a blood test, managed to have it done this morning.
> 
> I could do with some supports from you all while waiting for the result next week. By the way, af should have come last sunday...having pms symptoms in the 3 days. Pls. pls, pls..no af in the next 9 months!
> 
> Anyone who got bfp blood test after bfn from hpts?
> 
> Best of luck to us all x

Hi wanny, and welcome. I'm guessing the 74 means you were born in 74? Me too! A good year.

I haven't had a bfn and then a bfp with bloods, but I do know of some women who have. Good luck to you. Keep us posted.


----------



## heart tree

skye2010 said:


> It's great to see you back Heart Tree :)))
> HSG can be painful for some people I think. I had a bad one, so it is a good idea if you have your DH or a close friend there to hold your hand so that you don't feel so alone. Also -this is a bit silly but here it goes- my acupuncturist told me if you blow raspberries from your mouth apparently it relaxes your muscles down there. Might be a bit too silly though :))) Well just taking deep breaths and blowing it out might be a better solution perhaps :)))
> 
> My cycles are short most of the time. It varies between 23 days to 28 days. So I think my ovulation is too early and perhaps the luteal phase too short. I'm gonna try Vitamin B complex this month to see how it goes. If not perhaps I could try the Soy isoflavens as well while waiting for NHS appointments.
> 
> Congratulations Amos :) I hope this one would be with you 9 months and come out to be a beautiful healthy baby.
> 
> By the way thank you all girls cause this thread really keeps me going. And good luck to us all.

Thanks for the advice Skye. Unfortunately, I already did google it (I'm a google addict) and read the horror stories. Given how painful my hysteroscopy was and how similar the procedures are, I'm preparing for the worst. I'm still going to take the Vicodin for extra security!

I did soy my last cycle and did get pregnant on it, but obviously lost it. It caused a lot of mid-cycle bleeding and didn't bring my Ov on any sooner like I wanted it too. I'm torn about it, but I know it does work for some women. I still would like to encourage you to chart your temps. Your cycle doesn't sound all that irregular to me, just a little short. You may Ov on time but have a short luteal phase which is easily treated. You can really pinpoint it by charting. Just my 2 cents though. Progesterone cream really helped me lengthen my luteal phase. B complex didn't do much for me, but I take it anyway as a precaution.


----------



## heart tree

rottpaw said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hearty, it is so good to hear from you and I hope you are regaining some peace. You have been through so much and just wish I could hug you in person!
> 
> Couple of notes for you - I had the HSG just before I got pregnant. Literally, we got pregnant that same cycle. My dr. said it can actually increase your chances of a pg for up to 3 months afterward, and it certainly worked for us. So keep that positive thought in mind!  Mine was a bit painful, but nothing unbearable. And nothing like stories I'd read (whatever you do, DO NOT google). I had trouble with the catheter placement, but was okay after that once they took the speculum out. I'm a real baby about pain, and I was fine. You will be too! It does tell them a lot and also lets them see whether both tubes are open, so it's a great test diagnostically.
> 
> Also, I've been on the progesterone supps as well (starting about week 6 of pregnancy). Ironically, my dr says I can stop this Friday but now I am nervous about stopping them! I know that is crazy and I should trust the dr. but I'm still too nervous to quit them. Sheesh. More proof that I am a born worrier! She said the placenta takes over about 8 weeks but everything I have read says 12. Everything is going well for us and I am way too scared to upset the apple cart so to speak. We see our OB for the first visit in 2 weeks and I am thinking I'll stay on them till I can discuss with her. But then I think my own dr. surely knows what she's doing. I don't know, I'm nuts!
> 
> Anyway, wanted to offer you those two tidbits on the hsg and the progesterone. I've not had any noticeable issues/side effects with the supps. Hope they work for you as well!
> 
> And Carole, prayers for this month! You are doing all that you can and I hope this is your month!! Hugs!
> 
> Hugs and love to all of you ladies! I miss this board and am keeping all of you in my prayers!

Oops, you were the one to tell me not to google. Well, I did. Damn google, it is a blessing and a curse! I did read that it can increase fertility. The getting pregnant part doesn't seem to be my problem. It's keeping them in there that is more my problem. But of course I'm going to BD that cycle in hopes that it gives me a healthy bean! I really hope the progesterone works for me. Thanks for your encouraging words. Glad to hear things are going well for you. Makes me a little sad to see your March Mummies ticker. I hope everyone there is doing well. Wish I was still there.

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

HappyAuntie said:


> Hearttree, my dr told me to take the baby aspirin every day.

HappyAuntie, do you take them during your period too? I thought that made you bleed more since it thins your blood. 

I've also read that it can delay ovulation. Mine is already so late. I want to take them my whole cycle, but am thinking of starting right after ovulation.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Heart....just got back from the doctor where they took my hcg and progesterone levels. I should find those out this afternoon. They also gave me a new type of progesterone suppository to start using. I feel like I am in good hands, because I know they care, but like you said- different doctors believe in different things. 
To make things worse today my husband acted like a real ASS this morning and it just started my day off terrible. Now I have to go into a job interview after crying all morning and my face looking like a leper from these shingles.
I swear tomorrow will be a better day:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## heart tree

Oh, don't you just love days like this? Why can't husbands understand that we need them to be saints during this entire process? I just saw a book last night called "Porn for women." It was pictures of men (fully clothed) doing things like laundry and saying, "I'm separating the whites from the darks and am doing your delicates by hand." It was basically all the things we want our husbands to do or think, without asking them or telling them. Sadly, any type of porn is a fantasy!

Good luck on the job interview. It is true, tomorrow will be a better day and it is Friday. Hang in there sweets.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I've seen that Porn for Women book - I LOVE IT!!! :rofl: 



heart tree said:


> HappyAuntie, do you take them during your period too? I thought that made you bleed more since it thins your blood.
> 
> I've also read that it can delay ovulation. Mine is already so late. I want to take them my whole cycle, but am thinking of starting right after ovulation.

I take it every day- my dr didn't say not to, and it's easier to stay in the habit of taking every day if you're not taking a break once a month. I just take it every morning with my vitamin and folic acid. 

I expected it would make me bleed more, but I didn't notice any difference at all. I guess that comes down to how little blood is actually lost during your period - only about 3 tablespoons in a normal cycle - the rest is mucous and tissue. Also, the difference it makes is on the cellular level... it's not like it's going to make you bleed like a hemophiliac. 

As far as I know, it shouldn't affect ovulation at all. But I'm no expert....


----------



## rottpaw

heart tree said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hearty, it is so good to hear from you and I hope you are regaining some peace. You have been through so much and just wish I could hug you in person!
> 
> Couple of notes for you - I had the HSG just before I got pregnant. Literally, we got pregnant that same cycle. My dr. said it can actually increase your chances of a pg for up to 3 months afterward, and it certainly worked for us. So keep that positive thought in mind!  Mine was a bit painful, but nothing unbearable. And nothing like stories I'd read (whatever you do, DO NOT google). I had trouble with the catheter placement, but was okay after that once they took the speculum out. I'm a real baby about pain, and I was fine. You will be too! It does tell them a lot and also lets them see whether both tubes are open, so it's a great test diagnostically.
> 
> Also, I've been on the progesterone supps as well (starting about week 6 of pregnancy). Ironically, my dr says I can stop this Friday but now I am nervous about stopping them! I know that is crazy and I should trust the dr. but I'm still too nervous to quit them. Sheesh. More proof that I am a born worrier! She said the placenta takes over about 8 weeks but everything I have read says 12. Everything is going well for us and I am way too scared to upset the apple cart so to speak. We see our OB for the first visit in 2 weeks and I am thinking I'll stay on them till I can discuss with her. But then I think my own dr. surely knows what she's doing. I don't know, I'm nuts!
> 
> Anyway, wanted to offer you those two tidbits on the hsg and the progesterone. I've not had any noticeable issues/side effects with the supps. Hope they work for you as well!
> 
> And Carole, prayers for this month! You are doing all that you can and I hope this is your month!! Hugs!
> 
> Hugs and love to all of you ladies! I miss this board and am keeping all of you in my prayers!
> 
> Oops, you were the one to tell me not to google. Well, I did. Damn google, it is a blessing and a curse! I did read that it can increase fertility. The getting pregnant part doesn't seem to be my problem. It's keeping them in there that is more my problem. But of course I'm going to BD that cycle in hopes that it gives me a healthy bean! I really hope the progesterone works for me. Thanks for your encouraging words. Glad to hear things are going well for you. Makes me a little sad to see your March Mummies ticker. I hope everyone there is doing well. Wish I was still there.
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

We miss you so much on the March board as well (and I am so sorry to make you sad, even a little!), but it WILL happen for you! I truly believe that!! :hugs:

Hopefully the progesterone will help give you a sticky bean. Lots of my friends have been placed on it as well, and those pregnancies went well thereafter. HUGS!!! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, 

Carol I've got everything crossed for you, Rottpaw - glad things are coming along well for you, Hearty, I'm sure its selfish but I'm glad you're still lurking around, we really miss you! Skye - your idea about blowing raspberries really made me giggle - I have visions now of women in stirrups blowing raspberries at the dr!
I went to see my GP today, he said the last test just showed I was still in the follicular phase. I asked if it could be because I have a 30/31 day cycle - he said it might make a difference to the test results and has asked me to have 3 tests throughout the month - I'm going to look like a pin cushion! He also mentioned Clomid and the possibility of iui if we can get me ovulating so feel a little less defeated than before.


----------



## heart tree

I feel like I'm coming out of lurkdom. I love this thread! Twinkle, it sounds like you have a solid plan. I think being a pin cushion is well worth it if it means a little bean at the end of it! Remind me, have you had trouble ovulating? Do you ever chart temps? I'm such a huge advocate of this. What cycle day are you on today?


----------



## HappyAuntie

I agree - I don't chart temps, but I've marked my dates on the calendar since I was 12 (and my cycle is very regular) so I know my cycle inside and out. At our first appt with the fs/re (whatever you want to call him), I was able to lay out years of data on my cycles!! Knowing what's normal for your body is SO much more valuable than knowing what's "normal". And being able to spot precisely when something changes in your cycle is really important in terms of overall health, not just ttc.

Hearty, I'm also glad you're still lurking. :hugs: I love this thread!


----------



## Amos2009

Auntie- I love it when you can go in to the doc's and tell them exactly what's going on. So many times they think we are all just dumb little girls who don't know anything about anything. I have learned so much this past year about my body and the innerworkings of reproduction that I feel like I should wear a white coat and stethoscope sometimes.


----------



## skye2010

OMG Hearty!!!
I have been charting since 6-7 months and I actually do this cause my acupuncturist asked me but I never paid attention to it. My luteal phase is actually 8-10 days 11 days max. So does that mean I have a luteal phase defect?
How come my acupuncturist hasn't picked up on it since she is a Infertility specialist. I wonder if all that money I'm paying her is useless. But more so I'm wondering what to do now. Should I see a doctor. The doctors in NHS had no interest in my charts so if I go private would they be interested in charts?
Thanks for the good advice though. At least I know what seems to be the problem. Mb now we can sort this out :)


----------



## caroleb73

Twinkle thats great news that the doc wants to do more bloods throughout your cycle to get the bigger picture YAY you are on your way now. Clomid and IUI sounds fab also. I know so many ladies on here have great success:thumbup:

Heart Tree it really is so good to have you back with us you mean so much to all of us on this thread. I really hope that we can help you as much as you help us :hugs:

Skye some say that if your LP is shorter than 10 days then it is a problem and then others say it is 12. I would think that you would like for yours to be slightly longer but this can be corrected by taking B6 and progesterone which should kick in quite quickly. My doc gave me progesterone tablets a couple of cycles ago to help a bean stick if we got lucky and it made my cycle 2 days longer right away. Not sure if you would have to get a prescription for it in the UK, I know that you can buy absolutely anything here from the pharmacy without even seeing the doc which is kinda scary.

Good luck and I am sure your cycles will be perfect in no time at all:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

skye2010 said:


> OMG Hearty!!!
> I have been charting since 6-7 months and I actually do this cause my acupuncturist asked me but I never paid attention to it. My luteal phase is actually 8-10 days 11 days max. So does that mean I have a luteal phase defect?
> How come my acupuncturist hasn't picked up on it since she is a Infertility specialist. I wonder if all that money I'm paying her is useless. But more so I'm wondering what to do now. Should I see a doctor. The doctors in NHS had no interest in my charts so if I go private would they be interested in charts?
> Thanks for the good advice though. At least I know what seems to be the problem. Mb now we can sort this out :)

It sounds to me like you Ov in a good place. You said your cycles were 22-28 days and your luteal phase is 8-11 days. That means at the earliest, you OV on CD 11 and at the latest CD20. That is a perfect range to be Ov'ing. CD11 is a little early, but not too bad.

I agree with Carole, your LP may be a little short. Your acupuncturist might not believe in an LP defect. Some doctors don't think it is a problem. Personally, I do. Have you gotten bloods done to check your progesterone? You might want to ask about that. Mine was normal, but my LP was still 10-12 days. I tried B6 and it didn't help me, but it does help a lot of women lengthen it. My acupuncturist told me to try progesterone cream and it helped lengthen it to 13 days. I've heard from doctors that the cream doesn't absorb well into the skin, but it helped me enough to lengthen my LP. The brand my acupuncturist told me to use is Emerita which you can find here.

She said it should be a bio-identical or human-identical kind of cream which this one is. I've found it in local health food stores and also on Amazon.com. You rub 1-2 teaspoons of it into your skin twice a day from ovulation until you get your period or into your first trimester. 

You might want to try B6 first and then add the cream if that doesn't work on it's own. 

I think you have less of an irregular cycle than you think you do. I really think you are on your way to figuring this out!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, I have to confess to being totally clueless about my cycles - I was on the BCP from age 14 until 34 pretty much non-stop so I'm completely out of touch with my body. I tried charting my temps for 3 months but as I don't have a regular time for getting up (it can vary from 7 - 11am depending on what the day holds workwise) I was setting my alarm for 6am & taking it then - however I found I wasn't sleeping as I was waking up about 4.30am needing the loo but not wanting to get up as I knew it would mess with my temps. Then if I did manage to hold it & stay in bed I couldn't get back to sleep after temping so in the end I was totally exhausted and feeling really poorly. DH ended up begging me to stop because it was stressing me out do much & I know being really stressed isn't going to make TTC any easier! My chart was all over the place but I didn't know if that was because I wasn't ovulating or because of not sleeping properley, although now I think maybe I wasn't ovulating as I then tried OPKs & never got a positive.
I'm so glad I've got all of you - when I've told my friends here that I'm going to have 3 blood tests this month they've all gone 'oh no!' and have thought I'm crazy when I've been really happy about it! 
Heart, I'm on CD 5 today. Did I say I'd asked about day 3 tests & my GP said he didn't know what they'd be testing for at that point - so atm he's just testing for progesterone, he asked me to go 3 times during the month - I know he said day 28 but I'm not sure when else to go!?


----------



## MrsJ08

Skye - just to let you know that my cycles are 26-28 days and I was OV between CD10 & CD13 of my cycle. On the cycle I conceived I think I OV'D on CD13 and I got a BFP @ 10dpo. I guess whether you have a LP defect may depend on whether you are on one of your shorter cycles at 22 days. If I was in your position personally I would be inclined to go to your GP, exaggerate how long you have been TTC and ask them to monitor the bloods through your cycle because you think your LP may be a little short. You've got nothing to lose and I would be inclined to go down the clinical route personally. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi girls :)
Thanks a million for the great advices Carole, MrsJ08 and Hearty. I think I'll take up on a combination of them. I'll try the progestrone creme for this cycle while I wait for the doc appt which could take another 2 months. :) (GP referred me to the hospital, they don't discuss any speciality issues LOL)

Twinkle, I don't mind the toilet trip as long as it is not just before I chart. I assume 2 hrs before wouldn't make a big difference as long as I go back to deep sleep cause I always go to toilet. So if you really are curious about temping maybe you can try a relaxed version. Although I think you do get a little higher temperature if you stayed in bed longer. In that case I think you add 1 degree for every hour you overslept or subtract 1 degree on every hr you slept less than normal. 

I think this month is a good looking month for this thread :) Cause as far as I can see there is 2 beanies on it's way, some very good looking big eggs, some very resilient steel courage & nerves, and some new members :))) Soooo I aaam hopeful for some goood news everyone :)))


----------



## skye2010

I found a good fertility blog link in one of the other threads. There is a lot of info about miscarriages, ivf, iui and other issues. I thought mb it might be useful
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, how is everyone doing? I am still lurking around .....:flower:

I have been charting my temps for a few months, and if I get up at a diff time I adjust the temps on a website...there are a few to google that do this, I decide the average time I get up, and then whenever it changes, adjust....

Even after 2 MC's, when other signs seem messed up, the temps still always tell me when I am Oving....:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi ladies hope the start of your weekend is going well.

I am chilling out today as DH back at work in Saudi and I will be back to work tomorrow. 

Lucy great that temping is working for you, I used it for the first few months to get to know my cycle but then stopped as I sometimes wasn't sleeping because of it. I also know now that I will O on CD11 or 12 without fail although I still use the OPK's just to make sure. For the past 2 months I have been on medicated cycles so my O date is controlled by the docs.

I hope that your body settles back down soon after your sad losses and you get a sticky BFP very soon:hugs:

Skye thanks for the link, very useful.

MrsJ you must be getting very excited now as you are so close to your due date. Can't wait to see pics of your bubba and wish you a very smooth delivery.

I am now 1dpo and starting progesterone today so let the symptons begin hehehehe. I will do my best not to lose it in the TWW but really can't promise. Think I will be needing to lean on you guys a little more than usual:haha:

I think after all of the drama we have experienced TTC we really could cope with just about anything. We are one bunch of tough ladies indeed.

Take care all and enjoy your weekend :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

caroleb73 said:


> MrsJ you must be getting very excited now as you are so close to your due date. Can't wait to see pics of your bubba and wish you a very smooth delivery.

Thanks hun :hugs: I am very excited but a little anxious as my baby is still breech. The hospital have me doing Moxibustion at the moment (a chinese remedy) to try and turn the baby. If that fails they will try to manually turn the baby via ECV. My biggest fear is an Emergency C-Section so if the ECV doesn't work I don't think I'm prepared to risk delivering a breech baby. Will have to wait and see I guess. I have my 36wk scan on Wednesday. Turn baby, turn!


----------



## heart tree

skye2010 said:


> I found a good fertility blog link in one of the other threads. There is a lot of info about miscarriages, ivf, iui and other issues. I thought mb it might be useful
> https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/

I recently found this blog as well. I have all but consumed it! I want that doctor to be my doctor! Thanks for posting it. Very informative for all the ladies.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just spent 2 hours reading it! It's so nice to have information available from a reliable source, not just hearsay and anecdotes.


----------



## skye2010

Hearty I have been actually very inspired by another doctor in the US but DH wouldn't hear any of it as he thinks it is a little over the top for making an appointement overseas. He is in New York. He has a blog and a book.it really is worth checking him out. His name is Dr. Sami David. Let me know what u think.


----------



## twinkle1975

Mrs J - I was a breach baby delivered naturally - me and my mum were both fine! fingers crossed for turning though!


----------



## MrsJ08

twinkle1975 said:


> Mrs J - I was a breach baby delivered naturally - me and my mum were both fine! fingers crossed for turning though!

Thanks Twinkle. The thing that worries me is that it is far less common for breech babies to be delivered vaginally now so the MW's just don't have the same skills. When we were born it was very common but now babies tend to be turned or a C-Section takes place so lot's of MW's have never delivered a breech. I think it might be slightly more risk than I'm prepared to take. Just praying baby turns and it becomes a moot point x


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone

I posted in another thread on this forum but wanted to pop in and state that I got a :bfp: while on our anniversary cruise! It was a bit of a shock to say the least! I was not expecting it so quickly.

As a reminder, I came off the pill mid-April of this year (after 17 years on the pill) and we started trying after my first natural period in May - so 2 months!

I am currently just over 5 weeks pregnant - thrilled, yet terrified of something going wrong. This is my first pregnancy and I am 38 years old.

I did want to point out that just before I found out I was pregnant, I was hit with a ton of symptoms (vivid dreams, hot flashes, butterflies in stomach, cramps, a little nausea, and I was very horny! :blush:). Now, 5 weeks on, the hot flashes remain but are nowhere near as intense as they first were. However, the cramps are getting a little stronger. (Does anyone know if this is normal? I have no spotting).

Rottpaw, how is your pregnancy progressing and how do you feel? Heart Tree - I read through this entire thread again after I came back from vacation and my heart is broken for you. :flow: I hope you are healing. You have been in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Mrs J - I know what you mean - even back in my day it was a spectacle - apparently there were so many students in the room that my Dad got shoved out! Come on baby J - get shifting!!


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Congrats Animalcracker!! It's good to hear everyone's stories and that people are getting their BFP!


----------



## caroleb73

Mrs J I really hope baby turns for you. Oddly enough my friend at work has just under 2 weeks to go and her baby is also breech and she is having a tough time finding a hospital here that will attempt to turn the baby. I will be willing your little one to do a flip:hugs:

Congrats Animal Cracker that is fab news that gives us all hope that our turn could be soon.

Well I am back to work today and still feeling a little sore from O this cycle. It seems the meds make it all very intense and I feel tender inside. But I am now 2dpo so another 13 to go until I can test. Gonna try and hold out and not test before but hey I am sure this calm attitude will be very different next week:haha:

Hope you enjoy your Sunday and look forward to catching up on all your news later :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies :hugs:

AnimalCrackers - don't worry cramps are perfectly normal, especially around the time you would have had your period. I got very painful ones right up to about 14 weeks. Congratulations :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovely lovely ladies, please can I bother you for a little bit of advice - I have to go for 3 blood tests this month so I can see if we can work out of I'm ovulating, I know I've got to go for 1 on day 28 but I'm not sure when to go for the other 2. One of them also says FSH on it as well as progesterone - am I meant to have that one right at the start of my cycle? I'm on day 7 now - should I wait until the start of my next cycle? Thanks everyone - I really appreciate your help xxx


----------



## skye2010

Turn Mrs J's baby turn :)))


----------



## animalcracker

Thank you very much everyone! Tomorrow I get my blood work results back. I am anxious and hope the numbers are good!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats AnimalCracker! 

I got my BFP a few days ago too. I am waiting on my second set of bloods to come back tomorrow. I'm sure I will be a nervous wreck as the day goes on. I have NO symptoms whatsoever- not even any cramping which makes me worry it's in my tube again. :(


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats AnimalCracker!
> 
> I got my BFP a few days ago too. I am waiting on my second set of bloods to come back tomorrow. I'm sure I will be a nervous wreck as the day goes on. I have NO symptoms whatsoever- not even any cramping which makes me worry it's in my tube again. :(

Congrats to you! That is wonderful!

Don't worry about no symptoms - the mother of my god-son felt absolutely nothing until she got a BFP and continued to feel nothing until she heard her baby's heartbeat. (Was was 38 when she got pregnant too).

It's more common to feel no symptoms. Mine seem to be dwindling , which is worrisome. There is either something wrong or my body is getting used to the pregnancy and hormones are 'evening out.' 

Tomorrow I get both sets of blood work. I am on pins and needles waiting to find out!

I have everything crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

It's just been so different this time- I have always had sore boobs from about a week before I got my BFP. I have also been sick though so I am hoping it's just my body's way of attacking my sickness instead of giving me my pg symptoms LOL
Good luck to you tomorrow! Sticky sticky dust!!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> It's just been so different this time- I have always had sore boobs from about a week before I got my BFP. I have also been sick though so I am hoping it's just my body's way of attacking my sickness instead of giving me my pg symptoms LOL
> Good luck to you tomorrow! Sticky sticky dust!!!!

Thank you! I will report back with the numbers once I get them. I have everything crossed! LOL

I understand how worrisome it is to not feel anything, but keep your chin up. I know mothers who experienced the sore boobs and nausea with baby #1 and nothing at all with Baby #2. 

My symptoms come and go and are now subsiding and it freaks me out. I am trying to remain positive and optimistic. I am so attached to this little bean already. It is so hard not to worry, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Its IMPOSSIBLE not to worry!! LOL I say everytime I get pg I will not worry, but that lasts about an hour!


----------



## MrsJ08

Amos and Animal Cracker sending you lots of sticky :dust: I won't bother telling you not to worry because I didn't start relaxing until I hit 2nd Tri but stay away from Google and don't worry about symptoms etc. There is no such thing as "normal" every pregnancy is different. I had nausea and pains at the beginning, then none, then nausea again at the end of 2nd tri. The list is endless... Sending you lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

congrats animalcracker!!!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

So I just got my blood work numbers back. I need to do some research, I don't know what they mean, except that my gyn tells me they are good.

Tuesday, 10th August (when I was 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant) the number is 1,421. On 12th August (when I was 4 weeks and 6 days pregnant) the number is 2,604). So they went up 60%. My gyn says that is what she likes to see.

Any insight? LOL

Amos2009 - how are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Those numbers look good Animal! You should definitely be happy with that!
I am just counting down the time- I go for an ultrasound in about an hour- not expecting to see anything this early, but a gestational sac sure would be nice! I get my blood results in about 4 hours or so


----------



## skye2010

I just came back from my acupuncturist who told me I don't need any progestrone creme and that my body was too sensitive, and that I had a progress too quickly but than took a step back because she cut back on herbs too quickly. Ana that it was a matter of time for BFP and that I should wait another 5 months (untill end of this year) to start any other treatment and blahdidiblah. I've been seeing her since March and no success. (6 months) Not sure how much does this help. If I am to try this BFP all natural ways 1 year what does the acupuncturist do really?

Any ideas on how beneficial they are?

Am i ranting? :( blah blah

Anyways pregnant ladies pls let us know that things are looking good cause that would cheer me up :))) THNX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Amos2009 said:


> Those numbers look good Animal! You should definitely be happy with that!
> I am just counting down the time- I go for an ultrasound in about an hour- not expecting to see anything this early, but a gestational sac sure would be nice! I get my blood results in about 4 hours or so

Waiting on pins and needles to hear everything is fine!! Be sure and update when you hear something. :kiss:


----------



## MrsJ08

skye2010 said:


> I just came back from my acupuncturist who told me I don't need any progestrone creme and that my body was too sensitive, and that I had a progress too quickly but than took a step back because she cut back on herbs too quickly. Ana that it was a matter of time for BFP and that I should wait another 5 months (untill end of this year) to start any other treatment and blahdidiblah. I've been seeing her since March and no success. (6 months) Not sure how much does this help. If I am to try this BFP all natural ways 1 year what does the acupuncturist do really?
> 
> Any ideas on how beneficial they are?
> 
> Am i ranting? :( blah blah
> 
> Anyways pregnant ladies pls let us know that things are looking good cause that would cheer me up :))) THNX

Please don't be offended, but honestly? I think you should go and see the doctor. I know that acupuncture, chinese medicine etc does work for some people but I think a big part of it is psychological and it works because people have PMA about it. A friend of mine went to a reflexologist and got her :bfp: that cycle after a year of trying but there is no way of knowing whether it is that which did the trick. I suspect it was the fact that she had been travelling loads for work, came back, had the reflexology which relaxed her, believed it would help and then hey presto. I would just be more inclined to go down a medical route, perhaps they will give you an ultrasound scan to check everything is as it should be. They might also check your hormones are working properly. I had been having a lot of lower stomach pain prior to TTC and they were in the process of checking it out when I fell pregnant. My hormone tests came back clear but I actually had the ultrasound 2 days after I was pregnant. Of course by then I knew that things were working properly so it didn't matter. Even so, I think there is a lot to be said for finding a sympathetic GP and if I were you say you have been TTC for longer than you have so they get things moving. Best of luck hun xx

Animal - I think the numbers are supposed to double so you are ahead of the game. Great news :happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> Those numbers look good Animal! You should definitely be happy with that!
> I am just counting down the time- I go for an ultrasound in about an hour- not expecting to see anything this early, but a gestational sac sure would be nice! I get my blood results in about 4 hours or so

I have everything crossed for you!

My first sonogram isn't until about 9 weeks or so - I am anxious, but excited!:happydance: 

So my numbers are good? The research online says that numbers don't mean too much - as long as they double, that's all that matters. A friend of mine says her numbers were on the low side but did double, so that's all they wanted to see. 

Best of luck at the Dr today! :flower: Let us know what happens!


----------



## animalcracker

skye2010 said:


> I just came back from my acupuncturist who told me I don't need any progestrone creme and that my body was too sensitive, and that I had a progress too quickly but than took a step back because she cut back on herbs too quickly. Ana that it was a matter of time for BFP and that I should wait another 5 months (untill end of this year) to start any other treatment and blahdidiblah. I've been seeing her since March and no success. (6 months) Not sure how much does this help. If I am to try this BFP all natural ways 1 year what does the acupuncturist do really?
> 
> Any ideas on how beneficial they are?
> 
> Am i ranting? :( blah blah
> 
> Anyways pregnant ladies pls let us know that things are looking good cause that would cheer me up :))) THNX

Hello!

First, I want to mention that I absolutely have faith in acupuncture, however just be careful because it is a service that is not covered by insurance and I've known people who have had pushy acupuncturists. They've wanted patients to go in 3 times a week and they've had no results. Of course, it is also quite expensive. I think you can read between the lines here...

I'm not saying your acupuncturist is just sucking money out of you, but telling you to wait another 5 months? You've been seeing her for 6 months already with no luck. 

In your shoes, I'd find a very aggressive fertility specialist and put your faith in her/him. (Maybe you have one already?) Sorry if I am jumping to conclusions - I don't know your full story! You may already have a fertility specialist..I'm just saying, don't rely 100% on the acupuncturist. 

I wish you the best of luck!!:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hey ladies, I''m new and hope I don"t screw this up. 
Hello ladies, I'm new and hope I don"t screw this up . . . 
First things first let me just say how thankful I am that you are all here and that I found you. When I read one post about how she cried when she first started reading this thread I felt the same way!!! It is such a relief not to feel so alone. So many things resonated with me and for the first time in months I didn't feel like a freak, i.e. checking with pregnancy test every month, check. Feeling like the worst friend ever when my friends announce their happy news, and I end up in the bathroom crying, check. Completely fixated on waking body temps, cervical position, and ovulation, check. It's all so emotionally taxing and I'm the only one of my close friends in this boat, so no one to talk to that really understands. We've been trying for a little over a year and I am going for an HSG (?) soon to see if there are any issues, hubby got tested and he's good to go. I'm 38 now but will be 39 in about 2 months and am DREADING the coming b-day if not pregnant. Trying to keep the faith and be positive, finding this web site helps so much to ease the emotional burden. thanks!!!


----------



## rottpaw

animalcracker said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I posted in another thread on this forum but wanted to pop in and state that I got a :bfp: while on our anniversary cruise! It was a bit of a shock to say the least! I was not expecting it so quickly.
> 
> As a reminder, I came off the pill mid-April of this year (after 17 years on the pill) and we started trying after my first natural period in May - so 2 months!
> 
> I am currently just over 5 weeks pregnant - thrilled, yet terrified of something going wrong. This is my first pregnancy and I am 38 years old.
> 
> I did want to point out that just before I found out I was pregnant, I was hit with a ton of symptoms (vivid dreams, hot flashes, butterflies in stomach, cramps, a little nausea, and I was very horny! :blush:). Now, 5 weeks on, the hot flashes remain but are nowhere near as intense as they first were. However, the cramps are getting a little stronger. (Does anyone know if this is normal? I have no spotting).
> 
> Rottpaw, how is your pregnancy progressing and how do you feel? Heart Tree - I read through this entire thread again after I came back from vacation and my heart is broken for you. :flow: I hope you are healing. You have been in my thoughts. :hugs:

Hi Animal and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you for asking about me - I'm doing great so far, just struggling a bit with all-day and night morning sickness. Hopefully that will end soon; I am 10 weeks today! :happydance: 

Like you, I had some weird symptoms right off the bat, and for me nausea began pretty quickly. It has been worst this last couple weeks, but my dr. says that is normal, that weeks 9-10 are the peak for MS. So here's hoping I turn the corner soon, LOL! Aside from the nausea, I mostly just feel exhausted all the time, but I try to sleep as much as I can and nap when possible. I've had a few cramps throughout, but no bleeding. Toward the beginning (4-6 weeks or so) I had a fair bit of uterine cramping. It's less now, but what I feel these days is (I think) the ligament pain I've heard mentioned - where the ligaments that support the uterus stretch as it expands. It's definitely a pain I've never felt before. It alarmed me more at the beginning. Now I'm sort of used to it. I decided not to worry unless I saw blood, LOL!

We go for our first OB appointment on the 25th (all followup to date has been with our fertility specialist, who's been AWESOME.) My FS said I could stop the progesterone supplements last Friday, but I'm a bit too nervous to go cold turkey, so plan to wait till we can discuss with the OB. 

We had another scan last week, at 9+1. Everything was great so far, and we could see baby moving around a bit. If I can ever get my scanner working, I will update my profile pic!

Hugs to ALL and I hope to see lots more BFP's for this thread this month!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello lovely lovely ladies, please can I bother you for a little bit of advice - I have to go for 3 blood tests this month so I can see if we can work out of I'm ovulating, I know I've got to go for 1 on day 28 but I'm not sure when to go for the other 2. One of them also says FSH on it as well as progesterone - am I meant to have that one right at the start of my cycle? I'm on day 7 now - should I wait until the start of my next cycle? Thanks everyone - I really appreciate your help xxx

Hi Twinkle! They tested my FSH and prog at day 3... also did an ultrasound that day for follicle count. Hope that helps!


----------



## rottpaw

MrsJ08 said:


> Amos and Animal Cracker sending you lots of sticky :dust: I won't bother telling you not to worry because I didn't start relaxing until I hit 2nd Tri but stay away from Google and don't worry about symptoms etc. There is no such thing as "normal" every pregnancy is different. I had nausea and pains at the beginning, then none, then nausea again at the end of 2nd tri. The list is endless... Sending you lots of positive vibes xxx

I definitely agree - it is impossible not to worry, but truly symptoms do come and go. It took me a few times to truly believe that, but I've experienced it enough now to trust that a half day of feeling well doesn't mean a thing. I may be sick again that night!

Mrs. J, I truly pray that baby turns for you and SOON! But try not to worry. They will take good care of both of you, whatever needs to be done! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi again ladies - I'm sorry to keep hassling you but if you get chance please could anyone look back at my last post and give me a bit of advice? Big thank yous xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinkle - sorry hun, wish I could help but I don't know the answer. I'm sure somebody will log on who know's soon x


----------



## Amos2009

Just got back....not very good news so far. They said the lining of my uterus was so thin that it didn't look very good 
I am still waiting on my hcg levels though....trying to stay positive, but I really know how this will turn out. Just like the last 3. And the thing is, this would have been an easy fix had they listened to me. Well, NOW I have proof that I have a prgoesterone deficiency!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I will hold the torch of hope for you. I've been in your shoes too many times (and I know you have too). You go in for a scan and get the same bad news every time. And then you have to wait. I hope this time things turn around. Please keep us updated.

Twinkle, I'm not sure about your tests. Have you asked the ladies in the Long Term TTC and Assisted Conception forum? They might know.

Skye, I do acupuncture, but I compliment it with Western medicine. My acupuncturist actually recommended that I talked to my doctor about blood tests, ultrasounds, a hysteroscopy and now an HSG. She sees th value in both approaches. I love acupuncture because it relaxes me. I'm sure it helps get my blood flowing which is supposed to be good for your uterus. It's not a miracle cure for conceiving or carrying a pregnancy full term though. I would agree with the other women and encourage you to get some further testing done.

Pablo, welcome. I'm glad you found this thread. Everyone is wonderful and very supportive. I hope you get some answers soon. When are you getting your HSG? I'm waiting for my first period after my most recent miscarriage. I'm getting mine right after I get my period. I hope I get it soon as I'm ready to move back into trying to conceive mode.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

Just checking in on you all. Was supposed to have my consult with the OB about injectibles (gonal-f) but we pushed it another two weeks since we're not going to start until the end of Sept. I haven't gotten af yet. It has me wondering if we may have gotten pregnant....it IS too early and like a ninny I took a pregnancy test only to find it :bfn: :cry:

We'll see if AF comes in the next few weeks. 

I was reading about the MTHFR tests and I had them done recently. It says I'm Homozygous for the "normal" C Ellele. Finding me to be "normal".

Does anyone know what a complement C4 is though? Not sure if it's serious, but I'm 1 higher and it shows an * to say it's a high level but the rest in the series were in normal range. Nobody caught that and I think I'll ask what that means when I go in for the consult.

as far as Acupuncture. It works in conjunction with Western meds. Often times it never works alone for many women. I had Chiropractic care when I was found pregnant with my first son. Now I'm seeing where there have been studies that have said Chiropractic care in conjunction with treatment can help gain pregnancies. I'm wondering if it may have helped since I have a tipped uterus.


as far as charting. I have a hard time with that because in order to chart, I have to take provera because I don't regularly get a cycle. In fact, with Jackson, I neither got a period...nor did I think I o'd but I must have done BOTH. Again, wondering if this is an issue to do with my tipped uterus. Even temping hasn't worked all that well because of the PCOS I have. When I take provera, they aren't really natural cycles so the reading wouldn't be all that accurate. :wacko:

At any rate, I wanted to come by and say hello to everyone, check on you and let you know I'm doing well too. I've been trying to lose some weight as being on hormones AND insulin has caused me to gain more than I ever have. Since they won't take me off insulin because it's safe for ttc, I'm trying to bust my bum exercising and tracking what I'm eating. Today was a tennis day with my cousin. I have to say my moods are better AND I'm feeling like my belly is going down some. It's been nice to read on the porch and just have a nice conversation with my husband where I don't want to ring his neck. :lol:

Praying your all doing well. 

Amos, I'm praying for things to turn around and that this pregnancy may take and find you with child carried to term. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Amos, dear, I am sending you my best best wishes. I really hope things turn out better in the end. Hugs, hugs hugs for you.

Hearty I do not know much about mc so I hope I'm not being nosy but apparently there is a series of investigations that the docs should be doing on repeated mc cases. This book I was reading had a list of the suspect causes. And it is quite many. Have you had all the tests done?

Welcome Pablo, yep we are all on the same boat and everyone here is really supportive so I hope you would feel better once you get it all off your chess. 

Twinkle, I think there are different types of tests that can show similar things. I had a day 3 test and a test that is done later on in the cycle but it wasn't day 28 cause I hardly get that. The tests I got done with the fertility clinique were much more relaxed about the days. (Ie the first test was done in the first week of the cycle rather than exactly day 3) And the doctor said this was a much superior test than the other one I got which my acupuncturist referred. So I think the doctor who referred you would know best which day you should take it.

I got all my tests done a while ago and all the results were looking bright. So I thought I should try naturally under a recommended fertility acupuncturists umbrella before I start IVF or IUI. Anyway i'm going to see another doc when I go visit my mum and have a second opinion from a fertility doc. Thank u for all the advice girls :)

Hello Mommy's Angel :)) your exercise plan sounds great. Although I don't like exercising I always feel really good and positive afterwards. It is balancing for hormones too. Thnx for reminding that I should go for a run this evening :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi mommy's angel, glad you are feeling ok. You sound quite positive and that's great. :hugs:

Amos...hope it's ok, thinking of you. :hugs:

Skye, hope you find a good doc! :flower:

I am waiting for Ov, unfortunately this is one of those 'wierd' cycles where I am not really sure what is going on, plus with parents visiting in a few days, there can be no :sex:until the weekend, so Ov better not happen until then! :wacko:lol

To all the girls :dust:


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> Just got back....not very good news so far. They said the lining of my uterus was so thin that it didn't look very good
> I am still waiting on my hcg levels though....trying to stay positive, but I really know how this will turn out. Just like the last 3. And the thing is, this would have been an easy fix had they listened to me. Well, NOW I have proof that I have a prgoesterone deficiency!

Amos, I am so sorry. Sometimes we know more than the doctors, don't we? Keep your chin up my friend and try to stay positive..:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Amos - I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi all, thanks for the advice, think I'll pop over & ask in assisted TTC. My doctor was really vague about when to have them which is why I'm confused!
Mommy's - I'm trying to lose some weight too - am hoping it'll make a difference if it turns out I haven't been ovulating and if they say IVF is the only hope I've got one heck of a way to go to get my BMI down to acceptable levels for the NHS to pay for it so am making a start now! Went for a long walk with a friend and her little girl yesterday & am planning an hour on the wii fit later. 
Amos - keeping everything crossed and saying prayers for you.
Love, hugs and baby dust to the rest of you xxx


----------



## caroleb73

Amos2009 said:


> Just got back....not very good news so far. They said the lining of my uterus was so thin that it didn't look very good
> I am still waiting on my hcg levels though....trying to stay positive, but I really know how this will turn out. Just like the last 3. And the thing is, this would have been an easy fix had they listened to me. Well, NOW I have proof that I have a prgoesterone deficiency!

Amos I am so sorry to hear your news. I really hope that your bean proves everyone wrong and holds on. You will be in my thoughts, sending you lots of big :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Ah Twinkle - bloody NHS and their stupid BMI calculations. I hate BMI I think it should be out-lawed as it's really unfair to shorter women. I got referred to a consultant because of my BMI but it's not effected my pregnancy and now the MW's have set about "normalising" me and cancelled the Consultant appointments. Consultants just look at their BMI numbers and don't bother to look at the person in front of them. The anaesthetist said it was a waste of his time that I got referred to him because my weight wasn't an issue. I did point out to him it was the Consultant that sent me and I didn't do it myself. I'm sorry you have to jump through their hoops hun, but good luck with your weight loss xx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Such great news...you have really cheered me up with that news Amos! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

:thumbup::happydance::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Think that just about cover's it x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

HOORAY!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

HAHA MrsJ!!! I think I will do it too!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo!!! Fantastic news Amos!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

Oh I am so happy for you! I was thinking about you this morning, sending sticky wishes to your little bean! 

Such wonderful news! :happydance: Please keep us posted!


----------



## animalcracker

MrsJ08 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::hugs::dust::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> Think that just about cover's it xClick to expand...

LOL!!! I am cheering too!!!
:happydance::happydance:\\:D/:loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

Amos, every day you have good news is a milestone and something to celebrate. Congrats!!!!


----------



## heart tree

skye2010 said:


> Hearty I do not know much about mc so I hope I'm not being nosy but apparently there is a series of investigations that the docs should be doing on repeated mc cases. This book I was reading had a list of the suspect causes. And it is quite many. Have you had all the tests done?

Thanks Skye. I have had all of the tests done for the most part. I've had every blood test known to mankind and they've all come back normal. I've had a hysteroscopy and will get an HSG once I get AF. The only other thing I could get is a laproscopy, but that would entail minor surgery and then time to heal before ttc again. Since I don't have symptoms of endometriosis, the doctor doesn't think I need a laproscopy. 50% of women with recurrent miscarriages never get a diagnosis. 50%!!! It's shocking to me that medicine hasn't come further than that. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I think I fall into that category. My doctor will put me on progesterone suppositories once I get pregnant again. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

Amen! I'll continue to pray for a healthy happy pregnancy with a happy healthy baby in 9 months. :hugs: What a pleasant surprise to hear such great news! Relax, try to enjoy the moment as you focus on this beautiful pregnancy. I'll also pray for a calm heart and spirit as I know this has you on edge. Looking forward to hearing all GOOD news in the upcoming days, weeks and months:flower:.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hearty I do not know much about mc so I hope I'm not being nosy but apparently there is a series of investigations that the docs should be doing on repeated mc cases. This book I was reading had a list of the suspect causes. And it is quite many. Have you had all the tests done?
> 
> Thanks Skye. I have had all of the tests done for the most part. I've had every blood test known to mankind and they've all come back normal. I've had a hysteroscopy and will get an HSG once I get AF. The only other thing I could get is a laproscopy, but that would entail minor surgery and then time to heal before ttc again. Since I don't have symptoms of endometriosis, the doctor doesn't think I need a laproscopy. 50% of women with recurrent miscarriages never get a diagnosis. 50%!!! It's shocking to me that medicine hasn't come further than that. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I think I fall into that category. My doctor will put me on progesterone suppositories once I get pregnant again. Maybe that will help.Click to expand...


Heart Tree,

This is so sad for me. We went to a bureavement group and another woman had an exact same situation as i did. She had her son also at 22weeks gestation as I did...only she was in a hotel in a totally different state where the hospital closest to them had no prenatal care. She gave birth in the hotel and he passed away. She looked at me and asked if I minded sharing what our cause was because she got no answers. I told her I lost my mucus plug and ended up with BV (bacterial vaginosis). I allowed them to test the placenta but NOT my son. She told me that they even tested the placenta and found no reason for 2nd trimester loss. She just started to cry and I just ran over to cry with her. I have the answers and she still doesn't. It's just very hard to deal with. 

Needless to say, that was traumatic for me to hear and deal with as I too was coping with not just a loss but neglegence from our hospital and OB staff so I never went back because I couldn't handle it.

This has been a subject for me that I just dont' understand. One charity has made me sick....March of Dimes. I won't get into it here as to WHY but I find it hard to believe they are supposed to support miscarriages and late term losses of rainbow babies like mine. I don't support and won't ever give a dime to march of dimes.

At any rate I DO believe we need scientists to look more into this subject. It's absolutely hard to believe there are LOTS of women who don't get closure that could possibly help them in their future pregnancies. How is this NOT getting priority around the world??


----------



## skye2010

?


Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

Amos dear, more best best wishes for you. How great is this news? Stick baby Amos stick. :))):happydance::happydance::happydance: :baby: pls stay there for 9 months and be happy, come out when you are ready :))


----------



## skye2010

Hearty I had the same reaction when I heard the IVF success rates. Which is %30 at its best. Commonly people think if anyone has a problem she can just IVF and have the baby without any complications. It is a misconception among many that IVF'ing a baby is like having a pizza delivery. More or less everyone around me kept asking before we even started to try "Why don't you IVF perhaps u can get twins' including DH. "Haha"
Anyways better not get hung up about these rates hun cause it drives me mad. 

I heard that while doing laparoscopy the doc can also correct scar tissue if there is any. So that might be a good outcome if you have any after all your ordeal. This book also talks about minor infection which can be treated very simply apart from a lot of other things. Have you checked out that docs web page I mentioned. It is the book he wrote that I am referring to. Cause sometimes perhaps a doctor might miss out sthg that another one picks up on. 

Anyways good luck to us all cause we will all get there soon. Don't forget ladies more good news will be coming soon and perhaps it's u next time :)))) xx


----------



## caroleb73

Amos I'm over the moon for you. You see your little bean is fighting to hang on in there. I think that sometimes the doctors can scare you unneccessarily, after all there is so much they don't know about fertility otherwise there wouldn't be so many of us with the lovely label of "unexplained".

I say trust you instincts and never give up hope as life has a weird way of shocking us all at times:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

thanks to all you girls and all your support!! First amos, great news and so glad for you, wishing you nine months of good doc visits!!!! Hearttree so good to see you back after the loss. One of my best friends has lost two this year, one was a set of twins. I never knew the emotional toll it took on women until I saw her go throug it, my heart goes out to you!!!

I have an apt. With my obgyn this afternoon to discuss HSG and possible laproscopy. Will have better handle l on the details after that. Wondering if you can combine something like clomid with hsg? wit's funny when we first started ttc I was of the "let nature take it's course".. Lol, it's a slippery slope, a year later i'm thinking throw every test and fertility drug at me, hit me with ur best shot. However we are not rich and ivf is not an option. So opefully hsg will show any problems and or give the eggs the boost thwy need. Also going to supplement with accupunture as our cumminity has some great accupuncturists (sp)? With great results. My advice hr would be to find someon who specializes in accupuncture fertility.


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Just a quickie to let you know that your positive vibes must have helped as when I went to the hospital for a scan today I discovered that my baby has turned and is now head down
:wohoo:

Thanks for your positive thoughts.

Sending you all lots of baby :dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

MrsJ08 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know that your positive vibes must have helped as when I went to the hospital for a scan today I discovered that my baby has turned and is now head down
> :wohoo:
> 
> Thanks for your positive thoughts.
> 
> Sending you all lots of baby :dust:

HOORAY!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am loving all the great news on here in the last few days!! 

afm, I'm at 7dpo and not doing a very good job fighting the symptom-spotting, I'm afraid... I hate the tww!


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies!!
Ive been holidaying this month so i havent been able to contribute that much.

Amos so happy to hear your numbers doubled, i also had a bit of a scare at the beginning of my pregnancy with low betas so i know how great it is when you see them doubling! 

MrsJ08 Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heres to a quick and painless delivery!!!

I have another scan tomorrow and if all goes well will be leaving for another mini holiday.


----------



## skye2010

Roll in the good news ladies, :))) There sure must be more to come.
Good luck MrsJ and bb J soon hope to see your picture.


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm rooting for you all xx


----------



## heart tree

Skye, what is the book you are referring to? I must have missed that info.

Pablo, let us know how your consultation goes. We may end up getting our HSGs at the same time! I know what you mean about a slippery slope. I was the same way at the beginning, but after 3 losses, I'm ready for anything as long as it gets me my healthy bub. I saw you live in Breckenridge. I was just there in April. My husband's cousin owns a house there and we stayed there for a week. It was beautiful, but wow, the altitude is high! It was my first time in Colorado. We also took a trip to Veil and Aspen. Stunning. I know what you mean about IVF. It is so expensive. I'm envious of our friends across the pond who can get it through the NHS. I'm not ready to entertain IVF, because I obviously can get pregnant. My husband doesn't want to do it, but realizes that if I don't do everything to get my bub, I might have to get a divorce. Seriously. So, we may consider it down the road. 

MrsJ, that is beautiful news! Looks like that babe of yours is ready to make its entrance into the world!

Happy Auntie, I hope we get some good news from you soon. It is so hard not to symptom spot!

Hi Vicky!!!

AFM, just saw my doc today. She and the specialist still think I've just had bad luck. She doesn't think they'll find anything wrong in the HSG. She said they would have picked something up during my D&C's or my hysteroscopy. They are just doing it as a precaution. She gave me a hug at the end of my visit. I can't wait to start AF and get on with it!


----------



## lynnb

MrsJ - Glad to hear bubs has turned & fx'd for quick labour for you

Pablo - Let us know ow your appointment goes

Heart tree - It's women like you who give me the strength to go on ttc, I wish there was something I could say or do that would make things easier for you, know that you are in my heart, my thoughts & that I am praying for a very sticky BFP for you :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

I'm still trying to process what has happened today so I apologize for not reading all the updates yet. 
Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.


----------



## heart tree

Amos, you know I've been following this in the PAL section, but wanted to send you my love on this thread too. I'm in shock that someone as lovely as you should have to endure even more uncertainty and heartache than you already have. It simply isn't fair. I hope you get some news quickly that will give you some answers. Limbo is the worst place to be in my opinion. Being part of the recurrent miscarriage team is no fun, but know that I am on your team and am here for you in any way possible.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amos2009 said:


> I'm still trying to process what has happened today so I apologize for not reading all the updates yet.
> Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.

Still praying for the numbers to rise and that everything will be okay. :hugs:

Not sure if this is the same thing, but when I was pregnant with my Jackson, my numbers were low. They told me they expected me to miscarry and not to get my hopes up. A week later, my numbers doubled. He kept beating the odds our sweet boy. Later in my 1st trimester we found out that the imbilical attatched to the front right side. They said it wasn't where they usually find it but he was still okay. Every time we needed an ultrasound they'd scare me by saying they couldn't hear his heartbeat. Turns out he was straight up and down and they either got his head or his butt. :lol:

Sadly he passed away, but it was from a freak accident where I lost my mucus plug...he still would have made it had I been listened to and we would have had an antibiotic suppository and a cerclage. 

Again, I'm not sure if the issue is the same with what you speak of on your right side, but I'm holding on to hope that everything continues to work out and that the numbers continue to grow, they find a little baby in there. My heart and prayers are with you dear friend. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Can anyone explain to me what homozygous means?? A few posts back I was saying I was found to be a "normal" homozygous and I notice that Amos is and wasn't sure if this meant something bad or not even if it said I was "Normal". I'm a bit confused.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Homozygous is when both copies of the gene in question (in this case, MTHFR) are the same, heterozygous is when each of the two copies are different. Amos has a homozygous mutation, meaning both copies of her MTHFR gene are mutated, which can cause recurrent mc if undiagnosed/untreated. I have a heterozygous mutation, where one copy is normal and one is mutated, which most likely means I am completely fine. If I read your original post about it correctly, you are homozygous normal, so both of your copies are normal and it shouldn't affect your pregnancies at all.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Amos2009 said:


> I'm still trying to process what has happened today so I apologize for not reading all the updates yet.
> Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.

Amos, we're all on your team. :hugs: We're still praying and hoping for the best, even when you don't have the strength to.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone. And Mommy's Angel- I did not know the story of your sweet little baby. I am so sorry for your loss. 
I believe in miracles and the power of prayer. The doctor just called and said my numbers have doubled so they are doing what they are supposed to. They are just over 900 now so she said generally they wouldnt see a sac on an ultrasound with numbers that low anyway. Basically only time will tell. 
I am sorry if I have been copying/pasting my posts today. I am just so mentally drained I wanted to update everyone. Love you girls


----------



## heart tree

No reason to apologize honey! Let's take these numbers as good news today. Every ounce of good news is important. So far, this bub sounds like a fighter! You need to rest, rest, rest. You have been through a lot in the past few days (and months, and years!) Sitting in the unknown is the hardest place to be for me. It is hard to keep your mind off of all of the "what ifs." What helped me (somewhat) was to watch mindless television and movies. It was the only way to help keep my mind off of all of the awful scenarios my mind tends to create. I hope you have a way to distract yourself as well. I'm thinking of you as I know we all are. xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> I'm still trying to process what has happened today so I apologize for not reading all the updates yet.
> Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.

Amos, I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now. I am so sorry you are going through this worry. I am praying for you and sending positive vibes your way :hugs: I am praying for your little bean to stick :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You Happy Auntie.

Amos, sounds like your going through what I went through in the beginning. It worked out though and everything was fine, even though they kept freaking me out with the heartbeat issue. In fact, I was told he was right on growth wise had I not had the accident.

The gift of having to have a pelvic sonogram though was to see our Jackson and hear his heartbeat EVERY time. I look at our little trips as a "gift". We had our little guy for a few minutes, but I had several months getting to know him. 

I too think this sounds as good news. Based on my experience, sometimes things don't always look as they seem when Dr.s are searching. All I can say is similar to Heart tree. Try and rest, enjoy this beautiful process of pregnancy and I too used to watch and still do sometimes..comedies to keep me laughing and enjoying my pregnancy. The less stress the better.

Again, I continue to pray for a healthy happy pregnancy to term with a happy healthy baby to hold in 9 months.


----------



## pablo797

hey girls, amos tough day, time for a little R&R, maybe a back rub from dh?? I agree with the girls, stay positive, we're all sending good vibes your way. 

Heartree - had apt. with the doc today and she tested my thyroid again (was a bit high at a 4 before). said under normal circumstances a 4 is fine, but fertility docs like to have it 2.5 or lower so we'll see. as for the HGS, said she suggested killing two birds with one stone and said a Laproscopy would be covered by my insurance as I've had a recurring side pain, plus she could squeeze some dye through my tubes while she was at it. It's more invasive, and you go under general anesthesia, plus a few days recovery, but it's pretty thorough. same good benefits and it will check everything including scar tissue tec. Will schedule for a month from now which means TWW this month again, but I feel positive that if nothing happens this month then I've taken a step in the pro-active direction. 

Finally, yes I live in Breckenridge, wonder if you came into the store I run??? It's high in altitude, but today was 70, sunny and no humidity. Gotta love the mountains!!!.(talk to me in January and I'll have a much different attitude). Forgive some of my replies if the typing is off, have been typing from my phone which is always a chore. much love and good vibes to all!!!


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, what store? I'm not sure I'll remember the name, but if you describe it, maybe it will ring a bell. I went into a lot of stores.

Can you describe your recurrent side pain? I've had something similar. The specialist I saw said it might be a mild case of endometriosis, but since I get pregnant pretty easily and have fairly regular cycles, he wasn't concerned. If you don't mind, I'm curious to hear what yours have been like.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Could it be a cyst bursting? I have PCOS and cysts have been known to burst....however, I've heard that there's slight discomfort on the left or right ovary when the egg releases too.

since your going in for the Lap and HSG, if they find nothing wrong will you start fertility meds?? Reason I'm asking is because a friend of mine who also has PCOS went in for something similar and told them if they were going in for all this and couldn't find anything wrong, that she wanted what's called "ovarian drilling". It's a procedure that drills holes into the ovaries and gives the swimmies more access. 

Thing is, it has an expiration date of a year from the proceedure. She got pregnant midway through and because of the pregnancy hormones, it stops the expiration date on the ovarian drilling which caused her to get pregnant shortly after giving birth to her twins which she also used injectibles with. Once she gave birth to the twins, the ovarian drill reactivated for several more months and she conceived by surprise her little girl. So now she has 3. Talk about surprises.

So I thought I'd bring that proceedure up for you to check into. If they're going in, and you plan to persue fertility meds in the future, this may be something to get done while your already under without having to dive in again for another invasive proceedure. I'm told it didn't hurt at all for her.


----------



## Amos2009

When do you guys have the pains? Like Mommy's Angel said, that could be related to ovulation. I know before all my losses I could never feel myself ovulating, but I sure can now.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Prior to my 1st mc, I never felt ovulation, either! In fact, the first month after my 1st mc, I was convinced there was something wrong with me when I felt it and went back to the dr about it. Since then I have felt it every month. So strange how that happens - and kind of glad to hear I'm not the only one with that experience.


----------



## heart tree

My pain is on the right side near my ovaries. It started last June about 6 months after my first miscarriage. It was accompanied by a lot of brown blood, a little heavier than spotting, but not enough to be a period and it lasted for 2 weeks. I thought it was a ruptured cyst and got checked out. They said it wasn't. I always have some mid-cycle spotting and now I feel that pain at the same time as the spotting. It usually occurs a week or more before I ovulate so I don't think it is ovulation pain. Also, I feel it when I get my period and when I'm pregnant. The first time I felt it, it was a very sharp, stabbing pain. Now, it feels more like a pulsing irritation. The fertility specialist I saw said that the nerves in the abdomen can be deceiving, so what you think might be pain in your ovary could be in another place entirely. I've had many doctors look for PCOS and they all say my ovaries look fine. The only thing I can come up with is endo since I seem to only notice it when I have some bleeding. But, I'm not convinced it is endo, so I'm trying to survey other women who feel something similar. So far it is a mystery!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Amos - my thoughts are with you and I just wanted to let you know that when I had my investigative ultrasound (for another problem) I was just over 4 weeks pregnant and they couldn't see a sack. I went to the doctor to get the results 2 weeks later and he made me take yet another pregnancy test (despite the fact that I have a bfp at 10dpo & several later ones already) because he wasn't convinced I was pregnant because the sack hadn't been seen. Suffice to say he had barely dipped the stick before it shrieked positive at him. If you were 6 or 7 wks I would be worried but at this stage I believe you have every reason to hope. I had an emergency scan at 9 weeks and there was my baby clear as day. Take Care and stay positive

Ladies that have been talking about pain - I wanted to throw another possibility in the ring. Your pain may be completely unrelated to your reproductive system. The pain you are describing sounds massively like the pain that I get with my IBS. Just a thought...

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Come on baby Amos, we're all rooting for you! 
Mrs J - I was wondering about the IBS thing too - my pains from that are always on one side. 
Would you think I'm being a miserable mare if I said I was debating not going to my church book group thingy tonight because there'll be a woman there with her first scan pic? If it was one of my friends I'd smile for her for a couple of hours but not sure I can manage it for anyone else!


----------



## heart tree

MrsJ, I have thought of it being unrelated to my reproductive parts, but, for me it is always at a time that I am bleeding or spotting. Is that what happens to you with IBS? I never feel it any other time.

Twinkle, I wouldn't think any less of you if you didn't go. I have also avoided events when I knew there would be pregnant women there. Sometimes your emotions are just to fragile to expose yourself. Personally, I know the days when I can handle it and the days when I can't. When everything inside me is screaming that I won't be able to enjoy myself because I'll be fixated on a pregnant woman, my losses, etc, then I listen to that voice and don't go. It was similar to being on this site. After my last loss, I couldn't be here for a while. I'm back, but not in the same way because it is sometimes too hard. Listen to what your inner voice is telling you. You need to protect your feelings.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thank you Heart tree - I think I'll just plead tiredness from running a kids holiday club all week & let DH go by himself. I'm glad you felt you could come back at least a little bit x


----------



## pablo797

ladies,

thanks for all the feed back! I will definitely look into the ovarian holes, my ob didn't even mention it. Thanks for the idea. 

as for the pain, hearttree, mine is at any time, no bleeding,but the sensation feels similar to yours, a throbbing. It's near my left ovary, feels to low to be ibs,but my doc also said it could be a hernia (sp?) great! Now I really feel old!! 

twinkle, I can relate, have a girls weekend in san fran and all women either have or are pregnant. Also visiting a friend with new twins. Problem is they are my best friends and I really hoped to be preg by the trip. Listen to inner voice do what's best for you, that's all any of us can do. Big hugs to all and thanks for advice, really do love this thread!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinkle - I think it's perfectly understandable that you don't want to go and if I was you, I wouldn't go either. I must admit after my step-sister told me she was pregnant for the second time I avoided seeing her for a week or two until I'd got my head around it and felt I could appear genuinely happy for her. 

Heart tree and Pablo - my IBS pain is very low on the right hand side almost where my tummy meets my pubic bone. My Mum has her IBS pain in exactly the same place and we have both been diagnosed my colonoscopy so there is no doubt that it is IBS. My IBS is undoubtedly worse around the time of my period and other symptoms such as an upset tummy (sorry tmi) are much worse then too and I'm forever on the loo. Bizarrely, since I've been pregnant my IBS has disappeared and I can even eat things like apples and onions that I wouldn't normally be able to eat at all. I'm hoping it might not come back after the baby is born but that is probably wishful thinking :wacko:

x


----------



## Amos2009

Heart and Pablo- not sure about your pains, but I think you should definitely get it checked out especially since it involved spotting/bleeding. I used to have IBS and the pain sounds right, but I never had any spotting? 
Twinkle- you do what is right for you. I wouldn't blame you not going at all. 
Well, I think I actually have some good news today! Doc said he doesn't think that the sac is in the dangerous part of the uterus and that it will probably move down and be a "lateral pregnancy". He said he just delivered another lady that this exact thing happened to and everything went fine. She had a c-section. They did see a small bleed so that would explain the spotting the other night. Sooo...I don't even have to go back til Monday!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Amos2009 said:


> Heart and Pablo- not sure about your pains, but I think you should definitely get it checked out especially since it involved spotting/bleeding. I used to have IBS and the pain sounds right, but I never had any spotting?
> Twinkle- you do what is right for you. I wouldn't blame you not going at all.
> Well, I think I actually have some good news today! Doc said he doesn't think that the sac is in the dangerous part of the uterus and that it will probably move down and be a "lateral pregnancy". He said he just delivered another lady that this exact thing happened to and everything went fine. She had a c-section. They did see a small bleed so that would explain the spotting the other night. Sooo...I don't even have to go back til Monday!!!

Yay!! :happydance: great news x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Amos baby!!:happydance:

Twinkle, I think it's normal to have those feelings. There are a few of us in our church who have lost children. A friend I met in church who's daughter passed away at 11 years old is buried near our son Jackson. Funny how God works, but I've met plenty of women from my church at that cemetary who I didn't know went through similar experiences with they're own children. We have clung together, cried together, I've gone to bureavement meetings with a couple of them.....We have experiences where we just can't deal with certain moments as you speak of. It's not that we're not happy for everyone else, it's that we grieve for the hopes and dreams we've had for our own children.

We avoid mothers day/fathers day and even today, as I waited for my husband at the hospital he works at, two women were waiting with they're newborns to be carried home. The same hospital where I delivered my own son and didnt have that opportunity to bring him home with me. As we visited the cemetary today I just started to cry about the experience today. The blessed part of it all is that as I was in tears a butterfly went past me. Each time we've gone so far, a butterfly has been around my sons gravesite. Butterflies are symbols of lost rainbow babies. As we started the car, the butterfly LITERALLY flew around the car until we left the cemetary. I just cried the whole way as I knew it was a sign of my son's spirit letting me know his presence. That he's alive and well in heaven.

These are experiences some happy parents don't understand. It's hard to face moments like seeing someone elses scans when the hopes and dreams of yours are much different of an outcome. 

So I'd suspect that this is normal what you are feeling and I wanted to share my experience in my own church with other women who've been there too. Your not a bad person for taking mental and spiritual health days for yourself under these circumstances. It's OK to do so and God loves you no matter what:hugs:

I'm just looking forward to the moment we can all share we have :bfp: and will move from this forum to the toddler rooms. It'll be such a blessing for us all.:cloud9:


----------



## Amos2009

Mommy's Angel :hugs::hugs::hugs: You always seem to have the right words to say. :hugs:

I didn't know that about butterflies- makes me feel good. Two days ago I was out in the backyard and a HUGE butterfly came flying straight at me then at the last minute veared away. I had to turn my head to watch him because I couldn't believe just how big he was!!


----------



## Georgie72

Hi there
I have been doing a web search on 'dilated tubes' (charming, I know), and I came across this lovely website and thought I ought to join. 
We have been TTC (new to the lingo, bear with me!) since the Xmas before last now and this week had the ultrasound part of the Hycosy xray. 
Anyway, they found my right tube to be dilated, which was upsetting, and we have another appointment for 1st September where they will inject me with antibiotics and perform the hycosy under those conditions so we don't flush an infection. Needless to say we are now quite anxious to know whether I have a viable tube. 
I think I've waffled on enough now, but it was lovely to read some of this thread, everyone sounds very supportive, it's nice to know there is a group of people in a similar situation - what did we do before the Internet?!
G x


----------



## animalcracker

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I think I actually have some good news today! Doc said he doesn't think that the sac is in the dangerous part of the uterus and that it will probably move down and be a "lateral pregnancy". He said he just delivered another lady that this exact thing happened to and everything went fine. She had a c-section. They did see a small bleed so that would explain the spotting the other night. Sooo...I don't even have to go back til Monday!!!

Amos, this is wonderful news and something to celebrate! I am praying with my might this little bean sticks.

This is the 2nd piece of good news today. My work buddy who had a mc last year and has been trying for over a year, just got a very faint :bfp: this morning. I am so happy for her as she has had a very difficult time with her mc.

Sticky beans and baby dust to everyone! :dust::flow:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Georgie! :hi: Glad you joined us.


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Georgie! :hugs: Fingers crossed your tubes are all good! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Georgie!! :hi:

Amos-How exciting you saw the butterfly. I love these moments!

I wanted to share another mommy's definition of a Rainbow Baby (pregnancy after a loss) with those who are grieving:

Courtney says:


> "Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy and hope.

In the process of trying for another child, I know many of us miss the ones we've already had. I have such hope contemplating on the gift I'll have in heaven while praying for strength and a miracle to keep one (or many) here on earth. The above definition just confirmed what those of us families of go through each and every day as we grieve the loss of our children and pray for a victorious 9 month happy and healthy pregnancy with children to keep here with us on earth.

Hopefully I'm not making anyone upset. Just wanted to share hope in the midst of our sorrows.


----------



## animalcracker

Welcome Georgie! It is good to have you join us! This is a very supportive group. I hope you get good news about your tubes!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Very beautiful Mommy's Angel :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Mommy, thank you for sharing about butterflies and rainbows. The rainbow one made me cry.

Amos, I'm loving that you have a little good news to share today. I hope Monday brings even more good news.

Welcome Georgie! I hope your tubes are ok. What a scary venture this ttc business is!


----------



## heart tree

Well, I'm not thinking mine is IBS given your descriptions girls. Mine is non-existent when I don't have spotting or bleeding and I've never had any issues with food or being on the toilet. I've mentioned the mid-cycle spotting to every doctor I see and none of them seemed concerned. Weird, huh? My FS said that it can happen a week before ovulation (like mine does) because the follicle is growing and the estrogen levels are changing. The pulsing irritation I feel seems to coincide with this spotting or my period or when I'm pregnant. I've had blood in my uterus for all of my pregnancies which could explain why I'm feeling this irritation. Maybe it is endo. Who knows?

Pablo, I live in the San Francisco bay area. Live in Berkeley now but lived in SF for 12 years. If you need any suggestions of where to go, let me know. You can PM me if you'd like. When are you coming? It has been an even colder summer than usual here. Hopefully you'll come in September or October when we get our Indian summers!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Well, I'm not thinking mine is IBS given your descriptions girls. Mine is non-existent when I don't have spotting or bleeding and I've never had any issues with food or being on the toilet. I've mentioned the mid-cycle spotting to every doctor I see and none of them seemed concerned. Weird, huh? My FS said that it can happen a week before ovulation (like mine does) because the follicle is growing and the estrogen levels are changing. The pulsing irritation I feel seems to coincide with this spotting or my period or when I'm pregnant. I've had blood in my uterus for all of my pregnancies which could explain why I'm feeling this irritation. Maybe it is endo. Who knows?
> 
> Pablo, I live in the San Francisco bay area. Live in Berkeley now but lived in SF for 12 years. If you need any suggestions of where to go, let me know. You can PM me if you'd like. When are you coming? It has been an even colder summer than usual here. Hopefully you'll come in September or October when we get our Indian summers!

Ya know, I don't know if this could be something to check into (as if you don't have enough thrown at you :hugs: ) I've heard of cysts growing at certain points of the cycle and even through pregnancy with some women and it's not caught then of course they burst. Even if this isn't the issue, have you ever talked to them about having a pelvic sonogram and blood workup done DURING this point when your feeling the pain and when you find you bleed? I know this is costly, but I'm wondering if they'd find something at the time when your actually feeling the pain and testing then.

In the end, I'm so sorry this has been such a rollercoaster for you. I hope they find the culprit soon. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That's a great idea MA! I will definitely push for that. Given my 3 mcs, I think they are willing to do anything I ask!!!


----------



## pablo797

mommy a - what touching stories you have, and what strength of characterr too .to go on after and keep such a great attitude. I think you're a great source of inspiriation to everyone. 

amos , so happy for your good news!!

welcome georgie, i'm new too and have already found great comfort in this sistterhood.

heartree- hope you figure out your pain, i'll let you know what they find out with my procedure. Also thanks for the offer of tour guide, but friend we're visiting live there and have plans set including the use of a friend's house in sonoma. Trip is beg of october so hope for good weather. 

lastly, doc called with thyroid test results and it's still high, so go on meds tomorrow for that, it can affect the implantation phase which my gut is telling me is the problem. We'll see hot it goes. 

have a good friday!!!


----------



## heart tree

In some ways, I wanted my thyroid to be my problem too! I hope it is just that and you'll get your BFP now that you'll be on meds. 

You'll be in the bay area for the best weather. My birthday is Oct. 12 and I always have the nicest days around then. I was just in Sonoma last weekend. We stayed in a little cottage in a vineyard. Did lots of wine tasting. It will be harvest time for the grapes, so a good time to go. You will have a blast! 

Happy Friday to you too and to everyone. I'm off to Lake Tahoe this weekend for some hiking and swimming. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## skye2010

:) We have been having a few beautiful rainbows last week here. :)) I didn't know the connection between them and the baby spirits but they make me really happy. Thank you for the story Mommy's Angel.

I am also v v happy for you Amos. This baby is a fighter so that is a good sign. :) 
:happydance:

Welcome and good luck Georgie. :flower:

We're going to South Africa for a wedding on Wednesday and decided to visit Victoria Falls while we are there but just didn't realise it requires malaria tablets. :( We are now -£300, + some injections, a pack of Malorone tablets and the information that I can not try 3weeks after the tablets. So this now puts me back August and possibly September. :cry:

Good weekend ladies with plans and no plans.


----------



## heart tree

Skye, that is awful news. At least it is only 3 weeks, but still. I'm sure the person who's having the wedding doesn't even realize the sacrifice you are making. I hope you can enjoy your trip just the same.

AFM, looks like I got my first AF! 5 weeks to the day from my last mc. The last 2 it took 8 weeks and then 7 weeks. I'm glad I can move on more quickly. I'm going to call today and schedule my HSG. It feels good to be moving on. I never love AF unless I've just had a mc. It means my body has healed. Yay!


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay, that is good news Heart Tree!
I feel like I'm always moaning and complaining on here (and for that I apologise) so I'm going to share a bit of good news - I've lost 7 pounds since we came back from holiday -its a start!!:smug:


----------



## heart tree

Wow Twinkle, that is awesome! God, I gained 6 pounds after my last holiday. Working on loosing them now. Going to the gym right now in fact. 

And I don't think of you as a complainer. Even if that's all you did, don't worry about it. We wouldn't need this site if we didn't have any complaints!


----------



## caroleb73

Evening Ladies

Skye the malaria tablets suck but hey you have no choice when in Africa and wow I am certain you will have an amazing time as it is a very beautiful country.

Amos I am thrilled at your news, your journey so far has had so many ups and downs that I hope that from this point in you have good news:hugs:

Heartree that is so good about AF coming, glad your body is on the mend:hugs:

Twinkle, 7lbs is a big loss you should be very proud, keep it going and you will reach your goal in no time at all:happydance:

Well today is the first day of my weekend and it has been a realxing day with DH. Again this afternoon I was wiped out and fell asleep on the sofa, this has happened for the past 3 days around the same time of day and just feel exhausted. Wondering if it is a good sign or just the side effects of progesterone. Heart Tree did the progesterone do this to you? I can't remember feeling this tired before. Kinda hoping it is a good sign but not getting my hopes up too much. Guess I will know by this time next week.

Wishing you all a fantastic weekend filled with fun and I hope to catch up with all your news soon. Take care :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Aww thanks H-t! I do worry about sounding down all the time - I think it's because I'm keeping it all inside in 'real life.' 
I do know I'm so lucky - I have a lovely husband, my family are SO supportive and my friends are always there for me. I even love my job & my boss! O:)
However the TTC niggle is there at the back of it all & you ladies are the only ones who really know where I'm coming from so you get all the blah bits! :cry:
I love you all so much for it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

I haven't been on here in ages and clearly have a lot of catching up to do! Until I do though, my little update is that I've just got back from the Dr re a variety of things so we also had a chat about TTC and basically I'll need to be trying for a year before the NHS would start to help with anything even thought I'm 'old'. Kinda wish I'd started trying a year ago!

DF is back from Afghan mid October (when we'll also be getting married!) for 3 weeks so hopefully my cycle will cooperate. I only came off Cerazette in May after many years of use so I'm not sure I'm ovulating yet but I seem to be having fairly regular cycles so far. But until DF is back I'm going to do everything I can to make sure when we do try, I'm maximising our chances. I'm charting my BBT on FF and have got a CBFM and I've also bought some preseed to use when I finally get the chance to dtd! lol Any other good tips????

Best of luck to everyone!!!
xxx


----------



## pablo797

hi all-

heart tree, fellow libra, my b-day is oct. 13, kinderd spirits. Have a great time inn taho, enjoy mother nature, she always comes through to sootth our spirits. Went for a hike this am before work, always feel much better after.

twinkle - 6 lbs is great, I can't even manage 5. Good for you!! Keep up the healthy living, makes for healthy babies!!

carol- hope good news for you too,hate the tww (that's where you are right?) I know someone was blessed with bfp, but still trying to get names straight. I hope you get good news.

I hope the thyroid thing does it's thing too, but to cynical to get my hopes up to high. Going to spend the weekend trying to convince dh not to have sex until middle of nest week so we can save his swimmers for optimal timming . . . It's a hard sell. Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey manuiti, Might be worth getting your dr to check that as my GP started doing stuff for us once we'd been trying 6 months as I'm 35. DH's GP sent him to see a Urologist who has now referred us to the fertility specialists (he did write that we'd been trying for a year on the form as "that's what they like to hear.")
It turns out that DH has lazy swimmers and they're not sure if I'm ovulating so I'm glad we got on with it sooner rather than later!


----------



## manuiti

Thanks twinkle! I will do. I've got to go back and see him for a minor op so I'll query it with him then. After all he's happy enough doing a minor cosmetic op (old ingrown hair on my leg - yeck!) on me which is not quite following the rules, so hopefully he'll be happy not totally following the rules with this too. 

xxx


----------



## Georgie72

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, it's nice to know there are people in a similar situation who understand how you feel. My lovely (younger) sister had a beautiful boy 3 months ago #1 after two mc so I should feel positive that the test might be OK.

Skye, I lived in SA for 20 years until 2000, so if you have any holiday plans you haven't yet bounced off someone just let me know. My sister honeymooned at Vic Falls and had a wonderful time, go across to the Zambian side she says as there is more wildlife there. Oh, and if you can please pack some old clothes as the people really need them up there. 

I work long hours so might not be on here that regularly but thanks for the wishes and I look forward to looking in on you all soon x:thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Georgie72 said:


> Hi there
> I have been doing a web search on 'dilated tubes' (charming, I know), and I came across this lovely website and thought I ought to join.
> We have been TTC (new to the lingo, bear with me!) since the Xmas before last now and this week had the ultrasound part of the Hycosy xray.
> Anyway, they found my right tube to be dilated, which was upsetting, and we have another appointment for 1st September where they will inject me with antibiotics and perform the hycosy under those conditions so we don't flush an infection. Needless to say we are now quite anxious to know whether I have a viable tube.
> I think I've waffled on enough now, but it was lovely to read some of this thread, everyone sounds very supportive, it's nice to know there is a group of people in a similar situation - what did we do before the Internet?!
> G x


Welcome Georgie, 

I hope you find this thread as helpful as I do, the ladies on here really lift your spirits when you are feeling down and are also a great source of info as between us all we have been through most procedures and problems where TTC is concerned.

I really hope that the docs are successful with your procedure and that both of your tubes are ok. You hear so many ladies that have a procedure with their tubes going on to concieve very quickly and I really hope that is the case for you :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Woo hoo! FF decided today that I did ovulate this cycle. :happydance: (I feel a little silly that that's just made me as happy as it has!)


----------



## pablo797

manuiti - every little victory is reason to celebrate!!!! congrads and good luck baby making! that is the fun part after all. So jealous of all you ladies across the pond who have opportunities to see some of the places I've always dreamed of.


----------



## pablo797

one more thing . . .

Heartree in my research on the thyroid and infertility it mentions thyroid anti bodies as a possibility of recurrent mc. Have you had these tested? article said many docs don"t know the connection, and it's different from the normal thyroid levels test. Also my thyroid tested at a level four which conventional medicine says is "acceptable" but in all actuality it should be between 1 and 2 if trying to get pregnant. 

Just thinking out loud. . .

happy weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> one more thing . . .
> 
> Heartree in my research on the thyroid and infertility it mentions thyroid anti bodies as a possibility of recurrent mc. Have you had these tested? article said many docs don"t know the connection, and it's different from the normal thyroid levels test. Also my thyroid tested at a level four which conventional medicine says is "acceptable" but in all actuality it should be between 1 and 2 if trying to get pregnant.
> 
> Just thinking out loud. . .
> 
> happy weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Antibodies...is this the TSH, T3 or T4?? Or a different testing?? Know what it's called??

I'm hypothyroid. As a woman with PCOS, I have all the endochrine issues associated with it. Type II diabetes...or SEVERE glucose intolerance, hypothyroid, and when your found to have hypo thyroid, you have to be careful of HYPERprolactinemia which I had twice and dealt with meds. Then of course there's the cysts. :wacko: Just wreaks havoc on your body. Here I am trying to LOSE weight and I have hypothyroid which makes your metabolism sluggish and thus harder to lose weight...THEN add in insulin to lower the glucose levels because it's "Safer" while ttc and any insulin my body decides NOT to use gets stored as fat . 

Just wondering more about the antibodies you speak of and if I've been tested for them or if it's a totally different test altogether than the TSH, T3 and T4.

Manuiti, Way to go:happydance: Happy :sex: Praying to hear a :bfp: soon.:thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

pablo797 said:


> manuiti - every little victory is reason to celebrate!!!! congrads and good luck baby making! that is the fun part after all.




Mommy's Angel said:


> Manuiti, Way to go:happydance: Happy :sex: Praying to hear a :bfp: soon.:thumbup:

Thanks for making me feel less silly ladies! :) Sadly there will be no :sex: for me this cycle as my lovely man is in Afghanistan. But he'll be back mid-October for 3 weeks, so hopefully my cycle will cooperate and I'll be fertile while he's actually around. *sigh*


----------



## lynnb

Manuiti - you'll have to make sure you make the most of those 3 weeks with lots of :sex: :blush:


----------



## manuiti

lynnb said:


> Manuiti - you'll have to make sure you make the most of those 3 weeks with lots of :sex: :blush:

hehehe - tbh, ttc doesn't really need to come into the equation when he's around. 9 weeks of :sex: starvation means we're at it 2 or 3 times a day for the whole 3 weeks regardless!!! :blush: and he's said that he's determined to leave me knocked up this leave as a bit of a :wedding: present. well, we'll have a good try anyway! hahaha


----------



## pablo797

manuiti, you have the right attitude!! Too often I think we get so caught up in the ttc / scientific side of things we forget it's fun to ttc! Have a blast with ur man, just sorry you have to wait til mid october.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Manuiti, praying you'll be fertile-mertile when he gets back. :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, back from my weekend away in Lake Tahoe. It was a beautiful time. Started my first AF since my last mc, so that wasn't fun, but I did get to schedule my HSG. I'll be going in on August 30. I'll be so happy once that is done. 

Pablo, I had 2 thyroid tests done. The TSH which was 1.3. I also had another one, TPO I think. It was normal. Is there another one? 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Heart Tree your weekend away sounds great, the AF is a doubled edged sword that you hate her coming as she is not pleasant but you also see her arrival as a good sign of healing. Really hope the HSG is ok for you and works magic on your body.

I am 10dpo today and really unsure if I am in with a chance of a BFP or not this month. I am slowly losing my mind. But I guess I did predict that I would be like this at this stage of the TWW. 

I was chatting to a friend last night on the phone who is currently undergoing chemo for advanced stage cancer and she was so amazing still asking me how I was coping with all of this TTC stuff and telling me that she is always there for me if I need to chat. It made me feel so lucky to have such a wonderful person in my life and made me very humble, she is battling for her life yet she is asking me how I am. When I said this to her she stated a very good point that she is surrounded by people who will do anything to help people with cancer and give them all the support they need but that living with infertility is still a sort of social taboo. She is so right and I really wish that more high profile people would speak out honestly about it to help raise awareness. I don't mean just say that they had IVF but tell people how difficult the journey is emotionally not just physically so people can learn to be a little more sensitive and not so awkward about it all. At the end of the day so many of us found this site out of needing to find information and support from people who understood what we are going through.

Wow that was a bit deep but hey it is how I feel.

Hope you all have a fab day and hope to catch up on all your news soon :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Carole, but it is so true. If we all got the support we needed in our regular lives we probably wouldn't be here. You never hear about women having trouble TTC or having miscarriages, it's like it doesn't exist, or our society doesn't want to know. :wacko:

Hope you get a nice surprise in a few days :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi all, hope you had a lovely weekend, I'm off again this week - using up holiday before the year starts again in September, so I'm just taking it easy today. I'm sure this is TMI for you all but what with DHs slow swimmers & my suspected lask of O at the moment, I'm convinced there's no chance of a baby this month - while this is blah, it did mean that when we DTD at the weekend we really enjoyed it - rather than being obsessed with getting it right & so we're feeling v loved up this week!


----------



## lynnb

twinkle1975 said:


> Hi all, hope you had a lovely weekend, I'm off again this week - using up holiday before the year starts again in September, so I'm just taking it easy today. I'm sure this is TMI for you all but what with DHs slow swimmers & my suspected lask of O at the moment, I'm convinced there's no chance of a baby this month - while this is blah, it did mean that when we DTD at the weekend we really enjoyed it - rather than being obsessed with getting it right & so we're feeling v loved up this week!


:thumbup: I think :sex: is so much better when not ttc too :blush:


----------



## pablo797

Mommy's Angel said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> one more thing . . .
> 
> Heartree in my research on the thyroid and infertility it mentions thyroid anti bodies as a possibility of recurrent mc. Have you had these tested? article said many docs don"t know the connection, and it's different from the normal thyroid levels test. Also my thyroid tested at a level four which conventional medicine says is "acceptable" but in all actuality it should be between 1 and 2 if trying to get pregnant.
> 
> Just thinking out loud. . .
> 
> happy weekend!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Antibodies...is this the TSH, T3 or T4?? Or a different testing?? Know what it's called??
> 
> I'm hypothyroid. As a woman with PCOS, I have all the endochrine issues associated with it. Type II diabetes...or SEVERE glucose intolerance, hypothyroid, and when your found to have hypo thyroid, you have to be careful of HYPERprolactinemia which I had twice and dealt with meds. Then of course there's the cysts. :wacko: Just wreaks havoc on your body. Here I am trying to LOSE weight and I have hypothyroid which makes your metabolism sluggish and thus harder to lose weight...THEN add in insulin to lower the glucose levels because it's "Safer" while ttc and any insulin my body decides NOT to use gets stored as fat .
> 
> Just wondering more about the antibodies you speak of and if I've been tested for them or if it's a totally different test altogether than the TSH, T3 and T4.
> 
> Manuiti, Way to go:happydance: Happy :sex: Praying to hear a :bfp: soon.:thumbup:Click to expand...

momy A-

Sorry not to get back to you earlier re: this inquiry, I wanted to see if I had my facts straight first. Near as I can tell TSH is the normal thyroid test to see if you're hypo, or hyper. I too am hypo like you but not to the same extent, I feel for you're predicament. So hard to balance everything and still live a normal life. The anithyroid antibodies are the same as thyroid antibodies and are what you were tested for. I think . . . please ask your doctor to be sure. By the end of this I feel like I should earn a degree in biology. Seems like you have been tested for everything under the sun. 

On another note, think I'm going crazy. It's near ov time and I'm obsessed with :sex::sex:!! TMI - but we had it yesterday a.m., but not last night as I am trying to save the best :spermy: for the best time. Then i tested with ovulation strip this am and it was bright red, meaning now is the time. Crap should we have :sex: last night after all???? Have I screwed up and missed my best chance??? 

thanks for letting me rant. . . crazy in colorado

Carol - hope this month is the month!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, I run into this every cycle. I get a positive, we BD, then I get another positive the next day. At that point, my husband might not be in the mood so we don't BD. OR, we'll BD the first and second day of my positive OPK and I'll get a third positive! Then he really isn't in the mood. I've managed to get pregnant 3 times. Don't worry, from the positive OPK, you have 12-36 hours before you ovulate. Even if you got the positive OPK today, you might have caught your surge on the way down rather than catching the actual surge. Does that make sense?

Also, my husband's cousin was having sex twice a day, every day to get pregnant and she wasn't getting pregnant. Her doctor yelled at her and told her every other day was enough. She cut back and got pregnant that cycle. 

For me, the most stressful part of TTC is during ovulation and getting my husband to do the deed. I seem to ovulate on Mondays which really doesn't help get us in the mood!

Carol, I really hope it is your month too!!!

Twinkle, I know what you mean, when you aren't really trying, it is so much more enjoyable. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## MrsJ08

Pablo - I agree with Heart Tree. Try not to worry about it too much. DH and I only dtd twice during the 5 day window in the cycle that I got pregnant. I honestly believe it's quality not quantity.

x


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :)
I am dropping in quickly to say "HI". Literally had no time to read all because of different guests coming and going since last week.
Although I just read Carole's comment about the taboo about the TTC. I couldn't agree more. I just feel I can't discuss this with anyone but 1 close friend and DH. And discussing it with DH is no good most of the time. Especially if we are having the Monday syndrome like you Hearty :)
If you are sick or break your arm you can discuss details at work for example but not if your TTC prolongs. You can't just say "OOOH I am really in a bad mood cause we've had sex in the wrong time this month". Or "The witch has arrived, I'd like to slit my wrists in the toilet if you don't mind" Instead you just get grumpy quietly and let people think that you are a total "B..."
I mean sometimes I don't know what to do with all the feelings of desperation and worry that boils and boils in my head and spills out towards the end of the 2 week wait, obsessing about peeing on a stick. I don't even remember anymore if I used to suffer PMS or just TTC turned me into this obsessed lunatic. 
Can't help but feel very underachieved when I see women with young kids. I know this doesn't make sense but what does in this TTC game? I was even trying to avoid visiting my mum this summer just because I didn't want to face up to the neighbors until my mum got into one of the "You don't love me anymore" tirades. 
So there you go Carole. :) At least we have this thread and each other to hang on in there and that's something. At times this thread seems too mellow, there is a really good "Venting" thread on the TTC page. 
Off tomorrow for our trip so will catch up on you ladies whenever and wherever. In the mean time lots and lots of stick bb dust to all. And hope to read some good news soon.
xx


----------



## heart tree

OMG Skye, you just made me laugh out loud! I completely relate to "I am in a bad mood because we've had sex at the wrong time this month" and "the witch has arrived so I'd like to slit my wrists in the toilet if you don't mind." BRILLIANT!

It's so true, you really can't discuss it with people, but if you have a cold, or a tickle in your throat, you can talk about it for days. Same goes for having a miscarriage. It's only been 5 weeks since my last one, but people at work either expect me to be over it, or don't know because it isn't something we talk about in society. If my mother or my child died, people would be giving me a little space to grieve. In this instance, no one even gives it a second thought that I might be grieving. They keep piling on more work. I feel like screaming! 

My biggest issue though is going to parties and social events. I feel like I have nothing to talk about anymore. I'm so focused on ttc, opks, charting temps, AF, cm, B6, progesterone, etc, etc, that I don't have any other topics. I feel like a lunatic too!


----------



## skye2010

:) Laughing is good Hearty :) screaming is also good sometimes.


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Everyone,

Well I have just come back from the hospital visiting a friend from work who delivered by c-section yesterday. Her baby is just absolutely gorgeous and yet she was not interested in her one little bit, it was so sad.

She is 26 and married to the most wonderful man both with great jobs yet she really did not want the baby from the first day she found out she was pregnant. She asked the nurse to "bring the baby" didn't even say her name and did not look at her once whilst we were there. I found it quite upsetting as she has the one thing I want more than anything in the world and yet she seemed to not to have maternal instincts for her. I really hope and pray that this changes over the next few days and she starts to bond with her as she really is very blessed.

Well I am now 12dpo and completely confused, absolutely no pregnancy symptoms at all and AF is due in 3 days but no signs yet but I somehow feel like this is not my month. Can't explain why I feel like that but I expect the witch to show as normal.

Why does this journey have to be so damn hard !!!

God if you are listening please just give us a break and bless us all with 1 healthy baby. I am not greedy and would be over the moon with just 1.


----------



## sugarcrystal8

That is sad to hear Caroleb. I see this situation myself at times and here we are trying and trying and doing everything possible to conceive. It's an unfair situation to say the least. I do feel like a crazy person at times which is why its great to share here. My closest friends have all given birth recently or are pregnant, so they don't know how hard this is for me.


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that is sad. I don't understand why she would go through the whole pregnancy if she didn't want it. Why is she keeping it if she doesn't want it? I don't get it. Carol, I had no symptoms at all in my last pregnancy, so just know you aren't out until the witch shows her head!


----------



## pablo797

hey ladies,

thanks for making me feel better, knowing i'm not alone and not crazy is such a help! As it turns out we bd every other day and hope that today is ovulation day. Based on past charts I almost always go on day 14, but the strips will test positive for three days!!! Heart, good to hear i'm not the only one! As for dh, took some extreme measures, but a good bj wil always do the trick (tmi I know)! So here's hoping that between the thyroid meds and well timed nookie this will be the month, now it's the dreaded tww!

carol, there's this show in the us called "i didn't know I was pregnant" U.S. tv is horrible I know, but on this show are all these women who didn't have any of the symptoms regularly associated with pregnancy and then end up having a baby while sitting on the toilet! My round about point is all women are different and all pregnancies are different, so don't count yourself out quite yet!!

last but not least , so sad about the woman who was blessed with what we all want so badly, it's like a kick in the teeth! Even worse I worry about the baby, not to have a mother that dosen't want you, how sad. Hope she comes around. Xoxo and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## Nvr2Late

heart tree said:


> My biggest issue though is going to parties and social events. I feel like I have nothing to talk about anymore. I'm so focused on ttc, opks, charting temps, AF, cm, B6, progesterone, etc, etc, that I don't have any other topics. I feel like a lunatic too!


Hearttree... I so know how you feel! My mind is so focused on TTC that I feel out of touch with the "real world," and don't know what else to talk to people about. Sad, isn't it??!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nvr, it's nice to know I'm not the only one. I used to be a fun, social girl. Now I dread going to social events because I'm afraid I won't have anything to contribute. I'm also afraid that if people ask how I'm doing, I won't be able to lie and say, "oh, I'm great." I might say something like "I'm pretty down because I just had my 3rd miscarriage and I can't stop thinking about having a baby." Not exactly party material! I can pretty much turn any conversation into my quest for a baby and my losses. 
For example:

Them: "How's your mom doing?" 
Me: "She's doing well. She coming to visit soon since she's so sad about my most recent loss" 

OR 

Them: "We pulled our troops out of Iraq, can you believe it?" 
Me: "I know, amazing. How do you think all of those women have healthy babies under all of that stress? I wonder what the health care system is like for prenatal care. I have an HSG scheduled next week....." 

It's pathetic.


----------



## caroleb73

I am out this month, took a test this morning as 13dpo and BFN and now started to get the bloating etc that I get with AF so she is definitely on her way. DH and I have decided that I just can't keep going through this so we are not going to try the Femara again and move straight to injectables and IUI. At least that way the spermies have less of a journey to travel and it takes out a few hurdles. Have booked to see my doc on Monday and will get things started for cycle 16. 

I can't take the emotional strain of it all to be honest, I go through the process of scans and everything looking good with multiple eggs released only to be dissapointed. I am also feeling the pressure of my age as I feel like I don't have the luxury of being able to try certain treatments for a prolonged period as if we need to resort to IVF our chances of success get so much lower after I hit 38.

I know I will get stronger and more positive in a few days as I have no choice but to carry on. But for today as least I just want to cry and be a mess.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Carole, I'm right there with you. Got a BFN yesterday at 14dpo, so I stopped my progesterone and today see signs that AF is a day or so away. When I told DH yesterday morning, he completely fell apart - cried for about 45 minutes... we were leaving my sister's after visiting for several days and meeting our new 8 wk old niece... DH had absolutely fallen in love with her, and he was so convinced I was pg last week simply because I'd had heartburn one day... made me realize how badly he wants this baby. 

I turn 37 on Tuesday. I don't know how to celebrate it, since one more bday without a baby just means it gets that much harder to have that baby....

Sorry I can't help lift you up today, but for today, at least we don't have to be sad alone.


----------



## heart tree

:hugs: Carol and HappyAuntie, I'm so sorry you are both feeling so sad today. You both know your bodies best, but I might add that I've never gotten a BFP at 13 or 14dpo. Mine have always come at 15 or 16dpo. But that's just me.

Carol, I think your next course of action is sound and well thought out. It makes a lot of sense to me to go to the next step and get those sperm past the cervix. 

Happy Auntie, what a lovely husband you have. This ttc business takes its toll on everyone, doesn't it?

Ladies, I know you'll get through today, perhaps with tears, perhaps in a bad mood, but you'll get through it. Like Carol said, in a few days you'll both be stronger and more positive. Some days just get the best of us though. Sending you lots of hugs today :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

carol and auntie - so sorry you are so sad. No one knows better than us how hard it is for you right now. Cry away, we understand. This is where you have full license to feel as sad as you want.

auntie - happy b-day, but I know how you feel. My big 39 is in a few weeks and i'm dreading it. My girlfriends want to celebrate while we're all together in san fran. They also want to have a baby shower for another friend who will be 7 mo. Prregnant. GREAT! Please remind me just one more time what I don't have and how iltle time I have to achieve it. I love my pregnant friend who is having her first at 41, but it frustrates me more than giving me hope.

hang in there, you've got time, we all do. I'll try and take my own advice.

heart tree,i went to book club last night and didn't have a damn thing to say. Wanted to ask the group has anyone had a high thyroid? Hsg? Lapascropy? What book? I've even avoided going for hikes with friends who've decided not to have kids as I can't seem to find anything except the weather the talk about. Does seem all consuming.

last, quick question. Has anyone ever not trusted their doctor? This feeling of anxiety is growing. Keep feeling like my doc should have caught the thyroid thing months ago. Will she know what to do during lapscropy, what to look for?? Any thoughts?? Hang in the girls


----------



## pablo797

ok this is the third time i've tried to reply, stupid phone, so here goes and short and consie. 

carol and auntie,so sad for you both, no one knows better than us girls how hard it is for you right now. Cry away, we're always her to listen.

auntie- I too am looking at a b-day soon, the big 39 and am dreading it. No matter what they say you still have plenty of time, we all do, hang in there! 

heart tree - I can't talk about anything else but ttc too, it's all consuming. I spend half my time at work looking up fertility info. Have been avoiding friends and making plans just incase i'm pregnant in the future. 

last thing, a quick question. . . Has anyone ever felt they didn't trust their doctor? I called and left a message for her that I was questioning weather she is the right psycian for me. We'll she what she says tomorrow. 

hang in there . . .


----------



## pablo797

ok I screwed up sorry for the double


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, that's funny! Good old technology!

My girlfriend has been asking me to join her book group for months. I was going to start going but then had my mc the same week. Now it's coming up again and I'm pretty sure there is at least one pregnant woman in the group. I really don't want to join. 

As for your trip to SF, sounds like it will be bittersweet. I hope you drink, because the only consolation to not being pregnant when you get to wine country is that you get to drink all the wine! I went to wine country with a pregnant woman and I enjoyed my wine as much as I could in front of her!

Do your friends know about your ttc journey? Is there anyone you can confide in before the trip to let them know that this might be difficult for you? When all talk turns to babies with your pregnant friend, is there anyone you can grab and say, "let's take a walk, or will you come to the bathroom with me?" Something to get you away from it even for 5 minutes? Even if you don't have anyone that you can lean on during the trip, make sure to take your own breaks. So what if you end up going to the bathroom 10 times in an hour! Tell them you have small bladder. Hopefully you can take some side trips in the city without the whole gang to get a little time to yourself. 

I'm completely serious when I say this, if you need a sympathetic ear when you are in SF, I'm here. I know we don't know each other, but you could call me or email me if you needed to. Hell, I'll even meet up with you for a drink! I'm sure you'll be busy with your friends, but I just wanted to throw out the offer. As my b-day is the day before yours, I know how you and HA feel. Another year older. Another year behind us without a baby. Blah.


----------



## pinkdeby

I know I am late to this party, but I hope you ladies include me. I was so excited to find a forum for ladies over 35 and then to have a thread for us on TTC #1 is a dream. I have skimmed through the 50+ pages and feel a closeness to all you girls. 

Being 38 I know the feeling of running out of time and how every cycle counts. I am 6 dpo on my 3rd cycle and just starting to learn more about charting, temping and some of the challenges that we all have. 

Baby Dust to all!!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome pikndeby, glad to have you join us! If you have any questions about temping and charting, please feel free to ask. I've been at it for a couple of years now. Hopefully you won't need any advice as you've caught your egg this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## pablo797

pinkbeby - Welcome!! I too am relatively new to this forum, but have been charting for about 6 months. I think it's really important to at least do it for long enough that you get to know you're cycles. That way you know when ovulating and what to look for. You can also find out if you have an issue and pin point where it might be. That's the best outcome. I hope this month is your month, so lots of baby dust to you!!!:dust:

Heartree, good words of wisdom, but it comes with lots of guilt. Guilt at not being happy for my friend, guilt at not being able to put my feelings aside for a day or two and let others have their moment. How to reconcile the need to be sad and the need to be a good friend?? I think the time outs will be most needed. If I can play hostess I can run away to the kitchen for pretend errands all day long! Thanks for the offer of a drink or someone to talk to, so sweet. :hugs::hugs: You can be sure if nothing else I will be writing in this tread from the bathroom. In the back of my mind I'm hoping that this is the month, that the thyroid meds will do the trick and I can announce my pregnancy at the party. Normally I would wait until second trimester, but if I'm not drinking wine, my friends will know something is up. Am I delusional to hope???!!!:nope:

Carol - did AF rear it's ugly head????

Hoping to advert future technical problems by writing on my lap top, not my phone.:dohh:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lynnb

:hi: pinkdeby, welcome to b&b

Hopefully your stay here will be short

GL & fx'd crossed you get BFP soon


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: pinkdeby

I love popping into see you ladies. I feel your pain and every time one of you is disappointed I shed tears for you too. Caroleb & Happy Auntie you had me in floods yesterday. I wanted to send you both special :hug:

Pablo - of course you should stay positive hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you sending you lots of :dust:

Heartree - your strength amazes me, I believe in karma and you certainly deserve for your dreams to come true :flower:

DH goes back to work next week (Primary Teacher) one of his colleagues was having her first round of IVF over the holiday's. I'm on tenderhooks waiting to find out if she has good news. I really hope it's worked for her.

Lots of love and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## pinkdeby

Thank you all for the warm welcome. If I get that dreaded AF, I will need charting help. Tried to do my BBT this month, but couldn't sleep with the thermometer next to the bed. I did manage to informally check my CM and Cervical Position, but plan to be more serious next cycle.

I do expect to invest in some OPK's. Anyone use some that they really like?


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies! 

Just stopping by to say hello and happy weekend to all! 

I also echo what Mrs. J has said. I love to stop by here because this is the group I feel closest to. I laugh with you, cry with you and pray for you each! I am looking forward to a LOT of new BFP's from this group and very soon! 

Hubby is gone for the weekend for a golfing trip with buddies, so I am having some girlfriends to visit. Should be great and I really need some friend time because the morning sickness has made the summer feel pretty lonely and miserable. We saw the dr for our first OB appt this week, and all was well with the baby, so that was great news! But I am looking forward to turning the corner with the sickness and moving on to a happy, healthy fall, which is my favorite season!

I hope each of you has a great weekend, and any who are drinking - have some wine for me, please! 

Hugs and babydust!! 

Angela


----------



## heart tree

Pinkdeby, I know they are expensive, but I've always liked the clear blue digital with the smiley face on them. You don't have to interpret any lines. I used the ones that you read lines and I was never quite sure if it was a positive or not. So I unnecessarily made DH have sex more than he had to. It felt like a lot of pressure. 

I've moved on past the OPK's and just invested in a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. Just started it this cycle. I like the idea of using first morning urine rather than with the OPK's where you have to do it mid-afternoon or at night. I would always have to bring them to work and then hold my pee for 4 hours. Not fun! But, it's better than nothing. I think you should try them. You'll get addicted for sure!

Hi Angela. Glad everything is going well. I'll have that wine for you. I'm enjoying a little wine time in between pregnancies.

xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Well I've had a trying week thus far. Sadly I broke ties with yet another cousin because of her chronic need to lie. I've been severing ties with aunts, uncles, cousins, even my moms mother because they either seem to have this chronic need to lie and literally believe their lies are truth, OR they are living a secret life that they choose to judge others for and behind closed doors do exactly what they critique others for. It's frankly gotten tiresome and I can't keep up with them all. So in the past few months, I've seemed to have pruned quite a few of them out. I've pissed off so many familiy members I hardly have ANY left anymore. It's gotten to the point I wonder if it's ME with the issue and not them. I seem to be the crazy one for some reason.

I also couldn't believe my ears when someone yesterday started talking about a woman who's husband was going to get a vasectomy because there was complications like mine in they're last delivery....his wife didn't want him to go through with it just in case (I'm thinking she still has the maternal instinct and may want to try again) Anyways, the woman doing the talking said that nobody who's had complications should ever think about conceiving another child. She said it was rediculous! 

I was pretty perterbed. Though I know she was talking about this poor woman who gave birth to her son early....who is actually ALIVE today (what a blessing). But that would mean she was talking about those of us who have either had preterm births like me, or miscarriages and what right has anyone got to say such things?! Why are we not allowed the blessing of a child here on earth through conception? Why is it that we are judged so cruely by those who have never been through such things??

Needless to say it's brought up more emotions. Jackson's birthday is coming in October and while those close to me who've had their babies after him are writing facebook status' about how wonderful their babies are each day....I'm trying to figure out when my son's stone will be put in the ground to give us some closure and how I'll be decorating his plot in the cemetary. Sometimes I feel like my best just isnt' good enough lately. I go from blaming myself for things I can't control and even with the pruning of toxic behavior...I feel as though their behavior is normal and I'm the one with the issues. I can't doubt the feelings of anger and bitterness. I've been trying to pray for my own heart and hope that one day I can forgive those who've hurt me.

I totally understand everyones feeling of separation from most of the world as those of us who are dealing with fertility and those of us with losses.

On another note, I still haven't gotten AF. Having PCOS it's unpredictable anyways, but the Clomid has usually made her on time. I've tested and thus far it's negative. While we didn't go through with the IUI because it didn't seem the follies grew big enough, we DID bd during ovulation time just in case. With Jackson we conceived him on May 2nd and didn't get the positive until mid June when it was very small numbers. So we'll test again on the 6th of Sept. to see. If not, we have our consult for injectibles the following week and will start them the end of Sept. 

I have to say it would be a nice gift to conceive near Jackson's birthday. I'm having emotional ups n downs about what would have been his first birthday. Like you heart tree....there are many people who seem to think you move on. A mother NEVER forgets her child! Even when we try to conceive another....we still have the bond with our other children. 

Anyways, I hope I didn't put a damper on anyone. Just slightly overemotional these days. :sigh:


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh Mommy's Angel I don't know what on earth to say. You have been through so much already, the last thing you need is family aggravation. The truth is some people just love the drama, it's not you, it's them. Avoiding toxic people and situations and surrounding yourself with understanding and love is the best thing to do.

Sending you lots of :dust: and :hug:


----------



## heart tree

MA, I feel like I'm fairly perceptive about people and I've never detected an ounce of "crazy" from you. I'm a therapist and have been trained to clue into things that might mean someone has some sort of mental illness or imbalance. I actually have detected some things on this board (don't worry, no one on this thread!), and you are not among them. There is nothing more healthy than pruning toxic people from your life. Especially when you are dealing with difficult emotions yourself. There is no space for toxicity. 

As for the woman who said insensitive, inaccurate things, I really don't have words for it. She has absolutely no understanding of these things. God help her if she has a daughter who ends up having a miscarriage. Don't pay her useless words any mind. She really has no basis in reality.

I hope with all of my heart that you are pregnant right now. What a wonderful gift that would be for you. You are in my thoughts. 

No need to apologize about your emotions. We're here for the good, bad and the ugly!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you both for your kind comments. I'm so glad to have this site and thread with such lovely women.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I agree, there's nothing unhealthy about not wanting to be around toxic people! :hugs:

(I also agree about some of the truly wacko stuff I've read on here!! :wacko: :rofl: )


----------



## HappyAuntie

(and by "on here", I mean on B&B... this thread does seem to be populated by remarkably reasonable women!)


----------



## heart tree

HappyAuntie said:


> (and by "on here", I mean on B&B... this thread does seem to be populated by remarkably reasonable women!)

I concur!


----------



## Vivienne

:thumbup:
Def agree. Just hit 35 and my internal clock went MAD. Never really wanted a baby until now. But then again I am pretty late with most things!!!!:dohh:


----------



## MrsJ08

heart tree said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> (and by "on here", I mean on B&B... this thread does seem to be populated by remarkably reasonable women!)
> 
> I concur!Click to expand...

And me! You should see some of the stuff that get's written if a controversial topic pops up in 3rd tri. The admins disabled someone's account the other day because of it. I guess in there you definitely have a crazy hormone level thrown into the mix

X


----------



## vickyd

Mommy your post made me cry....I cant beleive that someone would say that we shouldnt have children....Please dont pay attention to such haters and if your family members are as insensitive i say good for you for cutting the ties. You are a wonderful and brave woman and will be the best mother.


----------



## tequila

Just introduced myself to the whole forum, but thought I should add to this one as we are over 35 and trying for our first. Its early days for us, I stopped taking the pill 3 months ago, but we have used condoms until last week when we officially started trying. 

OH is convinced it will happen immediately. Im less certain, but we can but try. Im trying to not to let it become an issue and stay relaxed because I really dont want it to be a problem for us if we cant conceive. 

Anyway, just looking for some support and others in the same boat as me. I know nothing about babies and pregnancy, since I was always going to be the mad auntie who never got married or had kids. Of course I met my OH who changed it all and hence the reason why I find myself at 35 suddenly wanting to catch up!

Seems mad that I have school freinds with kids in Secondary school, and I am ashamed to say I have never even changed a nappy!

Anyway, I hope I can be of support to others as well.


----------



## Lucy1973

Mommy, I was so sad to hear about the awful insensitive things you have had to hear from people , especially those who know what you have been through and are even related to you. People can be so insensitive! :wacko:

I had to listen to my sister yesterday talking about babies, how lovely it is to have a newborn, how she is clucky again after SIL had baby last week, how she wants to ttc no 3 in a year. She knows what I have been through, and yet 2 months after my last MC, thinks it is ok to sit and chat to me about babies etc.....I did put her straight, I told her that for me pregnancy isn't magical and exciting, its an incredibly scary roller coaster ride of uncertanty and stress, and that I wish people would stop thinking that just because my MC is 9 weeks behind me, that I am completely over it, you don't get over things like that! :nope::shrug:

Particularly when women say things like that you wonder....there are alot of children in this world (millions) that were conceived after a MC, so they shouldn't exist? What a really ignorant opinionated thick woman, sorry mommy's angel. :hugs: 
Hi tequila :hi: I knew nothing about ttc until I started trying myself....good luck, hope you get a nice quick BFP. 

Sorry if I ranted a bit, I am now into PMT territory...:wacko: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hello Ladies :flower:
Just catching up for the few days I have missed. :)
Mommy's Angel I think it is not a bad idea to prune some people out of your life; Especially if you are going through so much stress and they are a constant, pathalogical source of unhappinnes. Although it is very sad and it really doesn't solve the problem, you need the space to breath unfortunately. I know cause this is what happened to me with a couple of family members. Sometimes you just don't have a choice really. I just wanted to share with you and all that I saw the most beautiful 270 degree rainbow this morning by the Victoria Falls. :) I believe that God is looking after all those little unborn babies and hopeful mothers. Better not to get hang up about the insensitive people.

Carole B, I also decided to move on to either IUI or IVF like you even though I was dreading it. I can't stand the state of mind that I am in right now. I keep thinking I am not doing enough and driving myself and DH mad obsessing. :shrug: So let's take the next step.

Lot's of sticky bb dust to all xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Tequila! :hi:

Skye, I hope you're having a wonderful trip - sounds beautiful - I would love to see Victoria Falls!

Lucy, I am so glad you spoke up to your sister about how mc makes us feel. It's been my personal soapbox issue since my first - I refuse to contribute to the common notion that mc is something we shouldn't speak of. The more we don't talk about it, the more others think it's no big deal. I know I have made others uncomfortable by speaking so openly about my losses, but I really don't care! I try to be polite about it, but I refuse to submit to this taboo. If those of us who've suffered losses don't speak up about it and try to educate others, who will? So, kudos to you, Lucy! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Happy auntie, I guess I just got fed up with pretending to be fine, and pretending everything is ok. That is exactly what everyone else seems to think, that it's no big deal. I think we have to be true to ourselves and I am fed up with biting my tongue and faking how I feel. Hope you get one that sticks soon, its hard isn't it? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## pablo797

hey girls, 

Wow so much has happened in 24 hours!! I won't repeat what everyone else has said, but say that everyone is right. Mommy A you've has such a difficult struggle, so sorry that family and friends have to make it even harder. People can be so insensitive. 

I have a friend who is is also ttc, but I find it hard to talk to her sometimes. She has one little girl who is two and precious!!! She has recently gone through two mc and this forum has helped me better understand what she is going through. However she sometimes says things like, "people without kids lead empty lives" or just yesterday when someone told her they decided not to have kids because they were so busy with work (after they had ttc) she said that she couldn't understand how someone could decide that and that the mothering instinct doesn't just go away. I brought up the point that maybe people try and it doesn't happen, and the story they feed you is how they cope. I pointed out to her that it may not happen for us. Does that make us shallow????? Except for our good friends, no one knows we're ttc, do people automatically think we're self absorbed and never wanted kids???:growlmad: I don't mean to sound fatalistic, it's just after a year of ttc and nothing, you kind of start to doubt it will ever happen. 
So many people talk out of their ass and don't give any thought to what they say. 

Skye I can relate to you!! Going for Laprascopy next month and then iui road after that. Feels good to take some control. I hope for great and speedy results for you !:thumbup: I may pick your brain in the future.

Anyway, I rant, I'm done. Heartree is right, this seems a very healthy forum, one reason I was drawn to it. I haven't checked out the others and from what I'm hearing don't think i will!!!

Ok, I'm going to end this on a positive note, you ladies are all great, wonderful, special and truly saving my sanity !!! Stay true to yourselves and listen to your inner voice, it will guide you true. The rainbow over victoria falls sounds beautiful, so on that note I'm off for a hike with my dog.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Tequila, welcome! If you need any tips, please let us know, we are a wealth of information. My one biggest piece of advice is to figure out when you are ovulating. That can be the quickest way to pregnancy. I totally understand if you want to take the natural route and not stress too much, but just be aware that not every woman ovulates around day 14. Once I realized I ovulated later, I got pregnant right away. There are a few ways to track ovulation, so if you want info, just ask.

Skye, I hope your decision takes some stress off of you. I can't wait to hear how it goes.

Where's Carol? I hope everything is ok.

Lucy, I completely agree with you and HA. I always talk about my losses, because I think it is incredibly important for people to understand the toll it takes. In fact, at work, I recently declined to present a workshop on the topic of grief during the holidays. I told my boss that the topic was too close to my heart as I have had all 3 of my losses around some holiday (first one on Christmas eve, second one began on the following Christmas eve, third one on my wedding anniversary). I told her I needed to sit in on the workshop, not present it. I felt proud of myself for saying "no."

First and foremost, we need to protect our emotions. If that means speaking up to people who are being insensitive, ignorant or just unknowing, then that's what we have to do. Good for you for saying something!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Pablo! Guess we posted at the same time. It is so interesting how our society perceives "older" couples who don't have children. I wonder what people think about me and my husband who don't know we're trying. Not that I care what they think, but at the same time, you raise a very interesting point. Food for thought...

Earlier you posted that you felt guilt about your upcoming trip. You didn't want to make it about you and take away the spotlight from your friend. I honestly think you can offer your friend the spotlight and also make it about you. That's why I suggested confiding in just one friend if you could. It's nice to have one person who knows what is going on, but still allow your pregnant friend to have her moment. If nothing else, I think playing hostess and going to the kitchen for breaks is a lovely idea. And luckily you can check in with B&B on your phone. 

We all have something that triggers us in life and we are all allowed our emotions. It isn't selfish of you to feel sad during this trip. You have a lot of triggers to deal with. If you asked all of your friends what triggered sadness in them, I bet they would all have something. It might not be baby related, but we all have something. This just happens to be yours and you are being exposed to it during your birthday. That's tough. I would feel sad, angry, envious, jealous, etc., etc., etc. during that trip too! I hope you find some respite from it all. 

Have a wonderful hike! It must be beautiful there right now!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Everyone,

Welcome to the new ladies and I hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing weekend.

Mommys Angel, I feel for you honey. Sometimes people can be so cruel and ignorant it makes me so mad. You are a very special person who has been through so much and is still fighting. I really hope that your next treatment cycle is the one for you :hugs:

I have been offline for a couple of days as was feeling way too emotional and a bit of a mess. I guess my positive outlook took a major nosedive as seeing those 3 eggs on my last scan just got me too hopeful. The whole process made me feel even worse as it was like I had 3 times the chance as women normally do, we BD loads during the fertile time and still we didn't manage it. DH took me out for a meal yesterday to cheer me up and we bumped into a friend who has 3 kids and he asked if we were planning on having some and DH replied work in progress, this guy then replied just relax and it will happen the worst thing you can do is stress about it and time sex. Told my hubby that trying too hard is the biggest factor in causing couples to not get pregnant. I so wanted to scream at this guy as DH said afterwards "see we just need to relax and let nature take it course and it will happen we probably don't even need the docs help".

Well AF arrived today with a vengence and I am dealing with it, I would be lying if I said I didn't cry today as things are still setting me off but hey I am picking myself up and preparing myself for my doctors appointment on Monday. I don't believe my DH's wise old friend that nature will take its course as I have been waiting for nature for long enough. We have been TTC #1 for 15 months with no hint of a BFP so to me that is not quite right for someone who is supposed to have great ovaries, eggs, tubes etc and DH SA was great. I will be discussing starting IUI this cycle and hope to have the first attempt before I travel home for the Eid holidays mid September. 

I am not defeated yet and I still believe that my BFP could be just around the corner but I have to completely accept that for us we will more than likely need a whole lot more science involved than we ever imagined.

I am kicking the negativity in the butt and coming out fighting again as the alternative is not one I am ready to accept. I am determined to have a healthy baby and this infertility monster picked on the wrong lady.


----------



## heart tree

Woo-Hoo Carol, you go girl! You are a fighter and you will get your baby!

It always amazes me when people who haven't had fertility issues give others advice. I felt like reaching my hands through the computer and wringing that guys neck! Easy for you to say dude, you have 3 kids! Not everyone is that lucky. I hate the whole "relax and it will happen" bit. It's like telling someone, "hey, you have this prize dangling in front of you that you've wanted your entire life, but don't try to grab it, it will come to you." That's a load of BS! 

I'm sorry AF got you. She is such a horrid creature. There is nothing wrong with a little scientific intervention in my opinion. If that's what it takes to get your beautiful baby, then so be it. It makes you no less of a woman. You are a woman and damn, you are roaring!


----------



## skye2010

Hearty and Happy Auntie, I want to congratulate you for your courage. It is so easy to swallow your words when the moment arises to speak out. You might be discouraged to confiding in people who may not understand, you might be scared to find yourself in an embarrassing situation like a pool of tears or just choosing the wrong words out of nervousness or the moment may not be appropriate. Once you grab the courage you must feel relieved and either the other side empathise or not you would be on an open ground. I think this is very healthy on both sides.

However I am not very good at talking about my feelings, especially the negative ones, to people who I don't feel close to. That's why I love this thread where I am amongst very supportive and like minded ladies like you all. 

Carole, 'Just relax and it will happen' is one of the worst things you can hear from people right now isn't it? It just makes you feel like A) You are a luny, a stress pot that prevents the nature from taking its course B) A loser while everyone can relax and do it you just can't relax. The majority who had their kids so easily doesn't give another thought about how hard it can be.

I'm just going to tell a little joke that might suit this conversation. A man fell of the roof of his house. His wife called the doctor, and the doc came immediately. "What's wrong with you?" he asked the man holding his pulse. The man asked him "Have you ever fell off a roof?" The doc replied "No" And the man said "Then I have to ask you to please leave and fetch another doctor who has fallen off the roof"
xx


----------



## vickyd

Carole hun its great to hear from you again!!!
Guys i dont know about you but whenever someone gave me the "relax and it will happen" line i always gave them a peice of my mind. Usually i explain that scientifically stress has never been shown to affect conception in any way. Therefore even if i was constantly relaxed it would make no difference...I finish off by asking them to keep their medical advice to themselves...Im sorry but after all ive been through i have zero tolerance for these kind of people.


----------



## Lucy1973

Skye I love that joke..it is so true!!!! :wacko:

Carole, that guy was an idiot. People who have had loads of kids with no problems, simply have no idea what they are talking about and should never presume to tell people to relax. Someone said relax to me a few weeks back, this was even a woman I know at work who had a MC, but over 20 yrs ago. I hope when and if I get to have kids, I don't forget how hard all this was and become an insensitive so and so. :growlmad:

Vicky I so agree xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loveybear1

Hey Crazy4Emily, don't give up, I am 38 years old and still TTC. I have no children of my own and have been off birth control for the 7 years I have been with my husband. We have not had success but weren't really trying seriously until recently when I realized that I was not a spring chicken any more. I also looked at the big picture and realized that we were drinking every weekend and smoking (stressful jobs) so I quit both. My husband is struggling with the smoking aspect. I bought this book called, "Making Babies- a Proven 3 month program for Maximum Fertility". This book is FANTASTIC and it gave me so much more hope. You can look it up at Barnes and Noble and it only costs about $18.00; less than an ovulation predictor kit! You should buy that next! Lol! We tried seriously this month and I am hoping and praying it worked for me. I had what they call implantation cramps a couple of days ago and then it went away. I hope that was it!!!!! My breasts are very tender but of course that could be AF lurking at the back door! She is due on the first of Sept.! Best of luck and I am sending my prayers!


----------



## loveybear1

God bless all you wonderful ladies!!! I was "relaxed" until someone told me that is what I needed to do right after they told me that they got pregnant when someone sneezed on them!!! GRrrr!


----------



## heart tree

If everyone was "relaxed" when they were ttc, then why are so many women pregnant in war torn areas? Surely they aren't "relaxed." The "relaxed" thing is ridiculous. I agree with Vicky, there is no scientific evidence that being "relaxed" helps. Hell, I've been pregnant 3 times and none of them were under "relaxed" conditions. They were calculated and I'll never regret any of them.


----------



## MrsJ08

If you had to be "relaxed" to conceive I think the human race would have been wiped out by now. It's managed to survive despite natural disasters, ice ages, war and famine. When people say these things I think it's either because they don't know what to say (back to the taboo subjects thing again) or they genuinely believe it and think they are helping. 

My DH came home very upset the other day because he had been talking to our neighbour (who we get on great with) she is in her 40's as is her DH. They live very active lives doing a lot of sport and travelling etc. Anyway we have known them for 3 years and she was asking DH how my pregnancy was going. Then completely out of the blue she told him that a few years ago she had lost twins at 24 wks. My DH was so upset for her that he didn't know what to say and just gave her a hug. When he came home and told me I just burst into tears. They are precisely the sort of people who from the outside people would "assume" didn't want kids and to be honest that is the impression they always deliberately give. Sorry I'm not sure who it was who said before that perhaps some people give that line as a way of coping? But, I think you are exactly right and in my neighbour's case it couldn't be further from the truth. 

X


----------



## Nikki Leigh

but I feel like I'm not! Over the past two/three days, I have read all 72 pages of this thread. I don't know you ladies, but feel like I do. I've been happy and sad for each of you as I've read through the thread. I just had to join. For some crazy reason, I'd seen BandB a long time ago, but never joined because I thought it was only a site for UK mums and mums to be. :dohh:

I'm TTC #1, and I'm 38 years old. I really don't have anyone to talk to in-depth IRL about this because all my good friends either have their kids, or have decided not to have any. My DH and I have been married for only 4 months. I have a 4yo SD, who I adore, but DH knows I'd like to have more children. We've mostly been in NTNP mode. My DH is of the stance that these things will happen in time. :nope: He's of the "Abraham and Sarah had a kid at 90" m He's pretty lax about the whole BD thing, and yet when I get sick, his first thought is--are you pg? I'm all, no, we really didn't do anything in the right place or at the right time to get pg. I don't feel at this point that I can break out the OPKs and BBTs because he will completely shut-down. 

I got off BC in December, but I would say I've been more serious about the whole thing since May (when I bought the Preseed and the unused BBT). Had a false hope in June when I didn't have AF until cd35 when I'm usually cd 26-27. This is really the first month that I think we finally BD during the right time. If I have AF in two weeks, then I'll really start discussing with GP in earnest (who knows I'm TTC, but is waiting for me to decide to move forward with testing and the like).

I just feel very at-home here and hope that I can join this community.


----------



## turnersgirl

With reference to the topic of peoples perception of childless couples, my OH was VERY laid back about the whole baby thing and i couldn't contemplate us ttc until i was sure that he was 100% ready to be a dad. I used to cover this by saying that i never wanted children as i was scared he never would and i just couldn't say it.

My SIL who has 2 girls announced to the whole family one day that she didn't know how i could feel complete as a woman without children in my life? Stiff upper lip seriously req'd at that point!! If only she knew. Maybe i was stupid by not being honest but it was just how i dealt with things.

OH is now 100% with me, boy will they be suprised if we get a bfp, i'd almost convinced myself i didn't want them, tell a lie enough and you start believing it!! 

I haven't told a soul we are trying.....i just hope that we haven't left it too late. FC.


----------



## Lucy1973

Turner girl, I would've said in front of everyone how I felt about what SIL said. :growlmad: 
The fact is that people should not say things like that to women of our age, when they have no idea what we are going through/have been through. At a recent family gathering, 3 weeks b4 my MC, some family members started in on my younger sister, who is 34, in a long term relationship, and has been on pill since 18. I immediately leapt to her defence, and told them all to back off and how dare they tell someone 'isn't it about time you started trying' and 'you don't want to leave it too late'.......how dare they think it is their place to comment? She is only 34, and is maybe not in a position to try to conceive......maybe she is trying and hasn't told us......bottom line....my other sister with her 2 kids, my great uncle with his outdated attitude think its all in jest, but that may well have upset my younger sister. It just makes me so cross that people feel they can comment on our lives when they have no idea what is going on with us. :growlmad::nope:

I have made it clear to most people that I am not going to talk about my 2 MC's as nobody is able to say the right thing, and I just get upset. And people that hint if I just 'relaxed' maybe the next one would be ok....I could kill them.....so I caused my MC's by being stressed.......really? I do not think so. :nope:

Smug people with kids are the worst, and I have completely lost all patience, if people are insensitive now, I have to put them right straight away.....turners girl, you are an absolute saint for not starting a fight!!! :hugs: And its not too late.....xxxxx

Also I have PMT right now, so they better all watch out...lololol:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry for mini rant.....I just can't believe how many insensitive smug idiots there are who think its fine to make us feel bad. :wacko::wacko:

Also I am quite alot PMT right now....:growlmad:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heart tree

Welcome to the new ladies. You are definitely welcome here. Nikki, I hope you have a BFP rather than AF this month. Same for you loveybear. Turnersgirl, I&#8217;m glad you told us you were ttc. It is a hard secret to keep once you start trying. Good luck to you.

Lucy, I love how you stuck up for your sister. You are so right, it is no one&#8217;s business to comment on someone else&#8217;s life when they don&#8217;t have all the facts. In regards to your comment about people implying that you caused your mc from being stressed, I have to share a story with you that happened to me yesterday. 

I went in to get a blood test today to confirm that I'm not pregnant before my HSG on Monday. Odd that I have to get a pregnancy test when AF just ended today AND I haven't had sex, but whatever.

So I go in to get the blood drawn and the woman who's taking my blood asks, "Are you checking your levels to see if they've gone up?" I realize she thinks I'm pregnant. I say, "I'm not pregnant, I'm having a procedure and they need to confirm I'm not pregnant." She asks, "What procedure?" I tell her, "It's because I've had miscarriages. I just had one recently." She asks, "How many" I tell her "three."

Then she asks me...are you ready for this???

"Did you do something wrong?" 

I stare at her in disbelief. Mind you, my arm is getting blood sucked out of it and I can't punch her. I say in my most sarcastic voice with a sarcastic laugh, "NO, I didn't do anything WRONG." 

Then she asks, "Did you jog?" 

WTF????

Again, in my most sarcastic voice, which I've now raised to a slight yell, "NO, I DID NOT JOG." 

She finished taking my blood which was probably boiling in the test tube. I quickly rose and stormed out of there. I got to the car where Tim was waiting and started swearing and crying. He got all defensive and was ready to go give her a piece of his mind (bless him). I said no, let's just go, I'm going to file a formal complaint against her.

WELL, right before I got blood taken, I took off my watch and put it on my lap. When I stormed out, I forgot the watch. I didn't realize until Tim and I had driven away. I had to go back and face the bitch. She was taking blood from someone else. I walked up and said in my bitchiest voice, "Do you have my watch?" She gave it to me and tried to be nice and I scowled at her and walked out. There was a computer kiosk there that asked about the service and I gave them a rating of "POOR." 

I'm still going to file a complaint. What a F#[email protected]#%ING BITCH!!!

I hope you could stay with me for this post, I know it was long.


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh my God heart tree I am totally shocked and so angry for you. :growlmad:

When my sister had a silent MC, my great uncle in his 70's said she shouldn't have jogged....she was pretty horrified, but realised that back in the day they didn't have the info, they really believed that exercise or doing something could cause a MC. My gran told my auntie who had 2 MC's B4 her 3 kids, that she had them because she rode on her husband's motorbike too much!!!! Nowadays we KNOW that a MC never has anything to do with what a girl does do.....Paula Ratcliffe ran marathons while pregnant for goodness sake. :wacko:

That someone of our generation could come out with something so incredibly stupid and insensitive completely baffles me. I think you should definately make a complaint, these people obviously need some retraining and re-educating. The hospital should apologise to you, and she should be told what she did was not acceptable. I can imagine how you felt, wanting to tell her how angry you were, but taking such alot of effort to not cry you can barely speak. :shrug:

Poor you for having to suffer yet another upsetting moment, as if having 3 MC's isn't enough! Alcoholics and drug addicts, and women that are beaten by OH, and athletes all can carry babies to term, a little bit of jogging would make no difference at all. This is why people shouldn't say anything at all, its always the wrong thing. :nope:

I had a blood test after my 2nd MC, to make sure the levels were going down, and the girl who took my blood obviously thought I was having them checked to make sure levels were going up, as I left she said 'hope everything is ok'. I nearly said 'well no it flippin isn't but thanks for asking'. I wish people would just not say anything, its alot safer. 

I am sorry you had to go through that. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tequila

Ive just been having a read through of the last few posts. I cant believe how many awful people there are out there. 

Im just starting out - we have no idea if this will work or not or if we will need help, but I really hope that we dont have to deal with people like this - as well as our own emotions.

Thanks for the advice from whoever told me to get a grip of when Im due to Ovulate. I cant remember who gave that advice as its on a different page (sorry - not too good at this forum lark yet!) 

Ive found another site which allows me to monitor my cycles and I have recorded the last 3 so Im getting a good idea of when things may happen. 

Ive been on the pill for years, and used it as a way of totally controlling things. I didnt take a break (except by accident) for about 4 years so had no clue about my cycles at all and had forgotton what a period felt like! Im now 3 months off the pill and feeling more in tune with myself than ever. 

OH and I used condoms for the last 3 months just so that I could get things straight and sort out my cycles, but now we are officially trying. 

Im keeping an eye on things "down there" so that I can estimate my ovulation date as well as use the calendar, and hopefully we will find that everything works properly. Im in awe of the people on this page that are battling with problems and previous MC. I cant imagine how I will cope if that happens to us, but Im encouraged to see the support that is available on this site from some amazing people!


----------



## tequila

Oh My Gog Heart Tree - Our posts crossed I think. I cant beleive what I just read!


----------



## MrsJ08

Heart tree - you are a saint - I would have flipped big time if that had happened to me. To be honest I'm so angry on your behalf that if we lived near each other I would storm around there and give her a piece of my mind. How dare she? FFS! That is beyond outrageous, make sure you do file a complaint against her. That kind of insensitivity from someone working in the medical profession is incomprehensible to me. :hugs:

:hi: Nikki and Turnersgirl

Nikki - you might find you have to get a bit creative about getting your DH in the mood at the "right" time. My DH is the same and thought thinks would just happen and didn't want to talk about OV etc... I ended up not telling him when the "right" time was but went out of my way to seduce him during OV. I've always found a well timed BJ does the trick :rofl: If you want to use OPK can't you do it secretly? I would.

Tunersgirl - you are a nicer person than me. If my SIL had said something like that to me I would have undoubtedly called her an arrogant, inconsiderate bitch. You haven't left it too late and now you have us to talk to. :flower: If you feel you need some support I would advise you confide in a very close friend that you are TTC, if not hopefully we can give you the support you need. 

Lucy - good for you, for sticking up for your sister. Families can be so nosey and inconsiderate I think that it just doesn't occur to them that if you are trying you might not broadcast it to the world. Because I've got a big mouth, I've said several times to peeople who make comments like that "how do you know they aren't trying and you aren't upsetting them with your constant reference to their fertility?" People just tend to look at you completely dumbfounded like it hadn't crossed their narrow minds. My Dad mentioned my Step-brother and his wife to me a couple of months ago (all their friends are having babies at the moment and they have been married 3 years) I happen to know that they both want kids and I suspect that they are trying but not having any success. I'm not really close enough to them to have that kind of conversation so I don't know for sure. So, when my Dad brought it up I jumped down his throat a bit and said "how do you know that they aren't trying?" My Dad just looked at me for a few seconds and then said, "oh I didn't think about that, it didn't cross my mind they might be having problems" and I think that is the crux of it. People "assume" you won't have problems and so are shocked when you do or it doesn't happen quickly. 

x


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Sorry that last post as a little wonky, I was having technological difficulty with the site. 

Heart Tree: That's terrible that you had to have that conversation. I'm in your neck of the woods, and I hope I don't run into her when I get my blood drawn, or I will need to tell her off!

MrsJ08: Thank you for the advice. I have finally gotten DH this month to :sex: multiple times this week and finish in that position, so to speak. :blush: It was the BJ that was getting me into trouble, as the swimmers were ending up in the wrong place, LOL! I'm hoping that he realized this month that he at least needs to bring his swimmers to the right place to even have a chance at this. I might try to OPK next month and hide it in the bathroom. 

I cannot believe how insensitive folks can be. Because I've just been married four months, no one is expecting a baby immediately, but everyone expects us to have one. I can imagine the "advice" I'll hear after a year. :growlmad: One of my best friends made a comment a few weeks ago about "not everyone is meant to have kids." She wasn't directing it at me, but it still stung a bit. She has two beautiful kids, after first delivering a 26wo LO who didn't make it. She knows that I'm TTC, so I'm not sure why she even brought that up, especially given her experiences.


----------



## heart tree

Nikki, where do you live? I was at the Kaiser in San Francisco. Watch out if you get blood drawn on a Saturday there!

My DH was having "performance" issues around the time of my ovulation. We'd start the deed but he wouldn't be able to finish. I would get mad and then the mood was ruined. I learned not to tell him when I though I was ovulating. Sometimes he asks if I'm ov'ing and I always tell him no, even if I am. It works like a charm. I hide my OPK's. He knows I do them, I just don't let him see them. I also use pre-seed on the sly. He just thinks I'm really wet. What I can't hide from him are the Instead soft cups that I insert right after BD'ing. The first time he looked at me like I was crazy, but he's used to it now. When I'm inserting those, he pretty much knows I'm ov'ing, but at that point I've already gotten him to do the deed! LOL! If's he's not feeling up to task, he's willing to squirt the swimmers into an Instead cup and then I just put it in. I've read that it's worked for other women. I'd rather have the swimmers in me somehow, rather than not at all! He's a really good sport and knows how much I NEED to have a baby.

Tequila, I was on the pill for 17 years before ttc. It took me 3 months just to get a period after I went off them. I had no clue when I might ovulate. I started charting my temperatures on Fertility Friend. After a few months I saw my ovulation pattern. Once I realized when in my cycle I ovulate, I started using OPK's. Before, I was using them way too early and never got a positive OPK. I tried checking my CM, but I don't produce a lot of it, so that was a hard way for me to determine ovulation. Honestly, if it weren't for charting my temps and using OPK's, I would have never known. Now I BD once I get a positive OPK that day and 3 days after. Once I see my temperature rise, I know that I've ovulated and can give DH a break! 

Thanks to all for your kind words about the dumb woman who took my blood. I'm feeling ok about it today, but will still file a complaint. Thing is, I am an avid exerciser and go to the gym all the time. After my first mc, I was terrified that maybe I did too many sit ups. I knew deep down this wasn't the reason, but you tend to look for any reason that might have caused this. For my second and third pregnancies, I cut way back on my exercise during ovulation and during the TWW. I just didn't want to chance it. That stupid woman raised one of my biggest irrational fears. That I some how caused these by exercising. That being said, I just got back from the gym. Take that dumb woman!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hearty, everyone has already said everything I would have said if I'd logged on earlier and read your post re the blood bitch! Massive :hugs: to you. I would have clawed her eyes out. I can understand the ignorance of the general public, of people who've never been in our shoes or known someone who has, but for a medical professional to make such ignorant statements is reprehensible. ABSOLUTELY you should follow up with a formal complaint.


----------



## Placencia

It is comforting to know that there are others out there who are ttc their first over 35. I am 37, getting married for the first time in November to the love of my life. Was on BCP for 13 years and stopped it in February. Have been charting and trying to better understand my body (and to get a bfp!). Hoping that we will meet with success- have appointment with ob-gyn in a couple weeks for fertility since we are hitting the 6 month mark and feeling anxious about it!

Glad to find a community of those in similar situations!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Placencia. Good luck with your appointment! Hope you find the support you are looking for here.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hearty, so sorry to hear of the lab tech. As the others said, I would have asked her to stop midway and demand someone else in the room. I've had to do that on a few occassions and now when I have labs between cycles, the techs know I want only Katie who knows my veins are small, deep and also knows how to act and speak around me. 

You all are SO awesome. I'm enjoying getting to know you all. Encouraged by your love for one another and looking forward to the day we all bask in the :bfp: carried to term with the end result being healthy mommies and babies. As I've said before, it'll be fun to move up to a toddlers forum someday and chat about that. In the meantime, this forum is such a source of encouragement and wealth of information. ((BIG HUGS)) to you all!!

I would like to say hello to all the new ladies. I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi mommy's angel! :hi:

How are you doing? Nice to see you again! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I go in for my HSG this afternoon and am feeling nervous about the pain and the results. Please, please, please let everything be normal. I'll let you all know how it goes when I'm done.

Hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## MrsJ08

Best of luck Heartree :hug: I'm rooting for you xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls! I keep meaning to be a part of this thread and then I end up getting pages behind! 
You can count me in officially now. TTC for the first time after my loss in June. Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope everything goes well and not too painful heart tree. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

:thumbup:Heart tree you are too polite!!
Really feeling it not being on BC anymore. It used to regulate my cycles nicely and give me clear skin and now I have pizza face and cramps. Bleurgh.

We are not going to tell anyone we are TTC, no-one ever asks why we don't have kids which is fine by me. My nickname at work used to be 'baby-hater' as I'd run a mile from pregnant co-workers and small children. Just couldn't handle them!!!

But BAM suddenly this year it all changed??? My uterus would literally flip flop when I saw babies?? And then my younger brother and his girlfriend of 6 months came up pregnant while on BC. I cried when I heard, why, and then I figured it out... I wanted that to be me!!!

Although OH is on same page as me he isn't as concerned about the age thing, probably because I'm 35 and he's 30! But we're agreed no pressure, no fuss and to have fun.
BD'ing won't be an issue as he's up for it 24/7, always has been in the last 6 years, so it's just the pesky OV'ing on my part.

F'Xed for us all girls

Chanting altogether now BFP BFP BFP


----------



## skye2010

I'm just dropping in to say "hello" to everyone, especially the new ladies who have just joined. "Welcome"
Hearty "Good luck" tomorrow. Pls update on how it goes.
And when is the baby due Mrs J? It should be soon, no? 
Wishing you good news to all sooon.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Viv, I also realised for the first time I wanted a baby when my sister had one 3 years ago. I came off BC last Christmas, I don't recognise myself! Bigger BBS...woohoo, but the PMT oh my goodness! You will feel lots of wierd things no doubt....but good luck, and really hope you have a smooth road to TTC :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Vivienne I hear ya! I was on BC for 15 yrs. Been off now for 20 months. I hate it. At first it felt so liberating to not be on any medication, plus I had my libido back. Now, I hate it. I get so bloated and get massive PMS (although this may be still from the mc), but the worst of being off the pill is AF lasts 7 days!! (8 days since I had my mc). I swear, once I do successfully pop out my kids, I am gong back on BC. It is my friend, LOL.
Btw- I am 35 (36 in Oct.) and my husband is 31. Very similar. :)


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> Carole, I'm right there with you. Got a BFN yesterday at 14dpo, so I stopped my progesterone and today see signs that AF is a day or so away. When I told DH yesterday morning, he completely fell apart - cried for about 45 minutes... we were leaving my sister's after visiting for several days and meeting our new 8 wk old niece... DH had absolutely fallen in love with her, and he was so convinced I was pg last week simply because I'd had heartburn one day... made me realize how badly he wants this baby.
> 
> I turn 37 on Tuesday. I don't know how to celebrate it, since one more bday without a baby just means it gets that much harder to have that baby....
> 
> Sorry I can't help lift you up today, but for today, at least we don't have to be sad alone.

My heart ached when I read about your DH. I think sometimes they just try to be nonchalant when it doesn't happen and don't cry cos it's not 'manly' to express emotion.:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> (and by "on here", I mean on B&B... this thread does seem to be populated by remarkably reasonable women!)

With age comes maturity!:jo


----------



## MrsJ08

skye2010 said:


> And when is the baby due Mrs J? It should be soon, no?

:hi: Skye - 16 days until my due date but I have a feeling this baby is in for the long haul

:hugs: to all the lovely ladies on this thread x


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> (and by "on here", I mean on B&B... this thread does seem to be populated by remarkably reasonable women!)

With age comes maturity!:wohoo:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Good luck Heart Tree. I'm in Oakland, so I'll be at Alta Bates for any blood work--never head across the bridge to SF unless I have social events, LOL. 

DH and I BD AGAIN, even though it's no longer a BD, since I think it's a wrap at this point (meaning that I'm in the TWW, but he doesn't know anything about my cycle). The wink he gave me after we DTD leads me to believe that he's trying to ensure that he does his part to make this happen, in his own small way, which is a little gratifying.

I knew for sure I really wanted kids when I was about 33. As an only child/only grandkid, I didn't spend lots of time with LOs growing up. When I finally started to spend time with LOs as my good friends started having them, I realized that it wasn't so hard. And after I met and got close to my SD, I realized that I wanted her to be a sibling to one of my own. My uterus does the flips when I see LOs too.


----------



## Lisa1

Hi Girls

I am a36 been ttc for over a year now and am just started with bloods etc I have a fertility appointment in hopefully three months:) fx bloods were all fine, hubby goes for his sperm check next week.

I float in and out of B&B cause I get a bit obsessive so find I need to chill lol fx for all you girls xx


----------



## Vivienne

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I go in for my HSG this afternoon and am feeling nervous about the pain and the results. Please, please, please let everything be normal. I'll let you all know how it goes when I'm done.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day today.

:flower::hugs:
Praying for you


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh Vivienne I hear ya! I was on BC for 15 yrs. Been off now for 20 months. I hate it. At first it felt so liberating to not be on any medication, plus I had my libido back. Now, I hate it. I get so bloated and get massive PMS (although this may be still from the mc), but the worst of being off the pill is AF lasts 7 days!! (8 days since I had my mc). I swear, once I do successfully pop out my kids, I am gong back on BC. It is my friend, LOL.
> Btw- I am 35 (36 in Oct.) and my husband is 31. Very similar. :)

Def hear you on the libido!!! Weird to suddenly actually be 'up' for:sex:
And yes in my heyday my periods were 9 days!! at least 2 days spent in bed with a hottie.
Wow both of us have 'toyboys' hehehe.
I cannot believe how upbeat everyone is on this thread especially lovely ladies like yourself you have experienced the worst loss of all, a M/C


----------



## pablo797

Hey girls,

Wow it's been all of 36 hours and so much has happened!!

First - Rotpaw and MrsJ so good to hear from you ladies, you are source if inspiration and hope to all of us. Please stay in touch and let us know how it all goes.

I don't remember who wrote it, I need to take notes, but who ever said that mother nature or infertility took on the wrong woman and you we're going to kick some ass.( I'm paraphrasing), woohoo!!! We all need to hear a little more of that. Sometimes I get a little too down, a little too fatalistic, like it will never happen, so I need the positive vibes you are throwing out there. You go girl and thanks for the inspiration.!!

To the new comers, welcome all!!! I agree, knowing the ovulation phase is essential. I have also used the old bj to get dh in the mood, just don't take it too far so the swimmers end up in the wrong place! That one made me laugh!!!! :haha: My dh is also a sucker for lingerie, so it's easier for me to get dh in the mood. 

Hitting on another point, I do keep my ovulaiton kits and pregnancy tests out of site from DH. He knows their there, but I think guys feel a little overwhelmed by it all???? 

Finally, Heartree, what can I say that hasn't been said??? I said it last week and I'll say it again some people just talk out of their ass, with no thought. You would expect a medical professional would know better, but one of the reasons I'm questioning my current OB is that she told one friend during a check up that the baby she was carrying she would probably not be taking home. ( meaning she would loose it) Who says that???!!!!! Who would set someone up like that with that negativity???? How about looks like some problems are developing let's see what can be done. Unbelievable!!! 

Also, you being healthy makes for a healthy baby. All last winter I didn't do as much as I normally do (hiking, cross country skiing, downhill skiing) thinking that I didn't want to hurt my chances, or like you cut back during tww. All it accomplished was making me feel fat!!!! In the end being healthy (as long as you have a healthy bmi and weight) is much better for ttc than carrying extra weight and it's critical for some of us to maintain a sane state of mind. When I'm in SF if you want me to go kick her ass I will. 

Lastly, thanks for the words of advice re:trip. There is one friend I can confide in, her sister in law is also ttc and didn't come to thanksgiving dinner last year because she was so upset. So my friend gets it and I will let her know. 

Promise to keep up better in the future, stay strong! ::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydanrce::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:ladies!!!!:happydance::happydance: P.S. tww 6 days in.


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies, I'm back from the HSG. It wasn't as painful as the hysteroscopy was but this time I took 2 ibuprofen AND a Vicodin. I'm a little woozy from the Vicodin right now! They told me my tubes were really open and clear. But, they said my uterus was slightly shaped like the letter T. They want me to discuss the results with my FS. I started crying and asked what a T shaped uterus meant. She told me that there is a range of "normal" shapes and she thinks mine still falls within that range. She said she didn't think that the shape was causing my recurrent mcs. But, she wanted me to talk to the FS. Of course I had to google T shaped uterus and got all sorts of awful things. It can be the cause of recurrent mcs. Most women have them when their mother was given a drug called DES during pregnancy. I was born in the 70's and this drug was given in the 40's, 50's and 60's. Also, my mom is kind of a hippie and I highly doubt she would have taken any drugs during pregnancy. I'll have to ask her though. If I do have a bad T shaped uterus, there isn't anything they can do. I'm a bag of emotions right now. I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions, but I can't help it. I'm scared that I'm destined to have continuous miscarriages due to the shape of my uterus. Just waiting for the FS to call now and tell me his thoughts. The waiting is torture!

Pablo, I can't believe someone would say such a thing to your friend. I'm at a loss for words. I think I might change OB's if I were you. You can't risk having that kind of negativity when you are pregnant. I'm glad you are going to confide in your friend. It really makes all the difference to have someone on your team. 

Thank you all for your support. I need it right now. I'm feeling a bit down at the moment. I really wanted them to tell me my uterus was perfect! Why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks for the update, Hearty - I've been thinking about you all afternoon! Hopefully the FS will take a look at your films and see that your uterus is in the normal range. Like you said, you were born in the 70s and according to the CDC, they stopped prescribing it to pregnant women in 1971 - before your mother was pregnant with you. Please let us know what the FS tells you, and in the meantime, lay off the googling! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Hi lovelies, I'm back from the HSG. It wasn't as painful as the hysteroscopy was but this time I took 2 ibuprofen AND a Vicodin. I'm a little woozy from the Vicodin right now! They told me my tubes were really open and clear. But, they said my uterus was slightly shaped like the letter T. They want me to discuss the results with my FS. I started crying and asked what a T shaped uterus meant. She told me that there is a range of "normal" shapes and she thinks mine still falls within that range. She said she didn't think that the shape was causing my recurrent mcs. But, she wanted me to talk to the FS. Of course I had to google T shaped uterus and got all sorts of awful things. It can be the cause of recurrent mcs. Most women have them when their mother was given a drug called DES during pregnancy. I was born in the 70's and this drug was given in the 40's, 50's and 60's. Also, my mom is kind of a hippie and I highly doubt she would have taken any drugs during pregnancy. I'll have to ask her though. If I do have a bad T shaped uterus, there isn't anything they can do. I'm a bag of emotions right now. I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions, but I can't help it. I'm scared that I'm destined to have continuous miscarriages due to the shape of my uterus. Just waiting for the FS to call now and tell me his thoughts. The waiting is torture!
> 
> Pablo, I can't believe someone would say such a thing to your friend. I'm at a loss for words. I think I might change OB's if I were you. You can't risk having that kind of negativity when you are pregnant. I'm glad you are going to confide in your friend. It really makes all the difference to have someone on your team.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I need it right now. I'm feeling a bit down at the moment. I really wanted them to tell me my uterus was perfect! Why does this have to be so hard?

Glad everything went well with the test. As far as the T shape. Try and rest your mind dear friend :hugs: When I was thought to have a heart shaped, they said surgery could fix it. I would assume there is some way to help. Whether it be surgery to fix it or maybe they'll have a heads up to give you progesterone and like me, have a cerclage just before your second trimester. Your mc's I think have been pretty early on right? So I'm not really sure that would have been the cause as there's room to roam around in there so early on. At any rate, I can fully understand your fears but I'd just wait to hear from the Dr. and see what he or she says first. It's likely there's nothing to worry about at all and if there is something to be done.....the good thing is it was caught so there is a positive to finding this and taking care of it if it truely is an issue.

Praying all is well concerning the T shape and that you get the answers you need. :flower:


----------



## pablo797

oh heartree!!! I am so sorry you are so sad!!!:cry: I meant to wish you good luck before. So, good news is that tubes are open. Don't jump to conclusions. It's the self doubt, hormons and vicodin messing with your head. Plus if there is an issue one doc may say nothing can be done, but an expert in the field may have different advice. I know itls hard not to think the worst, but i'm a firm beliver in karma and you are just too good a person, who has helped all of us with such great words of wisdom. You will NOT endur a life of mc. Things will get better. We love you and are here for you!! Biggest hug I can send you over the wires::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, I love you ladies! Thanks so much! I can't say I've stayed away from Google, but I am trying to focus on the positive stories. One woman said that she had a slight T shape and her doctor said that more women have them than we know. The T shape isn't caught because once the uterus stretches in the second trimester, it looks like a normal shape. A lot of women who have C-sections are found to have T shaped uteri. Who knew? I'll take a C-section any day if that's what it takes! Trying to stay positive. Thanks again, you all are so wonderful!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Heartree - please step away from Google - it is not your friend. As Mommy's said your MC's have been too early for the shape of your Uterus to have been a factor. So glad your tubes are clear, I honestly believe things will work out for you. Big :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi all, survived camping! Missed you all though!! Off for another blood test tomorrow but have got to make time for a dentist appointment too - stupid toothache! xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Heart tree sorry you were feeling down :hugs:

Mrs J08 is right, do not google, I have a panic attack whenever I google anything. Hope you get a positive chat with doc and set your mind a bit easier. 
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy. Google is my best friend and my worst enemy. I'm sure you all can relate!

I just found out my doctor is out until Friday!!!! How am I supposed to wait that long???? GRRRR

The nerve of him taking a vacation when I need to talk to him! LOL!!!


----------



## pablo797

ok having a moment. . . In short a friend is giving another friend her old backpack for carrying kids. It was all I could do not to scream at the computer " THAT SHOULD BE MY BACKPACK!!" she started trying so long after I did and now their due in december. Ok done ranting. I was doing so good today then wham -o, taken out by a backpack.


----------



## heart tree

Damn those backpacks! They'll get you every time!


----------



## pablo797

heartree we posted at the same time. Patience I now it sucks, but you'll know soon enough and for gods sake off google until then!! Go have a glass of wine, i'll have one too in your honor. But only if the vicodin has worn off!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pablo! Think I will have a glass of wine. My hubby said he'd cook me dinner tonight too. Since my FS is on vacation, I decided to email my gyno to see if she could interpret the results. She said that she thinks they saw a slight indentation in the top of my uterus. She said "We can see more miscarriages with a uterus that has a slightly different shape, but also many women have a uterus that may be shaped this way and do just fine. The finding seems quite subtle. Dont worry for now- the tubes were open and worked well, there wasn't anything alarming, and the cavity looked normal(no lesions on the inside of the uterus.)"

So, I guess this is some good news, but not what I was hoping for. I'll still wait to hear from the FS. 

Ok....on to the wine...:wine:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Thanks Pablo! Think I will have a glass of wine. My hubby said he'd cook me dinner tonight too. Since my FS is on vacation, I decided to email my gyno to see if she could interpret the results. She said that she thinks they saw a slight indentation in the top of my uterus. She said "We can see more miscarriages with a uterus that has a slightly different shape, but also many women have a uterus that may be shaped this way and do just fine. The finding seems quite subtle. Dont worry for now- the tubes were open and worked well, there wasn't anything alarming, and the cavity looked normal(no lesions on the inside of the uterus.)"
> 
> So, I guess this is some good news, but not what I was hoping for. I'll still wait to hear from the FS.
> 
> Ok....on to the wine...:wine:

Well, that just means either they'll see if they can fix it through surgery or in all likelyhood, they'll put you on progesterone early on in the first trimester and then the cerclage to close the uterus at the end of the first trimester. Many women have had this before and have carried to term.

I've been a bit nervous myself because I'll be on Progesterone in oil shots (chose the shots over the suppositories because as a diabetic I'm prone to infections and the suppositories mean more moisture and not good) and then have the cerclage. It's already in the plans because of my late term birth. Never having had the cerclage I worried if it would hurt and whether it would work but I've found MANY women who've had the cerclage and carried to term after having miscarriages.

So for the odd shaped uterus the likelyhood that something can be done is pretty good.

On another note, have you had your progesterone levels tested?? I'm just wondering if you need progesterone AS SOON as you become pregnant and keep on it throughout the first two trimesters. A friend of mine with PCOS had several early miscarriages and found it was her progesterone. As soon as she found out she was pregnant she started taking the progesterone prescribed by the OB. After struggling for several years after having her twins she now has a newborn son and she said it was because she took the progesterone in the beginning to keep the pregnancy.

I just thought of that and thought I would share in case it's something that could help you.

Please keep us posted on Friday when you find out. Your truely in my thoughts and prayers. This is such a hard journey your on but I'm looking forward to the day your pregnant and will finally carry to term a healthy baby. I have much hope that it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Pablo - I know what you mean about backpacks - spent the weekend at a festival & there were babies everywhere - in backpacks, buggies and wagons, on blankets, shoulders and smiling at me during bands playing - an friend of a friend even shoved his baby in through the car window while we were queuing to get in site! 
Just been to the chemist to pick up a prescription for my toothache and the man infront of me was buying a pregnancy test - why have I got toothache & not a baby bump??? (Totally irrational I know!)


----------



## Lucy1973

Twinkle and Pablo, I know what you mean, sometimes it feels like what we haven't got is being waved in our faces at every opportunity. :wacko:

I try and harden myself to it but it gets me every time. I texted a friend yesterday to see how her 20 weeks scan went, I should have known better, I was 2 weeks behind her, and got peed off all over again. :cry:

Also I know that in a week I might get AF and I have no idea how I will feel about that. It feels like the only thing that will truly heal me is to be pregnant again, but then I will be terrified of losing it.....can't win! PMT does not help either!!!!:shrug:

I want to stay on this thread until every single girl here has had a successful pregnancy, something most women take for granted but I know we never will. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:to all, and lots of
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heart tree

MA, thanks for your words of wisdom. I'll keep you posted when I hear from my FS. I'm hoping it isn't as bad as my brain keeps thinking it is. He is starting me on progesterone suppositories as soon as I get my BFP. In the meantime, I always use progesterone cream from ovulation until I get AF or into my BFP. He doesn't think that is enough and wants me to try the suppositories. Hopefully that will be the magic I need. I have to say, the thought of having surgery on my uterus scares me. I really hope that isn't necessary. Not to mention, my insurance won't cover it. It almost didn't cover my HSG. I don't have any coverage for "infertility." I told them, the HSG was for diagnostic purposes, not infertility. I wanted to scream, "Hey, I'm fertile! I just keep losing my babies!" Luckily they didn't charge me for the HSG. It would have been $1,400. I can't imagine how much surgery would be. I'd rather spend my money on IVF than surgery. We'll see. Thanks again for your encouraging words.

Twinkle, sorry about the toothache. It's true what Lucy said, it seems like our lack of being pregnant is constantly being waved in our faces. I've started counting the pregnant women I see on the street because it is almost comical. Seriously, it seems like every other woman in San Francisco is pregnant or has a newborn. It's annoying.


----------



## svetayasofiya

heart tree said:


> Twinkle, sorry about the toothache. It's true what Lucy said, it seems like our lack of being pregnant is constantly being waved in our faces. I've started counting the pregnant women I see on the street because it is almost comical. Seriously, it seems like every other woman in San Francisco is pregnant or has a newborn. It's annoying.

:wacko: It's the exact same here. I am surrounded! My co-worker is due in early November. All she does is complain complain complain. I can't wait until she leaves. I think her last day is October 12th or something. Hallelujah! She's one of the ungrateful, all good things happen to her, people. :coffee:


----------



## four_angels

Hello ladies (and gents if any are reading),

I am a newbie to the forum but definitely not a newbie to the world of TTC. My DH and I have been hoping for a baby since September 2005, we are both 35 and have had four heartbreaking losses in 5 years of trying.

At the moment we are not trying, not preventing.

I'm just looking to make some friends and find/give support to others in a similar situation. I know from my own experiences how painful and lonely this whole TTC journey can be.

Belinda


----------



## heart tree

Hello Belinda and welcome. I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. I am also 35, my DH is 41. We've had 3 losses in the past year and a half and are still ttc #1. I hope you find the support here you are looking for. This is a great group of women!

xoxo


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: welcome Belinda. Sorry for your losses. There are some amazing women in this thread.


----------



## alilock

Hi Ladies- I am also a newbie. I have to admit - the other night I read all 70+ pages of this thread and it gave me the courage to sing up and post. I am 36 and been TTC for about a year. I have stage II endo and have had 2 losses in the past 6 months. Both of my younger sisters are preggers ( both 9 months) and I feel more lonely, depressed, and frustrated then ever. I am beginning to obsess and this is taking a tole on my marriage... How do I get through this?


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Ali. Wow, you are really going through it. Two losses is enough, but to have 2 sisters who are about to give birth is more than one person should have to bear. Of course this is taking a tole. What you are dealing with is extremely stressful. I think one way you get through this is by connecting with people like us who are in similar situations. The more you can talk about it, the better you will feel. You will also get some good advice here, I know I have. Do you discuss your feelings with your husband? Do you have other outlets that help keep you sane? For me, exercise is key. I also try to be creative. Sewing is a good way for me to express my creativity. It is hard not to obsess, when it is something you want that has been taken away from you. You need to find ways to lessen the obsession. Personally, I think until we get our healthy babies, it is impossible to completely relax. I won't tell you to try not to obsess, because I don't think it is possible. Just find ways to shift your brain a little if you can. We're here to support you and help you find strength in this journey. Glad you joined us.

xoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome to all you new ladies. :hi: I hope you'll find this thread (and B&B in general, but especially this thread!) as helpful and supportive as I have.

Personally, I find it uplifting that more and more ladies are joining this thread - each new poster makes me feel less crazy for having waited to start our family!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi ali and four angels. Sorry you have had losses and your road to TTC is so tough. :hugs:

Talking to the ladies on here really helps, when often no-one in the outside world has any awareness of what we are going through. I keep my sanity by talking to ladies on BnB and this thread is really great, it really makes you realise you are not alone. :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies and welcome to all the newbies. Sorry can't concentrate on a longer post! xx


----------



## pablo797

welcome newbies! None of us is a stranger to the obsession of ttc. I couldn't concentrate on much else until I found this thread. It has been such a wonderful support system!! I find in terms of obsessing,that if I can purge some of my frustrationn here, i'm better able to go on with my day. So let er rip any time you need to, we're here to listen. 

on another note if one more pregnant woman walks into my store i'm closing my doors, that's it closed for the season!!!


----------



## tequila

Evening all. Im keeping up with everyones posts, but I find it really hard to post in reply as I really dont know what to say! Sorry if that sounds naff but its true.

OH and I really are TTC for the first time ever and its only been 2 weeks. (by the way - I cant remember who said it, but coming off the pill has had an amazing effect on my libido - I feel like a new couple! In fact we woke up at about 4am this morning and were at it again!!)

Anyway, we havent been through the awful experiences some of you are sharing but its such a blessing to be able to read your words as the more I read - the more realistic Im becoming about how long this process might take and if we dont or if we have problems, I feel good that I have support on this thread from people who know what its like.

DH and I spent yesterday in the company of some good freinds and their kids. It was great and really made us both feel that we were doing the right thing in TTC.

Anyway, I dont have anything to add, but I just wanted to say Im still here and your words are being read and appreciated.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Welcome tequila! (nice name btw :thumbup: ) Lot's of luck TTC!!! Hopefully you won't have any problems.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Funny how no one tells you the pill will kill your libido. I mentioned low libido to my dr within a year of getting married... there were several things he thought it might be and he recommended I try some B vitamin (can't remember which) for a month, and if that didn't help, try some herbal for a month (again, can't remember what - it was so long ago now), and if that didn't work then go off my pill for a month. The B did nothing, the herbal did nothing, I came off the pill and WHAM like someone flipped a switch - there it was! So I stopped taking the pill not long after getting married - I figured what's the point of BC if I never felt like having sex anyway? Condoms aren't great, but we figured we'd rather use them than have me never be in the mood. After we have a baby, we may try a non-hormonal IUD instead of condoms again, but I will never again use a hormonal birth control.


----------



## pablo797

:dust::dust::dust::dust:tequilla - I too am hoping you get bfp right away!!! Lots of baby dust for you!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Welcome to Ali, tequila, and four angels. I've just joined myself. You definitely feel like you're not alone here.

I'm wishing BFP and sticky bean love to everyone here. I had to go to the doctor for a totally unrelated matter, and we ended up talking about family planning stuff. I told my GP I'm in the TWW, and she asked if I wanted to take a test. I told her no, because I felt like I don't really want to know early. I just want to see AF or not at the appropriate time and move on from there. She totally understood. After discussing what I am doing (estimating my o time using CM, CP, cycle) she felt that I was pretty in-tune with my body, and thought it was appropriate that I get a referral to an OB/GYN to discuss fertility issues. Under patient symptoms, my referral says "advance age unsuccessful pregnancy attempts." It's a little :-( to see that in black and white for the first time.

And, I'm like four pounds heavier than the last time I was at the doctors. As such, it's been a liquid shake for breakfast and a salad for lunch!


----------



## heart tree

Happy Auntie, is it your birthday today? I think it is! Same as my father. 

If so....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake:


----------



## tequila

Thank you all and welcome to all the other new people! 

I went to the docs a couple of months ago to speak to the nurse and have a pre-pregnancy check up. She took some blood and told me when the results come back I should make an appt to see my GP so he could refer me straight away. Again due to my advanced age and the fact that I was diagnosed with endometriosis about 5 years ago (but did nothing about it as I wasnt really bothered all that time ago!)

The bloods all came back good so I didnt make that appointment. I really must phone them tomorrow. 

Its true about noone mentioning your sex life when you go on the pill. I thought I was just odd! I have to say, I wont be going back on the pill again ever! What is the point in being able to do what you want when you want to - if you never actually want to?

It took a good couple of months off it to have that effect, but now its here - Bam!

Anyway, OH is not well tonight and took himself off to bed for a lie down. I hope hes feeling better tomorrow! Either that, or its the shock of having a randy wife for the first time!! LOL.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks, HeartTree! :fool: DH is taking me out for a fancy dinner with our best friends, a couple I've known since college. I need to go get dressed, but I couldn't resist checking in to read new posts! I had kind of dreaded today, just knowing I'm a year older and still no LO, but it's been such a great day that I can't be sad. Plus, AF ended yesterday so I know it's safe to have a martini (or three) tonight! :drunk: And you know, I'm only a month older than I was on my last cycle... it's not like my ovaries magically aged a whole year at midnight last night. So I'm doing alright. Maybe my low expectations helped! :haha:

Nikki, I know the shock of seeing things like that in writing - suddenly makes them seem so real... but it sounds like you had a great conversation with your dr. It's so nice when you get one who is willing to take the time to listen and dialogue, not just rush in and lecture! And good for you for not testing today. :thumbup: Waiting the full two weeks is one of the hardest things we go through, but I think it's so much healthier emotionally than testing super early and getting a string of BFNs, or finding out about a chemical... it's SO hard to wait, and I usually only make it to about 13dpo, but I think it's better for our emotional health in the long run. TTC is trying enough as it is - we don't need to make the roller coaster even worse. :hugs: Enjoy your liquid lunch and salads - after gorging myself at my bday dinner tonight, I'm going to have to join you in that tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

alilock said:


> Hi Ladies- I am also a newbie. I have to admit - the other night I read all 70+ pages of this thread and it gave me the courage to sing up and post. I am 36 and been TTC for about a year. I have stage II endo and have had 2 losses in the past 6 months. Both of my younger sisters are preggers ( both 9 months) and I feel more lonely, depressed, and frustrated then ever. I am beginning to obsess and this is taking a tole on my marriage... How do I get through this?

:hugs: I'm sorry for your losses and the emotional aspect of both of your sisters pregnancies as you are struggling. I agree with Heart Tree.

I'll also add that since my own sons loss and my cousins becoming pregnant, I too was obsessing and not only was it taking a toll on my marriage, but on my stress levels physically. I decided to take a month and a half off of ttc to come off the hormones and enjoy the love for my husband. He's taken some time off in a couple of weeks so we are able to have some vacation time. It has been THE BEST decision I've made. I'm starting to feel happier, enjoying my husband and taking the time to exercise to lose some weight I gained from all the stress of our year.

I'm confident that going back into it at the end of Sept. when I'll be on injectibles, will not be so stressful. I'll be able to enjoy "the process" with my husband without being so overfocused. It was honestly driving me crazy:wacko:

Try and pray or meditate on the right direction for you to go. If taking a month or two off to gather your thoughts and rekindle the sparks with your husband is the right thing to do, you'll find it worth the added time for both you and your husband and have fresh minds and maybe a lightened burden going back into ttc.

I've also tried to watch crazy comedies to make me laugh. I just needed to get out of that intense emotional craze of needing to plan everything. 

I can just share with you that the time off has been well spent and we'll be back to enjoying the process again soon. BOY did we need a vacay from all the meds, the plans, the labs...poking, prodding, arguing with each other, etc.

This too shall pass darling!:hugs: Find a way to destress and rekindle that flame and you'll be able to work together for that :bfp: I look forward to the day you share your pregnant.:cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> Welcome to Ali, tequila, and four angels. I've just joined myself. You definitely feel like you're not alone here.
> 
> I'm wishing BFP and sticky bean love to everyone here. I had to go to the doctor for a totally unrelated matter, and we ended up talking about family planning stuff. I told my GP I'm in the TWW, and she asked if I wanted to take a test. I told her no, because I felt like I don't really want to know early. I just want to see AF or not at the appropriate time and move on from there. She totally understood. After discussing what I am doing (estimating my o time using CM, CP, cycle) she felt that I was pretty in-tune with my body, and thought it was appropriate that I get a referral to an OB/GYN to discuss fertility issues. Under patient symptoms, my referral says "advance age unsuccessful pregnancy attempts." It's a little :-( to see that in black and white for the first time.
> 
> And, I'm like four pounds heavier than the last time I was at the doctors. As such, it's been a liquid shake for breakfast and a salad for lunch!


I hear you. The stress of this year has caused me to gain back the weight I lost AND then some.:dohh: I decided to stop ttc until the end of Sept. to give my emotions a rest and try to lose that needed weight. I'm living on lean Cuisine meals and salads, tracking everything on Sparkpeople.com and working my butt off. Today I feel very sore. I did core workout and walk away the lbs yesterday. by this morning I felt sore....THEN today we played tennis for an hour. No pain no gain right??

by October I plan to try the Daniel 21 day Fast. Another friend of mine with PCOS has used it and the vegetarian fast with only water has revamped her metabolism and she just announced that she's pregnant after 7 years of trying to conceive. I'm doing it both to get close to God again AND for the vegetarian fast with hopes it will revamp my poor system. 

I LOATHE the weight, hate exercising too. I just know though that in order to lose it, I HAVE to exercise everyday. It's been a challenge though.:wacko:

Good luck with your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Birthday:cake::wohoo:Happy Auntie!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Happy Birthday HappyAuntie! :happydance:

Mommy's Angel, good luck on the Daniel fast. I've done it a few years during holy week, leading to Resurrection Sunday (Easter). It's such a drastic change from my normal eating habits that my system is always shocked, even though I only do it 7 days.


----------



## caroleb73

Happy Birthday Happy Auntie, I hope you have a wonderful day and DH totally spoils you :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined since I last posted.

Well I have been offline for a few days as there has been so much drama in my life of TTC that it has just been too much. I went for my CD2 scan to check all ok and to start IUI treatment plan and I had a shock by ovaries were covered in huge cysts and then 1 was full of tiny eggs that hadn't yet developed so doctor just announced very bluntly "i did tell you previously that I thought you were midly PCOS didn't I" I was like no actually you didn't. He told me that because of all the cysts and my lining had become way too thick we had to abondon this month and told me to take BCP from CD5 and metaformin to help with the PCOS. I tried to question this as all my blood results had been fine, I am slim, periods regular as clockwork and always been able to O on my own. He sort of rushed me out of the office and told me to come back on CD2 of my next cycle. 

When I got home told DH who went mad and said he reckons that it is all of the drugs they have given me that have caused the problems. He is refusing to let me see the doctors here again and insists that I fly home to London to see a specialist. Well I already had a doctor in mind as we were thinking that if we had to do IVF we would go home for it. I called his office yesterday and sent all of my test results and treatment plan through to him and completed a fertility history form out with loads of questions. (btw I have never done this at either of the hospitals here) He called me personally yesterday afternoon to tell me that he totally disagreed with the treatment that I had been given here and that it would not help me as my ovaries were working ok on their own and that the drugs given could cause me more problems. From looking at the tests etc that I gave him he doesn't think that I would have PCOS. He has told me to not take the BCP or the metaformin, I have just booked my flights to London to go and see him on the 21st of this month and he will do a thorough exam, consult and a Saline Infusion Sonography. He has told me that he wishes to run an AMH test and some others but that we cannot perform them for 2 months as he needs to make sure all of the meds are out of my system and only then can we start a treatment plan. This guy is the one that treated Gabby Logan the TV presenter for IVF and he has amazing results, he also heads St Barts hospital reproductive department and works with some charities so he is not just money grabbing. So I think I am finally in good hands. It has all been such a shock that I have put my faith in people that I thought would help me yet they actually caused me more problems with my body and were prescribing me treatment that would not help me at all. I am the lucky one that I dared challenge the diagnosis and seek advice elsewhere. Although we are far from rich we do save money here which was originally mean't to be for a house back home for our future, that is why we are here but this will now all go on doctors bills back in London. My DH is an absolute angel that is so supportive and just worries for my health and what I am going through and I am so fortunate to have him. 

I know that this is a bit long but so much has happened in the past few days, it has been a total emotional rollacoster. I am so looking forward to seeing my new doctor and starting this whole journey from scratch. I will now have 2 months of not thinking about O or TWW and I am going to make the most of it. I will still be lurking on here as I can't miss all of your news.

I hope you all have a fab day whatever you are doing and I am looking forward to hearing great news from you all soon :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Carole honey OMG.... I can imagine how fustrated you must feel! Good for your hubby for taking a stand and pushing for better treatment. I guess in a way you must also be relieved that you will be starting over with a medical team you have more faith in.
Hope you enjoy the 2 months off from ttc, try and relax and do all the things youve been putting on hold the last months.
You are always in my thoughts!


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Happy Auntie!!
Carole - so glad your new doctor is much more positive about the situation. Enjoy your 2 months off and I'm glad you'll still be around here!


----------



## Lucy1973

Carole, thank goodness you were brave enough to question the doc, its so scary that what they suggest can do more harm than good! Hope you enjoy the 2 months break. :flower:

Happy auntie happy birthday! What's one month older anyway? :brat:

I just wanted to share that yet again I have already mostly persuaded myself I am Preg at 7 dpo lol:wacko: In about a week I will prob be a bit crazy when AF shows up. :headspin: Crikey the two WW is just making me crazy! :wacko:

The weather here is finally lovely, just in time to go back to work tomorrow lol

Mommy's angel, you sound like you are one determined lady with all that exercising and stuff. What with stopping smoking and TTC/having MC's, I am 2 dress sizes bigger than I was. Trouble is I can't seem to consistently exercise or diet, the 2WW wait comes, I get pre menstrual and tired and kind of give up. :dohh::blush:

Tequila, amen to sex life after the pill....it certainly works, puts you right off sex! I wouldn't go back on it! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Holy cow, Carole! You've really been through the ringer lately! I am so glad you got a second opinion. What a fantastic DH you have. I hope you enjoy your break, and the new dr can help you get results. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! I honestly had a fantastic day - best birthday I've had in a long time. :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

Carole B - I want to have a big :hissy: on your behalf. I'm so glad that you have found a new doctor who is much more positive. I'm pleased your DH is so supportive and I really hope this guy can come up with a great care plan for you and you get your :bfp: soon

Happy Auntie - Happy Birthday - I'm glad you had a nice day. :cake:

Lucy - sending you lots of baby :dust: for this month. Try and hold off until 14dpo if you can xxx I know how hard it is....

I've been a bit worried as my baby hasn't been moving as much as usual. I had a MW appointment yesterday and she sent me to the assessment unit so that they could put a trace on. They put it on for 20 mins but weren't very happy as the baby was quiet, they gave me some water but nothing happened so then they gave me some lucozade and things picked up. They kept me on it for over an hour and said things were borderline normal. I was told to rest and eat more and go back today at 1pm (after eating a big lunch!) for them to do it again. The baby was very busy yesterday afternoon and evening so I feel a little reassured but baby has been quiet again this morning :cry: Please wish me luck for this afternoon x


----------



## Lucy1973

Mrs J08, how worrying for you. I am sure the hospital will look after you and make sure your baby is ok. :hugs: 

Thinking of you, let us know what happens, hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Thank you to everyone for your kind words. Your support really does make the difference on this crazy journey. I don't think I would be as stable as I am right now if I didn't have your guys to share all of this with.

Mrs J I have everything crossed for you right now. I am confident that the hospital will take care of you and baby will be delievered safe and sound. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Carole, thank you for your update. I was reading it on the edge of my seat the entire time. I am shocked that you could get such differing opinions. Your husband sounds like a wonderful guy. I love how he put his foot down and insisted you see a specialist who you trust. I hope your new journey puts you at ease and leads you quickly to the BFP.

Lucy, I agree with MrsJ, don't test yet. It is too early and it is devastating to see a BFN. I hope in a week you'll see a BFP.

MrsJ, maybe you just have a night owl? I can't imagine the worry you must be feeling right now. I am sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

xoxo


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW so much has happened over night...

First things first Happy Belated Birthday Happy Auntie!!! xo

Carole- I 2nd what everyone else said. I am so glad you sought another opinion from that doctor in London. I think getting off meds for awhile and taking a break for 2 months will be very good for you. Mommy's Angel said it so perfectly a couple pages back... we get so caught up in the TTC and the grief of failure or loss, that we lose sight of what's around us and most importantly our relationship with our husbands. I know I haven't gone through nearly what so many of you have, but taking two months off after my mc in June was such a good decision. I just needed a full month where AF wasn't on my brain, and there was no tww. I just needed that month where I didn't care when the witch came! lol Now I feel so rejuvenated and ready. *We started last night. Early I know! HAHA :happydance: I told my husband last night we are doing it EVERY DAY this cycle. 

I have baby fever more than ever now. I had a dream last night that I actually gave birth to a baby boy. It was such a shock, because I didn't know I was pregnant :dohh: It was really strange, but that feeling of joy was so real. :cry: Ohhhhhh my heart yearns to be a mom. I so hope we all get our dream. 

I know I have only had one mc, and I got pregnant relatively quickly (4th cycle), but I am sooooo scared that my body will reject every pregnancy here on out. I guess it's normal to feel that way after a loss, but I just have to stay positive. 

I am going to be 36 in October, and this whole age thing is crap if you ask me. Like all of a sudden when you turn 35 you are automatically going to have problems conceiving or keeping a baby to term. It's just a stupid number that doctors chose how many decades ago???  I don't believe my loss was due to my age. I think it was just one of those random things that happen to soooo many people. It just sucks that I am 35. I don't know. I hate that so much emphasis is put on age. I am way healthier and younger than tons of 28 yr olds, so I don't see it being an issue. *Sorry for my rant. It just pisses me off, like we are old bags or something. Our issues with conceiving or pregnancy would probably still exist if we were in our twenties. I am no doctor, but that is what I chose to believe. Look, my grandma had two kids after 40 one being at 47! Her kids all turned out perfect. Don't let age get you down. I think we'll be the best moms because of it. I have so much more life experience to share with my kids because I am 35 and I'll appreciate them so much more because I don't feel like I had to give up my youth to have them. 

*Not sure where that all came from, but I guess it was something I needed to get off my chest. LOL


----------



## svetayasofiya

MrsJ, maybe it's only because you are almost full term and there is less room for the baby to move? I heard that was normal... :hugs: lot's of love coming your way! xo


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks for your good wishes ladies :hugs:

I have just got back from DAU and the trace was normal today :happydance: They told me that I need to eat more and try not to go more than a couple of hours without food. Some babies do move less as they approach term the decline should be a gradual one and you should still be able to feel significant movements. I've gone from getting about 30 movements a day to about 10 in the space of a few days so that's why they wanted to check it out. I'm relieved everything is ok, I've been told to keep an eye on things and go back if I have any concerns. 

Thanks again for your messages xx


----------



## pablo797

Code:



Code:



Code:

carol - happy belated b-day. Your attitude and others has lifted my spirits!! Turning the big 39 in october an was really dreading it!! Feel better now. Speaking of , svetayasofia, when is your birthday? Heartree and I both have oct b-days too. 

carol - I was wondering where you were. I am so glad you are in good hands. The more I hear about wrong diagnosis, poor bed side mannor, etc., the more I think it's important to find someone you trust and has your best intersts in mind. You would think (at least I did) that all docs go to med school so they are all trained the same, so they should all know the same stuff. Oh was I wrong, but if you don't look out for yourself it's not like some doc is going to admit they don't know what their talking about. I am so happy your dh is so great, he has your total happiness at heart. 

Mrs. J, so happy baby is doing well!!! I am so excited for you!! Had a dream I was bfp last night. Probably dosen't mean anything, just the tww messing with my head, but gives me hope. Happy hump day, will check back in later, if I don't too much happens!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Pablo - don't want to get your hopes up but I dreamt I was pregnant twice in the 2WW before I got my :bfp: Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Wow, that was quite a read! CaroleB, that was a total trip--but I'm glad that you and hubby made the decision to spend the $ on getting better treatment. You can save up again for the house once :baby: is here!

I'm having vivid dreams, but no dreams of babies like Pablo797 and svetayasofiya. In keeping with the theme of taking a break, I'm going to try to stay out of the TWW subforum. Symptom spotting and worrying during the TWW is not going to be the business for me. This is the first month I've actively thought about the TWW. Thinking that every little twinge or a vein on the BB means I'm preg will eventually drive me daft. I don't mind hanging out in the TTC forums because we're discussing broader issues.

I think that I need to just look at TTC generally, and when I get AF, look at it as another month to BD and try some new TTC strategy. So, I'm going to try my best to "ignore" the TWW trap.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: Good job Nikki. I am going to do my best to ignore the tww also. It'll be my first since May so I am rusty anyway. lol It will also help that I will be away on vacation :happydance:


----------



## Georgie72

Hello everyone, and to all new joiners since I was last online
I have only been on once or twice as there never seems to be the right time. But today I finally had the HSG, it being postponed after they found what they thought was hydrosalpinx in my right tube. 
Carole, I'm a lot earlier down the line re treatment than you but I feel for you with differing opinions and incorrect diagnosis, best of luck with the London clinic - and you never know I might ask you for details!

The HSG today confirmed hydrosalpinx in my right tube, and that's definitely out of action. However, my ovaries are clear, womb fine and left tube OK, so fingers crossed we'll be more successful after the HSG - I've read here that can happen?!

Next step is to try get out end of October NHS fertility clinic appointment brought forward - waiting until then will be drive me crazy, just to know what is next for us! I'll do some research here but the doctor today said they can test which ovary is likley to produce each month - has anyone had this done and do you have any opinions to share? Obviously we really need to 'work at it' LOL when it's the left one's turn!

Best wishes to everyone and I'm going to try join in a bit more going forward, it's inspirational to hear your journeys - goodness I sound like X Factor:flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Everyone, I am new and have been lurking abit for the past few days. I was hesitant to join or even post yet. I am 37 and got married almost a year ago. My 1 year anniversary is Sept 19 (YAY). My husband and I got pregnant in January. I had a m/c at 7weeks. It was a missed m/c. Once I got the go ahead from the dr (I was instructed to wait 2 cycles) I became obsessed. I bought a basal thermometer to track my temp. I bought OPK's, I downloaded an app to my phone (I actually still use the app). I told my husband the timeframes we had to have sex each month.Each month when AF showed up I was miserable. 

I joined a forum where everyone else was also obsessed with getting pregnant. Most of the women were in their late 20's a few were in their early 30's. I think I was the oldeset person on the site! 

I prayed with a friend at church and she advised to stop stressing about it and to just let it happen. That was extremely difficult for me because I like to have a plan for things. Unfortunately, the pregnancy thing is not going according to plan. Well actually it did somewhat, the m/c was not according to plan. I decided that August, I would just let what happened happened. I am still trying to maintain that for September. However, I decided that when it did happen, I wanted to have conversations with people my own age. I found this site and I have to say, there are so many women who know what I am going through and "get it". 

So now, we are still TTC but I am not obsessing like I was 3 months ago. I am so very glad that I found this site and look forward to getting to know all of you better. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome Steph, and congratulations on your anniversary! :hi: I'm glad you joined us.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:dohh: I just made the mistake of venturing over to the 1st tri section of the forum... there is a 20 yr old girl there who is just over 4 wks pregnant with some guy who wants nothing to do with her and her mother is kicking her out of the house....... :growlmad: She is ecstatic about her pregnancy. 

Yet responsible, experienced and educated woman like us struggle........... I am not venturing out anymore. :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

I totally agree with you. That is what always gets me. We wait for the right guy, and the right time due to many reasons, we try to be responsible, and then we get kicked in the teeth when we TTC. Go figure...:shrug:

It HAS to be our turn soon. xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies - please don't feel disheartened by some silly little girl, by contrast there was a lady announcing her :bfp: after a series of MC's, aged 38 yesterday. One of the ladies that I'm friend's with in 3rd Tri is about to give birth after several MC's and trying for 7 years! There are lot's of really positive stories out there too.

I do understand how you feel - when I was WTT my step-daughter's elder sister got pregnant at 15. I felt like my heart had been ripped out, we were doing the sensible thing and WTT as I'd been made redundant and we were having financial difficulties. It was frustrating as we could have gone ahead and started trying before I was made redundant but we were trying to do the right thing and wait until after our wedding. Meanwhile, that little madam thought what the heck and deliberately got pregnant so that she could move out of home and get her own flat financed by tax payers like us. I didn't think it would ever happen for me but it did and I'm sure it will happen for you too. Keep the faith . :hug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

thx J, it's just so frustrating. I would never wish a mc on anyone, because it's so horrible and heartbreaking, but you hear of all these stories and you can't help but cry why me? _and not them?_ Ugh... just impatient I guess now that we are back on the TTC wagon.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Welcome Steph! I like you, wanted to be around women my own age going through the trials of TTC. It's not like other women of all ages don't go through the same issues, but in our age group, the medical professionals (and our own bodies) automatically give us one strike at first bat. 

While I think any person has a right to be ecstatic about their pregnancy, regardless of the hows and whys the pregnancy came to be, sometimes it does seem a cruel joke of Murphy that those (maybe) in a more ideal position are less likely, biologically, to have children. None the less, I think success stories are around the corner for all of us!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, had a nice day celebrating DH's birthday - he was 30 - now I feel less like an old crone compared to him! Had another blood test yesterday - day 23 this time so its 7 days before AF is due to arrive - fingers crossed for this one!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Steph and welcome! 

Twinkle, how did you decide what days to get your tests? Weren't you getting 3 of them this cycle? I hope you get some information from them.

I had a humbling experience today. I met with a woman who is 48 and has debilitating multiple sclerosis. She is wheelchair bound and is starting to lose her memory. She is often bed bound. She also has two beautiful daughters. She gave birth to them at age 34 and 39! She was diagnosed with MS at age 24! If she can have babies then so can we! I can't help but marvel at someone like that. It gives me hope.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for that HT - that does give us all hope. As for my tests, I'm still a bit clueless - had the one yesterday because it was 7 days before AF, got to have the day 3 one which is also going to look for FSH next cycle as I missed day 3 this time - which means I'm left with the paperwork for one more test but no idea when I should've had it!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies. 

HT and twinkle, I've never has any blood tests other than the basics to see if I ovulated ( which I already knew because I had charted) and some hormone tests. What are these blood work tests for??? 

I'm pretty proud of myself went out with the girls last night and didn't mention ttc once. I sat there and smiled as they all told stories of their kids. Managed to have a conversation once or twice too!!!

This am is a pre-op appointment for my Laparosocopy with one of the surgeons. My doc thinks my pain on the left side might be due to a hemeroid so I'm meeting with that doc this am, then surgery on the 13th. Am excited as I hope it will lead to some answers. 

HT - Thanks for that story, it not only gives hope but also helps put things in perspective. 

Have a great day . . . Tww day 10!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Pablo! Very proud of you! It's SO hard isn't it?? 
The blood tests are just the basic one to see if I'm ovulating - I had three attempts at getting a day 21 test done - the first two times were thwarted by weekends and bank holidays. This time's test is being done a couple of days later because I have a 30 day cycle rather than 28 days. The day 3 test is to check for FSH and as I said I have no idea when I was meant to have the other one! My GP was quite vague about it. I'm pretty convinced I'm not ovulating - feel like I'm going through the tests to convince the doctor too!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi there, just thought I would pop in. :hi:

Had a training day at work today all about child abuse/child protection. The trainer had quite a few specific anecdotes to tell us too, how great! It made me wonder all the more why people like that get to have kids? :cry:

It was horrible having to sit and listen to that misery all day. Oh well, it wasn't as bad as it would have been 6 weeks ago, time heals a little. :flower:

Hope all you girls are ok. Pablo, you are so cool to be able to go out and talk about babies to your friends. :hugs:

Twinkle hope your tests will get the doc to listen to you. :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok. I am trying not to go crazy as its 5 days til AF due...:wacko::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I just got a call from Member Services about the complaint I filed about the stupid lab worker who took my blood. She was HORRIFIED by the lab worker's comments. She told me that she read my complaint and had to "jump on it immediately" because my story touched her so much. She even told me she had a miscarriage herself and couldn't imagine someone saying such things. She called the worker's manager immediately and the manager will be having a word with the worker. She said the manager was equally as horrified. The manager will also call me to apologize. She was so incredibly kind and apologetic. I feel so much better. It is so nice to be validated so strongly. Yay!


----------



## Lucy1973

I am really glad that it was taken seriously, as it should be....that lab girl won't make that mistake again. 
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy. I just got off the phone with the manager who said it was the worst thing she had ever heard. She assured me she was going to have a stern talk with the lab worker. The manager couldn't apologize enough and I could tell it was sincere.


----------



## HappyAuntie

that's fantastic news, Hearty - I am so glad they jumped right on it! Hopefully your complaint has saved some other woman from going through the same horrible experience you did. :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Apparently good news comes with bad. I'm a bit of a mess right now. My FS just emailed me and said that my HSG shows that I have a gentle curve at the top of my uterine cavity, but not one that seems overly excessive. He said this was not correctable by surgery. He said it was unclear by the HSG if I had a uterine septum which is corrected by surgery. Now he wants to do an MRI to determine. Either option sounds awful to me. A mild curve could be the reason for my mcs and there is nothing they can do about it. A septum means surgery on my uterus. I can't even fathom that. Oh god, this feels like it's never going to happen for me. :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

heart tree said:


> Oh god, I love you ladies! Thanks so much! I can't say I've stayed away from Google, but I am trying to focus on the positive stories. One woman said that she had a slight T shape and her doctor said that more women have them than we know. The T shape isn't caught because once the uterus stretches in the second trimester, it looks like a normal shape. A lot of women who have C-sections are found to have T shaped uteri. Who knew? I'll take a C-section any day if that's what it takes! Trying to stay positive. Thanks again, you all are so wonderful!!!

Oh yes do stay away from google!!! IT can bogle the mind! I have a 'backward' ute that may correct itself in pregnancy but if not I will need a c-section. I was given that lovely piece of news at one of my internals. I cannot help but google whenever anything goes wrong with me. I know information is power, but sometimes it is just too much.
:hugs: Hearty


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> :dohh: I just made the mistake of venturing over to the 1st tri section of the forum... there is a 20 yr old girl there who is just over 4 wks pregnant with some guy who wants nothing to do with her and her mother is kicking her out of the house....... :growlmad: She is ecstatic about her pregnancy.
> 
> Yet responsible, experienced and educated woman like us struggle........... I am not venturing out anymore. :cry:

Arrrrggggghhhhhhhh:hissy: Pretty much sums it up


----------



## heart tree

I just spoke to my FS. He is lovely. He said he can't rule anything out. It may be a heart shaped uterus, it may be a uterine septum or it may be a normal curve. Given all of my losses, he said he just wants to chase down the cause of them. He said if it is heart shaped, the best way to have a baby is to use someone else's uterus or keep getting pregnant and know that I have big chance of another mc. If it is a uterine septum, surgery is very easy apparently. If it is normal, well, then it is normal. He said there is a chance the MRI won't show results and they might have to do surgery anyway. He doesn't want to do that until we have to. I really, really, really hope my results are normal or it is a uterine septum. I'll schedule the MRI tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Apparently good news comes with bad. I'm a bit of a mess right now. My FS just emailed me and said that my HSG shows that I have a gentle curve at the top of my uterine cavity, but not one that seems overly excessive. He said this was not correctable by surgery. He said it was unclear by the HSG if I had a uterine septum which is corrected by surgery. Now he wants to do an MRI to determine. Either option sounds awful to me. A mild curve could be the reason for my mcs and there is nothing they can do about it. A septum means surgery on my uterus. I can't even fathom that. Oh god, this feels like it's never going to happen for me. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Hello lovely ladies and all newbies
Carole, your DH is a wonderful, wonderful man!
Hearty your strength through adversity is amazing. You keep getting knocked on your kiester but you get up and get on!!

I cannot fathom how many incompetent so called medical professionals there are in the world. 

On a personal note, a friend just announced her second pregnancy yesterday, 12 weeks gone and all is peachy keen. I wanted to throw my laptop out the window after that. I love her dearly but...... you know.
On a positive note I have never had so much sex in my life. I too will never be taking the pill again! That was 18 wasted years, for what, weight gain, and adult acne!!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hug: Heart Tree


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

All I can say is WOWEE...alot has been posted since I last was on. I hope I can remember everyone here...

Carole....I have PCOS and I don't get that....the first thing that came to MY mind is that you probably HYPERstimulated from the meds. You were on Clomid right?? Were they monitoring you through each cycle with pelvic sonograms? Hyperstimulation is common in women who are on Clomid. In fact, if this is what you had, you could have been hospitalized had it gotten any worse!!!

Hearty...Glad to hear about the apologies however, as far as the heart shaped uterus is concerned.....or none other than a Bicornuate uterus...your right, that CAN cause miscarriages. I think he pretty much gave you the worst case scenario though. Dr. Nash from Akron Ohio was my Dr. and he told me either way, he would be able to get us pregnant and stay pregnant. He never mentioned to me to use a surogate. I'm sure it's possible but he told me there were other options in the case that I was. He never gave me the thought that it meant in any way I couldn't bare children. Find out what he says and then if he does suggest the worse case, please look into a second opinion to be sure those are in fact the only options. ((I'm sure I'm not telling you something you probably know already)).

J, how scarey. :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that everything will be fine with baby. Please continue to keep us posted. 

Nikki, it's nice to know someone else did Daniel Fast.

Lucy-Yes I am determined! I'm kicking my butt with exercise. PRAYING to lose some extra weight. I'm doing weight training because muscle melts fat. I'm also doing cardio. I have 4 more weeks to go and I'm hoping I can see some results. I'll keep it going until I get a :bfp: Then I will stop doing- high impact. Did I say that I absolutely HATE exercising??:wacko: :haha:

Svet- I totally believe that our mindset plays a role in getting pregnant. I mean having a positive attitude of course. :winkwink: As you said how you choose to believe it CAN happen based on your grandmother. There are MANY women who have babies later on in life. It saddens me how much of the medical community treats those of us who have children later in life as too old to bare. It's not true. It's been happening for years and years. Only we hear about the young ones. I often think it's like the magazines we see. Women focus their body images based on these pictures which are airbrushed because nobody see's what an actual REAL woman looks like. Takes the beauty out of everything. I saw a documentary several months ago I think on the Discovery Channel of the oldest mothers. They were in their late fifties and early 60's. Boy did that give me some hope!:happydance: The first thing that was mentioned was that these "older" parents were happier, they were more appreciative to have their children and were able to be better parents because they were actually more mature and patient.

Georgie, Since you have one tube, will they try IUI to get the swimmies directly to the tube that IS good?? Also I've heard many stories of women getting pregnant right after their tubes are cleaned. :thumbup:

Hi there Steph (miss muffet) I look forward to getting to know you and the other newbies! :hug:

Twinkle...I wanna hear a LOUD :BFP: coming up! :winkwink::happydance:

Pablo...wow! So the pain could be a hemmoroid?? Interesting. I have one ever since giving birth to Jackson and the sucker won't go away. Darn things!:blush:

Viv- You had me :rofl: at the sex comment. your too funny!:haha: I'm sorry about the sadness from another bfp announcement with a friend. I can only share in the excitement and hope for all the ladies in this "room" to not only get that pregnancy, but have a healthy, happy pregnancy and healthy happy babies carried to term. What a blessed day that will be!:cloud9:


Well, not much going on here. Been busy exercising, enjoying time with my husband and our silly dogs, we have a wedding this weekend and Dougs vacation time is coming up soon. Woohoo!:happydance:

You all have blessed my heart with your stories and your encouragement. I'm glad to be a part of this thread! :grouphug:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi all, I hope you are all having a great Friday. I am relaxing at home enjoying the start of my weekend. We are now in the countdown to the end of Ramadan with only 1 week left. I have really felt for my Muslim friends fasting from dawn to dusk when we are in the hottest period of the year here hitting high 40's C each day.

Heart Tree my thoughts are with you constantly and I really hope the MRI shows good results for you. Keep determined honey and you will overcome all of this and reach your goal in the end. I do believe that all our luck has to change soon.

MA good work on the exercise, I have decided to start back at the gym today and up my fitness again as the Netball league starts again in a couple of weeks and I am so unfit. I completely understand on not loving exercise, I find it so hard at first but then after a while I kinda get into a few things. I love body combat class but hate the stepper or the bike in the gym. I also agree with you on the hyperstimulating as the doc in London called me and asked me to go to another hospital and get a scan and they confirmed that my ovaries had gone into overdrive. Good job I listened to my DH otherwise I could have been really ill. The doc in London has said this is because I was not suitable to go on Letrazole (does the same as Clomid) as my body was working fine and releasing eggs itself unaided each month and now my body is completely unbalanced. 

Well it is only 1 week until I fly home and I will see the specialist in London the following week. They have just emailed me to schedule a SIS which apparently is like a HSG but more advanced. I am now really scared as my previous experience was so awful with the HSG. I had never experienced so much pain before in my life. I will be on my own in London as DH has to stay here to work and my Mum is on call for my sister who is due to deliver the day of the test. I know I have to be strong and have this done as it will all help to get me a BFP in the end but it still makes me cry at the thought of the pain again. I am hoping that it will not be as bad as these people are more experienced but I am also prepared for the worst.

I guess I have to keep my mind on the end game of the gorgeous little baby I so long for. For that I am prepared to go through anything.

Good luck to all of you in the TWW, hope to hear some BFP news soon and for those about to O get BDing and enjoy catching that egg.

Take care all and enjoy your weekend :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

HT - more big hugs for you - Carole is right, stay strong, things will work out. :hugs:
MA - I'm inspired by you - determined to get back on the diet and exercise plan! :bodyb:
V - I do know - we all do - deep breaths! But yay for lots of sex! :sex:
Carole - these drs seem to be much more on the ball - hopefully that will mean that they're better at making the procedure less painful - if I lived at the other end of the country I'd come & hold your hand! :friends:
Just have to share a 'most people have no idea' moment with you - I put as my FB status that my toothache was a little better & I'd managed to get 3 hours sleep before I had to get up & take painkillers and then got another 2 hours sleep after. Two of my friends who have new babies put comments about 'that's more sleep than we've had all week' etc etc. I managed a fairly reasonable reply of 'I'd swap you - toothache doesn't have quite the same awww factor as your gorgeous babies' and just about kept inside - A WEEK?? A WEEK?? I'D SURVIVE ON 2 HOURS SLEEP A NIGHT FOR A YEAR IF IT MEANT I COULD HAVE A BABY! BLOODY UNGRATEFUL!!' :growlmad::growlmad:
Phew - glad I could share that with you though - I think I'd pop if I couldn't tell people who understood!! :winkwink:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry to go off topic for a minute but have just heard from DH - he had an interview at work today for a manager position and he's Passed!! 
:happydance::happydance:
I'm so proud of him & really glad he's got something to be happy about - since the SA results he's been a bit down - which has been really hard to see as he's a natural optimist, now he can smile again!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:
Hmm although now he's going to want to wear his suit & posh shirt with cufflinks each day - think I'll have to give him some lessons in :laundry: and :iron: heehee!!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Thanks for your messages - baby has been moving more today and decided to kick for an hour at 4.30am so I'm feeling more confident that all is well.

Mommy's - well done on the exercise! x

CaroleB - I'm in London and if I wasn't due imminently I would have come to the hospital with you :hugs: I'm happy to PM you my mobile so you have someone to talk to when you are here. Just let me know if you would like me to x

Twinkle - well done to your DH, I think that's a good excuse for you to go out for a nice meal and celebrate at the weekend. Try not to let your friend's get you down, I'm sure they are grateful for their babies and wouldn't change a thing. I swore I wouldn't moan about symptoms if I got pg, because I was so desperate to have a baby but I moan at least once a day about how much I ache or how tired I am. Your time will come babe. Keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Good morning (US Pacific time, anyway), and I just want to give big hugs of support for all you women. You all are going through so much to be moms, and it is to be admired!

I just want to say that this is one of the most supportive forums I've ever seen! :hugs:

As for me, I'm STILL in the TWW, trying NOT to symptom spot, as I did that in June, was 10 days late, and was sure I was preg, even though I'd taken two tests and both neg. :wacko: So now, no testing, no nothing, but reading the boards and trying to support everyone's journey until the witch comes...or not.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Mrs J - logically I know that and I'm sure I'd be the same but sometimes I need an illogical rant to people in the same situation! Sorry I'm not a ranty bitter person in the real world I promise!! xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Good evening (GMT) Nikki!! Fingers crossed for you petal! :hugs:
Mrs J - I've just re-read my last post & I sound really arsey! Sorry I didn't mean to be! :blush:


----------



## patnicbaby

Great! Let's start a group~


----------



## pablo797

Too much happens when I just check in once a day! Apt. With surgery consultant went well I think. He started out the apt. By asking me why I was seeing him. Great! Told him I really didn't know why other than my obgyn thougt that my pain might be a hemmeroid and she wanted him to assist. He poked my stomach a few tiimes and said he thought it was probably due to a gynecological problem but he would be there to assist any way. Good news he didn't charge for the appointment. So we're on for the 13th. After carol's description of her hsg think i'm glad i'll be out cold. 

twinkle , thanks for the lab test info think i've been tested for all but will ask. 

lucy, I too am due for AF in about 4 days. Let's hope for two BFPs!!

vivienne, know the feeling, throw the lap top!! Not really, but we get it.

happy A ,so proud of you for exercising, it's not easy, even for us who enjoy it. I always find it easier if i'm meeting a friend. Do you have someone who will meet at the gym?

Carol, I also ovulate just fine and so no clomid for me either. I used to work for united and wish I could just hop a flight to london to hold your hand! Biggest hugs we'll be there in spirit!:hugs:

HT, so glad you got some valiidation! :happydance:So many people would have bitched to their friends but done nothing about it. The result that that damn lab tech would crush another soul. You have saved someone pain, and that's a gift. 

happy friday, it was 35 degrees F here this am,had to scrape the ice from my windshield before hike this morning, fall is in the air!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks Mrs J - logically I know that and I'm sure I'd be the same but sometimes I need an illogical rant to people in the same situation! Sorry I'm not a ranty bitter person in the real world I promise!! xxx

I didn't think you sounded bitter or arsey babe - feel free to rant away. That is what we are for including me! I was horrible when I found out my step-sister was pregnant for the second time so I completely understand there is no logic or sense to the feelings we have around TTC xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome to the group Pat!

Twinkle, Congrats to your DH! What an accomplishment. I'm sure he must feel very proud of himself. I also think you handled yourself well with the response you gave to your friends. I don't think I would have handled myself so well. In fact, I HAVE been ranty and bitter in real life. :lol: I think that's why I've had to clean house so to sey and get toxic people out of my life and take a step back for a month and a half of ttc. Things were just getting WAY too intense for me. While I feel bad about wripping people a new one, I finally have gotten things out in the open and in many cases, confronted people with their own shortcomings who are too busy trying to explain my shortcomings. There's a quote in the Bible that says *"Take the log out of your own eye before you take the spec out of someone elses"*. 

Pablo, good luck with your surgery. Praying they find the culprit of that pain and get rid of it fast! HSG's can be painful. I too had a horrific one my first time. I nearly passed out on the table and they had to give me smelling salts and lift my feet above my head. Haha So when I had to have one this past spring, I was pretty scared. While it wasn't anywhere close to the first one, I still felt quite alot of pressure pain for a few minutes. I'm unsure if it's because of the tipped uterus I have or if it's just normal but it isn't a proceedure I enjoy having. Many of my friends though haven't had any issues with it. They've taken ibuprofin for it and come out feeling fine. When I had my first IUI I was TERRIFIED it would feel the same way, but I didn't feel it at all.

Hope everyone is having a great day today! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Wow a lot of posts! The day I decide to only check after lunch there are a TON of posts. 

Heart Tree - I will be keeping you in my prayers that the MRI shows normal. 

Mommy - I am also trying to exercise and lose a few more lbs. I am currently doing the P90X series. It is a GREAT workout, but this week I have sort of lazy about it. Too tired to get up in the morning and if I don't work out in the morning - forget about it! However if I get pregnant before I lose what I want, then oh well. I will lose it on the backend! I will take a baby and extra fat any day!

Twinkle - this is completely off topic, but I LOVE Christmas too :happydance:
I love that you have the counter and tree in your signature line. 

Well I am in my TWW, but trying not to think about it. I am always so worried about having another m/c, but then I don't want to have those negative thoughts. I think whenever I do end up PG again, I will wait until I am a month into my 2nd tri mester before telling anyone. 

Well we have a half day at work (California time) so I am heading home. I will check back in later. I hope that everyone has a HAPPY and SAFE and :sex: filled weekend!


----------



## Georgie72

Hi everyone, 
Goodness there is a lot of activity on this site, it's only been a couple of days since I was on last! Everyone is staying so positive and taking action, inspirational ladies!

I called the fertility clinic only to be told that 26 October is the earliest they can see us, so I have no idea what treatment they will suggest when we finally get to see them again. The secretary explained they are completely fully booked but some people cancel for whatever reason, including falling pregnant, so I can try in a few weeks and see if they have a cancellation. In the meantime we'll just keep 'at it' and you never know, my left ovaries might just be popping as we speak and we won't even need the dismissive consultant! 

Re the HSG, I found mine to be uncomfortable but it was over very quickly, far less time and 'rummaging' than the ultrasound scan to be honest. I realised as they were doing it that I hadn't taken painkillers either, so it was quite lucky it wasn't too painful. I imagine everyone's different though so take paracetemol if you can. 

I found that the hospital local to us that would do the IVF is also linked with our company private medical scheme. I'm seeing a doctor for a work medical next week so I'm going to ask if they can get us to see the fertility people there instead and sooner. No harm in asking, and we can always run with the slow NHS system in parrallel if it's feasible! 

Friends having babies - I know exactly what you mean and I haven't ever felt that broody to be honest, but I mistakenly assumed things would happen when the time came, fool me. I went in to Mamas and Papas to buy my sister some things (their son Jethro is 3 mths, my first nephew). It was the first time today that I really noticed so many pregnant women, and it wasn't a pleasant experience at all. I couldn't wait to pay and leave the store! My closest friend (who is about to pop) and sister each have had at least one mc the other two, so I can't begrudge them their happiness.

Georgie x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> I think whenever I do end up PG again, I will wait until I am a month into my 2nd tri mester before telling anyone.

That is us too. After delivering our son at 22wks, we had several family members make comments about how I shouldn't ever try again or some of the women mentioned I better hop to it because I'm getting old.:growlmad:

We're telling a small handful who are capable of praying for us and wishing us well and will tell family and other friends after 24wks. I sure am glad to have this thread.:flower::happydance:


P90. I've been wanting that for 4 years now. :lol: Our friends who are in the military say it kicks your butt. Not sure I'm quite there yet. Here's to hoping we accomplish our goals! I too am willing to get fat to have the end result of a cute little one in my arms. I plan to breastfeed so that should help a little with my metabolism.:thumbup:


----------



## Jaime313

Hi, everyone. I'm not really sure where I *belong.* I am going to be 35 in about 6 weeks, and we just began TTC #1. So does that mean I belong in "over 35?" I dunno, but this is where I'm going to stick :)

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jaime313 said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm not really sure where I *belong.* I am going to be 35 in about 6 weeks, and we just began TTC #1. So does that mean I belong in "over 35?" I dunno, but this is where I'm going to stick :)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.

I would think your fine here Jaime. 6 weeks is close. Though I pray you find a pregnancy for your birthday soon:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone! :hi:

Pablo/Miss muffet are you going to test early or wait for AF? :wacko:

Mrs J I can't wait to see pics of your little baby on here, not long now! :baby:

Mommy's angel, sounds like you have had some really insensitive people to deal with, I have cut off a friend recently, I felt a little sad, but sometimes friendships aren't meant to last forever. :hugs: I have decided that when and if I get my next BFP, no-one will know until I get that 12 week scan, not even my sister or mum! They just get all excited, and I won't be excited until I feel a bit safer in the pregnancy and they don't get it. :shrug:

Welcome Jaimie, you are close enough lol! 

To all the other girls :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks everyone, I do love you all! Xx


----------



## pablo797

It's Saturday and the start of college football season here in the states. DH is in front of the tv, happy as can be.

Missfuffet and Mommy A - Have done p90 in the past but always end up loosing motivation around week three. It is hard and a good workout, but the time commitment is huge!! I'm making excuses but when you hike the dog, work all day and then come home it's hard to fit it all in. HOWEVER!!! I think it's a good program and a good idea, go to it!!! :wohoo: My work hours change next week and i think I'll give it another try. 

On another note, I plan on waiting until second tri to tell folks too. Except for all of you of course!!! So many things can go wrong that I won't feel good telling someone until then.

Georgie - I already have a prescription for my pain pills so I hope I'm covered. Like i said I'll be asleep for the procedure itself so that"s some comfort.

Jamie313 - welcome and I too hope you get BFP before you"re officially 35

Lastly: Lucy1973 - Waiting to test. I'll be at day 28 of my cycle on Tuesday. I'm scared. Sounds funny as this is what we've been working towards for so long, but I'm scared of the let down I feel every time it's negative. Just don't want to face another negative test. I'm also hopeful as usually I spot on day 10 dpo and didn't this month. Also hopeful that the thyroid meds might have done the trick. However I did have some cramps this AM so it probably means AF on her way. Are you going to test???? Let me know how it goes.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

lots of dust to us all!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Pablo, I also am scared. :wacko: I am going to try and wait until Wednesday but don't know if I will be able to. :blush: I would be due on Tuesday.....I don't usually have any symptoms at this time of month, and I feel quite rubbish, so hoping....:shrug:

I hope you get BFP next week! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Lucy & Pablo - fingers crossed for you both next week :dust: sounds crazy but although I didn't want to hope or think it and could easily explain my symptoms away - deep down I knew when I was pregnant. There is no hiding from that gut instinct x


----------



## MissMuffet08

Lucy - I am going to wait. I have 1 more week. At times I feel PG and other times I think it may just PMS symptoms. Very aggrevating! I am hoping that this week will fly by and then I plan on testing next Monday IF I don't get AF before then. Good news is I am really busy at work so I almost don't have any time to think about it. 

Pablo - I am on week 4 of P90X, but I have to start week 4 over because I only did 2 days of it last week - too sleepy to get up. :sleep:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Welcome Jamie!


----------



## Lucy1973

You girls are so good waiting. My OH has banned me from getting a test until at least Wednesday, thank goodness he is strong! :blush:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I worked out for the first time in months yesterday, LOL. While I was doing the workout, I wondered "why don't I do this more often?"

Pablo, missmuffet, and Lucy: I'm at day 28 tomorrow, and could test, but I don't think I can do it. Don't think I will until week after next if af doesn't come by then. But then, does that make any sense? If I don't get af tomorrow or Monday, why keep holding out from testing? 

I don't know how I feel. On one hand, I feel like we did about 80% of what we could do naturally to get a BFP. On the other hand, I expect af at any moment since it could be here anytime from yesterday to next Tuesday, I guess. So I feel sort of paralyzed. Also missmuffet, I feel the same way, could be PMS, could be PG.

At any rate, I have a referal to an OBGYN, so regardless of what happens, I'll be on the next stage of my fertility journey.

I'm hoping all of four of us see a :bfp: next week if we do decide to test, LOL.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow Nikki, I kind of understand a bit why you maybe don't want to test. I have thought about it, if I am preg, maybe I don't want to know yet, cos then I will be worrying again. But I also want to know now. :wacko:

Here's hoping there are BFP's for all 4 of us, and anyone else around in 2WW right now! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Has anyone ever been to a party where you are the ONLY ones without kidds???? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:That's what tonight consisted of and dh dosen't know why i'm totally bitchy now!!! I'm pissed at myself for not having more control over my emotions. Why can't I find a happy place? Sorry to vent but that was just a little too much and I just got home. 

lucy, missmuffett and nikki - on another note i'm not sure if my sore boobs and bitchyness are PMS or if AF is around the corner. If I don't have AF by wednesday i'll check. I'm ushually pretty regular. Good luck to all!!! :af::af::af::af:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh boy was today a tough one for me. Here I've been exercising...changed my diet a LONG time ago to healthy meals. I'm not sure if it's having had Jackson or if my weight is moving from mid abs to lower abs, but all of a sudden, dresses I USED to be able to fit into don't fit anymore because of the lower abdomen.

We had a wedding to go to this evening and hours before, I tried on my black dress and my lower belly was buldging too much and too tight.....tried on the bigger blue dress and that too was even tighter. :cry: I took an hour to cry it out in bed as my poor husband tried to find the words to say. THEN I ended up going in a skirt that reminded me of a school teacher and while it was nice, wasn't even nice enough to wear to an evening wedding. I felt SO out of place. All I wanted to do was look feminine. I haven't felt very feminine in awhile. Felt pretty defeated. I know it takes longer to lose weight, but gee wiz, I was actually able to fit in those dresses before I started exercising. I'm hoping it's just the fat redistributing, but if I in fact am getting fatter I'm just going to cry. I'm trying SO HARD!


To add to the humiliation, haven't seen my dads side of the family for awhile, I asked his cousin if he and the lady sitting next to him were married. The lady explained she was my cousins legal secretary and didn't come with my second cousin at all. I turned a bright red. I just wanted to crawl under a rock and die. :lol:

At least it wasn't as humiliating as Christmas when I asked my cousin where her husband was. Nobody felt the need to tell my husband and I that she was getting a divorce because she found him in their bed with another woman. I literally asked her where her husband was at Christmas and she didn't know what to say to me. Needless to say there's no communication in this family. They expect out of towners to read minds.

We're home for the night and have "wedding breakfast" tomorrow. Never heard of a breakfast before, but it'll be nice to be near the lake for a nice calming breakfast. I may need to keep to myself and not talk with anyone to keep from humiliating myself from thing I know I don't know....Haha, but it'll be such a nice time for breakfast.

Hoping your all having a good weekend!


----------



## Lucy1973

Pablo, so sorry you felt bad, its understandable! My OH still doesn't understand completely how this has affected me, and will show surprise when I get upset seeing pregnant bumps when I go out, or when he tells me his friend and partner are having yet another baby and of course everything is fine. Maybe its because he is a man, and they cope with loss in a different way, or maybe its because he already has a son, and that somehow doesn't make it so bad for him. :shrug:

Anyway pablo we are due on almost exactly the same day, FXed for your BFP! :hugs: If AF doesn't show up Tuesday, I will give it another day, and test Wednesday night/Thursday morning. I am having such pregnancy symptoms right now, but I am scared it's just PMS and when AF shows I will just want to crawl into a hole. :wacko:

Mommy's angel, sounds like there is not very good communication in your family! How awful to be put in that position. Since I moved away from London, I find news can take a while to reach me too! 
I know about the dresses not fitting as well. Since I stopped smoking and am TTC/having MC's, I have had to get a new wardrobe! I just figure I will lose weight after having a baby, I can't seem to motivate myself at the moment. The annoying thing is my sister has two little kids and is swanning around in a size 8 (USA size 4) how fat do I feel next to her, and I used to be the skinny one!!!! :wacko: Hope you enjoy your nice breakfast by the lake! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: praying for BFP's for all the ladies this month!


----------



## Georgie72

Hi everyone

Mommy's Angel - it sounds like you're doing great, getting more active and eating healthily. That's an inspiration to me as I need to make a little more effort in the exercise department! 

With our consultant appointment only at the end of October I am now determined to see what weight I can lose for that. Despite making an effort to be more active this summer we've been more lax this month as the weather has been dreary and we've been feeling low (despite eating healthily generally, DH also has my sweet tooth!). There is a weight guideline in the UK for IVF and I'm on the cusp of it, although I'm fairly tall at 5 ft 8" and have always weighed more than people think. Anyway I'm determined to see if I can lose 6lb minimum before the appointment which should make that worry go away. 

So please keep posting your exercise programmes everyone, it does inspire me to do more! 

Fingers crossed for you all for BFP next week x


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh my god, just got a BFP! Am in total shock.....:wacko:


----------



## MrsJ08

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Lucy that's amazing - I really had a feeling for you this month :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Mrs J. I am about 3 weeks 4 days, its 11dpo today and quite a strong quick line so that's gotta be a good sign. I am going to be positive this time! It has GOT to stick! :wacko::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

HUGE congrats Lucy, that is such fab news. I will be praying for a healthy and happy 9 months for you.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Lucy FANTASTIC newss!:wohoo::wohoo: I am so happy for you! So much for waiting until Tuesday or Wednesday to test LOL. I will be praying that you have a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Mommy - Please don't get discouraged. You are doing all the right things. And as for family non communication, well yiou don't know what you dont know. So don't beat yourself up over it.

Here's to more :bfp: over the next week or so!:dust:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, congratulations!!! This one is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Lucy I agree with Heart Tree, this is going to be a sticky one. Sending you lot's of sticky :dust: I'm so excited for you xxx


----------



## heart tree

Uuugghh, I just wrote a long post and accidentally deleted it! Let's see if I can recreate...

MA, you will fit into those dresses soon enough. Don't lose hope. Sounds like it is time for you to buy a new dress that fits you like a glove, get all dolled up and have your husband take you on a date. You deserve to feel beautiful!

Pablo, I posted a while back about a birthday party I went to for my 2 year old nephew. EVERYONE had a baby and some of the women were pregnant with their second child. Even the lesbian couple had a newborn. They got pregnant on their second cycle using a friends sperm and inseminating at home with a needleless syringe. The sperm they were using had a low count and low motility! There were so many kids running around that when I met people, they would ask "which one is yours." When I told them I didn't have any, they looked at me like they didn't have anything else to say to me. It was impossible to talk to anyone because they were all talking about their babies. I ended up playing with the kids. To make it worse, I had tested earlier that day as I thought I was pregnant. While at the party AF came on with a vengeance. So yeah, I know what you mean. I went home and cried my eyes out.

Georgie, good for you for being so determined! I've always been a big exerciser. I actually lost some weight in my last pregnancy. When it ended, I ended up gaining 6 pounds. Now I'm trying to lose it. I go to the gym 3-4 times a week. I do 30 minutes of cardio and then lift weights for 30 minutes. I'm also eating a lot of fruit and salads. I'm determined to lose that 6 pounds. We all can do it if we put our minds to it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thankyou everyone, I hope its a sticky one. I also hope Nikki, Pablo and Missmuffet get their BFPS this cycle, and anyone else that is waiting. :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsJ08

Me too, lots of :dust: to all the ladies testing soon :dust: I won't be happy until all you lovely ladies are joining me in the Baby forums xxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!! Lucy! I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo: :bunny: :bunny:

It's gonna stick!! Congratulations! Whoo hoooo we got our first :bfp: of the month!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Nikki! Here's to yours soon...:wine::headspin:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hurray!! That's fab news Lucy, so pleased to hear your lovely news! 
FX for everyone else testing next week. AF is due for me on Tues but as I know there's no chance this month I'm fairly chilled out about it - just want it to hurry up and come so I can get on with my day 3 test.

(I've edited this post as it was the result of awful PMS & TTC bitchiness


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Twinkle. 

Your story about the quilting :rofl:


----------



## skye2010

Ooohh noo just did what u did Hearty and deleted a loong letter I just wrote.
I'm a bit dizzy after a long flight so I will write a shorter one this time.

Congratulatins Lucy. I am very thrilled and happy for you and sending you lots of sticky bb dust. With all the good wishes you had, this gotto be a sticky beany :)

Hahaha! Twinkle. It must be all the hormones that turned a hard core feminist into a sweet custard pudding.

Hearty, you will have much wanted precious baby in the end girl. i know you will cause you are a fighter and you don't let anything knock you out the ring. And also you still do not have a clear suspect on what causes your mcs so best wait and see the MR results. Also perhaps a second opinion on them might be a good idea. Another doc might have a different approach on the matter. God the fertility issue seems so in the gray even to the doctors as I read through everyone's experiences They seem to be throwing ideas on the table in case one hits, but not many seem to point out the actual cause.

On that note I live in London Carole and not working right now so I can happily meet you for support or chat if you needed. I am also curious on the impressions on your doc and how your appointment will go cause we are looking for a doc right now. I will be in Turkey during the Ramadan and will be back hopefully on the 15th. I will see a doc in Turkey and see what he suggests. I am very reluctant to start hormones if I am offered. i ovulate every month like u and sthg in me tells me the problem can be solved a different way but both DH and I are also towards the end of our patience of trying unaided. 
Anyways that's all I can squeeze out of a lost mail and my fuzzed head. Time for a bath and lunch.


----------



## pablo797

Lucy1973 - Oh wow that's such great news !!!! I am so happy for you!!!! I know this is the one. Have you scheduled a doc apt. yet? Sooooo Happy for you!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
As for myself, I'm over the party the other night, but it's so weird are we destined to fade from our friends if we don't end up having kids??? Because like many have said before if you don't have kids at these kinds of event you no longer seem to have anything in common with anyone anymore.:nope::nope: 

Aslo , AF reared her ugly head this am. :wacko: Not too upset as I had an feeling she would appear. There are some months where i think I'm bfp, but this month I was pretty sure I wasn't. I'm frustrated because we have been doing everything right. I'm ovulating, his swimmers are good, timing sex at the right time but not too much, using pre-seed . . . what more can a girl do? Makes me more certain that something is wrong either with uterus or tubes. Hope it's a simple fix. Anyway, next Tuesday will tell the tale.

Mommy A - I know how you feel, it totally sucks not to fit into your clothes. I feel like I exercise all the time and yet no budging on the scale. My work schedule changes today so I have more time in the am to work out so going back to P90. Also I know 60% of my battle is not with exercise but with food. I do pretty good at breakfast and lunch, but when I get home it's a huge snack and then a big dinner. Have to cut out the snack and have a healthier dinner. Best of luck to you. You CAN do this. Stick with it and things will get better!!! 

Happy baby dust to all at the end tww!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, sorry about the witch. Is your lap and HSG next Tuesday? I hope it is a quick, simple fix for you!

Twinkle, I'm glad you could find some humor from the baby shower. Honestly, humor is one of the only things that gets me through the bad days. 

I got a call from the hospital yesterday. They can't schedule my MRI until September 15th. I'm so mad. I'll have already ovulated by then which means I have to let it pass by without trying. I can't be pregnant for the test, nor do I want to be before I get results back. If I have something that can be fixed, I want to get that done before I get pregnant again. I hate having to let a perfectly good egg go to waste without even trying. Also I ovulate so late that it feels like a lifetime before I can try again. I feel pretty down this weekend. I'm so sick of waiting. Looks like the next opportunity I'll have to try is right around my birthday.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :hi: Hope the Americans on here are enjoying the holiday weekend - we're having spectacular weather in Indiana today, but I get to enjoy it while waiting at home for the plumber - main drain line from the house is apparently clogged with roots - not looking forward to this bill, and I can't wait to be able to use my water again!

My parents are in town for a visit and naturally I got the positive opk today, so DH and I had to :sex: with my parents in the next room!!! :blush::blush::blush: And then, because the main drain line is plugged, we couldn't even wash up properly afterward! Oy veh - what a day! :rofl:

Congrats, Lucy!!! :happydance: I hope we'll have a lot more BFPs on here soon! 

:dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm so sorry, Amanda. I know how frustrating that is - after I got referred for testing, we were out of town when I needed my HSG so I had to waste a cycle then. Is there any chance they can squeeze you in sooner, if someone else cancels or something? Or is there another facility where you can have it done sooner?


----------



## heart tree

HA, so funny about your OPK, parents and water! Oh what we won't do for our beans!!! 

I'll ask them about a cancellation. Unfortunately I can't go to another facility. I may just have to accept that I can't try this cycle. I guess I'll survive!


----------



## Lucy1973

Pablo, sorry witch got you, I hate that witch! :wacko:

Heart tree, sorry you are feeling frustrated, I hope they can find some answers so you can try again really soon! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies! 

Just stopped by to check in and, WOW, I need to check in more often! So much has happened!

I just caught up on about 20 pages, so please forgive me if I miss anyone! 

Welcome all newbies! 

Carole, I was reading along and getting worried at not seeing anything from you, and then I read your news about the specialist in London. I hate that you will have to travel alone and see the drs. without any family present, but I am so glad you are getting closer to some answers and hopefully a specialist you will truly feel comfortable with. It is so frustrating to get conflicting advice and I am glad you will be getting to someone who's got a great reputation in Britain. Also, if what they are referring to is a saline sonogram or saline infusion sonogram, mine was totally painless (nothing at all like an HSG) so please don't worry! It does not go into the tubes and did not hurt at all. Don't sweat it! Hugs and I can't wait to hear what the specialist says.

Hearty, I am glad the HSG showed nothing wrong with the tubes, but understand your concern about the uterus shape and now the frustration of waiting for more testing. Like others, I think you have been amazingly strong through all you have gone through, and I pray they get to the bottom of this so you NEVER have to have another MC. Hugs and prayers for the MRI to show whatever's going on clearly, so you don't get another inconclusive answer. I think there is nothing more frustrating than when they just don't know...

Mommy's - best of luck with the weight loss. I am cheering you on and so glad you guys are taking the time you need to catch your breath. Right before we got pregnant, I had been trying to get back in shape, and shortly after the initial soreness wore off and I started to gain muscle, I really began to enjoy it (now I actually miss it!) I was doing the Jillian Michaels shred program, and it really works! I'm not doing much these days (mostly because of near-constant nausea) but I do miss it and I am hoping to at least walk a bit as the weather cools here. 

Mrs. J - you are getting SO close and I am so excited for you! I cannot wait to hear your good news when that baby arrives! It sounds like everything is fine, and try not to stress or worry. Just a couple more weeks!! YAYYY!!!!!!

Lucy - SO excited for your BFP!!!! That is great if you are already getting a strong positive at 3+4. Congratulations girl! 

Vicky - how is everything going with you? Please let me know! 

Happy Auntie - happy birthday and yep, happy labor day! I have loved this long weekend. Not gotten much of ANYTHING done, LOL, but loving the time off and it's beautiful weather here in GA!

As for me, we're doing well! I cleared 13 weeks yesterday and seem to have survived discontinuing the progesterone caps last week. My FS had said I could stop them at 9.5 weeks, but I was way too nervous, and wanted to wait till our OB could make that call. We saw her (and loved her!) Aug 25, and I was glad I waited, because she said she wants her patients to stay on till 12 weeks. So I then tapered off (to half -dosage) last week and am now about 4 days out from the day I stopped them completely. So far, so good (and nausea still going strong, LOL!) so hopefully all that is a good sign! 

Okay gang, must run for now but I will definitely plan to check in more often, as activity on this thread has really picked up! Love and hugs and :dust: to all!!! 

Angela


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: Angela

Good to hear from you and glad all is going well. x 

p.s you need to get yourself a ticker :happydance:


----------



## Georgie72

Congratulations Lucy!!! I'm hopeless with these forum image thingies but fingers crossed for you, how amazing!


----------



## twinkle1975

I think I need to go out & get a life - no message for me from rottpaw made me sadder than a forum post should!


----------



## MrsJ08

Ahhh Twinkle :hug: I'm sure she didn't mean to miss you out. It's really hard to remember everyone when you end up with endless pages to catch up on. It happens to me all the time on my September Stars thread x x x


----------



## rottpaw

I am so sorry twinkle! Hugs and love to you too!! :))


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I know that was quite pathetic - PMS I fear :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

Not pathetic! I am just not very good at remembering everything when I give myself too much to catch up on! Hugs!


----------



## vickyd

Twinkle i get sad when i dont get mentioned either hun!!!!! How sad are we??????

Angela, im doing better these days! Ive managed to get my stress under control most of the time, sometimes i freak out but its only expected i suppose....Almost 14 weeks YAY!


----------



## rottpaw

vickyd said:


> Twinkle i get sad when i dont get mentioned either hun!!!!! How sad are we??????
> 
> Angela, im doing better these days! Ive managed to get my stress under control most of the time, sometimes i freak out but its only expected i suppose....Almost 14 weeks YAY!

YAYYY Vicky! I am so glad to hear it! You're only a few days ahead of me. And I freak out plenty. Don't worry about worrying; it's unavoidable at some points. Just take care of yourself and that little one! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hmm - 1 case of oversensitivity, 2 broken glasses, 2 massive spots appearing on my chin, 1 screamed at bad driver (complete with hand signals), 1 pot of marks and spencer chocolate mini-rolls accidently eaten and 1 DH severly chastisted for commenting on empty pot of mini-rolls - wonder where this is leading??? 

Can anyone say :witch: ??


----------



## heart tree

LOL to your post Twinkle!

Blah to the witch. I really hope she stays away!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Twinkle - I feel you. I think I may be PMSing as well. It has me blue or I am blue due to the PMS which makes me more blue. A few days ago I was thought i was having PG symptoms, but now I think they may be more PMS. I have been having cramps and been extra sleepy, but my boobs don't hurt. I don't know... I am not even sure I have even ovulated since my m/c. I had a breakdown in this morning and cried for about 45 minutes...which makes me think that it is PMS. 

It doesn't help that my DH will have about 3-4 beers each night after work. I keep telling him that the alcohol doesn't help the cause. But it goes in one ear and out the other. It is very frustrating and, at the moment, hard to stay positive. 

I am going to test on Friday so that should be the defining moment of this cycle, unless AF comes before then. I am so dreading to see that BFN. Sorry for my pity party - some days it is just like that :(


----------



## pablo797

Code:

there has got to be a way to retrieve a message if you accidentially erase it!!!

ok let's try this again, I have to take notes after only being off line for a day, so rotpaw don't worry we all forget.
missmuffet and twinkle - hope you get bfp not pms.
happy auntie - lol at ur post!!
heartree - so sorry you have to wait. Check into the cancellation thing, might work. My hsg and lap are a week from today, but I got af early so hope they can still do it. It too has to be done at a specific time during my cyce. Am excited to get answers, just hope their the answers I want. 

to all at the end of tww, good luck baby dust to you all!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies

Well, I am back and joining you again. I went for my 2nd prenatal visit this morning (I was supposed to be 8 weeks 4 days pregnant today).

My Dr. could find no heartbeat and told me the baby measures 6 weeks 3 days. 

My HCG levels today were 31,000 and according to my Dr. at a level for a 7 week pregnancy. She also told me my progesterone level is at 9.6 and should be at around 11. She is putting me on suppositories. On Thursday I go back to get them measured again and also to go get another scan.

Although my doctor is being very positive and treating this as a viable pregnancy until Thursday's scan says otherwise, my heart tells me this is it. I feel betrayed by my body. I woke up nauseous today and every day, my breasts continue to hurt and I have no bleeding.

I just want to crawl into a hole and cry. My husband is remaining positive and feels we still have a chance. I feel we need a miracle and I don't have a good feeling:cry:


----------



## rottpaw

animalcracker said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well, I am back and joining you again. I went for my 2nd prenatal visit this morning (I was supposed to be 8 weeks 4 days pregnant today).
> 
> My Dr. could find no heartbeat and told me the baby measures 6 weeks 3 days.
> 
> My HCG levels today were 31,000 and according to my Dr. at a level for a 7 week pregnancy. She also told me my progesterone level is at 9.6 and should be at around 11. She is putting me on suppositories. On Thursday I go back to get them measured again and also to go get another scan.
> 
> Although my doctor is being very positive and treating this as a viable pregnancy until Thursday's scan says otherwise, my heart tells me this is it. I feel betrayed by my body. I woke up nauseous today and every day, my breasts continue to hurt and I have no bleeding.
> 
> I just want to crawl into a hole and cry. My husband is remaining positive and feels we still have a chance. I feel we need a miracle and I don't have a good feeling:cry:

Oh honey, please don't give up yet! Just becasue you cannot pick up a hb is not necessarily a bad sign at this point - 6 weeks is the cutoff line where it *begins* to be possible to see, but not every one pops up at that date and even if it's there, sometimes they can't pick it up that early. Try not to worry yet. Your HCG numbers and symptoms sound very positive to me and if you've had no bleeding at 6 weeks, it's certainly possible that everything's fine. Hang in there; I agree with your hubby there is definitely a chance!!

Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Animalcrackers you may just not be as far along as they originally estimated. I will be praying for you and your bean.


----------



## heart tree

Animalcracker, there are no words. I know exactly how you feel right now. The limbo that you are in is the worst part. It is hard to remain hopeful and I think it can be a good defense mechanism to expect the worst. That way you aren't setting yourself up for a fall if you hear bad news. Feel however you need to feel. If you need to cry, do it. It won't hurt the bub. We all will hold the torch of hope for you right now if it feels to heavy for you to hold yourself. I'm thinking about you and hope you get some good news on Thursday. :hugs:

xoxo


----------



## Lucy1973

Animal cracker, I so hope the dates are wrong, and rottpaw is right, not everyone can see a heart beat so early. Its awful to be left in this limbo, I went through this 2 months ago, unfortunately I knew my dates were right.....but I hope you get good news on Thursday!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

AnimalCracker :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I agree with the other girls that it could be too early to detect a hearbeat. I really hope you get good news on Thursday xxx


----------



## vickyd

Animal Cracker was the us an internal? I think this sort of thing happens early on when they try to measure and find the HB by abdominal us. FX everything is ok hun


----------



## twinkle1975

Animal Cracker - I can only add all my hugs to those of everyone else and keep everything crossed for you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks everyone for your kind words and optimism

I know many of you know exactly how I feel as you have been through this before. I did not sleep too well last night. I woke up at 3am, went to the bathroom and noticed my stomach was a little flatter than it had been and that my breasts don't feel too sore. I went back to bed and started to cry and hubby comforted me all night. I woke up this morning nauseous. That is the worst part - these symptoms that come and go.

My husband is being very positive, as are those around me. I have my scan tomorrow at 9:15am. I am not expecting good news. I do know that my dates are right and I hate to admit that I don't even feel a glimmer of hope.

Throughout my pregnancy, although I did not participate in here often I read this forum every day to keep up with you all. I feel much comfort in this forum.


----------



## twinkle1975

We're all here for you whatever happens xx


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry, thinking of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jaime313

Mommy's Angel said:


> Jaime313 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone. I'm not really sure where I *belong.* I am going to be 35 in about 6 weeks, and we just began TTC #1. So does that mean I belong in "over 35?" I dunno, but this is where I'm going to stick :)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> I would think your fine here Jaime. 6 weeks is close. Though I pray you find a pregnancy for your birthday soon:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!



Lucy1973 said:


> Welcome Jaimie, you are close enough lol!

Thank you, Lucy!



pablo797 said:


> Jamie313 - welcome and I too hope you get BFP before you"re officially 35

Thank you!! :)



MissMuffet08 said:


> Welcome Jamie!

Thanks so much!



Lucy1973 said:


> Oh my god, just got a BFP! Am in total shock.....:wacko:

Lucy, that is fantastic news - huge congrats to you, and many prayers and and FX for a sticky baby!!!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Animalcracker - many hugs and good vibes coming your way from me :hug:




Thanks to everyone for such a warm welcome. Life got in the way from my online gallivanting, and that's why I didn't come back after that post. I'm really grateful to have found a 'home' where I can vent and relate to so many other people in my position. FF is great for information, but I don't always feel like it's the kind of 'home base' that B&B can be (from what I've seen so far.)

I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Jaime313

I guess I should introduce myself.

My husband (DH? OH? Still learning the B&B acronyms) and I have been married for 6.5 years, and together for 10 years. I'm almost 35, and he is 41. We took too long to grow up :) and we had some work to do on our relationship before considering having kids, and after lots of hard work, here we are. 

This is my third cycle charting, and our 2nd cycle TTC, and what I've learned is that I do ovulate on my own, which is a relief. I also have what I've learned is pretty short LP (about 10 days, but I start spotting around 8DPO or 9DPO.) I haven't taken anything to correct this yet, but if things don't 'take' this cycle, I will be trying a B-complex vitamin next cycle. My cycles are usually 26-27 days.

I should be gearing up to ovulate right now ... anticipating that to happen sometime between Sunday and Tuesday. Sunday, we are leaving for a Caribbean cruise. Would love to conceive on the cruise! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Jaime! :hi:

Lucky you off on a cruise! Hope your journey to a baby is a smooth ride! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh this is so annoying - I spend all my time wishing for AF to stay away but this month - when I know I can't be pregnant I'm desperate for it to come - if it doesn't arrive today then day 3 will be Saturday and I'll miss having my FSH blood test! Grrr!


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Jaime! Hope you catch the egg on your cruise. 

Twinkle, I'm sorry about the timing. I know EXACTLY how you feel right now. I just got a high reading on my CBFM which means I'm going to Ov in the next few days to a week. Of course, I couldn't schedule my MRI any sooner (I tried calling today) which means I can't try this cycle. It is so frustrating when our bodies are at the mercy of the medical community. How dare they close their labs on Saturday so you can't get your bloods! Grrrr....


----------



## pablo797

twinkle- for your sake hope af shows up today!! Of course mine came 2 days early and may screw up surgery date!! Stupid af!!

jamie 313 - I too spot around day 10 and then this month cycle was 26 days. What does b complex do for you???

lastlly, amimal cracker,.how I am hoping for the best!!! On pins and needles until tomorrow. All my love to you and huge hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh no Pablo! I hope you can still have your surgery. 

If you have a short luteal phase, anything under 10 days, or if you are spotting during your luteal phase, your progesterone may be low which can cause early miscarriages. Basically, after you ovulate, your body produces progesterone. When you get AF, your progesterone decreases drastically. When you are pregnant, it increases. If you have a deficiency when you are pregnant, your body can't hold onto the pregnancy. For some women, extra B6 helps to increase progesterone production, thus increasing the luteal phase. Your prenatal vitamin doesn't give you nearly the amount you need. If you suspect low progesterone, you might want to take an extra 50mgs of B6. If you don't notice a difference you can up your dosage to 100mgs, then 150mgs. Don't take more than 200mgs a day as it can cause nerve damage over time. A lot of women, including myself, take a B-complex to increase all of the B vitamins.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Jaime, glad you're feeling at home here and that you have a fab cruise - it would make a great story if you conceived on board - my brother was conceived on holiday in Denmark and my Mother has spent the last 30 years telling people!
Hearty - you are like our own personal TTC encyclopedia - thank you so much! I'm sorry your MRI has buggered up this month's cycle - it will be worth it in the long run.
Pablo - hope you can still have your surgery fx for you.
Have jut spent 10 minutes trying to draft what I'm trying to say & still can't put it properly - what I'm kind've trying to say is - in non-online life if one of your friends wasn't around for a while and you were worried about them you could try and get in touch in lots of ways - texting, phoning or even going round and banging on the door, in a forum when someone doesn't post for a while there's nothing you can do about it! Its really frustrating, especially when you know they have been down or have had some bad news. Sorry I'm just not very good at not worrying about people! Hope that made some sense!


----------



## Jaime313

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi Jaime! :hi:
> 
> Lucky you off on a cruise! Hope your journey to a baby is a smooth ride! :hugs:

Thank you, I hope so, too! And likewise for all the other ladies in here :)



twinkle1975 said:


> Oh this is so annoying - I spend all my time wishing for AF to stay away but this month - when I know I can't be pregnant I'm desperate for it to come - if it doesn't arrive today then day 3 will be Saturday and I'll miss having my FSH blood test! Grrr!

Grrr indeed. It is a flurry of emotions, each period of "waiting."



pablo797 said:


> jamie 313 - I too spot around day 10 and then this month cycle was 26 days. What does b complex do for you???

Amanda explained it perfectly and I thank her for saving me the keystrokes :lol:

I wanted to start taking the Vit B Complex this cycle, but of all the (quite extensive) research I did on various TTC'ers experiences taking it, I'd say about 85% of the women who took it said that it did extend their luteal phase -- by making them ov anywhere from one to three days earlier (thus extending the LP by one to three days.) This particular month is the one month I do NOT want to ov earlier, because I'd rather 'worry' (ha!) about BD'ing the day our ship leaves port and the day after, rather than ov'ing earlier and having to 'deal' with BD'ing at the same time as getting ready to go on vacation. Does that make sense? If we don't catch the egg this cycle, I am definitely going to start on CD1 with the Vit B Complex next cycle. Then I will be fine if my ov date shifts.

Plus, I'm supposed to ov on our 10-year *dating *anniversary which is 9/13, and I think it would be cool if we could conceive on that milestone anniversary!



twinkle1975 said:


> Hey Jaime, glad you're feeling at home here and that you have a fab cruise - it would make a great story if you conceived on board - my brother was conceived on holiday in Denmark and my Mother has spent the last 30 years telling people!

Aww that's so sweet! I hope that is us someday, too!!



twinkle1975 said:


> Have jut spent 10 minutes trying to draft what I'm trying to say & still can't put it properly - what I'm kind've trying to say is - in non-online life if one of your friends wasn't around for a while and you were worried about them you could try and get in touch in lots of ways - texting, phoning or even going round and banging on the door, in a forum when someone doesn't post for a while there's nothing you can do about it! Its really frustrating, especially when you know they have been down or have had some bad news. Sorry I'm just not very good at not worrying about people! Hope that made some sense!

It makes perfect sense. That really bothers me, too. I will usually send a PM and let them know I'm thinking about them, and just hope that they get email notifications about PM messages.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Uh oh. I went from weepy to getting pissy. This is not a good sign of being PG, but a sign of about to get AF. :growlmad: fingers crossed that it really was just someone pissing me off :wacko: LOL. I hope everyone else is having a great day and doing well.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies. 

Good to see everyone. Hugs to Animal Cracker (it's not over until it's over) and positive vibes to everyone. There were too many posts to remember everything individually, but I do remember that missmuffet is still in TWW. 

I haven't been on in a few days because I sort of needed to pull myself together a bit. I was totally obsessing and it was driving me crazy. 

So here's where things stand at the moment:
I couldn't stand it anymore, so I took a test at what I thought might be 14dpo (Monday) and got a BFN. Was sad and in a bad mood all Monday. Maybe it's my age or the fact that I'm off BC for 8 months now, but it seems that my PMS symptoms are more pronounced than they've ever been before--the abdomen pulling/tugging, the sore bbs, the bloat...all worse than it's ever been. Felt totally like something was amiss. My AF should have been here CD28 (Monday) as well, but not quite here yet, as I've figured that I O'd late (CD19 rather than CD14/15) so I actually tested 10dpo. Now I'm Cd31 and will expect AF by Friday at latest. I don't feel at all PG, I just keep feeling all wet and like AF is here.

I guess I'm a bit concerned that my cycle used to be pretty regular (March CD26, April CD26, May CD26, then June CD36, July CD28, August CD29, and now this weird September), but is now over the place. I have an appointment with an obgyn at the end of the month for fertility stuff. I guess I'm scared that I'm perimenopausal. :cry: 

Anyhoo, I needed a few days to process the fact that I'm not PG this month, I guess.


----------



## Jaime313

MissMuffet08 said:


> Uh oh. I went from weepy to getting pissy. This is not a good sign of being PG, but a sign of about to get AF. :growlmad: fingers crossed that it really was just someone pissing me off :wacko: LOL. I hope everyone else is having a great day and doing well.

Hope AF stays away, and your swings are because you are PG. FX for you.



Nikki Leigh said:


> I guess I'm scared that I'm perimenopausal. :cry:

Ugh, you just voiced one of my greatest fears as well :( I really hope that's not it.


----------



## Lucy1973

Nikki....I really think that after coming off BC your cycles are just going back to normal, and lots of girls don't have the same day length every month! I came off pill last Dec and have had cycles from 27 to 37 days! I was on pill for ten years, and I am convinced it is just your body trying to balance everything out, in another few months the cycles may become more regular. I found that stress and illness lengthened my cyles too. :hugs:

PMT symptoms awful since coming off pill....I know what you mean :flower: I never had PMT before I went on pill! 

Also feeling wet down there is also a preg symptom as well as AF. Don't count yourself out yet! :hugs::dust: I had counted myself out this cycle too as I felt PMT!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Vivienne

HI everyone.
Gosh so much happens in just a few days. I have been AWOL as it's been a busy time. 

My mum is visiting from New Zealand for two weeks so HappyAuntie I know what its like to try and DTD on the quiet!!! She arrived on Friday and I got a positive on my OPK same day!! (day 15 of a 30 day)

Also we have had a devastating earthquake in our home city of Christchurch New Zealand on Friday so have been supporting friends and family back home and getting our house and my mother's checked out for structural damage. We don't move back to NZ until end of October and I don't want to have to deal with a damaged house then.

Animalcracker-just:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: words never say enough

Lucy-two thumbs up!!!!!!!:happydance:

Jaime-Hi and I hope your eggs play ball on that awesome sounding cruise!!!!


On a odd note. I am getting seriously turned on by men's aftershave now????
My OH thinks it's great and douses himself in it morning/noon/night. My body really is a total stranger to me after 18 years!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Nikki Leigh - I just wanted to echo what Lucy said about cycles when you come of BP. I came off them last May 2009 to get my head around my cycles. The length varied from 24 to 32 days and eventually settled at 26 or 27 days. I honestly don't think you are pre-menopausal, your cycles sound perfectly normal for someone coming of BP. :hugs:

Jaime - sending you lots of :dust: for your Cruise

MissMuffet - you aren't out until the witch arrives! Try not to think too much about symptoms as the majority of pg symptoms are exactly the same as AF. The only one I had which was different was a metallic taste in my mouth and I've had that my entire pregnancy. I can honestly say I had more supposed pg symptoms in the cycles I didn't conceive than the one I did. 

Vivienne - fx your house is ok x

Animal Cracker - thinking of you today :hugs:

Lucy - just wanted to mention in case you don't know and so that you don't panic if it happens, you may get AF symptoms around the time you would have been having your period in the first trimester. Just thought I would let you know as it freaked me out when it happened to me but according to the MW it's common. x

Heart tree - really sorry about your MRI :hugs:

Pablo - keeping everything crossed you can have your surgery :hugs:

I'm really sorry if I've missed anyone, I find it quite hard to remember everything although I do read all your posts.

Sending you all lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## Georgie72

Hello everyone

I'm meant to be working from home but just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing. 

Lucy - that's fabulous news, hope things go really well for you.:happydance:

Animal Cracker - I do hope that your test goes well today, FX, I can only imagine what you are going through :hugs:

Those of you with irregular cycles and PMS, I too took ages to get down to a regular cycle after coming off BC, I'm sure it must be our bodies getting back to normal. My cycle is around 25/26 days and I'm in the interminable TWW now - which is actually good for once as AH is working such long hours this week we would have missed this cycle if ov was only this week. He came home around 10pm last night and finally agreed he needs to find another job. Improving his confidence and state of mind will hopefully also help our chances!

I wanted to share with you something that I've just started trying again, baby asprin (I take 1/4 of a regular dissolvable aspirin). My sister had it recommended to her (but only heard about it after 2 mc). For whatever reason, her third attempt stuck and Jethro is now 3mo. I've taken this extract off the web and would welcome hearing from you if you have heard of it and what you think?

"Baby aspirin helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus. This, in turn, makes the uterine lining healthier, and helps with successful implantation. Other studies suggest that aspirin actually increases the amount of activity in your ovaries, and allows your ovaries to release multiple eggs during ovulation. Some health care providers may actually prescribe baby aspirin if you are having trouble with fertility issues.

In addition, baby aspirin acts as a blood thinner and can possibly prevent issues with blood clotting, which have been connected with miscarriage. A low dose of aspirin makes your blood platelets less sticky, which allows blood to travel more freely through the placenta to your unborn baby."

PS - I just had a lemon meringue Krispy Kreme - I know I should do better, but it was lovely, sometimes it's the little things that give you a lift! x


----------



## heart tree

Nikki, my cycles were all over the place after being on the pill for 17 years. I think you are fine. 

A word of caution if taking baby aspirin. You should only be taking 81mgs or less and it should have an enteric coating. I know some women can only get it in 100mg form. It does thin the blood so you need to be careful. Fish oil and flax seed are also blood thinners. You don't want to take too many blood thinners at once as that can also cause problems. I took baby aspirin for my last pregnancy and it didn't help. I still had a mc. Most women take it after recurrent mcs or if they have blood clotting disorders. I had blood clots in 2 of my pregnancies. Even though I don't have a clotting disorder, I'm taking baby aspirin as a precaution. It is important to inform your doctor if you are taking it and also be sure not to take regular aspirin on top of the baby aspirin. If you need pain relief, take ibuprofen. 

Viv, I hope everyone is ok in NZ. Living in the SF Bay Area, I'm always concerned about the "big one" that we will eventually have. I hope I'm in a safe place when it hits. My husband and I really need to put our earthquake survival kit together. Thanks for the reminder.

MrsJ, you are ready to pop! Are you getting excited/nervous?


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone

Well I do not have good news. The baby still measures 6 weeks 3 days and a heartbeat can't be found. In addition, I was told that I have fibroids on my uterus, which was news to me. 

The ultrasound technician was very nice and assumed I knew that I had Fibroids. I had no idea.

I called my doctor when I got home and her receptionist told me they didn't yet get the fax with the results but that she was calling in for the results as she knew I was upset. She also said my doctor would call me later with more news.

So I am still in limbo but I know the deal. Since I got home I have been reading about fibroids. Some sites say they can interfere with pregnancy and cause miscarriages. I don't know how big the fibroids are or where on the uterus they are located. I guess my doctor will tell me that when she calls. I don't want to wait any longer, I know I am miscarrying and I want to move on.

I am going to go back to bed now and just cry. I never in a million years thought I would be going through this and I am starting to feel as though I will never have a child. I am so heartbroken.


----------



## MrsJ08

heart tree said:


> MrsJ, you are ready to pop! Are you getting excited/nervous?

:hi: Heart Tree
Thanks for asking lovely. Yes I am ready to pop, literally! My bump is absolutely huge and sitting very low, I can no longer see my lady bits :rofl: I'm not nervous tbh but I am very excited. In a weird way I am looking forward to the birth, because I just see it as a means to an end. The end being finally having my baby in my arms. I really do appreciate how lucky I am and hope I don't upset anyone on this thread by saying that :hugs: My hormones are completely mental at the moment, I can burst into tears at the drop of a hat over the slightest of things. I guess that is good in a way as labour won't start until my hormone level (progesterone I think) drops. I wouldn't have imagined I'd ever be glad of mood swings! At least it makes me feel like something is happening. I'm not getting any other signs or symptoms at the moment. :shrug:

Do you know what is happening about your MRI yet? :hug:


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh AnimalCracker :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry it wasn't good news. It's not over til it's over, but you know your body best.

I know a little about fibroids as my BF has them. There is a lot of information on this site about them in the support section. I believe they have to be in a very specific place to effect conception/fertility and most don't interfere with pregnancy at all. The only worry with them is that they can grow in pregnancy due to increased blood flow, but you would be monitored for this. The size of them can go down as well as up though. My BF had one which was 30cm long and in less than a year it has shrunk to 8cm. I'm sure your OBGY will be able to reassure you when they get your results.

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Animal Cracker - I'm so sorry you're going through this - I can only send you love and hugs and say things will come right for you, I know that's hard to think about now but it will.
Mrs J - as with all our friends we're really happy for you and can't wait to hear when your bump arrives even though we're all very jealous!

Still no AF here - am hoping it will hold off til Saturday now and then day 3 will be Monday but I'm sure it'll be here by tomorrow, oh well!


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry animal, I went though this 2 months ago and it is horrible. Thinking of you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Animal Cracker - I am truly sorry and my heart goes out to you. I do understand having gone through a similar situation in March. :hug: I know it may seem hopeless now, but it is not. I don't know very much about fibroids, but talk to your Dr and get all the information. Please know that we are here for you.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Animal Cracker--my heart breaks for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs:. As tragic as this is, please do not think there is no chance to carry a pregnancy with fibroids. My BF has them and was still able to deliver a healthy baby boy. She did admit that they gave her considerable pain during her pg because they did enlarge and the baby pressed down on them (I could sometimes actually see the fibroids while she was pg), but he's now a healthy 6yo. And I know of people successfully shrinking their fibroids without surgery (in my community, many women have fibroids). 

Thank you Heart, Lucy, MrsJO8 for your reassurances. It's good to know that what's going on has been the case for other people too. I think that one good thing that seeing that BFN did was back me away from the ledge. Of course, instead of a POAS addict, it's turned me into a "obsessively checking for AF" addict, LOL. But still. 

Heart--our earthquake supplies are alarmingly meager as well. I don't live that far from the Hayward fault. My good friend recently moved to Auckland from the Bay Area, so while he wasn't affected, I'm thinking he's wondering how he moved from one earthquake plagued area to another. 

MrsJO8--I'm living vicariously through your pg, so please don't feel bad about sharing everything with us.


----------



## pablo797

again so much happens in 24 hours!!

animal cracker, so so sorry! Cry all you need to and know we are all here for you! Can't send enough hugs your way but i'l try.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

heartree and jamie, and georgie: thanks for the info re: B complex, testerone and baby asprin. Although my doc said progesterone levels were fine, I don't trust her after the thyroid issue. Also going to start on baby asprin after surgery as my doc dosen't want my blood thinned for surgery. One thing we agree on!!

speaking of surgery, still haven't heard back from doc. Hope this means one day will not make a difference,i'm going to call her AGAIN and see if I can get an answer.

missmuffett , hope the witch stays away.
viivienne, sorry for the quake and hope all is ok.
jamie,have a great time on ur cruise!!! Baby dust to you!!
Mrs. J08, can't wait for bambino!! Hearing from all you ladies that have had sticky beans gives me hope!!! 
I took notes today but if i've missed anyone,sorry and hope you have a good day!


----------



## pablo797

good news the doc called and i'm good to go!!! Don't have to reschedule!!! Yeh:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

YAY! :thumbup: I know that is such a relief for you!


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news Pablo x


----------



## Lucy1973

Great pablo :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Animalcracker, I can't express how sad I am for you right now. I've been where you are and it is horrible. I could be wrong, but I thought that fibroids could be removed through a hysteroscopy, depending on where they are. Obviously you need to figure out what is happening right now, but down the road, you should ask about getting them removed. There is nothing that will help right now except for time. Make sure to get lots and lots of hugs. They can sometimes be the best medicine, along with a good shoulder to cry on. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

MrsJ, I'm thrilled for you. Thanks for sharing. As for my MRI, it is on Wednesday. I couldn't schedule anything sooner. I got a high reading on my CBFM yesterday and today, so ovulation is approaching. I have to miss this cycle. I absolutely need to know where my uterus stands before trying again. Thanks for asking.

Pablo, great news! Looks like we'll both be getting some tests done next week then!


----------



## animalcracker

Thank you everyone for your kind words. My doctor called me this afternoon and scheduled a D & C for me. Tonight I need to go for pre-admission testing (blood-work) and the D & C procedure is tomorrow morning at 7:30am.

My doctor is still waiting to get the report back about my fibroids, however the nurse practitioner at the practice (who also called me and who performs my pap smears) told me that she does not feel that the fibroids will be a problem maintaining a pregnancy, so that did make me feel better. She also said that if they were very large, she would have felt them during my pelvic exams.

I also feel relief that this will be over tomorrow, that I do not have to live this way over the weekend. I really need to move on. My heart goes out to any woman who has been in this cruel limbo before.

Thank you all once again. It really does help to talk to people who know how I feel and have been through this pain. Much baby-dust to us all. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

I'm so glad you are having the D&C. It will be over very quickly and your body will be able to heal and move on. Mentally, you will also be able to move on more quickly. I'm also glad to hear that the fibroids aren't that big. I was told I had a small one and was told it had nothing to do with my losses. This is so unfair. 

Please let us know how you are getting on. Take good care of yourself. xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> I'm so glad you are having the D&C. It will be over very quickly and your body will be able to heal and move on. Mentally, you will also be able to move on more quickly. I'm also glad to hear that the fibroids aren't that big. I was told I had a small one and was told it had nothing to do with my losses. This is so unfair.
> 
> Please let us know how you are getting on. Take good care of yourself. xoxo

Thanks heart tree. 

As far as fibroids, I am still waiting to hear back on how big they are and where in the uterus they are located. I think that does determine a lot and / or if surgery is the best route. What does scare me about surgery though are scars, which can remain on the uterus and may also be a problem for sustaining a pregnancy.

I do feel better knowing that my doctor does not think they are a problem with maintaining a pregnancy, so that is good news. I guess what she says makes sense: that if they were large, she would have felt them during my routine pelvic exams.

I'll keep you updated on what the report says. I imagine they will get it relatively soon and will relay the findings to me.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Animalcracker - you will be in my thoughts and prayers all day tomorrow. I am glad that you are able to get it done so quickly and you can begin the healing process. 

Heart Tree - Wednesday is not too far away...and I know you will feel a lot better once you have the results from your MRI. 

Twinkle  When are you planning on testing? I am going to try and wait until Monday (when AF is expected), but I am not sure I canI am very nervous and anxious about it and yet, trying not to think about it. 

Vivienne  I have to thank you as well for the reminder about the Earthquake kit. I live in LA and should know better! I am going to try and remember to get mine together this weekend!

I do apologize if I have missed anyone, but I am hoping you all are having a good day.
:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Miss Muffet, will keep my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away, I'm 2 days late but not testing - it makes me too sad when the BFN comes up - pretty sure I'm not ovulating so it's just my body being stupid!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Twinkle, I do understand about the BFN. That is partly why I am hesitant to test sooner than Monday. Also, I have no idea if I am ovulating either. I am not really good at tracking my CM because I haven't really seen EWCM since January, when I initially got pregnant. 

I did try the OPK in July, but I never got a positive so I don't know if it was too early or too late (it was the 7 day kit). My cycles have been pretty much off since my D&C in March. I used to be 28 days like clockwork, however now I am 24-27 days. 

I did by a Basal Thermometer, but that takes committment and after about a week, I forget or oversleep or get up and go pee before checking the temp. I am a mess I know!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you though. 2 days past your normal AF date is a good sign!


----------



## Jaime313

I'm so, so sorry, animalcracker :( I will be thinking of you tomorrow, and I'm very glad they were able to get you in quickly so you can get the D&C over with and start to heal.
:hug:


----------



## Vivienne

animalcracker said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Well I do not have good news. The baby still measures 6 weeks 3 days and a heartbeat can't be found. In addition, I was told that I have fibroids on my uterus, which was news to me.
> 
> The ultrasound technician was very nice and assumed I knew that I had Fibroids. I had no idea.
> 
> I called my doctor when I got home and her receptionist told me they didn't yet get the fax with the results but that she was calling in for the results as she knew I was upset. She also said my doctor would call me later with more news.
> 
> So I am still in limbo but I know the deal. Since I got home I have been reading about fibroids. Some sites say they can interfere with pregnancy and cause miscarriages. I don't know how big the fibroids are or where on the uterus they are located. I guess my doctor will tell me that when she calls. I don't want to wait any longer, I know I am miscarrying and I want to move on.
> 
> I am going to go back to bed now and just cry. I never in a million years thought I would be going through this and I am starting to feel as though I will never have a child. I am so heartbroken.

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> good news the doc called and i'm good to go!!! Don't have to reschedule!!! Yeh:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Animalcracker will be thinking of you much tomorrow. 
:hugs:
I'm glad I could jog your memories over earthquake kits!
Thanks everyone for the good wishes, my house seems to be ok but many others weren't as lucky. I keep seeing photos of places I loved that have been condemned and I keep getting weepy. My hormones seem a little out of whack as I really am not a crying kind of girl. I tend to get angry rather than sad but now I cry at the drop of a hat?


----------



## vickyd

Animal Cracker hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow....Speaking from experience, its a simple and quick procedure that will allow you to move on quickly. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Lucy1973

I agree, animal cracker it will be over quick and then you can be looked after and recover. Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

animal cracker, so glad D&C is scheduled so quickly!! Rest and know we are thinking of you and sending lots of hugs!!
heartree,glad you got mri scheduled. Can you try :sex::sex: after mri? Or will it be too late? 
mommy angel and carol where are you?? Carol hope london is going well...hope visit with specialist is productive. Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, I don't want to get pregnant until I know the results of the MRI. If I have a heart shaped uterus I need to think about my options. If I have a uterine septum, I'll need surgery before I get pregnant again. If my uterus turns out to be normal, then I'll BD, but I'm quickly approaching ovulation so I really think I'll have missed my chance by the time I get the results back from the MRI. 

Why are you feeling sad? I just noticed under your Avatar.

Animalcracker, I'm hoping everything went ok. By now you should be done and recovering. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Animal Cracker - I've been thinking about you all day, hope you're ok.
Vivienne - glad you're house is ok but sorry other things are upsetting you. 

I've been to my parents house today to check that everything there was ok while they're living on their canal boat and I've left my phone their - feel like I've lost my right arm!
Still no AF - I think when it comes I can now I can justify Monday as being about day 3.
Love and babydust to you all xxx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Animal Cracker - I hope that you are doing ok after the procedure and are getting some rest. I know how you are feeling now, but believe me it does get better. Know that you will have your baby blessing, as will the rest of us. I will continue to pray for healing and for comfort for you. :hugs::hugs:

Twinkle - you stay positive as well! I have my fingers crossed that AF stays away and you have a BFP. I will be testing on Monday (unless AF shows up).


----------



## MrsJ08

Animal Cracker :hugs: I've been thinking about you today

MissMuffet and Twinkle - keeping everything crossed for a :bfp: for you both. I want to scream :test: but I know you are right to wait xx


----------



## animalcracker

Hello everyone. First, bless you all for your compassion and kindness. 

I am home now following the D&C procedure. I was expecting it to be relatively quick, but unfortunately, I did end up being at the hospital for 8 hours. I was told that the blood loss was excessive and they would not let me leave. When things finally seemed to ease up after 4 hours or so, the nurses made me sit upright and according to everyone around me, my face drained and the color left my body. They also told me my body was clammy, so they made me stay even longer to keep an eye on me.

My poor husband was beside himself and I felt worse for him than for me. On a positive note, during this whole experience, I have never encountered such wonderful care and kindhearted nurses/doctors before as I did today. 
Everyone at the hospital truly made this horrible day that much better for me. Their compassion and selflessness is something I will never forget.

I came home and slept for a couple of hours. When I woke up, the house was clean from top to bottom, plus hubby had ordered some steamed Chinese plain shrimp and veggies for me. I had some food and now we are just relaxing and will be watching a movie later. He is truly my wonderful man.

My doctor told me that when I go to see her on the 21st, the results of the D&C will be available to me. I did not know this, but the doctor told my husband they will be testing the tissue. She will also be calling me once she receives my fibroid report to go over what it means for the future.

Tomorrow is a new day and we are looking forward to a fresh start. Thank you all so very much for being there for me. It means the world to me.


----------



## heart tree

That is quite an ordeal. I'm glad for you that it is over and you can look forward to tomorrow and a fresh start. Forgive me as I don't remember if you have been through this before or not. I've been where you are. If you need to talk, please feel free to PM me. You go through a rollercoaster of emotions and I'm happy to offer any support I can. It sounds like they will test the tissue for any chromosome defects. I'm glad you got such good care. Your husband sounds wonderful as does your plan for the night. Movies got me through a lot of difficult times. Take good care of yourself. Be gentle with yourself. xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> That is quite an ordeal. I'm glad for you that it is over and you can look forward to tomorrow and a fresh start. Forgive me as I don't remember if you have been through this before or not. I've been where you are. If you need to talk, please feel free to PM me. You go through a rollercoaster of emotions and I'm happy to offer any support I can. It sounds like they will test the tissue for any chromosome defects. I'm glad you got such good care. Your husband sounds wonderful as does your plan for the night. Movies got me through a lot of difficult times. Take good care of yourself. Be gentle with yourself. xoxo

Thanks Amanda. :hugs:

This is the first time I have been through this. 

I know you have been through this 3 times and my heart just breaks for you. I admire your strength and I truly appreciate your offer of support and will be taking you up on that. I do think it will help me to talk to sometone about how I feel. Stay tuned for a PM :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I'm tuned and ready!

All I can say about the first time is to expect to feel a lot of different emotions. We all have different ways of grieving and dealing with emotional and physical pain. All of your feelings around this are ok. There is no right or wrong way to feel. Please lean on me as much as you need to. I'm here.


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> I'm tuned and ready!
> 
> All I can say about the first time is to expect to feel a lot of different emotions. We all have different ways of grieving and dealing with emotional and physical pain. All of your feelings around this are ok. There is no right or wrong way to feel. Please lean on me as much as you need to. I'm here.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Check your in-box Amanda :o) (I can't thank you enough for the support). Hubby and I are off to watch our movie, but I will be back in touch very soon. xoxo


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> Animal Cracker - I've been thinking about you all day, hope you're ok.
> Vivienne - glad you're house is ok but sorry other things are upsetting you.
> 
> I've been to my parents house today to check that everything there was ok while they're living on their canal boat and I've left my phone their - feel like I've lost my right arm!
> Still no AF - I think when it comes I can now I can justify Monday as being about day 3.
> Love and babydust to you all xxx

:dust:


----------



## Vivienne

animalcracker said:


> Hello everyone. First, bless you all for your compassion and kindness.
> 
> I am home now following the D&C procedure. I was expecting it to be relatively quick, but unfortunately, I did end up being at the hospital for 8 hours. I was told that the blood loss was excessive and they would not let me leave. When things finally seemed to ease up after 4 hours or so, the nurses made me sit upright and according to everyone around me, my face drained and the color left my body. They also told me my body was clammy, so they made me stay even longer to keep an eye on me.
> 
> My poor husband was beside himself and I felt worse for him than for me. On a positive note, during this whole experience, I have never encountered such wonderful care and kindhearted nurses/doctors before as I did today.
> Everyone at the hospital truly made this horrible day that much better for me. Their compassion and selflessness is something I will never forget.
> 
> I came home and slept for a couple of hours. When I woke up, the house was clean from top to bottom, plus hubby had ordered some steamed Chinese plain shrimp and veggies for me. I had some food and now we are just relaxing and will be watching a movie later. He is truly my wonderful man.
> 
> My doctor told me that when I go to see her on the 21st, the results of the D&C will be available to me. I did not know this, but the doctor told my husband they will be testing the tissue. She will also be calling me once she receives my fibroid report to go over what it means for the future.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and we are looking forward to a fresh start. Thank you all so very much for being there for me. It means the world to me.

Your husband is a beautiful man and I sense he knows exactly what to say and do. He is not shrugging it off nor is he being overwhelming. I always felt blessed in my life to have found a partner who can truly read me and knows just what to say and do, or not say and do. Many women sadly do not receive any support. 
I cannot imagine how you feel now, I can only only offer sympathy instead of empathy.
I pray for new day for you.:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Movies definitely helped me, too. After both my mcs, dh went and rented a stack of about 15 movies for me... I'd watch them and work my way through a giant bag of m&m's, and when both were gone, I was finally ready to get off the couch.

:hugs: to you, animalcracker.


----------



## animalcracker

Thank you Vivienne. My husband is indeed wonderful. He has been a rock to me throughout this horrible ordeal and always, to be honest. I am so blessed to have him in my life.

We are both very lucky to have found such supportive men in our lives.


----------



## animalcracker

HappyAuntie said:


> Movies definitely helped me, too. After both my mcs, dh went and rented a stack of about 15 movies for me... I'd watch them and work my way through a giant bag of m&m's, and when both were gone, I was finally ready to get off the couch.
> 
> :hugs: to you, animalcracker.

Thanks Happy Auntie. Hubby and I are big movie lovers - tonight's movie was called 'Harry Brown' and was a bit of a violent! It was one of those vigilante type movies and definitely helped distract me.

I hope I can find the strength to get off the couch tomorrow, perhaps go out and get some fresh fruits and veggies at the farmer's market. Take some air. I think doing things will help me heal.

I hope you are doing okay xoxoxox:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

AC, don't push yourself to get off the couch! Fresh air and fresh veggies are great, but so is the couch and more movies! Take it slow. If you don't feel like getting off that couch, you don't have to. I give you permission!

One of my silver linings has been my husband. These things test a relationship and we've passed with flying colors. Sounds like the same for you. What a blessing.


----------



## vickyd

So sorry to hear that the procedure wasnt as simple for you....Your hubby sounds like a wonderful man, im sure you will get through this stronger than ever...
The tissue testing is usually for clots and chromosomes. The clotting will come back relatively quick but the chromosome testing can take a few months. Hope you get some answers either way.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Animal Cracker - I am glad you are doing better and that your DH is taking such great care of you. It is wonderful to have husbands who are so supportive, loving, and caring. I am sending prayers and loving thoughts your way.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi animal, glad you are being looked after.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was also lucky my OH is amazing, I think when the journey is hard, it's vital to have a great OH. Just take time for yourself now, to heal, and don't put yourself in stressful situations until you are ready/ie go back to work/going out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Animal Cracker - I'm sorry that the procedure didn't go as simply was expected. I'm so glad that you have people on this thread who understand exactly how you feel and are able to support you. For my part, I honestly can't find the right words so I just wanted to send you lot's of love. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Animal Cracker - also sending you lots of love - listen to HT & be gentle with yourself.
The rest of you - I want to send you all my love and admiration - you're strength and wisdom amazes me every day xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Me again - just wanted to get this off my chest - its now 4 days since AF was due & althoguh I'm pretty confidant that she is just taking her time to annoy me, I've now started to panic a little at the back of my mind - I was so sure that I wasn't ovulating that I've treated this month as if we weren't trying - I've drunk, had 2 lots of antibiotics, not kept up with my folic acid etc - what happens if I am pregnant!???


----------



## heart tree

Twinkle, you need to take a test. Alcohol won't affect anything this early on if you are pregnant nor will missing some folic acid. I don't know about antibiotics. Can you get a test today?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Twinkle - Heart Tree is right, you need to test. Then you will be ease of mind. If it turns out you are PG - then call your Dr. about the antibiotics, but I am sure that it won't effect anything. Good luck to you. 

As for me, I feel AF about to come on and I am starting to spot. So that means no go for me this month. I am bit discouraged and sad, but it obviously not my time yet. Trying to stay positive about the whole thing


----------



## pablo797

animal cracker - So sorry the procedure did not go as quickly as expected but am so glad you have such a good support system at home!!! I have friends who's OH don't understand and it makes a difficult situation even worse. my heart is with you and wish you a strong recovery, both body and mind.

Missmuffettt - So sorry to hear AF is on her way. I know what a disappointment it can be, but it sounds like you're trying to keep a positive state of mind. 

Twinkle - did you test yet???

Heartree - I understand not wanting to try until you get the results, makes sense to have the full picture before going ahead. I wish you the best results. On another note I always forget to change my mood person, these days not sad, but anxious. More nervous than I thought I would be at this point. At first I was excited for the surgery feeling confident that it would "start things moving" and we would be bfp within months after. Now I'm gravitating toward anxiety, what if what they find is irreversible, what if I will never get pregnant? What if the news is bad???? It just occurred to me a few days ago that the news might not be good. I'm probably jumping to conclusions, but the big "what if" is hanging over my head.

I'm ending this on a positive note, it's a beautiful day here and I'm on my way to go outside and enjoy the sunshine. Hope you all can do the same!!:flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinkle - please don't worry about the antibiotics. My doctor has prescribed me anti-biotics twice while I have been pregnant. As for alcohol, a couple of glasses her or there are absolutely fine, it's not as if you are a daily binge drinker. Folic acid won't matter either, plenty of people don't ever take it. The fact that you have been taking it at all prior to conception is a positive thing. I didn't take it religiously prior to getting pregnant but tried to take it for a few months. My MW was impressed and said hardly any women she see's take it when they are pregnant let alone when TTC. I think you should test for peace of mind, you never know you might get a surprise. xx

Miss Muffet - sorry to hear about AF. It's good that you are staying positive - roll on next month. :hugs:

Pablo - I really hope your surgery brings positive news :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lying awake in bed typing on my blackberry - have just read that anti-biotics can delay AF starting so will stop being anxious (and maybe a little excited) and go back to waiting patiently for her to arrive!


----------



## Vivienne

animalcracker said:


> Thank you Vivienne. My husband is indeed wonderful. He has been a rock to me throughout this horrible ordeal and always, to be honest. I am so blessed to have him in my life.
> 
> We are both very lucky to have found such supportive men in our lives.

Amen to that:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Gosh, I think this is the longest I've seen this thread without a new post - hope everyone is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

twinkle1975 said:


> Gosh, I think this is the longest I've seen this thread without a new post - hope everyone is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: Hugs to everyone from me too. I am still healing both physically and mentally after last week. I'm looking forward to moving on and trying again. I hope everyone is doing okay too. Thanks again everyone for your compassion and kindness last week :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

Just popping by to say :hi: I'm still here patiently waiting. 

Twinkle - how are things with you? :hugs:

Animal Cracker - good to hear from you :hug: good to hear you being positive about the future xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Mrs J08, you must be ready to pop, how exciting! :hugs:

Animal cracker, glad you are looking forward to trying again. :hugs:

Twinkle are you going to test? :coffee:


----------



## MrsJ08

Lucy1973 said:


> Mrs J08, you must be ready to pop, how exciting! :hugs:

Yep sure am. Was hoping something would happen at the weekend as I got 40 mins of regular contractions in the early hours of Friday morning, followed by 90 mins of regular contractions on Saturday around lunch time. On both occasions they just stopped dead. I've got a MW appointment tomorrow morning and should be offered a sweep. I think I'm going to take it if I do get offered one as I want her to examine me and see if the random contractions I have been having have actually done anything. I will try my best to update my journal when something does happen, so if I go a bit quiet you guys know where to look.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oo Mrs J - this time tomorrow you might be holding a brand new baby!!! How exciting!!
Animal Cracker - glad you're healing, remember we're all here for you xx

As for me - still no AF - 6 days overdue now, am going a bit crazy but still reluctant to test - even though I know there is a HPT in the bottom of the bathroom drawers. I know that sounds loopy but I feel as I've put all my stress, worry, weeping and craziness about TTC in a room & shut the door - I'm having to lean against the door atm to stop it from bursting out but if I take a HTP & its negative I won't be able to hold it all in & I'll be a blubbering wreck again! So, as I'm pretty sure its just delayed by the antibiotics I'm not going to test yet. (I know that's annoying sorry!)


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinkle - I've never known antibiotics to delay AF. Babe, 6 days overdue is a lot! I really think you should test. Look at it this way, if you aren't you are only going to be waiting a week until you OV and can get :sex: for the next cycle. If you are, well it goes without saying... :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

We had our consult this morning. It was as expected. I'm a late ovulator. Between cd 20 or later depending on the cycle. The good news is that I'm not perimenopausal :happydance: so that's not a concern, just the unpredictable ovulation is whats frustrating.

The lower dose of clomid worked better, but still didn't get me to ovulate as they'd like. According to them, my estroidial level just wasn't enough.

Those of you with PCOS....I was confused a bit because I was told several years back that I have too much estrogen and not enough progesterone. She said according to all the labs that I had every other day for two weeks.....my progesterone level has been normal and that my estroidial is lacking to "get there" have a pregnancy. REALLY odd :shrug:

The next step is Provera Starting on the 21st of Sept which is Dougs vacay.(I have a 10 day supply so I'm planning October cycle) On CD 3 I will then start enjectibles once a day. A cocktail of Menopur and Bravelle...I guess a step up from Gonal F injections. These will be once a day cocktail shots until CD 5 which is when they said they'll start monitoring me via pelvic sonogram. The good thing about this is she said if they see my estroidial numbers in my lab come back low, they can raise the shots accordingly. In other words, I could have a double dose in one day :wacko: :faint;

From there when they see the follies are mature, I'll have a trigger shot to release the follies and an IUI assuming my follies are mature. If they're not, we try again next cycle and work with a higher doseage.


While we were learning how to mix the potion :lol: The nurse surprised me by asking me how I am doing. She noted that Jackson Jeffrey's anniversary of his birth/death are coming up and she wanted to let us know she was thinking about us and to allow myself to grieve that loss when I need to. I shared with her that we hope to have our stone in soon by his birthday and that it will be a HUGE closure for me. I also shared that it hurts when my cousin shares each day how much she loves and adores her new baby twins who were born after Jackson. I'm happy for her, but it stings everyday I have to see her words knowing that my hopes and dreams are waiting for me in heaven and I can't enjoy them here with Jackson on earth. She mentioned it's a normal reaction and to just take time to grieve it and get back on with life.....not in those exact words...but she was kind and sympathetic.

Knowing she wasn't around when Jackson passed away (This OB is new) I just was very impressed that she took the time to get to know me enough to know his first year anniversary. It gives me confidence that I have the right medical staff right now who will LISTEN and take care of me when I am pregnant. They also have worked with us to help us get pregnant again and will find joy with US. Unlike the cattle farm we went to for high risk last time. I'll have to go to them once I'm pregnant but our new OB will be there every step of the way INVOLVED and I'll just be going to the High risk for the Dr.'s to look and make sure the diabetes is okay NOT For them to take care of me full time. :whew: 

So that's it in a nutshell. I figure I should get AF the second week in October or so and start monitoring the third week. 

I'll keep everyone posted. I'm told the more potent the drug the higher the risk of carrying multiples. I'm praying for twins or triplets to carry safely to term! :rofl: We have names picked out!


----------



## MissMuffet08

MrsJ  I am so excited for you! Your little one will be here shortly! YAY

Twinkle  I dont know how you are not testing. I would be going crazy, but I do understand the reluctance.

Mommy  It is good to hear from you and it sounds as though your new medical staff is wonderful! What a great nurse. I am sure it was so a comforting to you to have someone who actually took the time to find out your history and spoke to you about it in a compassionate way! Fingers crossed that you get triplets!


----------



## twinkle1975

I think maybe my craziness is the reason I'm not testing - the crazies are something I only share with you lot! I've got loads of meetings with my job this month as it's the start of the church year and I need to appear sane and not cry! Last time I had a meeting with my management group I burst into tears as AF had arrived earlier in the day but they all thought I was struggling to cope with my job - can't deal with the concerned faces all over agin!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Well I will keep hoping that AF stays away and when you are ready to test that you get a BFP!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Good luck, Twinkle, and Mommy's Angel, that nurse sounds wonderful. :cloud9:

And hello to everyone else! :hi:

I've been lurking for the last week or so. :coffee: My parents were in town visiting for the last 10 days, so I didn't have much time to putter around online like I normally do. We had to :sex: during their visit (I'm at 7dpo now). And as if that weren't bad enough, we suffered a break in our sewer main on the Sunday of Labor Day weekend, so we couldn't use ANY of our indoor plumbing for FIVE DAYS until it got fixed!!! Thousands of dollars later, I have a much greater appreciation for indoor plumbing now! With all the stress of all that going on during ovulation, I have to think it would take a miracle for us to get a BFP this month... it certainly has given me loads of freedom from obsessing during this TWW!

Anyone heard from Carole? She should be back in the UK now meeting the new FS, right?


----------



## heart tree

MA, sounds like a good new plan. I'm so glad you found empathic capable professionals to work with. It sounds like they are determined to help you get your baby. I can't wait to hear how it all goes. What did they test to determine you weren't perimenopausal? I'm a late ovulator too and I hate it. From my understanding my FSH and follicle count is good. Is that all I need to make sure I'm not perimenopausal? The women on my mother's side all went through menopause in their late 30's, early 40's so it is a concern for me. What was your estroidial level? 

Twinkle, the suspense is killing me! You are a stronger person than me! 

Happy Auntie, sounds like quite the experience! You'll have to give me pointers on how you managed to BD with family in the house. I got my peak on my CBFM today and a positive OPK. I'll ovulate tomorrow most likely. Given that info, I'll be ovulating again when my family is visiting. Our house is super small. I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to get my husband in the mood with my mother in the next room! Any advice is much appreciated. I hope you caught your egg, but it will be nice to have a mellow TWW.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey again all, I think I'm compensating for not testing by obsessively checking this thread! Happy Auntie well done you for BDing in the face of adversity! Mommy's - that sounds like great news - having someone compassionate will make the whole process a bit less trying. Heart tree - maybe try to sell your DH on the appeal of sneaking around like teenagers? Also - I'm not stronger than you - I'm a big cowardy custard who can't cope with a BFN!
Not heard from Carole - hope she's ok
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Yeah, DH was definitely into the whole let's-do-this-without-getting-caught vibe! :rofl: Honestly he was more in the mood for it than I was.... (Maybe that's because it was my parents visiting... I think the thought of getting "caught" by his parents would be a whole different ball game!!) We just shut the door, closed the windows, and went for it - staying quiet is a challenge for me - it wasn't easy! :rofl:


----------



## animalcracker

HappyAuntie said:


> Yeah, DH was definitely into the whole let's-do-this-without-getting-caught vibe! :rofl: Honestly he was more in the mood for it than I was.... (Maybe that's because it was my parents visiting... I think the thought of getting "caught" by his parents would be a whole different ball game!!) We just shut the door, closed the windows, and went for it - staying quiet is a challenge for me - it wasn't easy! :rofl:

I had to laugh at this post! Your hubby is like mine. He is ready to rumble whenever we have visitors or we go to visit someone! LOL!

I hope everyone is doing well. I feel a little better today, woke up with a crazy headache and I have been sleeping a lot lately, but I do feel a bit better.

I am so anxious for my period to get here. I have a while to wait I think, but I can't wait to try again.

:hugs: for everyone today.


----------



## HappyAuntie

animalcracker said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I feel a little better today, woke up with a crazy headache and I have been sleeping a lot lately, but I do feel a bit better.
> 
> I am so anxious for my period to get here. I have a while to wait I think, but I can't wait to try again.

I'm glad you're feeling better, AC. Just fyi, my period arrived about 5 weeks after my D&C. (It took longer after my natural mc.) And check with your dr about how long to wait - seems every dr has a different opinion on the matter, but both of mine have said to wait until after the 1st full period. But it really comes down to how soon you and your DH feel ready to try again. It takes a lot of courage, and you have to give yourself time to heal emotionally (and that takes a lot longer than your physical healing).

:hugs:


----------



## malibelle

Hi, I am kind of new on here, I frequented the Loss thread a few months back. We have been TTC since may,( we lost our son at 34 weeks in Feb). I am 36 and my DH is 39. 

I am happy to say that last week we were in Disney World and I took a test and it was :bfp:! Now all the worry begins but we are so happy it finally happened again. We have only told our close family and friends as I have a Dr. apt next week. Looks like we are due the end of May.


----------



## animalcracker

HappyAuntie said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I feel a little better today, woke up with a crazy headache and I have been sleeping a lot lately, but I do feel a bit better.
> 
> I am so anxious for my period to get here. I have a while to wait I think, but I can't wait to try again.
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better, AC. Just fyi, my period arrived about 5 weeks after my D&C. (It took longer after my natural mc.) And check with your dr about how long to wait - seems every dr has a different opinion on the matter, but both of mine have said to wait until after the 1st full period. But it really comes down to how soon you and your DH feel ready to try again. It takes a lot of courage, and you have to give yourself time to heal emotionally (and that takes a lot longer than your physical healing).
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks auntie. My doc said we could try straight away, but I want to get my period first, so I'm waiting for that. I have an appointment with her next Tuesday. I am anxious to hear about the fibroids and where they are/how many I have etc. I just tried calling my Dr's office to see if she got the report yet, but the office is closed which is odd. I'll try calling again later I guess.


----------



## animalcracker

malibelle said:


> Hi, I am kind of new on here, I frequented the Loss thread a few months back. We have been TTC since may,( we lost our son at 34 weeks in Feb). I am 36 and my DH is 39.
> 
> I am happy to say that last week we were in Disney World and I took a test and it was :bfp:! Now all the worry begins but we are so happy it finally happened again. We have only told our close family and friends as I have a Dr. apt next week. Looks like we are due the end of May.

Hello Malibelle. Many congrats on your BFP. That is wonderful. My heart goes out to you on your loss. I can't imagine how incredibly difficult that must have been for you. I had a MMC last week at 8 weeks (although the baby measured just 6 weeks + 3 days). I just had my D&C last Friday and am still healing.

Welcome to the forum and I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months! I am sure you are scared, as no doubt I will be when we are fortunate enough to get our BFP again, but please try not to worry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

malibelle said:


> Hi, I am kind of new on here, I frequented the Loss thread a few months back. We have been TTC since may,( we lost our son at 34 weeks in Feb). I am 36 and my DH is 39.
> 
> I am happy to say that last week we were in Disney World and I took a test and it was :bfp:! Now all the worry begins but we are so happy it finally happened again. We have only told our close family and friends as I have a Dr. apt next week. Looks like we are due the end of May.

Welcome, Malibelle, and congratulations on your BFP! Feel free to share your worries with us - we can take it, and all our burdens are easier to bear when the weight is shared. :hugs: I just looked through Nathan's baby book, and it's absolutely beautiful. I love the nursery theme you chose for him as well. I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you won't feel safe until you're holding your new little baby in May, but we are here to pray for you all until then. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We had our consult this morning. It was as expected. I'm a late ovulator. Between cd 20 or later depending on the cycle. The good news is that I'm not perimenopausal :happydance: so that's not a concern, just the unpredictable ovulation is whats frustrating.
> 
> The lower dose of clomid worked better, but still didn't get me to ovulate as they'd like. According to them, my estroidial level just wasn't enough.
> 
> Those of you with PCOS....I was confused a bit because I was told several years back that I have too much estrogen and not enough progesterone. She said according to all the labs that I had every other day for two weeks.....my progesterone level has been normal and that my estroidial is lacking to "get there" have a pregnancy. REALLY odd :shrug:
> 
> The next step is Provera Starting on the 21st of Sept which is Dougs vacay.(I have a 10 day supply so I'm planning October cycle) On CD 3 I will then start enjectibles once a day. A cocktail of Menopur and Bravelle...I guess a step up from Gonal F injections. These will be once a day cocktail shots until CD 5 which is when they said they'll start monitoring me via pelvic sonogram. The good thing about this is she said if they see my estroidial numbers in my lab come back low, they can raise the shots accordingly. In other words, I could have a double dose in one day :wacko: :faint;
> 
> From there when they see the follies are mature, I'll have a trigger shot to release the follies and an IUI assuming my follies are mature. If they're not, we try again next cycle and work with a higher doseage.
> 
> 
> While we were learning how to mix the potion :lol: The nurse surprised me by asking me how I am doing. She noted that Jackson Jeffrey's anniversary of his birth/death are coming up and she wanted to let us know she was thinking about us and to allow myself to grieve that loss when I need to. I shared with her that we hope to have our stone in soon by his birthday and that it will be a HUGE closure for me. I also shared that it hurts when my cousin shares each day how much she loves and adores her new baby twins who were born after Jackson. I'm happy for her, but it stings everyday I have to see her words knowing that my hopes and dreams are waiting for me in heaven and I can't enjoy them here with Jackson on earth. She mentioned it's a normal reaction and to just take time to grieve it and get back on with life.....not in those exact words...but she was kind and sympathetic.
> 
> Knowing she wasn't around when Jackson passed away (This OB is new) I just was very impressed that she took the time to get to know me enough to know his first year anniversary. It gives me confidence that I have the right medical staff right now who will LISTEN and take care of me when I am pregnant. They also have worked with us to help us get pregnant again and will find joy with US. Unlike the cattle farm we went to for high risk last time. I'll have to go to them once I'm pregnant but our new OB will be there every step of the way INVOLVED and I'll just be going to the High risk for the Dr.'s to look and make sure the diabetes is okay NOT For them to take care of me full time. :whew:
> 
> So that's it in a nutshell. I figure I should get AF the second week in October or so and start monitoring the third week.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted. I'm told the more potent the drug the higher the risk of carrying multiples. I'm praying for twins or triplets to carry safely to term! :rofl: We have names picked out!

Praying for you with all my heart!! What a wonderful OB you have!!:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Maibelle, so happy for your BFP!!!! It's always a good mood lifter knowing women our age actually having babies! (unlike what's portrayed in the media) I'm sure you will be nervous, but like someone else said we are here for you if you need to rant or worry. 

Twinkle, I agree with everyone else, I would have peed on 10 sticks by now!!! However I also know the huge let down of a negative test. Listen to your inner voice, you'll know when. In the mean time we're all on pins and needles!!

So had the laproscopy yesterday and laying in bed all day. It was a little more invasive than I thought and one of my scars seems to be a little unhappy, but the news was good.

According to the doc I had some endomitriosis that they took care of. Also she did the HSG and said my tubes were clear and my ovaries looked good. So that's the good news. I felt like I was back at square one, but she said that the endomitriosis could have caused a negative environment for a fetus. So hoping that's the trick. If it's not, we'll try IUI at the beginning of new year. 

I am still a little bumbed:hissy: we don't know exactly what's going on with everything, I'm normal, ovulating every month, DH is good too. SO hoping that clearing everything will yield a BFP sometime soon. I hate missing a month of trying, but my doc says that we have to wait two weeks before having sex this month due to the procedure. That means missing this cycle of ovulation. I may try and talk her into waiting only one week so we can try a week from yesterday. Hopefully I'll be healed. 

On the flip side while they were in "there" they noticed that my gallbladder isn't attached where it should be and could cause me problems in the future. WTF!!! :shrug: One issue at a time. I think they want to go back in and fix it!! No way, not only will my insurance not cover it if it's preventative, I don't want to go through all the surgery stuff again so soon. :growlmad:

So that's that. Hope everyone is well. 
Mommy A - sounds like a good game plan and I'm so happy you've found a good medical staff to work with. I think it's so important. Like you I would love to have multiples too, but for now just one happy healthy baby would be much appreciated! 
Heartree - I think your MRI is tomorrow. I wish you the best of luck!!! Hopefully you'll leave with some answers. 
Mrs J - can't wait . . . enough already have that baby!!:yellow:


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> I think maybe my craziness is the reason I'm not testing - the crazies are something I only share with you lot! I've got loads of meetings with my job this month as it's the start of the church year and I need to appear sane and not cry! Last time I had a meeting with my management group I burst into tears as AF had arrived earlier in the day but they all thought I was struggling to cope with my job - can't deal with the concerned faces all over agin!

Hope she flies right on by!:dust:


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> Yeah, DH was definitely into the whole let's-do-this-without-getting-caught vibe! :rofl: Honestly he was more in the mood for it than I was.... (Maybe that's because it was my parents visiting... I think the thought of getting "caught" by his parents would be a whole different ball game!!) We just shut the door, closed the windows, and went for it - staying quiet is a challenge for me - it wasn't easy! :rofl:

I hear you. My mum is with us for two weeks and my positive on my OPK came the day she arrived so it was a little difficult to BD with her around. Her bedroom is right below ours so I was scared the bed would make noises as the walls and floors here are paper thin!!


----------



## Vivienne

animalcracker said:


> malibelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am kind of new on here, I frequented the Loss thread a few months back. We have been TTC since may,( we lost our son at 34 weeks in Feb). I am 36 and my DH is 39.
> 
> I am happy to say that last week we were in Disney World and I took a test and it was :bfp:! Now all the worry begins but we are so happy it finally happened again. We have only told our close family and friends as I have a Dr. apt next week. Looks like we are due the end of May.
> 
> Hello Malibelle. Many congrats on your BFP. That is wonderful. My heart goes out to you on your loss. I can't imagine how incredibly difficult that must have been for you. I had a MMC last week at 8 weeks (although the baby measured just 6 weeks + 3 days). I just had my D&C last Friday and am still healing.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months! I am sure you are scared, as no doubt I will be when we are fortunate enough to get our BFP again, but please try not to worry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance:Awesome news!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

MrsJ how are you?? I hope silence means you are on the road to holding a baby!!


----------



## pablo797

I forgot . . . heartree, what is the name of the ovulation kit you use again?? Have started taking a b complex vitamin and it turned my pee green!! 

Also I find that a good BJ will get any guy in the mood, even if there is someone in the other room. Or my DH is a lingerie whore. Loves it!! So that's another option. Good luck:sex::sex:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Malibelle and welcome! Congratulations on BFP. :happydance:That is fantastic news. I am truly sorry about your loss, but am so happy to hear about your BFP. I too went through a mmc in March and understand your nervousness, but stay positive and you and your little bean will be in my prayers for a healthy, happy, and uneventful pregnancy! 

Happy Auntie  Welcome back! You never knowit is the times when people are busy and not even thinking about it that they get a BFP. 

Heart Tree  We are constantly having family over as my DHs family lives nearby and his nephews, son, or niece may stay at our house (sometime all at once). Do I do (sorry for the TMI) what wait until about after midnight, lay across the bed horizontally and put a pillow over your face to avoid being loud! :laugh2: :rofl:

Animal Cracker  I am glad that you are beginning to heal (emotionally and physically) You and I have similar experiences and if you ever want to talk please shoot me a message. Good news that your Dr. said you can try again right away. Mine told me to wait at least 1 cycle (I think it has to do with your uterine lining needing to get stronger or something and your body needs at least one cycle to do thatbut double check with your Dr.). Good new is that most women tend to get their period again within 4 to 5 weeks after the D&C. I think I got mine the week after I went to see my OB/GYN for my post procedure check-up.:hugs:

Twinkle  My hat goes off to you and your will power. I totally would have broke down and tested a week ago! How much longer are you going to wait? The suspense is killing me LOL. :headspin: (that icon just looked funny)

Pablo  I am glad that your dr appointment went and that they took care of the endometriosis. My sister in law had endometriosis and they had to remove one of her tubes, but she was able to carry a baby and gave birth to twins! Finger crossed that you can try this month. 

Vivienne  Dont want to leave you out! Hope you are doing well!

Hey does anyone know if MrsJ is having her baby? I thought she posted that she had an appointment with her MW today. 

I hope everyone has a blessed and happy day!:flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

pablo797 said:


> Also I find that a good BJ will get any guy in the mood, even if there is someone in the other room. Or my DH is a lingerie whore. Loves it!!

HA HA HA HA! Pablo, I swear our husbands are related! :winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

missmuffett - why are you feeling blah?? hope everything is ok!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Lingerie works for mine, too! I like to save it for just every now and then, though, so he doesn't get too used to it... if he did, the magic might wear off! 

And yep, we laid on the bed sideways! Works like a charm. Darn squeaky bed frame.... :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oops - the Blah was from last week. I forgot to change it. I am now breezy


----------



## animalcracker

Hey guys

I just heard from my Dr. about my fibroids. She says that the scan showed two of them (albeit, there could be more). The largest measures 6.5cm and the smallest, 3.2cm. 

She again stated that the fibroids had absolutely nothing to do with my miscarriage and that 1 out of 3 have them but most (like me) have no idea they are there. She made it sound like such a common thing, she made me feel so much better.

She did state that she would be monitoring me more closely the next time I get that BFP and that with pregnancy, fibroids grow so I need to be monitored for that as well. Also, because they are located in the lower uterine segment I am much more likely to have a c section than to deliver naturally. I don't know how I feel about that to be honest, but I so desperately want to be a mother, so if it has to be the c-section route, so be it.

The last thing she told me is that they are testing the tissue following the D&C and will have results in approximately 6 weeks or so. She mentioned most miscarriages occur because of a chromosomal abnormality, but she will let me know either way.

I feel better today ladies. I have not cried today which is a first since last Tuesday. I've had a headache all day but I am looking forward to the future and trying again.

Heart Tree, I think you have a scan tomorrow if I am not mistaken. You are in my thoughts. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. xoxox :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hello ladies

I'm sorry for my silence, I've been having a rather traumatic day. To cut a very long story short, my baby has turned back to breech :cry: I'm devastated to be honest and after crying for three hours when I got back from hospital I've finally come to terms with the situation and accepted that I'm not going to have the natural active birth that I wanted. However, the most important thing is the safety of my baby and I'm not prepared to take any risks with that at all. I wanted you all to be the first to know that I will be a Mummy on Thursday as I am having a C-Section. I will try my best to get some sort of update on my journal during the day but I can't promise. I don't know what time the operation will be, I have to go in at 8am but Emergencies get priority. I am very scared and excited at the same time. Please keep everything crossed that things go well. 

I have read your posts today but my head hasn't retained everything, I think there is too much going on in my brain. Sending you all lots of love and :dust:

x


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. I really want to respond to everything, but am at work and can't. I'll respond when I get home. Know I'm thinking about you all and have been following you all when I can sneak a peak! xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Mrs J - Read this aloud - Right Baby J - sort yourself out and stop worrying your mother!! If that doesn't work then I'm keeping everything (including my eyes) crossed for you - can't wait to hear from you after Thursday!!:headspin:
Animal Cracker - glad today has been been a better day - hope the headache wear off soon:hugs2:
Miss Muffet - glad you are breezy - much better than blah! :plane:
Pablo - green pee - nice! :thumbup:
Hugs to Happy Auntie, Vivienne and Mommy's Angel :hugs:
Malibelle - excellent news :happydance:
Hello to all of you who are lurking but haven't posted recently! :winkwink:

Talked to my Mum earlier - she thinks its just the antibiotics too but then I think she's trying to be sensitive around me and also I think she's kind of resigned herself to no Grandchildren - I'm old and my brother's gay!


----------



## twinkle1975

:rofl: Heart Tree - that made me laugh! I have visions of you doing a Meerkat impression each time you check on us!! (hope that makes sense)


----------



## heart tree

AC, I love that you used the term &#8220;ready to rumble.&#8221; Hilarious! I&#8217;ll see if DH likes the idea of being naughty when my family is in town. Thanks for the advice ladies! Also, AC, I had bad headaches for a few weeks after my first loss. I read that it isn&#8217;t uncommon due to hormones. They eventually went away. I&#8217;m glad you feel better about the fibroids. I&#8217;m sure there are lots of women on this site who have them. You might want to start a new post about them and see who has had success stories. Glad you are physically and emotionally healing. 

Welcome Malibelle. I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy Nathan. I looked at your photo book of him and am deeply touched and humbled. I must admit, I am shedding tears right now. Congrats on your new pregnancy. I hope you find the support you are looking for here. We are here for each other. You can be yourself with us. :hugs:

Pablo, glad you are done with your procedure. Endometriosis could have definitely been the culprit. Padma from Top Chef had endo and once she had it removed, got pregnant right away&#8230;and she&#8217;s 40!!! I&#8217;m not sure what to say about the gallbladder. If it doesn&#8217;t affect fertility, I would deal with it later down the road personally. Oh, as for the OPK, I have used the Clear Blue digitals with the smiley face. They are expensive, but you don&#8217;t have to try to interpret any lines. I&#8217;ve just switched to the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. It is very expensive but so far it is worth it. PM me if you want more info. Yes, the B vitamins give you fluorescent pee! My DH love lingerie too. I need to go buy some more. And a BJ is always good :rofl: I just get paranoid about saliva as it can kill sperm! I&#8217;m such a ttc freak!!!

MrsJ, what a surprising turn of events. That little baby of yours is going to be a feisty teenager, I can already tell! I hope Thursday goes smoothly. September 16, 2010 is a fine day to be born. Good luck. I can&#8217;t wait to see pictures of your new addition. 

Oh god Twinkle, you are so funny! You are not old! You will give your mom grandchildren!!! I hope it is your month. Do you have a date that you might decide to test? You are killing us all! My brother is gay too!!!

AFM, my MRI is in 11 hours. Thanks for all of your well wishes. I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;ll get the results immediately, but I&#8217;ll let you know as soon as I know.

Whew, that was a lot to catch up on. xoxo


----------



## MrsJ08

Best of luck with your MRI Heart Tree x :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just wanted to say hi, and good luck heart tree :flower:

Also Mrs J08, hope everything goes well Thursday, can't wait to see pics! :happydance:

Animal cracker glad you are healing! :hugs:
:hi: everyone else 

I am not feeling very chatty right now, just trying to keep sane and calm, I am always lurking though :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> MA, sounds like a good new plan. I'm so glad you found empathic capable professionals to work with. It sounds like they are determined to help you get your baby. I can't wait to hear how it all goes. What did they test to determine you weren't perimenopausal? I'm a late ovulator too and I hate it. From my understanding my FSH and follicle count is good. Is that all I need to make sure I'm not perimenopausal? The women on my mother's side all went through menopause in their late 30's, early 40's so it is a concern for me. What was your estroidial level?

Basically, Every other day during my cycle I had to have a blood test and would go in for a pelvic sonogram to check my follies and make sure they ligned up with what the labs were. What I was told is that if I was perimenopausal the FSH and estroidial levels would have been MUCH much higher than they were. 

I only heard her mention the estroidial levels...my husband heard her mention something about FSH levels. So it's a good thing we both go in.

So basically how they found out I wasn't perimenopausal is by monitoring both the labs every other day AND watching my pelvic sonogram.....it's enabled them to track everything and is how they found out I ovulated late. What also helped to know I was ovulating later is knowing I have PCOS which in many cases also causes late ovulation.:wacko: As far as I know, there are no other tests to find out about perimenopause but I haven't honestly delved too much into it. All the women in my family tend to be on the fertile mertile side with exception to my paternal aunt and I who both have PCOS. :lol:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

malibelle said:


> Hi, I am kind of new on here, I frequented the Loss thread a few months back. We have been TTC since may,( we lost our son at 34 weeks in Feb). I am 36 and my DH is 39.
> 
> I am happy to say that last week we were in Disney World and I took a test and it was :bfp:! Now all the worry begins but we are so happy it finally happened again. We have only told our close family and friends as I have a Dr. apt next week. Looks like we are due the end of May.

Welcome Malibelle!

I'm basking in the joy of your news.:happydance:

We have similar circumstances. We lost our first little boy Last October at 22 weeks gestation. We had him for 25 minutes and He went home with Jesus. My heart aches so much for our little guy. He was so brave and taught us so much in his 25 minutes of life. Now we are trying again. While missing our little guy, we are hoping to add to the family here on earth and looking forward to a happy, healthy full term pregnancy. 

You have put a big smile on my face and give me hope. I pray for a happy healthy pregnancy with a healthy little one to hold in your arms in 9 months. I'm SO looking forward to hearing your blessed stories! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning everyone. :hugs:hugs to Heart Tree - I know your scan is today. Sending good thoughts your way, my friend!

No headache today which is a relief! Heart Tree - I guess that does make sense about the headaches and hormones after a MC. I feel a bit more normal today and up to working out, which I will do later.

Mrs J - I am sorry the baby is not behaving! Get used to that! LOL! In all seriousness, much love and best wishes for Thursday. I hope all goes well and I am excited to hear about the delivery and see pictures of your little one!

I hope everyone has a great day today. xoxo


----------



## skye2010

Hi Lovely Ladies,
I've been away and missed out quite a bit. 
I am really sorry for your loss Animalcracker, it is good to read that you are on the mend and feeling better. Lot's and lot's of huggs
I am also excited about your baby Mrs J. Hope he would decide to be a little less adventurous and go back to the right position. Awaiting picts sooon Yaaaay!!! :)
Carole seems to be missing for a while. She might be off on the Ramadan break.
And what's happening with you Twinkle? Did you test yet? 
I went to visit mum during Ramadan. It was a short but productive trip. Attended my best friend's sister wedding and managed to see some friends and family ;)
Mum's health and morale is not at its best so I am planning another visit soon ;(
The most exciting is that I saw a gynaecologist who referred me to an IVF clinic. Finally with a spontaneous decision I agreed to go ahead with it. The doc who is going to treat me has a very good reputation, a good team and great success rates. I felt I trusted her. She was positive about my egg reserves and all the tests we've been doing. So that's a good sign. 
The idea that someone picking my baby randomly and delivering it to me in an injection is not very apealing to me I must admit. It's not great that DH and I can't reproduce on our own. Feel a bit like a zoo animal sometimes. Perhaps a pair of sloths or pandas :( Lol!!! But I just felt like I had to do something. 
+ You never know, I might and end up with twins :))) 2 bbs is instead of one would be even better :))) No?
Had a hysterectopy which was alll fine. NO bedding for next 7 days which means I miss out trying this cycle. And the next month I will be on the pill to regulate my cycle. Than the treatment is planned for November. I was hoping I would have a chance to try before the IVF one last chance so a bit disappointed with that.
I feel very happy when i think about the possibility of having a BFP in December. Wonder if I look like an eager sloth too :)
Wishing everyone a great day xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Thanks for all your well wishes. I'm back from my MRI. An easy procedure. Now just waiting for my doctor to call with the results. I have no idea how long that will take. I'm very nervous to get that call.

Skye, welcome back. Sounds like you have a solid plan in place. That's fantastic! Can't wait to hear about your December BFP!!!

Hope everyone else is well. xoxo


----------



## skye2010

Hey Hearty ;)
Is this scan done to find out about the shape of your womb? Do you think you will have the results in a few days? Good luck girl :) fingers crossed for u.


----------



## heart tree

Yes skye, it is to look at the shape. I'm hoping my doctor will call me back today. He knows how anxious I am about this. I'm glued to my cell phone right now!


----------



## pablo797

heartree,so glad can went well and hope you have some news soon! 

skye, I too wantd to try this month, but may not happen. I know it's frustrating to have to skip a good cycle, but sounds like it will be worth it! I am glad you have a game plan, it always makes me feel like I'm in control. 

I am back at work and feeling a little sore but not too bad. The good news surrounding the endomitriosis (sp) gives me hope that a BFP is around the corner. Going to go sit down a little nauseaus. Xoxo to everyone,, Mrs. J can't wait!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Heart tree, Glad to hear it went well today. I'm hoping you get results that will set your mind at rest and if there is something, it's fully repairable. I'm on pins and needles with you as I know how much this all means to you. :hugs:

Missing Carole too.

Pablo, the two proceedures you had done I've heard can give you a higher chance of conception. Cleaning the tubes and scraping the lining. I'm praying your fertile mertile and that you get that :bfp: on your next cycle ttc. 

Twinkle...have you tested yet? Goodness your patient. I had gone through 4 this past month and all came out :bfn: but I didn't get AF.

On a surprise note, I think AF is coming. I've been out of sorts and moody today. Saw lining that shed so I'm thinking she's coming soon. SURPRISE! Since I hadn't planned on starting the Provera (which starts af) on Sept. 21st. Looks as though we may be doing injections of hormones next week...ON DOUG's VACATION! :rofl: 

Nothing in my life ever plays out as expected. I'm SUCH an anal planner. I should just stop planning altogether...or do the total opposite. :lol:


----------



## heart tree

Oh MA, why does timing always work like that??? I swear it is the same for me too! Maybe AF will stay away a little longer until Doug comes back. 

No news from my doctor today. GRRRR... I will have to be glued to my phone all day tomorrow too. He'll probably end up calling during the 2 hours that I'm meeting with a client and can't answer my phone!


----------



## skye2010

Hi Pablo :)
Didn't quite understand about your treatment, sorry. What is enomitriosis and why did your doc required it done?
Hearty maybe doc would call you after your meeting so the meeting would be a good 2 hour break from worrying. Good luck, good luck, good luck....


----------



## twinkle1975

Woke up at 8am English time and 1st thing I thought was - Mrs J will just be arriving at hospital now! 
HT will keep fx for you today
MA - no I still haven't tested. I came out in spots again yesterday so am expecting AF anytime soon. I'm sorry I'm keeping everyone in suspense but I really feel seeing a BFN would send me back into deepest despair and I can't cope with it atm. Let's just assume I'm not and carry on! 
Xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Ok, Twinkle, if you want us to stop mentioning testing, we can do that. Please let us know if/when AF arrives or if/when you end up testing. We're all routing for you!

MrsJ. you probably won't read this as you are enjoying your new baby right now, but I hope it all went well!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry folks - didn't mean to go off on one this morning. Had a really long day yesterday and am sleep deprived dur to toothache. I went to a meeting this afternoon and one of the women announced she's 16 weeks pregnant. I made all the right noises but the we ended up spending the whole of the rest of the meeting talking about pregnancy and babies. I didn't feel I knew them well enough to talk about TTC issues so I just had to smile and join in. I cried all the way home so am obviously not handling all this as well as I thought I was


----------



## animalcracker

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry folks - didn't mean to go off on one this morning. Had a really long day yesterday and am sleep deprived dur to toothache. I went to a meeting this afternoon and one of the women announced she's 16 weeks pregnant. I made all the right noises but the we ended up spending the whole of the rest of the meeting talking about pregnancy and babies. I didn't feel I knew them well enough to talk about TTC issues so I just had to smile and join in. I cried all the way home so am obviously not handling all this as well as I thought I was

I completely understand how you feel Twinkle. I am so sorry you were put in that position. Lately, all I dream about is pregnancy and babies. It's torture.

It is so unfair we are all going through this. I hope we all get our BFP's soon. I have been thinking about Mrs J. Today is her day. I can't wait to see pics of the baby and hear about the birth! I love hearing birth stories.

I'm still hanging in there. Yesterday was a sad day and I am still bleeding which I find frustrating. I want it to end already. Tomorrow will be one week since the D&C. I guess still bleeding is normal or should I call my doctor?


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey again, decided as I was already crying I might as well test - Clearblue confirms it - Not Pregnant


----------



## animalcracker

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey again, decided as I was already crying I might as well test - Clearblue confirms it - Not Pregnant

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am crying alongside with you Twinkle (one of those days). It's so hard isn't it? Being a mother is all I can think about and I am sure it is the same for you. We can't give up and we'll get there one day, so please try to keep your chin up. Much love to you xoxox


----------



## heart tree

Twinkle I'm so sorry babe. And, by the way, you didn't go off on us. I could tell you were just sensitive to the whole thing and wanted to put it out of your mind. You are well within your right to request that of us! What a horrible situation to be in during that meeting! I think we've all been there in one respect or another. It's such torture. 

Animalcracker, yes, the bleeding is normal. If you are bleeding heavily, soaking through a pad in an hour, then you should call your doctor. If it is a light to medium flow, it is normal. I bled/spotted for 2 weeks after my first one. It does eventually stop, I promise. 

Hugs to you both today. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinkle I am so sorry :hugs:

I have updated my journal X


----------



## pablo797

ok I hope third time is a charm because I just erased my last two posts right at the end. So this one will really cut to the chase.

mrsJ, woohooo!! Happy birthday.

twinkle I am so sorry you are so sad today. I hope things get better.

skye, I had a laproscopy. They can be done for diagonostic reasons and or fertility. Mine was to see what was causing me pain on left side, but they also did some exploring to see if they could find out why after 15 months of ttc with me ovulating just fine and DH swimmers just fine, why we are not BFP. And not just BFP but no mmc or anything, nothing happening. So they did find some scar tissue called endomitriosis that can make for a bad environment for the embrio. So they cleaned it up, checked to see if my tubes were clear and they are, and now hopefully we'll get BFP soon. If not we are truly infertile with no reason why. We will go IUI in january as a last resort. I feel like it was worth it but itls not to be done lightly. It was more invasive than I thought and i'm still swollen and in some pain. But at least I have some answers. Just hope it brings about the desired outcome. 

speaking of, has anyone gotten good quality CM days before you ovulate? I thought they were souposed to coincide. Hoping to :sex: this weekend if i'm cleared. Try out that new uterus!!!

have a great day everyone! P.s. Forgive spelling,i'm hopeless without spell check and typing from phone.


----------



## heart tree

Congrats MrsJ!!! Scarlett is a beautiful name! 

Pablo, egg white cm is supposed to coincide with ovulation, but sometimes women get it at other points in their cycle. Usually it starts out dry at the beginning of your cycle, changes to sticky, then lotion like, then wet and watery, then stretchy and clear like egg whites. After ovulation, it can dry up or get sticky again. Are you having some cm that indicates ovulation? I hope you heal soon!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hurrah Mrs J - that's the best news I've had all day!! Congratulations and welcome to Scarlett! 
Thanks for being understanding Heart tree. I was going to ask if you'd heard from the doctor today - but have just realised that your today has only just started!!
Thanks everyone else - hopefully tomorrow will be a better day xx


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Twinkle I'm so sorry babe. And, by the way, you didn't go off on us. I could tell you were just sensitive to the whole thing and wanted to put it out of your mind. You are well within your right to request that of us! What a horrible situation to be in during that meeting! I think we've all been there in one respect or another. It's such torture.
> 
> Animalcracker, yes, the bleeding is normal. If you are bleeding heavily, soaking through a pad in an hour, then you should call your doctor. If it is a light to medium flow, it is normal. I bled/spotted for 2 weeks after my first one. It does eventually stop, I promise.
> 
> Hugs to you both today. :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Heart Tree, I was beginning to feel something wasn't right. I am glad to hear it's normal. It's a light / medium flow - nothing crazy, so that's good.

Nothing yet about your scan eh? I keep popping in hoping for news - I am sure you are anxious too. Come on doc!


----------



## animalcracker

MrsJ08 said:


> Twinkle I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> I have updated my journal X

Happy birthday Scarlett! I love her name - it's beautiful. I am so happy for you Mrs. J! xoxox :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. No news yet. I emailed him this morning first thing when I woke up. I said that I'm sure he could appreciate how curious and anxious I was for the results and am looking forward to a call from him. I even gave him my cell number even though I knew he already had it. I want him to get the picture that this wait is killing me! I will post as soon as I know, promise.


----------



## Lucy1973

Congratulations Mrs J :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Skier75

Hello ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. :flower: I'm 35 and my husband is 28 and we're trying for our first. I had an ectopic in June that was originally diagnosed as a m/c, and I just had my first AF since all this began in May! We're so excited to be trying again and are trying to remain positive. I look forward to getting to know you all and wish you all the baby dust possible! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Bad news for me :cry:

Doctor just called and said I have adenomyosis. Similar to endometriosis. It is a ball of tissue that is in my uterine wall that is causing the abnormal shape. I could try surgery, but he said there are no clear definitions of the ball and so they could keep cutting and never find the beginning or end. They might cut so much that it compromises my uterine cavity, bearing me infertile. They also might cut too much and I'd have to have a hysterectomy. Even if they did get it out, they aren't sure that it would increase my chances of carrying a baby to term. In the future, my periods might get more heavy and painful. The only way to truly treat it is a hysterectomy. :cry:

He told me that I seem to have it where embryos tend to implant which is probably why I keep having mcs. He said it is possible for an embryo to implant in a different spot and I could carry a baby to term. Apparently a lot of women do. He said that if it were a patient who hadn't had my history, he wouldn't even offer surgery. But since I've had 3 mcs, he's offering it, without a promise of very good results. 

He said the only real way around this is to use my eggs and Tim's sperm and have a surrogate. :cry: :cry: 

He said if I opt to try again without surgery, the progesterone might give the embryo the extra kick it needs to implant and stay there. 

I'm devastated. I can hardly breathe. AND, I have to go meet a client right now. I'll be back in a few hours. Just wanted to give you the update.


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Bad news for me :cry:
> 
> Doctor just called and said I have adenomyosis. Similar to endometriosis. It is a ball of tissue that is in my uterine wall that is causing the abnormal shape. I could try surgery, but he said there are no clear definitions of the ball and so they could keep cutting and never find the beginning or end. They might cut so much that it compromises my uterine cavity, bearing me infertile. They also might cut too much and I'd have to have a hysterectomy. Even if they did get it out, they aren't sure that it would increase my chances of carrying a baby to term. In the future, my periods might get more heavy and painful. The only way to truly treat it is a hysterectomy. :cry:
> 
> He told me that I seem to have it where embryos tend to implant which is probably why I keep having mcs. He said it is possible for an embryo to implant in a different spot and I could carry a baby to term. Apparently a lot of women do. He said that if it were a patient who hadn't had my history, he wouldn't even offer surgery. But since I've had 3 mcs, he's offering it, without a promise of very good results.
> 
> He said the only real way around this is to use my eggs and Tim's sperm and have a surrogate. :cry: :cry:
> 
> He said if I opt to try again without surgery, the progesterone might give the embryo the extra kick it needs to implant and stay there.
> 
> I'm devastated. I can hardly breathe. AND, I have to go meet a client right now. I'll be back in a few hours. Just wanted to give you the update.

Heart Tree, I am in tears reading this. This is so incredibly unfair. I am so very sorry :hugs:

I do think that in your shoes I would see another doctor to get a second opinion. That won't hurt, right? But the good news is that there is a chance. As long as there is a chance, we need to hold onto that. With my fibroids I know that there is a bigger risk of mc, together with my age factoring in but we must try and never give up. 

I am so upset for you, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now :nope: I am here for you if you need to talk. Much love xoxoxox:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

lp579 said:


> Hello ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. :flower: I'm 35 and my husband is 28 and we're trying for our first. I had an ectopic in June that was originally diagnosed as a m/c, and I just had my first AF since all this began in May! We're so excited to be trying again and are trying to remain positive. I look forward to getting to know you all and wish you all the baby dust possible! :hugs:

Hello LP, welcome!
You are in good company here. Did I read correctly that you just got your first period after your ectopic? Wow that was a long time, right? But great news it is finally here so you can start to try again:thumbup:

I had a mc last week and a D&C on Friday and am still healing. It's been difficult but the ladies in this thread are wonderful and so kind and provide great advice. I'm now patiently waiting for AF to show up - I know I have quite a wait. It's good to have you here and welcome:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Heart Tree  I am so sorry. :hug: I know that was not the news you were hoping for. I agree with Animal Cracker, you should go and have a second and third opinion. Please try and stay positive and dont give up hope. I will be praying for you and am here if for you. :hugs: 

Welcome LP! I look forward to getting to know you as well. I am sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy, but that is good news that you are now able to try again. Good luck :sex: and much baby dust to you!

Mrs. J  CONGRATULATIONS! I am so happy for you and your precious baby girl. :happydance:

Twinkle  I am sorry about AF. We will keep on and roll to next month! :dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Heart Tree that sucks - I'm SO sorry honey! The other girls are right go and get a second opinion. I'm sending huge hugs and all my love and prayers for you xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Miss M - still no AF here - just tested earlier and got a BFN - very frustrating as I'm waiting to have day 3 tests done and day three refuses to arrive! 
Welcome LP - wishing you a successful baby making month

Heart Tree - just more hugs xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

ARGH!! I Knew this would happen - finally caved in and put myself through taking a HPT and 5 hours later the witch arrives! Grrrr!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ok Twinkle NOW I am sorry about AF :hugs:. I think she does that on purpose!


----------



## animalcracker

twinkle1975 said:


> ARGH!! I Knew this would happen - finally caved in and put myself through taking a HPT and 5 hours later the witch arrives! Grrrr!

:hugs::hugs: Twinkle

Heart Tree I am thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

Ladies, me again

I wanted to share something with you all because I think you will all understand.

I've always believed that spiders and especially spider webs are very lucky. I've never killed a spider and even though I am a little scared of them, I will always scoop them up and take them outside.

My husband has always laughed at my spider / spiderweb superstition. However, 2 days after I lost my baby, he woke me up at 6am (he was leaving early for work) and told me to come downstairs.

On my car, there was the most beautiful spiderweb. The first thought that popped into my head was 'Charlotte's web.' Although I never met her and I have no idea if my baby was indeed a she or a he, I've named 'her' Charlotte. I thought you might like to see the web as I took a picture.

I am sure it is just a coincidence that such a beautiful web appeared on my car shortly after my MC but it really did touch me.

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Charlottesweb1.jpg


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow that is beautiful! I'm terrified of spiders but that is very lovely!


----------



## Amos2009

Amanda- I am heartbroken for you. I would most definitely get a second opinion. :hugs::hugs: I hope you made it through your client meeting ok. 

Animal- I'm not a huge fan of spiders, but I am amazed at their webs and that is a beautiful one.


----------



## MrsJ08

Heart Tree - I am so very very sorry. There really are no words at a time like this :hug:
Xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Mrs J - I have to applaud your commitment to BnB! xx


----------



## MissMuffet08

AC - That web is very beautiful! I wonder where the spider that made it went though. I am not a fan of spiders - hence my name Miss Muffet, a nickname my Dad gave me as a child. 

More hugs for you Heart Tree!


----------



## Skier75

Thank you for the kind welcome! :hugs: It has been a long time since AF paid a visit (end of March to be exact), so we'll see what happens.

Heart Tree, I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through and I wish you all the strength in the world with regards to processing this news. Stay strong and don't give up hope, miracles do happen everyday!

I haven't read all the pages of this thread yet, :blush: but I'm guessing that Mrs J had a little girl?! Congrats!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amanda,

The ladies already mentioned my sentaments exactly. ALWAYS get a second opinion before having a hysterectomy. I'd do some research and find out The best of the Best to treat the adenomyosis and truely make sure it's something that cannot be reached. Not that your Dr. isn't being honest, but to come to a final conclusion on whats best for you, your body and maybe give some closure and help you in a new direction if that's an option for you. There are some AWESOME Dr.'s at Penn State who've actually used robotics to help with situations as your Dx. I'm not sure, but I wonder if there are any in YOUR area that may be well-known as well. Hopefully this will be something covered by insurance as it's not about ttc anymore, but about your own health & well being. Surely the insurance carrier should take care of this. I think I remember you saying you had some issues with your insurance carrier. 

I'm still praying for a miracle. It just breaks my heart to hear your news and I'm so sorry for what you are going through. While there are other options out there such as your Dr. recommended as well as adoption, it still doesn't take away the pain you feel of carrying a child. I still pray that somehow there's a way...some open doors and windows so you may hold your adorable child. 

Please let me know if there is something I may do.


Twinkle, I whole-heartedly understand your need to pace yourself with testing. I'm sorry to hear about the meeting you had to face and the test that came out negative. Sounds like my 4 tests I've taken this month...AF STILL hasn't arrived though I'm snippity and see lining. Still nothing this morning. In all likelihood I'd RATHER it wait as my husband and I wanted to enjoy our vacation week together WITHOUT all the hormones and moods that come with it...however it this is what we must go through, then bring it on! Maybe next month will prove to be a positive one for us all. 

Welcome LP. Glad you have a cycle now and am looking forward to hearing you have a :bfp: soon!

Mrs. J. Woohoo darlin! :hug: LOVE the name. :lol: :smile: Way to go!

animalcracker, that spider web is beautiful. Though I'm terrified of spiders :lol: They do make beautiful webs! Praying your feeling better each day as you heal physically and emotionally. One day at a time.


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> animalcracker, that spider web is beautiful. Though I'm terrified of spiders :lol: They do make beautiful webs! Praying your feeling better each day as you heal physically and emotionally. One day at a time.

Thanks MA. I am also afraid of spiders! I'm not sure why but I have always believed they are good luck - especially spider webs, so it was nice to see my little 'Charlotte's web' the other day.

I love the picture of you, your hubby and your beautiful angel that shows up in all of your posts. xoxo:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. Thanks for all your words. I've barely been able to process this let alone google it to find out more. My client meeting was the longest of my career and I had a hard time listening to her. I think I will try to get a second opinion. I doubt my insurance will cover it to be honest. Tim isn't even home yet. I called him and told him. We'll talk about our options. I'm devastated. I can't stop crying. I can barely breathe. I never thought this would be my life. I keep waiting to get some good news, I've been waiting for good news for years now. 

AC, I LOVE spiders. Like you I've never killed one, I always scoop them out of the house. We had 3 living in a window sill and they seemed to be keeping the bugs away. We even named them! They were very efficient at keeping the bugs out of our kitchen. Sadly one just died. TL we called him because he lived in the Top Left corner of the window. So we cleaned his little web. I hope a new one replaces him. I absolutely love the web picture. It is stunning. Nature is a wonder. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Vivienne

heart tree said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for all your well wishes. I'm back from my MRI. An easy procedure. Now just waiting for my doctor to call with the results. I have no idea how long that will take. I'm very nervous to get that call.
> 
> Skye, welcome back. Sounds like you have a solid plan in place. That's fantastic! Can't wait to hear about your December BFP!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. xoxo

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry folks - didn't mean to go off on one this morning. Had a really long day yesterday and am sleep deprived dur to toothache. I went to a meeting this afternoon and one of the women announced she's 16 weeks pregnant. I made all the right noises but the we ended up spending the whole of the rest of the meeting talking about pregnancy and babies. I didn't feel I knew them well enough to talk about TTC issues so I just had to smile and join in. I cried all the way home so am obviously not handling all this as well as I thought I was

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey again, decided as I was already crying I might as well test - Clearblue confirms it - Not Pregnant

My heart goes out to you. It's the waiting that does the head in. :sad1:


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats MrsJ on Scarlett,lovely name. I wish you sleepfilled nights and smile filled days:flower:

Heart tree, you are the strongest person I have never met! You deserve so much more than this, it is so unfair:growlmad: Especially when I see the teen pages (having a nosy, why I don't know?), and they are complaining about getting fat, stretchmarks, their BF's leaving them, and I think there are women here who are literally living each breath of every day praying for a baby and you are worried about a few marks!!

Animal cracker, I love spider's, I have a tattoo (very grown up I know) and that is the most beautiful web I have ever seen. The name Charlotte is gorgeous.:flower:

Hi LP, sorry to hear it has been a rocky road for you and your DH but you will love this forum, the ladies on here are the most supportive, positive, wonderful people you will ever hear from:thumbup:

Twinkle-all I can say is:hissy:

I myself have remembered this week why I went on birth control 18 years ago. (TMI) So far this week I have had massive acne, bloating, nausea (to the point where I had to leave a dinner out the other night to lie down), abdominal pain, needing naps at 5pm and then no sleeping at night. My doctor recommended I take it to ease symptoms which it did! But it is all worth it!!

AF is on the way, I hear her revving her broom engines now. I am disappointed but it is my first cycle so I cannot complain next to you darling ladies.

Love to all


----------



## animalcracker

Vivienne said:


> AF is on the way, I hear her revving her broom engines now.

:rofl::rofl:

That cracked me up!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Vivienne :hi:

Heart tree. It's understandable the heartache you feel. You need time with your husband to process it all. Maybe a few days will give you some clarity and I hope you'll be able to work through everything that's been said by the Dr. and maybe find a specialist in your area who is well known and experienced with your diagnosis. First thing is first though, before you can think much further you have to take care of YOU first. Your body needs medical care and your heart is crushed. You are in my thoughts and prayers as you try to figure things out. In the meantime, if there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.

Rebekah


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for all your words. I've barely been able to process this let alone google it to find out more. My client meeting was the longest of my career and I had a hard time listening to her. I think I will try to get a second opinion. I doubt my insurance will cover it to be honest. Tim isn't even home yet. I called him and told him. We'll talk about our options. I'm devastated. I can't stop crying. I can barely breathe. I never thought this would be my life. I keep waiting to get some good news, I've been waiting for good news for years now.

Heart Tree I can't imagine how you must be feeling. It seems that when we're down, the universe sometimes gives us one more swift kick for good measure, doesn't it?

I did Google Adenomyosis after your post and did read that many women are able to carry a baby to term with no issues and that the large amounts of natural progesterone that comes with pregnancy actually makes adenomyosis better.

I do think it is a good idea to get another opinion. The lack of insurance coverage is so frustrating :hissy:but I think just hearing another opinion will be a good thing.

Google is also both a good thing and a scary thing. According to several websites, where my fibroids are located (in the uterine cavity) I am doomed to a lifetime of uterus distortion and miscarriages. :growlmad: (Like fibroids, adenomyosis thrives on estrogen it seems and also gets better during menopause). 

Right now I am following a diet that is supposed to help shrink fibroids naturally. I know it is a crap shoot but it doesn't hurt to try, right? Give it a shot Heart Tree, I bet if you google 'adenomyosis' and 'diet' you'll find some plans that may have worked for some women. My point is, we need to do all we can - doctors don't know it all - after all they _practice_ medicine! :winkwink:

This is so terribly frustrating but I have hope and faith that you will be a mom Heart Tree (and a wonderful one at that).

Much love. I have been thinking of you since your post xoxox:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I love the picture of you, your hubby and your beautiful angel that shows up in all of your posts. xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Thank You! The person who made it for me did a lovely job. I asked that his face be faded so it wouldn't hurt those who've lost a child or affend anyone since he is an angelbaby. We were blessed long enough to get our first and last family picture while he was alive.
> 
> It'll come down after October 22nd, which is his birthday and anniversary of his death. I just needed it for healing. Often times when many of us have mc's or preterm births we go home empty handed and it's like the world doesn't know they exhisted. I shared this with the hospital staff I met with. Our situation was slightly different but I was able to meet with the board of Directors of the hospital to change some policies. While their motto is " a person is a person no matter how small" from Horton Hears a Who, sometimes they say one thing and their actions and those of the state say something else. Our son was alive, he is our baby and I needed this little siggie picture to remind me that he's alive, he's just in Heaven and I'm headed there someday to spend an eternity with him. He's not behind..I'm not leaving him, he's in my future and someone I'm walking toward.
> 
> In the meantime, we're finding a renewed spirit and with our latest move, like we've found home. So we're ready to try again.Click to expand...


----------



## skye2010

Hearty my heart goes out for you. I am so sorry to hear that you had this news. You are a lovely, strong person. I hope you get through this as you have gotten through everything. I believe a second opinion is a good idea too. I hope you can find another doctor who specialises in this matter. How did DH react? What does he suggest to do?

Animal Cracker I loved your web too. It is beautiful.

And I am very very happy for Mrs J..
Lots of love and hugs for the anxious souls and the same for the joyful souls :)))


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I love the picture of you, your hubby and your beautiful angel that shows up in all of your posts. xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Thank You! The person who made it for me did a lovely job. I asked that his face be faded so it wouldn't hurt those who've lost a child or affend anyone since he is an angelbaby. We were blessed long enough to get our first and last family picture while he was alive.
> 
> It'll come down after October 22nd, which is his birthday and anniversary of his death. I just needed it for healing. Often times when many of us have mc's or preterm births we go home empty handed and it's like the world doesn't know they exhisted. I shared this with the hospital staff I met with. Our situation was slightly different but I was able to meet with the board of Directors of the hospital to change some policies. While their motto is " a person is a person no matter how small" from Horton Hears a Who, sometimes they say one thing and their actions and those of the state say something else. Our son was alive, he is our baby and I needed this little siggie picture to remind me that he's alive, he's just in Heaven and I'm headed there someday to spend an eternity with him. He's not behind..I'm not leaving him, he's in my future and someone I'm walking toward.
> 
> In the meantime, we're finding a renewed spirit and with our latest move, like we've found home. So we're ready to try again.Click to expand...
> 
> I admit to bawling my eyes out reading this.
> 
> The picture is just beautiful and I can't imagine the pain and hurt you went through losing Jackson. Our angels are up there waiting for us, but it is so hard to let go isn't it?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story MA. I kept up with this thread when I was pregnant and have read your updates throughout. I greatly admire your strength, courage and faith. Jackson has a wonderful mom. xoxox:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Sunday is my 1 year anniversary. :happydance: I spent way more than I should have at Fredericks of Hollywood. :oops: I am very excited as we are going out to dinner and then going to see if the top of wedding cake is still actually good to eat after a year of being in the freezer! On Wednesday I am taking him to a Dodger Baseball game (since 1 year is paper I thought tickets to a sport event would be good!). 

I am hopefully because Sunday is also the start of my "fertile days" for this month so a lot :sex: will be happening!

I hope everyone is having a better day than yesterday, especially since it is Friday! :dust: to all!


----------



## pablo797

wow I knew something big happened when there were four new pages since yesterday.

amanda, my first reaction to reading your news was te same as everyones, a second opinion is a must! Even if it is out of pocket. If there's one thing we've all learned on this ttc journey it's that not all doctors are the same, just look at carol who once she found a specialist got a TOTALLY different diagnosis. This must be so hard for you and I am sending all my love your way. Do not give up hope yet! Also thanks for the confirmation on cm. I think I ovulated way early this cycle and still not cleared for sex so I may have missed my opportunity this month. Ok with that as I want to be as healthy as possible.

lp, welcome and lots of baby dust to you. This forum is the best and has helped me keep my sanity

mrsJ, love love love the name! I too am impressed at your dedication to bnb. Am amazed you have time to write! Let alone sleep or eat. You are a rock star!

amanda, ending on huge hugs for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: anna


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> Sunday is my 1 year anniversary. :happydance: I spent way more than I should have at Fredericks of Hollywood. :oops: I am very excited as we are going out to dinner and then going to see if the top of wedding cake is still actually good to eat after a year of being in the freezer! On Wednesday I am taking him to a Dodger Baseball game (since 1 year is paper I thought tickets to a sport event would be good!).
> 
> I am hopefully because Sunday is also the start of my "fertile days" for this month so a lot :sex: will be happening!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better day than yesterday, especially since it is Friday! :dust: to all!

Happy Anniversary for Sunday! Lots and lots and lots of baby-dust to you on your anniversary!! I hope you guys have a wonderful time!
:dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

This is a little off topic but just thought I'd share - 2 of DH's friends have come round and they're making me play Monopoly, its been going on forever and I only have 1 property and £80 left - boring as hell but as they are both younger than us and single NO ONE is talking about babies or being pregnant! Its amazing and just what oI need atm! :)


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Vivienne :hi:
> 
> Heart tree. It's understandable the heartache you feel. You need time with your husband to process it all. Maybe a few days will give you some clarity and I hope you'll be able to work through everything that's been said by the Dr. and maybe find a specialist in your area who is well known and experienced with your diagnosis. First thing is first though, before you can think much further you have to take care of YOU first. Your body needs medical care and your heart is crushed. You are in my thoughts and prayers as you try to figure things out. In the meantime, if there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.
> 
> Rebekah

Hey MA I didn't mean to leave you out!!!! Your strength and advice to us is amazing!!:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

MissMuffet08 said:


> Sunday is my 1 year anniversary. :happydance: I spent way more than I should have at Fredericks of Hollywood. :oops: I am very excited as we are going out to dinner and then going to see if the top of wedding cake is still actually good to eat after a year of being in the freezer! On Wednesday I am taking him to a Dodger Baseball game (since 1 year is paper I thought tickets to a sport event would be good!).
> 
> I am hopefully because Sunday is also the start of my "fertile days" for this month so a lot :sex: will be happening!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better day than yesterday, especially since it is Friday! :dust: to all!

FX'd for a Sunday filled with
:sex: and :dust:!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Vivienne :hi:
> 
> Heart tree. It's understandable the heartache you feel. You need time with your husband to process it all. Maybe a few days will give you some clarity and I hope you'll be able to work through everything that's been said by the Dr. and maybe find a specialist in your area who is well known and experienced with your diagnosis. First thing is first though, before you can think much further you have to take care of YOU first. Your body needs medical care and your heart is crushed. You are in my thoughts and prayers as you try to figure things out. In the meantime, if there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.
> 
> Rebekah
> 
> Hey MA I didn't mean to leave you out!!!! Your strength and advice to us is amazing!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, thank you so much dear friend :hugs::flower:


----------



## Vivienne

And in she swooped at 10am this morning:witch:! GAH


----------



## twinkle1975

Grr - stupid witch - fx this is her last visit for a while Vivienne and that next month she stays away!


----------



## Cherbear73

Hi everyone, I am new to this post although I have been following it for a little while. I think you all are great to be so supportive of each other. I know it is hard to find other people in our lives that are supportive or understand what we go through TTC. 
Here is a little about me, I am 36 and DH is 43. Been married for 10 years but TTC for 11. I have stage 3/4 endometriosis and we have had one m/c together and I had 2 m/c before. I thought this was the month no :witch: since 7/26/10. Have had tons of BFN, also had Neg. blood test on 9/8. So we are not sure what is going on right now. Hope you all have a great weekend.:dust: to all of you.


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Cherbear - hope things become clearer for you soon. You have a good weekend too


----------



## heart tree

Thanks to you ladies for your words of encouragement. I will look into a diet for sure, thanks for that thought AC. I've done some googling too but am trying to stay away from it. Certainly women carry to term with it, but there does seem to be a link to recurrent mcs as well which is what I have. 

Rebekah, you always have such words of wisdom and comfort to me. Thanks for all you have said. 

Anna and Skye and all the others who have suggested it, I did in fact make an appointment for a second opinion at a totally different hospital. They are very research based and they specialize in fertility and recurrent miscarriages. I am paying out of pocket but it will be worth it. The appointment is October 14, 2 days after my 36th birthday. The only good thing about being a late ovulator is that the next time I Ov will be after the appointment. So if we decide to try again, I won't have to miss the next chance. 

I'm sorry I can't comment on everyone else's posts right now. I'm a bit in my own world and having a very hard time with this. The news made me feel like I had another mc. That's how down I've felt. DH has been very supportive and is willing to do anything I need him to. 

I may take a little time off B&B, but I'll be back. I'm sure I'll still read but might not contribute as much. Right now, I don't have much to offer.

love to you all..xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Cherbear73 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this post although I have been following it for a little while. I think you all are great to be so supportive of each other. I know it is hard to find other people in our lives that are supportive or understand what we go through TTC.
> Here is a little about me, I am 36 and DH is 43. Been married for 10 years but TTC for 11. I have stage 3/4 endometriosis and we have had one m/c together and I had 2 m/c before. I thought this was the month no :witch: since 7/26/10. Have had tons of BFN, also had Neg. blood test on 9/8. So we are not sure what is going on right now. Hope you all have a great weekend.:dust: to all of you.

Hi there and welcome!:hugs:

Are you near Akron? I ask because there are two AWESOME Dr.s there. Dr. Nash's office along with Dr. Moretuzzo is EXCELLENT. They have great bedside manner and have helped several of my dearest friends. These guys are EXCELLENT with issues pertaining to Endometriosis, semen analysis (mens issues) and have had MANY MANY pregnancies with their skill. Their on Arch St. - (330) 375-7722


There's another who has crappy bedside manner but he's the best in the country. His name is Dr. Spirtos and he's on Market St. (330) 376-2300


Thought I'd share them in case you were in or around the Akron area. Dr. Nash's office comes HIGHLY recommended!

Welcome and I pray you get your :bfp::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Heart Tree - I can't even fathom what you must be going through, thinking, or feeling. :(I will be praying for you and particularly on Oct 4th when you go in for your second opinion. You take all the time you need and know that we will be here to support you however you may need it! You take time for you now:hugs:

If you do decide you would like to talk or anything please don't hesitate to send me a PM. 

xoxox
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi CherBear and welcome!


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Thanks to you ladies for your words of encouragement. I will look into a diet for sure, thanks for that thought AC. I've done some googling too but am trying to stay away from it. Certainly women carry to term with it, but there does seem to be a link to recurrent mcs as well which is what I have.
> 
> Rebekah, you always have such words of wisdom and comfort to me. Thanks for all you have said.
> 
> Anna and Skye and all the others who have suggested it, I did in fact make an appointment for a second opinion at a totally different hospital. They are very research based and they specialize in fertility and recurrent miscarriages. I am paying out of pocket but it will be worth it. The appointment is October 14, 2 days after my 36th birthday. The only good thing about being a late ovulator is that the next time I Ov will be after the appointment. So if we decide to try again, I won't have to miss the next chance.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't comment on everyone else's posts right now. I'm a bit in my own world and having a very hard time with this. The news made me feel like I had another mc. That's how down I've felt. DH has been very supportive and is willing to do anything I need him to.
> 
> I may take a little time off B&B, but I'll be back. I'm sure I'll still read but might not contribute as much. Right now, I don't have much to offer.
> 
> love to you all..xoxo

Amanda, I am so sorry you are going through this. :cry:

I am so pleased to hear that DH is being supportive. You really need that right now and I can completely understand why you feel this is like a mc to you. It's devastating news.

Much love to you Amanda and your need to perhaps take a break is completely understandable. We are all here for you when you need us xoxox :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Cherbear73 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this post although I have been following it for a little while. I think you all are great to be so supportive of each other. I know it is hard to find other people in our lives that are supportive or understand what we go through TTC.
> Here is a little about me, I am 36 and DH is 43. Been married for 10 years but TTC for 11. I have stage 3/4 endometriosis and we have had one m/c together and I had 2 m/c before. I thought this was the month no :witch: since 7/26/10. Have had tons of BFN, also had Neg. blood test on 9/8. So we are not sure what is going on right now. Hope you all have a great weekend.:dust: to all of you.

Hello Cherbear and welcome! (The picture in your avatar of the little puppy is so cute!)

This is a great community of women who have helped pull me up and support me when I needed it. I think you will really like it here. :hugs:


----------



## Skier75

Hi Cherbear! :hi: 

Amanda, I wish you all the best in the next few weeks!

On a personal note, I feel like crap. It's my first real cycle since the ectopic and I've got some sort of horrible cold/flu thing. The last thing I feel like doing is :sex:.... and I'm pretty sure DH doesn't want to come near me. :haha: We'll see if we can make it happen.....


----------



## twinkle1975

Amanda - I'm also really sorry that you're having to deal with this, we'll all be here for you when you feel you're up to talking again. :hugs:

Rebekah - you are truely amazing - always thinking of others.:help:

lp - promise not to breathe on him & lie back & think of England (or Canada!) :sex:

Love to the rest of you - can't wait to finish these antibiotics then I can have a sneaky glass of wine before the witch leaves! :wine:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp, twinkle is right, there are days it's not so "romantic" during this process. Take some Vitamin C, Echinacea and Goldenseal, some zinc and get to work :rofl: If you honestly don't feel like it, then go ahead and take this cycle off. There's always next month to try :hug:

Animalcracker, I LOVE the new avatar! 

Amanda, we understand the need to step back for awhile. You'll be truely missed, but your own health and well-being is more important. In the meantime you'll be in our thoughts and prayers. I'm hopeful the new medical staff will give you some healing you need and maybe a glimpse of hope for conception. Praying for wisdom and to guide their hands and minds with your next appointment, also that you and your husband would find strength and peace until you get answers. :hug:

twinkle. I'm SO LIKE you right now. I want a cocktail. :lol: I STILL haven't gotten AF and now have a slight brown spotting. Tested yet again and have a :bfn: I think I'll call on Monday and ask if they'll check for UTI. I AM moody more than usual and today at lunch I bout cried just talking about nothing in paticular. :wacko:

Enjoy the weekend everyone :hugs:

lp, get well quickly!!


----------



## pablo797

:friends: You know it's impossible to come up with words of wisdom because everyone is so supportive by the time I log on it has all been said . . . so on that note, Amanda, I too wish only the best for you and along with everyone else completely understand the need to take some time off. Take care of you first, we'll be here when you need us. I will be in the bay area the weekend before the doc appt. if you need to meet to talk just let me know and I'll make it happen. 

Lp, I just got cleared for:sex: after surgery yesterday and was all gang-ho because I think I'm ovulating early this cycle. So DH gets home last night after a game of golf with the boys and is completely polluted!!! :drunk: SO drunk he's bumping into the furniture. Needless to say, even though we tried, the deed did not get done as he couldn't "finish". At first I was totally pissed, but after thinking abut it some I realized how hard he's been working lately and how much he needed a night with the boys. My point is that while it totally sucks to miss a cycle, sometimes it just isn't in the cards. I hope it worked out for you, but if not don't let ttc completely ruin your day, there will be another cycle. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Vivienne, sorry about the :witch:. I'm gonna burn that broom stick one of these days!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - been out of town and out of touch for a few days and I'm trying to get caught up on all the new posts, but I wanted to say hi and welcome, to you new ladies, and to Hearty, all the love and support and tears of my heart... everyone's said it before me, but we are right here on the journey with you and Tim. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - been out of town and out of touch for a few days and I'm trying to get caught up on all the new posts, but I wanted to say hi and welcome, to you new ladies, and to Hearty, all the love and support and tears of my heart... everyone's said it before me, but we are right here on the journey with you and Tim. :hugs:

Well hello :wave: I've been wondering where you were. Thanks for checking in. :hugs:


----------



## Skier75

Thanks for the words of encouragement! We "got the deed done", and I only sneezed on DH twice....:haha: Definitly was not a "romantic" time, but I guess you do whatcha gotta do.

Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Redclaire

:wacko::wacko:
Trying for that last 3 months now and i'm taking the 'scientific' route this month!!!
1. OPK ( positive smily face yesterday CD13)
2.Pre-seed (as directed...squelch)
3. robitussin. ( sure why not!)
4. pregnacare multivits ( cover all the bases)
5. healthy diet, no alcohol, loads of water..... (boring!!! but i'll do it!!)
And BD often...lol!
any other suggestions??
long story short i was checked out for fertility issues in 2007, ex hubby had low sperm, i'm grand. With new partner now who has kids by previous partner! but now i feel old cos everyone having babies and i'm still here hoping and going slightly bonkers!!
help!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi ladies

So I have my follow up appointment after my D&C with my Dr. tomorrow at 9:45am. I'm still bleeding and it shows no sign of letting up. I spot then it gets heavier, it is so frustrating.

I also booked an appointment with a high-risk fertility specialist in NJ too. His name is Dr. Manny Alvarez and I heard about him through one of my hubby's work associates. He delivered 2 of her babies and although I hear his bedside manner is a bit cold, he will give it to you straight as far as any complications with future pregnancies. 

He is the Managing Editor of health news at Foxnews.com and adjunct professor of obstetrics and gynecology at New York University School of Medicine in New York City, so his resume is impressive.

I want him to tell me what I am dealing with as far as my fibroids are concerned. My current Dr. keeps telling me not to worry about my fibroids and just keep trying. However, the research I have done about where they are located in my uterus and their size states I am at risk for recurrent miscarriage. Fibroids can distort the uterus leaving you unable to carry a child to term.

My current Dr. also told me that I may have more fibroids in addition to the 2 that were caught with the scan, but she's never suggested I go for another more thorough scan to see what we are dealing with. I am angry that my current Dr. feels it acceptable that TTC for me is basically a 'trial and error' project. I'm not going to just keep getting pregnant if I can't carry a child to term, so hubby and I are going to the best there is so that I can get thoroughly checked out and get a straight answer.

I'm so nervous, frustrated and scared. :cry: My appointment with the specialist is October 5th which can't get here fast enough!

I hope you are all doing well xoxo


----------



## My Peanut

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your appt goes good. I'm scared to go to my appt. I just had my D&C Sept 10th. They should know what we were having when we go to see her. Our Dr is really good I wouldn't want anyone else. I think the dr makes all the difference. The more they know the better they can help you. Let us know how your appt goes. Good Luck







animalcracker said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So I have my follow up appointment after my D&C with my Dr. tomorrow at 9:45am. I'm still bleeding and it shows no sign of letting up. I spot then it gets heavier, it is so frustrating.
> 
> I also booked an appointment with a high-risk fertility specialist in NJ too. His name is Dr. Manny Alvarez and I heard about him through one of my hubby's work associates. He delivered 2 of her babies and although I hear his bedside manner is a bit cold, he will give it to you straight as far as any complications with future pregnancies.
> 
> He is the Managing Editor of health news at Foxnews.com and adjunct professor of obstetrics and gynecology at New York University School of Medicine in New York City, so his resume is impressive.
> 
> I want him to tell me what I am dealing with as far as my fibroids are concerned. My current Dr. keeps telling me not to worry about my fibroids and just keep trying. However, the research I have done about where they are located in my uterus and their size states I am at risk for recurrent miscarriage. Fibroids can distort the uterus leaving you unable to carry a child to term.
> 
> My current Dr. also told me that I may have more fibroids in addition to the 2 that were caught with the scan, but she's never suggested I go for another more thorough scan to see what we are dealing with. I am angry that my current Dr. feels it acceptable that TTC for me is basically a 'trial and error' project. I'm not going to just keep getting pregnant if I can't carry a child to term, so hubby and I are going to the best there is so that I can get thoroughly checked out and get a straight answer.
> 
> I'm so nervous, frustrated and scared. :cry: My appointment with the specialist is October 5th which can't get here fast enough!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks so much. I also had my D&C September 10th, same as you. How are you feeling? Are you still bleeding? xoxo



My Peanut said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your appt goes good. I'm scared to go to my appt. I just had my D&C Sept 10th. They should know what we were having when we go to see her. Our Dr is really good I wouldn't want anyone else. I think the dr makes all the difference. The more they know the better they can help you. Let us know how your appt goes. Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> So I have my follow up appointment after my D&C with my Dr. tomorrow at 9:45am. I'm still bleeding and it shows no sign of letting up. I spot then it gets heavier, it is so frustrating.
> 
> I also booked an appointment with a high-risk fertility specialist in NJ too. His name is Dr. Manny Alvarez and I heard about him through one of my hubby's work associates. He delivered 2 of her babies and although I hear his bedside manner is a bit cold, he will give it to you straight as far as any complications with future pregnancies.
> 
> He is the Managing Editor of health news at Foxnews.com and adjunct professor of obstetrics and gynecology at New York University School of Medicine in New York City, so his resume is impressive.
> 
> I want him to tell me what I am dealing with as far as my fibroids are concerned. My current Dr. keeps telling me not to worry about my fibroids and just keep trying. However, the research I have done about where they are located in my uterus and their size states I am at risk for recurrent miscarriage. Fibroids can distort the uterus leaving you unable to carry a child to term.
> 
> My current Dr. also told me that I may have more fibroids in addition to the 2 that were caught with the scan, but she's never suggested I go for another more thorough scan to see what we are dealing with. I am angry that my current Dr. feels it acceptable that TTC for me is basically a 'trial and error' project. I'm not going to just keep getting pregnant if I can't carry a child to term, so hubby and I are going to the best there is so that I can get thoroughly checked out and get a straight answer.
> 
> I'm so nervous, frustrated and scared. :cry: My appointment with the specialist is October 5th which can't get here fast enough!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well xoxoClick to expand...


----------



## Vivienne

Cherbear73 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this post although I have been following it for a little while. I think you all are great to be so supportive of each other. I know it is hard to find other people in our lives that are supportive or understand what we go through TTC.
> Here is a little about me, I am 36 and DH is 43. Been married for 10 years but TTC for 11. I have stage 3/4 endometriosis and we have had one m/c together and I had 2 m/c before. I thought this was the month no :witch: since 7/26/10. Have had tons of BFN, also had Neg. blood test on 9/8. So we are not sure what is going on right now. Hope you all have a great weekend.:dust: to all of you.

Welcome Cherbear:hugs:
Sorry to hear you have had such a long journey TTC. You are right, the lovely ladies on here are the best. I can tell them things I cannot tell my family and friends and they always have wonderful advice and uplifting words!!!!:flower:


----------



## Vivienne

heart tree said:


> Thanks to you ladies for your words of encouragement. I will look into a diet for sure, thanks for that thought AC. I've done some googling too but am trying to stay away from it. Certainly women carry to term with it, but there does seem to be a link to recurrent mcs as well which is what I have.
> 
> Rebekah, you always have such words of wisdom and comfort to me. Thanks for all you have said.
> 
> Anna and Skye and all the others who have suggested it, I did in fact make an appointment for a second opinion at a totally different hospital. They are very research based and they specialize in fertility and recurrent miscarriages. I am paying out of pocket but it will be worth it. The appointment is October 14, 2 days after my 36th birthday. The only good thing about being a late ovulator is that the next time I Ov will be after the appointment. So if we decide to try again, I won't have to miss the next chance.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't comment on everyone else's posts right now. I'm a bit in my own world and having a very hard time with this. The news made me feel like I had another mc. That's how down I've felt. DH has been very supportive and is willing to do anything I need him to.
> 
> I may take a little time off B&B, but I'll be back. I'm sure I'll still read but might not contribute as much. Right now, I don't have much to offer.
> 
> love to you all..xoxo

:hugs:We will always be here for you Amanda:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all - had a day 3ish blood test today but have decided I'm going to go to my GP and tell him I'm not going for any more blood tests - he keeps asking me to go for tests on different days to try and 'catch me ovulating' and I'm sick of it - Its becoming very obvious that I'm not ovulating and every month that he makes me go for another blood test is another month older - I need him to start doing something about it!:growlmad:
Animal Cracker - glad you've got an appt with the very impressive sounding dr - hope he can give you some answers :hugs:
My Peanut - I'm sorry for your loss and hope that your being gentle with yourself and healing well. :hugs:
Happy Auntie - Glad you've not left us! :flower:
Pablo - well done for being so patient about your :drunk: DH and thank you for your words of wisdom!
Rebekah - general hugs and love to you :friends:
Redclaire and lp - sending you lots of :dust:
Heart Tree - if you're reading I'm sending you big hugs
Love too to anyone I've missed


----------



## twinkle1975

:howdy:Hey Vivienne - how are you?


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> :friends: You know it's impossible to come up with words of wisdom because everyone is so supportive by the time I log on it has all been said . . . so on that note, Amanda, I too wish only the best for you and along with everyone else completely understand the need to take some time off. Take care of you first, we'll be here when you need us. I will be in the bay area the weekend before the doc appt. if you need to meet to talk just let me know and I'll make it happen.
> 
> Lp, I just got cleared for:sex: after surgery yesterday and was all gang-ho because I think I'm ovulating early this cycle. So DH gets home last night after a game of golf with the boys and is completely polluted!!! :drunk: SO drunk he's bumping into the furniture. Needless to say, even though we tried, the deed did not get done as he couldn't "finish". At first I was totally pissed, but after thinking abut it some I realized how hard he's been working lately and how much he needed a night with the boys. My point is that while it totally sucks to miss a cycle, sometimes it just isn't in the cards. I hope it worked out for you, but if not don't let ttc completely ruin your day, there will be another cycle.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend. Vivienne, sorry about the :witch:. I'm gonna burn that broom stick one of these days!!

 So glad you have the all-clear for :sex:!!!I LOVE the term "polluted" it is darling!!!! I'm sorry you couldn't DTD but you are right, sometimes life "conspires to get in the way of TTC".:dohh:

As for the witch, I am going to get a giant butterfly net and catch the little ***** next time she attempts to fly by and lock her away!
In case you hadn't noticed, I use humour to deflect pain and disappointment. It's been my trademark trait all my life.

Love to all and:dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> hey all - had a day 3ish blood test today but have decided I'm going to go to my GP and tell him I'm not going for any more blood tests - he keeps asking me to go for tests on different days to try and 'catch me ovulating' and I'm sick of it - Its becoming very obvious that I'm not ovulating and every month that he makes me go for another blood test is another month older - I need him to start doing something about it!:growlmad:
> Rebekah - general hugs and love to you :friends:

I don't blame you. Maybe it's time for a new OB?? Will you try Clomid or the likes?? Maybe an injectable?? I'm an odd ovulator. When I ovulate it's usually between CD 19 or FAR into the 20's depending on the cycle. Clomid worked alittle for me, but didn't end up being enough. This cycle I'll be doing a cocktail of Menopur and Bravelle shots everyday until ovulation then a trigger shot of Novarel to release the eggs. :wacko: Figures my body isn't cooperating. I never have been "normal". I like to think I'm Unique :haha:

Keep us posted on the new plan. :hugs:


Wanted to say hello :wave: to all the new ladies here as well.


----------



## twinkle1975

Vivienne - sending you big hugs
MA - I have no idea what I'll do next - the way it works over here is that you see a GP who then can refer you to a FS if they think you need it . So the doctor I've been seeing I'd the same one I see for my asthma or if I have an eye infection. I love him to bits but think I need to see someone with a more specialised knowledge - I'm not even sure he can prescribe Clomid, plus I'm not sure if your BMI affects funding for these things like it does with IVF. So am feeling a little in the dark atm! 
Ps you are wonderfully unique! 
Xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just wondered if I could join you ladies. I am 41 and OH is 33. I have had identical twin daughters when I was 20 and gOt pregnant with them first month TTC. I am in a different relationship now and TTC since Jan. I went to see my GP the other day and she referred me to a FS on 14th Oct. If I don't get my :bfp: by the end of this year after seeing the FS I am going to go privately for IUI and then IVF.


----------



## animalcracker

Welcome Missy MooMoo! (I love your username!)

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. Same old sh%t going on over here LOL. Went for my D&C follow up appointment today. Everything looks to be in working order and cervix is closed.

Sigh. Waiting for the bleeding to stop and AF to get here so we can try again.


----------



## pablo797

Animal Cracker and Viviene, glad you are both going the extra mile to find someone who knows what their talking about. The longer I'm on this road of ttc and the more I hear of horror stories, the more I'm convinced that not all doctors are created the same, especially when it comes to an area of specialty. I don't mean to scare you animal cracker, but I think you're right to be concerned re:fibroids. Check with the specialist, it's a good move!!

Heartree if you're reading . . . thinking of you. 

Lp, gladd you got the deed done!!!! Where there's a will there's a way. Well done and i wish you all the luck

To all the new folks welcome, welcome, welcome. Hope you find the same comfort and sisterhood I have found here. 

As for us officially I'm in the the tww, but since I'm pretty sure we missed the window not really holding my breath. Why then am I still interpreting every change in my body as a possible sign of pregnancy? Ohhh I'm craving chocolate . . . maybe I'm pregnant. Guess ttc just gets in your blood. 

Much love to all!! Dust to all:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! Animal Cracker, glad to see you can start trying again. Looking forward to the specialist appointment to see what his conclusion is.

Welcome Missy Moo Moo.

Twinkle, so sorry you have to go through the ringer to get the care you need. Hopefully he'll understand your need to move forward and will give you the referral you'll need. The weight issue. Ugh! I here you, I'm still exercising. Doesn't seem like much is coming off as much as I'm working out. I'm working out twice a day between an hour or more. While I feel the benefits and feel good, the weight in the middle isn't coming off. It took awhile to come on, something tells me it's not going to come off as quick as I'd like it to. We had a dr. with terrible bedside manner in Ohio years ago and dropped him because he was downright rude about my weight...even caught my husband by surprise when he gave him an anal prod when my husband thought he was checking for hernia or cancer. So my husband pulled up his pants and we left...never to see that Dr. again. :rofl:

Today I've been a witch! I feel SO bad for my husband. He just got on my nerves today and I lost it. I flipped a switch! :lol: I decided to separate myself for awhile to the bedroom to calm down and went into the bathroom where I saw slight red. Not sure if she's coming or not, but this Peek-a-boo game is getting old! I'm literally CRAZY hormonal and I'm not even on hormone meds yet this cycle. It's a bit confusing when she threatens to come and doesn't. If she doesn't come by Friday, I'm going to ask the OB's office if they just want me to take the Provera to start things up. I can't imagine my mood adding Provera to the mix. That's a drug that REALLY makes me RAGE. :lol:

:hugs: vivienne. Sorry about the witch!


----------



## Vivienne

Thank you ladies for your unwavering support.
Welcome Missy Moo-I LOVE your avatar. So cuddly and cute!
Well she left last night in a blaze of glory.

On a different note, my SIL has just informed me she has been in early labour for a week now!! She didn't want to worry me and my mother while my mother was visiting over here!! (SIL is in NZ)
She was in hospital for 2 nights last week and is pumped full of steroids. She is now home on bed-rest and has been signed off work. Apparently she has twice the amount of amniotic fluid she should and the sac may burst anytime. They are worried that if that happens bubs may crush herself. She just laughs and says s**t happens. I would be terrified but she is so strong.

Incidentally she and my brother had only been dating 4 months when she got pregnant on the pill. Freaked them both out as she was going through a divorce and has 2 boys 4 and 7 and was getting her early childhood degree.
But they both sailed into it, got a house, new cars and shares the boys half a week with the father. Grrrrrrrr.

No I love them really, I'm just worried, anxious and baby mad!:dohh:


----------



## Jaime313

Welcome, Redclaire, and Missy MooMoo!

Heart tree and twinkle - I am sending out prayers your way *hugs*

Vivienne - sorry about AF :( Ugh, she needs to just be gone!!!!

Animalcracker - I hope your bleeding stops soon so you can get back to normal *hug*



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We are back from our cruise. Lots of fun BD'ing, but I have a feeling AF is going to show. My spotting (which is pretty much always there *sigh* ) is starting to get a little darker beige, so I'm anticipating the normal pre-AF spotting tomorrow. 

I picked up B-Complex today, and also some baby aspirin and grapefruit juice. I'm going all out next cycle :lol: 

I'm also considering seeing my doctor again to investigate a nagging pulling feeling I've had in my lower right abdomen for over a year, now. I pursued it a bit a few months ago. Had an internal and external u/s, nothing showed up. A few 'normal' cysts, but nothing unusual. My insurance charged me a good chunk for the ultrasounds, so I held off on more testing. The docs didn't seem concerned, and the gastroenterologist thought my scoliosis might be causing my pain to come around the front. That seemed to make sense, since I often get the front pain when my lower back is really hurting. But I think I'm going to suck it up and pay the costs to get a catscan. I'd like to know now if something more is wrong, before going months and months of TTC and BFNs.


----------



## Janie66

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just wondered if I could join you ladies. I am 41 and OH is 33. I have had identical twin daughters when I was 20 and gOt pregnant with them first month TTC. I am in a different relationship now and TTC since Jan. I went to see my GP the other day and she referred me to a FS on 14th Oct. If I don't get my :bfp: by the end of this year after seeing the FS I am going to go privately for IUI and then IVF.

Hiya all x 
Love this thread ... MissyMooMoo I was just wondering seeing as your in the UK and around same-ish age as me, are you having to pay to see the FS that your GP reffered you too? because I was told by my GP I may have to be reffered to a FS at some point after all tests have been done by my GP, but was told I would have to pay private to see one because I dont meet the NHS criteria due to age. Take care x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Janie66 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I just wondered if I could join you ladies. I am 41 and OH is 33. I have had identical twin daughters when I was 20 and gOt pregnant with them first month TTC. I am in a different relationship now and TTC since Jan. I went to see my GP the other day and she referred me to a FS on 14th Oct. If I don't get my :bfp: by the end of this year after seeing the FS I am going to go privately for IUI and then IVF.
> 
> Hiya all x
> Love this thread ... MissyMooMoo I was just wondering seeing as your in the UK and around same-ish age as me, are you having to pay to see the FS that your GP reffered you too? because I was told by my GP I may have to be reffered to a FS at some point after all tests have been done by my GP, but was told I would have to pay private to see one because I dont meet the NHS criteria due to age. Take care xClick to expand...

Hiya my lovely :hi:

No I am not paying at all and it is with Darent Valley Nr Bluewater where I am going, which is definately NHS and a lovely hospital. 

What happened is this. I went to the doctor as soon as we started TTC and saw a really good Lady Doctor at our surgery. She is infact the ONLY good doctor there (in my opinion). Anyway this was in January when I came off the pill. She was amazing and immediately requested I have blood works for Feb and Mar which showed ovulation at 32.8. She then told me to TTC for 6 months and go back and see her if I didn't get pregnant. She requested a SA for OH and that was normal. So she then referred me immediately to a FS. I didn't need to ask. She said because I am 41 it all has to be done much quicker than somebody who is in their 20's or early 30's. She even gave me a choice of 10 NHS Hospitals. Darent Valley had, believe it or not, 6 different FS. When I phoned up the NHS Booking Service as per the letter she gave me it enabled me to get information on each hopsital. They gave me the feedback, cleanliness, doctor and nurses comunication, when the last case of MRSA was etc etc. I was also interested in the length of time I had to wait. Well turns out Darent Valley had the least waiting list which was just a month. So I booked in there with a Dr Jones. I hope he is good. If I had gone to Maidstone I would have had to wait until November, which is still good, but I wanted an earlier appointment. I am under the impression that I will be given Clomid. My Doctor did mention this but she said she could prescribe this but would rather not as from her experience it is better prescribed and monitored by a FS and she said he would do that if needed. I don't think I am able to get IUI or IVF or anything but I think other things I am able to get such as scans and things like this. 

But this is the course of action I am taking up until the end of this year. If still nothing has happened by the end of this year I am off to University College in London as their success rate is the best in UK. I have already booked our consultations in and saved up my money lol.

So I will be starting with IUI and then if/when I have exhausted that I will be moving on to IVF, then if/when I have exhausted this, I will be moving on to IVF ICSI (where they inject the sperm directly into the egg), then if/when I have exhausted this, I will be moving on to IVF with donor egg or IVF ICSI with donor egg.

I read an interesting article from the following site https://www.ivfauthority.com/2009/12/how-many-times-should-you-try-ivf.html

"Although it is the right of any healthy women who has a uterus and is capable of producing even one follicle/egg to have the right to decide on doing IVF using her own eggs, given the very low success rate after 43 years of age (less than 10% per attempt and under 25% within 3 tries) it is my opinion that women over 43 years should be advised to rather do egg donor IVF. Here, regardless of the age of the embryo recipient, the IVF birth rate after a single attempt is about 60% - and better than 80% within three IVF attempts."

So it made me think :wacko:

Ok so after all this and (if) still no :bfp: I will be moving on to Surrogacy. This is my last resort. But they actually DO IT at the University College London. xxxxxxx 

I want all this to happen next year


----------



## Janie66

MissyMooMoo said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I just wondered if I could join you ladies. I am 41 and OH is 33. I have had identical twin daughters when I was 20 and gOt pregnant with them first month TTC. I am in a different relationship now and TTC since Jan. I went to see my GP the other day and she referred me to a FS on 14th Oct. If I don't get my :bfp: by the end of this year after seeing the FS I am going to go privately for IUI and then IVF.
> 
> Hiya all x
> Love this thread ... MissyMooMoo I was just wondering seeing as your in the UK and around same-ish age as me, are you having to pay to see the FS that your GP reffered you too? because I was told by my GP I may have to be reffered to a FS at some point after all tests have been done by my GP, but was told I would have to pay private to see one because I dont meet the NHS criteria due to age. Take care xClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya my lovely :hi:
> 
> No I am not paying at all and it is with Darent Valley Nr Bluewater where I am going, which is definately NHS and a lovely hospital.
> 
> What happened is this. I went to the doctor as soon as we started TTC and saw a really good Lady Doctor at our surgery. She is infact the ONLY good doctor there (in my opinion). Anyway this was in January when I came off the pill. She was amazing and immediately requested I have blood works for Feb and Mar which showed ovulation at 32.8. She then told me to TTC for 6 months and go back and see her if I didn't get pregnant. She requested a SA for OH and that was normal. So she then referred me immediately to a FS. I didn't need to ask. She said because I am 41 it all has to be done much quicker than somebody who is in their 20's or early 30's. She even gave me a choice of 10 NHS Hospitals. Darent Valley had, believe it or not, 6 different FS. When I phoned up the NHS Booking Service as per the letter she gave me it enabled me to get information on each hopsital. They gave me the feedback, cleanliness, doctor and nurses comunication, when the last case of MRSA was etc etc. I was also interested in the length of time I had to wait. Well turns out Darent Valley had the least waiting list which was just a month. So I booked in there with a Dr Jones. I hope he is good. If I had gone to Maidstone I would have had to wait until November, which is still good, but I wanted an earlier appointment. I am under the impression that I will be given Clomid. My Doctor did mention this but she said she could prescribe this but would rather not as from her experience it is better prescribed and monitored by a FS and she said he would do that if needed. I don't think I am able to get IUI or IVF or anything but I think other things I am able to get such as scans and things like this.
> 
> But this is the course of action I am taking up until the end of this year. If still nothing has happened by the end of this year I am off to University College in London as their success rate is the best in UK. I have already booked our consultations in and saved up my money lol.
> 
> So I will be starting with IUI and then if/when I have exhausted that I will be moving on to IVF, then if/when I have exhausted this, I will be moving on to IVF ICSI (where they inject the sperm directly into the egg), then if/when I have exhausted this, I will be moving on to IVF with donor egg or IVF ICSI with donor egg.
> 
> I read an interesting article from the following site https://www.ivfauthority.com/2009/12/how-many-times-should-you-try-ivf.html
> 
> "Although it is the right of any healthy women who has a uterus and is capable of producing even one follicle/egg to have the right to decide on doing IVF using her own eggs, given the very low success rate after 43 years of age (less than 10% per attempt and under 25% within 3 tries) it is my opinion that women over 43 years should be advised to rather do egg donor IVF. Here, regardless of the age of the embryo recipient, the IVF birth rate after a single attempt is about 60% - and better than 80% within three IVF attempts."
> 
> So it made me think :wacko:
> 
> Ok so after all this and (if) still no :bfp: I will be moving on to Surrogacy. This is my last resort. But they actually DO IT at the University College London. xxxxxxx
> 
> I want all this to happen next yearClick to expand...

Hello missymoomoo,
Thats alot of info there,
Thankyou so much:thumbup: Now Im getting a little confused by what my GP has told me, she actually said I cannot even see a FS on the NHS, would have to pay for it, even if it turns out I just need something like clomid to help me along the way,and GP's dont prescribe fertility drugs, only a consultant can do that.... I know each primary care trusts have their criterias, but I do believe its mostly the same criteria down in the south...so now im wondering should i ask my GP again why I cannot get this help, Im 44, just turned, I was 43 when I was told this, could i ask a favour missymoomoo, would you mind PM with a contact number for that FS department at the hospital, so I could ask a few questions about being reffered?, hope you dont mind. Thank you so much for the info:flower:, will read that link later as im off out in a little while

XxX


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Janie66 - I had to ring an NHS Booking service which was an 0845 number to get the appointment. This was given to me from a letter that my doctor printed out for me there and then at my appointment. But I know for a FACT that you need a referral from your doctor because I actually rang Maidstone Hospital a few days before I got my doctors appointment and spoke to the FS secretary there and she told me they will not take anybody on unless they have a referral from their doctors. So I don't have an actual phone number for the Darent Valley for a FS. All I know is that I am seeing Mr Jones, but there are 5 other FS there. You can google Darent Valley Hospital if you like or any other hospital near you....Whats the one in Surrey...is it The Royal Surrey Hospital if I remember and I would ring up the reception and ask for the Gyno Dept or if they have one FS Dept and they will put you through to a secretary and you can ask the questions there. If she actually says yes, we can see you, but you need to get a referral from your doctor then you know where you stand. Then you have the option to change doctors and if it were me I would. I would change doctors or threaten to unless she refers you. If you like you can even use me as an example. I am 41 and I live in the South and I have been referred. Why shouldn't you! I hope you get what you are actually paying for with your NHS as you are paying for it with your taxes and national insurance. Don't let them stop you using the services you are paying for. Let me know how you get on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: and a big wave to the new ladies

I'm really sorry I haven't been about, I wasn't discharged until Tuesday evening. I have skim read the last few pages but will go back through and read properly and come back with some personals.

I wanted to let those of you who would like to have a look that I have written my birth story and posted some pictures of Scarlett. Here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...th-story-scarlett-melody-born-16-09-10-a.html

Lots of love and :dust: to you all.

Just a quick question - I couldn't see a post from CaroleB? I was wondering how her appointment in London went? 

xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Haven't heard from Carole - we're all anxious to hear how it went!

Love your pic, MrsJ - she's a beauty! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww MrsJ she is gorgeous xx


----------



## pablo797

hello ladies!!:flower::flower:

MrsJ, she's absolutely beautiful! She gives me hope! Haven't heard from carol either, hope she's ok. 

mommya, sorry about the witch. Your dh sounds like a great guy, i'm sure he understands the crazy side of ttc. But I do hope the meds help, I want a bfp for you so badly!

twinkle, sounds like a new doc is in order, hope you find a good one. From reading all news from the girls accross the pond, sounds like finding a good doctor that is covered by insurance is an international issue. 

missymoomoo, good luck with the plan. If we're not bfp by december i'm going to IUI too. Hope neither of us has to go down that road, but if we do good to know someone else is there too. 

finally redclaire, sounds like you've coverd all the bases. I forgot about the robitussin, maybe i'll try next month. I hope this is the month for you. Sounds like we've got similar cycles, so i'll touch base with you next month and make sure i'm doing all I can. At this point, after all the tests, there's no real medical reason why we're not BFP. 

dust to all!!


----------



## loveybear1

Congrats MrsJ08 !!!! I want a girl too! :)


----------



## loveybear1

Skye2010, I LOVE IT LOL!!! That is soooo funny!!! I so feel that way sometimes when I am telling friends of mine something and they look at me like they have no idea what I am talking about! I suddenly feel like I have to explain what it is I am trying to say LOL! Maybe they really don't like me because I am very forward and honest. Whatever, it still gives me a laugh! Keep the good humor going! We all need it!


----------



## Vivienne

I hate that everyone has to travel down this bumpy path to have children but all the information in here is so helpful and gives one an insight into all the ins and outs and ups and downs.

Love you all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skye2010

Awwwww, Mrs J, she is an absolute angel. Sooo cuuute. :))) Beautiful eyes. I wish her a great future :)) Job satisfaction just startiiing though now you will watch her take first step, first teeth, first school etc etc.... Isn't that fun?
Lovey bear I want a girl toooo. My hubs want a boy "meeen" so he can play football with him and I want a girl so I can paint her nails, dress her in red & pink, and tie her hair with little ribbons. :)))))) Sooo I am wishing you and myself a little girl :) Let's see what comes up...


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been completely off the radar for the past couple of weeks, things were so hectic back home catching up with friends/family and all the medical stuff. I will catch up on all I have missed today but thought I would post a quick update on my situation.

I met with the new doctors in London and they were a breath of fresh air, I am now a definite believer in you get what you pay for. They performed the SIS test on me and I hardly experienced any pain at all which was a relief. The test I had in Bahrain was extremely painful and made me so nervous for this one. They were so thorough and found that the cyst on my ovary is in fact a dermal cyst (i think that was the word they used) which I would have been born with they told me that they can contain hair, teeth (totally YUK) or mucus. Thankfully mine is mucus as the thought of having teeth inside me made me feel sick. They totally disagreed with the PCOS diagnosis so thankfully I didn't take the metaformin and then they found a small polyp on the left side of my uterus which needs to be removed surgically. They also ran bloods and were shocked that my Estradiol had not been tested previously. This came back very high so basically ruled out my FSH levels as high Estradiol gives a false FSH reading. They did my AMH test and I am still waiting on the results which should be back next Thursday, basically that will safely tell me the level of egg reserves and the quality. He also totally disagreed with me being given the Femara as said that my body does it job of creating and releasing an egg each month perfectly so there was no reason to give me that treatment path. In fact all of the meds have thrown my body into unbalance as my period came 5 days early this month which is a total no no for me. 

They have told me that there is no medical reason for me not getting pregnant naturally but explained all my options and were sympathetic to my worry about my age. We have decided that I will return to London in 2 weeks for my surgery to remove the polyp and then start IVF in November. This guy has a much higher success rate than the national average so although I know IVF is not a definite success my odds are raised with this guy. We are really looking forward to the next few months as I know I have total faith in the health care back home and I was so much more relaxed there being around my family. Hubby and I are praying that our wish to be pregnant by Christmas comes true.

Hope all of you are well and I promise I will catch up with all I have missed today and respond.

I missed you guys loads whilst I was away and really appreciate all of your support. I am sure I would have totally lost it by now if it wasn't for all of you.

Take care and hope to catch up later :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya Carole....I just am so happy that you have at long last found the care that you indeed should be getting and needed!!! Hurray!! hehe. I just wanted to ask you how old you are....I am 41. I also wanted to ask you which Clinic/Hospital this is in London. If I do not get my :bfp: by the end of this year I am also going to get IUI/IVF at a London Hospital. xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Carole, thanks for the update, and I'm glad you found some answers!


----------



## caroleb73

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hiya Carole....I just am so happy that you have at long last found the care that you indeed should be getting and needed!!! Hurray!! hehe. I just wanted to ask you how old you are....I am 41. I also wanted to ask you which Clinic/Hospital this is in London. If I do not get my :bfp: by the end of this year I am also going to get IUI/IVF at a London Hospital. xxx

Hi Missy MooMoo

Thanks for your wishes, it is a relief to finally trust the docs looking after us. I am 37 and DH is 27 we are now being treated by Dr Tahla Shawaf at Viveka Clinic in St Johns Wood. He is also head of Reproductive Medicine at St. Barts Hospital. Such a lovely guy who put me at ease and explained all our options thoroughly. Super excited to be starting IVF in about 7 weeks time, just have to tackle the issue of leave with my boss tomorrow which I am not looking forward to so much.

I really hope you get your BFP by Xmas and don't need any extra help :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

caroleb73 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Carole....I just am so happy that you have at long last found the care that you indeed should be getting and needed!!! Hurray!! hehe. I just wanted to ask you how old you are....I am 41. I also wanted to ask you which Clinic/Hospital this is in London. If I do not get my :bfp: by the end of this year I am also going to get IUI/IVF at a London Hospital. xxx
> 
> Hi Missy MooMoo
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, it is a relief to finally trust the docs looking after us. I am 37 and DH is 27 we are now being treated by Dr Tahla Shawaf at Viveka Clinic in St Johns Wood. He is also head of Reproductive Medicine at St. Barts Hospital. Such a lovely guy who put me at ease and explained all our options thoroughly. Super excited to be starting IVF in about 7 weeks time, just have to tackle the issue of leave with my boss tomorrow which I am not looking forward to so much.
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP by Xmas and don't need any extra help :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi wow am I right in understanding that this is the Greek guy who has recently been published in The Evening Standard for his high success rates or am I wrong... Was that another man? awww ty for wishing me my bfp before xmas god that would be sooo cool!! And amazing haha:flower:


----------



## pablo797

yeh carrol! :hi::hi:So good to hear from you, was getting worried. I am so happy you have found a good doctor and if heartree reads this I hope it gives her hope that a trip to see an expert is worth it. I am psyched that all ur tests went so well and that you have such a great positive game plan in place!! I have also undergone recent tests and with the exeption of a little endometriosis we too sem to have no reason why not BFP.. Thinking of IUI in december. 

anyway, glad you're back and best of luck with everythiing!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Way to go Carole! Glad to hear the news.



Started Provera today. Have 9 more to go so I think we're looking at the cocktail shots in the middle of the month with an IUI being done most likely the end of the month if my follies grow. I'm going to try and stay away from family. We do have a weekly Bible study going on where we meet at someones house. I'm PRAYING I can be of sound mind and good spirit. Provera usually makes me RAGE so I'm going to lay low with people this week. Something about it just makes me wanna throw glass :lol:

Hope everyone else is doing well. We had an absolutely LOVELY week together. My husband was on vacation so we went to the museum, then to the Irish Pub for traditional Irish meals...I even ordered the ol' Irish coffee. :cheers:

The past two days we've been doing a quilting Shop Hop. We've been all over Central New York and the leaves are just beautiful! At each shop I got the material and direction for a 6inch quilt square. With Doug there, I received 10 more to make one queen size quilt. All for FREE. He also got some goodies to eat at every stop too. Haha

For the most part I've been exercising regularly. I don't see a HUGE difference, but at least I'm eating and exercising over an hour a day for 6 days.

Praying we all hear :bfp: consecutively! 

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Vivienne

Wonderful to hear from you Carole, and to hear such good news. They definitely sound more professional and knowledgeable and also confident. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies x


----------



## vickyd

Carole honey im so glad that you found the answers and help you deserve!!!! Im crossing everything for you to be preggo at Christmas babe!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Carole :) So glad to hear from u cause I was getting curious about your 'Big London Expedition'. So funny u should say that u trust the docs back home more. I am exactly the same :))) I am planning to go for an IVF with a well known doc in Turkey in November tooo. They seemed hopeful about it since my results are promising. :)))) Fingers cross Huh!!! Would be good to hear your updates since we seem to be doing this at the same time. We can be IVF buddies Hahahahaa!!!!! I have relaxed a lot since this decision. It's just good not to be having to nag DH about bedding at particular dates. Although I still don't like the idea of having to be needled and handled by docs every other day for 2 weeks. But one must chose one devil to the other sometimes. :))

Momy's Angel, when is your IUI. Is it in November tooo so we can all buddy up for the results?

And I wonder if you all ladies wish for a baby girl or a boy. I mean for sure we would all want any child as long as they are healthy, but I just throw in this subject to lighten up the matter a bit. And also sometimes it helps me to fantasise things before I realise it.. What would you dream about doing with your litte baby once they are born :)

xxxx and hugs hugs for now....


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies.

How is everyone feeling today? I am having one of those days. :sad1: I just feel very blah. The good news is that I finally stopped bleeding after the D&C.

Now I am just waiting for my period to start. I ordered some OV sticks and pregnancy tests off Amazon today and I really hope I don't have to wait too long for AF to get here so we can start trying.

Skye - to answer your question, I really don't mind if I have a little girl or a boy. For me, in an ideal world I would have boy/girl twins! Although I know the chances of that happening are slim.


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!! Animal cracker glad you stopped bleeding and I too hope af gets here quickly so you can start trying. 

skye, yep i'm hoping for twins too, funny how most of us hope for multiples. Maybe because this journey has been so ardous that doing it again seems impossible. 

is anyone is tww?? I know I shouldn't hope but boobs are really sore so there is a glimmer. If no AF by the time I leave for cali i'll test on the 7 of october. Anyone else in the same boat?? Happy monday!


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> morning ladies!! Animal cracker glad you stopped bleeding and I too hope af gets here quickly so you can start trying.
> 
> skye, yep i'm hoping for twins too, funny how most of us hope for multiples. Maybe because this journey has been so ardous that doing it again seems impossible.

That's exactly how I feel Pablo..I'd love 2 babies in one shot because the heartbreak that can accompany TTC is devastating. 

I have everything crossed this is it for you and you will get your BFP! Sore boobs is a very promising sign!!! xoxo


----------



## Skier75

pablo797 said:


> morning ladies!! Animal cracker glad you stopped bleeding and I too hope af gets here quickly so you can start trying.
> 
> skye, yep i'm hoping for twins too, funny how most of us hope for multiples. Maybe because this journey has been so ardous that doing it again seems impossible.
> 
> is anyone is tww?? I know I shouldn't hope but boobs are really sore so there is a glimmer. If no AF by the time I leave for cali i'll test on the 7 of october. Anyone else in the same boat?? Happy monday!

I'm hoping for boy/girl twins as well! :haha: And I'm also in the tww!! I O'd on the 25th or 26th, so am going to try to hold off testing until Oct 8th if I can! Fingers crossed for you Pablo!!

I'm glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped Animal Cracker, that's one step closer to trying again. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I wanted to share something with everyone that happened to us yesterday. It's a bit long, so bare with me...

Not sure if I mentioned this to anyone, but I was told several years ago that I would NEVER be able to conceive due to PCOS and the fact I didn't get menses nor did I ovulate. Before Doug and I got married we knew we would adopt whether we could conceive or not. It's just been our hearts desire. So throughout his college years, we prayed for a child through adoption and also prayed for the birthparents too. Over the years, finances have gotten in the way and aside from putting adoption costs on credit cards or taking a second mortgage as most have done, we just didn't want to get into that. We became foster parents to teen girls who were neglected and abused while Doug was in school. Shortly after graduation we moved back home to Central NY where we've been for three years now. Still hoping to adopt, we were planning to certify for foster to adopt program when my husbands parents fell prey to the falling stocks and we moved in with them over the summer to help, putting off those plans once again.

That was when we found out I was pregnant with Jackson. A miracle in our own minds as God provided a baby when medical staff said it wasn't at all possible. Sadly we lost him due to an accident where I lost my mucus plug. So we moved forward with ttc because our insurance will pay for the cost of fertility for awhile.

Our hearts STILL burdened to adopt, we found ourselves praying for answers about financial costs and whether or not we were meant to be forever parents to a beautiful little child.

Something happened yesterday that I'd like to share:

Yesterday was the kickoff sermon for the study called "love to pray" and Pastors plans to continue his sermons based on the Love To Pray study we're all doing together OUTSIDE the church. He spoke about David and how David in Psalms asked for Gods will. Pastor asked that we pray to God for a moment. He gave us some things as an example, but asked that we just pray to God. During that time, I asked God for HIS will to be MY will and that I would let go of control and let His will be done. I started adding things....conception- Let THY will be done Lord, Adoption and finances -Let THY will be done Lord, etc.


After the service, a woman in her 50's ran up to us and told us she had prayed we'd be there. Doug and I looked at each other with a confused look on our face. We'd only met this woman once or twice, but she was delightful to talk with. She told us she'd tried finding our new home, but couldn't figure out which one it was. Turns out she had spoken to her daughter about me and told her I am a homemaker. She told me that her and her daughter looked at each other and wondered if I'd like to babysit. Apparently her daughter is pregnant. In the midst of her sentence she told me we could think about it because her daughter isn't sure she wants to keep the baby. I did a double take and asked her what she meant. Apparently her daughter has been thinking she wants to give her child up for adoption. Doug and I looked at each other again, I told her we'd think about babysitting, but if her daughter intended to put her child up for adoption, we'd be interested in adopting the baby. I then told her about the loss of Jackson at 22weeks gestation after trying for 9 years. Found out that this woman also had a hard time conceiving and she adopted her own two children which is why her daughter was thinking about doing an open adoption because she knew her love for her mom was a gift and she wanted her child to have a loving couple who could give her infant daughter what she needs.

In the end, we don't know what the mothers intentions are. In fact, we're all praying for each others circumstance as while I'm hopeful for a baby myself, I know the love a birthmother has for her child when she makes the hardest decision of her life to give her child the life she can't.

So I honestly don't know what Gods plans are here. I've been quiet for most of the day. Doug has been the talkative one...which is really odd. I'm not sure if I'll end up a babysitter while we continue our ttc journey, or whether Gods will is for us to adopt this baby girl. 

Either way, I have given it over to God so I won't think too much or worry what to do. God knows and we'll just let His will be done.

I haven't any idea how we'll come up with the money in time or even how much it costs for a private adoption. It's not something we've ever saught after aside from our fostering journey and wish to adopt internationally15-20k depending on the country. This is a whole new ballgame we haven't any clue about. 

So now we wait to see if we will be helping this young mother by babysitting for her OR whether we'll have an adoption journey come January or February. We're also doing another round of injectables to ttc this month. Doug has been praying for twins, I must say it would be interesting to have a child through adoption and another one on the way. Two born in the same year. To God be the glory whatever the outcome! We've been praying for years for both conception and adoption. Born in my heart and of it. Not to mention the countless hours of praying for birthparents.


For those of you who aren't Christian, please forgive me for talking about God so much, but He's been a HUGE part of my decision-making right now and I just HAD to share what happened at church this Sunday. I don't want to affend anyone, just share in our hope and excitement that maybe there's a chance to adopt a little girl. 


Skye- Answer to your question is my IUI should be the last week in October or first week in November depending on whether my follies mature enough. I'll keep you posted and let you know. It would be LOVELY to be pregnant around the same time!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah, that is an incredible story and I'm not even religious! What a lot to think about. Wow is all I can say! Wow, wow, wow. What an interesting turn to your life.


----------



## Vivienne

skye2010 said:


> Hey Carole :) So glad to hear from u cause I was getting curious about your 'Big London Expedition'. So funny u should say that u trust the docs back home more. I am exactly the same :))) I am planning to go for an IVF with a well known doc in Turkey in November tooo. They seemed hopeful about it since my results are promising. :)))) Fingers cross Huh!!! Would be good to hear your updates since we seem to be doing this at the same time. We can be IVF buddies Hahahahaa!!!!! I have relaxed a lot since this decision. It's just good not to be having to nag DH about bedding at particular dates. Although I still don't like the idea of having to be needled and handled by docs every other day for 2 weeks. But one must chose one devil to the other sometimes. :))
> 
> Momy's Angel, when is your IUI. Is it in November tooo so we can all buddy up for the results?
> 
> And I wonder if you all ladies wish for a baby girl or a boy. I mean for sure we would all want any child as long as they are healthy, but I just throw in this subject to lighten up the matter a bit. And also sometimes it helps me to fantasise things before I realise it.. What would you dream about doing with your litte baby once they are born :)
> 
> xxxx and hugs hugs for now....

Hiya ladies :flower:
Happy Monday/Tuesday to us all.

To be honest I would love a girl first as I was the eldest, and then (if it happens) a boy.
2 would do me perfectly, one to hold each hand, one to sit on each hip, and one to whisper in each ear :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel, my lovely you could never offend. :flower:

That is amazing news. It would be awesome to end up with 2 little bubs in one year!!

I may not attend church as much as I should, but God fills my heart and mind everyday. The world is his chapel and I am blessed to walk within it. 

I talk to him a lot, whether out loud or just over my morning :coffee: It never feels like prayer to me, just a conversation!

AFM: I am getting ready to pack up and move home to New Zealand in the next 3 weeks. :laundry:
We will be homeless for a couple of weeks while the tenants move out and we have the house assessed for earthquake damage and have new wiring put in. 
I have to find a job in this economy in a small country, sigh. I am not looking forward to that.
Also in the past week my inlaws have been hinting about hearing pitter patter of tiny feet and my mother purchased a baby giraffe print romper and matching hat! (they are very patient parents on the whole and I love them dearly, but I feel there will be more and more hints now we are coming home)

I just don't want anyone to know until it is a done deal, I feel awkward about it all I guess. :blush:

Have a lovely week ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Mommy's Angel, my lovely you could never offend. :flower:
> 
> That is amazing news. It would be awesome to end up with 2 little bubs in one year!!
> 
> I may not attend church as much as I should, but God fills my heart and mind everyday. The world is his chapel and I am blessed to walk within it.
> 
> I talk to him a lot, whether out loud or just over my morning :coffee: It never feels like prayer to me, just a conversation!

Oh are you so right. Going to church doesn't make a person any more Christian. In fact, some walk out of church the same way the walk in, so I can assure you that Christianity is more of a faithwalk with Christ than a ritual. You can talk to God just as much in a field or while doing laundry just as much as in a church. I found out some years ago that church is to compliment our faith walk to be with likeminded people in a world suffering. You can't put God in a box and it's not a demand, rather a compliment to our faithwalk. It actually took us several years to finally find a "church family". One that fit. It's the first time I've actually gotten to know so many lovely women and my husband felt as though he fit with the men. They didn't just talk about helping others but as a congregation LIVE as an example. Not that it's a PERFECT church body, none of us are, but a breath of fresh air.

We actually walked into the church 3 weeks before we lost Jackson. As soon as we walked through the doors, we met a woman who runs an adoption agency locally, another gentleman who just retired from an International Agency, several folks involved in the foster system with one family who has several children through foster to adopt (they are such great kids too). We just KNEW it was the place for us. Then 3 weeks later, when I was in the hospital giving birth to Jackson, the pastor came by to pray with us, then that Sunday after church, the pastor and the counselor from the adoption agency came in and helped Doug and I work through the emotions. At that time, my parents closed off emotionally and when I needed them the most, they weren't there, instead they were ignoring me because I refused to bury our son where THEY wanted him buried. We wanted him near us. The church came around us and helped us find a burial spot, helped us pay for Jackson's plot so we could have him near us.

The awesome part was it was totally God. We had no idea what we were doing and our parents just weren't there for us. Not only did they pay for the plot, but asked if they could pay for Jackson's casket, put on the funeral service and luncheon and brought us meals for three months because I couldn't function.

Dougs coworkers pooled their own vacation hours and literally paid for most of our family stone. Not to get into the price, it was quite generous.

All to say that there was no denying that at the bitter-sweet moment. The greatest moment when our son was born, to the worst moment in our lives when we gave our son to Him, God was there taking care of us.

I can attest that it's not a church state of mind that makes someone a "christ seeker", but LOVE, selflessness, forgiveness (which is a process mind you) etc, that shares Christs example with others. If more people would "become an example" within the church, many would run to their doors. 

Each time I get down on myself, I always remember Jesus who spent his hours with a tax collector, a prostitute, lepar, woman who cheated on her husband,etc...Not to condem them, but to love them. He said to those who judged the woman who commited adultry, "He who has not sinned (or made any mistakes) cast the first stone". None of them could throw the stone at her. Jesus forgave. I pray I may live that kind of example to others. 

Hopefully I don't sound like a loonytunes. :haha: I've just learned ALOT about my faithwalk even through the storm. As I said above, God has been active in our decision making. Even through the questions of the things I don't yet understand.

Okay, enough of my storytelling. :wacko: I just wanted to affirm what you said, you don't need a church to know Christ. Many go to church each day and still don't know Him. It's the faithwalk that matters. :wink:

Vivienne, So sorry to hear of the home situation. Hoping everything turns out during the assessment so you can get it all fixed and be relaxed in your own home again.

Sorry too about the prodding parents. I can see they love you both terribly and can't wait to dote on a little one, it's always hard in these situations. You gals are the only ones I really confide in about these things. I'd love to share this with our families, but it's just not something we're ready to do either.

At any rate, please keep us posted on everything dear friend :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah, it really is incredible what happened to you. I would imagine finding a baby to adopt must be very hard and would need a lot of paperwork and interviews. Yet you had someone to approach you with the idea. It must be confusing even to analyse the situation right now. Are you waiting to hear from the girl to meet her? It all would look more clear once you have more information about the adoption itself and meet her I think. I hope it all turns out for the best. If you would have your baby and this little baby, it would be like having twins :)

I would love to have twins too. "One to hold each hand, one to sit on each hip, and one to whisper in each ear " as you said Vivienne. Although I don't know what, when they would start screaming at each ear :)))) haha. I would love to take them to a park in the summer and paint pictures.

Where are you going to live while you are "homeless", with your parents? Might be an idea to confine in someone you feel comfortable within the family in case the dose of hinting increases to an unbearable level. 

Hey Hearty :) How are you doing? I hope you are feeling a bit better. It is good to hear from you no matter how brief.

Pablo and all the ladies who are hopeful this month Gooood Luuuuck. x


----------



## caroleb73

vickyd said:


> Carole honey im so glad that you found the answers and help you deserve!!!! Im crossing everything for you to be preggo at Christmas babe!!
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!!!

Hey Vicky

Thanks for much for your support it has been a constant battle to get to this point but worth it to now have amazing doctors who have put my mind at ease. It was so weird because I was so super realxed about it all when I was home so it really is a good thing I am having IVF there.

I had some sad news yesterday that my Grandma passed away so I am flying back home again tonight to be with my Mum and family and have managed to bring my surgery forward so that I can have it done whilst I am there for the funeral. Have been so totally emotional about it all as left home last Thursday and Gran seemed fine so it was all a bit sudden but so glad I went back when I did as it had been almost a year since the last time I had seen her.

Hope you are doing well with your pregnancy so far and that the rest of your time flys by smoothly.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> Hey Carole :) So glad to hear from u cause I was getting curious about your 'Big London Expedition'. So funny u should say that u trust the docs back home more. I am exactly the same :))) I am planning to go for an IVF with a well known doc in Turkey in November tooo. They seemed hopeful about it since my results are promising. :)))) Fingers cross Huh!!! Would be good to hear your updates since we seem to be doing this at the same time. We can be IVF buddies Hahahahaa!!!!! I have relaxed a lot since this decision. It's just good not to be having to nag DH about bedding at particular dates. Although I still don't like the idea of having to be needled and handled by docs every other day for 2 weeks. But one must chose one devil to the other sometimes. :))
> 
> Momy's Angel, when is your IUI. Is it in November tooo so we can all buddy up for the results?
> 
> And I wonder if you all ladies wish for a baby girl or a boy. I mean for sure we would all want any child as long as they are healthy, but I just throw in this subject to lighten up the matter a bit. And also sometimes it helps me to fantasise things before I realise it.. What would you dream about doing with your litte baby once they are born :)
> 
> xxxx and hugs hugs for now....

Oh wow Skye that is great news about your IVF and so spooky that we have chosen the same month. I can't wait to start as see it as such a positive step that brings us closer to reaching our goal. At least with IVF I am wiping out a few of the hurdles that the sperm has to overcome to get me a BFP. I really hope that things go well for us both and it would be great to keep each other sane when we are raging with hormone injections. DH is excited but then again he will not put up with my expected moods for the whole time as he will be in Bahrain and I will be with my Mum in London. He will fly in for his "contribution" and then stay until the embryos are put back.

Mommy's Angel I wish you all the luck in the world for your IUI, you have been through so much already that I really hope that this time everything goes your way. You are an amazing lady that has so much love to give.

With regards to babies If I could choose then I would really want twins as all of this TTC has been so physically,emotionally and financially draining that I would prefer not to go through all of this again. The perfect choice would be one of each but hey I am sure we are all of the opinion that just 1 of either sex would be just amazing.

Sorry for not mentioning everyone but I am still yet to catch up on all the news that I missed in the past 2 weeks and here I am about to get on another plane again. I will take my laptop this time and catch up when I can.

Take care all and have a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Carole very sorry to hear about your grandma...
Thanks for asking after me, im doing ok most days although i have had a few meltdowns due to my past pregnancies coming out to haunt me lol! Im hoping all will go well this time and im pretty sure ill stay at 1 cause i dont think i can go through this stress again!!! I really hope you get twins babe!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Please forgive my absence. I haven't deserted you I've just been having a tough time with breastfeeding and I seem to be constantly feeding or pumping with no time to post. I do read everything - usually in the middle of the night.

Mommy's - I'm not religious but do believe everything happen's for a reason even if it doesn't appear obvious at the time. I'll be watching closely to see what happens.

Carole - very sorry to hear about your Grandma. I hope they can fit your surgery in while you are home.


Good luck and :dust: to those of you in 2WW and big :hug: to everyone else xxx


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning ladies

Mommy's Angel - I do believe that things happen for a reason. I have everything crossed for you. Please keep us updated on the adoption situation.

Not much going on over here. Just waiting for AF. I've been sad and miserable the past couple of days and I have been eating badly and I haven't worked out. I really need to pull myself together.

Hope everyone is doing well. xoxo


----------



## Skier75

I really sorry to hear about your grandmother Carole. :hugs:

M.A., I too believe that everything happens for a reason and when we're ready for it. My fingers are crossed for everything good to happen to you and your hubby!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, I was so sorry to hear about your gram. I'd imagine it's been tough for you but I'm SO GLAD you had the opportunity to see her before she went. I think they sense when it's time and they wait for those special loved ones before they feel it's okay to do so. As tough as it is to lose her, I bet her legacy lives within each of you. :hugs:

Vicky, I'm so sorry dear for what you are going through. Your in my thoughts and prayers as you heal emotionally. I haven't the words to express how sad I am with you.

MrsJ, animalcracker and LP., thank you all for your kind words. You are AWESOME women and I pray your hearts desire is filled soon as well. I would love to see each one of us consecutively with a :bfp: 

Skye, we'll actually be in contact with each other over the next couple of weeks and most likely we'll be in limbo until the mother decides whether she wants to give the baby up for adoption or not. 

I'm fine with that, this is a mothers perogative and I think she needs time to make that decision for herself and her baby. We would LOVE to be forever parents to this little one, but we also understand the love of a birthmother for her child. It's honorable that someone would put her childs welfare before her own. I can't imagine how hard the decision would be. Someone to give up their child so that I may have one. It's a true gift.

So whatever happens, I'll keep everyone updated. In the meantime, I have 6 days left of Provera and AF is supposed to start 5 or so days later. I'm trying to keep my composure. So far so good :lol:


----------



## skye2010

Carole soo sorry about your gran, Rest In Peace. It is a consolation that you saw her before she departed. Grieving takes time so I wish you and your family a peaceful grieving. I'm sure she will be watching you in heaven and maybe she will help you too. Lot's of hugs....

Sorry that you are upset Animal cracker :( I get like that when I realise I'm not pregnant every month too for a 3-4 days. It is tough with all these emotions. Sometimes I just sit and watch a lot of soaps back to back so my mind goes blank. I'm gonna end up stupid if this BFP doesn't turn up sooon. 

Mrs J :)))) Awwww awww she is cuuuute

xxxxx


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies, and what a morning it is, so much news. . . First the good . . . 

mommyA , so happy for you and hope all works out. I personally know a couple who got pregnant after they adopted. They say the stress of ttc is off, your body relaxes and BAMB! Such great news!

carol, so sorry to hear about your grandmother. I am so glad you got to see her before she left and I am happy you are able to get home to be with your mom. Also that you could combine things, move dates around and get your IVF underway.

Mrs. J no one begrudges you for not updating everyday. You have your hands full. Hope the breast feeding is getting better. A LOT of women struggle with it, don't beat yourself up. You're a great mom!!!

animal cracker, I am sorry you are sad. No one can be up all the time, but I hope this funk is short lived. 

LP579, look foreward to testing with you,althought I will test on the 6th if no af by then. Going out of town for a girls weekend to drink way too much wine and want to make sure not BFP. Actually hoping for a big BFP, as I am also planing a bay shower for one of my girl friends that weekend. Would take the sting out of it if I could say I was BFP. Normally wouldn't tell people that soon, but they would know something was seriously wrong if I wasn't partaking of the vino. 

so hope everyone else is well. Spending the am looking at baby gifts for a friend. Think i'm a masochist.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there ladies.

Animal Cracker, :hugs: to you. I share in your sadness but look forward to that day you can share the good news with us. I know how trying this has been for you. 

When I'm down, I stay away from the news channels and serious shows and head right for the comedies. I'm loving back shows of The office, love Elf and other silly shows. It helps me to laugh. I HAVE to laugh at these times or I'd fall prey to depression.

Your all such a lovely bunch. I'm glad to be a part of this thread.


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> Going out of town for a girls weekend to drink way too much wine and want to make sure not BFP. Actually hoping for a big BFP, as I am also planing a bay shower for one of my girl friends that weekend. Would take the sting out of it if I could say I was BFP.
> so hope everyone else is well. Spending the am looking at baby gifts for a friend. Think i'm a masochist.

I have everything crossed that you get your BFP! I can't even imagine planning a baby shower right now. Ouch, that would hurt like a knife for me I think, so I take my hat off to you! xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there ladies.
> 
> Animal Cracker, :hugs: to you. I share in your sadness but look forward to that day you can share the good news with us. I know how trying this has been for you.
> 
> When I'm down, I stay away from the news channels and serious shows and head right for the comedies. I'm loving back shows of The office, love Elf and other silly shows. It helps me to laugh. I HAVE to laugh at these times or I'd fall prey to depression.
> 
> Your all such a lovely bunch. I'm glad to be a part of this thread.

Thank you MA! Today I feel a little better. I did actually take your advice last night and watched some comedy shows and it did make me forget about the mc for a while.

I took a pregnancy test today (I wanted to gauge my HCG levels) and it still shows as pregnant. Grrr (I know I am not pregnant because we haven't baby-danced yet as :sex: has been the last thing on our minds! Maybe we will get it on this weekend LOL

Yesterday was probably one of the hardest days I can remember in my lifetime. It's been nearly 3 weeks since the mc and after the initial shock and the procedure, things were getting better. Then yesterday, a dark cloud hit me out of nowhere + a migraine. I don't know if it has anything to do with a hormone drop or what happened but the depression I felt was very isolating and frightening. Horrible thoughts. I really don't want to go to 'that' place again. 

I am so glad to have this thread too. It really does help to talk to people who understand. MA my hopes are very high for you right now with this little girl. I am trying not to get too excited, but I am a big believer in fate and this opportunity came to you in a very favorable manner. I can't wait to hear an update.:hugs:

Lots of love and hugs to you all. Heart Tree if you are out there, I am thinking of you.


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Carole honey im so glad that you found the answers and help you deserve!!!! Im crossing everything for you to be preggo at Christmas babe!!
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!!!
> 
> Hey Vicky
> 
> Thanks for much for your support it has been a constant battle to get to this point but worth it to now have amazing doctors who have put my mind at ease. It was so weird because I was so super realxed about it all when I was home so it really is a good thing I am having IVF there.
> 
> I had some sad news yesterday that my Grandma passed away so I am flying back home again tonight to be with my Mum and family and have managed to bring my surgery forward so that I can have it done whilst I am there for the funeral. Have been so totally emotional about it all as left home last Thursday and Gran seemed fine so it was all a bit sudden but so glad I went back when I did as it had been almost a year since the last time I had seen her.
> 
> Hope you are doing well with your pregnancy so far and that the rest of your time flys by smoothly.
> 
> Take care :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:
I am so glad you got some time with her.


----------



## Vivienne

vickyd said:


> Carole very sorry to hear about your grandma...
> Thanks for asking after me, im doing ok most days although i have had a few meltdowns due to my past pregnancies coming out to haunt me lol! Im hoping all will go well this time and im pretty sure ill stay at 1 cause i dont think i can go through this stress again!!! I really hope you get twins babe!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies.
> 
> Animal Cracker, :hugs: to you. I share in your sadness but look forward to that day you can share the good news with us. I know how trying this has been for you.
> 
> When I'm down, I stay away from the news channels and serious shows and head right for the comedies. I'm loving back shows of The office, love Elf and other silly shows. It helps me to laugh. I HAVE to laugh at these times or I'd fall prey to depression.
> 
> Your all such a lovely bunch. I'm glad to be a part of this thread.
> 
> Thank you MA! Today I feel a little better. I did actually take your advice last night and watched some comedy shows and it did make me forget about the mc for a while.
> 
> I took a pregnancy test today (I wanted to gauge my HCG levels) and it still shows as pregnant. Grrr (I know I am not pregnant because we haven't baby-danced yet as :sex: has been the last thing on our minds! Maybe we will get it on this weekend LOL
> 
> Yesterday was probably one of the hardest days I can remember in my lifetime. It's been nearly 3 weeks since the mc and after the initial shock and the procedure, things were getting better. Then yesterday, a dark cloud hit me out of nowhere + a migraine. I don't know if it has anything to do with a hormone drop or what happened but the depression I felt was very isolating and frightening. Horrible thoughts. I really don't want to go to 'that' place again.
> 
> I am so glad to have this thread too. It really does help to talk to people who understand. MA my hopes are very high for you right now with this little girl. I am trying not to get too excited, but I am a big believer in fate and this opportunity came to you in a very favorable manner. I can't wait to hear an update.:hugs:
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all. Heart Tree if you are out there, I am thinking of you.Click to expand...

Glad that you found some laughter for a short time. One thing I can attest to is that it will take time to heal the emotional wounds. Most often, our children stay in our hearts forever. It doesn't just go away. Neither do our hopes and dreams we had for them. It will take time that no amount of movies can take away, the comedies will help some, but a crushed spirit takes time to work through. So know that those emotions are sadly natural for those of us who've lost a child. I know it seems unfathomable now, but one day you'll find joy again in the everyday things. Right now your spirit just needs to grieve and your body needs to heal. :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Animalcracker

Sorry you are feeling blue. I can relate to the eating wrong and not moving. 
This may sound a bit odd but it seems to work for me. (I suffer from severe depression and have been medicated for 16 years, but sometimes I need a natural boost).

When I get that way I go find a patch of sun (if there is any, if not just a quiet place) and just sit there and eat a piece of fruit, (the brighter the better, like an orange or banana) and try to clear my mind. It gives my brain a chance to slow down, switch off for a few minutes. It is almost like a re-boot. Odd I know :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Animalcracker
> 
> Sorry you are feeling blue. I can relate to the eating wrong and not moving.
> This may sound a bit odd but it seems to work for me. (I suffer from severe depression and have been medicated for 16 years, but sometimes I need a natural boost).
> 
> When I get that way I go find a patch of sun (if there is any, if not just a quiet place) and just sit there and eat a piece of fruit, (the brighter the better, like an orange or banana) and try to clear my mind. It gives my brain a chance to slow down, switch off for a few minutes. It is almost like a re-boot. Odd I know :wacko:
> :hugs:

Vivienne, I don't think that's wacko at all. In fact, that kinda gave me some encouragement with my changing diet. I'm an "emotional eater". So using BRIGHT fruits is not only healthy for the body but sounds like the colors help shift the mind too.

Living in Central NY, my Dr. actually found that with the longer darker hours, I've been Vitamin D deficient. I had severe seasonal depression and last winter I thought I was having a heart attack. Turns out that I was vitamin D deficiency. So I take a prescription high Vitman D vitamin and try to get those hours in the sunlight when I can. 

Thanks for sharing that!:thumbup:


----------



## animalcracker

Vivienne said:


> Animalcracker
> 
> Sorry you are feeling blue. I can relate to the eating wrong and not moving.
> This may sound a bit odd but it seems to work for me. (I suffer from severe depression and have been medicated for 16 years, but sometimes I need a natural boost).
> 
> When I get that way I go find a patch of sun (if there is any, if not just a quiet place) and just sit there and eat a piece of fruit, (the brighter the better, like an orange or banana) and try to clear my mind. It gives my brain a chance to slow down, switch off for a few minutes. It is almost like a re-boot. Odd I know :wacko:
> :hugs:

This is a great idea. Thank you Vivienne!

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry that you suffer from severe depression. I have always been a happy person so my feelings yesterday took me by surprise to say the least. I didn't recognize myself and it was very frightening.

Your suggestion doesn't sound wacko at all and i am going to try it! Unfortunately I don't see any sun at the moment :o( I hope you are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

animalcracker said:


> This is a great idea. Thank you Vivienne!
> 
> My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry that you suffer from severe depression. I have always been a happy person so my feelings yesterday took me by surprise to say the least. I didn't recognize myself and it was very frightening.
> 
> Your suggestion doesn't sound wacko at all and i am going to try it! Unfortunately I don't see any sun at the moment :o( I hope you are doing okay :hugs:

AC, I found with both of my losses that sometimes there are just bad days out of the blue that are always the worst. There are certain days I just expect to be bad, like anniversaries of certain dates... but the bad days that hit with no warning are the worst. There is no way to prepare for them, and you're just going along thinking you're really getting better and feeling good, and then WHAMO it's like it just happened. All you can do is just honor those feelings - have them, but don't judge them. I can at least offer you the hope that with time, they seem to come less frequently. 

I also had headache problems (though not migraines) for a while until my hormones settled down completely. Again, the only hope I can offer you is that they will go away eventually. 

Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day. :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

HappyAuntie said:


> animalcracker said:
> 
> 
> This is a great idea. Thank you Vivienne!
> 
> My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry that you suffer from severe depression. I have always been a happy person so my feelings yesterday took me by surprise to say the least. I didn't recognize myself and it was very frightening.
> 
> Your suggestion doesn't sound wacko at all and i am going to try it! Unfortunately I don't see any sun at the moment :o( I hope you are doing okay :hugs:
> 
> AC, I found with both of my losses that sometimes there are just bad days out of the blue that are always the worst. There are certain days I just expect to be bad, like anniversaries of certain dates... but the bad days that hit with no warning are the worst. There is no way to prepare for them, and you're just going along thinking you're really getting better and feeling good, and then WHAMO it's like it just happened. All you can do is just honor those feelings - have them, but don't judge them. I can at least offer you the hope that with time, they seem to come less frequently.
> 
> I also had headache problems (though not migraines) for a while until my hormones settled down completely. Again, the only hope I can offer you is that they will go away eventually.
> 
> Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Happy Auntie :hugs:

What you described is exactly what happened to me. It was so very unexpected as I was starting to feel better. 

I also haven't had a migraine since I was 18 years old so that was shocking too. All in all, yesterday was a very peculiar and horrid day. Today I felt much better though.

Thank you for your kind words! I hope you are doing okay too :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Animal Cracker - :hug: for you

Vivienne - great advice

Scarlett gained 130g in 2 days so I'm feeling more positive about the b feeding now

Love and :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls! How is everyone doing today? :hi:

Mrs J, I am so pleased to hear that Scarlett gained some weight. I have heard how difficult breast feeding can be. Good for you for sticking it out. :thumbup:

I'm having another good day today. Did I tell you all that I am trying a special diet for my fibroids? I bought a book about trying to shrink fibroids the natural way and I am giving it a shot. I'm basically on a 100% organic, non-processed food, 85% vegetarian diet :help: Can I get a 'oh man that sucks?' LOL!!

Actually it is not so bad. I am doing okay with it. I packed on a good 30lbs when I quit smoking in January so it's also helping me drop some pounds and I have heard that can help with fertility too. It's amazing how you'll stick to a diet if you have to!

I've been trying to get back to working out too (I hate working out!) but I have to do it. While I wait for that sticky BFP, I can at least try to get my body back! :bodyb:

I'll leave you all with a little something to make you laugh. This is me on the treadmill. hee hee!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIbCFNyZmPo

Hope you are all having a great day! xoxo


----------



## skye2010

Hahaha, Animalcracker, that's a good one :))


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I have been super busy at work and havent had a chance to write anything, though I have been trying to keep up with the posts. 

I was having a good day, but now I am kind of upset. I just received a voice message from my hospital asking me to call back so they can schedule my delivery and hospital tour walk thruWTF? :growlmad:I dont understand how they would not have it in their computer that I had a miscarriage. Like I needed the reminder that I will NOT be having a baby in 2 weeks, but should have been. So now I have to call back and let them know that no, I wont be needing to come in, etc. It just very frustrating and upsetting. :sad2: I am just ready to be pregnant again, but I know it will happen when it is upposed to happen - patience. 

Hopefully the rest of the day is better. :shrug:


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been super busy at work and havent had a chance to write anything, though I have been trying to keep up with the posts.
> 
> I was having a good day, but now I am kind of upset. I just received a voice message from my hospital asking me to call back so they can schedule my delivery and hospital tour walk thruWTF? :growlmad:I dont understand how they would not have it in their computer that I had a miscarriage. Like I needed the reminder that I will NOT be having a baby in 2 weeks, but should have been. So now I have to call back and let them know that no, I wont be needing to come in, etc. It just very frustrating and upsetting. :sad2: I am just ready to be pregnant again, but I know it will happen when it is upposed to happen - patience.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of the day is better. :shrug:

If I could bitch-slap the stupid ass who is responsible for NOT communicating these things I would. It is so hurtful when something like that happens.

I had to register for my insurance plan's 'healthy Pregnancy' program when I got pregnant and I got a call shortly after the D&C from a registered nurse asking how the pregnancy was going. It felt like a kick in the stomach.

I am sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: I hope things get better oxo


----------



## pablo797

AC, one of the things I like best about this thread are the pearls of wisdom and understanding. I am so glad you are feeling better and what sounds like more yourself. I think when someone said not to beat yourself up for feeling low was really important. It's not a bad thing to feel sad, or to feel sad down the road, this is a jorney of recovery, it will take time, and we are all here for you.

on another note, loved the bear video!!! Too funny! Know what you mean about giving up stuff for ttc, I quit drinking coffee.:coffee: Not that I was a caffine junkie, but I LOVED that morning cup. It's been three months since any caffine. Trying to cut all alcohol, but I need one vice. I've seriously cut down, but a glass of wine or vodka tonic after work is most needed. Good luck with the diet, sounds really healthy and I applaud you for giving it a try. I quit smoking about 5 years ago and know how those pounds creap up. Best of luck with everything! 

Mrs. J, yeh on the breast feeding!! Hope it starts to go more smoothly for you. 

as for me, trying not to get my hopes up as the boobs stay sore and no AF. She isn't due for a while anyway, but hope springs eternal. One last note, decided to go with a gift certificate for baby shower so no shopping for baby gifts. I realized I wanted to do it to pretend I was shopping for myself and I don't think that's healthy behavior. 

hope everyone has a great day, MA wish you were here it is a beautiful sunny fall day and at 10,000 ft altitude you get more vitamine D than you can handle! :flower::flower:


----------



## Skier75

I'm so sorry about the call MissMuffet! It sucks to be reminded of something so painful. :hugs:

LOVE the video animalcracker!! I needed a laugh today!

This 2ww is making me bonkers, and it's slow season for work where I live, so I have a lot of time off right now which is not helping in distracting me! On a good note, we move into our new place 2 weeks from today, so I'm trying to only focus on that right now. Ok, me time over, thanks for letting me babble.....:haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

MissMuffet, that is awful!! :hugs: 

You might consider putting a complaint in writing and either mailing or emailing it to the hospital administrator, hopefully sparing another woman from the same horrible phone call. Chances are the person who actually made the call doesn't have much control over the situation, but I've learned a well-worded formal complaint can really get results. I always have to write mine just because when I try to complain in person or over the phone, I get way too emotional and that can make the listener defensive and more likely to blow me off as a crazy b*tch. But when I write it down, I can reread and rewrite it until it says exactly what I need it to say... and when it's in writing, it's harder for the hospital to ignore! 

I hope your day improves. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been super busy at work and havent had a chance to write anything, though I have been trying to keep up with the posts.
> 
> I was having a good day, but now I am kind of upset. I just received a voice message from my hospital asking me to call back so they can schedule my delivery and hospital tour walk thruWTF? :growlmad:I dont understand how they would not have it in their computer that I had a miscarriage. Like I needed the reminder that I will NOT be having a baby in 2 weeks, but should have been. So now I have to call back and let them know that no, I wont be needing to come in, etc. It just very frustrating and upsetting. :sad2: I am just ready to be pregnant again, but I know it will happen when it is upposed to happen - patience.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of the day is better. :shrug:

This EXACT same thing happened to me. I received a call about birthing classes through the hospital, They sent a letter out asking how my birthing experience was and if my baby was attatching THEN they had the nerve to send a letter out demanding Jackson's insurance or payup.

I actually had quite a few things that went bad and took it to the Hospital Board Of Directors to change certain proceedures concerning bureved mommies in the hospital.

Would you believe I was asked if I wanted his birth certificate. They said I'd receive it in the mail....turns out I got a call saying we had to pick it up at the hospital. I had to go to the LABOR and delivery department to pick up my sons birth and death certificates and as we went into a room they wheeled a newborn baby boy past me only weeks after I lost my son. :growlmad:

My recommendation is that you call the hospital and ask for the CEO's number. Find out what it is and ask for an appointment to speak with him. This is something that should be changed in hospitals concerning bureaving parents. It shouldn't be happening at all!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Hey girls! How is everyone doing today? :hi:
> 
> Mrs J, I am so pleased to hear that Scarlett gained some weight. I have heard how difficult breast feeding can be. Good for you for sticking it out. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having another good day today. Did I tell you all that I am trying a special diet for my fibroids? I bought a book about trying to shrink fibroids the natural way and I am giving it a shot. I'm basically on a 100% organic, non-processed food, 85% vegetarian diet :help: Can I get a 'oh man that sucks?' LOL!!
> 
> Actually it is not so bad. I am doing okay with it. I packed on a good 30lbs when I quit smoking in January so it's also helping me drop some pounds and I have heard that can help with fertility too. It's amazing how you'll stick to a diet if you have to!
> 
> I've been trying to get back to working out too (I hate working out!) but I have to do it. While I wait for that sticky BFP, I can at least try to get my body back! :bodyb:
> 
> I'll leave you all with a little something to make you laugh. This is me on the treadmill. hee hee!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIbCFNyZmPo
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day! xoxo

:haha: that was a HILLARIOUS video. I hope this new diet works out for you. I too am doing a fast. It's more for spiritual renewal than anything else, however it is also a vegetarian diet and removes dairy, processed foods, no sugar including natural sugars and only water to drink with exception to fruit or veggie smoothies.

I've also been working out twice a day and I am honest when I say I HATE exercising. I feel better afterwards...but it's hard to get motivated to do it when it burns. :lol: The perks are that my husband gives me back massages the next day when my muscles are fatigued from weight training.:happydance:

I pray you'll find your feeling better soon and that the vegetarian diet will help with everything.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mrs. J, how exciting little Scarlett is gaining weight. I too have heard breastfeeding can be hard. I plan to breastfeed after doing research. You'll have to keep me posted on your experience!

Pablo, oh, I'm hopeful for you. I think it's a great idea about the gift certificate. I like to use that time to baby shop too, but have decided to refrain now. I may not even do shopping until after we have our baby just because of our last experience. I do plan to buy a pack and play. My sil and several friends kept their babies in the pack and play next to their beds for a few months so the babies were closer to them. Pack and plays come with bassinettes now and well as changing tables. I figure that will be something to come home to. We have our crib and everything, but Doug and I want to sell it, Those were Jackson's and I think we plan to start fresh, though I still have new clothes packed away that I'm too heartbroken to even bring out. Praying :fairydust: soon for you my dear friend.

Oh, and I wish I were there too. I actually finished reading a quilt novel that takes the reader back to the depression era in Colorado. The main character who lost her baby too, really healed my heart. I LOVED hearing the stories of the higher altitudes and she mentioned how everything happens a bit quicker at higher altitudes. Granted it was a novel, but I read it at a hard time in my life and it made CO sound SO BEAUTIFUL! The History too. I LOVE history and CO has alot of history. Thanks for thinking of me!

LP, the move sounds like it's a good one for you?? We moved in July and I finally feel the comfort of "home". Focus on that packing....try doing some things for yourself. I often find a book I like to read and engulf myself in the characters, or go out with my friends. I also love to quilt so right now I'm slowly piecing 12 inch star blocks for a Stars and Stripes theme quilt I'm doing. It keeps me busy and then after seeing the outcome, I find gratification. It helps to find something your good at and like to do so that you keep your mind busy and your spirits up during this process. :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks ladies for your support. I truly appreciate it. Happy Auntie - thanks for the advice and I will put in a formal complaint in writing. It does normally get better results. I am like you I get way too emotional. 

When I went in for my D&C I went to one of the hospitals Family Planning Associate facilities. Well, there were a bunch of Pro Life supporters outside and as I was going in a lady asked if I was going into the building (mind you there are several companies in this building) and she handed me a pamphlet saying, I just want you think about and see how a baby grows and develops. I lost it and got extremely emotional and told her my baby did not grow nor was developing and I didn't want or need her stupid flyer My husband had to pull me away. I was so angry! I have a problem with people making snap judgements and not knowing or having any information. 

Fortunately, my day is getting better, it is also helps that I am still at work and swamped, so I dont have much time to dwell on it! Again, thanks for all your support, it is really nice to know that there are people who "get it" and can say the right things to make ya feel better


----------



## MissMuffet08

Mommy's Angel said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have been super busy at work and havent had a chance to write anything, though I have been trying to keep up with the posts.
> 
> I was having a good day, but now I am kind of upset. I just received a voice message from my hospital asking me to call back so they can schedule my delivery and hospital tour walk thruWTF? :growlmad:I dont understand how they would not have it in their computer that I had a miscarriage. Like I needed the reminder that I will NOT be having a baby in 2 weeks, but should have been. So now I have to call back and let them know that no, I wont be needing to come in, etc. It just very frustrating and upsetting. :sad2: I am just ready to be pregnant again, but I know it will happen when it is upposed to happen - patience.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of the day is better. :shrug:
> 
> This EXACT same thing happened to me. I received a call about birthing classes through the hospital, They sent a letter out asking how my birthing experience was and if my baby was attatching THEN they had the nerve to send a letter out demanding Jackson's insurance or payup.
> 
> I actually had quite a few things that went bad and took it to the Hospital Board Of Directors to change certain proceedures concerning bureved mommies in the hospital.
> 
> Would you believe I was asked if I wanted his birth certificate. They said I'd receive it in the mail....turns out I got a call saying we had to pick it up at the hospital. I had to go to the LABOR and delivery department to pick up my sons birth and death certificates and as we went into a room they wheeled a newborn baby boy past me only weeks after I lost my son. :growlmad:
> 
> My recommendation is that you call the hospital and ask for the CEO's number. Find out what it is and ask for an appointment to speak with him. This is something that should be changed in hospitals concerning bureaving parents. It shouldn't be happening at all!:hugs:Click to expand...

Wow MA - how very unfeeling and heartless of the Hospital Staff. I am truly sorry you had to go through something like that. I am with Kaiser so I doubt I will actually be able to speak with the CEO, however, I will be writing a letter and maybe I will also ask to make an appointment to come in to chat about their procedure. Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> When I went in for my D&C I went to one of the hospitals Family Planning Associate facilities. Well, there were a bunch of Pro Life supporters outside and as I was going in a lady asked if I was going into the building (mind you there are several companies in this building) and she handed me a pamphlet saying, I just want you think about and see how a baby grows and develops. I lost it and got extremely emotional and told her my baby did not grow nor was developing and I didn't want or need her stupid flyer My husband had to pull me away. I was so angry! I have a problem with people making snap judgements and not knowing or having any information.
> 
> Fortunately, my day is getting better, it is also helps that I am still at work and swamped, so I dont have much time to dwell on it! Again, thanks for all your support, it is really nice to know that there are people who "get it" and can say the right things to make ya feel better

I have a VERY hard time with that when I see and hear about it. I'm Pro life for reasons I think we all may agree on, but I find it quite inappropriate to hang out in front of a place like that. In my own opinion, that jargon won't reach anyone only make them feel condemned and judged for a decision that's already hard to make.:cry: I've seen quite a few pro life not for profit groups that work to reach young mothers, etc., where they are. They've actually worked MUCH better than standing outside a family planning facility where in many cases, the mother has already decided. I hear all kinds of feedback that there are some who change their minds and that they are worth it, but there are better ways to approach that without causing strife in my opinion as the other pro life groups who you don't often see in the news or in newspapers who've actually done something wonderful. One thing I found quite awesome was a Christian Adoption Agency moved right next to a family planning agency. 

They don't allow Pro life to picket outside. They hoped to reach women who felt they had no other choice but to abort, just by giving them an opportunity to talk. They don't walk over to family planning, the only thing they do is they put a series of pamphlets out on their porch with FAQ's about adoption and alternative choices and leave the next step to the mother. Without saying a WORD or even picketing, this agency has saved more lives just by being where the mothers already are. I find it refreshing and wish we could do that all over the place to stop the insanity of insensitivity amongst pro lifers.

So sad to hear you had that happen to you. Losing your baby is hard enough, but to feel condemned and judged for something you have no control over is just cruel. :hugs:


----------



## Skier75

Mommy's Angel said:


> LP, the move sounds like it's a good one for you?? We moved in July and I finally feel the comfort of "home". Focus on that packing....try doing some things for yourself. I often find a book I like to read and engulf myself in the characters, or go out with my friends. I also love to quilt so right now I'm slowly piecing 12 inch star blocks for a Stars and Stripes theme quilt I'm doing. It keeps me busy and then after seeing the outcome, I find gratification. It helps to find something your good at and like to do so that you keep your mind busy and your spirits up during this process. :hug:

This move IS a good one. We are moving into our first house!! (Finally!) We live in a ski resort, so affordable housing is almost non-exsistent, so the process to be able to buy affordable homes requires waiting on a list for years....not to mention that we bought it in February and only now get to move in! :happydance: I should take more time to read, instead of torturing myself on bnb :haha: It finally stopped raining so we can at least go 'play' outside (some biking & running). Have fun with the quilting, and best to you on your new exercise plan! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh WTG!! :happydance: I'm amazed you had to wait so long, but I bet it will feel SO GOOD to finally be in your own home. Reading is good, but we love having you on here too. :winkie:


----------



## Vivienne

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been super busy at work and havent had a chance to write anything, though I have been trying to keep up with the posts.
> 
> I was having a good day, but now I am kind of upset. I just received a voice message from my hospital asking me to call back so they can schedule my delivery and hospital tour walk thruWTF? :growlmad:I dont understand how they would not have it in their computer that I had a miscarriage. Like I needed the reminder that I will NOT be having a baby in 2 weeks, but should have been. So now I have to call back and let them know that no, I wont be needing to come in, etc. It just very frustrating and upsetting. :sad2: I am just ready to be pregnant again, but I know it will happen when it is upposed to happen - patience.
> 
> Hopefully the rest of the day is better. :shrug:

The sheer incompetence of some medical institutions baffles me. :wacko:
This seems to happen a lot and it's just not on :growlmad:
I am so sorry that you have to even deal with these people again! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> Would you believe I was asked if I wanted his birth certificate. They said I'd receive it in the mail....turns out I got a call saying we had to pick it up at the hospital. I had to go to the LABOR and delivery department to pick up my sons birth and death certificates and as we went into a room they wheeled a newborn baby boy past me only weeks after I lost my son. :growlmad:

Horrified doesn't even describe how I felt reading this MA. I don't know how I would have come out of an experience like that..and to go through that too....in one piece.

Much love and good wishes to you my friend. :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey gals! Happy Friday!:happydance:

I've been torturing myself this week taking cheapie pregnancy tests every other day to see if my HCG is going down after the D&C. The test strip today is significantly lighter than it was 2 days ago so that's good! :happydance:

Come on AF! I never thought I would be so anxious to get AF, but I want to try again!

Hope everyone is doing well xoxo:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

I have GOT to start checkng in more than once a day. 

missmuffett, I am so sorry and share the same feelings as everyone else that a formal response is a great idea. If there's one thing this group is it's a stand up fight kind of crowd. From MA, to MC, to heartree, when there's an injustice and we can spare someone else any pain they get up and do it. I am so proud of all of you!!

LP579, I too live in a ski town and know the trials of what we call "mud season". We also know the trials of housing in a ski town when $500,000 will only buy you a fixer upper and who has that kind of cash?!! So I am extremely happy for you!! We live in a TINY 2 bedroom condo and I dream nightly of a house. As for ttc, the wait will drive you crazy, I know, and I was looking foreward to sharing possible tests of BFP with you, but alas I started spotting this am so I think AF is around the corner. I knew it was a long shot this month, but you always hope. I am sending mad baby dust your way in hopes you have a different outcome. :dust::dust::dust:

finally ma, what a horrible hospital story, and the clothes of jacksons I wouldn't be able to throw away either. How heart breaking. You have been down such a difficult road, I really wish for sticky bean for you soon. 

well it's friday, i'll check back in later to see if someone else has done some much needed ass kicking.


----------



## Skier75

pablo797 said:


> LP579, I too live in a ski town and know the trials of what we call "mud season". We also know the trials of housing in a ski town when $500,000 will only buy you a fixer upper and who has that kind of cash?!! So I am extremely happy for you!! We live in a TINY 2 bedroom condo and I dream nightly of a house. As for ttc, the wait will drive you crazy, I know, and I was looking foreward to sharing possible tests of BFP with you, but alas I started spotting this am so I think AF is around the corner. I knew it was a long shot this month, but you always hope. I am sending mad baby dust your way in hopes you have a different outcome. :dust::dust::dust:

I guess I should clarify that my "house" is in fact a townhouse! An actual house would be well over a million dollars here soooooo we'll be lucky to one day have a duplex! I assume you're a big skier? 

I'm really hoping that your spotting isn't AF, and I thank you so much for the mad baby dust!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp579 said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> LP579, I too live in a ski town and know the trials of what we call "mud season". We also know the trials of housing in a ski town when $500,000 will only buy you a fixer upper and who has that kind of cash?!! So I am extremely happy for you!! We live in a TINY 2 bedroom condo and I dream nightly of a house. As for ttc, the wait will drive you crazy, I know, and I was looking foreward to sharing possible tests of BFP with you, but alas I started spotting this am so I think AF is around the corner. I knew it was a long shot this month, but you always hope. I am sending mad baby dust your way in hopes you have a different outcome. :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I guess I should clarify that my "house" is in fact a townhouse! An actual house would be well over a million dollars here soooooo we'll be lucky to one day have a duplex! I assume you're a big skier?
> 
> I'm really hoping that your spotting isn't AF, and I thank you so much for the mad baby dust!!!Click to expand...

:dohh:I thanked you for this post :rofl: So there must be a reason to thank you! :flower:

At any rate, I meant to push Quote as I couldn't believe to buy a home where you are, it would be a million dollars :hugs: I thought New York State was bad with taxes and high cost of living, but sounds like there are many places who are taking advantage of tourist areas to raise the cost of living.



Happy Friday to everyone else. Pablo, sorry to hear of the spotting but still holding on to hope that it's the "good spotting".

Sounds like we all may end up with similar cycles. I only have a few more days left of Provera before mine comes. I'm thinking beginning or middle of next week. Slightly nervous about the injectables. Praying I do them right.Haha

I would absolutely LOVE to see us all get :BFP: consecutively. Carry safely to term and start meeting in a baby forum. :lol:


----------



## MrsJ08

Miss Moffet & Mommy's - I'm sorry you had such insensitive and incompetent hospital experiences. :hug:

Pablo - Before I was pregnant with Scarlett and we were WTT I used to go to Mothercare sometimes and look at prams etc.. not sure why, I just felt compelled to look at all the baby stuff. Sometimes I used to sit in the car after I had been there and just sob. I remember the first time I went in there after I fell pregnant - I felt really guilty like I didn't really belong there. It took me ages to get my head around the fact that I actually needed to go! It's mad the things we put ourselves through. You are taking a much healthier approach by buying the gift certificate! 

Lots of love and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## pablo797

mrsJ, thanks for that, nice to know I'm not crazy, or if I am you're crazy too!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I haven't been posting, but I have been reading. I'm absolutely shocked at the insensitivity of the medical community. I don't understand how things aren't documented in records. After my last 2 miscarriages, I was hounded to participate in a study for pregnant women. I kept ignoring them, but it was awful to keep getting calls and mail from them. 

Pablo, I hope the spotting is implantation bleeding. I hope the witch stays away! 

Animalcracker, I took a bunch of HPT tests after my losses. It is the only time you want them to be negative! It is a very good sign that they are getting lighter. AF will be here soon. I know the wait is frustrating. 

MA, I love the idea of starting a baby forum! I hope one day we all find ourselves there. And soon!

:hi: Hi to everyone else.

I had a very rough day yesterday. My new boss called me into her office. She started right as I was having my 3rd miscarriage. My old boss told her what was going on with me. The new boss reached out to me and was very nice about it. Anyway, I go into her office yesterday and she tells me she's 4 1/2 months pregnant. I was shocked. She is 37 and this is her first pregnancy. She told me they have been trying for a long time. Part of me wanted to ask her questions about ttc to relay to all of you. But the other part of me was just hurt. Here I am waiting for a second opinion to be told if I can ever carry a child and she's sitting here telling me she's going to have a baby and I'm going to have to watch her blossom every day. I left her office and started crying. Then I did the math. She's due exactly when I should be due. Great. Now I have a visual reminder of where I should be. I can't believe this. I'm having a hard enough time picking myself up and then I get kicked down again. I told her I was happy for her, but that it was going to be incredibly difficult for me. She understood. Luckily I have the flexibility to work from home on Wed, Thurs, and Friday so I really only have to see her 2 days a week. But still!!! I'm not sure how much more I can take. I feel like I'm breaking. My husband said I don't have to be strong, he'll be strong for both of us. I'm not used to being weak though. Uuuggghhh....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been posting, but I have been reading. I'm absolutely shocked at the insensitivity of the medical community. I don't understand how things aren't documented in records. After my last 2 miscarriages, I was hounded to participate in a study for pregnant women. I kept ignoring them, but it was awful to keep getting calls and mail from them.
> 
> Pablo, I hope the spotting is implantation bleeding. I hope the witch stays away!
> 
> Animalcracker, I took a bunch of HPT tests after my losses. It is the only time you want them to be negative! It is a very good sign that they are getting lighter. AF will be here soon. I know the wait is frustrating.
> 
> MA, I love the idea of starting a baby forum! I hope one day we all find ourselves there. And soon!
> 
> :hi: Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I had a very rough day yesterday. My new boss called me into her office. She started right as I was having my 3rd miscarriage. My old boss told her what was going on with me. The new boss reached out to me and was very nice about it. Anyway, I go into her office yesterday and she tells me she's 4 1/2 months pregnant. I was shocked. She is 37 and this is her first pregnancy. She told me they have been trying for a long time. Part of me wanted to ask her questions about ttc to relay to all of you. But the other part of me was just hurt. Here I am waiting for a second opinion to be told if I can ever carry a child and she's sitting here telling me she's going to have a baby and I'm going to have to watch her blossom every day. I left her office and started crying. Then I did the math. She's due exactly when I should be due. Great. Now I have a visual reminder of where I should be. I can't believe this. I'm having a hard enough time picking myself up and then I get kicked down again. I told her I was happy for her, but that it was going to be incredibly difficult for me. She understood. Luckily I have the flexibility to work from home on Wed, Thurs, and Friday so I really only have to see her 2 days a week. But still!!! I'm not sure how much more I can take. I feel like I'm breaking. My husband said I don't have to be strong, he'll be strong for both of us. I'm not used to being weak though. Uuuggghhh....

Oh dear Amanda, I'm SO SORRY your going through this. :hugs: My heart aches along side you and I continue to hope as you do for your appointment to change the outcome. I can't imagine why your boss would share things that way. Sounds like the staff could use some sensitivity training. As I found out with our own experience, people just don't know what to say....often times it leaks to not knowing HOW to say things. I get the idea was she wanted to open up lines of communication with you since she was pregnant and knew of your loss, however... there are other ways to do this that apparently she doesn't know. My opinion is unless someone has walked in our shoes, they really haven't the right words to say. Those who comforted me most said the least and gave their shoulder to lean on and be good LISTENERS. As a Christian, many people would come to me and throw scripture my way or tell me it was "God's Will", which really wasn't the case. For us it was more of knowing the scripture, but it didn't help, what would've helped was just a hug and a listening ear. Mind you, not every Christian did that, but as I mentioned, those who helped the most, said the least.

Just because you hurt doesn't mean your weak. I think for most of us, we think that to show the vulnerable part of us outward is a sign of weakness when in fact it shows strength and a testimony to where you've been. It also gives those close to us the chance to help when we are at our lowest. Amanda, you are FAR from weak dear friend!:hugs: Don't lose hope.

My grandmother used to say that I shouldn't count something out until there was evidence nothing could be done. Run it through the ringer a few times she'd say. Now that she's gone, I think there was something to that. So I hold on to hope even when it looks like things are hopelessly going awry.

I don't really have anything to share that would make it all better, but I do want to tell you that you are a beautiful woman and it hurts me to see you in such pain. I pray and think of you often and hope beyond hope that you'll get better news at your next appointment. 

Sounds like you have a good husband. The fact that he wants to take care of you when you need him the most show's he's a keeper!:thumbup:


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> MA, I love the idea of starting a baby forum! I hope one day we all find ourselves there. And soon!
> 
> I had a very rough day yesterday. My new boss called me into her office. She started right as I was having my 3rd miscarriage. My old boss told her what was going on with me. The new boss reached out to me and was very nice about it. Anyway, I go into her office yesterday and she tells me she's 4 1/2 months pregnant. I was shocked. She is 37 and this is her first pregnancy. She told me they have been trying for a long time. Part of me wanted to ask her questions about ttc to relay to all of you. But the other part of me was just hurt. Here I am waiting for a second opinion to be told if I can ever carry a child and she's sitting here telling me she's going to have a baby and I'm going to have to watch her blossom every day. I left her office and started crying. Then I did the math. She's due exactly when I should be due. Great. Now I have a visual reminder of where I should be. I can't believe this. I'm having a hard enough time picking myself up and then I get kicked down again. I told her I was happy for her, but that it was going to be incredibly difficult for me. She understood. Luckily I have the flexibility to work from home on Wed, Thurs, and Friday so I really only have to see her 2 days a week. But still!!! I'm not sure how much more I can take. I feel like I'm breaking. My husband said I don't have to be strong, he'll be strong for both of us. I'm not used to being weak though. Uuuggghhh....

Oh Amanda :nope: This encounter with your boss must have felt like a kick in the stomach, I was grimacing reading this story. I am so sorry:flow:

When is your second opinion occurring? Did you set something up with another Dr? I am anxious to hear about it and I am praying it is good news.

Like you, I ove MA's idea of a baby forum! I want nothing more than for all of us to get some sticky beans and share our pregnancy joy and stories together. :hugs:

I know it is difficult, but stay strong Amanda and keep the faith. The world (and life) is a funny thing. The power of positive thinking is surprising. Much love and good wishes to you my friend! xo:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been posting, but I have been reading. I'm absolutely shocked at the insensitivity of the medical community. I don't understand how things aren't documented in records. After my last 2 miscarriages, I was hounded to participate in a study for pregnant women. I kept ignoring them, but it was awful to keep getting calls and mail from them.
> 
> Pablo, I hope the spotting is implantation bleeding. I hope the witch stays away!
> 
> Animalcracker, I took a bunch of HPT tests after my losses. It is the only time you want them to be negative! It is a very good sign that they are getting lighter. AF will be here soon. I know the wait is frustrating.
> 
> MA, I love the idea of starting a baby forum! I hope one day we all find ourselves there. And soon!
> 
> :hi: Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I had a very rough day yesterday. My new boss called me into her office. She started right as I was having my 3rd miscarriage. My old boss told her what was going on with me. The new boss reached out to me and was very nice about it. Anyway, I go into her office yesterday and she tells me she's 4 1/2 months pregnant. I was shocked. She is 37 and this is her first pregnancy. She told me they have been trying for a long time. Part of me wanted to ask her questions about ttc to relay to all of you. But the other part of me was just hurt. Here I am waiting for a second opinion to be told if I can ever carry a child and she's sitting here telling me she's going to have a baby and I'm going to have to watch her blossom every day. I left her office and started crying. Then I did the math. She's due exactly when I should be due. Great. Now I have a visual reminder of where I should be. I can't believe this. I'm having a hard enough time picking myself up and then I get kicked down again. I told her I was happy for her, but that it was going to be incredibly difficult for me. She understood. Luckily I have the flexibility to work from home on Wed, Thurs, and Friday so I really only have to see her 2 days a week. But still!!! I'm not sure how much more I can take. I feel like I'm breaking. My husband said I don't have to be strong, he'll be strong for both of us. I'm not used to being weak though. Uuuggghhh....

Oh Amanda,
I cannot find the words for you, I am never good that way. :cry:
Lean on your husband, it's not a sign of weakness to look for support at this time. Cry, scream, stamp your feet because it's not fair.:growlmad:
And vent here because you can, we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks MA, AC and Viv. I feel better today. I went out to see some music with friends last night. Gave my girlfriend a bday gift that she loved. It feels good to give something to someone else. 

MA I love your grandmother's words of wisdom. I'll try to remember them. You always have such inspirational things to say. One day your grandchildren will be quoting you!

AC my appt is October 14. I'll keep you posted. How are you doing doll? I hope you are ok. You are getting through this day by day. That's all we can do. 

xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> AC my appt is October 14. I'll keep you posted. How are you doing doll? I hope you are ok. You are getting through this day by day. That's all we can do.
> 
> xoxo

Amanda, I am anxious to hear about your appointment. It goes without saying I will be thinking of you and want nothing more than for this new Dr. to give you good news.

I am doing ok and taking things day by day. Monday and Tuesday of last week were very bad days. Today is a good day (yesterday too). 

After my mc I remember one of your emails stating that the first few weeks after would be very difficult and that lots of things will remind me of what happened. That is exactly what is happening to me. Everywhere I turn I see babies, pregnant women, reminders of having a baby, etc.

I'm just taking it day by day really and waiting for AF to start!

I am so glad you are back on the forum, I missed you! I am sure you are counting down the days to the 14th Oct. I will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Code:

amanda, so good to hear from you,i am jut sorry it's under such crappy circumstances. I won't repeat what everyone said, but maybe suggest some help. I went looking for this forum becaue I needed help copping with ttc. If we are not enough ( and I mean that in the best possible way) then find someone else. You are in the field I'm sure you could find a good counselor. I know you are feeling like you are going to "break" I just don't want you to become hopeless. You are an amazingly strong women, but we all need a little extra help sometimes, it's smart not weak to know when to ask for it. As I've said before i'll be in your area this coming weekend. If you want to get together before your appointment, I will be free sunday afernoon/evening. We are all here for you, at all times.

MrsJ, and amanda, I too hope spotting is not the witch, but as I said not holding breath, however no af today so maybe . . . 

my subconscious is my worst enemy, had totally vivid baby dream last night. It's hard enough planning friends baby shower without own brain fu#*ing with me! 

MA WHEN we all get our sticky beans I am all about starting a forum. It will be great to continue the friendships through the next stage. 

have a great weekend all! I am being totally self indulgent and getting a pedicure right now!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pablo! I'm feeling better today. Tim told me he wants to try this cycle even knowing that it might result in another mc. I'm scared but excited. I'm still getting my second opinion but I think I want to keep trying. It's better than wondering "what if" for the rest of my life. Work will be hard no doubt but I'm going to make the best of it. I have thought about counseling and got some referrals. I decided instead to start doing yoga again instead. I was trained in expressive arts therapy which includes dance/movement therapy. Working my body and mind has always been more therapeutic for me than talk therapy alone. So next week I'm going to a new class. I'm excited as I haven't had a yoga practice for years! 

I'm already booked for that weekend actually but thank you for the offer! I hope the weather is good. It is fleet week that weekend which means the Blue Angels will be flying over SF. I always feel like the entire city comes out on my birthday weekend to celebrate. I hope you feel like that too. More importantly I hope you'll have a little bean in there when you are in SF! Stay away AF!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies...
Long time no see. I've finally read and caught up to everyone's progress over the last several weeks. Seems to be both good and bad news, but my thoughts and prayers go out to you all. Congrats MrsJ on a beautiful baby girl.

I'd driven myself completely batty last month because it had been only the second time since I've been TTC/NTNP that I realistically felt I might see a BFP. I'd tested CD28 and had a BFN, so I knew I wasn't PG, but with the *terrible* PMS and what not, I felt like I could be. My AF, still erratic, came CD31. 

Sooooo, I just needed time to regroup, and put the TTC stuff into perspective. I decided to be more deliberate, but more patient/less emotional about an admittedly emotional process. 

Here's my (LONG) update: even before the test, I'd gotten a referral by my GP for an OB/GYN. I had the consultation appointment just last Tuesday. I'd submitted a thorough medical history, and she asked for even more clarification during the consult. Her initial take was that it was good that I came in at the point, given my AMA. She also figured that the erratic cycles indicated equally erratic ovulation and my timing could be all off, so to start using an OTC OPK. She also scheduled me for the following Day 3 labs--TSH, FSH, and Prolactin. She was going to have me wait to take the HSG until after we got the results from the Day 3 labs, but changed her mind and wants me to take the HSG as well at Day 6 (or as close to it as possible). And then I'll come back in late October to review the results discuss next steps. So I'll need to go into immediate action at the first sign of AF this time (which could be as early as Monday or as late as September 14). This month I'm not stressed out about the TWW, one because I really don't think we did anything that would result in a BFP this month, and also because I'm pretty curious about the test results, so I'm actually sort of looking forward to AF.

She suggested that I continue to take vitamins, was leery about my more "radical" supplements, and wanted me to continue to focus on weight loss (I look pretty slender to many, but I've put on about 12-15 lbs since I got married, so I've been working out three times weekly for nearly a month). If everything checks out, she's going to recommend a SA for my DH (which I'm sure will not go over well, especially since he's not so engaged in the TTC (he expects that when it's meant to happen, it'll just happen, even if I'm like 50, I suppose and is not particularly good with the perception of failure, FME), and especially since he had a DD just five years ago, so he'll figure he's all good).

Sorry so long--I don't have any friends (except one) who is TTC, and she's given up and she and DH are now looking at adoption (she was TTC long before I'd even considered it). All my other friends are either not in a relationship, not having children, or already have all the children they're going to have.


----------



## heart tree

Nikki sounds like you have a solid plan in place. I'm glad your doc is doing tests. My husband wasn't super into ttc when he did his SA. But he did it. He made me leave the house! I took a walk and he called me when he was done. Then we drove it to the hospital. Now that I've had 3 mcs he'll do just about anything. 

Good luck with your tests! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Heart Tree so good to see you back with us, my heart goes out to you as you have been through so much and are still having to battle. Life doesn't make sense at times but hey what can we do but keep battling in the belief that things have to change soon and go our way. Loving your idea of Yoga to keep you happy and healthy, I am pretty much the same in that exercise makes me feel so much better and I plan on heading back to the gym as soon as I return from the UK.

Well I have had some more bad news the past few days, my AMH results came back and they were very low. 9.98 pmol. I received the results via a letter sent to my email as I live overseas from the docs. I called him to discuss and had an agonising wait to talk with him as he was in theatre all day. He was lovely and did call me back around 7pm when he had finished and explained that my results were much lower than he had expected and that I would have to change my drug protocol for IVF. I had just ordered them the day before and they do not accept you to return them which is tough as they cost over 1,000 pounds. He has sais that he will arrange to buy them from me and keep them at his clinic. They will start the process of stimulation and see how I go but I know that my chances of success are greatly reduced. He has told me that he will discuss everything with me in more detail when I go in for my surgery tomorrow so I should know more by tomorrow night.

I cried my eyes out on Friday as feel like another hurdle appears everytime I seem to get closer on this TTC journey but I now feel better about it all. At least I now have all the right information so they can tackle the problem in the best way and although I wish I was wrong I always knew there was a bigger issue. Everyone told me to relax and try naturally for another year but I knew that something was not right. We will try IVF and see how we go as I am not prepared to give up. I may not have many eggs left and the quality may not be top notch but it only takes 1 to make a baby and i have to believe that we will get that 1 good egg.

So here I am about to enter the next phase of this crazy journey and I am going to face it head on with gusto. I am determined to overcome infertility.

Sorry that I have not caught up with everyones news yet but things have been crazy here with my Nan's funeral arrangements etc. I promise I will be back to normal once I return to Bahrain on Thursday.

Have a great day everyone and sending you all loads of :hugs:


----------



## vittori

Dear Ladies,

I'm so glad to find this forum. I am 36, been ttc since January 2009 and have never got a BFP. My DH is 37 and we got married in mid 2008. Mostly I feel alone because all of my friends have kids... I'm so glad I found you :hugs:

Last August I had hydrotubation and the doc said my tubes weren't blocked. My DH however was diagnosed with varicocele. The andrologist recommended surgery but since he mentioned that both surgery or just medicines would improve his sperm quality by only 60%, we opted for just medicines.

*Caroleb* sending you many strength vibes for going through this journey with gusto! I love that you put it that way..

*Heart tree* :hugs: I teared up reading about your boss..please know that you are not alone. My in-laws keep making snide remarks about me not pregnant yet (oh may I add that in our country women over 25 y.o with no children will be literally frowned upon). I really don't know how whether these people actually have feelings.

*Nikki* hope the tests turn out okay :flower:

I'm sorry for not being able to say hello to each of you individually, but I promise I will once I get more familiar with the site.

Have a nice Sunday everybody!


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning ladies. It is 8:55am Sunday morning here in New York. Fall is here for sure: it's a chilly morning.

Caroleb: it is so good to hear your positivity. I need a dose of it. Since I was diagnosed with fibroids I've been somewhat pessimistic. I am great at telling others to be positive but when it comes to me - not so much! 

As you correctly stated, it takes just one good egg to make a healthy baby. Keep the faith my friend:hugs:

Vittori: welcome! This is a great forum with kind, knowledgeable women. I hope you get your BFP soon!

Nikki: :hi:like you I put on weight when I got married so I am furiously trying to get it off. Working out also makes me feel great (I just hate doing it LOL). Best of luck getting your BFP!!

Amanda: :hugs: hugs my friend!

Not much going on here. Today is another good day for me (when I say good day, I mean one that doesn't yet have me bawling my eyes out!) :thumbup: 

I started taking cheap pregnancy tests last week (2 weeks after the D&C) to gauge my HCG levels. This morning's test was very promising. Either I have a faulty test or there is barely a line! I'll probably take one more later to make sure. I hope this means that AF is around the corner so I can try again. (Albeit, I am terrified of getting pregnant again).

My Godson's mother is trying to get pregnant again. (She is 40 years old and had her first child at 39 after experiencing her own mc). She has asked me to help her determine the best time to :sex: as I have been charting for months, so I am helping her with her cycle. I love her to pieces but I will admit I am scared of how I will feel if she gets pregnant before me. Or worse. We both get pregnant and I lose another.

I am ashamed to admit these feelings. :nope:

My good friend at work (who is 37) has been TTC for 2 years now. She has also had 2 mcs. She can't get pregnant naturally and has only gotten pregnant (and lost them) on Clomid. She is now going through IVF and she is terrified of another MC. 

She is part of an IVF clinical trial in FL. I have everything crossed for her and she's already going through the initial testing. If anyone deserves to be a mom, it is this woman. She has experienced a lot of heartbreak. 

So you can see, TTC is all around me! It does help to talk to people who understand. 

I hope you are all having a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

animalcracker said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 8:55am Sunday morning here in New York. Fall is here for sure: it's a chilly morning.
> 
> Caroleb: it is so good to hear your positivity. I need a dose of it. Since I was diagnosed with fibroids I've been somewhat pessimistic. I am great at telling others to be positive but when it comes to me - not so much!
> 
> As you correctly stated, it takes just one good egg to make a healthy baby. Keep the faith my friend:hugs:
> 
> Vittori: welcome! This is a great forum with kind, knowledgeable women. I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> Nikki: :hi:like you I put on weight when I got married so I am furiously trying to get it off. Working out also makes me feel great (I just hate doing it LOL). Best of luck getting your BFP!!
> 
> Amanda: :hugs: hugs my friend!
> 
> Not much going on here. Today is another good day for me (when I say good day, I mean one that doesn't yet have me bawling my eyes out!) :thumbup:
> 
> I started taking cheap pregnancy tests last week (2 weeks after the D&C) to gauge my HCG levels. This morning's test was very promising. Either I have a faulty test or there is barely a line! I'll probably take one more later to make sure. I hope this means that AF is around the corner so I can try again. (Albeit, I am terrified of getting pregnant again).
> 
> My Godson's mother is trying to get pregnant again. (She is 40 years old and had her first child at 39 after experiencing her own mc). She has asked me to help her determine the best time to :sex: as I have been charting for months, so I am helping her with her cycle. I love her to pieces but I will admit I am scared of how I will feel if she gets pregnant before me. Or worse. We both get pregnant and I lose another.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit these feelings. :nope:
> 
> My good friend at work (who is 37) has been TTC for 2 years now. She has also had 2 mcs. She can't get pregnant naturally and has only gotten pregnant (and lost them) on Clomid. She is now going through IVF and she is terrified of another MC.
> 
> She is part of an IVF clinical trial in FL. I have everything crossed for her and she's already going through the initial testing. If anyone deserves to be a mom, it is this woman. She has experienced a lot of heartbreak.
> 
> So you can see, TTC is all around me! It does help to talk to people who understand.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great day!! :hugs:

Hey Animal Cracker,

Thanks for your wishes, it does mean a great deal to me that I have you guys and I am not alone. 

You know I am like you I have my good days and my bad ones too as nobody is perfect in this crazy journey. It is completely normal to have days when you feel everything is against you and it is all too hard but what makes the difference is how you deal with those feelings and how long you let them creep into your life. Last Friday was my bad news day for my AMH results and although I had not touched a glass of wine in weeks and not been negative at all that was my day to cry, feel a little sorry for myself and have a couple of glasses of wine with my Mum. The next day I got up and said right this is not the end of my dream just another hurdle in the way to achieving our dream. We all have to keep believing that we will get there but accept that our journey is longer and far more painful than others. Yes that sucks that we do not have it easier but that is the way it is and we cannot change that, that is the thing we cannot control. 

Vittori I know exactly how you feel I have been TTC since June last year and it does wear you down but please keep believing that your BFP could be just around the corner. Push for answers and look at all the alternatives as we are all different and our bodies respond differently to different treatment paths.

Pablo I have everything crossed for you that your BFP happens very very soon.

MA you never cease to amaze me with your strength and faith. Your hubby is a very lucky man indeed and I will pray that good things come your way real soon.

I wish all you ladies luck and happiness and hope to hear of many more BFP's very soon :hugs:


----------



## vittori

*Carole* I agree that we have to accept that our journey is much harder than others, and that there are so many factors in this journey that we cannot control. How I wish I could pop a pill to cure sub-fertility..just like what I'd do to banish headaches! Thank you so much for your kind words :hugs:

*Animal cracker* thank you for the welcome :hugs: I think I understand how you feel... A dearest friend got pregnant after 5 years of trying. I am happy for her but still I cried my eyes out that night after she told me. Something in me just can't accept the fact that I might be in this journey for a long time. It's great though that you & your best friend is in this journey together, so that you could support each other :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyonee :)),
I feel guilty for not checking up on here more often cause so much has been happening. Sorry if my comments are coming after all the heat of the moment,

Amanda you are one of the strongest women I have seen. I think strength doesn't mean you never get disappointed, upset, intensely sad or feel lost. It just simply means under these circumstances you still can motivate yourself to get going. I am amazed how you bend and spring back on your heels. Your husband is a great guy too. You are both lucky to have found each other. As Momy's Angel said it is hard to find the right words of comfort sometimes. I may not have the experience in me to offer you any better wisdom but I look forward to reading your updates here and I am sending you lot's of good wishes that you would cuddle your beautiful baby one day.

I actually love reading you all in here. MA, Twinkle,Pablo, MisMuffet, Animal Cracker, Mrs J, Viv, Animal Cracker, LP :)) Thank you all too. It would be just wonderful to catch up with u on the bb forum.

Carole B, I'm so sorry for the AMH results and kind of took it to my heart since we were to try at the same time. Unfortunately this month my period came on CD 28. :( Of all the times that we were TTC, I kept having these short cycles. Only this month when we didn't try and needed the AF to arrive on CD 23, the witch made a later entrance. This probably means I can not do the IVF in November cause my ovulation time hits the next holiday in Turkey. I don't know why we keep getting set backs with the TTc. It really is unfair. :( I can not do it this cycle either cause DH is on a week long work trip on my fertile time. I don't know how I will be able to wait another 2 cycles for the IVF without going crazy again. I need to call the clinic to let them know my situation but I just don't feel like having the conversation :(
I also need to renew my hormone tests after almost two years now, so I'm nervous about it. Carole how long has it been since you last tested before these results? On a good note though, you are seeing one of the best dr's in London as you mentioned and I'm sure they would know what they are doing. After all we only need just that one egg and the sperm as you said.

Lot's of xxx and sticky bb dust


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I just wanted to pop in again and see how everyone is doing. 

Heart tree, I am so sorry you have to have that visual reminder every day of where you would be. A good friend of mine got pregnant just before me the last time and we were 2 weeks apart. Of course I lost it, and she didn't, and the anger I felt towards her that she was still pregnant and I wasn't....well it nearly ruined our friendship....you are so strong and yet I know there are times you will be in bits.....you sound like you have a great guy there, I am so hoping and praying that you get your little sticky one soon! :hugs:

Carole, sorry it is such a tough ride, you are so amazing and positive! :flower:

Animal....I so hope your next one sticks, it is pretty nerve wracking when you are pregnant again after a MC, I have pretty much been blocking it, but now I have my first scan on Thursday and am afraid I will just go to pieces when I get in that room.....I keep having flashbacks from the last time, when I saw straight away it wasn't viable.....shame pregnancy and TTC has to be so hard for us.....

Good luck Nikki, vittori and everyone else. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Good Monday morning to all!! I wrote a truly brilliant response yesterday morning and then lost my internet connection and couldn't send it. I was so distraught that I just couldn't re-do it. 

SO here's a new note . . . 

Heartree, I have always been a fan of the exercise route. The trail head is my therapists' couch. I think it's a great idea!!

Carol, I am so sorry to hear about your tests results, but am amazed by your great attitude, it pulled me out of my funk. AF arrived yesterday and I was just ready to give up. Another month, another AF. But your words of strength made me feel like I too can persevere. Thanks for all the words of wisdom and I wish you the best of luck! I agree, one sperm and one egg is all it takes. 

MA, hope for sticky bean soon!!!

Skye, I hope you can still figure something out. I know the wait must be killing you. We're going to go the IUI route if not BFP by December, but I have to save the money for it which might push it back some. So frustrating!!! I wish you the best and hope things align. 

So that's all. Thanks to all who wished me baby dust and BFPs this month. Alas it wasn't meant to happen. I knew it was a long shot this month, but one always hopes.

On the positive side, it means I can drink all the red wine I want this weekend with the girls in Sonoma county. There's always a silver lining!! 

xoxo


----------



## pablo797

animalcracker said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 8:55am Sunday morning here in New York. Fall is here for sure: it's a chilly morning.
> 
> Caroleb: it is so good to hear your positivity. I need a dose of it. Since I was diagnosed with fibroids I've been somewhat pessimistic. I am great at telling others to be positive but when it comes to me - not so much!
> 
> As you correctly stated, it takes just one good egg to make a healthy baby. Keep the faith my friend:hugs:
> 
> Vittori: welcome! This is a great forum with kind, knowledgeable women. I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> Nikki: :hi:like you I put on weight when I got married so I am furiously trying to get it off. Working out also makes me feel great (I just hate doing it LOL). Best of luck getting your BFP!!
> 
> Amanda: :hugs: hugs my friend!
> 
> Not much going on here. Today is another good day for me (when I say good day, I mean one that doesn't yet have me bawling my eyes out!) :thumbup:
> 
> I started taking cheap pregnancy tests last week (2 weeks after the D&C) to gauge my HCG levels. This morning's test was very promising. Either I have a faulty test or there is barely a line! I'll probably take one more later to make sure. I hope this means that AF is around the corner so I can try again. (Albeit, I am terrified of getting pregnant again).
> 
> My Godson's mother is trying to get pregnant again. (She is 40 years old and had her first child at 39 after experiencing her own mc). She has asked me to help her determine the best time to :sex: as I have been charting for months, so I am helping her with her cycle. I love her to pieces but I will admit I am scared of how I will feel if she gets pregnant before me. Or worse. We both get pregnant and I lose another.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit these feelings. :nope:
> 
> My good friend at work (who is 37) has been TTC for 2 years now. She has also had 2 mcs. She can't get pregnant naturally and has only gotten pregnant (and lost them) on Clomid. She is now going through IVF and she is terrified of another MC.
> 
> She is part of an IVF clinical trial in FL. I have everything crossed for her and she's already going through the initial testing. If anyone deserves to be a mom, it is this woman. She has experienced a lot of heartbreak.
> 
> So you can see, TTC is all around me! It does help to talk to people who understand.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great day!! :hugs:

Animal cracker, A friend of mine is 7 months pregnant, 41 years old, and started TTC well after we did. She told me at a bar, during a party that she was pregnant. I had no where to go, so spent 45 minuets in the bathroom crying and texting another friend. As a result I went looking for this thread. I also went to the book store and found a book on the emotional side of TTC. It suggested that if you know someone who is TTC and you get pregnant to let that friend know in a private way, i.e. an e-mail, a letter, a voice mail (NOT face to face or voice to voice). That way they can process the news of your pregnancy in private, scream, cry, hit the walls. Then come back to you when their ready and have processed the information. It won't make it easier, but it will make it private. Plus their not forced to lie to you, i.e. Ohh I'm so happy for you!!. 

I suggest you let your sister in law know your feelings and suggest this to her should she get a BFP before you (or vice versa). That way you can process the information on your own and come back to her when you're ready. I thought it was sound advice. Best of luck it's a hard situation to be in. xoxox


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, that book is insightful. What is the name of it? I'm sorry no BFP for you, but honestly, a trip to Sonoma without being able to drink wine is like a kid at an amusement park who has to sit inside all day. NO FUN! 

Skye, thanks for your kind words. Sometimes I question what it means to be strong. I see so much strength in the ladies on this website but don't always see it in myself. Thanks for reminding me that I have strength too. I'm sorry you have to wait to try again. I know all too well how frustrating that is!

Carole, your positivity in the face of undesirable news amazes me. Talk about strength! You seem to have written the book on the subject! 

Vittori, welcome. I hope you get the support you are looking for. 

Lucy good luck on your scan. I know how scary it is. I'll be thinking about you. 

:hi: hi to everyone else. Where is Twinkle? Haven't heard from her in a while. 

I'm on my way to work right now. Not looking forward to seeing my boss. I think she might announce her pregnancy at our staff meeting tomorrow. I'm going to need all the strength I can get for that. I've never gotten far enough in any of my pregnancies to make a formal announcement at work. Sigh&#8230;

Love to you all on this first Monday in October. xoxo


----------



## Nikki Leigh

AnimalCracker: Do not be ashamed of your feelings. They are what they are. This experience is so draining for most of us. Add to that the horrific experience of MC. :hugs:

CaroleB: Very disappointing news, but I'm hoping that still your journey will end with a baby in your arms. We all have to believe that, or why are we still on this forum. Best of luck with your next steps (I had a glass of wine too last night, as I figured it won't hurt).

Lucy: My prayers to you on your scan. If our little beans and our bodies just knew how much we want a LO, they'd be totally obliging! But I'm sure everything will be just fine.

Pablo: You're right, the exercise route is my therapist's couch. I've felt so much better this month than last month's craziness. Good insight on when to share preg info with others TTC. I'll keep that in mind if I do happen to get pg before my friend and DH adopt. Have a fun weekend in Sonoma--my family lives only a few minutes from Napa, but I don't get that way often.

Heart Tree--thank you so much for the encouragement. I think sometimes the roughest times are when my SD is over--you know, but similar to the mom, but NOT the mom? These are the times when I think about the irony of life--I spent most of my life trying NOT to have any LOs underfoot, and now...

I'm hoping all the best for you--I know it feels like a pile of rocks got dumped on you, and just as you're removing the last boulder, here comes another rockslide. That just sucks, and I'm sorry you have to go through all of this, just to have a LO--what many other folks just seem to head to the Piggly Wiggly and buy off a shelf.

Vittori, WELCOME to the forum!

Me: Just still waiting for AF, so that I can kick the testing off in high gear.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, sorry to hear of all the side tracking that's happened from your cycles. :hugs: I think your right, it's time to have that appointment to see what can be done. Sometimes our minds hold ourselves back due to fear of the "what if's" only to find that something simple needs to be tweaked to get your hormones back in balance. While it's frustrating to deal with, in the long run, it can only help not hinder right?

Pablo, that darn AF. Ah, go have that wine and we're tray again this cycle! I keep telling myself that many of my friends have had to go several rounds before they got that :bfp: Only one friend got pregnant right away on a low dose of Clomid. The rest it took 6 or more tries....in the end though, they all say it was well worth the wait to have their children. It's their stories of triumph in the waiting hours that continues to give me hope for the future. 

Hi there Lucy. :wave: Thanks for stopping by!

Hi Vittori & welcome! :wave:


Well ladies, today was my last dose of Provera. Thank goodness it wasn't as bad as it's been for me. My bouts of rage are less and while I haven't actually cried with fits, I've had times when I felt like I just wanted to cry. Thing is, I could be in the middle of a conversation with someone talking about an off subject and I'd just feel it coming on. I feel so :wacko: when that happens.

I'm feeling lower back cramps and will probably put some jammies on soon and add a hot pad on my lower back. To make it of comfort, I'll warm up some apple cider and get a book ready to read.

I'm also getting EXHAUSTED all the time. It's the darker season so I'm starting to feel the seasonal disorder creeping in. I can't remember if I took my vitamin D or not so I'll have to wait till next months dose. In the meantime I'm feeling tired around the clock. Even amongst just waking up. 

My dad is supposed to have surgery Friday morning (1 of 3 surgeries) and I'm a bit panic stricken because there is a possibility that CD 1 could be that day (though I'm guessing more on the weekend) CD 1 I'm supposed to go into the Ob's office so they can measure my ovaries BEFORE I take the injectables on CD 3 to be sure I won't hyperstimulate. They'll monitor every other day and continue to measure to see how my body will react to this. I'm told I'll have the shots from CD 3 to CD7 and could end up with a double dose if it doesn't work as aggressively as they'd like. So we shall see. I suppose if all works out well I may be having the IUI either the end of next week or sometime the week after. I can't believe how quick everything goes once AF arrives. Our families don't know we're ttc and as you already know, this is going to prove harder than I thought. I'm an only child and my parents are going to expect me at dads surgery and expect me to help my dad while his arm heals and my mom is at work. Neither of them are very flexible and want things done their way when they want it. Unfortunate for them that I am not always at their becon call all the time and may end up running for my own treatments. It's going to be a CRAZY month or so. I'm praying my parents don't set me off whilst I'm on those injectables or I could be forced to bite. I've stopped trying to please them years ago because nothing makes them happy, so I'll try the best I can to help them while also living our own lives. As my husband says, the end result for us is worth all the grief we'll get from those around us who demand our attention and won't get it the way they'd like. Haha

Keep up your spirits everyone. Lets work on next cycle if we can. I wanna hear good news consecutively and I want to know everyone has a happy healthy pregnancy to term!!


----------



## animalcracker

Lucy1973 said:


> Animal....I so hope your next one sticks, it is pretty nerve wracking when you are pregnant again after a MC, I have pretty much been blocking it, but now I have my first scan on Thursday and am afraid I will just go to pieces when I get in that room.....I keep having flashbacks from the last time, when I saw straight away it wasn't viable.....shame pregnancy and TTC has to be so hard for us.....
> 
> Good luck Nikki, vittori and everyone else. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lucy, I will be thinking of you on Thursday. Please let us know how the scan turns out. I have everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

UPDATE: AF showever her little face TONIGHT. Goodness that was FAST. I just finished the last provera and it's NEVER been this fast before. Something should have told me when I started to cry during dancing with the stars. Hahaha


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Heart Tree so good to see you back with us, my heart goes out to you as you have been through so much and are still having to battle. Life doesn't make sense at times but hey what can we do but keep battling in the belief that things have to change soon and go our way. Loving your idea of Yoga to keep you happy and healthy, I am pretty much the same in that exercise makes me feel so much better and I plan on heading back to the gym as soon as I return from the UK.
> 
> Well I have had some more bad news the past few days, my AMH results came back and they were very low. 9.98 pmol. I received the results via a letter sent to my email as I live overseas from the docs. I called him to discuss and had an agonising wait to talk with him as he was in theatre all day. He was lovely and did call me back around 7pm when he had finished and explained that my results were much lower than he had expected and that I would have to change my drug protocol for IVF. I had just ordered them the day before and they do not accept you to return them which is tough as they cost over 1,000 pounds. He has sais that he will arrange to buy them from me and keep them at his clinic. They will start the process of stimulation and see how I go but I know that my chances of success are greatly reduced. He has told me that he will discuss everything with me in more detail when I go in for my surgery tomorrow so I should know more by tomorrow night.
> 
> I cried my eyes out on Friday as feel like another hurdle appears everytime I seem to get closer on this TTC journey but I now feel better about it all. At least I now have all the right information so they can tackle the problem in the best way and although I wish I was wrong I always knew there was a bigger issue. Everyone told me to relax and try naturally for another year but I knew that something was not right. We will try IVF and see how we go as I am not prepared to give up. I may not have many eggs left and the quality may not be top notch but it only takes 1 to make a baby and i have to believe that we will get that 1 good egg.
> 
> So here I am about to enter the next phase of this crazy journey and I am going to face it head on with gusto. I am determined to overcome infertility.
> 
> Sorry that I have not caught up with everyones news yet but things have been crazy here with my Nan's funeral arrangements etc. I promise I will be back to normal once I return to Bahrain on Thursday.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and sending you all loads of :hugs:

:hugs: Carole, you are amazing. I love your never give up attitude despite having the works thrown at you! :thumbup:


----------



## Vivienne

vittori said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I'm so glad to find this forum. I am 36, been ttc since January 2009 and have never got a BFP. My DH is 37 and we got married in mid 2008. Mostly I feel alone because all of my friends have kids... I'm so glad I found you :hugs:
> 
> Last August I had hydrotubation and the doc said my tubes weren't blocked. My DH however was diagnosed with varicocele. The andrologist recommended surgery but since he mentioned that both surgery or just medicines would improve his sperm quality by only 60%, we opted for just medicines.
> 
> *Caroleb* sending you many strength vibes for going through this journey with gusto! I love that you put it that way..
> 
> *Heart tree* :hugs: I teared up reading about your boss..please know that you are not alone. My in-laws keep making snide remarks about me not pregnant yet (oh may I add that in our country women over 25 y.o with no children will be literally frowned upon). I really don't know how whether these people actually have feelings.
> 
> *Nikki* hope the tests turn out okay :flower:
> 
> I'm sorry for not being able to say hello to each of you individually, but I promise I will once I get more familiar with the site.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday everybody!

Welcome Vittori, it's great to meet you although this is not the place most of us ever thought we would be!!
Everyone on here is lovely and has such great advice, and let's you sound off if things are getting you down!!
:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

I'm an auntie.:flower:
My brother and SIL had their wee girl 4 weeks early on Oct 3rd. Ava Elizabeth Wood 5 pounds, 5 ounces. She is in NICU for 2 weeks for fluid on the lungs but should be well soon. 
I have such mixed emotions at the moment, I am thrilled but also a little jealous that my baby brother has had a child before me (I hate myself for thinking this but that little voice still says, it should be you) :cry:


----------



## pablo797

viviene, cut yourself some slack. It's ok to be happy for them but sad for yourself. We've all been in similar situations and it sucks, but it's also human. You are a good sister and a good person who wishes for the same thing as your liittle bro. I'm sorry, it's a crappy situation, but don't beat yourself up. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> I'm an auntie.:flower:
> My brother and SIL had their wee girl 4 weeks early on Oct 3rd. Ava Elizabeth Wood 5 pounds, 5 ounces. She is in NICU for 2 weeks for fluid on the lungs but should be well soon.
> I have such mixed emotions at the moment, I am thrilled but also a little jealous that my baby brother has had a child before me (I hate myself for thinking this but that little voice still says, it should be you) :cry:

Congrats on your little niece.:flower::thumbup:

I know this has you very emotional right now because it comes with bitter sweet thoughts of your own child. I'm looking forward to sharing that moment with you when you announce the birth of your own little one.:hugs: While I share your sadness in this moment, It will be a HUGE celebration when you have your own. You'll have SO many ppl basking in that joy and I pray it's sometime soon.:flower: In the meantime, please feel free to lean on us through the good moments and the harder ones as you wait. throwing LOTS of :dust: your way and hoping your wait won't be long at all.:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Vivienne said:


> I'm an auntie.:flower:
> My brother and SIL had their wee girl 4 weeks early on Oct 3rd. Ava Elizabeth Wood 5 pounds, 5 ounces. She is in NICU for 2 weeks for fluid on the lungs but should be well soon.
> I have such mixed emotions at the moment, I am thrilled but also a little jealous that my baby brother has had a child before me (I hate myself for thinking this but that little voice still says, it should be you) :cry:

Congrats Vivienne! 

I know how you feel, I do. You're allowed to cry, feel jealousy and just work through these emotions. It's all we can do. 

I have much hope for your BFP soon my friend so that little Ava Elizabeth has a cousin to play with growing up!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mommy's Angel said:


> UPDATE: AF showever her little face TONIGHT. Goodness that was FAST. I just finished the last provera and it's NEVER been this fast before. Something should have told me when I started to cry during dancing with the stars. Hahaha

There's something wrong here:shrug: AF looked like she was popping in early last night and while I'm having spotting some this evening again, nothing too heavy. This has been a REALLY odd month for me. Usually Clomid brings AF on, thought I was getting one on my own again this month and it was spotting a couple weeks ago so I started taking the Provera. While nothing usually happens for 5 days, I was surprised at the spotting again last night which was the same day of the last pill. :wacko:

My body is SO unpredictable that I think I'm going to stop predicting when everything will take place and just let it all happen when it happens.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Daisymay1

Hi there, I just joined today and wanted to let you know that we started ttc when I was 39 and we now have a wonderful son is who 19 months tomorrow. We only tried for 3 months and now ttc baby no.2 since May 2010. I have just purchased a Clearblue fertility monitor which I will start using os Saturday.
I just wanted to let you know and don't give up
x


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyone :)
Welcome Daisymay and Vittori, I hope you would enjoy this thread as much as I do.

MA your AF seems like it is playing tricks on you. Did you consult your dr about why you get the spotting but not the AF. Is this ok? And parents are our parents we love them and can;t change them. But you must prioritise your rest enough to keep you sane at this stage. You are obviosly a very giving person and giving is a happiness and satisfaction of it,s own. However you need your comfort zone on the IUI journey since it demands some energy and concentration. Please remember to preserve enough energy for you your husband and don,t let your parents wear you down. They still w&#305;ll be your good old loved parents after you are done with IUI. These words are coming from my own experience with my difficult family. .:)

Amanda, I am surprised a little about your boss. Even though she is also a psychotherapist and she knows about your situation how can she have her pregnancy anouncement out loud in a staff meeting? How difficult would it be to anounce this to a desk fulll of people one by one privately considering your feelings. Why is she subjecting you to sit and revalue your situation in front of everyone. I am surprised that she did the anouncement to you face to face as well. I mean did she not study how to advise people in similarly awkward situations?

Vivienne congratulations about your brother and I´m sorry that this puts you in an awkward situation. I felt exactly like you did when my brothers wife who is 2 years older than me got pregnant as soon as they got married 3 months ago. It really must be difficult to sit and watch everyone cooing over the baby when you long for it yourself so much. Does anyone in the family know that you are trying? It might give you some comfort to have an ally in the family (mum;dad;coisin?) 

I had a turn of luck after my last entry. I talked to the clinic who demanded me to come straight away to do the treatment this month. I literally washed off the hairdye I had on my head and ran to the airport :) Lol. Luckily I found a good priced ticket and DHs going to fly here straight from his meetings. We are starting it tomorrow. I am so nervous that I couldnt sleep last night. I had a cyst removal this morning which was under anesthetic so I am walking around a bit dazed today. Wish me luck girls.... xxx


----------



## pablo797

skye, thatls great!! I am so exited for you!!! I hope you have ur sticky bean soon!!

Ma, I agree with skye, while you want to help your parent out, remember to take care of yourself. You can always say no. They might be upset, but they'll live. Tthis is too important to you to take a backseat. 

hope everyone else is having a good day!

Daisymay1_ thanks for the inspiration. Starting to feel like it's never going to happen.


----------



## Skier75

Good luck Skye!!! Fingers & toes are all crossed for you!

I've just been busy with packing and getting rid of 'stuff' in anticipation of the move next week!!! I cracked and tested today (10dpo) and BFN. =( I know it's early, but I feel really bummed..... Guess I'll go for a run and hopefully clear my head.


----------



## Vivienne

skye2010 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> Welcome Daisymay and Vittori, I hope you would enjoy this thread as much as I do.
> 
> MA your AF seems like it is playing tricks on you. Did you consult your dr about why you get the spotting but not the AF. Is this ok? And parents are our parents we love them and can;t change them. But you must prioritise your rest enough to keep you sane at this stage. You are obviosly a very giving person and giving is a happiness and satisfaction of it,s own. However you need your comfort zone on the IUI journey since it demands some energy and concentration. Please remember to preserve enough energy for you your husband and don,t let your parents wear you down. They still w&#305;ll be your good old loved parents after you are done with IUI. These words are coming from my own experience with my difficult family. .:)
> 
> Amanda, I am surprised a little about your boss. Even though she is also a psychotherapist and she knows about your situation how can she have her pregnancy anouncement out loud in a staff meeting? How difficult would it be to anounce this to a desk fulll of people one by one privately considering your feelings. Why is she subjecting you to sit and revalue your situation in front of everyone. I am surprised that she did the anouncement to you face to face as well. I mean did she not study how to advise people in similarly awkward situations?
> 
> Vivienne congratulations about your brother and I´m sorry that this puts you in an awkward situation. I felt exactly like you did when my brothers wife who is 2 years older than me got pregnant as soon as they got married 3 months ago. It really must be difficult to sit and watch everyone cooing over the baby when you long for it yourself so much. Does anyone in the family know that you are trying? It might give you some comfort to have an ally in the family (mum;dad;coisin?)
> 
> I had a turn of luck after my last entry. I talked to the clinic who demanded me to come straight away to do the treatment this month. I literally washed off the hairdye I had on my head and ran to the airport :) Lol. Luckily I found a good priced ticket and DHs going to fly here straight from his meetings. We are starting it tomorrow. I am so nervous that I couldnt sleep last night. I had a cyst removal this morning which was under anesthetic so I am walking around a bit dazed today. Wish me luck girls.... xxx

Thanks everyone for the good wishes to me. Once I hold my niece and am back home in NZ with my family know I will feel better. 

Skye, no-one knows it's just us. To be honest I feel it would overshadow my brother's happiness so it will remain our secret for a while.:blush:
DH is not terribly worried but he is only 30 and believes we have all the time in the world! :dohh:
Congrats Skye, I have everything crossed for you. :happydance:
Welcome to the newbies. :flower:
Baby dust to us all:dust:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi ladies:

Congratulations Vivienne on being a new auntie. I know it's bittersweet. :flower:

MA: Hope the AF comes soon, if that's what you need to move forward (I know that post is on another page). I'm an only child too, and while my parent's don't really expect me to do everything with them, I can only imagine. You definitely have to focus on your own fertility needs right now.

Skye: Good luck on your treatment!

Welcome Daisy.

Me updated: Nothing. I'm now CD28, impatiently waiting for AF. Now I'm concerned that if it doesn't come today, I'm counted out for my 3Day tests, because day 3 will fall on a weekend. :growlmad: So fingers crossed that it either comes today, or comes Saturday! Has anyone taken their day 3 tests on days 4 or 5, if AF does happen to come tomorrow or Friday? Or am I just out of luck for the month? :-k


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, can't believe this is all happening so quick. I'm excited and can't wait to hear more. I can't believe you thought of posting on the board after your surgery. :lol: Your too funny! Let us know how it's all going when you can. Thank you for your advice too. I think your right. I'm going to take it in stride with my parents and do whats best for us right now.

Pablo, thank you for your kind words.

lp, sorry about the bfn. :hug: I'm sure it's so frustrating. It's still early. Even if it does come out the same, maybe you'll get that positive once your moved in and settled. In the meantime, you said it's early, so there's still hope.

Vivienne, my heart is still with you dear friend. :hugs: I know this is a hard time for you.

Nikki, thank you for your words of wisdom. The relationship I have with my parents has always been strained. My grandparents helped to raise me because my parents just weren't equipped to be parents. Even now I find I'm the parent and they are the child. I thought about it the other day....they expect my presence at the hospital, yet they didn't visit me when I had my insulin pump installed for several days. I'm not upset about that. I just keep seeing how when the tables are turned that they wouldn't do the same for me as MY parent. Sad, but I love them even when they don't know how to love me. My dad has been out of a job since last Sept. and my mom is working to make ends meet. They purchased a new house and two new cars when they both were working. They've been throwing ideas our way of selling everything and moving into their small guest room to help them out. They tell us WE can build on to THEIR house if we want to have children. Words can't explain how taken back I am at how selfish they can be. I must put my life on hold for THEM (who've never really been there emotionally or physically). It's just been such a process. So when you told me that your an only child too and haven't had to deal with that kinda stuff it just hits me how dysfunctional this is. My husbands been telling me for awhile now that I shouldn't feel guilty for the decisions they make. I'm the child and they are the parent. After our son passed away and they pulled their tantrum because we weren't making plans the way THEY wanted it, I started to note that I accept them for who they are and can't change them, but they will not dictate my life. Last Christmas my mother said I should NEVER have any more children unless I can get rid of the type II diabetes and hypothyroid that she believes caused Jackson's death when in fact my fil had road rage and I lost my mucus plug...it wasn't my fault or a medical condition...THEN when she overheard our hopes to adopt one day, she mentioned how she wanted us to stay "with our own kind" here in the country. Again, I was taken back and disgusted.

Lately I've even wanted to move away from our family again, right now we're here for two years because my husband was given a grant to help pay back tuition for working in a hospital who cares for the poor. So we are stuck here. But we are saving to move and we're unsure if we'll stay here in our home state. I just can't deal with the manipulation anymore.

Onto brighter things...I have a scan tomorrow to check my ovaries. They want to be sure they aren't hyperstimulating and that I don't have any cysts. If all goes well, I start injectables on Friday. ((I'm SO nervous)) P.S., she started today.

Skye, I asked them about the odd spotting and they think it's just the way my body is. With PCOS I don't get a normal period every month. Having been on Clomid I started getting one. Last month I didn't have the Clomid and they think with my tipped uterus and nothing to start the period that it was just coming out with lining. The reason they're giving me a pelvic sonogram tomorrow is to be able to see all that and make sure the lining is where it needs to be as well as the ovaries. What I REALLY like about this office is that they are really in depth at monitoring each cycle. I'm SO GLAD I have them for our next pregnancy. I have to go to the high risk who ignored my plea...just because I'm high risk and they're the only ones in 14 counties..HOWEVER, this office says the High risk place will only be monitoring my bloodsugars and they will make sure I will only be seeing the Dr.s. THEY will be my main OB and will oversee EVERYTHING. My heart is light and not filled with fear.

Okay, I seem to have written a book today. So sorry everyone. There's alot going on. I have a chest cold and have AF now. So I'm tired and just feeling out of sorts. I'm a talker as you all notice but today seems to be a day of just needing to talk things through.

Thank you all for listening and for the encouragement you offer. Your such lovely women! :hug:


----------



## animalcracker

Skye that is wonderful news! I have everything crossed for you!!

MA: I am sorry to hear about your family. I've had my problems with mine too. Suffice to say there is a reason I moved 3,000 miles away lol (I am originally from London, England and moved to NYC). I can take my family in small doses!:winkwink:

So I do have some good news. Today I took a pregnancy test which so light it was almost negative and that means my HCG levels following the mmc and D&C are hardly there at all! I hope this means my period is right around the corner!

That will mean lots of :sex::sex::sex: as we are trying this cycle. I am scared, nervous and anxious and another mc, but my desire to be a mother far outweighs anything else. Here's to hoping my period shows up any day now!

I hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Can I join in on the fun - well i turned 35 in september and this my my first cycle trying since my 2nd m/c this year. Praying for a sticking bean!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi DaisyMae, Hi Mpepe :wave Welcome to the group. I think you'll find this group to be a supportive bunch.

Mpepe, so sorry to hear of your miscarriages :hugs: My heart aches for you, but I pray you'll be with child soon and will carry full term a healthy baby/ies.

Animal Cracker, kinda funny, I used to live in North Yorkshire for a bit, Scarborough to be exact. I loved it in England. That was MY place to get away from family in my younger days and I miss it dearly. I'm even trying to get my husband to get his passport so we can visit again.

Well :sigh: when it rains it pours. My Jack Russell Terrier is bleeding pretty badly. I just noticed a HUGE lump at his jawline and looked in his teeth and he has a cyst on his gumline and it's bleedly pretty bad. Dougs coming home in an hour to take us to the after hours veterinarian which will cost us 95.00 just to see us, which excludes even treating him. To top that off, I have a chest cold and my period. Lately I feel as though I'm jinxed or something. :lol: We're strapped and I had hoped to have Jackson's stone in by his birthday on Oct. 22nd. With everything it seems as though we'll be putting that off.

Well, Tomorrow is a new day with no mistakes as Anne Shirley would say in Anne of Green Gables. :lol: So I'm looking forward to a more joyful day and a month full of :bfp: for us all with healthy happy babies carried to term. Lets rid ourselves of stress and think positive thoughts. :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry MA, hope your little dog is ok. :hugs: How sad for you to have to put off the stone.....hope you can have that done soon. :hugs:

Also Amen to no more stress and thinking positive, you are so wise.....you should def visit England again. :flower:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vittori

*Skye* :dance: so excited...crossing my fingers for you too!
*Vivienne * I agree with everybody else that this is the time you want to be kind to yourself :flower: It was so hard for me when SIL gave birth two years ago, it still is hard watching the boy running around whenever we have a family gathering. And nobody in my & DH family knows yet that we're struggling to conceive, seem like you and me are in the same boat Viv :) I prefer to keep this a secret from them btw.

*lp759* :hugs: yes it's still early! Hope it was a false negative! Btw it's great that you run, I've been meaning to start exercising but...hmm...I've been too creative when it comes to making excuses not to exercise :D

*MA*, it's admirable how you can accept your parents the way they are. Yes they ask so much of you it's just not right. You're so right in saying it's your life and you must not let them dictate how you live your life! I'm sending many strength vibes for you, and healing vibes for terrier. It's so sad putting off the stone..oh I hope everything turns out okay tomorrow! 

*Mpepe* :hi: im sorry about your loss...praying that you'll be with a healthy baby really soon [-o<

As for me...I dont know what day past ovulation today is for me. I dont want to know. You see for the last 21 cycles I've been counting days and trying to :sex: at all the right times, to no avail. This month I just want to forget everything and :sex::sex::sex: like rabbits lol.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## vittori

*Mpepe* I wanted to use the "hi" icon in my last reply but now I dont like it at all. The icon doesnt look friendly, it looks like it's jeering. Im so sorry... :(
(Uh and I can't find the "Edit" button to edit that message...arrr I'm so un-techie that way).

*Daisy* welcome and thank you for your inspiring post..
*Nikki* I'm sorry but I've never had Day-3 test. I hope your AF will behave and show up at the right time :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all, I'm introducing meself too 

Im 39 and had an mmc in March which was devastating - i have had my feet under the TTCAL table since then - i feel that ive come to terms with the loss now as best i can, and as i have had no luck in 7 months, thought it might be time to focus on my other issue, my age. Its my due date on Sunday but will try and ignore it cos its a bit too much to acknowledge. 

I have been married for 2 years but don't have any children - so this month i am going military and trying the sperm meets egg plan for the first time. Got my 21 day test results this week, levels were 48.9 which seems ok. Ive not had the 3 day test yet either, im a bit scared of that one. 

I've had a look back and I already know heartree (i see you) and Vic, the op who seems to have done a bunk from this thread. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just wanted to quickly update, I had my 8 week scan and all was fine. So relieved...when I first got in there I just bawled my eyes out for 10 mins I was so worried...they must have thought I was mad! Hope the bean keeps sticking, it was very lively. :happydance:

Hi Nato, so sorry for your loss, how devastating! Hope you get your sticky one really soon! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok today. :hugs::dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thats lovely news Lucy - congrats


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies. Sorry I've just been lurking for a while, but I've been feeling a little down lately and I didn't want to spread that around. I have been here and reading every day, though! :coffee: On top of that, I've really had nothing to report - more trying, more BFNs - same old, same old. Today is 5dpo, so we'll see what happens later next week. I think I've come to the point where I just expect it to be a BFN every month so that I'm not disappointed when it is. Today I am totally ok with that, but that could change tomorrow! :wacko:

Welcome to all the new ladies. :hi: MA, I hope your little doggie is ok. :hugs: Carole, my heart goes out to you. :hugs: And Hearty, I'm going to go against the grain here and say although I know it was extremely painful for you, I think it was pretty considerate of your boss to tell you her news privately before going public with it - she may not have handled it perfectly, but she knew enough to know that hearing it at a public mtg along with everyone else would have been absolutely crushing. Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather have someone say the wrong thing than say nothing at all. My SIL has never acknowledged either one of our losses, and it leaves me thinking she just flat out doesn't care. If someone puts their foot in their mouth about it, at least I know they care and they're trying. Just another way to look at it. :hugs:

Have a great day, ladies. :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh, and totally off topic, but MA, I LOVE Anne of Green Gables!!! Gilbert Blythe was one of my first loves, so since I was a tween I have always wanted to name a son Gilbert... then I had to go and marry a guy whose last name also starts with a hard G, and the alliteration is more than we can handle! :rofl: Poor kid would be teased incessantly! :rofl: So I've come to accept that I will never have a son named Gilbert! :rofl: Our kitty of 14 years died in July and we're just now shelter shopping for a new one - maybe we'll get a boy kitty and name HIM Gilbert! :winkwink:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and I am truly sorry for everyone's losses. I got a - on my opk this morning so not ovulating yet, hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vittori, We make sure to bd every other day. I'm SO unpredictable with ovulation that we just try to have fun and get it in every other day until we see from the scan that it's post ovulation. It gets tedious at times, but it's hard to predict with me. Thanks again for your kind words.

Hi Nato :wave: welcome to our group!



Lucy, YAY :happydance: Words can express how excited I am for you. I continue to pray for a happy healthy pregnancy for you with a cute and cuddly little one who is happy and healthy is carried to term and hold forever. I'm looking forward to the day you share the birth announcement with us! Who knows, maybe there will be many following you. :winkwink:

Hi there Happy Auntie. I've missed ya! :winkwink: I'm glad you've come by to check in with us. Thank you for your comment and also, I LOVE Gilbert too. :lol: I was actually joking with Doug about having a boy and girl and calling them anne and gilbert. He was not fond of calling a sister and brother after lovers. He totally ruined it for me because now I can't imagine calling our kids by their namesake. :rofl My parents have bought three cats from the cat show each year. They have what I call FRU Fru kitties. Ones a big fluffball, the other is a Bengal and another one looks like an egyptian cat. Fun to see.

Mpepe, I'm crossing my fingers you ovulate soon. Will be nice to hear good news! :hugs:

Update on me:
Today my appointment went will with the OB. My ovaries are good size and ready for the injectables. Tomorrow starts the cocktail for 5 days straight. I'm slightly nervous as I'm already overemotional these days. I don't really like feeling as though I'm going to cry over everything. It's AMAZING, but I'm willing to do anything to get pregnant and have a baby to term.

Dad's surgery is tomorrow and I'm praying that his first surgery for his shoulder, and arm pain will go well. They're going to cut through his shoulder and also mend the tendon that was cut by all the bone spurs. They'll put a pain block there to cut his pain for awhile and then hopefully his body will start to heal on it's own. I don't have any scans tomorrow so it all worked out in the end. I'm also starting to feel better. As of today, we plan to be there early to sit with my mom and make sure my dad is okay. Then Doug has to work.

Took max (our Jack Russell) to emergency care last night. We were given meds for a bleeding cyst in his mouth and I was told worst case scenario is that it was melanoma. I was concerned until my husband said he thought it was just ulcerated and bleeding because of the periodontal disease. 

Brought him home and started the antibacterial and pain meds. I asked for prayer on the prayer exchange at church (I know it sounds silly) and then prayed over him last night and by the grace of God when I looked today, that HUGE golf ball size cyst that was blood red is gone now. I mean there is NO SIGN that it was there. He's had the small cyst for awhile now, but the golf ball size just happened the other day. The fact that there is NO SIGN of it is just a miracle to me. The only thing we see is a tooth that needs extracting and we'll most likely call and make plans to have it out in the next few weeks. 

Still feeling pretty sick, but getting better. I'm hoping to take a nap and then go out to hiking if I'm feeling up to it. 

I weighed in today at the Dr.'s office. I think I lost some weight, but how accurate is to be the question as I'm bloated from my cycle and also because I'm lifting weights on top of everything. So I'm happy with the small amount I see in weightloss but will go by how loose fitting my clothes will be. I don't really see any bold changes in weight, but then again, I AM bloated.

I'll keep everyone posted on how I feel with the injectables tomorrow. I'm hoping it won't be any worse than the overemotional state I'm in now. I'm starting to annoy myself. :rofl: 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Happy Auntie - glad its not just me that's been lurking around because I've felt like I've got nothing to offer! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey Happy Auntie - glad its not just me that's been lurking around because I've felt like I've got nothing to offer! xx

Oh my sweet friend, you have SO Much to offer! Your presence and friendship is enough. Of course if it's time away you need from the hub bub of ttc than we understand, but don't ever feel like you have nothing to offer. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just a quick update. I took my first dose of menopur and bravelle injectables. I was concerned of the side effects as provera makes me loopy emotional. So far I feel just fine with exception to having this darn cold. I'll keep everyone posted as things progress.

I'm quite happy with this new OB we have. I had a scan on CD1 to be sure that my ovaries weren't too big and to check how my lining is during a cycle. Seems all is well. I haven't felt this peaceful in awhile where medical staff is concerned and it really gives me comfort to know that they are monitoring me in all aspects.


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls

How is everyone doing today?

As for me - eh, down in the dumps to be honest. The company I work for hosts some pretty spectacular holiday parties every year (I organize them). Right now all of my colleagues are soaking in the sun at a 5 star holiday resort in the Florida Keys. I elected to stay here.

I chose to not go because of the mc. My emotions are much better, but I am still not at 100%. Also, we have a pregnant employee there who is about 20 weeks. I don't know how I will feel if I see her pregnant belly. I decided to stay away so I am sitting here feeling sorry for myself today :cry:

Having said that, I am blessed to work for the best boss in the whole world. He has been a wonderful listener. I've worked for the same company for 14 years so we are good friends. 

Other than that - not much else to report. Still waiting for AF to show up. Today is 4 weeks to the day since the D&C.

MA - I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I hope everything is okay:hugs:

Love and good wishes to everyone. :flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Good luck MA! Thanks for sharing what's going on--it will help many women in this forum, I think! :) Thanks also for sharing about your family struggles--it sounds challenging, on top of everything else.

HA: Waves--good to see you. You posted a lot when I first joined! :) I know how it feels to have nothing to report but BFN. :hugs:

AC: Oh, that sucks that this all is affecting you outside of the TTC "bubble." I can totally understand that you don't want to have that "in a crowd but all alone" feeling that we can get when we're unhappy surrounded by happy folks. I hope that you can make the trip next year.

Lucy: Congratulations on a successful 8w scan! I can only imagine your tears of JOY! :cloud9:

Welcome Mepepe and Nato!

My update: My prayers were answered--AF came yesterday afternoon, and so I was able to schedule my day3 labwork for tomorrow morning (thank God for labs open on Saturday). My HSG is scheduled for October 15. I'll have a follow-up OBGYN apt at the end of this month, and this cycle I will be using a OPK. So a new game plan this cycle. I will keep you updated.


----------



## mpepe32

MA - glad to hear the ball is rolling! Wishing you much luck this month!

AC - I can totally relate to not wanting to see pregnant bellies, my neighbour across the road is due in November around the same time I would have been due with my first m/c and it just sucks to see her, I can't help but feel jealous.

NL - glad af came so you get get going with the tests! Hope you get good results and I HOPE WE ALL GET BABIES REALLY SOON!:baby:

AFM - still - on the OPK but I have EWCM so dha nd I will be:sex::sex: tonight until I get a + on the OPK. I've cut down on the caffine but I must confess I am having a small coffee as I write this message.:dohh::shrug::blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. :wave: 

Animal, I'm so glad you have an understanding relationship with your boss. I think it makes things a bit more helpful when you have someone you can share with during this time. I can see how compassionate you are among others by planning a party you weren't going to attend. Your going through an emotional time and the thing to remember is it's OKAY to have those emotions, especially when you have a broken heart and have to be around others who are basking in their joy. It's grieving time and it's going to happen. In all honesty it NEEDS to happen in order to move through the grieving process.

Nikki, how exciting you can start the testing process. So your starting out the natural route with temping opk'ing? I've heard many women say that this process has worked for them. I have PCOS so it drove me nuts. My tracking was all over the darn place :lol: It's hard to predict when your unpredictable :rofl: Good luck with everything and please keep us posted on how your testing goes and whats going on with your cycle.

Mpepe, Oooooh, the caffine is an issue with me too. I've cut to water, but I love my iced mocha latte skinny no whipped cream or drizzle and light on the mocha :lol: keep :sex: . My husband and I kept going every other day until we noticed my cm was telling us we weren't ovulating. After awhile it got quite unromantic because I'm a late ovulater. :wacko: Good luck with the ttc. I'm crossing my fingers you get your BFP. It would be awesome if we could be buddies and I too could get a bfp. 

Blessings to all you lovely ladies.:hug:


----------



## kit_cat

Hello lovely ladies :flower:

Can I join you on here please? I have spent some hours sifting through this thread which has made me laugh, made me cry and been highly illuminating. You seem like a super supportive lot and although I perhaps don't have the wisdom or experience you seem to have, I'd love to contribute however I can.

A smidge about me...

I'm pretty new to B&B - joined last month when I got a BFP
I miscarried almost 2 weeks ago at 6-7 weeks - natural and uncomplicated
I'm 35 (36 in just over a week), OH is 40
NTNP would have been the best description for us until the mc...a mc really makes you realise what you want and how hard it might actually be as I'm older, so we are now most definitely TTC
I haven't seen AF yet and most likely haven't O'd yet since the mc, but OH and I decided to get :sex: right away after bleeding stopped and HPTs were negative.

So that's us........ :thumbup:

I look forward to the journey ahead with all you lovely ladies, and look forward to celebrating all the impending BFPs!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Kit_cat! :hi:

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: You'll find you're not alone here on many counts. I am glad you found us and glad you joined.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Welcome Kit_cat. I'm so sorry that it was your loss that brought you to the TTCO35 forum, but still, happy to meet you. 

MAngel: I'm just getting some sort of ovulation tests--I cannot temp. My discipline is not quite there (first thing I do is hop up in the morn and run to the restroom, not roll over searching for the BBT), and it would drive the DH mad. But I can pony up $ to PIAC/POAS. ""wonders about the fertility microscope?"" I wanted the CBFM, but couldn't get it this month in time, so I'll use more conventional test strips this month.

Mpepe: Baby dust for the baby dance this weekend. 

Briefly--I had the lab work taken this morning (for FSH, prolactin, and TSH). Went quickly, although my vein is starting to complain with the (lately) monthly invasion. I'll switch to the other arm the next time I need blood drawn. So, that's it on the tests until next Friday, when I have the HSG. I'm hopping I can access my cd3 test results online next week sometime.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Kit_cat :hi: So sorry about your loss. I look forward to getting to know you and hearing good news in the future of a happy healthy pregnancy carried to term with a beautiful little one to hold :hugs:

Nikki, are you talking about the fertility microscope? I've heard from MANY women with unpredictable ovulation (those who have PCOS like me) who've had great outcomes with it. This is what they recommend *Ovulation Microscope*

I totally understand your veins getting bored with all the labs needed. Mine are small and deep. Our lab knows that I need a hot pack on my arm to get any blood and I NEVER let anyone dig. There are two ppl who usually can get blood from me and those are the two I allow to take blood from me. I get labs done every other day for two weeks because I'm a late ovulater. This round will start Mon., Wed., Frid, and again on the following Mon. if I need to. Before I go in to have my follies checked by pelvic sono., I have the blood test done to be sure my estroidial level matches the size of my follies. It REALLY gets old, but I'm willing to do it for a :bfp:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## candace

Hope you dont mind me sticking my nose in !!


----------



## Vivienne

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi, just wanted to quickly update, I had my 8 week scan and all was fine. So relieved...when I first got in there I just bawled my eyes out for 10 mins I was so worried...they must have thought I was mad! Hope the bean keeps sticking, it was very lively. :happydance:
> 
> Hi Nato, so sorry for your loss, how devastating! Hope you get your sticky one really soon! :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today. :hugs::dust:

:happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Wow, lots of lovely new ladies on here. WELCOME :hi:

I don't want to read and run but as we move back down-under to NZ in one week I am frantically organising everything here and back there and everything else is on the back-burner.

Sounds like there is and will be a bit of:sex: going on this month!! Just have FUN!!

Baby dust to all and I know we will see someone with a :bfp: soon

:dust:

PS: MA so glad about your little Jack Russell. My animals are my fur babies and I love them dearly. 

:hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Welcome kit_cat, sorry for your lossess.:hugs:

Thankd Nikki - DH and I have been:sex: for a few days now but I haven't got a + on the OPK. I guess it's kind of good in a way becasue I tend to ovulate early and that's not really good I think so this gives me more of a chance to build up my lining. IDK

Hope all of you wonderful ladies are doing well. It's thanksgiving weekend in Canada and my turkey is in the roaster as we speak...smells yummy and hard to concentrate on typing because I'm getting hungry lol!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies and welcome to all the new ladies on this thread! I have been semi lurking and/or off radar the past week due to traveling for work. I just got back from Florida. The weather was actually really nice!

I think it was Heart Tree's bday this past weekend so HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Heart Tree:happydance::hugs:. I also think there are a few more with October b'days coming up!

Well somehow my TWW came and went without me giving too much thought to it due to work and about an hour ago, I decided what the heck and I tested. Lo and behold :bfp:! My husband is still sleeping so I haven't even told him yet!I am in shock, happy, trepidatious, and nervous. I am praying that this time it is a sticky bean, but will be cautious until I hear that 1st heartbeat. This time around I am not telling anyone (except for you all!) until after that. 

Ok, I guess I should start getting ready for church. May you all have a great day and much :dust: to everyone!

-Steph


----------



## heart tree

I haven't had time to write much but have been reading. Steph, CONGRATS!!! I'm so happy for you. Time to wake your hubby up!

My bday is on Tuesday. Pablo's is on Wednesday. 

Any more good news? I'm off for a morning hike. Will come back later to catch up with you all. What a lovely way to start a Sunday. BFP are three of my favorite letters!


----------



## kit_cat

Hey Happy Auntie, Nikki Leigh, Mommy's angel, Vivienne, mpep32 and missmuffet08! Thanks so much for your kind words and warm welcome! :hugs:

Wow, missmuffet!!!! Now that's what I call a welcome :thumbup: So pleased for you, it really does give us all hope :flower:

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone x


----------



## Skier75

Congrats MissMuffet!!!! That's fabulous news!

I've tested this morning and 2 days ago and nada.... Oh well, not totally out yet. Hope all the Canadians on here are having a fabulous Thanksgiving!! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Ladies and welcome to all the new ladies on this thread! I have been semi lurking and/or off radar the past week due to traveling for work. I just got back from Florida. The weather was actually really nice!
> 
> I think it was Heart Tree's bday this past weekend so HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Heart Tree:happydance::hugs:. I also think there are a few more with October b'days coming up!
> 
> Well somehow my TWW came and went without me giving too much thought to it due to work and about an hour ago, I decided what the heck and I tested. Lo and behold :bfp:! My husband is still sleeping so I haven't even told him yet!I am in shock, happy, trepidatious, and nervous. I am praying that this time it is a sticky bean, but will be cautious until I hear that 1st heartbeat. This time around I am not telling anyone (except for you all!) until after that.
> 
> Ok, I guess I should start getting ready for church. May you all have a great day and much :dust: to everyone!
> 
> -Steph

:happydance::flower::happydance::cloud9::happydance::hugs::happydance::thumbup::happydance:​
WTG! Can't tell I'm happy or anything can ya?!

Okay everyone...we have a couple BFP's. I'm praying for more. I've kept saying I want consecutive :bfp: so lets keep this going ladies! I'm praying for MANY MANY :bfp: happy healthy pregnancies carried to term with lots and lots of healthy babies to hold onto so we can all meet in another forum. Come Ooooooooooooooooon :bfp: 's and throwing MAD :dust: in everyones direction!:happydance::thumbup::flower:


Vivienne, your moving to NZ?? Oh my husband will LOVE hearing this. He is a mad Lord Of The Rings fan and they shot the footage there. I recall a few weeks ago, being made to celebrate Hobbit day by having 1st and 2nd breakfast, 11ensies, lunch, tea, dinner and supper. :wacko::haha::shrug: We went all over town to different eateries and had a snack until dinner time at an Irish Pub. :lol: Praying your move goes smoothly and you get settled in.:hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY​
:happydance::cake::-=*Heart Tree and Pablo*:happydance::cake::-=​
((sniff, sniff)) what's that lovely smell?? Oh, why it's turkey roasting for Canadian Thanksgiving. mmmmmm:flower: Happy Thanksgiving ladies!

lp, sorry you didn't get the bfp this month. I'm holding on to next month. Now that two are pregnant in here, I'm praying the :dust: is in the drinking water. :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Vivienne, your moving to NZ?? Oh my husband will LOVE hearing this. He is a mad Lord Of The Rings fan and they shot the footage there. I recall a few weeks ago, being made to celebrate Hobbit day by having 1st and 2nd breakfast, 11ensies, lunch, tea, dinner and supper. :wacko::haha::shrug: We went all over town to different eateries and had a snack until dinner time at an Irish Pub. :lol: Praying your move goes smoothly and you get settled in.:hugs:

LOL!! We recently went on our first-ever cruise, and we joked about this the whole time!!! My DH put on 5 lbs over 4 days! I only put on 2, but of course he's already dropped all 5 of his and I'm holding steady 2 lbs high. :growlmad:

Miss Muffett, congratulations on your happy news! Can't wait to hear how your DH responded!

I'm feeling forlorn lately. DH is out of town all week for work, and we have some big milestones coming up. Thursday would have been my 2nd edd, and next month would have been our first baby's first birthday... I have several friends who were all pregnant and due around the same time as me with my first, and seeing all their babies reach their milestones lately has been really difficult... first birthdays, first steps, first words.... I know so many of you here know how it feels, but I just feel crappy lately. :cry: I'm at 8dpo now, so testing day is next Saturday (14dpo - I refuse to test early for mental health reasons! I wouldn't test at all, and just wait for AF instead, but my FS wants me to.) I will have houseguests this weekend, too, so I can't even fall apart in peace and quiet if it's another BFN, another time I'm not pg again before my edd. So MA, for now, I will hold onto your PMA and claim some of it for myself, since I can't muster my own today.

Sorry to be such a drag, ladies. But thank you for helping me stand when I can't do it on my own.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Miss muffett! :dance::fool::wohoo:

Happy auntie :hugs: Hope this is your month. :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Congratulations Miss M - really pleased for you!!
I've got my happy for you smile firmly on this week - my boss's daughter had their 1st Grandchild today - 10/10/10 and he's over the moon, I'm visiting the friend who started TTC at the same time as me + her new baby tomorrow and its my Goddaughter's Christening next Sunday. Really happy for all of them but a little bit sad for us. 
My only news is that I've finally got the courage up to make an appointment with my GP to get my the results from my most recent bloodtests, so I'm going on Thursday. 
Love and babydust to you all + a special welcome to everyone new xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Vivienne, your moving to NZ?? Oh my husband will LOVE hearing this. He is a mad Lord Of The Rings fan and they shot the footage there. I recall a few weeks ago, being made to celebrate Hobbit day by having 1st and 2nd breakfast, 11ensies, lunch, tea, dinner and supper. :wacko::haha::shrug: We went all over town to different eateries and had a snack until dinner time at an Irish Pub. :lol: Praying your move goes smoothly and you get settled in.:hugs:
> 
> LOL!! We recently went on our first-ever cruise, and we joked about this the whole time!!! My DH put on 5 lbs over 4 days! I only put on 2, but of course he's already dropped all 5 of his and I'm holding steady 2 lbs high. :growlmad:
> 
> Miss Muffett, congratulations on your happy news! Can't wait to hear how your DH responded!
> 
> 
> I'm feeling forlorn lately. DH is out of town all week for work, and we have some big milestones coming up. Thursday would have been my 2nd edd, and next month would have been our first baby's first birthday... I have several friends who were all pregnant and due around the same time as me with my first, and seeing all their babies reach their milestones lately has been really difficult... first birthdays, first steps, first words.... I know so many of you here know how it feels, but I just feel crappy lately. :cry: I'm at 8dpo now, so testing day is next Saturday (14dpo - I refuse to test early for mental health reasons! I wouldn't test at all, and just wait for AF instead, but my FS wants me to.) I will have houseguests this weekend, too, so I can't even fall apart in peace and quiet if it's another BFN, another time I'm not pg again before my edd. So MA, for now, I will hold onto your PMA and claim some of it for myself, since I can't muster my own today.
> 
> Sorry to be such a drag, ladies. But thank you for helping me stand when I can't do it on my own.
> 
> :hugs: to you all.Click to expand...

:hugs: I understand your sadness. Jackson Jeffrey's anniversary of his birth and death are October 22nd and my heart is all over the place. We too have several other boys who were born near his birthday and I find myself pondering my hopes and dreams for our son. Even as we walk through the mall I wonder what costume he'd be in for halloween. 

I came upon a video of a mother who lost her older son in a tragic car accident and she lifted my spirits when she looked up a couple meanings in conjunction with the scripture that says, " *to be absent to the body is to be present with the Lord*", to find out what it meant she looked it up in the concordance to find that absent means to immigrate and to be with the Lord means to be in ones homeland which in her words, changes EVERYTHING because it's a "physical place" our children aren't lost at all, they are in their HOMELAND Alive in Heaven waiting for us. We walk toward them. This couple are friends of Michael W. Smith and were the meaning behind his latest song "Welcome Home". You can find the beautiful video HERE

Just know that while nothing makes what you are going through better, there is something to look forward to and one day we'll be reunited with our babies for eternity and they are not LOST, we know where they are and they await US. They are the ones who are home...we are the ones here temporarily.:hugs: I pray you find peace and some joy amidst your sorrow tonight:hugs::flower: ...And YES! Take it and claim it for yourself. Something of comfort to me from Gods word is "bare ye one anothers burdens". I'm here for encouragement, love and anything else I can give to each and everyone of you. BIG :hug:


Twinkle, I pray your results are good and hope for the journey ahead, that we'll be celebrating YOUR excitement of a birth of a child.:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks MA for making me cry in a good way tonight. :hugs: Even though I know I'm not alone, I need to be reminded of it sometimes in order to really believe it. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. I had to go back to the October 4 posts to catch up. That&#8217;s a lot of reading! I&#8217;m going to try to respond as best I can to everyone. This is such a busy thread and I feel that we all deserve attention on it. So, here it goes:

Viviene, first of all, congratulations on being an aunt! Like the other ladies have said, it is bittersweet. You have every right to feel envy that your brother has a baby before you. In time, you&#8217;ll forget about your jealousy and just grow to love this little baby. Good luck with the move!

Skye, I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your BFP! How exciting that it is all happening so quickly. Please keep us posted. 

LP, sorry about the BFN. Like you said, it isn&#8217;t over until AF shows her face. Good luck with your move too!

AC, Yay for your pregnancy tests getting lighter. It took me 8 weeks, 7 weeks and 5 weeks respectively to get AF after my mcs. It will happen, I promise. It sounds like you know how to protect yourself. I think you made a good decision not going to Florida. Establishing boundaries after a mc are very important. Good for you. 

Mpepe, we&#8217;ve met on another thread. I&#8217;m so sorry for your losses. As you know, I&#8217;ve had more than one loss also. I hope you get support here. 

MA, I&#8217;m so sorry for your dog. Pets are family as far as I&#8217;m concerned. I hope he&#8217;s ok. Oooh, I just read, he&#8217;s ok now! Great news. Good luck this cycle. It is amazing to hear how determined you are. I hope everything goes smoothly with your father&#8217;s surgery. I hope your parents don&#8217;t cause you too much stress during this time. Oh and might I add, Tim and I LOVE Lord of the Rings!!!

Vittori, I like your plan! Just BD like rabbits this cycle and see what happens! Good luck!

Nikki, it sounds like you have a good plan in front of you. I&#8217;m glad AF came on time! Make sure to take some Advil or some other pain killer for the HSG. It isn&#8217;t too bad, but it is uncomfortable. 

Kit Cat, welcome! I&#8217;m so sorry about your loss. I know what you mean about being driven to get pregnant after a mc. If you need any advice, please let us know. We are a wealth of information!

Nato, my love, so glad to see you here. I hope you stick around. It is a good thread to join. Lots of ladies like us here. 

Happy Auntie, I&#8217;m sorry you are feeling down. Please don&#8217;t ever apologize for that. You have every right to feel the way you are. Those milestones get me every time. Especially when you have visual reminders of where you should be with your life. I hope this is your cycle to get your BFP. If not, we&#8217;re here for you. Bathrooms are private for a reason. If you need a quick cry while your house guests are there, do it. No one will be the wiser. I find the shower an especially good place for a cry. The water washes the tears away and I can get on with my day. 

Twinkle, glad to see you back here again. I&#8217;m so happy you are going to get your results. Knowledge is power. 



AFM, my boss has not announced her pregnancy to the rest of my agency. Apparently she isn&#8217;t going to, which will be weird. She needs to tell her direct staff because we need to know what the plan is when she takes maternity leave. So now it is just the big pink elephant in the room. To be honest, I agree with Happy Auntie. She told me in a very caring and civil way. I&#8217;m glad she pulled me aside to tell me. I might have painted the wrong picture of her. She didn&#8217;t disclose a lot of info about her pregnancy when she told me about it. Being a therapist myself, I asked her a lot of questions about it. I don&#8217;t mind knowing the details. She was very empathic about the whole thing. My issue with the whole thing is having to watch her bloom. I&#8217;m not mad at her for the way she told me. I just hate to have that visual reminder of where I should be in my lost pregnancy.

I&#8217;m going to get my second opinion for my adenomyosis on Thursday. I&#8217;ll let you know how it goes.

Have a great week everyone!

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

My post posted twice. I erased the second one and am posting this. Just ignore!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I truly appreciate it. I told my husband when he woke up...well I kinda woke him up and he was happy and immediately told me I could no longer take hot showers.

Amanda - Thanks for clearing up your actual bday! I will be sure to wish you and pablo a happy one on your respective days .

Happy Auntie - I am sorry you are feeling down. I do understand what you are going through. Today has been very bittersweet for me. 10/10/10 was my edd. My husband pointed it out as we were driving from church that the day I found i was pregnant was the day I was supposed to be having a baby. It is ok to be forlorn and I pray that you get your BFP this month as well. 

On a non baby note - I lost a very close family friend today from breast cancer. She was one of my Mom's best friends from college. In fact my parents met at she and her husbands wedding because my mom was a bridesmaid and my dad was a groomsmen. We won't know when the funeral services will be for a few days. i am sure my uncle (I called them aunt and uncle) is overwhelmed at the moment. My mom and I trying to do what we can to help. I am just glad that she will no longer be in any pain.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Twinkle!!!!  I will be praying for postive results for you! Also, I am glad you are back!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Sorry I have been so elusive of late, just had so much going on with the funeral for my Nan and then my operation. So much has gone on it feels like I have been offline for months. 

Welcome to all the new ladies that have joined, sorry I have not named you all but I am now on a major catch up with this thread. I hope you enjoy this thread as much as we all do. These ladies are such a great support network who keep me going when I have my dark days.

Lucy HUGE congrats on your BFP, that is wonderful news and I wish you a very happy 9 months ahead until your bubba arrives.

MA glad your little doggie is ok, I know how scary it is when they get ill my Shit Zhu was poorly earlier this year and I was terrified that I would loose her. I know it sounds silly but she is one of the family and I adore her. Hope all your meds are going ok for you and not making you feel too sick etc :hugs:

Twinkle wishing you all the luck in the world for great test results.

Skye that is so amazing that you have been able to start your IVF earlier than planned. I will keep everything crossed for you that it all goes perfectly and that we hear of your BFP very soon :hugs:

Heart Tree really hoping that you get some good news from your second opinion. I feel for you but want you to believe that there is hope, if I had listened to the first doc I would have been continuing to take the wrong meds that really were doing me more harm than good and still not getting me a BFP. You have to challenge these things as after all doctors are only people when all is said and done and none of us are perfect.

Well a quick update from me, I had my op last Monday and all went really well. They removed the polyp that was actually very small but they also found that I had thickening of the uterus lining that they corrected whilst I was under. My doc was great and I felt no real discomfort after at all. He now tells me I have a perfect womb hahaha. I have bought all of my IVF drugs which was a bit of a shock costing 1,100 pounds but hey I am ready to go in Novemeber. My cycle has returned to normal after being completely unbalanced by the last docs so I am on target to start taking my nasal spray on the 3rd of November and then fly to London for the scan and start injections on the 15th. I am so looking forward to this next step, I know that a BFP is not a certainty but hey the chances are increased over trying naturally so I am grabbing the opportunity with both hands. I have to believe that this will work for us and if not then I will definitely need to lean on all of you guys.

Take care everyone and I hope you all have a great day :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi Ladies sorry I can't write much, I'm off to the in-laws for thanksgiving but I just wanted to see how everyone was doing! My neighbour across the road had a little girl yesterday and I'm offically depressed! This is her second and even DH was depressed that we haven't even had 1 healthy bean yet. I hope we all get sticky bean really soon!


----------



## heart tree

Carole, that's great news about the perfect womb! I can't wait to hear how the procedure goes in November! I know what you mean about putting all your faith into one doctor. I really believe that it is impossible for one person to hold all of the answers. When it comes to fertility, modern medicine is practically in the dark ages. We've come a long way, but there is still so much that is unknown. I really can't just accept what the first doctor told me. I'm glad you didn't accept it either. We have to be advocates for ourselves and not let one person dictate our future. Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have a good feeling that you are now on the correct path to your baby.

Mpepe, how awful to watch your neighbor have a baby. It just doesn't seem fair, does it? Sometimes I see pregnant women and think to myself, "why is their womb better than mine?" I hope you can get some tests done. You deserve it.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey ladies, Just wanted to say hi :hi:. I have not been on here in a few weeks. Hope everyone is doing good xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, YAY:happydance: So glad you had that proceedure done. The thick lining is crucial to get out. Now I'm praying for a safe pregnancy. I've heard getting that lining out is supposed to aid in quick :bfp: not sure how accurate that is, but it would be such a blessing!

Happy Auntie, just praying that today your day was filled with blessings and full of laughter :flower:

:hi: missy moo moo! Thanks for checking in with us. How've you been??

Mpepe, just wanted to give you a BIG :hugs: and let you know I'm thinking of you. Not to delve too much into your experience, but have you been tested as to why you keep having the mc? Just wondering if you'd benefit from Progesterone therapy. I have a friend who needed it during conception and kept on it until early 2nd trimester. It's usually given to keep from having miscarriages. Once I get pregnant, I'll be on PIO shots...otherwise known as Progesterone in Oil shots. Then because my preterm birth was at 22weeks, I'll have a cerclage on top of that and most likely be on bed rest at the beginning of the second trimester. I know it's hard to delve into this information, but sometimes there IS a light at the end. Progesterone deficiency or I know a few of us have been tested for MTHFR Immunal Miscarriages. I pray that you will not only get a :bfp: but have a happy healthy pregnancy carried to term with a little one to hold in the end. :hugs: I can totally understand your sadness when others become pregnant. Don't count yourself out! I have hope that you'll not only be pregnant, but carry to term.:thumbup:

Amanda, you are amazing:hugs: Keep pushing dear friend! I know it's sometimes hard to keep plugging through when you feel run down and downright tired of fighting, but the end result will be worth it. I'm looking forward to what this appointment will say on Thursday and hopefully you'll come up with a new plan that will not only get you pregnant, but help you carry to term that healthy baby you've dreamed of for so long.:happydance:



As for me? I had my first pelvic ultrasound and I have plenty of follies (eggs) on both the left and the right. The right has two follies that are almost to full maturity. You want AT LEAST two mature follies. This is the first time I've had more than one follie that's almost mature and it's possible there will be more by my next sonogram on Wed. :thumbup: My left ovary is way back near my butt.:blush: I feel it too. It's probably why I get my lower back cramps darn it! :dohh::haha: My nurse called to let me know that the estroidial labs came back and they are excellent and on track with the growth of the follies! So hopefully Wed. will be fully mature and I'll give myself the trigger shot that night to release the follies and the IUI will take place either Thursday or Friday early morning. :happydance: Not quite sure as things always seem to change, but I'm having a positive attitude. I have two more days of giving myself the Menopur and Bravelle cocktail shots and hopefully my husband will give me the trigger shot in the butt by Wed. night. I've never been so happy to have a shot in the arse as I've been this month! :rofl::winkwink::haha: I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## heart tree

YAY MA!!! I hope you get knocked up this Thursday or Friday!!! Everything sounds so good right now. I have everything crossed that things go according to plan this month.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi everyone. Wow, it seems like the board is moving fast--I can't keep up with everyone's progress. Maybe that's a good thing, because it means that we are taking charge of our fertility! :)

Heart: thanks for the advice, and my thoughts are with you as you get a second opinion. I'm hoping that other doctors will have other opinions and options for what can be done.

MAngel: I'm glad to see that everything looks to be on track. I'm praying that this month is a BFP for you. Thank you for being so open with us!

Mpepep: I can totally understand how you feel! Seeing a new LO in your face when that's your heart's desire is crushing. 

Carole: Sorry to hear about your Nan, and to hear about the costs. But having a LO in our arms is worth it. Best of luck to you this month!

Me: So, Doctor called with my cd3 test results today--TSH came back high, so I have hypothyroid. Although she thinks I'm a bit young to have it, she says that it might be the cause of my fertility issues, but still wants to do the HSG anyway. She's starting me immediately on Synthroid. To me, it explains the weight gain, fatigue, intolerance to cold. I think my mom has it too, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but I totally am. 

Doctor says I'll be on synthetic hormone for life, and I've never been on ANY long-long meds--I'm a bit of a natural health nut. I can't decide whether I'm upset to have this. Right now I'm just a little numb, although I feel the tears just below the surface. Anyhoo, that's it today.


----------



## heart tree

Nikki, let the tears out if you can. It always helps to have a physical release. It is always upsetting to find out that your body isn't working as perfectly as you think it should. Even if there is an easy fix for it. I've been told many times that thyroid issues can cause fertility issues. I keep saying this, but it is worth repeating, knowledge is power. You now have something to grab on to that may be the cause of your issues. There is something you can take that can counteract it. Maybe this is the piece of information you needed. I agree, you might as well get the HSG anyway. If nothing else, it can clean out your tubes. It seems to me that you are on your way to a positive outcome. Hang in there.


----------



## FutureMommie

I don't think that I've been on this thread since I first joint this board so let me re-introduce myself. I am 37 my DH is 48 and we have been ttc 33months now. In january I had an abdominal myomectomy to remove 9 fibroids, prior to surgery I had 4 unsucessful IUI's. I am scheduled to go and see my RE on Thursday to see what our next plan of action is. He felt that I should be able to conceive on my own after the fibroids were removed and the scar tissue, I'm pretty sure it's back to injections and IUI's. I've had a 6 month break from all the fertility drugs so I'm ready to start again.


----------



## FutureMommie

Nikki- I'm so sorry that you got some bad news but at least now you have an idea of what might be wrong and hopefully medication needed to regulate your thyroid and you can move forward with getting your bfp! It's to let that cry out, we all need to release it sometimes.


----------



## heart tree

Welcome back FutureMommie. I'm so sorry you've had to go through everything you have. It is wonderful that you have gotten those fibroids and scar tissue removed. Maybe your husbands swimmers just need a little boost past the cervix! Good luck at your appointment on Thursday. Let us know what the new plan is!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Future Mommie, hope the news from the RE on Thursday is good!
MA fingers crossed for a successful :sex: this weekend!
I went to visit my friend and her new baby today - he's a proper cutie. I didn't cry this time - just had a rant about the unfairness of life once I got in the car!


----------



## heart tree

Well done Twinkle. I think a rant/cry after the fact is always valid!!!


----------



## mpepe32

MA - Thanks so much for your posts, I was told I have to wait until 3 mc`s before they`ll test but I`m hoping to get a progest. check or sometning whe I go see the ob in November. Right now I have no answers which is totally frustrating! I think my family physician should have sent me to an ob after the first mc. I started taking my vitamins along with B6 hopeing it may do something. I haven`t even ovulated yet this cycle and that`s starting to get me paranoid as well. My f`x that I O tomorrow!

Nikki - Sorry your tests didn`t come back as you hoped but now that they see something, I hope they can fix it and help your fertiliy along one way or another!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki, Hypothyroid is just one of a few issues I have. I think you'll start feeling much better once you take the synthroid. By the way, make sure it's Synthroid and NOT the generic. Synthroid works quicker and is much better. Also be sure not to take any vitamins, herbs or prescription meds until 4 hours after you take the synthroid because vitamins, herbs and such lessen the potency of the pill. Let me know if you need anything!

Hi there futuremommie :hi:  So sorry to hear of the heartache you must have gone through in your fertility journey. I'm looking forward to hearing you get a :bfp: REAL soon! :hugs:

Mpepe, I'm rather frustrated hearing you can't get anyone to test you because you haven't had 3 mc. How awful! A suggestion I'd give to the OB when you find your pregnant is to put you on Progesterone suppositories or Progesterone in Oil shots as soon as you find out your pregnant. 

My friend Jenn actually started the cream after bd'ing before she even found out she was pregnant. I'm actually given two trigger shots to boost progesterone. One on the day to release the actual follies and the second 10 days later to boost the progesterone to keep the pregnancy. 

Another thought I have is you don't necessarily HAVE to have your OBGYN test you for MTHFR, you could actually ask your general practitioner and tell them you want the testing to see if there is an issue. THEN if it comes out positive for anything, you could bring the results to the OB. In the case of MTHFR it's asprin and a high dose of folic acid prescription. Just a thought if you wanted to over-ride the obgyn and go to the gp. 

I too pray for your mind to be at ease and that you'd O'. :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey everyone!

So many new posts it is hard to catch up! LOL Congrats to you Miss Muffet on your BPF! Such wonderful news! You must be thrilled - here is hoping for a very healthy and happy 9 months:hugs:

Amanda - I have been thinking about you. I know your 2nd opinion appointment is coming up. Let us know what happens on Thursday.

Future Mommy - I was also diagnosed with fibroids so I was very interested to read your story. My largest is 6.5cm - they were all diagnosed during an ultrasound. Unfortunately I lost the baby - not because of the fibroids, but it was the first time I heard I even had them. Did you have yours removed because they were interfering with conceiving? My Dr. wants me to leave mine alone, so I am curious? Welcome to this forum, you will love it here - lots of supportive women to help you through your journey.

So girls - nothing new with me. Still waiting for AF to show up. I'm quite bloated and hungry which is usually a sign she's on her way, but nothing yet. I'm trying to be patient.

Love to everyone and I hope you are all doing well! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!! I was out of town for a few days, and again so much has happened!! I will tey and reply to everything, but if I don't get to you I appologize. 

first, happy birthday to amanda!!! I hop it is a beautiful sunny day there and you have a great b-day!

missmuffet, SO excited for you!!! It gives me hope with all the BFPs! I start to feell like it's NEVER going to happen for us, so your good news saves me from my own doubts. Congrads!!!

MA, so glad the follies look good, I have a good feeling about this month for you! 

Niki Leigh, I too have a high thyroid, boderline high. My research said that it can be a MAJOR contributor to infertility affecting implantation and causing MCs. I know your sad, but now you know and hopefully this will help in the BFP department. 

carol, so glad you are on the road to recovery! Hopefully a sticky bean soon!! 

Skye, spyched that you can start invetro so soon!! 

animal cracker, hope AF is right around the corner for you!!

to all the new ladies . .. Welcome, welcome, welcome!!

as for me, just got back from sunny san francisco and sonoma valey for a girls weekend. It was so beautiful and sunny and warm which is good because it's snowing where I live this morning. So good to see all my good girl friends, who have moved away, even the one who is 7 months pregnant. We had a baby shower for her and it went better for me than I thought. Helped that it lasted all of 15 minuets and then we were off to another activity. Also saw a friend's 6 month old twins. She also has a toddler who's a year and a half. Has her hands full is an understatement. It was a good trip and they all know we're ttc, although to what extent was a surprise to some. Overall it went well but if I hear "just relax and it will happen" one more time I will rip someone's head off. I know they mean well, but none of them have been in our boat. My one friend has a sister and sister in law that are ttc for a while. Also there was one friend who went through 7 MCs. I couldn't even imagine. Turns out she had 16 fibroids in her linning. Didn't get picked up by the ulra sounds because they were in her linning. Docs told her her current 2 year old is a miracle baby. They only found the fibroids because she had a c section. 

this ttx sea-saw has me all screwed up. I would be lying if I said I was not hopeful for this month, followind HSG and surgery and ovulation seems to be more on track and not so early, but I am tired of the emotional roller coaster!! I may check out for a while or take a step back. If you don't hear from me I will be reading, just need a break, we'll continue to ttc. 

hope everyone has a great day!!! 

p.s. Ma, glad your fur kid is better. I put down my best friend this summer, his name was pablo and he was 13. I miss him every day. 

there may be a lot of typos, texting from phone, sorry


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Birthday Amanda! :cake:I hope that you have a wonderful day and this new year for you is filled with much happiness.:hugs:

Pablo - Glad that you trip went well and I have my fingers crossed for you that you will get your BFP very soon!:hugs:

Much love to everyone else and have a great day. :dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I have been following your thread for a couple of weeks now with great interest. Im 34 will be 35 next June, we will not be TTC until then for various reasons and this will be #1 baby. I worry every day about my fertility and from reading your thread it seems that many of you are not having an easy ride. Do you have any advice for a future TTC over 35. Sending all of you my baby making wishing.


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Amanda! Xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies I have been following your thread for a couple of weeks now with great interest. Im 34 will be 35 next June, we will not be TTC until then for various reasons and this will be #1 baby. I worry every day about my fertility and from reading your thread it seems that many of you are not having an easy ride. Do you have any advice for a future TTC over 35. Sending all of you my baby making wishing.

Hi chickenchaser! :hi: 

First of all, start taking a daily prenatal vitamin with 400 micrograms (mcg, not mg) of folic acid now, if you're not already. You really want to be on it for several months before conception for ideal fetal health and development.

The very best thing you can do is know your cycle. Start keeping track of it now, if you don't already. Even if it's just marking cd1 (the first day of full flow) each month on a calendar and how long your flow lasts each month, that will be a tremendous help when you start ttc. Using OPKs or charting BBT gives you even more info. That very basic info reveals a lot about your overall health, and when you do ttc, it will increase your odds of getting pregnant each month because you will know when to bd. And if you do have trouble getting pregnant, this info is the first thing your dr will want to look at. It's like a little window into your body!

The other thing is if you're not pregnant with 6 months of unprotected, well-timed sex, go to your dr about it then. The general rule of thumb for women under 35 is 1 year, but those of us who are slightly more mature (wink wink!) don't have the luxury of waiting that long. We just have a little less time to figure out what (if anything) is wrong and what to do about it.

The unfortunate fact of the matter is that fertility/fecundity starts to drop around age 35 (note I didn't say it plummets, it's just not what it is for a 20-something!). The other unfortunate fact is that the rate of miscarriage does rise with age, for the same reason that the rate of chromosomal defects rise with maternal age. (The very vast majority of 1st trimester miscarriages are caused by a chromosomal problem with the baby, and there is nothing that can be done to prevent that.) BUT - and here's the good news - even over 35, you are far more likely to be completely normal than you are to have something go wrong. You are more likely to get pregnant and have a happy and healthy nine months and perfectly normal baby than you are to have any problems. For example, according to the March of Dimes, a woman aged 35-39 has a 20% chance of a pregnancy ending in miscarriage - that's 1 in 5. But that means that there's a 4 in 5 chance that everything will be fine! I think we all tend to focus on the negative out of fear when really it's much more likely that everything will be fine. It's easier said than done, especially for those of us in the trenches, but try not to get discouraged, and don't read too many threads here on BnB! :wacko:

There's some great info about pregnancy over 35 on the March of Dimes website: https://www.marchofdimes.com/professionals/14332_1155.asp

If you're taking a prenatal vitamin with folic acid and you know your cycle inside and out, you are already several steps ahead of the game. 

Best of luck to you, and feel free to pop in anytime! :flower:


----------



## mpepe32

MA - I don't think my fp would do any tests which is why he has referred my onto the ob. I'm praying that for a force greater than me will intervene between now and November 22 my ob appointment, I'll get pregnant again and the bean will stick around. Ods are that won't happen but one can dream right? I guess the good thing is that at least I've been charting for a year, so i can hand over my charts and maybe the doctor will see a problem. Thanks though for your support!'

happyautnie - that was so well said and it auctually helped me feel less depressed about things!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

mpepe32 said:


> happyautnie - that was so well said and it auctually helped me feel less depressed about things!:thumbup:

aww, I'm so glad! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

So sorry for my absence, I have been reading but not had a chance to post. It's difficult and slow to post from my phone but the only chance I seem to get is while Scarlett is feeding. I have been poorly and on anti-biotics as my womb wasn't contracting properly due to an infection. Hopefully I am on the mend now.

Congratulations Miss M

Happy Birthday to Amanda and Pablo

Carole B good news about your op

Hello to the new ladies

Chickenchaser - I can't agree with Happy Auntie more,everything she said is spot on.knowing your cycle is a big key

Sorry for lack of personals

X


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Thank you HTree, Futuremommie, Pablo, and mpepe for the encouragement. 

Thank you so much MAngel for the advice--I do take vitamins and the like (took a break from all that last cycle, and wonder if that affected my tests) but I will now switch to taking these things in the evening, just to give the hormone a chance in the morning.

Oh, did I say CONGRAULATIONS to missmuffet!!!?????? :) If not, then let me say it now!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!

Pablo, I'm glad you ended up having a wonderful girl's weekend in my part of the country. 
All my parts are crossed for you this month. I know, everytime I had the tiniest setback, it throws me for a loop and I feel like I need a TTC break. But I'm just beginning so...

Mrs.J: I'm sorry that you're feeling less than stellar. It's so crazy how we are focused on the TTC rollercoaster, and afterward, we have to think about the next steps--the aftermath of childbirth, which can be very difficult, plus all the new mom stuff. Hugs to you.

Me: The miracle of online test results. My TSH was 28.1, which is darn high. My prolactin and FSHs were elevated too, although I expected the prolactin to be, given the TSH. Both were within a somewhat normal range, and I think the doctor is feeling that most of the issues are stemming from the elevated TSH. We shall see. I started Synthroid this morning. I took a mental health day off from work. The test results, plus talking to my long, lost sister yesterday for the first time in over 20 years (which was great news) was just too much for me. 

A question for those with hypothyroid--I'm starting out on 112MCG. My boss, also a sufferer for 19 years, thinks that sounds pretty high to start, even with my elevated levels (she also started off with elevated levels). Anyone else starting with a higher dose? I'm thinking that my TTC status might be prompting my doctor to start me off with a more aggressive dose.


----------



## twinkle1975

:cake: Happy Birthday Pablo!!


----------



## caroleb73

Happy Birthday Pablo I hope you have a wonderful day and are spoilt rotten by your hubby.


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Birthday Pablo!! Amanda, I am so sorry I missed your birthday yesterday, I hope you had a wonderful day!!!

Amanda, I know your Dr. appointment is tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you. Please let us know what happens. xoxoxo
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for all the bday wishes it was a mellow but good birthday. 

Happy birthday to Pablo! Glad you had a good time in my neck of the woods. The weather has been amazing. I'm glad you got to experience the SF Bay area at it's finest! I totally understand the need to lie low for a while. Do what you need to for yourself. 

Welcome chickenchaser. I echo everything Happy Auntie said. Knowing your cycle is the best and fastest way to get pregnant. I do all of the tracking methods for ovulation. If you want tips just let me know. 

AC thanks for your sweet thoughts. I'm excited/nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I'm terrified she'll tell me that my chances of having a baby are slim. I'll keep you posted. How are you doing? Any sign of AF?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Birthday Pablo! I hope you have a fantastic day!


Nikki Leigh - glad you received some answers from your test. Fingers crossed for future results. 

Amanda - good luck tomorrow. I hope everything turns out well for you. You will be in prayers tomorrow.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you all for your kind words and advice, especially Happy Auntie it is true you have a beautiful way with words.:hugs:
I'm already on the vitamins and hoping to start tracking at Christmas when I come off my implant (currently on it to stop my AF because they are very heavy and they leave me anaemic, dreading having to go through that again)
I spend most of my time in WTT but if you dont mind I will pop in every now and then as this is where I want to be. Take care all and good luck.
:flower:


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> AC thanks for your sweet thoughts. I'm excited/nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I'm terrified she'll tell me that my chances of having a baby are slim. I'll keep you posted. How are you doing? Any sign of AF?
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

Hey Amanda..still waiting for AF to show up. I really thought she was coming last weekend, but nothing so far.

I am anxious about your appointment tomorrow. I will be thinking about you all day and checking in for updates. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

evening ladies hope you are all well x


----------



## Goldy

Hi ladies am one of you, am 38 years old, hubby is 40, Have been ttc for quite sometime (over 8 years) got a surprise twin pregnancy March 01, 2010 this was my first and cherished bfp, which happened whilst we were on a break and trying to save fore IVF but ended in a miscarriage at 17 weeks. 

Am currently back to the ttc and am praying for a sticky one for november.. Baby dust to all of us..:hugs:


----------



## Goldy

:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Birthday Pablo dear :hugs: 

Hi to the newbies!

Today I had another ultrasound. Looks like while my follies didn't reduce in size or number, they didn't get bigger either. The good news is that my estroidial labs came back same as it was and not lower. The nurse called me and told me they're raising menopur to two 75 unit vials a day and Bravelle is also two 75 unit vials a day. So I'm mixing sodium chloride in one menopur, then another and then two vials of Bravelle. 

I had no idea I could be doing this for two more weeks. I thought I'd stop after the fifth day. So we were pleasantly surprised that we may be able to have some follies fully matured, God willing. I have two follies on the right side that are "getting there" and one on the left looks like it could also make it too. I'm praying I have more than two fully mature follies in the next week or so. 

On another note, I fell down the stairs tonight. :wacko: :rofl: My knee hurts so I'm hoping this isn't something that could possibly be a fracture. Hopefully just a tender knee. I dropped my poor pekingese and watched her roll down too. I just sat at the stairs and cried. It's been a rough week. Now I can laugh about it. So in the midst of my day today, I'm having my husband bring me home two warm cookies from Insomnia Cookies and I'll have a nice glass of skim milk with them for comfort. While I wouldn't normally break my healthier eating, I need some comfort of chocolate chip cookies to get me back on track and give me some sanity. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Goldy. I'm so sorry to hear about your twins. :hugs: I hope you fall pregnant quickly again. Are you trying naturally or will you move to IVF?

MA, I hope your knee is ok! And your dog!! Maybe the fall down the stairs will kick start your follies into action. Glad you are laughing now. Nothing like a little chocolate therapy to help. 

Countdown to my appointment. I'll let you all know when I'm done.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Amanda. I keep hoping that some sense was knocked into me. :rofl: I'm feeling it though. My knee is in much more pain than I thought it would be in. Yes, maybe the follies will grow now! :winkwink:

Praying for a good, POSITIVE appointment tomorrow. I'd like to hear some good news on your behalf.


----------



## Goldy

Thanks for asking heart tree, I know you have been some disturbing experience, but I know every experience shape us to be the best parents when the time comes. Am still going to try naturally for the next 3 months then if nothing will opt for injections (IUI) first before Ivf. Ivf will be my last option in 2012 after serious savings. But am confident that November is my month so am counting down...


----------



## caroleb73

Mommy's Angel said:


> Happy Birthday Pablo dear :hugs:
> 
> Hi to the newbies!
> 
> Today I had another ultrasound. Looks like while my follies didn't reduce in size or number, they didn't get bigger either. The good news is that my estroidial labs came back same as it was and not lower. The nurse called me and told me they're raising menopur to two 75 unit vials a day and Bravelle is also two 75 unit vials a day. So I'm mixing sodium chloride in one menopur, then another and then two vials of Bravelle.
> 
> I had no idea I could be doing this for two more weeks. I thought I'd stop after the fifth day. So we were pleasantly surprised that we may be able to have some follies fully matured, God willing. I have two follies on the right side that are "getting there" and one on the left looks like it could also make it too. I'm praying I have more than two fully mature follies in the next week or so.
> 
> On another note, I fell down the stairs tonight. :wacko: :rofl: My knee hurts so I'm hoping this isn't something that could possibly be a fracture. Hopefully just a tender knee. I dropped my poor pekingese and watched her roll down too. I just sat at the stairs and cried. It's been a rough week. Now I can laugh about it. So in the midst of my day today, I'm having my husband bring me home two warm cookies from Insomnia Cookies and I'll have a nice glass of skim milk with them for comfort. While I wouldn't normally break my healthier eating, I need some comfort of chocolate chip cookies to get me back on track and give me some sanity. Tomorrow is a new day!

Hey MA

Sorry to hear about your fall OUCH, I totally don't blame you on the cookie front and everyone deserves a little treat once in a while. Hope the pain subsides soon.

It seems your treatment is going in the right direction for you, I am so pleased. Just think you could have 2 or more great eggs in the next week and then all us ladies just need to send you all our positive energy for the spermies to catch them. I really really hope that you get your BFP this cycle.

Take care and rest and I look forward to hearing the updates on those follies :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

heart tree said:


> Welcome Goldy. I'm so sorry to hear about your twins. :hugs: I hope you fall pregnant quickly again. Are you trying naturally or will you move to IVF?
> 
> MA, I hope your knee is ok! And your dog!! Maybe the fall down the stairs will kick start your follies into action. Glad you are laughing now. Nothing like a little chocolate therapy to help.
> 
> Countdown to my appointment. I'll let you all know when I'm done.

Hi Amanda

Just to let you know you are in my thoughts and I hope and pray that all goes well with your appointment:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Welcome Goldy and so sorry to hear about your sad loss, all of this TTC stuff has made me realise just how cruel life can be at times and just doesn't make sense. I really hope and pray that you get a sticky bean very soon:hugs:

Well AF arrived last night 2 days early but I guess that could be due to the op that I had. Quite happy though as that makes the start of my IVF cycle even closer. Just worked out the dates and it means I will be flying back to the UK again on November 8th which is just over 3 weeks away. Really excited to get started as although a BFP is not a definite it is a big step in the right direction and who knows if it doesn't work first time we may have frozen embies that will work the next. Full steam ahead on this crazy emotional journey called TTC.

I really hope you all have a fab day and weekend ahead and that all of us get good news soon wether it be bloods/test or BFP results. This TTC journey is a mad mix of ups and sometimes it seems a whole lot of downs but together we can keep strong and we will get there. Lets hope that 2011 is a baby explosion for us all :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello to old friends and new! 
MA - poor you - hope your knee gets better soon and that the chocolate chip cookies help lots. :awww:
Goldy - I'm sorry for your loss - everyone here is really supportive and lovely :hugs:
Heart Tree - got everything crossed for your appointment today (I know its still the middle of the night with you so I'll be on tenterhooks for ages!):dohh:
Carole - wow only 3 weeks!! That's fantastic! :happydance::happydance:
I'm sorry I know I've missed people - I really must take notes of previous pages before I start writing my reply - love and :dust: to you all. 
As for me - got the first sign of AF this morning - like Carole I'm reasonably happy about it as it means I'm back to 28 days after last month's 39 day antibiotic fuelled trauma! Plus as I wasn't really expecting it yet I haven't had any of the tension I normally have pre-AF. I'm off to the GP later today to talk about my last lot of blood tests so I'll update you later. :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

ok I know I said I was going to take a break but . . . I just wanted to ay thank for all the birthday wishes! You are all so kind. Had a melow b day, worked all day then hung low with the hubby and the fur (we rescued another lab last january.). Birthday resolution to drop these 15-20 extra pounds, so went for a run this am and am trying to eat healthier. Am hopeful for BFP this month. HSG last month and no pain in my side so hopeing for best.

ma, . . . CAREFUL!! Everything in moderation, even chocolate chip cookies, is just fine. 

niki ligh, your dosage seems high to me too. I was borderline hypo, and am on 25mcg synthroid 6 days a week with one ay at 50mcg. I have heard you don't want to go over 150. Talk to your doc. Most folks I know are between 50 - 100 mcg. 

heartree, fingers crossed for your apt. Today, hope it goes well. 

mrsJ, hope you feel better! Being a new mom I so hard, never mind if you're under the weather. Hope you feel better soon!
xx to everyone else!! Anna


----------



## twinkle1975

Not ovulating and suffering from anxiety apparently :(


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls!

Anyone heard from Amanda yet? I keep peeking in - it's her appointment today.

Not much going on over here. Still waiting for AF ARGH. She is torturing me now LOL

:hugs: hugs to everyone!! xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi AnimalCracker :hi: No, I haven't seen hearty today. Awaiting an update and praying for wisdom for the Dr.'s so they can work to heal whatever is going on in her body so she may have a pregnancy and carry to term. My hope is they'll come up with a good plan to help her. All is NOT lost. I'm praying for VICTORY!

Carole dear, :hugs: your slightly behind me. I'm excited about your proceedure coming up and looking forward to a whole slew of us getting our :bfp: 's Come OOooooooooon :dust:

Welcome Goldy :hi:

Twinkle, so sorry your feeling anxious. Take a deep breath and find something you like to do. A craft, a bath with candles and light music OR like me a funny comedy to put my spirits back up. This is a hard road I know, but we need you to be at peace with almost no stress. Have this testing done and get ready for the road ahead. I'm praying and praying and praying you get that long awaited :bfp: with a beautiful baby to hold. You are NOT alone. We love you and want you to find that peace and joy through the dark hours until you get that happiness with a bundle of joy in your arms. I have hope that you'll get your hearts desire. :hugs:

Pablo, you are just lovely! :hug: I'm glad your day was filled with comfort and am looking forward to that :bfp: sending LOTS of prayers your way and throwing LOADS of :dust: at you.

Last night was excruciating for me. I'm staying home tonight instead of helping at a group Bible Study on prayer. Gods just as much with me where I am tonight than anywhere else, so I'm sure He understands. :thumbup: I must have torn something or stretched it. I screamed with pain in the night. Thought I'd go to the hospital at 4am and decided I'd try heat therapy for awhile instead. I'll go to the er if it doesn't subside by tonight. I have another sono tomorrow and a blood lab to see where my follies are at. I'm noticing more emotions with the extra two vials of hormones. :wacko: I haven't stopped crying since watching a rerun of Extreme Home Makeover Edition. Honestly my moods are starting to get on my nerves. I don't like crying over everything. It ticks me off! :rofl:

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## threebirds

Hi y'all. Hugs to everyone on here. I had intended not to post until i had read thru all 130+ pages here, but im a slow reader and only on p60 something and having a tough day. My DOH is prob going to need adult circumcision and I am really devastated for him. So I'm wondering if anyone on here has been in this situation. I'm sure it will be ok in the end, but so sore initially and I know the idea of it is freaking him out. Apart frm that we ttc unsuccessfully, not getting any younger, and my sis is due v soon. Now I feel awful that my first post is a downer, sorry I am normally a v up person but we havnt told anyone about ttc ... I did have a good laugh on this forum yest tho - sometimes ya just have to (read the first couple of pages of the It fell out thread - I was curious to know what the 'it' was - lol I should have known!). Anyway, I guess we'll work through one prob at a time and while he's in recovery I can always get some tests done (just been day 21 so far - with mixed results). Have been poas, currenly trying the cb digital. Anyway, just want to finish by saying how amazing all you fabulous women are. Thanks for reading.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks MA - I've had all the tests I can have atm & they just show that I'm not ovulating. Your advice is good but the funny thing is I told the doctor I was having trouble taking a deep breath but it didn't feel like asthma - he said it sounded like anxiety - when I said I didn't feel anxious he just raised his eyebrows! I'm sorry you're in pain - definately go & get it checked out if its not feeling better later. Fingers crossed for tomorrow too. I'm very jealous of you - I LOVE extreme makeover home edition but we don't get it on our tv package - I miss it :cry::laugh2:
AC - not often I wish for the :witch: but I'll do it for you! 
I'm off to bed now as its 11.45 pm here & I have an early start - it'll be all I can do to stop myself from checking in to see if Amanda has posted, really praying it's good news for her. 
Love to you all, night night :sleep:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks MA - I've had all the tests I can have atm & they just show that I'm not ovulating. Your advice is good but the funny thing is I told the doctor I was having trouble taking a deep breath but it didn't feel like asthma - he said it sounded like anxiety - when I said I didn't feel anxious he just raised his eyebrows! I'm sorry you're in pain - definately go & get it checked out if its not feeling better later. Fingers crossed for tomorrow too. I'm very jealous of you - I LOVE extreme makeover home edition but we don't get it on our tv package - I miss it :cry::laugh2:
> AC - not often I wish for the :witch: but I'll do it for you!
> I'm off to bed now as its 11.45 pm here & I have an early start - it'll be all I can do to stop myself from checking in to see if Amanda has posted, really praying it's good news for her.
> Love to you all, night night :sleep:

What??? Wow. I'm floored you were treated like that. Have you or are you allowed to get a second opinion? I'm so frustrated for you. I had hoped that having AF meant you could ttc this month but he's saying your tests show your not OV? Did you say on the board if your an early or late Ovulater? I can't remember. I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better dear friend.:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I'm back from my doctor's appointment. She was really wonderful. She consulted with me for 1.5 hours! She made all sorts of faces when I told her what the last doctor said. She said adenomyosis is very hard to diagnose and she wasn't 100% convinced that I had it. She did an ultrasound and saw some issues with my uterus. She said she couldn't completely rule it out either. Unfortunately, the hospital that I had my MRI done at didn't send over the MRI pictures for her to look at, so she was just basing it on the ultrasound she was doing.

She counted my follicles and saw 15. She said for my age it was above average. But, she said I was no where near close to ovulating and I'm on CD 19 right now. I pretty much knew this already, but it sucked to hear. I thought I was getting close because my OPK's are almost positive yesterday and today. The good news is she said I'm no where close to menopause. This is great news as all the women on my mother's side went through it at 39 and 40. As I just turned 36, I was feeling anxious about that.

She said she thinks there is a good chance I'll carry a baby to term, but it is going to be a numbers game for me, like rolling the dice. She offered 2 options. One was to try Clomid or Letrozole to bring ovulation forward. She does think that my late Ov could be a reason for my mcs. The second was to go on Lupron for 4 months to induce menopause. This in turn "shuts off" all of the hormone production and can "shut off" the hormones that are activating the adenomyosis. The theory is that once you go off Lupron and then try to get pregnant, the adeno isn't as active and pregnancy can be achieved.

Most women do the Lupron route because they are infertile from adeno and/or endometriosis. Obviously that isn't my issue. So, I decided to go for the letrozole. She advised that we shouldn't ttc this cycle just in case. Once I get my period, I'm going on letrozole for 5 days in hopes that I will Ov on CD14 or so.

She said IF I miscarry again, she wants genetic tests done. If the tissue has no genetic issues then chances are the adeno (or whatever is in my uterine wall) is causing the mc. At that point we might have to consider a surrogate. If there are genetic abnormalities, then we keep trying naturally, since this is one of the most common reasons for mc, especially as we age. If I have trouble conceiving, then we'll probably look at IVF. Tim asked her how much IVF was. He had it in his head that it was $35,000. When she told him it was $12,00 he was pleasantly surprised oddly enough!

She said if we are willing to take a risk of another mc, then she really thinks we will be successful at some point. She was looking at it statistically and she stressed that it really was just a numbers game.

One of the last things she said to me was that she was really hopeful about me having a baby. She said the idea of a surrogate wouldn't have even crossed her mind at this point.

So, I'm doing a cautious happy dance. I at least feel like I have a plan. I wish I didn't have to miss this cycle, but I'd rather do that then get pregnant with a late Ov and mc again. Her goal is to get me pregnant in the next 3 - 4 months. I can live with that goal!

Sorry so long. I'll go read what's happening with everyone else now.

xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Amanda! Glad to hear there is some positive news for a change concerning your chances of conception. Just a question, aside from clomid, did she say anything about injectables like what I'm on? Menopur and Bravelle? They are two combo's of hormones that have had a HIGH RATE of pregnancy that I've read thus far. I'm a late ovulater and the Clomid just wasn't enough, though it works with a great MANY women..I have PCOS and my body is a pain in the arse. I was thinking the injectables because they too help to ovulate and I guess a combination of the two hormones seems to be better than just the Gonal F injections alone. It's usually the next step after Clomid and Lupron is sometimes used during this phase as well.

I'm not all that familiar with Lupron but what I do know is many women with PCOS take it along with injectables (I believe, I'll have to ask). Lupron is actually a drug used for cancer patients mostly in men with prostate cancer and my husbands not a fan of it (He's an RN) and wants us to use it as a last resort BUT I have heard every gal that used it with PCOS say that it wasn't enough to harm them and it actually helped them to conceive. They swear by Lupron use. It freaks my husband out because he's more familiar with cardiac care and the regular uses of the drug and has no real background in RE practices and these types of drugs to use for ttc. My friends have said this protocol did nothing to harm them and they gained a baby because of the drug.

Another question I have, is since your miscarriages are early, would she know if progesterone suppositories prescribed as soon as conception starts would keep the pregnancy viable longer term? Once you get past first trimester if there is still a risk of miscarriage, your cervix would be cerclaged and would keep the baby safe even if it tries to open.

I know you have alot of things to think about right now, but once you talk with her again and she see's your scans, see if there's a possibility to use progesterone to keep the pregnancy viable and a cerclage. If the Clomid doesn't work (keep in mind I have many friends who've conceived on it), can you then switch to Lupron before you move on to a surrogate? 

All those are questions I was thinking while reading your feedback. It sounds like you have an EXCELLENT Dr. this time around. I'm praying for a pregnancy that will be carried to term. It's just so heart-breaking to go through once let alone over and over again. I think the treatment she recommended sounds good and would be even better knowing you'd have that extra protection of progesterone suppositories to keep your cervix strong.

I've been praying for you ALL DAY. I'm glad things are looking up and I'm hopeful you'll get a happy healthy baby.:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks MA! Yes, I was prescribed progesterone by my previous FS when I get my next BFP. My new FS said that it is a good course of action and I should definitely use it. I already use progesterone cream after ovulation. I'll do that until my BFP and then switch to the pills for a bigger dosage.

To be clear, I'm not going to do Clomid, but Letrozole. It is supposed to have less side effects in terms of thinning the uterine lining and drying up CM. Since I have scant CM to begin with, we didn't want to make it worse. Also, I've read Clomid isn't necessarily good with endometriosis and adenomyosis. So that's why we're doing the Letrozole. 

As for Lupron, I guess it is an option down the road if nothing else is working. It would be for at least 4 months and would be specifically to shut down the hormones that feed the adenomyosis. She didn't mention doing it for ovulation.

And she didn't even mention injectibles. I guess we'll cross that bridge if we have to down the road. I don't have PCOS for sure. I've been tested every which way for it. I'm pretty sensitive to drugs, so for some reason, I think this drug might work. I'm a late ovulater, but my cycles are very consistent. I usually Ov between CD 22 and 26. I always Ov every cycle though. We're just trying to make it earlier. If I'm not Ov'ing earlier, she and I will talk about new options. Maybe she'll mention injectibles then. If not, I'll mention them. Thanks for the tip!

If all goes according to plan and I Ov on CD 14 or thereabouts with the Letrozole, it looks like the next opportunity for me to try will be November 16. I can't wait!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome threebirds. I don't have the same situation as you so can't lend advice about your husband's situation. Sounds awful for him though! Your post is not a downer by the way. How long have you been ttc? I hope we can offer some help so you get your BFP very soon.

Twinkle, what's going on with your body babe? Can you share the progesterone levels you got back? What day of your cycle did you get them on? I'm very upset with how you were treated. I agree with MA. Any way to get a second opinion???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Thanks MA! Yes, I was prescribed progesterone by my previous FS when I get my next BFP. My new FS said that it is a good course of action and I should definitely use it. I already use progesterone cream after ovulation. I'll do that until my BFP and then switch to the pills for a bigger dosage.
> 
> To be clear, I'm not going to do Clomid, but Letrozole. It is supposed to have less side effects in terms of thinning the uterine lining and drying up CM. Since I have scant CM to begin with, we didn't want to make it worse. Also, I've read Clomid isn't necessarily good with endometriosis and adenomyosis. So that's why we're doing the Letrozole.
> 
> As for Lupron, I guess it is an option down the road if nothing else is working. It would be for at least 4 months and would be specifically to shut down the hormones that feed the adenomyosis. She didn't mention doing it for ovulation.
> 
> And she didn't even mention injectibles. I guess we'll cross that bridge if we have to down the road. I don't have PCOS for sure. I've been tested every which way for it. I'm pretty sensitive to drugs, so for some reason, I think this drug might work. I'm a late ovulater, but my cycles are very consistent. I usually Ov between CD 22 and 26. I always Ov every cycle though. We're just trying to make it earlier. If I'm not Ov'ing earlier, she and I will talk about new options. Maybe she'll mention injectibles then. If not, I'll mention them. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> If all goes according to plan and I Ov on CD 14 or thereabouts with the Letrozole, it looks like the next opportunity for me to try will be November 16. I can't wait!

Oh my gosh, this is AWESOME news then! Usually everyone I know does well with the oral drugs that I know. There's only a couple of us in my PCOS group that have taken it to the next step with injectables. My body has NEVER been "normal". I consider myself unique:haha::blush::rofl:

November would be AWESOME baby!:happydance: I'm excited. Just hearing you speak of the progesterone has given me peace in my heart about this. I think it will make a world of difference in your first trimester. I can't WAIT to hear your good news. I just know it's going to happen. :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Yay now you have me all excited! Two out of my 3 pregnancies happened in late October/November so apparently I'm pretty fertile at that time. I'm hoping this combo of meds is the magic I need.


----------



## bbhopes

Mommy's Angel I will be thinking of you and your son on the 22nd. My son was born on the 23rd of 2008 and passed four days later. xox


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo HT!! That's fab news! Got to go to work now so will post more later xx


----------



## mpepe32

Heart tree - glad to hear your appointment went well!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well today! I finally ovulated! On CD 17 which is really late for me. I'm usually an early ovulator but I started taking B6 this cycle and I'm wondering if taking that had anything to do with my ovulation being later. I also started taking aspirin in case I conceive and I'm trying to do anything to avoid another mc. But I may not even conceive for a while.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Bbhopes. Thank you for your kind words. It's getting closer and I find I'm getting a bit more emotional these days. ((sigh)) I miss our little guy so much. I'm sorry about your son too. It always breaks my heart to hear of others grieving too for their little ones. It helps to have one another, but I wouldn't want anyone to go through this.

Welcome to the group dear friend! I look forward to getting to know you better and look forward to the day we both can add to our families another little one to care for here on earth. :hugs:

Mpepe, we were writing at the same time. :lol: WTG on the ovulation. Praying for a :bfp: soon!


----------



## mpepe32

Mommy's Angel said:


> Bbhopes. Thank you for your kind words. It's getting closer and I find I'm getting a bit more emotional these days. ((sigh)) I miss our little guy so much. I'm sorry about your son too. It always breaks my heart to hear of others grieving too for their little ones. It helps to have one another, but I wouldn't want anyone to go through this.
> 
> Welcome to the group dear friend! I look forward to getting to know you better and look forward to the day we both can add to our families another little one to care for here on earth. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

who am I kidding I can't stay away. . . . 

heartree, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Happy for you and your news. I just knew in my heart of hearts all was not lost. I am so excited you had such a good doc apt., and good news. Plus like you said you have a plan, not just floating around adrift in the ttc. Sounds like your new doc is awesome! Sorry you have to skip this month, but sounds like it will all be worth it. I have perma grin for you, such good news!!

twinkle, I am frustrated for you. You need someone who is going to be proactive and figure out why you're not ovulating. Plus trouble taking a deep breath could be serious and should not be poo - pooed. I know I sound like a broken record, but if it's a possibility can you switch docs? Someone who will take your issues seriously? Best of luck and i'm thinking of you.

ma, what's the story? Fall down stairs, pain, you have a lot going on girlie. I hope your follies are getting there so you can get your triggr shot soon and go off some of the crazy hormones. However, you can always cry to us, I keep tearing up lately and I have no crazy hormones in my system. We understand.

as for me I "came out" this morning to a friend who i've known for ages but didn't know we were ttc. Funny telling people. We kept it under wraps for so long because I was affaraid of the "looks" if we didn't manage to get BFP. This is such a small town I just don't want people's pitty if it dosen't happen. But i'm feeling more optimistic these days and hoping for the best. Using opk this month and hope to bd this weekend. 

animal cracker, AF yet? Keeping my fingers crossed. 

xx to all happy friday


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, I've read all your posts and am thinking of you all and sending big hugs - sorry for not doing individual mentions but Matthew is home in 25 mins & I've not started making dinner yet! 

I don't know what my levels were as GP just looked at them on the screen & said they didn't show that I was ovulating. I had them on day 23 as I'd been having a 31 day cycle but then I had a 39 day cycle because of the antibiotics. However this is the 4th (I think!) lot of tests I've had & blood tests aren't going to get me pregnant! 

So the next step is to wait for an appt with the fertility specialists - we've been referred because of DHs lazy swimmers but hopefully they'll help me too. GP says he'll chase it up for me to make sure its going through which I'm glad about as I trust my doctor more than his. So I've got to ring back in a fortnight to see if he's heard from them. Plus I've got some serious weight to lose - my cousin lost a couple of stone when she was ttc and wasn't ovulating & the weight loss kick started her ovaries - so fingers crossed!


----------



## pablo797

mpepe32 said:


> Heart tree - glad to hear your appointment went well!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are doing well today! I finally ovulated! On CD 17 which is really late for me. I'm usually an early ovulator but I started taking B6 this cycle and I'm wondering if taking that had anything to do with my ovulation being later. I also started taking aspirin in case I conceive and I'm trying to do anything to avoid another mc. But I may not even conceive for a while.

yeh hope you can :sex::sex: very soon!! Hope it results in a wonerful sticky bean. I too started taing B6 recently and this will be our first cycle trying while on it. I am using opks as I think things might be a little whacked. I'm ushualy really normal and regular ovulator, almost always CD 14, so I will be currious how this month goes. Sunday is CD 14. 

best of luck, sending mad baby dust to you!!


----------



## twinkle1975

pablo - I know this makes me sound like a complete stalker but I'm always interested in where people live so I googled Breckenridge -oh my goodness - its like something out of a storybook - you are so lucky!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pablo- I hope you found comfort in being able to confide in someone close to you. It's hard keeping this to yourself and sometimes we just need someone close to us to share with. I'm glad you took that step. :hugs: That optimism and sense of peace will help you get that pregnancy. Sometimes we can focus too much on ttc and the stress of it all keeps us from actually conceiving. Knowing you have that optimism and newfound confidant should help to aid the stressful process.

Twinkle, I think that referral to the Fertility specialist will actually help the process a bit quicker. Sounds to me like it's the right direction and will not only help your husband, but will find the culprit to your chest issues and help you find the right treatment to get you that pregnancy you've been wanting. I'm actually excited for this appointment. Please keep us updated when it is and what your treatment will be. I'm excited!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Can someone tell me why you take B complex? i have it and take it for mild neuropathy but didn't know it does something special for ttc. Please elaborate!

Edited to say I just rec'd a phone call from the Ob's office. One of the two almost mature follies disappeared in the sonogram today. I have ONE follie at 1.49cm's (they like to see it at 2cm). I STILL have 4 follies on the right side. The one I just mentioned and there's one in the 90's as well as two smaller ones. She couldn't get a picture of the Left ovary that hides in my lower back near my butt, so I don't know how many or at what size.

The good news is my Estroidial level is 111 so it went up again and they like to see it at 300-400 a sign of ovulation. I continue to take the two vials of Menopur and Two vials of Bravelle and have another lab and sonogram on Monday. 

Phew, you ladies should see my arms. I have bruises from all the labs drawn. Someones going to think they're track marks for drugs or something. Haha


----------



## MrsJ08

Just popped on to check how HeartTree got on - fantastic news - it all sounds much more positive and I'm glad the new doctor is giving you more options:hug:

Twinkle - I really hope your fertility appointment comes through soon. Did your GP suggest any treatment for anxiety? I suffer from anxiety disorder but I don't take any meds. I've just learnt to cope with it over the years and I'm far more rational about things these days

Pablo - I'm glad to hear you confided in someone, I honestly think it does us good to let things that are hurting us out there. 

I'm sorry I've got to dash off but wanted to say hi to all of you and let you know you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi folks!

Just popping in quickly to do a drive by:

Heart: I'm glad to hear positive news. You have an action plan, which is much better than sitting around doing nothing. It is also heartening when second opinions actually bring new advice.

MA: How's your knee? You should get it checked out if still hurting. 

Twinkle: Sorry to hear about the ovulation issue. Best of luck with new tests. Hopefully you'll get to put all that new found knowledge to good use soon. :)

Mpepe: All I can say::sex::spermy::dust:

MrsJ: LOVE the avatar photo of Scarlett

Pablo: Thanks for advice. I'll see dr. at end of month and ask her about the dosage. Glad you were able to come out to someone. I'm going to talk to my DF who's going through adoption after years of TTC/IVF because she'll understand what I'm going through.

Me: Have my HSG in a few hours. DH had to bring me some pain reliever, cause I'd left it at home, and too cheap to buy a whole bottle. Still have to complete a report for work by end of day, but surprisingly, can't concentrate! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Just popping in quickly to do a drive by:
> 
> MA: How's your knee? You should get it checked out if still hurting.
> 
> I'm going to talk to my DF who's going through adoption after years of TTC/IVF because she'll understand what I'm going through.
> 
> Me: Have my HSG in a few hours. DH had to bring me some pain reliever, cause I'd left it at home, and too cheap to buy a whole bottle. Still have to complete a report for work by end of day, but surprisingly, can't concentrate! :)


Good Luck with the HSG dear friend. Hoping it's pain free. Work will work itself out, it's YOU TIME. You need a mental health day dear friend!!:hugs:

WE too are hoping to adopt. We've always wanted to since before we got married. The process can be just like a pregnancy, there are some that are lost, there are some that have complications, there are some that take that long or sometimes even longer to have their forever-babies, but in the end, there's a precious little one waiting. We fostered teens for awhile. I think I'd like to do that again in my fifties and maybe take the time right now for babies then do a foster to adopt with toddlers to 5year olds. We were approached about a mother who may give her baby up, but we're leaving the decision to her and she's not due until January. It's our hearts desire to have as many children as God will allow (and as we have room for too :lol:) both born in the heart and under it.

as far as my knee, it's hurting but I can tell it's getting better. I've almost gone to the ER twice now, but can't bare to wait that long for something that could be just a twisted muscle:dohh::haha: Thank you for asking :hugs:

Have a good weekend everyone!!:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Bbhopes, I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your child. How are you getting on? Looks like you&#8217;ll be testing soon. I hope it is a BFP for you.

Mpepe, yay for Ov!!! Go catch that egg woman! I have read some anecdotes that say B6 can make you Ov later as can baby aspirin, though it is not the norm. B6 is meant to help lengthen the luteal phase, not the follicular phase. 

Pablo (Anna?) I&#8217;m so glad you confided in someone. It makes it so much easier to have a confidant. It&#8217;s great that you are using OPKs. Anything that can help time when you ttc is a good thing. I hope it comes on Sunday for you.

Twinkle, seeing an FS is a good plan. I&#8217;m glad you are taking action and not letting fear get the best of you. Determination is key. 

MA, you sound like you got beat up! Bruised arms, painful knee! You poor thing. I hope those follies decide to cooperate!

Nikki, good luck with the HSG. It is uncomfortable, but you&#8217;ll get through it. I hope it brings some answers. 

MrsJ, what a doll your little one is. I can&#8217;t believe it has already been a month! Time flies. 

So my boss decided not to tell the office as a group. She&#8217;s telling people about her pregnancy one on one which I think is very respectful. She is starting to show now and I find myself staring at her stomach. I heard her telling someone today about the pregnancy. It was really hard to hear the person congratulate her. I also heard her say her due date. It is right when mine was supposed to be. It felt like a knife to the heart. I&#8217;m ok, just a little internally bruised. 

I have a new resolve to fight as hard as I can for my baby. Nothing, including my emotions, are going to get in my way from my goal. I hope you all join me in fighting this good fight.


----------



## mpepe32

Pablo, Nikki and Heart - lol you ladies bring a smile to my face! DH and I have been:sex::sex::sex: since last week lol I did it up until and including O so hoping and praying that I caught the egg! Now I'll just sit and wait:coffee:

Heart - I didn't know if the B6 would delay my O or if it was delayed because of stress or the fact that I was sick the week before. I'm hoping that it does lengthen my luteal phase though!

Nikki - hope the HSG goes well and everything looks good!!!

MA - hope hope you knee gets better soon!


----------



## Mom23monkies

mpepe32 said:


> Pablo, Nikki and Heart - lol you ladies bring a smile to my face! DH and I have been:sex::sex::sex: since last week lol I did it up until and including O so hoping and praying that I caught the egg! Now I'll just sit and wait:coffee:
> 
> Heart - I didn't know if the B6 would delay my O or if it was delayed because of stress or the fact that I was sick the week before. I'm hoping that it does lengthen my luteal phase though!
> 
> Nikki - hope the HSG goes well and everything looks good!!!
> 
> MA - hope hope you knee gets better soon!


Good luck I hope the :spermy: catches the eggie
:dust:


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back from my doctor's appointment. She was really wonderful. She consulted with me for 1.5 hours! She made all sorts of faces when I told her what the last doctor said. She said adenomyosis is very hard to diagnose and she wasn't 100% convinced that I had it. She did an ultrasound and saw some issues with my uterus. She said she couldn't completely rule it out either. Unfortunately, the hospital that I had my MRI done at didn't send over the MRI pictures for her to look at, so she was just basing it on the ultrasound she was doing.
> 
> She counted my follicles and saw 15. She said for my age it was above average. But, she said I was no where near close to ovulating and I'm on CD 19 right now. I pretty much knew this already, but it sucked to hear. I thought I was getting close because my OPK's are almost positive yesterday and today. The good news is she said I'm no where close to menopause. This is great news as all the women on my mother's side went through it at 39 and 40. As I just turned 36, I was feeling anxious about that.
> 
> She said she thinks there is a good chance I'll carry a baby to term, but it is going to be a numbers game for me, like rolling the dice. She offered 2 options. One was to try Clomid or Letrozole to bring ovulation forward. She does think that my late Ov could be a reason for my mcs. The second was to go on Lupron for 4 months to induce menopause. This in turn "shuts off" all of the hormone production and can "shut off" the hormones that are activating the adenomyosis. The theory is that once you go off Lupron and then try to get pregnant, the adeno isn't as active and pregnancy can be achieved.
> 
> Most women do the Lupron route because they are infertile from adeno and/or endometriosis. Obviously that isn't my issue. So, I decided to go for the letrozole. She advised that we shouldn't ttc this cycle just in case. Once I get my period, I'm going on letrozole for 5 days in hopes that I will Ov on CD14 or so.
> 
> She said IF I miscarry again, she wants genetic tests done. If the tissue has no genetic issues then chances are the adeno (or whatever is in my uterine wall) is causing the mc. At that point we might have to consider a surrogate. If there are genetic abnormalities, then we keep trying naturally, since this is one of the most common reasons for mc, especially as we age. If I have trouble conceiving, then we'll probably look at IVF. Tim asked her how much IVF was. He had it in his head that it was $35,000. When she told him it was $12,00 he was pleasantly surprised oddly enough!
> 
> She said if we are willing to take a risk of another mc, then she really thinks we will be successful at some point. She was looking at it statistically and she stressed that it really was just a numbers game.
> 
> One of the last things she said to me was that she was really hopeful about me having a baby. She said the idea of a surrogate wouldn't have even crossed her mind at this point.
> 
> So, I'm doing a cautious happy dance. I at least feel like I have a plan. I wish I didn't have to miss this cycle, but I'd rather do that then get pregnant with a late Ov and mc again. Her goal is to get me pregnant in the next 3 - 4 months. I can live with that goal!
> 
> Sorry so long. I'll go read what's happening with everyone else now.
> 
> xoxo


Amanda! That is good news!! She sounds like a wonderful Dr. she gave you hope and that's what we all need. I feel really good about this diagnosis for you!! 

I am so pleased this was a good Dr. visit Amanda, I was anxious for you.

Back to work for me guys, I will be back later. I just wanted to pop in and see if Amanda posted an update. 

Hugs to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

There you are AC! I was wondering!!!

Thanks for checking in. I'll keep you posted. I'm really excited to try this new protocol. 

I hope you are doing ok babes.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Hope you are all enjoying a fab weekend. I went to a friends birthday brunch yesterday which are quite boozy affairs here but hubby and I are on a total alcohol ban leading up to IVF. I am so proud of my hubby as he has stuck to it even when the guys rib him a little he is like no we only have less than a month til is starts and he is doing everything he can to make it a success. I am a very lucky lady. Only 18 days until I start my nasal spray which is the first step of my IVF drugs protocol YAY.

Amanda I am so overjoyed to hear your news from your second opinion, Letrazole is a good route to take and I am sure you will get on with these meds as I never had any side effects with them. They can be quite expensive but I heard from another site that in the US if you go to the drug manufacturers webpage you can get a coupon to get your first prescription for $10. Here is the link https://www.femara.com/patient/print-on-demand/print-on-demand-option3.jsp

MA hang in there I will be willing those follies to keep growing and hoping that the hidden ovary has 1 or 2 tucked away that can't be seen :hugs:

Mrs J lovely to hear from you and your daughter is absolutely adorable.

Nikki Leigh I really hope that your HSG went well and gave you some good news. Such an important test that rules out so many things. Hope to hear your update on this soon:hugs:

Npepe32 thanks for sharing on the B6 as I was unaware of this, I always have my LH sure on day 10 or 11 latest and never knew I could delay it with the help of vitamins.

Twinkle I hope that your FS appt comes through soon as this will be a huge step in the right direction for you guys. I am sure that once you see them things will start moving pretty quickly. Good luck on the weight loss goal too, I am sure you will do well as you have such a motivating reason to lose the weight for:hugs:

I hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend and that things keep going in the right direction for us all and lead to loads of BFP's very soon:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the tip Carole. I'm willing to pay just about anything but a discount can't hurt! 

Your husband sounds like a real gem. My husband isn't a big drinker but I'm not sure I could get him to quit cold turkey. Well done! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Goldy

Forgive me ladies, sometimes I just read about how everyone is doing and I end up just making silent prayers for each of you. I now have made it my business to pray for each posting and that sticky been is on it's way.

How is everyone doing this weekend? I wish you well. Had a fight with hubby and for some reason it always falls on my ovulation week!! For some reason I think his sperm become hostile before even attempting to swim!!!

My hopes for a November are slowly darkening.. I have just noticed that for the past 3 months we either miss the ovulation day because of the petty issues. If he was the one doing the ovulation testing I would honestly assume that it purposely done.. How do you guys handle fights when ovulation is around the corner and the last thing you want is anger and skip the perfect timing!!


----------



## heart tree

Goody thanks for the prayer. You are very kind. Do you tell your husband that you are ovulating? If so, those fights might be happening for a reason. It could be a defense mechanism on his part. He may be feeling inadequate, insecure or scared. He may not feel like he can perform under pressure. That was happening with my husband. We talked about it and I decided to stop telling him when I'm ovulating. It has helped tremendously. 

If you aren't telling him then would look at how the fights start. Is he sensing your anxiety around wanting sex? Do you only initiate sex when you are ovulating? He might perceive that you are ov'ing without you even telling him. 

I've started initiating more throughout my cycle. I also say yes to him even when I'm feeling tired. I always end up enjoying it and it has helped to make it a regular part of or week whether I'm ov'ing or not. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> There you are AC! I was wondering!!!
> 
> Thanks for checking in. I'll keep you posted. I'm really excited to try this new protocol.
> 
> I hope you are doing ok babes.

Hey Amanda!
Guess what?! I finally got my period today!:happydance::happydance::happydance: You should have heard me whoop it up in the bathroom earlier when I found out LOL. Hubby and I are ecstatic to try again! Next Saturday (day 8 of this cycle) we'll start the sperm meets egg plan again. 

I'm so happy today!:happydance:

Amanda, I went back and re-read your earlier post about your 2nd opinion. This new Dr. of yours sounds great! I like that you have been given a plan and I hope the medication is what you need so that you can get a sticky bean. :thumbup: I especially like that she is positive. We need all the positivity we can get, right?

MA - how is your knee? I hope you are doing ok!

Mrs J, Scarlett is just beautiful!!

Everyone else - I'll be back later to check on all the updates I have missed over the past few days. I just wanted to pop in and scream that I finally got AF!! LOL. 5 weeks and 1 day after the D&C, but we are so thankful that it is finally here! Hope you are all doing okay!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

WOO HOO for AF!!!! It's the only time to be truly happy for her! Yay that you can start trying again. I'm so very happy for you!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey AC I am so happy that AF has arrived for you YAY. I will keep everything crossed for you that you catch that egg and you get a sticky bean :hugs:

Wishing you all a lovely relaxing Sunday, enjoy. I am back to work today but it is a little quiet in the office right now so I can't complain. I am going to make the most of it whilst I can as I am sure that it will be busy before I know it.

Take care ladies and hope to hear loads more good news soon :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, your hubby is a keeper! :winkwink :thumbup:

Animal. YAY! Glad AF is back. Oh am I hoping we all get consecutive :bfp: It would bless my heart!

Thank you Goldy for your prayers. As for the arguments, if your telling him your ovulating, Hearty could be right in that it's causing performance anxiety. If your NOT telling him, it could just be that you both are in sync with each others bodies and just butt heads. When I get frustrated with my husband, I have to take time for myself. I leave the room and 1. pray for patience, love, understand...sometimes even my own heart or anger I feel and 2. sometimes I just need a bath with music and candles or a walk to clear my head. THEN we come back to each other and either try to talk it out OR agree to disagree. It's a process and something tells me it will be lifelong. :lol:

Hearty, I give you credit for initiating. Anyone have issues with "feeling in the mood"? It always seems that during ovulation I feel like I just want to get it over. Sometimes it's been so unromantic. Poor guy.


----------



## miraclewanted

Hi ladies I am 37 and my and OH been trying for a year now starting to think it may not happen - currently day 33 of normally 35 day cycle did test yesterday BFN and got cramping today so looks very likely AF on way GUTTED again but great to have this thread where we can support each other xxx


----------



## miraclewanted

Hi ladies I am 37 and my OH Is 36 and we have been trying for a year now starting to think it may not happen - currently day 33 of normally 35 day cycle did test yesterday BFN and got cramping today so looks very likely AF on way GUTTED again but great to have this thread where we can support each other xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

miraclewanted, so very sorry to hear that. The waiting is the worst part, and each month that goes by takes away some of your hope, I know. I find I need a couple of days to feel angry and whatnot after I get the BFN, then I get back on the Hope Horse :) I am 41, been trying for 2.5 years, and time is running out. But I am determined to make this happen!!! Just keep the faith... it WILL happen! And lots of women here to talk to when you feel like the rest of the world just doesn't understand :)


----------



## Goldy

heart tree said:


> Goody thanks for the prayer. You are very kind. Do you tell your husband that you are ovulating? If so, those fights might be happening for a reason. It could be a defense mechanism on his part. He may be feeling inadequate, insecure or scared. He may not feel like he can perform under pressure. That was happening with my husband. We talked about it and I decided to stop telling him when I'm ovulating. It has helped tremendously.
> 
> If you aren't telling him then would look at how the fights start. Is he sensing your anxiety around wanting sex? Do you only initiate sex when you are ovulating? He might perceive that you are ov'ing without you even telling him.
> 
> I've started initiating more throughout my cycle. I also say yes to him even when I'm feeling tired. I always end up enjoying it and it has helped to make it a regular part of or week whether I'm ov'ing or not.
> 
> I hope this helps.

heart tree my man is just a possessive man, any small issue like just not returning a phone call can be blown out of proportion. I dont even tell him when I am ovulating, he does not even know. As for sex I actually never initiate so may be I should start and yes sometimes i do say that am tired but I cannot figure out why towards the ovulation week we have petty arguments. 

He has just come around since I had to give him an ultimatum so:hugs: hopefully this month is the month:happydance:. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Goldy

Mommy's Angel said:


> Carole, your hubby is a keeper! :winkwink :thumbup:
> 
> Animal. YAY! Glad AF is back. Oh am I hoping we all get consecutive :bfp: It would bless my heart!
> 
> Thank you Goldy for your prayers. As for the arguments, if your telling him your ovulating, Hearty could be right in that it's causing performance anxiety. If your NOT telling him, it could just be that you both are in sync with each others bodies and just butt heads. When I get frustrated with my husband, I have to take time for myself. I leave the room and 1. pray for patience, love, understand...sometimes even my own heart or anger I feel and 2. sometimes I just need a bath with music and candles or a walk to clear my head. THEN we come back to each other and either try to talk it out OR agree to disagree. It's a process and something tells me it will be lifelong. :lol:
> 
> Hearty, I give you credit for initiating. Anyone have issues with "feeling in the mood"? It always seems that during ovulation I feel like I just want to get it over. Sometimes it's been so unromantic. Poor guy.

Thanks for advice, please do not tell me its lifelong i could not bear it:nope:
issues have since improved though.


----------



## pablo797

good sunday morning ladies! 

niki leigh, hope HSG went well yesterday. I had one done last month, although I was under general anesthesia(sp). It should provide some answers and or help with ttc. Hope you were not in too much pain, seems it can vary from doc to doc and person to person . . . Good luck!

auntie, glad you have apt. With specialist! Think it will do a lot to answer some questions and get you back on track. 

carol, you and DH are so good! We would be hard pressed to cut out all booze in our house. I can't wait for you to start IVF! 

goody, fights with the DH are hard. Amanda is a wealth of advice. I think the initiation thing is a good idea. I am definitely more aggrssive in the bedroom around OV time, but I would say we're about 50 / 50. I even had to initiate last week on my birthday!!! DH was asleep when I got into the bedroom and I thought I deserved birthday sex! So DH got a BJ on MY birthday!! He owes me! Point is I think they like a little initiation now and then. Probably too much info there sorry.

AC yeh for the witch!!!! Am so excited you can start to try again soon!

Mrs.J, such a cutie, thanks for checking in!

heartree, I love your fighting spirit! I have been lacking in that positive attitude lately, so thanks for the positive thoughts! Keep them coming!

twinkle, I do not think you're a stalker. It is beautiful where I live and I love it but there are trade offs like really expensive housing. In the end I wouldn't trade it for anything. 

so I have one question, with opks, after the surge, dose the line fade again or stay bright. Just wondering. I think my peak is today and tomorrow based on cm and opk. My back has seized up so trying to have sex is a challenge, but i'm determined not to let this month be wasted by something as trivial as the fact that I can't move. I can move, it just REALly painful. 

so that's it sorry for the long post, didn't get caught up yesterday.


----------



## pablo797

ma, sorry, I hope the folies are coming into full swing and you can start the IUI soon! How are you feeling otherwise? I couldn't go through what are are. I have really small veins and I can ot give blood to save my life. I am sorry you are all "tracked" up, but I have high hopes for this beean! Lots of dust to you!!

if I forgot anyone else i I'm sorry. Have a great sunday!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there ladies hope all is well with you all and you are all keeping positive :hi:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, hope you've all had a good weekend. 
MA - got everything crossed for you this month
Pablo - sorry your back is so painful - hope it feels better soon. 
Goldy - I'd agree with initiating idea - I've been offering DH other stuff during what I thought were the non-vital times too (BJ etc) and he's thought all his birthdays had come at once - it means he's more willing to have the baby making type sex at the right time too. 
Miracle - welcome & I hope we can be supportive.


Bit of an emotional day for me today - it was my God-daughter's christening which was lovely and I got to have lots of cuddles with her. However halfway through the day I was talking to her Grandma (my friend's mum) and I said how cute she was & she said 'it'll be you soon - come on & hurry up - we're keeping a big bag of clothes in the loft for you, get on with it!' I had to go outside & have a cry. Then tonight I was helping with our Church youth fellowship & the other leader was showing them her Granny's promise box - lots of little rolls of paper in a box each with a bible verse printed on it - we each chose one & read it - mine said 'God is faithful and will never send you more than you can cope with' - held myself together until the kids had all gone home & then had a little wobble.


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone, lots of pma to all. Im still finding my way round all the threads, so much great advice, support and frienship. 

We've been ttc 9mths. I don't think i was ov properly b4 that as I had v short cycles. Now i am on 25/26 day cycle. Ov today (day 14) and 12 days til AF. first month using preseed and think its great. So now it's another month of wait and see. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi to all the newbies :hi:

pablo, :rofl: You have quite the drive there. :lol: You had me laughing quite a bit over here. Too funny :hugs:

Goldy, yes ((SIGH)) the differences between how men think vs. how women think, I don't think we'll ever have them figured out. :rofl: 

:hugs: of comfort for you twinkle!

Hey there Missymoomoo.

I have another ultrasound and set of labs tomorrow. My husband is taking Friday off this week as it's going to be a bit hard at the years anniversary. I think Thursday will be eerie for me too because it was a Thursday I actually had him and Wed. night when the attending told me I was 3cm dialated and there was nothing they could do so let me go home instead of calling the main Dr. who could have saved him with 24 hours of extra time they could have pushed the drugs. ((sigh)) sigh, oh well. No use in going back there, I know He's alive in heaven, holding onto something that can't be changed will only harbor bitterness and keep me from moving forward.

At any rate, thank you all for your love and encouragement. Your a good bunch :hug:


----------



## emma.aviv

Helloooo,
I'm new here... and I'm happy to finally be a member .. great site for women and moms..
Your thread just catch my attention because you see... I'm not 35...., I'm 44... 
I got married at 30 and waited 14 long years to finally have a child... quite an act of desperation... but it can also be called an act of hope.. It's not too late my friend :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

emma.aviv said:


> Helloooo,
> I'm new here... and I'm happy to finally be a member .. great site for women and moms..
> Your thread just catch my attention because you see... I'm not 35...., I'm 44...
> I got married at 30 and waited 14 long years to finally have a child... quite an act of desperation... but it can also be called an act of hope.. It's not too late my friend :hugs:

wow Emma so you had a child at 44? :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

emma.aviv said:


> Helloooo,
> I'm new here... and I'm happy to finally be a member .. great site for women and moms..
> Your thread just catch my attention because you see... I'm not 35...., I'm 44...
> I got married at 30 and waited 14 long years to finally have a child... quite an act of desperation... but it can also be called an act of hope.. It's not too late my friend :hugs:

Emma you are an inspiration to us all that there is always hope for us and that our dream can come true.:happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

miraclewanted said:


> Hi ladies I am 37 and my OH Is 36 and we have been trying for a year now starting to think it may not happen - currently day 33 of normally 35 day cycle did test yesterday BFN and got cramping today so looks very likely AF on way GUTTED again but great to have this thread where we can support each other xxx

Hey Miraclewanted

Hang in there, I know how difficult it can be to remain positive when the thing you want seems so out of reach but please keep believing that your BFP is just around the corner. None of us know when it will be exactly but I do believe that we will get there. This is a journey of odds and the more you try the greater your odds of success. 

I hope and pray that your BFP comes your way very soon :hugs:


----------



## emma.aviv

Yes.. I was actually granted with twins.. Too good to be true huh???
Truly there's always hope.. It's too early to give up my dears...
I wish you all well... I can't wait to finally hear your success stories... I know you will have... in time... :)


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

wow emma.aviv Gosh you are an inspiration. Did you have twins naturally ? what was your secret to conception? I just started my journey...only been trying 3 months, would love to hear your story.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Emma please tell us your story x


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies, before I write anything want to hear Emma's story too . . . .


----------



## twinkle1975

:blush:Does this mean none of us are posting until Emma has??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I have some GREAT NEWS that I can't hold in any longer!!!!

Today's appointment went EXCELLENT!! I have two FULLY MATURE follies on the Right Side and my left ovary couldn't be seen as usual because it's literally near my butt. The good news is that it's more than one and I've NEVER had more than one!!!

THEN, I sat here and waited until they called with the estroidial level labs to see if they matched whats going on inside. They want my estroidial level to be AT LEAST between 300 and 400. They were all cheering in the office because my levels were 490!!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance:

This is the 1st months since ttc that I've had follies that were this good.

Doug came home, gave me the trigger shot of HCG to release the follies and tomorrow is our IUI in the am. :happydance: :wohoo:[-o&lt;

After tomorrow, I have another HCG shot in 10 days to give a surge of progesterone (some dr.'s even give three shots of HCG in this time for progesterone protection). Then I'll test no earlier than November 10th.

Your not allowed to test early because the hcg can cause false positives on the HPT.

So that's it in a nutshell. It looks good so far, best month we've had since we started ttc and we're praying for a :bfp: We'll see!

This would really be a good time as the anniversary of Jackson's birth and death are on Friday. :cry: I need some extra joy in the month of October.:thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

twinkle, I think you can post if need be and ma, you definitely needed to !!! I am psyched for you and all the great follies!!! I hope this is the month you get a BFP. I know how hard this friday will be for you. Congads!! So excited for you!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Fantastic news MA! I'm so pleased for you! Xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Wonderful news MA :dust:


----------



## mpepe32

:dance::loopy::dust:YAY MA! Great news!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Mommysangels I am so happy for you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah that is awesome news! Sounds like you have a really good chance this time around! I really hope this is your turn.


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls! How is everyone doing today? To the newbies who have recently joined - welcome! :flower:

Mommy's Angel. Wowza, that's great news!! Please o please o please let this be it for you! I'd love nothing more than for you to get your BFP. Especially now considering Jackson's birthday and passing are right around the corner. :flow: Sending positive vibes and wishing you lots of baby dust! :dust:

Twinkle - I know how it feels when others prod and poke about the subject of babies. I get it a lot (from those who don't know I miscarried). Then I feel weird telling them I was pregnant and lost it, so usually I keep my mouth shut! It makes me feel emotional too when people ask if / when I am having a baby. If only they knew.

Emma - if you are reading this, I would also love to hear your story of babies at 44. That's wonderful!

So not much going on with me. As mentioned, I finally got AF so we can start trying again. Sperm meets egg plan starts on Saturday of this week! We're going to have a shag-a-thon up in here! ROFL :sex::sex::sex:

I don't know if it was just plain PMS or what, but last night I had a good cry again about the mc. I couldn't stop thinking about the baby and started to wonder if it was a girl or a boy. What he or she would have looked like - basically torturing myself! :wacko: 

I know that in a couple of weeks, the results of the tissue diagnosis will be available and while I want to know if it was just a chromosomal abnormality, part of me fears hearing that the baby was normal. If that happens, then I'll wonder what happened. I'll keep you girls posted when I hear anything.

That's all in my little corner! I'm glad Monday is over - can't wait for Saturday to get here! :sex: LOL!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you ladies! Only time will tell. I've come to know that this process is unpredictable from minute to minute but I'm not stressed and pretty hopeful. We'll see next month :dance:

Friday, my husband took the day off. He asked to take me to Andrew Peterson's concert which is very fitting for the day we celebrate life and death. His songs tell so many stories and they breathe life into my heavy spirit. Andrew Peterson

AC, I understand the tears dear friend :hugs: I remember crying in the quiet of the night for several months. The night we first made love after it all I just layed and wept uncontrolably. I couldn't make it stop. It's the grieving process and there's nothing wrong with going through it. 

Now I'm still holding onto the hope that we can all have consecutive :bfp: So lets all get to it! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## caroleb73

Mommy's Angel said:


> I have some GREAT NEWS that I can't hold in any longer!!!!
> 
> Today's appointment went EXCELLENT!! I have two FULLY MATURE follies on the Right Side and my left ovary couldn't be seen as usual because it's literally near my butt. The good news is that it's more than one and I've NEVER had more than one!!!
> 
> THEN, I sat here and waited until they called with the estroidial level labs to see if they matched whats going on inside. They want my estroidial level to be AT LEAST between 300 and 400. They were all cheering in the office because my levels were 490!!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance:
> 
> This is the 1st months since ttc that I've had follies that were this good.
> 
> Doug came home, gave me the trigger shot of HCG to release the follies and tomorrow is our IUI in the am. :happydance: :wohoo:[-o&lt;
> 
> After tomorrow, I have another HCG shot in 10 days to give a surge of progesterone (some dr.'s even give three shots of HCG in this time for progesterone protection). Then I'll test no earlier than November 10th.
> 
> Your not allowed to test early because the hcg can cause false positives on the HPT.
> 
> So that's it in a nutshell. It looks good so far, best month we've had since we started ttc and we're praying for a :bfp: We'll see!
> 
> This would really be a good time as the anniversary of Jackson's birth and death are on Friday. :cry: I need some extra joy in the month of October.:thumbup:

WOOHOOO that's absolutely fantastic news MA.

I will be thinking of you today and sending all my positive energy your way to will those sperm to catch those eggs. I hope and pray that this is your month.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pablo797

ac, so sorry you had a rough day. MA is right, is part of the process, but I am sorry for you anyway. Hope today is better! I am glad of the shag -a - thon! Go girl. 

I am in the opposite boat. We have been non stop for the last four days as I'm not quite sure if I've ovulated. Although intuition tells me it was last night.

Any advice from anyone on the opks? Do they fade back after you ovulate or stay bright? My type of opk is two lines that as you approach ovulation the second line gets brighter indicating the hormonal surge associated with ovulation. It doesn't say if the line stays bright after ovulation or if it fades. Any advice would be helpful. It's great :sex::sex: all the time, but I'm running out of ideas for DH. Used the lingerie and BJ trick a few times. Not to say that DH doesn't love :sex::sex: but like many I don't tell him when I'm ov, and I think he's starting to get suspicious. 

Hope all is well with everyone. MA, can't wait to hear all about the trigger. Am sending huge amounts of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you!! I have a really good feeling about this month!


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, if for some reason, you don't fall pregnant this cycle after all the BD'ing, then maybe you want to invest in the CB digital OPKs. They are the ones with the smiley face. No more reading lines! Once you get the smiley face, you can stop testing.

LH is always in our system, so it is very possible for you to have a fade in and a fade out pattern. The key is to make sure that you see a day or two with the test line as dark or darker than the control line. That indicates the LH surge which means Ov will be in 12 - 36 hours.

MA, am I right in thinking that you are getting IUI on the anniversary of Jackson's birth? I'll be thinking about you on that day sweetheart.

AC, it's good to get a cry out. Nothing but time will help heal this pain. Trying again will also help. I'm glad you are gearing up to get pregnant again. Have faith that it will happen again for you.

I'm on day 24 today and still no sign of Ov! I'm really annoyed. We're not trying this cycle but I just want to get the cycle over with so I can start taking the Letrozole and Ov on a decent day. I'm really hoping to get pregnant again next cycle. Now if only my body would cooperate!!! 

I do think it is coming any day now. My cervix is softer and more open. Only a matter of time I hope!!!

Hope you all are doing well. I'm sure I missed some posts from some new people. Will go back and read but in the meantime, welcome!


----------



## pablo797

thanks hearty! Knew you'd have an answer. Good luck with the ov, day 24! How frustrating! I will take your advice and invest in a different kind of opk next month if needed. I have big hope for this month!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you ladies for your kind comments!

Hearty, today was actually my IUI.:happydance:

Good news is she got the swimmies right up where they needed to go, other news is that my cervix wasn't cooperating so she had to literally bring it down with tools and force the cervix open enough to put the swimmies in. It was pretty painful but she said the good news is it is where it needs to be. Hopefully she made the odds better by what she had to do.

I'm bleeding and clotting a little the past few hours though. She said it was normal for having to pull the cervix itself down, there are blood vessels there. 

I'm planning to take a nap once Doug leaves for work to kinda get comfortable from the lower back cramps. This isn't usually how IUI's go.Usually they're a breeze but at least she had full access and just shoved the swimmies right where they needed to be. :happydance:

Praying for good news next month, we'll see. As we all know, it seems to be a waiting game.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> thanks hearty! Knew you'd have an answer. Good luck with the ov, day 24! How frustrating! I will take your advice and invest in a different kind of opk next month if needed. I have big hope for this month!!

Hearty is a wealth of knowledge! She's right, while the electronic ones can be pricey, they work REALLY well for many. Sadly it doesn't work as well with those in my group of women with PCOS however it's quite the nice tool to have for everyone else. 

Also, I've heard EXCELLENT things on the microscope too. It's a saliva scope and has been pretty spot on for detecting ovulation. Check it out:
Fertile Focus 

Alot of women use this in conjunction with the OPK's.:winkwink:

Good luck dear friend! I think it'd be fun if we both got our :bfp: together. Let's go ladies!:happydance::flower::winkwink:


----------



## Skier75

MA ~ I'm soooo excited about your IUI today!! I really hope this is your time! :dust:

I understand all the emotions that most of you are going through right now, and while I haven't written on here please know that I'm thinking of all of you and sending positive (pregnant) energy your way! :hugs:

I've been busy moving and un-packing and feeling very confused about what's going on with my body. It's cd 41 today and I last tested 2 days ago...BFN. Before the ectopic I had around a 35 day cycle, and March was the last time I had that. I've only had a very light AF once Sept 9th, and I guess I'm wondering if anyone knows when I should ask the doctors for their opinions on this?

On a positive note, I'm LOVING my new place!!


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies ,
I have been reading for a while and decided to join in if you do not mind ...I am 36 years old, married to my knight in shining armor for going on 4 years in March...He is 41 and has a 14 daughter from a previous relationship, we have been TTCing our 1st together for 3 1/2 years...Failed Clomid for 4 months, I have irregular periods and my hubby has slow sperm motility...had my HSG test done two months ago (to see if I am a candidate for IUI) and ovulated that first month (on my own for the first time ever), looks like I am back to no oving again (took an opk last night the line got lighter instead of darker and I am already CD18)...That's it in a nutshell 

I never knew the journey to have a  would be so long and hard for us and the older I get the more unnecessary comments I am getting from family and friends, the last one being "just accept that not everyone is mean to have children" 

Feel free to read my journal if you want more background on my TTC journey.

Thanks for hearing me out and I look forward to being part of this tread 

Good Luck and tons of  to everyone
*


----------



## mpepe32

MA - Sending loads of :dust:your way!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome MommySierra - Hope we can help support you on your journey. You sound like you have similar issues to me - I'm not Oving & DH has lazy swimmers. Sending you big hugs. 
Rebekah - really glad the IUI seemed to go well today - hope the cramps go off soon xxx


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel!! I have everything crossed for your BFP this month! LOADS of baby-dust to you!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp, Once you get settled I would make an appointment NOW and find out what's going on. I'm not sure exactly how much testing you've had and/or what kind of treatment you've had either. Could be your move is making your cycle irregular however if I'm correct, isn't ones cycle supposed to be every 28 days? (I'm asking this because I don't get a period because of PCOS). It would seem to me that the OB or RE could help you figure out the issue and would help you get pregnant quicker than you could on your own because your cycle is unpredictable. With monitoring, they would be able to see what's going on and WHEN. 

Welcome Mommysierra :hi: Have you been tested for PCOS? irregular and/or absent menses are correlated with that. How long have you been on Clomid and at what strength? Sounds like you'd be a candidate for IUI and injectables. Since you know Clomid hasn't worked, if you did three consecutive clomid cycles, then you should be able to move forward with injectables. 

Mpepe, twinkle, AC, and anyone I may have left out, I just want to thank you all for your encouragement. I pray you all know how much of a blessing you are to me! :hug:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi all!

Sorry out of touch. I've been reading, but no time to compose. 

MAngel: Wonderful news (sorry about the painful cervix pull). Praying for you. :dust:

AC: I know how it feels to think about your lost LO. You have to grieve like anyone else who has lost a child. :hugs:

Welcome MommySierra. :flower:

lp: Definitely talk to the doctors about your long cycle. I think I've read that cycles under 21 days and over 40 days should be investigated when TTC.

Hi to Pablo, Twinkle, gah, who else did I miss? Oh of course HTree. Hoping you get you O this month.

Me: So, NO HSG on Friday! Long story short, after I arrived at the hospital, it turns out my insurance hadn't yet authorized the x-ray!:growlmad: The net is that they just sat on it, and everyone dropped the ball by not following up. An hour after I arrived back at work, my OB/GYN office called me with the authorization. Errrr, too late for this month folks. :cry: I did find out that it costs $2100 for a HSG if I were to pay out of pocket.

So this delays everything, including my planned dr.'s apt. next week. The only upsides are that it will give the hypothyroid meds more time to get my hormone in check, I guess. So I'm using a PIAC style OPK this month for the first time. Today is my second day (CD13) so we'll see how it goes. So far, not a hint of a line. Which is a good thing, because, like another poster here, DH and I are having a bit of a tiff, so it's unlikely there will be any :sex: tonight anyway. :shrug:

An an aside, I've been watching _Guiliana and Bill _on the Style Network, here in the US, and following their TTC struggles is familiar yet heart-wrenching.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki, I'm so sorry for all the rigamoroll you had to go through with your insurance company. So FRUSTRATING. Yes, I'd look at this as another month to get that thyroid med working. The better the numbers the safer your pregnancy will be.

Sorry also that your having a tiff with your hubby. I understand those frustrating moments. It's hard to bd when your not really feeling loving towards the one you love.:hugs: 

Keep moving forward, you'll get back into the swing of things. In the meantime, good luck with the OPK!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies! 

I just wanted to check in and say hi and share a quick update on our progress. I realized I've not updated here in a while and I hope it's okay if I still do, but I do follow the board and keep up as best I can with the news here! I am so thankful for the support and friendships I found here and I pray for each of you to get your bfp's very soon!! :thumbup:

Mommy's Angel - congrats!!! on your IUI, and I will be anxiously awaiting good news from you in November!! :happydance: I am sorry about the cervix pain - I can relate, as I had a LOT of pain (with my HSG) related to cervix manipulation - but it's all worth it in the end!

Carole - I'm SO excited to hear you are on the path to IVF this next month! :thumbup: I am glad to hear you're going back to the UK for the treatments, as it sounds like a fantastic medical team there. I can't wait to hear how it goes!! Your hubby sounds like he's also being super supportive and I just know November is your month! 

Vicky - where are you girl? LOL! Hope all is still well and please let us know!! :flower:

Nikki - I am so sorry about the snafu with your HSG, but keep the faith on that and look forward to when you have it. Yes, you read that right LOL - look forward to it. We got pregnant on the SAME cycle as our HSG - our dr. said sometimes it just takes the "lucky flush" to get that BFP! I pray you find no problems and that it works for you like it did us! :winkwink:

Animal - :hugs::hugs: to you and it sounds like you are healing well. Lots of sticky :dust: to you for a BFP very soon!! 

Twinkle - :hugs: to you - I saw your note below about OV'ing - what does the dr say on that issue? one of our big issues turned out to be timing of OV - and as Heartree mentioned, the clearblue digital OPK's worked great for us as well. They were super helpful in pinpointing OV for me, because the other methods (like timing based on cycle length) had us trying a week too early for the first year. :dohh: I have not been able to read far enough back tonight to see if you mentioned the cause, but I hope they get it all sorted out quickly for you guys so you get your bfp!! 

Pablo - do try the clearblue digitals if you haven't already, and best of luck and sticky :dust: to you this month! 

Hearty - I am SO glad to hear your new dr. is optimistic and wants you to keep trying. The letrozole was going to be our next step, as well after my HSG, had I not gotten pregnant. I believe Carole found it very tolerable and I pray it works for you and gives you guys a sticky bean and SOON! And i definitely would consider the progesterone suppositories (maybe they could put you on them from day one of bfp?) - I was on them from about week 6-12 and I know I felt much more secure on them (and no real side effects). :hugs::hugs: and prayers!

I did not see a recent post from Happy Auntie but I apologize if I missed it! :hugs:

Welcome to all newbies - this is a GREAT board and a wonderful group of supportive friends. You will love it here! 

As for us, we are now at 19 weeks, and so far, so good! :cloud9: We had our "20 week" scan last week (at 18 weeks), and found out we are most definitely on Team :blue:!! Hubby is soooooo proud of himself (and, I do believe, the little one as well!!) :haha: We were amazed at the photos and video and what they can see (that particular ultrasound looks for anomalies, possible birth defects, etc.) and we were VERY relieved that all looks well for our little guy. We had declined the downs testing, etc. at 12 weeks, but as you guys know they are always reminding me that "due to my age" we should consider that kind of testing. So a huge relief to know all is well so far. So now, we are heading into the full swing of preparing the house for baby to come home! That's been exhausting (mostly because we also took on some related home improvement projects at the same time) but also fun and I am so excited now to know what the gender is, so we can plan and prepare! :happydance:

Anyway, this tired girl is heading to bed :sleep: But just wanted to check in, say hi and let you know I am thinking of you guys every day, and praying for LOTS of bfp's here in November!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to check in and say hi and share a quick update on our progress. I realized I've not updated here in a while and I hope it's okay if I still do, but I do follow the board and keep up as best I can with the news here! I am so thankful for the support and friendships I found here and I pray for each of you to get your bfp's very soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> Mommy's Angel - congrats!!! on your IUI, and I will be anxiously awaiting good news from you in November!! :happydance: I am sorry about the cervix pain - I can relate, as I had a LOT of pain (with my HSG) related to cervix manipulation - but it's all worth it in the end!
> 
> As for us, we are now at 19 weeks, and so far, so good! :cloud9: We had our "20 week" scan last week (at 18 weeks), and found out we are most definitely on Team :blue:!! Hubby is soooooo proud of himself (and, I do believe, the little one as well!!) :haha: We were amazed at the photos and video and what they can see (that particular ultrasound looks for anomalies, possible birth defects, etc.) and we were VERY relieved that all looks well for our little guy. We had declined the downs testing, etc. at 12 weeks, but as you guys know they are always reminding me that "due to my age" we should consider that kind of testing. So a huge relief to know all is well so far. So now, we are heading into the full swing of preparing the house for baby to come home! That's been exhausting (mostly because we also took on some related home improvement projects at the same time) but also fun and I am so excited now to know what the gender is, so we can plan and prepare! :happydance:
> 
> Anyway, this tired girl is heading to bed :sleep: But just wanted to check in, say hi and let you know I am thinking of you guys every day, and praying for LOTS of bfp's here in November!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've missed you!! :hugs: Glad you stopped in to update us. Woohoo on the 19wk scan:happydance: So glad all is well and that your having a little guy.:baby::flower::happydance: I'm looking forward to hearing MORE good things too dear friend! Now get that needed rest :sleep: and keep feeding that little boy of yours to keep him growing nice and healthy! Can't wait to hear the birth story when it's time and see more pictures.


----------



## Skier75

I'm making an appointment to see my GP tomorrow in hopes of getting a referral to an OB in Vancouver (2 hours away). My hubby's been out of town since the day after we moved and he's been bugging me to see someone about the long cycle length, so he'll be happy that you encouraged me to. :flower: I don't have any friends ttc so I find it hard to talk about it at all, and I appreciate the comments on here even though I don't write often. Thanks for reading =)


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Wow it's incredible how much happens in just 1 day on this thread.

MA I am visualizing the spermies entering those eggs and willing to make it happen for you honey. Everything crossed that Novemeber is your month for great news:hugs:

Pablo I totally agree with Heart Trees suggestion of the CB Digital OPK's I normally use there regular ones but managed to get some digi ones when I was back in London and they were fab. Takes any guessing out of the equation as we have enough to monitor and think about without trying to make sense of lines right. They don't sell the digi ones here in Bahrain so I bought enough for this month and hoping that I don't need anymore. Praying for a sticky bean soon:hugs:

Heart Tree I am really hoping that O comes soon for you my friend. Our bodies are so amazing and yet so confusing at times. Not long till you start the Letrazole and take the next step up the TTC ladder. Hoping and praying for a sticky bean for you very soon :hugs:

LP I agree with MA and would go to the docs now regarding your long cycle. It may be that you hormones are still unbalanced but they may be able to help you with this and get things back on track sooner. I know that sometimes we feel like we don't want to bother the docs too much but hey they are there to help us and it may be something really simple that we would kick ourselves for if we left unmentioned. Glad you are loving your new home and in Whistler too which sounds gorgeous, after 3 years living in the Middle East I really miss the beauty of real countryside with greenery and seasons.:hugs:

Welcome to Mommy Sierra, I hope that you find this thread as supportive as I have. I was in a very different place when I joined feeling like there was little hope but with the help of these ladies I am super positive that the BFP is just around the corner.:hugs:

Nikki Leigh that sucks about your HSG being postponed, insurance companies can be so frustrating as they treat everything as a business decision yet we are not business we are people. At least everything is all set for next month and as MA says your meds will have worked their magic by then so better for potential baby. Hang in there :hugs:

Well nothing to report from me really apart from I suddenly panicked yesterday about DH and I BDing this month due to me starting the IVF nasal spray in 11 days, I am due to O on Saturday and we are quite active throughout the month. I was thinking what if by some miracle I fell pregnant naturally this month what effect would the nasal spray have on a potential pregnancy. I start taking it at 8DPO so too early to test for pregnancy really so have decided that we will need to take precautions just in case as would not want to risk the health of a baby if the miracle did happen. So it seems so insane that we will be using condoms when for the past 17 months all we have done is try to get pregant. Sometimes this TTC really doesn't make sense.

Wishing you all a fab day and for all of those about to O or like MA just have sending loads of positive energy for those spermies to catch those eggs:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Nikki - grr to the insurance but well done for seeing it in a positive light!
Rottpaw - yay for the scan results! Fb news!!
Carole & MA - still keeping everything crossed for you! 
LP - you've got lots of friends ttc - you've got all of us! We're always here for you x
Alas my lack of Oving seems to be down to my weight & there's nothing anyone can do about that apart from me!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Twinkle

Sorry to hear about your O woes. I know that it can be so difficult to lose weight as I LOVE food but I try little steps by cutting out a few things at a time and then try walking a little more so it is a gradual change. I find that if you go in full diet mode and huge change in exercise you are more likely to give up.

We are all behind you honey and I am sure the pounds will start dropping for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Sorry to crash the conversation... I'm just so frustrated and need to express it!

Got what I thought was a BFP last night on a blue-dye test. Turns out it was an evap, as this morning's FRER test was negative.

Argh! I hate blue-dye tests!

Sorry for the interruption. 

Please return to your normally scheduled programming :)

(oh, and contrary to my ticker, I'm about 11DPO today)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies this thread is moving so fast lol


----------



## Nvr2Late

Missy Moo, I didn't realize you have twins. How old are they?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

they are 19 and i am a granny lol


----------



## twinkle1975

Nvr - feel free to interrupt - this thread goes off on tangents all over the place as we let it all out!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Boy, a lot happened on here yesterday! 

Rottpaw, you didn't miss a post from me, I just haven't posted much lately. Been lurking a lot. I never miss a post, but I just haven't had much to say lately. :coffee: I'm so glad you checked in with us, though - it's good to hear from you!

AF got me this week. I'm having a hard time dealing with her, because I had some serious symptoms last week and allowed myself to get my hopes up. I had several houseguests over the weekend when she arrived, which kind of stinks. The only good news is that she showed on Saturday morning, just before we headed to my college Homecoming game, so at least I got to have a beer or two while we were tailgating!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie, :hugs: I understand the rough bouts of AF can do to ones spirit. I get emotional with a bit of rage during that time. Doug knows enough to give me room. That beer will help! I cheated a bit during my hiatis last month and had some nice fruity drinks. Yummy! Kinda helped me loosen up a bit too as I was getting pretty intense for awhile. Praying that you'll start feeling better and have peace of mind and spirit. Praying also that you have an overwhelming sense of joy through the rough hours. 


Twinkle, as you know, that's what I've been doing. Exercising and "trying" to eat right. It took awhile to push through my hate of exercising :lol: but I'm starting to come around now. My husband noticed he's lost 10lbs since we started a couple of months ago. 

Some tips we're using is we got rid of processed white products and switched to whole grains, brown rice, beans (one cup of beans to one cup of brown rice equal one whole protein) turkey, chicken and fish. We got rid of red meat for the time being because it causes inflammation.

I've changed to using canola for baking or higher temps and use only extra virgin olive oil in everything else. We use hummus and veggies alot for snacks, peanut butter and apple slices, LOTS of water in place of sodas....I also drink herbal teas and once in awhile I have my mocha latte skinny. I've purchased lots of fresh veggies and frozen ones and have started making monthly meal menus (which is taking some getting used to).

The main thing for us though was the regular exercise. I'm on Sparkpeople.com as Hisirishgem if you'd ever like to join. It gives you meal planners and you can log in your calories and other dietary information and log in the exercise you do daily. It's helped us both a great deal. Since I don't like exercise all that much, :lol: I started with Leslie Sansone's Walk Away The Pound videos. We do that every night. Before I hurt my knee I was doing a 2 mile walk in the morning and a 3 mile walk in the evening. I also do weight training which is supposed to melt fat. I'd do a 2 mile 30 minute walk video and then the weight training on those days.

While I don't notice it a whole lot, I AM noticing my clothes fitting differently and I'm actually noticing I feel better after a workout.

I also take in a protein shake after EVERY weight training.

So hopefully this will help you a little bit and encourage you that YOU CAN DO IT! A couple months of this and you should start seeing positive results with Ov'ing.

Nvr2late, I'm SO SORRY :hugs: Those dumb blue line tests!! I'm looking forward to the day we hear you have that :bfp:

Missymoomoo. Yes, it is pretty fast in here these days. :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. It is raining and overcast here in So. Cal. this week which is a nice change. 

I don't really have anything to report...just dropping in to say HI and hope that everyone is doing ok. 

MA - I am also on Sparkpeople.com Myerslady08 and I love it. Twinkle you should definitely give it a go. It is similar to weightwatchers without the cost.

Much baby dust to everyone!

Lots of Love,
Steph


----------



## twinkle1975

Hmm - nearly 22 hours with no new posts on this thread - hope everyone is ok??? xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The breaks sooo nice lol. Call me boring but I can't write much on here anymore. I feel like all the air has been extracted out of me, with nothing left to give, either that or I am just bored of talking about it when nothing ever happens. Gets a bit boring lol. No offence like


----------



## twinkle1975

None taken Missy. And no offence to you but for those of us who have reached this age without having the joy of having any children TTC is pretty much our overwhelming thought in each day and so I think we could talk endlessly about it with people who know what we're going through!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I'm grumpy today :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. Twinkle, I've been so busy I haven't had time to post much. My family is coming into town today and I'm so excited. I usually only see my mom once or twice a year. We live 3000 miles away from each other! I can't wait to see her. 

I agree with you hon, this TTC #1 business takes up the majority of my thoughts. If I'm not thinking about it or writing about it on B&B, I am obsessing about it on Google. I was just looking up "weak ovulation" to see if that's an issue I have. 

I'm on CD 26 now. I had a positive OPK (well 3 really) on CD 24. They went back down to negative on CD 25. Usually I have 3 solid days of positive OPKs. My CBFM has been saying "Low" this entire cycle. So which one is right? My OPKs or my CBFM? My temps rose a tiny bit today, but not a huge spike like I'm used to seeing after I Ov. I'm not sure I have Ov'd. 

For me, I've never gone a cycle without Oving even if it is late. This is so frustrating, even though I'm not even ttc this cycle. I'm so grateful I'm going to take a drug next cycle to make me Ov on time!!! 

Regardless of the weight issue, can't you take something for Ov too? I would think you could. Can you ask? Losing weight is wonderful, but can take time. I know we don't have time on our hands.

xoxo


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I'm popping in to just give:hugs: to everyone. 

I'm guessing that everyone's just exhausted, physically and emotionally. The weather's changing in the US, so we're getting the "blahs" from the start of Fall. 

Nothing for me to add--still taking the mid-day OPK. Not a hint of a line as of yesterday (CD14). The tiff "might" be over with DH today, so maybe some make-up :sex: tonight.:haha:


----------



## heart tree

Nikki, might as well get in some make up sex. You never know if you'll get that positive OPK tomorrow!!!

Are you in Southern CA? I think you might be. I agree, the weather hasn't been great. I'm bummed. Usually we get a gorgeous "Indian Summer" here in the Bay Area with very warm Octobers. Instead, it has been cool and rainy except for one week of warm weather. My family isn't going to get the warm weather here. Blah.


----------



## heart tree

HappyAuntie said:


> AF got me this week. I'm having a hard time dealing with her, because I had some serious symptoms last week and allowed myself to get my hopes up. I had several houseguests over the weekend when she arrived, which kind of stinks. The only good news is that she showed on Saturday morning, just before we headed to my college Homecoming game, so at least I got to have a beer or two while we were tailgating!

Hey woman, I'm so sorry to hear about AF. I know how much you were dreading her. She is such an unwelcome sight and quite honestly, I always get traumatized when I see her. I know that is especially true for us women who have suffered losses. Not only is she a reminder that we aren't pregnant, but she can quickly bring us back to the trauma of our losses. It is a double edged sword. 

Thank god for alcohol though! I drink in moderation, and barely at all when I'm ttc, but to be honest, after each mc and when I get AF, I do like to imbibe. :wine: I'm glad you were able to find a way to enjoy your weekend somewhat. xoxo


----------



## Nikki Leigh

heart tree said:


> Nikki, might as well get in some make up sex. You never know if you'll get that positive OPK tomorrow!!!
> 
> Are you in Southern CA? I think you might be. I agree, the weather hasn't been great. I'm bummed. Usually we get a gorgeous "Indian Summer" here in the Bay Area with very warm Octobers. Instead, it has been cool and rainy except for one week of warm weather. My family isn't going to get the warm weather here. Blah.

Hey HeartTree. I'm in NorCal, a stone's throw from you, if you're in Berkeley. I was supposed to have my ill-fated HSG at Alta Bates in Berkeley. And yes, it will rain soon. No typical "Indian Summer" here. 

Happy Auntie: I know how you feel--back in September, my body and my mind totally got my hopes up. Crushing to see :witch: that month. I've drank wine in moderation this month, as I totally abstained in September, and it was just too stressful. In fact, I'm making chicken in white wine tonight! :dance:


----------



## heart tree

Where do you live Nikki??? Why did I think you were in San Diego? 

Yes I am in Berkeley. Wow, the HSG was going to be at Alta Bates??? I drive by there all the time! Oooh, my very own local B&Ber! How exciting!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, well just wondering if I can join, seems like a really nice group of women in this forum. I turned 35 last week and am feeling "old" I guess. As you can see my siggy, I had surgery to remove some fibroids which were hindering implantation in July. this is my first month ttc since the surgery and I am just really worried that I wont get pg after going through all of the surgery and healing. So here I am hoping it will work.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry I'm grumpy today :cry:

It's okay darlin:hugs: We all handle things differently. It's okay for those who don't feel like talking, but the reason this thread is here is exactly TO TALK about the issue. :thumbup::flower::winkwink:

Welcome ttcbaby! :hi: join right in, I noticed there are a few women here with fibroids who would be great support with you. All in different places of their ttc journey. I look forward to getting to know you!

Oh twinkle, forgive me for asking questions you may have already answered over and over again, but have you taken clomid and the likes? My memory is just awful. As Hearty mentioned, I'm overweight and have access to clomid, it didnt work for me so onto injectables I went where it's working AWESOME! Just an idea. Of course I can't remember if you've been on any of those or even if you want to at all, so please forgive me if this is a sore subject. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ttcbaby - forgive me for being grumpy on your first day! 
Rebekah - I don't expect you to remember every detail of my life - heehee! I haven't had a help with Oving yet - I have to wait for an appt with the FS. My worry is that because of the British health system I might not get anything because of my weight - but I think I'll try + cross that bridge when we come to it. How is your knee? 
HT - thanks for understanding me!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Hey girls!! I haven't been on this thread since August. Then I went on vacation and lost track of all the pages. I kept meaning to read them all and catch up but I think I'd have to start somewhere around page 89 when Lucy got her BFP. :wacko: Uhm yeah, not going to happen.

My husband and I went to Paris for 8 days in September and had a lovely time. It was our first month back TTC since the mc in June. I had convinced myself I was pg, so when AF arrived, needless to say I was gutted. :cry: I actually had a really hard time this last cycle with emotions. I spent most of it depressed and crying alot. I don't know if my hormones are/were still out of whack. Anyway, so we took the next cycle off for various reasons. We didn't prevent but didn't try either. Then last weekend and I convinced myself I was pregnant again :dohh: AF arrived Monday and I was surprisingly completely ok with it. Now I am CD4 and we are officially ttc again (well once she leaves) and won't stop until I get my sticky bean!!!! 

How is everyone doing? Is it totally selfish of me to ask for a brief synopsis of what everyone is up to?

:hugs: Hope everyone is doing well and we all get our :baby: soon. xo


----------



## heart tree

Svetayasofiya, I'm so sorry about the witch. I know how traumatic it can be after a loss. I was just saying that to Happy Auntie today. It can be draining. It's good to hear from you though and it sounds like you are in a better place. I hope this month is your month!



svetayasofiya said:


> How is everyone doing? Is it totally selfish of me to ask for a brief synopsis of what everyone is up to?

:rofl: :rofl:

A brief synopsis from everyone will take you a long time to read too!!!! Ok, here's mine. Had an MRI. Was diagnosed with adenomyosis (endometrial tissue in the uterine wall). Nothing can be done for it. Dr. said it may have caused my 3 mcs. Might need to use a surrogate. Got a second opinion. Was told I don't need a surrogate. Will be taking letrozole next cycle to shorten my cycles and hope that the next one sticks. 

Was that short enough? I'm pretty wordy!


----------



## animalcracker

Hey ladies!

How is everyone today? 

ttcbaby117 - welcome to this thread! I have fibroids too - they were detected during an ultrasound and are in my lower uterine cavity. I was only told about two of them (one measuring 6.5cm and the other, 3.2cm). I haven't had any surgery as I did get pregnant. Unfortunately I lost the baby, so we will be trying again. There is a fibroid thread on here too if you need additional support (it's called 'we've got 'roids). 

I can't wait for Saturday to roll around - that's day one of our 'sperm meets egg plan!' I figured, I got pregnant using that plan so I am doing it again. I am trying not to get my hopes up, which is difficult. 

I am on day 6 of my period. It's really draining one this month (it is the first one since the mc and d&c). It is as if there is no end in sight and it has been very heavy (sorry tmi!)

Oh before I forget, are any of you lovely ladies on Facebook per chance? :flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

thx Amanda/Heart Tree! You did good! ;) Not wordy at all. That is crazy... one doctor says you need a surrogate and another says no. I would definitely try again with this new plan. It could be just what you need to get your forever baby. If you did end up choosing the surrogate route, it would be your egg fertilized by your husband right? Is it hard to find a surrogate? I imagine it would be very expensive.
xo

:hi: animalcracker! My friend's son just turned one and she has fibroids. Did throughout her whole pregnancy so there is always hope! I am day 4 of AF and she's a real bitch this cycle. Actually she has been since the mc. It's crazy how much our bodies go through. What doesn't make us stronger..... 

night gals!


----------



## loveybear1

Hello Jessylu, how have you been? I have not been on this board for a while. How are you feeling? I just tried again. I used the pre-seed this time. My ovulatory week was from the 16th. to the 19th. according to Kaiser Permanente's Ovulation Calendar. My husband and I bedded from the 16th. to the 20th. every morning so this gave him 24 hours break each time. I used the Answer OPK and tested positive on the 19th. and 
20th. but felt like I ovulated on the 18th in the evening. (I had heavy pain on right ovary) so I don't know for sure which day I actually ovulated and if I had a POS. OPK on the 19th, doesn't that mean I won't ovulate until a day or so later? These things drive me nuts. Anyways, I We did it two days before predicted ovulation, the day of (19th highest fertility) and one day after according to Kaiser so now I am just hoping I did it right. OKAY I will shut up now. If anyone on this site knows how this works and if I did it right, please let me know.

Thanks so much and baby dust!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: Svetayasofiya, To make a long story short I had my iui this past tuesday after my first cycle of injectables. It's been my best cycle yet with two fully mature follies on the right and an undectible left ovary with undetermined follies. I test November 10th.

Twinkle, I pray your appointment hurries and that the weight won't be an issue. How frustrating. We were hoping to adopt from China for 7 years and then in 07' I think it was, they changed their policy and refuse parents based on their BMI. Counted me out.

Good Luck AC! :hugs:

Lovey, nice to see you! I look forward to getting to know you.

NOW, question for everyone. Does anyone have a method to their Bd'ing method??

I'm told every other day is the plan to go with, but with someone having an IUI you have to abstain three days before the IUI. I wondered what to do after. I'm trying consecutively....IUI, bd next day, bd the day after that, obstain friday and bd on Sat.

Do I sound rediculous?? Is there anyone that bd's straight through as I've heard it's a hit and miss that way. What are you all doing?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi Mommy's Angel. Sounds like you have a good plan going! To answer your question, this cycle we will BD every 2nd day starting CD10 (*or earlier, LOL). We skipped last cycle but the cycle before that we BD'd every single friggin day and I still didn't end up pg, so maybe there is something to be said for letting the sperm build up. I have also instructed my husband he is not allowed any vists from Palmella inbetween, LMAO :blush: I am making him take a multi vitamin too, but apart from that, that's all we'll be doing. I was going to venture into the world of OPK's but I am too cheap. Plus this is officially only the 2nd cycle back TTC again, so sex every 2nd day won't feel like a chore.... *yet :sleep: HAHA

Btw- why on earth would your BMI have anything to do with adopting a baby???? That just seems sooooooo wrong.

:hi: loveybear


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Hi Mommy's Angel. Sounds like you have a good plan going! To answer your question, this cycle we will BD every 2nd day starting CD10 (*or earlier, LOL). We skipped last cycle but the cycle before that we BD'd every single friggin day and I still didn't end up pg, so maybe there is something to be said for letting the sperm build up. I have also instructed my husband he is not allowed any vists from Palmella inbetween, LMAO :blush: I am making him take a multi vitamin too, but apart from that, that's all we'll be doing. I was going to venture into the world of OPK's but I am too cheap. Plus this is officially only the 2nd cycle back TTC again, so sex every 2nd day won't feel like a chore.... *yet :sleep: HAHA
> 
> Btw- why on earth would your BMI have anything to do with adopting a baby???? That just seems sooooooo wrong.
> 
> :hi: loveybear

Thanks for your plan! That's just for China adoptions, there are a few other Asian Countries that do that, but China is pretty hard. Sadly the little girls are abandoned and/or prostituted later on. In another Asian country, the males who's parents die are considered outcasts and not even their family members will take them. Boys are considered treasures there but are outcasts if orphaned. VERY sad. Here, the system is so frustrating. I think of the older ones who end up caught in the system. Often times they're overlooked because of their age OR thrown back into the system with an abusive or drug addicted parent. It's just awful:cry: Our heart has ALWAYS been for adoption even before we got married. Our hope is that God will provide the finances to do so. In my research, I found many families who put the costs either on their credit cards or re-finance their homes. We took a personal finance class and we're just not wanting to put ourselves in debt. What would that say to our kids who we want to live a life debt free from the bondage of credit.

Anyhoo, it's amazing the things a parent has to do to become a parent, conception OR adoption...it's still a journey to climb.:thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Wow I woke up this morning to find a flurry of posts from through the night.

Heart Tree I am sure you would have O if your OPK's showed the surge even if it was for just 1 day. Your body may be a little out of balance because of all of the tests that you have had done recently, mine took time to get back to normal after all my investigations. Looking forward to you start the Letrazole as so many people do really well on it.:hugs:

Twinkle it is fine to have a grumpy day, I am sure I am not alone when I say I have my fair share at times and DH just knows to give me space or make me a hot chocolate. I hope that you get prescribed Clomid soon as I know it will help you but totally understand your fears with the NHS. I am a brit abroad but remember how tough navigating the NHS can be. Too many rules that sometimes just don't seem fair. Hang in there and go to your FS appt prepared with info about your cycles, if you can show that you have been tracking them and there are not clear signs of O then you are more likely to get the meds you need.

Hi to ttcbaby and svetayasofiya really hoping you guys get your sticky beans real soon. As for fibroids a friend of mine suffered with these and now has 2 gorgeous kids so hang in there, it will happen for you.

MA I think your BD plan after IUI covers all bases as much as one can. I am nervously excited for you and think about you each day in my prayers. Come on sticky bean or beans you can do it:hugs:

AC the heavy AF sucks but hoping she leaves you today so you can get back to the sperm meets egg plan and so hoping that it does the trick for you. 

Well I am starting my weekend today and last night we went to a party for some friends that are having to leave Bahrain as the husband lost his job. It is really sad when this happens as the ex pat community is so strong here and we support each other. They are quite old and there is not much chance of him getting a job back home in the UK so we all put money into a collection so that they would have something to fall back on and help them. Really going to miss my friend as although she is nearly my grandmothers age she has been a great friend who I have had so much fun with but I have also been able to talk to about all of the TTC dramas. I guess it shows the transient nature of ex pat life, so many friends come and go.

DH and I are relaxing today and having a lazy day and then going to dinner with a good friend tonight. Tomorrow I will be going to see a friend who has just returned from the UK after delivering her baby. I know it will be emotional for me and I am sure I wll shed a few tears after but I am so close to my IVF starting now that I have to be strong and believe that I will be holding my baby next year.

What I hope and pray for more than anything is that all of us ladies will be holding our babies next year and instead of chatting on here about TTC dramas we will be discussing sleep depreviation, best ways to lose baby weight etc.

Wishing you all a fantastic Friday and weekend ahead.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> Tomorrow I will be going to see a friend who has just returned from the UK after delivering her baby. I know it will be emotional for me and I am sure I wll shed a few tears after but I am so close to my IVF starting now that I have to be strong and believe that I will be holding my baby next year.

:hugs: Carole. I know how hard that is. Does your friend know of your journey? Meeting her baby might be easier for you if you can speak openly about it. Not to mention that if she knows about it, she can avoid making any unintentionally snotty comments like we all know well-meaning people do! :hugs:


----------



## MommySierra

Mommy's Angel said:


> lp, Once you get settled I would make an appointment NOW and find out what's going on. I'm not sure exactly how much testing you've had and/or what kind of treatment you've had either. Could be your move is making your cycle irregular however if I'm correct, isn't ones cycle supposed to be every 28 days? (I'm asking this because I don't get a period because of PCOS). It would seem to me that the OB or RE could help you figure out the issue and would help you get pregnant quicker than you could on your own because your cycle is unpredictable. With monitoring, they would be able to see what's going on and WHEN.
> 
> Welcome Mommysierra :hi: Have you been tested for PCOS? irregular and/or absent menses are correlated with that. How long have you been on Clomid and at what strength? Sounds like you'd be a candidate for IUI and injectables. Since you know Clomid hasn't worked, if you did three consecutive clomid cycles, then you should be able to move forward with injectables.
> 
> Mpepe, twinkle, AC, and anyone I may have left out, I just want to thank you all for your encouragement. I pray you all know how much of a blessing you are to me! :hug:

*Hi ,
Thanks for welcoming me, I have been tested for PCOS and came back clear, they found one small polop on my right ovary and my doctor said not to worry about it because it was that small...I have been feeling really down lately for I feel as if all my doors have been slammed shut and we really are not going to have a baby *


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry it's a quickie but just wanted to pop in to say :hi: and spread some :dust:

Special hello to the new ladies - welcome :hug:

We are taking Scarlett to meet the rest of my family this weekend so I should be packing while she sleeps, but I wanted to see how you were all doing? We went to Baby clinic on Tuesday and Scarlett now weighs 9lb1oz and is on the 50th Centile. I'm so pleased and proud that I persevered with the BFeeding.

Love to all
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I always feel really guilty talking about myself. I feel sellfish


----------



## MrsJ08

Missymoomoo - :hug: this thread is here to support you as much as anyone else. It's good to talk xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mommy's angel - thank you for the welcome and it would be great to find others with fibroids...esp som success stories i am in need of inspiration!

Twinkle - must be somethign in the water cuz I have been a bit on the down side also.!

Carol - thank you for the encouragement! I have many friends who got their bfp v. quickly with IVF, so fxed for you!

Missy - we are here to listen if you want to chat! Dont worry about being selfish!

Well got my peak today on my cbfm....this is my first month using it and so far....I like i much better than temping or OPK's....no guessing or holding the stick in the air to see if one line is darker than the next ya know!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

thanks ttcbaby:flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies  I just wanted to say hello!

Mrs J  it is good to hear from you and scarlett! Congrats on successfully breastfeeding!
MA  I am almost positive that, to borrow the phrase from AC, sperm met egg for me my anniversary week. I bought new lingerie and my DH and I BDd every single night for a week an ½. I did it under the guise of hey I got another anniversary present for you and each night I had a new nightie to wear. I did that so he wouldnt get suspicious! LOL. 

Twinkle  I hope that you are having a better day and it is ok to be grumpy. If you cant be grumpy with us, then who can you be grumpy with! :hugs:

Missy  dont worry about being selfish, we want to hear what is going on with you :flower:

TTCBaby  I hope this is the month for you.

Happy Auntie, AC, HT, Pablo, Nik, and Svetayasofiya, and everyone else  I hope you are having a great day! :friends:

As for me, I am getting extremely anxious, I dont have my first appointment until Nov 8th. I am just praying that I hear a heartbeat and that the pregnancy is confirmed viable this time and my bean STICKS! Please keep me and my little bean in your prayers and I will keep you posted.

Love and :dust:,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

I forgot to add that I am looking forward to everyone getting BFP's and then we can start a new thread on the Pregnancy form called over 35 and pregnant with 1st! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MissMuffet - I will be thinking about you on 8th Nov and praying for you. Hope you do have a sticky lil bean and with a fine strong heartbeat for you to hear:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MissMuffet - Oh I hope we will be able to start that new forum v. soon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me too....Oh wow that would be good. I want to see this new forum!!! Lets prove that we can get knocked up...up the duff!!! We will all be succesful!!! Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyy:thumbup::happydance::hugs::baby:


----------



## twinkle1975

Found the answer to my grumpiness!! Just taken advantage of not having BDed since AF left and the fact that I don't seem to be Oving to have a couple of glasses of Mead! Feeling much more mellow now!! (Although it did take me three attempts to type glasses!) Love you all lots xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Missmuffet, I'm praying that God would give you peace of mind and spirit and that He touches your womb keeping baby safe for 9months, I pray that He would also give wisdom to and guide the hands and minds of the medical staff in Jesus name...AMEN! (quick little prayer so you may see it, but I'll add you to our daily prayer list dear friend)

I'm having a not so nice day today. I'm pretty nasty today and I feel just awful for my husband who is getting it. For some reason during ovulation I feel a rage:wacko: Today is also Jackson's birthday and anniversary of his death, I'm not sure if that has something to do with it either. My heart is all over the place and I'm quite hormonal. My knee hurts too! :nope::dohh:

Twinkle, move over so I can sit with you will ya? :lol: I can't drink right now but maybe you'll rub off on me. Haha I'm really in a mood and just so distraught. Hoping your feeling better dear friend!

Well ladies, my post is shorter than most for this talker today. I think I'm going to log off and just cry it out. Maybe I'll start feeling better.:shrug::cry:

Have a good weekend everyone. Love you all a WHOLE BUNCH! :hugs::flower:

P.S., I went into another forum here and I've found that this group is MY GROUP. Not every forum is the same, I'm noticing there are cliques and cattyness. I think I'll stay in here where I feel comfortable with the girls I've come to be "friends" with:flower::winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah I've been thinking about you all day today. I hope you got through it ok. xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah you've been in my thoughts and prayers too - sending you hugs xx


----------



## caroleb73

Rebekah

I really can't imagine how you have been feeling but my thoughts are with you. As for your mood today that is completely acceptable and I am sure your DH is totally ok with it all. He shares the pain that you feel and understands that we all deal with grief in different ways. 

I know that we are thousands of miles apart but my thoughts and love are always with you. Take care my friend :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

I just wanted to drop in and send a :hi: to everyone! I hope everyone is doing well and have a nice weekend. 

MA - so sorry about Jackson:cry: I hope you feel better after this weekend passes. I can't even imagine what you are going through and my thoughts and prayers are with you this weekend. 

AFM - I'm 9 dpo and feeling some symptoms but I can never be sure. DH asked out of the blue last night for me not to take a HPT next week if AF doesn't show up. I think he's scared because every time I test, I start spotting within a few days. Maybe he thinks that will change our luck, IDK I might not test right away the next time I suspect a pregnancy. I mean I'm already taking my prenatals and not much they can do right way anyways except confirm the pregnancy with blood work. I don't know if it will be this month though, my body likes to play tricks on me. Take care everyone:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you all so much! :hugs: While I'm still over-emotional today I am at peace with where little Jackson Jeffrey is. Goodness it's hard when our loved ones leave us behind. Truth is that heaven is such a better place than this world that's full of tragedy sometimes. When I look at the beauty here, I wonder just how much more beautiful it will be when it's my turn. I keep imagining Jackson running in the garden and how he gets to spend time with those I read about in the Bible. Jackson gets first-hand stories. How exciting that must be. But I'm sure everyone who's ever lost someone knows the pain we feel when we miss them and want their presence here with us. ((sigh))

At any rate, while I'm still a bit over-emotional, I think things are much better on an emotional level. This time last year, I didn't think I'd EVER be able to live again. Moving, let alone getting up for the day was hard. Now I just put one foot in front of the other day by day. While I'm starting to heal, Jackson is always in the back of my mind. I do feel guilty sometimes moving forward without him and hoping to add more children to our family here on earth. I just feel guilty. Guilt isn't something from God, so I know the enemy is trying to use my emotions.

I think the hardest part, is that a few of my "online friends" have honored this day with me. Aside from my inlwas, who I am grateful for the fact they did this, my own parents didn't acknowledge Jackson's birthday or that it was even a sad day for us. During the funeral, they shut down and made the process harder for us because they wanted Jackson buried in my hometown, but they wouldn't let us bury him with my gram. When we chose a place near us, they hollard and then stopped talking to me. I wasn't even sure they'd be at the funeral (they were). They've never been emotional and I'm sure it's their way of handling death, but they're never around when I need them the most. I needed my mom when she wasn't speaking with me those few days leading up to the funeral. A part of me needed them to acknowledge and celebrate our son on his birthday too. We've found more closeness with the church and dougs peers at the hospital he works at, as we have with those I've become friends with online too. More than we have with family. I guess part of my emotional state is disappointment. Thing is, people are human and they WILL disappoint us sometimes. I wear my heart on my sleeve and sometimes I just need to "get a grip" and remember that people are human and not everything will be as I'd like it to be.

Thank you all for the support and love you've shared since I've been on this thread. I'm continually grateful to have you all through this new journey of ttc, and while sadly I know some of you have been through the kind of hurt and sadness I've gone through, I'm glad we have a group to support us through. It's a gift in my opinion from God. For where one door closes (with my family for example), anther window opens (with the support and love we've received from others). My cup runneth over! :flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

MA I just wanted to say that I so admire your faith despite what you have been through, for some people might have given up on their faith after such a terrible thing. You are so brave, when it must be so hard for you, particularly when your own parents couldn't support you. 
I think my faith was tested with the losses - but I came through realising my faith is stronger than I thought, its great to have that extra support when you need it. I am sure Jackson is in a really amazing happy place right now, and would be happy to have a little brother or sister on earth. :hugs:
I pray that you get your bfp soon and that the pregnancy will result in a healthy screaming baby. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Mpepe I have my fingers crossed for you, Carole I hope this first IVF cycle does it or you, and Miss muffet that everything will be fine with your little bean, Heart tree, I pray that your next one will be your forever baby :hugs:

I have my 12 week scan 4th Nov, and am hoping I will start to relax a bit after that. :flower:

Hi to all the girls, I know I don't post much anymore, sometimes I lurk, but I feel like I haven't got anything to say :blush: But I am not forgetting about any of you. :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Rebekah,

Like Lucy, I greatly admire your faith. I can completely understand your emotional state. As a matter of fact, if you didn't feel emotional today of all days, I'd be more concerned. 

Doug sounds like a wonderful man. You are lucky to have each other. Sending you lots of good vibes and I want so much for you to get your BFP very soon, my friend.:hugs:

So my shag-fest has been put on hold :growlmad: Today we were going to start the sperm meets egg plan, but I still have my period. Today is day 8. I knew this first period after the mc would be odd, so we'll just do our own baby-making plan when my period is over lol

I hope you are all doing well! As other have said before me, I am so grateful for this forum. It helps immensely to talk about TTC and the (often) heartbreak that goes with it. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You both for your kind comments. 

Lucy, Oh my faith was "tested". I didn't lose faith in God, but I did ask Him questions as many in the Bible did. I thought I did something wrong, then I thought God was punishing me for something. I know now that God doesn't punish us by doing such things. Sadly it's this fallen, sinful world. Because of it, bad things happen. God doesn't will them to, there is the enemy that wills for this to happen. After all, as you said, many lose Hope in God because they question Why? That's exactly what satan wants is for us to lose hope in God. I suppose Job in the Bible could have done the same when he lost his family, friends, health, etc. when God allowed Satan to test Jobs faithfulness. Job was emotionally worse than anything I could have gone through and yet he still stayed faithful and knew God was faithful on His promises. Not as you or I would hope all the time, but in His time. In the end, Job was healthy again, regained new friends and had a new family. Not the same, but God never left Him alone and never forsakened him. There's much to say for that. 

In my situation we were so unprepared as many have been, to give birth to our son so early. When it came time for the inevitable, neither of us had ANY strength. We were pretty weak at heart and spirit. I can't really explain it but I believe it was Gods strength within us who gave Doug the goahead to crawl in behind me and help me birth our son, when he couldn't bare to cut the cord knowing our son would die, it was God that gave him strength to follow through.....I held my son, and to spite my overwhelming sadness I told our son "well done good and faithful servant" and we gave our sons spirit to the Lord when shortly after Jackson passed.

We lost a sense of ourselves that day and I'm sure many of you can understand you just don't have the will sometimes to move on. When our own family fell short, God blessed us with church family who brought us meals daily because I couldn't get out of bed with all the dispair, They insisted on paying for Jackson's casket and resting place so that we could pick out wherever we wanted him to be without going through the drama. They also put on the luncheon after the funeral.

Dougs coworkers called in pizza the night we went home, they too were going to pay for funeral costs but when they found out the church insisted, Dougs coworkers donated THEIR own vacation hours and the hospital cut a check so we could pay for most of the stone. We were able to get what we wanted for a stone and while it went over 1000.00 and we have to pay that part, we were able to buy a pricey family stone that will be put down in a months time. We wouldn't have been able to do it if not for God using these kind-hearted AWESOME people. Just shows God can use anyone anywhere. It doesn't matter the background or how bad you feel about yourself. It's the humble and those who think they offer nothing that God uses the most!

There are MANY other stories of God using people around us. In fact, we were supposed to look around cemetaries to find a stone we liked and have something made similar. I found one several months later and just knew it was the one. Turns out, the stone belongs to a lady in my church I hadn't met until several months later, who lost her daughter from a heart issue in her sleep THEN lost her husband. We've been friends since....and again, went for a visit to the cemetary and another young woman ran to me and hugged me....she said "I lost a daughter at 22 weeks (as she was crying) I just wanted you to know that I was thinking of you" then she gave me a hug.

In the process of asking "why Lord, WHY?" I heard Him say, "Bek, I never promised bad things wouldn't happen in this world, I only promised I would take your hand and see you through". And He did! He still is.

I can't explain why it's been so hard for me to conceive or why some have miscarriages or are barren as there were plenty of women like Sarah, Rebekah, and hannah who also lost her son and asked God for more (he later provided for all of them)...sadly it's a part of this fallen world that I can't explain. Something I may never know the answer to until I see Jesus on the day I die. But I do know that even through "the valley" He was there. I may not have liked being separated from my son like that, but He gave His son to death so I could get to heaven and spend eternity with Jackson, Jesus and the likes. 

Anyways, I know there are people who don't believe the way I do and again, I hope I haven't affended anyone with my explanation. I understand and respect that others believe different from me and I don't judge or condemn. I just HAVE to explain where all this faith still comes from. Had it been just by my own might, I don't think I would have made it this far. I couldn't do it....I was too weak emotionally and physically to get up let alone move forward.

Okay, enough of that. I promise I'll keep from the in depth talk and focus more on the future now that the 1 year angelversary is come and gone. I think it will be easier with each passing day and I look forward to sharing my heart and home with more children both through conception AND adoption one day.

I'll be waiting patiently Lucy for your scan. I know this is pins and needles, but by golly it's exciting too! it will be such a gift to see that little scanned pic when you put one up. I have such sincere joy for those of you who are pregnant right now and can't WAIT for you all to finally hold your little ones. It brings me great joy and hope!

AC, ah phewy! Sorry to hear AF is causing issues. It'll be nice when she stops so you can get to work :rofl: :sex: :dust:

May you all continue to have a GREAT weekend. 

I'm actually taking this quiet down time to get crafty. I've been invited to a Craft party where we make a craft and then give the ingrediants to the party-goers so they can make them and we teach HOW. Plus there's goodies to eat. NEVER been to one before so I'm working on a Christmas Card-Making theme. I have the cutouts done but have to buy glue and some special stamps for Christmas (probably one for holidays too in case there's someone who doesn't celebrate). 

OFF TOPIC: Anyone else get crafty for Christmas gifts? I'm working on two small lap quilts to send a little boy and a little girl through Project Christmas Child, I'm making some family members this pretty awesome scarf and hopefully mittens. I WAS going to sew a neat purse, tea cozy and cutesy apron, but my sewing machine is on the fritz. I actually need a new one, sadly their too expensive right now.


P.S., this is a HUGE post. So Sorry, I understand the reasoning if some decide not to read this. :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Love and hugs to you Rebekah - you are such a fab person - can't believe how strong you are! And you're talented too - I wish I was crafty but I'm really rubbish at that kind of thing - I've been doing a tapestry for 12 years now and still haven't finished it! 
This afternoon I'm looking after my friend's little boy Isaac who is 10 months, we've played with all the toys I've borrowed from the Church creche, been for a walk and played on the swings - now he's fast asleep and I'm flopped on the sofa, I'm having a lovely afternoon but it just makes me want one all the more!


----------



## Goldy

Strong, powerful and inspiring words indeed Rebekah. Your faith is devine, no words can explain what your belief did to me.. Amazing indeed. Felt like you were speaking to me..God does use incidents to help other people walk through certain hurdles. I can only say "Thank you"


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle, sounds like such a fun time you had today. Your going to be such a LOVELY mommy. It'll happen. It's the wait that's the hardest. I'm not a patient person by nature. :lol:

Goldy, aww :hugs: I'm glad my own journey was able to help in the season your in. I know it's not easy, but it will get better in time. I think the most important thing I remind myself is that our babies are ALIVE. More alive than we are here in this world. They are in heaven for eternity and are waiting for US. Often times we're the ones left behind and just have such a hard time with the separation of those we love so much. 

I used to be afriad of death and I've been forced to face my own mortality. I'm not afriad anymore. I spent MONTHS wondering if Jackson would know me in heaven and how he would know me, I prayed about other questions I had on heaven too. It's amazing exactly what I learned and am grateful to have that new understanding. It helps a grieving mommy a GREAT DEAL to move forward when you know just what heaven is all about and what it's like. 

I HIGHLY recommend the book *Heaven* by Randy Alcorn. It's a great insight to what heaven is actually like. There are some really crazy thoughts out there on what Heaven is like, how we get there, etc., this book is based solely on Gods word and gives the reader insight to what it's like and where our loved ones actually are/what their doing, etc. It's captivating. Brought peace to my heart.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Everyone

Mpepe I really hope that this is the month you get your sticky bean, I have everything crossed for you:hugs: 

Lucy not long to go till your scan and I am sure that everything will be just perfect but completely understand the worry until you see your baby on screen and given the all clear from the docs. 

AC the prelonged AF completely sucks but I guess it is your body just trying to balance all those crazy hormones. I really hope that it sorts itself out real soon for you and that your sticky bean is just around the corner:hugs:

Rebekah thinking of you in your TWW for the news on your IUI, I hope you are continuing with your crafts to keep you busy. Praying that you get your BFP honey :hugs:

Well nothing really happening my end, I have 6 days until I start taking my nasal spray that will mark the beginning of down regging. It's weird as although IVF seems like such a big step and there is so much involved just to get started it really is seeming to be underwhelming, I am not nervous at all it is just another med that I am taking. I am sure my view will be different when my moods are going crazy in the next couple of weeks but hey so far I am completely ok with it all. Also DH and I have noticed how relaxed and calm I am with the whole TTC journey since we decided to take this step, I guess I always knew that there was a bigger issue going on and when my new doc in London told me of the really low egg reserve it was kind of a relief as at least we have the whole information now and can tackle it head on. I have real confidence in my medical team for the first time in this 18 month journey and know that I am doing all I can to achieve the BFP. IVF bring it on.

Wishing you all a fab day and hope to hear all your news.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Here is my little :hi: bookmark. Not been on all weekend and I hate not being able to catch up so I have to set a bookmark so I can start doing so again. Working a 112 hour week at moment so it is hard. 

I just wanted to come in and say :hi: and that I am thinking about you and LOVE YOU ALL! KEEP POSITIVE!!!! LOVELY LADIES :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello Ladies I just wanted to say a few words of encouragement, i'm not over 35 but I'm TTC my first but anywho..my mother was told that it was highly improbable and nearly impossible for her to ever have children but she didn't let that get her down..she kept the faith and had her first child(Me) at 39 and went on to have my brother at 42 so good luck and baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## pablo797

good monday morning ladies, have been lurking for the past few days. I'm in the tww and have nothing to really say. Know i'm reading and here, wishing everyone sticky beans and good outcomes to their struggles. 

vrainoire, thanks for the inspiration. Great story. 

it's a blizzard (literally) where I live so i'm hunkered down at work watching the snow fly. Went camping last weekend and learned how to ride a dirt bike! Great distraction during ttc. 

xoxo anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> good monday morning ladies, have been lurking for the past few days. I'm in the tww and have nothing to really say. Know i'm reading and here, wishing everyone sticky beans and good outcomes to their struggles.
> 
> vrainoire, thanks for the inspiration. Great story.
> 
> it's a blizzard (literally) where I live so i'm hunkered down at work watching the snow fly. Went camping last weekend and learned how to ride a dirt bike! Great distraction during ttc.
> 
> xoxo anna

I want Snoooooooooooooooooooooooooow!:happydance::thumbup:

Last year we hardly got any and I'm in Central New York. Southern States got more than we did last year. I'm a snow bunny! :rofl: I'm awaiting our first REAL snowful with as much patience as I can.:coffee:

Carole, continuing to pray for wisdom and to guide the hands and minds of the medical staff as you await this new journey to your little one.:flower:

Thank you Vrainoire for your exciting post. It gives me great hope.:thumbup:

:hi: missymoomoo :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommys Angels - :hugs: to you to xxx

Yes I want snow too...when we go to St Petersburg we will get lots of that haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

good afternoon ladies!

MA - wow you really are an inspiration and though we are new chat buddies I feel for you. Huge Hug hun!!!!

just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Happy Monday to all!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi all:

Thanks for the update Carol B.

:hugs: to MAngel for grieving through Jackson's birth/passing date. My thoughts and prayers are with you still.

Thanks for the encouragement vranoire.

Hi to all Pablo, Heart, Twinkle, Moo, Mpepe, anyone else who slipped my feeble mind at the moment.

Me: So it was sort of exciting to OPK for the first time--I'm sure it will get old fast. But it was interesting to see no line for three days, then faint lines, then peak line!:thumbup: And then back to faint. So DH and I got one BD in at peak, but I'm not expecting much to come of it. He again was all ready to finish up in a non-baby producing location, and I'm all...dude, seriously, you gotta finish it up in the right place--give me a bone, seriously! :growlmad::wacko:

So next month, armed with a post HSG body, full of synthetic hormones and armed with my OPKs, (and a playfully serious talk with DH about his contribution to the BD team) I should be ready for battle. :laugh2:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Thanks for the update Carol B.
> 
> :hugs: to MAngel for grieving through Jackson's birth/passing date. My thoughts and prayers are with you still.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement vranoire.
> 
> Hi to all Pablo, Heart, Twinkle, Moo, Mpepe, anyone else who slipped my feeble mind at the moment.
> 
> Me: So it was sort of exciting to OPK for the first time--I'm sure it will get old fast. But it was interesting to see no line for three days, then faint lines, then peak line!:thumbup: And then back to faint. So DH and I got one BD in at peak, but I'm not expecting much to come of it. He again was all ready to finish up in a non-baby producing location, and I'm all...dude, seriously, you gotta finish it up in the right place--give me a bone, seriously! :growlmad::wacko:
> 
> So next month, armed with a post HSG body, full of synthetic hormones and armed with my OPKs, (and a playfully serious talk with DH about his contribution to the BD team) I should be ready for battle. :laugh2:

:rofl: You crack me up :haha: Sadly doug has been like that the past couple cycles. We've decided to go with viagra. One pill keeps it up all day long. Add a little spice to the mix for HIS needs, throw a boob or two his direction :lol: and you will get it moving in the right direction:thumbup::flower: It's performance anxiety, as he has NO PROBLEM performing when he's not under so much pressure. So we use a little help during ovulation time :winkwink: Otherwise I'd lose my patience too.:dohh::nope::blush:

:hi: ttcbaby, glad you popped in again. We'll get to know each other real well here. Don't worry:happydance::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MA - yeah my DH has that performance anxiety also, LOL I dont even tell him when I am oving anymore b/c we do it enough throughout the week...IN fact we got the timing down pretty good this month and didnt even try.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon ladies! I popped in briefly Saturday morning on my phone so I couldnt really type. 

Rebekah  You have been in my thoughts and prayers all weekend. I am glad that through all the emotions you have been able to find some peace. One of my favorite scriptures which has kept me sane (and still does) is Jeremiah 29:11 -12 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. I hope that it provides you with additional comfort. :hugs::hugs:

Also, you are correct, I have ventured into other forums on this site and I havent seen quite the support, caring, or kindness on any others. I am glad to have such a wonderful group of women in my life!:friends:

AC  That stinks that AF is still there and has ruined your sperm meets egg plan. Unfortunately, I think it is normal for the 1st AF after a D&C to be a little longer than usual. I know mine lasted about 6-8 days. Then afterwards my entire cycle changed. I went from having a typical 28 day cycle to a 24-26 day cycle. Just be sure to :sex: more often hee hee!

Pablo  Snow sounds like fun hopefully it doesnt cause too much traffic. I am in So. Cali and we had a light mist (though other called it rain) yesterday and traffic came to a standstill on the road LOL. :laugh2:

I hope that everyone else is having a great day! Lucy  keep us posted on your 12 week scan!

Lots of love :dust:
Steph


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^ Thank you for that Steph--I teared up seeing that passage. 

LOL @ MAngel--the sad thing is that he doesn't know much about our TTC plans--I've kept him mostly in the dark to prevent performance anxiety, but now I think it's made him very lackadaisical in the BD department--so I think I have to lightly touch on my (our) age and how we (he) need to be a bit more serious about our :sex: so that we can have our little one that he mentions from time to time. My DH is a very low-worrier on issues that I'm more concerned about, so I've noticed. :growlmad:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Nikki Leigh.. im with ya ... my DH is exactly the same... he has no worries!!! ughhh... I am not trying to make an issue out of nothing.. but I tell him hey Im 40 (his response is always... Dont Remind me) that little shit!!! he is "only" 38 and tries to act like that is SOOO much younger.

AF just showed up for me yesterday, and I was a bit teary, when I told him all he said is "dont worry about it darling we'll try next month" 

I also havent told him about the temping, the CBFM, the OPKs the vitamins etc etc.. because he will think I am going over board.... and think I am going a little looney... he would also "blow a gasket" if he had any idea I was on the "internet" talking about our "sex life" hahah!!!


----------



## mpepe32

Just dropin in to say :hi::hi::hi:

Thanks carole for keeping f'x for me, it would be a blessing if I could conceive again before I see the OB in November and NOT mc. I've been praying and hoping. Take care everyone!


----------



## Goldy

Hope all of you had a fab weekend mine was a bumpy road. Suddenly become a habit for Dh & me to have stupid arguments. For some reason just lost it yesterday and felt bad afterwards just poured out all those nasty words... Actually could not identify myself after the incident, but felt relieved as I had always retained words.. Anyhow hope all of you are doing great.

Excited just got approved to work from home from my work so good bye to the snow...did I hear someone loving the snow.. I'm glad will be watching snow from my window.. When you get too much cold and too much snow one tends not to appreciate it. I just love seing it when it is clean after that No WAY!!

I hope you all have a fabulous week. Thanks Vrainoire for the inspiration, what happened to you? Did you get your Af after waiting that long. If not did you get yourself checked by doc.


----------



## twinkle1975

Pablo - after google stalking Breckenridge I opened the travel supplement of the paper on Saturday & there was a little piece on it! Small world!

While we're sharing bits from the Bible that speak to us - this is mine - Psalm 121
'I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.
My help cometh even from the Lord: who hath made Heaven and earth.
He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: and he that keepeth thee will not sleep.
Behold, he that keepeth Israel: shall neither slumber nor sleep.
The Lord himself is thy keeper: The Lord is thy defence upon thy right hand;
So that the sun shall not burn thee by day: neither the moon by night.
The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil: yes, it is even he that shall keep thy soul.
The Lord shall preserve thy going out, and thy coming in: from this time forth forever more.' I like the fact that God doesn't slumber or sleep but is watching over me all the time (even times like now when its 2.44am & I can't sleep!)

Rebekah - you're right some people on here & really horrid to each other - made me glad to scurry back here!

I'm sorry for worrying about where people are & I know you have busy lives but just wanted to say if any of our lovely ladies are lurking & not out being social butterflies that I'm thinking about you all & sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning my lovely ladies.


----------



## FutureMommie

I pop into this thread from time to time, you ladies seem so nice that I think I should post here on a regular, I like to feel connected to people so let me reintroduce myself, I am Kimberly 38yrs old and dh is 48 we have been ttc for almost 3 years, you can see from my siggy all the things that I've been through ttc but not giving up, just waiting my turn.


----------



## skye2010

Hey everyoneee :)
Sorry not to have updated for sooo looong. I have been pretty busy all this time. I whizzed through the thread and got a rough idea where everyone's at. 
I am so happy to hear Hearty's recent appointement news which I was praying for. You have a breath of new hope Thank God girl.
And I am wondering what course of action will you be taking Twinkle. Can the docs induce ovulation for you?
Rebekah I am really excited abut your IUI. I know recently you have been very emotional on Jackson's birthday. I deeply empathise with you although I did not experience any of what you went through and I wouldn't know exactly how you feel. But I can see that you stil ache for your loss. Are you feeling any better today? You have a new hope in you now. When are you testing?

I finished all the treatment and trying to recover now. I'm not sure why I am so shaken by the whole thing. I knew it might be hard on the body but didn't expect this much. 
Carole if you are reading don't worry cause I must be especialy sensitive to drugs. People I know who had IVF hardly mentioned discomfort. Or perhaps I am a wuss. hehehehe

I had a 2 injectables for about 10 days which was just fine. I did not get any side effects apart from the occasioanal hot flashes. But since the eggs were collected and implantation I did not fully recover. They have collected 19 eggs and 6 was mature. 
We watched the eggs being fertilised from a screen. :) Funny experience. It looks like a documentary footage except it is our own eggs and sperms. haha

Next 2 days was heartache cause only 3 of my eggs were fertilised and the biologist who updated me on my eggs sounded disappointed on the result. She mentioned my eggs might be old. I am not sure if it is normal for them to collect that many eggs or if I was given too much of the drugs. They did tell me in the beginning that I was going to recieve the smallest amount of drugs cause I had 12 follicles. So 19 seemed a bit much.
Anyway finally the 3 eggs developed into 2 healthy and 1 2nd class embryos. So on Monday they left all three being cautious that the eggs were not too good in the first place. I thought the limit is 2 embryos but I did not object.
So now I am v v very anxious about what's going to happen. 
Since the transfer I am on 6mg Estrogen and 2 tubes of Progestrogen creme, and asprin daily. I had to rest at home for a whole week. And the last 4 days I am better but Progestrogen is making me feel very tired. I don't feel the energy to run around as I used to. My tummy is bloated and slightly painful.

Stil in Turkey. Going back on Thursday and testing date is on Sunday (which they required an actual blood test) but I am tempted to pee on a stick tomorrow or Thursday.
Sorry for the dry update. :))) I am in an internet cafe and I realy hate sitting here. I am so looking forward to going back to my hubby, doggies and my laptop. :))))

I'll probobly check up on u guys when I get back cause I really don't like this cafe. So take care lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: again futuremommy! You have been through alot :hugs: What's your next step?

Skye, I've been wondering where you are!! I've heard differing experiences on IVF, so I'm sure your not abnormal. It can hurt, it depends on the person I suppose. 

I have bloating and cramping too since my IUI. Usually it's not supposed to hurt, but my cervix was close, so she grabbed the hook type instrument to bring down my cervix and open it. It was EXCRUCIATING. Now I'm cramping on my lower back, I feel bloated in the front and have some cramping in the lower abdomen. I can't tell if this is a good thing that I may be pregnant, or something left over from the procedure.

Looking forward to you testing as well. I'm silly, even though it's too early to test, I just have this urge to test anyways. I don't test until the 10th, it would be CRAZY to test this early. Just the excitement in waiting. 

Good luck to you!

Morning Missymoomoo :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi:


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Good luck with everything, It sounds like you have been thru a lot, but when you get your bfp it will have all been worth it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and keep us updated.

Mommys Angel- Good luck, I hope your get your bfp on the 10th. My next step is to try IUI's again, I am currently doing follistim injections, 100iu until wednesday, then I go in for a scan to see how my follicles are growing and then my dr will decided if he needs to up the dosage, I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies . . . Still snowing here! We're in a winter storm warning until tonight. 

skye,so good to hear from you and I have my fingers crossed that you will get a great big BFP! Sounds like a lot you've gone through, wishing you all the best! 

ma, if I could send you snow I would. I know what you mean by early signs of BFPs. Every month when my boobs get sore I swear tis is it, only it's PMS rearing it's ugly head. I hope this month is different, but I had a dream last night that I was in a doc ofice and they were saying I wasn't pregnant. It woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep for the longest time. Then again last month I had a dream I was pregnant and that turned out to be wrong,so maybe some hope still. I hope all our symptoms are the start of great BFPs!

twinkle, small world! How are you today? You seem a little down. Is it the OV thing? So frustrating! I am thinking about you.

Niki Leigh, you made me laugh so hard this am! I TOTALLY agree with you! So many times my DH checks out at the worst tims. If they only knew what we went through!!! 

hope everyone else is well. Hi to all if I didn't reply specifically. Xoxo anna


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - just popping in to check on all you lovelies! Busy at work now but will try to catch up later!


----------



## rottpaw

Happy afternoon (or evening!) ladies!

Just wanted to say hi. Like many have said, I feel most at home with this group and have found this thread has produced my closest friends on these boards. I am sending each of you a hug and lots of :dust: and prayers for sticky beans!

We're still doing well here. Baby and I are both growing daily, and I'm finally feeling kicks, which is exciting! We're continuing with the household projects (carpet goes in this week) and then it will be mostly focused on preparing the nursery and then the holidays with family. 

Pablo, please send some of that snow our way, because it is 81 degrees in Atlanta today and MUGGY as it can be. I went outside and could barely breathe - feels like August! Bleh! WHERE is the fall? Meanwhile, a big windstorm is taking down most of our beautiful tree leaves about as fast as they turn. Grrrrr! LOL 

Meanwhile, I was finally able yesterday to work out a time-flexing arrangement here at work, which will allow me to take the time I need in the mornings (still dealing with some overnight and morning sickness) even if I need to take it unpaid. I'm basically out of paid leave until the new year, but am relieved just to have a solution for now  

I'm following everyone's journeys, even if I don't always post, and thinking and praying for you all! I can't wait to see lots of sticky BFP's coming up soon!!! 

:hugs: Angela


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi ladies...

Knock me over with a feather...

So remember how I'd decided I was going to be a little more upfront about the baby-making processes, right, performance anxiety be damned.:haha: In that vein, I'm telling DH that I've canceled my Dr.'s apt today because I didn't have the HSG. He asked me why I couldn't get it done, and I explain that it needs to be done prior to your assumed/expected ovulation. He says oh, OK.

Then he says, "yeah I might have go in to see about my semen analysis..." :huh::saywhat:

So Mr. "I don't know nothing bout birthin' no babies Ms. Scarlett" is now spouting phrases about semen analysis. I was so shocked, all I could reply was "well, maybe that next after we check me out." :dohh:

In other matters: Skye, thanks for sharing your IVF process. I'm wishing you all the success in the world. Hope you become a regular FutureMommie. Pablo, hope you get a BFP this month, so you dream has the opposite meaning! Thanks for stopping in Rottpaw.

Ok, heading to lunch with another GF who just got married recently, so maybe she's TTC too?


----------



## Georgie72

Hi everybody
I haven't been on here in months, as tend to look inward when stressed, sorry, it's not exactly supportive to all of you on this thread who are truly kind and thoughtful to each other. DH had ridiculous stress and long hours at work recently too so we haven't exactly had many oppportunities to progress ttc either, you know what I mean?! 
After my hsg a few months ago, I posted that we had ages to wait for the fertility clinic appointment, well it was today. And you know what - she wants to refer me to the consultant at the hospital, to make sure I have hydrosalpinx, and from there probably to remove the right tube. Lovely! I came out thinking 'we waited 2 months after the hsg to hear this'? Couldn't she refer us before now? But that's the NHS for you. So I've posted a query on the 'have you gone private' thread to ask for advice whether this is now time for us to see that consultant privately and speed things along somehow. 
Incidentally for anyone in Surrey PCT, one functioning tube does not qualify you for IVF, we need to be ttc for 3 years (at which time I will be 39). 
It's lovely to read the last few pages and hear that you are all taking such terrific action to pursue your family dreams. You are all really brave and inspiring.
You know what, I think I'm just answering my own question above - taking control of this process and going private might now be right for us, despite the financial cost. 
BTW after our HSG my AH was all over the place, but today is now day 2 after a 28 day cycle so you never know I might be back to normal. I thought I'd mention it as I don't know if anyone else had that experience.
Best wishes to everyone and I'm sorry if this has been a bit of a rant. Perhaps I should post more often, but less!
G x


----------



## FutureMommie

Rottpaw- Hope you have a happy and healthy pg and hope the morning sickness gets better soon

Nikki- I look forward to chatting with everyone....its great your dh had decided he needs to pursue the SA, some men just have a problem with having the swimmers checked :) 

Georgie- You are right you have to take charge of your fertility, sometimes we have to take matters into our own hands and even be a little pushy.

good luck to everyone.


----------



## Goldy

The count down begins, am 1dpo.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay Pablo dear, send that snow my way. Can you believe it was 73 here in Syracuse NY? I was sweating bullets here. I don't like the heat. :lol: In fact, we got married in Feb. and stayed at the Chateu Frontenac in CA for our hunnymoon. The ice was THICK and it was freezing out, but we loved EVERY MINUTE! We just took the air conditioner out last week and I'm sorry we did. I'm hot. Not sure if it's the new mattress or the new bedding..I suppose it will be toasty warm come winter, but I'm the kind that likes it freezing cold and just layer the blankets. I LOVE it freezing. Haha

:hi: ttcbaby. Thanks for stopping by. What's going on today?

I haven't seen hearty. Wonder where she disappeared to AC too?

Rottpaw, goodness I've been wondering how you are doing. Way to go on feeling the baby kick. I LOVE hearing this news! Sorry about the morning sickness, but my sister in law, who's had five children has said the more morning sickness the better. It just means your doing well with pregnancy. Not sure how true it is, but seems she knows her stuff with 5. I'm looking forward to seeing your nursery pics when it's done. Do you have a special theme yet?

Nikki, that's GREAT! A few of my friends who've also done fertility treatment said it's always best to get the analysis before putting money into the treatment. First time Doug did it, he was nervous and it freaked him out. Now it's done much regularly because we have to bring the sample in to be washed prior to IUI. Men think they lose their manhood.....us women are the ones that have no modesty anymore because everyone's checking our hoo, hoo's for one procedure or another. It sounds like he's aware of what needs to be done and I'm glad he's cooperating. Couldn't your OB make an appointment for that in and out process why you wait on your procedure? The sooner they get that done on him the better. May as well do it and get it done so it doesn't hold the process down. It's pretty easy too!

Hi there Georgie :hi: Yes, I think you answered your own question. I think it's time to see the specialist and move forward. Whatever you do, don't do anything invasive like getting rid of your tube before the specialist checks it out and makes for certain it can't be used. It's better to start this process because they'll be monitoring your body to see how it's reacting and will give you better odds ESPECIALLY if you only have one tube working. Please keep us posted!

WTG Goldy! Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Older mother

It's good to know that there are others like me out there. I'll be 36 next may and I just found out for the second time that I am not pregnant after putting four months into it. My body totally betrayed me into thinking I was and it was crushing to find out that I wasn't. The doctor told me that stress could have caused the missed periods and the out of whack hormones. I even felt movement this time which she said might be adrenal hypertension. I have never heard of it. On top of finding out I wasn't pregnant my blood pressure was elevated and she was worried about that. My family totally don't understand what it means to support me through this time of difficulty. In fact they refused to believe that I could even be pregnant and I'm sure they will say I told you so when they find out I'm not. I had to wait till I was 33 till my prince charming came and hoped it would be easy to get pregnant when the time came, but it isn't. I'm the oldest of three and always thought I would be the first one to get married and start a family, but my sister beat me to the punch. I remember being so jealous when she was pregnant both times, wishing it could be me in her shoes. For as long as I can remember I have wanted to be a mom, and now I'm afraid that there is something wrong with me that is going to keep that from happening. How can I ever trust my body again? It has failed me twice in six months. Sorry for the rant. It has been a bad day and I cannot control my emotions. I want a child so badly and people who don't even want children get them.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Julie :hugs: So sorry that your spirit is crushed another month. All I can tell you is to not give up. As for family, if they are not supportive you could always not tell them. Stop talking to them about this and find someone who can be a supportive friend for you.

We're telling very few who will support us and pray for us, because we went through so much when our little guy passed, We have decided not to tell ANY Family until past 22wks unless God leads us otherwise. I have no desire to share with people who won't be supportive. 

I know it's not easy, but in the end, the result will be a blessed baby. A while ago we brought up conversation in here about agressively focusing on ttc and how it affects our moods. I recently came off a month and a half "break" if you will, because I didn't want to lose touch with the romance I have with my husband and in the process end up so depressed that it would affect the outcome of a future pregnancy. In the end, I'm feeling much better with our vacation together and we've started again.

The thing to remember is NOT to lose hope. Yes, it's a "process" one I wish none of us ever had to endure, but the outcome of holding our little ones FAR outweighs the pain we sometimes must go through in order to reach that goal.

May I ask what you've done thus far and the next step you'll take?

I pray you surround yourself with people who will support you, pray for peace of mind and spirit and hope for the future. :hugs: 

We're here when you need us!


----------



## Goldy

Julie you will be fine, does not seem that way today but as days goes by you will have to pick yourself up and move forward.

Baby dust to you Rebekah, Skye2010, Nikki, futuremommie, hopefully this is your month just like I feel that this is my month for the witch to stay away.

Congrats on the kicks Rottpaw it's every womens wish. 2dpo the counting continues...


----------



## caroleb73

:hugs:Morning everyone

Well is is 9am here for me in the Middle East which means it is the middle of the night for you guys in the USA. I always wake up to a flurry of posts from you guys which is great.

Georgie I really feel for you regarding all the waiting on the NHS. I know that everything can cost so much privately but if you could afford it I would recommend it. We are paying for our treatment privately and it really makes the difference. I feel so much more in control and less stressed as I know things are happening at my pace which I think you need when we have less time to play with at our age.

Nikki Leigh don't you just love guys, they always surprise you when you least expect it. So glad he is on board with all of the testing etc. 

Pablo, Goldy & Rebekah I am really hoping that you get your BFP this month.

Future Mommie it is good to have you back with us, you seem to have been through so many procedures already that I really hope that we hear great news from you soon.

Rottpaw it is so good to have you back with us. Fantastic news about the kicking YAY but feel for you still suffering with the morning sickness which sucks. Can't wait for the arrival of your little boy :hugs:

Skye so good to hear from you, I was thinking of you constantly. I think the 19 eggs is normal for the docs to want to harvest, my doc is aming for between 15-20. So sorry that you have had alot of pain, I have 1 friend who was terribly bloated and had discomfort after the whole process but not at egg collection and then her sister said she had a great deal of pain after egg collection. I think it really varies and I am prepared for a hard slog, after all you are injecting strong hormones into our bodies which is going against nature so it has to have strong side effects. Good news about your embies, I think they could put 3 back as you are in Turkey in the UK it is only 2 for ladies under 40 and a max of 3 for over 40. I will be hoping and praying that you get your sticky bean or indeed beans :hugs:

I hope you all have a fab day and looik forward to hearing all your news


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies x How are you all?


----------



## Older mother

That's the thing I haven't had a period for three months now. Just spotting that last a little over two days. I just finished spotting again last night. She said that stress could cause that. We are just going to not prevent anything and hope that God will give us a child when it is His will, I guess. Maybe its just not the right time. I just wish my pregnant body would go away if there is no baby in there. For four months I talked to my belly and was so happy to finally be pregnant, and now I find out that I was never pregnant or if I was the baby died and was absorbed back into my body leaving the changes and symptoms behind. I will survive this but at the moment it is too fresh.


----------



## FutureMommie

Goldy- I have my fingers crossed for you , I hope this is your month and that you get a sticky bean. 

OlderMother- I too waited until later in life to try, only to find that I had other issues. The TTC process can be very stressful and emotional, so you should only surround yourself with people who are supportive of you. It's ok to have days when you feel down, we are here for you even though we may be far away from you physically. Have you asked you Dr why your cycles aren't regular? and are your going to be referred to a fertility specialist?


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies! Still snowing,suffering from cabin fever worked out in front of the tv this am because itls still too nasty to go outside. 

rotpaw and ma if I could swap temperatures with you I would. Yesterday it was 13 degrees with a wind chill of -3 farenhite. Burrrrrrrr!! Rotpaw, so good to hear everything is working out and I too am sorry your morning sickness is still with you. Ma, good words of advice hope you and I get our sticky beans this month for some reason I am much more relaxed about it all.

niki leigh, LOL!! Our guys sound like they're cut from the same cloth. I would definitely suggest an s.a.. I had a friend who ttc for two years unsuccessfully thinking all the time it was her. Had him tested and it was all him. Point is it's sooooooo easy for them to get tested, not to mention much more pleasureable than all the poking and prodding we go through! Good luck!

georgie, yes to the specialist, just ask carol or heartree what a diference a specialist makes.

HT . . . Where are you ??? Think you have family in town?? 

goldy , lot's of dust to you!

Julie,welcome. You've been through so much. It seems you want to go natural, but have you thought of an opk? That way you would at least know if your ovulating. Just a suggestion. I hope you get the support you need. I too have not told my family anything. Hang in there and we are always here.

future mommy, so good to hear from you, good luck this cycle. 

I know i've forgotten someone, but know i'm thinking of you all!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there and good morning or evening haha :hi:


----------



## heart tree

Hi Pablo, yes I have family in town. I've been reading but just haven't had time to write. Just wanted to pop in to say hi. :hi:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. 

I'm pretty bummed out today because I started spotting and my temps have gone down. I was so frustrated I've just been crying a river today. DH is supportive but I'm so tired of the diappoinments.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I'm pretty bummed out today because I started spotting and my temps have gone down. I was so frustrated I've just been crying a river today. DH is supportive but I'm so tired of the diappoinments.

Aww, I'm SO sorry dear :hugs::cry: It's okay to cry it out. This is such a rollercoaster of a process and having lost our little ones, makes it even more intense. Don't be ashamed to cry it out. Just don't allow yourself to get so down you lose hope in another pregnancy. It'll happen. Maybe not as fast as we'd like, but it WILL happen! As frustrating as it is, next month is a new month. I'm not sure how many cycles you've been trying now but feel free to take a "break" if you need to/when you need to. Come back with a fresh mind and new perspective. If you continue, then remember not to get caught up in the frustration and disappointments. That can have an affect on getting pregnant too...when we're so depressed and our emotions are SO intense it just seems as though it's those moments that make it harder for some reason.

Just know we're hear for you and while nothing I say will make it any easier, your not alone in this battle!:flower::hugs:

Hi there hearty! :hi: I wondered where you were :winkwink: Good to know your doing well. Hows the family doing?

Pablo, I think you need to take a pic of the snow outside and share it with us on here so I can see the snow. Wowee it's cold there. Time to get out the blankets and cuddle :sex: :happydance: 

Older Mother, I'm with futuremommie. Placing yourself around people who are positive influences. So did you miscarry then? If you miscarried, did you have an HSG to clear the tubes? If your not getting your period there are things an OB or RE could do to help you. Provera is progesterone to help you get your period......more invasive would be clomid for ovulation and they'll monitor you so you can time a pregnancy. At our age, sometimes it helps to seek professionals so they know our ovulations schedule and can help us when things go awry in our plans like the lack of a period. If a pregnancy is what you'd like....God uses physicians just as there were physicians in the Bible. He IS the Great Physician afterall, so God can use medical staff by giving them their gifts and talents to help others. Your not bypassing God by moving forward with fertility treatment. After all, even with treatment, God STILL must work that little miracle in our bodies, just sometimes we need that extra help from medical staff. 

Well, today I took my 2nd HCG shot for the extra progesterone in case I'm pregnant. I swear my hubby LOVES shooting me in the arse. :haha::winkwink: For all those moments I've caused him emotional and physical pain. :rofl:

Next is just to wait until the 10th. I'm a bit nervous but just giving it to God. If it happens this month it happens, if not, there's next month.:thumbup: Though I certainly would LOVE to have it this month and be done with all the injectables, scans and bloodwork every other day for 2 weeks. By the end of those two weeks I'm a basket case telling my husband I'm sick of baring all the pain. When he asked what HE could do to help, I told him it would be nice if HE could get the darn injectables, scans and bloodwork for a month so I can take a break. :lol: :wacko::haha: You can see how out of touch with reality my thought process is by the end of the cycle. :rofl:


----------



## Skier75

MA ~ I'm soooooo excited for you this month!! I have such a good feeling about everything for you.

Pablo ~ I'm very jealous of all the snow you are getting!! We've only had a few small snow storms up on the mountains but nothing in the valley yet....

I hope everyone I haven't mentioned is doing well, I've quickly read through most of the new posts and am sending :hugs: to you all!

I saw my doctor (GP) yesterday and she's started some basic hormone testing that should let her know which direction to head. I don't get the results back for 2 weeks though.... I'm now on cd49, and just wish that AF would either show up or I'd just spontaneously ovulate again! I guess we'll just keep BD in the mean-time.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all! Yes Pablo - show us the snow! 
I'm not feeling very 'wordy' at the mo - I wish I had the wise words of people like Rebekah and Amanda but I just want to say I think about all of you a lot and you're in my prayers every day. 
I was feeling a bit miffed yesterday as it seems really unfair that my body still sends me ewcm, pms and period pains even though its not doing the one vital bit of the process, grr! However, Matthew then rang to say he was able to take an unexpected day off + instead of fretting about TTC we just took off for the day + enjoyed being with each other! So every cloud and all that! 
Love and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks MA for your message and support, it's very comforting. I try to stay positive and not loose faith, but this month will be the 1 year mark and the due date of my first mc so I think that's playing on my emotions. I know I can't give up. F'x for you this month and all the ladies here!


----------



## Older mother

Thanks for the support everyone. I am actually feeling better now. I've decided just to rest for a while and relax and let nature take its course. I was so sure of the pregnancy that it left me emotionally and physically worn out when the test was negative, plus I have been so desperate to have a child that I have been letting other things go. It will give me time to spend more time with my husband and get our finances in better shape and get myself in better shape as well. I was overweight to begin with so it will be good for me to lose some and get myself more fit to be pregnant. It really wasn't a good time to be pregnant anyway. We are still digging our way out of a financial hole and are in the process of working out a new place to live. Luckily our landlady is working with us now and we can stay in our present house till we get everything worked out. There are a few prospects. It is no wonder that I have been so stressed out with having to fight to get everything we need. My mom was actually nice about it when she found out and agreed with my plan of action. There are times she can be understanding but others I just get so frustrated with her. I guess today was a good day. Well, I better go. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- Wow! cant believe that it's snowing and that cold, it actually 80 degrees in NC today. You have to post pics

Mpepe-I'm so sorry and can relate to the disappointment every month, its so hard.

Rebekah- I'm right there with you, I am doing follistim injections too and just went in for another scan today. I am scheduled for an IUI on monday, I was just telling my dh I'm not sure how much longer I can do this and even though he is so supportive I am the one who is having to take the injections, the scans and the blood work. I know the end result will be woth it for both of us!!!!! I'm rooting for you.

OlderMother- Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nikki - funny how they know about things when it is convenient...LOL

Georgie - I think it might be better to go private, if you can afford it....3 years is a long time!

Goldy - yeah for Oving!

Rottpaw - h&h 9mths!

older mother - oh hun, so sorry about what you are going through...huge hugs....rant all you want we will listen!

mpepe - sorry to hear about af....I hate that!

Angel mommy - I had to take a break from ttc after my surgery...almost 4 months and though it was hard I did find that it really helped me and dh relationship...we needed it after ttc for a year.....so this is our first month back at it and I am trying desperately not to stress.....


----------



## pablo797

Code:

ok don't laugh, but I don't know how to post a picture. It was all I could do to figure out how to put up an avatar picture. I will work on it this weekend and if I can figure it out, you'll get pictures of snow. Sun is out today and blue bird.

Mpepe,so sorry! I know you are so sad. Ma is right,cry it out. I'm sure the anniversary is playing with your emotions too. Hang in there girl! It will get better. In the mean time I recommend halloween candy! 

HT, there you are, glad you're having a visit with your family and pop back in when you get a chance. 

Lp, good luck with tests. 48 days and no AF! Crazy. I hope things come around,also hope you get snow soon.

ma, LOL, I was such a bitch this am I'm sure my DH ( who is also named Doug) would have LOVED to shoot me in the ass! I too have high hopes for you this month! 

Carol, I forgot you yesterday, I am glad the IVF is progressing well, keep us posted! 

Twinkle, sounds like you're in a better mood, good to hear it.

all others and anyone I forgot, hope today is going well xoxo anna


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Anna, I am feeling a bit chirpier today - I've just won the battle between me & a flat pack tv cabinet so am riding high! :wohoo:

:telephone:I have to ring my GP tomorrow to see if he's managed to chase up my hospital referral - fingers crossed!

As I was reading your posts I was wondering about all your user names - some of them are fairly obvious but I wondered about the more obscure ones - anyone want to share why they chose their name? I'm Twinkle1975 because I love stars and other twinkly things like fairy lights and candles and 1975 is when I was born! :kiss:

love to you all :hug:

Jackie xx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies er Afternoon! I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I am at work and about to go to my first prenatal information appointment - this is the one where they tell me about nutrition and do bloodwork. I just want it to be Nov 9th because I have my actual scan on the 8th and I need reassurance that my little bean is doing ok :wacko:. I just keep praying so that has helped me. 

Twinkle - MissMuffet comes from the nickname my dad gave me when I was little because of my fear of spiders. The 08 is because 8 is my favorite number. :flower:

Love to you all!
Steph

PS Animal Cracker - where are you hiding? I hope everything is going ok.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Code:
> 
> ok don't laugh, but I don't know how to post a picture. It was all I could do to figure out how to put up an avatar picture. I will work on it this weekend and if I can figure it out, you'll get pictures of snow. Sun is out today and blue bird.
> 
> Mpepe,so sorry! I know you are so sad. Ma is right,cry it out. I'm sure the anniversary is playing with your emotions too. Hang in there girl! It will get better. In the mean time I recommend halloween candy!
> 
> HT, there you are, glad you're having a visit with your family and pop back in when you get a chance.
> 
> Lp, good luck with tests. 48 days and no AF! Crazy. I hope things come around,also hope you get snow soon.
> 
> ma, LOL, I was such a bitch this am I'm sure my DH ( who is also named Doug) would have LOVED to shoot me in the ass! I too have high hopes for you this month!
> 
> Carol, I forgot you yesterday, I am glad the IVF is progressing well, keep us posted!
> 
> Twinkle, sounds like you're in a better mood, good to hear it.
> 
> all others and anyone I forgot, hope today is going well xoxo anna

Oh this is easy. If you have a photobucket account or another photo account, you upload the photo to the account and it give you a link. You copy and paste it, then come back here. There's a little icon that looks like a mountain that says "insert image" if you scroll over it. Click that and enter the link URL then press Ok. When you fully submit your reply, your image should come up. Just if your image is too big you need to crop it. If you have a photobucket account all you do is edit your photo and crop it to a smaller size. Then click ok and it will rework the photo to the new size.

That's one thing I DO know, now what I don't is how to use photoshop to layer photo's so I can make my son's darn blog site for charity. ((sigh)) I think I"m going to have to pay to have my special graphics fixed specifically for blog templates. I DO need to learn how to use photoshop so I can do this on my own. What a pain :lol: :shrug:

Missmuffet, let us know how everything goes and if you get your appointments within consecutive days. I understand how scarey this is, but I'm praying that all will be well with baby and mommy and we'll get to see this little one at the end of 9 months healthy and happy:happydance::thumbup::baby::cloud9:

ttcbaby, I love coming back refreshed. Praying for a little one for you too soon!:hugs:

Futuremommie, Oh dear girl:hugs: I SO understand where you are coming from. It IS hard. It'll be worth it though when we have those babies.:happydance: I'm glad to have all the girls in this thread. This has been such an awesome group. So I'm sure you'll find so much support here along with me.


lp, YAY:happydance: So glad you saw the Dr. Can't wait for those results so we can get things going already and figure out the culprit. :coffee: Please keep us posted when you find out more!


Mpepe, I understand whole-heartedly as it was Jackson Jeffrey's angelversary last friday. Doug took the day off and we just spent time together. It helps to know where they are and that they are more alive than we are right now, just in heaven waiting for us. It's gotten somewhat easier to move forward knowing we'll see him again soon. I pray for peace and comfort as you move forward too, that you would find joy even through the valley's and KNOW that you are loved dear friend:hugs:

Twinkle, Mine is pretty obvious, mommy's angel is after my sweet little angel in heaven. I'm sure everyone figured that out. Haha Had I used my other screename I would have said I'm Hisirishgem (Gods and Dougs) a diamond in the ruff so to sey. :thumbup:

Not much to report with me as I'm 2WW. :coffee::winkwink::wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi girls :hi:

My name comes from a little kitty I used to have that got run over years ago, she was a funny little no tail kitty called Lucy, my real name is Maria, and 1973....my birth year. :flower:

I am really sad just now because we lost 3 girls on the PAL summer babies 2011 today to more MC's, my heart is just breaking for all of them, it's not fair, one MC is enough, why do some girls have to go through so many? :cry:

Miss muffet hope everything is fab at your scan and appointment. Glad you are feeling happy twinkle! Fxed MA this month! Sorry I am not mentioning everyone, but hi to all and hope this is a positive month for you all. :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> My name comes from a little kitty I used to have that got run over years ago, she was a funny little no tail kitty called Lucy, my real name is Maria, and 1973....my birth year. :flower:
> 
> I am really sad just now because we lost 3 girls on the PAL summer babies 2011 today to more MC's, my heart is just breaking for all of them, it's not fair, one MC is enough, why do some girls have to go through so many? :cry:
> 
> Miss muffet hope everything is fab at your scan and appointment. Glad you are feeling happy twinkle! Fxed MA this month! Sorry I am not mentioning everyone, but hi to all and hope this is a positive month for you all. :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:

oh dear, their in my thoughts and prayers :cry: It's what happened on the board I was on last year. My friend lost her twins a couple weeks before I lost Jackson, and then another gal lost hers as well. It was a Christian board so it helped to see so many come around us and pray for us when we couldn't bare to move. Breaks my heart when this happens.:nope: My hope for them is healing of mind, body and spirit and for newfound strength so they can move forward, also for others to come around them to lift them up when they can't do it themselves.


----------



## skye2010

Mpepe dear u are not alone I'm keeping u company today at crying. I just gave into the temptation and tested 4 days early. The blood result showed no elevated progestrone. (no signs of pregnancy) The nurse said it still might rise till Monday but I'm not convinced.
As if thats not enough I am stuck at the bloody airport from 8pm to 4 am due to a technical problem on the plane. I was feeling really low and couldn't stop crying. But now I'm so stale and tired from sitting under fluorescent light not knowing when I can go to bed that I cant be bothered to cry anymore. So Rebekah you should sit tight and wait for your testing date hun.

I like your nick Twinkle :) Skye is the English translation of my name 'Sema'. 
Rebekah I thought your name was because your mum called u 'Angel' I am a bit thick sometimes to figure out these things so good to know what everybody's nick mean.


----------



## Lucy1973

You always know what to say MA.....and you are so right, I pray they all have the support they will need, and the strength to keep trying, and will get their babies eventually. :cry::hugs:

Skye hugs to you


----------



## mpepe32

Thank you ttcbaby, pablo , ma and if I missed anyone else. I have kind of been quiet and keeping to myself. I have anxiety/depression and it tends to creep up when af arrives with the diappointment. Thank you all whole heartedly for your support. It is getting me though a very unhappy and stressful time. I pray that we all get our little angels here and can share on the joys these gifts can bring.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Mpepe dear u are not alone I'm keeping u company today at crying. I just gave into the temptation and tested 4 days early. The blood result showed no elevated progestrone. (no signs of pregnancy) The nurse said it still might rise till Monday but I'm not convinced.
> As if thats not enough I am stuck at the bloody airport from 8pm to 4 am due to a technical problem on the plane. I was feeling really low and couldn't stop crying. But now I'm so stale and tired from sitting under fluorescent light not knowing when I can go to bed that I cant be bothered to cry anymore. So Rebekah you should sit tight and wait for your testing date hun.
> 
> I like your nick Twinkle :) Skye is the English translation of my name 'Sema'.

Oh I am. I'm not sure it would come out right anyways if I did it too early because I had my second hcg shot to boost progesterone. That can sometimes give false positives. There are some signs I keep thinking I am, but I put it out of my head because I don't want to get too emotional. I'm just leaving it in Gods hands for now and forgetting about it by occupying myself with other things. Just finished one of my books, almost finished a quilt (though I broke 3 needles) and tonight is a group study from church that I'm going to. It's SO HARD not to get side-tracked and emotional isn't it? :hugs: I keep thinking if I put a mental boundery up, it won't be so bad. What am I thinking?!:dohh:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Oh, it's such a low couple of days on the board! My thoughts to all of you. :hugs: :flower:. I totally understand--I've been feeling a bit low myself for the past couple of days. My weight continues to creep up, as the hypothyroid meds haven't yet started to work, I guess. I feel very swollen (especially around my belly) and I look like hell. I couldn't finish my boot camp workout yesterday--I just feel like blah. 

My user name is a combo of my childhood nickname (Nikki) and my middle name (Leigh). Thanks Twinkle for a light-hearted moment on our little corner of the world. I do pray that things will get better for us all.


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> Morning ladies er Afternoon! I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I am at work and about to go to my first prenatal information appointment - this is the one where they tell me about nutrition and do bloodwork. I just want it to be Nov 9th because I have my actual scan on the 8th and I need reassurance that my little bean is doing ok :wacko:. I just keep praying so that has helped me.
> 
> Twinkle - MissMuffet comes from the nickname my dad gave me when I was little because of my fear of spiders. The 08 is because 8 is my favorite number. :flower:
> 
> Love to you all!
> Steph
> 
> PS Animal Cracker - where are you hiding? I hope everything is going ok.

I'm here! Hi everyone!

So sorry I haven't been on for a bit. Work's been a bit nutty this week. The good news is that my period ended and I got a postive ovulation test this morning! :yipee: Needless to say it's been a shag-fest in my house! LOL :happydance:

I really thought I was going to ovulate late considering I was spotting up until a couple of days ago. Odd, but I am not complaining!

Wish us luck girls! Would love to see that BFP soon. How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

HappyAuntie is a screen name I've used for years on several other sites - I made it up right after my first niece was born 9 years ago because I absolutely love being an auntie! When I joined here, I kept the screen name just so I wouldn't have to remember a new one. :wacko: My real name is Melissa.

Feeling better lately myself. Expecting the little smiley face on my opk any day now! Lately DH has been having performance anxiety, though, and I get really sore, so not looking forward to the :sex: so much.... :blush: MA, I was really interested to read that your DH takes viagra for it - we had talked about it but I was the one who thought it wasn't really necessary - maybe I was subconsciously trying to protect the fragile male ego! If this isn't our month and his problem continues, maybe he and I will have this conversation again....

Ah well, time to hit the sack for me. G'night, all! :sleep:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> HappyAuntie is a screen name I've used for years on several other sites - I made it up right after my first niece was born 9 years ago because I absolutely love being an auntie! When I joined here, I kept the screen name just so I wouldn't have to remember a new one. :wacko: My real name is Melissa.
> 
> Feeling better lately myself. Expecting the little smiley face on my opk any day now! Lately DH has been having performance anxiety, though, and I get really sore, so not looking forward to the :sex: so much.... :blush: MA, I was really interested to read that your DH takes viagra for it - we had talked about it but I was the one who thought it wasn't really necessary - maybe I was subconsciously trying to protect the fragile male ego! If this isn't our month and his problem continues, maybe he and I will have this conversation again....
> 
> Ah well, time to hit the sack for me. G'night, all! :sleep:

Trust me, you WILL like it! :happydance::winkwink: :rofl: ((wish there was a Praise button. haha)) I too was hesitant, but he was the one that innitiated it. It's actually better because it lasts for most of the day. Takes an hour or so to kick in, but I can tell the difference and it sure makes momma happy!:happydance::thumbup::blush::haha: Him too because when under pressure, he feels more relaxed taking this.

AC and HappyAuntie, good luck with your ovulation :sex: I'm really praying we all get :bfp: around the same time. I couldn't think of better women to enjoy this with.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks everyone - its nice to feel a bit more connected to you all despite the miles between us! I'm typing this on my blackberry standing outside the school gates handing out litter pickers + freezing my butt off! I'm starting to worry that DH has gone off me. After finding out 2 weeks ago that I'm not Oving we haven't DTD once - he's either been 2 tired or out. Last night I shaved my legs, put on posh undies etc + he said he was too bloated after dinner - feeling really sad atm. Hope everyone's friday goes well xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi my lovely ladies checking on you! hehe xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. There is so much to respond to, unfortunately, I can't right now. My family left and now I'm getting ready to get on a plane to visit my husband's family. I have read everything you all have posted and my heart and thoughts are with you all. I know how frustrating this ttc business is.

My screen name is my last name actually. It is spelled differently, but that is how you pronounce it. 

I'll try to keep checking in this weekend, but if you don't hear from me, please don't think I'm ignoring all of you lovely ladies. I'll be back in action next week. 

xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Have a good weekend Amanda xx


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks skye for your kind words.:hugs:

HI everyone :hi: I hope everyone had a much better weekend!

AFM, I spoke with the OB's office this morning. I was contemplating changing my appointment I have in November (the 22) to January and give myself a few months more of ttc and hoping it would not end in a mc. Luckily, spoke to the nurse, very sympathetic and told me to come in on the 22 and talk to the dr. The doctor would rather me have testing and hold on ttc to find out if something is wrong rather than having me suffer another loss. I'm crying as I write this now. The nurse said how devastating it is to have a mc. No one else has really acknowledged this is it was comforting to hear someone esle beside me realize that. I'm so used to people's opinions of just "try again" Today I have faith. I had lost faith in the medical system when I went through my depression and today, I cry happy tears hoping this doctor will actually help and hear me. They won't do genetic testing but will do other tests after 2 mc's. Thank you everyone for listening.


----------



## twinkle1975

Mpepe, glad you talked to someone who listened and was sympathetic. Amanda always says knowledge is power - she told me to go back to the doctor and not put it off and she's right! I really hope that the doctor is helpful. It is a devastating thing to go through and all our love and prayers are with you xx


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks twinkle:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

so much to respond to . . . So i'll do a quick note and expand over the weekend. We are going camping again but thanks to a generator and modern technology I will be able to respond. 

some may have gussed already, but pablo was the name of my first love, my old black lab that we had to put to sleep after 13 great years together and 797 is the month and year I got him. Miss him all the time. Will write more later . . . Have a good weekend!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks skye for your kind words.:hugs:
> 
> HI everyone :hi: I hope everyone had a much better weekend!
> 
> AFM, I spoke with the OB's office this morning. I was contemplating changing my appointment I have in November (the 22) to January and give myself a few months more of ttc and hoping it would not end in a mc. Luckily, spoke to the nurse, very sympathetic and told me to come in on the 22 and talk to the dr. The doctor would rather me have testing and hold on ttc to find out if something is wrong rather than having me suffer another loss. I'm crying as I write this now. The nurse said how devastating it is to have a mc. No one else has really acknowledged this is it was comforting to hear someone esle beside me realize that. I'm so used to people's opinions of just "try again" Today I have faith.  I had lost faith in the medical system when I went through my depression and today, I cry happy tears hoping this doctor will actually help and hear me. They won't do genetic testing but will do other tests after 2 mc's. Thank you everyone for listening.

Yay, yay, yay, yay, yay :happydance: ((If there was a praise button I'd click it)) I am SO GLAD you got someone who listened to you with an open and compassionate heart. It's similar to my story as well. The medical community let us down too. The only High Risk physicians in 13 counties let me down, the hospital I delivered at let us down with their negligence and we ended up having a HUGE panel from the Board of Trustees at the hospital as we shared our experience and asked for policy changes pertaining to grieving mothers and their care.

Like you, I was depressed and distraught. Here was the only high risk place that I would be sent to yet again if I ended up pregnant. Turns out, I contacted a dula company just before I lost Jackson, she called to share her sadness and I just cryed about wanting more children with an inability to trust the Dr.s. SHE actually told me about MY OB now who I met with back then and their staff heard me in tears and decided to meet with me. After that, THEY made a plan that once I get pregnant, while I HAVE to see the high risk physician, I will only see THE PHYSICIAN and not the nurse practitioner that ignored me. They will only check my bloodsugars and make sure the baby is okay as well as do a cerclage at week 12. Other than that...my OB IS IN CHARGE!:happydance: The high risk physicians go through HIM first.

Like you, the thing that brought me to tears is when my nurse, Angela is her name, acknowledged that Jackson's angelversary was coming up on the 22nd of October. SHE KNEW. Most of the time, physicians just don't get that personal. After tearing up, she hugged me and told Doug and I they were trying their best to help us conceive and will do their damndest to keep our babies!

All these words to say this kind of service you just received makes ALL the difference in the world to us grieving mommies. :hugs: As you said, it takes a spirit of hopelessness and depression to some kind of hope for the future. It's all about personal repor with the patient.

So this is EXCITING news to me my friend! Please keep us posted on all the labs your having done. I'm sure in helping you through this, you too will help someone else in their need to be tested.

What great news to log on to. Just brightens the heck outa my week darlin! I just know how excruciatingly hard this is when you feel the people who are supposed to advocate for you, end up falling short. Sounds like you have been blessed too by kind-hearted, compassionate medical staff that LOVE their job to HELP those who need it. May you not only fall pregnant soon, but may your womb be strengthened and may you carry to term a healthy baby/ies to hold and nurture forever!:flower:


----------



## mpepe32

Oh my heavens Rebekah, your post is making me ball away:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I can't control the tears. You and everyone on here are a god sent and strengthening me through such a trying time. I'm mixed with so many emotions of being scared of procedures and scared of the unknown to the happiness of finally the hope of a good doctor and someone who may find answers for me. When I went though depression some years back after being diagnosed with Mutliple Sclerosis I lost all faith in the medical system for not hearing my cries for help. Maybe this won't be the same and is a new chapter. MA - May God bless your kind heart, you will make a wonderful mom!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy Auntie- You know I am rooting for you! I'm glad to see you post!

Twinkle-I'm sorry you are feeling sad right now, ttc can be so stressful for everyone involved. But don't give up it will happen

Mpepe- I'm glad you finally found an office that is understanding to what you are going thru. I hope you get the answers you need so you can move on and get your bfp

AFM- Tomorrow I take my trigger shot, and go in for my IUI on monday. The injections make me feel awful, I'm achy, and bloated and tired but I know when I get my bfp it will have all been worth it

Anyways ladies have a wonderful weekend,


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Happy Auntie- You know I am rooting for you! I'm glad to see you post!
> 
> Twinkle-I'm sorry you are feeling sad right now, ttc can be so stressful for everyone involved. But don't give up it will happen
> 
> Mpepe- I'm glad you finally found an office that is understanding to what you are going thru. I hope you get the answers you need so you can move on and get your bfp
> 
> AFM- Tomorrow I take my trigger shot, and go in for my IUI on monday. The injections make me feel awful, I'm achy, and bloated and tired but I know when I get my bfp it will have all been worth it
> 
> Anyways ladies have a wonderful weekend,

Oh is that what hcg does? I just had my 2nd booster injection of hcg Wed. Today I feel bloated, achey and naucious. I've heard extra progesterone can do that. I usually only have a prob with just provera getting everything started. I'm :wacko: and really have bouts of rage. Then my hormones start to taper until this first cycle of injectables when I noticed by ovulation I was crying at everything. :rofl:

Good luck with your IUI on Monday :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning All

AC great to hear that AF finally left you and that you have O YAY. Hoping and praying that you catch that egg and get a sticky bean :hugs:

Happy Auntie really hoping that DH anxiety eases soon, maybe Rebekah is right and you should try the viagra. It all gets a bit much sometimes and maybe he also needs to talk to someone about it all as guys can have feelings of inadaquacy as they feel bad that they are not getting us pregnant. Also have you tried a TTC friendly lubricant like preseed? 

Twinkle sorry that DH doesn't seem to be in the mood lately, as hard as it may seem maybe take 1 month off from conciously TTC and spend time just enjoying each others company again so DH doesn't feel like it is all about TTC. I know that I had to do this one month as DH just felt like the world revolved around TTC and if I am honest it pretty much does but he needed to feel that it didn't even if it was for a short period.

Mpepe I am so overjoyed that it seems that you have found a doctors surgery that is tuned into your emotional and physical needs. Having the right doc on your side really does make all the difference and will make you feel so much better about it all. I had 2 awful docs before I found the right one for me and I am now like a different person, so chilled and positive. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes on the 22nd. Keep us posted :hugs:

Future Mommie wishing you all the luck in the world for your IUI. Really hoping that you get your BFP :hugs:

AFM I had a wonderful day yesterday with my DH celebrating our wedding anniversary. He is back to work in Saudi Arabia today and I am being a tour guide to a friends parents who have come to Bahrain for a few days. Thankfully the temp has started to drop here and it is about 33 degrees now which is bearable for me but still hot for them so they are making the most of it sunbathing and swimming before they head back to the cold of the UK.

Take care all and hope to catch up a little later today :hugs:


----------



## Goldy

FutureMommie said:


> Happy Auntie- You know I am rooting for you! I'm glad to see you post!
> 
> Twinkle-I'm sorry you are feeling sad right now, ttc can be so stressful for everyone involved. But don't give up it will happen
> 
> Mpepe- I'm glad you finally found an office that is understanding to what you are going thru. I hope you get the answers you need so you can move on and get your bfp
> 
> AFM- Tomorrow I take my trigger shot, and go in for my IUI on monday. The injections make me feel awful, I'm achy, and bloated and tired but I know when I get my bfp it will have all been worth it
> 
> Anyways ladies have a wonderful weekend,

I hope your day was wonderful, how did the procedure go? Hope you are not feeling awful.. If you are then let's hope the bean will stick.


----------



## skye2010

Yep, it is confirmed today, noo bbs for me after all that I've been through.... :(((((


----------



## caroleb73

Skye I am so sorry that you have suffered this disappointment and wish there was something that I could say or do that would make you feel better right now. You need to take time to feel sad about this as it is completely normal and then decide what you want to do next. Not sure if you froze any embies from this cycle, if so then you can take some time out for your body and mind to heal and then go for a FET. IVF is such a draining process emotially, financially and phyically with no sure outcomes but many who do not have success first time round go on to have a baby 2nd or 3rd attempt. I know that will not be of any real comfort now but I just wanted to say that do not feel that this is the end as you still have options open to you and you will get there honey.

Sending you loads of love and hugs.

Take care:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Skye so sorry it wasn't good news this time. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## skye2010

:( No frozen embryos. Only 3 of my eggs fertilised and they used them all. I am very sad. What else to do but to try again. I will go for it again in December and hope this time it would be good. Thank you Twinkle and Carole I really appreciate your support.


----------



## mpepe32

skye -:hugs: so sorry, the diappointments we all go through are just not fair. Take care


----------



## skye2010

Thank u Mpepe, perhaps we have a little more to endure untill we have our beloved babies.


----------



## Skier75

Skye, I'm so sorry to hear it didn't happen this time. :hugs: I'm sending you loads of virtual hugs, and hoping for a better outcome for December. :flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I'm so sorry to hear about the IVF round Skye. I'm praying that you will get a sticky bean in December. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye :hugs: So sorry it didn't work out this time. Maybe you'll have a nice Christmas present. Don't give up. Can't remember if this is your first round, but maybe your body needs to get used to the meds. Praying you have a whole mess of embryo's in December darlin! 

As for us, today Doug and I went to the cemetary after church as we often do. We were surprised to find our stone. We have 600.00 left on it and they put it in, out of the goodness of their heart. I was in TEARS! Our car needed work this week and cost us over 300.00. So it put our payments behind. I didn't think we'd get it in before snowfall. 

I hope you all don't mind, but I wanted to share the picture we took of it. It's much bigger than I thought. We designed the whole thing and were pleasantly surprised at how nice it came out.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/FamilyStonePhoto.jpg

Celtic Cross at the top, Jackson's name perfectly top middle and our's below. On the top of the base are two round potting areas that I'm either going to plant some bulbs OR put another plotting flower in the spring. The base was hand carved with John 3:16 which because it was sleeting looks wet in some areas. It says, "*For God so loved the world, that he gave His only Son, so that whoever believes in Him will not perish but have eternal life"*.

So in the end, one of my prayers was answered. Jackson's stone is in by his birthday and we can pay the rest when we can. What a HUGE burden lifted and we can finally have some closure.



*Just edited *to give an update: Today at church, I saw the mother of the woman who is thinking of giving her baby up for adoption. She let me know that her daughter wasn't finding the right candidates through the agencies. She then asked if we were registered somewhere. I told her we weren't but looked at an agency who wanted 20k and we just couldn't afford it, so we went the fertility route because it was covered even though adoption is STILL on our hearts for the future. Just after I posted this origional post, we got a ring at the doorbell (It's halloween). It was the mother who brought her daughter and three grandkids to see Doug and I. We enjoyed having them, and I'd love to have them over again, BUT I couldn't help but wonder in the back of my mind, if she was checking us out to see if we'd make good birthparents for her baby. I was excited, but scared. Needless to say this girl is in our prayers because it IS a hard decision to make the best choice for her child. Today has been filled with surprises and has brought joy to my heart. In the end, I know whatever happens, whether adoption, conception OR both....We'll be waiting with arms open wide to greet our children. It's been long awaited and almost ten years of prayers.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^Rebekah the stone looks beautiful! So touching. It was a blessing for them to install it early.


----------



## Skier75

That's so incredibly special that your stone was already there! Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## HappyAuntie

MA, that makes me want to cry - it's people like that who go a long way toward restoring faith in humanity, reminding me that in spite of all the ugliness we see every day, there are good people out there who just want to spread the good! (Sorry I'm gushing incoherently... I'm on a little sugar high eating leftover trick-or-treat candy!) That just fills me with warm fuzzies.


----------



## Goldy

Skye you are in my prayers, wish you well and a Xmas present is on your way. I have that faith for you.

Rebekah that stone is touching, praying for you too, for peace and healing. 

Plenty baby dust to us all!!


----------



## caroleb73

Rebekah your head stone is stunning and i love your choice of words from the Bible. Also your news of the girl who is thinking of putting her baby up for adoption is very encouraging for you and DH, it seems that they are seriously considering you as they know you from church and obviously really want a decent family with strong christian values like yourself. The time ahead could be very special indeed and I am hoping and praying for you:hugs:

Well I started down regging today with my buserelin nasal spray, I have to take it 3 times a day and I am prepared for the side effects which are like menopause. At least I only have 3 more days at work so if the side effects kick in after that it won't matter as I will be at home. I am so completely relaxed and looking forward to the next few weeks, I know I am doing everything I possibly can to get a BFP and if it is mean't to be my time then it will happen.

Have a great day ladies and catch up with you all a little later :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah, I'm so pleased for you that Jackson's stone is all finished, its lovely and made me cry! The adoption thing is exciting too!
Carole - hope things aren't too bad with the nasal spray and keeping everything crossed for you. 
Love & hugs to all xxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Twinkle I love your signature that you love Christmas. Me too, this year I am going to have an early Chistmas Day with my Mum and family when I am back in the UK for my treatment. For the past 3 years I have always been in Bahrain so it will be nice to get together.


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole - really glad you get to have a Christmas with your Mum & family here - Christmas is fab! I'm really excited as my brother & Gordon his fiance are coming home for Christmas Day - they've been at Gordon's family's for the last couple of years & I've really missed them. (why are there no Christmas smilies on here - this is the best I can do :cold:

On another matter completely :sex: took place on Saturday night :happydance: I told DH after that I'd been really worried that he didn'[t want me anymore because I wasn't ovulating & he's put my mind a rest. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

good monday mornng!

MA, so glad to hear about the head stone. Also the adoption mother, such a great suprrise. I think you're right, they were checking you out. Very exciting!

Future mommy,good luck with the iui, I am curious as to how it goes and sending you lots of baby dust.

carol, lots of dust to you too! I have my fingers crossed.

skye. I am so sorrry. Keep the faith and I hope the next round will result in a belove baby for you! What else can we do but try again.

Mpepe, I am glad you found someone to listen to and who understands. It's so hard to go through all you have. 

Twinkle. WoooHOOO!!!! Glad to sex is back! Hang in there girl.

AFM, well today totally sucks! No other way to put it. Got AF this am. Was feeling really bloated last night and really unattractive, so made commitment to get my butt in gear, stop eating so much sugar, start swimming again, etc. Then AF showed up this am and I went straight for the halloween candy!! Just so bumbed out. Had high hopes for this past month, and squat. We will keep trying, but looks like IUI as soon as I can save up enough $$. 

much love to anyone I forgot!


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- I am so sorry, I know that there is nothing I can say but I am praying for you that in December you will receive the perfect gift; a bfp

Rebekah- The stone is beautiful! I totally agree that the expectant mom was checking you out, That is so excited and keep us posted.

Pablo- Sorry the witch showed and rooting for you for this cycle

AFM I had my IUI this morning which wasn't painful at all but now that I'm O'ing I'm bloated and cramping and the fact that I have been on follistim injections doesn't make it any better.

Anyways, I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pablo, So sorry to hear that you got AF this month :hugs: Something I'm coming to understand is that our bodies are speaking to us. If it's sweets you crave, it's okay in moderation. Sometimes it's a way of your body coping with the hormonal change. My thought is that during your cycle is the worst time to change your eating habits. It's self sabbotage. Allow yourself that moment to get back on track emotionally and hormonally and then work on the sugar. Exercise you can do anytime, so if you eat sugar, go ahead and do that swim or extra 30 minute walk.

Something else that has popped into my head is that when we crave sugar, our bodies can be low on magnesium. You could always try a supplement if you need to. By all means don't get too hard on yourself. This is the hardest time to focus on recreating diet and exercise that's new when your body is already dealing with the harshness of hormonal change.

As for IUI, are you talking about IVF or a regular IUI? I think I've heard you say there's a higher cost of living there but here in CNY an IUI is 300.00 I think? It's covered under insurance though for 6 cycles in a lifetime for us. Have you checked your insurance to see if it covers them? I REALLY hope your coverage will take care of it, it would make things so much easier for you.

Carole, What are the nose sprays for? What's it supposed to do? Praying you feel comfort and peace with no side affects dear! :hugs:

Future Mommie :dust: Praying you get that :bfp: All the cramps in the world couldn't stop the joy of the end result dear, so keep pushing through it!

Twinkle, I love Christmas too. They JUST started playing Christmas music on two radio stations today and my husband just rolled his eyes. Haha I've been wanting to watch Elf for awhile too. SANTAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :rofl:

Glad hubby showed the affection you needed in order to ease your mind. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Good luck Carole! Hope your side effects aren't too bad.

Twinkle: LOL on the :sex:. Sometimes it's just great to have it any NOT be worried about timing or O or anything else. That happened this weekend for us, and it was great to know that whatever was done was done, and I didn't need him to finish up in any particular location, LOL!!! 

Pablo: :flower:. I'm sorry AF got you. :(. I'm feeling very bloated, so I'm guessing I'm right behind you. I know how hard it is to feel like "this" might be the month, and then it's not. I'm pretty confident that this is NOT the month, yet there's still this tiny place in the back of my mind that thinks..."maybe..." even though I know it's likely not. 

FMommie: Good luck with your IUI. What is follistim? 

Me: Nothing. Just waiting for AF. It should be here any day now. 

Hi to everyone I missed.


----------



## mpepe32

:hugs: to everyone

MA - the stone is beautiful reminder that you and everyone will be together one day. Maybe not here, but a better place. 

future mommies - glad to hear the IUI went well and sending loads of dust your way!

pablo - thanks and so sorry af came. It is such a disappointment and let down.

carole - that will be so nice for you to be able to visit your family near the holidays.

AFM - went to my family dotcor today for Tylenol #2 and started crying when I was speaking with him about the whole baby thing. He has a lot of hope the OB will find out what's wrong but I just can't help but be sad. Seeing all the little gobblins last night for halloween reminded me how bad I want to have a little one. I'm still undecided as to whether I'm going to TTC this month since I'm going for my appointment on the 22. Do you ladies think I should try again or hold off till I see the OB. I'm scared to TTC and if I conceive and have another mc, will it set me back?


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^Mpepe I have not had the misfortune of a miscarriage (yet), so I want to qualify that I don't come from that perspective. I will say that if I were in your shoes, I would probably have some non-TTC sex with my DH and wait until your apt. on the 22. You've had two tragic losses this year, and emotionally, you're probably pretty fragile (understandably so). I would just be concerned that since there's no obvious issue with "getting" pregnant, you need to find out why you haven't "stayed" pregnant, and hopefully you will get those answers on the 22.

I didn't really focus on TTC this month because I didn't have my HSG, got the hypoT diagnosis, and just started OPK. In other words, I have a lot to focus on, so I came into this month with very little expectation about a BFP--I just enjoyed the :sex: with my DH this month (for the most part--we are all veteran TTCers, so there's always a little part of us hoping to get a sticky bean, right?). I totally understand about Halloween. We had my SD with us this weekend, and although I love her and would easily step out in front of a car for her, it is a reminder during holidays like that that I haven't been able to have her sibling yet.

Someone who's had miscarriages might have a more rounded opinion though.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> :hugs: to everyone
> 
> AFM - went to my family dotcor today for Tylenol #2 and started crying when I was speaking with him about the whole baby thing. He has a lot of hope the OB will find out what's wrong but I just can't help but be sad. Seeing all the little gobblins last night for halloween reminded me how bad I want to have a little one. I'm still undecided as to whether I'm going to TTC this month since I'm going for my appointment on the 22. Do you ladies think I should try again or hold off till I see the OB. I'm scared to TTC and if I conceive and have another mc, will it set me back?

Here's my take on it. Having had two miscarriages this year it would be a good idea to wait for the testing. I don't have too much information as to how far along you were with both. Did you miscarry early on? Were you towards the end of the first trimester or well into your second trimester?

Reason I ask is that early term miscarriages are harder to intervene because usually it's lack of progesterone or something else that's keeping you from moving forward in your pregnancy. Here is usually when testing is the key before trying again after consecutive miscarriages. Mainly because if you are prone to early losses, it can help to know what's going on so you are able to prevent it BEFORE it happens.

Later miscarriages like mine, because they tested the placenta, found that I'd need not only progesterone in oil shots everyday upon pregnancy (can't have the suppositories because I'm prone to yeast infections as a type II diabetic) but because they know I miscarried at 22 weeks, I'd have a preventative cerclage (stitching the cervix) which in most cases, will add more time if not help me carry to full term. Then at 36 weeks they take the cerclage out.

So really the end result is up to you. If you are more prone to miscarriages before 10wks, I'd wait and have the testing done so you don't have to go through another emotional experience and have to wait again to try.

If miscarriage happens later than 12 weeks, then you should be able to come up with a plan from your OB to have progesterone supplementation and a cerclage. Keeping in mind, not everyone has the same issues and there is also MTHFR factor that if someone has, could over-ride this treatment.

I am not a Dr. so can't steer you in the right direction for YOU specifically, but would think this is something to call your OB about and ask their thought. With all you've been through this year, it may be to your best interest to have the testing and get the go ahead from your OB who knows much more and will have the background and test results to give you the proper route to take.:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Future Mommie great news that your IUI went well, I am hoping and praying that those spermies catch those eggs:hugs:

Pablo so sorry that AF arrived, being on this journey totally sucks at times and I think a little candy is completely warranted at times like these.

Mepepe so sorry that you are feeling so low right now, I think we all feel vunerable at times on this journey but I know if must be more intense for you due to your sad losses. On the positive side it is great that your doctor was sympathetic towards you and will help you find the answers you need to feel confident in TTC. I would wait until after your appointment on the 22nd as they may be able to give you some good advice that will help ease your worry a little going forwards. I wish you all the best for your appointment and the 22nd will be here before you know it:hugs:

Rebekah the nasal spray I am taking is to down reg my system, some docs choose the spray whilst others prescribe injections. It basically shuts down my system as takes over the piturity gland in the brain so that it does not send the messages to my ovaries to grow the follies and O. Sounds scary I know as it is putting me into a temporary menopause. The doc is then able to completely control the whole process of stimming the follies with the daily injectables of Gonal F that I will start on next week. I will need to continue with the nasal spray until the evening of my trigger shot as this ensures that I do not O before they can do the egg collection. 

As for side effects they kicked in in a big way yesterday with massive headaches which I never get, dizziness and nausea but so far no hot flushes or night sweats. It's fine though as all I focus on is that I have 20 more days of meds max before egg collection so it will all be worth it if I get a BFP. 

I hope you all have a great day, take care :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Carole, I'm so sorry the side effects have hit you already. Hopefully you'll be able to find a way to manage them so you stay a little more comfortable over the next month.

FutureMommie, my fingers are crossed for you! 

Mpepe, at the time I really hated the "forced" hiatus from TTC while waiting for our recurrent miscarriage testing, but in retrospect I'm really glad we took that 2-month break. It turned out to be really good for our mental health, and when we got the all-clear to try again, we were able to do so with a few worries removed. 

AFM, I'm in the TWW now (4dpo today) but I seriously doubt this is going to be our month. DH's performance anxiety continued and it would be a miracle if the times we managed to finish the deed actually turned out to be the right times! He's going to the dr today to talk about some options for medical assistance. :winkwink: Funny, the viagra ads on tv only show retirement-aged couples - they don't say anything about would-be fathers needing help! :rofl:

But in happier news, we're bringing home our new furbaby today! Our sweet kitty of 14 years died in July and we've been so lonely without her. And losing her on top of our miscarriages just seemed unimaginably cruel. It took time for our hearts to be ready to welcome a new cat into our lives, and once we started to feel ready it took a little longer to find just the right cat. But I'm really looking forward to having snuggles and purrs and kisses again, even if they come with hairballs and shedding - aren't pets the best?! :wacko:

:hugs: to all of you ladies today. Hope you have a beautiful day. :flower: And happy election day to my fellow Americans - it's finally the end of campaign ads everywhere we turn! woo hoo!! :happydance:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks everyone for your advice. 

MA - my mc's were both early 4-5 weeks. 

I think I'm going to hold off ttc until I see the OB. It's hard because I feel like it's wasting time but you all are right about waiting.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya ladies,

My Fertility Appointment at Bridge Centres in London went really well! I saw Mr Summers the fertility geek and he want to me do the Clomid Challenge. At Bridge Centre they use this more as a diagnostic than a treatment. So I have to ring them when I start AF and then I go in on day 3 from FSH, LH, Eastrodial and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone). Then I will have to take 100mg of Clomid from day 5 - 9 every morning. Then on day 10 they want me back and I have to repeat the FSH and Oestradiol to see if there is any change in the levels. 

I loved Mr Summers. He was around 60 ish but very good and well respected and he knows his stuff. He lived and worked in America for 30 years. I asked where and he said Philadelphia, Boston. I'm not sure where this is though because I'm really rubbish at geography lol. I will just copy the letter they gave me. Good job I got 90wpm typing hehe :haha:

*Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test*

Your doctor has asked you to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (CCCT) as part of your infertility work-up. The CCCT helps determine the presence of low overian reserve (possible poor fertility potential). The CCCT most accurately predicts those women who have poor egg quality (and thus poor fertility) but it does not predict those women with good egg quality. Normal FSH levels are generally <10mlU/ml. Abnormal devels are >12 mlU/ml. FSH levels vary from cycle to cycle but we base fertility rates based on the hightest value.

Note: Cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstrual bleeding by 5 PM

Test Directions:

1. Please come to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 2-3 (cycle day 3 is preferred) for a serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. Your doctor may request additional hormone levels as part of your fertility assessment e.g. Anti Mullerian Horme (AMH).

2. You will have confirmation to start the CCCT following review of the FSH & Oestradial levels.

3. A prescription for the medication will be issued.

4. Please begin taking Clomiphene Citrate (50 mg), 2 tablets each morning on cycle day 5, and continue taking two tablets daily on cycle day 6, 6, 7, 8 and 9 for a total of five consecutive days.

5. A daily total dose of 100 mg of Clomiphene is required for this test.

6. Take both pills together each morning.

7. It does not matter whether you take the pills with or without food.

8. Please return to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 10 for another serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. This blood sample must be done on cycle day 10.(

So I am very excited to be taking Clomid and 100mg too!:thumbup:

But he did say that he uses this as a diagnostic rather than a treatment. He said that he usually uses it as a treatment for ladies under 35 and when they do not ovulate or have irregular cycles.


----------



## FutureMommie

Nikki-the follostim is the injection medication that I take to help with follicle growth, it also helps me to produce more follicles, therefore I release more than one egg which gives me more chances of the sperm fertilizing the egg.

Carole- Ugh, sorry about the side effects but you have the right positive attitude, it will all be worth it when you get your bfp. good luck!

Happy Auntie- I've got my fingers crossed for you too, I hope that your DH can get the help he needs from the Dr. TTC and the pressure to perform can be a bit much sometimes.

Mpepe- I really hope that you get the answeres you need as to why you are miscarrying, it's so hard sometimes to wait but it will be worth it when you have your sticky bean.

MissyMooMoo-good luck with the clomid challange.


----------



## pablo797

thanks to all you ladies who understand. I was ready to give up ttc, then had a baby dream last night. So we'll try again this month, using a more specific opk. Also going to contact an accupuncturist in my area who specializes in fertility. I know a few women who have gotten BFP using her, so itls worth a shot and she takes insurance!

ma, i'm pretty sure my insurance does not cover IUI, and here they're around $1500 a pop. We try and pay for everything in cash so as not to pay iany interest on credit cards. It will probably happen in january or february if no luck by then.

carol, good luck with the nasal spray, sory about the side effects! It will all be worth it soon!

AFM, just had this elderly couple in my store, she was blind and on oxygen and he was ttaking such good care of her! They were so sweet, that it put some things in perspective. With all our woes, at least DH and I have our health. 

futuremommy, glad ur IUI went so well, hoping for a sticky bean for you!!

mpepe, I don't have any real advice but it sounds like you've chosen a good path. I hope they can get to the bottom of things. 

twinkle, I am so happy you have a new fur kid! I wouldn't trade the hair and licks for anything!! 

xoxo to everyone


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh yes!!! I need to ask you ladies if I can still use my Clearblue Smiley face OPK with Clomid. Will it still detect my surge so that we know when to :sex:. So far I have always got my surge with this and love the smiley face. Will I still be able to do this when using Clomid?


----------



## mpepe32

Pablo - So glad you're not giving up! We all can't give up!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh yes!!! I need to ask you ladies if I can still use my Clearblue Smiley face OPK with Clomid. Will it still detect my surge so that we know when to :sex:. So far I have always got my surge with this and love the smiley face. Will I still be able to do this when using Clomid?

If you look on the box, I think it says somewhere that it shouldn't be used in conjunction with clomid and for those who may also have PCOS. At least that was what our box said at one point. Just check to be sure.:thumbup:

Also, I would assume you wouldn't need it anyways because you should be monitored every other day with a scan to check your ovaries and follies to match your estroidial levels.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommys Angel - Ohh ok. Not sure when to :sex: now then but I usually get my surge on cd12 so will it be around the same time with Clomid do you think?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think if we just :sex: everyday from cd12 to cd16 maybe we will be covered.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mommys Angel - Ohh ok. Not sure when to :sex: now then but I usually get my surge on cd12 so will it be around the same time with Clomid do you think?

it depends. Sometimes women O' early and some are regular. Won't they be monitoring you via scans every other day to be sure you don't hyperstimulate?! They can tell when your o'ing through scan


----------



## skye2010

Pablo ;))) I think it's great news that u saw a baby dream. Did you actually see your own baby? Cause that means you actually did see your baby. I've been wishing for a baby dream since we TTC (that is forever now) and never had it yet. I bet u will have your BFP sooon :) so do what you need to do, IUI, bedding whatever necessary :)))) And fingers cross let's see what will be.
While I go off on dreams (sorry to be disgusting but) I've dreamt about "sh.t" recently and that means money. Lol. It really is an unpleasant dream untill you wake up and think about all the money that you might recieve Hahahahahahaaaa. Although it can be small money tooo....

Missymoo I am quite curious on your diagnostic trial. Non of the Dr's I've seen has tried this. It seems like you have a good doc who tries to establish the problem before pushing you into IVF.

Rebekah your son's stone is beautiful. It will look more beautiful with the flowers. 

Carole, sorry about the side effects. I used slightly different medication than you so it is hard to compare. I didn't have any nasal spray but injections on the tummy and I hardly had any side effects. But I got really sick after the egg collection when I started taking estrogen and progestrogen. They let me use paracetemol as painkillers. Maybe your doc can suggest sthg for your headache.
I also wanted to ask you about your IVF clinic. We started considering doing my 2nd IVF in London. If you wouldn't mind can you pleas share which Dr u are seeing, and why did you chose him (was he recommended to you) also how much 1 course of IVF roughly costs here.

Take care girls xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommy's Angel said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Mommys Angel - Ohh ok. Not sure when to :sex: now then but I usually get my surge on cd12 so will it be around the same time with Clomid do you think?
> 
> it depends. Sometimes women O' early and some are regular. Won't they be monitoring you via scans every other day to be sure you don't hyperstimulate?! They can tell when your o'ing through scanClick to expand...

No because it is a diagnostic not a treatment. I could have been scanned but he said it wasn't necessary for this diagnostic test and I did ask about hyper-sensitivity and he said that it is something that he wouldn't feel is a problem in my situation. He mentioned my regular cycles and the fact I already ovulated. He also said in all his years that he had not had one case of hyper-stimulation. It is extremely rare! It is simply to find out if my levels rise which he can then determine if I could use my own eggs for IVF. But I am kinda hoping that I may fall prego on this diagnostic lol. It's worth a try! 



skye2010 said:


> Pablo ;))) I think it's great news that u saw a baby dream. Did you actually see your own baby? Cause that means you actually did see your baby. I've been wishing for a baby dream since we TTC (that is forever now) and never had it yet. I bet u will have your BFP sooon :) so do what you need to do, IUI, bedding whatever necessary :)))) And fingers cross let's see what will be.
> While I go off on dreams (sorry to be disgusting but) I've dreamt about "sh.t" recently and that means money. Lol. It really is an unpleasant dream untill you wake up and think about all the money that you might recieve Hahahahahahaaaa. Although it can be small money tooo....
> 
> Missymoo I am quite curious on your diagnostic trial. Non of the Dr's I've seen has tried this. It seems like you have a good doc who tries to establish the problem before pushing you into IVF.
> 
> Rebekah your son's stone is beautiful. It will look more beautiful with the flowers.
> 
> Carole, sorry about the side effects. I used slightly different medication than you so it is hard to compare. I didn't have any nasal spray but injections on the tummy and I hardly had any side effects. But I got really sick after the egg collection when I started taking estrogen and progestrogen. They let me use paracetemol as painkillers. Maybe your doc can suggest sthg for your headache.
> I also wanted to ask you about your IVF clinic. We started considering doing my 2nd IVF in London. If you wouldn't mind can you pleas share which Dr u are seeing, and why did you chose him (was he recommended to you) also how much 1 course of IVF roughly costs here.
> 
> Take care girls xxx

Yes I think hes smashing! Hes older than I thought he would be. I would say like 60's but I love older doctors. They've been around longer, done more and they are wise. :thumbup: I am more than happy with his Clomid Challenge!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Mommys Angel - Ohh ok. Not sure when to :sex: now then but I usually get my surge on cd12 so will it be around the same time with Clomid do you think?
> 
> it depends. Sometimes women O' early and some are regular. Won't they be monitoring you via scans every other day to be sure you don't hyperstimulate?! They can tell when your o'ing through scanClick to expand...
> 
> No because it is a diagnostic not a treatment. I could have been scanned but he said it wasn't necessary for this diagnostic test and I did ask about hyper-sensitivity and he said that it is something that he wouldn't feel is a problem in my situation. He mentioned my regular cycles and the fact I already ovulated. He also said in all his years that he had not had one case of hyper-stimulation. It is extremely rare! It is simply to find out if my levels rise which he can then determine if I could use my own eggs for IVF. But I am kinda hoping that I may fall prego on this diagnostic lol. It's worth a try!Click to expand...

Wow. I suppose as a Dr. he knows' what he's doing. The fact that your taking Clomiphine to help you ovulate when you already ovulate would be a concern to me that it "could" be possible to hyperstimulate and having that sonogram would be a preventative to be sure you are safe just in case. He is right, that it is rare, I just wonder how many women who ovulate while on the drug vs. how many who don't ovulate regularly on the drug are more susceptible to hyperstimulation. Not trying to scare you or anything. I've just never heard of Dr.'s prescribing Clomid without monitoring the effects since each womans body reacts to the drug differently. Not sure, but I think it's mandatory here in the States. (I could be wrong) 

I've heard that often-times those who get pregnant on the drug Clomid, hyperstimulate once the eggs have already been released. While painful, I've heard several women say that's when they knew they were pregnant. I wonder if he is able to monitor hyperstimulation with just the estroidial labs alone? Maybe he's monitoring that way?!

At any rate, good luck. Sounds like this could help you in moving forward.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. So much to catch up on. I promise to do so tomorrow. In the meantime I wanted to share this great article I stumbled upon while at the gym today. I highly recommend reading it. It discusses the emotional impact infertility can have on women. 

https://m.self.com/health/2010/08/breaking-the-silence-on-infertility


----------



## Goldy

Was worried about you, nice to know you are ok. Thanks for the link will certainly go through it, but before I do I just wanted to acknowledge that your wise words were greatly missed!! Welcome back..


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> Pablo ;))) I think it's great news that u saw a baby dream. Did you actually see your own baby? Cause that means you actually did see your baby. I've been wishing for a baby dream since we TTC (that is forever now) and never had it yet. I bet u will have your BFP sooon :) so do what you need to do, IUI, bedding whatever necessary :)))) And fingers cross let's see what will be.
> While I go off on dreams (sorry to be disgusting but) I've dreamt about "sh.t" recently and that means money. Lol. It really is an unpleasant dream untill you wake up and think about all the money that you might recieve Hahahahahahaaaa. Although it can be small money tooo....
> 
> Missymoo I am quite curious on your diagnostic trial. Non of the Dr's I've seen has tried this. It seems like you have a good doc who tries to establish the problem before pushing you into IVF.
> 
> Rebekah your son's stone is beautiful. It will look more beautiful with the flowers.
> 
> Carole, sorry about the side effects. I used slightly different medication than you so it is hard to compare. I didn't have any nasal spray but injections on the tummy and I hardly had any side effects. But I got really sick after the egg collection when I started taking estrogen and progestrogen. They let me use paracetemol as painkillers. Maybe your doc can suggest sthg for your headache.
> I also wanted to ask you about your IVF clinic. We started considering doing my 2nd IVF in London. If you wouldn't mind can you pleas share which Dr u are seeing, and why did you chose him (was he recommended to you) also how much 1 course of IVF roughly costs here.
> 
> Take care girls xxx

Hey Skye

Good to have you back with us:flower:

My side effects have now subsided completely I guess it was the first couple of days that my body was getting used to the overload of hormones. I am now getting ready to fly to London on Sunday night.

My Dr is Talha Shawaf who for his private work is based at Viveka in St Johns Wood and for his NHS job heads up the Reproductive Medicine Department at St Barts Hospital. My reason for choosing him is that he has very good results but not only just treating the easy cases he does actually treat many older ladies with success but he gave me the sense that he is not driven by money which I have felt when I have had consults with others. He did not push me into any line of treatment he gave me options and told me to go away and think about it but I was the one that pushed for the IVF. After my AMH test came back on the low side he agreed that I had made the right decision.

He has considerable experience with a proven track record and he was the doctor that treated Gabby Logan the TV presenter back in 2005 and she gave birth to twins from her first attempt of IVF. It's hard to explain but I just have a really good feeling from him and trust him completely.

Costs vary depending on what drugs you need but my costs at the centre he uses for egg collection and transfer are 3,050 plus the HFEA fee 105 an extra 450 if you go to blastocyst stage and 650 for freezing. This is about right for London, there are some clinics that charge more and you may find a few that are a little cheaper. My meds cost 1011 that was for the long protocol of down regging with nasal spray before starting with Gonal F injections to stimm then follwed by progesterone. I will have addtional costs for bloods through the cycle.

If you google him you will find the articles from Gabby Logan that documents her treatment and some other stuff. Their website is www.viveka.co.uk

I will keep you updated on how my treatment goes and I would say do some research on the clinics available in London and go with what makes you really comfortable. I have a sense of calmness now that I did not have before and I think you will know when you have met the right doctor for you.

Take care my friend :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

:))) Hey Carole :)))) Thank you sooo much for the info. St John's Wood hospital is literally down the road from me. I live in Hampstead, towards Swiss Cottage station. ;) I''m gonna show your message to DH and see what he thinks. You are probobly right about the doc if you have such a good feeling about him. When I add up all the flying expenses and the rest it is not too far off from what I have paid. Perhaps another 1000 extra. Lot's and lot's of good luck xxx and bb dust to u. I can't wait to hear good news from you.

I think it is about time that someone from this thread gets a BFP. So Rebekah, Future Mommy, MissyMoo and Carole double bb dust girls....

Hey Hearty how are u? U keep lurking behind the scenes, I missed your commments :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommy's Angel said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Mommys Angel - Ohh ok. Not sure when to :sex: now then but I usually get my surge on cd12 so will it be around the same time with Clomid do you think?
> 
> it depends. Sometimes women O' early and some are regular. Won't they be monitoring you via scans every other day to be sure you don't hyperstimulate?! They can tell when your o'ing through scanClick to expand...
> 
> No because it is a diagnostic not a treatment. I could have been scanned but he said it wasn't necessary for this diagnostic test and I did ask about hyper-sensitivity and he said that it is something that he wouldn't feel is a problem in my situation. He mentioned my regular cycles and the fact I already ovulated. He also said in all his years that he had not had one case of hyper-stimulation. It is extremely rare! It is simply to find out if my levels rise which he can then determine if I could use my own eggs for IVF. But I am kinda hoping that I may fall prego on this diagnostic lol. It's worth a try!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. I suppose as a Dr. he knows' what he's doing. The fact that your taking Clomiphine to help you ovulate when you already ovulate would be a concern to me that it "could" be possible to hyperstimulate and having that sonogram would be a preventative to be sure you are safe just in case. He is right, that it is rare, I just wonder how many women who ovulate while on the drug vs. how many who don't ovulate regularly on the drug are more susceptible to hyperstimulation. Not trying to scare you or anything. I've just never heard of Dr.'s prescribing Clomid without monitoring the effects since each womans body reacts to the drug differently. Not sure, but I think it's mandatory here in the States. (I could be wrong)
> 
> I've heard that often-times those who get pregnant on the drug Clomid, hyperstimulate once the eggs have already been released. While painful, I've heard several women say that's when they knew they were pregnant. I wonder if he is able to monitor hyperstimulation with just the estroidial labs alone? Maybe he's monitoring that way?!
> 
> At any rate, good luck. Sounds like this could help you in moving forward.:thumbup::flower:Click to expand...

Well I was nervous about this yes and I now feel even more nervous :cry: I think I will discuss it with him or Ema the Nurse when I go in and ask why he has said that scanning is not necessary. But I would then feel like I am going against a doctor with 30 years experience in the field and I don't want to get on the wrong foot. So now I am confused. Of course I don't want to hyperstimulate and it scares me. I don't know if the oestrodial would tell him if I am and that's how he would monitor this. I might just ask him to scan me. Don't know what to do and feel scared now :cry:


----------



## skye2010

Missymoo, he might be giving you a lower dose or less days of it. Or perhaps your blood tests show different value? You should talk to him or the nurse before you get so upset and worried. If he is a reputable doc who's been around for so long he would know what he is doing. He would also be open to all sorts of questions and can explain his actions convincingly. Better have this conversation sooner than later for your piece of mind. xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

skye2010 said:


> Missymoo, he might be giving you a lower dose or less days of it. Or perhaps your blood tests show different value? You should talk to him or the nurse before you get so upset and worried. If he is a reputable doc who's been around for so long he would know what he is doing. He would also be open to all sorts of questions and can explain his actions convincingly. Better have this conversation sooner than later for your piece of mind. xxx

Thanks Skye. I have actually got so worried and confused that I have had to email Ema the nurse there and tell her my concerns so I am just awaiting her reply. But I too think that he would not put me on this Challenge if there were risks. He has been doing this for 30+ years and is well respect. He lived and worked in American in Boston for 30 years of his doctoring and liases with American Clinic regarding Donor Eggs etc. I have posted in the Clomid thread and the ladies in there are all saying that they are taking 100 - 150mg of Clomid and are not being scanned and already ovulate too, like me, and they have not any any problems whatsoever and with no hyper-stimulation or anything. I need to listen to my doctor and not build up any fears. This is not going to do me any good getting all worked up about thing just when I was settled and happy and feeling strong and confident. I am now awaiting a response from Ema the nurse and she is really friendly and lovely. I really need to eliviate any fears I have cos this is not going to do me any favours. :nope:


----------



## caroleb73

heart tree said:


> Hi everyone. So much to catch up on. I promise to do so tomorrow. In the meantime I wanted to share this great article I stumbled upon while at the gym today. I highly recommend reading it. It discusses the emotional impact infertility can have on women.
> 
> https://m.self.com/health/2010/08/breaking-the-silence-on-infertility

Hey Amanda

What a great article it really highlights not only the troubled journey that we go through but the social stigma that infertility still carries with it. 

Well work have been wonderful and told me that I do not have to come to work on Sunday so I have managed to change my flight so will now fly on Friday. Really can't wait to see my Mum and relax with her for the weekend before my treatment starts in earnest. Can't wait to finish work tonight and sort out my winter clothes to take with me.


----------



## skye2010

;)) haha hahha good luck Carole, and have a nice journey. It's coooold so pack up your scarves as well :))


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> ;)) haha hahha good luck Carole, and have a nice journey. It's coooold so pack up your scarves as well :))

hehehe I am a little scared of the cold weather as don't cope too well after living in the dessert for nearly 4 years. I can see a shopping trip coming on once I hit Oxford Street.


----------



## skye2010

Great time for shopping cause all the new gear (shoes, bags,etc)+ all the sparkly glitzy dresses are just on the windows. So head for a cardigan and tuck into a couple of party dresses, and glitzy shoes :))) U can show off when u come back to Bahrain that your trip was indeed productive. hhaha

Amanda, the article was brilliant :)) I'm gonna share it with DH who started feeling the stress too. I told quite a few people about my IVF and I don't know how to face them now. Literally don't have the nerve to say it didn't happen. And in an attempt to make me feel better mum said this morning "Don't worry, you are more important than anything. If you won't have any kids you will just live the way you do. It doesn't matter" But it does matter and whatever anyone says is no consollation even if it comes from my own mum. So next time I'm intending to conceal as well. Cause I don't want to face up to the shame and guilt of failing. So what do you think about this article? 

Ok this is all the Bb&bump talk for me today must get on with my life :))) hahaha xxxx


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

How is everyone doing? I am sorry I have been MIA recently, but I wanted to pop in and catch up on everything.

Rebekah - Jackson's stone is beautiful. That was incredibly nice and kind of them to put the stone in for you. It just goes to show there are some very good people in this world. 

When you typed that the girl who is considering giving her baby up for adoption knocked on your door over Halloween, I gasped. That must have been a somewhat emotional moment for you. You're in my thoughts.

Pablo - I am sorry AF showed up:nope: but I am pleased to hear you are not giving up. Have faith, your BFP will show up soon! :flower:

So ovulation came and went...I'm in the TWW right now, although I don't expect to get pregnant so quickly after the mc. (Would be nice though)

Did you ladies read about Lily Allen, the singer who miscarried at 6 months? My heart broke for her. This is her 2nd mc. Her first was at 4 months:nope: When I saw the headline the other day on my online newspaper, it gave me a chill.

The holidays officially kick off (for me anyway!) as soon as Halloween gets here..now that it is over, I am anxiously waiting for Thanksgiving! Although I am British (I moved to USA in 1996) Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. I was hoping to be pregnant by Thanksgiving and although I will be a little sadder this year because of our mc, I am trying to be positive. Who knows what 2011 will bring, right?

Much love to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^^Heart Tree, that was a very powerful article. I had no intention on reading it before I left for work, and sure enough, I did! Thank you so much. I am going to forward this to other friends who are TTC.


----------



## skye2010

Right can't seem to stay away today :) 

Missymoo, I just read in an article that Clomid challanege test is done to test the egg quality. It looks like a standard procedure which I wish I was given. Look. It might give you some piece.
https://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_egg_quality.html

I didn't know about Lilly Allen's 2nd mc. Poor girl, she got really depressed and hurt in the first one. i think she was dreaming about his boyfriend but the relationship disintegrated after the mc. She must be devastated now ... Poor thing.

Oooh sorry I actually forgot about your Halloween encounter Rebecca cause I was too sad. Anyway it made me gasp too. I bet she came to check out your family inofficially. I hope it turns out to be best for all cause it seems a complicated process. One thing I believe, if a complicated thing comes and progress really easily than it is for the best. In other words if it is meant to happen it will happen without you sweating for it. If it becomes too complicated than I believe it's not meant to be. This is what I observed from starting schools, choosing a partner to changing jobs. ;)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

skye2010 said:


> Right can't seem to stay away today :)
> 
> Missymoo, I just read in an article that Clomid challanege test is done to test the egg quality. It looks like a standard procedure which I wish I was given. Look. It might give you some piece.
> https://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_egg_quality.html
> 
> I didn't know about Lilly Allen's 2nd mc. Poor girl, she got really depressed and hurt in the first one. i think she was dreaming about his boyfriend but the relationship disintegrated after the mc. She must be devastated now ... Poor thing.
> 
> Oooh sorry I actually forgot about your Halloween encounter Rebecca cause I was too sad. Anyway it made me gasp too. I bet she came to check out your family inofficially. I hope it turns out to be best for all cause it seems a complicated process. One thing I believe, if a complicated thing comes and progress really easily than it is for the best. In other words if it is meant to happen it will happen without you sweating for it. If it becomes too complicated than I believe it's not meant to be. This is what I observed from starting schools, choosing a partner to changing jobs. ;)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Wow just read all that. Brilliant source of information and now I am very happy and confident! :flower::flower: ty so much Skye :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for the article Amanda. 
Rang me GP earlier as he was chasing up the referral that Matthew's GP was meant to have made 3 months ago. The receptionist has a look at my records & said a referral has been made by my GP TODAY! That means we've spent the last 3 months waiting for an appointment that was never going to come! Grrr


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Twinkle - NHS for you! Really annoying aren't they grrrrrrrrr. So sorry this happened to you hun x


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- good luck with accupuncture, I'm going to try it too, I have actually already made the appointment

Hearttree- Great Article, very informative. I think all insurance companies should be made to offer fertility coverage, it is in no away like cosmetic surgery. 

Carole- really glad the side effects have subsided and that you have a great Dr that you feel confident with and trust.

Twinkle- so sorry that you have been waiting so long for an appointment and the referral was just made....totally unacceptable

AFM- Nothing much here, I did decided to try accupuncture so I have my first appointment Tuesday @10 , I'm both nervous and excited.


----------



## mpepe32

skye - thanks for the article, very interested but now I'm kind of scared thinking about my old eggs lol I hope the doc will do those tests to determine if that is my problem or not. Have a good week everyone!


----------



## pablo797

heartree,thanks for the article, it's like they read our thread. It's nice to have the stigma brought up,but I laughed at the end of the article when"lisa" was asked if she'd become an advocate and she said she'd be too busy raising twins. I guess once you're no longer infertile then it dosen't matter? An interesting ending. It did raise some good points and discussed the all important issue of cost. 

skye, I hope you're right about the baby dream. We'll see. I hope you find a good doc in london. Maybe you and carol will pass each other in the lobby and not even know it! Best of luck!

carol, very excitd for you!!! Bb dust!

ac, there you are!! Hope the tww is not too painful and a frickin BFP is right around the corner! Fingers crossed! 

future mom, I made my accupuncture apt today too!! My appt. Is next thursday so we'll have to trade notes. Talked to one of my friends who is also ttc last night and how we are in the area now of "unexplained infertility". Hope the accupuncture can give the needed boost.

missymoo, good luck with clomid tests! Hope all works out.

twinkle, grrrrrr. I feel your frustration! Now that appointment is made are you back on track? Are you seeing a speciaist? 

just want to say how grateful I am for this thread. The article mentioned how much better people emotionally handle ttc when they have a support system. You ladies are all my sanity keepers. Just want to say thanks. 

xxxx to you all!


----------



## Goldy

Ok am 8dpo just wiped pink blood so maybe AF is on her way, too early. My cycles must be messed up. How disappointing. You wait with hope only to be disappointed.. and yet expected to pick yourself up and start over. All of you ladies are strong and aaaaaaaggggghhhh.


----------



## heart tree

Ladies, it has been far too long since Ive written her and I apologize. I also apologize in advance if this ends up being a long post. I want to comment on all of your posts, but forgive me if I miss some. Please know that Ive been reading each of your posts every day. I had family in town and then I went out of town to visit my husbands family so I had little time to actually write anything thoughtful. 

Goldy, that pink blood at 8dpo sounds like implantation bleeding to me. I had it 2 out of my 3 pregnancies! It might be your lucky cycle. Fingers crossed for you hon. 

Pablo, Im so sorry to hear about the witch. Im glad you got something out of the article. It is interesting how the woman featured isnt open to advocating. Im talking to a woman on another thread about starting something to advocate for women. I did look at the Resolve.org website and liked it. 

Futuremommie and Pablo, Ive been doing acupuncture for the past 3 years and adore it. I think it helped regulate my cycles and if nothing else, it relaxes me like nothing else. Oooh, and look at you in the TWW! I hope the IUI did the trick!

Twinkle, good thing you called them today! What a waste of 3 months. At least you are moving forward now. 

Missy, good luck with the challenge test.

AC, so pleased that you Ovd! How many dpo are you? Come on BFP! I love Thanksgiving too by the way.

Happy Auntie is also in the TWW!!! YAY for that! And a fur baby to boot! Can we see pictures. Pretty please?? Im sorry to hear about performance anxiety. My DH gets it at times too. Sexy lingerie and not telling him Im Oving has helped quite a bit. 

Mpepe how are you doing hon? Im not sure what decision you made, but personally I felt that waiting for results helped me rather than going into another pregnancy with no knowledge of what might be causing my losses. I hope you get some answers soon. You deserve them. 

Nikki, how is my Northern CA buddy? Has AF showed up yet? Have you had your HSG?

Carole, I look forward to hearing about your journey. You are on the right track to your baby. BTW, were you the one who told me about the Femara/letrozole discount? I used it today!!! Instead of paying $180, I only paid $10. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!

Skye, :hugs: Im so sorry to hear about this cycle. You are a strong woman. You already sound ready to move on to the next cycle. You will get your baby. 

Rebekah, what a beautiful stone and what a nice surprise that you got it early. Thank you for sharing. I was also wondering about the possible adoption and then I read your post. What an amazing surprise! Oh, I have all my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you. 

Ok, I promise not to be as much of a stranger. I had a tough few weeks. My mother was in town and I see her only 1 or 2 times a year. She lives 3000 miles away from me. It was hard to say good bye. Also, Ive been tracking Ov even though were waiting until next cycle to start trying again. I ovulated even later than normal. On CD32! I was so mad. Ive never ovulated that late in my life. So, Im 7dpo now and cant wait for AF to start and my letrozole to work its magic. Not much else to report. 

xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Missymoomoo, so sorry to give you a scare. That was by no means my intention dear. As I said, he must know what he's doing and I wonder if he has a way of monitoring you through the estroidial levels. I've been on all three strengths of clomid and haven't overstimulated but I don't ovulate correctly as a woman with PCOS. I've also been monitored each time to match my estroidial labs with my ovaries. So maybe someone else will share their experience if they've been through it. 

I wouldn't worry about it, it's not worth the stress. I think you did the right thing and contacted the nurse with your questions. As for being afraid to question your Dr. *NEVER be afraid *to ask questions to your Dr. no matter what the situation is. They work for YOU. It's your body and you should understand what's happening with your body, and have questions answered. If you ever come in contact with ANY Dr. who gets cocky enough to not want to be questioned it's time to fire them no matter how long they've been in the business!! They're around not just to help us, but to listen to our concerns and help us understand treatment. 

In my treatment for PCOS, I've found quite a few Dr.'s like that and I've learned that there is NOTHING I can't ask if I'm concerned and if a Dr. doesn't have the time for me to answer my concerns, he's not getting my money OR my business. 

My thought is you have a Dr. who knows his stuff and i'd like to bet that he has an approachable manner if you so wish to share your concerns with him. It's better to put your mind at ease and ask questions than wonder. 

We have to know our bodies, research our procedures and advocate for our own medical care. Dr.'s don't always have a relationship with their patients as they used to. So please put that out of your mind. Your being a wise consumer by learning about the procedure and having your questions answered.

I look forward to hearing good news from your egg quality testing. :hugs:

Twinkle, WTG on the Referral. Woohoo! :happydance:

Hearty, I read that article and it really hit home. Thank you for sharing it! :hugs:


Thank you for your comments about the Halloween visit. I was both excited and after she left confused and freaked out. It was nice to meet them, but when they left I felt as though I should have invited them in to sit. Almost like I had made a mistake and destined to fail before we even started. Skye, as you said, if it's meant to be, it'll happen. I've left it in Gods hands and I'm not fretting over it. I'm going through the thought about what if I'm pregnant and end up on bed rest? How will I care for an infant? Then I wonder if I'm pregnant, am I seeing any symptoms?:wacko:

I finally just sat in prayer with my husband to finally give it all over until testing time. Otherwise I'll make myself a complete wreck. I already notice I'm depressed. The past two days I've had the feeling of just wanting to drop like a toddler and cry in fits.:dohh::wacko::blush:

Futuremommie, please share your experience after you have accupuncture. I've heard your body starts sweating with detox afterwards. I've also hear that after several times women have started feeling better all around. I've been wanting to try it for awhile. I'm already a fan of Chiropractic care and massage. :happydance: I honestly believe massage relaxes our bodies and REALLY puts my own mind at ease. LOVE it.

AC, I love Thanksgiving too. I'm actually helping to host our churches Thanksgiving Dinner this year. :wacko: Never hosted for this many before. Praying for peace and comfort during the holiday season and hoping for a positive testing soon!:thumbup::flower:

Nothing going on here. :coffee: Have a good night ladies! :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah, when is testing day for you?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Rebekah, when is testing day for you?

Supposed to be Nov. 10th. Next Wed. I'm on pins and needles wondering. Freaking out. :lol: You know the deal. :blush:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just had a massage today! :cloud9: DH encourages me to get them regularly and I rarely do... I am pretty frugal (to put it nicely!) and often have a hard time justifying the expense. I used to see a chiropractor regularly before moving here a year ago, but I haven't found a new one I like since moving... but then I also took up yoga since moving here as well, and with the regular yoga I really haven't missed the regular chiropractic visit - I haven't had a day of back trouble since starting yoga. :thumbup: I've often thought about acupuncture but have been a little chicken to try it! I'm more willing now, given that there are some actual studies (not just anecdotal evidence) that show it can help with infertility/miscarriage... there's even a fertility specialist acupuncturist who works in conjunction with my RE... I may give him a try yet.

As for my furbaby, I would love to share a pic but I haven't the foggiest clue how to go about doing that - anyone?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh, and DH went to the dr about his performance anxiety. Sent him home with samples of cialis and levitra to try. He also said (as we figured he would) that it really sounded like counseling would help just as much as any drug - DH said yes (and we've been in and out of counseling since our first mc over a year ago), but it would also take longer to solve his performance anxiety issues and we don't have the luxury of that kind of time - we're talking about 37-year-old eggs here, and they're getting older every month! :haha: Really the dr (our GP) was very understanding about it all, and said anyone under DH's circumstances would be having the same problem. As he walked DH back to the front desk at the end of the appt, he said to DH, "Good luck - and have fun!" :haha:


----------



## heart tree

I seriously think one of the big reasons I ovulated later than normal was because I missed my acupuncture treatments the past few weeks. I can't wait to get back to it next week. It truly doesn't hurt!

Ok to post a pic&#8230;if you have the image saved on your computer just go to the advanced option to write a post. Scroll down to where it says "manage attachments" and click on that. It should let you attach an image like you would in an email. I'm doing this by memory so I hope I remembered all the steps!


----------



## heart tree

Fun indeed! I think we forget about that. I hope the drugs help!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Here's our new furbaby! (Thanks for the tutorial!) And as you can see, even after just 5 hrs at home, she's already a daddy's girl. :)
 



Attached Files:







PB020021 (2).jpg
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 9









PB020040 (3).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Auntie, WTG on the Cialis. Now you'll REALLY have fun. :rofl: You'll both be amazed at the difference. Much stiffer.:blush::happydance: Lasts longer too. :thumbup:

I've also wanted to try my hand at yoga, I'm just not there yet. I have a belly from the PCOS and it's SO HARD to bend like that. After I fell down the stairs a few weeks ago, I've been in so much pain I've had to put off workouts for fear of making it worse. Tonight I started some asprin cream and while I'm still in slight pain, it's helped a great deal!:thumbup: Maybe I'll try the treadmill tomorrow if this keeps up.

Hearty, didn't know you also did accupuncture. Very interesting. Do you like it?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Here's our new furbaby! (Thanks for the tutorial!) And as you can see, even after just 5 hrs at home, she's already a daddy's girl. :)

Oh my goodness! She's a ball of Squeeziness. :happydance: LOVE her!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> I've also wanted to try my hand at yoga, I'm just not there yet. I have a belly from the PCOS and it's SO HARD to bend like that. After I fell down the stairs a few weeks ago, I've been in so much pain I've had to put off workouts for fear of making it worse. Tonight I started some asprin cream and while I'm still in slight pain, it's helped a great deal!:thumbup: Maybe I'll try the treadmill tomorrow if this keeps up.

I have a substantial belly myself, and I can't blame mine on PCOS - it's just my own damned fault! :dohh: But the nice thing about yoga is you don't start out that bendy - after a few weeks you really start to see the difference in your flexibility. And if you have a good instructor, anyone can do it regardless of their body shape/size. Mine has been really positive and encouraging, and she gives me tips on how to modify certain poses so that I can do them without my belly getting in the way. Truly anyone can do it.

I'm stunned you're still having pain from your fall! How frustrating that must be! Have you been to the dr about it? (Forgive me if you've said so - I've slept since then... though obviously not sleeping tonight! :wacko: )


----------



## heart tree

Look at that fuzzy face!!! Love her! 

MA I love acupuncture. It relaxes me so much. It puts me into a zen state. I will never give it up. I also love yoga. I'm trying to find a class right now that fits my schedule. I love things that address both the mind and body.


----------



## Goldy

Good for you heart tree, wish I had the time for all the fun things you get yourself in. I never thought it would be implantation bleeding as with my angels I never experienced it, so I thought if you never experienced it you never will. Now that you have said it I am shaking as I type this.

It's going to be a long 5 day wait now. Tomorrow marks what was supposed to be my due date for my angels just painfully unbearable. I feel robbed...


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Happy Auntie I totally love you new kitty, adorable. I am a real animal lover and have 2 9 month old Shit Zhu girls called Pickles and Tinker, they always manage to cheer me up when I am feeling a little low.

Twinkle so glad you have now got your referral requested but if I were you I would make a complaint to the Practice Manager about the other doctor not taking action. The Manager should be aware of this so he can improve the service levels and hopefully that this does not happen to another couple again.

On the subject of acupunture I am a HUGE fan, I started late last year and found that it really helped to balance my hormones and regulate my periods after coming off the BCP. It also cured my really painful periods that I had suffered with all my life, before I was taking 600mg Ibuprofen tabs throughout the first few days and still suffering. I have booked in with Emma Cannon in London when I have my IVF. Emma has written a great book called "The Baby Making Bible" and works with some of the leading IVF doctors helping couples succeed with treatment. I love it and I am really looking forward to my sessions in London as I know that it will completely chill me out.

I am really routing for all of you in the TWW and I will be praying for a rush of BFP's before Christmas. Hang in there and try to do something relaxing to take your mind off it as much as possible:hugs:

Well last day at work for me and I am now flying tomorrow so I can have some chill time with my mum, brothers and sisters before the injections start and they are all at work. My mum is going to come to all my appointments as she is a bit lost since my Nan died so we will be helping each other. I think she is looking forward to having someone to look after and fuss over and I looking forward to spending nearly a month with her.

Sending you all heaps of positive energy and :dust: lets hope we have a baby explosion next year for us all:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OMG she is big :) lol. How old is it? I thought it was going to be a kitten. I think my dogs are just as big as her :))). She has beautiful eyes and you can almost hear her purrring :) What a sweetie :)))

Twinkle isn't NHS one big stress ball? They keep telling you to relax but half my TTC stress came from battling with NHS staff. I hope you would finally have a good doc. When is your appointment set for now?

Mpepe, you shouldn't worry about your eggs :) Everybody's body is different. Those tests are just the protocol of finding out what might be the problem but they wouldn't even test this on someone who wouldn't need it. You have been pregnant before so you do not have a problem at getting pregnant. You are 32 right? I and my eggs are 5 years older than you if it will make you feel better :))) Lol. So hopefully you have loads of time to establish your problem and to find a solution.

Girls on acupuncture :) are you checking your temperature every day. I stopped acupuncture and debating on if I should go back. I just don't have the heart to check my temp everyday again cause it drives me nuts.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommys Angel - Awww thanks so much for you comments. You touched a nerve when you talked about not being scared to ask the Doctor questions because I know this sounds really bad, but I do feel scared to questions them. It's almost like if you question them then you are doubting them. Some of them do act cocky and I agree that they don't always have the people skills that the nurses do. It's almost like the nurses have taken over the personal role of the Doctor and the Doctor is just there to do a plan or treatment. Where did the world go wrong with this? I also feel that if I do ask him questions and he shows that he doesn't want to answer I will be sad that I have maybe chosen the wrong Doctor. It's a feeling like treading on egg shells all the time. Like they are approachable to a point but they have boundaries. This is how I felt with this Doctor. I was asking him questions but then some questions he made me feel a fool so I stopped asking him. The nurse had told me to take some questions in to ask him. It was me that stopped, there was already an awkward silence really, so I then said right I have some questions, he had answered some in his generally conversation but some not but I actually felt guilty asking him. This made me feel upset that I felt like this. The nurse is a different person to him. She is much more caring, understanding, she emails me, I feel I can ask her questions, but he was abrupt, almost cold. When I was there I felt like I was on trial and I DID MOST OF THE TALKING! Is this normal? He didn't really tell me much. It was as if I had to squeeze it out of him. It felt so awkward. He was older and definately knows his stuff but very ....what is the word,......erm arogant? At one time I said I was worried about the side effects of Clomid and he just went....Oh well you said yourself it's a miracle drug..... So was that supposed to be the answer? Are they all like this? I paid £180 for that Initial Consultation. But the thing is I only went to them because they do the Satelite System for if and when I need to to to St Petersburg for my Donor Egg. They liase with the St Petersburg Clinic and many others and I need to have my withdrawal bleed scan there after I get down regulated. And he is the Doctor that deals with this. But I didn't feel 100% but I haven't actually told anybody yet until now. Because I don't know what to expect and how they usually are because I haven't seen one before. 

Sorry for my long message.


----------



## Swapette

Hello All you lovely ladies.
I registered a few years back when we TTC (half heartedly admittedly) but never got into the forums much.
But this time round we have been actively TTC for the last 5 months, 2 cycles using my iphone app, 2 mths using little sticks, and now we're on our 2nd cycle using CBFM. I'm 1 dpo right now but arrogantly when we started trying properly this time I didn't think we'd have a problem.
I've learnt a shocker of a lesson!
I'm 40 in Dec, OH is 38. I have 2 very new beautiful nieces who I am completely in love with and some older nieces and nephews who I adore. It's hard not to get down when you hear of someone else getting pregnant, especially when they are boasting about how 'gutted' they are that it happened so quickly as they were expecting lots of BDing.
Oh well, 2WW has started for me and AF is due on 17th...

Baby dust to all of you beautiful ladies
xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo-I'm excited about acupunture but nervous at the same time, I will let you know how it goes and we can compare notes.

Gold- sounds like it could be implantation bleeding.....good luck

heart tree- you actually eased my mind a little about the acpuncture, I was wondering if it hurts....how often do you go? 

Rebekah-Good luck with testing......Come On BFP!!

Happy Auntie- Cute kitty....I'm really glad dh got the cialis, enjoy while you are ttc!

Swap- welcome....I'm in the 2ww as well


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies, and welcome Swapette!

Amanda - I am currently 6 DPO. While it's been (a lot!) of fun trying again, a part of me is also still raw and very sad about the mc, but with each day that goes by, the better I feel. I don't know what I would do without hubby - he is my rock and he makes me feel so much better!

So it seems that acupuncture is very popular with you ladies! I wanted to try it as well, and the lady I called charges $90/session! (Not covered by insurance). I can't afford that! It's very expensive - maybe I need to shop around a big more, but I have heard great things about it.

MA - helping to host your your churches Thanksgiving sounds fun yet a little intimidating! LOL I always get nervous when I am cooking for people - I LOVE to cook but am always worried how it is going to turn out! Alton Brown (from the Food Network) has the BEST turkey recipe and I have been using it for the past 4 years - it is foolproof, hubby loves it. Thanksgiving is certainly my favorite time of year! :happydance:

MA I have also wanted to get into Yoga. I went to 2 classes a couple of years back and I felt a bit awkward to tell you the truth! Everyone around me in the class was obviously feeling very relaxed given the 'oo's and ahh's' coming out of everyone's mouth. Me? Not so much LOL. Some of the poses were a little uncomfortable for me (i.e I can't put too much pressure on my wrists) but the yoga teacher didn't adjust us. These were classes in a gym, so perhaps I should go about finding a better instructor with her/his own studio. I am certainly open to trying it again. 

HappyAuntie - I am glad your hubby went to the Dr! The Dr. sounds very nice and understanding. I hope it all works out. :thumbup:Your new furbaby is beautiful!

Like Caroleb, I am a huge animal lover. I have a 10 year old cat who is my world and an 8 year old dog too. I rescued my cat when she was 6 months old from the Humane Society. At the time, I had just gotten divorced from my first husband and was feeling very alone and sad. When I saw my cat (her name is Cleo) at the Human Society, I knew I had to have her. She had been abandoned, was malnourished, very skinny and her right side had been shaved down because she had recently had an operation on a fractured leg. She is also a black cat and the folks at the Humane Society told me that people are very superstitious and don't often rescue black cats. I knew I had to have her and give her a loving home. We healed each other over the years. Today, she is the most wonderful loving cat and I don't know what I would do without her! :hugs:

I hope you girls are all doing well. As mentioned above, I am 6 DPO, but I don't feel a thing. I guess it is too early! I don't have my hopes up at all though. I don't think I'd get that lucky to get pregnant again so quickly.

I'll keep you posted! Love to all!


----------



## heart tree

Goldy I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. There is nothing fair about having to face a due date like this. I hope your forever baby is in your belly right now. Any more bleeding or spotting today?

Carole safe travels. I hope you have a nice visit with your family and can stay relaxed through your treatments. 

Skye, I do temp every day. I've been doing it for years. I don't do it on the cycles following a mc as it is too hard but I always end up doin it again. 

FM the needles are so small that you don't feel them. Every so often you might feel one. It almost feels like an electric charge. It doesn't hurt necessarily but can be strange. It doesn't last long though. Honestly it is painless. I used to go once a week but my insurance stopped covering it. Now I go once evey other week. 

Swap welcome! I hope your tww flies by and a BFP is waiting for you at the end. 

Our lovely Vicky who started this post is 22 weeks today! She lost her girl at 22 weeks so this is a big milestone for her. She had an ultrasound on Tuesday and everything is perect. I can't wait for us all to have our own success stories!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome Swapette! :hi: You are definitely not alone - I'm sure none of us thought we'd wind up here. :shrug: But it's good to remember that being 35+, even 40 doesn't mean it's never going to happen, it just means we may have to jump through a few more hoops than our younger counterparts. I keep reminding myself that even with the difficult road we've been on for the last 2 years, I'd still rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother who had her kids before she was ready for them. :hugs:

Skye - she weighs 8 lbs, and the folks at the shelter where we adopted her estimate she's about 1 1/2 yrs old. My vet said the same, that there's no way to pinpoint her age but she's definitely a very young adult. We felt like adopting an adult was the right thing to do for us - the shelter had close to 75 adult cats available, and the sad fact is that most of them will probably never be adopted because most people only want a kitten. But since indoor cats have a really long lifespan (our last girl was with us for 14 years!), we will still get a lifetime of loving and kisses and snuggles with her. :kiss:


----------



## heart tree

AC 6 dpo is much too early to feel anything. Usually implantation hasn't even occured yet so your body wouldn't even know that it was pregnant. I totally understand the mixed emotions you are feeling. Nothing fully takes away the pain but time does help. You are still in the early stages of your loss. 

You need to try yoga in a studio not a gym. You need a teacher who can work with your wrist problems. There are ways to do downward dog without hurting them. The chants might not be your thing. Not every type of yoga does chanting though most do end with a collective OM. 

My acupuncture costs $75 a session. Honestly it is worth every penny to me. It puts me in a state that nothing else ever has. I wish I could explain it. It's like you are awake and asleep at the same time. It feels tingly and sooo relaxing. I just love it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

And AC, you're right - that Alton Brown turkey recipe is the BEST!!! We first tried it when it originally aired almost 10 years ago and swore that day we'd never go back! :)

Pets are the best. Our old girl was a huge part of my healing process after our mc's - she just stayed by my side (and in my lap) and was so comforting.... We've been petless since she died in July and it's been awful - so lonely. It's the first time in my 37 years I've ever been petless, and I hope it never happens again.


----------



## mpepe32

Heart - you're right I should wait I'm just so torn into thinking this one may be different if I try. I'm sorry your visit with your mom had to end. It's hard having family that lives so far away. Although both my parents lives close, my grandmother lives in Rome along with alot of my family and it is always heartbreaking to say byes. Plus she's 105 so it becomes very emotional. Sending you and everyone much baby dust this next cycle!

Goldy - I hope af isn't there and it's just maybe implantation?

Future mommies - I hope the acupuncture helps! AFM, I'm deathly afraid of needles so I consider you very very brave lol!


----------



## heart tree

Mpepe, you need to do what's right for you hon. If you feel the need to keep trying before tests, then that's what you need to do. We all deal with this process differently. For me, I've now had all the tests and was diagnosed with something that can't be treated. So, I'm left with the option of trying with the knowledge that I may continue to have more mcs. I'm going for it anyway. I know I'd regret it for my entire life if I stopped trying now. 

I can't believe your grandmother is 105! That is amazing!


----------



## mpepe32

heart - as crazy as it sounds when I'm ttc I still feel like I have control over the situation which I know is delusional but I just feel like if I'm trying maybe something good will come of it and maybe 2 was really bad luck. I don't know what I'll do, I'm currently on CD 9 and am still taking my vitamins and EPO but have't bd'd yet. I think you're right in going for it. So many women that were told bad things about not being able to have children do in fact have children. My SIL was told she'd probably have issues and she has 2 beautiful girls! Babydust to you and thank you everyone for your suppport.

Oh and yes 105 God bless her soul:kiss:


----------



## heart tree

You know what Mpepe? Something good could come out of it! Medically speaking we are still in the dark ages when it comes to fertility and miscarriages. They make guesses, but they often don't really know why we have lost, or why we can't conceive. If you feel like you have control and want to keep trying this cycle, you should. After 2 losses, I felt the same way. It wasn't until my 3rd that I decided to push even further for some answers. And look where it got me! Right back to the beginning! The only thing that has changed for me is I know what issues I don't have (like clotting disorders or thyroid problems). I was also given a prescription to help me ovulate earlier and progesterone once I do get pregnant. These are not radical treatments by any means. Who knows if they'll help or not.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just wanted to say mpepe that trying again after 2 losses is such a hard decision...I did because my 2 MC's were very different and I thought/hoped they were due to bad luck...I was pretty scared though when I got my 3rd BFP....I think it depends how you feel....whether you need those tests to give you the confidence to try again, or if you just want to crack on and try again. Its a hard decision, so just do what you feel is the right thing for you. :hugs:

I have good news, I had my 12 week scan today and everything looked fine...the relief was enormous, now I can finally start to believe I am actually going to have a baby....I have been in denial for 8 weeks....I am so thankful to God and mother nature for looking after this little fighter. :ninja:

I will keep popping in because I want to see all you girls getting your babies next year! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Goldy said:


> Good for you heart tree, wish I had the time for all the fun things you get yourself in. I never thought it would be implantation bleeding as with my angels I never experienced it, so I thought if you never experienced it you never will. Now that you have said it I am shaking as I type this.
> 
> It's going to be a long 5 day wait now. Tomorrow marks what was supposed to be my due date for my angels just painfully unbearable. I feel robbed...

I'm right there with you Goldy as I wait until Next Wed. :wacko: I'm biting my nails!! 

I pray it's implantation. I never had it with my first either and I haven't seen it yet here either. I don't get a period regularly either and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the tipped uterus. The issue is that my left ovary is LITERALLY at my butt. It's almost hard for the tech to find it and sometimes she doesn't with the scan.:shrug: It explains all the back cramping though.


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> Pablo-I'm excited about acupunture but nervous at the same time, I will let you know how it goes and we can compare notes.

Fturemommie- I had acupuncture for many months after a bad car accident a few years ago. It did wonders for me and if done right you will not feel any pain. The needles are teeny tiny. Not sure about it for TTC but my mother works for a fertility clinic and several patients swear by it. No worries. You'll be fine!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks heart and lucy! 

GL MA - F'x for you!

Congrats Lucy - did you do anything difference with the 3rd? any medical intervention with the 3rd BFP???


----------



## Lucy1973

Mpepe I didn't do anything different, except take maca root in 2 weeks leading up to ovualtion, but I didn't think it would work so quick, it is supposed to take a few months to make a difference...but that was the only different thing, also the ovulation was alot more painful, but I don't really know what that means....

My first loss was a natural MC at 5 weeks, it didn't implant properly, the second did, but at 7 week scan was a blighted ovum, MC a week later. I think it looks like the 2 MCs were just bad luck.....but as in UK they don't tend to take you seriously until you lose 3, I thought well I will give it one more try. 

It is so hard to know why these things happen, as Heart tree said there is still so much doctors don't know about fertility and MC's. Hope your next one is a little fighter....and that in the meantime you can decide what you need to do next and feel good about your decision. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Our lovely Vicky who started this post is 22 weeks today! She lost her girl at 22 weeks so this is a big milestone for her. She had an ultrasound on Tuesday and everything is perect. I can't wait for us all to have our own success stories!

Praise God!:happydance: This gives me such great peace as I lost our son at 22wks and am on pins and needles. I'll have to have a chat with her just to calm my own heart. Her new experience is a testimony to those of us who've lost our little ones.:thumbup::flower: Can't WAIT to hear about her birth story and the beautiful, healthy baby to hold. :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mommys Angel - Awww thanks so much for you comments. You touched a nerve when you talked about not being scared to ask the Doctor questions because I know this sounds really bad, but I do feel scared to questions them. It's almost like if you question them then you are doubting them. Some of them do act cocky and I agree that they don't always have the people skills that the nurses do. It's almost like the nurses have taken over the personal role of the Doctor and the Doctor is just there to do a plan or treatment. Where did the world go wrong with this? I also feel that if I do ask him questions and he shows that he doesn't want to answer I will be sad that I have maybe chosen the wrong Doctor. It's a feeling like treading on egg shells all the time. Like they are approachable to a point but they have boundaries. This is how I felt with this Doctor. I was asking him questions but then some questions he made me feel a fool so I stopped asking him. The nurse had told me to take some questions in to ask him. It was me that stopped, there was already an awkward silence really, so I then said right I have some questions, he had answered some in his generally conversation but some not but I actually felt guilty asking him. This made me feel upset that I felt like this. The nurse is a different person to him. She is much more caring, understanding, she emails me, I feel I can ask her questions, but he was abrupt, almost cold. When I was there I felt like I was on trial and I DID MOST OF THE TALKING! Is this normal? He didn't really tell me much. It was as if I had to squeeze it out of him. It felt so awkward. He was older and definately knows his stuff but very ....what is the word,......erm arogant? At one time I said I was worried about the side effects of Clomid and he just went....Oh well you said yourself it's a miracle drug..... So was that supposed to be the answer? Are they all like this? I paid £180 for that Initial Consultation. But the thing is I only went to them because they do the Satelite System for if and when I need to to to St Petersburg for my Donor Egg. They liase with the St Petersburg Clinic and many others and I need to have my withdrawal bleed scan there after I get down regulated. And he is the Doctor that deals with this. But I didn't feel 100% but I haven't actually told anybody yet until now. Because I don't know what to expect and how they usually are because I haven't seen one before.
> 
> Sorry for my long message.

I would go to him, specifically because he has information you want and you may want to go further in the process that he actually does. I would suggest however, that once you get your testing results, you run to another OB or RE if you can. THEN when you actually need this guy again, you can always go back. Right now you actually need the testing from what I'm gathering from you.

The thing in this industry is that there are those who get cocky because they are in the business for the numbers and the accolades they get from getting women pregnant. THEY are the ones that have no bedside manner, get cocky to think they're too good to answer your questions and like one my husband dealt with the first time, just want you to pull your pants down to get the procedure done. (my husband refused to ever go back to the guy we had, so we chose a new one)

THEN there are the ones who are in it, know their stuff, but have THE BEST bedside manner. I've found that it's much easier and less stressful to have a Dr. you can have open repor with than someone who is military in style that leaves you questioning what the heck is happening, and who also refuses to listen to YOU who knows your body.

Is it normal? Sadly yes. When you get into the baby-making industry, you have some cocky Dr.s who need the numbers to be known as the best in the country. Are there Dr.'s out there who don't act like that? Yes! In my opinion, their the ones that make the process less stressful, help you understand the process and add less stress to an already stressful process.

Your paying that man big bucks to work for YOU. He should sit his bum down and LISTEN to his patients. If you need him for the testing, go ahead and get it done because you may need him for future procedures, however, If you find you don't need those procedures yet, have the testing done and find a Dr. that fits YOU. You should NEVER be afraid to have your questions answered and you should NEVER feel insignificant to ANY Dr. or specialist. I don't care who they are....they work for the consumer!:winkwink::flower:

So don't worry, I'd just continue to ask your questions until they are answered, get that testing done and run like the Dickens with the test results to a new Dr. I'd even start looking for one who'd fit YOU as you wait for testing...THEN have the test results transferred once you get them. I wouldn't even say a word to the Dr. and then once the testing is finished, ask the office to transfer the results to the new person you specifiy.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies! So much is going on here, I took notes and will try and keep this post concise. 

ma, skye, ac, fm, and ht . . . I too love accupuncture. I am going now to someone who specializes in fertility accupuncture, but have in the past seen an accupuncturist. She did a lot for me, but in the end my cycles were regular,temps good and she didn't know what else she could do for me so in the interest of finances, cut me free. This new doc takes insurance and i'm hoping mine, but we'll see. According to my research, accupuncture is a great compliment to ttc,esp in the area of assisted ttc. The clinic in denver where we got my DH's swimmers tested has accupuncturists on staff as they can greatly increase success rates for IVF. I agree with HT, it is very relaxing and the needles you hardly feel at all. Skye, I have not been charting for the last 6 months. I charted for about six months with the first accup., but when it became obvious I was totally regular and OVd every month I stopped. Plus I kept breaking the damn themometers and took it as a sign. MA, I have a friend who has PCOS and the only time she ever has a regular period is when she's doing accupuncture. It's not for everyone, but there is a lot of research out there about it and ttc.

ok enough of a tangent . . . Swapette, welcome! 

carol, hope you have a great visit with your mum! So happy you have such a supportive parent! 

goldy,lots of dust to you, hope this is your month!

missymoo, I know what you mean by not wanting to ask questions. It is intimidating, and I think some of them do it on purpose. But you are paying out of pocket for this specialist right? I think you owe it to yourself to ask around and do some research to see if there is someone else you can see. I really believe that in this situation your relationship with you doc is very important. We are already so emotionally vulnerable, the last thing you need is some arrogant a hole making you feel stupid. You are NOT! I speak from experience as my doc is a young woman but due to some past things, my faith in her and her abilities is shaken. Plus I always feel like a billable commodity to her. Goo luck with everything, you are in a tough situation.

well, so much for a short post. AFM, still with the witch. 

xxx to all!


----------



## Skier75

Hello to everyone! I haven't been on-line all that much recently and am sending good wishes and positive vibes (along with a little touch of :dust:). I do apologize that I don't have a lot of information to offer to this forum, but love that so many of you do, and are so open and giving. Thank you for letting me be a bit of a stalker here :haha: and for passing on your wisdom and knowledge. :flower:

After 49 days since my last AF I went to the doctor for some testing...she ran a bunch of hormone tests and a pregnancy test (which came back negative), and ask me to come back in a week or so. I decided to test again on Tuesday (my boobs were a little tender) and to my shock it was very positive. I did a digi as well and it came back "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! To say we're shocked is an understatement, and because of my previous ectopic I have a scan booked for next Friday to see if everything is ok. I'm sorry to ramble on and want to be excited, but I'm sooooo confused about my dates and just plain scared. I haven't told anyone (except hubby) and thank you for letting me share this with you all. =)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp579 said:


> Hello to everyone! I haven't been on-line all that much recently and am sending good wishes and positive vibes (along with a little touch of :dust:). I do apologize that I don't have a lot of information to offer to this forum, but love that so many of you do, and are so open and giving. Thank you for letting me be a bit of a stalker here :haha: and for passing on your wisdom and knowledge. :flower:
> 
> After 49 days since my last AF I went to the doctor for some testing...she ran a bunch of hormone tests and a pregnancy test (which came back negative), and ask me to come back in a week or so. I decided to test again on Tuesday (my boobs were a little tender) and to my shock it was very positive. I did a digi as well and it came back "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! To say we're shocked is an understatement, and because of my previous ectopic I have a scan booked for next Friday to see if everything is ok. I'm sorry to ramble on and want to be excited, but I'm sooooo confused about my dates and just plain scared. I haven't told anyone (except hubby) and thank you for letting me share this with you all. =)

Holy Cats ((FAINT)) :happydance: This is GREAT NEWS!:hugs: Just relax, try not to focus on the confusion of dates, just enjoy the outcome dear!:hugs: Praying your first scan is all clear for you and baby, that you have a safe full term pregnancy with a beautiful little baby to hold. 

YAY!!! This is EXCELLENT news.......:hugs::happydance::cloud9:

Lets keep this going ladies. Don't lose hope! As I said, I'd like to see continued announcements of pregnancies and that we'd all be in a whole new forum for the new year carrying healthy babies and enjoying pregnancies! :dust:


WTG!


----------



## twinkle1975

lp579 said:


> Hello to everyone! I haven't been on-line all that much recently and am sending good wishes and positive vibes (along with a little touch of :dust:). I do apologize that I don't have a lot of information to offer to this forum, but love that so many of you do, and are so open and giving. Thank you for letting me be a bit of a stalker here :haha: and for passing on your wisdom and knowledge. :flower:
> 
> After 49 days since my last AF I went to the doctor for some testing...she ran a bunch of hormone tests and a pregnancy test (which came back negative), and ask me to come back in a week or so. I decided to test again on Tuesday (my boobs were a little tender) and to my shock it was very positive. I did a digi as well and it came back "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! To say we're shocked is an understatement, and because of my previous ectopic I have a scan booked for next Friday to see if everything is ok. I'm sorry to ramble on and want to be excited, but I'm sooooo confused about my dates and just plain scared. I haven't told anyone (except hubby) and thank you for letting me share this with you all. =)

Oh WOW! That's fantastic news!! So pleased for you!! Glad you could tell us xxx


----------



## animalcracker

lp579 said:


> Hello to everyone! I haven't been on-line all that much recently and am sending good wishes and positive vibes (along with a little touch of :dust:). I do apologize that I don't have a lot of information to offer to this forum, but love that so many of you do, and are so open and giving. Thank you for letting me be a bit of a stalker here :haha: and for passing on your wisdom and knowledge. :flower:
> 
> After 49 days since my last AF I went to the doctor for some testing...she ran a bunch of hormone tests and a pregnancy test (which came back negative), and ask me to come back in a week or so. I decided to test again on Tuesday (my boobs were a little tender) and to my shock it was very positive. I did a digi as well and it came back "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! To say we're shocked is an understatement, and because of my previous ectopic I have a scan booked for next Friday to see if everything is ok. I'm sorry to ramble on and want to be excited, but I'm sooooo confused about my dates and just plain scared. I haven't told anyone (except hubby) and thank you for letting me share this with you all. =)

WOW, congrats!! That is wonderful! You must be thrilled and no doubt a little scared too I am sure after your ectopic. I am sending you good vibes for your scan, please keep us posted!

Congrats again, that is such wonderful news!! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

lp579 said:


> Hello to everyone! I haven't been on-line all that much recently and am sending good wishes and positive vibes (along with a little touch of :dust:). I do apologize that I don't have a lot of information to offer to this forum, but love that so many of you do, and are so open and giving. Thank you for letting me be a bit of a stalker here :haha: and for passing on your wisdom and knowledge. :flower:
> 
> After 49 days since my last AF I went to the doctor for some testing...she ran a bunch of hormone tests and a pregnancy test (which came back negative), and ask me to come back in a week or so. I decided to test again on Tuesday (my boobs were a little tender) and to my shock it was very positive. I did a digi as well and it came back "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! To say we're shocked is an understatement, and because of my previous ectopic I have a scan booked for next Friday to see if everything is ok. I'm sorry to ramble on and want to be excited, but I'm sooooo confused about my dates and just plain scared. I haven't told anyone (except hubby) and thank you for letting me share this with you all. =)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance::hugs: I will be saying prayers and wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy! 

Hi to everyone else! I have been so busy at work this past week, but I have tried to keep up. 

I see that Heart tree is back from visiting her inlaws - hope you had a nice trip! :flower:

Goldy, MA, FM, AC, and I think I am forgetting someone are in the TWW  Wishing you all BIG FAT :bfp:

Welcome Swapette! 

Happy Auntie  Congratulations on your new fur baby! 

Twinkle, Pablo, Lucy, Mpepe32, Carole, Skye, Missy Moo Moo, and everyone else I hope you are all doing ok. Just wanted to say hi and let you all know that I am thinking about you. :hug:

AFM, I have been :sick: pretty much morning, noon, and night so I haven't felt much like doing anything. But I will take it all 100x if this means it is a sticky bean!

Keep the BFPs coming! 

Blessings, love and :dust:to you all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lp - huge congrats hun...what a wonderful surprise!


----------



## heart tree

LP that is amazing news. Don't worry so much about the dates. Is it possible you ov'd late this cycle? Plenty of women do and have healthy pregnancies. I'm sure you are scared right now and that is completely normal. Just try to relax as best you can and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant!


----------



## Skier75

heart tree said:


> LP that is amazing news. Don't worry so much about the dates. Is it possible you ov'd late this cycle? Plenty of women do and have healthy pregnancies. I'm sure you are scared right now and that is completely normal. Just try to relax as best you can and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant!

Thank you all so much for your warm wishes!! :hugs: I guess I must have O'd very late...but I tried using ovulation tests and had a very positive one on Sept 25th, maybe it wasn't positive after all. I'm trying to remain very positive and optimistic about the outcome, just want the scan date to be here already! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp579 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> LP that is amazing news. Don't worry so much about the dates. Is it possible you ov'd late this cycle? Plenty of women do and have healthy pregnancies. I'm sure you are scared right now and that is completely normal. Just try to relax as best you can and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your warm wishes!! :hugs: I guess I must have O'd very late...but I tried using ovulation tests and had a very positive one on Sept 25th, maybe it wasn't positive after all. I'm trying to remain very positive and optimistic about the outcome, just want the scan date to be here already! :haha:Click to expand...

Looking VERY forward to hearing all about it when you have it.:thumbup::flower: Please don't forget to come back to share it with us.:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

LP wonderful news hun.:thumbup::happydance::happydance:
I am sooo happy for you. I wish u lots of sticky bb dust, and can't wait to have your bbs healthy scan picture xxx:baby:


----------



## vickyd

Hello lovely ladies!

Ive been very absent from this thread but ive been consumed with my own stresses that i really didnt have much to say...
As my dear friend Hearty informed you i passed my 22 week milestone on Tuesday. It was the longest day of my life and the best at the same time. Im hoping that the rest of the pregnancy will go smoothly and without as much stress, but knowing me ill be stressing in a couple of weeks anyway.

Rebekah, you know all to well how difficult it is to loose a baby so late in a pregnancy....I have also such mixed emotions after every scan, happiness but also guilt for the happiness i feel. If you ever need to talk pm me.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Vicky, so glad everything is going well - the next 126 days will fly past!! Keep us updated! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommy's Angel said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Mommys Angel - Awww thanks so much for you comments. You touched a nerve when you talked about not being scared to ask the Doctor questions because I know this sounds really bad, but I do feel scared to questions them. It's almost like if you question them then you are doubting them. Some of them do act cocky and I agree that they don't always have the people skills that the nurses do. It's almost like the nurses have taken over the personal role of the Doctor and the Doctor is just there to do a plan or treatment. Where did the world go wrong with this? I also feel that if I do ask him questions and he shows that he doesn't want to answer I will be sad that I have maybe chosen the wrong Doctor. It's a feeling like treading on egg shells all the time. Like they are approachable to a point but they have boundaries. This is how I felt with this Doctor. I was asking him questions but then some questions he made me feel a fool so I stopped asking him. The nurse had told me to take some questions in to ask him. It was me that stopped, there was already an awkward silence really, so I then said right I have some questions, he had answered some in his generally conversation but some not but I actually felt guilty asking him. This made me feel upset that I felt like this. The nurse is a different person to him. She is much more caring, understanding, she emails me, I feel I can ask her questions, but he was abrupt, almost cold. When I was there I felt like I was on trial and I DID MOST OF THE TALKING! Is this normal? He didn't really tell me much. It was as if I had to squeeze it out of him. It felt so awkward. He was older and definately knows his stuff but very ....what is the word,......erm arogant? At one time I said I was worried about the side effects of Clomid and he just went....Oh well you said yourself it's a miracle drug..... So was that supposed to be the answer? Are they all like this? I paid £180 for that Initial Consultation. But the thing is I only went to them because they do the Satelite System for if and when I need to to to St Petersburg for my Donor Egg. They liase with the St Petersburg Clinic and many others and I need to have my withdrawal bleed scan there after I get down regulated. And he is the Doctor that deals with this. But I didn't feel 100% but I haven't actually told anybody yet until now. Because I don't know what to expect and how they usually are because I haven't seen one before.
> 
> Sorry for my long message.
> 
> I would go to him, specifically because he has information you want and you may want to go further in the process that he actually does. I would suggest however, that once you get your testing results, you run to another OB or RE if you can. THEN when you actually need this guy again, you can always go back. Right now you actually need the testing from what I'm gathering from you.
> 
> The thing in this industry is that there are those who get cocky because they are in the business for the numbers and the accolades they get from getting women pregnant. THEY are the ones that have no bedside manner, get cocky to think they're too good to answer your questions and like one my husband dealt with the first time, just want you to pull your pants down to get the procedure done. (my husband refused to ever go back to the guy we had, so we chose a new one)
> 
> THEN there are the ones who are in it, know their stuff, but have THE BEST bedside manner. I've found that it's much easier and less stressful to have a Dr. you can have open repor with than someone who is military in style that leaves you questioning what the heck is happening, and who also refuses to listen to YOU who knows your body.
> 
> Is it normal? Sadly yes. When you get into the baby-making industry, you have some cocky Dr.s who need the numbers to be known as the best in the country. Are there Dr.'s out there who don't act like that? Yes! In my opinion, their the ones that make the process less stressful, help you understand the process and add less stress to an already stressful process.
> 
> Your paying that man big bucks to work for YOU. He should sit his bum down and LISTEN to his patients. If you need him for the testing, go ahead and get it done because you may need him for future procedures, however, If you find you don't need those procedures yet, have the testing done and find a Dr. that fits YOU. You should NEVER be afraid to have your questions answered and you should NEVER feel insignificant to ANY Dr. or specialist. I don't care who they are....they work for the consumer!:winkwink::flower:
> 
> So don't worry, I'd just continue to ask your questions until they are answered, get that testing done and run like the Dickens with the test results to a new Dr. I'd even start looking for one who'd fit YOU as you wait for testing...THEN have the test results transferred once you get them. I wouldn't even say a word to the Dr. and then once the testing is finished, ask the office to transfer the results to the new person you specifiy.:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for this long message and your words are lovely making me feel so much better. It's lovely to have people feel this too and to be able to speak to you so freely about it. I am going to just USE him for getting my tests done and then USE him again when or if I go through the Donor Egg Process. You are right I AM PAYING HIM! He should work FOR ME! I am so much more positive now. I will look for another doc inbetween now and if I need him again. You are right I have to have a doc that I don't feel like this with and a happy relationship. It's difficult enough as it is without them making me feel like this. Thanks my lovely :kiss:



pablo797 said:


> morning ladies! So much is going on here, I took notes and will try and keep this post concise.
> 
> ma, skye, ac, fm, and ht . . . I too love accupuncture. I am going now to someone who specializes in fertility accupuncture, but have in the past seen an accupuncturist. She did a lot for me, but in the end my cycles were regular,temps good and she didn't know what else she could do for me so in the interest of finances, cut me free. This new doc takes insurance and i'm hoping mine, but we'll see. According to my research, accupuncture is a great compliment to ttc,esp in the area of assisted ttc. The clinic in denver where we got my DH's swimmers tested has accupuncturists on staff as they can greatly increase success rates for IVF. I agree with HT, it is very relaxing and the needles you hardly feel at all. Skye, I have not been charting for the last 6 months. I charted for about six months with the first accup., but when it became obvious I was totally regular and OVd every month I stopped. Plus I kept breaking the damn themometers and took it as a sign. MA, I have a friend who has PCOS and the only time she ever has a regular period is when she's doing accupuncture. It's not for everyone, but there is a lot of research out there about it and ttc.
> 
> ok enough of a tangent . . . Swapette, welcome!
> 
> carol, hope you have a great visit with your mum! So happy you have such a supportive parent!
> 
> goldy,lots of dust to you, hope this is your month!
> 
> missymoo, I know what you mean by not wanting to ask questions. It is intimidating, and I think some of them do it on purpose. But you are paying out of pocket for this specialist right? I think you owe it to yourself to ask around and do some research to see if there is someone else you can see. I really believe that in this situation your relationship with you doc is very important. We are already so emotionally vulnerable, the last thing you need is some arrogant a hole making you feel stupid. You are NOT! I speak from experience as my doc is a young woman but due to some past things, my faith in her and her abilities is shaken. Plus I always feel like a billable commodity to her. Goo luck with everything, you are in a tough situation.
> 
> well, so much for a short post. AFM, still with the witch.
> 
> xxx to all!

I am going to find another doc once I get my test results and then just USE him for when I NEED him. Yes I am in a tough situation as I need him if I go ahead with my Donor Egg Process lol 



lp579 said:


> Hello to everyone! I haven't been on-line all that much recently and am sending good wishes and positive vibes (along with a little touch of :dust:). I do apologize that I don't have a lot of information to offer to this forum, but love that so many of you do, and are so open and giving. Thank you for letting me be a bit of a stalker here :haha: and for passing on your wisdom and knowledge. :flower:
> 
> After 49 days since my last AF I went to the doctor for some testing...she ran a bunch of hormone tests and a pregnancy test (which came back negative), and ask me to come back in a week or so. I decided to test again on Tuesday (my boobs were a little tender) and to my shock it was very positive. I did a digi as well and it came back "pregnant 2-3 weeks"! To say we're shocked is an understatement, and because of my previous ectopic I have a scan booked for next Friday to see if everything is ok. I'm sorry to ramble on and want to be excited, but I'm sooooo confused about my dates and just plain scared. I haven't told anyone (except hubby) and thank you for letting me share this with you all. =)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Amazing new. Wow


----------



## mpepe32

Congrats LP, what a wonderful surprise!!! Hoping your news is contagious!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- Thanks for the info about accupuncture I will let you ladies know how it goes on Tuesday

IP- Congrats that is wonderful news

Vicky- Wishing you a happy and health 9 months.


----------



## pablo797

Lp, great news!!! I am so excited for you and it always re-news my faith that it will and does happen!! So excited for you!

vikki, glad the scan went so well. Can't even imagine all you went through.

future mommy, are you seeing your regular ob for the iui or are you seeing a specialist? I am thinking an iui will be our route in the next few months and i'm on the fence. It's out of pocket anyway,but the only specialists are in Denver, about 2 hours away. My ob can do it, but i'm already iffy about her skills as it is. Think i'm answering my own question here. Any advice?


----------



## skye2010

Pablo, I'm sorry if I sound a bit naive but, does the health system not pay at all towards your treatments in the US? Do you have to do all your treatments from your pocket? Even the doctor appointements? If you don't trust your doc I think you should seek someone else. But 2 hr journey back and forths every 2 days is a bit much too. R u going to be driving? Surely there must be a doc closer to you?


----------



## pablo797

skye2010 said:


> Pablo, I'm sorry if I sound a bit naive but, does the health system not pay at all towards your treatments in the US? Do you have to do all your treatments from your pocket? Even the doctor appointements? If you don't trust your doc I think you should seek someone else. But 2 hr journey back and forths every 2 days is a bit much too. R u going to be driving? Surely there must be a doc closer to you?

skye, yep, most is out of pocket once you take the steps of seeing a specialist. All my doc apts so far have been covered because I was seeing my ob, and it was for pain, but now we're beyond that and it's all cash. Even if I were going to my regular ob it would be out of pocket because it's fertility and deemed "optional" like plastic surgery. Infertility is not deemed a disease in the states, so not covered by most insurance companies. Some states do require insurance companies to cover part of fertility treatments, but colorado is not one of them. Did you read heartrees article? It has a lot of information. A lot of people go through their life savings ttc. We're not in that boat because we have no life savings. The IUI will cost much less than IVF, and we can afford it. So since we're paying out of pocket, I went ahead and scheduled apt with specialist. It's at the end of december, so we will still try ttc this month and next and hope for the best. Good news is that they do phone consultations for people who live far away so no driving. Bad news is cost of consultation. But all worth it in the end . . . Right?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Pablo, I'm sorry if I sound a bit naive but, does the health system not pay at all towards your treatments in the US? Do you have to do all your treatments from your pocket? Even the doctor appointements? If you don't trust your doc I think you should seek someone else. But 2 hr journey back and forths every 2 days is a bit much too. R u going to be driving? Surely there must be a doc closer to you?
> 
> skye, yep, most is out of pocket once you take the steps of seeing a specialist. All my doc apts so far have been covered because I was seeing my ob, and it was for pain, but now we're beyond that and it's all cash. Even if I were going to my regular ob it would be out of pocket because it's fertility and deemed "optional" like plastic surgery. Infertility is not deemed a disease in the states, so not covered by most insurance companies. Some states do require insurance companies to cover part of fertility treatments, but colorado is not one of them. Did you read heartrees article? It has a lot of information. A lot of people go through their life savings ttc. We're not in that boat because we have no life savings. The IUI will cost much less than IVF, and we can afford it. So since we're paying out of pocket, I went ahead and scheduled apt with specialist. It's at the end of december, so we will still try ttc this month and next and hope for the best. Good news is that they do phone consultations for people who live far away so no driving. Bad news is cost of consultation. But all worth it in the end . . . Right?Click to expand...

This must be different by State because we live in Central New York and our insurance company Pomco, pays for 6 cycles of IUI and 6 cycles of IVF in a lifetime. It includes the meds too. For all the injectables I've been taking, I've only been spending 25.oo on them. Seeing as though they're EXPENSIVE...I am quite aware we are blessed. This never used to be the case several years ago. I remember when infertility treatment was NEVER covered under insurance in NYS.

My husband works for a hospital so we get all our bloodlabs free, anything in the hospital is free, even the expense of having the babies are free in the hospital and we just pay a copay for specialist expenses. Anything for women having to do with OB no matter which hospital you choose in the area is covered.

I think that should be for women across the board at child baring ages. This should ALL be covered for woman both preventative AND fertility for those who meet certain psychological guidelines with families who are able to care for children and pay for them. While I'm not a fan of the new health care system they're trying to put in 2013, I think they need an overhaul of what is in place and what gets covered to make it more affordable for those who need it and not just make it accessible for those with a medicaid or medicare card. I find it frustrating that there are so many of us here and that not everyone has the same coverage I have. In fact, my mother pays three times what we pay for her insurance and doesn't get nearly as much. How crazy is that?!

So sorry to hear that my friend. :hugs: The medical care system frustrates me to no end here! :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Only some states require some sort of coverage. Massachusetts does. California does not. It is sooooo frustrating! Anything "infertility" related will be paid for out of pocket for me. That's why I was so happy that I was given the link to the Femara website. Instead of paying $180, I just paid $10!!! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Fortunately I have really good infertility coverage on my insurance. (We're with Aetna, through DH's job.) I don't know if it was any different in Texas because I didn't need to look into it then (we just moved to Indiana a year ago), but I suspect it was exactly the same as it is now, because it's the same plan from the same insurance company through the same employer. 

All I know is there are no easy answers about improving health care systems. It seems to me that the general public in the US think they want something like the NHS in the UK, where everything is "free" (I use the term in quotes because you still have to pay for it - you just pay for it in the form of taxes instead of at the dr's office)... but the funny thing is, participating on B&B I've seen plenty of Brits complaining about the NHS and wishing they had access to US-style care! The grass is always greener on the other side....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Fortunately I have really good infertility coverage on my insurance. (We're with Aetna, through DH's job.) I don't know if it was any different in Texas because I didn't need to look into it then (we just moved to Indiana a year ago), but I suspect it was exactly the same as it is now, because it's the same plan from the same insurance company through the same employer.
> 
> All I know is there are no easy answers about improving health care systems. It seems to me that the general public in the US think they want something like the NHS in the UK, where everything is "free" (I use the term in quotes because you still have to pay for it - you just pay for it in the form of taxes instead of at the dr's office)... but the funny thing is, participating on B&B I've seen plenty of Brits complaining about the NHS and wishing they had access to US-style care! The grass is always greener on the other side....

So agree, I have some friends who had some pretty harsh conditions and had to wait FOREVER for their care. One who even passed away sadly because of all the hoops that she had to go through the NHS. I have my own idea of what should be done without getting into an NHS type of plan and without all the extra junk in this new one we're being charged for that won't take affect until 2013. For us, we're blessed that after several years, we have a great plan. As my dad said though, if you work in retail...they offer 10% or more for discount for employee's only...the free care is anything within OUR hospital with exception to the OB care which can be taken to any hospital. I almost feel guilty because there are SO MANY out there like my mom who have to pay triple the expense and get less. I mean most of my moms paycheck is going to her medical care and my dad was laid off last fall because the place closed down after many years. Now the cost of food and supplies are starting to go up as they keep printing out money from the reserve that we don't have making the American Dollar quickly nill and void :wacko: Okay, okay, enough of this...I'm starting to go deeper into the political talk from healthcare. :lol: This is a fertility forum. :dohh::thumbup:

Goodness though this gets my gumption if you haven't figured it out. I have great healthcare, I just get so sad to see so many women out here who don't have those same options and it makes me MAD!:growlmad::wacko::winkwink::shrug::haha:

I love chatting with you all. Your such a great bunch! Thank you so much.


----------



## twinkle1975

You're right - while the NHS has its benefits - I have asthma & hate to think how much it would cost me if I had to pay for all my treatment - it also has its drawbacks. I know my friends in the States always see a specialist when they have something wrong with them & therefore get the latest knowledge - I see my GP who is lovely but isn't always bang up to date with things! And as you know I've spent the last 3 months waiting for an NHS appointment which had got lost in the system!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oo I also meant to say to Skye that until I spent a summer in the southern USA I had no idea how differently people saw distances over there! We're such a small country that an hours journey seems a long way to me, but the people I was staying with thought nothing of doing a 160 mile round trip to go to the mall!


----------



## Skier75

mpepe32 said:


> Congrats LP, what a wonderful surprise!!! Hoping your news is contagious!!!

I too hope this is contagious!! It still doesn't feel real, but I'll be sure to update after the scan next week. :flower:


----------



## skye2010

NOOOOOO just lost my nice long msg :((((( I'm going to bed, will update tom girls.xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> NOOOOOO just lost my nice long msg :((((( I'm going to bed, will update tom girls.xx

:hugs: So sorry.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely ladies. How is everyone. I got up at 6.45am!!! What about that for early riser hehe. I feel so awake after having a lovely shower. Now I'm sat here watching cartoons with my furrbabies hehe.


----------



## skye2010

Morning :)
You are right Twinkle :)) What is 2 hrs drive in the US. US is a country of different proportions. I was in Washington DC and NY a few years ago. And someone would suggest me to go and see so and so place 4 blocks away. I would think "Yeah, 4 blocks, I'll just walk there" And it would take me an hour :)) When I would order a steak in the restaurant I would almost receive the leg of the animal intact :) I can cook a 4 person's meal with that amount of meat. But I must admit the food tasted soo much better than the UK. I just loved it there :) hehehhe

The NHS is great if both your Gp and the hospital in your area is good. Many people can't get pass the GP screen cause some of them are very lazy and not up to date and they can't recognise a serious condition. My gp surgery belongs to a university hospital so I am very lucky. They are all good doctors and they refer you straight away. My local hospital is one of the best in many fields but not gyneacology unfortunately. We have been sent back and forth like a tennis ball. We saw a different doc every time and they were stressed, overworked and indifferent. They caused me more stress than I had. The department is now closed and after a long wait, I have an appointment in one of the best fertility clinics in the UK, UCL. I will see them next month finally. NHS offer 2 IUI+1 IVF or 2 IVF cycles for free. But only with their contracted hospitals. UCL can offer me the IUI cycles but for IVF i have to be referred to yet another hospital.
UCL's famous IVF clinic is only private.

I'm thinking I might go for the private IVf here while I wait for the NHS IVF referrals which could take another 3-4 months. It sounds silly to pay so much money when I could get this for free but I think I might actually lose my mind if I have to sit and wait any longer.

So if you are at your early 30's the NHS offer is all right cause waiting is not so much of an issiue. But I am 37 and I face the risk of loosing my egg quality every day that pass by. So you see NHS is all about strategy if you ask me.

Missymoo I love cartoons, what are u watching?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Skye - Hiya It was something with a big elephant in it and some mice but they were all very cute. I love them cos they are cosy and make me feel like a little girl again. hehe


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Saturday girls!

How is everyone doing today? 

So I think my mind is being very naughty and starting to play tricks on me. I am 8 dpo and yesterday (at 7 dpo) I started to feel little minor cramps in my lower belly. So now I have it in my head - could it be implantation cramping? (I never have cramps outside of my period days). And yeah, I Googled it! LOL

What do you think I did then? 

:test:

I think I convinced myself there was a tiny little light line (which is impossible, it's too early!). I took another test this morning and I saw nothing. I still have the little cramps today. They are not full-on cramps. Very subtle, but there. But they occur right after I work out, so I am sure it's probably related to working out (I just don't remember having them before). 

But you know...my mind is still ticking away...what if?!! I need to stop obsessing and driving myself nuts! :wacko: It's the first month after my miscarriage and the D&C. The chances of me being pregnant are so slim. Perhaps, more than likely, these little cramps could signal an early period? I am due on or around 14th November, but it IS only the 2nd period after my mc. Although I am usually always regular, I hear your body can take a while to adjust. Either way, I am sure I am not pregnant, but my mind is playing tricks! I guess when you want something so badly, it's normal.

My friend Melissa who is now 41 years old (and is the mother of my Godson) found out she is pregnant today. She is only 5 weeks along and is stressing (she had a mc before she had her little boy, so she has been there).

How are you all doing today? :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy weekend everyone!

Trying to get things done here. Seems as though dh and I are butting heads. The past two days all I've wanted to do was deck him for the smart remarks he's been making. :lol: We're not usually at odds like this. All I could think is that it's the stress of waiting to test. I'm calling the office on Monday and will have the blood test Wed. I'm on pins and needles and the concern won't be over even after the BFP. I don't think I'd be calm until after the 22wk milestone. 

We'll cross that bridge when we get to it I suppose.


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

I'm so sorry for my absence - I hope you don't think I have forgotten about you all. I have just been so busy and have had a bit of a rough couple of weeks - I won't bore you with the details but suffice to say I haven't found time to post although I have been reading.

I'm sorry I don't have the time to do lot's of personals but I just wanted to say the following

Vicky - I'm thrilled to bits for you and I know this week must have been very difficult for you. Please try and be positive now and enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can. xxx

Ip - big congratulations to you - another :bfp: just what this thread needed to pick everyone up.

Animalcracker - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Heartree - Big Hugs to you, nice to see you posting again.

Rebekkah - beautiful stone :hugs:

I'm really sorry I haven't been able to send you all messages individually I would love to but I'd be here for hours and my little princess is feeding all the time at the moment.

:dust: to you all and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animalcracker

MrsJ08 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> I'm so sorry for my absence - I hope you don't think I have forgotten about you all. I have just been so busy and have had a bit of a rough couple of weeks - I won't bore you with the details but suffice to say I haven't found time to post although I have been reading.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have the time to do lot's of personals but I just wanted to say the following
> 
> Vicky - I'm thrilled to bits for you and I know this week must have been very difficult for you. Please try and be positive now and enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can. xxx
> 
> Ip - big congratulations to you - another :bfp: just what this thread needed to pick everyone up.
> 
> Animalcracker - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Heartree - Big Hugs to you, nice to see you posting again.
> 
> Rebekkah - beautiful stone :hugs:
> 
> I'm really sorry I haven't been able to send you all messages individually I would love to but I'd be here for hours and my little princess is feeding all the time at the moment.
> 
> :dust: to you all and lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It is great to hear from you Mrs. J! How is Scarlett? She is just so precious - I love your avatar. She has a full head of hair! So cute!

Hope all is well!! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

skye, 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who looses posts. I am sorry you lost yours but glad you wrote again. I know what you mean about going to a specialist and time. I could go through my regular ob, but given that we can probably only afford to do this once I want to make every penny count. Plus I am 39 and tick, tick, tick. We are lucky to have gotten an appointment with the top specialist in Colorado. The bill scares me but I feel like if I don't give this a shot I will regret it. We'll see and only time will tell.

Ac, I go through what you are going through every month, I only hope you're having a sticky bean get stuck. good luck!!

Ma, I knew your test day was coming and i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! I am sure the stress of the test is playing some part in your relationship with DH, if only subconsciously.

Missymoo, I too love cartoons but lean toward the adult, twisted, and wrong type of Family Guy, Simpsons and South Park.

AFM, DH is out of town for the weekend with the guys so it's me and the fur kid. I am lonely this weekend and realize how few friends I have left here in Summit County. Being a transient ski town, people move here and move away often. Such is the case with all my good girl friends. It's been a hard week, with the witch, this week. Has shaken me more than I expected it to. On the plus side I bought the opk with the smiley face and it was on sale at Target! Hope all of you are having a good weekend!!

xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: Mrs. J 

Pablo, so sorry dear for the loneliness you feel. I'm feeling that way a little bit, though mine is more of me keeping inward lately with everything going on. I'm glad I have my two furbabies. They REALLY are a part of our families. I don't know what I'd do without their silly unconditional love, the silly things they do to make me laugh and the comfort they give when I'm sad or lonesome.

Tonight I have pink in my mucus. I have ALOT of mucus. I'm trying to stay positive, but I have lower back cramps too. I keep thinking this is too late for implantation bleeding. Maybe I'm wrong. I don't know. Only time will tell. ((sigh))


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Ladies - hope you're all having a good weekend. I just wanted to say I'm off to work in a few minutes to do a session on the Fruits of the Spirit with the kids (lots of paint, fruit kebabs and running around games!) - anyway while I was planning it I realised that what I was reading applied to all of you here - you're loving (we've all felt your love when things aren't going well; your joy for those who get good news is amazing; you bring peace to those of us who are stressing; patience goes without saying as does kindness! You're faithful to each other and to your dream of a baby of your own. You're good to each other (none of the bitchiness of other threads) and so you're gentle with each other. You also have amazing self -control (the oh I'm so happy that you're pregnant with your 3rd child, I'm not going to cry until I'm home) 
So - just thought I'd leave you that for a Sunday morning! (Think that might be the most profound thing I've ever posted here! Xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

pablo797 said:


> skye,
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who looses posts. I am sorry you lost yours but glad you wrote again. I know what you mean about going to a specialist and time. I could go through my regular ob, but given that we can probably only afford to do this once I want to make every penny count. Plus I am 39 and tick, tick, tick. We are lucky to have gotten an appointment with the top specialist in Colorado. The bill scares me but I feel like if I don't give this a shot I will regret it. We'll see and only time will tell.
> 
> Ac, I go through what you are going through every month, I only hope you're having a sticky bean get stuck. good luck!!
> 
> Ma, I knew your test day was coming and i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! I am sure the stress of the test is playing some part in your relationship with DH, if only subconsciously.
> 
> Missymoo, I too love cartoons but lean toward the adult, twisted, and wrong type of Family Guy, Simpsons and South Park.
> 
> AFM, DH is out of town for the weekend with the guys so it's me and the fur kid. I am lonely this weekend and realize how few friends I have left here in Summit County. Being a transient ski town, people move here and move away often. Such is the case with all my good girl friends. It's been a hard week, with the witch, this week. Has shaken me more than I expected it to. On the plus side I bought the opk with the smiley face and it was on sale at Target! Hope all of you are having a good weekend!!
> 
> xxx

Ohhhh yes Family guy! We watch that.. It is sooooo funny :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning Lovely ladies....Love you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Animalcracker - thank you - Scarlett is really well. Last night she slept from 10pm to 6am and we are still in shock! I'm so glad I stuck to the BF, it's still tiring but much easier than it was a few weeks ago and there is something very empowering about being able to satisfy your baby yourself. xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey Ladies - hope you're all having a good weekend. I just wanted to say I'm off to work in a few minutes to do a session on the Fruits of the Spirit with the kids (lots of paint, fruit kebabs and running around games!) - anyway while I was planning it I realised that what I was reading applied to all of you here - you're loving (we've all felt your love when things aren't going well; your joy for those who get good news is amazing; you bring peace to those of us who are stressing; patience goes without saying as does kindness! You're faithful to each other and to your dream of a baby of your own. You're good to each other (none of the bitchiness of other threads) and so you're gentle with each other. You also have amazing self -control (the oh I'm so happy that you're pregnant with your 3rd child, I'm not going to cry until I'm home)
> So - just thought I'd leave you that for a Sunday morning! (Think that might be the most profound thing I've ever posted here! Xxx

Divine appointment!:cry::hugs: I needed to hear this today.

AF showed her little face last night. She's pretty heavy too. I don't usually have that. Also with ALOT of lining. Wondering if it had something to do with the OB's office bringing the cervix down from being back so far with the tipped uterus. I'm all confused. At any rate, she came.

Had my cry today. This is an up n down rollercoaster. It changes on a dime. Doug and I REALLY thought I had the symptoms I had when I was pregnant with Jackson, though it must have been that extra surge of hcg to boost the progesterone level.

It's only our first injectable cycle but so far we've had 3 clomid cycles and 1 injectable cycle NOT WORK. I just wonder, will fertility treatment ever work out for us? :shrug: We prayed together today and read a little about Elijah who was a prayerful man that never ceased. He was a regular person just like us. We shall not cease in praying for God to provide us with children both through conception AND adoption and for the finances to do so.

Trying to keep confident in our powerful God even with my broken heart and shattered spirit. I had REALLY hoped it would be this month. :cry:

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers everyone. Looks like more injectables starting Tuesday. The key is to never give up hoping in Gods mighty power and strength and to persevere through His promises.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mommys Angel - I am so sorry af got you :hugs:. You are right; NEVER GIVE UP HOPE! God certainly does have a devine power which has always surprised me in times when I never though things would work out. I have had unbelievably difficult times and times when I have just felt like giving up. Or when I have been so scared. Not to do with TTC always either. But yes god has always been looking down on me and I truly believe that he has brought me to where I am today. Sometimes things happen for a reason but when they do you realise that your love for god and your faith are even stronger.

So good luck for next cycle and keep positive hun xxx


----------



## mikamum

Congratz


----------



## mpepe32

MA - so very sorry:hugs: It is your spirit that has pulled you through all of these tough times and I admire it so. I'm sure your prayers will be answered, and hoping mine do too! Just a quick question, becasue it's so heavy, could you have actually conceived and be having a chemical pg? The only reason I ask is because both my losses were very very early and the bleeding was much more thn my usual periods.


----------



## HappyAuntie

:hugs: MA. Sending love to you and Doug tonight.


----------



## Skier75

MA~ Big :hugs: to you! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> MA - so very sorry:hugs: It is your spirit that has pulled you through all of these tough times and I admire it so. I'm sure your prayers will be answered, and hoping mine do too! Just a quick question, becasue it's so heavy, could you have actually conceived and be having a chemical pg? The only reason I ask is because both my losses were very very early and the bleeding was much more thn my usual periods.

I was wondering myself. I've had quite a bit of clotting. Usually I have small pieces of lining, but I had a HUGE dark clot and then some the size of quarters I decided to save in a cup and add saline solution to it in case they needed to do a lining check. If this is the case, it would be very early...2 or 3 weeks. Is there an actual way to tell if I actually was pregnant?!

With PCOS I don't often get AF's on my own. So I don't know if clotting is normal during AF. Does anyone have clotting during their cycle or just the bleeding?? Sorry for the tmi, I just don't know what normal is.:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely ladies! x


----------



## skye2010

Morning Missymoo and all :) You are an early bird.

MA. so sorry about the witch. I'm sure you're going through a lot of emotions fast :(
I had a lot of clotting, lumps and lining after my IVF. The witch looked weird as well. I think it is all the hormones and the progestrone that makes your lining thicker. You have been pregnant before so there is no reason that you shouldn't be pregnant again.This time you know how to go about your pregnancy too. You will get there hun, you will have your bb in the end. lot's & lots of hugs xxx

Pablo, sorry you feel lonely. What is your fur babies? Do you have cats or dogs? I have 2 little chihuahua dogs and it's great to have them home. They just love cuddling. What's it like living in a skiing town? Obviously you must be skiing a lot :) When is your appointment with the Colorado specialist? hugs hugs

Animalcracker, I think after dpo 8, 9 is the most nerve recking in TTC. Good luck :)))) Fingres crossed for you but try not to work yourself too much. XXXXX hug

Thank you for the touching entry Twinkle, I get a lot of strength from all you ladies here as well. I get over my witch disappointment and ovulation stress much quicker since I started following this thread. So thank you alll. xxx hugs hugs


----------



## MissyMooMoo

skye - Yes I was up at 6am this morning haha. How are you this morning hun?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> mpepe32 said:
> 
> 
> MA - so very sorry:hugs: It is your spirit that has pulled you through all of these tough times and I admire it so. I'm sure your prayers will be answered, and hoping mine do too! Just a quick question, becasue it's so heavy, could you have actually conceived and be having a chemical pg? The only reason I ask is because both my losses were very very early and the bleeding was much more thn my usual periods.
> 
> I was wondering myself. I've had quite a bit of clotting. Usually I have small pieces of lining, but I had a HUGE dark clot and then some the size of quarters I decided to save in a cup and add saline solution to it in case they needed to do a lining check. If this is the case, it would be very early...2 or 3 weeks. Is there an actual way to tell if I actually was pregnant?!
> 
> With PCOS I don't often get AF's on my own. So I don't know if clotting is normal during AF. Does anyone have clotting during their cycle or just the bleeding?? Sorry for the tmi, I just don't know what normal is.:shrug:Click to expand...

Having clots is completely normal. How much clotting will vary from one woman to the next and even from one period to the next. I think Skye may be on to something there, about all the extra IVF hormones causing "weird" periods, different from your normal.

As far as I know, the only way to prove it's a chemical is if you had a positive pregnancy test and then a period. But I know you couldn't test early because of the HCG shot....

You may want to call your clinic - maybe they can run bloods today and see? Or is it still too early due to the HCG shot? (Well, I guess they could answer that for you, too.) They can probably answer your questions better than we can because they know their stuff and they know your medical history.


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I am so sorry the witch showed! I know its gets so hard sometimes but we can't give up and just like you said we have to pray without ceasing, we know what God is capable of. Our turn will come, I just know it will. With me before we started the injectibles I was pretty calm but this cycle with the injections and the IUI, I'm on edge and wondering if this is it or will the witch come, I guess the injections get my hopes up but I know if AF comes I will be bummed.


----------



## MrsJ08

Rebekah - sending you a big :hug: x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hugs to you Rebekah - don't think I'll be long behind you - so far today I've dropped my handbag in a huge puddle, knocked the box of washing powder all over the floor and pulled out a drawer too far so that it fell out and everything went everywhere! AF is on the way!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies sorry I haven't been online for a few days but i have been crazy since I arrived in London Saturday morning. 

LP I am over the moon for you, such great news and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead:hugs:

Rebekah I am devasted for you on the appearance of AF as I know just how much you get your hopes up when you go through an assisted cycle. I am really hoping that the next try will be the lucky one for you and DH:hugs:

I have not had a chance to catch up on all the posts as there has been so much activity but I promise I will tomorrow as I am staying at home.

Today I went to the clinic to do all my paperwork and met the nurses etc. All went well and I can feel AF about to appear today or tomorrow. Once she is here then I will see my doc on the Wednesday and start stimming. 

Totally loving being back home apart from the freezing cold weather and rain but hey guess you can't have it all.

Take care all and hope to catch up on all your news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Swapette

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome Swapette! :hi: You are definitely not alone - I'm sure none of us thought we'd wind up here. :shrug: But it's good to remember that being 35+, even 40 doesn't mean it's never going to happen, it just means we may have to jump through a few more hoops than our younger counterparts. I keep reminding myself that even with the difficult road we've been on for the last 2 years, I'd still rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother who had her kids before she was ready for them. :hugs:

You are so right HappyAuntie
xx


----------



## skye2010

Hey Carole :) Nice to be home eh? :))) I suppose you are starting the injections in a few days. Good luck :)))) I really hope you would get it hun :)) 
And Future Mummy. You are actually on the waiting now right? When are you testing?


----------



## FutureMommie

Carole- Good luck with the injections!

Skye- I'm suppose to test on the 15th if AF doesn't show, I'm probably not going to test early, don't think I could stand to see the bfn!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you all SO MUCH for the kindest comments a girl could get. Your all such a good bunch here. :hug:

Well, today I went in for a pelvic ultrasound to check my follies before I'd take the injectables tomorrow.

Turns out I'm hyperstimulating!:wacko::dohh::nope::haha: I have several follies that are 2cm's which is what they'd like in order to release. Here I have AF and they're already 2cm's. That wasn't their concern though...I have TWO follies that are 7cm's a piece.:dohh:

So that's one reason I've felt the way I have. They couldn't believe that I wasn't in pain. Well, I have lower back cramps...but I suppose I'm tolerant to pain. I have felt sick to my stomach the past several days, but figured I was pregnant.

So, this means I'm out until the second week of December. We received the meds already and will just use them in December. The meantime, since my knee is feeling better, I'm going to try my hand at exercising again this month.

I also have to finish quilting the pieced top for a gift as well as a couple scarves and hand-made cards. That should give me something to do along with reading my Elm Creek Quilt series. Off topic here, I've been learning SO much about history and I had no idea Quilts were used as a sign of "Safe homes" in the underground railroad. Women were creative back then and basically hand crafted maps for the slaves to get to Canada to freedom.

Since my hometown is Auburn where Harriet Tubman lived, I have a HUGE love for pre-civil war and civil war history along with a passion for learning about the passage to freedom through Harriet Tubman. Now I'm trying to get my hands on some historical documents and I'd LOVE to see one of those quilts in my lifetime, but they are so rare to find. I found a book of civil war quilts and found a book to similar quilts that were made for the underground railroad. It just really makes my love for an age old past-time that more deeper. To use a hand crafted piece of fabric in order to help others just makes my cup runneth over.

Sorry, This book I've been reading about really has sparked such a love correlation between my love for history and my passion for quilting. I sound nuts :wacko::thumbup::haha:

Well, just because I'm out this month doesn't mean everyone else has to be...I EXPECT :bfp: to continue please. I'll just catch up with you all next month on the baby front.

Our group here should start a *Christmas Card Exhange*. Those feeling up for Christmas Card Exchange could give me a name and address and I could put them together and PM them to everyone who's interested. We send the cards out by the first week in December. Let me know if anyone wants to do it :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Future Mommy better test just on the right time cause the emotions are just too much to handle as u say. Good luck girl xxx
Rebekah, I don't get it did they not check u every 2 days? How can u get hyperstimulated. They stopped the hormones after the sperm transfer right? Do they keep growing because of the residiu of the drugs or what?


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel so sorry to hear about AF. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you continue on this journey. I truly believe that perserverance and faith are key. Wishing you continued strength, guidance and comfort. :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Future Mommy better test just on the right time cause the emotions are just too much to handle as u say. Good luck girl xxx
> Rebekah, I don't get it did they not check u every 2 days? How can u get hyperstimulated. They stopped the hormones after the sperm transfer right? Do they keep growing because of the residiu of the drugs or what?

Skye,

Our bodies continue to produce follies throughout our cycles. Some more than others. This unfortunately is do to the Polycystic ovaries I have. What I have has now turned into cysts at 7cm because they aren't worth anything that big. In fact, hyperstimulation can cause some pretty severe issues.

So the hormones helped a great deal 4 weeks ago. I guess there are some that grew that never released. 

They scan every two days for two weeks or until ovulation and IUI. After that you get the trigger shot and in my case I had two in order to boost progesterone for viabilitiy.

The fact they caught this early is because of their monitoring policy. Had I on CD 3 (which would be tomorrow) just given myself the injections without going in to the OB's office to measure the follies BEFORE treatment, things could have gotten pretty ugly pretty fast. 7cm is pretty big, I had two that size right now and several 2cm (would have been perfect for releasing already and I even had AF. Figures!). Had they not had a policy to monitor, there's no doubt I would have been in the hospital this week.

So they actually went above and beyond to monitor and caught it before anything bad happened. :happydance:

I'm not sure what really caused the hyperstimulation. It could possibly be the extra progesterone surge, but.....having PCOS to begin is a huge culprit.

So we wait for them to go down for a month, they re-scan the beginning of December to see if they're okay and then move forward with treatment once their down.

I must say I've felt bloated in my lower abdomen and I have that pulp anyways because of PCOS. My lower abdomen REALLY looks big though now. It looks like I should take a needle to pop a balloon. :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Swapette said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Swapette! :hi: You are definitely not alone - I'm sure none of us thought we'd wind up here. :shrug: But it's good to remember that being 35+, even 40 doesn't mean it's never going to happen, it just means we may have to jump through a few more hoops than our younger counterparts. I keep reminding myself that even with the difficult road we've been on for the last 2 years, I'd still rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother who had her kids before she was ready for them. :hugs:
> 
> You are so right HappyAuntie
> xxClick to expand...

Hi Swapette :hi: I don't think I welcomed you before...soooo...WELCOME!:happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow this thread is impossible to keep up with! lol Congrats LP on your BFP!!!

I just scanned through 30 pages........ sending lot's of baby dust to everyone. I am currently on CD21. Fx'd!!! Been having tons of symptoms since ovulation, but I am trying not to get my hopes up. This whole TTC thing is so hard. I plan to test on Friday with a FRER which will be three days before AF is due. Is that too early? Will be 10 or 11 dpo. I am going away this weekend and really want to know before I leave....


----------



## twinkle1975

Oo Rebekah I'd love to do Christmas Cards! I'll PM you my address tomorrow when I'm on my laptop rather than my phone!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I hope that everyone is doing well. I just came back from the Dr and had my 1st scan. Everything is looking good thus far. My DH and I got to see our "little raspberry's" heartbeat! A huge weight is now lifted, though I think I will be cautious and a little bit concerned until the baby is born. 

Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all for your support and prayers, it meant (and means) a great deal. I truly appreciate it. 

I am sending everyone much :dust: 

Lots of love,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing well. I just came back from the Dr and had my 1st scan. Everything is looking good thus far. My DH and I got to see our "little raspberry's" heartbeat! A huge weight is now lifted, though I think I will be cautious and a little bit concerned until the baby is born.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all for your support and prayers, it meant (and means) a great deal. I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I am sending everyone much :dust:
> 
> Lots of love,
> Steph

yay :happydance: WTG. So glad to hear your on track. Looking forward to hearing more good news soon.:thumbup::flower::cloud9:


----------



## HappyAuntie

That's great news, MissMuffet! :hugs:


----------



## Goldy

How depressing...Af came 2 days early so November is done looking forward to Xmas baby!!

Isn't it amazing how we all pick ourselves up and move on. What will power we have...
Congrats missmuffet and plenty baby dust to all of us..


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## twinkle1975

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing well. I just came back from the Dr and had my 1st scan. Everything is looking good thus far. My DH and I got to see our "little raspberry's" heartbeat! A huge weight is now lifted, though I think I will be cautious and a little bit concerned until the baby is born.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all for your support and prayers, it meant (and means) a great deal. I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I am sending everyone much :dust:
> 
> Lots of love,
> Steph

Yay Steph, that's fab news!! Really glad everything is going well. keep us updated! xxx


----------



## mpepe32

Goldy said:


> How depressing...Af came 2 days early so November is done looking forward to Xmas baby!!
> 
> Isn't it amazing how we all pick ourselves up and move on. What will power we have...
> Congrats missmuffet and plenty baby dust to all of us..

sorry she came :hugs:

Hi everyone, I haven't been on the computer alot so I probably missed alot but just wanted to stop in to say :hi: and I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## pablo797

Morning to all :flower::flower:

Mrissmuffet, so glad scan went well. Hope the rest of your nine months goes just as smoothly.

Skye, love my fur kid. He's a yellow Labradore mix we rescued last year before our old man passed away. He's a handful, with some pound issues and he's young with lots of energy, but he's a lover and so sweet. So nice to have the fur kid, especially when your feeling down. Speaking of I've pulled myself out of my slump, feeling much better today. My doc apt is Dec 28th, so I have a few months to save up some cash, and hope this month is a BFP and no specialist needed!!

MA, so sorry for the witch!!! I was so hoping this was your month. Your attitude and spirit amaze me daily. Sending huge hugs your way!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Other than that not much going on, have accupuncture apt on Thursday, futuremommy, I think yours is today . . . let me know how it went. 

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww furr babies are lovely lovely lovely....I have 2 pugs, an old english sheep dog and an Irish Wolfhound. We are lazy lazy and cuddly and I LOVE THEM!!! My furrrrrr babies! Don't quite know what life would be like without them actually!


----------



## FutureMommie

Goldy- sorry the witch showed!

MissMuffett- Gladd your scan went great!

Pablo- yes my appt was today but I didn't get any needles because she wants to wait until I find out if I'm pg so we just talked and one once I find out I will shedule the full appointment.


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. Sorry I keep falling out of the loop. I&#8217;ve been so busy. My friend got married over the weekend and there have been all sorts of parties. One of my best friends was visiting from Australia for the wedding, so I&#8217;ve been spending a lot of time with her. 

Pablo, I&#8217;m not sure I acknowledged the fact that AF came and that you are considering IUI. I have a girlfriend who was ttc for a year and wasn&#8217;t getting pregnant. She&#8217;s 38. She moved to IUI and got pregnant on the third attempt. The first two attempts she didn&#8217;t do an hcg trigger shot. The third attempt she did and she believes that is what got her pregnant. Sadly she had a mc, but after she got her first period, they did IUI again and the hcg trigger shot and she got pregnant again! Sometimes those sperm just need a hand getting past the wicked and deadly cervix! Ask about the trigger shot. Might as well give yourself every opportunity to get this right. 

Rebekah, I just read your post and I&#8217;m so sorry. I really thought this was your cycle too. The trigger shot didn&#8217;t work this time, but I just have this feeling it will. My friend switched from Clomid to Femara/Letrozole. It is supposed to be less symptomatic and stays in your system for a shorter time. I don&#8217;t know, just a thought. :hugs: I don&#8217;t get clotting during my period. I guess there is always a chance it was a very early pregnancy loss. I&#8217;m not sure if there is a way for them to tell. OH, and now I just read about you losing this cycle to those big follies! Soooo sorry! I&#8217;m glad to hear you will be using your quilting creativity to get through this time. After my second mc, I started sewing purses. I got quite good! My mother is a big quilter. She mad a Civil War era quilt called the Dear Jane quilt. Apparently it is one of the most intricate and complex quilts out there.

AC, I truly hope what you saw was a line! When are you testing again???

FutureMommie, I can&#8217;t wait for you to test!!! 

And you too Chris (Svet)!!! Hope we see a BFP from you on Friday!!!

LP, how are you holding up? When is your appointment? 

Thanks for the lovely post Twinkle. Very inspiring and sweet.

Carole, glad to hear you are back home. Good luck with the appointment. How exciting!!

Miss Muffet, that is wonderful news! How far along are you now?

Goldy :hugs: I&#8217;m glad you can pick yourself up, but uuuggghhh! AF is never a welcome sight. 

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM, well it has been a rollercoaster of a week. I&#8217;ll try to keep it short. I went to a bachelorette party on Thursday. There were 4 women with HUGE bumps. I decided I would drink champagne and ignore them as best I could as a way to protect myself. I confided in a friend and asked her to be my wing woman. All was fine until they called us into one room to play a game. They broke us up into groups and told us we had to dress a person with tissue paper and other white material to look like a bride. Guess who we were dressing? The pregnant women!!! I was so upset. I focused on making a toilet paper bouquet. I left the party a little while later and cried the whole way home. After 3 mcs, there is only so much a girl can take. My eyes were swollen shut the next day and people at work, including my pregnant boss, asked me if I was ok and if I needed to talk. Friday night I stayed in, watched a movie and ate take out. I felt much better on Saturday.

On top of that, I&#8217;ve been waiting for AF. I&#8217;m pretty sure I Ov&#8217;d on CD32. I&#8217;m 13dpo and think I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. I have never Ov&#8217;d this late in my life and I never have an LP this long without using progesterone. Why of all cycles is this one dragging? I&#8217;m just waiting to get AF so I can start my Femara and start ttc again. GRRRR. I know I&#8217;m not pregnant because we haven&#8217;t had sex for a month or so. I think the stress of getting my diagnosis and all of the people I&#8217;ve had visiting have caused my cycle to be wacky. I also haven&#8217;t been able to do acupuncture in over a month. Luckily I&#8217;m going tonight. I really hope it will help bring AF on tomorrow. I&#8217;m anxious to start my meds and Ov earlier. 

I&#8217;ll be around more now. My life is getting back to normal finally. xoxo


----------



## Swapette

Mommy's Angel said:


> Swapette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Swapette! :hi: You are definitely not alone - I'm sure none of us thought we'd wind up here. :shrug: But it's good to remember that being 35+, even 40 doesn't mean it's never going to happen, it just means we may have to jump through a few more hoops than our younger counterparts. I keep reminding myself that even with the difficult road we've been on for the last 2 years, I'd still rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother who had her kids before she was ready for them. :hugs:
> 
> You are so right HappyAuntie
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Swapette :hi: I don't think I welcomed you before...soooo...WELCOME!:happydance::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Mommys Angel, lovely to meet you too!
Hope your treatment goes well. :flower:

xx


----------



## Swapette

You girls are amazing, I really don't know how you keep up with everyone!

x


----------



## skye2010

Hi Swapette, sorry I don't think I said Hi to you before :)

MissMuffet, good luck with the pregnancy. Isn't it amazing that your raspberry will turn into a beautiful baby soon enough. :)

Amanda I'm sorry about your frustrating encounter. Where to hide when you are faced with your worst nightmare? :( You are keeping up really well though I am proud of you. xxxx

I had told more than enough people about my IVF. Now the ones who found out the result are giving me a piece of their mind in an attempt to make me feel better. "Don't worry, you will get it next time" "No one gets it the first time anyway" "I'll bring this herb that I heard of. You can give it to your husband which will be magic" etc blah blah
I just get embarrased. I don't know what to say or how to pick up the conversation. I don't have the heart to talk to the ones who haven't found out yet. I'm watching soaps back to back when I am at home. Not even sociable with DH much. I hope I would get bored from this mood soon, and find sthg else to do with myself. :(


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, I'm having a tooth out tomorrow so I'll use my recovery time to catch up with everyone. I was helping out with a creche at our local school parents evening tonight + managed to cuddle a very grumpy toddler to sleep - when his Mum came back she said 'Oh you're a natural!' - had a little cry on the way home.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I just feel like everyone needs some major hugs. :hugs: this whole TTC thing is so very draining. xo


----------



## FutureMommie

heart tree- I hope AF shows soon so you can get the show on the road. I totally know how you feel about seeing other pg women. Sometimes when I'm out shopping I feel like I surrounded by pg women and children and at times it's so overwhelming and my emotions just bubble over without warning. Recently on facebook a friend posted a pic of her newborn and although I'm super happy and excited for her, it hurt because it made me wonder when will my turn come, but then I tell myself that it will and when it does it will be Oh so sweet!

Skye- I hope you feel better soon, I'm sending tons of hugs your way

Twinkle- Just hold on, I know it will happen for you!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Good morning, ladies! :coffee: 

Just enjoying the little Indian Summer we're having this week - got some yard work done yesterday, and today I'm cooking and canning my last batch of apple butter for the season, since my local orchard closes next week. I even took a little crafting class last night in needle felting - my project turned out ugly as sin, but it was fun to get out of the house and meet some new ladies and talk about everything BUT ttc! :haha: I guess Fall and getting ready for the holidays has me feeling a little creative lately. 

I know I'm totally off-topic with this post, but I just wanted to spread a little peace and love today. (Sorry for the hippie moment!) I hope you all have a lovely day. :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Whew, I finally started my period today! On to the meds this Friday. The thought of ovulating in two weeks makes me giddy. I can't even imagine what that must be like! 

Skye this ttc business is not for the weak. It takes a lot of strength to go through what you are going through. People don't have a full understanding and can say all the wrong things. I've totally gone through periods of time when I isolate myself from the world nit is a mode of protection. Go with it if that's what you need right now. 

Twinkle :hugs:

HA thanks for the hippie love! I want some apple butter! Yum!! I hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## twinkle1975

I now have one tooth less than I did before! It wasn't too bad though - the dental surgeon was a woman & she did a much better job than the guy who took my wisdom tooth out! What is apple butter?? I've never heard of it before but it sounds amazing!


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies!!

Heartree, Thanks for the info re: IUI and your friend. I was considering skipping the hcg shot as I ovulate naturally and it's a way to trim the cost, however in the back of my mind, since we're only going to try this once ( I say now), I was thinking why not not go with the shot and improve my chances. So your news helped back up what I was already thinking. 

I am glad AF showed up finally, bet it was the acupuncture apt. I have mine tomorrow and am looking forward to it! I always have big clots every month, with really bad cramps, unless I'm doing acupuncture, then AF is much more bearable. I am glad you can start on your new path and get on with things already!!!

Finally, SKye and HT, it is so hard to be on the ttc road and be reminded all the time of the thing you want most in this world. It's especially hard, I think when you can't control your emotions. So many of us are fine one moment and then BAM! Out of left field something or someone will come along and your crying in the bathroom, car, closet, kitchen, etc. I can never tell when it will hit me. Plus people say the STUPIDEST things. I was trying to talk to a girlfriend the other day about ttc (she doesn't want kids) about our struggle and she just gave me the "your crazy" look, why go to all the trouble. How can one explain???

SO that's it from here . . . ohhhhhh . . . wait forgot had another baby dream, so real and twins! So real in fact I woke up feeling belly! Then I realized I haven't even ov'd yet this month. It either gives me hope or makes me more crazy. 

Love and hugs to all, gotta go to work:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I now have one tooth less than I did before! It wasn't too bad though - the dental surgeon was a woman & she did a much better job than the guy who took my wisdom tooth out! What is apple butter?? I've never heard of it before but it sounds amazing!

Apple butter is like a thicker, spicier applesauce. And despite the name, it does not contain butter... it's called a butter because of its texture and spreadability. We like to put it on toast, muffins, pancakes, pork, stir it into oatmeal, eat it straight out of the jar, etc. :haha: It IS amazing! We love it!

Glad your extraction went well. Enjoy those pain meds! :winkwink:


----------



## steffxttc

hi im new to this thread and im 35 ttc on my 3rd cycle of clomid and finally had 3 mature follies two on left 1.8 1.9 and on on right 1.7 said were a few more but not at that size i have been told i ovulated so we:sex: and now im on my tww and its killing me i had some pain after ovulation lower pelvic area now 4 dpo im feeling emotional crying or down,is this natural also my cm is a diff colour if to much info sorry but need to know if this normal be grateful for any comments thnx
steff 
:kiss:
:dust:to u all xx


----------



## skye2010

OMG Pabloooo,
This is such a good omen. U are so having your baby :)))) Next time u see a dream like this pls don't share it with anyone and go tell it to "Water" (any running water, tap, river,or it can be sea) After you tell the water just ask it to give you your dream.

Twinkle I don't know anything about tooth fairy, u think it might give u wishes too :sleep:
hahahaha

HT not sure if I'm weak or strong but I know I just need to sit in this boat untill I reach the land. :shrug:

Hi Steff, good luck this cycle. TTC is an emotional journey anyway and the hormones doesn't have a good name in keeping you calm unfortunately. Never tried clomid but I did IVF recently and the CM was a weird yellowy color. The nurse said it was because the eggs were forced to grow. Pain might be the ovulation pain. Hope this would be your turn xx

HA my mouth is watering, any recipes?:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Steff. I haven't tried Clomid and am just about to start my first round of Femara which is similar to Clomid. I can't give any advice yet, but wanted to say welcome and I hope you caught the egg this time!

Pablo, my girlfriend also ovulates like clockwork. The doctor made her do Clomid with IUI the first 2 cycles. When that didn't work, she did Clomid and the trigger shot with IUI which was the magic bullet. After her mc she decided she hated Clomid and asked her doctor if she could just do the trigger shot and IUI since she ovulates on CD14. The doctor said that even though she ovulates regularly, the drugs can help produce a stronger egg. So, the doctor switched her to Femara (Letrozole) which is what I'm taking. She got pregnant again with that and the trigger shot combo. Did they say anything to you about the meds? If so, try to get Femara. I've heard by many people including my acupuncturist that it is better. AND you can get it for $10 by printing out their discount coupon on the Femara website.

Twinkle, I'm with Skye, make a wish to that tooth fairy! Glad it is all done and you feel ok!

Skye, you are strong in my eyes. The fact that you are sitting in the boat until you reach land tells me you are strong. Some people might just jump ship. I have people tell me I'm strong a lot and I tend to ponder what that means. Often I don't feel strong. Often I feel like I have no other choice but to keep going. But then I realize, strength comes from choices we make. I have chosen to keep going on this journey. To not give up even in the face of disappointment and grief. There must be some strength in me somewhere to keep me going. I believe the same for all of us who are ttc and are having a hard time of it. 

Speaking of strength, I just saw on AC's FB page that she signed up for a triathalon! You go woman!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, HA, I want a recipe too!!! I have a ton of apples sitting here.


----------



## twinkle1975

Yes apple butter recipes all round please!! Talking of baby dreams - I dreamt I had a baby boy the other night & he wouldn't stop peeing! Everytime I took his nappy off he peed & peed until the whole house was soaking - very odd!!
Welcome Steff!
Will definately be asking the tooth fairy for a wish tonight!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Steff! :hi: I've never taken clomid (or perhaps I should say, I haven't taken clomid yet!) so I can't really offer any specific advice, but lots of ladies on here have. FX'd for you. :hugs:

I am always happy to share recipes! I make my apple butter in a crock pot (slow cooker), so that's what the recipe is written for... I've never made it on the stovetop, so if you don't have a crock pot then just google for a recipe - I'm sure there are some posted online somewhere.


*Apple Butter*

Ingredients:
- apples, enough to fill your crock pot. My crock pot is a 7-qt size - it holds about 30 small apples and yields about 9 half-pints (cups) of apple butter. (If you're using fewer apples, be sure to adjust the other ingredients by the same ratio - otherwise your apple butter will be too sweet/spicy to taste good.) I typically use Granny Smiths or Golden Delicious, but any good cooking variety will do - something not too sweet.
- 2 tablespoons vanilla
- 4 teaspoons cinnamon
- 1 teaspoon ground cloves
- 1 1/2 to 3 cups white granulated sugar
- 1 1/2 to 3 cups brown sugar
(The amount of sugar actually needed really depends on two things: How sweet your apples were to start with, and how sweet you like your apple butter. You really have to sweeten it to taste. Personally, I have never used more than 1 1/2 cups of each kind of sugar.)

Directions:
This is a 2-day process, or an overnight plus all-day process.

Peel, core and quarter the apples. Place the quartered apples in your crock pot along with the vanilla. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours (or overnight). 

Use a potato masher to mash the apples. Stir in remaining ingredients. Cover and cook on low for 6 hours. Then uncover and cook on high until done, stirring every 30 minutes or so. (This usually takes another 6 hours, so you can count on about 12 hours of cooking time on the 2nd day.) The apple butter is done cooking when it holds its shape on a spoon, or has a spreadable consistency, or when you plop a little spoonful onto a chilled plate and it does not separate into a plop plus a ring of liquid around the edge of the plop - after all, if you're going to put it on toast, you don't want it to make your toast soggy.

If you're canning it: Ladle into half-pint (1 cup) jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace, and process in boiling water for 10 minutes.

If you're not a home canner and have no idea what that means (which was me at the start of the summer!), then ladle the apple butter into containers and either freeze it or give it away. 

Treat it like you would a jam - if it's canned and has not been opened, store in a cool, dark, dry place, and refrigerate it after opening. If it's just in regular containers, then either freeze it or store in the refrigerator. 

Like I said earlier, we like to eat it on toast, muffins, pancakes, scones, pork/ham, stirred into oatmeal, and straight out of the jar. :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Futuremommie, sorry about the sadness you feel. I'm also dealing with this sadness as I watch my second cousin with her beautiful baby. She conceived this little one while on drugs and alcohol and the month she conceived she attempted suicide. I find myself SO conflicted sometimes with this. As a Christian woman I'm called to love her and show mercy as I have been given mercy and forgiveness. The fleshy part of me is mad as hell because someone who said she NEVER wanted kids to begin with and put her babies life at risk MANY times, gets to hold this beautiful little girl in her hands. To say I'm jealous is just touching the tip of the iceburg. I've been talking to God about my very own heart filled with frustration, anger, sadness and jealousy. My unfortunate sinful nature. ((sigh))

Happy Auntie...I LOVE apple butter. Sadly I usually wait for someone else to make it because nobody else in my family will eat it. For some reason they'll eat my homemade applesauce but feel the texture of the apple butter isn't what they like and they don't like the color of it. Never mind the good flavor and the fact that it's that way because it has a robust spicey flavor. So I wait for someone to share theirs with me. lol

Do you also pressure can meats, soups and stuff? I finished canning blueberry lemonade jam from all the blueberries we picked this summer. I have the rest in the freezer for blueberry pies, blueberry syrups, scones and muffins. This year I conned many hands so we picked 6 2 gallon buckets of blueberries. :lol:

Felting! I've been wanting to take a felting class. Did you like it? Your going to have to do another project and take pictures of each step so I can see how it's done. :lol:

Steff dear, that's normal what your feeling. The pain could either be the eggs releasing OR the fact that you ovulated. Usually the Dr.'s want follies to be around 2.o. Usually 2 or more at that size makes for better odds. Yours are almost there. Cervical mucus changes and since I have PCOS, I can't really tell you whats normal because nothing about me IS normal. :rofl: Try and relax from all the stress. Have you been trying different clomid doses? Are you doing an IUI? Don't worry about giving TMI, I think this thread is about learning from one another and encouraging each other. It's THE BEST forum I've been on for ttc. The women in here are so different from other threads and sites.

Hearty, so glad you got AF and are close to ovulation soon. 

Twinkle, glad your tooth is out and your feeling okay. :hugs:

Pablo and Skye, your both in my thoughts and prayers! 

We've decided to ttc naturally this time around. While I've hyperstimulated BEFORE ovulation, our hope is those two big ones will disapate and the others will be fully mature. We're just going to take it easy, enjoy each other and have a few :sex: sessions in between. No pressure.

I spoke with another friend with PCOS who actually had a couple cysts from hyperstimulating WHILE SHE WAS PREGNANT. Turned out that the cysts disapated once the placenta kicked in. She said she also had two fully mature eggs that hadn't released at that time too while she was pregnant. She's now at 26 weeks. So all is well. 

Hoping everyone is doing well this week :hug:


----------



## Swapette

skye2010 said:


> Hi Swapette, sorry I don't think I said Hi to you before :)

Hello Skye2010, everyone is so welcoming onhere that it's so easy to join in. Good luck with your IVF, don't know much about it so can't help or advise. :shrug:

Nothing significant from me, on 2WW, don't feel any different to normal, if anything, no symptoms whatsoever!! (on 7 dpo right now)


----------



## Swapette

Talking about dreams, I had a real wierdie last night. It was a nightmare which woke me and unsettled me enough to prevent me from going back to sleerp for a while, I have NEVER had that before! This TTC business really seems to be taking its toll on me.

Won't say too much but suffice to say in my dream I was pregnant and someone was chasing me cos they wanted it. No details required...

*shudder*


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Swapette, that's a nasty dream, I hate the ones that stop you from getting back to sleep. Wishing you sweet dreams tonight xx


----------



## Swapette

Thanks Twinkle, :thumbup:

It really was quite bizarre and my first proper nightmare.

Plus side is that I am knackered tonight so should get a good night tonight :sleep:


----------



## steffxttc

hi Mommy's Angel;7690590]
:dust: 


hi mommys angel my follies were 1.9 1.8 1.7 and few more smaller i also have pcos have tried twice with 50mg of clomid nuthing worked but got follies and ovulated with 100mg got my blood test on fri also my period is every where and also cm diffrent all the time i also dont no what normal is pcos is the bain of my life i havnt had iui xxx:kiss:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well DH just told me over dinner that he dreamt last night that I was pregnant! What's with all the dreams going around these last few nights?? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

steffxttc said:


> hi Mommy's Angel;7690590]
> :dust:
> 
> 
> hi mommys angel my follies were 1.9 1.8 1.7 and few more smaller i also have pcos have tried twice with 50mg of clomid nuthing worked but got follies and ovulated with 100mg got my blood test on fri also my period is every where and also cm diffrent all the time i also dont no what normal is pcos is the bain of my life i havnt had iui xxx:kiss:

Sounds like your on track though. Your follies are almost there. Thing about PCOS, AF is almost ALWAYS everywhere. I'm sure your OB is monitoring you well. Praying you get your :bfp: soon.:hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Happy Auntie...I LOVE apple butter. Sadly I usually wait for someone else to make it because nobody else in my family will eat it. For some reason they'll eat my homemade applesauce but feel the texture of the apple butter isn't what they like and they don't like the color of it. Never mind the good flavor and the fact that it's that way because it has a robust spicey flavor. So I wait for someone to share theirs with me. lol
> 
> Do you also pressure can meats, soups and stuff? I finished canning blueberry lemonade jam from all the blueberries we picked this summer. I have the rest in the freezer for blueberry pies, blueberry syrups, scones and muffins. This year I conned many hands so we picked 6 2 gallon buckets of blueberries. :lol:
> 
> Felting! I've been wanting to take a felting class. Did you like it? Your going to have to do another project and take pictures of each step so I can see how it's done. :lol:

MA, sorry I forgot to answer your questions earlier! Apple butter is the only thing I've ever canned, and I just got started with it this summer. We just moved to Indiana a year ago from coastal Texas (DH got transferred for his job), and we've fallen in love with the agricultural bounty here! I swear, you can stick just about anything in the ground here and it grows! We live near an orchard where I can get apples really cheap (half the price of the grocery store), so I went a little apple crazy this year. :) Taught myself how to do it, and now everyone in my family will be getting a home-cooked Christmas gift this year! The orchard closes for the season next week and I'm wondering if I can squeeze in another round of canning - maybe try some applesauce or apple pie filling. They also have pumpkins for cheap, so I may can some pumpkin butter or pumpkin pie filling as well. (But it's probably all wishful thinking - my schedule next week is pretty full.)

I borrowed a neighbor's copy of the Ball Blue Book of Canning and I'm thinking about trying some other things, but a lot of stuff like soups and things I just freeze... as long as I have space in the extra freezer, I can't see going through the extra steps of canning. But I think next summer when the farmers' markets open up again, I'm going to can all sorts of fresh fruits and veggies. I can't plant any of my own because we don't have a yard, but there's a farmstand on just about every other corner when things are in season.

Have you ever canned anything other than fruity things? 

The felting was really simple, but you do have to be really careful not to stab yourself - and that gets difficult for me when I get to talking with the other ladies in the class! But I am not kidding when I say my project last night turned out ugly as sin. It seriously looks like I could have made from the fur my cat sheds!! :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

Happy Auntie . . . :rofl::rofl: had me laughing. Like the cat hair analogy. I am sure it was not as bad as you make it out to be. Also thanks for the apple butter butter recipe. My sister in law sent us some last year and I've been hunkering for some more. Unfortunately, we're pretty far from any long growing seasons, so maybe next year.

Skye, thanks for the dream info. I will take it to the water next time but let me ask you, does snow count? I live behind a river, but snow is much easier, as the river is frozen part of the year. However, I like the idea of a moving force, so maybe the river, a section that is still flowing will be my next course of action. 

The subconscious is a strong force. All the dreams out there of babies. . . weird. Hope it means lots of BFPs soon!!!

AC, where are you. If training for triathalon yeh you!!! Just hoping you are ok, haven't heard from you in a while. 

That's all for now. AFM, accupuncture tomorrow am, going to take fur kid for the first cross country ski of the season before hand.(Labrador + snow = good time) DH is currently making me watch snowmobile videos. wooohooo. Good thing I have you ladies. 

xxx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Happy Auntie...I LOVE apple butter. Sadly I usually wait for someone else to make it because nobody else in my family will eat it. For some reason they'll eat my homemade applesauce but feel the texture of the apple butter isn't what they like and they don't like the color of it. Never mind the good flavor and the fact that it's that way because it has a robust spicey flavor. So I wait for someone to share theirs with me. lol
> 
> Do you also pressure can meats, soups and stuff? I finished canning blueberry lemonade jam from all the blueberries we picked this summer. I have the rest in the freezer for blueberry pies, blueberry syrups, scones and muffins. This year I conned many hands so we picked 6 2 gallon buckets of blueberries. :lol:
> 
> Felting! I've been wanting to take a felting class. Did you like it? Your going to have to do another project and take pictures of each step so I can see how it's done. :lol:
> 
> MA, sorry I forgot to answer your questions earlier! Apple butter is the only thing I've ever canned, and I just got started with it this summer. We just moved to Indiana a year ago from coastal Texas (DH got transferred for his job), and we've fallen in love with the agricultural bounty here! I swear, you can stick just about anything in the ground here and it grows! We live near an orchard where I can get apples really cheap (half the price of the grocery store), so I went a little apple crazy this year. :) Taught myself how to do it, and now everyone in my family will be getting a home-cooked Christmas gift this year! The orchard closes for the season next week and I'm wondering if I can squeeze in another round of canning - maybe try some applesauce or apple pie filling. They also have pumpkins for cheap, so I may can some pumpkin butter or pumpkin pie filling as well. (But it's probably all wishful thinking - my schedule next week is pretty full.)
> 
> I borrowed a neighbor's copy of the Ball Blue Book of Canning and I'm thinking about trying some other things, but a lot of stuff like soups and things I just freeze... as long as I have space in the extra freezer, I can't see going through the extra steps of canning. But I think next summer when the farmers' markets open up again, I'm going to can all sorts of fresh fruits and veggies. I can't plant any of my own because we don't have a yard, but there's a farmstand on just about every other corner when things are in season.
> 
> Have you ever canned anything other than fruity things?
> 
> The felting was really simple, but you do have to be really careful not to stab yourself - and that gets difficult for me when I get to talking with the other ladies in the class! But I am not kidding when I say my project last night turned out ugly as sin. It seriously looks like I could have made from the fur my cat sheds!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Uh oh, you started it, you'll get addicted. AFM, I haven't gotten to non-acidic yet. I've been afraid of pressure canning until this year. I have SO MANY women who homestead that have said they'd walk me through it, so I'm hoping for Christmas to get a pressure canner. I DO have a grain mill that I recently won and will start using that to mill my grains for fresh flour. It even grinds coffee and peanuts to peanut butter.

I also poke my fingers when I hand quilt. For the most part I use a thimble but sometimes I just don't feel like it, so I get finger poked.


----------



## Skier75

A big "hello" to everyone! :hi: Welcome to the newcomers! I ended up getting a last minute cancellation for an ultrasound yesterday (instead of my scheduled appointment on Friday in Vancouver which is 2 hours away) and I was so incredibly nervous. The last time I had a scan, we found out it was ectopic, so my heart was in my throat, and hubby couldn't be there as he was stuck in a meeting. Anyways, the tech said it was too early to do a proper scan, but there was a gestational sac IN THE RIGHT PLACE! :thumbup: So that's good! I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan, but she guessed that I was about 5 weeks. So now the waiting begins for another scan to hopefully show some development. I've now come down with a cold, and I'm dying to take some sinus relief, and really hope it goes away before next week. I work on the mountain here (with ski school) and it's a horrible feeling to go up and down in altitute with any sinus congestion!

Sorry to ramble on, and I truly hope you all are having positive baby dreams and showering yourselves with loads of baby dust!! :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Uh oh, you started it, you'll get addicted. AFM, I haven't gotten to non-acidic yet. I've been afraid of pressure canning until this year. I have SO MANY women who homestead that have said they'd walk me through it, so I'm hoping for Christmas to get a pressure canner. I DO have a grain mill that I recently won and will start using that to mill my grains for fresh flour. It even grinds coffee and peanuts to peanut butter.
> 
> I also poke my fingers when I hand quilt. For the most part I use a thimble but sometimes I just don't feel like it, so I get finger poked.

Whoa, you're hardcore! Mill your own flour?! I'm too lazy for that! :haha: You're right about canning being addictive, though... the first batch I canned, I couldn't believe how easy it was! And then to just store it on a shelf in the basement and have apple butter whenever I want it, knowing that I did everything from start to finish, from picking the apples off the tree to cooking them to canning and labeling them myself - it's a cool feeling! I agree, though, the notion of pressure canning scares me.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp579 said:


> A big "hello" to everyone! :hi: Welcome to the newcomers! I ended up getting a last minute cancellation for an ultrasound yesterday (instead of my scheduled appointment on Friday in Vancouver which is 2 hours away) and I was so incredibly nervous. The last time I had a scan, we found out it was ectopic, so my heart was in my throat, and hubby couldn't be there as he was stuck in a meeting. Anyways, the tech said it was too early to do a proper scan, but there was a gestational sac IN THE RIGHT PLACE! :thumbup: So that's good! I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan, but she guessed that I was about 5 weeks. So now the waiting begins for another scan to hopefully show some development. I've now come down with a cold, and I'm dying to take some sinus relief, and really hope it goes away before next week. I work on the mountain here (with ski school) and it's a horrible feeling to go up and down in altitute with any sinus congestion!
> 
> Sorry to ramble on, and I truly hope you all are having positive baby dreams and showering yourselves with loads of baby dust!! :flower:

Congrats on the scan. :happydance::flower: Looking forward to hearing the news in the upcoming months on the babys development and maybe what he or she is if you plan to find out. How fun!

As far as sinus issues...go to the nature store and buy yourself a Neti Pot with some saline salt. Add it to water and wash the sinus'. Some friends told me about it last year and it is AWESOME! It's natural with just water and saline salt so it shouldn't hurt you at all and will help clear out those nasal passages.:thumbup: It looks silly, but it works like a charm!:winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LP, I'm so happy your scan went well today!! What a relief!! :hugs: For your sinus congestion, try using a neti pot or just plain steam - set a pot of water to boil, and hang your head over it (not too close so you don't get burned) with a towel over your head for about 10-15 minutes. Ought to help loosen some of the gunk so you can get it out of your head.


----------



## HappyAuntie

LOL, I keep cross-posting! So I see you're a neti pot user, too.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh, you started it, you'll get addicted. AFM, I haven't gotten to non-acidic yet. I've been afraid of pressure canning until this year. I have SO MANY women who homestead that have said they'd walk me through it, so I'm hoping for Christmas to get a pressure canner. I DO have a grain mill that I recently won and will start using that to mill my grains for fresh flour. It even grinds coffee and peanuts to peanut butter.
> 
> I also poke my fingers when I hand quilt. For the most part I use a thimble but sometimes I just don't feel like it, so I get finger poked.
> 
> Whoa, you're hardcore! Mill your own flour?! I'm too lazy for that! :haha: You're right about canning being addictive, though... the first batch I canned, I couldn't believe how easy it was! And then to just store it on a shelf in the basement and have apple butter whenever I want it, knowing that I did everything from start to finish, from picking the apples off the tree to cooking them to canning and labeling them myself - it's a cool feeling! I agree, though, the notion of pressure canning scares me.Click to expand...

You'll find the canning saves money when you pick local produce and store it up for winter. Have you ever tried your hand at making your own yogurt, Keifer or cheese? 

As for the milling, I've been wanting to do it for YEARS but couldn't afford the mill, would you believe this past september I won a 200.00 grain mill?!

The best thing about having a mill is you can buy and store the wheat berries whole for YEARS as long as they are in an air tight bucket. You can also use it to make corn meal, alternative flours like soybean flour or any other bean or potato flours which alot of people who are allergic to gluten use. It'd be WAY cheaper to make your own than pay for the gluten free products. What I like about it is again, we'll start buying the wheat berries which can be stored long term in buckets for YEARS if need be, but when you mill them, you get the fresh nutrients. What alot of people don't know is that the breads we buy in the stores...even whole grains, lose their nutrients after 72 hours. When you mill them fresh and make your own bread, you keep the nutrients in.

Same thing with canning, you know what's going in your fresh produce. There are no preservatives or MSG products to keep the products as used in regular cans AND you cut down on salt which canned products have in them.

Next year you'll have to make salsa and tomato sauce base. If you don't plan to buy a pressure canner you should only keep to acidic things for the water bath. I bet like me, you'll want to can some things. Beans, carrots, etc.

I miss my freezer, we're planning to get one in the spring. We sold ours when we moved from Ohio back home to Central New York. I used to store soups, breads....even milk to freeze. We like skim milk, so I'd buy 2 percent when it was on sale. Then just take it out when we needed it. Saved us quite a bit. I also miss buying several turkeys, hams, etc., while their on sale and freezing them. ((sigh))

I love to cook and learned how to do all these older past-times while we were fostering our teens in Ohio. It became something I loved to do. Hopefully one day we'll have more additions to our family to enjoy the simpler things in life with us.:thumbup:

Who knew we had a few things in common like this. :lol: I like having things like this to pass the time when we're going through the rollercoaster of ttc.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> LOL, I keep cross-posting! So I see you're a neti pot user, too.... :thumbup:

:rofl: too funny! I couldn't do without one now! I look silly, but it is a miracle! ((sound the angels singing Hallelujah Chorus))


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh yeah, I freeze milk all the time. And I can't remember the last time I bought a hunk of meat that wasn't on sale! I stock up when it is, then "shop" from my freezer when it's time to plan dinner. I even have a turkey in there for T'giving that I bought for about $0.20/lb right after Easter! :happydance:

I am enthralled with the idea of knowing what's in my produce, but I worry about the texture - I really can't stand the texture of commercially canned veggies so I don't know if home canning them would be any better.


----------



## skye2010

Hey Twinkle your dreams a good omen too. Peeing in your dream means resolving a serious problem, relief, releasing tension. If you see someone else pee in your dream it means this person will help u with a problem. Your dream means your baby will bring happiness but also a lot of good fortune and wealth to your house. :))
All baby dreams are a good sign so keep track girls and tell it to water. The water has to be running or in abundance. So it can be a running tap water too. Don't know about the snow. :)))
But if you have a bad dream and you get scared you can still tell it to the water and ask it to keep the evil away from you. 
One other thing, if you see blood in a dream that dream is cancelled. So it just doesn't mean anything at all.
Hahahhaa, u guys probobly think I'm a cuckoo, but this is just an old granny nonsense. Good to pass the time Hahahhahahaha. Although I believe this granny nonsense.

Now I am so jelous of all the fresh home produce you guys are doing. Does the fresh flour taste better when you bake? And how do you do canning? After filling the can and shutting the lid do you just stick can in boiling water for 10 minutes?

The only fresh produce I know is tomato paste and pickles. For the paste you need 3 weeks of sun which we don't get in the UK. And the pickles are cheaper to buy than make it cause the fresh vegetables are ridiculusly expensive. But I am tempted with the apple butter. What color will it turn out? Brown? 
Also I thought freezing the chicken makes the meat tougher. I only freeze mince meat. How about milk? How long can you keep it frozen?


----------



## Goldy

Hope everyone is doing well. Am just going through some form of depression. This ttc path is some journey... Wonder at times why we all have to go through this when we want kids so much... Attended a baby shower this weekend...what a nightmare it was...Didn't think it would affect me that much.

The MC asked the pregnant lady who apparently was a friend of a friend on whether she had planned the pregnancy and all she could come up with was 'This was an accident' felt like someone had just pushed a sword in my heart.. Cannot express the pain I felt.. She even added that of all the 4 kids she had she had never planned for them it just happened. And here I am asking God why I (we) have to go so much for what others do not labour for. Those 'accidents' never end up in miscarriages and yet the treasured pregnacies are lost...

Am just going through something.. Dont know exactly what it is.. Hope you strong women have a blessed day! 

Heart tree I now understand when you say you had to dress a pregnant women.. These issues amazingly trigger what one is trying so hard to bury in ones heart.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Ladies! :hi:


----------



## twinkle1975

hello everyone! I survived the night without sticking my tongue in the hole my tooth left & have had almost no pain - I've now started the salt water rinses - yucky! Talking of which, I've just watched a video of someone using a neti-pot - looks hysterical!!

So I've had a read back over the last few pages & made some notes - if I've missed anyone I'm sorry! 

Goldy - I'm sorry you're feeling down atm, I know we all get that feeling sometimes especially when others seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Our time WILL come!

Skye (Sema) - thanks for the advice about dreams - I'm having such odd ones recently!

MA (Rebekah) and HA (Melissa) - goodness me you are domestic goddesses!! I made chicken soup from scratch & thought I was the bees knees - now I see I'm only a beginner!

Steff - couldn't remember if I'd said hello or not so - helloand welcome!!

Future Mommie - keep the faith - your baby is out there waiting for you xx

Heart Tree (Amanda) - glad you're going to be around more!

Swapette - did you sleep better last night?

lp - so glad your scan went well

Svetaya - thanks for the hugs

Carole - it is flipping freezing you're right!

Love and hugs to AC - (or should we be calling her superwoman now?), Miss Muffet (Steph), Lucy (Maria) and Pablo


----------



## skye2010

Future Mommy and Carole, how are you doing girls?


----------



## twinkle1975

AF is here - at least I hadn't got my hopes up this month & I was already spending the day in my pjs!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Me, a goddess??!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: No, I am no domestic goddess. If you could see the state of my house, you'd know. And as for cooking, I love cooking for special occasions or baking special things, but cooking dinner every night is a real drag - I hate it. We eat out a lot, partly because cooking for two hardly seems worth it - cooking and cleanup take twice as long as eating it! No, I am no goddess. I made apple butter yesterday because it was going to be more fun than dusting and vacuuming, so I put those chores off for another day!

Skye, the apple butter turns out a really dark brown. The process of canning is pretty simple, but there are very specific steps that have to be followed precisely in order to make sure all potential bacteria gets killed and the food remains safe to eat after being stored at room temperature for up to a year. A good tutorial with step-by-step instructions can be found at https://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/step_by_step_high_acid_foods/34.php

Goldy, I'm sorry you're having a hard time. :hugs: We all know how that feels. Just remember that it is ALWAYS ok to decline an invitation to a baby shower! And it's ok to say you'll be there and then change your mind at the last minute and not go. And it's ok to go and then excuse yourself for a private cry if you have to. (Going is a lot easier if you have at least one person there who knows what you're going through to be your "wingman".) You have to do what's right for how you feel on any given day, and no one else has to understand your reasons. The fact of the matter is that unless they've been in your shoes, they won't understand your reasons. 

FWIW, though, I have found that the more I talk about it, the more I learn that I have friends who HAVE been in my shoes, they just never told anyone about it. The more open I am about my losses, I find the more understanding people are, and the more women there are who come forward with their own stories of struggles, making all of us feel less alone and more normal. I'm not suggesting we all wear all our emotions on our sleeves all the time (there are times when it's just not appropriate), but I do think we do ourselves a disservice by keeping all this to ourselves. If we keep our losses and heartache to ourselves, we are propping up the notion that society seems to have that mc is no big deal, that it's something you get over easily, that we didn't love our babies. I've come to view my situation as an opportunity to educate those who have no clue what they're talking about, and even if they treat me insensitively, maybe they'll think twice the next time a friend of theirs loses a baby and remember what I've told them, and they'll be kinder and gentler and more sensitive to her than they were to me.


----------



## pablo797

moning ladies.
HA and MA, I too think your domestic goddeses. Go girls! I too freeze everything! Where we live food prices can be pretty high, so I drive to Denver,hit costco and freeze a month's or more worth of meat. I freeze everything from chicken to filet mignon and all turns out well. Skye,the biggest enemy to frozen food is freezer burn which is caused by air, so try and seal out all the air best you can and meat will be ok for a while. 

-Skye, also love the dream analysis! I will take my deams to the river behind my house from now on! So interesting your knowledge, where did you learn it?

LP, glad the scan went well!!! So excited for you! I have also heard the neti pot is a must have. Are you working yet? Our mountain opens tomorrow and I plan to make a few turns before work! Mostly man made snow so far. 

Goldy, so sorry you are having a rough day. Baby showers seem to be our own particular type of hell. I wish you all the best. It will get better, but I know some days will just bury you in sadness. We're here for you, cry it out and you'll feel better. Huge hugs to you.

Twinkle, glad you are feeling better and good luck with the saline rinsse, yuck! 

AFM, had accupuncture apt this am. She was great and turns out the specialist we're seeing in december uses her as a referal for all mountain patients. So I finally feel in good hands. FM, i'm not going to lie to you she got a few spots that were a little tender but i figure my chi must have really been blocked. Feel relaxed and hopeful, should OV this weekend. Fingers crossed! 

xx to everyone else!! Missymoo big hi to you too!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi :hi:

Was just trying to catch up a bit, but things move fast here and seems so much is going on! 

Goldy sorry you feeling bad, I was feeling the same in June/July after I lost the second. My 13 year old stepson was an 'accident', she got pregnant against my OH's wishes, and I remember thinking 'why the hell can she 'accidentally on purpose' have a baby so easily, and when we plan and wait for the right time, I just lose them. But have hope, you will get there, I am beginning to hope I might have actually got there this time, 14 weeks tomorrow, so you never know what is around the corner, keep believing it will happen for you! :hugs::hugs: In the meantime, totally avoid things that will just make you feel bad! :hugs:

To all the 'domestic goddesses', you are like super women to me, I have never been like that..if I can stuff it in the oven after work and it's easy, that's great, I wish I could be more inventive! :wacko::blush:

Twinkle glad the toothie is ok, :hugs:

LP so glad you got a good scan, exciting, you will love seeing the heartbeat in a few weeks! :flower:

Hi everyone else, happyauntie, pablo, skye, missy moomoo and anyone I missed :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well. I have been so swamped at work that I have only been able to lurk and not post. :wacko:

HA  I absolutely LOVE apple butter. The first time I ever tried it I was 8 and it has been a favorite ever since. Thank you for the recipe. I will have to give it a try.:happydance:

Goldy  I hope that you week /weekend gets better. :hugs:

Twinkle  YAY for not sticking your tongue in the tooth hole! LOL. Hopefully your pain will go away soon! :flower:

LP  congrats on a good scan! That is wonderful news. I can concur with HA and MA the neti pot works and I almost always recommend it to friends with stuffy noses. You can pick one up at most pharmacies. :D

Swapette  Not sure if you are religious or not, but any time I have a bad dream or night mare, I say the Lords Prayer over and over again, until I feel better and usually, my dreams are better after that. O:)

Hi and welcome Steff! :wave:

Skye  I like the granny nonsense! When I was in middle school, I used to want to be a dream therapist, so I find your information on what dreams mean, etc, extremely fascinating!:winkwink:

Pablo  glad that your acupuncture was a success! :thumbup:

Hi and :hug: to Lucy, Missy Moo, AC, Heart Tree, Future Mommie, Carole, Svet, and anyone else I may have missed. 

And much :spermy: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oops! Forgot to add that I have to agree...from everything I have read Happy Aunti and Mommy's Angel, you are domestic goddesses! I am truly amazed and inspired by all the creativity!


----------



## Swapette

skye2010 said:


> But if you have a bad dream and you get scared you can still tell it to the water and ask it to keep the evil away from you.

I might just do that! Thanks for that Skye :thumbup:


----------



## Swapette

Twinkle, thanks for asking, slept very well so feel better. x

How's the hole in your gum?


----------



## Swapette

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Swapette &#8211; Not sure if you are religious or not, but any time I have a bad dream or night mare, I say the Lord&#8217;s Prayer over and over again, until I feel better and usually, my dreams are better after that. O:)

Awe Thank you Miss Muffet, it felt so real I'm happy to give anything a go, I go to mass sometimes but don't know the Lord's Prayer (nothing Google can't help me with!).

So tonight, tell it to the water as suggested by Skye, and recite the Lord's Prayer...

:hugs:

ETA: Congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

aww, thank you all for your kind comments. Cooking is a passion and the rest came from living from paycheck to paycheck when my husband was in college and then when we fostered to keep our girls healthy. 

HA, I'm not quite sure about the texture of canning non-acidic. If my friends example was anything, they tasted REALLY good! For the most part, I'd choose to freeze, but the idea of having soup on hand would be AWESOME. There are some homesteaders that can milk, one from Alaska cans salmon. It's been interesting to see what people can.

Skye, as far as the taste of freshly milled bread, I can taste it. Can't really describe the difference, but it's a really nice flavor. I also use whole wheat pastry flour for cookies and other baked goods. We've switched out white sugar for cane juice crystals, Sucanat for brown sugar and agave nectar for other dishes. Agave nectar is low on the glycemic index and is similar in taste and texture to honey.

I learned all this when I came home. Doug was going to school full time, interning full time and working a minimum wage job full time when he asked if I would think about staying home as a homemaker. I quite my high paying job and we lived on one income. I learned to cut coupons, how to cut costs in the home and even contacted food vendors for money saving coupons..you'd imagine my surprise when we received FREE coupons. It was awesome. I still have a whole lot to learn but being home as homemaker is where I now feel is my calling. I can't wait to add Stay at home mommy to the list, but as far as being a homemaker, I love what I do, it's fulfilling and to spite what "The real housewives of whatever city", many of us don't sit at home all day long and do nothing. I try to get my housework done, then the meals then I do craft projects, I'm also doing work for the church to help others in our community, we have our Bible studies and so much more. It's such a blessing to be home and it's in my opinion what I'm good at.

Just wanted to say that your all a great bunch! What a blessing you all are and I pray you all get your :bfp: soon dear friends! :hug:


----------



## skye2010

:flower:Lucyb it is so good to read that your ultrasound went well and your baby is healthy. I get inspired that I can be pregnant too :))) Same to you LP. Good luck girls xxx

My dream knowledge is what more or less everyone knows in Turkey cause we are a superstitious bunch who likes coffee cup reading and interpreting dreams. I just check the internet for the symbols I don't know. I think water is believed to be powerful in many cultures. On May 5 night we celebrate the spring by making small fires in the street and jumping over them. :) Must be a pagan tradition and it's quite fun. We write our wishes on a piece of paper and then we send it to Hidir Baba who is believed to live in the water. So the pieces of paper is thrown in the water.

Rebekah I love cooking too but you are well advanced about the ingredients :thumbup: I'll check my supermarket for cane juice crystals and sucanat. Why not try :)))

Goldy dear, ups and downs come and go in TTC. I find great a solace in this thread and from all you girls. Someone always manages to put a smile on my face when I'm down. Hope you feel better now too. I try to keep away from pregnant ladies and try not to compare myself but when I have to face it I just dip and get upset. We don't have to control our feelings all the time. As Hearty says "This is a tough journey and we just have to take it as it comes' Perhaps accepting your sadness and knowing that it will pass and one day you will catch your dream might make you feel better.
Sticky bb dust all girl :kiss:xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well girls, I'm wide awake at 4am and out for the month. :bfn: Even though I knew our timing was off with our bd'ing, I still feel disappointed. Not devastated, just disappointed. 

On to another cycle.


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: HA xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww Happy Auntie :hugs: I understand your disappointment. I think after awhile the devastation dwindles but the disappointment is still there. The bright side to all of this is you haven't lost hope. It'll happen dear friend :hugs: it may take it's time but a friend of mine once said it's a slow process worth waiting for. I believe you'll get your :bfp: and will carry to term your beautiful baby. Don't lose hope. Grieve this negative testing, but remember to get up and hope for next month. In the meantime your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Swapette

Happy Auntie - so sorry to hear about your BFN, but look on the bright side, more BD!


----------



## skye2010

Bloody BFN and AF :(((( Sorry HA. Let's hopw next time....


----------



## skye2010

Bloody BFN and AF :(((( Sorry HA. Let's hope next time....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Swapette said:


> Happy Auntie - so sorry to hear about your BFN, but look on the bright side, more BD!

Hm, okay, I may be out of the norm here, but does anyone get sick of :sex: after bd'ing so much? more :sex: isn't always the bright side for me :rofl: sometimes I'd rather a massage and some champagne!:happydance: :lol:

Just wondering if your all hungry for :sex: all the time or if you, like me, get sick of it sometimes? :shrug::lol:


----------



## Swapette

Perhaps I haven't ttc long enough? :)
Tho admittedly, by OV, I do look forward to a rest


----------



## heart tree

Happy Auntie, I'm so sorry about the BFN. I know you didn't think you hit the timing right, but it is still impossible not to hope. My last cycle, we weren't even trying. We made sure not to BD on the days that I thought I was Ov'ing. My cycle was so long and my LP was so long, I even had a little hope even though I knew it was impossible. What amazes me is our ability to feel awful for a few days, pick ourselves up again and then be filled with hope. May I ask (and please forgive me if you've already said so), would you ever consider IUI? I know you've gotten pregnant naturally twice already, but I just wondered if at any point you would think about moving it to the next level. I guess I'm also asking for myself. This will be my first cycle trying since my last mc and I wonder how fast/slow it will happen. Then I wonder when I will decide to bypass my cervix all together and get those sperm closer to the egg.

MA, I get sooooo sick of BD'ing LOL! Truth be told, I really only like it during the TWW or when we aren't trying. When there is any sort of pressure, I can't seem to have much fun. My brain starts working in overdrive. I panic when I get my positive OPK, because I don't know if DH will be too tired to BD. If I can seduce him, I start to worry if DH will be able to finish the deed. We've had issues with that in the past. It is such a mind game for me that I lose the point of it being fun. 

I'm starting my Femara/Letrozole today :happydance: DH asked me about it and when I estimate I'll be Ov'ing. I told him if all goes according to plan, I should Ov in the next 12 days or so. I usually don't tell him when I'm Ov'ing because he sometimes gets performance anxiety. I told him I was concerned about discussing it in such a clinical way. Now I'm nervous that he knows my timeframe and it won't happen. He assures me it will, but I'm terrified. I told him we should just BD every other day starting in a few days so that the pressure is off. Yeah right. I don't know the meaning of the pressure being off these days!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ugh, I am SO sick of the bd!! Well, maybe not bd in general, but of the timing and the planning and the test sticks and wasted progesterone suppositories and the mess they make and the hassle of it all.... That's a big part of my let-down each month is dammit, we have to do this for another month. At least now we have the cialis and levitra to try - hopefully that will solve DH's performance anxiety and the sex will be less of a chore. I hate sounding like a shrew when I say things like that, but let's face it, when you're doing it because you have to and not because you want to, that's what it feels like. And it's not that I don't enjoy sex, I just don't enjoy ttc.

I don't know how far I'm willing to go. I have tried to avoid letting my thoughts go there, but if it doesn't happen next month, that will be 6 months of carefully timed sex with no pregnancy, so I will need to go back to the RE and ask what's next. I imagine that will be clomid, but we may need to start thinking about IUI. I have tried really hard not to complain about it on here because I know some of you have been trying for years and have never been pregnant and I don't want to seem disrespectful of how difficult that is. But the fact is that DH and I are both freaking out about it. With both pregnancies, we got pregnant the very first month of trying... and now it's been 6 months with nothing to show for it. In January it will have been 2 years of ttc (though, granted, there were a couple of breaks in there after each mc and during the recurrent mc testing... but still, 2 years since we started this journey). If we are lucky, I will be 38 when #1 is born... that doesn't leave much time for a second - it only gets harder with age, and if it's taken 2 years to have one, well, you see what I mean? 2 years ago when we got pregnant right away, I didn't have a worry in the world - I would have been 36 when it was born, plenty of time to have a second, various age-related risks were still very low... and here we are 2 years later, finding ourselves in a completely different game. And I think what scares me so much is that I just don't know how far I'm willing to go to intervene and make this happen... I just can't justify going broke in order to have a baby.... 

And every month it just gets harder and scarier and more uncertain....

Today as I did my grocery shopping, I found myself thinking that at this point I don't expect it to happen... if it does, I will be overjoyed, but I'm not counting on it. I think it's a self-defense mechanism - I had the same thought process during my second pregnancy - I expected it to end in mc and was crushed but not surprised when it did....


----------



## heart tree

I hear you HA. We're on almost 3 years of ttc and have 3 losses to show for it. It took me 8 cycles to get pregnant the second time. I have no idea what to think now that I'm going to try an ovulation drug. And even if I do get pregnant again, will it stick? I don't have any reassurance from any doctors that it will this time around. The clock is ticking indeed and I start thinking similar thoughts to you. I start to envision my life without children and have been trying to find peace with that life. I keep telling myself, ok, if I don't have kids then I can use all that money to travel around the world, I can get a dog, I can buy a house. I think you are right, it is a self-defense mechanism. It's the whole idea of expecting the worst and being thrilled if anything else happens that is even slightly better. 

I don't think you are complaining or disrespectful to the other women who haven't conceived. We are all walking in this journey together. The fact of the matter is, whether we have gotten pregnant or not, none of us have a baby in our arms to call our own. Before I had miscarriages, I used to think "well at least you know you can get pregnant" about other women who had mcs. Now I know better. It is no comfort knowing you can get pregnant but not be able to hold onto the pregnancies. There is nothing satisfying or comforting about that fact. Add to it the stress that you've gotten pregnant so easily in the past and now it isn't easy this time around. That can definitely cause your head to spin. 

Harder, scarier and more uncertain...you hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Ugh, I am SO sick of the bd!! Well, maybe not bd in general, but of the timing and the planning and the test sticks and wasted progesterone suppositories and the mess they make and the hassle of it all.... That's a big part of my let-down each month is dammit, we have to do this for another month. At least now we have the cialis and levitra to try - hopefully that will solve DH's performance anxiety and the sex will be less of a chore. I hate sounding like a shrew when I say things like that, but let's face it, when you're doing it because you have to and not because you want to, that's what it feels like. And it's not that I don't enjoy sex, I just don't enjoy ttc.
> 
> I don't know how far I'm willing to go. I have tried to avoid letting my thoughts go there, but if it doesn't happen next month, that will be 6 months of carefully timed sex with no pregnancy, so I will need to go back to the RE and ask what's next. I imagine that will be clomid, but we may need to start thinking about IUI. I have tried really hard not to complain about it on here because I know some of you have been trying for years and have never been pregnant and I don't want to seem disrespectful of how difficult that is. But the fact is that DH and I are both freaking out about it. With both pregnancies, we got pregnant the very first month of trying... and now it's been 6 months with nothing to show for it. In January it will have been 2 years of ttc (though, granted, there were a couple of breaks in there after each mc and during the recurrent mc testing... but still, 2 years since we started this journey). If we are lucky, I will be 38 when #1 is born... that doesn't leave much time for a second - it only gets harder with age, and if it's taken 2 years to have one, well, you see what I mean? 2 years ago when we got pregnant right away, I didn't have a worry in the world - I would have been 36 when it was born, plenty of time to have a second, various age-related risks were still very low... and here we are 2 years later, finding ourselves in a completely different game. And I think what scares me so much is that I just don't know how far I'm willing to go to intervene and make this happen... I just can't justify going broke in order to have a baby....
> 
> And every month it just gets harder and scarier and more uncertain....
> 
> Today as I did my grocery shopping, I found myself thinking that at this point I don't expect it to happen... if it does, I will be overjoyed, but I'm not counting on it. I think it's a self-defense mechanism - I had the same thought process during my second pregnancy - I expected it to end in mc and was crushed but not surprised when it did....

Darlin, don't worry about us. We each have our own story and just because it took me years and we still don't have a child, doesn't mean that your struggle to get there is any less important. I think all our journey's are important and that's why we're here for each other.

As far as continuing, that's YOUR decision. I will say that if you choose to more forward, it may be just what you need to get pregnant. I have several friends who got pregnant on Clomid, and have heard that Femara which Hearty is on is an even better drug. I would suggest that if you choose the Clomid route, you have the IUI done. If your spending the money on the Clomid, because it can cause futile cervical mucus, it's best to have the IUI which passes your cervix and the swimmies get directly to the place they need to go with better odds of fertilization. If you have insurance, call the insurance company and ask them if they cover IUI's, Clomid prescriptions and even Injectables like Gonal F. See what they cover. I understand that some insurance carriers in some states don't cover any treatments, or cover up to fertility treatments. If that's the case, call you RE, find out how much they charge for IUI's and whether or not the monitoring by sonogram would be covered as a regular treatment. Check out the expenses and if your insurance carrier doesn't cover them, right now will enable you to save until the new year. Don't give up, but have that conversation with your husband where you'd like to take it. It's OKAY if you don't want to move forward.

I'll tell you, we've ALWAYS planned to adopt. Had I not conceived Jackson last year that would have been the only route we would've chosen. Since fertility treatment is covered here, we're trying it and both Doug and I have decided when we will stop. Even if we DO conceive, we plan to adopt one day. I don't exactly know where:shrug: For years we had China until the BMI factor came into play a few years ago. Doug wants to adopt from both the U.S. AND Africa. We both want a housefull of kids. I'm an only child and it was hard without siblings, though I made friends with many I would NEVER want an only child. I'd be grateful, but I'd try my hardest to give my child a sibling if only through fostering like we did when we were in Ohio.

Ugh! You both have no idea how glad I am you mentioned the :sex: part. I LOVE my husband with a passion but I as you said, the ttc part of it is NOT FUN. Last night I tried to seduce my husband and he couldn't keep it up. Of course I get all frustrated like it's my fault which makes the poor guy feel just awful:shrug::cry: Turns out this morning he said he had 8 pills left and was counting that CD 8 was on Sunday and we're going to ttc every other day for two weeks until we hit cd 22 (I usually ovulate between Cd 19 & 21). So in HIS head, he already was in ttc mode. I think that's why last night didn't go so well. UGH! SO FRUSTRATING. Thank goodness for the viagra. We have just enough to go at it this month. On an exciting note, a friend of mine with PCOS who also hyperstimmed and had to take a break, actually conceived during this time. I'm trying to keep a level head about it though. It would be funny if we conceived on our month off.:haha: 

Oh, and I can understand not getting the bfp only to have to do this all over again. The end of the injectables this month I was in tears. Doug asked what he could do and I said he could do the injections, blood draws and sonograms for a month so I can take a break. Haha Well, be careful what you wish for right?! Now I'm on a break from the whole lot.:wacko::nope:

Swapette, maybe it's the newness OR maybe your drive is much different. Not sure your age either. Also add the PCOS to it and I have one crappy drive. Thing is, when I'm in the mood, WATCH OUT :sex: :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey HA, as one of those who has never been pregnant I haven't taken offence at all, as HT says we're all in this together and IMO you have it so much harder than me - I might not have had the high of a BFP but I can't imagine the nightmare of a MC. HT is also right - whatever our journey's none of us has had the joy of holding out baby and we should all support each other until we get our wish.

I finally have a bit of news - got a letter from the NHS today - the clinic have received my referral and if I haven't heard from them to make an appointment by the end of January I need to get in touch with them. Part of me is cross that it could be another almost 3 months before I even get to make an appointment but the other part is pleased that I get some extra time to shed some weight! Done my first full day of weightwatchers today & have got enough points left at the end of the day for a bar of chocolate! Yay!!
Love to you all


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh ps - TTC :sex: is SOOO boring!! Really does nothing for me - I find it a chore & something to get over with asap! I'm much more in the mood now we know I'm not Oving at the mo as DH can do all the things that hit the spot for me! :winkwink:

And Rebekah I LOVE your new siggie!! Christmas is coming!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Twinkle! It's a start. Man is the system SLOW there! It must be SO frustrating sometimes. Especially with a time sensitive issue. The good news is it will be a blessed New Year with hopes of a little one. Woohoo!!

Thank You for the siggie comment. Your Christmas is Coming comment made me think of the Christmas Carole song "Christmas Is Coming the Goose Is getting fat". :rofl: Just the words sparked a memory that puts a smile on my face.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSzVDDf3c64

Christmas is coming,
The geese are getting fat,
Please put a penny
In the old man's hat.
If you haven't got a penny,
A ha'penny will do, 
If you haven't got a ha'penny,
Then God bless you.

Christmas is coming, 
lights are on the tree,
Hang up your stocking for Santa Claus to see.
If you you haven't got a stocking, 
a little sock will do;
If you haven't got a little sock, 
God bless you!

Christmas is coming, 
the season of good cheer,
Let's all sing a carol for the brand-new year!
If you haven't got a carol, 
a jolly song will do;
If you haven't got a jolly song, 
God... bless... you...!


----------



## pablo797

Good Saturday Morning ladies,

We're camping again this weekend in Utah, chilly, but we've got a camper and stay pretty warm!

So did not get a chance to write yesterday so I'll fill you in . . . good news first.
Woke up Friday AM and got the OPK smiley face! So much better than trying to interpret the lines! Anyway it was good news as DH and I had BD the night before and again that morning. So i hope timing is going to be on, especially with the acupuncture.

Bad news . . . after BDing, took my dog for a cross country ski. It's a little early in the year and the snow coverage is a little sparse but I thought it would be ok, and it was, until . . . I got to the top of the hill and started on a long down hill, had plenty of speed then hit a patch of rocks. For all you ladies that don"t ski, when skis hit rocks you instantly stop and are pitched forward. For me this meant pitching forward onto the rocky ground at about 15 miles an hour and skidding about 10 feet. I laid there doing a check to make sure nothing was broken as I hit really hard on my right side, but no broken collar bone or dislocated shoulder, think I got lucky. Anyway limped my way out of the woods. I couldn't stay there, no ski patrol to pick my ass up, I was about 1.5 miles from the nearest road, no cell phone, and it was about 10 degrees so I couldn't stay there or I'd freeze to death. Reason for this story relates back to BDing. Needless to say I am now one really big hurting bruise, especially on my right side shoulder, arm and leg. But . . . I'm in the smiley face days of OPK and i think I OVd this morning. Let me tell you how much I DIDN'T want to BD this morning!!! However, a girl has to do what a girl has to do, so bruises be damned I got my sexy panties on and went for it. Sacrifices we make.

As for the other line of discussion, I will admit that when i started TTc I was jealous of those that got pregnant and didn't understand the full implications of a MC. I have you ladies to thank for educating me in this area. I now have much more sympathy for friends that have been down the ttc road and have MC. I also understand the frustration and the feeling of resignation. When AF hit last month I really took a step back and thought to myself, "you have to come to grips that this may not happen, you may not have kids and you have to find a way to live a meaningful life". It's a hard thing to come to grips with and sometimes I feel like it will be fine. Like Heartree said, we'd travel more, have more money, go camping all the time, etc. :grr:But I'm not ready to give up yet.:grr: We are still trying naturally, with the acupuncture, and have the appointment for IUI specialist in December. After that, who knows. I'm 39, talk about a ticking clock, and I am starting to feel like there is something seriously wrong with me and it will never happen. We are unexplained infertile, so I just don't know.

Ok, enough of that, on a more positive note, I love all the christmas stuff!!! For us it means the busy time of year at work, but I love buying presents! I am known throughout the family as the best present giver, always picking just the right thing. SO Ho, Ho, Ho, to everyone and I hope this christmas season is full of lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp: and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 

I didn't reply to everyone today but will get caught up soon! xxx anna


----------



## mpepe32

Oh jeez pablo, sorry to hear you got hurt but glad you were able to get up and get to safety. I understand the conversation you've had with yourself, I'm trying to to accept that I might never have kids and am trying to look at the other areas of my life where I am blessed. Take care everyone:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OOOuch, sounds really painfull Pablo, and double well done for doing your deed even though u are in pain :)))


----------



## FutureMommie

I'm away on a mini vacay with my DH but today I starting spotting so AF I'm sure will be here tomorrow full force! On to the next cycle I guess! ugh! The fertility meds make me feel awful but I know it will be worth it soon.

Hope you guys are having a great weekend, I will catch up on all of your post when I get back home.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ooh, enjoy your mini-vacay, FM! :)


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies...I hope you have all had a good week?

I'm sorry I've been a bit AWOL. This week was a tough one for me. After the D&C, my Dr. told me that the tissue would be sent away for testing. Well the results came in and I was told it was a chromosomal abnormality that caused the miscarriage - extra chromosome #16, which apparently is very, very common.

The good news is that my Dr. says this means I am at no increased risk for this happening again. If the results of the test were normal, I think I would have been more upset because then I would be blaming myself. 

My Dr. asked me if I wanted to know the baby's sex. I said I did and she told me it was a girl.

Yesterday was day 28 of my cycle and when I should have started my period. What is weird is that I spotted yesterday and I assumed that was my period. ...and then it stopped as soon as it started. I'm still waiting for my period. 

Not sure if I should be concerned about that? That's not happened to me before. (This is period #2 after the D&C). Perhaps my body is still adjusting..

How is everyone else doing? xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Oh Pablo!! I can't imagine the drop let alone the pain. I'm still dying of pain with my knee from falling in Oct. I STILL haven't been to the Dr.s I'm freaked out about having a bone scan done because I don't want to hurt any potential little one that "could" call my womb home. I am in EXCRUCIATING pain though when I sit down or get up. I keep thinking what an idiot I am for not having it checked out because after all this time, I would've thought if it were something small I'd be healed by now. I scream getting up, sleeping I have to sleep with my leg on top of pillows and if I move I scream. Tried ibuprofin, it doesn't work, tried aspercream, worked for a bit and stopped working too.

Your drop I couldn't even imagine, nor could I even think of bd'ing through it all. It's bad enough screaming through the knee pain. He's only allowed to move in certain directions. :rofl:

Well, praying you get your :bfp: soon.

FutureMommie, aww bummer! :hugs: Sorry to hear you got AF. As you said, we'll just push through to next month. 

Keep that positive attitude ladies. I know there is potential for not getting the things we hope for, BUT, it's worth a try. I won't give up until my body says it's time. Even then, I'll adopt if I can't carry or conceive. We planned on doing it anyways so it's never far from my mind. I'll take as many children as will fit in the house. :rofl:

Well, today has been CRAZY! We went Christmas shopping (which I loathe doing), errand running, and then of course grocery shopping. We came home, watched Date Night and laughed through the whole thing, then Doug started 5 lbs of sausage, we chopped 4 cups each of onions and celery and I can't tell you how many bags of breaded stuffing. I already used 3 big boxes of chicken broth and will buy two more tomorrow. We mixed it all together with our favorite herb seasoning and it's now in the portable roaster we have and ready for tomorrows church-wide thanksgiving dinner. Since I'm setting up and taking down the whole event I thought I'd make that and decided to BUY the apple and pumpkin pies from our greek bakery here. Praise God for them! I just couldn't wrap my head around two more projects. I'm tired as it is. Can't wait for the event tomorrow. I think there's around 130 or so ppl. NEVER have I put on an event like this. I do it with our extended families, but Holy Cats! What did I get myself into. :lol:

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah good luck with all the cooking, sounds delicious. I'm gonna be roasting a chicken in a minute, I was just thinking what I should be cooking as trimmings :)) Your knee seems a bit concerning though since you had so much pain for so long. You must get it checked in case it's fractured. My nan had a fractured arm and lived with it for 2.5 months cause the pain was not unbearable but just didn't heal. Poor thing had to wear a sling for the next 2 months.
Animalcracker at least it is relieveing to point out what is wrong but nevertheless it is still upsetting to find out about your baby. My thoughts are with you, you are not lonely.
FM have good fun on your mini break and very sorry about AF. I hope you are not too upset.xxx


----------



## skye2010

HA, I got all the apples so I'm ready to try this apple butter. I just googled another recipe to check and it says use Apple Cider vinegar and some lemon. Do u use that too?


----------



## HappyAuntie

I've seen recipes that do, but I've never made it that way. I just use the apples, spices and sugars.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hello ladies :hi: x


----------



## FutureMommie

I just need to vent a second! For the 1st time in the almost 3 years of ttc I got a baby shower invitation and AF all within 2 days! What a way to end the weekend.


----------



## skye2010

FM hun, find an excuse and avoid the babyshower if you can. It really is bad timing. It might trigger all your emotions and make you very upset. Putting more pressure on yourself is not a great idea. Maybe you can chose a girly present for your friend like jewelry, make up etc to cheer her up after her pregnancy and send it to her. So you don't have to be shopping in a baby shop. Everyone will bring baby presents any way and newly mum's are always happy to be credited for all the hard work.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FM, that completely stinks!! I'm sorry about that. I hope you and your DH had a good mini-vacay anyway. :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, so sorry:hugs: Unless this is a REALLY close friend or family member, I wouldn't go either. I'd send a nice gift and apologize for not being able to attend. Not that I wouldn't be happy for the person, it's just too close to home right now and I wouldn't be able to handle the emotional baggage it comes with. I'm strong, I'm just not that strong emotionally right now.

Skye, Yes. I'm going to have it looked at tomorrow. I'm not happy with having to waste my day away there, but I've been in pain long enough. It's time. I thought of the healing correctly issue too. Better to do it now while we're on hiatis.

The Dinner went well tonight. Almost had a heart attack when they mentioned there may be 190 ppl, I was pretty happy there ended 130 as origionally specified. Things worked really well and my husband was a TROOPER. I am so blessed and proud to have such a loving and helpful man. He's willing to help out with no questions asked. God really hand-picked the man that fits me. I'm so grateful! Had a great time and was told they'd like us to do it every year now. Haha


----------



## Skier75

:hi: Hope everyone has had a pleasant weekend! I've been out of town for the last few days, but right before I left I cruised the aisles of the drug store and found a variation of the neti-pot!! It's not the tea-pot one, but the squeezy bottle one and I LOVE IT!!! Thank you so much for recommending it! I do feel weird doing it (not to mention hubby thinks it's disgusting to watch) but WOW does it feel better afterwards!

Happy Auntie, I so sorry about the bfn. I never thought ttc would be so hard, and that losses would feel so painful. Even when results are positive I'm so scared of the worse case senario....trying to remain positive is tough and my admiration for all of you on this thread is so strong.

Pablo, I am back at work for ski school (started back last week), but I run some of the kids programs so I'm just at the organizational stage right now. Whistler mountain opens on Friday!!! Can't wait!! Sooooo jealous that you can already cross country and downhill ski!!
:flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ouch Pablo! Sorry about your fall! Thank goodness it wasn't anything more serious. 

animalcracker, I never had a D&C but after my mc, my 1st period came exactly 28 days later to the day however for a full week prior I had spotting. That was the first time I ever had spotting like that so could be AF is on her way. She's just taking the long way round.

Sounds like everyone is busy and gearing up for the holidays. I am really looking forward to Christmas this year. I just wish I had a BFP to celebrate. AF came on the weekend. Just really feeling down about it all. *Sigh Really saw my life differently than it is. Never did I think I'd not be pregnant this Christmas. My due date is coming up too... just can't stop thinking about how far along I would have been etc... 

Onwards and upwards! We can't lose that hope I guess, or we have nothing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LP, so glad you feel better. My husband uses the bottle. He likes that better, I prefer my teapot. lol It IS pretty weird and gross looking but it's a miracle when you have a sinus infection, allergies or bad colds.

svetayasofiya, sorry darling for the sadness you feel. As I've told many of the women here, it's okay to grieve. Just don't lose hope. It may not happen when we'd like it to, but eventually it WILL. I'm sure you'll love a :bfp: at any month even if it doesn't happen at Christmas time. I pray it will happen for you sooner rather than later and that you would carry to term a healthy baby to hold. I just can't wait to hear that joyful moment when it DOES happen.

The sadness you feel is normal about your due date. I had to block that date from my mind. The trust is, while my due date was in February, our son was born in October so instead of focusing on that horrifying milestone of the origional date we celebrate Jacksons' birthday on October 22nd.

If your heart needs to do something to grieve that loss how bout trying something that we did for Jackson's first birthday. We bought some balloons and put Jackson's name on them then on the back we put our address and shared it was our son's angelversary. We let them go and if/when someone gets it, we hope they'd send it back in celebration of our little one. Often times we as mommies who've lost our little ones want people to acknowledge our kids. My son, while only alive for 25 blessed minutes WAS alive and still is as He's alive in heaven. I found it nice to send those balloons soaring in hopes that there would be some other family who would acknowledge our son. 

THEN, we went to the cookie store and had a cookie cake that was blue with angels wings. We brought it home and had a cookie cake to celebrate. 

It was a special moment and REALLY helped in the grieving process.

Know that you are being prayed for and thought of in your time of sadness dear friend! :hugs:



AFM, We spent 6 hours in the ER today. I was a bit ticked off because the Dr. only decided to take xrays of my kneecap when even HE said that the area I was screeming my arse off with was the tendon. He gave me a slip for an orthapedist, some pain killers and I'm in a leg brace so as to not move my leg where I'm in the most pain. I was never given an MRI of the tendon area to see exactly what was wrong. He said that the orthapedist would make plans for us to have an MRI done on the leg. Umm, why don't I just have it done TODAY as I had the xrays? Why wait for the Dr. and then another stupid exam where I have to visit a facility that does the mri's?? 

SO FRUSTRATING! At any rate, I know it's the tendon and am forced to keep my leg up with hopes it will start to heal a bit faster. I'm taking pain pills and will see the orthopedist soon. My hope is there's no real tear and I'll ask for a hydrocortosone shot to cut the pain. Then get back into bd'ing next month. We had to cut it short since we had the xrays this month.

Hope you all had a good weekend! :hug:


----------



## Skier75

MA ~ That sucks about your knee! Hopefully some rest and the brace will help ease the pain some. I've have plenty of knee issues and trying to get an MRI in Canada is quite the waiting process....I hope your specialist can get you in quick and sort out whatever is going on. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies, 

I've been talking to you for 5 months now & feel really close to you. I haven't shared everything with you as I've felt like a bit of a fraud reading what some of you have gone through, however I feel the need to get it out before Saturday so I hope you'll forgive me.
10 years ago in October I split up with my abusive ex-husband and moved back home. On Nov 20th 2000 I had an early miscarriage at about 5 weeks. Although I hadn't known I was pregnant before & rationally I knew that having a baby with my ex would have been the worst thing for me, thoughts of that baby have always stayed with me. I called her Isobel Grace and every July when it would have been her birthday I take flowers to a local churchyard overlooking a Mere and think about her. 
Now knowing that I might never have a child of my own I'm finding it even harder. 

I'm aware that my experience is a long time in the past and I'm not trying to compare myself to those of you who are going through this now but thank you for letting me talk about it. 

:-(


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've been talking to you for 5 months now & feel really close to you. I haven't shared everything with you as I've felt like a bit of a fraud reading what some of you have gone through, however I feel the need to get it out before Saturday so I hope you'll forgive me.
> 10 years ago in October I split up with my abusive ex-husband and moved back home. On Nov 20th 2000 I had an early miscarriage at about 5 weeks. Although I hadn't known I was pregnant before & rationally I knew that having a baby with my ex would have been the worst thing for me, thoughts of that baby have always stayed with me. I called her Isobel Grace and every July when it would have been her birthday I take flowers to a local churchyard overlooking a Mere and think about her.
> Now knowing that I might never have a child of my own I'm finding it even harder.
> 
> I'm aware that my experience is a long time in the past and I'm not trying to compare myself to those of you who are going through this now but thank you for letting me talk about it.
> 
> :-(


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twinkle, you are not a fraud. You have to do what's right for you, share what you're comfortable sharing, and what has been right for you was to keep this to yourself until now. And don't worry about comparing your experience to others' - you have just as much right to grieve the loss of your Isobel as do those of us with more recent losses. The pain of losing a child never goes away, it's just something we all learn to incorporate into our lives in different ways. Isobel will always be a part of you, and I feel honored that you would choose to share her story with us. 

We are a judgment-free thread here - you'll get nothing but love and support from us. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Twinkle sweetie, that is a very sad story and thank you for sharing with us. We all have stories in our chest that we wouldn't share so easily or not at all. I feel privileged that I am one of those people that you trust with your story. Isobel Grace is none the less cherished in your heart and she has a right to be regardless of what happened between your x. I am very happy for you now that you are married to your best friend and I hope you will have your most wanted and deserved baby very soon.


----------



## skye2010

LP glad you are breathing normal again :) 
MA your party sounds wonderful and so much fun. Now it's time to rest for you and the poor knee huh :))) At least before the Xmass dinner? Perhaps a month would be ok to heal?
Swetaya, christmass will sure give me some new hope. I know what I will put on my wish list from Santa and perhaps he might bring us all some sticky bb dust this year.xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

LP, I prefer the little squeeze bottle, too. And my DH thinks it's disgusting, too! But then I guess so do I - I just don't care because I know it helps. My allergist actually told me that if every one of his patients used one every day, he'd be out of business.

MA, I'm glad you went to the dr re your knee, and aggravated for you at the wait and the runaround! Hopefully the ortho can see you soon and a cortisone shot will help.


----------



## pablo797

Hi friends! :flower:

Twinkle, thank you for sharing your story and I think it's great that you celebrate Isobel every year. She was a part of you. I also applaud your courage for getting out of the abusive relationship. It takes a lot of guts to leave someone under those circumstances. Go you, it is a testament to how strong you are!

MA, glad the knee is getting the help it needs. How long do you have to wait to see the orthopedist? The dinner sounds great and I am glad it went off smoothly, that's a lot of mouths to feed. 

LP, yes we are skiing, but I paid the price for going out too early on my cross countries. I am happy the neti pot is working for you, I have never used one, but may have to invest given all the rave reviews on this sight.

FM, sorry about AF, we will have our sticky beans soon!! :witch::witch:That damn witch!!!

AC, has AF showed up yet? 

SKye, what's up with you? Another round of IVF? Taking a break?

AFM, nothing new to tell, I am in the tww and just crossing my fingers. Have another acupuncture apt next Monday. I am thinking of getting back in the pool for exercise, if I can go before work I would be happy. I need to be doing something more for myself and my health. 

I know I've forgotten some and I'm sorry. Hope everyone is having a good day!!! xxx


----------



## Banki

Im 40 and TTC my first. Already gt my puppy lol, a lil mix breed. Had 3rd mc recently and he is very attentive never leaving my side.


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, aren&#8217;t the smiley face OPK&#8217;s awesome?? They are more expensive, but take all the guess work out of things. I&#8217;m super excited that you got them. So sorry about the fall. That sounds really scary. Good for you and your determination though! I hope you caught the egg. 

What is going on with all of our ladies hurting themselves? MA, I can&#8217;t believe your story! I hope you and Pablo heal up quickly. Maybe the timing of this happened for a reason. I&#8217;m not sure you could have gotten a cortisone injection if you were ttc this cycle. Maybe this month off was exactly what you needed in order to get the rest of your body healed.

FM, I&#8217;m sorry about AF. I was hoping to hear a different result from you. You mentioned that the fertility meds make you feel awful. Is it the Clomid? Is there anyway to switch to Femara? So far, I&#8217;ve had no side effects whatsoever. As for the baby shower, UUGGHH! I feel your pain. You either need a wing woman who can help you during the day or you need to have other plans and graciously decline the invitation. If you go, don&#8217;t do it alone. You really need support otherwise you might find you are a mess afterwards. 

AC, I&#8217;m glad you are able to find some peace with your loss. Did you get AF yet? Is it possible you are pregnant again? I wouldn&#8217;t be concerned about the spotting. Was it brown? If so, it was just old blood from your last cycle. After a mc, your cycles can change, so don&#8217;t expect it to be the same length of time as before. 

Twinkle, I just read what you wrote and am extremely moved by your experience and that you felt you could trust us enough to tell us. A loss is a loss. It doesn&#8217;t matter when it happened. It doesn&#8217;t matter how far into your pregnancy you were. I&#8217;m so very sorry you experienced one. I have found that the pain never truly goes away. There isn&#8217;t one day that goes by that I don&#8217;t think about my losses. It shifts though and I&#8217;m able to move on with my life. You are not a fraud my dear, you are human. I echo what Pablo said about your courage. It takes a lot of strength to get yourself out of an abusive relationship. You are a wonder. Thank you for sharing.

AFM, I&#8217;m on my last day of taking Femara. I&#8217;m hoping to ovulate in a week. So far I haven&#8217;t had any side effects. I haven&#8217;t been able to ttc since June as that was when I got pregnant. Then the mc, and all the tests. Finally, I&#8217;m able to go for it again. What a long time it has been. I really can&#8217;t wait, but am equally as nervous as I know I&#8217;m playing Russian roulette to a certain degree. I just need one to implant in the right place. I hope I can achieve that goal. I&#8217;m using pre-seed, soft cups, my CBFM, smiley face OPKs, and I&#8217;m charting my temps. Now I just need my husband to BD with me on the right days!!!


----------



## heart tree

Banki, welcome. I'm so sorry about your losses. I've also had 3 and am TTC my first. I'm 36 and my husband is 41. I hope you find the support you need here. I'm glad you have a little pup to help you through this time.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle I agree with HA, We all have different experiences. The love of a child lost doesn't just disappear. Grieving is as I've said to many here, OKAY to go through and sometimes it helps to share with those of us who've been there. What you have gone through isn't any less important than those of us who've had our own personal experiences. We're here to encourage each other and be a shoulder to lean on during the process. I hope what HA said to you has given you peace with that thought. You are not a phoney person. I've seen and heard my share of phoney people on boards and you certainly are NOT one of them.

As I've said, the women in our thread are such precious and compassionate women. I'm honored to have met you through this thread. Your all precious in my sight! I pray you all get those little ones you so long for. :hug:

Skye, thank you dear friend. I hope that another month will help. I'm forced to put my leg up and NOT put weight on it for awhile. I'm hosting dinner for Christmas here so I'm anxious. Haha Dougs immediate family is pretty big and while I'm an only child I will invite a few people who won't have any family or any other place to go. I LOVE to have people over. It blesses my heart to host. 

This week I'm trying to finish the quilt top for the little boy I'm sending it to. Hopefully we'll find a camera (since ours broke) and I'll show you what I've been working on with other women. One is a regular scrappy quilt (was easier for the newbies to learn) and the other was a pretty easy top that was sewn together and I'm quilting the top by hand with some tapestry thread to hold it together long term.

LP and Happy Auntie, I find it quite funny to put a tiny teapot in my nose. It's the silliest thing I've ever done but MAN am I grateful for the neti pot. 

oh Banki, I'm so sorry for your losses. Welcome to our group :hi: I pray this will be a supportive group for you in your journey to ttc. I pray also that you will not only conceive again, but carry to term a sweet healthy baby to hold. I just know it will happen and pray we all continue to persevere and get consecutive bfp's.

Hearty, I'm getting excited. Good luck this cycle dear! :hugs:

Looks like I've typed another book. Please forgive me if it sounds odd as I'm feeling pretty good with the pain meds I'm on. I'm slightly sleepy but at least it's cutting the pain right now.

Love to you all dear friends! Big :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thank you girls you are lovely and I'm really grateful I've got you all to talk to! So start taking more care of yourselves!! We all seem to be in the wars at the moment, I hope everyone is feeling better soon. 
I've got my fingers crossed for everyone who is TTC this month - bring on those Christmas BFPs!! 
I'm off to Weightwatchers this evening - can't go tomorrow as I have to work in the evening, so hopefully it will have made a bit of a difference!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry you feeling sad svet, but don't give up hope, you WILL one day be holding your baby, and although we will never forget our losses, for some of us it just takes a few goes or a a lot longer than we would have liked. :hugs: I hope you will be pregnant very soon with your forever baby. 

Heart tree, I hear what you are saying about being nervous to try again, although I had no diagnosis, I was very nervous to get pregnant after 2 losses, I am praying your next one is the very very sticky one, and it implants in just the right place :hugs:

MA your poor knee! Get lots of rest, keep your lovely creative self busy and get well soon. :kiss:

Twinkle, I could feel that no matter how long ago you had your loss, you will never forget your little one, I don't think any of us will, even though it seems things are good in my 3rd pregnancy, I will never forget I lost two. 
I never told anyone this either on BnB. I called my loss at 5 weeks Billy, and my loss at 8 weeks Holly, and I do think about them and I always will. :hugs:

Pablo FXed in the 2WW, exciting! :happydance:

Hi happy auntie, skye, all the other lovely girls on here. :hi:

I am feeling so lucky today and am really thanking God for keeping this baby safe so far. Heard the heartbeat for the first time today which was amazing....so I am sending lots of 
:dust::dust::dust: in the hope that all you girls will get your forever babies really soon! God knows you all deserve it and will be such amazing mums!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Lucy, I'm so excited you heard the heartbeat today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Happy auntie, it was amazing, it was the first appointment where I was actually looking forward to it instead of being worried which was really nice! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

I just lost my really good post, so let's give it another go. It is just not my morning. Got ditched by friends this am for skiing so went by myself, pissed at DH for no reason, etc., etc., etc. . . So let's start over.

morning ladies! Just want to say how much I enjoy catching up with everyone every morning. It's my favorite part of the day!!!

Lucy, wooohooo!!! So excited for you! 

twinkle, I did weight watchers a few years ago. I need to get back on, still packijg a pesky 20 pounds that I can't shake! I wish you good luck! It's a good program if you follow it. 

banki, welcome and so sorry for your losses. I hope you find the comfort and support I have. It really is a great group of women.

ma, glad the knee is geting som much needed rest! I too love throwing dinner parties!

HT, what can I say but that I hope with my whole heart that this is your month!!! We will be in the tww together. Best of luck and have fun BDing!!!

ac, I was thinking you could be pregnat too. Any sign of the witch?

lastly, has anyone heard from Carol? I know she's home but was wondering how everything was going for her.

AFM, just in the tww. It's a powder day here and I got in a few turns on my skis before work so I should be happy, instead feeling really bitchy. I'll snap out of it, it's not my ushual state of mind.

x hugs to all!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy so pleased you heard a heartbeat! Look at your avatar! You have a baby in there! You give me hope.

Pablo, I agree, I love reading everything first thing in the morning. And yeah, where is Carol?

So I got a call from my father yesterday. He helps build robotic machines that do minimally invasive endoscopic surgery. When I first got my adenomyosis diagnosis, I started researching and found a few links that said there was some new cutting edge surgery being done on it with these very robots that my father helps to build! I told him about it and he said he would ask around. It doesn't hurt that he is best friends with the president of the company. Recently there was a big conference of all the hospitals, and surgeons around the world who are using these robots and my father's friend spoke to someone who marketed these robots to gynocology departments in hospitals. This guy happens to know a surgeon who specializes in adenomyosis. Apparently he's the cream of the crop. The surgeon asked for all of my records and said he would consult with me! He's in Florida which is far, but I'd be willing to go anywhere if they could help remove this tissue safely. I know it's a long shot as this condition is not easy to operate on with success, but it gives me a glimmer of hope. Obviously, we're going to keep trying regardless, but I have a new avenue to chase down. It has me very emotional today. I hate thinking about this condition I have. I'd much rather be in denial about it. But I have to face it if I want to consult with a surgeon. So on one hand I'm moving forward with getting pregnant this cycle. And on the other, I'm feeling very hopeless that this condition is the cause of my mcs. And on an invisible hand, I'm feeling excited that someone might be able to help. I'm a mess right now. This is all so hard.

What are the odds of getting connected with this surgeon? My father almost died last year after being hit by a stupid kid on a go-cart while my father was on his bicycle. He suffered a severe traumatic brain injury and was out of work for almost a year. He still hasn't gotten back on his bike and he was an avid bicyclist riding 100 miles almost every Saturday! We weren't sure he would live, let alone ever be able to go back to work again. But he's back and he's been able to get me in touch with a potential world expert in this type of surgery. I can't believe it. I actually cried when my father called me at work yesterday and told me.

I should also add that my father walked out on me and my mother when I was 6 months old and we haven't been super close. His accident and my losses have brought us a lot closer. This seals the deal.


----------



## HappyAuntie

HT, that's amazing news! Where in FL is he located?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy, it's SO exciting to hear your good news. Each day is a blessed day closer and I'm getting excited for you my dear sweet friend :hugs: Thank you for sharing such an intimate moment with us and giving us a glimpse of hope through your experience.:flower:

Hearty :hugs: I had all I could do not to :cry: about the relationship between you and your father. Praise God that your finding reconciliation with each other through your trying circumstances. While he missed out on parts of your life growing up, he has a chance to rekindle a relationship and you both now have a chance to get to REALLY know each other again. I hope beyond hope that this will be the first of many moments you share together and that it will be such a gift not only for you to finally hold your little one, but that gramma and grandpa will be there to share in the joy with you. What a gift of reconciliation to have your father back in your life. I truely believe this is an awesome gift for your little one too. I know you'll get your little one...just a matter of time my dear.:kiss::hugs:

Blessings to you all!:flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies - New to this post... have been on the IUI scene for going-on-3 cycles... I am 38 & DH is 38, too.. married 1 year & ttc ever since... Wasn't too hard for me until we started the IUI, which I was just *sure* was going to work the first month... No real issues fertility-wise... just no BFP! Thank you for sharing your stories... seems like great thread! 

On 3rd IUI, am 9 days post IUI ... but having a hard time being hopeful, as I just don't feel any different than before... 

Love reading the success sotries - keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## heart tree

HA, the doctor is in Celebration, Florida, right outside of Disney World. My mother spends her winters in Florida, though a few hours south of this hospital. Nevertheless, if this seems like a viable treatment, I can get surgery and visit my mother who I adore and don't get to see enough. I love that he is in a place called Celebration!

MA, thanks for your emotional response. You know, I found peace with my father a few years ago when I was in grad school. As a therapist in training at the time, I was forced to look at my own issues. My father was a big one for me. I've forgiven him. He wasn't completely absent in my life, he just didn't really know how to be a father to a young girl. We're so much better now. He actually toasted my step-father at my wedding as a way to say thanks for raising me. Very sweet. 

Austin, welcome. My girlfriend who is also 38 just did IUI and wasn't feeling pregnant either. She took a test and found out she was. She had to go in for her 6 week scan (she just suffered a mc and they wanted to do an early scan) and she was nervous because she wasn't feeling any symptoms whatsoever. Well, turns out she's pregnant with twins!!! LOL!!! So remember, you aren't out until the :witch: witch shows her face. 

Did you do the hcg trigger shot? This same friend did 2 unsuccessful cycles of IUI without the trigger shot. Her third cycle she did the trigger shot and got pregnant. After the miscarriage, she did IUI again with the trigger shot and got pregnant again. This was all after a year of ttc. Very similar to your story. Good luck! I hope this is your time.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - lost 6.5lbs this week woohoo!!! And that's with a meal out & a chinese takeaway!!
:happydance::happydance:

Lucy thank you for sharing the names of your angels with us, it meant a lot.:hugs: and how exciting for you to hear the heart beat - really glad its all going well :thumbup:

Pablo, I kknow what you mean it lifts my spirits to read this thread! Sorry you're feeling a bit crappy today - hope the rest of the day turned out better :hugs::hugs:

Rebekah, have you managed to take it easy today - hope you're keeping off that knee?? :awww:

Amanda - That's fantastic news!! Rebekah is right - what a blessing that your Dad - survived, is part of your life again and may be able to help you with something so amzing!! 

Hello to everyone else and welcome Austin. Big :hug: to you all 

Night night see you all tomorrow xxxx:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Good night Twinkle! Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:oops:Oh my goodness. I'm SO MORTIFIED!:cry:

This morning a prayer was answered. Something about my husband getting awarded his tuition reimbursement for his nursing program. Well, stupid me, I put a pretty vague "status" up on my facebook saying I was praising God for answered prayers.

Lo and behold tonight I logged in to find everyone thinks I'm pregnant! :dohh::cry:

I'm so embarrassed and feel SO STUPID!:haha::blush::dohh::shrug::wacko::cry:


Twinkle, way to go on the weight loss!


----------



## heart tree

OH NO MA!!! That's awful but forgive me, also funny. How are you responding?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> OH NO MA!!! That's awful but forgive me, also funny. How are you responding?

I just got off the phone with my husband and he said, Bek, lighten up! :rofl:

Well, seeing as though I'm not REALLY telling family I'm ttc I'm just saying, oh no, not THAT prayer, this ones a totally different one. That's what I get for being VAGUE.

I just don't like pouring out my laundry for all to see. Especially when a few of them have made it impossible for us. Those who responded were genuinely excited....though I'm utterly mortified. Keep in mind I'm laughing now too, but I kept thinking, how the heck am I gonna clean this mess up?! :haha:

Doug said he couldn't believe people were quick to assume, but he was getting a good laugh. Between you hearty and Doug....I think I'm slowly coming down from a frantic. :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

two of the same posts. :oops:


----------



## heart tree

If we can't find the humor in situations like this what do we have? I'm glad you are coming out of the frantic state and can have a little laugh. It is interesting how quickly some people assumed it was you announcing a pregnancy. I guess it's nice to know you have some good friends and support outside of B&B. Guess next time you have to include a little more detail in your FB posts!


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyone :)) from a cold but surprisingly ;) sunny day in LOndon,
Hey Pablo thank you for asking after me :) I was in Paris for the day yesterday. I got a real cheap ticket and a friend of mine was there on holiday with her hubby, little boy and parents. It was so nice to see her mum whom I hadn't seen for years :) Her son is a carbon copy of her and quite a fun character. He is like a little caramel cake :)))) So I played with him for a bit and after sticking the boys in a museum us girls went window shopping. We also went to the best cake shop ever. Le Duree. Our eyes popped out when we saw all the cream cakes and coloured macaroons. I get a rush off excitement even when I talk about these cakes. Hahaha I had a very frilly frolly day yesterday.
I also finally ovulated when I came back which was a nice surprise. It happened late in the cycle for the first time. I was worried that I wasn't going to this month because of the IVF. DH and I haven't done any bedding for 2 months now. This TTc business completely run over our bedroom. We really love each other, we cuddle and kiss a lot but all this ttc business has become a real chore. Even though DH had a tough day at work and was very stressed, he got down to busisness anyway. So now I'm not sure what I am happy with. If it is seeing my friend and being in Paris for the day, or finally doing it after 2 months or if DH 's diligence even though he wasn't in the mood. The sex wasn't even that great after all. The state TTC put us in! .... I really hope that at some point we can get out of this "egg bearer" and "sperm donor" state of mind.

Hearty I gawped when I read about your dad. Isn't that an amazing connection. I don't see why not the doctor would be willing to see you. You also wouldn't have had this connection in any other way so it is a very positive sign. I am looking forward to this new development to evolve so let us know. You must see this doctor no matter what. Cause he would have all the recent knowledge about your condition. It is sooo exciting. :)

I love your Avatar Lucy and very excited about the heart beat :)) Hope to see the bb's face on your Avatar one day xxx


----------



## AustinGurrl

heart tree said:


> HA, the doctor is in Celebration, Florida, right outside of Disney World. My mother spends her winters in Florida, though a few hours south of this hospital. Nevertheless, if this seems like a viable treatment, I can get surgery and visit my mother who I adore and don't get to see enough. I love that he is in a place called Celebration!
> 
> MA, thanks for your emotional response. You know, I found peace with my father a few years ago when I was in grad school. As a therapist in training at the time, I was forced to look at my own issues. My father was a big one for me. I've forgiven him. He wasn't completely absent in my life, he just didn't really know how to be a father to a young girl. We're so much better now. He actually toasted my step-father at my wedding as a way to say thanks for raising me. Very sweet.
> 
> Austin, welcome. My girlfriend who is also 38 just did IUI and wasn't feeling pregnant either. She took a test and found out she was. She had to go in for her 6 week scan (she just suffered a mc and they wanted to do an early scan) and she was nervous because she wasn't feeling any symptoms whatsoever. Well, turns out she's pregnant with twins!!! LOL!!! So remember, you aren't out until the :witch: witch shows her face.
> 
> Did you do the hcg trigger shot? This same friend did 2 unsuccessful cycles of IUI without the trigger shot. Her third cycle she did the trigger shot and got pregnant. After the miscarriage, she did IUI again with the trigger shot and got pregnant again. This was all after a year of ttc. Very similar to your story. Good luck! I hope this is your time.


Thank you, Amanda! Happy to join you gals!! So encouraging for you to have somewhere to turn... and what a blessing that your mom is close to the hospital facility! If you're like me, it helps to have a project... something to focus on that makes you feel like you are striving towards a goal!! Prayers!!! 

To answer your question, yes, I have done the hcg trigger all 3 times... #2 and #3 also on Clomid... we shall see... THANK YOU for your encouraging words... just one more week... xxxxx Its kind of a bummer with that trigger shot, my doc says to not use a home test... come in for bloodwork... hcg gives "false positives", I think... but that's good... saves $$$, I guess!!

Hopefully not tmi, but has anyone else on clomid or doing the hcg experienced a *very* low sex drive after taking?? sorry, just confused, as I thought I read somewhere that it would increase with all the extra hormones and what not... :blush:

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## heart tree

I don't know about sex drive and Clomid and btw, it isn't tmi. We talk about this kind of stuff all the time! 

I just finished my first round of Femara/Letrozole 2 days ago which is similar to Clomid. I don't feel any different, except maybe a little more emotional.


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA- kind of similar story to my friend who actually is pregnant and announced on FB that she heard her ''two heartbeats'' today. Everyone immediately assumed she was pregnant with twins! Instead she was referring to her hb and her babies hb. It was pretty funny. Maybe you should take your fb faux pas as a sign. ;) You just never know......... xo 

:hi: Morning everyone!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

HappyAuntie- I know it is going to happen for us both, we are all on this journey together and we are here to support ea other it doesn't matter if some have been ttc'ing longer that others because the thing that we have in common is we all want a healthy happy baby

heart tree- I've been trying almost 3 years too and sometimes I wonder if I'll ever carry my own baby but then I push that thought out of my mind because I can't even begin to imagine that I will ever be satisfied not having children. i have been taking follistim injections and they make me feel really tired crampy, moody and bloated.

MA-I had a melt down when AF showed after the injections and IUI and regardless of how hard I try not to get my hopes up the injections and the IUI always give me the hope so it's such a let down when af appears but we keep on going. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Pablo- Your ROCK! We do what we have to do for our future little ones regardless as to whether we are in pain or not!

Twinkle- *HUGS*

Banki- Welcome!

AFM- I went in for a scan yesterday and still have lingering cyst so I will not be doing injections or an IUI this cycle and while I was bummed when I left the office I have no choice so I guess I will enjoy the holiday with out needles, tiredness, cramping and moodiness and look forward to the next cycle. I did make an appt to do accupuncture for next tuesday so I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Thanks Hearty. Yes, a bit more detail IF i decide to post a "status" again. :lol:

Skye, oh my goodness I LOVE those colored macaroons. You can only get them in England, France and some areas in the states. We have them in NY but that would be in the city 5 hours away and their gawd awful expensive. Did you have any? Ugh, I'm SO thinking about them now. :rofl:

Austin, I was on clomid. I have pcos so I think a low sex drive is normal for me. A few days ago I was just complaining about that in here. 

svetayasofiya, Yes, I'll take that as an el signio de deo (a sign from God) :lol:

FM, you and I are in the same boat. ((sigh)) :hugs: We'll get there.


Well, we're off to the hospital where Dougs dad is having a heart catheterization and then to our group study tonight. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## skye2010

Yep got the macaroons. 10 exactly in a beautiful box is sitting on my kitchen table. Isn't that wonderful? :flower:
Austin Girl, welcome to this thread and good luck. i think TTc itself is the biggest killer of sex drive. :blush:


----------



## AustinGurrl

skye2010 said:


> Yep got the macaroons. 10 exactly in a beautiful box is sitting on my kitchen table. Isn't that wonderful? :flower:
> Austin Girl, welcome to this thread and good luck. i think TTc itself is the biggest killer of sex drive. :blush:

Thanks, Skye!! The macaroons sound YUMMY!!! I agree w/ ya that TTC is a buzz kill in the bedroom ~ when I'm not O, I tend to wonder through it, "What's the point? ehhh..." not the best attitude, I know!:shrug:

Question for you girls: Even though still a poss of a BFP (though, I'm feeling, not likely) I got a consult apptmt at an IVF specialist tmw due to a cancellation. Next avail wasn't until late Jan 2011!! Only issue is that DH is out of town... he is all for me going alone, which I am fine with, too... my question for any that have done that IVF consult: Any questions your DH's asked that you may not have thought of???


----------



## pablo797

good afternoon ladies! Wrote a great long note this am but lost internet connection and just didn't have the heart to re-write it. Plus I had to go to work. Will get caught up with everyone tonight, but have a weird thing going on. . . Have spotting but AF not due until dec 1st. Anybody doing acupuncture has this happened to you??? Will catch up with everyone tonight!!j


----------



## HappyAuntie

AustinGurrl said:


> Question for you girls: Even though still a poss of a BFP (though, I'm feeling, not likely) I got a consult apptmt at an IVF specialist tmw due to a cancellation. Next avail wasn't until late Jan 2011!! Only issue is that DH is out of town... he is all for me going alone, which I am fine with, too... my question for any that have done that IVF consult: Any questions your DH's asked that you may not have thought of???

Hi Austin! :hi: I'm a former Houstonian myself - I love Texas! :happydance:

As for DH having questions, mine didn't, but that may have been because I had already come up with a two-page-long list of questions of my own covering every possible topic under the sun. :winkwink: Best thing I can recommend is write down your questions beforehand and then take notes during your consult. Otherwise you WILL forget something you wanted to ask, and you'll remember it right after you leave the dr office, I promise. :dohh: If your DH has questions, put them on your list and that way you'll remember to address them with the dr. Also, ask the dr what your options are if you think of more questions before the next appt. Some (but not all) of them will invite you to email them with your questions, saving you the wait for your next appt. If he doesn't email with patients, be sure to keep a running list between appts of every question that pops into your mind so you can be sure to get your answers the next time you see the dr.

One other thought is, is it possible for your DH to conference call into the consult? It might be worth a shot if his schedule allows.

Good luck tomorrow! How fortuitous that you could get an appt so quickly!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all - reading and sending you all hugs but too tired to reply in detail - tomorrow I promise! love to all xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> good afternoon ladies! Wrote a great long note this am but lost internet connection and just didn't have the heart to re-write it. Plus I had to go to work. Will get caught up with everyone tonight, but have a weird thing going on. . . Have spotting but AF not due until dec 1st. Anybody doing acupuncture has this happened to you??? Will catch up with everyone tonight!!j

Could be ovulation? I had a red spot once when I ovulated... how much is there?

btw- I have been meaning to say this FOREVER but I am assuming that is your husband and you in your avatar? He looks like Harrison Ford in that pic. :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

OMG! He does look like Harrison Ford! The young, handsome, Indiana Jones flavor. 

Pablo, I often have mid cycle spotting that doesn't coincide with Ov. It always happens a week before Ov. Though as far as you know, you are in the TWW aren't you? Could be implantation bleeding, though how many dpo's are you? Usually implantation bleeding happens around 6-9 dpo. The only time I've ever had spotting after Ov was when I was pregnant or the day before AF started.

Skye, I'm dreaming of macaroons now. Drool.


----------



## Goldy

Hi ladies,

I enjoyed reading from all of you. Sometimes I read and forget to acknowledge. This thread gives me a reason to look forward to onather cycle and ladies it's because of everyone of you. There are definately months when you are almost giving up but know that you cannot as that is all we want!

Let's all have a great Xmas season and plenty baby dust and BFP's to us all.


----------



## pablo797

it's Friday!!! Morning ladies,

MA, sorry about the face book sanfu, but it is funny and I hope you're recovering.

Austin Gurrl, welcome!!!!

HT, can't believe the story about your dad and the surgeon!!! It's a small world and I think things move in mysterious ways. What a great connection to have!!!

Twinkle, congrads on the weight loss!!! that's great and 6.5 lbs is a huge accomplishment . . . go girl!!

Skye, had another dream last night. Told it to the faucet this am as I was doing dishes. I was 8 months pregnant in it. Overall the dream actually wasn't a good dream (lots of fighting with my mom) but it was a pregnancy dream none the less, so I told it to the water anyway.

Svetayasofia and HT, yes, that's a picture from our wedding and yes he looks like Harrison ford, especially when he's cleaned up. I didn't even notice it until we had been dating for some time and someone said something. I've had people sitting next to me on airplanes say," do you know your husband looks like Harrison ford?" Pretty funny. 

AFM, I'm only 5 days past ov, but I have this funny feeling . . . .if AF shows up this month I'm going to be seriously pissed!!! Don't want to jinx anything though or be too crushed in two weeks. 

Hope everyone has a great day!!! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, I really can't wait for you to test. Are you still spotting???

People tell my husband he looks like Aiden from Sex in the City. I didn't realize it until it was mentioned. Now I totally think so. My husband has a little less hair on his head though and much more hair on his chest than Aiden! LOL!

Hi Goldy. Good to hear from you. How are things with you?


----------



## HappyAuntie

LOL Pablo!!!! All this time I thought that WAS Harrison Ford in your pic and it was just photoshopped!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: HappyAuntie!!! That is hilarious because I thought that for the longest while too. haha


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:rofl: I thought it was Harrison Ford too and haven't said anything. :rofl: too funny that everyone else mentioned it. :lol: Your all a hoot!

HA, I just found a recipe for an Apple butter pumpkin Pie and just HAD to share it with you in case you were looking for a unique pie recipe for Thanksgiving.

Apple Butter Pumpkin Pie with Streusel Topping

I have been SO out of it taking the pain meds. They REALLY make me tired and while it takes the pain away, I'm finding I'm loopy. Haha I was supposed to make homemade chicken encheladas and I just don't trust myself. So I'll do it when my husband is actually here so he can watch to make sure I'm sane enough to put everything together. :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

ooh, sounds delicious - thanks, MA! 

The other day I was googling uses for apple butter and found a grilled sandwich on Food Network with turkey, brie and apple butter - when I made it for dinner, DH almost died it was so delicious - I almost choked laughing at him! At this rate, I'm not going to have any apple butter left to give away for Christmas because we'll have eaten it all by then!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Just to say I am still reading but don't get time to post very often. Scarlett is sleeping at night which is great, but it does mean I'm on the go with her all day. I'm horrified that she is teething already, the poor thing, she has been a real handful this week.

I'm sorry I don't have time to acknowledge everyone but I am willing you all on and sending you all lots of :dust:

Twinkle - I'm sorry for the loss of Isobel and thank you for trusting us enough to share :hug:

xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh man I might have to stop reading this thread if people start talking about such delicious sounding things!! Actually I've got 7 points left so I'm having some chocolate!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ladies, I just wanted to let you know I'll be scarce on here for the next week. We leave tomorrow morning for Thanksgiving (driving cross-country - 1200 miles!). Safe travels for all you Americans traveling next week, and happy Thanksgiving! (And to you Brits, I don't want to leave you out of the well-wishes... so enjoy all the coverage of Wills and Kate - I love a royal wedding!) :flower::flower::flower:

Oh, and a PS - once again I'll be ovulating next week with family around - we "get" to bd at my parents' house this time, instead of doing it with them here at my house! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: Mrs. J. WTG twinkle. Chocolate AND your keeping on track. I'm VERY proud of you! Keep going!

HA, have a good time! Enjoy the :sex: at the parents. :rofl:

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Goldy

heart tree said:


> Pablo, I really can't wait for you to test. Are you still spotting???
> 
> People tell my husband he looks like Aiden from Sex in the City. I didn't realize it until it was mentioned. Now I totally think so. My husband has a little less hair on his head though and much more hair on his chest than Aiden! LOL!
> 
> Hi Goldy. Good to hear from you. How are things with you?

Am ok Heart tree, ttc overwhelming but overall ok. Just trying to figure out how I can make my dh more responsible. 

For the past 3 months he is not paying half his rent nor his bills, am just annoyed with behaviour. He is 40 years old and responsible can never be put in the same sentence with him!! My dh is a gambler and the only time he was able to make payments was when his pay check was coming through my acct, now I had opted to get him his own acct as honestly if I were to die how is he going to learn responsibility if by any chance I leave kids behind. Am just hurting...

Ttc is stressful without the added issues. I then wonder on whether ttc is a good idea. Just wanted a child for myself...


----------



## heart tree

Wow Goldy, that is a lot of additional stress. Would your DH be open to counseling? Gambling is an addiction like any other and if he is not paying his rent or bills for the past 3 months, it sounds like he is feeding this addiction. Regardless of his age or the fact that he _should be_ responsible, he might not be able to stop himself without help. As with any addiction, there is a chemical imbalance in his brain. We now know that addiction truly is a disease and not just someone who has a lack of self control or responsibility. 

If he's not open to counseling, at the very least, maybe you do have to have his pay check go through your account again. At least you'll be getting the rent and bills paid. At some point though, you both will need to address his gambling. It may be harder than you think for him to learn responsibility without support and help from a professional.

Have you discussed any of this with him? How does he feel about his gambling? How does he feel about having a child?

I'm so sorry you are feeling so stressed. You don't need any stress, you've had a lifetime of it already. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel said:


> Aww Happy Auntie :hugs: I understand your disappointment. I think after awhile the devastation dwindles but the disappointment is still there. The bright side to all of this is you haven't lost hope. It'll happen dear friend :hugs: it may take it's time but a friend of mine once said it's a slow process worth waiting for. I believe you'll get your :bfp: and will carry to term your beautiful baby. Don't lose hope. Grieve this negative testing, but remember to get up and hope for next month. In the meantime your in my thoughts and prayers.

MA - I think you are so right about the devastation dwindling but the disappointment still being there. I just had my second m/c a week ago and I think I feel a little numb to it (my defense mechanism, I think). But I am trying not to dwell and move forward still believing it is possible. DH is being positive for me at times when I can't be and was very upbeat at my follow-up with my OB/GYN today. It was interesting to see both men (my Dr. is a man) be upbeat. I joked with them that they could come talk to me when they became a woman. :shrug: 

I think seeing the repro/endo specialist this past week helped. As my DH now says, at least we have a plan about moving forward with the help of the doctors in evaluating us and seeing what, if anything, they can do to help boost our chances.

So glad to come on today and see all the positive thinking. :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've been talking to you for 5 months now & feel really close to you. I haven't shared everything with you as I've felt like a bit of a fraud reading what some of you have gone through, however I feel the need to get it out before Saturday so I hope you'll forgive me.
> 10 years ago in October I split up with my abusive ex-husband and moved back home. On Nov 20th 2000 I had an early miscarriage at about 5 weeks. Although I hadn't known I was pregnant before & rationally I knew that having a baby with my ex would have been the worst thing for me, thoughts of that baby have always stayed with me. I called her Isobel Grace and every July when it would have been her birthday I take flowers to a local churchyard overlooking a Mere and think about her.
> Now knowing that I might never have a child of my own I'm finding it even harder.
> 
> I'm aware that my experience is a long time in the past and I'm not trying to compare myself to those of you who are going through this now but thank you for letting me talk about it.
> 
> :-(
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, you are not a fraud. You have to do what's right for you, share what you're comfortable sharing, and what has been right for you was to keep this to yourself until now. And don't worry about comparing your experience to others' - you have just as much right to grieve the loss of your Isobel as do those of us with more recent losses. The pain of losing a child never goes away, it's just something we all learn to incorporate into our lives in different ways. Isobel will always be a part of you, and I feel honored that you would choose to share her story with us.
> 
> We are a judgment-free thread here - you'll get nothing but love and support from us.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Twinkle, there are no judgments here with us. And no comparisons - just sharing what we are able to and gaining insight and support from each other. I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It is so hard and it stays with us all I think no matter how much time passes. Time, I think, just makes it just a little easier to bear it. :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies - New to this post... have been on the IUI scene for going-on-3 cycles... I am 38 & DH is 38, too.. married 1 year & ttc ever since... Wasn't too hard for me until we started the IUI, which I was just *sure* was going to work the first month... No real issues fertility-wise... just no BFP! Thank you for sharing your stories... seems like great thread!
> 
> On 3rd IUI, am 9 days post IUI ... but having a hard time being hopeful, as I just don't feel any different than before...
> 
> Love reading the success sotries - keep 'em coming!!!!

Welcome AustinGurrl! :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Titi, I'm so sorry for both of your losses. What is the plan for you moving forward?


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> OH NO MA!!! That's awful but forgive me, also funny. How are you responding?
> 
> I just got off the phone with my husband and he said, Bek, lighten up! :rofl:
> 
> Well, seeing as though I'm not REALLY telling family I'm ttc I'm just saying, oh no, not THAT prayer, this ones a totally different one. That's what I get for being VAGUE.
> 
> I just don't like pouring out my laundry for all to see. Especially when a few of them have made it impossible for us. Those who responded were genuinely excited....though I'm utterly mortified. Keep in mind I'm laughing now too, but I kept thinking, how the heck am I gonna clean this mess up?! :haha:
> 
> Doug said he couldn't believe people were quick to assume, but he was getting a good laugh. Between you hearty and Doug....I think I'm slowly coming down from a frantic. :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness MA! Well at least you know there are some genuine folks who care and that you can smile about it now that things are calming down. It is amazing how much can get lost in translation! :huh:


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> Titi, I'm so sorry for both of your losses. What is the plan for you moving forward?

Right now, the specialist wants to evaluate me during my next cycle. I just saw her for the first time last Tuesday. My mother is actually the IVF insurance specialist for the practice so she set it all up for us and introduced us around to everyone - doctors, nurses, etc. Scheduled for a work up as soon as my AF shows. They will do blood tests to check hormone levels CD 3-5 and then on CD 7-11 they do a saline sonogram to check uterine lining and some other things including structural stuff in the uterus. We conceived both times we tried but m/cs each time so she thinks it may be that we need to get a "good egg". Doc says we should be trying every cycle. DH is also doing semen analysis on Tuesday just to rule him out as a cause.

My OB/GYN said AF will show in about 2 weeks. (Never thought I'd be anxiously awaiting THAT to come but I am so we can get ON with it already!) Had my follow-up today and everything looks good after the m/c except for a UTI :hissy: which seems to have developed and some cystitis (other inflammation above the bladder). So meds for me right now to take care of that.

I have the added drama of chronic hypertension and hypothyroidism so trying to stay on top of my meds to keep that under control and trying to stay positive.


----------



## heart tree

Well that sounds like a great plan. Just to be clear, are you moving on to IVF or are you just going to keep trying naturally to get the good egg? 

I know what you mean about wanting AF to show up and getting on with it. I've had 3 mcs and AF was always a welcome site after each one. I find that having a plan helps to give some hope after such devastation and trauma. I hope you catch that good egg soon!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Goldy I agree with Hearty. Praying you both find the help you need to get through this uphill battle. I'm sorry for what your going through. :hugs:

Tititimes, sounds like you have a great plan in place and I must say that your husband is a keeper. It's absolutely crucial to have a spouse who will be supportive and encouraging. This is a hard process and I know it can also be very scarey and discouraging. What many of us have to keep in mind is that not every pregnancy is going to have a negative experience which is what we see with some of the women from this thread who HAVE conceived again and are having healthy pregnancies. We just have to have the good plan in place and work through the issues that are placed before us. I think attitude is a HUGE part of the process. We have to push the anxiety away and somehow find the positive and then once we get pregnant we need to find a way to be stress free. Easier said than done, but we can do it. I look forward to hearing about your process and finding one day your with child soon carrying to term a healthy, happy baby! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi ladies:

Wow, so much has happened. I've missed you all. I've been reading over the past week, but didn't want to post until I'd caught up. It took me all week to catch up. I had to get through like 20 pages, but I wanted to ensure I hadn't missed anything. :coffee:

Welcome to all the new folks who've joined since I last posted. 

HA, Twinkle, Heart, MA, FM, Pablo, Skye, Goldy--such interesting and heart-felt stories you've shared with the forum. From painful accidents, to babies gone too soon, to discouragement, home strife... I just can't imagine more women who deserve to be someone's mom than you all. :hugs:

AFM: Since I last posted, AF came (even though I totally expected it, it was a bit of a bummer). Upside is that I was able to have my HSG last Friday. All clear on the fallopian front, LOL. Was NOT painless, but eh :shrug:

DH seems to be more engaged. He asked me last week why I'd never told him when I ovulated. I'm all "I just started tracking last month." He's been shooting the gift in the right place a LOT more consistently this month than in months past. :haha: I think he's finally moved past NTNP to TTC, LOL.

The other upside is that my OV happened four days earlier (CD15 than last month CD19). So we've done all we can do BD-wise this month. So I guess we're in the TWW, again. I'm glad I O'd before our Thanksgiving trip-because with 14 people going, including a bunch of my in-laws and my DSD, it would have been too much to strategically BD too.


----------



## BBgirl

hi girls. I'm 41 and TTC baby number 1 after 2 miscarriages (one Dec 08, at 11 weeks one New Year's Eve this year at 8 weeks). We've only been together 3 years so it's been a stressful start with my wonderful man I've waited all my life to meet. I've been so depressed since the miscarriages, but in July 2010 finally succeeded in getting off the anti-depressants so I won't be on meds in case I get pregnant. We conceived after only 2 cycles last two pregnancies (I was 39 and 40). This is what I did: CD10,12,14 (first pregnancy) and CD 9,12,14 (second pregnancy). We made sure we bd'd on the smiley face day (very important, I used Clearblue Digital OFK). I don't find it works if I bd the day after smiley face. By CD1 I mean first day of your period. We did missionary, I put my hips on 2 pillows too and stayed in my bed all night, no toilet breaks! It's tricky when you are afraid of getting cystitis but it worked a treat for us. Sorry to be graphic, I just want so much to help others who are in my age group. 

You see the doctors and media portray such a negative image of older first time mums. It can be difficult for some couples, but when we hear negative things I think we can end up going for IVF prematurely because we lose hope in our own ability to get pregnant. It's not difficult for every couple to conceive at this age, but, unless you're very lucky you really need to plan it well to get your BFP. We've started trying again properly since August 2010, but we've not bd'd enough times. I really think once is not enough in the ovulation week, you've gotta go for it Day 6,8,10,12,14 ideally. I know IVF has been wonderful for a lot of folks, but a 21% success rate at age 42 doesn't fill me with joy! So from this cycle on I'm trying Pre-Seed for the first time (the miscarriages had a bad effect on my mucus). So I've picked myself up, put a smile on my face, no more high pressure talk about my mucus and my smiley face to my OH, because I think he is under huge stress to perform, and surely that affects our chances. I've decided my old winning method is going to work within the next 3 cycles, before my 42nd birthday. (By the way, it seems pretty much same as the Sperm Meets Egg Protocol a lot of people are using, I couldn't believe it when I read it because it was our winning formula too). But to give it a chance at least give it 4 cycles, because 50-75% of early conceptions don't even implant, they just break away, and that happens to younger women too, it's just nature picking the best eggs. It takes longer to conceive over 35, of course it does, but with a good plan we can really tip the odds in our favour!

I'm really wishing you all baby-dust too, and don't forget that 12% of all babies in the UK are born to women over the age of 40 (record high this year!). I know so many people who rushed into IVF but I doubt they tried this plan, and you know what they conceived naturally a couple of years after having their baby with IVF. Of course some people with a medical problem need IVF, or women having difficulty conceiving in their 40s, but do all those couples who have it really truly need it or have they just lost faith and direction? And by the way, do you know if you conceive within 6 months of having a miscarriage you are far more likely to have a healthy successful pregnancy, with fewer complications (recently published British research study). Don't waste valuable time like I did this year! Cry, scream, smile and then move forward xxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Everyone,

I am so sorry that I have not posted for such a long time but things have not been too great and there have been lots of tears and decisions to be made.

I was hoping to start my stimming last week but when I went for my scan and bloods it showed that the down regging drugs I had been taking for 2 weeks had not worked and my body was not reacting the way the doc had hoped. My estradiol levels were above 900 so ovaries were functioning at full throttle. My cycle was cancelled and we were both so devasted. This was our chance to do IVF as there are things happening with my work that will stop me from being able to try again until late next year. I guess the thing that got me so upset was the fact that this shows that my body is acting up more than we thought and the possibility of me not having the chance to try IVF. 

The doc has been amazing and has come up with a solution I am now taking the BCP 2 tabs for 1 week to bring on my period early. Once it starts then I go to the docs on day 1 or 2 and have a scan and bloods taken, if all ok I will then start short protocol. This is going to be taking letrazole/femara from day 2-6 and Gonal F from day 3 until approx 12. I will also be taking cetrocide injections to stop ovulation until my follies are ready.

So here I am a little stressed but really hoping that this will work for me. I go and see my doc tomorrow to run through all the meds I will be taking and then stop the BCP Wednesday and wait for AF. Work have been amazing and totally ok for me to be off work for the extra 2 weeks.

I will be heading up North to my DH parents tomorrow so might not be able to be online until next Saturday but I promise I will keep in touch.

I have so much to catch up on from you guys and promise I will do so today.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole we've missed you so much! I'm sorry things haven't been easy :hugs: but I'm really glad that your doctor seems to have come up with a plan. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and your DH. xxxx

Hey to everyone else - I'm shattered today - Breakfast Church involved making 8 Christmas cakes in the middle of the church & I had to weigh out & bag up all the ingredients at home beforehand - it took hours!! Once I've had a good sleep I'll be back! xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

BBgirl said:


> hi girls. I'm 41 and TTC baby number 1 after 2 miscarriages (one Dec 08, at 11 weeks one New Year's Eve this year at 8 weeks). We've only been together 3 years so it's been a stressful start with my wonderful man I've waited all my life to meet. I've been so depressed since the miscarriages, but in July 2010 finally succeeded in getting off the anti-depressants so I won't be on meds in case I get pregnant. We conceived after only 2 cycles last two pregnancies (I was 39 and 40). This is what I did: CD10,12,14 (first pregnancy) and CD 9,12,14 (second pregnancy). We made sure we bd'd on the smiley face day (very important, I used Clearblue Digital OFK). I don't find it works if I bd the day after smiley face. By CD1 I mean first day of your period. We did missionary, I put my hips on 2 pillows too and stayed in my bed all night, no toilet breaks! It's tricky when you are afraid of getting cystitis but it worked a treat for us. Sorry to be graphic, I just want so much to help others who are in my age group.
> 
> You see the doctors and media portray such a negative image of older first time mums. It can be difficult for some couples, but when we hear negative things I think we can end up going for IVF prematurely because we lose hope in our own ability to get pregnant. It's not difficult for every couple to conceive at this age, but, unless you're very lucky you really need to plan it well to get your BFP. We've started trying again properly since August 2010, but we've not bd'd enough times. I really think once is not enough in the ovulation week, you've gotta go for it Day 6,8,10,12,14 ideally. I know IVF has been wonderful for a lot of folks, but a 21% success rate at age 42 doesn't fill me with joy! So from this cycle on I'm trying Pre-Seed for the first time (the miscarriages had a bad effect on my mucus). So I've picked myself up, put a smile on my face, no more high pressure talk about my mucus and my smiley face to my OH, because I think he is under huge stress to perform, and surely that affects our chances. I've decided my old winning method is going to work within the next 3 cycles, before my 42nd birthday. (By the way, it seems pretty much same as the Sperm Meets Egg Protocol a lot of people are using, I couldn't believe it when I read it because it was our winning formula too). But to give it a chance at least give it 4 cycles, because 50-75% of early conceptions don't even implant, they just break away, and that happens to younger women too, it's just nature picking the best eggs. It takes longer to conceive over 35, of course it does, but with a good plan we can really tip the odds in our favour!
> 
> I'm really wishing you all baby-dust too, and don't forget that 12% of all babies in the UK are born to women over the age of 40 (record high this year!). I know so many people who rushed into IVF but I doubt they tried this plan, and you know what they conceived naturally a couple of years after having their baby with IVF. Of course some people with a medical problem need IVF, or women having difficulty conceiving in their 40s, but do all those couples who have it really truly need it or have they just lost faith and direction? And by the way, do you know if you conceive within 6 months of having a miscarriage you are far more likely to have a healthy successful pregnancy, with fewer complications (recently published British research study). Don't waste valuable time like I did this year! Cry, scream, smile and then move forward xxx

BBGirl, just want to wish you good luck. You and I are in somewhat similar situation... I'm 41, been trying 2.5 years for #1, and I've had one miscarriage which happened just two months after starting to try. Unfortunately, no luck since then. My hubby and I are just starting (today, in fact) IVF cycle #2 (#1 was cancelled because I had poor response to the drugs). 

Hope to see you around... but not for long, if you know what I mean ;)


----------



## skye2010

HI Everyone :)))
Happy Thanks Giving to all American Ladies.
Good luck with all the loved ones bundled up in a house while u TTC'ing HA. :) By the way I made the apple butter. It turned out to be a really dark brown paste. Tastes really nice but I googled Apple Butter and all the images I see is a pinkish brown paste. Not sure if I over cooked it. What do you think?

Pablo I am soo wishing for a positive stick for you soon. xxxx U might have a little bb Harison Ford running around soon who knows :) Hahhahahaha...

Goldy, I am sorry for what you are going through. You really don't need any more stress cause TTCing does give you a lot of heart ache anyway. What MA and Hearty suggested "adressing your husbands addiction" is a good advice if you can. Although it must be very difficult you might find this problem chasing you. So perhaps resolving it might be better than living with it. I totally understand why you want to have a baby and I think you have every right to have one if you are prepared to cherish it and look after it no matter what. Good luck hon. 

Twinkle I was just thinking of buying a christmass pudding for my uncle and send it to him as a present. It's not worth me making one cause I have no idea how. I am not a great fan of fruit cakes either but my uncle loves it. I only enjoyed it one time when my father in law burned it with some brandy and served it with brandy butter. He is coming here for New Year so i might try again this year.

Carole, I have been waiting for a message from you anxiously. I'm very sorry to hear your cycle didn't work hon. I was hopeful that it might work for you. Your doc seems very attentive to offer you another plan straight away. I hope this works. I didn't quite get what happened though did your ovaries over work because of too much hormone? Or did they not react at all? Bummer about your work schedule. I hope you can go around it. I can imagine all the crying :cry: I went through it as well. One good thing though that you have a second plan in action straight away so you don't have time to mourn.

I have decided to go for another IVF cycle as soon as my ovaries have recovered. I'm going to have an appt at Dr. Taranissi's clinic. I was very reluctant about him since he had so much controversy but his results are the best in the country. I have to wait for 6 weeks for the appointment which is fine. Than I can make a decision if I should have the treatment with him.

Welcome new ladies Titi, Nvr2Late and BBgrl.

Niki and all the good girls here! Good luck with the strategic bding :) in the festive season. Who knows what Santa will drop from the chimney :))) A laughing and crying real baby for all I hope. 
xxx


----------



## BBgirl

hey Nver2late. Why do you think you've been having trouble conceiving when it happened so quickly the first time for you? For me I feel it has been the grief of our losses, I have read that depression can affect your hormone levels. I really wish you luck with your IVF, I am so scared about IVF because I'm already an emotional wreck, so I don't know if I could cope with it. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> HI Everyone :)))
> Carole, I have been waiting for a message from you anxiously. I'm very sorry to hear your cycle didn't work hon. I was hopeful that it might work for you. Your doc seems very attentive to offer you another plan straight away. I hope this works. I didn't quite get what happened though did your ovaries over work because of too much hormone? Or did they not react at all? Bummer about your work schedule. I hope you can go around it. I can imagine all the crying :cry: I went through it as well. One good thing though that you have a second plan in action straight away so you don't have time to mourn.

Hi Skye

Well it is not that the cycle didn't work more that it never got to start as the nasal spray is supposed to down reg you or put you in temporary menopause so that your ovaries do not start their job. This is so the docs can completely control the function of your ovaries with the stim drugs. When scanned I had not down regged at all and my body had already started on producing the hormones to produce the follies and move towards O. My lining had also not thinned out enough.

I am now taking the BCP and will hopefully start the short protocol as soon as AF arrives anytime between Friday and Sunday. I am now back on track and know that my doc is doing everything to make this a success for me. He was on the phone to me late at night reassuring me and offering me options as he understands the commitment that we have put into this travelling from Bahrain to London. I really could not ask for any more and I have complete confidence in him and his team, I am very lucky to have him in my corner. If anyone can get me pregnant I believe that it is him.

I am so happy that you have chosen a doc in London and have a plan of action, I know that I always feel better once I have a plan in place. I feel like I am working towards solving the problem and taking control. I wish you all the best with your next cycle and hope to hear about a BFP very soon. You never know you may even concieve naturally before your appointment, after all we are unexplained so there is no known reason why the miracle can't happen.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Let's hope so :))) This "Unexplained" label is really doing my head in. I wish someone could point a finger.
It is odd though cause I was never given that nasal spray or anything equivalent. I will be seeing an NHS doc in UCH, 1st December. I am really curious to find out if the med protocol that the Turkish clinic applied is in place. 
I'm really glad that you have a good doc that you trust. It really is important. :))) Hope we get our healthy bbs v v soon.
Take care xx


----------



## Goldy

heart tree said:


> Wow Goldy, that is a lot of additional stress. Would your DH be open to counseling? Gambling is an addiction like any other and if he is not paying his rent or bills for the past 3 months, it sounds like he is feeding this addiction. Regardless of his age or the fact that he _should be_ responsible, he might not be able to stop himself without help. As with any addiction, there is a chemical imbalance in his brain. We now know that addiction truly is a disease and not just someone who has a lack of self control or responsibility.
> 
> If he's not open to counseling, at the very least, maybe you do have to have his pay check go through your account again. At least you'll be getting the rent and bills paid. At some point though, you both will need to address his gambling. It may be harder than you think for him to learn responsibility without support and help from a professional.
> 
> Have you discussed any of this with him? How does he feel about his gambling? How does he feel about having a child?
> 
> I'm so sorry you are feeling so stressed. You don't need any stress, you've had a lifetime of it already. xoxo :hugs:

Thanks heart tree, conselling would help if only he sees gambling as an addiction problem. One first has to know that they have a problem in order to even consider help.

On a number of occasions have raised these issues with him but it always ends up him accusing me of yelling and nothing is resolved. Have suggested conselling but he is still leaving in his own dream world. He says does not need it.

Don't know if I have the strength for any debate with him. This month could potentially be my last month ttc. I've never had to wish that I do not conceive and this month am hoping I don't. As I would have to deal with all his nonsense. Everyone of us has a breaking point and I think this is it for me..

Thanks ladies for all your support.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi everyone - I just have a minute, but I wanted to welcome the new ladies and Carole, thanks for keeping us posted - we're all thinking of you. FX'd they get it all straightened out and everything goes well.



skye2010 said:


> HI Everyone :)))
> Happy Thanks Giving to all American Ladies.
> Good luck with all the loved ones bundled up in a house while u TTC'ing HA. :) By the way I made the apple butter. It turned out to be a really dark brown paste. Tastes really nice but I googled Apple Butter and all the images I see is a pinkish brown paste. Not sure if I over cooked it. What do you think?

Skye, what you made sounds perfect. Mine is always a dark brown. It should taste sweet and spicy and apple-y and delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies,

So good to hear from everyone and I laughed heartily at the Harrison ford comments, too funny. 

HA, good luck with BDing with the family around! 

Twinkle, Again so much success, I am so proud of you!! You're doing a great job, keep it up! But get some sleep, you sound exhausted!!

Mrs J - So glad you popped in to say hi. Is it possible Scarlett is already teething? Seems like she was born just yesterday.

Goldy, what can I say hon, but we are here for you. You are in a tough boat, no doubt about it! You would think the inability to pay his bills would be the heads up your DH needs to get help, but I guess not. Best of luck with everything and we are always here if you need to vent or need support. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nikki, so glad you bd at the right time! Also glad you got he HSG done. Sorry it was painful but now you know the tubes are clear and it does increase your chances of pregnancy. Best of luck!

Carol, so good to hear from you, so sorry it has been such a tough road. I am glad you have an alternative plan in action. From what I've read on this thread, the meds do no always work for everyone on the first try. It's great your work is being so understanding. Best of luck, sending huge amounts of baby dust your way.

Skye, I know what you mean by frustration of the "unexplained" infertility. If they could diagnose what is wrong then we could fix it, but not knowing means we operate in the dark, hoping to blindly hit the nail on the head. SO frustrating!! Glad to hear you have a game plan in place and hope the doctors are a good group. 

AFM, had another acupuncture appointment this am and am feeling really relaxed! Also hopeful, but as the time for AF looms I find myself trying to brace for disappointment. It's a balance between being positive, but not so much so that you're devastated when AF arrives. If no AF a week from now I'll test. 

If I missed anyone I'm sorry. Hope everyone is having a great Monday morning, another snow storm here. 

xxxxx anna


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi folks - just a quick TMI question - I'm on CD12 atm & I've got ewcm, which I know I can have even though I'm not ovulating. However I've just noticed that I've got a tiny bit of blood in it - any ideas????


----------



## skye2010

Twinkle how do you know that you are not ovulating? Is it through the sticks? Or did you have a scan? I think I read somewhere that the sticks sometimes don't work. Maybe it might be a good idea just to talk to your gp if you trust him. You are only 35 and what would be the reason for you not to ovulate? Sorry if I am being naive. But maybe he can make a fast referral to gyneacology and you might get an answer.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^^ Twinkle, has you tested yet? I get wet (I don't think I ever get EWCM per se) the days before AF, but I never spot. The spotting is what is intriguing if you don't usually spot before AF.


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels. Have fun bd'ing with family in the house! It has to be done! :) 

Titimus- I am so sorry about you mc, It sounds like you are in a good practice and hopefully you can get the answers you need to get that sticky bean. I have my fingers crossed and praying for you.
Nikki Leigh- Clear Tubes Yay! I hope you get your bfp!

BBG- Thanks for the positive post and welcome!

Carole B - sorry your cycle got cancelled but glad that the dr had an alternative, good luck

Sky-Good luck with your next treatment of IVF

AFM- I have my 1st accupuncture appointment today, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mpepe32

Hi, I haven't been around for bit but I've been lurking and I hope everyone is well. I had my first OB visit yesterday. This morning -20 tubes of blood taken, and I have a scheduled 3D ultrasound tomorrow. Both the doc and nurse were not impressed with the length of the LP on my charts - kind of short. But he also told me to do away with all my temp charts and stop making this such a job. I guess he could see the stress on my face. I am a total control freak so I am still going to chart just mummmmsss the word to him. I have to see him on December 10th so hopefully he'll have some answers. I feel very overwhelmed at the moment. The good news is the Doc did not seemed particularly bothered by my age which I though was good and I wanted to share so others who may feel apprehensive about their age perhaps shouldn't. Oh and the doc recommended a break for TTC while he is testing so I guess that means more coffee, chocolate and wine for me!

Sending everyone loads of baby dust!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

FutureMommie said:


> HA- Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels. Have fun bd'ing with family in the house! It has to be done! :)
> 
> Titimus- I am so sorry about you mc, It sounds like you are in a good practice and hopefully you can get the answers you need to get that sticky bean. I have my fingers crossed and praying for you.
> Nikki Leigh- Clear Tubes Yay! I hope you get your bfp!
> 
> BBG- Thanks for the positive post and welcome!
> 
> Carole B - sorry your cycle got cancelled but glad that the dr had an alternative, good luck
> 
> Sky-Good luck with your next treatment of IVF
> 
> AFM- I have my 1st accupuncture appointment today, I will let you know how it goes.


FutureMommie: I'm assuming the accupuncture is to assist in TTC? I would love to hear more about this. My sis just mentioned this a few days ago...never heard of this for fertility issues. I hope everything goes well for you! :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Twinkle how do you know that you are not ovulating? Is it through the sticks? Or did you have a scan? I think I read somewhere that the sticks sometimes don't work. Maybe it might be a good idea just to talk to your gp if you trust him. You are only 35 and what would be the reason for you not to ovulate? Sorry if I am being naive. But maybe he can make a fast referral to gyneacology and you might get an answer.

Sorry, I wasn't very clear in my last post - I was rushing!! 

Ok so I've had 4 blood tests and GP & I have finally come to the conclusion that I'm not ovulating (probably due to my weight - hence the weightwatchers!) I've got a referral to the infertility clinic but I've got to wait a while for an appointment. 

I'm only on CD12 so AF is not due for another 16 days - it was only a teeny little bit of pink so maybe I was just worrying about nothing!!

Thanks for replying though xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well at CD12 with EWCM doesn't that mean you could totally be ovulating? Especially with the spot of blood? That is a HUGE sign of fertility. Fx'd

*Now I have to go catch up on 10+ pages, lol


----------



## heart tree

I agree, it sounds like a fertile sign to me too! Now I also have to go back and catch up! LOL!!!


----------



## skye2010

U know Twinkle there are women who had babies after docs declared that they do not ovulate and they can never have their own babies. They just ovulated anyway. If you google "miracle pregnancy" I'm sure you would find a few stories. U might as well keep trying u never know. A fertiity consultation is much needed for u I suppose. How long is your wait? Bl..dy NHS makes you wait at least 3 months for every step. And by the time u come to the final treatment your eggs are old or sthg. Rant rant rant......

My bedroom is a building site today and a lot of dust is blowing towards the rest of the flat. I am in a ranting mood. ;(

Yesterday I went out with my best friend and I remarked how unlucky me and my husband was somehow. She reminded me I had a comfortable life, a nice flat and I had no reason to say that. I said I meant this TTC business more than anything. She said 'Why are you exagerating it. It will only make things worst for you. You have only had one cycle of IVF and there are women who try it 10-11 times before they got their baby" I said "I hope I'm not one of them cause IVF is not an easy procedure" and she said "Perhaps you had a bad reaction to it and it might be easy on others"

She is a very close friend,a very sweet person indeed, and she said it not in a cocky but in a gentle way. So I gulped and didn't know what to say. Just felt like a whimp. We were discussing having babies more or less at the same time 4 years ago, and she got pregnant in her second try. While she was nursing her first newly born baby I was changing nappies for my gravely ill dad for 6 months. When her baby was just over a year of age she got pregnant by mistake and had her second who is now more than 1. I love her kids and spend a lot of time with them so if a tiniest thought of envy come to my head I just erase it straight away. 

Her words sat on my heart though. I'm not even sure if I am a wimp about getting all those hormones and being handled and needled on all my private parts. I certainly do not like it at all. I was stubborn about not having it for a year even though my husband just wanted to do it and not think about it. But the stress and the heart ache of TTc'ing overwhelmed me in the end. i just gave up on believing I could do it on my own. I still feel somehow ashamed that all the women I know managed to do it and I haven't. I'm sure I will have my baby in the end but does being scared of side effects of hormones on my body, and having eggs forced out of my ovaries, and not being able to produce a baby myself make me a wimp? I really do not know?...


----------



## twinkle1975

Skye - I think those of us who have it harder are not wimps but much stronger than those who get it first time!! No matter how caring our friends are they can't know how it feels unless they've been there.
I had a horrible dream last night where I got a BFP and waited til Matthew got home to tell him & as soon as I said it I started bleeding, made me cry in my sleep - so I whispered it to the shower this morning!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- I totally agree with twinkle, I'm sure your friend didn't mean to make you feel bad but sometimes those who haven't had problems getting pg don't know what to say or how to relate to what we are experiencing emotionally. You are certainly not a wimp, a wimp could not go thru IVF, a wimp could not survive emotionally under the pressure of ttc. I know your friend meant well though.

AFM- I went to my first acupuncture appointment yesterday and I must say it was very relaxing. She placed needles according to my needs which my #1 issue is infertility so she places needles on my stomach. She also placed one in my head, arms, legs an feet. which help to balance the body, and to boost sex drive. We all know sometimes the sex drive can suffer when you are under the pressure of ttc. She left those in for 30 mins then removed them and then turned me over and placed needles down my spine and near both ankles. My appointment lasted about 2 hrs and I actually fell asleep. I should O this weekend, and then I will go back again on Wednesday.


----------



## skye2010

:)) thank u Twinkle. But you know you needn't worry about the dream cause when you see blood in a dream it just gets canceled and doesn't mean anything. :)
FutureMommie did you feel very relaxed afterwards? :) I get needled in the tummy and legs too but never on the spine and ankles. I wonder what that is for. Was it a Chinese medical shop or a fertility specialist?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I was one of those miracles Skye speaks of. I was told several years ago I would NEVER conceive because I didn't get my period and didn't ovulate. 8 Years later I was pregnant with Jackson without getting a period. I MUST have ovulated. When they asked me my last cycle date, I said their guess was as good as mine because I STILL didn't get a regular period. 

Jackson was extremely healthy. They even said his apgar score was EXCELLENT when he was born for his gestation. He was just born too early and his lungs couldn't keep up. If it weren't for that accident that caused me to lose my mucus plug, had the nurses listened to my plea, he would have still been here happy and healthy.

I'm saying this because Dr.'s CAN be wrong. All these years we thought we'd never conceive, we gave up. Had I known my cycles were crazy for ovulation and it was a timing issue along with monitoring my cycles with pelvic sonograms I would have done this as soon as we were told we were having issues. Live and learn I suppose. 

Don't lose hope. There is always a chance you'll get pregnant. It just takes us MUCH MUCH longer for some reason.

I think the issue here is we need to relax a bit. Some of us are so gung ho about getting there we're overstressing our poor minds and bodies. Sometimes I think that kind of stress causes us to actually sabbotage the outcome if anyone knows what I mean. I know it's frustrating. I mean the age issue is SO FRUSTRATING....even to know in my head that I let a Dr. determine my bodies outcome when 8 years later God proved him wrong. NEVER say NEVER to God is what I've learned. Sometimes I need to just step outa the way....ignore all the "professionals" and let God take the reigns. The outcome is SO much better when I lay off my own control. :shrug:


----------



## mpepe32

MA - you're so right! When I was at my appointment yesterday the OB took the words out of my mouth when he knew we were stressing about the OPK's, charts and bd'ing even when we weren't in the mood, etc. I think he has seen the stress it causes couples and I think he has a more relaxed approach. He was still very optimistic about the fact that being 35 is not detrimental at all. And there s still a good chance of having a successful pregnancy even after a few mc's. I hope for me it will be something that is easily fixable, but what will be will be.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> MA - you're so right! When I was at my appointment yesterday the OB took the words out of my mouth when he knew we were stressing about the OPK's, charts and bd'ing even when we weren't in the mood, etc. I think he has seen the stress it causes couples and I think he has a more relaxed approach. He was still very optimistic about the fact that being 35 is not detrimental at all. And there s still a good chance of having a successful pregnancy even after a few mc's. I hope for me it will be something that is easily fixable, but what will be will be.


Thank you for sharing your Dr.'s optimism. Lately, I've been hearing more and more women even older than I am having babies. There's a woman in her 40's with diabetes like me who not only conceived, but carried to term and birthed naturally. Dr.'s are quick to push c-sections thinking automatically the babies will be bigger. 

You know, when we conceived Jackson I was REALLY comfortable...not just with where we were, but I was comfortable with myself. I was walking....while still not at the weight I desired I was walking and the lowest weight I'd been. I just felt REALLY good especially emotionally. I even felt my best when I was pregnant with Jackson. So maybe there IS something to that stressless conception. It seems so easy doesn't it?! Then I wonder, well why the heck do I have such a hard time with letting go of the control?? :shrug::dohh:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: we just can never lose hope girls. NEVER. xo

Btw- don't you just *hate* it when people say- "it's when you stop thinking about it and stressing that it will happen." :growlmad: 

Obviously those people never had to stress or think about it. :nope:

I thought today I might be getting a yeast infection, which would gut me as I am due to ovulate this weekend and not sure how that would effect conception, but I am hoping now it's a false alarm and just my cm building up as I started taking cod liver oil and robitussen this cycle to create more ewcm (last cycle I had nothing). I also started taking Royal Jelly... I wonder if this is a side effect. I apologize in advance for TMI but we're all women here... I don't have any itching, just soreness (burning). I did just finish AF on Sunday (light spotting Monday) and we BD'd last night. I know in the past I can be sore right after my period. :shrug: My other worry is bv. Apparently I had traces of it when I was pg in June and had my first appt. After my mc she told me this and gave me a pap to make sure it had cleared up. I asked her if that could have caused my mc and she said unlikely but there is always a small chance. I googled today that bv can affect your fertility. I should probably go to the doctor and get tested. Just takes hours to see someone. :cry: Why is this all so complicated?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> :hugs: we just can never lose hope girls. NEVER. xo
> 
> Btw- don't you just *hate* it when people say- "it's when you stop thinking about it and stressing that it will happen." :growlmad:
> 
> Obviously those people never had to stress or think about it. :nope:
> 
> I thought today I might be getting a yeast infection, which would gut me as I am due to ovulate this weekend and not sure how that would effect conception, but I am hoping now it's a false alarm and just my cm building up as I started taking cod liver oil and robitussen this cycle to create more ewcm (last cycle I had nothing). I also started taking Royal Jelly... I wonder if this is a side effect. I apologize in advance for TMI but we're all women here... I don't have any itching, just soreness (burning). I did just finish AF on Sunday (light spotting Monday) and we BD'd last night. I know in the past I can be sore right after my period. :shrug: My other worry is bv. Apparently I had traces of it when I was pg in June and had my first appt. After my mc she told me this and gave me a pap to make sure it had cleared up. I asked her if that could have caused my mc and she said unlikely but there is always a small chance. I googled today that bv can affect your fertility. I should probably go to the doctor and get tested. Just takes hours to see someone. :cry: Why is this all so complicated?

I have chronic yeast infections, though their not as bad now as they used to be. As far as BV. I had it with Jackson. It "can" be the cause of some miscarriages but in my opinion, the reason I lost Jackson was because I lost my mucus plug. The mucus plug is supposed to protect the bacteria from the outside and won't allow bad bacteria in like Bacterial Vaginosis. I'm unfamiliar with if it can actually penitrate the mucus plug but highly doubt it unless you were like me and lost the mucus plug. It's then when we're supposed to have an antibacterial suppository and should be cerclaged hence the reason my baby died, they ignored my pleas and caught it too late. Regardless of what's happened though, it's water under the bridge as it can't be taken back. I wouldn't worry about the BV right now.

What I would do is get to the OBGYN's office, get tested for the yeast infection. Try a dose or two of the prescription oral med, Diflucan if you test positive. I would tell them you are prone to BV also and "could" be pregnant. If you test positive for bv you should ask for a prescription of Flagyl. 

Since having Jackson, I go from YI's to BV and sometimes it's a headache to clear because your getting both one after the other. What's helped is have my protein shakes with Greek Yogurt which is filled with probiotics. I'm also taking 4 probiotic pills a day. Two in the am and two before bed. Seems to be doing well thus far, but like you, I start seeing my YI's starting upon ovulation. Something about the added wetness I'm thinking.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I think you can get Diflucan over the counter in Canada now. I'll go check tomorrow. I used to get chronic YI when I moved to Mtl. 7 years ago. I think it was due to a change in climat and the stress of leaving everything and everyone behind. I had them on and off for 6 mo and had to take Diflucan once a week as a preventative measure. I haven't had one since. Usually you get itching don't you? I have no itching. Just slight burning sensation and well... to be totally disgusting, my pee smells fishy. Just my pee, not my discharge. I am hoping maybe it was just the wrong soap got in the wrong place. Ah the things we have to deal with as a woman. I think I will pop by the clinic tomorrow and get tested for YI and BV. I read BV can totally stop you from getting pg. I don't know how but it can. I had such high hopes for this month.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Unsure about the smell. TMI for everyone else but sometimes it smells fishy but more than usual I know I have it when I'm smelling like onions down there. :rofl: sorry everyone. I'm sure this makes everyone run from Onions now. 

I don't know if symptoms are different from person to person, but I usually feel itchy around the the outside upper area. I don't know if I ever feel pain...just the itchy. And of course I notice the white substance.

I'll tell you, the yogurt and probiotics work like a charm! Do you eat alot of starchy foods? Even onions are starchy, potatoes, breads, pasta's rice are many of the culprits. It's hard to say why some get chronic YI'S. I haven't understood it myself.

Let me know how it turns out when you get it checked out. Hope you get it taken care of and start feeling better soon.

Oh, I know of several women who got pregnant with BV. In fact, I know they had to have flagyl during pregnancy which in some parts of pregnancy isn't allowed. So it's best to have it checked out and deal with it now. I wouldn't overstress about it, you have a knowledge of it so the sooner you get treated the better dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Your response deserves sooooo much more than the few lines I am going to write right now, but I just got off the phone with my aunt who lives far away. 2 1/2hr conversation! wow We haven't really spoken properly since my mc and hashed through it all tonight. She had one at 14 wks, so there was a lot to talk of. She also gave birth to her daughter (who is my miracle cousin!) at 26 weeks so she knows alot of what so many here are going through. On top of it she never had an easy time getting pregnant either.
It's now 12:30am and I have to be up in 6 hrs. Eek! I think I am starting to feel better down there. I think I'll wait and see what tomorrow brings and maybe check out a clinic. I wish it wasn't so difficult to see a doctor. I am starting to rule out a YI but I am still concerned about bv. Time will tell. I'll let you know what I find! Thanks for your honesty and advice. :hugs: I am sure you are totally sleeping by now. 
G'night! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Your response deserves sooooo much more than the few lines I am going to write right now, but I just got off the phone with my aunt who lives far away. 2 1/2hr conversation! wow We haven't really spoken properly since my mc and hashed through it all tonight. She had one at 14 wks, so there was a lot to talk of. She also gave birth to her daughter (who is my miracle cousin!) at 26 weeks so she knows alot of what so many here are going through. On top of it she never had an easy time getting pregnant either.
> It's now 12:30am and I have to be up in 6 hrs. Eek! I think I am starting to feel better down there. I think I'll wait and see what tomorrow brings and maybe check out a clinic. I wish it wasn't so difficult to see a doctor. I am starting to rule out a YI but I am still concerned about bv. Time will tell. I'll let you know what I find! Thanks for your honesty and advice. :hugs: I am sure you are totally sleeping by now.
> G'night! xo



Believe it or not, I'm NOT sleeping. :lol: This longer, darker season does crazy things to my sleeping patterns.:sleep: Usually the end of fall season through spring I end up not sleeping at night until 5am and getting up MUCH later. I have vitamin D deficiency living here in Central New York. I also deal with seasonal depression. If my dumb knee would hurry up and heal I could exercise and get back on track for heavens sake. :haha:

YOU know your body. If you think you have BV or a yeast infection, make that appointment and get checked. I too wish it wasn't so hard for you to get a speedy appointment. :hugs: My paternal Aunt also dealt with what your aunt went through....she had MANY miscarriages and 3 second trimester losses like me....I was TERRIFIED when I found that out, but we learned ALOT from her experiences and from the testing done on the placenta...there's a whole knew plan in place when I conceive to protect me from what she went through and again from what I went through.

Your Aunt sounds like she is such a comfort to you during this time. She has REALLY been there.

Sleep tight dear!:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Swetya you might be having a urinary track inflamation. In that case you need to drink lots and lots of fluid and take some Cyctitus powder with water. The yeast infection makes an itch but Cystitus makes a burning or tingling sensation.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> Well that sounds like a great plan. Just to be clear, are you moving on to IVF or are you just going to keep trying naturally to get the good egg?
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting AF to show up and getting on with it. I've had 3 mcs and AF was always a welcome site after each one. I find that having a plan helps to give some hope after such devastation and trauma. I hope you catch that good egg soon!

heart tree - Sorry to hear about your 3 losses. You are right. A plan is really a great way to take back a feeling of some control. Right now no IVF is planned b/c we've been able to conceive but not get the little ones to stick. Waiting for AF so they can start the work up to evaluate the hormone levels, etc. They called me twice already asking if AF arrived and said if I didn't get AF by Nov. 30th they wanted to do some testing anyway and possibly give me Provera to bring AF on so we'll see what happens next week.

Haven't been feeling 100% for the last 3 weeks so saw my regular internist and he found my liver enzymes elevated. Alot of things (including medications and a virus) can cause that though. Had an abdominal/pelvic CT and all was ok except for a bit of fluid in the lungs. Have had a bit of coughing recently so waiting to see about that.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

svetayasofiya said:


> :hugs: we just can never lose hope girls. NEVER. xo
> 
> Btw- don't you just *hate* it when people say- "it's when you stop thinking about it and stressing that it will happen." :growlmad:
> 
> Obviously those people never had to stress or think about it. :nope:
> 
> I thought today I might be getting a yeast infection, which would gut me as I am due to ovulate this weekend and not sure how that would effect conception, but I am hoping now it's a false alarm and just my cm building up as I started taking cod liver oil and robitussen this cycle to create more ewcm (last cycle I had nothing). I also started taking Royal Jelly... I wonder if this is a side effect. I apologize in advance for TMI but we're all women here... I don't have any itching, just soreness (burning). I did just finish AF on Sunday (light spotting Monday) and we BD'd last night. I know in the past I can be sore right after my period. :shrug: My other worry is bv. Apparently I had traces of it when I was pg in June and had my first appt. After my mc she told me this and gave me a pap to make sure it had cleared up. I asked her if that could have caused my mc and she said unlikely but there is always a small chance. I googled today that bv can affect your fertility. I should probably go to the doctor and get tested. Just takes hours to see someone. :cry: Why is this all so complicated?

Good morning! I just wanted to add that I, too, USED to suffer from BV and YI..couldn't afford..nor wanted to go to the dr. and start on antibiotics. I started inserting a probiotic capsule vaginally each night before bed...and especially after sex...this got rid of both problems!!! I only do this when I can "feel" them coming on. Now, I'm not certain if this has any affect on O time or ewcm...and I know some people are absolute about going to the dr. for antibiotics..but I really try to do natural as much as possible and this has worked for me (and others I read of in the internet per my research). You may want to google it.... :hugs: I know these are terrible to deal with!


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. Just finished catching up on all the news. Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies! I'm thankful today for many things today including all of you who have such beautiful hearts who share your lives here on this thread and make me feel like I'm not alone in this up and down world of TTC. :hugs:

Caroleb73 - sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Fingers xx'd for you.

BBGurl - welcome! :hi:

Goldy - I am so sorry to hear about the tough time you are having. Please try as you work through all of it to take care of yourself. 

Skye- people just don't know what to say sometimes and I think want so much to "help" when they hear about our struggles. But it can be frustrating to hear it b/c in the end they usually don't understand even if they mean well. I second what everyone else has said - you are not a wimp. No wimp could stand up to the trials and tribulations of TTC that many of us are working through. Even the strongest among us will have our days. But in the end we are nothing if not strong and resilient. And that means YOU too.

Happy Auntie- good luck on the :sex: with the family around!

Futuremommie - thanks for the kind words and glad the acupuncture went well. Relaxation is key.

mpepe32- it's a cliche but age really is nothing but a number. Yes, it is a factor in TTC but I have to believe that it is not everything. So many women conceive at different ages over 35 - over 40. I think we're all different, what our bodies go through in life is unique. We just have to try to work through our particular issues. And doc is right. Try (yeah, I know, the pot calling the kettle black) not to stress and enjoy the wine and coffee!

MA - my sleeping patterns are out of whack too here in NY. Ugh how I dislike getting up when it's dark and coming home from work in the dark! I'm already counting down the days until Day Light Savings Time again! Premature? Naaaaaaaa! :fool:

Swetya- definitely get that checked out. Better to be safe. I thought I had bv too and turns out no. Good luck, hope all is ok.

Well, ladies - wishing you all a wonderful day. AFM - off to my Mom's to be thankful for many things including the yummy FOOD! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mpepe32

titi - sorry for your losses. I have just started testing this week after my 2nd mc in August and yes, I'm am going to enjoy both my wine and coffee for sure. lol I'm always so stressed about ttc but it doesn't change anything so I'm going to try to relax.

Sorry I don't have time to write to everyone but I just wanted to wish all the US girls a happy thanksgiving! And much baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm blessed for such an awesome bunch of women in this thread. I give thanks for each one of you! :hug:


----------



## skye2010

Happy Thanks Givings US ladies. I've been on chocolate and popcorn today to keep up the festive eating :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you across the pond!!


----------



## skye2010

MA I didn't know you had a miracle pregnancy. You will be a miracle mum too one day:)xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I&#8217;ve been crazy getting ready for Thanksgiving and haven&#8217;t had much time to keep up with you chatty ladies! 

Carole, you are going through so much. I&#8217;m sorry your cycle was canceled but it sounds like you have a solid plan in place to get things back on track. Good luck with everything. I look forward to your updates.

Twinkle, 

Nvr2Late, good luck on your cycle as well. I hope you get your sticky bean soon.

Skye, when is your appointment with Dr. Taranissi? I&#8217;ve heard good results by him even with the controversy. I can&#8217;t wait to hear what you decide. And you are the furthest thing from a wimp I know! Going through all that you are going through makes you one of the strongest women on earth in my opinion. I&#8217;d like to see your friend try to do what you are doing. And by the way, a baby is a baby. It doesn&#8217;t matter how it is conceived. Conceiving a baby through IVF is conceiving one out of just as much love (if not more) then if you conceived it without assistance. 

BBgirl, good luck to you. I&#8217;ve had 3 losses and am still trying naturally. Well, not exactly, I just took some meds to help me ovulate sooner. I&#8217;m glad to hear you worked on getting your depression in check. I hope you are feeling stronger and ready to try again. 

Goldy, I&#8217;m so sorry you are at your breaking point. I agree that someone needs to be ready for counseling and to be ready to admit they have an addiction before they will do anything about it. As with many addicts, he may have to hit &#8220;rock bottom&#8221; before he decides to get help. That doesn&#8217;t mean that you can&#8217;t get counseling on your own. You need a place to figure out how to deal with this situation. I hope you have good support. I hope to keep hearing from you here.

Pablo a.k.a Mrs. Ford, how many dpo are you?? I hope the witch stays away.

FM, isn&#8217;t acupuncture just wonderful? 2 hours? Oh I&#8217;m jealous! My sessions are one hour. I never want it to end! I&#8217;ve been doing mine for fertility as well, and those are exactly the places I get them too. 

Mpepe, I&#8217;m glad you are moving forward with testing. 20 tubes? Wow! The most I ever had in a day was 17. You beat me. I won&#8217;t tell your doc that you temp if you don&#8217;t tell my doc that I temp. 

Chris, I agree, the people who tell you to stop stressing never had to stress! That being said, I try to keep my stress in check. Did you figure out if you have BV or a yeast infection? I hope not and you were able to chase that eggie down. 

Titi, you are really going through it, aren&#8217;t you? I hope AF shows so you can move on. I really hope you start feeling better soon. It sounds like your body&#8217;s immune system has taken a beating. 

AFM, well, my Femara worked and I got my Peak on my CBFM and my positive OPK on CD 16. I&#8217;ve never had it this early in my life. The problem is that I got the peak yesterday, on Thanksgiving! We were hosting so we were too busy to BD. By the evening, we tried, but Tim was too full to finish. Damn! Later, he did manage to get some into a soft cup which I inserted. Better to have that liquid gold in there any way I can! I hope we can try again today, but not sure if he&#8217;ll be up for it. Uuugghh! Both of his cousin&#8217;s are newly pregnant with their second babies and they were the only other women at my Thanksgiving yesterday. That was a bitter pill to swallow especially given my upcoming ovulation that I might have missed. I wrote them an email a few days before Thanksgiving telling them that I was happy for them, but wanted to tell them about my diagnosis. They know about my mcs, but not my diagnosis. So I told them that as happy as I am for them, it is difficult for me to engage in pregnancy talk. I asked them to forgive me if I walked away from any conversations relating to pregnancy. They were very gracious and lovely in their responses to my email. And yesterday, not one person talked about pregnancy! It was brilliant and very thoughtful of them. All in all a good day, though honestly I think it will be a miracle if I caught the egg this cycle. But, as we&#8217;ve seen here, miracles do happen!


----------



## pablo797

happy thanksgiving to all the ladie and I echo what everyone ha said w are so ucky to have each other. It's BLACK FRIDAY here in the you.s., the biggest shopping day of the year, but there's no one in my shop. Probably because it's 8 degres outside. 

i've been out or a few days due to lots of work and the holiday so let's see if I can get caught up. 

mpepe, glad you are enjoying your chocolate, wine and coffee! Sorry you had to have so much blood drawn! I hope it's worth it and you ind some answers.

future mommy,so glad you enjoyd the acupuncture! I had my second appt last week. Did you get any needles in he ear? Freaked me out at first but nothing to it. I'm also on some herbs. Let me know how second appt goes!


skye, what a tough lunch! I'll only say what everyone else has said in that no one understands unless they've been there. I have some friends here that wile I love them to death, they just don't get it. Huge hugs to you from someone who does! Btw, you are not weak!!! Crazy woman

stavaysofia, ok excuse my ignorance but what is a bv? I read that whole wxchange and have no clu what you all are talking about. I do hope your feeling better!! Also hope you can BD like crazy this week!

ma, heartree, tittimes,carol, goldy,hope you had a great thanksgiving! And if you're not you.s. Had a good thursday!

afm, well at the end of tww and spotting. The fat lady hasn't sung yet, but my hopes of this cycle being the one are diminishing. Twinkle, I too had a BFP dream last night. I am sorry yours made you cry! In mine I was testing and I was thinking just tell me already and it was positive, I couldn't believe it. That was the dream. So I told it to the snow flakes that were falling as I went on my morning cross country ski and hope it's true. But like I said spotting now so . . . 

have a great weekend everyone!!!xxxx anna


----------



## pablo797

sorry for all the typos on above post, typing on phone as people come in and out of store!!


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, boo to the spotting. I really hope it is just implantation spotting, but I know how any sign of blood can dash your hopes. Boo. If it is AF, will you be moving to IUI next cycle?

I hope more people come into your store! I never go shopping on this day. The crowds scare me. 

Oh and I get needles in my ears as well!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Nikki, my California buddy, somehow I missed your post! I'm glad all went well with the HSG. No it isn't a pleasant experience, is it? Glad it is all over for you and you are in the TWW. Also pleased for you that your DH is shooting with more frequency in the right place! I hope this is your cycle babe!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks heart tree and pablo, I feel completely exhausted today I think form everything this week. oh and the doc office made a mistake, they should not have filled out genetic karyotyping on my forms and taken those 4 extra tubes of blood b/c I have only had 2 mc's and they won't cover that testing until 3. I was kind of disappointed that they made that mistake! 

Heart - I hope you catch that eggie!!!! Mum's the word about the charting. And why wouldn't I continue to chart, I already have the thermometer and it's free! PLus it's not that inconvenient for me.

pablo - I hope that spotting stops and she stays away!!!! F'x!


----------



## heart tree

I know what you mean Mpepe, it's easy and free to temp! I wake up without an alarm clock at the same time every morning, so it is really easy for me to pop the thermometer in my mouth before I get up. 

Sorry about the karyotyping mistake. It is a very expensive test. My husband and I got it covered under my insurance. We asked how much it would be without insurance and they said $1500 per person! 

They told me it is very rare for one parent to have issues with karyotyping, but to have 2 parents is just crazy rare. They said that you really need to have both parents have abnormalities on this test to be able to say there will be problems in future pregnancies. I highly doubt this is your issue, so don't worry if you don't get the results for this test. 

More important ones are blood clotting and thyroid tests which I'm sure you got. 

Do you feel like you were bitten by a vampire?


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, hope you're doing ok. Sorry I'm not replying to everyone - I'm on my phone. HT - your post made me giggle because it was just my name!! 
I've just got to have a grr moment - I was talking to 3 mums at work earlier and I needed to get their contact details so I got my work Blackberry out. They all started saying things like 'oh you can tell she hasn't got kids look how nice her phone is, mine's been chewed and put down the toilet etc etc' I wanted to scream at them 'FFS I'd swap you the fricking phone for your baby given half a chance!!' Just gritted my teeth and smiled instead!


----------



## heart tree

OMG! :rofl: Twinkle! I was trying to get everyone and wrote people's names and then read what people said. I must have written your name and then forgot to go back to it! Well, I was thinking of you at least LOL!

Did you ever sort out the blood streaked cm? I'm still not convinced that you aren't ovulating. 

Those women don't get it. I'm so sorry you had to deal with them. GRRRR...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Pablo, It was our first black friday and we'll NEVER do it again. We left with nothing because everyone kept running out after hours of waiting. I don't know how my friends do this every year. We must be missing something. This just reiterates our focus to buy locally by mom and pop businesses. I'd rather buy this way and spend a little more to keep our mom and pop businesses open than deal with the crap we dealt with today. 

Twinkle. How absolutely horrifying. I'm not sure I would have held my tongue. I probably would have just walked out. How rude!

Hearty, isn't it how it always happens? Right when your ready you get side-tracked.

Ah well, if not this month, we'll all try again next month. Maybe it will be better for us all when we're more relaxed. 

AFM, I seem to be having lower back cramps like AF is coming and I've been having constipation something awful. I never knew what it really was until now. I've never had to deal with it before. I must admit I've been drinking coffee to help and it's working like a charm but oh is this an uncomfortable feeling. :rofl: Sorry for the tmi lately ladies. :lol: :hugs:

So now I'm prepping Christmas as we'll be hosting 15-20 ppl here. We're planning on a prime rib with Yorkshire pudding (I learned to make it the proper way in North Yorks when I was in Scarborough for awhile). 

My husband loves it and the rest of the family has NEVER had Yorkshire pudding. I was thinking of making a trifle too, but my sil has said she'd make a nice cake. So I'll make a couple pies and be done with it. 

Finished the quilts. I don't have a camera since my husband dropped our Nikon and broke it. :rofl: so the photo is from my awful phone camera. One for a boy, the other for the little girl:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/BoysJungleQuilt22010.jpgThe picture quality was horrific, but the animals were hand quilted and the quilt itself was MUCH brighter than it looks.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/GirlsScrappyQuilt2010.jpgThis is the little girls quilt. It's an easy "scrappy quilt" that can be done in good time and I just hand knotted the squares instead of hand quilted or it would have taken forever to finish.

Now I'm finishing a heart on a beautiful antique hankerchief to add to an antique English tea cup I'm sending to a friend of mine.

Maybe next year I'll have more projects done in time for Christmas.

Have a great weekend everyone! :hug:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Happy belated Thanksgiving to the US girls.

MA: Those quilts are GORGEOUS! I wish I had one ounce of your skill.

I'm so sleeply, I can hardly remember the details of who was doing what! :blush:

I feel you twinkle and svet--people can be so careless with their words (all of us are guilty of it). 

Best of luck HA to you on your positive OPK! Hope you got to BD at the right time. 

I sit here bathing my DSD and my niece and listening to them fuss at each other, and just would love to have a child of my own in the mix. :cry: I feel very grateful for what I have--my family is all together for the holiday, and we are doing well. Anyhoo, still in the TWW. Nothing to report, as I think I'm only 8 dpo. I don't symptom spot, so that's that.


----------



## Lucy1973

Twinkle you are amazing to not say anything to those ignorant horrible women. I probably would have said something to embarrass them, just for educational purposes, and to try and prevent them upsetting any future women. :wacko:


Happy thanksgiving by the way to the US girls. :flower:

Those quilts are gorgeous by the way MA, and I can't believe you host to that many people! Amazing! 

We got a tropical fish tank now, but only 5 little fish in there, so off to get more fish this morning....watching the tank is very relaxing. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, and hope hearttree that you did get the egg and didn't realise yet...:hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks heart so much for your encouraging words and YES I felt like I was bitten by a vampire! 

MA - stunning quilts!


----------



## pablo797

twinkle, I am always stunned by people's complete lack of judgement! Think about what you say before you say it!!! I would have done what you did, what I always do, smile and then come home and write about it to you guys. So sorry.

Mpepe, sorry about the botched test, poor thing. 

Nikiligh, good luck in the tww.

HT, hope all is well and good luck this month!!

AFM, the fat lady has sung and the notes are A and F. I hear them as the theme to Jaws. Bu dum, bh dum. So onto the next month. Our appointment to see the specialist isn't until the 28th of December but I've been dragging my feet on paperwork hoping to get pregnant naturally this month. Now that that's out the window, we'll probably have to wait until January for IUI but give it one more shot in December the good ole fashion way.

MA, beautiful quilts!! You have such talent and are a true domestic goddess!!!

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## heart tree

Pablo, boo boo boo to the :witch: Sorry babe. You never know what December might bring.

MA, gorgeous quilts!

Lucy, good to see you are at 16 weeks. Gives me hope.

Well, my temps went up today, so if I get one more high temp, ovulation will be confirmed. I'm pretty sure I'm in the tww right now. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you all for your kind comments. They don't look as good as they do in person sadly but they did come out good. They are "basic" quilts. Quick and easy for a charity. I've done some crazy hard squares and I have a ton of stars and stripes I have to finish and can't wait to share. My husband put a layaway on a new machine for me so by January I'll have a working machine. YAY! 

I'm also doing a memorial quilt for Jackson Jeffrey. I have beautiful Beatrix Potter (his theme) fabrics in boy colors and will add a picture in the center along with applique hearts in the 6 patch squares. It's become a sort of healing project and I do it when the need arises.

I'm not at all as good as the ones who spend hours and hours by hand or the ones who quilt beautiful photography. Haven't gotten that advanced.

Pablo, sorry about AF. Hearty sounds like you have your body down to a science with Ovulation. I just stopped it was getting too confusing because everything looked the same to me after awhile. I think it's an issue with PCOS. Makes things harder to detect.

Love to you all.


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - gorgeous quilts!! I love them!!
Pablo - I'm sorry about AF but your vision of her creeping up on us like Jaws made me laugh out loud!!
Lucy - glad you are relaxing with your fish - enjoy it while you can!
HT - still don't know about the ewcm - hopefully when I finally see the specialist they'll be able to tell me more. 
Thank you all for your understanding of why I was upset - I love that I can come here and you just know how I'm feeling without me having to explain why! xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Heart tree I am glad to be able to give some hope, it feels like a miracle, and I am sure you and everyone on here will get your miracles really soon. I am still a bit nervous, but I think that's normal. :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

pablo sorry she came:hugs:

AFM - I'm still charting I'm just not saying anything to the doc about it! have to go back on the 10th for a pelvic (and am dredding it) and hopfully to hear good news about my blood work, I'm trying to be optimistic even thoguh I'm very doubtful about any good news at this stage. Have a nice weekend everyone:flower:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls :))) Thank you for all the kind words. I brewed over that little conversation all this time and decided to talk to my friend about it if the conversation rises again. After all we are good friends and I don't want her to over look my worries and think it is my own doing. Anyway I felt better after the support I got from you girls.

Pablo I am sorry about the Jaws but couldn't help smiling at the thought of us fighting our own jaws every month yet no ones making a film about us :shrug:. I am really hoping it will be soon for you since you had those lovely dreams :kiss:. What sort of a shop do you have? I don't know how it is there but shopping in here is like crazy coming up to Xmass. I need to go pick a brthday present for DH and Xmass presents for friends but I dared not go at the weekend because of the crowd. :) It's really cold as well. I think I'll have to dig out my longjohns finally cause it will b snowing next week. Pretty Xmass but not a great time for shopping at all :) Surely you would have a lot more customers next two weeks too.

Hearty after reading your message I went and checked out softcup. I think I'll give it a try too. Did you actually get pregnant on it? And femera? What happened with the endo doc? I am holding my breath on some good news. Did you not contact him yet? One other thought, might be all a fantasy but, if you had an IVF cycle where they can actually place the embie where they wanted would that help your situation. Cause my understanding is that if it can attache to a favourable spot in your womb it will survive.

I am seeing an NHS specialist on Wednesday. The person I am going to see is a endo specialist weird enough. He works as a fertility specialist for NHS and endo for a private clinic. I thought of you as soon as I googled his name. He would work as a fertility specialist in NHS and a endo specialist in a private clinique. The IVF success rate results of the clinique that I am allowed to go on NHS is %20. Not far from IUI success rates almost. Taranissi's over %50. So perhaps I can ask for an IUi on NHS while I go see Taranissi for this once. I have an appointment from his clinique in January. Perhaps they can treat me for my February cycle.

Twinkle hon, how cruel does people get when they are jealous. Unbelievable that they should let you hear their petty envy. Petty people really. You know this month i went to see a Chinese herbalist. An old chinese guy actually, and much cheaper than the English trained specialists. He did acupuncture and gave me some pills. I was worried about not ovulating this month when it was delayed but funny enough I did twice. Not sure if it is due to his treatment but both my ovaries were raided and all the eggs were collected last cycle. So I was very happy about it. Going to try again next month. Any thoughts of that?

Mpepe is that blood test that they botched is to see if you have a chromosome disorder? Keep optimistic anyway. You might be all very healthy and still be having the mcs, But better if they can name a cause so they can actually help you. Having "unexplained infertility" is frustrating when you don't know what to target. So you might get a good answer hopefully :)

MA I love the quilts. Especially the one with the animals is really cute. Well done. I wish i had the patience. Perhaps one day:) I can cut a pattern and make a dress or a jacket but don't have the patience to quilt or crochet yet I absolutely adore them.

Lucy your baby inspires me too. Wish you a beautiful carefree christmass while it grows in your belly. :kiss:


----------



## heart tree

Hi Skye! I think it is a great idea to do IUI on NHS and then go to Taranissi for IVF. Sounds like you would be increasing your odds quite a bit!

I used the softcups the last time I got pregnant. The first two times I got pregnant it took me 8 cycles before I saw my bfp (I wasn't using the softcups for those cycles). Then I decided to use them and it only took me 2 cycles to get pregnant with my 3rd pregnancy. I also used pre-seed. What I do is insert pre-seed, then BD. Right after BD'ing, I put a little pre-seed in a soft cup and then insert the soft cup. I then leave it in overnight and take it out in the morning.

They can be a little daunting at first as they look enormous! But their website has a tutorial on how to insert them which helps. I did several practice runs first so I could be sure I was putting them in correctly and so I could figure out the best way to get them out. I don't use them when I have AF, too messy for me. If you use them, the important thing to remember is that 1.) they can't get lost in there and 2.) the best way to get them out is to bear down like you are pushing out a baby and then put your finger in to scoop it out. Good luck if you decide to use them. I love them because there is no more leakage!

I haven't contacted the doctor yet. We just had our Thanksgiving holiday and I need to request my medical records from my other doctor first. I asked my FS about IVF and she told me that IVF doesn't actually implant the embies in the uterus. They fertilize the egg and then insert it into the uterus, allowing it to implant where it wants to. I had the exact same thought you did and was quite disappointed to find out that they couldn't do it that way. Thanks for thinking of me!

Oh and the Femara worked like a charm. I Ov'd on CD 16...just like a normal person! I'm 3dpo now. I've never Ov'd this early in my life!

Good luck to you on Wednesday. Can't wait to hear what he says!!


----------



## skye2010

But how about if they insert more than 1. Say 3. Isn't it likeley that one might be far from the other? When they inserted in me I could see that they were all spread out in different places in the womb. This way one may just fall in the right place? 
But would the ones that attach the wrong place still bring on a mc? Or would they just be absorbed by the body? God I hope that doc might have some answers for you.


----------



## caroleb73

Evening Ladies

Sorry I haven't been online for a while but I went up north with DH to see his family and didn't have access.

DH flew back to Bahrain today as needed to get back to work and he will come back when he is needed for his part in the cycle. I took my last BCP on Friday and now just waiting for AF to arrive. I have had the munchies so I am sure she is on her way as I always crave chocolate and bad food when she is due. As soon as she arrives then it is back to the docs for bloods to test my estradiol again and a scan as long as my levels are below 200 then I can start the IVF. I am really hoping that all goes to plan this time and I get my chance to try. If it is all go then I have to buy more meds as this protocol is going to require more gonal F and a few other drugs. Despite all not going to plan I am surprisingly relaxed at the moment.

Skye I think IUI on the NHS whilst you are waiting for your treatment with Taranissi is a great idea as you never know it may work for you and then save you a small fortune. I totally agree with you about the weather in the UK at the moment as it is so cold that after dropping DH at Heathrow first thing today I have not left the house at all. Just checked out the weather forecast for the next 5 days and a little scared by the temps hehehe.

Amanda so glad the Letrazole is working for you and O is happening earlier YAY thats such fab news. Things are going in the right direction for you:hugs:

Yet again I am needing to catch up again on all of the news, I am sorry that I have been a bit rubbish lately but will be online every day this week for sure.

Take care all and enjoy your evening :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Skye, interesting theory! I will certainly ask if this is a possibility. Thanks doll!

Carole, sounds like things are going along as planned. I hope your bloods are under 200 and you can start your IVF cycle. So glad you are feeling so relaxed! What a wonderful feeling that is throughout all of the craziness of ttc!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Carole
The cold is wicked isn't it :) Must be a real shock after Bahrain hahaha. Well I'm sure you will be catching up soon cause leaving the house is not preferable (Freezing cold and the tube strike) and not much to do else than being in front of a computer or being domestic if it suits you :)))

Hearty I am so wishing that you could go around this endo business somehow.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## skye2010

Just another thought actually :)
U know when u have an IVF here I think they let you walk out after half an hr or an hr. In Turkey they made me lie down without moving at all for 4 hours. I wonder how long does the embies take to attach? And say if they blew them towards where it is safe and they made u lie down for 7-8 hrs so that they can not really move about much. Would that be any help I wonder?


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Everyone

I hope you are all having a great start to the week. I have been hibernating at home all day as it is so cold outside that I have not ventured outside so far. I have become such a wimp that I just cannot cope with the cold:haha:

Well AF has not arrived yet but I am sure she will be here in the next couple of days. Just want her to hurry up now so I can start. If all goes to plan I will be heading back home around Dec 21st so would have been away from home 6 weeks!!!

Think I am going to make a start on Christmas shopping this week as have not been organised this year with all this TTC stuff. DH has dropped some hints about stocking fillers so think I will shop when I see the doc in the next few days. I totally adore all the Christmas decorations in Oxford Street and of course Harrods so that is one bonus of being here so long.

Well I hope to catch up on all your news later today.\


Take care and wishing you all BFP very soon :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - trying to get caught up after being gone so long, but I wanted to pop in. I'm at 4dpo today, and amazingly we managed to bd when we needed to - twice at my parents' and once at his parents'! Of course, looking at my calendar this morning, if we didn't catch the egg this time we'll have to bd at relatives' houses again next month!! :rofl:


----------



## skye2010

:rofl::awww: Happy Aunty. Keep up the good work.. hahahaha


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi ladies:

Just popping in before work. Carole, hope AF comes soon (LOL at saying THAT) so you can begin your next cycle. 

HA: Congrats on BD during the holidays, with family around, lol. My DH has been more in the mood lately, so we've been :sex: a lot over our holiday, although we are past the BD stage at this point. 

HT: Congrats on the early O and GL on the TWW. Yes, I was glad the HSG was done, even if it doesn't amount to much this cycle.

Skye: I've never used SC (Instead here in the states) to BD (actually, I did once, but didn't know I didn't have a snowball's chance in hell of conceiving because of the hypo-t) but they're not that hard to insert. I use a Diva cup, and the SC is easier to insert for AF. 

AFM: Well still officially in the TWW. This feels like the longest TWW for some reason. I "might" test early just to bring any anxiety to normal levels, although I feel about 50-50 either way. My TSH levels haven't been retested yet (will do so this week), so it's very likely that I'm still not yet in a healthy thyroid range for fertility.


----------



## heart tree

Skye, I want you to be my doctor! You have so many good ideas!!!

Carole, I hope the witch shows her face soon. She always comes when we don't want her to and then she stays away when we need her to come. Why is that?

HA, you and I are both 4dpo today! Like me, you must have Ov'd on Thanksgiving then. I was not happy about the timing as we were a little too full on that day. We did manage to get some good BD'ing in around that time though. I know what you mean though, if we didn't catch it this time, then the next time will be Christmas! Luckily we don't really do much for that holiday so we can relax and focus on making a baby. Hopefully we both caught the egg and won't have to worry about it though.


----------



## skye2010

Hearty I wish I was a doctor who could help u bbs. But I'm counting on that other guy :)

Nikki what day r u on? How long more do you need to wait. I'd say sit it out and wait as long as u can cause if you get a negative you'll be in a worst limbo till af... And if it is a yes, your yes will wait a bit longer anyway :))))) 

It is white outside. Looks pretty like a picture except it is coooold and I hate being cold. i'm pulling out my longjohns from the depth of the cupbord, leaving my messed up and dusty flat & all the building work behind and hitting the high street for shopping. I need to buy Xmass pudding, some lights for the tree, some new towels and presents. How exciting!!!

Hey Carole u shopping as well? Perhaps we will be brushing shoulders in Harrods hhhahaha :)))


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^ I went ahead and tested, just because. It was a BFN, but that's OK, because it did alleviate my anxiety a bit. I actually thought AF was coming yesterday (although my cycle is not like clockwork) because I'm having significant cramping, bloat now, and that weird bubbly, watery feeling that proceeds AF. I wore a pantyliner to bed last night, so convinced I was that AF would come overnight. Not here yet, but I'm not sure I'll make it to cd28 at this rate. Again, I awoke at 3 am ish, as I've done the past three/four nights with cramping, headaches. 

I finally took a look at my HSG lab results (I like that the office posts all the test/lab results online so that I can actually see them). The radiologist noted what might be a small synchiae in my uterus. I could see it in the xray when I had my HSG, but didn't know the impact or what it meant--I though everyone had some little deformity with their uterus. My own OBGYN didn't mention it as a concern when she called me with my HSG test results a couple of weeks ago. Of course I looked it up, and freaked out--because it was totally doom and gloom on fertility, and that I'd need a hysteroscopy, and a balloon in the uterus, and maybe they'd come back, etc. I totally had a meltdown in front of DH with the unfairness of it all. 

But this morning, I think that I've read that women who do get pregnant with uterine synchiae (amniotic sheets/folds) are not necessarily more likely to have significant gestation problems than the normal population. I think what I was reading initially referred more to people with Asherman's syndrome, where the scaring is bad enough to affect menses. My period has always come full strength for seven days, and I don't think it will affect me getting pregnant (which is a relief, as I have problem enough without adding to them, thank you very much).

I'm still going to obviously talk to my doctor about it and see if surgery is the best course for my case, or what the next steps should be.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Skye I have stayed at my Mum's again today and not ventured out apart from popping to the local bakery. Hope you found some gorgeous presents.

Nikki so sorry that the test was neg for you but I am impressed that your docs post your results online, thats really cool. I am sure that your uterus is fine as surely your doc would have mentioned surgery if she felt it was necessary. Fingers crossed that it is nothing to worry about.

HA and Amanda I have everything crossed for you on your TWW and really hope you have caught those eggs in time for Xmas:hugs:

AFM I am having a really down day which is really not like me. I am feeling totally miserable and had enough of it all. AF is showing no signs of arriving and I just want to get on with it so I can get back home and back to normal. I am always a very busy person who loves to work etc and I am not enjoying being here with little to do. I think it would be easier for me if the weather was a bit better as I would go out and do more but I am just so cold. Praying that AF makes an appearance tomorrow so I can go see the doc and know if I can start the IVF.

Sorry for being miserable but promise I will try and cheer myself up.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Carole xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

I just wanted to pop in I'm not sure where I am in my cycle, I was suppose to O on Saturday but I have not felt any O pain and I don't use opk's or temp. I'm usually very regular and I usually have O' pain. I took follistim injections last cycle but was put on hold this cycle due to lingering cyst so I'm not sure what is going on. If I do O then I am 3dpo. I'm scheduled to go for acupuncture tomorrow.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

It's been a heck of a week so I've been just lerking most of the time. A young girl in our hometown was missing and they found her just down the road from where Doug and I lived this past summer. We found it odd that nationally they were looking for her but they were looking in areas behind where our son Jackson was buried in the field behind it.

They found Jenni-lynn in a park and found that her exboyfriend whom she broke up with in Oct. murdered her in her own home. I can't imagine what I'd do if my daughter were murdered in her room at home and then the guy dragged her out to the park. Her calling hours were today and funeral tomorrow. 

Then today we got a call that my bil's wife Heidi was told by her mom over Thanksgiving that her ovarian cancer is back and she doesn't think she'll make it to Christmas.:dohh::cry: She's lived already 2 years longer than Dr.'s thought she would and had two miraculous healings over the 4 years since her diagnosis. So she gained more quality time with her family.

It's been quite the week here and I'm glad we're not starting next round until the middle of December because I don't think I could have dealt with all the drama on hormones.:nope:

On a good note we enjoyed Thanksgiving with Dougs family and mine too. I also was able to put a sewing machine on layaway as my Christmas gift from Doug. I'll have it in January. Woohoo:happydance: 

I'm also hiring a graphic designer to FINALLY design a new blog for me. When Jackson Jeffrey passed away, I wanted something that would be in honor of him. As the year passed, I decided I wanted something that could share my passions, while also sharing with the readers Preterm loss and awareness, Jackson's story, the reasons we don't support March of dimes and our own charity blogging in honor of our son.

The new name came to me one day while we were in a therapy session just after Jackson passed. Then I came up with the design for his memorial quilt that I haven't yet started (it's a healing project that will take time) and now I've come up with the graphics and the topics of the blog. 

When it's finished I'll share it with everyone. I'm really excited about it and can't wait to get back to blogging again.

Praying your all doing well today. 

Twinkle, your card was sent out on Monday dear:kiss::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oo a card for me!! I'm very excited - not sorted yours yet but will do it at the weekend! Xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. Hope you all are well on this Tuesday evening. Only 3 more days until the weekend. :happydance:

Futuremommie- hope you figure out the O issues. I wish I could tell when I am in that perfect O moment but I really don't have any way to tell without the OPK (which I haven't done recently). I don't have the stamina to chart but may try the OPK next cycle. 

Pablo - so sorry to hear - hang in there.

Skye - you sure are filled with information. I have to checkout this softcup thing.

Nikki - fingers XXd for you on the TWW. I have hypothroidism so I know how important those TSH levels are - hope the tests are good this week.

heart tree - fingers XXd for you also! Hope the :sex: is successful!

MA - your quilts are so lovely. You are so talented! And what a wonderful place to put your heart and soul. Good luck with the blog. Sorry to hear about the sad things this week.

Lucy - so happy for you.

AFM - Still in the waiting to try phase after the m/c. AF hasn't shown her witchy face yet but if this time is the same as the first m/c, she showed exactly 28 days (my usual cycle) from the day the m/c started. That leaves me at next Friday!!! That aggravates me and I don't LIKE the darn waiting. :nope:

Have an appointment Thursday morning for blood tests and a sonogram so my specialist can see where I am right now in my cycle post-m/c. My family is so supportive about all of thsi. Had a great visit this weekend from my little sister, her DH and their two precious little ones that Titi loves - those 2 just put me on :cloud9:

Believe or not no WTT/non-TTC :sex: for DH and I. I haven't been feeling so well and have been doing alot of resting to try to get my energy back (plus he is on my last NERVE right now! :gun:). My abdominal CT scan was positive - nothing major - so that is great news but they still don't know why I am not feeling well. More tests to come. But feeling a bit better over the last few days.

Anyway, have a wonderful evening. Sweet :baby: dreams to you all.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle, take your time. I'm so anal I figured I needed to get it out so that I wouldn't forget. :lol:

tititimes, good luck with your appointment on Thursday. Keep us updated with how it goes. Also wish you well too. Get well soon! :hugs:


----------



## beanbump3

Hi all! I thought I would say hello! 

I'm 36, I teach and love working with kids. DH and I would love to make a family of our own. 

My story so far is that we got pregnant on our first try in summer. TOTALLY unexpected and also slightly not planned, as six weeks later we were getting married. Unfortunately I then had a miscarriage at 8 weeks on our honeymoon :angel: We both felt very sad to have lost our first pregnancy. I was very lucky as DH has been brilliant and supportive. A few months later, and we are feeling much happier again and went on a second 'minimoon' to celebrate properly being newweds! Hurray! :wedding:

So... we have been trying again since October but nada. And I have started to feel a bit stressed about it all. How do you all approach it? Any tips? I can feel time ticking away! Thanks lots for any help or advice!! 

Mary xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

beanbump3 said:


> Hi all! I thought I would say hello!
> 
> I'm 36, I teach and love working with kids. DH and I would love to make a family of our own.
> 
> My story so far is that we got pregnant on our first try in summer. TOTALLY unexpected and also slightly not planned, as six weeks later we were getting married. Unfortunately I then had a miscarriage at 8 weeks on our honeymoon :angel: We both felt very sad to have lost our first pregnancy. I was very lucky as DH has been brilliant and supportive. A few months later, and we are feeling much happier again and went on a second 'minimoon' to celebrate properly being newweds! Hurray! :wedding:
> 
> So... we have been trying again since October but nada. And I have started to feel a bit stressed about it all. How do you all approach it? Any tips? I can feel time ticking away! Thanks lots for any help or advice!!
> 
> Mary xxx

Welcome Mary! We went on a minimoon as we got married in Feb & weren't going on our main honeymoon until July - I love the word!
I'm really sorry for your loss - glad your OH has been supportive. 
I know for me just coming here & letting off steam and getting support & advice from the fab ladies here has been one of the things that's kept me sane while we've been TTC! Hope we can help you too xxx


----------



## blessedjj

Hi,i just wanted 2 share a small piece of my story 2 let everyone know to never give up..i'm 35 and pregnant with my 2nd child,first was a miscarrage,2nd was etopic (they had 2 remove tube)shortly after the eptopic me being so young and dumb i had sex and had 2 get rushed 2 the hospital where they did a d_n_c.i was told i probably would never have children and at the age of 20 smething when all my friends were starting familes,i was sad 2 say the least.i stood firm with my faith in god and thanked him all the time 4 a child they told me i would never have.I've also broke my back in 2007 so really thought it would never happen and if it did could i carry him/her?Well earlier this year i missed my period and never once thought i was preggers thought i was goin through early menopause..lol..but after almost 3 mnts with no P,I TOOK A TEST AND BY THE GRACE OF GOD I WAS PREGNANT.I'm now 24 weeks with my miracle son,gift from God and its been a long hard wait.Yes they say i'm very high risk,age,back,and other medical problems but so far God has seen me through.I truly believe everything happens 4 reasons and now is my time and hopefully all of yours.I'm sry this is so long and i dont really no all the pregnancy lingo...good luck and god bless


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Wow you have had a rough week! I hope that things settle down, good luck next this month, I'm on hold too and will get started again with the injections and IUI if AF shows this time, I hope she stays away!

TiTi- Hope the witch shows soon so you can get back to ttc but first hope you get the answers as to why you are not feeling well, keep us posted.

beanbump- good luck, hope you get you bfp soon

blessed- your name is befitting, thank you for sharing your story, it gives me hope.

afm- I should be cd18 if I o'd on saturday, I'm not sure if I O'd as I did not have any o pain this time which is very unusual. I had my 2nd acupuncture appointment today which was really relaxing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Mary :hi: and Thank You Blessed for sharing your story of triumph and Victory through Gods little miracles.

Mary, I'm so sorry about your loss dear. :hugs:
I think my piece of advice would be that we all would stop putting pressure on ourselves by putting time limits on our bodies and stress on our minds. There have been plenty of women both on this site and off it who have shared their blessing of a child conceived even in their 40's. It CAN happen.

It seems that so many of us put so much pressure to hurry up and get pregnant that we forget that many of us who got pregnant before, did so when we were relaxed and somewhat happy. It just happened. What I'm learning is NOTHING happens when I'm anxious and tapped out emotionally and physically with stress to hurry up and have my baby. In fact, it's caused my husband to freak out as well to perform. I look back on it and I conceived my son Jackson at a time when we were relaxed and I was happy. No stress..in fact, I was pretty confident I would never conceive because the Dr.'s said so. It wasn't until 8 years later by the grace of God that we conceived our son miraculously and asked our ENT Dr. if she had the right records for the right patient :lol:

You know, I sometimes get sick of hearing people tell me to relax. But the more I contimplate on how we found out we were pregnant with Jackson, the more I believe that it won't happen any quicker if we put a time limit on our bodies and pressure to get it done. The only one who knows when it's over is God himself. Even He provided for such women as Sarah in the Bible who was infertile until she was 90 years old. Or for Hannah who like me, had her son pass away and asked God to provide children here on earth for her...He provided....or Rebekah who was also barren in the bible. She went on to have twins, though the outcome was a bit different. These arent just a "story" they are actual women who were given the gift of life, sometimes even after many miscarriages and much pain. God still gave them the desires of their heart.

I try to think of that. Having CONFIDENCE that it may take longer than most women to conceive, but by the grace and strength of the Lord, HE will provide for me. Now it may take Him using Dr.'s, giving them wisdom, guiding their hands, but it WILL happen.

Hopefully I've shared my opinion but don't come across preachy. Not my intention. Just sharing a bit of hope with some of us who sometimes get frustrated and have that question in our minds of if it will ever happen. As we can see from yet another poster whose said she's conceived, it can and it DOES happen.

Blessings to everyone. I hope this finds you all well.


----------



## skye2010

:flower:Hi Everyone :)))
Carole I'm sorry that you are feeling down but who can blame you, this weather is driving me mad as well. It is teeth chatteringly cold and you are away from the comfort of your own home and DH. I'm sure you're worrying to be back by Xmass to spend it with DH. Are you staying at your mums? Af surely will arrive any time. If you are into cinema we went to see "Another Year" this weekend. It's an English drama and has really dry English sense of humour. I laughed my head of at times. There is a few exhibitions to see as well. But somehow I feel that it is a bit dry Christmass in London this year. The decorations seem a little subdued.

MA I'm sorry with all that is going on but you are always so busy to keep your mind of :)) Your project sounds great. And what do you want to sew when u have your new machine? 

FM did you have the eggy cervical fluid you get when you ovulate? If you ovulate regularly you would have ovulated this month as well I suppose. Did you try anyway?

Titi I hope you feel better. Don't worry too much about this month if you haven't tried. Sometimes you can't help TTC taking its toll on the relationship. 

Welcome Mary, BFP sometimes takes time. You have already had 1 before so I'm sure you would have it again. Good luck.

Blessed thank u so much for your story. It makes me smile and be more hopeful.

I went to see the NHS doc in UCH today. It was a very good meeting. I found out that I can have 3 IVF cycles on NHS in UCH who has great results. I was quite surprised and happy for that. /The woman doc I saw last year in another hospital told me that I wasn't allowed in that hospital at all. I lost so much time because of that stupid woman. Now I'm back to waiting again for 4-5 or 6 months. And we will have 1 private shot while waiting. That's like 4 shots lined up which is quite comforting in one sense. I hope and pray that I won't need them though.
:flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

Welcome beanbump3!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> :flower:Hi Everyone :)))
> MA I'm sorry with all that is going on but you are always so busy to keep your mind of :)) Your project sounds great. And what do you want to sew when u have your new machine?

Well, the main thing the sewing machine is for is to make the quilts. I get together monthly with other women here locally and we make quilts for charity. It started 4 years ago as a quilting bee where we made a baby blanket which went to the New York State fair to get judged and then went on to a local NYS childrens charity. This year, it branched out every month.

A friend of me gave me her old singer sewing machine and I have this one that doesn't work. Once I get my knew one, I'm going to take the other two to be fixed and I'm going to teach the women in my church how to sew. We'll figure a project and they will go to a battered womens shelter after teaching.

Basically I started another "project". I brought to the church a need for a type of Titus 2 ministry for women where we teach the younger women (and older if they'd like) how to do old pastimes like emroidery, knitting, crocheting (which I don't know how to do) quilting, tatting, canning with a waterbath canner AND a pressure canner, making bread from scratch (by scratch I mean I'll show they how to take wheat berries and turn them into flour to make bread from scratch). Also someone asked about gardening so my husband and some others in the church will teach them the square foot gardening method and starting from seedlings this February.

But I also plan to make some other items that I plan to sell on Etsie to raise funds for adoption in the future. 

There's alot of ideas in my head, lets see how much actual time I have to make them come to fruition. :lol:


----------



## beanbump3

Thanks everyone for such a lovely welcome! Good luck all :flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Welcome Tititimes2--hope you get your AF soon. 

Welcome beanbump3--So sorry about what happened on your honeymoon-I'm glad you have a super great hubby to get through that with. Great you had a minimoon--we haven't had either yet, and we've been married 8 months. Best of good fortune to you--this is a totally caring and supportive group of women.

Thanks for the inspirational story blessedjj. Congratulations!

Hi FM! Glad to see the acupuncture is going well. I'm going to look into it for next cycle. 

You're right MA--hence my siggy--it's in HIS perfect timing, not mine. Thanks so much for writing that as much needed reminder to relax and wait on the Lord.

Skye: Great news about getting 3 IVFs from a good hospital! Maybe your private shot will do something? Best of luck to you. 

AFM: I never thought I'd be saying this, but I kindof want AF to come. My body is playing a cruel trick on me--I've had most of the pg symptoms in the book and it's been not great for me the past couple of days--moderate cramping (helps to walk), headaches, gagging, nausea, and that metallic taste, excess saliva, constipation, bloating, that constant "wet" feeling...The only thing I guess I'll be grateful for is that I don't have any bb pain really nor any fatigue--I've been waking up around 3 am ready to move. My AF should be here tomorrow. I literally have been running to the loo every 10-15 minutes thinking that it's finally here and it's not. I would be freaking out if I hadn't had that BFN at 10dpo. I don't feel like testing to see another BFN, so I'll just wait for AF.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> Welcome Tititimes2--hope you get your AF soon.
> 
> Welcome beanbump3--So sorry about what happened on your honeymoon-I'm glad you have a super great hubby to get through that with. Great you had a minimoon--we haven't had either yet, and we've been married 8 months. Best of good fortune to you--this is a totally caring and supportive group of women.
> 
> Thanks for the inspirational story blessedjj. Congratulations!
> 
> Hi FM! Glad to see the acupuncture is going well. I'm going to look into it for next cycle.
> 
> You're right MA--hence my siggy--it's in HIS perfect timing, not mine. Thanks so much for writing that as much needed reminder to relax and wait on the Lord.
> 
> Skye: Great news about getting 3 IVFs from a good hospital! Maybe your private shot will do something? Best of luck to you.
> 
> AFM: I never thought I'd be saying this, but I kindof want AF to come. My body is playing a cruel trick on me--I've had most of the pg symptoms in the book and it's been not great for me the past couple of days--moderate cramping (helps to walk), headaches, gagging, nausea, and that metallic taste, excess saliva, constipation, bloating, that constant "wet" feeling...The only thing I guess I'll be grateful for is that I don't have any bb pain really. My AF should be here tomorrow. I literally have been running to the loo every 10-15 minutes thinking that it's finally here and it's not. I would be freaking out if I hadn't had that BFN at 10dpo. I don't feel like testing to see another BFN, so I'll just wait for AF.

Doug has told me this month to wait a week after I think I should have it.:haha: We bd'd only once because of everything that's gone on and I HIGHLY doubt I'll be pregnant. I actually had MAJOR lower back cramps and rage this past week. It usually means I'm a week or so before she comes. At any rate, Doug thinks it's best not to keep anymore tests in the house until the week after I think it's coming. He says I'm on edge. :rofl: So I think he has a good idea going on. I'll wait and if nothing comes of it, I'll start next round middle of December. 

My knee from the fall is starting to get better. It's been a slow go here and while I'm still slightly in pain, I'm hoping by next week it will mostly be gone so I can start my exercise routine again. Ladies, I've been eating like a cow!:blush: It wouldn't be so bad if I was off my leg and eating normally but I've been eating crap and chocolate chip cookies have been my friend.:dohh:

Hope you feel better. I understand the frustration all those symptoms can cause. :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi everyone:hi:

I hope everyone is well. I've been lurkling mostly because still waiting on all of my tests.

Nikki - many women get BFN's at 10 dpo. If you implanted late, enough HCG wouldn't be in your system yet. Your sysmptoms sound verypromssing so my F'x for you:thumbup:

MA - once is all you need! My dh's cousin conceived their son with only 1 BD. My wedding was that week and becasue of their involvement, they ddin't get much of a chance to BD, but it only took that 1:spermy: so there's still a chance! Also glad to hear your knee is on the mend.

Sorry to everyone else I'm missing but sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mpepe, :hi: I've missed ya:hugs: Glad your doing okay and thanks so much for your encouragement. We shall see. It would be nice. Thanks for checking in with us!


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Thank you so much for that post I need it because even though I know he can do anything, sometimes I need a reminder to continue to be faithful.

SKY- I dont have alot of EWCM, I had a little right after af went away but nothing since, I don't know whats going on, I guess I will just have to wait and see.

Nikki- 10 dpo is still early, I hope the witch stays away.


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - your Christmas Card arrived!!!! I was so excited Matthew thought I'd gone loopy!! Thank you so much it and the message inside are very lovely! xxxx


----------



## pablo797

Code:

good thursday morning / afternoon ladies!  l've been lurking with not much to say so thought i'd get caught up.
welcome beanbump! I too joined this chat because ttc was stresing me out. It helps so much just to be able to vent to people who understand. Much luck to you this month! 

titti, hope you feel better soon! Also hope af rears her ugly head already! Have a question for you. . . I too have a hypothyroid what's the connection between that and TSH levels?

ma, stressful week! Sounds like you have a great X- mas present coming your way and lots of projects lined up. 

blessedjj, thank you for such a great story!
FM, glad your enjoying acupuncture. I hope you ov'd this month and got lots of BDing in at the right time! 

Skye and Carol, was watching the weather channel and they were showing pictures of how cold europe is right now, espically up in your area! Bundle up, sit by the fire and stay warm! We get really cold here, but no humidity,so it's different. I feel your pain brrrrr! Skye, glad you have 3 cycles of IVF, how frustrating however to always get conflicting information! Good luck!
nikkileigh, I agree, 10 dpo is pretty early, might want to test again. 

mpepe, I hope your tests come out ok. I am thinking of you! 


afm, had AF but it only lasted 1.5 days. Weird, thinking of testing but other than being REALLY emotional no other symptoms. Ma, i'm with you, think I shouldn't keep tests in the house. Anyway it's lingering in the back of my mind so maybe i'l test just to ease my mind. Also filling out paper work to see specialist. Unlike some of you, my DH isn't eactly baby supportive / fertility supportive, so I finally told him this am of our appointmetnt, was hoping to get pregnant naturally and avoid the conversation altogether. He isn't eactly thrilled. I will pay for it on my own, but he's going to have to participate some, it is an IUI! Anyway more stres, not needed. My mom also told us last weekend she has a small melanoma in her right beast she is having removed. No news as to wheather their going to do radiation too. My parents have no idea we're ttc. Anyway, one more thing on an already full plate.

I hope everyone is well!!! HT, where are you ? AC haven't heard from you either in a while.
xxx anna


----------



## mpepe32

oh pablo, so sorry you are dealing with so much! I don't know how my dh would react either. I tried bring it up this morning becasue he found out his insurance covers fertility treatments and he said to not go there yet. He thinks I'm always negative and thinking the worst, which I admit I do but after two mc's in one year, how can I not be negative? lol


----------



## twinkle1975

Pablo - I'm sorry you're having a tough time - big hugs! I was thinking about you earlier - we've got about 2 inches of snow + things are really disrupted - we're just not used to it like you are!! Mpepe - bigs hugs to you too! Xx


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks twinkle - :hugs: back to you!


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo- I am really sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: I also think you should POAS. 

hi girls! I miss a week and I have a novel to catch up on!!! I just wanted to say you all are such lovely ladies. Really, truly. I should hang out here more often. xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> pablo- I am really sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: I also think you should POAS.
> 
> hi girls! I miss a week and I have a novel to catch up on!!! I just wanted to say you all are such lovely ladies. Really, truly. I should hang out here more often. xo

Your pretty awesome yourself!:hugs::flower::thumbup:

Twinkle, Holy CATS! That was FAST. How come they're not that quick here from state to state?? :coffee: Glad you recieved it dear friend:hugs:

Love to you all!:flower:


----------



## skye2010

Pablo, I'm sorry about your mum. When is her operation? Perhaps they would decide on the course of treatment according to the pathology results. Hope she gets better soon.
My DH didn't cooperate quite as well in the beginning either. He thought that I was just fussing. It takes man to come to terms with it I suppose. They don't get all that time ticking, hormones flowing etc. as much. I'm sure he would in the end once he sees your determination. Good luck...


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi girls :hi:

Pablo sorry about your mum, hopefully they will get it all and she will recover quickly, poor you, its yet another thing to worry about! :hugs:

MA glad your knee is starting to feel a bit better, you will feel better when you are able to get back to some exercise, am hoping for good news for you in the new year....:thumbup:

Hi beanbump welcome :flower:
And hi to Skye, future mommie, nikki, Carole, Twinkle and everyone :hugs: Hope maybe you are going to get a surprise in a few days Nikki :winkwink:

And Mpepe my dear, I feel your anxiety and worry, and I just wanted to tell you again, don't write yourself off yet.....although there may be a little problem that needs sorting for you, its also very likely your 2 losses were just bad luck.....I lost 2 in 6 months, and doubted if I would ever carry a baby....and now I feel it moving....so try and think positive, I can't wait to see you are expecting next year, along with all the other lovely girls on here, because I am sure it will happen for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Morning ladies - I'm having my day off today & waiting in for a parcel to be delivered & boy am I happy to be snuggled up on my sofa as its apparently -7c outside (just converted that on my phone & its 19F) which is REALLY cold for here! :cold:
I'm pretty sure AF will be here within the week as I've walked in to the door handles 3 times this morning & just cried my eyes out over an episode of Real Rescues where an epileptic man had fallen down a cliff. :cry:
Ah well at least next week is slightly quieter than this week & the week after - working for a church means that December is crazily busy! At least it's all nice stuff though! O:)
So I'm going to spend the day with a :book: the :comp: and some :munch: (low fat though - have lost 5% of my body weight in 3 weeks & I've read that losing 10% can have an effect on ovulation :change:)
Love and :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## mpepe32

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Pablo sorry about your mum, hopefully they will get it all and she will recover quickly, poor you, its yet another thing to worry about! :hugs:
> 
> MA glad your knee is starting to feel a bit better, you will feel better when you are able to get back to some exercise, am hoping for good news for you in the new year....:thumbup:
> 
> Hi beanbump welcome :flower:
> And hi to Skye, future mommie, nikki, Carole, Twinkle and everyone :hugs: Hope maybe you are going to get a surprise in a few days Nikki :winkwink:
> 
> And Mpepe my dear, I feel your anxiety and worry, and I just wanted to tell you again, don't write yourself off yet.....although there may be a little problem that needs sorting for you, its also very likely your 2 losses were just bad luck.....I lost 2 in 6 months, and doubted if I would ever carry a baby....and now I feel it moving....so try and think positive, I can't wait to see you are expecting next year, along with all the other lovely girls on here, because I am sure it will happen for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lucy - Thank you sooo much for your encouraging words :hugs: I truly hope it was just bad luck and it will happen. F'x for you and your little miracle!:flower:


----------



## pablo797

happy friday!! Just wanted to say a huge thanks to all you ladies for all your kind words. I haven't told my friends here, for some reason it's easier to share with you, probably because we've shared so much already. 

lucy, you are so sweet and the words to mpepe were so kind. Your story gives us all hope. 

twinkle, I too get clumsy around AF time! Also congrads on all your weight loss success!!! I am so proud of you! 

afm, better today, not quite so down in the dumps. I am sending in paper work to specialist today DH will come around. . . Hopefully. The thing is his argument is always money, the cost of ttc. But if I wanted a dirt bike or a snowmobile ( both way more expensive than IUI) he would run out and buy me one. So it seems to come down to spending money on what he sees as important versus what I see as important. Guess we'll have to figure it out. I just realized we sound like total red necks, belonging on jerry springer. Promise we're not. Xxx to everyone!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Pablo, I'm here! Just lurking a bit. Sitting in the tww and am not feeling confident I caught the egg. I think our timing was a bit off. 

I'm very sorry to hear about your mother. Does she live close to you?

Has AF kicked in yet? If not, I would highly recommend you march yourself to a store and get yourself a FRER. Any time I've had bleeding like that and then stopped, I've been pregnant. Just sayin'. Maybe you cold avoid those costs for IUI.

May I suggest that you write down some ideas for the conversation you want to have with your husband. You want to make it a constructive conversation and not one that ends in you both fighting. You need to impress upon him how important this it to you and that your feelings count in this. Make it about you and your feelings, try not to point any blame on him (even if it is that he would easily spend money on a dirt bike.) It will just put him on the defensive and you need him on your team right now. Tell him he could make some extra money as Harrison Ford's son in his next movie!

Hello to everyone else. I'll catch up today. I've been super busy with work and Thanksgiving and such. No real news from me. xoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

I apologize in advance ladies, but I am livid and filled with rage and have to vent before I start breaking things. 

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

After my 2nd miscarriage, I was referred to an RE and went through the standard battery of recurrent miscarriage tests. My insurance company, Aetna, covered every single test except one, a blood test for homocysteine. It was denied as "experimental" in nature. I appealed the decision, including a letter from my RE stating the medical necessity of the test. Well today, I received a letter from Aetna's appeals review board stating that my appeal was denied, that the original decision to not cover the homocysteine test was upheld - because I didn't provide history that I've had two or more consecutive losses!!!!!!! WTH???!!!!!! So, six months ago they believed that I had consecutive losses because they covered all my other tests, but now they deny this one because the didn't have proof I suffered consecutive losses?????? I AM SO MAD!!!!!!!!!! And my plan only allows for one appeal, so I can't appeal this decision - I am stuck with the bill because the people at Aetna have their heads up their a$$es!!!!!!! Silly me, I thought the people at Aetna would have had access to my records at Aetna during this review process!!!!!!!!

I AM SO MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## heart tree

Oh honey, I'm so mad right along with you! WTF??? I will never understand why some stupid insurance company, who employs people with no medical training, is allowed to make decisions about our medical care. I can't believe that happened to you. And to only allow one appeal! What is that all about. Jerks. I'm so sorry! They suck.


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- Glad you are feeling a little better today

HA- Ugh! I would be super mad too, that is just ridiculous!


I hope everyone else is going great, just wanted to pop in and say hi before a busy weekend.


----------



## caroleb73

Evening Ladies,

Mpepe so glad to hear from you, I have been wondering how you are.

Pablo so sorry to hear the news of your Mum, I will be praying that all goes well for her and that she makes a full recovery. On the IUI front I know that the guys in our lives get a little nervous about all the costs involved but Amanda is right saying that you need to get across the reasons why this is so important for you. Explain how the whole ttc process makes you feel and that you need to try the next stage in treatment to try and get your BFP. All of this stuff freaked my DH out at first and it took time for him to be fully on board with it all but once he realised how it made me feel each month not getting pregnant then he changed. Hang in there and I am sure that he will see how important this is to you real soon.

HA I feel for you on the insurance front, they really do not make any sense at times. They like to take our money but hate to pay out.

Twinkle I am impressed on the weight loss, wish I could be a bit better at the moment but I think all the stress of IVF has got to me with comfort eating. Keep up your good work and you will be O on your own before you know it.

AFM yesterday AF finally arrived and I had a mad dash from my Mum's house in the south of England to London to get to the docs for blood test before my scan. Normally this would only take 1.5 hours on the train but because of the snow it took me 4.5 hours with a packed out train breaking down 2 times, toilets completely out of order and then the doors not opening because of the ice so we were told to kick the doors open. It was crazy.

But the good news is that my bloods were great with my estradiol at 83 and scan perfect so I am now stimming for my IVF cycle and started the letrazole yesterday and did my first Gonal F injection tonight YAY. I am so over the moon, I know that there is no certainty of it working but I wanted to have the chance. This now means that I will be flying back to Bahrain on Christmas Eve and DH will have to fly back on the 19th as his family arrives the following day. He will have to entertain them until I arrive back, the one downside is that my test date will be the 29th of Dec when they are all around which is not perfect. If it is bad news I will be crying and want to hide away and if it is good then to be honest it is something that I will not want to share with them right away. I will want to share that moment with just my DH and tell them a few weeks later. Does that seem mean?

Skye really pleased that you get 3 IVF cycles with UCH that is great news as it is nice to know you have a back up plan but I am hoping that you don't need it and get your BFP with Taranissi very soon.

Well I am about to head to bed as wiped out today but will make sure I get online tomorrow to catch up.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wow Carole, that sounds like a crazy day! And it sounds like you have a few crazy days coming up. The prize at the end is more than worth it though. It completely makes sense to me to want to keep your news to yourself regardless of the outcome. Actually, the first time I was pregnant, I didn't tell DH right away because I didn't believe it. I wanted to do a few more tests. I had a perfect little secret all to myself and I cherished that it was all mine for a few hours. Of course after I tested again, I told him! I really hope this is your cycle. A Christmas baby sounds perfect.


----------



## Baker Girl

Hi,

New to the forum & am thrilled to find an outlet to share the journey with people who seem to be very supportive in the process. I am 37yo, DH 40 & we are TTC for two years. We've been through 1 round of unsuccessful IUI & at this point have no plans to go again with IUI... expensive & too emotional for us!

Lately I find myself continuing to feel VERY frustrated with our social situation. All our friends have bby's & another recent bby born into "the group" & we are "still not pregnant". It's the obvious elephant in the room that no one seems to have a clue what to respectfully say to us. So they just talk about us behind our backs! SUCKS!

Anyhow, just needed to vent that. I'm sure I will be back with more soon. ; )

Almost forgot, been taking a supplement for 3 mo. called fertilaid (fairly well know I think) & seems to be helping PMS & regulating my already reg. cycle (25-28 day), just wondering if anyone has had any experience or heard any feedback about it?


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Baker girl, the people here are lovely - hope you find us all helpful! I've just popped in on my Blackberry while waiting for my turn on Guitar Hero so hello + hugs to everyone xx


----------



## mpepe32

carole - good luck this cycle! F'x!!!! Can you test any earlier? I don't think it's mean at all. The second time I conceived I didn't tell anyone until I started to miscarry at 5 weeks and a couple of days. My SIL figured it out though becasue I was out with them and wasn't drinking any alcohol. lol what am I an alcoholic so people just expect me to drink?

Welcome baker girl! DH and I are also in the same boat with our group, so I understand your frustration!

Have a nice weekend everyone!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Auntie,

I know you said they won't cover anymore, but THEY had the information. I would rewrite another letter to the company, I'd find out who you spoke with, who did the investigation on the second and contact an attorney who deals with insurance issues to see what his take on it is. 

My thought is to write another letter to aetna with the copies of information they need on the two consecutive msc. I'd write that they HAVE the information because they covered the last few tests. Once you find out if you would have legal right to resend the information THEY messed up, I would let them know that you have contacted an attorney and that you will take the matter further if they do not correct the situation.

Take it to a bank or anywhere that has a Notary have it stamped and send the letter with signature confiramtion to management of the department with which you sent it the first time. You can find out the manager by asking for a name so you may put to whose attention.

I've dealt with this stuff before. I've even sat in the insurance office and told them I wasn't leaving until I spoke with the head of the department. I had copies, I had all kinds of backup and then FINALLY they worked things out. Sadly, this IS a part of our healthcare, not only do we have to be advocates of our own health issues, but we must advocate for the bills and insurance beaurocracy as well.

I can't tell you how many lab bills I got in 07' for the SAME treatment. I am a record keeper so I highlight all the dates, along with who had the treatment and what it was as well as the id number of the procedure. It payed off because I brought my list in and it saved us from paying triple time the cost of the procedure.

It's like working with a bill collector. You have to get just as agressive as they do without showing them you are afraid or that their getting your gumption. The fact that your angry is exactly what they want. They expect you'll drop it now. Come in with paperwork, a notary signature, signature confirmation to be sure they GET it and the threat of a lawyer and something tells me that they'll re-evaluate their own "intentional" mistakes.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baker Girl said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum & am thrilled to find an outlet to share the journey with people who seem to be very supportive in the process. I am 37yo, DH 40 & we are TTC for two years. We've been through 1 round of unsuccessful IUI & at this point have no plans to go again with IUI... expensive & too emotional for us!
> 
> Lately I find myself continuing to feel VERY frustrated with our social situation. All our friends have bby's & another recent bby born into "the group" & we are "still not pregnant". It's the obvious elephant in the room that no one seems to have a clue what to respectfully say to us. So they just talk about us behind our backs! SUCKS!
> 
> Anyhow, just needed to vent that. I'm sure I will be back with more soon. ; )
> 
> Almost forgot, been taking a supplement for 3 mo. called fertilaid (fairly well know I think) & seems to be helping PMS & regulating my already reg. cycle (25-28 day), just wondering if anyone has had any experience or heard any feedback about it?

Welcome :hi: I've heard ALOT of good things on this board about fertilaid. I haven't had it myself, but it has worked for some on BnB.

So you stopped IUI treatments. Am I to assume with the fertile aid that your continuing to try the natural route or will you be moving forward to adoption?

We are doing IUI because it's covered but to make a long story short, we had always planned to adopt. So now that we know we can conceive after a miracle pregnancy 8 years later, we're trying for conception first while we save for an adoption.

I pray that in whatever decision you make, you are blessed with child soon! The women here will be of great encouragement to you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle. I saw on our news today a google skycam that showed your area had a TON of snow. Was wondering how true that was. Seems as though your freezing. Keep warm darlin! :hugs:

Carole. yay! I know it's hectic with the holidays, but it's exciting too. No, I don't think your being mean by not telling them all right away. We're not going to as well. If I had it my way only you folks would know the WHOLE time until we were in labor. :rofl:

Pablo, I've been thinking about you. Keep warm. Hearty knew exactly what to say.

hearty and mpepe, good to see ya. Hoping your well. Hi :hi: to everyone else.

I'm still working with the graphics artist and blog designer so I'm trying to keep busy. I can tell it's winter because my body has gone lethargic. Does anyone else deal with seasonal disorder? I'm exhausted and all I want to do is sleep. I'm already on vitamin D prescription high dose because my body is low of it during the longer, darker season. It's an annoyance because all I want to do around the clock is sleep. I don't, I wake myself up and throw myself out the door to catch any rays I can if it's out...but by 5pm I'm exhausted. I have one more week until I can actually exercise. It's bugging me. I'm doing weights for arms. anything with the legs, walking and weights have to be put on hold...I'm told that extra week makes a difference or I could put myself out again for another several months. 

Usually I make cookies to give to the police, fire and emergency departments but this year I think I'm making chocolate cupcakes with mint butter cream icing over chocolate ganache then sprinkle those red and white mints on the top. Something quick and easy, though I'm not sure how I'll transport 150+ cupcakes.

Have a blessed weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Had a really sad dream last night - (bizarrely) God had come to an old manor house near where I live and everyone wanted to meet him, for some reason it was my job to sort out slots for people to meet him so I was standing outside putting people's names on a list & seeing them in and trying to peek through the window but couldn't see anything. Finally the at the end of the day I'd organised for everyone to see God and he left. Afterwards everyone was talking about how blessed/healed etc they'd been by the meeting and no one realised that I hadn't been in - I felt really desolate and empty inside and had to go off & hide to cry. I woke up feeling devastated! I know it was only a dream but it was awful. Sorry for telling you all that but anyone else would think I was mad!


----------



## mpepe32

Oh no twinkle - that's horrible! I hate when the dreams seem so real!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just wanted to stop by and say hello and update briefly on us. I feel like I've spent this whole pregnancy being "cautious" (I know you all understand!), so I am always hesitant to shout out that all is well. But I am so thankful to be able to report that all is still well with us and the little one! :happydance:

We had another scan with the perinatologist yesterday, and baby looks great! He's actually a little ahead of the game, measuring 27+ in most areas though I will not be 26 weeks till tomorrow. I am curious to see if, when we go back to our OB next week, she considers that just a growth spurt, or if she moves up my due date any. It was great to see our little man moving around, and the dr. was pleased that the placenta has "moved" enough to no longer be considered previa. Yay! He said it still needs to move more to allow baby enough room to turn head-down, or we might be looking at a breech situation later in the game, but for now all is well. Baby is sideways LOL because he can't fit head down with the placenta in the way! He thinks it will continue to "move" up as the uterus expands, so hopefully the whole issue will resolve here in another couple months. 

We are still on "caution" watch for preeclampsia, so I check my pressure regularly. No problems yet, and I know it is only a psychological thing for me, but I will feel SO much better when we successfully pass 27 weeks with no problems for me or baby (no "mama drama" as my friend calls it!) My mother had PE with me and I was born at 27 weeks because of it. We both almost died, so that is a big psychological hurdle for me with this pregnancy. And it is amazing what they know now. Yesterday, the perinatologist was able to show me the EKG "signature" that they associate with a tendency to PE (unfortunately he could show me because I have it ;-). But really neat that they know to watch for that now. 

In many ways I can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going, even though the first few months were so rough with MS etc. Now it's flying (and, with the holidays in the middle, I expect that feeling will continue!). I'm actually starting to panic just a bit about how I'll get everything (holidays, baby prep, working full time, etc) done!

I always hesitate to post here very often, because I definitely do not want to upset anyone with pregnancy updates. :blush: But then I remember how encouraged I was to see MrsJ's pregnancy progressing and I think maybe I can encourage someone else in the same way. :winkwink: So ladies, PLEASE know it IS possible for ALL of us. For any unfamiliar wtih my story, I'm 35 and we tried for 18 months before we succeeded. Before we got pregnant (we finally did naturally), my dr. had already begun talking about donor eggs due to my very low AMH numbers (.3, when 0 is menopause). I was very frightened that we might never get pregnant, because with those numbers and a correspondingly low antral follicle count (3 on one side and 4 on the other) it did not look good, and we were not even _candidates _ for IVF. I prayed a LOT and asked others to pray for us, and I truly believe this baby was a direct answer to those prayers. And I believe our continued safe pregnancy is also an answer to prayer. So, NEVER give up. Keep believing and praying! It CAN happen, no matter what your current circumstances. I know Rebekah has mentioned this before, but I share her belief that God is the master of all our circumstances, and he can change them no matter how scary they seem to us. I pray for EACH of you that your BFP comes soon!! :hugs:

So meanwhile, we have a lot going on in other areas as well. My Dad has been very ill with prostate cancer (now moved to bone, throughout his body). I've been stunned and devastated at how quickly he has declined, and we are currently waiting to see if the chemo he has started will make any difference or buy him any time. He is in a lot of pain and not eating well at all. He is on round 3 and they say if there is not really any improvement by the end of this round, we will have a good indication that it may not help his particular case. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. We actually have a funeral to go to today, as well, for the father of a good friend. We've both been worried about both our dads, and losing hers has not helped my own fears. So it's a bit of a depressing time right now for us, even as we celebrate Christmas and the baby. :cry:

Carole - SO excited that things can progress for you, even if it means a bit of a hectic schedule over Christmas! I know you won't mind that and I am praying this is your time sweetie! The end result is definitely completely worth it! 

Pablo - I am so sorry about your mother! I definitely understand the heartache of parents who are ill. Hugs and prayers to you! And as far as the husbands go, it can take them a while to get on board with what they may see as more "drastic" measures. My hubby was supportive of the idea of seeing a FS to find out what, if anything, was holding us up. But you should have heard the whining (and this was AFTER I'd been through numerous scans, exams, bloodwork AND an HSG) when he had to give his "contribution" for the semen analysis. You'd have thought he was asked to parade naked down the street for all the embarrasment he claimed to suffer! I wanted to smack him. :grr: I told him, I've been through a lot of heartache and worry and PAIN with these tests and you're telling me I should feel sorry for YOU!? Your part is a literal "happy ending" LOL!!! I think I did smack him! :haha: But as Carole said, your hubs will come around once he understands how seriously important this is to you, and that you need to be taking positive/progressive steps to keep moving in the right direction. 

Twinkle hon - I am so sorry about the scary dream. I am prone to nightmares (especially when I'm not pregnant; I think some of it is hormonally driven) and occasionally wake up so frightened that I can't even go back to sleep unless I'm physically curled up and in contact with my husband. Hugs!

Happy Auntie - insurance companies are a literal nightmare. I've worked with them for years from the physician billing standpoint, and I can tell you they are no more friendly to the doctors than they are to the patient. They don't want to pay ANYONE. :grr: I definitely agree with MA - don't give up, even if all appeals are supposedly exhausted. If all else fails call your customer service line and explain that you want to file a complaint. Their reasoning is absurd. I wish I could tell you I'm surprised but honestly, Aetna is one of the most difficult companies to work with that I ever encountered. I'm mad FOR you!

Hugs Mpepe and welcome Baker! We too were the "odd ones out" of our social group; the only ones with no kids. Just after we got pregnant, over the summer, we found out another couple we're friends with got pregnant two months earlier. We only found out because hubby went to dinner for the husband's birthday, and the wife was there (and visibly pregnant). I was too sick to go LOL, but I was a little hurt to later find out that everyone else knew. She had sent an email to all their other friends advising of the happy news, but apparently left us out because she knew we were trying (unsuccessfully). I know in my heart she meant well, but it still hurt to be left out, like our lack of success in this area was well known and talked about. :cry: I know well how that feels!

Mommy's - I am so impressed with all your crafty and cooking ideas! You are amazing! I didn't even get the bread done that I intended to make for Thanksgiving, LOL, so you are my hero!! Do give the knee the extra week to rest if that's what the drs. say. You want to be full strength before you go back to working out! :hugs:

Hearty - still thinking of you and sending love your way! I know you WILL get pregnant and get a sticky bean in just the right place. I truly believe that. I know you are not optimistic about the egg this month, but keep in mind it can happen any time! On the cycle where we got pregnant, we only did it ONCE. And that was enough! I wasn't even so sure about that one because it was right after my HSG and I was (ironically) concerned about getting pregnant while all that dye stuff might still be in "there." Now I am so glad we went for it anyway! 

FutureMommie - hugs and happy weekend! 

Nikki - as you say, it is all about God's timing. Try to rest in that, even though I know it is difficult to wait. I truly believe now that part of God's timing was that I would have this pregnancy to keep my heart lighter while we go through everything with Dad. I have always been closer to my Dad than anyone else in my family, and God knew how devastating it would be to me to see him ill and face losing him. I really think the timing is not coincidental. Keep the faith!

Skye - hugs and prayers for your IVF tries! 

Well ladies, I believe I have written a novel here and I'm sorry for the length. I will try to pop in more often and I am so sorry if i missed anyone. 

HUGS to all and have a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

What a beautiful post Angela! Thanks for sharing and congrats on your pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks Angela for your message and so glad to hear you and beanie are doing great!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hey ladies :hi:

I haven't abandoned you, I'm sorry for my lack of posts. I never seem to get chance to get on the site at the moment. On the rare occasion Scarlett naps in the day I have been doing my Christmas shopping online and catching up on the housework.

I've had to skim read the last 15 pages so apologies for that. I'm sending you all lots of love and :dust: as ever and I hope we get another :bfp: soon

Rottpaw - so pleased to hear everything is going well. It really does seem like time is flying doesn't it? Scarlett is 3 months in 12 days time and my peer group have started discussing weaning?! I'm going to hold off as long as possible as I don't want my precious girl to grow up!

Right then ladies, I want to see at least two Christmas :bfp: and more would be even better.

Take care everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well I'm all encouraged and refreshed!!:happydance::flower::flower:

Angela, you have made my cup runneth over with all the news. I am excited about the baby. I also will add your dad to our prayer list that God would guide the hands and minds of the medical staff and give them wisdom to heal him. I hope there is an alternative. Is he also doing alternative therapy? I've heard that alternative therapy in conjunction with chemo can work. My sil's mother has had ovarian cancer and after two remissions has told my sil that she doesn't think she'll make it to Christmas. So we're praying really hard for her too. They all seem to be at peace with it and know that Sonja, her mom, knows the Lord and they'll see her again no matter what. It's such a hard process and has been a rollercoaster for everyone. Sometimes they turn around. I remember it being the case the last time her cancer came back. She felt beat up and then the cancer had disappeared again. God knows all things. 

My prayer is that God would protect your mind, body and spirit and give you HIS strength to stand through the "valley" as I call it. :hugs:

Twinkle, so sorry about that dream. It's amazing how satan works to conquer and destroy those who are doing Gods will. It's exactly the emotion the evil one wants from you is sadness and despair. He doesn't want you to have confidence in the Lord. Brush that dream off knowing God would NEVER leave you nor foresake you and stomp the devil under your feet. He does not have stronghold over you, your life, your hearts desires or your ministry for God. :hugs::flower: *


"God knows the plans He has for you, plans to prosper you and NOT to harm you, plans for HOPE and a futureClick to expand...

*


> ". Jeremiah 29:11

 Those are His words not mine and their here for you to KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt that He'll ALWAYS be here for you and NEVER walk away or forget about you. You are a child of the God most High! Don't ever forget that and don't ever think your worth less than anyone else. He's made a place for you:hugs::flower:

Mrs. J, Scarlett is so cute!:baby::happydance::kiss: I can't beleive how big she's getting already!:hugs:

Hoping your all having a LOVELY weekend dear ladies! :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks folks esp Rebekah! I told my boss (the minister) about it and he said - hmm I think we've got one very over worked Lay worker! Then I told one of my BFs about it + even though she's not a Christian she said 'But that would never happen because God would notice you hadn't got to meet him and come and find you.' It was just what I need to hear! 
I'm on my own tonight as DH is away visiting friends so the bed feels v big without him.

Love to you all - I'll catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Dr. M :hi:

I see you!:flower: Welcome to the group. come join us in the conversation. I'm sure you'll find this group of ladies very encouraging. Been through all parts of the process and have a wealth of information to share. Some have even given their testimony of conceiving.:happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

Welcome Bakergirl and Dr M I hope that you find this thread as helpful as I do and that you get your BFP's very soon :hugs:

Twinkle so sorry that you had that nightmare but as others have said God just wouldn't abandon his people. He has time for everyone and would never leave you out.

I must admit that I had lost my way a little over the years with regards to my faith but in recent months I have found my way back to God and it has really helped. 

Rebekah you amaze me with all of your skills with crafts etc, I think I might try to do a bit more in my last 3 weeks at home. Loving the idea of your blog and can't wait to view it. My Mum made a very good comment the other day and said that all of us girls should write a blog or a diary about our TTC journey with all the ups and downs as it would be a fantastic thing to share with others and maybe our kids when they are older. They really would see just how much we went through to have them.

AFM nothing happening much just taking my meds and waiting for my next scan on Tuesday. I will then see just how many follies I have and how they are doing. If I am completely honest I am looking forward to it all being over as really missing home and normal life. Can't wait to be back in the warmth with my DH and my little doggies.

Hope you all have a great Sunday relaxing with friends and family.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole,

Oh yes, take a fun project on. It always seems to help me through hard times and even the cold winter nights. I love making things.

Your mom sounds like she's such a wonderful woman. She's right. Writing the experiences we have gone through, both good and bad will be a testimony to our children and great grandchildren about what a blessed gift they are and how much work it took to get the end result. Already there are MANY teaching tools. Patience, love, kindness, perseverance, absolute trust and confidence in God, forgiveness, self control (very hard one for me), etc. 

I can also see how you'd get tired of the hustle and bustle of the traveling and fertility meds, wanting to be in the arms of the one you love warm and cozy. What keeps me moving forward is knowing that the eventual end result will be such a blessing and will bring great joy. So keep pushing through it dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thank you for all your sympathetic anger on my behalf, ladies. This business with my insurance has me an absolute mess. I haven't slept well in three days and I've been an absolute beast to everyone around me. Talk about a setback - for all the healing I've felt participating here and all the time that has passed, it feels like I've just lost my babies this week and someone has had the nerve to look me in the eye and tell me it never happened. I have been crying and angry since opening the mail on Friday. To add insult to injury, I think it's all exacerbated by PMS. There's no other explanation for my crazy mood swings - vacillating between rage and tears every half hour, and my poor DH goes from being scared of me to pi$$ing me off to trying to comfort me. I'm just a complete mess.

I'm busy compiling a timeline of events to send my state's department of insurance as a part of my complaint about all this. In the meantime, I went ahead and paid the bill because DH and I have excellent credit and I don't want to risk messing with that over this. The lab explained that I will get a refund when Aetna finally does the right thing and pays up. I know I am in the right and I will prevail in the end, but that's really of no comfort right now. 

Rottpaw, please don't feel badly about posting updates in here - I can only speak for myself, but it's encouraging to see some of us "graduate" from ttc. And MrsJ, Scarlett is a cutie! 

Speaking of crafting, I wandered into a local yarn shop yesterday to ask about classes. My granna used to crochet all the time, but I never learned from her before she died and now there's no one to teach me. (I've always done lots of counted cross-stitching, but never tried crocheting or knitting.) I figure a new craft can help me avoid reality for a while. Besides, I have grandiose dreams of crocheting little baby blankets.... MA, didn't you mention a few pages back about starting a class at your church to teach all the "old" homemaking/crafting/sewing skills? I think that's a wonderful idea.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Thank you for all your sympathetic anger on my behalf, ladies. This business with my insurance has me an absolute mess. I haven't slept well in three days and I've been an absolute beast to everyone around me. Talk about a setback - for all the healing I've felt participating here and all the time that has passed, it feels like I've just lost my babies this week and someone has had the nerve to look me in the eye and tell me it never happened. I have been crying and angry since opening the mail on Friday. To add insult to injury, I think it's all exacerbated by PMS. There's no other explanation for my crazy mood swings - vacillating between rage and tears every half hour, and my poor DH goes from being scared of me to pi$$ing me off to trying to comfort me. I'm just a complete mess.
> 
> I'm busy compiling a timeline of events to send my state's department of insurance as a part of my complaint about all this. In the meantime, I went ahead and paid the bill because DH and I have excellent credit and I don't want to risk messing with that over this. The lab explained that I will get a refund when Aetna finally does the right thing and pays up. I know I am in the right and I will prevail in the end, but that's really of no comfort right now.
> 
> Rottpaw, please don't feel badly about posting updates in here - I can only speak for myself, but it's encouraging to see some of us "graduate" from ttc. And MrsJ, Scarlett is a cutie!
> 
> Speaking of crafting, I wandered into a local yarn shop yesterday to ask about classes. My granna used to crochet all the time, but I never learned from her before she died and now there's no one to teach me. (I've always done lots of counted cross-stitching, but never tried crocheting or knitting.) I figure a new craft can help me avoid reality for a while. Besides, I have grandiose dreams of crocheting little baby blankets.... MA, didn't you mention a few pages back about starting a class at your church to teach all the "old" homemaking/crafting/sewing skills? I think that's a wonderful idea.

Those were my exact feelings when I received the notice to show Jackson was insured or payup by the hospital and then a week later, the new mommy feedback where they asked how Jackson was attatching.:growlmad::wacko: Needless to say I had to be proactive so I took all my complaints to the board of directors of the hospital to change policies for bureaving mommies.

With insurance companies, for the most part, I don't have too much trouble with ours. As I said before though, there HAVE been occassions when I've sat in their office face to face with management until things were taken care of. Lets just say, the last thing anybody wants in their office is a disgruntled Rebekah in their office. I'm nothing to play with when I'm at whitts end with shoddy practices! ((add boxing emoticon here))

Oh LOVELY! The class will do you good. I've also encouraged a close friend of mine who moved away to do the same thing. She feels lonely and frustrated. There's nothing better than a close-knit family of crafters. Quilters, knitters and crocheters are THE BEST folks to hang out with. You become a family and start sharing things together. The best part is the end result. You have something made from start to finish. 

Yes, it was me that said I'm starting a series at church based on Titus 2. Titus 2 teaches the older women to teach the younger women. Who better to teach our daughters than us. In doing a church-wide Woman to Woman study at our old church in Ohio, I noticed that many of the older women felt they couldn't teach the younger women because THEY too felt they needed mentoring. So shortly after moving back here to our hometown in Central NY in 2007, I felt it pressed upon me to share old past-times and teach ALL women who wanted it and those who knew a trade could get involved and teach as well. I don't know everything by any means, which is why my hope is there will be other women to share what THEY know. But God has pressed upon me the idea because SO MANY women are stressed and some are sick and some are depressed. Learning a treasured art that our great grandmothers and grandmothers used to do kinda bridges a gap of comfort and love from our granparents while learning something to do with our hands and time to aid in the anxieties of the crazy busyness of the time and era we're in. This is ONE of my passions. I love to host and just LOVE good conversations with women. Kinda like inviting them all into my home with tea or coffee in hand and just sharing with one another as we do here. I think it's a need that sadly many women don't have with their busy schedules. Encouragement and good friendship with one another.

I pray you get your issues with Aetna settled soon. :hugs: Try not to put too much strength and emotion into them. This is the feedback they want from you. They think you won't take it any further. Try to lessen the anxiety and KNOW that you will get through to them with the actions your taking with all the proof and paperwork you have. They are not worth your emotional well-being and health for. They are a company and sadly the people working there are only associates. They aren't attatched to your case and thus can go home feeling fine at the end of the day. Your beef is with the companies negligence in looking at their regards to come to a final determination. This can be handled by what you are doing with your records and by remembering when you contact them, you take names, phone numbers and sending everything via notary with signature confirmation. Trust me, you'll get your response quickly ESPECIALLY when they know you've had a loss and have to continue to grieve each time they neglect to put the pieces together with the information they already have. They're NOT worth the anger and stress you and your husband are dealing with right now. Focus on what you need to do to get that end result and THAT will stick it to them where the sun won't shine. :happydance::flower::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Rottpaw I am with HA on your posting, I think it is lovely to hear how you and baby are doing. It reminds us that it is possible and our time will come. We just have to keep going.

I am so glad that the MS has finally left you and that things are going well. I am confident that all will be well with your pregnancy as the docs are keeping such a close eye on you and leaving nothing to chance. Can't wait to see pics of your little man when he arrives. So sorry to hear about your Dad and I pray that he starts to pick up soon and the meds work their magic. Take care of yourself and enjoy the Christmas holidays.

HA glad to hear that you are not giving up with the insurance company, these guys play god to us too often and they hope that we will be scared and back down. Keep pushing honey and I am sure you will get there. I know that this takes it toll on you as it feels like one more thing against you and all this TTC is hard enough but keep going and vent with us whenever you need as we are here to support you:hugs:

AFM well I have woken up full of cold thanks to my little sis spreading her germs. I feel awful and I am supposed to go out with my other sister today and the baby but think I may have to give that a miss and stay in the warm. So far I have been completely ok with the injections but my temper has been a little raging, the slightest thing makes me growl at the moment hehehe. I bet DH is thankful he is not here. Oh well docs tomorrow to see how my follies are doing so hoping for good numbers.

Take care everyone and have a great day:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Good morning girls :flower:

HA, I'm sorry about all that frustration. It might be the insurance company's policy and they might be doing it on purpose just to avoid paying on whatever you back off. I agree with Rebekah, the best way is to gather all your documentation and see them face to face if you can, of not make copies of all the letters and send them with a covering letter saying they have made a mistake. Your frustration is very real and has nothing to do with being hormonal. These people can rage an angel easily. Don't give up bb.

Twinkle the dream sounds scary but it is because of your scariest feeling. You must be feeling left behind with all the other women being pregnant easily around you and fear that you will always be. But that is not true. First you are not the only one. See there is a whole lot of us here :kiss: Secondly God knows and remembers everyone. Third you will reach your dream but it just didn't happen yet that's all. But it will happen for all of us here one by one I believe. :hugs: Like Rottpaw and Mrs J.

Rottpaw I'm very happy to have read your message. It gives me comfort and hope. And I want to see the picture when he is born. :) I'm sure he will be beautiful. Did you think of a name yet? So sorry about your dad. Looking after a very sick parent is like a turbulance. I hope the treatment works for him and he improves.

Mrs J. Can't believe Scarlet has grown soo much. She is soo pretty. You mean weaning from breastfeeding? It is a very personal choice and I don't have a baby but all the authorities stress the more the better. My dad used to be a food engineer specialized in dairy and he used to say breastfeeding 6 months- to a year really helps their immune system.

Carole sorry about the cold, that sucks. Keep warm and cozy girl. You seem that you will be busy at Xmass. How long after the transfer are you going to fly back? I am a little worried about you cause I got very drained after the treatment and it took me almost 10 days to get back to normal.

MA please add the picts of your quilts and crochet as you make them. Everyone here, as well as me, seems to be intrigued by your work. :thumbup: I get encouraged by your dilligence :) and I decided to make a trousers for DH. I am not confident cutting patterns in menswear but I'm going to unpick one of his old trs and work from there. 

Pablo how are you hun? Bit better? You know your DH's reaction has nothing to do with being a red neck. My DH reacted exactly like that. He just doesn't want to accept that you might need help. And maybe he is right and you would be pregnant naturally but that is not the point. You are anxious and you need to do something. You have tried for a while, it didn't happen. The next step is IUI. So better talk to him calmly and explain that the more you delay to adress the problem the more anxiety it creates on you which is counteractive. Also unfortunately our egg quality does deter with time. All these things you know and feel he is probably not aware of. We have been TTC for 3 years and DH wants this bb as much as I do. Still I bet his Xmass wish would be "Being paid a big bonus this year" :dohh: After all the guys come from Mars no?

Hearty, Mpepe, FM, Swetya :hi:

Have a lovely week girls :kiss::dust:


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

Thank you for all the sweet responses. I love this group of ladies and miss you guys when I'm not around on here! 

Rebekah - to answer your question, Dad is not really pursuing alternative therapies but has tried all the conventional ones now. To be honest I think he really is just not up to fighting it. He's been an ophthalmologist for years specializing in treating diabetic retinopathy, so most of his patients have always been older or elderly. He has always said he never really wanted to live past 70 (morbid, huh?) because he knows health just goes downhill in most cases. :-( But, he is a Christian and I feel secure that I'll see him again, I'm just not ready to lose him and certainly want him to know his grandson! :cry:

So we try to encourage him to eat and take care of himself, but I just don't see him fighting very hard. Thanks all for your prayers and I definitely appreciate them! 

I'll definitely keep you guys updated on how our little guy is doing! We bought our stroller yesterday (and I had my first hideous leg cramp at 6 a.m., so it was a day for firsts LOL!) so everything is becoming more real to me by the day! Hubby has finally gotten into the swing of the registry items (at least the bigger ticket stuff, because he's such a bargain shopper) so he helped this weekend with finalizing our selection on stroller and video monitor. It's starting to feel like things are happening very fast which is exciting and scary all at once!

HA and MA - I love knitting and happy, if you haven't tried it, it's VERY easy to pick up. I'm currently working on an afghan (well, I say working - haven't picked up needles since I got pregnant, but it's in the works LOL!) and I'm about halfway thru. When I get done knitting the blocks (there are 24 smaller blocks in the afghan) I will need to learn crochet as well, because the edges of the afghan are crocheted. Let me know how it goes if you pick up crocheting! And I would encourage you to try knitting as well. Super relaxing!

Carole I am so sorry you are sick but hope you'll feel better quickly. Lots of homemade soup and vitamins my friend! We've had a serious cold snap here so it's currently 28f outside. Not projected to get much more than ten degrees above freezing as the HIGH all week. Lovely. I do love colder weather (I hate the heat!) but this is a little too much LOL! Everyone stay warm!


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole - I sympathise - I'm coughing myself silly today - am really hoping it doesn't turn into a chest infection - hope you're feeling better soon. 
MA - I'd love someone to teach me all those homemaking skills - I can't knit or sew & my cooking is a bit dodgy! I think what you're doing is fab!
Rottpaw - glad you're keeping us up to date - always nice to hear from you.
HA - sending you lots of hugs and love - hope the insurance company sort themselves out soon. 
Love to the rest of you - going to cuddle up on the sofa under my duvet now xxx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I hope that everyone is doing ok. I have been out of town the past week or so for work, so I haven't been online for a while. 

HT - I was actually in Orlando, FL and we stopped over in Celebration and I thought about you. It is a quaint little town very much like the small towns you see in those Christmas movies on Hallmark or Lifetime :happydance:

I just realized that is already Dec 6th and I haven't even thought about what to get people for Christmas. :dohh: I guess I will be shopping this weekend. 

I had my 12 week scan today and I was nervous and had weird dreams all night. Today was supposed to be using the doppler to listen to the baby's heartbeat. Well, at first she couldn't find it and of course I started to panic. Then she used the machine so we could see the baby and all is well. We could see the baby's heart beating and even say that its little hand on the side of his/her face while sleeping. :thumbup: I breathed a BIG sigh of relief. Tomorrow I go in for my NT scan. 

Hopefully going to the scans get easier. Anyway, I will continue to pray and wish much :dust: to you all. Love you all lots!

Best,
Steph


----------



## mpepe32

HA - so sorry you are dealing with all of this crap!:hugs:

:hi::hi: MA, pablo, twinkle, skye and anyone else I'm missing.

Carole - sorry about feeling sick but glad to hear you are handling the injections well. I'd have to admit I'm absolutely terrified of what a monster I would turn into. My pms moodiness is bad enough!

missmuffet and rottpaw - continued baby sticky dust to the both of you!!!!

AFM - getting anxious to see the ob this friday, gosh I hope there is some positive news at the end of what will be a very long week. Friday will actually be exactly cd21 so I wonder if I can have my progersterone tested that day as well. Take care everyone and looking forward to joining you ladies again (hopefully sooner rather than later)


----------



## pablo797

i've been out of the loop for just a few days and so much has happened! I don't have a lot of time but will try and hit everyone . . 

carol, great news about your bloods! Sorry it is so stinking cold there! I totally understand wanting to keep news to yourself. Good luck with the meds,will all be worth it!

HT, thanks for the advice with DH, I willl take it to heart when I talk to him tonight, no blame game to put him on the defensive.! Such words of wisdom, thanks!

Happy Auntie, grrrrrrr fricking insurance companies! After MA's satan statement I think Atena is satan! She had some great advice! Good luck!

MA, if I ever get in a fight with an insurance company or hospital I want you in my corner! I think you should be a lawyer and fight insurance companies! 

Twinkle,scarry dream! I too have bad drams and hate them. I think MA and Skye are both correct, stay positive my friend and don't let those negative thoughts take you down. I know it's hard,the subconscious is a powerful thing,but you will prevail!!! 

welcome baker girl and Dr M!!

MrsMuffett, Rotpaw and MrsJ, so good to hear from all of you! I too like hearing all the success stories it gives me hope! 

AFM, I did test (couldn't help myself ) and it was a big BFN. So now just waiting to OV which is coming soon as CM is on the rise! TMI I know. Have requested medical records be sent to specialist and am sending patient info tomorrow. Hope evryone is well!! Sorry for any typos, typing from phone again!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies 

Pablo, I know you've heard it alot, but there's always next month. This is a trying process and one which can take months to get the desired outcome we'd like. So again, don't lose hope. Please let us know what happens once you get in for that specialist. I'd like to think your that much closer to that baby you've been longing for.

Mpepe, there's a bright side somewhere in there. I just know it. :hugs: Check that progesterone and keep us up to date about what's going on.

Miss muffet. When I was pregnant with Jackson, they kept having problems hearing his heartbeat EVERY TIME. The upside to that is that we had the opportunity to get to know him. The reason they couldn't get his heartbeat was because he was right side up. They were either getting his head or his bum. :lol: He was right where he needed to be, he just wasn't cooperating with them. I enjoyed it because with the accident we had and everything, we had that opportunity to have pictures of him EVERYTIME. So I feel as though I really know my son and his personality. Don't let that heartbeat issue bother you. Sometimes the babies just don't cooperate with their positioning! I find it quite cute and know it's their personality. :hugs:

Twinkle, My gram tried to teach me how to knit and I didn't have the patience for it. I think all this need for a project came when she passed away. I came home from work as a homemaker while my husband was working full time, going to school full time and interning full time. At that point I was trying to come up with thrifty ways to keep the home. Then it just became a love. In fact, being a homemaker has become the best thing I ever did when I quit my job. I'd imagine adding stay at home mom to that will be a gift and I can't wait for that either. We all have gifts and are unique. Working out of the home, in the home, or both I'd like to think we can learn something from each other. I know I can. So I'm sure there's something your all great at that I can learn from you!

Rottpaw, I'm so sorry. It's all so bittersweet hunny :hugs: I'll continue to pray you through for strength through "the valley". It's such an emotional rollercoaster your going through.

Skye, what's going on with you and treatment? How are you doing??

I started knitting when my gram passed away. The family took EVERYTHING even though I lived with her most of my life. They left me an afghan with a hole in it, which I'm fixing, her old knitting needles which I am using to knit with and an old calendar with her writings in them. I love it because they thought it was crap leftovers for me....turned out to be treasures. That calendar had dates with events of births and other things where she wrote how she felt. Those knitting needles became a means of coping. So while I'm not experienced fully in knitting, I know enough and have been taking classes to knit in the round to make socks. Woohoo!

Carole, take care of that cold. I'm praying for MANY MANY MANY mature follies.


It's been snowing a whole lot here. I can't believe how much snow. I LOVE IT! I don't like the darker longer parts of the months but I LOVE SNOW. Woohoo!! You see me running out every hour to make sure it's still snowing and if you came by you'd hear me singing "Marshmellow World" or "Let it snow, let it snow, Let it snow". I'm sure the neighbors think I've gone mad. :rofl:

Anyways, praying your all staying warm. :hug:


----------



## pandamonkey

Hi everyone, I'm 37 and we've been trying for 6months but unfortunately had a mc a few weeks ago and it was my 1st. I'm looking forward to TTC #2 after christmas. 

I can't believe how many over 35 are TTC. Its actually helps me to get through pain, feeling etc by reading other ladies forums.

Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Panda, I'm so sorry about your loss. There are indeed lots of us here and they are all very lovely - hope we can support you too. Xxx
Rebekah - just posted your Christmas card! The postman took it while I was at the post office so I know it is on its way! 
Been to the dr this morning - got antibiotics and oral steroids + instructions to rest! Ha, does she not know this is my busiest time of year?!


----------



## boots07411

Hi all, im 38 soon to be 39 and TTC since June 2009.. ugggg... this will be our 1st child if it ever happens and every month seems like it wont ( i feel :witch:is coming any day now)...:growlmad: hopefully we can all get the dream we desire to be mothers!!! :dust:to you all!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Panda- I'm so sorry about your loss

Welcome Boots

You guys will love it here the ladies are so uplifting and supportive

afm- just waiting and hoping that I ovulated this cycle, I had no O pain which is VERY unusual for me. I'm also trying to decided if I am going to switch to an new FS, I'm so frusturated and discouraged and wondering if it will ever happen. I'm really praying for guidance.


----------



## mpepe32

FutureMommie said:


> Welcome Panda- I'm so sorry about your loss
> 
> Welcome Boots
> 
> You guys will love it here the ladies are so uplifting and supportive
> 
> afm- just waiting and hoping that I ovulated this cycle, I had no O pain which is VERY unusual for me. I'm also trying to decided if I am going to switch to an new FS, I'm so frusturated and discouraged and wondering if it will ever happen. I'm really praying for guidance.

:hugs::hugs:sorry for your frustration. If you can switch to a new fs, maybe you should? Every doctor id different and has their own perspective and methods.


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!!

Rotpaw, in my haste last night I forgot to say how sorry I am about your dad. It sounds like he is at peace with everything,but I am sorry for your pain. So hard. My thoughts are with you!!

MA, you're right of course about things taking time but my scientific mind dosen't like the idea. If A + B = C then damn it I should have C by now!!!! But you're right and I feel less pressure this month. May be because next month might be IUI. The presure is off a little. I'm trying to be patient but this month makes 16 months ttc and it's getting old, enoug already give me my baby!!! LOL I too love the snow and I guess you're getting all that lake effect snow the weather channel has been talking about. We too got a storm last night so i'm singing let it snow too . . . You're not crazy .

panda, so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon! In the mean time this is a wonderful forum! 

bootso, welcome! I am 39 and I hope it's not too late. My mom got pregnant at 44 so there's hope. You will find there's tons of us 35+ ttc. This is a great group with loads of support. Dust to you and welcome!

i'm out for now, book club tonight, will catch up tomorow am. Going to research the fertilaid y'all were talking about.

ohhhh almost forgot,twinkle, hope you feel better! So sorry you have a nasty cold and good luck geting all work done! 

xxx anna


----------



## pablo797

FM, we poste near same time. I know you are frustrated! I am so sorry! I agree with mpepe about FS, every doctor is different, plus it always makes me feel better if I feel i'm being proactive. Good luck I am crossing my fingers for you that you caught the bean this month and all this worry is for nothing. 

mpepe, how are things?


----------



## mpepe32

I'm okay pablo, thanks for asking. Getting tired and more axious about the waiting and waiting... It's just depressing because over a year has gone by now and no sticky bean.

Have fun at your book club!


----------



## skye2010

MA dear thanks for asking after me. I'm good. Just waiting for this months ovulation and my consultation in January. I agree with all your wise talk about not getting too anxious. I know it is counteractive but I wish I knew how not to think about this TTc business. I don't think we are at the giving up stage. And relaxing about TTc is not a great idea since if we stopped planning we might completely forget about :sex: I wish storks did drop bbs down chimneys if u know what I mean.:shrug: I also wish I was as good as you creating so many projects hahhahaa :flower:
Saying that I just unpicked one of DH's trousers. Hope he doesn't go mad at me :blush: It is a tailored trs and has a lot of details that I may not be able to do with my flat sewing machine. Also 4-5 different materials I don't know where to source. I might buy myself a cheapy overlocker maaaybeee. Otherwise I need to ask around to see if I can find one to use. There is also some embroidery types of stitches that seems impossible. Don't have a clue what to do. I have to figure out as I come to that stage I suppose. But I keep you in mind as an inspiration and head to shops tomorrow for sourcing. 

Likewise Pablo the only thing that eases my mind is the fact that I will be having another IVF soon. :hugs:

Welcome Panda and Boots. In fact there was more women trying after 35 but some of them already had their BBS :happydance: yaaay

I've got a quick question. Just got these soft cups today. They are weird, and a bit uncomfortable to insert and pull out. Anyone using them after bedding? Hearty are u lurking by any chance? :kiss: I just want to know how do you insert them after bedding. Cause if you get up from the bed and crouch all the swimmies would fall out anyway. Can you do it lying down?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Panda and Boots! Panda, I'm sorry to hear about your mc and pray for great peace during the grieving process. I also pray you'll get those babies you so long for.

Pablo, I know the wait is disheartening. I was actually supposed to start the provera on the 10th of this month once I have my bloodtest. I don't have af yet so it's likely I'll need a lab to check for pregnancy. I'd be pretty surprised if we are pregnant because it was only one bd and it was WAY too early in my opinion. At any rate, I called "MY" nurse and asked her what I should do because taking provera is 10 days. getting AF would cut things close to Christmas for an IUI when the "shop" is closed so to sey. So with her help, I figured I'd take the blood test if I haven't gotten AF by then...on Dec. 15th then take the provera for 10 days and it will be just after Christmas sometime for the IUI. I'd love to have a new year conception. 

As far as your frustration at 39 to conceive. I would say that you have a great chance to conceive. Your mom conceived late. Look at it this way, all these years you've been trying it naturally. Sometimes the extra steps help. Having the IUI is one step closer. You should be EXCITED. Even if it means you use different meds to help. It's using something in conjunction to what your already doing.

Also concerning those of us who are 36 and over....I'm convinced that there are women who are better conceivers in their later years. Now I know all the hubub of "time running out" but with all the women over 40 I keep hearing about who've conceived their children. I'm convinced that some women while it takes them longer and whom may need that extra help, are better conceivers later on in life. 

The good side to this is I saw a Discovery Channel documentary on women 40 and older conceiving and carrying to term after LONG fertility struggles. Turns out these families were better prepared for baby because they were more mature and were able to readily share patience and LOVE with their children. One woman was from the middle east and the story of her and her husband just brought tears to my eyes. She was 60 when her suprise miracle came. The mother she became is just an eye-opener. It was really a story of hope.

looks like everyone but me is waiting ovulate. I can't tell whether I'm coming or going because of the PCOS. Most of the time I don't get af on my own. With the fertility meds though, I've been getting af's without taking provera though with hyperstimulating in Novemeber I wasn't taking any fertility meds. So now I wait to see if maybe the one bd we did got me pregnant or it's just the darn pcos causing the drought. :lol: Either way, on the 15th I'll either have a surprise pregnancy which is a far fetch OR taking provera.

Good luck everyone! ((Group Hugs)) :hugs:

P.S., Skye....pick away at hubby's trousers. :rofl: You've gotta start somewhere right? :hugs: I took a hemming class and did Dougs the first time. Poor guy...he wears his work scrubs to work and "I" can tell one leg is higher than the other with my first hemming project. :rofl: At least his pants are hemmed! There are several methods to hem...but you can use a regular straight stich machine. If the other side is decorative stitch it may look slightly different, but you could always take that out too and make them look the same.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm waiting to ovulate but I know it could be months until I do! :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm waiting to ovulate but I know it could be months until I do! :nope:

Remember, I got pregnant when I was told I'd NEVER get pregnant. I was told I'd never conceive. Turned out we bd'd at the right time (though we had no clue what the right time was).

Suffice to say, miracles DO happen dear. :winkwink::hugs::flower:





Did I tell anyone my mom has decided to spend the night on Friday? We do DOZENS of cookies each year. I conned her into it when we moved back to Central NY and she's done it with me ever since. Anyways, we're making a TON of cookies, so I've been creating a list of cookies . I've got six types planned and haven't any idea what mom's idea's are. The end result is we make them for family, friends, my neighbors, the police dept., the fire dept, the library, Dougs nursing unit in Cardiac care and this year I may add two extra, a battered womens shelter and a child abuse advocate home. 

My mind is spinning as I get my list together figure out the ingredients I need and work out how many dozen are going to each place.:happydance:

Here's one of my last years trays:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/ChristmasCookies07.jpg

Hopefully mom will bring her camera as Doug dropped ours last spring and I can't take good pics with my phone cam.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh my those look fabulous! You are such an amazing and selfless person! I'm glad I've met you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm glad I found this thread too. Some pretty AWESOME women in here. Don't know what I'd do without having a thread to share my heart, my tears and encouragement with one another. God has blessed me with such lovely new friends here online. Your pretty awesome yourself!:hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

ohhh MA - those cookies look awesome! So festive! You truly exemplify the meaning of Christmas!:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I was a bit overwhelmed by the cookies!! 
I'm really happy I've found all of you - you are the most amazing set of women ever!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mpepe, thank you. The cookies I posted weren't one of my best because it was during the grieving process and the first Christmas having lost Jackson. But my mom "encouraged me" more like pushed :lol: to keep moving. So while in my mind those cookies aren't as tidy as I would normally like them, I was pushing on empty and made those cookies even when I thought I couldn't bare to do them. So in a sense, When I look at them, their the best cookies I've done. Just because had I not dared to move, not only would the charities not have rec'd their cookies for people who really needed them that Christmas, but I'm not all that sure I'd be here today. I praise God for the little things even in the midst of the "valleys".

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I've been looking at them and picking them apart until I finally realized these were done during a year of grief. I'm so glad I'm getting my blog graphics soon. I think I have so much to say on grief, grieving and the ability to move forward. 

Thanks again ladies. Your too kind!


----------



## skye2010

OMG MA, my mouth is watering. I wish I lived in Central NY now :))) Is that a Santa cookie on the left or is it a giraffe?


----------



## skye2010

Twinkle there is a thread about Soy Isoflavins on Trying To Conceieve Forum. Why don't you check it out. I think it is used to help ovulation.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> OMG MA, my mouth is watering. I wish I lived in Central NY now :))) Is that a Santa cookie on the left or is it a giraffe?

Supposed to be a Santa with his arm up in the air for some reason. It was the cookie cutter I had, however the decorating wasn't the greatest there. This years will be better, however I'm only doing snowflakes. Or at least that's what I'm set out to do it with a new type of sugar frosting recipe. We'll see. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Twinkle there is a thread about Soy Isoflavins on Trying To Conceieve Forum. Why don't you check it out. I think it is used to help ovulation.

Thanks Skye, I'll have a look!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

This thread is so fast moving it's unreal.

Twinkle I really hope you start to feel better soon, I know how you feel right now.

Miss Muffet I am so happy that all went well with you scan, I know it must be nigh on impossible to be calm about them but you have to believe that all will be ok with your pregnacy. They will take extra care of you this time and pull out all the stops. Just focus on that gorgeous bubba you are carrying :hugs:

Mpepe I have everything crossed for you for your appointment on Friday and hope that you get some good news and can move forward again:hugs:

Pablo sorry that you didn't get your BFP this cycle but hoping you get the perfect Christmas present this year with a BFP.

Welcome to Panda monkey and Boots, I really hope that you find this thread as useful and support as I have done this year. Hang in there and don't lose hope it will happen for us all.

Future Mommie I am praying for you O to happen soon and that good things happen for you very soon. If you are thinking about changing your FS then I think maybe you are right as you are obviously not completely happy with the current one. A new doc may look at things differently for you. I know from my own experience that I found the right one for me on 3rd try and trust my guy in London completely. It makes all the difference as DH has noticed how much more relaxed I am.

Rebekah I am constantly amazed at your never ending skills with baking, crafts etc and when I read your post about delivering the cookies to all the people who deserved them I just welled up. You are truly an amazing lady with such a pure heart. The world would be such a better place if only there were more people like you:hugs:

AFM I had my scan yesterday and the doc was very happy with lots of follies both sides but they need to grow more so I am back to him tomorrow to check on them again and will more than likely start the cetrocide tomorrow. I am completely full of cold and yesterday was sick on the train going to my appointment, so embarrasing but hey. My head felt like it was going to explode with the pressure. I had an acupuncture session and she was able to relieve it a little and whilst she felt my pulse she said that she could feel that there was a lot more infection to fight from this cold she also said she had a good feeling about this cycle for me. Its weird because DH and I feel the same. Really hoping that we are all right.

Oh well back to bed for me today as feel totally yukky and need to be well for docs and acupuncture again tomorrow.

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I hope you get your bfp and won't need to take anything but prenatal vitimans.....I will be more than happy to provide my mailing address in NC for some of those cookies...yum! LOL

Twinkle- Sending O dust your way!

Carole- I hope you feel better soon, I have been going to acupuncture too and it is so relaxing!

afm- just waiting!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

mpepe, I know you're frustrated by no bean in a year I hope Friday's appt gives you some answers. Keep the faith girlie, I am sure a BFP is right around the corner for you!

MA, thanks for all your encouraginng words. Some times it's just hard not to loose hope. I got a text from a friend who is ttc too and she asked how ttc was going, I told her what we were up to and asked her how she was. I am ashamed to admit I am terrified she will text back that they are pregnant. It's the same old battle between being a good friend and the green eyed monster of jealousy. Anyway, thanks for all your encouraging words and never fear my usual sunny disposition will prevail and i'll snap out of my funk sooner than later.

by the way, cookies, snowflake cookies with sugar frosting ohhhh so good! I hope you get a BFP this month MA, you are such a sweet person and do so much for others. If no BFP then AF soon so IUI can start! 

Twinkle, your cookie emotional response had me laughing out loud! Good luck with OV! Hope it comes soon!

Carol, yeh!!! Lots of good follies! So glad to hear how positive everyone is about this cycle. I have my fingers crossed for you and am sending hug amounts of dust your way! I just hope the cold clears up, you sound miserable.

skye, glad you asked the soft cup question. I am curious about it too. As far as not thinking about ttc, I liken it to telling an aneorexic to relax and not think about food. I realize aneorexia is a disease, but the mental obsession I think can be the same. I think you can think about ttc, just try and keep it in context,and not rule your life. I find if I purge here on this thread then i'm not quite so obsessive the rest of the day. Any help??? Best of luck to you and hope this is the month of the sticky bean! I would love to see several BFPs!!

AFM, should ov in the next few days, we'll see. I'm out thinkig of cookies! Happy hump day!
P.S, HT, I'm sure you're lurking, thinking of you and hope this was ur month!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Warning: total Debbie Downer post to follow...

I'm out. AF arrived this morning, a day or two earlier than expected. I called the RE this morning since now we're at 6 months of trying (after all the recurrent miscarriage testing was completed, that is) with nothing to show for it. Next month will mark two years of trying with nothing to show for it but two miscarriages and more heartache than I ever thought I could handle. 

I am a mess. I have no holiday spirit. I have little hope. I have to face some difficult questions now that I'd been hoping to avoid. Our appt with the RE is Jan 12. I suppose there's always a chance we'll get pregnant over Christmas and need to see him for monitoring instead of more testing, but I am not counting on it. 

I'm beginning to wonder if my low moods are taking over and it's more than just PMS and anger at the insurance company... or maybe I'll feel better next week. I really don't like the counselor I was seeing shortly after our 2nd mc earlier this year, but I think I need to see someone... I would give anything to see the counselor I had in TX (that's Texas to you Europeans) after our first mc, before we had to move - he was wonderful and amazing and incredibly helpful, but 1200 miles is a little far to travel for an appt.... 

And as beastly as I've been to DH this week, he brought me flowers when he came home from work last night. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Crying was not the reaction he expected, but he got lots of it.


----------



## mpepe32

ohhhhh HA :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Pablo, you are so right about purging on this thread - I just did it!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Carole :flower: So glad that the follies are looking good. Hope u get rid off this cold soon. Did you get sick because of the cold or the meds? Fingers cross hon. U might have a JULY bb. :)

Awwww HA :hugs: U know maybe it's the winter blues kicking in too. I've been feeling pretty damp today myself, so took a vitamin D just in case. U are sooo lucky with your thoughtful DH. Since I met mine he bought me flwrs only 4 times, after hassling him for a week. He bragged about how he bargained for the red rose in our first ever Valentines. Still made me feel good though. Lol! If you are not comfortable with the therapist I think you should find someone that you are satisfied with. 

Pablo :hugs: I feel like I'm addicted to this thread and TTC too. :shrug: So difficult to shake off all those negative feelings of frustration, jealousy, fear etc etc. I get so sad thinking how I would feel if my brother's wife would have the bb (expected in March-April) before I am even pregnant. We are no mother Theresa. After all we are only human NO? Pls Santa pls send our bbs down the chimney soon. 

MPepe, MA, Twinkle, FM :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

HA, so sorry!!! I am sure it's the witch hormones making you feel so helpless. I agree with skye, find a different counselor if you can. Until then we are always here for the rant
, no one knows better than we do your pain and frustration. Soo sorry dear friend for all your sadness and pain. Huge hugs to you!!!

skye,there is a utube video for the soft cup. I just watched it and it cleared up some of my questions. I googles soft cup and half way down the page was a utube link. Found it very informative. Good luck!


----------



## skye2010

Thnx Pablo, will check it out. Weird thing I tell u. But I'm determined to use it :)


----------



## skye2010

Pablo can u wite the link?


----------



## caroleb73

HA it is completely normal for you to feel the way you are feeling, I know I have had times when I have felt that it was never going to end happily and I couldn't take it anymore. You have to remember you have been through so much in the last 2 years and it does drain you and DH.

I think the important thing to do is to find someone that you can talk things through with that you are comfortable with. Try to do 1 thing that makes you smile each day even if it is only for a few short minutes. All of this TTC stuff completely takes over our lives and it is sooo hard to not let it but we have to try our best to enjoy life and believe that we will all get our BFP's soon. 

We are all here for you whenever you need us.

Take care of yourself and I hope you feel a little better soon :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks, I'm sorry I haven't been around. I'm out too. I tested and got a BFN. I've been using progesterone suppositories this cycle so it is keeping AF away longer than usual, but I stopped taking them today as I know I'm not pregnant. 

It occurred to me today that even if I do get pregnant soon, I still have a greater chance than most to have another mc. So time feels like it is ticking more quickly for me. I may have to go through many more mcs in order to get my baby. This isn't just something in my head, this is fact as told by 2 specialists. I need to get pregnant quickly in case I lose it, so I can get pregnant quickly again. I'm not feeling confident that will happen. I did everything in my toolkit to get pregnant this cycle and it still didn't work.

I decided to look into IUI as an option and realized that we live far enough away from the clinic that my husband wouldn't be able to generate his sample at home and drive it over to them. He'd have to leave work, go to the clinic and do it there. He already gets so stuck in his head about this stuff. When he had to do a SA, he made me leave the house and take a walk. When he gives it to me in a cup, he waits until I'm asleep! I really don't know if he could do it at a clinic. Damn, damn, damn.

I know AF is on her way. Everything makes me want to cry. To top it off, I just found out another friend is pregnant. Boo-hoo! Pity party for me.

As for the soft cups, I use them and think they are wonderful. They are rather large, but once inserted, you can't feel them. I use them after BD'ing. I put a little pre-seed into the cup and rub it around on the inside, then pop the cup in. Then I try to have an orgasm as I've read that it helps to pull the swimmers through the cervix. Then I leave the cup in overnight and take it out in the morning. To take it out can be scary at first. The best advice I have is to bear down like you are having a bowel movement. You will push it out enough to hook your finger around the rim and pull it the rest of the way out. I would suggest doing some practice runs with it before committing to using it after BD'ing. 

I also sometimes use them when DH isn't in the mood during my fertile time. I have him put his goods into the cup and then I insert it. Better to have them in there some way, than not at all. Let me know if you have any other questions about it.

Sorry for not responding to everyone's posts. I have been reading, promise. xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry to post + run but just wanted to say we've finally got an appt with the FS - 9th Feb next year - a bit of a way off but gives me a chance to lose some more weight! Woohoo! 
Big hugs to you all (esp HT xxx) we're off to the xmas markets now for gluhwein! Xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- Get to Bd'ing and hope you catch that eggie

HA- Sending tons of hugs your way! TTC does get overwhelming sometimes, I've been at the point that I didn't know if I could go on with ttc'ing anymore but at the same time I believe my time will come and I know that I would never be content without trying. I've thought about seeing a counselor too because sometimes I'm just so depressed about it. I think you should find someone you are comfrontable with and let it all out, they are there to listen. 

Skye- Hi! I think you are right about the winter blues, I have them! and spring is so far away.

heart tree- Hugs!

Twinkle- Glad you got an appt!


----------



## pablo797

HT, so good to hear from you! I know what you mean about DH and his swimmers. Finally had a talk with my DH about the IUI and he put up the biggest fuss about having to do his part. I am hoping to maybe intice him with porn of some kind either that or the victoria secrete catalog, that ushually dose the trick! Performance anxiety can be difficult. Can you encourage him to practice? Sounds wired I know but iif he gets used to doing "it" more often maybe it won't be such a big deal? I also am sorry about the mc odds. You have been through so much already. Best of luck maybe we'lll both be IUIing at the same time! By the way sorry about you're friend's announcement of pregnancy. so hard! Hugs to you dear friend. 

twinkle yehhhh for doctor apt. It does seem a long way off but it's progress and something to look foreward to. Good positive attitude! 

fm, your day will come! Keep the faith! This journey is hard for some of us!! It doesn't seem fair! I have a very strong feeling it will happen for all of us. 

skye, i'm typing from my phone most mornings and can't post link, but when I get home tonight I will look and see if I can do it. 

AFM, should be OVing any day, used OPK this am but no smily face yet.

hang in there ladies!


----------



## pablo797

one more quick note: skye, looked up link again and can't find it on regular utube but I googled soft cup ( two words) and about 11 posts down were video results. One was forr a bra, the other was for the instead soft cup. Good luck. Again I will try and paste link tonight.

HT, forgot to as. My DH has thick seman so I thought using soft cup in conjunction with preseed might be a good idea and possibly thin out the seman so swimmers have better mobility. Sounds logical anyway, good to hear you use pre seed with cup too. 

ok now i'm done for real.


----------



## heart tree

Here is the video about using soft cups: https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials

Twinkle, I'm so pleased you got your appointment! You are going to be as thin (and as beautiful) as a supermodel by the time you go to your appointment!

HA, sounds like you and I are in the same boat. It feels like the Titanic right now. How are you today? I'm a bit better. It is amazing what a good rant, scream and cry will do. 

Pablo and FM, I hope you catch the egg soon!

Carole, how are the follies today? Another friend of mine here just had her egg retrieval done and 3 were fertilized. I hope you have as many or more.

Well, I finally got in touch with the doctor's office in Florida about possible surgery on my uterus. I'm going to get my records sent to him soon. We'll see. I know that most doctor's won't touch my condition, but with this new technology (that my father helps to build), I might have a chance. I shudder at the thought of risky surgery on my uterus and honestly I think I'll only entertain it if I have another mc. But at least it feels like some forward movement. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I am doing a bit better today - thanks for asking, HT. Ranting and crying helped, but what helped most of all was distraction - I am sick as a dog! I got some sort of intestinal bug and had to go to the dr this morning. Now I'm just trying to stay hydrated and get some rest. But the silver lining is that, because AF came a few days early, I know I'm not pregnant and so I'm free to take the drugs he prescribed. Thanks to everybody for your support yesterday - I can't imagine how isolated and alone and desperate I would feel without you all! Can you imagine going through this if we had no one to commiserate with?? I am SO grateful for our little corner of internet here!!

HT, I can completely understand your "desire" (for lack of a better word) for another mc before considering the surgery - the hardships we know always seem easier to tackle than the unknowns....

MA, are you near Syracuse? I saw a bit on the news last night about how much snow has fallen there - good thing you love it! :) We've had about 4" here so far - I definitely like it more than DH does, but then again, he's the one who has to shovel it so I can't blame him!

Twinkle, I know that wait must feel like forever, but it's great to have a date! maybe they can squeeze you in sooner if they have a cancellation?

:hugs: to everyone - I don't know what I'd do without you to lean on! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Twinkle great news about your FS appointment and Feb will come around before you know it.:hugs:

Heart Tree I am glad you are feeling a little better today. I cannot imagine how hard it must be for you worrying about MC but I will pray that things go your way when you get your next BFP. It is good that you have a backup plan with the possible surgery but I am hoping that you do not need it:hugs:

Pablo I am routing for you to catch that egg so you can have great news before the NY.

AFM I have just got back from the docs in London and I am exhausted. The good news is that I have 15 great follies that the doc is really happy with YAY. I have started the cetrocide injects tonight and then have to go back for another scan on Monday evening if all ok then I will take the trigger shot that night and EC on Wednesday. I am so excited now as it is such a big milestone to get to this point, I know there is still a long way to go yet but I still feel relief and happiness to come this far. DH flies back in on Tuesday afternoon ready for his part in the puzzle and so can't wait for it all to happen.

Well I am gonna go sleep as I am sooo tired and have a full day tomorrow.

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

So excited for you, Carole!! Sounds like everything's going beautifully so far! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Carole, you are going to make a baby next week!! Yay for you!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woo Carole - its babymaking time!!! (sorry that sounded less pervy in my head!) xx


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls. TGIFriday :)))
Hearty, driving the swimmies not a great idea anyway. We drove DH's first test only 20-25 mins and the result came out as low motility. They have either been neglected on the lab shelf or deteriorated on the way- not sure. But never had that result again when he gave the sample in the clinic. 
I am really looking forward to your meeting with the Florida doc. You never know what he might suggest. Are you sure that the surgery is high risk on your health or is it just the success rate that is low? Any case he would give you a better idea about the risk and sucess factors. I would try to see him before doing any IUI and know exactly where I would stand with his procedure, if i were you. The other thing that's niggling me is the aerodynamics of the embryo attaching the womb. You are pretty fertile since you've been pregnant 3 times. And I wonder if your embryos attached just outside the neck of your tubes. And if you can locate where it is safe for them to attach. Is there a way you can push them towards there? Or do they just bounce like a pinball and attach randomly. You can tell if the egg came from the left or the right ovary. Did you know which ovaries produced your earlier pragnancies. That doc might be very knowledgable about the logistics of the embryo. Or I might be completely fantasising about sthg that i don't have a clue. :wacko:

HA i'm glad that you are distracted but being sick is not any better-poor thing. Get well soon bb. 

Carole, I'm so excited for you.:happydance: Good luck, good luck, good luck. Keep your eggs and womb warm cause some say it is beneficial. :dust:

Twinkle :hugs: finally you got your appt. Something really to look forward.

Pablo and Hearty thanx for the link :)))) Pablo I laughed about getting DHs to practice. My guy not have a problem with that. U think he's been parcticing too much. I'll have a word with him when he's home tonight. Lol

xxxx for all


----------



## FutureMommie

AF showed so i am cd1 today and back to the drawing board. I called the RE's office and she asked if I had taken a pg test when I said no she said well call us back after you do that. My response: no I'm at work, I'm not testing until I get home which will be too late, I'm not having a U/s today anyway so just schedule the appt for Monday. She said she would talk to them and see what they want to do. So I guess when I go in they will make sure the cyst have dissolved and then we will go back to injections. I'm bummed but it came on last night after I got home from bible study, I really received encouraging words there so that made the blow of AF a little easier. Don't get me wrong I'm skipping around my office right now but I'm not at down in the dumps as I was last month.

Anyways, I hope you ladies have a great weekend! Happy Friday.


----------



## caroleb73

So sorry that AF showed Future Mommie, I am really hoping that your cycsts have gone and that you can start with treatment again this cycle. 

I also don't understand why your RE office inisists on a HPT as surely if AF has come then that shows no pregnancy for this month. Good for you standing your ground.

Sending you love and prayers that your BFP is right around the corner for you:hugs:

Take care and enjoy the weekend


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here and just wanted to let everyone know that I'm 36 and TTC for 9 months. I don't even like to talk to anyone about it unless they know what I'm going through. My DH is 33 and has a 10 year old from a previous marriage. Over the summer his sister said to me that we know he isn't the problem why I have'nt gotten pregnant yet and those words still hurt like a knife when I think about it. DH and I went to the specialist in September and got tested. We both checked out fine so we are in the category of "unexplained". We did our 1st IUI last month with no success. Our 2nd one is tomorrow and I'm very nervous. I dread the 2ww because that will take it right to Christmas Day and that is when we will see his family. His mom and 2 of his sisters are stay at home moms. I'm older than his sisters and I feel like an outcast around them because I'm older and waited to try to have children. I was actually married before and didn't have kids with my ex because he turned out to be abusive and figured he wouldn't make a good dad. Now I feel like I'm stuck and very frustrated with the waiting game and living my life month by month. I don't like to talk to many people about it because I'm tired of the stupid comments. Even my very closest friends I can't talk to because of certain comments they have made.

Anyway, good luck to everyone on here. I just needed to vent because there are so few people that I know that don't know what I'm going through.


----------



## FutureMommie

Caroleb- Thank you so much your post made me teary! You ladies are all so awesome and supportive. 

Missyt- you are so right about those people who make insensetive comments but you have found a please where the women know what you are going thru and offer support and encouragement. Good luck with your IUI tomorrow.


----------



## HappyAuntie

:hugs: FM. And good for you sticking to your guns with the RE's office. I never want to see this as them (the Drs) vs us because we all have to be on the same team, but I think sometimes it's easy for them to lose sight of us as people with lives outside of ttc... and while I know we ALL feel like there are days when we have no life outside of ttc, it's important for us to each remember we are whole people already... losing sight of that will only make ttc harder.... Sorry I'm rambling now! :wacko: I'm glad this month is an easier one for you. :hugs: We all have a clean slate and we'll just try again next month. I don't know about you and Hearty, but I'll probably be doing the bd at my in-law's house again in about two weeks! :rofl:

Missy, welcome to our little corner of the world. I'm glad you found us. We all need sanctuary from those insensitive and hurtful comments. FX'd for your IUI tomorrow - we'll all be thinking of you! :hugs:

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone. :flower:


----------



## pablo797

happy Friday!!

HT, thanks for supplying the link to the soft cups. I forgot to do it last night. I am glad you are contacting the Dr in Florida. Foreward motion always feels good and like your a productive team player in this ttc business. I only hope the news is good and positive. It's scarry I know, good luck, you have been through so much! Huge hugs and best of uck!

HA, i'm sorry you're so sick! But you're right it's a good distraction and yeh for drugs! I would give anything to be pregnant, but when i'm sick I do not suffer well and take any and all cold meds. There is always a silver linning. 

Carole, yeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! So glad the follies are good! I've been reading up and now know what that means. Make a baby this month girl!! It's your time!

FM;, I have been following your story on the IUI thread and am so sorry AF showed. I am glad the blow was soffened, but it's hard none the less. So what's with the cyst? Is it gone or not? Are you going to do another round of IUI this month if so? Best of luck and lots of hugs!!!! Nasty witch!

MissyT, wow what a journey. You have been through so much already, can't believe you have to put up with hurtful comments from family. I am sorry the first IUI didn't take. I am hoping today is the day and your second try is a huge success!! We too are "unexplained" and have our first meeting with a specialist at the end of December to try IUI. The "unexplained" is so hard. I can't believe it when people say hurtful things. Not everyone meets the right person at 21 or is in the right place in their lives to have a family when young. Good for you for recognizing a bad situation and getting out of first marriage. That is a huge test of character!!! Do NOT feel punished for waiting, you did what was right for you! I hope you find this thread helpful and supportive. I tell the women here things I never tell my other friends because these girls understand and always so kind..welcome.

Skye, my DH needs no practice in the manual department either, but freaks when it comes to the doc office. We've said it more than once here, but REALLY? With all the poking and prodding WE go through,and you're complaining about a happy ending??!!!

ok, AFM. Took another OPK this am and still no smily face. I'm usually really regular and today is day 14. Weird. I either ov early or I will ov late. Was not testing earlier because i'm always so regular. We did bd earlier in the week, but if I was oving then it will be strictly by chance if we catch the egg. I will continue to use OPKs over the weekend and hope for the best.

another novel, sorry, have a great weekend everyone!!

p.s., ma where are you??


----------



## HappyAuntie

I *think* MA is busy baking all those cookies at the moment.


----------



## skye2010

Sorry Pablo I think my comment came out kind of wrong. I meant exactly what I wrote. My DH does all the complaining and sometimes avoiding when it comes to TTC :sex: but no complaints about giving samples. :blush: Bit too much info I think I got myself into a muddy puddle here :blush:


----------



## missyt

Thanks for the supportive words, Everyone. It does help knowing that there are other women in my situation and know how I feel. Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- Your weren't rambling at all, I love every minute of the encouragement. I rooting for all of you ladies.

Pablo- I had left over cyst on both ovaries due to the follistim injections. I go in tomorrow morning for a basline scan and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they have disolved so I can get this show on the road, although I'm not looking forward to being bloated, tired and cranky, and I'm sure my dh isn't either but we girls have to do what we have to do.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi ladies, I'm still in bed as I'm really really sore from all this coughing! I'm also a bit sad today as this was originally going to be our wedding day but we brough it forward to Feb so we could get on with TTC. All this time down the line and no baby in sight. 
However its probably a good think I'm not getting married today as the coughing til I'm sick look wouldn't have been great on the photos, plus I'd have never got my sore ribs in my wedding underwear!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey FM how did your baseline scan go today? Really hoping that all was ok and you are back on the meds again for this cycle.

Twinkle my heart goes out to you still poorly, it sucks being ill. As for TTC I know it is tough but hang in there our time will come. We have been on this journey for 19 months now and not a BFP in sight, yet since June I have watched 11 of my close friends and my sister give birth. It seems that I have been at constant baby showers which is no fun when you are so desperate for what they all have. But just think when we do have our gorgeous babies we will be able to tell them the story of how much we had to fight to get them and how longed for and loved they are. We will overcome all of this together and make the most wonderful mummies ever. Sending you big hugs my friend.

AFM my ovaries are starting to ache and feel like they are ready to pop. I have just over 3 days to wait until egg collection so I will have to bare with it. I can't believe that I am nearing the end of the medical part of this IVF journey, I am excited and relieved at the same time. I have a final scan on Monday before the egg collection and also acupuncture that day. I plan on having another session between collection and transfer and then one on the day of transfer immediately after as it is said to help greatly. DH and I are hoping and praying that this is our time. 

I am planning on going for a walk on the seafront promenade tomorrow to keep me busy and also thought the gentle exercise might ease my aches. Then a roast dinner with the family which I totally love. 

Well it is getting late here so off to bed for me, but wishing you all a fab Sunday and hope to catch up with all your news tomorrow.

Take care and good night:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! Popping in for a minute. It's been a CRAZY weekend!!

I tested twice and BFN. I have to have the labs per Dr. to be completely sure since I'll be taking provera to start AF on the 15th. I'm at peace with it. Just will try again next month.

My mom came and spent the night. We put out 1000 cookies in all. I'm TIRED to say the least. Sat. we went to my church ladies function where we had a cookie exchange. I can't believe the feedback I got from the snowflake cookies I did. I'm getting emails from some ladies who'd like me to make several dozen for them. Someone even told us at church today that I should cater.lol Very kind comments. I'm too tired to let any of it sink in. I went to bed at 6am Sat. morning and woke up hours later to get to the ladies function. Took my husband and my mom with me to help me catch up on Christmas shopping, dropped mom off an hour away to her home, drove another hour to get back home, then didn't get to bed again until 4am this morning only to wake again for church by 11am. Met Dougs parents who came to visit our church, went to lunch which took FOREVER because a bus full of people came ahead of us and then drove my inlaws to see Jackson's headstone.

All in all it's been a great weekend, I'm just tired. 

I was pretty perterbed though. We took my mom to see Jackson's grave yesterday because she had a plant to put down. She put it down and when we brought Dougs parents today, someone from the family of the person buried behind our son took the plant out of the planter in our stone and stuck it in the ground of their loved one. I took the darn thing back and was just disgusted by lack of respect and etiquette. I mean, he's an infant and since I don't get to hold him every day, dote on him, dress him, etc., the least I and my family should be able to do is put something in the headstone planter without anyone stealing it. I've been anxious, hurt and ANGRY about it and sadly my fleshy self would like to give them a piece of my mind. I suppose if it happens again I'm going to report them to the burial office. The last thing these people want is for me to sit at the cemetary and wait for them. They don't want a confrontation with me if they steal from my dead son.



On a happier note, Twinkle my anniversary is Feb. 9. This year will be our 10 year anniversary celebration. 

HA, yes I'm in Syracuse. That's another reason I've been busy we received 4ft of snow over the weekend. Trying to keep up with the snow was CRAZY. Got me in the Christmas spirit though. In the middle of the storm I made Doug come with me to buy a real tree. It's THE BIGGEST tree we've ever had. Think National Lampoons as I picked the biggest tree and to spite they said it was 7 ft., It ended up being much taller and we had to cut some of the top off it. Quite funny to say the least!

Well, I'm exhausted and am hoping to sleep a full 8 hours tonight. Tomorrow we're giving away the rest of the cookies to our neighbors and the police and fire stations. 

My mom had her camera while here. I have pics of the snowflake cookies that I'm hoping came out. If they did, I'll post it so you can see them.

Love to you all. HA and Hearty....I'm sorry for all your going through. It's okay to grieve the process. It's not easy. I do hope that you'll not only get pregnant but keep to term. When your emotionally and physically down, I hope that you'll find encouragement from the rest of us. God says in His word to "


> *bare one anothers burdens, and you will fulfill the will of Christ".Galatians 6:2*

 To me it says alot to encourage, share and strengthen one another. Build one another up when we're down. I pray you all would feel the love and the strength of Christ building you up when you can't walk yourself, relying on His strength.

Stay strong ladies. I know this is hard. There are other options if you can't deal with ttc anymore. But if you continue to move forward, we will all be here for you and stand behind you whatever your decisions or journey may be. :hugs:

Welcome missyt :hi:

Pablo, I'm here dear. :hugs:

Hello to everyone else. Just love ya'll :hugs: :kiss::flower:


----------



## caroleb73

Wow Rebekah you have been so busy, I am surprised you are still standing. Sounds like you had a lot of fun with the cookies even if it did wipe you out, I know that all the people you gave them to will appreciate your efforts.

I am disgusted to hear about your plant being taken from Jackson's grave, it doesn't matter if he is a little one or an old person, people have no right to take from others. It is morally depraved to take from a grave and they should be ashamed of themselves. Peoples behaviour never fails to shock me.

I am sorry about the BFN but hope that the provera works it magic and you are able to try again this cycle. In the meantime enjoy the Christmas holidays with your loved ones:hugs:

AFM I am getting ready to make my way into central London again to have my scan and acupuncture session. This should hopefully be my last scan before egg collection, if all is well then collection should take place on Wednesday if not it will be Friday. I have everything crossed for Wednesday as that will mean I will be able to fly home on the 24th if not then I will miss Christmas Day with my DH and his family.

I will of course update you when I get back later tonight.

Take care all and hope you have a great day:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi all, 

I finally feel I'm on the mend today - slept for 12 hours last night & feel like I'm breathing easier now. 
Hello Missyt - the people here are very lovely, hope you find it supportive too. :hugs: I'm in a similar position to you in that I had a previous abusive marriage - I was actually pregnant (but didn't know it) when I finally got the courage to leave him but had a MC not long after.

Carole - I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday - I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:

Rebekah - we're nearly anniversary twins! I'm sorry that the people at the grave were so dreadful. :hugs: That's disgusting and I hope once they see you've moved the plant back they'll learn their lesson. :nope: I'm looking forward to doing some Christmas baking but nothing on your scale - you're amazing! Our families came round yesterday & Matthew baked some cupcakes as I wasn't up to doing anything - they were delicious, I was really proud of him! 4 feet of snow??? We had about 2 inches & things ground to a halt!

Happy - how are you feeling today? Hope you're doing better xx: hugs2:

HT - got everything crossed for you too - hope the doctor in Florida has some positive news for you. 

Pablo - has DH come round any about manning up & getting on with IUI? After I read your post (&Skye's) I talked to mine about doing it at the hospital - he's only had one SA done & it involved a 30 minute drive & then a wait in a queue to hand it in so when we go to the FS which is even further away I'd like him to do it there. He was actually fine about it, phew! Sending you big hugs & gratitude for your support too. 

FM - sorry AF got you but glad you received supportive words at Bible study.

Skye - so glad we've got you - you always have such a positive attitude! Thanks for you for your post about SA - I've referred to it above.

Hey Mpepe, Boots & Panda, hope you're ok too :thumbup:

AFM - antibiotics seem to have stopped AF again this month. Just before I started taking them I had a tiny smear of blood in my cm but then nothing else - apart from lots more cm today - annoying but at least I'm not having to deal with it as well as being ill. Just hope she comes & goes before Christmas!


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyone :flower:
Twinkle thank you for your kind words. x Glad that you are a lot better, not great being stuck in bed just at the festive time. The weather was lovely in London this weekend. Sunny and much warmer finally. How is it where you are? Where are you by the way? Does antibiotics usually stop your AF? Can u be pregnant instead?

Carole good luck bb. I hope you get the Wednesday egg collection. Can't wait for your ++ result :flower: How are you feeling so far? Is your DH going to return with you or are you going alone once everything is settled?

MA it amazes me how dilligent and wonderful you are. PLS add in the pictures of the cookies. I bet they tasted great. Tomorrow I'm going to search some recipes for Xmass and New Year. Usually I don't do much baking and buy all the minced pies and Xmass pudding. But this year I am tempted. I could perhaps do some beforehand and reserve.

FM is your cysts gone? Are you starting the IUI?

Missyt welcome! I hope you'd find this thread supportive and fun as I do :)

My ovulation time has come and passed without trying again. :dohh: I had the cm earlier than I expected and DH had a work dinner that night so he came home late. I knew he wouldn't be up for bedding so I gave him the Soft Cup and he missed the blody cup. I got so upset. :shrug: As a couple we are just not very good at this bb making at all. DH always works too much and tired. I am not regular at ovulation so I can never plan it. Spent the weekend very sad thinking about it. All my hopes are on the IVF now. Have one more cycle before IVF but don't know if I have the heart to try naturally anymore.:blush:

Anyway have a nice week girls.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Skye what a bugger about missing the right time! Sorry you're sad honey, sending you big hugs xxxx I know when we've had this situation in the past I've got him to start himself & just jumped on at the last minute! Not ideal I know but I thought it was better than missing out altogether - sorry of that's tmi!
Last time I had antibiotics for my toothache I didn't get AF until day 39 - that's the only experience I've had of it as I've been on the pill for the whole of the rest of my adult life!
Pretty sure I can't be pregnant!


----------



## mpepe32

hi everyone, done crying now so I thought I give you an undate. Endometriosis, cyst on left ovary and an elevated FSH. Kind of wasn't expecting any of these. Because of the holidays I have to wait another month and then starting CD1, call them and then go for ultrsounds and then a endo biopsy for LPD assessment. I read what he gave me and I'm pretty conveinced the endo is linked to the fact I have mutiple sclerosis, - autoimmune issues. Just want to crawl into bed. He is still positive but will want to take a more aggressive approach is a I don't conceive again quickly like using clomid I think. I'm overwhelmed right now. 

Sorry MA - about what happened, that's just distusting!


----------



## twinkle1975

oh mpepe - I'm really sorry to hear that, glad your doctor is being positive but I know this must be a real shock for you, sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## missyt

Hello Ladies,

I had my 2nd IUI on Saturday. Now for the 2ww. DH sperm count was 8.6million. That is a positive note since it was 7million last IUI we did. I had two mature follicles so I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed.

mpepe32, hang in there. I wish this was easier for all of us. It does sound very overwhelming what you are going through.

Skye2010, I kind of know how you feel. My DH works fulltime and is taking 3 college classes. He is tired a lot so the baby making isn't as fun as it used to be. I hate when it feels like a chore.

I'm just trying to stay positive and hope we get lucky this time. I'm definately taking a break next month. The cholmid makes me feel cuckoo and I hate giving myself the injections of Gonal F. It burns.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle dear, I received the BEAUTIFUL card today. :hugs: It's now sitting next to the little town church since I don't yet have a real Nativity set, it looks so cute next to the church. Your such a sweetheart! Thank you.

Mpepe. Oh dear, I'm SO SORRY :hugs: I know several friends who've had surgery to clear the endometriosis. This may be a good thing you learned about it now as it will help clean the lining and give you MUCH MUCH higher chances of carrying to term. It stinks, but at the same time, there is a light in the midst of the darkness. Don't lose all hope yet dear. :hugs: You have cysts too. I can't remember, were you taking clomid at all over the past several months? Did you hyperstimulate or were they just regular cysts?? Just wondering if it's NOT actually the MS, but maybe PCOS? Whatever the case, I wouldn't get too down. This may be an answer to prayer so they can clear up anything causing you complications so you can carry to term confidently. It's a month. I think it's worth the wait because there is good news even in the midst of the scarey, mundane. We'll be waiting to hear more when you get the information. In the meantime I continue to pray for wisdom for the medical staff and that God would guide their hands and minds to come up with a plan that works to help you not only conceive but carry to term a healthy, happy baby. 

Skye, I LOVE minced pies. In fact, I had my first with triple cream in North Yorkshire. Oh how I miss some things from England. Mushy peas, crispy fish n chips, spotted dick (though now I can get it in the English section at the grocery store here). Not just food either, I miss my friends, I miss looking at the ocean, the old castle in Scarborough. ((sigh)) I almost feel homesick for England my second home.

Go ahead and whip them up. I bet everyone would LOVE them!

Carole, thank you for everything you said dear friend. :hugs: 

Today I opened my email to find the background graphics to my new blog. It's coming nicely and the designer is meshing the graphics just as I visioned it. I do hope my origional idea for the blog works. I get so worried I'll look dumb or that people will get lost with the focus of the blog. We'll see once it gets up and running.

Oh, I didn't tell anyone the update. At the ladies tea the Ladies administrator from church took a pole on my Titus 2 idea just to see who would be interested. She said over half who attended wanted to do this. Apparently it's a hit. She says it's my idea and I must run with it. Now I'm freaking out! I'll take this time to go over some things and come up with a plan for the new year. This could become such an awesome place for women to gather and learn crafts of old times past. 

I also found out the ladies ministry plans on putting on a monthly game night which I was talking to my husband about doing here at our house. Now that someone else plans to put it on at the church I think I'll go and keep the pressure off me. Haha

Maybe keeping my mind occupied with other things will help us to get pregnant.


----------



## twinkle1975

missyt - keeping my fingers crossed for a successful 2ww
Rebekah glad it arrived safe & that you liked it - I thought it was very cute! Great News about your Titus2 project - I'm sure it will be fantastic!!


----------



## caroleb73

Thank you everyone for your support it really means so much to me. I have just come back from London and I have now taken my trigger shot WOOHOO I am scheduled for egg collection at 11am on Wednesday. Had a really good acupuncture session which totally chilled me out before my scan. 

The doc was so happy with my follies on the scan there were so many that were perfect size so hoping and praying that they fertilize ok. I am super excited and can't wait for to get these eggies out and in the lab for the embryologist to work their magic.

DH is getting on a flight first thing so collect him from the airport mid afternoon, it is finally coming together.

Skye so sorry you missed O this month, I totally get you with the stress of trying naturally sometimes as it all gets a bit much and takes over life. Hang in there you have your IVF coming up so soon with one of the best IVF docs in the UK. I will be praying for your BFP:hugs:

Missy T everything crossed for you in the TWW, come on BFP:hugs:

Mpepe my heart goes out to you, being hit with all that news in one go is tough but what you have to hang onto is that the cyst will normally go after taking the BCP for a month and there is so much that they can do for the endo. With regards to the high FSH I think many of us fall into that category but it doesn't mean you cannot get pregnant. You have been pregnant before and it will happen again. My acupuncturist said a really good thing the over day, expect a miracle as they happen more than you would know.:hugs:

Sorry for not mentioning everyone by name but I am totally exhausted and in desperate need of my bed. Take care everyone God Bless and catch up with you all tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Carole...I'm shivering with excitement! I want that many fully mature follies! Haha Well, technically I had them all last month when I hyperstimulated lol, but will have to cut down a bit this cycle. It will be exciting to hear how it all goes and I'm waiting for exciting news of pregnancy soon. :hugs:

This process has alot of ups n downs but it's such an awesome moment when things work out like this when we get a load of fully mature follies. One step closer is what I say.


----------



## mpepe32

Thank you twinkle, missy, ma and carole for all f your kind words. I just got off the phone with my SIL who had severe endo and had my 2 beautiful nieces. I was just not expecting the news and think it hit me hard. The good news is my uterus looks okay and all other blood work was okay so trying to look at the positive. Have a good night everyone and I'll continue to lurk around. OH, another question, how bad does a endo biopsy hurt? If it's really bad, don't tell me lol .:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all

OH and carole - F'x for you!


----------



## pablo797

good monday evening ladies! I would have caught up this morning but spent two hours in the Dentists' chair. Suck! 
so let's catch up . . . 

ma, holy smokes!! You go girl,the cookie making sounds like a marathon! I am so proud of you and all the cookie eaters will be so happy. As far as the scum,who ever they are, that took Jackson's plant . . . That just shocks me! What goes around comes around and that's some bad karma. Plus if they only knew how vicious you are with insurance companies i'm sure they would have thunk twice. Glad you got some sleep finally!

Twinkle, glad you are on the mend! Hope AF comes soon or not at all and it's and BFP month!

Missty, good luck with IUI! I am crossing my fingers and sending lots of baby dust!

Carol, yehhhh follies!!! So excited for you!! How I hope this is your month!!!

Skye, LOL!!! Missed the cup!!! I know sometimes life just gets in the way. Hope you get a BFP naturally, but glad the back up plan is there too. Good luck girlie.

Mpepe, so sorry! I had some endometriosis and had a laproscopy to take care of it. I know it's overwhelming, but also might shed some light on some stuff so you can tackel it and move onto becoming a mom! Huge hugs to you!

AFM, still no smily face OPK so either missed OV or did not OV at all this month. My money is on early OV. I've also been a raving bitch this last week. So much so that I bought a pregnancy test. Haven't used it yet. DH is about ready to divorce me i'm sure. But then tonight something happened. We have neighbors who have a black lab puppy that they have been treating HORRIBLY! Beating her and all us neighbors have knocked on the door but it keeps happening. She is so sweet and it breaks my heart, makes me nauseaus, can't sleep or eat etc. It stresses me out so badly! Anyway tonight it happened again and DH and all his 6'2" bad assness went over, pounded on the door, demanded they open up and told them that the beating of puppies stopped now or they would answer to him. God I hope it works, but now he is my hero! Our neighbors are two young guys that have no idea of how to raise a puppy. One of them actually said they raised pit bulls back home and they always beat them! WTF! We have volunteered to take the puppy if they can't handel it, but if it happens again we will call the police. What could possibly make someone so cruel? 

anyway, DH rocks and I love him more at this moment than I think I ever have! 

good night! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mpepe, I'm not sure how they plan to do the biopsy, but I've had two types of biopsies. One via the office with ibuprofin. There was a bit of pressure but nothing bad, the other was through laproscopic surgery and that didn't hurt at all because I was asleep. Everything was fine and I didn't have anything at the time.

I think you should be just fine. Everyone is different, but I wouldn't tell you something wasn't painful if it was. Maybe just a little pressure but that's all I've ever experienced. :hugs:

Pablo, so sorry you ov early. It would be nice if you had a pregnancy by surprise though.lol I'd find it great! As far as the dog. I'd bust down the door and beat the poop outa the guys. Let them get a piece of what their doing to a defenseless puppy.


----------



## skye2010

Hi Laides :)
Mpepe hon :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that you had all this but in a way it is good cause now you found out your problem, you are one step away to solve it. The cyst is easy to clear. They can just do a cyst aspiration if necessary or use meds. Don't know much about FSH levels but a lot of women have it so there must be a way to go around it. As for endo, I just read in wikipedia that women who used chinese meds after the surgery benefited more than the ones who used conventional med.
Did they suggest surgery or are they going to decide on treatment after the scan? Let's just hope that they can clear all this soon and you can get on with your TTC. You have been pregnant twice so you are fertile. Once this endo issue is resolved fingers crossed that you can have your sticky bb. :thumbup:

Twinkle can't wait to have some light into your situation soon. Your appt in Feb will be good. Is this the first appt with the specialist? They will probobly ask for some more tests like HSG and some more blood tests and than they can offer you a plan of action hopefully. 

MissyT good luck, good luck, good luck! You have a great reason to be positive. U just had your IUI :) and you might have the best Xmass present this year.

MA your Titus 2 project is the teaching handicrafts to women No? Isn't that a wonderful feedback? Have you already started the classes? So exciting. Also looking fwd to see your blog. 

Carole God bless you this xmass dear. I'm gonna pray for you.:kiss: Don't wanna jinx it but it sounds all so positive and hopeful. We'll be doing a happy dance in Xmass for u :winkwink: 

Pablo can't believe your neighbours being nasty to a tiny puppy. Is there a RSPC (Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals) or equivalent in your area? They are quite an efficient enforcement against animal cruelty in the UK. If they can't prevent the cruelty of the owners they just seize and rehome the animals. Good idea to report your neighbours I think. Better someone neutral deal with nasty people like that.

:kiss::kiss: To all
By the way what are u up to HA


----------



## MrsJ08

Hey ladies

Just whizzing in for a catch up while Little Miss Scarlett is in her swing.

I've missed so much, I'm sorry I'm not being a very good forum buddy at the moment but Scarlett is teething so not sleeping much during the day.

Rottpaw :hugs:

Carole - keeping every single thing crossed for you. 

Pablo - what horrible neighbours and good on your DH what a hero x

Missyt - hello and welcome. Good luck with your IUI

Mpepe - big hugs. Try and stay positive -there are lots of great endo stories on this forum so don't give up 

Skye - I know how you feel, I used to get frustrated that my DH was never in the mood as he was tired but remember it only takes DTD once. The cycle I conceived Scarlett we only DTD twice in the fertile time 4 days apart. I am certain I conceived her on Boxing Day and DH went into hospital the next day because he was sick so these things happen against the odds :hugs:

Twinkle - glad you are on the mend. FX for a :bfp: very soon x

Heartree - :hugs: hope the Florida Doc appointment goes well

MA - you've been so busy - your a one woman whirlwind. :hugs:

FutureMommie - sorry about AF :dust: for next month

I'm really sorry to anyone that I have missed, my memory isn't great at the moment. I've been back and forth to the doctors and it's driving me mad. I don't think I mentioned that up until 10 days ago I was still bleeding from the birth and it was really getting me down. Anyway, long story short I was sent for a US and it turns out I have a blood clot in my uterus. They have decided to give it 8 weeks to disperse of it's own accord and if it doesn't go I will have to have a D&C. :cry: I've been getting a lot of pain and despite breastfeeding my womb still hasn't contracted fully. On the bright side Scarlett's tummy button has healed - she needed silver nitrate on it to heal the final bit. Next week we have an appointment at the hospital as she has a very slight tongue tie and the doctor wants it checked out. Apparently if you leave it, it can effect speech development. It isn't effecting her feeding so I doubt they will do anything about it but we will see. A couple of weeks ago I had to take her for her first injections and it was terrible, the second lot are next week and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I've deliberately made the appointment when DH can attend with me so he can hold her and be the bad guy this time!

Right I better go - she's dozing off so I need to transfer her to her cot smartish.

Take care everyone, I know I'm not here as much but I am thinking about you guys all the time.


----------



## HappyAuntie

What am I up to? Trying to keep my head on straight! :wacko: Not to mention trying to stay caught up on our fast-moving thread here!

My mood has improved for sure - not so bleak like I felt last week. But we leave town for Christmas on Friday and I'm going nuts trying to get everything ready. And as if that weren't enough, we have a river running through our basement. Can't figure out where the water is coming from or how to stop it. Good news is it's not overwhelming the floor drain down there, so the water level isn't continuing to rise - just a solid, steady 2-3 inches. But what concerns me is if all this snow starts to melt while we're gone - that means more water in the basement, and the floor drain may not be able to keep up at that point, and we wouldn't know it until we got home some time later and who knows what damage has been done by then.... I'm a worrier anyway, and this is not helping!

Carole, I am SO excited for you!! :happydance: (now calculating what time it will be here when it's 11a Wed in London....) 

Pablo, I would call the cops now and every time you witness the neighbors beating the puppies. And get all the other neighbors to call as well. Abusing animals is against the law, period. And one call may not be enough to get the dogs removed from the home. If your town has an animal shelter/humane society/aspca/animal control officer, call them too. And keep turning these people in until the dogs are removed from harm. :grr: 

Mpepe, getting all that news must have been quite a shock. :hugs: But the good news is it doesn't sound like they didn't find anything that can't be treated. Take it from those of us with no explanation - a diagnosis, having something to treat to increase your odds, is a GOOD thing. :hugs:

Have a good day, everyone. :flower: Love having you all in my life!!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks ma, pablo skye, mrs j, and HA. THe ob didn't even really speak about treating the endo because I have been able to get preg 2 times this year naturally. Everything else was okay, blood uterus so he still doesn't really know what caused the 2 mc's. I'm scheduled for a endo biopsy to see if I have a LPD which could be a cause for the mc's. So I actually don't have any answers yet. But he says that's good too! 

Thanks so much for all your support, you girls are the absolute best! :hug: 
AND MA - thanks for reassuring me about the EB, I have to admit I'm a major chicken and feel better about it now because of what you said.:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Caroleb73 good luck on Wednesday! I hope all goes well and you end up with a BFP!

I had a great work out last night so that boosted my spirits and relieved my stress level some during this TWW!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies,

ma, I am so going to sick you on my neighbors! The protective mama comes out in us all! 

Mrs.J, so good to hear from you! Sorry Scarlette is teething and I know shots can be so hard! I think having DH be the bad guy is a good idea! As for the bleeding, no wonder you're tired! Eat lots of iron. I do hope you feel better soon and the blood clot disappears soon! 

HA, you have a lot of stress my friend! Is there a neighbor you can trust with house keys to keep an eye on the water? Still, it's a stressful situation. Good luck!

Mpepe, glad the doc was positive. Huge hugs for the up coming appointment. I hope it brings good answers.

MissyT, fingers crossed for tww! I too am in the tww so lets hope for a couple of BFPs this month!

AFM, thanks for all your outrage. We did call the cops last night and they took DH's statement and our neighbor's statement which was good as it backed up our story. Thing is unless they witness it we're told not much they can do. So when it happens again we'll call the cops immediately. I would love to get her removed from the house but hands are tied right now. Hopefully enough people will report it to get her out. Ok enough of that saga, tested this am, definitely not pregnant. So we're in the tww but have no idea if or when I ov'd. This month it is truly anyone's guess. Maybe the fact that there is no pressure will be the ticket! Hope springs eternal. 

have a good day everyone! Anna


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> HA, you have a lot of stress my friend! Is there a neighbor you can trust with house keys to keep an eye on the water? Still, it's a stressful situation.

Yes, our neighbors were going to be taking care of our kitty anyway while we're gone. I just hate having to ask them to mop up down there every day as well, though - it's an icky job! The good news is we knew when we bought the house that the basement leaks (it's a 100-yr-old house - all basements that old leak) so it's an unfinished basement and we don't store anything on the ground down there - it's all up on shelves. So that means no "stuff" gets damaged... it's just a question of longer-term damage to the foundation of the house.

MrsJ, I'm glad they spotted the clot. Hopefully it will go away on its own. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, yes. The Titus 2 Classes are the ones to teach different crafts. I won't start anything until after the new year. I think if I tried it now I'd be emotionally over the top. I'm also going to see if there's someone else who's interested in leadership skills as well in case I get pregnant and have to be on bedrest. Until then though, I'm working on a foundation for the classes and all the "What, why, when, where, and how's" of the specifics. Hopefully it will become a fun project.

Not all the pictures came out from mom's camera as she forgot to tell me that it didn't have an auto-light for inside. I got three pics from the cookies and the rest of the pics are all black with exception to some of our dogs that were taken outside.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/100_0466.jpgHand-piped snowflakes individually.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/100_0472.jpg
Chocolate Covered Crackers with either peanut butter filling or Nutella Filling. Gave a nice salty and sweet taste.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/100_0470.jpg
Peanut Butter Thumbprints with chocolate or Peppermint kisses. I also did some spiced molasses cookies with the peppermint kisses as well but the pics didn't come out.

There were alot more that I can't unfortunately share because of the picture quality, but at least you get the idea.

Mpepe, I'd have the surgery done to get the lining correct if the OB thinks it's too much. I think it would help to sustain the pregnancy. Not sure if your seeing and RE or not, but if you can get in to see one, it may be helpful.

Mrs. J, oh you poor dear. I can't believe you've been bleeding this long. Please keep us posted as this sounds somewhat serious. :hugs: I love hearing stories about beautiful scarlett. She just warms my spirits everytime I see a pic of her from your profile. 

WTG Pablo for calling the police. Is there an animal hotline you can call? I know here there are specific police for animal abuse. If they suspect abuse they intervene and take the animals. In many cases they charge the abusers too.

HA. Maybe you can just ask your neighbor to keep a close eye out on the basement while your gone. Let them know if it gets any higher than you'd like it to be, to let you know. I think it'd be easier to call someone to shopvac it while your gone if they see it's getting too much but I wouldn't worry too much about it dear. :hugs: Sounds like you could use this time away as respite.

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## mpepe32

sorry MA are you talking about the biopsy???? I don't think the endo is bad enough to warrant surgery? He wouldn't even enterrtain zapping the cyst because it's not bad. I'm confused.... The dr I'm seeing is an ob who specializes in fertility. He's supposed to be the best in the area I live in. He does all fertility treatments and delivers the babies too


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> sorry MA are you talking about the biopsy???? I don't think the endo is bad enough to warrant surgery? He wouls even enterrtain zapping the cyst because it's not bad. I'm confused.... Teh dr I'm seeing is an ob who specializes in fertility. He's supposed to be the best in the area I live in. He does all fertility treatments and delivers the babies too

Yes, but I totally forgot your already getting a biopsy. Your OB already sounds like he or she is on the ball. They're probably looking for thickness to see if you need some of the lining removed. Sounds like you have someone on the ball!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well my jaw dropped at those pictures!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Good morning, ladies! :hi:

The most amazing thing happened this morning - DH and I actually :sex: because we wanted to! :happydance: I honestly can't remember the last time we had unplanned sex!! :happydance: I won't ovulate for another 5 days or so - I don't even know yet! :rofl: Hilarious. You forget how nice it can be when there's not a goal in mind! :thumbup:

Carole, we're all waiting to hear how things went today!!

Have a great day, everyone. :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Caroleb- I hope your transfer goes great today and that they retreive lots of perfect eggs. I can't wait for the update..... My scan went well the cyst have all dissolved and I started follistim injections on Sunday. My ovaries already feel like they are about to explode.

MA- I'm so sorry AF showed, I'm hoping that this cycle will be it for you. 
The nerve of those insensetive people stealing your flowers I would be outraged too!

Twinkle- Glad that you are feeling better

Mpepe- I sorry that you didn't receive good news but so glad that your dr is postitive that always gives me hope.

Missyt- The 2ww is always a little hard but I hope it ends with a bfp.

Pablo- I hope you get that bfp!

Mrsj08-Love your profile pic she is beautiful

HA- I'm glad you are in better spirits, enjoy your trip.

AFM- I began my follistim injections on Sunday and will go back for another scan to see how they are growing on Friday.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

I have just got back from my egg collection and I am a little sore and tired but not too bad.

The good news is that they managed to collect 13 eggs and DH spermies were all good with a count of 75Million with good motility. Now we wait for the call tomorrow morning to tell us how many fertilize. Really hoping that we get more good news.

Sorry to run but gonna take a nap with a hot water bottle for my tummy as shattered and sore but I will be back on later to catch up.

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

hi all,

ma, wow!!! Those cookies look great!! I need to take a baking class from you. I can cook but baking stumps me. You are so talented and whoever got those cookies is REALLY lucky!!

FM, I'm glad the cyst has cleared up and injections start soon. Hoping this is you month!!

Caroleb, 13 eggs!!!! That's awesome! Crossing fingers lots fertilize so you can up the odds. Does your doctor have a limit on how many he will place? 

HA, so glad about the BDing for fun!!! So strange that it has become so mechanical for so many of us. Congrads! BDing for fun is much more fun / romantic than the ttc way, maybe it will result in that BFP.

AFM, in the tww ( I hope) and chillin. Took hound for a cross country ski this am and feel good as I got a workout in before work. It's snowing again! Take care evryone and happy hump day!


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie, I know how you feel. I remember when it used to fun and spontaneous. Now it just seems like a chore and I'm the one always initiating. So when DH is the one that takes the initiative Woo Hoo!

FutureMommie, good luck with your injections. I hope your scan on Friday goes well and you are in the clear.

Caroleb73, sounds like you had great results! Good luck!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies.

HA, WTG:happydance: Those moments are far and few between. In fact, I'm starting to get nervous that he's leaning a bit too much on viagra. "HE" plans when "HE" is ready. There's no spontenaety anymore and sometimes I feel as though it's because I'm too fat and ugly. :cry: I'd love to have that moment where it's not "planned" and we can just enjoy each other. In fact, I miss it!

Carole, WTG on the egg retrieval! Woohoo:happydance: 13 follies and EXCELLENT sperm motility! Here we go. Waiting patiently.

Pablo, thank you for the kind comments. I actually had to track down someone today. There's been a kind man who has been snowblowing our sidewalk. I haven't been able to track him down. This time I went into every business down here to see if anyone knew who he was. Would you believe the man lives all the way up the hill from us and comes down to plow the church sidewalk across from us then crosses the road to do mine and my neighbors?! That many got cookies today. Thank you Mr.Neighbor up the hill!:flower:

FM, good luck with the injections. I'm awaiting my blood test today to be sure I'm not pregnant and will be taking provera either tonight or tomorrow. I'm about 15 days give or take from starting injections.

I'm praying for lots n lots of :bfp: and :baby: in the new year!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## mpepe32

thanks fm, good luck with the follicles!

ma - I think he is doing the biopsy to check for a luteal phase defect because my LP is always 10 or 11 days.

carole - hoping for good news for you!

Sending a huge:hi: and :hugs: to everyone I'm missing!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> HA, WTG:happydance: Those moments are far and few between. In fact, I'm starting to get nervous that he's leaning a bit too much on viagra. "HE" plans when "HE" is ready. There's no spontenaety anymore and sometimes I feel as though it's because I'm too fat and ugly. :cry: I'd love to have that moment where it's not "planned" and we can just enjoy each other. In fact, I miss it!

You have no idea how often I've had the exact same thoughts!

Coming to rely on the drugs was one of my concerns with starting them in the first place (though this morning he did just fine on his own, so it really is about the pressure to perform). I fear the drugs are something of a self-fulfilling prophecy - he gets them because he needs help keeping it up when the pressure is on, then he comes to believe he can't do without them... stupid brains are so difficult to deal with - why do we have to have them?! :dohh: Have you two considered switching drugs? I know cialis makes a version that you take daily instead of just when you need to use it... maybe that would help Doug feel ready any time instead of just in immediate response to popping a pill. 

As for the feeling too fat and ugly, :cry::cry::cry::cry:!!! I actually brought it up with mine before he started the drugs. Naturally it was over dinner in a restaurant, because these topics always come up at the most opportune moments... :dohh: So there I am crying in a restaurant and we're talking in hushed tones - talk about awkward!!! But honestly, it's impossible to not have those thoughts when your DH can't perform. I think all 100 lbs of Heidi Klum would feel fat and ugly if Seal suddenly couldn't get it up! :haha: Despite how awkward it was, I'm glad I just up and asked him about it. I was very careful to phrase it in "I feel" terms and not in a "you think I'm fat" kind of way (see ladies, therapy pays off! :haha:)... I told him that when he can't perform, I can't help but feel that it's at least partly because he's not physically attracted to me. He made me feel much better about it and was able to reassure me and explain what it feels like (emotionally) on his end so that I knew it wasn't about me.

:hugs: sweetie. I'm sure Doug misses the spontaneity, too. There's a great line in the second Bridget Jones movie that I tell my DH all the time - Bridget is getting out of bed and fumbling trying to keep the quilt around her while she gets dressed, and Darcy is just lying in bed staring at her do this... he asks what she's doing and she says, "I don't want you to see all my wobbly bits!" to which he wisely replies, "I happen to love all your wobbly bits." Doug loves you, every part of you! :flower:


----------



## pablo797

HA, truer words were never spoken. Our Dhs love all our wobbly bits, though sometimes it's hard to remember that.


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - you're beautiful and never forget that! :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi ladies.
Sorry I have been gone so long but moving back to NZ and getting a job etc has taken up so much time. I will sit back and read everyone's news now as I have afternoon off work. 

V


----------



## Vivienne

:bfp: for me just now in between posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was 8 days late but put that down to stress of new job, and I've never felt better so never thought I was up the duff!
I am in SHOCK!


----------



## HappyAuntie

WOWOWOWOW!!!!!! Congratualtions!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo!! That's fantastic news!! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## caroleb73

FM I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle, can't wait for the update on Friday.

Vivienne welcome back and HUGE congrats on the BFP. It proves one thing that relaxing has nothing to do with getting pregnant as you must have had so much stress with moving country etc. Wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead:hugs:

Rebekah you are an amazing and beautiful lady and I am sure your DH knows how lucky he is to have you in his life:hugs:

AFM the clinic has called and 7 of the 13 eggs have fertilized. I am so relieved but now have to wait until tomorrow for them to be able to grade them and tell me if it will be a day3 or 5 transfer. Oh well it is out of my hands and up to god so I plan on having a relaxing day as I am still quite sore on my right side and hope and pray for strong embies tomorrow.

Take care and hope to catch up later today:hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Woohoo Vivienne! Congratulations x

Well ladies I told you I was hoping for Christmas :bfp: and there is our first one. :wohoo:
I conceived on boxing day last year so I'm sending :dust: to all of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Vivienne- congrats on you BFP

MA- I agree with pablo our dh's love us woobly bits and all and don't let the emotions of ttc make you forget that. I hope everything works out so you can take the provera and get back to the injections

Caroleb- I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you.[-o&lt;

AFM- I am so irritable, I guess it's the follistim, I feel so sorry for my dh but I just can't seem to control my moods. I think I just need to be alone during the days I'm taking these injections....ugh!


----------



## HappyAuntie

FM, how many days do you have to do the injections? :hugs: And have you given any more thought to finding a new RE?


----------



## pablo797

vivienne, woooohoooo!! So happy for you. Every BFP gives the rest of us hope.

FM, I so hope this is your month! All you go through. I'm sure your DH understands, but I know it's hard. Hang in there it will all be worth it!

Caroleb, can't wait to see how many they will have to use. I am so excited for you and have everything crossed for you.

well ladies there are lots of potential BFPs going on here right now. Hope all holiday wishes come true!!

have a good day! Anna


----------



## missyt

Congrats, Vivienne!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Can I just ask - does anyone else - despite being really happy for those who get their BFP - have a little niggling worry that everyone else you've made frineds with here will get a BFP & move on to the pregnancy forums & you'll be left here by yourself forever? Or am I the only pessimist on the thread?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh no, you're not alone! I've completely had that thought. But I find comfort in the fact that there are always new ladies joining the thread. I think it must be just as difficult to be among the first ladies to get their bfp and have to move on to a pregnancy or parenting forum where they're the newbies and leave all us behind!


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks HA - I think I just needed the kind of slap you'd give a hysterical woman! xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

LOL!! Snap out of it! You've got to get a hold of yourself!! :rofl:


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- Thank you so much, we all deserve it!!! I keep telling myself that it will be worth it. 

HA- I do an injections tonight and then go for a scan tomorrow to see how my follicles are growing. I'm seriously thinking about taking a break for a couple of months and just try naturally.

Twinkle- I have those thoughts too, i'm also a part of another board and most of the ladies that I knew have gotten their bfp's so you aren't alone.


----------



## EEG2010

Hello all my fellow childless over 35! I am 36 and ttc our 1st.


----------



## HappyAuntie

EEG2010 said:


> Hello all my fellow childless over 35! I am 36 and ttc our 1st.

Welcome to our thread, EEG! :hi:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hello lovey ladies! So sorry I have been MIA for a while but I'm back. Looks like so much has happened and I have pages to go to catch up! Lots to read..... 

HA, hearttree, mpepe, FM, carole, pablo I've missed you all! :hugs: Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## skye2010

:happydance: Congratulations Vivienne. You've got the best Xmass present. Have a great 9 months. :dust:

Mrs J I was kind of hoping for another pict of Scarlet. She is growing so quickly and beautifully. ;)) Pls update when you can. :kiss: Thank you for your insight about TTC. I just get so hang up about timing. Perhaps I should have just tried the next day.

Hey Ma I always thought you have on of those smiles that lights up a room. I bet Doug thinks so too cause he married you. TTC'ing long is really hard emotionally both on the relationship and individually. Cause we feel loss with every BFN or MC and man feel unsuccessful and indifferent perhaps cause all their good efforts go to waste. It also keeps us all in a limbo and we can't progress to our next phase of life as the situation prolong. Switching off is hard. So don't take it out on yourself sweetie, it goes both ways. :kiss:

Twinkle hon, I think your dream is sitting in your heart and making you worry. We are all anxious about it so you are not alone at all. We will all get it at some point. Seeing BFP's make me happy and give me hope that it will be my turn sooner or later. Most of the girls who get it on this thread has been trying a long time. I get hurt when I see girls around me who get BFP in our age group without a delay. Than it reminds me that there's something wrong with me.:cry: But I get courage from this thread knowing that a lot of women are in a similar situation and I'm not alone.

Carole fingers toes everything crossed. Pls update about the eggs as u talked to the embryologist. VV exciting indeed. Good luck

HA sorry about all the water in your basement. Hope it doesn't snow around you too much untill you are back. 

FM :flower: You have one more month of IUI before you take a break. Still might get your Xmass BFP :)))

MPepe, Pablo, MissyT, Titi :flower: and :kiss: U too Hearty if you are lurking Lol


----------



## caroleb73

I have just come off the phone with the embryologist and my 7 embies have survived the night YAY.

The gradings are

2 are grade 1 top quality 4 cells
5 are grade 2 with 2 with 3 cells and 3 with 2 cells 

They have now cancelled the transfer tomorrow and will call me again tomorrow morning to say if it will be a day 4 or 5 transfer.

I am so relieved.

Sorry that I have to run but need to get ready for lunch with my sister and I haven't even showered yet as was scared to miss the call.

Will get back online this afternoon.

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Carole that is wonderful news. :hugs: Are u having a blastocyst transfer? That means your chances of the success is very good. I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> Hey Carole that is wonderful news. :hugs: Are u having a blastocyst transfer? That means your chances of the success is very good. I am so happy for you :happydance:

Hey Skye

We are hoping to get to blastocyst stage we will know tomorrow morning if that will happen. We have everything crossed that they will make it that far. So far so good. We will be having 2 transferred so hoping that we get a few to freeze just in case. 

Trying to keep busy to keep my mind occupied but it is hard on the positive side I have now completely recovered from egg collection and feel great. Yesterday I felt like I had been hit by a bus.

At the end of the day we have done all we can to make this work, the rest is in God's hands.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

caroleb73 said:


> I have just come off the phone with the embryologist and my 7 embies have survived the night YAY.

Carole I am so excited for you!


----------



## Tititimes2

EEG2010 said:


> Hello all my fellow childless over 35! I am 36 and ttc our 1st.

Welcome EEG!


----------



## missyt

What great news Carol! Best of luck. I'm sure things will go well. Everything sounds so promising.


----------



## mpepe32

F'x for you carol!!!!!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday!!!

welcome EGG2010!

Twinkle . . . I had that EXACT same thought this morning getting dressed! I am affaraid I will stilll be here in 5 years and everyone else will have gotten their BFPs. I also have an insane idea in my head that there are finite BFPs to be had, so once someone gets one for a month, that's it I'm out. I know logically that's crazy but the mind has a nasty way of sneaking negative thougts in. Thanks to HA to keep us straight and tell us when we are being just plain crazy!!

tititimes, welcome back! Where have you been??? 

speaking of . . . anyone know what happened to Animal cracker?

FM, so the shot was yesterday? Hope the scan goes well. You have beeen through so much with the IUIs. I have my fingers and everything else crossed! Hope that BFP comes along and no need to take a break from IUI cause it will have worked!

Skye, hey girl!

Caroleb, 7 embies! I am so excited for you! I hope this is your month. You sound so calm, I wouldn't be able to keep my head the way you are. But you are right, it is in gods hands. I have to keep telling myself the same thing. 

AFM, acupuncture yesterday and feel pretty good. Just hangin in the tww. 

HT, hi, i'm sure you're lurking.

have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm so excited! We could be on for our 2nd BFP before Christmas!! Come on Carole's little embies we've got everything crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Pablo - I love you for being as crazy as me! 
Hey everyone else, sorry I'm updating from my Blackberry between nativity plays etc - will comment more when I'm on my laptop! Love to you all - esp our lurkers! xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

EEG- Welcome to our crazy ttc corner, you will love it!

Tititi- missed you too!! What been going on?

Caroleb- I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!! can't wait to see that bfp!

pablo- Thank you for rooting for me!

AFM- I went to the RE for a scan this moring and looks like there are 6 follies but unfortunatly I left the paper in the car so I don't have the sz. I take a shot tonight and tomorrow and trigger on Sunday and then the IUI on Tuesday. I'm trying to remain positive but if for some reason this isn't it for us. I have decided to take a break for a couple of months. No fertility drugs just me and my dh bd'ing and maybe I might temp and use opks. I just need a break from the drugs, they make me feel like I can't control my emotions and I hate that! I'm going to trust that God is in control and ask that he direct my path. I"m hopeful that I will have my bfp soon. I'm still going to be on here as I will still be ttc just without the drugs for a while.


----------



## Titi

Hi all,
Well I had my 35th birthday last month and will be onto year THREE of TTC#1 next month......I can't believe it's come to this and I need help/support...........

mind if I join?
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Vivienne- congrats on you BFP
> 
> AFM- I am so irritable, I guess it's the follistim, I feel so sorry for my dh but I just can't seem to control my moods. I think I just need to be alone during the days I'm taking these injections....ugh!

Oh my goodness. This is SO ME!! I started crying today. I've been absolutely CRAZY:wacko: Provera makes me whacko. The other meds haven't put me over the edge but Provera makes me rage. I even told Doug last night he should just leave me. We're laughing about it today but it is no joke how loopy I get on this drug. Something about the added progesterone makes me nuts. 

Poor Guy, he said he understands my moods swings when they happen. Not sure if I should be frustrated with him for knowing or praising God for a man who would endure so much when probably any other man would have left Looong before. He's such a good man. I love him very much! Poor guy, I'm so crazy right now. I'm starting to annoy the heck outa myself!

Also, I started Provera yesterday so it's going nicely. One thing we found is that I have bv again. It's been happening on and off since the accident when I lost my mucus plug and gave birth to Jackson. At least I have a whole new medical staff who are on the ball. I called her and she prescribed Flagyl right away before the Provera wears off. Then I'll use a drug for YI as they kinda correlate together. It was gone for awhile, but back again. Better to do it now and monitor than be pregnant with it. I feel so much more comfortable with this staff because they're all monitoring me closely and REALLY want to see me pregnant. It's quite refreshing.

So if I step on anyones toes this week or act a bit strange...please forgive me ahead of time. I'm a bit nuts and honestly not always thinking straight. I feel like I'm crazy.:wacko::thumbup::flower::haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Can I just ask - does anyone else - despite being really happy for those who get their BFP - have a little niggling worry that everyone else you've made frineds with here will get a BFP & move on to the pregnancy forums & you'll be left here by yourself forever? Or am I the only pessimist on the thread?

:yes: I've been afraid I'd be the only one left. I don't know, I'm really emotional and loopy lately so my positive thinking isn't so positive this week. :shrug::nope::cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Viv for the EXCELLENT news. Rest easy and keep us up to date with how your doing. I can't wait to hear that in nine months time you have your beautiful baby to hold. May God continue to bless you and fill you with joy in abundance!! :flower: Merry Christmas little momma!:winkwink:

Carole, I hope your next. Praying for perfect little implantation and a safe and healthy pregnancy with multiples. :lol: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi again ladies...

I was going about my business tonight and came upon a piece of scripture I believe God put on my heart.

For all of us who fear we'll be the only ones left here:
*


See! I will not forget you. I have carved you on the palm of my hand." Isaiah 49:15Click to expand...

*

I believe God put this on my heart to not just remind "me" how all knowing and powerful He is, but for all of you as well. He will NOT forget those of us who put full trust and confidence in Him.

I look at all the ladies who're in here who've either had their sweet miracles or whom are close to birthing and even those who've just found out they're pregnant. It's a gift from God and a testimony that it CAN and WILL happen in His own time.

I'm standing on God's promises and giving glory to Him whose given all the women here their testimony that God has blessed them with child. For it is my own hope that not just I, but all of you will one day have that room to gather of mommies over 35+ who've graduated and will become more testimony to those who creep in this forum in the future.

May you feel His love and mine too today! :hug:


----------



## skye2010

We are snowed out. London is wrapped in a good 4 inch snow. Never seen it before :)


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Skye I am totally with you on the snow, it looks pretty but disrupts life so much. The UK doesn't cope well with snow and everything seems to be chaotic. Hope you are wrapped up warm and looking forward to Christmas Day.

FM I know how you feel with the injections, it didn't take much to make me snap. But 6 follies sounds really promising so hoping that this is the last time you need to take them and that you get your BFP this cycle.

Pablo hang in there for your TWW it could give you a great surprise :hugs:

Thank you to everyone for all your support it means a great deal and is keeping me sane on this crazy journey.

I have just spoken to the embryologist and 1 embie stopped developing overnight but the other 6 are doing really. 1 is 8 cells and they said that it is top quality and is already starting to compact which is a great sign. They have decided that I will go to blastocyst stage so I am booked in for transfer on Monday afternoon. We have decided to have 2 put back as we really wouldn't mind having twins.

I do have one question if I have 2 put back in and have any left should I attempt to freeze as blastocysts have a very poor success rate with freezing? What would you guys do? 

Take care and enjoy the weekend:hugs:


----------



## poetess

hi everyone!!!! thought i'd say hi, nice to see a section for grown women lol.


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyone :)))

:hi: Having frozen embies are always good. U don't need to go throught all that egg collection again. Also you might want to have a baby later, by that stage it might be more hard on your body. But what is the chance of blastocyst embie surviving to the other ones? And what does your doc suggest. I'd do it if it isn't too little chance. Otherwise can they not freeze a couple now?
I think blasto babies survival chances are bigger, have you thought of what if one splits and you end up with 3. Someone I know had just that. She had twins running in the family. Luckily one of the twins deteriorated later so now she has 2 babies growing. I think it is possible to eliminate one if you have more than 2 but that wouldn't be a pleasant or an easy choice to face. Anyway what does your gut feeling say, just go with that girl. :hugs: :hugs:

FM 6 follies are v good news :) Hopefully you will have your BFP just after Xmass and we will all be cheering for you :) and all that Provera craziness is worth it. Craziness is alright after all the guys need to see the struggle somehow ;)


----------



## pablo797

hi all

MA and FM, wow the drugs sound wacko! Do all women doing IUI do injections? I was hoping to just do the trigger shot. What's the protocol there? Is it because you have trouble OVing???

FM, Come on follies!!! Want another BFP for Christmas

MA, there you are, was wondering where you had gotten to. Little did I know it was rage land. I know it must be tough, regular PMS makes me crazy, can't imagine what you're going through. Will all be worth it soon!! Christmas BFPs come on!!!

Skye and Caroleb, have been watching the news and they had the huge traffic accident in Denmark (?) on the tv. Sounds like N. Europe has had a CRAZY winter so far. It is lovely I agree but I live in a ski town where we are well equipped for such things. In a major city I know it creates chaos, especially London that is not prepared for so much snow. Hunker down and make cookies, that's what I'm planning on doing. Taking a tip from MA. 

Caroleb, sorry I am not more help but have no information re: freezing embies. I am sure your doc will have info and there's got to be info on the web. There are also several assisted conception threads on this web site. Perhaps some info there. Good luck girlie, have everything crossed for you. 

So much potential this month!!!


Welcome to all the newbies!! We are always glad to welcome you. 

that's about all I have to say. In another winter storm cycle here too. But powder day tomorrow . . .wooohooo!!!

Happy Saturday!:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome to the group Poetess! :hi:

Skye, I saw the news today and noticed you were all having a hard time with the snow. What I'm noticing is that your department of transportation doesn't sound like they're prepared for that kinda weather as it doesn't snow much. What I saw was the salt wasn't going down on the roads until it was too late. Here, because we're expecting snow at some point, salt is ready, department of transportation saves up overtime hours and they work 24 hours until the snow is taken care of and the roads are well salted to keep black ice from forming on the roads. 

So sorry things are at a hault but I hope your "enjoying" the delightful white stuff. Throw a snowball or two. :rofl:

Pablo, Yes, I was raging. Thing is, it's not on injectables. Provera is given to accelerate a period. I have PCOS and rarely do I get one on my own. I didn't get one when Jackson was conceived and I was told I didn't ovulate at all. Given the fact I conceived Jackson, I must have done one.

Provera gives me more progesterone....for some reason that drug causes me to want to pull my hair out and throw things. :rofl: To be honest, I don't like who I am on that crap, but if I have to endure to conceive again, I'll do it.

The injectables dont' bother me one bit. Honestly I don't think they hurt at all if you put them in the right place. I'm not take what FM is taking so I can't speak for her. The injectables are a pain in the butt to calculate timing sometimes, but my mood swings are tolerable compared to provera which not everyone has to take.

As far as IUI's are concerned. You may be put on three rounds of Clomid 50mg, 100mg, and 150mg, to see if they work. Along with those you get a trigger shot to release the eggs. Depending on your OB they may give you another surge of progesterone (a second trigger shot) to keep the pregnancy viable. That treatment differs among OB's. 

I'm not sure I'd do just a trigger shot with an IUI though I'm sure ppl do it. IUI's are semi-expensive. If your going to do it, your going to want the help to get enough follicles to allow for the IUI to work. the more follicles for the sperm to fertilize the better the odds of getting pregnant. It does only take one follie, but often the cases that it happens with just one are pretty low. I have done an IUI with only one follicle and it was a real bummer. 

So forgive me for my memory. Do you already ovulate regularly? It may benefit you to take a step further for a bit more help, but thats your decision. Take the information you get from the OB on your question and work out what's best for you! I wouldn't worry too much about the injectables causing craziness though. Don't let that be the reason you choose not to further your ttc journey. :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> Can I just ask - does anyone else - despite being really happy for those who get their BFP - have a little niggling worry that everyone else you've made frineds with here will get a BFP & move on to the pregnancy forums & you'll be left here by yourself forever? Or am I the only pessimist on the thread?

To be honest I'd rather stay here and support everyone here on their journey as there are plenty of other forums and support for those already expecting.:flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Thank-you lovely ladies, I am still in shock!:cloud9:
I have been to my GP today for a blood test. They took 6 vials, owwee! I have been classed as high risk due to age, weight, blood pressure and current medication. I should have looked after myself better:growlmad: But I feel ashamed and embarrassed that it happened so quickly for me when everyone else is having such a horrendous time and I was so new to it all.

Carole I have everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Thank-you lovely ladies, I am still in shock!:cloud9:
> I have been to my GP today for a blood test. They took 6 vials, owwee! I have been classed as high risk due to age, weight, blood pressure and current medication. I should have looked after myself better:growlmad: But I feel ashamed and embarrassed that it happened so quickly for me when everyone else is having such a horrendous time and I was so new to it all.
> 
> Carole I have everything crossed for you:hugs:

aww Viv, I wouldn't be embarrassed. You've been blessed. Now's the time to watch what's going in your mouth and eat only whats good for you and baby. It's your time to shine girl:hugs: I'm concerned about this too. I've gained weight and because of the insulin pump, I'm being pumped insulin and it's just turning to more fat. In my head I keep going over whether I should continue or not.

AFM: I have been going through emotions this week partially because of the horrible provera that puts me over the edge. I have only 4 more IUI's covered under insurance and we've decided to stop once it's done and move on to foster to adopt as we did in Ohio. 

I'm on pins and needles:cry: I'd like nothing more to conceive a child to term with a positive experience and I'm also wanting to adopt children who are already here. I'm SO confused these days. I'm not sure if the provera is making it more intense for me or what. It just seems as though 4 cycles are coming pretty quick. I wonder with this weight if it will happen.:cry:


Love to you all dearly. Happy Christmas everyone!:hugs::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Viv - don't be embarrassed - as MA said you've been blessed! I'm sorry my post wasn't meant to make you feel bad - I was just having a down day. 
MA - sending you big hugs, I'm sorry you're feeling bad atm.
I struggled with the carol service last night - I thought I'd managed to get the real deep ache of being without a child under control but sitting in a candle lit church with a friend's little girl on my knee listening to the reading which says God gave Sarah a son even though she was old + barren, because nothing is impossible for God, I just wanted to howl - so why not me?? 
However, later on my way home I saw a woman fall on the ice + knelt in the snow with her for 40 mins waiting for the ambulance. She'd seriously hurt her back + had to be taken to the hospital - driving home I realised I was lucky to have what I have, I was able to stand up, go home + defrost myself - anything else that comes will be a bonus


----------



## FutureMommie

Titi-I'm 3yrs ttc next month too! I hope you get your bfp soon

MA- I'm glad to know I'm not totally wako! Thanks for the scripture, I'm learning that I have to put my full faith, trust and confidence in God because there is nothing he can't do! I saw in another bnb member siggy the following quote " There is nothing God can't do and delay doesn't mean denial"

Viv- Don't be embarassed you should be over the moon! We are all very happy for you!

Pablo- everyone doesn't do injections w/IUI, I guess it just depends on how well you respond to clomid and how many IUI's you have had. They probably affect everyone differently, I just seem to be really emotional, and some of it is probably just the stress of ttc!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- I'm glad to know I'm not totally wako! Thanks for the scripture, I'm learning that I have to put my full faith, trust and confidence in God because there is nothing he can't do! I saw in another bnb member siggy the following quote " *There is nothing God can't do and delay doesn't mean denial*"

:hugs::cry: I needed to hear that today. No, your not totally wacko. :rofl I am absolutely NUTS! :wacko:

Twinkle, that was SO kind to stay with the woman who fell. :cry: You have such a loving heart dear friend! I know that service must have been so hard for you, you looked past it to help another.

You girls bless my heart!

AFM, my blog is almost finished. I have a few things to do on the side bar and I have some information to post on preterm loss and awareness that I'm carefully taking my time to put together. You may take a look Here: *Broken Heart, Mended Fences*

I'd like it to be an outreach to those who've gone through loss. I'd like to have some tabs for people to pull up "grieving", etc. I have some REAL RAW posts that I think may help someone.

Be sure to look at the "Introduction" tab. It explains how it all started. The latest entry shares the symbolism in the characters. My hope is that it isn't too busy or too dreary for people to visit. 

I plan to put daily events in there. Happy times. But the material in there now is raw and grief stricken. I moved it from my other blogging site. I don't know, if people decide not to visit because of the content I suppose it wouldn't matter any. It's a place for me to jot down life as I move forward trying new things and experiencing...LIFE.

Love to you all...


----------



## skye2010

MA :))) I just love your blog. It is sooo cuuuute. Te picts of the cake for Jackson and the baloons is really sweet too. Sorry I didn't have a chance to read it yet cause I need to go to bed so full update tomorow. But I got excited with the visuals. Well done :)

By the way u girls have a reason to be nuts which is the meds. I turn a wacko on my ovulations times and I don't know what to do about it. :shrug: (Lock myself in a cupboard for 4 days not a bad idea perhaps :blush:)


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

I have just got back from my ET in London and I am now officially PUPO with 2 blastocysts on board YAY. They said that they were top quality and that I have 3 others that were developing a little slower so they want to leave them overnight and see how they do, if they are looking good tomorrow then we will freeze. 

So now I have everything crossed until I can test on the 29th and hope and pray that it works.

I am off to bed now as completely shattered (very long day with travelling 5 hours) but wanted to share my news with you all. I promise I will be back online tomorrow to catch up on all your news.

Take care:hugs:


----------



## Titi

FutureMommie said:


> Titi-I'm 3yrs ttc next month too! I hope you get your bfp soon

Thanks hun! you too! I also did 3 cycles of clomid to no avail!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Carole! This would be excellent news! Can't wait to hear more in the upcoming New Year. :hugs:

I got creative tonight because I was bored. So I made close to 60 cupcakes and we took them up to my husbands unit at the hospital since it was his day off. Brought such a smile to my face to surprise them all. I love my husbands family away from home. They are all compassionate medical staff.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/Chocolatemintcupcakesfull.jpg

They are chocolate cupcakes with mint frosting. My first idea was adding vanilla ganache under the frosting, but the ganache didn't work in the time I needed it to. Hopefully they were edible. Haha


----------



## skye2010

Wooow Carole, u finally came to this stage :)) Good luck baby. Insallah you will have your baby or babies soon xxx


----------



## caroleb73

Rebekah your cupcakes look soooo delicious, I want one now. You are such a talented lady with all things crafty. Have you ever thought of having your own business in one of those fields?

I am going to take a look at your blog today, I am certain that it will be great:hugs:

Skye thanks for your wishes, how are you coping with the snow in London? It is crazy DH was supposed to fly yesterday but flight was cancelled. Hoping to get home today as his parents are on their way to Bahrain now. My flight is booked for Thursday so fingers crossed that things are a little better by then.


----------



## jahan05

Hello Everyone!!!

I am new in this group and this is my 1st post. i am 35 yr and got pregnent on July'10 after trying for 2 months, but unfortunately i mc on the 26th sep,10, it was my 1st time pregnancy, we are broken heart now. I took time to prepare my body again and tried last month, i was so upset when i saw my period came. its my 1st day of my period and cried all the night. i will try again on next month. any advices for me? pls.


----------



## FutureMommie

Carole-Glad your ETwent really well! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see you post that bfp! We need a New Year BFP!!!!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Jahan- welcome, I'm so sorry to hear about your mc. You will love it here the ladies are awesome!

AFM- I had my IUI this morning and all went well so now the 2ww but I'm determined not to stress and to enjoy my holiday of family and shopping.


----------



## Dr.M

So glad to have a place to OBSESS and such fun and supportive gals to do it with!!!!!!

BABY DUST FOR 2011 and Peace for us all, even during the ups and downs and TWWs


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: my favourite ladies

Carole - I am beside myself with excitement for you xxx

Hello & welcome to all the newbies

Mommy's - you are so lovely xxx

Skye - thanks for asking about Scarlett. We are battling with teething at the moment but all is good. We took her for her second lot of injections today and she was brilliant. No crying after the 1st shot and only a little crying after the second. Now she is in her cot having a good snooze.

Vivienne - don't take any notice of the doctors. I was classed as high risk because of my weight and age and didn't have any problems at all. In fact the people who had problems in September Stars weren't the high risk people at all. 

I hope you don't mind me posting a couple of pictures of my angel as Skye requested?

:dust: to you all. I really hope someone conceives on Boxing Day like I did last year.
 



Attached Files:







Scarlett Pram.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









Scarlett Bumbo.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









Scarlett Bath.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie, Good luck with the 2ww. I'm rooting for you. I expect AF on the 27 so I might test on the 26th. This was my 2nd IUI and I feel the same way as you as far as taking a break from the drugs. Between the chlomid, which made me crazy, and the injections, I felt like I lived in a pharmacy. Its expensive and makes me an emotional basketcase! If I don't get a BFP this time, I'm actually looking forward to taking a break next month and having a normal month. Its so much harder on us women because even if there is a problem with him, we have to take the drugs. Or if its "unexplained" in my case, I'm the one taking the drugs. Its just a lot and I'm there with you. 

And the best of luck to the rest of you ladies as well!


----------



## Hope_12

Hi FutureMommie and missyt. I'm on my first clomid / IUI cycle. Just had it yesterday so am currently on 1dpo. Clomid was pretty horrible and if we're not successful this month, I'm not sure if I will take it again. Feeling crampy and really bloated. Is that normal with clomid after ovulation?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MrsJ08 said:


> :hi: my favourite ladies
> 
> Carole - I am beside myself with excitement for you xxx
> 
> Hello & welcome to all the newbies
> 
> Mommy's - you are so lovely xxx
> 
> Skye - thanks for asking about Scarlett. We are battling with teething at the moment but all is good. We took her for her second lot of injections today and she was brilliant. No crying after the 1st shot and only a little crying after the second. Now she is in her cot having a good snooze.
> 
> Vivienne - don't take any notice of the doctors. I was classed as high risk because of my weight and age and didn't have any problems at all. In fact the people who had problems in September Stars weren't the high risk people at all.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting a couple of pictures of my angel as Skye requested?
> 
> :dust: to you all. I really hope someone conceives on Boxing Day like I did last year.

Oh MY CUTENESS!:cloud9::happydance::kiss::flower: JUST LOVE HER! I don't know how you don't squeeze her all day long. :lol: Thank you for sharing with us your beautiful gift. It really does energize my spirit to see pics of her and what we're waiting for...the end result is SO WORTH IT!


----------



## caroleb73

FM and Missyt I have everything crossed for you in the TWW and hope and pray it passes quickly for you with a great result at the end:hugs:

Welcome Hope, DR M and Jahan I really hope you get as much out of this thread as I do. The girls on here have kept me sane and smiling through the toughest of times and really make a difference to the whole TTC journey.

Mrs J thank you so much for your wishes and btw your Scarlett is absolutely adorable, the pics are great especially the one with the hair spiked up hehehehe.

AFM I am hoping that today is my last day in the UK and that my flight leaves tomorrow. DH was delayed by 2 days due to the chaos at Heathrow. I just checked and British Airways have cancelled the flight to Bahrain today but so far no news for the flight tomorrow. I have everything crossed that I will be ok. So today I am going to do some Christmas shopping before I leave.

Has anyone heard from Heart Tree? I have been thinking about her but not seen any posts in a while. If you are lurking it would be great to hear from you and know that you are ok.

Take care everyone and hope to catch up later today:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: to all the newbies.

FM, your 2ww will be my sonograms and blood work so I bet my IUI will be a week later. Praying for a beautiful :bfp:

Last night I had several awful nightmares. I woke up twice unable to breathe. The first one I found a snake and it slithered away, the second one was an odd green and ugly snake that bit with terribly painful venom. In the second dream, my husband and my mom left the room and my dad told me after opening gifts on Christmas that he was dying from breast cancer. I have some really ODD dreams. Usually I don't have any that I can remember. I was up early and just had a rough day altogether.

This morning a friend of mine (I call her my spiritual mother because she's been such guidance to me spiritually) called me. After telling her everything that's been going on she said, I want to know how YOU are. I bout cried. I told her my conversation with Doug the other night....that I felt emotionally and spiritually in pain. Her phone call was a divine appointment as God used her to help reign in this awful confusion and fear I've been dealing with over everything. It was a blessing.

Doug and I finished decorating the house this year. After such a stressful season I'm going to bring up to both sides of our family that I'd like to try something new next year. A woman I'm good friends with from church just started this tradition this year with her own family. They were overcome with stress and pressure to present to everyone that it started taking toll on her so she found out from another friend of ours at church that she is living from a refugee who just moved here from Africa who's lost his mother recently, cannot hear or speak. The man lives down the road from them and they had no idea. So in finding this out, the family decided that instead of giving each other gifts, they'd pool the 20.00 a piece from everyone and would all go shopping for this man. Today upon delivering her gift, she shared with me the story of her and her daughter (who she is having a hard time getting along with) came together and enjoyed shopping together. They can't WAIT to share the love and hope of Christmas with this man who they hope will join them for Christmas dinner knowing that he won't be alone not just for Christmas, but whenever he'd like to join them. I was just overcome with tears. 

By the end of my own shopping experience, I told Doug I hated it and just didn't want to do it ever again. In fact, I was ready to call it quits for next year and just have a quiet Christmas together alone. In hearing this story, I just have to present our family with this idea. Worst case is that they say no way. In which case we'll do it ourselves and ask not to be chosen for gifts as we honestly have need for nothing. God has provided for us sufficiently.

We'll see. 

Anyways, not much else is going on. I pray your all staying warm and that you enjoy your holidays!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls
I don't have time to read thoroughly I'm sorry, just need to prepare for Xmas, but I just quickly whizzed through, sorry

MRs J :) picts of Scarlet gave me a good 10 min chuckle last night. She looks so cute and funny. I bet u are having a lot of fun with her. Thank u for sharing the picts and have a lovely Xmass..

Carole, can't wait for your positive result bb. Hang in there and pls don't tire yourself. No hard work and mind yourself to be warm after all you are a oven for the buns right now ehehehheehhe :))))) XXXX

FM same goes to you and good luck. Hope you would be the 3rd Xmass positive. xx

MA hun :hugs: I'm a bit worried about you. You've worked yourself crazy. And seeing snakes in a dream is not very good at all. Might be jealousy from someone. Pls watch out, avoid any x with anyone nowadays. Cause you are a wonderful selfless person who do so much for others and some jealous mean mind might try to upset you. Also pls pls rest a bit. Xmass is for you to enjoy as well as others. All that running around will wear you down bb. Can you not take a day off just before Xmass from all your duties. Or half day. Get a msg hair cut or sthg...


OMG just forgot my haircut... Damn see u girls whenever I can sit down again.xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

missyt- Totally agree with you about the break, the drugs make me feel like I can't control my emotions and I hate it so I'm going to take a break and regroup, who knows maybe I'll get pg before I need anymore drugs.

Hope12-yes that is pretty normal with clomid after O'ing, to feel bloated and crampy. Are you taking clomid to make you Ovulate or just to increase your chances? Good luck I hope you get a bfp

Carole- Your are so sweet and considerate, I am so rooting for you to have a bfp!

MA- sorry you had that dream maybe it's brought on by stress, and ofcouse that is the last thing we ttc ladies need. You should talke to your family and if they don't agree so be it, you have to do what you feel is best, I think what your friend did is an awesome idea.

Sky- (((Waving)))

AFM- 1dpiui and looking forward to the holidays.


----------



## missyt

Hope 12, I didn't really feel crampy or bloated but I ovulate normally so maybe everyone is different with that. Do you normally ovulate? Clomid did make me feel crazy. The first month I took it was the worst. I was really emotional and every little thing bothered me. I'll do my best to answer any questions you have. I also took Ovidrel and Gonal F. After the IUI I did Prometrium supposetories for 2 weeks.

Caroleb, thanks so much for your support. Best of luck to you and I'm praying for BFP for you too!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Just popping by to say just called the airline and they have confirmed that I will fly home tomorrow YAY. I am so excited and can't wait to get back to my own home, as much as I love my Mum and little Sis you can't beat your own home.

Skye hope you have managed to get everything you need for the holiday season.

FM, Missyt and hope I am praying that your TWW wait flys by for you all:hugs:

Rebekah that is such a lovely idea to help someone in need like that. I think so many people forget the meaning of Christmas and go to excess and forget about all the people who don't even have the basics of food and warmth let alone presents. 

Well better go as I have to do my packing but take care all:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, Thanks so much. Yes, I think I'm going to take a day for myself on Friday and just get my hair cut and relax with a book. I just bought some Bare Essentials makeup. I don't usually wear makeup anymore. I think it was just an issue with self esteem. I decided to splurge just to pamper myself and get a new fresh attitude. Nothing like a hair cut, color and some makeup to pamper a gal.

FM, I think your right. I've just allowed myself to be stressed out. Time to take a step back and RELAX. Last night my husband took me and the dogs for a car ride at midnight. We bought hot mocha latte's then went out to see the neighborhood lights. We got back around 2am. It was SO FUN. Even while out though I was SO on edge. Freaked out about dear and freaked out about little things. I was SO annoying and appologized to my dear husband. I'm not sure but I think it's the Provera. I haven't needed it for awhile because at the end of an injectable cycle, I usually get AF on my own. I skipped last months injectables because I hyperstimulated so she didn't come. The Provera started and I became loopy.lol Praise God my husband is patient and understanding because I'm annoying the heck outa myself these days. Haha

Carole, thanks. I'm hoping my idea goes over well. It's understandable that some would rather not use their own resources to buy gifts for people they don't know, but my hope is that some in our family will reach out to those with much less and understand the real gift of Christmas. We shall see if I am taken well or considered a black sheep. lol

Lots and lots of love to you all. Missing hearty, pablo, Viv and I haven't seen mpepe or Twinkle. :hi: to you all. 

Wishing you all the very Merriest of Christmas'. :hug::flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Yes thank God for patient hubby's because I have certainly put mine thru alot this past cycle. That is part of the reason why I'm going to take a break if this isn't our cycle. I want to relax and give myself a break from the crazy mood swings. Hopefully while I'm taking a break I will get a bfp! I putting my faith in God!!! I've done all I know how to do.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, I'm here and have been reading. This is just a really hard time of year for me. Tomorrow is the 2 year anniversary of my first loss and 2 weeks after that will be the one year anniversary of my second loss. I'm having a hard time with it all right now.

My cbfm has been giving me high readings for 5 days. I imagine I'll be ov'ing in the next few days. We'll see how it goes.

I'm excited to hear about all of you in the tww right now. There are quite a few of you and Carole is even PUPO! Well done. And of course I'm rooting for all of you who are in other parts of their cycle. Wouldn't it be great if we could eliminate this thread as we all got our forever babies?

Anyway, just wanted to stop by and say I'm ok, but not great. I have all week off next week, so hopefully will be able to catch up a bit more.

xoxo


----------



## Hope_12

missyt said:


> Hope 12, I didn't really feel crampy or bloated but I ovulate normally so maybe everyone is different with that. Do you normally ovulate? Clomid did make me feel crazy. The first month I took it was the worst. I was really emotional and every little thing bothered me. I'll do my best to answer any questions you have. I also took Ovidrel and Gonal F. After the IUI I did Prometrium supposetories for 2 weeks.
> 
> Caroleb, thanks so much for your support. Best of luck to you and I'm praying for BFP for you too!

Hi Missyt - I too ovulate on my own. What were your 2ww symptoms with Clomid? I feel like my symptoms this cycle are greater than w/out clomid, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's clomid related.


----------



## pablo797

hi all! Sorry out of the loop for a few days. On top of the holidays, this time of the year is CRAZZY with all the tourists in town and work is insane. So to catch up . . .

vivienne, I hope you know how happy we all are for you!!! I don't want anyone to think we don't want to hear about the BFPs. Nothing makes me happier, espically knowing how hard it has been for everyone. Congrads vivienne, and please stay part of thread!!!

MA, what can I say, cup cakes, cookies, charity, christmas, yes please take a break! Take care of yourself! I love the idea of pulling all money for those less fortunate. Years ago my girlfriends and I decided to do just that and we would go out and buy gifts for the local fire departmnt to give to kids that didn't get xmas presents. It is so much more satisfying to give to those who really need. You go girl and do what you need to for you. Just take a time out first.

Carol, wooohooo!! Two embies! I am so excited for you!! Safe travels home and keep us posted!

FM, good luck in the tww. I will definitely be picking ur brain next month re: IUI. I really hope this is ur month! 

Mrs.J, she is just too cute!!! Love her!! And love the pictures!! 

MissyT, I hope this is ur month too! I am also in the tww and if af dosen't happen by xmas will test the 26th too. Good luck to you!!

Skye, good advice to MA and how I love your dream interpretations. I find it fascinating! Stay warm!! Hope you got that hair cut.

HT, so good to hear from you, so sad you are having such a hard time. I feel for you and am sending huge hugs your way!! You are a rock so much of the time, it's ok not to always be the one with all the answers. Hope you're not too water logged out in SF. 

AFM, crazy at work like I said. Have been skiing lots and thought I started my period on monday so stayed away for a few days as I was pretty bumbed. But it was only monday with heavy bright spotting. Since then nothing, plus it was day 22 of cycle . . . So doing the math, if I OVed early as I think I did. . . Dare I hope impantation??? It's crazy this tww and ttc. I almost hate to hope as the let down is so hard. AF is due xmas so I will test on the 26th if nothing. Good thing is that I have first appt with specialist on the 28th. So if AF arrives, back up plan in place. So hard! 

I forgot to welcome all the newbies. . . Jahanos, Dr.M, and hope . . . Welcome to this great group of women. 

twinkle, HA, and anyone else I forgot happy holidays to you and to everyone!!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies - I was new, but have been lurking for a while... just not much to contribute, as have been kind of down. Your words are all so supportive & encouraging to each other, so here goes.... (VENT ALERT) 

I am need of some advice - this TTC has been heavy on my mind & we starting IVF likely next month. I have just been sad & not in a good mood the past week... Problem is that my husband, normally pretty decent about this stuff, just snapped this morning. Told me to "snap out of it", "get professional help" and "get your head on straight"... He tells me I want to "be miserable" and my attitude doesn't help things... 

I have tried to explain my feelings, that I don't know if any of the medications I have taken (Cloimid last 3 cycles) are contributing, but all I seem to do is cry... which makes the situation worse. 

I am desperately not wanting to spend the holidays like this (at my parents', on top of) ... any words of wisdom? should I just forget about it and try to act "happy? Any time I try to talk to him about it, it does not end well..... thanks for letting my air my feelings....


----------



## Hope_12

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies - I was new, but have been lurking for a while... just not much to contribute, as have been kind of down. Your words are all so supportive & encouraging to each other, so here goes.... (VENT ALERT)
> 
> I am need of some advice - this TTC has been heavy on my mind & we starting IVF likely next month. I have just been sad & not in a good mood the past week... Problem is that my husband, normally pretty decent about this stuff, just snapped this morning. Told me to "snap out of it", "get professional help" and "get your head on straight"... He tells me I want to "be miserable" and my attitude doesn't help things...
> 
> I have tried to explain my feelings, that I don't know if any of the medications I have taken (Cloimid last 3 cycles) are contributing, but all I seem to do is cry... which makes the situation worse.
> 
> I am desperately not wanting to spend the holidays like this (at my parents', on top of) ... any words of wisdom? should I just forget about it and try to act "happy? Any time I try to talk to him about it, it does not end well..... thanks for letting my air my feelings....

AustinGurrl - I found a wonderful resources that may help: https://thewinonline.com/shows/redefining-fertility

You can listen to podcasts specifically focused on helping women and couples through the fertility journey. It's been a life-saver for me.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies - I was new, but have been lurking for a while... just not much to contribute, as have been kind of down. Your words are all so supportive & encouraging to each other, so here goes.... (VENT ALERT)
> 
> I am need of some advice - this TTC has been heavy on my mind & we starting IVF likely next month. I have just been sad & not in a good mood the past week... Problem is that my husband, normally pretty decent about this stuff, just snapped this morning. Told me to "snap out of it", "get professional help" and "get your head on straight"... He tells me I want to "be miserable" and my attitude doesn't help things...
> 
> I have tried to explain my feelings, that I don't know if any of the medications I have taken (Cloimid last 3 cycles) are contributing, but all I seem to do is cry... which makes the situation worse.
> 
> I am desperately not wanting to spend the holidays like this (at my parents', on top of) ... any words of wisdom? should I just forget about it and try to act "happy? Any time I try to talk to him about it, it does not end well..... thanks for letting my air my feelings....

Oh dear sweet girl :hugs:

This process is hard enough. does he know that your actually getting pumped with extra hormones? Is it possible that he got too heated and said something he didn't mean?!

I think counseling IS what may be needed, however, not geared just at you. This process is a hard process. My husband as many of our husbands have to find patience. Fertility treatments are added hormones darlin, your not nuts, sometimes the added hormones cause things in our lives to be a bit more intense than they would usually be. Add to that sonograms to check the follies and labs to be sure the follies match what they see, for some of us there are daily injections....this is a WHOLE Lot more than our men are dealing with. It's not easy for them, but it's not picnic for us either.

Doug and I have been to counseling together. It started with the issues pertaining to our second trimester loss. I had a TON of anger and frustration. Our counseling sessions helped.

I recommended counseling for people who are going through fertility treatment. While we sought a Christian Counselor there are many others out there. This process isn't easy. Men and Women think differently. We can multi task and men for the most part are one task oriented/focused. We as women tend to understand each other. This forum is an example of how women get along. We expect our guys to get it and sometimes they need us to spell it out in front of them. Getting to know each other in your marriage and the personality difference will help you both not only understand each other, but will help you in the future as you start your family together.

Have you both sat down to discuss how far you are planning to go? Have you both come to the understanding that you both want kids right now? Most importantly, I think you both need to sit down and discuss this process together because he clearly doesn't understand what your body is going through right now. 

If there is ANYTHING we can do to help encourage you, please share away dear!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> hi all! Sorry out of the loop for a few days. On top of the holidays, this time of the year is CRAZZY with all the tourists in town and work is insane. So to catch up . . .
> 
> vivienne, I hope you know how happy we all are for you!!! I don't want anyone to think we don't want to hear about the BFPs. Nothing makes me happier, espically knowing how hard it has been for everyone. Congrads vivienne, and please stay part of thread!!!
> 
> MA, what can I say, cup cakes, cookies, charity, christmas, yes please take a break! Take care of yourself! I love the idea of pulling all money for those less fortunate. Years ago my girlfriends and I decided to do just that and we would go out and buy gifts for the local fire departmnt to give to kids that didn't get xmas presents. It is so much more satisfying to give to those who really need. You go girl and do what you need to for you. Just take a time out first.
> 
> Carol, wooohooo!! Two embies! I am so excited for you!! Safe travels home and keep us posted!
> 
> FM, good luck in the tww. I will definitely be picking ur brain next month re: IUI. I really hope this is ur month!
> 
> Mrs.J, she is just too cute!!! Love her!! And love the pictures!!
> 
> MissyT, I hope this is ur month too! I am also in the tww and if af dosen't happen by xmas will test the 26th too. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Skye, good advice to MA and how I love your dream interpretations. I find it fascinating! Stay warm!! Hope you got that hair cut.
> 
> HT, so good to hear from you, so sad you are having such a hard time. I feel for you and am sending huge hugs your way!! You are a rock so much of the time, it's ok not to always be the one with all the answers. Hope you're not too water logged out in SF.
> 
> AFM, crazy at work like I said. Have been skiing lots and thought I started my period on monday so stayed away for a few days as I was pretty bumbed. But it was only monday with heavy bright spotting. Since then nothing, plus it was day 22 of cycle . . . So doing the math, if I OVed early as I think I did. . . Dare I hope impantation??? It's crazy this tww and ttc. I almost hate to hope as the let down is so hard. AF is due xmas so I will test on the 26th if nothing. Good thing is that I have first appt with specialist on the 28th. So if AF arrives, back up plan in place. So hard!
> 
> I forgot to welcome all the newbies. . . Jahanos, Dr.M, and hope . . . Welcome to this great group of women.
> 
> twinkle, HA, and anyone else I forgot happy holidays to you and to everyone!!!

Come Oooooooooooooon implantation:happydance: I wish there were a prayer emoticon I could use. haha Even a praise emoticon would help! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- Yes thank God for patient hubby's because I have certainly put mine thru alot this past cycle. That is part of the reason why I'm going to take a break if this isn't our cycle. I want to relax and give myself a break from the crazy mood swings. Hopefully while I'm taking a break I will get a bfp! I putting my faith in God!!! I've done all I know how to do.

You have been on my heart so much this week. I know this is hard, but I'm so glad we have each other.:hugs: Take that break as you need it and you KNOW we'll all be here.

I was actually going to write another blog entry at some point about my conversation with my friend yesterday.

The Holy Spirit just gave her discernment when she called. She had no idea what's been going on this week as I only tell her limited stuff about our fertility process. After asking how I was doing she told reminded me of several scriptures...the first "being still". I was telling her about how confused I am wondering if we're wasting our time when we could start the adoption process and that I REALLY wanted a child carried to term to experience the goodness that can come out of something so hard. I felt a sense of relief and calmness.

My husband thinks we should finish up our covered IUI's before we start certification for New York State. That way if we do get pregnant, we won't leave a child hanging only to go to another foster home.

I definitely don't want to do that.:cry: These kids go through enough already. However, there are these two little boys ((brothers)) who are waiting that a friend of ours from church who has fostered to adopt told us she thinks we need to see. I have been SO torn.

At any rate, after hearing my friend tell me my husband is a God-Fearing man and that she believed he was right, I am submitting to God and asking Him to open doors and windows of opportunity to conceive and to provide enough room and finances to adopt.

I can't see how God would tell us to take care of the orphans without giving us the means to do so. 


I think that's why I'm SO ON EDGE. The holiday season is hard for those of us who have been ttc and/or who have lost children. Then add to that the things I've been keeping busy with and then the fact that I'm all over the place trying to "figure out" when and from where our children are coming from....well, you know injectables and hormones make it more intense.:wacko:

I pray that we both find we're prenant soon and close to each other. I'd love to be :bfp: buddies with you. :hugs:





Hearty dear, I'm SO sorry. :hugs: I've been wondering. Please take care of that heart and spirit of yours. I'm looking forward to good news in the New Year for you. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Suddenly I have 3 boxes. Babyandbump I.T. really need to sort out this problem. Anyway I will write rest of my msg on this box.

CaroleB hope u are safe and sound at home. How are you feeling?

MA, buying presents for the ones in need is a wonderful thing to do, hope you have a good response from family too. As for seeing these 2 boys; you had a lot on your plate lately so I would suggest you to let this week of hustle bustle past and have a rest first. Than listen to your gut feeling. I hope you will have both your own baby and your adopted baby one day cause I feel that would make you feel wholesome and happy. I hope it all comes together at the right time too. xx

Pablo I dont want to jinx the AF so i am not saying anything:flower::winkwink: I wish I was on a mountain top skiing too :))) We went out for a walk in the woods yesterday evening. It was freezing so all the smow turned into crunchy ice. It was very refreshing. I think I love snow much more than the heath of the summer.

Austin girl, you are going through some tough time but your DH would come to your senses in the end. My experience is that my DH doesn't really talk about his frustration about TTc and than he has outbursts like that sometimes. We do talk, think and discuss a lot about TTC when guys kind of watch. They just experience it differently and it takes time for them to adjust sometimes. Talk to him at a quite and calm moment and explain about meds. Also tell him how you need his support. He would understand in the end. :hugs:

Twinkle and MA and everyonelse who I have missed Merry CHRISTMAAAAAAASSSS :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls ;)

Hearty dear I wish I had some wise words to soothe you. All I can say is that you are among friends here and I share your sadness. I hope you will have a nice Christmass with your loved ones. I just want you to know that I truly believe you will have your beautiful baby one day and you will be a wonderful mum. 

FM did you get your insemination yet? and Missy T when r u girls testing?Infertility meds are pretty awful+ all the proding and needling by the clinic+ the emotional pressure. I felt almost ashamed when my IVF didn't work and avoided talking to firends about it. It is just too hard to explain to anyone who doesn't have anything to do with it. :hugs: Good luck! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## skye2010

Noooo rest of my looong msg is lost ladies, will update again later xx


----------



## pablo797

merry christmas eve. I think I like today better than tomorrow. Maybe because we open lots of presents on xmas eve in my family. Anyway . . . 

austin girl, wow you are going through a tough time. My DH dosen't really get the whole ttc thing and the emotional toll it takes. Plus i've never had the added stress of hormones that you have. I am so sorry, it sounds like hope, Skye and MA had some really good advice. We are all here for you so vent away any time! I know it can seem like everyone has really understanding DHs, but a lot of us struggle with our DHs too. We are here for you any time! Huge hugs!!

AFM, so I miscounted today is cycle day 28. Again don't want to hope as the let down is just too hard, but in the back of my mind . . . Want to go out and buy a test, but trying to wait until 26th. Seems like every time I test AF shows up the next day. 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Crossing my fingers Pablo. What a gift that would be!

Merry Christmas everyone!:hug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- I'm rooting for you, and hoping you get that bfp

Heat tree- Glad you popped in!!

Skye- I had my IUI on Tuesday, I'm trying not to stress about it and I'm doing a pretty good job! My dh says this is our month! I love his positive attitude. I'm suppose to test on the 4th if AF doesnt show, I have my fingers crossed that she wont.

Merry Christmas to my BnB ladies you guys are the best.


----------



## twinkle1975

Wishing you all a happy and peaceful Christmas xx


----------



## skye2010

:dust::dust:OMG Pablo XXXX Lot's and lot's of best wishes.[-o&lt;

FM :dust::dust: I think your DH has a great attitude :thumbup: We all need a bit of positive support at these times.

Honestly ladies even I am a bit stressed with all these high hopes now. :)))) What should we do with these DH's who seems to be unmoved by all these emotions :shrug:

On a different note, I am up at 1.30 am Xmass eve, bit worried, cause I completely botched half my cooking this evening. My Xmass cake turned out too eggy (wrong bloody recipe from Gordon Ramsay ;( And my Turkish ravioli's (manti) dough is completely ruined ;( Used self raising flwr instead of normal one cause I don't have it at hm. Must redo both tomorow. Cut the arms of the goose (Don't ask me why, thought it might look better for an unknown reason) I will have 9 adulst and 2 kids for lunch tomorow... I am having a total domestic panick... :shrug:

Merry Xmass all and hope u r enjoying your presents.....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> :dust::dust:OMG Pablo XXXX Lot's and lot's of best wishes.[-o&lt;
> 
> FM :dust::dust: I think your DH has a great attitude :thumbup: We all need a bit of positive support at these times.
> 
> Honestly ladies even I am a bit stressed with all these high hopes now. :)))) What should we do with these DH's who seems to be unmoved by all these emotions :shrug:
> 
> On a different note, I am up at 1.30 am Xmass eve, bit worried, cause I completely botched half my cooking this evening. My Xmass cake turned out too eggy (wrong bloody recipe from Gordon Ramsay ;( And my Turkish ravioli's (manti) dough is completely ruined ;( Used self raising flwr instead of normal one cause I don't have it at hm. Must redo both tomorow. Cut the arms of the goose (Don't ask me why, thought it might look better for an unknown reason) I will have 9 adulst and 2 kids for lunch tomorow... I am having a total domestic panick... :shrug:
> 
> Merry Xmass all and hope u r enjoying your presents.....

As Julia Child used to say, "


> *never apologize, never explain*

".

I must say you made me laugh dear friend. :rofl: :hugs::flower: Cutting off the wings of the goose??oh that one had me rolling! It happens. You make the best of it and move on. At least you have something to laugh about. Next time you'll do better and this time will be great even with the oopsies.

I bet everything will work out just fine and can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow night. Don't forget to take pics to share everyone!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Merry Christmas to all the beautiful ladies of this thread :hugs:

Christmas came early for me and I got my BFP on December 12th. I've been quiet about it because it's so early yet and of course I am nervous. I just hope I can give you some inspiration when things seem so hopeless. Time, patience and perseverance! I wish you all your BFP's in the New Year with a happy healthy 9mo to follow.

Much love to you all xo


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Just stopping by to wish each of you a Merry Christmas and lots of :dust: to all! I hope the new year brings lots of BFP's to the amazing ladies on this thread! 

I've only skimmed back a few pages, but I am sending prayers for all! Those in the 2WW, those struggling with this emotional time of year and those simply overwhelmed by the holidays (I know I am!!! :haha:) 

We're still doing well so far with our LO at 29 weeks tomorrow. It's hard for me to believe at times that these last 29 weeks have flown by so quickly. We're only about 80 days from our due date and we're so excited! 

Also, thank you to all who have sent prayers for my Dad. His situation is about the same, only he has discontinued chemo (at least for the moment). I'm trying to accept that decision and his right to make it, while praying fervently that he lives to see this baby born. It makes for an emotional roller coaster, but I know it is his choice to make. 

Love and hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

OMG!! Christmas BFP! Christmas BFP! Just found out waiting until half time of cowboys game to tell DH.. Had a dream last night where a voice said" you are pregnant". Woke up this morning just knowing and finally tested.


----------



## heart tree

Anna that is AMAZING!!! Congrats honey, you deserve it! Happy healthy 9 months. 

Will you post a picture of your test in the pregnancy gallery? 

I got my Christmas positive Opk so will be bd'ing tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## pablo797

HT, thanks!! I am very excited but DH is another matter. He is concerned about the cost of a baby, I always tell him it will work out and we will afford it. But he is not nearly as excited as I am so thanks. Nice to share the news with someone who is excited too. Actually I'm heart broken at DH's response to the news, and excited all at the same time. Is that possible? 

Yeh for the BDing!!! Finally . . . i wish you all the best luck. I hope everyone had a great Christmas!!

xoxo Anna


----------



## pablo797

svetayasofiya said:


> Merry Christmas to all the beautiful ladies of this thread :hugs:
> 
> Christmas came early for me and I got my BFP on December 12th. I've been quiet about it because it's so early yet and of course I am nervous. I just hope I can give you some inspiration when things seem so hopeless. Time, patience and perseverance! I wish you all your BFP's in the New Year with a happy healthy 9mo to follow.
> 
> Much love to you all xo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I am so excited for you and have finally gone back and read the last day of posts!! 

Skye, i agree with MA, rolling on the ground with laughter, but in a good way. This time of year is all about the people we spend time with, not the gifts, and not the food, but he company. Besides I'm sure everything turned out great!!!

I just want to add how grateful I am for this thread. Without you ladies I don't know what I would have done with myself tonight. I know you are rooting for me, so thanks. Nice to know there are those in my corner. Not going to tell anyone else. Hormones already kicking in??!!!

Night!


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry you didn't get an ecstatic response from your DH. The first time I got pregnant my hubby wasn't super excited either. He was scared. As the reality sunk in he got really excited. Now he can't wait until we have a baby. Yours will come around I promise.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:happydance:Svt, and Pablo I'm EXTATIC!! Woohoo! WTG:happydance:

What a great thing to share on CHRISTMAS! Hallelujah! :happydance::cloud9::flower: 

I pray all of you enjoy your :bfp: with healthy happy pregnancies and babies. Try not to worry the JOY away. ENJOY the blessed pregnancies dear friends.

Rott I'm glad you stopped by as well. Glad to hear all is well on your end and that your enjoying the time as you await the blessed face of that little one of yours. Ugh! My cup runneth over with all this good news!

Lots of ladies who will share in the new forum and I'm praying for those of us still here too, that we won't be too far behind in Jesus name!! ((okay, got a bit charismatic with the exciting news)). 

Love to you all and hoping your all enjoying your News and May all of us continue to be blessed in the New Year. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Oooo Myyyy Gooooooodddd !!!!! Pabloo can't belivee. Wooohohooooo :happydance::happydance:
Isn't that wonderful. 2nd BFP of the Xmass. C the dream worked hasn't it :) And u know what I bet it will b a boy too. hhahaha :blue:
Swetya Hon I am soo happy for you tooo. :happydance:
Good luck with pregnancy girls and don't forget us here hahahhha.... 

Pablo and Ma funny eh :haha:! My dinner was great in the end. Managed to get everyone stuffed, cozy and happy.

Rottpaw, when is the baby coming? :kiss:

HT good luck this month. :hugs: Keep up the good work :dust::dust:

C'mon Carole, MissyT and FM :)))) Hoping for more good news this month. Santa sure is doing his round :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Anna and Sveta! I am SO excited for you ladies! Two Christmas BFP's - way to go!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Happy and healthy 9 months to both of you!! 

Skye, thanks for asking - we are due March 13. So we're 29 weeks today! 

Rebekah - I saw your blog and LOVE it! I'll follow you on blogger as I have a blog too. Mine is sorely neglected at the moment, but it's there, LOL!

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats Pablo. I am sure it will be a great pregnancy. Think positive and the DH will come around soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- I'm doing the happy dance over here! I'm on my phone so I will catch up in reading all post later


----------



## mpepe32

OMG pablo!!!!!! Huge Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just logged in and am so happy about the news! I hope everyone had a nice holiday :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rott, Thank you. I'm thinking in the spring I'm going to change the background color for a bit brighter feel. I'm hoping to buy another camera at some point. I MISS my camera terribly. 

Looking forward to hearing more great news. I'm SO encouraged and hopeful through your experience since we have had similar experiences. It's been of such encouragement to me to watch you thrive and get past milestones. I have SO MUCH HOPE. I'm glad we have this thread as I'm not sure what I'd do with all these emotions and questions I've had.

Love to you all and I look forward to all of us getting :bfp: and blessed children carried healthfully to term in the New Year. My cup runneth over!


----------



## Goldy

Hi ladies have been lurking for a while, but just had to say congrats to Pablo, don't worry DH will come around!!


----------



## caroleb73

Woohooo to Pablo and Svt that is amazing news. Pablo I am sure your DH will be fine he is probably still a bit in shock. You know what guys can be like.

AFM I have 2 days until I can take my blood test but I must say I do not feel pregnant at all. I have no symptoms not even sore bbs. I am hoping I am wrong and that it is positive but just do not feel preggers.

Oh well I will let you all know as soon as I get the results.

Take care all and have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i have just got back from my et in london and i am now officially pupo with 2 blastocysts on board yay. They said that they were top quality and that i have 3 others that were developing a little slower so they want to leave them overnight and see how they do, if they are looking good tomorrow then we will freeze.
> 
> So now i have everything crossed until i can test on the 29th and hope and pray that it works.
> 
> I am off to bed now as completely shattered (very long day with travelling 5 hours) but wanted to share my news with you all. I promise i will be back online tomorrow to catch up on all your news.
> 
> Take care:hugs:

yay yay


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> WTG Carole! This would be excellent news! Can't wait to hear more in the upcoming New Year. :hugs:
> 
> I got creative tonight because I was bored. So I made close to 60 cupcakes and we took them up to my husbands unit at the hospital since it was his day off. Brought such a smile to my face to surprise them all. I love my husbands family away from home. They are all compassionate medical staff.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/Chocolatemintcupcakesfull.jpg
> 
> They are chocolate cupcakes with mint frosting. My first idea was adding vanilla ganache under the frosting, but the ganache didn't work in the time I needed it to. Hopefully they were edible. Haha

MA they look scrumdiddilyumptious!!!!!!!!!!! You'd bring a smile to anyone's face!!!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

jahan05 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> I am new in this group and this is my 1st post. i am 35 yr and got pregnent on July'10 after trying for 2 months, but unfortunately i mc on the 26th sep,10, it was my 1st time pregnancy, we are broken heart now. I took time to prepare my body again and tried last month, i was so upset when i saw my period came. its my 1st day of my period and cried all the night. i will try again on next month. any advices for me? pls.

Hey welcome to you jahan:wave: you are in the right place. I am so sorry for your loss. :cry:
This is a place for great advice and all the ladies are so wonderful and have had many adventures and ups and downs but are always there for you.
I know it sounds cliched but just relax and have fun, don't make it a chore and don't let it consume your life, then it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> :hi: to all the newbies.
> 
> FM, your 2ww will be my sonograms and blood work so I bet my IUI will be a week later. Praying for a beautiful :bfp:
> 
> Last night I had several awful nightmares. I woke up twice unable to breathe. The first one I found a snake and it slithered away, the second one was an odd green and ugly snake that bit with terribly painful venom. In the second dream, my husband and my mom left the room and my dad told me after opening gifts on Christmas that he was dying from breast cancer. I have some really ODD dreams. Usually I don't have any that I can remember. I was up early and just had a rough day altogether.
> 
> This morning a friend of mine (I call her my spiritual mother because she's been such guidance to me spiritually) called me. After telling her everything that's been going on she said, I want to know how YOU are. I bout cried. I told her my conversation with Doug the other night....that I felt emotionally and spiritually in pain. Her phone call was a divine appointment as God used her to help reign in this awful confusion and fear I've been dealing with over everything. It was a blessing.
> 
> Doug and I finished decorating the house this year. After such a stressful season I'm going to bring up to both sides of our family that I'd like to try something new next year. A woman I'm good friends with from church just started this tradition this year with her own family. They were overcome with stress and pressure to present to everyone that it started taking toll on her so she found out from another friend of ours at church that she is living from a refugee who just moved here from Africa who's lost his mother recently, cannot hear or speak. The man lives down the road from them and they had no idea. So in finding this out, the family decided that instead of giving each other gifts, they'd pool the 20.00 a piece from everyone and would all go shopping for this man. Today upon delivering her gift, she shared with me the story of her and her daughter (who she is having a hard time getting along with) came together and enjoyed shopping together. They can't WAIT to share the love and hope of Christmas with this man who they hope will join them for Christmas dinner knowing that he won't be alone not just for Christmas, but whenever he'd like to join them. I was just overcome with tears.
> 
> By the end of my own shopping experience, I told Doug I hated it and just didn't want to do it ever again. In fact, I was ready to call it quits for next year and just have a quiet Christmas together alone. In hearing this story, I just have to present our family with this idea. Worst case is that they say no way. In which case we'll do it ourselves and ask not to be chosen for gifts as we honestly have need for nothing. God has provided for us sufficiently.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Anyways, not much else is going on. I pray your all staying warm and that you enjoy your holidays!

What a wonderful idea!
I do despair sometimes at this time of year but not for myself, but for those for whom this time is painful, difficult and lonesome. It should be a joyous time :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> hi all! Sorry out of the loop for a few days. On top of the holidays, this time of the year is CRAZZY with all the tourists in town and work is insane. So to catch up . . .
> 
> vivienne, I hope you know how happy we all are for you!!! I don't want anyone to think we don't want to hear about the BFPs. Nothing makes me happier, espically knowing how hard it has been for everyone. Congrads vivienne, and please stay part of thread!!!
> 
> MA, what can I say, cup cakes, cookies, charity, christmas, yes please take a break! Take care of yourself! I love the idea of pulling all money for those less fortunate. Years ago my girlfriends and I decided to do just that and we would go out and buy gifts for the local fire departmnt to give to kids that didn't get xmas presents. It is so much more satisfying to give to those who really need. You go girl and do what you need to for you. Just take a time out first.
> 
> Carol, wooohooo!! Two embies! I am so excited for you!! Safe travels home and keep us posted!
> 
> FM, good luck in the tww. I will definitely be picking ur brain next month re: IUI. I really hope this is ur month!
> 
> Mrs.J, she is just too cute!!! Love her!! And love the pictures!!
> 
> MissyT, I hope this is ur month too! I am also in the tww and if af dosen't happen by xmas will test the 26th too. Good luck to you!!
> 
> Skye, good advice to MA and how I love your dream interpretations. I find it fascinating! Stay warm!! Hope you got that hair cut.
> 
> HT, so good to hear from you, so sad you are having such a hard time. I feel for you and am sending huge hugs your way!! You are a rock so much of the time, it's ok not to always be the one with all the answers. Hope you're not too water logged out in SF.
> 
> AFM, crazy at work like I said. Have been skiing lots and thought I started my period on monday so stayed away for a few days as I was pretty bumbed. But it was only monday with heavy bright spotting. Since then nothing, plus it was day 22 of cycle . . . So doing the math, if I OVed early as I think I did. . . Dare I hope impantation??? It's crazy this tww and ttc. I almost hate to hope as the let down is so hard. AF is due xmas so I will test on the 26th if nothing. Good thing is that I have first appt with specialist on the 28th. So if AF arrives, back up plan in place. So hard!
> 
> I forgot to welcome all the newbies. . . Jahanos, Dr.M, and hope . . . Welcome to this great group of women.
> 
> twinkle, HA, and anyone else I forgot happy holidays to you and to everyone!!!
> 
> Come Oooooooooooooon implantation:happydance: I wish there were a prayer emoticon I could use. haha Even a praise emoticon would help! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sure we could make one. I'll ask hubby


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Merry Christmas to all the beautiful ladies of this thread :hugs:
> 
> Christmas came early for me and I got my BFP on December 12th. I've been quiet about it because it's so early yet and of course I am nervous. I just hope I can give you some inspiration when things seem so hopeless. Time, patience and perseverance! I wish you all your BFP's in the New Year with a happy healthy 9mo to follow.
> 
> Much love to you all xo

:happydance: :hugs: :baby: :wohoo:


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> OMG!! Christmas BFP! Christmas BFP! Just found out waiting until half time of cowboys game to tell DH.. Had a dream last night where a voice said" you are pregnant". Woke up this morning just knowing and finally tested.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG:happydance: :hugs: :cloud9: :baby::wohoo:\\:D/:thumbup::flow::cake:
I got carried away :blush:
OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> HT, thanks!! I am very excited but DH is another matter. He is concerned about the cost of a baby, I always tell him it will work out and we will afford it. But he is not nearly as excited as I am so thanks. Nice to share the news with someone who is excited too. Actually I'm heart broken at DH's response to the news, and excited all at the same time. Is that possible?
> 
> Yeh for the BDing!!! Finally . . . i wish you all the best luck. I hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> xoxo Anna

Sweets he will come round. Mine just went "oh already?? are you sure???" 
Then he hugged me and went to his soccer game!!!


----------



## Vivienne

heart tree said:


> Anna that is AMAZING!!! Congrats honey, you deserve it! Happy healthy 9 months.
> 
> Will you post a picture of your test in the pregnancy gallery?
> 
> I got my Christmas positive Opk so will be bd'ing tonight and tomorrow.

happy b'ding and a Xmas miracle to you Amanda :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> Woohooo to Pablo and Svt that is amazing news. Pablo I am sure your DH will be fine he is probably still a bit in shock. You know what guys can be like.
> 
> AFM I have 2 days until I can take my blood test but I must say I do not feel pregnant at all. I have no symptoms not even sore bbs. I am hoping I am wrong and that it is positive but just do not feel preggers.
> 
> Oh well I will let you all know as soon as I get the results.
> 
> Take care all and have a great day :hugs:

Carole the only symptom I had was no AF, everything else is fine apart from a bit of tugging and pulling 'down there', everyone seems to be different. I have done several more tests just to 'make sure' and they come up straight away within 15 secs so I guess it really is happening.
I have everything crossed for you!!!!!!~!:happydance:


----------



## skye2010

:hugs: Hey Carole don't worry, you don't need to feel anything so keep positive. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Carole! Don't worry - it was at least a full week before I felt anything odd, and even then it was the very fuzzy set of early pregnancy symptoms that could have been regular PMS or just anything (my bbs didn't get sore right away either). In retrospect I can attribute some of them to pregnancy (odd dreams, dizziness, being off certain tastes like coffee, which I normally love), but only looking back. At the time I really did not feel any differently than before any normal period; in fact, I felt sure I was not pregnant. You've only been about 5 days since embryo transfer, right? So it's definitely possible you would feel nothing yet. I can't wait till you can test!! Keeping you in our prayers!!


----------



## pablo797

Good Monday morning ladies!!!

Rotpaw, so sorry about your dad. I knew he was really sick, but it must be so hard to deal with everything. I wish you all the strength to handle everything in the next few months. Stay healthy for you and the baby and good luck. huge hugs to you!!

To everyone else thanks for all the well wishes. It's so hard not to tell the whole world, I did tell one girlfriend. I also got to cancel my appointment with the specialist i was supposed to see tomorrow. Got an appt with my primary care physician today. My obgyn doesn't want to see anyone until you're 8-12 weeks. I understand to a point but if there's a problem with your progesterone or something and you MC it's too late! So i got in to see my primary who I like very much and want her to run some of the hormones to make sure everything is on track. As for DH, thanks for all the kind words that he will come around. He still hasn't talked to me since I told him the news and spent all day yesterday in bed. REALLY!!!!! Talk about an over dramatic drama queen!!! I'm trying to be patient and let him come around but this whole big baby thing makes me want to scream," pull your head out of your ass!!! I'm the one whose pregnant!!" I did say something I shouldn't have after his initial reaction, but again really??!! ok vent over. 

I am sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you all and hoping for our own thread. Where do i go from here? I am keeping positive that we will all have the bambinos we want so dearly soon.

xoxo Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! It has definitely been a bittersweet time and especially with the holiday. 

I am so excited for you though!! I definitely agree - make sure someone (your GP is fine) is following your hormone levels and that they check you several times. We were checked a total of four times but the first three checks were early on, at 4 and 5 weeks (each check was I think about 2 days apart, to see if HCG doubles properly and also to check progesterone). They had me on the progesterone supplement by I think about week 6, so definitely good to get that checked early. If they do recommend progesterone, make sure they give you the "suppository" capsules if they can. They are so much easier on you than the pills, which cause more side effects. 

And as far as the boards, of course keep updating here! I also joined the board for my particular delivery month, which is fun because you're with others at the same stage. They're in the "lounge" area on the BnB boards. 

Enjoy every second, because it goes by so fast!! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I'm away for a little while & I come back to find we've got 3 more BFPS - fantastic news ladies I'm doing a little jig for you!! xxxx
AFM had a lovely Christmas - just braved the sales with a friend of mine & am now keeping out of the way at home as DH has all his geek friends round! Still no AF here - am on CD47 - this whole thing with the antibiotics is starting to hack me off now!


----------



## missyt

Hope_12 said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Hope 12, I didn't really feel crampy or bloated but I ovulate normally so maybe everyone is different with that. Do you normally ovulate? Clomid did make me feel crazy. The first month I took it was the worst. I was really emotional and every little thing bothered me. I'll do my best to answer any questions you have. I also took Ovidrel and Gonal F. After the IUI I did Prometrium supposetories for 2 weeks.
> 
> Caroleb, thanks so much for your support. Best of luck to you and I'm praying for BFP for you too!
> 
> Hi Missyt - I too ovulate on my own. What were your 2ww symptoms with Clomid? I feel like my symptoms this cycle are greater than w/out clomid, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's clomid related.Click to expand...

Well, since I got AF yesterday, my 2ww symptoms with clomid are pretty much the same as PMS symptoms except I noticed extreme fatigue. This made me think I might possible be pregnant this time but no such luck. But what I have noticed these past 2 months I was on clomid, my periods have been extremely heavy and crampy. Especially the first 3 days. I was never so heavy before in my life and never really had cramps too bad.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! :hi:

Carole, I wouldn't worry about the symptoms. Many women dont feel any. In fact, I didn't know I was pregnant at all until I had pressure in my lower back that I thought could be cancer. It turned out it was a cute little bean named Jackson. Haha :winkwink: 

Vivienne, I've missed ya dear! :hugs: Good to know all is well. 

Pablo, My husband was quiet too. It was a happy surprise, but I think he was concerned about the first ten weeks where complications could happen. So he just kept the excitement to himself. After ten weeks he was CRAZY though with excitement. They don't feel the flutters, they don't go through the pregnancy symptoms and thus it's hard for them to comprehend there's a little one growing in there until they can actually hear the first heartbeat and see the baby. Once that happens, I'm almost positive he'll be a doting daddy! 

Try to remember to enjoy this experience. Don't get caught up in wondering "what could" because you'll find yourself birthing your child and wondering why you didn't allow yourself to experience the JOYS of pregnancy. Your going to be a great mommy!

As for where you go from here....Someone from this forum should start a new thread for Us to graduate to with infant. Then plant the link not just in here, but in your siggie for the rest of us to catch up. I'd love to see us all graduate to a forum together!

Please don't forget to share your milestones and encouragement with us. It really keeps me focused and when I start getting down, I find it's possible.

Love to you all.

AFM, This dose of Provera as I've mentioned before makes me nuts and I haven't needed it with the oral and injectables because AF would arrive on her own. Since having hyperstimmed, I had to take Provera and I'll tell you, this has been a rough start to the cycle. I don't know what's different for my body makeup that Provera ((which doesn't seem to have the same affect on many other women)) causes me to have anxiety, rage, meltdowns, etc. I LITERALLY hate myself on Provera. Topping things off, between Provera, my eating habits of only eating a couple big meals a day lately and then those meals being pretty high in fat.....I've gained some more weight on top of the insulin being flushed in my body. My knee only has a bit of pain now since the fall in October so I'm starting to exercise and using Tosca Reno's "*Eating Clean Diet*" which I was doing before I got pregnant with Jackson when I was the lowest weight I had ever been.

So I'm going back to "eating clean" and it's a lifestyle I can keep during pregnancy. I have got to start feeling better and I'm feeling bloated, ugly and really really FAT. I pray for a :BFP: soon because we only have four more cycles covered under insurance. I'd LOVE to have a fall baby. We shall see.

Good luck everyone.....we'll get there, keep your chin up and focus on the blessed outcome that will be well worth the months of infertility treatment and sadness. We have alot of encouragement through those who've gotten their bfp's so we KNOW it will happen, it's just the timing.

Much Love and a Happy New Year


Rebekah


----------



## twinkle1975

hmm - weird orange cm!! Also having innapropiate sex dreams - Think AF is on her way!


----------



## Skier75

I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday Season & a Merry Christmas! I've been reading a little, but have had a hard time being on BnB lately. Just wanted to congratulate the new BFP's!! :happydance: Yay Pablo!! :happydance: Have a very Happy New Year & :dust: for 2011 BFP's! :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> hmm - weird orange cm!! Also having innapropiate sex dreams - Think AF is on her way!

Inappropriate sex dreams??? Is there such a thing!!! hehe:blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lp579 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday Season & a Merry Christmas! I've been reading a little, but have had a hard time being on BnB lately. Just wanted to congratulate the new BFP's!! :happydance: Yay Pablo!! :happydance: Have a very Happy New Year & :dust: for 2011 BFP's! :flower:

So sorry sweetheart:hugs: I've been thinking of you. Glad you popped in. Your welcome in here whenever you feel up to it. :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Thanks for rooting for me, I hope we all get our bfp's soon! 

Carole- No symptoms don't mean that you won't get your bfp! I'm rooting for you!

MA- I know we are all going to get our bfp's you are always so positive even when this ttc journey throws you for a loop! You always get back up and keep going and you keep me going. I'm praying for you, and I will probably be more excited than you when your time comes!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi just wanted to pop in and say big congrats to Pablo! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you, my OH wasn't overly excited at my first pregnancy, but now with no 3 he is super excited so don't worry, I am sure it will sink in and he will catch up with your excitement!

Carole I so hope you are preg, it would be great to see this thread just explode with BFPs!!! :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely Christmas, and that the new year will make everyone's dreams come true. I have scan on Thursday.....am actually excited for the first time at prospect of scan! 

Love to everyone :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## twinkle1975

Vivienne said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> hmm - weird orange cm!! Also having innapropiate sex dreams - Think AF is on her way!
> 
> Inappropriate sex dreams??? Is there such a thing!!! hehe:blush:Click to expand...

Yes when they're about your boss! Especially when he's a minister!


----------



## pablo797

OMG Twinkle !!! I love it!!! LOL! 

LP, so sorry!!

MA, yes I need to chill attempting to do that now, more blood work tomorrow,trying not to freak! Have to remember it's out of my hands. 

love to all, come on more BFPs!! Carol and FM i'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

BTW we really do need our own over 35 thread and BFP, everyone on the Sept due thread is 20!!
xxx anna


----------



## rottpaw

I agree Anna! The March forum I joined is great, but most of the ladies there are well below my age group. I'd be happy to set up a 35+ expecting thread or forum for us to "move" over to as BFP's come in, if someone can tell me how to do it. I'm guessing it's not the same as creating a new thread, more of a separate forum? (Or would it be just a thread? :shrug:) I typically just post and respond on BnB so I am not quite familiar with all its functions. :dohh:

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> I agree Anna! The March forum I joined is great, but most of the ladies there are well below my age group. I'd be happy to set up a 35+ expecting thread or forum for us to "move" over to as BFP's come in, if someone can tell me how to do it. I'm guessing it's not the same as creating a new thread, more of a separate forum? (Or would it be just a thread? :shrug:) I typically just post and respond on BnB so I am not quite familiar with all its functions. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks ladies!

Who's in charge of this forum for 35+? You could ask for another forum for us that will allow each stage of pregnancy and also infant, toddler, etc. same as the twenty somethings only for us. OR you may just have to ask if you can have a new thread in HERE. I would think it would be a great asset to have a 35+ forum for women who've conceived and are at different stages. I also think it would be of great comfort for many of us to actually SEE that there are others our age who've gone through it and have gotten their sweet miracles.

Well, what are you gals waiting for...go make that dream a fruition for us!!!:happydance: Ask away and create it!!:flower::thumbup: But please don't forget to come back and encourage us too!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, you just brighten my day :hugs: I'll be excited when we're all finally in the new forum together with child. What a blessing that will be.

Twinkle...How scandalous! :rofl:

Good to see you Lucy! :hi:

Well, ((sigh)) my husband and I were out doing errands when he started getting sick. He refused to go back home until all our errands were taken care of and ended up filling two grocery bags. Poor guy. He's such a good man, that husband of mine! He's now upstairs sleeping and has taken the day off. I told him it's mandatory that he takes tomorrow off as well to recoop from today. His body just needs time to heal. Rice, bananas and applesauce for him tonight. 

Took the last provera the other day and today I'm starting to come down from the rage. Though I feel bloated, I at least have some sanity left. :lol:


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> I agree Anna! The March forum I joined is great, but most of the ladies there are well below my age group. I'd be happy to set up a 35+ expecting thread or forum for us to "move" over to as BFP's come in, if someone can tell me how to do it. I'm guessing it's not the same as creating a new thread, more of a separate forum? (Or would it be just a thread? :shrug:) I typically just post and respond on BnB so I am not quite familiar with all its functions. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Who's in charge of this forum for 35+? You could ask for another forum for us that will allow each stage of pregnancy and also infant, toddler, etc. same as the twenty somethings only for us. OR you may just have to ask if you can have a new thread in HERE. I would think it would be a great asset to have a 35+ forum for women who've conceived and are at different stages. I also think it would be of great comfort for many of us to actually SEE that there are others our age who've gone through it and have gotten their sweet miracles.
> 
> Well, what are you gals waiting for...go make that dream a fruition for us!!!:happydance: Ask away and create it!!:flower::thumbup: But please don't forget to come back and encourage us too!Click to expand...

LOL MA! I can look into it this evening!

:hugs: :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

I think Wobbles is the admin in charge of this part of the site - might be worth sending her a PM and asking her about it! MA - I know its scandalous - I'm just glad he's off for the next few days and I don't have to see him - I'd be red in the face atm!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> I think Wobbles is the admin in charge of this part of the site - might be worth sending her a PM and asking her about it! MA - I know its scandalous - I'm just glad he's off for the next few days and I don't have to see him - I'd be red in the face atm!!

You have me chuckling with laughter :rofl: :hugs::flower: Let us know when she finally arrives. I know this has been quite the issue for you. Will you bd every other day after that until CD 20 or so? Do you know when you ovulate usually?? I'm a late ovulater so without my OB checking, I'd have to do every other day from CD10 to 22is somewhere. :lol: Will you be using an OPK??


----------



## caroleb73

OMG I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!

Really thought I was out and then took the test with a CB Digi and there is was in words. DH and I are so over the monn I know it is early days but hey I have never managed this so far so hoping that the next 9 months will be fine.

Sorry gotta run as I am only in the 2nd day of my new job, really don't know how I am going to tell them as they want me to have a medical in the next week EEK.

Will try and get on line later and catch up.

Take care and hope to hear of more BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

caroleb73 said:


> OMG I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!
> 
> Really thought I was out and then took the test with a CB Digi and there is was in words. DH and I are so over the monn I know it is early days but hey I have never managed this so far so hoping that the next 9 months will be fine.
> 
> Sorry gotta run as I am only in the 2nd day of my new job, really don't know how I am going to tell them as they want me to have a medical in the next week EEK.
> 
> Will try and get on line later and catch up.
> 
> Take care and hope to hear of more BFP's soon :hugs:

WTG carole! Seems you've graduated. Rottpaw is looking into starting that forum so hopefully it will help all you newbies who've graduated to get into a forum with 30 somethings and encourage one another. Try not to focus on the scarey aspects. ENJOY your pregnancy dear friend! Take it one step at a time and enjoy it. Don't forget to come back and encourage us all here.

I'm so happy to be seeing all these consecutive :BFP: I've been praying for this and am SO GLAD To see it. May you all have happy and healthy pregnancies, find joy where you are and peace through the nerves....and most of all may you find yourselves with your little blessings in arms healthy and happy in Jesus mighty name...AMEN!

As for the rest of us.....Let this be an example that it can and WILL happen. In it's own time. I'd like to pray for more consecutive :BFP: because I couldn't be more happier than to share great news with each other and walk the journey together. Don't give up ladies. As frustrating as it can be, there's HOPE and it'll be worth it all when we hold our little ones. :hug:


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks Rebekah but I am not going anywhere, I am staying here with you guys who have supported me the whole way through.

You are so right to say that you should have renewed hope that your time is just around the corner. I have been TTC for just over 18months and I know that it is not as long as many of you but it felt like eternity at times with never seeing a BFP. I am proof that it can and it does happen and I am hoping and praying that all of you ladies on here get there really soon.

Never give up hope no matter how hard it is.

Take care and catch up later :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Woohoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy Carole, 2 in a row, thats great! :hugs:

And if another forum gets set up for girls over 35 expecting can someone post on here, I would join! :winkwink:

Here's to loads more BFP's on here, maybe this is the start of a landslide of BFPs! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Carole!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## mpepe32

OMG Carole!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy:happydance:

MA - it definitely looks like God is hearing the prayers! Let's hope we continue to see more BFP and sticky beans here!

For everyone else, hope you had a nice relaxing holiday. AFM still waiting for this cycle to end so I can call the doc and get more testing underway. But i have to admit, time is going by vvvvvveeeerrrrryyyyyy ssssssllllloooooowwwwwllllllyyyyyyy lol


----------



## rottpaw

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Carole!!!! I am SO excited for you!! How wonderful and try not to stress. I am so happy for you!!! 

Sorry I did not update last night - our internet is down at the house (well, the signal is down to a trickle - I can pick up mail on my ipod but we can't surf or load any webpages at the moment) - hubby is having them come by to fix it today, so hopefully I'll be back in business this evening. If I can I will try to look into the new forum this afternoon from work :haha: 

I'm SO happy to see all these BFP's and MA, God is definitely hearing and answering those prayers!!


----------



## missyt

caroleb73 said:


> OMG I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!
> 
> Really thought I was out and then took the test with a CB Digi and there is was in words. DH and I are so over the monn I know it is early days but hey I have never managed this so far so hoping that the next 9 months will be fine.
> 
> Sorry gotta run as I am only in the 2nd day of my new job, really don't know how I am going to tell them as they want me to have a medical in the next week EEK.
> 
> Will try and get on line later and catch up.
> 
> Take care and hope to hear of more BFP's soon :hugs:

Carole, so happy for you! Congrats! You give us over 35ers hope. Lord knows I need all the help I can get. AF came a few days ago so on to the next month for me. Enjoy your happiness!:happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies, here's the thread I started for us as we "graduate" to BFP's and pregnancies - please feel free to join up! :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over.html#post8390217


----------



## FutureMommie

:wohoo:Carole I'm over here doing the happy dance for you!!!!!


----------



## skye2010

:happydance: OMG, Carole, Yaaaayyyy
That is such good news... :kiss::kiss: Hope you have a great 9 months bb... I'm so excited to see if u have twins tooo. Pls update as soon as u find out....


----------



## skye2010

Missy T,
Sorry about this cycle bb. C there are 3 BFP's this month and our turn will surely come too. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

> *Our soul waits for the Lord: He is our help and our shield. Let Your mercy, O Lord, be upon us, as we wait for You*. Psalm 33:20-22

Okay, I was praying for those of us still here last night. I know some of you are REALLY frustrated and kinda down. In my own wonderment like some of you...."Lord, will I be the LAST one in here??" there have been a few things that have come to mind.

1. *BE STILL*. KNOW THAT He is here and listen to HIM. For some of us, this means quieting our minds, those worries that lerk. *God is all powerful and all knowing*. *HIS desires become OUR desires*. When he says, "be fruitful and multiply" He is sharing HIS will. Now this doesn't always have to mean through conception but with adoption He'll provide too...however, when we come to our Heavenly Father in CONFIDENCE, that means WITHOUT DOUBT, knowing that He has already paved out the plans He has for us he will speak to us in a mighty way.

For those like me, who have at one time asked the Lord "what you must have done wrong", know that there is NOTHING you've done wrong and that *God is NOT *punishing you. We must remember that the evil one knows our weaknesses and will use them. I'm reading a book and it said something that made me think:

Satan already knows those of us who love God and KNOWS he won't turn us against Him. So what satan does is distract us with thoughts that we aren't good enough or God doesn't love us because we must have done something bad. We should all know those are LIES the evil one wants us to believe instead of KNOWING the truth. You see, God loves us ALL and though at the roughest times we find ourselves wondering, He is there and will in time, come through in one way or another.

2. *Wait upon the Lord*. As mpepe has mentioned, I too am having a hard time WAITING. But when we wait on HIM we find that those things which are so hard to wait for, will be worth it in the end. Even when we deal with grief and dispair. Those things happen, but even when we shed tears, the Bible tells us God sheds tears when we shed tears. He will guide you through those hard times and set your feet GROUNDED and not only will you bare fruit, but you will find peace, joy, love, HOPE and VICTORY.

So right now there are some of us who are in the "waiting" period. Sometimes the waiting period has been over and over and over and over again. It feels as though it's hopeless...but what I'm finding God answering with is that NOTHING is EVER HOPELESS when we TRUST and have CONFIDENCE. Even those of us who've lost our children so soon.....If there is but one testimony, it's Vicky (who started this thread) who can share her loss and sadness while a renewed HOPE with a baby carried to term and whom will be delivered in the New Year sometime.

Waiting is NOT easy, but I pray you all know that God hasn't forgotten ANY of us. Be confident in the Lord and lets let go of our doubt and fears if we can. There is much to be excited for in the New Year and I continue to pray for more little miracles carried to term and that each of you would find the peace to enjoy your pregnancies and carry to term that healthy happy little one we've all prayed for.

So I leave you with some music to renew your spirits as you HOPE in HIM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJdWdZv-uRA


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> :happydance: OMG, Carole, Yaaaayyyy
> That is such good news... :kiss::kiss: Hope you have a great 9 months bb... I'm so excited to see if u have twins tooo. Pls update as soon as u find out....

Skye I have my first appt with the docs on Monday early morning before work so hopefully they will do the vaginal scan to check for the sac, should be able to tell if there are 1 or 2.

Will update you as soon as I get into the office.

Honey I know that your BFP will be very soon so hang in there. I went to a great accupunturist in London whilst doing the IVF and I believe she helped so much to prepare the womb etc for implantation. Let me know if you are interested and I can give you her details. She is such a lovely lady.:hugs:


----------



## Goldy

:happydance:OMG Congrats Carole, I wish you a wonderful & joyous 9 months. Happy 2011 babies!!


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Thanks for that inspiration this morning, I needed every word of that reminder!


----------



## mpepe32

:hugs:ma - thank you for your words. I needed reminding! The world is a better place because of souls like yours!


----------



## Lucy1973

MA you are an amazing woman, with such a strong faith, I always think that when I read your words, having a faith like that is a real gift to help you all the way through life. 

Just wanted to pop in and say we had scan, everything looked fine, I never thought I would have such a straight forward pregnancy after 2 MC's but it seems to be like that. Also its a girl! :flower:

Hope everyone is ok today, can't wait until everyone can join the pregnant after 35 thread, it will be a very happy day, and I am sure everyone will!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mpepe and FM, I'm glad you found encouragement. :hugs: We'll get there. Lucy gives me encouragement just to know that her pregnancy is doing well after like she said, 2 mc's. So we have alot to look forward to. It's not a lost cause just because we don't see the results right away!

Lucy, YAY!! It's a beautiful little girl. Have you picked names yet?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay ladies, so where are you right now in the ttc journey? Anyone eating differently or starting an exercise routine?

FM, are you still planning to take a break? Mpepe, what testing will you have done?

While I'm at it, I know many of you talk about Progesterone levels testing at the right time, do you do this every cycle? What CD are you supposed to check? I think the only blood testing I'm doing is estroidial levels to be sure the follies are where the songram pictures says we are. I guess they have to match. I'm just wondering if I should ask for progesterone levels to be checked at a specific time.

I'm starting back on The Clean Eating diet. I used it before I was pregnant with jackson and when I was pregnant I was at the slimmest I ever was. Now I'm afraid with all the stress the past year or so, I'm at my highest. So I'm doing that in conjunction with walk away the lbs and weight training. Hopefully I'll start seeing some results and get my body at a safer weight. The clean eating I can do throughout pregnancy as it's all healthy and just a lifestyle not a typical diet.


----------



## mpepe32

MA - I really don't exercise too much becasue I have major fatigue with the multiple sclerosis. I have been eating much better than I used to. DH has found out to have IBS and eating out is not a good option for him. So we really limit that junk and eat at home alot. I've had a few more treats than usual but hey, it's Christmas!!! :blush:

As soon as this cycle ends, I have to call teh ob and got for a number of things next cycle. I think a number of ultrasounds and then the ENDO BIOPSY Yikes!!!! You did reassure my that it's not that bad but I can't say I'm lookin' forward to it lol:nope::sad2::brat:

What about yourself???? Are you almost done with your break?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> MA - I really don't exercise too much becasue I have major fatigue with the multiple sclerosis. I have been eating much better than I used to. DH has found out to have IBS and eating out is not a good option for him. So we really limit that junk and eat at home alot. I've had a few more treats than usual but hey, it's Christmas!!! :blush:
> 
> As soon as this cycle ends, I have to call teh ob and got for a number of things next cycle. I think a number of ultrasounds and then the ENDO BIOPSY Yikes!!!! You did reassure my that it's not that bad but I can't say I'm lookin' forward to it lol:nope::sad2::brat:
> 
> What about yourself???? Are you almost done with your break?

Oh I understand completely! It's okay to "prepare" for the biopsy, just don't get your mind in state of panic. I think you may be able to take 800mg of Ibuprofin before hand which took the pressure off some. Ask your Dr. if it's alright first though. :winkwink: It sounds like they have it all under control though and know what to look for. 

Oh my breaks over. I just finished provera and am waiting patiently for AF to arrive. She should be arriving anytime now, I keep wondering if she will though because I'm not seeing signs. I have just called today to have the Dr.'s send a prescripture for more in case it doesn't...in which case I'll be loopy again. Provera makes me rage and literally :wacko: crazy.

Once AF arrives, I have a test to check the size of the follies and then start taking the injectables again. Then hopefully their mature to size and another IUI. 

I'm trying not to "stress" about it all. As I said, sometimes I too feel as though its a SLOW process. A friend of mine said low and slow is the way to go when trying to get pregnant. Nothing good ever comes of any quick results. I'm trying to keep that in mind.:thumbup:

Well, I've been putting it off so now I have to "walk away the lbs" :lol: Have I mentioned I LOATHE exercising?! :lol:


----------



## mpepe32

lol ma! I totally agree with your thoughts on exercise lol 

Like you, I'll just be happy to get back to the ttc grind! And you know the saying: the best comes to those who wait, we'll we've been waiting so I hope 'the best' is on it's way!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

mpepe32 said:


> lol ma! I totally agree with your thoughts on exercise lol
> 
> Like you, I'll just be happy to get back to the ttc grind! And you know the saying: the best comes to those who wait, we'll we've been waiting so I hope 'the best' is on it's way!:thumbup:

:thumbup:

Okay, so *who's left now that's actively ttc?* You, FM, Me, Twinkle, Hearty, Skye, HOPE, MissyT, Austingurrl and I know there are some newbies on here. Forgive me for not putting your names down. Give us a shout out if your actively ttc right now!! :winkwink::flower:

My hope is that we'll start seeing this thread dwindle with EVERYONE graduating to the other thread. It's not a race, so there's no rush! :hug:

May Everyones New Year be blessed abundantly "with child" safely to 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls - I would love to be included in your group & have been excitedly reading about the latest BFP gals!! yay!

Special shout out to MA - thank you for your encouraging words when I was down in the dumps last week! It seemed like you were the only person out there who was understanding what I was going through... things are much better and you were a big part of that for me!! BIG HUG!!!!

AFM - AF came on Christmas night.... but was expected. Dr. Appt on Monday & started Gonal F injections on Tues... 1st blood work done (ES 31 & FSH 7.6)... not sure what that really means, but nurse said it falls in "normal" category... more blood work & sono tomorrow... and they will decide on injection amounts for the next few days... 
Injections are fine.. NBD... but man, $$$$$!!! yikes!

Happy Happy New Year, Ladies!!! 2011 is going to be a wonderful year! Happiness & prayers to all!!!
Charmaine


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you for the sweet comment Charmaine. It's humbling when I can be used to encourage others. It's a rollercoaster for many of us, so it helps to have this thread with women who've been in similar situations. The gals in this thread really have helped me through so much!

As far as your labs...one is your estroidial levels, the other is your follicle stimulating hormone. They are normal which is what you want when you go through fertility treatment. Without those levels being normal, you'd have a trying time ttc. So put your mind to rest. It's good to have those numbers to start with so they know how well your reacting to treatment and also so they can detect hyperstimulation which is something YOU DON'T WANT. They're monitoring you closely and sounds like your on track. :winkwink:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, sorry I've had a wedding + a 40th birthday party in the last 2 days so not had chance to catch up. 
Carole - FANTASTIC news - I'm so happy for you!! 
Lucy - glad everything is going well - a girl yay! 
MA you are amazing! 
Hey to everyone else - I'm on my phone so I can't go back + comment on everyone.
AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday morning - the antibiotics meant I had to wait 49 days for her! I don't think I'm ovulating at all atm so we're being a bit lackadaisical about BDing. I need to get back on track with Weightwatchers - I think I've put about 6 pounds on over Christmas + only have 6 weeks til our first hospital appointment.
Love to you all xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, sorry I've had a wedding + a 40th birthday party in the last 2 days so not had chance to catch up.
> Carole - FANTASTIC news - I'm so happy for you!!
> Lucy - glad everything is going well - a girl yay!
> MA you are amazing!
> Hey to everyone else - I'm on my phone so I can't go back + comment on everyone.
> AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday morning - the antibiotics meant I had to wait 49 days for her! I don't think I'm ovulating at all atm so we're being a bit lackadaisical about BDing. I need to get back on track with Weightwatchers - I think I've put about 6 pounds on over Christmas + only have 6 weeks til our first hospital appointment.
> Love to you all xx

You can do it!! We can lose weight together! Are you on sparkpeople? I'm sure your weightwatchers has everything you need, but if you need a food tracker and exercise tracker Sparkpeople has them. I'm sure there are some weight watchers teams too you can join. They also have videos and you can track your literal weight and inches. 

I have to weigh myself tomorrow morning to see what I'm up to. I'm dreading it, but I need to know where I am. Who knows, it could be mind over matter, but somehow I'm feeling the lbs, so I know I need to lose it.

Let me know behind the scenes if your interested in being exercise buddies:winkwink: I actually followed through with exercise tonight and though I said ouch a few times from my knee issue, I got through Walk away the lbs 2mile.:thumbup: All I've been drinking is water today, I had a nice salad for lunch, a protein smoothy for breakfast, a balanced dinner, and I even slipped in a couple spoonfulls of nutella and still seemed to keep my bloodsugar down from what I think is the exercise I did. Woohoo:happydance:

Keep going, you can make your temporary goal by 6 weeks just to feel better!:flower::thumbup:

P.S., did I tell you that my local sparkpeople team gets together monthly for a quilting bee and we donate the quilts to charities? It started with our yearly quilt to the NY State Fair that gets judged and then goes to a childrens charity then it blossomed from there. I love my friends from the local team. They've been so awesome. We even walk together for charities. Maybe you'll find something either with WW's or if you decide to join Sparkpeople. I believe I'm Hisirishgem on there.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies:

I am so glad 2011 is rolling in soon. I feel as if I have been going non-stop and my stress level has been off the charts. I made it through Christmas but barely. DH was sick (and is still sick), I am sick, my mother, niece, nephew, brother in law - what? You guessed it ALL sick! Some kind of virus that presents with fever, coughing, body aches, congestion, vomiting --- ok - you get the picture. I hope none you lovely ladies meets this monster's acquaintance this season! 

As for our TTC saga - well, unfortunate news the day before we were about to move forward after being told that my follicle, lining, etc. looked textbook perfect. Surprise, surprise...I am no longer immune to German Measles/Rubella even though I was vaccinated as a child. So...my choice to vaccinate or not vaccinate given the very small risk that I could contract it while pregnant - however, there was no question for me. Vaccinate, given the horrific effects on a baby (which I won't bother to name here b/c they are just to horrible) if you catch it while pregnant. So off to the doctor I go next week to be vaccinated and then have to wait a month. Me: "Really??!!! A month?" Doctor: "Yep." Me: "Fantastic." Suffice it to say I was disappointed in the delay but am taking the responsible road.

My FS did a work-up last cycle and so far everything looks good but just got a call today that my progesterone is low. So they are saying after the month waiting period, they want me to take Clomid and progestrone. Not sure why on the Clomid but will discuss that with the FS next time I see her. I do ovulate on my own regularly so I definitely want an explanation given the chance for hyperstimulation which can create a whole other set of problems.

AF should arrive in about a week and I have to have a hyster---- I forget the name right now but its the sono of the fallopian tubes to rule out any abnormalities. The saline sonogram of the uterus was unremarkable.

Anyway, just wanted to check in and say hello to you all and wishing everyone much happiness and success TTC in 2011! :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

caroleb73 said:


> OMG I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!
> 
> :hugs:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Carole!!! Yayayayayayayaay!!!!!!!! Happy & healthy 9 months. On :cloud9: for you! :happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

pablo797 said:


> OMG!! Christmas BFP! Christmas BFP! Just found out waiting until half time of cowboys game to tell DH.. Had a dream last night where a voice said" you are pregnant". Woke up this morning just knowing and finally tested.

OK, I officially have tears in my eyes. 2 BFS while I was away for a bit!!! :happydance:

pablo!!!! Congrats honey to you and DH! This is such wonderful news! I am so thrilled for you!!!! Yayayayaay! :cloud9: Dreams do come true...


----------



## pablo797

caroleb73 said:


> OMG I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!
> 
> Really thought I was out and then took the test with a CB Digi and there is was in words. DH and I are so over the monn I know it is early days but hey I have never managed this so far so hoping that the next 9 months will be fine.
> 
> Sorry gotta run as I am only in the 2nd day of my new job, really don't know how I am going to tell them as they want me to have a medical in the next week EEK.
> 
> Will try and get on line later and catch up.
> 
> Take care and hope to hear of more BFP's soon :hugs:

Yeh Yeh Yeh!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrads!! SO excited for you!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> I am so glad 2011 is rolling in soon. I feel as if I have been going non-stop and my stress level has been off the charts. I made it through Christmas but barely. DH was sick (and is still sick), I am sick, my mother, niece, nephew, brother in law - what? You guessed it ALL sick! Some kind of virus that presents with fever, coughing, body aches, congestion, vomiting --- ok - you get the picture. I hope none you lovely ladies meets this monster's acquaintance this season!
> 
> As for our TTC saga - well, unfortunate news the day before we were about to move forward after being told that my follicle, lining, etc. looked textbook perfect. Surprise, surprise...I am no longer immune to German Measles/Rubella even though I was vaccinated as a child. So...my choice to vaccinate or not vaccinate given the very small risk that I could contract it while pregnant - however, there was no question for me. Vaccinate, given the horrific effects on a baby (which I won't bother to name here b/c they are just to horrible) if you catch it while pregnant. So off to the doctor I go next week to be vaccinated and then have to wait a month. Me: "Really??!!! A month?" Doctor: "Yep." Me: "Fantastic." Suffice it to say I was disappointed in the delay but am taking the responsible road.
> 
> My FS did a work-up last cycle and so far everything looks good but just got a call today that my progesterone is low. So they are saying after the month waiting period, they want me to take Clomid and progestrone. Not sure why on the Clomid but will discuss that with the FS next time I see her. I do ovulate on my own regularly so I definitely want an explanation given the chance for hyperstimulation which can create a whole other set of problems.
> 
> AF should arrive in about a week and I have to have a hyster---- I forget the name right now but its the sono of the fallopian tubes to rule out any abnormalities. The saline sonogram of the uterus was unremarkable.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to check in and say hello to you all and wishing everyone much happiness and success TTC in 2011! :hugs:

Thanks for checking in with us. Sorry to hear about the vaccination issue. I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry with these things.

Yes, I would certainly ask why they're giving you Clomid when you ovulate. Were you seeking fertility treatment? Maybe they're giving you clomid because it will help you regulate your cycles to make them predictable. At any rate, I would make sure they monitor both by sonogram AND your estroidial levels making sure they measure your follies on CD 1 so they'll know when your hypertimming. 

I've heard it's not as common to hyperstim on Clomid, but I've heard of some who have. I hyperstimmed on injectables and was out for November. Now I'm hoping AF will show her beautiful head. :winkwink: Good luck with your cycle when you start!


----------



## pablo797

caroleb73 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: OMG, Carole, Yaaaayyyy
> That is such good news... :kiss::kiss: Hope you have a great 9 months bb... I'm so excited to see if u have twins tooo. Pls update as soon as u find out....
> 
> Skye I have my first appt with the docs on Monday early morning before work so hopefully they will do the vaginal scan to check for the sac, should be able to tell if there are 1 or 2.
> 
> Will update you as soon as I get into the office.
> 
> Honey I know that your BFP will be very soon so hang in there. I went to a great accupunturist in London whilst doing the IVF and I believe she helped so much to prepare the womb etc for implantation. Let me know if you are interested and I can give you her details. She is such a lovely lady.:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm with Carol on this one. I started seeing a new acupuncturist two months ago because a good girl friend swore the only reason she ever got pregnant with her three girls was because of her. First month nothing, but I think it laid the ground work for this month. 

Crossing my fingers for all you ladies . . . I know some are down, but MA is right, keep the faith. It can be so hard month after month, I've been there. I just have total faith it will happen for us all!!

MA, you are a power house all unto yourself. Keep the positive attitude going we all need it!!


xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My wish for you all in the New Year:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4JFBsmyiFc


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy New Year to you all - may 2011 be the year God sends us our little blessings! Xx


----------



## caroleb73

Happy New Year ladies!!! 

I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all your support and love. You got me through the tough times on this crazy journey and I am sure I wouldn't have been as positive aand stable without you. I will not abandon you I will still be here to support you guys and willing you on to achieve what we all long for so much. Let 2011 continue the way 2010 ended with loads more BFP's.

Keep the faith and never give up as it will happen for you all.

Love and best wishes :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- yes if AF shows I'm still taking a break! I'm thinking until March! We will still be ttc just without the injectibles! I'm faithful that I will get pg during that time, so I'm not making any ttc plans until necessary. I know what you mean about side effects is there no alternative that your fs can try? I hope the witch rears her ugly head soon so you can get the show on the road.

TiTi- Sorry that you have been sick, one of my co-workers had the same horrible virus over the holidays and her dh is still sick too. My fs put me on clomid when I ovulate regulary to make me release more eggs which gave me a better chance, my clomid cycles were unmonitored so if you have a history of Ohss then maybe your fs will monitor your cycle on clomid. 

AFM- I'm 11dpo and waiting to see if AF will show, I hope not!!!!

Happy New Year Ladies​


----------



## pablo797

HAPPY NEW YEAR! One of the best parts of 2010 was meeting all you wonderful women. Hoping for lots of BFP!! fingers crossed for you FM! 

MA_ I need to take a compurter class from you. I love rascal flats, thanks for the video!

Xoxo anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, I hope she doesn't appear! It would be such a blessing to add another to the graduating thread. :hugs:

AFM, AF has shown her little head. I'm crampy and a bit witchy but at least she's here. Usually I take injectables CD 3 so Monday I'll have to get right in to have follies checked so I can take the injectables. I'm so nervous this cycle as I've only got four more covered under insurance. After that, if we decide to go on, we'll be paying out of pocket. 

I'll keep you all posted. I have to get to exercising again so I best be off. Love to you all with many blessings for the new year.


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> hmm - weird orange cm!! Also having innapropiate sex dreams - Think AF is on her way!
> 
> Inappropriate sex dreams??? Is there such a thing!!! hehe:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes when they're about your boss! Especially when he's a minister!Click to expand...

Oh dear me!!!


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> OMG I am still in shock I got my BFP this morning YAY!!!!
> 
> Really thought I was out and then took the test with a CB Digi and there is was in words. DH and I are so over the monn I know it is early days but hey I have never managed this so far so hoping that the next 9 months will be fine.
> 
> Sorry gotta run as I am only in the 2nd day of my new job, really don't know how I am going to tell them as they want me to have a medical in the next week EEK.
> 
> Will try and get on line later and catch up.
> 
> Take care and hope to hear of more BFP's soon :hugs:

YAY YAY Carole you star!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I'm hoping this will be your lucky cycle! I'm praying for you ofcourse!


----------



## Vivienne

Happy New Year to you all. Wishing for more BFP's to present themselves.
AFM sadly I am the grips of serious morning sickness, I cannot work at all and as I've just started this job they are highly unimpressed with all the time off I am taking. I know the outcome will be fantastic it's just so debilitating to be housebound and feeling so low all the time. I pray no-one else in our wee group experiences this.
On the plus side my OH has been so great with it all, I feel so bad for him as he keeps having to make up excuses as to why I can't come out with our friends :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Happy New Year to you all. Wishing for more BFP's to present themselves.
> AFM sadly I am the grips of serious morning sickness, I cannot work at all and as I've just started this job they are highly unimpressed with all the time off I am taking. I know the outcome will be fantastic it's just so debilitating to be housebound and feeling so low all the time. I pray no-one else in our wee group experiences this.
> On the plus side my OH has been so great with it all, I feel so bad for him as he keeps having to make up excuses as to why I can't come out with our friends :(

I've been wondering how many of you had morning sickness. :hugs: As for that job, it's a job, you've found one, you can find another. YOU and your baby are priority and it just so happens it came by surprise. DO NOT let anyone take the joy....even the sickness from you. I know it's no fun, but when you look at the end result....a baby FAR outweighs the consequences of puking your brains out.:winkwink::flower:

How many of you ARE going through morning sickness? I only had nausia when I was pregnant with Jackson. In fact, I felt my best pregnant! I've heard it differs with each pregnancy though. I've also hear girls tend to make you puke your brains out. Not sure how true that is. Feel better soon my dear, you've got a baby on the way:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

FM, thank you for your comment. We'll see. I'm not sure if there's anything else they can use other than BCP's to help get AF underway. I'm just as loopy if not loopier on Yaz. :wacko: There's just something in them that makes me want to hang myself. :rofl: Sorry for the inappropriate description.:blush:

Twinkle, Happy New Year dear:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Vivienne I am so sorry for the sickness, but as MA said just remember it's all for a good cause! I was so sick the first tri that I was basically completely out of commission; missed about 1/2 time at work and used up all my time off with that over the summer. But after 1st tri I they allowed me to take Zofran for it, which is a miracle! I still have the nausea overnight and early morning if I don't take the meds, so i've been on them ever since, and they work great! Might want to discuss with your dr. I did not take them much in first tri (just because it's the most sensitive time) but your dr. might say it's fine. 

Feel better and just remember it's all for a great cause! 

MA, FM and all - prayers for New Year babies for you EACH this cycle! 

Hugs!!


----------



## Vivienne

Thankyou ladies. :hugs:
I know it's for such a wondrous cause and that it is not forever. 
I am seriously thinking about jacking the job in tomorrow before I get worse. Money is not a huge issue and I can find jobs quite easily. Thinking I might just study a bit while pregnant and try to enjoy it. To be honest work is stressing me out so much I cannot sleep and it's making me cry.
I will hopefully see my GP this week but because of holidays I may have to wait. Hopefully I can take something if only for a wee while and get some sleep! 
:cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Thankyou ladies. :hugs:
> I know it's for such a wondrous cause and that it is not forever.
> I am seriously thinking about jacking the job in tomorrow before I get worse. Money is not a huge issue and I can find jobs quite easily. Thinking I might just study a bit while pregnant and try to enjoy it. To be honest work is stressing me out so much I cannot sleep and it's making me cry.
> I will hopefully see my GP this week but because of holidays I may have to wait. Hopefully I can take something if only for a wee while and get some sleep!
> :cry:

I can't remember where you are or if you can find these in your area but preggie pops worked for my nausia and my friends who've had full blown sickness swear by these. Preggie Pops and queasy pops

As for the job. If money is of no concern and your stressing you absolutely should stop. Stress is not good for you or the baby. You really need this time to relax and again, I say ENJOY the blessed event even through the sickness. The stress will only wreak more havoc on you. :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Vivienne my heart goes out to you as it must really wear you down but like Anna says hang in there and speak to your doc about meds that might help. 

I am waiting nervously to see if I develop any sickness, I am such a wimp when it comes to being physically sick so I know I would struggle especially at work.

I am hoping that your doc can help and it eases soon for you. Just focus on that gorgeous little baby that is in your tummy and you will get through it.


----------



## Lucy1973

Vivienne said:


> Thankyou ladies. :hugs:
> I know it's for such a wondrous cause and that it is not forever.
> I am seriously thinking about jacking the job in tomorrow before I get worse. Money is not a huge issue and I can find jobs quite easily. Thinking I might just study a bit while pregnant and try to enjoy it. To be honest work is stressing me out so much I cannot sleep and it's making me cry.
> I will hopefully see my GP this week but because of holidays I may have to wait. Hopefully I can take something if only for a wee while and get some sleep!
> :cry:

Hi Vivienne, I was also really badly sick, had to have loads of time off, if you don't have to be at work for financial reasons I would stop working while you are pregnant and relax (wish I could!) to be honest I found nothing helped when I was sick, but you have to get something down or you feel worse, I ate energy sweets when I couldn't get anything else down. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Viv I hope the morning sickness quickly but it will all be worth it!

Afm- Af showed today but I'm ok, a little bummed but ok. No meds for me for the next 2 cycles and then if we aren't pg we have decided to seek another opinion. I plan to try and temp if I can remember and use opks. I'm praying we can do this on our own!


----------



## FutureMommie

Viv I hope the morning sickness quickly but it will all be worth it!

Afm- Af showed today but I'm ok, a little bummed but ok. No meds for me for the next 2 cycles and then if we aren't pg we have decided to seek another opinion. I plan to try and temp if I can remember and use opks. I'm praying we can do this on our own!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Viv I hope the morning sickness quickly but it will all be worth it!
> 
> Afm- Af showed today but I'm ok, a little bummed but ok. No meds for me for the next 2 cycles and then if we aren't pg we have decided to seek another opinion. I plan to try and temp if I can remember and use opks. I'm praying we can do this on our own!

Aww, I'm so sorry af came. :hugs: Maybe the break will bring good news. I know this is so hard on your emotions. I'll continue to pray for you. In the meantime, I hope you'll keep in contact with me if only through pm. I'd like to keep up with whats going on with you and also when you finally get your bfp when it happens. Please don't give up. :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm sorry I'm mostly lurking atm - won't have much to say until Feb when we have our appointment. I am reading & keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. Love to you all xxx (AF finally arrived on Monday - after 49 days - stupid antibiotics)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm sorry I'm mostly lurking atm - won't have much to say until Feb when we have our appointment. I am reading & keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. Love to you all xxx (AF finally arrived on Monday - after 49 days - stupid antibiotics)

Thinking of you dear. Looking forward to hearing about your appointment in Feb. :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou ladies. :hugs:
> I know it's for such a wondrous cause and that it is not forever.
> I am seriously thinking about jacking the job in tomorrow before I get worse. Money is not a huge issue and I can find jobs quite easily. Thinking I might just study a bit while pregnant and try to enjoy it. To be honest work is stressing me out so much I cannot sleep and it's making me cry.
> I will hopefully see my GP this week but because of holidays I may have to wait. Hopefully I can take something if only for a wee while and get some sleep!
> :cry:
> 
> I can't remember where you are or if you can find these in your area but preggie pops worked for my nausia and my friends who've had full blown sickness swear by these. Preggie Pops and queasy pops
> 
> As for the job. If money is of no concern and your stressing you absolutely should stop. Stress is not good for you or the baby. You really need this time to relax and again, I say ENJOY the blessed event even through the sickness. The stress will only wreak more havoc on you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks MA sadly cannot get them in New Zealand, so I'm living on a meal replacement called Complan and ginger capsules. I am so scared this will linger on and I won't enjoy any part of being pregnant :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

Lucy1973 said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou ladies. :hugs:
> I know it's for such a wondrous cause and that it is not forever.
> I am seriously thinking about jacking the job in tomorrow before I get worse. Money is not a huge issue and I can find jobs quite easily. Thinking I might just study a bit while pregnant and try to enjoy it. To be honest work is stressing me out so much I cannot sleep and it's making me cry.
> I will hopefully see my GP this week but because of holidays I may have to wait. Hopefully I can take something if only for a wee while and get some sleep!
> :cry:
> 
> Hi Vivienne, I was also really badly sick, had to have loads of time off, if you don't have to be at work for financial reasons I would stop working while you are pregnant and relax (wish I could!) to be honest I found nothing helped when I was sick, but you have to get something down or you feel worse, I ate energy sweets when I couldn't get anything else down. :hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lucy
> I did quit today and I feel so bad about it but I couldn't make it through another day. Just walking into work made me heave. I have resigned myself to the fact that it is going to be a struggle each day and some days will be better than others. My family are very supportive thank goodness but for how long I don't know!!! Some of our best friends are out from the States this week and are throwing a BBQ pool party tonight and I cannot go :cry:
> I know I just have to get over it and get on with it but it just doesn't seem fair!Click to expand...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv, don't worry about it. My advice is to take each day as it comes. If you don't feel well, you just don't feel well. Don't worry about making it to one function or another. Each womans pregnancy is different. There has to be something over there to help you get through. If not, I'll send you some preggie pops myself. They're all natural. You have options. I know my friend pregnant with twins had it bad and she said she just kept eating crackers and gingerale. 

I think you should take a shower or bath with bubbles when you can, put your pj's on and watch a funny movie to help you laugh a bit while your going through so much emotionally and physically. This too shall pass and you'll find yourself holding a beautiful little one in your hands. It's hard to see the end right now when your puking your brains out, but you'll get through. Your a strong woman. :hugs:

On another note, my husband would LOVE to visit New Zealand. He's infatuated with Lord Of The Rings. Honestly New Zealand is beautiful from what I've seen on Trekker. I can't imagine living in the middle of it all. I'm ready to pack my bags right now. :lol: :winkwink:


editing to say I just remembered that Lemon-Ginger tea is supposed to help with nausea. There are also teas for pregnancy symptoms like yours too, I wonder if a health food store would have that in your area?


----------



## Vivienne

MA you are such a wonderful person! I sometimes feel alone as even though my OH is so supportive he just doesn't understand how it feels to feel so powerless!

I have been nibbling on crackers and gingerale today and bananas and I intend to just be still for the time being and if I'm sick, I'm sick, it's not the end of the world. Although I have been treated all my life for a severe vomit phobia, with counseling and medication, so there is a certain amount of irony in that the one thing that truly terrifies the most is the one thing at this point in time I cannot control!!! My mother said of all the people to get galloping MS I would have to be the worst!!! HAHA

PS New Zealand is adorable, right now its 8.40pm, daylight still and about 27 degrees Celsius ( about 83 Fahrenheit). A true paradise:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

I am wanting some advice, I went to the docs here today for my first appt and they did my HCG bloods. My levels are 71 which is a little low seeing that my 5 day blastocycsts were transferred on 20th Dec. I also had a very small amount of brown/pink discharge when i wiped yesterday, it really was tiny. I now have to have another blood test done on Wednesday morning but I am worried sick that some thing is not right and I will lose this baby.

Does anyone have any experience of HCG levels?

Thanks so much


----------



## Lucy1973

Carole, sorry I don't have any experience of this, I never had my hcg done, but I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Vivienne, I had really bad MS but just nausea from 6 to 12 weeks, then it started to go away and was completely gone by 16 weeks, hope this is the same for you, and it doesn't last the whole time. :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Carol first of all I want to say Congrats! 

Secondly from everything I've read about hcg, you are on the low end of normal. Keep the word normal in your head. One number isn't enough to give you any info though. You will want to see your numbers double in the next 48 - 72 hours. Even if they don't double, it doesn't mean you'll lose the pregnancy, but it will mean they will want to keep monitoring you. The spotting can be very normal. Most women I know who have been or who are currently pregnant have had that in early pregnancy. Implantation bleeding can happen up to 8 weeks of pregnancy. If you start seeing red blood or have cramps, you should call your doctor. I know how scary this all is, but so far everything you describe is in the realm of normal.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey HT

Thank you so much for posting, it really does mean so much to me as I have been worrying all day. I was so estatic last week and now I am just petrified. 

I am lying on the sofa snuggled under a duvet praying for a good outcome but I just don't know. I have a weird feeling in my lower abdomen which I cannot describe. But i guess the worst thing is that there is nothing the doc or I can do but wait and pray for my levels to rise well. I am taking cyclogest progesterone pessaries 400mg 2 times a day so there is not much more I can do. I so want this to be ok, it has taken me 18months and IVF to get my first ever BFP and now I am so scared I am about to MC.


----------



## missyt

skye2010 said:


> Missy T,
> Sorry about this cycle bb. C there are 3 BFP's this month and our turn will surely come too. How are you feeling?

Sorry, skye, I haven't been online the past couple of days. I guess I'm feeling a bit down. I keep wondering why nothing is working eventhough nothing is physically wrong and everything is supposedly working right with us. The holidays were hard because I was around my in-laws and even the girls younger than me have kids. Its just hard being around that and feeling left out. How are you doing?


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie said:


> Viv I hope the morning sickness quickly but it will all be worth it!
> 
> Afm- Af showed today but I'm ok, a little bummed but ok. No meds for me for the next 2 cycles and then if we aren't pg we have decided to seek another opinion. I plan to try and temp if I can remember and use opks. I'm praying we can do this on our own!

FutreMommie, I'm so sorry that AF showed. I know EXACTLY how you feel. The disapointment each month is so frustrating. Maybe its meant for the two of us to get those BFP's on our own. I am hoping and praying that is the case. Its been hard for me to hold it together. It seems like an everyday battle. I definately have a lot of bad days lately. And I think I'm starting to drive my DH nuts. I think taking a break from all the meds, injections and appointments will do us some good. Hang in there and I'm praying for the both of us. :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Vivienne - please try not to stress about the sickness, even though I know it is hard. I was also one who was absolutely TERRIFIED (like, I worried endlessly about this before I even got pregnant!) that I would be horribly sick the whole 9 months. Mostly because I am very sensitive to hormones and have never even been able to tolerate the low-dose birth control pills. However, in reality, while I was very sick over the summer and missed out on some things (we have a backyard pool and I couldn't even bring myself to go out there ONCE this whole summer after becoming pregnant; also missed get togethers with friends etc) it truly does get better. As I've mentioned, they put me on Zofran which helped tremendously, and I still take it once a day (at night) because I cannot sleep through feeling nauseated and can't very well sit up all night eating crackers. The doc says it's absolutely fine. I feel sure they have that drug in NZ so you might ask your doc if that is something he or she, and you, would feel comfortable trying. I did wait until end of first tri to take it more regularly, but it's been a lifesaver. 

For me, saltine crackers and gingerale stayed down when nothing else would, and from there I learned I have to be really careful to always keep food in my tummy. Anything starchy, bland and filling (like pasta, bread, etc.) helped. I could also tolerate salty tastes (like cottage cheese) ahead of sweeter things. See what works for you, but you WILL get through it, I promise!! I know right now it feels like you've got a very long road ahead, but take it one day at a time. They fly by faster than you can imagine, even when you're not feeling great those weeks will still peel off the calendar and you'll be done before you know it! 

And don't worry about quitting your job. This baby is SO much more important and I have also cut my hours back, etc. because of pregnancy. When you're really sick there's just not much choice, but don't let it stress you!

Okay ladies :hugs: and :dust: to all for this New Year!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, I had that issue when I was pregnant with Jackson. I thought I had cancer and the Dr. called and told me not to get too excite but I was pregnant. My numbers were too low she kept saying and she wasn't sure it would take. It doubled. Turned out to be REALLY early so the numbers were right for the gestation. I agree with everything hearty said. 

Try not to stress too much or you'll get yourself all anxious through your whole pregnancy. Throughout my whole pregnancy they couldn't get heartbeats. It drove me up the wall with fear. Turns out our little guy was straight up and down so they'd either get his head or his bum. :rofl: Try to let those concerns roll off your shoulder. Relax a bit and just keep moving day by day. As for that feeling in the belly. I had it. I'm wondering if what your feeling is your belly trying to grow. That is what my issue was. My belly was stretching and growing.

Vivienne, nothing like pregnancy to push you through your phobia!:thumbup::winkwink: You'll have to get through it once you have the baby because you'll find that you'll be knee deep in poop, puke, dribble, teething, twice bitten food, etc. :rofl: Your being prepped in my opinion for the rest of your life with baby! :lol::hugs:


AFM, I went to the OB's today. I told my nurse whom I'm assigned to that there's something just not right about this cycle. I had my sonogram to check my follies and they made sure they checked everything. 

To share with you all, I've only had slight blood spotting with thick snot-like (sorry for the tmi) cm. The next day I had the same cm only with a light brown spotting. Of course you know about my woes with temperment on provera and the past two days I haven't gotten any sleep not to mention the unbareable cramps both front and lower back. It's been CRAZY!:wacko:

Doug and I waited in the waiting area for a half hour when she came out and said they noticed my lining was VERY thin. She said that's probably why my cycle was so odd this month. So she put me on an estrogen pill called Premarin for 10 days to thicken it up. My guess is for implantation?? I start the injectables again tonight and start labs and more sono's Wed. Frid. Mon. and Wed. My guess is I may need a bit more time, but only time will tell.

Has anyone ever been on Premarin for thin lining? I'm a bit concerned as this hasn't happened before.

I'll keep you posted on Wed. once I have the first testing:thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Happy new year, everyone!! :fool:

Sorry I've been MIA for so long. We were with family for the holidays and didn't have much internet access. I've been catching up on everything, though, and HUGE congratulations to Carole, Pablo and Viv!! :happydance: (Did I miss or forget someone? Those BFP posts seem like pages and pages ago and I can't remember now... I'm so sorry if I did!)

AFM, tomorrow is testing day/14dpo. It's also DH's birthday. I'd really love to give him a BFP for his birthday (because everything else on his wish list is really boring - HDMI cables for the tv and stuff like that!) but I'm trying to keep my desires and daydreaming in check and planning on a BFN as usual to keep me from being too upset. (But who am I kidding, really? We all know it's upsetting anyway.) Bought him the HDMI cables as a back-up plan. I've been moody and irritable as usual this past week, so I suspect AF will be here in the next few days. Our appt with the RE is next Wednesday to discuss what's the next step. I've been trying to prepare for it by writing down everything that pops into my head that I might want to ask him, and really I'm just so overwhelmed by the prospect that we need to move on to assisted conception that I don't know where to start. The basic problem is that I still haven't reached any peace as to how much "assistance" I want to go through. Hopefully I'll be better informed/educated after the appt and thus better able to make those decisions.

:hugs: to you all. I've missed you!


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am wanting some advice, I went to the docs here today for my first appt and they did my HCG bloods. My levels are 71 which is a little low seeing that my 5 day blastocycsts were transferred on 20th Dec. I also had a very small amount of brown/pink discharge when i wiped yesterday, it really was tiny. I now have to have another blood test done on Wednesday morning but I am worried sick that some thing is not right and I will lose this baby.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of HCG levels?
> 
> Thanks so much

I agree with Hearty - the number itself isn't important, the only thing that matters is if it goes up as it's supposed to. The only thing I can add to her advice (and I suspect she'd agree with me) is to try and relax... no amount of worrying will do anything to change your numbers. Right now you have absolutely no reason to believe there's anything wrong with your baby, so hold on tight to that! Just know that we're all here with you in this and praying for you. 

:hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Happy new year, everyone!! :fool:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for so long. We were with family for the holidays and didn't have much internet access. I've been catching up on everything, though, and HUGE congratulations to Carole, Pablo and Viv!! :happydance: (Did I miss or forget someone? Those BFP posts seem like pages and pages ago and I can't remember now... I'm so sorry if I did!)
> 
> AFM, tomorrow is testing day/14dpo. It's also DH's birthday. I'd really love to give him a BFP for his birthday (because everything else on his wish list is really boring - HDMI cables for the tv and stuff like that!) but I'm trying to keep my desires and daydreaming in check and planning on a BFN as usual to keep me from being too upset. (But who am I kidding, really? We all know it's upsetting anyway.) Bought him the HDMI cables as a back-up plan. I've been moody and irritable as usual this past week, so I suspect AF will be here in the next few days. Our appt with the RE is next Wednesday to discuss what's the next step. I've been trying to prepare for it by writing down everything that pops into my head that I might want to ask him, and really I'm just so overwhelmed by the prospect that we need to move on to assisted conception that I don't know where to start. The basic problem is that I still haven't reached any peace as to how much "assistance" I want to go through. Hopefully I'll be better informed/educated after the appt and thus better able to make those decisions.
> 
> :hugs: to you all. I've missed you!

There are many options dear friend. Don't lose hope at a baby. Aside from the "assistance" there are also options for adoption as well if you decide not to go further with assistance. The moral side is up to you dear. :hugs: YOU know what you can handle and what you can't.

Upon my own assistance, I had to do alot of inward thinking and seeking Gods advice as well. I went in feeling pretty sad because even though it took us 8 years naturally to conceive Jackson Jeffrey, I felt as though I was limiting God. My thought was if he performed one miracle, he could certainly do two. 

My husband and a few others ended up sharing with me that God gave gifts to many Dr.'s and there were some in Biblical times as well. We know Luke as the "Beloved Physician" and whom was used by God.

For us, we have already decided when enough is enough and sadly we differ but I understand and respect my husband enough to know that it is when we will call it quits. Our own moral beliefs as well as finances will be the cause of it when and if it comes to this stage. We had always planned to adopt even before marriage, so we will move forward with that. Seeing as though our insurance covers what we have now, we're going to exhaust our resources now because if I'll possibly be on bedrest for most of my pregnancy, it's better to ttc now than when I have a toddler through foster to adopt. I think we both have thought that it would be best to give all our children quality time and total focus. It would be hard to do if I'm on bedrest. So, the rest is in Gods hands for now.

All that to say I understand your thoughts on intervention. Just know it's your decision. You already sound like you are totally equipped with questions. It's THE BEST way to equip yourself for the future. Come up with a plan and discuss it with your hubby as we did to know when enough is enough for the both of you. In the end, I pray that your questions will be answered and that no matter which route you choose, you will find yourselves beloved parents in this new year!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- It really sounds like we are in the same boat, and I am hoping and praying that we get our bfps soon.

MA- I will still post on this thread because I am still ttc just taking a break from the meds. I took premarin after having scar tissue removed from my uterus and it helped to thicken my lining back up;no side effects. 

Carole- I know it's nearly impossible not to worry but try not to worry too much, I have my fingers crossed and know that everything will be ok.

AFM- I bought a digital therometer today and I'm excited about starting to temp and find out what is going on with my body. I determined that I have no control over this ttc thing, I never did so I'm just waiting on my turn I know it will happen! Don't get me wrong I was down in the dumps yesterday when AF arrived but I'm sure God understands that I am human and today I feel better. Now to figure out this temping thing....wish me luck!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- It really sounds like we are in the same boat, and I am hoping and praying that we get our bfps soon.
> 
> MA- I will still post on this thread because I am still ttc just taking a break from the meds. I took premarin after having scar tissue removed from my uterus and it helped to thicken my lining back up;no side effects.
> 
> Carole- I know it's nearly impossible not to worry but try not to worry too much, I have my fingers crossed and know that everything will be ok.
> 
> AFM- I bought a digital therometer today and I'm excited about starting to temp and find out what is going on with my body. I determined that I have no control over this ttc thing, I never did so I'm just waiting on my turn I know it will happen! Don't get me wrong I was down in the dumps yesterday when AF arrived but I'm sure God understands that I am human and today I feel better. Now to figure out this temping thing....wish me luck!

I think hearty is good with temping if I remember correctly. There were a few who temped regularly. I'm sure they'll have advice if you need it. I stopped because I have pcos it was all over the place. 

Yes, the thing about Jesus is he was tempted in the desert. He understands our temptations, our weaknesses, our emotions. He was there Himself. I'm sure He even shed a tear when you cried too. :hugs: Glad to hear you'll still be on. 

I'm not sure why my lining is so thin. It has me wondering all kinds of things. I'm just going to have to let it go and let my team handle it all. They're doing a great job and I feel safe in their care unlike much of the time the past two years with the other office. I'm exhausted from lack of sleep the past two days so I'll be resting. Doug has tomorrow off and I'd like to sleep in and then have a date night together. 

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Code:



Code:

evening ladies!

I didn't take notes so I hope I remember everything . . Here goes . . . 

vivienne, sorry for all the morning sickness. I have been nausous (sp) in the very early morning and in the evenings. No throwing up though. It's the progesterone in ur system that makes you sick, but that's a good thing,lots of hormones for healthy baby. My acupuncturist recommended ginger tea. Good luck girlie!!

FM And Missyt, I am sorry for the AFs. I know your frustration as we were undiagnosed infertility. All I can say is that if it can happen for us it will happen for you! Keep the faith, I am cheering for you. Ironically it was the cycle I had no idea of when I OVd that we got BFP, maybe the break in drugs will be the time off you need to get that BFP. 

Twinkle, yeh for Feb appt. can't wait to see how it goes.
HA, glad you had a good holiday! 
HT, good to see you are still lurking, what's the next plan of action? Think you OVd last week, hope the timming was right and a BFP is on the way!

CAROL, I ansewered the HCG question on the other thread, but I will add that like you I was freaking!! So I sort of did a little meditation and told myself there are just some things I can't control, let it go, relax and all that is meant to be will be. I know it's easier said than done, but there are some things that are out of our control. Plus no need worrying until the second bloo test. Hang in there sister!! We are her for you. 

MA, sorry about the thin linning, but it sounds like you have a really great team working for you! Also sounds like they have a good game plan in place. I have my fingers crossed!!

I think that's everyone. . . If I forgot anyone i'm sorry. 

AFM, feeling crappy since I got my flu shot yesterday.. Had a bad reaction and ended up with a fever of 102 last nigt. On top of the aches and chills of feeling like I had the flu I was nauseous and had heartburn. Needless to say didn't sleep well. Went to have blood drawn this am (still checking HCG) then went to acupuncture then home for a three hour nap and late to work. 

hope everyone has a good night!
xxx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I think those flu shots are a crock! My husband, being an RN has to have them. He was sick with the flu just last week. I haven't had a shot in years. When they were scared about the swine flu and wanted everyone to take that AND the flu shot, I was pregnant with Jackson and downright refused. All the nurse practitioner could say was "your putting yourself at risk" When asked why? She said well, it's all over the news. The news isn't always accurate. I found her answer a bit odd....but then I see how she reacted when I lost my mucus plug and think...what an idiot!

That reaction must have been just awful. :hugs: everyone I know seems to think they always get sick when they get the flu shot. While I'm sleep deprived and hormonal, I'm not often sick with a cold and flu. When I do get signs I go straight to my health store for echinacea and goldenseal (which you can't have while pregnant) and Oscillococcinum. 

I think the reason I don't get sick is all the garlic, fruits, and vitamins I've been taking though I really don't know for sure.

As for the Premarin, I've heard from several people that they actually got pregnant because it thickened their lining. So I'm hoping for a nice :bfp: this month. :thumbup:


I hope you feel better dear friend. It makes me mad that you were sick after taking that shot which is supposed to help pregnant women.


----------



## Hope_12

Hi There!! I've been lurking around for the past couple of weeks and shared a few posts at the beginning of my 2ww. This is our 20th cycle of TTC and I'm so thrilled to share that after a clomid / IUI cycle, I just tested at 14dpo and we got our very first BFP ever!! I cannot believe it - my own hope was really starting to fade. Thank you for all the uplifting and inspiring posts that you have shared with each other and that I have been able to read over the past couple of weeks. They have been so helpful. Praying that you will each get your BFPs very soon.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hope_12 said:


> Hi There!! I've been lurking around for the past couple of weeks and shared a few posts at the beginning of my 2ww. This is our 20th cycle of TTC and I'm so thrilled to share that after a clomid / IUI cycle, I just tested at 14dpo and we got our very first BFP ever!! I cannot believe it - my own hope was really starting to fade. Thank you for all the uplifting and inspiring posts that you have shared with each other and that I have been able to read over the past couple of weeks. They have been so helpful. Praying that you will each get your BFPs very soon.

WTG Hope!!:happydance: Now you can "graduate" with the others to the new thread they just created. I'm SO excited to see another bfp. Just shows that nothing happens quickly. :thumbup:

I can't wait to hear about your journey dear! Please keep us posted.

Come Ooooooooooooooooooon :bfp: for all the rest of us. There seems to be something in the water. I just know we'll have more soon:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Hope_12

Thanks SO much MA - you are so wise and so kind...it's still soooo early, but after waiting for 20 months for the 2nd line to appear, and wanting and praying and pleading, I know this baby is going to be so loved!

I hope you don't mind me for going down a bit of a spiritual tangent, but in this past cycle, I decided to do something different...something I haven't done before. I went to a Christian healing service and asked to be prayed over to be able to conceive a healthy baby. More than Clomid and IUI, I believe my BFP is a gift from God.

I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hope_12 said:


> Thanks SO much MA - you are so wise and so kind...it's still soooo early, but after waiting for 20 months for the 2nd line to appear, and wanting and praying and pleading, I know this baby is going to be so loved!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me for going down a bit of a spiritual tangent, but in this past cycle, I decided to do something different...something I haven't done before. I went to a Christian healing service and asked to be prayed over to be able to conceive a healthy baby. More than Clomid and IUI, I believe my BFP is a gift from God.
> 
> I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.

Oh, I wholeheartedly agree. God is SO good:happydance: Someone actually mentioned that I should do the same. I'm even more interested in doing it. Thanks for sharing with us. Remember to keep stress free....take one day at a time and ENJOY your blessed pregnancy.:flower:


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> Hey HT
> 
> Thank you so much for posting, it really does mean so much to me as I have been worrying all day. I was so estatic last week and now I am just petrified.
> 
> I am lying on the sofa snuggled under a duvet praying for a good outcome but I just don't know. I have a weird feeling in my lower abdomen which I cannot describe. But i guess the worst thing is that there is nothing the doc or I can do but wait and pray for my levels to rise well. I am taking cyclogest progesterone pessaries 400mg 2 times a day so there is not much more I can do. I so want this to be ok, it has taken me 18months and IVF to get my first ever BFP and now I am so scared I am about to MC.

That weird feeling, sort of tight and uncomfortable??? I had that. Please don't stress. The spotting is normal and as HT said it's only if it's bright red and with cramps that there may be an issue. Just remember that ecstatic feeling and keep well. :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Thanks Rottpaw. I had a bit of a chuckle as I pictured women around the world sitting up in bed all night nibbling on crackers like squirrels!!!!:haha:
I do find salty better, such crackers, plain cheese and cottage cheese and yes the moment I start feeling sick again I cram a cracker in my mouth!! I have a box permanently glued to my hand!!
I will be making an appointment with my GP tomorrow to see if I can get something that helps with the night nausea (Zofran is on my list of ones I'll mention). He knows all about my severe aversion to vomit and will hopefully see that taking something may be the lesser of two evils in my case.

One of the saddest aspects for me is that I no longer can tolerate :coffee: :cry: my favourite beverage

Peace and love to all and a bushel load of:dust: to each


----------



## Vivienne

Hope_12 said:


> Hi There!! I've been lurking around for the past couple of weeks and shared a few posts at the beginning of my 2ww. This is our 20th cycle of TTC and I'm so thrilled to share that after a clomid / IUI cycle, I just tested at 14dpo and we got our very first BFP ever!! I cannot believe it - my own hope was really starting to fade. Thank you for all the uplifting and inspiring posts that you have shared with each other and that I have been able to read over the past couple of weeks. They have been so helpful. Praying that you will each get your BFPs very soon.

Whoop whoop!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> Hey HT
> 
> Thank you so much for posting, it really does mean so much to me as I have been worrying all day. I was so estatic last week and now I am just petrified.
> 
> I am lying on the sofa snuggled under a duvet praying for a good outcome but I just don't know. I have a weird feeling in my lower abdomen which I cannot describe. But i guess the worst thing is that there is nothing the doc or I can do but wait and pray for my levels to rise well. I am taking cyclogest progesterone pessaries 400mg 2 times a day so there is not much more I can do. I so want this to be ok, it has taken me 18months and IVF to get my first ever BFP and now I am so scared I am about to MC.
> 
> That weird feeling, sort of tight and uncomfortable??? I had that. Please don't stress. The spotting is normal and as HT said it's only if it's bright red and with cramps that there may be an issue. Just remember that ecstatic feeling and keep well. :hugs:Click to expand...

I believe what you both are feeling is your uterus expanding. So your feeling like a kind of stretch. It was hard for me to describe it when I was going through it too. It feels odd.


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> Hey HT
> 
> Thank you so much for posting, it really does mean so much to me as I have been worrying all day. I was so estatic last week and now I am just petrified.
> 
> I am lying on the sofa snuggled under a duvet praying for a good outcome but I just don't know. I have a weird feeling in my lower abdomen which I cannot describe. But i guess the worst thing is that there is nothing the doc or I can do but wait and pray for my levels to rise well. I am taking cyclogest progesterone pessaries 400mg 2 times a day so there is not much more I can do. I so want this to be ok, it has taken me 18months and IVF to get my first ever BFP and now I am so scared I am about to MC.
> 
> That weird feeling, sort of tight and uncomfortable??? I had that. Please don't stress. The spotting is normal and as HT said it's only if it's bright red and with cramps that there may be an issue. Just remember that ecstatic feeling and keep well. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I believe what you both are feeling is your uterus expanding. So your feeling like a kind of stretch. It was hard for me to describe it when I was going through it too. It feels odd.Click to expand...

Yes like someone is trying to inflate a balloon in your groin


----------



## lynnb

Hope_12 said:


> Thanks SO much MA - you are so wise and so kind...it's still soooo early, but after waiting for 20 months for the 2nd line to appear, and wanting and praying and pleading, I know this baby is going to be so loved!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me for going down a bit of a spiritual tangent, but in this past cycle, I decided to do something different...something I haven't done before. I went to a Christian healing service and asked to be prayed over to be able to conceive a healthy baby. More than Clomid and IUI, I believe my BFP is a gift from God.
> 
> I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.

Congratulations :happydance:

I got my :bfp: yesterday after faint + the day before :happydance: & I too did something different that cycle, I wrote to Santa :rofl: I know it probably wasn't anything to do with that but I think it gave me a little hope, that & my Dr admitting that maybe we need help & sending DH for sperm test & recommending a fertility clinic for us to look at

Keeping everything cross for the rest of you & sending you all loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, DH gets the HDMI cables for his birthday tonight. :bfn:

It's now been two years since we started ttc, and honestly I just feel like giving up more than anything else. :sad1:


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs::hugs: HA don't give up hope - our time will come xxxxx


----------



## rottpaw

Vivienne said:


> Thanks Rottpaw. I had a bit of a chuckle as I pictured women around the world sitting up in bed all night nibbling on crackers like squirrels!!!!:haha:
> I do find salty better, such crackers, plain cheese and cottage cheese and yes the moment I start feeling sick again I cram a cracker in my mouth!! I have a box permanently glued to my hand!!
> I will be making an appointment with my GP tomorrow to see if I can get something that helps with the night nausea (Zofran is on my list of ones I'll mention). He knows all about my severe aversion to vomit and will hopefully see that taking something may be the lesser of two evils in my case.
> 
> One of the saddest aspects for me is that I no longer can tolerate :coffee: :cry: my favourite beverage
> 
> Peace and love to all and a bushel load of:dust: to each

I've been off coffee ever since about 3w5d. It just did not taste right and, in fact, that was the very first sign I actually had that, looking back, I'd never had before. Too funny! But I know what you mean; seems to add insult to injury when you don't feel well, don't rest well and then can't even have coffee! I miss mine too!! I'm still not back on it, not even decaf. :nope:

Please keep us posted on what the doc says and yes, keep those crackers handy! All the nights I sat up feeling sorry for myself - like you I did draw some comfort from knowing I was not alone and you definitely are not!! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, DH gets the HDMI cables for his birthday tonight. :bfn:
> 
> It's now been two years since we started ttc, and honestly I just feel like giving up more than anything else. :sad1:

HA I am so sorry and I know it's so discouraging (we went 18 months before BFP), but please don't lose faith! This group is picking up steam with BFP's and I know your turn and that of all the ladies on here is right around the corner! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

I haven't had chance to get on the site over the holidays due to a combination of family stuff and the site crashing. I wanted to pop on first of all to say

Happy New Year!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Then of course I wanted to check for BFP's and what do I find?

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Ladies even my expectations have been exceeded - you've done brilliantly.

Carole - I gave an almighty gasp when I read your post and it made Scarlett jump. I cannot tell you how happy I am for you. Try not to stress about pains, numbers and discharge. I know you will anyway but try and relax. I kept telling myself what will be will be and stressing about it won't change a thing.

Pablo - :happydance: so exciting!

Lynnb, Hope_12 and Vivienne - I hope you are all well?

On the subject of morning sickness - dry biscuits, crackers and ice-lollies worked for me. I had nausea for the first 6 weeks then it stopped and came back weeks 10-14. Then it went away again and just came back occasionally throughout 2nd tri&3rd tri.

HA - please don't give up hope. xx

Mommy's if I don't have chance to come on this thread for a while I don't worry because I know that you will have been hear giving wise and brilliant advice and support. You really are a lovely lady.

:hugs: to everyone else TTC - I think the year has started on a bit of a roll. Stay positive everyone - sending :dust: and lots of love


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I hope you have been able to get some rest and I hope the premerin thickens up the lining and you get your bfp

Pablo- Hope you feel better soon, I can't believe you still went to work! You Rock!

HA- Don't give up! I've never had a mc but I have been ttc for 3 yrs now and know that it can be frusturating!!!! 

Hope12- Thanks for sharing your story and yes your baby is a beautiful gift from God!


----------



## pablo797

CONGRADS Lymmb and Hope!!! So excited for you both. We were ttc for almost 2 years as well before our BFP.. So excited for you both! Please join the new thread it's in the lounge section under pregnancy then over 35 grads. Lot's of newbies there!!

HA, I know how hard it is! PLEASE don't give up! I agree with Mrs.J,we are on a roll, everyons time will come. As MA said something in the water. 

FM, HT,and MA fingers crossed this BFP wave keeps rolling!! 

xxx anna


----------



## twinkle1975

:argh:Just popped over to the new Graduates thread - looks nice - hope to stay longer someday!


----------



## twinkle1975

Just took my Christmas tickers down :cry:
Also put one on that says how long we've been ttc - quite depressing now I've seen it written down


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lynnb said:



> Hope_12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks SO much MA - you are so wise and so kind...it's still soooo early, but after waiting for 20 months for the 2nd line to appear, and wanting and praying and pleading, I know this baby is going to be so loved!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me for going down a bit of a spiritual tangent, but in this past cycle, I decided to do something different...something I haven't done before. I went to a Christian healing service and asked to be prayed over to be able to conceive a healthy baby. More than Clomid and IUI, I believe my BFP is a gift from God.
> 
> I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.
> 
> Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday after faint + the day before :happydance: & I too did something different that cycle, I wrote to Santa :rofl: I know it probably wasn't anything to do with that but I think it gave me a little hope, that & my Dr admitting that maybe we need help & sending DH for sperm test & recommending a fertility clinic for us to look at
> 
> Keeping everything cross for the rest of you & sending you all loads of sticky :dust:Click to expand...

:rofl: I did TOO. I asked santa to ask God to bless us with children. I put it in the box at Macy's. :rofl: My husband thought I was :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> :hugs::hugs: HA don't give up hope - our time will come xxxxx

That's right dear. Don't you DARE give up when you've already put SO MUCH into it. Honestly it took us 8 years without fertility help and that's because we gave up because the Dr.'s said we never could conceive. Low and behold our little miracle showed up. Granted with the accident he's in heaven now, but he's still our little miracle.

You said you were going to the specialist with questions. Keep moving forward. You can do this!! All this waiting, the pain of not conceiving.....it will be worth it when your finally holding your little one in your hands darlin!:hugs:

Twinkle, I know it's depressing but you shouldn't look at the months you haven't conceived. Look to the month you WILL succeed!:happydance:

Mrs.J you are too kind:hugs::kiss::flower:


Well I'm just delighted! If anything, those of us still waiting should find HOPE! Somethings in the water. Most of these ladies who have conceived have waited a long time, or have had losses and are carrying to term. It's absolutely possitively BEAUTIFUL!:happydance: It gives me hope. Again ladies, lets not look at what we don't have or focus on how long it takes to get there....lets focus on the gift we'll have when we finally succeed. NONE of us who've been in this room will EVER take for granted the gifts they have.

May you all continue to be blessed in the New Year! :hug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Twinkle it was very cute of you to pop into the graduates thread, hope to see you and everyone else there soon! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hope_12 said:


> Hi There!! I've been lurking around for the past couple of weeks and shared a few posts at the beginning of my 2ww. This is our 20th cycle of TTC and I'm so thrilled to share that after a clomid / IUI cycle, I just tested at 14dpo and we got our very first BFP ever!! I cannot believe it - my own hope was really starting to fade. Thank you for all the uplifting and inspiring posts that you have shared with each other and that I have been able to read over the past couple of weeks. They have been so helpful. Praying that you will each get your BFPs very soon.

Congrats, Hope12! I'm so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, DH gets the HDMI cables for his birthday tonight. :bfn:
> 
> It's now been two years since we started ttc, and honestly I just feel like giving up more than anything else. :sad1:

I'm so sorry, HappyAuntie. I felt the same huge let down and disapointment when AF came about a week and a half ago. Seeing all these BFP's on here gives me confidence that it will happen for us some day. Just know you aren't alone. I've been feeling really down lately now that the holidays are over and I got AF. Try to keep you head up. I'm trying too.:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies, thought I'd start posting here, I'm 37 and we will be TTC#2 in the summer (I turn 38 June 7th)! Had our little princess Zoëlle June 2nd 2010 and we'd love to give her a brother or sister soon... Right now I'm still using birth control, our goal is to time it so that Z is at least 2 years old by the time #2 rolls around. Hoping to get to know you all, HUGS!


----------



## Tititimes2

Vivienne said:


> Thankyou ladies. :hugs:
> I know it's for such a wondrous cause and that it is not forever.
> I am seriously thinking about jacking the job in tomorrow before I get worse. Money is not a huge issue and I can find jobs quite easily. Thinking I might just study a bit while pregnant and try to enjoy it. To be honest work is stressing me out so much I cannot sleep and it's making me cry.
> I will hopefully see my GP this week but because of holidays I may have to wait. Hopefully I can take something if only for a wee while and get some sleep!
> :cry:

Viv- just had a similar conversation with my best friend who is in month 5 with complications. Your health (both of you) is paramount. If you are lucky enough not to work than God has send you yet another blessing. Take care of yourself and that little one.

FM - thanks for the Clomid info. That makes sense to me. I'll take more eggs if it means a better chance for success. I have to admit that as much as I want that little one and will do what it takes, I am a little nervous about how my body/emotions will react to the Clomid. 

AFM- still sick. Just got my antibiotics yesterday and trying to deal with a congestion migraine. Shoot me now.
to see the doctor again. AF should arrive Saturday and the hyster-- (Fallopian tube test) is scheduled for next week.


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> Viv I hope the morning sickness quickly but it will all be worth it!
> 
> Afm- Af showed today but I'm ok, a little bummed but ok. No meds for me for the next 2 cycles and then if we aren't pg we have decided to seek another opinion. I plan to try and temp if I can remember and use opks. I'm praying we can do this on our own!

Sorry to hear FM. I know it is hard work through but you are one of the most resilient women I know here and believe in my heart that your day is coming. Praying for you too!


----------



## FutureMommie

Titi- Thank you so much, that means so much! I so hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, DH gets the HDMI cables for his birthday tonight. :bfn:
> 
> It's now been two years since we started ttc, and honestly I just feel like giving up more than anything else. :sad1:

Please don't, so much can be done these days :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> lynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope_12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks SO much MA - you are so wise and so kind...it's still soooo early, but after waiting for 20 months for the 2nd line to appear, and wanting and praying and pleading, I know this baby is going to be so loved!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me for going down a bit of a spiritual tangent, but in this past cycle, I decided to do something different...something I haven't done before. I went to a Christian healing service and asked to be prayed over to be able to conceive a healthy baby. More than Clomid and IUI, I believe my BFP is a gift from God.
> 
> I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.
> 
> Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday after faint + the day before :happydance: & I too did something different that cycle, I wrote to Santa :rofl: I know it probably wasn't anything to do with that but I think it gave me a little hope, that & my Dr admitting that maybe we need help & sending DH for sperm test & recommending a fertility clinic for us to look at
> 
> Keeping everything cross for the rest of you & sending you all loads of sticky :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I did TOO. I asked santa to ask God to bless us with children. I put it in the box at Macy's. :rofl: My husband thought I was :wacko:Click to expand...

Just tell him if you don't ask you don't get!!


----------



## Vivienne

Just a little funny thing that happened just now that cheered me up, we had another aftershock, about a 3.9 (we have hundreds that are small and a couple that really shake the house each week). Anyway my kitten who was standing on the window ledge singing at raindrops fell out the window with an almighty squeak! It was priceless, I had to laugh. She was fine :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hey ladies, thought I'd start posting here, I'm 37 and we will be TTC#2 in the summer (I turn 38 June 7th)! Had our little princess Zoëlle June 2nd 2010 and we'd love to give her a brother or sister soon... Right now I'm still using birth control, our goal is to time it so that Z is at least 2 years old by the time #2 rolls around. Hoping to get to know you all, HUGS!

Hi there Junebug! I think the thread that fits you is the 35+ ttc #2 or more as everyone in here has been trying for some time to conceive their first child or carry a child to term.

I just want to welcome you to the forum though and wish you the best ttc #2:hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yup, Premarin I found out from a friend of mine who's an RN and has PCOS. It's horse pee. :rofl: So I'm injesting urine from a female horse. :lol: Whatever works I guess.:winkwink: 

Tomorrow starts the blood tests and another set of ultrasounds every other day for the next two weeks. Here we go. Praying for a :bfp: 

I must say it would be AWESOME if we could get pregnant this month. First of all, our favorite time of year is October, our son was born and sadly passed in that month so it would bring some joy then AND it would be GREAT to find we're pregnant on our 10 year anniversary February 9th. What a gift that would be. I'm REALLY praying for a miracle this month. :winkwink:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Yup, Premarin I found out from a friend of mine who's an RN and has PCOS. It's horse pee. :rofl: So I'm injesting urine from a female horse. :lol: Whatever works I guess.:winkwink:
> 
> Tomorrow starts the blood tests and another set of ultrasounds every other day for the next two weeks. Here we go. Praying for a :bfp:
> 
> I must say it would be AWESOME if we could get pregnant this month. First of all, our favorite time of year is October, our son was born and sadly passed in that month so it would bring some joy then AND it would be GREAT to find we're pregnant on our 10 year anniversary February 9th. What a gift that would be. I'm REALLY praying for a miracle this month. :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::


----------



## lynnb

Mommy's Angel said:


> Yup, Premarin I found out from a friend of mine who's an RN and has PCOS. It's horse pee. :rofl: So I'm injesting urine from a female horse. :lol: Whatever works I guess.:winkwink:
> 
> Tomorrow starts the blood tests and another set of ultrasounds every other day for the next two weeks. Here we go. Praying for a :bfp:
> 
> I must say it would be AWESOME if we could get pregnant this month. First of all, our favorite time of year is October, our son was born and sadly passed in that month so it would bring some joy then AND it would be GREAT to find we're pregnant on our 10 year anniversary February 9th. What a gift that would be. I'm REALLY praying for a miracle this month. :winkwink:

:rofl:

I'm praying for you too & everyone else on here

:dust: to all


----------



## Vivienne

Saw my doctor today and I've lost 5 kilos now which he didn't like the look off but I'm not dehydrated so yay. He said there was a small possibility that I was with twins because I do have a bit of a hard bump for 2 months but I just laughed and said hell no!
Also he took my ms seriously and prescribed me haloperidol (anti-psychotic drugs?) but apparently good for nausea and don't cross the placental barrier so f'xd it's going to get better. :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.

I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time. 

I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.

Why can't things be easy.


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh Carole :cry: I'm so very, very sorry. I cannot find the words :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

so sorry carole :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OOOO nooo Carole. ;(((( I am sooo sorry hun... I can't belive. Been out of the internet for a few days now and I just turned to BNP to see this news. :( Is it sure? I don't know what to say. Lots and lot's of hugs and kisses. I wish you could have a miracle xxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh Carole, I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Carole I posted a note on our other thread as well, but I am SO so sorry and sending you all our love and :hugs: and prayers.


----------



## Tititimes2

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.
> 
> I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time.
> 
> I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.
> 
> Why can't things be easy.

Carole- I am so very sorry. I know how hard it is to get that news. And give yourself time to grieve and feel. It is not easy. And I think we all here can safely say that nothing worth having is truly easy. Time will help you find your way forward.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, thought I'd start posting here, I'm 37 and we will be TTC#2 in the summer (I turn 38 June 7th)! Had our little princess Zoëlle June 2nd 2010 and we'd love to give her a brother or sister soon... Right now I'm still using birth control, our goal is to time it so that Z is at least 2 years old by the time #2 rolls around. Hoping to get to know you all, HUGS!
> 
> Hi there Junebug! I think the thread that fits you is the 35+ ttc #2 or more as everyone in here has been trying for some time to conceive their first child or carry a child to term.
> 
> I just want to welcome you to the forum though and wish you the best ttc #2:hugs::thumbup::flower:Click to expand...


Thanks and Sorry... I just saw TTC and over 35 and felt right at home! :flower: Good luck everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Carole, what are your numbers? They don't always tell the whole story, though they can be indicative of a non viable pregnancy. Have you consulted with the clinic in London? I guess I feel apprehensive for you to stop progesterone in the event that your hcg is a little slower to rise. The best way to confirm a viable or non viable pregnancy is through an ultrasound between 6 and 7 weeks. I'm so sorry you have been given this news honey. I've been there. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Edit, Carole when you say they were halved do to mean they lowered by half? If so ignore my previous post. Having been through 3 losses, I can relate to your devastation. Right now you don't need to figure out what you will do in the future. Right now you focus on getting through today. You need to allow yourself the space to grieve. I'm thinking about you.


----------



## missyt

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.
> 
> I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time.
> 
> I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.
> 
> Why can't things be easy.

Carole, I'm so sorry. The constant disapointment is heartwrenching. And it gets to a point where its beyond disapointment and takes on a whole new emotion. My brother and SIL are adopting a little girl this month. They are both 41 and this will be their first child. The best advice she gave me is that you have to determine for yourself what your limit is and what is enough emotionally. Your mental health is the most important thing right now. I've gotten to the point where I need to decide when I'm going to have enough and take the route my brother and SIL did. They decided it meant more to them to help a young mother in need rather than put themselves through all the testing, procedures and let downs. I'm praying for you and please hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

oh my heavens carol, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I can't help but break down and cry when I saw this. My prayers are with you and your family.:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

carole, I posted a note on the other thread too, but you can ever have enough hugs right now. Soooo sorry for all you're going through!!! Huge hugs to you and thinking of you. As alsways HT has good advice, take time and grieve. Lots of love, anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Saw my doctor today and I've lost 5 kilos now which he didn't like the look off but I'm not dehydrated so yay. He said there was a small possibility that I was with twins because I do have a bit of a hard bump for 2 months but I just laughed and said hell no!
> Also he took my ms seriously and prescribed me haloperidol (anti-psychotic drugs?) but apparently good for nausea and don't cross the placental barrier so f'xd it's going to get better. :thumbup:

Just wanted to mention...my friend who was sick like you?? She had twins too.:thumbup: Two girls:haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.
> 
> I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time.
> 
> I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.
> 
> Why can't things be easy.

First, I want to say I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I've been there and I know the heartache. :hugs: Just know that we are here for you through all of this and I know it's just words right now, but please don't give up. This is a tough loss. Something you've waited for, for a long time. Your pregnancy WILL happen even though this one has come to a very sad ending for you. Look to those who've conceived after a loss. There are plenty and it's not over. Your age has nothing to do with it unless you give it that momentum. While you are feeling down, I'll choose to be your bright side until you are able to do so for yourself. In the meantime, rant, rave and cry, grieve and you'll make the right choice of what the right direction is for you Carole. I can't tell you enough how sorry I am. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, :sigh: forgot about our cell bills and even though we've paid them on time or early for the past ten years....and even though they mentioned our next payment is due on the 24th, they turned off our cell phones without notice today. 

I have no way of contacting my husband to fix the issue while he's working at the cardiac unit and the ob's office is closed to find out exactly what I'm supposed to do concerning doseage for injectables. I got no sleep last night pumped with all these meds and I'm feeling pretty darn stressed and pretty darn low today. It'll all work out no doubt, but I wish it were without all the intense drama surrounding the phone issue. :cry

The least they could have done was notify me they were turning it off before they did it. I haven't not payed my bill before...it should have told them something. Totally slipped my mind since I'm so foggy lately.

Edited to update that my husband called them and they made a mistake. Phones are back on and all is well. Phew!


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole I'm so sorry, I can only send my love and hugs xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Carole I have no words that would make you feel better so I just want to send you lots of HUGS!


----------



## Vivienne

God Carole I am so sorry :cry: I am weeping as I write. FM is right there are no words just know we are here always :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well, :sigh: forgot about our cell bills and even though we've paid them on time or early for the past ten years....and even though they mentioned our next payment is due on the 24th, they turned off our cell phones without notice today.
> 
> I have no way of contacting my husband to fix the issue while he's working at the cardiac unit and the ob's office is closed to find out exactly what I'm supposed to do concerning doseage for injectables. I got no sleep last night pumped with all these meds and I'm feeling pretty darn stressed and pretty darn low today. It'll all work out no doubt, but I wish it were without all the intense drama surrounding the phone issue. :cry
> 
> The least they could have done was notify me they were turning it off before they did it. I haven't not payed my bill before...it should have told them something. Totally slipped my mind since I'm so foggy lately.
> 
> Edited to update that my husband called them and they made a mistake. Phones are back on and all is well. Phew!

Mommy'sAngel, I have noticed that I have been the same way too since TTC has been consuming me. I used to be on top of things all the time but I find things slipping my mind all the time. Its really hard to keep it together sometimes. I know how you feel. For me its a daily battle.


----------



## missyt

So Ladies, I'm CD12 and I took the ovulation predictor test this morning. It came up positive so I convinced DH to BD this morning. We are taking a break from IUI this month so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it might happen naturally this time. I needed a break from the meds and injections. I was getting worried that it didn't look good at work that I kept taking off to go to the monitoring appointments. We live in the middle of nowhere and my fertility specialist is 1 1/2 hours away so I usually had to take either the whole morning or afternoon off. I'm trying to stay positive and hoping for a BFP this time. I'm praying for one before I turn 37 in April.


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I hope this is it too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep up the bd'ing!!!!

AFM- Af just ended and I am cd5 waiting for my opks to come in the mail. Like Missyt I am taking a break from the meds and IUI's and we are going it naturally! I'm praying this is my cycle.


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I hope this is it too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep up the bd'ing!!!!
> 
> AFM- Af just ended and I am cd5 waiting for my opks to come in the mail. Like Missyt I am taking a break from the meds and IUI's and we are going it naturally! I'm praying this is my cycle.

Good luck, FutureMommie. Maybe this is the break we need! Fingers crossed and prayers for both of us!


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck for this cycle FutureMommie and Missyt xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

oh yay missy! :hugs: praying this is your month. Yes, the fertility route can cause foggy minds and I'll tell ya, I have a hard enough time with my memory without the drugs. :rofl: 

FM I'm also praying you get your positive O so you can get on bd'ing. Praying this is your month too. Would be nice to see you both conceive around the same time.

AFM, I have another appointment for blood and pelvic ultrasound tomorrow. We actually started :sex: on Wed. just because I felt he needed to relax a bit and we'll REALLY start this weekend just in case over the weekend I were to ovulate. Highly doubt it, but ya never know, I'm not exactly predictable. :thumbsup: 

I wish I could try on my own. While Jackson was conceived without drugs, I had now idea when I ovulated as I didn't get a period and was told I never ovulated. When I go to temp, my temps are all over the place. So this way is the only way I can actually monitor when I'll be "close" to ovulation. My body is SO odd! :lol:

Enjoy your time off ladies. I do hope you find renewal and maybe we'll even have a couple more announcements. I'd like to see that!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Good luck, ladies! :thumbup:

AFM, today is officially cd1, and my mood is starting to improve. Still working on my list of questions for the RE for next week. DH has his SA on Monday, and he's actually taking it better than expected so far. He didn't have to do one earlier because we'd gotten pregnant so easily the first two times, and at the time he made a big show of being relieved that he didn't have to. Frankly his attitude then really pi$$ed me off, given the fact that I have to have hoo-ha exposed for everyone under the sun every time I go in - the least he can do is give a sample! I let him know at the time how his attitude was making me feel, and he's being much more mature about it now. Not that he's excited about it, but he's willing to buck up and do what he has to do without complaining now - amazing how much a little shift in his attitude can change mine, and make me feel more supported and less alone. 

Carole, honey, how are you doing? So many of us here know exactly the hurt you're going through... we're all here for you and ready to lift you up, or just let you cry/vent/rage... anything you need. :hugs:

HT, any news from the specialist in FL?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HA, glad things are looking up for you dear! :hugs: It's a "process" as I say. Doug has never given me any issues with semen analysis, however my moodswings has made him a bit more sarcastic and irritable too. I feel guilty sometimes and then I remember, "HEY! I'm the one that gets poked, prodded, lies there with my hoo hoo open for all to see, feel cramps, pain, have hair where it's not supposed to grow and feel overwhelmed in the course of the day on top of everything else that has to get done". So while it's hard for our guys...it's certainly no picnic for the rest of us!

I no longer feel guilty, however I'm trying to find a more positive attitude. Usually, and I know some of you think my attitude can be amazing...but contrary to this, my attitude can sometimes be a mere glass almost empty instead of looking at things the more positive way of glass half full. It's helping me to be more aware of what's coming out of my mouth so that I don't come across as selfish and/or with low self esteem. As many of us, how positive I am depends on the day and how many injections of hormones I've had :lol: but for the most part, I think it's starting to work.

So keep marching forward ladies. I'm looking forward to more bfp's as there has to be something in the water right now.:rofl:

Love you all dearly!


----------



## pablo797

Good Luck FM and missyT, fingers crossed!!!

MA, Glad the phone tings got worked out. I feel totally abandoned without my phone.

HA, I know this is a struggle, such a mind trip too. Hang in there and glad DH is not giving you a hard time. 

xxx Anna


----------



## Goldy

OMG Carole am so sorry, your loss is our loss and you are in my thoughts at this time. Whenever anyone goes through this, it almost feels like we are replaying our losses. I can only say take your time to grieve and after grieving move on as that is the best you can do as you have no control over what is happening...


----------



## skye2010

Carole, I've been thinking of you, I hope you are ok xxx

MissyT, good luck!! Some women get pregnant naturally in between treatments. I am so hoping that this would happen to me. :) I'm in my fertile time too. Next month is IVF for me. I'm not dreading it but we could all do with a bit of luck and miracle :))


----------



## Vivienne

missyt said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Missyt- I hope this is it too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep up the bd'ing!!!!
> 
> AFM- Af just ended and I am cd5 waiting for my opks to come in the mail. Like Missyt I am taking a break from the meds and IUI's and we are going it naturally! I'm praying this is my cycle.
> 
> Good luck, FutureMommie. Maybe this is the break we need! Fingers crossed and prayers for both of us!Click to expand...

F'xd girls :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Just want to send all my love and luck to all you beautiful strong women. I adore you all.
:kiss::dust::hug::friends:


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I hope this is it too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep up the bd'ing!!!!
> 
> AFM- Af just ended and I am cd5 waiting for my opks to come in the mail. Like Missyt I am taking a break from the meds and IUI's and we are going it naturally! I'm praying this is my cycle.

FM- Sending you all my good vibes for a great cycle.


----------



## rottpaw

Definitely - :hugs: and :dust: to all!! I *do* think there's momentum on this thread and I can't wait to see more BFP's come up! 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Thoxton

Hi ladies 
I'm totally new to this baby making, at 36 i'm finding that there's a whole new world out there. (it's so exciting)
Before I can get stuck into asking questions i need some help with the abbreviations!!!! and what do they mean ???? :dohh:

Thanks


----------



## Tititimes2

Patience is a virtue but clearly not one of my strong suits. I guess today is just a crappy day. Still sick but on the mend. Snow. Can't get my MMR vaccine until I'm better. Then another month wait. I'm into mid-February now TTC. Just seems so far off when you tack on the TWW, which puts me testing in the first few days of March. 

I need some positive right now, some ice cream, or some Springtime weather. Ice cream it is.....well, it IS Friday, right? Hugs, Ladies.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hello all! Wow, off for a few days & the posts pile up!! Everyone is getting busy!
Hope those of you having a hard time are finding some peace
:hugs:
MA  You have a wonderful outlook on all of this and iIt is hard to keep up a positive attitude and the hormones definitely dont make it easy! Advice given to me that I will pass on when you dont feel in a good mood (or like being nice to DH), FAKE IT! Eventually, you will get in the habit of the good behavior Those inner thoughts are the boogers, though, arent they? :wacko:
Thoxton  I wondered the same things! You can find an abbreviations thread/post on the forum welcome page. Helps so much to understand and I still dont get everything.

AFM  Finished up the Gonal F injects/Ovidrel with back-to-back IUIs with our Fertility Dr He said all looked good & that I released 3 eggs (could tell by sono?) and sperm count was good. Starting Progesterone supps (vag suppositories) on Sunday. Then nothing til blood test on 01/21. Have a feeling this will be a Looooonnnng 2 weeks. If this doesnt work our for us, its a mandatory rest for 1 cycle, then a cycle on birth control pills, then injections leading up to IVF. 

Whos on the 2WW with me??? Best to all for a restful, good weekend!
:winkwink:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thoxton said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm totally new to this baby making, at 36 i'm finding that there's a whole new world out there. (it's so exciting)
> Before I can get stuck into asking questions i need some help with the abbreviations!!!! and what do they mean ???? :dohh:
> 
> Thanks

here you go..... :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## skye2010

Hey Austingirl, thnx for the link, been a member for a year but I might use it too :)))

Welcome Thoxton. Glad to hear that you actually find TTCing fascinating. :) 

Good luck Titi :hugs: Here is your positive +++++++. hahaha
I'll even give you an equation Titi plus + = :baby:
:dust::dust::dust:



Hey all did u get over the Xmass yet? I still feel worn out but happy. Wishing a looong good rest this weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Today started out rough as Doug got home late last night from a terrible night at work. We got to bed and missed my sonogram appointment. I called with hopes to get in for another appointment and they fit me right in. My follies are still the same. Sadly they're taking their time. I'm still on one of novarelle and one of Bravelle injections through the weekend. I'm praying the follies start to grow, mature and that we can have an IUI then fertilized eggs and implantation. Austin, I could have used your advice today as I was quite snippy when my husband hollard," Oh no! We missed it." I need to learn to hold my darn tongue!!

After that appointment, we dropped a basket to someones house with dinner and some baby items in it to a couple who just had a baby. The guy opened the door, took the basket and sent us on our way. Granted, they may be tired (even though it was 1pm)because this is their new baby, but after we left, I just sat in the car and kept quiet. I didn't know what to think. 

THEN as I turn on the news, a local woman just had a baby and threw it in the dumpster to die. I started bawling! Number one, there are laws to protect babies like this. If the mother didn't want the baby, she could have just delivered it to a hospital, fire department or police department without getting into trouble. Two...well, I'm sure we all would LOVE the opportunity to have our own babies. This not only makes me weep, it makes me mad at how out of touch this mother must have been not to respect a life she gave birth to. Just sad and of course its all over every channel and talked about by everyone here. Ugh!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone. Today started out rough as Doug got home late last night from a terrible night at work. We got to bed and missed my sonogram appointment. I called with hopes to get in for another appointment and they fit me right in. My follies are still the same. Sadly they're taking their time. I'm still on one of novarelle and one of Bravelle injections through the weekend. I'm praying the follies start to grow, mature and that we can have an IUI then fertilized eggs and implantation. Austin, I could have used your advice today as I was quite snippy when my husband hollard," Oh no! We missed it." I need to learn to hold my darn tongue!!
> 
> After that appointment, we dropped a basket to someones house with dinner and some baby items in it to a couple who just had a baby. The guy opened the door, took the basket and sent us on our way. Granted, they may be tired (even though it was 1pm)because this is their new baby, but after we left, I just sat in the car and kept quiet. I didn't know what to think.
> 
> THEN as I turn on the news, a local woman just had a baby and threw it in the dumpster to die. I started bawling! Number one, there are laws to protect babies like this. If the mother didn't want the baby, she could have just delivered it to a hospital, fire department or police department without getting into trouble. Two...well, I'm sure we all would LOVE the opportunity to have our own babies. This not only makes me weep, it makes me mad at how out of touch this mother must have been not to respect a life she gave birth to. Just sad and of course its all over every channel and talked about by everyone here. Ugh!

I'm sorry you had such a rough day, MA. :hugs: I hope you and Doug both get a good night's rest tonight and you can start tomorrow fresh and feeling better.

I get livid when I hear news stories of abandoned babies like that. It makes me SO angry!!! It is wrong on so many levels that I don't even know where to start. :growlmad:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

I wanted to pop by and thank you for all your support and love. I am not in a good place right now as had a scan at the hospital here on Thursday to confirm everything and saw my 2 babies on the screen and found it so destroying to know that they both took but just stopped developing. The bleeding started that night and I am finding this part really hard as not only is it physically painful but it is a constant reminder of what has gone wrong and what we have lost. They have told me to expect to bleed for anywhere between 2-3 weeks.

I feel like I just want to stay in the house and hide from everyone.

I probably won't be online for a while as just need time out not thinking about any of this and try and get a little stronger once again and my heart a little healed.

Thank you once again and I wish you all the luck in the world:hugs:


----------



## quetpi

Hello everyone I'm 38 soon to be 39 and TTC (would like Twins). Im just started taking PNV to build my system up. I have my Fxed im having an Operative hysteroscopy done on Jan 24, 2011 my ob/gyn found a fibroid. My ob/gyn said I should not have a problem TTC after that. I am also thinking about taking Clomid 50mg, ROBI,PNV and BA.

Baby Dust to everyone


----------



## Mommy's Angel

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wanted to pop by and thank you for all your support and love. I am not in a good place right now as had a scan at the hospital here on Thursday to confirm everything and saw my 2 babies on the screen and found it so destroying to know that they both took but just stopped developing. The bleeding started that night and I am finding this part really hard as not only is it physically painful but it is a constant reminder of what has gone wrong and what we have lost. They have told me to expect to bleed for anywhere between 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I feel like I just want to stay in the house and hide from everyone.
> 
> I probably won't be online for a while as just need time out not thinking about any of this and try and get a little stronger once again and my heart a little healed.
> 
> Thank you once again and I wish you all the luck in the world:hugs:

Hi Carole, :hugs:

So sorry to hear of the scan dear. My heart aches for you as I know the hopes and dreams you had. 

While we've had different stage losses, I can assure you that your emotions are valid and right from conception you've bonded. I too spent alot of time weeping and wailing in the night time hours. Many people sent meals, hugs, shoulders to lean on or whatever else I needed at the time. 

I think your choice is wise and it will help your heart and emotions heal. I'm not saying it will go away, just that you will find healing and to spite the devestating loss, you WILL find joy again at some point. Allow yourself that time to cry. If space is what you need both online AND in real life, then take it. Scream, cry, confide in someone that will understand. When your ready, we're here for you darling:hugs:

My hope is for your healing heart and that one day you will hold a child in your arms while knowing you have two beautiful babies at HOME in heaven waiting for you. Do NOT look behind you because they are not in the past, you are walking toward them and one day you'll hold them for an eternity. May you know we all love you here.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I quetpi, :hi: welcome to the group! I wish you the best in your ttc journey.


----------



## skye2010

:hugs: Ma, sorry about the rough day. When you wish for something so much and it is such a long process so you need to be saintly patient somehow doesn't always work:shrug: :flower: That woman who dumped her baby is a murderer and I just can not imagine what derives people to murder their own kids. She must have turned absolutely mad.
I hope your follies grow soon bb xx

Carole dear, don't know what to say. I know how devastated you must be. So sorry for you. Hugs and hugs. It is not very easy to have a live birth after the first IVF. Many women have their baby after a few trials. I know your location and your work is a big obstacle but I'm sure you would figure something out. Keep in mind that you can and you will still have your baby. This thought helped me to get over my grieve after my IVF so I hope you will feel better soon too. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole I am so so sorry xxx
I'm hiding in the bedroom while DH entertains one of our friends - I just popped in to church/work to print some stuff off + one of my friends was holding a birthday party for her little girl and lots of our other friends were rthere with their children. I came home and cried because I want to be throwing Snow princess parties for a little girl and because I'm not involved in the party because I haven't got children. Really not in the mood for this friend being round tonight but nothing I can do about it now, plus she wanted to get stuffed crust pizza even though she knows I'm on WW - now I feel like a party pooper! Sorry xx


----------



## Vivienne

Thoxton said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm totally new to this baby making, at 36 i'm finding that there's a whole new world out there. (it's so exciting)
> Before I can get stuck into asking questions i need some help with the abbreviations!!!! and what do they mean ???? :dohh:
> 
> Thanks

Hi Thoxton welcome. :hugs:
Which ones in particular, there are heaps. I don't know too many but there is a page around here that has them on I think???


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone. Today started out rough as Doug got home late last night from a terrible night at work. We got to bed and missed my sonogram appointment. I called with hopes to get in for another appointment and they fit me right in. My follies are still the same. Sadly they're taking their time. I'm still on one of novarelle and one of Bravelle injections through the weekend. I'm praying the follies start to grow, mature and that we can have an IUI then fertilized eggs and implantation. Austin, I could have used your advice today as I was quite snippy when my husband hollard," Oh no! We missed it." I need to learn to hold my darn tongue!!
> 
> After that appointment, we dropped a basket to someones house with dinner and some baby items in it to a couple who just had a baby. The guy opened the door, took the basket and sent us on our way. Granted, they may be tired (even though it was 1pm)because this is their new baby, but after we left, I just sat in the car and kept quiet. I didn't know what to think.
> 
> THEN as I turn on the news, a local woman just had a baby and threw it in the dumpster to die. I started bawling! Number one, there are laws to protect babies like this. If the mother didn't want the baby, she could have just delivered it to a hospital, fire department or police department without getting into trouble. Two...well, I'm sure we all would LOVE the opportunity to have our own babies. This not only makes me weep, it makes me mad at how out of touch this mother must have been not to respect a life she gave birth to. Just sad and of course its all over every channel and talked about by everyone here. Ugh!


Errr yes they may be tired but how about a thanks or stop in for 5 mins. A bit rude I say.
As for throwing away a life like that.... :cry: When I lived in the states I was impressed by all the places that have that symbol (an adult holding a child?? I think), that shows it's safe place to leave a child if you need to. What state of mind must you be in to do that:cry:
PS It made the news down under here too.


----------



## Vivienne

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wanted to pop by and thank you for all your support and love. I am not in a good place right now as had a scan at the hospital here on Thursday to confirm everything and saw my 2 babies on the screen and found it so destroying to know that they both took but just stopped developing. The bleeding started that night and I am finding this part really hard as not only is it physically painful but it is a constant reminder of what has gone wrong and what we have lost. They have told me to expect to bleed for anywhere between 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I feel like I just want to stay in the house and hide from everyone.
> 
> I probably won't be online for a while as just need time out not thinking about any of this and try and get a little stronger once again and my heart a little healed.
> 
> Thank you once again and I wish you all the luck in the world:hugs:

:cry: :hugs:
Do what ever you need Carole and know we are here :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

quetpi said:


> Hello everyone I'm 38 soon to be 39 and TTC (would like Twins). Im just started taking PNV to build my system up. I have my Fxed im having an Operative hysteroscopy done on Jan 24, 2011 my ob/gyn found a fibroid. My ob/gyn said I should not have a problem TTC after that. I am also thinking about taking Clomid 50mg, ROBI,PNV and BA.
> 
> Baby Dust to everyone

Welcome to a great group:wave:


----------



## skye2010

:hi: Everyone, and welcome all the newbies, 

Twinkle, the party is :wacko: I'm glad I don't have a group of women around me with kids. I have only my best friend and she knows my situation. Although she gave me this weird sorry stare the other day when I was cuddling her toddler and I felt bad. Your appointment is coming up soon though isn't it. Was it begining of Feb? You will feel a lot better once the treatment starts. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Skye xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, just me in here again today I see. :shrug:

I'm feeling crap atm - I always knew that my BMI was WAY too high to get IVF on the NHS but have just read on another thread that they have a weight limit for Clomid too. Really not sure what the point of us going to see the specialist is now :cry:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, just me in here again today I see. :shrug:
> 
> I'm feeling crap atm - I always knew that my BMI was WAY too high to get IVF on the NHS but have just read on another thread that they have a weight limit for Clomid too. Really not sure what the point of us going to see the specialist is now :cry:

Oh, honey, please don't give up... as well-meaning as most of the women on BnB are, we all know that quite a few of them are misinformed and then spread their wrong information with the best of intentions... go to the specialist and find out for yourself. Do not take any one person's word on here as gospel truth.

As for our BMIs, well, nobody's perfect. :shrug: But plus-size women get pregnant and have perfectly healthy babies every single day - and we can, too. (as I eat my salad for dinner after an evening workout at the gym because I put on waaaayyy too much between Thanksgiving and Christmas!)

:hugs:
and see, you're not even alone on here tonight!
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Weight limits for clomid? :rofl: I can't imagine that being true as women I talk with who have pcos are twice as heavy as I am (and I'm obese) that used it. In fact, one person I know had three children and carried to term. She was and always has been on fertility meds. I also have been on clomid and my bmi is high.

Like HA mentioned, wait until your appointment and let the Dr. determine the direction he thinks is right. I think you'll be just fine. Don't give up.

I'll join the bandwagon about feeling self conscious about weight. I feel as though I keep getting bigger no matter how much I'm working out and eating. I almost think the hormones are adding the weight on top of the insulin being pumped in. It's very frustrating to see the weight piling on. It also scares me that already having a later term loss if the added weight will cause me to miscarry as well. I've just decided to keep going until God says stop. Then we'll continue on to adoption. 

Your not alone....we didn't get much sleep and went on to church but I'm here. We wake up at 630am tomorrow because we've had a storm tonight and a noreastern on the way, we have to give ourselves time to get to my sonogram appointment.

I'm nervous because last appointment, the follies didn't move at all. This is such an unpredicatable process. Tomorrow will tell if they grow or if we don't go any further again this month. I'm putting my trust in God and at peace with whatever the outcome this month.


----------



## Vivienne

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, just me in here again today I see. :shrug:
> 
> I'm feeling crap atm - I always knew that my BMI was WAY too high to get IVF on the NHS but have just read on another thread that they have a weight limit for Clomid too. Really not sure what the point of us going to see the specialist is now :cry:

Don't say that. Every person is different and you never know what they'll say. If you don't try will you regret it??
:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Weight limits for clomid? :rofl: I can't imagine that being true as women I talk with who have pcos are twice as heavy as I am (and I'm obese) that used it. In fact, one person I know had three children and carried to term. She was and always has been on fertility meds. I also have been on clomid and my bmi is high.
> 
> Like HA mentioned, wait until your appointment and let the Dr. determine the direction he thinks is right. I think you'll be just fine. Don't give up.
> 
> I'll join the bandwagon about feeling self conscious about weight. I feel as though I keep getting bigger no matter how much I'm working out and eating. I almost think the hormones are adding the weight on top of the insulin being pumped in. It's very frustrating to see the weight piling on. It also scares me that already having a later term loss if the added weight will cause me to miscarry as well. I've just decided to keep going until God says stop. Then we'll continue on to adoption.
> 
> Your not alone....we didn't get much sleep and went on to church but I'm here.  We wake up at 630am tomorrow because we've had a storm tonight and a noreastern on the way, we have to give ourselves time to get to my sonogram appointment.
> 
> I'm nervous because last appointment, the follies didn't move at all. This is such an unpredicatable process. Tomorrow will tell if they grow or if we don't go any further again this month. I'm putting my trust in God and at peace with whatever the outcome this month.

Praying for you beautiful :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Twinkle I know weight can be an issue on NHS but if your weight was above the limit your gp wouldn't refer you in the first place. So don't worry. NHS has many inconveniences in fertility treatment. They don't want to treat older women either cause the treatment is expensive and they don't want to have low success rates unfortunately. Yet they make you wait and wait and wait in between appointments. So you lose a considerable amount of time and patience waiting for a blood test or next stage. A friend of mine is just about to turn 39 (been waiting for almost a year, blood tests etc) and she is worried that she may not get an IVF. Would you consider going private if necessary?

I am going to have my IVF appointment today with Taranissi. Very excited and nervous. I hope he can start the treatment on my next cycle. DH wanted to have a business trip to Turkey bang in the middle of my next cycle if this one lasts for 26-28 days. Than we would need to wait one more cycle. :((( I'm so annoyed with my cycles being so unpredictable :( He needs to make his arrangements and I can't guide him cause I don't know when it will arrive. I don't want to wait one more cycle either. Let's see what he will say :shrug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Ladies - thanks for all your responses. I know lots of people are on Clomid who are overweight but its a question of whether we'd get it on the NHS - a weight limit seems like exactly the kind of thing they'd do and doctors refer you on just so you become someone else's problem. We couldn't go private as we just don't earn enough money. I'd need to lose about 100 pounds to be under the weight limit - so even if I lost 2lbs a week consistantly that would take me 2 years!! Sorry to be so negative, I just can't help it atm.
MA + Skye got my fingers crossed for you Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## AustinGurrl

Mommy's Angel said:


> Weight limits for clomid? :rofl: I can't imagine that being true as women I talk with who have pcos are twice as heavy as I am (and I'm obese) that used it. In fact, one person I know had three children and carried to term. She was and always has been on fertility meds. I also have been on clomid and my bmi is high.
> 
> Like HA mentioned, wait until your appointment and let the Dr. determine the direction he thinks is right. I think you'll be just fine. Don't give up.
> 
> I'll join the bandwagon about feeling self conscious about weight. I feel as though I keep getting bigger no matter how much I'm working out and eating. I almost think the hormones are adding the weight on top of the insulin being pumped in. It's very frustrating to see the weight piling on. It also scares me that already having a later term loss if the added weight will cause me to miscarry as well. I've just decided to keep going until God says stop. Then we'll continue on to adoption.
> 
> Your not alone....we didn't get much sleep and went on to church but I'm here. We wake up at 630am tomorrow because we've had a storm tonight and a noreastern on the way, we have to give ourselves time to get to my sonogram appointment.
> 
> I'm nervous because last appointment, the follies didn't move at all. This is such an unpredicatable process. Tomorrow will tell if they grow or if we don't go any further again this month. I'm putting my trust in God and at peace with whatever the outcome this month.

Will be thinking good thoughts for you today, MA!!! :thumbup:

I agree with you that the hormones have a side effect of weight gain... my habits are the same (diet/exercise, etc) and have STILL put on weight in the last few months... But hopefully it will all be worth it, right!!


----------



## missyt

AustinGurrl said:


> Hello all! Wow, off for a few days & the posts pile up!! Everyone is getting busy!
> Hope those of you having a hard time are finding some peace
> :hugs:
> MA  You have a wonderful outlook on all of this and iIt is hard to keep up a positive attitude and the hormones definitely dont make it easy! Advice given to me that I will pass on when you dont feel in a good mood (or like being nice to DH), FAKE IT! Eventually, you will get in the habit of the good behavior Those inner thoughts are the boogers, though, arent they? :wacko:
> Thoxton  I wondered the same things! You can find an abbreviations thread/post on the forum welcome page. Helps so much to understand and I still dont get everything.
> 
> AFM  Finished up the Gonal F injects/Ovidrel with back-to-back IUIs with our Fertility Dr He said all looked good & that I released 3 eggs (could tell by sono?) and sperm count was good. Starting Progesterone supps (vag suppositories) on Sunday. Then nothing til blood test on 01/21. Have a feeling this will be a Looooonnnng 2 weeks. If this doesnt work our for us, its a mandatory rest for 1 cycle, then a cycle on birth control pills, then injections leading up to IVF.
> 
> Whos on the 2WW with me??? Best to all for a restful, good weekend!
> :winkwink:

AustinGurl, I'm on the 2ww. I ovulated last week. AF is expected on the 22nd. Good luck to you! Hopefully this will be our month!:thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies,
Just wanted to pop in and say hi.

Carol I am so sorry. You rare in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


Twinkle, please keep the hope that this will work out for you!! I know you are in the dumps right now, but i agree, wait until appt. with specialist. fingers crossed. 

MA, good luck with the follies!

Missyt, good luck with BDing. 

To the newbies, this is a great support system!!

Have a good monday!! Anna


----------



## skye2010

Twinkle hon you will know soon enough what they might suggest. You can still try to lose some weight but don't focus on the limits until you see the specialist. All these parameters may vary according to where you get your treatment. Also you will have quite a lot of time between tests and appointments (6-8 months) untill you come to a final stage so you might have some time to lose extra pounds if you must.

Good luck Missyt, Ma and Austingirl :)

I've been to my appt today. Did not meet the contraversial Mr Taranissi in person but had a good idea how they work. Basically they monitor you everyday and adjust accordingly. So even though their prices for each step is the same anywhere else they monitor you so often that you end up paying the roof prices. Also they suggested I would take an Immunology test which is again quite pricey but it tests if my body might attack an embryo thinking it is a foreign object. This made sense to me since I have unexplained fertility and both my mum and my grandma had immune related illnesses (rheumotoid arthritis etc) at an early age and mum's been on immuno suppressents for 7 years now. I will do this test on Thursday. Might be waisting money and time on it but what if it might help. After that I will be monitored on my next cycle and IVF the cycle after.

DH will arrange business trip accordingly and he turns around and tells me "Remember all that I have to do for you" :dohh: I had to remind him this is actually for both of us cause I ain't walking of with the kid and he will have to own it up too. And a few other blah. And he kind of goes "yeah right sure but..." I mean seriously does these DHS live on a different planet sometimes. :shrug: Been dilligent about bedding this month finally after 2 years so that I get my BFP before the treatment and he can keep his money in his pocket and . It feels like a horse with a carrot hung in front of his nose. :dohh::dohh: 

Just felt like some moaning :hugs: Take care girls.


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been reading though. I wanted to say hello to the newbies and wish you the best on this journey. These ladies on here are awesome.

I also want to spread some baby dust to all of you in the tww. Hope to see some more BFPs. December was a good month for us.

MA, I'm hoping those follies are ripe for fertilizing today. Good luck.

Twinkle, :hugs:. I know a woman on another thread who is 35 and was told to lose weight before she could get Clomid by the NHS. From what I've heard though, the NHS isn't consistent. Often the rules change based on where you live. Maybe lives in a stricter area? I don't know. What I do know is that if you want a baby, you need to fight the fight. You absolutely need to follow through with your appointment to the specialist. You need to explore all of your options. You might not know about all of them yet and a specialist can help outline them for you. Losing weight is a battle in and of itself, but you've already been putting your mind towards that. You can do it, I know you can. Sometimes when I feel like I can't keep going on with ttc my baby, I remind myself of all the regrets I would have later in life if I didn't keep trying. I don't know what my future holds, but I'm not going to let it have regrets about not doing everything I could to have my baby.

Skye, I have a friend on another thread who is considering booking an appointment with Dr. T. Do you mind if I share the info you posted with her? Do you mind if I give her your name in case she has questions? She's 39 and has had one mc a year ago. She hasn't been able to conceive again.

I know her sister used Dr. T and had 3 babies from his services. I think it was twins for one of the pregnancies. I've heard he has an excellent success rate.

To answer your question, yes, DH's do live on different planets sometimes. I'm sorry yours is living on Mars right now. Mine seems to be on Jupiter. You and I can rent a spaceship and go visit from time to time. 

I got AF today. I had a beautiful cycle. Thanks to my meds, I Ov'd on CD 17 (the earliest ever). I had a 14 day LP (the longest ever). I BD'd on all the right days. I used progesterone suppositories after Ov. I used pre-seed and soft cups. I did everything right. Nothing except a BFN, cramps and bleeding. I'm going to do one more round naturally and then am going to explore IUI. I have to talk to my DH about this though and I'm afraid he'll find his way to another solar system. It will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone.

Went in for another lab and pelvic sonogram. The good news is my follies haven't gone down in size. They seemed to have stayed the same. To spite the estrogen I'm taking, It seems as though my estrogen level has gone down from 95 to 75. They want I believe above 200 at least before releasing.

My nurse told me that if this cycle doesn't work, that we should think about moving to a well known RE in the area who is better equipped for those like me who are slow to ovulate. This RE is well known, but it has a bad reputation for being about the numbers and has more focus on IVF. 

I'm in tears right now because Doug and I said we would stop at IVF because of our own issues pertaining to storage of the fertilized eggs, what will happen to them upon non-use (we wouldn't want to give them to anyone, would feel terrible throwing them away, and certainly wouldn't want stem cell research on them) and since we've always wanted to adopt, we'll move forward with that.

We have been told by several people that the Rochester area two hours away is excellent for fertility treatment. Meds and IUI's are as far as we're willing to go. To be honest, many of my PCOS friends haven't had too many issues and they got pregnant on injectables and IUI's. They were the same age and a couple were more overweight that I am so it gave me hope.

This process is so unpredictable. I'm trusting in Gods plan that either we'll get pregnant or he'll provide the means to finally adopt. Whatever the case, my heart is growing weary. 

My meds are raised to two bravelle and two menopur today and tomorrow. I'm praying God will move mountains and provide a miracle. That my estrogen will rise, all 6 of those follies will mature to give us better odds and that they will be fertilized and stick so we can have an uneventful pregnancy carrying baby to term in HIS name I pray.


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah, I'm so sorry you got disappointing news today. Sometimes it feels like too much to take. But whenever there is a glimmer of hope, which there still is for you, you will be able to get through this. You've been pregnant before which is hopeful. You also have friends in similar situations who have gotten pregnant. Will you explore going to the Rochester area clinic? You also have a plan in place to adopt a baby. That's a wonderful plan. You will have a baby in your arms. :hugs:

Twinkle, I just asked the woman I know about Clomid, the NHS and what their requirements for BMI are. This is what she said: "I got told it was BMI under 30 but I think it differs from one area to the next. I've heard of a lot of people on this forum in the UK get prescribed Clomid with no bother."

I hope that is encouraging to you. It sounds like it varies from area to area how they prescribe it. Please keep your appointment.


----------



## Tititimes2

skye2010 said:


> Hey Austingirl, thnx for the link, been a member for a year but I might use it too :)))
> 
> Welcome Thoxton. Glad to hear that you actually find TTCing fascinating. :)
> 
> Good luck Titi :hugs: Here is your positive +++++++. hahaha
> I'll even give you an equation Titi plus + = :baby:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all did u get over the Xmass yet? I still feel worn out but happy. Wishing a looong good rest this weekend.

Awww - thanks skye!!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

twinkle1975 said:


> MA + Skye got my fingers crossed for you Hugs to everyone xx

Fingers x'd for you ladies!


----------



## twinkle1975

I love you ladies - thank you for being supportive even when you're having crappy times yourselves - you're amazing! :hugs:

Rebekah & Amanda I'm sorry today has been rubbish for both of you - sending you big hugs xxx

Skye - grrr to men - they are a different species!! :dohh:

Hugs to everyone, hey newbies xxx


----------



## skye2010

Hearty, it's so nice that you are writing again. Hope you keep up :) We don't need a spaceship to reach the guys though. Left alone for sometime they would get bored with themselves and come around to our planet on their own just to annoy us a little more. Hahahaha. Good luck with the IUI decision. Any progress with that LA dr at all?
I tried the soft cups finally this month as well. They are a bit of a nightmare to pull out but I will keep on using them since you swear by them. You are welcome to pass my details to your friend. Is she living in London or the US? I will update as I progress with the treatment and I'd be glad to share any experience.

Rebekah, I'm sorry that you are having a hard time. This is a looong frustrating journey but keep in mind you will get there in the end. :hugs: IUI has much lower success rates than IVF. So relatively it might take longer to be pregnant on IUI. Would you consider trying IVF if embryos was not an issue. Cause you might want to freeze them perhaps. I know you want to have a big family; When you want to have more kids you can use the frozen eggs. Saves you all that horrible stimulation process. Once you have your initial transfer there aren't many embryos to freeze anyway. (Probably not in our age group) So you would possibly have enough for one other transfer. I can't remember your age but women between 35 -37 average IVF success rates are around % 35-40 so it really is not a done deal. IUI success rates are much lower than that. UK HFEA (Human embryology sthg sthg) releases all the UK clinic IVF and IUI rates on their web site. Anyone interested can see it on:
https://www.hfea.gov.uk/index.html
The results haven't been updated for 2010 yet but it gives you a good indication. I don't know if there is an equivalent in the US.

Titi :winkwink: Hahahah good luck hon.

Pablo and Vivienne :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Lovely to hear from you Amanda, f'xd crossed for everyone having such a rubbish week :cry:


----------



## padbrat

haha.... tracked ya down Hearttree.... you had disappeared from all the usual places and I missed ya!!

apologies... should have introduced myself.... I am 38 and OH and 37. We have been TTC for 8 years and discovered badly sick thyroid prevented in 2006. M/C 2007 twice (1 single baby and twins) and then M/C May 2010. All at about 11 weeks.

Various specialists later and a variety of hospitals has resulted in DH with the low end of normal sperm count and me with duff eggs due to a genetic issue.... also it appears I have a problem forming a placenta, hence losing at 11 weeks ish.

So latest suggestion from the consultants (genetic and Obs) is egg donation...... shock horror! Apparently IVF will not help...

So, there is my story... not a nice one...


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome to our little thread Padbrat. I'm so sorry for your losses and hope the specialists can help you on your journey xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Titimes- Sending lots of positive vibes your way

Austin Gurrl- good luck

Thoxton- Welcome to our thread, the ladies here rock!

Carole- I'm praying for you take all the time you need to heal and know that we are all thinking about you

Quetpi- Welcome

Twinkle: I'm sorry you are feeling so down but don't give up. I know its hard but like some of the other ladies said still go to a specialist and get answers for yourself.

MA- I so sorry about the disappointing news but just continue to remember nothing is impossible with God! Whether you adopt on conceive on your own that will be one lucky baby.

AFM- I'm cd10 and just started taking my opk's I'm hoping to O this weekend, we will see!


----------



## skye2010

HI Padbrat welcome :wave: and Good luck.
Didn't realise that Hearty was a bit of a BNP Celeb :) hahahhhaha!


----------



## padbrat

thanks Skye.... o yeah me and Hearts both were on the same threads for ages as we sadly m/c'd at the same time...

She is a top chick and I missed her so much i had to track her down lol


----------



## missyt

Welcome Padbrat!


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- so sorry things are hard right now. You are such an amazing woman with a wonderful heart. I fully believe that your time is coming. Sometimes we can't see good things coming but eventually they are right there on front of us- those blessings. I am thinking of you-

FM- my friend, good luck on the O'ing!!!

Heartree- so nice to see you pop back up here. We've missed you.

Twinkle- hang in there hon.

Padbrat- welcome to a fabulous group of supportive ladies!

AFM- sinus CT shows a major infection so after 10 days of antibiotics, I start another one for a week. Hopefully, it clears up this time. My hystersalpingogram is Friday. I hear it's somewhat painful but they make you take pain meds before and after so hoping that helps. I am such a wimp! Had the obligatory pregnancy test today before the test Friday and they had to send me down the road to another lab for a separate prenatal test that has to be done frozen. I feel like a pin cushion. Such is the lovely TTC road. But, hey, I know it's worth it. Kisses ladies!


----------



## Monkey12

Hi, i'm new to this, so forgive if I go a little wrong. I'm 39, 40 this year and trying for my third. I have read some of the ladies comments on here and feel like such a faker!
I came off the pill in Aug 2010 and got pregnant straight away. Unfortunately I lost the baby at 7 weeks and since then have got caught up in this constant peeing on stick and sign spotting scenario. Month after month since the loss of my baby i look for a sign in everything, i'm now 11dpo and have already taking five tests all with negative results but the sign's are there, sensitive, tingling nipples, sensitive sense of smell, a lower right hand abdomen pain and very tired. But when compared to the oncoming of AF the signs are the same. :( Thanks for letting me moan.


----------



## Monkey12

I should say that my other two children are from a previous relationship :)


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat which thread are u guys following than? Cause she is also hardly ever here. hahahhaaa Maybe we all need to chase after her a bit. hhhahahaha 
Hearty if u r lurking c how much on demand u r bb. ahahahahaha :) Still wondering about that LA Dr BTW.

Hey Titi so what was the result for the pregnancy tests? Also what is hystersalpingogram? Good luck with it.

Hi Moaning Monkey :) haahaha. We all like a bit of a moan and a rant so you are welcome.

DH finally calmed down on cramming 2000 things while I'm gonna have the treatment. So I could go breezy for the evening. A book and some TV for me.xx


----------



## Tititimes2

skye2010 said:


> Hey Titi so what was the result for the pregnancy tests? Also what is hystersalpingogram? Good luck with it.


skye- the HSG (for short) is an ultrasound test they do with dye to check out your fallopian tubes to make sure there are no blockages/abnormalites. The PG test is definitely negative - it was just a formality - the testing place needs to confirm you aren't PG before they perform the test. My FS is doing it to rule it out as a cause for infertility. I had the uterine one last cycle after my m/c in November which was normal. Since this is a TTC off cycle this month my FS thought it was a good time for the HSG test.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi Padbrat & Monkey Welcome!

Padbrat, my heart aches for you. Have you any plan for what you'll do now? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN9J8eqKovY&feature=player_embedded

AFM: Doug and I had a long discussion last night and we are at peace. We are meeting with a Christian adoption agency and have decided we would like a baby first. I would like to experience the joy of an infant as we skipped that cute stage and went straight to the rebellious with fostering teens 7 years ago. So we're going to wait and see what happens in Feb. and have an appointment with the agency to start the process. We were looking into adopting from Africa through another Christian agency, but when looking into the financial aspects, after agency fees, etc. the travel to africa and back twice would be over the top. So we chose a local agency. We'd like to foster to adopt sometime after we bring our baby home if it's Gods will.

I'm coming up with ideas and will start fundraising for adoption expenses soon. We'll be stepping out in faith. We'll still try on our own but I've had it with the drugs, monitoring, more drugs, appointments, etc. that take a toll on me emotionally and physically. I had my son without fertility drugs as a surprise and while my body can't wait another 8 years to conceive, if it's going to happen, it will be on Gods terms. 

Once we find out the results from this cycle, I'm going to get off the insulin pump and back on my oral meds and exercise. I'm going to try to lose this weight I've gained over the course of Jackson's death and this ttc adventure while I also gain my sanity back. This process has been so hard and I'm just ready to bring a baby home which could take a couple of years depending on how long it will take for birthparents to choose us. 

We're WIDE open now for anything. It's all up to God and I keep praying for Him to widen our territory and multiply our descendents in Jesus name. I can only pray that someday God will provide a natural conception carried to birth one day for us or that a birthmom would see us as the right parents for her child/ren.

So...we wait. The video I posted fits me to a tee and I thought I'd share it.

Love to you all.


----------



## MrsJ08

Carole - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

ARGH, I'm at work and can't write right now! Hiya Paddie!

More later. Will catch up with you all. xoxo


----------



## Vivienne

padbrat said:


> haha.... tracked ya down Hearttree.... you had disappeared from all the usual places and I missed ya!!
> 
> apologies... should have introduced myself.... I am 38 and OH and 37. We have been TTC for 8 years and discovered badly sick thyroid prevented in 2006. M/C 2007 twice (1 single baby and twins) and then M/C May 2010. All at about 11 weeks.
> 
> Various specialists later and a variety of hospitals has resulted in DH with the low end of normal sperm count and me with duff eggs due to a genetic issue.... also it appears I have a problem forming a placenta, hence losing at 11 weeks ish.
> 
> So latest suggestion from the consultants (genetic and Obs) is egg donation...... shock horror! Apparently IVF will not help...
> 
> So, there is my story... not a nice one...

Welcome padbrat :flower: Sorry you have had such a rough ride:growlmad:


----------



## Vivienne

Monkey12 said:


> Hi, i'm new to this, so forgive if I go a little wrong. I'm 39, 40 this year and trying for my third. I have read some of the ladies comments on here and feel like such a faker!
> I came off the pill in Aug 2010 and got pregnant straight away. Unfortunately I lost the baby at 7 weeks and since then have got caught up in this constant peeing on stick and sign spotting scenario. Month after month since the loss of my baby i look for a sign in everything, i'm now 11dpo and have already taking five tests all with negative results but the sign's are there, sensitive, tingling nipples, sensitive sense of smell, a lower right hand abdomen pain and very tired. But when compared to the oncoming of AF the signs are the same. :( Thanks for letting me moan.

Welcome!:flower:
I'm the faker, I'm pregnant but the ladies on here are so great and I love them to bits that I cannot bear to leave so I lurk lurk lurk like some mad stalker.

Feel free to moan vent rage etc the girls on here are fab with advice and because we all are a bit more "mature" hehehe our lives are at a different stage to the "younger" mums out there :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> :hi Padbrat & Monkey Welcome!
> 
> Padbrat, my heart aches for you. Have you any plan for what you'll do now?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN9J8eqKovY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> AFM: Doug and I had a long discussion last night and we are at peace. We are meeting with a Christian adoption agency and have decided we would like a baby first. I would like to experience the joy of an infant as we skipped that cute stage and went straight to the rebellious with fostering teens 7 years ago. So we're going to wait and see what happens in Feb. and have an appointment with the agency to start the process. We were looking into adopting from Africa through another Christian agency, but when looking into the financial aspects, after agency fees, etc. the travel to africa and back twice would be over the top. So we chose a local agency. We'd like to foster to adopt sometime after we bring our baby home if it's Gods will.
> 
> I'm coming up with ideas and will start fundraising for adoption expenses soon. We'll be stepping out in faith. We'll still try on our own but I've had it with the drugs, monitoring, more drugs, appointments, etc. that take a toll on me emotionally and physically. I had my son without fertility drugs as a surprise and while my body can't wait another 8 years to conceive, if it's going to happen, it will be on Gods terms.
> 
> Once we find out the results from this cycle, I'm going to get off the insulin pump and back on my oral meds and exercise. I'm going to try to lose this weight I've gained over the course of Jackson's death and this ttc adventure while I also gain my sanity back. This process has been so hard and I'm just ready to bring a baby home which could take a couple of years depending on how long it will take for birthparents to choose us.
> 
> We're WIDE open now for anything. It's all up to God and I keep praying for Him to widen our territory and multiply our descendents in Jesus name. I can only pray that someday God will provide a natural conception carried to birth one day for us or that a birthmom would see us as the right parents for her child/ren.
> 
> So...we wait. The video I posted fits me to a tee and I thought I'd share it.
> 
> Love to you all.

Wonderful that you can open your lives to foster children and I'm praying hard for that birthmum to have her eyes opened by Him and see how truly blessed any child would be with you and Doug as parents.
:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies, and welcome to the newbies. :hi:

HT, I know what you mean about being frustrated this month. We BD'd way more this past cycle than ever before, everything was perfect, just no BFP. It's mystifying. 

MA, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

DH and I have our consultation with the RE tomorrow morning to talk about what's next for us. I had the joy of calling our insurance company today to find out what sort of infertility testing and treatment is covered, and it felt like some sort of milestone, admitting that we are struggling with infertility not "just" recurrent miscarriage. It's just a constant struggle against my own mind, trying not to let my anxiety get out of control just imagining what our next steps might be and reminding myself to hold on and wait until we talk to the RE. FX'd I'm just imagining it will be much worse than the reality will prove to be, you know? I'm really good at imagining worst-case-scenarios. 

Peace and blessings to you all. :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Mommy's Angel said:


> :hi Padbrat & Monkey Welcome!
> 
> Padbrat, my heart aches for you. Have you any plan for what you'll do now?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN9J8eqKovY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> AFM: Doug and I had a long discussion last night and we are at peace. We are meeting with a Christian adoption agency and have decided we would like a baby first. I would like to experience the joy of an infant as we skipped that cute stage and went straight to the rebellious with fostering teens 7 years ago. So we're going to wait and see what happens in Feb. and have an appointment with the agency to start the process. We were looking into adopting from Africa through another Christian agency, but when looking into the financial aspects, after agency fees, etc. the travel to africa and back twice would be over the top. So we chose a local agency. We'd like to foster to adopt sometime after we bring our baby home if it's Gods will.
> 
> I'm coming up with ideas and will start fundraising for adoption expenses soon. We'll be stepping out in faith. We'll still try on our own but I've had it with the drugs, monitoring, more drugs, appointments, etc. that take a toll on me emotionally and physically. I had my son without fertility drugs as a surprise and while my body can't wait another 8 years to conceive, if it's going to happen, it will be on Gods terms.
> 
> Once we find out the results from this cycle, I'm going to get off the insulin pump and back on my oral meds and exercise. I'm going to try to lose this weight I've gained over the course of Jackson's death and this ttc adventure while I also gain my sanity back. This process has been so hard and I'm just ready to bring a baby home which could take a couple of years depending on how long it will take for birthparents to choose us.
> 
> We're WIDE open now for anything. It's all up to God and I keep praying for Him to widen our territory and multiply our descendents in Jesus name. I can only pray that someday God will provide a natural conception carried to birth one day for us or that a birthmom would see us as the right parents for her child/ren.
> 
> So...we wait. The video I posted fits me to a tee and I thought I'd share it.
> 
> Love to you all.

well... i think to be at peace with your hopes and dreams is a wonderful thing... no matter how you get there. I think so many of us are waiting for the 'what if' to come true... you know, what if I get a BFP, what if I can carry this baby to term etc etc...that we get too scared to get off the roller coaster of TTC.:hugs:

Think I need some of that peace... wanna share some out? LOL:haha:

Heart... yes, def need an update!!!

Thank you for the welcome all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

padbrat said:


> well... i think to be at peace with your hopes and dreams is a wonderful thing... no matter how you get there. I think so many of us are waiting for the 'what if' to come true... you know, what if I get a BFP, what if I can carry this baby to term etc etc...that we get too scared to get off the roller coaster of TTC.:hugs:
> 
> Think I need some of that peace... wanna share some out? LOL:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome all!

Yes, you hit it right on the nail. Before Jackson we were told we'd NEVER be able to conceive. We were getting to a place where my husband was finished with school, we moved back home to Central New York and now he has a stable job. Just then, we found out I was pregnant when I thought I had some kind of rectal cancer. :rofl: I have a tilted uterus so everything is at my rearend.:dohh: 

Anyways, when we were with child, we put adoption on the backburner, though while I was pregnant we chose our church because we felt at home with how there were so many fosterparents like we used to be in Ohio as well as adoptive parents. 3 weeks later, I gave birth to our son at 22 weeks and he passed away. 

All of a sudden the hopes and dreams for Jackson Jeffrey had vanished and it took a whole lot of inward search and healing to start ttc. It's been a long hard journey as you certainly know and now we're left with a decision to continue with a Dr. who we'd be waisting money with whom instead of doing IUI's focuses on IVF's which was the place we said we'd stop OR continue with plans for adoption as we had always known we'd do.

The decision after the phone conversation the other day is a simple one if the outcome this cycle isn't working. I admit I'm devastated because I wanted the chance to be pregnant once again and carry a healthy baby to term. Neither process will be easy but at least I know eventually we'll have a baby through adoption without suffering through all the heartache of the "what if's". Like Jackson's conception...if it happens, it happens. I'm just tired of the fertility journey and would rather put my focus on a baby no matter where he or she comes from than focusing daily on when af arrives, prepping the meds, dealing with the emotions behind the meds, the constant monitoring and the bfn's month after month after month. 

I feel as though I'm wasting my life away waiting for an "if" and even then WHEN it happens, will I lose the baby again? I'm no spring chicken and if this Dr.'s office is frustrated and can't do it after getting so many women pregnant....what the heck am I doing wasting precious time to make memories with my husband and possibly having a child through adoption?!:cry:

We'll keep ttc our own way while going through the adoption process and see what happens. I'm just SO over focusing much of my life on my darn cycle and losing the precious hours to be a part of my husbands life and children we can impact forever through adoption. I have a son I look forward to meeting again in Heaven and it's something to be proud of. I just want to look back on my life and see I had joy. The past few years, I haven't been so joyful sadly.

Peace...it takes time and really an inward look at what you want outa life, how far your willing to go with those hopes and dreams, and whether or not your willing to let go of the things you thought you wanted to allow yourself to be blessed with the things God has intended for your journey. THIS thought hit me and has taken alot of time and so much pain of letting go of my own control for the future. While I can't give you the peace YOU need for your journey dear friend, I know God can.....and what I think we both can do for each other is be of encouragement and the two of us can show great courage for the journey ahead...whatever that may be.

I hope you find this thread and the ladies in it encouraging because they're all AWESOME women! I can't imagine going through some of the things I have without having them here.

I look forward to hearing about the VICTORY you find at the end of your own story. Whatever the direction, I hope God blesses your socks off!:thumbup::happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome to the newbies. :hi:
> 
> HT, I know what you mean about being frustrated this month. We BD'd way more this past cycle than ever before, everything was perfect, just no BFP. It's mystifying.
> 
> MA, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> DH and I have our consultation with the RE tomorrow morning to talk about what's next for us. I had the joy of calling our insurance company today to find out what sort of infertility testing and treatment is covered, and it felt like some sort of milestone, admitting that we are struggling with infertility not "just" recurrent miscarriage. It's just a constant struggle against my own mind, trying not to let my anxiety get out of control just imagining what our next steps might be and reminding myself to hold on and wait until we talk to the RE. FX'd I'm just imagining it will be much worse than the reality will prove to be, you know? I'm really good at imagining worst-case-scenarios.
> 
> Peace and blessings to you all. :kiss:

F'xd for you HA :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Mommy's Angel said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> well... i think to be at peace with your hopes and dreams is a wonderful thing... no matter how you get there. I think so many of us are waiting for the 'what if' to come true... you know, what if I get a BFP, what if I can carry this baby to term etc etc...that we get too scared to get off the roller coaster of TTC.:hugs:
> 
> Think I need some of that peace... wanna share some out? LOL:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome all!
> 
> Yes, you hit it right on the nail. Before Jackson we were told we'd NEVER be able to conceive. We were getting to a place where my husband was finished with school, we moved back home to Central New York and now he has a stable job. Just then, we found out I was pregnant when I thought I had some kind of rectal cancer. :rofl: I have a tilted uterus so everything is at my rearend.:dohh:
> 
> Anyways, when we were with child, we put adoption on the backburner, though while I was pregnant we chose our church because we felt at home with how there were so many fosterparents like we used to be in Ohio as well as adoptive parents. 3 weeks later, I gave birth to our son at 22 weeks and he passed away.
> 
> All of a sudden the hopes and dreams for Jackson Jeffrey had vanished and it took a whole lot of inward search and healing to start ttc. It's been a long hard journey as you certainly know and now we're left with a decision to continue with a Dr. who we'd be waisting money with whom instead of doing IUI's focuses on IVF's which was the place we said we'd stop OR continue with plans for adoption as we had always known we'd do.
> 
> The decision after the phone conversation the other day is a simple one if the outcome this cycle isn't working. I admit I'm devastated because I wanted the chance to be pregnant once again and carry a healthy baby to term. Neither process will be easy but at least I know eventually we'll have a baby through adoption without suffering through all the heartache of the "what if's". Like Jackson's conception...if it happens, it happens. I'm just tired of the fertility journey and would rather put my focus on a baby no matter where he or she comes from than focusing daily on when af arrives, prepping the meds, dealing with the emotions behind the meds, the constant monitoring and the bfn's month after month after month.
> 
> I feel as though I'm wasting my life away waiting for an "if" and even then WHEN it happens, will I lose the baby again? I'm no spring chicken and if this Dr.'s office is frustrated and can't do it after getting so many women pregnant....what the heck am I doing wasting precious time to make memories with my husband and possibly having a child through adoption?!:cry:
> 
> We'll keep ttc our own way while going through the adoption process and see what happens. I'm just SO over focusing much of my life on my darn cycle and losing the precious hours to be a part of my husbands life and children we can impact forever through adoption. I have a son I look forward to meeting again in Heaven and it's something to be proud of. I just want to look back on my life and see I had joy. The past few years, I haven't been so joyful sadly.
> 
> Peace...it takes time and really an inward look at what you want outa life, how far your willing to go with those hopes and dreams, and whether or not your willing to let go of the things you thought you wanted to allow yourself to be blessed with the things God has intended for your journey. THIS thought hit me and has taken alot of time and so much pain of letting go of my own control for the future. While I can't give you the peace YOU need for your journey dear friend, I know God can.....and what I think we both can do for each other is be of encouragement and the two of us can show great courage for the journey ahead...whatever that may be.
> 
> I hope you find this thread and the ladies in it encouraging because they're all AWESOME women! I can't imagine going through some of the things I have without having them here.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about the VICTORY you find at the end of your own story. Whatever the direction, I hope God blesses your socks off!:thumbup::happydance::flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Ahhhh you have made me cry...:cry:
I know that however you get there you will the most amazing Mum!:hugs:
My heart is breaking that you lost your son at 22 weeks. I cannot imagine the pain. But I can hear the peace and resolution in your words...
That kid is gonna be one lucky person to have you.


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- That was soooo beautifully written, it made me want to cry!


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - down in the girly sanctuary at the bottom of the page they've been having a discussion about who they'd want to be if they could be any BnBer for the day - I'd be you!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Rebekah - down in the girly sanctuary at the bottom of the page they've been having a discussion about who they'd want to be if they could be any BnBer for the day - I'd be you!!

That's such a lovely thing to say!!:hugs::cry::flower: I'm humbled by your loving-kindness. Thank you!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- I pray you find your way to mommyhood in whatever way God has planned for you. It will be a very blessed child that gets to experience the love and generosity you have.

Ladies, this TTC is such a unique journey for us all and I think we all have to find our own way.  I'm glad to have you all to share it with. Wishing you beautiful blessings.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - just popping in...I havent checked on you all in a while....I hope everyone has started their new year out right!

I am on cd 10 and waiting to ov!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - DH and I just got back from the RE. Long story short, he's recommending we start on injectables (FSH) either alone or with IUI. I was a little taken aback (I guess just because there goes any chance of denial I could still hide in!) but also a little comforted somehow.... He said we've been patient, we've been checked out, there's no discernible reason why we're not getting pregnant, that he feels comfortable stepping things up a notch and giving us a helping hand, that he believes it's a prudent next step.

He's advising FSH over Clomid because he said Clomid really has the most success in women who don't ovulate on their own. In women who do ovulate on their own (which I do), it has a very marginal success rate compared to doing nothing. In women who ovulate on their own, FSH has about a 17-20% pregnancy rate in any given cycle, and FSH + IUI has a pregnancy rate of about 23-25%. (He also reminded us that at my age, 37, we're still quite fertile compared to younger women - the pregnancy rate in any given cycle for the average healthy 37yo woman is about 15%, and in the healthiest woman at peak fertility is only about 23% - that's really not that much different. Made us both feel better about our age - hopefully it does you, too!)

DH's SA came back absolutely perfect - he felt like a champ when the RE said that a normal count is at least 21 million and his was 63 million! The RE also said that all my hormones are better than normal, they're absolutely perfect. That made me feel better about my age.

Right now I'm on cd6 so it's too late to start anything this month. I'm good with that, though, because it gives us at least a month to think things over and do some research and decide what we want to do. The clinic is talking with our insurance company for us to find out exactly what our out-of-pocket would be (for drugs/monitoring alone and for drugs + IUI) so that we can factor that into our decision. But I know a lot of you have been right here yourselves, and I would really like to know your thoughts on it all....

He said there's about a 15-20% twin rate on FSH. I am really torn about twins. On one hand, it would be great because we're really running out of time to have more than one. On the other hand, we unfortunately know more about loss than the general public does, so we know that twins have a higher rate of complications and loss than singletons do.... So I think the risk of twins is something I really need to come to terms with before we do this (assuming we do this). 

The other factor playing into things is we have a huge family reunion scheduled for January 2012 that's been in the works for 3 years now - we have to make sure we can travel then.... We talked about that with the RE and he recommended we try this month and next month, then take a break until May. That way we'll avoid the risk of traveling so far from home when I'd be close to delivering so we don't have to worry about giving birth unexpectedly in Florida! DH and I went to lunch after the appt and talked things over... we both immediately felt like we should give it a try naturally this month and next month, then take the break and start the drugs in May if we haven't gotten pg on our own. That just sort of becomes the easy, arbitrary deadline for how long to try on our own, I guess.

So that's where we stand now. Sorry this post is so long... I'm just trying to digest everything the RE told us. It's a lot to think about.


----------



## ttcbaby117

happyauntie - it sounds like you have a plan and that is great! Also really great that you and DH are on the same page. My dr has recommended clomid to me in 3months if I am not pg. I do ovulate on my own also but he seems to think the the few cysts that I have on my ovaries might be causing me to not produce a good quality egg....oh who knows....Your dr gave some good info so thanks for sharing it because I am wondering if I should even waste my time with clomid or just go onto the injectables also.


----------



## skye2010

Hope we all get there and wouldn't it be great if it was all at the same time? The whole thread can move on :)

Twinkle I am absolutely loving your boots. Are they skating boots? And whatever bottoms are those? Grey twill long skirt with a white lace trim? I'm sure it's not cause you can't possibly skate in that, but I like the idea :) How Victorian? hahahahaha I watched the nutcracker ballet this Xmass and it had women skating in exactly what I described.

Hi TTcbaby. I had a great New Year, thank you for popping in and ask.

Happy Auntie, I can understand your reluctance. It takes time to come to terms with having help with fertility. You already did get pregnant two times before so why should you need one. But really it means nothing more than prolonging this process will wear you down and make you more desperate. All the fertility treatments are invasive and unpleasant. But after a while you just accept it and not think about it. A baby is a baby however it is concieved, and it will be your baby. DH and I completely bypassed that IUI stage and went straight to IVF cause we both don't want to wait any longer than we should and IVF has a better chance than IUI. (I was a little more nervous cause I have never been pregnant before) When I started the treatment I still wasn't sure about it and had weird thoughts swimming in my head like "If this baby is not concieved naturally is it meant to be, what do I tell her when she grows up. My issue, deep down in my head was that I did not want to accept I couldn't do it myself. But my IVF cycle failed and there was my answer. If the baby is not meant to be concieved naturaly but through IVF so what? Whatever it takes. And I can tell her I wanted her so much that I was glad to do anything it took. 
There is a lot of prodding and needling going on, and I hate spreading my legs in front of people like that but once the treatment starts you just go on an autopilot. And the side effects of drugs.... Oh well I just thought if others can bare it so can I. Hopefully they wouldn't harm me too much.
The other major issue is finances and I hope you are covered. Good luck .... Still wish you could have a natural pregnancy but if not have a assisted one that's still ok.


----------



## ttcbaby117

skye - thanks for sharing your IVF story. Will you do IVF again?


----------



## AustinGurrl

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - DH and I just got back from the RE. Long story short, he's recommending we start on injectables (FSH) either alone or with IUI. I was a little taken aback (I guess just because there goes any chance of denial I could still hide in!) but also a little comforted somehow.... He said we've been patient, we've been checked out, there's no discernible reason why we're not getting pregnant, that he feels comfortable stepping things up a notch and giving us a helping hand, that he believes it's a prudent next step.
> 
> He's advising FSH over Clomid because he said Clomid really has the most success in women who don't ovulate on their own. In women who do ovulate on their own (which I do), it has a very marginal success rate compared to doing nothing. In women who ovulate on their own, FSH has about a 17-20% pregnancy rate in any given cycle, and FSH + IUI has a pregnancy rate of about 23-25%. (He also reminded us that at my age, 37, we're still quite fertile compared to younger women - the pregnancy rate in any given cycle for the average healthy 37yo woman is about 15%, and in the healthiest woman at peak fertility is only about 23% - that's really not that much different. Made us both feel better about our age - hopefully it does you, too!)
> 
> DH's SA came back absolutely perfect - he felt like a champ when the RE said that a normal count is at least 21 million and his was 63 million! The RE also said that all my hormones are better than normal, they're absolutely perfect. That made me feel better about my age.
> 
> Right now I'm on cd6 so it's too late to start anything this month. I'm good with that, though, because it gives us at least a month to think things over and do some research and decide what we want to do. The clinic is talking with our insurance company for us to find out exactly what our out-of-pocket would be (for drugs/monitoring alone and for drugs + IUI) so that we can factor that into our decision. But I know a lot of you have been right here yourselves, and I would really like to know your thoughts on it all....
> 
> He said there's about a 15-20% twin rate on FSH. I am really torn about twins. On one hand, it would be great because we're really running out of time to have more than one. On the other hand, we unfortunately know more about loss than the general public does, so we know that twins have a higher rate of complications and loss than singletons do.... So I think the risk of twins is something I really need to come to terms with before we do this (assuming we do this).
> 
> The other factor playing into things is we have a huge family reunion scheduled for January 2012 that's been in the works for 3 years now - we have to make sure we can travel then.... We talked about that with the RE and he recommended we try this month and next month, then take a break until May. That way we'll avoid the risk of traveling so far from home when I'd be close to delivering so we don't have to worry about giving birth unexpectedly in Florida! DH and I went to lunch after the appt and talked things over... we both immediately felt like we should give it a try naturally this month and next month, then take the break and start the drugs in May if we haven't gotten pg on our own. That just sort of becomes the easy, arbitrary deadline for how long to try on our own, I guess.
> 
> So that's where we stand now. Sorry this post is so long... I'm just trying to digest everything the RE told us. It's a lot to think about.

Hi Happy Auntie - Good luck with your decision making process! Sounds like you have got a plan! You asked, so here is my experience with all the above:

I believe that Clomid does not really help those of us who O on our own, as your doc said... I was on Clomid for 3 mos... each time with IUI after sonogram & hcg trigger injection. No results. No great expense, but just the very costly expense of time... 

Our FS doc also gave us better odds with injectable drugs. I took Gonal F and only for 6 days as my follicles were good in number & Dr didn't want to overstimulate... Once 2 follicles got to 20mm then I did the Ovidrel trigger shot, and IUI the next 2 consecutive days. Found out that actually 3 eggs were released afterwards.... We are now waiting for the results..... (fingers crossed).

I did not have a bad experience from the drugs... actually seem better than when I was taking the Clomid which just made me sad all the time. Our total costs came to around $3500 (?), including sperm wash for the 2 days and meds. The drugs are $$$ and our ins doesn't cover anything "fertility" related.:growlmad: Downside, I have a LOT of unused Gonal F in my fridge right now... 

If not successful this cycle, our next step will be IVF, which I believe we will use Gonal F with, too.... We are only doing the injects + IUI this one time.....
As for twins - we'd love it, but know there is a much higher risk and that is so very scary.... 

Just my story :)


----------



## Monkey12

:bfn:
Did another test....... I could kick myself!

AF due 15th, hoping for a miracle. 
thanks for the welcome guys :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi Happy Auntie - Good luck with your decision making process! Sounds like you have got a plan! You asked, so here is my experience with all the above:
> 
> I believe that Clomid does not really help those of us who O on our own, as your doc said... I was on Clomid for 3 mos... each time with IUI after sonogram & hcg trigger injection. No results. No great expense, but just the very costly expense of time...
> 
> Our FS doc also gave us better odds with injectable drugs. I took Gonal F and only for 6 days as my follicles were good in number & Dr didn't want to overstimulate... Once 2 follicles got to 20mm then I did the Ovidrel trigger shot, and IUI the next 2 consecutive days. Found out that actually 3 eggs were released afterwards.... We are now waiting for the results..... (fingers crossed).
> 
> I did not have a bad experience from the drugs... actually seem better than when I was taking the Clomid which just made me sad all the time. Our total costs came to around $3500 (?), including sperm wash for the 2 days and meds. The drugs are $$$ and our ins doesn't cover anything "fertility" related.:growlmad: Downside, I have a LOT of unused Gonal F in my fridge right now...
> 
> If not successful this cycle, our next step will be IVF, which I believe we will use Gonal F with, too.... We are only doing the injects + IUI this one time.....
> As for twins - we'd love it, but know there is a much higher risk and that is so very scary....
> 
> Just my story :)


Thank you so much for sharing - it really does help to hear others' experiences. I'm especially glad to hear about the lack of side effects with the Gonal F. I had asked the RE specifically about that, as I've read on here from so many women that Clomid really affects their moods and I struggle with depression and anxiety anyway - I certainly don't need anything to make those worse! :wacko:

I've just heard back from them about the costs and what my insurance covers - I was groaning about it until I read your costs! That completely stinks that your insurance won't cover it. Mine is apparently covered at 50% after we meet our deductible (since it's January we haven't spent a dime toward our deductible yet!), so it looks like each cycle would cost us about $900 - nowhere near the astronomical costs I was fearing. Not cheap (don't get me wrong!), but we can manage it. 

FX'd for you this month!! When do you test?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Monkey12 said:


> :bfn:
> Did another test....... I could kick myself!
> 
> AF due 15th, hoping for a miracle.
> thanks for the welcome guys :)

Don't kick yourself - you're only human! :dohh: Sorry it's a BFN, but like you said, it's not over 'til the fat lady sings....


----------



## HappyAuntie

HappyAuntie said:


> FX'd for you this month!! When do you test?

Nevermind, Austin - I just went back and read your siggy. :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG HA! I hope your mind is at ease now. Welcome to the injectable group. The shots aren't bad, just remember to let your alcohol dry on your skin BEFORE you inject to keep from having pain. I find if you pinch a little skin fold while your injecting, it hurts much less. Will you have a trigger shot to release the follies?

AFM: Todays appointment brought good news by the grace of God. My estrogen level went up to 133 ((200 is what they want before IUI)). I've been on pins and needles waiting. I continue on two bravelle and two menopur for the next two days and hopefully we'll have mature follies. I have at least three that are at 1mm and they have to be 2mm for maturity. 2 or more follies have better odds.

Doug and I have an appointment set with the adoption agency and I'm setting up another blog about adoption and my designer will have it done in a weeks time. A bit brighter than Broken Heart, Mended Fences, though come spring I'll have her add a pastel background to bring some color to it.

Since we have more injectables left, instead of moving forward with someone else, if this cycle doesn't work, we'll use the last of the ones we do have while continuing the paper chase for adoption. We shall see what happens. It's by the grace of God my estrogen level which went down from 95 to 75 went back up to 133 today. What an unpredictable process. ((sigh)) My hope is for a miracle this month.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> WTG HA! I hope your mind is at ease now. Welcome to the injectable group. The shots aren't bad, just remember to let your alcohol dry on your skin BEFORE you inject to keep from having pain. I find if you pinch a little skin fold while your injecting, it hurts much less. Will you have a trigger shot to release the follies?
> 
> AFM: Todays appointment brought good news by the grace of God. My estrogen level went up to 133 ((200 is what they want before IUI)). I've been on pins and needles waiting. I continue on two bravelle and two menopur for the next two days and hopefully we'll have mature follies. I have at least three that are at 1mm and they have to be 2mm for maturity. 2 or more follies have better odds.
> 
> Doug and I have an appointment set with the adoption agency and I'm setting up another blog about adoption and my designer will have it done in a weeks time. A bit brighter than Broken Heart, Mended Fences, though come spring I'll have her add a pastel background to bring some color to it.
> 
> Since we have more injectables left, instead of moving forward with someone else, if this cycle doesn't work, we'll use the last of the ones we do have while continuing the paper chase for adoption. We shall see what happens. It's by the grace of God my estrogen level which went down from 95 to 75 went back up to 133 today. What an unpredictable process. ((sigh)) My hope is for a miracle this month.

Thanks, MA! :kiss: I do feel much more at ease now. Just having a plan helps - certainly better than waiting and wondering some more. DH took the morning off from work for the dr appt and then we went out to lunch together... over lunch he decided to just go ahead and take the rest of the day off and he "made" us go sledding - I hadn't been sledding since high school! And it was great - helped us blow off some steam and just laugh and feel good. DH knew just what I needed. God really knew what He was doing when He brought the two of us together - DH may drive me crazy sometimes, but days like today make me realize just how lucky I am. :thumbup:

And yes, the RE was talking about including a trigger shot in the protocol.

SO excited for your good news today! :happydance: And I like your idea of going ahead and using the drugs you have while starting the adoption process... no need to close one door just because you're opening a second. Miracles can - and do - happen! When is your appt with the adoption agency?


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Twinkle I am absolutely loving your boots. Are they skating boots? And whatever bottoms are those? Grey twill long skirt with a white lace trim? I'm sure it's not cause you can't possibly skate in that, but I like the idea :) How Victorian? hahahahaha I watched the nutcracker ballet this Xmass and it had women skating in exactly what I described.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl: nearly fell off the sofa laughing!! No they're not skating boots they're the doc martens I got married in - I was holding my dress up to show them off for the photo so what you can see is my hooped underskirt! :rofl:
> 
> MA & HA sounds like you've got a lot to think about at the moment - I'll be keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> Love to all of you in the TWW. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- sounds like a good plan, the injections aren't bad at all just make sure when you take them out of te refrig that you let them reach room temp. I hope they get you the bfp you so deserve

MA- Yay your levels increased, I'm rooting for you and praying you get your bfp!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> WTG HA! I hope your mind is at ease now. Welcome to the injectable group. The shots aren't bad, just remember to let your alcohol dry on your skin BEFORE you inject to keep from having pain. I find if you pinch a little skin fold while your injecting, it hurts much less. Will you have a trigger shot to release the follies?
> 
> AFM: Todays appointment brought good news by the grace of God. My estrogen level went up to 133 ((200 is what they want before IUI)). I've been on pins and needles waiting. I continue on two bravelle and two menopur for the next two days and hopefully we'll have mature follies. I have at least three that are at 1mm and they have to be 2mm for maturity. 2 or more follies have better odds.
> 
> Doug and I have an appointment set with the adoption agency and I'm setting up another blog about adoption and my designer will have it done in a weeks time. A bit brighter than Broken Heart, Mended Fences, though come spring I'll have her add a pastel background to bring some color to it.
> 
> Since we have more injectables left, instead of moving forward with someone else, if this cycle doesn't work, we'll use the last of the ones we do have while continuing the paper chase for adoption. We shall see what happens. It's by the grace of God my estrogen level which went down from 95 to 75 went back up to 133 today. What an unpredictable process. ((sigh)) My hope is for a miracle this month.
> 
> Thanks, MA! :kiss: I do feel much more at ease now. Just having a plan helps - certainly better than waiting and wondering some more. DH took the morning off from work for the dr appt and then we went out to lunch together... over lunch he decided to just go ahead and take the rest of the day off and he "made" us go sledding - I hadn't been sledding since high school! And it was great - helped us blow off some steam and just laugh and feel good. DH knew just what I needed. God really knew what He was doing when He brought the two of us together - DH may drive me crazy sometimes, but days like today make me realize just how lucky I am. :thumbup:
> 
> And yes, the RE was talking about including a trigger shot in the protocol.
> 
> SO excited for your good news today! :happydance: And I like your idea of going ahead and using the drugs you have while starting the adoption process... no need to close one door just because you're opening a second. Miracles can - and do - happen! When is your appt with the adoption agency?Click to expand...

Isn't it just amazing how God hand-picks our husbands. He just KNOWS what we need. Your right, they drive us :wacko: sometimes but I think we're all blessed in here to have supportive husbands who love us. It's a great gift.

Well, our origional appointment is in February, the week of our 10 year anniversary. However, there's an orientation class next tuesday that the agency is having which is a requirement. Figures Doug usually gets it off and that week he has Monday off. He's trying to switch but everyone seems to be moving around to different shifts so there's not many who can switch that day with him. So we could start as early as next week but our origional appointment is in February. We should also know by then if this cycle worked or not.

I agree, it's time to move forward but not lose all hope. I'm getting excited about setting up our adoption blog. I also found several fundraising opportunities to help us with adoption costs. I'm not used to letting go of the reigns so to sey. I'm a little scared but still know that God is in control. Hopefully along with "letting go" of the control will release the anxiety I feel from this process.

FM-thank you:hugs: I've been reciting scripture. In fact, I didn't get any sleep last night. I just kept getting up to look at the snow. I found myself thinking of so many things. For instance staring at the snow falling overnight I remembered the scripture from


> Isaiah 1:18 *though your sins are like scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they are red like crimson, they shall become like wool.*

Then I recited


> Isaiah 41:10 *do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.*

Now that I look back on it, it was SO God. both verses come from Isaiah and I had no idea in my sleepless hour as I was just reciting them back to back.

Then before Doug left, I wept and told my husband I asked God for one thing to go right in this process...I took a nap and woke up past the usual time the office calls me. The nurse forgot and she NEVER forgets this. By the grace of God He woke me up and I called. The answering service beeped the office staff who had one of the nurses call me to tell me my estrogen levels had gone up.:happydance: ((Add Praise emoticon here)) So again, God spoke and gave me my one right thing today.:winkwink: 

I'll continue on in our adoption journey and won't abandon Gods direction whatever it may be.

Just found today to be very interesting faith-wise.



Twinkle-how fun you had Dr. Martins under your dress :rofl: too funny and SO comfortable. I like the design on them. Did you buy them white or did you design them yourself?! I've never seen white ones.


----------



## Tititimes2

Finally got my MMR booster shot. Wow that thing hurt! Well, now I wait. 4 weeks and counting.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I received an email from the agency we had an appointment with. It seems more and more that we're getting answers to prayer.

Here's what happened just tonight.

I received an email from the agency who is trying to nudge us to another agency in a different county. Apparently their having second thoughts because we know one of the caseworkers there and it could be a conflict of interest. 

I'm not upset at all, in fact, I understand the trepidation both for the agency AND the kids.

We origionally settled on this agency because the cost was more realistic for us versus International. We both looked at the cost of the paticular international adoption we were looking at and it just looked out of reach with travel costs. So we've been praying on it and decided to use the local agency. Made the appointment and were waiting until February.

Now I should mention that our hearts have been heavy to adopt for 11 years. That's since before we even married. Doug and I have had a heart to adopt from Africa for many reasons and we have friends who are missionaries who have really shared the hardship in some of the poorest nations while also many children lose their parents from the aids epidemic that left them orphans. The cost in some African nations, can be cheaper. However the travel is pretty expensive for the two weeks of separate travel we'd need.

After I received the email tonight. I prayed again for bold answers. An hour later, Doug calls to tell me he was offered a "package" for overtime and if he met the requirement not only would he get double time and a half for the extra hours, he'd get a bonus check. :faint: 

So while one door closed, God spoke and opened the way for the finances for the country we had on our hearts for a very long time.

I came across someone who was fundraising for her daughter in such an awesome way, I'm hoping she may help me in our own adoption fundraising that could help us reach our goals. I've emailed her and am waiting to hear back from her.

Lastly, as I was cleaning out some things in our filing cabinet, I came across an agency we oriented with while we were in Ohio waiting for Doug to graduate. This agency also had a local chapter here about two hours away. We're going to call them and see what happens. It just so happens that the agency we were looking into is domestic only, the agency we had looked into and liked in Ohio does International and domestic. Their International program does adoptions for two African nations now.

So, we move forward and see what happens. I'm getting excited. Already doors have opened that we were unsure of. Amazing!


----------



## padbrat

Your enternal optimisim is great!

Have asked My Obs Cons to provide the list of clinics abroad that she deals with. If they turn out too expensive for us then we will know our answer to the question 'will I be a parent'...

AF got me again lol!


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - DH and I just got back from the RE. Long story short, he's recommending we start on injectables (FSH) either alone or with IUI. I was a little taken aback (I guess just because there goes any chance of denial I could still hide in!) but also a little comforted somehow.... He said we've been patient, we've been checked out, there's no discernible reason why we're not getting pregnant, that he feels comfortable stepping things up a notch and giving us a helping hand, that he believes it's a prudent next step.
> 
> He's advising FSH over Clomid because he said Clomid really has the most success in women who don't ovulate on their own. In women who do ovulate on their own (which I do), it has a very marginal success rate compared to doing nothing. In women who ovulate on their own, FSH has about a 17-20% pregnancy rate in any given cycle, and FSH + IUI has a pregnancy rate of about 23-25%. (He also reminded us that at my age, 37, we're still quite fertile compared to younger women - the pregnancy rate in any given cycle for the average healthy 37yo woman is about 15%, and in the healthiest woman at peak fertility is only about 23% - that's really not that much different. Made us both feel better about our age - hopefully it does you, too!)
> 
> DH's SA came back absolutely perfect - he felt like a champ when the RE said that a normal count is at least 21 million and his was 63 million! The RE also said that all my hormones are better than normal, they're absolutely perfect. That made me feel better about my age.
> 
> Right now I'm on cd6 so it's too late to start anything this month. I'm good with that, though, because it gives us at least a month to think things over and do some research and decide what we want to do. The clinic is talking with our insurance company for us to find out exactly what our out-of-pocket would be (for drugs/monitoring alone and for drugs + IUI) so that we can factor that into our decision. But I know a lot of you have been right here yourselves, and I would really like to know your thoughts on it all....
> 
> He said there's about a 15-20% twin rate on FSH. I am really torn about twins. On one hand, it would be great because we're really running out of time to have more than one. On the other hand, we unfortunately know more about loss than the general public does, so we know that twins have a higher rate of complications and loss than singletons do.... So I think the risk of twins is something I really need to come to terms with before we do this (assuming we do this).
> 
> The other factor playing into things is we have a huge family reunion scheduled for January 2012 that's been in the works for 3 years now - we have to make sure we can travel then.... We talked about that with the RE and he recommended we try this month and next month, then take a break until May. That way we'll avoid the risk of traveling so far from home when I'd be close to delivering so we don't have to worry about giving birth unexpectedly in Florida! DH and I went to lunch after the appt and talked things over... we both immediately felt like we should give it a try naturally this month and next month, then take the break and start the drugs in May if we haven't gotten pg on our own. That just sort of becomes the easy, arbitrary deadline for how long to try on our own, I guess.
> 
> So that's where we stand now. Sorry this post is so long... I'm just trying to digest everything the RE told us. It's a lot to think about.

HappyAuntie, thanks for the reassurance about age. I'm 36, will be 37 in April. I've been beating myself up about how old I am and being TTC #1. I ovulate normally too but the doc still put me on clomid. I hate clomid. It makes me an emotional basket case. If I had the option to just do FSH then I would. What drug specifically will you be on? I just don't get it either because my hormone levels were all normal too when I went for the initial work up and all the times since. I do know that DH's count could be a little higher (due to his lifestyle choices) but they said it wouldn't be a problem. Good luck to you. And don't feel bad about needing a little help. The way I look at it, in our mid 30's its okay to get a little help so we can get a baby quicker. We aren't 25 anymore.


----------



## skye2010

MA wooow! That is such a great and brave thing to do. I'm sure you will have both your own and your adopted babies one day. Biiiig Goood Luuuck to you :) Really looking fwd to your adoption blog. I always wanted an adopted baby as well but my DH doesn't have his heart in it. He has an adopted auntie who broke her relations with the family and I think DH's scared with that. But I don't think that has anything to do with the aunt cause there are so many cucoos in that family. Anyway... Are you planning to adopt actually a new born or a little older? I don't know if you can adopt new borns? I hope you get a good, efficiet agent.

Good luck Austingirl :)

Monkey your levels can rise apparently in one day so don't give up hope just yet. Testing early put you through a lot of strained nerves ;( Poor thing I hope you get your miracle :dust::dust:

Twinkle can't believe you had Dr Martins on under your wedding gown. How cool is that. i actually saw that pair on a shop window. Both the white and the pink and I thought they looked really girly :) and cute.

FM where are you at baby? Are you off the meds now?

Titi why are you having MMR booster and what are you waiting for. All of a sudden there is so many of us having meds and scans I started mixing up who had what. 

Padbrat why are you asking for overseas clinics. Is it for IVF?



ttcbaby117 said:


> skye - thanks for sharing your IVF story. Will you do IVF again?

Yep I am getting another one soon. The next cycle the Dr wanted to monitor my hormone and progestrone levels and after that I'm in the game. This dr is quite contraversial and does some immune screening as well so I had 18 tubes of blood taken this morning. OUCH, Ouch... Really hurt :( 

Talking about "help" MissyT I feel like I am getting a kick in the but right now. :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

hi girls,

just popping in to cath up,

HA, so glad you have a plan and all tests were normal, such a weight off. Good luck with everything and fingrs crossed!

MA and Austingirl, I am so hopping this is your month! Everything crossed!!

twinkle, love the boots!! I thougt that might be what it was. I wore heels during the ceremony, but switched to flip flops after.

to everyone else worrying about age, I am 39 will be 40 next october. If my miracle can happen so can yours!!

Xoxo anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, we're actually open to both an infant who will most likely be close to 6mos to a year old....OR older children/sibling groups.

Right now I think we're focusing on one child, an infant. We were fosterparents in 02' to teenagers and skipped the cute stage. I'd like to experience being a mom from infancy first then I think we'll move on to older kids which we've always wanted to do anyways.

Our hope is to keep renting where we are while we look for our dream homestead. We'll have lots of room and a small farm type atmosphere with chickens, goats, sheep....garden, etc. Something fun to bring kids up. 

We'll be homeschooling as well early on and I'd like to see where our kids thrive and build on what they're good at. For instance if they do well in the arts, we'll put them in dance classes or ice skating or art classes, wherever they'd enjoy learning. If they're into sports, we'll put them in some kind of sport like soccer, swimming, gymnastics, etc. Work on their strengths and weaknesses in math, science, english, etc. We'll cross that bridge when we get there though. :winkwink:

We're excited about the whole process. We just filled out the application for the agency we visited in 07' and will make an initial appointment after talking with the local chapter here in our state.

Once the application fee is taken care of and they start calling references, I'll be REALLY excited! We'll start announcing to family and close friends by then. Right now I'm just announcing it to you all as we're in the beginning stages and I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## padbrat

skye2010 said:


> MA wooow! That is such a great and brave thing to do. I'm sure you will have both your own and your adopted babies one day. Biiiig Goood Luuuck to you :) Really looking fwd to your adoption blog. I always wanted an adopted baby as well but my DH doesn't have his heart in it. He has an adopted auntie who broke her relations with the family and I think DH's scared with that. But I don't think that has anything to do with the aunt cause there are so many cucoos in that family. Anyway... Are you planning to adopt actually a new born or a little older? I don't know if you can adopt new borns? I hope you get a good, efficiet agent.
> 
> Good luck Austingirl :)
> 
> Monkey your levels can rise apparently in one day so don't give up hope just yet. Testing early put you through a lot of strained nerves ;( Poor thing I hope you get your miracle :dust::dust:
> 
> Twinkle can't believe you had Dr Martins on under your wedding gown. How cool is that. i actually saw that pair on a shop window. Both the white and the pink and I thought they looked really girly :) and cute.
> 
> FM where are you at baby? Are you off the meds now?
> 
> Titi why are you having MMR booster and what are you waiting for. All of a sudden there is so many of us having meds and scans I started mixing up who had what.
> 39
> Padbrat why are you asking for overseas clinics. Is it for IVF?
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> skye - thanks for sharing your IVF story. Will you do IVF again?
> 
> Yep I am getting another one soon. The next cycle the Dr wanted to monitor my hormone and progestrone levels and after that I'm in the game. This dr is quite contraversial and does some immune screening as well so I had 18 tubes of blood taken this morning. OUCH, Ouch... Really hurt :(
> 
> Talking about "help" MissyT I feel like I am getting a kick in the but right now. :wacko:Click to expand...

Well due to my elderly age of 39 (ahem) according to the NHS I am too old for them to help me... 

Apparently after many geneticists speculation my translocated chromosome is causing my M/C's and I have an apparent issue with forming a placenta so always lose at 11 weeks ish...

So they have come to the conculsion that my eggs are duff and i need to go through egg donation. I have been referred to an excellent hospital in the UK, but it is way to expensive so we are considering the possibility of going abroad.... hence why I am mentioning it.


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I am so excited for you! I have learned in the past months especially that I am not in control of this ttc thing that I have to wait God for my blessing but that doesn't stop me from feeling anxious so the bible verse that helped me out today was

*Philippians 4:6 Do not be anxious about anything but in everything by prayer and petition with thanksgiving present your request to God.*

I recited it right here at my desk, and I immediately felt a calmness. He is always right here for us we only have to call on him. TTC'ing is teaching me so much about having patience, something that I've never had before. I feel confident that we will get to our bfp one way or another. I just pray that God directs our path and that he makes his desires for us clearly known to us. Thank you for sharing those verses, everyday I visit this thread, I look forward to reading your post, you are so awesome and you are going to be an awesome Mom!

Missyt- I know what you mean about the age thing, I am 37 and will be 38 in May but don't let that detour you or get you down, we are gonna be Hot Mamas and our eggies are still good!

AFM- I'm cd 12 and keeping my fingers crossed that I will O this weekend.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm 36, 1 hour + 10 minutes old!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm 36, 1 hour + 10 minutes old!!

Happy Birthday to YOU, Happy Birthday to YOU!!!:kiss::hugs::flower::happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Happy Birthday Twinkle :) Twinkle, twinkle little star how I wonder what you are :))) (This is your bthday song inspired by your name hahahaha) :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

Hello everyone, newbie here from just outside London

I am soon to be 39 and have been ttc my first child for just over a year. We are off to see the fertility consultants on the 27th and I thought I would read up on what we are in for. I came across this thread and will endavour to catch up on all your news.

Best wishes and hugs Traskey!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Traskey to the group. I'm sure you'll love it here. There are some pretty amazing women in here. I pray your journey is a good one filled with many blessings! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy Birthday Twinkle :hugs:

Welcome Traskey

Padbrat - the NHS really hacks me off sometimes. They won't help you because of your age despite the fact you have paid National Insurance. However, they will happily look after a smoker or alcoholic with illness's they've caused themselves. Grrrrr!


----------



## padbrat

MrsJ08 said:


> Happy Birthday Twinkle :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Traskey
> 
> Padbrat - the NHS really hacks me off sometimes. They won't help you because of your age despite the fact you have paid National Insurance. However, they will happily look after a smoker or alcoholic with illness's they've caused themselves. Grrrrr!

Exactly! I think it should be means tested... if you are healthy and can give a good home and life to a child and are sufficently motivated I think they should help! I know they aren't miracle workers, but I think the reason I didn't get up the duff before is because my thyroid is dead and for 4 years they didn't diagnose this.... it took the Germans doing a standard med exam to diagnose and treat me and lo an behold I am up to duff!!

GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr:growlmad:


----------



## padbrat

Happy Birthday Twinkster!

Welcome Traskey!


----------



## MrsJ08

Padbrat - the way I see it is that a part of your body isn't working efficiently. If that was your ears, your arm, your heart etc.. they would give you medical treatment until the situation was resolved. I don't see why your reproductive organs should be treated any differently. I must admit that when I was young and stupid, I didn't think IVF should be given on the NHS. Now I'm older and wiser I feel completely differently - why should you be able to terminate a pregnancy on the NHS but not create one?! Sorry I just read that back and realised I'm on my soap box. It just makes me so mad - I really want all of you lovely ladies to have a baby and I think you should be given whatever help it takes to have one. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all thanks for the birthday wishes. Welcome Traskey xxx


----------



## padbrat

MrsJ08 said:


> Padbrat - the way I see it is that a part of your body isn't working efficiently. If that was your ears, your arm, your heart etc.. they would give you medical treatment until the situation was resolved. I don't see why your reproductive organs should be treated any differently. I must admit that when I was young and stupid, I didn't think IVF should be given on the NHS. Now I'm older and wiser I feel completely differently - why should you be able to terminate a pregnancy on the NHS but not create one?! Sorry I just read that back and realised I'm on my soap box. It just makes me so mad - I really want all of you lovely ladies to have a baby and I think you should be given whatever help it takes to have one. :hugs:

Here here MrsJO8.... I vote you for Prime Minsister and I love your thinking!!:hugs: Nowt wrong with soap boxes, I get on mine quite frequently lol:haha:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks :hug:


----------



## skye2010

Hello Traskey :) Welcome to this thread :)

Ladies I can't agree more. NHS is very hipocrytical. They reason this by the cost effectiveness. That the women with higher bmi or older age has less chances statistically. Only the amount of alcohol problems that go through the door (not even just the alcoholics but the occasianal "UH I just ended up with 17 pints dunno what happened next" ) must cost them a serious amount of money and who promises them they won't be coming back with the same problem? 

It's not just this but also the lengthy waiting lists. Fertility is obviously not very well funded. You wait for 2 years and expect your eggs to stay the same? I mean there is a lot of youth pregnancy in this country but also a lot of older women too. Is it just me or would you agree that being pregnant at 26-27 was considered too young when I was at that age. + Work life and social circumstances , lot's of people get married later in life nowadays. 

NHS also pays for treatment only for the first baby yet the UK population is getting older. Young people now may not find enough people to pay for their pensions when they get old. Do they count on immigration in the future I wonder?

Add some of the really indifferent infertility staff in as well. GRRRrrrrrrr NHS is a good topic to rant about. :)


----------



## BBgirl

NHS is bringing in free IVF for women over 40, according to NICE guidelines. It's due to come in 2012, too late for me because I'm nearly 42. It's going to be decided on ovarian reserve (AMH etc.) instead of age. Because of fears over litigation because of couples arguing it is age discrimination (which of course it is). It is absolutely absurd. It should be down to your chance of success, i.e. ovarian reserve, BMI and whether or not you smoke as to how many free cycles you are offered. Smokers and overweight or underweight people do have lower success rates. 

But it should not be simply refused on the basis of a woman's age. In my humble opinion. And of course most of the NHS costs are due to smoking and alcohol related diseases. Fertility difficulties are a genuine cause of immense suffering and totally not self-induced. Most people don't put off having a baby, they have medical reasons for infertility or simply haven't met the right person at the right time.


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes.

I have to say that I feel the same! I was told to wait until I had been trying for a year, even though they had already told me that the cut off point for fertility treatment was 40. So, we kept using the ovulation predictor kits, having sex at the right time but still getting nowhere. Finally, I have a referal to see a specialist. I don't smoke and don't drink but I have one year left to conceive and that is all. It is very easy to see this as a ticking time bomb!


----------



## skye2010

That sounds wonderful. I think insurance companies should be forced to do sthg about it too. They wouldn't touch any fertility related issue, birth complications etc with a tong. I think that is so unfair. Women have a right to have a baby and having the right to be healthy. I don't understand how can birth be ignored like that. They don't ignore the baby but they ignore the mother. :wacko:


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat I remember reading an article about an egg donation in Spain. This girl wasn't even on her 30's yet but she needed it anyway. She and her DH just went for it. She had dark hair so the Spanish gene didn't look unlike her. She was really happy in the end. She had a beautiful daughter who ended up even looking a bit like herself. She didn't have the maturing eggs stage so she didn't have to spend too much time even. Over a couple of days if I'm not wrong. Good luck with the research. Do you know where is it likely you will go to?

Traskey I'll tell you a little story :) I was 29 and I had some Korean friends stay over at our place. One of them used to look at ring fortune. (Basically you put a long hair through your ring and let it swing) She told me my only chance to meet someone that I would marry was at the age of 30. At the time I hadn't had a bf for the last 4 years and I wasn't even dating anyone. Time passed and I just kept that fortune telling at the back of my head. (She had told us a few things that came true) I became 30 and I panicked. My crowd of friends were all single girls and gays and I was really broke to even to go out. What if I would just lose my chances at the age of thirty and never meet someone. By the late summer I was really desperate Lol. I even met a guy I really liked but it just fizzled away in the heat. So came the September and all my singleton flatmates jumped on a dating site. Dunno why but all at the same time and one of them signed me in too. I would have never done such a thing otherwise but guess what? I met DH in October. Less than 3 month short of my deadline. And I knew he would be the one I was going to marry straight away.

So one year is a loooong time. You could theoretically have a baby and squeeze in another pregnancy even :winkwink:

Now the only thing I can't remember is that if she told me whether I would have babies or not. :shrug:


----------



## MrsJ08

The thing with the NHS is that it's all statistics a lot of which are meaningless. For example, they say that if you have a high BMI (I do) you might find it more difficult to get pregnant and have complications (I didn't but some of my slim friends have). One of the reasons they blame BMI is because it can give you irregular periods. So in my opinion it isn't the BMI that is the problem, it's the irregular periods and that can happen to people with a normal weight too and how can they be sure it's weight that's causing the irregular periods. The fact is, they can't say definitively why IVF didn't work on any given occasion - they could say it is age, but it could be BMI or vice versa. Or, it could be neither of those things. I feel that anyone who needs IVF, should be given it, regardless of their age or weight if they have paid their National Insurance Contributions. When I was seen by the consultant during my pregnancy he told me that he thought BMI was a completely inaccurate measurement anyway because it bias against people who are under 5ft4. According to him it's where you carry the weight that matters as it is much worse from a health perspective to carry it around your middle where your vital organs, than it is to be a pear shape for example. You could be 5ft4, a healthy size 12 (8US) but find yourself in the "overweight" BMI banding. By the same token someone who is 5ft10 but a size 16 (12US) could be in the normal range. It seems like a shoddy basis for deciding whether someone can have a baby or not to me. Sorry, I'm on that soap box again - it's been one of those days....


----------



## Traskey

skye2010 said:


> Padbrat I remember reading an article about an egg donation in Spain. This girl wasn't even on her 30's yet but she needed it anyway. She and her DH just went for it. She had dark hair so the Spanish gene didn't look unlike her. She was really happy in the end. She had a beautiful daughter who ended up even looking a bit like herself. She didn't have the maturing eggs stage so she didn't have to spend too much time even. Over a couple of days if I'm not wrong. Good luck with the research. Do you know where is it likely you will go to?
> 
> Traskey I'll tell you a little story :) I was 29 and I had some Korean friends stay over at our place. One of them used to look at ring fortune. (Basically you put a long hair through your ring and let it swing) She told me my only chance to meet someone that I would marry was at the age of 30. At the time I hadn't had a bf for the last 4 years and I wasn't even dating anyone. Time passed and I just kept that fortune telling at the back of my head. (She had told us a few things that came true) I became 30 and I panicked. My crowd of friends were all single girls and gays and I was really broke to even to go out. What if I would just lose my chances at the age of thirty and never meet someone. By the late summer I was really desperate Lol. I even met a guy I really liked but it just fizzled away in the heat. So came the September and all my singleton flatmates jumped on a dating site. Dunno why but all at the same time and one of them signed me in too. I would have never done such a thing otherwise but guess what? I met DH in October. Less than 3 month short of my deadline. And I knew he would be the one I was going to marry straight away.
> 
> So one year is a loooong time. You could theoretically have a baby and squeeze in another pregnancy even :winkwink:
> 
> Now the only thing I can't remember is that if she told me whether I would have babies or not. :shrug:

You are right, a year is a long time! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## padbrat

BBgirl said:


> NHS is bringing in free IVF for women over 40, according to NICE guidelines. It's due to come in 2012, too late for me because I'm nearly 42. It's going to be decided on ovarian reserve (AMH etc.) instead of age. Because of fears over litigation because of couples arguing it is age discrimination (which of course it is). It is absolutely absurd. It should be down to your chance of success, i.e. ovarian reserve, BMI and whether or not you smoke as to how many free cycles you are offered. Smokers and overweight or underweight people do have lower success rates.
> 
> But it should not be simply refused on the basis of a woman's age. In my humble opinion. And of course most of the NHS costs are due to smoking and alcohol related diseases. Fertility difficulties are a genuine cause of immense suffering and totally not self-induced. Most people don't put off having a baby, they have medical reasons for infertility or simply haven't met the right person at the right time.

I have been TTC for 9 years now... except for last 3 years I didn't get pregnant once... why? because the NHS did not diagnose my dead thyroid!!! And now they say I am too old to help??? :cry:

And yes it is completely age discrimination... and that is illegal! I understand that they have limited funds but I am healthy, don't smoke and have a diagnosed genetic issue causing m/c... I am a prime candidate for PGD.... but no I am far too ancient to help. 

I give up!:wacko:


----------



## MrsJ08

Padbrat - :hug:


----------



## missyt

Welcome Traskey, my OB told me to wait a year too even though I felt my clock ticking. I bypassed her 6 months later and went to a fertility specialist because everything I read said women over 35 should get help after 6 months of trying. Even though I've had 2 failed IUIs since, I'm glad I went because they ran all the tests and knowing is half the batter. At least emotionally for me. If you have say, a blocked tube, and don't know it, why put off getting it fixed? I just don't see they point of knowing all those tests are out there and they can narrow down if you have a problem that can be fixed. Best of luck to you!


----------



## twinkle1975

MrsJ08 said:


> The thing with the NHS is that it's all statistics a lot of which are meaningless. For example, they say that if you have a high BMI (I do) you might find it more difficult to get pregnant and have complications (I didn't but some of my slim friends have). One of the reasons they blame BMI is because it can give you irregular periods. So in my opinion it isn't the BMI that is the problem, it's the irregular periods and that can happen to people with a normal weight too and how can they be sure it's weight that's causing the irregular periods. The fact is, they can't say definitively why IVF didn't work on any given occasion - they could say it is age, but it could be BMI or vice versa. Or, it could be neither of those things. I feel that anyone who needs IVF, should be given it, regardless of their age or weight if they have paid their National Insurance Contributions. When I was seen by the consultant during my pregnancy he told me that he thought BMI was a completely inaccurate measurement anyway because it bias against people who are under 5ft4. According to him it's where you carry the weight that matters as it is much worse from a health perspective to carry it around your middle where your vital organs, than it is to be a pear shape for example. You could be 5ft4, a healthy size 12 (8US) but find yourself in the "overweight" BMI banding. By the same token someone who is 5ft10 but a size 16 (12US) could be in the normal range. It seems like a shoddy basis for deciding whether someone can have a baby or not to me. Sorry, I'm on that soap box again - it's been one of those days....

Thanks Mrs J from someone who is 5 foot 3 and a half & pear shaped but has regular periods!!!
Following on from my melt down about Clomid I was talking to a friend last night (who started trying at the same time as me & got pregnant a week later! :wacko:) - she met a woman at Aquanatal who had help kickstarting her ovaries & she had a BMI of 50 - which is more than mine. She's from the same area as me so would have been under the same hospital so am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat, did you ever consider suing the NHS for depriving you the treatment because of their fault. Or complain about them so they would give you the treatment. There are legal firms that deal with these sort of issues. There must be a place where you could get advice about this. I don't know if trying another cinic would help. Some clinics are more flexible than others I believe.

Mrs J glad to see you more often. Does this mean Scarlet has started to sleep better? :)) hahaha How old is she now? Has she been 4 months? 

Twinkle hon, we will all get there in the end. At least you are not the only one. There is a few other women like us who just struggle a little longer. I hope they run all your tests asap. When you go to the specialist appt be as politely pushy as you can, try to get the next appointment early as possible. Very much helps if you write down all your questions before the appointment cause the dr may be busy and chaotic, or you might get distracted with all the info and forget to ask all what you need to know. Also helps if you roughly know if you want to go for IUI or IVF and which hospital, before the appt.. The contract of your area might be with a few hospital, IUI and IVF might be offered in different places and if you go for both it might lengthen your waiting time. (all hospitals want to run their own tests and each test might take time to result)

In my first speciaist appt I had 2 options one was a top hospital with longer waiting times, the other one was not good but had a shorter waiting time. I went for the short wait, didn't know that they weren't a good clinic. Confused me and mislead me about some info. In the end I ended up losing 7-8 months because of it. (the clinic has actually closed down now) So it's worth spending some time for the research before you go.

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/
This website gives all the success rates for both IUI and IVF of all the clinics in the UK (NHS, private).


----------



## MrsJ08

Skye - :hi: no she isn't necessarily sleeping better, in fact she has regressed a little at night but she is in more of a routine in the day. As she can hold toys etc now it's easier to let her amuse herself for 10 mins and get on the computer. Believe it or not she is 4 months tomorrow. I started giving her tastes of food yesterday as she is ravenous and has become obsessed with people eating. It's really funny she stares when you are eating and has started to try and put her hand in my cereal bowl and grab the spoon! I gave her a spoon of baby porridge yesterday and she took it so I tried two spoons at lunch today. However, when I tried her this evening she was so excited she started opening her mouth and pulling the spoon towards her! I was aiming not to start weaning until 6 months but my instincts tell me she is ready. They have just revised the guidelines here back to 4 months so we are going to start off slowly. I'll try and post a picture of her when i get the chance

x


----------



## Traskey

missyt said:


> Welcome Traskey, my OB told me to wait a year too even though I felt my clock ticking. I bypassed her 6 months later and went to a fertility specialist because everything I read said women over 35 should get help after 6 months of trying. Even though I've had 2 failed IUIs since, I'm glad I went because they ran all the tests and knowing is half the batter. At least emotionally for me. If you have say, a blocked tube, and don't know it, why put off getting it fixed? I just don't see they point of knowing all those tests are out there and they can narrow down if you have a problem that can be fixed. Best of luck to you!

I agree with you on the testing. If they knew what was wrong/why I wasn't conceiving we could at least begin to deal with the issues before I hit the dreaded 40. I was never looking forward to hitting 40 but now it's even worse! I can't afford private IVF. Maybe we will start moving forward at the consultants this month. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Traskey

skye2010 said:


> Padbrat, did you ever consider suing the NHS for depriving you the treatment because of their fault. Or complain about them so they would give you the treatment. There are legal firms that deal with these sort of issues. There must be a place where you could get advice about this. I don't know if trying another cinic would help. Some clinics are more flexible than others I believe.
> 
> Mrs J glad to see you more often. Does this mean Scarlet has started to sleep better? :)) hahaha How old is she now? Has she been 4 months?
> 
> Twinkle hon, we will all get there in the end. At least you are not the only one. There is a few other women like us who just struggle a little longer. I hope they run all your tests asap. When you go to the specialist appt be as politely pushy as you can, try to get the next appointment early as possible. Very much helps if you write down all your questions before the appointment cause the dr may be busy and chaotic, or you might get distracted with all the info and forget to ask all what you need to know. Also helps if you roughly know if you want to go for IUI or IVF and which hospital, before the appt.. The contract of your area might be with a few hospital, IUI and IVF might be offered in different places and if you go for both it might lengthen your waiting time. (all hospitals want to run their own tests and each test might take time to result)
> 
> In my first speciaist appt I had 2 options one was a top hospital with longer waiting times, the other one was not good but had a shorter waiting time. I went for the short wait, didn't know that they weren't a good clinic. Confused me and mislead me about some info. In the end I ended up losing 7-8 months because of it. (the clinic has actually closed down now) So it's worth spending some time for the research before you go.
> 
> https://www.hfea.gov.uk/
> This website gives all the success rates for both IUI and IVF of all the clinics in the UK (NHS, private).

Thanks for this link! I don't even know the difference between IUI and IVF, which is better/more successful etc. To be honest, i don't even know what happens at the first appointment but am reading up. I have been told it will be a specialist fertility nurse and the consultant the next time. For some reason, either none of my friends had problems conceiving or nobody talks about it. Education about this is seriously lacking.


----------



## darkangelx

I am sure I am repeating something that was said before but I am mad at the NHS, once you are over 35 they 'offer' you one shot at IVF but they do not encourage you to get a diagnostic which I think is crazy. Until I spoke to a friend I knew nothing about tests such the lap & die which is probably too expensive for the GP to even mention... this reminds me of the times when we got given the crappiest cheapest contraceptive pill as default, with all the problems associated to it...
Sorry for the ranting, it just makes me so mad...


----------



## skye2010

Mrs J I read that the report raised lot's of controversy cause the mothers wasn't sure which one to follow. They are saying 6 months only breastfeeding might cause anemia. I think better to go with the instinct too. Scarlet seems like a very inquistive and clever little girl. How sweet. Good idea to let her play with small amounts :))) Will be fun no?

Traskey, both in IUI and IVF you get hormone supplements to grow your eggs so that they can control the maturity of the egg and when you release the egg. IUI might receive tablets but IVF definitely receives injectables. I think IVF receives more drugs than IUI so that they control your cycle better. You get ultrasounds and blood tests every couple of days or so. Once the eggs are released IUI takes sperm sample from dad washes the sperm and releases it back to the womb with a catheter. However in IVF they collect all the eggs produced while the woman is sedated. The procedure is only half an hour however it is done under sedation. Than they either put the sperms and eggs in a test tube and put back 1-2 embryo when they are ready into the womb. This is not sedated. Or they take each egg and inject 1 sperm in it (Which is called ICSI and done only if the father has certain sperm problems) Than they give you progestrone and perhaps some eostroid to help sustain pregnancy.

IUI is slightly cheaper than IVF and if you go for that option NHS will give you 3 shots that you can have back to back. (Meaning every month in a row) It is less invasive (although you still get all the hormones and blood tests, you only don't have egg collection process) but the success rates are much lower. If you have problems with your tubes you can't have this. Cause the embryos still needs to travel back to the womb and attach) It is a little more close to natural.

IVF, the embryo is put back into the womb. No traveling, but still needs to attach. The success rates are much higher than the IUI. But egg collection severs your follicles so they have to wait 2 cycles in between the treatments so the ovaries can recover. 

In any case sucess rates are unfortunately almost never even 50 percent (And that is optimistic) Every hospital has different rates too. You can check out from that web site. When I first heard this I was devastated. I wish I had some education how diffucult it might be to get pregnant . No one tells you that you should try before 30. But that is past now and I accepted it. So if it doesn't happen in the first one you must have other ones untill you do get pregnant. 

Now the tricky thing is on NHS you are given 3 shots of infertility treatment. They encourage you for IUI cause it is cheaper and perhaps if you are younger. Every dr seems to have different knowledge of the guide lines. The first dr I spoke said I could have 2 IUI+1IVF or 1 IUI+1IVF. However the last specialist I saw has given me 3 IVF's which is amazing. I spoke with a fertility specialist in Turkey. And he said at the age of 37 you should go for 1 IUI if you want and 2 IVFs at least to maximise chances but 3 IVF is even better. 

This is a tough decision. And do not let the drs in NHS decide for you. Sometimes they mislead you. You definitely have a right for 3 shots. And they can all be IVF depending on your local authorities contract I believe. I don't know how much you can demand it if they offer you less but it is definitely worth the try. Also if the law will be changed and the age limit will be raised it might be worth mentioning it. All these treatment are really expensive. But every woman should have a right to the treatment cause it is nobodies fault that their body is failing them. 

I don't smoke or drink. I have a very healthy life routine and still can't get pregnant. It is making me really sad and insecure. The first thing and the last thing in my mind when I have my head on the pillow is having a baby. So it is affecting my social and mental life too. Yet I find it very hard to talk about it cause people don't sympathise or understand what I am talking about. When my husband fell and cut his knee (minor injury) people called to ask after his health. Everybody said at least "OH you poor thing" And he got treated on NHS no question about it. :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

That is SO helpful Skye, thank you. I shall wait to see what they offer us on the 27th and if they don't offer enough then I will question why. At least I understand the difference between the two treatments now! I doubt they will offer Chlomid or other medication as I appear to be ovulating, apart from one month. Well, according to the Clearblue fertility monitor anyway. 

I will try not to worry about things, but it's so tough. I am just hoping they will offer us something at least. I can't see work being sympathetic either with me needing to take time for scans etc. I teach out in the community so it's difficult to get someone to cover. Will cross that bridge when I come to it but with the possibilities of redundancies looming I don't want to give them any excuse for that to be me! 

I wish someone had told me it was going to be this tough!


----------



## skye2010

Traskey, I believe NHS only offers you either IUI or IVF . I don't think they offer assisted conception cause it's not effective enough. Once all your tests are done HSG, blood screening etc if they can't find any other cause they will ask you which one you want to go for. Whether you ovulate or not doesn't really matter, you will still be having to take the hormones if you go for the treatment. 

I ovulate on my own and my hormone levels are perfect. I have a good reserve of eggs. I am an unexplained infertility case. When I went to a private and impartial specialist he still suggested I should go for one or the other. There was no point of me losing time trying naturally in case it just didn't happen. The drs themselves don't really know all the nooks and krooneys of the fertility and they offer you the most effective treatment they can apply (IVF, IUI) 
You have quite a lot of time waiting for the treatment anyway so you can carry on trying while you are waiting.

Sorry hon it is mind blowing at times :hugs: but really we will get there in the end. Somebody did tell me when I was 34 that I should rush and try for a baby but I didn't believe her. Cause before TTC I assumed that I would have a baby after having unprotected sex the first time. I had a few friends who got pregnant pretty quickly including one at 39. So I didn't believe this could happen to me. :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> I don't smoke or drink. I have a very healthy life routine and still can't get pregnant. It is making me really sad and insecure. The first thing and the last thing in my mind when I have my head on the pillow is having a baby. So it is affecting my social and mental life too. Yet I find it very hard to talk about it cause people don't sympathise or understand what I am talking about. When my husband fell and cut his knee (minor injury) people called to ask after his health. Everybody said at least "OH you poor thing" And he got treated on NHS no question about it. :shrug:

:cry::hugs::flower: I'm so sorry. It breaks my heart to think your feeling insecure. This isn't your fault. I know it's hard to remember, I also understand that it's hard not to focus on each cycle as that's how it's been for me. I can only give you a hug and let you know we're all here for you. :cry::hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Have another appointment tomorrow for blood labs and pelvic ultrasound. We shall see if both the numbers match the size of the eggs for release and IUI. It's all in God's hands now so I'm going to just rest in that.

My blog designer has given me a look at our graphics for the adoption blog. I'm getting SO excited! I also found a few fundraising opportunities and can't wait to start them. Woohoo!:happydance: 

Can't wait to get the application and fee in. I'll feel like we're on the road. I won't know what to do after that. I'll feel as though I don't belong here anymore. I'll miss everyone in here.:cry: You've become such a support like no other thread or forum I've ever been in.

At any rate, I'll keep everyone updated when something comes up.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Have another appointment tomorrow for blood labs and pelvic ultrasound. We shall see if both the numbers match the size of the eggs for release and IUI. It's all in God's hands now so I'm going to just rest in that.
> 
> My blog designer has given me a look at our graphics for the adoption blog. I'm getting SO excited! I also found a few fundraising opportunities and can't wait to start them. Woohoo!:happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to get the application and fee in. I'll feel like we're on the road. I won't know what to do after that. I'll feel as though I don't belong here anymore. I'll miss everyone in here.:cry: You've become such a support like no other thread or forum I've ever been in.
> 
> At any rate, I'll keep everyone updated when something comes up.:thumbup::flower:

FX'd for tomorrow! And as for not belonging in here, I can only speak for myself, but as far as I'm concerned, the process of adoption is just another form of ttc, and I have no problem if you continue to post here. I hope you do continue to post here! :flower:


----------



## skye2010

No strict rules babe stay on I'd say :)


----------



## padbrat

i wish I was offered a go at IVF or 3 goes at IUI.... I was told that Surrey would just hold out until I was 40 and then refuse me anything....

I do feel really let down by the NHS. I have one excellent Consultant who has tried absolutely everything to get me help... but with no joy. My genetics, thyroid and age means I am not a good risk for their money.

So have been sent away to find our own money. A lot of the places are estimating 8-10K which we can'r afford. Was resigning myself to not being able to do it. Wierd thing is we were at a christening yesterday where there were kids and pregnant women galore and I was just sat there asking God if I should be a parent, should we try and find the cash somehow....I am not particularly religious so I guess I thought I was just pondering to myself. That night I phoned my Dad and he told me my Nan had left me some shares when she died and they have just been signed over to me....might mean a couple of hundred quid at the mo, but the shares are going up on the market....

Is this a sign? Was God listening when I was pondering in the church? Just really odd that I happened to call my Dad and the shares happen to have been signed over that day and they happen to be going up on the market.... maybe He is telling me something...


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat whatever the situation is better try your best than regret it afterwards. I think your nan's share is a wonderful sign. I also wonder if you can get anything out of NHS say if you agreed to use somebody else's eggs. You might for example pay the eggs but they give you the IVF for free? I don't know. There must be a place you can ask for advice. Since they haven't diagnosed u for so long they need to help you. How can they wait untill you are 40 that is so mean. Did you ask your GP to transfer you to another hospital? 
I wonder if you can find out what to do from a citizens advice bureau. I know that there are vessels where you can complain about NHS for neglect and etc.


----------



## padbrat

The NHS have agreed to pay for my tests and that is it. I know I should complain, but there is enough stress on us as it is trying to find the money. 

and yes they are mean lol!


----------



## MrsJ08

Padbrat - if you give me a rough outline of your details I will write a letter of complaint for you. I can write it and then email it to you. Then you wouldn't have to go through the stress of writing it yourself xx


----------



## missyt

Skye2010, I feel the same way you do. I used to tell myself that my mom had me at 35 so I can wait that long. I had a hiccup and left my first husband right after I turned 34. He was abusive and I made the choice not to have children but it took while for me to leave him because I wanted to make sure I could support myself financially. My current DH and I married right after I turned 36 and we've been TTC since. We got on it right away and still not luck. I am unexplained infertility as well and I thought that once I started trying it would happen. And you are right, I feel like no one understands. Either that or I don't want to tell anyone because once I'm asked about it continuously, I get depressed. I started taking yoga to calm my mind and balance myself. It does seem to be helping.

MommysAngel, my brother and SIL JUST adopted a newborn girl. They are both 41 and my SIL told me she didn't want to go through the physical and emotional aspects of IVF at her age. Even though the adoption process was emotional for them, I've never heard so much happiness in their voices before. They were lucky enough to get matched up with a mother that was 4 months pregnant once their application was approved. Because they adopted, it makes me very open to adoption. But DH and I want to keep trying a bit longer.


----------



## HappyAuntie

MrsJ, you're an angel.

And Missy, I keep having to remind myself of something I started saying years and years ago: I would rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother who had her kids before she was ready. 

DH and I got married almost 12 years ago. We've had an amazing life together. And while I hate sounding mushy and sentimental, we really are perfect for each other. We drive each other crazy and we are by no means perfect people, but we are perfect for each other. But I have struggled with depression since I was about 14, which has always made me question whether or not I should have kids - I don't want to pass this on and make my child struggle the way I have, and when I am in a depressive phase, I can barely take care of myself, let alone someone else. As for DH, he grew up in an absolutely horrible dysfunctional family filled with abuse, which has always made him terrified that no matter how far he's come away from that, once he has kids he'll turn into his father and repeat those patterns. With those factors at play, it took us ten years to decide that we wanted kids, that we could not only be parents but we could be good parents.

Now, two years and two miscarriages later, we often wonder if it's all worth it, and if maybe we just aren't supposed to be parents... but then I remember why we waited so long. 12 years ago I knew it would be harder to get pregnant the longer we waited, but I told myself then that I'd rather be an "older" mother than a reluctant mother as a way to remember why we were waiting. Now I tell myself that same mantra as a way to remember why it was worth the wait. 

Every one of us on this thread waited to start a family for one reason or another. But the bottom line is we all had a reason, and that reason is a good and valid one - and it is the very reason that will make us all good parents when our day finally comes.

:hug:

PS - I love my yoga, too!


----------



## padbrat

MrsJ08 said:


> Padbrat - if you give me a rough outline of your details I will write a letter of complaint for you. I can write it and then email it to you. Then you wouldn't have to go through the stress of writing it yourself xx

OMG you are the biggest star ever! :thumbup:


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie, that is so true. My brother and SIL who just adopted are 41, they got married when they were 26, it was usually one reason or another why they waited but the point is, they waited and they chose to adopt. DH had his son at 22 even though he told his ex wife he wasn't ready to have kids, she still went off the pill. In no way does he regret having his son but he has faced several heartaches in the past because he become a father when he wasn't ready. They divorced when his son was one and he was a single dad at 23. Scary. She remarried very soon after they split up and now his son calls his stepdad "Dad". He said it crushed him the first time he heard that but with him being in the military, the stepdad was there when he couldn't be. So for us having our own baby we can raise together as our own means a lot to both of us. I know once it happens it will be the right thing and I can't wait.


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel said:


> Have another appointment tomorrow for blood labs and pelvic ultrasound. We shall see if both the numbers match the size of the eggs for release and IUI. It's all in God's hands now so I'm going to just rest in that.
> 
> My blog designer has given me a look at our graphics for the adoption blog. I'm getting SO excited! I also found a few fundraising opportunities and can't wait to start them. Woohoo!:happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to get the application and fee in. I'll feel like we're on the road. I won't know what to do after that. I'll feel as though I don't belong here anymore. I'll miss everyone in here.:cry: You've become such a support like no other thread or forum I've ever been in.
> 
> At any rate, I'll keep everyone updated when something comes up.:thumbup::flower:

Don't go!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone.

Thought I'd update on todays appointment. We went into the lab and then for the pelvic sono this morning. They found THREE fully mature follies. We went out for lunch and recieved the call that my estroidial labs were 600 ((they need at least 200)). Just had a trigger shot today and an IUI tomorrow. I asked about doing back to back IUI's and she told me to ask the practitioner tomorrow during the iui. Has anyone ever done a back to back IUI with an actual pregnancy or would that be a waste of covered iui?

Our adoption blog is just about finished and I'm SO excited. Even if we conceive, we're still planning on adopting so it won't go to waste. 

Everything is in Gods hands. It's so exciting to see what will happen.


My husband mentioned to me today a couple things that recently happened. An elderly lady with slight dementia often remembers him when he comes into work. Yesterday she asked doug how the "twins" were. THEN it sparked another thing that happened several weeks ago. Another woman touched dougs hand and told him he was going to have a BIG family. She said mainly boys, but it looked like we were going to have a big family.

Very interesting. It would be pretty cool if God used them to share some good news with us. 

With three follies, there is a possibility to conceive twins or triplets though in my opinion, it's rare. I've already had one IUI though I've NEVER had three fully mature follies at a time. I'm praying for miracles to happen. Both conception AND adoption. My heart is all over the place and I love ALL my children wherever they are.

Keep you all posted in February.....our 10 year anniversary is next month. Woohoo!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Have another appointment tomorrow for blood labs and pelvic ultrasound. We shall see if both the numbers match the size of the eggs for release and IUI. It's all in God's hands now so I'm going to just rest in that.
> 
> My blog designer has given me a look at our graphics for the adoption blog. I'm getting SO excited! I also found a few fundraising opportunities and can't wait to start them. Woohoo!:happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to get the application and fee in. I'll feel like we're on the road. I won't know what to do after that. I'll feel as though I don't belong here anymore. I'll miss everyone in here.:cry: You've become such a support like no other thread or forum I've ever been in.
> 
> At any rate, I'll keep everyone updated when something comes up.:thumbup::flower:
> 
> Don't go!!!!Click to expand...

:kiss::hugs: Thank you! Your all the sweetest bunch:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Oh MA wouldn't it be wonderful if you ended up with 2 babies, one adopted and one born to you!!! Like God had said, Ok I've put you through enough here you go!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I know we're going to have children through adoption, that's a given because we've always had a heart for adoption. It would be delightful to have both though. One born in my heart and one conceived under it. My cup would runneth over with delight.

When my husband told me about the old woman who told him he was going to have a BIG family, I just keep reminding myself that whatever measure, it's quite possible! God tells us to take care of the widows and orphans. I can't ever imagine He'd give us a command like that and not give us the means to do so! It makes me very excited thinking about His promises.

Right now I'm up at 4am and haven't slept. I'm a bit nervous about the IUI today. This is an emotional day that will steer us to either one direction or maybe even both paths will be in our journey. Whatever the case, I'm nervous and need to get to bed now.

Love to you all. Have a good day!


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel said:


> I know we're going to have children through adoption, that's a given because we've always had a heart for adoption. It would be delightful to have both though. One born in my heart and one conceived under it. My cup would runneth over with delight.
> 
> When my husband told me about the old woman who told him he was going to have a BIG family, I just keep reminding myself that whatever measure, it's quite possible! God tells us to take care of the widows and orphans. I can't ever imagine He'd give us a command like that and not give us the means to do so! It makes me very excited thinking about His promises.
> 
> Right now I'm up at 4am and haven't slept. I'm a bit nervous about the IUI today. This is an emotional day that will steer us to either one direction or maybe even both paths will be in our journey. Whatever the case, I'm nervous and need to get to bed now.
> 
> Love to you all. Have a good day!

Hope it all goes ok today - will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## missyt

Mommy'sAngel, good luck on your IUI today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah, we'll keep you in our prayers today. Remember God is in control!!

And as always, all of the ladies on this board are in my prayers for sticky, healthy babies SOON! I am so sorry for all those who are struggling particularly with the difficulties of IVF (whether eligibility, payment or otherwise). I know the sadness of not being able to pursue that option because, with my AMH numbers, we were quickly told we aren't even candidates. :-( But even with numbers like mine, God can and does work miracles naturally, so do NOT give up hope! 

Quick update on us - we're still doing well. 32 weeks now and the countdown is on! Another OB visit and the hospital tour this week. Our next scan is not till 35 weeks, but I'm anxiously awaiting another peek at our little guy! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Whoo Hoo for the mature follies and good luck with your IUI today. I hope you get your bfp! You can not leave us though whether you adopt or concieve on your own your encouragement is both needed and appreciated here.

HA- I totally agree with you, we have all waited for some reason to ttc later in life and we are all going to be wonderful moms.

PadRat- sending hugs your way!

AFM- I'm usually pretty optimistic but today I am seriously struggling. An acquaintaince of mine ask me in June if we were finally thinking about ttc and I told her yes, she said she and her dh were as well so yesterday I saw her dh and he happily tells me that they are expecting a little girl and that his wife is 20 weeks, and while I'm really happy for them and I don't know what she's been thru to get here, I felt just like some one kicked me in the stomach. All the same questions come to mind, what am I doing wrong? When will it be my turn? Sometimes I feel like everywhere I go except for work I'm surrounded by children. I don't know just having a really hard time right now and you guys are the only ones that understand. Lets face it those that haven't been thru it don't understand and don't know what to say so it's just easier to keep it to myself.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I'm usually pretty optimistic but today I am seriously struggling. An acquaintaince of mine ask me in June if we were finally thinking about ttc and I told her yes, she said she and her dh were as well so yesterday I saw her dh and he happily tells me that they are expecting a little girl and that his wife is 20 weeks, and while I'm really happy for them and I don't know what she's been thru to get here, I felt just like some one kicked me in the stomach. All the same questions come to mind, what am I doing wrong? When will it be my turn? Sometimes I feel like everywhere I go except for work I'm surrounded by children. I don't know just having a really hard time right now and you guys are the only ones that understand. Lets face it those that haven't been thru it don't understand and don't know what to say so it's just easier to keep it to myself.

:hug:

I don't even have any coping skills to offer, because I never handle those moments well myself. You're right, though, no one understands how hard this is unless they've been here themselves. That's why you'll always have a soft place to fall (and vent!!) with us. I hope you're feeling back to yourself soon. How's your break going?


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- Its honestly nice not to have to give myself the injections and feel bloated and uncomfrontable. I'm not sure if I O'd this time as I ordered some cheapy Opk from amazon and I never seemed to get a positive test but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie said:


> MA- Whoo Hoo for the mature follies and good luck with your IUI today. I hope you get your bfp! You can not leave us though whether you adopt or concieve on your own your encouragement is both needed and appreciated here.
> 
> HA- I totally agree with you, we have all waited for some reason to ttc later in life and we are all going to be wonderful moms.
> 
> PadRat- sending hugs your way!
> 
> AFM- I'm usually pretty optimistic but today I am seriously struggling. An acquaintaince of mine ask me in June if we were finally thinking about ttc and I told her yes, she said she and her dh were as well so yesterday I saw her dh and he happily tells me that they are expecting a little girl and that his wife is 20 weeks, and while I'm really happy for them and I don't know what she's been thru to get here, I felt just like some one kicked me in the stomach. All the same questions come to mind, what am I doing wrong? When will it be my turn? Sometimes I feel like everywhere I go except for work I'm surrounded by children. I don't know just having a really hard time right now and you guys are the only ones that understand. Lets face it those that haven't been thru it don't understand and don't know what to say so it's just easier to keep it to myself.

FutureMommie, I know exactly how you feel. I have one friend that keeps asking if I'm pregnant yet. It breaks my heart to keep saying no. I feel surrounded by children too. DH has 6 neices and nephews and my 4th one just arrived this past Thursday. My brother and his wife just adopted a newborn baby girl and her pictures are to die for. I'm so happy for them but seeing her pictures and hearing them talking about her makes me want a baby even more. And talking about not being surrounded at work... 3 women in my office are pregnant and one just gave birth a week ago along with one of our manager's wives. So I just love seeing those email birth announcements go out. I have the same questions, when is it going to be my time? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> FutureMommie, I know exactly how you feel. I have one friend that keeps asking if I'm pregnant yet. It breaks my heart to keep saying no.

If I were you, I'd tell this friend how her constant questioning makes you feel. Reassure her that you appreciate her concern and interest but that it really hurts to say no every time she asks. Let her know that you'll tell her something as soon as you have anything to tell. She probably just wants to be supportive and wants you to know she cares, but doesn't realize how prying and painful her questions are.

But that's just my soapbox issue, talking about infertility and miscarriage. I realize that I am in a unique (though unenviable) position to educate others as to what helps me and what doesn't. And I figure the more "we" (as society) don't talk about it, the more we perpetuate the taboo. Everyone has to decide for herself how much is too much to share, but I figure the more we don't talk about it, the more we may be leaving other women feeling isolated and alone and as if she has no one who will understand.


----------



## skye2010

HA wohooo, good advice girl :) I think we better talk about it too. When I am faced with the issue I usually shy away but sometimes if the questions go into a nagging mode (someone I face often) I just say it just hasn't happened yet but we are trying. I suppose when they see the unease in my face they back off but it really is a painful situation.

I sometimes visualize that I am like a pea that is put through a sive and I'm left behind while most pees are gone through.When will it be my turn? I don knowww! That's the answer. :shrug: Hope these treatments would push me through without being a mash. :wacko: 

Hey MA good luck baby... XXX Hope the christmass spell is still on. Really wasn't that amazing all that wait and 3 pregnancies in one go. :)))

FM pregnant friend is a total fffff.....er. Well a tub of ice cream and some Larry David episodes might do you good. He makes me lift up a little every time. And if I watch 3 episodes I'm sort of close to be mended.
BTW there is a really funny TV series just started on UK TV. My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding. It is hilarious. I watched the first documentary and keep watching bits every now and then just for a laugh. And now it's a series... :) Don't know if you can see it in US but check it out on internet FM dear. xxx

Rottpaw can't believe you got pregnant even though you weren't even offered an IVF. What is your story? Always good to know about miracles. I can't wait to see your little man's picts when he is born.


----------



## twinkle1975

Skye I'm watching my Big Fat Gypsy wedding atm - it crazy!!! They've just had a little girl taking her first communion in a dress made from 500 yards of pink net that weighs twice as much as she does!
I've started being more open with some people about ttc - still do the crazy smile thing with people I don't know too well though - at a meeting today I was talking about part of my job & a woman said ' doesn't working with such little children make you want kids of your own?' I just smiled & said yes while imagining banging her head against the table & shouting - yes-it-bloody-well-does-what-a-stupid-bloody-question!


----------



## missyt

I had a bad day today. There is a girl at work who is 4 months pregnant and she is 37. I had heard around that she was having a hard time getting pregnant and had a few miscarriages. When I found out she was pregnant I sent her an email congratulating her and confided in her about what a hard time I was having. Keep in mind, I've only confided in three people at work about my situation, one is my boss who I keep posted because I've had to take so much time off for IUI related appointments. Well today, this pregnant girl comes over to my desk and starts giving me an attitude about something work related and I was having a mental meltdown in my head because she is blatently pregnant and she knows my situation. I just felt like she was adding insult to injury. I had confided in her about how emotional this road is for me and there she is standing there pregnant in front of me being rude about some miniscule work detail. I tried not to show how much it bothered me at work but I started crying when I got home. I felt stupid that I was so vulnerable to confide in her and I wasn't even that close to her to begin with. I just feel even more insecure and inadequate about not being able to conceive. This is taking way too much of emotional toll on me. I was okay for exactly one week. I didn't cry over this for one week and something like this caused me to break down.


----------



## BBgirl

missyT I would feel the same. But she is pregnant so her hormones will be raging, and I would reckon she's absolutely terrified that she will have another miscarriage. She may wish she didn't mention it at work if she is having cramps or problems now, you know. She didn't mean to upset you, and you don't know she got your email for sure. I have my fingers crossed for you. If you find it in your heart to find joy for her it will come back to you a hundredfold. But it sucks I know. x


----------



## missyt

I know she probably didn't mean it if she knew how I felt. I actually talked to her in length about it so she knows full well my situation. I told her I had 2 failed IUI's. We even went to the same fertility specialist. I'm just really bummed. I hate that I even mentioned anything to her. The weird thing is if she has to ask me something, she usually calls. She came over to my desk and I could see that she is showing and obviously pregnant. I've been trying to do so much to keep myself at peace; doing yoga, drinking herbal tea, etc. Its so just hard keeping it together somedays.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. It really is hard sometimes TTC when it seems like everyone around you is talking about their little ones or big ones or medium sized ones and there you are...still waiting. I try to laugh it off with DH and call myself the "childless wonder" but sometimes I do feel like I'm the only one around me without a child. 

Even DH has his beautiful 19 yr old daughter who I adore and am lucky to have in my life but I think sometimes even DH doesn't get it. I mean he has a child, right? We got into it a while ago b/c I said something like that and he really brought me tears telling me that it hurt to hear me say that b/c he is hurting too b/c he wants a child with me more than anything. :cry:

I have to say, though, that it's funny how my feelings come and go with all that is happening around me. My best friend is pregnant and I am so happy for her. She had several m/c like many of us here and I really just feel so good for her. No bad feelings at all. I love her to death so I guess it's different with her than when I look around at other moms.

Anyway, I had that HSG test Friday and am waiting for the results. Hopefully all is well with my fallopian tubes. Another month before we can start trying again (with Clomid for the first time). I am anxious but then part of me is ok with the wait. I am all mixed up with my feelings, what if I don't get PG, what if I do, will it take, will I be able to carry to term? Oh, the list goes on an on...


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> HA- Its honestly nice not to have to give myself the injections and feel bloated and uncomfrontable. I'm not sure if I O'd this time as I ordered some cheapy Opk from amazon and I never seemed to get a positive test but keeping my fingers crossed.

FM- F still 'xd for you!


----------



## skye2010

Missy T, I think that girl sounds like a ignorant B... No wonder it upset you so much. Forget the pregnancy I hate it when people approach problems with an attitude or anger. At the end of the day it is a problem that needs resolving that's all. And you can always tell if someone is fussing about work or they are being damn mean and b... You know this is why we all end up zipping our mouths and being so secretive and secluded about this cause you confide in someone in the hope that you would get some sympathy but people can be ignorant. ;( On the other hand having a grudge on her wouldn't help either cause her pregnancy will be rubbing in your face. Try not to get too upset with her and try to push her out of your zoom.

FM, do your homework and you'll have hope :))) hahahaha Good luck baby.

Titi Good luck to you too hon. Hope everything goes well this time. 

Twinkle I missed it last night :( DH insisted on sthg else so I plan to watch it tnt. Can't wait hhahahaha


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- TTC is so hard I had a really bad day yesterday and cried off and on all day the wave of emotions came on after finding out a couple that we are friends with are expecting. I found myself praying all day for strenght because in that moment I felt hopeless and not sure how to bring myself out of the mood and my prayers were answered, I began to feel better,not great but better. It wasn't at all crazy to share your feelings I think we all crave someone who has been thru what we are going thru because lets face it unless you have been thru it you have no idea. I'm sure she didn't mean to be insensetive! I find with ttc that my emotions are all over the place and the least little thing sets them off. I keep telling myself this is just a season I'm going thru, it won't last forever and I'm going to come out on the other side smiling with my little one. Trust I don't feel this way everyday i.e. yesterday but it's ok to be ok one week and crying the next, just let it out! I have my fingers crossed that you are going to get your bfp soon.

Titi- FX that your HSG is going to be all clear. I have a very supportive and encouraging dh and although he says he understands he really doesn't not because he doesn't care but because he isn't going thru it. I do appreciate that he wants a little one just as bad as I do, and I know you appreciate your dh for wanting to have a little one with you.

Skye Thanks for always being a cheerleader! You Rock! Your future little bundle is going to be so lucky! I did take your advice on the ice cream and I added a little online retail therpy!


----------



## missyt

Titi, I completely understand what you are going through with DH. My DH has an 11 year old. Before we were TTC, I remember him on the phone with a friend that just found out his wife was expecting. I overheard him tell his friend, "there is nothing like becoming a parent". It didn't bother me at the time at all. But now that we've been TTC for a while, that comment and the tone in his voice tht time just ring through my head. Sometimes I feel like I'll never experience that. And its something that he's already experienced that we won't ever share together. There are many times where I feel like this would be easier for me if I were TTC with someone that didn't already have a child. I don't feel like he really knows how I feel and how much of a struggle this is.

FutureMommie, you are so right. Things that never bothered me before just set me off now. I feel that helpless feeling you feel and I struggle as well to try to bring myself out of that negative mood. I never realized how hard this was going to be. My brother and his wife just brought home a newborn baby girl on Saturday that they adopted. I am overjoyed for them. I honestly am. I never heard so much joy in their voices and I know they had a long, hard struggle themselves. I am thrilled to have another niece. But its bittsweet for me because looking at her pictures makes me want a baby even more. What I keep telling myself is this is their time and I will have mine soon. I hope this is God's way of us not stealing each other's thunder. I am praying for your BFP too. Hopefully we can celebrate together and share each other's thunder.


----------



## Traskey

missyt said:


> Titi, I completely understand what you are going through with DH. My DH has an 11 year old. Before we were TTC, I remember him on the phone with a friend that just found out his wife was expecting. I overheard him tell his friend, "there is nothing like becoming a parent". It didn't bother me at the time at all. But now that we've been TTC for a while, that comment and the tone in his voice tht time just ring through my head. Sometimes I feel like I'll never experience that. And its something that he's already experienced that we won't ever share together. There are many times where I feel like this would be easier for me if I were TTC with someone that didn't already have a child. I don't feel like he really knows how I feel and how much of a struggle this is.

I am in the same boat. My OH has an 11 year old, so I know that he can have children and the issue somehow is me. He is very supportive about my bouts of :( every time AF arrives and tells me not to worry about all of this. He thinks I worry too much about my age and weight being an issue at the FS next week. I think it never hurts to be educated and informed. He would rather not read about fertility issues and just see what happens when we get to the clinic. I am well educated and I like to know what's going on in my life so I have found these forums invaluable. He does like to check the CBFM for eggs though!:haha:

My brother and his partner are expecting baby number 3 in 10 weeks that they conceived in an instant. They asked me when we were going to have children and I said we were working on it (I didn't say how long but that it was taking a while). I got the "relax and it will happen" speech which upset OH. 

I will continue to hope for a baby before the NHS cut me off in 12 months x Hugs to you all and the strength to keep going :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

*"Hopefully we can celebrate together and share each other's thunder." *

Missyt I hope we can too!:dust:


----------



## lavalux

I was inspired to reach out after reading so many encouraging & honest posts. What kind, classy, funny ladies are on this thread!

I am 39, DH is 47. We were married in June of 2010. It's my first marriage (hey, it took me 36 years to find the right guy so I guess I'm a late bloomer all around). I'm the only child of older parents. My mom had me 3 months shy of her 43rd birthday, my dad was 44 so I've thought I have all the time in the world to start a family. I've always been taught that first you get your education, then you jump start your career, marry when you find the right person, and then ta da ... you get pregnant at just the right time. The irony is that after all those years of avoiding pregnancy, here I am ... anxious at the possibly bumpy road ahead and freaked out by all the sad statistics and conflicting information out there.

DH & I discussed waiting a year to TTC, but in Oct., we "accidentally" had unprotected sex and my DH was convinced his "super sperm" had done the trick. Nada. Then in Nov., I convinced myself I had early pregnancy symptoms only to welcome in AF. Maybe it was our birthdays reminding us we aren't spring chickens anymore or the surprising pressure from friends, family, co-workers to get pregnant, but over the holidays, we agreed to officially start trying in the new year. Beginning Jan. 1, I started reading everything, tracking furiously, and to my chagrin ... my BBT chart is all over the place, I can't detect any OPK surge despite testing 2x/day & following directions to a T, and for the 1st time in recent memory, my CM is dry as dust (bought pre-seed). I'm worried I'm not ovulating. 

Two of my close friends are also just starting to TTC, but they don't want to chat in detail about their efforts right now for some reason, which is ok ... it's such a private thing. A few baby-desirous friends are still single or waiting for their BFs to get off their duff and propose, so I don't want to increase their frustration by venting to them about TTC. Other friends, I know have tried for years, with no luck, and are starting fertility treatments. I also know about several ladies 35+ who just announced their pregnancies or had healthy babies - some went through hell with IUI/IF/Clomid, etc. 

To count my blessings, DH is on board with baby-making and has been sensitive and cooperative with daily BDing during the time I think I may be fertile. But my charting has led so far to only more confusion. My in-demand OB/GYN won't see me until July unless there's an emergency. I'm planning a friend's baby shower (not married, got knocked up by her younger latin lover, who later told her he is already married for his green card, so she'd going it alone - no thanks!) and trying to chase away feelings of jealousy. My mom's advise to not stress only seems to stress me more. So ... here I am. First time poster. 

Thanks for letting me vent. I apologize for the long post. So happy to have found this link. I look forward to reading more of your stories & supporting y'all through your journey, as direct or circuitous as ours may be to baby!


----------



## twinkle1975

hey Lavalux! You're very welcome here - glad you've joined us!! I know exactly what you mean about not being able to talk to friends about TTC for various reasons - I'd have gone mad if it weren't for the lovely ladies here!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Twinkle, for the welcome! Hope you have a great day! From Atlanta, GA ;)


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> I was inspired to reach out after reading so many encouraging & honest posts. What kind, classy, funny ladies are on this thread!
> 
> I am 39, DH is 47. We were married in June of 2010. It's my first marriage (hey, it took me 36 years to find the right guy so I guess I'm a late bloomer all around). I'm the only child of older parents. My mom had me 3 months shy of her 43rd birthday, my dad was 44 so I've thought I have all the time in the world to start a family. I've always been taught that first you get your education, then you jump start your career, marry when you find the right person, and then ta da ... you get pregnant at just the right time. The irony is that after all those years of avoiding pregnancy, here I am ... anxious at the possibly bumpy road ahead and freaked out by all the sad statistics and conflicting information out there.
> 
> DH & I discussed waiting a year to TTC, but in Oct., we "accidentally" had unprotected sex and my DH was convinced his "super sperm" had done the trick. Nada. Then in Nov., I convinced myself I had early pregnancy symptoms only to welcome in AF. Maybe it was our birthdays reminding us we aren't spring chickens anymore or the surprising pressure from friends, family, co-workers to get pregnant, but over the holidays, we agreed to officially start trying in the new year. Beginning Jan. 1, I started reading everything, tracking furiously, and to my chagrin ... my BBT chart is all over the place, I can't detect any OPK surge despite testing 2x/day & following directions to a T, and for the 1st time in recent memory, my CM is dry as dust (bought pre-seed). I'm worried I'm not ovulating.
> 
> Two of my close friends are also just starting to TTC, but they don't want to chat in detail about their efforts right now for some reason, which is ok ... it's such a private thing. A few baby-desirous friends are still single or waiting for their BFs to get off their duff and propose, so I don't want to increase their frustration by venting to them about TTC. Other friends, I know have tried for years, with no luck, and are starting fertility treatments. I also know about several ladies 35+ who just announced their pregnancies or had healthy babies - some went through hell with IUI/IF/Clomid, etc.
> 
> To count my blessings, DH is on board with baby-making and has been sensitive and cooperative with daily BDing during the time I think I may be fertile. But my charting has led so far to only more confusion. My in-demand OB/GYN won't see me until July unless there's an emergency. I'm planning a friend's baby shower (not married, got knocked up by her younger latin lover, who later told her he is already married for his green card, so she'd going it alone - no thanks!) and trying to chase away feelings of jealousy. My mom's advise to not stress only seems to stress me more. So ... here I am. First time poster.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I apologize for the long post. So happy to have found this link. I look forward to reading more of your stories & supporting y'all through your journey, as direct or circuitous as ours may be to baby!

Welcome, Lavalux! :hi: I'm glad you joined us! (And I'm also glad we didn't say anything to drive you away while you were lurking! :haha:)

Have you started taking prenatal vitamins? And remember that for those of us over 35, you only need to wait 6 months of unprotected sex before seeing an RE (reproductive endocrinologist, aka fertility specialist or FS) - so by the time your OB will see you in July, you'll be able to skip him completely and pull out the big guns. If your periods aren't regular (give or take a few days - everyone has some natural fluctuation), then I'd try to see an RE even before then - your insurance should cover it.

Feel free to vent away here! That's what we're here for. If I told my friends and family some of the things that run through my head at times, they'd have me committed in a heartbeat. :wacko: Thankfully I can pour my heart out here, and someone knows EXACTLY how I feel! :hugs: Welcome to our little corner of the web. :flower:


----------



## pablo797

morning girls,

i've been lurking and just wanted to say what an amazing group of women you all are. I just got caught up on several pages; and after you read lots of pages at once it really hits you what a truly spectacular group you all are! So kind to one another, so supportive, so understanding. I think it's why so many of us find it so hard to leave. I mention this because so many seem to be having a really hard time right now. Espically for those that are "unexplained", please keep the faith,whatever faith that may be. I can only speak from personal experience and being "unexplained" for two years of ttc, I know how hard it is. If there's no clear reason why your not getting pregnant then you feel it must be something your doing ( or at least that's what I always thougt . .. We're not bding at the right time, i'm drinking too much wine, exercising too much, or not enough . . .) This is totally false. There seems to be no rhyme or reason, it is an uncontrolable universe. But it can and will happen!! I am sending you all the baby dust I can muster this morning and know your dreams will come true. 

ma, my fingers are crossed for you. I know know a couple here that after years of ttc adopted then just months later conceived on their own not even trying. I hope everything works out. I am a true believr in signs. Good luck!!

miss you all xoxo anna


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Lavalux! The ladies here are wonderful!!!

Pablo you are so sweet, please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Traskey

:loopy: Welcome Lavalux and congratulations on taking the plunge and writing your first post!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies.... I am terrified to even write this... 
I am all set to go for blood test tomorrow, per Dr's orders, 2 weeks following our IUI's done back to back. Was out of town for work yesterday and my curiosity got the best of me... I bought a hpt at a gas station in between appts. Did the test, saw the one line, shoved it in the wrapper and in my purse... Pulled it out about 10 minutes later in the privacy of my car and... omg.... I swear I see a second line. 

Got home and did the 2nd test in the box this am... definitely a 2nd line. I am terrified that I am wrong, that it is still the Ovidrel and am having a hard time not getting my hopes up..... arrrrggghhh!! 

Just frustrating as I SO want to "have positive thoughts", etc.... am afraid that even by posting this I will jinx everything...


----------



## twinkle1975

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies.... I am terrified to even write this...
> I am all set to go for blood test tomorrow, per Dr's orders, 2 weeks following our IUI's done back to back. Was out of town for work yesterday and my curiosity got the best of me... I bought a hpt at a gas station in between appts. Did the test, saw the one line, shoved it in the wrapper and in my purse... Pulled it out about 10 minutes later in the privacy of my car and... omg.... I swear I see a second line.
> 
> Got home and did the 2nd test in the box this am... definitely a 2nd line. I am terrified that I am wrong, that it is still the Ovidrel and am having a hard time not getting my hopes up..... arrrrggghhh!!
> 
> Just frustrating as I SO want to "have positive thoughts", etc.... am afraid that even by posting this I will jinx everything...

Ok :shhh: we won't tell anyone yet!!! 
(Keeping everything crossed though) xxxx


----------



## lavalux

Happy Auntie ... thanks for the encouragement. I must admit that sometimes I worry too much and need to just relax and let things take their course. Fortunately, to provide some balance, my DH is pretty laid back and he let's me have my perplexing ups and downs without any criticism. 

I have a really supportive group of girlfriends and we have gone through so much together, but this experience is so different than dysfunctional family tales, crazy dating stories, and wedding planning. I admit I'm not really sure who I can talk to about this (as I said, some are really struggling but are close-lipped about it, and others just put pressure on me by saying I need to get busy already so we can compare pre-school programs). Anyway, it's tough not having a confidante with this next big life adventure, so I'm happy to find a group that doesn't think I'm going crazy. 

On a positive note, I finally got the smiley face on my digital Clearblue Easy OPK. Yay! So more BDing this week. :)


----------



## lavalux

Happy Auntie: Btw, thanks for the advice about pre-natal vitamins. I'm stocked up now, but just started them a month or two ago. As long as I am ovulating, I'm going to try naturally until July, but then get a referral for a fertility specialist with a better bedside manner than my OB/GYN.

AustinGurrl: Keeping fingers crossed for you! Waiting is tough, but the eventual good news will be so worth it!

Traskey & Future Mommy: Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Traskey

Austingurrl - good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you get on! :friends:


----------



## missyt

Traskey, one thing my OB/GYN told me was that just because DH had a child 11 years ago doesn't mean that everything is the same today. A lot can happen in 11 years, well 12 years really. Don't think there is something wrong with you. I almost punched my SIL once, she asked if we were TTC, I said yes, and she said, "well, we know he isn't he problem". That is one of those comments that plays over and over in my head. There are a lot of women on this site who are TTC #2, #3, etc. and are having just as hard a time as us TTC #1. Don't let anyone tell you that YOU are the problem until you've gone through all the test and his sperm count is absolutely stellar. DH and I did IUI twice, the docs told us his sperm count was fine, well from reading posts on this site, his sperm count is LOW compared the other DH's. I finally convinced him to start taking vitamins and to quit drinking and smoking. Its not fair that I am a health nut doing everything I can do and he is making bad lifestyle changes.

Lavalux, Welcome! You came to the right place. I thought as well that the path was to get educated, get a good job, find that special someone, then have children. Well the finding the special someone and having children part didnt' work out for me so well. My first husband was abusive and I refused to TTC with him. My parents were 35 when they had me so I thought I could wait and put it off too. Best of luck to you. There are a lot of women here who know what your are going through and this is a great place to vent.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: and welcome Lavalux! :hugs: I'm sure you'll love everyone in here. Praying your journey will be a quick one with baby in your arms in 9 months time.

FM, so sorry about your disappointment. :hugs: I pray also you get your bfp soon. I know this is a hard road.

Thank you all for such lovely and encouraging words. :cry: You bless my heart!

AFM we had our IUI yesterday. It was the first time the midwife did the procedure. I was hesitant but then afterwards, I understand WHY I like midwives and why I wanted a natural birth with one along with a dula when I was pregnant with Jackson.

Let me just say that everything prior to this has been SO "clinical". Get em in, Get em out. I even look back to when we were first pregnant with jackson and how the OB told us we would have a c-section without even knowing the end result. The "clinical" aspect is why we have so many interuppted pregnancies with the end result leading to unneeded c-sections. Dr.'s work around "their" dinnertime and schedules and would rather a c-section than wait for the mothers to birth.

With that said, the midwife performed the procedure and she was compassionate, loving, responsive and instead of having me wait only ten minutes she asked we wait twenty with my uterus up. I didn't hurt after they used that odd hook tool...she was slow and easy getting things done.

The good news is they said Doug had a MASSIVE amount of swimmies so they decided to use the whole two tubes worth.:happydance:

I spent twenty four hours off the internet and just wanted to quiet my mind. I spent much of my day praising God because the sonographer said her and the nurse figured this was a lost cause and were planning to send us to someone else. God showed His power and miraculous ways. He even knew what I needed during the procedure and gave me such a calm atmosphere with the midwife.

Today I feel "different". Can't really explain what's going on. I'm not sure what will happen and I'm slightly emotional about this cycle. I'm praying for a miracle. I NEED this miracle!:cry: Even then, there's a long road ahead to keep calm until we pass a 22 week milestone. As the midwife mentioned....once you get pregnant, we need to get you to at least 36 weeks.

So right now, I'm breathing. Hoping. Praying. Praising God for whatever is in His plan.

Love to you all dear friends :hug:


----------



## AustinGurrl

quick prayers for you, MA!!!


----------



## Traskey

MommysAngel, I really hope that things work out for you this time. Things and sounding positive so stick with it :hugs:


----------



## missyt

MA, everything sounds so positive! FX'd for you! Just curious, how many swimmers did DH have?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> MA, everything sounds so positive! FX'd for you! Just curious, how many swimmers did DH have?

We didn't actually ask since I was in the middle of the procedure.:rofl: All I know is they said it was MASSIVE and they've never used two vials before. We've always only had one. We looked at both vials quickly as she showed us the big round blob in both vials. Apparently in each one there are millions of swimmies that have been washed and swished together. I kinda laugh because I picture the swimmies being dizzy as they find their way to an egg to fertilize. :haha:

I also have to go in again in two weeks for a pelvic sonogram. They have to measure again to be sure the second Hcg shot to boost progesterone won't cause me to hyperstimulate as it did on Novembers cycle.

We'll see.


----------



## lavalux

Best of luck, MA. I will say a prayer for you that this procedure is successful and you can maintain that sometimes elusive peace of mind until you get your BFP, through your healthy pregnancy, and are holding your beloved, new baby.


----------



## FutureMommie

MA praying for you, I hope this is it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh ladies, our odds just changed for the worse.... :nope: 

The RE's nurse called DH at work today to tell him the final results of his SA. We knew last week that his count and motility were good. But today we learned that that his morphology is really really low. As in only 1% normal (target is 4% normal) and only 2% slightly abnormal (target is 25% slightly abnormal), so his total morphology is only 3%, and the target is 30%. :nope:

DH was at work and couldn't ask her many questions, let alone think of many. He asked if this caused our miscarriages, and the nurse told him no - it only affects the ability of the sperm to penetrate the egg (and helps explain our 7 months now with no BFP). She said his high count and high motility have probably helped compensate for the low morphology and that's how we've been able to get pregnant twice now.

When he first got home from work and told me this, we talked about it and I really felt ok.... I was happy to have some explanation other than just my old eggs. I also felt like this confirmed that moving ahead with injectables + IUI next month was the right move for us, now that we know it will take us longer than the average couple to get pregnant. I felt totally at peace with this news.

And then after dinner, I started googling low morphology, and it's nothing but bad news.... Everything I can find talks about the only effective treatment is IVF + ICSI.... I am devastated. I have always had a gut feeling that IVF is not for me, but that's when I thought I had other options.... I know I need to sort of let this news settle on me and ask the RE my growing list of questions before I start jumping to conclusions, but I don't know how I'm even going to sleep tonight I am so upset.

Does anyone have any experience with low morphology? Anybody know anything about it? Can anybody make me feel any better before I get a chance to talk to the RE? :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Oh ladies, our odds just changed for the worse.... :nope:
> 
> The RE's nurse called DH at work today to tell him the final results of his SA. We knew last week that his count and motility were good. But today we learned that that his morphology is really really low. As in only 1% normal (target is 4% normal) and only 2% slightly abnormal (target is 25% slightly abnormal), so his total morphology is only 3%, and the target is 30%. :nope:
> 
> DH was at work and couldn't ask her many questions, let alone think of many. He asked if this caused our miscarriages, and the nurse told him no - it only affects the ability of the sperm to penetrate the egg (and helps explain our 7 months now with no BFP). She said his high count and high motility have probably helped compensate for the low morphology and that's how we've been able to get pregnant twice now.
> 
> When he first got home from work and told me this, we talked about it and I really felt ok.... I was happy to have some explanation other than just my old eggs. I also felt like this confirmed that moving ahead with injectables + IUI next month was the right move for us, now that we know it will take us longer than the average couple to get pregnant. I felt totally at peace with this news.
> 
> And then after dinner, I started googling low morphology, and it's nothing but bad news.... Everything I can find talks about the only effective treatment is IVF + ICSI.... I am devastated. I have always had a gut feeling that IVF is not for me, but that's when I thought I had other options.... I know I need to sort of let this news settle on me and ask the RE my growing list of questions before I start jumping to conclusions, but I don't know how I'm even going to sleep tonight I am so upset.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with low morphology? Anybody know anything about it? Can anybody make me feel any better before I get a chance to talk to the RE? :cry:

So sorry to hear of this news. It doesn't sound as though the office is too concerned. Did they tell him what will happen next? Before you freak out with all the google material you read, I'd call the office back and ask them what this means. Don't mention anything about IVF just yet. I'd just ask if this would hurt chances of injectables with an IUI. I would assume if it did, you would have been notified. My thought is they may want you to try several times before you actually move on to IVF anyways. You've been pregnant twice already. I find it hard to believe you won't with injectables and IUI. Unless something in your bodies has drastically changed, you just don't know how long he's had this problem. He could have had it even when you conceived your others. 

Try not to look at the negative until you know without a shadow of a doubt that this treatment won't work. In other words "cross that bridge when you get there" is what I've been reminding myself. :hugs:

Praying that you find good results with the treatment.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> So sorry to hear of this news. It doesn't sound as though the office is too concerned. Did they tell him what will happen next? Before you freak out with all the google material you read, I'd call the office back and ask them what this means. Don't mention anything about IVF just yet. I'd just ask if this would hurt chances of injectables with an IUI. I would assume if it did, you would have been notified. My thought is they may want you to try several times before you actually move on to IVF anyways. You've been pregnant twice already. I find it hard to believe you won't with injectables and IUI. Unless something in your bodies has drastically changed, you just don't know how long he's had this problem. He could have had it even when you conceived your others.
> 
> Try not to look at the negative until you know without a shadow of a doubt that this treatment won't work. In other words "cross that bridge when you get there" is what I've been reminding myself. :hugs:
> 
> Praying that you find good results with the treatment.:thumbup::flower:

Thanks, Rebekah. No, they didn't tell him what next. But he didn't think to ask, either. (Can't say I blame him for that, he was at work and not able to speak freely - it's not like cubicles are soundproof!) I think I'll call the office as soon as they open in the morning and start with my barrage of questions. I'd really like a consult with the RE to go over everything but I never have any luck getting one without 6 weeks' notice and I don't want to wait 6 weeks of not knowing and fearing the worst....

DH did say that the nurse didn't seem overly concerned about it, but I don't see how one can NOT be overly concerned about it! I'm 37 and you're telling me that only 3% of my husband's sperm has any chance of getting me pregnant???? I know, I know, I'm getting ahead of myself and jumping to conclusions and giving in to my worst-case-scenario fears, but I'm just at the point where it's so hard to believe that anything good will ever come... at pretty much every step along the way of this ttc journey, my worst-case-what-ifs have all come true. I really need help seeing the positives. You know the old saying - God only gives you as much as you can handle - some days (like today) I think He grossly overestimated my capabilities.

I'm at 3dpo today - now I feel more desperate than ever that this would be our month and then we just wouldn't have to deal with any of this anymore!

Thank you - I'm going to keep reading and re-reading your post and try to calm myself.... :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I know this sounds horrible but I'd wait until you find out for sure. All this stress will not help you at all and can sometimes even hinder the conceiving process.

Just out of curiosity, who did your husbands Semen Analysis? Did the office itself do it or did you have it done at a hospital/lab? When you call, make sure you ask for a copy of the SA....actually, since it was done on your husband, I think he'll have to ask for it. Get a copy of the SA so he has the actual numbers in front of him. That way if you need a second opinion, you have it on hand.

Hopefully you won't have to wait 6 months for a consult concerning your labs. If that's the case, is there another OB or RE that would be willing to talk with you to give you a second opinion? I'm not a fan of paying physicians that have no compassion to LISTEN to their patients and put a treatment on hold for 6 months just to answer a few questions. 

At any rate, I just pray for peace which surpasses ALL understanding and that God would guide your heart and mind in Christ Jesus while He lays out a plan for you. 

God isn't giving you a test so that you can't handle it. You must remember He's NOT punishing you. For example, when we lost our son...Doug and I "couldn't handle it. In fact, I could barely get up during the day and all night long I'd be wailing. There was absolutely NO way I could handle or even imagine something like that could or would ever happen. So we HAD to depend on God, Rely in Him and TRUST Him and HIM alone that whatever happens HE had our backs. I call it "having confidence" that HE will prepare the way for us. It enables US in the "valley" to depend on Him more and more in our lives when the things we want so much are out of our own control.

When I hear "God wouldn't give us more than we can handle" it doesn't make sense to me. Does He allow things to happen? Yes. If you know Job, you know He was tested by Satan to see how faithful He was to God. Job lost His family, friends, livelihood and his health yet STILL, Job kept the faith. Doesn't mean He didn't ask "Why God? Why?! However He kept confidence that God would reveal His direction for job and that job would find VICTORY in the end. Job DID find Victory. Not the same thing as he had lost of course, but Job gained SO MUCH MORE. Just by remembering to have confidence and that confidence and faith in Him must never have a time limit because God is on His own timing. His time is not our own ((as an impatient person this drives me up the wall)). We find out later that His timing is PERFECT.

So try not to lose hope and somehow find a way to rest in HIS peace. Put on some praise music or rest in some scripture to stand on Gods Truth. Just DON'T give up. He'll reveal everything to you in another season. The season your in right now is a teaching moment and a testimony that I'm sure will be revealed one day.

Here are some scriptures to stand on that help me through:


> *So do not fear, for I am with you;
> do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
> I will strengthen you and help you;
> I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.* Isaiah 41:10




> *God is our refuge and strength,
> a very present help in trouble.
> Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way,
> though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,*&#8212;Psalm 46:1-2




> *It is the Lord who goes before you. He will be with you; he will not leave you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed.&#8221;*
> &#8212;Deuteronomy 31:8




> *So we can confidently say,
> 
> &#8220;The Lord is my helper;
> I will not fear;
> what can man do to me?&#8221;*
> &#8212;Hebrews 13:6




> *The LORD is near to the brokenhearted
> And saves those who are crushed in spirit.
> Many are the afflictions of the righteous,
> But the LORD delivers him out of them all.* Psalm 34:18-19


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Just out of curiosity, who did your husbands Semen Analysis? Did the office itself do it or did you have it done at a hospital/lab? When you call, make sure you ask for a copy of the SA....actually, since it was done on your husband, I think he'll have to ask for it. Get a copy of the SA so he has the actual numbers in front of him. That way if you need a second opinion, you have it on hand.

The SA was done in the office. I had planned on asking for a copy of it this morning for that very reason - hopefully they'll send it to me and not make us jump through HIPAA (US health care privacy laws, for you UKers) hoops for it.



Mommy's Angel said:


> Hopefully you won't have to wait 6 months for a consult concerning your labs. If that's the case, is there another OB or RE that would be willing to talk with you to give you a second opinion? I'm not a fan of paying physicians that have no compassion to LISTEN to their patients and put a treatment on hold for 6 months just to answer a few questions.

Oh no, I typically have to wait 6 weeks for a consult, not 6 months. (Thank God!) No, I don't think I'd wait 6 months for any dr.... I think I'm mostly concerned because we'd decided to go ahead with IUI on my next cycle, which means in the next two weeks - but now we really need to figure some things out fast to know if IUI would just be a waste of time and money. I am wondering just how pathetic I am going to sound on the phone this morning begging to be squeezed into the dr's lunch break or something just to get seen before two weeks is up....




Mommy's Angel said:


> At any rate, I just pray for peace which surpasses ALL understanding and that God would guide your heart and mind in Christ Jesus while He lays out a plan for you.

For this and for the rest of your message, I thank you again. We haven't found a church home since moving last year, and I feel lost without the fellowship. 

I was able to fall asleep around 2 last night... my eyes popped open at 6:30 this morning and my very first moment of consciousness was filled with anxiety again. So now I'm just eating my breakfast and trying to organize my thoughts so I can call the office in a few hours....


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie, does DH drink, smoke or intake excessive caffeine? I read that alcohol use has a lot to do with the sperm not being able to penetrate the egg. I had a heart to heart with DH because I keep getting a BFN and I'm living a healthy lifestyle but he was drinking, smoking and overloading on coffee. I also read in this book that even if you are 10% over what your ideal body weight is, it can affect men's sperm. 

Well, I took a HPT today and got a BFN. Since I found cigarettes in DH's coat pocket two weeks ago I already was preparing for this month to be a bust. I told him this morning I got a BFN and took the tampons out to put next to the toilet because I'll be getting AF on Saturday. I stressed to him again that I'm worried he's going to relaspe and start smoking again. He already hid it from me twice.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> HappyAuntie, does DH drink, smoke or intake excessive caffeine? I read that alcohol use has a lot to do with the sperm not being able to penetrate the egg. I had a heart to heart with DH because I keep getting a BFN and I'm living a healthy lifestyle but he was drinking, smoking and overloading on coffee. I also read in this book that even if you are 10% over what your ideal body weight is, it can affect men's sperm.

No smoking and no caffeine, and just the occasional glass of wine with dinner - not even once a week. I read similar info last night online. He also exercises daily. His BMI is 27 so he could probably stand to lose a few lbs, but nothing like what I need to lose. What's the book you're reading? I just ordered some on infertility on Monday (my local library doesn't have much on the topic).



missyt said:


> Well, I took a HPT today and got a BFN. Since I found cigarettes in DH's coat pocket two weeks ago I already was preparing for this month to be a bust. I told him this morning I got a BFN and took the tampons out to put next to the toilet because I'll be getting AF on Saturday. I stressed to him again that I'm worried he's going to relaspe and start smoking again. He already hid it from me twice.

I'm sorry to hear that. My mom was a pack-a-day smoker for over 16 years before she was finally able to kick the habit. She quit over 30 years ago and still says it's the hardest thing she's ever done. She smoked through all three of her pregnancies, and all three were completely uneventful and we're all three fine and normal... it's amazing the things they didn't know about pregnancy as recently as the 1970s!


----------



## twinkle1975

[/QUOTE]I'm sorry to hear that. My mom was a pack-a-day smoker for over 16 years before she was finally able to kick the habit. She quit over 30 years ago and still says it's the hardest thing she's ever done. She smoked through all three of her pregnancies, and all three were completely uneventful and we're all three fine and normal... it's amazing the things they didn't know about pregnancy as recently as the 1970s![/QUOTE]

We've got some cine-film of my Mum setting off to the hospital to have me in 1975 - she's got her bag in one had & a cigarette in the other!! 

DH has got really low morphology - as well as low everything else & I'd have to lose half my body weight to get IVF here so we're dealing with the same stress - atm I've just blanked it out until I hear it for definate from the FS. 
I'm really sorry you didn't get better news but as the others say - don't go on what Google says - talk to your doctors. Bug hugs xxx


----------



## AustinGurrl

HappyAuntie said:


> Oh ladies, our odds just changed for the worse.... :nope:
> ......
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with low morphology? Anybody know anything about it? Can anybody make me feel any better before I get a chance to talk to the RE? :cry:

HA - My Dh had low morphology and low motility when his first SA was done back in July '10. I felt same way as you after what I read on the net.... His doctor put him on a 3 mos course of Clomid... yes, Clomid. It has some effect on sperm quality... When we went for our initial consult with FS in November, another SA was done and it was much better. I am not sure what, if anything the Clomid had to do with it, but I understand its a fairly common protocol for men.... go figure... Side note: He didn't have the side effect of weight gain on Clomid like I did.. :dohh: Maybe soemthing to inquire about???? :hugs:

AFM - Had blood test this am and should hear something from Dr before the end of the day... I don't know *how* I'm going to pass the day away... and it's nice to have the day to believe in the possibility... 
This was our first cycle with injectables, so we will see if that made any difference....


----------



## MrsJ08

Sometimes I catch up on this thread and I wish I could give each and every one of you a hug :hugs:

HA - please don't give up hope you know that you can get pregnant. I think I've told you before that my friend had 2 MC's and conceived the third time and she is 35 like me. Step away from Google - it should be banned for health related searching :thumbup:

Mommys - I really hope that this is your month :hugs:

Lavalux - Welcome x

Austin - Congrats - a line is a line. :happydance:

Missy T - I think what you are facing with your DH is pretty common. I know that my step-brother and SIL are TTC and have been for at least year. My step-brother is still smoking socially and drinking (although not as excessively as he used to) and I know it is driving her crazy. I think it's a vicious circle as that's his way of coping with life's stresses and her main stress is that they are struggling to conceive. I don't really have any answers other than trying to persuade DH to go to the doctors with you and have the Doc tell him how smoking, drinking and caffeine can effect TTC. My close friend was TTC for 2 years with his partner, it took them 18 months (she was 34, he was 42) and it only happened once they both gave up alcohol. Bizarrely after struggling with their first, they fell pregnant immediately with their second and now have 2 with only 13 months between them.

I took Scarlett for her 3rd lot of injections today and she was so brave, I was really proud of her. I'm not sure if I've mentioned it, but I took her to be weighed last week and she had put on 2lb in a month. I was quite relieved as she has been quite a slow gainer. Now she weighs 13lb1oz and I have just started her on Porridge as she has stopped sleeping at night and is trying to feed every 2-3 hours rather than the 4 hours it should be now. So far her favourite is Banana and Peach flavour.

Take care everyone - I'm sending you lots of :dust:

x


----------



## Kumchen

Hi Ladies!

After reading up on every single board and group that even remotely relates to pregnancy for a while now, I finally decided to make my first post and join you in the fun of obsessing over lines, AFs and LH surges. I never thought my first 2WW would already turn me into a POAS addict, but it happened faster than I could order internet cheapies. (I have them now!!!)

I'm in cycle #1, it's our first attempt we've ever made after almost 10 years of marriage and I have been on the pill for all these years, so lets see how long it'll take us. Today I'm 15 dpo and since all my tests were BFN I expect my AF tomorrow. 

Reading all of your personal stories makes me hopeful and scared at the same time, but I'm glad there is a place we can all exchange our thoughts.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey, welcome Kumchen - gald you decided to join us! The girls here are lovely and very wise!


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie, you got me thinking because he never actually got DH's numbers from his SA. I called the office today and finally got the numbers from the nurse. Turns out his morphology is low too. Would've been nice to know this months ago. He did the SA in September. What I'm confused about is they said he is 11% and they like to see at least 14%. I saw in your post the target was 30%. Why the big difference? I don't get it.


----------



## twinkle1975

The new gf of one of DH's friends just popped up on facebook. She was saying she wasn't well & we were talking about ear infections etc. Then she said did I know she'd had a miscarriage just before New Year? I told her I was really sorry & was sympathetic but in my head I was thinking - argh she's 42 and has only been seeing him 6 months and even she can get pregnant - why can't I??? :cry::cry:
Sorry I know that makes me a total cow but that's what this TTC crap has brought me to!


----------



## Kumchen

Twinkle, that does not make you a cow! Otherwise I'd be a cow, too ;)
Thanks to Facebook it has become so much easier to stay in touch with people you haven't seen since high school or maybe even kindergarten, which is a nice thing. But at the same time, there tend to be these waves of "Wohooo, we are pregnant" updates and once in a while, even though I am happy for them, it tugs on my heart a bit.


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I'm sorry about the bfn, I was seriously rooting for you. What is next are you taking another break or going back to IUI's?

HA- The internet can be our worst enemy expecially with ttc, please try to ease your mind a little until you hear what your RE has to say. I hope that you can go on with the injectibles and IUI and then to your bfp.

MA- I know your post was meant to encourage HA but let me just say that you blessed me today too and it served as a reminder of the season that I am going thru and I know I will get thru this and my joy is coming!!! On this journey I am learning to have faith and realizing that I am not in control. Who knew it would take this for me to realize? 

AustinGuurl- Fx for your bfp!

Kumchen- Welcome.

AFM- in the 2ww, just waiting and praying that this month will be my turn! If not I'm still hoping and praying.

For those of you ttc'ing and would like to receive encouraging emails that are bible and faith based, check out *Sarahslaughter.com*, Her emails about infertility have really helped me along the way, especially Tuesday when I was having a really rough day. I know that that is the worse day I've had in 3 years of ttc, almost at the point of giving up but my heart wouldn't let me.


----------



## missyt

FutureMommy, I'm going to take another break this cycle. I'm going to give DH a chance to get all those toxins worked out of his body instead of wasting another IUI cycle. So that will put me at the end of Feb. to do IUI again. How are you feeling?


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> HappyAuntie, you got me thinking because he never actually got DH's numbers from his SA. I called the office today and finally got the numbers from the nurse. Turns out his morphology is low too. Would've been nice to know this months ago. He did the SA in September. What I'm confused about is they said he is 11% and they like to see at least 14%. I saw in your post the target was 30%. Why the big difference? I don't get it.

I don't know. I know there are different guidelines for classifying the sperm, so our RE may be using a different set of guidelines than yours? Just a guess. Still waiting on the office to call me back - maybe they can explain.

FM, thanks for the website recommendation - I will definitely check that out.

Welcome, Kumchen! :hi:

And Twinkle, you are most definitely not a cow for having those thoughts! The horrible thoughts that run through my head are one of the worst parts about ttc and mc. I am appalled at some of the things my brain says to me. The worst (and those of you who haven't miscarried are going to really think I'm evil for this) is when I hear about someone going for an early scan - my instantaneous reaction, before even conscious thought has the chance to form, is "it's dead". It's such an ugly thought that I don't even like giving voice to it by admitting it here. Because it's NOT like I want someone to find out her baby is dead. I don't want ANYONE to know how that feels! I wish no one had to know how that feels! But all I know of early scans is bad news, and that's how my brain reacts. It feels horrible.

I was in counseling for a long time after our first mc, and one of the best things I learned then was not to judge my feelings. Feelings are something I have. They just are what they are. They are neither good nor bad, they just are. And having bad thoughts does not make me a bad person. Simple stuff, but hard to absorb and even harder to stick to.

Thank you for all the encouragement, ladies. I am clinging to it desperately waiting for the RE's office to return my call....


----------



## padbrat

well.... looks like my duff eggs and Hubby's non forward moving sperm have made our minds up that we are gonna head to Spain and have the ED with ICSI....
We can't afford it.
But we can't afford the mental pain of thinking it could have been our chance...
So this one and only chance... 30-50% possibility.. and loads of debt lol! 
So any prayers going would be appreciated...cos we are gonna need em!
MA that last quote from Psalms got me!


----------



## Traskey

Hi and welcome to Kumchen :hugs:

I think this TTC journey is hard on all of us, especially if you have been trying for a while. I try to live my life as normally as I can but I have to confess that my SIL is expecting their third child and I haven't been as involved this time as I would normally. I am happy for them, truly, but i've had to step back a little this time. I'm finding it hard, knowing how much we would love to be in the same position. I just see a big fat ticking clock when I think about my fertility :(

At least we have each other for support.


----------



## Traskey

Oooooooooooooooodles of prayers for Padbrat and hoping you are successful :hugs:


----------



## missyt

padbrat said:


> well.... looks like my duff eggs and Hubby's non forward moving sperm have made our minds up that we are gonna head to Spain and have the ED with ICSI....
> We can't afford it.
> But we can't afford the mental pain of thinking it could have been our chance...
> So this one and only chance... 30-50% possibility.. and loads of debt lol!
> So any prayers going would be appreciated...cos we are gonna need em!
> MA that last quote from Psalms got me!

You got my prayers, Padbrat.:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wow, so much has happened here since I last posted. Ive had so much going on lately, I havent been able to find time to properly respond. I have been reading though. Forgive me if this is a long post, I want to try to catch up with you all.

Rebekah, you sound like you are in a very good place right now. Im thrilled to hear about your mature follies and the massive quantities of swimmers that have made their way to your eggs! I have everything crossed that you are making a baby in your body right now. Or maybe two! Or three!

HA, I want to send you lots of hugs :hugs: There is nothing worse than getting news like this. All of a sudden you have a reason why you arent getting pregnant and sometimes that reason feels insurmountable. I speak from experience on this one. You can get past this though. I have a 38 year old friend who was trying for a year, couldnt get pregnant and decided to do IUI. Her husbands SA was awful. She got pregnant on the 3rd IUI attempt. Sadly she had a mc. But the following cycle she got pregnant again with IUI  twins! At least you now have a solid plan in place and in my opinion a very sound one. 
By the way, he was prescribed Astaxathin to improve his SA. Heres the info his urologist gave him:

Astaxanthin

Astaxanthin is a strong antioxidant extracted from algae (Hematococcus pluvialis) and yeast (Phaffia rhodozyma) and found naturally in lobsters, salmon, and arctic shrimp. It is FDA approved as a food coloring.
Some researchers have found that this medication is of benefit in infertile men. It was found to improve sperm motility (forward movement). It also may improve total pregnancy rates as well as per-cycle pregnancy rates in couples undergoing assistive reproductive techniques. It works by decreasing reactive oxygen species within the semen. These compounds can damage sperm membranes and sperm DNA. Astaxanthin can also decrease Inhibin B, a substance which decreases the bodys normal production of the hormone which regulates spermatogenesis (sperm production). 
No side effects have been found in more than eight animal studies and clinical trials evaluating the safety of this medication. It has not as yet been shown to interact with any other medication. The tested dose for sperm improvement was 8mg (2, 4mg tablets/capsules) twice a day. It may take up to three months to see the benefits.

Thank you dear woman for sharing your thoughts on women who get early scans. I have similar, horrible thoughts. Like you, all of my scans have been bad news. Its hard to imagine good news because thats not been our experience. You are right when you say there is no such thing as a good or bad emotion. They just are. They make us who we are. We must acknowledge them and accept them as being normal. 

Skye, where are you in your cycle? You are working with Dr. T now, right? I need details!

Padbrat, I think your decision is a good one. Youll never regret the money you spent, but you might just regret not trying to do this. Im in awe of your courage. I cant believe how much youve been through. Im praying very hard that this works for you. You deserve it. 

Missy, Im so sorry about the BFN. Do what you need to do to get through AF, pick yourself up again and keep trying. Thats all any of us can do.

Twinkle, you are far from being a cow for your thoughts. You are perfectly human and normal. Ive been pregnant 3 times but find myself getting jealous of every pregnant woman I see. I think to myself, what makes her uterus so much better than mine? Oh, and happy belated birthday!

Austin, we need an update! I hope this is your sticky bean.

FM, Ive been reading your story with wonder. Im impressed that you were able to take a step back from all the assistance and give it a go naturally. Im also in awe that you have found some peace around this. I need to take some lessons from you. Good luck this cycle. How many dpo are you?

Titi, have you gotten your HSG results back yet? Why are you doing Clomid? Do you have trouble ovulating. Im taking something similar, Femara and it has been amazing. 

Lavalux, welcome and good luck catching the egg. I have many tricks to getting pregnant so if you have questions, ask away. Pre-seed is great, temping, and OPKs or a CBFM are also a great way to help pinpoint the right time. Good luck. 

Kumchen, welcome. I hope your stay here isnt long. I hope AF stays away tomorrow!

Im so sorry, I know Ive missed some of you, but I cant read back any further LOL! 

AFM, well, its been difficult. I had my 2 year anniversary of my first mc on Christmas Eve and then my one year anniversary of my second mc on January 17. I Ovd on Christmas and was positive I was pregnant. When AF came, I was devastated. Im now CD 11 and waiting to Ov with the help of Femara. This will be my 3rd cycle using it. If I dont get pregnant this time, I need to think about IUI. My husband and I havent really talked about it so I plan to bring it up this weekend. Due to my adenomyosis, Im not a candidate for IVF from what Ive been told. Im waiting to hear from the doctor in Florida about possible surgery to remove the bad tissue in my uterus. Im going to email him today as it has been a few weeks since he got my medical records from the hospital. 

I hope to stay more up to date with you all and will write shorter posts!


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> :hi: and welcome Lavalux! :hugs: I'm sure you'll love everyone in here. Praying your journey will be a quick one with baby in your arms in 9 months time.
> 
> FM, so sorry about your disappointment. :hugs: I pray also you get your bfp soon. I know this is a hard road.
> 
> Thank you all for such lovely and encouraging words. :cry: You bless my heart!
> 
> AFM we had our IUI yesterday. It was the first time the midwife did the procedure. I was hesitant but then afterwards, I understand WHY I like midwives and why I wanted a natural birth with one along with a dula when I was pregnant with Jackson.
> 
> Let me just say that everything prior to this has been SO "clinical". Get em in, Get em out. I even look back to when we were first pregnant with jackson and how the OB told us we would have a c-section without even knowing the end result. The "clinical" aspect is why we have so many interuppted pregnancies with the end result leading to unneeded c-sections. Dr.'s work around "their" dinnertime and schedules and would rather a c-section than wait for the mothers to birth.
> 
> With that said, the midwife performed the procedure and she was compassionate, loving, responsive and instead of having me wait only ten minutes she asked we wait twenty with my uterus up. I didn't hurt after they used that odd hook tool...she was slow and easy getting things done.
> 
> The good news is they said Doug had a MASSIVE amount of swimmies so they decided to use the whole two tubes worth.:happydance:
> 
> I spent twenty four hours off the internet and just wanted to quiet my mind. I spent much of my day praising God because the sonographer said her and the nurse figured this was a lost cause and were planning to send us to someone else. God showed His power and miraculous ways. He even knew what I needed during the procedure and gave me such a calm atmosphere with the midwife.
> 
> Today I feel "different". Can't really explain what's going on. I'm not sure what will happen and I'm slightly emotional about this cycle. I'm praying for a miracle. I NEED this miracle!:cry: Even then, there's a long road ahead to keep calm until we pass a 22 week milestone. As the midwife mentioned....once you get pregnant, we need to get you to at least 36 weeks.
> 
> So right now, I'm breathing. Hoping. Praying. Praising God for whatever is in His plan.
> 
> Love to you all dear friends :hug:

Still lurking cos I can't leave all you lovely ladies.
Rebekah I am soooo excited for you. Everything is x'd for you and Doug.
:hug::friends:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Kumchen :hi:

HA, were you able to get your appointment? Did anyone explain whats going on? It's good to know that others have been through this and have treatments that work to help your husband.

Another question I would pose is maybe having a third party do another analysis. No affense, but I don't have the highest trust for the "baby-making industry". Not that I would think they'd purposely falsify things, but maybe it would help to see if the numbers change by having a lab or hospital do a second analysis before he goes on drugs to alter the swimmies. I'm all for double-checking:thumbup:

As for finding a church home, it took us two years before we finally found the right church home. It was just awful spiritually for me. I felt tested and even distant from God. It was SO HARD. Just keep asking God to guide your footsteps to the right church home for you. Doug and I for those two years would break out the Bible and read every night. He'd pray before bed. It's become something we do now every night. I'll tell you, there's nothing more intimate than your husband reading scripture to encourage you when your at your lowest. So my suggestion is finding some praise music you like on Pandora.com, get your Bible out when you can to read, and maybe even find sermons online. We used our old church home online sermons from Ohio until we finally found Grace. There's a REALLY COOL pastor from Washington State named Mark Driscoll. He's AWESOME and my husband and I LOVE to listen to his sermons. You can find them at:Mars Hill Sermons by Mark Driscoll 

Be prepared to have your socks knocked off.:lol: If a church family is what your waiting for, then pray for it and feed your spirit with an online sermon.:winkwink::flower:

FM, I'm so glad you were encouraged today.:hugs: It's hard to go through "the valley" and not question why things happen the way they do sometimes. Sometimes people think God throws obsticles their way to punish them. While God giveth and can taketh away, He most certainly loves us and has the best in mind for us. An example of that is when He says the following:



> *For I know the plans I have for you,&#8221; declares the LORD, &#8220;plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.*Jeremiah 29:11

I think people have been taught to actually be AFRAID for God. While He is all knowing and all powerful, we know that the type of God Fearing the Bible talks of is "Respecting" not downright fear of condemnation. If condemnation were the case, none of us would have been saved by grace and Gods love. That's where I think in my own mind I can separate the bad things happening in my life with Gods punishment. Knowing by HIS truth that HE knows the plans HE has for us and they aren't to hurt us. While also remembering that when we shed tears, God also shares them WITH us. It really has been an eyeopener for me during the grieving process. I praise God for that newfound understanding as it's helped me to heal and move forward.:hugs:

Thanks for sharing Sarahslaughter.com with me. I'm going to sign up. I could use a bit of laughter. I LOVE to laugh. If you ask my husband....you'll find me laughing most at my own jokes. :rofl: Sometimes I'm the only one laughing. :lol: I'm such a dork that way:haha:

Twinkle you just bless my heart dear friend. I pray that you get your little one. I could find nothing greater than to see all of us graduate and enjoy the birth of our children. Ugh! My cup would runneth over:cloud9:

Padbrat, I'm so glad and pray you were encouraged dear:kiss::hugs:

Hearty, well thank heavens you've popped in!:hugs::flower: I've been wondering where you've been. I hope you know your quite missed when your gone. 

Hey Viv! :hugs::flower::kiss: Thank You...and it's quite alright that you like to come by. I miss ya:winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

We were out on a date for the evening (which was great, and really good for us) and I missed the call when the nurse finally returned my call at 6pm! But it wouldn't have mattered anyway - HIPAA stepped into play - she left a message that they needed DH's approval first before they could discuss it with me, so he has to call tomorrow and give his verbal approval. I understand the reasons for privacy laws, but it's frustrating.... And if she'd called back right away this morning, he could have called right over and we could have gotten things cleared up today instead of having to wait until tomorrow. :grr:

But I am feeling less anxious tonight. At least for the moment. FX'd I can get some answers tomorrow. I can't tell you all how much your support has calmed me today. I would be lost without you all!!


----------



## missyt

HA, keep up posted and keep your head up. You got all of our support.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thank you all for your sweet posts and thoughts! Received the call from my FS nurse yesterday at 5:00 pm (it was torture waiting all day at work) with the blessed news that the blood test confirmed the positive! We are pregnant! Hcg levels at 126 (?) I think... she said everything so fast and I was in the elevator of all places, so didn't get to write it down. But I definitely remember her saying that the levels were very good... next blood test on Monday and 1st scan at 7 1/2 weeks... We are remaining positive, but will of course wait until time passes to tell... 

I am very thankful but hesitant to post as I know how difficult our journey for the past 18 months has been... all of you, your posts and stories, and reassuring voices have been a wonderful find for me.... I will continue to pray and wish all kinds of baby dust to you all! 4 weeks 1 day and counting....


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- I'm praying that everything works out and that this journey leads you to your bfp.

hearttree- It gets hard sometimes but I'm at a point now that I realize that I have done all that I can do and now I just wait for my turn and hope that it comes soon. I know this has been a very hard time for you but know that we are all rooting for you! 

AustinGurrl- That is awesome news Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM- I'm not sure where I am in my cycle or if I even ovulated so I guess I will just wait and see what happens, maybe I have to get all the fertility drugs out of my system before it gets back on track.


----------



## missyt

Mommy's Angel said:


> Welcome Kumchen :hi:
> 
> HA, were you able to get your appointment? Did anyone explain whats going on? It's good to know that others have been through this and have treatments that work to help your husband.
> 
> Another question I would pose is maybe having a third party do another analysis. No affense, but I don't have the highest trust for the "baby-making industry". Not that I would think they'd purposely falsify things, but maybe it would help to see if the numbers change by having a lab or hospital do a second analysis before he goes on drugs to alter the swimmies. I'm all for double-checking:thumbup:
> 
> As for finding a church home, it took us two years before we finally found the right church home. It was just awful spiritually for me. I felt tested and even distant from God. It was SO HARD. Just keep asking God to guide your footsteps to the right church home for you. Doug and I for those two years would break out the Bible and read every night. He'd pray before bed. It's become something we do now every night. I'll tell you, there's nothing more intimate than your husband reading scripture to encourage you when your at your lowest. So my suggestion is finding some praise music you like on Pandora.com, get your Bible out when you can to read, and maybe even find sermons online. We used our old church home online sermons from Ohio until we finally found Grace. There's a REALLY COOL pastor from Washington State named Mark Driscoll. He's AWESOME and my husband and I LOVE to listen to his sermons. You can find them at:Mars Hill Sermons by Mark Driscoll
> 
> Be prepared to have your socks knocked off.:lol: If a church family is what your waiting for, then pray for it and feed your spirit with an online sermon.:winkwink::flower:
> 
> FM, I'm so glad you were encouraged today.:hugs: It's hard to go through "the valley" and not question why things happen the way they do sometimes. Sometimes people think God throws obsticles their way to punish them. While God giveth and can taketh away, He most certainly loves us and has the best in mind for us. An example of that is when He says the following:
> 
> 
> 
> *For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.*Jeremiah 29:11
> 
> I think people have been taught to actually be AFRAID for God. While He is all knowing and all powerful, we know that the type of God Fearing the Bible talks of is "Respecting" not downright fear of condemnation. If condemnation were the case, none of us would have been saved by grace and Gods love. That's where I think in my own mind I can separate the bad things happening in my life with Gods punishment. Knowing by HIS truth that HE knows the plans HE has for us and they aren't to hurt us. While also remembering that when we shed tears, God also shares them WITH us. It really has been an eyeopener for me during the grieving process. I praise God for that newfound understanding as it's helped me to heal and move forward.:hugs:
> 
> Thanks for sharing Sarahslaughter.com with me. I'm going to sign up. I could use a bit of laughter. I LOVE to laugh. If you ask my husband....you'll find me laughing most at my own jokes. :rofl: Sometimes I'm the only one laughing. :lol: I'm such a dork that way:haha:
> 
> Twinkle you just bless my heart dear friend. I pray that you get your little one. I could find nothing greater than to see all of us graduate and enjoy the birth of our children. Ugh! My cup would runneth over:cloud9:
> 
> Padbrat, I'm so glad and pray you were encouraged dear:kiss::hugs:
> 
> Hearty, well thank heavens you've popped in!:hugs::flower: I've been wondering where you've been. I hope you know your quite missed when your gone.
> 
> Hey Viv! :hugs::flower::kiss: Thank You...and it's quite alright that you like to come by. I miss ya:winkwink:Click to expand...

MA, thanks so much for the verse from Jeremiah. I made a pretty PowerPoint slide of the verse, printed it out, and put it above my computer at work. Now when I'm having a horrible day, I can read that verse and feel better about myself. I know that I'm suffering from guilt and deep down inside I think God is punishing me. I grew up Catholic and live with the stereotypical Catholic guilt.


----------



## missyt

AustinGurrl said:


> Thank you all for your sweet posts and thoughts! Received the call from my FS nurse yesterday at 5:00 pm (it was torture waiting all day at work) with the blessed news that the blood test confirmed the positive! We are pregnant! Hcg levels at 126 (?) I think... she said everything so fast and I was in the elevator of all places, so didn't get to write it down. But I definitely remember her saying that the levels were very good... next blood test on Monday and 1st scan at 7 1/2 weeks... We are remaining positive, but will of course wait until time passes to tell...
> 
> I am very thankful but hesitant to post as I know how difficult our journey for the past 18 months has been... all of you, your posts and stories, and reassuring voices have been a wonderful find for me.... I will continue to pray and wish all kinds of baby dust to you all! 4 weeks 1 day and counting....

Congrats, Austin! What wonderful news!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie2005

Yay! 

Lovely news Austingurrl, so pleased for you.
xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's wonderful news Austin! Happy healthy 9 months.


----------



## twinkle1975

missyt said:


> MA, thanks so much for the verse from Jeremiah. I made a pretty PowerPoint slide of the verse, printed it out, and put it above my computer at work. Now when I'm having a horrible day, I can read that verse and feel better about myself. I know that I'm suffering from guilt and deep down inside I think God is punishing me. I grew up Catholic and live with the stereotypical Catholic guilt.

Ooo good idea with the power point - think I'll do the same. We've also been asked to submit a verse to go in our Church notices as part of the Year of The Bible - think I'm going to use that one! 
Missyt - just found this & thought of you 
Romans 8:38-39
'And I am convinced that nothing can ever separate us from Gods love. Neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither our fears for today nor our worries about tomorrownot even the powers of hell can separate us from Gods love. No power in the sky above or in the earth belowindeed, nothing in all creation will ever be able to separate us from the love of God that is revealed in Christ Jesus our Lord.' Don't feel guilty - nothing you can ever have done will stop God from loving you. :hugs:

AG - fab news!! xx


----------



## pablo797

HT, so good to "hear" from you again, but so sorry this laat month has been so hard. Sending you lots of hugs and hope this month will be the one!
Austin, yehhhh!!! So happy for you!! There is a thread rottpaw set up in the lounge area under pregnancy if you want to check it out. I am hoping for the best and hope for a healthy nine months!!
xoxo to everyone else, just poped in to say hi and celebrate the good news. Come on more BFPs!!!


----------



## heart tree

Look at you Anna! Almost 8 weeks. I hope everything is going well. When is your scan?


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations austin gurl - wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond


----------



## rottpaw

Hi laides! 

Popping in (lurking as Vivienne said!) and saw Missy's post, and I really wanted to respond quickly on this point - :hugs: to all and Happy FRIDAY!



> MA, thanks so much for the verse from Jeremiah. I made a pretty PowerPoint slide of the verse, printed it out, and put it above my computer at work. Now when I'm having a horrible day, I can read that verse and feel better about myself. I know that I'm suffering from guilt and deep down inside I think God is punishing me. I grew up Catholic and live with the stereotypical Catholic guilt.

MissyT, here is another one I thought of when I read your post. PLEASE remember - when God says that through Jesus we are no longer condemned, he really means it! He will NEVER "punish" you for anything that Christ has forgiven, and if you trust Christ for forgiveness, that's everything! :happydance: :hugs::hugs: 

_Romans 8:1-2: Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus, because through Christ Jesus the law of the Spirit who gives life has set you free from the law of sin and death._


----------



## rottpaw

Congratulations Austin!! And yes, please join us over on the graduates thread any time you feel ready!!


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS to Austin! That's fabulous news, very happy for you x


----------



## missyt

Twinkle & Rotpaw, thank you very much. I need to see and read things like that. It really does help and give me hope. Everytime I see a BFN I think back on what I did wrong in my life. I do realize I need to get past that and trust in God. Thanks for giving me hope and inspiration today. I'm looking foward to attending church this weekend.


----------



## padbrat

awww am loving the prayers and feel very supported and happy!

Austin... lovely news... stay positive, even though it may be hard!

Heart, chick so happy you are with us again!


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- we all make mistakes in our lives and God forgives us but we have to forgive ourselves. God isn't punishing you he doesn't operate that way he knows we are going to make mistakes. I've don't things that I'm not so proud of we all have but the first step is for you to forgive yourself.


----------



## heart tree

Missy, sometimes I think I must have been a serial killer in a past life given all the awful things I have gone through ttc. But I don't believe it works that way. I think bad things just happen to good people. It is just part of life. I try not to ask "why me?" because honestly, why not me? The main point is to keep striving for your goal. To find hope, even if it is in the smallest of places.


----------



## twinkle1975

Amanda, I'm so sorry you've had such a tough month, thank you for still coming back & talking to us xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Twinkle. I'll always come back to you all! 

Look at you getting closer to your appointment with your FS! Exciting.


----------



## twinkle1975

We've got a countdown in magnets on our freezer!


----------



## HappyAuntie

:growlmad: :sad1: :sad2: :growlmad: :sad1: :sad2: :growlmad: :sad1: :sad2: 

Long story short, I missed the nurse's call this morning and will now have to wait until MONDAY to get some answers!!

:growlmad: :sad1: :sad2: :growlmad: :sad1: :sad2: :growlmad: :sad1: :sad2: 

Long story long, DH called first thing this morning to give his verbal ok for them to discuss his SA results with me. (I think I already posted that this morning, but I forget.) I waited around this morning hoping they'd call me. I have yoga at lunchtime on Fridays and then DH and I always go out on a lunch date together after class. I debated not going to yoga today in case I missed the call, but I thought no, I need the exercise and the relaxation, I'm going to class. I called the RE's office right before leaving the house at 11 and left a message for the nurse explaining that she should already have received DH's permission to discuss with me and that I would only be available after 2:00 today, to please call me this afternoon. I'm sure I sounded pretty desperate to talk to anyone at this point. When I got home from yoga and lunch, I had a message on the machine - the nurse had called me at 11:24! :grr: What's worse is she reminds me they close early on Fridays (because they're open for procedures 7 days/week), so she apologized (rather profusely, I should add) and said she'd call me on Monday. Apparently I didn't sound quite desperate enough to get someone to call me over the weekend! I am really aggravated that no one called asap this morning, but again, I didn't insist to the receptionist that I really was desperate to speak to someone today... had I known they close early on Fridays I would have been, but nothing I can do about that now.

Sooo, that gives me the weekend to try to get a lid on this anxiety.... I think I need lots and lots of distraction. Would going to see 3 or 4 movies a day be too much?! It also means I have the weekend to grow my list of questions (already twice as long as it was yesterday), so maybe that's a good thing. Otherwise I'd have to call several times a day as I think of more questions and pester the hell out of the front office staff....

I will definitely be more aggressive about this on Monday, about making sure that someone calls me early and I get the answers I need.

I've already given up on this month - I'm 5dpo today, and my anxiety level has been off the charts the last 2 1/2 days - I seriously doubt my body could handle implantation under these circumstances even if DH's misshapen sperm managed to fertilize my ancient egg this time around. I'm also dealing with a basement full of water (and bids to fix it are coming in $2k higher than I had expected) and my favorite aunt is in the end stages of terminal cancer. I don't like to feel sorry for myself because I don't think it's helpful, but come on! Gimme a stinkin' break already!!!! (deep breath - think happy thoughts....)

DH is busy this afternoon getting insurance approval for some sessions with a new counselor, someone who specializes in infertility this time (unlike the slightly mean one I saw after mc#2 who basically told me to get over it - screw you, woman!). Bless him! And as for me, I'm going to go take a nap. It's about 3 degrees F (-16 C) and snowy outside today, and I'm going to curl up under a blanket with my cat and enjoy it. Because as Scarlett O'Hara said, after all, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## missyt

HA, I'd be just as stressed out as you over missing the call. Just TRY to relax and enjoy the weekend. Yes, the best thing is to keep yourself busy and be armed with those questions about the SA results when you talk to them on Monday. I remember playing phonetag with my nurse and getting frustrated that they just didn't care and realize how desperate I was. Good on DH for looking for a better counselor. There is no such thing as getting over it. You just learn to cope. And your eggs aren't acient. A girl in my office who is 37 finally got pregnant after over a year of trying. She had 3 miscarriages this past year. Now I see her walking around showing off her belly. As down on myself as I get, there is hope for each one of us. There are success stories all the time. I'm keeping the faith that we all will have our success story. Keep your head up and feel free to vent.


----------



## heart tree

Wow HA! I would be incredibly upset too. I've had similar things happen where I'm just waiting and waiting for the doctor's office to call and they seem to take their sweet old time. Don&#8217;t they understand we&#8217;re waiting with baited breath? It&#8217;s maddening! You are allowed to have a bad day. You are allowed to yell and scream at the universe. Tomorrow is another day, but today is today and you can be mad. You have a lot going on, but don&#8217;t give up on catching the egg just yet. There are women under much more stress who end up getting pregnant. You can&#8217;t count yourself out just yet.

I think seeing 3-4 or even 10 movies is a great idea. Just make sure none of them have to do with pregnancy. I decided to watch Juno after my 2nd mc thinking it would make me feel better. I cried through the whole thing. 

Also, having a thorough list of questions is a great thing to have. If you want us to help you generate a list, I&#8217;m sure there are a lot of us who would be willing to help.

Monday will be here sooner than you think. Hang on, you&#8217;ll get there. xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

Man have we had a rough day, but I'll get into that at the end of this post.:winkwink:

Missy. I come from an Irish Catholic family. For YEARS I felt I didn't fit in with the church. It ended when I was dating a guy from England and wanted membership to the church I was baptized in. Father Lou said sternly, "((sigh)) I'm putting your membership on probation do you know why??" I said, why Father Lou. " No, I'm asking YOU if YOU know why?" No Father Lou. "Because the man your with is from the church of England. Do you know that's NOT the Catholic church?"

I went away in tears believing God didn't love me because I was dating the guy I loved from England.

As it turns out, I prayed in bed as I was crying. I ended up going back to college where after some coaxing, I joined a club called Brothers and Sisters In Christ. It took me MONTHS to join because I thought they were a cult and my gram would call them holy rollers. I later found that it wasn't a cult at all. God REALLY used that time in my life. In fact, I found out that alot of teachings of the old catholic church isn't what was taught in the Bible. For instance, did you know the catholic Bible has a new addition called the apocrypha which wasn't written in Biblical times? It's an addition the vatican added. It was written between the old testament and the new testament. Neither the Jewish authorities or the early church regarded it as scripture.

Sitting in church all I kept hearing every week was about the fear of God and those things I could or shouldn't do. I felt FEAR for God. 

As I started reading and learning the Bible, I found that while God is powerful and DOES have the means to be stern, He is also loving and merciful. As I said, the kind of fear we're to have is one of respect. 

Someone told me years ago that He is our HEAVENLY FATHER. Like a Father. Well, that was hard for me to understand because my earthly father wasn't really a father at all. I was physically and emotionally abused. So if God was/is like that, I didn't want anything to do with Him. I then learned that the kind of Father our Lord is, is one who loves, nurtures and yes, corrects...but He loves us without condition. No matter HOW MANY MISTAKES we make, no matter how bad we think we are....He still loves us.

Coming from someone who was disowned because I dated outside my skin color, it was hard to understand that God loved me without condition. That I wouldn't lose him. Oh, but God is SO good.

Long story short, I came from that condemnation and I understand your heart dear friend. Just know that God knew you before you were born and LOVES you no matter what! There is nothing you can do that would separate you from the Love of Christ if you know Him.

HA, I would take a ride and sit myself in the office on Monday. That's just rude to know your ttc, are waiting for information only for them to make you wait and worry over the weekend.:growlmad: Totally unprofessional in my opinion! Instead of waiting for the answers, I'd walk into the office and let them answer face to face. That way not only will you speak with them, but you'll have answers to your questions.

At any rate, I think everything will be fine but I really wish they would put forth more effort to be compassionate instead of making someone whose already emotional wait for answers to concerns and questions.

Twinkle, WTG for the countdown:happydance:

Congrats Austin:hugs::cloud9:

Well, we've had NO WATER since early this morning. City was out and says it's not the pipes outside, landlord said it wasn't the guys working next door and now we're waiting for the plumber. They're trying to warm pipes from inside but they say there's no water coming through.

MEANWHILE, we keep running to the grocery store (who has good bathrooms) to go to the bathroom and I happen to have a little water on hand for basic needs. I AM annoyed though to say the least. My husband has had to stay home and his supervisor is giving him slack. I think if the shoe were on the other foot, she'd be home too figuring out how to deal with lack of water. ESPECIALLY since the weekend is here and nobody works on the weekend with exception to being payed double and triple time. So if ya don't mind, my husbands priorities are to his family FIRST and work second. Gosh!


----------



## twinkle1975

MA - did I miss where you told us why you'd had a rough day???


----------



## twinkle1975

heart tree said:


> Wow HA! I would be incredibly upset too. I've had similar things happen where I'm just waiting and waiting for the doctor's office to call and they seem to take their sweet old time. Dont they understand were waiting with baited breath? Its maddening! You are allowed to have a bad day. You are allowed to yell and scream at the universe. Tomorrow is another day, but today is today and you can be mad. You have a lot going on, but dont give up on catching the egg just yet. There are women under much more stress who end up getting pregnant. You cant count yourself out just yet.
> 
> I think seeing 3-4 or even 10 movies is a great idea. Just make sure none of them have to do with pregnancy. I decided to watch Juno after my 2nd mc thinking it would make me feel better. I cried through the whole thing.
> 
> Also, having a thorough list of questions is a great thing to have. If you want us to help you generate a list, Im sure there are a lot of us who would be willing to help.
> 
> Monday will be here sooner than you think. Hang on, youll get there. xoxo

Oh Juno is a bad idea atm - we've got it on the shelf but I haven't watched it since we bought it! I'm also avoiding Friends re-runs atm as they are always either the ones where Rachel discovers she's accidently pregnant, Phoebe has triplets & gives them to her brother or Monica & Chandler wait 3 weeks on the adoption list & then get given a newborn!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well, we've had NO WATER since early this morning. City was out and says it's not the pipes outside, landlord said it wasn't the guys working next door and now we're waiting for the plumber. They're trying to warm pipes from inside but they say there's no water coming through.
> 
> MEANWHILE, we keep running to the grocery store (who has good bathrooms) to go to the bathroom and I happen to have a little water on hand for basic needs. I AM annoyed though to say the least. My husband has had to stay home and his supervisor is giving him slack. I think if the shoe were on the other foot, she'd be home too figuring out how to deal with lack of water. ESPECIALLY since the weekend is here and nobody works on the weekend with exception to being payed double and triple time. So if ya don't mind, my husbands priorities are to his family FIRST and work second. Gosh!

Yes, but as I figured out I forgot to add it, you had already posted this. :rofl: I've lost my mind. :haha::winkwink::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I'll be more patient next time!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry I'll be more patient next time!

Oh no no.:lol: I should be apologizing. I'll try to remember.:flower: I seem to need ginko biloba lately. :winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm totally losing it - I was going to visit a friend the other day who lives about 15 mins drive away down the main road, I was thinking about something else as I was driving and suddenly discovered that I was on the motorway heading in totally the wrong direction!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm totally losing it - I was going to visit a friend the other day who lives about 15 mins drive away down the main road, I was thinking about something else as I was driving and suddenly discovered that I was on the motorway heading in totally the wrong direction!!

That was Doug tonight. :rofl: we were on our way to get gas as it's going below zero tonight and we don't want our engine to freeze over. Instead of heading for the gas station, we were heading north in the wrong direction.


Update on the whole water thing. We still haven't got it. Our landlord called and he was ticked off. We found out the guy who sold him the house this past summer forgot to disclose the pipe issues. Apparently when the city got here they said, "Ooooh, we know this place. We've been here at least twice each year". Come to find out, my landlord and the plumber just found out the pipes aren't to code and they aren't the four feet deep past the freezing point. He said, no wonder they are freezing.

So he's still got a guy next door doing overtime while they wait for this doohickey thing to heat the pipes. Our landlord said he doesn't think it's going to work though. He's apologizing up and down. He said he's going to keep trying to get the pipes dethawed and hopes to get a couple other plumbers in with some machine to unthaw it. He said if he can't, he may have to put us up in a hotel for awhile. :shrug:


----------



## Vivienne

AustinGurrl said:


> Thank you all for your sweet posts and thoughts! Received the call from my FS nurse yesterday at 5:00 pm (it was torture waiting all day at work) with the blessed news that the blood test confirmed the positive! We are pregnant! Hcg levels at 126 (?) I think... she said everything so fast and I was in the elevator of all places, so didn't get to write it down. But I definitely remember her saying that the levels were very good... next blood test on Monday and 1st scan at 7 1/2 weeks... We are remaining positive, but will of course wait until time passes to tell...
> 
> I am very thankful but hesitant to post as I know how difficult our journey for the past 18 months has been... all of you, your posts and stories, and reassuring voices have been a wonderful find for me.... I will continue to pray and wish all kinds of baby dust to you all! 4 weeks 1 day and counting....

:happydance:


----------



## lavalux

I have been away for a couple of days and missed so much. I'm trying to catch up tonight before bed. First, thanks to everyone who posted faith-affirming scripture. Those passages are always comforting to me. I definitely agree that God never wants to punish us! He wants the best for us! He loves us! Sometimes when going through sorrow, and waiting, and loss, that love is something you can know in your head, but struggle to feel in your heart. But when folks tell me that "God won't give us more than we can handle" I always remind myself that he doesn't expect us to bear it alone, and if we put it on his shoulders, he will carry our burden for us. The hard part for me is giving up control. But, supportive friends and forums like this are evidence that He cares for us and does not want us to walk the valleys alone. 

I really like Heart Tree's post.

HA- I am praying that you will have more answers on Monday and be distracted this weekend while you wait to talk with your doctor. Yoga and great page-turner books always seems to help me feel calmer.

AustinG- congrats on the wonderful news!!! I am hoping that we all will be able to post reports of our BFPs soon too.

MA- Hope your landlord puts you up in a swanky hotel with room service!!! :)

Questions for the group ... I was reading some of the posts about alcohol consumption while TTC. I have virtually cut out all alcohol, limited coffee intake to 1 cup a day, added less processed foods to my diet, and started pre-natal Vs. I admit I had a small glass of wine with dinner on Monday, but otherwise, I'm doing my best to not add to the challenges of conception. Unfortunately, my DH de-stresses over a few beers with the guys & he loves his coffee and hot showers. We've talked about cutting back right now and he's limited his beer/wine intake to about 3/wk, 2 cups a coffee, but he is reluctant to give up his hot showers or alcohol completely. I worry that he will lose his desire to TTC and want to give up and adopt without trying to have our own first if he has to sacrifice everything. He would if I asked him to, but I guess I don't know what requests are reasonable and what are just me being obsessive. Am I freaking out or is there a way to compromise on this stuff? Also, does anyone know whether hot yoga and hot baths are ok for me while TTC? Thanks for any advice you have for me? 

Not sure yet how to do the cool icons and stuff, but I like the baby dust fairy!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Questions for the group ... I was reading some of the posts about alcohol consumption while TTC. I have virtually cut out all alcohol, limited coffee intake to 1 cup a day, added less processed foods to my diet, and started pre-natal Vs. I admit I had a small glass of wine with dinner on Monday, but otherwise, I'm doing my best to not add to the challenges of conception. Unfortunately, my DH de-stresses over a few beers with the guys & he loves his coffee and hot showers. We've talked about cutting back right now and he's limited his beer/wine intake to about 3/wk, 2 cups a coffee, but he is reluctant to give up his hot showers or alcohol completely. I worry that he will lose his desire to TTC and want to give up and adopt without trying to have our own first if he has to sacrifice everything. He would if I asked him to, but I guess I don't know what requests are reasonable and what are just me being obsessive. Am I freaking out or is there a way to compromise on this stuff? Also, does anyone know whether hot yoga and hot baths are ok for me while TTC? Thanks for any advice you have for me?

Personally, after ttc so long, I've decided that if we cut everything out completely we would have lost our minds long before now. I allow myself a glass of wine or two in the two weeks BEFORE ovulation. I cut out all caffeine in a knee-jerk reaction after my 2nd mc, but I've had three different drs (two OBs and my RE) tell me less than 200 mg of caffeine per day is ok. That generally works out to one 8-oz cup of coffee or two cans of coke/day. (I think it's two cans - I could be remembering wrong. And different sodas have different caffeine content, so check it out first.) So I allow myself a little every now and then. As for hot yoga and hot baths, maybe not... it's crucial not to raise your core body temp above something like 102F or 103F. My OB said saunas are fine because you can still sweat and your body can cool itself but no hot tubs. So you might want to check with your dr about hot yoga and hot baths.

As for your DH, I think hot showers are probably fine. Definitely want to avoid the hot baths and hot tubs, though. I'd say he should probably limit his alcohol, but I don't know if it's necessary to cut it out completely. (That's one of my questions for my RE with regards to my DH's morphology, actually!)


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Questions for the group ... I was reading some of the posts about alcohol consumption while TTC. I have virtually cut out all alcohol, limited coffee intake to 1 cup a day, added less processed foods to my diet, and started pre-natal Vs. I admit I had a small glass of wine with dinner on Monday, but otherwise, I'm doing my best to not add to the challenges of conception. Unfortunately, my DH de-stresses over a few beers with the guys & he loves his coffee and hot showers. We've talked about cutting back right now and he's limited his beer/wine intake to about 3/wk, 2 cups a coffee, but he is reluctant to give up his hot showers or alcohol completely. I worry that he will lose his desire to TTC and want to give up and adopt without trying to have our own first if he has to sacrifice everything. He would if I asked him to, but I guess I don't know what requests are reasonable and what are just me being obsessive. Am I freaking out or is there a way to compromise on this stuff? Also, does anyone know whether hot yoga and hot baths are ok for me while TTC? Thanks for any advice you have for me?
> 
> Personally, after ttc so long, I've decided that if we cut everything out completely we would have lost our minds long before now. I allow myself a glass of wine or two in the two weeks BEFORE ovulation. I cut out all caffeine in a knee-jerk reaction after my 2nd mc, but I've had three different drs (two OBs and my RE) tell me less than 200 mg of caffeine per day is ok. That generally works out to one 8-oz cup of coffee or two cans of coke/day. (I think it's two cans - I could be remembering wrong. And different sodas have different caffeine content, so check it out first.) So I allow myself a little every now and then. As for hot yoga and hot baths, maybe not... it's crucial not to raise your core body temp above something like 102F or 103F. My OB said saunas are fine because you can still sweat and your body can cool itself but no hot tubs. So you might want to check with your dr about hot yoga and hot baths.
> 
> As for your DH, I think hot showers are probably fine. Definitely want to avoid the hot baths and hot tubs, though. I'd say he should probably limit his alcohol, but I don't know if it's necessary to cut it out completely. (That's one of my questions for my RE with regards to my DH's morphology, actually!)Click to expand...

Hot baths? Is that all month or just around what might be the right time if I was ovulating which it seems I'm not if you know what I mean???
A long hot bath & a book is my only way of destressing & I've just been given loads of nice bath stuff for my birthday - it would make me sad if I couldn't have one!


----------



## Traskey

I'd read about men not having hot baths, I didn't know it was the same for us too! It's my big destresser and pain relief for when my back is bad. I hope it's just during ovulation, then it's only a couple of days :(


----------



## jennybobenny

Hello ladies! Can I interrupt and join your board?? I'm currently in the WTT boards a lot but thought it would be nice to know you a bit before I'm actively TTC.

I'm 38 and will be TTC my first ALL BY MYSELF! eek! LOL I just got confirmation of my first visit with the RE on May 9 so I am officially counting down!

I will have to do my homework a bit to catch up to you all but I'm looking forward to knowing you! :flower:


----------



## Traskey

:hug: WELCOME!!!!!!!

I hope that you find as much information as you need. I know I have found it very helpful being on here :D


----------



## cjpalaska

I am currently 2dpo and on the dreaded tww..... this will be our first and if we don't concieve by March I am conceeding that we may have to go for fertility treatment well let's hope that that doesn't need to happen; here's to this month hopefully:)


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm sorry, I should have been clearer on the hot baths for women thing.... First off, I am no dr so if you're concerned, ask your dr for clarification. (That's kind of my general advice for EVERYTHING you read on BnB, frankly.)

What I should have posted was *when you're pregnant*, it's crucial not to raise your core body temp above 102F or 103F (I don't remember which). So if it were me, I would avoid them during ovulation and the tww.

But here's the thing I don't understand about it - when I'm running a fever of 102 or 103, I feel absolutely miserable... if my hot bath made me that hot, I wouldn't stay in it! So I can't imagine anyone staying in a bath hot enough for long enough to raise their core body temp that much.

Like I said, ask your dr.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: just stopping in to say hi! Hope everyone is doing well. xo


----------



## twinkle1975

cjpalaska said:


> I am currently 2dpo and on the dreaded tww..... this will be our first and if we don't concieve by March I am conceeding that we may have to go for fertility treatment well let's hope that that doesn't need to happen; here's to this month hopefully:)

Hello and welcome! Hope we can be helpful and that you're stay here is short and sweet! Xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi to all the newbies :hi:

svet, how're you doing?! So glad you popped in!!:hugs::flower:



Well, after going another day without water we .....HAVE WATER!!:happydance:

I'll tell you, this made me realize how blessed we were. There are people in third world countries who neither have a safe home, nor food, nor clean water. Here I am complaining about frozen pipes when things could be SO much worse! I'm committed to praying for those who are without necessities.

I got my hair cut today and feel nice and womanly! :thumbup::happydance: I needed that little bit of boost.

Today I also got my sewing machine off layway. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I also received a note from a friend from high school saying she had a "dream" about me. She said it was so good and happy she HAD to share that she had that dream with me. She's married of course. So I don't think she's hitting on me :lol: I'm wondering if it was about a baby. That would be SO odd because I know her, but not totally well. Here she is having a good dream like that about me. I do hope God blesses us with child this month. I'm FREAKING OUT!:wacko::haha::blush::shrug::happydance::dohh::wacko:


So I don't have a whole lot to share that's really NEWS. So I'll end here. I pray your all having a lovely day. Again, welcome Jenny & CJPalaska:hugs: I'm sure you'll love it here. These ladies are just AWESOME!:cloud9:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well, after going another day without water we .....HAVE WATER!!:happydance:
> 
> I'll tell you, this made me realize how blessed we were. There are people in third world countries who neither have a safe home, nor food, nor clean water. Here I am complaining about frozen pipes when things could be SO much worse! I'm committed to praying for those who are without necessities.

YAY WATER!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We felt exactly the same way after our main sewer line broke last fall and we couldn't use ANY indoor pluming for a week - we were so excited to flush the toilets when the repair was done!! As a result of that week, I still have a tremendous appreciation for things like plumbing that I used to take for granted! Glad to hear you're back in business. :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

First thing I did was announce to Doug I was going to bathroom and flush the toilet. :rofl: tmi, but I was proud! :lol: Thanks for sharing in my joy! :hugs:


----------



## Kumchen

Ugh, I cant sleep.
It's past 4:30am here and I'm awake with cramps. I have been cramping since 4 dpo, now it's 18 dpo. Still no AF, still just BFNs. I have not had cramps like this since before starting to take the pill a decade ago and it's kicking my sweet behind.
I'm afraid to take Midol or anything else, just for the slight chance something might be growing. I am 3 days late and am pretty sure about the day I ovulated, so now I'm starting to panic that I'm going into menopause and will never get AF again. Insane, I know - but I can't help going through every scenario that pops in my head. 

I could whine all day, but this is only our first cycle and if I'd make DH listen to all of this as often as I feel it, he'd get sick of this whole thing rather quickly. He's a patient man, but I can get annoying ;)


----------



## Traskey

Oh no :hug: I hope they ease soon. Have you tried a heat pack or anything to ease the cramps?


----------



## reelchilli

Hi, its my first time here. Dh 38 and I 37 have been trying to conceive no. 1 for 10 + years. 7 years ago our first doctor said if we couldn't afford ivf there was no other hope for us so we gave up completely. a few months ago our insurance company agreed to pay for a new round of testing. after a lap in nov. and some vitamins for my dh our new doctor thinks we can try naturally and succeed as we can not afford ivf. So this is our first month back to ttc in several years. We used an opk and preseed and hit the right days for bding. I am now 3dpo and I have for gotten how hard the ttw is! I could definitely use some cycle buddies.
t


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies! Welcome to all the newbies! I hope you have had a great weekend.


----------



## skye2010

Hey everyone
Sorry I've been missing for so long without an update. Just came to visit mum in Turkey and she doesn't have an internet at home. I will also be having a laser eye surgery in a coupler of hrs hopefully. 
I will update on my fertility treatment asap but I just don't have much t&#305;me now. 
I started reading the messages I missed but not finished. All I just caught your DH's motility prob&#351;em HA. I don't know if anyone has already mentioned the negative effects of heath on sperm. Heath can be as negative as alcohol and smoking. Basically mans balls need to stay as breezy and airy as possible Lol. No laptops, no hut tubs, no constant cooking, no super tight trousers. I banned our lap dogs sitting on DH,s lap completely. Englands most famous chef had to have 4 IVF kids cause his balls kept cooking in front of the oven. And antioxidants are really good as well. Motility can be improved. I hope I'm not going on sthg you already know hon I just wanted to add just in case. xxxx
Must run, don't wanna miss my eye appt.
XXX everyone.


----------



## lavalux

Hello to all the newbies. :) Funny saying that because I've been on this board less than a week so I'm one too! This is a great thread and all the ladies are wonderful!

Thanks for the information about hot baths, etc. I couldn't imagine getting through the Winter and TTC without one. I will try to limit them around ovulation and the 2ww. I need to talk to my husband about not drinking so much alcohol. He probably drinks a beer or glass of wine every other night. Never thought anything about it until now.

Everything is babies around me! I am planning a friend's shower for Feb. 12th. It was an accident with a guy she isn't even dating anymore. Dinner with another mutual friend who is going through fertility treatments at 40 years old alone. Sunday we sat with a lovely couple at church who has been TTC for 2 years. Having lunch today with a friend who is going to have her 2nd baby in March. This weekend, we had a double date with one of my good friends who got married a week after us, stopped taking her pills mid-Nov, and found out that she is pregnant after trying for only 2 cycles! I am so excited for her. However, the dinner left me frustrated b/c her DH (he's an architect & seminary student) kept talking about how God was specifically blessing them b/c of their faith. I asked about our friends who are strong in faith but haven't been able to conceive. He said God is testing them. I asked about those without faith that have no problem conceiving. He had no answer to that one. This whole conversation got my head spinning. DH asked me in the car how I felt about the news and I had to admit to a few twinges of bitterness b/c everything always seems easy breezy for her in school, work, dating. They are praying for us to conceive. She wants us to be pg together. No pressure! :) All this just makes my 2ww even harder! I am trying to breathe & relax. I need to fit in some exercise and yoga!

Hope everyone has a great week! Once I get a call back from my ob/gyn and get some answers to the hot bath/hot yoga questions, I will share. Talk soon.


----------



## twinkle1975

lavalux said:


> Hello to all the newbies. :) Funny saying that because I've been on this board less than a week so I'm one too! This is a great thread and all the ladies are wonderful!
> 
> Thanks for the information about hot baths, etc. I couldn't imagine getting through the Winter and TTC without one. I will try to limit them around ovulation and the 2ww. I need to talk to my husband about not drinking so much alcohol. He probably drinks a beer or glass of wine every other night. Never thought anything about it until now.
> 
> Everything is babies around me! I am planning a friend's shower for Feb. 12th. It was an accident with a guy she isn't even dating anymore. Dinner with another mutual friend who is going through fertility treatments at 40 years old alone. Sunday we sat with a lovely couple at church who has been TTC for 2 years. Having lunch today with a friend who is going to have her 2nd baby in March. This weekend, we had a double date with one of my good friends who got married a week after us, stopped taking her pills mid-Nov, and found out that she is pregnant after trying for only 2 cycles! I am so excited for her. However, the dinner left me frustrated b/c her DH (he's an architect & seminary student) kept talking about how God was specifically blessing them b/c of their faith. I asked about our friends who are strong in faith but haven't been able to conceive. He said God is testing them. I asked about those without faith that have no problem conceiving. He had no answer to that one. This whole conversation got my head spinning. DH asked me in the car how I felt about the news and I had to admit to a few twinges of bitterness b/c everything always seems easy breezy for her in school, work, dating. They are praying for us to conceive. She wants us to be pg together. No pressure! :) All this just makes my 2ww even harder! I am trying to breathe & relax. I need to fit in some exercise and yoga!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week! Once I get a call back from my ob/gyn and get some answers to the hot bath/hot yoga questions, I will share. Talk soon.

Oh it makes me mad when people are smug about their faith!!


----------



## missyt

lavalux said:


> Hello to all the newbies. :) Funny saying that because I've been on this board less than a week so I'm one too! This is a great thread and all the ladies are wonderful!
> 
> Thanks for the information about hot baths, etc. I couldn't imagine getting through the Winter and TTC without one. I will try to limit them around ovulation and the 2ww. I need to talk to my husband about not drinking so much alcohol. He probably drinks a beer or glass of wine every other night. Never thought anything about it until now.
> 
> Everything is babies around me! I am planning a friend's shower for Feb. 12th. It was an accident with a guy she isn't even dating anymore. Dinner with another mutual friend who is going through fertility treatments at 40 years old alone. Sunday we sat with a lovely couple at church who has been TTC for 2 years. Having lunch today with a friend who is going to have her 2nd baby in March. This weekend, we had a double date with one of my good friends who got married a week after us, stopped taking her pills mid-Nov, and found out that she is pregnant after trying for only 2 cycles! I am so excited for her. However, the dinner left me frustrated b/c her DH (he's an architect & seminary student) kept talking about how God was specifically blessing them b/c of their faith. I asked about our friends who are strong in faith but haven't been able to conceive. He said God is testing them. I asked about those without faith that have no problem conceiving. He had no answer to that one. This whole conversation got my head spinning. DH asked me in the car how I felt about the news and I had to admit to a few twinges of bitterness b/c everything always seems easy breezy for her in school, work, dating. They are praying for us to conceive. She wants us to be pg together. No pressure! :) All this just makes my 2ww even harder! I am trying to breathe & relax. I need to fit in some exercise and yoga!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week! Once I get a call back from my ob/gyn and get some answers to the hot bath/hot yoga questions, I will share. Talk soon.

I'm reading this book called "Making Babies" by Sami David and Jill Blakeway. I wish I would've gotten this book and read it when we were first TTC. It talks about how alcohol, smoking and caffeine can affect fertility in both men and women. We were diagnosed as unexplained infertility so I wanted to find out as much as I can and this book is answering a lot of my questions. A lot of stuff is actually making sense to me. I showed DH passages in this book and I've finally convinced him to cut out alcohol, smoking, cut back on caffeine and change his diet. He admitted that he was drinking at least 7 cups of coffee a day along with other caffinated drinks. Now he only has one cup of coffee a day and then I make him hebal teas in the evening. I'm just happy he is finally serious about it. But I do think that book is definately worth reading. It talks a lot about Chinese medicine, using herbs and vitamins, and accupuncture as an alternative to fertility treatments. I was having a super bad emotional reaction to all the hormones I was taking (especially clomid) so I wanted to see if there was another alternative. I know not everyone has the same reaction to the meds but for me, it was horrible and very hard on DH to see me like that.

That was a stupid thing for that your friend's DH said. I think it was very insensitive too. I'm not sure where people get this stuff. And I'm not surprised that he didn't have an answer for you as far as bad people having children. I used to work in a prison and there were women in there that abused their own small children. What would his answer be for why they were allowed by God to have children? I'm not sure what all the answers are but we have to get by as best we can. The world isn't fair and I don't know why we are dealt the hands we were dealt. Just keep hanging in there and know there are some real ignorant people in the world.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all.... just checking in....

MissyT- I too had horrible emotional reactions to Clomid and did it for several months! This last cycle when I took the Gonal F injections, I was terrified it would be even worse, but was surprisingly MUCH better! My DH remarked on it several times that he really did not want me to go back to taking Clomid.... downside, the Gonal F is quite a bit more expensive... 

For all the new girls - Welcome!

AFM - had a second blood test this am and await results... I think the hcg tests are where your numbers are supposed to double every couple of days... Not sure what the numbers all mean... but no issues to report, happily... although I have absolutely no pg symptoms... other than the weight I have gained... (another horrible downside to Clomid)... lol... 

Hoping for some more BFP's this month!!!! Prayers and best wishes to all!!!


----------



## pablo797

heart tree said:


> Look at you Anna! Almost 8 weeks. I hope everything is going well. When is your scan?

HT, I have my first "real" doctors appt a week from today and I hope that will entail my first scan or they will schedule my first scan soon. Still on pins and needles. 

Hope you are well!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I read making babies too and it is a great book.


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I read making babies too and it is a great book.

Yes, it is part of the reason I'm taking another month off. I think its a good thing to give my body a rest from the meds. Did you try any of the Chinese medicine the talked about? Herbs or accupuncture?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, not too much going on here today. Just waiting.

Lavalux, sorry about the hurtful remark. I think people of faith sometimes misunderstand what "faith" and blessings really ARE.

what is faith??...is it our faith that changes anything in our own lives or is it GOD changes things BECAUSE of our faith?! God has promised us that he would be WITH us, not necessarily have everything we want. Those who are believers in Him have to trust in Him to do His will. Which may not always be what WE specifically want. We must do all we can do and trust God for the rest. God will get the glory in whatever the outcome. It doesn't mean we'll understand it always and it doesn't always mean life will be sunshine and roses. 

When my son died at 22wks gestation 25 minutes after giving birth to him, it was then that I understood that God doesn't promise us bad and trying things won't happen. What He DOES promise is that He'll be there to help us when we can't stand. For me, He has done that. It doesn't mean it wasn't without many questions of "why". Same thing for the struggle we have since trying fertility treatment. It took us 8 years to conceive our son without fertility drugs and we were told by Dr.'s it would NEVER happen.

Again, God gets the glory because man does not have the power or the authority to say No to what God can do, if that makes any sense at all.

Whats the reason behind God blessing your friend. Is it because he rewarded their faith or because God planned for that miracle for a specific time and place for HIS glory and not their own glory?! Looking outside that. While God DID bless them with child, it wasn't for their glory but for Gods. Not everyone will get the same outcome and it doesn't mean anyone one else is less blessed because they don't get what they want when they want it. Which is why I believe people of faith sometimes have to be careful in how they phrase themselves. ESPECIALLY when many of Gods faithful hope in Him to also bless them with a miracle of their own.

As far as an answer to why those who don't know the Lord have children and some who do know Christ don't. Well, there is an answer to that, though I have yet to really understand Gods Sovereignty enough to fully comprehend it. Probably never will until God reveals it to me upon passing myself.

Unbelievers fall under Gods soveriegnty as well, don't know how that works...only God knows. Everything created falls under Gods glory as said in Matthew 5:45.



> You have heard the law that says, &#8216;Love your neighbor&#8217; and hate your enemy. But I say, love your enemies! Pray for those who persecute you! In that way, you will be acting as true children of your Father in heaven. *For he gives his sunlight to both the evil and the good, and he sends rain on the just and the unjust alike.* If you love only those who love you, what reward is there for that? Even corrupt tax collectors do that much. If you are kind only to your friends, how are you different from anyone else? Matthew 5:43-47

You can see in the Bold quote above that God sends both good things and bad things to those who are believers AND unbelievers. Only HE has the answers as to why. Somewhere in there is glory to HIS kingdom and really has nothing at all to do with "playing favorites" or blessing someone who did more works than another person. 

There are miracles that happen to barren women in the Bible. Sarah was barren until God blessed her with child at the age of 90. You can see how He would get the glory from that. How many women at 90 do you know who've gotten pregnant after being barren most of their lives. Rebekah in the Bible was also barren and her heart broke as she kept calling out to God who blessed her with twins. Later, you find one twin was good, the other was bad and God took His life. There you have a case where there was a blessing to someone of faith and then she dealt with something terrible which I call " the Valley". Hannah in the Bible lost her son as I did. She was barren as I was and as she gave her son back to the Lord, she begged and pleaded for Him to grant her the miracle of more children. Later, He did. It took a WHOLE lot of pain though. I also think of many women of Biblical times who DIDN'T get the children they so desired. Some adopted, some God had other plans for in a specific ministry HE planned for them. 

So with your friends pregnancy, was it because SHE did something extra good or that he is a Seminary student thinking he was closer to God than many others to get the baby they now have? No! It was a miracle because of God. He gets the glory. It doesn't mean everyone will get what they want, but we live out Gods plan and whether we get what we want or not, the end result is in one way or another we're all blessed. Just may be in different ways, but we all have many blessings in our lives to count.

I'm not sure if I did a very good job here explaining why good things happen to unblievers and why sometimes bad things happen to believers. I don't like the term "because we're being tested". YES, Job was tested. But if you read the Bible, Jobs faith was tested by satan and NOT by God.



> In Luke 4:12, Jesus tells us "*we should not test the Lord our God*".

Which means we should not make solid decisions or accusations and assume God is going to put HIS golden stamp of approval on it.



Not sure if ANY of what I said will be of comfort to you. I just wanted you to know there is NOTHING you've done to God that your being punished for and nothing more special about your friends having their miracle that you couldn't or won't have your own miracle. I just felt the need to find a way to explain why things happen both to believers and nonbelievers. It really has NOTHING to do with how "good" believers are to get their "blessings". It has more to do with Gods plan for our lives. His timing is perfect. :winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well THAT was a long weekend! Ended up not watching any movies, but we passed the time somehow... watched a lot of tv on Saturday, spent a lot of time on the treadmill (gotta love new years resolutions!), went to a couple of classical concerts (I'm a classical singer and DH loves me so he goes with me), etc. We were out of the house pretty much all day yesterday. I tore through about 2 1/2 books on infertility and stayed off of google (mostly).

And today, I finally got to talk to my RE's nurse! I've been playing phone tag with her since Thursday - Th and Fri I was out quite a bit at appts I couldn't change, and I wasn't going to take this call on my cell out in public - I needed to talk to her in the privacy of my own home and where I could reference my now-3-page-long list of questions!

Long story short is the dr is genuinely not concerned that DH's low morphology (1% normal) is going to be a problem. And I do feel better about it now. Assuming I'm not pregnant now (because I always assume that for the last year), and assuming DH agrees with me, we'll go ahead with injectables and IUI when AF arrives next week. The IUI will provide another opportunity for an SA, and according to the RE, the SA can change drastically from one month to the next. He recommended DH start taking 500 mg of L-carnitine daily, so I can guarantee DH will start that TODAY. :thumbup: If our first IUI is unsuccessful, we'll likely follow up with some more in-depth testing of DH's hormones etc. But for now, I'm not willing to waste a cycle (next month) waiting on that. We already have to sit out Mar-May anyway (because of extensive family travel plans for Jan 2012), so if we don't go ahead next month, it'll be May before we could get started on assisted conception. Our insurance will cover 50% of the IUI costs (and 80% of the drug costs), so we won't be out a huge amt of money if next month fails and we have to do more testing, and at least we'd know we tried.

So I feel reassured, at least. And in the end, that's probably all I needed. I know enough about life to know that nothing is guaranteed - we all just muddle along doing the best we can... now I have some reassurance that moving forward with IUI next month would not be a waste of time and money given DH's low morphology - it's still going to be an improvement in our odds over trying naturally - so I'm ok with it.

Thanks for holding my hand (and holding me up) for the last several days. I have said it before but it bears repeating - you are the finest group of women I know, and I would be lost on this journey without you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Well THAT was a long weekend! Ended up not watching any movies, but we passed the time somehow... watched a lot of tv on Saturday, spent a lot of time on the treadmill (gotta love new years resolutions!), went to a couple of classical concerts (I'm a classical singer and DH loves me so he goes with me), etc. We were out of the house pretty much all day yesterday. I tore through about 2 1/2 books on infertility and stayed off of google (mostly).
> 
> And today, I finally got to talk to my RE's nurse! I've been playing phone tag with her since Thursday - Th and Fri I was out quite a bit at appts I couldn't change, and I wasn't going to take this call on my cell out in public - I needed to talk to her in the privacy of my own home and where I could reference my now-3-page-long list of questions!
> 
> Long story short is the dr is genuinely not concerned that DH's low morphology (1% normal) is going to be a problem. And I do feel better about it now. Assuming I'm not pregnant now (because I always assume that for the last year), and assuming DH agrees with me, we'll go ahead with injectables and IUI when AF arrives next week. The IUI will provide another opportunity for an SA, and according to the RE, the SA can change drastically from one month to the next. He recommended DH start taking 500 mg of L-carnitine daily, so I can guarantee DH will start that TODAY. :thumbup: If our first IUI is unsuccessful, we'll likely follow up with some more in-depth testing of DH's hormones etc. But for now, I'm not willing to waste a cycle (next month) waiting on that. We already have to sit out Mar-May anyway (because of extensive family travel plans for Jan 2012), so if we don't go ahead next month, it'll be May before we could get started on assisted conception. Our insurance will cover 50% of the IUI costs (and 80% of the drug costs), so we won't be out a huge amt of money if next month fails and we have to do more testing, and at least we'd know we tried.
> 
> So I feel reassured, at least. And in the end, that's probably all I needed. I know enough about life to know that nothing is guaranteed - we all just muddle along doing the best we can... now I have some reassurance that moving forward with IUI next month would not be a waste of time and money given DH's low morphology - it's still going to be an improvement in our odds over trying naturally - so I'm ok with it.
> 
> Thanks for holding my hand (and holding me up) for the last several days. I have said it before but it bears repeating - you are the finest group of women I know, and I would be lost on this journey without you.

YAY!!!:happydance: Woohoo!:happydance::flower::hugs:

Even if the first cycle doesn't work, don't get frustrated. It can take up to several cycles dear. So there is no worries about that, though I DO pray with such agressive measures you get pregnant the first 
try:winkwink::flower::hugs::kiss:

What AWESOME news!:happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

HA - YAY!!!! 
That is AWESOME that so much of your IUI & Meds are covered by insurance!!! Good for you! Best of luck for your next cycle!!


----------



## Traskey

I am so pleased that you now have some answers. It must have been a long wait over the weekend but i'm sure that it's worth it! Sounds very positive :D


----------



## missyt

HA, glad you are feeling better about things and some stress has come off of your shoulders. I think I'm going to have to look into getting my DH some L-carnitine.


----------



## Tititimes2

FM - How are you honey? How is the TWW going? I was thinking about you this weekend. Fxd. :flower:

Heart tree - I was so gald to see you pop again. You have been missed. My HSG was normal and Clomid starts in the next cycle for me. Im in the WTT phase right now (1 month) after my MMR vaccine. My FS wants me to try Clomid even though I ovulate normally to stimulate more eggs. My advanced age is a reality in TTC so I think they want to try to give me a little help. I havent heard of Femara. How is that going? Hope you are around for a bit. Ive missed your heartfelt posts. :hugs:

HA - so glad you got to talk to your REs office and that they thin the SA issue is a non-issue. And hooray for insurance coverage - it really makes a difference.

twinkle -:hi:

MA - Yay to water! Shucks, no free hotel! Sounded like a second honeymoon. \\:D/

Austingurrl - congrats!

lavalux - I know heat can be an issue but I think my DH would go over the edge! :wacko: I know he loves me dearly but I think even he has his limits. :haha:

Jennybobenny - Welcome!!!

cjpalaska - Glad to have you!

sveta - Nice to hear from you honey. How are you feeling?

Kumchen - the waiting can be so tough sometimes but it is so normal to feel a little insane! I think all of us have felt a little off when TTC. You feeling any better? I hope today was a better day.

reelchilli - Welcome and so sorry it has been a long and difficult time for you. You have found a great place on this thread to share with some very special women. Hope you get that BFP really soon.

Skye - Hope your visit is going well. How was the eye surgery?

missyt - it is so great that DH is on board, cutting his caffeine intake - it is so important for both of you to be on the same page - it makes it that much easier. Sorry about the bad reaction to Clomid. Im a little leery this next cycle since my FS is putting me on it for the first time. Pray for me! 

pablo - So excited for you and your first scan! :cloud9:

brad pat - sending so many hopes and prayers.

AFM - Still in the WTT phase. Next cycle starts early February and I am anxious. As I said, I am a little freaked out more each day about taking Clomid. We've been TTC naturally so far but I know the chance of a good egg goes down with age and I am a year older in May. <sigh> Maybe getting a few more eggs will better my chances. I'm trying to remain calm - although that is a hard thing to do when you want so much to conceive that first bundle of joy. All I want is a sweet little one that looks like me and DH. Is that so much to ask? I say NO - gosh darn it! :brat:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Tititimes2 said:


> AFM - Still in the WTT phase. Next cycle starts early February and I am anxious. As I said, I am a little freaked out more each day about taking Clomid. We've been TTC naturally so far but I know the chance of a good egg goes down with age and I am a year older in May. <sigh> Maybe getting a few more eggs will better my chances. I'm trying to remain calm - although that is a hard thing to do when you want so much to conceive that first bundle of joy. All I want is a sweet little one that looks like me and DH. Is that so much to ask? I say NO - gosh darn it! :brat:

Here's a thought for you - your eggs are not going to magically age a year on the eve of your birthday. In May, they'll only be a month older than they were in April. :hugs: 

My next cycle should start a week from today - maybe we'll be cycle buddies and first-time meds buddies!


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a thought for you - your eggs are not going to magically age a year on the eve of your birthday. In May, they'll only be a month older than they were in April. :hugs:
> 
> My next cycle should start a week from today - maybe we'll be cycle buddies and first-time meds buddies!
> 
> HA - You make a such a great point. Thanks for putting it into perspective for me - sometimes I let my age get the better of me even though I have heard so many positive stories of women my age getting that BFP.
> 
> AF should arrive Feb 2nd if I stay on the same 28 day track. Cycle and med buddies it is!:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - just had a broncoscopy as part of a medical research trial I'm taking part in - it was truely horrid - I thought I was going to die!! Recovered now + having a cup of tea in the volunteers lounge. I can tell I've got PMS though as I woke Matthew up in the middle of the night to tell him if I died he should sell all my stuff to pay off our debts + then marry someone else - he told me to stop being daft + go back to sleep! 
HA so glad to hear your news - plus it gives me hope as M's morphology is also really low. Love to the rest of you xx


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- Glad you finally got some answers.

Tititimes- The 2ww sucks, I was just praying this morning and saying how nice it would be not to obsess every day of the 2ww wondering if I'm pg. I think I'm around 10dpo, and I was thinking that I should just test and put myself out of my own misery...uggh ttc sucks

As for you age, I will be 38 in May and ttc my 1st so I know exactly how you feel but like you said there are so many success stories, our time is coming. Dont work yourself up too much about the clomid everyone has a different reaction. I'm FX for you too!

Twinkle- I'm sorry the trial was so horrid. Your dream made me chuckle a little, PMS is a beast sometimes. Hope you get back to your normal self soon.


----------



## Kumchen

FM, I was in the same situation this morning. I am 5 days late now and tried to convince myself to not test today, since the disappointment is just not worth it. Of course I wasn't able to talk myself out of it and tested anyway. BFN - no surprise here. I still have cramps but they are now more focused to just my right side for the last two days. 

At this point I just want AF to show up so I can start my next cycle and have at least 2 weeks of peace. 

(Sorry for the wonky signatures. I am still trying to figure things out ;))


----------



## lavalux

Thanks for all the heartfelt posts, especially about the faith issue. MA- that was a very helpful explanation to a question that I struggle with and I feel better after reading it. It has renewed my faith and encouraged me to think more positively. I am going to share it with another friend in my old bible study who needs this reassurance as much as I do. As for insensitive comments, I need to let them roll off my back and realize that unless the person intentionally is trying to be hurtful, we all have put our foot in our mouths from time to time ... I know I have ... and forgiveness & a little humor about it is the best way to deal with it (maybe with a good cry beforehand). Thanks again to everyone for their kind words and for letting me vent.

I had a conversation with DH this morning about alcohol consumption. He is a bit frustrated with my request for him to limit to 1 or 2 beers/wine a week and claims he's not angry, but I can tell that he feels called out right now. I don't mean to put him on the defensive, but as I pointed out ... I'm sacrificing too and we are a team so we can do this together for as long as we need to. He also is going to switch to boxers while we are TTC. That will be tough because he loves his Calvin Klein boxer briefs! But, he is willing to do it. Maybe I can find him some ones with hearts for Valentine's Day to make it more fun.

That book sounds very interesting. I will order it on Amazon. Thanks for the tip!

HA- I am glad that you feel calmer and more comfortable going through with your next treatment. That is great news from the RN about your husband's swimmers! :) I hope that you get that BFP now, but if AF is on her way, I will be praying for your IUI + injectables attempt. By the way, my friend Victoria, had great success with that regimen. After over a year of trying naturally and unexplained infertility, she went through several rounds of clomid, IUI, IVF, and finally, IUI + injectibles. Jackpot!!! They got pregnant that way and now have a gorgeous little boy who is a little over a year old. I hope that you have as much success as she did!


----------



## missyt

Tititimes2, that is great news your HSG came back normal. I'm sure that is a relief. As far as the clomid, just be aware of how you are feeling emotionally. Not everyone has the same reaction but I really didn't like it. I ovulate on my own too so I guess they prescribed to me to help me along as well.

Lavalux, its good you had a talk with DH. Yes, it is a partnership and both people would be pulling the load. Thats great he is making the changes. I'm sure it will help.


----------



## Traskey

Wow Twinkle, that's some dream! Hubby was probably wondering what the heck was going on lol. 

Kumchen, sorry to hear that the test was negative :hug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Kumchen- I decided to test too and of course bfn so just waiting on AF which will show in the next couple of days! I know what you mean about the 2weeks of peace but I'm impatients then too cause I just trying to rush the days by until I ovulate! I need a really nice long vacation.

Lavulux- I'm glad that you and your dh are on the same page and he is willing to make the necessary lifestyle changes, it makes ttc just a little less stressful.

Missyt- Hey!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

FM, I think we could ALL use a nice long vacation! :plane:

Sorry about the BFNs. :hugs: AFM, I secretly love the two weeks of peace before ov because I can sleep "au naturel" iykwim! :rofl: Sorry tmi!! But after ov, those stupid progesterone suppositories are so messy that I have to sleep with my panties on, and they get all tangled and twisted as I toss and turn at night!

I think DH is having a hard time accepting his SA. He's always joked that his secret fear was that he has 3-headed sperm or something and that's what caused our mc's... now that it turns out he has bad morphology, he's really down about it. He specifically asked the dr if that could have caused our mc's and the answer was a resounding no, that the misshapen sperm are not capable of fertilization, and there's nothing at all wrong with the normal sperm (there's just not nearly enough of them). But he said the other night that he feels responsible for causing me pain. It's really heartbreaking because I know there's nothing I can say or do to help him feel better... it's kind of like how I felt so let down by my body after the mc's, even though I know it was nothing I could control and it's no reflection on my worthiness as a person or as a woman.... I guess at least I kind of know how he feels. I just wish I could help him.


----------



## Tititimes2

Ladies, I feel like I am going off the deep end today. My PMDD symptoms have me imaging myself throwing things at everyone's head. Started late last night with DH joking around and I had to walk out the room to stop myself from injuring him! He must have realized I was going to lose it as he slept in the couch. Everyone at work wants SOMETHING from me today!!! I am one person!

I am a crazy person and lunatic. Bridgette Jones has nothing on me.


----------



## missyt

FutureMommy, I'm so sorry about the BFN. I can't help myself either and always test before I see AF. It'll be good though to give your body a rest this month from the drugs. I was just having a conversation with a coworker about how crazy hormones make us.

HA, in a way its good your DH takes all this to heart and is sensitive. That shows he really cares and wants this baby. I think it wonderful you two can talk about your feelings. Great communication is such a positive thing.

Tititimes2, I have more and more days like that. Especially when I am on clomid. Twice recently I've broken down and cried at work because someone asked me what was wrong. I have never cried at work before all this TTC.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Tititimes2 said:


> Ladies, I feel like I am going off the deep end today. My PMDD symptoms have me imaging myself throwing things at everyone's head. Started late last night with DH joking around and I had to walk out the room to stop myself from injuring him! He must have realized I was going to lose it as he slept in the couch. Everyone at work wants SOMETHING from me today!!! I am one person!
> 
> I am a crazy person and lunatic. Bridgette Jones has nothing on me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle, so sorry to hear the trial was a hard one. I would imagine it's frustrating to go through. :hugs:

FM, My birthday is in May too. I'll be 37. Also, I wanted to ask you. You get the Hcg trigger shot too right?? How long before you test after taking it?! I know that it causes false positives and I'm nervous about that. Then after tomorrows appointment I have to have the second hcg shot to boost the progesterone. So I'll have to wait another 10-14days? before I can actually know the true outcome of the test. 

edited to say: Oh, I just saw that you tested with bfn. I'm SO sorry :hugs:

Lavalux, your SO right. I know it's hard to believe, but I put my foot in my mouth ALL THE TIME :winkwink: :rofl: Though it seems to be more with my family than anyone else. I have a hard time when people do stupid things and of course I don't include myself in doing stupid things...it's everyone elses fault. :winkwink: :rofl: Okay, okay. To be honest I know I'm FAR from perfect and I find the opposite to be true in who's to blame for issues as I'm far too honest when I don't like someones behavior. I need to know when to keep my mouth shut sometimes! :wacko: I think your right though. I don't think your friends intention was to hurt your feelings. I think they were trying to share their faith and joy, but just expressed it wrong.

Your husband will get over his issues. As you've said, it's no picnic for you either. I remind my husband that when he gets impatient with my attitude. It's not fun to always be injected with hormones, poked, proded, and seen naked in front of someone you barely know as you sit and wait for an outcome that's not always what you want. So if my husband has to deal with my temper a couple times a month, wear boxers, cut down on coffee, etc...then so be it!

HA, Once pregnant I'm supposed to have progesterone for up to late in the second trimester I think? Because of preterm birth last time. Since I'm type II diabetic and am prone to YI's I have opted to do progesterone in oil shots which burn like a son of a gun! Though this method is always used in hospitals to keep women who are in early labor from going into full blown labor. I figured if I had the suppositories I'd feel all goopy down there. So I know what your talking about when you say your free from it! :winkwink:

Titi, I have to laugh. It's what I'm like on Provera. Watch out I'm :wacko: Much of my foot in mouth disease comes from this point. I just let er rip! :rofl: I told Doug I sometimes feel like breaking glass. Take a plate or two and throw it on the ground to hear the noise. I'm such a nut! :lol: Your not alone dear. :hugs:



AFM, tomorrow I go in for pelvic sonogram to check size of follies to be sure I can have the second trigger shot for extra progesterone surge. Is it possible that if I had the IUI last tuesday they would see a sac or anything if I were pregnant?! I just have to keep asking for peace which surpasses all understanding because this wait as you all know is just nerve-wracking. I need chocolate!!


----------



## Tititimes2

FM - I didn't see you had the BFN until just now either. So so sorry honey. :hugs:

MA - thanks so much it is really good to know I am not alone. And I think I am going to break a darn plate! Just thinking about that sound seems yummy right now and a great way to get rid of some stress! :thumbup:

missyt - thanks for the advice, I will watch out for the Clomid side effects. I am wondering whether I should raise Femara (I think that is what it is called) with my FS since I'm hearing that works well too and has less side effects. 

HA - Thanks for all the :hugs::hugs::hugs:cycle buddy!

heart tree - where'd you go hon? Hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> FM - I didn't see you had the BFN until just now either. So so sorry honey. :hugs:
> 
> MA - thanks so much it is really good to know I am not alone. And I think I am going to break a darn plate! Just thinking about that sound seems yummy right now and a great way to get rid of some stress! :thumbup:
> 
> missyt - thanks for the advice, I will watch out for the Clomid side effects. I am wondering whether I should raise Femara (I think that is what it is called) with my FS since I'm hearing that works well too and has less side effects.
> 
> HA - Thanks for all the :hugs::hugs::hugs:cycle buddy!
> 
> heart tree - where'd you go hon? Hope all is well. :flower:

When in doubt, CHOCOLATE:happydance: :lol: Chocolate is my FRIEND when I'm hormonal.:thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel said:


> When in doubt, CHOCOLATE:happydance: :lol: Chocolate is my FRIEND when I'm hormonal.:thumbup::flower::hugs:

Oh my gosh. I think I have m&ms in the kitchen I forgot about! :happydance: You are brilliant!!!! :munch:


----------



## HappyAuntie

If you can't find the m&m's, go for chocolate chips - I always have some of those in my cabinet! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Titi, how sweet you are to think of me. It&#8217;s true, I haven&#8217;t been around. To be perfectly honest, I have little time to get on this site and I often find myself gravitating towards a thread focused around ttc after a loss. For me, my losses seem to define me more than my age at this point. Of course, I still love all of you and read as often as I can. I just can&#8217;t always find the time to respond.

You asked about Femara. It is similar to Clomid but it is used off label. It is an estrogen blocking drug meant for women with breast cancer. It is taken the same days as Clomid. Once you finish your dose, your estrogen surges and tricks your body into ovulating. It is incredibly expensive though. However, the side effects are much less for many women. I haven&#8217;t had any side effects. Clomid is said to thin the uterine lining and decrease cervical mucus. Femara doesn&#8217;t do these things, plus it stays in your system half the time Clomid does. I really like it. Some women are fine on Clomid though. You might be one of them. I think it is a good step for you. I&#8217;m like you, I want a baby that looks like me and DH. 

Lava, I&#8217;ve done it all. Cut out alcohol, caffeine, done acupuncture, etc. I&#8217;ve also taken a more laid back approach and with both ways, I&#8217;ve gotten pregnant. I don&#8217;t drink caffeine except for one cup of green tea a day, but I&#8217;ve always been like that. Like HA, I don&#8217;t drink it after I Ov. I do like to drink wine and will do it before Ov. Sometimes I&#8217;ll have a little afterward, but not much. It hasn&#8217;t affected my fertility. But like HA as well, a lot of this is a knee jerk reaction after my losses. My husband drinks alcohol and caffeine and his sperm count is very good. I have asked him to cut down and to start taking a vitamin. I don&#8217;t think that&#8217;s being obsessive. But I try not to tell him what to do. I try to make suggestions and allow him the option to do them or not. Since his SA was ok, I don&#8217;t really worry too much about his behavior. Perhaps if your husband got a sperm analysis it would help inform both of you and give you a guideline of what he can continue to do and what he should cut out.

MA, what an ordeal with your water! The things we take for granted until we don&#8217;t have them. I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;d do without running water. How are you holding up in the TWW? I&#8217;m afraid I don&#8217;t think they will see anything in your scan tomorrow. Usually a sac is seen at 5 &#8211; 6 weeks of pregnancy. You would still be too soon. Implantation might not have even happened yet. Good luck nonetheless!

HA, what an ordeal for you too! I know a few women who have seen drastic increases in sperm morphology from one month to the next. I hope that is the case with you. One of these women just got pregnant with twins from IUI and she&#8217;s 38. I think you are on the right path. Question about the suppositories, do you BD when using them? I&#8217;m afraid for my DH to get any progesterone in his system so I refrain in the TWW. I never have a leakage problem with them at night, but I certainly don&#8217;t love them. 

Skye, how are your eyes? And your ovaries? Must get some updates from you.

Hello to the newbies and the preggos. Anna, good luck with your scan. At this stage they should be able to see a heartbeat!

Missy, I&#8217;ve been doing acupuncture for 2 years in an effort to get pregnant. I&#8217;ve managed to get pregnant 3 times, just can&#8217;t hold on to them. My issue isn&#8217;t anything acupuncture can fix though. I love it and highly recommend it. If nothing else, it helped to regulate my cycles. It also relaxes me like nothing else. 

Twinkle, I don&#8217;t know what a broncoscopy is, but it sounds like something I never want! I hope you are feeling better. That is some awful PMS too! Poor Matthew! LOL. 

Ah Kumchen and FM, so sorry about the BFNs babes. Those white non-lines are such an unwelcome sight. Kumchen, I wonder what is going on with your cycle? Are you sure you Ov&#8217;d when you think you did?

It&#8217;s been a rough ride for me lately. I Ov&#8217;d yesterday, the earliest ever on CD 15. We BD&#8217;d yesterday, the day before and two days before that. I feel like I have the bases covered. But I also got a call from the doctor in Florida yesterday. He thinks he might be able to do surgery on my uterus. He needs me to send my MRI images before he can decide. He said there are risks involved though. The surgery might cause scar tissue or block my tubes leaving me unable to conceive without IVF. But the tradeoff would be that my uterus would be in better shape. Currently, I&#8217;m not a candidate for IVF. I asked him if I didn&#8217;t have surgery, was I doomed to a future of losses. He basically said yes. He said it is possible for me to carry a baby to term, but the location of the bad tissue in my uterus makes it somewhat unlikely. He is the third specialist who has told me this. It knocked me out of my happy place of denial. My insurance most likely won&#8217;t cover this surgery and I have to fly to Florida to get it done. Then I would have to wait 4 months to ttc again. I just scheduled an appointment to do IUI next cycle if I didn&#8217;t get pregnant this time. Now I&#8217;m not sure I want to spend my money on it. I&#8217;m not even sure I can have the surgery yet. I talked to my DH about our options. Surgery, and maybe IVF. No surgery and more losses, and maybe a live baby. Surrogacy. Adoption. He&#8217;s on board with all of them, in that order. But he made it clear that we were not going to go into debt over this. My brain accepts this logic, it&#8217;s my heart that has a harder time with it. We have some money, but I&#8217;m not sure we can afford surgery and IVF. Surrogacy will be even more expensive I imagine. I had a huge cry tonight. I&#8217;m faced with some difficult options. He&#8217;s reminded me that we need to take one thing at a time. First step is to see if surgery is an option and if so, how much it will cost. We&#8217;ll take it from there. I&#8217;m tired of getting this kind of news. I&#8217;ve been at this for 2 1/2 years and have 3 losses to show for it. It&#8217;s very hard. And now I have mixed emotions about getting pregnant this cycle. I&#8217;m completely ambivalent about being in the TWW right now. 

Oh, and I did have some chocolate today. Thank god for chocolate!


----------



## Kumchen

Heart Tree, I am so sorry to read about your situation. I can't even imagine the things you have been through. It seems like you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I honestly have no idea if I would be able to keep pushing on after the losses you have experienced. Do you know what the success rate is after a surgery like the one your doctor suggests is performed? I'm sure you are sick of hearing it, but maybe this month is the month for you. :hugs:

AFM, I am pretty sure I know when I Ov'd. Of course I am still new to this game and might not be as much in tune with all the signs as I could be, but I had the predicted date, the right CM and a nice fade in on my OPKs during the days leading up to it. I stopped taking the pill in fall and we still used protection to give me a few months to prepare by taking my vitamins and Expecta. During that time every single cycle was 31 days long. On the pill my "cycles" were always perfectly orchestrated of course, so I have no idea what is going on. DH and I just try to keep up the BD every other day just in case, even if it makes no sense whatsoever. He doesn't seem to mind :winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- I'm so sorry that your DH is feeling down. I guess sometimes we think our dh isn't affected and he really is.

Tititimus- LOL! I hope you have a much better day today!

MA- My RE said that it last about 10 days, the last couple of times I did injections I didn't test early but I would say it's safe to test after 10 dpo.

Heart tree- I am always rooting for you, you have been thru so much. I can't imagine that I would be strong enough to keep going. Insurance is such a rip off sometimes, you would think that it would cover surgery like this. I am thinking about you and hoping that you get whatever you need to bless you with a little one.

Kumchen- I hope you get your bfp.

AFM- Yes bfn yesterday so waiting on AF......ugggh!


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> HA, what an ordeal for you too! I know a few women who have seen drastic increases in sperm morphology from one month to the next. I hope that is the case with you. One of these women just got pregnant with twins from IUI and shes 38. I think you are on the right path. Question about the suppositories, do you BD when using them? Im afraid for my DH to get any progesterone in his system so I refrain in the TWW. I never have a leakage problem with them at night, but I certainly dont love them.

I had the SAME thought about BD with the suppositories!! :rofl: I know progesterone will suppress your sex drive a bit and I didn't know if it would affect DH or not! (And that was one of the very few questions I really felt too ridiculous to ask the RE... very little embarrasses me and I'm usually willing to ask him anything, but I still haven't asked him that!) I start the suppositories on 3dpo (per the orders of my RE), so I don't stress out about _needing _to BD at that point - I figure it's too late at that point anyway. We do sometimes BD in the tww and a) DH has never seemed to notice the extra goop (or if he does, he's never said anything!) and b) it's never affected his performance, so I doubt any progesterone is getting into his system. What has been the biggest help for me is inserting my evening suppository around dinner time instead of waiting for bedtime. That way, by bedtime most of the extra goop has made its way out already so it's not too bad by the time we're ready for action. The first month I used them I was inserting them at bedtime and it was awful - the leakage woke me up every single night. 




heart tree said:


> Its been a rough ride for me lately. I Ovd yesterday, the earliest ever on CD 15. We BDd yesterday, the day before and two days before that. I feel like I have the bases covered. But I also got a call from the doctor in Florida yesterday. He thinks he might be able to do surgery on my uterus. He needs me to send my MRI images before he can decide. He said there are risks involved though. The surgery might cause scar tissue or block my tubes leaving me unable to conceive without IVF. But the tradeoff would be that my uterus would be in better shape. Currently, Im not a candidate for IVF. I asked him if I didnt have surgery, was I doomed to a future of losses. He basically said yes. He said it is possible for me to carry a baby to term, but the location of the bad tissue in my uterus makes it somewhat unlikely. He is the third specialist who has told me this. It knocked me out of my happy place of denial. My insurance most likely wont cover this surgery and I have to fly to Florida to get it done. Then I would have to wait 4 months to ttc again. I just scheduled an appointment to do IUI next cycle if I didnt get pregnant this time. Now Im not sure I want to spend my money on it. Im not even sure I can have the surgery yet. I talked to my DH about our options. Surgery, and maybe IVF. No surgery and more losses, and maybe a live baby. Surrogacy. Adoption. Hes on board with all of them, in that order. But he made it clear that we were not going to go into debt over this. My brain accepts this logic, its my heart that has a harder time with it. We have some money, but Im not sure we can afford surgery and IVF. Surrogacy will be even more expensive I imagine. I had a huge cry tonight. Im faced with some difficult options. Hes reminded me that we need to take one thing at a time. First step is to see if surgery is an option and if so, how much it will cost. Well take it from there. Im tired of getting this kind of news. Ive been at this for 2 1/2 years and have 3 losses to show for it. Its very hard. And now I have mixed emotions about getting pregnant this cycle. Im completely ambivalent about being in the TWW right now.

:hugs: It's good that you and Tim have laid out what you're willing to try and in what order. And at least the dr didn't say right off the bat that you're not a candidate for surgery. I know it must be hard to see, but there are some positives in there. Thanks for the update. :hugs:




heart tree said:


> Oh, and I did have some chocolate today. Thank god for chocolate!

AMEN!! :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Late for work, but I just wanted to tell Hearttree that I am thinking of you and admire your strength. Sounds like you have some options and a wonderful husband to help you make the decisions you need. Thanks for the advice about my DH's alcohol consumption. You are right that you can only make suggestions and then they have to choose. Sometimes I over-think things.

FM ... sorry about your BFN. I know I would feel sad, but ready to get to the next fertile period so I could try again. I hope that you can set aside some time in your day to do something that you love to do - see a friend, take a hot bath, chocolate ;) anything that will take your mind off things for a bit and make you feel better.


----------



## twinkle1975

HT - I know what you mean - I love the ladies here and I always come back to check up on you all but I've started posting more on threads about ttc while trying to lose weight too. I believe that the ttc journey would be easier for me if I was average weight - I'd probably be ovulating and even if DH's swimmers were still lazy & we were having to visit the FS we'd be candidates for IVF. So my TTC is defined by my weight as yours is by your losses.
Love to you all xx


----------



## Kumchen

twinkle1975 said:


> HT - I know what you mean - I love the ladies here and I always come back to check up on you all but I've started posting more on threads about ttc while trying to lose weight too. I believe that the ttc journey would be easier for me if I was average weight - I'd probably be ovulating and even if DH's swimmers were still lazy & we were having to visit the FS we'd be candidates for IVF. So my TTC is defined by my weight as yours is by your losses.
> Love to you all xx

Twinkle, I am in the same boat about the weight loss. That was one of the first things my doctor told me when I went for a pre-pregnancy screening. She was pretty adamant about me having to lose about 60-70 lbs to give us a better chance. Now that we are finally in the TTC stage (Yeah, I didn't hit the goal in time) it's difficult to find a balance between achieving an actual weight loss while not having the reduced calorie intake mess with my cycle.
But I guess I am going OT here and should look into the other thread as well. :blush:
Thank you for bringing it up.


----------



## heart tree

Kumchen, I don&#8217;t know what the success rate for surgery is. I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m a candidate yet, so the surgeon didn&#8217;t want to give me too much information. He&#8217;ll have my MRI images this week and I&#8217;ll know more then. 

You know, I think there is something about pregnancy loss that makes you even more determined. Feel free to weigh in ladies who have had a loss. After being pregnant, the only thing you want is to feel that again. Even though I&#8217;ve had losses, the memory of being pregnant drives me even harder. 

It sounds like you are covering your bases with BD&#8217;ing every other day and doing OPKs. I&#8217;ve found charting my temps to help enormously as well. It took my body a while to regulate after going off the pill. Acupuncture helped that quite a bit. And well done on your weight loss! What an accomplishment!

HA, I start taking the suppositories 3 or 4 dpo as well. I take them twice a day and it seems like there is always some up there even if I wait hours and hours in between. I&#8217;ve been too afraid to get any on DH! Poor guy is meant to abstain in the TWW, and then for a week during AF. One woman I know said she put them in her rectum. Not sure I can do that though, but it would solve the BD issue. 

Thanks for your understanding Twinkle. How is the weight loss going? I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your appointment with the FS!

MA, waiting to hear about your appointment.

Thanks all for your kind words of encouragement and support. They mean a lot. I&#8217;ll keep you posted.


----------



## pablo797

ht, dear friend my heart is breaking because your last post sounded so sad. You have so much over whelming news. I wish I could reach out and hug you through my computer! You and tim have some tough decisions to make and it is great you have a clearly defined limit. What I am wondering is what are the chances the surgery would block your tubes? As you get pregnant on your own, if the surgery were successful without blocking your tubes then IVF would be unessary,therefore eliminating the concern of IVF cost. I hate that our country doesn't recognize that infertility isn't a medical condition!!! It's so screwed up!!

one more positive note . . . I have a friend who is 40+ and she has a beautiful little boy. They went through 7 mc and two rounds of IVF after finally concieving on their own naturally. During her c-section they discovered she had 16 inner uteran (sp) tummors and the fact that this baby implanted in just the perfect place was a miracle. I tell you this story because there is always hope. I in no way want you to go throug more mc, but there is always a possibility that any embryo will find that special place and grow a healthy nine months!! 

much love and all the hugs I can muster!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Anna


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Anna, those are the kinds of stories I need to hear. 

I don't know what the chance are that surgery would block my tubes. He just mentioned it as a risk. Until I know for sure if I'm a candidate, I don't want specifics. Once I know, then I'll start asking statistical questions to him. 

Yes, I am sad. This is the only thing I've ever wanted in life. I'm a super, super healthy person. I just had my cholesterol checked and all the levels are excellent. My blood pressure is also in the excellent range. I've done everything to be a healthy person. The one thing that is "sick" is my uterus. The one thing that I need working isn't. It's a tough pill to swallow. But I know I'm a fighter. This is something that I've come to realize in all of this. Apparently I don't give up. Who knew? Guess I do now.


----------



## missyt

Hearttree, you are a very brave, strong women. It sounds like you've been through a lot and I really admire you. Hang in there. You are always have us to talk to.


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> You know, I think there is something about pregnancy loss that makes you even more determined. Feel free to weigh in ladies who have had a loss. After being pregnant, the only thing you want is to feel that again. Even though Ive had losses, the memory of being pregnant drives me even harder.

After my first mc, it took me a long time to be ready to jump back in again. It was incredibly devastating. I was 12 weeks along, and we lost the baby on Mother's Day weekend. It was a natural mc and the physical process of it was horrific and traumatizing. And the very same day, my DH got an email from his boss that we had to move cross-country from Texas, our home of 14 years (where we were within miles of most of my family), to Indiana. All together, it was too much to bear and my emotional recovery was really long. After my 2nd, though, I was ready to try again immediately. Now I find that, for me, the desire to be pregnant and to give birth is very much a part of the desire to be a parent, and I think that comes (at least in part) from a desire to finish what we started, in a sense.... It's like a thief came in the night and stole something precious from me and I am fighting to get it back....

As for where I feel I belong on BnB, though, it's definitely right here. I haven't checked out the weight loss ttc group, but I don't feel defined by my weight. And I weigh way more than I should - my BMI is 33. But my BP and cholesterol are normal, and I don't have PCOS or diabetes or any other common complication of obesity, and because I've been pregnant twice before, we know it's not affecting my fertility. I know it threatens my general health and well-being, and I know it makes pregnancy riskier. I don't want to seem flippant about it. But I flat-out asked my two different OBs (one in TX and one here) and my RE if my weight was a problem with regards to pregnancy and birth and every one of them was ok with it. Not one of them advised me to lose weight first or tried to dissuade me from getting pregnant. Don't get me wrong - I'm not happy with my weight, and in the last few months I've really gotten more proactive about doing something about it (a lot more exercise, largely for my mental health - weight loss is a happy side effect, so it's a win-win!). But I decided long ago that if I waited until everything was just right before getting pregnant, we'd never have a baby. Kumchen, your weight loss is phenomenal! I actually just noticed your ticker this morning. WTG! 

I checked out the TTCAL threads a little, but just never developed any camaraderie with anyone before this thread started. I just don't feel defined by my losses, I guess. They're just one part of my life story. 



heart tree said:


> HA, I start taking the suppositories 3 or 4 dpo as well. I take them twice a day and it seems like there is always some up there even if I wait hours and hours in between. Ive been too afraid to get any on DH! Poor guy is meant to abstain in the TWW, and then for a week during AF. One woman I know said she put them in her rectum. Not sure I can do that though, but it would solve the BD issue.

I take mine twice/day, too, and yeah, there's _always _some goop up high... as long as it's not dripping out I don't seem to notice, though, and neither does DH.


----------



## padbrat

heart tree said:


> Thanks Anna, those are the kinds of stories I need to hear.
> 
> I don't know what the chance are that surgery would block my tubes. He just mentioned it as a risk. Until I know for sure if I'm a candidate, I don't want specifics. Once I know, then I'll start asking statistical questions to him.
> 
> Yes, I am sad. This is the only thing I've ever wanted in life. I'm a super, super healthy person. I just had my cholesterol checked and all the levels are excellent. My blood pressure is also in the excellent range. I've done everything to be a healthy person. The one thing that is "sick" is my uterus. The one thing that I need working isn't. It's a tough pill to swallow. But I know I'm a fighter. This is something that I've come to realize in all of this. Apparently I don't give up. Who knew? Guess I do now.

Aggghhhhh chick... your circumstances almost mirror mine.... 4 babies lost, years of trying and being told unless I have ED I will not have a baby... cos my genetics and duff eggs... reckon we have the placenta problems sorted though when/if I ever get up the duff!
The thing is ED is sooooo expensive and Hubby's sperm that swim the wrong way mean we have to have ICSI... 
We too have some money... not enough to cover it all though...
Boo sucks to horrible decisions..
what to do???


----------



## heart tree

HappyAuntie said:


> Now I find that, for me, the desire to be pregnant and to give birth is very much a part of the desire to be a parent, and *I think that comes (at least in part) from a desire to finish what we started*, in a sense.... It's like a thief came in the night and stole something precious from me and I am fighting to get it back....

Thanks for that. I feel exactly the same way, but never articulated it as such. 

Thanks also for sharing your story. We each have our own path and hopefully, we will all find our way. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## heart tree

padbrat said:


> Aggghhhhh chick... your circumstances almost mirror mine.... 4 babies lost, years of trying and being told unless I have ED I will not have a baby... cos my genetics and duff eggs... reckon we have the placenta problems sorted though when/if I ever get up the duff!
> The thing is ED is sooooo expensive and Hubby's sperm that swim the wrong way mean we have to have ICSI...
> We too have some money... not enough to cover it all though...
> Boo sucks to horrible decisions..
> what to do???

I don't know what to do Padbrat. I really don't. I'd be happy to go into debt over this and then leave it to the children I created out of the debt once I died. :rofl:

I'm not sure I can convince my husband though. What I'm learning, though not very patiently, is that I can only do what I can do in a day. For me that means putting my MRI images in the mail to the doctor today. There is nothing else to do today in regards to my fertility. I'm just going to keep plugging away at this. I'm going to try not to think of the big picture or the big expenses until I'm sitting face to face with them. 

In my mind, a cost can't be put on this. I most likely would look into loans from family or a bank. I just feel like if I don't do everything I can, I'll be a very unhappy person. 

You know, I was just thinking. Though our situations are the same, they are also completely opposite. I have great eggs and my husband has great sperm. It's my uterus that's the problem. You have duff eggs and sperm but a stellar uterus. Put us together and we'd have ourselves a baby! A Bratty Hearty if you will :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> You know, I was just thinking. Though our situations are the same, they are also completely opposite. I have great eggs and my husband has great sperm. It's my uterus that's the problem. You have duff eggs and sperm but a stellar uterus. Put us together and we'd have ourselves a baby! A Bratty Hearty if you will :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## mazak

hya im 34 35 in afew months been ttc for 7 months no joy as yet ive had check ups and they say everythin is fine every1 around me r having babies and it makes me sad that i am tryin tc but it not happenen can any 1 give me some advice . Ive heard of some tablets dont no the name any advice plzzzz


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Titi, how sweet you are to think of me. Its true, I havent been around. To be perfectly honest, I have little time to get on this site and I often find myself gravitating towards a thread focused around ttc after a loss. For me, my losses seem to define me more than my age at this point. Of course, I still love all of you and read as often as I can. I just cant always find the time to respond.
> 
> You asked about Femara. It is similar to Clomid but it is used off label. It is an estrogen blocking drug meant for women with breast cancer. It is taken the same days as Clomid. Once you finish your dose, your estrogen surges and tricks your body into ovulating. It is incredibly expensive though. However, the side effects are much less for many women. I havent had any side effects. Clomid is said to thin the uterine lining and decrease cervical mucus. Femara doesnt do these things, plus it stays in your system half the time Clomid does. I really like it. Some women are fine on Clomid though. You might be one of them. I think it is a good step for you. Im like you, I want a baby that looks like me and DH.
> 
> Lava, Ive done it all. Cut out alcohol, caffeine, done acupuncture, etc. Ive also taken a more laid back approach and with both ways, Ive gotten pregnant. I dont drink caffeine except for one cup of green tea a day, but Ive always been like that. Like HA, I dont drink it after I Ov. I do like to drink wine and will do it before Ov. Sometimes Ill have a little afterward, but not much. It hasnt affected my fertility. But like HA as well, a lot of this is a knee jerk reaction after my losses. My husband drinks alcohol and caffeine and his sperm count is very good. I have asked him to cut down and to start taking a vitamin. I dont think thats being obsessive. But I try not to tell him what to do. I try to make suggestions and allow him the option to do them or not. Since his SA was ok, I dont really worry too much about his behavior. Perhaps if your husband got a sperm analysis it would help inform both of you and give you a guideline of what he can continue to do and what he should cut out.
> 
> MA, what an ordeal with your water! The things we take for granted until we dont have them. I dont know what Id do without running water. How are you holding up in the TWW? Im afraid I dont think they will see anything in your scan tomorrow. Usually a sac is seen at 5  6 weeks of pregnancy. You would still be too soon. Implantation might not have even happened yet. Good luck nonetheless!
> 
> HA, what an ordeal for you too! I know a few women who have seen drastic increases in sperm morphology from one month to the next. I hope that is the case with you. One of these women just got pregnant with twins from IUI and shes 38. I think you are on the right path. Question about the suppositories, do you BD when using them? Im afraid for my DH to get any progesterone in his system so I refrain in the TWW. I never have a leakage problem with them at night, but I certainly dont love them.
> 
> Skye, how are your eyes? And your ovaries? Must get some updates from you.
> 
> Hello to the newbies and the preggos. Anna, good luck with your scan. At this stage they should be able to see a heartbeat!
> 
> Missy, Ive been doing acupuncture for 2 years in an effort to get pregnant. Ive managed to get pregnant 3 times, just cant hold on to them. My issue isnt anything acupuncture can fix though. I love it and highly recommend it. If nothing else, it helped to regulate my cycles. It also relaxes me like nothing else.
> 
> Twinkle, I dont know what a broncoscopy is, but it sounds like something I never want! I hope you are feeling better. That is some awful PMS too! Poor Matthew! LOL.
> 
> Ah Kumchen and FM, so sorry about the BFNs babes. Those white non-lines are such an unwelcome sight. Kumchen, I wonder what is going on with your cycle? Are you sure you Ovd when you think you did?
> 
> Its been a rough ride for me lately. I Ovd yesterday, the earliest ever on CD 15. We BDd yesterday, the day before and two days before that. I feel like I have the bases covered. But I also got a call from the doctor in Florida yesterday. He thinks he might be able to do surgery on my uterus. He needs me to send my MRI images before he can decide. He said there are risks involved though. The surgery might cause scar tissue or block my tubes leaving me unable to conceive without IVF. But the tradeoff would be that my uterus would be in better shape. Currently, Im not a candidate for IVF. I asked him if I didnt have surgery, was I doomed to a future of losses. He basically said yes. He said it is possible for me to carry a baby to term, but the location of the bad tissue in my uterus makes it somewhat unlikely. He is the third specialist who has told me this. It knocked me out of my happy place of denial. My insurance most likely wont cover this surgery and I have to fly to Florida to get it done. Then I would have to wait 4 months to ttc again. I just scheduled an appointment to do IUI next cycle if I didnt get pregnant this time. Now Im not sure I want to spend my money on it. Im not even sure I can have the surgery yet. I talked to my DH about our options. Surgery, and maybe IVF. No surgery and more losses, and maybe a live baby. Surrogacy. Adoption. Hes on board with all of them, in that order. But he made it clear that we were not going to go into debt over this. My brain accepts this logic, its my heart that has a harder time with it. We have some money, but Im not sure we can afford surgery and IVF. Surrogacy will be even more expensive I imagine. I had a huge cry tonight. Im faced with some difficult options. Hes reminded me that we need to take one thing at a time. First step is to see if surgery is an option and if so, how much it will cost. Well take it from there. Im tired of getting this kind of news. Ive been at this for 2 1/2 years and have 3 losses to show for it. Its very hard. And now I have mixed emotions about getting pregnant this cycle. Im completely ambivalent about being in the TWW right now.
> 
> Oh, and I did have some chocolate today. Thank god for chocolate!

First I want to give you a great BIG :hugs::flower: I know it's been so hard for you. I'm praying for whatever outcome you choose that you will find your arms full with healthy children here on earth and that God would somehow provide those finances you need.

I can understand the losses molding your thought process more than the age. That's my issue. I mean, even after I "get" pregnant, It's still not over for me. It's a concern I have emotionally, mentally, physically and even spiritually. Somehow I know it will all be okay. It's just the waiting and the "unknown" as I'm sure you know. It makes things a bit more scarier for us on our journey.

As for the sacs you were SO right about that. I wondered. I had someone who "thinks" she knows what I'm going through while even being a nurse, tell me I should be able to see the sacks. You can imagine my surprise hearing that when I only had the IUI last tuesday for crying out loud.:growlmad: It honestly put me over the top and I couldn't sleep last night...woke Doug up and had a meltdown.:dohh: I honestly need to filter what some people say to me. I should know better.


AFM-I had a pelvic sono today. Since I hyperstimulated last cycle we were thinking it was because of the second hcg surge to boost the progesterone.

The pelvic sonogram showed two pretty big size cysts (I have PCOS)and two follies already 2cm. So we're ditching the second hcg so as to NOT cause hyperstimulation again.

I asked if this meant that I couldn't be pregnant this cycle and she said it had nothing to do with it and there is still a great possibility.

She DID mention that we're actually at pretty high odds for multiples this time around because we had three fully mature follies and two inseminations during the IUI because Doug had so many swimmies left over from his sample. This would bless my heart to have multiples, but I think those of us who've had losses know that the this makes me even Higher Risk than I was with Jackson, so it has me slightly on edge.

No progesterone surge this time. We wait it out and go in for the blood test the day before our 10 year anniversary on February 8th.

I have "symptoms" but as we all know, they can be from all the hormonal treatments and sometimes for no reason at all. So I'm trying to push any bit of excitement I have in and just trying to "be still".

I had a meltdown last night and God was able to use Doug to minister to my heart, mind and spirit. I had to pull in the reigns a little bit from the obsessiveness that comes with waiting and my ongoing "need to know". 

I'm leaning both on the scripture that says" Lean NOT on my own understanding and acknowledge God in ALL MY WAYS and HE will direct our path". I'm also leaning on "Be still and know that HE is God". I keep trying to put my hands in everything to change the outcome...i.e., test earlier than I'm supposed to with hopes I can change the outcomes with my laser eyes. :lol: There is only 1 God and I am not Him. I have to lose the fear of not being able to control outcomes in my life.

As Doug said, we've done all we can do, now we need to rest in the fact that God knows whats best for us. I continue to ask Him to multiply our own descendents and allow me to carry to term healthy children like Hannah in the Bible, after she gave her son back unto the Lord.

This process is SO up and down.:wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> You know, I think there is something about pregnancy loss that makes you even more determined. Feel free to weigh in ladies who have had a loss. After being pregnant, the only thing you want is to feel that again. Even though Ive had losses, the memory of being pregnant drives me even harder.

This is part of the meltdown I had last night. I felt my best pregnant with Jackson and I'd love to have that opportunity to experience a pregnancy with a health baby carried to term. I came home when Doug was going to school, interning and working full time. It was MUCH earlier than I had planned as I was to come home to be a stay at home mommy. I'm still home and I love being here for my husband, but just like his career, my career is to take care of my husband and my hope was to be here to raise our children.

So you hit it right on the nose.


----------



## Goldy

Amanda and Rebekah you are so right. That moment of pregnancy was unimaginable, beyond happiness and fullfilment, no words can best describe the feeling for that 17 weeks. For me it had taken me 6 years to get a BFP and also happened when we had taken a 3 months break from clomid!! Behold I conceived with one tube and more amazing it was twins. Only gave my body time to heal for 4 months though my inner self wanted to conceive again ASAP.

Was just thinking about each and everyones profession and I figured that the best consel comes from a person who not only is educated to consel but one who has gone through the experiences we all are going through. Until one has gone through the disappointments month after month and coming out with a BFN and until one has gone through all the poking & tests and until one has gone through the m/c, one has no true idea of what in the world we are all talking about. The unbelievable strength to get ourselves up after a BFN downfall and the will power to start over month after month.

I think by now I would have gone crazy if not for the conselling I receive from all of you strong willed ladies. By now would have been bankrupt from seeking private consellling on this issue of the heart. I thank you all. But most of all let's revisit our proffessions as we might be in undeserving professions than this substantial one. 

Baby dust to everyone and this Tww is driving me crazy. Amazing how we start wondering on small symptoms even the normal ones of peeing a lot in this kind of weather!!!


----------



## skye2010

Helloo helooo ladies, :)
Sorry i've been missing for such a long time (less than a week seems like ages on this thread Lol) I am desperate for a quick update so will do all my back reading later and update again.
First is first:
Hearty sweety, I actually felt somewhat happy and relieved for you. I know you would have felt like you had a hammer in the head cause any negative info about our fertility track is very hard to take BUTTT, You already knew about this before. The good news is this Dr actually might be able to help you. I think that is fantastic :) If this surgery happens and successful you might be able to have your own babies successfully. On your own and more than one :) That is an amazing thing to look forward to. If the surgery is partly successful you still have some hope that you could still be pregnant naturally (say if one of the tubes is blocked) Otherwise Surgery + IVF you still have a good chance of having your own babies. I don't think you will be satisfied the same way about surrogacy or adoption. So those two are the last resort solutions. Now the money situation is tough but you are a very resourceful woman and I'm sure you will find a way. Parents, insurance, loan.... exhaust whatever options you can. You would have solved half your problems if you have this surgery and that is good news. Biiiiig kiss and good luck bb. This will happen in the end and you will have your little mini Hearty :))) Pls update the success rates of this surgery (%s etc) and drs final opinion.

I had the eye surgery finally :))) And for the first time since I am 7 I can see myself in the mirror when I wake up. I used to be as blind as a bat and not anymore :))) hahahaha Still have circular red scars on my eyes, fortunately under the eye lids so not very visible. :thumbup:

One of the drs in the fertility clinic called me just before I was boarding the plane. I had a very hurried chat with him. Basically all the immune tests they have done showed elevated TNF levels and NK cells. (I will have a proper chat again soon to find out exact results and more info) This means I am prone to having auto immune diseases. Not a surprise since both mum and my nan had it. Also I just found out that my nans aunties had it too. But they all had very healthy kids at a tender age. (?) This implies that my body might be attacking the embryos as a foreign body and stops it attaching and developing. The drs suggesting 2 autoimmune suppressers before and during treatment. Humira injections and Enbrel. These drugs are used for rheumotoid arthritis and psoroisis patients. However the conception while using these drugs are strongly not advised cause there is no drug trials on pregnant or concieving patients. Although there are number of women who concieved without being aware while using the drugs and no birth defects were noted. Long term effects are unknown on the baby. 
I am a very conservative patient. I hate using drugs except asprin and this info is really freaking me out. It took me a loong time to accept the idea of IVF. I worried about both the babies and my health in the long run. And now this :shrug: Don't know what to think.

Tarranissi has very high success rates on live births however this type of treatment is not widely used, tried or accepted by fertility drs. Dr Tarranissi was involved in the limited trials himself so his opinion is likely not impartial. + he earns money out of it. His clinic is very shabby (not into earthly pleasures) and according to the article I read he isn't money oriented. He is more of a success oriented guy.
Here is some of the articles if you are interested

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html


https://www.repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19055656

https://health.dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/immunologysupport/messages

Feeling quite confused right now :wacko:



xxx


----------



## skye2010

Twinkle hon, what trial are you on? It sounds a brave thing to do? And why did you decide to do it? What is bronoscopy? 

Padbrat is the decision about Spain final? When are you planning? Did you find the clinic?

MA when are you testing?

FM sorry for the BFN babes.

HA. Also my dh had a low morphology in his first sample cause he made the sample at home and drove it to the clinic. Next 3 samples were all done in clinic and they were all right. Although they varied in morphology results each time. So it might be just that one time unlucky for you guys too. Worth having another one after he uses Well Man (antioxidant etc) tablets for a month.

Pablo how's everything? Are you feeling good? Where are you at with the pregnancy? Did you start thinking about baby room etc?

Rottpaw is the baby here yet?

MissyT I read that book as well and I thought it was very good. I did use chinese herbal medicine and acupuncture. It did not give me a BFP although it did regulate my cycle a little bit I believe. Recently I stopped cause the drs don't want me to take any medication they can't identify. Also they express that although it helps some women relax they have not seen any proven results with Acupuncture. And they suggested I spend my money on treatment if I had to chose. It made sense since I didn't see any results. When I started my acupuncture sessions with this fertility specialist, she was convinced that she could get me pregnant in 4 months. Lol... Been more than a year now.


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> You know, I think there is something about pregnancy loss that makes you even more determined. Feel free to weigh in ladies who have had a loss. After being pregnant, the only thing you want is to feel that again. Even though Ive had losses, the memory of being pregnant drives me even harder.
> 
> After my first mc, it took me a long time to be ready to jump back in again. It was incredibly devastating. I was 12 weeks along, and we lost the baby on Mother's Day weekend. It was a natural mc and the physical process of it was horrific and traumatizing. And the very same day, my DH got an email from his boss that we had to move cross-country from Texas, our home of 14 years (where we were within miles of most of my family), to Indiana. All together, it was too much to bear and my emotional recovery was really long. After my 2nd, though, I was ready to try again immediately. Now I find that, for me, the desire to be pregnant and to give birth is very much a part of the desire to be a parent, and I think that comes (at least in part) from a desire to finish what we started, in a sense.... It's like a thief came in the night and stole something precious from me and I am fighting to get it back....
> 
> As for where I feel I belong on BnB, though, it's definitely right here. I haven't checked out the weight loss ttc group, but I don't feel defined by my weight. *And I weigh way more than I should - my BMI is 33.* But my BP and cholesterol are normal, and I don't have PCOS or diabetes or any other common complication of obesity, and because I've been pregnant twice before, we know it's not affecting my fertility. I know it threatens my general health and well-being, and I know it makes pregnancy riskier. I don't want to seem flippant about it. But I flat-out asked my two different OBs (one in TX and one here) and my RE if my weight was a problem with regards to pregnancy and birth and every one of them was ok with it. Not one of them advised me to lose weight first or tried to dissuade me from getting pregnant. Don't get me wrong - I'm not happy with my weight, and in the last few months I've really gotten more proactive about doing something about it (a lot more exercise, largely for my mental health - weight loss is a happy side effect, so it's a win-win!). But I decided long ago that if I waited until everything was just right before getting pregnant, we'd never have a baby. Kumchen, your weight loss is phenomenal! I actually just noticed your ticker this morning. WTG!
> 
> I checked out the TTCAL threads a little, but just never developed any camaraderie with anyone before this thread started. I just don't feel defined by my losses, I guess. They're just one part of my life story.
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> HA, I start taking the suppositories 3 or 4 dpo as well. I take them twice a day and it seems like there is always some up there even if I wait hours and hours in between. Ive been too afraid to get any on DH! Poor guy is meant to abstain in the TWW, and then for a week during AF. One woman I know said she put them in her rectum. Not sure I can do that though, but it would solve the BD issue.Click to expand...
> 
> I take mine twice/day, too, and yeah, there's _always _some goop up high... as long as it's not dripping out I don't seem to notice, though, and neither does DH.Click to expand...

Ok - I'm going to share with you that mine is 45 - I'm a right heiffer! So with a BMI of 33 I really don't think you need to be anywhere but here!! xxx


----------



## pablo797

skye, am doing well and feeling . . .well good days and bad. I am glad you can see again! Also sorry about the news although it sounds like there is some light at the end of the tunnel. I agree the meds while ttc would be scarry. I'm sure you've done all your research,but is there another option? Also would you have to take the meds throughout the pregnancy or just to get started? I am crossing my fingers that all will work out. Finally, I love your outlook of HT's situation. You are so positive!! Xoxo and miss you all! Anna


----------



## missyt

skye, that is great you got eye surgery. I had it done 3 years ago and I love it still.

It looks like I'm trying things out opposite of you. I jumped the gun and went to the clinic after 6 months TTC and had 2 IUI's that failed. Before I do another IUI I want to try the acupunture and herbs as well as hope DH sticks to his healthy ways. I was frustrated with the clinic that they never said DH had low morphology until I called and asked what his result were. That was 4 months after the consult with the doctor after our test were done. Needless to say, I'm not feeling much faith in this clinic and the treatments I had. I need to take a different approach to see if it works. Besides, I had an awful reaction to the clomid. I'm embarrassed to say that I had some crazy thoughts while I was on that stuff and DH was stressed out. DH was drinking and smoking but he has stopped for 3 weeks now. I'm just fx'd that this will have positive results.


----------



## skye2010

Pablo :) You will feel great when u have the baby in your arms. When are you going to find out the sex? :) Can't wait. I am expecting a boy from you so I'm very curious. 

Missyt that is so lousy that they didn't inform you about the morphology. Did they actually give u the treatments without informing you? :wacko: The crazy thoughts are understandable. I do and think crazy stuff at the worst of times of TTC - the clomid. no embarrassment needed. Lol. Dr's also suggest Well Man vitamins. U know I wish i jumped the gun and started with this much earlier too but u can't know untill you are there No? Are you thinking of going to a new clinic? Did you start considering IVF at all? Or just the acupuncture for some time? 

Padbrat, while I was doing my Humira research I found this article. Might be an interest for you.
https://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2005/jun/21/health.medicineandhealth1


----------



## twinkle1975

Argh - why is Matthew incapable of remembering/picking up on the fact that when I have PMS watching television programmes where people are pregnant or having a baby or just had a baby or trying to have a baby or any reference to babies makes me want to cry my eyes out!! He's such a knob!


----------



## Kumchen

twinkle1975 said:


> Argh - why is Matthew incapable of remembering/picking up on the fact that when I have PMS watching television programmes where people are pregnant or having a baby or just had a baby or trying to have a baby or any reference to babies makes me want to cry my eyes out!! He's such a knob!


Hahaha, guys are really thick sometimes, aren't they?


----------



## heart tree

Skye, good to hear from you. Thanks for the update. Glad you are seeing better now! It sounds like you have a lot of difficult decisions in front of you. I know that Dr. T is controversial, but has great success rates. I gave your name to another woman who has an appointment with him. I think she PM&#8217;d you. If I recall correctly, her sister had twins and a singleton from Dr. T&#8217;s magic. I wish I had some words of wisdom for you. I feel like I&#8217;m also going down a tricky path as well. I don&#8217;t know what long term effects Femara or progesterone will have on me and I don&#8217;t know what other drugs I&#8217;ll have to take in the future. It is scary indeed. I know you&#8217;ll figure it out. When is your appointment and when would you start the process if you decide to go through with it?

Goldy, what a lovely thought about profession. I&#8217;m actually a therapist by profession. I work with people who are taking care of loved ones who are ill with dementia, stroke, brain injury or just frail elders. What you talk about is the idea of a &#8220;wounded healer.&#8221; This is someone who has had similar life experiences and can help you to heal. My step-father died of dementia, so I&#8217;m a wounded healer in my profession. I&#8217;ve thought about working with women who have endured miscarriages and infertility, but it hits too close to my heart at the moment. I would over-identify with them. I do think it is an area I will move into in my later years however. 

Twinkle, you need to train that man of yours! I&#8217;ve got mine trained to switch the channel at the mere mention of pregnancy. He&#8217;s on high alert! Sometimes I actually want to watch the program, but he&#8217;s changing it. LOL! He&#8217;s endured enough of my tears and complaints to realize that he is better off changing the channel. It took at least a year to get him to this point though. Sorry yours didn&#8217;t quite get it this time. Men don&#8217;t always get it. They truly have to be told. Make sure to tell Matthew if it really bothers you.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies - glad I don't seem to be overreacting! I know he's totally out of his depths with all this ttc - he's 30 & most of his friends seem to have gfs/wives younger than them who seem to be popping out babies with no trouble! I just have a very short fuse atm!


----------



## missyt

Skye, I think after a couple months of acupuncture, lifestyle changes, etc. I will try IUI again. The nurse at the clinic said they will do it up to 4 times. I haven't really thought of IVF. We really can't afford it. We'd have to figure something out there. I'm not sure what to do if all this doesn't work. My brother and SIL just adopted a newborn. They are so happy. But they spent $40K. I know it was worth it and they would do it all over again.

Twinkle, DH is younger than me too. I think he doesn't get it sometimes because he already has a son from his first marriage. When I get in my fits of emotion over TTC I always tell him he doesn't understand how I feel because he already has a child.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Skye,

I test literally the day before our 10 year anniversary which will be February 8th. I'm pretty much on edge right now emotionally. I'm REALLY praying this cycle worked. Then I'm on edge because with the three follies and the two vials of swimmies I have a HIGH rate of multiples. Having already had a second trimester loss at 22 weeks, I'll be double the risk. Excited, but as we know, multiples already carry a high risk. In the end, it's all in Gods hands. I'm just trying to lay it as His feet and "be still".

I'll be absolutely heartbroken if this cycle turns out negative having been given up on by the medical staff. I'm all for adoption anyways. I just want a positive pregnancy experience carried to term. The key is not making conceiving an idol though. That I get. ((sigh))


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah I'm rooting for you. The wait to test is so hard isn't it? Why can't we know earlier?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Rebekah I'm rooting for you. The wait to test is so hard isn't it? Why can't we know earlier?

It's AWFUL! This test especially. It will answer whether this door is totally closed and another one opens. We're all for adoption, always have...but it doesn't mean my heart won't be broken to have a more positive pregnancy experience with a healthy child at the end. 

Though either way, we WILL have a child.

I think I'm more nervous that it's literally the day before our anniversary. I'm a bag of emotions and most of you already know I wear my heart on my sleeve anyways. Sometimes a little more than most would like. :lol:

All I know is I'm REALLY annoying to be around this week and slightly testy. I'm honestly sick of people who've never been there telling me it's going to be okay and we'll have children whichever route we choose. REALLY??!! 

I KNOW it's going to be okay....I know that no matter what, life will work itself out and that God has a plan. But I imagine even Job who lost his family, friends, health and livelihood was pissed (scuse my wording here)himself and asked God WHY?! Just because things are going to be "OKAY" doesn't mean our hope for our hearts desires won't be crushed in the process. Later I'm sure God will reveal the why's and fill those voids....and I already KNOW I'll be "OKAY" thank you. Instead of always having the answers though people, just give me a hug or tell me your praying for me. We don't always have the answers. ESPECIALLY since you've never walked in my shoes. :nope::winkwink:


Poor Doug, he's getting all the brunt. I didn't even feel like going to Bible study tonight but he didn't accept no for an answer. The sneaky guy even made ME start opening prayer.....because he knew my attitude sucked today. :rofl: If anyone knows my heart it's my husband. I'm blessed that God knew Doug was the right one for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I was looking around and happened to find a site about full figured women. The blog has alot of full figured women who are pregnant and articles that show full figured women birthing, breastfeeding, etc. Since there's not a whole lot of heavy women in pregnancy photos or birthing videos, this woman asked for women to share if they wanted. It tries to deal with the full figured woman feeling like she's too heavy to be pregnant. I thought I'd share it with those like me in here who are concerned. Maybe some of the topics will ease your fears.:thumbup:

Well-Rounded Mama

I know living a healthy lifestyle and weightloss is ideal. But there are some healthy women who are overweight. There are others that deal with what they have.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi I am still lurking, but just wanted to pop in and say hi and that I am thinking of you all! 

MA I am absolutely praying you will get your BFP on this one and carry to full term! :hugs::hugs: That baby will be a very lucky baby to have a mummy like you! :flower:

Twinkle and missyt, I had all that with my OH after my 2nd MC. He just didn't get why I got upset even looking at a bump, he would happily tell me after a phone call to a friend 'Oh they just had 20 week scan and are having a girl', there were many rows, I had to explain many times why it hurt me so much to hear or see a pregnancy, I think he gradually got it. I did accuse him several times of not caring as much as me about the losses as he has a child already with an ex, a child that was an accident. Men are just thick sometimes, they need you to spell it out in child language! :hugs:....

Hi Heart tree and skye.....:hugs:


----------



## Kumchen

Oh, curse you antibody strip! I could cry. I am crying. I was convinced I saw something this morning, but now that the strip has dried up it's basically gone. So I am starting to think I have a UTI that causes all the tenderness in my abdomen. I'll go later today to get a test.

Sorry Ladies, just needed to vent. :cry:


----------



## Traskey

Mommy's Angel said:


> I was looking around and happened to find a site about full figured women. The blog has alot of full figured women who are pregnant and articles that show full figured women birthing, breastfeeding, etc. Since there's not a whole lot of heavy women in pregnancy photos or birthing videos, this woman asked for women to share if they wanted. It tries to deal with the full figured woman feeling like she's too heavy to be pregnant. I thought I'd share it with those like me in here who are concerned. Maybe some of the topics will ease your fears.:thumbup:
> 
> Well-Rounded Mama
> 
> I know living a healthy lifestyle and weightloss is ideal. But there are some healthy women who are overweight. There are others that deal with what they have.

Thanks for this link, it looks interesting :D


----------



## missyt

MA, I'm praying for you. I completely understand how annoying it is when people who haven't gone through this give you advice. I'm tired of hearing "it'll happen when it happens" or "just relax, don't stress and it'll happen". And this advice usually comes from someone who has 3 kids! Just for that fact alone, you know they didn't have to go through all the research and consults with doctors like we did. Why would you have a need to research fertility if you never had a problem? Well, like they say, ignorance is bliss.

Lucy1973, DH's son was an accident too. He said he was upset when he found out she was pregnant because their relationship was on the downhill spiral. I always want to ask him why he was even BDing with her if things were so bad but I keep my mouth shut. I feel bad for saying this but I'm starting to feel some resentment towards my stepson when he acts up. I feel horrible about it but I know it stems from me not being able to conceive my own child. My stepson will be 11 next week and he has been in my life for 3 years. He is past the impressionable stage and I have zero influence on him. I want more than anything to raise my own child. Especially when I see the bad habits in him that drive me nuts. I'm a neat freak and I guess the resentment comes from when I see him carelessly making messes or not putting his things away. I know if I had my own child to raise I would instill in them the things that are important to me. My stepson's mother is a slob so I have no control over it.

Kumchen, hang in there and feel free to vent. We're here to listen.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> I was looking around and happened to find a site about full figured women. The blog has alot of full figured women who are pregnant and articles that show full figured women birthing, breastfeeding, etc. Since there's not a whole lot of heavy women in pregnancy photos or birthing videos, this woman asked for women to share if they wanted. It tries to deal with the full figured woman feeling like she's too heavy to be pregnant. I thought I'd share it with those like me in here who are concerned. Maybe some of the topics will ease your fears.:thumbup:
> 
> Well-Rounded Mama
> 
> I know living a healthy lifestyle and weightloss is ideal. But there are some healthy women who are overweight. There are others that deal with what they have.

Thanks for the link - I remember finding that site two years ago and that's where I learned there are large-size BP cuffs! I am right on the cusp of needing the larger cuff - sometimes my BP is totally normal with the regular cuff and sometimes it reads a little high - every time it comes up high, I politely insist that the nurse/whoever repeat the reading with a large cuff - every time they balk and tell me I don't need it - and every time, it comes up normal with the large cuff, just moments after it was supposedly high with a regular cuff... without me pushing for the proper size cuff, I would have been improperly diagnosed with high BP two years ago. 

But I digress... I promptly forgot all about that site because I never bookmarked it! Done now. And I REALLY like the 9-28-10 entry about questions to ask when looking for a maternity health care provider. Be sure to read the original post she references in that entry. It covers a lot of things I'd thought about but wasn't really sure how to ask in a way that would open a dialogue. I'm all for having an epidural when the time comes, but I'd really like to avoid being induced and a c-section if at all possible. That "In search of Dr. Right" post is fantastic.


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I was looking around and happened to find a site about full figured women. The blog has alot of full figured women who are pregnant and articles that show full figured women birthing, breastfeeding, etc. Since there's not a whole lot of heavy women in pregnancy photos or birthing videos, this woman asked for women to share if they wanted. It tries to deal with the full figured woman feeling like she's too heavy to be pregnant. I thought I'd share it with those like me in here who are concerned. Maybe some of the topics will ease your fears.:thumbup:
> 
> Well-Rounded Mama
> 
> I know living a healthy lifestyle and weightloss is ideal. But there are some healthy women who are overweight. There are others that deal with what they have.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link - I remember finding that site two years ago and that's where I learned there are *large-size BP cuffs!* I am right on the cusp of needing the larger cuff - sometimes my BP is totally normal with the regular cuff and sometimes it reads a little high - every time it comes up high, I politely insist that the nurse/whoever repeat the reading with a large cuff - every time they balk and tell me I don't need it - and every time, it comes up normal with the large cuff, just moments after it was supposedly high with a regular cuff... without me pushing for the proper size cuff, I would have been improperly diagnosed with high BP two years ago.
> 
> But I digress... I promptly forgot all about that site because I never bookmarked it! Done now. And I REALLY like the 9-28-10 entry about questions to ask when looking for a maternity health care provider. Be sure to read the original post she references in that entry. It covers a lot of things I'd thought about but wasn't really sure how to ask in a way that would open a dialogue. I'm all for having an epidural when the time comes, but I'd really like to avoid being induced and a c-section if at all possible. That "In search of Dr. Right" post is fantastic.Click to expand...

I've given up trying to save my blushes now & just ask for 'The Fat Arm Cuff please' I do it with a big smile on my face & it tends to work! I got sick of the automatic BP machines inflating 3 or 4 times trying to get a reading & leaving me black & blue!


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I've given up trying to save my blushes now & just ask for 'The Fat Arm Cuff please' I do it with a big smile on my face & it tends to work! I got sick of the automatic BP machines inflating 3 or 4 times trying to get a reading & leaving me black & blue!

I HATE the automatic cuffs!!! Hate them with a passion! :growlmad: They just keep plugging away no matter that it cut off the blood flow minutes ago... at least when a human being is inflating the cuff, he/she can hear immediately when the blood flow has stopped and immediately stop inflating! 

As for weight loss, I'm supposed to be at the gym in 15 minutes but I'm still here online.... :dohh: Time to go brush my teeth and start my day, I suppose.


----------



## Lucy1973

missyt said:


> MA, I'm praying for you. I completely understand how annoying it is when people who haven't gone through this give you advice. I'm tired of hearing "it'll happen when it happens" or "just relax, don't stress and it'll happen". And this advice usually comes from someone who has 3 kids! Just for that fact alone, you know they didn't have to go through all the research and consults with doctors like we did. Why would you have a need to research fertility if you never had a problem? Well, like they say, ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Lucy1973, DH's son was an accident too. He said he was upset when he found out she was pregnant because their relationship was on the downhill spiral. I always want to ask him why he was even BDing with her if things were so bad but I keep my mouth shut. I feel bad for saying this but I'm starting to feel some resentment towards my stepson when he acts up. I feel horrible about it but I know it stems from me not being able to conceive my own child. My stepson will be 11 next week and he has been in my life for 3 years. He is past the impressionable stage and I have zero influence on him. I want more than anything to raise my own child. Especially when I see the bad habits in him that drive me nuts. I'm a neat freak and I guess the resentment comes from when I see him carelessly making messes or not putting his things away. I know if I had my own child to raise I would instill in them the things that are important to me. My stepson's mother is a slob so I have no control over it.
> 
> Kumchen, hang in there and feel free to vent. We're here to listen.

Missyt, my situation with stepson the same except he is 13 and a nice surley teenager sometimes who will do nothing around the house except when severely arm twisted. I can imagine how you feel, I didn't want to have him in the house after my last MC as it felt like his very existence was throwing my loss in my face again and again. Its normal to feel this way. I asked OH why were you still sleeping with her, he can't really answer that! 
Hang in there, hopefully you will eventually have a little one of your own. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Lucy, thanks so much. That really helps. You made me feel a lot better about how I was feeling about stepson. Since I am so desperate to have one of my own, my patience with him grows shorter and shorter. I'm glad you know how I feel.


----------



## padbrat

heart tree said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Aggghhhhh chick... your circumstances almost mirror mine.... 4 babies lost, years of trying and being told unless I have ED I will not have a baby... cos my genetics and duff eggs... reckon we have the placenta problems sorted though when/if I ever get up the duff!
> The thing is ED is sooooo expensive and Hubby's sperm that swim the wrong way mean we have to have ICSI...
> We too have some money... not enough to cover it all though...
> Boo sucks to horrible decisions..
> what to do???
> 
> I don't know what to do Padbrat. I really don't. I'd be happy to go into debt over this and then leave it to the children I created out of the debt once I died. :rofl:
> 
> I'm not sure I can convince my husband though. What I'm learning, though not very patiently, is that I can only do what I can do in a day. For me that means putting my MRI images in the mail to the doctor today. There is nothing else to do today in regards to my fertility. I'm just going to keep plugging away at this. I'm going to try not to think of the big picture or the big expenses until I'm sitting face to face with them.
> 
> In my mind, a cost can't be put on this. I most likely would look into loans from family or a bank. I just feel like if I don't do everything I can, I'll be a very unhappy person.
> 
> You know, I was just thinking. Though our situations are the same, they are also completely opposite. I have great eggs and my husband has great sperm. It's my uterus that's the problem. You have duff eggs and sperm but a stellar uterus. Put us together and we'd have ourselves a baby! A Bratty Hearty if you will :rofl:Click to expand...

A bratty hearty.... here's to our very own bratty hearty one day:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've come to hide in here for a bit - some of the other threads out there are getting nasty! I'm glad you're all lovely xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I've come to hide in here for a bit - some of the other threads out there are getting nasty! I'm glad you're all lovely xx

I've noticed that on some other threads as well. I still go read them (because it's like a train wreck and I can't stop watching!) but I don't post in them anymore.

:flower::flower::flower:I LOVE THIS THREAD!! :flower::flower::flower:

Thank you all for always keeping everything cordial and polite and respectful and supportive while still managing to keep it real.

Love you ladies!! :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear, that's a shame! I don't hang out in any of the nasty threads fortunately. Everyone I have met have just been lovely. Especially when we had such bad news this week. Need IVF but I don't meet the PCT criteria to be offered it. So it's private or nothing :(


----------



## missyt

Traskey, I'm so sorry about your news. I'm not sure why things turn out the way they do.

How do the other threads get nasty? I honestly haven't been on many others. I seem to find what I need here. I don't know why people feel the need to be nasty.


----------



## Traskey

Thanks MissyT, that is very kind of you. 

I don't know why people get nasty, maybe their emotions just run away with them. It's a shame really.


----------



## twinkle1975

People seem to feel they can be bitchy online in a way that they wouldn't in real life!

I'm just wondering why I open my big mouth & put myself through things - I posted on my facebook page that I'd eaten tomato soup by choice (I loathe tomatoes usually) and immediately got back from my friend who is 30 & a mother of 3 "Are you pregnant?" I need to think things through next time!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm having the most emotional 2ww EVER :cry::cry::cry:

Two people I talk with are in labor with their first child...both of whom I'm excited for and then a girl who lost her twins a couple weeks before I lost Jackson at the same gestation just announced she's pregnant again...WITH TWINS again. I'm extatic for her but I'm afraid Gods going to forget about me. 

I'm jeleous and anxious and scared. I keep telling myself that God isn't the God of jeleousy or fear or anger, He's the God of mercy, grace, strength and miracles. I just keep wondering if I'm going to continue to be the one waiting.:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I even got into an argument with my husband this morning over BREAKFAST. Of all things, I made him breakfast and we miscommunicated. THEN I got mad because he had ample time to be romantic and bring me breakfast in bed after affending me after I made HIM breakfast before work. I told him to leave the house and don't call me at ALL today.:cry::cry:

I feel as though I need my own Island and a little bit more than a mustard seed of faith these days.:cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Rebekah - God would never forget about you xxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww :hugs: Sounds like you are having a tough day! Try and stay calm and take one thing at a time. The 2WW is the worst and the stress puts pressure on everybody.


----------



## Kumchen

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm just wondering why I open my big mouth & put myself through things - I posted on my facebook page that I'd eaten tomato soup by choice (I loathe tomatoes usually) and immediately got back from my friend who is 30 & a mother of 3 "Are you pregnant?" I need to think things through next time!


I can't believe I just read that. I had the same regret today! Husband and I want to keep the fact that we are TTC for ourselves for now, since we obviously have no idea how long it might take. But a week ago, when I felt very nauseated a friend asked me jokingly if I was pregnant. I didn't think about it and said: "Not yet" (Stupid, I know)
So today when I log in I see "So, are you knocked up yet?" splattered all over my wall for all to see.

Some people just don't seem to understand that it can be a sensitive topic. Needless to say they already have two kids with the second being an "accident"


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm having the most emotional 2ww EVER :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Two people I talk with are in labor with their first child...both of whom I'm excited for and then a girl who lost her twins a couple weeks before I lost Jackson at the same gestation just announced she's pregnant again...WITH TWINS again. I'm extatic for her but I'm afraid Gods going to forget about me.
> 
> I'm jeleous and anxious and scared. I keep telling myself that God isn't the God of jeleousy or fear or anger, He's the God of mercy, grace, strength and miracles. I just keep wondering if I'm going to continue to be the one waiting.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I even got into an argument with my husband this morning over BREAKFAST. Of all things, I made him breakfast and we miscommunicated. THEN I got mad because he had ample time to be romantic and bring me breakfast in bed after affending me after I made HIM breakfast before work. I told him to leave the house and don't call me at ALL today.:cry::cry:
> 
> I feel as though I need my own Island and a little bit more than a mustard seed of faith these days.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Oh no! Kumchen :hug: I have no idea why some people do the things they do! I would have been angry too. Why don't you delete the comment? I think you can.


----------



## Kumchen

Traskey said:


> Oh no! Kumchen :hug: I have no idea why some people do the things they do! I would have been angry too. Why don't you delete the comment? I think you can.

Thank you, Traskey. Oh, I did delete it the second I saw it but it was sitting there for a couple of hours before I got the chance. I am not a very confrontational person so hopefully the fact that I got rid of the comment and didn't reply is taken as a hint.


----------



## twinkle1975

Kumchen said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering why I open my big mouth & put myself through things - I posted on my facebook page that I'd eaten tomato soup by choice (I loathe tomatoes usually) and immediately got back from my friend who is 30 & a mother of 3 "Are you pregnant?" I need to think things through next time!
> 
> 
> I can't believe I just read that. I had the same regret today! Husband and I want to keep the fact that we are TTC for ourselves for now, since we obviously have no idea how long it might take. But a week ago, when I felt very nauseated a friend asked me jokingly if I was pregnant. I didn't think about it and said: "Not yet" (Stupid, I know)
> So today when I log in I see "So, are you knocked up yet?" splattered all over my wall for all to see.
> 
> Some people just don't seem to understand that it can be a sensitive topic. Needless to say they already have two kids with the second being an "accident"Click to expand...

:saywhat: For goodness sake - some people need a good slap!


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> People seem to feel they can be bitchy online in a way that they wouldn't in real life!

I think you're right. I also think a big part of it is that the written word is sooo different from having a face-to-face conversation. When you're writing, you assume that people will read what you wrote in the tone of voice in which you wrote it... but they most often can't, because they can't hear your tone of voice or read the emotions on your face... so what you intended as sarcasm or a funny comes off as flippant or dismissive or combative, and they reply accordingly. Maybe that's why I use so many smilies when I post, so people can "read" my tone as well as my words! :haha: :winkwink: I think it also has to do with the fact that just because everyone on BnB is ttc/pg/parenting, we tend to think we have all sorts of things in common... and we really don't. There are people on here whose attitudes disgust me sometimes, and that's when I realize it's not worth getting all worked up over - just because some other woman and I are both ttc doesn't mean we have ANYTHING else to talk about - no wrong, no right, just incompatibility. And that's ok! That's when I check out of the thread!



twinkle1975 said:


> I'm just wondering why I open my big mouth & put myself through things - I posted on my facebook page that I'd eaten tomato soup by choice (I loathe tomatoes usually) and immediately got back from my friend who is 30 & a mother of 3 "Are you pregnant?" I need to think things through next time!

No way. It's not that you posted about eating tomato soup - it's that she was totally out of line with that remark. Whether or not she knows you're ttc, it was out of line. [getting on my soapbox] Society in general needs to learn that family planning is in no way ever appropriate for small talk! I will talk about it when when I want to and with whom I want, but you never, ever have the right to ask!! [getting off soapbox]



Kumchen said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Kumchen :hug: I have no idea why some people do the things they do! I would have been angry too. Why don't you delete the comment? I think you can.
> 
> Thank you, Traskey. Oh, I did delete it the second I saw it but it was sitting there for a couple of hours before I got the chance. I am not a very confrontational person so hopefully the fact that I got rid of the comment and didn't reply is taken as a hint.Click to expand...

Kumchen, if I were you (and I realize I'm not, so feel free to toss this advice in the trash!), now that this friend knows you're trying, I would send her a private message and tell her that you deleted her comment and why. Tell her that you are not ready to go public with the fact that you're ttc and ask her to please refrain from making public comments about it in the future. Otherwise she has no idea that her comment upset you and she may very well repeat the blunder. She probably has never even thought of anyone keeping this stuff private because ttc has apparently never been a struggle for her - and you are in a unique position to educate her that it's not an easy or happy topic for an awful lot of people out there. (See my soapbox above!)


----------



## twinkle1975

HA I love you and your soapbox!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm having the most emotional 2ww EVER :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Two people I talk with are in labor with their first child...both of whom I'm excited for and then a girl who lost her twins a couple weeks before I lost Jackson at the same gestation just announced she's pregnant again...WITH TWINS again. I'm extatic for her but I'm afraid Gods going to forget about me.
> 
> I'm jeleous and anxious and scared. I keep telling myself that God isn't the God of jeleousy or fear or anger, He's the God of mercy, grace, strength and miracles. I just keep wondering if I'm going to continue to be the one waiting.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I even got into an argument with my husband this morning over BREAKFAST. Of all things, I made him breakfast and we miscommunicated. THEN I got mad because he had ample time to be romantic and bring me breakfast in bed after affending me after I made HIM breakfast before work. I told him to leave the house and don't call me at ALL today.:cry::cry:
> 
> I feel as though I need my own Island and a little bit more than a mustard seed of faith these days.:cry:

:hugs: Of course you're emotional! You and Doug have decided that this is a pivotal tww, and what happens this month will alter your course of action from here on out. When do you test?

AFM, this morning was our turning point - today is 14dpo and I got a :bfn: so we now officially move on to medicated IUI. No big surprise, but still disappointing. Part of me is excited to move on, but there's also a feeling of defeat that goes with it - I always thought the end of trying on our own would come with a screaming baby, not another :bfn:. And we have SO much uncertainty... my favorite aunt is in the final days of her cancer fight - she hasn't eaten in several days and is barely clinging to life - if I start the injectables this week and she dies before the IUI, we'll have to cancel the cycle so I can go to Mississippi for her services. But I don't want to NOT start the injectables this month... I am sick of putting things on hold or waiting to do things because I might be pregnant. I am sick of planning my life in 9 month stages, and starting the plan over again every month....


----------



## Traskey

HA, so sorry to hear about your aunt :hugs: I cannot imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## padbrat

Traskey said:


> Oh dear, that's a shame! I don't hang out in any of the nasty threads fortunately. Everyone I have met have just been lovely. Especially when we had such bad news this week. Need IVF but I don't meet the PCT criteria to be offered it. So it's private or nothing :(

I am in the same spot as you.... need ED with ICSI and there is no funding for me either....:cry:

I wonder how we will find the cash.... sometimes I think I shouldn't and if nature and God wanted to me be pregnant I would have kept 1 of the babies I lost.... but there is too much going against us... my genetics, age, duff eggs, problems forming a placenta and Hubby's sperm not swimming forward...well 75% of them don't lol... I think if I was meant to have a miracle I would have had one..:shrug:

Then the other part of me thinks.... well, I should try everything I can and if we have to get in debt to try this, but know we can have no regrets cos we tried all we could then maybe we should... all the best things in life should be fought for because then you really appreciate and value it... This is gonna cause waves with what I am about to say... but I see so many women just abuse their bodies and babies and yet they pop em out with no issues and get preggers with ease and abandon.... do they really value their kids? Or do they do it for a bigger council house and more benefits... life is cheap when it is easy to make... I know I am making sweeping assumptions and I shouldn't as I am sure it isn't the case for all women who find the whole process easy, but you can't help but make conclusions when you see them smoking, drinking and some even do drugs throughout the pregnancy.:growlmad:

So... off soapbox now...

.... and I still don't know what to do...:dohh:


----------



## Traskey

I feel the same about the money. I have no idea where we would find it or even if we could find it. I want to be a mum so badly but I worry about getting into so much debt in order to achieve it. Am I being selfish, wanting this and even considering leaving us with huge debts when it may not be successful?

But then I think, I know I would regret it if I didn't at least try. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you, losing a pregnancy. I have never been pregnant but I wish things had been better for you :hugs: It must be the hardest thing to get over. 

I am still at the stage of swinging from one point of view to the other. I need to make some decisions soon, as I am almost 39. Like you, still no idea what to do either!


----------



## missyt

I just want you ladies to know that I went to church today and prayed for each and everyone of you to get a BFP.

Twinkle & Kumchen, the same thing happened to me with FB. My brother and SIL adopted a newborn 2 weeks ago and I posted in my status "So excited about my new baby neice", one of the posts was from a former classmate asking "where are yours?". I know she has no idea of my TTC situation because I haven't spoken to her in years but I didn't want to make a big deal of her comment as not to attract attention to my childless situation. I just posted, "You know our family, we are late bloomers" because my brother and SIL are 41 and I'm 36. I tried to play it off that I have plenty of time because they are older than me. I know she didn't mean anything by it but some people really do make stupid comments. They obviously don't think before they speak. My stepson asked me a month ago out of the blue if I ever saw a newborn baby. I wanted to cry but I just lied and said yes. He said, "you have? Oh...". I wanted to cry even more then. It just made me think that his evil mother was having some conversation with him about how I've never had a child. I'm sure its not something he came up with on his own. I just think that was rude of her to have a conversation like that with him. She doesn't know me. For all she knows I could've been pregnant before or given birth to child that passed away. Its just rude for people to assume and think they are so smart and know you. And its no one's business. Its funny that people that are less than perfect feel the need to insert themselves in your business.


----------



## Traskey

missyt said:


> I just want you ladies to know that I went to church today and prayed for each and everyone of you to get a BFP.

Thank you Missyt, that was very kind of you. I need all the prayers I can get :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I'm having the most emotional 2ww EVER :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Two people I talk with are in labor with their first child...both of whom I'm excited for and then a girl who lost her twins a couple weeks before I lost Jackson at the same gestation just announced she's pregnant again...WITH TWINS again. I'm extatic for her but I'm afraid Gods going to forget about me.
> 
> I'm jeleous and anxious and scared. I keep telling myself that God isn't the God of jeleousy or fear or anger, He's the God of mercy, grace, strength and miracles. I just keep wondering if I'm going to continue to be the one waiting.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I even got into an argument with my husband this morning over BREAKFAST. Of all things, I made him breakfast and we miscommunicated. THEN I got mad because he had ample time to be romantic and bring me breakfast in bed after affending me after I made HIM breakfast before work. I told him to leave the house and don't call me at ALL today.:cry::cry:
> 
> I feel as though I need my own Island and a little bit more than a mustard seed of faith these days.:cry:
> 
> :hugs: Of course you're emotional! You and Doug have decided that this is a pivotal tww, and what happens this month will alter your course of action from here on out. When do you test?Click to expand...

Tuesday Feb. the 8th. The day before our 10 year anniversary. Just trying to keep quiet right now both physically and mentally.


----------



## missyt

MommysAngel, I get into arugments with my husband too a lot more often as well. TTC is very, very hard on a couple. Between the ups and downs, let downs, blaming, denial; you name it. Its like almost every emotion out there has surfaced at one point. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> MommysAngel, I get into arugments with my husband too a lot more often as well. TTC is very, very hard on a couple. Between the ups and downs, let downs, blaming, denial; you name it. Its like almost every emotion out there has surfaced at one point. I'm praying for you.

Poor guy. He's almost NEVER the reason behind the argument. I mean, over breakfast?! It makes me laugh just thinking about it. 

We discussed it when he got home and all is well. I had a good cry and hopefully we're back on track. Thank you for your prayers. We're praying for peace and strength to get through the week and then for peace whatever the outcome. 

The loopiness of it all though.:wacko:


----------



## lavalux

I have been praying for everyone on this thread. God is not going to forget about us, Mommy's Angel. When I saw that comment, it made me tear up. I am so sorry you are feeling that way. 

I expect AF on Friday. Is that wrong that I am not expecting to get a BFP? If only I could think a bit more positively, but I'm a bit of a worrier sometimes. It's as if I don't want to be hopeful for fear that my disappointment will be greater. This feels like the longest 2ww.

One piece of good news, my DH made an appointment for Wednesday with his urologist without me having to ask him. He is a little nervous about having to give a sample in a public place. I told him that he could think about Anne Hathaway if he needed to ... he assured me that he'd be focused on his wife while completing the task at hand. :) 

Tonight he wanted to take an epsom salt bath after our long hike today, but said that he realized that he couldn't while we are TTCing, but he hasn't cut down much on the alcohol or switched to boxers. Maybe his tests will come out perfectly, but if they show some issues with sperm count or motility, etc., at least then, I know that he will make some necessary adjustments. I am thankful to have a supportive partner in all this. 

Off to bed. Sweet dreams, ladies!


----------



## skye2010

Hi Everyone,

I agree Missy T, TTc is very emotional and hard on the relationship. I'm sorry that you don't get along with your stepson. Is he living with you or does he only visit from time to time? I've never had a similar experience myself but I remember having serious miscommunication with my own mum when I was at that age. And the consequences were long term misery. Did you try to talk to him calmly like two adults? Perhaps he has some sort of resentment towards you as well. I'm just saying this cause you mentioned his mum might be talking to him about you. In that case it might be a good idea if you talked to him openly and honestly about how to improve your relationship. Otherwise it might build up resentment on both sides. It looks like a complicated situation but 11 year old is old enough to understand and empathise with others. He needs to understand that his father, you and him have to to have a mutual respect and understanding with each other so that you can all be happy.

:dust::dust:

MA, Hang in there girl. TWW wait is sure nerve wrecking :hugs: You have a lot emotionally on your plate right now IUI, adoption, hormone's emotions and TWW stress... It's understandable why you are so edgy hon. God doesn't forget any of us let alone you who prays so often. :) Good luck and keep positive :kiss: We have a Turkish saying: "Water runs and finds it's way to river" Meaning all will settle and be good in the end.

Lucy T, your baby seems really grown. :flower: Do you know if it is a boy or a girl? When is it due? 

How are you Vivienne. Are you feeling better with the nausea?

:hi: Kumchen, Traskey Padbrat and HA. 

Lavalux thank you for the prayers. Lucky you have an understanding DH :) It took 2 years for mine to come around to cooperating. Lol

Hearty how are you? You are in my thoughts. This whole thing wih surgery sounds scary but also it is promising. In a good scenario you could walk out with a good condition uterus and have as much babies as you like :). In a semi good scenario, you might have the surgery and still be able to conceive on your own (Say if one of your tubes is closed) The bad scenario means surgery + IVF= lot's of money spent and possibly debt but still have a baby in the end. (Very promising) A face to face conversation with this dr is much needed. Questions like "How many patients did he operated on similar to you? How confident is he about your case. What could be the complications during the surgery? etc etc" I assume you are holding on for the IUI until you make up your mind about the surgery. The money situation is tough but you are a resourcefull woman. I'm sure you will manage in the end.

I talked to one of the drs and he said they have been using this anti TNF treatment for a long time. I am not fully convinced since this treatment is not widely used and you are warned not to be pregnant while you use these drugs. Ironic isn't it? But he said they will wait for 4 weeks after the injection, they use a low dose and they haven't had any birth defects up to now. I decided to go ahead with it. I am an unexplained fertility case and no one has offered any explanation on why I can't get pregnant up to now. This might be the reason who knows. But I just decided to take up this clininc's advice since this is their speciality and what makes them different from the other clinics.
I also found a very good fertility web page for the UK. Lot's of good info and threads about NHS, treatments, drugs and clinics.

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/

The positive feeling of the Xmass seem to have died down. We all need some
:dust::dust: :flower::flower: :kiss::kiss: :hugs::hugs: 

Good luck all


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for the link Skye, I will have a read through today :D


----------



## missyt

MA, don't feel so bad about getting in a fight over breakfast. The first month on was on clomid, DH and I got in a fight over going to church! LOL. That is why I've taken a break from the fertility meds. They made me crazy. Come one, getting in a fight over going to church?!?!

Lavalux, that is great that DH is being supportive. I'm sure after his appointment, whatever the results, he'll take what steps need to be made. Don't worry about expecting a disapointment. I'm like that too. I guess its better than getting your hopes up because the let down is so much greater.

Skye, its not that my stepson and I don't get along. We get along fine. Its that I have had different feelings toward him since I've been having such a hard time TTC. Like I have less patience for him. It isn't that he is a bad kid, he's just a typical 11 year old boy and he is very forgetful. I have to remind him a lot to turn off the lights, tidy up his room, etc. That is where my patience gets short now more lately than before.


----------



## FutureMommie

Twinkle- I completely agree about people being so rude on some of the threads that is why I limit where I post. 

Trasky- I'm sending (((Hugs)))) your way!

MA- I think we all have days like that sometimes, and ttc makes our emotions run high. I find myself having little tiffs with my dh for no reason, it is correct that ttc is really hard on couples. God understands that we get anxious even though he tells us to be anxious about nothing but in everything through prayer and petition present our request to him. He understands that we try to give it over to him and then we pick it back up again, but he hasn't forgotten about us. His timing is perfect and I have to remind my self of that every single day. Sometimes I give it to him one day and pick it back up the next. He knows and understands. This is a season that we are all going thru and we are going to be so much better when he brings us out. I'm looking forward to looking back and seeing what I gained by going thru this, I'm confident that it it is going to be something awesome!

Kumchen- People are so insensetive and don't think, when you haven't been thru it you don't understand. (((hugs)))

HA- Good luck with the medicated cycle I hope you get your bfp on the first try.

Lavalux- I experience the same thoughts, I feel bad when I'm negative about my cycle, when I count myself out before AF shows, I think it's just my way of preparing myself for the bfn, I should just always expect a bfp, becuase even though I try to prepare myself for the bfn, I'm still just as disappointed! 

Missyt- I understand what you mean about the fertitlity meds, they made me super emotional so I took a break too and I'm not certain if or when I'm going back to it. I'm standing on my faith in God right now.

AFM- AF reared her ugly head last night so on to the next cycle. My DH did the sweetest thing without me telling him, he went online and order FertileAid for men and started taking it yesterday, it's suppose to improve sperm count (no issue there) and motility, and he also ordered fertileaid CM for me my CM seems to be non existent now. We are hoping for our bfp soon.


----------



## Kumchen

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- AF reared her ugly head last night so on to the next cycle. My DH did the sweetest thing without me telling him, he went online and order FertileAid for men and started taking it yesterday, it's suppose to improve sperm count (no issue there) and motility, and he also ordered fertileaid CM for me sing my CM seems to be non existent now. We are hoping for our bfp soon.

I am sorry that AF caught up with you. But I have to say your husband sounds very sweet. I just hope he remembers actually taking it. My DH got himself vitamins etc but I have to remind him every single morning about it. 

AFM - I went in to check for a UTI over the weekend but it came up negative. They gave me an antibiotic after having me POAS, which came up negative. They also told me to take regular Tylenol and I am feeling much better. No cramps worth mentioning. But since I am now 11 days late for AF it was suggested I'll have my cervix checked, which will happen on wednesday. She said DH and I might just BD too much. TOO MUCH?! What?! :winkwink:

I am so confused about it all. I have only been off the pill since fall, and regular since then, so I have no idea how "normal" it is to miss a period for me. Just hoping my doctor will not think I'm a complete hypochondriac.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thank you for the hugs FM - I really feel like I need them today!

Sorry I'm not saying much atm, have kind of shut myself down this week & trying not to think too much about ttc before the appt with the FS - have warned Matthew I'm likely to cry lots! 

I'm thinking about you all though xxx


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> Thank you for the hugs FM - I really feel like I need them today!
> 
> Sorry I'm not saying much atm, have kind of shut myself down this week & trying not to think too much about ttc before the appt with the FS - have warned Matthew I'm likely to cry lots!
> 
> I'm thinking about you all though xxx

Good luck with this Twinkle. I hope it goes well for you and they can put together some kind of plan forward :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Traskey said:


> I feel the same about the money. I have no idea where we would find it or even if we could find it. I want to be a mum so badly but I worry about getting into so much debt in order to achieve it. Am I being selfish, wanting this and even considering leaving us with huge debts when it may not be successful?
> 
> But then I think, I know I would regret it if I didn't at least try. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you, losing a pregnancy. I have never been pregnant but I wish things had been better for you :hugs: It must be the hardest thing to get over.
> 
> I am still at the stage of swinging from one point of view to the other. I need to make some decisions soon, as I am almost 39. Like you, still no idea what to do either!

I am nearly 39 ... and like you am swinging from decision to descision... I have talked to my Sis about it, she is a nurse and a Mum of 2... she said there will be a little voice in the back of your head that will tell you what you should do...
It is hard to get over... but you do, otherwise you would just curl up and give up on life. Intead I prefer to think about what I have to live for... a lovely Hubby, a gorgoeus dog, brill friends etc
bloomin wish my lil voice would speak up as I can't hear it right now!:haha:
Maybe all the lovely prayers will help to give us a sign!:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, your dh sounds like such a precious gift. I bet our husbands would get along really well. I'm sorry af came, but hoping the fertilaid helps. MY cm has been crazy too. A bit frustrating. Thank you also for the encouragement and reminder of how great our God is. Usually for the most part I try to be positive. All these pregnancies around me have me wondering if I'll be the one standing alone still waiting. Even where adoption is concerned there's still the financial aspect. It's all overwhelming and sometimes I feel as though I'm in the center of this circle wondering what to tackle first. Then I'm reminded that ME in control isn't actually control at all. I need to stop trying to fill Gods shoes and let HIM do the work. What kinda faith do I actually have when I fear I won't get my way?! I don't know, I've been questioning my lack of giving total control of my life over to God. In fact, my behavior the past week is something I don't want my children to see and mimic. I want to practice what I preach ALL the time and actually put what I read in Gods word to practice. I know I'm far from perfect and I don't need to strive for perfection because otherwise Jesus' life, death and ressurrection wouldn't have been needed. Anyways, all this to say Thank you. When I am weak, He is strong and He's used many of you to minister to me this week. :hug:

Twinkle- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am thinking and praying for you. 

Padbrat, I'm praying for you as well.

I'm overemotional today so as I have tears rolling down my eyes, I honestly pray we'd all get our bfp's together. I'd like nothing more than to share with you gals a beautiful pregnancy and move to the graduate thread. 

Love to you all from a sappy over-emotional chick. :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OsyiGgSlqY&feature=related

Okay, so Skye is right. We lost a little bit of the "christmas" faith.:winkwink: Everyone knows that humankindness and Gods love, power and strength isn't just for Christmas but year round. So instead of wallowing in my own self pity, I'm going to Praise Him even when I'm feeling down and defeated. For He is worthy of my praise. In the midst of playing some spirit-filled songs, my own spirit has been lifted and renewed. It's amazing what a little prayer and praise music can do. So I leave you with the awesome song above for those like me, who feel spent and rely on Gods miracles. May He bless us all in His time and His way as He guides our footsteps. EVEN if it means new directions, and even if it's the road less traveled.:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sorry, one more post. Promise! :winkwink:

I thought I'd share a small update on the adoption process for us. We have the application finished and depending on what happens in the next week, we'll send out the application fee for the agency.

Doug has been doing overtime and was offered a "package deal" for the next 6 weeks because of low staffing of RN's. So he's working extra hours with 6.00 extra an hour for overtime hours and time and a half for weekends on top of that. At the end, He'll get a pretty large bonus at the end of 6 weeks.

We've also finished our adoption website and I wanted to share it with everyone here. Even if we're pregnant, we STILL plan to adopt in the future, so it won't go to waste. Not sure if I told anyone, but we plan to adopt from Ethiopia. Doug has some friends who've also adopted from Ethiopia and the statistics of a child living just to the age of 1 is astounding. Boy or Girl we don't care. Later, we plan to adopt older children through the foster system since we fostered teens in 02'. We'll probably choose boys because boys are the last to be adopted. It's been our hearts desire.

At any rate, while we wait for Gods answers I wanted to share A Home In Our Hearts I think the title is self explanitory to those of us who've waited so long for a child. Because Dr.'s told me it could never happen, Our children were prayed for through adoption. Then Jackson came. Gods little miracle. I'll tell ya, that little boy took a piece of my heart with him to heaven. :cry: But I can't wait as FM says, to see the direction God has for us. It's quite scarey for me, this waiting.


----------



## Kumchen

MA - Congrats on your decision to adopt! I can 't wait to follow your journey! The site looks really nice already. Love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kumchen said:


> MA - Congrats on your decision to adopt! I can 't wait to follow your journey! The site looks really nice already. Love the colors! :thumbup:

Thank you, we're waiting for the blood test on the 8th before we officially turn in the application fee as they will automatically make us wait a year if they find I'm pregnant early on.

There are cases where women have gotten pregnant half way through and they still went to Africa then gave birth to a baby. One in paticular had my cup runneth over as she placed her two baby boys one born in Africa and One born here in the states next to one another....One was almost a year, the other 6 months. I just thought of how close these boys will be to each other and it just warmed my heart. 

My head is all over the place as we wait.:wacko: Either way I know God will provide, but neither choice is an easy path. There's just as many birthing pains in the paper-chase for adoption as there are with a pregnancy.

We'll see. I'm on pins and needles though.:winkwink:


----------



## missyt

FM, I started taking Fertilaid CM too. Wow, sometimes you and I run parallel. I just hope it works for both of us. FX'd.

MA, that is wonderful about adoption. My brother and SIL just adopted a baby girl. I've never seen them so happy.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> I expect AF on Friday. Is that wrong that I am not expecting to get a BFP? If only I could think a bit more positively, but I'm a bit of a worrier sometimes. It's as if I don't want to be hopeful for fear that my disappointment will be greater. This feels like the longest 2ww.
> 
> One piece of good news, my DH made an appointment for Wednesday with his urologist without me having to ask him. He is a little nervous about having to give a sample in a public place. I told him that he could think about Anne Hathaway if he needed to ... he assured me that he'd be focused on his wife while completing the task at hand. :)
> 
> Tonight he wanted to take an epsom salt bath after our long hike today, but said that he realized that he couldn't while we are TTCing, but he hasn't cut down much on the alcohol or switched to boxers. Maybe his tests will come out perfectly, but if they show some issues with sperm count or motility, etc., at least then, I know that he will make some necessary adjustments. I am thankful to have a supportive partner in all this.

Lavalux, I ALWAYS expect a BFN! I think it's a subconscious self-preservation thing. There have been a couple of times where I allowed my imagination to get the better of me (like last month when testing day fell on DH's bday and I allowed myself to imagine what a wonderful bday gift a BFP would be), and it's crushing when it doesn't happen.

My DH made quite a fuss over having to give a sample, but when the time came it was no big deal at all. He was out of the dr's office in under 15 minutes, INCLUDING the waiting room time! 

Forgive me - I don't remember if you've been to an RE yet or not... if you haven't, make sure your DH goes with you when you go. Every time we meet with ours, it's an eye-opening experience for my DH. There is so much about this process that I assume he knows and it turns out he has no clue! But hearing it directly from the RE is so much better than me telling him... if the RE says it, he does it asap... if I say it, I'm nagging him. Go figure! :wacko:





FutureMommie said:


> AFM- AF reared her ugly head last night so on to the next cycle. My DH did the sweetest thing without me telling him, he went online and order FertileAid for men and started taking it yesterday, it's suppose to improve sperm count (no issue there) and motility, and he also ordered fertileaid CM for me my CM seems to be non existent now. We are hoping for our bfp soon.

FM, your DH sounds like a wonderful guy. If I were in your shoes, I would have totally fallen apart over a gesture like that! :cry: I'm sorry AF showed... I hope you get your bfp soon, too. :hugs:




Kumchen said:


> I am so confused about it all. I have only been off the pill since fall, and regular since then, so I have no idea how "normal" it is to miss a period for me. Just hoping my doctor will not think I'm a complete hypochondriac.

Kumchen, do you chart or use OPKs at all? Very curious.... :shrug:




twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry I'm not saying much atm, have kind of shut myself down this week & trying not to think too much about ttc before the appt with the FS - have warned Matthew I'm likely to cry lots!

Twinkle, I am so excited for you that your appt is only a week away!! And don't worry about crying - I totally lost it at our first appt with our RE... and it didn't phase him at all! I think they're used to seeing distraught women!




padbrat said:


> I am nearly 39 ... and like you am swinging from decision to descision... I have talked to my Sis about it, she is a nurse and a Mum of 2... she said there will be a little voice in the back of your head that will tell you what you should do...

Why does it have to be a little voice?? I would prefer a giant booming loudspeaker!! I don't handle uncertainty well!! Then again, maybe all the uncertainty is just the training ground for parenthood.... 




Mommy's Angel said:


> We've also finished our adoption website and I wanted to share it with everyone here. Even if we're pregnant, we STILL plan to adopt in the future, so it won't go to waste. Not sure if I told anyone, but we plan to adopt from Ethiopia. Doug has some friends who've also adopted from Ethiopia and the statistics of a child living just to the age of 1 is astounding. Boy or Girl we don't care. Later, we plan to adopt older children through the foster system since we fostered teens in 02'. We'll probably choose boys because boys are the last to be adopted. It's been our hearts desire.

I have a very good friend who just adopted her son from Ethiopia! Her daughter was born thanks to IVF and she didn't want to go through that again, so they adopted... and are already planning to adopt from Ethiopia again as soon as they're eligible. I'm looking forward to seeing your new site. :flower:


To all of you discussing ttc and tiffs with the DH, boy, you are not kidding. The stress we are all under is unbelievable, and it's way too easy for little thins to build up until someone explodes. I can certainly see how it could tear a couple apart. I try to keep that in mind when I feel my mood swings getting the better of me, and it helps me remember that we're in this together. DH learned very early on to recognize when I'm in a bad mood - he'll first ask if it's anything he did, and if I say no, he just gives me a wide berth and lets me fume or mope or rage or whatever I need to do! 

AFM, I am in a foul mood today. :growlmad: We're bracing for a huge ice storm to hit tonight through Wednesday night - they're predicting over an inch of ice covering everything within the next 24 hours. So I spent the day making sure we have enough food and batteries in case we lose power, and the stores were a mob scene. I tried to find some inner peace while waiting to pay but it was a challenge - some people were getting really ugly with each other, and what's the point of that? 

I should have stopped my progesterone yesterday, meaning AF would have shown today or tomorrow. But if that happened, I'd have to go out in the ice storm to the RE to start my meds and monitoring, and it's just not safe to be on the roads when the weather is like this... sooooo, I kept using the progesterone just to hold off AF for a few more days so I won't have to go to the RE until the end of the week! I am anxious to get started on the meds, but not at the risk of life and limb!

If we lose power I won't be able to post, so if I'm gone for a while, you'll know why. I really hope we don't lose power, though... I can handle winter, and snow, and even ice (because I don't have to go anywhere for the next few days)... but I will not be nice if we lose power!


----------



## Kumchen

HappyAuntie said:


> Kumchen, do you chart or use OPKs at all? Very curious.... :shrug!

HA - I do not chart, but the predicted Ovulation day was the 5th of this month, my CM looked and felt right as well (TMI, sorry) and the OPKs I started about 5 days before faded in until it was the darkest on the 5th. Those OPKs drove me nuts though since they are not as obvious as I'd like them to be. I hope you guys don't mind me posting a picture of the OPK. I am still not sure if this one would have counted, since the line is not all solid. 

I'd be happy to learn from you all, so let me know whatever you think. I blurred the yucky part, lol. If this is the wrong thread for this, please let me know.
 



Attached Files:







01052011positiveOPK.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> We've also finished our adoption website and I wanted to share it with everyone here. Even if we're pregnant, we STILL plan to adopt in the future, so it won't go to waste. Not sure if I told anyone, but we plan to adopt from Ethiopia. Doug has some friends who've also adopted from Ethiopia and the statistics of a child living just to the age of 1 is astounding. Boy or Girl we don't care. Later, we plan to adopt older children through the foster system since we fostered teens in 02'. We'll probably choose boys because boys are the last to be adopted. It's been our hearts desire.
> 
> I have a very good friend who just adopted her son from Ethiopia! Her daughter was born thanks to IVF and she didn't want to go through that again, so they adopted... and are already planning to adopt from Ethiopia again as soon as they're eligible. I'm looking forward to seeing your new site. :flower:
> 
> 
> To all of you discussing ttc and tiffs with the DH, boy, you are not kidding. The stress we are all under is unbelievable, and it's way too easy for little thins to build up until someone explodes. I can certainly see how it could tear a couple apart. I try to keep that in mind when I feel my mood swings getting the better of me, and it helps me remember that we're in this together. DH learned very early on to recognize when I'm in a bad mood - he'll first ask if it's anything he did, and if I say no, he just gives me a wide berth and lets me fume or mope or rage or whatever I need to do!
> 
> AFM, I am in a foul mood today. :growlmad: We're bracing for a huge ice storm to hit tonight through Wednesday night - they're predicting over an inch of ice covering everything within the next 24 hours. So I spent the day making sure we have enough food and batteries in case we lose power, and the stores were a mob scene. I tried to find some inner peace while waiting to pay but it was a challenge - some people were getting really ugly with each other, and what's the point of that?
> 
> I should have stopped my progesterone yesterday, meaning AF would have shown today or tomorrow. But if that happened, I'd have to go out in the ice storm to the RE to start my meds and monitoring, and it's just not safe to be on the roads when the weather is like this... sooooo, I kept using the progesterone just to hold off AF for a few more days so I won't have to go to the RE until the end of the week! I am anxious to get started on the meds, but not at the risk of life and limb!
> 
> If we lose power I won't be able to post, so if I'm gone for a while, you'll know why. I really hope we don't lose power, though... I can handle winter, and snow, and even ice (because I don't have to go anywhere for the next few days)... but I will not be nice if we lose power!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: I don't think it's been just the OB either. :lol: I remember the drama in the regular Dr.'s office. Of course a couple weeks later I found I was pregnant. :rofl: I wonder what they think of all their patients emotional rants. :haha:
> 
> The journey your friends have been on sounds like such a lovely one. I'm sure getting there was very hard but the blessings in the end must have been SO worth it.:cloud9:
> 
> That's a great idea about what your hubby does. I'll have to share that with mine. Doug says men are simple creatures. He said women are SO complicated. :shrug::dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## HappyAuntie

Kumchen said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Kumchen, do you chart or use OPKs at all? Very curious.... :shrug!
> 
> HA - I do not chart, but the predicted Ovulation day was the 5th of this month, my CM looked and felt right as well (TMI, sorry) and the OPKs I started about 5 days before faded in until it was the darkest on the 5th. Those OPKs drove me nuts though since they are not as obvious as I'd like them to be. I hope you guys don't mind me posting a picture of the OPK. I am still not sure if this one would have counted, since the line is not all solid.
> 
> I'd be happy to learn from you all, so let me know whatever you think. I blurred the yucky part, lol. If this is the wrong thread for this, please let me know.Click to expand...

I use the digital OPKs for that very reason - takes all the guesswork out of it. That one certainly looks positive to me, though. I read somewhere that the lines usually won't be solid, so you're only looking for the darkest part of the line to be darker than the control line... but I can't remember where I read that, so you may want to take it with a grain of salt.

I only use the digital HPTs for that reason, too. They're expensive, but even that is a good thing - it forces me to wait for 14 dpo and only do one test... no incessant POAS and squinting and tearing tests apart and holding them up to super-bright lights and wondering if it's a faulty IC ("internet cheapie" test) or if it's an evap line and on and on and on... I just don't need to subject myself to that insanity every month. 

As for TMI, no need to apologize - I don't think anything is off limits here! :haha:


----------



## missyt

:growlmad:Okay, I'm trying really hard not to have a mental meltdown right now. My old roommate from almost 6 years ago found me on FB. She has a beautiful boy about 3 years old and she is 4 years younger than me. Ugh. Then another friend, my age, that I used to hang out with around that time just gave birth to a baby boy about 2 months ago. One of my best friends who moved away about the same time, who is a little bit older than me, now has 2 children. All the girls I used to hang out with when I was single have children. I guess I was the one in 4 of that group that can't have kids. This is really depressing. DH is in class right now so I have no one's shoulder to cry on but you girls. At least you all know what I'm going through. I just want to cry right now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> :growlmad:Okay, I'm trying really hard not to have a mental meltdown right now. My old roommate from almost 6 years ago found me on FB. She has a beautiful boy about 3 years old and she is 4 years younger than me. Ugh. Then another friend, my age, that I used to hang out with around that time just gave birth to a baby boy about 2 months ago. One of my best friends who moved away about the same time, who is a little bit older than me, now has 2 children. All the girls I used to hang out with when I was single have children. I guess I was the one in 4 of that group that can't have kids. This is really depressing. DH is in class right now so I have no one's shoulder to cry on but you girls. At least you all know what I'm going through. I just want to cry right now.

We have the future to look forward to. It hurts to see we've "fallen behind" but it doesn't mean we'll never have that dream of a baby to hold. Keep moving forward and pushing through the thoughts in your head. I think we all need to stay positive and I too am glad we have each other here. 

There's nothing more encouraging than women who've been there. In all honesty, I don't know what I'd do if God didn't lead me to this bunch of kind-hearted women. It helps during times like these.:hugs::flower:


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hello. Spent the last 20-30 minutes trying to catch up with you all! I love how close you all are and you are all so supportive!:flower:

I wish I had more time to respond to each and every one of you; you're all fabulous and even with the ups and downs I can see how positive you all are in your heart of hearts! 

AFM: (speaking of God working in His own wonderful way), I start a new job today! It's actually in the same company and within the same building, but a totally new job! I used to be front desk reception and processor (work in the financial biz) and now I am moving to the back of the building as the Region Director's Executive Assistant. This is a bigger position for me but I gave up a few perks working reception because in that position I was employed by our head office. Now, I am employed by the RD (so any perks will come out of his own pocket - so naturally there are less of them... although he's a great guy). On the plus side though, my new boss is way more flexible with time off etc etc than my old boss. The time issue was a concern for me going into the TTC journey because the clinic is on the other side of the city so any appointments I will be having will take a big chunk of the day away. I think my old boss would have gotten tired of it all pretty quickly. Plus, now that I don't have to have a happy face ON all the time for the phone calls and the clients and the consultants walking through the front door, I don't have to worry about all the stressful times that (I'm sure) I will be going through! I've been thanking God for 2 weeks now because I KNOW He's taken care of my worries by handing me this new job! :thumbup:

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and share my good news. I will catch up soon, but know that even though you're new to my life, I'm rooting for all of you and happy to know you! :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

missyt - I know that feeling of falling behind. I stayed single after many of my friends got married and settled down. They thought I was too picky or liked my independence too much, but I just hadn't found the right guy yet and I'm glad the timing worked out the way it did in retrospect. You will feel better when you are holding your baby in your arms and on the plus side, you will have the empathy to understand how others who are trying may be sensitive to your situation. I don't believe God tests us, but we do learn a lot during the waiting.

Thanks for the praise music. I am Lutheran and we sing all the old hymns. I only hear that kind of music when I visit my friend's church, but I've heard that one before it is always uplifting. I have a faith-based book to recommend to those TTCing if you are interested. It is called "Seven Spiritual Gifts Of Waiting" by Holly W. Whitcomb. I have it in my nightstand table so I can reach for it whenever I need a reminder about patience, loss of control, living in the present, compassion, gratitude, humility, and trust in God. I highly recommend this book. 

My DH and I have talked about adopting too, so I will check out the website. His boss and wife have a beautiful, bright Chinese girl that they adopted about 8 years ago. I had a meltdown when I realized that my Plan B (if I couldn't conceive naturally) was not an option for us. In China, both wife & husband have to be under the age of 50, if neither has been married before, then you must have been married for 2 years, if one is divorced, you must be married for 5 years before you can put in an application. Since we got married in June, I am 39, DH is 47, and he was married before, we will not make the age cut off for China's adoptions. I will need to explore Ethiopia and other countries without such strict limitations. Thanks for the suggestion, MA.

Kumchen, I used the OPKs with the smiley face. Much easier to read and very reliable. Can you find Clearbulue easy digital opks where you are? They are the best.

My BBT temp dropped a bit today, AF expected tomorrow or Thursday, so I am not expecting at BFP for this cycle, but I am letting myself hope because I figure I will be just as disappointed with a BFN whether I hoped for a + or not. I am also going to see my old therapist for a "tune-up" appointment this afternoon. She always gives it to me straight and never lets me leave the office without a plan going forward - whether it's charting my feelings in a journal for 1 month, having a conversation with DH about something bothering me, researching adoptions, focusing on things that I can control like saving/debt repayment. 

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day and stays safe and warm. It's a chilly, overcast day here in Atlanta.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jenny, That's GREAT news. Woohoo! Can't wait to hear your ttc journey dear friend!

Lavalux, don't feel bad, we thought we were going to do China since 02'. They changed stipulations in 06' and also have a bmi criteria. So by 07' when my husband graduated from nursing school and we were ready to apply, we were forced out. 

There are other countries depending on how much time off at a time you can get off. Ethiopia, Guatamala, Russia, Kazakstan (though you have to stay in their country almost a month for court, etc.) There is also MANY boys available in Japan and other Asian countries. Those who are orphaned from their parents are considered bad blood line and relatives refuse to adopt them, they are considered bad omens sadly.

There are options out there for you. :hugs Childrens World Adoption agency. CWA.org OR All Gods Children is a GREAT place to adopt from Ethiopia.

I love hymns too. I think there's a good balance to really know those solid hymns. They teach solid scripture. I also love my contemporary stuff too. I like to feed my spirit with contemporary music instead of the mainstream stuff which seems to keep getting more and more risque lately. There are no bounderies anymore. The more lines entertainers cross the more popular they seem to become.


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- love the site, I'm praying for your bfp and for your adoption to go thru. If he can do it for Abraham and Sarai he can do it for us too!

Missyt- Wow! I hope the fertileaid CM works for both of us. As I get older (37) I find that I don't have as much anymore. I know what you mean about feeling left behind, both of my best friends have children already, and most of the girls I was friends with in highschool have kids too. I must admit that I've had the same thoughts but when I look back over my life most things have happend for me later in life than my friends but It has all been perfect timing and when it happend it always worked out for the good. I tell myself that and as I'm writing this post it is again a reminder to me. I know when I get my bfp it will be no different, it will be oh so sweet and in perfect time. This ttc thing has been hard and during the process I have done lots of soul searching and i've been forced to remind myself how good God has been and how he has made no mistakes in my life even when I became impatient and discouraged. So find that thing that helps you get thru, not to say you won't have bad days, I have some horrible days sometimes but I get thru and keep going, and we keep going because we really want to be Mom's, keep believing that your time is coming because it is, and you are going to be over the moon. Sorry, I didn't mean to be preachy!:hug:

HA- I've been following the news and hearing about the storm, I am in NC so no threat here but I hope that you come thru the storm ok and of course without loosing power. Just rent a bunch of movies and enjoy the time at home, I hope your mood gets better.

Jenny- Welcome and congrats on you new job it sounds like it's all working in your favor.

Lauvalux- I hope AF stays away but if she rears her ugly head, I'm rooting for you next cycle, and I love the positive attitude, remember to Expect the great!


----------



## missyt

Lavalux, I think it really stinks the limitations they put on people who want to adopt. Its like you said, its not our fault that it took us a while to find the right one. Both DH and I were married before and it was a mistake for both of us. If we would've found each other at 23 it would be a perfect world, right?

MA, thanks for the adoption info about the other countries. I have looked into it, since my brother adopted. All the information made my head spin. And since we don't live close to a city, we'd have to take the time to go to an agency. DH works and goes to school so we'd have to wait until summer to take the time to apply for adoption. I can't believe some countries have a BMI criteria. That is just crazy to me.


----------



## lavalux

I will check out those websites!!


----------



## missyt

FM, I feel the same way about my CM (I'll be 37 in April). Years ago when I saw it I'd be grossed out not knowing that it actually had a purpose. Oh, the things I didn't know back then when I was on a quest to find the right man. Anyway, I'm due to O on Friday. I read to take Mucinex or something with Guaifenesin in it to thin out thick CM to make it more fertile and receptive to sperm a few days before O and leading up to it. I took two yesterday when I got home from work and by 9:30 at night I definately noticed a HUGE difference in my CM. When DH got home I convinced him to BD. I took the OPK this morning and it was negative. I know I have a couple more days and I'll test again tomorrow but I couldn't believe the difference I saw in the CM. I just thought I'd pass that along in hopes that it will help you too and you'll notice a difference. I know what I read said to becareful not to choose certain products that will dry up the CM. Like not to use certain types of Robutussion. But Mucinex is what did it for me.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Missy, for some agencies, you don't have to travel to an actual agency. Sometimes all you have to do is phone interviews and use a local caseworker for the homestudies. It all depends upon the route you go through. If you go through foster to adopt locally, you take certification courses for fostering. You can choose to actually foster and adopt the children that may come into your custody once their released OR you can choose to only "foster" children who are already released for adoption. Here there are many boys. The sad part is that older boys go last and the statistics for older african american boys being adopted is even harder. Our heart is with boys in the foster system one day. I don't care what color they are....they've all been prayed for and are all mine when they come to my home. We'll celebrate who they are and who God made them to be.

We fostered teens in Ohio. Girls. That was CRAZY! Oh my goodness did we ever skip the cute stage and go right to the rebellious. But it was SO rewarding and we learned more from our girls than I'm sure they could have ever learned from us. I even keep in contact with two of them through facebook. That time in my life taught me about alot of things. My girls were from all walks of life and all races. To even walk into a grocery store without people staring at my family was frustrating. I later shared with the girls that people are afraid of what they don't know. It was then that I was able to share God with them. It was amazing how He worked in most of them. Self esteem was a HUGE issue. We KNOW we'll one day foster to adopt teens again. I'd just like to experience infancy or toddler stages first.

There are a TON of options though and I wish we had a home big enough to give them all homes. I have SO much love for my children. I've even prayed for their birth families. Those who freely choose to give their children up for a life they can't give themselves and even those who lose custody because of a trial in their lives. Instead of getting angry, I just pray for them all. Mostly I pray for my kids wherever they are. It's weird, but I've missed them for ten years and they've been in my heart for that long.

FM, I think we could be sisters. :lol: Everything for us has been much later in life too. Sometimes I tell Doug that I feel as though I'm 30 going on 15 with some of the decisions we've made of the years that have taken us so long to make. I'm glad we did though and know that Gods plan is SO much better.

Thank you also for your encouragement. Isn't it amazing that she was pregnant at 90?! I also think of Hannah who gave her son unto the Lord and asked Him to provide more. He is SO loving and SO faithful.

I pray you all have a BRIGHTER Day today! :hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, because we still have power this morning! :happydance: Waiting on the second wave of the storm to hit, and that's when they think we'll start having power problems so we're not off the hook yet. As I was eating breakfast this morning I heard the sound of ice being cracked - looked out the window and the 9yo boy who lives next door was clearing OUR front stoop for us! He's the nicest kid - when he finishes his own sidewalk he usually starts on ours before I even have a chance to get bundled up and get out there! I need to bake him some cookies or something as a thank you.

About Mucinex, just be very careful that you're taking plain Mucinex and not Mucinex-D or anything like that. I have taken 2/day for about 5 years now for chronic sinusitis (I have pretty bad allergies) and all 3 doctors (two OBs and my RE) have ok'd it. :thumbup: 

The rational side of my brain can certainly understand why some countries have tightened their regulations on who can adopt there - they want to make sure that they are adopting out to healthy parents who have a good shot at living long enough to raise their kids. But the emotional side of me wants to throw a fit over it - it certainly denies kids the chance to be raised by some phenomenal people, and there are no guarantees in life at all - the healthy 25-year-olds who've been married 5 years could get divorced as soon as they get home, or could get hit by a bus on their way to work one day, you know?? With China, so much of their changes were about changes in their own domestic financial situation, though - with their growing middle class, more infertile Chinese can afford to adopt, so it really became a case of supply and demand... as awful as it is to think about kids as commerce, the simple fact is there are fewer Chinese babies available for international adoption now so they had to do something.... :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello, because we still have power this morning! :happydance: Waiting on the second wave of the storm to hit, and that's when they think we'll start having power problems so we're not off the hook yet. As I was eating breakfast this morning I heard the sound of ice being cracked - looked out the window and the 9yo boy who lives next door was clearing OUR front stoop for us! He's the nicest kid - when he finishes his own sidewalk he usually starts on ours before I even have a chance to get bundled up and get out there! I need to bake him some cookies or something as a thank you.
> 
> About Mucinex, just be very careful that you're taking plain Mucinex and not Mucinex-D or anything like that. I have taken 2/day for about 5 years now for chronic sinusitis (I have pretty bad allergies) and all 3 doctors (two OBs and my RE) have ok'd it. :thumbup:
> 
> The rational side of my brain can certainly understand why some countries have tightened their regulations on who can adopt there - they want to make sure that they are adopting out to healthy parents who have a good shot at living long enough to raise their kids. But the emotional side of me wants to throw a fit over it - it certainly denies kids the chance to be raised by some phenomenal people, and there are no guarantees in life at all - the healthy 25-year-olds who've been married 5 years could get divorced as soon as they get home, or could get hit by a bus on their way to work one day, you know?? With China, so much of their changes were about changes in their own domestic financial situation, though - with their growing middle class, more infertile Chinese can afford to adopt, so it really became a case of supply and demand... as awful as it is to think about kids as commerce, the simple fact is there are fewer Chinese babies available for international adoption now so they had to do something.... :nope:

Your right about the supply and demand. It happens in many countries but especially in China. It is sad to put a price on the life of a child. I mean, children stuck in any system over a family even if they have 10 years to live is much better than the girls in China who if don't get adopted will in many cases be sent to prostitution to work. It's just awful.:cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

After having a rant about DH watching programmes about babies I had a talk to him but then tuned in today to my guilty secret day time soap 'Doctors' and it was all about miscarriage and getting rid of a baby - am still sobbing when I think about it. DH is at work & I have to go out to a meeting before he get's home.
I also had an email from the friend who started TTC at the same time as I we did & got pregnant 1st cycle saying she hoped I was ok '& counting down the days until my hospital appointment' I know she was being nice but everyone I've told about it seems to think that this appt will solve all my problems when I know its going to be a total nightmare so I'm dreading it, not looking forward to it! Its starting to affect my work now too - twice so far I've been somewhere & had a phone call saying 'have you forgotten about our meeting?' and its only Tuesday!!


----------



## 1gapeach

Count me in - I am a total newbie at this but I am 35 and have been TTC #1 for 9 months.....had first round of clomid 50mg last month. Hoping for a positive outcome SOON!


----------



## Traskey

Twinkle, I am sorry that you are worried about your appointment with the FS next week. I can empathise as I was wound up to a complete state before mine. I am not going to tell you that it will have the answers to everything, mine wasn't, but I am hoping that they can at least give you the bigger picture. A plan forward would be good but not always possible with the NHS, I know. I will keep my fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hugs: Twinkle. It sounds like the NHS is such a pain. I'm praying for favor over all the beurocracy and hubub. Praying that you'll find peace, comfort, strength and VICTORY with a pregnancy.

Welcome 1gapeach! :hugs: Glad you came by and looking forward to getting to know you. I know you'll just love the ladies on this thread. They're all AWESOME!!

Looks like we're getting another foot of snow overnight. We've had a hundred and something inches already over the winter months. I live in the Syracuse area and we're one of the highest in the nation here for snow. I actually love the storms as long as people are safe. THEN there's another one that's due next week. CARAZY!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I just wanted to let you know that the woman who started this thread, Vicky, is going in for an emergency C-section tomorrow. She is 34 weeks and 4 days and her baby hasn't been gaining weight. They want to get the baby out ASAP to give her a better chance.

Please, everyone send their prayers that Vicky and baby girl get through this ok. Vicky already had a 2nd trimester loss and an early loss. She needs this baby to be ok. 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh no poor Vicky!! I won't rush over & hassle her but if you speak to her/message her tell her I'm praying for her & send our love xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hearty, thank you so much for letting us know. I'll be praying for them....


----------



## jennybobenny

I haven't "met" Vicki yet, but I'm definitely sending prayers out for her and her baby!

If you'd prefer a drug-free alternative to increasing cm, I tried the grapefruit theory out last month and I couldn't believe the results!! I usually only had ewcm on the day before and day of O and not really a whole lot at that, but last month after only eating a half grapefruit a day, I had soooooo much ewcm for 5 days!! I was shocked!

Just watching the news and seeing the footage of the storms out east. Wow! Hope everyone is surviving this okay!

Send a prayer out for those in Egypt too please. My aunt lives in Cairo. I have no idea if she's okay, bunkered in, flew out of there or what. All I can do is pray for her.

And I totally hear you all on the judgements about being picky or whatever. The judgements doubled when I told ppl I was going to become a mom by myself because "I can wait for Mr. Right; my eggs cannot". Even my doctor joked that maybe I was too picky with men! Only my mom understands because she and my late father always taught me not to settle for a man who treats me less than I deserve. (They witnessed me date Mr. Wrong more than once or twice!) I'm actually very independent, so therefore don't need to be treated like a princess... that should make me very "low-maintenance" but yet, people assume I have too high standards? Whatever. :shrug: If a man is intimidated by how self-sufficient I am, then they are just not the right man for me. The right guy for me will show up when he shows up. And if he doesn't - I have a very happy life on my own. Miss the cuddles sometimes though. :blush:

First day of work on my new job was AWESOME! I hope every day is this good! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for Vicky :hug: I wish there were words to make it easier. She is in our thoughts and we hope that her and the baby stay well.


----------



## Kumchen

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to let you know that the woman who started this thread, Vicky, is going in for an emergency C-section tomorrow. She is 34 weeks and 4 days and her baby hasn't been gaining weight. They want to get the baby out ASAP to give her a better chance.
> 
> Please, everyone send their prayers that Vicky and baby girl get through this ok. Vicky already had a 2nd trimester loss and an early loss. She needs this baby to be ok.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I hope everything will go well for her and her baby. I am not a religious person by any means, but I do believe that good thoughts and hope can achieve a lot.


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, don't worry about going to the FS. I always think the worse thing is not knowing. At least going through all the tests you'll be able to find out if there is something you can fix so that you can get your BFP.

Heart Tree, that is so sad about Vicky. My prayers are definately with her. 

Jennybobenny, I don't care what anyone says, I think its great you are doing this yourself. Society makes too many rules. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies. I'm not a religious person either, but I know a lot of you are. I figured every bit could help right now. She lives in Athens, Greece so she only has 2 hours until her C-section. I promise to update you when I know more. Thanks again for your kind words and prayers.

Ok, now I'm going to go back and catch up with all of you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm not a religious person either, but I know a lot of you are. I figured every bit could help right now. She lives in Athens, Greece so she only has 2 hours until her C-section. I promise to update you when I know more. Thanks again for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> Ok, now I'm going to go back and catch up with all of you.

Please do so. Vicky and I have a connection with our past experiences. She is and will continue to be in our prayers along with the baby.

Lord, I take the time right now to pray for Vicky and her beautiful baby that you helped to create. I pray that you would give wisdom and guide the hands and minds of the medical staff as they work to heal Vicky and her baby.

Lord, I don't know why this has happened or what is going on with the baby and with vicky's health, but I pray YOU as The Great Physician would have your mighty hand in the treatment and healing process. Help the baby grow, give the baby the nourishment he or she needs and continue to develop the lungs, heart, mind, and every organ in the body. 

I pray also that you would give peace which surpasses ALL understanding to our sister Vicky. Holy Spirit, reign down on her and fill her. Calm her mind, body and spirit as you heal her body. Finally I pray for Victory through Jesus in and through His MIGHTY name....AMEN!



Just a prayer that she may "visually" see she's being prayed for and know that Doug and I will be praying around the clock tonight. God is good and I know He'll come through. May He have the glory as we celebrate the birth and healing of baby and mommy. Love you Vicky my friend. :hugs::kiss: ((add prayer emoticon here too))


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jenny, We've been praying for Egypt and actually the whole middle east. What's going on is exciting for their freedom, but the muslim extremists have used this opportunity to try to gain control. What most people don't understand is that we're watching an unknown going on right now and it may spread throughout the middle east. It's pretty scarey right now to watch. Your aunt is in our prayers and the people of Egypt. I pray also that they may find freedom, but also be able to stand up against the extremists who wish to overthrow the government and take over control.


----------



## heart tree

Traskey, :hugs: hugs to you dear woman for getting bad news this week. I had a similar experience last week and it can really knock you off your feet. You will find your footing again, but it may take some time to process the information you got. 

Oh MA, you are in the thick of it right now, aren&#8217;t you. The TWW is hard enough without people announcing their pregnancies. You are a week away from your blood test. Hang in there. And well done moving forward with adoption. I have two adopted siblings and I love them like blood siblings. Thank you for that gorgeous prayer for Vicky. :hugs:

HA, I&#8217;m so sorry about the BFN. I&#8217;m also very sorry to hear about your aunt. You said something that struck a chord with me. You said you are so sick of putting things on hold because you might be pregnant. I feel the same way. I&#8217;m also terrified to plan things away from DH in case I miss a month of ovulating. It is difficult to live life to the fullest right now.

Padbrat, I also have similar thoughts as you about women who don&#8217;t take care of themselves and end up having baby after baby. I don&#8217;t understand it at all. It just proves to me that bad things happen to good people. There isn&#8217;t rhyme or reason to it in my mind. As for the money factor, I feel your concern. We are facing an unbelievable amount of costs and I&#8217;m not sure if going into debt is what we should do. Nor do I think DH is willing to go into debt over this. Such difficult decisions. My little voice tells me to do anything I can to get a baby, debt or not. My husband&#8217;s little voice is a bit different. Our little voices might get into a fight at some point, but for now we&#8217;re on the same page.

Lavalux, good luck on Friday. I really hope it is a BFP for you! Your DH will get through giving his sample just fine. That&#8217;s great that he took the initiative. FYI, the month I made my DH pay $700 and get a SA was the month I got pregnant the first time! Good for you for seeing your therapist. Can you post your chart? One temp drop doesn&#8217;t mean anything. If it continues to drop, it might mean AF is coming. 

Thanks for the words of encouragement Skye. I&#8217;m still waiting to hear back from the surgeon to see if surgery is an option. I&#8217;ve decided to put IUI on hold until I know more about surgery. I had a major meltdown on the phone with my mother on Saturday. I was so depressed all weekend I could barely get myself off the couch. My mother offered us some money to help with whatever path we choose. It makes me feel better, but still I can&#8217;t help but think sometimes that I&#8217;m not going to get this much desired baby. Sigh. I&#8217;m feeling a bit better this week, but am definitely still in a funk.

As for you, I think you are making the right decision. Since no other doctors can figure anything out, why not try this. It sounds like everything would be out of your system by the time you are pregnant. I can&#8217;t wait to hear how it goes.

FM, sorry about AF honey. You have such a good attitude. Pre-seed has worked wonders for me in the CM department. Mucinex as well. I found it in the pill form which is much better than drinking cough syrup. Good luck this upcoming cycle. 

Twinkle, I hope you get some answers with your appointment with the FS. In my experience, I didn&#8217;t get as much as I hoped for. I just had a lot of tests ordered and then had to wait for the results. But my situation is a lot different than yours. I hope they give you a some direction.

Kumchen, that surely looks like a positive OPK to me! Like HA, I use the digital ones with the smiley face. I was sick of the guess work. I also bought a CBFM. It gives readings of low, high and peak. When it starts reading High, I start using the super cheap OPKs. Once they start getting dark, then I switch to the digital OPKs. That way I don&#8217;t spend a fortune on the digi OPKs. 

Missy, sorry you had a mental meltdown honey. It&#8217;s bound to happen from time to time. I bet each and every one of us has had more than one. Yes, you can always cry to us. 

Hello Jenny and 1gapeach. Welcome! Good luck on your journeys. I hope you aren&#8217;t here for long. 

Whew, another long one from me. Sorry I don't keep up more regularly.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It's good to see you when your on here hearty. Your presence is always missed dear friend. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies, 

Just stopping by quickly to say I saw Hearty's note about Vicky. Please know we will be praying for her and her sweet baby. Hearty please update us when you can. Love and hugs to all of you! 

Angela


----------



## FutureMommie

1Gapeach- Welcome, the ladies here are so lovely!

Twinkle- Try not to be to discouraged,I'm hoping that your appt goes great!

MA- Stay safe and warm in the storm,I've been following although I'm In NC! That was a beautiful prayer for Vicky and her little one.

Heart tree- Thank you for letting us know about Vicky, praying and hoping that she and her baby will both be healthy

Jenny- Praying for you aunt in Egypt.

Thanks for the advice on grapefruit, I may try that too, every little bit helps.

Another reason why I love this thread is because you are all open minded, and although everyone isn't religious you don't shy away from commenting and supporting those of us that are!!!! Love you ladies!


----------



## MrsJ08

Sorry ladies - flying visit from me as my MIL has been here for a week :gun:

HA - thanks for letting us know about Vicky. My thoughts are with her and her little baby. I'll be checking back for updates

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Still continuing to pray for Vicky and the baby. Waiting patiently to hear whats going on. May God bless both mommy and baby and help baby to grow, develop and mature healthfully in Jesus name.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Another reason why I love this thread is because you are all open minded, and although everyone isn't religious you don't shy away from commenting and supporting those of us that are!!!! Love you ladies!

Here,here!! As I've said, this thread of women are beyond AWESOME. I don't know what I would have done had God not led me to this thread. The love, encouragement, prayers and understanding. The world would be a better place with the kind of unconditional friendship in this forum. Just thought I'd tell you all that your lovely. :hug:


P.S., the snowstorm we were supposed to get fell short. We barely got any. Supposedly we're due to get another "huge" storm next week. Don't know if we should believe it though. Haha


----------



## missyt

Any news on Vicky yet?


----------



## FutureMommie

AF showed on Sunday, it was pretty light so I was expecting that it would be heavier the next day, well to my suprised no, it was barely there, I was fine wearing a panty liner after I got home from work, and over night nothing more, I tested again just to make sure I wasn't pg and got a bfn. Now today it is completly gone. I didn't take any meds this month but I"m not sure whats going on, it totally wasn't a regular af, any thoughts?

MrsJ08- your profile pic is adorable!


----------



## heart tree

Well no official news from Vicky yet, but her family and friends started posting congratulation comments on her FB page. She had a girl. That's all I know. I don't imagine I'll hear from her right away, but as far as I know, all is ok right now. Thanks for the prayers ladies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> AF showed on Sunday, it was pretty light so I was expecting that it would be heavier the next day, well to my suprised no, it was barely there, I was fine wearing a panty liner after I got home from work, and over night nothing more, I tested again just to make sure I wasn't pg and got a bfn. Now today it is completly gone. I didn't take any meds this month but I"m not sure whats going on, it totally wasn't a regular af, any thoughts?
> 
> MrsJ08- your profile pic is adorable!


I had an issue with odd flow In December so they did a pelvic sonogram and found that my estrogen level was low and my lining was thin. So they gave me a prescription for estrogen to get the lining up. Maybe check that out? I've heard that the estrogen pill I've been given has done REALLY well for women ttc.

In the end, I only had very light blood because there was no lining to shed. I'm not sure if the drugs we're on does something to the lining or not. It's worth a check though.


Hearty, please let us know when you find out anything. Both Vicky and baby have been on my heart. There's not a moment I don't think about her. 

Still praying for the babys organs to continue to develop, for mom and baby to be well and bonding and for victory over the whole situation in Jesus name I pray...AMEN


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Rebekah, I will surely keep you updated as soon as I know. Another lovely B&Ber lost her bean today. It has been such a rollercoaster day of life and death.

FM, I don't know what it could be if it isn't a BFP. Rebekah has some sound advice though. Maybe it is estrogen.


----------



## lavalux

I am so happy to hear that Vicky's baby was delivered safely. I will continue to pray for her and her family, as well as their new addition.

I am supposed to get AF tomorrow. I thought that I had some spotting late last night and put a tampon in today (TMI ... sorry) but when I got home an hour ago, nothing much was on it. My BBT was up to 98.4 this morning. I guess that I will get a proper period tomorrow. Ironic that I'm hurrying my period up this cycle. 

FM- Seems like you are getting confusing signals with your AF. Keep me posted

DH went to Dr. today and they referred him to a FS to give his sample so he will call and make another appt tomorrow. He told his urologist our ages and these were the recommendations: no hot baths, saunas, or long hot showers; switch to boxers, coffee & wine in moderation; and sex every other day during my fertile time instead of every day to build up his swimmers. My DH did get a girl her was casually dating pregnant when he was just out of college and she chose to have an abortion so the DR seemed to think that even though that was a long time ago, he won't have any fertility issues. That part of the conversation brought up some weird conflicting feelings in me.

My therapist recommended two books by a colleague, Alice Domar. First one is "Healing Mind, Healthy Woman;" second is "Six Steps To Increased Fertility" ... she also wrote one called "Overcoming Infertility." Ever heard of these books?


----------



## heart tree

Lava I'd love to stalk your chart if you feel like posting it. If not, I understand. If you don't start AF tomorrow, will you test? Spotting like that could mean you are pregnant. 

It must be hard to know your DH got someone else pregnant. An old boyfriend of mine gave a baby up for adoption and I never really got over it. I couldn't help but think that he shared something sacred with another woman and if he and I ever had a child, it wouldn't be as special. We broke up so it ended up being a mute point. 

I haven't heard of those books. I'll google them.


----------



## Vivienne

Yay for Vicki and her new beautiful baby girl! :baby:
Still lurking to follow my dear friends :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Yay for Vicki and her new beautiful baby girl! :baby:
> Still lurking to follow my dear friends :hugs:

How's the morning sickness dear?!:hugs: Hoping your feeling better now.:kiss::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Hi all :) Can't keep up with this thread anymore, so much happening in a short period of time. And some of it is worrying news unfortunately. I hope Vicky's baby is all right. Hearty please pass my love and good wishes to her. Also the mother of the little beanie that's gone. I hope she recovers soon. Will pray for both. :)

Missyt TTC long term is horribly frustrating. So sorry you are feeling low at the moment. I think the emotions in TTC comes in waves. Sometimes you feel very hopeful and breezy and sometimes it is sad and frustrating. :hugs::hugs: I hope you are feeling better now. I believe we will all have our babies in the end and that baby will be appreciated and cherished more than many unlucky babies.

FM sigh for the BFN. :( Sorry babes. I tried grapefruit juice for EWCM. Just drank a glass or two everyday in the beginning of my cycle and it worked wonders. Preseed also good but it gets a bit yucky if you put too much. Good luck.

HA I hope u r still storm free and have the power although you haven't posted yesterday. Did you start the medicated cycle?

Twinkle, did u watch the last My Big Fat Gypsy wedding? I missed it. But the first one was sooo hilarious. I will catch up when I get back. Can't help but mention it :) hehehehe.Don't worry too much about the appt hun. It will be good for you cause you will have a good action plan in the end. Try to prepare yourself mentally for it. All the infertility appointments are somewhat depressing cause nobody wants to hear someone telling them that their body doesn't work properly. I usually cry after every appointment or feel like a truck just hit me. But afterwards it's good to have some answers so I feel good.

Padbrat :kiss: How's the lil voice doing?

Rebekah, thank you for the lovely prayers. How many kids did you foster? I think that is amazing. I wish I could do that too. Fostering is a huge responsibility and must be very emotional. You have a lot of experience in parenting already. You will be a great mum soon:kiss:

Hi Jenny. Welcome to the thread. So if you don't have a partner are you going to have a sperm donor? I think that's a great idea. One of my close friends always wanted a baby but never met Mr Right. She waited and dated all the wrong people. Had a few abortions in between. She used to get pregnant so easily even though she had 2 massive cysts removed from her ovariesl. But she never had the courage to keep the babies. Now she already started the menapause. And so sad for not having a child. I feel sorry every time I see her cause she seems lonely and lost. I sometimes get scared that I might end up childless and desperate like her one day. So good luck. Hope you would have the baby you wish for.

Angela when is the baby coming? I am soo excited for you... How is your dad? I hope he is still hanging in there to cuddle the baby.


Mrs J. Scarlet makes me laugh every time :)) She is soo cuute. And I admire her sartorial choices hahahahahahha


Lavalux it must be hard thinking about your DH getting someoneles pregnant. But he is your DH. He chose to love you, marry you and stand by you. He did not intend to get that girl pregnant but he obviously wants a baby with you. That is very special. So give him the credit that he loves you and you love him as well.

I woke up in Istanbul this morning. Nursing a nasty cold. I'm waiting for it to pass so I can take my Humira injection. (Can't take it during since it is a immune suppresser) I think I will take it easy cause I want this cold to go away. BTW Hearty thanx for the encouragement cause I really needed it.x
Will visit my favorite uncle and aunt this afternoon. In fact if I have a sun I want to name him after my uncle since he is such an inspirational person for me. Ooooh by the way a weird thing happened yesterday. I met my brothers ex on then plane. They had dated more than 10 yrs. And I shared a flat with her for a year when I was in the uni. Although we shared a year together we never liked each other. She was a very demanding and jealous kind of girl. Still I felt sorry for her cause she never got married after my brother. No steady relation ships either. Even though she wasnt my favorite person in the world I always felt my brother was unfair to her for keeping her waiting for sooo long with a promise of a ring. Dunno, what's between the 2 people is hard to comment I suppose, but still... I mean how can you not know that you don't want to marry someone in more than 10 years?

Anyways...

:hugs::hugs:
and :kiss::kiss: all. 
I hope these negative clouds pass and we soon have some great news rolling...


----------



## twinkle1975

heart tree said:


> Thanks Rebekah, I will surely keep you updated as soon as I know. Another lovely B&Ber lost her bean today. It has been such a rollercoaster day of life and death.
> 
> FM, I don't know what it could be if it isn't a BFP. Rebekah has some sound advice though. Maybe it is estrogen.

:cry: I've just caught up on her journal and cried for her. Life is so unfair


----------



## jennybobenny

skye2010 said:


> Hi Jenny. Welcome to the thread. So if you don't have a partner are you going to have a sperm donor? I think that's a great idea. One of my close friends always wanted a baby but never met Mr Right. She waited and dated all the wrong people. Had a few abortions in between. She used to get pregnant so easily even though she had 2 massive cysts removed from her ovariesl. But she never had the courage to keep the babies. Now she already started the menapause. And so sad for not having a child. I feel sorry every time I see her cause she seems lonely and lost. I sometimes get scared that I might end up childless and desperate like her one day. So good luck. Hope you would have the baby you wish for.

Thank you Skye! Yes, I am using Donor Sperm. My journey begins May 9 when I have my first appointment with the specialist. I've been charting since August and (I think) all looks well. I hope so anyway. My mom told me when I first talked to her about this "well, if you're anything like your mother... all your dad had to do was put his shoes under my bed and I got pregnant". Oh please God, give me some of that luck!! I have never been pregnant, and at 38 now... I spent my whole adult life PREVENTING pregnancy so I have no clue whatsoever if I'm "good to go" or if there's anything wrong or what. Guess we will find out this spring.

I feel for your friend. I have a small part of me that worries I will live all alone forever. It's not why I'm having a baby though. I don't NEED to have the companionship, but I just wonder sometimes since I never thought I'd be 38 and single with no kids... what will happen if I can't have a baby? Who will I be for the rest of my life? I'm hopeful still that Mr. Right is out there living through his own stuff, getting ready to be in a healthy relationship with me. But no one really knows right? Maybe living a single life is what my plan is whether I like it or not? I have thrived on my own. People often remark about how much they admire how independent I am. I've lived through some really awful relationships with alcohol illness, mental illness, and various forms of selfishness (not all in one man, and not in any particular order). I spent 2 years watching my dad lose his life to cancer and spent another 2 years trying to get on with a normal life after he died. All these things just added on year after year and I feel like I woke up last summer and said "I'm turning 38! I need to be a mom and I can't gamble on meeting the right man in time! I'm putting the cart before the horse and will wait for the man later on!" For the first time in my life I feel like I have my s**t together and I know it's because I don't have a needy/disfunctional man by my side that I am going broke for bailing him out of stuff. I have inner peace, a wallet that's growing, a comfortable home, and lots of friends (and a small family) who are there with me every step of the way! 

Including you guys, my new crew! :flower:


----------



## lavalux

Jennybobenny- I am so inspired by you. My friend is also going on this journey. She has completed the tests and is getting a sperm donor. She will be an awesome mom and it sounds like you will as well.

Just got AF today, right on time, so I guess it's good that I'm charting & predicting properly. I am sad because I'd started dreaming last night of picking out baby clothes and telling the good news to our moms on mother's day. DH is disappointed I can tell ... but right now, he's just making jokes that now he's got to go back to the Dr. Still, he's being encouraging for me. He wanted to marry the girl who he was with and help raise the baby, but she was not interested in settling down and was dating a new guy shortly afterwards. DH also was married before and wanted a baby with his ex but she was an alcoholic and he was working out of town 5 days a week and the marriage failed. Afterwards, he even looked into adoption, but quickly realized that was not an option with his work schedule and being on his own in a small apt & no family help. I know that he will be very happy when we finally get pregnant. Which I hope will be soon. But if not, I am truly inspired by the stories here and the options for treatment and adoption.

Any more word on Vicky's health and her baby?

Skye- hope you start feeling better in time for your appt. Rest today if you can.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :hi: Still here, still have power, just completely iced in! DH and I spent over 5 hours yesterday trying to clear the ice from the front stoop, sidewalk, and one narrow tire rut down the length of our driveway - we live on the top of a hill and our driveway is really long, so we figured if we could carve away the ice and get to the pavement for at least half the car, we'd have good enough traction to get up and down the hill. We ended up getting over 5 inches of solid ice packed on every horizontal surface, but we really lucked out and never lost power.

I deliberately delayed AF by continuing to use my progesterone suppositories several days after I should have, because I knew if I stopped them on Sunday I'd have to go out in the storm to start monitoring my cycle at the RE's. So AF started today and we'll go to the RE in the next day or two and get started on the injections.




Vivienne said:


> Yay for Vicki and her new beautiful baby girl! :baby:
> Still lurking to follow my dear friends :hugs:

Yay for old friends lurking! I lurk on the graduates thread just to keep up with everyone. :haha:



lavalux said:


> DH went to Dr. today and they referred him to a FS to give his sample so he will call and make another appt tomorrow. He told his urologist our ages and these were the recommendations: no hot baths, saunas, or long hot showers; switch to boxers, coffee & wine in moderation; and sex every other day during my fertile time instead of every day to build up his swimmers. My DH did get a girl her was casually dating pregnant when he was just out of college and she chose to have an abortion so the DR seemed to think that even though that was a long time ago, he won't have any fertility issues. *That part of the conversation brought up some weird conflicting feelings in me.*

Lava, the conflicting feelings are VERY normal! Honestly I was relieved when DH's SA showed low morphology because that meant there was something else at play besides just my "old" eggs and miscarrying body. But in the end it doesn't matter "who" has a problem because WE have a problem. And honestly, I'd take that urologist's comment (that your DH shouldn't have any problems since he's gotten someone pregnant in the past) with a HUGE grain of salt anyway - anything can change, especially if it was several years ago. Just wait for the SA results and try not to sweat it in the meantime. 



lavalux said:


> My therapist recommended two books by a colleague, Alice Domar. First one is "Healing Mind, Healthy Woman;" second is "Six Steps To Increased Fertility" ... she also wrote one called "Overcoming Infertility." Ever heard of these books?

_
Overcoming Infertility_ is actually on my wishlist on Amazon! I found it randomly (and my library doesn't have it) - glad to hear the recommendation. I'm currently reading _*Navigating the Land of IF*_ by Melissa Ford (who writes the Stirrup Queens blog) and it's WONDERFUL. It's not a how-to-get-pregnant book that blithely assumes everyone's story will have a happy ending - it does a great job of dealing with the emotional side of ttc and infertility, details all the various procedures, etc. It's written like a travel guide book to help you get through the journey. It's been great so far. 

The last book I read was lousy - _A Few Good Eggs_ by Maureen Regan and someone else. I felt it was very dismissive of the emotional side of things, and it preaches some advice that has absolutely zero scientific basis, even advising some things that have actually been proven to have absolutely no effect on fertility. So I do NOT recommend it - waste of time and energy. In fact, I recommend you avoid it altogether.


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Hi all :) Can't keep up with this thread anymore, so much happening in a short period of time. And some of it is worrying news unfortunately. I hope Vicky's baby is all right. Hearty please pass my love and good wishes to her. Also the mother of the little beanie that's gone. I hope she recovers soon. Will pray for both. :)
> 
> Missyt TTC long term is horribly frustrating. So sorry you are feeling low at the moment. I think the emotions in TTC comes in waves. Sometimes you feel very hopeful and breezy and sometimes it is sad and frustrating. :hugs::hugs: I hope you are feeling better now. I believe we will all have our babies in the end and that baby will be appreciated and cherished more than many unlucky babies.
> 
> FM sigh for the BFN. :( Sorry babes. I tried grapefruit juice for EWCM. Just drank a glass or two everyday in the beginning of my cycle and it worked wonders. Preseed also good but it gets a bit yucky if you put too much. Good luck.
> 
> HA I hope u r still storm free and have the power although you haven't posted yesterday. Did you start the medicated cycle?
> 
> Twinkle, did u watch the last My Big Fat Gypsy wedding? I missed it. But the first one was sooo hilarious. I will catch up when I get back. Can't help but mention it :) hehehehe.Don't worry too much about the appt hun. It will be good for you cause you will have a good action plan in the end. Try to prepare yourself mentally for it. All the infertility appointments are somewhat depressing cause nobody wants to hear someone telling them that their body doesn't work properly. I usually cry after every appointment or feel like a truck just hit me. But afterwards it's good to have some answers so I feel good.
> 
> Padbrat :kiss: How's the lil voice doing?
> 
> Rebekah, thank you for the lovely prayers. How many kids did you foster? I think that is amazing. I wish I could do that too. Fostering is a huge responsibility and must be very emotional. You have a lot of experience in parenting already. You will be a great mum soon:kiss:
> 
> Hi Jenny. Welcome to the thread. So if you don't have a partner are you going to have a sperm donor? I think that's a great idea. One of my close friends always wanted a baby but never met Mr Right. She waited and dated all the wrong people. Had a few abortions in between. She used to get pregnant so easily even though she had 2 massive cysts removed from her ovariesl. But she never had the courage to keep the babies. Now she already started the menapause. And so sad for not having a child. I feel sorry every time I see her cause she seems lonely and lost. I sometimes get scared that I might end up childless and desperate like her one day. So good luck. Hope you would have the baby you wish for.
> 
> Angela when is the baby coming? I am soo excited for you... How is your dad? I hope he is still hanging in there to cuddle the baby.
> 
> 
> Mrs J. Scarlet makes me laugh every time :)) She is soo cuute. And I admire her sartorial choices hahahahahahha
> 
> 
> Lavalux it must be hard thinking about your DH getting someoneles pregnant. But he is your DH. He chose to love you, marry you and stand by you. He did not intend to get that girl pregnant but he obviously wants a baby with you. That is very special. So give him the credit that he loves you and you love him as well.
> 
> I woke up in Istanbul this morning. Nursing a nasty cold. I'm waiting for it to pass so I can take my Humira injection. (Can't take it during since it is a immune suppresser) I think I will take it easy cause I want this cold to go away. BTW Hearty thanx for the encouragement cause I really needed it.x
> Will visit my favorite uncle and aunt this afternoon. In fact if I have a sun I want to name him after my uncle since he is such an inspirational person for me. Ooooh by the way a weird thing happened yesterday. I met my brothers ex on then plane. They had dated more than 10 yrs. And I shared a flat with her for a year when I was in the uni. Although we shared a year together we never liked each other. She was a very demanding and jealous kind of girl. Still I felt sorry for her cause she never got married after my brother. No steady relation ships either. Even though she wasnt my favorite person in the world I always felt my brother was unfair to her for keeping her waiting for sooo long with a promise of a ring. Dunno, what's between the 2 people is hard to comment I suppose, but still... I mean how can you not know that you don't want to marry someone in more than 10 years?
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> and :kiss::kiss: all.
> I hope these negative clouds pass and we soon have some great news rolling...

Skye I did watch MBFGW - there was a cake that was so big that they had Ken & Barbie as the wedding couple on the top & the cake maker was curling the barbies hair with curling tongues!!
"I woke up in Istanbul this morning" - this bit of your post really made me giggle - I had this vision of you going to sleep in London & waking up in Instanbul!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Skye, thanks for asking - we're doing fine still as far as baby. About 5 more weeks max! We go to the dr. today for a checkup and then a scan tomorrow; I will update if there's any more news! I'm to that point where I'm just ready for baby to get here, even though nothing (nursery, etc) is quite ready yet. 

Dad is hanging in so far, but declining quickly :cry: It will be a race to see if baby can get here in time. I hope so! 

Hugs to you and all! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

rottpaw said:


> Hi Skye, thanks for asking - we're doing fine still as far as baby. About 5 more weeks max! We go to the dr. today for a checkup and then a scan tomorrow; I will update if there's any more news! I'm to that point where I'm just ready for baby to get here, even though nothing (nursery, etc) is quite ready yet.
> 
> Dad is hanging in so far, but declining quickly :cry: It will be a race to see if baby can get here in time. I hope so!
> 
> Hugs to you and all! :hugs:

Your 3D scan is so cute!!


----------



## lavalux

HA- Good for you for shoveling all that snow. Hope you've had a chance to find some romantic, candlelit time with the hubbie after all that physical work. Thanks for the book recommendations (what to avoid reading). 

This urologist also told DH that, regardless of a man's age, without a known male fertility issue, most of the responsibility for fertility lies with the woman. He's probably right, but still annoying as hell. He didn't want to refer him to the lab without us trying for 6 months, but DH was insistent. DH has to pay out of pocket because insurance doesn't cover it here in the states (most fertility treatments aren't covered), but it is not very expensive and it's an easy test. Not so with a woman's fertility testing/treatment. Why is it always the woman who has to pay the high costs, submit to the intrusive tests, get all the irritating questions. If I get another question from an old assistant/grocery checker/mom/friend with babies/church member, I may scream. DH suggested that when people ask me if we want kids/are trying for a baby ... I should just say, "Right now ... we have cats" ;) I'm using it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> HA- Good for you for shoveling all that snow. Hope you've had a chance to find some romantic, candlelit time with the hubbie after all that physical work. Thanks for the book recommendations (what to avoid reading).
> 
> This urologist also told DH that, regardless of a man's age, without a known male fertility issue, most of the responsibility for fertility lies with the woman. He's probably right, but still annoying as hell. He didn't want to refer him to the lab without us trying for 6 months, but DH was insistent. DH has to pay out of pocket because insurance doesn't cover it here in the states (most fertility treatments aren't covered), but it is not very expensive and it's an easy test. Not so with a woman's fertility testing/treatment. Why is it always the woman who has to pay the high costs, submit to the intrusive tests, get all the irritating questions. If I get another question from an old assistant/grocery checker/mom/friend with babies/church member, I may scream. DH suggested that when people ask me if we want kids/are trying for a baby ... I should just say, "Right now ... we have cats" ;) I'm using it!


Ok, yeah, now I'm even less of a fan of your DH's urologist. "Without a known male fertility issue"??? Statistically, in 40% of infertile couples it IS a male factor issue! So I would DEFINITELY chuck that comment out the window!! (Along with that dr, but that's not my call!) :grr: Good for your DH for pressing for the test anyway. You're right, it is a relatively cheap and easy test. 

As for the nosy questions about our family planning, for years I gave a funny answer - usually that we're very happy with our cat, thank you for asking. But eventually I was tired of the prodding and changed my tune. It happened several years ago when both of my sisters were pregnant at the same time (so I was getting that question ALL THE TIME). From that point on, any time anyone asked, I would say "I'll tell you the exact same thing I tell everyone - if you're not God and you're not my husband, it's none of your damned business." (Depending on who I was talking to and how well I knew them, sometimes I left out the "damned".)

Most people usually responded with a slightly shocked chuckle. I would usually chuckle with them and then take the opportunity to explain that I understood they were just curious but to please not ask anyone that because that simple question can cause a lot of pain for a lot of people for a lot of reasons - maybe they're trying and can't, maybe they've recently lost a baby and not told anyone, etc - and you don't want to unknowingly cause someone pain. (Little did I know that just a few years later I'd be in that boat myself!) I just realized that I was in a position to educate people that family planning is not appropriate for small talk!! Now my answer tends to be really straightforward. Depending on the situation and the person asking, I usually just tell them we've had two miscarriages. That pretty much shuts them up, and hopefully they'll think twice before ever asking another woman the same question.

But now you know my soapbox issue. It's a big one for me. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've taken a leaf out of your book HA - it does usually shuts them up & hopefully makes them think. The only downside is with some people they feel the need to follow it up either with stories about their 23 year old daghter who 'took a whole 9 months' to get pregnant or solutions - IVF, adoption etc and when I say I'm too fat for those they say 'oh no you're not' I now have to answer with 'well the NHS say I am & unfortunately they are the ones who make the decisions'!


----------



## missyt

FM, a similar thing happened with my AF the cycle after I stopped taking meds. My first 2 days were heavy but then it was really light the 3rd day, the 4th day was almost non-existent and the 5th day was a little watery. The weird thing now is that I'm supposed to be Oing tomorrow based when AF was. I took the OPK yesterday and today and got a BNF. I wonder if I'm Oing late this month or not at all. I don't understand because I've never had an issue with Oing before and now I'm worried.

Heart tree & lavalux, my DH has a son from a previous marriage and lately with TTC, its very hard on me. We have his son every other weekend and lately I've been feeling insecure and some resentment towards him when he acts up. I ask myself why it was so easy for him to get his ex pregnant and not get me pregnant. I was pregnant before a long time ago and it didn't work out. Long story short, my family had a lot to do with the outcome. I've been having tremendous guilty feelings over that. I blocked it out for years but since I've been TTC, it has resurfaced and has been eating me up. I've gone back to church in hopes of finding peace with myself.


----------



## twinkle1975

missyt said:


> FM, a similar thing happened with my AF the cycle after I stopped taking meds. My first 2 days were heavy but then it was really light the 3rd day, the 4th day was almost non-existent and the 5th day was a little watery. The weird thing now is that I'm supposed to be Oing tomorrow based when AF was. I took the OPK yesterday and today and got a BNF. I wonder if I'm Oing late this month or not at all. I don't understand because I've never had an issue with Oing before and now I'm worried.
> 
> Heart tree & lavalux, my DH has a son from a previous marriage and lately with TTC, its very hard on me. We have his son every other weekend and lately I've been feeling insecure and some resentment towards him when he acts up. I ask myself why it was so easy for him to get his ex pregnant and not get me pregnant. I was pregnant before a long time ago and it didn't work out. Long story short, my family had a lot to do with the outcome. I've been having tremendous guilty feelings over that. I blocked it out for years but since I've been TTC, it has resurfaced and has been eating me up. I've gone back to church in hopes of finding peace with myself.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: lovely ladies

Glad to hear Vicky's baby has arrived safely - thanks for letting us know HT. I'll check back for further updates.

Rottpaw - I can't believe you are nearly there - it's gone so quickly

Twinkle - I've been watching MBFGW - pure car crash tv and hilarious. My favourite so far is the dress complete with lights and mechanical butterflies. When the dressmaker said she had to bring a fire extinguisher because it was a fire hazard we fell about laughing.

Missyt - I can't relate to your situation regarding your step-child. Before I conceived Scarlett - I started to feel exactly the same. Although, I have always been close to her I could feel resentment towards both her and my DH creeping in and I also felt angry. I can't really offer any advice at the moment other than to say the way you feel is completely normal and understandable :hugs:

Jennybobenny - good for you, for making a brave decision and being true to yourself. I really hope the AI works for you

Lavalux - sorry that the :witch: got you. Keep the faith hun x

HA - your post about nosey people did make me laugh. I must admit, I've been guilty of asking that question in the past but wouldn't dream of it now. I had to tell my Dad off a few months ago for asking questions about my Step-brother and his wife. I know they are having problems but my Dad doesn't. It must be hard for them at the moment as their friends are all having babies and they seem to be actively avoiding us. 

Got to go - sorry to anyone I have missed x

Mommy's :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- I hope you start to feel better soon

jenny- I'm rooting for you and I hope your bfp comes quickly

Lava- I'm sorry AF showed her ugly face

HA- You still have power that is awesome, and I love your answer to the nosy question, you ROCK!

Missyt- after reading MA's response to my post I started thinking that maybe I needed to call my RE's office and my RE himself actually called me back when I told him that I'd just been spotting the entire time and hadn't really had a period he said that my progesterone could be low, or maybe I did'nt O among other things but that he called in orders for me to have my blood drawn and they would have results tomorrow and then would call and let me know if I needed a sonogram or what I needed to do next. Today I'm feeling a little bloated and my lower back still hurts, I will know more tomorrow for sure.


----------



## missyt

FM, so were you just spotting? No flow? That is good to get checked out at the RE. I actually did have heavy flow for the first 2 days. I hope everything turns out okay at your appointment. Its good to take precautions.

I just got some good news. I called my insurance company to see how much money I used so far out of my fertility fund. I have $5,000 a lifetime worth of coverage for infertility issues. I was under the assumption that my IUI's had been coming out of the $5,000 because I normally only pay a co-pay. Well the person on the phone told me that the IUI's were covered under the regular plan and the $5,000 goes toward IVF, etc. That made me feel better because that $5,000 hasn't been touched yet and I can use that amount toward IVF if we need it. Its great to have some good news for a change.


----------



## pablo797

can't believe how fast this thread moves!! This is no longer my thread but I thought i'd pop in to get caught up and check on all my friends,so here goes.

first please give my love and hugs to vickyd. Sound like everything turned out ok,but i'm still anxious for her. Thanks HT for the news.

skye, hope all is well and fingers crossed. It's a bit crazy in ur part of the world right new. Take care!

MA,fingers crossed!

Twinkle, *!ck the NHS. I have faith that this will happen for you! Much love and lots of hugs.

HA, glad you are digging out. I know you've been slamed by the storms coming through. If it's any consolation, it was -31 degrees here yesterday am. 

lavalux, your DH's doc is a moron. Glad the SA is in the works. 

HT, I know this is such a hard time for you, all the hugs I can muster are being sent to SF. 

FM, sorry about AF. I truly feel BFP is just around the corner. 

MissyT, the month I lost track of my ov and threw everything into the hands of fate was the month I got BFP.. So who knows. 

to all the newer ladies I don't know yet, I am sending lots of dust your way and hope this ttc journey ends soon with BFPs. 

xxxx anna


----------



## rottpaw

twinkle1975 said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Hi Skye, thanks for asking - we're doing fine still as far as baby. About 5 more weeks max! We go to the dr. today for a checkup and then a scan tomorrow; I will update if there's any more news! I'm to that point where I'm just ready for baby to get here, even though nothing (nursery, etc) is quite ready yet.
> 
> Dad is hanging in so far, but declining quickly :cry: It will be a race to see if baby can get here in time. I hope so!
> 
> Hugs to you and all! :hugs:
> 
> Your 3D scan is so cute!!Click to expand...

Thank you Twinkle! That was SUCH a fun day and when your time comes (and I KNOW it will, so don't lose faith!) be sure you get one done. They are totally worth the cost just to see that sweet little face!


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- Omg! That is awesome news!


----------



## teresapk

hi all, i'm new to this forum so i thought i'd do a little intro.

i'm 36, started TTC sept '10 with my 34yo DH.
I haven't been trying very long, but have started to get an idea of what my cycle looks like from BBT temping , cm charting and using OPK. 

We're trying for our first child and am trying to stay positive.
I was really upset at seeing AF this week, but to prepare for it i had bought a box of first response pregnancy tests that came with a free fertility stick. I figured if i got a BFP i'd have plenty of sticks to test with and if i got BFN i'd use the fertility test to see if things were going ok. I took the fertility test this morning and it came out normal. so one less thing to worry about for now.

Looking forward to reading your stories and good luck to you all!


----------



## heart tree

Lava, sorry about AF babe. :hugs:

Skye, feel better soon babe. The sooner you are better, the sooner you get your baby. I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your journey with Dr. T.

Missy, thank you for sharing your personal story about your pregnancy. I&#8217;m glad you felt like you could share. If my husband had a child I might feel resentful too. Thanks for being honest about your feelings. Yay for insurance coverage! That is amazing news!

FM, good for you for contacting your RE. You are a good reminder to us all that we have to consistently be proactive. I think sometimes fear can paralyze us from contacting a doctor or taking the next step towards our babies, but we must persist. Well done you.

Like HA, I&#8217;m very, very frank and honest when I get the baby question. I tell people that I&#8217;ve lost 3 babies and then leave it at that. I really could care less if it makes them uncomfortable. They made me uncomfortable asking the question. I&#8217;ll stand tall on HA&#8217;s soapbox with her.

Teresa, welcome. Good for you for taking charge of your fertility by learning your body changes, charting, and doing OPKs. You may be well on your way to a bfp very soon.

AFM, I&#8217;m 10dpo today. My boobs have been killing me which in the past has been a definite sign of pregnancy. But since I&#8217;ve been taking the Femara and progesterone, they hurt every cycle now. I don&#8217;t feel any cramping like I have in the past pregnancies, so I really am not holding out hope. I&#8217;ll test in the next few days.

I&#8217;m still waiting to hear from the surgeon. Since it&#8217;s a free consultation, I don&#8217;t want to harass him, however, I&#8217;m not letting it slide. I&#8217;m going to contact his office early next week if I haven&#8217;t heard from him. I also contacted my FS about starting the process for IUI if surgery isn&#8217;t an option. I&#8217;m trying to move this process forward as quickly as possible. I&#8217;ve procrastinated enough.


----------



## missyt

teresapk said:


> hi all, i'm new to this forum so i thought i'd do a little intro.
> 
> i'm 36, started TTC sept '10 with my 34yo DH.
> I haven't been trying very long, but have started to get an idea of what my cycle looks like from BBT temping , cm charting and using OPK.
> 
> We're trying for our first child and am trying to stay positive.
> I was really upset at seeing AF this week, but to prepare for it i had bought a box of first response pregnancy tests that came with a free fertility stick. I figured if i got a BFP i'd have plenty of sticks to test with and if i got BFN i'd use the fertility test to see if things were going ok. I took the fertility test this morning and it came out normal. so one less thing to worry about for now.
> 
> Looking forward to reading your stories and good luck to you all!

Welcome Theresapk, sounds like you are off to a good start. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Theresapk :hi:


----------



## lavalux

Wow ... lots of new posts!

Teresapk- Welcome. We've just started trying for our first child (I'm 39, DH is 47), stopped using protection in Nov., but began actively trying Jan. 3rd ... AF came today, BUMMER, but I figured out my cycle length, ovulation date, etc. through charting and OPKs and it is empowering learning so much about my body after so many years of trying NOT to get pregnant and being surprised at my PMS symptoms month after month for some reason. ;) I bet your BFP is just around the corner, but until then, this is such a great thread.

Hearttree, Happy Auntie, and Twinkle- Thanks for the advice on baby questions. I need some already rehearsed answers to give for the times when I'm caught off guard.

Hearttree- I love your spirit and appreciate how focused you are. You are right that we have to be our own advocates. I hope this is your month!

MissyT- I'm so glad that you shared with us your raw emotions (insecurity, resentment, guilt). I am no stranger to those emotions and many on here can relate. Your head knows you should let the feelings go, but they cling to the heart sometimes. Other times, I find I let the thoughts linger and play like a broken record so when I hear that inside voice saying mean things, I acknowledge the thought and then visualize letting it go like a kite. I hope that you can find support in your church community. Never forget that whatever choices we've made in our past, God is about forgiveness, and He loves us with no conditions or regrets. If only we'd be as kind to ourselves as God is to us. That's great news about the IVF fund!

Rottpaw --- I'm SO excited for you1

Mrs.J08 --- You little girl is absolutely precious and being a Southern girl from Atlanta, I especially love her name!

Pablo & FM - Let's be praying/hoping for some Valentine's Day conceptions this month!

I am off to meet a girlfriend for dinner. She is still struggling to get over a broken engagement that happened last Christmas. She feels very alone and wonders when she will meet another man that she loves enough to marry. I have to remember that she probably has mixed emotions seeing me b/c from her perspective I'm a newlywed and must be on cloud 9... Here I am worrying about the next phase in life. I need to practice gratitude so that someone else's grass isn't always be greener. ;)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Goodness, I'm watching whats going on in Egypt. Now they're keeping journalists from documenting what's going on. I'm just praying for all the innocent people who want freedom and that 79 year old woman who's defending herself in her own apartment. 

This is just so sad and disturbing. :cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Welcome Theresapk Hello All... Newie here, hope you don't mind if I post ....

I'm 43 TTC this is my 3rd round of trying, I've had every symptom in the book and BAM :witch: shows.. GRRR... My OH 43 as well. I'm all naturale.. no pills, shots nothing.. just praying I can do this on my own... 

I so want a child of my own, I'd be over the moon, I did have 1 mc last year Jan 20th... I'm crossing my fingers that Valentines Day is going to be a Awesome day for Everyone... I'm fertile from the 13th to the 18th I'm so ready...

Good Luck Ladies... Sending loads an loads of babydust to you all...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :wave: Welcome Theresapk Hello All... Newie here, hope you don't mind if I post ....
> 
> I'm 43 TTC this is my 3rd round of trying, I've had every symptom in the book and BAM :witch: shows.. GRRR... My OH 43 as well. I'm all naturale.. no pills, shots nothing.. just praying I can do this on my own...
> 
> I so want a child of my own, I'd be over the moon, I did have 1 mc last year Jan 20th... I'm crossing my fingers that Valentines Day is going to be a Awesome day for Everyone... I'm fertile from the 13th to the 18th I'm so ready...
> 
> Good Luck Ladies... Sending loads an loads of babydust to you all...

Welcome to the group :hi:


----------



## jennybobenny

Hopin & Prayin and TeresaPK - Welcome!:hi: I'm pretty new here too and still getting to know everyone but so far, everyone is so lovely and supportive of eachother. I'm excited to be part of this "family".

Teresa - what's a fertility stick? How does it work? I'm really intrigued!

MissyT - Great news about your insurance! I too am allowed 5K per lifetime and tried to ask my insurance company what was included (wanted to know if my donor sperm was included too) but they wouldn't tell me anything. They just said I should submit an "estimate" when the time came. uh, ok... thanks a lot. LOL

HT - fx that this is your month! Even if you don't trust any symptoms because of the drugs, I really hope you get your BFP!

Lavalux - I totally know what you mean about charting and getting to know your body. I have a 31-32 day cycle with ovulating on or about cd18. After how many years (25 or so?) of thinking we all O on cd14 and have a 28 day cycle, no wonder I freaked out more often than not about being "late" or whatever. If I have a girl, I will definitely feel good about being able to teach her about her body so she understands a lot better than I ever did! 

I feel for your friend too. It was a year after my last relationship broke up that I decided to start this journey by myself. I had many many feelings of inadequacy as a woman and panic feelings about never getting the family I always wanted because I couldn't meet the right guy "fast enough". Once I made the decision that I am capable on my own, I felt the biggest inner peace ever and have pushed the thought about meeting a man to the back burner for a few years until I am settled into my life as a mother. This journey isn't for everyone for sure, but I sure hope your friend can find the peace she deserves to have and those thoughts about not having a complete life without a man disappear soon. You are a great friend to acknowledge that you need to tread softly around her since you are a couple of steps ahead of her in this "game of life".:flower:

MA - thank you for continuing to pray for Egypt. There is no internet there right now so needless to say I haven't heard anything from or about my aunt. She's English/Canadian but has been in Egypt for a number of years now working as a teacher. She married a local man there so I would expect she's stayed in the thick of it all. I just hope she's laying low and safe. She's about 69 or 70 now so even though she thinks she's still young and spry, I worry about her because whether she likes it or not, she's a senior citizen and probably can't move as fast as she used to! "Stay out of the protesting crowds Auntie!!!!"

Sorry to hear about the BFN's and especially the m/c that was told about. Happy that Vicky's baby girl was delivered though. My ex-fiance's cousin had her twins very, very early and they were each just one pound (born on my bday)! Now they are very healthy and happy and turning 10 this year! I'm praying her little one will be healthy and happy too. Modern medicine is miraculous!
 
Well, Grey's Anatomy is almost on. Gonna' make some tea and snuggle in. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :wave: Welcome Theresapk Hello All... Newie here, hope you don't mind if I post ....
> 
> I'm 43 TTC this is my 3rd round of trying, I've had every symptom in the book and BAM :witch: shows.. GRRR... My OH 43 as well. I'm all naturale.. no pills, shots nothing.. just praying I can do this on my own...
> 
> I so want a child of my own, I'd be over the moon, I did have 1 mc last year Jan 20th... I'm crossing my fingers that Valentines Day is going to be a Awesome day for Everyone... I'm fertile from the 13th to the 18th I'm so ready...
> 
> Good Luck Ladies... Sending loads an loads of babydust to you all...

Welcome, Hopin&prayin! :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> Yay for Vicki and her new beautiful baby girl! :baby:
> Still lurking to follow my dear friends :hugs:
> 
> How's the morning sickness dear?!:hugs: Hoping your feeling better now.:kiss::flower:Click to expand...

Hey Rebekah, it's still lurking too! I am praying it will taper off soon.


----------



## MrsJ08

MissyT - great news about your insurance

FM - thanks for your comment about Scarlett :hugs:

Lavalux - ha - Gone With the Wind is my favourite film so if we had a girl she was always going to be a Scarlett. At the moment she is more Scarlett O Horror than Hara as she is refusing to sleep for any length of time at night.

Welcome to the newbies :hi:

HT - keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:

Got to go - catch you all later x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Teresa + Hopin glad to meet you. Lava your friend is lucky to have you - I know I've been guilty of total insensitivity a few months ago when I was really struggling with TTC + DH + I were so exhausted with it all we were just coming home and crashing on the sofa and not talking to each other. I was worried about it and actually said to a single friend 'What am I going to do if its just the 2 of us for ever?' She said 'well at least you'll have each other' I could have kicked myself hard!
Yay for everyone who's had some good news this week + big hugs to everyone who is having a tough time (sorry for the lack of individual replies, I'm on my Blackberry)
I'm off to a conference this weekend on Children's ministry, its at the seaside which would be nice but its going to rain all weekend :( There will also be lots of the kind of Christians there of the kind who will think its fine to comment on my personal circumstances 'in prayer, so I'll have to avoid being kicked out for telling them to p#*! Off!


----------



## Nat 1976

Hi all, iam new to all this so thought i would intro myself.

My name Natasha (Nat) iam 35 and starting trying when i was 31 and fell within 3 months, but sadly had MC at 13weeks. Tried again on and off for a while, but life following MC was really hard due to my Mum being terminally sick with cancer so we did'nt really try during this time. Then we got married in Nov 2008 and properly started trying again but no luck yet boooo!!!!!

Had Blood tests done so we know all hormones etc are fine and ovulating, he's had sperm count done and is all fine, so next iam having a Lap & Dye, just waiting for dates from Hospital , not looking forward to thatas never been put to sleep before.

AF due this saturday.....so new cycle begins, soooooo hope i fall before i have to have a Lap & Dye. 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Nat - welcome!! The ladies here are lovely & full of usefull information! Sorry you've had a rough few years - wishing you lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lavalux

It is pouring rain here and I'm cramping more than usual this month. I actually had half a margarita last night and an Advil! Oh well. I felt a little better. Had a nice chat with my friend. She is still struggling, but I tried to listen more and ask questions ... not give advice as is my custom. 

Twinkle- I hope your conference will be rejuvenating. Even with rain and irritating comments, getting away for a breather is always good. The statement, "I'll pray for you," is easier to hear from someone who's been through a loss or a period of difficult waiting than from someone proudly bragging about their 3 healthy babies, perfectly timed in age ... 2 years apart. Aaarg. Even when it's all meant well. My dad used to say, "the road to Hell is paved with good intentions." Anyway, I hope you have a nice weekend. I am going to a meditative retreat the first week in April with a friend who has been trying for almost 2 years and we are so looking forward to the Spring!

Welcome, Nat and Hopin&Prayin'.


----------



## jennybobenny

lavalux said:


> I am going to a meditative retreat the first week in April with a friend who has been trying for almost 2 years and we are so looking forward to the Spring!

I love meditation! Where are you going? I would love to take a vacation and go away to a retreat somewhere - not as extreme as Eat Pray Love maybe, but for a few days or a week I think would be wonderful!

I bought from I-Tunes a half hour meditation about visualizing pregnancy by Kathy Freston (she was just on Oprah talking about Veganism in case you don't recognize her name). I really enjoy it. I had intentions of listening every day, but I can't meditate right before bed or I fall asleep and lately it's been hard to find time otherwise!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Teresa and Nat- You will absolutly love this thread

heart tree- we've been trying for 3 years now and I think at this point all the fear and nervousness of calling my RE and asking questions went out the window a year ago. I love the way you take charge too! You're right we have to be proactive.

Lava- I'm so sorry af reared her ugly head, sometimes it takes a while to figure out your cycle especially when you are consciencely trying.

Hopin & Prayin- Welcome


----------



## missyt

Jenny, thanks so much for recommending the Visualizing Pregnancy by Kathy Freston. I'm all excited now to go home from work today and download it on my iPod. I do yoga weekly to relax, attend church, drink lots of herbal teas and just started acupunture. I tend to stress out a lot so I've been looking for some sort of meditation to relax me even more. I can cry at the drop of a hat if someone makes an insensative comment and I really need to get ahold of that. I want to mention again that I think its great you are choosing to be a single mom on your own. DH was tricked by his ex into getting pregnant. She went off the pill and didn't tell him eventhough he said he wasn't ready for kids. They divorced a year after his son was born.


----------



## skye2010

Jenny you are doing a really brave and a wonderful thing. Your Mr Right and baby doesn't necessarily need to come to your life in that order but I hope you have them both. Life doesn't unfold like what it is expected to be at all so we have to chose as best as we could out of the circumctances we are in. Hope your body is as reliable as your mum's :)))
Twinkle :) Hehehhe :)))

MissyT::: Yaaaaay for the insurance. ;)))) The infertility protocol is 3 IUI's than IVF onwards. Great you can consider IVF now. How much does an IVF cost around your area? Good idea to find out which clinic has the best results in your area to optimise your chances. Your feelings of resentment will pass once you start feeling you have more options. It's all normal babes. I couldn't help but being resentful towards DH for a while for not being able to make me pregnant. Than my mum for not letting me have bfs early in life than myself for being damn stressed all the time. Not too logical really but all I could feel is the burning in my heart. In your case you have your stepson in the picture. So that's where your frustration goes at the moment. I felt better when I started the IVF process. More hope I suppose. We will all get there, we will all have our little babies in the end my friend :)

Hey Pablo :) Keep tight and update sonograms when you have'm.

Hearty I wouldn't worry about harrassment at all... Call him untill you reach him cause this answer is effecting your future. Dr's really don't mind this sort of consultancy, they are used to it unless they are the money oriented stuck up types. Usually the ones who are dealing with new contraversial treatments are more interested in seeing new cases than money etc etc...

:hugs::hugs: To all


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Skye, I beat you to the punch. I decided to email this morning and his assistant said she was going to talk to him about calling me as soon as possible. 

Got a BFN today. I was expecting it, but I still hate seeing it. It will be a good thing that I'm not pregnant if they decide I'm a candidate for surgery. Maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## FutureMommie

heart tree- I'm sorry af showed! I'm rooting for you and hoping that you are a candidate for this surgery and it clears to way for you to have a healthy and happy little one, you deserve it.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks FM. AF hasn't shown yet. I'm taking progesterone, so she won't show until I tell her to! LOL! 

I tested and got a BFN. I stopped taking the progesterone today so she'll probably show by Sunday.


----------



## sounder

hi - i would love to join you ladies on this journey, and i hope it is a brief journey for all of us!
i am turning 40 in may, no kids, 3 miscarriages and one pregnancy terminated due to anencephaly. ttc for another 6 months for a babe.


----------



## padbrat

ahhhh heart... sorry chick it is a BFN you always have a lil hope each month...

Well.. my voice has spoken... at last...

I have emailed the clinic at Spain and asked for an appt end of April to go through treatment details...

Me and Hubby talked and decided that yes, it would put us in debt, something we hate, but we have to give it one shot and one shot only...if it doesn't work, then we have our answer. I am pleased we have decided.... I have started my fitness programme and have a stone to lose (already lost 2.5 stone) before I am at my perfect weight!

Welcome all new ladies... so sorry you are here, but pleased to have your company on this rollar coaster...

So happy Vicky has a her girl and so sad for our friend who has lost her Ixxy...


----------



## heart tree

Yay for the voice finally speaking! I think that is a splendid plan indeed.

Well done with the weight loss. Very impressive!

Still no word from Vicky. Still waiting. And yes, still sad for Megg and Ixxy.


----------



## Kumchen

heart tree said:


> Got a BFN today. I was expecting it, but I still hate seeing it. It will be a good thing that I'm not pregnant if they decide I'm a candidate for surgery. Maybe it was meant to be.

Heart tree, sorry you got a BFN. One would think the lack of a tiny pink line wouldn't mean so much, but it holds a massive power over all of us.

AFM - I am on CD 46 today, over 2 weeks late. Thanks to the blizzard we had here the appointment I had for Wednesday was canceled. Now I have to wait until NEXT Thursday for some answers. Do any of you ladies have experiences with missing periods? What happens? Will AF eventually show or do I need some pills to coax it to happen?


----------



## heart tree

Kumchen, I've never had a cycle like that. I know some women will take Provera to help coax AF out. How crappy that your Dr's appt. isn't until next Thursday now!

AF may show before then. I really don't know why that happens sometimes. My best guess is that your hormones are some how out of whack.


----------



## Traskey

padbrat said:


> Well.. my voice has spoken... at last...
> 
> I have emailed the clinic at Spain and asked for an appt end of April to go through treatment details...
> 
> Me and Hubby talked and decided that yes, it would put us in debt, something we hate, but we have to give it one shot and one shot only...if it doesn't work, then we have our answer. I am pleased we have decided.... I have started my fitness programme and have a stone to lose (already lost 2.5 stone) before I am at my perfect weight!
> 
> ...

That's good news Padbrat! I am glad that you decided to give it one shot. That sounds like a good decision to me. Do you feel better for it? Reaching the decision I mean.

DH and I talked too and we are going to do the same. We can't afford lots of cycles. He even called some fertility clinics for us today to get their brochures. We will wait for the results of the next round of tests, have the follow up in April and go from there.

Congratulations on losing so much weight, not long to go now until you are at goal :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

heart tree said:


> Yay for the voice finally speaking! I think that is a splendid plan indeed.
> 
> Well done with the weight loss. Very impressive!
> 
> Still no word from Vicky. Still waiting. And yes, still sad for Megg and Ixxy.

So Heart we may yet get our BFP's together... who cares how we have got em.. :happydance:

Ty I am trying to prep my body with something I know makes a difference and that is not carry extra weight...:thumbup:

.... not that you have any extra weight so doesn't apply to you chick!:haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kumchen said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Got a BFN today. I was expecting it, but I still hate seeing it. It will be a good thing that I'm not pregnant if they decide I'm a candidate for surgery. Maybe it was meant to be.
> 
> Heart tree, sorry you got a BFN. One would think the lack of a tiny pink line wouldn't mean so much, but it holds a massive power over all of us.
> 
> AFM - I am on CD 46 today, over 2 weeks late. Thanks to the blizzard we had here the appointment I had for Wednesday was canceled. Now I have to wait until NEXT Thursday for some answers. Do any of you ladies have experiences with missing periods? What happens? Will AF eventually show or do I need some pills to coax it to happen?Click to expand...

I have PCOS, I rarely get af on my own. In fact, I didn't even get it before I was pregnant with Jackson. To find out how far along I was, they'd ask when my last period was. I'd say, "you'd know better than I would":shrug:

So to get to your question. When I don't have fertility drugs which tend to bring on af, I have to take Provera. Hearty is right. It affects women differently. Provera sets me over the top with rage. I don't see it affecting too many women like that, but then, I don't often get :wacko: with the injectables like some women do. My body just acts differently. 

The Provera will be taken for 10 days and then on day three if your doing fertility treatment, you'll start taking either your oral pill or your injectables. 

I'd also have them check your estrogen levels and maybe check your lining by pelvic sonogram to see if your lining is so thin that there is nothing more to shed. That happened to me this last cycle and they had to give me estrogen prescription which brought the lining back up. I've seen that it also helps MANY women with the implantation process and they conceive. We shall see!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just wanted to take a minute to say :hi: to all the new gals. I pray you find it a good fit here as the ladies are AWESOME in this thread. Welcome!


----------



## Kumchen

Thank you ladies for your insight. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what's going on. Waiting is just so darn hard!


----------



## lavalux

Trying to figure out this ticker thing. ;)

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/2Wiem5.png


----------



## lavalux

Next up ... mastering the smiley icons.

https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/coffee.gif


----------



## lavalux

ok, maybe not mastering them ...


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: Lava!!!

Hit the "Go Advanced" button and type your message. You'll see all the smiley faces. Just click on the one you want and it will insert the code for you.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## lavalux

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

need more caffeine!


----------



## heart tree

Woo hoo! Well done woman!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Heart Tree
get ready for some fancy new posts J/Khttp://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

By the way, I love your profile pic. It's a classic. 

Was that your wedding day?


----------



## lavalux

oops, trying again

:happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Popping in to send my love! I wish I was able to keep up with you girls!!! work has been insane and I just don't get the opportunity to come on as much as I like and when I do I seem to have gotten behind 20 pages!!! :wacko: Don't want you all to think I just ditched you all. Still rooting for your BFP's and can't wait for you to join the graduates thread!! Tons of :dust: to everyone and welcome to all the new ladies!!! Quite a lot of new faces here.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## heart tree

Hiya Chris! Almost 12 weeks. Way to go babe!

Lava :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Yes that was my wedding day, thanks for the compliment.

Ok, here's the update from Vicky. Her husband hacked into the hospital internet, but she keeps getting kicked off. This is all we've gotten so far. We don't know baby's name yet.

_I gave birth to baby girl at 08.05 Wed. Morning but didnt see her till yesterday morning. She is in the neonatal ICU and we get to see her for half an hour in the morning and half an hour in the evening. She is breathing on her own but is being fed through a tube. She was born 2.2 Kg but her weight has dropped now to 2.1. I have not bonded with her yet....I guess the fact that i cant touch her as the gown i wear has to cover my hands (i stll get iv meds) is not helping. Im trying to pump milk 3 times a day and only today managed to pump about 3ml. I cry everytime i walk into the icu unit, The midwives try to calm my fears as well as the doctor who seem to think shes doing very well. Im panicking all the time like a mental case. My doc said he thinks i have post natal depression, i dont agree at all. Im just very scared! I try to explain to everyone that if i had internet acsess i would go on B&B and the girls there would say that they totally get my fears andd most would feel like me in the same situation. Alex spent the least three hours trying to get me internet lol!_


----------



## Traskey

That's great news that she is breathing on her own!

Sounds like both mum and daughter are getting the best possible care. Good news :D


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow, I really missed something major :| 
Thx for the update HT, massive hugs to her and her lo xoxo


----------



## lavalux

Thanks for the update about Vicky. I'd be scared too, but sounds like she has lots of support and the baby is hanging in there!


----------



## heart tree

Chris, it's Vicky, the woman who started this thread. 

I'll keep posting updates as I know them. Thanks for all the kind words ladies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Chris, it's Vicky, the woman who started this thread.
> 
> I'll keep posting updates as I know them. Thanks for all the kind words ladies.

Thank you for sharing. I TOTALLY get it. It's interesting how Dr.'s would rather diagnose a woman who's emotional rather than see the underlying issue is that she fears for her child as a MOTHER should do. What your feeling is OKAY Vicky. But I pray you also know that if the neonatologist says baby is doing well, that you believe without a doubt. Not in the Dr.s but in God who knows and is our GREAT PHYSICIAN is caring for her.:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I told Vicky in my professional opinion, it was far too early to diagnose someone with post natal depression. You can't diagnose that kind of depression when a person is in crisis mode. I told her that he was great at being a doctor, but he didn't know about mental health issues. I told her he was wrong. This has nothing to do with depression. It has to do with the ferocity of a new mother willing, wanting and needing her child to be ok.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

This didn't come out very well as our regular camera broke, but after 10 years of trying and a second trimester loss, after medical staff was ready to give up on us...the week of our 10 year anniversary we are :

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/PregnantFeb10-1.jpg

I've checked 4 times and will go in for beta testing on Monday.

If dates are correct, due date is near the day Jackson was born and passed away.

God is awesome with His timing. All the :cry: and wondering if He would forget me and I've come to understand it has nothing at all to do with me. Praise God for proving that when medical staff give up on you, HE can overcome.:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Rebekah, I'm crying tears of joy for you right now. I am so incredibly happy for you sweet woman. Congratulations. You deserve this.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Rebekah, I'm crying tears of joy for you right now. I am so incredibly happy for you sweet woman. Congratulations. You deserve this.

:hugs: Your crying for me and I'm crying for all of you. I'm continuing to be confident that I will NOT be the only one. I will continue to pray for everyone in here until you are all holding your children. I am no more deserving than ANY of you.:cry: So if this can happen at the last total minute for us, it will happen for all my dear friends in this thread.:winkwink::flower::cry:


----------



## lavalux

Rebekah!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! That is so incredible, God's timing is perfect!

Get ready for a precious :crib:

This just made my week!!


----------



## Kumchen

MA - Oh my goodness! This is amazing! I have only been here for a short time but I am grinning from ear to ear and am so very happy for you! Congratulations! YAY!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you. I'm just going to take everything minute by minute, hour by hour and day by day. I'm praying for a womb of steel to carry me through to full term. I'm going to be CONFIDENT in the Lord and trust that He will carry us through these milestones. :thumbup:

We're not going to tell family and close friends until we absolutely HAVE to.


----------



## jennybobenny

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Rebekah! I haven't known you long, but what I've learned of you tells me what a beautiful and loving woman you are! I am truly over the moon for you! God had it planned that your 10th anniversary would be extra special! Yay!

Keep reminding yourself of your "womb of steel". "I am healthy, strong, and God's given me a womb of steel!!"

Happy Anniversary! <3


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh my lovely lovely friend I'm SO SO happy for you!!! I'm in a hotel and can't sleep + I'm so glad cause I came on her + heard your fabulous news!! Cried tears of joy for you! Sending you all my love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh my lovely lovely friend I'm SO SO happy for you!!! I'm in a hotel and can't sleep + I'm so glad cause I came on her + heard your fabulous news!! Cried tears of joy for you! Sending you all my love and hugs xxxxx

:hugs::flower: Love to you too friend.


----------



## jennybobenny

missyt said:


> Jenny, thanks so much for recommending the Visualizing Pregnancy by Kathy Freston. I'm all excited now to go home from work today and download it on my iPod. I do yoga weekly to relax, attend church, drink lots of herbal teas and just started acupunture. I tend to stress out a lot so I've been looking for some sort of meditation to relax me even more. I can cry at the drop of a hat if someone makes an insensative comment and I really need to get ahold of that. I want to mention again that I think its great you are choosing to be a single mom on your own. DH was tricked by his ex into getting pregnant. She went off the pill and didn't tell him eventhough he said he wasn't ready for kids. They divorced a year after his son was born.

You're very welcome. I enjoy it alot. It's about 20 mins altogether. She has a really calm voice and there's soft music in the background. She first gets you to be aware of your whole body. And encourages you to simply "observe" your thoughts as they come and go so there's no real pressure to "empty your mind" which is something a lot of people struggle with when meditating! The meditation is alot of asking for help and guidance from God or Angels or whatever. If you're not particularly spiritual (which you say you are since you go to church - but anyone else), you can simply ask "The Universe" or whatever higher energy you happen to relate to. So really, I feel like it's a prayer where I am focusing in on my desire to be pregnant and visualizing that happening, even "talking" to the spirit of my future fetus.

Thank you for the encouragement and support in my decision! I am very confident and happy with my choice, but it sure feels nice to know that people who aren't even in my situation, think it's a good decision. I do wish I could have had the regular "first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes Jenny with a baby carriage" scenario, but with people using divorce as a "get out of jail free card" way too much for my own taste, I feel like it's not a bad thing to have a baby first, and look for my husband later. I don't believe in rushing a relationship to pursue my agenda of having a baby in the next year or so, so there's no real point in dating at all right now. I'm lonely sometimes but I have a lot of things to focus on instead. 

I've had 4 relationships that I thought were forever and for different reasons they didn't work out. I was crushed each time. The last relationship ended in the summer of 09 and I was really heart broken because things he promised me, he later pretended he never even talked about. Like a baby. He had a son from a previous marriage and had a vasectomy. I cried when he finally told me he had a vasectomy (a few months after we got serious) because I thought he was the one to settle down with and have a family finally. He promised that he'd get a reversal... but later said he never said that after I had moved in with him and he didn't have to "try" anymore. I told myself I was fine living my life with only a step son, but my ex never really let me be a parent figure to him in any way so I wasn't fulfilled at all in that regard. I had to leave the relationship in order to be true to myself. It was a hard decision because I still loved him, but I felt that he obviously didn't love me enough back since he had no desire to fulfill my dreams in any capacity at all. Maybe that reads like I had some sort of condition on my love for him, but I just didn't want to waste any more time in a relationship that wasn't going to give me my dream. If I was still with him, I wouldn't be able to get pregnant by donor sperm. (could you imagine how he'd feel about that?) He didn't want any more children and spoke that loud and clear when we fought about whether or not he was getting a reversal. If I had brought home "MY baby" he'd still be living with it, so no... it was either something we'd do together or not at all. I only have one life. If I woke up next to him at the age of 49, childless... I would resent him, I would hate myself, I would hate my life. Guaranteed. And if I could see that 12 years ahead of time, I figured I had my answer. I still think about him though. And I hate that.

Anyway, it's a happy Friday night. I'm content at home with a glass of wine and some good music. I'm loving my new position at work and my new boss and I laugh all day long. I no longer come home from work exhausted, but rather completely energized! Life is GRAND!!!

Happy weekend, Friends! xo

ps: What church do you ladies attend? I was baptised, raised and confirmed a Lutheran but find the services hard to relate to now and am looking for a church that uplifts me and praises God, rather than making me "fear God" and lecturing every week making me feel "I'm a bad person for sinning" "don't do this, don't do that" etc etc. There's a United church down the road, but not sure what they're about... thinking maybe I should just try to give the Lutheran church another shot? dunno. I've been just watching Joyce Meyer and Joel Osteen on tv and reading all my books etc etc, but am wanting to join a church before I have a baby. Your thoughts?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Rebekah :yipee: I am sooooooooooo glad I popped in here today and what a day of all days!!!!! I am so over the moon unbelievably excited for you!!!!!! Amazing! :yipee: I wish you an extremely happy and healthy nine months!!!!!!!!! xoxox


----------



## missyt

Oh Rebekah! That is such wonderful news! You so deserve this! In the time I have been in this group you have always been the rock for the rest of us, being positive and giving lots of encouragement. I'll be praying for you that your pregnancy is a happy and healthy one. You truly give the rest of us hope. :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jennybobenny said:


> What church do you ladies attend? I was baptised, raised and confirmed a Lutheran but find the services hard to relate to now and am looking for a church that uplifts me and praises God, rather than making me "fear God" and lecturing every week making me feel "I'm a bad person for sinning" "don't do this, don't do that" etc etc. There's a United church down the road, but not sure what they're about... thinking maybe I should just try to give the Lutheran church another shot? dunno. I've been just watching Joyce Meyer and Joel Osteen on tv and reading all my books etc etc, but am wanting to join a church before I have a baby. Your thoughts?

If it's a Unitarian church you speak of, I'd recommend trying something different. While their beliefs are "universal" it is not solid Biblically. 

United Methodists I believe are fine though.

Well, my story is kind of funny. I was raised Irish Catholic but never seem to fit. Like you, I felt condemned to hell most of the time. It wasn't until college where I said the Lords name in vein over a test I had failed that I met my friend Robyn who kept trying to get me to go to a college club called Brothers and Sisters in Christ. I kept calling her a "freak" laughing as I had been taught anything other than my upbringing was a cult.

At any rate, she ended up bringing the club for coffee after finding out I was going for coffee one day. Shortly after reading from the Bible with a friend of mine, I started learning that the fear which God speaks of isn't abusive fear of hatred but a "respect". I think somewhere along the line His word got mistrued to being afraid of God. While He has power to give and take away, you'll find in His word "LOVE" many times in the Bible. "Love the Lord your God with all your heart, mind, strength and spirit", Love they neighbor as you love yourself", "love one another as I have loved you", A favorite of mine, "Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you (Luke 6:27-28)".


It's easy to love those who are "easy" to love. It's those who mistreat you and sin against you that it's harder to love. But in doing so, we fulfill the law of Christ. He forgives us, thus we forgive those who wrong us. THIS has taken time for me to understand as my miscarriage was caused by my father in law and my husbands friends didn't help with the stress they caused during it either. Then there's my parents who shut down after Jacksons death and made it so hard on us to find a resting place for him while also angrily complaining that we didn't lay him to rest in the place THEY wanted then refusing to come to the funeral. It was awful, but with Christian counsel I've come to a peace. I know that those are Jacksons grandparents and I can't see God wanting me to hate them the rest of my life.

At any rate, after reading on with that friend of mine and Robyn I started learning Gods truth. I ended up in a Charismatic nondenomination church. It was FUN. I mean, here's this Catholic girl who's been opressed all her life in church singing tight hymns that nobody really knew the words to and I was in a church singing contemporary Christian music and even bought myself a crazy tamborine to boot. :rofl:

I call that my on fire days. At that time I noticed while I was being fed the music, I wasn't really learning concrete biblical principals. So after I married that friend of mine whose bible I looked on (that's now be my husband Doug to you all) We moved to his home town and went to his parents baptist church.

It was there where I learned pretty solid principals but man..I had no idea the difference in Baptist churches. :rofl: I went to the most conservative one there is and if I clapped, everyone would stare....this gal that came from a charismatic church would say "Hallelujah" and they'd all just about pass out.:haha:

We moved to Ohio and it took a year before we finally found a nondenomination church only this one wasn't so charismatic. It was biblically sound and also had two services. The first one being for the older folks who like the traditional services, the second service being one of contemporary service. IT WAS AWESOME!! Only it kept growing and growing before we started to get lost in 5000 members and that only included the members.

It wasn't until we moved back here to Central New York and waited two long years with my mil on our backs because we hadn't been to church. We did a search online of local churches in a 100 mile radius and came across Grace Evangelical Covenant Church. We read their beliefs, and knew it was the one. I was pregnant with Jackson then and as soon as we walked in the door there were fosterparents, lots of adoptive parents, foster to adopt, etc. Even pregnant with Jackson I KNEW. 3 weeks later, without our pastor knowing us all that well, he came up to labor and delivery with us as we prayed for our son. It was a Thursday. I was back in church on Sunday as they sang the song "you give and take away, you give and take away". As I raised my hands and praised God for the gift he had given us, I started to cry uncontrollably. The elders of the church who have now become our friends all ran in the middle of the service and just held us both.

Later, with the hard times my parents gave us with burying our son with my gram who raised me...The church decided THEY would pay for Jacksons plot and WE could pick a cemetary somewhere close to us so we'd have him near us. They paid for his casket as well.

All this to say that it took such a long journey to find our "home" church. I went from feeling as if God didn't love me, to letting loose and REALLY finding joy in the Lord, to letting go of the praise and worship for sound Biblical teachings, to a church where we got lost and never made friends it was so big and NOW to a church with a balance. We're growing, but we're not at 5000, we're ministering to our communities and the world where there is a need, our church even has a meal ministry where we take meals to the hurting or women who've just given birth. There is time for good music and time for sound biblical teaching.

It REALLY gives meaning to Ecclesiastes 3, "To everything there is a season under heaven". Some of you may know the song.

My suggestion is if your looking for a new church, make sure you look online. Make sure they believe that the Bible is Gods inspired Word. If any congregation teaches you need anything other than Jesus to get to heaven then run the other direction. We need only Him and His forgiveness to get to heaven. Jesus says, "I am the way and the truth and the life, NOBODY gets to heaven accept through me". We pray to the Holy Spirit who intercedes for us through Christ to our Heavenly Father. The Father, Son and Holy Spirit.

Those are THE solid truths and ESSENTIALS of any church. Everything else is non-essential.

Here are some websites of different denominations I know of to be solid. They are not local sites, they are the whole congregational sites where you can see what the churches as a whole baring their names believe in and if they would fit YOU.

The Covenant Churches Site

This one may seem a bit odd looking at the Mandarin wording, but they are working on missions for bringing the Word of God to China: So don't be alarmed.
Missionary Alliance Churches

Most Baptist Churches. I've come to know the Southern Baptist is a bit more contemporary than the one we went to. I don't know the difference very well between 1st and 2nd Baptists.

Another GREAT church is :
https://www.vineyardusa.org/site/

We know a pastor locally of the Vinyard Church and His church has an outreach on Syracuse University Campus. It is AMAZING!

All in all, pray about it, seek a SOLID BIble believing church and find one that fits. While I don't believe in church shopping, I do believe in making sure you have a place to call home for your spirit. We can seek God anywhere, it's for a solid foundation and fellowship that the church exhists. It's a harsh world out there and like our little thread here, it helps to have someone in person to which we are able to talk with and learn. In our time of need as you saw from above, it was our church who stood with us when Jackson died, not just for that, but with meals. It was Dougs coworkers who pooled their vacation hours to pay for our family stone. We never would have thought that in our hours of Darkness God would have provided above and beyond through these lovely people. 

No, I am no more deserving of a baby than anyone on this bored. Just typing this in tears gives me confidence that each one of you will be with child. God doesn't love me anymore than anyone else. I am imperfect and unworthy yet because He loves me and all of YOU too, He will provide for all our needs.


LOVE and blessings dear friends!!

P.S., I have left out other Bible Believing denominations either because I have never visited one or because I just don't know enough. So I'm sure you'll get some other responses if someone knows of others. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mZH9T9XNVU

This was the song that was played at church that sunday we went to church. I DEMANDED to go to church even though I'd give birth and watched our son jackson go home 3 days before. God just knew. This song STILL fits what happened. I refused to be mad at God and went in to church to praise Him and this song comes on.

Just brings tears to my eyes about His goodness.:cry::thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah!!! I am SO happy to hear this news and so excited for you! Much love and all our hugs and prayers for a happy and HEALTHY pregnancy for both you and baby!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jennybobenny

:hugs::cry: Thank you for sharing! That was above and beyond what I expected but I really loved hearing about your spiritual journey and am so happy that you've found a church family that suits you!

Thank you for the links and the suggestion to do some web research. I never thought of that. You're the best! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jennybobenny said:


> :hugs::cry: Thank you for sharing! That was above and beyond what I expected but I really loved hearing about your spiritual journey and am so happy that you've found a church family that suits you!
> 
> Thank you for the links and the suggestion to do some web research. I never thought of that. You're the best! xo

:rofl: I wrote a book. Most people here know I'm a talker :thumbup: Sometimes I tend to dish a bit more out than I really need to.:haha::wacko::dohh:

Looks like you may even have a Covenant Church in your area. I don't know how far you are and I've never visited there to actually know what it's like but here's the information:

Faith Covenant Church
1229 Windermere Avenue
Winnipeg, MB R3T1A7
Directions 
Phone: (204) 261-6163
https://www.faithcovenant.ca/


----------



## jennybobenny

No, I loved it thank you! I'm a talker too! Hope no one minds my extended chapters from time to time as well!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

I can't believe it, Rebekah!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

You sneaky girl, you tested early!!!!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Wow, I knew something big had happened when I logged on for the first time this evening and was about 4 pages behind!! As I was reading along I thought, well, I want to comment on that one, and I have something to say about that one, and etc etc etc... but then I saw your :bfp: and now I can't remember anything else I wanted to say!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I am SOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, I got my follistim today and start injections tomorrow. But that's really no big whoop compared to tonight's big news on here!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, I got my follistim today and start injections tomorrow. But that's really no big whoop compared to tonight's big news on here!

Oh no, no, no! That IS something dear!:happydance: That's one step closer to baby.:happydance:

I think you'll be fine. I want to see MANY more. We have to catch up to the Christmas crew so I'm DEMANDING that there be something in the water. So drink up ladies. :thumbup::winkwink::flower: :dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> I can't believe it, Rebekah!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> You sneaky girl, you tested early!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Wow, I knew something big had happened when I logged on for the first time this evening and was about 4 pages behind!! As I was reading along I thought, well, I want to comment on that one, and I have something to say about that one, and etc etc etc... but then I saw your :bfp: and now I can't remember anything else I wanted to say!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> I am SOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!

Oh, I've been on a roll. You know I'm a talker. Seems as though I've been answering EVER thread. I even wrote a book tonight:winkwink: :rofl:

Oh, and I tested early because my belly feels pretty hard and I've had bouts of nausia. I'm not sure if this is because I've been pregnant before with Jackson, or if I'm getting quick early signs because there's a litter?! I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## HappyAuntie

And as for church, I was raised Catholic but I was never a very good Catholic. :haha: There were just always a lot of things about Catholic doctrine and teachings that I thought was a load of hooey. But it was always easier to keep up the facade and stick with what I knew than it was to go through the hard work and soul searching required to find a new church. DH was raised in a very strict fundamental church and had a lot of the same issues with his upbringing that I had with being Catholic. We knew very early on that we needed to find a place where we both felt comfortable. It took us over a year of visiting a different church just about every Sunday before we found that place. We joined the Presbyterian church in our town and loved it. But that really had more to do with the people and the pastor and the mission/focus/feeling of that particular congregation than the fact that it was Presbyterian. 

11 years later we got transferred cross-country and here we are, over a year after that move, and we still haven't found a church here to join. But largely that's because we haven't tried as hard. DH really had a crisis of faith over our miscarriages and he's still searching his way back. 

Personally, I am more comfortable with what I guess you'd call the mainline denominations (Methodist, Presbyterian, Baptist, Episcopalian, Lutheran, etc.) than the independent churches (unaffiliated "bible" churches, Joel Osteen and the like). My concern with the unaffiliated churches is, who is holding anyone accountable as far as what they're teaching? If you watch Joel Osteen, you notice there is not a cross anywhere in sight in that basketball-arena-turned-church, just a spinning globe behind him. His father John Osteen founded that church, and Joel was chosen as minister after his father died despite having no training or education in ministry/preaching. So who exactly are the congregants following - Christ, or the Osteens? That's what bothers me. Yes, the mainline churches can be stodgy and slow to adapt, but at least I know they're generally teaching solid biblical principles. And most of them offer contemporary services that are much more uplifting to a lot of people than the traditional services we were raised on.

(And I don't want to single out Joel Osteen - don't get me wrong. He just symbolizes a much larger movement within American faith. He's a fantastic motivational speaker, I just don't trust his preaching or what he symbolizes.)

But in the end, that's just MY thoughts on it - you have to find what works for YOU, what feeds and nourishes your soul.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my follistim today and start injections tomorrow. But that's really no big whoop compared to tonight's big news on here!
> 
> Oh no, no, no! That IS something dear!:happydance: That's one step closer to baby.:happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks. :hugs: It was kind of a weird morning, though. I knew before we got to the RE's that there would be an ultrasound this morning but I didn't think anything of it. I didn't mention it to DH, either, just that he needed to be there for the injection lesson.

Well, we both got shaken up by the ultrasound. It wasn't until I was lying on the table with the wand up my hoo-ha that I realized, for the first time ever, I didn't need to be nervous about an ultrasound because there was absolutely no way this one could end in bad news, with the news that our baby was dead. After a long silence I finally just spoke up and put it out there... turns out, DH had been silently crying in the corner of the room because as soon as we walked in, he was immediately flooded with flashbacks of babies lost and bad news ultrasounds, and that's all he could think of.... He said he wanted to say something but was afraid it would upset me if I wasn't already thinking about it. So I'm glad I spoke up - I hate to think he would have just held all that sadness in alone today. (Men! They just insist on bottling things up!! :dohh:) 

So after the appt, I skipped yoga and he didn't go straight back to work. Instead we went to starbucks and had a hot tea and talked for a while. That part of the morning was nice. But the day as a whole was just a little off because of that.

Then late tonight we found out my SIL (DH's sister) was admitted to the psychiatric ward. We love her dearly. DH's family is a dysfunctional mess, and this sister is the only loving, caring, kind one of the bunch (aside from DH, of course!) We're very close to her (though we live far apart - we're in IN and she's in AR) and talk at least weekly (email daily). She is bipolar and has not had an episode for over 8 years, but she went manic tonight. She was missing for a brief period this evening and her friends found her and got her to the hospital. In fact, it was one of her friends who called us to let us know - not my father-in-law or DH's other sister - so thank God for her friends. Anyway, we know for tonight she is safe and in good hands and will get the help she needs. But it breaks my heart, and I pray they find some answers and can adjust her medications so she can get back to her life, because it's a good one and we love her.

So all in all, weird day. DH is snoring and I should go to bed, but I'm still feeling a little rattled and don't want to close my eyes just yet.... :sleep:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> This didn't come out very well as our regular camera broke, but after 10 years of trying and a second trimester loss, after medical staff was ready to give up on us...the week of our 10 year anniversary we are :
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/PregnantFeb10-1.jpg
> 
> I've checked 4 times and will go in for beta testing on Monday.
> 
> If dates are correct, due date is near the day Jackson was born and passed away.
> 
> God is awesome with His timing. All the :cry: and wondering if He would forget me and I've come to understand it has nothing at all to do with me. Praise God for proving that when medical staff give up on you, HE can overcome.:thumbup:

AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Praise GOD!!!!!!!!
I am am blubbering here, I am so happy!!!!!!!!!
Oh Rebekah I knew you could do it!!!!!! (and Doug too!):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my follistim today and start injections tomorrow. But that's really no big whoop compared to tonight's big news on here!
> 
> Oh no, no, no! That IS something dear!:happydance: That's one step closer to baby.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. :hugs: It was kind of a weird morning, though. I knew before we got to the RE's that there would be an ultrasound this morning but I didn't think anything of it. I didn't mention it to DH, either, just that he needed to be there for the injection lesson.
> 
> Well, we both got shaken up by the ultrasound. It wasn't until I was lying on the table with the wand up my hoo-ha that I realized, for the first time ever, I didn't need to be nervous about an ultrasound because there was absolutely no way this one could end in bad news, with the news that our baby was dead. After a long silence I finally just spoke up and put it out there... turns out, DH had been silently crying in the corner of the room because as soon as we walked in, he was immediately flooded with flashbacks of babies lost and bad news ultrasounds, and that's all he could think of.... He said he wanted to say something but was afraid it would upset me if I wasn't already thinking about it. So I'm glad I spoke up - I hate to think he would have just held all that sadness in alone today. (Men! They just insist on bottling things up!! :dohh:)
> 
> So after the appt, I skipped yoga and he didn't go straight back to work. Instead we went to starbucks and had a hot tea and talked for a while. That part of the morning was nice. But the day as a whole was just a little off because of that.
> 
> Then late tonight we found out my SIL (DH's sister) was admitted to the psychiatric ward. We love her dearly. DH's family is a dysfunctional mess, and this sister is the only loving, caring, kind one of the bunch (aside from DH, of course!) We're very close to her (though we live far apart - we're in IN and she's in AR) and talk at least weekly (email daily). She is bipolar and has not had an episode for over 8 years, but she went manic tonight. She was missing for a brief period this evening and her friends found her and got her to the hospital. In fact, it was one of her friends who called us to let us know - not my father-in-law or DH's other sister - so thank God for her friends. Anyway, we know for tonight she is safe and in good hands and will get the help she needs. But it breaks my heart, and I pray they find some answers and can adjust her medications so she can get back to her life, because it's a good one and we love her.
> 
> So all in all, weird day. DH is snoring and I should go to bed, but I'm still feeling a little rattled and don't want to close my eyes just yet.... :sleep:Click to expand...

Doug is also hesitant. I think I'm nervous to "graduate" to another forum. It's the 22wk gestation milestone. I REFUSE to share it with our family. I just can't deal with the negative comments right now. I need peace. We've decided we'll announce it with my parents, Dougs parents and siblings at the second trimester. 

I understand that heartache so much and it just doesn't go away from the pit of your stomach until you reach your milestone. I'm trying to keep a positive attitude though. I'll pray not only that you get pregnant, but also for that fear.

On Joel Olsteen. It's hard sometimes to differenciate the difference but it's those that don't show fruit that make you wonder who they're serving. Themselves or Christ? I call it the name it and claim it era. Thing is, when things go awry what happens? They rarely share insight to joy in the midst of sorrow. God doesn't always give us what we want when we want it as most of us know. I don't think one person is blessed to have a child over another because they prayed more or tithed more etc. That's not Gods way.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> This didn't come out very well as our regular camera broke, but after 10 years of trying and a second trimester loss, after medical staff was ready to give up on us...the week of our 10 year anniversary we are :
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/PregnantFeb10-1.jpg
> 
> I've checked 4 times and will go in for beta testing on Monday.
> 
> If dates are correct, due date is near the day Jackson was born and passed away.
> 
> God is awesome with His timing. All the :cry: and wondering if He would forget me and I've come to understand it has nothing at all to do with me. Praise God for proving that when medical staff give up on you, HE can overcome.:thumbup:
> 
> AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> Praise GOD!!!!!!!!
> I am am blubbering here, I am so happy!!!!!!!!!
> Oh Rebekah I knew you could do it!!!!!! (and Doug too!):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you.:hugs: :kiss::flower:


----------



## padbrat

Yay MA!!! At last some positive news to give us others wandering around in the doldrums of this awful rollercoaster some hope!!

H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS Rebekah, that is without a doubt the very best of news. A happy and healthy 9 months for you :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

:yipee::wohoo::happydance: Congrats Rebekah & Doug, so happy for both of you & praying you have a h&h 9 months :happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## jennybobenny

HappyAuntie said:


> Personally, I am more comfortable with what I guess you'd call the mainline denominations (Methodist, Presbyterian, Baptist, Episcopalian, Lutheran, etc.) than the independent churches (unaffiliated "bible" churches, Joel Osteen and the like). My concern with the unaffiliated churches is, who is holding anyone accountable as far as what they're teaching? If you watch Joel Osteen, you notice there is not a cross anywhere in sight in that basketball-arena-turned-church, just a spinning globe behind him. His father John Osteen founded that church, and Joel was chosen as minister after his father died despite having no training or education in ministry/preaching. So who exactly are the congregants following - Christ, or the Osteens? That's what bothers me. Yes, the mainline churches can be stodgy and slow to adapt, but at least I know they're generally teaching solid biblical principles. And most of them offer contemporary services that are much more uplifting to a lot of people than the traditional services we were raised on.

You make a good point. I do enjoy listening to Joel Osteen but often wonder if he has any other messages than "You are entitled to supernatural things through God". But you're right that's he's a good motivational speaker. I'll take it for what it is and what I take away from it. But I'm still longing for a community of people who are real and will sit next to me in a pew and smile at ME not at a camera.

My dilemma I guess is that I've known nothing other than the Lutheran church so I don't even know where to begin. Thank you ladies for your help with my preliminary search! It's much appreciated! xo


----------



## lavalux

jennybobenny- I don't know what other church options you have in your community, but I am ELCA Lutheran (Evangelical Lutheran Church of America). They are not as super-strict as Missouri Synod. They believe in Grace. That salvation through Christ is a gift and we spend our lives serving God and others in gratitude for that gift. It is a welcoming, wonderful church. We have a sermon, beautiful hymns, communion, corporate prayer and confession in all services. One of the three services is contemporary ... it's like a Jazz service with cool prayer music. Sometimes, I listen to praise music on CD though that I get from a friend who goes to a mega-non-denominational church in town. I was baptized Lutheran at 27 years old. I love the warmth of the people and how down-to-earth most folks are. We have about 4000 members so it is not to big and not too small. They have lots of programs, small groups, bible studies, service opportunities, etc. Have you tried another Lutheran church in your area? If not, Presbyeterian, Episcopal, Methodist ... maybe. Finding a supportive church community is a wonderful blessing. I hope this helps and you find a place to call home.

HA- were you the one talking about your sonogram? I could really feel your fear, reading your post. I'm glad you and DH were able to communicate about those hurtful memories. I am praying that things go well with your treatment and you get to share a :bfp: with us soon!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jennybobenny said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I am more comfortable with what I guess you'd call the mainline denominations (Methodist, Presbyterian, Baptist, Episcopalian, Lutheran, etc.) than the independent churches (unaffiliated "bible" churches, Joel Osteen and the like). My concern with the unaffiliated churches is, who is holding anyone accountable as far as what they're teaching? If you watch Joel Osteen, you notice there is not a cross anywhere in sight in that basketball-arena-turned-church, just a spinning globe behind him. His father John Osteen founded that church, and Joel was chosen as minister after his father died despite having no training or education in ministry/preaching. So who exactly are the congregants following - Christ, or the Osteens? That's what bothers me. Yes, the mainline churches can be stodgy and slow to adapt, but at least I know they're generally teaching solid biblical principles. And most of them offer contemporary services that are much more uplifting to a lot of people than the traditional services we were raised on.
> 
> You make a good point. I do enjoy listening to Joel Osteen but often wonder if he has any other messages than "You are entitled to supernatural things through God". But you're right that's he's a good motivational speaker. I'll take it for what it is and what I take away from it. But I'm still longing for a community of people who are real and will sit next to me in a pew and smile at ME not at a camera.
> 
> My dilemma I guess is that I've known nothing other than the Lutheran church so I don't even know where to begin. Thank you ladies for your help with my preliminary search! It's much appreciated! xoClick to expand...

In the meantime, Mark Driscoll has AWESOME online sermons. He's very down to earth and solid. Mars Hill Church

Doug mentions some other good churches to check out:

Sovereign Grace Churches

Calvary Chapels

Doug also found this church through the Gospel Coalition: Transcona Alliance Church

Luckily my husband has been a Christian for many years. He doesn't see himself as a Biblical Scholar, but he not only heads up a Bible Study right now, but has for many years had a heart for discipleship and reads tons of appologetics. Which may not make much sense to you as most of it is WAY over my head myself. Lets just say my husband loves the Lord and longs to serve Him through teaching and learning.

Hopefully all these links have give you some options to check out. Some may not be THE ONE for you. It's okay. I think though, you'll find a place that will fit you and have a childrens ministry with which to raise your children too.

Most church bodies really take on a caring feel toward one another. They are there to help. So I'm sure when and if your ever in need. They will be there for you and also will help you when you need it when baby comes along. Your not alone.:hugs: You've heard it said "it takes a village".

So there you are.

Thank you everyone also for the loving comments. I know that it sometimes stings when someone announces the news. I'm sensitive to that. The bright side to this is that not only are you all being prayed for until you announce your pregnancies, but I believe that you all will bare good news as well. :winkwink:

Love to you all!


----------



## Traskey

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thank you everyone also for the loving comments. I know that it sometimes stings when someone announces the news. I'm sensitive to that. The bright side to this is that not only are you all being prayed for until you announce your pregnancies, but I believe that you all will bare good news as well. :winkwink:
> 
> Love to you all!

That's because everyone is so pleased for you :hugs: I have to say that although I find it hard with others I don't for anyone on here because I know how hard we have all worked to get these precious babies. All I feel is joy :) :flower: Enjoy xx


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - What joyous news!!!!! So happy that I checked in on the board today!!!!!
So wonderful!
And a great anniversary present for you both!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm still smiling!! I feel we've all suffered and prayed and hoped so much with you that the joy you're feeling is a little bit ours too so it's not stinging!
I've been for a midnight paddle in the English Channel - its blowing a gale + the sea is crashing on the beach but I couldn't come all the way to the sea + not feel it on my feet - anyone who saw me must've thought I was crazy!


----------



## HappyAuntie

I agree, twinkle! I had a college friend announce her pregnancy on FB this morning and it's had me in a funk all day, but not Rebekah's news... I really do think it's because we share in each other's struggles here - we've shared the lows, so it's easy to share the highs. :flower:

AFM, I just injected my first dose of follistim, and it was so easy! I feel like a rock star now! Definitely helped the grouchy mood I've been in all day.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Your all such a blessing! Thank you for your kind words. It IS beautiful to see when all the ladies get their bfp's. I'm praying for more and more in the upcoming months.

HA. I'll remember that comment. Once you get further in the treatment you may feel a bit "moody". :rofl: It DOES affect people differently though. 


Oh, I had my first irritating issue tonight. I decided since I'll be pregnant for ALL three seasons, I'm going to have to buy some warm clothes and they're on sale at motherhood. I ran into the store...since NOBODY knows we're pregnant and aside from most of you gals, we don't plan on telling for awhile we had to kinda do it quickly. I ran to the clearance rack, grabbed a bunch of long sleeves and sweater in plus size and ran to the fitting room to try them on. Left with four items. Well, Doug and I get to the checkout where the lady commented on one of the sweaters I was buying. She said, " These sweaters are going quickly. I don't understand why though, they're SO UGLY".

I'm thinking, ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! First of all to spite the cost we pay for more material, plus size women get thrown to the back of the store where there aren't really many pretty looking clothes for us. I get what I can and your going to affend me by telling me you hate the item I'm purchasing to pay for YOUR wages?! I used to be in retail. A merchandiser. If I were her manager and heard that comment her bum would be out of a job. Your in the selling business. If your opinion isn't wanted, DON'T give it!!

I don't really care what her opinion was, I got a deal on the sweater set for later down the road, but geeze....plus size women catch slack all over. JCpenny's has teeny bopper mid waist and no maternity. L.L bean has some and they don't bring ANY of their plus sizes into their stores...you have to buy them without even trying them on.

SO many stores treat us like crap and yet WE actually pay more for more material. It's just rediculous. :wacko:

Sorry for the rant, but I found that whole situation to be so odd and then it dawned on me that if women in plus sizes go into ANY store, we're thrown upstairs or in the back with crap clothes we must pay high prices for. I think the only plus size store I like is C.J. Banks.

Just thought I'd share with you gals.

Hope your having a lovely weekend ladies!! It started to snow with freezing rain tonight while we were out and man did I panic because cars were all over the sides of the roads. Any of you that know our story, my father in law while we were coming back home from PA to NY slammed on his breaks several times in road rage which caused me to lose my mucus plug at a rest stop. So I'm pretty terrified of getting into any kind of an accident on the road. Poor Doug. :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:rofl: Sorry, I guess i wasn't very clear! The shot didn't make me feel like a rock star, just the fact that it was so easy and that I did it myself and didn't have to close my eyes and make DH do it for me!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> :rofl: Sorry, I guess i wasn't very clear! The shot didn't make me feel like a rock star, just the fact that it was so easy and that I did it myself and didn't have to close my eyes and make DH do it for me!

I wondered if they gave you the right drug. :rofl: :winkwink::flower:

Glad you were able to get the hang of it quickly. It's not all that bad. I was on bravelle and menopur shots. They'd do two bravelle and two menopur a day. It got kinda crazy but it's seemed to work. The thing that was hardest for me, was the monitoring. For me it was every other day for two weeks for both a sonogram and blood labs. My body is different because it ovulates late so it was quite interesting monitoring to see exactly WHEN. Sometimes I didn't ovulate till close to cd22:wacko:

I think you'll find it an interesting experience because you'll actually get to see whats going on in your body. You'll see the follies growing and they can catch SO many things. When your on injectables it's easier to change things around to add more. You can't do that with clomid. I think it will be a rewarding experience. :thumbup:

Please keep us posted in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## lavalux

HA- I am not a needle fan so I am impressed that you've mastered the art of injections. That is very empowering. I really feel that your BFP is right around the corner.

MA- Just to echo what others are saying, I have felt the sting this weekend of other's baby success (of course, I had to go to Babies R Us- the baby megastore - to buy gifts, but I've also heard from 3 friends who just got pg or just had their 3rd!) BUT, I did not feel that same sting with your news. I literally did a jig in our living room!!! :dance::dance:

Happy Sunday to everyone! We are going to church to lead a bible study in our Creative Marriage class and guess what the topic is --- sex! No one else wanted it. Hope I don't put my foot in my mouth. :blush:


----------



## missyt

Jennybobenny, I was brought up Catholic, went to Catholic school, the whole 9 yards. DH was brought up very strict Mormon. We go to a Catholic church here just at the end of our road. Its convenient and its what I know so it works for us. I actually got DH to embrace religion again because he was turned off by organized religion because his Mormom upbringing was so extreme. There are some things that I don't agree with in the Catholic church but they have relaxed some views over the years. It gives me hope that they are open to change and revisiting the rules. All in all, I attend church more for myself and my relationship with God and Jesus. Not so much what the church believes. I figure God is just happy that I am attending some sort of church and paying reverence to him. I don't think I'll ever find a religion that suits me to a tee. 

MA, I can totally understand why you want to wait to announce your pregnancy to the general public. Even though I haven't gone through anything near what you did, I would do the same myself. Like you said, the negative comments. One of my SIL's made some hurtful comments about us TTC, if and when I get pregnant we don't plan on telling anyone for a while.

HA, I know what you mean about being in a funk about other people's pregnancies but being happy for people like MA. We know the struggle she went through and she is so deserving of being blessed. When I see someone get pregnant super easy, it kind of makes me irritated. I feel the same for MA as I do for my brother and his wife. They just adopted a newborn baby 3 weeks ago. She sends at least 5 pictures of the baby a day but it doesn't bother me. I look forward to seeing the pictures and I always ask her to keep sending them. I am so happy for them because they struggled and couldn't conceive so at 41 they went the adoption route. I have never seen her so happy in her life and that makes me happy. She is such a good person and struggled so much there is no way I could feel that sense of irritation with her being a new mom.

I had some drama this weekend. Those of you with fur babies will totally understand. I have 2 pugs that I simply adore. They are a year apart and my younger one is my shadow. He follows me everywhere and always has to be next to me. He always wants to be in my lap or curled up next to me. And he is just the sweetest little thing. Yesterday starting at 5 AM he was vomiting continuously. At about 2 PM he vomitted up a big amount of bile. I freaked out and called the emergency vet that is an hour away and they said to bring him in. They Xrayed him and turns out he swallowed a significantly large peice of one of his dog bones. She recommended surgery or I could take the chance to see if it passes. Since I have no children of my one, I see my pugs as my babies. I couldn't stand to think of him suffering or possibly dying. I elected to have them do surgery on him. She called this morning and said he did fine and made it through the night okay. If he eats today and keeps it down, I can pick him up tomorrow morning. All I did was cry yesterday because I am lost without him. My other pug is sitting on my lap right now as I'm typing so at least he is here to comfort me. So $2,500 later, I will have my little pug baby back in my arms tomorrow. I don't think DH was happy with how much it was, I'm not either but I can't put a price on how much I love these little furry guys. They are the world to me. When I think of the things that calm me down and boost my spirits during the stresses of TTC, my little pugs are one of the first things I think of that put a smile on my face.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> I was on bravelle and menopur shots. They'd do two bravelle and two menopur a day. It got kinda crazy but it's seemed to work. The thing that was hardest for me, was the monitoring. For me it was every other day for two weeks for both a sonogram and blood labs. My body is different because it ovulates late so it was quite interesting monitoring to see exactly WHEN. Sometimes I didn't ovulate till close to cd22:wacko:

For this week I'm on one follistim shot a day, and I don't have to go back for monitoring until Thursday. After that, though, I suspect it will be more frequent until we trigger ovulation. Fortunately I only live about 15 minutes from my RE's office, though, so getting there is no big deal.



lavalux said:


> HA- I am not a needle fan so I am impressed that you've mastered the art of injections. That is very empowering. I really feel that your BFP is right around the corner.

I'm no fan, either! I was on allergy shots for years, and this follistim shot was nothing compared to that. It's a teeny tiny needle - I literally did not feel it go in! :happydance:



lavalux said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone! We are going to church to lead a bible study in our Creative Marriage class and guess what the topic is --- sex! No one else wanted it. Hope I don't put my foot in my mouth. :blush:

I dreamt last night that I was preparing to teach a sex ed class to underprivileged teens - it was a nightmare! :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Missy, I am so happy your little pugbaby will be ok!!


----------



## Kumchen

Missy, so glad you elected surgery! I know this kinda thing can get pricey, but I would have done exactly the same. Good to know that your fur baby seems to be on his way to getting better. Some people don't understand it, but they really ARE our kids. Just hairier. ;)


----------



## MrsJ08

Mommy's

I decided to pop on while I was having a :coffee: and what do I find?

A :bfp: for you and now I'm crying into my cuppa. :cloud9:

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you, such amazing news. You and Doug deserve this so much.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Your news really has made my Sunday.
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You MrsJ. :hugs

Missy, Thank you. We have two dogs, a pekingese and a Parsons Jack Russell and the Jack Russell is our first born boy dog. :rofl: We got him in the beginning of our marriage and that Dog was there for EVERYTHING. When I was going through deep depression from Jackson Jeffrey, He was snuggling with me. He and the peke just knew. I am a fanatic about keeping them safe and healthy as well so I KNOW why you did what you did.

Lava, I just HAD to laugh. I can't imagine teaching Sex in a Christian setting. That's the problem though, I think there are SO many issues within marriages, especially Christian marriages because we're "afraid" to talk about things like this with honesty and tact. God created man and woman to be intimate. I don't for the life of me know why we all are so uncomfortable talking about it. Hope you had a good time!!

Happy Holidays everyone!:happydance: Oops, I mean happy Superbowl Day.:happydance: Go Packers!:thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Poor Matthew has just haf the worst sex of his life! I've been away all weekend + M has been at the hospital with his Gran + it was only when we fell into bed exhausted that I realised we needed to dtd as we have the FS on Wed + they might want to do a SA so he's just dtd with a wheezing, snuffling, bone tired wife who kept wincing cause every bit of me is sore. Bless him for being able to perform at all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Poor Matthew has just haf the worst sex of his life! I've been away all weekend + M has been at the hospital with his Gran + it was only when we fell into bed exhausted that I realised we needed to dtd as we have the FS on Wed + they might want to do a SA so he's just dtd with a wheezing, snuffling, bone tired wife who kept wincing cause every bit of me is sore. Bless him for being able to perform at all!

Oh, I'm so sorry your not feeling very well hunny:hugs: I'd say your a great wife for follow through. I think I would have just said no way. I think he has a good, kind wife:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Get some rest dear and please let us know how that appointment goes on Wed. It's our 10 year anniversary so I'll be excited to hear that you have GOOD NEWS.:happydance: I'm looking forward to the route they plan to take with you. :winkwink::flower::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OMG can't belive I'm away 2 days and Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Rebekaaah :)))))
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That is great news. :kiss: You really made my day.You will be a wonderful mum :))) 
I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months my friend. Isn't it amazing that you tested BFP on your aniversary. :)))


----------



## twinkle1975

AF finally showed this morning after 41 days! I'm sure the long cycles must be in some way psychological as before I had the day 21 test results my cycles were 28 days but now they seem to be all over the place! I'm so glad I've got today off because I've been working all weekend as I can just be sad & snuffly on my own with the duvet!


----------



## lavalux

Sorry about AF coming today. This Summer my cycle was all over the board. 36 days, 29 days, 34 days ... I wish I had regular 28 days cycles. The waiting seems long enough as it is. I am hoping and praying that you have a productive meeting with your FS.

DH is going in by himself to the FS this morning for his SA. He had to ejaculate within 5 days, but not for the 2 days prior. I have AF visiting and I'm been crampy all weekend. Let's just say, I can relate. Good news ... he did buy some nice boxers!!!

One of my best friends who I told you about, got married four days after we did, and who got pregnant the first month of trying, called this weekend. She is really tired and sick with nausea; she is a little scared. I felt bad for feeling a bit jealous of her when she announced the news. I know she called to find out if I got PG this month because she & her seminary student husband have prayed for us and she wants us to go through this together, but to her credit, she never asked, and I volunteered that she could keep praying so there was her answer. As wonderful as it is to have that beautiful baby to hold at the end of the 40 weeks, being sick every day can't be much fun. Please pray for my friend, Tammy.


----------



## lavalux

By the way, the first part of that message was to Twinkle! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

heehee - I knew it was for me!! xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

:dance::dance::wohoo:Ok before I can post about anything else I have to reserve this post to congratulate you Rebekah, I am over the moon and doing the happy dance for you!!!! You have been so positive throughout this process and you have always given so much positive feedback and on some days ministered to me, and you don't even know me personally. I'm praying for your happy and healthy pregnancy and your happy and healthy baby! I so hope you continue to post daily in this thread, keep us updated on you pg and to continue to encourage us as we will continue to encourage you. I'm sending lots of hugs your way and I am on :cloud9: for you!!! You so deserve this.


----------



## FutureMommie

So I posted last week that I wasn't having a normal af, it was really light and by day 3 it was completely gone, with just a little spotting here and there, I called my RE and had blood drawn, I'm not pg but he suspects that I O'd late and that my real AF should come within 2 weeks and if it doesn't to call back. So yesterday I started cramping and went to the bathroom and was spotting again so I just assumed he was correct and this was my real af but I was wrong after that the bleeding stopped just as suddenly as it began so I'm don't know what is going on. I'm frusturated becuase now I have no idea what is going on with my cycle. He said that I did ovulated based on my numbers. My cycles have been like clockwork for the past 3 years, even after having and Abdominal myomectomy, my cycle started right at 28 days later, so why in the world is it screwy now???? I don't know what to do now! I guess I will just wait and see what happens this cycle.


----------



## lavalux

I'm sorry, FA, that your cycle is out of whack. It's even more frustrating when there is no concrete explanation given by your doctor, but as least you know that you are ovulating. Maybe your body is reacting to withdrawing from your meds since you stopped last month, right? I hope pesky AF comes for real and soon so you can get on with your next cycle. Keep us posted.


----------



## skye2010

FM u sure you are not pregnant. Some people have the numbers rising later. Sometimes almost 10-15 days after due date. Did the dr actually confirm that you are not ? Really odd. Wish you would have the BFP instead. Lava has a good point. Your body might be reacting to meds.

Hey Twinky, sorry the witch is being unreasonable. :hugs: :hugs: a nice cup of tea would be ideal while watching MBFGypsy Wedding. :) :kiss:

Lava the boxers sounds promising :winkwink: heheheh. Good luck this month hon.


----------



## sunshine71

Rebekah, I know you don't know me, but I wanted to say that reading about your wonderful news brought tears to my eyes - I'm so truly happy for you!!!

Actually, none of you know me - hello there! I've been lurking on this thread for over a month, but after reading about the amazing news I just had to post and say how thrilled I was. I've read what a difficult journey you've had, MA, and I never cease to be amazed at how unfailingly positive you've remained. You're an inspiration. 

Truth be told, everyone here seems to be so kind and supportive of each other. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## lavalux

Welcome, Sunshine ... glad that you aren't just lurking anymore. I look forward to getting to know you too!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Sunshine!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Sunshine! Glad you've decided to join us - this is such a nice thread full of lovely ladies!
FM - sorry your cycle seems to be up the wall, hope you get some answers soon. 
Lava - woohoo for boxers!!


----------



## missyt

FM, I'm sure you are so frustrated. Especially after you know you've been on track for 3 years! I'm no doctor but my periods have been a bit different since I've been on the cukoo meds. Did you ask your doc if it might have something to do with all the meds you were on in the past cycles? I'm sure everything will work out. It seems that being TTC we tend to pay more attention to our cycles and analyze them like we wouldn't if we didn't have problems conceiving. Hang in there.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Sunshine! :flower: I'm glad you've decided to jump in and join us.

FM, that is so bizarre... I, too, wonder if it has anything to do with taking a break from the meds. When you did your medicated cycles, were they always back-to-back cycles, or have you taken a break before? (And having just started follistim myself for the first time this week, I wonder if it will mess up my cycles... I have always been so regular you could set a clock by it... guess we'll see, huh?!)


----------



## HappyAuntie

just deleting a double-post. sorry!


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome, Sunshine! :flower: I'm glad you've decided to jump in and join us.
> 
> FM, that is so bizarre... I, too, wonder if it has anything to do with taking a break from the meds. When you did your medicated cycles, were they always back-to-back cycles, or have you taken a break before? (And having just started follistim myself for the first time this week, I wonder if it will mess up my cycles... I have always been so regular you could set a clock by it... guess we'll see, huh?!)

HA, the difference I noticed in my cycles since the meds was that they were much heavier, most especially the first 2 days.


----------



## missyt

Just an update everyone. My furbaby is doing just fine. :happydance:I picked him up from the hospital today and he was so happy to see me he kept jumping up at me even though he has about 10 staples in his stomach. Turns out he swallowed a piece of one of his rubber bones that I remember giving him at Thanksgiving time! He's had it in him for that long! I just took a little snuggle nap with him but he doing great and I'm so relieved. :cloud9:Thanks to everyone for reassuring me that our furbabies are so important to us and money isn't an object.


----------



## skye2010

Missyt your furry babies are sooo cuuute. Sorry he had that accident. Which one is that, the black or the white one? Poor thing he must have been really relieved to recover. It is quite a big operation. I have 2 chihuahua's and the little one ate a piece of photographic paper once. Managed to take it out but he was sick for a day the poor thing. They are so quick at swallowing any little thing they can get their teeth into :) LOL Choclates are another nightmare. 

Lava I love your wedding pict. Did you get married on a sea side? How romantic :)

Welcome sunshine. Glad you decided to come out :)


----------



## lavalux

MissyT- Glad your furbaby is doing well. I have two rescued Siamese cats and I know that I would spend whatever I needed to for surgery if it came down to it. Those two pugs are very lucky to have such a good loving home.

Syke, thanks for the compliment. We got married in St. Ann, Jamaica in June. The resort we stayed at was called Jamaica Inn. It's a small, intimate place and they made us feel like family. The staff knew our name, how we drank our tea/coffee, etc., by our second day. We stayed in a suite overlooking the ocean and our terrace was over the coral reefs, but they let me dress and take some pictures in the White Suite where Winston Churchill used to stay when he vacationed there. That place is truly a little piece of heaven. I try to visualize being in that spot whenever I feel stressed.

Btw, I am reading that book I mentioned ... Healing Mind, Healthy Woman ... written by Alice Domar and Henry Dreher. It was recommended by my therapist and I am really enjoying it. The first part is about women, stress, and mind-body medicine. The second part is divided into sections on PMS, infertility, miscarriage, difficult pregnancy, menopause, eating disorders, endometriosis & pelvic pain, breast cancer. There are some things about the importance of self-expression and connection with a supportive circle of friends and acquaintances. Anyway, the book is well-written, with lots of inspiring stories. I have taken a "mental health" day off from work to finally get over this sore throat and to rest. I've feeling much better.

I'm wishing for lots of peace of mind and contentment to all the ladies on here even in the midst of our waiting and our striving for a healthy baby. I feel very lucky to have met you all, especially since I am going to not talk much to family/close friends about our TTC efforts. :shhh:


----------



## cjpalaska

Hi everyone; I am jumping in here after reading your posts- I am 36 this year and my hubby and I are trying for our first child... 6 months actively trying and one year and a half of no birth control and no luck so far.... I am giving it one more month on our own and then I have an infertility appointment... I am really hoping to do it naturally this month ! 

My doggie this summer, ate some of a mop without me knowing it and she became very ill; we took her in to an all night vet er and they said she was ok and sent us home- I stayed up with her all night and knew she wasn't. I took her right away into our own vet in the am and she had to have emergency surgery. She almost died! Her intestine had already starting turning black and they weren't sure how she would do.. I camped out at the vet all day and she wasn't doing better. The following day she had to have a second surgery. She miraculously improved and she came home a day later:) She had 25 staples in her belly...... She has now graduated from therapy dog school and she is our life!! At least until kids:) I also have three kitties!

Nice to meet you all and I hope to talk to you again!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA I took a 1 month break in October due to cyst that didn't dissolve and had a regular period and this in November went back to the injections so that is why I'm so confused. I guess I'll just have to wait it out! Ugggh! They checked my progesterone and said it was 3.59 which meant that I'd already O'd so not sure what's going on or even where I am in my cycle.


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome. I'm sort of going through a bit of a rough patch with the whole TTC thing right now, so I'm grateful there's a place to turn to with friendly people who understand. 

Don't get me wrong - my hubby's a wonderful man, but he's a man all the same. Sometimes they just don't get it. :)


----------



## missyt

Skye, it was the black one. His name is Smokey. The fawn one is Bandit. I'm such an overprotective pug mom that I often think I will be one of those crazy mom's who will never leave their baby with anyone.

Welcome cjpalaska and thanks for sharing your story! I find relief and comfort in this group knowing that all of the ladies know what I'm going through. Best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry you're going through a rough patch Sunshine - feel free to vent - we've alL done it! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye & FM, Thank you SO much for the congrats. :hugs::kiss::flower:

FM, I would love to continue visiting in this thread if only to talk about you guys and other stuff. You know me, I like to talk alot.:haha: I actually feel so comfortable with each of you and I STILL have alot of praying to do for each of YOU. 

As for crazy AF's, Mine stopped on our break after not taking injectables. The injectables brought AF on regularly while with pcos, I rarely got them on my own. So it IS possible that it's the meds. When you start back up on injectables though, have them do an ultrasound on your follies first (hopefully they measure BEFORE anyways to be sure you don't hyperstimulate) While they're checking them before your injectable cycle, have them check the thickness of your lining. This last time, I was told my lining was VERY THIN. They gave me estrogen pill by mouth. I read that it's supposed to REALLY help the lining for implanting. Maybe that's what helped this month. :winkwink: I DO pray these little beans stick.:thumbup: I have confidence God will provide Victory.

Sunshine, you have blessed my heart tonight:cry::hugs::flower: I'm grateful you came by to send well wishes my way. It was so thoughtful of you and I'm glad that you found it comfortable to chat with us!:hugs:

Hi Cj:hi: Glad your joining in.

Missy, Glad your doggy is okay. I think the avatar is too cute for words.:thumbup:

Lava, was it you doing the Sex Bible study?? I can't remember who was doing that yesterday. I'm just wondering how that went.

AFM- I went in for my beta and progesterone testing. All is well. Beta is 470 and progesterone is 29.9.

I seem to be 4 weeks.

We could use continued prayer throughout this pregnancy. I'm noticing a whole lot of "clinical" attitude with the medical team. Even after finding out the excellent results, the nurse made a comment that we couldn't "make sure the baby is alright" through ultrasound until beta numbers are up to 5000. I'm not sure when I go to the High Risk Perinatal Center. I'm just noticing their trying to keep a level head maybe because of our second trimester loss?? Either way, I kept thinking, can you give me a break?! We got REALLY excellent news that not only we're pregnant, but that the numbers are good and your already stand-offish. :wacko::shrug: The idea is NOT to freak out the first trimester. I wish you'd be slightly positive and give me a little bit of hope on your end.:dohh:

At any rate, Gods hand is in this WHOLE miracle again, I'm not putting my trust in medical staff or medicine, I'm putting total confidence in God who will be glorified in this situation.


----------



## Goldy

Congratulations Rebekar. Am extremely happy for you. Here is to wishing you a happy 9 months!! I really had missed the whole of last weeks achievements!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Goldy said:


> Congratulations Rebekar. Am extremely happy for you. Here is to wishing you a happy 9 months!! I really had missed the whole of last weeks achievements!!

Thanks so much dear friend.:hugs: :flower:


----------



## skye2010

MissyT :))))) Give kisses to both from me. I am just back from Istanbul so my liille ones are with a friend of mine still. I will update a photo as soon as I pick them up. As for the babies I'm sure you'll be a great mum. Babies pooh-pee and cry, pooh-pee-cry , than they smile a bit than sleep, pooh-pee-cry, cry,cry, cry, pooh-peee, cry and smile no matter what you do. So everyone stops fussing in the end hhahahaaa.

Hi CJ, Welcom to the thread :) :howdy: (This is a really funny icon so I was looking for an occasion to use it )

Rebekah it will be allright with the baby. Don't worry too much about the nurses. They are like that sometimes. You lost the previous pregnancy because of an accident and this will be a healthy and happy 9 months. xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Having Insomnia this morning so I thought I'd pop in to see if anyone was up. How is good ol Istanbul?? Okay, since I've never been you have to share what it's like there. The surroundings, the food, your favorite food, etc. I've been to England, France, Ireland and Amsterdam but I'd love to travel again someday with my family. There are so many beautiful wonders in this world. 

We've always hoped to homeschool one day and I'd LOVE to take our children one day to see what's outside America while also teaching them American History too as we travel our own Nation. This world we live in is so beautiful and AMAZING aside from the sometimes horrible things that happen. I'd like to think there's more beauty in the world and it's in "the eye of the beholder".

Anyways, enough of my ongoing conversation. I'm sleep deprived and can't seem to get back on track with sleep. 

Have a LOVELY day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OOh Rebekah Istanbul is a wonder :))) I'm actually from Izmir so I'm a tourist in there. It is really exotic, oppulant, chaotic and the energy of people is really weird. It's very crowded, you see people everywhere even after midnight and it is a 24hr city. It was very cold this time so I spent most of my time with my uncle, auntie and cousins. One of my cousins is going to move to Canada with his wife and it was a good opportunity to see them while DH was having work meetings. I can highly recommend it to anyone for 4-5 days. Living there would be another matter cause it's way too chaotic and the traffic is mad. DH and I love travelling and I'd love to do more travelling in the US. I want to see the Grand Canyon :) In fact DH has 1 week meetings in Arizona in a couple of months. But I can't drive and I don't know if there is anything interesting around where he will be. So I'm not sure if I should tail him. Any suggestions?

What's wrong with your sleeping hon? Are you overexcited with the baby? :)))) I can suggest sitting in a dark room with a blanket for about half an hour before you go to sleep. Apparently too much light might confuse our body clock. :) Good night



padbrat said:


> Well.. my voice has spoken... at last...
> 
> I have emailed the clinic at Spain and asked for an appt end of April to go through treatment details...
> 
> Me and Hubby talked and decided that yes, it would put us in debt, something we hate, but we have to give it one shot and one shot only...if it doesn't work, then we have our answer. I am pleased we have decided.... I have started my fitness programme and have a stone to lose (already lost 2.5 stone) before I am at my perfect weight!

Padbrat so glad you decided finally. :happydance: Hope it would work out. + Babies come with their luck so the debt issue would resolve somehow. Well done on the weight loss as well. I am awaiting to inject my immune suppresser on Wednesday. And 2 weeks after I will inject another one and wait for 3 weeks. That almost brings us to April. So I might be buddying up with you on the April cycle. :kiss:


----------



## jennybobenny

Missy - glad your dog is okay. I agree that paying for surgery is totally worth it! They should sell Pet health insurance. Wait. DO they sell pet health insurance? If they don't I should go into business and make a million! :haha:

Skye - you forgot babies also eat and spit up before they sleep! :haha: Istanbul sounds interesting thanks for sharing. I'm not a city person though so it's not on my list of places to go if you say it's a hustle and bustle 24/7 kinda place! Where in Canada is your cousin moving to?

I'm aching to go caving. I fell in love with the extreme sport about 10 years ago. I've been watching videos on you tube about my favorite cave, Rat's Nest Cave outside of Banff Alberta. I don't know why I'm panicking about being able to go there again. On one hand, I think "I HAVE to go before I'm pregnant" but it's a big trip and that money should be put towards this whole procedure in case my insurance runs out. On the other hand, my logical side kicks in and says "the cave has been there for 10,000 years. It will be there after I give birth and get back into shape." Some illogical side of me has decided that when I have my baby, my life is over. I know that's not true - it's all about choices. I can go caving if I want to. I'm just afraid that I won't choose to. ARGH!!!

I had a long day at work yesterday and didn't go to my aquafit class. I've been making excuses since xmas to not go and yesterday I finally told myself "no more excuses" and I got stuck at work! Oh well. There's always next week. And I have a zumba class tomorrow! :happydance:

Happy day, friends!


----------



## lavalux

MA- The bible study we led on "Creative Intimacy" was fine. Thanks for asking. DH was a little nervous when he was reading and stumbled over some of the scripture, but we sort of stuck to script to minimize the chance of putting our foot in our mouth. The group did get on a whole discussion of porn, sex in the media, and the child sex trafficking trade. It's a huge problem here and it is so sad. Funny part is, DH & I spent two hours on Friday night preparing for the class only to find afterwards that there was a leader's guide in the back. Oh well! :)

Had a long chat with a good girlfriend who had surgery this summer for endometriosis. She and her husband have done 2 rounds of IUI and are now trying IVF. She has been struggling alone with all this and I hope that she feels better now that she can talk to someone. She said that she initially went to the FS where DH did his SA and switched to another FS because she didn't like the nurses - they didn't explain the test results clearly, gave her attitude, etc. That was bad news for me, because I was thinking that we may have found a place for me to have some testing myself. I want to know how many eggs I have left. Anyway, the FS is going to send DH's SA test results to his urologist and we should hear back in four to five days. Keep your fingers crossed. 

JBB- The caving trip sounds intense. I am scared of super small spaces so I don't see myself having the courage to try that, but I'm sure that I'm missing out on an amazing experience. 

MA- it is frustrating when doctors and nurses aren't sensitive to the emotional side of our treatment. Just remember we are all very excited for you and I'm sure that this will be a happy, healthy 9 months and at the end will be beautiful baby/babies!!!! Stay positive and let yourself to feel the joy and excitement of this time ... you can recognize fearful thoughts, but then reflect on other emotions that uplift you, listen to some praise music, whatever you need to do. This board is such a good support. Hope you get a good night's sleep soon.

Well, I'm back to work today after taking a sick day yesterday. I'm not feeling 100% but I've got to get back in there. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies! MA, it's no wonder you're having trouble sleeping - too much excitement. :) 

Skye - I'd love to hear all about Istanbul. I'm a traveler at heart :) Unfortunately, it's mostly at heart because of the cost. That doesn't curb the wander lust, though. 

MA, I've been to Europe too - Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and Malta. It's amazing to walk through towns that have been around for many hundreds of years. I totally agree with you - there's so much beauty in the world, and I want to see as much as possible. 

Jenny - I know I'm new here and don't have any right to give advice, but I'm going to put my two cents in anyway. Go caving. Don't wait. There's part of a Mark Twain quote that I love... "Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the things you did do" (or something like that...)

The only reason I'm weighing in on this at all is because I'm kind of going through something like that now. One of my ultimate dream trips is to go to India. About five years ago I promised myself that if I hadn't made it by the time I was 40, that would be my 40th b-day present to myself. I turned 39 in June, found an agent I could work with, and planned the trip. I'm supposed to fly out of JFK in a little less than five weeks, but due to some TTC issues it looks like I might not make the trip after all. (Thank God for insurance...)

So if it's at all possible, you really owe it to youself to do something you love. I just wish I'd have done my whole India thing sooner. 

Sorry... 2nd day on this thread and I'm already butting in... Actually, the best advice I could probably would be to ignore my advice... :)


----------



## sunshine71

oops - edit to above post: the best advice I could probably _give_ would be to ignore my advice...

Any my typos...


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- you probably can't sleep because you are so super excited, don't mind those nurses, don't let anyone steel you joy!!!!! 

Lava- Glad you are feeling a little better. I've got my fingers crossed for you regarding the SA.

Skye- How are you????

AFM- I still have a little spotting going on and lower back pain that is quite uncomfrontable but better than yesterday, I felt really crampy yesterday so who knows whats going on. I don't even know where I am in my cycle. I bought so cheapie O test last month, 50 to be exact so I guess I will start testing for O until it shows positive. 

MA- not sure if I'm going back to the injectibles yet, I only had one more IUI left anyway before we had to think about moving to IVF, I think I'm just going to hold on and wait on my time. Its taking a lot to get to this place of faith, and I find that some days are harder than others. Maybe this month I'm learning that I truely have NO control over this!


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> DH and I love travelling and I'd love to do more travelling in the US. I want to see the Grand Canyon :) In fact DH has 1 week meetings in Arizona in a couple of months. But I can't drive and I don't know if there is anything interesting around where he will be. So I'm not sure if I should tail him. Any suggestions?

We honeymooned at the Grand Canyon! Where in Arizona will he be? If you don't drive, there are touring companies that run bus tours from Phoenix and other Arizona cities to the Grand Canyon. They'd probably only be a day trip and, while I can't imagine spending only one day there, one day would be better than not seeing it at all! There's even a train that runs to the Grand Canyon, so there are certainly ways around the issue of not driving! 

Here are some websites that may be helpful.
The official website for the Grand Canyon: 
https://www.nps.gov/grca/index.htm

The page with info on how to get to the South Rim (the primary destination at the Grand Canyon - it's closer to big cities than the North Rim so it's a lot easier to get to): 
https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/directions_s_rim.htm

And the company that runs the trains to the South Rim (I've never used them, but they apparently have day trips and longer vacation packages):
https://www.thetrain.com/

We love to travel, and the National Parks have been some of our favorite vacations. :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Hello lovely ladies!

Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers, i only wish i had internet connection the whole time i was in hospital as im sure your words would have helped me stay strong.
Its been quite a week, my baby girl Hero (pronounced ee-ro for anyone who wants to read where the name originates https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander) is doing good. She is breathing on her own and the only reason they are keeping her in the unit is that she cant eat well on her own. Today they decided that she should be fed only through the tube for a few days until she starts putting some on. Then we will give her the bottle and see how she does.
Thanks again for all your thoughts!


----------



## twinkle1975

vickyd said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers, i only wish i had internet connection the whole time i was in hospital as im sure your words would have helped me stay strong.
> Its been quite a week, my baby girl Hero (pronounced ee-ro for anyone who wants to read where the name originates https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander) is doing good. She is breathing on her own and the only reason they are keeping her in the unit is that she cant eat well on her own. Today they decided that she should be fed only through the tube for a few days until she starts putting some on. Then we will give her the bottle and see how she does.
> Thanks again for all your thoughts!

Yay Vicky - so glad to hear Hero is doing well! We've all been thinking of you & I know we'll continue to hold you in our prayers. Love to all of you xxx


----------



## skye2010

Vicky it's great to hear from you knowing that you are both well. Well chosen name for a real little hero for keeping up so well. :))) You went through a lot of heartache recently but it will all be happy soon when she can come home. :)) Good luck to you both. Pls update picts when you can :)

OOOh Ha u got me drooling over that trip now. Thank you hon. The train looks really good and DH will be staying in Phoenix so it's perfect. I texted him about this but he wasn't too thrilled since we will be spending quite a lot for the IVF. Which is true but.... It looks so beautiful. Although his company will pay for his ticket and hotel, my tickets are still pricey. Also I think he might be a little jealous if I go there alone since he would love to see GCNP too. Well I haven't given up yet. i will still talk to him. If not it is going at the top of my "Places i want to See" list.

India is another place I want to se. It is rough traveling (tummy bugs etc) and we are waiting for the right time for that. Where in India did you plan Sunshine? I hope you would go and share the experience :)

I checked out the images of Rat's Nest Cave Jenny. Looks amazing but not for a faint heart like me. I will stick with David Attenborough's documentaries for the time being. I am impressed by you going there though. :)))

Lava they can tell you if your egg reserves are good or not by FS blood test and the parameters are set. So you can interpret if you know your count. You need an ultrasound scan to see how many follicles you have. If your friend wasn't happy with that clinic don't go there. Maybe do some research on the web cause their success rates are impt that you get the best treatment as possible. 

I'm all right FM thank you for asking. I'm just waiting to inject the immune suppressers and they work so I can get on with the IVF. The only reason I am this calm is there is no TTC'ing for me while I have these meds cause it's not good for the baby. So I have to relax and wait although if they won't work and I need to wait more I'll be damned miserable. Hope not anyway.

I'm sorry what's going on with your body. It really is frustrating not to know. I once had a weird cycle like that. I had my period only for 2 days and it was light. Still don't know what it was. Maybe stress? But the next one went back to normal. How many days have you been spotting now?


----------



## FutureMommie

Sky, I've been spotting off and on since 1/31 who knows whats going on! uggh!


----------



## missyt

Lava, I feel for your friend too. DH asked if I wanted to try another clinic since it took them 4 months to actually tell us what his SA numbers were. And that was only after I asked for them. The FS told us his numbers were fine. Turns out his morphology was below normal and his motility and count were right on that line to be considered average. We felt like we wasted all that time when he could've improved his diet and quit smoking, alcohol and caffeine. He totally made all those changes and its been about 3 weeks so hopefully this works for us.


----------



## pablo797

ok lurking again ...

fm, are you sure you're not pregnant? Hope the body works itself out!

sunshine, I understand the dilema of not traveling, but at the same time it's a trip of a life time. I put off a lot or didn't do things when I was ttc, then at the end of the month whenAF showed up I was so upset that I had put off what I wanted to do. Of course I hope that a BFP is right around the corner, but don't forget to live your life.

skye, I love the grand canyon! And I would love to visit Istanbul!!! There is also a place called Havasupi (sp). It's on an indian reservation just off the grand canyone. It would be a long side trip, but it is beautiful!!! I've taken the train from colorado to the canyon and the ride is great!!! Enjoy your trip, or at least I hope you can work out going!

vivkyd, sooooo glad Hero is doing well and that you are both recovering! All my hugs and prayers. 

hi to everyone else!!! Xx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone. Lava, thank you for the encouragement. I put some praise music on last night and I'll be doing it again tonight to calm down my thoughts. "Take every thought into captivity".

I didnt' really get good sleep last night either. I think it's a combination of things: excitement, nervouseness, nausia and I deal with Vitamin D deficiency and hadn't taken this months because I wasn't sure it would be okay for pregnancy. I've found out today it's okay so I'm hoping that will help in getting back to a good sleeping pattern.

FM, I pray God will speak boldly to the way you should go. I too learned about totally relying on Him. He answered in the 11th hour. I believe it's because God intended me to FULLY rely on Him. To let go of my own control and stop always needing to know "why" for everything. I'm a "why" person. I NEED to know. Thing is, God knows that I DON'T need to know all the details. It takes me totally out of my comfort zone. I've had this mindset since childhood and I've been trying to change it for a very long time. It's taken me all this time to know it's NOT ME that will change it, but God IN me who will change it. So I understand the reliance your feeling right now. This "season" is SO hard to "be still".

Vicky, you have no idea how happy I am that you made it on here to tell us this good news. I'm so happy to here that hero is doing well and will continue to pray about the food intake issue. I can't WAIT for her to be out of the hospital and see pics of this little beauty!!! WTG mommy :hugs:

Pardon me if I forgot to add anyone, I'm on barely enough sleep to make it through the day and I'm SO TIRED yet can't seem to sleep. I'm going to take a nap and then maybe make it back here again tonight.

Love to you all!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Have a good nap petal - I think you should sleep when you can atm. :hugs:
Please can I have some hugs & a bit of understanding of the little bit of grief you feel when AF shows even when you were expecting it as I'm not getting them from DH :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Have a good nap petal - I think you should sleep when you can atm. :hugs:
> Please can I have some hugs & a bit of understanding of the little bit of grief you feel when AF shows even when you were expecting it as I'm not getting them from DH :cry:

:hugs: It's such a heartbreaking rollercoaster of a ride this ttc process. Your not alone dear. I can't WAIT to hear the day you finally get that positive you've been waiting so long for. All this heartbreaking AF showing stuff will be worth the heartache to finally hold your little one in your arms. I'm holding confident that it will be sometime soon! In the meantime, let me be a shoulder for you.:cry::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Can I just tell you how happy seeing that little blinking BFP at the bottom of your siggie makes me!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Had a long chat with a good girlfriend who had surgery this summer for endometriosis. She and her husband have done 2 rounds of IUI and are now trying IVF. She has been struggling alone with all this and I hope that she feels better now that she can talk to someone. She said that she initially went to the FS where DH did his SA and switched to another FS because she didn't like the nurses - they didn't explain the test results clearly, gave her attitude, etc. That was bad news for me, because I was thinking that we may have found a place for me to have some testing myself. I want to know how many eggs I have left. Anyway, the FS is going to send DH's SA test results to his urologist and we should hear back in four to five days. Keep your fingers crossed.

Lava, weighing your friend's experience with that particular dr is important, but I wouldn't rule that office out completely based solely on one friend's opinion. Problems like she described are often just personality conflicts, so it's entirely possible that you will have a very different experience than she did. 

That said, it's incredibly important to be your own health care advocate.... Ask every question and keep asking it until you are satisfied with the answer and you understand the answer. I don't care how ridiculous my question seems, I ask anyway (even when I really already know what the answer will be) because I figure they've heard and seen it all before and nothing I ask could shock them. I go into every appointment armed with the list of questions that have popped up in my brain since the last appt and I don't leave until I've gotten them answered. And if any come up that I feel can't wait for the next appt, I call or email and ask. It felt awkward at first, but I've had multiple drs tell me they wish all their patients would come so prepared with questions. 




sunshine71 said:


> Sorry... 2nd day on this thread and I'm already butting in... Actually, the best advice I could probably would be to ignore my advice... :)

Go ahead, butt in! That's what we're all here for! :winkwink: I hope your India trip works out. And if not, yes, thank God for travel insurance, but also remember that if it doesn't happen in a few weeks, that doesn't mean it will never happen! 




vickyd said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers, i only wish i had internet connection the whole time i was in hospital as im sure your words would have helped me stay strong.
> Its been quite a week, my baby girl Hero (pronounced ee-ro for anyone who wants to read where the name originates https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander) is doing good. She is breathing on her own and the only reason they are keeping her in the unit is that she cant eat well on her own. Today they decided that she should be fed only through the tube for a few days until she starts putting some on. Then we will give her the bottle and see how she does.
> Thanks again for all your thoughts!

Welcome to Hero!! I'm sure she'll figure out sucking and swallowing soon enough and be just peachy. My niece was born at 32 weeks and had the same issue - she was only in NICU for 5 days before they sent her home. Hero will be home in no time! Thanks for popping in to update us! :kiss:


----------



## skye2010

FM I just thought of sthg. Hope this is not you but did you check the symptomps for ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sorry, the phone rang while I was typing that and I missed several other posts in the meantime! 

MA, I'm sorry you're not sleeping well. Hopefully the pregnancy itself will soon make you so tired that you can't do anything BUT sleep! I have never slept so much as I did when I was pregnant. Both times, I would sleep about 12-14 hours at night and still need an afternoon nap on top of that! It was crazy!

AFM, that phone call was the pharmacy calling about my follistim. Because I have insurance coverage, I have to order the drugs from the insurance company's pharmacy. Before deciding to go ahead with the IUI, the business office at my clinic called them for me to get an estimate on what the cost of my drugs would be, and the answer they came up with was my out-of-pocket would be about $100. Well today the lady said the estimated charges are $300! WTH is that all about?! :growlmad: Every time I get mad at Aetna, I try to counter those thoughts with the fact that there are lots and lots of people out there with no insurance coverage at all and I should be happy with what we have, but come on! It would be a lot easier to like them if I got the same answer twice! But every single time I call I get a different answer. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, and they don't even care that that's the case! When I questioned the rep about the discrepancy, she asked if I wanted to not place the order, or if I wanted to place a limit on how much they could charge my credit card (meaning they would have to call me for approval each time the amount was going to be over my pre-set limit). I said no, because really, I have no other options! I have to have the drugs, and I have to order the drugs from them. So what difference does it make whether I set a limit on how much they can charge my credit card? I can either pay it and get the drugs, or not pay it and not get the drugs. :grr: Insurance companies make me crazy!!


----------



## sunshine71

Vicky, I'm new here so you don't know who I am, but I'm so glad that you and your little girl are doing well!

FM - I was wondering the same thing as pablo. You're sure you're not pregnant?

Skye - I was supposed to do the Golden Triangle up north, which is Delhi, Agra (the Taj Mahal), and Jaipur. And I even timed it to be in Jaipur for the Hindu festival of Holi (really cool - google it if you have a minute). From there I was supposed to go further west to Udaipur in the state of Rajasthan, and from there I was supposed to fly all the way south to the state of Kerala. One of my days/nights in Kerala was to be spent on a private houseboat cruising on the backwaters. In all, it was a total of two weeks. And the really neat (and terrifying!) thing about it is it's a solo trip. Kind of a "do what I want, when I want, discover myself" sort of thing. DH teaches and wasn't able to get the time. And since I'd been promising myself I'd go for so long...

But I guess I should explain why I'm not going. It's kind of a long story, and I didn't want to do such a crazy long post while I was still new here, but what the heck. 

Technically, I'm pregnant. But it doesn't look like it's viable at this point. Here's my really bizarre story...

I found out in October 2010 that I was pregnant, which was a huge surprise because I was pretty much told I wouldn't be able to get pregnant on my own. I miscarried in November and had a D&C about a week before Thanksgiving. Although I've been wanting to have kids for about five years now, DH didn't, so I thought that was my only chance, and I'd lost it. (To be fair, neither of us wanted children when we got married almost nine years ago, but I wound up having a change of heart later). So he really surprised me when he said he wanted to try again. 

We went to the RE, and he started me on Femara in December. On CD12 my follicles were only about 11.5, plus a large cyst, so we sort of scrapped that month and they told me to call back on CD1 to start all over again. CD1 came one day early for me. I think. Before I got pregnant I had gone three years w/out a cycle at all, and then they came back very infrequently. Which is why the doctors thought I wouldn't get pregnant on my own. 

So anyhow, CD1 came with a vengance, so I went in on CD3 to have my blood taken. They called me that afternoon and said my level was 9.6, which as you guys know, <5 is not preg, >25 is preg, and in between is the gray area. They figured I'd had a chemical pregnancy, and told me to come back four days later. A bummer, but at least I knew I could get pregnant again. So, in a way, good news.

I went back four days later, and my level was 46... then 330... then 1600... "Even though I was bleeding heavily?" I asked. "Yep" the nurse said. "You're definitely pregnant." But, oh yeah, your progesterone is really low. (1.2) So don't get your hopes up. (She wasn't that direct, I'm just trying to condence a million phone calls back and forth...) So after a few ultrasounds, I was told that they saw a sac, but just some indiscernible "stuff" inside, and that I would most likely miscarry. 

Two days later, sure enough, I started to miscarry. I went directly to the doctors and they did an ultrasound. Yep. Up the hoo-hoo. During the mess of it. He showed me how the sac was elongating, and said that it would disolve shortly and it would all be over with pretty quickly. So as soon as I got home, I passed a bunch of stuff, and it was pretty much over by the end of the next day. So I gave myself a mental slap and well, we'll try again when I get back from India.

I went in to get more blood work done a week ago yesterday to make sure my level was going down. It wasn't. It went up to about 21,000. The called me in for an u/s the very next day, and the nurse said "Well I think you'll be quite surprised. There's the sac, and see? There's the heartbeat!" 

MY heartbeat, at the moment, had just about stopped... 

Of course, then the doctor had to come in and say that it probably still wasn't viable because the hb was too low (113, should be at about 150), and that the little dude was about a week too small. Unless, he said, that I O'd extremely late and the hubby's swimmers hung around a lot longer than usual. Possible, he said, but not probable. But then he went on to say that the size of the sac grew significantly from the time of my "miscarriage" until last Tuesday (which was six days). He told me to come back in a week for another u/s - we probably won't find a heartbeat, but there's a very small chance that we'll be okay. 

So I leave here in one hour to go for the dreaded u/s. I'm sorry I don't remember which one of you it was, but someone on here was saying how they hated the u/s. I'm totally with her right now... I know better than to hold out hope, as this pregnancy has had more than it's share of problems. This new development is really nothing more than a cruel joke to prolong the inevitable, and I hate the fact that I have that stupid voice in the back of my head saying "but what if..."

But what if?

So anyhow, that's why my India trip is in limbo right now. I fully expect to find that I'll be back to TCC in the near future. That's also part of the reason I was lurking this past month - I didn't know if I'd really belong on this thread of not. But then I read Rebekah's post and just had to let her know how happy I was for her. And since it's pretty much a sure thing that I'm gonna loose this little guy, too, I didn't really want to join in on any of the First Trimester threads either.

So I hope you ladies forgive me for joining in prematurely, but reading your posts this past month has really helped me get through my own hardships. I thank you all for that!

(And I hope you forgive me for any spelling errors - I'm doing this as quick as I can while trying to avoid detection by the boss!!)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh Sunshine, what an ordeal you're going through!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Please let us know how today's ultrasound goes. We'll be here to help you through, no matter what happens today!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Sunshine, my heart goes out to you. Thank you for sharing with us, as HA says whatever happens we're here for you xx


----------



## missyt

Sunshine, OMG! You have been through so much with this already. I can't even imagine how you feel. I really hope everything turns out better than you expect. Let us know how everything goes.

HA, I almost dropped too the first time I found out how much the injectables were. Ugh. And I hate how people can't be clear with you. You would think its their job to know how much to quote you.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm sitting outside our house in the car as I can't face going inside


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle, Sunshine, FA, HA ---- all I have time for right this minute is:

:hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My friend who I told you about who got pregnant right away and told us 2 weeks ago (DH is seminary student) ... just texted me that she is at work (she is a nurse so she's at a hospital), went for an u/s, and the fetus is not viable, no heartbeat, she decided against assistance, and is going to wait for the m/c to happen naturally. First, she is going for a long run after work she said. She is laughing at jokes, but I think that she is in shock. I'm in shock.

Man, this is such a difficult path, not for the faint-at-heart, and I'm learning each day a little more that I am not in control!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Anyway, off to eat dinner with DH. He brought me home flowers & bubble bath b/c I was crying on the phone about my friend. He's a sweetie. 

Thanks for the advice about the FS. I'm going to research a few that I know about in Atlanta and just pay out of pocket for the fertility tests. I may not be able to know why, but I want to know how many. :) I need to practice being more assertive with the doctors/nurses/medical staff.


----------



## sunshine71

Oh, lavalux, your friend is in my prayers. Having been there (as so many of us of us have), my heart goes out to her and her husband.


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive! :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Sunshine, I'm so sorry. :tears: It IS still possible they are wrong. With my last pregnancy they kept telling me that they couldn't hear a heartbeat and my beta was low. It was EARLY in the pregnancy.

Why aren't they giving you progesterone suppositories as soon as you find your pregnant??

HA, that's just downright annoying. I feel as though they KNOW you NEED the drug and are playing with a womans heart by asking if you'd want the drug. It's being a smarty pants instead of being compassionate. So sorry.

Twinkle, thank you for your kind words. I love seeing it too. I'm still a bit nervous about the upcoming weeks, but it's all in Gods hands and I have total faith and trust in HIM. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Argh, work has had me occupied and not able to participate. First I want to send a massive group hug around. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Twinkle how did the appointment go?

Sunshine, what a situation you have found yourself in. I'm holding my breath for you. 

Hugs all around to everyone else. 

I've had one of the worst AF of my life. The cramps 2 nights ago were as had as my first mc. I finally broke down and took a Vicodin. I suffered the consequence yesterday. I was in a fog all day. I didn't take it last night but woke up with cramps at 2 am. I'm exhausted. This is a symptom if my hideous diagnosis and apparently it is supposed to get worse as I get older to the point where my uterus hurts like this all the time. I've been very sad and angry about it all. Still waiting to hear if surgery is an option. 

Is it a sign that as I wrote "an option" that my iPhone's auto correct changed it to "adoption"???? Huh.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

heart tree said:


> Argh, work has had me occupied and not able to participate. First I want to send a massive group hug around. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle how did the appointment go?
> 
> Sunshine, what a situation you have found yourself in. I'm holding my breath for you.
> 
> Hugs all around to everyone else.
> 
> I've had one of the worst AF of my life. The cramps 2 nights ago were as had as my first mc. I finally broke down and took a Vicodin. I suffered the consequence yesterday. I was in a fog all day. I didn't take it last night but woke up with cramps at 2 am. I'm exhausted. This is a symptom if my hideous diagnosis and apparently it is supposed to get worse as I get older to the point where my uterus hurts like this all the time. I've been very sad and angry about it all. Still waiting to hear if surgery is an option.
> 
> Is it a sign that as I wrote "an option" that my iPhone's auto correct changed it to "adoption"???? Huh.

I can't imagine the pain you must be in to have vicodin just cut it. I'm SO sorry:hugs: I hope that surgery will be an option for you not only to help you conceive, but also to help maybe cut some of the symptoms of all of this.

Adoption IS an option and you'll know when the time is right. When your ready, start researching agencies, figure out where you'd like to adopt and ask the agencies for more information. You don't have to start anything until your ready. Their information will give you how much, the children available, if you decide domestically whether you'd like open, semi-open or closed and much more. It could give you some research material to keep your mind occupied while you wait on surgery and ttc. I know it's helped me alot over the years. 

In the meantime, I pray you feel better soon. You'll know when your ready for another option. It'll just feel right.:thumbup::winkwink::hugs::flower:


----------



## skye2010

twinkle1975 said:


> Have a good nap petal - I think you should sleep when you can atm. :hugs:
> Please can I have some hugs & a bit of understanding of the little bit of grief you feel when AF shows even when you were expecting it as I'm not getting them from DH :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sunshine, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Can't believe you have gone through so much. Not sure if your clinic is on top of everything as Rebekah has suggested. Wonder if they could have saved this pregnanacy? Soo sorry for all this is happening. Pls update asap, I'm worried about you now.
Your india trip is wonderful, exactly where I dream of going. It will wait for you when the time is right :)

HA :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It sounds like your insurance is trying to extract more money from you. Ask them to give you a break down of the invoice for the pharmacy and the clinic and double check with them. insurance companies are sly and what can you do but be on top of it all. Very annoying indeed. 

Hearty I'm sorry about the pain babe. :flower: Your iphone's miscalculation doesn't mean anything. Adoption would only be an option if and when you feel it is. I' have my hopes up for this surgery, I hope he would have a positive answer for you. Pheeeuww waiting for this answer is sooo nerve wrecking... :shrug:

Lava your Dh is a gem. My DH has given me flowers twice in all the 7 years I know him. First was the first Valentines we had and the tea lady in his office told him to do it. The second time was my demand. LOL


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry to be confusing - it was my house I was sitting outside not the FS's! Managed to get out how I was feeling to DH last night + he said 'you should've told me' - that made me really cross as when its really bad I can't talk about it - its all I can do to keep breathing + surely its not too much for him to remember from 1 month to the next. I told him I squished the feelings down for most of the month + he said I shouldn't but I pointed out I can't be a sobbing snotty mess for the whole time or I'd lose my job! 
My appt is in 4 hours, I'll update you later


----------



## skye2010

Twinky keep it tight bb. Did you make a list of what you want to ask the doc? Hope you have some good answers. Goood luck xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I actually have no idea what I want to ask the dr! Crap! I should've asked you all earlier - I'm just so convinced they'll send me away because of my weight I hadn't thought that far. Poo poo poo!


----------



## sunshine71

Best of luck to you Twinkle - fingers crossed for you!

Heart Tree, I'm so sorry you're going through all this - it seems like you've had to put up with way more than your share over the years. Keep the faith that the surgery will be an option for you. Forgive me if I missed it, but do know when you'll find out? The waiting is always so difficult... My thoughts are with you :flower:

MA, I wondered about the progesterone, too. My doctor feels that for progesterone supplements to work they need to be given at/around ovulation - by the time the pregnancy is detected it's too late. There really isn't much evidence to support that they improve a bad pregnancy, but they can prolong it. Kind of like closing the barn door after the horse got out. (Bad analogy, I know...)

The more research I've done, the more I see that there seem to be two predominant schools of thought on prog. supplements - one side being that they're helpful, the other being that they don't do anything. (I'm talking about after the pregnancy is detected). And more and more it seems that a lot of doctors are leaning towards the "not helpful" camp. The clinic I go to is supposed to be pretty good, so I trusted his judgement.

And - I'm happy to say - that so far his advice is working. According yesterday's scan, I'm now 7w3d pregnant, and the little guy (or girl!) has a hb of 151! :happydance: You were right about being early, MA - I must have O'd much later than we figured. The only mystery is how the DH's sperm hung in there for so long... :shrug:

We're not out of the woods yet, and I'm still half expecting to be TTC again in another month or so, but so far so good. We'll probably tell our parents only next week. After that, we're keeping it under wraps until/if we make it through the first trimester. I'm actually allowing myself to think of myself as pregnant now! (I've tried really hard to keep detached with this one so far). 

But if it's okay with you ladies, I'd still like to hang around for a little while. Don' mean to sound creepy, but through my weeks of reading I feel like I know you guys a little and would like to keep up with you all. Coming here has been one of the small comforts I've had throughout all this, and I hope someday I can return the favor. :flower:


----------



## jennybobenny

FM: hope your body starts cooperating with you and/or the mystery is solved soon! xo

LAVA: So sorry for your friend's loss. And I agree your husband is a keeper. See, they DO exist! :haha:

TWINKLE: I'm sorry for your struggles too. AF is called a witch for a reason! Don't be too hard on your hubby though - men ARE clueless and they DO need to be told things black and white and most don't remember last week never mind what "day of the month" you're on! It sounds like if you're always open with him, he'll reciprocate with the support you need. Hugs!:hugs: Best of luck at the doctor! I'm sure you won't be sent away! And they'll tell you lots so don't worry about not having your "homework done". If you have questions later you can always call!

HEARTTREE: I'm sorry you're in so much pain and I too hope surgery is a successful option for you. When I was 20 I went through a few months of EXCRUCIATING menstrual cramps. I'd be on the fetal position in the back room at work and vomiting because the pain was so bad. My dr. gave me a handful of some sort of horsepills (just super large pills of some sort) and after taking them for 6 months just before the cramps got bad they ran out but I never had cramps like that again so never had to get a refill on them. I still to this day have no clue why I had painful periods like that at that time. And today at 38 I hope it wasn't anything that has messed me up inside. I guess we'll see when the time comes later this year.

SUNSHINE: OMG!!! I've gone from :cry: to :happydance: in one minute! Your story touched me so much and I was so worried for you but now that the doctor has confirmed a strong heartbeat I'm THRILLED! Congratulations! Just remember to take it easy and my fingers are crossed for this bean to stick! Stick baby stick!!!:kiss:

HA: I agree with Skye. It sounds like your insurance company is scamming. I have a very large, reputable insurance company so things are different I suppose, but I'm SHOCKED that you're forced to buy the drugs from "their" pharmacy! And an estimate shouldn't triple in price when you're ready to buy! Maybe you can talk to a higher up? I understand you feel stuck to pay, but something's gotta give!!

MA: How you feeling? I hope the Vit D works for you re: the insomnia. I get hormonal insomnia and just discovered it once I started charting 8 months ago. Turns out the night before or night of Ovulation or whenever, I get insomnia for NO REASON! People always ask the next day when I tell them I didn't sleep "what's on your mind? something must be bugging you" even though I'm perfectly happy and nothing is on my mind whatsoever. It seemed to be a mystery until I started tracking it and seeing that pretty much each and every month when I O, I get unexplained insomnia. So who knows... maybe it's your hormones talking! Either way, I know it's frustrating and not fun. Naps are good. :sleep:

AFM: ...nuthin. :haha: Been working like a dog at my new job this week. I have a list of to-do's a mile long because I'm playing catch up from my boss not having an assistant since he got here in November! He's got lots of great ideas for our region and some have even been announced but nothing's been implemented yet - that's MY job! So busy busy busy!! And I want to get to the movies a few times still before the Oscars. I want to see 127 hours, Black Swan and The King's Speech. Anyone seen any or all of these yet?

Happy Hump Day! I got Zumba tonight and am so excited! Never loved to sweat so much! LOL


----------



## skye2010

Yeeeehoooo Sunshine. can't believe you are actually pregnant after that heart ache :)))) :dance::dance::dance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That is great news. Hang in there. 

FM I wonder if you are a late bloomer with the pregnancy like Sunshine... 

Jenny King's Speech is great, I suspect will sweep the Oscars. 128 Hr's is a really decent film as well but if you are squemish like me I wouldn't recommend it cause it's all about caving going wrong. I mean I love diving and never watch scary diving movies. Although if you don't identify it's really worth watching. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> I've had one of the worst AF of my life. The cramps 2 nights ago were as had as my first mc. I finally broke down and took a Vicodin. I suffered the consequence yesterday. I was in a fog all day. I didn't take it last night but woke up with cramps at 2 am. I'm exhausted. This is a symptom if my hideous diagnosis and apparently it is supposed to get worse as I get older to the point where my uterus hurts like this all the time. I've been very sad and angry about it all. Still waiting to hear if surgery is an option.

:hugs: I can't imagine how awful this has been! :hugs: Almost every day I wonder to myself if you've heard anything about the surgery yet... that surgeon needs to understand there are a hundred women waiting to hear his opinion on your uterus! I'm also glad you had some vicodin laying around to take. I have some leftover from my last mc - I've held onto them just in case something pops up... you never know when some hardcore pain killers will come in handy! :winkwink: I really hope the cramps let up soon.




sunshine71 said:


> MA, I wondered about the progesterone, too. My doctor feels that for progesterone supplements to work they need to be given at/around ovulation - by the time the pregnancy is detected it's too late. There really isn't much evidence to support that they improve a bad pregnancy, but they can prolong it. Kind of like closing the barn door after the horse got out. (Bad analogy, I know...)
> 
> The more research I've done, the more I see that there seem to be two predominant schools of thought on prog. supplements - one side being that they're helpful, the other being that they don't do anything. (I'm talking about after the pregnancy is detected). And more and more it seems that a lot of doctors are leaning towards the "not helpful" camp. The clinic I go to is supposed to be pretty good, so I trusted his judgement.

From what I have read, there is a known and proven correlation between low progesterone and mc, but no one has been able to scientifically prove which causes which - does low progesterone cause a mc, or is progesterone low because the pregnancy is not viable from the start (due to chromosomal errors)? So dr's prescribe progesterone support because it's one of those things that might help and it can't hurt. But.......




sunshine71 said:


> And - I'm happy to say - that so far his advice is working. According yesterday's scan, I'm now 7w3d pregnant, and the little guy (or girl!) has a hb of 151! :happydance: You were right about being early, MA - I must have O'd much later than we figured. The only mystery is how the DH's sperm hung in there for so long... :shrug:
> 
> We're not out of the woods yet, and I'm still half expecting to be TTC again in another month or so, but so far so good. We'll probably tell our parents only next week. After that, we're keeping it under wraps until/if we make it through the first trimester. I'm actually allowing myself to think of myself as pregnant now! (I've tried really hard to keep detached with this one so far).
> 
> But if it's okay with you ladies, I'd still like to hang around for a little while. Don' mean to sound creepy, but through my weeks of reading I feel like I know you guys a little and would like to keep up with you all. Coming here has been one of the small comforts I've had throughout all this, and I hope someday I can return the favor. :flower:


OMG!!!!! :wohoo: That is incredible!!!!!! :wohoo: And of course you can hang around here!! We generally don't shun the pregnant ladies around here - we feel so invested in each others' journeys that we want the updates! For more pregnancy-related discussion, though, there is a graduates thread here once you it starts to feel more real. Yippee!!!!!!!




jennybobenny said:


> HA: I agree with Skye. It sounds like your insurance company is scamming. I have a very large, reputable insurance company so things are different I suppose, but I'm SHOCKED that you're forced to buy the drugs from "their" pharmacy! And an estimate shouldn't triple in price when you're ready to buy! Maybe you can talk to a higher up? I understand you feel stuck to pay, but something's gotta give!!

I appreciate everyone's concern, but it really is just a case of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing. We're with Aetna - insurance companies don't come much bigger than them. Problem is DH's employer (and provider of the insurance) is a big enough company that they get to set their own policies within Aetna. So when you talk to an Aetna rep, they first tell you what the std Aetna policy is and you have to dig to confirm that holds true for our company's Aetna policy. When I did some digging yesterday, I discovered that our company's Aetna policy is that fertility drugs are covered under our medical coverage, not our prescription coverage. And since it's early in the year, we haven't met our deductible yet, so that's why the amount is so much higher than expected. Once we hit our deductible the price will be the lower amount estimated. As for buying from the Aetna pharmacy, I am sure we could buy elsewhere but if you buy direct from Aetna the drugs are covered at a higher rate (so our costs are lower) than if you buy from an out-of-network pharmacy.




jennybobenny said:


> And I want to get to the movies a few times still before the Oscars. I want to see 127 hours, Black Swan and The King's Speech. Anyone seen any or all of these yet?

The King's Speech was amazing - definitely my favorite movie of the year. But then again, I don't care what movie it is - it's Colin Firth!! :kiss: :cloud9: :kiss: :cloud9: Black Swan was excellent but really disturbing - I do not want to see it again. But Natalie Portman's performance is worth every bit of buzz it's getting - she's outstanding.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm waiting at the hospital - the waiting area is right opposite the antenatal clinic + on the way to the labour wards - lots of women with huge bumps going in + lovely babies coming out. They really should have a seperate entrance for those of us who are substandard goods!


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks, everyone! I'm still a little in shock about the whole thing... :shock: And you're right, HA - the question is which causes which. My doctor seems to think that low prog. is indicative of a non viable preg from the start, not the other way around, and supplements won't prevent m/c. But who knows - I'm just grateful I'm still in the game! 

And I know what you mean about ins. policy variations - my DH is a teacher at the local community college, so our insurance is picked up by the county. Totally different coverage than others that might have the "same" policy. It gets very confusing when you're trying to figure out exactly what's covered and what isn't. ](*,)

Skye - you sound like a woman after my own heart. First travelling, and now I read you dive. I have a diving certification, too. Although I must admit I haven't used it in a long time... I live by Lakes Erie & Ontario in NYS - cold and nothing to see. Another one of my dreams is to dive in the South Pacific... Or the South China Sea... Heck, even the Caribbean! I've only been there twice since I've been certified, and didn't have the opportunity...

Ahh... someday...


----------



## sunshine71

Oh, Twinkle, you're not substandard!!! If everyone that needed help with TTC was considered substandard, it wouldn't be "substandard" anymore. 

It'd be standard! :winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

Code:

wow I mis you ladies.
sunshine, conrads!!!!! I had low progeterone too and my doc was of the same school of thought as yours, that once the pregnancy is established, not much progesterone supplements will do as far as saving a non viable. Hang in there sister I have my fingers crossed.

HT, I am so hoping the surgery is a possibility! Forgett ttc ( I know impossible) but just for your own future health! I will be waiting anxiously. Sending so many hugs your way!

twinkle, hang in there lady! Keep your hopes up! It's not a no until they say so. My fingers are crossed!

HA, good luck with the insurance agency. Why do they have to be so difficult? 

Lava,so sorry about your friend. Such heart break! 


take care everyobe else! Xx anna


----------



## missyt

Hearttree, really hope you start feeling better. My prayers are with you. You are a trooper.

Sunshine, what great news! Yay!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- As if we don't have enough to be concerned about, the cost of fertility meds should be minimal. 

Twinkle- ((hugs)) I hope you have a great appt, can't wait for the update

Skye- I thought about ectopic as well, I don't think I'm pg, my RE said if a normal AF doesn't show in 2 weeks to call back so now it's just the waiting game. Ofcourse it would be nice to get a bfp but I'm just hoping that if I'm not pg that my body will hurry up and get back on schedule.

Pablo- how is the little bean doing?

Heart tree- It sound like you have had a rough couple of days, I hope you are a candidate for the surgery so you can get relief and your bfp! If you decided on adoption when the time is right for you, I know you are going to be an awesome Mom!


----------



## Coxie

Hello Ladies,
I am new to this forum and I am so happy to have found a group for 35+ ttc. I am 38 ttc my 2nd, my daughter is 9 now so it has been some time. We have been ttc for a few months now with no luck, have had the die test to make sure my fallopian tube is open as I only have 1 due to an ectopic pregnancy when I was 25.

I have my fingers crossed for this month. I am in the tww right now and I am started to not get my hopes up. I spotted very little on Sunday night and then the same thing on Monday and my period is due this Sunday or Monday so I have a feeling we will be ttc again after that. 

Just wanted to say hello to everyone and I guess I am just going to jump in and start chatting while ttc.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies!!! Oh my goodness. I have to catch up! I am so behind here with you all! Better go read. xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Coxie said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to this forum and I am so happy to have found a group for 35+ ttc. I am 38 ttc my 2nd, my daughter is 9 now so it has been some time. We have been ttc for a few months now with no luck, have had the die test to make sure my fallopian tube is open as I only have 1 due to an ectopic pregnancy when I was 25.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for this month. I am in the tww right now and I am started to not get my hopes up. I spotted very little on Sunday night and then the same thing on Monday and my period is due this Sunday or Monday so I have a feeling we will be ttc again after that.
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to everyone and I guess I am just going to jump in and start chatting while ttc.

Hi Coxie, 
While we're happy to have you, you might find more in common with the ladies at https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/478077-mums-ttc-no-2-more-35-a.html as we're all TTC our first. xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

twinkle1975 said:


> Coxie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am new to this forum and I am so happy to have found a group for 35+ ttc. I am 38 ttc my 2nd, my daughter is 9 now so it has been some time. We have been ttc for a few months now with no luck, have had the die test to make sure my fallopian tube is open as I only have 1 due to an ectopic pregnancy when I was 25.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for this month. I am in the tww right now and I am started to not get my hopes up. I spotted very little on Sunday night and then the same thing on Monday and my period is due this Sunday or Monday so I have a feeling we will be ttc again after that.
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to everyone and I guess I am just going to jump in and start chatting while ttc.
> 
> Hi Coxie,
> While we're happy to have you, you might find more in common with the ladies at https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/478077-mums-ttc-no-2-more-35-a.html as we're all TTC our first. xxxClick to expand...

Hope that didn't sound rude - I din't mean it to! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok so I'm shattered - will come back & read everyone else's posts tomorrow - sorry I've been caught up in myself today.
So, went to the FS - I'd googled him earlier today & found this on his private patients site - Dr Nardo takes great pride in offering the highest standard of individualised sympathetic patient care - so I was hopeful that he wouldn't be horrible and rude and luckily he wasn't. He's arranged for me to have a load of blood tests - some I've had & others are new, DH is having another SA, he's said his swimmers would be fine for ISCI but I've got to lose a lot of weight before they can do that & time is not on our side. I knew all that so it wasn't a big surprise. 
The only thing I disagreed with was that he hinted that it might not be a good idea if we carried on ttc naturally as being overweight increases the risk of miscarriage - that seems crazy to me as I know othe women my size who have carried babies to term & whatever happens we'd have to face at the time.
Sorry this is very muddled - I'm trying to get it down before I fall asleep. Love to you all xx


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, at least you got the appointment out of the way. I know you were very anxious about it. For all of us that dreaded first appointment is a neccessary evil to get us where we need to be to have a chance at a BFP. For me, the not knowing is the worst part. Keep your chin up. You have us to vent to and its quite alright to be selfish every once in a while. :hugs:


----------



## Kumchen

Twinkle, I know the whole weight loss ordeal is hard to live with. My doctor told me the same exact thing about miscarriages and either low birth weight or too high of a birth weight, terrible back pains etc. Basically all kinds of horror scenarios. I think it is just their job as physicians to be honest with us, and I do agree that being as obese as I am is not a good idea to start a pregnancy. Which of course isn't stopping me to TTC while I am attempting to lose weight. It's hard. I didn't suddenly turn into a blob over night. I have been this way all my life and obviously it's not simply about food. 
Being stressed out and emotional makes it very hard not to just reach for the chocolate cake and I can turn into a real bitch when I can't have it:blush:, haha. 

That being said, I am sure your doctor means well and I'd think there are some regulations as to what BMI is acceptable for ICSI, but still I feel some of them don't hear the clock ticking the way we do. I'd encourage you to keep TTC naturally during your weight loss. It actually get's even more fun after a few pounds lost ;)

AFM - I have an appointment tomorrow to finally (hopefully) figure out whats going on with me. I am 3 weeks late and have had period like cramps for over a month now. Needless to say I DO want answers but I am nervous and a bit scared as to what she'll tell me.


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok so I'm shattered - will come back & read everyone else's posts tomorrow - sorry I've been caught up in myself today.
> So, went to the FS - I'd googled him earlier today & found this on his private patients site - Dr Nardo takes great pride in offering the highest standard of individualised sympathetic patient care - so I was hopeful that he wouldn't be horrible and rude and luckily he wasn't. He's arranged for me to have a load of blood tests - some I've had & others are new, DH is having another SA, he's said his swimmers would be fine for ISCI but I've got to lose a lot of weight before they can do that & time is not on our side. I knew all that so it wasn't a big surprise.
> The only thing I disagreed with was that he hinted that it might not be a good idea if we carried on ttc naturally as being overweight increases the risk of miscarriage - that seems crazy to me as I know othe women my size who have carried babies to term & whatever happens we'd have to face at the time.
> Sorry this is very muddled - I'm trying to get it down before I fall asleep. Love to you all xx

:hugs: Twinkle - I know you were anxious about your appointment, and I've been thinking about you all day wondering how it went. :hugs: I agree with Kumchen - loads and loads of women heavier than you have successful pregnancies every day. Only you and your DH can decide what's right for you, but if I were in your shoes I'd keep on ttc while losing weight. The dr said himself that time is not on our side. If we all waited until every circumstance was perfect before ttc, no one would ever have a baby! I'm glad he wasn't horrible and rude to you. :hugs: Have a good sleep, sweetheart - tomorrow is a new day. :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Sunshine- You have been through so much and this is such wonderful news. :thumbup: Please don't give up on this site. I am enjoying your posts.

Kumchen- Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Cramps for over a month! OMG that sounds terrible. I am so sorry. :saywhat:](*,)](*,)

Hearttree -So sorry to hear about your pain as well. I wish I could take the pain away. 

Twinkle- I am glad to hear that you had your appointment and that you thought your FS was helpful and understanding. Did you feel like you got most of your questions answered? One thought that I had reading your post- If TTC helps relieves stress and keeps your connection close with your DH, there are emotional and possibly indirect physical benefits to TTC that need to be factored into the decision. Maybe you could call your new dr. and share some of your concerns before he advises one way or the other about that.

Thanks to everyone for your sympathy for my friend. I will see her for lunch tomorrow. After hearing Sunshine's story, I hoped for a moment that was experiencing the same situation, but I think that they previously heard a heartbeat and she is almost 8 weeks now, so, I don't know ... when is the earliest that they can hear a heartbeat?

So, I have some good news. I decided that I didn't want to wait until July to see my ob/gyn and then get a FS referral. I asked some friends who I knew had experiences with FS in Atlanta and talked to my ob/gyn's nurse. She agreed that at 39 & DH 47, after trying for four months, it made sense for me to go for a FS consultation and run some tests. She passed on my dr's referrals to 2 places - Atlanta Center for Reproductive Medicine (ACRM) & Reproductive Biology Associates (RBA). She had her 2 babies by IVF at ACRM (this happens to be where DH got his SA this week) and loved her Dr, so that was helpful info. Then 2 other friends subsequently recommended the same place so I called and set up an appt for me & DH. Guess when it is? Valentine's Day! :kiss: 

The best news is ... my insurance co. pays for the initial consult, testing, and there is a group discounted plan for most of their treatments so it's not all covered, but something is better than nothing. I'm a little nervous, but feel better that we are starting the process. Does anyone have any feedback on Dr. Andre Denis or anyone other FS dr. at ACRM? Any advice as to what questions to ask? Maybe it's too early since we don't have DH's SA results yet and I haven't had any tests. I'm scared that if I don't write them down, my mind will go black once I get there.

Missyt, FA, MA, Skye, Jennybobenny. Forgive me ... now I've forgotten what I wanted to say, but I hope you know that I'm am thinking of y'all! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

lavalux said:


> Sunshine- You have been through so much and this is such wonderful news. :thumbup: Please don't give up on this site. I am enjoying your posts.
> 
> Kumchen- Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Cramps for over a month! OMG that sounds terrible. I am so sorry. :saywhat:](*,)](*,)
> 
> Hearttree -So sorry to hear about your pain as well. I wish I could take the pain away.
> 
> Twinkle- I am glad to hear that you had your appointment and that you thought your FS was helpful and understanding. Did you feel like you got most of your questions answered? One thought that I had reading your post- If TTC helps relieves stress and keeps your connection close with your DH, there are emotional and possibly indirect physical benefits to TTC that need to be factored into the decision. Maybe you could call your new dr. and share some of your concerns before he advises one way or the other about that.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your sympathy for my friend. I will see her for lunch tomorrow. After hearing Sunshine's story, I hoped for a moment that was experiencing the same situation, but I think that they previously heard a heartbeat and she is almost 8 weeks now, so, I don't know ... when is the earliest that they can hear a heartbeat?
> 
> So, I have some good news. I decided that I didn't want to wait until July to see my ob/gyn and then get a FS referral. I asked some friends who I knew had experiences with FS in Atlanta and talked to my ob/gyn's nurse. She agreed that at 39 & DH 47, after trying for four months, it made sense for me to go for a FS consultation and run some tests. She passed on my dr's referrals to 2 places - Atlanta Center for Reproductive Medicine (ACRM) & Reproductive Biology Associates (RBA). She had her 2 babies by IVF at ACRM (this happens to be where DH got his SA this week) and loved her Dr, so that was helpful info. Then 2 other friends subsequently recommended the same place so I called and set up an appt for me & DH. Guess when it is? Valentine's Day! :kiss:
> 
> The best news is ... my insurance co. pays for the initial consult, testing, and there is a group discounted plan for most of their treatments so it's not all covered, but something is better than nothing. I'm a little nervous, but feel better that we are starting the process. Does anyone have any feedback on Dr. Andre Denis or anyone other FS dr. at ACRM? Any advice as to what questions to ask? Maybe it's too early since we don't have DH's SA results yet and I haven't had any tests. I'm scared that if I don't write them down, my mind will go black once I get there.
> 
> Missyt, FA, MA, Skye, Jennybobenny. Forgive me ... now I've forgotten what I wanted to say, but I hope you know that I'm am thinking of y'all! :hugs:

Hi Lava, 

I sent you a PM as well, but I'm from the same area, and I definitely recommend ACRM. That's who we were with when we became pregnant. I saw a different doc and sent you her name - but I believe they are all wonderful docs and I highly recommend them! 
:flower:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Angela!!! This is great feedback. Btw, I love your pic of your sweet baby. You are just a little over a month away! This is so wonderful. It is so nice to see your success. I don't know the path that you took to get to this point but I really appreciate your help. Without advise from those that have been there, this TTC/FS process is so daunting.


----------



## rottpaw

lavalux said:


> Thanks, Angela!!! This is great feedback. Btw, I love your pic of your sweet baby. You are just a little over a month away! This is so wonderful. It is so nice to see your success. I don't know the path that you took to get to this point but I really appreciate your help. Without advise from those that have been there, this TTC/FS process is so daunting.

You're very welcome! And thanks about the pic - I think it is adorable too! We can't wait to meet our little guy! :cloud9:

Our story - hubby is 42 and I'm 35; we ttc for 18 months before starting out with ACRM. My own GYN did an AMH test on me and the numbers came back so low that she sent me RUNNING to ACRM. They confirmed the very low AMH (.3, when 0 is menopause!) but told me we still had several options. The doc I recommended mentioned that sometimes people actually have increased fertility after an HSG (hysterosalpinogram?). We were just about ready to begin with Femara when, lo and behold, after my HSG we got pregnant. And I thank God for it every day because I think even the doc was shocked that we got pregnant "naturally" with my AMH numbers. With my numbers I was not even a candidate for IVF!

I highly recommend that clinic and the doc I mentioned to you. They are fantastic and I hope you have as quick and "easy" a path there as we did! :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Just responded to your PM. Thanks again! Need to find out more about the HSG test. One question. On your first visit, did they just meet with you and show you around, then schedule you to come back and take more tests, or did you take the tests during that first visit? Just want to know what to expect!


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- God is good. Blessings and more blessings to you honey. Congrats to you darling. This amazing news!!!!!! Wishing you a happy, healthy and spiritually blessed 9 months-

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- God is good. Blessings and more blessings to you honey. Congrats to you darling. This amazing news!!!!!! Wishing you a happy, healthy and spiritually blessed 9 months-

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye2010

[-o&lt;:hi: All,
After your post (Jenny and Ha) I went to see the Black Swan last night. OOH BOOY! I came out with my head spinning. It is a sick fantasy, well shot but so disturbing. I agree HA, I wouldn't watch it again. I still think Natalie Portman will take the Oscar. And Your Colin will as well HA. :winkwink: :winkwink: :flower: Wasn't he brilliant? The disappointment and the fear in his face when he goes "The the the the....." :thumbup:

Sunshine once your baby grows a bit you can go diving together :))) That's my dream anyway hahahaha... I'm not a super confidant diver but you don't have to be and that's what I like about it. It is such a relaxed sport. :)

Twinkle drs mention all they know cause it's their job. Don't worry about what he said and carry on TTcing. You might have a natural baby you never know. I know 3 girls who were obese and had very healthy babies naturally. One of them same age as us. One of them used a weight loss programme before she got married and than had the baby right after. She lost quite a bit of weight but she was so big before that she still was obese when she got pregnant.

We are just odd the ones out really :) Pregnancy and having babies has nothing to do with weight obviously. Our bloomin fertility tracks are no good :flasher: (Could be DHS too though) :) hehehe

Kumchen can you be preggy? [-o&lt;
Lava FSH and AMH tests are similar and done on 2-3 day of your cycle. The results take about a week which gives you info about your egg reserves. The Thyroid test can be done in the same day. HSG is a test done to check if your fallopian tubes are open. They insert a dye through your uterus and watch it on the screen to see if they go through all the way to your ovaries. It is doen in the first 7 days of your cycle. Some say it clears the tubes. Who knows. Which day of your cycle will you be on Valentines? Also try to book your next appointment before you leave so you don't have to wait too long. 

FM, Titi and Missy T:flower:


----------



## Jocr

Hi Im new to all this today. Im 37 & I have been TTC for about two years now. I have just had my first batch of Clomid and will (i hope) be ovulating next week. So I am very hopeful.
My husband doesnt really talk about it all and I dont really feel like I have anyone to speak to about all of this stuff as the only other person that I could is now....you guessed it Preggers. Good for her but I dont feel like I can bother her with this now really.
One thing you guys could help with please is the abrviations - I really dont know what they mean except TTC??
Happy Thursday everyone
x


----------



## rottpaw

lavalux said:


> Just responded to your PM. Thanks again! Need to find out more about the HSG test. One question. On your first visit, did they just meet with you and show you around, then schedule you to come back and take more tests, or did you take the tests during that first visit? Just want to know what to expect!

Hi Lava, 

If I remember correctly, we just met with the doctor on the first visit and had labs drawn (both me and hubby). The HSG and the follicle count ultrasound that I had were done later. Hope that helps!


----------



## jennybobenny

:hi: Hi Jocr!

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

This is a forum dedicated to the abbreviations. You'll find a lot of them, once you know what they stand for make total sense and you'll remember them quickly.

Twinkle, I agree with everyone to keep on ttc naturally. Do you need help and encouragement to lose weight? I've got about 30 lbs I'd like to lose. We can be weight loss buddies for a bit if you like? One book I HIGHLY recommend (I just returned it to the library :cry: and will now be buying my own copy) is "A Course In Weight Loss" by Marianne Williamson. (fyi - it was on Oprah's favorite things). It really is great. She's got 21 chapters/lessons that you take one day at a time and there are exercises you do to really get into your heart about your weight. My favorite was writing your "not so thin self" a letter and having her write a letter back to you. And doing the same to "formally thin self" and having HER write a letter back to your present self. It's super interesting and eye opening. I can't wait to get it back and keep working on myself. On the more practical side of things, I've been trying to do 30 minutes of some sort of exercise each day even if it's just a walk. I'm checking in with a coworker who is doing it with me. If you'd like, we can check in with eachother too. 30 minutes of anything is better than 30 minutes of couch time! I just bought a walk away the pounds dvd for $5 and liked it a lot. Easy enough to do, but I was breaking a sweat by the end! Anyway, good luck with it all and I'm here for support if you like! :flower:

HA and Skye: I'm definitely looking forward to The King's Speech (LOVE Colin Firth!) and will see Black Swan just so I can root for Natalie Portman properly at the awards. I've always loved her - ever since seeing her 13 year old self play opposite Timothy Hutton in Beautiful Girls (rent it - it's great!). I love seeing her bump now too! So happy for her! She's so friggen cute pregnant!:awww:

Lava: congrats on your decision to move forward sooner! Best of luck!

Kumchen: I was wondering if you might be pregnant too? Have you been tested? My best friend had cramps where she SWORE it was AF but really she was pregnant. Don't know how long they lasted, but it was definitely one of her pg signs! Good luck at the dr no matter what. Hopefully it will all be figured out and you'll be feeling top notch again!

AFM: I'm having a weird cycle where my temps are bouncing around between 96.7 and 97.2 which isn't a lot, but it's unusual for me to have anything resembling a rocky mountain pattern. Usually right now (cd12 - I O around cd18) it would be 96.7, 96.5, 96.6 etc until a day before O where it would maybe rise to 97.2 and then it would rise to 98.0 or so after O and then rise again a week later to 98.4 or so for a few days and then drop a couple of days before O back to 97.9 or so. ARGH! I'm probably overanalyzing things, but my charts have been so good and so regular that I have been optimistic about things happening easily for me when the time comes and with every passing month I wonder when the bottom's going to drop out and things will become difficult for me. Now, here I am with a slightly unusual pattern for me and I'm thinking "here we go... get ready to bottom out". :wacko: Somebody slap me. I know I'm being irrational. :haha:

Anyway, gotta run to work. Have a great day everyone! (sorry if I missed responding to anyone today - I really hate when I do that and it's unintentional for sure!) xo


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies! (At least I think it is - I was still so exhausted after I got out of bed I couldn't even get my exercising done...) :nope:

Twinkle - I agree with the others. Keep up TTC during the weight loss process. There are plenty of heavier women out there who carry to term just fine. And think of the calorie burn in the meantime! :sex:

Best of luck to you, lavalux, as you go to this new clinic. And how cool is it that it's the same place Rottpaw had such success at? It sound so promising - keeping my fingers crossed! :flow:

Wow, Skye, my heart did a little flip-flop when you posted about me diving with "my baby" - I don't think it's sunk in yet! 

Welcome, Jocr - I'm new here as well. Everyone is so supportive - I'm sure you'll find it as welcoming has I have. 

I think I remember running across an abbreviation list somewhere on this site - am I thinking correctly ladies, or am I confusing this site with a different one? (Sorry - I've been all over the web since everything's started... :blush:)

Hope everyone has a great morning!:kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

Twinkle- I totally agree with Kumchen that Dr. have to tell you that stuff, if it were me I would probably continue to ttc while trying to reach the goal weight. Don't give up!

Kumchen- I hope your appointment give you some answers, it must just be that time of year, my AF is acting all weird too.....the joys of ttc...uggh!

Lava- that is such wonderful news, I think that we have to take charge and be insistant sometimes when it comes to ttc.

Jocr- Welcome!


----------



## FutureMommie

Sunshine- I don't think I read you post correctly yesterday! I want to say congrats and that I'm thrilled that you got you bfp, I hope you hang around and update us!!!


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Jocr- I'm just learning the lingo too!! :)

I am feeling very confident about the place where I am going for my FS tests! I've had several people recommend ACRM. I'm going up there today to turn in our forms so I can check out the place. On Valentine's Day, I will be CD12 so it looks like I will need to go back early March for some of the tests which are given CD3. Thanks for the guidance. I am less nervous when I know better what to expect.

Going to meet my friend for lunch today. She has still not miscarried yet. I really hope I find the words to comfort her. Some days, I feel like God gives me just the right ones and I'm hoping today is one of those days.


----------



## lavalux

Oh, and I loved the King's Speech! Black Swan was awesome, scary, and very disturbing. My girlfriends and I went next door to a cafe/bar afterward and my friends ordered a stiff drink, the bartender asked if we'd just seen Black Swan just based on that comment. DH and I also saw The Social Network - a lot of the Oscar Nominees are on On Demand right now. I highly recommend that one too. Anyone seen Winter's Bone or The Fighter yet?


----------



## FutureMommie

This thread now has 3002 post, wow you ladies are chatty and I love it!!!


----------



## missyt

Welcome, jocr! You can vent and throw your questions out there. 

Lava, that is great you are going to the specialist. I kind of envy you for haveing such great options for clinics down there in Atlanta. I used to live down there and I miss it. Where I live in MD, the closest clinic is 1.5 hours away otherwise I'd get caught up in the DC traffic if I had to go to the city.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Jocr :hi:

Twinkle, I don't believe a WORD about obese women and pregnancy. I have an online buddy I've known for YEARS who has pcos. She's had 3 children while morbidly obese and ALL three pregnancies not only went smoothly, but produced very beautiful and healthy children. Another friend of mine while obese had two healthy children, One more friend while obese conceived twins and carried safely and just had a little boy about 6 months ago.

It CAN and does happen. Not sure if you saw that site I put out a few weeks ago. The blogger speaks of "size bias" https://wellroundedmama.blogspot.com/search/label/midwifery

While there are women who are obese, there are STILL women who are overweight and can be healthy. I understand that being obese can cause "some" complications, but I think there's something to this "size bias".

I pray that no matter what, you'll find yourself with child someday SOON. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AFM, Doug and I spent our anniversary yesterday traveling to Buffalo to dine at "The Cheesecake Factory". I had THE BEST caesar salad. I could taste the roasted garlic. Just BEAUTIFUL. I also got my omega 3's in with a crusted salmon. Doug and I got a slice of tiramisu cheesecake and split it when we got home after the two hour ride.

The SCARY part of the ride. A car about 300 yards or so started out of control, spun into one car and then into the concerete railing. I was SO SCARED as some of you know I lost Jackson from an accident on the highway where I lost my mucus plug at a rest area. I had flashbacks and after I calmed down, I told Doug that I think I may just hide for 40wks in our home and never go out. :rofl:

At any rate, I'm canceling dinner with a friend who lives a ways out of the way because it's just too dangerous a drive and this is such a crucial time for me.

Other than that, Not much else is going on. I think I'm going to use my knew sewing machine this weekend and maybe start the rest of the last project I was doing until my old machine broke. I finished making Valentines cookies for my mom to give away and now I can just sit and relax. 

Continuing to pray for each of you!! :hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, jocr! I'm glad you found us, and glad you jumped in! :hi: Have you and your DH (hubby) considered counseling? It's been tremendously helpful for us. Infertility can take an enormous toll on a relationship, even if only because men and women tend to handle the stress of it very differently.



lavalux said:


> Anyone seen Winter's Bone or The Fighter yet?

The Fighter was really good, and Christian Bales is outstanding in it. Another instance of an actor's performance really deserving the buzz it's getting. Mark Wahlberg is a hottie (especially to those of us old enough to remember his shirtless Marky Mark days! :haha:), but I still prefer my Colin Firth! I think I need to watch Pride & Prejudice this weekend after talking about him so much the last few days! <swoon> Haven't seen Winter's Bone yet.

Also for Lava - I realize by the time I post this you're probably already at lunch, but the best thing you can do for your friend is to just be present in her life and offer your condolences and support the same way you would if she'd lost any other close relative, like an older child or a parent. After a mc, well-meaning friends with the best of intentions often say things that end up making us feel worse because they invalidate our loss and grief - things like you can always try again, or it was for the best.... When you don't know what to say, all she really needs to hear is, "I'm so sorry for your loss." It conveys that you acknowledge that her baby was real and so is her grief.... She'll need hugs, and the freedom to cry when she wants to, to grieve how and when she wants to, to talk about it when she needs to, and to NOT talk about it when she doesn't want to. You might also consider taking her a meal or two - after both of my losses I really couldn't function enough to think about what to cook, and I sure as hell didn't want to go to a restaurant....

MA, I am so excited to see your little EDD you added to your siggie!! :happydance: And congratulations on your anniversary!

AFM, I've been on the follistim for 6 days now and I went in this morning for an ultrasound and E2 check. They measured three follies - 2 on the right at 17 and 12 mm, and one on the left at 11mm. (I just _knew _the right was leading because last night I started having a weird, dull pain near my right ovary that I've never had before....) Since this is my first time with all this, I really don't know how good those measurements are - I'm reading up on that now. The nurse said depending on my E2 results, she suspects the dr will have us trigger tomorrow and do the IUI on Sunday morning... but of course I'll keep you all posted if that changes! :thumbup: They'll call me this afternoon and let me know for sure. I didn't have to be anywhere after my appt so I treated myself to a comfy chair and some hot tea at Starbucks and read my book for a while. :coffee: Way better than coming back home and cleaning the house, which is what I really needed to be doing! :rofl:

Hope you're all having a great day! :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

And has anyone heard anything from Caroleb? I haven't seen her anywhere on BnB since her mc... I miss her and I hope she's ok. :sad1:


----------



## missyt

I hear a lot of you ladies talking about being overweight and the docs saying you need to lose weight. Are they saying to lose weight because it affects your fertility or that it will cause complications when you do concieve? I had a friend whose doc told her to lose weight before she got pregnant but she really never told me why and that was years ago so I haven't thought of it since. Now there is a lady here at work that is pregnant and very heavy. I think she may be on bedrest now but I'm sure she is in her mid 30's at least. She conceived somehow. It just seems to me that it isn't a proven fact that being overweight can result in infertility. I could be wrong. I just wonder if society thinks up reasons why we haven't conceived by a certain point. :shrug:

For example, DH and I are diagnosed as "unexplained" infertility. I'm not overweight, in fact I run 5 miles 3 times a week, yoga once a week, and weight train twice a week. I used to be a personal trainer so I've been fit my whole life and my parents are both thin so I probably just got lucky and inherited some good genes. Point is, if I was overweight would my FS be telling me that part of my fertility problem is my weight? I'm sorry if I'm sounding ignorant and please forgive me but I never thought about any of this until I was reading the posts from some of you ladies. And I'm also frustrated beyond belief that we are considered "unexplained" and there isn't a darn thing I can do about it and there is supposedly nothing standing in my way for becoming pregnant. I guess I'm just tired of most of the blame being put on the woman and if she is a little overweight its like they are saying that is the reason she is having a hard time.:wacko:


----------



## Tititimes2

Ladies - looks like I am surviving my first round if Clomid. On CD 8 and took Clomid 
CD 3 1 CD7. A few hot flashes and last night was pretty uncomfortable with n
bloating and aches on either side of my abdomen. Still achey but not unbearable. Last cycle had 16 mm and 14 mm follies do hopefully this time is better with more and above 17 mm. 

Go back to my FS on CD 12 - Valentine's Day! So we'll see if the 50 mg of Clomid helped. DH was kissing and talking to my belly trying to rally my eggs the last 2 days! He is nuts!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Missy, I've seen some stats that indicate obese women have a harder time getting pregnant to start with (as do women who are too thin). And morbidly obese women do have a higher rate of certain complications during pregnancy (gd, preeclampsia, etc). BUT -and it's a big but - we all know heavy women who get pregnant and have healthy pregnancies all the time. I don't know what the exact rates of those problems and complications are, and I think what people lose sight of is that if the average healthy woman with a normal BMI has a 2% chance of gd (I'm totally making that number up - I have no idea what it really is) and an obese woman has a 3% chance, that's going to be reported as an increased risk - completely ignoring the fact that that means 97% of obese women will not get gd! (Again, totally making those numbers up just to illustrate my point.)

The bigger issue seems to be that in the UK, the NHS has apparently set BMI limits on certain treatments (like IVF) simply because the chances of success are lower and they can't afford to provide the treatment to everyone. Same reason the NHS denies IVF to women over a certain age regardless of their FSH numbers - it's all based on statistics. It's horrible, but it's what happens when policies are determined based strictly on numbers and not on a case-by-case basis. But that's what happens when governments set health care policies instead of doctors... they are forced to look at risk-to-reward ratios and make arbitrary decisions.




Tititimes2 said:
 

> DH was kissing and talking to my belly trying to rally my eggs the last 2 days! He is nuts!

:rofl: That's so sweet!!


----------



## heart tree

I haven't had a chance to go back and read. I promise I will do so, though I did see some movie talk. I loved, loved, loved the King's Speech, The Fighter and Black Swan (though like HA, I probably won't see Black Swan again.) My pics are Colin Firth for Best Actor, Natalie Portman for Best Actress and Christian Bale for Best Supporting Actor. (Geoffry Rush was awesome, but Bale was better). The Fighter took place 20 minutes from where I grew up and the Mass accent is a very hard one to do properly. Christian Bale was incredible. Plus, when he's not playing an emaciated crack addict, he's sooooo hot!

Ok, I digress. I just heard from the surgeon in Florida and it looks like I'm a candidate for surgery. I'm excited and scared. I have a ton of questions to ask before I decide to do it. I am in the process of scheduling it and finding out if my insurance will cover it. I'm also crafting an email with questions for the doctor. From there I will make my decision. It looks like he has an opening in April. I wish there was one in March, but I know I have to be patient.

So, that's the update for now. I'll keep you posted. I'm at work and can't catch up now, but will do so tonight. xoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Ok, I digress. I just heard from the surgeon in Florida and it looks like I'm a candidate for surgery. I'm excited and scared. I have a ton of questions to ask before I decide to do it. I am in the process of scheduling it and finding out if my insurance will cover it. I'm also crafting an email with questions for the doctor. From there I will make my decision. It looks like he has an opening in April. I wish there was one in March, but I know I have to be patient.
> 
> So, that's the update for now. I'll keep you posted. I'm at work and can't catch up now, but will do so tonight. xoxo

Woohoo!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:

I literally just woo-hooed and raised my fists in celebration in my kitchen!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies - I just wanted to put my two-penneth in about weight and pregnancy. I'm obese according to my BMI. I'm 5ft 3 and a UK18 (US14) It didn't effect my ability to conceive and it also didn't cause any complications in pregnancy whatsoever. My weight was regularly mentioned during my antenatal care - how it might be difficult to have an epidural etc. However, when I saw the anaesthetist he said you have to the size of a house before it's a problem. Gestational Diabetes is another thing they wittered on about, but in fact I had LOW blood sugar in pregnancy. However, a couple of my slim friends with normal BMI's had it. You have to remember that when they talk about increased risk we are talking seriously low numbers - like having a 1.3% risk as opposed to a 1% risk and it's also hard for them to pinpoint obesity as the cause of problems. A lot of it is anecdotal - when it comes to MC for example. They can't for one minute definitively point to obesity as a cause unless they can rule out every other factor, age etc. Personally, I would say carry on trying to lose weight if it makes you feel better in yourself but if you are having regular periods it's unlikely your weight is making any difference. Don't beat yourself up ladies :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OMG Hearty your update came as I was already writing the mail sooo I just :wohoo::wohoo: That is great news. April is not that bad considering it is a surgery done by a handful of people as you mentioned. Ooooh I am soo happy and relieved for you. I'm sure you will find a way for all this to happen. Good girl :)))))) :kiss::kiss:


Lava I really hope some miracle happens for your firend. It must be really sad for her right now. :hugs:

I haven't seen Social Network a lot of people rate that too. So that's next on my list. I loooved Winter Bone's. It was such an unusual film. It took me a while to get into the story cause I couldn't follow the conversations due to the heavy accent but towards the end the story really came alive. Is it running for Oscars as well?

Natalie Portman is a little angel. She looks so pretty it's insane. Did you see her in her white long dress she wore to 2011 Screen Actors Guild (SAG) Awards. :thumbup:

Haven't watched the Fighter yet but scheduled it for the weekend. HMmm Christian Bale is hot... :) 

FM how are you darling? Any news?

MA I almost freaked out when I read accident :shrug: Better stay safe than sorry. Just be a home girl for 9 months. You would be an excellent sewer in the end :kiss:

HA :)) Didn't realise you already started the IUI (sorry if I misread your posts) That is great news. :flower::flower: Good luck hon. Give yourself a rest for all the heavy housework for a couple of weeks. Especially heavy lifting cause some drs think its bad for the embie to attach. Not sure if its only for the IVF though cause my drs all told me that. 
Oh and I was wondering about Caroleb. I left a msg on her wall but I don't think she has been posting anything else since she left. I hope she is better.

MissyT "unexplained" is a really disturbing title. I felt really depressed about it for a looong long time. i am very fit and slim too luckily) We both don't drink or smoke. We have no reason not to be pregnant. All the drs who looked at my results compliment how good my eggs are. Thanx!!! As if I'm planning to make an omlette with them... :shrug: :)) Lol. I need a baby not a compliment on my bloody uncooperative eggs. Anyway relaxed a bit since we started the treatment. 

The weight issue is exactly like HA explained. NHS stinginess :( Any excuse not to pay up the IVF unfortunately Added stress on women with fertility issues. :dohh: Apart from that they make you wait at least 1,5-2 yrs for the treatment. Consultations, tests, results mor excuses etc etc. GRRRRRR!!!!!

Good luck Titi and update on how it goes. 2 ladies on IUI.. That is great. xx


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> I just heard from the surgeon in Florida and it looks like I'm a candidate for surgery.

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!?? Yay!!!!! Wonderful uplifting news. xoxo


----------



## padbrat

skye2010 said:


> OOh Rebekah Istanbul is a wonder :))) I'm actually from Izmir so I'm a tourist in there. It is really exotic, oppulant, chaotic and the energy of people is really weird. It's very crowded, you see people everywhere even after midnight and it is a 24hr city. It was very cold this time so I spent most of my time with my uncle, auntie and cousins. One of my cousins is going to move to Canada with his wife and it was a good opportunity to see them while DH was having work meetings. I can highly recommend it to anyone for 4-5 days. Living there would be another matter cause it's way too chaotic and the traffic is mad. DH and I love travelling and I'd love to do more travelling in the US. I want to see the Grand Canyon :) In fact DH has 1 week meetings in Arizona in a couple of months. But I can't drive and I don't know if there is anything interesting around where he will be. So I'm not sure if I should tail him. Any suggestions?
> 
> What's wrong with your sleeping hon? Are you overexcited with the baby? :)))) I can suggest sitting in a dark room with a blanket for about half an hour before you go to sleep. Apparently too much light might confuse our body clock. :) Good night
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Well.. my voice has spoken... at last...
> 
> I have emailed the clinic at Spain and asked for an appt end of April to go through treatment details...
> 
> Me and Hubby talked and decided that yes, it would put us in debt, something we hate, but we have to give it one shot and one shot only...if it doesn't work, then we have our answer. I am pleased we have decided.... I have started my fitness programme and have a stone to lose (already lost 2.5 stone) before I am at my perfect weight!
> 
> Padbrat so glad you decided finally. :happydance: Hope it would work out. + Babies come with their luck so the debt issue would resolve somehow. Well done on the weight loss as well. I am awaiting to inject my immune suppresser on Wednesday. And 2 weeks after I will inject another one and wait for 3 weeks. That almost brings us to April. So I might be buddying up with you on the April cycle. :kiss:Click to expand...

Well that would be truley fantastic if it worked out that way! Just think ... me, you and MA with huge blooming bumps!!:happydance:

I have booked our appt... we fly on 28 April for our first consultation and to start my drugs... I feel like a weight has been lifted now we have made our decision... and i know that whatever happens and then end of this we will have our answer. 

C'mon ladies we deserve some good luck for all of us for once! May our Angel Babies smile on us from heaven!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> MissyT "unexplained" is a really disturbing title. I felt really depressed about it for a looong long time. i am very fit and slim too luckily) We both don't drink or smoke. We have no reason not to be pregnant. All the drs who looked at my results compliment how good my eggs are. Thanx!!! As if I'm planning to make an omlette with them... :shrug: :)) Lol. I need a baby not a compliment on my bloody uncooperative eggs. Anyway relaxed a bit since we started the treatment.

I think "unexplained" is really a misnomer... I'm currently reading _Navigating the Land of IF_ by Melissa Ford, and just today I read something about unexplained infertility that really resonated with me: "'Unexplained' doesn't mean 'for no reason' - it just means that science hasn't quite caught up with understanding every reason for infertility." It doesn't mean there's no reason why you're not getting pregnant - there IS a reason, it's just that modern medicine doesn't currently have the technology available for diagnosing the reason behind the infertility. Kind of helped adjust and improve my frame of mind a little. And the omelette idea? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




skye2010 said:


> HA :)) Didn't realise you already started the IUI (sorry if I misread your posts) That is great news. :flower::flower: Good luck hon. Give yourself a rest for all the heavy housework for a couple of weeks. Especially heavy lifting cause some drs think its bad for the embie to attach. Not sure if its only for the IVF though cause my drs all told me that.

Thanks. I'm definitely feeling a little bloated and uncomfortable - it feels like there's a rock in my lower right pelvis! And the nurse called me this afternoon after the RE reviewed my scan and my E2 numbers - E2 is at 102 and he'd like to see that higher, so he's doubled my dose of follistim for tonight and wants to check me again tomorrow, and that the IUI may end up being on Monday instead of Sunday. If that's the case, and the IUI ends up being on Valentine's Day, I really think the RE owes me some flowers or chocolates for how intimate we're going to be that day!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## padbrat

OMG.... Heart I just read your post about surgery .... and in April!!!

This is all amazing news .... I am praying April is an amazing month for us all and that it is the start of us bringing our healthy babies home!


----------



## lavalux

Hearttree - that is wonderful news that you are a candidate for the surgery you are seeking! You mentioned it already, I'm sure, so I'm sorry for asking again, but what kind of procedure/treatment are you going for? :wacko:

HA- good luck with the IUI ... I missed it ... who is the other? :shrug:

Titi - looks like you and I will be in the FS office for Valentine's Day! Now that's some love for our as-yet-to arrive babies! Ha! :haha:

Skye - your omlette joke had me in stitches!!! :flower:

MA- what a scary experience in the car. Cheesecake is good, but I'd be doing take out for awhile. You just take care of yourself right now. 

For all who gave me advice with my friend- Our lunch was nice; we've been through a lot together. Good chat, some humor, no crying except a little tearing up from us both when I hugged her goodbye. Her DH is convinced that God is going to take care of this baby and she won't miscarry, the heartbeat will show up, but he may be in denial. She says she feels less pregnant every day since she found out and a recent ultrasound showed that the sac is shrinking so she is trying to stay positive about future chances and not create a sense of hope for this recent loss. She appreciates her girlfriends & sisters even more since her DH is not as supportive as she'd like. It's hard for guys to totally know, I guess, b/c it's not their bodies.

I took the afternoon off and following my lunch took my new patient packet & health insurance forms to ACRM today. Nice place, friendly receptionist, several ladies/couples in the waiting room. They told me I need to get my ob/gyn to get my records to them by Monday and suggested I have them release the records to me so I could keep my own copy (awesome advice). With some luck, my ob/gyn made me 2 copies, charged me only for one, and I was able to pick them up this afternoon, then take them back over to ACRM. So lots of running around (more than 1 1/2 hours in Atlanta traffic! worse than D.C. where I lived after college ... Yuk!) But, now I just wait for our appt. I would really like to just take a little :sleep: but I need to pick up a friend at the airport tonight. She's coming in town for the baby shower on Saturday. She's wondering whether it's time to use her excellent company health insurance policy and freeze her eggs since Mr. Right isn't showing up. I wish I had such amazing benefits through my employer. :nope:

Anyway, ladies. Have a great evening! Dream of Colin Firth and Marky Mark taking turns feeding us bon-bons! :kiss:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> I have booked our appt... we fly on 28 April for our first consultation and to start my drugs... I feel like a weight has been lifted now we have made our decision... and i know that whatever happens and then end of this we will have our answer.
> 
> C'mon ladies we deserve some good luck for all of us for once! May our Angel Babies smile on us from heaven!:hugs:

Yaaaaayyyy!!! So how long will you have to be in Spain? And where in Spain will you be? (Because frankly, having a mini-vacay in Espana sounds like a wonderful way to de-stress during IVF!!)


----------



## missyt

Heartree, that's great news! I bet you are relieved.

Skye, the "unexplained" thing leaves me saying "why?" each month I get a BFN or when AF arrives. One thing we found odd is that our FS never gave us DH's SA results until 4 months and 2 IUI's later when I finally asked for them, out of curiosity. His count and motility were borderline and his morphology was slightly below normal. I'm not pointing fingers by any means but if he would've known that he would've quit smoking sooner, changed his diet, quit drinking, etc. The other kicker is that we've both conceived a child on our own in the past. For him it was 12 years ago and it was about that long ago for me as well. I just don't get it. 

HA, I think I read that somewhere too that "unexplained" has to do with other reasons for infertility medicine can't pinpoint yet. One of the nurses at the clinic told me there is a positive and a negative to being unexplained. She said the bad news is they don't know why we can't conceive, the good news is that I will get pregnant eventually. I don't know if I buy that and if she was pulling my leg. I guess I just don't know and that's what frustrates me to no end.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> I hear a lot of you ladies talking about being overweight and the docs saying you need to lose weight. Are they saying to lose weight because it affects your fertility or that it will cause complications when you do concieve? I had a friend whose doc told her to lose weight before she got pregnant but she really never told me why and that was years ago so I haven't thought of it since. Now there is a lady here at work that is pregnant and very heavy. I think she may be on bedrest now but I'm sure she is in her mid 30's at least. She conceived somehow. It just seems to me that it isn't a proven fact that being overweight can result in infertility. I could be wrong. I just wonder if society thinks up reasons why we haven't conceived by a certain point. :shrug:
> 
> For example, DH and I are diagnosed as "unexplained" infertility. I'm not overweight, in fact I run 5 miles 3 times a week, yoga once a week, and weight train twice a week. I used to be a personal trainer so I've been fit my whole life and my parents are both thin so I probably just got lucky and inherited some good genes. Point is, if I was overweight would my FS be telling me that part of my fertility problem is my weight? I'm sorry if I'm sounding ignorant and please forgive me but I never thought about any of this until I was reading the posts from some of you ladies. And I'm also frustrated beyond belief that we are considered "unexplained" and there isn't a darn thing I can do about it and there is supposedly nothing standing in my way for becoming pregnant. I guess I'm just tired of most of the blame being put on the woman and if she is a little overweight its like they are saying that is the reason she is having a hard time.:wacko:

Yup, usually they tell you if you lose 10 percent of your bodyweight you'll get pregnant. I know some Dr.'s who refuse to touch you because your fat. My weight is because I have symptoms of pcos, I need insulin and the excess turns to fat...I also have hypothyroid which gives me a sluggish metabolism. My bloodpressure? It's usually AWESOME. So normal, the machines tend to try again because they aren't sure it's accurate. 

It's amazing how quick some medical staff is to jump at the obesity factor. It can be pretty frustrating. Don't get me wrong, I know I need to lose weight, praying after this baby that I can get back on track, however, I worked out more in a week than my husband and foster children while I also cleaned out white carbo crap...veggies, organic meats and fish as well as whole grains. EVERYONE lost weight in the house but me. Now I know muscle while burns the fat, weighs more, but I didn't even see my muscles change with excpetion to my calf muscles which became more manly for some reason. I feel as though I was healthy though even though my weight didn't show it and those around me looked at me like I was a pig who never exercised.

Just crazy. Anyways, thought I'd answer your question.

Thanks so much for asking. :thumbup::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Hearty, I'm EXTATIC for you!:happydance::hugs::kiss: I'll pray for wisdom, peace and clarity while you work through your options and make a final decision. I had hoped all was not lost. I know you were thinking it may not be possible. I really pray you not only conceive and carry to term, but also that you start feeling better.

Skye and Lava. Funny you mention that, I told Doug that I would rather stay a hermit in the house for nine month.:dohh: :rofl: I even canceled our dinner with friends tomorrow. No more long travel unless necessary.:thumbup::winkwink:

Praying the rest of you are doing well. Wishing you happy and healthy cycles to come with a beautiful bfp soon!


----------



## skye2010

padbrat said:


> Well that would be truley fantastic if it worked out that way! Just think ... me, you and MA with huge blooming bumps!!:happydance:
> 
> I have booked our appt... we fly on 28 April for our first consultation and to start my drugs... I feel like a weight has been lifted now we have made our decision... and i know that whatever happens and then end of this we will have our answer.
> 
> C'mon ladies we deserve some good luck for all of us for once! May our Angel Babies smile on us from heaven!:hugs:

That is soooo true. We really all in this thread deserve some good luck :flower::flower::hugs::hugs: Thank you for being so positive Padbrat xxx

Missy I have the same "Why why" in my head. The treatment I am having now is a very new approach and not widely used. Most drs say it has no ground yet a minority apply it. They make a blood test that counts your immunity. There is 2 things. 1) Which tests if your body attacks your DH's sperms 2) Which tests if your body attacks any foreign cell thinking it is a cancer or a bacteria. Meaning it might be attacking your embryo. I don't know all the ins and outs but it is NK cells and TNF. People who has rheumotoid arthritis, psoriosis and all other autoimmmune disorders have these results high.They use immune suppressers to keep the illness under control. Also if you had chlomedia at a younger age or vaginal warts, your body reacts too. My mum, my grandma and her aunties had immune disorders. Yet they all had babies. One of my friends has also a sever immune disorder and had a baby but before the illness kicked in. I am prone to this as my test revealed. They will lower my TNF results with these meds first. And than IVF. The down side is it is an expensive treatment and unproved in the Fertility Med world. The clinic I am attending that does this treatment has %50 results and the NHS clinic that doesn't has %45. Tight chase. I'm not convinced if it is because of this treatment or if my clinic follows each individual meticulously. Not sure if I totally believe it but I am going ahead with it since I don't have any other explanation and it has been almost 2.5 years of trying.

Also about the DHs sperm. My Dh's sperms has slightly abnormal shape as well apparently. Dr advised Wellman Concieve tablets. And I banned the dogs sitting on his lap. My little one always sit on his balls and I don't wanna risk it untill my IVF. Something to think about :)
But I believe what your nurse said. I'm sure we will be able to have a kid in the end. It just becomes painful as it drags on.

MA you have diabetes right? And use insulin? Is it safe for diabetes patients to be pregnant? Why I am asking is that my best friend's sister in Turkey also has diabetes and the drs almost banned her from being pregnant cause it would be too difficult to control her insulin levels while pregnant. Her DH also has diabetes. They knew this girl who got very serious consequences after the pregnancy. So they accepted being childless yet I think she would have loved to be a mother. Is this true or is it because they need a different kind of treatment or sthg?


----------



## sunshine71

Woo-HOO Heart Tree!!! :wohoo: That's wonderful news! I don't know how long it takes to recover, but who knows? You could very well receive an early Christmas present this year!

HA - I haven't tried using the quote thingie in here yet, but you wrote "That's what happens when governments set health care policies instead of doctors..."
To that, I say "Amen, sister!!!" :thumbup:

Happy Belated Anniversary, Rebekah! :flower: Did you go to the Cheesecake Factory at the Galleria Mall? If so, you were right around the corner from where I work! Small world... That salad you had there sounds yummy. Their house balsamic vinaigrette is to die for, too. Ooh! And right in that same area of the mall is another place called Bravo Cucina Italiana - another excellent option if you're ever back in the area. (Yes, I seem to have food on the brain lately...) :pizza::munch::icecream::dohh:

Skye, I'd do the same thing if I were in your shoes. The whole immune system testing/treatment angle makes sense to me. And it certainly can't hurt to try. Hope it all works out for you!

Nothing new going on with me - I felt crappy this morning, so I'm playing hookie for the day. I guess I really _could_ have gone in to work, but I could REALLY use a mental health day, and my weekend's pretty much booked up with other plans.

Have a good day, ladies! 

p.s. - I'm actually starting to feel better as I sit here. But will I head in to work??

Nahhhh.... :winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

Heart tree- that is such wonderful news! Fx and I hope the time flies by quickly!


----------



## missyt

MA, my bestfriend growing up was the same way. She has a thyroid issue and she was always big. Even in kindergarten when I first met her. I even used to do tae kwon do with her, biked, hiked, kayaked, etc. She even snow skiid until she busted her knee. She would blame herself for her weight because evey once in a while she would indulge in a bagel or cheese. I hated seeing her beat herself up. I knew she was overall healthy and active. I just think its unfair that certain doctors bring up weight. Nothing like making a woman feel even worse about becoming pregnant. And I think its ridiculous that the NHS puts standards on that.

Skye, I really hope this treatment works for you. It sounds like that is your solution to the "unexplained" curse. Nothing in my health history has shown any of that. But it sounds like its something I might not know about. Was it a blood test that you got that showed the results? Is it something men can have? DH was diagnosed with lyme disease about 2 years ago. Now I'm wondering if that could have something to do with it. But I know a couple that had a baby not to long ago and the husband had lyme disease pretty bad.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sunshine. How funny! Yes, we were there. We "almost" went to Bravo's but Doug said Cheesecake factory had more of a choice. The funny thing is I found out from friends of ours last night at a Bible Study that there is a cheesecake factory in ROCHESTER! :rofl: Oh well. That mall was what we used to pass on our way back to NY from Ohio when we lived there for awhile. I used to tell Doug I wanted to go there. Finally we got there. I figured the larger I get, the harder it will be to drive out there.


I just have to share with everyone that as I speak,my husband is on his hands and knees with clorox and water wiping down all the woodwork in the house including between the staircase.:cloud9: Oh how God just hand-picked this man to be my husband. I love him with all my heart. He also brought me breakfast in bed this morning. two eggs overeasy, small amount of homefries and a cup of Keifer (probiotic I'm using to ward off BV and YI's).

I'm going to make him some special soup tonight. I bought a whole chicken and will throw it in a stockpot with some veggies, After I get the stock, I'll take the chicken out, cut that, then add some salsa, rice, add the chicken back and maybe a medium hot pepper, some celantro and call it a day.:winkwink: I'll cut some crusted bread for a side for him. It's FREEZING temps here so I think it will be a nice gesture for such a sweet man.:blush:

FM and Twinkle, how are you both doing? Whats going on over there? I know your both quiet these days. Is there anywhere specific you'd like me to pray? Aside from God speaking BOLDLY and not only widening your territory but also multiply your own descendents as He did with Abrahams.

I took quotes from the Bible as the one below, and while they're made for a different place and time in the Bible, I asked God to also do the same for me, to multiply my own descendents. I'd stand on His words, I'd stand on His promises and know that as in jeremiah 29:11, He knows the plans He has for us, to prosper us and NOT to harm us, plans for HOPE and a future". 

But also to know by a shadow of a doubt that He will not leave us until He finishes the job He has for us and in us. For it is through the Holy Spirit that we can have confidence and In HIM alone, not by our own might, strength and actions....but through the Holy Spirit and trusting in HIM do we find the answers to our prayers, hopes and dreams. I pray that you all find that soon and that He may get all the glory when you finally find your with child! A miracle it will be my sweet girls.:happydance::winkwink::flower: I can't WAIT!



> Genesis 26:4
> will make your descendants as numerous as the stars in the sky and will give them all these lands, and through your offspring all nations on earth will be blessed,


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- you are so awesome! I'm still in the dark over here, I"m not sure what is going on with my cycle, I am spotting really dark brown every couple of days, somtimes it makes it to my undies and sometimes it doesn't! I decided to stop taking the fertilecm until I have another AF. Please pray that I will stay positive while God is working. It's so hard to wait and stay focused on what you know he is going to do in his time, that is the hard part, it's in his time which is perfect. My problem isn't that I don't think he will do it because I know he will, the hard part is not knowing when! I need strenght to endure and go on about life while I wait. I find myself so consumed with ttc sometimes, counting days, the days the tww, counting the days until I O, counting how many times we bd'd. I'm just really tired now. If I could give up I would but my heart won't let me do it! I'm sorry I know you weren't expecting me to write a book. 

I hope you are doing great, I pray for you as well, I know this is going to be a happy and healthy 9 months for you, I know you are cautious but don't forget to enjoy being pregnant, I'm sure the time will fly by. I'm so glad you decided to continue to hang out here with us too!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, my follies hardly grew at all in the last 24 hours. :shrug: One is at 17.3 mm today (it was at 16.8 yesterday), and the other two are at 11 and 12, same as yesterday. My E2 is rising nicely, though (102 yesterday, 183 today). Doc has upped my dose of follistim again tonight, trigger tomorrow night, and moved the IUI from Sunday to Monday. 

I'm a little disappointed, and _really _hoping the two little follies really spring into action between now and Monday... I ovulate just fine on my own, so if I only produce one egg out of this cycle, well I could have done that on my own without the drugs for a whole lot cheaper.... :nope:


----------



## Lucy1973

Just popped in to catch up and see that MA is preg! So pleased for you, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skye2010

HA Goooood luck. I didn't try IUI but MA had 2 eggs on her cycle so that is probobly normal. I think they have to be careful not to overstimulate so you probobly don't end up with many anyway. Hopefully the other 2 would grow over night. Did they tell you what is the bigness they are trying o achieve? They have almost 2 more days to reach maturity. (The triger shot effects them a while later I think.) :hugs:

Missy I didn't know anything about the lyme disease and I checked it out on the net. It mentioned that it could lead to having autoimmune problems. I don't know if it would have any negative results on fertility. Docs check the womans immunity cause it hosts the sperms and embryos. For men apart from the sperm test I think some docs do some swabs for bacteria. My doc hasn't done that yet but mentioned it. In my previous IVF cycle they gave me a course of Antibiotics and some steroids and nothing to DH. But my recent doc said those meds should not be given generically but only if the individual needs it. They all have different opinions about the treatment it looks like. However all the treatment targets the woman's body yet man is half the ingredient No? As HA said there is a lot of unknown to fertility which goes to "Unexplained" title.

MA your DH is sweet :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA Goooood luck. I didn't try IUI but MA had 2 eggs on her cycle so that is probobly normal. I think they have to be careful not to overstimulate so you probobly don't end up with many anyway. Hopefully the other 2 would grow over night. Did they tell you what is the bigness they are trying o achieve? They have almost 2 more days to reach maturity. (The triger shot effects them a while later I think.) :hugs:

Thanks. And yeah, theoretically they should continue to mature right up until they are released, so the little ones could still be in the game. But the fact that none of the three of them showed any significant growth in the last 24 hrs makes me wonder if they'll do anything in the next 24-48 hrs.... I asked a lot of questions today, and was told that anything over 17mm will release an egg after the trigger; under 17 is useless. Those little follies have quite a bit of work to do if they're going to make it to 17mm... 5-6mm growth in 24-48 hrs... doesn't look too promising. (Though the nurse did tell me that they recently had a patient who only had two follies at her final check pre-IUI, one at 17 and one under 10, and she got pregnant with quads that cycle! So I suppose anything can happen....) I need some strong mojo working on my ovaries this weekend!!

The protocol is different for different women, depending on the reason behind using the drugs. In women who don't ovulate on their own, having only one follie over 17mm would be perfect - it's raised her odds of getting pg that cycle from none to normal. But in women like me who do ovulate on their own, the goal is to get multiple eggs to release in order to give the sperm more targets. But obviously they do have to be very careful about not getting too many eggs. (Twins is ok, anything more isn't safe for mother or babies.) If too many follicles are too big, they'll cancel the cycle (or sometimes convert it to an IVF cycle).

I'm glad the RE pushed the IUI from Sunday to Monday - at least he and I are on the same page with the fact that one lonely mature follie is less than ideal in my case.... He wants to push it and give the other follies a chance. I hope they get the message!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, my follies hardly grew at all in the last 24 hours. :shrug: One is at 17.3 mm today (it was at 16.8 yesterday), and the other two are at 11 and 12, same as yesterday. My E2 is rising nicely, though (102 yesterday, 183 today). Doc has upped my dose of follistim again tonight, trigger tomorrow night, and moved the IUI from Sunday to Monday.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed, and _really _hoping the two little follies really spring into action between now and Monday... I ovulate just fine on my own, so if I only produce one egg out of this cycle, well I could have done that on my own without the drugs for a whole lot cheaper.... :nope:

DO NOT let this get you down!! Your just starting out, your body has to adjust and you have to adjust your meds. They will wait until 2cm before releasing the trigger shot right?!

If you have a certain amount of IUI'S I'd make sure there were two or more at 2cm or close to it like 1.9 something. That way you'll have a better chance and won't waste IUI's or the triggers.

DO NOT get frustrated though. This is too early yet. You may not be ovulating as quick or may be ovulating later than they hope. Just be sure your follies are full mature before they release it. ESPECIALLY if there's just one there this cycle.

There's a possibility that other cycles will produce alot more when your body gets the right doseage. Just because you only get one now doesn't mean it won't ever happen. It WILL dear friend. So I REALLY don't want you to get frustrated. I've been there. I've actually sat out several cycles either because there wasn't enough to actually have an IUI I'd like to waste OR because I hyperstimmed. Either way, it's disappointing. But what I've come to know is that these fertility injection cycles are UNPREDICTABLE. One minute it looks like it's not going to happen and the other minute they spring into action. So try to keep a distance from the rollercoaster this will bring.

I pray that you'll see more follies once the dose is raised and that your IUI will bring excellent results!!:happydance::thumbup::winkwink::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> HA Goooood luck. I didn't try IUI but MA had 2 eggs on her cycle so that is probobly normal. I think they have to be careful not to overstimulate so you probobly don't end up with many anyway. Hopefully the other 2 would grow over night. Did they tell you what is the bigness they are trying o achieve? They have almost 2 more days to reach maturity. (The triger shot effects them a while later I think.) :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. And yeah, theoretically they should continue to mature right up until they are released, so the little ones could still be in the game. But the fact that none of the three of them showed any significant growth in the last 24 hrs makes me wonder if they'll do anything in the next 24-48 hrs.... I asked a lot of questions today, and was told that anything over 17mm will release an egg after the trigger; under 17 is useless. Those little follies have quite a bit of work to do if they're going to make it to 17mm... 5-6mm growth in 24-48 hrs... doesn't look too promising. (Though the nurse did tell me that they recently had a patient who only had two follies at her final check pre-IUI, one at 17 and one under 10, and she got pregnant with quads that cycle! So I suppose anything can happen....) I need some strong mojo working on my ovaries this weekend!!
> 
> The protocol is different for different women, depending on the reason behind using the drugs. In women who don't ovulate on their own, having only one follie over 17mm would be perfect - it's raised her odds of getting pg that cycle from none to normal. But in women like me who do ovulate on their own, the goal is to get multiple eggs to release in order to give the sperm more targets. But obviously they do have to be very careful about not getting too many eggs. (Twins is ok, anything more isn't safe for mother or babies.) If too many follicles are too big, they'll cancel the cycle (or sometimes convert it to an IVF cycle).
> 
> I'm glad the RE pushed the IUI from Sunday to Monday - at least he and I are on the same page with the fact that one lonely mature follie is less than ideal in my case.... He wants to push it and give the other follies a chance. I hope they get the message!Click to expand...

Actually, I have PCOS and I neither get a period on my own nor ovulate regularly. The average protocal for IUI's on clomid or injectables are two or more follies to beef up the odds. All follies should be 2cms or at least 1.9 something before they're even released with trigger shot.

I've had two for a couple and some sat out because there was just one and I wasted an IUI on only one cycle only to get that darn negative test. Since insurance lots us only 6 in a lifetime, I make sure there are the protocal of 2 or more. This cycle I got pregnant on I had three fully matured follies and could be more but they couldn't really see the left ovary as it's always in my bum. :lol: It's when the follies are fully mature that the trigger is given because they will be mature enough after releasing. Releasing too early "could" cause problems with implantation. :winkwink:

As far as more eggs, usually with an IVF they want SEVERAL. I've heard of 6 or more. They try not to do anymore than 3 or 4 for a regular IUI cycle for fear of Octomom results.


----------



## Kumchen

Hey ladies!

Wow, just a two day break from this board and I have tons of catch-up to do! I love how this forum never stands still.
I am super frustrated (and scared) right now and it's great to read some of your more positive posts. I might not comment on everything you write, but please know that it really helps a lot to know somewhere there are people that "get it"

I went to the doctor yesterday to find out whats going on with me. In the morning I got a faint line and thought I was going nuts, since it was CD 52 and I ovulated forever ago. But was of course, cautiously excited. 
Well, after a pelvic exam and ultrasound it was clear that there was no sac to be found in my uterus and after what would be now 7 weeks along, of course there should be. "Sorry, there's no baby in there" she said. 
They took my blood and I was hoping to get results today but with my luck of course now I have to wait until monday. The doctor didn't want to scare me, but she said that with all my cramping etc, I should prepare myself for it to be ectopic. 

I was in such a daze that I left there thinking "Well, tomorrow I'll know more" but I still don't understand... wouldn't they be able to see an ectopic on an ultrasound as well?!

She said there still is a chance that it was just a chemical, which is what I hope for. Having less answers than when I went in is just frustrating. I am mad at myself for having this warmth come up inside me when she rolled in the ultrasound machine. I knew better but still had the question "Is this the moment?!" filling up my head.

I know many of you women went through much worse and it seems silly for me to be so down over it. It's just not how I imagined things to go when we decided to start trying for a baby.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So sorry to hear what you are going through. I've never had a chemical or an ectopic so I can't help you but know there are a few in here that CAN help you. I am a bit frustrated that they didn't give you more information. I mean, you just don't send someone home like that without dealing with their concerns.

This is a horrifying moment, all of us have had different experiences, nobody's is any more important that anyone elses experience so don't belittle your own experience. Your fears are valid and your heartache is too. :hugs: Just know that I am thinking about you and praying for your as you deal with this. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will give you the information you need though. These women are a wealth of knowledge between them all.


----------



## jennybobenny

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Kumchen,
You are not silly to be down about it. There is no scale of experiences here. No one's experience is more exciting or more excruciating than another's. I would have had the same feelings and reactions to the doctors visit (and the line on the test this morning) that you did.

I hope it all works out for you. Be kind to yourself this weekend while you wait. xo

Jen


----------



## skye2010

Kumchen I'm so sorry. How can they help you of it is ectopic. Are you going to have an operation? I hope it all goes well. I'm sorry it is such a worrying and sad situation. Weekend break for health care really doesn't make sense sometimes :( :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MrsJ08

Kumchen big :hugs: really sorry to hear that x


----------



## lavalux

So sorry, Kumchen, for all the pain, confusion, and frustration you must be feeling. :cry:

I am thinking about you and hope that you get more information and the care you need soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Hey, HA - don't give up hope on the follies just yet. They thought mine were too small and scrapped that cycle. Then lo & behold, a BFP. So you're not out yet :)

Kumchen, so sorry you're going through this. I don't know, but I don't think they can necessarily see an ectopic all the time. When I had my 1st vag u/s the sac was so small the doc wasn't completely convinced that's what it was. He was concerned I might be ectopic, too. And since I wasn't, I'm guessing they can suspect it without actually seeing it. Hopefully when your numbers come back they'll know more. Regardless, it's a lousy situation to be in, and I'm sorry you have to be in it.

Have a good weekend, everyone :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Just lots of big hugs Kumchen xxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Kumchen - I am so sorry to hear this is happening to you honey. It is normal to feel sad and confused. And it is more diffucult when you don't have a definitive answer about what is going on. I hope that this week brings you more answers to help you understand what is happening. :hugs:

MA- How are you feeling? You must be over the moon. On your 10 yr anniversary too! What an amazing "how you can into the world" tale you will have for your little one :flower:

FM-How are you feeling? I'm sorry you haven't had good news this cycle. Have you figured out what your next step is?

Hearty-I am still overjoyed for you about the surgery. It is so great to know that you have that new possibility! Were you able to talk to the doctor?

HA- You and I are in the place but don't give up hope yet about those follies. They have time yet to rally! 

AFM - The Clomid wasn't as bad as I feared except for CD7 b/c of pain on either side. It felt like my ovaries were throbbing. Wowza! Never felt that before. Still feeling some aches and bloated but I'm managing. Started our :sex: today so DH is super excited. Men, I tell you they can be so easy to please. I go in Monday to see how my follies are looking. My FS didn't say anything about a trigger shot. I think she's letting me just go natural after the Clomid since we aren't doing IUI - just the Clomid with the rest of the cycle natural. I think she said IUI didn't make sense b/c I have been able to get pregnant twice. I just lost both pregnancies. I asked her about options if this doesn't work. She said most doctors would have suggested IVF with genetic testing right off the bat for me b/c of my age. I thought that was my final option down the line but now I find out that although I have the best insurance coverage available (we haven't paid a dime yet out of pocket) and it covers IUI, IVF etc. It would NOT cover me for IVF now b/c I am technicially NOT "infertile" b/c I have gotten pregnant. My diagnosis is recurrent miscarriages. Great. It figures. Anyway, we're hoping the Clomid helps our chances this month and that with FS following my hormones, etc. and the addition of progesterone as needed we will get that BFP. I am trying to stay in a good place but I am getting more anxious by the day. Long gone are the says of jumping up and down even IF I get that BFP. I think I will be cautiously optimistic but wary as each day passes waiting to see if it will take. I feel so sad that what should be such a wonderful, happy, loving experience is now filled with dread for me. I guess I just have to work through it.


----------



## Tititimes2

lucy, jennybobenny, mrsj08, lavalux, twinkle, sunshine, skye and anyone else I missed :hi:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Titi :) I didn't realise you were just doing the Chlomid but not the IUI. Are they checking how big the eggs are?
Does your clinic do genetic scanning for IVF than? Do you know if that was the reason of your losses? That is not very common over here. I read that one clinic has started scanning the eggs before fertilising which really maximises chances and doesn't compromise the embies but that is in the experimental stage. A few clinics try embryo scanning but it's not common I believe.

:dust: Good luck with the treatment hope you have your sticky bean this month :)))


----------



## Kumchen

Thank you, ladies! You are all very sweet. I really appreciate it. 

I was able to get some more information yesterday after I had time to sort my thoughts and make a list of questions.

Skye, for now I have to wait for the blood results on Monday and then they will most likely take another sample to compare them to, to see what the trend is. That will determine if it's chemical or ectopic. Should it be ectopic it depends how far it is developed. If it's still early enough they can give me a drug that will stop the growth and eventually end the pregnancy. If it's too big already they will have to take it out via surgery, which might cost me the tube. But those answers are all still a few days away. My doctor said it would be okay to take some Tylenol, so at this point I at least don't have any cramps. Well, it was either that or the huge piece of cake I had. Fine. Two pieces. 

A friend of mine announced her pregnancy today and I expected it to sting a little, but I honestly only feel joy for her. One day it will be the turn for all of us :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Kumchen, each of us have our own experiences and it is awful no matter who you are. Of course its a big deal to you, as it should be. Don't feel bad. I just hope everything works out. Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## missyt

Kumchen, don't be too hard on yourself. Of course this is alarming to you. You are the one going through it. Don't feel bad about feeling a little sorry for yourself. You have to take care of yourself first and you matter most.

HA, stay positive, those follies can still mature and release a wonderful egg. Just like the nurse said. It is possible. I know when we go through all of this we second guess ourselves and our results. Its normal. FX'd for you.

An old boyfriend emailed me to see how I was doing. He asked if I was a mama yet. I brushed it off. We are still friends, he is in a different state and married so its not like there is anything weird about us still keeping in contact. It didn't end bad. Anyway, he emailed me back and said that he and his wife were going to try for a baby this summer so it will be perfect timing for when he retires from the military in 15 months. I really want to email him back and tell him to start trying now. She is the same age as me (36 soon to be 37) and he'll be 42 this year. I want to tell him to have her start tracking her cycles, go get tested, etc. I think all of us know on here that things don't work out the way you plan them. If they did, we wouldn't be here talking amongst each other and looking for support. I feel awful saying this but if they got pregnant before me and DH, I'd be devastated. Especially since he told me he never wanted kids. I'm still a little shocked that he said he does want kids now. I wish them the best of luck but I really wish I'd get my BFP already. Then I feel like I could give couples like them some sound advice because I actually would've gotten pregnant.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Tititimes2 said:


> I am technicially NOT "infertile" b/c I have gotten pregnant. My diagnosis is recurrent miscarriages.

Appeal! Appeal!! :growlmad: The actual accepted medical definition of infertility is the inability to conceive or carry to term after 12 months of unprotected sex for women under 35, 6 months for women over 35. So you and I are actually infertile, despite our pregnancies, and your IVF should be covered. 




Kumchen said:


> Well, it was either that or the huge piece of cake I had. Fine. Two pieces.

Just two pieces is a victory - if I were you, I would have eaten the whole damned cake. Be kind to yourself, and do whatever you need to do to get through this. :hugs:


AFM, I'm trying to let go of my anxiety and my desire to control my own follies... easier said than done, but so be it. Stressing over it isn't going to help me. My pelvis feels like I'm carrying two little rocks in it (and they've felt that way for a couple days now), so obviously things are going on in there that don't normally, so I am going to trust that the drugs are doing their thing. Que sera sera. :shrug:


----------



## CRC

Hi ladies, I'm new to this post. I'm 36 (37 in May) and DH is 37. Been trying for 18 months (we have no kids) and had our first appointment at the fertility clinic last week and now are going in for blood tests (me) and him a sperm test. We had put off going to the fertility clinic until now as I discovered myself I had a short luteal phase (cycle 25 days; positive OPK on day 16 every single month) and researched on this another thread on this site and learnt about the benefits of B6 and Vitex and Red Raspberry. So as lots of other women in these forums are doing I self-diagnosed and for 4 months I saw my cycle go from 25 to 29 days which I was really hopeful about. However, whereas pre-Vit B6 I had had a positive OPK test every month for a year, during the vit B6 I didn't have 1, I thought perhpas I was testing at the wrong time of the month but I tested from about day 10 through to 18 so I'm not sure I could have missed it. Anyway, I of course came off the B6 as I realized it probably wasn't doing me any good and we finally gave in and booked the appointment at the fertility clinic. 

I have been so far feeling OK about the whole thing - I haven't turned ''desperate'' and am managing to keep farely sane and be rather open to friends and family about it. We don't seem to be ''obsessed'' but obviously you can't get away from the fact...DH doesn't hugely like talking about it and isn't looking forward to the tests. The worst thing is our sex life seems to have disappeared. For over a year we've been mainly having sex when we ''need'' too and then since the issues with the B6 and the cycle changes then the hospital visit I honestly think we haven't had sex in about a month. I'm worried that this TTC has ruined it totally. We do talk about it but at the same time we never actually follow through or make time for it. I now feel that we are just ''waiting'' for hospital tests and results. 

Anyway I wanted to join this post and share my story so far and join in with the rest of you.

Thanks for listening! :)


----------



## padbrat

HappyAuntie said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> I have booked our appt... we fly on 28 April for our first consultation and to start my drugs... I feel like a weight has been lifted now we have made our decision... and i know that whatever happens and then end of this we will have our answer.
> 
> C'mon ladies we deserve some good luck for all of us for once! May our Angel Babies smile on us from heaven!:hugs:
> 
> Yaaaaayyyy!!! So how long will you have to be in Spain? And where in Spain will you be? (Because frankly, having a mini-vacay in Espana sounds like a wonderful way to de-stress during IVF!!)Click to expand...

:haha: HA! We are going to a clinic in Alicante... never been there before, but looks OK. yeah we are having 3 days there for our intial consult and then when the procedure happens will go there for a week I think... yeah, taking it easy cos stress helps no one!:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Ppffssstttt who am I kidding?.... Can't help stressing! LOL


----------



## HappyAuntie

CRC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this post. I'm 36 (37 in May) and DH is 37. Been trying for 18 months (we have no kids) and had our first appointment at the fertility clinic last week and now are going in for blood tests (me) and him a sperm test. We had put off going to the fertility clinic until now as I discovered myself I had a short luteal phase (cycle 25 days; positive OPK on day 16 every single month) and researched on this another thread on this site and learnt about the benefits of B6 and Vitex and Red Raspberry. So as lots of other women in these forums are doing I self-diagnosed and for 4 months I saw my cycle go from 25 to 29 days which I was really hopeful about. However, whereas pre-Vit B6 I had had a positive OPK test every month for a year, during the vit B6 I didn't have 1, I thought perhpas I was testing at the wrong time of the month but I tested from about day 10 through to 18 so I'm not sure I could have missed it. Anyway, I of course came off the B6 as I realized it probably wasn't doing me any good and we finally gave in and booked the appointment at the fertility clinic.
> 
> I have been so far feeling OK about the whole thing - I haven't turned ''desperate'' and am managing to keep farely sane and be rather open to friends and family about it. We don't seem to be ''obsessed'' but obviously you can't get away from the fact...DH doesn't hugely like talking about it and isn't looking forward to the tests. The worst thing is our sex life seems to have disappeared. For over a year we've been mainly having sex when we ''need'' too and then since the issues with the B6 and the cycle changes then the hospital visit I honestly think we haven't had sex in about a month. I'm worried that this TTC has ruined it totally. We do talk about it but at the same time we never actually follow through or make time for it. I now feel that we are just ''waiting'' for hospital tests and results.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to join this post and share my story so far and join in with the rest of you.
> 
> Thanks for listening! :)

Welcome, CRC! :hi: Glad you found us over here! Don't beat yourself up for not going to the RE sooner - we've all done our time in the lands of denial and self-diagnosis, and I'm sure most of your RE's other patients did the same as well. :hugs: And I hear you on the sex thing! People who aren't LTTTC seem to think we must love all the sex we're all having - they have no clue!! DH and I have been at this over two years now (TTC #1) and I can count on one hand the number of times we've had sex just because we wanted to with absolutely no regard to the calendar.... I, too, have worried about what if we have a hard time getting that back once we're finally done with all this TTC business.... It's good that you and your DH talk about it, even if you don't always follow through with it - I think it can help ward off any resentment building up - I don't want my DH thinking I don't miss it, you know?




padbrat said:


> Ppffssstttt who am I kidding?.... Can't help stressing! LOL

:rofl:


----------



## missyt

CRC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this post. I'm 36 (37 in May) and DH is 37. Been trying for 18 months (we have no kids) and had our first appointment at the fertility clinic last week and now are going in for blood tests (me) and him a sperm test. We had put off going to the fertility clinic until now as I discovered myself I had a short luteal phase (cycle 25 days; positive OPK on day 16 every single month) and researched on this another thread on this site and learnt about the benefits of B6 and Vitex and Red Raspberry. So as lots of other women in these forums are doing I self-diagnosed and for 4 months I saw my cycle go from 25 to 29 days which I was really hopeful about. However, whereas pre-Vit B6 I had had a positive OPK test every month for a year, during the vit B6 I didn't have 1, I thought perhpas I was testing at the wrong time of the month but I tested from about day 10 through to 18 so I'm not sure I could have missed it. Anyway, I of course came off the B6 as I realized it probably wasn't doing me any good and we finally gave in and booked the appointment at the fertility clinic. I have been so far feeling OK about the whole thing - I haven't turned ''desperate'' and am managing to keep farely sane and be rather open to friends and family about it. We don't seem to be ''obsessed'' but obviously you can't get away from the fact...DH doesn't hugely like talking about it and isn't looking forward to the tests. The worst thing is our sex life seems to have disappeared. For over a year we've been mainly having sex when we ''need'' too and then since the issues with the B6 and the cycle changes then the hospital visit I honestly think we haven't had sex in about a month. I'm worried that this TTC has ruined it totally. We do talk about it but at the same time we never actually follow through or make time for it. I now feel that we are just ''waiting'' for hospital tests and results.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to join this post and share my story so far and join in with the rest of you.
> 
> Thanks for listening! :)



Welcome, CRC. You are in the right place if you want to talk about what is going on with your TTC. A lot of us are in the same boat and it does help to talk about it and get other's opinion who are going through the same thing. I started taking Red Raspberry too about a month ago and I have DH on Astralagus and Chinese Red Ginseng along with a multitude of vitamins for both of us. I feel the same way about our sex life. Forget about foreplay or different positions. Its definately not like it was before we were TTC. I wish you the best of luck with your tests. It sounds like you are ovulating on your own.

DH and I went out to dinner last night to celebrate Valentine's day. Since I've been strict about what we eat, we haven't gone out to eat in a month. It was nice having someone cook for me for a change. For a month, I've been preparing our breakfasts, lunches, dinners and snacks. I even make up our own trail mix in baggies that contain certain nuts and dried fruits that have plenty of antioxidants, etc. AF is expected on Friday so we'll see if any of this has worked. I know sometimes it takes a while so I'm not getting my hopes up. Also, I'm off to church in about an hour so I can pray for all you lovely ladies and myself so we can get our BFP and have a healthy pregnancy.:winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

Padbrat, do you mind me asking why you are going to Spain to have treatment? Is it cheaper? If I remember rightly, you and I are in the same boat. Need IVF but the NHS won't give it so will need to go privately. 

I've had some information from a couple of fertility clinics about the cost of IVF with ICSI as DH count is low. It's expensive and the chances are better the younger you start.
38-39 is 32.1% 40-42 is 16.5%

I'll be 39 on the 25th so time really is of the essence. Good luck with the treatment and fingers x for you!


----------



## skye2010

Kumchen :hugs::hugs::hugs: I so wish that you might find a pleasant surprise but if not hope your tube will be saved. Any cake left? I fancy some of it now myself :wacko:. You are such a sweetheart feeling happy for your friend while worrying about your tube :flower::flower:

HA i'm not gonna say don't worry cause that's so lame. It is hard to keep your mind of when you are doing the treatment and that's just normal. :kiss::kiss: Wishing your eggs would grow to be the perfect 20 cm..

Monday will be a big day for both Kumchen and HA so I wish you both Good luck :hugs::hugs:......


----------



## CRC

HappyAuntie said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new to this post. I'm 36 (37 in May) and DH is 37. Been trying for 18 months (we have no kids) and had our first appointment at the fertility clinic last week and now are going in for blood tests (me) and him a sperm test. We had put off going to the fertility clinic until now as I discovered myself I had a short luteal phase (cycle 25 days; positive OPK on day 16 every single month) and researched on this another thread on this site and learnt about the benefits of B6 and Vitex and Red Raspberry. So as lots of other women in these forums are doing I self-diagnosed and for 4 months I saw my cycle go from 25 to 29 days which I was really hopeful about. However, whereas pre-Vit B6 I had had a positive OPK test every month for a year, during the vit B6 I didn't have 1, I thought perhpas I was testing at the wrong time of the month but I tested from about day 10 through to 18 so I'm not sure I could have missed it. Anyway, I of course came off the B6 as I realized it probably wasn't doing me any good and we finally gave in and booked the appointment at the fertility clinic.
> 
> I have been so far feeling OK about the whole thing - I haven't turned ''desperate'' and am managing to keep farely sane and be rather open to friends and family about it. We don't seem to be ''obsessed'' but obviously you can't get away from the fact...DH doesn't hugely like talking about it and isn't looking forward to the tests. The worst thing is our sex life seems to have disappeared. For over a year we've been mainly having sex when we ''need'' too and then since the issues with the B6 and the cycle changes then the hospital visit I honestly think we haven't had sex in about a month. I'm worried that this TTC has ruined it totally. We do talk about it but at the same time we never actually follow through or make time for it. I now feel that we are just ''waiting'' for hospital tests and results.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to join this post and share my story so far and join in with the rest of you.
> 
> Thanks for listening! :)
> 
> Welcome, CRC! :hi: Glad you found us over here! Don't beat yourself up for not going to the RE sooner - we've all done our time in the lands of denial and self-diagnosis, and I'm sure most of your RE's other patients did the same as well. :hugs: And I hear you on the sex thing! People who aren't LTTTC seem to think we must love all the sex we're all having - they have no clue!! DH and I have been at this over two years now (TTC #1) and I can count on one hand the number of times we've had sex just because we wanted to with absolutely no regard to the calendar.... I, too, have worried about what if we have a hard time getting that back once we're finally done with all this TTC business.... It's good that you and your DH talk about it, even if you don't always follow through with it - I think it can help ward off any resentment building up - I don't want my DH thinking I don't miss it, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Ppffssstttt who am I kidding?.... Can't help stressing! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Hi HappyAuntie and Missy T, thank you both so much for welcoming me and you don't know what a relief it is to have you both with your similar stories - especially the sex part. I told a friend of mine about it the other day (she herself tried for 2 years so I thought she would understand) but instead she said ''oh dear, you need to sort that out, you need to find out why - you need to talk to your DH etc etc''. She got me really worried that it was not normal (even why you are TTC) and got me to start thinking maybe he doesn't fancy me any more (yet another worry!) but you girls have both made me realise its not just me and also there isn't much you can do about it really - it is what it is and best not to give yourself something else to worry about!

Missy T - Its great you went out for dinner, we have to do these things and let ourselves go and remind ourselves we are human! DH and I both eat healthy but we haven't drastically changed our diets (I buy mainly organic and eat lots of low GI foods and nuts) but other than that and cutting back on alcohol (I barely drink at all and DH drinks a lot less than he used to). DH also takes Zinc/Selenium and Chinese Ginseng but I'm now only taking my pre-natal - I'm scared to try anything else after my no-ovulation experience but I do believe that herbs and vitamins can work and have heard lots of success stories.

Missy T - my AF is also due this Friday - but I know its definately coming as we haven't had sex - but I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that yours won't arrive! Keep me posted.

Thanks again girls for welcoming me and making me feel better already.

x


----------



## skye2010

Posting on BNP is soo annoying I keep losing my msg as someone else posts. So I have to keep copying all my msgs every 2 sentences. Still I lose it sometimes Anyway....

Hello CRC. You have described a very familiar situation to most of us )) TTC Sex Not the best. I also used Vit B complex to lengthen my cycle once. It worked but I had a cyst (an unreleased egg apparently) on that cycle and had to have it removed surgically to be able have an IVF. Not sure if it was related but I had clear ovaries on all my previous scans so I stopped using vitB's Good luck..



padbrat said:


> Ppffssstttt who am I kidding?.... Can't help stressing! LOL

Stress all you like girl. Why not? :rofl:

Missy thank you for the prayers they really give me hope. Well done on convincing DH to follow the healthy eating schedule. My DH refused to go cold turkey on the Pizza, burger or the double creme. Lol

Traskey have you actually seen a consultant on NHS or not. Cause if you have started the process they might still give you a course of IVF or IUI perhaps.


----------



## skye2010

Is there a way to stop this double posting or losing your msgs :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Kumchen, I am wishing you all the best for tomorrow. I meant to say it earlier and got distracted.

:hug:

I hope all is as well as it can be.


----------



## pablo797

A quick happy dance for HT:headspin::wohoo:!!!!! I would think given your future prognosis of continued and increased pain, the insurance company would cover it, but I know how insurance companies function here in the U.S. God forbid they cover something preventative. Best of luck and am so happy for you!!!!

Kemchum, so sorry. Lots of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.



FM, in answer to your earlier inquiry I am doing fine. I hate to talk about myself on this thread. But thanks for asking. I am feeling better and morning sickness is getting better. Just one more week until 12 week mile stone. Am a little nervous as I have still not heard heart beat due to appt at 9 weeks and a tilted uterus. 12 week scan is scheduled for the 21st, so fingers crossed. I'm getting a small belly so hope all is well. 

Hi to all those I miss!!! titti, HA, Skye, pradbat, mrs.J, twinkle, . . . know I think of you often and am keeping tabs. xxxxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there CRC:hi: you'll love the ladies in this thread, they're a hoot.

As far as the sex goes. Shoot we've been ttc for years and the sex just dwindles. It became no fun at all and I just wanted it over with already. I think for Doug it was performance anxiety and he started to lean on viagra to keep it up.

Now that I'm pregnant, I'm trying to help his anxiety a bit more and get rid of the viagra. It's been quite fun, though at this time there's no :sex: for me. It's okay though, the point is to get the fun and intimacy back.

HA, answer to your question about will it ever come back, it may, but by then we'll have kids and both mommy and daddy will be too tired. Maybe in retirement as empty-nesters?! :rofl: Just kidding, we MUST make time for our husbands even when we finally have our babies. It's important to keep them feeling as though their desired by us and not a baby-making machine. :winkwink:

We'll all have time to talk about that when we're all in the toddler graduate forum together. :lol: No doubt we'll all be in there at some point soon. Who knows, maybe we can have a 35+ Reunion at Disney World. :lol: Imagine the conversations we'll have then?? Haha


----------



## FutureMommie

AF showed full force today, God answered my prayers, so today is cd 1 that means that I had a 42 day cycle the 1st ever! But at least I know where my cycle is so now a fresh start. 

Sorry to just pop in here and post about myself, I will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> Is there a way to stop this double posting or losing your msgs :wacko:

idk... :shrug: It's only happened to me once or twice. Are you posting from a computer or from a smartphone? I know Anna (Pablo) used to have a lot of trouble with losing posts and she was posting mostly from her blackberry. I'm always on my laptop (my phone is super old-school :haha:), so I wonder if it's a phone thing??


----------



## Tititimes2

skye2010 said:


> Hey Titi :) I didn't realise you were just doing the Chlomid but not the IUI. Are they checking how big the eggs are?
> Does your clinic do genetic scanning for IVF than? Do you know if that was the reason of your losses? That is not very common over here. I read that one clinic has started scanning the eggs before fertilising which really maximises chances and doesn't compromise the embies but that is in the experimental stage. A few clinics try embryo scanning but it's not common I believe.
> 
> :dust: Good luck with the treatment hope you have your sticky bean this month :)))

Yes- we go back tomorrow for blood tests and a sonogram so I will know how big the follies are and how many. I think the FS would send out to a special lab for genetic testing. They don't know why I miscarried. But I had to be retested and I find out tomorrow if I have the antibodies that cause antiphospholipid antibody syndrome. That is where the antibodies attack what they identify things in your body as foreign bodies - including embryos. My first test came back in the low normal end so they aren't sure yet.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> AF showed full force today, God answered my prayers, so today is cd 1 that means that I had a 42 day cycle the 1st ever! But at least I know where my cycle is so now a fresh start.
> 
> Sorry to just pop in here and post about myself, I will catch up tomorrow.

Thank God! :happydance: Now, to figure out why you had such a long cycle.... I forget - you used OPKs, right? Did you ovulate on time?


----------



## skye2010

Mommy's Angel said:


> Just kidding, we MUST make time for our husbands even when we finally have our babies. It's important to keep them feeling as though their desired by us and not a baby-making machine. :winkwink:

:rofl: :rofl: Talking for myself I'm not even a baby-making machine in good order. After 2.5 years of trying you could label me as rather "Kaput" hhahahaaaa


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Just kidding, we MUST make time for our husbands even when we finally have our babies. It's important to keep them feeling as though their desired by us and not a baby-making machine. :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Talking for myself I'm not even a baby-making machine in good order. After 2.5 years of trying you could label me as rather "Kaput" hhahahaaaaClick to expand...

Yeah, well we've been trying for ten years, so mine is slower than most, but Doug has quite the sperm count based on what happened last time. It makes a man proud.:thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> AF showed full force today, God answered my prayers, so today is cd 1 that means that I had a 42 day cycle the 1st ever! But at least I know where my cycle is so now a fresh start.
> 
> Sorry to just pop in here and post about myself, I will catch up tomorrow.

:happydance: Glad to know she came. I bet it was from the fertility treatments. Glad to know your on CD 1 and praying for a bfp:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## lavalux

:hi: CRC Welcome to this wonderful thread. I get the low sex drive thing. Actually, my DH and I have struggled with that especially after our engagement and while we were planning our wedding (we got married this past June). My sex drive has never been through the roof, but I had never experienced my partner having lower sex drive too. I thought something was wrong with me. We talked about it, I cried, DH told me that it wasn't me, he found me desirable, he used Cialis when he was tired, but usually I had to initiate. It made me very sad. As the wedding day approached, I insisted that we talk to a therapist. I discovered that my DH's low sex drive was linked to financial stresses and the more we spent on wedding planning and fixing up my house so we could sell it, the less he felt like :sex: We got some of the fun back and although it hasn't been exactly what it was when we were dating, there has been much improvement in the intimacy department and that I believe is due to us talking about it and building trust in other areas of our life. TTC has helped increase the frequency of sex for us, but we've only been TTC for a four months and I would not be surprised that if we keep this up much longer, our drive may dwindle again. I know how frustrating and shameful it can be when the sex drive takes a nose drive, but since we've worked through it once, I believe that we can work through it again. Since intimacy issues are cyclical and situational, all couples can push past it and get things back on track with effort & good communication. Seeking the guidance of a professional counselor can also help if you would feel comfortable with that. Just know that you are not alone and you are completely normal. 

FM- Clean slate! Woo hoo. 

Good luck to all the other ladies who, like me, will be spending Valentine's Day at the FS. Thanks to all who helped eased my concerns about my first FS visit. I feel much calmer about our appointment tomorrow. Hope to get some good news on DH's :spermy: count and I hope I've still got some eggs in my basket. Please say some prayers for us.


----------



## Traskey

Lavalux, I hope today goes well for you. Fingers X :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

CRC said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this post. I'm 36 (37 in May) and DH is 37. Been trying for 18 months (we have no kids) and had our first appointment at the fertility clinic last week and now are going in for blood tests (me) and him a sperm test. We had put off going to the fertility clinic until now as I discovered myself I had a short luteal phase (cycle 25 days; positive OPK on day 16 every single month) and researched on this another thread on this site and learnt about the benefits of B6 and Vitex and Red Raspberry. So as lots of other women in these forums are doing I self-diagnosed and for 4 months I saw my cycle go from 25 to 29 days which I was really hopeful about. However, whereas pre-Vit B6 I had had a positive OPK test every month for a year, during the vit B6 I didn't have 1, I thought perhpas I was testing at the wrong time of the month but I tested from about day 10 through to 18 so I'm not sure I could have missed it. Anyway, I of course came off the B6 as I realized it probably wasn't doing me any good and we finally gave in and booked the appointment at the fertility clinic.
> 
> I have been so far feeling OK about the whole thing - I haven't turned ''desperate'' and am managing to keep farely sane and be rather open to friends and family about it. We don't seem to be ''obsessed'' but obviously you can't get away from the fact...DH doesn't hugely like talking about it and isn't looking forward to the tests. The worst thing is our sex life seems to have disappeared. For over a year we've been mainly having sex when we ''need'' too and then since the issues with the B6 and the cycle changes then the hospital visit I honestly think we haven't had sex in about a month. I'm worried that this TTC has ruined it totally. We do talk about it but at the same time we never actually follow through or make time for it. I now feel that we are just ''waiting'' for hospital tests and results.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to join this post and share my story so far and join in with the rest of you.
> 
> Thanks for listening! :)

HI CRC

Welcome - i only joined last week and your DH sounds a lot like mine. Wish he would talk about it all with me as it makes you feel alone someties.
Re having baby making sex on demand - i hear ya sister, exactly what has happened to us. Maybe we just need to let it be that way for a while and when you do get BFP it can go back to 'normal'. Big hugs and lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Tititimus-good luck with the clomid, I hope it does the trick, can't wait to hear about your appt today, I hope those follies are growing growing!

Kumchen- Thinking about you!

HA- Grow Follies Grow!!! When I was on follistim injections my ovaries felt really full too, hopefull you have some good size follicles growing.

CRC- welcome to this thread, good luck with the appt and I hope you get some answers. My DH and I have been ttc for 3 years and I'm experiencing the sme thing, we only seem to bd when necessary, we've talked about it and both decided to make an effort to do better, and we actually do. You are not alone as you can see!

Missyt- Wow making 3 meals a day and snacks? you deserve dinner out that is so awesome!

Lava- Good luck with your appt today!

afm- so af is still here which just let's me know that this is really it, I guess I O'd really late for some reason maybe it's because the fertility meds are still working their way out of my system. I do use opk's so I will start testing around cd10 and hope that this is not another super long cycle.


----------



## missyt

FM, Yay! for your cycle starting. I bet it was from the meds. Ugh. Its been a relief for me to be off of them. I think our bodies just need some time to get back into the swing of things. That is great you get to start fresh again.


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy Valentines Day you lovely ladies xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, I'm back from my IUI! It was no big deal - a little bit of twinges but no real cramping. Good news is DH's sample was awesome!! 80% motility, and 80 million total count post-wash!! I asked the nurse what their goal is for an IUI, and she said at least 6 million post-wash, so DH was quite the overacheiver this morning! Trying to keep my expectations in check, though, because we won't hear the morphology results for a few days, and with his last SA he had great count and motility and only 1% morphology. So keep your fx for me, and swim, :spermy: swim!

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies - love you! :flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

FM - Good luck on the new cycle! Hope its a short one too.

CRC - Welcome to this fabulous crew!

Missyt - You are one together lady. I tried the making all our meals thing and I have to say that I only could manage 2 weeks. 

Lava, Kumchen - how are you two doing today?

HA- congrats on the :spermy::spermy:. You must congratulate DH! :haha: Happy to hear there was little or no pain too. I have F'xd for you hon. We should start a chant, "BFP, BFP, BFP..." 

How's everybody doing this Valentine's Day? Sending you all lots of love and baby dust!

AFM - Like HA, had my FS appt this morning. I was holding my breath but looks like the Clomid did its work. 4 follies 16.5, 17, 17.5. 17.5. Yay! Also had another two at 11. My FS says 17 is what they shoot for at CD12 and hopefully they get closer to 20 in the next couple of days. I should O on Thursday but I'm doing the OPK per my FS to be sure b/c sometimes Clomid will cause you not to O apparently and I may need a trigger shot. Back on Wed for more blood tests and another sonogram. Compared to last cycle, this is a big improvement for me. DH and I are both hopeful. I am so lucky to have a great man. He now knows what we are looking for with blood tests and sonograms. He stood up and held my hand the during the sonogram and just smiled at me and kissed me when the technician found the 4 good follies. I don't know what I'd do without him....Or all of you! xoxox


----------



## missyt

HA, wow! DH's numbers sound great! Good for you! I hope eveything works out and fx'd for you.

Tititimes2, that is awsome about your follies. Sounds like it can't get any better than that. Fx'd for you.


----------



## pablo797

Yeh Titti and HA!!!
:dust::dust::dust::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## sunshine71

Fingers crossed for both of you, Titi & HA!!! Awesome news so far! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks, everybody! :happydance:

AWESOME follies, Titi!!! :thumbup:

Now we just have to hear from Lava and Kumchen... praying for good news from you both.... :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- I really glad everything went well I have my fx and my toes! I'm hoping you get your bfp

Titi- Yay follies, keep growing!!!!!!! What a awesome DH you have!


----------



## heart tree

Girls, I want to let you know that I'm ok, but I'll probably be around less. I had a huge breakdown yesterday. I couldn&#8217;t stop crying to my husband. The reality of it all is sinking in. I know surgery gives me some hope, but to have to wait 7 months until I can ttc again is heartbreaking. And I can&#8217;t ignore the risk it involves. It is a total shift in my reality. I've come to a screeching halt and I'm going to feel very alone watching you all track Ov, take tests, get BFPs, get scans, etc. 

As much as I want to keep up with you all, I don't think it will be good for my head. I'll definitely check in and say hello and maybe even vent from time to time, but I just think I need to give myself some distance from it all. If I'm truly going to be in a state of not ttc, I think I need to embrace that and really take a full break from it, including reading about it and talking about it.

I still haven't decided about surgery as I need my questions answered, but I have a feeling it is something I will end up doing. I'll definitely keep you posted. 

Of course I reserve the right to change my mind at a second&#8217;s notice. I may find myself unable to tear myself away from you all. But for now, I think I need to at least try. 

xoxo


----------



## skye2010

Hi All,

Ha, Yayyy finally you got the IUI. Great news about the swimmies as well. How about your folies did all three reach the right maturity? Now the TWW :thumbup:

Titi great news on your eggs tooo... 
:dust::dust::dust: to you both....

Ha my I don't post from telephone but my computer is a Mac. Maybe the system doesn't agree too well with Macs who knows.

FM I'm happy for you as well for finally having the witch. We never want it but this time you really needed it to arrive... Good luck next cycle.

Kumchen I hope you are OK. Please update when you can cause we're all wondering about you xxxx

Twinkle where are you hon? Hope is all good? :kiss:

Lava how did the appointment go?

MissyT, Pablo, MA, Jenny, Sunshine, Jocr:, Rotpaw, Hearty, Padbrat flower:

Surprise, surprise, I am lucky this Valentine. DH sent me beautiful red roses and came home with a card and a box of choclates. I wasn't expecting so much cause he never buys me flowers :))) I didn't even give him a card.... :blush:

Hope you are all having a great Valentine.. You are all amazing and I'm happy to have met you all... :kiss:


----------



## skye2010

Hearty sweety,
I absolutely understand how you feel. I felt the same suffocating feeling as my treatment kept getting delayed at first. 

I think this is also a very positive time for you. I think you might start feeling this very soon after your appointment and your treatment starts. You will hopefully resolve your problem. This is an amazing step for you. At the end of it you might be able to have as many babies as you like. Your chances of carrying a baby to term will be maximised finally. 
There is also something quite soothing about waiting for your treatment, trusting a doctor to work his magic, knowing that you are not all alone but under the supervision of a professional. Your DH, your family drs nurses everyone will be working for you to have this baby. As well as us wishing you this baby from the bottom of our hearts. All this joint energy will be good for you. :)))

I hope you can feel this and find strength from this thread. All of us in here have our own time for reaching our most wanted dream.... Our baby :)))) You could call this fate or luck. But when it will happen you will be so happy and cherish this experience so much that it will be worth all this pain.

What I write might be a bit cliche but I hope it helps you feel better. xxxx


----------



## Jill72

Thinking about you Amanda - take care x


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Girls, I want to let you know that I'm ok, but I'll probably be around less. I had a huge breakdown yesterday. I couldnt stop crying to my husband. The reality of it all is sinking in. I know surgery gives me some hope, but to have to wait 7 months until I can ttc again is heartbreaking. And I cant ignore the risk it involves. It is a total shift in my reality. I've come to a screeching halt and I'm going to feel very alone watching you all track Ov, take tests, get BFPs, get scans, etc.
> 
> As much as I want to keep up with you all, I don't think it will be good for my head. I'll definitely check in and say hello and maybe even vent from time to time, but I just think I need to give myself some distance from it all. If I'm truly going to be in a state of not ttc, I think I need to embrace that and really take a full break from it, including reading about it and talking about it.
> 
> I still haven't decided about surgery as I need my questions answered, but I have a feeling it is something I will end up doing. I'll definitely keep you posted.
> 
> Of course I reserve the right to change my mind at a seconds notice. I may find myself unable to tear myself away from you all. But for now, I think I need to at least try.
> 
> xoxo

Of course we understand, Amanda. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I, for one, will be thinking of you always. I hope you do pop back in on us, and find your way back to us if and when you're ready. And if you do move forward with the surgery, I hope you'll keep us posted on your progress once in a while. I wish you only good things - my best wishes go with you always. 

:hug:


----------



## MrsJ08

HA & Titti - great news - go girls :dust:

Amanda - Take care my lovely and do what is right for you. We will all be thinking of you :hugs:

Just as an aside I wanted to let you all know I was talking to some older Mum's at baby group today including one that conceived her first child naturally at 42 after several years of trying. Keep the faith :dust:


----------



## sunshine71

Amanda, I think everyone here understands your need to make a complete break for a while - God knows, I'd do the same thing.

Take care, my new friend, and please keep us posted when you feel up to it. :flower:


----------



## missyt

Hearttree, I totally understand and don't blame you at all. Do what you need to do for yourself. You matter the most. You are in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Hearttree/Amanda- I completely understand your decision to take a break. Focus on your health and well-being. We will always be here and we would love to hear from you whenever you want to pop in and vent or keep us posted on your surgery decision. You have such a kind, gentle spirit and you will one day hold your beloved baby and know that every step on this path was worth it. 

We just got back from the FS appt. I like our RE doc. He was very friendly and laid back, but it was a little information overload. I gave blood for the AMH and will go back for the Day 3 bloods (FSH, LH, estradiol & ultrasound). Then I will come back for my x-rays/HSG just before I ovulate, and then all meet up to discuss my results and put together a game plan. DH will get his SA results from his urologist as well, but our FS doc also had the report and sort of glossed over them without giving us a chance to really write it all down. I can't remember all of the numbers. I remember DH has 40 million in count (which the Dr. considered in the normal range), 46% motility (which he said was slightly low), and 7% morphology (which he said was excellent). Except for the latter, these numbers seemed less than average, but I didn't want to say anything to DH b/c the doctor and DH seemed satisfied with his result. He recommended that DH take either Conception XR or Proxeed in lieu of a multi-vitamin. He also suggested that in addition to my pre-natals, that I take a baby aspirin daily. Finally, he said that a glass or two of wine and 2 cups of coffee a day should be fine while TTC, boxers or briefs didn't matter, sex every day or sex every other during fertile period would work equally well. He agreed that OPK and BBTs are helpful in pinpointing ovulation, but implied that we should just have fun and stop counting and testing and just make sure we had sex at least 2 x a week. He didn't pressure us to start treatment, but confirmed our choice to come in and begin testing. The meeting was a bit of a blur to be perfectly honest.

Anyway, good luck to those doing IUI right now. 

FM- hope now that you've started a new cycle and are off your meds, you will settle into a more regular cycle.

Skye- your DH is a sweetie.

Titi- how was your appointment?

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> We just got back from the FS appt. I like our RE doc. He was very friendly and laid back, but it was a little information overload. I gave blood for the AMH and will go back for the Day 3 bloods (FSH, LH, estradiol & ultrasound). Then I will come back for my x-rays/HSG just before I ovulate, and then all meet up to discuss my results and put together a game plan. DH will get his SA results from his urologist as well, but our FS doc also had the report and sort of glossed over them without giving us a chance to really write it all down. I can't remember all of the numbers. I remember DH has 40 million in count (which the Dr. considered in the normal range), 46% motility (which he said was slightly low), and 7% morphology (which he said was excellent). Except for the latter, these numbers seemed less than average, but I didn't want to say anything to DH b/c the doctor and DH seemed satisfied with his result. He recommended that DH take either Conception XR or Proxeed in lieu of a multi-vitamin. He also suggested that in addition to my pre-natals, that I take a baby aspirin daily. Finally, he said that a glass or two of wine and 2 cups of coffee a day should be fine while TTC, boxers or briefs didn't matter, sex every day or sex every other during fertile period would work equally well. He agreed that OPK and BBTs are helpful in pinpointing ovulation, but implied that we should just have fun and stop counting and testing and just make sure we had sex at least 2 x a week. He didn't pressure us to start treatment, but confirmed our choice to come in and begin testing. The meeting was a bit of a blur to be perfectly honest.

As for OPKs and such, I kind of have to agree with him. I hate using them. I have never temped, and I only use OPKs because I have to (part of my recurrent miscarriage business). My cycles are regular enough that I always knew roughly what week I should be ovulating, so I just made sure we had sex every other day during that week each month and we got pregnant twice, very quickly both times. Since starting the OPKs, honestly, we have less sex during my fertile week than we used to, and I have long wondered if that's why we hadn't gotten pregnant again yet.... 

I'm glad you like your dr - that can help a lot. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Valentines Day Everyone!

Had my second set of labs today and numbers are going up. I have another set on Monday and they think sometime next week we'll be able to have an early sonogram. I'm on pins and needles but am grateful that these numbers are going up. It's a rollercoaster but I'm trying to "be still" and let God move.

Hearty. I understand. This is a great time to renew your mind, body and spirit. Maybe take a spa day? Think of some dreams or old past times you've always wanted to do and try to accomplish them. I.E., art classes, etc.

The operation sounds like it will be helpful at least for the pain your dealing with and I pray for a pregnancy of your own too. I know you also understand your other options too so this will be such a journey while you wait and make your decisions. In the meantime, I'll pray for peace of mind and spirit, clarity for the road ahead, strength, wisdom and Victory in whichever decision is the best for you. 

Take care my friend.


Love to you all...may you all find yourselves blessed with child in the upcoming cycles!


----------



## jennybobenny

Amanda :hugs: I do look forward to seeing your posts again in the future but for now I totally understand and would probably do the same thing in your shoes. Be kind to yourself. xo

FM: fingers crossed for a normal cycle!

Lava: glad the appt went well. He sounds like a caring doctor who doesn't want you to stress out at all (he obviously knows how stessful it is whether you try to help it or not!) Hope all is well and you get your BFP quickly! I've been temping since August and this month marks the 2nd month of using OPK's just to pin point ovulation. I usually O around cd18. It's helped me notice the signs way more too. I definitely feel O pain every month and another symptom I have tracked is that I get insomnia right around O as well. Last night was the night for that! UGH! LOL I've decided that estrogen is the only hormone I like. Progesterone makes me weepy, cranky and hungry and LH gives me insomnia! :haha: At least I understand my cycles though 100% and since I'm doing IUI with no partner, it's important that I get my timing right (that sperm is expensive!).

Sunshine: how you doing?

Jill: didn't know there was another single on this board! :happydance:

HA: Glad to know the IUI was painless for you! babydust!

Skye: Lucky valentine girl! I'm celebrating SAD day today... Singles Awareness Day! :haha:

MA: yay for your numbers! Hope you will still check in and update us on your ultrasounds etc etc because we're all so in love with you and are rooting for this little one! :hugs:

AFM: not much to say. Work is crazy. Had major computer problems on Friday (blue screen of death!) and spent most of today reloading the whole system and starting from scratch! Thank God for backups! My muscles are sore and tight and I'm loving it! I started a weight training program on the weekend. Upper one day, lower the next then a rest day and/or cardio day. That gives me two days of rest for all parts. Definitely need the rest. My muscles are screaming at me because they haven't been used like that in a while! I forgot how much I love weight lifting!

Happy Valentines Day ladies! Especially to anyone I missed! (So hard to keep up with you all! LOL) :kiss:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, ladies

Lavalux - I like your RE, too :) It sounds like you're in really good hands. I guess the next thing to do is try to relax in the knowledge that you're being well taken care of. Easier said than done, I know...

MA - gotta love those rising numbers! Hope you get your u/s next week :flower:

Hi Jenny - I'm doing well, thanks! Sounds like you're doing pretty good, yourself. :thumbup: I'm just trying to keep positive that I won't loose this little guy. I think I'll feel better once I have my u/s tomorrow. Just to confirm that everything's still ok. Kudos to you for hitting the gym! I have an exercise room at home that I use, but shortly before I got pregnant the 1st time I joined a gym near work. But then I had the mmc and was told to lay off for a while, then I was too bummed to care about going back. Once I started again, I got preg. again and was told to lay off for a while... I'm debating on whether or not I should just cancel the membership for now and try again later. 

And I love the Singles Awareness Day!! If you ask me, Valentines Day is WAY overrated. The DH and I don't even do it. Him getting me flowers just because he's supposed to just doesn't have the same feel to it. Besides, it's not uncommon for him to bring me flowers "just because" - either from the florist, or picked from our back yard. Still makes me wonder what I did to deserve such a wonderful man... 

Although I did get a card this year - it was signed from him and "Jr." Gave me the warm fuzzies. :cloud9:

Of course, now that I've just dissed the whole Valentine's Day thing, I'm truly happy that you received flowers, Skye! I think it's different when it's not the usual SOP. Hopefully this will be a sign of more flowers to come! :flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:

Hope everyone had a good Valentine's - and Singles Awareness - Day!


----------



## pablo797

HT, I completely understand the need to take a break. Take of yourself and your head. I also understand the disclaimer of coming back, look how many of us pop in still. Take care of you, that's what's most important and know we love you and support any decision you make.. . Xxx anna


----------



## FutureMommie

Heart tree- we all need a break from the board at some point, and yes we will miss you and and will welcome you back if you decided to come back and vent tomorrow or the next day!!! I know that their are no words that I can say but I am rooting for you. After my surgery I had to wait for about 6months before we were able to ttc again. Even though it was hard I was able to relax some. 

Lava- Sounds like you had a great appointment with lots of information. Yay for good sperm count.

MA- yay for you numbers going up! fx and praying for you!

jenny- Good luck with the exercising, I wish I could get motivated to work out.

AFM- nothing new, af is still here and I'm excited about this cycle, don't ask me why, but maybe that is a good sign. I'm ready for my bfp!


----------



## svetayasofiya

All the best to you Amanda. I think a break away is going to be a good thing. Take this time to focus on you and what brings you joy. We'll be here if you ever need us :hugs: I wish you nothing but loads of luck and happiness. xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- yay for you numbers going up! fx and praying for you!
> 
> AFM- nothing new, af is still here and I'm excited about this cycle, don't ask me why, but maybe that is a good sign. I'm ready for my bfp!

Thank you, we really covet your prayers too.:winkwink:

I'm ready for you to have a bfp too:happydance::thumbup::hugs: Come ooooon little beans!!:happydance:

Haven't seen Twinkle around very much. Wondering how she's doing right now?!:flower:

So I'm looking forward to hearing good news in the upcoming cycles ladies. :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## CRC

skye2010 said:


> Posting on BNP is soo annoying I keep losing my msg as someone else posts. So I have to keep copying all my msgs every 2 sentences. Still I lose it sometimes Anyway....
> 
> Hello CRC. You have described a very familiar situation to most of us )) TTC Sex Not the best. I also used Vit B complex to lengthen my cycle once. It worked but I had a cyst (an unreleased egg apparently) on that cycle and had to have it removed surgically to be able have an IVF. Not sure if it was related but I had clear ovaries on all my previous scans so I stopped using vitB's Good luck..
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Ppffssstttt who am I kidding?.... Can't help stressing! LOL
> 
> Stress all you like girl. Why not? :rofl:
> 
> Missy thank you for the prayers they really give me hope. Well done on convincing DH to follow the healthy eating schedule. My DH refused to go cold turkey on the Pizza, burger or the double creme. Lol
> 
> Traskey have you actually seen a consultant on NHS or not. Cause if you have started the process they might still give you a course of IVF or IUI perhaps.Click to expand...

Hi Sky2010, thanks for the welcoming and for your story on B6 - its a bit worrying that it sounds like for you it could have caused the cyst. Did your doctor/fertility clinic say anything relating to it? I am worried I caused myself to stop ovulating for some reason through it but who knows! I've stopped now so hopefully its all out of my system. Did you also take herbs? I took Vitex and Red Rasbperry so I guess it could have been any of those as I was taking all 3 things at once! x


----------



## CRC

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there CRC:hi: you'll love the ladies in this thread, they're a hoot.
> 
> As far as the sex goes. Shoot we've been ttc for years and the sex just dwindles. It became no fun at all and I just wanted it over with already. I think for Doug it was performance anxiety and he started to lean on viagra to keep it up.
> 
> Now that I'm pregnant, I'm trying to help his anxiety a bit more and get rid of the viagra. It's been quite fun, though at this time there's no :sex: for me. It's okay though, the point is to get the fun and intimacy back.
> 
> HA, answer to your question about will it ever come back, it may, but by then we'll have kids and both mommy and daddy will be too tired. Maybe in retirement as empty-nesters?! :rofl: Just kidding, we MUST make time for our husbands even when we finally have our babies. It's important to keep them feeling as though their desired by us and not a baby-making machine. :winkwink:
> 
> We'll all have time to talk about that when we're all in the toddler graduate forum together. :lol: No doubt we'll all be in there at some point soon. Who knows, maybe we can have a 35+ Reunion at Disney World. :lol: Imagine the conversations we'll have then?? Haha

Hi Mommy's Angel, thanks so much for welcoming me. You are right the girls on this thread are great and I've been made to feel extremely welcome and most importantly that I'm not alone and not going mad! Everything you say makes sense. Congratulations on getting pregnant! How did you do it?! :) How far along are you? Take care and thanks again for the welcome x


----------



## CRC

lavalux said:



> :hi: CRC Welcome to this wonderful thread. I get the low sex drive thing. Actually, my DH and I have struggled with that especially after our engagement and while we were planning our wedding (we got married this past June). My sex drive has never been through the roof, but I had never experienced my partner having lower sex drive too. I thought something was wrong with me. We talked about it, I cried, DH told me that it wasn't me, he found me desirable, he used Cialis when he was tired, but usually I had to initiate. It made me very sad. As the wedding day approached, I insisted that we talk to a therapist. I discovered that my DH's low sex drive was linked to financial stresses and the more we spent on wedding planning and fixing up my house so we could sell it, the less he felt like :sex: We got some of the fun back and although it hasn't been exactly what it was when we were dating, there has been much improvement in the intimacy department and that I believe is due to us talking about it and building trust in other areas of our life. TTC has helped increase the frequency of sex for us, but we've only been TTC for a four months and I would not be surprised that if we keep this up much longer, our drive may dwindle again. I know how frustrating and shameful it can be when the sex drive takes a nose drive, but since we've worked through it once, I believe that we can work through it again. Since intimacy issues are cyclical and situational, all couples can push past it and get things back on track with effort & good communication. Seeking the guidance of a professional counselor can also help if you would feel comfortable with that. Just know that you are not alone and you are completely normal.
> 
> FM- Clean slate! Woo hoo.
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies who, like me, will be spending Valentine's Day at the FS. Thanks to all who helped eased my concerns about my first FS visit. I feel much calmer about our appointment tomorrow. Hope to get some good news on DH's :spermy: count and I hope I've still got some eggs in my basket. Please say some prayers for us.

Hi Lavalux, thanks for the warm welcome and your story - as with the other girls it makes me realize I'm not alone! We actually had valentines day sex the other night after a few drinks and it wasn't even ovulation time and I didn't lie with my bum in the air for half an hour afterwards, haha! So for once it actually felt like sex - and not baby making. 

Sorry for being naive but as I'm quite new to these forums can you tell me what FS is, is that the fertility clinic? I hope it went well anyway - how were the results? x


----------



## CRC

skye2010 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Just kidding, we MUST make time for our husbands even when we finally have our babies. It's important to keep them feeling as though their desired by us and not a baby-making machine. :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Talking for myself I'm not even a baby-making machine in good order. After 2.5 years of trying you could label me as rather "Kaput" hhahahaaaaClick to expand...

That made me smile! :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

CRC said:


> Sorry for being naive but as I'm quite new to these forums can you tell me what FS is, is that the fertility clinic? I hope it went well anyway - how were the results? x

Don't sweat it - we all asked the same question when we started here! :thumbup:

FS = Fertility Specialist, aka RE or Reproductive Endocrinologist.

Click here for a helpful thread that defines a lot of the lingo and abbreviations you'll see on BnB.


----------



## lavalux

CRC- Yes, FS is our fertility specialist. Actually, meeting with the doctor was very comforting. I feel less stress now that I know that there is a game plan and I have an entire staff with expertise in the fertility department who will help me along if we need it. I only took 1 blood test and then I need to wait until day 3 of my next cycle to take more + a sonogram. That test should tell me how many eggs are left in my basket so to speak and at 39, I'm curious to know. Just prior to ovulation next month, I will do an HSG & they will check my fallopian tubes & uterus. My husband (DH) got his sperm analysis results back and everything was normal except slightly low motility (forward movement). It should be 50%, but his was 46% so they recommended he take a fertility booster (Proxeed or Conception RX- but I researched these and there are mixed reviews on the internet and they are expensive $99/month). So, we should know more in about a month and that will help us to decide whether to continue trying naturally or start treatment. Thanks for asking about my experience.

So, I noticed that you feel sad today. What's going on with you? If you already mentioned this in an earlier post, I apologize for the stupid question ahead of time! :)


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## rottpaw

Lava I am so glad that your visit Monday went well! I love that clinic and they are so great there. Your game plan sounds very similar to what they did for us, so let me know if questions come up. 

:hugs: to all - and thank you to all who have sent prayers and good thoughts during my Dad's passing. It's been difficult and I'm just trying to take one day at a time.


----------



## MrsJ08

Rottpaw - big :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

rottpaw- so sorry to hear about your Dad.

hearty-you need to take all the time you need to process it all. We all understand that. I know finding a way to cope with all the TTC ups and downs really is a process. I will continue to think about you hon as you work through it all.

FM- is AF still here? Hoping you have a shorter cycle this time and on to your BFP!

CRC- you made me laugh. I totally have found myself for 20 minutes after We BD with my bootie hanging out there. Hey, whatever helps!

lava- it sounds like you about to travel the same path as me. Blood tests and songrams, HSG- you learn alot about how your body works and I think that knowledge helps you become your own fertility advocate. I'm glad you gave a good FS and plan.

AFM- blood tests and sono this morning. My 4 good follies grew to 21.5, 19.5, 19.5 and 19 so we can tell the 50 mg of Clomid worked. OPK is still negative. My FS is going to wait to see if I ovulate on my own in the next day or so otherwise back on Friday again for more blood tests, sono and, if my follies get close to 24, a trigger shot. So more BD until then. Praying this is our month.


----------



## missyt

Titi, your folly numbers sound great. Best of luck to you this cycle!

I'm expecting AF on Friday but not really feeling any symptoms. BB's are usually sore by now but they aren't. I was crabby yesterday though. I'm still undecided if I'll take another break from IUI this cycle.


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMGOMGOMG!!! :wohoo: I am so excited!!!! The clinic just called with the final results of DH's SA from Monday's IUI, and it's great news!!!! Total count post-wash was 84 million, 86% motility, and... drum roll please... 4% normal morphology!!! 4% is the goal! His last SA showed only 1% normal - even the nurse commented that this SA was a VAST improvement over his first!!! 

I have been trying to keep my hopes and expectations about this first IUI in check, because I know IUI only has about a 25% success rate and because I had been hoping for more follies, but I am SOOO excited about these SA results!!! I think I can allow myself to hope for this cycle now! Not expect, but certainly hope!!! :cloud9:

Ok, thanks for letting me jump around. I'll try to calm down now. :happydance:

How's everybody doing today?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG HA. I had wondered about that last SA. It's why I asked if you were getting another one done at a different location than your OB'S office. Praise God that they shared the information with you. It sounds like He's fine. :thumbup I pray this cycle works for you both dear friend! :hugs:

CRC- what worked for me was bravelle and Menopur injections with trigger shot and IUI. I also had estrogen pill because my lining was thin. I've been told that has helped MANY women with implantation. 

Angela, your still in my prayers dear. Let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> WTG HA. I had wondered about that last SA. It's why I asked if you were getting another one done at a different location than your OB'S office. Praise God that they shared the information with you. It sounds like He's fine. :thumbup I pray this cycle works for you both dear friend! :hugs:

Thanks! The first SA was done at the RE, though, same as this one - same office, same lab, same room (though DH did say there were different "aid" materials this time :winkwink: :haha:). I don't really know what to make of it, other than just take it as proof of how much SAs can fluctuate from one sample to the next... that's why they don't actually diagnose anything based on just one SA - a MF diagnosis has to be based on three separate SAs. The RE had suspected the first one was a fluke based on our history of two pregnancies - I guess he really does know what he's talking about! :dohh: I knew I had overreacted to the first SA (because I knew the RE wasn't at all concerned about it, and I was extremely concerned about it), but who wouldn't?? :wacko: I'd like to say I've learned my lesson about overreacting, but I think we all know better than that....:blush:


----------



## FutureMommie

Titi- yay! those are good size follies! FX for you!......yes af is still here, I'm cd4 now and it's coming to an end so fx that my cycle will be back to normal.

HA- Yay for your hubby's swimmers fx


----------



## missyt

HA, that is great news! Keep up that same positive thinking throughout your 2WW and something truly positive is bound to happen.


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!! :wohoo: I am so excited!!!! Total count post-wash was 84 million, 86% motility, and... drum roll please... 4% normal morphology!!! 4% is the goal!

Woo hoo HA for the fantastic :spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## pablo797

HappyAuntie said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!! :wohoo: I am so excited!!!! The clinic just called with the final results of DH's SA from Monday's IUI, and it's great news!!!! Total count post-wash was 84 million, 86% motility, and... drum roll please... 4% normal morphology!!! 4% is the goal! His last SA showed only 1% normal - even the nurse commented that this SA was a VAST improvement over his first!!!
> 
> I have been trying to keep my hopes and expectations about this first IUI in check, because I know IUI only has about a 25% success rate and because I had been hoping for more follies, but I am SOOO excited about these SA results!!! I think I can allow myself to hope for this cycle now! Not expect, but certainly hope!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Ok, thanks for letting me jump around. I'll try to calm down now. :happydance:
> 
> How's everybody doing today?

Yeehhhhhhhhhhhh HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers Crossed!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lavalux

HA- Awesome news!!!! Do you mind sharing whether your DH did anything different or to improve his SA results from the first test to this one?

FA- I bet you are ready for AF to go and get ready for some BD au naturale this month. I am praying that this is our month!

Rottpaw and Titi- Thanks for your support about the FS. I just bought some baby aspirin today and DH bought his Conception RX for motility support. He actually researched it and everything at work. We are in my 6 day fertile window, but still getting a negative OPK. I think that I will ovulate this weekend and I'm hoping to really relax this month. Walks, meditation, yoga, massage, MORE foreplay! ;)

Hope everyone is having a good evening!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> HA- Awesome news!!!! Do you mind sharing whether your DH did anything different or to improve his SA results from the first test to this one?

After the first SA, the RE recommended DH start taking L-carnitine (500 mg daily) but he didn't start taking it until about two weeks ago - way too late to have had any effect on this SA, since it takes about 3 months to make new sperm. No other changes. That's the other reason why I have to think the first one was just a fluke. (Either that or this one was a fluke, and I'd rather think the first one was!)


----------



## sunshine71

HA - woo HOO!!! :dance::wohoo::headspin:


----------



## skye2010

Ha, Wooho :))) when I saw all the jumping around I thought you had your BFP for a minute and got so excited. Hope that is a mini sign hahhhhaha!!!! Great news about the sperm. I think they can vary from one to another. My DH had a similar thing too. (One bad, one normal, one slightly not so great, another normal etc etc)

Rottpaw did you actually lose your dad? I'm sorry if I misunderstood or missed anything. Please update cause I'm not sure if you have anounced anything on this thread.

CRC I don't know if B6 was related with the cyst, I forgot to ask. But I'm a chicken when it comes to meds anyway so I just stopped using it. I was using some chinese herbs but my current clinic banned any sort of meds or herbs except follic acid. Thay said they might have a countereffect if my body doesn't actually need it. Well done on the Valentine sneak :) hhhahaha!!!!!

Lava your plan seems good but I'd be more conservative about the asprin unless you are prescribed or have blood clotting problem. :) Good luck x

Jenny woow. You must be really fit :) That means you can go back to shape really quickly after the baby :)) 

Sunshine how is the results?

Titi good luck with this cycle. How is the follies doing :))) Still growing well?

I'm wondering about Kumchen and Twinkle. I hope both you girls are good. Please update soon..

Mrs J How's Scarlet. Did she start crawling yet?

FM and MA :flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

HA - what wonderful news :wohoo:

Skye - hi, thanks for asking. No, she's a bit too young for crawling (5 months yesterday) but she is being noisy and trying to talk. Physically, she can sit unaided for a few seconds and has also started to grab her feet and do teddy bear rolls. Yesterday I also caught her trying to put her toes in her mouth which was quite amusing. I have to take her socks off in the house as she hates having them on and likes to wriggle her feet around all the time. I've attached a recent pic of her looking grown up in her highchair.

Lots of :dust: to you all x
 



Attached Files:







Scarlett highchair.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning girls! :hi:

Awww, she's beautiful MrsJ! :flower:

Hi Skye - I had my final appointment with the RE yesterday, and all is good. Breathed a HUGE sigh of relief on the way home. If all continues to go well, it looks like we'll have a new :baby: in the family at the end of September. I just have to keep my fingers crossed that all WILL continue to go well. 

Still haven't cancelled my trip to India yet - I'm waiting 'til the last minute. Just in case.

Hope everyone's doing well! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Skye- Hey, hope you are doing well. Thanks for your encouragement and concern. My FS recommended the baby aspirin or I would not take it. I've cut out Advil, Claritin D, & my anti-depressant (generic Wellbutrin) so I don't want to take more pills than I need to and certainly nothing that would be harmful. What makes you say, "be conservative" with them? Just curious. I came home and in my internet research, read that they increase blood flow to the uterus to create thinker lining and improve ovary function/production (more follies during ovulation) ... does this mean higher chance of multiples? They also say that they are harmful during the last 3 months of pregnancy. Of course, that is not my situation yet! :)

DH got the vitamins that improve motility. They have that same L-Carnitine (sp?) in it. He just ordered one month supply and plans to take 2/day. I guess he will go back and retest at some point. Our FS didn't seem very concerned about his results. He said they fluctuate so much from sample to sample. Whatever caused your DH's SA to change for the better, that is great news!!!

If only my DH's SA was like HA's DH!!!!! Ha! He's a rockstar!

Twinkle & Kumchen ... we miss you!

Scarlett Melody is so pretty!!!


----------



## skye2010

Mrs J, Scarlet has the cutest cheeks. They look like little half apples :)) Soo cute and perfect for a nibble. heehehehhe :)

Pheeeuw Sunshine that's a relief :))) When is your trip for the India. is it passed the 3 month milestone? 

Lava, I didn't mean anything specific. I just don't like using meds in general cause they all have side effects one way or another. But if your FS recommended it don't worry about it. Hope you get the BFP quick than you can worry about the last 3 months of pregnancy :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for missing me girls - I've been on a Methodist Layworkers Conference all week & have had to be sociable with people! Love you all lots - just catching up on people's news - HA - excellent news about the SA - I'm hoping for a similar result when DH has his done at the FS.


----------



## sunshine71

Lavalux - I've read good things about L-Carnitine. Hope it does the trick for you guys, too :)

Unfortunately, I'm supposed to leave for India in 25 days. Which is one day into my 12th week, so I won't be past the 1st trimester. I'm bringing it up to my OB when I see her today, but I'm pretty sure I know what she's going to say. (Don't go). :( And of course, if it's better for the baby, I won't. But I'm still a little gun shy after my last m/c, so I'm waiting until the last minute to scrap it all. I know it's a horrible thing to say, but I'd hate to cancel only to have another m/c a few days later and no longer have the trip to look forward to (let's just say that optimism isn't one of my strong suits!) So if I'm still pregnant the week before I'm scheduled to fly out, I'll cancel. And - God forbid - if I'm not, it'll be a much needed getaway.

But I'll gladly put aside the Taj for the health of the Squirt (yes, that's what we're calling the little guy now.) A worthy trade off, no doubt about it.

Besides, there's always my 50th. _*sigh*_


----------



## CRC

Jocr said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new to this post. I'm 36 (37 in May) and DH is 37. Been trying for 18 months (we have no kids) and had our first appointment at the fertility clinic last week and now are going in for blood tests (me) and him a sperm test. We had put off going to the fertility clinic until now as I discovered myself I had a short luteal phase (cycle 25 days; positive OPK on day 16 every single month) and researched on this another thread on this site and learnt about the benefits of B6 and Vitex and Red Raspberry. So as lots of other women in these forums are doing I self-diagnosed and for 4 months I saw my cycle go from 25 to 29 days which I was really hopeful about. However, whereas pre-Vit B6 I had had a positive OPK test every month for a year, during the vit B6 I didn't have 1, I thought perhpas I was testing at the wrong time of the month but I tested from about day 10 through to 18 so I'm not sure I could have missed it. Anyway, I of course came off the B6 as I realized it probably wasn't doing me any good and we finally gave in and booked the appointment at the fertility clinic.
> 
> I have been so far feeling OK about the whole thing - I haven't turned ''desperate'' and am managing to keep farely sane and be rather open to friends and family about it. We don't seem to be ''obsessed'' but obviously you can't get away from the fact...DH doesn't hugely like talking about it and isn't looking forward to the tests. The worst thing is our sex life seems to have disappeared. For over a year we've been mainly having sex when we ''need'' too and then since the issues with the B6 and the cycle changes then the hospital visit I honestly think we haven't had sex in about a month. I'm worried that this TTC has ruined it totally. We do talk about it but at the same time we never actually follow through or make time for it. I now feel that we are just ''waiting'' for hospital tests and results.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to join this post and share my story so far and join in with the rest of you.
> 
> Thanks for listening! :)
> 
> HI CRC
> 
> Welcome - i only joined last week and your DH sounds a lot like mine. Wish he would talk about it all with me as it makes you feel alone someties.
> Re having baby making sex on demand - i hear ya sister, exactly what has happened to us. Maybe we just need to let it be that way for a while and when you do get BFP it can go back to 'normal'. Big hugs and lots of luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Jocr, thanks so much - I'm glad to know its not just me. At the end of the day I think you are right, there are plenty of years before and after TTC for passion - I guess now our priorities are baby-making and its hard to have passion alongside that especially when like us the baby-making is not that easy! I see you've been trying almost exactly the same amount of time as us. Have you had fertility tests etc? x


----------



## HappyAuntie

sunshine71 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm supposed to leave for India in 25 days. Which is one day into my 12th week, so I won't be past the 1st trimester. I'm bringing it up to my OB when I see her today, but I'm pretty sure I know what she's going to say. (Don't go).

Maybe, maybe not... if every check is fine between now and then, she may say ok... you never know. In ordinary pregnancies travel is only restricted toward the end, and that's really only because they don't want you going into labor far from home. FX'd for you it all works out.



sunshine71 said:


> :( And of course, if it's better for the baby, I won't. But I'm still a little gun shy after my last m/c, so I'm waiting until the last minute to scrap it all. I know it's a horrible thing to say, but I'd hate to cancel only to have another m/c a few days later and no longer have the trip to look forward to (let's just say that optimism isn't one of my strong suits!) So if I'm still pregnant the week before I'm scheduled to fly out, I'll cancel. And - God forbid - if I'm not, it'll be a much needed getaway.
> 
> But I'll gladly put aside the Taj for the health of the Squirt (yes, that's what we're calling the little guy now.) A worthy trade off, no doubt about it.


Hon, those of us who've suffered a loss understand completely. I don't think it's a horrible thing to think at all - it's only natural given your experience. I am so programmed by experience to think that all pregnancies end badly that last time we were pg I kept correcting DH when he'd talk about having a baby in October - I'd remind him that we didn't know that was the case, the only thing we knew was that I was pregnant right then. (In our situation I happened to be right, so maybe not the best example to give you! :dohh: I'm just trying to commiserate a little... I would probably wait to cancel, too, if I were in your shoes.)



sunshine71 said:


> Besides, there's always my 50th. _*sigh*_

That's right! And think how awesome it will be to take your 10-yr-old squirt with you and show him/her the marvels of India and the adventure of international travel! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## CRC

lavalux said:


> CRC- Yes, FS is our fertility specialist. Actually, meeting with the doctor was very comforting. I feel less stress now that I know that there is a game plan and I have an entire staff with expertise in the fertility department who will help me along if we need it. I only took 1 blood test and then I need to wait until day 3 of my next cycle to take more + a sonogram. That test should tell me how many eggs are left in my basket so to speak and at 39, I'm curious to know. Just prior to ovulation next month, I will do an HSG & they will check my fallopian tubes & uterus. My husband (DH) got his sperm analysis results back and everything was normal except slightly low motility (forward movement). It should be 50%, but his was 46% so they recommended he take a fertility booster (Proxeed or Conception RX- but I researched these and there are mixed reviews on the internet and they are expensive $99/month). So, we should know more in about a month and that will help us to decide whether to continue trying naturally or start treatment. Thanks for asking about my experience.
> 
> So, I noticed that you feel sad today. What's going on with you? If you already mentioned this in an earlier post, I apologize for the stupid question ahead of time! :)

Hi Lavalux, thanks for asking how I was feeling - I actually hadn't changed my mood for a while so the sad was a bit out of date! :) I'm feeling OK at the moment, there isn't much we can do and I'm trying not to worry as its out of my hands at the moment. We are in the early stages of testing and all the FS wants to do at this point is the day 3 blood test for me (and I'm just waiting for AF to come...) and sperm test for DH, then we go back on 8th March for results. She said she was hesitant to do any other tests (although she told us all the tests you just mentioned) until they did the least-intrusive ones. Which I guess makes sense.

So for you, did they decide to do all these tests after your first visit to the FS or have you been going to them a while and these tests have been going on a while (also forgive me if you've mentioned this in this thread, I'm trying to get to know everyone's stories!).

Is your hubbie taking Zinc/selenium? That's meant to be the best for sperm and I also read that Ginseng is good too.

Good luck with all the tests and keep me posted. x


----------



## Tititimes2

sunshine71 said:


> Lavalux - But I'll gladly put aside the Taj for the health of the Squirt (yes, that's what we're calling the little guy now.) A worthy trade off, no doubt about it.

I'd say sunshine. A worthy reason to have to cancel the Taj. Don't worry, it will still be there when Squirt is ready to go with you!!! :winkwink:


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, I'm just checking in. I really have no news. Just keeping praying for everyone's BFP.

CRC, I got DH taking zinc and selenium along with chinese ginseng and astralagus. I confirmed these were good for sperm from a chinese herbalist I saw. He's been taking them for a little over a month so we'll see....


----------



## Tititimes2

+opk finally today and EWCM!!! Hope this us it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> +opk finally today and EWCM!!! Hope this us it.

Praying for a positive test!:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi CRC :) I got my HSG test when I got my Thyroid function and FS blood tests done. They do the tests depending on your age and how long you have been trying. If you've been trying for a year actively than they do all the tests and move on to treatment IUI or IVF. But if your age is over 35 than the suggestion is after 6 months of trying you should move on to the next stage. If you wait more it just might be more time loss. That is the protocol the FS drs follow more or less. Hope that is useful.

Titi good luck hope this will b your month xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Tititimes2 said:


> +opk finally today and EWCM!!! Hope this us it.

yippee!!! have a good weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## lavalux

TGIF everyone!!!! :flower:


----------



## lavalux

CRC & Titi - DH is just taking a multi-vitamin now but the RE doc recommended Conception RX for motility support. He ordered a 1 month supply, but hasn't gotten them in the mail yet. Not sure about all the herbal stuff for us. I've just worked really hard to get off several meds so the less pills I need to pop the better. I'm also scared of needles so acupuncture is out. BUT, if my tests come back next month and show low egg count, then who knows what I might try! :) Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

A little update for those of you who don't follow the graduates thread - Rottpaw (Angela) has been having contractions all night and is going to the dr this morning to see if she's in true labor. She's at 36 weeks, so a little early but her little guy should be fine if this is indeed it. So please send up a quick prayer/good thoughts for her today! 

(And if you want to follow the graduates thread, here it is: 35+ TTC 1st Graduates. Because, after all, hopefully one day we'll all need to move over there, right?! :thumbup:)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> A little update for those of you who don't follow the graduates thread - Rottpaw (Angela) has been having contractions all night and is going to the dr this morning to see if she's in true labor. She's at 36 weeks, so a little early but her little guy should be fine if this is indeed it. So please send up a quick prayer/good thoughts for her today!
> 
> (And if you want to follow the graduates thread, here it is: 35+ TTC 1st Graduates. Because, after all, hopefully one day we'll all need to move over there, right?! :thumbup:)

We also have a sister over there whose found out she's pregnant with Triplets.:happydance::thumbup: You'll have to travel over to find out who though!!:winkwink:


AFM: Well, I officially have Bacterial Vaginosis again. It's what I had that creeped in the cervix after I lost my mucus plug. I'm freaked out and just praying anything foreign in my body would be gone and that I would have a healthy uneventful pregnancy with healthy baby(ies) in October.:cry:

Since I can't have flagyl until second trimester, I've been prescribed clindamycin during pregnancy which seems to have no birth defects while using. It's had studies for a long period of time so that puts my mind at ease. Also, my OB's office said their on the ball with my past medical history concerning Jackson and since we know already they are able to get it early.

Monday I go in for another beta and I'm thinking maybe Thursday they'll let me have my first sonogram so we can see how many are in there and make sure we hear heartbeats.:thumbup:

I have an appointment with Perinatologist office on March 4th. I'll be having an antibacterial suppository and will be having my cervix tied at week 14 with a cerclage so I found a cerclage thread and am getting educated on that aspect as well. I don't know whether they'll put me on full bed rest or partial once that happens.

Here we go... I'm a wreak and just pray I get through this. I don't know if I could handle another second or first trimester loss. It would absolutely put me over the edge:cry: I'm trying to trust solely in God here since I can't control the outcome. God is good. When I am weak, HE is strong and to HIM be the glory.


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> +opk finally today and EWCM!!! Hope this us it.
> 
> Praying for a positive test!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks MA for sending me those baby vibes hon! :baby: How are you and the little one doing?


----------



## Tititimes2

lavalux- sounds like you are on your way. Your FS will be able to give you great support. And you learn alot. It can't hurt to boost those :spermy:. My DH didn't take anything special but just this week started researching online out of nowhere (his SA was great, no issues) and telling me about all the fruit and water he's had in the last 3 days and how he is on a healthy kick. :awww: 

HA- how is the TWW going? F'xd for you honey!

MA- anymore news on rottpaw? I'm glad she's far along. I'll go over and check out the Graduates thread.


AFM - saw the FS again this morning and was in and out. We were just about the only ones there. Had two sonographers in the room with us and DH had them cracking up talking about the follies rallying. :happydance: Looks like the 4 biggest follies grew again to 25.5, 24.5, 23.5 and 23. The little ones grew too but still no more than 4 @ around 13 mm and another @ 17 mm so they aren't really mature. FS says that all four of the mature ones should pop and to keep :sex:. She wants us to continue doing the OPKs until I test out negative so she has that info. Also, did blood work to confirm the LH surge even though I got the +opk last night. I'll probably get a call later confirming. I thought I would have to start progesterone suppositories this week in the event...but FS says with 4 mature follies, I will have plenty of progesterone in my system and she said the lining is @ 8 with the triple stripe they want to see. We go back next Friday for blood work only and then the following week for a PG test. Seems like a long way away but I'm going to TRY not to think about it too much and remain cool! :coolio:

Yay weekend! Love you ladies!


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel said:


> AFM: Well, I officially have Bacterial Vaginosis again. It's what I had that creeped in the cervix after I lost my mucus plug. I'm freaked out and just praying anything foreign in my body would be gone and that I would have a healthy uneventful pregnancy with healthy baby(ies) in October.:cry:
> 
> Since I can't have flagyl until second trimester, I've been prescribed clindamycin during pregnancy which seems to have no birth defects while using. It's had studies for a long period of time so that puts my mind at ease. Also, my OB's office said their on the ball with my past medical history concerning Jackson and since we know already they are able to get it early.
> 
> Monday I go in for another beta and I'm thinking maybe Thursday they'll let me have my first sonogram so we can see how many are in there and make sure we hear heartbeats.:thumbup:
> 
> I have an appointment with Perinatologist office on March 4th. I'll be having an antibacterial suppository and will be having my cervix tied at week 14 with a cerclage so I found a cerclage thread and am getting educated on that aspect as well. I don't know whether they'll put me on full bed rest or partial once that happens.
> 
> Here we go... I'm a wreak and just pray I get through this. I don't know if I could handle another second or first trimester loss. It would absolutely put me over the edge:cry: I'm trying to trust solely in God here since I can't control the outcome. God is good. When I am weak, HE is strong and to HIM be the glory.

MA - its sounds like they have a really good plan for you. I think it's a good thing that they are taking everything seriously and making sure you avoid any issues down the line. It's great that you are seeing the perinatologist so early too. I know mine told me when I was evaluated after the second m/c that they wanted to be involved early on b/c of the major issues with high blood pressure that landed me in the hospital. I think the maternal fetal specialists really know their stuff so I hope that gives you some comfort knowing that those health care professionals around you are looking out for you.

Keep holding strong to your faith hon. HE has his ever loving arms around you and will provide for you and Doug. :flower:


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - I hope it's ok to post on here, I'm new, and was thrilled to find this thread. Just to introduce myself: I'm 38 (39 in April), hubby's 36. We've been TTC #1 since Sept 2010. My highly irregular cycles (after coming off the pill) led us to the FS, have had tests done; SA was fine, but my FSH (high: 15) and follicle count (low: 4) weren't good. :sad1: So I'm going for HSG test next month (March), then if that's ok, clomid and IUI sometime after that (May, or who knows).

In the meantime we just keep trying! Lots of baby dust to everyone....


----------



## HappyAuntie

Cypress said:


> Hi everyone - I hope it's ok to post on here, I'm new, and was thrilled to find this thread. Just to introduce myself: I'm 38 (39 in April), hubby's 36. We've been TTC #1 since Sept 2010. My highly irregular cycles (after coming off the pill) led us to the FS, have had tests done; SA was fine, but my FSH (high: 15) and follicle count (low: 4) weren't good. :sad1: So I'm going for HSG test next month (March), then if that's ok, clomid and IUI sometime after that (May, or who knows).
> 
> In the meantime we just keep trying! Lots of baby dust to everyone....


Of course it's ok to post on here! I'm glad you found us, and welcome to our little corner of the web! :hi: 

Titi, my TWW is flying by, actually. Thanks for asking. But I'm sure next week will drag on foreeeeevvvvvverrrrrrrrr. :haha: Your follies are SO good!!! Very excited for you!

MA, I'm so glad they have everything under control. Just remember Philippians 4:6-7 - "Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. *And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus*." It's one of my personal faves (even though I'm much better at reciting it than I am at putting it into practice... :dohh:). :kiss: Peace to you. :kiss:


----------



## Tititimes2

Welcome Cypress! :hi: So glad you joined this great group of girls. We've had a few "graduate" to the new 35+ TTC 1st thread in the last few months so good luck getting that BFP!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, sorry I've been absent I've been away on a Layworkers conference all week. Been a bit of an emotional time. 
The good news this week is - You know I've got to lose 2.5 stones before we see the FS again in August? Well I went to order a bridesmaid's dress today for a friends wedding & I needed a dress 2 sizes smaller than I did when we went to try on before Christmas!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been absent I've been away on a Layworkers conference all week. Been a bit of an emotional time.
> The good news this week is - You know I've got to lose 2.5 stones before we see the FS again in August? Well I went to order a bridesmaid's dress today for a friends wedding & I needed a dress 2 sizes smaller than I did when we went to try on before Christmas!!

:happydance::happydance:

WTG Twinkle!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinkle, that's EXCELLENT! WTG. I know you'll make your goal. You'll be a LOVELY mommy too.

Titi, thank you for your comment. 

HA, You know, I've been taking scripture like that one and writing it down. When I get scared, I recite it back, using I or ME and YOU for Lord. Making it more personal. It's helped a great deal. Today for the first time in awhile I came to the conclusion that there was absolutely NOTHING I could do to control this situation. NOTHING. The power is in Gods hands. 

Um, that's a first time I've let the control go and know that He's Got it. NOW if I can just RELAX and enjoy this pregnancy. I know HE wants me to. This is a gift and HE gets the glory. FEAR is not from God. I KNOW this. I can't understand WHY I'm so darned hard-headed.


Well, I saw a few of you over to the graduates and just wanted to say we look forward to you coming over for good. Don't lose hope. It just for a "little while" and I have no doubt you'll be with us soon. I'm WAITING PATIENTLY!! :hug:

Love and a happy weekend to you all! :hi:


----------



## skye2010

MA, it's good to know that the drs are more careful towards you and more in control. You had a horrible accident before and God would forbid it happening again. :hugs::hugs: I think I will wait until I'm pregnant to move over to the graduates thread but Pls say "Hi" to all from me... It's great that some of you are dropping by here tooo. By the way pls let us know if the proud owner of the triplets is sone we know... xxx

Cypress :hi: Welcome to this thread, I hope you would enjoy it as much as I do :winkwink:

Hey Twinkle :holly: Well done girl hehehehehe. i bet you'll hit your target before your consultation.

HA when are you testing hon? :kiss: Thank you for updating on Angela. I was wondering about her cause she said she just lost her dad. I will pray for her hopefully soon we would see her baby picts. :)

Titi :thumbup: 4 eggs is a good number. Hope they all grow to the size quick. Are you using a trigger shot?

As for me, all my muscles are sore today. Woke up with a slightly swollen face and feeling like I have been doing aerobics for 10 hrs yesterday. And my gums were bleeding when I flossed my teeth. I assume it is the side effects of this drug unfortunately. My mum has similar side effects as she uses a similar drug. I hope it goes away cause I need to do the second injection on Wednesday. I hate using meds of any sort :wacko: but will just stick with this treatment. 

Have a wonderful weekend girls... Love u all xxx


----------



## missyt

MA, my prayers are with you. Stay positive. You've been through so much this just has to work out.

Titi, wow! What wonderful follies! Couldn't be better than that.

Cypress, welcome! You are in the right place.

AF is due today but haven't seen it yet. I totally feel all the symptoms though; sore back, slightly crampy, etc. I refused to waste a HPT this month and test. Since I found DH smoking in late December, I figured nothing would happen this month anyway.


----------



## Tititimes2

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been absent I've been away on a Layworkers conference all week. Been a bit of an emotional time.
> The good news this week is - You know I've got to lose 2.5 stones before we see the FS again in August? Well I went to order a bridesmaid's dress today for a friends wedding & I needed a dress 2 sizes smaller than I did when we went to try on before Christmas!!

Alright for you! Fantastic- :happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

missyt- are you sure you're out? Those symptoms can mimic pregnancy can't they?

skye- no trigger for me. I got my LH surge; confirmed by a blood test today so more :sex: this weekend. Sometimes it's hard to keep this TTC :sex: fun. I mean...it should be a fun thing, right? But sometimes it's hard to keep it that way with all the testing and timing. I am surprised that we are not taking the clinical view of all this :sex: this cycle. DH has been really romantic and I am having a ball. :haha:

He was eating fruit again today on the health kick (I don't have the heart to tell him it's probably too late to have an impact for this cycle :dohh:, not that his :spermy: need it) and he just brought me a tall glass of OJ. Is something in the air? He is really SERIOUS about getting this BFP.


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone (even though it's still kind of night time...)

MA - it sounds like you're in good hands. Try not to worry yourself too much about it. :flower:

Titi - Four follies?? I bet I know what _you're_ doing this weekend! :winkwink: 

Welcome, Cypress! :hi: I'm pretty new myself, and everyone's been wonderful here. You and I have similar TTC backgrounds - I had irregular cycles after going off the pill, too. Almost non-existent, actually. After my m/c, DH and I went to an ER, did a round of Femara (similar to Clomid), and it worked for us. I hope it works as well for you guys, too. Oh - and I've heard that women tend to be quite fertile after they go in for the dye test, so fingers crossed for you!

Twinkle - great job on the weight loss!! Unfortunately, I think I've found some of it... :nope:

Mornin', HA :) I hope this week goes by quickly for you. To be completed, of course, with the :bfp: 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Twinkle on dropping two dress sizes, that's brilliant. 

Has anyone heard from Kumchen at all? I hope she is ok.


----------



## sunshine71

Hey, Skye - sorry I missed you in my previous post. I hope those side effects go away soon for you - you poor thing, that sounds horrible! The things we'll do for baby, right?

Take care, feel better, and have a good weekend :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I was thinking about Kumchen this morning, too! Are you out there??


----------



## lavalux

Good morning everyone. I'm just having my :coffee: and getting ready to go for a walk to the park, picnic, and visit to the Atlanta Zoo! It is going to be 72 today and it is sunny!!!

Titi- Hope you are enjoying your :sex: weekend! Praying that this is your month. According to my Droid app - My Days - which I keep all my cycle info on, today is the day I'm supposed to ovulate, but I still haven't gotten my +opk. Last month, I got the + on the day I was supposed to ovulate and so everything was a day off. I expect that is what is going on with us! It would be nice if we could conceive this month and bypass all the testing at ACRM, but if not, we are in good hands. I really hate the opk testing because I hate having to not eat/drink/pee for 4 hours before testing (I do it at 1 and 6 pm). It is making me a little crazy! :wacko:

Cypress- Welcome! You will love the ladies on this thread. :flower:

MA- So glad that you and your doctors are on top of everything. I know that your faith will help sustain you through this nerve-wracking, but happy time.

Twinkle- Awesome news on the weight loss. It takes a lot of dedication and discipline to achieve that. You really deserve congratulations. I'm sure you will be beautiful in your bridesmaid dress. :thumbup:

My friend still hasn't had her M/C. She found out that the baby is not viable on Feb. 8th and still nothing yet. How long can it take? 

HA- I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Anymore word from Rottspaw? Does she have her :baby: yet????

Hugs to Skye and FM! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Just a report on rottspaw. Baby's not here yet. False alarm. He/she is still snug and cozy - will be full-term tomorrow. Say lots of prayers for a healthy and smooth labor & delivery when the little one is finally ready to make his/her debut!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> My friend still hasn't had her M/C. She found out that the baby is not viable on Feb. 8th and still nothing yet. How long can it take?

Unfortunately, it can take a looooooong time. Weeks and weeks. Once the mc actually starts it will likely be over in a day or two, but it can take a body weeks and weeks to determine it doesn't need to carry on being pregnant, iykwim. Is this her first loss? Is there some reason she wants to wait it out instead of having a D&C? My first mc was a natural mc and I had a D&C for my second. (A D&E, more accurately, but laypeople like us tend to use the two terms interchangeably.) Every woman has to make that decision for herself, but honestly, the natural mc was an experience I wouldn't wish on my very worst enemy. It was excruciatingly painful and horrifically traumatic. (As far as the pain goes, granted, I was 12 weeks along so if she's earlier in her pregnancy the pain might not be as bad.) And if I ever have another first tri loss, I will choose another D&C without a second thought. The grief is the same no matter how you physically lose the baby, but I figure if I have to grieve another baby, if I can get a pass on the physical pain and the psychological trauma of seeing all the blood and the sac and everything pass, then by God I deserve that.


----------



## skye2010

God HA,
That sounds such a horible experience hun :cry: Hope you never have to go through it again. On a good note you are on the TWW now :flower::flower: 

I was also wondering about Kumchen. I really hope she's good. 

Titi, TTC :sex: not great always but just "Lie back and think of England" an Englishman would say hahahahaha.....

MissyT, One cigarette doesn't men that you wouldn't be pregnant :) Better he doesn't smoke anyway though... Sorry about the witch. She always comes with loud steps as well... :wacko:

Lava isn't your friend considering to get the baby removed? Is there still a slim chance?

Today I felt a bit better TG. I get so depressed about the side effects of all these treatments so I try not to think about it, and don't like my body to remind it either. :) We have typical Feb weather today in London. Cold, grey and wet. So I went to see the new Watercolor exhibition in the Tate modern Gallery. Very proud of myself for getting out of the house and doing something cultural instead of lazing about :winkwink:


----------



## Tititimes2

I am such a lazy bum today. Got up early, made breakfast for DH and then we DTD. I haven't moved since. So not like me but I REFUSE to get out of this bed until we make a baby!!!!!!

I have officially gone bonkers...


----------



## skye2010

Good plan Titi :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> Today I felt a bit better TG. I get so depressed about the side effects of all these treatments so I try not to think about it, and don't like my body to remind it either. :) We have typical Feb weather today in London. Cold, grey and wet. So I went to see the new Watercolor exhibition in the Tate modern Gallery. Very proud of myself for getting out of the house and doing something cultural instead of lazing about :winkwink:

Glad you're feeling better. :flower: I love the Tate - such a fantastic museum!! I'm not a huge art person (visual arts, that is), but the only art museum I like more than the Tate is the Musee d'Orsay - I could spend days there! 

We are going to the movies tonight - the local arthouse cinema is showing all the Oscar-nominated short films this week. Usually we never get the opportunity to see the shorts, so I'm pretty excited. Yay for cultural fun today!! :happydance:



Tititimes2 said:


> I am such a lazy bum today. Got up early, made breakfast for DH and then we DTD. I haven't moved since. So not like me but I REFUSE to get out of this bed until we make a baby!!!!!!
> 
> I have officially gone bonkers...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> God HA,
> That sounds such a horible experience hun :cry: Hope you never have to go through it again. On a good note you are on the TWW now :flower::flower:

Thanks. It was terrible, but the best thing about it was that I survived... that first mc was literally the lowest point in my life, and I learned that I am much stronger than I ever could have imagined I was. 

I don't want to steer our thread toward mc talk too much, though, because there's a whole section of BnB dedicated to mc support. (That's actually how I found BnB.) I only mentioned it here to answer Lava's question because I think if I had known what to expect from the natural mc before it happened, it wouldn't have been so frightening. But because society in general deems pregnancy loss to be a taboo, no one, not even my dr told me what to expect. (I have a new dr now.) It's just another facet of my favorite soapbox issue. And if I can help just one other woman not be so frightened, then I'm happy to talk about it.


----------



## lavalux

HA- I am so sorry that you went through that experience. I just wanted to know what to expect with my friend and she knows that the baby isn't viable, but her husband is convinced that God is going to save the baby so she feels like she can't do a D&C or take a pill even though she wants to. Her DH is in denial I think. Although she is a nurse practitioner and works in a hospital, she seems to be unsure what she is in for. I hope that I can be a strong support for her. I will recommend the M/C thread on here in case she wants to join when she is ready.

Skye- Glad you are feeling better today. Just take it one day at a time! Jealous that you can visit the Tate this weekend. I've been a couple of times, but it's been over a decade!!! Love the Musee D'Orsay as well.

Titi- I wanted to exercise today, but all we did was b'fast, BTD, lunch, Apple Store, Anthropologie, grocery store and now home to take a quick nap. Be lazy if you want. I'm sure you work very hard the rest of the week and need to relax. :)

I have a question for those using OPKs .... how many hours before do you refrain from eating/drinking/peeing? 4 hours can seem like an eternity. I was expecting my + today, and O tomorrow, but so far ... no go. It is making me depressed!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks, lava. Yeah, I guess I earned ONE day. :shhh:

I was told at the FS office to just test b/w 10 and 2 pm and if I am a big water drinker to refrain from too much in the morning but I can drink some. :coffee: But I actually tested 2x a day just in case. I didn't want to miss the LH surge. So I tested b/w 10 and 2 pm and then again between 5 and 10 pm. When I got my +opk on CD15, it was around 7 pm. In the morning I saw a really light line but that was considered negative.


----------



## skye2010

Ha I'm quite glad that you shared your experience cause I didn't know it would be so painful physically. :hugs::hugs: Unfortunately we only find our strength when we are tested facing a difficult situation. I hope that would be tha last time for you...

I've never been to the Musee d'Orsay. Must go next time I go to Paris. Update if you like the movies pls :)))

I didn't know you had to refrain from eating drinking or peeing to use the OPK's :haha: There is always sthg to pick up from this thread. I hope my TTCing didn't prolong for the lack of knowing the obvious. :dohh:


----------



## lavalux

The directions just say to test at the same time each day and not to urinate at least 4 hours before. My "What To Expect Before You Are Expecting" book suggests that you test 2x/day and not to use first morning urine, they suggest once btn 11-3 and again btn 5-10. I'm not sure why I thought I shouldn't eat or drink before, but I just looked in the book and the instructions and they don't say anything about that. Anyway, I was supposed to ovulate today or tomorrow based on past months' history, but I just tested again and no smiley face. So, it's either delayed or I'm not ovulating. I am feeling very frustrated! It is now CD19 and no LH! I hate having these long, irregular cycles.


----------



## lavalux

Sorry for whining & venting on this lovely Saturday evening! :-({|=
Must be a low blood sugar thing!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Meh, whine away! If we pretend it's all rosy, then we'll start to feel like there's something wrong with us if we don't feel happy all the time! 

AFM, we didn't go to the movies tonight - something came up and we decided to stay in instead. Watching a movie on tv, though - does that count? :wacko:


----------



## kimmy3

Hi all. New to post. I will be 36 next month. We have been TTC for a total of one and a half years. We had one m/c at 12 weeks last August. I have tried the OPK, and I am a positive every 10th day Then AF comes 18th day without fail. We have tried every day from day 10 through day 15, we have tried every other day from day 5-15 We have used Macca, we have tried morning and night. Nothing seems to be working. Any new ideas would be welcomed. THANKS!!


----------



## moonie901

Hi ladies I'm new. I'm 35 and ttc #1. My bf is 26 and he lost a newborn son. This is our first month in the 2ww. He's not trying/ not preventing so i hope we have luck soon.


----------



## lynnb

kimmy3 said:


> Hi all. New to post. I will be 36 next month. We have been TTC for a total of one and a half years. We had one m/c at 12 weeks last August. I have tried the OPK, and I am a positive every 10th day Then AF comes 18th day without fail. We have tried every day from day 10 through day 15, we have tried every other day from day 5-15 We have used Macca, we have tried morning and night. Nothing seems to be working. Any new ideas would be welcomed. THANKS!!

Hi & welcome, sound to me like you have a short LP, have you spoken to your Dr about this or had any testing done?



moonie901 said:


> Hi ladies I'm new. I'm 35 and ttc #1. My bf is 26 and he lost a newborn son. This is our first month in the 2ww. He's not trying/ not preventing so i hope we have luck soon.

Welcome, hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Kimmy and Moonie! :hi: 

Kimmy, I agree with Lynn - that's something you need to talk to your dr about. The general guideline is any woman over 35 should see an RE (reproductive endocrinologist, aka FS or fertility specialist) after 6 months ttc. 

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Tititimes2

Welcome, kimmy and moonie. Kimmie, sorry for your loss and your BF loss too moonie.
The ladies here are wonderful. Hope you get that BFP soon.

How is everyone else doing today? Still no news on Kumchen? Hope she is doing ok.

lava, HA- how was the movie?

lynnb- how've you been hon?

FM- you've been quiet. How's the cycle going? 

AFM- tired again today. I think all the BD wore me out. FS said to do it again today but had to tell DH this morning to just do his thing b/c I didn't even have any energy. I KNOW! I'm a terrible wife. But I'm TIRED. :sleep: In the TWW and I officially hate it again. This waiting is the worst. I'm feeling twitches and aches and pains in my abdomen but who knows? Nothing is really certain until that BFP. Only 2 dpo. Long way to go before I :test:


----------



## Cypress

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, and hi to the other newbies kimmy and moonie!
It's CD10 for me today, so first day of OV testing. Doing my level best to maintain a PMA (positive mental attitude)!!
I seem to have a short LP too (9 days), like kimmy and lynnb, but when I mentioned it to both my doctor (GP) and fertility specialist, both said it was nothing to worry about and nothing could be done about it. Not sure I'm convinced, but that's their view.


----------



## jennybobenny

Just stopping in to say hello! And a big :hi: hi to the new ladies! I'm keeping up with you all on a semi-regular basis and my heart and thoughts go out to everyone with their individual struggles here and there. And big :happydance: to those who are having successes big and small!

I'm enjoying a long weekend here but it turned cold again so I'm laying low in my apartment. Had a total lazy day yesterday. Today I will try to be more productive!

Take care all and know that I'm still lurking and rooting for you! xo


----------



## lavalux

Welcome to Kimmy & Moonie - hope you get your BFP soon!!! :flower:

Finally got my smiley face!!! At 8 am this morning so I guess FMU works fine! I am about a day off, but that is okay. I jumped around so excited, DH probably thinks I'm nuts! So, now more BDing, then the dreaded TWW.

We are headed to our last Creative Marriage bible study today and it is about prioritizing the marriage/your spouse when you have children. We're not there yet, but the advice from parents in our church should be good for us to hear. 

Everyone have a great day!!! New motto is ... "no more AF" :af:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Kimmy and Moonie :) Good luck with TTC.
Kimmy I agree with the other girls your cycle seems short. I think you should see a fertility specialist and get all your hormone, and the thyroid blood tests done.

Cypress I thought anything less than 11 days is short. Did you get all your tests ? Was the results all normal?

Lava finally you got the + yaaay.. C'mon get working on your homework :)

Jenny how is donor hunting going? Any candidates yet? I like your avatar :) Wish a stork brought me a baby too.

I finished the routine sunday shopping and clearing up so now I'm under the duvet watching TV and reading for the rest of the afternoon :))
We just discovered a really good thriller on BBC. It's a Danish police-crime thriller series called The Killing. It's so good that we just keep watching one after the other :) And then there is the new series that "the Wire" creators made. I'm really looking forward to that cause I absolutely loved The Wire.

xx


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

This is just my second time visiting baby and bump. I am very glad to have found this forum. Well, I'm 35 years old and my husband is 39. We are trying for our first. We've been trying for 6 months. So tired of the disappointment.

Lava Lux I'm adopting your new motto: No more AF


----------



## Cypress

Hi skye2010 - yes I've heard that anything less than 11 or 12 days of luteal phase is short. But when I raised this with my GP and FS as i was really worried about it (mine was 9 days last cycle) they dismissed it, said if a pregnancy was meant to last it would. I pushed further, explaining my fear that there might not be enough time for implantation to take place, and asked about progesterone, vitex and vit b6, which i'd read could help lengthen it, but they were dismissive of these. So i didnt know what else to do, they just didn't seem concerned. Has anyone else had help from the medical profession for a short LP?

Have had tests done, results not normal (high fsh etc)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Newbies - hope your stay here is short & sweet
Just wanted to say I've decided to take a bit of time off from here. All I've got to do in the next 6 months is lose weight before I go back to the FS so I don't feel I've got much to offer any of you. I'm sure I'll still come & lurk around as I've spent half my waking hours on here since we started TTC.
Wishing you lots of :dust:

Twinkle


----------



## Dr.M

After 10 mos tic and all the mood swings it happened!!!! I'm 37 and dh is 45. Now to hope for sticky bean age but I want to let us all know it can happen, just takes longer!!!


----------



## lavalux

Congrats to Dr. M .. you and your DH are about the same age ... I'm 39, DH is 46 and we've been trying since October 2010 so thanks for the encouragement and happy testimony.

PrayingtoGod - use my motto all you want! I hope that it helps! Ha! Ha!

Twinkle - I understand taking a break, but lurk all you want and we will miss you! I love your sense of humor. Good luck with the weight loss - you've made great process already and will get to your goal in time for your FS appt. You can do this !!!


----------



## kimmy3

Thanks for all of your support. I am sure that I will be on here a lot. I still have to figure out how to answer questions on each post. I am not the most technologically advanced. I am like most of you I am on the two week wait. I will update as I go. Not sure if it is nerves or a good sign, but I am very moody today. I think that my step daughter officially hates me:wacko:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Twinkle, hope you shed the excess quick and come back to us. I will miss you. In the mean time lurk often as you can pls xxx

Cypress I don't know what is the treatment for high FS but it needs to be considered. Where are you at with your dr. Has he offered any further assistance or are you just trying on your own at the moment. When you are over 35 and tried over 6 months with no success you should be starting a treatment. Have you done the HSG test? I think you can go back and ask them to start the treatment process. NHS make you wait for loooong loong periods in between appointments so if you feel ready for the next step better if you push them. The whole thing can take up to a 1.5-2 years.

Congratulations Dr M... Good luck with the pregnancy...

:hugs: Kimmy...


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> Hi Newbies - hope your stay here is short & sweet
> Just wanted to say I've decided to take a bit of time off from here. All I've got to do in the next 6 months is lose weight before I go back to the FS so I don't feel I've got much to offer any of you. I'm sure I'll still come & lurk around as I've spent half my waking hours on here since we started TTC.
> Wishing you lots of :dust:
> 
> Twinkle

:hug: Twinkle. I understand how you feel. Good luck with the weight loss over the next six months and lurk away. Don't be a stranger, we'll miss you.


----------



## Traskey

Dr.M said:


> After 10 mos tic and all the mood swings it happened!!!! I'm 37 and dh is 45. Now to hope for sticky bean age but I want to let us all know it can happen, just takes longer!!!

:thumbup: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

twinkle1975 said:


> Hi Newbies - hope your stay here is short & sweet
> Just wanted to say I've decided to take a bit of time off from here. All I've got to do in the next 6 months is lose weight before I go back to the FS so I don't feel I've got much to offer any of you. I'm sure I'll still come & lurk around as I've spent half my waking hours on here since we started TTC.
> Wishing you lots of :dust:
> 
> Twinkle

We will definitely miss you. Congrats on the weight loss so far. It is such a difficult thing - I know. Here's hoping the lbs melt off before that next FS appt! Good luck and keep lurking! :flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Best of luck for continued success, Titi! Please pop in every once in a while to update us!


----------



## HappyAuntie

prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is just my second time visiting baby and bump. I am very glad to have found this forum. Well, I'm 35 years old and my husband is 39. We are trying for our first. We've been trying for 6 months. So tired of the disappointment.
> 
> Lava Lux I'm adopting your new motto: No more AF

Welcome, Praying! :hi: I'm glad you found us. 



twinkle1975 said:


> Hi Newbies - hope your stay here is short & sweet
> Just wanted to say I've decided to take a bit of time off from here. All I've got to do in the next 6 months is lose weight before I go back to the FS so I don't feel I've got much to offer any of you. I'm sure I'll still come & lurk around as I've spent half my waking hours on here since we started TTC.
> Wishing you lots of :dust:
> 
> Twinkle

Well Twinkle, I understand, but I can't say I'm happy about it. :nope: We'll miss you! I hope you'll at least give us a wave now and then so we know you're lurking. :flower: Good luck with the weight loss - you're definitely on your way!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Titi- you made me laugh! I am currently cd9 so I will start my opk's tomorrow and hope my cycle is back on track. The tww is hard but I hope and the end you get your bfp, I have my fx for you!

Kimmy and Monie- Welcome you will love it here

Cypress- I'm not far behind you, I am cd9 and will start opk's tomorrow. Good luck!

Jenny- Hi!

Lava- Good luck and get to bd'ing FX

Praying- Welcome, the ladies here are wonderful and supportive

Twinkle- we will miss you on here, I hope you can come back to us soon.

DrM- congrats!


----------



## skye2010

FM I was wondering how you were. Good to c that you are back on track :))

HA do you feel a little left behind? I feel a bit. Almost everyone I started off with are gone more or less except you and I :( Well at least they post occasionally. Actually I shouldn't give you this feeling cause you are in TWW so hopefully you might get your BFP this month and be gone tooo. I almost feel like a bloody senior here now. :brat:

Hi Praying :))) Welcome to the thread.

Cypress I came across a high FSH level thread on another website. You might find it useful. It is a very good website since there are professional nurses, pharmacists and midwives that work as moderators. So you can get some useful information to your questions 

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248542.msg4071753#msg4071753


----------



## lynnb

Tititimes2 said:


> Welcome, kimmy and moonie. Kimmie, sorry for your loss and your BF loss too moonie.
> The ladies here are wonderful. Hope you get that BFP soon.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? Still no news on Kumchen? Hope she is doing ok.
> 
> lava, HA- how was the movie?
> 
> lynnb- how've you been hon?
> 
> FM- you've been quiet. How's the cycle going?
> 
> AFM- tired again today. I think all the BD wore me out. FS said to do it again today but had to tell DH this morning to just do his thing b/c I didn't even have any energy. I KNOW! I'm a terrible wife. But I'm TIRED. :sleep: In the TWW and I officially hate it again. This waiting is the worst. I'm feeling twitches and aches and pains in my abdomen but who knows? Nothing is really certain until that BFP. Only 2 dpo. Long way to go before I :test:

I'm getting there so to speak. I'm waiting on test results for recurrent mcs & next first AF since last mc, I know we should wait to see what the tests show but DH & I have :sex: twice since mc without protection as we really want a baby soon and it's so hard having to wait. I HATE WAITING :brat:

You are not a terrible wife, I find sometimes that I'm just wishing he would hurry up & finish :blush:

Apart from being tired, how are you doing?

Twinkle - Understand the need for some space but don't leave it too long, we'll miss you :flower:

DrM - Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA do you feel a little left behind? I feel a bit. Almost everyone I started off with are gone more or less except you and I :( Well at least they post occasionally. Actually I shouldn't give you this feeling cause you are in TWW so hopefully you might get your BFP this month and be gone tooo. I almost feel like a bloody senior here now. :brat:

I do sometimes, but how I feel about it really depends on my mood that day.... It really hits me more when I realize that some ladies who were on this thread in its early days have already delivered or are about to - that's when I realize just how long we've been at this. I just looked back and saw I first posted in this thread on June 23, 2010 - page 5, and we're now on page 320! And I'd already been ttc for 18 months at that point!! Makes me feel sad and forlorn. The only time I get p*ssed off about it, though, is when I see some 23 year old (obviously not on this thread) complaining that she's been ttc, like, for-EVER, like, for 4 MONTHS and WHY ISN'T IT WORKING??!! :gun: Is it wrong for me to want to SMACK people like that??!! :trouble:

BUT - I do take great comfort in a few things... 
I take comfort in the fact that while a lot of ladies have graduated from this thread, newbies are always finding us and I know we will never be left here waiting alone. 
I take comfort in the fact that we still keep in touch with the ladies who have graduated, so I have not in fact lost their support - they are still cheering us on and have not forgotten about us even though they're at a different stage in their journey now. 
And I take comfort in the fact that I still know DH and I are good, whether we ever have a baby or not. We've worked really hard at not letting TTC become the focus of our marriage, and if we never have kids, we'll still have a great marriage and a great life.

Plus, there are still plenty others who've been here for a while - FM, who is always so calm and uplifting :hugs:; LynnB who's found her way back to us after her mc :hugs:; CaroleB who will hopefully find her way back to us after her mc :hugs:; Twinkle and Hearty, who are currently taking a BnB break but hopefully lurking :hugs:; Padbrat, waiting to go to Spain :hugs:... I'm sure there are others I've missed but you get the point. This thread is a precious support line for so many of us - and we'll be fine. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

HappyAuntie said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> HA do you feel a little left behind? I feel a bit. Almost everyone I started off with are gone more or less except you and I :( Well at least they post occasionally. Actually I shouldn't give you this feeling cause you are in TWW so hopefully you might get your BFP this month and be gone tooo. I almost feel like a bloody senior here now. :brat:
> 
> I do sometimes, but how I feel about it really depends on my mood that day.... It really hits me more when I realize that some ladies who were on this thread in its early days have already delivered or are about to - that's when I realize just how long we've been at this. I just looked back and saw I first posted in this thread on June 23, 2010 - page 5, and we're now on page 320! And I'd already been ttc for 18 months at that point!! Makes me feel sad and forlorn. The only time I get p*ssed off about it, though, is when I see some 23 year old (obviously not on this thread) complaining that she's been ttc, like, for-EVER, like, for 4 MONTHS and WHY ISN'T IT WORKING??!! :gun: Is it wrong for me to want to SMACK people like that??!! :trouble:
> 
> BUT - I do take great comfort in a few things...
> I take comfort in the fact that while a lot of ladies have graduated from this thread, newbies are always finding us and I know we will never be left here waiting alone.
> I take comfort in the fact that we still keep in touch with the ladies who have graduated, so I have not in fact lost their support - they are still cheering us on and have not forgotten about us even though they're at a different stage in their journey now.
> And I take comfort in the fact that I still know DH and I are good, whether we ever have a baby or not. We've worked really hard at not letting TTC become the focus of our marriage, and if we never have kids, we'll still have a great marriage and a great life.
> 
> Plus, there are still plenty others who've been here for a while - FM, who is always so calm and uplifting :hugs:; LynnB who's found her way back to us after her mc :hugs:; CaroleB who will hopefully find her way back to us after her mc :hugs:; Twinkle and Hearty, who are currently taking a BnB break but hopefully lurking :hugs:; Padbrat, waiting to go to Spain :hugs:... I'm sure there are others I've missed but you get the point. This thread is a precious support line for so many of us - and we'll be fine. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That was such a sweet letter. It really gave me a smile. i couldn't agree more about it xxx


----------



## dayzeecake

I am so glad to have found this site & thread..... We have been trying for a few months now & I have started using OPK this month. I am going out of my mind as on CD13 and still no smiley face!!

I think just the reassurance that I am ovulating would make me feel less stressed out about it all.

It's nice to know that I'm not alone, fingers crossed it will happen for us all x


----------



## Jocr

dayzeecake said:


> I am so glad to have found this site & thread..... We have been trying for a few months now & I have started using OPK this month. I am going out of my mind as on CD13 and still no smiley face!!
> 
> I think just the reassurance that I am ovulating would make me feel less stressed out about it all.
> 
> It's nice to know that I'm not alone, fingers crossed it will happen for us all x

Hi Dayzeecake:flower:
I started to doubt my ovulation this month and then it turned up so keep trying. Which OPK are you using? I brought a CBFM - expensive but defo seems to be more accurate. I tried cheep tests and they never seemed to work!
:hug:


----------



## Tititimes2

lynn - I'm fine today. Still a little tired. Trying to relax one more day. Had weird vivid dreams again last night - that's 3 nights in a row. Feeling bloated, having a strong sense of smell and, of course, wondering if I'll get the BFP this month. 11 more days until I test. I have to say I'm not as stressed out with the waiting as I was back in November but I still hate it. I had all the recurrent m/c tests too back in December and follow-up tests. Hope your results come back without any major issues. And, yes, the waiting is so hard. 

HA- well said. I definitely want a child but DH and I have had the talk too when my fears get the best of me and we have a good life and will continue to be happy together no matter what. He is my forever love. 

Hope all you ladies are having a happy Monday. :flower: We are getting more snow today. Ugh. Commuting to work should be just WONDERFUL tomorrow! Yuck!


----------



## Cypress

Skye2010: Thanks for that link re high FSH. I don't think there's anything that can really be done about it, unfortunately! I don't think a short luteal phase is connected with high FSH, my FS said that in fact high FSH normally means a shorter first-half of cycle, then a long luteal phase. Who knows! I've begun the process with the NHS (had blood tests and ultrasound, lined up for HSG, then if HSG is ok will have clomid and IUI). 

Dayzeecake: Welcome! Keep testing with the ov sticks - last month I'd virtually given up, but then tested one more day and got my 'positive' on day 17! I was using the cheap ones from Amazon, but wasn't thrilled with them, so have just bought a Clearblue Fertility Monitor (also from Amazon), as I've read good things about it. I think it's also important to test at the same time each day (as to when, follow the instructions from your pack), otherwise there's a higher chance of missing the LH surge. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you! x


----------



## CRC

hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on here for a while we were away for a few days. I need to go back a few pages and read all of your latest news as I haven't got that far yet! :)

I have a question for you all as I think most of you have done your day 3 testings - I got AF today and so I have to go and have my day 3 tests (this is all new for me!), I'm confused whether to count today as 1 or not as even though AF arrived around lunchtime, and its now evening, I haven't actually seen any ''red'' blood. It's dark brownish - although it is heavy and painful - its not bright red. This is normal for me but I've never paid it much attention as I've never had to focus this much on it, but basically should I count today as 1, or do I wait until I see real red blood and then count that as 1? I've tried to google it and from what I understand today probably isn't day 1. Sorry to be so graphic but I think you will all understand my question/concern! :)

Thank you! x


----------



## CRC

dayzeecake said:


> I am so glad to have found this site & thread..... We have been trying for a few months now & I have started using OPK this month. I am going out of my mind as on CD13 and still no smiley face!!
> 
> I think just the reassurance that I am ovulating would make me feel less stressed out about it all.
> 
> It's nice to know that I'm not alone, fingers crossed it will happen for us all x

Hi dayzeecake, I haven't had a positive OPK test for about 5 months now and I'm totally paranoid about it so you are not alone. I do really believe in the Clear Blue digital ones although they are pricey - you can also get them on Amazon which is a lot cheaper. You might be testing at the wrong time - I didn't used to get a positive test (back when I did get them.. ) until day 16, so maybe keep testing a few days more, regardless of what it says on the box as to when you ''should'' be ovulating. Good luck x


----------



## CRC

Cypress said:


> Hi skye2010 - yes I've heard that anything less than 11 or 12 days of luteal phase is short. But when I raised this with my GP and FS as i was really worried about it (mine was 9 days last cycle) they dismissed it, said if a pregnancy was meant to last it would. I pushed further, explaining my fear that there might not be enough time for implantation to take place, and asked about progesterone, vitex and vit b6, which i'd read could help lengthen it, but they were dismissive of these. So i didnt know what else to do, they just didn't seem concerned. Has anyone else had help from the medical profession for a short LP?
> 
> Have had tests done, results not normal (high fsh etc)

Hi Cypress, its a well known fact that the medical profession seem to dismiss a short luteal phase as a problem and from what I've read/heard myself - none of them have heard of taking B6, vitex or anything else like that to correct it. They won't recommend those things as they deal in ''traditional''. Its very frustrating as I've read positive case histories from women on the internet that a short luteal phase is a problem, and that B6 can cure it and they go onto get pregnant - but try talking to a doctor and they will shrug it off! My luteal phase is only about 9 days and I took B6 and vitex for about 4 months - but although it made AF come later than usual, I couldn't get a positive OPK test so I stopped. When I told the fertility doctor she brushed it all off and said she'd never heard of any of it, so you just don't know! x


----------



## HappyAuntie

dayzeecake said:


> I am so glad to have found this site & thread..... We have been trying for a few months now & I have started using OPK this month. I am going out of my mind as on CD13 and still no smiley face!!
> 
> I think just the reassurance that I am ovulating would make me feel less stressed out about it all.
> 
> It's nice to know that I'm not alone, fingers crossed it will happen for us all x

Welcome, dayzeecake! :hi: As for whether or not you're ovulating, if you have a fairly regular period, odds are you are ovulating. There may be an odd cycle here or there when no egg is released, but in women who have a period, anovulatory cycles are the exception, not the rule. (I asked me RE about it and that is exactly what he told me.) 



CRC said:


> I have a question for you all as I think most of you have done your day 3 testings - I got AF today and so I have to go and have my day 3 tests (this is all new for me!), I'm confused whether to count today as 1 or not as even though AF arrived around lunchtime, and its now evening, I haven't actually seen any ''red'' blood. It's dark brownish - although it is heavy and painful - its not bright red. This is normal for me but I've never paid it much attention as I've never had to focus this much on it, but basically should I count today as 1, or do I wait until I see real red blood and then count that as 1? I've tried to google it and from what I understand today probably isn't day 1. Sorry to be so graphic but I think you will all understand my question/concern! :)
> 
> Thank you! x

Completely understand your question, and not entirely sure of the answer... generally the rule of thumb is that the day your full flow starts is cd1, regardless of color - if there's blood in your panties and not just smears when you wipe, I personally would call it cd1. Just to be sure, though, you should probably call your RE's office and ask them. (Ask the dr is almost always my advice on everything - no one on here is an expert, and that's why we pay the docs big bucks!)


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, AF showed yesterday. Remind me never again to avoid testing. My hopes were up for the 2 days I was late just to have them crashing down.

I'll catch up with all of your later. I'm just not in the best mood.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> Hi Ladies, AF showed yesterday. Remind me never again to avoid testing. My hopes were up for the 2 days I was late just to have them crashing down.
> 
> I'll catch up with all of your later. I'm just not in the best mood.

:hug:


----------



## dayzeecake

I got the Clear Blue OPK with the smiley faces .... Oh what I would give for a smiley face lol


----------



## HappyAuntie

I love the smiley face ones - takes the guesswork out of it! :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

Missy - I'm sorry about AF coming! I know it is such a let down. I find that even when I test early or on the day my period is expected and get a negative pregnancy test, there's a part of me that still thinks that I might still be PG, but it just isn't showing up yet. I hope against hope anyway. And I retest ... ;) Be good to yourself this week. I really hope that next month is your month.

Dayzeecake-I have the smiley ones too from ClearBlue Digital. I didn't get my + until CD20 this month. Talk about painful waiting!


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

I just want to tell my story. I have no-one to talk to. Every time I try to talk to my family they just tell me oh don't worry about it. It will happen in due time. This is so easy for them to say because they all have children.

Here goes. I got married at 31, four years in July. I thought I was being a good person by waiting until I was married to have children. I was always careful to use birth control pills and condoms. I didn't want to rely on the government to take care of a child so I went to college and got a masters degree. I then got married. I wanted to wait until we were financially set to have children. We are both settled into our careers, we own our home, and cars. I thought we were doing the right thing. After all of this being careful and planning now it seems as if it was all in vain. I work in education. Can you imagine how it feels to see a 13 or 14 year old walking around pregnant? I see it everyday. I feel like I should have done like everyone else and got pregnant as a teenager and lived off of the governemt. Its just not fair. I'm 35 years old happily married and have to work with teenagers who are young enough to be my child. Yet they are having a child.

Now to top all of this off I am on day 38 without a cycle. I probably taken 20 home pregnancy tests and they are all negative? What could it be now? I have an appointment with the obgyn on Wednesday. This happened before during an unrelated illness in 2009-2010. OBGYN said it was the birth control pills and it would be okay. It was normal. Well I stopped taking the birth control pills March 2010, almost a year ago. Cant blame it on that now. I just don't know what to do. I'm flustered all the time.

Well ladies I am so angry, sad, hurt, and disappointed all in one. Why is everyone else getting pregnant? My 19 year old neice gave birth 4 months ago. My 44 year old sister has a 4 year old that she didn't plan to have. 

What did I do wrong?


----------



## prayingtogod

Future Mommie,

You are my shero. I just read your signature. After all of the things you've gone through, you are still positive. Hoping I can get to where you are.

Praying


----------



## Tititimes2

missyt said:


> Hi Ladies, AF showed yesterday. Remind me never again to avoid testing. My hopes were up for the 2 days I was late just to have them crashing down.
> 
> I'll catch up with all of your later. I'm just not in the best mood.

So sorry missyt :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just want to tell my story. I have no-one to talk to. Every time I try to talk to my family they just tell me oh don't worry about it. It will happen in due time. This is so easy for them to say because they all have children.
> 
> Here goes. I got married at 31, four years in July. I thought I was being a good person by waiting until I was married to have children. I was always careful to use birth control pills and condoms. I didn't want to rely on the government to take care of a child so I went to college and got a masters degree. I then got married. I wanted to wait until we were financially set to have children. We are both settled into our careers, we own our home, and cars. I thought we were doing the right thing. After all of this being careful and planning now it seems as if it was all in vain. I work in education. Can you imagine how it feels to see a 13 or 14 year old walking around pregnant? I see it everyday. I feel like I should have done like everyone else and got pregnant as a teenager and lived off of the governemt. Its just not fair. I'm 35 years old happily married and have to work with teenagers who are young enough to be my child. Yet they are having a child.
> 
> Now to top all of this off I am on day 38 without a cycle. I probably taken 20 home pregnancy tests and they are all negative? What could it be now? I have an appointment with the obgyn on Wednesday. This happened before during an unrelated illness in 2009-2010. OBGYN said it was the birth control pills and it would be okay. It was normal. Well I stopped taking the birth control pills March 2010, almost a year ago. Cant blame it on that now. I just don't know what to do. I'm flustered all the time.
> 
> Well ladies I am so angry, sad, hurt, and disappointed all in one. Why is everyone else getting pregnant? My 19 year old neice gave birth 4 months ago. My 44 year old sister has a 4 year old that she didn't plan to have.
> 
> What did I do wrong?

:hug:

You did absolutely nothing wrong. Moreover, there is absolutely no reason to think that you won't be a mother. Your sister had a baby at 40, so that is a very good indicator that you are likely to have plenty of fertile years left. You mentioned earlier that you've been ttc for six months - I know that feels like forever, and every month the disappointment is harder to bear, but statistically speaking, it can take the average healthy couple a full year of ttc to get pregnant. And the older you are, the longer that can take. So try not to get discouraged - it WILL happen for you, it's just going to take longer than it takes those teenagers you teach.

That said, now that you've been ttc for 6 months, skip your OB/GYN and find an RE - a reproductive endocrinologist (or keep your appt this week and have your OB refer you to one). General guidelines in the US are that any woman under 35 should see an RE after a year of ttc; women 35 and over should see one after 6 months. That is because IF there is something wrong with us, there is just less time to find it and fix it. But that still doesn't mean there's necessarily anything wrong with you. An RE will start with a basic panel of blood tests to try to gauge what your hormone profile looks like and take it from there. 

One last thing for you - I, too, have struggled with the fact that at this point, if we're lucky, I'll be 38 when my first is born. We've been ttc for over two years. When we started ttc, I was 35 and still had plenty of time to have a 2nd if that's what we wanted. Now I will be lucky to have one. *But even after everything we've been through, I would still rather be an older mother than a reluctant mother, one who had her kids before she was ready for them or before she even knew if she wanted them.* This is not what I thought our path to parenthood would be, not by a long shot, but my marriage is strong, we are financially secure, and we are ready and prepared to be good parents. There are pros and cons to either path - having kids young or waiting until you're ready - and if I had to do it all over again, I would still choose to wait until we were ready.

:hug:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Dayzeecake, and Praying, Welcome to this thread. ;))) Since I started this thread I have gone through all sorts of emotions from being stressed to my stomach to being totally mad to and to being relaxed and happy... Not necessarily in that order either. TTC can be very emotional, stressful and frustrating. Unfortunately the people who haven't experienced this may not understand these emotions and they can be your nearest and dearest. I experienced that I relaxed more after I saw an endocrinologist, got all my tests done and finally started a treatment. Also this thread is a great help as I can speak about everything that whizzes through my mind and I always get a positive response. :dust:

LynnB sorry about the mc and good luck with the results. :dust::dust: Hope we all get the sticky beans soon. :hugs:

Cypress, the thread I attached said the same thing that there isn't much to do about the high FSH. For the short luteal phase people use some herbal stuff and vitamins. VitB is one of them. But I am skeptical about all this cause we don't know how they effect the body exactly. I used VitB for a month which lengthened my cycle but I had a cyst that month so I stopped. I don't know if they were related, I just got put off. The dr's only suggest the Preganancy Conception vits...

CRC if you have your period after lunch your 1st day is the next day. The first day is the 1st morning when you experience the full flow. This is what I am told by 2 clinics.

MissyT I'm so sorry the bloomin witch got you. :hugs:




prayingtogod said:


> Future Mommie,
> 
> You are my shero. I just read your signature. After all of the things you've gone through, you are still positive. Hoping I can get to where you are.
> 
> Praying

:rofl: I like the SHERO hahaha

HA&Praying. I sometimes say to my husband "I'm gonna change you with a younger guy who has more energetic sperms and make 4 babies one after the other. Wish I thought of that 5 years ago" But only when I'm barking mad. Than "GOD" gives me a slap in my head and I come back to my senses after a cup of tea. :coffee: heheheheheee

xxx


----------



## sunshine71

Holy [email protected]! I just saw my previous post and saw that I wrote Titi, not Twinkle! Sorry guys!! :blush:

Okay - now I'll go and read the rest of the posts...


----------



## Cypress

Prayingtogod: You've come to the right place. I know *exactly* how you feel. I have felt exactly the same as you, and now I'm trying really hard to fight those feelings and stay positive. I can't change the past, so I'm trying not to think about what I could have done differently, and focus on what I can do from this day forward. First, please know that you've done nothing wrong, everything you've done has been right, and for the right reasons. Now, as you've been trying for over 6 months, you should consider getting checked out properly - I don't know how the medical system works where you are, but here in the UK my GP referred me to a Fertility Specialist, and I've just been given blood tests and an ultrasound, am due for an HSG test soon (to check tubes) and hubby had sperm analysis. Once my Fertility Specialist has all the results, she'll decide on a plan of action for us. I find that having this process in motion helps me stay positive. I also started a TTC Journal here on BnB, which I found really useful, just to have a place to collect all my thoughts and events. BTW, do you use the ovulation predictor sticks, or temperature recording, to help identify if/when you're ovulating? I use the sticks and find that useful (stressful, but useful too!). Big hugs to you, find out what's going on medically and then take it from there - in the meantime, try to stay positive - sending you lots of baby dust x


----------



## MrsJ08

Titi and Praying :hugs:
xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Dayzee- Welcome hope you get that smiley face soon, my cycle has been a little off since I stopped my fertility meds and I have my fingers crossed that I will get a smiley face by the weekend so I'm right there hoping with you.

Titi- I hope the 2 ww flies by and at the end you get your bfp! Snow??? ugh, it was sunny and 73 here in NC yesterday.....not that I'm trying to rub it in!! LOL

Missyt- I'm so sorry the witch showed!!! I'm sending hugs your way, I know what you mean about testing, it's a catch 22 your are bummed if you get a bfn when you test early and you're bummed if you wait so just do what you feel. It's ok to have a bad day and then dust yourself off and lets get back on the saddle. I'm rooting, hoping and praying for you!

Praying- you are so sweet but trust me I have my bad days, I'm learning to trust and lean on God. Its been a process and a struggle and I"m still not at the end of my season yet but I"m confident that Its coming soon. I totally understand where you are coming from, I'm 37 and will be 38 in May, I took all the necessary precautions too as a teen and even as an adult until I was married and we were financially secure to start trying and then this! I'm not going to say everything happens for a reason, I'm goin to just say your turn is coming. 

AFM- I am cd10 today and just starting my opk's I'm hoping my schedule is back on track and I will O on day 14, in the main time, my dh and I will bd enough to have it covered. I'm going to be confident and say this will be our month, and even if it isn't I will keep trying. This desire to be a mom is not going away even though I find myself praying that it will that lets me know that it's meant to be, and I will anticipate it until I'm told differently.

SN: Where is Rebekah?????


----------



## HappyAuntie

Rebekah's been posting regularly in the graduates thread, she just hasn't popped over here in a few days.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey FM, I'm here :hugs: 

I've had a bit of drama with the Dr.'s office and it feels somewhat like Deja Vu. I have Bacterial Vaginosis again though we've caught it early. I was waiting for my numbers which I finally got back. Beta was 13,809. I have my first sonogram appointment on Thursday so I'm praying to see how many are in there and hear a lovely heartbeat. Then I'm on to perinatologist next week.

I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and have questions and concerns I'd like answered. With all the issues with Dr.'s in my area if this doesn't work, we've decided we'll travel the two hours to Rochester for better care.

I didn't want to post my drama here to stress everyone out more than you already are.

all things are well now that I got my labs and I'm looking forward to the sonogram on Thursday to put my heart and spirit at ease.

Welcome to all the newbies:hi: as sad as I am to see you all here, I'm glad there's a place here for you. You'll find this thread comforting and the women in here just lovely. I look forward to seeing each and every one of you in the graduates thread!!!!!! :hug:

The key is not to give up or lose hope. My pregnancy happened by the grace of God in the 11th hour when I was told by medical staff it probably wouldn't happen. God had the final answer and proved quite a bit that HE is miraculous.

I think in my own issue with medical staff, I have to keep that in mind. He is the great physician. He's much stronger and smarter than man. :winkwink:


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah what's going on with the doc's hon? I thought hey were giving you extra care. They know about Jackson right? Post as you like cause we were all wondering abot you.

I had a bit of a hitch with this imune suppresser I'm taking. I told you guys about feeling tired and sore. Than I had my gums bleeding for a couple of days so I freaked out a bit about the side effects. The bleeding was quite a lot and this never happened before. I called the clinic but couldn't get through to a dr or a nurse for 1,5 days. So DH got to the phone and apparently had a go at them. Which I'm not too happy about but the dr called me back finally. I felt a bit bad afterwards as if I was being a weasel. Anyway he asked for a blood count test from me. So if that comes out clear I'll do the second dose tonight. I just want to get over this :shrug: so I can get on with IVF...

BTW I just came across this msg on one of the other threads I follow. I thought migt be useful

HI folks,
I know we are on the hotels thread and this is probably not the place to be saying this, but wheatgrass shots from the juice bar brought my FSH down from nearly 11 the month before treatment to under 6 the following month. If you can't get wheatgrass shots, try wheatgrass powder or capsules...
Hope this helps,


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- please keep posting here, we all want to follow and know whats going on with you! Please update us about the sonogram as soon as you can on Thursday! Praying for you, I just know everthing is going to be fine.

Skye- Yay for your hubby for having a go at them, I hope you this will so be resolved so you can get on with the IVF and your BFP!

AFM- I am cd 11 and started my opk's yesterday, I'm using strips right now and the second line is there today so I'm just waiting on it to get darker then I will use my digi opk just to make sure. There will be a lot of bd'ing going on this week and this weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- please keep posting here, we all want to follow and know whats going on with you! Please update us about the sonogram as soon as you can on Thursday! Praying for you, I just know everthing is going to be fine.
> 
> Skye- Yay for your hubby for having a go at them, I hope you this will so be resolved so you can get on with the IVF and your BFP!
> 
> AFM- I am cd 11 and started my opk's yesterday, I'm using strips right now and the second line is there today so I'm just waiting on it to get darker then I will use my digi opk just to make sure. There will be a lot of bd'ing going on this week and this weekend.

Oh yay!! Praying for a positive test this cycle. May God have His hands all over you, may the swimmies fertilitze the eggs and may you be with child VERY soon! In Jesus name I pray...AMEN!

Yes, I'll let you know what happens tomorrow. I'm excited. 

There seems to be alot going on over here with "glitches". The guys working on the apartment next door are smoking and it's coming through the vents and basement. It can cause preterm labor so I'm not a happy camper. Especially after we gave word to the landlord. They know they're not allowed, but they keep denying it. They'll sneak while we're gone and then we find out when we walk in the door. It's OBVIOUS! Not to mentioned my smelling is heightened with pregnancy. I don't mean to be a witch, but I WILL protect my baby at all cost!:growlmad:

The only way we'll seem to find peace is with our own home. Nobody can dictate what we can and cannot do, we don't have to subject ourselves with cigarette smoke. Granted there will be expenses WE'LL have to cover, but at least it will be "ours". We lost quite a chunk of our savings when our last landlord foreclosed on his properties and we were told to leave without notice. We were supposed to start looking for a place of our own last July but never got our sizeable deposit back and had to pay movers and two months rent with security deposit and dog fee's to get into this place. So there went our down payment for a home.

Now we have to save a bit more before we can try again AND I'm not sure it's the best time to buy a home anyways with being pregnant and having a new baby around. It's SO frustrating to be so up in the air sometimes.:shrug:

Skye, well when I mentioned I was feeling as though I had BV again they called me right in to check. So in that instance they ARE on top of things. They do know about Jackson and actually that's the reason they try to be proactive.

The issue is that for the second time, I was forgotten about. Never called after this last Beta which she said was crucial for viability and then she said the sonogram is to see "if" there's a baby in there. It REALLY puts me on edge. I was talking with another one of my friends the other day and she said with jackson it was a series of accidents...there's NO REASOn there should be a viability issue for me this early on as I didn't lose Jackson until 22wks. She wasn't sure why they were acting so stand-offish other than they don't want to give too much hope.

I was at the office the same day I had my beta done this week and while we were paying off our bill with the OB I asked to see a nurse because we had a couple concerns about the BV and some MUCUS I've been seeing while trying to treat the yeast from the meds from BV. She called the secretary back and told her she was too busy and she'd call me at the end of the day as she usually did for my beta labs. Hours and hours went past and I decided to call at 6pm because she said they usually stay that late. I got the answering service who said they all left at 4pm. So I was left freaking out about my Betas which were "STAT" for that day. Never had my questions answered or anything. In fact "I" had to call the next morning for my beta and progesterone count.

I haven't seen the Dr. in at least a year. It's been the nurse who does all the talking and consults with the Dr. and the physicians assistant, nurse practitioner or midwife are the ones who've done the procedures.

This was what happened when I was pregnant with Jackson. I would tell the nurse (At the perinatal center, which is different from this OB office) I lost my mucus plug and she kept saying everything was fine. NEVER was I able to see or talk with the perinatologist I had to go through her first. Because she refused to listen to me, not only did I lose my mucus plug, but Bacteria reached it's way up my cervix because there was no mucus plug protecting from it. It caused my amniotic sac to buldge through thus birthing my son too early.

It's kinda like Deja Vu here. The Dr.'s in my paticular area are REALLY cocky. They are the only ones in their field for 13 counties. Often they all feel as though there's no place else for us to go so we HAVE to go to them. We get treated like cattle. Get em in, get em out. 

The only other alternative is over 2 hours away in Rochester which I've heard time after time is the better place to go. However, Traveling back and fourth all the time...not to mention would we make it the two hour drive for delivery? THEN, my husband would have to go back and forth after delivery to be there with me. 

Anyways, all this stuff going on. I've just decided to just let it go and God will direct us with which directions to go for both our baby(ies) and the housing situation. There's not one thing I can control or that I can figure out what to do. I feel like a kid who can't make a decision. In fact, I think kids can sometimes make a decision better than I can right now. :rofl:

So there you have it. It's not the end of the world and there's a WHOLE lot to be grateful for. 

I think I'm just goin to start with being excited about see who's "knocking on my door" in my womb and to hear that lovely heartbeat. That's all I pray for right now!:happydance::winkwink:

Skye, I'm also sorry to see what's been going on over there with you. I pray you start feeling better soon so you can get back in the game. :thumbup::hugs::kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- you have the right attitude just trust in God to direct your path, he won't lead you wrong. Since your second option is 2 hrs away, and doesn't seem to be the best option right now, I would just be firm when it came to protecting my little one especially if you ever feel like something isn't right. I would call them every hour if necessary. It's ok to be a little pushy sometimes. The fact that you havn't seen the Dr in over a year seems unacceptable on so many levels!!!! What kind of practice are they running? I'm sure that everything is fine with your little bean and you should accept that this is your blessing and be excited about it. I know tomorrow when you see and hear that heart beat you are going to be over the moon and jumping up and down. You deserve this!!! Remember Philippians 4:6, *Be anxious about nothing*.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- you have the right attitude just trust in God to direct your path, he won't lead you wrong. Since your second option is 2 hrs away, and doesn't seem to be the best option right now, I would just be firm when it came to protecting my little one especially if you ever feel like something isn't right. I would call them every hour if necessary. It's ok to be a little pushy sometimes. The fact that you havn't seen the Dr in over a year seems unacceptable on so many levels!!!! What kind of practice are they running? I'm sure that everything is fine with your little bean and you should accept that this is your blessing and be excited about it. I know tomorrow when you see and hear that heart beat you are going to be over the moon and jumping up and down. You deserve this!!! Remember Philippians 4:6, *Be anxious about nothing*.

Thank you SO much my dear sweet friend.:hugs::kiss: I just needed to hear this today. :cry:

I've been REALLY on edge and I've wanted to be excited but for some reason satan knows how to play on our weaknesses. So I've been staying distant and putting a wall up which has caused me to be such a basket case with EVERYTHING around me. I've just felt over the past couple days that it's just time to let all that anxiety go and to remember that this is GODS miracle! He gets the glory for this. He's counted every hair on each little head and knows him.her or them since before they were in my womb. I have nothing to be afraid of with Him as my direction.:thumbup:

It's really hard to face the good when in the back of your mind you remember what happened last time. But I know it's time to move on. It's time to enjoy this pregnancy and THIS miracle that God placed before me.

Thank you!:hugs::flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Rebekah- You make me cry every time, I am so over the moon for you!!!! Your little 
one(s) are going to be so lucky!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Rebekah- You make me cry every time, I am so over the moon for you!!!! Your little
> one(s) are going to be so lucky!!!

Thank you so much.:hugs::kiss:

I was thinking about Christmas. This past Christmas we bought a stocking from Pottery Barn Kids and had Jackson's name put on it just to acknowledge he's still a part of our family even though he's our angel baby. This new year, we may be able to put up new stockings for children we hope to keep here on earth with us. If there were a praise emoticon I'd put it there. It will be so nice to have more joy during Christmas. I'm looking forward to tomorrows sonogram and hoping Doug and I keep it together. The last time we saw a child and heartbeat it was little Jackson Jeffrey's.:cry: I'm SO excited to see who's peeking through in my womb. I'm grateful to God for a second chance!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, I just have to say it again. I am so thankful that I found this forum. I can't stay away. I find it so easy to talk to those that know what I'm going through. I've found so much comfort, encouragement, and support in the few days that I've been a member.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies, I just have to say it again. I am so thankful that I found this forum. I can't stay away. I find it so easy to talk to those that know what I'm going through. I've found so much comfort, encouragement, and support in the few days that I've been a member.

I'm so glad you like it here. This thread as I've said several times before, is like no other. It's hard when your 35 or older ttc. We're just not where the young ladies in other threads are and frankly, I can do without the drama of arguments since I have enough drama in life.:winkwink:

The girls here before you and those who've "graduated" to the other thread are just an awesome bunch. As sad as it is to see more of you newbies joining because we understand where you've been, I think Gods plan is to keep this thread going for others like all of us who NEED this kind of support so when others "graduate" there will be more to take the lead and be there for one another. I have no doubt everyone will graduate in one way or another.

All is NOT lost for a child as we've seen with my example in the 11th hour when God provided this miracle. There are also other miraculous options out there for adoption which we plan to continue our journey that we started once we settle with child/ren.

I guess I'm an example of hope. over 10 years we were told it wouldn't happen. 8 years later we conceived without intervention but because of the accident, our son passed away. Now with intervention we have this beautiful second chance....but not before we started our adoption webpage which is empty right now. Empty, but I know we have a child in Ethiopia waiting for us too and more through the foster to adopt system too. 

God has a plan and I know He will reveal His plan in His time as he has with this pregnancy.:winkwink:

So don't lose hope!:happydance::flower:


----------



## prayingtogod

Mommy's Angel,

I don't even know you but I am ecstatic for you. Please know that I am Praying on your behalf. 


Future Mommie-have fun trying this week/weekend. Sending prayers your way too


----------



## prayingtogod

Cypress, 

I made an appoint with the RE today. Can't get in for 2 weeks. I'm hoping I can get some good news from there.


----------



## Cypress

This thread is so valuable it _needs _to keep going, or become its own sub-board in the 'TTC over 35' board!

Praying: That's great! 2 weeks seems quick to me (but believe me, I know how it can seem like forever!) With appointments, tests, follow-up appointments, further tests, etc etc (and the months tick by) I've had some success in having some appointments moved nearer by phoning up periodically to see if they have any cancellations.


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi all,

Well I have been reading this thread from the start and I am currently on page 150 so still have a very long way to go!

I feel like I know everyone like they are my friends in real life but you nothing about me and I don't even know if the same ladies are still posting in here after page 150 buy I will get to the end of this thread eventually.

I have to say how strong you all seem regarding the ttc situation and I admire the amount of knowledge, understanding and support that you give each other. 

I also know that in some of the sections of BnB are very cliquey and this section is the complete opposite.

A little bit about me, I turned 35 almost two weeks ago and WAS happily pregnant, OH will be 40 in June. I had a MMC so I am grieving for what should/could have been and trying to think positivley about the future. We were lucky enough to have only gone through two cycles of trying but I was already obsessing about OPK with the smiley faces and it never gave me a smiley face so was shocked that I did get pregnant, we also only :sex: once in December due to OH having a knee operation so again, we were very fortunate until now.

We are going to WTT and I'm going to be tracking my cycle as one thing I have learned from this thread is to gain as much information as possible.

Anyway, does anyone use the smiley faces OPK? I always tested FMU as it says on the leaflet inside yet googling says it should be done between 10am and 2pm?

Look forward to catching up with the thread and being part of this lovely group of ladies.

Thanks for reading if you got his far :flower:

Andrea XxX


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi Andrea and welcome! I know exactly how you feel about reading through this thread! :coffee: You do get to know everyone on here very quickly.

Very sorry about your mc. I haven't experienced pregnancy yet but couldn't imagine having it and then losing it. :hugs:

As for your OPK question: I use internet cheapies but my understanding is that no matter the type you shouldn't use fmu. Maybe that's why you were baffled by no smiley face but yet bfp? Definitely try in the middle of the day if you can. Oh and just so you know, after my line gets stronger, I start to test twice a day and have actually caught the surge at 8pm so 10 and 2 isn't really a necessary window imo.

Rebekkah: I'm so MAD at the medical staff for you! I don't know what I would do if I were you! I see your dilemma about wanting to switch to the clinic 2 hours away but realizing it's not very practical. I just really suggest that you stay on top of everything like you are, and have a strong voice. Let them know by speach and body language that you won't be pushed around. :ninja:

And :kiss: I totally know what you mean to say when you tell new people you are "sorry to see them here" because so many of your friends have been here too long, but remember that not all of us are necessarily having trouble TTC, we're just starting to try for our first and happen to be over 35. This isn't a "Struggling with TTC" thread, it's a "TTC #1 over 35" thread. And I know that within this group there are people who are struggling and I pray for them all the time, but not everyone is sad to be here. Some are optimistic. Me personally, I feel very optimistic about my chances to conceive quickly (although I don't know just yet as I won't be ttc for a couple of months still and it's all in God's hands), but I don't know... can't put it into words very well... I start to lose hope already when I start to hear words that lump all over35's into "will have lots of trouble ttc" type talk.(and not just your words) I hope this isn't taken offensively by you or anyone else at all because I'm trying to be diplomatic in this. I guess I'm just extra sensitive to it. I need positive thoughts and vibes. I may eat crow later (hopefully not), but in the meantime, as far as my situation goes the only thing I'm missing is that special ingredient that I will buy for $750/vial. And I'm hopeful I'll only need to buy one! :haha:

I don't know - maybe I just need another coffee. But I like the thought of us all being excited to be here. YAY! WE'RE MAKING OUR FIRST BABIES!!! :happydance: I'm naive - possibly. I'm overly optimistic - probably. But I hope to God I'm somewhat right and certainly hope I wasn't insensitive to anyone who is having trouble. Just speaking for those who aren't (yet - Heaven forbid). Love to you all. xo


----------



## lavalux

Andrea, Welcome to the thread! Love the ladies on here. Such encouragement and support. I haven't explored other threads on BnB, but from what I've heard, not everyone is as open and friendly as this one.

I've only been tracking with a BBT thermometer & OPKs since Jan. 1. It can be exhausting and stressful sometimes (especially as I get closer to ovulation), but I appreciate having as much information as possible. Btw, I use the Clear Blue Easy digital tests and like them a lot. I have gotten my + at different times of the day. In Jan, I was warned against using FMU so tested at 1 and 6. I got my + at 6 pm. This month, I tested 3 times a day to experiment a little. I tested at 8 am when I first woke up, 1 pm, and 6 pm. This time, I got a + at 8 am with FMU and a+ again at 1:30 pm. By the next morning, the smiley face was gone. So, I don't know. I would definitely recommend testing more than once a day so you don't miss your surge and try to do it at the same time each day, whenever you test. I also experimented with not eating or drinking for 4 hours before I tested, which was making me cracky. The last day, I ate & drank some water before and still got my + so that was good. Hope this helps.

One of my best friends who is your age got pregnant her first cycle in Dec and just learned a couple of weeks ago that her baby isn't viable. She was waiting to MC naturally, but she has finally broken down and purchased the pills her doctor prescribed and will induce the MC this weekend. I have been listening to her talk about her feelings and she is very sad, but also hopeful that they can try again so and conceive naturally in the next few months. I just wanted to tell you that although I've never been through that experience, I am sorry that it happened to you. I will be praying for you that you get pregnant with a sticky bean (as folks like to say on here) soon!

Ladies, have a great day!!!


----------



## lavalux

:rofl: I meant "cranky" not "cracky" ... brain isn't functioning well yet


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies can I join you? DH and I have been TTC since Aug, but I've only been 35 since Dec :winkwink:

My cycles are a bit all over the place so this month I used OPK's and conceive+. Got a +ve OPK on CD20 - and then they went on being +ve for the next 5 days :wacko::wacko: So not sure when exactly I O'd but I'm working on the theory it was probably the 1st or 2nd day of +ves?? Got lots of :sex: in so FX.

I'm in the TWW at the minute - 11DPO and trying NOT to test!! I was hoping to hold out until I was actually late, but DH has organised for us to go to a spa this weekend, so I'm going to test tomorrow. If it's a BFN I can at least console myself with nice spa treatments and wine...


----------



## sleonie

Hello :) :) :)

I'm 35 and just recovering from an ERPC yesterday. I have had two MMC's now, my first at 23 years old, and this one aged 35.

DH and i only tried for one cycle and got our BFP straight away - i'm hoping our next attempt will follow a similar pattern, but after reading people's stories on here, I think we will be lucky if that is the case.

It's hard to think about trying again when you have just lost one baby. I am not sure when we will start yet, but I guess time is not really on our side. Maybe in 2-3 months time from now.

In the meantime, I am going to diet and lose some weight and work on being as healthy as I can for the next attempt. I never thought that wanting a baby would consume my thoughts so much, but right now it is pretty much all I can think about...

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

prayingtogod said:


> Cypress,
> 
> I made an appoint with the RE today. Can't get in for 2 weeks. I'm hoping I can get some good news from there.

I know for me, the wait before that first appt seemed interminable! :hugs: But even though that first appt consisted of just talking with the RE for over an hour and a bunch of blood draws, I felt SO much better afterward - he really gave us some great info and put our minds at ease straight away. I hope you have a similar experience. :hugs: In the meantime, may I suggest writing down every little thought and question that pops into your head, no matter how irrelevant or ridiculous you may think it is, and take that to your appt and go over it with your RE. He should be happy to answer your questions, and it really will help your peace of mind. It's also easy to be overwhelmed during that appt and if you have your questions written down beforehand, you won't forget them while you're in there (and suddenly remember them as soon as you get home).



Neversaynever said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I have been reading this thread from the start and I am currently on page 150 so still have a very long way to go!
> 
> I feel like I know everyone like they are my friends in real life but you nothing about me and I don't even know if the same ladies are still posting in here after page 150 buy I will get to the end of this thread eventually.
> 
> I have to say how strong you all seem regarding the ttc situation and I admire the amount of knowledge, understanding and support that you give each other.
> 
> I also know that in some of the sections of BnB are very cliquey and this section is the complete opposite.
> 
> A little bit about me, I turned 35 almost two weeks ago and WAS happily pregnant, OH will be 40 in June. I had a MMC so I am grieving for what should/could have been and trying to think positivley about the future. We were lucky enough to have only gone through two cycles of trying but I was already obsessing about OPK with the smiley faces and it never gave me a smiley face so was shocked that I did get pregnant, we also only :sex: once in December due to OH having a knee operation so again, we were very fortunate until now.
> 
> We are going to WTT and I'm going to be tracking my cycle as one thing I have learned from this thread is to gain as much information as possible.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone use the smiley faces OPK? I always tested FMU as it says on the leaflet inside yet googling says it should be done between 10am and 2pm?
> 
> Look forward to catching up with the thread and being part of this lovely group of ladies.
> 
> Thanks for reading if you got his far :flower:
> 
> Andrea XxX

Welcome, Never! :hi: And wow, if you're going back and reading from the start, you are really dedicated! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I've had two myself, so I know how hard it is. I'm glad you found us.

As for FMU with OPKs, frankly, that's what I always do simply for the sake of convenience. FMU is already quite concentrated so you don't have to go through the annoyance of not drinking and holding your pee for four hours in the middle of the day. (And Lava, I don't think it's necessary to not eat before testing. The main thing is your urine needs to be quite concentrated, so you have to hold your pee for several hours before testing - that's the only reason it's recommended that you not drink - makes it easier to not pee.) I always use the digital clearblue with the smiley face as well, and yes, it says inside that FMU is ok to use. Best advice (and this really goes for all things TTC) is to just avoid google. There is so much misinformation out there in the www that you really have to make sure you're not substituting anecdotal evidence for medical information. The manufacturer says FMU is ok, so it's ok. The reason lots of people test in the afternoon is because the surge tends to hit in the afternoon. I have a regular cycle so I started to keep track of when to expect the smiley and made sure we started :sex: regularly a day or two before then. Sometimes I test in the afternoon just for kicks and giggles, but my reliable, standard test time has always been fmu. One other thing on the topic - the only thing that really matters is the first positive. The surge in LH is what triggers ovulation, not how long the LH surge lasts - how long you test positive is irrelevant, so feel free to continue testing after that first positive if you're curious, but it can be a waste of money and tests. 



jennybobenny said:


> And :kiss: I totally know what you mean to say when you tell new people you are "sorry to see them here" because so many of your friends have been here too long, but remember that not all of us are necessarily having trouble TTC, we're just starting to try for our first and happen to be over 35. This isn't a "Struggling with TTC" thread, it's a "TTC #1 over 35" thread. And I know that within this group there are people who are struggling and I pray for them all the time, but not everyone is sad to be here. Some are optimistic. Me personally, I feel very optimistic about my chances to conceive quickly (although I don't know just yet as I won't be ttc for a couple of months still and it's all in God's hands), but I don't know... can't put it into words very well... I start to lose hope already when I start to hear words that lump all over35's into "will have lots of trouble ttc" type talk.(and not just your words) I hope this isn't taken offensively by you or anyone else at all because I'm trying to be diplomatic in this. I guess I'm just extra sensitive to it. I need positive thoughts and vibes. I may eat crow later (hopefully not), but in the meantime, as far as my situation goes the only thing I'm missing is that special ingredient that I will buy for $750/vial. And I'm hopeful I'll only need to buy one! :haha:
> 
> I don't know - maybe I just need another coffee. But I like the thought of us all being excited to be here. YAY! WE'RE MAKING OUR FIRST BABIES!!! :happydance: I'm naive - possibly. I'm overly optimistic - probably. But I hope to God I'm somewhat right and certainly hope I wasn't insensitive to anyone who is having trouble. Just speaking for those who aren't (yet - Heaven forbid). Love to you all. xo

Good point, Jenny. Thanks for bringing back the optimism! There are women on here with a broad range of experiences, and we shouldn't expect that everyone will have trouble. There are quite a few on the graduates thread who are happily halfway through with their first pregnancy without a complication in sight. Especially for those of us who've been here in limbo for a long time, it's easy to start thinking we'll all have a hard time, but we won't. Statistically we're more likely to have a hard time than women under 35, but statistically we're also ALL likely to end up with healthy babies sooner or later! So thank you for helping adjust MY focus, for sure. :flower:

And OMG I had no idea donor sperm was so expensive! :shock:



Conina said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? DH and I have been TTC since Aug, but I've only been 35 since Dec :winkwink:

Welcome, Conina! :hi: Your spa weekend sounds fabulous. 




sleonie said:


> Hello :) :) :)
> 
> I'm 35 and just recovering from an ERPC yesterday. I have had two MMC's now, my first at 23 years old, and this one aged 35.
> 
> DH and i only tried for one cycle and got our BFP straight away - i'm hoping our next attempt will follow a similar pattern, but after reading people's stories on here, I think we will be lucky if that is the case.
> 
> It's hard to think about trying again when you have just lost one baby. I am not sure when we will start yet, but I guess time is not really on our side. Maybe in 2-3 months time from now.
> 
> In the meantime, I am going to diet and lose some weight and work on being as healthy as I can for the next attempt. I never thought that wanting a baby would consume my thoughts so much, but right now it is pretty much all I can think about...
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!

Welcome, sleonie! :hi: I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs: I know how hard it is, but you still have lots of time. So take as long as you need to get your hearts put back together. I know after my first mc we waited a long time to get back to ttc, almost 7 months. But after my 2nd, we got back to it as soon as we were allowed. It just depends on what's right for you - that's the only thing that matters. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, very weird day already and it's only 10am! Today is our engage-iversary - we got engaged 13 years ago today. :happydance: So that's a happy thing. We have season tickets to our city's repertory theatre company and one of our shows happens to be tonight, so we were pretty excited to have an automatic date event for our engage-iversary. We picked a nice restaurant to go to beforehand and everything was going to be great. Because we have season tickets, I usually don't even pay attention to what play is coming up, I just know what night our tickets are for and we just show up. So last night I mentioned to DH that I didn't even know what tonight's play was about (it's a world premiere, so I'd never even heard of it). He said, "I think it's about pregnancy." :huh: :sad1: :sad2: I researched it online and he's right. Cue my desire to binge eat and cry. So yeah, I don't care that we've already paid for these tickets, we will not be going to the theatre tonight. I do not have to subject myself to a 90-minute one-man play extolling the thrill and excitement of a man whose wife is pregnant with their first child, complete with happy ending. It may or may not have upset me, I don't know. But I don't need to find out. The play has no intermission, so we wouldn't even have the option of politely leaving during intermission if it was too upsetting. So we're just not going! We'll find some other way to celebrate tonight. Or we may just plop on our butts in our pj's and read, but we are NOT going to see that play. :thumbup:

And an interesting tidbit on the news this morning - a new Harvard study has found that infertile women who participate in a support group have a 50% greater chance of conceiving in any given cycle than women who do not participate in a support group. The blurb they discussed on the news did not specify whether online support was included in that study, but for my own mental health I am going to pretend it does. So THANK YOU to each and every one of you for being here and lending your support! I know you're not all struggling with infertility, but I am and you are my support group, so I'm just gonna go with it. :winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

Praying- wow 2 weeks before you see the FS, that is quick, I hope you get good news. You are so right about this thread the ladies are so thoughtful and encouraging, I think everyone who comes to this thread loves it here. 

Andrea- Welcome, I use OPK digitals and in the past I haven't missed my smiley face, but after reading some of the comments I've decided to test later in the moring and probably a couple times a day as I get closer to the weekend. We are doing lots of bd'ing so hopefully I will have it all covered.

Conina- Welcome and good luck, I hope you get your bfp!

Sleonie- Welcome, I hope this 1st cycle back at ttc brings you a bfp! You will love it here. 

Jenny-There are several ladies in this thread who have sturggled with ttc, and there are ladies here that are just getting started and want to chat with ladies that are 35+ and ttc #1, regardless of which you are, I think that the thread is encouraging to everyone, it's not at all sad in my opinion, it's everyone coming to express how they feel on a given day, share what they are going thru, and encourage others, whether you have been trying for 1 month or 5 years. It is a drama free thread and we are like a little family, that is why I love it here, and I love the ladies that post here!

AFM- Nothing new here, just waiting to O


----------



## Neversaynever

HA thanks for the prompt repsonse :) going from the month that I did use OPK, I used FMU for the tests and I tested on CD12 through to CD17 and never got a smiley face. We :sex: CD15 only as I had gone out to a reunion and my OH commented on how good I looked :blush: and he had a knee op on my CD 17 so was out of action so to speak! I had come off BCP in the October after 15 years and my cycles had remained 29 days (same as before I went on BCP).

I don't know, I just want to be fully armed to try again. I can see from the posts that it wouldn't be unheard of to have another MC and that's something that right now, not sure I want to go through again but again, if you don't try then you'll never know.

I also remember seeing MA coming over to first trimester and saw your siggy and felt deep pain at how you must have felt and to have the strength to try again. Imagine my shock at seeing you on this thread and I am now following your story over here.

I am trying to keep positive, now on page 170 and I will get there.

Big :hugs: and :dust: to everyone :flower:

Andrea XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> Jenny-There are several ladies in this thread who have sturggled with ttc, and there are ladies here that are just getting started and want to chat with ladies that are 35+ and ttc #1, regardless of which you are, I think that the thread is encouraging to everyone, it's not at all sad in my opinion, it's everyone coming to express how they feel on a given day, share what they are going thru, and encourage others, whether you have been trying for 1 month or 5 years. It is a drama free thread and we are like a little family, that is why I love it here, and I love the ladies that post here!

Also very well said, FM! :thumbup: I LOVE our little family here!! :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: There is always something to learn from everyone, and it has FAR less drama than my real family! :haha:


----------



## jennybobenny

FM: I agree completely. And I hope no one thinks I was trying to start drama. Just wanted to express myself. :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Conina said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? DH and I have been TTC since Aug, but I've only been 35 since Dec :winkwink:
> 
> My cycles are a bit all over the place so this month I used OPK's and conceive+. Got a +ve OPK on CD20 - and then they went on being +ve for the next 5 days :wacko::wacko: So not sure when exactly I O'd but I'm working on the theory it was probably the 1st or 2nd day of +ves?? Got lots of :sex: in so FX.
> 
> I'm in the TWW at the minute - 11DPO and trying NOT to test!! I was hoping to hold out until I was actually late, but DH has organised for us to go to a spa this weekend, so I'm going to test tomorrow. If it's a BFN I can at least console myself with nice spa treatments and wine...

Hi Conia
Ohh good luck for your test & welcome. Im quite new here too so glad to have you on board . :hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

Silly me ladies. I took a second look at the appointment card. I thought my appointment with the RE was in March, it's actually April 8th instead of March 8th. I guess I was so excited to get in I read the dates wrong.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

For anyone interested, I posted the latest development from today's appointment. Here

Andrea, Welcome :hi: You will love it here. My story is one that started from an accident, so it's not your norm. However, I'm proof there's second chances. Everything is looking good so far. :thumbsup. There was a gal on "Graduates" thread who had a similar background as me with a loss and she finally gave birth to her child. So there are all kinds of lovely Rainbow babies around. Don't give up dear friend.


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah, it al seems a bit of a worrying situation to me. If the maternity unit isn't careful, overworked or understaffed they might end up having serious consequences as what happened with poor you and Jackson. On the other hand 2 hour drive really doesn't make sense either. It would be too stressful to drive 2 hrs when your are having the birth. So this hospital you are at is mor convenient but you need to guarantee that you will have enough and the right treatment during pregnancy. It looks like you won't get it unless you ask it. You should either go see their boss, or senior. Make it clear to them that you have already lost a a child because of their negligence. You have fallen pregnant with difficulty after waiting for so long. Every baby to be born and the expectant mum is important but you need to make them understand that you need their extra attention. If you can't do this through the senior staff than you must find out the name of the best nurse and the dr and try to be in their care. You can perhaps get a name by asking around. Especially the student drs and nurses would know who is good. If the you can't talk to a senior confide in a nurse to get her to help you.
Pregnancy stage is one thing and birth is another. If you establish to have their attention from the beginning you would save yourself a lot of head ache I believe. Good luck hon xxx

FM how did it go with the OPK's did you get your smiley :)?

Praying, I'm glad you find comfort here. Stick in there and join the fun then hhahahaha :))) 2 week wait is not too long no worries, it will go quick.

:hi: Andrea, I'm sorry that you had a MC, very sad. But it is good news that you fell pregnant so easily before and you are only just 35. Unfortunately a lot of women experience MC before their first born. I hope you would have a sticky bean soon.

Jenny TTC'ing comes with a lot of stress usually if it prolongs and the people who hang out in here may experience it one way or another. That doesn't mean that this thread is a self pitying thread at all. On the contrary everyone try to support and lift each other if one of us has a rough time. Keeping positive is really important while TTC. I hope you would get your BFp in the first trial :))) But even if you don't I'm sure you would still find yourself able to keep positive cause that is the only way to keep going. How is your dady hunting going? Have you set yoursef a target time yet? And are you going to have an IUI? 

Guys I need to go watch my favorite Murder_Crime series now. Otherwise my DH will be moaning all night. Rest is tomorrow
xxx


----------



## pablo797

HappyAuntie said:


> prayingtogod said:
> 
> 
> Cypress,
> 
> 
> Good point, Jenny. Thanks for bringing back the optimism! There are women on here with a broad range of experiences, and we shouldn't expect that everyone will have trouble. There are quite a few on the graduates thread who are happily halfway through with their first pregnancy without a complication in sight. Especially for those of us who've been here in limbo for a long time, it's easy to start thinking we'll all have a hard time, but we won't. Statistically we're more likely to have a hard time than women under 35, but statistically we're also ALL likely to end up with healthy babies sooner or later! So thank you for helping adjust MY focus, for sure. :flower:
> 
> 
> HA and all others, just finished my twelve weeks without incident. Had sonogram and everything is healthy and good. Keep the faith!! xxx AnnaClick to expand...


----------



## skye2010

Lava I'm really sorry about your friend, it must be so painful to go through it. Poor thing. Send my love even though I don't know her.

Hi Conina :) Welcome here. Hope it is a BFP so you can celebrate in the spa ;)))

Hi Sleonie :)) Welcome. Everybody here has different stories and some of us been here for a while now but don't take that on yourself cause some of the ladies here got their BFP's really quickly and already moved on. Some even had the baby. So don't worry. I hope you move on quick too.

HA so romantic you celebrate yur engageiversary. :)) hahaha.. Maybe the support groups release the tension and nervousness and the women relax. Why not the online support group. Maybe it's even better cause you can just get online whenever you need it or feel like. more instant after all.

FM I like what you wrote about the thread, I love reading your msgs and everyone who is on this thread xxx Thank you for being here .

Neversaynever, don't worry too much about the passed messages if they are making you feel sad. I noticed that there is a few new people here who have been scared by the experiences of us who has been hanging out here for a while. As I said before everyone has different experiences and why some of us took so long for baring a healthy child or even concieving may not be relevant to you at all. Any one of us in this thread, no matter how long we have been here has a chance of concieving any time now. If we all did not believe that we would have given up trying anyway. Just carry on from the recent msgs if you like and if there is anything you want to know about any of our personal issues we would all update gladly. 

Hey Pablo, great that you are both well xxx

I'm having a bit of a :wacko: day. I had all the muscle soreness yesterday again and now I have a dry mouth and diarrhea. Not chic at all. I hope having all the side effects mean that the meds are working better. :) 

I will have a driving lesson in an hour. After debating for such a long time, I finally got my courage together and just went for it. :) My second day at the wheel. Yaaaay... I got 40 hours lesson pack. Maybe it's too much, I don't know, but I mix left and right a lot so I wanted to give myself enough time before the test. 

Also London has the spring for the first time today.We have a bright sun. So nice...:flower: Funny I became British so quickly. Can't stop talking about the bloomin weather. hhhaahaha 
Have a great day all xxx


----------



## jennybobenny

skye2010 said:


> Jenny TTC'ing comes with a lot of stress usually if it prolongs and the people who hang out in here may experience it one way or another. That doesn't mean that this thread is a self pitying thread at all. On the contrary everyone try to support and lift each other if one of us has a rough time. Keeping positive is really important while TTC. I hope you would get your BFp in the first trial :))) But even if you don't I'm sure you would still find yourself able to keep positive cause that is the only way to keep going. How is your dady hunting going? Have you set yoursef a target time yet? And are you going to have an IUI?
> xxx

Thanks Skye! I really fear I didn't communicate my feelings properly and may have offended people. I don't think this is a self-pity type thread, I just wanted to point out that not every newbie here is "sad to join" because not everyone is having trouble TTCing just because they're over 35. I honestly have much respect for all ladies here and truly hope I didn't upset anyone.

That being said, yes I am having an IUI with donor sperm. I have "browsed online" but haven't made my final pick yet. I'm waiting until I talk to my clinic because I understand some clinics only deal with specific banks so it would be a shame to purchase sperm from a bank my clinic doesn't even want to deal with!

I have my first appointment with the doctor on May 9. I will have a preliminary exam and consultation with him. Then I have to go see a psychiatrist (apparantly everyone using Therapuetic Donor Insemination Therapy has to see her even if they have a partner). I need at least one visit with her but maybe more if she thinks it's required. Then I go BACK to the RE for at least one or maybe two more visits and then the nurses will meet with me and "teach me how to chart my cycles and use OPK's" although I've been doing that since August so we should be able to breeze through all that. After all is said and done, I'm expecting I should be ready to finally get the procedure done by Summer. My Jenny Renny reading said I'd get a BFP in November from a cycle that starts in October with one attempt beforehand that fails. And it's a girl. She even said my donor would have light brown hair, fair skinned and well travelled. Interesting since I would like to choose a donor that has similar features to me in order to up my chances of my baby looking like me so there are even less temptations for strangers to ask questions about the father. I guess we'll see. I just got the reading for a bit of fun. 

Oh and HA, yes the sperm is expensive! It's the worst part! LOL I want an Open Identity donor so if my child wants to when they're 18, they can find the donor dad. OI donors are more expensive by a 100 or 200 bucks per vial. It's worth it though I think. And the shipping is a rip off. Over $100 per shipment and then about $50 for the return of the container! ugh! This is why my life currently consists of Blockbuster and at-home Pedicures! :haha:

Have a great weekend everyone! :happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Jenny we cross posted at the same time :)))

I think it was great you actually mentioned it. As I wrote on my previous msg I noticed some new girls are a little freaked out by our experiences. I don't know I think it's really easy to come to this thread and use it as a venting tool since there isn't much other places to do that. After all if you vent about infertility usually you get unwanted reactions from people who hasn't gone through it. 

So where did you get this reading then? And what was it? A tarrot, palm reading, coffee cup? Which one. Now you got my full attention, being a highly superstitious girl who is into coffee cup readings :) hahhahahaha. Were you recommended this person?

I think open id donor is better too. I would have definitely chosen that option if I was doing it. Everyone wants to know their ancesters. :)) You know where our different facial expression's features ticks etc come from.

And as for the expense, I guess you do that expense while u r going out with someone anyway. Add up all the hairdresser, nail parlour, restaurant bills, traveling costs etc for the dates + wedding etc... U might still be saving. hhhahhhhahha ;)


----------



## jennybobenny

skye2010 said:


> And as for the expense, I guess you do that expense while u r going out with someone anyway. Add up all the hairdresser, nail parlour, restaurant bills, traveling costs etc for the dates + wedding etc... U might still be saving. hhhahhhhahha ;)


:rofl: Yes you're very right about that! Especially in my most recent relationship where I felt like I was paying for EVERYTHING!! LOL

As for the Jenny Renny reading - I think she does Tarot as when she mentioned my donor she mentioned he came up as Wands. "(Donor shows both times as a Wand - so he's either a Sagittarius, Leo or Aries - light brown hair, fair features and well travelled.)" I heard of her through another board somewhere - either B&B or FF or somewhere. It cost $8 and you fill out a general questionnaire with your bdate and stuff and she emails you back within a day. There's a couple of threads around here where ladies are comparing how right she was and I saw quite a few who got it bang on so I thought what the heck? I can't remember her web but you could find her through google I'm sure.


----------



## skye2010

Woow great tip. I actually did see those threads and I was tempted but than I backed off cause I didn't know which one was right.
Sagittarious loves traveling (My DH) and very independent. 
Leo is a great companion if a tad too show offy. So you might need to save more for your daughters sartorial taste if she takes after her dad.:))) They love gold and crystals.
Aries is how a ram is when it's charging. Very stubborn but they are extremely targeted, and successful people. So maybe the swimmies might take after ahhhaahaha


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies!

Skye- no smiley face yet, I plan on testing again when I get home this afternoon, and to test two times a day so that I don't miss it. I hope it is near and my cycle isn't still wacky. I hope you are right about the meds and the side effects are because they are working, I can't wait until you are back on the ttc bandwagon!!! I love your post too, you ROCK! :) 

Pablo- I'm glad everything is healthy and moving in the right direction.

MA- yay for the little one and the strong heartbeat, see I told you everything was going to be just fine. Keep us posted over here and I guess I will have to root for you over in the ttc grad thread!!!

AFM- no smiley face yet but still have my fingers crossed that it is coming. If my cycle is still wacky this month dh and I have decided to go ahead back to my RE and try one last iui before proceeding to IVF. I'm praying for guidence and for God to direct my path and close any doors that he doesn't want us to pass thru. I'm not negative about this cycle only a positive attitude here, and if this isn't it, our plan is to go back to the RE.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Skye- no smiley face yet, I plan on testing again when I get home this afternoon, and to test two times a day so that I don't miss it. I hope it is near and my cycle isn't still wacky. I hope you are right about the meds and the side effects are because they are working, I can't wait until you are back on the ttc bandwagon!!! I love your post too, you ROCK! :)
> 
> Pablo- I'm glad everything is healthy and moving in the right direction.
> 
> MA- yay for the little one and the strong heartbeat, see I told you everything was going to be just fine. Keep us posted over here and I guess I will have to root for you over in the ttc grad thread!!!
> 
> AFM- no smiley face yet but still have my fingers crossed that it is coming. If my cycle is still wacky this month dh and I have decided to go ahead back to my RE and try one last iui before proceeding to IVF. I'm praying for guidence and for God to direct my path and close any doors that he doesn't want us to pass thru. I'm not negative about this cycle only a positive attitude here, and if this isn't it, our plan is to go back to the RE.

Well, you can root for me, but I'm rooting for you to be with me in a month or two. :winkwink::flower: Come Oooooooooooooooooooon :bfp::hugs:

Titi, have we any news yet? I'm waiting PATIENTLY. Or trying anyways. :lol:

Skye, I too am waiting for you to get back on the bandwagon. Hurry :bfp:

I miss Twinkle and Hearty.

Hope all the newbies are doing well!:flower:


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah I miss Hearty and Twinkle too :flower:
I think Hearty is in a confused state worrying about the surgery cost :(

Thanks girls ;)) hahahaha I hope FM and I jump in your wagon soon. hhahaaaa

Weird I had a lot of EWCM this month after the med. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to be pregnant. That must be a good sign. The effects stays for a few months so I can start hopefully next cycle. :)

Missyt, you haven't been around for a while. Are you all right hon?


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. My computer got hit with a darn worm so I can only catch up with you on my phone. Computer is totally infected. Have try to take it to be fixed. Ugh!

MA- thanks for asking after me. Feeling ok but still a little crampy and had a little nausea this morning. I had my blood tests yesterday and my progesterone is 40 so that is great. But they had to up my thyroid medication b/c my TSH count was 4 and should be no more than 3. So hopefully that rectifies itself this week. Glad to be done with week 1 of the TWW! At 8 dpo. A couple of more days to go! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, my first injectables+IUI cycle was a bust. :cry: I'm not supposed to test until Monday, but I noticed yesterday that my boobs no longer hurt (they've been killing me ever since the trigger shot) and had lost their "fullness". Then today (TMI warning) when I've inserted my progesterone suppositories, I have lots of brown blood. Clearly the only thing preventing AF from starting at this point is the suppositories. I'll test in the morning, but I'm sure AF will be here as soon as I stop the suppositories. I have been in a really crappy mood for the last day and a half because of it. I finally told DH tonight that I knew what was coming so he'd understand why I've been so bitchy today. 

Now we just have to decide what to do next month - move straight on to another medicated IUI cycle, or take a mental health break... DH wants to go straight on to another medicated cycle, but I want to take a break... I suppose we have until cd4 to decide. (That's when I'll need to start the meds, if we're going to do them.) I want to take next month off because I need to regroup and recharge my desire to go through with all this. The longer it takes us to get a BFP, the more discouraged I get. I've so had enough of this. I'm not ready to give up completely, but I feel like taking a month off from testing and poking and sex by the calendar might give me a renewed attitude to keep on trying. DH, on the other hand, feels even more pressure to conceive with each month that passes. He is feeling the stress of my biological clock and fears that each month makes me another month older and thus makes it another bit harder to get pregnant. So he wants to jump right in to another medicated cycle. He's afraid that if we take a month off and then still can't get pregnant then he'll feel regret for not trying this month, like maybe that was the month we were destined to get a BFP and we didn't do our part to get it. (Am I making any sense here?) 

Anyway, I'm working on my list of pros and cons of what to do next cycle. And feeling miserable. I went to dinner with some college girlfriends last night and it was awful. I was the only childless one there which, in and of itself, doesn't bother me. I love them and I love their kids. What the problem was, though, was that I had absolutely nothing to talk about all evening because for the last month (since the last time we all got together), the only thing I've done with my life is try to get pregnant. The only books I've read have been infertility books. And they all know what we're going through and I normally wouldn't mind talking about it, but I knew already last night that I'm not pg now and I didn't want to cry at dinner so I just fake laughed my way through the evening and added nothing to the conversation. 

God, I just feel completely sh*tty. I want to climb in bed and not get out of it for a few weeks. Just give me some flannel and some kleenex and let me cry for a few days. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, my first injectables+IUI cycle was a bust. :cry: I'm not supposed to test until Monday, but I noticed yesterday that my boobs no longer hurt (they've been killing me ever since the trigger shot) and had lost their "fullness". Then today (TMI warning) when I've inserted my progesterone suppositories, I have lots of brown blood. Clearly the only thing preventing AF from starting at this point is the suppositories. I'll test in the morning, but I'm sure AF will be here as soon as I stop the suppositories. I have been in a really crappy mood for the last day and a half because of it. I finally told DH tonight that I knew what was coming so he'd understand why I've been so bitchy today.
> 
> Now we just have to decide what to do next month - move straight on to another medicated IUI cycle, or take a mental health break... DH wants to go straight on to another medicated cycle, but I want to take a break... I suppose we have until cd4 to decide. (That's when I'll need to start the meds, if we're going to do them.) I want to take next month off because I need to regroup and recharge my desire to go through with all this. The longer it takes us to get a BFP, the more discouraged I get. I've so had enough of this. I'm not ready to give up completely, but I feel like taking a month off from testing and poking and sex by the calendar might give me a renewed attitude to keep on trying. DH, on the other hand, feels even more pressure to conceive with each month that passes. He is feeling the stress of my biological clock and fears that each month makes me another month older and thus makes it another bit harder to get pregnant. So he wants to jump right in to another medicated cycle. He's afraid that if we take a month off and then still can't get pregnant then he'll feel regret for not trying this month, like maybe that was the month we were destined to get a BFP and we didn't do our part to get it. (Am I making any sense here?)
> 
> Anyway, I'm working on my list of pros and cons of what to do next cycle. And feeling miserable. I went to dinner with some college girlfriends last night and it was awful. I was the only childless one there which, in and of itself, doesn't bother me. I love them and I love their kids. What the problem was, though, was that I had absolutely nothing to talk about all evening because for the last month (since the last time we all got together), the only thing I've done with my life is try to get pregnant. The only books I've read have been infertility books. And they all know what we're going through and I normally wouldn't mind talking about it, but I knew already last night that I'm not pg now and I didn't want to cry at dinner so I just fake laughed my way through the evening and added nothing to the conversation.
> 
> God, I just feel completely sh*tty. I want to climb in bed and not get out of it for a few weeks. Just give me some flannel and some kleenex and let me cry for a few days. :cry::cry::cry:

HA, I understand your frustration and need to take a break. If that's what you feel is right, you know your body enough to make the right decision. I will say this though...this is only your first cycle with injectables. While it DOES make emotions more intense, it's also given you the drugs in your system. Quitting before your body has even had the chance to find the right doseage could having you starting from square one again when you DO pick up.

The decision is yours dear and again, we tend to know when our bodies need rest so if this is the time, then sit it out and regroup. 

Usually injectables can take up to three cycles or longer to get pregnant. Mine was just three cycles but it took awhile. I actually hyperstimulated so it put me out on a mandatory break in between. What ended up working for me was two vials of menopur and two of bravelle daily....I was SLOW to respond and as you remember, they were ready to give up on me.

This process with injectables ISN'T easy by any means. The sonograms, the blood labs, the injectables, the trigger shots, the progesterone and then the 2ww. It takes a toll on us emotionally and of course with the added hormones it's heightened.

I think your correct in waiting it out a little bit to see how you'll feel and then make the decision. Rushing before your ready wouldn't be good either. I think you have a great head on your shoulders by weighing the pro's and con's for YOU. 

The good thing is MANY MANY MANY women get pregnant on injectables. It WILL happen. I can't give you the proper time, but it will. They just have to find the right doseage your body needs. :hugs::kiss::flower:

Updated to say, I also think we got pregnant NOT on the swimmies from the IUI but maybe a few of the days we had :sex: After our IUI, we had :sex: every other day until CD 22 for me. The baby is measuring a week smaller which tells me that the IUI date wasn't the winner but one of those days my husband and I did this on our own. I laid with my legs up for twenty minutes each time. Maybe this will give you some hope and something like this may work for you and your husband in the future.


----------



## laney_bee

I'm 37 and have been TTC since I was 34. Finally got a BFP after lots of hardship. Hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

laney_bee said:


> I'm 37 and have been TTC since I was 34. Finally got a BFP after lots of hardship. Hoping for a sticky bean.

Hi Laney. Congrats! Come join us over at the "graduates" thread. Those of us who've graduated from ttc to bfp. Graduates Thread HERE


----------



## skye2010

HA, I'm sorry that you are sad hon xxx but you still have a chance untill tomorrow. "The boobs and the brown discharge doesn't mean much." is what my nurses told me. 

If not, keep going is a logical choice but not the best psychologically if you don't want it. It's hard to say from outside. Just see how you feel. It is very frustrating going through all that and finding yourself empty handed again. Definitely talk to your dr, they would have the better suggestion. :hugs::hugs:
I hope you can rest for today. And pls update when you had the test. :hugs::hugs:

Hi Laney B congratulations and thank you for the encouragement. I wish you sticky baby.:flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

It's official - :bfn: this morning.


----------



## Traskey

Awwww, i'm sorry HA :hugs:

I read this thread, more than I post, but I didn't want to read and run. You've tried so hard this cycle. I have everything X for the next one, whatever you decide to do (break or no break from the meds).


----------



## jennybobenny

HA - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Unfortunately I'm out - tested on Fri and BFN, then :witch: arrived on Sat :cry: Had a crappy day at work on Fri also so the weekend has been crap in general, and that was even when we were away at the spa. Really thought it was my month :cry::cry:


----------



## jennybobenny

And :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too! 

I expect, that when it is my turn and the BFNs come (hopefully very few), I will be breaking out the red wine and chocolate on AF days!
mmmmm.... red wine and chocolate.... my AF is almost here and even though I'm not TTC yet, I'd still technically get a BFN if I tested... hmmmm... *goes searching cupboard for chocolate while uncorking wine bottle * :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies

Thought I'd drop by and say Hi to everyone, I'm 37. Well 38 thias year and TTC 1st child. Had 5 m/c's and 1 ectopic in February 11, so about to start TTC in March/April.
Hope we all get our BFP's soon xxx


----------



## LeeC

Meant to say how much I'm looking forward to the dreaded 2ww - NOT!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HA and Conina. So sorry ladies. :cry: I pray soon you'll both have your little ones. I know this process isn't an easy one. It's hard to brush yourself off and start over again, but the end result will be SO worth it. You'll both have little ones to hold. Take the time to grieve, then move forward.

Conina, are you trying natural or are you using fertility treatment of some sort?! I'm sorry this month didn't work out. I know it's SO HARD. :hugs:

Hi Lee, welcome to the group. I'm sure you'll find the ladies lovely here. I'm sorry about your mc's. My husband and I lost our son preterm. It's a rough road but I not only wish you well with your :bfp: but also that you carry safely to term a healthy and happy little one. :hug:


----------



## Conina

MA - just natural at the minute, OPKs and Conceive+.


----------



## skye2010

Ha that is so crap! I'm sorry hon. :hug::hug: This just wasn't your month. Keep in mind that you still have others paths to explore. You have been preggie before, you will be again and you will get your baby in the end. Blanket, dvd, soup, rice pudding, chocolate cake, whatever comfort you like I hope u r having it right now...

Conina I'm sorry the witch got you and you had an unpleasant weekend in the end. :hugs::hugs: Good luck next month..

Hi Leee, welcome to the thread. I love your cuties... Is that a boy and a girl? 

:dust::dust: All....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Conina said:


> MA - just natural at the minute, OPKs and Conceive+.

Ah, this was the frustrating route for me. I have pcos so temping and OPK's never really worked for me. It's SUCH a rollercoaster. Keep your chin up. There are so many options and depending on how long you've been trying this route, you have so many directions to choose if you decide to be more agressive in treatment. In the meantime, there's a girl in the "graduates" forum who got pregnant just before she had decided to have treatment. So it's totally possible.

I was injectables and even for me it was in the 11th hour. I'm such an impatient person to begin with. So the fact that it literally happened at the last possible minute is SO like God. :lol: 

Take this time to grieve, and get back into the process. I pray before long you'll finally have your beautiful :bfp::hugs::flower: All this pain and sadness will be worth it when your all finally holding your beautiful babies!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!
I wanted to join in! I just turned 36 and DH and I are trying to conceive #1 since Nov 2010. We've had a few obstacles, including me having to have a LEEP done for cervical dysplasia last month. It is so hard getting BFNs every month and not knowing why. I am trying all the natural fertility boosters, but nothing yet  So glad I found you guys and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :)


----------



## lavalux

:hugs::hugs: to HA & Corina! I believe that I will be joining you this time next week. I'm 7DPO and have absolutely no symptoms. My BBs aren't even sore and usually that kicks in day 6. No spotting, no nausea, no dizziness, zilch.

I have a confession to make. I bought that Jenny Renny reading on Friday. I was hoping that she would confirm that I was already pregnant and would get the news in March with a girl, but she said we would get our news in July for a June cycle and have a boy next March. I know that this means very little since, according to another thread on BnB on these readings, over half her predictions are wrong, but I couldn't help it. The interesting thing, however, about that date is that June was going to be our last month trying naturally (unless our Day 3 tests & HSG results are terrible) so we will see.

Welcome Lee! :hi:


----------



## jennybobenny

Didn't want to read and run but I'm off to work. Welcome Lee and Stranjegirl! Lava - may not mean much, but don't count yourself out at 7dpo. I've heard of many women who don't have symptoms - even some who had lots with previous pregnancies - who got their bfp. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

HA & Conina Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: for your next cycle xx


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, I've been feeling kind of down lately so I've been avoiding. After that BFN this past month I decided to do IUI again but came down with the flu and couldn't make my b/w and u/s appointment so that means no IUI this month. I also had a meltdown on Saturday because I found out my next door neighbor is pregnant... again. That makes the 3rd neighbor within close proximity that has either been pregnant or had a baby this past year. I also decided I'm tired of living my life month to month based on whether I get a BFP or not. I used to live, now I just live to get pregnant. I don't do the fun things I used to do anymore or plan exciting things.

HA, I hated to see your BFN. Its probably a good idea to take a break. If anything, for your mental health.

Skye, how are you feeling?

FM, did you get a positive yet with your OPK? Fingers are crossed for you.

The rest of your ladies, best of luck. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- even though you aren't ttc at the moment at least your body is making cm, I have very little.

Titi- sending bfp vibes your way, I hope this is your month

HA- I'm so sorry the horrible af witch is here, I decided to take a break from meds to regroup and I will say that it has helped a little, I think I was just tired of the shots and the ultrasounds and being poked and prodded. I do feel better now and if I don't get my bfp this month I'm ready to jump back in and do another round. I don't think the desire or pressure or stress really goes away even if you aren't doing the injections, but ultimately you have to do what you need to do to regroup mentally and emotionaly because we all know ttc is an emotional process.

conina- sorry that you got a bfn, good luck with your up coming cycle.

LeeC- Welcome 

Missyt- it's ok to take a break sometimes and have your moment. TTC is hard and I got to a point that I felt like that I spent my months counting days, my world revolved around getting pg and then I made the decision to not focus 100% of my attention on it, don't stop living life, you can do fun things and still get pg. Your time is coming, just don't give up.

AFM- I haven't taken an opk today but I'm a little crampy and feeling twinges in my side so I'm pretty sure someting is going on in there, DH and I have been Bd'ing every other day since last Monday so hopefully we have it covered. We will give it one last go when we get home tonight. If we aren't pg this month then I am going to make an appt to go back and visit my RE again and explore other options, in the main time, I'm going to have positive thoughts about this cycle, I hope this is it for us.


----------



## Conina

Thanks everyone for your nice thoughts :hugs::hugs: Sorry I was being a bit miserable yesterday - I've snapped out of it now. I've worked out that if this cycle is the same as last time, we'll be TTC on our lovely long weekend in Budapest - wouldn't that be nice??? 

(Maybe if it works I'll do a Posh & Becks - does "Budapest" work better for a boy's name or a girl's??? :haha::haha:)

Anyway can't wait to here how the rest of you ladies get on - roll on the :bfp:!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Skye- even though you aren't ttc at the moment at least your body is making cm, I have very little.
> 
> AFM- I haven't taken an opk today but I'm a little crampy and feeling twinges in my side so I'm pretty sure someting is going on in there, DH and I have been Bd'ing every other day since last Monday so hopefully we have it covered. We will give it one last go when we get home tonight. If we aren't pg this month then I am going to make an appt to go back and visit my RE again and explore other options, in the main time, I'm going to have positive thoughts about this cycle, I hope this is it for us.

I'm wondering what your linging looks like after AF. Has your Dr. checked through sonogram? cm was MY issue. It turned out that my lining wasn't thick enough so they prescribed Premarin (estrogen) to thicken the lining.

I did some research and Premarin in women ttc helped not only to thicken the lining, but also helped the bean stick. I'm wondering if this had something to do with why we conceived. :shrug: We did nothing else different. 

It's worth looking into to see if maybe that drug will help. Also, have you thought about switching injectables? How long have you been on the ones your on now? Just wondering if they may need to switch it up a bit.:shrug:


Praying this cycle works wholeheartedly so you won't need to go back to the RE. :happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lavalux

FM, Hope this is your cycle too!!! I like your attitude! Have fun tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

MissyT :hugs::hugs: Thank you for asking after me. i'm a bit better today and I hopr you are feeling better too. i did a bit of reading on the net and I found that the celiac disease or allergy to gluten food may result in fertility problems. I just mentioned it cause you were curious about the immune problems. 

FM I also read that evening primrose oil tablets are good for the lining and the cm. You are suppose to take 1 tablet everyday untill ovulation but stop untill your next period cause it is not good for the embryo to attach. Also apparently the cough med Roibittusen helps with the cm. It was a very helpful post about the list of supplements good for fertility. I'll try to find it and post here. 
Yeeaaaah this is FM's month hhahahaha :))) :dust::dust:

AFM I'm better today. Finally I'm not bloated or feeling like I have the flu. Just waiting untill the 16th March to test for my immyne levels again. Hope they have come down other wise I can't stand to inject myself with this poison for the second time. :)
Got my driving test books. :happydance: Will start studying :)))


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies! Computer is still on the fritz. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope your stay here is short.

FM-thanks hon! Sounds like you are on your way with the bedding. Are you going to do the opk? Seems like you are in a good place and ready to get that egg. That is great.

HA- sorry about the BFN. I understand the need to take a break. TTC canbe stressful and sometimes we just need to decompress and breathe to get our strength back. You have to do what is right for you and your body. Know that I am thinking if you.

MA- how are you feeling? I k ow the BV had you concerned. Is it all gone now? Hope all is well for you and that little miracle.

Skye- how are you hon?

AFM- still feeling a bunch of things and hoping I am not a crazy person and making it all up. Had a few more nausea spells and finding it hard to wait to test. I just don't
want to be disappointed. Blood test is Friday but I know I will test before that!!! 

xoxo Have a great day!


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I ask about my lining each time I go in for a Sono and it has always been fine but its worth asking about again if I have to go back, I've always tried follistim and maybe I should ask about switching it up a little you never know but praying this is it for us.

Skye- I tried evening primrose and it gave me awful headaches so I'm trying fertileaid cm. I'm glad you are feeling better today, and hope when you go for testing all of your levels are where they need to be.

TITI- That sounds promising, I know what you mean about testing early but I will be stalking the thread looking for your bfp.

AFM- I got my smiley face on my digital opk last night so you know what was going on at my house last night. I still had a smiley face this morning but we just couldn't bring ourselves to do it again this morning but hopefully we will be rejuvinated by this afternoon after work, I hope it isn't too late by then. We've been bdin'g every other day since last monday so hopefully we have all of our bases covered.


----------



## deinekatze

FutureMommie said:


> I got my smiley face on my digital opk last night so you know what was going on at my house last night. I still had a smiley face this morning but we just couldn't bring ourselves to do it again this morning but hopefully we will be rejuvinated by this afternoon after work, I hope it isn't too late by then. We've been bdin'g every other day since last monday so hopefully we have all of our bases covered.

Here is an excerpt from a book:

In the majority of cases it appears that ovulation occurs about 30 hours after the LH surge takes place in the blood. The LH does not show up in the urine for another 4 to 6 hours, so even if you detect the surge just as it enters the urine you are still only about 24 hours from ovulation in many cases.

...also the egg, once released lasts about 24 hours...so you should be fine


----------



## lavalux

Elizabeth,
Thanks for the helpful info. 

Does that mean we should BD on the day after ovulation as well? We've just BD the day of the +opk, then the next. We are usually worn out by that point, but will go an extra day if we need to ...

Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thank you all for the hugs and support. I'm slowly clawing my way out of the hole of misery I dug for myself.... I had a total meltdown Sunday night - dropped a string of screaming F-bombs then curled up and sobbed for a good 20 minutes. I kept up the self-pity party yesterday and was feeling significantly better by late afternoon. 

I went ahead and made an appt for a med check for Thurs morning to hop on board the crazy train again (starting the injectables again). If I was still feeling as low as I felt over the weekend, I wouldn't do it. But I think as my hormones level out with AF I'm finding my footing again. 

I am also actively hunting a counselor/therapist with actual experience/expertise in counseling infertile couples. I don't care if I have to go out-of-network or even pay fully out-of-pocket and not use insurance at all - I would rather pay more than go to one more counselor who is less helpful than talking to a dishrag. My last therapist was an absolute waste of time (and I'm a huge proponent of counseling) and I don't want to repeat that experience. A couple of sessions into it after my last mc, mother's day was approaching (which also happens to be the anniversary of my first mc) and the therapist basically told me to get over it. I didn't go back to her after that. Frankly I'm just proud of myself for not hauling off and punching her at that point!

So long story short, I'm starting to feel better (although I'm contemplating having a piece of chocolate cake, and it's not even 10am) and we've decided to go straight into another medicated IUI cycle.

A huge welcome to the new ladies. LeeC, I know your story from the recurrent mc thread - I still lurk over there but I haven't posted there in a long time. I'm glad you found your way over here to us.

FM, mucinex works for cm, too. It's the same active ingredient as robitussin - guaifenesin - but in pill form. If you use it, just be sure to get regular plain old mucinex or robitussin and not anything like mucinex-D - you want the expectorant only, not anything with a decongestant in it. (The decongestant ingredients are harmful to fetuses.) I've taken 2 mucinex twice a day for about 15 years because of my allergies, and both my OBs and my RE approved it. I stopped it briefly after my 2nd mc and noticed a HUGE lack of cm when I wasn't taking it, so I know it helps me.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Does that mean we should BD on the day after ovulation as well? We've just BD the day of the +opk, then the next. We are usually worn out by that point, but will go an extra day if we need to ...

My RE told us to make sure to BD on the day of the +opk and again two days after the +opk, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Does that mean we should BD on the day after ovulation as well? We've just BD the day of the +opk, then the next. We are usually worn out by that point, but will go an extra day if we need to ...
> 
> My RE told us to make sure to BD on the day of the +opk and again two days after the +opk, so I'd say yes.Click to expand...

My FS told me the same thing.

HA- glad you are feeling better.


----------



## deinekatze

lavalux said:


> Elizabeth,
> Thanks for the helpful info.
> 
> Does that mean we should BD on the day after ovulation as well? We've just BD the day of the +opk, then the next. We are usually worn out by that point, but will go an extra day if we need to ...
> 
> Hope you get your BFP soon!

I would say the moment you see it on your OPK and for 2 days after


----------



## FutureMommie

:saywhat::shock:so we need to bd for 2 more days?


----------



## deinekatze

FutureMommie said:


> :saywhat::shock:so we need to bd for 2 more days?

well I would to be on the safe side... doubt the Hubbies would complain LOL


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> :saywhat::shock:so we need to bd for 2 more days?

I would yes FM- just to be safe. I was exhausted by the last BD day and had to tell DH (so shameful) to just do what he had to do. I mean, seriously, we did it from Saturday to Sunday and just missed 2 days. I had had it at that point! I absolutely love my husband but I totally believe you can get too much of a good thing after that escapade of ours!


----------



## deinekatze

Tititimes2 said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat::shock:so we need to bd for 2 more days?
> 
> I would yes FM- just to be safe. I was exhausted by the last BD day and had to tell DH (so shameful) to just do what he had to do. I mean, seriously, we did it from Saturday to Sunday and just missed 2 days. I had had it at that point! I absolutely love my husband but I totally believe you can get too much of a good thing after that escapade of ours!Click to expand...

will you keep us posted on the outcome? :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## skye2010

HA great to hear you've mended so quickly and on the way to IUI again. Don't give up the good work is the best motto really :)))

I'm relatively a little skeptical with therapists. We tried couple counselling when we first started TTC'ing and DH was out of a job. We were both really stressed and taking out on each other. The sessions were concentrated on expressing our views to each other. The main issue was DH being out of a job and once he got one everything went back to normal. I can't tell how much counselling helped. Second was hypnotherapy for TTC and that didn't work at all. I guess finding the right counseller who knows how to divert your anger or frustration into postivity is not the easiest. Cause I liked both the counsellers but couldn't feel their support effecting me. It's hard to explain. I suppose I am a quite a private person and takes me a long time to trust my friends with my secrets. Confiding in a stranger didn't relax me. Both the hypno and the acupuncture sessions could have just been a masage session or a manicure (cheap & cheerful). Would have done the same job. I just decided I'l keep my head breezy as much as I can by seeing friends, doing things I like, avoiding negative situations (baby talk, pregnant friends etc)+ Hobby classes (language driving etc) helped a lot cause they really occupy the part of brain that worries ... All these therapies are bloody expensive when it adds up so I just thought I'll spend the money on the treatment instead.

But saying that I think it is an individual choice and I still think bereavement (mc too) might still be much easier with counselling.

Also have you considerd IVF? Does your insurance have funds for it if you wanted it?


Aww Titi I'm really excited now. How wonderful would it be if you had the right answer. :bodyb: I'll hold my breath and wait. Many days before Friday. Mb you can sneak the Thursday test, no? :winkwink:



FutureMommie said:


> :saywhat::shock:so we need to bd for 2 more days?

 :haha:

When both weren't up for it Hearty used to get her hubby to squirt in a soft cup than insert it in and put her legs up for a bit. I tried once and the hubby squirted bloody outside. :rofl: I felt very disappinted for the next couple of days. Good in theory, very fickle indeed. But anyone whose hubby is a more accurate shooter can give it a try.

Hi Deinekatz, good luck and :dust::dust: to all


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> Also have you considerd IVF? Does your insurance have funds for it if you wanted it?

I do have insurance coverage for IVF, but only after three failed IUIs. Insurance would pay for 50%. But the bigger question is do we want IVF, and right now the answer is no. I won't rule it out completely at this point, but it would take some serious soul-searching before moving on to it. Even before we started ttc and had no reason to believe it would ever even be an issue for us, I have always felt it's just not right for me. If we get to a third failed IUI we might reconsider, but at this point I don't want to go that far. And that's partly why I didn't take this IUI failure very well.


----------



## skye2010

HA, IVF is a tough choice. I found it quite difficult to come to terms with it as well. Hope you get your beautiful baby without the IVF... Another aquintence had a natural baby randomly after a failed IVF. The sticky beans obviously have a mind of their own. So don't despair just yet. :dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Ok. I totally just bought 2 packs of FRER tests. My need to poas is starting to overwhelm me. I am dtatting to get really anxious! Stupid TWW!

Ok- I'll test tommorow with FMU. I'll be either 11 dpo or 12 dpo. Not sure which exactly but I think I O'd at 5 am based on ovulation pains. No way I will last all day tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- I ask about my lining each time I go in for a Sono and it has always been fine but its worth asking about again if I have to go back, I've always tried follistim and maybe I should ask about switching it up a little you never know but praying this is it for us.
> 
> Skye- I tried evening primrose and it gave me awful headaches so I'm trying fertileaid cm. I'm glad you are feeling better today, and hope when you go for testing all of your levels are where they need to be.
> 
> TITI- That sounds promising, I know what you mean about testing early but I will be stalking the thread looking for your bfp.
> 
> AFM- I got my smiley face on my digital opk last night so you know what was going on at my house last night. I still had a smiley face this morning but we just couldn't bring ourselves to do it again this morning but hopefully we will be rejuvinated by this afternoon after work, I hope it isn't too late by then. We've been bdin'g every other day since last monday so hopefully we have all of our bases covered.

Oh my goodness. :happydance: I'm just praying this is it. Praying that God would touch your womb, that the swimmies will fertilize the eggs and implant nicely so you receive your positive test. I'll continue to pray over the next several days. 

Doug and I did every other night until cycle day 22. :rofl: that's because OPK's don't work for me and because I'm known to be a late ovulator. So we figured what the heck:shrug: :lol:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi ladies! Computer is still on the fritz.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope your stay here is short.
> 
> FM-thanks hon! Sounds like you are on your way with the bedding. Are you going to do the opk? Seems like you are in a good place and ready to get that egg. That is great.
> 
> HA- sorry about the BFN. I understand the need to take a break. TTC canbe stressful and sometimes we just need to decompress and breathe to get our strength back. You have to do what is right for you and your body. Know that I am thinking if you.
> 
> MA- how are you feeling? I k ow the BV had you concerned. Is it all gone now? Hope all is well for you and that little miracle.
> 
> Skye- how are you hon?
> 
> AFM- still feeling a bunch of things and hoping I am not a crazy person and making it all up. Had a few more nausea spells and finding it hard to wait to test. I just don't
> want to be disappointed. Blood test is Friday but I know I will test before that!!!
> 
> xoxo Have a great day!

BV is gone praise God! We're keeping a close eye on it and pray it doesn't come back. 

I have nausia pretty much throughout the day now. I'm a foodie and I can't STAND the site, smell or taste of meat. In fact, most foods I am not interested in. 

I need to lose weight once baby comes and I think maybe this is Gods way of changing my focus from "live to eat" to "eat to live". I'm eating healthy foods though they have no real taste for me and I'm only eating small meals throughout the day.

It's sad for me as I LOVE the taste of good food. Not even chocolate tastes the same. Totally different from my last pregnancy. I have no cravings and just feel nauscious all the time. I'm praising God through it though as it's a good thing. I can live with it.

My perinatologist appointment is on Friday and we'll be talking about dates for cerclaging the cervix. I'm praying they do a specific cerclage stitch on me, but I'm not quite sure how educated they are on anything other than the Macdonald stitch. I'm going to call Rochester and see if they do the one that will hold and protect more from bacterial vaginosis. If they do, I may have the procedure done in Rochester. I'll leave it all in Gods hands.

Thank you for asking.:hugs::flower:


----------



## lavalux

MA, good news! It's funny how you were trying not to eat foods like chocolate and now, with baby, you lost your taste for it. I am sorry that you are nauseous, but I have a friend who lost some weight in her first trimester without trying and had an easier 2nd & 3rd.

Titi, I have my fingers crossed for you! Based on some of your symptoms, I have a good feeling for you about this cycle! You'd have an early Thanksgiving baby! I'm in the TWW and even though I don't feel any symptoms, I know that I'm going to test this weekend! It is hard to wait!

HA, I'm sorry about AF, but I am really hopeful that this next IUI will be the one. I know it will be at the 11th hour, but look at Rebekah & Doug.

Skye- good luck with the driving test! I remember that I failed my first one b/c I couldn't parallel park for the life of me, so I practiced and practiced and now that is the one thing that I'm really good at! LOL Once you get your licensed, maybe you can plan a fun little road trip.

Thanks to everyone for advising about BDing after ovulation. I am embarrassed to admit that I am usually exhausted by that point and not feeling particularly in the mood. It's better the week after ovulation when I don't feel like we need to fit it into an already packed schedule and I'm stressed out waiting to ovulate. Can't remember who said they were going to go on a weekend getaway with their hubby, but that sounds so great! I need a little weekend trip, but we are also trying to start saving for IUI/IVF treatments this Summer if we need to go down that path. 

Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Thanks to everyone for advising about BDing after ovulation. I am embarrassed to admit that I am usually exhausted by that point and not feeling particularly in the mood. It's better the week after ovulation when I don't feel like we need to fit it into an already packed schedule and I'm stressed out waiting to ovulate. Can't remember who said they were going to go on a weekend getaway with their hubby, but that sounds so great! I need a little weekend trip, but we are also trying to start saving for IUI/IVF treatments this Summer if we need to go down that path.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening!

Don't be embarrassed - we all feel the same way! Everybody who's not ttc thinks we all must love all the sex we're having... if only they knew the truth! :rofl:

We're thinking about running away for March Madness. (For those of you not in the US, that's the national college basketball championship tournament.) My college is having a phenomenal season and we'd love to get away even just for a weekend. It all depends on the draw, though - if our team is playing too far away, it would be too expensive to fly and DH couldn't take enough time off work to drive... so FX'd for a close regional draw!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for advising about BDing after ovulation. I am embarrassed to admit that I am usually exhausted by that point and not feeling particularly in the mood. It's better the week after ovulation when I don't feel like we need to fit it into an already packed schedule and I'm stressed out waiting to ovulate. Can't remember who said they were going to go on a weekend getaway with their hubby, but that sounds so great! I need a little weekend trip, but we are also trying to start saving for IUI/IVF treatments this Summer if we need to go down that path.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening!
> 
> Don't be embarrassed - we all feel the same way! Everybody who's not ttc thinks we all must love all the sex we're having... if only they knew the truth! :rofl:
> 
> We're thinking about running away for March Madness. (For those of you not in the US, that's the national college basketball championship tournament.) My college is having a phenomenal season and we'd love to get away even just for a weekend. It all depends on the draw, though - if our team is playing too far away, it would be too expensive to fly and DH couldn't take enough time off work to drive... so FX'd for a close regional draw!Click to expand...

Oops, seems I thanked ya. :rofl: I'm sure It's for something.:thumbup::winkwink:

I agree, we've ALL been through it. Goodness it got to the point I just layed down and said HERE. :rofl: It takes me ALOT more time to climax and I get frustrated even with my own body. I just got to the point where I said it didn't matter. Of course during our "off weeks" it was a bit easier. Don't feel to bad. :winkwink::flower:

Ugh! March madness. Speaking of madness. I'm SO not happy with the way Syracuse is playing these days. I hope next year they'll be better. It's been frustrating watching them.:nope:


----------



## deinekatze

Mommy's Angel said:


> Oops, seems I thanked ya. :rofl: I'm sure It's for something.:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> I agree, we've ALL been through it. Goodness it got to the point I just layed down and said HERE. :rofl: It takes me ALOT more time to climax and I get frustrated even with my own body. I just got to the point where I said it didn't matter. Of course during our "off weeks" it was a bit easier. Don't feel to bad. :winkwink::flower:
> 
> Ugh! March madness. Speaking of madness. I'm SO not happy with the way Syracuse is playing these days. I hope next year they'll be better. It's been frustrating watching them.:nope:

guess what... you don't HAVE TO climax... that is the beauty of it... your hubby does LOL

Depending on what you want it also help "supposedly" to conceive a girl 'cause "supposedly" when you do climax you secrete a fluid that alkalizes the area making it more viable for the sperm and boy sperm is faster but weaker so they need a more alkaline environment...girl producing sperm is bigger and heartier so it tends to last longer...lingering until the time is right ;-)


----------



## LeeC

skye2010 said:


> Ha that is so crap! I'm sorry hon. :hug::hug: This just wasn't your month. Keep in mind that you still have others paths to explore. You have been preggie before, you will be again and you will get your baby in the end. Blanket, dvd, soup, rice pudding, chocolate cake, whatever comfort you like I hope u r having it right now...
> 
> Conina I'm sorry the witch got you and you had an unpleasant weekend in the end. :hugs::hugs: Good luck next month..
> 
> Hi Leee, welcome to the thread. I love your cuties... Is that a boy and a girl?
> 
> :dust::dust: All....

Thanks Skye, I'm looking forward to sharing experiences.
Yeah my 1 little babies are my Yorkshire Terriers right now, 1 boy and 1 girl.
I adore them, here's hoping we all get our BFPs soon xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

deinekatze said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Oops, seems I thanked ya. :rofl: I'm sure It's for something.:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> I agree, we've ALL been through it. Goodness it got to the point I just layed down and said HERE. :rofl: It takes me ALOT more time to climax and I get frustrated even with my own body. I just got to the point where I said it didn't matter. Of course during our "off weeks" it was a bit easier. Don't feel to bad. :winkwink::flower:
> 
> Ugh! March madness. Speaking of madness. I'm SO not happy with the way Syracuse is playing these days. I hope next year they'll be better. It's been frustrating watching them.:nope:
> 
> guess what... you don't HAVE TO climax... that is the beauty of it... your hubby does LOL
> 
> Depending on what you want it also help "supposedly" to conceive a girl 'cause "supposedly" when you do climax you secrete a fluid that alkalizes the area making it more viable for the sperm and boy sperm is faster but weaker so they need a more alkaline environment...girl producing sperm is bigger and heartier so it tends to last longer...lingering until the time is right ;-)Click to expand...

That's interesting. Dr. Oz's book notes that a woman climaxing helps conception odds. I've seen it in more than one place. I've never heard about the alkaline thing.

Seeing as though I had an IUI and bd'd though can't remember whether I climaxed, I have no idea what I'm having. It'll be interesting to find out.:thumbup:

Where are you getting all this information from? I'd be interested in checking it all out.

Welcome by the way.:hugs:


----------



## missyt

FM, that is great that you got a positive OPK! Yay! Isn't taking a break from the crazy meds a relief? I'm supposed to ovulate sometime this week. I starting using the OPK yesteday. I'm praying for you!

Skye, its sounds like you tried everything. Wow. DH and I tried accupuncture once but who knows if it helps. My new therapy for myself is signing up for some road races and buying that kayak I've always wanted. Spring is in the air and I think getting out there in the outdoors that I love will make me feel better. I'm tired of living my life like it revolves around getting pregnant.

HA, I completely can relate to the meltdown. I had one of those this past weekend too. I hate it. I feel so out of control when that happens. I always thought I'd have it all together at my age. When I have a meltdown, I feel like a child again. All we can do is pick ourselves up and keep moving on.


----------



## deinekatze

Mommy's Angel said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Oops, seems I thanked ya. :rofl: I'm sure It's for something.:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> I agree, we've ALL been through it. Goodness it got to the point I just layed down and said HERE. :rofl: It takes me ALOT more time to climax and I get frustrated even with my own body. I just got to the point where I said it didn't matter. Of course during our "off weeks" it was a bit easier. Don't feel to bad. :winkwink::flower:
> 
> Ugh! March madness. Speaking of madness. I'm SO not happy with the way Syracuse is playing these days. I hope next year they'll be better. It's been frustrating watching them.:nope:
> 
> guess what... you don't HAVE TO climax... that is the beauty of it... your hubby does LOL
> 
> Depending on what you want it also help "supposedly" to conceive a girl 'cause "supposedly" when you do climax you secrete a fluid that alkalizes the area making it more viable for the sperm and boy sperm is faster but weaker so they need a more alkaline environment...girl producing sperm is bigger and heartier so it tends to last longer...lingering until the time is right ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting. Dr. Oz's book notes that a woman climaxing helps conception odds. I've seen it in more than one place. I've never heard about the alkaline thing.
> 
> Seeing as though I had an IUI and bd'd though can't remember whether I climaxed, I have no idea what I'm having. It'll be interesting to find out.:thumbup:
> 
> Where are you getting all this information from? I'd be interested in checking it all out.
> 
> Welcome by the way.:hugs:Click to expand...

yes Climaxing makes it more viable for the sperm ...period. What I am saying is that even if you don't it is ok.

I was referring to the Shettles method

In a nutshell:
According to the theory, male (Y) sperm are faster but more fragile than female (X) sperm. Further, acidic environments harm Y sperm, according to the theory, making conception of a girl more likely

In order to have a boy insemination should occur as close as possible to the moment of ovulation so that the faster, Y-sperm arrive first and achieve conception, according to the theory. When seeking a girl insemination the couple should seek to have sex 2½ to 3 days before ovulation.

Shallow penetration coupled with the sperm deposited close to the entrance favors female conception because the area is more acidic, which inhibits the weaker Y sperm, according to the theory. To allow the Y sperm to reach the egg first (which supposedly moves at a faster rate), deeper penetration should be sought, to deposit the sperm at the least acidic area near the uterus opening.

Female Orgasm favors male sperm because they make the vaginal environment more alkaline


----------



## skye2010

OMG now I'll be looking around and wondering whose mothers had a great time? :rofl: OMG OMMMG my grandmother had 6 boys meaning she was definitely having a better time than I was.....


----------



## Conina

Euwww Skye do you really want to think about your granny that way??? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## skye2010

Can't help after that info :haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

:bfp: I can't believe it. Faint, but it's there!

I'm totally parnoid now. But happy!


----------



## skye2010

:holly::holly: Omg omg omg omgg
:wohoo::wohoo: Well done Titi :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jennybobenny

:happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss:

YAY TITI!!!! "Faint but there" is still there! Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## missyt

Yay, Titi!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations Titi :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## lavalux

Rebekah & Deankazie - My "What To Expect Before You Are Expecting" book said the same thing ... that a woman does not HAVE to reach orgasm, just the man, but it does that that a woman's orgasm MAY help the sperm get to the cervix faster. It also talks separately about methods of affecting gender and one method (I think Shettles) says that more girls are conceived earlier in the fertile period because they are slower but heartier and more boys are conceived the day of ovulation because they are fast but weak. However, there is another "method" that says the opposite so who knows??? 

I have a hard time climaxing as well without lots of FP and extra time so on some of those days where we are tying to fit in a quickie before we have to get to work or a social engagement, I pretty much don't expect much from myself and DH doesn't seem to mind since he's really focused during baby-making sex on "performing." If does get frustrating sometimes. I like it when fertile days fall on a weekend! 

MA- My good friend was a cheerleader at Syracuse, then became a sportscaster in Buffalo. I love it when she can match wits with a guy at the sports talk!!!

HA- I like the March Madness getaway weekend idea. You are in Indiana - that's one great state for basketball! I grew up in the Midwest and loved b-ball, but moved down to the South as a teenager and folks are college football crazy down here. Funny, when I went to UGA, I think I saw 3 football games, fast forward nearly 20 years later and now my husband has awesome season tickets so we go to every home game!!! It's more fun now that I can look back with the rose-colored glasses of age, but at the time, I was too cool for organized sports and thought music and art were the big scene!

It's another sunny day in Atlanta. Trying to not only keep my runaway hopes in check, but also my worrying and negativity during this TWW. I will test on Monday morning and stay busy until that time.

Titi- Aren't you starting to test this morning??? I'm sending lots of :dust: your way today!


----------



## FutureMommie

:happydance:TiTi- Omg! Congrats, I know you were going to get your bfp:happydance:

Deine- Yest I will keep your guys updated, I'm on here everyday!

HA- IVF is a tough decision, my dh and I are now thinking about it too, I'm just praying for guidance. Early on not knowing that we would have such a difficult time I always said that IVF was no for us but now I'm thinking about it. My RE will do one more IUI and after that he said we would need to explore other options. I think you have to decided what works best for you and your dh.

MA- you are so sweet, thanks for praying for me, I need all the prayers I can get. I got a positive opk Monday night and Tuesday morning, dh and I have been bd'ing every other day since last week but last night I guess he was just too tired, this moring I woke up totally disappointed and feeling like we'd missed a prime opportunity. I'm pretty bummed, this is so hard sometimes and I was feeling so positive about this cycle and now I feel doubt creeping in. Enough about me, you are feeling a little nauseas, that's a good sign, that means everything is going great. If going to Rochester gives you peace of mind then you have to go to Rochester and get the cerclage done. I know everything is going to be great, and as soon as the nausea subsides some you will begin to enjoy your pg even more


----------



## deinekatze

Congrats Titi!!!!!!!:baby::hugs::headspin::wohoo:=D&gt;\\:D/


----------



## deinekatze

lavalux said:


> Rebekah & Deankazie - My "What To Expect Before You Are Expecting" book said the same thing ... that a woman does not HAVE to reach orgasm, just the man, but it does that that a woman's orgasm MAY help the sperm get to the cervix faster. It also talks separately about methods of affecting gender and one method (I think Shettles) says that more girls are conceived earlier in the fertile period because they are slower but heartier and more boys are conceived the day of ovulation because they are fast but weak. However, there is another "method" that says the opposite so who knows???

Yup it is the Shettles method



lavalux said:


> It's another sunny day in Atlanta. Trying to not only keep my runaway hopes in check, but also my worrying and negativity during this TWW. I will test on Monday morning and stay busy until that time.

I see another "neighbor" is here... In Conyers myself ;-)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Congrats, Titi! :hugs:




FutureMommie said:


> HA- IVF is a tough decision, my dh and I are now thinking about it too, I'm just praying for guidance. Early on not knowing that we would have such a difficult time I always said that IVF was no for us but now I'm thinking about it. My RE will do one more IUI and after that he said we would need to explore other options. I think you have to decided what works best for you and your dh.

FM, I think about you all the time - we seem to be in pretty much the same boat, you're just a year ahead of me. Does your insurance cover fertility treatments, or are you paying out of pocket? Because even with insurance, I have a hard time wrapping my brain around how much money all this costs with absolutely no guarantees of ever bringing home a baby. 

It's funny how perspective changes things - I always said I didn't want to raise an only child, but at this point I'd be thrilled if we could manage to just have one - that's all I ask... I wonder if my attitude toward IVF will undergo a similar transition....


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- My insurance covers some of the medication cost, I usually have to pay about $60.00 for ea round of follistim which isn't bad, and I have to pay a $50.00 copay each time I see my RE. I do have to pay out of pocket for the IUI, and IVF would all be out of pocket for us. Its a shame that so many couples suffer from infertiltiy and not all insurance co. cover it, IVF should be covered for those couples that need it, there are so many good people out here who cant afford IVF. I'm with you in that I thought I would not want to have an only child but at this point I'm with you, if 1 is all I can have I will be happy with just one.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> :bfp: I can't believe it. Faint, but it's there!
> 
> I'm totally parnoid now. But happy!

WTG dear :hugs::kiss::flower:

We're on a roll now ladies, LET'S Go! FM, I'm expecting you in graduates soon!:winkwink::thumbup::flower:

Same thing with the rest of you.:thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

CONGRATULATIONS TITI :wohoo: Wishing you a happy and healthy 40 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- you are so sweet, thanks for praying for me, I need all the prayers I can get. I got a positive opk Monday night and Tuesday morning, dh and I have been bd'ing every other day since last week but last night I guess he was just too tired, this moring I woke up totally disappointed and feeling like we'd missed a prime opportunity. I'm pretty bummed, this is so hard sometimes and I was feeling so positive about this cycle and now I feel doubt creeping in. Enough about me, you are feeling a little nauseas, that's a good sign, that means everything is going great. If going to Rochester gives you peace of mind then you have to go to Rochester and get the cerclage done. I know everything is going to be great, and as soon as the nausea subsides some you will begin to enjoy your pg even more

It's not over until you get an actual bfn dear:hugs: I would keep your head up. If your doing every other day and missed one, I HIGHLY doubt that the one day you missed will make that big of a difference. Remember, swimmies live quite awhile. 

As far as IVF is concerned, I think it's a judgement call for the couple. I know a Christian couple who IS going through IVF. We decided not to because we were uncomfortable with all the fertilized eggs, having to pay the cost of actual storage and then our question was what if we don't use them all? :shrug: We didn't want them thrown out, I most certainly wouldn't want anyone to adopt them, NO WAY would we want them to go to stem cell research. Plus, we've always planned on adoption, so while we'd pay money for IVF, there were no guarantees where we had better odds using the money for adoption.

Now of course my friend has told me that they've used ALL the fertilized eggs both times. She got pregnant once and we were pregnant together. She with twins. Sadly we both lost our children the SAME WAY within a week of each other. THEN she did another IVF treatment and a week before me, just like last time, she got a bfp. Then I did. Guess what? She's with TWINS AGAIN and I'm with a singleton again. God is SO good.:happydance::thumbup:

So while IVF wasn't what Doug and I were planning, there ARE Christian women who have done it. I think it's a decision between God and His children. I don't think there is any wrong or right decision. ESPECIALLY if you seek God first with your decision. 

I would cross that bridge when you get there. I pray neither of you HAVE to actually get there!:hugs::kiss: I'm praying you and HA, skye and everyone else gets to "graduate" soon. :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Woo Hoo, Titi ... awesome news!!! Congratulations! :happydance::flower:

I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy; a smooth delivery and birth; a beautiful and healthy baby :baby: or babies :baby::baby:, and that you keep us updated from time to time even though you will be graduating!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## lavalux

Deinekazie- Conyers is close by. Aren't you excited for Spring? 

I see that you just got married less than 9 months ago. Congrats. I got married on June 8th of last year so about 10 months ago. We are both still newlyweds! :cloud9:

Originally we thought we'd wait a year before we started TTCing, but this Fall we just stopped preventing and by the Christmas holiday, we were ready to get down to business in the new year! :winkwink: DH got his sperm analysis down last month and we met with a doctor at ACRM - a fertility practice in Atlanta that came highly recommended by my OB/GYN, friends, and some ladies on this thread. I will go in for my tests this month and then map out a game plan depending on the results, but we are going to try naturally for awhile and just save some money in case we need treatments. I think that I'm out this month (will know on Monday for sure) since I have no pregnancy signs at all, but I am hopeful that we will have success before the Summer on our own. I wish you the best! This is an exciting time! :flower:


----------



## deinekatze

lavalux said:


> Deinekazie- Conyers is close by. Aren't you excited for Spring?
> 
> I see that you just got married less than 9 months ago. Congrats. I got married on June 8th of last year so about 10 months ago. We are both still newlyweds! :cloud9:
> 
> Originally we thought we'd wait a year before we started TTCing, but this Fall we just stopped preventing and by the Christmas holiday, we were ready to get down to business in the new year! :winkwink: DH got his sperm analysis down last month and we met with a doctor at ACRM - a fertility practice in Atlanta that came highly recommended by my OB/GYN, friends, and some ladies on this thread. I will go in for my tests this month and then map out a game plan depending on the results, but we are going to try naturally for awhile and just save some money in case we need treatments. I think that I'm out this month (will know on Monday for sure) since I have no pregnancy signs at all, but I am hopeful that we will have success before the Summer on our own. I wish you the best! This is an exciting time! :flower:

our wedding was June 5th! At Chateau Elan :-D

Yeah I had to push to start cause hubby seems to think we have all the time in the world but I am 40...will be 41 in May so I know I don't want to wait until it is too late...plus I would like to have two... it was so hard to get him to finally agree to start that I think he may not want to go for the next one so maybe twins? LOL:happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Missyt, What a great idea that you are buying yourself a kayak! Do you have a lake near by? I love lakes. It's so relaxing to hang out by a lake. Is the weather better there yet? It is sooo cold in here that I don't even dare taking my dogs by the pond in the park. The spring has shyed away again :(
Having fun and spending in nature will definitely lift your spirits. You must believe that you will have your baby (maybe 3 babies hahaha:)) You still have treatments you can have or your body might decide "Right, enough of being so stubborn, let's get going. :)))
xx

Ha you really need to feel ready for IVF. It is much more invasive. Although on IUI you have hormones on IVF you have a higher dose. And you can't have a IVF back to back. You need to leave 2 months gap between each other. They do collect more than 10 eggs but all of them do not fertilise. Most of them are still quite small and not mature. You might end up using all your eggs in one cycle. The other main issue is the cost. It is expensive. After all that effort and money you really want the first one to work. But on a plus side it has much higher chance for being successful than any IUI cycle. My main worry was 1) if the IVF babies would be as healthy as a natural baby. And some of the research shows that they have more risk on some illnesses. 2) How harmful the meds are for my body. But I kind of stopped worrying and just pray for the best. Cause we have tried naturally long enough. Can't wait another 7-8 months.
It is a personal choice really.
You still have one more IUI to do so hopefully you can have your BFP by then.

HA I really believe we will all have our babies. Hoping once we have the first one maybe our bodies might see that it is not so bad after all and have the next ones naturally. ;))) Than we will go to the graduates and catch up with all the girls and MA.

Lava great attitude, sure you will have your bump by fall. :kiss:

Deine do you have twins running in the family? Maybe you'll have them :winkwink:


----------



## Tititimes2

lavalux said:


> Woo Hoo, Titi ... awesome news!!! Congratulations! :happydance::flower:
> 
> I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy; a smooth delivery and birth; a beautiful and healthy baby :baby: or babies :baby::baby:, and that you keep us updated from time to time even though you will be graduating!! I am so excited for you!

Thanks lavalux. I am praying all goes well too. Trying not to be a bunch of nerves. DH is being great. Poor guy stood there rubbing my back as a gave up my stomach contents last night. Not a pretty sight. Gotta love that man for being so supportive. He sent me a text yesterday thanking me for going through all this and for this gift. Talk about boo hooing! 

Can't wait to see you, FM, Skye, HA and all the wonderful women graduate too! Praying for more BFPs!


----------



## deinekatze

skye2010 said:


> Deine do you have twins running in the family? Maybe you'll have them :winkwink:

well my grandfather (on my mother's side) had twin sisters and my dad has twin cousins (also girls) so I guess that counts right? :happydance:


----------



## missyt

skye2010 said:


> Missyt, What a great idea that you are buying yourself a kayak! Do you have a lake near by? I love lakes. It's so relaxing to hang out by a lake. Is the weather better there yet? It is sooo cold in here that I don't even dare taking my dogs by the pond in the park. The spring has shyed away again :(
> Having fun and spending in nature will definitely lift your spirits. You must believe that you will have your baby (maybe 3 babies hahaha:)) You still have treatments you can have or your body might decide "Right, enough of being so stubborn, let's get going. :)))
> xx
> 
> Skye, yes, I live by water. I live in MD so we have the bay, many creeks and rivers. I think kayaking is so relaxing yet a good upper body workout. :winkwink: It is getting nicer here. Its in the 50's now but we've had a few days in the 60's and 70's. What a tease. Oh, and I was reading your post about gluten allergies. That seems so common now a days. There are so many gluten free products out there in the grocery stores. Has there been a link to gluten allergies and infertility? I think I drive myself nuts sometimes looking things up on the internet.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> Oh, and I was reading your post about gluten allergies. That seems so common now a days. There are so many gluten free products out there in the grocery stores. Has there been a link to gluten allergies and infertility? I think I drive myself nuts sometimes looking things up on the internet.

There is a link between celiac disease and infertility, but celiac is more than "just" a gluten allergy. (I don't want to diminish the seriousness of food allergies.) My mom was diagnosed with celiac about 8 years ago so it's something I'm very familiar with. Celiac is an auto-immune disorder where the body attacks itself in the presence of gluten. It presents a wide range of symptoms that can vary widely from one person to the next. Symptoms may include unexplained infertility, recurrent miscarriage, depression, a specific skin rash called dermatitis herpetiformes, unexplained weight loss, anemia, various vitamin deficiencies, diarrhea, lactose intolerance, joint pain, early-onset osteoporosis, etc. My mom had diarrhea for about 10 years straight before finally being diagnosed and weighed about 105 lbs (and she's 5'10", so severely underweight), and she'd been through at least 3 different diagnoses (including IBS and gall bladder removal). Celiac is also a genetically inherited disorder, so I was tested for it as part of my recurrent mc testing (thank GOD I tested negative - I love baking too much!!).

I don't know specifics about gluten intolerance and infertility, but there is a definite link between celiac disease and infertility. And yes, there has been an explosion in the awareness of celiac disease in the last 8 years - when my mom was first diagnosed there were hardly any gluten-free foods available anywhere, and now they're fairly ubiquitous. Most restaurants even offer gluten-free menus.

If you suspect you may have a gluten intolerance issue, there are a couple of blood tests that can be run as an initial screening for celiac disease (more info about them can be found on the NIH website I list below). The only way to get a definitive diagnosis is with an intestinal biopsy, which they'll only do if the initial blood test comes back positive. And both the blood tests and the intestinal biopsy have to be done in the presence of gluten - meaning that if you suspect you might have a gluten problem, see your dr FIRST for screening before you start to eliminate gluten from your diet. If you go gluten-free before the screening is done, you might get a false negative. 

Here are a couple of really good, science-based trustworthy websites with more info:
the US National Institute of Health page on celiac
the University of Chicago's celiac disease center

Probably way more info than you wanted, but since it's in my family, I try to do my best to raise awareness. :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, had my med check this morning and start the follistim tonight. Round 2! ding ding! The RE has doubled my dose of follistim compared to last month, so clearly he wasn't any more pleased with my wimpy little follicles last month than I was.

And Skye, thank you for your input on IVF. Really, having the feedback from someone who's actually been through it is invaluable. So much more informative than just reading about it in a book. Thank you.


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, had my med check this morning and start the follistim tonight. Round 2! ding ding! The RE has doubled my dose of follistim compared to last month, so clearly he wasn't any more pleased with my wimpy little follicles last month than I was.

HA- Good luck with Round 2. Grow follies, grow!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- good luck with follistim, if this isn't my cycle I am considering going back to follistim for one last shot.

TiTi- when is your dr appt? or did I miss that?


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> HA- good luck with follistim, if this isn't my cycle I am considering going back to follistim for one last shot.
> 
> TiTi- when is your dr appt? or did I miss that?

Hey, FM. I have an appt tomorrow at the FS for my first beta and another progesterone test. Then anothe set of tests the beginning of next week and then I hear a week later is my first sonogram. My FS will continue to monitor me through week 8 and then I go to the OB. I called my OB so he may change that and I am supposed to see the maternal fetal specialist early on so guess I will see how it goes. 

How did the BD go?


----------



## skye2010

Titi, morning sickness is actually a good sign, may not be a great consollation while you are kneeling down to a toilet but :) it means all your pregnanacy hormones are working. Great DH, so thoughtful :thumbup:

Deine, yeey that definitely counts. How great would it be if you had identical twins? Sooo cute. Is the twins in the family identical? I wish for twins as well sometimes. It's like "Buy one get one freee":haha:

Missy, HA's explanation is much more comprehensive. I don't know much about celiac. I found out about it cause I am doing the immmune treatment and I follow another support thread which has a lot of medical info. "Unexplained" makes me wonder "Why, why" all the time too. So I check the web a lot. I only relaxed after starting the treatment. There is obviously a reason why I can't get pregnant but it is almost irrelevant now cause nobody offers any answers. Perhaps in the future they will find the answer which maybe a very simple one too but right now there isn't any. I also don't believe that it is all down to stress. My acupuncturist used to initiate that I was too stressed but she knows nothing about my life. If it was stress look at Posh Spice she pops in one whenever she is stressed. I have no reason (Thank god) to be stressed about right now than not being pregnant. And I still can't get pregnant so that's bullshit. I'm sure there is a physical explanation. We don't know why but we can still get pregnant with the right environment (naturally or treatment)

HA thank you for the celiac info. It was niggling my mind. Since I started that med, I can't digest properly. But it might just be the med.

About IVF, I will update as I go along but if there is anything you wanna ask or discuss just mention. I must admit the physical side is not as bad as I thought. But the mental, moral, economic side is very personal so weather anyone decides it or not, no one can judge. 

Finally GRow! HA's follies Grow!!! :)


----------



## lavalux

Titi- I almost teared up reading about your sweet DH! That is a good man, by your side though all of this! Good luck with your tests and sonogram.

HA- Grow follies ... I hope that this extra dose does the trick!

Deine- Chateau Elan would be such a pretty place for a wedding! I'm sure that it was beautiful. Did you have a big wedding or a more intimate affair? Was this your first marriage? I'm 39 and never been married before, but my DH would is 47 was married for 3 years in the late 90's, divorced in 2002. We decided to just go away the two of us and have the ceremony on the beach in St. Ann, Jamaica, then after we got back from our honeymoon, had a blessing service with just close friends and family. A month later we had over 100 people for a backyard party with Taqueria del Sol catering, my mom & all her friends baked, and we had the King of Pops guy hand out homemade popsicles. My husband's friend was our DJ and we just strung lights over the backyard and driveway for a dance floor. It was an amazing dream of a Summer. Such fun!

I'm about to get a walk in before dinner. Talk soon!


----------



## deinekatze

skye2010 said:


> Deine, yeey that definitely counts. How great would it be if you had identical twins? Sooo cute. Is the twins in the family identical? I wish for twins as well sometimes. It's like "Buy one get one freee":haha:

Fraternal in both cases...I think?..but they sure look alike!



lavalux said:


> Deine- Chateau Elan would be such a pretty place for a wedding! I'm sure that it was beautiful. Did you have a big wedding or a more intimate affair? Was this your first marriage? I'm 39 and never been married before, but my DH would is 47 was married for 3 years in the late 90's, divorced in 2002. We decided to just go away the two of us and have the ceremony on the beach in St. Ann, Jamaica, then after we got back from our honeymoon, had a blessing service with just close friends and family. A month later we had over 100 people for a backyard party with Taqueria del Sol catering, my mom & all her friends baked, and we had the King of Pops guy hand out homemade popsicles. My husband's friend was our DJ and we just strung lights over the backyard and driveway for a dance floor. It was an amazing dream of a Summer. Such fun!
> 
> I'm about to get a walk in before dinner. Talk soon!

no not my first LOL... for neither of us, but he doesn't have any children...yet ;-) ...mine is 20 years old now...so time to get a new one LOL :baby:

we had about 100 guests at the wedding. Mostly family believe it or not I think only 20 people total were friends...if that


----------



## missyt

HA, thanks for the the info on gluten and celiac. I've heard about the diareah being a symptom if you have an issue with gluten. Your poor mom. Luckily the figured it out for her. I don't think I have a problem with gluten, its just that I hear a lot more about it now. I notice it a lot when I go shopping all the products they have. Its also fortuneate that you tested negative as well. That is great you know so much about it. Being informed about possible issues is the best way to go. Good luck with your follies this time and fotillism. Fx'd for you. :thumbup:

Skye, I agree about the stress thing. My FS gave me an example about how you see women getting pregnant and giving birth in war torn countries and in other stressful situations. I guess I get tired of people saying "relax and it'll happen". I just hate talking about it with people now that have never been through it. Everyone tries to come up with their own solutions or reasons why I'm not pregnant yet. Its annoying. :shrug:

Deine, I've been to Chateau Elan. Its so pretty. I used to live in Atlanta and I still have family there. I miss it a lot. You and Lava are lucky to have found some good men. I lived there for 5 years in my 20's and couldn't find a good man for the life of me. :dohh:That, I'm sure, has led to me TTC now in my mid (soon to be late) 30's.


----------



## deinekatze

missyt said:


> Deine, I've been to Chateau Elan. Its so pretty. I used to live in Atlanta and I still have family there. I miss it a lot. You and Lava are lucky to have found some good men. I lived there for 5 years in my 20's and couldn't find a good man for the life of me. :dohh:That, I'm sure, has led to me TTC now in my mid (soon to be late) 30's.

hehehe and I didn't even meet mine here...well technically it was here but I lived in California when we met. I moved here after we got engaged :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi everyone,

Well I have taken my time time but I have now managed to read the whole thread.. It's taken so long as it has mainly been on my phone due to my OH's absolute detest of the internet :wacko:

So, if I can get this right now I'm having some laptop time I shall do my best at remembering everyone/everything!

Heart tree:- here from the start and I am so sorry that you're having such a rough time about this :hugs:

VickyD and Rottpaw:- Congrats on babies :happydance:

Twinkle:- :hugs: and hope the weightloss is still going good

Pablo797:- Congrats on your pregnancy too :hugs:

HA:- my fingers are crossed that your follies grow! I admire you that you show such strength, determination and are so supportive to everyone here regardless of what is happening to you :hugs:

MA:- Congrats on your miracle too!! Like I said in a previous post, I saw your siggy when you came over to first tri and was so saddened. Now you have your little one growing inside you and again, you are so strong, supportive and full of information for the ladies on here (and the graduated thread) :hugs:

FM:- Here's to this cycle, :hugs:

Skye:- Another lady full of knowledge and courage, hope you're back on it soon :hugs:

MissyT:- I have been there with the MC (and still am to be honest) and you give me the courage to think about doing it again. Thank you :hugs:

Lavalux:- NOt sure where you are in your cycle but hope this is the month! :hugs:

Goldy:- Not seen you around for a while, hope all is ok? :hugs:

Jennybobenny:- Fair play for going it alone :hugs:

deinekatze:- Hoping this will be your month :hugs:

And I'm sure I have missed people :wacko:

AFM:- Not really been a good week for me and now worried about my furbaby Artie (white tabby in my avatar) he's not eaten since Wednesday, went to the vets last night, he has a distended tummy and high temp. She thinks he may have eaten something that is stuck in hi tummy. If he's not eaten by tonight I'm to take him back in the morning :cry:

Hope everyone has good stuff planned for the weekend?

Love to all

Andrea XxX


----------



## jennybobenny

Andrea: welcome and sorry about your kitty. I hope she's better soon. xo

FM: you in the 2ww now? fx and babydust!

MissyT: I love kayaking too! Only done it a few times and this past summer did it on the ocean in BC. That was so cool! We had about 6 or 7 seals swimming along with us about half the time. They're so playful and cute! It really made me feel a part of a bigger picture on this earth. There I was, in THEIR home (the sea) and they were just fine with me being there. Some of us should take a lesson. :angelnot: (and by 'us' I don't mean anyone in particular - just society in general!)

cd4 and AF just finished. I had a very emotional mp this month. I'm ready for the weekend and hope to do something active or productive. All I really want to do is curl up though. I have a headache and am in a funk. It's not like me at all. Let's hope it passes soon.

Happy Friday to all! xo


----------



## FutureMommie

TITI- Good luck with your appt, I hope those numbers are rising. I'm praying for your little sticky bean. keep us posted on your appts. I guess I will have to stalk you in the graduated thread.

Skye:hi: how are you feeling today?

HA- I hope the injections are going well FX

Jenny- sorry you are feeling down, ttc can have that affect sometimes so go ahead and have your moment so when O time comes you are ready to jump back in the saddle.

Never- Wow you read the whole thread? :thumbup: I hope your fur baby get better.

AFM- In the horrible 2 ww, trying to stay positive about this cycle!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Never, I am impressed! :shock: That is a LOT of reading!! Keep us posted on your furbaby - I hope he recovers soon. :hugs:


----------



## deinekatze

Awwww Never... I hope your kitty gets better soon:cry:

As you can see from my avatar I too have a baby...actually 2. Love them to pieces. My Dusty (the one in the picture) is the biggest love... I never get tired of kissing him. He follows me around like a puppy.

He has tendencies to stomach issues too so I know what you mean. Hope your baby recovers swiftly.
:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Andrea- I am so impressed that you read this entire thread!!! I read to pay 100 and then just flipped to the last page before posting. That's some dedication. And it is nice that you remembered so many of us in your post. I can't tell you how amazing it is to feel the support on this forum from all the ladies here who have collectively experienced so many things so you never feel like you are going through it alone. I'm either at 11DPO or 12DPO. My temp dropped this morning and I got my customary headache which typically proceeds AF. I knew it was coming and am ready to call my fertility clinic, probably Monday, and schedule my Day 3 tests, etc.

Where are you in your cycle? Are you taking a TTC break this month or jumping back in the game? I know that you just had a miscarriage less than a month ago. One of my best friends did too. They were instructed to way 2 weeks before they try again, but next weekend they've planned a weekend getaway to Reynolds Plantation in Georgia, which is so nice and they are going to begin trying again. She is still really sad and it will take a long time for her to completely process everything. She told everyone she was PG so one frustration is having to explain to people she lost the baby. Seems like that would just tear open the wound as it was trying to heal. I sincerely hope that you are taking the time to grieve. Even though it is "normal" and happens to so many women, it must be heartbreaking. My mom had two before me and she said that it made her more determined to have a baby than she had been. 

Anyway, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm so glad that you have found us! I hope your stay here is short for your sake, but you will be a compassionate, thoughtful addition to our thread. 

I'm feeling pretty crappy today physically, but I have two court hearings this afternoon so I need to put on a suit instead of something more casual for Friday. Lots of house projects this weekend which should keep us busy.

Hope your kitty recovers soon! I have 2 and I catch them eating all sorts of things! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> TITI- Good luck with your appt, I hope those numbers are rising. I'm praying for your little sticky bean. keep us posted on your appts.
> 
> AFM- In the horrible 2 ww, trying to stay positive about this cycle!

FM- :happydance: my tests came back great! Beta is 193 at 4 weeks, 1 day and Progesterone is 40. My TSH has improved from last week and is now in the normal range,which is good b/c of my hypothyroidism. So over one more hurdle and seconds bloods Monday. Still doing slot of praying.

How is the TWE going? It can be such s pain to get through. What day dpo are you?

How us everyone else doing today? Thank you all for being so supportive. :kiss:


----------



## Tititimes2

Typing is awful - I meant the TWW.


----------



## lavalux

Titi- Great news!!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean too!!!

Well, got my period today. :nope: Not that it was unexpected, but still a bit disappointed. Just scheduled my Day 3 blood tests & sonogram for Monday morning. I just canceled my dance class, got into my PJs, made some tea, and plan on staying in tonight and reading a book. I know I'm being lame and mopey ... I hope that these tests help the doctors figure out what is going on with me.


----------



## Tititimes2

lavalux said:


> Titi- Great news!!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean too!!!
> 
> Well, got my period today. :nope: Not that it was unexpected, but still a bit disappointed. Just scheduled my Day 3 blood tests & sonogram for Monday morning. I just canceled my dance class, got into my PJs, made some tea, and plan on staying in tonight and reading a book. I know I'm being lame and mopey ... I hope that these tests help the doctors figure out what is going on with me.

lavalux- thanks hon. Sorry to hear AF showed. Rooting for you this next cycle.


----------



## deinekatze

lavalux said:


> Titi- Great news!!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean too!!!
> 
> Well, got my period today. :nope: Not that it was unexpected, but still a bit disappointed. Just scheduled my Day 3 blood tests & sonogram for Monday morning. I just canceled my dance class, got into my PJs, made some tea, and plan on staying in tonight and reading a book. I know I'm being lame and mopey ... I hope that these tests help the doctors figure out what is going on with me.

how long have you been trying? hang in there and don't fret. I promise you that when you let it go it will happen LOL... seems to more often than not at least :hugs:

Congrats again Titi ... keep those numbers up :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Well, got my period today. :nope: Not that it was unexpected, but still a bit disappointed. Just scheduled my Day 3 blood tests & sonogram for Monday morning. I just canceled my dance class, got into my PJs, made some tea, and plan on staying in tonight and reading a book. I know I'm being lame and mopey ... I hope that these tests help the doctors figure out what is going on with me.

I'm sorry, Lava. I know it's disappointing. :hugs: But take heart - odds are there is absolutely nothing wrong with you. Statistically, it can take a normal, healthy couple a full year of unprotected, well-timed sex to get pregnant. As my RE put it, human reproduction is startlingly ineffective. The healthiest, most fertile couple has only about a 20% chance each month of getting pregnant even if absolutely everything is timed perfectly. I know it's cold comfort when all you want is a baby, but really the odds are very much in your favor that there's absolutely nothing wrong with you, that you're both completely normal and healthy and you'll get pregnant with no intervention and that everything will be fine. :hugs:

I think we all tend to get a skewed perspective from hanging out on BnB so much, but really we do not represent a good, average sample of random women. We all went searching for ttc support (or, in my case miscarriage support - that's how I found BnB). So if you think about it, most of the women on here came here because we're already having issues of some sort. If you look around on here, it seems like everyone has had a mc or has trouble ttc or has some sort of pregnancy complication. But the fact of the matter is that we are not a random sample of women who are ttc or pregnant. If you were to look at every couple who's ttc, even women over 35, most of them are completely healthy, have nothing wrong with them, have no trouble getting pregnant (though it might take longer than most want, because we all want things to happen pretty much instantaneously! :dohh:), never have a mc, never have a complication, and have a perfectly healthy, normal baby. Think about it this way - according to current stats on the March of Dimes website, in women ages 35-39, about 20% of pregnancies will end in miscarriage. That's 1 in 5. Sounds like a lot. But what that statistic _really _means is that in women aged 35-39, 80% of pregnancies, 4 out of 5, will NOT end in miscarriage! :thumbup: (I use mc as an example because it's something I've read up on a lot because of personal experience... and my personal experiences with it are definitely not normal - only 2% of women experience recurrent mc - which means 98% of women don't! :winkwink:)

So enjoy your book and your tea; it's totally ok and normal to be disappointed. But take heart - it WILL happen for you and for all of us eventually. :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Deine, I googled Chateu Elan. It looks so pretty. Wooow. I'm sure your wedding must have been so beautiful.

I would loove to see Chateu Elan some time. Excuse me for not knowing the US geogrophy too well but it's so big- do you get a lot of wineries around Atlanta? After talking to all the US girls from this thread I am so tempted to travel in the US. First destination whenever is possible will be Arizona, Grand Canyon thanks to HA. Next will be the wineries. Just after getting all this TTCing out f the way :winkwink:

Lava your wedding sounds really intimate and fun too. And I love your picture. It's really warm and pretty. It really represents that day when you had your mum's friends baking and the popsickles... :))) Sorry for the witch hon, next month will be yours hopefully.

I had a very small wedding which was a lot of fun. Only 30 people at a beautiful hotel near Hyde Park. I had a black and white 30's car, a very slim 30's line dress and had a pretty teared cake. I wish I could do it every year just for fun. I looove weddings. The dress and the cake!!!!

:))) hahahaha Missyt better be late than never. U got your guy in the end. And about that "Relax and it will happen line", it should be turned into "Relax and it won't hurt as much cause you'll feel better"

Nevernever, :headspin: I'm really impressed by your dedication on going through exactly 334 pages. Well done. And thank you for writing personal messages for all of us in your first attempt. That is so sweet.
Your poor cat sounds quite ill. Sounds like she might need an opt. Hope she gets better quick. Pls update.

BTWay Twinkle I noticed that you are lurking :hi:Good to know.:hugs: Hope you are keeping tight and cozy.

Jenny, sounds like you could do with some sweet popcorn, a tub of icecream and a good DVD. 

FM, so quick you are already in the TWW. Good luck hon, I will also say a prayer for you cause you belive in prayers.

Titi Yaaaaay :thumbup: on results. hope your next week results are as good and this one's a sticky toffee baby.

HA I love your observation, it is so true and so comforting.


----------



## deinekatze

skye2010 said:


> Deine, I googled Chateu Elan. It looks so pretty. Wooow. I'm sure your wedding must have been so beautiful.
> 
> I would loove to see Chateu Elan some time. Excuse me for not knowing the US geogrophy too well but it's so big- do you get a lot of wineries around Atlanta? After talking to all the US girls from this thread I am so tempted to travel in the US. First destination whenever is possible will be Arizona, Grand Canyon thanks to HA. Next will be the wineries. Just after getting all this TTCing out f the way :winkwink:

it is a lovely place... after moving here from California it was either there or nowhere LOL. I didn't know there were wineries in GA either till I heard of that place so...don't feel badly.

ok, sharing pics with you all
https://picasaweb.google.com/105542041902200544552/ProWeddingPics?authkey=Gv1sRgCMXYtfn08pSH4QE&feat=directlink

It turned out really nice for us. I am still basking in it all and it will be 9 months tomorrow....the length of a pregnancy...hmmmm...a sign perhaps? :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Titi- Great news!!! I'll be praying for your sticky bean too!!!
> 
> Well, got my period today. :nope: Not that it was unexpected, but still a bit disappointed. Just scheduled my Day 3 blood tests & sonogram for Monday morning. I just canceled my dance class, got into my PJs, made some tea, and plan on staying in tonight and reading a book. I know I'm being lame and mopey ... I hope that these tests help the doctors figure out what is going on with me.

No your not!:hugs::kiss: I think at those moments, it's good to take time to grieve, take some time for yourself and just regroup. I think it's HEALTHY what your doing.

Just keep moving forward. I kept saying, well, this month didn't work out so it's time to move forward in hopes next month will work. Eventually it did...but I'm SLOW!:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Never, thank you for your kind words. Yes, my last pregnancy ended a bit differently than I planned. The good news that I keep in my mind is that we'll have a WHOLE eternity with Jackson again in Heaven. He's running in the garden with Jesus and learning from all the people we read about from the Bible. It brings me joy!

It also brings me joy that we have a second chance. I find it hard to separate my experiences and I actually just had a conversation with the perinatologist about it. But I'm trying to trust God.

So far this pregnancy is totally different than the last. I'm REALLY nauseated and because of my tilted uterus and where the baby is planted (literally a pain in my bum :lol ) I'm having the trotts. I've lost over two lbs in 24 hours already so I'm on the BRAT diet now to help. Hopefully it will all be better by second trimester. :winkwink:

Anyways, just wanted to say :hi: and thank you. Your very sweet. I pray for your journey as well because I know you've had a hard time too. 

Also, concerning your fur baby. Our dogs have eaten things they shouldn't. Alot of times they just poop it out, my moms cat on the other hand, just came from the hospital for eating a poisonous plant. She wasnt eating very well at all. She's better now after being the kitty hospital for a few days. So I hope all will be well with your little fur baby soon. :hugs:


:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## skye2010

Elizabeth your pictures worked out a treat 1st thing in the morning :)) It is soooo pretty. I loved your dress. Everything looks so romantic. Really beautiful :)) xx


----------



## missyt

Jenny, its sounds like you love the outdoors and appreciate the outdoors as much as I do. Thinking about all the fun activities I have planned keeps me from dwelling on TTC. But it also makes me realize how much I'd love to share all of it with a child of my own. Last year I bought my stepson a bike and took him mountain biking for the first time. And me and DH to him to get up on a kneeboard in the summer. 

FM, Fx'd for you on your TWW. Praying for you as well. I'm about ready to O so I'm not far behind you.

Neversaynever, I'm impressed on all the reading you did! I'm sure its helped and made you feel like you aren't alone. This is a great thread to get your feelings out when you don't know who to confide in. Best of luck to you.

Lava, I'm sorry about AF showing. The good news is that you get to start you cycle fresh and new. But I totally understand your disapointment. Last time AF showed I just wanted to crawl under a rock.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody! 

I'm 39, 40 in July. Been TTC for 3 years and three months. Had one ectopic pregnancy 15 months ago, and back again trying. It is soooooooo hard. The worst thing for me was that my best friend, who has a daughter, was nonchalant about having another (to say the least) and when she finally decided to try for her baby no. 2, she gets pregnant the FIRST month. It was a bittersweet experience for me. It is very cruel, isn't it, but I can't help but feel that thinking positively will get us all there!

So far, I've had 6 sessions of acupuncture in six weeks; DH is using Wellman Conception (as there is some issue with his motility); I'm cutting right back on alcohol, cutting back on wheat (which prevents absorption of minerals, APPARENTLY!!), taking vits E, B6, Selenium, Iron, Zinc, Folic and Chinese herbs, tried Preseed (didn't work for me), done the stick my legs in the air thing (and try not to fall off the bed at the same time)-again, this didn't work for me, have done Clomid-no joy, done one cycle of drugs for IUI then DH's sperm were practically non-existant (4-OMG-you need about 5 MILLION at least-this jsut wasn't funny) and now DH is doing another sample next week; I'm charting temps daily, and have done the monthly opks (but gynae doc said these were a waste of time, as you could have missed the ovulation). What else is there????? 

It's all ridiculous really, but got to be in it to win it, so I'm sure we will all be here for a short space of time! 

Babydust to you all!
:hugs::hug:


----------



## jennybobenny

Welcome Dwrgi! Hope you get your BFP soon. 3 yrs 3 months is plenty too much time now... it's your turn! Babydust!

MissyT - yes I love the outdoors. I love camping and hiking and anything else that can be done outside. I'm not a fan of winter though and my current location has too much of winter for my tastes but I believe I was brought to this city in order to have my baby. It's a cheaper place to live than my home of BC and I landed a fantastic job with good salary and benefits so I will put up with the winters for now. I always dream of doing things outdoors with my family too. It makes me sad to be alone sometimes. I long for the day when I meet my Mr. Right who also loves to go camping and hiking and trying new things. One day one day.... til then I wait. :coffee:

I also feel like I need to do something about my phobia of driving before my child is older. I want to be able to get in a car and go camping just the two of us (if there isn't a 3 of us by then i.e. Mr. Right). I'm 38 and have tried to get my license twice in my life but it just freaks me out too much. Ppl say just take lessons (tried that) but in order to take lessons you still have to get behind the wheel of a car which is what throws me into panic mode. I'm super independent and not afraid to try anything by myself but don't put me behind the wheel of a moving vehicle of any kind. I even need to have a few drinks before I'll drive a golf cart. Kind of ironic isn't it. I need to be drunk in order to feel like I can drive? :haha: Not a good sign.

Happy weekend everyone. I am being productive and active today and it's helping my mood tremendously. Hope everyone is being kind to themselves no matter what their ttc stage is right now. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

FutureMommie said:


> Never- Wow you read the whole thread? :thumbup: I hope your fur baby get better.
> 
> AFM- In the horrible 2 ww, trying to stay positive about this cycle!

Yup, I read the whole thing :D thanks for the thoughts on Artie and good luck in the 2WW :flower:



HappyAuntie said:


> Never, I am impressed! :shock: That is a LOT of reading!! Keep us posted on your furbaby - I hope he recovers soon. :hugs:

Wanted to get to know everyone and their journey to get here so needed to immerse myself right in here if that makes sense!?



deinekatze said:


> Awwww Never... I hope your kitty gets better soon:cry:
> 
> As you can see from my avatar I too have a baby...actually 2. Love them to pieces. My Dusty (the one in the picture) is the biggest love... I never get tired of kissing him. He follows me around like a puppy.
> 
> He has tendencies to stomach issues too so I know what you mean. Hope your baby recovers swiftly.
> :hugs:

My cats are my babies, Artie (the white tabby) fell out with me the week before I tested positive and is only just becoming my friend again (unless we are on a trip to the vets again) :haha:



lavalux said:


> Andrea- I am so impressed that you read this entire thread!!! I read to pay 100 and then just flipped to the last page before posting. That's some dedication. And it is nice that you remembered so many of us in your post. I can't tell you how amazing it is to feel the support on this forum from all the ladies here who have collectively experienced so many things so you never feel like you are going through it alone. I'm either at 11DPO or 12DPO. My temp dropped this morning and I got my customary headache which typically proceeds AF. I knew it was coming and am ready to call my fertility clinic, probably Monday, and schedule my Day 3 tests, etc.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? Are you taking a TTC break this month or jumping back in the game? I know that you just had a miscarriage less than a month ago. One of my best friends did too. They were instructed to way 2 weeks before they try again, but next weekend they've planned a weekend getaway to Reynolds Plantation in Georgia, which is so nice and they are going to begin trying again. She is still really sad and it will take a long time for her to completely process everything. She told everyone she was PG so one frustration is having to explain to people she lost the baby. Seems like that would just tear open the wound as it was trying to heal. I sincerely hope that you are taking the time to grieve. Even though it is "normal" and happens to so many women, it must be heartbreaking. My mom had two before me and she said that it made her more determined to have a baby than she had been.
> 
> Anyway, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm so glad that you have found us! I hope your stay here is short for your sake, but you will be a compassionate, thoughtful addition to our thread.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crappy today physically, but I have two court hearings this afternoon so I need to put on a suit instead of something more casual for Friday. Lots of house projects this weekend which should keep us busy.
> 
> Hope your kitty recovers soon! I have 2 and I catch them eating all sorts of things! :)

Thanks Lava and so sorry the witch got you in the end, sometimes you just want to knock the hag off her broom eh? Stay positive and :hugs:

As for where I am right now...who knows!? I was reading the posts regarding your friend and also thinking they must be wrong and having a glimmer of hope that everyting would be ok before crashing back down to earth with an almighty bump. My thoughts are very much with her :hugs: I also wanted to post and say go for the procedure ASAP as the road is a long, painful and emotional one to travel anyway without having to wait for it to happen naturally. Feel free to PM me if anyone wants to know anything, just feel it would be good to not post on here as it's not a loss thread and we all need to be positive :thumbup:)

We were told we could try again when we felt up to it, we have decided to wait until AF shows her ugly mush and try after. Hopefully we can move forward and be positive about it all :thumbup:

Also, Artie is the plonker cat, always in the house it he can whereas Dexter is a proper tom cat!





skye2010 said:


> Neversaynever, :headspin: I'm really impressed by your dedication on going through exactly 334 pages. Well done. And thank you for writing personal messages for all of us in your first attempt. That is so sweet.
> Your poor cat sounds quite ill. Sounds like she might need an opt. Hope she gets better quick. Pls update.

Thank you



Mommy's Angel said:


> Never, thank you for your kind words. Yes, my last pregnancy ended a bit differently than I planned. The good news that I keep in my mind is that we'll have a WHOLE eternity with Jackson again in Heaven. He's running in the garden with Jesus and learning from all the people we read about from the Bible. It brings me joy!
> 
> It also brings me joy that we have a second chance. I find it hard to separate my experiences and I actually just had a conversation with the perinatologist about it. But I'm trying to trust God.
> 
> So far this pregnancy is totally different than the last. I'm REALLY nauseated and because of my tilted uterus and where the baby is planted (literally a pain in my bum :lol ) I'm having the trotts. I've lost over two lbs in 24 hours already so I'm on the BRAT diet now to help. Hopefully it will all be better by second trimester. :winkwink:
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to say :hi: and thank you. Your very sweet. I pray for your journey as well because I know you've had a hard time too.
> 
> Also, concerning your fur baby. Our dogs have eaten things they shouldn't. Alot of times they just poop it out, my moms cat on the other hand, just came from the hospital for eating a poisonous plant. She wasnt eating very well at all. She's better now after being the kitty hospital for a few days. So I hope all will be well with your little fur baby soon. :hugs:

Hi MA, so sorry you're having such a rubbish time with this little bean, try and rest as much as you can and good for you that you have such a wonderful Doug to take care of you :flower:



missyt said:


> Neversaynever, I'm impressed on all the reading you did! I'm sure its helped and made you feel like you aren't alone. This is a great thread to get your feelings out when you don't know who to confide in. Best of luck to you.

Thanks MissyT I look forward to getting to know you all better too.

AFM, well I have been ALLOWED a little time on laptop hence the attempt at remembering to reply to everyone?!?

Artie the furbaby, well we went to the vets Thursday to be told he may have a dead bird in his tummy that was possibly rotting :sick: and he had a high temp. Vet gave him an antibiotic jab and told me to bring him back Saturday morning if no change.

Well he still hadn't eaten anything so took him back this morning and his temp was even higher! Vet said nothing was obvious to her and she gave him a jab to reduce his temp and told me to try him on tuna or pilchards as they are strong smelling foods and he possibly has a virus :wacko:

Artie turned his nose up at the tuna everytime he was offered but had some of his normal food at tea time today so I'm hoping he's on the mend. Thank you so much everyone for your thoughts!

Hope evryone is having a lovely weekend :flower:

Andrea XxX


----------



## prayingtogod

YAY!!!!!!!!!! TITI Congrats.


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies,

It's been a few days since I've posted to the sight. Been feeling kind of down. I thought this would have happened by now. I'm slowly coming back though. Gotta keep on. I'm looking forward to the day we all get those BFP's

Lava -sorry AF reared her ugly head. Hoping next month will your month.

Dwrgi-Welcome! This is a great sight. looking forward to getting to know you



Prayers and Baby Dust to everyone


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm 39, 40 in July. Been TTC for 3 years and three months. Had one ectopic pregnancy 15 months ago, and back again trying. It is soooooooo hard. The worst thing for me was that my best friend, who has a daughter, was nonchalant about having another (to say the least) and when she finally decided to try for her baby no. 2, she gets pregnant the FIRST month. It was a bittersweet experience for me. It is very cruel, isn't it, but I can't help but feel that thinking positively will get us all there!

Hi Dwrgi! :hi: Welcome to our little corner. I'm glad you found us! Lots of us can relate to your story. I've been ttc for 2 yrs 3 mos now, and FutureMommie is over 3 years into it, so you are definitely not alone. :hugs: Several of us have suffered losses as well, and we ALL know the pain of a close friend getting pg easily while we're struggling so much. One of my darkest days was Halloween '09, a few months after my first loss - my sister (who is my best friend) called to say she was pregnant with #2. We were both crying. (well, she was crying - I was sobbing uncontrollably and couldn't speak coherently and finally just had to hang up on her.) I went on to get pg and then have another loss before she delivered my beautiful little niece. It will always break my heart to watch her grow up and know mine would have been just a few months younger than her, and the joy of having cousins so close in age. And now my niece is 8 mos old and DH and I are STILL trying for #1. Life is just so damned cruel sometimes.



Neversaynever said:


> I also wanted to post and say go for the procedure ASAP as the road is a long, painful and emotional one to travel anyway without having to wait for it to happen naturally. Feel free to PM me if anyone wants to know anything, just feel it would be good to not post on here as it's not a loss thread and we all need to be positive :thumbup:)
> 
> We were told we could try again when we felt up to it, we have decided to wait until AF shows her ugly mush and try after. Hopefully we can move forward and be positive about it all :thumbup:
> 
> Artie the furbaby, well we went to the vets Thursday to be told he may have a dead bird in his tummy that was possibly rotting :sick: and he had a high temp. Vet gave him an antibiotic jab and told me to bring him back Saturday morning if no change.
> 
> Andrea XxX

I hope Artie is improving - please keep us posted! I think most of us on here have furbabies, and I know DH and I are an absolute wreck when ours is sick!

As for your loss, please don't feel like you have to put on a happy face here. When you're feeling low, it's ok to vent here. We're here to support each other through the hard times as well as the good, and lots and lots of us know exactly what you're going through. :hugs: I hope AF shows up soon.




prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a few days since I've posted to the sight. Been feeling kind of down. I thought this would have happened by now. I'm slowly coming back though. Gotta keep on. I'm looking forward to the day we all get those BFP's
> 
> Prayers and Baby Dust to everyone

:hug: I know for me, every time AF hits I go through several days of feeling so low that I feel like I'll never feel better again. But I eventually do. I'm glad you are, too.

AFM, we have friends coming over in a bit - our furnace is broken and my friend's husband is a repairman, so he's going to fix it for us in exchange for dinner. I love bartering! I am happy to feed them - he's saving us probably $100 in repair bills!

Enjoy your Sunday. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## FutureMommie

Tititimes2 said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> TITI- Good luck with your appt, I hope those numbers are rising. I'm praying for your little sticky bean. keep us posted on your appts.
> 
> AFM- In the horrible 2 ww, trying to stay positive about this cycle!
> 
> FM- :happydance: my tests came back great! Beta is 193 at 4 weeks, 1 day and Progesterone is 40. My TSH has improved from last week and is now in the normal range,which is good b/c of my hypothyroidism. So over one more hurdle and seconds bloods Monday. Still doing slot of praying.
> 
> How is the TWE going? It can be such s pain to get through. What day dpo are you?
> 
> How us everyone else doing today? Thank you all for being so supportive. :kiss:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Titi that is so awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

I hope it is okay if I share; wanted to update you as many friends from this thread have asked about our delivery. Little guy is here! Yay! :cloud9: Ethan Daniel was born march 1 at 7.5 pounds and 20.75 inches! We are all doing well and just trying to master breastfeeding lol. 

Thank you so much to each of you that have been following our pregnancy and hugs and love to each of you girls!! I am praying for many more graduates of this thread soon!!!

Hugs!!!

Angela and Ethan


----------



## Tititimes2

FM- Thanks so much. Hoping second set of tests are just as good.

How are you doing in the TWW?


----------



## lavalux

Angela-

Congratulations .... I've been thinking about you all weekend and checking the site for news of your little one. :baby:

Ethan Daniel is such a nice name. I'm sure you will do a great job with the breastfeeding. Lots of bonding time! :cloud9: 

It has been chilly this weekend. I hope that you and the family have been nice and cozy at home enjoying Ethan.

Thanks for sharing your good news with us!! I'm sure that you'll be super busy, but I hope we can stay in touch on this thread ... 

I'm headed to ACRM tomorrow for my Day 3 tests ... Talk soon! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Lava! good luck at ACRM tomorrow and hugs and prayers coming your way my friend!

It has been chilly and yucky this weekend. I haven't been outnof the house except for the first pediatrician visit lol so staying pretty cozy. Little guy is keeping us run ragged but in a good way. The second ofnthe grandmothers arrived to take over today so at least we have help lol.

Hugs ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

We've been on the national news for the highest content of snow all year. Yesterday it was almost spring with no snow...today we're back to having several inches. I guess the years total and it will go up after 24 hours here is. 164 inches total this year of snow. Driving in it with the rain has been AWFUL. They even cut off tandum trucks now through NY State.


----------



## Jocr

Neversaynever said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Never- Wow you read the whole thread? :thumbup: I hope your fur baby get better.
> 
> AFM- In the horrible 2 ww, trying to stay positive about this cycle!
> 
> Yup, I read the whole thing :D thanks for the thoughts on Artie and good luck in the 2WW :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Never, I am impressed! :shock: That is a LOT of reading!! Keep us posted on your furbaby - I hope he recovers soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wanted to get to know everyone and their journey to get here so needed to immerse myself right in here if that makes sense!?
> 
> 
> 
> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Never... I hope your kitty gets better soon:cry:
> 
> As you can see from my avatar I too have a baby...actually 2. Love them to pieces. My Dusty (the one in the picture) is the biggest love... I never get tired of kissing him. He follows me around like a puppy.
> 
> He has tendencies to stomach issues too so I know what you mean. Hope your baby recovers swiftly.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My cats are my babies, Artie (the white tabby) fell out with me the week before I tested positive and is only just becoming my friend again (unless we are on a trip to the vets again) :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Andrea- I am so impressed that you read this entire thread!!! I read to pay 100 and then just flipped to the last page before posting. That's some dedication. And it is nice that you remembered so many of us in your post. I can't tell you how amazing it is to feel the support on this forum from all the ladies here who have collectively experienced so many things so you never feel like you are going through it alone. I'm either at 11DPO or 12DPO. My temp dropped this morning and I got my customary headache which typically proceeds AF. I knew it was coming and am ready to call my fertility clinic, probably Monday, and schedule my Day 3 tests, etc.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? Are you taking a TTC break this month or jumping back in the game? I know that you just had a miscarriage less than a month ago. One of my best friends did too. They were instructed to way 2 weeks before they try again, but next weekend they've planned a weekend getaway to Reynolds Plantation in Georgia, which is so nice and they are going to begin trying again. She is still really sad and it will take a long time for her to completely process everything. She told everyone she was PG so one frustration is having to explain to people she lost the baby. Seems like that would just tear open the wound as it was trying to heal. I sincerely hope that you are taking the time to grieve. Even though it is "normal" and happens to so many women, it must be heartbreaking. My mom had two before me and she said that it made her more determined to have a baby than she had been.
> 
> Anyway, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm so glad that you have found us! I hope your stay here is short for your sake, but you will be a compassionate, thoughtful addition to our thread.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crappy today physically, but I have two court hearings this afternoon so I need to put on a suit instead of something more casual for Friday. Lots of house projects this weekend which should keep us busy.
> 
> Hope your kitty recovers soon! I have 2 and I catch them eating all sorts of things! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lava and so sorry the witch got you in the end, sometimes you just want to knock the hag off her broom eh? Stay positive and :hugs:
> 
> As for where I am right now...who knows!? I was reading the posts regarding your friend and also thinking they must be wrong and having a glimmer of hope that everyting would be ok before crashing back down to earth with an almighty bump. My thoughts are very much with her :hugs: I also wanted to post and say go for the procedure ASAP as the road is a long, painful and emotional one to travel anyway without having to wait for it to happen naturally. Feel free to PM me if anyone wants to know anything, just feel it would be good to not post on here as it's not a loss thread and we all need to be positive :thumbup:)
> 
> We were told we could try again when we felt up to it, we have decided to wait until AF shows her ugly mush and try after. Hopefully we can move forward and be positive about it all :thumbup:
> 
> Also, Artie is the plonker cat, always in the house it he can whereas Dexter is a proper tom cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Neversaynever, :headspin: I'm really impressed by your dedication on going through exactly 334 pages. Well done. And thank you for writing personal messages for all of us in your first attempt. That is so sweet.
> Your poor cat sounds quite ill. Sounds like she might need an opt. Hope she gets better quick. Pls update.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Never, thank you for your kind words. Yes, my last pregnancy ended a bit differently than I planned. The good news that I keep in my mind is that we'll have a WHOLE eternity with Jackson again in Heaven. He's running in the garden with Jesus and learning from all the people we read about from the Bible. It brings me joy!
> 
> It also brings me joy that we have a second chance. I find it hard to separate my experiences and I actually just had a conversation with the perinatologist about it. But I'm trying to trust God.
> 
> So far this pregnancy is totally different than the last. I'm REALLY nauseated and because of my tilted uterus and where the baby is planted (literally a pain in my bum :lol ) I'm having the trotts. I've lost over two lbs in 24 hours already so I'm on the BRAT diet now to help. Hopefully it will all be better by second trimester. :winkwink:
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to say :hi: and thank you. Your very sweet. I pray for your journey as well because I know you've had a hard time too.
> 
> Also, concerning your fur baby. Our dogs have eaten things they shouldn't. Alot of times they just poop it out, my moms cat on the other hand, just came from the hospital for eating a poisonous plant. She wasnt eating very well at all. She's better now after being the kitty hospital for a few days. So I hope all will be well with your little fur baby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi MA, so sorry you're having such a rubbish time with this little bean, try and rest as much as you can and good for you that you have such a wonderful Doug to take care of you :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Neversaynever, I'm impressed on all the reading you did! I'm sure its helped and made you feel like you aren't alone. This is a great thread to get your feelings out when you don't know who to confide in. Best of luck to you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MissyT I look forward to getting to know you all better too.
> 
> AFM, well I have been ALLOWED a little time on laptop hence the attempt at remembering to reply to everyone?!?
> 
> Artie the furbaby, well we went to the vets Thursday to be told he may have a dead bird in his tummy that was possibly rotting :sick: and he had a high temp. Vet gave him an antibiotic jab and told me to bring him back Saturday morning if no change.
> 
> Well he still hadn't eaten anything so took him back this morning and his temp was even higher! Vet said nothing was obvious to her and she gave him a jab to reduce his temp and told me to try him on tuna or pilchards as they are strong smelling foods and he possibly has a virus :wacko:
> 
> Artie turned his nose up at the tuna everytime he was offered but had some of his normal food at tea time today so I'm hoping he's on the mend. Thank you so much everyone for your thoughts!
> 
> Hope evryone is having a lovely weekend :flower:
> 
> Andrea XxXClick to expand...


Hi Andrea
I hope your fur baby is feeling better today? I know what a worry it can be, I have 3 and they are our family. 
Hopefully he has just had a cat cold and will perk up soon. Let me know how he gets on xx:hugs:


----------



## deinekatze

Rottpaw CONGRATS he looks PERFECT! what a blessing

Lava...best of luck with your tests


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, welcome! Sounds like you are trying all the right things. I know how frustrating it can be. Especially when you think you are doing everything right and then the people that aren't even trying get pregnant.

Jenny, you are too funny. I have heard that its scarier for adults to first learn how to drive. Its a great goal for you to look forward to to take your mind off of trying to get pregnant. And I understand about the winter months. I grew up on Massachusetts and I had to take up skiing and winter sports to get me throught the winters. My family up there got 6 feet of snow this year. I signed up for a 10K on April 16 so I already started to train. We're going to hold off a bit before we get the kayaks. Its still in the 50's here and windy so we'll wait until the weather is a little nicer.

Lava, good luck on your Day 3 work up. It must be exciting for you to start up this cycle. Oh, and I'm going to be in your neck of the woods at the end of the month. My brother and his wife adopted a newborn in January and I'm flying down to see her. They had a positive experience with the adoption so DH and I are definately keeping that as an option.

I have no news to report other than according to the calender I was supposed to O on Sunday. I starting using OPKs last Monday and never got a positive test. I don't know if I should stress over it or not because I was never diagnosed with having an ovulation problem. Just another one of those things to worry over I guess.


----------



## Jenny Bean

jennybobenny said:


> Welcome Dwrgi! Hope you get your BFP soon. 3 yrs 3 months is plenty too much time now... it's your turn! Babydust!
> 
> MissyT - yes I love the outdoors. I love camping and hiking and anything else that can be done outside. I'm not a fan of winter though and my current location has too much of winter for my tastes but I believe I was brought to this city in order to have my baby. It's a cheaper place to live than my home of BC and I landed a fantastic job with good salary and benefits so I will put up with the winters for now. I always dream of doing things outdoors with my family too. It makes me sad to be alone sometimes. I long for the day when I meet my Mr. Right who also loves to go camping and hiking and trying new things. One day one day.... til then I wait. :coffee:
> 
> I also feel like I need to do something about my phobia of driving before my child is older. I want to be able to get in a car and go camping just the two of us (if there isn't a 3 of us by then i.e. Mr. Right). I'm 38 and have tried to get my license twice in my life but it just freaks me out too much. Ppl say just take lessons (tried that) but in order to take lessons you still have to get behind the wheel of a car which is what throws me into panic mode. I'm super independent and not afraid to try anything by myself but don't put me behind the wheel of a moving vehicle of any kind. I even need to have a few drinks before I'll drive a golf cart. Kind of ironic isn't it. I need to be drunk in order to feel like I can drive? :haha: Not a good sign.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone. I am being productive and active today and it's helping my mood tremendously. Hope everyone is being kind to themselves no matter what their ttc stage is right now. :hugs:

Hi Jenny, we have the same name FYI.

Okay I feel like we are soooo similar, lol.
I have been thinking of going it alone for some time now also, so your story is very inspiring to me :dance:. However, i may wait a few more years to try that. I am trying to get job stability right now, and perhaps a husband, ho hum :shrug:

I also don't have a license and have tried 3 times, it is sooo scary to me and i currently work in a law office for car accident victims, which does not help me at all, lol :nope: However i think a licence will help out immensely on my job and baby plan, lol.

Anyways I just wanted to wish you luck and say thanks for your story, it has given me hope. I look forward to following your progress!! :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- I'm so sorry af came, it's ok to be a little down about it but don't give up

HA- Thanks for that great info

Skye- You are so sweet, thanks for praying for me because you know I believe in it, you are one of the reasons why I love this thread so much, you are so thoughtful and considerate.

Missyt- FX for you too. When during the day to you take your opk? I tested 3 times a day and it was 7pm at night before I got a positive opk, and it was negative when I tested that morning. Don't give up, I'm sure your probably O'd

Dwrgi- Welcome!

Never- How is Artie today, I hope he is steadly improving

MA- Wow that is a lot of snow, we are finally experiencing some spring weather in NC and I'm so excited as it has been such a cold winter for us here. I hope you start to get some spring weather soon.

AFM- I think I'm about 6dpo or 7dpo, Im not quite sure. Either way I'm hopeful but no symptoms to speak of.


----------



## missyt

Missyt- FX for you too. When during the day to you take your opk? I tested 3 times a day and it was 7pm at night before I got a positive opk, and it was negative when I tested that morning. Don't give up, I'm sure your probably O'd

FM, I was doing the test first thing when I woke up so usually around 6 am. That is what the instructions on the box told me to do. I did notice the line getting darker with each test I did, which was once a day. Then I read something online today that said not to do it first thing in the morning, the best time to test is between 2pm and 8 pm. That makes sense in your case. :thumbup: I'm just going to stay positive and assume that I O'd. No use in being negative and freaking out about it. Best of luck to you on your 2ww. :hugs: I really hope this is your month. :baby:


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- thats right stay positive, I'm sure you O'd.


----------



## lavalux

Missy-I use the digital opks and in the last 2 months, have gotten a + reading at 8 am and at 2:30 pm. My directions don't say anything about the time you take it and since I got a + with FMU, I think that works in my case, but the window could be so slight that if you may ovulate and not even know ... do you track your BBT? That is how I confirm that I am ovulating.

FM- You are still early to expect symptoms so don't doubt this cycle! Hang in there ... it is hard to get through the TWW. I am really hoping this month is your lucky one! 

I had my appt. this morning and got my test results back this afternoon. The news isn't terrible, but it could definitely have been better and to be honest, they sort of threw me for a loop. Sonogram showed healthy uterus/FT/ovaries. My AHM was a 1.89, which they said was good, they look for between 1 and 3.5. My LH and estrogen tests were normal. BUT, my FSH was not great. They said that they like to see below 11-12, but mine was on the cusp at 12.5. Talking to a friend who went from 7.5 last year to 11 and was completely freaked out, I'm thinking that I've got a real problem. As y'all probably know, the more elevated the number the more decreased the ovarian reserve. When I asked if that meant I'm pre-menopausal yet, they said no and she said that it wouldn't prevent me from doing IUI and IVF, but she said there was nothing I could do to improve the number and it would only decrease further. This is what is so hard for me. To be so out of control of my health and my body. 

Anyway, I will begin taking Femara tomorrow and go in on March 17th for my mid-cycle tests and my HSG, continue trying naturally this month, and meet the RE Dr. on March 30th to talk about next steps. I am bracing myself for a rollercoaster b/c I have a feeling that now they will want me to start IUI in April. I have a friend that has the same RE and after 1 failed IUI this month, the Dr. told them that instead of 3 IUI cycles, he recommended they try only 1 more IUI cycle, then go directly to IVF. I wasn't even expecting that they would give me a prescription this cycle, so I feel that I am already on the racetrack, about to see the flag. So, I have my short-term plan but I am feeling really overwhelmed right now -not only by the information and the prescription, but for the first time in my life, I am worried about running out of time. I hope that I am emotionally strong enough for this whirlwind I'm about to enter.

Thanks for listening!! I'm sure I'll start feeling more hopeful tomorrow!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lava, I'm very sorry for the startling numbers. Were you able to get a copy of the results? Do they test each time? If not, is there a possibility to test at another facility to get a concrete second opinion to be sure?

also, I find it kind of odd that after only 1 failed IUI that they would automatically push women to IVF. First you have to find the right treatment. If your taking femara and then a trigger shot then you have to find the right doseage. If after awhile femara doesn't work you should move on to Menopur and Bravelle injuctions with trigger and even then maybe one of each won't work but two doses of each. Once you get the right doseage for what works for you, then it's a count to have two or more fully mature follies before IUI's and really bd'ing every other day thereafter at least until cd20 or so. 

In my opinion, It takes from 3-6 IUI's before moving forward to IVF's. Dr.'s including the Ob's office I had, get their panties in a ruffle if womens bodies don't move as fast as THEY'D like us to. :wacko: 

It sounds like you are so hesitant and feel rushed. They go as fast or as slow as you want to move. Yes, IVF is more AGRESSIVE, but I don't see why injectables and IUI wouldn't work for you over time. I think women get frustrated after having just 1 IUI and think they should get pregnant right away. There are some who do right away but they are NOT the norm. 

It's okay to take it at YOUR pace dear friend :hugs: See if the drugs work, Do three cycles of IUI with femara and if femara isn't working try 3 IUI's with menopur and bravelle with trigger shot. Don't let someone rush you into an expensive fertility treatment without having actually tried with just one shot. Goodness I don't know many people who follow through that quickly. It's obsured that Dr.'s would put that kind of pressure on a couple.

Take some time to try this treatment, relax a bit and think about what's comfortable for YOU. If IVF is the right direction then so be it. But never let anyone RUSH you to perform quickly.


----------



## jennybobenny

Andrea: how's your furbaby today?

Lava: :hugs: sometimes a good sleep calms the nerves. Hope tomorrow brings you some peace. I'm sure it will all work out.

MissyT: thanks for the encouragement! I always said NEVER when it comes to driving. My dad even left me his truck in his will. It sat there for a year until I sold it. If a free truck didn't encourage me to get my license, you know there's a serious issue behind it! I do long for the independence sometimes though!

Jenny: thanks for the love! Definitely adding you as a buddy. I'm tempted to get into the dating scene again because it's been so long (a year almost now) but I remind myself that it will be too messy since I've definitely made up my mind to have a baby first, then find a partner after. I'm 39 this year so trying to find a partner first and then convince him to have a baby RIGHT NOW (hoping that our relationship will stand the test of time and taking that gamble) is just not ideal for me. Wish things were different, but I'm actually excited to put the cart before the horse now. Everything is done on my terms this way. No baby name vetos too! :haha:

MA: I feel your pain with the snow. We've had a terrible winter and they're calling for flooding this spring. They had a "flood of the century" in 97 and they are predicting this year will be worse than that. It's mostly because of over the border though - into Fargo and Grand Forks - all their spring melt will come up the Red River to our city. People are sandbagging already. Hope this spring isn't too messy for you guys too. Nothing worse than a lot of snow but the slush and mess when it melts is a close second! :haha:

AFM: Proud to report I lost 4.6lbs since last Sunday! :happydance: I've been upping my water intake and eating way better (eliminating fast food altogether). 2 more months until I see the RE and I'd like to be down 10 more pounds by then at least - maybe 15 if I can manage it. Just waiting for it to warm up already so I can walk to and from work again!

Gotta go eat. The Bachelor is on soon. :blush: :haha: Take care all! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

jennybobenny said:


> Andrea: how's your furbaby today?
> 
> Lava: :hugs: sometimes a good sleep calms the nerves. Hope tomorrow brings you some peace. I'm sure it will all work out.
> 
> MissyT: thanks for the encouragement! I always said NEVER when it comes to driving. My dad even left me his truck in his will. It sat there for a year until I sold it. If a free truck didn't encourage me to get my license, you know there's a serious issue behind it! I do long for the independence sometimes though!
> 
> Jenny: thanks for the love! Definitely adding you as a buddy. I'm tempted to get into the dating scene again because it's been so long (a year almost now) but I remind myself that it will be too messy since I've definitely made up my mind to have a baby first, then find a partner after. I'm 39 this year so trying to find a partner first and then convince him to have a baby RIGHT NOW (hoping that our relationship will stand the test of time and taking that gamble) is just not ideal for me. Wish things were different, but I'm actually excited to put the cart before the horse now. Everything is done on my terms this way. No baby name vetos too! :haha:
> 
> MA: I feel your pain with the snow. We've had a terrible winter and they're calling for flooding this spring. They had a "flood of the century" in 97 and they are predicting this year will be worse than that. It's mostly because of over the border though - into Fargo and Grand Forks - all their spring melt will come up the Red River to our city. People are sandbagging already. Hope this spring isn't too messy for you guys too. Nothing worse than a lot of snow but the slush and mess when it melts is a close second! :haha:
> 
> AFM: Proud to report I lost 4.6lbs since last Sunday! :happydance: I've been upping my water intake and eating way better (eliminating fast food altogether). 2 more months until I see the RE and I'd like to be down 10 more pounds by then at least - maybe 15 if I can manage it. Just waiting for it to warm up already so I can walk to and from work again!
> 
> Gotta go eat. The Bachelor is on soon. :blush: :haha: Take care all! xo

Thank you. Only in Syracuse can you have a flood warning two days before a complete snowstorm. We've had about 167 ft of snow all winter and I think it may have gone more than that. Plow didn't come until 5 pm and Doug had to dig himself out for work. He was late. :wacko: 

People here complain about the weather all the time. I grew up here and for the most part don't mind the odd weather. :winkwink:

Take care with the flood issue. We get alot of those around this area and they're not fun! Sounds like they're predicting a big one over there. I hope it's not as big as they think and it won't harm lives or livelihoods.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> I had my appt. this morning and got my test results back this afternoon. The news isn't terrible, but it could definitely have been better and to be honest, they sort of threw me for a loop. Sonogram showed healthy uterus/FT/ovaries. My AHM was a 1.89, which they said was good, they look for between 1 and 3.5. My LH and estrogen tests were normal. BUT, my FSH was not great. They said that they like to see below 11-12, but mine was on the cusp at 12.5. Talking to a friend who went from 7.5 last year to 11 and was completely freaked out, I'm thinking that I've got a real problem. As y'all probably know, the more elevated the number the more decreased the ovarian reserve. When I asked if that meant I'm pre-menopausal yet, they said no and she said that it wouldn't prevent me from doing IUI and IVF, but she said there was nothing I could do to improve the number and it would only decrease further. This is what is so hard for me. To be so out of control of my health and my body.
> 
> Anyway, I will begin taking Femara tomorrow and go in on March 17th for my mid-cycle tests and my HSG, continue trying naturally this month, and meet the RE Dr. on March 30th to talk about next steps. I am bracing myself for a rollercoaster b/c I have a feeling that now they will want me to start IUI in April. I have a friend that has the same RE and after 1 failed IUI this month, the Dr. told them that instead of 3 IUI cycles, he recommended they try only 1 more IUI cycle, then go directly to IVF. I wasn't even expecting that they would give me a prescription this cycle, so I feel that I am already on the racetrack, about to see the flag. So, I have my short-term plan but I am feeling really overwhelmed right now -not only by the information and the prescription, but for the first time in my life, I am worried about running out of time. I hope that I am emotionally strong enough for this whirlwind I'm about to enter.
> 
> Thanks for listening!! I'm sure I'll start feeling more hopeful tomorrow!

:hugs: Lava. That overwhelmed feeling is so awful. :hugs: The best advice I can offer you is a) try not to compare yourself to your friend, and b) try not to jump ahead and worry about what the RE might say on Mar 30. 

Your friend's situation might have been very very different from yours. A good RE will develop a unique plan for each individual patient, based on each patient's individual situation and hormones. Just because they recommended your friend go to IVF after one failed IUI doesn't mean they'll recommend the same for you. 

Also, there are some legitimate reasons for some people to jump to IVF sooner rather than later - it's not always pushy drs. On a per-cycle basis, IUI is a whole lot cheaper than IVF. But if someone is in a situation where IUI isn't likely to help much, then going to IVF early may be a lot cheaper in the long run than paying for multiple failed IUIs and then starting IVF. There are also well-established stats that 80% of the women who are going to get pregnant with IUI get pregnant in the first four cycles. So generally, if IUI is going to work for someone, it will work in the first four tries. That's why most clinics will advise a patient to consider IVF after three or four failed IUIs - they are concerned that a patient at that point who continues to try IUI faces a reduced chance of success and is wasting precious time on it. (That's also why a lot of insurance plans will pay for IVF after 3 or 4 failed IUIs.)

As for jumping ahead and worrying about what-ifs, I am a champion at that and I can guarantee you it has gotten me nothing but more worries. I suggest you write down every single worry and thought and what-if that pops into your head, and take that list with you when you meet with the RE on Mar. 30 and go over the list with him and get every worry answered. Knowledge really is power - ignorance just leaves a vacuum waiting to be filled with worry. Try not to anticipate what he might say, just wait for his pitch and then decide what you're comfortable doing. Like MA said, there is no reason to rush. If you aren't comfortable with a treatment plan or suggestion, call another RE's office and get a second opinion. Yes, in the big picture, time is of the essence, but one month is not going to spell the difference between pregnancy and adoption. You might already be on the racetrack, but you are still the driver and you can apply the brakes any time you want to.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Everyone!

I wanted to join because I am looking for support from women who will understand what I am going through.

I am 37 yrs. old (38 in June) my Dh is 30 (31 in August)...we have been ttc for more than 2 years. One of my dreams since I was young was to be a Mom. I am so broken hearted that it has not happened yet. Last year around this time we started seeking to figure out why we were not getting pg. We went to a fertility clinic and they ran some testing on me and everything they did came back fine...then my dh had a S/A...houston we have a problem.....his numbers were soooo bad!!! 

Anyway, the RE suggested that we do IVF right away, because he said that would be the only way we could get pg. We really can't afford that route, unless we win the lotto... He did advise my dh to get checked for a vericocele...the urologist ordered an ultrasound and he said he did not see anything...we went to breakfast after that, and we were both so depressed. On our way home we were rear ended in a car accident!!! Great!! It wasn't serious and not too much damage but later that day my lower back was killing me....(and I still have pain) :growlmad: well that put off "trying" for a long time, dh was frustrated with his #'s on the S/A and a bit in denial ...which leads me here....and still not pg. 

We recently went to get a second opinion on the vericocele and get a new S/A...we have a follow-up appt. in three weeks for the results....since another year has gone by. I put my dh on a bunch a vitamins...I guess I just feel so helpless and hopeless...I know that is not good but I have been having a rough week...anyway that's my story!!!!:shrug:

Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## skye2010

Ethan welcome to our thread too little cutieeee :))) Angela he is gorgeous. Quite big too. How's breastfeeding going? Give him little butterfly kisses from me :)

Hello Dwrgi, welcome to this thread :hi: You are on to stuff that more or less most of us here have tried or practicing. Seeing people conceive easily when you're having problems is really hurtful. I hope you got over it. :dust::dust:

Jenny I used to be averse to the idea of driving up until 3 weeks ago. When I called a driving school and made an appointment. After that everything seemed easy. I just got excited with learning a new skill. And the actual driving was not as bad as I thought. I had 4 lessons up to now. This weeks classes is canceled cause I had to change instructor (he was always late or didn't turn up) But I'm really looking forward to next week. Honestly you can do it too. The hard bit is the decision. Once you convince yourself you can than you will. :flower:

Andrea, how is Artie? Did he get any better?

Praying how are you hon? Have you passed the winter-blues stage?

Titi great news with the results. Hope is all going well. Are you having any morning sickness?

:hi: Rebekah, I bet you are improving your sewing skills and cooking wonderful cookies under the influence of the snow. yumm yummm.

Missy did you get the + yet?

FM you'll get there hon, still another 7-8 days to go. :)

Lava it is a good sign that they weren't too worried about it and told you you can have IUI and IVF. Your result is only .5 more than the normal result although it is not a wide parameter. Some women on this other thread I follow has much higher FSH than you. Can they tell you how quickly it might decline or is it just something that depends on the person. IUI's advantage is that it can be done back to back where as after every IVf you have to wait 2 months for your ovaries to recoop. It also produces more eggs during the treatment, I don't know if it means more decline on the reserves. But has a significantly more chance of concieving. Almost double. 
HA is right about that you should have a good heart to heart with RE and see what he suggests. Re's don't really like very high FSH nos cause the egg quality declines too as the levels go higher. Yours is not that high yet and you have all the options in front of you. Good luck with the decission making :kiss::kiss: 

Ha how are you hon? Did you have a nice evening with your friends the other night? Plumbings sorted?

:hi: Luvmydoggies. :dust::dust: to you too. I'm sorry that you and your DH is so stressed. Heat is another major sperm killing issue. Laptops, hot baths, extensive cooking etc. And many women talk about L-CARNITINE for increasing both the volume and the motility. I personally don't know much about this vitamin but you can research on the net. Good luck..

I almost forgot to update myself :) I'm still waiting for 16th to get my results to have a go ahead for the IVF. Which will be hopefully in April. My DH was a bit annoying last night. He has a holiday in May and he really wants to go on a holiday. When I tell him I can only come with him depending on my situation he had a sulk cause we can't make plans early and book. Really I sometimes think I already have a child and what will he do when we have our baby. Get jealous or what? He acts as if our main problem in life is how can we entertain him on his holiday.... :wacko: He must have realised I'm pissed off cause he was trying to plant silly kisses on me before he left this morning.
Right now I really don't care about anything at all except having this treatment and hopefully my BFP. :winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava-I'm so sorry that you got some not so great news but glad that you have a plan. Try to remain positive although I know that can be really hard some days. I agree with MA and HA that you shouldn't let your RE rush you you should be in control with how you want to proceed.

Luvmydoggies- Welcome to the thread. I wish I had some advice about how to make your dh have better SA results but I don't have much experience with it. I hope that when you get your results they are much better or at least the dr is able to give you some advice.

Sky- FX for you on the 16th that you get the go ahead to proceed with IVF.


----------



## missyt

Lava, I agree with MA, the nurse at my clinic said that they'll do as many IUI's as my insurance covers or what I want to pay for. Like some of the other ladies said, every case is different. I know its hard not to compare ourselves with others and when we go through the stresses of TTC, we expect the worst. Like Skye said, you are on the cusp. That means there is still hope there. And like FM says, stay positive. I can't give any better advice than all the other lovely ladies here. They are on point. :hugs:

Luvmydoggies, my DH SA results were borderline, morphology was below average, we had 2 IUI's that didn't work. We decided to take a break and put both ourselves on herbs and vitamins while eating healthier. This is what DH takes; Megamen multi-vitamin from GNC, zinc, selenium, C0Q10, vitamin C, L-caratine, L-arginine, chinese ginseng and astralagus root. He also quit smoking and cut back tremendously on caffeine (he was drinking 7 cups of coffee a day) and alcohol (drank a lot on the weekends). We are going to do an IUI next cycle so I'll see how it all worked for his SA results. I read that it can take up to 3 months for your body to absorb all the vitamins and herbs and get used to the healthy lifestyle changes. :flower:

Skye, I understand about how DHs can be irritating when it comes to their priorities. :growlmad: They don't have as much to worry about as us when it comes to TTC. 90% of the time, its our bodies that are going through all the rough stuff. At least it sounds like he knows he got you mad and hopefully he'll get it and make up for it. Keep us posted on your appointment. Fx'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

I love it when I log on and there are lots of pages as I know what that means.....

Congratulations Titi :wohoo:

Rottpaw - so happy for you and I love the name Ethan. I hope you are ok and the baby blues didn't strike on day 3&4 (If they did it's perfectly normal). If you need any advice re:Breastfeeding I'm here to help. Next week I will have hit the 6 month mark. :hugs:

Sorry no more personals but I've been away and it's taken me ages to catch up

:dust: to all who need it

xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

luvmydoggies said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I wanted to join because I am looking for support from women who will understand what I am going through.
> 
> I am 37 yrs. old (38 in June) my Dh is 30 (31 in August)...we have been ttc for more than 2 years. One of my dreams since I was young was to be a Mom. I am so broken hearted that it has not happened yet. Last year around this time we started seeking to figure out why we were not getting pg. We went to a fertility clinic and they ran some testing on me and everything they did came back fine...then my dh had a S/A...houston we have a problem.....his numbers were soooo bad!!!
> 
> Anyway, the RE suggested that we do IVF right away, because he said that would be the only way we could get pg. We really can't afford that route, unless we win the lotto... He did advise my dh to get checked for a vericocele...the urologist ordered an ultrasound and he said he did not see anything...we went to breakfast after that, and we were both so depressed. On our way home we were rear ended in a car accident!!! Great!! It wasn't serious and not too much damage but later that day my lower back was killing me....(and I still have pain) :growlmad: well that put off "trying" for a long time, dh was frustrated with his #'s on the S/A and a bit in denial ...which leads me here....and still not pg.
> 
> We recently went to get a second opinion on the vericocele and get a new S/A...we have a follow-up appt. in three weeks for the results....since another year has gone by. I put my dh on a bunch a vitamins...I guess I just feel so helpless and hopeless...I know that is not good but I have been having a rough week...anyway that's my story!!!!:shrug:
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust:

Welcome, luvmydoggies! :hi: I'm glad you found us! Good for you on getting a second opinion. FX'd you get better news this time. FWIW, my DH had great count and good motility but only 1% morphology; the RE recommended he take a multivitamin daily (which he was already doing) and L-carnitine (500mg daily). I think most men seem to take the news of a poor SA really badly... I was so grateful to have some explanation and he just fell apart. There's a lot of guilt involved, not to mention inadequacy... it's really a shame more men aren't open with their diagnoses - it would really help them feel less alone. (I wonder if there's a men's version of BnB? :haha:) 




skye2010 said:


> Jenny I used to be averse to the idea of driving up until 3 weeks ago. When I called a driving school and made an appointment. After that everything seemed easy. I just got excited with learning a new skill. And the actual driving was not as bad as I thought. I had 4 lessons up to now. This weeks classes is canceled cause I had to change instructor (he was always late or didn't turn up) But I'm really looking forward to next week. Honestly you can do it too. The hard bit is the decision. Once you convince yourself you can than you will. :flower:
> 
> Ha how are you hon? Did you have a nice evening with your friends the other night? Plumbings sorted?
> 
> I almost forgot to update myself :) I'm still waiting for 16th to get my results to have a go ahead for the IVF. Which will be hopefully in April. My DH was a bit annoying last night. He has a holiday in May and he really wants to go on a holiday. When I tell him I can only come with him depending on my situation he had a sulk cause we can't make plans early and book. Really I sometimes think I already have a child and what will he do when we have our baby. Get jealous or what? He acts as if our main problem in life is how can we entertain him on his holiday.... :wacko: He must have realised I'm pissed off cause he was trying to plant silly kisses on me before he left this morning.
> Right now I really don't care about anything at all except having this treatment and hopefully my BFP. :winkwink:

Skye, I'm so excited you're almost ready to start IVF again! You've had to wait so long - it's great to hear some progress from you. FX'd the results are good next week! :flower:

I totally hear you on the holiday thing. I am SO SICK of planning life in 9-month fragments one month at a time, trying to work around all the what-ifs. Honestly one of the reasons I wanted to take a break this month is that we have a HUGE family reunion scheduled for January 2012 that we've been looking forward to for the last 3 years. If we get a BFP this month, we can't go to the reunion. We've been ttc so long and have given up so much for it over the last 2+ years that I really wanted to take a break now thru May to guarantee we'd be able to travel in January. But DH is really afraid that each month that passes is another month older (thanks for making me feel good, honey! :growlmad:) so we decided to press on this month. But we compromised - if this month doesn't work, we will take a break in April and May so we can go to the reunion in January. 

Speaking of pressing on, I had my first follie check this morning, and I have 4 big juicy ones plus one more that may still catch up! :shock: Three on the right at 15, 14 and 10mm and two on the left at 16 and 14mm! Makes me a little nervous, honestly, so we talked about the risk of higher-order multiples (anything more than twins) and what are the criteria for canceling a cycle.... DH and I are fine with twins, but any more than that is more risk than we are comfortable with. (If it happened we'd deal with it, but we just don't want it to happen if we can avoid it.) I swear it's either feast or famine - last month I was disappointed to have only 1 good follie, and this month we're looking at 4, maybe 5! Something in-between would be nice.... So we'll see how my E2 level is (we'll get those results this afternoon) and take it one step at a time.

And yes, our heater is working again thanks to our fabulous friends. My friend's husband got it working in under 5 minutes, but if we had to pay someone to come do it that same 5 minutes of work would have cost us over $100. Hooray for friends with mechanical skills!! :thumbup:

All you ladies who don't drive, I'm actually a little envious that you live in an area where not driving is an option! I grew up in Europe and rode public transport everywhere... I came back to the US for college and was appalled at the sorry system that passes for public transport here.... :huh: There are certainly some cities that are exceptions to the rule, but for the most part here you almost have to have a car. I'd at least like to have the option....

Happy Mardi Gras everyone! Laissez les bons temps rouler! :fool:


----------



## Jocr

Hi Ladies

I wonder if you can help me? I need a hand compiling questions to give to the very nice fertility nurse tomorrow lunch time (i just called her and she said I can come in for a chat). Its just that when ever we see the Fertility Dr he doesnt seem to have much time for us or explain anything and Im left in a tizz and confused.:dohh:

Quick overview: Im 37 have been TTC 19 months, DH spearm all fine and all my bloods came back fine. The dr suggested a laparoscopy for me to see if I have scarring in my tubes but I said rather not at the moment. He gave me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid (after I had to ask him for some :growlmad:). Next apt with him June and I will then be 6 months older:wacko: He thinks that he will start IVF next time but I dont hold my breath with him.
I have a feelling that the blood tests wernt done on the correct days at my GP's surgery origionally and would like them to be looked at properly.

With your experience I would like your input into some of the tests I should be asking for as it seems ive only had one progestrone test and one FSH level test.
Any help will be fab as I would really like to come out of her office knowing I have asked all the questions I should need to.
Thanks so much for any help you can give me.
xx:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## skye2010

Girls i'm just trying to have my doggies pictures as my avatar cause I want to share them. They are the funniest little dogs. Gives me a smile everytime I look at them. But just can't manage. I changed my profile picture but my avatar is still the same. What to do?


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Girls i'm just trying to have my doggies pictures as my avatar cause I want to share them. They are the funniest little dogs. Gives me a smile everytime I look at them. But just can't manage. I changed my profile picture but my avatar is still the same. What to do?

If you go to User CP at the top of the page then look at the right hand side of the page 'change avatar' is part way down! (Yes I'm still lurking!)


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Girls i'm just trying to have my doggies pictures as my avatar cause I want to share them. They are the funniest little dogs. Gives me a smile everytime I look at them. But just can't manage. I changed my profile picture but my avatar is still the same. What to do?
> 
> If you go to User CP at the top of the page then look at the right hand side of the page 'change avatar' is part way down! (Yes I'm still lurking!)Click to expand...

Yay lurking! :happydance: And look at you with 23 lbs lost - way to go!!! Very happy to see you, Twinkle. :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Twinkle! Glad you're lurking:wave:


----------



## skye2010

Yaaaaaaaay Thanks Twinkle, managed finally!!! Aren't they funny, my lill-uns? hhahahaa, snoring next to me as I type :)) Actually the brown one sometimes rests her head on my hand as I type. hahhahaha! Good that you are lurking. How's the weight watchers going :kiss:?

Jocr, My Re did the dye test HSG but not the endoscopy. The other Re's didn't think it necessary either for some reason. Some women get pregnant after HSG and say the dye clear the tubes. I don't know but it's a good idea. You should get your tubes checked cause it is just a probable pot hole. And better get all the tests done earlier on since they will be demanding them before IVF and that might save you some time. 

Also they look out for AMH results too which is also a day 2-3 test. Would be a good idea to renew the hormone tests. Also did you have a thyroid function test. Which is T sthg. 

Did the doc tell you why is he jumping over IUI straight onto IVF and how did you feel about that? You can ask them to copy all the tests and give it to you. Which is always helpful to have in hand. It's good to see where is your levels (upper end of the parameters or lower)
There is a very good fertility uk website I follow
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/ It really is helpful for the UK users. You can talk with girls who get treated in your area. It's just good to compare experiences.
Also https://www.hfea.gov.uk/ is a government website which compares the success rates of all the clinics in the UK. So you can see how efficient your hospital is. You might have an option to move somewhere which has better results.

That's all I can think of right now.


Twinkle whopppiieee on the weght loss


----------



## lavalux

Luvmydoggies-
My DH's S/A results were borderline on motility - 46% - they were looking for at least 50%. They suggested that he take Conception RX motility support in addition to his multi-vitamin. Said that would give him the L-Carnitine that he needs to improve and then he can retest to track improvement in a few months. They are stinky and he takes 4 a day, but he fortunately doesn't complain much. 

After my test results came back yesterday showing decreased ovarian reserve, we are trying to process how to finance IUI and IVF cycles if we need to this year. Insurance has covered my initial testing and we have a little money saved up for a couple IUI cycles, but we aren't sure whether we can actually afford IVF if it is recommended. I have law school loans, 2 mortgages (my house is being rented now b/c I couldn't sell it for what I still owe on it), and we are still paying off some debt from our wedding and honeymoon. I was hoping that we would have more time.

You are younger than me and your DH is much younger than mine (he's 47) so you shouldn't feel as rushed, but I am stressed after five months of unprotected sex and two of active TTC ... I can imagine that you are very stressed and tired at this point.

I'm glad that you found us - it helps to have understanding women to share with! I so hope that it happens naturally for you (or maybe with some oral meds) soon!


----------



## Tititimes2

Jocr- lurking here too but wanted to suggest the HSG before anything more invasive. It tells if your tubes are blocked. Had mine February and did first 50 mg of Clomid and got a BFP on 3/3/11. Good luck. 

Hi ladies!


----------



## lavalux

Ladies - I am coping with my recent test results and trying to process everything today so I apologize for not writing longer notes and just "thank"ing everyone who wrote me some encouragement yesterday. I am still feeling pretty blue, but I'm sure that I will feel better once we talk to the RE. He didn't strike me as the kind of person that would push us to go in a direction that we aren't ready for, but at the same time, he seems compassionate and DIRECT and based comments from others who go to this doctor, he doesn't want to waste our time or money. His goal is to to maximize our chances of getting PG. That is what I want to and I know that I'm in good hands, I love everyone at this clinic so far. But the reality for me is not that the doctors will push me into unwanted treatment, but that treatment is our best course of action and I guess I'm mourning my lost youth a little bit today. The inevitable aging process is more bearable when you have a young child with their whole life ahead of them to nurture. Not that this is the reason why we want a baby. I've always known I wanted to raise a child ... the question was when. But my mom & dad who had me at 42 and 43 years old always said that I kept them young! :) Oh well, I'm not saying that the race is over or not worthwhile ... and I know I can put on the brakes at anytime, but if we can't afford all recommended treatment or eventually menopause catches up with me, it may be life that puts the brakes on for me.

The advice to not compare myself to others is good advice and I'm taking it to heart. 

Anyway ... one question for y'all. Has anyone been on Femara and what were your experiences with it? Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## skye2010

Mrs J isn't it amazing how time flyes. The little princess must be already blabbering :)

HA, Great !!! 4 eggs are very good? Isn't that what they aim for? I am scared of multiples too simply cause they can be harmfull for each other and the mother. The dr can suck out one or two when they are small but that would be an awfull, awfull decision to take. Really wouldn't like to be in a situation like that. But don't worry about this just yet. You have 4 handsome eggs and maybe another if it can catch up. So hopefully you will have a good chance this month. :hugs: When is the transfer is it next week?

Lava, I just checked the website I wrote up in my other msg. fertility friends for your results. What I found out was rather interesting. The other girls told me that my clinic doesn't like to take on board anything higher than 10. Which actually might be highly favoring their results. So the fact that they have such good results all over UK might be because they just don't take anyone that might be a little more risky statistically. :( Hmmm I don't like this info cause all this immune meds I'm taking might be a la di dah?

Anyway there is actually a whole section and a very busy thread like this one in there under the name of "Poor responders" I kind of had a look. And a girl was talking about how she finally had her BFP from an IUI cycle after being told to find both donor eggs and sperm only when she relaxed-God the relaxing issue again- and had a few more drinks than advised. I don't know if there is anything similar in this web site. Also one girl told me that the AMH level is more important than the FSH (don't now how right.) I think it is good idea for you to ask girls who have more experience with this.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Ladies - WW is going ok - have started lots of exercise too - trying to avoid taking the Orlistat!

Jocr - my FS has jumped straight to IVF too but I think that's because of DH's poor SA results

Skye - your doggies are V cute!


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA, Great !!! 4 eggs are very good? Isn't that what they aim for? I am scared of multiples too simply cause they can be harmfull for each other and the mother. The dr can suck out one or two when they are small but that would be an awfull, awfull decision to take. Really wouldn't like to be in a situation like that. But don't worry about this just yet. You have 4 handsome eggs and maybe another if it can catch up. So hopefully you will have a good chance this month. :hugs: When is the transfer is it next week?

We're doing IUI not IVF, so no transfer - the insemination will likely be Friday or Saturday (or maybe Thursday, at the rate these are growing). With IUI they actually aim for 2-3 eggs so we're a little high. IUI has less control over multiples than IVF, because with IVF they can just transfer fewer embryos... with IUI it's all up to my body as to how many of the eggs fertilize and implant. I pray to God we will never have to make the decision to selectively reduce. I can't imagine how hard that must be.

The clinic just called and my E2 is 350, so that's good - indicative of 3 or 4 eggs ready to pop and that the 5th guy is probably not going to mature enough in time (which is also good!). He's cutting back my dose of follistim for tonight and wants to check me again tomorrow. 

So yeah, it definitely looks like better chances this month than last month. Just as long as I don't end up with all 4 (or 5!) eggs fertilizing! :dohh:


----------



## lavalux

Skye- Thanks. What is that website/thread???


----------



## lavalux

That is great news, HA! Thanks for the update! I'm crossing my fingers and saying a prayer for you!


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> I was inspired to reach out after reading so many encouraging & honest posts. What kind, classy, funny ladies are on this thread!
> 
> I am 39, DH is 47. We were married in June of 2010. It's my first marriage (hey, it took me 36 years to find the right guy so I guess I'm a late bloomer all around). I'm the only child of older parents. My mom had me 3 months shy of her 43rd birthday, my dad was 44 so I've thought I have all the time in the world to start a family. I've always been taught that first you get your education, then you jump start your career, marry when you find the right person, and then ta da ... you get pregnant at just the right time. The irony is that after all those years of avoiding pregnancy, here I am ... anxious at the possibly bumpy road ahead and freaked out by all the sad statistics and conflicting information out there.
> 
> DH & I discussed waiting a year to TTC, but in Oct., we "accidentally" had unprotected sex and my DH was convinced his "super sperm" had done the trick. Nada. Then in Nov., I convinced myself I had early pregnancy symptoms only to welcome in AF. Maybe it was our birthdays reminding us we aren't spring chickens anymore or the surprising pressure from friends, family, co-workers to get pregnant, but over the holidays, we agreed to officially start trying in the new year. Beginning Jan. 1, I started reading everything, tracking furiously, and to my chagrin ... my BBT chart is all over the place, I can't detect any OPK surge despite testing 2x/day & following directions to a T, and for the 1st time in recent memory, my CM is dry as dust (bought pre-seed). I'm worried I'm not ovulating.
> 
> Two of my close friends are also just starting to TTC, but they don't want to chat in detail about their efforts right now for some reason, which is ok ... it's such a private thing. A few baby-desirous friends are still single or waiting for their BFs to get off their duff and propose, so I don't want to increase their frustration by venting to them about TTC. Other friends, I know have tried for years, with no luck, and are starting fertility treatments. I also know about several ladies 35+ who just announced their pregnancies or had healthy babies - some went through hell with IUI/IF/Clomid, etc.
> 
> To count my blessings, DH is on board with baby-making and has been sensitive and cooperative with daily BDing during the time I think I may be fertile. But my charting has led so far to only more confusion. My in-demand OB/GYN won't see me until July unless there's an emergency. I'm planning a friend's baby shower (not married, got knocked up by her younger latin lover, who later told her he is already married for his green card, so she'd going it alone - no thanks!) and trying to chase away feelings of jealousy. My mom's advise to not stress only seems to stress me more. So ... here I am. First time poster.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I apologize for the long post. So happy to have found this link. I look forward to reading more of your stories & supporting y'all through your journey, as direct or circuitous as ours may be to baby!

Hi Lava
So glad to have come across your posts. How are you doing by now? 

I am the same age as you with DH who is 46; DH's S/A also slightly low on motility. We have been trying to get pregnant for three years and three months-had an ectopic in October 2009 and nothing since.

It is really hard to remain optimistic, but, despite all the depressing statistics, 39 year olds (and over!!!) still get pregnant and I am sure that we will too. 

I wonder whether they have discovered if there is a problem with your ovulation-at least then they can treat it. 

I'm adding you as a friend, and hope that we can be web buddies through this.

Lots and lots of special Babydust to you!
:hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Ha sorry I meant insemination, don't know the IUI wording that well. I didn't realise the IUI aims only 2-3. Don't worry some of the fertilised eggs may not even attach. Hopefully you will have one beautiful baby in the end. :)) Or would you prefer twins? 2 birds with one stone. hhahahaaa. They are hard work but I really wouldn't mind :flower:

God I'm off for today. DH will be late so I had the time to chat away today...xx


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi- Thanks for the sweet message. I'm having a tough day today BUT we are about to go to Athens, GA for a fun evening so hopefully that will lift my mood. 

Apparently I am ovulating fine, my AHM test was low, everything else normal except my sad FSH count! :( One thing that the nurse wanted to get more info on for me is a slightly irregular thyroid test. It may be nothing. Will see.

My DH is taking Conception RX motility support to improve in that arena & will retest in a couple of month. I'm starting Femara tonight (like Clomid but without some of the same side effects like reduced CM and thiner uterus lining). Since I already ovulate regularly, it won't trigged ovulation, but it may help boost follies/egg production so we will see! Going for my HSG & mid-cycle blood tests next week. 

Have you been to a RE for blood tests? You are right that there are plenty of women our age who get pregnant. My mom was 42. And that was a long time ago ... there have been a lot of advances in medical science so more options nowadays!

I noticed that you are from Wales ... I had Welsh Rarebit for lunch today. My mom used to always make the cheese sauce over toast for me when I was little and even now, I like to have that on overcast, chilly days as comfort food! :) My mom's great-grandfather's family is from Wales so I guess you could say I've got it in my blood!


----------



## skye2010

Lava here it is. U might need to become a member though. The membership approval is overnight I think. But if you apply now u might be all right in your afternoon since it's 7 pm here.
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wowee! :hi: to all the newbies. Twinks, LOVING that you've made such progress already. You'll make your girl hunny and I can't wait until you make it to the "graduates" board. :thumbup:

Skye, I thought you were a newbie for a minute there. I had to do a doubletake. LOVE the fur babies!

HA, this looks like a pretty good cycle for you. I haven't had that many follies. I had three. Remember to bd even after IUI maybe for a couple times every other day to insure extra coverage as I think with this pregnancy it wasn't the IUI but one of the bd'ing sessions we had afterwards. Our IUI was Feb. 18th. My origional EDD based on the first day of my last period is Oct. 8th. The ob says my baby is measuring a week behind and they guessed October 15th and based on our own conclusion Doug and I think the 8th is too early and the 15th is too late and we think our date of the 13th is right. :wacko: Three different dates...one from the OB, one from the perinatologist and one we think is more accurate. Whatever the case, we know its within a week of those dates. :rofl: Good luck and many blessings for an excellent cycle for you, fm and everyone else who's cycle is this month and are waiting.

Lava, I understand the grief of getting older. Just take one day at a time dear. I'm praying you'll find a nice surprise sometime soon with a bfp. :winkwink:

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Skye. I was able to look at a couple of the threads on the forum. I saw a cople of success stories of ladies with FSH levels higher than mine with IUI/IVF cycles so that's encouraging!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sorry, Lava, I have no experience with Femara... you might try posting a question over in the assisted conception area and see if you get any hits. And I completely understand the grief of hearing the news. It seems like every step of this journey has been accompanied by the grief of accepting that one more part of family building was not going to happen the way we thought it was. It hurts every time, and it just takes some time to come to terms with it. :hugs:




skye2010 said:


> Ha sorry I meant insemination, don't know the IUI wording that well. I didn't realise the IUI aims only 2-3. Don't worry some of the fertilised eggs may not even attach. Hopefully you will have one beautiful baby in the end. :)) Or would you prefer twins? 2 birds with one stone. hhahahaaa. They are hard work but I really wouldn't mind :flower:

I go back and forth on whether I would prefer twins over a singleton.... I really would prefer to have two kids, especially since we're going to be "older" parents - I would hate for my only child to lose both his or her parents by the time she's 30 or 40 and be all alone in the world, you know? And since it's taken us over 2 years to have one, I fear that if we have a singleton we won't have time to have a 2nd before my fertility is really in the pits. So yeah, twins would be a blessing in many ways. But then I start thinking about the logistics of twins - could we fit two kids in our current house (they'll want their own rooms eventually!), paying for braces on two kids' teeth at the same time, college tuition for two at the same time, etc... it's a little frightening! :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lava, FM has been on Femara I believe for awhile and may be able to give you some information you need. :winkwink:


----------



## missyt

Skye, your doggies are so cute! My little black pug also lies in my lap and rests his head on me when I type. They just bring me so much joy. I feel lucky to have them.

HA, I completely understand planning everything around TTC and when I may actually get pregnant. There is so much I've held back on doing. Last year, a month after we got married I sold my motorcycle because I figured I wouldn't be riding it pregnant. Well here is another spring coming up and I wish I had it. DH mentioned finishing our PADI scuba diving certification this summer and I told him I can't because I don't know if I'll be pregnant or not. I think at that point I told myself no more. So I recently signed up for a 10K and started training. I mentally feel better about it and stress free. BTW, your follies sound like they are the perfect size. You are definately responding well to the meds. FX'd for you so you can start planning things for real for 9 months from now.:baby:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi, Skye2010, your doggies are so cute!!! I have three dogs, Blondie (cocker spaniel 11yrs old) Brownie (cocker spaniel 5 yrs old) and Finnley (American Eskimo 2yrs old who was a rescue from a horrible owner) They are laying at my feet as I am typing.

Hi- Future Mommie!
Hi- Happy Auntie! Thank you!! GL to you and lots of baby dust....your way!
Hi- Lavalux! Yes, it is very tiring...but I can't give up!!! I have been google-ing like crazy and founds lots of BFP's, which helps a lot. I know how hard it is when other people around you are getting pg....friends, co-workers, my cousin...who is trying for #3 and always calls me right after she gets a positive pg. test....I'm happy for her and love her two boys...but I would like to be the one calling this time!

Hi-Tititimes2! I tried to ask for that test last year when we saw the RE and he said he did not think I needed it after he saw my dh's s/a...but I really want that test done..b/c what if it is me and dh? We have an appt. with a new RE in May...so will see what he says.

Hi Mommy's angel! 

I am so happy I found this site...you all are so nice and I appreciate all your stories and advice...and wish you all BFP's very soon!!!!

I hope I didn't forget anyone....:flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

:wave: everyone!

So sorry I haven't been around lately, I have been struggling with things and I am now starting to come back to reality, positivity and hopefully a baby some day!

Artie is doing really well (thank you everyone for asking) it took him until Monday to be eating properly though.

I have been finding my loss extremely difficult to cope with and I was due to return to work on Monday yet felt totally not ready for it. I have been signed off for another week and I am trying to go out and see people which is a struggle. I am fine in my own little bubble with my OH but not so fine when we see people. Almost broke down in McDonalds on Sunday as a friends sibling was there and she came and said "sorry" and I managed to say it's ok before promptly leaving and breaking down in the car.

My OH also confessed to finding me being so down difficult and I realised that I am being selfish as he is going through this too :cry: I have asked him regularly how he is, but he always has been very emotionally private so for him to actually voice this means he is struggling deep down too :cry:

I guess we have also been a little (or a lot) reckless and :sex: last night. Now worrying that what if we get pregnant again so soon?! Everyone always thinks it happens to other people and I'm in two minds how I would feel if I was!? I also have no idea if I have ovulated this month (have been told not to use OPK as they're inaccurate after a MC) so we shall have to wait and see.

Anyway:-

Lava :hugs: I hope you have a good time in Athens and try and stay positive, I know it's hard sometimes.

FM How many dpo are you now?!

HA SO happy about those follies....FX'd for you

Twinkle Fab news about your weight loss, be proud of yourself hun

Skye Your pooches are gorgeous

MA, Jenny, Missy and anyone else I have missed I hope you are all ok too :flower:

Andrea XxX


----------



## Jocr

skye2010 said:


> Yaaaaaaaay Thanks Twinkle, managed finally!!! Aren't they funny, my lill-uns? hhahahaa, snoring next to me as I type :)) Actually the brown one sometimes rests her head on my hand as I type. hahhahaha! Good that you are lurking. How's the weight watchers going :kiss:?
> 
> Jocr, My Re did the dye test HSG but not the endoscopy. The other Re's didn't think it necessary either for some reason. Some women get pregnant after HSG and say the dye clear the tubes. I don't know but it's a good idea. You should get your tubes checked cause it is just a probable pot hole. And better get all the tests done earlier on since they will be demanding them before IVF and that might save you some time.
> 
> Also they look out for AMH results too which is also a day 2-3 test. Would be a good idea to renew the hormone tests. Also did you have a thyroid function test. Which is T sthg.
> 
> Did the doc tell you why is he jumping over IUI straight onto IVF and how did you feel about that? You can ask them to copy all the tests and give it to you. Which is always helpful to have in hand. It's good to see where is your levels (upper end of the parameters or lower)
> There is a very good fertility uk website I follow
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/ It really is helpful for the UK users. You can talk with girls who get treated in your area. It's just good to compare experiences.
> Also https://www.hfea.gov.uk/ is a government website which compares the success rates of all the clinics in the UK. So you can see how efficient your hospital is. You might have an option to move somewhere which has better results.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now.
> 
> 
> Twinkle whopppiieee on the weght loss

Skye - thank you very much for all the info. I am writting a great big list of questions now to take this afternoon.:thumbup:
I have had the HSG (i forgot to write that yesterday):blush: It all came back as clear and ok, so maybe I dont need to have the Lap?? I will ask today.
No the Dr didnt say why he was jumping to IVF.
I will also ask for a copy of the tests.
Thank you sooo much xx:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Neversaynever said:


> :wave: everyone!
> 
> So sorry I haven't been around lately, I have been struggling with things and I am now starting to come back to reality, positivity and hopefully a baby some day!
> 
> Artie is doing really well (thank you everyone for asking) it took him until Monday to be eating properly though.
> 
> I have been finding my loss extremely difficult to cope with and I was due to return to work on Monday yet felt totally not ready for it. I have been signed off for another week and I am trying to go out and see people which is a struggle. I am fine in my own little bubble with my OH but not so fine when we see people. Almost broke down in McDonalds on Sunday as a friends sibling was there and she came and said "sorry" and I managed to say it's ok before promptly leaving and breaking down in the car.
> 
> My OH also confessed to finding me being so down difficult and I realised that I am being selfish as he is going through this too :cry: I have asked him regularly how he is, but he always has been very emotionally private so for him to actually voice this means he is struggling deep down too :cry:
> 
> I guess we have also been a little (or a lot) reckless and :sex: last night. Now worrying that what if we get pregnant again so soon?! Everyone always thinks it happens to other people and I'm in two minds how I would feel if I was!? I also have no idea if I have ovulated this month (have been told not to use OPK as they're inaccurate after a MC) so we shall have to wait and see.
> 
> Anyway:-
> 
> Lava :hugs: I hope you have a good time in Athens and try and stay positive, I know it's hard sometimes.
> 
> FM How many dpo are you now?!
> 
> HA SO happy about those follies....FX'd for you
> 
> Twinkle Fab news about your weight loss, be proud of yourself hun
> 
> Skye Your pooches are gorgeous
> 
> MA, Jenny, Missy and anyone else I have missed I hope you are all ok too :flower:
> 
> Andrea XxX

BIG :hugs::hug: to you Andrea - & im really pleased that Artie is feeling better xx


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Well I have just got back from my meeting with the fertility nurse. I had to go and see her as I had sooo many questions.
She was lovelyhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif said blood tests & HSG were all ok etc and to cut a long story short she says that I should have gone for the Laparoscopy that the Fertility Dr said I could have (in Jan) as we are 'unexplained infertility' we wont get IVF until 3 years down the line and if I have the LAP & they find scarring etc I can go straight on the waiting list to have IVF. Now I need to get a new apt with DR to ask him to refer me to have LAP!! No apts till JUNE at the moment!!!!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif Once ok'd to have LAP its around an 8 week wait for the procedure & then if we can go for IVF its a 6 month waiting list (so I will be 38) they dont help here once you are 39. 

I have written to him just on the off chance he will put me through as Im really concerned about how long this is all taking. EEaaakkkk!!!

:dust::hug:


----------



## missyt

Neversaynever, you have every right to mourn and only you know how long you truly need. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you missyT and JOCR. I've spent this afternoon with a friend and still feel positive. Tomorrow may be a different story though. I'm meeting someone from work who had the same situation happen to her four weeks before me and it's so hard talking to people that don't understand in RL and come out with comments they think are ok when in fact they just hurt (unintentionally) I'm hoping it will give me some more closure to see how she's coping with it. 

Big :hugs: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Never, Have you ever thought of seeing a counselor? My husband and I went to a Christian Counselor for a short time to deal with the feelings from our own loss. It helped me to deal with our loss in a healthy way and help me to deal with some other issues leading up to our loss.

I highly recommend counseling a few sessions just to help you gather your thoughts and deal with the loss that you feel.


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Missy-I use the digital opks and in the last 2 months, have gotten a + reading at 8 am and at 2:30 pm. My directions don't say anything about the time you take it and since I got a + with FMU, I think that works in my case, but the window could be so slight that if you may ovulate and not even know ... do you track your BBT? That is how I confirm that I am ovulating.
> 
> FM- You are still early to expect symptoms so don't doubt this cycle! Hang in there ... it is hard to get through the TWW. I am really hoping this month is your lucky one!
> 
> I had my appt. this morning and got my test results back this afternoon. The news isn't terrible, but it could definitely have been better and to be honest, they sort of threw me for a loop. Sonogram showed healthy uterus/FT/ovaries. My AHM was a 1.89, which they said was good, they look for between 1 and 3.5. My LH and estrogen tests were normal. BUT, my FSH was not great. They said that they like to see below 11-12, but mine was on the cusp at 12.5. Talking to a friend who went from 7.5 last year to 11 and was completely freaked out, I'm thinking that I've got a real problem. As y'all probably know, the more elevated the number the more decreased the ovarian reserve. When I asked if that meant I'm pre-menopausal yet, they said no and she said that it wouldn't prevent me from doing IUI and IVF, but she said there was nothing I could do to improve the number and it would only decrease further. This is what is so hard for me. To be so out of control of my health and my body.
> 
> Anyway, I will begin taking Femara tomorrow and go in on March 17th for my mid-cycle tests and my HSG, continue trying naturally this month, and meet the RE Dr. on March 30th to talk about next steps. I am bracing myself for a rollercoaster b/c I have a feeling that now they will want me to start IUI in April. I have a friend that has the same RE and after 1 failed IUI this month, the Dr. told them that instead of 3 IUI cycles, he recommended they try only 1 more IUI cycle, then go directly to IVF. I wasn't even expecting that they would give me a prescription this cycle, so I feel that I am already on the racetrack, about to see the flag. So, I have my short-term plan but I am feeling really overwhelmed right now -not only by the information and the prescription, but for the first time in my life, I am worried about running out of time. I hope that I am emotionally strong enough for this whirlwind I'm about to enter.
> 
> Thanks for listening!! I'm sure I'll start feeling more hopeful tomorrow!

Hi Lava,

I'm so glad you had the tests-at least it gives you something to work with. Have you seen this website for high FSH-https://highfshinfo.com/ and https://highfshlevels.com/. You've probably seen them already, but just in case you haven't... Good luck with the femara. Let us know how you get on. Try not to worry too much about everything-stress is our enemy when we're trying to conceive.

Lots and lots of Babydust to you!
x


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Missy-I use the digital opks and in the last 2 months, have gotten a + reading at 8 am and at 2:30 pm. My directions don't say anything about the time you take it and since I got a + with FMU, I think that works in my case, but the window could be so slight that if you may ovulate and not even know ... do you track your BBT? That is how I confirm that I am ovulating.
> 
> FM- You are still early to expect symptoms so don't doubt this cycle! Hang in there ... it is hard to get through the TWW. I am really hoping this month is your lucky one!
> 
> I had my appt. this morning and got my test results back this afternoon. The news isn't terrible, but it could definitely have been better and to be honest, they sort of threw me for a loop. Sonogram showed healthy uterus/FT/ovaries. My AHM was a 1.89, which they said was good, they look for between 1 and 3.5. My LH and estrogen tests were normal. BUT, my FSH was not great. They said that they like to see below 11-12, but mine was on the cusp at 12.5. Talking to a friend who went from 7.5 last year to 11 and was completely freaked out, I'm thinking that I've got a real problem. As y'all probably know, the more elevated the number the more decreased the ovarian reserve. When I asked if that meant I'm pre-menopausal yet, they said no and she said that it wouldn't prevent me from doing IUI and IVF, but she said there was nothing I could do to improve the number and it would only decrease further. This is what is so hard for me. To be so out of control of my health and my body.
> 
> Anyway, I will begin taking Femara tomorrow and go in on March 17th for my mid-cycle tests and my HSG, continue trying naturally this month, and meet the RE Dr. on March 30th to talk about next steps. I am bracing myself for a rollercoaster b/c I have a feeling that now they will want me to start IUI in April. I have a friend that has the same RE and after 1 failed IUI this month, the Dr. told them that instead of 3 IUI cycles, he recommended they try only 1 more IUI cycle, then go directly to IVF. I wasn't even expecting that they would give me a prescription this cycle, so I feel that I am already on the racetrack, about to see the flag. So, I have my short-term plan but I am feeling really overwhelmed right now -not only by the information and the prescription, but for the first time in my life, I am worried about running out of time. I hope that I am emotionally strong enough for this whirlwind I'm about to enter.
> 
> Thanks for listening!! I'm sure I'll start feeling more hopeful tomorrow!

Hi Lava,

I'm so glad you had the tests-at least it gives you something to work with. Have you seen this website for high FSH-https://highfshinfo.com/ and https://highfshlevels.com/. You've probably seen them already, but just in case you haven't... Good luck with the femara. Let us know how you get on. Try not to worry too much about everything-stress is our enemy when we're trying to conceive.

Lots and lots of Babydust to you!
:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> :wave: everyone!
> 
> So sorry I haven't been around lately, I have been struggling with things and I am now starting to come back to reality, positivity and hopefully a baby some day!
> 
> Artie is doing really well (thank you everyone for asking) it took him until Monday to be eating properly though.
> 
> I have been finding my loss extremely difficult to cope with and I was due to return to work on Monday yet felt totally not ready for it. I have been signed off for another week and I am trying to go out and see people which is a struggle. I am fine in my own little bubble with my OH but not so fine when we see people. Almost broke down in McDonalds on Sunday as a friends sibling was there and she came and said "sorry" and I managed to say it's ok before promptly leaving and breaking down in the car.
> 
> My OH also confessed to finding me being so down difficult and I realised that I am being selfish as he is going through this too :cry: I have asked him regularly how he is, but he always has been very emotionally private so for him to actually voice this means he is struggling deep down too :cry:.

Never/Andrea, I agree with both MA and Missy - counseling is helpful to a lot of people, and you need to take as long as you need to take to grieve. There is no set period of time for grieving and then you should feel better after that point. I find for me, it comes and goes in waves. The worst for me are the times when I've felt great for weeks and then out of the blue something hits me and knocks me on my a$$ and I cry for days. I expect some things to set me off, and then they don't seem so bad... yesterday was the first anniversary of our second mc, and aside from feeling short-tempered and not sleeping worth a damn last night, it was pretty much just another day.... But then at unexpected times I see a really hideously ugly tacky "baby's 1st Christmas" ornament and wham, I'm sobbing in the middle of a Hallmark store in October. (And to make you feel better about crying at McD's, I've also cried in a yoga class, at church, at the grocery store, at the book store, in the car, in multiple dr offices, I've fallen apart everywhere!) Grief is something that never goes away. It changes with time, but there's always a piece of it there. It has just become a part of who I am, in a way that someone who's never lost a child will never understand.

Counseling was tremendously helpful for both me and DH after our first mc. I never would have made it through that period without counseling. We moved cross-country between our mcs so I had to see someone different after my second mc, and she was less than helpful. But that's when I found a local pregnancy loss support group and attended a few meetings, and then I found BnB. So I definitely sought out support, just in a slightly different way than after the first mc. DH and I just saw a new counselor today, in fact... we'll see how he works out. I think meeting with your friend who's also had a recent loss will be helpful, too. Others want to help, but they really have no idea what this is like unless they've been through it themselves. 

SO glad to hear Artie is doing better. Now don't you want to wring his little furry neck for making you worry?! :wacko: :haha:




Jocr said:


> Hi ladies
> Well I have just got back from my meeting with the fertility nurse. I had to go and see her as I had sooo many questions.
> She was lovelyhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif said blood tests & HSG were all ok etc and to cut a long story short she says that I should have gone for the Laparoscopy that the Fertility Dr said I could have (in Jan) as we are 'unexplained infertility' we wont get IVF until 3 years down the line and if I have the LAP & they find scarring etc I can go straight on the waiting list to have IVF. Now I need to get a new apt with DR to ask him to refer me to have LAP!! No apts till JUNE at the moment!!!!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif Once ok'd to have LAP its around an 8 week wait for the procedure & then if we can go for IVF its a 6 month waiting list (so I will be 38) they dont help here once you are 39.
> 
> I have written to him just on the off chance he will put me through as Im really concerned about how long this is all taking. EEaaakkkk!!!
> 
> :dust::hug:

How frustrating! :hugs: You might also ask if there is any way they could squeeze you in earlier if someone else cancels. 


AFM, it's trigger night! Had another follie check this morning, and definitely have three ready to go - one on the right at 18 and two on the left at 16 and 17. Lots of other smaller ones, and the ones that were borderline yesterday hadn't grown overnight so they have probably decided to be slackers this month. My E2 level is 605, indicative of 3 good eggs, so we're off to the races. I asked the RE for specific stats on IUI multiples at his office, and it's 20% for twins and less than 1% for higher order multiples. Granted it's really out of his hands at this point - if all three eggs fertilize and implant, well then there you go. But those numbers are a little lower than the stats given in studies, showing that he's a little conservative when it comes to stimming and triggering, so that's good. So one last shot tonight, and the IUI on Friday morning. And if it fails again this month, well that just means we'll still get to go to that family reunion in January.


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommy's Angel said:


> Never, Have you ever thought of seeing a counselor? My husband and I went to a Christian Counselor for a short time to deal with the feelings from our own loss. It helped me to deal with our loss in a healthy way and help me to deal with some other issues leading up to our loss.
> 
> I highly recommend counseling a few sessions just to help you gather your thoughts and deal with the loss that you feel.

Rebekah, I've tried counselling a few years ago and it just didn't work for me to be honest. I find I have to just give it time and I have a couple of friends and a good SIL who are helping me out right now. 
My biggest hurdle is yet to come and that is returning to work. I work in a 24 hour cross curriculum care/school setting with children that have severe and complex learning difficulties and also have challenging behaviours (especially physical). I work in the education setting, 17 classes with at least 4 staff members in each one that all know about me. There's also the houses on site (ten on total) with around twenty staff members in each one too. Management, admin, catering etc lots of people to face next Monday which will be difficult. 
Anyway I've rambled!
Good morning all and I hope everyone is well :flower:

XxX


----------



## lynnb

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, it's trigger night! Had another follie check this morning, and definitely have three ready to go - one on the right at 18 and two on the left at 16 and 17. Lots of other smaller ones, and the ones that were borderline yesterday hadn't grown overnight so they have probably decided to be slackers this month. My E2 level is 605, indicative of 3 good eggs, so we're off to the races. I asked the RE for specific stats on IUI multiples at his office, and it's 20% for twins and less than 1% for higher order multiples. Granted it's really out of his hands at this point - if all three eggs fertilize and implant, well then there you go. But those numbers are a little lower than the stats given in studies, showing that he's a little conservative when it comes to stimming and triggering, so that's good. So one last shot tonight, and the IUI on Friday morning. And if it fails again this month, well that just means we'll still get to go to that family reunion in January.

HA - Praying it works for you, would say I'm keeping everything crossed but that makes :sex: a bit difficult so I'm just crossing fingers for now. :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA, you're so right about it hitting when you least expect it and there is nothing you can do about it. On the whole I've been ok over the last two days, I did cry on my way to my friends yesterday but that was because I drove past my workplace knowing I'll have to go there soon. I also know that it'll never leave me and the grief will take time to heal too. 

As for Artie, the little so and so is back to being my shadow and being a big fuss bag for the first times since I found out I was pregnant :dohh:

Hope the shots not too bad and come on, get that BFP that you so deserve!

Lava, big :hugs: hun, you have lots of positives to get you through this. It's just a little setback but have faith, you WILL get there with your BFP too :flower:

Titi, thank you for your kind words too, much appreciated :hugs:

FM how're you doing???

Skye hope you're ok too?

And anyone else too! I'm my phone so it's pants to reply to messages :haha:

XxX

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Never, Have you ever thought of seeing a counselor? My husband and I went to a Christian Counselor for a short time to deal with the feelings from our own loss. It helped me to deal with our loss in a healthy way and help me to deal with some other issues leading up to our loss.
> 
> I highly recommend counseling a few sessions just to help you gather your thoughts and deal with the loss that you feel.
> 
> Rebekah, I've tried counselling a few years ago and it just didn't work for me to be honest. I find I have to just give it time and I have a couple of friends and a good SIL who are helping me out right now.
> My biggest hurdle is yet to come and that is returning to work. I work in a 24 hour cross curriculum care/school setting with children that have severe and complex learning difficulties and also have challenging behaviours (especially physical). I work in the education setting, 17 classes with at least 4 staff members in each one that all know about me. There's also the houses on site (ten on total) with around twenty staff members in each one too. Management, admin, catering etc lots of people to face next Monday which will be difficult.
> Anyway I've rambled!
> Good morning all and I hope everyone is well :flower:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Hi Never
Try not to worry too much about going back to work-I'm sure that everybody will be senstive to you, and it may help you to take your mind off what you've been through. Take it easy, and be good to yourself-lots of chocs!
:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi All :hi:

Ma it's quite wonderful that you actually got pregnant almost naturally :) I wish I could have that too :) Your posts show that you are in a good mood so I guess everything is all well. How far are you gone now, when is the 3 month benchmark?

HA I always think about all the logistics too, but more like how difficult it might be to breast feed them or cooh them when they're both crying and hungry :) But it might be double sweet to love them and play with them :)) I think I've turned really greedy. Can't even have one yet and I daydream about two babies :)) Anyway if I would have the one I think I would try for the other as soon as possible cause I think the same as you. Being 1 kid might be a little lonely later on in life. In fact being 3 siblings would be perfect but time's a bit tight for that. And I definitely would freak out on triplets.

Luvmydoggies :dust::dust: to you too, having doggies at home is realy fun isn't it. They crack me up so often :)

Andrea, I'm sorry that both you and your DH are going through a tough time. Your mc happened such a short time ago that it is normal that you both are going through waves of emotions. Facing all the people at work with an explanation must be awkward. I'm sory I haven't experienced mc so I can't be of much help on how to cope but we're always hear to listen if you want to have a vent or let out your sadness. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your meeting goes well with your friend and I'm glad Artie has improved without a major tx.

Jocr, laparoscopy apparently shows the abnormalities outside the uterus eg endo etc... And since I didn't show any endo symptomps the dr didn't think it's necessary. That's the explanation he gave me anyway. I wonder if they are going to use the lap in a different area on you? Cause they can check inside the womb by simply looking into it which is a standard procedure for IVF. The tx on NHS is very confusing and exasperating cause every hospital even every dr seem to have a different opinion. I am already referred to IVF without a lap. You don't need to have any scarring confirmed for going to an IVF list. You are 37 so you can insist to be referred straight away if I'm not wrong. You can make an appointment with your GP and ask his opinion. It's also worth checking if there is any other hospitals in your area who is faster or more efficient. But saying all this NHS is ridicolusly slow. They only do what they can do an the waiting times are crazy where ever you go. So your best bet would be to get a IVF referral asap. Good luck hon.

HA :kiss::kiss::kiss: BIIIg GOOOD LUUUUCK :flower:

AFM DH cooled off from my neck about the holidays. He knows that there's not much we can do about it right now. But I have a feeling this issue will come back to haunt me at some pt. :dohh: I think a support group for guys would be quite helpful. They could discuss their issues while commenting on rugby or football (soccer) and then give each other a slap in the shoulder hhhahahaahahaha :)


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi-
I hadn't seen those websites yet ... just starting my research so thanks. The highfshinfo site is very comprehensive. I've read all the reference material links on the left hand side, but now starting to read some of the research links and success stories. Very helpful. DH even started reading some last night until the power went out for an hour. Candles throughout the house ... bubble bath ... you'd think that I would have been in the mood, but no. DH had to settle for a backrub and then I feel asleep almost immediately. Oh well! :) What is going on with you this week?

HA- your progress seems very promising. When do you go in for the procedure? I've got my fingers Xed for you!!!

Never- I will be thinking about you on Monday and say a prayer that you get through the work day ok and folks around are extra sensitive and keep their well-meaning, but often unhelpful comments to themselves. Hey, and if you need to, I've taken to a bathroom stall before to cry and do some deep breathing exercises in private before so that's a little trick that I've used that helps me keep things together at the office when I'm having a really tough time. Of course, we are always here to listen.


----------



## Jocr

skye2010 said:


> Hi All :hi:
> 
> 
> Jocr, laparoscopy apparently shows the abnormalities outside the uterus eg endo etc... And since I didn't show any endo symptomps the dr didn't think it's necessary. That's the explanation he gave me anyway. I wonder if they are going to use the lap in a different area on you? Cause they can check inside the womb by simply looking into it which is a standard procedure for IVF. The tx on NHS is very confusing and exasperating cause every hospital even every dr seem to have a different opinion. I am already referred to IVF without a lap. You don't need to have any scarring confirmed for going to an IVF list. You are 37 so you can insist to be referred straight away if I'm not wrong. You can make an appointment with your GP and ask his opinion. It's also worth checking if there is any other hospitals in your area who is faster or more efficient. But saying all this NHS is ridicolusly slow. They only do what they can do an the waiting times are crazy where ever you go. So your best bet would be to get a IVF referral asap. Good luck hon.
> 
> Hi Skye
> Thanks - they want to have a good look in the tubes to see if there is any scarring or knobbles that are stopping us getting P. I was told yesterday that after the LAP (june is expected) if they find anything then we can go straight into the IVF waiting list (6months). He says that as we are unexplained infertility at the moment we have to wait 3 years so i think he is hoping to find something that can get us on the list and by pass IUI.:thumbup:It just all takes soo bloody long:coffee: - differnt if you are rich though.
> How are you getting on? :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Good morning ladies, I received an email last night from a childhood friend I haven't heard from in a while. She told me she was pregnant. After the initial meltdown of wondering why it can't happen to me too :shrug:, I was happy for her because she said they had been trying for 5 years. :happydance: Apparently my aunt had told her we were trying because she works with my aunt. She didn't say much else in the email other than they had been trying a while so I think she was maybe feeling me out. I haven't emailed her back yet because I was just letting it sink in first. She turned 37 in January and she said she is due in July. I guess it does give me some hope. [-o&lt;I remember her mom had her late in life so that is maybe why she waited until her 30's. She has been with her husband since we were in 8th grade! I think I'll email her back because maybe she has some advice.

I hope everyone is having a good day so far. I have you all in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

missyt said:


> Good morning ladies, I received an email last night from a childhood friend I haven't heard from in a while. She told me she was pregnant. After the initial meltdown of wondering why it can't happen to me too :shrug:, I was happy for her because she said they had been trying for 5 years. :happydance: Apparently my aunt had told her we were trying because she works with my aunt. She didn't say much else in the email other than they had been trying a while so I think she was maybe feeling me out. I haven't emailed her back yet because I was just letting it sink in first. She turned 37 in January and she said she is due in July. I guess it does give me some hope. [-o<I remember her mom had her late in life so that is maybe why she waited until her 30's. She has been with her husband since we were in 8th grade! I think I'll email her back because maybe she has some advice.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day so far. I have you all in my prayers.:hugs:

Hi Missyt
I suppose like you say you can take this as a positive as it gives hope to us all that it does happen to us old folk too :thumbup:and she might well have some great advice for you too. Lots of babydust to you :dust::dust:


----------



## pablo797

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> :wave: everyone!
> 
> So sorry I haven't been around lately, I have been struggling with things and I am now starting to come back to reality, positivity and hopefully a baby some day!
> 
> Artie is doing really well (thank you everyone for asking) it took him until Monday to be eating properly though.
> 
> I have been finding my loss extremely difficult to cope with and I was due to return to work on Monday yet felt totally not ready for it. I have been signed off for another week and I am trying to go out and see people which is a struggle. I am fine in my own little bubble with my OH but not so fine when we see people. Almost broke down in McDonalds on Sunday as a friends sibling was there and she came and said "sorry" and I managed to say it's ok before promptly leaving and breaking down in the car.
> 
> My OH also confessed to finding me being so down difficult and I realised that I am being selfish as he is going through this too :cry: I have asked him regularly how he is, but he always has been very emotionally private so for him to actually voice this means he is struggling deep down too :cry:.
> 
> Never/Andrea, I agree with both MA and Missy - counseling is helpful to a lot of people, and you need to take as long as you need to take to grieve. There is no set period of time for grieving and then you should feel better after that point. I find for me, it comes and goes in waves. The worst for me are the times when I've felt great for weeks and then out of the blue something hits me and knocks me on my a$$ and I cry for days. I expect some things to set me off, and then they don't seem so bad... yesterday was the first anniversary of our second mc, and aside from feeling short-tempered and not sleeping worth a damn last night, it was pretty much just another day.... But then at unexpected times I see a really hideously ugly tacky "baby's 1st Christmas" ornament and wham, I'm sobbing in the middle of a Hallmark store in October. (And to make you feel better about crying at McD's, I've also cried in a yoga class, at church, at the grocery store, at the book store, in the car, in multiple dr offices, I've fallen apart everywhere!) Grief is something that never goes away. It changes with time, but there's always a piece of it there. It has just become a part of who I am, in a way that someone who's never lost a child will never understand.
> 
> Counseling was tremendously helpful for both me and DH after our first mc. I never would have made it through that period without counseling. We moved cross-country between our mcs so I had to see someone different after my second mc, and she was less than helpful. But that's when I found a local pregnancy loss support group and attended a few meetings, and then I found BnB. So I definitely sought out support, just in a slightly different way than after the first mc. DH and I just saw a new counselor today, in fact... we'll see how he works out. I think meeting with your friend who's also had a recent loss will be helpful, too. Others want to help, but they really have no idea what this is like unless they've been through it themselves.
> 
> SO glad to hear Artie is doing better. Now don't you want to wring his little furry neck for making you worry?! :wacko: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Well I have just got back from my meeting with the fertility nurse. I had to go and see her as I had sooo many questions.
> She was lovelyhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif said blood tests & HSG were all ok etc and to cut a long story short she says that I should have gone for the Laparoscopy that the Fertility Dr said I could have (in Jan) as we are 'unexplained infertility' we wont get IVF until 3 years down the line and if I have the LAP & they find scarring etc I can go straight on the waiting list to have IVF. Now I need to get a new apt with DR to ask him to refer me to have LAP!! No apts till JUNE at the moment!!!!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif Once ok'd to have LAP its around an 8 week wait for the procedure & then if we can go for IVF its a 6 month waiting list (so I will be 38) they dont help here once you are 39.
> 
> I have written to him just on the off chance he will put me through as Im really concerned about how long this is all taking. EEaaakkkk!!!
> 
> :dust::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> How frustrating! :hugs: You might also ask if there is any way they could squeeze you in earlier if someone else cancels.
> 
> 
> AFM, it's trigger night! Had another follie check this morning, and definitely have three ready to go - one on the right at 18 and two on the left at 16 and 17. Lots of other smaller ones, and the ones that were borderline yesterday hadn't grown overnight so they have probably decided to be slackers this month. My E2 level is 605, indicative of 3 good eggs, so we're off to the races. I asked the RE for specific stats on IUI multiples at his office, and it's 20% for twins and less than 1% for higher order multiples. Granted it's really out of his hands at this point - if all three eggs fertilize and implant, well then there you go. But those numbers are a little lower than the stats given in studies, showing that he's a little conservative when it comes to stimming and triggering, so that's good. So one last shot tonight, and the IUI on Friday morning. And if it fails again this month, well that just means we'll still get to go to that family reunion in January.Click to expand...

Good Luck HA, everything crossed!!!! Yes I'm atill lurking.


----------



## pablo797

. . . and apparently I still can't type. Lots of hugs to everyone I know and welcome to all the newer ladies! Xxx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hi All :hi:
> 
> Ma it's quite wonderful that you actually got pregnant almost naturally :) I wish I could have that too :) Your posts show that you are in a good mood so I guess everything is all well. How far are you gone now, when is the 3 month benchmark?

Oh no, this time there was nothing natural about this process. I was on double injections of menopur daily and double injections of Bravelle with a trigger shot and an IUI. 

I'm not quite sure though that the IUI swimmies were the ones that actually got us pregnant though. We bd'd every other day after that until CD 22 because I've been known to ovulate later. I didn't think it'd matter and that the IUI would do the deed, but my friend also with PCOS got pregnant a few days of BD'ing after IUI as well.

But nothing about the shots was natural. :rofl: :wacko: 

Now with Jackson it was natural. It took 8 years and it was by surprise as I was told it would NEVER happen. I didn't even get a period for heavens sake. You'd imagine our surprise when the Dr. called to tell me I was pregnant. I made her go back and be sure it was MY file. :rofl:

But yes, we do guestimate that it wasn't the IUI that did the dead, it was actually a night that we did the deed ourselves and I layed with my legs in the air for 15 minutes and then turned on my stomach for 15 minutes. ((a trick another OB told us about)):winkwink:


----------



## missyt

I had my appt. this morning and got my test results back this afternoon. The news isn't terrible, but it could definitely have been better and to be honest, they sort of threw me for a loop. Sonogram showed healthy uterus/FT/ovaries. My AHM was a 1.89, which they said was good, they look for between 1 and 3.5. My LH and estrogen tests were normal. BUT, my FSH was not great. They said that they like to see below 11-12, but mine was on the cusp at 12.5. Talking to a friend who went from 7.5 last year to 11 and was completely freaked out, I'm thinking that I've got a real problem. As y'all probably know, the more elevated the number the more decreased the ovarian reserve. When I asked if that meant I'm pre-menopausal yet, they said no and she said that it wouldn't prevent me from doing IUI and IVF, but she said there was nothing I could do to improve the number and it would only decrease further. This is what is so hard for me. To be so out of control of my health and my body. 

Lava, I just happened to buy an emulsifier to increase our intake of fruits and vegetables. Well, I was looking through the recipe book and I saw a few recipes with wheat grass. I have to say, since I do eat healty and buy a lot of fruits and veggies, wheat grass is one thing I never bought. So I started researching wheat grass on the internet for its benefits. I found a site that said it worked for fertility in bulls. So then I googled wheatgrass and fertility. On several sites I found the wheat grass lowers FSH levels. :happydance: I completely came across this information on accident. I think its worth a shot. I know I'm going to go out and buy some. I also find it off the nurse told you there is nothing you can do about it. This my frustration with fertility clinics and why I decided to do the herbs, vitamins and natural treatments for a while. My clinic never told us DH's numbers until I asked for them 4 months after his SA (2 IUI's later). It turned out his count and motility were average and his morphology was below average. That made me mad because they never told us and never mentioned what he could do to improve his numbers. :growlmad:I almost felt like they were pushing for us to do the treatments instead of telling us about lifestyle changes that could improve our chances. DH works and goes to school so he eats on the run a lot (fast food). Since we found out his numbers we both changed our lifestyle significantly (this was in January). Now we are both on the vitamin and herb regime along with cutting out smoking (he was smoking) and limiting caffeine and alcohol (he was drinking 7 cups of coffee a day:coffee:). I have to say, I did like my wine but now I quit completely. I'm really hoping all this works because I didn't react well (emotionally) to the fertility meds. Sorry about going on a tangent. I felt like I needed to let you know about the wheatgrass straight away.:winkwink:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi missyt I was wrong about the 35+ thread I've been too. I didnt know about this one(ttc#1 35+). This is great & definately feels more familiar with everything I've been doing. Thanks!
I just read your post from here earlier & wanted to tell you that my fsh was 13 when they fisrt tested me almost a year ago(they didnt mention at that time that it was too high..they just told me last month before this last iui ). I too freaked out & thought that was it for me. My dh & I bought the wheat grass as well as read the book "inconceivable"(good book about a woman whose fsh was 42 and was 30+yrs old & her journey to lower it despite what docs said & had a baby) Anyway before even starting the wheat grass they tested my fsh last month and it was now a 9.7. So apparently it can get better(and trust me I did nothing healty to fix it..had just come back from a cruise w lots of partying:wine:).
I still havent figured out why they waited almost a year to tell me I had high fsh as well as possible irregularities in my uterus(told me that last month too, info they got from my hsg in 5/10) instead of making me think everything was perfect for almost a yr!!!(sounds like what they did about ur dh's situation) Anyway as I said before, my fsh has gone down & a hydrosonogram showed my uterus is fine..so I'm back 2 unexplained infertility:wacko:
Sorry that was so long but I had to tell you about my recent run in with high fsh & not to get discouraged. I'm sticking with the wheat grass & if this iui doesnt take[-o&lt; I will continue with anything & everything i can get my hands on!!!(including epo)
PS-my dh said to tell your dh to look into vshot male enhancement(looks like those energy shots) Thats what he started taking just before making his "deposit" & our dr has joked about him becoming a sperm donor for $$!!
Hang in there...:dust:


----------



## lavalux

missyt-
That is helpful ... I've just started reading more about TCM and herbs that may reduce FSH levels on the website that I was turned on to, www.highfshinfo.com. I didn't see anything about wheatgrass juice, but I know where to get some close to my where I live. There's a natural food store called Sevananda that sells it and I actually used to buy the stuff when I was in high school. Doesn't taste the best, but worth it if it will help me to conceive. 

I'm sorry that you feel that your RE practice isn't communicating with you as well as they should. That must be very frustrating. ACRM has been very responsive so far- in fact, I called the nurse today to ask about taking advil or something because the Femara is giving me bad headaches and she called me right back to tell me that I could take some until ovulation and then switch to Tylenol. She has given me all my numbers and even went back to check with the doctors about my thyroid test, but I had to ask her extra questions to get the full picture. I am waiting to finish the diagnostic testing so that we can meet with the RE at the end of the month to discuss options, but at least he started me on baby aspirin, femara & DH on vitamins & L-carnitine for his borderline motility. Interestingly enough, the practice has a free support group that meets on Wed nights, a nutrition counselor & an acupuncturist on staff. I believe in living better through science BUT I also agree that an alternative, holistic approach to any health issue is important. There are definitely things that I can do for myself like yoga, meditation, eating better, reducing my caffeine intake, etc ... even finding this thread as been a huge support.

Sounds like you and your husband have made some great lifestyle changes like cutting back on alcohol/DH smoking etc. That is hard to do, but I know that we are all willing to make sacrifices to have a family. I really hope that it happens for you soon. Thanks again for caring enough to share this great suggestion with me. ;)


----------



## skye2010

Jocr, it looks like you will have to have this lap so that you get the referral. It is not compulsory but I think they sort of enforce it by not offering you the next stage. You can chose to be referred to IVF but not IUI. They should offer you 2 or 3 IVF's depending on your GP's contract with the hospital. If you have IUI you are offered less IVF's cause they only have a certain budget I think. I hope you could get this lap out of the way asap, without having to wait another 3-4 months (GRRRRRR)
I am with a private clinic at the moment. I already one failed IVF cycle (in Turkey) and if this one doesn't work I'm on the IVF list on NHS waiting for my appointment. 

Missy sounds like your friend was just trying to see how you would react by sending you the brief email. If she tried for so long she would definitely know what it feels like. When is your next appt with fs. Your results wasn't bad anyway right? It's just your DH's motility. When will you find out the effect of your lifestyle changes. I must congratulate you on tat one :)) It really is hard to cut back coffee, smoking etc... I had stopped smoking ages ago anyway and used to drink coffe once a day so I cut it out. Even then it made me a bit miserable. I got used to it now. But I don't refuse an occasional glass of wine or coffee.

MA I know you had the IUI but if you got pregnant by your bedding rather than the insemination that's fab. Cause that means it is closer to being natural and your body has less obstacles on the way. I am waiting for IVF which is the least natural. The endocrinologist picks a few sperm cells and place it on the egg. There is no natural selection at all there unfortunately. I have this weird belief that the more close to natural conception it is the baby has a higher chance of being more healthy. But perhaps it is a misconception. :) 

:hi: Hi Gingerbread. i hope you stick around with us too.

AFM, I am low. Yesterday I found myself in a bit of a nightmarish situation ;( Mum has an aggressive rheumotoid arthritis, uses steroids for 6-7 years which favors osteoporosis. Se takes her meds regularly but doesn't look after herself well. So she is ill quite often and I always have to dash in and out of the country because of this. We found out that her osteoporosis has advanced. The dr wants to give her an infusion to help the bones which has serious side effects. I will have my appt on Wednesday next week and fly straight home. I love her and can't stand her being ill. But she is a really difficult person. My brother who had a baby last week is also there at the moment although not actually staying at my mum's house, he comes in every day. He is even more unreasonable and difficult than she is and they have both put aside her illness and started having massive unreasonable arguements for nothing (their favorite pass time hobby unfortunately). The last thing I want is being involved. Being stressed is very bad for my immune results and I was trying to stay away from both before my treatment. It looks like I will be in the middle of it. :( I have been looking after my parents on and off while they were ill. We lost my dad a few years ago to a difficult illness and it really effected me a long time. I feel like they took over my life. My mum had a flu while I was having my IVF and she was so difficult and sour that she massively stressed me the whole month. The cycle failed in the end. This time I haven't told her about my treatment and I was sort of avoiding going there untill I had it. :cry: I can't leave her alone while she is ill but I am also upset that they don't leave me alone to have my own family. At times like this I doubt that I will ever have my children and spend my life looking after a childlike mother. :cry:

Sorry for venting and burdening you all with my nonsense I just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Dwrgi

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your helpful suggestions, and comments about things that I didn't even know existed, pre. infertility!
So, :thumbup:

It makes me mad that efrtility clincis don't tell you what you NEED to know unless you ask, but often you don't know what to ask. I was all set to have IUI in February, but when we got there and took DH's sample, we were told that his count was really low and that the treatment couldn't go ahead. It was soooo embarrassing for DH, but they didn't try to 'sugarcoat' the news-just gave it as a fact, and then said we'd have to wait for another S/A. I had to ask about ways to improve sperm, and that was because I had done my research on the Internet, and by reading this site. I guess my main gripe is that months can go by, and we don't have months to lose! I am so conscious of age and how much time I have left, it can get me quite stressed, whci I know is counter-productive.

DH gave his second S/A and again it came back low. Again, I had to phone the clinic back and ask, well pester actually, for the exact details, regarding motility, etc. The clinic's line was that DH would probably have to give another sample in two months time-no information about how to improve quality. It drives me mad!!! :wacko:

But I don't care about being a nuisance to the clinic as I want to have a baby more than anything, so I am quite prepared to pester away for a while yet!

But thank you all for all your good suggestions-I, too, am now going to look up wheatgrass!

I'm sure we will all get there in the end! Positive thinking has got to be an important part of this journey!
Good luck to you all! Also, have a great weekend everybody!
:hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Dwrgi-
> I hadn't seen those websites yet ... just starting my research so thanks. The highfshinfo site is very comprehensive. I've read all the reference material links on the left hand side, but now starting to read some of the research links and success stories. Very helpful. DH even started reading some last night until the power went out for an hour. Candles throughout the house ... bubble bath ... you'd think that I would have been in the mood, but no. DH had to settle for a backrub and then I feel asleep almost immediately. Oh well! :) What is going on with you this week?
> 
> HA- your progress seems very promising. When do you go in for the procedure? I've got my fingers Xed for you!!!
> 
> Never- I will be thinking about you on Monday and say a prayer that you get through the work day ok and folks around are extra sensitive and keep their well-meaning, but often unhelpful comments to themselves. Hey, and if you need to, I've taken to a bathroom stall before to cry and do some deep breathing exercises in private before so that's a little trick that I've used that helps me keep things together at the office when I'm having a really tough time. Of course, we are always here to listen.

Thanks for this Lava! Your scenario does sound very romantic-it's often the way that the more we should feel like :sex:, the less likely we are to actually want to do it!! The same with me last night-just soooooooo tired, and I can't help feel that sometimes the stress of TTC contributes, IRONICALLY!!!!

I'm having a quiet day tomorrow with my two dogs as DH is away, and then Wales are playing Ireland at rugby, so will watch that with a friend. Can't stop thinking about the Japanese earthquake at the moment-horrific images shown on TV. Absolutely dreadful, so I'm sending lots of love to those afflicted. Dreadful news. 

What have you got planned? Perhaps you could light those candles again, have a nice bath and let nature take its course! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Lava and Dwrgi, I agree that the clinics need to keep us informed in every detail of our situation. I hope that my experiences will help someone else because I was clueless to fertility, etc. before all this. :shrug: I never knew anyone who had been to a clinic before. Only my SIL who had problems but she was in her 20's then and had an ovulation problem. I have to say, the nurse I have is good. She told me my numbers. It was the doc we met with after DH's SA and the doc was the one that never told us his numbers. I remember the afternoon I had my first bw/us and the nurse called and told me all my numbers even though I didn't have a clue what any of it met at the time. I wrote them down and then looked them up later even though she told me I was in good range. Like I said, I hope my experiences can help other women on here. Ask questions and bugging them is good. Like they say, ignorance is bliss and DH and I went on for 4 months thinking he was in great shape. He even suggested switching clinics. 

Gingerbread, I'm so glad you made it on this thread. When I came across your posts, I knew this was the place for you. :flower:

Skye, yes, my numbers were in normal range. But I'm still doing what I need to do to keep them there. It was DH's morphology that was low. I do plan on doing IUI in April (should be early April when I ovulate) and that will be 3 months from when we started the lifestyle changes, vitamins, herbs, etc. I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs:I hope everything turns out okay. I do know how you feel. My mom had breast cancer when I was 17 and I almost lost her. I have a special bond with my mom too and its so hard to know when they are sick or in pain. My mom had extensive oral surgery a few years back and I remember her saying on the phone that she wished I was there to go through it with her (I lived in Hawaii at the time). It broke my heart. I hope everything goes well for your mom because you are right, its just more stress put on your stressful situation. I'm praying for you and mom.


----------



## gingerbread

Sky2010 thank you for the welcome! I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, I found myself in the same situation as you except no one with an illness. My dh and I have helped my sister with her 2 children for the past 12 yrs including having them come live with us while she went to rehab(single mom who constantly makes us want to:brat:). As much as I love her and the kids it has been too much to even contemplate starting our own family. My parents(who live out of state) also seemed to put pressure on us as if it were our job to always take care of her but fortunately for me we were able to say ENOUGH..SHE IS A BIG GIRL(2yrs older than me) AND ITS TIME TO PUT HER BIG GIRL PANTS ON!!!!!! They finally realized it was time for us to focus on our own family(even though we still watch over her). I know for you it isn't that simple & u feel an obligation to your mom as I think any of us would. I hope that you get your chance to be selfish for once & focus on having your own family(no more of that talk of never having your own family[-X) Would your brother be willing to come to an agreement where he could be with your mom during your cycle times & you on the off times? I think that some family members & friends who have kids dont understand what its like to have to make trying to have a baby a full time job not to mention their lack of knowledge of how the proceedure works therefore seeming insensitive to our needs. If I have to hear one more time "if she'd just relax she'd get pregars". I know I dont know your family & hope I didnt step on any toes but I dont want you to pass up your chance and hope you find a happy medium with your family and this whole process.

Dwrgi you are abslolutely right to research as much as possible instead of counting on the clinic to fully inform you, I wish I had. I know not all clinics aren't thourough but I know with mine they may breeze over something that i take as nothing bad but only because they didnt specifically say it & i was new to the process & didnt have a clue what I was doing!! I think sometimes they forget that this is latin to us in the beginning and all the abbreviations & #s become overwhelming that you only listen for "there is a problem" atleast thats how I was.

I have hope for us all & I know that there cant be this many wonderful & deserving people who would be left childless. I think we are all just cool & starting our families later in life..hollywood style!


----------



## gingerbread

Thanks missyt! I really do love this site! I do just like you except instead of writing everything down from the nurse I make her leave me a message on voice mail so I can replay it over & over while looking everything up online:rofl: They dont seem to mind and atleast I know I didnt mix anything up. So glad to hear your mom survived cancer & now hopefully skye will have the same fortune with her moms illness!


----------



## skye2010

Missyt and Ginger, thank you both for your kind words. I felt better after the venting and crying.

I actually don't mind helping out or looking after my mum. But the family nit picking wears me down. And I worry that she doesn't look after herself properly. Too set back in her ways to get a cleaner etc... I get upset when her illness advances like this.

Ginger I'm glad that you enjoy the thread. I love it too. 
xxxxx ALL


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, gingerbread! :hi: I'm glad you found us. My DH is from Little Rock (though he hasn't really lived there since leaving for college - go hogs!) and all his family still live there. :thumbup: 

Missy, I agree with Skye that your friend was probably trying to feel you out with her pregnancy news. Perhaps she was afraid it would be harder for you to hear it through your aunt than directly from her.

Skye, wtg on quitting smoking!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: My mom quit when I was a young girl and I still remember how difficult it was for her. It's been over 20 years and she still says quitting is the hardest thing she's ever had to do in her entire life, so good for you - you deserve a huge pat on the back for that. :thumbup: :happydance: :thumbup: And I still enjoy the occasional cup of coffee/glass of wine, too. :wine: 

As for being afraid an IVF baby won't be as healthy as a non-IVF baby, I can certainly understand that concern, but study after study after study has shown that that's just not true - IVF babies are completely indistinguishable from non-IVF babies - thousands and thousands of them have been born and it's a proven science. I know it's not how you wanted to have a baby, but your baby will be just fine once it gets here. :hugs:

I am so sorry you're having to deal with family drama right now. :hugs::hugs: We are having similar issues with DH's family and it's just a nightmare. I think perhaps it might be worth filling them in on the basics of what you're facing so they know they can't rely on you completely to sort out their mess. Tell them how much you can be there and what you can do, and then stick to that - don't let them push you into more than you can handle. Neither one of them have ever been in your shoes and they have no idea the stress you're under with IVF. But you never need to apologize for venting here - we are all here to support each other, and you have our support. :hugs:

AFM, well, I had my IUI this morning but feeling pretty cynical about it. My regular nurse was off today so I had a different nurse. I've spoken with this other nurse before but had never met her in person before today. She just seemed rushed and impersonal, and when I asked what DH's count and motility were, she didn't know - she hadn't bothered to go ask the sperm lab guys before coming in to do the insemination. She just told me to call next week and get the full results (morphology takes several days to complete anyway, so maybe she figured there was no point in checking today - who knows). On top of that, I had massive ovarian pain and cramping yesterday evening and I wonder if I didn't ovulate last night, making this morning's IUI pointless.... Maybe it's just a subconscious self-defense mechanism, but I really don't think this is our month.


----------



## missyt

Skye, my dad is in a similar situation as you. His mom is 96. He has 2 sisters but it seems like he is the one always running around. They have a vacation house out of state that they want to move to eventually but my dad feels like he has to stay behind to look after his mom. And he is 72! You think its time he enjoys his retirement already. One of his sisters takes off to her vaction house 4 months straight out of the year but she makes my dad feel bad if he goes to his vacation house for 1 month. I didn't see my dad much growing up because he ran a business and worked like 70 hours a week! That is why I wish he would just enjoy retirement already. Anyway, I just think it makes you look like a more caring and compassionate person that you are going out of your way like that but you need to take care of yourself. My SIL's mom had diabetes and she didn't look after herself. She ended up needing a kidney transplant. My SIL flew back and forth a few times a month because of something that happened with her mom. It was so draining on her. So seeing it happen to other people, you do need to put yourself first. You should treat yourself to a spa day. You deserve it.:awww:

HA, FX'd for you on your 2ww. I understand your annoyance with the nurse and her not knowing DH's numbers. Try to stay positive. I'm rooting for you.:dust:


----------



## skye2010

HA and Missy I almost started crying again when I read your kind words. Thank you I really appreciated it. 

Missyt I did that flying back and forths for 7 months before my dad passed away. He was bed bound and my mum refused all the stay in helpers. So me and her was taking turns caring for him. It took me a year to get over it. I get very depressed when my mum's illness advances. I panick that she might be in that condition one day. Thank you for your advice. I think I might book a masage next week.
Your dad is at an age where he needs to enjoy his life but I understand him. He is 71 yet she is still his mummy. :flower: Awww! He is a very diligent man and he wouldn't rest his conscience otherwise. I hope he is in good health himself? Also your nan is at an amazing age. I hope she is healthy too.
Did your SIL's mum recovered in the end?

HA is Little Rock where the Marilyn Monroe's song "Little Rock" comes from? :) So is that where the family reunion is or is it your parents place? Hope everything sorts out before the reunion.

Don't let the nurse get to you though. You guys have been pregnant naturally before. Your tracts must be clear so take MA's advice and keep bedding. Although the sperms live in you for a while anyway so the insemination still is effective. Did you have a trigger shot or is that not sthg that you get with IUI. I am hopefull for you on this one. You have 4 eggs which is great. The one before you only had 2. There isn't any reason why it shouldn't work. Keep positive! I'll pray for you.
Also thank you for the info about the IVF babies. I really needed to hear it. 

I love you girls xxxx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Skye, so sorry to hear of your family issues. :hugs: 

Like HA said, there have been so many studies of IVF treatments that I highly doubt they'd allow them if babies weren't as healthy.

As far as natural pregnancy...yes, the bedding was natural "that we know of", but without the drugs, I wouldn't get a period and without the monitoring, nobody would have a clue when I ovulate because I'm a late ovulator and it's NEVER the same cd. Without those drugs helping, I think our time would be out as it took 8 years before we conceived Jackson Jeffrey and even then we were told it would NEVER happen. Had God not shown this little miracle could happen, we wouldn't have moved on to fertility treatment to help us conceive quicker than we did with Jackson. 

When we first thought of fertility treatment after grieving Jacksons loss, I felt as though I was taking away Gods ability to create a miracle. I felt fertility treatment was interfering with a womans natural ability to conceive and just felt so at odds with my emotions on the whole subject. It was later that my husband mentioned how God used Luke who is a physician in the Bible to perform medically and gave Luke his gift to heal others with his hands. NOT like the Great Physician of course, but all the same, God gave a physician the gift to help people. So while I've felt all these drugs are unnatural and have sometimes felt like less of a woman, the TRUTH is, God gave someone a gift to understand that certain treatments would work for patients with specific needs. 

I dont know really where I was going with that. Haha but anyways...I know you think that one step in IVF treatment is more unnatural, the truth is that we all feel that way dealing with fertility treatment. It gets frustrating, but in the end, when you find you have your baby safe in your arms....none of the trouble of "how" it happened will really matter because you'll have achieved the greatest gift after all that heartache.

I pray you all get to that point where you find your bfp's and are holding your children one day soon! :hugs:


----------



## gingerbread

Thanx for the welcome happy auntie. What a small world your DH is also from Little Rock...woo pig sooie:haha: So sorry for your m/c's, I can only imagine how hard it must be to continue trying after so many loses. I see that you too are 37 ttc#1 and married 12yrs...maybe this will be our lucky year[-o&lt;

Hi mommy's angel. I read your pregnancy journal & it just broke my heart as well as melted it the further I read. So devastating to ttc for so long and then to loose him so tragically. I will keep you and your newest creation in my prayers!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gingerbread said:


> Thanx for the welcome happy auntie. What a small world your DH is also from Little Rock...woo pig sooie:haha: So sorry for your m/c's, I can only imagine how hard it must be to continue trying after so many loses. I see that you too are 37 ttc#1 and married 12yrs...maybe this will be our lucky year[-o&lt;
> 
> Hi mommy's angel. I read your pregnancy journal & it just broke my heart as well as melted it the further I read. So devastating to ttc for so long and then to loose him so tragically. I will keep you and your newest creation in my prayers!

Thank you!:hugs::flower: Welcome to the group. I hope to see YOU as well as all the other girls here in our "graduates" thread very soon!:winkwink: I'm waiting patiently for you all.:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## prayingtogod

skye, 

I'm just getting over the blues. I've been so down I haven't been able to get on the sight without crying. I think I've finally made it over the hump. I'm going to keep on pushing forward. There is hope.


To all the new ladies welcome to the forum. It's a great place to be/


----------



## Mommy's Angel

prayingtogod said:


> skye,
> 
> I'm just getting over the blues. I've been so down I haven't been able to get on the sight without crying. I think I've finally made it over the hump. I'm going to keep on pushing forward. There is hope.
> 
> 
> To all the new ladies welcome to the forum. It's a great place to be/

There's LOTS of hope darlin:hugs: It's not easy during the grieving process. To be honest, it never truely goes away, that love for your child. In fact, we still visit our sons grave every Sunday. For me, there's something peaceful there. It DOES get better over time and you start to understand questions you didn't even think you would ever have answers to. As I said, the counseling for us did so much for moving forward but I think God just held my hand and lifted me up those moments I couldn't stand. There were MANY!

There IS hope. Throughout this process I just prayed that like Abraham, that God would multiply our own descendents. I stood on many of Gods words even when I could barely think of a future without my child. Later, God did provide. It's interesting though. We started an adoption site and it was in the 11th hour He spoke.

So now I'm pregnant and my adoption site is empty. I know my other child is in Ethiopia somewhere waiting for us. God has shown me that He speaks not just one way but many. Not just through conception, but adoption for us. My heart seems to be all over the place and I pray nightly for those children of ours who wait for us. 

There's HOPE dear friend. LOTS of it! I think the hard part for me is the patience and the wait. I kept hearing "Be Still". To someone so used to planning everything, "be still" was almost impossible. But somehow God showed it WAS. This little miracle I have was answer to prayer and a great hope that awaited. 

My little miracle isn't the first and it certainly won't be the last. There's nothing special about me and in fact, while my journey is different, I'd like to think God has a hand in the lives of each woman here as they walk their journey with great hope to find a beautiful child at the end where you'll all find yourselves in a whole new season in life.


----------



## TaylrMade2011

Hello everyone!

I'm 38 and just married the man of my dreams...finally..I'm a late bloomer. So, now I we wanna have a family. He's 36 and no children as well..can you believe it? Wowo, were definitely made for eachother..lol

This is our 10th month TTC naturally...my periods finally got reguler again..they kinda went off a bit after my wedding..haha..stess of being a new bride, new state, and new job I suppose.

So, I'm here, and I'm 16 days late..tested last week and got a bfn...dunno whats goin on, I hope im not stressin my flow away..I need her to keep me in check..haha

Baby Dust!

Jojo


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi everybody! I've been a busy girl all week but now that the weekend is here and the fact that I've thrown my back out, :dohh:I should be able to catch up!

Skye - just want to give you a hug and maybe some unsolicited advice. My family dynamic isn't the greatest either. I have an older brother who I don't speak to, a younger brother who has a mental illness and recently recovered addiction who is closer to me but sometimes too needy a mother who never ever calls me or answers my emails with more than one or two words (I love her to death, she's just not lovey dovey like I am and sometimes I wish for more closeness). We lost my dad to cancer 6.5 years ago (feels like yesterday). It was after he died that I had a bit of an aha moment. He was terminal for almost 2 years (dr. gave him 6 months) and sometimes he was quite angry and in my mind, freaked out over trivial things. It really pissed me off at the time I remember. Then after he died, I got the flu really really bad and was in a terrible mood and snapped at my bf of the moment. Suddenly, I realized that if I was miserable because I had the flu, no wonder my dad had moments of misery if he was in so much pain because of his tumors, weariness and lack of appetite. It immediately caused me to look at miserable people in a different way. Maybe there's a physical reason they are unhappy? Perhaps your mom is easily aggitated by your brother because she physically is not well? :shrug: And maybe your brother is short because he's tired with a baby in the house? I don't know really - maybe they're just both miserable because they're miserable. But I know for me, when I look at a miserable person with compassion, their misery doesn't bother me as much as when I looked at them like "what's your problem?" It may not help your situation completely, because I do believe that energy is a real thing and negative energy can have an effect on you, but maybe you can surround yourself with white protective light and ask for protection against their negativity before you go in. Look at them with compassionate eyes and try to feel their pain. And definitely, speak your truth to them. Tell them your fears about stress and negative energy and the journey you're taking and how important it is for you. You can have an open gate to them, but you must have a fence as well. Family is important, but in the end this is your life. You have a right to a family too. BIG HUGS! xoxo

Hi to everyone else - I'll catch up this weekend! HA - fx and babydust that this IUI worked! xo


----------



## missyt

Skye, unfortanely my SIL's mom passed away last January. After the kidney transplant she went downhill and her pancreas failed. My SIL's younger sisters was the one that donated her kidney. It was just so sad. But I don't understand why she never took care of her diabetes and she was even a pharmacist! Apparently she never took her meds, drank alchohol, ate whatever she wanted. Its sad she put her children through all that when all she had to do was take care of herself better. Anyway, the story does have a happy ending. My bro and SIL could never get pregnant (she said she was never regular and bro refused to get tested) so they put in to adopt. In January, a year to the day her mother passed away they brought home a beautiful newborn baby girl. :baby:They named her after her mother (and my mom). I am flying down:plane: to see my new neice at the end of this month.:happydance:I believe their baby was put on this earth to take the place of her mom who died. :angel:

Welcome JoJo! :flower: You are in the right place. I met the man of my dreams late in life as well. We've been TTC for about 11 months. You will get a lot of support on this thread. Its great!


Jenny, did you throw your back out because you were rock climbing or participating in some other adventure? :headspin: LOL. I hope you feel better. I think all you can do for that is rest.


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi all,

Not really much to say my way apart from I hope all is well with you ladies 

HA and FM....fingers are so crossed that this is your month!

MA...so glad that everything is going so well for you

Skye...try and stay strong hun...sometimes life is difficult but there is always a way...even if you can't quite see it

Titi and Lava...big hus and stuff

Jenny, Jocr, Dwrgli (sp?) and anyone else I haven't mentioned because I'm not with it at the moment...hello and hope you're well!

Please all give me some strength in returning to work on Monday, I just want it over as we have both decided we want to try again once the witch has visited....can't believe we're actually going to try again!!

XxX


----------



## skye2010

Hey MA, :) Thanks for the reassurance that the IVf babies would be as healthy, and for your prayers xxx :) As far as miracles goes your beanie is still a wonderful miracle since non of the fertility treatments promises you to have a BFP and the baby. Most of them fail in fact. :))) And I believe you will still adopt a child one day cause Doug and you both have set your hearts in it. Hopefully when this one is born and grows a little and settle, than you can look back into it. By that time Doug would have finished studies and your situation would be more accommodating financially for adoption as well. Are you going to find out if the baby is a girl or a boy? I'm really curious. :)

Ginger, where are you at with IUI? Did you have the insemination yet? Good luck :hugs:

Praying I'm so glad that you started feeling a bit better. I find that knowing you are not alone and other women have similar experiences to you is really helpful. Once you turn the bend it will get better and you will have your much wanted baby for sure.:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: Also 2 of my friends and DH's sister had healthy babies naturally after first mc. Another friend had one after 2 mc's. She had to spend her pregnancy at home but she carried to term. Her second happened instantly no probs. So keep in mind some women's bodies need some time to adjust the idea of being pregnant.

Hi Jojo, welcome and congratulations about marrying the man of your dreams . So romantic :) as for the flow problem, I'm not an expert on that. Some women here experienced late periods with BFN. One woman actually experienced a "yes" after a long "no" Lol! But if you continue to TTc, I suggest you to see a fertility specialist soon. For women over 35 after 6 month is worth investigating. Good luck..

Hi Jenny, thank you for the valuable insight and the compassion.:kiss::kiss: It is true that we can't chose or change our families. Mum's had this chronic illness for many years now with occasional flares so I'm used to her mood swings which doesn't bother me, I can handle it. She is sweet generally. It only drives me mad when she doesn't look after herself well and makes life very difficult for herself. Unfortunately I gave up on my brother cause he doesn't have any compassion for others. In fact I am not surprised that he struggles so much with the baby. A man who is so self focused is not going to like the responsibility. But he will have to deal with it cause it's his child.

Anyway I got over the emotions after the initial drama and talking to you girls :hugs::hugs: Might come back with more at some point again though Lol...

Missy I'm sorry about Sil's mother. It is heartbreaking when you lose a parent after a long battle. But isn't it incredible that this baby would come home exactly a year later? "The life works in both in misfortunes and miracles" I'd think. Are you going to see her for the first time. :baby::baby: So cute. And you know some women conceive naturally after adopting. So you never know maybe they would have another miracle some day :)

:dust::dust::dust: All for the weekend x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hey MA, :) Thanks for the reassurance that the IVf babies would be as healthy, and for your prayers xxx :) As far as miracles goes your beanie is still a wonderful miracle since non of the fertility treatments promises you to have a BFP and the baby. Most of them fail in fact. :))) And I believe you will still adopt a child one day cause Doug and you both have set your hearts in it. Hopefully when this one is born and grows a little and settle, than you can look back into it. By that time Doug would have finished studies and your situation would be more accommodating financially for adoption as well. Are you going to find out if the baby is a girl or a boy? I'm really curious. :)

Doug wants to know and I don't. I'd rather let it be a surprise. Not to mention that after we found out Jackson was a boy, two days later he passed away so I'm a bit hesitant just for that reason. I'll leave it in Gods hands and see what happens. :winkwink: In the meantime, the baby's nursery is going to be primary colors and I bought a cute whimsical lamp that I plan to build the nursery around. It's in the closet for now and I don't plan to start any of the nursery until late in the second trimester. I just couldn't bare to pack things away as we did with Jackson. I'm treading lightly. 

Things seem like they're going well now, but they started going haywire for me in the second trimester. I'll know more starting wk 16 when I start getting the painful progesterone shots and they continue measuring my cervix to be sure I'm not having Incompetant Cervix symptoms.

Trying to keep a positive spin on things as not all pregnancies are alike. Those of us who've lost a child though usually have in the back of their mind what happened last time and just try to keep a level head. Doug is EXTATIC and wants to tell everyone. I on the other hand wish I could wait until 36 weeks to do so but it wouldn't be realistic.


----------



## skye2010

When's the second trimester starting? Primary colors is a good idea. I'm not a fan of baby blue-pink anyway. Gets too cute to be good. Primary colors suits better with dark haired babies too. Since I have dark hair and eyes, I guess my baby can't be too blonde. But you have dark hair and a fair skin, so does Doug. You might have a blonde baby. Were you blonde when you were a baby?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> When's the second trimester starting? Primary colors is a good idea. I'm not a fan of baby blue-pink anyway. Gets too cute to be good. Primary colors suits better with dark haired babies too. Since I have dark hair and eyes, I guess my baby can't be too blonde. But you have dark hair and a fair skin, so does Doug. You might have a blonde baby. Were you blonde when you were a baby?

Second week of April. Baby will probably have light hair. Doug is blonde and I'm a strawberry blonde which later turned into a more darker auburn over the years. Though the grey has come in on the sides. Dougs family is Scottish and mine is Irish so we pretty much have the lighter complection.


----------



## prayingtogod

Mommy's Angel said:


> prayingtogod said:
> 
> 
> skye,
> 
> I'm just getting over the blues. I've been so down I haven't been able to get on the sight without crying. I think I've finally made it over the hump. I'm going to keep on pushing forward. There is hope.
> 
> 
> To all the new ladies welcome to the forum. It's a great place to be/
> 
> There's LOTS of hope darlin:hugs: It's not easy during the grieving process. To be honest, it never truely goes away, that love for your child. In fact, we still visit our sons grave every Sunday. For me, there's something peaceful there. It DOES get better over time and you start to understand questions you didn't even think you would ever have answers to. As I said, the counseling for us did so much for moving forward but I think God just held my hand and lifted me up those moments I couldn't stand. There were MANY!
> 
> There IS hope. Throughout this process I just prayed that like Abraham, that God would multiply our own descendents. I stood on many of Gods words even when I could barely think of a future without my child. Later, God did provide. It's interesting though. We started an adoption site and it was in the 11th hour He spoke.
> 
> So now I'm pregnant and my adoption site is empty. I know my other child is in Ethiopia somewhere waiting for us. God has shown me that He speaks not just one way but many. Not just through conception, but adoption for us. My heart seems to be all over the place and I pray nightly for those children of ours who wait for us.
> 
> There's HOPE dear friend. LOTS of it! I think the hard part for me is the patience and the wait. I kept hearing "Be Still". To someone so used to planning everything, "be still" was almost impossible. But somehow God showed it WAS. This little miracle I have was answer to prayer and a great hope that awaited.
> 
> My little miracle isn't the first and it certainly won't be the last. There's nothing special about me and in fact, while my journey is different, I'd like to think God has a hand in the lives of each woman here as they walk their journey with great hope to find a beautiful child at the end where you'll all find yourselves in a whole new season in life.Click to expand...

Mommy's Angel, I can truly say you have been blessed with the gift of words. You knew just what to say. Just reading your message gives me hope and helps me look forward to that great day. Your message has helped my spirits sore higher today. Thank you sooooo much. Congrats again. I'm praying that you have a happy and uneventful pregnancy.

Trying to patiently await my blessing.


----------



## skye2010

;) The baby sure will be very cute with all the Scottish and Irish genes :)


----------



## Kumchen

Hi HappyAuntie!

Sorry, I just got your message since I have not checked in here for a while. So nice of you to stop by. :hugs: I figured I would reply here, if that's okay. 

The reason I stayed away is because things have been very confusing and scary and I have the tendency to go into a shell when I feel that way. After first being told it might be a chemical, then an ectopic, then a missed miscarriage, I had my last hormone level check on the 25th of February and it was at 12,000, which is 3 weeks "behind" of what it should be. Then on March first we had an Insurance change, hence a network switch, and doctor appointments came to a halt for a while. 

I still have those cramps that I have been having since the beginning of January and am basically spotting every day for the last 3 weeks. 
I am going back on Monday, having more tests. I want to know what my progesterone level is as well. There was no mention of them attempting another ultrasound, which I simply can not understand. Of course I will ask for one, but I didn't even get an appointment with a doctor, just the nurse, so we'll see.
I have been waiting to be a Mom for so long and I just want to finally take a breath and enjoy it. I want to be able to say "Yes, I am pregnant". But at this point I feel like I am only pretending like a kid that "plays house". Seeing something on the ultrasound or hearing a heartbeat would help so much to make this real. We even bought a doppler last night trying to hear something on our own, but no such luck. I can only hope that this new network will provide me with better answers.

Since I have been gone for so long, I did not have a chance to read up on all the updates you ladies had. I hope everyone is doing okay. :hug:


----------



## padbrat

hey guys!

like Kumchen I am sorry I have kinda gone to ground...

We are supposed to be going to Spain for the ED next month and it has kinda freaked me out... however, yesterday I took a digi test and got a BFP!!!

am totally freaked out! Have started my progesterone, baby aspirin and will be starting Herperin tomorrow... Please please please let God smile on us this time as we are not doing this again if I lose this one... I can;t have boys cos of a genetic issue so I need a girl and a healthy one too please!! LOL


----------



## gingerbread

Skye I had my 3rd iui on 3/7 so I am now 6dpo &:wacko:

Hi prayingtogod,jennybobenny,jojo,kumchen & neversaynever..nice to meet u!

Congratulations padbrat:baby:


----------



## Traskey

CONGRATULATIONS Padbrat. Just in time too before your trip for ivf.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi Gingerbread! Babydust to you! fx for a bfp this time!

Kumchen - I'm praying you get your much deserved and much desired ultrasound and that you see a strong heartbeat and your baby is healthy and all this doomsday diagnosing was a mistake! xo

Padbrat - Congrats on your BFP! I'm praying for the stickiest baby girl ever!!

Skye - :hug:

MissyT - I didn't do anything exciting to hurt my back. We had a disco bowling party for work on Thursday night and although I made it through that okay, I think I hurt my back getting out of the car afterwards! There was no moment of pain, just that once I got home my back hurt more and more every minute until I couldn't even take my clothes off properly. It was one of those moments when I really wished I had an other half! :sad1: It's feeling better every day. Thanks!

Prayingtogod - :hugs: I hope every day is a bit brighter for you.

Hi Jojo! Congrats on your newlywed status and babydust to you! Are you charting your cycles? Hope you get your bfp soon!

Lava - I don't have a whole lot of advise for you but I know i've seen it mentioned more than once that FSH levels can be improved so my heart went out to you when I read that you were told you were stuck with your high number and that's that. If it was me, I'd be reading reading reading and making an educated choice as to what to do to try to reduce the number. Hugs to you. :hugs:

Dwrgi - all the best to you too! I really believe in being our own advocate for our health. If I had listened to what my doctor said instead of believing my own body and intuition, I'd probably be dead or suffering from colon cancer right now. But that's another story for another day. Point is, trust yourself and don't be afraid to ask for/demand their help.

FM - Hope you're lurking and the tww is being kind to you! You haven't been around for a few days now and I hope all is well. :hugs: and :dust:

:hi: to anyone I may have missed! Hope you're all well and aren't quite as sleepy as I am this daylight savings morning! Luckily for me, my boss isn't around most of the week so I can stroll in whenever I like in the morning if I happen to be dragging my butt! :muaha:

Happy Sunday!


----------



## missyt

Kumchen, I understand how you need a break some time. I hope all works out for you. This process is just so frustrating. FX'd for you.

Padbrat, I'm wishing you the best!

Lava, I take vitex or chasteberry, it aids in ovulation but I looked up the dosage and I saw that it is known to lower FSH levels as well. If you want to avoid taking pills there are several herbal teas out that are made to balance female hormone. Yogi Teas makes 3 different kinds specifically for females and I also drink by Traditional Medicinals called Female Toner. All of these are organic and caffiene free.


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> Kumchen, I understand how you need a break some time. I hope all works out for you. This process is just so frustrating. FX'd for you.
> 
> Padbrat, I'm wishing you the best!
> 
> Lava, I take vitex or chasteberry, it aids in ovulation but I looked up the dosage and I saw that it is known to lower FSH levels as well. If you want to avoid taking pills there are several herbal teas out that are made to balance female hormone. Yogi Teas makes 3 different kinds specifically for females and I also drink by Traditional Medicinals called Female Toner. All of these are organic and caffiene free.

Missyt do you know if any of these herbal teas interfere with fertility medications if ,God forbid, this cycle doesnt take?


----------



## padbrat

Thank you all...

Your prayers/good wishes are greatfully received... I will take all the good vibes I can get!


----------



## missyt

Missyt do you know if any of these herbal teas interfere with fertility medications if ,God forbid, this cycle doesnt take?[/QUOTE]

Ginger, I don't believe the teas do. I know the labels on the herbal supplements say to check with your doctor before taking them with fertility meds. I haven't seen anything on the labels for the teas to not take them with fertility meds but it might be safe to check with the doctor.

I heard back from my friend who recently emailed me about being pregnant. She turned 37 in January and she had been trying for 5 years. She said they were considered unexplained so they did IUI. The 4th time did the trick. That gives me hope. She is due in July.


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> hey guys!
> 
> like Kumchen I am sorry I have kinda gone to ground...
> 
> We are supposed to be going to Spain for the ED next month and it has kinda freaked me out... however, yesterday I took a digi test and got a BFP!!!
> 
> am totally freaked out! Have started my progesterone, baby aspirin and will be starting Herperin tomorrow... Please please please let God smile on us this time as we are not doing this again if I lose this one... I can;t have boys cos of a genetic issue so I need a girl and a healthy one too please!! LOL

Congrats :happydance:, I'm so happy for you. Praying that you have a h&h 9 months.


----------



## lavalux

Congratulations, Padbrat!!! I hope that you have a smooth & easy pregnancy and at the end, a happy, healthy baby girl! Wow, right before your trip for an IVF. How's that for perfect timing! :) 

I'm reading, researching about my high FSH, but also planning to wait for my next appt with the RE to discuss what else I can do. I am going to incorporate some wheatgrass juice this week if my nurse says it's okay. One thing I don't know is how much to take - daily, 3x/week? Anyone know?

Kumchen- I hope that you get in to your doctor soon to get the reassurance you need. I'll be praying for you and for you to feel peace during the long wait.

I've been able to relate to the ladies here that are talking about family stress. I'm moving my elderly parents (mom is 83 and dad is 84) at the end of the month to another unit in their senior living center, my dad is going in for a colonoscopy tomorrow after 8 years of remission from colon cancer & radiation treatment), and they fuss at each other and make things so much more stressful and difficult than necessary. I need to refocus myself before my visits or calls so I can have the most compassionate perspective I can muster, but they often try my patience and I usually leave or hang up feeling like a ball of nerves. Yoga breaths are needed to calm me down. My heart goes out to everyone trying to be a parent, and also trying to take care of a parent. It's not an easy road, is it? 

Good luck, Ginger, with this IUI cycle and everyone else waiting for their BFP in the 2ww.

Love to all you lovely ladies! :) Happy Sunday!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lynn and Lavalux...

Thank you so much. I know great timing eh lol.. Hubby real happy cos it saves him 6K of ED ha hahaha.... however, he has also said that this will be our last chance cos we can;t go through this anymore. I understand what he means. If this doesn;t work I will take the hint having known I have stuffed myself so full of drugs to help this baby and HUbby has wrapped me up in cotton wool so tight so I can't possibly over exert myself in any way.

This was a complete shock... remember ladies sometimes life will throw a lil sunshine your way and regardless of how long it shines I am going to try and relax and enjoy this.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies,

I made my first post last week! I read so many of the posts to try to catch up..but forgot some of the names...sorry!

Skye, I'm sorry about your Mom, I am really close to mine, (my father passed away when I was 3) I hope she feels better soon. Yes, my dogs help me through the rough times with this baby journey...so much!

To all the ladies that have bfp's or had treatments, I'm wishing good thoughts for you!
Ladies that are ttc...lot's of :dust::dust:
MA- wishing you all the best!
HA- praying for you and hoping you get a BFP!

Last week was really hard on me!!! I broke down probably everyday!!!! On Fri..dh and I had to go to RE to drop off S/A..even though it has not been three months on all his vits for low...everything except for count. At the request of a new urologist..he wanted Dh to have another one..this will be dh's 2nd S/A. Then later that day we had to go to the hospital, dh had to have an ultrasound to see if he had a varicocele (vein that is in the testes) poor guy! We get there and the couple before us is getting adm. for the birth of their baby...she smiled at me and I smiled back..then looked out and saw a women with her newborn getting wheeled out... I had visions in my head of me one day! I just looked at Dh and he grabbed my hand. We get into radiology and the tech says...you had one of these last year(did not show vericocele)...we say yeah we know..we have a new doc and he wants to do one again...she gives him the u/s and then when it was done we thought she would leave but she stayed in there while dh was getting dressed....grrrrrr then says "oh you guys trying to have a baby?" We say yes, "oh, how long have you been trying?" we say two years, maybe a little more....I just wanted to go..it had already been a very long day... and then she says well the testicles look to be the same size..blah blah (which the tech is not supposed to comment on scans, just perform them) so we walked down the hall and I can feel the tears starting to well up in my eyes... b/c I had a small glimmer of hope that maybe they just didn't see something last time...Anyway we will not find out our next steps until 2 wks.:shrug:

I'm using the CBEFM...and it says sec bar high fertility (I have never used it before) we are trying to bd..a lot b/c even with his #'s all it takes is one good one!!!!:spermy: We also have preseed and instead cups...I read that the instead cups could help with male factor infertility) I'm also taking primrose oil...so will see!!! Hoping everyone had a good weekend!!!! 

I can't stop thinking about the people in Japan.


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat,:dance::dance::dance::dust::dust::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
That is great news. I'm so happy for you. And amazed that you should get pregnant just before flying to Spain. That is amazing. I hope you have a perfect 9 months and a healthy, beautiful baby girl. :baby: Well done on you both fr trying so hard for your dream. You really deserve it. :kiss:

Kumchen, :happydance::happydance: for your pregnancy, I hope you have your healthy heartbeat and beautiful baby at the end of 9 months.

Ginger :dust::dust: Here 's some more for you :)

Traskey how are you hon? 

Jenny ouch! Hot towel and advill does the tick when I hurt my back. Hope it goes away soon.

Lava, sometimes it is tricky dealing with elderly parents as you said. I wish you and myself loads and loads of patients next week. hahhahaha!!! Will try to remember the breathing trick. I hope we wouldn't turn like this when we get old. I hope I wouldn't worry the hell out of my kids. But you never know. The life run in cycles huh? Lol...


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- I have my fx for your bfp but I do understand that sometimes it's easier to tell ourselves it didn't work in hopes that if AF does show we will be better prepared but I'm here to tell you that never works so go ahead and be optimistic!!! I'm rooting for you!

Never- I hope you have a great 1st day back to work today!

MA- I hope everything is going great! I understand your reasons for being hesitant to find out the sex of the baby, you should do whatever feels right to you and whatever keeps you calm and able to enjoy your pg

Padrat- That is such wonderful news Congratulations!!! praying for you!

Gingerbread- Welcome and I have my FX that you get your bfp.

AFM- I haven't posted in a few day but I've been lurking off and on, I'm in the 2ww, I tested on Saturday afternoon and got a bfn, I'm expecting AF at any moment now. I'm not quite sure how I feel yet until she actually gets here but I'm sure I'll be a little bummed. I've decided to go ahead and go back to my RE for 1 more IUI, this will be the final one before we discuss other options. 

If I've missed anyone I'm truly sorry, I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## gingerbread

Thanx futuremommie- fx'd for you too! I hope ivf isnt neccesary and this will be your lucky cycle. If this iui doesnt work for us we will have one more before moving to the "big leagues", too.


----------



## missyt

Luvmydoggies, it can be very frustating when you are surrounded by babies and pregnancies. I personally get tired of the people asking questions. Hang in there and don't get too discouraged. You can always vent on here.

FM, I'm sorry you saw a BFN. I'm going to back to my RE too once AF arrives (should be on the 20th) and do another IUI. My friend recently emailed me that became pregnant. She said she got pregnant on her last round of IUI right before they were recommended to do IVF, so there is hope. FX'd for you. I guess both of us will go back to being on the crazy hormones.

I found out some interesting news that gives me hope. My dogs' vet just found out she is pregnant. She had her first child at 39 and they thought they couldn't get pregnant again. 8 years later she is pregnant at 47. She is the sweetest person and so good to my doggies. I can't help but be happy for her and take her situation as a glimmer of hope.


----------



## luvmydoggies

MissyT,
Thank you!!!! It does get very frustrating, especially when dh and I are struggling with all of this. It feels good to know I have a place to vent my frustrations. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

luvmydoggies, :hugs: oh how I know that feeling of the waiting rooms and expectant mommies or women holding those babies. It's deeply sad for those who've been trying for some time. I think the best advice I can give you pertaining to the waiting for results is to try to stay positive. I know it's SO HARD when you feel you've been going through absticles but what I've found is that sometimes second opinions are worth the wait and results don't always have to have the same difficult outcome. I know HA has had her share and praise God that the results changed. I also remember the toll it took emotionally on her and probably her dh at the time. It's easy to say don't worry, I think we all know that the hardest part is the wait and well...the actual act of worry and anxiety it all brings. I've found prayer to help a great deal. I remember my husband Doug taking my hand at night and we'd just pray over our situation. I'll tell you, it was the hardest of times but through it all it was the most intimate moments of my life with my husband and I thank God for them.

FM, my dear friend it breaks my heart so when you go through each trial. I know this has been such a long journey for you and at times I'm sure it's seemed so raw and disheartening. :hugs: Doug and I continue to pray for you and your husband each night and I'm standing on Gods promises that He will multiply YOUR descendents as He did with Abraham. I pray that He would give you peace of spirit, mind and body and that he would speak boldly as you wait upon Him. I pray also that He would send forth His angels to protect you as He guides your footsteps. I pray He as the Great Physician would open up your womb, touch it and not only allow the sperm to fertilize the eggs, but also that they would implant and allow for a healthy child in 9 months time in YOUR 11th hour. I pray that He would show His presence in your life and that you may find VICTORY over your will to have a child and that God would provide your hearts desire through His desires. 



> ~*Abraham and Sarah had given up hope of ever having their own children when God gave Abraham the promise that he and Sarah would have a son whose offspring would be greater than the stars in the sky. Sarah laughed at the promise of God since she was well past the child-bearing years, but God fulfilled his promise with the birth of Isaac. * Genesis 16-21

~Isaac, the son of Abraham and Sarah, married Rebekah. The Scriptures tell us in Genesis 25:21 that Isaac pleaded to the Lord for his wife who was barren. *It was 20 years after their marriage* that the Lord blessed Isaac and Rebekah with twin sons, Jacob and Esau.

What many of you may not know is that 10 years ago when I was told we would NEVER be able to conceive, I changed the spelling of my name Rebecca to *Rebekah* from the Bible. It was a visual of Gods promise to Isaac and Rebekah and I wanted a visual reminder of what God did. Ever since, I use the spelling Rebekah. 10 years later I am now pregnant a second time. The wait has been long but the gift to come will make it worth the wait and all the pain we've had to get here. :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

missyt said:


> I found out some interesting news that gives me hope. My dogs' vet just found out she is pregnant. She had her first child at 39 and they thought they couldn't get pregnant again. 8 years later she is pregnant at 47. She is the sweetest person and so good to my doggies. I can't help but be happy for her and take her situation as a glimmer of hope.

Aww, that is the lovliest news! Quite amazing at 47, so gives us all hope.



skye2010 said:


> Traskey how are you hon?
> 
> ..

I'm sorry I haven't been posting but i've reading and lurking. I am doing ok, desperately trying to lose a lot of weight before the nhs deadline of 39 years and 6 months for ivf. I am starting a very low calorie diet on Saturday, so I am hoping it will do the trick. I know that they are not the healthiest for you long term but desperate people do desperate things and I am at that point. I did try weight watchers for 3.5 months but haven't lost as much as I need to (11 pounds). I had my HSG and that came back fine, so it looks like it's still a male factor issue, unless something new turns up on my bloods at the next fs appointment. My weight hasn't affected my cycles, they are regular as clockwork but the nhs has rules and you have to jump through the hoops. 

I am so pleased for those of you that have your bfp and I am sending extra hugs for those of you that are still waiting, whether that be 3 months or 30.


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I guess we will be on the emotional rollercoaster together again. Wow 47, congrats to your vet, that is amazing 

MA- You are such an amazing and positive person and you have been through so much and have been ttc so much longer that me and you still remained hopeful and in the end at the 9th hr you received your blessing! You make me hopeful Thank you for always have such beautiful and encouraging words. You always bless me and remind me to keep going and standing on Gods promise. Thanks for share your name change, that is so awesome. You can obviously read thru the lines and know that I'm having a difficult time right now and I'm at the point of giving up, I find that my days are consumed with thinking about having a baby, hardly an hour passes without me thinking about it and that can't possibly be healthy. :shrug: I should probably take a bnb break but I would miss you ladies way too much. Thanks for cheering me on!!!

Trasky- Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## padbrat

Blue Sky and FutureMommie... Thank you so much. It really does lift me you know.

I have started heperin and it HURTS!!!! Scan has come through for Thursday morning. Am scared as have never had good news at a scan. Had a cry at God today as my Husband is sooo amazing with kids (we had our neice and nephew over at the weekend). Just think God wouldn't have made him so wonderful with kids if he wasn't meant to be a Father himself.


----------



## padbrat

Blue Sky and FutureMommie... Thank you so much. It really does lift me you know.

I have started heperin and it HURTS!!!! Scan has come through for Thursday morning. Am scared as have never had good news at a scan. Had a cry at God today as my Husband is sooo amazing with kids (we had our neice and nephew over at the weekend). Just think God wouldn't have made him so wonderful with kids if he wasn't meant to be a Father himself.


----------



## lavalux

Rebekah,
Thank you for sharing the story of your name change. I teared up reading your post this afternoon. What a powerful way to show God your devotion and love. It is hard to take our burdens and give them up to the Lord, but your symbolic name change must have truly pleased HIM. :flower:

FM,
I am still hoping that you will get a BFP in the next day or two. If not, I'm hopeful that the next IUI will do the trick. I feel the pain in your words and I so wish I could take the pain away. It will be such a joyous day when I come onto the bnb site and see that there have been 5 pages added in 3 hours and everyone's icons are jumping around to congratulate you on your new found pregnancy results! Visualize that day and know in your heart it will happen. And we will all be hear to share in your amazement and happiness. :happydance:

Skye,
Thanks for your understanding post about family. It is hard now that my parents are older to not see the role reversal in our relationship. Today was a perfect example. My parents called at 6:30 this morning, but I didn't hear my phone ring and they left a message. Their car had broken down on the side of the road on their way to the surgery center for dad's colonoscopy. A lady helped push their car to the side of the road and drove them to a service station where they called a cab. When I got the message, I threw clothes on and drove up to pick them up. We tried to jump start the car to no avail. I called a tow truck to take the car to a repair shop nearby. They can't afford to lose their car and I will have to pay for the repairs. I am hopeful that they don't cost too much b/c we are trying to save all our money for infertility treatments this Spring if we need them. Anyway, it was an ordeal for them, BUT God is good ... dad's procedure went well and the doctor said that everything looked normal so the cancer isn't back. I'll take car problems over cancer any day! I am so glad to be in a position to help them, but when it comes to my parents, the drama level is WAY up here, when it needs to be WAY down there. :) :wacko:

Never,
How was the first day back to work? I was thinking about you today! :hugs: 

To all the ladies in the 2WW, waiting for test results, or contemplating going back to the RE for another treatment cycle, :dust:


----------



## Jenny Bean

TaylrMade2011 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm 38 and just married the man of my dreams...finally..I'm a late bloomer. So, now I we wanna have a family. He's 36 and no children as well..can you believe it? Wowo, were definitely made for eachother..lol
> 
> This is our 10th month TTC naturally...my periods finally got reguler again..they kinda went off a bit after my wedding..haha..stess of being a new bride, new state, and new job I suppose.
> 
> So, I'm here, and I'm 16 days late..tested last week and got a bfn...dunno whats goin on, I hope im not stressin my flow away..I need her to keep me in check..haha
> 
> Baby Dust!
> 
> Jojo


I love hearing these stories, 

I feel like I am a later bloomer as well, i am almost 35, been dating the same man for 8 years now. No closer to babies or marriage i am afraid :growlmad:

Now I am faced with deciding whether to start fresh in hopes of my baby dream as well as a new career, so many changes seems like too much at once. :shrug:

So your own journey has helped me in my own :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

FM- sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Still hoping it was early and you'll get that BFP before AF is supposed to show. I'll keep all my positive energy coming at you hon!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hello Ladies!

First and foremost--congratulations to Pablo, Mommy's Angel, Titi, VickyD, Rottpaw, Sunshine, Padrat, Vivienne, Svetayasofiya, Austingurrl, Lucy1973. Sorry if I missed anyone else for BFPs or new babies! I was SO THRILLED to read all the BFPs that had happened on the board since I'd been away. :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Many hugs and much love to FutureMommie, Twinkle1975, and HappyAuntie, and Heart Tree for being a few of LT LLCers I remember when I was last on. I'm right there with you, as I've been off BC since December 2009 and NTNP since then (with a move to TTC in October, after it was clear that it wasn't going to happen by NTNP). Believe it or not, I've caught up on the thread since I was last on--it took me four days and I'll probably get fired from my job (fun times ladies, fun times), but once I saw the BFP from MA, there was NO WAY I could not go back and read the thread. :haha:

Most of you won't even remember me, but I was a somewhat frequent poster October/November last year. Then I disappeared. It was too much for me. :( My optimism was too high, and then the blow of AF was just crushing me. :cry:

Also, I'd given myself until the end of March to just naturally do this, and if nothing took, to sit down with DH and discuss next steps, if any. I had positive OPKs in October, November, and December. December was a bust because DH had a damn meltdown when I told him I had a happy face and that I was disappointed that he didn't feel the need to "do" anything about it that night/morning. No + OPK in January for some reason, but January ended up being a terrible month for me, relationship-wise, so that was for the best. 

I started acupuncture in late February, just after my Feb. cycle. Was feeling pretty good about March--at least we were BDing prior to my expected ovulation, right? So the day after I turned 39--my big bday gift to myself was to start my AF after 16 days!---My first ever midcycle bleed. Only good thing was that I had NO PMS at all with it, and it was only four days instead of seven. Wonderful, right? And just as that's over, think I got a YI, which I haven't had in 10 years. And my lower abdomen is cramping all day today (this might be a result of the acupuncture, which I had again last Friday), thank you very much. Fun times, I tell ya, fun times! If this is what 39 is like, I might like to dial it back or skip ahead, thank you!

So...next up is an appointment to measure my follicles in April (CD12, if I get back on schedule) and OB wants DH to do a SA, which I haven't mentioned to him quite yet. :shrug: I'm hoping to bring DH to the April appointment, so he can see what's going on, because while I don't want to stress out about TTC, I think he's being TOO chill, and that's mostly because HE hadn't been talking on the phone with the OB about clomid, and RE and IUI and IVF, so he's not been privy to that pressure. We'll see. DH does not want to go into debt trying to get me "knocked up" (nice, right?) and since my insurance doesn't cover IVF anyway, that's not an option. 

That's all folks. I'm feeling pretty good about TTC at the moment, so I'll try to be a part of this board as long as I'm not getting all mood swingy about it. I have missed you all, and laughed and cried with you as I read the thread.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome back Nikki :hi::hugs: 

Alot going on over there. Your moving forward and that's something to be excited about. Yes, I think getting your dh involved will help him come to terms with how much work it is on OUR part. Giving a little bit of semen won't harm any man for what we sometimes go through. :winkwink:

So will your insurance cover IUI's? Are you going to have an IUI?? It sounds like your starting low and slow with clomid which is good. I'm told that starting low and slow is good. Darn clomid didn't work for me but it worked for my friend. Actually a couple friends. I happened to get pregnant on our third round of injectables :wacko: 

I have another friend who got pregnant and before she had the injectables she had an ovarian drilling which drills holes into the ovaries for more swimmies to go. What happens is the ovarian drilling lasts for about 12 months. She did that and Gonal-F and ended up pregnant with twins. What they forgot to tell her is that while she was pregnant, the pregnancy hormones kick in and thus put the ovarian drilling on "hold" where after the birth it will kick back in again. Without ANY fertility intervention, they got pregnant with their 3rd child by surprise. It was a REAL exciting time as they had tried for years like us and kept finding one obsticle or another to dodge. 

I look forward to hearing your journey and pray that YOU like all the others will be in the "graduates" forum one day soon. I'd like to see another slew of bfp's like the Christmas Crew :thumbup:

It's nice to see you again :hug:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Rebekah, Thank you for your very kind words and your story about your name change. You are right, I should just try to be patient and see what the urologist says what our next steps are for dh.:thumbup:

Futuremommie- Thinking good thoughts for you.

Since, I have joined this site, I feel more positive. thanks everyone!:happydance:

Hi Jenny Bean!

Hi Nikki Leigh!:dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

luvmydoggies said:


> Rebekah, Thank you for your very kind words and your story about your name change. You are right, I should just try to be patient and see what the urologist says what our next steps are for dh.:thumbup:
> 
> Futuremommie- Thinking good thoughts for you.
> 
> Since, I have joined this site, I feel more positive. thanks everyone!:happydance:
> 
> Hi Jenny Bean!
> 
> Hi Nikki Leigh!:dust::dust:

Patience. ((sigh)) I find it more a journey than a process. It's not easy, but the journey is worth it. :winkwink:


----------



## luvmydoggies

MA-I'm looking forward to the journey! Thank you so much!!! :):flower:


----------



## skye2010

Luvy, I am terrified watching the news about Japan too. After the devastation of the earthquake, the nuclear plan is still a threat to claim more lives and suffering. It is soo sad what's happening and there isn't much we can do but to donate some money.
As for you, I want you to know you are not the only one who feels so low about TTc'ing. Many of us in here with long term TTC or fertility problems have felt like a truck has gone over at some point. TTC problems does that unfortunately.
I don't know what kind of a monitor you are using but it's great news that you have a high fertility reading on it. The fact that drs told you your husband's results are low doesn't mean that you will never get pregnant. There is a few ladies here that have been told by the drs that they can't conceive. Eeither with meds and treatment or naturally on their own they have. Your Dh's sperms might improve or 1 lucky sperm might reach your egg and you could have your BFP.
Instead cups is a good idea. Also try to bd around the time of your ovulation. So watch out for the smiley more closely. Don't take the drs so seriously cause they are too ready to label you with anything since they don't know all the ins and outs of fertility themselves. In spite of all the advances in science, conceiving and giving birth remains to be a miracle. I hope you would have more courage and self confidence that you will get pregnant in the end. Cause you will, and you will have your most wanted baby too. You have to believe it and worry about not "If" but "how". :hugs:

FM, I don't want to comment untill you confirm, I was so hopeful for you this month too. You must decide what's best for you but I would miss you too if you took a break.:cry: Lot's of huggs baby.:hugs:

HA Lot's of huggs to you too. I am holding my breath for you. :flower:

Ginger you have yet another week to go.:flower: Good luck all the IUI chicks this cycle...

Missy, that is some wonderful news, amazing really. At 47, natural BFP. :happydance: There you go another reason for the fertility drs to eat their hats. Pls pass her my best wishes. :kiss:

Rebekah,I hope your name change would carry on bringing you more miracles. Did you start thinking of possible names for the baby?

Traskey sorry that you are battling with losing weight. The NHS is sooo very frustrating in many ways. "Grrr" Good luck hon. When is your next fs appoinment?

Padbrat, keep positive ad good luck with the scan. This will be your baby girl in 9 months. I will make another happy dance for you after the scan. :kiss::kiss: Pls update cause we are all waiting for good news. Here is for a sticky beautiful baby girl. :dust:

Lava, your comments for FM was sooo sweet. I imagined a BFP page for FM on this thread and it gave me a smile. I think all the girls in here we should all imagine one for ourselves too. :)

That is exactly the type of stress I experience often. It needs a set of nerves made of steel. :shrug: What can you do? Cause you love them and that's just the way it is. I'm happy that your dad's tx was good and you had the all clear. After getting the car sorted and paying for the repair, go give tem both a big kiss and a hug and you will feel better. :kiss::kiss:

Hi Jennybean I hope whichever dream you follow, it would be the one that makes you most happy. 

Hey Titi, send as much Positive Energy as you can this way. The thread seems to need a lot nowadays. And pls update on your scans as you go along. Can't wait to have more good news about your "apple seed".

Welcome back Nikki :hi: I was wondering what has become of you. I'm glad you made your way back to us. Don't let all the unpleasant and typical downs of TTC get on your way of having your baby. 

I see that some of us have been a bit low lately so I will do some dance to lift up everybodies moods. C'mon girls join in.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::rain::rain::rain::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::drunk::drunk::holly::holly::holly::holly:(this is my favorite :) :holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/:headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## skye2010

God my message looks like a fair with all the icons. hahaha... Next time i will write a calmer msg promise girls Lol.


----------



## MrsJ08

Super quick from me

Congratulations Padprat :wohoo:

Love & :dust: to the rest of you xx


----------



## jennybobenny

Skye - I loved your circus and your dance! It gave me a bright smile to start my day! Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## gingerbread

skye2010 said:


> God my message looks like a fair with all the icons. hahaha... Next time i will write a calmer msg promise girls Lol.

Thanks skye what a great way to start the day..loved it:haha:


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- you are both going to be great parents, Fx for you!!!!

Lavalux- Thank you so much for thinking of me it would be so awesome if we could all just graduate together, I'm rooting for you too! I'm especially glad that your Dad's scann came back clear. 

Nikki- welcome back!

Skye- thanks for those smileys, they made my day. you inspire me to remain positive although this journey is so hard sometimes.

AF hasn't shown yet but today is the day. I'm waiting on my RE to call me back to see if I can come in for a scan once she shows. I have been taking a break since December, I hope I can pick up where I left off.


----------



## missyt

FM, don't give up. :flower:I'm not sure what it is about you but I immediately felt a special place in my heart for you. I'm not sure if its your positive attitude or your demeanor or that we went through a few similar cycles where I felt like I could really relate to you. Not only that but a true respect for you because you have gone through a lot already and keep pushing on. When I felt like giving up, I would read your positive, encouraging messages and take them to heart. That forced me to pick myself up and get it through my head that a positive attitude was the way to go. You have truly inspired me. If you do take a break from bnb, I would understand. There are times where we need to take a moment to reflect within ourselves. But if you do take a break I will really miss you here. I know in my heart that God's plan is for you to be a mother. And I think your child or children are going to be very fortunate to have a mom like you. Whatever you choose to do, you are in my prayers and know that you are a special person. :hugs:

Nikki, best of luck to you. I don't think the men in our lives understand how much we go through. We are the ones expected to take the meds, even if there is a male factor. We don't think twice about going to the doctor to get checked even though they are embarrassed to get an SA. :blush: I read somewhere there is so much pressure on a woman and I think we all know that for a fact. You don't see the men out here on these baby and pregancy blogs. You don't hear men disccussing OB/GYN appointments or which doctor they go to. Not only that, women are expected to go to the gynocologist every year but you don't see men being expected to go to their urologist once a year. Hang in there and know that us girls understand. I'm not trying to man bash but I think its a lot easier for a woman to understand, especially those that are going through the same thing. Sometimes I feel like a nutcase when I have a meltdown and all DH can do is hug me. :wacko:


----------



## Jocr

missyt said:


> FM, don't give up. :flower:I'm not sure what it is about you but I immediately felt a special place in my heart for you. I'm not sure if its your positive attitude or your demeanor or that we went through a few similar cycles where I felt like I could really relate to you. Not only that but a true respect for you because you have gone through a lot already and keep pushing on. When I felt like giving up, I would read your positive, encouraging messages and take them to heart. That forced me to pick myself up and get it through my head that a positive attitude was the way to go. You have truly inspired me. If you do take a break from bnb, I would understand. There are times where we need to take a moment to reflect within ourselves. But if you do take a break I will really miss you here. I know in my heart that God's plan is for you to be a mother. And I think your child or children are going to be very fortunate to have a mom like you. Whatever you choose to do, you are in my prayers and know that you are a special person. :hugs:
> 
> Nikki, best of luck to you. I don't think the men in our lives understand how much we go through. We are the ones expected to take the meds, even if there is a male factor. We don't think twice about going to the doctor to get checked even though they are embarrassed to get an SA. :blush: I read somewhere there is so much pressure on a woman and I think we all know that for a fact. You don't see the men out here on these baby and pregancy blogs. You don't hear men disccussing OB/GYN appointments or which doctor they go to. Not only that, women are expected to go to the gynocologist every year but you don't see men being expected to go to their urologist once a year. Hang in there and know that us girls understand. I'm not trying to man bash but I think its a lot easier for a woman to understand, especially those that are going through the same thing. Sometimes I feel like a nutcase when I have a meltdown and all DH can do is hug me. :wacko:

Hi MissyT - I think im having a melt down NOW:cry:I kinda feel so over it all its stressing me out so much and effecting me emotionally (clomid doesnt help with that either). Yes my DH doesnt know what to say when I do eventually shed sme tears and really I suppose there isnt anything he can say. 
I feel really resentful that it is ME that has to go through the hormone fluctuations and stress of it all and the thinking about it 24x7 (till i get a twitch in my eye). I just wish someone could tell me if its every going to happen or not and then we can get on with our lives. 
Im really sorry to rant on :blush: just needed to vent to help stop me fall apart. I wish all us ladies could have a fantastic holiday to all relax and chill out in the sun.
Big :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

skye2010 said:


> Jocr, it looks like you will have to have this lap so that you get the referral. It is not compulsory but I think they sort of enforce it by not offering you the next stage. You can chose to be referred to IVF but not IUI. They should offer you 2 or 3 IVF's depending on your GP's contract with the hospital. If you have IUI you are offered less IVF's cause they only have a certain budget I think. I hope you could get this lap out of the way asap, without having to wait another 3-4 months (GRRRRRR)
> I am with a private clinic at the moment. I already one failed IVF cycle (in Turkey) and if this one doesn't work I'm on the IVF list on NHS waiting for my appointment.
> 
> Missy sounds like your friend was just trying to see how you would react by sending you the brief email. If she tried for so long she would definitely know what it feels like. When is your next appt with fs. Your results wasn't bad anyway right? It's just your DH's motility. When will you find out the effect of your lifestyle changes. I must congratulate you on tat one :)) It really is hard to cut back coffee, smoking etc... I had stopped smoking ages ago anyway and used to drink coffe once a day so I cut it out. Even then it made me a bit miserable. I got used to it now. But I don't refuse an occasional glass of wine or coffee.
> 
> MA I know you had the IUI but if you got pregnant by your bedding rather than the insemination that's fab. Cause that means it is closer to being natural and your body has less obstacles on the way. I am waiting for IVF which is the least natural. The endocrinologist picks a few sperm cells and place it on the egg. There is no natural selection at all there unfortunately. I have this weird belief that the more close to natural conception it is the baby has a higher chance of being more healthy. But perhaps it is a misconception. :)
> 
> :hi: Hi Gingerbread. i hope you stick around with us too.
> 
> AFM, I am low. Yesterday I found myself in a bit of a nightmarish situation ;( Mum has an aggressive rheumotoid arthritis, uses steroids for 6-7 years which favors osteoporosis. Se takes her meds regularly but doesn't look after herself well. So she is ill quite often and I always have to dash in and out of the country because of this. We found out that her osteoporosis has advanced. The dr wants to give her an infusion to help the bones which has serious side effects. I will have my appt on Wednesday next week and fly straight home. I love her and can't stand her being ill. But she is a really difficult person. My brother who had a baby last week is also there at the moment although not actually staying at my mum's house, he comes in every day. He is even more unreasonable and difficult than she is and they have both put aside her illness and started having massive unreasonable arguements for nothing (their favorite pass time hobby unfortunately). The last thing I want is being involved. Being stressed is very bad for my immune results and I was trying to stay away from both before my treatment. It looks like I will be in the middle of it. :( I have been looking after my parents on and off while they were ill. We lost my dad a few years ago to a difficult illness and it really effected me a long time. I feel like they took over my life. My mum had a flu while I was having my IVF and she was so difficult and sour that she massively stressed me the whole month. The cycle failed in the end. This time I haven't told her about my treatment and I was sort of avoiding going there untill I had it. :cry: I can't leave her alone while she is ill but I am also upset that they don't leave me alone to have my own family. At times like this I doubt that I will ever have my children and spend my life looking after a childlike mother. :cry:
> 
> Sorry for venting and burdening you all with my nonsense I just needed to get it off my chest.

Hi Skye2010 - first of all a big squeeze for you :hugs:
Im sorry to hear about your mum being a difficult with you - my mum is also quite an ill person and I sometimes feel like she does role reversal. And as far as stress goes I hear you with families (i have a terrible time with my SIL & MIL). 
PLEASE try and look after you, you are number one (until you get your little bundle of joy) and you need to chill. I know I know it is easier said then done and I should take my own advice.:wacko:
At least your brother is there each day so dont feel guilty.
I hope that your next apt goes well - will you be having IVF this wednesday? Lots of luck & hugs :hugs:.
Thanks for your response re the LAP - In a way im looking forward to having it just so we know what we are dealing with and can focus in the right direction. Like you say if they find anything they will put me on the 6 month IVF waiting list. I have an apt 5th april to inform DR to go ahead with LAP and then it will take around 8 weeks to have the apt for the LAP. How long have you been on the IVF list?
:dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- now I need tissue here at my desk because you just made me cry. I am so glad that somthing that I wrote on here has brought you some encouragement, that means that something good comes out of what I'm going thru. I know that your time is coming too, and we are both going to be really awesome and patient Moms, something good has to come out of this season in our lives.

Jocr- TTC is such an emotional journey and unfortunatly one that our dh's no matter how wonderful tend not to fully understand. My hubby is wonderful and so supportive but he doesn't always get it that why I depend so heavily on you ladies. Its ok to melt down we all do it, just try not to stay there, we are here for you to vent and then to offer you encouragement so that you can get back up and try again.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Thank you for the words of encouragement and the welcome back! (Skye, did you change your name slightly--I don't remember the 2010, LOL). I forget how wonderful you ladies are whenever I'm away. 

I'd forgotten to mention in my first post back that the other thing I had to content with was the fact that I work in an environment where there are not a lot of women of child-bearing age (those that are have already had all the kiddies they are going to have). But last year we had four women who work on my floor (or visit frequently) become pregnant--all within weeks of each other! People are calling it the "curse" of the 8th floor, and either directly or indirectly, people have asked me how I didn't fall victim. I have dealt with it straight on by saying "I don't know, but from your mouth to God's ears." Although I couldn't bring myself to attend the baby showers (three of them have had one so far) I did get gifts for them all and wished them well. None of them know I am TTC (although one might, because she and I talked about it a bit somewhat generically). 

Not to turn this into a spiritual discussion, but I woke up in the middle of the night (3:30 am) and couldn't get back to sleep--my mind was whirling with all the things--work, TTC, my mom's b-day, etc. that I need to get done. I didn't want to get up and watch TV or get on computer, because I am really trying to reduce my stress level, so after 30 minutes, I just meditated. Instead of praying to God about all the things I needed Him to fix, (which sometimes stresses me out, to be honest) I just repeated how much I love You, I praise You, I need You, I rejoice in You...I'm Grateful, I'm Blessed, I'm Thankful...basically anything that wasn't about "my" problems specifically, but just repeating these as a sort of mantra over and over. I was able to get to sleep and woke up so refreshed (although sleepy now a bit). I just needed to take my problems out of the equation for a minute. Even if you're not spiritually inclined, getting out of your own head and thinking solely on the positive can be a good thing-at least it was for me. 

Finally, did talk to DH this morning about the SA, and he said OK. Not sure he can make the April appointment though. Last night I was feeling so blah and car sick on the bus that today DH asked me if some product I'm using might be causing the sick feelings. I'm getting my TSH levels checked this week, thinking that might be a culprit.


----------



## missyt

Jocr, are you taking clomid right now? Clomid was horrible for me. Talk about having a major meltdown. :wacko: I'm embarrassed to say how I acted when I was on clomid. :brat: It was the sole reason I started researching herbal supplements, teas and other natural fertility methods. After 2 months of clomid I needed a serious break. Luckily, with all my research on the natural methods, I found it more soothing and began treating my body better. Since DH and I cut all the crap out of our diets I've been feeling a lot better physically. I feel it has helped me a lot mentally even. I think having the occasional meltdown when TTC is normal. Unfortunately us ladies take it much harder. It is soooooo stressful. When I have a meltdown, I tell DH he doesn't understand how I feel because he already has a son. I hate the crazy things that go through my head. :grr: I just wish things were easier. I think once you have the lap and "know" what is possibly going on, you'll feel a lot better. The not knowing is definately the worst part. :shrug: I think that is what is so hard about the 2ww, the not knowing. I'm praying for you that you get your BFP. :dust: Hang in there and feel free to vent anytime.


----------



## padbrat

awww Skye and Future you are absolute stars... when I am feeling doubt I look on here and know I will be lifted...

We just gotta keep looking for the sunshine in amongst all that cloud... cos it is there whether you can see it or not at the moment. We are all deserving of being Mums to beautiful and healthy babies xx

I will definately let you know what happens in Thursday... whether it be good or bad news... am trying that visualisation exercise that someone has mentioned... visualising actually seeing a sonographer smile at us for once and show us a screen with a baby... come on come on let it happen in Thursday LOL!


----------



## twinkle1975

Padbrat - just had to pop in to say Congratulations!!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday! 

I'm still keeping up with you all & Traskey & I are propping each other up over in Bellys to Bumps!

Love to you all, miss you lots xxx


----------



## padbrat

Awww thank you Twikle huni!!!

Send me some good vibes for Thursday.... I need a good scan result!!


----------



## padbrat

Awww thank you Twikle huni!!!

Send me some good vibes for Thursday.... I need a good scan result!!


----------



## TamLyn

I've just recently started my life over. I have met a wonderful man and just recently gone through a divorce. The man I was married to could not have children. This was a HUGE thing for me. So now I have my chance and I'm just hoping that somehow I haven't missed out. I know that it's possile for me to become pregnant, I just hope that it happens without any problems. 

I'm so happy there is a place to chat with people kind of going through the same thing. Wishing everyone luck out there!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - I'm sorry I've been MIA for a few days - I've been feeling really low and kind of wanted to distance myself a little... I'll go back later this evening and get caught up on what I've missed, but OMG Padbrat!!! Fantastic news!!!! Definitely keeping my FX'd for your scan and waiting on pins and needles to hear how it goes. I am so so happy for you!!! :kiss::kiss:

So AFM, idk, I am just feeling so cynical. Like it's time DH and I really start considering that it just may never happen for us. We've always said we'd be ok with that - it's not like we haven't talked about that possibility. But it just seems a lot more real lately.... Yes, I know miracles can happen, but talk of them really doesn't help me any because my only experience with them is that they happen to someone else. I am a realist, and eternal blind optimism in the face of opposing facts is not helpful to me. It only makes me feel like _more _of a failure for not feeling buoyed by them. I believe in Jesus Christ, and I believe miracles happen, but that doesn't mean that He intends for us to be parents. Maybe He intends for us to go on adoring and spoiling our nieces and nephews, relishing the beautiful role I have as a happy auntie. It's a role I love, and maybe it's what I am meant to be. I wish He would just tell me definitively one way or the other - my spirit is so tired of hanging on in limbo.... 

We went to a new counselor last week, and he was an absolute turd. I'm sure he's helpful for some people and for some issues, but infertility isn't one of them. We had to spend a large portion of our hour educating HIM on miscarriage and infertility, and you know what, I don't think it's too much to ask for someone who can spend an hour helping US, not the other way around! But I really had it with him when he actually had the nerve to say, "Well you know, I've seen an awful lot of people who only get pregnant when they stop trying to get pregnant." F*** YOU, BUDDY!!! 

We went to him because our insurance covers a certain number of free counseling sessions each year (which is fantastic and amazing - I realize how lucky we are to have that coverage), but only from a select list of therapists. So we thought, his bio doesn't explicitly state experience in infertility counseling but he does have experience in marriage and family counseling, grief counseling, various issues that surface when dealing with infertility, and it's free, so it's worth a shot. If he works out he can save us $110/session. Glad we tried the free guy; we won't go back to him.

So this morning we had an appt with a different counselor, one with explicit experience in infertility counseling, and we paid for it out of pocket because she isn't on our insurance at all. And as far as I'm concerned, it was totally worth every penny. She used to be an IVF nurse (at my clinic, actually) and she recognized a distinct need for someone who could offer counseling specific to the issues surrounding infertility, so she went back to school (10 yrs ago or so) and got a PhD in marriage and family counseling with an emphasis on infertility. I think she might be a big help in dealing with everything we're going through, in helping us make decisions about how far we're willing to go, etc. I felt like the hour spent with her this morning was constructive, not just draining and emotional. So I will definitely go back to her. So that's a positive thing for the day.

Then this afternoon the clinic called with DH's SA from our IUI on Friday.... Once again, sky-high count - 156 million post-wash! And good motility - 88%. But his morphology was pathetically low again - only 1% (normal is 4%). :nope: So I am back to feeling despondent and like this is just never going to work. I have to accept that DH has low morphology and that injectables + IUI doesn't give us super-fertility, it just boosts our odds to that of a normal, fertile couple. Which means we need to be willing to look beyond IUI and really decide how far we're willing to go, because our odds are not good. Not good at all. :nope:

So this is why I've stayed away for a few days. I wanted to update you all, but I may continue to just lurk a while longer until I start to feel like myself again. We will definitely be taking a break from ttc next month because I just booked a trip to a friend's wedding that will have me out of state when I ovulate and DH is staying home - he can't get off work. And I am relieved for that break. I need time to gather my strength before jumping back into this mess again. And DH and I are indeed going away this weekend to see my team play in March Madness (for you Europeans, that's the national collegiate basketball championship tournament), so that will be good. Distraction is good.

Oh and now, just before posting this, my mom called and my favorite aunt (who was diagnosed with terminal leukemia in September) is in the final stages of life and it's time for the family to come home.... I am just beaten down and feel like I can't catch a break. I'm going to go have a good cry. I only wish I wasn't in the tww so I could go have a stiff drink. :cry:


----------



## skye2010

Ha, I just couldn't read and run when I read your message so here it goes. 

I kind of thought something was going on with you since you weren't posting for a coupe of days. I'm soo so sorry for your aunt, it's very sad that she has leukemia. :hugs::hugs: I think it would be good for you to take a little break and recooperate. You have too many stressful things hapening to you all of a sudden. I'm glad you found a good conselor, the other one is the worst night mare of a TTCing couple. That "relax and it will happen" motto coming from a mouth who has never experienced infertility is just bullshit.

I just hope the first paragraph of your msg comes out of frustration and you don't really believe that anymore after a few days later. As FM said feeling low is a part of TTcing but don't stay there too long. God wouldn't wish you being childless. And you really have yet more paths to explore. I'm sorry I'm not the best with words about religious matters. I'm not Christian either but I know every person is a miracle himself/herself and everyone has a chance on having miracles happening. You met the man of your dreams. That is a miracle itself. There must be many other things in life that gives you joy. They are all little miracles. I don't believe you are too tired to carry on. You have been there strongly standing all the TTC backlashes for so long that you are a little tired and a lot frustrated. This is only normal. But you have been on this thread longer than I have and I know that you will leave it only when you have your baby. :kiss::kiss: Maybe I don't have the best words to console you but just know that I think about you hon, and wish you feel better. xxx :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

I'm off to bed. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Ha, I just couldn't read and run when I read your message so here it goes.
> 
> I kind of thought something was going on with you since you weren't posting for a coupe of days. I'm soo so sorry for your aunt, it's very sad that she has leukemia. :hugs::hugs: I think it would be good for you to take a little break and recooperate. You have too many stressful things hapening to you all of a sudden. I'm glad you found a good conselor, the other one is the worst night mare of a TTCing couple. That "relax and it will happen" motto coming from a mouth who has never experienced infertility is just bullshit.
> 
> I just hope the first paragraph of your msg comes out of frustration and you don't really believe that anymore after a few days later. As FM said feeling low is a part of TTcing but don't stay there too long. God wouldn't wish you being childless. And you really have yet more paths to explore. I'm sorry I'm not the best with words about religious matters. I'm not Christian either but I know every person is a miracle himself/herself and everyone has a chance on having miracles happening. You met the man of your dreams. That is a miracle itself. There must be many other things in life that gives you joy. They are all little miracles. I don't believe you are too tired to carry on. You have been there strongly standing all the TTC backlashes for so long that you are a little tired and a lot frustrated. This is only normal. But you have been on this thread longer than I have and I know that you will leave it only when you have your baby. :kiss::kiss: Maybe I don't have the best words to console you but just know that I think about you hon, and wish you feel better. xxx :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm off to bed. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.

You have a beautiful heart. My cup runneth over. :hugs::flower:

HA, my heart is with you. There's nothing I can say to make it feel better, but you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lavalux

HA,
I second everything that Skye so eloquently said. Don't give up! You can be a wonderful auntie AND an amazing mom. The break this month sounds like a good plan. I'm glad you found a useful counselor. I see one from time to time and pay out of pocket because I found the one "in-network" to be an utter waste of time. Sounds like the second counselor can relate much better. There are women in war torn countries having babies. Stress on its own is not the culprit here. You are doing everything right and your time will come. I wish it happened for you already, but it will happen. FM is right ... let yourself grieve and feel the frustration, then count your blessings, maybe visualize good things happening to you and your DH, take a deep breath, talk to others who understand what you are going to, and let us lift your spirits again. A mini-vacation and a good basketball game is great for letting your mind go and relaxing! Have a fun time! We'll be here for you whenever you need us. :hugs::flower:

Padbrat,
While I'm getting my HSG done on Thursday, I will be thinking about you and praying that you get a positive scan! Then, maybe you can feel a bit more like celebrating! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Jocr,
Quick thought ... my RE put me on Femara, which is similar to Clomid, in my case to bolster the egg production as opposed to induce ovulation, but supposedly it doesn't decrease CM and keeps the uterus lining from getting too thin like Clomid does. I tried it for the first time this month and had a little bit of a G/I issue one day (maybe not even from the Femara), but it didn't make me nauseous or affect my mood at all. It may be worth exploring the Femara alternative with your RE, too, if you don't like the Clomid. TTCing is frustrating enough without the drugs bringing you down on top of it! 
I hope you start feeling better. Hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

TamLyn,
Welcome to the thread! I ended a relationship several years ago with a guy who didn't want children. It was so hard, but I knew that it was the right thing for me to do. A couple of years ago I met my current husband. We just got married in June. It was worth the wait, but I hope that we still have time to have a baby together. I'm rooting for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Oh HA...:hugs::flower:

I have not gone through a MC, and but I know what it's like to feel that God's plan might not be your plan. I had a friend once also tell me that "it's not God's plan for everyone to have children." And while that is true to some extent (in that our steps are ordered and we don't know what God's plans are for us), it is also true that ANYTHING can be used for the glory of God, and our having children or not does not make that more or less so. I was very hurt that she said that, even though it was not directly at me specifically (she has two children, but has experienced the loss of her FB in somewhat the same way as MA). You have just started to look at your next steps and options, so you have a long ways to go before you can concede defeat. From what I've read, a low morphology does not mean that IUI cannot work.

The one positive thing about DH having the meltdown in December was that I knew we had no chance of a BFP, so I drank, I had tea when I wanted, and it was FABULOUS! I needed a month to not worry about TTC at all, and it was critical to my mental health.

HA, you are a way better soon-to-be mommy than I am, because I'd probably be having a glass of pinot noir right now. Like Lavalux said--women in war-torn countries are having babies, so I'm guessing it will be OK for me to calm my nerves with a glass of the vino. :wine:

I REALLY want a baby of my own, but I'm also working at maintaining some balance--otherwise I'm no good to anyone. It doesn't always work, and some days I'm a puddle on the ground for any sort-of child related reason (or on the first day of AF), but I am trying.

Skye--beautiful post. You don't have to be religious to know the right words to say to be of comfort. :flower:

Welcome TamLyn!


----------



## missyt

HA, I'm so sorry you are going through this and feeling this way. Please don't think its God's plan for you not to be a parent. That is not true. And the other girls are right about that foolish counselor making those dumb comments about stress and TTC. You taking a break next month is probably a good thing. But don't assume that this IUI was a bust. Its still to early to tell. FX'd for you.

TamLyn, Welcome! I ended my first marriage because my ex was abusive and I choose not to have children with him. I'm sort of staring all over too. Me and DH got married last April. Best of luck to you.


----------



## missyt

Wow, sorry for all the spelling errors in my last posting. I'm trying to get some reading and words in between meetings.


----------



## skye2010

Nikki, meditation or praying are very good for the mind. It gives inner strength and calmness. We just need to find ways to make peace with all the TTC issues otherwise it becomes too much to bare. So I'm glad you found a way to soothe your mind. Where are you at with the fs. Are you seeing someone right now? And which tests have you done up to now? If you are checking the thyroid function, you might as well go for the full screening to get a better picture.

Tamlyn congratulations on your recent marriage and welcome to the thread. Have you started TTc'ing?

MA :kiss::kiss:

FM :hugs::hugs: They probably know how your body works by now so hopefully the next IUI will be the one. 

Missy are you going to have another shot at IUI next cycle than? When is your AF due?

Lava HSG can be a very painful scan for some women. I didn't know about that so I didn't take any painkillers and it was quite horrible. Women who had the painkillers had an all right experience so you would be fine as long as you take some. You can get a suggestion from dr about what to take. It's also worth having DH with you to hold hands :) Good luck on Thursday.

Padbrat, :kiss: Good luck tomorrow.

Jocr, I'm sorry that you are worried and upset. DH's don't always know how to console the wives with this issue unfortuantely. They just react differently to all of this cause they are men. It sounds like the clomid is really putting you on edge. I hope there would be some sunshine this weekend. Make sure you go to a park or a quite green place where you can soak up some sun. :flower:

I had an IVF appointement with Homerton on NHS last year but I chickened out so I lost my chance. From going to GP to getting to the appt took me a year and a bit. If I had all the tests and the IVF it would have been 2 years all in all. But at the time, I used to believe that we could still be pregnant naturally. After 6 months of no success we applied again. Which took another 4-5 months. I've just seen the UCH (NHS) fertility specialist this morning and he suggested I take a few more tests. Which means another 2-3 months. In the mean time I am seeing a private clinic "ARGC" who have a rather controversial treatment. Basically they gave me an injection to suppress my immune system which was working more than average. I am waiting for a go ahead from them in a few days. FX I can hopefully start IVF privately beginning of April. If it doesn't work I can do 2 more IVF cycles on UCH. 

The two clinics have totally different attitudes and both have very successful results. ARGC does this immune tx and quite obsessive about the meds you use. Apparently during IVF they check your blood every day and change your medication daily. You are not allowed to fly if you get pregnant for 3 months etc etc. The UCH is more relaxed and straight fwd. We'll see what comes out.

Girls, I'm off this afternoon. I would be very slow at responding for the next couple of weeks since mum doesn't have an internet. I will check what's going on though. I still hope and pray a BFP from HA, a good scan from Padbrat and Lava. Finding out a few surprise BFP's would be a real treat. xxx :dust::dust:


----------



## Jocr

Missyt - Yes im on the clomid, thank goodness its not just me that feels like this on clomid (not that I would wish it on anyone). It makes you feel a bit nut nut :wacko: 
This is my 2nd month. I think like you I will give them up (i was only given 3 months worth) I just cant do another month on them. My hormones have gone loopy :cry::shrug: its just not worth the extra mental exhaustion.
What kind of natural remedies do you use/recomend? 
Yeah like you say when I have thr LAP I will know a lot more. Thank you for your support xx :hugs:

FutureMommie - Thank you for those words, it really helps to know that you arnt on your on with this. Like you say DH just dont really have to deal with all we deal with and eveything we do can have a knock on effect so we can never really 'forget about it' and relax. :icecream:

I am feeling better today then yesterday...phew!:thumbup: I really should do some more exercise as been lazy the past 2 weeks and I know that it can help stress levels for me :bike: Just heard my niece who is 8 weeks preg has just been in a car accident but is ok so far, poor thing.

Lavalux - Cool I will keep the Femara in mind if they ever want me to have clomid again :nope:. I just hope the clomid goes out of my system as quickly as it went in and doesnt cause my hormnes to be all over the place for ages.
Us ladies really do go through it dont we - just goes to show how amazing and strong we ALL are.:flower: 

Nikki leigh - I hear you about the :wine:I had to have one last night and it helped me - I think it would hace been more detremental to of not had one the way I was feeling:wacko: 


Big hugs to you all :hugs::hug::friends: & thank you xx


----------



## Jocr

Skye - Thanks - yes on edge is a really good way of describing it.
I hope all goes well at your mums for you.
Good luck for the IVF begining of april - everything is crossed for you except my legs :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Nikki- Your are so right about stepping outside of what you are asking God to fix and thanking him and focusing on the wonderful things that he has done in our lives. Going thru ttc is so emotional and hard that it's all we focus on, or at least that's how it is with me sometimes, and I just have to stop and say wow, there are so many things that are good in my life, let me just say thank you for that! When I take quiet time to talk to God or Meditate, I always end up feeling so much better. Everyone isn't religious and thats totally ok, and sometimes it's really hard to focus on what's good when you get a bfn month after month but if you can try and find that place, it does take the edge off. Thanks for your post, it's reminding me today that although AF came today, there are so many other things to be thankful for. Let me get off my soapbox now. Really glad that your dh has decided to get that SA done!!

Tamlyn- Welcome, you will love it here and be just as addicted as the rest of us are.

HA- sounds like your 1st therpist sucked but glad you found someone that really and truly understands. When you are going thru this process, it always helps to have someone you can talk to who may not have gone thur what you have gone thru but who understands, shows compassions, and doens't say stupid stuff like relax...uggh...I took a break for 2 months from injections and IUI's and I can tell you that I feel much stronger, like I can jump back in the saddle and do it again. I know that you are a realist, and I totally like that about you but don't count yourself out. Sometimes we do that in hopes that if AF comes it won't be as bad but I'm here to tell you that you can never really prepare yourself for that, it still hurts so if you can find a little hope hold on to it. You are going to be a great Mom, don't give up yet! 

Lava- Your HSG is tomorrow, I will be thinking about you with my fingers and toes crossed that everything is clear.

Skye- You are awesome, your words to HA were perfect! I'm hoping that your IVF starts next month, and then I will really be stalking you:happydance: Safe travels and check in when you can.

Jocr- Glad you are feeling some better today, we all need our days to melt down.

AFM- AF showed this morning so I have an appointment to have a baseline scan on friday and then it's back to injections and IUI. My re nurse said that they are adding a shot calld ganirellix that could be used to prevent any eggs that mature quicker than others from releasing prematurely. I know af was coming becuase I got a bfn on Sunday. I was really bummed on Monday but I'm better now, it's still hard especially knowing this is our last IUI so I'm praying that this one is the winner. If not my dh and I are prepared to go ahead and pursue a round of IVF. I don't want you guys to think I"m this happy go lucky positive person all the time, I have my days before or after AF comes, I just don't want to give up right now, I feel like my time is coming, and if it isn't meant for me to have children then I pray for peace, right now though the desire is still there so I'm praying for strenght to endure until I get my bfp!!!! Sorry this post was so long today.


----------



## padbrat

ahhh Lavalux, Skye and HA.... thank you so much for your thoughts. It does mean a lot to me when I am so petrified scared...

HA I can so relate to all you have said. This is all so difficult and individual to each of us this whole TTC issue.... that is why the support we give eachother is vital....

Future you post as much as you want hun... we are all here for ya and eachother. xx


----------



## missyt

Skye, I am going to do IUI this cycle. AF is due on the 20th:witch:. My friend that said it worked on her 4th try inspired me. This will be my 3rd IUI. What type of tests does this clinic want you to do now? It sounds like you've done so many tests already. I'm fx'd for your IVF in April. Don't stress yourself out too much on your trip to your mom. Remember that you are the most important person and you have to take care of yourself first.:hugs:

Lava, I can attest that the HSG was not that bad for me. And I consider myself "sensitive" in that area. I hate using tampons and I take the rest of the day off when I get a pap smear. I had myself psyched up that it was going to be so awful but it was over in a flash and not too uncomfortable.

Jocr, you hit the nail on the head with clomid. I never realized I could be such a basket case before taking clomid. This will be my 3rd IUI and they already told me they are upping the dose from 50mg to 100mg! I'm a little scared about that! Well, at least I know what to expect and hopefully DH will stay away from me those days I'm on clomid this next round expect for when we need to :sex:. Last time I was on clomid I threw the laundry basket at him and screamed at the top of my lungs that I'm the only one in the house that knows how to put their clothes away. :brat: Any little thing would set me off and I even got into it with a coworker the first month I was on it. :devil:The natural herbal supplements I took during my break are red raspberry leaves, red clover, dong quai, black cohosh and vitex (chaste berry). All are good for balancing female hormones. When I go for my day 3 bw/us I'm going to ask the nurse if I should stop taking them when I take the clomid and injectibles. I read that you are not supposed to take them with fertility drugs because they could counteract each other. 

FM, the good thing about AF starting is that you can start your cycle again. Just think about my friend who got pregnant on her 4th (and final) IUI after 5 years of TTC:dance:. It looks like I'm only a few days behind you. I'm waiting for AF to show and I know she is coming because I am very irritable and I just want to go home and crash after work today instead of working out:sleep:. So it looks like we might be close in our 2ww this month after IUI. FX'd for you.


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- of course I hope AF doesn't show for you but if she does then we can be cycle buddies and support ea other in the horrible 2ww.


----------



## Kumchen

skye2010 said:


> Kumchen, :happydance::happydance: for your pregnancy, I hope you have your healthy heartbeat and beautiful baby at the end of 9 months.

Awe, thank you, Skye! I was lucky enough to finally hear the heartbeat today. It sounds like a little steam engine, going fast, at 172 BPM. My husband was at work but I was able to get a recording and play it to him over the phone. We can finally say :cloud9: "We are pregnant!!!" :cloud9:

I hope all of you ladies will be able to say the same thing very, very soon. You are such wonderful women and this thread has helped me tremendously in the last weeks, even if I spent most of my time lurking in the background. 

:dust: *&* :hug:


----------



## luvmydoggies

skye2010 said:


> Luvy, I am terrified watching the news about Japan too. After the devastation of the earthquake, the nuclear plan is still a threat to claim more lives and suffering. It is soo sad what's happening and there isn't much we can do but to donate some money.
> As for you, I want you to know you are not the only one who feels so low about TTc'ing. Many of us in here with long term TTC or fertility problems have felt like a truck has gone over at some point. TTC problems does that unfortunately.
> I don't know what kind of a monitor you are using but it's great news that you have a high fertility reading on it. The fact that drs told you your husband's results are low doesn't mean that you will never get pregnant. There is a few ladies here that have been told by the drs that they can't conceive. Eeither with meds and treatment or naturally on their own they have. Your Dh's sperms might improve or 1 lucky sperm might reach your egg and you could have your BFP.
> Instead cups is a good idea. Also try to bd around the time of your ovulation. So watch out for the smiley more closely. Don't take the drs so seriously cause they are too ready to label you with anything since they don't know all the ins and outs of fertility themselves. In spite of all the advances in science, conceiving and giving birth remains to be a miracle. I hope you would have more courage and self confidence that you will get pregnant in the end. Cause you will, and you will have your most wanted baby too. You have to believe it and worry about not "If" but "how". :hugs:
> 
> FM, I don't want to comment untill you confirm, I was so hopeful for you this month too. You must decide what's best for you but I would miss you too if you took a break.:cry: Lot's of huggs baby.:hugs:
> 
> HA Lot's of huggs to you too. I am holding my breath for you. :flower:
> 
> Ginger you have yet another week to go.:flower: Good luck all the IUI chicks this cycle...
> 
> Missy, that is some wonderful news, amazing really. At 47, natural BFP. :happydance: There you go another reason for the fertility drs to eat their hats. Pls pass her my best wishes. :kiss:
> 
> Rebekah,I hope your name change would carry on bringing you more miracles. Did you start thinking of possible names for the baby?
> 
> Traskey sorry that you are battling with losing weight. The NHS is sooo very frustrating in many ways. "Grrr" Good luck hon. When is your next fs appoinment?
> 
> Padbrat, keep positive ad good luck with the scan. This will be your baby girl in 9 months. I will make another happy dance for you after the scan. :kiss::kiss: Pls update cause we are all waiting for good news. Here is for a sticky beautiful baby girl. :dust:
> 
> Lava, your comments for FM was sooo sweet. I imagined a BFP page for FM on this thread and it gave me a smile. I think all the girls in here we should all imagine one for ourselves too. :)
> 
> That is exactly the type of stress I experience often. It needs a set of nerves made of steel. :shrug: What can you do? Cause you love them and that's just the way it is. I'm happy that your dad's tx was good and you had the all clear. After getting the car sorted and paying for the repair, go give tem both a big kiss and a hug and you will feel better. :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Hi Jennybean I hope whichever dream you follow, it would be the one that makes you most happy.
> 
> Hey Titi, send as much Positive Energy as you can this way. The thread seems to need a lot nowadays. And pls update on your scans as you go along. Can't wait to have more good news about your "apple seed".
> 
> Welcome back Nikki :hi: I was wondering what has become of you. I'm glad you made your way back to us. Don't let all the unpleasant and typical downs of TTC get on your way of having your baby.
> 
> I see that some of us have been a bit low lately so I will do some dance to lift up everybodies moods. C'mon girls join in.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::rain::rain::rain::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::drunk::drunk::holly::holly::holly::holly:(this is my favorite :) :holly::holly::holly:\\:D/\\:D/:headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Skye2010- Thank you so much for what you wrote! :hugs: It means a lot to me! Loved the fair and icons...made me smile and great start to the day. I have the cbfm..it is my first month...and all I'm getting is these high fertility days...day after day! The instructions say you may get that reading b/c the monitor is getting to know your cylce. My fingers are crossed for you to start IVF in April. Hope everything goes well at your Mom's.:flower:

Jocr- I wish I could just know that it would happen and leave all the stress behind.

MissyT- That is so true! I'm always the one doing all the research, ordering all the vits, making appts. searching the boards for anything that could help us, Stressing, crying...my dh tries to be understanding but counts on me to figure everything out.

Nikki Leigh- I'm going to start yoga next week and start my walking routine again! I really need another outlet and learn how to take a break from thinking about getting preg/when will I / what will we need to do.....:dohh:
I'm glad your dh is going to get an s/a!

Padbrat- my fingers are crossed for you!

:hi: Tamlyn!

HappyAuntie- What a jackass that doctor was! I'm so sorry! I have had the docs say some pretty hurtful and stooopid things. Our first Urologist told my husband after the first S/A sooo...I guess your shooting blanks..ha ha! I wish I would have said what was on my mind...like what you thought f**k you, we came here for help not your comments. Then, about a month ago, my ob says...well you could always adopt (after he saw my dh's S/A)..yeah, like I didn't know that captain obvious!
Don't give up!

Lavalux- I'm not sure what an hsg is (i'm still new at this) good luck! :)

FutureMommie- Sorry :witch: showed up! Before, I knew we had a problem..there were so many months..where I was just so sure I was pg...buying handfuls of home pg tests....always negative!!! I drove myself nuts! Wishing you a :bfp: on your next IUI. :)

:hugs: to all you ladies!!!! lot's of :dust::dust: your way!


----------



## missyt

Congrats, Kumchen! What wonderful news! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Yay Kumchen for hearing the heartbeat!!! congratulations!


----------



## lynnb

Kumchen said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kumchen, :happydance::happydance: for your pregnancy, I hope you have your healthy heartbeat and beautiful baby at the end of 9 months.
> 
> Awe, thank you, Skye! I was lucky enough to finally hear the heartbeat today. It sounds like a little steam engine, going fast, at 172 BPM. My husband was at work but I was able to get a recording and play it to him over the phone. We can finally say :cloud9: "We are pregnant!!!" :cloud9:
> 
> I hope all of you ladies will be able to say the same thing very, very soon. You are such wonderful women and this thread has helped me tremendously in the last weeks, even if I spent most of my time lurking in the background.
> 
> :dust: *&* :hug:Click to expand...

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Congratulations, Kumchen! That is wonderful news!!!! I love than you sent your DH a recording of the heartbeat. How sweet! :)


----------



## gingerbread

:wave:Morning everyone!

Padrat good luck on your scan today:flower:

Missyt still crossing fingers & toes you get your bfp:af:

FM so sorry about af. I hope & pray your next iui will be the lucky one.

Lavalux good luck with the hsg today. I'm with missyt I worked myself up over it too & turned out to be a breeze! I think I took some motrin before.

Nikkileigh-welcome back..look forward to getting to know you:flower:

luvmydoggies keeping you in my thoughts & prayers!

Tamlyn so glad to hear you have found your love..good luck in ttc

skye praying you will get to start ivf in april. Miss you while you're gone & dont forget to take care of YOU first!!!

Jocr-I think we all can understand the whole hubby thing. No matter how wonderful they are they still can never understand what we go thru. Good luck on you LAP & lots of prayers for your neice after her accident.

And HA I'm so sorry about your aunt..I know there is nothing I can say to comfort you except I will be praying for your family in this difficult time. I hope that even in your sadness you can still feel positive about this cycle. I'm happy to hear you found a counselor you like. I too feel like I might just be meant to be happy being an aunt to all the little ones but I'm not gona give up hope yet & I hope you dont either. Lots of:hug: and :dust: through the rest of your 2ww.

AFM I took a test this morn(against my husbands wishes) and got a BFN but still not giving up hope at 10dpo.
Does anyone know whether you take preseed & evening primrose oil together or do they have the same purpose so only one would be needed?(research just in case)


----------



## gingerbread

Kumchen said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Kumchen, :happydance::happydance: for your pregnancy, I hope you have your healthy heartbeat and beautiful baby at the end of 9 months.
> 
> Awe, thank you, Skye! I was lucky enough to finally hear the heartbeat today. It sounds like a little steam engine, going fast, at 172 BPM. My husband was at work but I was able to get a recording and play it to him over the phone. We can finally say :cloud9: "We are pregnant!!!" :cloud9:
> 
> I hope all of you ladies will be able to say the same thing very, very soon. You are such wonderful women and this thread has helped me tremendously in the last weeks, even if I spent most of my time lurking in the background.
> 
> :dust: *&* :hug:Click to expand...

And a BIG CONGRATS to you kumchen:happydance:


----------



## missyt

Gingerbread, when is AF due? I think I'm going to test tomorrow. AF is due for me on the 20th. As far as the preseed and EPO, I take the EPO as a capsule and I just use preseed during:sex:. We are talking about the same stuff, right?


----------



## padbrat

hey Kumchen! Fabulous news chick - a big weight off your mind!

Ginger thank you for your support! 

So my update... not that much to tell I am afraid...

So had my first scan today at 5+3 (cos I am a 30 days cycle girlie) and the saw a sac, but nothing else. Sac was measuring around 5mm according to my Hubby cos I was too scared to look. My Obs Cons was quite happy with that although I continue to worry. She says that as I OV late (18/19 day of cycle) just seeing a lovely round sac is exactly what she would want to see. Hubby says last time I was scanned with last M/C sac was a wierd shape so I am already doing better than then! LOL

Am back for another scan next Thursday..


----------



## luvmydoggies

gingerbread said:


> :wave:Morning everyone!
> 
> Padrat good luck on your scan today:flower:
> 
> Missyt still crossing fingers & toes you get your bfp:af:
> 
> FM so sorry about af. I hope & pray your next iui will be the lucky one.
> 
> Lavalux good luck with the hsg today. I'm with missyt I worked myself up over it too & turned out to be a breeze! I think I took some motrin before.
> 
> Nikkileigh-welcome back..look forward to getting to know you:flower:
> 
> luvmydoggies keeping you in my thoughts & prayers!
> 
> Tamlyn so glad to hear you have found your love..good luck in ttc
> 
> skye praying you will get to start ivf in april. Miss you while you're gone & dont forget to take care of YOU first!!!
> 
> Jocr-I think we all can understand the whole hubby thing. No matter how wonderful they are they still can never understand what we go thru. Good luck on you LAP & lots of prayers for your neice after her accident.
> 
> And HA I'm so sorry about your aunt..I know there is nothing I can say to comfort you except I will be praying for your family in this difficult time. I hope that even in your sadness you can still feel positive about this cycle. I'm happy to hear you found a counselor you like. I too feel like I might just be meant to be happy being an aunt to all the little ones but I'm not gona give up hope yet & I hope you dont either. Lots of:hug: and :dust: through the rest of your 2ww.
> 
> AFM I took a test this morn(against my husbands wishes) and got a BFN but still not giving up hope at 10dpo.
> Does anyone know whether you take preseed & evening primrose oil together or do they have the same purpose so only one would be needed?(research just in case)

:hi: Gingerbread!
Just thought I would add something about the evening primrose oil...from the research I have done, it says that you should only take it in the beg. of your cycle and then stop before ovulation as it can cause harm to the pregnancy. I have been taking it and am noticing really bad headaches but it does seem to help a lot with the cm. As for the preeseed, what missyt said, that's when dh and I use it! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

padbrat said:


> hey Kumchen! Fabulous news chick - a big weight off your mind!
> 
> Ginger thank you for your support!
> 
> So my update... not that much to tell I am afraid...
> 
> So had my first scan today at 5+3 (cos I am a 30 days cycle girlie) and the saw a sac, but nothing else. Sac was measuring around 5mm according to my Hubby cos I was too scared to look. My Obs Cons was quite happy with that although I continue to worry. She says that as I OV late (18/19 day of cycle) just seeing a lovely round sac is exactly what she would want to see. Hubby says last time I was scanned with last M/C sac was a wierd shape so I am already doing better than then! LOL
> 
> Am back for another scan next Thursday..

Woohoo!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Wonderful news Padbrat! :)

Hi Gingerbread. I take EPO, and I don't recall getting a headache from it, but I only take one capsule, not usually 2-3.

AFM: My TSH levels came back and were 1.710. Hopefully that's within a good range. 

Just dropping in to say "hi" to everyone!


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
Thanks to all who held me in your thoughts and prayers today. My HSG came out great! All clear. My RE doc came out and personally did my sonogram for me today. He said that despite my borderline FSH, he was encouraged by my normal AMH & estrogen results, and especially b/c my follies seem to be rallying quite well to the Femara. So timed BDing this weekend for DH & I and if I don't get a smiley face by Monday morning, I will go in for a trigger shot. I'll have two more appt. scheduled - one to check progesterone, another for a PG test, and we will meet with the RE doc on the 30th to plan next steps if this cycle is a bust. I am feeling so much more positive that we can conceive with my own eggs. We may need some help, but perhaps they will let me try a couple of cycles with meds & possibly IUI before I need to make a decision about IVF. I'm not totally decided about that. I emailed a lady at a Christian adoption center in my husband's office building today. Haven't heard back but I was curious about qualifications for prospective adoptive parents and the costs involved. It will help me decide about IVF, I think, having all the information about various options. Anyway, my doom and gloom from earlier this week are lifted! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## lavalux

Great news, Padbrad! I'll be thinking about you on Thursday!!!

Nikki Leigh, I got tested for my TSH again today, but my results aren't back yet. Last time, I was a 2.9 and they thought that was slightly elevated, they'd prefer 2.5 or below. Based on that, your thyroid results appear normal, which is awesome! I know that if mine come back elevated again, they will put me on sythroid or something, but I read that it can lengthen cycles and mine is already 31 days ... too long already for my taste. Did you have any other tests today?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Padbrat, you had an EXTRA early sono like titi who is also concerned. She got hers at 5wks too. Usually when you see more is around late 6wks early 7 and I've seen some women on here where it was later than that but most are between 6 and 7wks. I wouldn't worry too much dear. I have diabetes and they ALWAYS do early ultrasounds on me. Early is usually 6 or 7wks. Most people get their first ultrasound between 8 and 10wks, so if you look at things from that aspect, you had an EXTRA early sonogram like Titi. Usually just finding a sac that early on is normal. Hopefully in the next couple weeks when you have your next scan, you'll be able to put your mind at ease. :thumbup: :hugs:

Lava, things are looking up. I'm praying for the right decision. On the adoption front, sometimes the costs look unattainable and freak you out. If you look at it from the standpoint that there are all kinds of ways to raise the money either through foundations like Steven Curtis Chapmans or fundraising yourself...even if your located in the states there's a sizeable amount you get back from taxes after you adopt which will give you over 10 thousand back...you'll find that it can be attainable. :thumbup: 

I pray you find answers and that God speaks boldly, opens doors and windows and gives you wisdom which direction to go. :hugs:

Twinkle, it's good to see you dear friend. :hugs:

Skye, HA, FM and everyone else. I've been thinking of you all and am praying for each of you daily. Your in my heart.


----------



## lavalux

Rebekah,
Thank you for your kind words. Right now, I'm in incredible pain from the HSG I had yesterday. The procedure itself was quite uncomfortable, with shooting pains, but it was over pretty quickly. I took the advise of the nurse & some ladies here, and took 4 Advil beforehand. I drove myself home and was feeling really good emotionally. But, around 6 pm, I started having bad cramps, took more Advil, and laid on the couch with s heating plan. I ate dinner, took my antibiotic they prescribed. The pain got worse. Needed help getting to bed. I'm going to take my temp,& OPK in the morning & call the doc, but I can't go to work like this. I can latest sit up, much less sit up like we are supposed to. ;-( Has anyone else on reread difficulty with the HSG?


----------



## lavalux

I meant have sex like we are supposed.to. I'm on my cell phone & can't type as well on here. Sorry


----------



## missyt

Lava, good to hear everything went well with your HSG. I guess I was one of the lucky ones and didn't have any pain, just some discomfort. My brother and his wife adopted a baby in GA. If you go that route I could put you in touch with them because they had a positive experience. I know my SIL would be willing to give anyone advice that if looking into adoption.

AFM, I tested this morning and got a BFN. AF is expected on Sunday so I'm just waiting. I decided to do IUI this time so I wish she would just hurry up so I can move on. My boss is retiring at the end of April and he knows what is going on with me. Thank God he is understanding because my FS is an hour and 15 mins away and going to an appointment up there takes up half the day. Since he is understanding of me taking time off, I want to get this IUI in before he retires.


----------



## gingerbread

missyt nikkileigh & luvmydoggies thanks for the info on epo & preseed. I just wasnt sure if the epo gave enough cm to work alone..I will just try both. Hopefully I wont get a headache. Would taking it at bedtime prevent that?

Sorry for the bfn missyt but theres still a chance you could get a positive by the 20th. Af is due 22nd or 23rd for me but my dr said to test 14dpo(monday)

lava I didnt have any of the complications you have from my hsg..sounds miserable:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

I'm starting to feel better, ladies! Thanks. Missyt- I will definitely keep your SIL in mind if we pursue the adoption route. I sort of feel like Rebekah. I want my own child, but after that, may still consider adopting another down the road if we aren't too old! :) Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- really glad you scan went good! I know everything is going to be just fine

lava- Whoo hoo for clear tubes! I'm glad you are feeling better today physically and emotionally

missyt- sorry for the bfn, I guess we will be on to another round of injections and IUI's

afm- went to the RE this morning for a baseline scan, I start 200iu of follistim today thru Tuesday. I also had blood work done to check my egg quality and reserve. Had a talk with the RE about moving on to IVF if this IUI is unsucessful, they gave me some material and I'll be doing some research of my own just in case. Of course I'm hoping that I won't have to go that route. I'm looking forward to hanging out with my best friends and relaxing it's suppose to be 80 degrees, Yay for spring. Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## missyt

FM, I hope this IUI brings a BFP for both us! I'm cutting out work at noon to today to enjoy the weather as well. Its supposed to be 75 here. I'm hoping the spring bring fertility to all of us. Maybe all the pollenation will rub off on us, I hope!


----------



## Jocr

If you fancy a laugh read on.......

Im on CD14 and ladies you would have wet yourself laughing at me last night with my first attempt of using the soft cup after https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif!
I put it in whilst still in bed to avoid losing any https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif and I wasnt sure if it was in where it should be. As it went in it kinda dissapeared and I paniked so much I felt sick - I thought it was lost forever!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif After about 10 minutes of trying to relax and go to sleep with it in. I had to ask DH to get it out as I couldnt reach it .... what a hoo haa. I had images of having to go to A& E to get the bloody thing out https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif By the time DH got it out (that was touch and go) I think he managed to get most of the https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif out with it!
Oh well there is always the weekend for more https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif


----------



## Jocr

Lavalux - thats great new that you have clear tubes :thumbup:

Padbrat - Its quite early to see any more then a sack but hopefully you will get another scan soon and see a whole lot more that will put a smile on your face and in your heart. :hugs:

Missyt - Im getting a new boss soon and will have to be off for a LAP and poss IVF months later . Im not sure if its best for me to tell them what Im doing as it could be detremental to poss promotions?? Should I just tell them and risk being overlooked ?

Have a great weekend all.
Jo x:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Gingerbread..I'm not sure if you take the epo in the evening that it would help with the headaches. I was taking it 3x day..like the bottle said. :)

Lavalux, I'm glad you are feeling better.:flower::flower:

Jocr, I had the same experience with the instead cup. The first time we used it..tmi alert!!! :blush: We bd and then he put his "deposit" in the cup, so we would not lose any :spermy:'s and I put some preseed in it. I put it in and then I started to panic really bad also thinking it got lost..but then I laid there with my hips on the pillow for a while..then I tired to get it but could not..so dh got it out for me! :blush: We were both laughing so hard.

I am using the clear blue easy fertility monitor and continue just getting "high" fertility days but sadly no "peak":nope: and I'm already at cd20. It is a bit frustrating b/c I want to make sure I am ovulating. This is my first month using it, so maybe next month.

Have a great weekend...everybody! :)


----------



## missyt

Jocr, I was thinking about trying the soft cups this time around. I better warn DH ahead of time that he may need to help me get them out. The things we do. As for the situation with getting the new boss, I've thought about it in case I need to have more IUI's and possibly IVF. After this month, and also the last month I'll have this boss, I might skip a month until the next IUI. With the new boss, I'm just going to say I have woman issues. Most male bosses won't go near that. There are way too many sexual harrassment suits now that male bosses aren't supposed to ask females any questions about their health, etc. Its so much easier when you have an understanding boss and I'm going to miss the history I have with this one. He is my dad's age and he's been a second dad to me. But I'm fx'd that both of us will get a BFP before our current bosses leave.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!! Lava my first HSG in 02 I LITERALLY passed out and needed smelling salts to come to again. :rofl: 

I was afraid when I had to have another one a year ago but I didn't faint this time, It DID hurt like a son of a gun and I bled a while. The discomfort when away after a short time though. I have a tipped uterus. Do you know if yours is tipped?? Maybe it's why it hurt so much??

FM, I'm praying you won't even have to worry about the IVF. It'd be nice to see this treatment work!!

AFM, today was a rough day with my perinatologist. Unless any of you have been on the graduates board you probably dont know the latest and I'll just keep much of it there and will say we're going for a second opinion all the way in Rochester a little over 2 hours away.

Doug and I are a bit frustrated with the protocal this time and I'm left feeling as though I shouldn't get too attatched. In fact, I wish we weren't having the family dinner the first week in April. A part of me wishes I could just keep it from everyone until 36wks. :cry: 

Doug is excited and won't let ANYONE burst his bubble. Looking at him makes me just blessed and give praise to God for such a good, kind and loving man. He's MORE than supportive.

Anyways, I'm trying to find joy in each day until our second opinion appointment at the end of the month. It's SO hard for me to separate everything. Sometimes I wonder if I even have a level head at all these days.


As for everyone else...I pray you all find your bfp's soon dear friends! :hug: Your all dear sweet women and it would bring me great joy to share in your excitement REAL soon!


----------



## Curlysue102

Hi there. I've never posted on this forum before but I've been reading it since starting ttc and its been a great help. 

After being diagnosed with pcos, I was prescribed clomid. So I waited patiently for my period to arrive (they are quite irregular) so that I could start my first cycle. I waited and I waited some more... Then I got my BFP!! :happydance:

I am 36 and ttc no 1 for almost a year. After my diagnosis and being told that I probably don't ovulate, I had totally given up for that month. We didn't try at all and we ended up getting pregnant. I suppose what I am trying to say is that it happens when you least expect it. I certainly didn't think I was obsessing but when I took my mind off it totally it happened!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around this week, it's been tough and sorry if I miss anyone out too

Congrats to kumchen, padbrat and titi...titi, I know it's hard but it is still really early to see evrything...my fingers are crossed that you get to see everything really soon hun :hugs:

HA...I'm sorry hun :hugs: I don't even tbhink I have the energy or positivity that you (and many of the others in here have) to keep going, I admire you all for that.

HA...I lurk on the graduate thread and I'm sorry that the news wasn't what you were hoping for. Hang tight until your next appointment in Rochester :hugs:

FM...Sorry you didn'y get your BFP this month, you are so strong at continuing the journey :hugs:

Lava... sorry it hurt you but you got good news from it though?

Jocr, dwirgli, lovemydoggies, skye and gingerbread :hi:

AFM...it was a tough week at work and I feel emotionally drained from all the well wishes, hugs and the three people that asked me how my bump was :cry:

I am waiting for AF to appear so we can get back to TTC and using OPK. I kind of feel slightly out of the loop in here at the moment as I'm not involved in any treatments yet but I'm hoping that by staying in here, I will be educating myself in case the need for help in the future is required. At least I'll be able to hold my own and ask the right questions??

Big hugs to you all and :dust:

Andrea XxX


----------



## padbrat

Mommy's Angel said:


> Padbrat, you had an EXTRA early sono like titi who is also concerned. She got hers at 5wks too. Usually when you see more is around late 6wks early 7 and I've seen some women on here where it was later than that but most are between 6 and 7wks. I wouldn't worry too much dear. I have diabetes and they ALWAYS do early ultrasounds on me. Early is usually 6 or 7wks. Most people get their first ultrasound between 8 and 10wks, so if you look at things from that aspect, you had an EXTRA early sonogram like Titi. Usually just finding a sac that early on is normal. Hopefully in the next couple weeks when you have your next scan, you'll be able to put your mind at ease. :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> Lava, things are looking up. I'm praying for the right decision. On the adoption front, sometimes the costs look unattainable and freak you out. If you look at it from the standpoint that there are all kinds of ways to raise the money either through foundations like Steven Curtis Chapmans or fundraising yourself...even if your located in the states there's a sizeable amount you get back from taxes after you adopt which will give you over 10 thousand back...you'll find that it can be attainable. :thumbup:
> 
> I pray you find answers and that God speaks boldly, opens doors and windows and gives you wisdom which direction to go. :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, it's good to see you dear friend. :hugs:
> 
> Skye, HA, FM and everyone else. I've been thinking of you all and am praying for each of you daily. Your in my heart.

Hey Mommy's angel, Nikki, Future Mommy and Lavalux and all you other lovely ladies!
Thank you for the reassurance about the scan... I just keep thinking that it is small steps... HB next would be lovely!:flower: Hubby snuggled up to me in bed this sunny morning and said he had faith in this one. :blush:

Future, we were also considering IVF, but was told my eggs were so crap that not to bother and go for ED. at least you have good eggys so that definately bodes well if you decide to go through with IVF treatment.


----------



## gingerbread

Morning ladies. BFN on 12dpo...Think I might be out this round:hissy: Sending out positive thoughts to all still in the 2ww!!!


----------



## missyt

Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.

MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.
> 
> MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.

Thanks. Have you done any recent testing?


----------



## missyt

gingerbread said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.
> 
> MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.
> 
> Thanks. Have you done any recent testing?Click to expand...

I tested on Friday morning. AF is due tomorrow so I'm just waiting for it to show up. Since I've been taking all those herbs, I don't get any PMS symptoms anymore.


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.
> 
> MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.
> 
> Thanks. Have you done any recent testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested on Friday morning. AF is due tomorrow so I'm just waiting for it to show up. Since I've been taking all those herbs, I don't get any PMS symptoms anymore.Click to expand...

Well I'm still thinking sticky thoughts for us both! Good luck!


----------



## gingerbread

Morning girls. Tested again this morn,13dpo, and still bfn. I had some light brown spotting yesterday afternoon & then again this morn with a mixture of light pinkinsh spotting. Any idea of what that could be? AF not due till wed or thurs..could it just be that?


----------



## lavalux

Ginger,
Here's some information about implantation bleeding:

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/implantation-bleeding.shtml

I've got my figures crossed for you!! Anyone else in the 2ww? 

AFM, I haven't seen my LH surge yet. I'm supposed to ovulate Tuesday, but if I don't see a smiley face by 8 am tomorrow morning, I need to go to the clinic for a trigger shot at lunch. One thing that my nurse said is that I should be using the Clear Blue Easy OPK digital kit with FMU. I asked her if I should test more than once a day or at a different time and she said no, that the test is designed to work with FMU so I wanted to share that since a few of us discussed that earlier. Of course, I'm still also testing in the afternoon hoping to avoid another doctor visit in the middle of a busy work day and the cost of the trigger shot, but if need to go in, I will go and make an excuse for a longer than usual lunch hour. I wish I could be more open at work about what's going on with me. A few of you were talking about supportive bosses and that would be such a blessing!!! :) Happy Sunday!


----------



## lavalux

Fingers crossed ... geesh, my spelling is atrocious this morning


----------



## gingerbread

lavalux said:


> Ginger,
> Here's some information about implantation bleeding:
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/implantation-bleeding.shtml
> 
> I've got my figures crossed for you!! Anyone else in the 2ww?
> 
> AFM, I haven't seen my LH surge yet. I'm supposed to ovulate Tuesday, but if I don't see a smiley face by 8 am tomorrow morning, I need to go to the clinic for a trigger shot at lunch. One thing that my nurse said is that I should be using the Clear Blue Easy OPK digital kit with FMU. I asked her if I should test more than once a day or at a different time and she said no, that the test is designed to work with FMU so I wanted to share that since a few of us discussed that earlier. Of course, I'm still also testing in the afternoon hoping to avoid another doctor visit in the middle of a busy work day and the cost of the trigger shot, but if need to go in, I will go and make an excuse for a longer than usual lunch hour. I wish I could be more open at work about what's going on with me. A few of you were talking about supportive bosses and that would be such a blessing!!! :) Happy Sunday!

Thanks lavalux that info was very helpful & straight to the point(unlike other sights that ramble for pages) I'll just be keeping any eye on it without getting my hopes up. Good luck with your positive o!! I use the clear blue easy digital too with the smiley face..takes the guess work out of it because I never could be sure with the others.


----------



## skye2010

Hi girls, I´m in an internet cfe so sorry for spelling etc...

MA, what´s going on with the perinologist? Why u needing a second opinion? Pls update, I don t have time to read other thread and I wanna know if you and the baby are good.

Jocr, :rofl: sweating over a soft cup isn´t the best. Soft cup website has a v&#305;deo talking about how to use it. Check it out. It is fiddly but there isn`t any way for you to lose it. Basically where u insert it is a dead end and it can`t go anywhere. I usually leave it in all night and take it out in the morning (no toxicity danger) in the toilet. Having one leg on the toilet helps it push it fwd. Or u could bend down. Once you got it on the tip of your finger and pull it sort of wriggles out. Bit tricky but it comes out.

Ginger I sort of almost missed out the other news. Whooop Im so wishing you the good news babe... FX and everyth&#305;ngelse is crossed.

Missy, FM you will be cyce bodies. GOOOOD LUCK:kiss: Missy can they not use the other med which is more gentle on the body moodwise?

Padbrat and Kumchen :flower: Great news for the scan. :baby::baby: I wish you one each.

Lava, the HSG was really horrible for me but I didn't have an infection after wards. Are you on an assisted cycle this month than? Did you take any fertility drugs? Sorry I didnt understand well are you trying to decide between adoption and IVF. Apparently AMH result is the most important in fertility so your result is a very good sign. You would still have a good chance of being pregnant yet. Good luck :kiss:

Nevernever, don´t feel out of the loop cause not all yhe girls here is on treatment. In fact its a coincidence recently that all of a sudden so many of us is on treatment. Hang in there love and fire away any questions if you have or purge any disappointment you like. It will get better for you slowly.:hugs:

AFM I still haven`t had the result. Will update as soon as I know. Mum`s all right. Thank you everyone for asking after both her and me. She got the injection and have some side effects (aches and high temp from time to time] but over all health is all right. After all your advise I came here pretty prepared and determined notv to get stressed so I,m keeping it realy breezy.
:kiss::kiss: I love u all


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.
> 
> MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.
> 
> Thanks. Have you done any recent testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested on Friday morning. AF is due tomorrow so I'm just waiting for it to show up. Since I've been taking all those herbs, I don't get any PMS symptoms anymore.Click to expand...

Any news yet today?


----------



## padbrat

awww Skye you are such a love... checking in on us xx

Pleased your Mum is doing OK and so are you. breezy... I like that attitude.. note to self must try and be more breezy like Skye...


----------



## luvmydoggies

:hi: Neversaynever! I'm not on any treatments right now. We are still just trying on our own until we see my dh urologist. We also do have an RE appt. set up in May to know what our next steps are. I ordered vitamins for my dh to see if that would help with our issues. I also starting using the CBFM, bought instead cups and preseed.

:hi: Skye2010, I'm so glad to hear that your Mom is doing better!:flower:

I will be getting :witch: shortly, I already feel it coming on. I did take a hpt..b/c I'm :wacko: it was bfn. (dh does not know about it..) I just thought I would since we added in some new things this month. :dohh::dohh:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## missyt

gingerbread said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.
> 
> MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.
> 
> Thanks. Have you done any recent testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested on Friday morning. AF is due tomorrow so I'm just waiting for it to show up. Since I've been taking all those herbs, I don't get any PMS symptoms anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Any news yet today?Click to expand...

DH and BD'd this morning and when I used the bathroom after I saw some pink on the TP. I thought for sure it was AF and I was thinking "good, I can make my appointment for my day 3 bw/us for my next IUI". Well here it is almost 6 in the evening and that was the only sign I saw of possible AF. AF is due today so I don't know what's going on. It drove me nuts so I tested again and got a BFN. I just want her to come full force so I can start my IUI cycle again. I really hope I'm not more than 2 days late because I'm going down to GA this Thursday to visit my new neice. I don't want to miss my day3 bw/us. Ginger, it sounds like you may be testing too early and that what you are seeing is implantation bleeding like Lava said. I really hope this is your month. FX'd for you. Keep us updated. 

I had a mini breakdown yesterday again, in this year that DH have been TTC two neighbors across the street from us had babies and just this past week I found out that the neighbors on each side right next to us are both pregnant. What are the chances? I feel like I'm that 1 in 5 women that can't get pregnant or something. Its so hard dealing with this when so many pregnancies are right in front of my face. I just feel like someone is playing a cruel joke on me. We moved into this neighborhood the month before we got married with the intent that we would have a family and it was such a great family neighborhood. Now I feel like we are the only one's here without a family or one on the way. DH's son is here every other weekend but it still isn't the same. This isn't his residence and he has only been in my life for the past 3 years. Being 11 now, I didn't have the chance to bond with him growing up even though our relationship is good. I just want to have a child of my own and feel like I'm complete. Sorry for rambling on but finding out yet another neighbor is pregnant kind of pushed me over the edge this weekend. At least when I see pregnant coworkers I can run home and hide from it. Now I just feel surrounded everywhere.

Skye, so good to hear from you. I'm glad things are going well with your mom. I hope the rest of your trip goes well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, trying to make a long story short here. They want me on 17p shots from wks 16 to 20 but are "waiting and seeing" before they actually put a cerclage in. In fact, they won't do it until my cervix length is less than 2cm.'s. They won't put in a preventative at 13 or 14 wks. 

My beef is there is actually LESS risk for preventative then actually WAITING to see if there's a problem. Another second trimester loss is NOT an option!

So we're traveling the two hours to Rochester to another reputable perinatologist office. I'm just praying they will give a different approach and be more proactive instead of waiting to see if my baby is comprimised before they actually do anything.


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - give them what for & tell them to sort it out!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Rebekah - give them what for & tell them to sort it out!!

:hugs: Thank you, I WILL!:winkwink:


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Gingerbread, sorry about your BFN. Maybe its still too early. Hang in there.
> 
> MA, I hope you get some good news from your second opinion. You have been through so much I know you will get some good news. Thanks for bringing us your positive energy, encouragement and prayers. The same go back to you.
> 
> Thanks. Have you done any recent testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested on Friday morning. AF is due tomorrow so I'm just waiting for it to show up. Since I've been taking all those herbs, I don't get any PMS symptoms anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Any news yet today?Click to expand...
> 
> DH and BD'd this morning and when I used the bathroom after I saw some pink on the TP. I thought for sure it was AF and I was thinking "good, I can make my appointment for my day 3 bw/us for my next IUI". Well here it is almost 6 in the evening and that was the only sign I saw of possible AF. AF is due today so I don't know what's going on. It drove me nuts so I tested again and got a BFN. I just want her to come full force so I can start my IUI cycle again. I really hope I'm not more than 2 days late because I'm going down to GA this Thursday to visit my new neice. I don't want to miss my day3 bw/us. Ginger, it sounds like you may be testing too early and that what you are seeing is implantation bleeding like Lava said. I really hope this is your month. FX'd for you. Keep us updated.
> 
> I had a mini breakdown yesterday again, in this year that DH have been TTC two neighbors across the street from us had babies and just this past week I found out that the neighbors on each side right next to us are both pregnant. What are the chances? I feel like I'm that 1 in 5 women that can't get pregnant or something. Its so hard dealing with this when so many pregnancies are right in front of my face. I just feel like someone is playing a cruel joke on me. We moved into this neighborhood the month before we got married with the intent that we would have a family and it was such a great family neighborhood. Now I feel like we are the only one's here without a family or one on the way. DH's son is here every other weekend but it still isn't the same. This isn't his residence and he has only been in my life for the past 3 years. Being 11 now, I didn't have the chance to bond with him growing up even though our relationship is good. I just want to have a child of my own and feel like I'm complete. Sorry for rambling on but finding out yet another neighbor is pregnant kind of pushed me over the edge this weekend. At least when I see pregnant coworkers I can run home and hide from it. Now I just feel surrounded everywhere.
> 
> Skye, so good to hear from you. I'm glad things are going well with your mom. I hope the rest of your trip goes well.Click to expand...

I know how you feel about the neighbor thing. Mine is the same way. Within the past 5 months atleast 6 women here have given birth(almost all baby girls) And one of them is my good friend who did ivf. I live on a street that is a culdasac on both ends so I can't get away from them and last summer & fall I kept seeing pregnant women with their belly bumps walking their dogs & this spring they're all out walking with strollers..TOGETHER!!!! I went out to walk my dogs the other day to clear my head & an older lady asked me where my baby was(thinking i was someone else) Sounds like a cruel joke huh? Anyway chin up because before you know it it will be us out there!! And if you havent gotten af yet it still could happen for you this cycle..fx'd fx'd fx'd

Afm AF showed up today:sad2: So it looks like I'll be going in wed. for my day 3 bw/us. Can't believe its time to start all over again but talking to all of you girls sure has made it easier. I'm gona try epo & preseed this time & if anyone has anything else they think I should try that doesnt interfere with fertility meds I'm up for any suggestions!

Think I'll get :drunk: tonight!!!

Skye thanks for the encouragement & glad to hear your mom is well.

:dust: to all those still in the 2WW!!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Ginger, 
Sorry nasty ole AF rolled around today. :nope: The good news is that you can get all of your diagnostic tests out of the way and you will be armed with lots more info. I had my Day 3s, HSG, sonograms done this month and I can't tell you how much less stressed I am knowing that I have experts "on my team" helping to monitor me even though we are just doing timed intercourse! And since it's Monday morning with a busy day ahead for DH & I, it was definitely timed ... less spontenaity (sp?) with sex then I've ever had, but it will be worth it when we have our own babies and are strolling through the neighborhood with our little ones. I live in a similar neighborhood so I can relate! :) :flower:

FM, You are your own best advocate and you know what you need! :) :thumbup: I know that you won't settle for less than the very best care, including preventative care & monitoring. This is your time of blessing so ... soak it up and banish worry. God has you in the palm of His hand! :kiss:

Skye, Great news about your mom! Sounds like you handled it very well! You are a very sweet, but savy daughter!!! 

To all the ladies in the TWW (luvmydoggies et al), don't count yourself out yet. I've got my fingers crossed for you!

AFM, I got my LH surge this morning so I didn't have to spend the time and money getting a trigger shot today. Yay!!! :happydance: So, BDing today, tomorrow, and Wed! I really hope that this is our month. I'm feeling hopeful!!! Which is a 180 from how I was feeling last week! Thanks for helping me turn it around. Nothing wrong with feeling down occasionally, this TTCing is tough emotionally, but that why the support of this thread is so important! I think about y'all every day! Every day we lift each other up is a victory!

Happy Monday!


----------



## missyt

Gingerbread, so you feel my pain with all the babies and preggers in your neighborhood too. I probably would've lost it if someone asked where my baby was while walking my dogs. I hate that we all have to go through this but it is reassuring someone knows how I feel. Ugh! I'm sorry the witch showed. I'm wishing mine would just show up already. So frustrating. I keep running to the bathroom checking today. I have used grapefruit or grapfruit juice for CM. I usually have half a grapefruit each day or put one in my smoothies. I just make sure I have one everyday from when AF first arrives up until OV.

Lava, best of luck to you. I hope it works for you the first time. BTW, how is the wheat grass juice going? I ended up getting wheat grass juice capsules that both DH and I take. It can't hurt!


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luvmydoggies  Phew, not just me then! Its funny what we all have to do to get our BFP :blush:. I also have the CBFM and it can take a little while, hopefully you will get your peak symbols next month. Good luck :thumbup:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Missyt  Yeah lets keep our Fxd so we dont have to worry about it all with the new boss. Its sometimes a little difficult as I sit opposite the HR person who is actually my best mate  we have been working together for 7 years. I dont want her to be put in an awkward situation as she does know Everything about me but then again I also dont want her to tell the boss anything that I wouldnt want her to. I'm sure she wouldnt but sometimes you cant be too careful. I will just tell new boss I have an op on my tubes when I have the LAP and not go into further detail. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I'm sorry to hear your having a crap time at the moment :hugs: it can be sooo hard to deal with all these preggers people around us when that is all we want. My street also all have kids (even if some are teenages) and like you feel incomplete without. We WILL get there, lets think positive and try and keep your spirits up after an off day.:flower:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Great that you dont get PMS symptom anymore & Good luck xx[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gingerbread  Sorry to hear AF got you. heres to better luck next month and try and think of it as another month to prepare your body to receive a sticky bean & really get it ready to nourish it. :hug:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lavalux  I'm in my TWW but early days. So happy you ovulated :happydance:. I was very lucky and got 2 days of surge showing on my CBFM this month. Have you been using it long? Sometimes it can take a while to get used to your cycle and levels. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Get BDing :sex: and have fun x[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Skye2010  Yes it was very funny :laugh2: (afterwards) Thanks for the advice, I might give it another go when I'm feeling brave enough! Its a strange thing as I also worried about it blocking the cervix if in wrong. Practice makes perfect. Keep breezy xx[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Im feeling better then I did last week, phew! I am only 1dpo but am already itching to test and being impatient :growlmad: I think im the most impatient person in the world so dont do too well in my TWW. Trying to think positively and when I remember I will try and do a few minutes of visulisation (supposed to be helpful).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thinking of you all and sending lots of luck and positivity to you all xxx:hugs::wohoo:
[/FONT]


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies:

Missyt: I totally know how you feel about the babies situation--my situation's at work though. All the kids in my neighborhood are around the same age (3-7yo) so no one's got a baby bump anymore. I had a breakdown too, but for a different reason.

Hi Sky: Hope your mom is doing OK.

Gingerbread: Sorry to see that the AF witch gotcha. :growlmad:

Lava: Have fun BD for the next few days. I didn't test for my LH this month (I forgot) but I guess it should be here now or any day now. Guess we'll be BD'ing too. I thought maybe we were going do anything during the fertile time because I've been getting some other testing done, :blush: so counted this month out. After he initiated the other night though, I figured we might as well just keep on this month after all. :winkwink: Maybe we can do our TWW together. 

Jocr: Good luck in your tww

AFM: See my comments to Lava above. Also had a bit of a meltdown because of a bad dream on Friday. Mentioned to my DH, because he was there. He was sympathetic and encouraging, but I think he thinks it was all about TTC, when it really wasn't. So now I'm more hesitant to mention TTC stuff to him because he'll think I'm "stressing" over it. :nope: Anyhoo...


----------



## missyt

Jocr, sometimes I think we need someone to confide in at work. I mean we spend most of our time at work. Its good your friend works there. I know there are days I'm in a horrible mood because of TTC and of course my doc is an hour and a half away so I have to take half a day off for a 15 min appointment. I'm so fortunate my boss understands but I'm a little worried when he retires.

Nikki Leigh, I have bad dreams sometimes too. Stay strong. I know exactly how you feel with the meltdowns.

AFM, AF came first thing this morning when I woke up. That means I can go in for my day 3 bw/us on Thursday before I fly out to see my family. I'm looking forward to doing IUI again this month after my 3 month break. I'm hoping a break is all I needed.


----------



## lavalux

MissyT,
Good luck with your blood test & u/s this week and safe travels. I have my fingers crossed and am saying a prayer that this IUI is the one! :thumbup:

Jocr, 
I have been using the Clear Blue Easy digital since Jan. so I've finally gotten the hang of it. For the last 2 months, I detected my surge in the morning. But when I first started using the tests, I misread/over-googled OPKs and thought that you couldn't eat, drink, or pee for 4 hours before taking the test and you had to do it once at 11 am and again at 6 pm. :dohh: It was a pain in the a** and I was really cranky around ovulation time for that reason. Glad you are feeling better! Are you using the fertility monitor? Those are fancy! :winkwink:

Nikki Leigh, 
Glad you aren't out this month due to testing. I got the smiley face yesterday so today I should be ovulating. DH and I have "scheduled" time for sex tonight before I have dinner with an old friend and tomorrow morning. I confessed to him that Monday morning sex was hard to get into because we were rushing to work and I think that he felt relieved that I admitted feeling that way since he's feeling the same way some days. Your DH sounds really understanding so don't worry about him knowing you sometimes get stressed out with the TTCing. That's completely normal! :flower:

Have a great day ladies!!! And Baby Dust! :dust:


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> Jocr, sometimes I think we need someone to confide in at work. I mean we spend most of our time at work. Its good your friend works there. I know there are days I'm in a horrible mood because of TTC and of course my doc is an hour and a half away so I have to take half a day off for a 15 min appointment. I'm so fortunate my boss understands but I'm a little worried when he retires.
> 
> Nikki Leigh, I have bad dreams sometimes too. Stay strong. I know exactly how you feel with the meltdowns.
> 
> AFM, AF came first thing this morning when I woke up. That means I can go in for my day 3 bw/us on Thursday before I fly out to see my family. I'm looking forward to doing IUI again this month after my 3 month break. I'm hoping a break is all I needed.

Sorry about AF but I know your relieved to atleast get a move on this cycle. Looks like we'll be having our iui's at the same time this month:spermy:. I'll be looking forward to hear how it all goes! Have a great trip.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies!!! Did anyone get a:bfp: this cycle on here?(not sure if I missed someones news)


----------



## Jocr

lavalux - yes my CBFM was expensive but what a great bit of kit. There isnt any grey area about lines with it is there, just so easy to read and know when you are ovulating.
:dust:


----------



## missyt

Ginger, we can be cycle buddies this month! I know there was a reason I found you out there in bnb land. I go for 3 day bw/us on Thursday. I asked my nurse about the herbal supplements and she said the doctors advise not to take them while on fertility meds. I told her I'd stop taking them today. I really hope they did my body some good because I had no PMS symptoms like I have in the past. I'm staying confident this is THE cycle for both of us!


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> Ginger, we can be cycle buddies this month! I know there was a reason I found you out there in bnb land. I go for 3 day bw/us on Thursday. I asked my nurse about the herbal supplements and she said the doctors advise not to take them while on fertility meds. I told her I'd stop taking them today. I really hope they did my body some good because I had no PMS symptoms like I have in the past. I'm staying confident this is THE cycle for both of us!

My bw/us is on thurs too! I did get some epo(mon) & called my doc where the nurse told me if I wanted to go ahead & take them till thurs when I could ask the dr, it would be ok. But after alot of reading online I stoped them today as well(was giving me a headache anyway). I think I'll give the grapefruit juice a try. So glad we are exactly the same with our cycle:hugs:...except +o day im sure(im usually a day 13 or14) I saw you on the iui thread..not sure if its gona be a regular for me but it is nice to hear sooo many others doing eactly the same things we are. Good luck this week..this HAS to be our lucky month:friends:!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!

Sorry I ducked out for a while-just got a bit overwhelmed with everything... Glad to see that you're all still here-get so much strength from reading your posts.

My news isn't good, though. My fertility consultant is so discouraged by DH's S/A that she wants us to go straight to IVF. Am so depressed-I've heard such awful stories about this, let alone the cost, and I'm over 38 so definitely won't get it on the NHS.

I've got DH on Wellman Conception, Vits E, C & Zinc, and I'm glad that he's finally taking this thing seriously, and cutting back on coke cola, etc. Really hoping that this will do the trick- I really don't want to do IVF..... Do you think this is silly, or understandable??

Anyway, I hope that you are all okay, and remaining positive, as I'm certain this is a factor in what we have to go through.

A huge babydust shower to you all!

Lots of love,
Axxx
:hugs::hugs::thumbup::hugs::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

:hi:Hello Everybody!

Lavalux, Thank you! You are so sweet!:hugs: It really does help to log on here and know that there is a supportive place to come and women who understand what you are going through. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Wishing a :bfp: very soon.:dust:

Missyt, I also live in an area that is highly populated with either families with children or women that are pregnant. Most of all my neighbors around me have children/pregnant. I totally understand how you feel. It is like babybump city over here! :dust: to you.

Gingerbread, I read an article, I think it was called 150 ways to improve your fertility, or something like that. It said if you drink pineapple juice daily, it would help with cm, that is how I found out about the epo. Not the concentrate but real pineapple juice. I buy the dole brand that comes in the can.:flower: I will try and find the article.:dust: to you.

Jocr, I know! the things we do! Thank you for letting me know about the cbfm..i was starting to worry. I will wait for the next few months then for a more accurate reading.:dust: to you.

I have to start cooking dinner...wanted to write more!!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you.


----------



## missyt

Ginger, I have also taken Mucinex and it has helped with CM. You only should take the plain Mucinex though, not the D or DM or the other ones with letters after the name. I usually start taking it a couple of days after my period is over leading up to ovulation. I have noticed a difference.


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Glad to hear that your mom is doing better

Nikki- Good luck with the bd'ing I hope that you get your bfp

Missyt-sorry af showed but glad that you are ready to get this show on the road again, good luck on Thurs, I hope all is clear so you can get started with your injections

Gingerbread- sorry AF showed, good luck with your IUI, it looks like a couple of us are having IUI's this month, wouldn't it be nice if we could all be bump buddies.

Dwrgi- Welcome back

Lavalux- Yay for the surge now get the bd'ing taken care of, good luck

AFM- I went in for an ultrasound to see how the follies are growing and so far I have 3 on each side my biggest is 22 and I can't remember the exact size of the others one is 14 one is 15 but don't have the particulars. I am going to continue with my follistim 200iu and ganirellix tonight and tomorrow, the ganirellix is suppose to slow the growth of the bigger follicle so that it doesn't release prematurly. So lucky me I have to give myself 2 shots tonight and tomorrow...uggh. Oh well I go for another scan Friday and something tells me I will have my IUI on Sunday.


----------



## gingerbread

Thanks future mommie..those follies sound promising:happydance: Good luck to you as well!!!


----------



## lynnb

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I went in for an ultrasound to see how the follies are growing and so far I have 3 on each side my biggest is 22 and I can't remember the exact size of the others one is 14 one is 15 but don't have the particulars. I am going to continue with my follistim 200iu and ganirellix tonight and tomorrow, the ganirellix is suppose to slow the growth of the bigger follicle so that it doesn't release prematurly. So lucky me I have to give myself 2 shots tonight and tomorrow...uggh. Oh well I go for another scan Friday and something tells me I will have my IUI on Sunday.

Good luck, keeping fx'd this is your month


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Everyone!:hi:

Gingerbread- This is the article that I found. I found some of it to be useful..but then the author promotes a book....so not sure about everything she says.:shrug: Oh, and I messed up about the pineapple juice...she says to just drink it in the lh phase and then stop.
https://www.pregnancysuccessprogram.com/conceiving-chances-101-tips-to-increase-your-odds/


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:happydance: FM I'm getting really excited. Praying the new drug works well. The two shots are a pain but it will be worth it when it actually works and you have a beautiful bfp. Praying for lots of fully mature eggs, for swimmies to fertilize and for solid implantation that you may find yourself with child this cycle in Jesus name...AMEN!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I went in for an ultrasound to see how the follies are growing and so far I have 3 on each side my biggest is 22 and I can't remember the exact size of the others one is 14 one is 15 but don't have the particulars.

I have no clue about what size should be when. :wacko: My OB/GYN wants to measure my follies next month on CD12, and I have no idea how she does it, or what she's looking for.


----------



## gingerbread

Thank you luvmydoggies(i love my doggies & kitties too:winkwink:) I will check out that site tonight when I have a chance to sit & read. Ive heard grapefruit juice but not pineapple(which is my FAV)

nikkileigh I assume you will have a transvaginal ultrasound..atleast I know thats usually how its done at a fertility clinic..not sure about gyno. Ive been told around size 17 & up(possibly even 15& up) can be good and in the 20s is really good! Im sure your doc will tell you all that.


----------



## missyt

FM, your follies sound like they are a great size! Sounds like your body is responding very well to the meds. I really hope this is your month. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I went in for an ultrasound to see how the follies are growing and so far I have 3 on each side my biggest is 22 and I can't remember the exact size of the others one is 14 one is 15 but don't have the particulars.
> 
> I have no clue about what size should be when. :wacko: My OB/GYN wants to measure my follies next month on CD12, and I have no idea how she does it, or what she's looking for.Click to expand...

The answer to this depends on whether your ob measures in mm's or cm's. Usually a fully mature follie should be 2.0 cm's or 20mm's. FM's is 22 so that's one fully mature follie. The drug they're giving her will keep it at that rate so it won't release before the other eggs mature and they perform the IUI.

In all actuality you want AT LEAST 3 fully mature follies. Anymore and the odds of multiples are greater.

I'm unsure at what point the numbers are for hyperstimulating. I had to wait out two cycles because my follies were 7.0 which can be dangerous and land me in the hospital if I was to follow through. 

So in closing, generally you want 2.0cm's or 20mm's or slightly larger for follies to be fully mature. FM's two others in the teens are good too. They grow pretty quickly so should catch right up to the other mature follicle. Now we just need to pray the swimmies get to where they need to.:winkwink:

FM, tell hubby to take his time with the sample. Doug had two vials they put in last time. Not that that really makes a difference. THEN, be sure to bd every other day for awhile. Doug and I did until cd22. It was a pain in the butt, but something worked. We didn't get pregnant right away with the IUI.

Also a trick our old OB told us is when bd'ing at home, go deeper and once he's finished, put a large pillow under your back for 15 minutes, then lay on your stomach for another fifteen minutes. Not sure if it works but we did that too....the ob who mentioned that has 5 kids so many he knows something I don't.:winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## lavalux

I've been doing the pillow thing, Rebekah, but didn't know about laying on my stomach. If we don't get PG this month, I will try that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jocr

:hi::wave: Hi ladies
Hope you are all doing well today?
Im off for a stressfull visit to the In laws after work :growlmad: & DH cant even come with me, the git!
Why is it I really need a drink when Im in my TWW - the one time I really need to take my mind off of TTC and relax and no :wine:not fair is it.
Its been lovely weather here again, hope you have all had a good day?
big :hugs:
Jo 
x


----------



## FutureMommie

Thank you all for rooting and praying for me. I'm feeling really uncomfy right now like my ovaries are going to explode so I know there is a lot going on in there. I have to take 2 more shots tonight and then in for another ultrasound tomorrow morning to see when I need to trigger. This is the best response Ive gotten since taking the follistim injections so I'm hopeful. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Neversaynever

Come on FM you're next or the BFP!!

Nothing new going on with me, AF arrived in a strange manner and I'm on CD2 (seems to have been a normal 29 day cycle after my ERPC) so let's bring on the :sex: next week! Think I'm going to start researching CM/CP and maybe get some OPK that do the lines then use the smiley ones to back up a possible positive? 
I have no idea what I'm doing, guess I just see what happens :shrug:

Love and luck to everyone

XxX


----------



## missyt

FM, that is awsome you are getting such a good response. This has got to be your month. :thumbup:

Jocr, I sympathize with you that you have to make a trip to your in-laws. That is stressful in itself. I have to admit, I've been trying to avoid my in-laws since TTC. :wacko:

AFM, I had my day 3 bloodwork/ultasound today and everything is good. I start 75 mg of clomid tonight and do my Gonal F injection on Monday. I fly down to GA tonight to see my new little neice who is 10 weeks old:baby:. Spending time with her is really going to put me in a baby mood. I'm a little bummed though because I have a cold. I was in denial that is allergies but its a full blown cold. I started with symptoms on Monday so I'm not going to even look at the baby until maybe tomorrow. I dont' even know if I should hold her. I don't want to get her sick. Does anyone know how long you are contagious with a cold?

Ginger, how was your appointment today?


----------



## padbrat

Good luck FM... got it all crossed for ya!

we saw a lil twiglet with a lovely fast HB today! YAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY!!!

Baby measures 4mm and cos of my late OV I have been put back to 5+5 with an EDD of 19th Nov, but I don;t care cos it is the first time I have ever seen my baby whilst it is alive... all prev ones had died by the time I saw them... 

Does this mean the drugs do work????

1 lil mile stone down.... millions still to go!

Good luck ladies.... I know you will join me and MA soon!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Thank you so much MA for the tutorial. This is one area in which I am completely clueless. Thanks also for your input Ginger, didn't know that either. 

So FM it looks like things are going great for you!

Jocr: I was totally wanting a glass of wine last night and debating--well it's the TWW, but people drink all the time during their TWW right? :drunk:

Never: I used to use the line ones, but switched to the smiley face ones before I stopped consistently using them. I like the smiley faces much better, although I didn't have a real problem with the line ones either. My LH surge was pretty noticeable, because I don't have PCOS, so there would be no line, then faint line, then dark line, then faint line, then no line.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Ladies:hi:

Futuremommie- I'm thinking lots of positive thoughts for you!:happydance:

Jocr- I also have a mother-in-law that stresses the crap out of me! :dohh:
Every time she calls or we go visit her, I stress out. She has done so many intrusive things to dh and I over the years. Lots of times about our fertility and just in general. I'm sorry that your dh can't go with you!

Padbrat- That is such exciting news!!!!:happydance:

My dh and I have an appt. this afternoon with his urologist. We are going to get the results of his second s/a and the report on his ultrasound. I'm trying not to think about it but I hope we have some better news...or at least a plan of what to do next.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ladies, thank you so much for rooting for me, you guys are so awesome and I love you all! 

Padrat-:happydance: Yay for the heartbeat!!! I'm so excited for you! I'm praying for your healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls. I had my day 3 bw/us this morning but have been fighting allergies(stuffy runny nose & really bad chest congestion) the Dr told me I could take benadryl the next day or two but since I got home Ive had a fever I cant shake. Im supposed to start my meds tonight & am worried whether being sick w a fever would affect it. Just spent $200 on these meds plus will be paying for the injectables in a few days. Has anyone else gotten sick right before theyre cycle?? My iui wont be till later next week & Im sure I'll be better by then but what do you think about the meds I have to start tonight?


----------



## missyt

gingerbread said:


> Hi girls. I had my day 3 bw/us this morning but have been fighting allergies(stuffy runny nose & really bad chest congestion) the Dr told me I could take benadryl the next day or two but since I got home Ive had a fever I cant shake. Im supposed to start my meds tonight & am worried whether being sick w a fever would affect it. Just spent $200 on these meds plus will be paying for the injectables in a few days. Has anyone else gotten sick right before theyre cycle?? My iui wont be till later next week & Im sure I'll be better by then but what do you think about the meds I have to start tonight?

That is so weird. I am sick too. I am not taking anything but Zicam so I can kick this thing. Since our IUI's are over a week away, I'm sure we will be fine. Its just annoying.


----------



## gingerbread

Oh missyt I just saw that you are sick too. What are the odds???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Come Oooooon girls! I'm looking for lots of Bfp's to "graduate". I'm praying REALLY hard for you all. 

Looking forward to the next several weeks or so. Lava, I pray you don't need that info...I'd like to see you graduate soon with FM and the rest!! :happydance:


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I had my day 3 bw/us this morning but have been fighting allergies(stuffy runny nose & really bad chest congestion) the Dr told me I could take benadryl the next day or two but since I got home Ive had a fever I cant shake. Im supposed to start my meds tonight & am worried whether being sick w a fever would affect it. Just spent $200 on these meds plus will be paying for the injectables in a few days. Has anyone else gotten sick right before theyre cycle?? My iui wont be till later next week & Im sure I'll be better by then but what do you think about the meds I have to start tonight?
> 
> That is so weird. I am sick too. I am not taking anything but Zicam so I can kick this thing. Since our IUI's are over a week away, I'm sure we will be fine. Its just annoying.Click to expand...

Thanks..its more than annoying thats for sure! My hubby said the same thing ..just getting myself worked up & feeling like CRAP!! Are you sure we werent seperated at birth:shrug: Have fun with your family and I oh soooo hope you get to hold that sweet new baby! Feel better.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Ladies!

Dh and I got back from the urologist and it wasn't good news. His second s/a was not good enough and the u/s didn't show any blockages. The urologist said that he would just recommend that would go straight to the RE as there is nothing he can do for dh. Then he brought up my age:growlmad: He said you are already 37 so you don't have much time to wait. We held it together in the office. The urologist was sweet and said that when we get pregnant to come back and visit him so he could meet the baby.

We walked back to the car and I just felt like a dagger went through my heart. I couldn't help it, I started to :cry::cry::cry: DH was pretty quiet. The car ride home was just me sobbing. 

Finally, when we got home, we talked about it and he said whatever it takes to have a baby, we will do. I'm so worried about the money b/c our insurance only covers diagnostic testing, nothing further. Dh said he will ask his work if they have some kind of rider policy that we can add to help us with the cost of fertility treatments. Dh and I had previously set up an appt. with the RE that we have in May. 

I feel like just getting :drunk:. I know that isn't the answer but I feel crappy.:growlmad:

Sorry to go on and on.


----------



## lynnb

luvmydoggies, you go on and on as much as you like hon :hugs: sometimes we all need a moan & cry, & a little :wine: wont do you any harm. When will your DH find out about the rider policy? Sorry if you've already mentioned this before but have you tried putting DH on any vitamins etc? I've got my dh on Vit C & Zinc.

Good luck to everyone & MA I'm sure we're all doing everything we can :winkwink: to graduate but thanks for the prayers, keep sending them :hugs: Glad to hear you're doing well & looking after yourself & little one.


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]Morning ladies, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MissyT & Luvmydoggies I wish I could just avoid them until after I have actually got preg and given birth! :growlmad: Or they could just try being normal nice people that say supportive things but I dont think that is ever going to happen. We dont deserve it and we certainly dont need any extra worries with In laws. Mine think we should all be together as often as possible (2 x preg in laws too and babies) they expect so much and dont seem to understand we have our own lives and as such our own little family (the cats).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]At least we will know what kind of MIL we dont want to be to our childrens partners aye.:thumbup:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luvmydoggies  I'm sorry your appointment didnt go as well as you wanted. Be easy on yourself and have a drink if you want one/few :wine:. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]At least you have your apt in May so not too long before they can look into ways of helping you :flower:. I'm 37 as well and am waiting for a LAP (on clomid at mo). Depending on LAP outcome depends on what we can do (i have another 8 weeks before apt). 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Im pleased that your DH is being supportive and helpful. I know its all so hard sometimes and disappointing, but lets try and think positive and things will happen. I hope that DH work insurance can help you out with treatment but hopefully you wont need it. xx :hugs:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Good luck with the clomid MissyT, is it your first time on it?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Padbrat  well done and that is great news you must be sooo thrilled. X :crib:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nikki Leigh - I had one the other day with dinner  I just had to. My fertility nurse told me its ok to have a couple now and then so I think its ok and sometimes it just takes that edge off and helps us relax that bit more which we need. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jo xx
[/FONT]


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Dh and I got back from the urologist and it wasn't good news. His second s/a was not good enough and the u/s didn't show any blockages. The urologist said that he would just recommend that would go straight to the RE as there is nothing he can do for dh. Then he brought up my age:growlmad: He said you are already 37 so you don't have much time to wait. We held it together in the office. The urologist was sweet and said that when we get pregnant to come back and visit him so he could meet the baby.
> 
> We walked back to the car and I just felt like a dagger went through my heart. I couldn't help it, I started to :cry::cry::cry: DH was pretty quiet. The car ride home was just me sobbing.
> 
> Finally, when we got home, we talked about it and he said whatever it takes to have a baby, we will do. I'm so worried about the money b/c our insurance only covers diagnostic testing, nothing further. Dh said he will ask his work if they have some kind of rider policy that we can add to help us with the cost of fertility treatments. Dh and I had previously set up an appt. with the RE that we have in May.
> 
> I feel like just getting :drunk:. I know that isn't the answer but I feel crappy.:growlmad:
> 
> I am so really sorry to read this, and I hope that you are okay. If you have an expert who basically dismisses your case, then it is the worst feeling in the world. Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs: to you.
> 
> Remember though that it only takes one of those blasted sperm to do the job-I've just been told about somebody whose DH has really low sperm count and they got pregnant. It DOES happen-you just have to remain positive and take as much care of yourself as you can. Have you though about acupuncture for your DH? Or extra vitamins? Anything is worth a try!
> 
> I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and hoping you are ok.
> 
> Lots and lots of luck and babydust....
> :thumbup::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

:hi:Hey Giiirls,
I,m in an internet cafe typing in a silly keyboard so I must keep it tight and sweet ;))
Missed u all

FM I,m really happy your treatment sounds very promising. It,s great news. I was away during most of your stimming but I think of you and hoping this is your sucessfull month. :hugs: :dust: Cmon little FM, wriggle in and stick. :flower:
MA did you get the second opinion? You sound like everything is ok since I haven,t read any worrying posts from you so that's great.

Ginger and Missyt, can't believe you girls are like following a pattern :) Hope you both get the BFP at the same time so we can have a double celebration on the thread. By the way stay away from Echinezia for the cold. It is a common cold aid but just heard that it has nasty side effects. Actually try to keep off any herbal stuff while you are cycling as the side effects are not so obvious. :kiss:

Jocr your inlaws sounds like hard work. :hugs: Just keep the ears closed and eyes open, smile and forget. :shrug: What else to do. xxx

Luvy I,m so sorry that you are upset hon. But Dwrgi is right, it only takes that one sperm. IVF has good results with couplesn who has sperm problems. Hopefully you could find a way to fund the treatment. You will have your little beanny in the end.

Padbrat wonderful news on the :baby: This little one is persistent and hopefully will cling on. :kiss: Can't wait for the 3 month milestone. :flower:

AFM just found out my results are all clear. :happydance: Yaaay I can start down regging on Wednesday. Apart from the usual family drama which is quite minimal this time I,m having a good time here. Discovered a few local little restaurants and been eating so much that my stomach has enlarged. Will start having more daily chitter chatter with you girls from Wednesday onwards once I,m back.


----------



## FutureMommie

Luv- I am so sorry about the results I am sending:hug: your way. i'm really glad that your dh is willing to do whatever it takes. Go ahead have a few drinks but don't give up!

Skye- :happydance: for your clearence, so what is next???? I am seriously going to be stalking you!!!!

AFM- Went in this morning for another ultrasound, I have 7 follicles 18, 15, 15, 21,15,23,17 and I have to take 2 more shots tonight, I trigger tomorrow night and my iui on Monday morning so my follies have a few more days to grow, I'm so excited and hopeful. I'm going to try not to stress during the 2ww and stay in a good place so I might not post as much. I'm just thankful for all the good things in my life and this would just add to it. We are going to see Prince in concert this weekend so it really works out that the IUI is on Monday so we don't have to drive back home 3.5 hrs saturday night to have the IUI on Sunday. When I called my dh to tell him the good news he said that he'd read all the info I'd left on the counter about IVF and if this didn't work that he did not want us to give up but to keep going and that if we had to spend the money to have another chance then his is all for it, he doesn't want to be regretful in 5 years that we didn't at least try! This is why I love him:cloud9: I don't want to think about that right now, I'm hoping that this is the cycle for us. If we need IVF i will cross that bridge when and if we come to it, in the main time, I'm thanking God for blessing me with my dh!!!


----------



## gingerbread

Skye so good to hear from you..been thinking about you with your family. So happy to hear not much drama this time around and that your test came out all clear :yipee:

FM everything is sounding sooo promising with the follies! I have a good feeling about you this time:happydance: 

Luvmydoggies I'm sorry you didnt hear want you were hoping for. However we've all heard the wonderful stories of others who overcame the odds given to them by the docs. I say vent, cry and stomp around if you need to & then show those docs whos boss :gun: I'm not giving up hope for you!!

Missyt I hope your feeling better today. Finnally got rid of my fever & have just been vegging on the couch next to my vaporizor watching lifetime.

Hello to everyone else:hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> :hi:Hey Giiirls,
> I,m in an internet cafe typing in a silly keyboard so I must keep it tight and sweet ;))
> Missed u all
> 
> FM I,m really happy your treatment sounds very promising. It,s great news. I was away during most of your stimming but I think of you and hoping this is your sucessfull month. :hugs: :dust: Cmon little FM, wriggle in and stick. :flower:
> MA did you get the second opinion? You sound like everything is ok since I haven,t read any worrying posts from you so that's great.
> 
> 
> AFM just found out my results are all clear. :happydance: Yaaay I can start down regging on Wednesday. Apart from the usual family drama which is quite minimal this time I,m having a good time here. Discovered a few local little restaurants and been eating so much that my stomach has enlarged. Will start having more daily chitter chatter with you girls from Wednesday onwards once I,m back.

WTG for the clear results!!:happydance: I'm SO happy to hear good news.

AFM, second opinion comes next Wed. We sent all the paperwork for records from the hospital pertaining to Jacksons delivery, the fertility and perinatal information from the OB that helped us get pregnant and all the information from the perinatal center that we're currently with. 

I'm already impressed with this new perinatal center over two hours away. They're getting ALL the records before determining EVERYTHING!! I'm going to call on Tuesday to be sure each records office has sent all the records so we don't get there and nothing was received.

As far as worrying goes. I've determined that we're doing all we can and it's all in Gods hands. I HAVE found several research articles which go against the current perinatologists recommendations for cerclage between 16wks and 20wks. In fact, it says best time for cerclage is between 13 wks with the latest being at 15 wks for preventative. We're copying the articles and Doug is researching an OBGYN site at the hospital because they charge 30.00 an article to no medical people.

At any rate, I'm just trying to relax a bit more and putting trust in God. I can't say I'm not concerned. Either way the current Perinatologist tells me that my baby will die with preventative cerclage, but in my opinion waiting for my cervix to shorten under 2.0 is just as dangerous and could be a death sentence too. With all the research I've done and talking with those who've been through cerclages its less than 1% risk for preventative. I'm just wondering what this second perinatologists stance is on preventative cerclaging. :wacko:

I'll keep you posted after next Wed. We're also meeting with the Dula we're hiring on Tuesday. I'm looking forward to chatting with her. I think once I get past next week, I'll be equipped with more information and be able to calm down a bit more. :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

Awww FM thank you all prayers are gratefully received lol! xx

Skye chick.. missed ya! How are you doing hun?

Jocr - can't tell you how crazy this is.... am supposed to be going for ED next month in Spain!!! Ha ha ha... just crossing everything that this one is a keeper!

Lovely ladies... keep the faith. I am sendling loads of (hugs) xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ladies, I wanted to let you know I'll be taking a break for a while, both from ttc and from BnB. 

DH and I went to Chicago last weekend for the basketball games, and my favorite aunt died while we were there. So on Monday we drove from Lake Michigan all the way to the Mississippi Gulf Coast. Tuesday morning while getting dressed for her funeral, AF showed up with a vengeance. (I wasn't expecting her until today, and it's been literally the heaviest period of my life - I haven't bled like this since my natural mc.) The double whammy of my aunt's death and another failed treatment cycle is too much to bear. DH and I decided to take next month off from ttc. No drugs, no ultrasounds, no blood tests, no calendars, no poas, no nothing. Sex when we want to, not when we need to. I'm putting everything away and won't even look at it until my next period starts. I'll be traveling a lot anyway next month and can't be around for the frequent monitoring, so it's for the best. But I need a break. I don't have the emotional energy for this right now. I'll be lurking because I care about you all and want to know how you're doing, and hopefully I will be able to return with a renewed spirit.

:hug:


----------



## padbrat

You take all the time you need HA. We will all still be here for you no matter what. I am so sorry life has given you such a kicking all at once hun and I hope you feel a lil sunshine in that big black cloud of life soon xx


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Luv- I am so sorry about the results I am sending:hug: your way. i'm really glad that your dh is willing to do whatever it takes. Go ahead have a few drinks but don't give up!
> 
> Skye- :happydance: for your clearence, so what is next???? I am seriously going to be stalking you!!!!
> 
> AFM- Went in this morning for another ultrasound, I have 7 follicles 18, 15, 15, 21,15,23,17 and I have to take 2 more shots tonight, I trigger tomorrow night and my iui on Monday morning so my follies have a few more days to grow, I'm so excited and hopeful. I'm going to try not to stress during the 2ww and stay in a good place so I might not post as much. I'm just thankful for all the good things in my life and this would just add to it. We are going to see Prince in concert this weekend so it really works out that the IUI is on Monday so we don't have to drive back home 3.5 hrs saturday night to have the IUI on Sunday. When I called my dh to tell him the good news he said that he'd read all the info I'd left on the counter about IVF and if this didn't work that he did not want us to give up but to keep going and that if we had to spend the money to have another chance then his is all for it, he doesn't want to be regretful in 5 years that we didn't at least try! This is why I love him:cloud9: I don't want to think about that right now, I'm hoping that this is the cycle for us. If we need IVF i will cross that bridge when and if we come to it, in the main time, I'm thanking God for blessing me with my dh!!!

Hi FM

This is amazing news! They generally say you want 5 follies-I only had three, and small too, but yours sound amazing. All the very very best of luck with it! I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you!

Enjoy the Prince concert, and good luck on Monday!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- Thank you so much!!!!

Ginger -Thank you! send all your positive vibes my way I need them. I'm glad the fever is gone and you are feeling better. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

MA- keep us posted on your appointment, I hope that you can finally get someone who understands your concerns!!!

HA- Take as long as you need, we all need a mental break at times. I hope you come back to us with a bfp.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies!:hi:

I didn't get :drunk: last night for the fear of having a hangover.:wacko:

Lynnb- Thank you for being so sweet and your kind words mean so much to me. My dh said he would ask his hr dept. about the rider (if they even have one) after we see what the RE says. Yes, dh is taking vits and supplements (he is so great and never complains)

Jocr- After reading your post, I feel like we have very similar in-laws. My dh has a big family. My mother-in-law always wants us to come over. She gets very demanding when the holidays come around. Two of dh's cousins have babies..they got pregnant a month apart. His other cousin is pregnant and due in June. Like what you said..I wish they were nice normal people but they are not. They say awful hurtful things and blame me why dh and I are not preg. yet. Everytime, I go there someone will say "why don't you guys have kids yet?" It's so annoying.:grr: Dh and I have our little family, my Mom and our three doggies.

Dwrgi- Thank you so much for your kind words.:flower: I'm really trying to stay positive. I'm actually feeling better this morning. After logging on and reading all of the caring and kind words everyone has written to me. No, dh has not tried acupuncture yet. I will have to look into that. He is on vits and supplements. :dust::dust: to you also.

Skye2010- I'm so happy to hear about your test results being all clear.:dance: If it come to IVF, we will do it. I guess we will just have to figure out the financial end of it. I really wish insurance companies took infertility more seriously. I told my dh last night, that when we get pregnant we will always remember how hard it was and know that our baby was loved even before we ever conceived.

Futuremommie- Thank you! Yes, it really does help that dh is willing to do whatever it takes. I could not imagine dealing with this on my own. I'm thinking lots of positive thoughts for you and that you get your :bfp: very soon!!!!!

Gingerbread- I'm so glad that you are feeling better!:flower: That would be the greatest thing- to get pregnant despite what the docs have said. 

HappyAuntie- I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt passing. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lynnb

HappyAuntie said:


> Ladies, I wanted to let you know I'll be taking a break for a while, both from ttc and from BnB.
> 
> DH and I went to Chicago last weekend for the basketball games, and my favorite aunt died while we were there. So on Monday we drove from Lake Michigan all the way to the Mississippi Gulf Coast. Tuesday morning while getting dressed for her funeral, AF showed up with a vengeance. (I wasn't expecting her until today, and it's been literally the heaviest period of my life - I haven't bled like this since my natural mc.) The double whammy of my aunt's death and another failed treatment cycle is too much to bear. DH and I decided to take next month off from ttc. No drugs, no ultrasounds, no blood tests, no calendars, no poas, no nothing. Sex when we want to, not when we need to. I'm putting everything away and won't even look at it until my next period starts. I'll be traveling a lot anyway next month and can't be around for the frequent monitoring, so it's for the best. But I need a break. I don't have the emotional energy for this right now. I'll be lurking because I care about you all and want to know how you're doing, and hopefully I will be able to return with a renewed spirit.
> 
> :hug:

So sorry for your loss hun, sending you lots of :hugs: 

Take all the time you need, we'll be here when you're ready, but we will miss you & your wisdom :sad1:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Auntie, so sorry for the loss of your Auntie. I understand your break and know wholeheartedly how NEEDED it is. I think our breaks helped us renew our mind, body and spirits. Boy did it lift up my spirit as I pray it will do for you!! Take that time and I pray you start feeling better again soon dear friend. :hugs:

FM, Ummmm I don't know HOW I missed your latest post. HOLY CATS!!!! ((Faint)) Praise God for all those follies!! Continuing to pray they mature and when released that swimmies will reach the eggs, fertilize them and implant REALLY really good. Praying for that BFP and a healthy happy pregnancy in Jesus Mighty Name...AMEN!! :hugs: 

NO WONDER you were hurting. Holy Cow, I think you found the right combination. Praise God!! :happydance:


----------



## gingerbread

Happy auntie you will be in my prayers. I think time off is a good decision. You need to take time to mourn not only for your aunt but yourself as well. We all need that from time to time. We love ya & will be here for you when you get back:hugs2:


----------



## lavalux

FM,
That is awesome news! Keep us posted!

HA,
I completely understand your need to take a break and regroup. I'm sorry about your Aunt. Take good care of yourself physically & emotionally. We will be here for you when you are ready to come back.


----------



## Neversaynever

HA so sorry about your auntie :hugs: and I hope the break from here and ttc gives you a much needed peaceful time that you deserve. I am only just about to venture in to actually ttc for the first time and already feeling stressed!
Your wonderful words and reassurance will be missed but we will all be here (or in the graduates lol) ready to comfort and to support you when you come back. 

FM them follies are looking good woop woop

Skye glad your better and can start your treatments again, good that family has been bearable and you'll soon be home. 

On my phone and can't remember which two of you you are poorly :doh: think it was missyT and... Oh pants well I hope you're better soon though :flower:

Lava, can't remember where you are in the cycle but hope all is good?

Someone has some rubbish news regarding their DH SA analysis, :hugs: the girls are right, it only takes on of the the buggers to get there, keep smiling hun

:hi: to gingerbread, jocr, dwirgli and anyone else I've missed!

AFM AF is all over the place, thought it was finished then she reappeared yesterday so still counting Wednesday a CD1. It means that my cycle after my ERPC was 30 days which is normal so I'm thankful for that. It also mean I have to persuade my OH to :sex: more before we go away in the middle of April so we can enjoy our break away and :sex: because we want to, not just because we need to!
Also there are lots of redundancies being made at work (especially the education department which I'm in) so I could be out of a job come the end of summer. Ideally I don't want to be on the hit list but twenty of us have to go out of 65 and that means a third! Ah well, see what the future holds and what will be will be :)

:dust: to all

Andrea xXx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hugs to you HA. My sympathy about your own auntie. I totally know how you feel--I had to take a break, as I explain when I returned to the forum because the TWW was just too emotionally stressful to me. I'm a middle of the road sort of girl and I was getting high highs, and also therefore low lows. :(

I think I'm better now, but I reserve the right to take a break whenever I need, LOL.

Never- hope you get to stay on the job.

Hello to everyone. 

AFM: Had acupuncture on Friday. She added a needle to my abdomen this time. All went well until my foot had the worst cramp ever in the middle of my trance/meditation, LOL! She forgot to give me the bell, so I had no way to notify the staff! I had to do quick deep breathing like I was in Lamaze. :haha: I certainly wasn't hopping off the bed with a bunch of needles sticking out. :p She gave me some acupressure massage to make up for it.


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> HA so sorry about your auntie :hugs: and I hope the break from here and ttc gives you a much needed peaceful time that you deserve. I am only just about to venture in to actually ttc for the first time and already feeling stressed!
> Your wonderful words and reassurance will be missed but we will all be here (or in the graduates lol) ready to comfort and to support you when you come back.
> 
> FM them follies are looking good woop woop
> 
> Skye glad your better and can start your treatments again, good that family has been bearable and you'll soon be home.
> 
> On my phone and can't remember which two of you you are poorly :doh: think it was missyT and... Oh pants well I hope you're better soon though :flower:
> 
> Lava, can't remember where you are in the cycle but hope all is good?
> 
> Someone has some rubbish news regarding their DH SA analysis, :hugs: the girls are right, it only takes on of the the buggers to get there, keep smiling hun
> 
> :hi: to gingerbread, jocr, dwirgli and anyone else I've missed!
> 
> AFM AF is all over the place, thought it was finished then she reappeared yesterday so still counting Wednesday a CD1. It means that my cycle after my ERPC was 30 days which is normal so I'm thankful for that. It also mean I have to persuade my OH to :sex: more before we go away in the middle of April so we can enjoy our break away and :sex: because we want to, not just because we need to!
> Also there are lots of redundancies being made at work (especially the education department which I'm in) so I could be out of a job come the end of summer. Ideally I don't want to be on the hit list but twenty of us have to go out of 65 and that means a third! Ah well, see what the future holds and what will be will be :)
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Andrea xXx

Thank you so much for this-it made me smile!!! I tried soft cups for the first time this weekend-you will not believe the amount of sperm that was caught in the cup when I pulled it out, twelve hours later...!! So, I'd sticking with this-if my DH's sperm are few and far between, I don't want them swimming down the wrong way!!!

Great news that your cycle is back to 30 days-it's the last thing you want for THAT to start being erratic too. Then you're not sure when you ovulate, and you start worrying about short luteal phases... well, I do anyway, but I'm worrying about anything about my cycle and DH now since started this process. I hope you have a lovely break-sounds like just the ticket. And, as for work, cross that bridge when you get to it-who's to say you won't be the 40 whose jobs are safe?? Positive thinking!!

Have a great week!
x:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> HA so sorry about your auntie :hugs: and I hope the break from here and ttc gives you a much needed peaceful time that you deserve. I am only just about to venture in to actually ttc for the first time and already feeling stressed!
> Your wonderful words and reassurance will be missed but we will all be here (or in the graduates lol) ready to comfort and to support you when you come back.
> 
> FM them follies are looking good woop woop
> 
> Skye glad your better and can start your treatments again, good that family has been bearable and you'll soon be home.
> 
> On my phone and can't remember which two of you you are poorly :doh: think it was missyT and... Oh pants well I hope you're better soon though :flower:
> 
> Lava, can't remember where you are in the cycle but hope all is good?
> 
> Someone has some rubbish news regarding their DH SA analysis, :hugs: the girls are right, it only takes on of the the buggers to get there, keep smiling hun
> 
> :hi: to gingerbread, jocr, dwirgli and anyone else I've missed!
> 
> AFM AF is all over the place, thought it was finished then she reappeared yesterday so still counting Wednesday a CD1. It means that my cycle after my ERPC was 30 days which is normal so I'm thankful for that. It also mean I have to persuade my OH to :sex: more before we go away in the middle of April so we can enjoy our break away and :sex: because we want to, not just because we need to!
> Also there are lots of redundancies being made at work (especially the education department which I'm in) so I could be out of a job come the end of summer. Ideally I don't want to be on the hit list but twenty of us have to go out of 65 and that means a third! Ah well, see what the future holds and what will be will be :)
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Andrea xXx
> 
> Thank you so much for this-it made me smile!!! I tried soft cups for the first time this weekend-you will not believe the amount of sperm that was caught in the cup when I pulled it out, twelve hours later...!! So, I'd sticking with this-if my DH's sperm are few and far between, I don't want them swimming down the wrong way!!!
> 
> Great news that your cycle is back to 30 days-it's the last thing you want for THAT to start being erratic too. Then you're not sure when you ovulate, and you start worrying about short luteal phases... well, I do anyway, but I'm worrying about anything about my cycle and DH now since started this process. I hope you have a lovely break-sounds like just the ticket. And, as for work, cross that bridge when you get to it-who's to say you won't be the 40 whose jobs are safe?? Positive thinking!!
> 
> Have a great week!
> x:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Ooops look what I called you :dohh: Dwrgi!!

Well after all that we went on a walk this afternoon and that's when we do all our serious talking! OH is concerned that flying long haul in early pregnancy might be damaging for the baby and is thinking we should wait to try till we get back. This trip was booked when I was pregnant as our last trip away before having the baby and I would have been 21 weeks pregnant :cry:
I'd be due to get AF on the day we fly back home so not sure what to do. OH is not going to last without :sex: until we get to Vegas so we might just go with the flow and see what happens. I'll be testing with OPK to find out when I ovulate for piece of mind as never did see a smiley face before getting pregnant!

Well done on using the cups, I think I'd be peeing myself with laughter trying to use those :haha: we laughed loads with having my legs in the air lol

I have no worries about my job. I am fortunate that OH has his own business and we are comfortable so if I do get the boot, hopefully getting a BFP by my original due date will soften the blow :thumbup:

Boo it's back to work tomorrow

Have a great week to you too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies!:hi:

Well, :witch: showed up- so heavy and painful....sorry tmi:blush::blush:
At least I have the clearblue easy fm, this will be my second month using it. Maybe I will actually get a "peak" this time. Dh is going to Texas for work..so he will be gone the following week..I hope I don't miss my fertile window.

I hope you all had a nice weekend!!! Thinking about all of you!:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies!:hi:
> 
> Well, :witch: showed up- so heavy and painful....sorry tmi:blush::blush:
> At least I have the clearblue easy fm, this will be my second month using it. Maybe I will actually get a "peak" this time. Dh is going to Texas for work..so he will be gone the following week..I hope I don't miss my fertile window.
> 
> I hope you all had a nice weekend!!! Thinking about all of you!:hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Ah hun, sorry the :witch: showed up. I hate the fact that you get two days in the whole month when you can fall pregnant and the month just drags. :hugs: to you and go get your peak days this month :)
XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> HA so sorry about your auntie :hugs: and I hope the break from here and ttc gives you a much needed peaceful time that you deserve. I am only just about to venture in to actually ttc for the first time and already feeling stressed!
> Your wonderful words and reassurance will be missed but we will all be here (or in the graduates lol) ready to comfort and to support you when you come back.
> 
> FM them follies are looking good woop woop
> 
> Skye glad your better and can start your treatments again, good that family has been bearable and you'll soon be home.
> 
> On my phone and can't remember which two of you you are poorly :doh: think it was missyT and... Oh pants well I hope you're better soon though :flower:
> 
> Lava, can't remember where you are in the cycle but hope all is good?
> 
> Someone has some rubbish news regarding their DH SA analysis, :hugs: the girls are right, it only takes on of the the buggers to get there, keep smiling hun
> 
> :hi: to gingerbread, jocr, dwirgli and anyone else I've missed!
> 
> AFM AF is all over the place, thought it was finished then she reappeared yesterday so still counting Wednesday a CD1. It means that my cycle after my ERPC was 30 days which is normal so I'm thankful for that. It also mean I have to persuade my OH to :sex: more before we go away in the middle of April so we can enjoy our break away and :sex: because we want to, not just because we need to!
> Also there are lots of redundancies being made at work (especially the education department which I'm in) so I could be out of a job come the end of summer. Ideally I don't want to be on the hit list but twenty of us have to go out of 65 and that means a third! Ah well, see what the future holds and what will be will be :)
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Andrea xXx
> 
> Thank you so much for this-it made me smile!!! I tried soft cups for the first time this weekend-you will not believe the amount of sperm that was caught in the cup when I pulled it out, twelve hours later...!! So, I'd sticking with this-if my DH's sperm are few and far between, I don't want them swimming down the wrong way!!!
> 
> Great news that your cycle is back to 30 days-it's the last thing you want for THAT to start being erratic too. Then you're not sure when you ovulate, and you start worrying about short luteal phases... well, I do anyway, but I'm worrying about anything about my cycle and DH now since started this process. I hope you have a lovely break-sounds like just the ticket. And, as for work, cross that bridge when you get to it-who's to say you won't be the 40 whose jobs are safe?? Positive thinking!!
> 
> Have a great week!
> x:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops look what I called you :dohh: Dwrgi!!
> 
> Well after all that we went on a walk this afternoon and that's when we do all our serious talking! OH is concerned that flying long haul in early pregnancy might be damaging for the baby and is thinking we should wait to try till we get back. This trip was booked when I was pregnant as our last trip away before having the baby and I would have been 21 weeks pregnant :cry:
> I'd be due to get AF on the day we fly back home so not sure what to do. OH is not going to last without :sex: until we get to Vegas so we might just go with the flow and see what happens. I'll be testing with OPK to find out when I ovulate for piece of mind as never did see a smiley face before getting pregnant!
> 
> Well done on using the cups, I think I'd be peeing myself with laughter trying to use those :haha: we laughed loads with having my legs in the air lol
> 
> I have no worries about my job. I am fortunate that OH has his own business and we are comfortable so if I do get the boot, hopefully getting a BFP by my original due date will soften the blow :thumbup:
> 
> Boo it's back to work tomorrow
> 
> Have a great week to you too :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...


Hi Never!

After reading yuour post, I would definitely say that you should go with the flow as far as your holiday and ovulating is concerned. Two reasons (scientific hat on !): there are masses of statistical eveidence to suggest that people conceive when they are away on holiday as they are more relaxed; also, a friend of mine got pregnant on her honeymoon in the Far East, following a 16 hour flight! The other fact is that you don't want to waste an opportunity to get that BFP, so don't worry and enjoy your relaxing break!

As far as your job is concerend, maybe it won't be a bad thing at all if you are at home to take care of the bunlde of joy that is sure to be yours before long! What will be, will be! Finger crossed honey!!

I'm trying soft cups for second time today-just hoping I can get the dratted thing out this time, without breaking a finger (or nail!), or having to go to A&E-which I did suspect I'd have to do last time!!! It was a miracle I got it out, I tell you!!

Anyway, babydust toyou all the way! My class have turned up so I have to go! Thinking of you, Ax
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]Hi everyone - 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Happy Auntie  Oh hun, keep well and rest up. It is emotionally exhausting all of this and sorry for your loss. Xx :hugs:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Future Mommie  How was Prince? I bet he was amazing _ i have always wanted to see him but he is hardly ever in the UK. :thumbup:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Loveydoggies  Yep they sound like they are from the same family! Gits arent they. It was brought up again with me this weekend and it made me cry :cry:so maybe she will back off a bit but I doubt it as they are so oblivious to my feelings it seems. At least we know we arent alone! 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hope your CBFM gives you BFP this month.:flower:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Andrea  Cool that your in a 30 day cycle now fingers crossed for you. :happydance:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nikki Leigh  OMG that must have been really painful  sneezing when you are full of needles isnt too good either he he:nope::dohh: . 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I cant wait until next week for my next acupuncture apt, I have really missed it the past 2 weeks. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dwrgi  Re the soft cups  I hear you :rofl:. I'm still l too scared to use them again at the mo as I thought I was gunna have to go to A&E to get it taken out. Luckily DH managed to get a grip of it for me![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Well I am feeling emotional again. im 8DPO and did a test but got :bfn: but I suppose it could be a bit early to test for sure, will try again thursday. I have wine tasting booked in the evening so if im not preg I will have a bit a of a sesh :wine:to drown my sorrows/perk me up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have decided not to take the 3rd month of clomid next month as it makes me feel too emotional and crappy. So will have April at NTNP I think - Yeah right! I bet I dont. I just feel like I need a break from constently thinking about it all and questioning everything I do.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Never mind I will stop moaning now.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I hope you all have a great Monday and lots of :dust::dust::dust:to us all xxxxxxx
[/FONT]


----------



## gingerbread

Jocr 8dpo is still very early..dont give up hope yet[-X! And hopefully you wont even have to worry about clomid & next cycle anyway FX'd. Enjoy the wine tasting sounds yummy!

FM GOOD LUCK ON IUI TODAY!!!! So exciting:wohoo:. Have a relaxing day after & let all those follies do their job. How was the concert? I bet he was amazing.

HA still thinking of you:hugs:

Dwrgi your soft cups stories crack me up! I havent had the courage to try those & my DH said absolutely not after I read about them to him. Good luck with todays!

Nikki Ive never tried accupuncture but am thinking about it if this cycle doesnt wok..hopefully i wont get any foot cramps:haha:!! Hope all is well.

Luvmydoggies sorry about AF. So now on to the next cycle..hope you have better luck with the fm this time around. So frustrating when DH's have to go out of town when they are needed at home!! Mine is now aloud out of town for work ONLY after we missed a few months for fun(golf,hunting,fishing trips) He is now on a short leash:haha:

Never I hear ya about the whole trip thing. I personally dont fly in the 2ww & actually try not to fly at ALL if possible as I am terrified to fly(panic attacks) The only 2 times I didnt ovulate in the past year or so were the 2 trips we went on! Thats just me though(a freak) and sooo many others do just fine & even come home knocked up! Im glad AF is back to normal for you! Good luck & FX'd!!!

Missyt are you feeling better! Hope your trip was good & want to hear all about that brand new neice!!

Lava & lynnb & anyone I left out.. how are you ladies?? Where are you at in your cycles? Sorry havent checked in for a couple days & am soooo far behind!

AFM I have appt on friday to check size & # of follies followed by 4th iui either sun or monday[-o&lt;

:dust: to all!


----------



## lynnb

Gingerbread - Thanks for asking after me. I'm fine but a little confused at the moment, I'm not too sure what's going on. I had a transvaginal pelvic scan last Tues pm & have been spotting since Wed pm (7dpo), not enough to fill even a liner, just a few drops here & there and occasionally when I wipe (sorry tmi), but enough for me to be a little concerned about as I'm not really expecting AF until wed/thurs this week, that's if my cycle is back to normal after last mc. The spotting stopped last night so no idea what to think, I will probably wait until Fri & if AF hasn't shown her ugly head then I'll test.

Hope your follies are growing well, keeping fx'd for you & missyt.

FM - Hope your iui went ok this morning hun 

Never - Try not to worry about your job, as you said what will be will be, just enjoy all the :sex: :winkwink: and your trip away

Luvmydoggies - Sorry AF showed, hope this her last month visiting you for quite a while :hugs:

Jocr - It's not over till AF shows, don't lose hope huni, just wait a few more days & then test again.

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Sending you all trucks loads of really sticky :dust:


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies. I'm back from my trip visiting my neice and boy does it make me want my own baby even more. She is just the sweetest thing and makes her mommy and daddy so happy. I miss her already.

Skye, that is great news that you are all clear to start this next cycle. I bet you are so relieved about the news. FX'd for you.

Ginger, that is good you are feeling better. I feel better too. Luckily the baby has the sniffles before I even went down there. I'm thinking mine could've been allergies. How else are you feeling otherwise?

FM, your follies sound wonderful! I think this is going to be your month. Best of luck on your IUI today. Thinking about you.

HA, I understand you needing a break. TTC is so hard, especially when you have other stressor in your life.

AFM, today is my last day of clomid and I do the gonal-f injection tonight. I go in Wednesday for more bw/us and hopefully my IUI will be this weekend. After seeing that baby, I really hope I get the BFP this time. My neice really needs a cousin around her age.


----------



## gingerbread

Lynnb so you are saying you're 12dpo today? If so could it have been IB since it was from 7dpo-11? I havent a clue since Ive never experienced it but from the site lava gave me to go to it truley can be either(IB or AF) and really its just a guessing game:growlmad: But it started last week...hmm. Are you worried the scan had anything to do with it? As you can see I have NO clue and basically am rambling!!! Hoping its good news though FX'd

Welcome back missyt! I know how great it feels holding those newborns & oh how good they smell(the same way puppy breath smells good to some but not all) I take my last dose of letrozole today & onto gonal f tomorrow. I do the injections for three days before my next bw/us on fri. Do you only have to do one gonal f shot?

Hi skye:hi: When do you go home? Mom still doing well?


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies:hi:

Hi Neversaynever- Thank you! I know I wish there were more days too!
I also agree with what dwrgi said-just go with the flow and have heard the same about when couples go on vacation, they come back pregnant. Here's lots of :dust: for you!:flower:

Hi Jocr- I'm so sorry your feeling down! I wish all of us :bfp: very soon with all the stuff we have gone through. The in-laws made you cry, that is just horrible. That makes me :grr: They simply don't understand how hard this is. I hope your mil backs off. My Mil is a pain in my....and she drives me to want to this ](*,) Sending you big:hugs:.:dust:

Hi Gingerbread- Thank you- yes it is frustrating. He is lucky it is for work or I would be having a :hissy: fit. I read what you wrote about flying :plane:. I have panic attacks too! The last time I flew, it was to Vegas 1998 and it is only a 45 min flight.:brat: Wishing you have great numbers and follies!!!!!:dust:

Futuremommie- Good luck today- will be thinking about you and sending lots of positive thoughts that you get your :bfp:.:dust:

Lynnb- I would be really thankful if it didn't show up next month. It would be a blessing. Maybe it's implantation spotting, since it is coming before your af.
Sending lots of postive thoughts your way.:dust:

Dwrgi- I'm going to attempt to use the instead cups again this month since I need to catch all of dh :spermy: hoping there are some that can find there way!!!! I imagine they are like him-never asking for directions.:rofl: last time I thought I had the greatest idea :dance: ...and I put preseed around the rim of the cup thinking It will be easier to put in....I was wrong.. :nope: it made the darn thing too slippery and that was comedy in itself. So will not do that this time.:dohh:
dh and I were laughing so hard when I told him that I think it's lost :dohh: Then I started to panic. Before I bought them, I read some reviews and there was a lady who went to the emergency room to have it taken out! Can you imagine. I figured well, that is why I have dh. sending you lots of :dust:

Hello to everyone and hope I did not leave anybody out.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I just wanted to pop in really quick and tell you that my IUI went really well! I'm really really crampy right now so glad that I took the day off just to lounge around. I'm suppose to test on the 11th and I'm really going to try and relax over the next 2 weeks. 

I also wanted to share that 2 months ago my dh started taking fertilaid for men his sperm count went from 39million to 51 million and his motlity got much better too. My dh was so excited! 

I will check in tomorrow when I'm feeling better and catch up on everyone, thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi everyone -
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Happy Auntie  Oh hun, keep well and rest up. It is emotionally exhausting all of this and sorry for your loss. Xx :hugs:
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Future Mommie  How was Prince? I bet he was amazing _ i have always wanted to see him but he is hardly ever in the UK. :thumbup:
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Loveydoggies  Yep they sound like they are from the same family! Gits arent they. It was brought up again with me this weekend and it made me cry :cry:so maybe she will back off a bit but I doubt it as they are so oblivious to my feelings it seems. At least we know we arent alone!
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Hope your CBFM gives you BFP this month.:flower:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Andrea  Cool that your in a 30 day cycle now fingers crossed for you. :happydance:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Nikki Leigh  OMG that must have been really painful  sneezing when you are full of needles isnt too good either he he:nope::dohh: .
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I cant wait until next week for my next acupuncture apt, I have really missed it the past 2 weeks.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Dwrgi  Re the soft cups  I hear you :rofl:. I'm still l too scared to use them again at the mo as I thought I was gunna have to go to A&E to get it taken out. Luckily DH managed to get a grip of it for me![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Well I am feeling emotional again. im 8DPO and did a test but got :bfn: but I suppose it could be a bit early to test for sure, will try again thursday. I have wine tasting booked in the evening so if im not preg I will have a bit a of a sesh :wine:to drown my sorrows/perk me up.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I have decided not to take the 3rd month of clomid next month as it makes me feel too emotional and crappy. So will have April at NTNP I think - Yeah right! I bet I dont. I just feel like I need a break from constently thinking about it all and questioning everything I do.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Never mind I will stop moaning now.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope you all have a great Monday and lots of :dust::dust::dust:to us all xxxxxxx
> [/FONT]

I think it's a brilliant idea to try again on Thursday-don't be discouraged by your negative result today. And if it's still negative, then you deserve a drink! This business is sooooooooooooooo stressful. However, I'd go with supreme positive thinking that Thursday will bring you good news!

I also think it's impossible not to obsess about this issue, and I am certain that has an adverse effect. So perhaps it might be a good idea to have a month off the Clomid-I hated taking it. It gave me a permanent headache and I came out with more spots than when I was a teenager. Don't blame you at all for wanting a month off. Just do what feels right for you!

My tip with removing the soft cup is to bear down as if you're going to the toilet, and even my stubby fingers can get around it. Works a treat! And less embarrassing than going to A&E!!! 

Babydust in buckets to you!
:thumbup::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to pop in really quick and tell you that my IUI went really well! I'm really really crampy right now so glad that I took the day off just to lounge around. I'm suppose to test on the 11th and I'm really going to try and relax over the next 2 weeks.
> 
> I also wanted to share that 2 months ago my dh started taking fertilaid for men his sperm count went from 39million to 51 million and his motlity got much better too. My dh was so excited!
> 
> I will check in tomorrow when I'm feeling better and catch up on everyone, thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.

Dear FM, 

Just wanted to wish you well and so much good luck with IUI. Really good idea to lounge around after the IUI-it's all so stressful anyway, it's a good idea just to have an excuse to relax. I've never had IUI, but I really hope the cramps are a good sign, and that they don't cause you too much discomfort.

Lots and lots of babydust to you! And good luck!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

FM,
Wonderful news! I was thinking about you today. How was Prince?

Ginger & Never,
Thanks for asking about me. I am 7DPO. Too soon to test, but I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms and I'm feeling discouraged. I have to go visit my friend tonight and her newborn girl ... Joy Amelia. They came home from the hospital today. I am so not in the mood. Isn't that awful? I hate that I feel this way. I will go and visit for a short while and bring a little gift. My other friend who has been trying for 3 years and is on her second IUI will find out tomorrow if she is pregnant and this weekend we are going on a women's meditative retreat. I so hope for her sake and her sweet husband that they get pregnant. I'd even rather delay getting good news this month if she can get PG. We meet with our RE on Wed morning to discuss what our strategy will be next month and I'm dreading hearing the hard reality that we need to do more and fast based on my test results. Where are you with your cycles?

I've been lurking, but not very good with responding. I'm sorry! :) I will pop back in after my attitude adjustment! LOL Those soft cups posts gave me a good laugh, though, so thanks for that! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lava, so sorry your feeling discouraged. :hugs: Still hoping you get that bfp though this month.

FM I'm really excited to hear that the IUI went well and also that dh had great news too. I bet he felt SO good! Praying for peace and strength through the 2ww.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Lavalux! I was just reading your post. It is not awful to feel that way about seeing your friend. It would be so hard for me to go visit a friend of mine that just gave birth. Because that is what we all want too. :)

I forgot to mention in my earlier post, that yesterday my dh found out that one of his friends and his wife are pregnant. He told my dh that they "were not even trying" to get pg. I guess he said that his wife is really bad at remembering to take her BC pills. I was bummed because he also said that they really did not want to have kids. Here we all are trying so hard...it just sucks.:cry: sorry but I don't understand.


----------



## lynnb

Well still not sure what the spotting was, maybe the scan irritated my cervix, but Af showed up last night :cry: so today is CD1 & it's back to SMEP for me


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Never!
> 
> After reading yuour post, I would definitely say that you should go with the flow as far as your holiday and ovulating is concerned. Two reasons (scientific hat on !): there are masses of statistical eveidence to suggest that people conceive when they are away on holiday as they are more relaxed; also, a friend of mine got pregnant on her honeymoon in the Far East, following a 16 hour flight! The other fact is that you don't want to waste an opportunity to get that BFP, so don't worry and enjoy your relaxing break!
> 
> As far as your job is concerend, maybe it won't be a bad thing at all if you are at home to take care of the bunlde of joy that is sure to be yours before long! What will be, will be! Finger crossed honey!!
> 
> I'm trying soft cups for second time today-just hoping I can get the dratted thing out this time, without breaking a finger (or nail!), or having to go to A&E-which I did suspect I'd have to do last time!!! It was a miracle I got it out, I tell you!!
> 
> Anyway, babydust toyou all the way! My class have turned up so I have to go! Thinking of you, Ax
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs:



Jocr said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi everyone -
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Happy Auntie &#8211; Oh hun, keep well and rest up. It is emotionally exhausting all of this and sorry for your loss. Xx :hugs:
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Future Mommie &#8211; How was Prince? I bet he was amazing _ i have always wanted to see him but he is hardly ever in the UK. :thumbup:
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Loveydoggies &#8211; Yep they sound like they are from the same family! Gits aren&#8217;t they. It was brought up again with me this weekend and it made me cry :cry:so maybe she will back off a bit but I doubt it as they are so oblivious to my feelings it seems. At least we know we aren&#8217;t alone!
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Hope your CBFM gives you BFP this month.:flower:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Andrea &#8211; Cool that your in a 30 day cycle now&#8211; fingers crossed for you. :happydance:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Nikki Leigh &#8211; OMG that must have been really painful &#8211; sneezing when you are full of needles isn&#8217;t too good either he he:nope::dohh: .
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I cant wait until next week for my next acupuncture apt, I have really missed it the past 2 weeks.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Dwrgi &#8211; Re the soft cups &#8211; I hear you :rofl:. I'm still l too scared to use them again at the mo as I thought I was gunna have to go to A&E to get it taken out. Luckily DH managed to get a grip of it for me![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Well I am feeling emotional again. im 8DPO and did a test but got :bfn: but I suppose it could be a bit early to test for sure, will try again thursday. I have wine tasting booked in the evening so if im not preg I will have a bit a of a sesh :wine:to drown my sorrows/perk me up.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I have decided not to take the 3rd month of clomid next month as it makes me feel too emotional and crappy. So will have April at NTNP I think - Yeah right! I bet I dont. I just feel like I need a break from constently thinking about it all and questioning everything I do.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Never mind I will stop moaning now.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I hope you all have a great Monday and lots of :dust::dust::dust:to us all xxxxxxx
> [/FONT]

No one ever moans on here, they vent and have every right to so vent away chick :hugs:



gingerbread said:


> Jocr 8dpo is still very early..dont give up hope yet[-X! And hopefully you wont even have to worry about clomid & next cycle anyway FX'd. Enjoy the wine tasting sounds yummy!
> 
> FM GOOD LUCK ON IUI TODAY!!!! So exciting:wohoo:. Have a relaxing day after & let all those follies do their job. How was the concert? I bet he was amazing.
> 
> HA still thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi your soft cups stories crack me up! I havent had the courage to try those & my DH said absolutely not after I read about them to him. Good luck with todays!
> 
> Nikki Ive never tried accupuncture but am thinking about it if this cycle doesnt wok..hopefully i wont get any foot cramps:haha:!! Hope all is well.
> 
> Luvmydoggies sorry about AF. So now on to the next cycle..hope you have better luck with the fm this time around. So frustrating when DH's have to go out of town when they are needed at home!! Mine is now aloud out of town for work ONLY after we missed a few months for fun(golf,hunting,fishing trips) He is now on a short leash:haha:
> 
> Never I hear ya about the whole trip thing. I personally dont fly in the 2ww & actually try not to fly at ALL if possible as I am terrified to fly(panic attacks) The only 2 times I didnt ovulate in the past year or so were the 2 trips we went on! Thats just me though(a freak) and sooo many others do just fine & even come home knocked up! Im glad AF is back to normal for you! Good luck & FX'd!!!
> 
> Missyt are you feeling better! Hope your trip was good & want to hear all about that brand new neice!!
> 
> Lava & lynnb & anyone I left out.. how are you ladies?? Where are you at in your cycles? Sorry havent checked in for a couple days & am soooo far behind!
> 
> AFM I have appt on friday to check size & # of follies followed by 4th iui either sun or monday[-o&lt;
> 
> :dust: to all!

Good luck on Friday, we are all crossing our fingers :)



lynnb said:


> Gingerbread - Thanks for asking after me. I'm fine but a little confused at the moment, I'm not too sure what's going on. I had a transvaginal pelvic scan last Tues pm & have been spotting since Wed pm (7dpo), not enough to fill even a liner, just a few drops here & there and occasionally when I wipe (sorry tmi), but enough for me to be a little concerned about as I'm not really expecting AF until wed/thurs this week, that's if my cycle is back to normal after last mc. The spotting stopped last night so no idea what to think, I will probably wait until Fri & if AF hasn't shown her ugly head then I'll test.
> 
> Hope your follies are growing well, keeping fx'd for you & missyt.
> 
> FM - Hope your iui went ok this morning hun
> 
> Never - Try not to worry about your job, as you said what will be will be, just enjoy all the :sex: :winkwink: and your trip away
> 
> Luvmydoggies - Sorry AF showed, hope this her last month visiting you for quite a while :hugs:
> 
> Jocr - It's not over till AF shows, don't lose hope huni, just wait a few more days & then test again.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone
> 
> Sending you all trucks loads of really sticky :dust:

Will be loving the trip away thanks...be just what we need after the pants start to the year :flower: and I'm not even thinking about the job. Sorry that the witch showed her face :hugs:



missyt said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm back from my trip visiting my neice and boy does it make me want my own baby even more. She is just the sweetest thing and makes her mommy and daddy so happy. I miss her already.
> 
> Skye, that is great news that you are all clear to start this next cycle. I bet you are so relieved about the news. FX'd for you.
> 
> Ginger, that is good you are feeling better. I feel better too. Luckily the baby has the sniffles before I even went down there. I'm thinking mine could've been allergies. How else are you feeling otherwise?
> 
> FM, your follies sound wonderful! I think this is going to be your month. Best of luck on your IUI today. Thinking about you.
> 
> HA, I understand you needing a break. TTC is so hard, especially when you have other stressor in your life.
> 
> AFM, today is my last day of clomid and I do the gonal-f injection tonight. I go in Wednesday for more bw/us and hopefully my IUI will be this weekend. After seeing that baby, I really hope I get the BFP this time. My neice really needs a cousin around her age.

I loove seeing babies and my pregnant friends (I'm sure I'm the complete opposite to the norm though :wacko:) I'm seeing a friend who is 36 weeks pregnant tomorrow and love feeling her son move around inside her. Makes me want my own little one even more though :thumbup:



luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies:hi:
> 
> Hi Neversaynever- Thank you! I know I wish there were more days too!
> I also agree with what dwrgi said-just go with the flow and have heard the same about when couples go on vacation, they come back pregnant. Here's lots of :dust: for you!:flower:
> 
> Hi Jocr- I'm so sorry your feeling down! I wish all of us :bfp: very soon with all the stuff we have gone through. The in-laws made you cry, that is just horrible. That makes me :grr: They simply don't understand how hard this is. I hope your mil backs off. My Mil is a pain in my....and she drives me to want to this ](*,) Sending you big:hugs:.:dust:
> 
> Hi Gingerbread- Thank you- yes it is frustrating. He is lucky it is for work or I would be having a :hissy: fit. I read what you wrote about flying :plane:. I have panic attacks too! The last time I flew, it was to Vegas 1998 and it is only a 45 min flight.:brat: Wishing you have great numbers and follies!!!!!:dust:
> 
> Futuremommie- Good luck today- will be thinking about you and sending lots of positive thoughts that you get your :bfp:.:dust:
> 
> Lynnb- I would be really thankful if it didn't show up next month. It would be a blessing. Maybe it's implantation spotting, since it is coming before your af.
> Sending lots of postive thoughts your way.:dust:
> 
> Dwrgi- I'm going to attempt to use the instead cups again this month since I need to catch all of dh :spermy: hoping there are some that can find there way!!!! I imagine they are like him-never asking for directions.:rofl: last time I thought I had the greatest idea :dance: ...and I put preseed around the rim of the cup thinking It will be easier to put in....I was wrong.. :nope: it made the darn thing too slippery and that was comedy in itself. So will not do that this time.:dohh:
> dh and I were laughing so hard when I told him that I think it's lost :dohh: Then I started to panic. Before I bought them, I read some reviews and there was a lady who went to the emergency room to have it taken out! Can you imagine. I figured well, that is why I have dh. sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Hello to everyone and hope I did not leave anybody out.

Thanks you hun :flower:



FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to pop in really quick and tell you that my IUI went really well! I'm really really crampy right now so glad that I took the day off just to lounge around. I'm suppose to test on the 11th and I'm really going to try and relax over the next 2 weeks.
> 
> I also wanted to share that 2 months ago my dh started taking fertilaid for men his sperm count went from 39million to 51 million and his motlity got much better too. My dh was so excited!
> 
> I will check in tomorrow when I'm feeling better and catch up on everyone, thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.

Come on FM...you can do it, we are all really hoping for a BFP for you :flower:



lavalux said:


> FM,
> Wonderful news! I was thinking about you today. How was Prince?
> 
> Ginger & Never,
> Thanks for asking about me. I am 7DPO. Too soon to test, but I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms and I'm feeling discouraged. I have to go visit my friend tonight and her newborn girl ... Joy Amelia. They came home from the hospital today. I am so not in the mood. Isn't that awful? I hate that I feel this way. I will go and visit for a short while and bring a little gift. My other friend who has been trying for 3 years and is on her second IUI will find out tomorrow if she is pregnant and this weekend we are going on a women's meditative retreat. I so hope for her sake and her sweet husband that they get pregnant. I'd even rather delay getting good news this month if she can get PG. We meet with our RE on Wed morning to discuss what our strategy will be next month and I'm dreading hearing the hard reality that we need to do more and fast based on my test results. Where are you with your cycles?
> 
> I've been lurking, but not very good with responding. I'm sorry! :) I will pop back in after my attitude adjustment! LOL Those soft cups posts gave me a good laugh, though, so thanks for that! :)

We all lurk at times hun as we either feel we have nothing to contribute, lack of time, not feeling sociable etc etc and you know what? We are all entitled to it so you lurk away, we are all here to help you keep positive on the difficult moments that this journey throws at us :hugs:

AFM...well we wnet for another long walk yesterday and we are back on track and hoping to to get our BFP this month after all!

I told OH that I had looked around on here and had some sound advice from lovely ladies (that's you lot) and that I felt we should just go with the flow. He's has happily agreed and I am so happy! This means that I should be O'ing around the 9th/10th so lots of :sex: before we go away. It will also mean that AF is due to show on the last day of our holiday so she won't ruin the hol if she decides to show her ugly mush :)


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> FM,
> Wonderful news! I was thinking about you today. How was Prince?
> 
> Ginger & Never,
> Thanks for asking about me. I am 7DPO. Too soon to test, but I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms and I'm feeling discouraged. I have to go visit my friend tonight and her newborn girl ... Joy Amelia. They came home from the hospital today. I am so not in the mood. Isn't that awful? I hate that I feel this way. I will go and visit for a short while and bring a little gift. My other friend who has been trying for 3 years and is on her second IUI will find out tomorrow if she is pregnant and this weekend we are going on a women's meditative retreat. I so hope for her sake and her sweet husband that they get pregnant. I'd even rather delay getting good news this month if she can get PG. We meet with our RE on Wed morning to discuss what our strategy will be next month and I'm dreading hearing the hard reality that we need to do more and fast based on my test results. Where are you with your cycles?
> 
> I've been lurking, but not very good with responding. I'm sorry! :) I will pop back in after my attitude adjustment! LOL Those soft cups posts gave me a good laugh, though, so thanks for that! :)

Dear Lava

I know exactly how you feel about friends being PG when you're so desperate to conceive yourself. My best friend fell pregnant on the first month of trying with her second baby-it was hard as she hadn't been that bothered about having a baby, and decided to go for it so that her little girl had a sibling! She and her DH don't exactly get on either! I've had to step away from seeing her as I find it so upsetting-I really hope she understands, she's been with me on this journey for over three years, so I think she'll understand. It's so hard though, and I feel mean doing this, but I can't put myself through it, and decided I had to put myself first!

Hey-be strong about the meeting. My thoughts are that if somebody else is helping you, it takes the pressure off you and DH. If there is a problem, they will know what to do, to make it happen, so try and be positive. I think that feeling low is part and parcel of this process-try not to be too hard on yourself. Enjoy your retreat-sounds amazing!!

I think I'm about to ovulate-tomorrow or Wednesday, so I'm going to DTD tonight-stick my legs in the air for as long as I can before falling over, get the ole soft cups out (and in), take my daily junior aspirin to help things stick, and GO FOR IT!!!! 

Take care of yourself and stay positive.
Babydust all the way to you!
:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Jocr

gingerbread said:


> Lynnb so you are saying you're 12dpo today? If so could it have been IB since it was from 7dpo-11? I havent a clue since Ive never experienced it but from the site lava gave me to go to it truley can be either(IB or AF) and really its just a guessing game:growlmad: But it started last week...hmm. Are you worried the scan had anything to do with it? As you can see I have NO clue and basically am rambling!!! Hoping its good news though FX'd
> 
> Welcome back missyt! I know how great it feels holding those newborns & oh how good they smell(the same way puppy breath smells good to some but not all) I take my last dose of letrozole today & onto gonal f tomorrow. I do the injections for three days before my next bw/us on fri. Do you only have to do one gonal f shot?
> 
> Hi skye:hi: When do you go home? Mom still doing well?

OMG you are the only other person that I know that thinks that about puppy breath....so cute. Thought it was just me xx


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi - Thank you for your kind words, it really helps having all you ladies to talk to. :flower: Positive thinking & thanks for the tip xx Get those legs in the air like you just dont care :laugh2:

FM - rest up and take it easy :hugs:

Lavalux - oww have a lovely time at the retreat, sounds great. Oh & ive been told not to worry if we dont see/feel any preg symptons as some people do and some people dont. If your anything like me every twinge or feeling I symptom spot. Good luck hun.

Never - thank you for being sweet. Must remember its venting. xx


Jo xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Luvmydoggies- I'msorry af showed! I know what you man about people who don't have to try and end up pg and then when they say there didn't really want a child, it's like someone cut me with a knife. Hang in there though we are all going to get our bfp!!

Never- I think you should go with the flow and enjoy your holiday away with your dh, who knows you may come back pg!!! FX

Jocr- Omg! Prince was awesome, hands down the best concert I've ever seen!!! Hun it's way too early to test so don't be discouraged!!! I do understand about taking a break sometimes you just need i to regroup and re-energize. 

Ginger- I hope those follies are growing growing! FX for your bfp keep us posted on the progress

Missyt- I hope your follies are growing too, you are right, your neice needs a little cousin! FX for your bfp

Lavalux- Enjoy your retreat, it sounds awesome. 7dpo is still really early to feel any symptoms, don't give up! Its always hard to hear when others are pg it doesn't make you a bad person, it makes you human especially when you are trying everything you know to get your bfp! Don't beat yourself up about it, just make a short visit drop off your gift and make an excuse to cut your visit short until you are ready to visit longer.

Lynnb- I'm so sorry AF showed.

AFM- as you know I had my IUI yesterday, afterwards all seemed fine but around 2:30 yesterday, I started having cramps which got really bad as the afternoon went on, my ovaries were so sore and painful and nothing seemed to work, I was really worried that I was hyperstimulating and I still think I might have a mild case of it. Finally around 9 last night I started to get a little relief but even today I still feel really bloated and achey. I feel like I'm walking hunched over. This sucks! but I know that if I get my bfp it will be all worth it. Tomorrow I start progesterone suppositories and I take them until 4/11 I test and if it's negative I stop, if it's positive I continue.


----------



## skye2010

I'm in Istanbul airport waiting to fly. Just typing in my pokey phone so i'll catch up with everyone tomorrow :) Missed u all.

Fm, did u check with the dr what was that pain? It might be worth having a phone call. I don't know iui side effects so I have no idea what the pain would be. Hugs... I'm really hopeful for you this month, you had good sized follicles. Xxx 

Can't remember who was worried about flying, but flying is perfectly ok with normal pregnancy, but some drs claim not good for ivf pregnancy since. My 2 other clinics don't mind the patient flying after conceiving and the first check after ivf. Only the current clinic opposes flying before the pregnancy is 3 months. Also some suggest to avoid security xray machines while pregnant and ask for being searched manually. I think I would do that.


----------



## FutureMommie

Sky- I did call the dr and it's just as I suspected I have a mild case of hyperstimulations. The dr suggested rest, feet elevated, and lots of gatorade. He said that yesterday and today are probably the worst of it. With my good response to the medications, and the size of the follicles along with the ovidrel shot this is normal but if I wasn't feeling better in a few days or if I noticed shortness of breath to call back and I would need to come in to be checked out. I'm at work and thinking that I may be going home soon.


----------



## lynnb

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- as you know I had my IUI yesterday, afterwards all seemed fine but around 2:30 yesterday, I started having cramps which got really bad as the afternoon went on, my ovaries were so sore and painful and nothing seemed to work, I was really worried that I was hyperstimulating and I still think I might have a mild case of it. Finally around 9 last night I started to get a little relief but even today I still feel really bloated and achey. I feel like I'm walking hunched over. This sucks! but I know that if I get my bfp it will be all worth it. Tomorrow I start progesterone suppositories and I take them until 4/11 I test and if it's negative I stop, if it's positive I continue.

Good luck, really hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Ginger, yesterday was my last day of clomid and I did one gonal-f shot last night. I don't do anything today but I go in for bw/us tomorrow. I think they will tell me if I need to take the other gonal-f shot or not. I did get two. I also have ovidrel which I will take after they tell me when. Good luck with your appointment Friday. :thumbup:

FM, that is great news about DH's sperm! I bet that makes you feel better. With how many follies you had, the size and DH's increase in his swimmies, I really think this is your month. :happydance:

Lava, I know how frustrated you are. The only reason I wasn't discouraged when visiting my baby neice is because my brother and SIL will be 42 this year and have been married for 16 years. I was happy for them because they have been together so long and FINALLY have a child now. I get frustrated when it comes so easily to some people. Keep your head up. You aren't alone. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Marvellous news FM!!! All the very best and I am praying for a BFP for you.... in fact darn it I am praying for all of you to get your BFP!! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

On my phone so excuse me if I'm saying the wrong thing tithe wrong people!

missyT good luck for tomorrow, I'm not up to all the medical terms/shots etc but hope all will be good for your BFP :flower:

FM so glad this is all looking like a mega positive month, my fingers are really crossed for you

Lava I hope you enjoy your retreat, we all need time away to collect our thoughts 

Skye you're almost back with us! It was me who was going on about flying. Putting it bluntly, we will either be returning from Vegas with a BFP or AF (I'm hoping the BFP but we shall see)

Padbrat it's lovely to are how well you are doing

Hugs to everyone

A xXx


----------



## luvmydoggies

lynnb said:


> Well still not sure what the spotting was, maybe the scan irritated my cervix, but Af showed up last night :cry: so today is CD1 & it's back to SMEP for me

I'm sorry af showed. :growlmad: I'm on CD3, so we are pretty close. Hoping for bfp's for both of us.:flower:

Hi Skye, glad your coming back home!

Dwrgi- I also had to cut ties with a friend of mine recently. It just got to be too much negativity. She has a 2yr old and a 5yr old both boys. She didn't have to try very hard, got pg very quickly both times. Every time, I would talk to her she would complain about how bad her boys were and how hard it is to be a mommy. The last conversation that really did it for me was...she said don't have kids, you will hate it. If you want, you can have mine. WTF? She knows that my dh and I have been trying for so long and here she has two adorable little boys and doesn't even appreciate them. It made me sick. She was also on my FB...and complained every day about her kids. So I decided not be friends with her because, I felt that she was toxic and negative. I'm at a point in my life where I want positive vibes and thoughts around me. That's why I feel so lucky to have found you ladies. You are all like my best friends because you all support one another.

Wishing you all lot's of :dust:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Good luck to *FM*! Glad your hyperstim wasn't too severe. You are in my thoughts. I'm sure Prince was wonderful, as I just saw him myself last month for the third time (I wasn't going to go, but when he added a third show, I just couldn't resist, LOL). 

Sorry to see the witch show up *LynnB* and *Lovemydoggies.* Positive thoughts for next cycle!

Good luck to *MissyT* and *Ginger *on your final shots for this cycle. Lots of positive thoughts to you.

*Lava:* I've been keeping a low baby profile too. Fortunately I only have one friend with a baby at the moment (and I really need to check on her, as I went to the shower, so I know the baby must be here by now, :shy:). But I sort of avoid the women at my job with preg bellies. 

:dance: Hi to *Jocr, Dwigi, Skye*, and *Padbrat*.

AFM: I had been hoping that with the addition of acupuncture, and the progesterone cream (OTC) that I could avoid PMS now. Unfortunately, that is not the case--I feel like my ovaries are in a little battle with each other-a few times I've had to walk a bit hunched over. Also have the sore boobs, although they are not as bad as they can be. And the bloat, and on and on. That's just unfortunate.

Also, my mom got me a Sony eReader for my birthday, so I purchased a book called _Hannah's Hope_. It's not a new book, but it's about a woman (couple's) struggle with infertility from the perspective of Hannah from the Bible. I'm only on the second chapter, but really enjoying the book so far. This gal had like three angel babies and a number of adoptions fall through. I wanted to read it to get some perspective and take "me" out of the equation (what "I" want, when "I" want it, and that somehow if I don't become a biological mom that I'm not God's favored child). I've never been a fan of digital reading (love the feel of paper in my hand), but the big advantage is that no one knows that I'm reading, so it's easier to read a book like this and keep it to myself! :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> HA so sorry about your auntie :hugs: and I hope the break from here and ttc gives you a much needed peaceful time that you deserve. I am only just about to venture in to actually ttc for the first time and already feeling stressed!
> Your wonderful words and reassurance will be missed but we will all be here (or in the graduates lol) ready to comfort and to support you when you come back.
> 
> FM them follies are looking good woop woop
> 
> Skye glad your better and can start your treatments again, good that family has been bearable and you'll soon be home.
> 
> On my phone and can't remember which two of you you are poorly :doh: think it was missyT and... Oh pants well I hope you're better soon though :flower:
> 
> Lava, can't remember where you are in the cycle but hope all is good?
> 
> Someone has some rubbish news regarding their DH SA analysis, :hugs: the girls are right, it only takes on of the the buggers to get there, keep smiling hun
> 
> :hi: to gingerbread, jocr, dwirgli and anyone else I've missed!
> 
> AFM AF is all over the place, thought it was finished then she reappeared yesterday so still counting Wednesday a CD1. It means that my cycle after my ERPC was 30 days which is normal so I'm thankful for that. It also mean I have to persuade my OH to :sex: more before we go away in the middle of April so we can enjoy our break away and :sex: because we want to, not just because we need to!
> Also there are lots of redundancies being made at work (especially the education department which I'm in) so I could be out of a job come the end of summer. Ideally I don't want to be on the hit list but twenty of us have to go out of 65 and that means a third! Ah well, see what the future holds and what will be will be :)
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Andrea xXx
> 
> Thank you so much for this-it made me smile!!! I tried soft cups for the first time this weekend-you will not believe the amount of sperm that was caught in the cup when I pulled it out, twelve hours later...!! So, I'd sticking with this-if my DH's sperm are few and far between, I don't want them swimming down the wrong way!!!
> 
> Great news that your cycle is back to 30 days-it's the last thing you want for THAT to start being erratic too. Then you're not sure when you ovulate, and you start worrying about short luteal phases... well, I do anyway, but I'm worrying about anything about my cycle and DH now since started this process. I hope you have a lovely break-sounds like just the ticket. And, as for work, cross that bridge when you get to it-who's to say you won't be the 40 whose jobs are safe?? Positive thinking!!
> 
> Have a great week!
> x:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops look what I called you :dohh: Dwrgi!!
> 
> Well after all that we went on a walk this afternoon and that's when we do all our serious talking! OH is concerned that flying long haul in early pregnancy might be damaging for the baby and is thinking we should wait to try till we get back. This trip was booked when I was pregnant as our last trip away before having the baby and I would have been 21 weeks pregnant :cry:
> I'd be due to get AF on the day we fly back home so not sure what to do. OH is not going to last without :sex: until we get to Vegas so we might just go with the flow and see what happens. I'll be testing with OPK to find out when I ovulate for piece of mind as never did see a smiley face before getting pregnant!
> 
> Well done on using the cups, I think I'd be peeing myself with laughter trying to use those :haha: we laughed loads with having my legs in the air lol
> 
> I have no worries about my job. I am fortunate that OH has his own business and we are comfortable so if I do get the boot, hopefully getting a BFP by my original due date will soften the blow :thumbup:
> 
> Boo it's back to work tomorrow
> 
> Have a great week to you too :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Never!
> 
> After reading yuour post, I would definitely say that you should go with the flow as far as your holiday and ovulating is concerned. Two reasons (scientific hat on !): there are masses of statistical eveidence to suggest that people conceive when they are away on holiday as they are more relaxed; also, a friend of mine got pregnant on her honeymoon in the Far East, following a 16 hour flight! The other fact is that you don't want to waste an opportunity to get that BFP, so don't worry and enjoy your relaxing break!
> 
> As far as your job is concerend, maybe it won't be a bad thing at all if you are at home to take care of the bunlde of joy that is sure to be yours before long! What will be, will be! Finger crossed honey!!
> 
> I'm trying soft cups for second time today-just hoping I can get the dratted thing out this time, without breaking a finger (or nail!), or having to go to A&E-which I did suspect I'd have to do last time!!! It was a miracle I got it out, I tell you!!
> 
> Anyway, babydust toyou all the way! My class have turned up so I have to go! Thinking of you, Ax
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Dwrgi how did the soft cups go this time :haha:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> HA so sorry about your auntie :hugs: and I hope the break from here and ttc gives you a much needed peaceful time that you deserve. I am only just about to venture in to actually ttc for the first time and already feeling stressed!
> Your wonderful words and reassurance will be missed but we will all be here (or in the graduates lol) ready to comfort and to support you when you come back.
> 
> FM them follies are looking good woop woop
> 
> Skye glad your better and can start your treatments again, good that family has been bearable and you'll soon be home.
> 
> On my phone and can't remember which two of you you are poorly :doh: think it was missyT and... Oh pants well I hope you're better soon though :flower:
> 
> Lava, can't remember where you are in the cycle but hope all is good?
> 
> Someone has some rubbish news regarding their DH SA analysis, :hugs: the girls are right, it only takes on of the the buggers to get there, keep smiling hun
> 
> :hi: to gingerbread, jocr, dwirgli and anyone else I've missed!
> 
> AFM AF is all over the place, thought it was finished then she reappeared yesterday so still counting Wednesday a CD1. It means that my cycle after my ERPC was 30 days which is normal so I'm thankful for that. It also mean I have to persuade my OH to :sex: more before we go away in the middle of April so we can enjoy our break away and :sex: because we want to, not just because we need to!
> Also there are lots of redundancies being made at work (especially the education department which I'm in) so I could be out of a job come the end of summer. Ideally I don't want to be on the hit list but twenty of us have to go out of 65 and that means a third! Ah well, see what the future holds and what will be will be :)
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Andrea xXx
> 
> Thank you so much for this-it made me smile!!! I tried soft cups for the first time this weekend-you will not believe the amount of sperm that was caught in the cup when I pulled it out, twelve hours later...!! So, I'd sticking with this-if my DH's sperm are few and far between, I don't want them swimming down the wrong way!!!
> 
> Great news that your cycle is back to 30 days-it's the last thing you want for THAT to start being erratic too. Then you're not sure when you ovulate, and you start worrying about short luteal phases... well, I do anyway, but I'm worrying about anything about my cycle and DH now since started this process. I hope you have a lovely break-sounds like just the ticket. And, as for work, cross that bridge when you get to it-who's to say you won't be the 40 whose jobs are safe?? Positive thinking!!
> 
> Have a great week!
> x:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops look what I called you :dohh: Dwrgi!!
> 
> Well after all that we went on a walk this afternoon and that's when we do all our serious talking! OH is concerned that flying long haul in early pregnancy might be damaging for the baby and is thinking we should wait to try till we get back. This trip was booked when I was pregnant as our last trip away before having the baby and I would have been 21 weeks pregnant :cry:
> I'd be due to get AF on the day we fly back home so not sure what to do. OH is not going to last without :sex: until we get to Vegas so we might just go with the flow and see what happens. I'll be testing with OPK to find out when I ovulate for piece of mind as never did see a smiley face before getting pregnant!
> 
> Well done on using the cups, I think I'd be peeing myself with laughter trying to use those :haha: we laughed loads with having my legs in the air lol
> 
> I have no worries about my job. I am fortunate that OH has his own business and we are comfortable so if I do get the boot, hopefully getting a BFP by my original due date will soften the blow :thumbup:
> 
> Boo it's back to work tomorrow
> 
> Have a great week to you too :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Never!
> 
> After reading yuour post, I would definitely say that you should go with the flow as far as your holiday and ovulating is concerned. Two reasons (scientific hat on !): there are masses of statistical eveidence to suggest that people conceive when they are away on holiday as they are more relaxed; also, a friend of mine got pregnant on her honeymoon in the Far East, following a 16 hour flight! The other fact is that you don't want to waste an opportunity to get that BFP, so don't worry and enjoy your relaxing break!
> 
> As far as your job is concerend, maybe it won't be a bad thing at all if you are at home to take care of the bunlde of joy that is sure to be yours before long! What will be, will be! Finger crossed honey!!
> 
> I'm trying soft cups for second time today-just hoping I can get the dratted thing out this time, without breaking a finger (or nail!), or having to go to A&E-which I did suspect I'd have to do last time!!! It was a miracle I got it out, I tell you!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, babydust toyou all the way! My class have turned up so I have to go! Thinking of you, Ax
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dwrgi how did the soft cups go this time :haha:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Hello! How are you? I hope you had a good day.. I'm trying to avoid the footie on TV and have been listening to Duran Duran's new CD-it is brilliant! Took me back to being a teenager in the 80s (showing my age now!!).

I am going to get the good old cups going on later! I reckon from two tests that I have done that my LH SURGE will occur tomorrow, so DH and I are going to DTD in readiness! I do get into a panic at getting the blooming thing out, but the best approach is to 'bear down' and it almost practicalely shoots out (well, not quite, but it's much easier than rummaging around (sorry, TMI).

Some 'Yes Baby' that I ordered online arrived today too. Interesting idea-you have 5 ovulation strips (just like the cheapie ones you get on Amazon), 7 (I think) sperm friendly lubes that you apply before and during you ov (these are supposed to encourage sperm to thrive in a potentially hostile environment-DH's sperm need severe molly-coddling it seems to me), and then three post ovulation lubricants that are supposed to be good for restoring vaginal ph to its normal balance. 

They were expensive at £25, but it's worth a shot. So-sperm friendly lube, DTD, legs in air, whap the cup in and then hope the little monkeys haha:) enjoy the now welcoming environment that I am providing for them. Fingers crossed! :happydance::happydance:

How are you getting along??

Anyway, I hope that everybody is okay on here-we all deserve our BFPs so here's just keeping everything crossed that we all get our BFPs SOONER RATHER THAN LATER! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Take care, and let me know how you're getting on!
Babydust all the way!
x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Sky- I did call the dr and it's just as I suspected I have a mild case of hyperstimulations. The dr suggested rest, feet elevated, and lots of gatorade. He said that yesterday and today are probably the worst of it. With my good response to the medications, and the size of the follicles along with the ovidrel shot this is normal but if I wasn't feeling better in a few days or if I noticed shortness of breath to call back and I would need to come in to be checked out. I'm at work and thinking that I may be going home soon.

Don't want to get you too excited but I've heard REALLY good things from close friends about hyperstimulating after release.:happydance: I'm praying REALLY REALLY REALLY hard!!:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

You ladies are so supportive, I'm praying for all of you! 

Nikki- I've read Hannah's Hope and really enjoyed it, it gave me a different perspective!

MA- I prayed for peace today! Peace thru this 2ww! I hope you are right! 

Missyt- of course my Hubby was so proud about his increased sperm count!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey ladies, I'm sorry to suddenly pop up to vent but I'm not sure where else to put this -
(For those of you who haven't met me I've been lurking for the last few months while I've been trying to lose weight)
So, I went to see my Doctor to ask about getting a prescription for Orlistat to help with the weight loss & he was asking me what the FS had said. When I told him that they'd said IVF was the only option he said he thought that our local authority had suspended funding for IVF. I came home & had a look online & he's right - they definitely aren't funding any IVF until 2012 & even then its dependent on the results of a government report. So unless we suddenly bounce back from recession there will be no IVF for us. I also found out that when Trafford (Local authority) was funding IVF they were only offering 1 round rather than the 3 that the nhs recommend. 
Have pretty much resigned myself to living without children.

Sorry for that - hope everyone (old & new) is well xx


----------



## Claireyb1

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to suddenly pop up to vent but I'm not sure where else to put this -
> (For those of you who haven't met me I've been lurking for the last few months while I've been trying to lose weight)
> So, I went to see my Doctor to ask about getting a prescription for Orlistat to help with the weight loss & he was asking me what the FS had said. When I told him that they'd said IVF was the only option he said he thought that our local authority had suspended funding for IVF. I came home & had a look online & he's right - they definitely aren't funding any IVF until 2012 & even then its dependent on the results of a government report. So unless we suddenly bounce back from recession there will be no IVF for us. I also found out that when Trafford (Local authority) was funding IVF they were only offering 1 round rather than the 3 that the nhs recommend.
> Have pretty much resigned myself to living without children.
> 
> Sorry for that - hope everyone (old & new) is well xx

Oh Twinkle, that really is rubbish news! I'm sorry that the goal posts have been moved, so not fair.
Is there no way around this problem? stupid question I know:dohh: I guess far short of moving to somewhere who are funding ivf, I don't know what to suggest?
I wish you luck in your journey and I hope that something good happens for you to enable you to have your baby.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Luvmydoggies, I don't blame you for cutting that friend off. How inconsiderate of her to make those comments knowing how badly you want your own child. Its sad seeing so many parents who could care less or just brush off their children. On of my brothers has 3 children and he is a great father. He is divorced from their mother but it seems to me that the only reason she had children was for the status and keeping up with her friends. Whenever I see her around them she yells at them or forcing them into doing things they don't want to do. Don't even get me started on my stepson's mother. That would take up a whole page.

Twinkle, that is a bunch of crap about the IVF funding. And what a way to find out. We are having a recession here too in the U.S. I wish things would just pick back up everywhere. Don't give up hope. And feel free to vent anytime.

AFM, I went for my bw/us today. I had 5 good follies with the biggest one being 18 mm. I'm waiting for the nurse to call with my bw results to see if I should trigger tonight. If I do, the IUI will be on Friday. If not, I have to go in for more monitoring tomorrow and the IUI will be on Saturday. I'm trying not to get to excited. I have to travel for work next week so I think that will make the 2ww go by faster.


----------



## FutureMommie

Twinkle- I wish I had words to make you feel better I'm sending (((hugs))) your way.

Missyt- Grow follies, Grow!!!! Fx for you!!!!! I want to be your bump buddy!

AFM- I'm still feeling pretty crapy today too but I'm at work, My RE says that what I'm experiencing with the hyperstimulation is normal especially since I had such good response to the meds and a different combination. she suggested I drink gatorade and rest as much as possible, I'm so sick of gatorade already. Tonight I start the progesterone suppositories. All of this will be worth it if I get my bfp on April 11th or before. The nurse did throw in that if I'm pg the hyperstimulation could return....ugh!


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Hi Twinkle1975*- I'm new to this board, I have only been on it for a few weeks, so I hope you don't mind me responding to your post. I am so sorry to hear what your doctor said. If you were promised IVF is there some way that they can still honor it? I'm in the U.S. so I'm sure how the U.K. health system works. I'm really hoping that your doctor was wrong. Is there someone you can call to verify it? Please don't give up, there has to be some way.

*Missyt*- Thank you! One of my mutual friends thinks that I'm overreacting-(she also has children) and says that I just don't understand b/c I don't have kids. Nice! It just boggles my mind how many people out there have kids who don't appreciate how lucky they are... and we all struggle. I know this is silly to say, but it's so not fair!


----------



## luvmydoggies

:hi: Ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Twinkle--we could hold a BnB TTC >35 donation--I bet we'll raise enough for private IVF! :). I'm very sorry to hear this news. I have faith that another door will open for you if this one closes. 

FM: You can also drink Pedialyte style drinks instead of Gatorade--the strawberry and mango flavors aren't that bad. :D

Bon chance MissyT.

AFM: Nothing to report. PMS symptoms for the most part seem to have gone away. I only felt nauseous and a little crampy this morn when I did my Kinect Dance Central workout. :happydance: I wonder if my AF will be a bit early since the PMS went away?


----------



## wish4babybump

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry to suddenly pop up to vent but I'm not sure where else to put this -
> (For those of you who haven't met me I've been lurking for the last few months while I've been trying to lose weight)
> So, I went to see my Doctor to ask about getting a prescription for Orlistat to help with the weight loss & he was asking me what the FS had said. When I told him that they'd said IVF was the only option he said he thought that our local authority had suspended funding for IVF. I came home & had a look online & he's right - they definitely aren't funding any IVF until 2012 & even then its dependent on the results of a government report. So unless we suddenly bounce back from recession there will be no IVF for us. I also found out that when Trafford (Local authority) was funding IVF they were only offering 1 round rather than the 3 that the nhs recommend.
> Have pretty much resigned myself to living without children.
> 
> Sorry for that - hope everyone (old & new) is well xx

HI,
I'm new here but I just had to say do not give up. I know of people who were simply told they would never get pregnant, but then "accidently" became pregnant. I don't know your whole story and trying to lose wieght can be one of the hardest things to do (I'm sure you have heard it all before)but just take it day by day, don't be too hard on yourself. Losing 5 pounds is better than gaining, and losing just 10 pounds does so much benefit for your health in general. I know If I lose weight it might help but I struggle everyday, then I feel guilty and think maybe I don't want a baby bad enough, but I know I do.
Please do not give up, we all look to each other for hope.:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

:flower:Hi everyone

Lava, how was the baby visit? Hope it was better than u were dreading. Hope both you and your other friend have the BFP soon. x

LynB, how are you feeling hun?

MA pls update the new perinologists decision when you see him. Hope all is good.

Nevernever enjoy the much deserved holiday. You really need to take off your hat in Vegas cause it's such a crazy plc hahahaha! :))) Some come back married and hope u come back preggy.

FM hope the swelling has eased off and you are in a good place. 2 more days for the weekend and then you can put your feet up and relax for 2 days. Keep well hun. I will watch a few Prince videos once I finish typing xxx

Missy and Ginger how is the eggs doing? What size and how many?
Missy I'm glad your visit to your Sill went well. It's so nice to hold a little bb and listen to their funny noises :))) I just love it.

I'm sending good wishes and prayers to all IUI girls Missy, Ginger and FM... :dust::dust:

Hi Padbrat how is everything hun? Do you have any morning sickness etc?

Luvy good idea to cut out all the negativity off your life at the moment. Well done and don't feel you owe an explanation to other people cause not all can understand how stressful it is to TTC. I feel sorry for that woman's children. She obviously doesn't have a clue how to communicate with them or have any control over them. She has a whole life in front of her that she needs to spend with them and it doesn't sound very positive at all. Sounds like she draws the misery on herself.

Nikki sorry I can't remember due to being out of the loop for so long. Where r u at with the cycle hun? How's TTc going?

Dwrgi, can't believe that Duran Duran's back. I'm sure all girls here can remember the good old Duran Duran. Hahahahahaaaa.... 

Twinky I'm sorry about the horrible news. That's such a bloody bullsh...t I don't know what to say hun. Some of these government cuts are awful. I don't know if there is anyway you can oppose to the decision. There must be more women in your local area who are effected. I wonder if local radio, or a demonstration walk would help. That is so faul. How can you be deprived off a treatment other women can have in a different part of the country. This is so unfair. You must do sthg about it. xxx

AFM I'm happy that I'm finally back to normal routine :)

My trip was all right. Mum had some side effects but it wasn't that bad at all. It was good that I went there cause she really needed the support. My brother and his wife has been quite unpleasant to her since they had a baby son. Wouldn't let her hold the baby and made horrible childish comments to her. My brother created a few nasty arguments even. My mum's illness advances with so much stress and he doesn't care. I went to see the baby even though I didn't feel like it. I just couldn't feel much towards him cause I was so angry to the parents. SIL was still trying to make stupid childish comments to my mum when I was there so I didn't stay for long. It is a shame cause I love babies but I didn't love my own nephew. I'm quite glad to be away from all this nonsense.

On a good note I saw some good friends and had some wonderful food. I even put on 2 kilos and have massive boobs now Lol!

Also I started my down reggulating yesterday. I will be squirting a busereline med in my nostrils 3 times a day. Really excited that I started my treatment. :happydance:


----------



## missyt

FM, thanks so much for your positive thoughts. It would be a blessing to be bump buddies together.:baby: Eveything so far sounds so promising for you. I'm so excited that I think this is your month.

Skye, I'm glad you are back. I'm sorry your trip wasn't better. Sometimes family can be so frustrating:brat:. Its good to hear you are starting your treatments. It must feel good to come home and be able to get back to normal and start your treatments.

Ginger, how are you feeling? Any news on when your IUI will be? BTW, I got DH some Vshot to use before his IUI specimen:spermy:. He also used some yesterday before we :sex:

AFM, my IUI is tomorrow. The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my bw was good and that I could take the trigger shot. I have to say that I can really feel the follies growing in there. I've noticed it more this time than the other times. I just hope at least one good one releases:pop: and finally gets fertilized this time:spermy:.

Baby dust to all!!!! :dust:


----------



## gingerbread

Hello girls:hi:

Missyt 5 follies sounds great!! Keep growing! Good luck with your iui on friday & Im glad to hear DH is trying the vshot:spermy:. I hope it works as well as it did for mine..keep me updated! Isnt it weird to feel those follies??

Never I will be thinking of you when youre flying:winkwink: I hope you come home pregars.. VIVA LAS VEGAS!

FM I hope you are feeling better today:dust:

Twinkle so sorry to hear about the ivf funding. So frustrating. DH always jokes that this whole process is so expensive that we will owe the clinic our first born child!! Vent all you want and good luck with the weight loss. No more talk of giving up[-X I hope you get good news soon:hugs:

Luvmydoggies how rude the people who gripe about their kids, especially the ones who know how hard you are trying to even have just one:growlmad:. My sister is always saying "and you want one of these??":-({|= everytime her outa control kids(by her own fault) do something. Maybe we should all start wearing earplugs when visiting those kinds!

Nikkileigh how are you feeling? Still FX'd no AF!

Lava how was the retreat? You know for me, one day I'm thrilled to see my friends new baby girl & the very next not even want to THINK of her. Dont feel bad..we are all on such an emotional rollercoaster ride. How are you feeling?

Lynnb I'm so sorry the witch got you. SO FRUSTRATING!! Will keep my FX'd as you start a new cycle.

Skye welcome home:dance: Im sorry your family was so unpleasant. Some people can just be so inconsiderate. Im glad you're home & getting started on your treatments..time to focus on skye now!!! On your way to mommyhood!

Dwrgi gota love the 80's! I agree with you putting yourself first & distancing yourself from your friend. I say whatever it takes to be in good MENTAL health as well as physical. Did you ovulate?

Jocr how are you feeling? You are 11dpo now? Any symptoms? Smell any good puppy breath lately?:haha: AWWhh the simple things in life!

HA still thinking of you:hugs:

AFM going in tomorow for bw/us and check the # and size of follies after last shot today OUCH! Iui should be sun or monday.

I hope I didnt forget anybody!


----------



## FutureMommie

Nikki- Thanks!

Sky- WELCOME BACK!!! I'm super excited that you have started the meds!!!! I'm going to stalk you! You have to keep us updated

Missyt- Good luck with your IUI tomorrow, do you remember how big and how many follicles you had? FX and praying for both of us that they realease and are fertilized.

Ginger- Yay!!!! Good luck with your IUI, it looks like You, me and Missyt are all right there together, hope we are bump buddies!!!!!

AFM- I'm actually feeling human again today, I'm still a little bloated but not as uncomfrontable as I've been since Monday. Still trying to reamain calm and not stress. everything looks really good but I don't want to get my hopes up we know that everything can look perfect and it still not be my time but of course I still praying and hopeful!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Thank you lovely ladies - I know I can always count on you to be there when things are really crappy. If you see a manic looking woman being dragged away from the front door of 10 Downing Street in handcuffs it'll be me!!


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> FM, thanks so much for your positive thoughts. It would be a blessing to be bump buddies together.:baby: Eveything so far sounds so promising for you. I'm so excited that I think this is your month.
> 
> Skye, I'm glad you are back. I'm sorry your trip wasn't better. Sometimes family can be so frustrating:brat:. Its good to hear you are starting your treatments. It must feel good to come home and be able to get back to normal and start your treatments.
> 
> Ginger, how are you feeling? Any news on when your IUI will be? BTW, I got DH some Vshot to use before his IUI specimen:spermy:. He also used some yesterday before we :sex:
> 
> AFM, my IUI is tomorrow. The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my bw was good and that I could take the trigger shot. I have to say that I can really feel the follies growing in there. I've noticed it more this time than the other times. I just hope at least one good one releases:pop: and finally gets fertilized this time:spermy:.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! :dust:

Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow's IUI! Fingers crossed for you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Hello girls:hi:
> 
> Missyt 5 follies sounds great!! Keep growing! Good luck with your iui on friday & Im glad to hear DH is trying the vshot:spermy:. I hope it works as well as it did for mine..keep me updated! Isnt it weird to feel those follies??
> 
> Never I will be thinking of you when youre flying:winkwink: I hope you come home pregars.. VIVA LAS VEGAS!
> 
> FM I hope you are feeling better today:dust:
> 
> Twinkle so sorry to hear about the ivf funding. So frustrating. DH always jokes that this whole process is so expensive that we will owe the clinic our first born child!! Vent all you want and good luck with the weight loss. No more talk of giving up[-X I hope you get good news soon:hugs:
> 
> Luvmydoggies how rude the people who gripe about their kids, especially the ones who know how hard you are trying to even have just one:growlmad:. My sister is always saying "and you want one of these??":-({|= everytime her outa control kids(by her own fault) do something. Maybe we should all start wearing earplugs when visiting those kinds!
> 
> Nikkileigh how are you feeling? Still FX'd no AF!
> 
> Lava how was the retreat? You know for me, one day I'm thrilled to see my friends new baby girl & the very next not even want to THINK of her. Dont feel bad..we are all on such an emotional rollercoaster ride. How are you feeling?
> 
> Lynnb I'm so sorry the witch got you. SO FRUSTRATING!! Will keep my FX'd as you start a new cycle.
> 
> Skye welcome home:dance: Im sorry your family was so unpleasant. Some people can just be so inconsiderate. Im glad you're home & getting started on your treatments..time to focus on skye now!!! On your way to mommyhood!
> 
> Dwrgi gota love the 80's! I agree with you putting yourself first & distancing yourself from your friend. I say whatever it takes to be in good MENTAL health as well as physical. Did you ovulate?
> 
> Jocr how are you feeling? You are 11dpo now? Any symptoms? Smell any good puppy breath lately?:haha: AWWhh the simple things in life!
> 
> HA still thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> AFM going in tomorow for bw/us and check the # and size of follies after last shot today OUCH! Iui should be sun or monday.
> 
> I hope I didnt forget anybody!

Thanks Gingerbread for your kind words! Agree-got to put oneself first, even if others may feel it may be selfish. I don't care-I reserve the right to be selfish at this time! I'm off work with a really bad cold-guess I can wave goodbye to any conception hopes this month-:nope: I ovulated on CD14-which means my cycle is back to normal after acupuncture. So relieved.. :happydance:

My main reason for writing (get on with it!) is that I wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for your impending IUI-I really hope it works for you. Try and relax through it, and take it easy afterwards. Sending you all the very best quality babydust to you-you really deserve a happy result! You must be so excited but nervous too. Go girl!:thumbup::thumbup:

Let us know how you get on!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Wow, it was busy in the past day or so here--everyone has posted!

Skye: Welcome back. Thanks for the updates. Good to see your mom is doing OK. Unfortunate about your bro and sil--no offense, but they sound like real pills. I'll update in the AFM section. Oh, and I LOVE Duran Duran. Must get the new album. I would so see them in concert! Have loved them since the 6th grade!

MissyT-hope all goes well with your IUI tomorrow. I'm not yet up on the ART lingo yet, but I'm learning, since Clomid is the next stop, likely for the May cycle.

Gingerbread: Good luck on seeing good sized and lots of follis. 

FM: Praying with you!

Hi Dwrgi (can I ever get the spelling of your name right. :dohh:), welcome wishing!

AFM: Nothing to report again. Not much by way of PMS at moment-tiny bit crampy. Just waiting.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies-:hi:

Futuremommie- I was just going to ask how you were feeling! I just read your post and it sounds like your feeling better! I will be praying for you!

Lynb- How are you?:)

Lava- How are you doing? Been thinking about you! :)

Nikkileigh- I hope af doesn't show! baby dust!

MommysAngel- Same what Ske said- hope your doing well.

Neversaynever- Wishing you a safe trip and hope you come back pg. baby dust

Missyt- I'm so glad to hear about your follies. GL tomorrow, I will be thinking about you! baby dust..fingers crossed for you.

Skye2010- I'm so glad that you started your treatment! How exciting. Sorry to hear about your brother and sister-in-law. They sound like they were being total jerks. I'm glad your home! Yes, it is true she does draw the misery on herself. what a good way to look at it. Thanks for the support. 

Dwrgi- I love Duran Duran- I remember them being so popular and have liked them since jr. high- aww the 80's- I sorta miss that time. I will have to check out the new cd.
Btw, how did the softcups go? Getting myself geared up to use them in about a week or so.

Happy Auntie- I'm also thinking about you!

Jocr- How are you doing? Been thinking about you.

Gingerbread- Thank you for understanding. I'm so excited for you! I will be thinking about you and hope you have good numbers and follies. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Twinkle- How are you feeling? been thinking about you! :)

Nothing much with me. Just waiting for my fertile days to come. My dh will be leaving on Sunday for a business trip- and I have to say I'm kinda glad. He has been very moody and nit picky lately and I think this will be a good break. For example, I opened a can of pineapple juice and poured myself a glass. Just then he came home from work and said "Why is the pineapple juice still on the counter-something wrong with it? I was thinking What? since when do care about that(he never puts anything away after himself) I said "no, I literally just poured myself a glass(like I have to explain) for goodness sake it's just juice! :growlmad: get off my a$$.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. 

Skye and Luv, I did have my appointment but it didn't go "my way". I asked for God to open doors and windows of opportunity and to speak boldly, He did. He said NO! I know it's for a reason but not hearing what I wanted to hear really was a hard thing to chew. I believe that the two hour travel was one reason. I was tired to begin with and on the way back I kept asking Doug if we were home yet. I can't imagine how awkward the travel would be while laboring. God knows best so it's time to move on.

Basically the second Dr.'s pretty much said word for word what the current perinatologist said. They REFUSE to do early cerclage. While they won't rule out incompetant cervix last time, they believe without a doubt it's Preterm Labor. Both sets of perinatologists said the risk for them was too high to place a preventative stitch and thus wouldn't even think about it until something takes place. They will put me on 17P injections from wk 16 to 36 and watch the cervical length every two weeks.

Obviousely there's nothing more I can say or do to make them change their mind, so I'm moving forward (hopefully with a positive attitude) and make the best of it. I took the time to be mad and cry it out yesterday and even this morning I cried a little just with the sure fear of the possibility. Fear is NOT from God though and it's time to move forward, trust Gods plan and focus on this beautiful little baby.

I DO have some good news though: The pharmaceutical company took 17p and the FDA backed it so now they plan to charge 5 thousand dollars PER dose which could cost 30 thousand dollars for the whole pregnancy. After it was approved the pharma company wrote EVERY compound pharmacy making a type of the drug and sent them a cease and desist letter to stop making the compound injection of 17P. Which would force everyone to buy the drug through the pharma company at the regular UNHEARD of price. Keep in mind that the origional cost up until our lovely FDA approved it was 10.00. Quite a rise in cost from 10.00 to now 5000.00 a dose isn't it?!

Well, I was concerned how we could afford the drug IF the pharmacies were told to fully stop making the drugs. Yesterday NBC nightly news had a story on it and the Gov't decided NOT to follow through on the cease and desist letters to the compound pharmacies. The drugs will cost me 400.00 from wks 16-36 versus 30,000.00. All that to say that in three weeks time I'll have the 17P I need and while it will be pricey, not as NEAR pricey as it could be without reach to save my baby.

THEN another good piece of news is that I placed a post in one of the forums asking for anyone who had a loss or preterm birth and was denied a cerclage with only being allowed to have 17P. One girl answered and she's made it to 38wks now. So even though I was worried I may not make it without the stitch, this woman DID with bed rest and the 17P injection alone.

There IS hope. All is well now, but I expected it. It's not the first trimester, it's the second that proves to be a stressful one for me. But I have had SO much encouragement and prayer from either this site, a christian parenting site I've been a part of for years as well as with our church that I know God has a plan that this child be carried to term safely and in good health. NOW I need to believe it and focus on the beautiful gift I have before me.

After yesterday I had planned to cancel our dinnerparty with family because I just didn't want to tell them. You all know that if I could, I'd wait until wk 36 to announce it! Doug, our Dula and many others have encouraged me to follow through with the party and have FAITH that all will work out. Find JOY in this pregnancy and just allow myself to finally get excited. I'm working on the later part, but I haven't canceled with our family though I DID tell Doug that I wanted HIM to follow through and tell them. A part of me still wants to protect myself. I love this baby so much, "waiting and seeing" is SO hard! Nothing is ever guaranteed though and you HAVE to take the step in faith and move forward in order to reach the blessed gift in the end. So here I am "waiting" in faith that God will provide yet another miracle.

Love to you all and may you find yourselves closer and closer to that beautiful BFP soon.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Skye and Luv, I did have my appointment but it didn't go "my way". I asked for God to open doors and windows of opportunity and to speak boldly, He did. He said NO! I know it's for a reason but not hearing what I wanted to hear really was a hard thing to chew. I believe that the two hour travel was one reason. I was tired to begin with and on the way back I kept asking Doug if we were home yet. I can't imagine how awkward the travel would be while laboring. God knows best so it's time to move on.
> 
> Basically the second Dr.'s pretty much said word for word what the current perinatologist said. They REFUSE to do early cerclage. While they won't rule out incompetant cervix last time, they believe without a doubt it's Preterm Labor. Both sets of perinatologists said the risk for them was too high to place a preventative stitch and thus wouldn't even think about it until something takes place. They will put me on 17P injections from wk 16 to 36 and watch the cervical length every two weeks.
> 
> Obviousely there's nothing more I can say or do to make them change their mind, so I'm moving forward (hopefully with a positive attitude) and make the best of it. I took the time to be mad and cry it out yesterday and even this morning I cried a little just with the sure fear of the possibility. Fear is NOT from God though and it's time to move forward, trust Gods plan and focus on this beautiful little baby.
> 
> I DO have some good news though: The pharmaceutical company took 17p and the FDA backed it so now they plan to charge 5 thousand dollars PER dose which could cost 30 thousand dollars for the whole pregnancy. After it was approved the pharma company wrote EVERY compound pharmacy making a type of the drug and sent them a cease and desist letter to stop making the compound injection of 17P. Which would force everyone to buy the drug through the pharma company at the regular UNHEARD of price. Keep in mind that the origional cost up until our lovely FDA approved it was 10.00. Quite a rise in cost from 10.00 to now 5000.00 a dose isn't it?!
> 
> Well, I was concerned how we could afford the drug IF the pharmacies were told to fully stop making the drugs. Yesterday NBC nightly news had a story on it and the Gov't decided NOT to follow through on the cease and desist letters to the compound pharmacies. The drugs will cost me 400.00 from wks 16-36 versus 30,000.00. All that to say that in three weeks time I'll have the 17P I need and while it will be pricey, not as NEAR pricey as it could be without reach to save my baby.
> 
> THEN another good piece of news is that I placed a post in one of the forums asking for anyone who had a loss or preterm birth and was denied a cerclage with only being allowed to have 17P. One girl answered and she's made it to 38wks now. So even though I was worried I may not make it without the stitch, this woman DID with bed rest and the 17P injection alone.
> 
> There IS hope. All is well now, but I expected it. It's not the first trimester, it's the second that proves to be a stressful one for me. But I have had SO much encouragement and prayer from either this site, a christian parenting site I've been a part of for years as well as with our church that I know God has a plan that this child be carried to term safely and in good health. NOW I need to believe it and focus on the beautiful gift I have before me.
> 
> After yesterday I had planned to cancel our dinnerparty with family because I just didn't want to tell them. You all know that if I could, I'd wait until wk 36 to announce it! Doug, our Dula and many others have encouraged me to follow through with the party and have FAITH that all will work out. Find JOY in this pregnancy and just allow myself to finally get excited. I'm working on the later part, but I haven't canceled with our family though I DID tell Doug that I wanted HIM to follow through and tell them. A part of me still wants to protect myself. I love this baby so much, "waiting and seeing" is SO hard! Nothing is ever guaranteed though and you HAVE to take the step in faith and move forward in order to reach the blessed gift in the end. So here I am "waiting" in faith that God will provide yet another miracle.
> 
> Love to you all and may you find yourselves closer and closer to that beautiful BFP soon.

MommysAngel- I can't imagine what you are going through. I have never been pregnant but my heart goes out to you. I was talking to my Mom about it and she reminded me that my Aunt that lives in Europe Czech Republic and Slovakia. (that is where my mom and dad are from) Had to be on bed rest for the entire time with both pregnancies, she delivered two healthy babies. The doctors finally came to that conclusion since she had also had miscarriages prior and even lost a baby at 6 months. Have the doctors mentioned bed rest for you? I hope you don't think I'm butting in. I just wanted to help in some way. Thank goodness that your meds will not be as expensive, holy cow!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

They haven't mentioned bed rest thus far. I'd assume when the time comes, they'll let me know. I am already taking it upon myself to be careful right now and once wk 16 comes, Dr. request or not, I've already made arrangements for bed rest. In fact, Doug is bringing the tv and tv stand upstairs since the bathroom and bedroom are all up there. That way I won't have to keep going up and down the stairs daily to get to the bathroom.

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## lavalux

Ginger & Missy,
Good luck with the IUIs. I will be doing one next month if I'm not pregnant this month (which is very unlikely b/c I'm 10DPO and I have no symptoms, including no sore breasts even though that PMS sign always pops up by 7DPO). 

MA,
Wow, I just finished reading your post. I am so glad that you have heard from another women who is doing well with the 17p shot and best rest. I can't believe how expensive that would have been!!! I know that this pregnancy is going to reach full-term and God is going to make sure you hold that little miracle in your arms so let yourself feel God's arms around you and the baby and enjoy your pregnancy.

Skye,
Glad your trip went smoothly although I'm sure it was draining. I moved my parents yesterday to another unit in their retirement community and although we only had a little tiff, for the most part all went well. But, I was exhausted afterward! 


NikkiLeigh, 
Where are you in your cycle? I'm hoping that the witch stays away.

Jocr,
You are 1 day ahead of me in your cycle! Have you tested yet? I'm trying to wait.

Luvmydoggies,
Your pineapple juice story cracked me up! My DH just threw a little silly fit trying to find the camera charger and I thought he was going to turn the room upside down. Usually best thing to do at that point is wait until he sorts it out himself, but he can act like a grump sometime. I am going on a weekend meditation retreat tomorrow and I think that a couple nights away will do us both good since we've been stressed with fertility appts and moving my parents.

Twinkle,
I have been thinking of you. Don't give up!! You've been making good strides. I don't have the right words, I know, but I want the best for you. You have been so supportive of me and made me feel so welcome when I first found everyone on this thread.


Never & HA,
I'm thinking about you. Haven't heard from you recently unless I missed a post. Hope you are well.

AFM,
We had our appt with the RE yesterday. HSG was clear, the Femara caused me to have 4 good follies which I guess isn't great, but showed some response so my doctor seemed satisfied with that result considering my blood test results/age/etc. My progesterone is good. I am a bit confused what day in the cycle I am. I thought yesterday that I was 8DPO since I surged last monday and ovulated on Tuesday, but maybe they could the day of ovulation b/c my RE said I was 9DPO yesterday. Anyway, the bottom line is that I am nearly out of time, but not yet at the red light. If I don't get a + pg test on Tuesday, I will do an IUI with just Femara in April. If necessary, I will go on to 1 more IUI, and then IVF in June. I asked whether I could only do 1 IVF and he said that it would depend on how I respond to meds and what the quality of the embryos were. If all looked good, but for some reason, it just didn't take, he may let me do another IVF in August. If I didn't respond well to the first, that may be the end of the road for treatments with my own eggs. I don't think that we want to go into debt or spend the money for donor eggs to do further treatments. So, that means I have 3-4 more cycles in which to get PG. If by July, August ... I'm not, we will regroup and maybe pursue adoption. I am hopeful, not about this month, but that at least one of the treatment cycles will work and the baby will stick. So, PRO is that we still have a chance, we will know where we stand by the end of August at the latest, we can afford to do what we've planned, and I like our RE and the fertility clinic that we are using. CONS are we don't have a lot of opportunity since our time and finances are limited.

I am really looking forward to getting away this weekend and recharging my batteries. I wish I could say that I had a suspicion I might be pregnant this month, but I don't feel anything. I need to quiet my mind and rest my body over the next few days so that I will have the physical and emotional energy to do what we've mapped out over the next few months.

Thanks everyone for listening!!! Baby dust to all! :)


----------



## lavalux

I meant to include FM in my first post! I am really praying that this IUI is the one. Glad you are feeling better! Now, just try to sit tight and dream happy baby thoughts! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Ginger & Missy,
> 
> 
> AFM,
> We had our appt with the RE yesterday. HSG was clear, the Femara caused me to have 4 good follies which I guess isn't great, but showed some response so my doctor seemed satisfied with that result considering my blood test results/age/etc. My progesterone is good. I am a bit confused what day in the cycle I am. I thought yesterday that I was 8DPO since I surged last monday and ovulated on Tuesday, but maybe they could the day of ovulation b/c my RE said I was 9DPO yesterday. Anyway, the bottom line is that I am nearly out of time, but not yet at the red light. If I don't get a + pg test on Tuesday, I will do an IUI with just Femara in April. If necessary, I will go on to 1 more IUI, and then IVF in June. I asked whether I could only do 1 IVF and he said that it would depend on how I respond to meds and what the quality of the embryos were. If all looked good, but for some reason, it just didn't take, he may let me do another IVF in August. If I didn't respond well to the first, that may be the end of the road for treatments with my own eggs. I don't think that we want to go into debt or spend the money for donor eggs to do further treatments. So, that means I have 3-4 more cycles in which to get PG. If by July, August ... I'm not, we will regroup and maybe pursue adoption. I am hopeful, not about this month, but that at least one of the treatment cycles will work and the baby will stick. So, PRO is that we still have a chance, we will know where we stand by the end of August at the latest, we can afford to do what we've planned, and I like our RE and the fertility clinic that we are using. CONS are we don't have a lot of opportunity since our time and finances are limited.
> 
> I am really looking forward to getting away this weekend and recharging my batteries. I wish I could say that I had a suspicion I might be pregnant this month, but I don't feel anything. I need to quiet my mind and rest my body over the next few days so that I will have the physical and emotional energy to do what we've mapped out over the next few months.
> 
> Thanks everyone for listening!!! Baby dust to all! :)

I just wanted to tell you that the norm is to AT LEAST have TWO mature follies!! Many women have had only one at times and have gotten pregnant. I had only THREE mature follies, so FOUR is a pretty AWESOME number of mature follies dear friend!:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Lavalux- It's funny how men react, when looking for something! When my husband wants something, he may look for 2 seconds and then, he is already asking where it is...even when it's right in front of him. I agree with you a couple of days away for you and me to be away from our dh's will do some good. Good news on your follies, praying that this is your month for a bfp. My cousins sil...didn't feel any symptoms for a long time before she found out she was pg. fingers crossed for you.:flower:


----------



## skye2010

Missy I'm sending you truck loads of good luck for Iui. Sounds great that your results are looking good. What is a Vshot by the way? Is it something I should get my DH to do? You have 2 weeks to go after this and hope this time goes stressfree and smooth, than you would have your BFP!!!!! xxx

Ginger hon same goes for you. I am sending you truck loads of good luck for IUI. Hope everything goes well and we end up having three ladies with similar bumps :) You FM and Missy. :flower: Even the thought of it made me smile :) I might be following you by a month tooo :)))hahahaha

FM how are you hon? Hope the pain's eased off and you are relaxing this weekend. I will be praying for the three of you this afternoon. xxx

:dust:for Missy :dust: for Ginger :dust: for FM

Twinkle if you will have a demonstration in Downing street let me know hon. Anything I can help with I would. I wonder writing to Sam might help, since she is a old mother herself? xxx

Dwrgi :hugs: you are not being selfish hon you are just being protective of yourself which is our first ever duty :) hahaaha

Nikki thank you for your empathy ;) Weird are Duran Duran launching their cd in the US? Cause I haven't noticed any advertisement on it yet. Maybe it happened when I was away. Sorry for the witch and PMS. Do you already have appt with the FS for may cycle?

Luvy DH's and annoying habbits is a looooooong list. No worries hun. Daily nit picking is a part of life :flower: Mine was growling at odd stuff last night. Didn't even listent. I think he has too much work load at the moment. When he realised I'm ignoring him, he forced himself a cuddle. hhahahaaa...

MA, baby, you don't need to be upset. I think the result is quite relieving that you know your local perinologist's view is right. You got it confirmed you can trust him, so you don't have to have a 2 hr journey every time. Babies before three months are so delicate that the risk must be genuinely big. Hopefully it will all be all right and you won't need anything untill the time is right. You also made the early stages with Jackson fine. Keep positive so the baby can stay positive with you. I can't believe the meds are so expensive. But isn't it wonderful about that anouncement just before you start using it? See this baby is already drawing good luck for him/herself :flower:

Lava, my trip was better than I imagined cause I was really determined not the let it effect me. Thanx for your kind words. :))) I'm glad your dad's moving went well too, and he would settle in all right. 
You don't need to feel any symptomps right now especially since you are so early on after the ovulation. Aparently your HSG levels could start rising even within an hour so don't worry. The meditation retreat sounds well timed, hope you would reenergise and feel a lot better beginning of the month. Your treatment plan sounds very good too. The dr can test your body in IUI and see how it reacts which would help the IVF protocol. Cause these cycles usually fail because the tuning of drugs isn't easy to get with a single attempt. :dust::kiss::hugs: I sense that you are overwhelmed by all the info about your body all of a sudden but try to put it behind one ear for the time being. Cause your results are not as bad as you should worry so much. Did you get an AMH test by the way. Cause apparently this is the test that is important for the indication of the egg quality.

:flower: Hope all is well


----------



## lynnb

luvmydiggies - I'm fine thank you. I had minor meltdown on Tues night which I put down to AF, I think it helped though as I woke the next morning feeling much more positive. How are you?

Ma - Sorry your appointment didn't go the way you wanted.:hugs: but good news on the drug price :happydance:

lavalax - keeping fx'd that you get BFP either this cycle or next & don't need the IVF. Glad you got a plan of action though just in case. Enjoy your weekend away.

twinkle - So sorry about the IVF funding.:hugs:

FM - How are you feeling today?

Missy & Ginger - Good luck with the IUI

Nikki - How are you hun?

Dwgri - Good luck this cycle

Sorry if I've missed anyone

AFM - I'm waiting until next Tues when start SMEP, hopefully it works this time as dh has said he'd rather go back to NTNP (at least he thinks that's what we we're doing). I'm away this weekend visiting my sister, she has 2 girls, Molly who's 2 & Nola who's 5 months, so I'll get my cuddle fix, just wished they lived a bit closer (they're 2 hours away).

:dust: to all


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]Dwrgi  Sounds like you have all bases covered - good luck.:thumbup:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Twinkle  I'm sorry to hear that about the IVF, thats shit! Ours has gone up to 2 goes (it was just 1) so when I said that to the fertility nurse she said  thats what it stands at right this minute but when the cuts come it could all change. So I dont hold out much on our PCT here either. I am waiting for a LAP and depending on what they find I will be put on IVF waiting list. Everything takes sooo long doesnt it.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Have you thought about saying you live in another area (maybe at a family members house thats not near you) and try and get on the IVF list in that area? Just a thought, naughty but needs must and all that.:hugs:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MissyT - Everything xd for you hun.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]FM  I hope your feeling better & more comfy real soon.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Skye  Welcome back & Good luck with the new meds. :happydance:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gingerbread  Just got another :bfn: gutted and need a few days to sort my head out. It seems that each month I get a negative it hits me harder each time. Onwards & upwards. Fingers xd for your Iui xx[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lovemydoggies  BFN  Dont get me started on my DH we had a big bust up last night and this morning, sometimes he can be an insensitive git and hasnt been supporting me enough with all this. Grrrr :grr:Flowers just turned up in the office for me so I will have to forgive him I suppose. I dont know how to make him see what I'm going through with all this stuff. Lucky you that you will get a few days P&Q, enjoy it xx[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mommys angel  Heres to your little miracle staying safe & sound:flower:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lavalux  Yes I got a BFN  how about you? Hope you got better luck. I could so do with a meditation retreat weekend, do some meditating for me too please :laugh2:. Have a lovely relaxing time.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Have a great weekend all :dust::dust::dust::hug: 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jo
[/FONT]


----------



## FutureMommie

lavalux- don't count yourself out yet just becuase there are no symptoms. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. 4 mature follies could lead to twins, or triplets! or quads!!!! Wow! Did you have an AMH test yet to test your egg quality? 

Skye- I hope you joint the bump club soon! I'm so excited to follow your treatments, I'm here cheering you on.

Lynnb- I'm better today, my stomach is still bloated and a little achy, I think this is by far the hardest cycle I've been thru so far. Lucky you you get to visit and cuddle with the little ones, I know you are going to love it.

Jocr-:wave:

Missyt- I hope everything went perfect today!!!!!! How many follies did you have?


----------



## lavalux

For those who asked, my AMH was 1.89 so I understand that was pretty good. The doctor explained that # was balancing out my borderline FSH. I am hopeful that my egg quality is still good even if I've got far fewer left. That is such a relief that 4 follies is a good number. I guess I was comparing it to a friend who was stimulated for her last IVF and had 8, but then not all fertilized and they only had 3 to use for the treatment. Unfortunately, the cycle wasn't successful, but they will try again next month. I know that statistically there is less chance we will get pregnant with IUI than IVF, but as someone said, it will help inform them for future cycles and certainly there are women who do get pregnant with IUI so it is totally worth a shot. I do have a lot of info to process, but some time this weekend to digest everything. I was tempted to take a PG test this morning, but am trying to trust in God and resist the urge to know everything/control everything ... even when of course, those are impossible goals and not even the right ones. :) 

Jocr, 
Sorry about your BNF. When do you expect AF? Mine may be paying me a very unwelcome visit on Tuesday!!!! 

I will pray and pass on good, fertile thoughts to everyone on this thread at my retreat!!! Love you, ladies! Baby dust! Come on BFPs!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## gingerbread

Jocr so sorry about the BFN:hugs: But AF isnt here yet right? Still could be hopeful FX FX FX!

Lava I was thinking you went on the retreat last weekend:dohh: I hope you have a wonderful time THIS weekend. Sending good vibes to keep AF away!

Missyt how was the iui and ur DHs:spermy:? 

AFM I'm bummed..only one mature follie 27mm & two others with the largest at only 11 :sad1: BIG difference from last cycle. I have to say this is the first cycle in over a year that my heart just isn't in it. Not sure if having a rough couple of weeks with being sick had anything to do with my mind set but I just havent had a good feeling this whole cycle. I'm waiting to hear back about my bw as to whether my iui will now be tomorrow or sunday but they think with the follie size I'm probably about to surge making the iui tomorrow.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all having a better day than me. I went to the IUI this morning by myself because DH had to work. We had some bad news. His post wash sperm was only 3 million and they like to see at least 5 million. The doctor told me that if it didn't work this time we'd have to talk about other options. I'm just really bummed and cried the whole hour and a half home. I just don't get it because we both made a lost of lifestyle changes since the last IUI in December and his post wash count was 7 million. I'm just not feeling positive at all and feel it was a waste.


----------



## gingerbread

Missyt I'm so sorry I really hoped with all of the changes he'd made that it would've been better news. You both sound like you live healthy lifestyles. Did the doctor say anything else as far as what the chances still would be? I always wondered if there were an option to have had him tested prior to starting all of the bw/us & meds to see if he had improvement before spending the money only to get discouraging news the day of the iui? I wouldnt give up hope as we all know how many women and men with issues have still miraculously still conceived but I know its still a very fresh wound to even try to be positive right now. I"m sorry you're sad & if you need a good cry then thats what you do. I've shed a few today as well with DH pestering me with"happy thoughts" & "positive thinking" when really I just want to punch him:pop::growlmad:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Nikki, Never, FM, Lynn, HA, MA, Skye, MissyT, GInger, Twinkle, Lava and all you other beautiful ladies!

Missy I am so sorry that things didn't go well. I was hoping for better news for you x

FM... come on those eggies!! Am anxiously awaiting test day!!

Skye yep the MS has started.... at bloomin 1.20am this morning!!!! Whilst my Hubby snored like a freight train I was sat downstairs with the dog feeling miserable... however it was the happiest misery I have ever had and I am so thankful! Long may the symptoms progress!! I know I am a long way from the edge of the woods but I have to try and believe that every milestone passed is a good sign.

All the best things in life come to those that wait... and in my experience it always happens when you least expect it to .... well it does for me. So I am throwing baby dust and PMA all over you ladies cos you all deserve your happy ending. Sometimes the hardest roads have the best destinations.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

MissyT: It wasn't a waste. I know the doctor's always tell us what they'd "like" to see, but that's not always what's needed to get PG. They have metrics to ensure the best possible chance of their success, but God/mother nature/fate has other plans all the time. All we can do is the best we can do for this particular cycle. Your DH has done the best he can do, you've done the best you can do, and that's all we can ask of ourselves. God has taken less many times and given us more than we can imagine, so I'm not worried that his slightly lower SC will make it a no go. :hugs: For some reason, your post got me all teary, and I just had to write.

Jocr, sorry about the BFN. I'm trying not to test, as an eventual trip to the loo will confirm the same thing a test will, I suppose. Not out until AF comes a knocking.

Lava, big hugs to you. I'm hoping you :af:. 

Lynnb: I'm good. Good luck with SMEP next month. I totally understand about NTNP with DH. Most guys really want to NTNP. Seems like some feel it's a blow to their manhood to really TTC--I think they have to acknowledge that they can't "fix" this problem easily, so TTC is very frustrating for them.

Skye: No AF yet, LOL. Sorry about the DD scare--I never got the album they released late last year tis all (I think it's All You Need is Now). My appt. in April is to measure my follies at CD9 (10), so I figure that she would give me Clomid, etc. for the May cycle.

Ginger: It's going to be hard to get totally geeked for every cycle, I know. Sometimes, it's just going to be going through the motions, but you still won't know if that will be the cycle. Best thoughts on your IUI this weekend. Positive thoughts for you.

MA: It sounds like God has your steps ordered in His way. He knows better than we, and He knows what this LO needs. If you end up needing a cerclage, I'm sure that will happen at the appropriate time. I'll be praying for you and your LO.

FM: Hoping your bloat and aches are for the good!

Padbrat: Congrats on the ms! :) Most women wouldn't say that, but I know like you said that it's the happiest misery ever!

Me: Still waiting. Actually, I have almost no PMS symptoms (occasional shooting pain in a boob, and the occasional cramp when I eat something or work out, a bit of bloat). If AF is coming, it would most likely be here on Sunday or Monday anyways, so whatevers. Lots of energy, that I attribute to adding my favorite green supplement back into my diet and the fact that I beat my DH in dominoes three games in a row (my DH is uber competitive, and wins at most things he does, so it's like the only competitive activity I can ever beat him at :happydance:). He told me I was a "worthy opponent" in dominoes, :haha:


----------



## padbrat

a worthy opponent... well that is praise indeed!! LOL I have an uber competitive OH too lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> For those who asked, my AMH was 1.89 so I understand that was pretty good. The doctor explained that # was balancing out my borderline FSH. I am hopeful that my egg quality is still good even if I've got far fewer left. That is such a relief that 4 follies is a good number. I guess I was comparing it to a friend who was stimulated for her last IVF and had 8, but then not all fertilized and they only had 3 to use for the treatment. Unfortunately, the cycle wasn't successful, but they will try again next month. I know that statistically there is less chance we will get pregnant with IUI than IVF, but as someone said, it will help inform them for future cycles and certainly there are women who do get pregnant with IUI so it is totally worth a shot. I do have a lot of info to process, but some time this weekend to digest everything. I was tempted to take a PG test this morning, but am trying to trust in God and resist the urge to know everything/control everything ... even when of course, those are impossible goals and not even the right ones. :)
> 
> Jocr,
> Sorry about your BNF. When do you expect AF? Mine may be paying me a very unwelcome visit on Tuesday!!!!
> 
> I will pray and pass on good, fertile thoughts to everyone on this thread at my retreat!!! Love you, ladies! Baby dust! Come on BFPs!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Actually 8 or more follies are what they want for IVF to fertilize. I think they give you more potent drugs if I recall. Regular injectables, but they want more than for an IUI. the idea behind it is most OB's don't want anymore than 3 or 4 follies for IUI and in some states it's now illegal because of Octomom. Anymore than that and the odds are SUPER great to carry multiples and I'm not talking twins either. :wacko: 

The reason they want MORE for IUI is because the more eggs, the better the odds to fertilize and find THE BEST fertilized eggs to implant and the rest are stored for a later date if pregnancy isn't achieved. Since this process is painful and expensive, it's best not having to do the same procedure each month but to rely on the stored eggs again to implant instead of going back in for more egg retrieval. 

So 4 mature follies to release for IUI is excellent and actually could still have the risk of twins or triplets, though not guaranteed. If you were doing IVF you'd want more follies for retrieval and storage.

Sounds like your on track! Good luck this month my friend!:thumbup::flower:


AFM, thank you all for your kind words. I'm moving forward and although I was in a pretty nasty mood because of lack of sleep, I had a better appointment with our current Dr. At least it wasn't the one I had last Friday.:winkwink: While I'm not a fan of the protocal, I actually like this Dr. and think she's pretty compassionate. So we'll see what the future holds. I can't BELIEVE we're telling family tomorrow. I'm SO nervous!:wacko:

Have a lovely weekend ladies. :hug:


----------



## skye2010

Lynb, good luck with the SMEP, hope your DH doesn't feel the stress :flower:

Jocr sorry the witch showed its ugly face. How long have you been trying? Pls don't get discouraged, you have yet many options to explore so don't get misheartened. Just keep in mind it will take some time but it will happen in the end. Most of the girls on this thread had their BFP's after a struggle and wait but all is forgotten once you get there. :hugs:

FM :flower::flower: Thnx hon. How are you? Hang in there. Dare are you testing?

Lava, I'm sorry I realised I made a wrong comment. AMH result apparently shows you how many follicles and remaining eggs you have. Here is the web site. I don't know how you can have an elevated FSH but a good AMH, but I remember my consultant stressed that AMH result is the most important when they consider you for treatment. Hon your situation is far from impossible. You can relax and trust your body. I will also pray and pass on good fertile thoughts :hugs::hugs:
https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

Ginger pls don't give up just yet. Being ill probably took out on your optimism :hugs: Good luck with IUI :dust::dust: I'm sending you lot's and lot's of good wishes. I hope you would still have your little miracle. :kiss: Ginger hon I love the way you console Missy, hope your words helpp you both :hugs::kiss:

Missy I'm really sorry about DH's sperm.:hugs: Unfortunately sperm count is a fickle issue. It can vary from one time to another. Exactly what I've written to Ginger, pls don't give up hope just yet. You had many ready follicles, you might still have your little miracle. Lot's and lot's of fairy dust and luck baby. :dust::dust:

Padbrat great news with MS. I think it means the baby will stick on :) :happydance: I heard ginger helps the MS. Good luck with all the milestones hon.

Nikki, Dominoes! Lol! I only know them as people make these complicated domino pictures where they push one and they all fall down one after the other :) I guess the game must b much different. A worthy opponent! :rofl:

MA good news on the new dr.. :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Skye!! I have something much better... mini cheddars.... Ooooo they soooo help!!

MA so sorry you are having stress with Docs....but so happy you are gonna tell your family... can't wait to get there too!

Sending baby dust and sticky vibes to you all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all having a better day than me. I went to the IUI this morning by myself because DH had to work. We had some bad news. His post wash sperm was only 3 million and they like to see at least 5 million. The doctor told me that if it didn't work this time we'd have to talk about other options. I'm just really bummed and cried the whole hour and a half home. I just don't get it because we both made a lost of lifestyle changes since the last IUI in December and his post wash count was 7 million. I'm just not feeling positive at all and feel it was a waste.

Hi MissyT

This is exactly what happened to me... I did the injections for the IUI, DH and I went along with his sample, all ready to have it done. They sent us off, we went back, nurse VERY SYMPATHETICALLY (NOT) told us they couldn't go ahead as the washing had thrown up 4 sperm (seriously-FOUR, not even ten, or a thousand, or a ruddy million!!!). It was dreadful-DH didn't know where to look, I was all over the place because of the hormones and the expectation, nurse could barely look at DH but suggested we go to a herbal shop who might have something "behind the counter".... Disaster.

Like you, DH's previous SA had been fine, although "motility could have been better." I have looked into this now in depth, and that morning DH had been running (grrr), he'd been on antiobiotics two months previously, and I sneakily feel that as we hadn't DTD for more than three days before, he was carrying on board a lot of useless fish..... The nurse kept saying -"Something's gone wrong since last time" and I wanted to scream at her insensitivity. So, DH is now on Wellman Conception, Vitamin E, Vitamin C & Zinc, and fingers crossed things improve. However, I'd be glad of 3 million sperm-couldn't they just go ahead? It only takes one of the little blighters, especially after all you have been through. That is absolutely devastating for you... I know exactly how you feel. I don't think your doc was very helpful-what do they mean "other options"? IVF? They should first address why DH's sperm has depleted, if it was previously 7 million, surely it can be that again???? 

I checked the success rates for my clinic for IUI in my age bracket and it came back as ZERO live births in the year of recording data... :dohh: Have you done this??? 

I really feel for you... it is all an emotional rollercoaster. It took me a couple of days to get back to kilter after our setback-as you really look forward to doing the procedure and getting close to your BFP. Take it easy, try and be rational, seek a second opinion if you need and don't be discouraged. It will happen for you, I am certain.

Sending you lots of hugs,
Ax
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dwrgi said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all having a better day than me. I went to the IUI this morning by myself because DH had to work. We had some bad news. His post wash sperm was only 3 million and they like to see at least 5 million. The doctor told me that if it didn't work this time we'd have to talk about other options. I'm just really bummed and cried the whole hour and a half home. I just don't get it because we both made a lost of lifestyle changes since the last IUI in December and his post wash count was 7 million. I'm just not feeling positive at all and feel it was a waste.
> 
> Hi MissyT
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me... I did the injections for the IUI, DH and I went along with his sample, all ready to have it done. They sent us off, we went back, nurse VERY SYMPATHETICALLY (NOT) told us they couldn't go ahead as the washing had thrown up 4 sperm (seriously-FOUR, not even ten, or a thousand, or a ruddy million!!!). It was dreadful-DH didn't know where to look, I was all over the place because of the hormones and the expectation, nurse could barely look at DH but suggested we go to a herbal shop who might have something "behind the counter".... Disaster.
> 
> Like you, DH's previous SA had been fine, although "motility could have been better." I have looked into this now in depth, and that morning DH had been running (grrr), he'd been on antiobiotics two months previously, and I sneakily feel that as we hadn't DTD for more than three days before, he was carrying on board a lot of useless fish..... The nurse kept saying -"Something's gone wrong since last time" and I wanted to scream at her insensitivity. So, DH is now on Wellman Conception, Vitamin E, Vitamin C & Zinc, and fingers crossed things improve. However, I'd be glad of 3 million sperm-couldn't they just go ahead? It only takes one of the little blighters, especially after all you have been through. That is absolutely devastating for you... I know exactly how you feel. I don't think your doc was very helpful-what do they mean "other options"? IVF? They should first address why DH's sperm has depleted, if it was previously 7 million, surely it can be that again????
> 
> I checked the success rates for my clinic for IUI in my age bracket and it came back as ZERO live births in the year of recording data... :dohh: Have you done this???
> 
> I really feel for you... it is all an emotional rollercoaster. It took me a couple of days to get back to kilter after our setback-as you really look forward to doing the procedure and getting close to your BFP. Take it easy, try and be rational, seek a second opinion if you need and don't be discouraged. It will happen for you, I am certain.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs,
> Ax
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Just wanted to second Skye-if you had lots of follicles, then make sure that you and DH DTD yourselves-three million sperm seems like a lot to me and if you have more than one follicle, who's to say you're not in the game? Go for it-lots and lots of DTD!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, devastated is a good word. That is so strange it happened to you but 4 sperm? I'm just shocked because in January he quit smoking and cut back on caffiene and alcohol a lot. He takes MegaMen multi-vitamin, zinc, selenium, vitamin C, C0Q10, L-caratine, L-arginine, red ginsing and astralagus. He takes pretty much everything I read online that is supposed to increase sperm count, mobility, motility, etc. I even make him smoothies every morning with fresh fruit and veggies and maca root powder. I just don't understand how it got lower with all the positive changes he's made. I even pack him lunch every day to make sure he doesn't go out and get fast food. I even buy organic cookies so we are putting good stuff in our bodies. I think I was in such shock and the fact he wasn't there, I didn't know what to say to the doc. They still did the IUI but it felt so uncomfortable while they were doing it because I was holding back tears so bad. I have no idea what "other options" mean. I have no idea how much IVF is but I'm pretty sure we can't afford it. My insurance covers $5000 but my SIL said she knew someone who spent $40K on it. This is the most depressed I've been about anything in my life. I just feel so helpless. I feel like all the positive changes and dedication to living a healthy lifestyle and taking vitamins and herbs amounted to nothing. I've even been spending a lot of money on organic foods and everything. All for nothing. I'm sorry for sounding so pessimistic and making this about me but I just dont' know how to fix any of this anymore.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Dwrgi, devastated is a good word. That is so strange it happened to you but 4 sperm? I'm just shocked because in January he quit smoking and cut back on caffiene and alcohol a lot. He takes MegaMen multi-vitamin, zinc, selenium, vitamin C, C0Q10, L-caratine, L-arginine, red ginsing and astralagus. He takes pretty much everything I read online that is supposed to increase sperm count, mobility, motility, etc. I even make him smoothies every morning with fresh fruit and veggies and maca root powder. I just don't understand how it got lower with all the positive changes he's made. I even pack him lunch every day to make sure he doesn't go out and get fast food. I even buy organic cookies so we are putting good stuff in our bodies. I think I was in such shock and the fact he wasn't there, I didn't know what to say to the doc. They still did the IUI but it felt so uncomfortable while they were doing it because I was holding back tears so bad. I have no idea what "other options" mean. I have no idea how much IVF is but I'm pretty sure we can't afford it. My insurance covers $5000 but my SIL said she knew someone who spent $40K on it. This is the most depressed I've been about anything in my life. I just feel so helpless. I feel like all the positive changes and dedication to living a healthy lifestyle and taking vitamins and herbs amounted to nothing. I've even been spending a lot of money on organic foods and everything. All for nothing. I'm sorry for sounding so pessimistic and making this about me but I just dont' know how to fix any of this anymore.

From what you have described, I am shocked too that there was a problem. Could they have got the numbers wrong? Maybe I'm being really thick.. Has your DH had a virus, was he stressed, did he wait long enough to give sample, or too long...? The variables are so random..., and the worst thing is we can drive ourselves around the twist thinking if I had done this, if I had done that..... It sounds as if both you and your DH are in tip top health-both eating the right stuff, doing the right things.. I bet if you'd done the IUI a day or two later, it would have been fine. Annoying just doesn't cover it... 

I guess the thing to remember is that you had five good follicles which, I surmise, may all be fertilisable (I don't care if that's not a proper word). The science didn't work for you this time, but it doesn't mean that Mother Nature can't, so try and relax-3 million healthy sperm is a fantastic number. The clinics must want to cover themselves for optimum success, but like with the success rates I discovered, they often fail anyway, for whatever reason. If I was you, I'd try and relax, who knows what went wrong, it shouldn't have gone wrong, but chin up! It's not too late, and get as much DTD in as you can, and then fingers crossed. 

I don't know if I'm helping, it was the only way that I could deal with it when we were sent home with the news that my DH had FOUR healthy sperm. I could have laughed if it wasn't so tragic. 

I hope that you are okay-I know exactly how you feel. Try your best to relax through it-it just wasn't meant to be this time. Doesn't mean that it hasn't worked. Think positive things-you don't want negative vibes when one of the mega colossus three million spermies may be trying to make friends with one of your follicles!!! Good luck-I'm sending you lots of positive vibes!!
:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, thanks for your positive words and for sharing your story with me. I am a little bit better today. I talked with DH and you are right, we were doing the guessing game to figure out what went wrong. One thing we did find out is his BMI is 31 and I read that can affect sperm count by 22%. Did you check your DH's BMI? I found a BMI calculater online. Even though he eats mostly healthy, he eats a lot. I guess I didn't really notice too much that he was overweight because I like big guys and we've been together a while.. He doesn't have time to work out anymore because he works and goes to school. Maybe in May when this semester is over he can start working out. He wants to do another IUI. But I don't understand the cryptic message the doc said to me, "if this doesn't work we'll have to talk about other options". That just urks me because we were diagnosed as "unexplained". The nurse told me about a month ago that I could do as many IUI's as I wanted. I just don't get it. But you are right, out of 3 million all we need to one to fertilize one of my follies. We have been DTDing a lot. I was taking a nap earlier and he surprised me by initiating. I think he feels bad. Thank you so much again for taking the time to comment on my sitatution. I feel like I'm being selfish since the rest of you ladies have problems too. I guess all of you are the only ones I can turn too because you know what I'm going too. I don't want to embarrass DH and talk to my friends or family about his sperm count. Thanks so much.:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Nikki Leigh, I hope AF doesn't show. I'm fx'd for you. Thanks for taking the time to comment on my pathetic post. It means a lot to have the support of all you ladies.

Ginger, I know how you feel. After DH's sperm count I not optimistic at all about this cycle. Maybe we are both down in the dumps this cycle because we were both sick too. Being healthy does boost your mood. 27mm is a great size. FX'd for you if you have your IUI today or tomorrow.


----------



## skye2010

Missy baby, you are not selfish at all. You are a great girl to have on this thread and I always love reading your input when I am down in the dumps. :hugs::hugs: I'm really sorry for what happened with swimmies. But honestly keep the chin up cause it's nowhere near over yet at all. Bedding in the mean time is a good idea. Has the DH disposed of his old swimmies in 3 days and stayed absinent for 3 days? Apart from that the only thing I worry about is all those supplements. You guys started using a lot of supplements all at once and I wonder if they clashed or sthg. My drs told me to cut out all herbal stuff before the tx and just stick with conventional Fertility His and Hers pills cause they are unsure of the side effects of the herbal stuff. I would definitely ask the dr if they are ok for the future. 
As for IVF it is not as scary as you would think. The cost over here is about 6000-£7000 at the best clinics. Not sure what it would be over there. but I guess your 5000 could cover a big chunk of it. Your body responded well to the meds so that is a good sign. Also u need a lot less healthy sperms, especially for ICSI so u wouldn't have all the sperm worries. 

I am sending you biiig biig hugs and good luck.

Ginger hon I hope u are better too and haven't given up just yet. Big hugs and good luck also for you.

Dwrgi thanx for shring the experience. I enjoyed reading your wise advice for Missy. I also loved your pict. Is that your dog? How beautiful is that? Sorry that you are feeling sick hon, hope u get better soon.

FM when is testing? I can't wait for ur positive xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

MissyT and Dwrgi... :hugs::hugs::hugs: please stay strong and don't give up :flower: things always happen when you least expect it. Also, yiour posts are not pathetic hun, we all need to vent to people that understand because they either have the same issues or understand this difficult journey. We will all get there together somehow :thumbup:

FM...how long till testing hun???

Nikki...fingers x'd AF steers clear for you

Lava...hope the retreat was fabulous and you're still smiling

Ginger,luvmydoggies :hi: hope you're both ok?

Skye...where are you at?

:hi: to anyone else I've missed as I usually do (sorry)

AFM I tested using a normal OPK stick and the test line came up quicker than the control line so did a digital and got my smiley :happydance: OH has been working hard and doing extra hours and said he was really tired and went to bed. I was gutted and started to :cry: He has already said he doesn't want to know when I am ovulating so what could I do?? Well I got in bed and got my own way :haha: was relieved that I could persuade him to say the least as normally no means no!
:sex: again this morning and tested but got a negative OPK so just caught my surge I think. I guess this is why I never got a positive in December :shrug:

My other worry is that I'm letting myself in for big heartache when the BFN comes as I could feel the hurt inside when OH originally said no to :sex:

So now I have a few questions :wacko:

I had spotting two days before CD1 yet didn't count them as CD's as they were not full flow (saying that I only had one day of full flow anyway)
If I keep to original CD1, I got my positive OPK on CD11 and my cycle will be 27/28 days whereas if I use the spotting as CD1 I'd have O'd on CD13 and my cycle would be the usual 29/30 days. What would you do?

If I got my positive yesterday evening at 7pm and a negative this morning at 8am, when/how do I calculate that I have ovulated (I know that I can't tell for sure by using OPK's and I don't temp due to not sleeping properly and getting up at different times). When can I start saying I am XDPO?

We had :sex: on CD9,11 and 12 (or CD11,13 and 14) and hopefully can persuade him again tonight :rofl:

Anyway...:dust: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Missy baby, you are not selfish at all. You are a great girl to have on this thread and I always love reading your input when I am down in the dumps. :hugs::hugs: I'm really sorry for what happened with swimmies. But honestly keep the chin up cause it's nowhere near over yet at all. Bedding in the mean time is a good idea. Has the DH disposed of his old swimmies in 3 days and stayed absinent for 3 days? Apart from that the only thing I worry about is all those supplements. You guys started using a lot of supplements all at once and I wonder if they clashed or sthg. My drs told me to cut out all herbal stuff before the tx and just stick with conventional Fertility His and Hers pills cause they are unsure of the side effects of the herbal stuff. I would definitely ask the dr if they are ok for the future.
> As for IVF it is not as scary as you would think. The cost over here is about 6000-£7000 at the best clinics. Not sure what it would be over there. but I guess your 5000 could cover a big chunk of it. Your body responded well to the meds so that is a good sign. Also u need a lot less healthy sperms, especially for ICSI so u wouldn't have all the sperm worries.
> 
> I am sending you biiig biig hugs and good luck.
> 
> Ginger hon I hope u are better too and haven't given up just yet. Big hugs and good luck also for you.
> 
> Dwrgi thanx for shring the experience. I enjoyed reading your wise advice for Missy. I also loved your pict. Is that your dog? How beautiful is that? Sorry that you are feeling sick hon, hope u get better soon.
> 
> FM when is testing? I can't wait for ur positive xxx

Thank you for this Skye-I am full of cold and feeling a bit run down. No surprise with the stress of TTC!! :cold:

The dog is Ruby-she is my baby husky, just had her first birthday. She is gorgeous but an absolute handful. I also have another husky, Gwydion, who is even more gorgeous. They are lying on my bed now, taunting each other! :haha: They get all of my misplaced maternal instincts! 

Good luck to everybody on here-I think we all deserve our :bfp: soon! xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> MissyT and Dwrgi... :hugs::hugs::hugs: please stay strong and don't give up :flower: things always happen when you least expect it. Also, yiour posts are not pathetic hun, we all need to vent to people that understand because they either have the same issues or understand this difficult journey. We will all get there together somehow :thumbup:
> 
> FM...how long till testing hun???
> 
> Nikki...fingers x'd AF steers clear for you
> 
> Lava...hope the retreat was fabulous and you're still smiling
> 
> Ginger,luvmydoggies :hi: hope you're both ok?
> 
> Skye...where are you at?
> 
> :hi: to anyone else I've missed as I usually do (sorry)
> 
> AFM I tested using a normal OPK stick and the test line came up quicker than the control line so did a digital and got my smiley :happydance: OH has been working hard and doing extra hours and said he was really tired and went to bed. I was gutted and started to :cry: He has already said he doesn't want to know when I am ovulating so what could I do?? Well I got in bed and got my own way :haha: was relieved that I could persuade him to say the least as normally no means no!
> :sex: again this morning and tested but got a negative OPK so just caught my surge I think. I guess this is why I never got a positive in December :shrug:
> 
> My other worry is that I'm letting myself in for big heartache when the BFN comes as I could feel the hurt inside when OH originally said no to :sex:
> 
> So now I have a few questions :wacko:
> 
> I had spotting two days before CD1 yet didn't count them as CD's as they were not full flow (saying that I only had one day of full flow anyway)
> If I keep to original CD1, I got my positive OPK on CD11 and my cycle will be 27/28 days whereas if I use the spotting as CD1 I'd have O'd on CD13 and my cycle would be the usual 29/30 days. What would you do?
> 
> If I got my positive yesterday evening at 7pm and a negative this morning at 8am, when/how do I calculate that I have ovulated (I know that I can't tell for sure by using OPK's and I don't temp due to not sleeping properly and getting up at different times). When can I start saying I am XDPO?
> 
> We had :sex: on CD9,11 and 12 (or CD11,13 and 14) and hopefully can persuade him again tonight :rofl:
> 
> Anyway...:dust: to everyone
> 
> XxX

Thank you for this Never! I know how you feel when DH says 'No' and you only have a small window of trying. At least you managed to get your wicked way! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ooo, tricky with the positive and negative-a person ovulates anytime from 12-36 hours after first positive. Perhaps as your cycle is a bit confused this month, concentrate on the fact that you have DTD every two days and more, and hope for the best??? I chart my temp and it is a great help, but it does go up and down like a yo yo in the follicular phase. It's a pain that it's difficult to chart as it does help confirm things. Do you get twinges when you ov? I do, really badly sometimes, which also helps. Has you doc said anything about the short AF? Is that normal for you? I don't want to worry you (we have enough to worry about as it is!), but might it mean that womb lining is thin???? God, maybe I'm getting it all wrong. My acupuncturist was concerned as my AF generally lasts only two days, full flow, and a few days afterwards of very light spotting. She suggested that there may not be enough lining in the womb for the fertilised egg to embed..... Having said that, I know people with one and two day periods, who have no difficulty conceiving at all. 

Gosh, I have rambled, so am going to stop now!

Good luck to us all on here, whatever part of our cycle or treatment we are at!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Dwrgi, my usual cycles are 29/30 days, this was my first AF since MMC and was told anything goes :shrug: 

I'm just hoping we've done enough this month. 

On phone so sorry for short reply :flower:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi, I had 2 friends who had no problem at getting pregnant even though they had 2 days of flow. One of them was over 35 so who knows? Ruby is really gorgeous. I bet she needs a lot of running daily so she must be hardwork compared to my 2 couch potatoes. I want a bigger dog but being a couch potato myself I never dare :) Also we would need to live in a house with a garden for that. 

Nevernever, 1st day of your cycle is counting from 1st morning of the flow. So say you had spotting in the morning and flow in the afternoon, you count the next day as CD1. I guess your body would take some time to go back to normal after mc. Also it is a good idea to bed 2 days after + OPK cause sometime the egg takes it's time to hatch. Good luck this month.


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Thanks Dwrgi, my usual cycles are 29/30 days, this was my first AF since MMC and was told anything goes :shrug:
> 
> I'm just hoping we've done enough this month.
> 
> On phone so sorry for short reply :flower:
> 
> XxX

Sorry, very insensitive of me. I didn't realise. Yes, anything goes at this time. I hope you are feeling sort of okay? I know from experience that it is not easy to get over an MMC.

Sending you big hugs,
Ax
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Skye, as always, thanks for your support. Maybe you can tell me a little bit more about the IVF process. DH actually suggested donor sperm before having to go through IVF. I guess we'll talk about the options after I get my BFN.

Dwrgi, Ruby is beautiful. Sometimes I feel like my furbabies are what get me through all these heartbreaking months of TTC.

Neversay, thank you for your kind words. As far as your OPKs it sounds like you are doing all you can do. I'm sure this month is very sensitive to you since your mc. My DH doesn't seem as "into it" when I tell him we "have to" do it. BDing is so much easier and relaxing when it doesn't involve TTC.


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Hello ladies,
I am new here. I am trying to conceive our first. I am here looking for support fro other women who are going through the same. All my friends just gave birth end of last yr and i am now the only one ttc.


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye...thanks for your reply, I guess I'll be having a shorter cycle this month :shrug:
Thanks also for suggesting to :sex: two days after positive OPK. Unfortunately I have two "problems" with this. One being that we both have fairly low sex drives, the other is that my OH thinks we will be ok as we only :sex: once when we caught in December and don't need to do it as often :(. Also, as I have educated myself regarding opk's, timings of :sex: best times etc I feel as though I'm actually the one TTC whereas he's just winging it. He got grouchy with me night as I suggested we have an "early" night. 
Right now he's really busy with work and stressed so I'll just have to count us out for the month so I'm not totally gutted when the witch shows. 

Missyt...I'm on my iPhone and the darn thing won't let me scroll up as I've just realised it was you saying about getting the OH to do the deed :dohh: I also said to him yesterday that we would have been 18 weeks along and expressly told me he didn't want to talk about it so yeah, it's all very nervewracking more so than ever. 

Dwrgi...don't apologise hun, I didn't explain my cycles properly. Saying that, was on BCP until October, had one period then caught. My periods have always been regular even off the BCP, I was on it due to heavy painful periods. The AF after my MMC (the one I just had) was the most pathetic one I've ever had (rofl) barely spotted for two days, one fairly heavy painful day then back to spotting for a day, nothing the next day and spotting again for a further two days :headspin: hugs to you and keep smiling :flower: oh and your dognis beautiful, love the name Ruby too, was on our girls name list.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted to add that I hope everyone had a good weekend and that we all have a good week ahead with some BFP's too :dust: as my blooming iPhone doesn't let you scroll in a reply :shrug: unless I really am a thicko :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Just wanted to add that I hope everyone had a good weekend and that we all have a good week ahead with some BFP's too :dust: as my blooming iPhone doesn't let you scroll in a reply :shrug: unless I really am a thicko :rofl:
> 
> XxX

Hello Everybody!

Just wanted to say :hi: and to second Neversaynever's greeting for a good week. I think that we ALL deserve our :bfp: and it may take us longer than some people who seem to catch a pg just as easily as catch a cold, but that means that ours will be all the more longed for and special! So here's to lots and lots of good luck and :bfp: on this thread!

Ruby is a complete handful, but hilarious too-you just don't know what she will do next! You don't need telly in our house. The dog, Gwydion, is far calmer and so serene. She just doesn't stop and is quite a madam. Good job that DH is a runner as he takes them out every day. Saying that, it hasn't escaped my notice that runners may have problems with sperm, but he has cut back over the last year, so I'm hoping it's not too much of an issue. 

We're seeing my FS this Friday, and I know from the (highly rubbish) nurse that she is going to recommend IVF. I really don't want to do this, but if it's the only way... Unfortunately, I was put on the IVF list two years ago (free cycle on NHS), then got pregnant, went to my docs who took me OFF the IVF list and then I had an ectopic/miscarriage. Now, because I am 40 in July I will be too old for free NHS IVF. It is completely laughable, if not so very desperate!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Anyway, I'm on CD21, got acupuncture tonight. I took a cheap stick pregnancy test this morning so that therapist could 'go for it'-it came out negative, but it may be far too early. Just have to wait now. 

But, enough about me-hope you all have a great week and that we are all moving towards our own little miracles! 

So :dust:


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
Good morning. I don't have time right now to catch up on all your posts from this weekend as I'm off to work, but I wanted to wish you all a wonderful week and let you know that I prayed for each of you individually this weekend on my meditation retreat, which was lovely. I came away feeling very content and relaxed (of course, I haven't been to the office yet). LOL I'm CD30 today of a typically 31 day cycle. I did not test this morning. I have an appt. to go to the doctor tomorrow for a blood pregnancy test so I suppose if AF doesn't come by then, I'll need to wait until the nurse calls me back tomorrow afternoon with the result. I spent the weekend with 20 ladies, many with grown children, some with special needs, some that are tragically deceased, a few ladies that never married and have no children, women who are married and either didn't want or couldn't have children & made peace with. One lady told their stories of adopting a baby girl from China after multiple MC & an ectopic pg, another of marrying at 45 and going straight to IVF with the implication that they used a donor egg. My good friend who has been trying for 3 years and just finished her 2nd failed IUI. The point of all this is to say that I have seen the many different paths take us and I have to try to remain open and peaceful about my future even as I follow my RE's treatment plan over the next few months.

You all are amazing women! I want to let you know how wonderful it is sharing this journey with people that understand the ups and downs of what I'm going through, that make me laugh with stories of soft cups and BDing and stupid but well-meaning comments from the "peanut gallery" at work or at family gatherings. Thank you for being there. I'll check back in a little while. Love, L


----------



## Jocr

Lavalux - Thats soooo sweet of you. Im so pleased that you had a relaxing and wonderful time. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I'm so sorry that your IUI was stressful, there could have been any number of things going on with you dh's sperm that morning. My dh had a sperm count of 8million at one of our 1st iui's but then the next month it rose to 15million, and then to 39 million. A little over a month ago he began taking fertileaid for men and his sperm increased from 39 million to 51 million. My dh ordered another bottle last night just in case we don't get a bfp this cycle although our only other option is IVF. If your dh doesn't mind taking a vitimin 3 times a day, I think it really works, even my RE was amazed at my dh's sperm count. I'm thinking this might just be a fluke for your dh. Don't give up on this IUI this could still be your month to get you BFP! I'm rooting for you.

Nikki- No PMS is good, I'm praying for your bfp this cycle.

Padrat- I hope the morning sickness doesn't get too bad, glad you found something that helps.

ttcbabyfl- Welcome, you will love it here

Dwrgi- Good luck with your fs appt, I hope you don't have to worry about IVF, FX that you get your bfp

Lava- sounds like your retreat was awesome!!! 

afm- feeling better but still really bloated. I'm 7dpo today, I don't plan on testing until the 21st unless of course I have a good reason to test early.


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add that I hope everyone had a good weekend and that we all have a good week ahead with some BFP's too :dust: as my blooming iPhone doesn't let you scroll in a reply :shrug: unless I really am a thicko :rofl:
> 
> XxX
> 
> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Just wanted to say :hi: and to second Neversaynever's greeting for a good week. I think that we ALL deserve our :bfp: and it may take us longer than some people who seem to catch a pg just as easily as catch a cold, but that means that ours will be all the more longed for and special! So here's to lots and lots of good luck and :bfp: on this thread!
> 
> Ruby is a complete handful, but hilarious too-you just don't know what she will do next! You don't need telly in our house. The dog, Gwydion, is far calmer and so serene. She just doesn't stop and is quite a madam. Good job that DH is a runner as he takes them out every day. Saying that, it hasn't escaped my notice that runners may have problems with sperm, but he has cut back over the last year, so I'm hoping it's not too much of an issue.
> 
> We're seeing my FS this Friday, and I know from the (highly rubbish) nurse that she is going to recommend IVF. I really don't want to do this, but if it's the only way... Unfortunately, I was put on the IVF list two years ago (free cycle on NHS), then got pregnant, went to my docs who took me OFF the IVF list and then I had an ectopic/miscarriage. Now, because I am 40 in July I will be too old for free NHS IVF. It is completely laughable, if not so very desperate!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, I'm on CD21, got acupuncture tonight. I took a cheap stick pregnancy test this morning so that therapist could 'go for it'-it came out negative, but it may be far too early. Just have to wait now.
> 
> But, enough about me-hope you all have a great week and that we are all moving towards our own little miracles!
> 
> So :dust:Click to expand...

Hi - Is this a picture of one of your dogs? Looks gorgeous.
Re the acupuncture tonight (me too and I cant wait), dont worry too much about the test as apparently the acupuncturist can feel a different pulse on someone that is preg. How long have you been seeing them?
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## missyt

FM, was Fertileaid the only vitamin DH was taking? I have my DH on so many vitamins I think it may have done some harm. I just don't know. If he is taking just Fertilaid then he can live with that. Thanks for caring so much.


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]Lavalux  good luck with the IUI getting you a sticky bean, how you feeling? AF got me yesterday.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gingerbread  How did it go, you feeling ok?:flower:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Skye  Thanks. I have been trying for just over 2 years. Must be my/our turn soon.:thumbup:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]NikkiLeigh  Super Domino player you! :happydance: Nice when you beat them isnt it. I have super competitive DH too. Hope AF stays away for you hun.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MissyT  I hope youre feeling a bit better now? :flower: The others had some good advice for DH sperm count. Have a break if you need but I'm sure that all the healthy eating is doing you both a lot of good in the long run, sometimes it can take a while for the positives to show through and start to make a difference to your body. Like Dwrgi says it may well happen with mother nature :sex:with those 3 million (which really when you think about it is an amazing number of swimmers :spermy::spermy:) I know its all so hard sweetie, Keep your chin up hun xx PS your not being selfish, we all need to vent and talk about this stuff, thats what we are all here for  *for each other* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Never  I would say you ovulated on day 12 or 13  keeping your CD1 as the day you bled properly and not just spotting. I have the opposite prob with my DH  its like living with Benny Hill chasing me round the house :headspin:, I darnt even bend over to go into a cupboard in front of him  he is like a dog on heat 100% of the time but I on the other hand have a very low sex drive so thats not good![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dwrgi  Hope your cold is getting better and Ruby is a beaut. I had a husky cross Alsatian once and she was lovely too.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ttcbaby  welcome, how long have you been ttc? I know the feeling  it seems nearly everyone is preg around me eeak!![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I am feeling more positive today - AF got me yesterday which I expected after BFN. So I will think of this as another chance to get my BFP this month and do my best. xx Jo:hugs:
[/FONT]


----------



## FutureMommie

missyt said:


> FM, was Fertileaid the only vitamin DH was taking? I have my DH on so many vitamins I think it may have done some harm. I just don't know. If he is taking just Fertilaid then he can live with that. Thanks for caring so much.

No my hubby also takes a daily multi-vitamin, and I think he takes others like fish oil etc...give it a try though. I hope it works for you too.


----------



## FutureMommie

I just created a journal in the LTTC section, does anyone know how to add the journal to my siggy?


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks JOCR, I've already convinced myself that I'm out for this month and have just been and bought some more ovulation tests :dohh: I feel really selfish about wanting to have more early nights but I so want to be pregnant again. I almost wish that I had another negative OPK so I have no idea of when ovulation occurs like last time (as I didn't think for one moment that I could be pregnant)
You're being so good about picking yourself up and dusting yourself down for the next cycle :)

All I can say is roll on Friday so I can break up from work for a couple if weeks :happydance:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

FutureMommie said:


> I just created a journal in the LTTC section, does anyone know how to like the journal to my siggy?

 FM pls give the link cause I'd like to check it out.
21st is a while away hard to keep off from the bloomin sticks no? :)

Missy sperm donor is a big decision also, how do you feel about that? You have a lot of discussing and thinking to do. :hugs::hugs: I suggest you to get one more sperm test before you decide anything. Say give a month or so (actually ask your consultant) for the swimmies to recover and do another test. Cause this one might just be the bad luck. I will be updating my experience as I go along but if there is anything u wanna know specifically just fire away. At the moment I'm on nasal spray that suppreses my ovaries. They slow down the fertility first than stimulate it so that they can have a full control off the hormones. Once i have my period, the stimmulation will start, which is more intense.

Hi TTCbaby, you are at the right place for support so good luck ;)

Nevernever, it took my DH a long time to realise that he needs to be more proactive. (Grrr) It really is very frustrating to grind against a tired DH while TTCing, Lol!!! He wil come around to it in his own time, and in the mean time try not to get too annoyed about it cause it just makes you upset but it doesn't help the situation. :hugs:

Lava that was such a sweet message. Thank you for praying for us. I'm really glad that you are there for me too. When TTc prolongs it is great to have friends who listen and support through ups and downs. x

Jocr, I hope it is your turn this month. :flower:


----------



## missyt

Lava, that is great that you went on a meditation retreat. Did it make you feel more at peace? I sure could use that right now. I'm sure it feels more assuring to have met others in a familiar situation. There is a coworker of mine here at work that I vent to. She never had any children of her own (think maybe she has PCOS) but had 2 step children. She knows exactly how I feel.

FM, I just ordered Fertilaid for men and women along with that kit where you can check sperm count. I just don't get what the doc mean when he said if this doesn't work we'll have to talk about other options. This was my 3rd IUI when I know of other that have done more. I'm sure going to miss you on here when you get your BFP. 

Jocr, I'm sorry AF came. But that is great that DH has a high sex drive. My DH used to have a high sex drive but it has dwindled considerably. After my let down of on IUI on Friday, I told him it still wasn't too late this cycle and we BDed quite a few times this weekend. It was so much more fun when we weren't TTC.

TTCBaby, welcome. Just know that we are all in the same boat and you will find comfort here. Best of luck to you.


----------



## FutureMommie

:dohh: stupid me, I meant I test on the 11th!!!!

Missyt- you sound so discouraged, I hope we both get our bfp's soon, and don't you worry, I'll be there stalking you before, and after your bfp and during your 9 months. I know this is hard right now but like some of the other ladies said, it only takes One! Don't focus on the other options yet forcus on her and now, I am going to order fertilaid for women if I don't get my bfp this month.


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add that I hope everyone had a good weekend and that we all have a good week ahead with some BFP's too :dust: as my blooming iPhone doesn't let you scroll in a reply :shrug: unless I really am a thicko :rofl:
> 
> XxX
> 
> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Just wanted to say :hi: and to second Neversaynever's greeting for a good week. I think that we ALL deserve our :bfp: and it may take us longer than some people who seem to catch a pg just as easily as catch a cold, but that means that ours will be all the more longed for and special! So here's to lots and lots of good luck and :bfp: on this thread!
> 
> Ruby is a complete handful, but hilarious too-you just don't know what she will do next! You don't need telly in our house. The dog, Gwydion, is far calmer and so serene. She just doesn't stop and is quite a madam. Good job that DH is a runner as he takes them out every day. Saying that, it hasn't escaped my notice that runners may have problems with sperm, but he has cut back over the last year, so I'm hoping it's not too much of an issue.
> 
> We're seeing my FS this Friday, and I know from the (highly rubbish) nurse that she is going to recommend IVF. I really don't want to do this, but if it's the only way... Unfortunately, I was put on the IVF list two years ago (free cycle on NHS), then got pregnant, went to my docs who took me OFF the IVF list and then I had an ectopic/miscarriage. Now, because I am 40 in July I will be too old for free NHS IVF. It is completely laughable, if not so very desperate!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, I'm on CD21, got acupuncture tonight. I took a cheap stick pregnancy test this morning so that therapist could 'go for it'-it came out negative, but it may be far too early. Just have to wait now.
> 
> But, enough about me-hope you all have a great week and that we are all moving towards our own little miracles!
> 
> So :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - Is this a picture of one of your dogs? Looks gorgeous.
> Re the acupuncture tonight (me too and I cant wait), dont worry too much about the test as apparently the acupuncturist can feel a different pulse on someone that is preg. How long have you been seeing them?
> Fingers crossed for you xxClick to expand...

Hi Jocr,
How are you? This is Ruby-one year old husky. She is completely mad. I have Gwydion too (a name for a Welsh wizard)-he is super gorgeous too (flopping across the laptop as I type!!!). They get all my frustrated maternal fussing!

I've been TTC for three years and five months. Seems like an age. I had an ectopic (but not confirmed) pregnancy 17 months ago, and been trying again ever since. I think my probs are to do with DH's sperm, following two really low SA results in Feb and March this year, although his SA last May was fine. 

God, I don't half ramble. I've been having acupuncture since February-twice a month generally. I really like my therapist, but I'm not 100% confident of her skills-she's focusing on me achieving EWCM (eurgh), as mine is scant to say the least, but still no improvement. She also wants to extend my cycle to more than two days, but still no joy. So, I'll see what happens next time AF arrives (if she does, fingers crossed not), and decide whether to try somebody new. Feel awful about doing this though. I am generally less stressed though, as a result of it, so it is doing some good.

How are you getting on with it??? How often do you go? It'll be interesting to hear another person's story!

I love your avatar pic-you sound as if you're having great fun!

Anyway, let me know how you got on with your acu. Hope it went well, and that you're feeling seriously chilled now!

Take care and lots and lots of :dust: to you.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls. My mom is in town visiting & only have a short min to poke in.

Missy Im glad you are sounding more positive about this cycle & doing what it takes to get your bfp. My Dh joked I needed to borrow a follie or two from you & your DH some spermy from him. Thats all he keeps boasting about is his great numbers & whether or not I posted about it on the forum(forget about my one lonely follie)..one track mind I tell ya. It sounds like your DH has been very kind to you since the iui and I have a feeling that waking you from the nap(so sweet) might have been just what you needed to get the bfp this cycle:winkwink: Im sooo keeping my fxd for you!

skye thank you as always for your oh so sweet encouragement. I wish I could give you a real:hugs:. And I'm so happy you are back in the game so we can hear all about your progress as well. Oh and your "couch potatoes" make me smile everytime I see your posts! Such cute babies!

Padrat sorry about the mssick:uck) but is great to hear everything is going well. Happy & healthy 9months:flower:

Jocr curse that damn witch! So sorry. I like your positive attitude though. Your DH sounds just like mine..cant ever get enough & exhausting!!! Everything turns him on(even after 12 yrs geez) & I'm the polar opposite!!! Oh well what can you do:shrug:

Never which brings me to you..will you switch dh with mine?? Im kidding & can only imagine the frustration of feeling like you need him to be more proactive at the most crucial time. It is hard having a lower sex drive & just wanting to turn in early but I have a feeling he may be the most relaxed of us all & that just might be what knocks you up!!!

Nikki any word from AF yet? Still hoping she stays clear of you. FXd!

Dwrgi ruby is sooo beautiful..gota love the enthusiasm in those youngsters! Hope youre feeling better & Im praying you dont have to worry about IVF as well(that will be our next step & am dreading it) Goodluck with your appointment with the Fs. Also hoping the witch stays far away from you as well.

FM glad you are feeling better. You do realize we will all be stalking you on the 11th now dont you???

Lava thank you for your thoughts & prayers for us while on the retreat. Sounds like you got a much needed boost & many women to compare notes with. Welcome home!

ttcbaby welcome!!:hi:

HA :hug:

AFM my iui was sunday morning & now the dreaded!!! Oh well hopefully my one follie is as head strong as me & will get the job done.

Have a wonderful monday ladies & so sorry if I left anyone out:blush:


----------



## gingerbread

Oops padbrat sorry for the misspelling of your name:dohh:


----------



## missyt

Ginger, I'll trade you 2 follies for 20 million swimmies :haha::haha::rofl::rofl:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Ladies!

I was lurking a little bit and every time I wanted to reply I did not have enough time but I have been thinking about all of you!:flower:

Lynnb- I'm glad that you are doing good! I have meltdowns all the time! TTC can cause so many emotions. Hope you are feeling better!:flower:

Jocr- I'm sorry af. Your dh is so sweet to send you flowers after an argument.
sending you lots of baby dust. I am enjoying the p&q at home now that my dh is away. It honestly feels like a vacation.:happydance:

MissyT- I'm so sorry that your dh couldn't go with you to your iui appointment. Like the other ladies have said, it's too early to tell. Since my dh has some issues with his :spermy: I am a strong believer that it just takes that one good :spermy: to meet that eggy. 

Hi Futuremommie! How are you feeling?

Skye2010- Did you start your treatment yet? How is it going? Your husband sounds like mine, the minute he knows I'm ignoring him...he can't stand it. He starts being all luvy duvy. Sorry, I know I spelled that wrong.

Hi Neversaynever! how are you feeling? Excited about your trip?

Dwrgi- GL with your fs appointment. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you.:flower: Your doggie is sooo beautiful.

Lavalux, That was so sweet and kind of you to pray for all of us at your retreat. You said you came back relaxed, that is so nice to hear.

Gingerbread- How are you feeling? Fingers crossed that you get your bfp.

Hello ttcbabyfl

I had my second yoga class today! It was a really tough workout but something I really needed. We did a lot of meditating and got me to a really good place. 

baby dust


----------



## skye2010

Hahahahahaha! Ginger and Missy I thought the same thing, how good it would be if you could roll along a few eggs and swimmies via internet

AFM I'm trying to fight of DH's cold, which was seriously nasty. Never seen him so ill before. I am taking all sorts of preventive meds (throat antiseptic, first defence, gingertea) But I still have a throat ache. I hope it wouldn't turn into a full blown cold. Any effective cold remedies welcome. I am also sniffing my down regulation squirts -I hope they are effective- and waiting for AF to turn up.


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning ladies :flower:

Sorry can't reply individually, on my phone which is a pain but I really needed to vent!

I'm really peeved that my OH is too tired to want I DTD and I know im being selfish but can't help it. We've missed crucial days this month and I guess I was pinning my hopes on this month for several reasons. 
1. We were supposed to be pregnant in Vegas (20 weeks) and I still wanted to be pregnant in Vegas, even if it was a little bit pregnant. 
2. I really wanted a 2011 baby like I thought I was going to be having. 
3. If I were to be pregnant this month, baby would be due the day we found out I was originally pregnant. 
4. I'm already stressing about getting pregnant and being obsessive yet it's only been a month :wacko:

I feel really guilty that many of you on here have been tying for much longer than I have yet here I am moaning like a spoiled brat. 

I'm sorry, just needed to let it out. Will no doubt talk to OH whilst we are away and say we were just damn lucky to get pregnant last time (only DTD once) and it doesn't mean it'll happen that way again. 

Happy Tuesday, roll on Friday :flower:

A xXx


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I was lurking a little bit and every time I wanted to reply I did not have enough time but I have been thinking about all of you!:flower:
> 
> Lynnb- I'm glad that you are doing good! I have meltdowns all the time! TTC can cause so many emotions. Hope you are feeling better!:flower:
> 
> Jocr- I'm sorry af. Your dh is so sweet to send you flowers after an argument.
> sending you lots of baby dust. I am enjoying the p&q at home now that my dh is away. It honestly feels like a vacation.:happydance:
> 
> MissyT- I'm so sorry that your dh couldn't go with you to your iui appointment. Like the other ladies have said, it's too early to tell. Since my dh has some issues with his :spermy: I am a strong believer that it just takes that one good :spermy: to meet that eggy.
> 
> Hi Futuremommie! How are you feeling?
> 
> Skye2010- Did you start your treatment yet? How is it going? Your husband sounds like mine, the minute he knows I'm ignoring him...he can't stand it. He starts being all luvy duvy. Sorry, I know I spelled that wrong.
> 
> Hi Neversaynever! how are you feeling? Excited about your trip?
> 
> Dwrgi- GL with your fs appointment. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you.:flower: Your doggie is sooo beautiful.
> 
> Lavalux, That was so sweet and kind of you to pray for all of us at your retreat. You said you came back relaxed, that is so nice to hear.
> 
> Gingerbread- How are you feeling? Fingers crossed that you get your bfp.
> 
> Hello ttcbabyfl
> 
> I had my second yoga class today! It was a really tough workout but something I really needed. We did a lot of meditating and got me to a really good place.
> 
> baby dust

 Hi! Thanks for your good luck-I don't think that DH can come with me, as he's got work commitments. He's gutted as his little swimmers are going to be in the spotlight, and he's desperate to find out whether they are swimming nowhere fast (highly likely)..

So glad that you enjoyed your yoga class-I've always meant to try it as I can be a real worrier. Great that you benefitted from it! :thumbup:

Dear Never-I know how you feel. It does seem like crucial time is wasted especially as we only have a very small window of opportunity each month. I sometimes think that my own DH is (was) a bit casual about TTC-it wasn't until we realised there may be a problem, did he buck up his act. The way I see it, men don't have the same maternal urges that we do; also they can reproduce until they are literally on their last legs. We can't. It may be a good idea to have a chat and explain how important this is to you. Maybe he's holding back cos he's afraid of something bad happening again... Try and talk to him and understand what's going on with him.... In the meantime, rant away, as it's just good to get it out of your system. That's enough amateur psychology from me-but good luck with it anyway! Btw, I love the flower so am sending you one back! :flower:

Dear Skye-how are you doing? I'm still full of my own cold! My DH takes First Defence when he thinks that he's about to come down with a cold. What about upping your dose of Vit C and zinc, to get you through the next few days?? I really hope the vile lurgy doesn't catch you-I'm sending you lots and lots of :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Dear Gingerbread-thank you so much for your good wishes-it means a lot to have somebody in the same boat, and who knows exactly how I'm feeling. Yup, let's cast a spell to keep vile hag :witch: away. 

I hope you are having a good time with your mother-I bet it's just lovely to catch up? And a HUGE, the most massively ENORMOUS good luck for the IUI to work-I have all fingers and toes crossed for you! :thumbup::thumbup::flower:

:hugs:

Hi MissyT-so glad that you had lots of :sex: this weekend without thinking about TTC! You never know, this is just what might clinch it! I really fight hard now to stop thinking about TTC when I'm DTD, but it's soooooooo difficult-so I am really impressed with you and that you had some comfort after the IUI. How are you feeling now? I am sending you loads and loads of hugs and :thumbup: ! The fertilaid sounds like a good idea-I hope that it does the trick. I have read about phenomenally improved SA results after vits for DH, and have taken comfort from these posts myself, so good luck. I didn't know that you could test SA results yourself... please let me know how you get on with this, I might make a purchase myself! Hope you're enjoying your week, hun, try and think positively and let's hope you're not far from your :bfp:
:hugs::hugs:

I hope that I haven't left anybody out, but if I have then I just want to wish us ALL an imminent :bfp: , let's make 2011 OUR year!
:dust: to us all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi  Oh noo I hope you are feeling better really soon, bloody germs! 
We have 3 cats which are my fur babies (Pantolimen, Maddox & Hunny).
Blimey over 3 years  you are very patient and I admire you for not going nuts. Its so hard for us sometimes isnt it. Are your tubes ok after the ectopic? Sperm can really go up and down cant it, my DH has only had his tested twice (2nd time as I asked for it) and it seems to be fine. Apparently I'm fine too as far as they can see but waiting for a LAP.
I saw my lovely acu lady last night and it was great  I seem to go into overdrive when I see her, I suppose I see it as a little bit of counselling time too, she is very nice. I also had cupping again on my shoulders to relese some of my tension  leaves what looks like huge love bites all over my back! My lady is focussing on generally balancing me for this month as just stopped clomid & I do get anxious and worry a lot. Have your periods been less painful since you started to have acu? If you need help finding someone near you that specialises in fertility let me know and I will put out the feelers too. Mine doesnt specialise in fertility but she really seems to know her stuff & I feel a conection to her (hippy)! I go twice a month, normally the week of AF and again the week of ovulation to build up my lining.
Have you been told what you are eg I am Stagnant liver chi and blood deficient?

I'm desperate for a dog, I have told DH if we dont have a BFP by xmas I am getting one. Ruby was one of the names I had picked if we have a girl but my cousin stole it last year. I love the name Gwydion and what it means, very cool. Does blodwin mean anything?
(I dont even take a breath)! :haha:
Lots of dust :dust::dust::hugs:
X

Gingerbread  glad its not just me living with a sex pest :sex::sex:  I thought he might grow out of it but after 7 years there is no sign of let up. Still I would be worried if he didnt want to after all this time. He cant win.:nope:

Luvmydoggies  Glad you liked your yoga class  I love yoga but the classes on around here dont seem to be at a convenient time for me. I do pilates lately and quite like that. Enjoy your quiet time :dance:x

Skye  Thanks & Hope you are feeling better soon too. Get some rest :sleep:

Never  Hi hun heres asome BIG :hug: for you. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself (easier said than done I know), it will happen for you I'm sure. What are your plans for being off of work? I have a few days off at the end of April and we are going Glamping on a farm, cant wait. What are your cats called?

MissyT- Thanks hun. Yeah it is so much nicer when your not having to think about what position is best, legs in the air and timing :sex:. People that arent in our postion really have no idea how taxing this can all be on our relationships. We will get there in the end though. :thumbup::thumbup:

Fm - Hi:hi:

Im off to the Fertility DR this afternoon - I think it is just to sign the papers for the Laparoscopy & be told about it I assume. 
Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday but roll on the weekend.
Jo xx:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> Dwrgi  Oh noo I hope you are feeling better really soon, bloody germs!
> We have 3 cats which are my fur babies (Pantolimen, Maddox & Hunny).
> Blimey over 3 years  you are very patient and I admire you for not going nuts. Its so hard for us sometimes isnt it. Are your tubes ok after the ectopic? Sperm can really go up and down cant it, my DH has only had his tested twice (2nd time as I asked for it) and it seems to be fine. Apparently I'm fine too as far as they can see but waiting for a LAP.
> I saw my lovely acu lady last night and it was great  I seem to go into overdrive when I see her, I suppose I see it as a little bit of counselling time too, she is very nice. I also had cupping again on my shoulders to relese some of my tension  leaves what looks like huge love bites all over my back! My lady is focussing on generally balancing me for this month as just stopped clomid & I do get anxious and worry a lot. Have your periods been less painful since you started to have acu? If you need help finding someone near you that specialises in fertility let me know and I will put out the feelers too. Mine doesnt specialise in fertility but she really seems to know her stuff & I feel a conection to her (hippy)! I go twice a month, normally the week of AF and again the week of ovulation to build up my lining.
> Have you been told what you are eg I am Stagnant liver chi and blood deficient?
> 
> I'm desperate for a dog, I have told DH if we dont have a BFP by xmas I am getting one. Ruby was one of the names I had picked if we have a girl but my cousin stole it last year. I love the name Gwydion and what it means, very cool. Does blodwin mean anything?
> (I dont even take a breath)! :haha:
> Lots of dust :dust::dust::hugs:
> X
> 
> Gingerbread  glad its not just me living with a sex pest :sex::sex:  I thought he might grow out of it but after 7 years there is no sign of let up. Still I would be worried if he didnt want to after all this time. He cant win.:nope:
> 
> Luvmydoggies  Glad you liked your yoga class  I love yoga but the classes on around here dont seem to be at a convenient time for me. I do pilates lately and quite like that. Enjoy your quiet time :dance:x
> 
> Skye  Thanks & Hope you are feeling better soon too. Get some rest :sleep:
> 
> Never  Hi hun heres asome BIG :hug: for you. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself (easier said than done I know), it will happen for you I'm sure. What are your plans for being off of work? I have a few days off at the end of April and we are going Glamping on a farm, cant wait. What are your cats called?
> 
> MissyT- Thanks hun. Yeah it is so much nicer when your not having to think about what position is best, legs in the air and timing :sex:. People that arent in our postion really have no idea how taxing this can all be on our relationships. We will get there in the end though. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Fm - Hi:hi:
> 
> Im off to the Fertility DR this afternoon - I think it is just to sign the papers for the Laparoscopy & be told about it I assume.
> Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday but roll on the weekend.
> Jo xx:hugs:

Hi Jo!

Thanks for your lovely post. I'm getting completely addicted to this site, now that I'm off sick from work. I won't have time to go back to work, with having to check this every 5 minutes!! :happydance::happydance:

I really hope that your appointment goes well-it's all about moving forward, and signing the papers takes you forward to your lap, and then to the results! Roll on that appointment, so that you can get your longed for and very deserved :bfp:

I had a lap & dye last summer-no probs at all, which I was sooooooo relieved about. DH's SA was also fine last summer ("although motility could be improved", as my Fertility Consultant said, without suggesting how-:growlmad:). Three years is far too long, and I am now getting completely obsessive about it, which is sure to be counter productive.

Glad you enjoyed your acu session-is cupping painful? I've heard about it! Hey, bet you could invent some stories to explain your massive lovebites!!! Apparently, I have blood stasis hence trying to improve womb lining. Also, I run to heat winkwink:), so have to avoid spicy foods and getting too warm (which was strange to hear, as I could never cope with going to saunas and steam rooms, as I got high blood pressure-:nope:). But, I think I'm going to try somebody else, as, although I really like the therapist (she is like a surrogate mum-so kind and sweet and really listens-and, yes, exactly like a counsellor!) I just don't feel fully confident in her-she seems quite hesitant and unsure. I did have one session with a Chinese therapist, and she stuck needles all over me, front and back, but I just couldn't understand a word she said, her accent was soooo thick, and I felt terrible having to keep asking her 'Pardon?' Tricky. I'm in South Wales, not far from Cardiff, so if you do know of anybody then please let me know! 

I wanted dogs for ages (had grown up with labs and shih-tzus, but DH wanted huskeys as he runs every day; he also pushed for two, which he now regrets as they are a handful, but gorgeous too. DH had quite a shock when we read somewhere that having huskeys was like having toddlers for 14 years!!!! They were not wrong! 

Blodwin means white flower (gwyn/wyn/win=white; blod/blodyn=flower).

Anyway, let's hope you don't have to wait too long for your lap and fingers crossed it gives you answers about what to do next!

Enjoy your week and roll on the weekend! :flower:

Lots of :dust: and :hug:
xx


----------



## lavalux

I'm teleworking today which means I have a little more time to chat. :winkwink:

Ginger,
Have a nice visit with your mom. I hope that your time together will help keep your mind off the dreaded TWW and that in two weeks time, you get your BFP.

Jocr,
Sorry that AF got you this month. :witch: I just got mine this morning. Drat!!! I was so hopeful that with 4 mature follies and my DH taking ConceptionRX for improved sperm motility we would have luck with a timed cycle and not have to press on with more treatment. But, we are still in the game!!! :thumbup: Just takes 1 egg & 1 :spermy: to make it happen and hopefully, April will be our lucky month.

Dwrgi,
Sorry you are under the weather. I hope that you are on the mend soon! Good luck with your FS appointment. Hope AF doesn't pay you a visit this time! :af:

Missyt, 
Good luck with your IUI cycle! Stay positive that it will happen! :hugs:

FM,
I know that it is so hard not to test early in the TWW. Things sound so positive with your IUI - great, cooperative follies! I am keeping my fingers xed for you! :dust:

TTCBaby,
Welcome! The women on this site are so funny & supportive. So happy you found us! :flower:

Never,
Vent away! That is what we are here for. We have only been trying for 6 months and it doesn't mean that getting a BFN or AF isn't just hurtful as the others who have been trying longer b/c we all have our unique situations. You have the added sadness of a MC. Although I can't personally relate, my best friend had one 2 months ago and she's just started TTCing again and wants a baby soon even more keenly now - my mom had several miscarriages after not even wanting a child and afterwards, she became very intent on having a baby. A year and a half later, she had me. So, hang in there! It will happen for you! :kiss:

AFM,
AF came this morning (light spotting, but a BFN pg test confirmed it) so we are starting our first IUI cycle this month. I will have to go in Thursday or Friday for more base line bloods & pick up my Femara prescription. I think that the actual procedure will be done around the 22nd. My DH is bummed that he has to go in and give another sperm sample (which the doctor called his "contribution" so that's what he's calling it, which makes me laugh a little). When he did his S/A, he told me that there was only one chair in the room, with a dimmer switch on the light, and a stack of crumpled magazines on a table). He dreads having to go back to "the chair". :blush:

I had a little cry :cry: this morning about the BFN, but I am feeling better now. We will move ahead with the treatment plan and DH & I will stay as centered and supportive of each other as possible. I'm waiting to hear back from my nurse about scheduling my next appt. & from the Parent Steps case manager about my enrollment in this insurance supplemental plan that gives me a 20-30% discount on IUIs/IFVs & prescriptions through Freedom Pharmacy. They need to approve the doctor's treatment plan and then I pay everything in advance so that's money from my paycheck that could be going to pay down credit card debt, but at least I have some money to use.

I talked a little more about donor eggs & adoption with DH last night. His main concern is cost. Also, due to his age, we are not good candidates for domestic or international adoptions even if we could afford it. So, I am really hoping one of these 3 treatment cycles work! It is hard to face the reality that we have such a limited opportunity to conceive, but I haven't given up!!!! I know that God has a plan for me and if having our own/any children are not in God's plan, then He will give me the strength and peace of mind to live a happy life. BUT, maybe it will happen for us and I just need to keep being patient. The timing of my mediation retreat couldn't have been because it fortified me for today's bad news and the upcoming treatment cycle. Thanks for listening, ladies! Now, I am going to have another cup of coffee, :coffee: some Easter chocolate, a hot bubble bath, and then with dinner tonight, I big ole glass of red wine. :wine:


----------



## lavalux

I just found out that my Parent Steps insurance program doesn't give me a discount as anticipated so we will have to pay for everything 100% out of pocket. We can afford a few IUIs, but at $12,500 for an IVF cycle + $3-5K for prescriptions, we won't be able to afford an IVF in June without going into debt, which we agreed not to do, and if we take several more months to save, it will be too late b/c of my diminished ovarian reserve. I am feeling low today.


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- I'm just popping in to send you hugs, I'm so sorry AF showed. I'm glad you had your cry and you are ready to start again. One of the things that I think about is having to go on to IVF and the fact that it's so expensive, it should be much more affordable considering there are so many wonderful potential parents such as you and dh. I know that you guys decided that you did not want to go into debt but have you discussed maybe one round with your dh? As my grandmother would say you are putting the cart before the horse, don't give up on IUI's yet, I'm praying that you will get your bfp and won't have to give IVF another thought. I'm also praying for guidance for you as I know you must be doing as well. 

Sorry that I haven't been able to go back and read but I will catch up later.


----------



## luvmydoggies

skye2010 said:


> Hahahahahaha! Ginger and Missy I thought the same thing, how good it would be if you could roll along a few eggs and swimmies via internet
> 
> AFM I'm trying to fight of DH's cold, which was seriously nasty. Never seen him so ill before. I am taking all sorts of preventive meds (throat antiseptic, first defence, gingertea) But I still have a throat ache. I hope it wouldn't turn into a full blown cold. Any effective cold remedies welcome. I am also sniffing my down regulation squirts -I hope they are effective- and waiting for AF to turn up.

Sye2010- My mom and dad are from the czech republic/slovakia...I was born in Hollywood, CA. My family always has tons of natural remedies for being sick. My Mom even calls her brother (who is in Slovakia) about different ones because he is so good at knowing what to do. Anyway, I have a few that I know of off hand. For a sore throat- 2 tablespoons of honey (it's kind of hard to swallow but it works) do this everyday until your sore throat is gone. I'm not sure if you have Emergen-C in the U.K.- it is a flavored fizzy drink that is filled with antioxidants, electrolytes, 7 B vits. It keeps the germs away. I always take one or two when I come home from shopping or doct. offices beacuse it fights off the germies. I hope you don't get dh's cold. Hope you feel better soon!:flower:

Neversaynever- It's good to vent- that is why we are all here!:flower: You have every right to be upset at dh. We only have a small window-which I don't think they quite get. Why is it that they don't understand how important this is to us?

Jocr- how did your fert. doc appt. go? 

Lavalux- I'm so sorry about af. I read what you wrote and I was in tears. I know what you mean about the chair-my dh doesn't like it either, it makes him feel very uncomfortable. I'm so happy that you are starting an IUI this month. You will be in my thoughts and prayers! Wishing you a bfp very soon!

Hello to all of you lovely ladies! :hi:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> I just found out that my Parent Steps insurance program doesn't give me a discount as anticipated so we will have to pay for everything 100% out of pocket. We can afford a few IUIs, but at $12,500 for an IVF cycle + $3-5K for prescriptions, we won't be able to afford an IVF in June without going into debt, which we agreed not to do, and if we take several more months to save, it will be too late b/c of my diminished ovarian reserve. I am feeling low today.

Hi Lava

I'm really sorry to hear about your AF, and your distress today. I hate it when the :witch: comes to visit and I always have a cry too. I think it's a combination of disappointment of another unsuccessful month, the dashing of a hope that I may be PG and, of course, the hormonal effects of AF. It's really a horrible time. 

What disappointing news about your healthcare plan-especially as you'd counted on it. I know it is almost unpalatable, but the thought of IVF used to send me cold because of a) the treatment itself, and b) the cost involved. My DH and I don't have any significant savings to speak of, but we have access to funds, and there are loans. I talked to my councillor about this and he put it in such a way that you can't put a price on a baby, and he was right. I don't want to be 75 and thinking, 'If only I had taken a loan for £15000 back in 2011, I may be a mother and grandmother now...', rather than being childless, because of putting money concerns first. I know that seems harsh, but it's the reality. It is such a huge thing, such a huge issue, that it's worth a million times more than any debt or loan. 

Anyway, that's my tuppence worth. Try not to feel too down-I think that positive thinking is so important, and we have to look after ourselves. The Easter chocolate sounds like a much better way to go, and the red wine sounds like an amazing idea! Try and relax and have a chat with DH about your options-not discounting any.
I am sure you will get your BFP sooner rather than later!

Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
x


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning ladies :flower:

Can't remember what everyones posted so I apologise now if I get it wrong!

Lava, really sorry about the insurance. My fingers are x'd that you will get your BFP before you know it :flower:

FM, when do you test?

Skye, hope your hubby is better soon and you don't get the lurgie!

:hi: to Jocr, Dwrgi, nikki, luvmydoggiee, gingerbread, lurking HA and everyone else :hi:

AFM, thank you for the supportive comments about my OH. I think my hormones are playing me up and ended up having a fairly emotional day over it all yesterday. 
Still counting myself out for the month and will be ready to try again next month. 
Love and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :hi:

I hope you are all well-it's beautiful weather here in the UK! Which makes a change!

I hope you're feeling a bit better today Never-pardon the pun, but NEVER count yourself out!!! Mother Nature plays tricks on us all at times! We all get a bit emotional from time to time... goes with the territory :growlmad:

Jo-how did you get on? I hope it was straightforward and you got all the information you need!

Lots of :flower::flower: to everybody else! I hope you're all ok.... :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm still at home with the vile lurgy-I actually went to the docs this morning, and he (who was THE most patronising man alive-why do I always come across patronising health 'professionals'???) has said I have a chest infection and signed me off for another week, plus given me loads of antibiotics and told me to take paracetemol whenever I need to. So, I'm optimistically thinking that I could be implanting about now (positive thinking plus Yes Baby, plus softcups, plus timing OV right, plus DH being on MILLIONS of vits for his :spermy:) and I now have to take antibiotics! OMG-it never rains. But, I checked with my fertility nurse (generally useless but helpful today) and she said that I should get myself healthy and to take the meds. :dohh:

So, I'm debating whether I should take another week as the doctor said and relax and try and clear this infection, or whether I should get back to work (VERY conscientious school-make you feel you should be back even if you'd lost a leg-VERY stressful work environment) and save my job! Will my job matter when I am 89 and looking back on these days????? But, with all the stress from the TTC and IUI and the Clomid, yada yada, it's no wonder the vile lurgy has got me by the throat (technically chest). 

Sorry, everybody, there's my rant.... I enjoy being at home (even when I'm ill) but I always feel so guilty, and I am made to feel guilty too. :growlmad:

I hope that you are all feeling physically better than me-Skye, I hope that you especially have kept the lurgy at bay-and counting down to Friday! 
:headspin:

Love to all you lovely ladies! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi  Oh noo I hope you are feeling better really soon, bloody germs!
> We have 3 cats which are my fur babies (Pantolimen, Maddox & Hunny).
> Blimey over 3 years  you are very patient and I admire you for not going nuts. Its so hard for us sometimes isnt it. Are your tubes ok after the ectopic? Sperm can really go up and down cant it, my DH has only had his tested twice (2nd time as I asked for it) and it seems to be fine. Apparently I'm fine too as far as they can see but waiting for a LAP.
> I saw my lovely acu lady last night and it was great  I seem to go into overdrive when I see her, I suppose I see it as a little bit of counselling time too, she is very nice. I also had cupping again on my shoulders to relese some of my tension  leaves what looks like huge love bites all over my back! My lady is focussing on generally balancing me for this month as just stopped clomid & I do get anxious and worry a lot. Have your periods been less painful since you started to have acu? If you need help finding someone near you that specialises in fertility let me know and I will put out the feelers too. Mine doesnt specialise in fertility but she really seems to know her stuff & I feel a conection to her (hippy)! I go twice a month, normally the week of AF and again the week of ovulation to build up my lining.
> Have you been told what you are eg I am Stagnant liver chi and blood deficient?
> 
> I'm desperate for a dog, I have told DH if we dont have a BFP by xmas I am getting one. Ruby was one of the names I had picked if we have a girl but my cousin stole it last year. I love the name Gwydion and what it means, very cool. Does blodwin mean anything?
> (I dont even take a breath)! :haha:
> Lots of dust :dust::dust::hugs:
> X
> 
> Gingerbread  glad its not just me living with a sex pest :sex::sex:  I thought he might grow out of it but after 7 years there is no sign of let up. Still I would be worried if he didnt want to after all this time. He cant win.:nope:
> 
> Luvmydoggies  Glad you liked your yoga class  I love yoga but the classes on around here dont seem to be at a convenient time for me. I do pilates lately and quite like that. Enjoy your quiet time :dance:x
> 
> Skye  Thanks & Hope you are feeling better soon too. Get some rest :sleep:
> 
> Never  Hi hun heres asome BIG :hug: for you. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself (easier said than done I know), it will happen for you I'm sure. What are your plans for being off of work? I have a few days off at the end of April and we are going Glamping on a farm, cant wait. What are your cats called?
> 
> MissyT- Thanks hun. Yeah it is so much nicer when your not having to think about what position is best, legs in the air and timing :sex:. People that arent in our postion really have no idea how taxing this can all be on our relationships. We will get there in the end though. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Fm - Hi:hi:
> 
> Im off to the Fertility DR this afternoon - I think it is just to sign the papers for the Laparoscopy & be told about it I assume.
> Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday but roll on the weekend.
> Jo xx:hugs:
> 
> Hi Jo!
> 
> Thanks for your lovely post. I'm getting completely addicted to this site, now that I'm off sick from work. I won't have time to go back to work, with having to check this every 5 minutes!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really hope that your appointment goes well-it's all about moving forward, and signing the papers takes you forward to your lap, and then to the results! Roll on that appointment, so that you can get your longed for and very deserved :bfp:
> 
> I had a lap & dye last summer-no probs at all, which I was sooooooo relieved about. DH's SA was also fine last summer ("although motility could be improved", as my Fertility Consultant said, without suggesting how-:growlmad:). Three years is far too long, and I am now getting completely obsessive about it, which is sure to be counter productive.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your acu session-is cupping painful? I've heard about it! Hey, bet you could invent some stories to explain your massive lovebites!!! Apparently, I have blood stasis hence trying to improve womb lining. Also, I run to heat winkwink:), so have to avoid spicy foods and getting too warm (which was strange to hear, as I could never cope with going to saunas and steam rooms, as I got high blood pressure-:nope:). But, I think I'm going to try somebody else, as, although I really like the therapist (she is like a surrogate mum-so kind and sweet and really listens-and, yes, exactly like a counsellor!) I just don't feel fully confident in her-she seems quite hesitant and unsure. I did have one session with a Chinese therapist, and she stuck needles all over me, front and back, but I just couldn't understand a word she said, her accent was soooo thick, and I felt terrible having to keep asking her 'Pardon?' Tricky. I'm in South Wales, not far from Cardiff, so if you do know of anybody then please let me know!
> 
> I wanted dogs for ages (had grown up with labs and shih-tzus, but DH wanted huskeys as he runs every day; he also pushed for two, which he now regrets as they are a handful, but gorgeous too. DH had quite a shock when we read somewhere that having huskeys was like having toddlers for 14 years!!!! They were not wrong!
> 
> Blodwin means white flower (gwyn/wyn/win=white; blod/blodyn=flower).
> 
> Anyway, let's hope you don't have to wait too long for your lap and fingers crossed it gives you answers about what to do next!
> 
> Enjoy your week and roll on the weekend! :flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust: and :hug:
> xxClick to expand...


Hi ok try these 2 for acupuncture in the cardiff area (have looked at their websites to make sure they do it for fertility issues) :
https://www.nhfc.co.uk/unexplained-infertility/
https://www.acupuncturecardiff.com/infertility_main.htm

I hope that you find one you like that really knows what they are doing. You dont want to be wasting your time (& money).

Long story short I now have an apt for the LAP in May, excited and also a bit scared of being out under as am a big wuss. :wacko: How long were you off work for after?
Yeah its hard not to get obsessive about it especially when you have no reason why its not happening it seems. I keep reading books and looking things up and guessing and stressing. Its impossible to be relaxed about this as so many people like to tell me to do :haha: yeah right.
Great acu session, nice and relaxing. Cupping is only a little bit painful but well worth it for my shoulders. Darnt go for a swim , people would think im diseased! I was also told about poss thin lining of the uterus by my lady so wants to build up my blood; eating meat (cant im a vegi), beetroot, spinich etc.
Our Fert DR is from I dont know where & I cant understand him a lot of the time so I know what you mean. I dont like to keep saying pardon - he must think im deaf so I come out not knowing whats what.
Have a lovely evening xx Jo:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody! :hi:
> 
> I hope you are all well-it's beautiful weather here in the UK! Which makes a change!
> 
> I hope you're feeling a bit better today Never-pardon the pun, but NEVER count yourself out!!! Mother Nature plays tricks on us all at times! We all get a bit emotional from time to time... goes with the territory :growlmad:
> 
> Jo-how did you get on? I hope it was straightforward and you got all the information you need!
> 
> Lots of :flower::flower: to everybody else! I hope you're all ok.... :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'm still at home with the vile lurgy-I actually went to the docs this morning, and he (who was THE most patronising man alive-why do I always come across patronising health 'professionals'???) has said I have a chest infection and signed me off for another week, plus given me loads of antibiotics and told me to take paracetemol whenever I need to. So, I'm optimistically thinking that I could be implanting about now (positive thinking plus Yes Baby, plus softcups, plus timing OV right, plus DH being on MILLIONS of vits for his :spermy:) and I now have to take antibiotics! OMG-it never rains. But, I checked with my fertility nurse (generally useless but helpful today) and she said that I should get myself healthy and to take the meds. :dohh:
> 
> So, I'm debating whether I should take another week as the doctor said and relax and try and clear this infection, or whether I should get back to work (VERY conscientious school-make you feel you should be back even if you'd lost a leg-VERY stressful work environment) and save my job! Will my job matter when I am 89 and looking back on these days????? But, with all the stress from the TTC and IUI and the Clomid, yada yada, it's no wonder the vile lurgy has got me by the throat (technically chest).
> 
> Sorry, everybody, there's my rant.... I enjoy being at home (even when I'm ill) but I always feel so guilty, and I am made to feel guilty too. :growlmad:
> 
> I hope that you are all feeling physically better than me-Skye, I hope that you especially have kept the lurgy at bay-and counting down to Friday!
> :headspin:
> 
> Love to all you lovely ladies!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Re work - Take the time off as you need a rest. The more you rest the quicker your lerg will go. Also you may be implanting and a nice sit down wont hurt. 
I completely understand as my work have a lovely way of making me feel bad for being off but sod them as work is no where near as important as you and your family that you are making. x
xx


----------



## Jocr

lavalux said:


> I just found out that my Parent Steps insurance program doesn't give me a discount as anticipated so we will have to pay for everything 100% out of pocket. We can afford a few IUIs, but at $12,500 for an IVF cycle + $3-5K for prescriptions, we won't be able to afford an IVF in June without going into debt, which we agreed not to do, and if we take several more months to save, it will be too late b/c of my diminished ovarian reserve. I am feeling low today.


I agree with FM completely. Lets not worry about IVF just yet and deal with it if you need to at that time. I know its difficult to take it all and live in the moment as I am a sod for thinking 'what if' all the time.:hugs::hugs:
Good luck for April xx
Sorry that AF got you this month hun.
You did make me laugh about 'The Chair' - it made me have visions of some horrible chartoon chair with eyes and arms etc:wacko:

I have a date for my LAP now and it will be in May waa hoo 
BIG :hug::friends:
Jo xx


----------



## padbrat

Hello beautiful ladies!

So sorry there is loads of heartache and upset at the moment .... I do think and hope and throw bucketfuls of sticky babydust to you all every day as I know how crappy TTC is... and all the financial worry that comes with it for some. 

FM yay for testing soon... not long to wait huni and bloating was one of the first signs I got with this one... who is behaving very differently to all of the rest... though that could be all of the drugs I am taking.

Ladies.... see if you can get a prescription for 5mg folic acid instead of the normal stuff as according to my Obs it can aid conception. Also another little nugget of hope came my way from my MW that I wanted to share...

She told me about a lady who had gone through 10 courses of IVF and 42,000 GBP to try and have a baby... every time a BFN or an early loss. Her doc told her to buy some 75mg asprin from the pharmacy and take one a day when she had her next round of IVF and not only did she get a BFP, but she carried to term a healthy baby!!

I am not saying that the aspirin made the difference, could just have been luck.... but it may be worth asking your specialist....

Hope and prayers to you all xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!
> 
> So sorry there is loads of heartache and upset at the moment .... I do think and hope and throw bucketfuls of sticky babydust to you all every day as I know how crappy TTC is... and all the financial worry that comes with it for some.
> 
> FM yay for testing soon... not long to wait huni and bloating was one of the first signs I got with this one... who is behaving very differently to all of the rest... though that could be all of the drugs I am taking.
> 
> Ladies.... see if you can get a prescription for 5mg folic acid instead of the normal stuff as according to my Obs it can aid conception. Also another little nugget of hope came my way from my MW that I wanted to share...
> 
> She told me about a lady who had gone through 10 courses of IVF and 42,000 GBP to try and have a baby... every time a BFN or an early loss. Her doc told her to buy some 75mg asprin from the pharmacy and take one a day when she had her next round of IVF and not only did she get a BFP, but she carried to term a healthy baby!!
> 
> I am not saying that the aspirin made the difference, could just have been luck.... but it may be worth asking your specialist....
> 
> Hope and prayers to you all xxx

Congrats to you Padbrat-you must be so excited, and I'm so happy for you! I hope you're managing to enjoy it!!

I've also been told this about aspirin-it's supposed to help things 'stick' and potentially avoid a miscarriage. A friend was told this by Fertility Consultant in Spire Cardiff. Did the trick for her, who'd had number of MMCs, and she kept on taking the aspirin until she was six months pregnant with her second. She swears by it!

Hope you're having a great day!
Lots of love
Ax
:thumbup::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi  Oh noo I hope you are feeling better really soon, bloody germs!
> We have 3 cats which are my fur babies (Pantolimen, Maddox & Hunny).
> Blimey over 3 years  you are very patient and I admire you for not going nuts. Its so hard for us sometimes isnt it. Are your tubes ok after the ectopic? Sperm can really go up and down cant it, my DH has only had his tested twice (2nd time as I asked for it) and it seems to be fine. Apparently I'm fine too as far as they can see but waiting for a LAP.
> I saw my lovely acu lady last night and it was great  I seem to go into overdrive when I see her, I suppose I see it as a little bit of counselling time too, she is very nice. I also had cupping again on my shoulders to relese some of my tension  leaves what looks like huge love bites all over my back! My lady is focussing on generally balancing me for this month as just stopped clomid & I do get anxious and worry a lot. Have your periods been less painful since you started to have acu? If you need help finding someone near you that specialises in fertility let me know and I will put out the feelers too. Mine doesnt specialise in fertility but she really seems to know her stuff & I feel a conection to her (hippy)! I go twice a month, normally the week of AF and again the week of ovulation to build up my lining.
> Have you been told what you are eg I am Stagnant liver chi and blood deficient?
> 
> I'm desperate for a dog, I have told DH if we dont have a BFP by xmas I am getting one. Ruby was one of the names I had picked if we have a girl but my cousin stole it last year. I love the name Gwydion and what it means, very cool. Does blodwin mean anything?
> (I dont even take a breath)! :haha:
> Lots of dust :dust::dust::hugs:
> X
> 
> Gingerbread  glad its not just me living with a sex pest :sex::sex:  I thought he might grow out of it but after 7 years there is no sign of let up. Still I would be worried if he didnt want to after all this time. He cant win.:nope:
> 
> Luvmydoggies  Glad you liked your yoga class  I love yoga but the classes on around here dont seem to be at a convenient time for me. I do pilates lately and quite like that. Enjoy your quiet time :dance:x
> 
> Skye  Thanks & Hope you are feeling better soon too. Get some rest :sleep:
> 
> Never  Hi hun heres asome BIG :hug: for you. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself (easier said than done I know), it will happen for you I'm sure. What are your plans for being off of work? I have a few days off at the end of April and we are going Glamping on a farm, cant wait. What are your cats called?
> 
> MissyT- Thanks hun. Yeah it is so much nicer when your not having to think about what position is best, legs in the air and timing :sex:. People that arent in our postion really have no idea how taxing this can all be on our relationships. We will get there in the end though. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Fm - Hi:hi:
> 
> Im off to the Fertility DR this afternoon - I think it is just to sign the papers for the Laparoscopy & be told about it I assume.
> Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday but roll on the weekend.
> Jo xx:hugs:
> 
> Hi Jo!
> 
> Thanks for your lovely post. I'm getting completely addicted to this site, now that I'm off sick from work. I won't have time to go back to work, with having to check this every 5 minutes!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really hope that your appointment goes well-it's all about moving forward, and signing the papers takes you forward to your lap, and then to the results! Roll on that appointment, so that you can get your longed for and very deserved :bfp:
> 
> I had a lap & dye last summer-no probs at all, which I was sooooooo relieved about. DH's SA was also fine last summer ("although motility could be improved", as my Fertility Consultant said, without suggesting how-:growlmad:). Three years is far too long, and I am now getting completely obsessive about it, which is sure to be counter productive.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your acu session-is cupping painful? I've heard about it! Hey, bet you could invent some stories to explain your massive lovebites!!! Apparently, I have blood stasis hence trying to improve womb lining. Also, I run to heat winkwink:), so have to avoid spicy foods and getting too warm (which was strange to hear, as I could never cope with going to saunas and steam rooms, as I got high blood pressure-:nope:). But, I think I'm going to try somebody else, as, although I really like the therapist (she is like a surrogate mum-so kind and sweet and really listens-and, yes, exactly like a counsellor!) I just don't feel fully confident in her-she seems quite hesitant and unsure. I did have one session with a Chinese therapist, and she stuck needles all over me, front and back, but I just couldn't understand a word she said, her accent was soooo thick, and I felt terrible having to keep asking her 'Pardon?' Tricky. I'm in South Wales, not far from Cardiff, so if you do know of anybody then please let me know!
> 
> I wanted dogs for ages (had grown up with labs and shih-tzus, but DH wanted huskeys as he runs every day; he also pushed for two, which he now regrets as they are a handful, but gorgeous too. DH had quite a shock when we read somewhere that having huskeys was like having toddlers for 14 years!!!! They were not wrong!
> 
> Blodwin means white flower (gwyn/wyn/win=white; blod/blodyn=flower).
> 
> Anyway, let's hope you don't have to wait too long for your lap and fingers crossed it gives you answers about what to do next!
> 
> Enjoy your week and roll on the weekend! :flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust: and :hug:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi ok try these 2 for acupuncture in the cardiff area (have looked at their websites to make sure they do it for fertility issues) :
> https://www.nhfc.co.uk/unexplained-infertility/
> https://www.acupuncturecardiff.com/infertility_main.htm
> 
> I hope that you find one you like that really knows what they are doing. You dont want to be wasting your time (& money).
> 
> Long story short I now have an apt for the LAP in May, excited and also a bit scared of being out under as am a big wuss. :wacko: How long were you off work for after?
> Yeah its hard not to get obsessive about it especially when you have no reason why its not happening it seems. I keep reading books and looking things up and guessing and stressing. Its impossible to be relaxed about this as so many people like to tell me to do :haha: yeah right.
> Great acu session, nice and relaxing. Cupping is only a little bit painful but well worth it for my shoulders. Darnt go for a swim , people would think im diseased! I was also told about poss thin lining of the uterus by my lady so wants to build up my blood; eating meat (cant im a vegi), beetroot, spinich etc.
> Our Fert DR is from I dont know where & I cant understand him a lot of the time so I know what you mean. I dont like to keep saying pardon - he must think im deaf so I come out not knowing whats what.
> Have a lovely evening xx Jo:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for this Jo! I shall look them up-you're really kind to look this up for me. Interesting what you were told about womb lining-am going to follow that advice too!

I love the name of your cats-what does Pantalimon mean? Very glamorous!!! I hope you're having a lovely day and I agree about thinking 'sod it' to work-so that's what I'm going to do. Who knows what's going on in the deeper darkest recesses of the womb!

Brilliant news about lap in May-I had mine in summer school holidays but they said to take a week off work. You feel really bloated and full of air-and I know of loads who slept upright for a couple of nights as they couldn't lie down with the gas they had in their stomachs. They also reported embarrassing side effects re. escaping gas!!!! You have been warned! But, you'll be up and about in days, and then you'll get a full diagnosis of what's going on! Good luck with that!

What beautiful weather we're having! I hope you're managing to enjoy some of the sunshine!
Lots and lots of :dust: to you!
Love, Amandax
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful ladies!
> 
> So sorry there is loads of heartache and upset at the moment .... I do think and hope and throw bucketfuls of sticky babydust to you all every day as I know how crappy TTC is... and all the financial worry that comes with it for some.
> 
> FM yay for testing soon... not long to wait huni and bloating was one of the first signs I got with this one... who is behaving very differently to all of the rest... though that could be all of the drugs I am taking.
> 
> Ladies.... see if you can get a prescription for 5mg folic acid instead of the normal stuff as according to my Obs it can aid conception. Also another little nugget of hope came my way from my MW that I wanted to share...
> 
> She told me about a lady who had gone through 10 courses of IVF and 42,000 GBP to try and have a baby... every time a BFN or an early loss. Her doc told her to buy some 75mg asprin from the pharmacy and take one a day when she had her next round of IVF and not only did she get a BFP, but she carried to term a healthy baby!!
> 
> I am not saying that the aspirin made the difference, could just have been luck.... but it may be worth asking your specialist....
> 
> Hope and prayers to you all xxx
> 
> Congrats to you Padbrat-you must be so excited, and I'm so happy for you! I hope you're managing to enjoy it!!
> 
> I've also been told this about aspirin-it's supposed to help things 'stick' and potentially avoid a miscarriage. A friend was told this by Fertility Consultant in Spire Cardiff. Did the trick for her, who'd had number of MMCs, and she kept on taking the aspirin until she was six months pregnant with her second. She swears by it!
> 
> Hope you're having a great day!
> Lots of love
> Ax
> :thumbup::hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you A, am really trying (and failing miserably) to relax about this one... once I have made it to 12 wks and had the all clear from that scan I will feel better I think. :flower:

One of the first things my Obs told me to do was take 75mg of aspirin... and so far so good, may be worth considering. I said to my Hubby that I will be so angry if all it took to save my baby was a bloody aspirin!:nope:

So many of the drs and specialists I saw just really couldn't care less.... they just wrote me off everytime. Finally I found a dr who listened and a specialist who cares. That is the key ladies I swear.... if you trust the care you are getting you will be more relaxed and that creates miracles every once is a while. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- I am so glad that everythink is moving along in the right directions for you and that you found a specialist who cared enough to listen and dig deeper I'm praying that you will soon be able to fully enjoy your little bundle!!!!


----------



## skye2010

I'm sorry ladies I couldn't read all the msgs. My cold has developed and I just didn't feel well yesterday. It's not as bad as DH's who is away on business trip. No fever or sweating but a sore throat and constantly battling to keep my nose clear so I can carry on using my nasal spray. I was sleepy all day but now I just can't sleep cause my nose is blocked and I'm annoyed about it. 

Padbrat I briefly scanned through and read that you are worried. What's up hon? What's going on with the baby? Lot's and lot's of sticky dust for you too, hope everything would be ok. :hugs::hugs:

Will have a more personal msg tomorrow. :dust::dust:

FM how are you hon? I'm rooting for you, truck loads of baby dust to u too. xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye I hope you start feeling better really soon. 

AFM I am 10dpiui today and not really feeling much, I'm trying really had not to get discouraged! I want to test but I just don't want to see a bfn so I'm going to try and hold out until monday. If I test over the weekend I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Jocr

FutureMommie said:


> Skye I hope you start feeling better really soon.
> 
> AFM I am 10dpiui today and not really feeling much, I'm trying really had not to get discouraged! I want to test but I just don't want to see a bfn so I'm going to try and hold out until monday. If I test over the weekend I will be sure to let you know.

Heres hoping for you xx:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Afternoon ladies - its gorgeous weather here, popped out in my lunch break but now back at work booo!

Dwrgi - Pantolimen (I call him Pan) is Lara's soul in The Golden Compass (lovely film and book), have you seen it? My pan is my little love bug (sickly I know but I love my fur babies sooo much). I even got flowers and a card from them this mothers day.:wacko:
Thanks for the warning re wind. It will make a change for it to be me and not DH (vile bum he has) :haha: 
We get a new boss in May and it works out that with the bank holidays, time off booked for days out & being signed off for a week I will only be in the office about 9 days! Doesnt look too good but hey ho.
Are you still feeling poorly? Bet the dogs are keeping you company and at least you can sit outside if you fancy it.
So how many DPO are you?
xx Jo :hug::friends:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Skye I hope you start feeling better really soon.
> 
> AFM I am 10dpiui today and not really feeling much, I'm trying really had not to get discouraged! I want to test but I just don't want to see a bfn so I'm going to try and hold out until monday. If I test over the weekend I will be sure to let you know.

Fingers crossed for you FM!
Lots and lots of luck!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> Afternoon ladies - its gorgeous weather here, popped out in my lunch break but now back at work booo!
> 
> Dwrgi - Pantolimen (I call him Pan) is Lara's soul in The Golden Compass (lovely film and book), have you seen it? My pan is my little love bug (sickly I know but I love my fur babies sooo much). I even got flowers and a card from them this mothers day.:wacko:
> Thanks for the warning re wind. It will make a change for it to be me and not DH (vile bum he has) :haha:
> We get a new boss in May and it works out that with the bank holidays, time off booked for days out & being signed off for a week I will only be in the office about 9 days! Doesnt look too good but hey ho.
> Are you still feeling poorly? Bet the dogs are keeping you company and at least you can sit outside if you fancy it.
> So how many DPO are you?
> xx Jo :hug::friends:

Hia JO

Glad to hear you're enjoying the sunshine... it was 17 degrees on my car this afternoon... Wouldn't it be great to be able just to come and go as you please, especially when the weather is like this....?!

In my previous life as a children's librarian, I had to look after Philip Pullman for a Libraries Conference-he was lovely, but I was terrified of him... he had that presence! Fab name-I knew I'd come across it before. I know of so many people who channel their maternal instincts into their animals-that love has got to go somewhere!

Hee hee about gas! Hope it won't be too bad for you! Boys bums ARE terrible!!!

Ooh dear re. your boss-sometimes things work out like this; it's not your fault and you haven't done it deliberately. I hope new Boss turns out to be nice Boss. I'm getting more of the view that my job allows me to pay the bills-I really have to put myself first with this TTC business, so I really try not to worry about work. What will be will be..... Don't know if that's the best policy, but we only get a limited window of opportunities, so have to make the most of it!

I think I am 9DPO-where are you at??? Waiting is a killer, isn't it?? But at least when you're waiting, at least you can kid yourself that you are PG. Isn't that sad?? I have my appointment tomorrow with the Fertility Consultant-DH can't come, but his mother is coming with me for moral support. I think they're going to recommend IVF and I'm too old for NHS funding. But, I'm going to try and appeal because I was on the NHS IVF list when I fell pregnant; they took me off the list, then I MMC. I'm sure it will be a complete waste of time, but got to try and appeal it...

Anyway, hope you're looking forward to a good evening-with your furbabies and DH! Hope you're okay,
Love, Ax
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

Lots of :dust: to all the lovely ladies on here!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Drwgi- Fingers crossed for you too. Please let us know how your appointment goes!!!

Thank you ladies for all of the support you all ROCK!

Where is Missyt?


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi, good luck at your appointment hun :flower:

FM, you're so good at not testing! Fingers are still x'd!

XxX

Oh, can't remember who asked what my cats are called... Artie is the white tabby (originally called Artie Farty as that's what he did far too much as a kitten :rofl: ) and the other one is called Dexter (he's very nervous around people apart from us and called him after Dexy's midnight runners!)

My big fur babies who I absolutely adore 

XxX


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, just wanted to peek in and let you all know that Steph had an emergency C-section after preeclampsia issue over the weekend. Baby is a little over 2lbs and she said that her and the baby are doing well but still not out of the woods. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to peek in and let you all know that Steph had an emergency C-section after preeclampsia issue over the weekend. Baby is a little over 2lbs and she said that her and the baby are doing well but still not out of the woods. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

MA I'll be thinking of her and the baby and sending positive thoughts too. Love and hugs
XxX


----------



## padbrat

I just thought I would update you all.

My baby's heart had stopped beating and all is quiet and still in there.

I will have surgery on Monday.

For all you closer to God than I.... he seemed to hear me and then maybe my voice got drowned out and he forgot that he shouldn't have taken this one. 

It is too hard being a Mummy to angels. 

My advice ladies is to shake off all the babydust I threw at you. It is tainted with loss and sadness and I would hope for a happier outcome for you all.


----------



## skye2010

OMG Padbrat I am soooo sooo soo very sorry hon, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry::cry: It is soo unfair that this little angel had to leave us. Sweety I have not many words to console you. Your heartache is big. I will be thinking of you and sending you lot's of hugs.:hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry: Don't forget we will always be here for you.


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> I just thought I would update you all.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating and all is quiet and still in there.
> 
> I will have surgery on Monday.
> 
> For all you closer to God than I.... he seemed to hear me and then maybe my voice got drowned out and he forgot that he shouldn't have taken this one.
> 
> It is too hard being a Mummy to angels.
> 
> My advice ladies is to shake off all the babydust I threw at you. It is tainted with loss and sadness and I would hope for a happier outcome for you all.

Oh gosh, Padbrat, how really awful for you. I am soooooo sorry for what has happened to you. It is just not fair-how can this be right? You would make a fantastic mother, and long so much for a baby-it is the most cruel thing in the world. I am sending you HUGE hugs and love across the cyber world and putting my arms around you for an enormous cwtch. 

Do you have somebody with you now? Try not to be alone. 

Am desperately sorry and wish I could do more to help, but you are in my thoughts. 
Lots of love, 
Ax
:hugs::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I see that a few of you aren't feeling good.
Lava and Nevernever was upset, Missyt isn't around while I am sick. I'm sorry for all of you are feeling low. Hugs to you all and a biiig biig hug to Padbrat who had the bad news.
I am still really woozy from this nasty cold so I can hardly concentrate on what I read or write but I will write a more detailed msg as soon as I am better.


----------



## Jocr

padbrat said:


> I just thought I would update you all.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating and all is quiet and still in there.
> 
> I will have surgery on Monday.
> 
> For all you closer to God than I.... he seemed to hear me and then maybe my voice got drowned out and he forgot that he shouldn't have taken this one.
> 
> It is too hard being a Mummy to angels.
> 
> My advice ladies is to shake off all the babydust I threw at you. It is tainted with loss and sadness and I would hope for a happier outcome for you all.


Oh no you poor poor thing, my heart goes out to you both at this sad sad time. I hope it goes well for you on Monday without any extra stress. Nothing I say is helping you but know that we are all thinking of you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jocr

skye2010 said:


> Girls I see that a few of you aren't feeling good.
> Lava and Nevernever was upset, Missyt isn't around while I am sick. I'm sorry for all of you are feeling low. Hugs to you all and a biiig biig hug to Padbrat who had the bad news.
> I am still really woozy from this nasty cold so I can hardly concentrate on what I read or write but I will write a more detailed msg as soon as I am better.


I hope that you feel better soon Skye - hopefully the nice weather will help speed up your recovery :flower:x


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies - its gorgeous weather here, popped out in my lunch break but now back at work booo!
> 
> Dwrgi - Pantolimen (I call him Pan) is Lara's soul in The Golden Compass (lovely film and book), have you seen it? My pan is my little love bug (sickly I know but I love my fur babies sooo much). I even got flowers and a card from them this mothers day.:wacko:
> Thanks for the warning re wind. It will make a change for it to be me and not DH (vile bum he has) :haha:
> We get a new boss in May and it works out that with the bank holidays, time off booked for days out & being signed off for a week I will only be in the office about 9 days! Doesnt look too good but hey ho.
> Are you still feeling poorly? Bet the dogs are keeping you company and at least you can sit outside if you fancy it.
> So how many DPO are you?
> xx Jo :hug::friends:
> 
> Hia JO
> 
> Glad to hear you're enjoying the sunshine... it was 17 degrees on my car this afternoon... Wouldn't it be great to be able just to come and go as you please, especially when the weather is like this....?!
> 
> In my previous life as a children's librarian, I had to look after Philip Pullman for a Libraries Conference-he was lovely, but I was terrified of him... he had that presence! Fab name-I knew I'd come across it before. I know of so many people who channel their maternal instincts into their animals-that love has got to go somewhere!
> 
> Hee hee about gas! Hope it won't be too bad for you! Boys bums ARE terrible!!!
> 
> Ooh dear re. your boss-sometimes things work out like this; it's not your fault and you haven't done it deliberately. I hope new Boss turns out to be nice Boss. I'm getting more of the view that my job allows me to pay the bills-I really have to put myself first with this TTC business, so I really try not to worry about work. What will be will be..... Don't know if that's the best policy, but we only get a limited window of opportunities, so have to make the most of it!
> 
> I think I am 9DPO-where are you at??? Waiting is a killer, isn't it?? But at least when you're waiting, at least you can kid yourself that you are PG. Isn't that sad?? I have my appointment tomorrow with the Fertility Consultant-DH can't come, but his mother is coming with me for moral support. I think they're going to recommend IVF and I'm too old for NHS funding. But, I'm going to try and appeal because I was on the NHS IVF list when I fell pregnant; they took me off the list, then I MMC. I'm sure it will be a complete waste of time, but got to try and appeal it...
> 
> Anyway, hope you're looking forward to a good evening-with your furbabies and DH! Hope you're okay,
> Love, Ax
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all the lovely ladies on here!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Wow Philip Pullman - bet he was lovely, great imagination. Bet it was nice working in a library all quiet and cozy.
Good luck with your apt today, nice the MIL is coming too and it sounds like you get on with her? Mine can be very difficult and stressfull sometimes (opposite of my lovely mum). I would defo ask if they can slip you back on the list due to MMC - its worth an ask love.
A job is a job and getting our babies is so much more important. I have given so much to my work in the past but its taking a back seat now I need to concentrate on TTC.
9 DPO cool - yeah i know what you mean for a few days at least i imagine I could be PG, sad but true :wacko::shrug: When will you test? I must say I seem to test about 7-12 DPO, costs me a fortune :dohh: I am day 6 of my cycle so been having a few drinks with friends and family over the last few days. Trying to relax my head about it all for a month after the mad clomid.
Hope youre feeling a bit better today, let me know how you got on at the DR's xx
Jo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

padbrat said:


> I just thought I would update you all.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating and all is quiet and still in there.
> 
> I will have surgery on Monday.
> 
> For all you closer to God than I.... he seemed to hear me and then maybe my voice got drowned out and he forgot that he shouldn't have taken this one.
> 
> It is too hard being a Mummy to angels.
> 
> My advice ladies is to shake off all the babydust I threw at you. It is tainted with loss and sadness and I would hope for a happier outcome for you all.

Padbrat there's nothing I can say or do to make this pain and heartache any easier for you. All I can do is send you warm hugs and the knowledge that you're in my thoughts. Have to admit I cried reading this. Will be thinking of you. 

XxX


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, I was traveling for work this week and I just got back yesterday. Luckily it took my mind off of TTC and the 2WW which I think isn't going to amount to anything anyway. I'm just catching up on all your posts.

Padbrat, I am so sorry. I get to the point now where I cry when I hear about another's MC. I just don't understand why things like this happen and it just isn't fair when it happens to good people. All I can say is that I'm praying for you.

Neversay, you aren't being selfish. This is a personal struggle to all of us and I am grateful to have women here who know what I'm going through. Hang in there.

Lava, FM is right. Don't write off the IUI's just yet. A friend of mine recently emailed me that she and DH had been trying for 5 years and finally got BFP on their 4th IUI. Eventhough this was my 3rd one, I'm going to push for a 4th one just because of the personal message I got from a friend. There is hope out there. Just hang in there and take it one step at a time.

Skye, I hope you are feeling better. It sounds like many of us have been sick lately. When I had a cold a couple of weeks ago I used Kuding tea. It really made my throat feel better.

FM, how are you feeling? I think of you often and I'm still praying this is your month.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I'm still trying to catch up on your posts. I'm sure I'll be able to hit all of you this weekend. Its supposed to rain here so no gardening for me.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls..sorry I dont have time to catch up on everything right now.

Padbrat I am so saddend to hear of your mc. My heart breaks for you. I know there is nothing to say that can comfort you but you are in my prayers:hugs:

Skye I'm so sorry you finally caught dh's cold. I feel your pain. I hope youre better soon.

Dwrgi I hope youre feeling better.

Welcome home Missy..dont give up!!!

I hope everyone else is doing well. Will catch up later.


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- Omg! I know there is nothing I can say to make this hurt go away but I do know that you are in no way tainted, thanks for all the baby dust and support you have given me this past 2 weeks and I am here for you if you need me.


----------



## evonne

Hi! I'm new to the forum. I am 36, so is my husband. We have gone through all of the testing and everything came back fine with both of us. We did two cycles of clomid and IUI's then the doctor decided it was time to move on to IVF. I was really discouraged because I felt like we were on the right track and should just give clomid a break for a couple months. We are unable to offord IVF right now.

Today I am 3 days late and have mild cramping with a BFN :(. I was just wondering if anyone else has been on clomid and come off of it. If so, did it delay your start date? I'm not sure what to expect.

Thank you for any advice you can give! 

P.S. If I am posting this in the wrong place, please just let me know where to go :)


----------



## lavalux

Padbrat,
I am So sorry to hear of your loss. My teared up reading your sad post! This is such a cruel, upsetting turn of events. I know that you feel dead and tainted right now. I imagine that what you are feeling is normal, but it is not true. You are not tainted. You are a special and compassionate person. What is happening to you is incredibly unfair, but it is not your fault. I am here for you to listen! Surround yourself with caring people.

Skye & Dwgi,
Hope you two start feeling better. Rest up this weekend.

Never,
Sounds like you've got your priorities in order, hun! :)

Hi to Ginger & Jocr ... 

FM & Missyt and all others encouraging me on my first IUI,
Thanks for helping me to remember not to give up hope. I went for my Day 3 bloods & U/S today, got a prescription for a yeast infection (yuk! sorry tmi), and start my Femara today. I got back for a check up a few days before my expected LH surge and the procedure should be on the 21st or 22nd. The doctor only wants me to do 1-2 IUIs, then move to IVF as soon as we can afford it, but we have to wait until we've saved up enough. I may be able to pull the money together to do an IVF the week before my 40th birthday. But, as you ladies are reminding me ... I can't get ahead of myself and have to take everything one day at a time. Thanks for y'all's support!

FM, 
I am praying that this is your month!!!


----------



## padbrat

Ladies your kindness make me cry.

And despite what you may think your words do help me so much. At times like this all around you seems black and dead, but your thoughts help to show me the world isn't as awful as I feel it is right now.

Thank you all.


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Padbrat,
> I am So sorry to hear of your loss. My teared up reading your sad post! This is such a cruel, upsetting turn of events. I know that you feel dead and tainted right now. I imagine that what you are feeling is normal, but it is not true. You are not tainted. You are a special and compassionate person. What is happening to you is incredibly unfair, but it is not your fault. I am here for you to listen! Surround yourself with caring people.
> 
> Skye & Dwgi,
> Hope you two start feeling better. Rest up this weekend.
> 
> Never,
> Sounds like you've got your priorities in order, hun! :)
> 
> Hi to Ginger & Jocr ...
> 
> FM & Missyt and all others encouraging me on my first IUI,
> Thanks for helping me to remember not to give up hope. I went for my Day 3 bloods & U/S today, got a prescription for a yeast infection (yuk! sorry tmi), and start my Femara today. I got back for a check up a few days before my expected LH surge and the procedure should be on the 21st or 22nd. The doctor only wants me to do 1-2 IUIs, then move to IVF as soon as we can afford it, but we have to wait until we've saved up enough. I may be able to pull the money together to do an IVF the week before my 40th birthday. But, as you ladies are reminding me ... I can't get ahead of myself and have to take everything one day at a time. Thanks for y'all's support!
> 
> FM,
> I am praying that this is your month!!!

Hi Lava

Nice to hear from you! What wonderful news about the IUI-how do you feel about it? It's hugely liberating to know that you have help-that it's not just down to you and DH. I hope it goes well and you get your :bfp:! It's funny; I'm just like you-'if this doesn't work, then we'll do....' I always have a Plan B, but I was thinking this morning (as I face IVF), that I need to think 'It WILL happen on this cycle and that I won't need a Plan B.' 

Anyway, enough wittering, I hope you have a really relaxing weekend, and that the yeast infection clears up pronto.

Good luck and take good care of yourself!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Ladies your kindness make me cry.
> 
> And despite what you may think your words do help me so much. At times like this all around you seems black and dead, but your thoughts help to show me the world isn't as awful as I feel it is right now.
> 
> Thank you all.

Dear Padbrat-how lovely to hear from you and so glad that you are getting some comfort from this. We are all thinking about you; you are in my thoughts and prayers, and hope that you are managing somehow to get through this awful awful time. 

Lots and lots of love,
Axxx
:flower::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

evonne said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum. I am 36, so is my husband. We have gone through all of the testing and everything came back fine with both of us. We did two cycles of clomid and IUI's then the doctor decided it was time to move on to IVF. I was really discouraged because I felt like we were on the right track and should just give clomid a break for a couple months. We are unable to offord IVF right now.
> 
> Today I am 3 days late and have mild cramping with a BFN :(. I was just wondering if anyone else has been on clomid and come off of it. If so, did it delay your start date? I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> Thank you for any advice you can give!
> 
> P.S. If I am posting this in the wrong place, please just let me know where to go :)

Hello Evonne,
:hi:
Welcome to the forum. I just wanted to say that Clomid played havoc with my cycle. I normally had the horrible hag arrive on CD28 but the first few cycles afterwards were quite erratic, but soon settled down. 

I sympathise completely with what you're saying-if the experts say to move on to IVF, you feel as if they have lost hope in you conceiving naturally, or with minimal support. I was devastated when told that it was IVF for us-for cost factors, but mainly the thought that it just wasn't going to happen any other way. A lot say that as soon as they relax about the whole TTC experience, they get their :bfp:, but I think I'd need extensive psychotheraoy before I could 'relax' about TTC! Easier said than done.

I hope vile AF doesn't come to visit! Try to have a lovely weekend, and good luck!
:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Padbrat, I'm glad you know you're being thought of, that got me through the darkness too. I also wanted to add that you're NOT tainted in any way, I'm keeping that baby dust you sent me and the others :flower:

Still in my thoughts and :hugs: to you my darling

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Just wanted to pop in and welcome Evonne! Hope everyone has a restful weekend. L


----------



## skye2010

:hi: Hi everyone,
After being off sick , which seemed like ages, I'm back again :))) Yeah this thread is addictive :flower:

Dwrgi, hope you are better as well. How was your appointment? You are still allowed an IVF but how many depends on where you live. So what was the outcome? You have quite some time before your IVF still so you might get there before the IVF waiting list gets you :) Also forget about the whole relax& it will happen theory. I think that isn't grounded at all. What makes a conception happen and sustain depends on so many factors on mum and dad that the drs don't even know all about it just yet. It's so easy to blame someone for not relaxing. Who doesn't get stressed in a city? TTC with a purpose after some time is a stressfull situation anyway. Some women do get pregnant and some just don't no matter the stress. Also the recent research show that the stress doesn't make any difference on the outcome for IVF patients. For the last couple of years I spent loads of money on fertility hypnotherapy, and acupuncture. (it really adds up when you sit down and calculate) Unfortunately I realized that it was a complete waste of time and money.

Nevernever, how is Artie Farty? Completely recovered and still chasing after birds :haha: I used to love watching Dexter untill the 3rd series. After that he got a bit too normal and luvyduvy. 

Hello Missyt :flower: I'm glad that you got yourself distracted from all the worry and already planned the next IUI. Let's not write off this one just yet though. You still have a good chance with this one.:dust: Did you ask your dr about the supplements? We will all get there. I hope it's just really quick.

Ginger how are you doing hon? :dust: :dust: Lot's of good luck to you too.

FM I am biting my nails. ;)

MA, how are you hon? Hope Steph and her baby is doing well too. :hugs:

Evonne, welcome to the thread, you are at the right place. I didn't experience clomid but all fertility drugs can do some crazy things to your body so hang in there. Did you just test on a stick or blood test by the way?

Lava I can't believe you are already on IUI, :happydance::happydance: well done and loooads of good luck. Hope this would be your one and only IUI for a cute helthy sticky baby :)) I will be buddying up with you cause I'm starting my IVF soon. :happydance: I'm so excited. I had my AF this morning and I will have a scan on Wednesday.


----------



## skye2010

Dear Sweet Padbrat, I wanted to write a seperate post for you. I am very happy for all the baby dust you sent me and I hope you would keep sending me your best wishes and dust. I hope you can make peace with all this what happened to you lately, which is so unfair. I hope you can find a way to ease all this pain, perhaps put it aside somehow, and still follow your dream. Pls keep on updating since we are all worried about you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat, I'm so happythat you popped in and that something we've said is helping you just a little. I'm still sending hugs and prayers your way

Thanks you for all the encouragement that you have given me, I'm not having any symptoms, my boobs are no longer swollen and I had a headache today yesterday which means AF is on the way. When it shows on Monday I will be disappointed but My Dh and I will have to decide what to do next, IVF or keep trying on our own.


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi, good luck at your appointment hun :flower:
> 
> FM, you're so good at not testing! Fingers are still x'd!
> 
> XxX
> 
> Oh, can't remember who asked what my cats are called... Artie is the white tabby (originally called Artie Farty as that's what he did far too much as a kitten :rofl: ) and the other one is called Dexter (he's very nervous around people apart from us and called him after Dexy's midnight runners!)
> 
> My big fur babies who I absolutely adore
> 
> XxX

I lOVE the cat names! Where would we be without the fur babies???!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> :hi: Hi everyone,
> After being off sick , which seemed like ages, I'm back again :))) Yeah this thread is addictive :flower:
> 
> Dwrgi, hope you are better as well. How was your appointment? You are still allowed an IVF but how many depends on where you live. So what was the outcome? You have quite some time before your IVF still so you might get there before the IVF waiting list gets you :) Also forget about the whole relax& it will happen theory. I think that isn't grounded at all. What makes a conception happen and sustain depends on so many factors on mum and dad that the drs don't even know all about it just yet. It's so easy to blame someone for not relaxing. Who doesn't get stressed in a city? TTC with a purpose after some time is a stressfull situation anyway. Some women do get pregnant and some just don't no matter the stress. Also the recent research show that the stress doesn't make any difference on the outcome for IVF patients. For the last couple of years I spent loads of money on fertility hypnotherapy, and acupuncture. (it really adds up when you sit down and calculate) Unfortunately I realized that it was a complete waste of time and money.
> 
> Nevernever, how is Artie Farty? Completely recovered and still chasing after birds :haha: I used to love watching Dexter untill the 3rd series. After that he got a bit too normal and luvyduvy.
> 
> Hello Missyt :flower: I'm glad that you got yourself distracted from all the worry and already planned the next IUI. Let's not write off this one just yet though. You still have a good chance with this one.:dust: Did you ask your dr about the supplements? We will all get there. I hope it's just really quick.
> 
> Ginger how are you doing hon? :dust: :dust: Lot's of good luck to you too.
> 
> FM I am biting my nails. ;)
> 
> MA, how are you hon? Hope Steph and her baby is doing well too. :hugs:
> 
> Evonne, welcome to the thread, you are at the right place. I didn't experience clomid but all fertility drugs can do some crazy things to your body so hang in there. Did you just test on a stick or blood test by the way?
> 
> Lava I can't believe you are already on IUI, :happydance::happydance: well done and loooads of good luck. Hope this would be your one and only IUI for a cute helthy sticky baby :)) I will be buddying up with you cause I'm starting my IVF soon. :happydance: I'm so excited. I had my AF this morning and I will have a scan on Wednesday.

Hi Skye

So glad to hear that you're feeling better-I missed you on here! And, I am so pleased that you are excited about starting your IVF treatment-I really hope that it goes well for you and you get your richly deserved :bfp: soon! What is Wednesday's scan for? I know NOTHING about IVF, apart from the basics.:dohh:

In yesterday's appointment, the Fertility Consultant said categorically to go for IVF-enough trying different things-vits, IUI, acupuncture, etc. Too much time has gone past and now it's on to IVF/ICSI (which they decide to do will depend on what they find when they're performing the IVF treatment...) So, I have booked myself into a new, but highly respected, clinic nearby for a consultation on Tuesday morning and we go from there. As I'm 40 in July, it is too late for a free NHS cycle (and I just have to forget about being on the IVF list back in 2009 and then getting pregnant, being taken off the list and then MMCing-just one of those things). I asked about DH's SA results-last summer she said it was "nothing to worry about although motility could be improved"-she now said that motility was "poor" all along (after two disasterous SA results in Feb & March)! Why didn't she say this at the time? I was so frustrated about that-it basically means almost a year has gone to waste... But, no point crying over spilt milk.

Anyway, that's me. I hope you're having a lovely weekend and I really hope that your scan goes well on Wednesday-let me know how you get on!
:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Padrat, I'm so happythat you popped in and that something we've said is helping you just a little. I'm still sending hugs and prayers your way
> 
> Thanks you for all the encouragement that you have given me, I'm not having any symptoms, my boobs are no longer swollen and I had a headache today yesterday which means AF is on the way. When it shows on Monday I will be disappointed but My Dh and I will have to decide what to do next, IVF or keep trying on our own.

Hi Future Mommie-it's lovely to hear from you, but so disappointed for you with the symptoms that you describe. How do you feel about everything? I hope you don't mind my asking, but how old are you? I'm almost 40 and my DH and I have been TTC for one month longer than you-seems like an absolute age. I was told by my Fertility Consultant yesterday that I just had to go for IVF now-that the time for trying different things has gone. Seemed really stark when she put it like that, but she said this because of my age.... you might have more time on your side to try naturally?

Anyway, I hope you're managing to enjoy the weekend, and feeling sort of okay about everything, although I'm sure that isn't as easy as it sounds. I'm sending big hugs to you, and thinking of you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## skye2010

FM I still hope that you have the signs wrong and you will get your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs: Loads of big hugs and kisses.

Dwrgi congratulations on your deceision, I think you've done the right thing by applying to that clinic. NHs is a frustrating route, there is no doubt about it. It's ok if you are younger than 35 and you have time to waste. I am having my IVf in a private clinic, ARGC. We have wasted a lot of time being stupid on NHS list etc, so we are now 3 years away from our decision to have a baby and I am almost at the last leg of my patience. I have actually wasted some of that time thinking I can get pregnant naturally. Good cause but didn't happen. We decided it's best for us to try this clinic at this point. I'm glad you have an appointment coming cause knowing you are proactive would keep your mind at rest. Where are you with your cycle. If you are in the beginning perhaps they can do the IVF for the next cycle. Than we can be pregnant at the same time hopefully :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> FM I still hope that you have the signs wrong and you will get your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs: Loads of big hugs and kisses.
> 
> Dwrgi congratulations on your deceision, I think you've done the right thing by applying to that clinic. NHs is a frustrating route, there is no doubt about it. It's ok if you are younger than 35 and you have time to waste. I am having my IVf in a private clinic, ARGC. We have wasted a lot of time being stupid on NHS list etc, so we are now 3 years away from our decision to have a baby and I am almost at the last leg of my patience. I have actually wasted some of that time thinking I can get pregnant naturally. Good cause but didn't happen. We decided it's best for us to try this clinic at this point. I'm glad you have an appointment coming cause knowing you are proactive would keep your mind at rest. Where are you with your cycle. If you are in the beginning perhaps they can do the IVF for the next cycle. Than we can be pregnant at the same time hopefully :winkwink:

Hi Skye and thanks for this! What you say resonates on so many levels! I REALLY wish that I had gone private a year ago. DH and I had been trying for two and a half years (with one MMC) at that stage, and the Consultant said that it would take people of our age on average two years to get pregnant (as PG fell in this time frame she wasn't worried....)! She offered Clomid and IUI but actually said that she didn't think we needed this treatment, as all we had to do was 'keep on trying'! She even said to give the meds to people who really needed them:growlmad:. I persevered and persuaded her to give me the Clomid & IUI-I am so glad that I did that, as we wouldn't be at this stage now. Last summer, she said that DH's sample was fine-"motility could be improved" though. On Friday, she said that DH's sample last summer showed that sperm had "poor" motility. Honestly,I could cry-I have been so upset about this. Why didn't I ask last summer what 'motility could be improved' meant? Also, how to improve motility? We should have gone for a private referral then and there but DH was happy thinking it wasn't him, and I wasn't as informed about sperm issues as I am now. It honestly does make me weep-I have been quite upset, thinking that we could be so much further along. They should also have put us back on the IVF waiting list after my MMC, as I had only just turned 38. But, it's done now. It just shows that the NHS leaves a lot to be desired-I would do things so differently if I knew then what I know now. 

I think I'm CD 26 (normal cycle 28-30 days)-I wonder if they will start me straight away? I know nothing about IVF-some clinics give you birth control pills, from what I can gather, for the first cycle... So much to research before Tuesday, so that I know which questions to ask this time... Have you read up on it???

I'm sorry if my message has gone on-I always tell the full story instead of the abridged version..... 

It would be ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC to be pregnant at the same time!! Let's keep all our fingers and toes crossed that we do! Where are you at with your treatment? What is Wednesday's scan for???? Hope it goes well-I bet you can't wait, and I don't blame you because three years (and five months in my case) is FAR too long TTC in my book!!! 

Hope you had a nice weekend and an even better week (esp. Wednesday!!!).

Thinking of you and I'm sending you lots of :dust: !


----------



## Dwrgi

I just wanted to say a big :hi: to everybody-I hope you've all had a fantastic weekend. Here's to next weekend-only 5 days to go!!

Lots and lots of :dust: to you all!
:hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

padbrat said:


> I just thought I would update you all.
> 
> My baby's heart had stopped beating and all is quiet and still in there.
> 
> I will have surgery on Monday.
> 
> For all you closer to God than I.... he seemed to hear me and then maybe my voice got drowned out and he forgot that he shouldn't have taken this one.
> 
> It is too hard being a Mummy to angels.
> 
> My advice ladies is to shake off all the babydust I threw at you. It is tainted with loss and sadness and I would hope for a happier outcome for you all.

Padbrat- I am so very sorry! I don't have the right words but I wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## luvmydoggies

With all my great advice on what to take not to get sick- you guessed it! I got the flu. I have been sick all week and it turned for the worst on Thursday. I have not even been able to get on the computer until today.

Skye2010 & Dwrgi- starting ivf- I'm so excited for you!!! Fingers crossed that you will both be pg at the same time.

Forgive me, I tried to read and catch up. I'm sorry if I don't mention you individually. I have been thinking of all of you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Evonne, you are in the right place. Many of us are in the same boat you are in. I find it strange your doctor wants to move to IVF after 2 IUI's with unexplained infertility. I don't understand the different advice or recommendations all of us get from our doctors. Just hang in there and keep up on these posts. You'll find a lot of support.

FM, I'm still praying for you this time.

Lava, it sounds like a lot of us our headed for IVF. I've pretty much prepared myself for it myself. DH and I might have to take out a loan but I'm thinking of as if we bought another car. We only have 1 car payment and there are 2 of us so why not 2 payments? It'll all be work it in the end. Either that or the way I look at it we skimp on 2 big vacation. Just hang in there and don't give up hope on the IUI's yet.

AFM, no symptoms. I'm supposed to go in for bw on Friday but not really getting my hopes up. It is my 37th birthday today so I've had wine 3 days in a row. What the heck. I still got to live.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, I hope I can be a part of this tight knit group. I'm 37 yrs old. hubby & I have been trying for about 1.5 yrs. In Jan I had a hysteroscopy to remove 6 polyps. I'm also connected to a FS who believes that my real "ttc" just started after the operation - not for me though as my emotions have been a roller coaster. 

I just ovulated. FS told us to DTD thursday, friday and Saturday. So I'm now DPO but not exactly sure how many days. Going in I had about 4 follicles but 2 were at the size FS wanted. I want to be hopeful like you all :) 

Padbrat ..... My thoughts &prayers are with you. Don't give uo in God!!!


----------



## Jocr

*Evonne*  Hi - I came off clomid (after 2 months) this would have been my 3rd month and my period was more scant but came when expected. Hopefully it hasnt mucked my cycle up.
Are you in the US or UK? Re paying for IVF.

*Lavalux*  hope the infections clears up really quickly and you can get on with the IUI.:thumbup::flower:

*Padbrat*  Thinking of you xxx :hugs::hugs:

*Skye*  Exciting for you  loads of luck and dust. Glad your feeling much better too.

*Dwrgi * Good luck on Tuesday & I hope they get you started really soon. At least going private you generally get a lot better service and more respect it :thumbup:seems. So you should be in good hands and be kept well informed on it all. It is super disappointing that you feel like they have wasted a year for you  sometimes these DRs just dont explain things properly they assume we know what they are talking about. I would have done things a lot differently with hindsight but hey ho. 
You will be fine and get your BFP really soon hopefully. Heres to your new exciting IVF time :happydance:xx

*Missy T*  Happty birthday hun :cake::cake:, I hope you have a great day. What have you got planned?
As for wine :wine: I have been pretty naughty this past week and got drunk on Saturday, we had a lovely BBQ with friends. Kind of given up this month waiting for the LAP in May. Like you say we still need to live and have a bit of fun. :happydance::juggle::icecream::drunk::pizza:
*
Wanna b*  Hi :hi:and welcome. Do you wee on a stick to see when you ovulate? I find it really helps.

I am CD9 and feeling a bit stroppy the past few days :hissy: _ I think the clomid is slowley making its way out of my body. I suppose it will take a while for my hormones to settle down again. My acupuncture lady says that my pulse is that if a preggers lady as that is what happens when on clomid. - hopefully she can get me all leveled out. :loopy:
xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- Thanks I'm 37 I will be 38 May 2 

Luvmydoggies- I hope you are feeling better

missyt- happy belated birthday, I'm praying for you!

wanna b- welcome you will love it here

afm- today is test day, I'm pretty sure af is on her way so I think I will just wait it out and not test, I still don't think I can handle seeing bfn! Thanks for all of your encouragement and support. I haven't spoken with my RE yet but I know that this is the end of the road and the next step is IVF, not quite sure I'm ready for that. I may not be here regularly for the next couple of days as I need to have my moment and regroup.


----------



## gingerbread

Welcome evonne & wannabamom! You will love it here. 

FM I so pray you get what youre hoping for today.:af:

Lava I hope iui works for you & you will have no need to worry about ivf. Good luck:flower:

Luv I'm so sorry to hear you too got sick ugh!! You relax & take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon.

Jocr:hi: I notice you are 9dpo. Did you :sex: & are in the 2ww or were you waiting to get that pesky cycle normal?

Sky Im so glad to hear you are feelings better. Being sick when we have such important business to dosex:) really sux!!!

Dwrgi good luck tuesday! How exciting & nerve wracking it must be to be making such a big step forward! I cant believe how many of us are about to take that step at the same time!! Missy,skye,you,me & possibly FM(but hopefully not). Wow it feels good to know so many of us will be experiencing it together, if some dont get the bfp before! We may all be ivf bump buddies!

Missy happy birthday! I'm glad you decided to relax & enjoy yourself. I have to admit I enjoyed a little :drunk::pizza: this weekend and its not even my birthday..:angelnot: Im hoping for a bfp for you friday!!!

AFM nothing new here. Just 8dpo & ready to get on with it!!

Hi to anyone I missed!!!


----------



## skye2010

Fm, hugs hugs huuuugs. I am still hopefull for you. Keep it tight and pls update when you find out. And if you have to go for the IVF so be it. You will be a great mummy one day to beautiful children and it's just one of those things you can tell them when they are old enough. :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Drgi, NHS experiences on fertility are all sooo frustrating and unfair. I wanted to write you a few but my message got erased and I just don't have the heart to write it again cause it really annoys me. Most women in this country go to a Ferytility specialist after the age of 35 which is already old in NHS eyes and they make u wait and wait so long that many can't catch the boat. It just doesn't make sense at all. But never mind it now, we are going for our IVF and hopefully this will be our solution.

i have been using a nasal spray since day20 of my cycle. It inhibits all the fertility hormones so your body thinks it has a mini menopause. Than they stimulate the eggs and the hormones back. I think they do this so that they can have a good control over your hormone levels. i had my AF on Saturday so Wednesday they will check my levels to see if they have come down. If not I will carry on using the spray for a few more days. Than they start stimulating. I will update as I go along so everyone can have an idea.

Hi Luvy, I was actually wondering where u were since u didn't write for a few days. I was just gonna announce a search warrant here hahahahaha !!!! I'm sorry that you have one of those nasty bugs hon. Hope u get over it soon. Rest up and drink loads of water is all I can suggest cause nothing gets on the way for these pesky bugs ;)

Missy :cake: Happy birthday. I hope you have a wonderful day with your DH and friends. :) Dear God, pls let this be the last birthday that MIssy has without her baby in the arm or tucked away in the belly. :kiss:

Hi Wannab, welcome to the thread. I hope you like it here. Are you on an IUI cycle at the moment?

Jo, the weather was surprisingly beautiful in the UK (All the US girls we do have sunshine tooo :happydance:. 21 degrees in April is a jewel from heaven) so I'm glad you enjoyed it. Good luck with the acupuncture. 

Hey Ginger, how u doing hon? Still loads of baby dust and good luck to all 3 IUI girls. U. Missy and FM. As for :sex: It doesn't get me anywhere near a baby so only for fun from now on. I will be being intimate with needles and sprays this month. Hahahahahaha! DH's on business trip in Arizona untill Sunday. I would have started all the stimmulation meds by the time he is back and ready to give the clinic swimmies :)) 

Hope u are all having a great day today. Today is the last day of the sunshine spell, I hope it would come back again.
XXXX:kiss::kiss:


----------



## missyt

FM, so FX'd for you today. I'm saying a prayer for you.

Jocr, clomid and I have a love hate relationship. I make a lot of good follicles but it makes me a complete basket case. Ugh. I totally know how you feel. 

Skye, keep us posted. I'm interested in what protocol you have to follow for IVF since its something I may have to do soon..

Ginger, still FX'd for you. What day do you test? Do you think its odd we both got AF on the same day but our IUI's were days apart? I've been wondering about it. I kind of think I went for mine too early.

Dwrgi, good luck tomorrow. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Jocr

gingerbread said:


> Welcome evonne & wannabamom! You will love it here.
> 
> FM I so pray you get what youre hoping for today.:af:
> 
> Lava I hope iui works for you & you will have no need to worry about ivf. Good luck:flower:
> 
> Luv I'm so sorry to hear you too got sick ugh!! You relax & take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Jocr:hi: I notice you are 9dpo. Did you :sex: & are in the 2ww or were you waiting to get that pesky cycle normal?
> 
> Sky Im so glad to hear you are feelings better. Being sick when we have such important business to dosex:) really sux!!!
> 
> Dwrgi good luck tuesday! How exciting & nerve wracking it must be to be making such a big step forward! I cant believe how many of us are about to take that step at the same time!! Missy,skye,you,me & possibly FM(but hopefully not). Wow it feels good to know so many of us will be experiencing it together, if some dont get the bfp before! We may all be ivf bump buddies!
> 
> Missy happy birthday! I'm glad you decided to relax & enjoy yourself. I have to admit I enjoyed a little :drunk::pizza: this weekend and its not even my birthday..:angelnot: Im hoping for a bfp for you friday!!!
> 
> AFM nothing new here. Just 8dpo & ready to get on with it!!
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed!!!

Hi Ginger - I am 9days into my cycle rather then 9 days past ovulation - so I have a few days until I need to start up all the extra :sex: - gets a bit tiring sometimes :haha: Are you 8 days into your cycle or 8 days past ovulation? If you are the former then we are cycle buddies this month xx:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: ladies, sorry for an impersonal reply, on my phone and it's difficult to look back at posts!

FM... It ain't over till the witch comes and I'm hoping she stays away :hugs: take all the time you need to regroup etc, we will all be here waiting for you with open arms hun :flower:

Skye...glad you're feeling better:flower:

Luvmydoggies, jocr, lava, Dwrgi, gingerbread, new ladies and anyone else I've missed :hi:

AFM it's been an emotional week for me to be fair, just want April out the way so I can start a fresh without putting pressure on us to conceive :dohh: although that's much easier said than done. I am due AF on Sunday the 17th (or Monday 18th latest). On Sunday, it will be our five year anniversary as well as two months since we lost our baby so I'm feeling quite low. I am trying to be positive about it all (failing miserably :haha:)

On a more upbeat note... Artie Farty would be able to clear a room as a kitten due to his smells bless him. He was the runt of a litter of 6 (feral cats) and he wasn't expected to live and had a couple of issues when he was younger bless him!
Dexter come on tv just after we had named him and I was horrified that the tv Dexter was a murderer and it tainted my Dexter :rofl: my Dexter terrorises the jack russel over the road yet is a big softie really. Would be lost without my boys. 

Love and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

I see from the last couple of pages that I have read that some of my old friends are here (Skye and FM) joined by many more lovely ladies.

I am sorry that I have not been on here for so long but I have really struggled since my MC an have not been able to deal with anything remotely to do with babies. .A good friend of mine had her baby 2 days before my MC and I am yet to see her as just can't face it.

I feel that my issue was that I really thought the IVF hadn't worked and when I tested positive DH and I were just so over the moon. He told his family and some friends which made it that much harder when it all went wrong. I was prepared emotionally for it not working but I was totally unprepared for a MC, that was so much worse and cruel. God gave me the one thing that we wanted so much and had been through so much for and then all too quickly took it away.

DH had backed off completely from wanting to try IVF again and started blaming it all on being un-natural and science led until a colleague of his at work who is much older chatted to him in the last week and said that he and his wife had delayed and left it too late as he thought they had all the time in the world and he really wished they had done IVF sooner. He has seemed to have got through to my DH where I couldn't and he has agreed that we can try for another 3 cycles but wants me to wait until the end of this year. I am working on that one as I would like to try again in summer as I will be 38 in May and worried that the egg numbers they are able to collect will start to decline if I leave it too long. 

I am still very withdrawn from many parts of my old life as now I seem to avoid all my friends with babies as I can't deal with that for now. I broke down in front of everyone recently when we bumped into my friend with her 6 month old baby, it came from nowhere and I just couldn't stop it, the funniest thing was that she tried to pass me her baby and told me that a cuddle would make it better. It was that moment when I really realised how different I really am from my friends now as they just have no idea of what I am really feeling or having to cope with. I know it is not their fault and I truly hope that I will get pregnant soon and carry to term and be like them in one sense but still a bit different as I will be the one who will be able to understand and be there god forbid that any of our other friends have to exeperience what we are all going through now.

Thank you all for your kind words and support through my dark days, I promise that I will try and keep my dark days to a minimum and come back fighting again with even more positivity than before.

Big hugs to you all


----------



## skye2010

:happydance: OMG Carole,
Yeeeaaaay I am so happy you are back. Many hugs. :hugs::hugs: Missed u here a lot. And I thought of you very often especially recently after all that unrest in Bahrain. How are you my friend? Are you affected by all these political unrest?

I'm so glad that you and DH is on the mend after the disappointment. Posting here for you is a big step. You will get there in the end. I'm sure of it. 

A lot of girls when we first started are either taking a break or still lurking. Happy Auntie and Twinkle is on a break recently. Twinkle does lurk though and hopefully she will be back when she gets her IVF appointment with NHS. Fingers crossed HA would be back soon too. Hearty is sadly also on a break. Mommy's Angel is pregnant after a course of IUI. After 12 years of trying :) Pablo is also pregnant, luckily naturally. 

I am just starting my next course of IVF on Wednesday. Do you remember I had an IVF in Turkey just before you with a BFN. I realized they did a short protocol IVF for me (No nasal spray for shutting down the hormones) I think they did that so they can start my IVF cycle quickly. I think that was wrong. All those IVf drugs need really fine tuning since everybody has different bodies. This time I chose ARGC. The most notorious and successful clinic in London. They do a contraversial treatment which tests if your immune system works too much. They claim that your immune system would be attacking the embryo if it does. This is already a proven scenario however the meds they use are not conventional for this. I'm not sure if I believe it 100% but they have good results so I'm going ahead with it. Only Lister Clinic and ARGC does this tx in London. 

I remember you had used the spray and apparently it didn't work so you were given a medication to bring your period forward. That was a little odd. Cause in this clinic they make you carry on using the spray (or injections) to inhibit your hormones even after you start stimmulation if necessary. I think perhaps you can look for another clinic. You can use HFEA web site to check out all the sucess rates of the clinics in the UK and have links if you like. I found out that ARGC, Lister and UCH has the best results. There is also another website I use purely cause they have threads on every clinic in UK, so you can chat to women who is having the same treatment as you.

fertilityfriends.co.uk

I hope I didn't overwhelm you with all the blurgh!! Lol! There is a lot to catch up so I hope you would stay with us.
XX:kiss::kiss:


----------



## gingerbread

You know Missy I always get confused as to how different clinics do things differently from others. My AF was here a day before yours(mine mar21/yours mar22) When I first started the whole iui process last year I thought it was specific day 3bw/us followed by meds & then a day 10 bw/us to check size/# of follies, ovidrel next day with iui usually 1-2days later. As time went on I learned those days of appointments werent specific and I guess could fluctuate according to what days I start on my meds. I had my bw/us on day 4 this cycle(which I know anywhere from day3-5 is normal for that) I always do 5 days of clomid/femara(which ever drug I'm on at the time) and since starting injectables 3 days of gonal f injections. Next is day 10-12 bw/us(which this cycle they did on day 12) to check size/# of follies(and a 4th gonal f if needed but never have had too so far) If all good then ovidrel is anywhere from that night to the night after that last ultrasound and iui is usually the next day or two...I hope Im not confusing you. As I look back at my calendar my 4 iui's have been on cycle days 13 or 14. But your info always sounds different from mine..if I remember you only do 3 days of clomid and one gonal f(2nd if needed) and then your iui was on apr 1st right? Which wouldve made your iui on cylcle day 11? I wondered if what day our natural ovulation was made the difference in our iui timing but isnt that what the ovidrel is for to ovulate when they want us too? Ugh I dont know and sorry I havent answered your question but its funny how you are worried yours was too early & Ive been worried mine was too late!!!! Also I hear so many women talk about being told to :sex: the night before their iui & we're to abstain for 72hrs before. I hope any of this made since to you since you are an old pro at iui's as well. Tell me what you think about all the differences!

And if any of you other ladies have any knowledge please chime in.


----------



## gingerbread

Never..:hugs: I hope you have a better week.

Hi carole:hi: Nice to meet you!


----------



## skye2010

Treatments supposed to differ on every woman since everyone reacts differently. However every clinic also might differ in approach which is quite unsettling. I can't answer your question directly though cause I've never tried the IUI.


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> :happydance: OMG Carole,
> Yeeeaaaay I am so happy you are back. Many hugs. :hugs::hugs: Missed u here a lot. And I thought of you very often especially recently after all that unrest in Bahrain. How are you my friend? Are you affected by all these political unrest?
> 
> I'm so glad that you and DH is on the mend after the disappointment. Posting here for you is a big step. You will get there in the end. I'm sure of it.
> 
> A lot of girls when we first started are either taking a break or still lurking. Happy Auntie and Twinkle is on a break recently. Twinkle does lurk though and hopefully she will be back when she gets her IVF appointment with NHS. Fingers crossed HA would be back soon too. Hearty is sadly also on a break. Mommy's Angel is pregnant after a course of IUI. After 12 years of trying :) Pablo is also pregnant, luckily naturally.
> 
> I am just starting my next course of IVF on Wednesday. Do you remember I had an IVF in Turkey just before you with a BFN. I realized they did a short protocol IVF for me (No nasal spray for shutting down the hormones) I think they did that so they can start my IVF cycle quickly. I think that was wrong. All those IVf drugs need really fine tuning since everybody has different bodies. This time I chose ARGC. The most notorious and successful clinic in London. They do a contraversial treatment which tests if your immune system works too much. They claim that your immune system would be attacking the embryo if it does. This is already a proven scenario however the meds they use are not conventional for this. I'm not sure if I believe it 100% but they have good results so I'm going ahead with it. Only Lister Clinic and ARGC does this tx in London.
> 
> I remember you had used the spray and apparently it didn't work so you were given a medication to bring your period forward. That was a little odd. Cause in this clinic they make you carry on using the spray (or injections) to inhibit your hormones even after you start stimmulation if necessary. I think perhaps you can look for another clinic. You can use HFEA web site to check out all the sucess rates of the clinics in the UK and have links if you like. I found out that ARGC, Lister and UCH has the best results. There is also another website I use purely cause they have threads on every clinic in UK, so you can chat to women who is having the same treatment as you.
> 
> fertilityfriends.co.uk
> 
> I hope I didn't overwhelm you with all the blurgh!! Lol! There is a lot to catch up so I hope you would stay with us.
> XX:kiss::kiss:

Lurk lurk!!! Hugs Carole xxxx


----------



## gingerbread

Oops jocr I misread & thought you had said 9dpo but now I see cycle day 9. I am 8dpo today so I'm half way thru the 2ww:wacko: Good luck with all the:sex: and YES it does get tiring!!


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Evonne, you are in the right place. Many of us are in the same boat you are in. I find it strange your doctor wants to move to IVF after 2 IUI's with unexplained infertility. I don't understand the different advice or recommendations all of us get from our doctors. Just hang in there and keep up on these posts. You'll find a lot of support.
> 
> FM, I'm still praying for you this time.
> 
> Lava, it sounds like a lot of us our headed for IVF. I've pretty much prepared myself for it myself. DH and I might have to take out a loan but I'm thinking of as if we bought another car. We only have 1 car payment and there are 2 of us so why not 2 payments? It'll all be work it in the end. Either that or the way I look at it we skimp on 2 big vacation. Just hang in there and don't give up hope on the IUI's yet.
> 
> AFM, no symptoms. I'm supposed to go in for bw on Friday but not really getting my hopes up. It is my 37th birthday today so I've had wine 3 days in a row. What the heck. I still got to live.

Happy birthday MissyT-I hope that you are having a lovely day, and I agree with you, what the heck! You only live once!!! I hope that you feel okay-don't get too discouraged just yet. Hang on in there, although I know that's very hard. Really keeping all fingers crossed for you-good luck on Friday! I shall be thinking of you. xx
:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> :hi: ladies, sorry for an impersonal reply, on my phone and it's difficult to look back at posts!
> 
> FM... It ain't over till the witch comes and I'm hoping she stays away :hugs: take all the time you need to regroup etc, we will all be here waiting for you with open arms hun :flower:
> 
> Skye...glad you're feeling better:flower:
> 
> Luvmydoggies, jocr, lava, Dwrgi, gingerbread, new ladies and anyone else I've missed :hi:
> 
> AFM it's been an emotional week for me to be fair, just want April out the way so I can start a fresh without putting pressure on us to conceive :dohh: although that's much easier said than done. I am due AF on Sunday the 17th (or Monday 18th latest). On Sunday, it will be our five year anniversary as well as two months since we lost our baby so I'm feeling quite low. I am trying to be positive about it all (failing miserably :haha:)
> 
> On a more upbeat note... Artie Farty would be able to clear a room as a kitten due to his smells bless him. He was the runt of a litter of 6 (feral cats) and he wasn't expected to live and had a couple of issues when he was younger bless him!
> Dexter come on tv just after we had named him and I was horrified that the tv Dexter was a murderer and it tainted my Dexter :rofl: my Dexter terrorises the jack russel over the road yet is a big softie really. Would be lost without my boys.
> 
> Love and :dust: to all
> 
> XxX

Hia Never, and sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. I do know how you feel, you just want the time to go, and have a clean slate. It is very difficult to get over a MMC-it took me months, although I thought I was okay. And I kept finding that little events would take me right back (a colleague in work was PG at the same time as me-she went on to have her baby, and then everything was a heartache-baby's birth, etc. etc.-so hard). I really hope that you find the strength to get through this weekend-I am absolutely positive that you will get a :bfp: really soon. 

Thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Btw, I love your cats, from how you describe them-they sound like real characters! And cat farts-pooooo-eeeeh!!
:haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> *Evonne*  Hi - I came off clomid (after 2 months) this would have been my 3rd month and my period was more scant but came when expected. Hopefully it hasnt mucked my cycle up.
> Are you in the US or UK? Re paying for IVF.
> 
> *Lavalux*  hope the infections clears up really quickly and you can get on with the IUI.:thumbup::flower:
> 
> *Padbrat*  Thinking of you xxx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> *Skye*  Exciting for you  loads of luck and dust. Glad your feeling much better too.
> 
> *Dwrgi * Good luck on Tuesday & I hope they get you started really soon. At least going private you generally get a lot better service and more respect it :thumbup:seems. So you should be in good hands and be kept well informed on it all. It is super disappointing that you feel like they have wasted a year for you  sometimes these DRs just dont explain things properly they assume we know what they are talking about. I would have done things a lot differently with hindsight but hey ho.
> You will be fine and get your BFP really soon hopefully. Heres to your new exciting IVF time :happydance:xx
> 
> *Missy T*  Happty birthday hun :cake::cake:, I hope you have a great day. What have you got planned?
> As for wine :wine: I have been pretty naughty this past week and got drunk on Saturday, we had a lovely BBQ with friends. Kind of given up this month waiting for the LAP in May. Like you say we still need to live and have a bit of fun. :happydance::juggle::icecream::drunk::pizza:
> *
> Wanna b*  Hi :hi:and welcome. Do you wee on a stick to see when you ovulate? I find it really helps.
> 
> I am CD9 and feeling a bit stroppy the past few days :hissy: _ I think the clomid is slowley making its way out of my body. I suppose it will take a while for my hormones to settle down again. My acupuncture lady says that my pulse is that if a preggers lady as that is what happens when on clomid. - hopefully she can get me all leveled out. :loopy:
> xx

Hia Jo-how was your weekend? How did the Christening go? I hope you had a nice time-good to get together with family and friends. The weather was amazing here-I hope you also had a good day for it!! (OMG-I am turning into my mother-she is OBSESSED with the weather :haha::haha::haha:).

I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit stroppy-you just can't help it though, can you???? I had terrible headaches with Clomid-and I got so annoyed with everything and everyone..... It's a wonder DH is still talking to me.....! I hope that the acupuncturist can help you out-if nothing else, at least you will relax and have some completely undisturbed 'you' time! Are you gearing up for DTD??!!! I read somwhere that in the days pre-ovulation you want to be DTD as much as you can, so that you have as many pesky swimmers in you as you can get (sorry, slight vulgarity there!!). 

I hope that you feel a bit more like yourself soon-take care and let me know how you're getting on! Good luck :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: with the :sex:!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Dwrgi- Thanks I'm 37 I will be 38 May 2
> 
> Luvmydoggies- I hope you are feeling better
> 
> missyt- happy belated birthday, I'm praying for you!
> 
> wanna b- welcome you will love it here
> 
> afm- today is test day, I'm pretty sure af is on her way so I think I will just wait it out and not test, I still don't think I can handle seeing bfn! Thanks for all of your encouragement and support. I haven't spoken with my RE yet but I know that this is the end of the road and the next step is IVF, not quite sure I'm ready for that. I may not be here regularly for the next couple of days as I need to have my moment and regroup.

Hia FM-how are you? Are you still holding out? That is the most difficult thing in the world to do.... if you don't test, you have the idea that you could possibly be PG, and if you do test and it turns out to be a very BFN, then it's all hopes shatteres for another month. It's really grim, isn't it?? But, until you know for sure, hang on in there!! We expect the worst because that is what we have got used to, but it doesn't mean that it will always be that way. I'm thinking of you and understand if you need time to regroup. Lots and lots of love, and we are all here for you when and if you need us!
:flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

twinkle1975 said:


> Lurk lurk!!! Hugs Carole xxxx

Hahahaha Twinkle. Now I know how to get you out of the shadows Lol!


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Welcome evonne & wannabamom! You will love it here.
> 
> FM I so pray you get what youre hoping for today.:af:
> 
> Lava I hope iui works for you & you will have no need to worry about ivf. Good luck:flower:
> 
> Luv I'm so sorry to hear you too got sick ugh!! You relax & take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Jocr:hi: I notice you are 9dpo. Did you :sex: & are in the 2ww or were you waiting to get that pesky cycle normal?
> 
> Sky Im so glad to hear you are feelings better. Being sick when we have such important business to dosex:) really sux!!!
> 
> Dwrgi good luck tuesday! How exciting & nerve wracking it must be to be making such a big step forward! I cant believe how many of us are about to take that step at the same time!! Missy,skye,you,me & possibly FM(but hopefully not). Wow it feels good to know so many of us will be experiencing it together, if some dont get the bfp before! We may all be ivf bump buddies!
> 
> Missy happy birthday! I'm glad you decided to relax & enjoy yourself. I have to admit I enjoyed a little :drunk::pizza: this weekend and its not even my birthday..:angelnot: Im hoping for a bfp for you friday!!!
> 
> AFM nothing new here. Just 8dpo & ready to get on with it!!
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed!!!

Hello Gingerbread, :howdy:, how are you? I like the way you describe where you're at with your cycle-it is like a matter of 'all systems go' and 'just getting on with it!' But, I hope that you have lots of fun, so that it doesn't seem like too much of a chore (which it can be if you are tired after work and have to do CD10/12/14/16 etc.etc.).....! I'm sending you lots and lots of good luck, and hoping that this one will be your month! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks also for your kind thoughts about tomorrow-I am a bit apprehensive, as I just don't know what to expect. But, I also feel really relieved, because it feels like all the trying different things and getting nowhere is finally over, and it's now over to the experts. Such a weight... I know that PG isn't guaranteed, but I feel like one step closer, and I sooooooo want that :blue: or :pink: special parcel!!! Fingers crossed! 

I hope you have a good week-thanks for thinking of me!
:hug::hug::hug:
And lots and lots of :dust: to you!
xx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Fm, hugs hugs huuuugs. I am still hopefull for you. Keep it tight and pls update when you find out. And if you have to go for the IVF so be it. You will be a great mummy one day to beautiful children and it's just one of those things you can tell them when they are old enough. :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Drgi, NHS experiences on fertility are all sooo frustrating and unfair. I wanted to write you a few but my message got erased and I just don't have the heart to write it again cause it really annoys me. Most women in this country go to a Ferytility specialist after the age of 35 which is already old in NHS eyes and they make u wait and wait so long that many can't catch the boat. It just doesn't make sense at all. But never mind it now, we are going for our IVF and hopefully this will be our solution.
> 
> i have been using a nasal spray since day20 of my cycle. It inhibits all the fertility hormones so your body thinks it has a mini menopause. Than they stimulate the eggs and the hormones back. I think they do this so that they can have a good control over your hormone levels. i had my AF on Saturday so Wednesday they will check my levels to see if they have come down. If not I will carry on using the spray for a few more days. Than they start stimulating. I will update as I go along so everyone can have an idea.
> 
> Hi Luvy, I was actually wondering where u were since u didn't write for a few days. I was just gonna announce a search warrant here hahahahaha !!!! I'm sorry that you have one of those nasty bugs hon. Hope u get over it soon. Rest up and drink loads of water is all I can suggest cause nothing gets on the way for these pesky bugs ;)
> 
> Missy :cake: Happy birthday. I hope you have a wonderful day with your DH and friends. :) Dear God, pls let this be the last birthday that MIssy has without her baby in the arm or tucked away in the belly. :kiss:
> 
> Hi Wannab, welcome to the thread. I hope you like it here. Are you on an IUI cycle at the moment?
> 
> Jo, the weather was surprisingly beautiful in the UK (All the US girls we do have sunshine tooo :happydance:. 21 degrees in April is a jewel from heaven) so I'm glad you enjoyed it. Good luck with the acupuncture.
> 
> Hey Ginger, how u doing hon? Still loads of baby dust and good luck to all 3 IUI girls. U. Missy and FM. As for :sex: It doesn't get me anywhere near a baby so only for fun from now on. I will be being intimate with needles and sprays this month. Hahahahahaha! DH's on business trip in Arizona untill Sunday. I would have started all the stimmulation meds by the time he is back and ready to give the clinic swimmies :))
> 
> Hope u are all having a great day today. Today is the last day of the sunshine spell, I hope it would come back again.
> XXXX:kiss::kiss:

Hi Skye! :hi:

Thanks for your kind words and also thank you for letting us know how you're getting on with your IVF. I read about it all last night, so it's great to hear of somebody who is actually going through the treatment. How do you feel about it all? And side effects with the nasal spray?? Gosh, it is soooooo exciting to read about having your eggs stimulated-because it is actually happening for you. I am keeping all my fingers crossed, and sending you so much :dust: ! You deserve a :bfp: after everything that you are going through!

You are right re. NHS-I would do it all differently if I had my time again... Oh well, onwards and upwards.... Looking forward (if that's the word) to my appointment tomorrow, and then we can start comparing treatments! Yay!!! 

Good luck on Wednesday-I hope that your levels have come down by then, so that you can get started in earnest! Let us know how you get on!! Will be thinking of you,

Lots and lots of love,
Axxx
:hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## gingerbread

Dwrgi I think it's very thoughtful the way you make sure to respond to each person seperately..I feel like sometimes I rush & just make sure to mention each person. Thank you!
I know what you mean about moving on to ivf. Its a scary step that DOESNT guarantee we'll get pregnant but the chances are better yet the $$ is so much more. It's almost like if someone could just make the decision to move on to it for us then alot of the "what if" would be erased from our minds. My doctor recommends moving to ivf if this cycle doesnt work but my dh & others keep saying maybe just one more iui "might" be the one. I'm like you where it will seem like a relief & can quit wondering what should we try next..almost like we're lab rats!!!
Thank you for your kind words of encouragement as well & lots & lots of:hug: too you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Cant wait to hear the update!


----------



## missyt

Neversay, I'm sorry you had an emotional week. I know how you feel. I felt that way leading up to my bday knowing another year has gone by with no baby. I do think its normal that we have some ups days and many down days when TTC.

Carol, I am so sorry. I have never mc and I can't even imagine what you have been through. I do understand how you feel about not wanting to be around babies. Both neighbors on each side of me are preggo and 2 neighbors across the street just had babies this year. I feel like I don't fit in and they all congregate and swap baby and pregnancy stories while I avoid it all. Maybe I'm isolating myself but like you said, its too painful to be around it all. That is great DH has an older, experienced coworker to talk to. Unfortunately, our spouses sometimes need an outside view to push them but it sounds like its working out for the best. Like Skye said, it does sound like you are on the right path and picking yourself up. Hang in there and we are here for you. 

Ginger, I really felt like they did my IUI too early. Oh, and I was on that nasty clomid for 5 days. My 2nd IUI I did 2 Gonal F shots but this IUI I only did one. They want me to come in and test on the 15th but AF isn't due until the 18th. I just don't know. I'm confused by all of it. I'm still obsessing over what the doctor said, that is this IUI doesn't work, we need to talk about other options. I've pretty much mentally prepared myself for IVF. I guess I'll take it as it comes.

Has anyone heard from FM?


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Ladies- I'm finally feeling better. It felt like a slow death-this flu but it's gone and I'm so thankful to be healthy again.

Dwrgi- I'm so sorry that doctor didn't give you all the information you needed and then told you later on. I really don't understand doctor's that waste our precious time. That happened to me when I was 36. I went to my ob-gyn and told him that dh and I are trying and it is not happening. He told me to be patient, wait a year and I would have a baby in my belly. He didn't check me or dh. Well, that year went by, I turned 37 and still not pg. We found out dh had sperm issues...if we would have known that earlier we could have saved ourself a lot of the heartache. Now, I will be 38 in June and I'm getting worried. So happy that you start ivf soon.

Ske2010- I missed you!!! You are always so positive and caring.:hugs: I'm so excited that you started your treatment, I will be waiting to hear about each step of IVF from you and Dwrgi- since I might also be on that path myself.

Neversaynever- Love the story about your kitties- I would be lost without my doggies. (also, a dog fart can clear a room like no other also):blush:

Missyt- omg, I missed your birthday-Happy belated birthday to you!!!:cake:

Gingerbread- Hello, thinking of you and have my fingers crossed that this is your month!!!:happydance:

Futuremommie- Keeping my fingers crossed that af Does Not show up!!!!

MommiesAngel- How are you? Thinking about you.:flower:

Lavalux- How are you, I'm sorry- I might have missed where you are in your iui. Thinking about you.:flower:

Jocr- I like your idea about having a few drinks- may have to do that this weekend. How are you doing?

Welcome! Evonne, wannabamom!!!

Carole- I will be 38 in June, so I am also getting worried about my eggs. 

Since I got the flu- I totally blew it with my clear blue easy fm, so have no idea when or if I am ov. :headspin:I am just guessing because I have ewcm...so just going by that. I expected this marathon of bd this month, but with geting sick that didn't happen.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hope I didn't forget anybody- if I did- I'm so sorry.


----------



## gingerbread

Missy I'm not exptecting AF till the 17th and am always told to test 14 days after my iui..which works out perfectly this cycle but others it was early & it always confused me & yet the clinic took it as "you got a negative..lets move on to next cycle" as if it wasnt too early to get my positive yet . You do the blood test & I wonder if because that can detect earlier thats why its before AF is due? Do you think the doctor just meant ivf as your other option since some recommend moving on after 3-4 iuis? If so, just know I will be right there with you..broke but hopefully pregnant!!! I dont know its all so confusing but I still have big hopes for you this cycle.


----------



## Tititimes2

caroleb- I've been lurking and checking on my friends here. I am so happy to see you back. I know where you are and and so glad to see you have found the courage to move forward. It takes some healing and alot of support and you have so much of that here from all us. Sending you much love and support as you continue on this journey.

xoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I see from the last couple of pages that I have read that some of my old friends are here (Skye and FM) joined by many more lovely ladies.
> 
> I am sorry that I have not been on here for so long but I have really struggled since my MC an have not been able to deal with anything remotely to do with babies. .A good friend of mine had her baby 2 days before my MC and I am yet to see her as just can't face it.
> 
> I feel that my issue was that I really thought the IVF hadn't worked and when I tested positive DH and I were just so over the moon. He told his family and some friends which made it that much harder when it all went wrong. I was prepared emotionally for it not working but I was totally unprepared for a MC, that was so much worse and cruel. God gave me the one thing that we wanted so much and had been through so much for and then all too quickly took it away.
> 
> DH had backed off completely from wanting to try IVF again and started blaming it all on being un-natural and science led until a colleague of his at work who is much older chatted to him in the last week and said that he and his wife had delayed and left it too late as he thought they had all the time in the world and he really wished they had done IVF sooner. He has seemed to have got through to my DH where I couldn't and he has agreed that we can try for another 3 cycles but wants me to wait until the end of this year. I am working on that one as I would like to try again in summer as I will be 38 in May and worried that the egg numbers they are able to collect will start to decline if I leave it too long.
> 
> I am still very withdrawn from many parts of my old life as now I seem to avoid all my friends with babies as I can't deal with that for now. I broke down in front of everyone recently when we bumped into my friend with her 6 month old baby, it came from nowhere and I just couldn't stop it, the funniest thing was that she tried to pass me her baby and told me that a cuddle would make it better. It was that moment when I really realised how different I really am from my friends now as they just have no idea of what I am really feeling or having to cope with. I know it is not their fault and I truly hope that I will get pregnant soon and carry to term and be like them in one sense but still a bit different as I will be the one who will be able to understand and be there god forbid that any of our other friends have to exeperience what we are all going through now.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support through my dark days, I promise that I will try and keep my dark days to a minimum and come back fighting again with even more positivity than before.
> 
> Big hugs to you all

Still lurking, but a visit from Carole will draw me out of hiding! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am SO happy to see you - I think about you so often and wonder how you're getting on.... Don't worry about trying to hide or not have your dark days - we all have them, and we're all here to help each other through them. And though I _know _it does absolutely nothing to assuage the pain and grief of losing your baby, from a clinical standpoint, the fact that your first IVF worked really is a very good indicator of future success. You're absolutely right, though- people who've never had a loss really will never completely understand how it feels. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 




gingerbread said:


> You know Missy I always get confused as to how different clinics do things differently from others. My AF was here a day before yours(mine mar21/yours mar22) When I first started the whole iui process last year I thought it was specific day 3bw/us followed by meds & then a day 10 bw/us to check size/# of follies, ovidrel next day with iui usually 1-2days later. As time went on I learned those days of appointments werent specific and I guess could fluctuate according to what days I start on my meds. I had my bw/us on day 4 this cycle(which I know anywhere from day3-5 is normal for that) I always do 5 days of clomid/femara(which ever drug I'm on at the time) and since starting injectables 3 days of gonal f injections. Next is day 10-12 bw/us(which this cycle they did on day 12) to check size/# of follies(and a 4th gonal f if needed but never have had too so far) If all good then ovidrel is anywhere from that night to the night after that last ultrasound and iui is usually the next day or two...I hope Im not confusing you. As I look back at my calendar my 4 iui's have been on cycle days 13 or 14. But your info always sounds different from mine..if I remember you only do 3 days of clomid and one gonal f(2nd if needed) and then your iui was on apr 1st right? Which wouldve made your iui on cylcle day 11? I wondered if what day our natural ovulation was made the difference in our iui timing but isnt that what the ovidrel is for to ovulate when they want us too? Ugh I dont know and sorry I havent answered your question but its funny how you are worried yours was too early & Ive been worried mine was too late!!!! Also I hear so many women talk about being told to :sex: the night before their iui & we're to abstain for 72hrs before. I hope any of this made since to you since you are an old pro at iui's as well. Tell me what you think about all the differences!
> 
> And if any of you other ladies have any knowledge please chime in.

The thing about these drugs and procedures is that a good clinic is going to have an individual protocol for each patient depending on how her body responds to the drugs. So as hard as it is, it's best not to compare the nitty gritty details of one woman's protocol against another woman's. The timing of the trigger shot should be based on how the follies and E2 levels are measuring, not on what cd it is. The IUI will almost always be 36 hrs after the trigger, if you're doing one IUI. (Some clinics do 2 IUIs, and I think those are then 24 and 48 hrs after the trigger. Whether or not your clinic does one or two IUIs depends on what your dr believes and what your insurance covers. From what I've read, the research has shown that doing two IUIs doesn't result in a statistically significant increase in BFPs, so I think most drs tend to do one. But if you're paying out of pocket, you should be able to get two if you want them.) As for sex before the IUI, everything I've ever seen/read/heard/been told states that you're going to get the best sample by abstaining for 2-5 days before giving the sample. My clinic tells us to bd on the day of trigger, then abstain until the IUI, and then bd again that night. (Reason for abstaining a few days is that you want DH to have his best sample for the load that's going to get washed and then all injected, instead of letting his best swimmers puddle in your hoo-ha. :haha:) Hope all that helps.

AFM, enjoying our break _immensely_. Last week we had a _tremendously _helpful follow-up consult with our RE. He was _wonderful_. Even gave me a hug at the end. He really feels like our first IUI cycle was just a learning curve and considers this second as our first "real" go at it. He firmly believes that we have a very high chance of success with IUI. That said, he did send me home with the IVF info but only because I asked for it... if IVF may be in our future, I want to start educating myself NOW so that I can make a decision about it BEFORE we're emotionally bankrupt from 4 failed IUIs and feeling either desperate or ready to quit altogether. Had a _tremendously _helpful visit with our new therapist last week as well. I have been LOVING not peeing on a single stick this month and not sticking any progesterone up my hoo-ha (or dealing with its messy goopy aftermath). I know from my ewcm that I ovulated late last week, and I am out of town (and DH is at home) so for the first time in two years there is absolutely no tww, and it feels AMAZING! I haven't been this relaxed in ages. Wish we'd taken a mental health break sooner. (If it had been solely up to me we would have, but DH was afraid to take a month off due to my age.) The new wonderful therapist encouraged us to view the occasional month off as part of our treatment and not as a "break" from ttc, that it's important to take care of our emotional health while on this journey.

I'm going to go back to lurking now until we get back on the crazy train next month, but rest assured I am reading every day. Love and babydust to you all. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

gingerbread said:


> Missy I'm not exptecting AF till the 17th and am always told to test 14 days after my iui..which works out perfectly this cycle but others it was early & it always confused me & yet the clinic took it as "you got a negative..lets move on to next cycle" as if it wasnt too early to get my positive yet . You do the blood test & I wonder if because that can detect earlier thats why its before AF is due? Do you think the doctor just meant ivf as your other option since some recommend moving on after 3-4 iuis? If so, just know I will be right there with you..broke but hopefully pregnant!!! I dont know its all so confusing but I still have big hopes for you this cycle.

Forgot to include this in my reply and I just asked my RE about this last week! I was told to test 14 days past IUI, and both times AF has started about 11-12 days after IUI before I ever test. (I was offered blood tests but declined. Yeah, I think blood tests can detect hcg before poas can.) I asked my RE if there was any significance to the fact that AF has arrived "early" (before 14 days past IUI) and while I was still on progesterone support, and he said no. First of all, she usually arrives ~14 days past ovulation, which in our case would then be 14 days past trigger, not IUI... which means mine has been right on time both times. As for AF arriving while still on progesterone support, he said AF can be triggered by a whole bunch of hormonal changes, not just a dip in progesterone... and when the cyst (that was once a follie) collapses, it triggers a dip in estrogen and that alone can bring on AF even if progesterone is still high. (I hope I'm remembering all that accurately - it's been a week or so....)


----------



## skye2010

HA I'm so happy to know that you are here too. Take as much time as it takes to chase away the worries and feel better. I miss you here so I hope you wouldn't be away too long. Lot's of hugs and kisses...


----------



## Neversaynever

Funny how you forget the whole world can be reading this :rofl:

Hello lurking twinkle and HA :haha:

Titi... Glad all is ok with the pregnancy :flower:

Caroleb...:hugs: you won't know me as such but I remember you very well. When I found out I had lost my baby I moved away from the first tri section and looked at he miscarriage and TTC over 35 section. I came across this thread and read it from start to finish going through the ups and downs with everyone. You're completely normal in how you feel and it will always be we with you. I also know there's nothing anyone can say or do to help but I just want you to know I've often thought about you and I'm now sending you lots of :hugs: 

FM..not heard off you, keep strong hun :hugs:

AFM, my silly cats are going to absolutely hate us after today :haha: we are leaving to stay to stay overnight in hotel at the airport and actually fly tomorrow lunchtime. That means I'll be with OH and unable to post on here :dohh:

So..."see" you all maybe on the 21st unless I can find free wifi :rofl:

Take care everyone, will be thinking of you all

XxX


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]Never - Have a lovely time off on holiday (if thats where you are going). Relax and have loads of fun. :flower:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HA  Enjoy your break  I absolutely agree with you about the mental health break :muaha:. I suppose I get too scared to do the same as I'm getting on. I'm glad you have had some really positive visits with drs and therapists, thats great to hear.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Carole  nice to meet you, you sound lovely too. :flower:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luvmydoggies  Glad your feeling better. Dont worry too much about the CB for this month, hopefully you caught it right on time anyway. We know our own bodies. :hugs:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gingerbread  Exciting month for you, fingers crossed. :dust::dust:[/FONT]
Im just waiting to start all the BD ing for this month - need to find some energy from somewhere :haha::sex:
xx Jo :hugs::hugs:
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Jocr

Dwrgi said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> *Evonne*  Hi - I came off clomid (after 2 months) this would have been my 3rd month and my period was more scant but came when expected. Hopefully it hasnt mucked my cycle up.
> Are you in the US or UK? Re paying for IVF.
> 
> *Lavalux*  hope the infections clears up really quickly and you can get on with the IUI.:thumbup::flower:
> 
> *Padbrat*  Thinking of you xxx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> *Skye*  Exciting for you  loads of luck and dust. Glad your feeling much better too.
> 
> *Dwrgi * Good luck on Tuesday & I hope they get you started really soon. At least going private you generally get a lot better service and more respect it :thumbup:seems. So you should be in good hands and be kept well informed on it all. It is super disappointing that you feel like they have wasted a year for you  sometimes these DRs just dont explain things properly they assume we know what they are talking about. I would have done things a lot differently with hindsight but hey ho.
> You will be fine and get your BFP really soon hopefully. Heres to your new exciting IVF time :happydance:xx
> 
> *Missy T*  Happty birthday hun :cake::cake:, I hope you have a great day. What have you got planned?
> As for wine :wine: I have been pretty naughty this past week and got drunk on Saturday, we had a lovely BBQ with friends. Kind of given up this month waiting for the LAP in May. Like you say we still need to live and have a bit of fun. :happydance::juggle::icecream::drunk::pizza:
> *
> Wanna b*  Hi :hi:and welcome. Do you wee on a stick to see when you ovulate? I find it really helps.
> 
> I am CD9 and feeling a bit stroppy the past few days :hissy: _ I think the clomid is slowley making its way out of my body. I suppose it will take a while for my hormones to settle down again. My acupuncture lady says that my pulse is that if a preggers lady as that is what happens when on clomid. - hopefully she can get me all leveled out. :loopy:
> xx
> 
> Hia Jo-how was your weekend? How did the Christening go? I hope you had a nice time-good to get together with family and friends. The weather was amazing here-I hope you also had a good day for it!! (OMG-I am turning into my mother-she is OBSESSED with the weather :haha::haha::haha:).
> 
> I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit stroppy-you just can't help it though, can you???? I had terrible headaches with Clomid-and I got so annoyed with everything and everyone..... It's a wonder DH is still talking to me.....! I hope that the acupuncturist can help you out-if nothing else, at least you will relax and have some completely undisturbed 'you' time! Are you gearing up for DTD??!!! I read somwhere that in the days pre-ovulation you want to be DTD as much as you can, so that you have as many pesky swimmers in you as you can get (sorry, slight vulgarity there!!).
> 
> I hope that you feel a bit more like yourself soon-take care and let me know how you're getting on! Good luck :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: with the :sex:!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:coolio: Dont worry Im obsessed with the weather too - must be the British in us.
The chrstining was lovely, but went on quite a long time. She wore her great grandmas dress which was over 100 years old and it looked brand new. Nice thing to have tucked away.
How did it go today? How you feeling? :hugs:
We had a BBQ on saturday and we had friends over which was cool. What did you do? Bet the dogs were finding it a bit hot for their liking.
Stroppyness is subsiding thank crunchie :yipee:
Yep ready for lots of BDing this week - DH will be pleased. I also read the other day that sperm that has been lurking around longer when it hits the egg should be a girl and sperm that hits the egg within 24 hours of ovulation is more likely to be a boy. Here goes .....:sex::sex::dust:
Are you back at work now?
Have a lovely day and good luck for today xx and lots of :dust::hug: Jo xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Jocr we're off to Vegas...bit of a tinged with sadness trip and to be honest, I just want April over and done with as it has far too many connections with the loss :cry:

Just waiting to check in online .....

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - glad I'm not the only one lurking around in the twilight!! 
Carole - I'm passing on big hugs from Pablo - she didn't want to come over here while we're all a bit delicate! xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Jocr we're off to Vegas...bit of a tinged with sadness trip and to be honest, I just want April over and done with as it has far too many connections with the loss :cry:
> 
> Just waiting to check in online .....
> 
> XxX

Dear Never

Have a really lovely holiday-sounds like just what you need, and getting away from it all may make you feel loads better.

Relax and try to have fun!
Will be thinking of you,
Love
Axxx
:hugs::hugs::coolio:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I see from the last couple of pages that I have read that some of my old friends are here (Skye and FM) joined by many more lovely ladies.
> 
> I am sorry that I have not been on here for so long but I have really struggled since my MC an have not been able to deal with anything remotely to do with babies. .A good friend of mine had her baby 2 days before my MC and I am yet to see her as just can't face it.
> 
> I feel that my issue was that I really thought the IVF hadn't worked and when I tested positive DH and I were just so over the moon. He told his family and some friends which made it that much harder when it all went wrong. I was prepared emotionally for it not working but I was totally unprepared for a MC, that was so much worse and cruel. God gave me the one thing that we wanted so much and had been through so much for and then all too quickly took it away.
> 
> DH had backed off completely from wanting to try IVF again and started blaming it all on being un-natural and science led until a colleague of his at work who is much older chatted to him in the last week and said that he and his wife had delayed and left it too late as he thought they had all the time in the world and he really wished they had done IVF sooner. He has seemed to have got through to my DH where I couldn't and he has agreed that we can try for another 3 cycles but wants me to wait until the end of this year. I am working on that one as I would like to try again in summer as I will be 38 in May and worried that the egg numbers they are able to collect will start to decline if I leave it too long.
> 
> I am still very withdrawn from many parts of my old life as now I seem to avoid all my friends with babies as I can't deal with that for now. I broke down in front of everyone recently when we bumped into my friend with her 6 month old baby, it came from nowhere and I just couldn't stop it, the funniest thing was that she tried to pass me her baby and told me that a cuddle would make it better. It was that moment when I really realised how different I really am from my friends now as they just have no idea of what I am really feeling or having to cope with. I know it is not their fault and I truly hope that I will get pregnant soon and carry to term and be like them in one sense but still a bit different as I will be the one who will be able to understand and be there god forbid that any of our other friends have to exeperience what we are all going through now.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support through my dark days, I promise that I will try and keep my dark days to a minimum and come back fighting again with even more positivity than before.
> 
> Big hugs to you all

Hi Carole, nice to meet you. :hi:

I just wanted to say that how you are feeling is completely normal-I am amazed by the insensitivity of some people, who simply do not realise how completely bereft we feel to be without babies/children. Holding a baby would not make me feel better-I had to talk to a young dad about his 'annoying' six week old baby exactly one month after my own MMC and I was crying inside, thinking 'You don't have a clue'.... My own best friend is expecting her second child, after the first month of trying-bitter sweet for me as she and her husband were talking of divorce when they were DTD... I have had to take a step back from her, and hope that she understands why. I can't bear the thought of seeing her get bigger, hearing about the scans, the cravings, the baby's gymnastics, I just can't do it. And, as selfish as that makes me sound, I have to put myself first. Only those who have experience of infertility or MMCs can truly understand, and will be right with you, with what you describe.

I am sooo pleased that your DH's colleague did get through to your own DH! I think sometimes that they see what we have to say as nagging or pleading, and not based on rational thinking. For somebody else to say the same thing is suddenly given more weight! :saywhat: Why is that? The main thing is that he did get through, and now you just have to work on him to try earlier than the end of the year. Good luck with that-:thumbup:. I guess he must be thinking of you, and how you've been feeling following your desperately sad MMC. 

Anyway, I'm thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of :hug: :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! 

How are you all?? I hope that you are all well and counting down to the weekend-three more days to go-:yipee:

I tried yesterday to reply to everybody, but it took me ages, so I'm doing a general response today!! I also thought that people would think I was hogging the forum, and turning it into the Dwrgi Show.... not good!!

*Hi Ginger*- Thank you so much for your kind words. It does feel as if we are lab rats! Re your predicament, I was reading an article this morning, which said to 'go with your hunches', and my hunch was to go private last year, and didn't. Big regret! But, no time for regrets, so what, on balance, would you like to do? I don't think that my DH has a real clue about how I am feeling about this TTC journey-only you know how you feel, and if that means going on to IVF, then so be it!!! I know that, for me, I feel 100% better for making the decision and putting it in place.. Let me know what you decide, and we will be with you every step of the way! Lots of :flower::flower: and :hug: back to you!

*Hello luvmydoggies! * Thanks to you too for your kind words-your situation sounds similar to mine. I feel frustrated because I just don't think that we have a year to waste-our eggs are deteriorating, we are getting older... It makes me mad:growlmad:, because what these docs are essentially saying is 'You're unduly worrying-get a life, come back when you know you have a real problem' I could do a :hissy: fit about this!!! 

I'm sorry that your flu put you out of kilter, but ewcm is the very best indicator of ovulation, so good luck with lots and lots of :sex:! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

If FM and Lava are lurking-just wanted to say :hi: to you both and am sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM-I had my appointment this morning. Soooooooooo different from NHS-for a start, didn't have to sit in a waiting room, surrounded by girls who looked like 12 years old, clutching scan photos. Also, didn't have to wait for a consultant who was one and a half hours late!! Sorry, just a little moan there. Consultant says success rates are 15% which isn't brilliant, but why can't I be one of the 15% ers????? 

So, despite nasty vile evil hag bagface :witch: arriving this morning, my first cycle will start in earnest in May, and hoping to get this hen's eggs ready for collection third week of June...:yipee::yipee: (By then I will have marked 400 GCSE exam papers and have £1500 coming my way, which will help towards this business!)

She also said they would most likely transfer two embryos (not three as I am not 40-two weeks later, I would be 40 and they would transfer three. My question, is it better putting it off until I have turned 40 and transferring three and upping my chances????? Has anybody got any opinions about this??? :shrug: She said to go ahead with two..... ). 

So, I am excited and apprehensive and now can't wait. DH is persisting on his vits till then (Consultant said this was a very good idea) and June we will be good to go... 

Anyway, enough about me, I hope that you are all okay, and I am sending you so much :dust: that not even Eddie Stobart's would be able to deliver it all!!:rofl: 

Lots and lots of love to you all,
Axxxx
:flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:



Thank you luvmydoggies


----------



## Dwrgi

Jocr said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> *Evonne*  Hi - I came off clomid (after 2 months) this would have been my 3rd month and my period was more scant but came when expected. Hopefully it hasnt mucked my cycle up.
> Are you in the US or UK? Re paying for IVF.
> 
> *Lavalux*  hope the infections clears up really quickly and you can get on with the IUI.:thumbup::flower:
> 
> *Padbrat*  Thinking of you xxx :hugs::hugs:
> 
> *Skye*  Exciting for you  loads of luck and dust. Glad your feeling much better too.
> 
> *Dwrgi * Good luck on Tuesday & I hope they get you started really soon. At least going private you generally get a lot better service and more respect it :thumbup:seems. So you should be in good hands and be kept well informed on it all. It is super disappointing that you feel like they have wasted a year for you  sometimes these DRs just dont explain things properly they assume we know what they are talking about. I would have done things a lot differently with hindsight but hey ho.
> You will be fine and get your BFP really soon hopefully. Heres to your new exciting IVF time :happydance:xx
> 
> *Missy T*  Happty birthday hun :cake::cake:, I hope you have a great day. What have you got planned?
> As for wine :wine: I have been pretty naughty this past week and got drunk on Saturday, we had a lovely BBQ with friends. Kind of given up this month waiting for the LAP in May. Like you say we still need to live and have a bit of fun. :happydance::juggle::icecream::drunk::pizza:
> *
> Wanna b*  Hi :hi:and welcome. Do you wee on a stick to see when you ovulate? I find it really helps.
> 
> I am CD9 and feeling a bit stroppy the past few days :hissy: _ I think the clomid is slowley making its way out of my body. I suppose it will take a while for my hormones to settle down again. My acupuncture lady says that my pulse is that if a preggers lady as that is what happens when on clomid. - hopefully she can get me all leveled out. :loopy:
> xx
> 
> Hia Jo-how was your weekend? How did the Christening go? I hope you had a nice time-good to get together with family and friends. The weather was amazing here-I hope you also had a good day for it!! (OMG-I am turning into my mother-she is OBSESSED with the weather :haha::haha::haha:).
> 
> I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit stroppy-you just can't help it though, can you???? I had terrible headaches with Clomid-and I got so annoyed with everything and everyone..... It's a wonder DH is still talking to me.....! I hope that the acupuncturist can help you out-if nothing else, at least you will relax and have some completely undisturbed 'you' time! Are you gearing up for DTD??!!! I read somwhere that in the days pre-ovulation you want to be DTD as much as you can, so that you have as many pesky swimmers in you as you can get (sorry, slight vulgarity there!!).
> 
> I hope that you feel a bit more like yourself soon-take care and let me know how you're getting on! Good luck :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: with the :sex:!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :coolio: Dont worry Im obsessed with the weather too - must be the British in us.
> The chrstining was lovely, but went on quite a long time. She wore her great grandmas dress which was over 100 years old and it looked brand new. Nice thing to have tucked away.
> How did it go today? How you feeling? :hugs:
> We had a BBQ on saturday and we had friends over which was cool. What did you do? Bet the dogs were finding it a bit hot for their liking.
> Stroppyness is subsiding thank crunchie :yipee:
> Yep ready for lots of BDing this week - DH will be pleased. I also read the other day that sperm that has been lurking around longer when it hits the egg should be a girl and sperm that hits the egg within 24 hours of ovulation is more likely to be a boy. Here goes .....:sex::sex::dust:
> Are you back at work now?
> Have a lovely day and good luck for today xx and lots of :dust::hug: Jo xxClick to expand...

Yoo hooo! How are you? Good to hear from you! I bet the baby looked amazing-what a fantastic story to be able to say that you wore your grandmother's own christening outfit. These things do tend to go on, don't they??? DH goes spare at those sort of things-convinced he's got ADHD...

Yay-go girl with the :sex::sex::sex:! I'm going to be rooting for you!! Get in lots of high energy foods as it is a completely exhausting business!!!!

What an amazing fact about sperms who hang around vs get on with it-how very typical, as, would you agree, men tend to go straight for something (bull in a china shop) and girls do tend to be more measured! That is amazing!!! 

Dogs are good-although Ruby is turning into a complete delinquent. I baked a batch of chocolate cup cakes yesterday, and she nabbed one as it was cooling. Last night, she nabbed another (I wouldn't mind but chocolate can kill them). So, she was put in her crate twice for being naughty. Gwydion just watched her, and kept out of trouble... he is sooooooooo gorgeous. She is in disgrace again today cos she dug a massive hole when I was on the phone just now...!! An absolute handful... How are your cats??? I bet they are completely gorgeous too.

I'm back in work tomorrow-half expecting a request to see Headmaster who will give me my P45!!! Oh well, what will be will be.... Still coughing and very chesty but only three days till Easter hols and I need to go and sort out my exam classes... :nope:

Appointment went well-going to start IVF next cycle in May, and do egg collection last week in June. DH has got to stay on his vits till then to improve his motility (apparently, last year's sample was borderline 40%, Feb & March's were 13%!!). Alas, Consultant said that abstaining from alcohol won't make that much difference (not unless you drink 20 pints a night!)-so DH is well chuffed about that, because I was beginning to turn into Billy Graham with a clicker ("I make that your third pint in an hour, young man!!!" Click!!!). 

Such a difference going private though-and it just shows how we are a country of haves and have nots. Posh coffee, tea, lots of quality mags, and consultant ringing to apologise for running late cos of crash on M4!!! 

Anyway, I hope that you are okay, and that you're keeping your stamina up for the essential business in hand! I am keeping all my fingers crossed for you and lets hope that nasty AF doesn't make an appearance in two weeks time!!

Lots of love and :hug: and :flower::flower::flower:
Amanda
xxxx


----------



## missyt

Neversay, have a great time on your trip!

Jocr, I have tried maca root and it has given me tremendous energy. Its also supposed to help with libido both male and female.

Dwrgi, sounds like positive news from your appointment. I'm excited to hear how your journey goes with IVF as its something I am considering and will probably have to do. I need all the information I can get. Best of luck to you!


----------



## missyt

FM, I hope you are doing okay. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Dwrgi

Oops-forgot to say, that in Appt this morning, they took blood test for amh level, and said they don't bother with fsh test any longer. DH was going cross-eyed with all this bandying about of abbreviations... Now have to have Hep B & C & HIV blood test, and thankfully can do these through NHS!!!

Now it is really bye for me for today!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Carole- I'm so excited to see you back with us. I'm glad that you took the time you needed. We are all here to support on good days and bad.

Skye- so excited that you are going to get started on Wednesday!!! Of course I'll be stalking!

Ginger- Fx for you when do you test?

Dwrgi- Sounds like you had a very productive appointment. I totally know what you mean about being in a room full of pregnant women who are holding ultrasound pics. When I visitied my obgyn several months ago they put me in an exam room with about 400 pics of babies delivered by the practice. I almost ran out the room when the appointment was over.

Luvmydoggies- I hope you are feeling better

Never- Enjoy your trip, I hope it lifts your spirits.

Missyt- FX for you

afm- I finally tested yesterday and got a bfn as I suspected. I'm spotting this morning so af is on the way. I called my office to see if by chance they would do another IUI so I'm just waiting to hear from them. If no then its on to doing research about IVF. I'm in a much better place today but may be lurking a little more than posting but be assured I'm reading everyday and rooting for all of you.


----------



## missyt

FM, I think it should be your choice if you do another IUI. Especially if you are paying. I wish you didn't see that BFN but it sounds like you are doing okay. I'm still praying for you.

AFM, I called the nurse today to reschedule my test from Friday to Saturday. I'm just tired of taking off work all the time. She said that was fine. I asked her about DH's low count this time and what the doctor meant by looking into other options if this IUI didn't work. She said DH's count before the wash was only 8 million. I asked if that considered us male factor now and she said probably but the doctor would tell us for sure. She said if I wanted to do another IUI then that is my choice. That made me feel better. She said we'd have to have a consult with the doctor first though. I guess I just keep holding on to my friend who got pregnant on her 4th IUI a few months ago and she is my age and they were trying for 5 years. I still don't get what's going on with DH's count though.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Happy Auntie & Twinkle:hi:

Dwrgi- Your dog story made me laugh. I have three dogs and they can be very naughty at times. My youngest cocker spaniel, seems to be the sneakiest when it comes to food. Especially, when cookies are cooling on the rack or she will be bold enough to take it right from your hand. They are a handful, for sure. I'm so happy to hear that your visit went so well!:flower:
You said it perfectly- my ob-gyn brushed me off and treated me like an idiot for asking any questions regarding pg.

Futuremommie- I'm so sorry af showed. I am feeling better, thank you.

Neversaynever- Have a wonderful & safe trip.

Jocr- Thank you. You are so right-we do know our bodies the best. I actually got a "high fertility" reading on my cbfm this morning, so maybe I still have a chance this month.

Dh and I have been using the softcups-oh my it's just comical:haha: and it makes us laugh a lot which takes the pressure off a little. I truly believe that laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## skye2010

Nevernever go with a cool heart and keep TTC off from your mind if you can. It really would allow you and DH to relax better. Just :sex: if you want it for fun. Enjoy the holiday. relaxing from TTC would do you more good than harm and it will still be waiting for you when u come back more energised. Perhaps this holiday is just what you need right now. I have actually ruined my last years main holiday bacause I was so obsesed with getting pregnant at that holiday. I was timing and forcing DH to bed and it all turned out not very nice in the end. We did all the deed but we were both seriously stressed, especially I was. I promised I wouldn't do that again afterwards.

Jo wasn't the weather an absolute gem these last few days. I am as obsessed about weather as you sister I think :))) Glad you are in a better mood. I bet the sunshine has helped a lot with the mood. It certainly lifted mine.

I'm off to bed, first scan tomorrow. Hope the spray has worked so they can start the stimmulation. I can't smell or taste right now (odd side effects) and I'm really not happy with that. I can't tell if a have a chicken, a piece of wood or bread in my mouth if not for the texture. You can't believe how boring has life become all of a sudden. I am a real foodie who obsesses about what to eat constantly. I will be doing a happy dance when they take me off this nasal spray.

That's all for now. Good night sweet ladies


----------



## skye2010

FM I'm really sorry hon. I am 'bummed' for u. I was so hoping that it would be your month this time. I hope it all works out better for you with the phone call. I hope you get the answer that you need and that does end up with a healthy baby in the end.

Missy :hugs::kiss: Hang in there, not long before the test. You still have a good reason to be expectant. 

I'm off to bed, bit tired and have an early morning tomorrow but promise will catch up with everyone properly tomorrow.


----------



## missyt

Skye, good luck with your scan. Very excited for you. Get some rest. You deserve it.


----------



## skye2010

Thank u Missy, how are you?
And how are you Ginger?

FM :hugs::hugs: how did it go with the phone call?

I am just back from the clinic. Everything looks good. I have a big pack of medication in a big paper bag, syringes etc... It is starting from today. [-o&lt;
I met 3 women who is cycling right now in the same clinic. All different ages. I hope it all works out this cycle for all.

Bit tired and drained with all the excitement. I will be having really early mornings for the next two weeks (scans satart at 7.30 every 3 days) so I better get used to it.

I hope everyone is all good.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi everyone!

HA thank you for poking in & sharing your advice..much needed. Happy to hear you are enjoying your time off & that your follow up consult was uplifting. Still thinking of you:hugs:

Never I hope you are able to relax & enjoy yourself. Ive never been to vegas but it sure sounds fun fun!!!

Missy I hope saturday goes great! Lots of :dust:

FM my heart goes out to you:hugs: I'm glad to hear youre staying positive. Im supposed to test sunday but I may just wait to see if AF shows instead..still dont think this was the one so not too worried about testing. I hope you are able to do another iui..FXd

Dwrgi thank you for all of your response to my questions. It all becomes so confusing & I appreciate all the input I can get!! Sounds like your appointment went great..so happy for you. I couldnt imagine being in a wating room with all the pregnant women..I only see all the same girls with the same look on their faces as I do. Oh & I so enjoyed your dog stories, sounds like you have your hands full!! Probably a good distraction though! Good luck to you!

Skye Im so excited to start hearing about your next ivf journey...this just has to be the one for you. Thank you for your input as well. It will be nice to know I can get questions answered & advice from you when I start that journey too. Lots of luck!!

Hi luv! Sounds like those soft cups are a hoot! I still dont know if Im brave enough to give them a try!! Hope everything else is going well.

Hi Jocr..how are you this week?

Hello to everyone else & lost of love to you all!


----------



## Jocr

missyt said:


> Neversay, have a great time on your trip!
> 
> Jocr, I have tried maca root and it has given me tremendous energy. Its also supposed to help with libido both male and female.
> 
> Dwrgi, sounds like positive news from your appointment. I'm excited to hear how your journey goes with IVF as its something I am considering and will probably have to do. I need all the information I can get. Best of luck to you!


Thanks for that - i will look it up on t'internet x


----------



## Jocr

Hi gingerbread  yes good thanks, just gearing up for :sex:this week a lot

Skye  Exciting aye. Good luck with the early mornings (I'm rubbish at getting up early) :coffee: I assume this is with the NHS? If so I'm really surprised that they do early scans, thats cool. Did you buddy up with any of the other women you met - could be helpful for extra support? 
I hate it when I cant taste:munch:! OMG I'm a big big foodie and seem to go through everything in the fridge when I have a cold and cant taste anything as I seem to be on a desperate search for something that I can taste  normally end up at Nandos just to get a spicy hot chicken pitta!
Good luck hun

Luvmydoggies  Thats brilliant - Yay for CBFM :dance:! I'm still a bit scared to use the soft cups again but it might be worth it just for a laugh and lighten the mood.

FM  I'm sorry hun big hugs:hugs:

Missy  I will have a look at macca root, thank you :thumbup:

Stupid question but what does AFM stand for please?

I have had a strange pain in what feels like my left tube area since last night off and on, have no idea what it is? It doesnt feel like the ovulation pain I had whilst on clomid. im on CD10 and havent noticed this before.
Hopefully it will be our week to get PG so that I wont have to have the LAP next month.
Has anyone got any thought on EPO or Starflower oil whilst TTC? I have heard you should only take it from period to ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions but I have also read it could thin your blood (which wouldnt be a good thing for me in my uterus as acupuncture lady thinks im a bit blood deficient) - anyone got any thought?

Thanks xx Jo xx :dust::hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Hi Amanda/Dwrgi

I know  I also kept thinking how all the germs were being passed around on the wine glass when they have communion, they must all have a strong constitution :sick:.

I'm going in for it :sex:tonight, although I can barely keep my eyes open now!:coffee:

Little bugger Ruby is aye. My Maddox has done that a few times, I have left muffins out to cool and he has been up on the side and nibbled bit out of 3 or 4 muffins. Cats dont even have a sweet tooth apparently but he definitely likes cakes (in fact a bit like a kid when you have rattly sweet paper he comes running). Except last night the little gits.... I get them in every night (over protective mum, but then we wouldnt let dogs roam about on their own I suppose) and last night neither of the boys would come in. Normally we would end up running around the garden with our dressing gowns on with torches and kit bits to entice them in but they were nowhere to be seen. I couldnt sleep until they came in and I knew they were safe  what am I going to be like when we have kids!!:wacko:

How did it go at work, hopefully they were ok?

How lovely to go private  yes I bet its another world  roll on June and get those eggs in. You will get much better treatment from staff & drs. If I were you I think I would ask for 3 rather than 2, yes I know I'm greedy. :blush:
I bet DH was pleased about the drinking. I find it quite difficult not drinking so do cave in now and again. I did 2 months without any and it didnt do anything extra for me. Click click you do make me laugh :haha:

xx Jo xx


----------



## skye2010

OMG Dwrgi your dogs are sooo beautiful. I just love the pict. There is a really cute husky who can talk on youtube. here is some of her talking :))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqQzHsnGaP4&feature=relmfu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXo3NFqkaRM&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRw-lfXy_tQ&feature=fvwrel

hahaha really funny :)

Ginger, you're still in the game so Loads and loads of baby dust and luck. :dust::dust: Can't wait for both u and Missy.

Jo never mind about when you have kids cause they wouldn't just wonder off anywhere without letting you know. You will be a great mum hon.
AFM stands for "As For Me". For thinning blood people use asprin or cough medicine "Roibitusun" (not sure if I spelled right) I would check with a dr first though. 
I don't get ovulation pain but yours sound like it is one. Maybe the effects of clomid is still in your body. I am cycling at a private clinic cause we have been waiting such a long time that all our plans (moving etc) is on hold so we just decided to go for it. But I think most NHS clinics do have good results. Good luck with bedding, I hope it is your month :)) :dust:

I finally had a minute to sit down and reflect. I had a scan and a blood test today which were all fine. I am on D5 and will be starting the stimulation with 225mg of Fostimon injection tonight, while keeping to use the nasal spray. I will have to drink 1 liter of milk everyday (to help grow eggs) and 2 litres of water to flush down all the stim meds off my system. I know it sounds weird but it is apparently to prevent the overstim. Aparently they can increase the water up to 4 litres as they up the dose. ARGC has some weird ways :) Lol I'm already feeling bloated with all the water and the milk. I could switch to a protein diet but that might be too hard to guess how much off what. I don't like eggs and I'm not great at eating big portions so I'll see how it goes with milk for the time being.

xx


----------



## skye2010

Amanda sorry I missed your earlie message. Great you can start your IVF very soon. Hope it works out perfectly. As for the posh private, the one I'm going to is shabbier than the NHS clinic. Aparently the paint fumes are bad for the embies so they are holding off from decorating. And as for service they are so busy they hardly say hello let alone tea and biscuits. "Just right to the point, check check check out off the door. Which works for me cause I really can't stand that posh "Oh madam, how can I help you" question. Why would I came to you if I knew what I needed? :shrug: 
Have they done all the blood tests and follicle scans for you?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Skye Dear!

I haven't been posting for a bit because I've wanted to be a bit sensitive to those who've been having a rough time. I know it can be hard to deal with at a time when your struggling with your own journey as with my own experience. I just want to be sensitive to that.

I DO feel torn sometimes as though I am pregnant, there are SO many obsticles...Preterm labor, and after last weeks trip to the hospital we've found out I have a heart shaped uterus. I'll be on 17P shots in a couple of weeks which will start wk16. Wks 16-24 will prove to be a mind over matter game with me as that's the crucial time I had issues with Jackson and lost him. Though I'm finding more days with joy and excitement, I'm also quite cautious and pretty scared of the upcoming weeks. I have an anatomy scan on Friday which will give me that boost of excitement knowing the baby is okay.

Anyways, that's why I've been lurking here most of the time. I know your each going through your own journey and I just don't want to be a constant reminder or hurt anyone in here as "I" was in your shoes at one time. Which I hope may give each of you, though many of you have struggled for awhile...some hope. It took us 8 years to conceive Jackson without intervention and finally with fertility help, took an extra 2 years to conceive this little one. Just because it's not happening right away doesn't mean it never will. Fertility is a painful process so many of us understand, loss is another sadness some of us have endured. But in both my miraculous situations, NEVER say it will NEVER happen! I went from being told I'd NEVER conceive to being pregnant twice. NOW if I can just keep this one to term I'll be happy. It's sometimes hard when you have in the back of your mind what happened last time though.

So this is what's going on here. I'm moving forward day by day, but also havent posted because I just want to respect many of you in here and don't want to be a constant reminder or sadness to you. I love you all and know too well what it's like to struggle in our own ten year journey.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :hi:

How are all you lovely ladies on here?? :friends: It's nice to see you all on here, and good to hear how you are all getting on. It's raining in S. Wales; I have got the fire lit and have got two furrbies cwtching in front of the fire!

*Hia Skye!* How are you? Thanks for sending the links to Mishka-I've seen one of them already. I love playing the videos in front of the dogs-Ruby is not fussed (she is very self contained) but Gwydion comes up to the screen and turns his head this way and that-it is sooooooo funny! Mine only howl occasionally, and never bark. Ruby is a moaner, always whingeing-she's whingeing now to Gwydion because he's got the chew and she wants it. He is oblivious to her-sensible boy... Now she's playing dead to get attention. She is as daft as a brush! Oh my, Gwyds has just 'let off'-I may have to evacuate the building! 

Brilliant news that you have started on your IVF already, although what a pain that you can't taste anything. I hope it goes well with the injections, and what brilliant advice about drinking the milk and lots of water. I'm going to make a note of all these tips and advice. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you-you *so* deserve to get that :bfp:! Let me know how you feel with the injections-no side effects, I hope! Just think, you're getting closer and closer to that long awaited bundle of joy! I am sending you tons and tons of :dust:! Take care, hun, and good luck!!! :thumbup: 

*Hi Jo!* How are you?? Ewwwwww, communal communion glasses. Could you whip out a separate little sherry glass, or would you have been thrown out????!!! You poor thing, worrying about your cats-they are strange things! I wonder where they go.... I've done that with mine (yes, I have a cat, too, Georgie, who Ruby keeps her eye on)-they just come in when they're ready. A friend of mine has three cats, and one of them regularly goes away for days and days at a time-a week was the maximum. My friend thought she'd lost him.... I said to DH last night-how would we cope with a baby with the menagerie that we have! 

How did it go with the :sex:??? To avoid being in a situation where I can barely keep my eyes open (I know *exactly* what you mean), we've resolved to nip upstairs when we come in from work instead. It works, and you feel sooooooo decadent:blush:!!! It's also a good excuse for a bit of mid evening shut eye!!! A win win situation!!! :happydance::happydance:

It makes sense to opt for three embryos, doesn't it? I then have to wait until July as I'm 40 then. But what's three weeks to wait???! I sent an email to the Consultant there today, and got a lengthy and helpful reply (wow-what a change from the NHS!); it's soooooo fantastic to have ATTENTIVE care! I now have to stop myself from sending a daily email asking about this that and the other, as I do obsess! (No sh&t Sherlock). My current worry is that my acupuncturist was focusing on lengthening my period-two cycles in and she has most definitely shortened my period from what was already barely two days heavy and two days spotting, to one light day and spotting!!! Aaarghhh, so I'm going to see somebody new tomorrow, and try to put this right. Honestly, I could tear my hair out! :growlmad::growlmad: 

Back in work today and I avoided the Big Boss-my Head of Dept was fab though, and very sympathetic. However, she did start clucking every time she saw me after I told her about my egg collection-I thought that was a bit cheeky myself! :amartass: 

I only managed a couple of weekends of no alcohol-it made me realise that we are severely limited for social opportunities if you don't involve any :drunk: I'm impressed by you abstaining for two months-hats off to you girl!!!!! 

I have also heard good things about maca root-I think it's the main ingredient in Wellman Conception too-may well be worth a go! I don't know what the weird pain is-could well be a hangover from the Clomid. I hope it's not too uncomfortable, and that it passes soon. 

Yes, completely agree with you that it would be brilliant if this was your month for getting PG-go girl and have lots of fun making it happen too! I'm thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of :hug::hug::hug:

(And btw, I may well leave this country by April 29th if they don't stop going on about this dratted wedding...:wacko::wacko::wacko:)

*Hi Ginger!* Thank you for your good wishes, and I shall give as much info as I can re. IVF/ICSI. It is very confusing, and I find it incredible all the different advice that we are all given. Luckily, we bring it all to this forum so we have the expertise of all the fertility specialists in one place! It is brilliant! Good luck to you with testing on the 17th and hope you're feeling okay? :hugs::hugs::hugs: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :flower:

*Hello Never!* If you've managed to log on, hope you're having a fabulous time. Take it as a time to take the pressure off and to enjoy spending time with your DH! Thinking of you, and lots of :hugs::hugs:

*Hello Lava, FM and MissyT* If you're stalking, hello:hi::hi:! How are you doing? I hope you're okay-I'm thinking of you! :flower::flower::flower:

*Hello luvmydoggies* How are you hun?? Your youngest dog sounds like she is cut from the same cloth as mine!!! Glad you've been sticking with the soft cups! They are the most ridiculous contraptions, but it does make sense, so I hope you get some joy from them! It's also great that you can laugh about it-this whole business gets far too technical and serious, and that's not what it's about!!! Hope you're okay and thinking of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

AFM-heard today that we'll probably be given ICSI rather than IVF-the embryologist emailed (ewwww... get that, although I noticed that he mis-used the word 'effect'!!! :dohh:) and said that he would be interested in freezing some of the DH's sperm in advance of the actual treatment just in case things don't go to plan on the day! He did say he'd prefer a fresh sample but always good to have Plan B... 

I haven't spoken to my parents re. the above treatment. When I went last Thursday to the hospital, my mother didn't ring that night, which I thought was strange. So I rang her the next day, and she said 'Oh, I meant to ring you, but 'In It To Win It' was on and the man answered all questions correctly and won £100 grand!!!!' :nope::nope::nope: I could barely get my news re. potential grandchild in! So, I'm sitting this one out, in case they're watching 'Weakest Link' or some such similar nonsense!!! 

Anyway, if I have left anybody out, I'm very sorry! I hope you are all okay, and counting down to the weekend! Two more days to go!!! :happydance::happydance:

Lots and lots of love to you all and all the :dust:in the world to each and every one of you!
Axxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Rebekah, thanks for posting. I always find hope & encouragement through you. I'm on my cell so sorry for the showrooms message. Didn't you get pregnant on an IUI cycle, but thought you conceived the following day naturally with your husband? I am nervous about my first IUI next week.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Skye - I just wanted to pop in and say that I feel exactly the same way as Rebekah ("MA")... we all know how hard and frustrating this process is and are sending good thoughts and vibes to everyone on this board..... I know what a big support everyone is to each other. 

Our story is an IUI one... We had been TTC for ~18 mos... I had done 6 IUI's with my ob/gyn, the last 3 with Clomid... I found the Clomid to be horrible, made me sooo depressed and terrible to be around... We had gone to our FS with the intention of going straight to IVF, as none of this was covered by our insurance... At the last minute, DH said he wanted to try ONE month of injectibles... so we did. I did Gonal F shots + Ovidrel trigger, along with 2 back-to-back IUI's... and we got our BFP. We found out at 7-1/2 weeks (on Valentine's Day, no less) that we had triplets... I had 3 follicles that released after the trigger and even the FS was shocked! I don't know what made the difference... wish I did. The different things were: 1) the injectible drugs, 2) US monitoring of follicles every two/three days, and 3) 2 IUI's vs. 1. I also did progesterone suppositories until week 9 or so... 

Like MA said, we are moving cautiously through this time and praying for a successful term... every day is a blessing. I desperately hope that my story and posting on here is encouragement and isn't hurtful to anyone... If so, I am truly sorry and please know that is not my intention... All you girls are doing it right and we are all rooting for you!!!!

~ Charmaine


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Rebekah, thanks for posting. I always find hope & encouragement through you. I'm on my cell so sorry for the showrooms message. Didn't you get pregnant on an IUI cycle, but thought you conceived the following day naturally with your husband? I am nervous about my first IUI next week.

It's been a bit confusing and we STILL don't know. My guess for due date was the 13th of October. Going by last day of menstral period my due date would be the 8th. In the beginning my OB's office said I measured a week behind. NOW the Perinatologist and the ER sonographer when I was in last week said the baby measures on target for the 8th. :wacko: So everyone is going by the 8th. 

It IS possible the IUI cycle did it as we had it on the 18th of February with TWO vials of swimmies. We all know that swimmies last a few days and Doug and I also :sex: every other day until CD 22 because I'm a late ovulator. Somewhere we coneived. They've got me all confused now.:shrug: The good news though is that I'm pregnant.

NOW, for women like FM and some of you others doing an IUI. It honestly takes awhile to find the right doseage of meds for YOUR body. Just because it doesn't happen the first few times doesn't mean it won't happen. Meds need to be adjusted and even added depending on how your being monitored. So all I can say in my own experience is not to get too disappointed and think it will never happen.

FM, this doseage you were on seemed to be the best in stimulating you since your journey if I remember you saying. I KNOW this is so darn frustrating and I found myself in tears knowing how hard this has been for you, but I can't help thinking that one or two more tries with this same new doseage may work if it really showed results this time. Sometimes it just takes the right cycle to get those swimmies moving up there. I mean this last time as I've said was in the 11th hour and for some reason it was the right doseage and Doug had the right amount of swimmies and we just kept :sex: (though oddly boring after awhile) until we thought I had ovulated. For some reason this worked.

I also suggest for those of you who are getting the IUI procedure done, that if it's not working with the Dr.'s or Nurse or nurse practioners and they seem "clinical and quick about things" to ask that the midwife try the procedure once if she's done them before. The midwife was the one with me and I found it a slower paced, she took her time and it was in my opinion one factor in why I think we're pregnant. I just felt an overall sense of peace and tranquility with her...which with most midwives that's their belief system in working with women.

Just a few ideas. I just know with IUI's and with the way each of our bodies respond to meds, sometimes if we've been on one protocal too much it doesn't work. We need to change it up or in my case they even added estrogen because we found my lining wasn't thick enough. I've heard many cases where adding that estrogen helped women to get pregnant and for implantation to really take place. Again, I ended up pregnant. There could be so many factors. I've just written them down in a journal so I'd have them. In the end, only God knows how it all really took place and I owe all the glory to Him, even the hard times that we got through when we lost our son.

I think I went on a bit more than I needed to, so I appologize. Just know that your all loved and being rooted for by all of us in the other thread. We love you a great deal and care so much about your emotional well being and honestly hope to see you all in there no matter HOW you proceed with your fertility journey. :hug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Sky- I'm glad your treatments are now underway, this is going to be so exciting!:happydance: I talked to the nurse from my RE's office and she said that I can actually have 2 additional IUI's with this new combination. I'm sitting this cycle out becuase I will be away for a conference next Thurs-Sunday. I'm totally ok with it who knows maybe we will get pg on our own. If not I had really good response so I'm not giving up.

Missyt and jocr :wave:

ginger- don't give up yet this could be you month, I'm rooting for you.

MA- Glad you popped in I just visited you journal to check and see how you were doing. Thanks for continuing to root for me, I'm praying and in a positive place.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Sky- I'm glad your treatments are now underway, this is going to be so exciting!:happydance: I talked to the nurse from my RE's office and she said that I can actually have 2 additional IUI's with this new combination. I'm sitting this cycle out becuase I will be away for a conference next Thurs-Sunday. I'm totally ok with it who knows maybe we will get pg on our own. If not I had really good response so I'm not giving up.
> 
> Missyt and jocr :wave:
> 
> ginger- don't give up yet this could be you month, I'm rooting for you.
> 
> MA- Glad you popped in I just visited you journal to check and see how you were doing. Thanks for continuing to root for me, I'm praying and in a positive place.


:hugs: I'm glad your in a positive place. Also excited to see your having two more. Hopefully it will only take ONE more. :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## missyt

Ginger, FX'd for you on Sunday.

Jocr, the first time I used maca root (I used the extract from the healthfood store) I beat my running time record. I didn't feel like running that day and said I'd only do 3 miles. I ended up doing 5 miles in 45 mins and could've kept going. Crazy energy. I swear by it. I also noticed that it is one of the ingredients in Fertilaid.

Dwrgi, thinking about you and wishing you luck. That is so funny about your mom and her TV shows. Sounds like my mom and how she loves "Dancing with the Stars".

Lava, don't stress yourself too much about the IUI. They really area peice of cake, although the first one is kind of weird. You'll do fine.

Skye, if I were drinking that much milk and water I'd never leave the bathroom. I have a bladder the size of a pea. But we have to do what we have to get that BFP.

Austingurl, Triplets!?!?!?!? That is soooo exciting! You made me smile today. I'm praying for your healthy and happy pregnancy.

AFM, I had a crazy day at work. At least it took my mind off of TTC and obsessing about researching infertility on the internet. I'm starting to feel AF symptoms. Blah.


----------



## missyt

FM, that is great news from your RE's office. I'm going to push for another IUI myself if this one is a bust.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls I'm about to go to beddy bye but wanted to quickly say hi too....

MA..I'm soooo praying you have a very healty pregnancy & cant even begin to imagine the fears you must have. You sound like such a special person & I know jackson is praying hard for you as well. Please keep us updated as I know you feel you are "rubbing" it in by poking in here but I think we all need to hear the happy ending you bring in this long journey we are all in! And thank you for the positive info on the iui process.

Lala such good luck to you with your very first iui. Sweety dont be nervous about it, it will all go so smoothly & we are all here for you. I'm sending you sticky dust!!!

Austingurrl I love your photo of your golden! I'm a golden girl as well. My photo is so small but my dog is Cinnamon and shes 12..the love of our lives!! And we had a beautiful blonde golden(Ginger..which is where my sig name comes from) who we lost to cancer a few years ago five days before her 5th birthday:cry:..she was a mamas girl. Whats yours named? Congrats on the triplets..:baby::baby::baby: how exciting!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing your experience with iui.

Love you all & will check in with the rest of the gang tomorrow!! Nite nite!


----------



## skye2010

Ma, I'm so glad you posted hon, I miss u. I'm talking for myself but I really feel encouraged when you guys drop by and say hello. Everything will be all right in the end. With all the praying and good vibes you receive from us all. You will have your little beautiful baby. I am really curious if it is a girl or a boy. Pls Let us know when you find out.

Austin, so it was you who had the triplets :)))) :flower: That is wonderful. I hope it all goes smooth with your pregnancy. U have 3 in there so at least one must be a girl and one must be a boy. :)))) hahaha If you have 3 girls you would have a constant roar of talking when they are 2. If they are 3 boys you will be having to chase them on top of trees and roofs :) hahhhahahahaha
Good luck preggies, hope you finish your 9 months to term smoothly.

FM thank you so much for the support. I'm really glad you made up your mind about tx. So are you waiting out a month to carry on with IUI? I hope your next one would be successful. It really is frustrating when TTC prolongs.

Amanda, acupuncture isn't recognised as making any difference at all to conceiving statistically. It helps with relaxing women and perhaps puts them in a good state of mind Fertility health organisation doesn't recognise it as making any difference at all to conceiving. Also especially on or before your IVF the doctors prohibit you from taking most herbal supplements -chinese herbs etc, cause the side effects are not researched so they don't know. For example let's say xherb effects your certain hormones however the drs prescribe you the fertility drugs depending on your blood tests and exams. They change the dosage daily according to your results but these herbal medicines are not monitored. There is no way of determining what it does to your body or how much it effects you. So they may be more harmful than they are useful. Especially while on treatment they may interfere. Therefor I would leave them out for the time being. You should take the Conception Pregnacare which has all the supplements you need for ovulation, implantation etc. +The folic acid you need to prevent the baby from spinabifida. There is His and Hers pack in one and your DH can benefit from it too.
IVF and ICSI has exactly the same treatment. If the sperm sample is good they put the sperms and the eggs together in a tube and wait untill they fertilise. If the sperm has issiues with count motility or shape than they pick up 1 healthy looking sperm with a loong needle and inject it in the egg to help the fertilisation. This doesn't mean that the egg will fertilise 100% but it just gets some aid. 
If they mentioned ICSI your DH must have some sperm issues. I would ask to see the report. The reports should have normal parameters next to your result. Just compare and note if necessary to make sure that they are not misguiding you. If he does have problems than it is worth to freeze a sample. I talked to this woman yesterday. On egg collection day there was a fire alarm and her husband couldn't produce the sprem so they had to abandon the cycle, which is devastating. But all these hoover money and you don't want them misguide you.

My mistake I found out just now that women over 40 is allowed 3 embies where as under 40 is only 2. So u should be good with 3. Good luck.

Lava how are you hon? When are you starting the treatment?

Missy damn the bloody witch. :( I have spent best time of my life between 35-38 battling with her. And she wins everytime. But this time I'm sending her to 9 months sabatical :) Yaaaay. Hugs and kisses baby, hang on in there. Are u going to start your next IUI straight away if it doesn't work out? It takes 3 months for sperm to build. I wonder what would be the best way? Maybe you can leave all the supplements from DH for a month and get a sample and freeze it if it is good. Cause you had good eggs on this cycle. I don't know just a thought...

Ginger, I always wondered if you are ginger yourself since I love gingers :)))) I don't know why in England they make fun of gingers I love them. i always wanted a ginger baby but no chance since there is no gingers in either side :) hahaha
:dust::dust: All


----------



## lynnb

Jocr - Hope you enjoy all the :sex: this week :winkwink: & even mange to keep you eyes open for some if it.

Skye  So exciting to start your IUI, sorry it envolves you not being able to taste though. Have you thought about trying a protein shake instead of the milk, you may not have to drink so much then. Good luck :hugs:

Luvmydoggies  So glad you & DH have a laugh at soft cups, :sex: does get a bit trying after a while & its nice to find something to ease the pressure a little. My DH & I have our cats to laugh at as nearly every time we try to :sex: one of them usually ends up on the bed with us or sits by the bed meowing.

FM  Sorry AF showed, but so glad you can try another 2 IUIs, hopefully you'll only need 1 :hugs:

Missy  Its not over until :witch: appears, so stay positive

Mommy's Angel - So happy you've decided to post again hun :hugs:

Ginger  Keeping everything crossed that this is your month :flower:

Dwrgi  So excited for you to be starting IVF in May:happydance: When do you get the result of your AMH test?

Lava  Im sure youll do fine next week :flower:

Carole & Twinkle  So glad youre both still lurking, sending you both big :hugs:

HA  Thinking of you huni :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Ma, I'm so glad you posted hon, I miss u. I'm talking for myself but I really feel encouraged when you guys drop by and say hello. Everything will be all right in the end. With all the praying and good vibes you receive from us all. You will have your little beautiful baby. I am really curious if it is a girl or a boy. Pls Let us know when you find out.
> 
> Austin, so it was you who had the triplets :)))) :flower: That is wonderful. I hope it all goes smooth with your pregnancy. U have 3 in there so at least one must be a girl and one must be a boy. :)))) hahaha If you have 3 girls you would have a constant roar of talking when they are 2. If they are 3 boys you will be having to chase them on top of trees and roofs :) hahhhahahahaha
> Good luck preggies, hope you finish your 9 months to term smoothly.
> 
> FM thank you so much for the support. I'm really glad you made up your mind about tx. So are you waiting out a month to carry on with IUI? I hope your next one would be successful. It really is frustrating when TTC prolongs.
> 
> Amanda, acupuncture isn't recognised as making any difference at all to conceiving statistically. It helps with relaxing women and perhaps puts them in a good state of mind Fertility health organisation doesn't recognise it as making any difference at all to conceiving. Also especially on or before your IVF the doctors prohibit you from taking most herbal supplements -chinese herbs etc, cause the side effects are not researched so they don't know. For example let's say xherb effects your certain hormones however the drs prescribe you the fertility drugs depending on your blood tests and exams. They change the dosage daily according to your results but these herbal medicines are not monitored. There is no way of determining what it does to your body or how much it effects you. So they may be more harmful than they are useful. Especially while on treatment they may interfere. Therefor I would leave them out for the time being. You should take the Conception Pregnacare which has all the supplements you need for ovulation, implantation etc. +The folic acid you need to prevent the baby from spinabifida. There is His and Hers pack in one and your DH can benefit from it too.
> IVF and ICSI has exactly the same treatment. If the sperm sample is good they put the sperms and the eggs together in a tube and wait untill they fertilise. If the sperm has issiues with count motility or shape than they pick up 1 healthy looking sperm with a loong needle and inject it in the egg to help the fertilisation. This doesn't mean that the egg will fertilise 100% but it just gets some aid.
> If they mentioned ICSI your DH must have some sperm issues. I would ask to see the report. The reports should have normal parameters next to your result. Just compare and note if necessary to make sure that they are not misguiding you. If he does have problems than it is worth to freeze a sample. I talked to this woman yesterday. On egg collection day there was a fire alarm and her husband couldn't produce the sprem so they had to abandon the cycle, which is devastating. But all these hoover money and you don't want them misguide you.
> As for 3 embryos you are not allowed it by law. Only 2 embryos are allowed for women over 39. If they are mentioning 3 embryos than they are not a trustworthy clinic. Although I don't know if Wales have the same law as UK. I don't want to be negative but IVF is very expensive and it really is worth raising the question to get the right treatment. Good luck.
> 
> Lava how are you hon? When are you starting the treatment?
> 
> Missy damn the bloody witch. :( I have spent best time of my life between 35-38 battling with her. And she wins everytime. But this time I'm sending her to 9 months sabatical :) Yaaaay. Hugs and kisses baby, hang on in there. Are u going to start your next IUI straight away if it doesn't work out? It takes 3 months for sperm to build. I wonder what would be the best way? Maybe you can leave all the supplements from DH for a month and get a sample and freeze it if it is good. Cause you had good eggs on this cycle. I don't know just a thought...
> 
> Ginger, I always wondered if you are ginger yourself since I love gingers :)))) I don't know why in England they make fun of gingers I love them. i always wanted a ginger baby but no chance since there is no gingers in either side :) hahaha
> :dust::dust: All

*Hello Skye!* How are you? Thank you so much for this. I am concerned that the acupuncture and herbs have shortened my cycle, and if there is not a lot of blood, then surely the womb lining will be too thin for an embryo to embed properly. Is this correct? I am seeing another acupuncturist tonight, and am willing to knock it on the head, as it is all getting so expensive. I am sleeping now with a hot water bottle on my stomach to help blood flow to my uterus, to try and remedy this problem. I am 39 at the moment so two embryos is legal; I am 40 on July 9th so if I waited until then, they would be allowed to transfer three embryos. My question was, as I'm doing egg transfer on June 20th, am I better off delaying treatment by another three weeks so that three embryos can be transferred instead, and thus improve chances of success??

I did see my Fertility Consultant's (FC) report and I am fine but DH's sperm last summer was borderline 40% motility. By February and March of this year (when we were doing IUI) his SA had dropped to 13% motility, hence the likelihood of doing ICSI. It is possible that his test was low as he has had a number of viruses over the winter. He is now taking Wellman Conception and lots of vitamins to improve his swimmies, and should have a better result in May, three months after he took his last antiobiotic! My FC is willing to do another test on him, and another IUI for us, but she is of the view, that as we have been TTC for over three years now, without success, that IVF/ICSI is the wisest option. 

I think it is a really good idea to freeze sperm in advance-I would feel happier and I'm sure DH would too, as he finds the whole process VERY stressful. But, I really feel for that poor woman with the fire alarm-devastating just doesn't cover it.

How did you get on yesterday? Did you go in for your scan?? I was thinking of you and eager to hear how you got on! I hope you're feeling okay-I am sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:, and a :flower: for luck!

Thanks for your post. Hope you have a good day! :thumbup:

Love
A
xxx
:happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Amanda I changed that message since you saw it. You are right over 40 is allowed 3 embryos. I think waiting out a month might be a good idea too actually. Cause you would have more chances and 1 month at this point shouldn't make a big difference.

Yeah that girl said it was a horrible experience. She is getting sperms frozen this time just in case. 

You know what, I stopped seeing the acupuncturist completely. It was stressing me out more than it helped actually. It is expensive and it makes you think of your cycle all the time. When the drs told me there is no proven benefits I just left it. Cause the IVF is an immense expense anyway. And they have different medication to change and control your hormones lining etc... Saying that many woman swear by it and there is a lot of girls cycling with me who actually carry on with it.

Thank you Lynnb for the encouragement. I really appreciate it at the moment. Where are you at with your cycle and how are you feeling hon? I love that quote you have under your box, it's so true :)

I started the injections last night. Everyday blood tests and every 3-4 days is a scan from now on. They give me daily instructions over the phone. Give and take I approximately have around 10 days untill my egg collection.

XXXXX


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Amanda I changed that message since you saw it. You are right over 40 is allowed 3 embryos. I think waiting out a month might be a good idea too actually. Cause you would have more chances and 1 month at this point shouldn't make a big difference.
> 
> Yeah that girl said it was a horrible experience. She is getting sperms frozen this time just in case.
> 
> You know what, I stopped seeing the acupuncturist completely. It was stressing me out more than it helped actually. It is expensive and it makes you think of your cycle all the time. When the drs told me there is no proven benefits I just left it. Cause the IVF is an immense expense anyway. And they have different medication to change and control your hormones lining etc... Saying that many woman swear by it and there is a lot of girls cycling with me who actually carry on with it.
> 
> Thank you Lynnb for the encouragement. I really appreciate it at the moment. Where are you at with your cycle and how are you feeling hon? I love that quote you have under your box, it's so true :)
> 
> I started the injections last night. Everyday blood tests and every 3-4 days is a scan from now on. They give me daily instructions over the phone. Give and take I approximately have around 10 days untill my egg collection.
> 
> XXXXX

Hi Skye

Thanks for this! I;ve actually just cancelled my appointment with acupuncturist-the embryologist and consultant at the CRMW have both emailed me and said that their treatment overrides acupuncture anyway, and, like you say, it is just so hideously expensive.

Have being reading stuff about embryo transfers, and general consensus is to keep numbers low (and to give them blastocyst treatment). The Doctor actually said just to go ahead and do two-but, it may be for money.... She was talking with regards to possibly needing lots of attempts (which I definitely cannot afford). 

How are your injections going? And you have to go to docs/hospital for blood tests? Gosh, they ae monitoring you closely, which is exactly what you want them to do.. I am so keeping all my fingers crossed for you-it will be worth it all in the end! 

Take care,
Love
A
xx
:hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

The concern is not actually the expense but the chance of having multiples. (there isn't any difference for the clinic to put back 1 or 3) Cause there is a chance that the embryos can split into identical twins, triplet or even quadriplets. There was a girl in this other thread I follow who had 1 blasto transfer but it split onto 3 and now she has identical triplets in her belly. When you have multiples your chances of having complications sore up. The womb may not be strong or big enough for all. This girl I know had 2 eggs put back in than one of them split and she had triplets for a while but one of them died and the identical twins survived. She is now having 2 girls very soon. But if that didn't happen they were thinking of removing one or two of them before they grew. The dr can suck out the embryos but it would be a horrible thing to go through. I really wouldn't wanna be in a situation like that. How can you decide killing which baby? So really it's up to you to decide and take the risk. On the other hand there is a reason why you are allowed 3 embryos at that age. Cause women over 40 might have egg reserves that decline but also the quality of the egg declines too. So having 3 maximises your chances.

I don't know my honest idea is if I were you I would probobly wait for a month than see how many eggs they collect and what is the quality. If you have many good eggs that make good embryos than you can put back 2 and freeze the rest. But if your eggs don't produce many embryos and they hardly make it than you should definitely go for three. But this is me looking completely from outside your situation. You should think about it and decide what's best for yourself.
xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

missyt said:


> FM, that is great news from your RE's office. I'm going to push for another IUI myself if this one is a bust.

missyt- don't give up on this cycle yet!!!!!

Skye- we are just going to try on our own this month and pray we get our bfp, if not then we will do another IUI cycle in May.


----------



## lynnb

Skye I hope the injections aren't too bad, what are the blood tests & scans for?

AFM I'm actually feeling really good at the moment. Dh & I were doing SMEP but after a long chat over the weekend we decided against it. We're just going to go on my CM from now on and as I had EWCM late Tuesday night we :sex: last night, so that's it for the month for baby making :sex:. Just got to keep everything crossed that it worked.


----------



## pablo797

Hello ladies!

well, per the recent visits from SKye and Twinkle, some of us are stopping by to say hi. As MA mentioned before, we were staying back a bit so as to be sensitive to those that seem to be having a really hard time right now. no one knows better than we do how hard seeing a pregnant woman can be on your psyche. 

I am wishing everyone so much luck. FM,! good luck this month and if not hope that IUI in may is the trick. 


Skye, best wishes and lots of baby dust to you this month. all fingers and toes crossed that this is your month!

lynnb, so good to see you and hope everything goes well for you. 

MissyT, I agree, it's not over until the fat lady sings, have you tested this month?

Twinkle and HA, I know ur lurking, Hi!!

Hearttree, if you are still lurking, hi and i'm thinking of you. 

Carol, I am so sorry for your loss but happy you are going to give it another go. you are in my thoughts. 

There are so many newer women I do not know, but I am following and know you will all get ur much deserved BFPs soon!!!

I am 39 and it took us almost two years to get here. I am doing well, feeling great and still going on hikes. baby is healthy, amnio results all came back good and we are team pink, which seems to be the prevailing color on the graduates page BTW. I have my 20 week anatomy scan on monday and fingers crossed all is good. you never stop worrying. I have two friends that have children with anatomy issues. but hoping everything will turn out fine. 

lastly, my two cents on acupuncture. It may be just timming, but the second month I was seeing an acupuncturist who specialized in fertility I got pregnant. like I said it could just be timming, but I do think it has some merritt in certain circumstances. I will say it's very important to see someone who specializes in the field and has many years experience. fertility is such a hot topic and cash pot, I think people are saying they treat fertility without any real experience. plus like you all said, it's too expensive to throw away on just anyone. 

ok that's my two cents. again much love to you all and will stop by more often. we need more grads, come on BFPs!!!

xoxo anna


----------



## luvmydoggies

hello ladies! I have missed all of you!!!:flower::flower::flower:

Hi Ske2010- I have been catching up on the posts. How is your treatment going? Your fs sound like they are taking very good care of you! I'm so happy to hear that and I'm so excited for you!!!!:flower::baby:

Hi Gingerbread- Your name is so cute, every time I type it , it makes me smile:flower: Yes, the softcups are pure comedy. How are you doing? Fingers crossed for you.:baby:

Hi Jocr- Yes, thank goodness for the cbfm!!! It keeps giving a high reading...so maybe it will get to know me by next month. Due to the flu, I missed a few days of testing. If you and your dh try the softcups, they will certainly make both of you laugh. How is your pain in your left tube? Are you feeling better? I hope you get your bfp, so you don't have to have the lap.:flower::baby:

Hi Dwrgi- I'm doing well, thanks. how are you? it sounds like your teatment is going well and they are thinking ahead which makes me so happy for you! I love your pic. your dogs are gorgeous.:flower::baby:

Hi Lavalux- How are you?:flower::baby:

Hi Futuremommie- How are you? I'm so happy to hear that you will be able to do two more iui's- that is exciting news!:flower::baby:

Hi Missyt- How are you? I wrote you back on the other thread. Thank you so much you helped me not feel so alone.:flower:
I'm hoping you get your bfp.:flower::baby:

Hi Lynnb- Love it!- your cat jumping on the bed meowing! while you bd. Picture a cocker spaniel jumping up on the bed during bd and licking dh and trying to get in the middle of us....
Sounds like you and your dh have a good plan. Hope you get your bfp..fingers crossed for you!:flower::baby:

Hi Pablo797! Nice to meet you! I love your profile pic!:flower:

I hope we all get out bfp soon!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
(I know I go crazy with the smiles but I just love them!)


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :hi::hi:

I just wanted to wish you all a great weekend-I hope you all have a chance to relax and unwind! We all deserve a break from the anxiety of TTC!!

Lots and lots of love to everybody, and all the :dust::dust: in the world to you wonderful women, who have helped me so much over the past few weeks!!

:hug::hug::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Hi girls, just had a scan and a blood test. I had 17 folicules let's see how many would grow. It's all looking good up to now. Just waiting for my daily phone call to tell me how much med to inject. My stomach is really swollen with all the milk and water I keep drinking. LynnB I want to drink those protein shakes that u mentioned. I have no idea what it is or where to get them. Do I go to a supermarket or a health shop? 

xxxxx Everyone


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Hi girls, just had a scan and a blood test. I had 17 folicules let's see how many would grow. It's all looking good up to now. Just waiting for my daily phone call to tell me how much med to inject. My stomach is really swollen with all the milk and water I keep drinking. LynnB I want to drink those protein shakes that u mentioned. I have no idea what it is or where to get them. Do I go to a supermarket or a health shop?
> 
> xxxxx Everyone

Hi Skye

Good luck with this-it sounds really promising! I don't want to butt in but I think you can buy Complan drinks in chemists-you can in the UK , anyway.. I think they are meal replacement drinks..

Try and relax over the weekend, and keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lavalux

Skye- Good luck on your treatment cycle. Sounds like a lot of meds, milk & water ;) I know that all those daily calls & doctor visits can be grueling, but it means you are being well taken care of.

FM,
Glad you are going to be able to do a couple more IUIs. Sounds like they are getting the right combo of meds down so you can have the best success this round. I love your positive attitude.

Dwgi, Ginger, LynnB, Jocr- Are y'all all waiting to test right now? I'm so sorry. I lost track, but definitely want to keep up!

Luvmydoggies,
I know that you are in the TWW. I really hope that this is your month!

Missyt,
I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Hearty, Twinkle, HA,
I know that you are lurking, but that doesn't mean that you aren't in my thoughts and prayers! Miss you! Hope you are feeling better emotionally for the break!

Austingirrl,
Congrats on triplets! woo hoo! Was that on a medicated IUI? I just heard that another girl that is close with a friend did an IUI and now is having triplets too! Amazing. When it rains, it pours! Bet your golden will be a sweetie with the babies when they arrive. :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! It is chilly outside this morning in Atlanta, but it will warm up soon. Perfect weather for the annual Dogwood Festival tomorrow, which I love. I'm so grateful for a restful weekend. Fortunately, I'm done with the Femara for this cycle (seemed to have more bloating & ovary pain this month with it, but hopefully that just means it's working). I'm still not sure why I'm just on Femara and not on any other drugs/injectibles with my IUI. I know not to compare, but I'm just curious. 

Lots of babydust, ladies!!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Austingirrl,
> Congrats on triplets! woo hoo! Was that on a medicated IUI? I just heard that another girl that is close with a friend did an IUI and now is having triplets too! Amazing. When it rains, it pours! Bet your golden will be a sweetie with the babies when they arrive. :)
> 
> 
> Lots of babydust, ladies!!!

Thanks, Lava! yes, after 3 cycles with Clomid, we conceived this pregnancy on our first injectable cycle, using Gonal F... with 2 back-to-back IUI's after Ovidrel trigger... We bet that Lucy (our golden) will be the best nana ever!! (my favorite "strory" dog, from Peter Pan...:))

Best of luck to you hun!!!


----------



## lavalux

Austingrrl,
When you say 2 back-to-back IUIs ... do you mean in one cycle? How does that work? Yes, love Nana from Peter Pan. Such a lovely story!


----------



## luvmydoggies

skye2010 said:


> Hi girls, just had a scan and a blood test. I had 17 folicules let's see how many would grow. It's all looking good up to now. Just waiting for my daily phone call to tell me how much med to inject. My stomach is really swollen with all the milk and water I keep drinking. LynnB I want to drink those protein shakes that u mentioned. I have no idea what it is or where to get them. Do I go to a supermarket or a health shop?
> 
> xxxxx Everyone

Hi Sye2010- Woo hoo on your 17 follies.:hugs::hugs: For the protein drinks...do you have a store where you can just buy protein powder? Sometimes, I make smoothies for breakfast. Milk, vanilla protein powder, berries, yogurt or Milk, choc. protein powder, banana, peanut butter.


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Austingrrl,
> When you say 2 back-to-back IUIs ... do you mean in one cycle? How does that work? Yes, love Nana from Peter Pan. Such a lovely story!

How it worked for us in that cycle...
Had U/S's to monitor growth of follicles, while doing the Gonal F injections, which I only used about 1/2 of the meds ordered, as they grew really fast.
We did the Ovidrel to "trigger" ovulation. 
1st IUI was 24 hours later...
2nd IUI was 24 hours after the first... 
So - DH gave 2 samples on 2 consecutive days... 
Have no idea if the 2nd IUI made a difference, but it was different from what we had done before.. ...

Another TTC thought: If legal/appropriate where you live, see if your FS has any of the $$$$$ fertility drugs that others have donated... As I said above, my follicles responded so quickly to the Gonal F (we did the IUIs on cycle days 11 & 12)... that I had TWO UNOPENED BOXES of injection pens/drugs... the cost for what we didn't use was well over $750... As there are no refunds, I asked my FS if I could donate the unopened, sealed drugs for another patient to use who might have a hard time affording... they said yes, that they have that happen often. :)

just my two cents... hope it could help!
Charmaine


----------



## Jocr

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky to say hello and hope you are all ok?
I will have to catch up with the threads on Monday as been snowed under.
I am on my busy https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif week - could do with a bit of extra energy to be honest but DH is loving it as usual https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif
Am off to my allotment to clear the weeds and it really helps clear my head too (sounds like Im getting oldhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif).
Im going back to blond tomorrow and off to the Zoo with the out laws (wish me luck).
I hope you all have a great weekend.
Jo xx:hugs:and loads of :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missyt

Hello Ladies, I've been so busy at work I haven't had a chance to catch up much.

Ginger, hope you are doing well and I'm fx'd for you on Sunday.

Luvmydoggies, you are so not alone. I can totally relate to you. And not only that, I make my own smoothies too. Eventhough it hasn't worked for us yet, see if you can find some maca root powder to put in your smoothies. Its supposed to be really good for both male and female fertility as well as good for the libido.

Skye, I'm stalking your posts because I am so interested in what goes on in an IVF cycle. Do you have to go for bw everyday? Or is it every 3rd day? 17 follies?!?!?! Holy Moly!!!!

Lava, I'm so jealous that you are going to the Dogwood Festival. I so miss Atlanta. I told my SIL last time I was there that I'm definately moving back and DH is onboard with it. Just have to wait until the housing market gets better. What part of ATL do you live in? I lived in Buckhead, more on the Brookhaven side. I miss everything about that city. And you are right not to compare yourself to others. I think every clinic is different. It also doesn't hurt to ask the doc these questions.

FM, I think I'm going to do the same as you, try to go natural this month or maybe the next few months. 

AFM, I decided not to test this weekend. We have my stepson and the last few months when I tested he was here too. It put me in an instant bad mood when I got a BFN and I was a recluse the rest of the weekend. I don't want him to think its my feelings toward him or anything. Once DH is done with classes this semester, I want to push him to see a urologist. Not sure if you all knew but when he initially got tested in October they never told us his numbers. The doc just said we were unexplained infertility and to go on with IUI. I asked for his numbers in Jan out of curiousity and he was barely average on some and below on others. I was miffed at the clinic because it seemed like they covered this us and wanted to push us into treatments. Well from his first SA in October to the last one this month, his count went from 30 million to 8 million. He has a spermatocle which the doc said wouldn't affect his fertility but I have noticed that it has gotten bigger and I read online it can restrict the flow of sperm. I feel if he sees a uroligist he'll be honest of the effect it has on fertility where the clinic will say its nothing that can't be fixed with IUI or IVF. What I find odd about his count going down so much is that since his first SA I changed his diet, he quit smoking, cut way back on alchohol and caffeine, quit soda and started taking vitamins consistently. I can't figure out why it went down so much when he made so many positive changes.


----------



## FutureMommie

just thought I was pop in. Hope you all have a great weekend!

sky- wow that's a lot of follies, I hope they are grow! grow! grow!!!!!!!!

missyt- still rooting for you don't give up, it ain't over yet, try and enjoy your weekend. my dh's sperm count was 8million early on when we first began IUI's and the RE's office never mentioned it until she was going over his sperm samples at the last IUI, my hubby takes a lot of vitamins too, and like I said recently it went from 30 mill to 51 million when he began taking fertileaid for men. Fx for you!

Luvmydoggies-:wave:

dwrgi- enjoy your weekend

lava- I hope there is a lot going on in there and you catch the eggie this cycle. Fx


----------



## luvmydoggies

missyt said:


> Hello Ladies, I've been so busy at work I haven't had a chance to catch up much.
> 
> Ginger, hope you are doing well and I'm fx'd for you on Sunday.
> 
> Luvmydoggies, you are so not alone. I can totally relate to you. And not only that, I make my own smoothies too. Eventhough it hasn't worked for us yet, see if you can find some maca root powder to put in your smoothies. Its supposed to be really good for both male and female fertility as well as good for the libido.
> 
> Skye, I'm stalking your posts because I am so interested in what goes on in an IVF cycle. Do you have to go for bw everyday? Or is it every 3rd day? 17 follies?!?!?! Holy Moly!!!!
> 
> Lava, I'm so jealous that you are going to the Dogwood Festival. I so miss Atlanta. I told my SIL last time I was there that I'm definately moving back and DH is onboard with it. Just have to wait until the housing market gets better. What part of ATL do you live in? I lived in Buckhead, more on the Brookhaven side. I miss everything about that city. And you are right not to compare yourself to others. I think every clinic is different. It also doesn't hurt to ask the doc these questions.
> 
> FM, I think I'm going to do the same as you, try to go natural this month or maybe the next few months.
> 
> AFM, I decided not to test this weekend. We have my stepson and the last few months when I tested he was here too. It put me in an instant bad mood when I got a BFN and I was a recluse the rest of the weekend. I don't want him to think its my feelings toward him or anything. Once DH is done with classes this semester, I want to push him to see a urologist. Not sure if you all knew but when he initially got tested in October they never told us his numbers. The doc just said we were unexplained infertility and to go on with IUI. I asked for his numbers in Jan out of curiousity and he was barely average on some and below on others. I was miffed at the clinic because it seemed like they covered this us and wanted to push us into treatments. Well from his first SA in October to the last one this month, his count went from 30 million to 8 million. He has a spermatocle which the doc said wouldn't affect his fertility but I have noticed that it has gotten bigger and I read online it can restrict the flow of sperm. I feel if he sees a uroligist he'll be honest of the effect it has on fertility where the clinic will say its nothing that can't be fixed with IUI or IVF. What I find odd about his count going down so much is that since his first SA I changed his diet, he quit smoking, cut way back on alchohol and caffeine, quit soda and started taking vitamins consistently. I can't figure out why it went down so much when he made so many positive changes.

Thank you! Missyt, I will have to try that in my smoothie!!! I feel like you. We don't have any answers as to why dh's s/a is the way it is. I asked the second uro we saw and he said.."don't waste tour time trying to figure it out." and I was like...What? why not? If there is something that I can do to help dh....I would like to. I really don't want to give up for it happening naturally. It sounds like you did all the right things! My dh could stand to lose weight :blush:...so I'm going to try to start working out with him at the gym. He will not go on his own.:wacko: What vits/supplements is your dh on? If you don't mind me asking. I just ordered royal jelly/bee pollen organic from a bee farm (from vitamin shoppe)..it says it can help with fertility.. I'm not sure....but gave dh a teaspoon tonight.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies, well that's me just out of the 2ww forum BFN again, gutted :(
ttc is such hard work, need to find some serious positivity to keep going.
Back to the drawing board for me.

x


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me popping in :flower:

I became a mummy for the first time at the age of 35 and my beautiful daughter is now 6 weeks old :cloud9:

I know how it feels TTC at 35+. There is so much more to worry about (as if TTC wasn't an emotional rollercoaster anyway) but I just wanted you to know that there are positive outcomes and it can all go smoothly.

I had a great healthy pregnancy and my LO is perfect :hugs:

I wish all of you good luck, BFP's very soon and happy and healthy pregnancys xxx


----------



## skye2010

Hi Giiirls :hugs:

Lava great news on finishing the femera course. When is your insemination? Truck loads of good luck and sticky baby dust hon. Maybe find out we are both preggy at the same time. :flower: Drinking loads of water apparently helps with bloating and hyperstimmulation. 

Jo OMG, can't believ you are snowed under. The weather here is so good. Good luck with the weeds :)

Hello Missy, :kiss: This clinic asks us to go everyday but most clinics it's every other day. Once they get the blood results they call me back with my daily instructions on what meds to take. Good idea to see an urologist for DH. He might give you more answers. What is a spermatocle? Good luck on Monday hon.

FM :hugs: hello love Hope you feel better once you made the decision. Hang on in there and you will get your baby in the end. I will keep praying for you. xxx

Luvy what a stupid thing to say what that urologist said. Drs are strange when they don't have an answer for you. Hope the royal jelly works.

Hi LEEC good luck for the fresh start :)

AFM I mixed 2 different medication in one injection yesterday, apparently I wasn't suppose to. I think the injection lost some of it's effect. I'm sort of worried about it. The nurse in our teaching session forgot to mention it. I hope it's sthg that can be corrected. I will just have to wait for my daily call now :(
:dust::dust::dust: All and a lovely weekend.


----------



## skye2010

:) Apparently the mixing of the meds didn't have a big effect :) I'm off the hook.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls hope everyone is enjoying the weekend so far. I have been with out power after terrible tornado weather thursday nite/friday morning..rough nite squished in the hallway with my zoo of animals in the middle of the night!! I revert back to a 5yr old during that kind of weather & DH is on a golf trip till sunday. But the power is back so all is good!!

Missy I think its a good idea to not test with your stepson there. You need to just enjoy the visit & try to take your mind off of it(as if thats possible) Its all out of our controll anyway so I think you made a good choice. Good luck & fx'd for you!

Skye no I'm not a ginger & I've noticed how people tend to feel about them. I love red heads & think redheaded babies are sooo darn cute! Its so interesting to hear all of the technical stuff going on with you. Im sure you were freaking about mixing the meds so glad its ok. Sounds like they really keep you busy & WOW 17 follies!!!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you & you are able to keep down all that milk & water..you must be spending all your time running to the loo:loo: Good luck to you hun!

Lava I hope you enjoy the dogwood festival. Sounds lovely. What beautiful trees! So now your done with the femara..when is the iui? Are you feeling better about it? I hope your nerves are settled over it. Good luck & Fx'd!

Luv,FM,HA,Lynnb,Jocr & Dwrgi sending you all lots of love!

AFM I started spotting friday so I do believe the witch is here. Now I have some big decisions to make as to go ahead with ivf. So nerve wracking!!

I hope you all have a beautiful weekend & Hello to anyone I missed!


----------



## missyt

FM, that makes me feel better that your DH's count improved so much. I told my DH about him. I told him he has a chance because isn't your DH 48? Mine is 33. I caught myself a younger man. I have him on Fertilaid. He started taking it a week ago. I keep on him to make sure he takes it 3 times a day.:thumbup:

Luvy, I also think we have in common that we have younger men:winkwink:. Ha ha. My DH is a little overweight too. He works and has night classes so he doesn't have time to work out until this semester is over. I'd say that in early Jan I caught him smoking again when he told me he stopped. I freaked out :growlmad:and had a serious talk about it he really wanted this. Well he did stop and that was then I started researching vitamins, supplements, herbs, etc. We went to an accupunturist and chinese herbalist once. She suggested astralagus and chinese ginseng. He has been taking that for about 3 months and he also takes Megamen vitamins from GNC. He is also taking Omega 3's and Fertilaid right now for about a week because FM's DH's count went up significantly from taking that for 2 months so I bought it for my DH. He was taking selenium and zinc too but since its in both the Megamen and Fertilaid he stopped taking the individual vitamins. One positive from this SA to the first one is the his motility went from 50% to 75%:spermy:, so I guess something worked. It didn't improve his count though and that is why I'm thinking he should see a urologist and get the spermatocle checked out. I hope some of this helped:hugs:. Oh, and if you get a chance, look up maca root because that is supposed to be good for both male and female fertility. I bought the powder for my smoothies at Whole Foods.

Skye, that is a relief that the mixing of meds :dohh:didn't have a negative effect. I think when we meet with our FS next I'll have to ask him how often I would have to go in for bw if we did IVF. That is a great concern of mine because I don't think I could miss that much work. My clinic is an hour and a half away and that would be taking a lot of time off from my job. I'm the bread winner in the family so that wouldn't go over well. As for the spermatocle, its a benign growth in his testicles. It pretty much looks like he has a 3rd one. I read that its basically a lump with sperm in it. It isn't supposed to affect fertility but I read that sperm can get trapped in there. Its something he said he got about 6 years ago before we even met and after he had his son. I'm worried because (sorry if this is TMI) I noticed since we've been together it has gotten bigger.

LeeC, you'll get some positive energy here. This is a very supportive bunch. Hang in there, you aren't alone.:flower:

Ginger, DWRGI, Jocr, Lava, MA and if I missed anyone :hi:


----------



## missyt

Well AF showed this morning. I guess I'm kind of relieved its over with because I knew this IUI was a bust. I'm going to call the nurse tomorrow and then make that appointment with the doc to talk about next steps. I just know I want to try a couple more IUI's before we go to IVF.

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> Well AF showed this morning. I guess I'm kind of relieved its over with because I knew this IUI was a bust. I'm going to call the nurse tomorrow and then make that appointment with the doc to talk about next steps. I just know I want to try a couple more IUI's before we go to IVF.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Sorry missy..witch got me this morning too. What to do now!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi folks - sorry to be MIA for weeks and weeks & then jump in with a question but I'm a bit worried! 
DH & I dtd on Friday & today (cd17) I've just been to the loo & had a big splash of bright red blood on the paper - enough to take 3 wipes to get rid of it. Any ideas??? Thanks Twinks xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

LeeC said:


> Hi Ladies, well that's me just out of the 2ww forum BFN again, gutted :(
> ttc is such hard work, need to find some serious positivity to keep going.
> Back to the drawing board for me.
> 
> x

Hia Lee, how are you? How long have you been TTC?? Really sorry about the BFN, but I'm sure that it's only a temporary set back! Good luck for next time, and don't lose heart-it'll all be worth it in the end!

Best of luck and lots of :hugs::hugs: to you!
Axx


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is enjoying the weekend so far. I have been with out power after terrible tornado weather thursday nite/friday morning..rough nite squished in the hallway with my zoo of animals in the middle of the night!! I revert back to a 5yr old during that kind of weather & DH is on a golf trip till sunday. But the power is back so all is good!!
> 
> Missy I think its a good idea to not test with your stepson there. You need to just enjoy the visit & try to take your mind off of it(as if thats possible) Its all out of our controll anyway so I think you made a good choice. Good luck & fx'd for you!
> 
> Skye no I'm not a ginger & I've noticed how people tend to feel about them. I love red heads & think redheaded babies are sooo darn cute! Its so interesting to hear all of the technical stuff going on with you. Im sure you were freaking about mixing the meds so glad its ok. Sounds like they really keep you busy & WOW 17 follies!!!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you & you are able to keep down all that milk & water..you must be spending all your time running to the loo:loo: Good luck to you hun!
> 
> Lava I hope you enjoy the dogwood festival. Sounds lovely. What beautiful trees! So now your done with the femara..when is the iui? Are you feeling better about it? I hope your nerves are settled over it. Good luck & Fx'd!
> 
> Luv,FM,HA,Lynnb,Jocr & Dwrgi sending you all lots of love!
> 
> AFM I started spotting friday so I do believe the witch is here. Now I have some big decisions to make as to go ahead with ivf. So nerve wracking!!
> 
> I hope you all have a beautiful weekend & Hello to anyone I missed!

Hi Gingerbread-just wanted to say that I was thinking of you, and hope that you have got over the anxiety of sitting through a tornado-it must have bee really dreadful. I saw it on the news, and thought of you! I am sending you lots and lots of love.

Also, sorry that the old hag has arrived-it is soooooo depressing, isn't it?? I was basically commanded to go for IVF, as I just ain't getting any younger. I was soooo upset, because I felt as though THEY had given up on me and OH conceiving naturally, and it also means a huge financial outlay, without any guarantee of success! But you do hear of lots of success stories, so I figure, why can't I be one of those! I feel excited now, but apprehensive, and sooooooo scared of the BFN, but I have to remain positive and upbeat.

I hope you come to the right decision for you and hubby-I am wishing you all the luck in the world and sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:
x:flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Hi folks - sorry to be MIA for weeks and weeks & then jump in with a question but I'm a bit worried!
> DH & I dtd on Friday & today (cd17) I've just been to the loo & had a big splash of bright red blood on the paper - enough to take 3 wipes to get rid of it. Any ideas??? Thanks Twinks xxx

*I found this for you Twinkle-I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, as it only happened once-*
Sometimes, during the middle of a womans menstrual cycle, when she is ovulating, she may have some bleeding. Ovulation bleeding is different from the regular menstrual flow. Ovulation bleeding tends to be pink to red in color. Ovulation bleeding is lighter than menstrual flow. Ovulation bleeding typically will last for one to two days.

A variety of factors can cause ovulation bleeding. For most women who experience ovulation bleeding, the cause is not clear. It may be related to the emergency of follicles. Hormones prompt ovaries to produce around 20 follicles that contain an immature egg, and out of this only one follicle matures. It is during this process of maturing and bursting out from the follicle that pain or bleeding occurs. Ovulation bleeding that is severe or that lasts longer than a couple of days can be a symptom of certain medical conditions, including endometriosis.
Hope you're okay?
Ax:flower:


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :)

Twinkle hon, I'd probobly worry too if I had that cause you don't always have it. I wondered if it would be implantation bleeding but that doesn't have that much blood I would imagine. I just looked it up and found this thread
https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090819033656AAhlOMm
I hope it's implantation xxx

AAAwww Ginger, I'm sorry. Are you going to go for IVF now than? I'd suggest you to research well before you decide. The clinic results vary quite a lot. :hugs: All our IUI girls this month just asn't been luck :wacko: OMG do you also have a tornado where u are.:hugs::hugs: hope u and DH are all right hon.

Missy I'm sorry hon. Going for another IuI is probably a good choice for you since you produced some good eggs this time. Don't feel that all those life changes hasn't been positive cause it really has. Sperm can take up to 3 months to be produced so what he had that day could be because of any odd thing. Even having a fever can effect his results. I talked to another girl who I met in my clinic. Her DH has sperm issues and she said macca root really worked for them. I would definitely get that spermatocle checked out too. You also can arrange to freeze a good quality sperm sample as a back up plan. in case on the day of your IUI his sperm sample isn't great. (cause it can vary from one to another) OOh also does he suppose to take the fertilaid 3 times a day? Isn't that a bit too much. Mine only takes it 1ce. :hugs:

Dwrgi how are you? What's the weather like in Wales than? You can't believe how beautiful and sunny it is in London. First time since I'm here (12 years) I experience such wonderful weather in April :) U r waiting for the AF to start down regulating no?

Loads of kisses all...


----------



## luvmydoggies

missyt said:


> Well AF showed this morning. I guess I'm kind of relieved its over with because I knew this IUI was a bust. I'm going to call the nurse tomorrow and then make that appointment with the doc to talk about next steps. I just know I want to try a couple more IUI's before we go to IVF.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Hi Missyt,
I'm so sorry af showed. Dang that witch! Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs: I think that having more IUI's is a good decision. I would like to try IUI's before heading to IVF. Thank you so much for the advice about the vitamins/supplements. I will def. try the maca root powder. I love Whole Foods. Before, I joined this site, I bought dh fertilaid (after google-ing like crazy...I should have earned a degree) because his motility and morphology were so bad.:wacko: That is excellent news about your dh's motility!!! My dh's last s/a showed 44%, it went up from 7% motility and his morphology went from 5% down to 2%...it so confusing as to why the motility went up but the morph went down. He was only on the vitamins for two weeks, when his second s/a was done. My dh is the same way, I am always on him about the vits. I also had to have a serious talk with him (he chews tobacco and lied to me about quitting, until I caught him red handed with it:wacko:) He will not give it up..it is so disgusting! I think it is because we have our younger guys.:winkwink: He went to go play softball with his co workers and he said, "I will take my vits when I get back." I was thinking, Wow! Thats a first....thinking ahead....not used to that from him.:nope:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Skye- I'm so glad that the medication mix up didn't mess anything up for you!

Hi Gingerbread- I'm so sorry af showed. Dang that witch.

Hi Twinkle- maybe is was implantation spotting.

Hi Futuremommie, Missyt, Lynnb, MommysAngel, Happy Auntie, Dwrgi :flower:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi everybody! I am enjoying an ice cold:beer: ahhhhhh!

Dwrgi thank you for thinking of me during our awful weather. It really makes spring & fall(and the occasional summer) dreadful since that is when the worst hits. Thankfully we are looking into having a storm shelter put in during construction on our house..especially since at times we spend night after night in the hallway with the sirens going off. It IS sooo depressing when the witch shows although this time it wasnt so much that she came but that I knew I would have to make the BIG decision. I am 37 & 1/4 now(yes I count every month now!!) and I know ivf is what my FS wants to do but it still doesnt make the decision any easier. Im glad I'll have you to go thru it with though! I am sick that your clinic made you feel as though they had given up on you conceiving naturally. Im sure its because they want to take advantage of every young follie we have left before theyre gone but I think they lose a certain bit of sensitivity with as many couples they deal with daily:growlmad:. I bet you are so anxious to get the whole process underway. And you are right about the success stories..I believe you will be one of those stories very soon!! Love!

Skye Im so glad to hear you've had lovely weather there. How are you feeling with all of those injections? Have you been having to do the progesterone in the tush? My friend said those were the worst while the others were a breeze. Have you felt any side effects? Im so thankful that when I start all of it I will have learned from your experience. I hope you are feeling ok thru it all. Lots of love to you!

Hello Luv! Hope you are good. Glad to hear DH is on top of taking his vitamins but you tell him to give up the dip or he'll have a bunch of girls here to deal with:devil: I know its hard sometimes for the men to give things up since its not their actual body trying to get pregnant. Lots of luck to you!

Hello to everyone else..hope all is well.


----------



## gingerbread

Oh and to all the british ladies..I'm watching "Absolutely Fabulous" with my cold beer...I'm SO excited as it just recently started showing again in the US. Was one of my favs 12yrs ago as a newlywed...Pats & Edi are such a hot mess but oh how I love them!!! What a great distraction!


----------



## skye2010

Ginger. I am still on stimmulation. The progestrone is after the transfer so still quite a few days before that. Last time I didn't mind the progestrone as much but eostrogen and progestrone combo did make me feel tired and ill. Hope this time they would give me less eastrogen. Injections are all right too. Actually they cut back on my meds quite a bit. i think I respond really well to them. Hope they wouldn't hyperstimmulate. Ginger taking the decision is the hardest bit really. I remember i crawled around a bit before I decided. Once you decide though you will have a piece of mind and it's really easy to let go and follow instructions. So good luck and loads of hugs.


----------



## gingerbread

FM I hope you werent affected by the tornados there? I saw so much devastation on the news this morning. I always forget to mention to you that I grew up in NC..well 9yrs(which was the longest we lived in one location in the airforce). Beautiful state & heatbreaking to see the video of the destruction. I hope you are well.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.

I finished my progesterone on Thursday after getting BFN, AF showed up today.

Gutted, it didn't work out this cycle, I had such high hopes, that will teach me a lesson :(

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## FutureMommie

:wave:Starlight- Thanks for sharing your story it was encouraging

Sky- glad the mix of meds didn't affect anything!!!

Ginger- you are so sweet, I'm in coastal NC so we got some wind and rain but thank God we did not have any tornados, But other areas were not so blessed. I'm glad to know that you are safe and sound with power. I'm sorry AF showed but bet the beer was delish!

missyt- so sorry af got you but glad that you aren't too down about it. Time to get back in the saddle for both of us. Yes my dh is 48 and he deligently takes the vitamans 3 times a day and luckly I dont' have to remind him, he is actually better about it than me, I can usually remember to take my fertleaid CM twice a day but sometimes I forget the third one. Had your dh been to the dr recently about the growth?

Luvmydoggies, jocr, never, dwrgi :wave:

AFM- Af has just made her exit so just waiting to O, let the bd'ing begin.


----------



## Jocr

*Missyt*  Sorry the :witch: got you hun  when can you get to see your nurse to ask about more IUI? I havent had any IUI yet, I was told they wouldnt bother but may go straight to IVF waiting list after LAP.
*
LeeC*- Oh I'm sorry hun. Heres a hug and positivity for you. I know its hard each month but you will get there.
Keep your hopes up even though it can be hard sometimes.

*Skye*  Got loads done at the allotment. No snow here nice and sunny. 
How are the early morning scans going & how are you feeling? I bet you are ready to burst with all the water and milk! Good news about the meds not doing any damage and also not having to have too many of them now.

*Gingerbread*  Blimey I be that was really scarey. Even more difficult to keep calm when the animals are scared too:nope:. Glad your all ok. 
Talking of ginger, I didnt get to go blonde at the weekend after all as the hairdresser was concerned that when she lightens my hair it could go ginger:blush:! So she cut a few clumps of my hair out to test and I'm going back next week.
Scary and exciting too re IVF, what does your heart say? At least there are lots of ladies starting IVF on here too that can go though it with you too.
I loved Ab Fab  it was the best, my fave is Patsy she is brilliant.:drunk::wine:

*FM*  youre lucky having a DH that remembers to take his vits  mine can make a one month box last 3-4 months! :growlmad:

Hi *Dwrgi* :flower: :friends:

hello to all the other ladies :wave:

AFM - Im in my tww now, so feeling hopefull :headspin:
Although aparently my DH :spermy: is 'normal' it has just occured to me after reading the ladies info on such matters and probs that my DH takes quite strong pain killers for his back , not every day but every week. Can this have a neg effect too do you think?
I tried cycling my legs in the air this time rather then just legs up :rofl: worth a go I thought.
Im gagging for loads of chocolate at the moment and nothing is touching the sides being a piggy.
Weather is lovely here - just heard on the reports that it is just going to get better and better for our easter weekend. :thumbup:
Jo xxxx:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

I knew I forgot some of you...I'm such a ding dong.
Jocr and lavalux..Hello to both of you.:flower:


----------



## missyt

Ginger, I'm sorry AF came. I was really hopeful that IUI would work for one of us girls this month. It is so frustrating. I just think getting AF while TTC is a double slap in the face. Not only does it mean we aren't pregnant but its just annoying and uncomfortable.
Also glad that you weren't affected too bad by the storms.

Luvies, your DH does sound like mine. I always have to remind him about vitamins. And yes, I heard that chewing tobacco has the same effects as smoking when it comes to fertility. Ugh, its so hard to discipline ourselves nevermind worry about someone else. After AF came, we broke down and got a bottle of wine and ordered a pizza. All of this is taking such an emotional strain. So my SIL called yesterday (the one that made those stupid comments) and she actually admitted that she thinks that my DH is the one with the fertility problems because apparently she knew about his spermatocle.

FM, I was thinking about you when I heard about the storms in NC. I'm so glad you are okay. Good that the witch left. She wasn't welcome anyway. On to ovulation.

Dwrgi, on with the BDing!

Jocr, did the doc give you a reason as to why they won't do an IUI for you? FX'd for you on your TTW. I hope you don't have to go to IVF and it just happens naturally. I have heard that medication can affect sperm. I'm not sure about painkillers though.

Twinkle, I hope you are feeling more assured about your spotting. Doesn't it seem like we pay so much more attention to what our body is doing while we are TTC?

LeeC, I'm so sorry AF showed. Each month is just seems like a slap in the face. I am disapointed as well this IUI cycle didn't work for me. We just got to keep hanging in there. I know its so hard to do.


----------



## skye2010

All US girls, these tornados look really scary. Sorry I have been so loopy and didn't check the news at all the last few days and didn't realise it was this serious. I'm glad that u are all safe and sound. Has it dyed down or is it still going on? Where is MA from? NY I believe. Hope she is ok too:hugs::hugs:
.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> All US girls, these tornados look really scary. Sorry I have been so loopy and didn't check the news at all the last few days and didn't realise it was this serious. I'm glad that u are all safe and sound. Has it dyed down or is it still going on? Where is MA from? NY I believe. Hope she is ok too:hugs::hugs:
> .

I'm fine thank you.:hugs: I'm from Central NY and we RARELY get storms. The only thing we've had so far is rain and windstorms but nothing like they had down south. I feel for them, it's been pretty bad in North Carolina with over 92 Tornado's. We have snow coming again today.:wacko: I'm over it, but if that's all I have to complain about compared to what others have been through, we should be counting our blessings.

Thanks again for checking on me. Glad everyone else is safe.:thumbup:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls!

Been researching all day(as if i havent for the past year already) trying to decide what step to take next. My sil who went through iui & ivf 9yrs ago but got pregnant naturally at age 43 after the process was over wants me to take a break..and i mean a looong break. And my friend who gave birth last nov who had 1 iui & 1 ivf(insurance paid over half) is pushing for ivf. DH is strongly suggesting a 5th iui...so i went ahead with setting up the cd3 bw/us for tomorrow..ugh! I know its what I think is right but I seem to have NO idea now that the day has finally come & really just needed to vent!

Lee Im so sorry af showed. Can someone please catch her & throw her in a well????

Missy I too hoped one of us would get a bfp this cycle altough I think neither of us felt very positive this time around. How are you dealing with possibly going natural or one more iui with being 37? How do you feel so confident?

Jocr I sooo send you lots of good thoughts during the 2ww. Im cracking up picturing you cycling in the air!!! So glad to hear someone else loves Ab Fabulous..I was worried I was a freak..go Pats!!

FM so glad to hear you werent in the mix of the tornado..so scary!

Skye thank you for the concern. Unfortunately more tornado weather is on the way. Looks like tuesday night may be spent in the hallyway again & possibley friday nite too if our house is still standing. I still have alot to learn about ivf..Im happy to hear a positive response about the progesterone injection after my friend made it sound dreadful. Gives me nightmares! Im so glad to hear the shots havent had too much effect on you. Responding well is such a great thing! I have high hopes for you this cycle!

Lava,HA,Dwrgi,Never,MA,Luv and anyone Ive missed :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Ok Ladies ... I wrote this long, personal message this morning and then somehow when I went to post, all was lost and my stupid wifi asked for my password ... again. :cry: So, now I've learned my lesson and will copy my message before trying to send in case I need to paste and redo it. 

Ginger, Missyt, and LeeC,
Uggh! I am so sorry AF got you too. :shrug: After I got my BFN & then FM got hers, I was so bummed, but was rooting for y'all! I was hoping at least one of us would get our well-deserved BFP this cycle. It is so frustrating when our period rears its ugly head, especially when you are invested in a treatment cycle. I know that a few of you (Ginger, Dwrgi, luvmydoggies are interested in learning more about the IFV protocol in case we need to try it). Thanks, Skye, for keeping us updated on your experience. I wish you the best - you are our pioneer in the IVF department. :hugs:

Jocr,
How was the inlaw visit? Did you sneak any :sex: in this weekend? 

Luvmydoggies & Missyt,
Yum! Those smoothies sound delicious. I was going to ask my nurse today at the doctor about macca root powder and whether I could take it while on an IUI cycle, but I forgot. Except for prenatals and baby aspirin, they've asked me to refrain from additional vitamins, but would this would count?

MissyT,
We missed the Dogwood Fest this year too. We ran errands on Saturday, did some shopping at Lenox, then came home and cleaned & did some :laundry: before meeting up with some friends, but I heard it was a good year and the weather was perfect for it. Had a couple drinks over the weekend. It was nice to just relax and get a little buzzed for a change. :drunk: I was feeling a little guilty, but my nurse said it's didn't affect my cycle.

Piedmont Park has been expanded so I'm looking forward to seeing the new space. I love the Brookhaven area. I am currently living in Glenwood Park which is near Grant Park and Inman Park. I've lived in Virginia-Highland and Decatur too. Sounds like your DH have made a lot of positive changes. My DH is taking Conception Rx for his motility. I'm interested to see if there's been any change since he started taking it in Feb. They will retest his count and motility on Friday.

FM,
Your DH's sperm count has really gone up! Impressive. Wonder if Fertilaid is better than what mine is using?

Skye,
So glad that your med mix up was ok and your are responding well to your meds. What is the next step for you?

AFM,
I had my mid-cycle blood & U/S today. I've got one mature follie leading in my left ovary and 3 others in my right sort of straggling along. I will start my OPKs tomorrow and if I don't get my smiley face by Thursday morning, I come in for an HCG shot. So, I expect the IUI will be on Friday. I am struggling between feeling excited and hopeful for this month since there is a 10-15% success rate for IUIs at my clinic in my age bracket (38-40) and feeling discouraged since two friends that I know had 2 or 3 failed IUIs before moving to IVF and there was no IUI success with the ladies on here in March. I wish I had the money to go straight to IVF since there is a 25-30% success rate at my clinic for my age. That is better odds than for a healthy, fertile 25 year old. But, we can't afford it right now. I don't want to get my hopes up only for them to be dashed so my evil negative voice is trying to take hold :muaha:, but I'm trying to remember what FM told me when I first joined this board ... my reaction will be the same whether I'm trying to manage expectations or not so why not be positive! Sage advise so, that is what I'm trying to be. :) And I do love my clinic so I feel like I'm in good hands. Maybe I'll get lucky and get my BFP this month. Please help me keep a positive thought this week and during my TWW ... and for those of you who have faith, a prayer [-o&lt; would certainly help right now. :flower:


----------



## missyt

Ginger, only you know what is the right thing to do. I think a 5th IUI is a good idea. I'm actually not doing too good. I had a break down last night after watching some TV show that showed some lady with a baby and her coworkers commenting that they never saw her so happy. DH is pretty convinced his low sperm count is the issue. He agreed to go to a urologist to get the spermatocle checked out. My nurse from the clinic called today because I never showed for my pregnancy test. I told her I started my period and she said I could call to make an appointment with the doc to talk about next steps. I haven't made the appointment yet because I want to ask DH about his schedule. This has really been a strain on us too. I complained last night that he never wants to have sex anymore. I just wish all this was easier for all of us. Stay safe with those storms. I'm thinking about you.

Skye, thanks for keeping us posted on your IVF cycle. Its reassuring knowing someone who is going through it.

Lava, what you are feeling is normal. You aren't sure to be excited or what to feel. I actually bought a flat of wheat grass and have been putting it in our smoothies. Oh, and from what I read, the maca root isn't an herb, its more like a vegetable. I think it should be okay to take in your cycle but its probably good to ask. How I miss Piedmont Park. I have an old BF that lives in Grant Park. So funny. What a small world. I'm FX'd for you on your first IUI.


----------



## skye2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Missy Ginger and Lava. I see that all you girls at a decision stage and all really worried right now. All I can give you is a lot of hugs and prayers. i actually did pray last night and mentioned all your names. You too FM. I really hopw that you have a piece of mind soon and whatever decision you take woulld result in a BFP.

Lava I think it is a good idea to try IUI before jumping into IVF. Cause you would save yourself the worry if it does work. You also don't know how your body will respond to the treatment. It might respond really well. The only reason I didn't want IUI was because I was very devastated and upset every time I had the AF at the time and I just couldn't take the disappointment of trying a few IUIs. IVF do have better success rates but it isn't a done deal either unfortunately. So if you are limited with funds I think it's worth trialling your body on fertility drugs first. A lot of women get their BFP's in their second or 3rd IVF cause the drs can't figure out the right amount of drugs that does the trick for you.

Missy I think IUI is also a good idea for you if you can sort out DHS sperm issues. Cause you produced a good number of healthy eggs last time. :hugs::hugs: i'm sorry you are so upset. I wonder if a mini break would be a good idea. Just 1 cycle maybe so that you have enough time to get your DH's spermatocle checked out. U can do another sperm count in the mean time and see if there is any improvement at all.

Ginger Have you had better results with IUI before? You need a slightly different approach with next IUI to increase your eggs I would imagine. IVF also isn't a bad idea if you can afford the time and the money. Cause you get a lot more stimmulation so you produce more eggs. In anyway having one more IUI will not make a big difference to your egg quality or number cause in case it doesn't work out you can start an IVF cycle straight after. So the time loss is nothing. I think it would be a good idea to go for IVF if your next IUI doesn't work though cause your ovaries can only produce what they can after that.

Loads of hugs and kisses to all 4 of you :dust::dust::dust:

Jo some medication does interfere with fertility. I think it's a good idea if you called your clinic and find out. Paracetamol is ok on women but I don't know what it does to men. Also overheated balls is really not good. Laptops, hot baths, too tight trousers. They just need to keep it airy down there. So you're avoiding ginger huh? :)) What are you now a brunette? Ahh MA knows a good trick how to lie down. I can't remember lie on your back first than on your tummy or sthg. MA can u tell us if u are lurking? Otherwise u need to stalk her in the other thread.

AFM I had my scan this morning. 14 mature looking eggs on one side, 3-4 on the other so it's looking pretty good. I'm really hungry all the time, the eggs must be eating away on my food :) Lol. I'm still at the first week of stimms and the numbers can change but the dr expects to have a good result. i am slightly polysystic so I hope all don't grow really fast and not mature enough (What happened last time) They are keeping me on a really low dose. Plus I'm starting bb asprin and heparine injections tonight to get my lining more receptive. Our scans are really early 7.30 am so I get quite tired and loopy during the day. Sorry if I missed out anyone. xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Jocr- Yes I am really lucky that my dh is all about those vitamins and never forgets to take them, he said he really wants a baby and he's willing to do his part.

Ginger- It's nice to seek others opinions but ultimately you have to do what is best for you and do what you feel in your heart. I know you will make the right decision for you. I hope those tornado's miss you guys! Please keep us posted and stay as safe as possible

Lava- I'm praying for you just as I pray for myself, I pray that we can stay positive and have peace. When I feel negativity creeping in I just thank God for the healthy baby I know that he is going to bless me with, it helps me. you seem like a person that belives in prayer so find what works for you. I'm rooting for you.

Missyt- I'm so sorry that you had a melt down and thats perfectly ok we all need to do that at some point to release all of the stress. I'm really glad that your dh has decided to go to the dr, maybe you will get some info that will put your mind at ease. 

Skye- Wow you have lots of follies, it's looking good!!!! How do you feel physically with all of those follies?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - just wanted to check in a little...

I am so sorry for the BFNs lately - I wish I could hug you all. 

Ginger, here's my two cents on what to do next: take a break for just one month while you decide what to do next. You are not going to go into menopause in the space of one month, and your DH is not going to suddenly run out of sperm. What you will gain, though, is the emotional space to make a solid decision about what to do next. Making that decision in between cd1 and cd3 is near impossible, while you're having to simultaneously deal with the grief and disappointment of another BFN coming after a long string of BFNs. Making a major life decision while you're completely emotionally spent and bankrupt is not a good place to be. My counselor even says we should all consider the occasional break _as a part of our treatment_, not a break. I can really only speak from my personal experience, but I feel a whole lot less desperate and more refreshed and re-energized after taking this break. And desperate is not a good basis for making solid decisions. But in the end, as Missy said, it's your decision, and you and your DH together know what's right for you.

AFM, well our one month break is turning into two months. Back on cd7 and again on cd11, I had post-coital spotting. Not a lot, but definitely there. I haven't had that in over 10 years. I went for my annual exam and pap smear (I was due for that anyway) and my OB/Gyn said my cervix looked perfectly normal and he suspected it was uterine bleeding, not cervical, and he recommended a saline infusion sonogram to check for fibroids/polyps. (I had an HSG as part of my recurrent mc workup last year but not an SIS. The HSG was totally normal.) My RE agreed, so I have that scheduled for Monday. Trying my best NOT to freak out, but my brain is so good at running away with all the worst-case-scenario worries.... And it means no IUI this month, but I'd rather get it checked out than go ahead with an IUI just in case something shows up that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Jocr

HA - We must have the same kind of 'What if'?' brain. You can do it, lots of positive thoughts going out to you. Best to get checked out and maybe you can just see this as another month off as such. Good luck for Monday :hugs:

Skyle - you go girl...all those lovely eggs waiting to give you your BFP hopefully this month is your month. 
My acupuncturist says Im blood deficient (could be scant amount of blood for the lining) how does baby asprin help with the lining please, does it make it thicker? 
I will try any funny positions to get my BFP :rofl:

Lava - the in laws drove me bloody bonkers as usual the gits. I have never known people that can stess me out so easily and so frequently. Wish they lived a lot further away. But thanks for asking.
Did quite a bit DTD this last few days so with any luck we might have lift off. Will test around the 27th (whilst on a mini break).
Lots of luck and :dust: for friday.

Missyt - Thanks. Well she said that if there is any probs in the tubes then there is no point doing IUI. I dont know how correct or normal that is. She just said that if they find any probs in the tubes I will be refered for IVF. as you know the fertility experts dont seem to give out much info do they.

Brought some spirulina today as my acupuncture lady said it will help with lining my uterus, anyone else on this? Looks vile but its worth a go.

Big hugs to everyone and tons of :dust::dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - just wanted to check in a little...
> 
> I am so sorry for the BFNs lately - I wish I could hug you all.
> 
> Ginger, here's my two cents on what to do next: take a break for just one month while you decide what to do next. You are not going to go into menopause in the space of one month, and your DH is not going to suddenly run out of sperm. What you will gain, though, is the emotional space to make a solid decision about what to do next. Making that decision in between cd1 and cd3 is near impossible, while you're having to simultaneously deal with the grief and disappointment of another BFN coming after a long string of BFNs. Making a major life decision while you're completely emotionally spent and bankrupt is not a good place to be. My counselor even says we should all consider the occasional break _as a part of our treatment_, not a break. I can really only speak from my personal experience, but I feel a whole lot less desperate and more refreshed and re-energized after taking this break. And desperate is not a good basis for making solid decisions. But in the end, as Missy said, it's your decision, and you and your DH together know what's right for you.
> 
> AFM, well our one month break is turning into two months. Back on cd7 and again on cd11, I had post-coital spotting. Not a lot, but definitely there. I haven't had that in over 10 years. I went for my annual exam and pap smear (I was due for that anyway) and my OB/Gyn said my cervix looked perfectly normal and he suspected it was uterine bleeding, not cervical, and he recommended a saline infusion sonogram to check for fibroids/polyps. (I had an HSG as part of my recurrent mc workup last year but not an SIS. The HSG was totally normal.) My RE agreed, so I have that scheduled for Monday. Trying my best NOT to freak out, but my brain is so good at running away with all the worst-case-scenario worries.... And it means no IUI this month, but I'd rather get it checked out than go ahead with an IUI just in case something shows up that needs to be addressed.

Hey Petal, 

Must be the month for random spotting - I'd better get myself to the doctor too - although seeing a GP I doubt very much that they'll do anything! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey Petal,
> 
> Must be the month for random spotting - I'd better get myself to the doctor too - although seeing a GP I doubt very much that they'll do anything! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday xxx

I was going to pm you about it but I wanted to post about it as well and figured you might very well come out of lurking to comment on it! :winkwink: I don't really know what to make of it. The OB/Gyn didn't seem overly concerned about it but thought it was worth checking out in light of our infertility. Plus, he may very well have been trying to stay calm for my sake... I was sobbing before he even came into the exam room. It was my first time back to that office since my last mc and I didn't think that would be a problem but it was. When the nurse took my vitals I told her my bp was going to be high because I was so upset and it was - 150/100! So yeah, the dr was working hard to help me calm down so he may have downplayed any concerns he had over the spotting. He kind of said that if I was 10 years younger it was probably one thing and they would do this; if I was 10 years older it was probably this other thing and they would do that... since I was in the middle he wasn't really sure what to make of it but since we're ltttc let's check it out just in case. If you haven't gone to the dr about it, I would recommend it just in case... besides, then they'll be able to compliment you on your fabulous weight loss! :happydance:

Jo, baby aspirin acts as a blood thinner, so the theory is that it increases blood flow to the uterus (as well as every other organ) and helps make the lining thicker. But before you start taking it, be sure to speak with a pharmacist or dr and be completely honest about every pill/supplement/herbal you're taking so they can make sure you won't have any drug interactions. 

As for IUI/IVF and your tubes, you're absolutely right. IVF was invented as a way for women with blocked tubes to have a baby - before IVF they were told they could never have children. It completely bypasses the tubes. Eggs are harvested directly from your ovaries, fertilized in the lab, and the embryos are then deposited directly in your uterus. For IUI to work, you have to have at least one tube open. So that's why they suggested you may go straight to IVF depending on what they find during your lap.


----------



## missyt

Skye, you have so many healthy big follies! You must be so excited. It sounds like your body is reacting very well to the medication. I'm excited to hear about your progress each day.

Jocr, my in-laws drive me nuts too. They totally stress me out as well. I limit my time around them and luckily DH understands. He said he would move close to my family but not his. Hopefully all the DTDing will bring you a BFP.

HA, you have some wonderful advice for Ginger. I agree that it helps to take a break. This is all so stressful and we really end up being so hard on ourselves more than anything. It sounds like you are more relaxed being on your break. I know I'm going to take at least a month break before any next steps. Wishing you good news for your appointment on Monday.

AFM, I made a follow up appointment with the doc for May 2nd. Since my 3rd IUI didn't work, he wants to talk about other options. We aren't sure if we are going be diagnosed at male factor now since DH's numbers were never great to begin with and his sperm count has only gotten worse. I wish I didn't have almost two weeks to wait and hear what he is going to say.


----------



## HappyAuntie

One more thing, Jo - If I were you, I'd be a little wary of an acupuncurist who says you're "blood deficient." What does that even mean? You obviously aren't blood deficient or you'd be dead! :wacko: 

Alternative medicine can be a wonderful thing. I see a chiropractor when my back hurts because he cracks my joints and I feel better. But I don't go to him because I'm trying to have a baby. I go to yoga every week because it calms me down and makes me feel strong. But I don't expect it to help me get pregnant. Acupuncture has been scientifically proven to help a few specific things and I know tons of women who use it because it feels good and relaxes them. But please be careful. I know you're waiting on your lap so yours is not a case of delaying a proven treatment in order to pursue an alternative therapy. And I certainly don't want you to feel I'm picking on you. :hugs: But there are people who will delay or avoid going to a medical dr or seeking a proven medical treatment because they are trying an alternative treatment, and that can have very real consequences in terms of time lost, money lost, and sometimes (in cancer patients, for example) life lost. 

Same goes for herbs and supplements. Please remember, ladies, that vitamins/supplements/herbs are not like prescription drugs. Prescription drugs have to be tested and retested and retested for safety, for efficacy, for side effects, for drug interactions, etc before they can be put on the market and sold to the general public. The tests are reviewed by independent scientists, people who have nothing to do with the manufacture or sale of the drug. They are continuously checked and monitored to make sure that they are manufactured to contain the exact same thing in every single tablet/capsule. They are subject to constant review. It's not a perfect system - we all know of drugs that were thought to be safe and later discovered to be dangerous. But those drugs are in the very small minority. For the most part the system works very well. A drug cannot be sold until it is proven to work and proven to be safe. Scientific study, independent review.

Vitamins/supplements/herbs are treated very differently. Lots of them have been scientifically studied and reviewed over time (the basics, like vitamins A, B, C, D, calcium, iron, etc - the ones everyone's heard of). But none of them are regulated by the FDA or any other governing body. The only studies done on them, if any are done at all, are done by the manufacturers themselves, people who have a vested interest in convincing you to buy them by convincing you that they work. They are not required to be monitored to ensure that every single pill contains the same drugs in the same amount and no contaminants. They are not required to be studied for harmful side effects or drug interactions. Any product can be sold by anyone or any store without ever having to prove that it is safe or prove that it works.

Most people will have no physical harm in taking any vitamins/supplements/herbs. But to be safe, please be completely honest with your dr and your pharmacist about absolutely everything you are taking. There are some really well-known interactions between some popular herbs and common prescription drugs that can reduce the efficacy of the prescription drug or even create an increase in dangerous side effects. (For example, check out this chart here for some of the more common interactions.) 

<stepping down off my soapbox>

Sorry for the rant, ladies. I just want you all to be safe, healthy, and successful. There's a whole lot of people, an entire industry out there who know we're desperately longing for a child and who prey upon that by offering us products and treatments for sale but who can offer no scientific proof that they work, only anecdotal evidence, and they are all too happy to take our money in exchange for the hope it gives us.


----------



## skye2010

HA, I'm really glad that you are still posting here. It's great to have your wisdom back ;)
I am really quite sceptical about these herbal stuff too exactly for the reason you have explained so well. I hope you can get to the bottom of that bleeding quite fast. I'm happy for you that this time off has worked wonders on your psyche. I'm hoping you will be back with us soon. :hugs::hugs: By the way I hope you are all safe from these tornados. They really look scary.
Also thanx for the link. I am both on an immunosuppressant and blood thinners so will stay away from garlic and green tea.

Ginger I think HA' suggestion on taking a break makes sense. I felt the same thing for you but didn't have the heart to say it. It seems like you are getting all panicky not only with the TTc but also with the weather conditions. If you are in a stressed state (perhaps I got it wrong) it's better to delay the treatment cause you really need to feel positive when you are doing it.

Twinkle has your spotting been going on for so long? :shrug: Better get it checked out hun.

Jo did you have the dye test (HSG) which checks if the tubes are blocked? The lap checks the outside of the womb and the tubes for endometrisis, fibroids, scar tissue etc.

Missy, the wait is really what's annoying with all the TTC. It will go very quickly though :hugs::hugs: 

I had a really weird day yesterday. I had the most horrendous lose stomach. I think it is a combination of the milk and all the hormonal changes. I'm staying away from milk today. Just chicken and fish perhaps. I am super hungry all the time despite all this. Quite difficult to feed and satisfy these follies. It's like having an alien inside me :haha: Will have a blood scan in an hr so better get ready. 

XXX girls


----------



## Jocr

*Skye* - Yes I had the HSG and it was all clear, which is fab. So just waiting for the Lap next month, excited and scared at the same time. At least we will know one way or another what is (if anything) is going on in there. :thumbup:
Hope your tummy is better today.

*HA* - Thanks for all the info. 
Blood deficient - one of the things that apparently this could cause is a not so thick lining in my uterus. I am trying to see if my GP will refer me for a scan to check that for me as the fertility dr hasnt and wont test that. It does make me angry that the Dr wont test for basic things like the hostile sperm environment and womb lining. All things that dont cost too much in comparison to other treatments.
The main reason I have acu is to relax me and I also get cupping done on my shoulders which is really helping the aches and pains I get. 
I get anxious really easily and anything that helps with that is a god send.
It does get expensive though all of this stuff. :hugs:

Thanks *Missyt* - nice to know im not alone :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :hi::hi::hi:

I hope that you are all well! Beautiful weather here in the UK-makes a change!

I've been stalking last few days, didn't have anything conception wise to say... I think I'm CD9, so the frantic :sex: starts tomorrow... Wish me luck-I sooooo don't want to do IVF:nope::nope::nope:.

*Hi Skye-* Hope you're feeling a little bit better today, and sorry that you feel hungry. That must be a nightmare. But not long to go now, surely, and it WILL be worth it! All those follicles sound amazingly promising-hang on in there! :thumbup:

*Hello HA!* How are you?? I was interested to read your comments re. alternative therapy. I have no information whatsoever about herbs and pregnancy, but I know that when I was having acupuncture, I was the most relaxed I had ever been. I am a secondary school teacher, and it has occured to me already that my job may be having a detrimental effect on my ability to conceive, as I am permanently stressed. So, I found the acu really helpful for me... I just gave up temporarily as it was so expensive, but as I approach IVF, I may book in a few sessions to help me deal with it. Each to their own, I suppose! :winkwink: I hope the sonogram goes well for you on Monday-will be great to find out the problem! :thumbup:

*Hello MissyT* I'm so sorry you have to wait another two weeks for the appointment. You just want to get things moving-but I'm sure that May 2nd will be here before you know it! I am thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs:.

*Hi Twinkle* Hope you're okay? Did you get to the doctor's?

*Hi Jo* Hope you're feeling okay today, and looking forward to some time at your allotments later? May as well 'make hay while the sun shines!' :flower::flower: :friends:

*Hi FM* How are you? Hope you're okay? :hugs:

*Hi Ginger! * I really hope that you're okay and that the weather was okay-you were worried about Tuesday night-last night? I'm thinking of you. I hope you're feeling fairy settled about what to do next-it's all quite overwhelming and you don't know where to turn. I'm sure your gut instinct is the right one! I LOVED Ab Fab too and thought that Patsy was outrageous!! Dahling!!! Take care of yourself, and hoping you're okay...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Hi Lava* How are those four follices? The one on the left sounds promising! How are you feeling? I think you said IUI possibly on Friday-I really hope it goes well for you! Lots and lots of luck, and definitely lots of positive thinking! :hugs::flower:

*Hi LuvMyDoggies* How are you? Hope you're okay, hun? :hugs:

And a big hello to anybody I've missed! I'm sending you ALL a truckful of :dust::dust::dust: 

We ALL deserve our BFPs!!! Yessssirreeee!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Jocr, I had a pretty thin ling when I first went to the RE, but started taking one baby aspirin a day and it has improved tremendously. Try that perhaps to thickening your uttering lining.

Good luck Skye with your appt. Today. Hope your tummy feels better.

HA, I agree that yoga & acupuncture and other holistic methods are great de-stressors. I don't like the idea of needles so it's not for me. I prefer massage & yoga. My RE offers acupuncture at the clinic. But I have been warned to not take any vitamins/herbs/supplements without talking to the doctor.first and really he just wants me on prenatals & that baby aspirin. These treatments are expensive and I don't want to unintentionally undermine the fertility protocol with approved supplements. Personally, I think this Board and all the lovely ladies on it do the most for my stress level.

I was disappointed with only 1 mature follies. Last time I had a leading one, but 2 others that were growing. This time all but one were antracal follies. Is the Femara even working if that's what I would produce on my own? I understand they don't want too many eggs with IUI b/c of multiples, but I wish the meds were giving me an edge. I really want one of the IUIs to work. No smiley face yet. Just waiting for the. Surge, but if don't get it in the morning, I do the trigger shot. So, Fri it is!!! Thanks for.the well-wishes everyone!!!


----------



## lavalux

I meant "unapproved" supplements. My spelling is atrocious when I compose on my smart phone. ;-)


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- previously when I took a break from injections the second month I had strange mid cycle bleeding, at first I thought it was af making her appearance but then it went away then a few days later I started to bleed again, never anything super heavy but enough that I needed to wear a liner. I called my RE and they scheduled me for blood work everything checked out fine he just said my body was readjusting to being off of the meds. That month I o'd really late and then 2 weeks later I had a normal period and was back on schedule. I don't know if this is what is going on with you but just thought I would share. I hope you get some relief, I had an SHG after having my fibroids removed and it was pretty similar to the HSG. Good luck FX for you.

Missyt- The waiting is so hard but I hope you get some answers so that you will know where to go next.

Sky- I hope your stomach is feeling much better and that those follies are growing growing growing!

Dwrgi- I'm here with my FX that you are going to get a BFP

Lava- Good luck, don't be discouraged, it only takes one follie! FX and praying for you.

AFM- Nothing much going on here just waiting to O.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies, just popped by to say I have decided this month, I am NOT going to be using OPK's or HPT's to feed my addiction. I am going cold turkey and feeling pretty positive, however I am only CD3, just plenty of bd.
Why does it all take so long???


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls!

Thank you all for your support & personal opinions. Its much more helpful to hear it from women who actually have lived it rather than just someone spouting off at the mouth. I did decide to try one more iui and if this one doesnt work Im sure a break will be in my future! The only thing is I had a 4month break just back in oct-jan(Ntnp, no ov kits or poas during those months) so I really felt I was ready to get back in the swing of things. The fs put me back on clomid this time with the injectables. He said I have 8-10 follies in there & so my reserve still looks good but getting those suckers to grow is another story!!! I did find out my endo thickness for the first time which he has always said "looks good" but this time said it was a little thin the past two cycles..no shocker that he's just now mentioning that. Its 4.57 anyone know what it should be? Isnt that the same thing as uterus lining?

Anyway Skye I hope you are feeling better. You just keep on feeding those follies..give them whatever they want so they'll cooperate with you!!! Yes it would be nice to break during this awful weather but unfortunately with as much as we get I could be on a break for years!!!

Dwrgi sending lots of sticky dust during the :sex: I will keep my fingers crossed that this is your lucky cycle. I really hope you dont have to do ivf either[-o&lt; Yes we survived the weather last night..thank you for asking! Up & down out of the bed to get in & out of the hallway with those hideous sirens so me & DH are a bit sleepy today. Storms the rest of the week but only 1 severe threat on fri/sat night.

Missy Im sorry for the wait. I hope it gives you time to build up your emotional state before getting back to it. I so look forward to the day you announce you bfp! Im thinking of you. Oh & my dr is doing my day10 bw/us & most likely iui earlier this time for fear that they waited to long last time. Funny how we sensed these things on our own isnt it!

Lava I know that one follie is so frustrating. For me & femara I had the 3 good size follies the cycle before last & this past time only had the one. Mind boggling! Im sending lots of prayers your & your follies way. Good luck with the iui.

HA & FM I think it is so kind for you to come out of lurking to give us all advice & encouragement. It shows how much you care & I know you both will be amazing mommies.

Jocr,Luv,Twinkle & Never(anyone heard from her?? did she have too much fun in vegas & decide to stay?) I hope you all are well. Thinking of you too!


----------



## gingerbread

Oh and also on the sheet I had the dr print out.. next to my endo thickness it says hyperechogenic. Has anyone ever heard of that? Ive been looking it up but not quite understanding what it means.


----------



## HappyAuntie

LeeC said:


> Hi Ladies, just popped by to say I have decided this month, I am NOT going to be using OPK's or HPT's to feed my addiction. I am going cold turkey and feeling pretty positive, however I am only CD3, just plenty of bd.
> Why does it all take so long???

:happydance: I LOVE NOT POAS!!! :happydance: Seriously, ditching all that was the best thing I ever did. TTC was way less stressful for me before I started OPKs - got pg twice without them, just by knowing roughly which week to bd a lot. (I started using them only b/c my RE made me, so I could start progesterone at 3dpo every month.) But then my cycles are really regular, so not using them was easy for me - I know women with irregular cycles kind of have to use OPKs to know when they ovulate. Good luck to you! :thumbup: I hope it helps your peace of mind this month. :hugs:




FutureMommie said:


> HA- previously when I took a break from injections the second month I had strange mid cycle bleeding, at first I thought it was af making her appearance but then it went away then a few days later I started to bleed again, never anything super heavy but enough that I needed to wear a liner. I called my RE and they scheduled me for blood work everything checked out fine he just said my body was readjusting to being off of the meds. That month I o'd really late and then 2 weeks later I had a normal period and was back on schedule. I don't know if this is what is going on with you but just thought I would share. I hope you get some relief, I had an SHG after having my fibroids removed and it was pretty similar to the HSG. Good luck FX for you.

Thanks, FM. I remembered you had some weird cycles after the meds but I didn't remember the specifics. I called my RE first when it happened and he's the one who recommended I go get my annual exam since I was due for it anyway. My #1 question was could it be related to the drugs and no one could really answer that - the RE nurse said that they see such a wide range of experiences in women coming off the drugs that they couldn't really say what's "normal". I really am trying to hang onto that possibility, though, that it's drug related and nothing to worry about. (I'm just so damned good at worrying! :dohh: )



lavalux said:


> I was disappointed with only 1 mature follies. Last time I had a leading one, but 2 others that were growing. This time all but one were antracal follies. Is the Femara even working if that's what I would produce on my own? I understand they don't want too many eggs with IUI b/c of multiples, but I wish the meds were giving me an edge. I really want one of the IUIs to work. No smiley face yet. Just waiting for the. Surge, but if don't get it in the morning, I do the trigger shot. So, Fri it is!!! Thanks for.the well-wishes everyone!!!

Lava, I felt exactly the same way - my first cycle with injectables produced only one. We all had to chalk that first month up to the learning curve, learning how my body would respond to the meds. The next month my RE doubled my dose and I produced 3 big juicy ones. IMO, since I ovulate just fine on my own, a medicated cycle producing 1 mature follie is a big giant waste of my money - I can do one egg for free without jabbing myself with a needle every night, thank you very much. So I completely understand your disappointment.

If I were you, I'd talk to the dr about changing drugs next month. Femara is a pill, right? According to this site, femara acts on your body in a similar way to clomid - it suppresses your production of estrogen (clomid blocks estrogen receptors) which then tricks your pituitary gland into producing more FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) than it normally would, which should get your ovaries to produce more than one follie. The injectables (follistim and gonal-f, for example) work differently - they skip the whole trick-your-pituitary step by just injecting extra FSH directly into your body, in addition to what your body is naturally pumping out already. That gives the dr a whole lot more control to adjust and fine-tune your dosage mid-cycle if your ovaries aren't responding enough (or if they're responding too well). It also avoids a lot of the unpleasant side-effects of estrogen suppression. I know the injectables are more expensive than clomid (don't know about femara) but for me the trade-off of better control and fewer side effects is totally worth it. (I use follistim.)


----------



## HappyAuntie

gingerbread said:


> I did find out my endo thickness for the first time which he has always said "looks good" but this time said it was a little thin the past two cycles..no shocker that he's just now mentioning that. Its 4.57 anyone know what it should be? Isnt that the same thing as uterus lining?

I may be remembering wrong, but I think 4.57 sounds just right for the start of your cycle.



gingerbread said:


> Oh and also on the sheet I had the dr print out.. next to my endo thickness it says hyperechogenic. Has anyone ever heard of that? Ive been looking it up but not quite understanding what it means.

:-k Well, just breaking the word down, it has to do with how much the sound waves (from the ultrasound) are bouncing back. Hyper = lots, echo = well, echo!, and genic = creating. Assuming that dense material bounces back more sound waves than less dense material (spongy maybe? can't think of a good word!), I would take that comment to mean your lining is dense. Now, what does that mean? idk! :haha: good, bad, unimportant? who knows?? :rofl: Honestly I'd say call your clinic and ask a nurse. :telephone: You wouldn't believe the questions I call to ask, and how often I do it. I figure that's why they're there, right? I'd rather have them think me slightly pesky (and neurotic :fool:) than be ignorant and worry and wonder.... 

Wow - while I was lurking, I forgot how much I liked smilies! :rofl:


----------



## gingerbread

HappyAuntie said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> I did find out my endo thickness for the first time which he has always said "looks good" but this time said it was a little thin the past two cycles..no shocker that he's just now mentioning that. Its 4.57 anyone know what it should be? Isnt that the same thing as uterus lining?
> 
> I may be remembering wrong, but I think 4.57 sounds just right for the start of your cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Oh and also on the sheet I had the dr print out.. next to my endo thickness it says hyperechogenic. Has anyone ever heard of that? Ive been looking it up but not quite understanding what it means.Click to expand...
> 
> :-k Well, just breaking the word down, it has to do with how much the sound waves (from the ultrasound) are bouncing back. Hyper = lots, echo = well, echo!, and genic = creating. Assuming that dense material bounces back more sound waves than less dense material (spongy maybe? can't think of a good word!), I would take that comment to mean your lining is dense. Now, what does that mean? idk! :haha: good, bad, unimportant? who knows?? :rofl: Honestly I'd say call your clinic and ask a nurse. :telephone: You wouldn't believe the questions I call to ask, and how often I do it. I figure that's why they're there, right? I'd rather have them think me slightly pesky (and neurotic :fool:) than be ignorant and worry and wonder....
> 
> Wow - while I was lurking, I forgot how much I liked smilies! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thank you so much you've been very helpful to me this week & I am going to call to see if theres any issues. I was wondering if your DH has any family here in LR and if the storms had affected them any? Its blowing like a hurricane out there right now and Im hoping my tons of oak trees stay standing!!! I know you said he lived here but I think left for college? Anyway thank you again & I love the smiles too & when bored have contemplated trying to write a whole paragragh using just those! Love!


----------



## skye2010

HappyAuntie said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> I did find out my endo thickness for the first time which he has always said "looks good" but this time said it was a little thin the past two cycles..no shocker that he's just now mentioning that. Its 4.57 anyone know what it should be? Isnt that the same thing as uterus lining?
> 
> I may be remembering wrong, but I think 4.57 sounds just right for the start of your cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Oh and also on the sheet I had the dr print out.. next to my endo thickness it says hyperechogenic. Has anyone ever heard of that? Ive been looking it up but not quite understanding what it means.Click to expand...
> 
> :-k Well, just breaking the word down, it has to do with how much the sound waves (from the ultrasound) are bouncing back. Hyper = lots, echo = well, echo!, and genic = creating. Assuming that dense material bounces back more sound waves than less dense material (spongy maybe? can't think of a good word!), I would take that comment to mean your lining is dense. Now, what does that mean? idk! :haha: good, bad, unimportant? who knows?? :rofl: Honestly I'd say call your clinic and ask a nurse. :telephone: You wouldn't believe the questions I call to ask, and how often I do it. I figure that's why they're there, right? I'd rather have them think me slightly pesky (and neurotic :fool:) than be ignorant and worry and wonder....
> 
> Wow - while I was lurking, I forgot how much I liked smilies! :rofl:Click to expand...

I don't normally quote but I have to quote this one casue it's realy funyy :) :haha:
I love the way you have a go at the scientific explanation :) which makes perfect sense. I think the lining is suppose to be thick but I don't know how thick. I will have a scan tomorrow so I can sneak into my file to compare or ask the dr if there is a chance.

Lava I didn't realise you are already so far down the treatment. Woow. Good luck for this hon. Don't worry about the one egg on this one cause as HA said it takes time for them to adjust the drugs for your body. Loads of good luck. If you are having the trigger tomorrow, do you have the insemination on Saturday. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Girls I'm super tired since I had to go to the clinic twice for blood scan today. And I have another scan tomorrow at 7.30 again. I'm just off to bed. I will catch up with all of u tomorrow. xxx

PS: Ginger I'm glad you made your decision. Through a storm as well, so I admire your dedicatioon. Welll done. It's much easier to just follow what's coming when you commit yourself to the tx. Good luck hon


----------



## HappyAuntie

gingerbread said:


> Thank you so much you've been very helpful to me this week & I am going to call to see if theres any issues. I was wondering if your DH has any family here in LR and if the storms had affected them any? Its blowing like a hurricane out there right now and Im hoping my tons of oak trees stay standing!!! I know you said he lived here but I think left for college? Anyway thank you again & I love the smiles too & when bored have contemplated trying to write a whole paragragh using just those! Love!

Thanks so much for asking! All his family is still in LR, but they're all ok so far. My SIL and our aunt and uncle were without power all weekend but their houses are all fine. Thanks for asking. CRAZY weather this spring! We had to hit the basement here in Indy last night during Dancing with the Stars - I was so mad it interrupted my favorite show! Stupid tornadoes! (We're totally fine, though. I guess I should be grateful for the little things, right? :haha:)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Skye, how much longer do you think you'll have to stim? When is retrieval? How do you feel this time compared to last time? (Aside from feeling bloated from all that milk, that is.) We're all pulling for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Thanks hon, I'm almost there I think. I probobly have 2-3 days to go for stims. Than have the trigger which is 36 hr wait. Tuesday Wednesday might be my collection. Will all be clear more in a couple of days time.
I am a lot more confidant this time cause this clinic is more comprehensive. The weather is unbelievably great (Thank God) in the last 2 weeks for London which puts me instantly on a good mood.
I am struggling a little with the milk cause I had a horrible diorrhea spell the other dat. So now I started adding lots of Protein powder into the milk and it doesn't taste nice. :( I'm also forcing myself to eat chicken, fish and eggs. All right for the first few days but I'm starting to get tired of this diet now. I'm keen to keep it up untill the very end, (I'm reminded it every few days )
This weekend is Easter :) Hurray and Happy Easter all :))
Next weekend our prince is tying the knot :) God bless ! Everyone's excited about that. It might be during my 2 ww. I will definitely snuggle in a sofa and watch :))
I'm going to take my doggies out for a walk in a minute. They deserve a bit of sunbathing too xxx

I did sneak into my file by the way but there were only results for the hormones. Didn't see anything about the lining.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I am way more excited about the royal wedding than I should be! :haha: But I have very distinct memories of getting up before dawn when I was 8 to watch Charles & Diana's wedding with my sisters, all crowded around the tv (back in the days before DVR, which I will definitely be using next week!).... I am not a girly-girl at all, but I am giddy about a royal wedding!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Bless you - I'm going to be camping in a barn in the middle of nowhere so won't see it!


----------



## lavalux

I remember getting up in the middle of the night to watch Charles & Diana's wedding too. For a little girl, living in Wisconsin, it was a fairytale dream unfolding before my very eyes. I'm excited for Prince William & Kate. They seem to work well together as they have developed a history & friendship as well as a romantic love. ;) I'm sort of a sap though! :)

Skye, good luck with the rest of the stims. Hope you are feeling a little better. I know that you can stick to your diet. Once you are pg, you can sit back and eat bon bons in bed! 

HA, 
Hope the weather has settled down in Indiana. We had bad thunderstorms yesterday, but it's clear for now.

AFM,
I just got my trigger shot today and will be back at the clinic in the morning for our IUI. For those who have done this before, will I feel totally normal afterward? Any cramping or nausea. Not sure what to expect. I have 2 good girlfriends coming in from Colorado & NYC and we are supposed to go our for a Girl's Night. I really want to go.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi Lava! I personally always feel fine after my iui's. I usually go home & lay on the couch with my feet up for an hour or two just as extra help(does nothing im sure) and then go about my business. Once or twice I felt very mild cramping/pinching feeling but nothing very noticeable. I went straight to a wedding shower after my first one & after another, relaxed a while and then went to play golf! Good luck to you..cant wait to hear how it went!!!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Ginger! That's great! Girl's Night Out here I come ... of course, it will be alcohol free but still fun! :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> AFM,
> I just got my trigger shot today and will be back at the clinic in the morning for our IUI. For those who have done this before, will I feel totally normal afterward? Any cramping or nausea. Not sure what to expect. I have 2 good girlfriends coming in from Colorado & NYC and we are supposed to go our for a Girl's Night. I really want to go.

Totally normal - no different than having a pap smear. Like Gingerbread, though, I usually go home and lie on the couch for a bit but that's totally out of my paranoia - the clinic tells me very specifically that there are no restrictions following an IUI. The trigger shot, though, makes my nipples hurt worse than the ever did in either pregnancy so watch out for that! 

Good luck!! It's exciting and scary and nerve-wracking all at the same time!


----------



## skye2010

Good luck tomorrow Lava :dust::dust: :kiss: Hope u get to go to the girls night out too :))) A bit of fun wold help the bb making :)

I vaguely remember the royal wedding, but I remember that all my friends wanted a white dress with puff sleeves afterwards. :)) I'm really excited about the wedding. I would have liked to camp outside the cathedral if I was younger. Just like our current president David Cameron did for Lady Di and Charles :) Isn't that sweet.


----------



## missyt

Ginger, I'm glad you made your decision. I've been going back and forth before we go see the doc for our follow up after our 3. I looked at DH last night and he looked so handsome it made me want to go for 4 plus. Screw what the doctor says, like the nurse said, its my choice. Wishing you the best and go for what you think is right. You gut instinct may be all you need.

Skye, I lurk each day waiting for your posts. I'm stalking your IVF protocol. I so want this to be your cycle and get your BFP. I feel like you are giving all of us hope in the IVF department.

Lava, IUI isn't all that bad. Like HA and Ginger said, its kind of like a pap and you are on your way. The only reason I took the day off was because my clinic is an hour and a half away and between the drive and wait for the procedure that is more than half a day at work. You will be fine. Enjoy your time with your GF's. If its one thing I regret in this TTC process, its the fact that I hold back on enoying the thing I used too. If I had one bit of advice, meet up with your friends, offer to be the DD if you don't wan't to drink, but one won't hurt you. Enjoy your weekend and don't dwell on the whole process. It'll drive you nuts.

All you Brit girls, so excited about the royal wedding. And yes, I remember Charles and Diana and how beautiful she looked. So telling of how we are all the same age. Its actually very refreshing to know that.

AFM, AF is almost gone. I'm not sure if I want to get any OPK. I kind of like HA advice on that. My neice was messaging me on FB and she made me cry. She said she missed me and loved me and felt like I should be her mom. I have always felt a bond with my sweet girl. I wish I had a girl like her.


----------



## HappyAuntie

:hugs: Missy :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
You will be an amazing mom one day despite the struggles you experience now to become pregnant, but what an amazing blessing to have a loving niece that wishes you were her mom. That made me tear up reading your post this morning. I can relate. I have an 11 year old god-daughter and she brings me such joy. There is nothing better than ringing the doorbell to spend time with her family and you can hear from inside her excited announcement that I've arrived and she and her little brother fighting to open the door for me then giving me giant hugs! ;) 

I'm about to head out for the IUI. I'm excited. Thanks everyone for reassuring me yesterday. The anxiousness is all about the unexpected, not so much the procedure itself. 

So glad that it is Friday!!!!!


----------



## missyt

Lava, thinking of you and praying for you on your IUI this morning. I'm glad you know how I feel on the neice thing. Sami is 12 so she is close to your goddaughter's age. The thing that freaks me out is that she looks EXACTLY like me. My brother is her dad. Both her parents have dark hair and dark eyes. She has blond hair and green eyes like me. We even have the same skin tone. You will be a great mom too. FX'd this IUI will make you a mom. Enjoy your weekend and sending lots of babydust your way.


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey ladies :hi:

Trying to catch up on everything so sorry if I miss you out or get it wrong...I have to be quick as OH will be back soon and I have promised to not spend as much time obsessing about TTC :haha:

Lava...good luck today hun

Skye...lots of follies if I remember...good luck with the trigger hun

MissyT...go girl! Screw what they want, it's about what you and you DH want

Jo, Gingerbread, Dwrgi, LUV and Lee :hi: can't remember where you guys are in your cycle I'm so sorry but hope you're doing ok?

HA...nice to see you back out of lurking :hugs:

FM...glad you're feeling positive, always seems that way before the O'ing time and onwards grrrrr!! :hugs:

Carole...hope you're doing ok
 
Twinkle....way to go on the weight loss...that's my next nission too!

AFM:
Had a fab time in Vegas and was just what we both needed. I did have a very emotional day on the 16th, tested and got a BFN, saw a fab show and a song got me emotional, was gutted at not having BFP to give to OH on the 17th as it was our 5 year anniversary and two months on since we found out we had MC. I really wanted to watch the Bellagio water fountains on the last evening as I think they are amazing and wantetd to watch an hours worth (only come every 15 mins). The first time in Vegas I watched them and the song "time to say goodbye" came on and I was emotional although I had no attachment to the song athat point. In January of 2010, my very dear auntie passed away and my parents chose that song for her funeral. The last two times I have been to Vegas, I have used the restrooms at the Bellagio and the fountains were on with that song whgich gave me goosebumps. I think they have around 50 songs and never in the same order so it was spooky that it happened that way.
Well as we arrived, OH said 'you're not going to ball are you' I said depends what song it is and guess what...it was time to say goodbye so yes I cried. I cried for my auntie, for my lost baby (who we had nicknamed Ginge from the off...didn't say before in case it offended anyone so sorry if it does offend) and the fact I should have bee 20 weeks pregnant.

Anyway, on the positive side, we had the much needed talk and I am so happy! OH has said that since the mc, it has made him realise more than ever that he wants us to have children and if it takes us longer then thats fine. Originally back in October, he said he didn't want to be an older dad and wanted to stop trying after he hit 40 (that's in June...two months time) so it's a relief that there is no cut off point. He also asked why I wasn't sticking my legs in the air so it was the right time to talk about O'ing and told him that there's only a small window and we missed some crucial points because he was tired. He know tells me he wants me to put it on the calendar so he knows we have to :haha: I told him it's not always that way but he said I have to tell him the calendar says so hopefully we will be DTD at all the crucial times. We did DTD two days before O, on the day of positive and following morning. I know they say two days after is also good but we missed that one. Still, I thought deep down we may have done enough 
but :shrug:

Anyway, hope that all made sense, love and hugs to all

A xXx


----------



## skye2010

Missy Awww! I hope you would have your little girl of your own one day and Sami and she can play together. It is so sweet to have a strong bond like that with a child. Children are very innocent, honest and sincere. It would be wonderful for all of us in this thread to have one of our own one day :hugs::hugs:

I'm sending you the same good wishes Lava :kiss::kiss: I hope the IUI would do the trick for you and we can be bump buddies :) :flower:

Luvvy your story about the song was so sweet. :hugs::hugs: I'm glad to hear that you had that heart to heart with your DH finally. This vacation seems to have worked wonders for you. You sound more at peace within yourself and that's what's most important in TTC . It gives you the energy and strength to keep going. :dust::dust:

I am an early bird nowadays because of my nasal spray at 6.30 am. I'm surprised I'm still on it. I think it supresses your ovulation so you can get the best stimmulation you can. I have been on a lower dose of medication this time but it has been going on for much longer. So slowly they built up more mature follicles. In my last IVF I didn't use the spray and dr quickly stimmulated my ovaries. I had 19 eggs collected but very little were mature and all bad quality. I am hoping and praying that this time it will be different.

I'm almost at the end of stimms. Last night they instructed me not to take any stim meds and just keep with the blood thinners and water/milk combo. I have a blood test and scan at 8.30 than I have to wait around for the 2nd set of bloods. They might tell me to trigger very soon. (tnt or tomorrow) I'm really excited and starting to be a bit nervous. My waistline has really grown, can't fit most of my trousers at the moment. :haha: 

The other thread I follow for IVF girls who cycle at the same clinic for March/April has an unbelievable success rate. there is a lot more BFP's than BFN's. We get a BFP almost every 2-3 days. It's really refreshing to see all these BFP's all of a sudden. I really hope that it isn't so good to be true and I would fall into the minority. :wacko:

I'm quite fed up with all the protein I'm trying to force down my gob these days. Last night I ordered a burger, had a bite and than had to give up. I'm salivating for leeks, aubergines, spinach and the veggie soups. 

Thank you girls for all the encouragement. Lot's of sticky fairy dust and baby vibes to all you good friends on this post :dust::dust:


----------



## lavalux

That is awesome news, Skye! 

My IUI was a breeze. DH and I BD after we got home and this morning for good measure. Now I wait & go back May 6th for a blood test. I think he was inspired by his post-wash sperm count at 47 million and the doctor telling him the Conception RX is working. I didn't write down the previous number but apparently the overall volume stayed the same but the concentration of mobile sperm increased. I think his numbers are good if pretty typical, but hes feeling like a rockstar.so that's good. ;-) I only had one mature follies but it only takes one. I asked the doctor is we needed to do another cycle whether we could add in injwctibles and he said no ... stick with Femara, but I don't understand why they wouldn't want to help me get another follies in the running at 39 year old. Anyway, hopefully we won't news to worry about that. Sorry if I've posted similar thoughts in previous posts but I'm mulling over lots of things in my head. Thanks for listening again.


----------



## skye2010

Lava they might up your dosage of Femara and stimmulate longer to achieve other eggs. I'm glad that your Dh had the confidence boost :) I hope your one egg and DH's super sperm does the miracle this month :)


----------



## padbrat

OK Ladies... help!

It has been nearly 2 weeks since I had the operation to take my baby away.... why am I still feeling so negative and angry? I was never like that with any of the others....

I have got to the point where I am old and tired and broken.... Hubby says that we should just accept and get on with life... I so want to but I am soooo angry.... I was watching the news and it had big old pregnant Mariah Carey on it and I just went nuts. I know I should wait patiently for the test results and then see what my specialist says and then if it all seems OK try and get pregnant again... if not accept it. 

I just can't. I am so angry.


----------



## padbrat

yeah and like getting pregnant is soooo easy right? NOT!


----------



## Neversaynever

padbrat said:


> OK Ladies... help!
> 
> It has been nearly 2 weeks since I had the operation to take my baby away.... why am I still feeling so negative and angry? I was never like that with any of the others....
> 
> I have got to the point where I am old and tired and broken.... Hubby says that we should just accept and get on with life... I so want to but I am soooo angry.... I was watching the news and it had big old pregnant Mariah Carey on it and I just went nuts. I know I should wait patiently for the test results and then see what my specialist says and then if it all seems OK try and get pregnant again... if not accept it.
> 
> I just can't. I am so angry.



Code:

Padbrat hun :hugs: I've often thought about you over the last couple of weeks :flower:

You're feeling completely normal in this nasty and shi**y situation and it is hard to try and get over it/move on. I had my loss two months ago and last weekend I had a real meltdown. I had to go and buy a friends baby a present when all I could think about was I should be buying bits for MY baby. 

Unfortunately for the men, they will never truly understand how we feel as it affects the women physically as well as emotionally. They just want to fix the problem and as they can't, they want to move on and carry on. 

Sending you big hugs :friends: and if you want to pm me, feel free at anytime :flower:

Andrea xXx


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> OK Ladies... help!
> 
> It has been nearly 2 weeks since I had the operation to take my baby away.... why am I still feeling so negative and angry? I was never like that with any of the others....
> 
> I have got to the point where I am old and tired and broken.... Hubby says that we should just accept and get on with life... I so want to but I am soooo angry.... I was watching the news and it had big old pregnant Mariah Carey on it and I just went nuts. I know I should wait patiently for the test results and then see what my specialist says and then if it all seems OK try and get pregnant again... if not accept it.
> 
> I just can't. I am so angry.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh honey, I wish I could hug you for real. 

It's _only _been two weeks. Of _course _you're still hurting. This loss feels different to you because it _was _different - for the first time you saw a heartbeat and felt some hope that this time might be different - ANY woman in your shoes would do the same. 

Grief knows no clock or calendar. It just takes as long as it takes. It hurts as long as it hurts. Allow yourself to feel that hurt and that pain. Feelings are something to have, not something to judge. There is no certain time when you "should" feel better by, just allow yourself to grieve as long as you need to grieve. 

Hubby needs time to hurt and grieve as long as he needs to, too. I would encourage you both not to make any final decisions regarding future plans for a while why you're still in the depths of your pain. Any decisions you make right now will be clouded in grief and emotion. 

As for pregnant celebs, my first reaction is to say sod 'em all. But if it helps, remember that their roads to motherhood are not as smooth and easy as the media would have us think. Mariah Carey had a miscarriage a few years before this pregnancy and has publicly admitted how difficult that was for her and her husband. On top of that, given that she's 41 and now pregnant with twins, I would bet a million dollars that she used IUI or more likely IVF to get pregnant (though most celebs for some reason never own up to having help getting pg). Celine Dion went thru something like 6 rounds of IVF and a miscarriage or two before carrying her twins to term. And Kelly Preston (John Travolta's wife) gave birth at 48 - virtually no way that happens without IVF and donor eggs. While I completely understand their desire to keep private matters private, it certainly sets us normal people up with completely unrealistic expectations of what ttc and pregnancy will be like. So when you see pregnant celebs, try and remember they have a whole huge story behind their efforts to get pregnant that we will likely never know about. When it comes to ttc, they are just as human as the rest of us are. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You will not always feel as sad and angry as you do right now. I promise you that. The grief and pain will always be a part of your life story, but they will lessen with time and the edge will wear off and you will not feel this way forever. I promise. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello ladies, sorry it has been awhile. I guess, I just got really down and didn't want to bring that on any of you. I really convinced myself that this could be my month. I usually get af symptoms way before and this month, I didn't. So I thought "maybe" I poas like a mad woman. I was sure it was positive. I got my hopes up, dh's hopes up...turns out it was the evap line on an internet cheapie. I even ran out and bought an expensive digital, just so it could tell me 'not pregnant',:cry: and I started spotting today which means :witch: is on her way. I'm so scared to ever poas again for the mere fact that it will say :bfn: or Not Pregnant.](*,) It feels like bfp's just happen to other people.( I no thats not true-but it feels true at the mo) I know i'm ranting- and for that I apologize.

I hope all of you had a nice Easter weekend.:bunny::bunny: I slaved in the kitchen all day to prepare a really nice dinner for my Mom and dh. Tonight, I said wtf...and had some champagne:wine::wine: I even baked a cake that was in a lamb cake mold and frosted it because that made me smile. :)

Hi Jocr, Happy Auntie, Dwrgi, Ske2010 ( sounds like your moving right along with your treatment) lava (fingers crossed that your iui brings you your bfp) Hi Missyt (glad that your dh's sister is realizing not to put the pressure on you and that it's other issues) Hi futuremommie, Twink, Gingerbread
Welcome home!!! Never, I love vegas and watching the bellaggio fountain. We were there last summer, we stayed at paris and I got to watch the fountain every 15 min from my hotel window) Hi Lynnb, MommysAngel

Padbrat, I'm so sorry about your loss. I can't even begin to understand what you are going through. I also get frustrated seeing celebs with their babybumps...I realize they go through hard times but they have the financial means to get pregnant that a lot of us don't have.

Lastly, dh and I went to a funeral on wed last week. A co-worker of his passed suddenly from a heart attack- he was only 51. Gone too young and way too soon. We were shocked and very sad. Dh worked with him for more than 2 yrs, a few years ago. We drove up to Santa Maria, which is 2 hours from us. (we live in Moorpark, CA) in between Simi Valley and Thousand Oaks.

I'm praying that we all get our bfp's soon. I think about all of you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat sweetie, what you have been through is a big challenge to overcome emotionally. I agree with HA that this time it was different for you because of the heartbeat and everybody here along with you got so excited and happy. Your grief will take its time. You can't ignore it unfortunately and just sit tight and let yourself heal. Be kind to yourself and DH, it's very normal to feel this way. 
On Mariah Carey I have a few words to add. I felt revolted when I saw those pictures. The woman is a meat head in fact and those pictures are really tasteless. I am sure that those are IVF babies too. But she is one of those celebrities who live in a fantasy bubble. She used to have her pictures taken with dogs and cats that didn't belong to herself just to look cute, while she was throwing coffee at her PA's face just cause it wasn't warm enough.
Those pictures were erotic in a vulgar way as if sending a msg to the whole world "Yeah see, we bonk like rabbits all the time and that's how we got the babies" How can you share such private picts in a tabloid magazine with the whole world? I felt like writing a letter to the magazine when I saw those. She didn't get those babies naturally and the picts are extremely insenitive and vulgar.
I know that she was actually gagging for babies for a while. So was JLO rummaging all the baby stores for a good few years before she got her obviously IVF babies. Nicole Kidman tried for ages and it can't be all natural at 44, but she was at least not insensitive about it, especially to her baby. She tried her best to keep the baby and herself out of the media light in a dignified manner. Celine Dion had her first son IVF and the second time the twins also by IVF after a long struggle and lot's of IVF rounds cause her husband had Cancer treatment before. But she was sincere and sweet enough to share her struggle so we could all get inspired. The list goes on. We are a generation that made to believe technology can solve all of our problems. Media and the press like to cash in on success stories rather than failures. That's why it was such a shock for me to find out even with an IVF a baby was a miracle and nowhere near a done deal. Just because these people have money and fame they don't have miraculously happy lives at all. 

You are in my thoughts. I'm glad that you come here and write about your pain. It means that you have started the healing process.I am sending you loads of hugs and good healing vibes. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

LeeC- enjoy your cycle without the craziness of opks

missyt- sending hugs your way, are you taking a break from IUI's this cycle?

Never- glad vegas was fabulous, I've always wanted to go there. Sounds like you and your dh had a great talk and so happy that he has decided to keep going.

Skye- so excited for you, I've been worndering how you've been feeling with all of those follies growing in there. I know this is going to be it for you, when is retreival? Love the positive attitude.

Lava- Glad your IUI went off without a hitch and that conception worked for your dh, its always an ego booster when they find out that they have lots of swimmers, My dh had 51 million and he was so happy, he's 48 so I guess I understand. You should ask why your Re doesn't want to use injections, don't be too shy to ask, with as much as we go thru, I'm sure he/she will be more than happy to anwer your question.

Padrat- I agree with the other ladies, in that greiving has no time limit, allow yourself to greive what you are feeling is naturally especially when you have experienced loss.:hugs:

Luv- So sorry that you have been feeling down, sometimes in this process you feel like everyone around you is getting pg except you, I know the feeling, I wish I had the magic words to make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

I triggered last night so egg collection is tomorrow morning :) I'm really swollen and bloated. Had a walk in the park earlier on (the weather is unbelievably warm) but I almost passed out in the car on the way back. I think I overheated suddenly. So I decided to chill out on the sofa for the rest of the day and we'll see the score tomorrow :) I hope I am a good Easter Bird. :)
Happy Easter all.
Double huge hugs for Padbrat who seems to need it most right now. xxxx

BTW Luvy your efforts of making a lamb shaped cake gave me a huge smile. Good girl :) haahaaha.... Attach a pict if u can xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey ladies - just wanted to pop in and let you know my SIS went fine and my uterus is apparently completely normal. Still no apparent explanation for my abnormal bleeding. Frustrating, but better than finding something wrong, I suppose. :shrug: My FS even said that my uterus looks fine "for whatever we end up needing to do" - I took that to mean that if we end up moving on to IVF, my body can take it. Still hoping that the IUIs will be successful and it will be a moot point, though....

Skye, so excited you triggered last night! take it easy - get some good doggie snuggles in until you get those ovaries deflated tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 - Good luck for tomorrow, hope you have some really nice eggs for collection

HappyAuntie - Good news about your SIS

luvmydoggies - So sorry the :witch: is on her way, please try & stay positive, I'm sure that your BFP will happen, it's just a matter of time & don't worry about ranting, that's what we're all here for.

LeeC - Good luck with not POAS

Jocr - How is the spirunlina?

Dwrgi - Hope you made the most of the long weekend :sex: :winkwink:

lavalux - Finger crossed your IUI works

Missyt - Sorry AF showed but you will make a wonderful mummy one day. 

FutureMommie - How are you huni?

twinkle1975 - Has your spotting stopped & did you see your Dr about it? 

Gingerbread - So glad you've decided to try 1 more IUI, fingers & toes crossed it works this time

LeeC - Sorry AF showed up today.

Padbrat - Sending you :hugs:

Neversaynever - Glad you had a good time in Vegas, hoping that this is your month

Hi to anyone I've missed

AFM - I got faint line on IC this morning, so going to test again every day this week to make sure that the lines get darker but need to phone EPU tomorrow & see what they advise


----------



## lavalux

Hello to all. I hope that everyone had a lovely Easter.

Just wanted to pop in and say that I appreciate the comments made about older celebrity moms. A good friend's mom knows Celine Dion and teaches one of her children at this private school in Florida. She says that Celine is the sweetest, most unassuming woman - so different from her diva persona on stage. She wears no makeup and is very natural, and kind to everyone. I wish more celebrities would talk about the challenging path they took to motherhood, but I also understand their need for privacy. I think that is why Mariah Carey is so irritating because she begs for attention and it's all fake. I'm sure she's thrilled to be a mom, but she comes off so smug, it's sickening to watch.

There is a Walk Of Hope - Shattering the Silence of Infertility, taking place in Grant Park near my home in Atlanta on May 14th. The walk benefits Resolve - the National Infertility Association. My husband and I are going to walk and invite a few friends. For those of you in the Atlanta area who may be lurking, you can find more info at www.resolve.org/atlwalk. I wish more people would talk about this problem openly, but even I don't want my co-workers, boss, dad, relatives, and some friends to know about what we are doing so I feel a bit torn. I think that once I have a baby, it will be easier to talk about, but right now, I feel emotionally raw.

On Friday, hours after my IUI, I had dinner with a friend from NYC. She has mentored a girl from a high-risk neighborhood in her hometown for many years. Last week, this girl who is 18 years old discovered that she and her bf are pregnant. She asked my friend to adopt the baby, but since she is single, a news anchor who travels internationally for work, she declined. My friend talked to me about it and asked if we would be interested in adopting the baby. I chatted with the girl on facebook on Saturday. She is a high school cheerleader, into photography, beautiful ... has virtually no parental support, living with her bf, and very scared. She was seriously considering adoption and asked me lots of questions, but then her bf got back in town yesterday and encouraged her to have the abortion and be done with it. I truly feel for the girl, but despite all reason, I let myself feel the slightly excited at the prospect. At 39 & 47, my husband and I will have a very difficult time adopting an infant without special needs. DH was on board too and said we could pursue it if she was interested in giving the baby up for adoption. Of course, I am not supposed to be invested at all in this girl's decision, and I am letting it go, but I must admit to y'all that this whole thing has been tugging on my heartstrings this weekend. So many young girls getting pregnant by accident and fearing to do anything but "take care of it" and so many women like myself trying desperately to have their own child later in life. The irony of it all is unescapable. I am trying to put it out of my head and feel positive that this IUI cycle will result in a BFP. 

Padbrat, 
I just want to give you a big hug. Be easy on yourself and your husband as you let yourself grieve. I hope that we can be there for you while you heal.

Skye,
Good luck tomorrow. I'll say a prayer for you. Let us know how it goes.

Luvmydoggies,
Hugs to you too. I know what an awful feeling it is to get that BFN ... again. One day though, you will get your BFP! I hope sooner rather than later.

HA and FM,
I love your energy and compassionate contributions to this thread. Thank you!

Never,
Glad you had a great trip to Vegas and you and your DH are on the same page to keep trying.

We all must keep our heads up and dream of the day when the blessings come to us in the form of a healthy baby! If we can visualize it, we can achieve it!


----------



## FutureMommie

lynnb said:


> .
> 
> FutureMommie - How are you huni?
> 
> AFM - I got faint line on IC this morning, so going to test again every day this week to make sure that the lines get darker but need to phone EPU tomorrow & see what they advise

Aww thanks for asking about me, I'm doing great, just waiting to O



lavalux said:


> HA and FM,
> I love your energy and compassionate contributions to this thread. Thank you!

Thanks lava I love being a cheerleader for you ladies and glad that you are all my cheerleaders as well. 

Wow! Talk about an emotional rollercoaster I wonder what she is going to decide. Maybe you should consider taking a step back until she decides for sure, It could be potentially be very hard if she decided to have an abortion or decides to keep the baby for herself. If she does decided to let you guys adopt she would be making a great choice, you are going to ROCK as a mom! Keep us posted but guard your feelings. FX for you!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, FM. I am pretty sure that she will have the abortion and have resigned myself to it, but it threw me for a loop this weekend that's for sure. She has hardly any support from her mom (who let's her live with her bf now that's she's 18) , dad is out of the picture, her bf wants her to have the abortion so really is the easiest way for her practically to get out of her situation and she may have difficulty considering the thornier emotional and ethical ramifications. Without parental support or any spiritual encouragement to carry the baby and give it away, it would be pretty extraordinary for a girl in her position to not get the abortion. She definitely does not want to keep the baby herself. It's just sad.

AFM, 
I know that things will be clearer for me down the road when I'm not TTCing anymore (either b/c I have a baby or have given up the fight and moved on), but I keep trying to stay positive while the path unwinds itself. It is so quiet in the house right now. I have the day off from work (it's a state holiday), DH is at work, I just got back from a walk and trip to the library, but now I'm back and feeling listless. Sad to say, but I am almost looking forward to going back to work tomorrow! Ha! Ha!


----------



## lavalux

Deleted double post - Sorry!


----------



## Neversaynever

lynnb said:


> Neversaynever - Glad you had a good time in Vegas, hoping that this is your month
> 
> Hi to anyone I've missed
> 
> AFM - I got faint line on IC this morning, so going to test again every day this week to make sure that the lines get darker but need to phone EPU tomorrow & see what they advise

Thanks Lynnb, we had a great time overall and we are both hoping this month will be the month too :thumbup:

I see you also have a faint line, I am going to say congratulations hun, I can only imagine that you are ecstatic and petrified at the same time and I totally understand that too. Take care and please keep is posted.

Lots of sticky :dust: to you Lynnb :hugs:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Thank you ladies... as ever you are an inspiration.

I know we need time to grieve and absorb what has happened. But this one is so hard. Anyway, I have decided that I will try and calm my anger and not think about babies until we have our results..... easier said than done I suspect lol.

What I wanted to say was thank you all for your words, it really does help me not feel like an absolute freak....and helps me get a little perspective. Especially when I know you are all individually going through your own little battles and you find time to comfort me.... that is why you all should what you so richly deserve... a healthy baby...or two lol.

Thank you thank you thank you...

Lynnb... can I have a lil cheer.... just a little one... for a line... lol


----------



## skye2010

LynnB, I'm sorry I completely missed out reading your faint line news. That is wonderful. I really hope it would get stronger tomorrow and this is the one for you. Pls update :dust::dust: :hugs:

FM good to know you are doing well. Pls keep up the updates cause I love your positive posts :)

Lava I'm not surprised that you find yourself thinking about the girl all the time. It's an early stage to say anything about it. I hope it all turns best for both of you. I had a few friends who had abortions many many years ago when we were in the uni. Back than it just felt like a necessity but when I think of it right now I think it's very sad. Poor girl. It looks like she needs a better boyfriend who supports her a bit better than just dictating her.

Paddbrat loads of hugs, it's good to know that you are healing somehow.

Lava thank you for the prayer, I really appreciate it. I wanted to pray myself today but I was exhausted. I think i will only manage a mini prayer tonight and tomorrow morning.

I am off to bed soon. Am a bit nervous. Will update how it goes tomorrow. xxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
The cool thing about prayer is that you can pray for yourself and a whole host of others can pray for you too, which is especially important during the times you feel down, are too tired, or focused to pray. So, I will certainly say more prayers for you!

LynnB,
I didn't miss your news, but I misunderstood it. I thought you were referring to the line on an OPK not a pregnancy test! That is so awesome! On page 132 of "What To Expect Before You Are Expecting", in the Q&A section, to the question, "When I took a home pregnancy test, it showed a really faint line. Am I pregnant?" The answer, is "Get ready to faint - from excitement. Any positive line is a positive sign - and a sign that you're positively pregnant." I know you want to test again. Can you go to the doctor to get a blood pg test? Keep us posted!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Futuremommie- Thank you for your kind words.:hugs: I do feel better today.

Sye2010- I am so excited for you about tomorrow! I will be thinking and praying for you.:flower:
I did take a pict. of the lamb cake with my cell phone, so I will upload it later- when I figure out how to do it. :blush: I must warn you- it has been eaten... a little bit.:winkwink:

Lynnb- omg! omg! a faint line is wonderful news!!!!!!:happydance:

Happy Auntie- I'm glad to hear that your sis went fine.:flower:

Lavalux- Thank you for your kind and supportive words. I really needed to hear that.:flower:

I'm feeling much better today! The sun is shining and the sky is soooo blue and clear. I think i'm going to try the sperm meets egg plan this cycle....it can't hurt.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi ladies. Been off line, but lurking for the past week. My heart goes out to Padbrat--I'm so sorry. Hugs to FM.

Hi to Skye, Dwrigi, LuvMyDoggies, NeverSayNever, Lava, Jocr, Twinkle, HA, Twinkle, MissT, Gingerbread, MA.

:flower: to LynneB.


----------



## lynnb

Neversaynever said:


> Thanks Lynnb, we had a great time overall and we are both hoping this month will be the month too :thumbup:
> 
> I see you also have a faint line, I am going to say congratulations hun, I can only imagine that you are ecstatic and petrified at the same time and I totally understand that too. Take care and please keep is posted.
> 
> Lots of sticky :dust: to you Lynnb :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Petrified is a bit of an understatement at the moment :wacko:, I keep snapping at DH for no reason but he's being so understanding.



padbrat said:


> Lynnb... can I have a lil cheer.... just a little one... for a line... lol

OK, a lil cheer, but not too loud :haha:



skye2010 said:


> LynnB, I'm sorry I completely missed out reading your faint line news. That is wonderful. I really hope it would get stronger tomorrow and this is the one for you. Pls update :dust::dust: :hugs:

Not to worry, I almost missed the line :dohh:, the test this morning was darker &, as I'm 13 DPO, I'm taking this as a good sign as I've never had a positive test this early before.

Thinking of you today & hoping that everything goes well :hugs:



lavalux said:


> LynnB,I didn't miss your news, but I misunderstood it. I thought you were referring to the line on an OPK not a pregnancy test! That is so awesome! On page 132 of "What To Expect Before You Are Expecting", in the Q&A section, to the question, "When I took a home pregnancy test, it showed a really faint line. Am I pregnant?" The answer, is "Get ready to faint - from excitement. Any positive line is a positive sign - and a sign that you're positively pregnant." I know you want to test again. Can you go to the doctor to get a blood pg test? Keep us posted!

I've been having recurrent mc tests & need to phone the EPU as soon as I get pregnant to see what they advise, I'm hoping for blood tests otherwise I'll phone my Dr & ask her for them.



luvmydoggies said:


> Lynnb- omg! omg! a faint line is wonderful news!!!!!!:happydance:
> I'm feeling much better today! The sun is shining and the sky is soooo blue and clear. I think i'm going to try the sperm meets egg plan this cycle....it can't hurt.

That's what we were doing, we decided to give up OPKing about 2/3 days before we conceived & only had :sex: once after, when I had EWCM!! Hope it works for you though.



Nikki Leigh said:


> Hi ladies. Been off line, but lurking for the past week. My heart goes out to Padbrat--I'm so sorry. Hugs to FM.
> 
> Hi to Skye, Dwrigi, LuvMyDoggies, NeverSayNever, Lava, Jocr, Twinkle, HA, Twinkle, MissT, Gingerbread, MA.
> 
> :flower: to LynneB.

How have you been hun?


----------



## skye2010

OMG LynnB, that is wonderful, wonderful news hon. Congratulations. Sending you loads and loads of sticky fairy dust. :dust::dust::blue::blue::pink::pink: :holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance:
I really hope this little one would stay with you all through 9 months and be your beautiful healthy baby. I am so happy for you. Pls update once you talk to the drs. I hope it all goes well :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

I'm just back from the clinic. i was the first in and first out :flower: A little bit woozy right now with all the painkillers and etc. I'm very pleased I had 21 eggs. I really pray that most would fertilise and I could have some good ones to put back and some to freeze. Embryologist will call me today to update me on the quality of the eggs. Last time they were poor so I'm quite nervous about that call. 
xxxx


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> OMG LynnB, that is wonderful, wonderful news hon. Congratulations. Sending you loads and loads of sticky fairy dust. :dust::dust::blue::blue::pink::pink: :holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance:
> I really hope this little one would stay with you all through 9 months and be your beautiful healthy baby. I am so happy for you. Pls update once you talk to the drs. I hope it all goes well :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I'm just back from the clinic. i was the first in and first out :flower: A little bit woozy right now with all the painkillers and etc. I'm very pleased I had 21 eggs. I really pray that most would fertilise and I could have some good ones to put back and some to freeze. Embryologist will call me today to update me on the quality of the eggs. Last time they were poor so I'm quite nervous about that call.
> xxxx

Thank you so much for all that sticky fairy dust. Will update as soon as I know anything.

So glad your egg collection went well, 21 seems like a very good number, fingers & toes crossed that some, if not all, are very good quality and that a couple can be transfered back into their mummy :hugs::flower:


----------



## Jocr

Wonderful news lynn - well done.

Quick hello and hope your ok, i have been away from work so not on pc.
am going on a mini glamping holiday today so wont be on again till tuesday.
I hope that you are all ok and Im wishoing you all lots of luck, positive thinking and :dust::dust::dust:
Will catch up next week as no electricity where im going.:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Lovin' all this good news! It really helps sustain me during the long 2ww!

Congrats LynnB! 

Skye, awesome number of eggs! Very impressed. 

Jocr, I'm hoping that when you return from your mini-holiday, you have some exciting baby news to share!!!

Who else is DPO right now? I'm 4DPO today. Let's go ladies! Keep the BFPs rolling.


----------



## lavalux

Hey NikkiLeigh, 
Missed you up there! Glad to see you peeking in ... good luck with the 2ww! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## FutureMommie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats Lynnb, please let us know as soon as you have an update!!!!! 

Skye- Wow lots of eggs praying that they are all top quality!!! I'm so excited for you, get some rest and update us as soon as you can.

AFM I am cd13 I had some ewcm this morning so I know O is on the way, I will take a opk later to day to see if it is getting darker that the one yesterday. 

There is so much going on in this thread right now, I'm hoping for more bfp's.


----------



## lynnb

I called the EPU this morning & now have a scan booked for 16th May, I should be 6+6 by then so we're hoping to see baby with HB. I also phoned my Drs & requested a blood test, that's booked for Thursday morning & I'm hoping they get the results back to me the same day instead of making me wait all weekend.


Jocr - Have a great weekend

FM - Get :sex: girl!!

Throwing lots of sticky baby dust at all of you, really hope you all get BFPs soon

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

lynnb said:


> I called the EPU this morning & now have a scan booked for 16th May, I should be 6+6 by then so we're hoping to see baby with HB. I also phoned my Drs & requested a blood test, that's booked for Thursday morning & I'm hoping they get the results back to me the same day instead of making me wait all weekend.
> 
> 
> Jocr - Have a great weekend
> 
> FM - Get :sex: girl!!
> 
> Throwing lots of sticky baby dust at all of you, really hope you all get BFPs soon
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Dear LynnB

This is amazing news and I am sooooooo very pleased for you. I bet you can't wait till May 16th! Brilliant brilliant brilliant! Let us know how you're getting on-we're all eager to hear it ALL!! 

Lots of :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower: to you!!

To Everybody Else-

I hope that you are all okay-I'm sorry if I've been out of the loop, just trying to step away from obsessing about opks and :sex:. I ovulated last night and have made sure that we had lots of :sex:, so fingers crossed!

Lots and lots of :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to us all (I wanted to send babydust, but PC won't let me!).

xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Padbrat

How are you? I know that you've been feeling dreadful-I hope that you are okay and I am sending out huge hugs to you. It is all so unfair, but that doesn't mean you'll never be a mom! You have to hang on in there and I am absolutely positive you will hold your own bundle of joy in your arms sooner rather than later.

Don't be hard on yourself-you will get there in the end! I KNOW IT!
xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Nikki :flower: How u doing hon? Good luck with 2 www.

Jo have a nice mini holiday. Hope you are going to be warm and snug where you are. Is that a camping holiday?

Lava, I'm still on the shelf for dpo untill the transfer. so good luck hon.

FM yeeah on the ewcm. That's a good sign. You don't normally get much of it do you?

Lynnb it looks so hopeful hon. This BFP came just on time before your dr appointment so I hope this little one knows what its doing. :))) :kiss::kiss:

Hi Dwrgi good luck with TWW. Hope you had the good weather we had during Easter. :kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- Fx for you!!! I should O in the next couple of days!

Skye- yeah I never have much so I'm excited.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats LynnB :happydance: Praying for your little bean to implant and stick with a VICTORIOUS day of finally holding your little one. SO GLAD your being monitored closely and not having to wait. :hugs:

Please stop by the "Graduates" thread when you are comfortable.

We'd love to have you over there. I understand the fear involved and the hesitancy to move forward, just praying that this is a beautiful little sticky bean and that you'll find joy in your pregnancy. :hugs:

Praying for everyone in here that we'll see more and more :bfp: lot's of :hug: and :dust:


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> Lynnb it looks so hopeful hon. This BFP came just on time before your dr appointment so I hope this little one knows what its doing. :))) :kiss::kiss:

So do I :haha:



Mommy's Angel said:


> Congrats LynnB :happydance: Praying for your little bean to implant and stick with a VICTORIOUS day of finally holding your little one. SO GLAD your being monitored closely and not having to wait. :hugs:
> 
> Please stop by the "Graduates" thread when you are comfortable.
> 
> We'd love to have you over there. I understand the fear involved and the hesitancy to move forward, just praying that this is a beautiful little sticky bean and that you'll find joy in your pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> Praying for everyone in here that we'll see more and more :bfp: lot's of :hug: and :dust:

Thank you MA for the prayers, they mean so much to me. It's just a little too soon for me to move over to the graduates thread, think I'll stay here for a few more weeks if the others don't mind, but I do sneak over occasionally to see how your all doing. :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, just popping in I got a positive opk yesterday afternoon and I'm obviously having o pains today. DH bd Sat, Mon, and Tues, and I guess we will bd again tonight too. It's always more fun to bd when there is no pressure but as soon as I get a + opk its like you HAVE to bd and then it starts to feel like a chore after you bd'd so many days in a row. I'm feeling a little down today, this is so hard, I'm not giving up of course because I know that my time is coming, I guess I'm just having a moment. Thanks for listening, I hope you ladies are having a great day.


----------



## Kat M

Hi All
Just wanted to give you a word of encouragement. My good friend is now pregnant with her second baby at the age of 43. She had her first baby at 39. It wasn't all plain sailing for her; she had a couple of miscarraiges along the way. But she's doing really well now - approximately 26 weeks pregnant.
Good luck 
Kat x :thumbup:


----------



## Kat M

Hi again,
just reading your post, Futuremommy. 
I know you feel like you have to really 'go at it' when you get that +opk, but you don't necessarily have to have sex every single day during your fertile phase - every other day and on o day should be enough. 
Having sex every other day (instead of every day) is more beneficial if your partner has a low sperm count but it may also help bd feel more spontaneous than prescriptive! 
Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
Kat


----------



## skye2010

FM :hugs: I know exactly how that feels like. I hate TTC bedding so does DH. It's awkward and sometimes it just feels plain wrong. But think of it this way when you get your BFP there will be a point where you can't do it at all a loooong looong time. Than you will really miss it so might as well catch up now :winkwink: Sorry hun I know it sounds a lousy reasoning but I couldn't think of anything better to cheer u up :flower:
No bedding for us for the last 1,5 months almost. circumstances etc... No bedding till we find out the result I think. I don't even miss it now cause i'm so sore and swollen everywhere with stuff coming in and out of me (injections, pills ultrasound etc) I hate seeing the dr put a condom on the scan thingy. Yuckkk! So I think I'd happily go back to TTC bedding right now. 

I hope this is an inspiration for you :rofl::rofl::rofl:

AFM I am really bored at home. Ate all the chocolates and treats I can take, watched 4-5 episodes of Avatar (the cartoon) Changed the bed linen, cleared upp and shoved the dirty laundry into the basket. Will sort out papers and that's all. I really need some inspiration right now. I'm open to all suggestions. Videos games anything....
Aaaah and just to update u girls. The embryologist said I have 10 fertilised eggs this morning. Out of 21 collected only 14 was mature. Only 7 was left in the IVF tube and 4 was unfortunately immature. Obviously 5 didn't make it and I have just the one IVF. ICSI has better fertilisation rates but apparently IVF embies survive better. So I just have to sit tight and wait and try not to lose my mind. Yesterday I was all upbeat "Yeeeaaah" and today I'm like an elephant in a cage ;( My belly is huge. I think i put on 5 kilos because of eating all this protein heavy food and not exercising at all. Wait a minute I'm more like a chicken in a cage rared for it's meat. Hahahahahaha!!!! :coffee: Pls excuse all the blah and lousy jokes...
xxxxx


----------



## gingerbread

Hi everybody! I finally have power back on here & I have some catching up to do. We used our generator but with limited electricity my DH didnt think getting on the forum qualified as a "neccessity"..how dare he!!!

Skye Im glad everything went well the other day. Im sorry you only have 10 out of the 21 eggs..thats still a good # though right? Im sending lots of sticky dust to the remainders!!! I love poking in to see whats next for you..they are keeping you busy. Although you DO sound bored right now youve been very productive at home, sounds like the only thing left to do is paint your house or maybe dig a pool???JK..wish I had suggestions for things to keep you busy but Im bored stiff right now too!!!

Lava hows the 2ww going? 5dpo..your almost there!!!

Welcome home Never:hi: Vegas sounds great! Im so happy to hear your DH is on the same page as you now. How cute checking the calendar..my DH does the same. Whatever works! Good luck in the 2ww!

FM hang in there! One day we all will be able to bd spontanously(sp?) I know sometimes I just DONT want to but I know I HAVE too. ugh! I hope this will be your month and then you can relax a bit. Good luck hun.

Jocr hope your mini trip was just what you needed? Did you have a little fun for the rest of us??? Hope all is well with you.

Missy how are you feeling now a days? I know youve been frustrated & wanted you to know Im thinking of you.

Nikki good luck for your 2ww. Several of you are in the wait together..sending you all lots of love & PATIENCE:wacko:

Dwrgi Im glad to hear staying away from the obssessions has brought you some peace. I swear those things are like crack cocaine to us ttcers! Im sure it made bding a little more relaxing. Good luck for your 2ww as well!

HA glad your SIS was good. Im really hoping iui works for you. Sending you big hugs.

Luv so happy you are feeling better. I hope you can enjoy the weather & daydream about that bfp you will get soon. Love!

Lynn great news! Im soo excited for you & to hear all the updates from you:happydance:

Kat thank you for the info on your friend. Its always uplifting to hear those stories & reminds me that one day all of us here will be able to share our stories & encouragement to others ttc over 35.

Padbrat I hope your doing ok:hugs: You have alot of women here who care about you and keeping you in prayers.

AFM my 5th(yes i said 5th) iui is tomorrow morning. I had 3 mature follies this time so maybe I will feel more hopeful than last time. Dreading the 2ww though!

Love you all & sorry if I left anyone out.


----------



## gingerbread

Oh and i dont know how those icons keep getting at the top of my posts..but theyre not intentional!


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all just popping by with some :dust:
Love to you all xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye thanks you made me laugh, exactly what I needed. I'm rooting and praying for your eggies! When is the transfer?

Ginger- 3 mature follies is good!!! FX that the dreaded 2ww goes by quickly and you get your bfp!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Lynnb, Never, Missyt, Happy Auntie, Nikki, Padbrat, Twinkle!!! 

Jocr- Hope your enjoying your mini-holiday!

Lava- I know your in the 2ww. How are you doing?

Dwrgi- How are you? Been thinking about ya.

Futuremommie- Sounds like you have a lot of :sex: to get to! woo hoo

Skye- happy to hear about your fertilized eggies. I still have to post that pic of the lamb cake, I'm a bit technology challenged, so I still have to figure how to upload it from my cell. 

Ginger- So glad to hear from you! been thinking about you. so sorry that you have to deal with the storms. GL for your iui tomorrow. I will be thinking lots of positive thoughts for you!!!! Sending lots of baby dust.

Kat- Thank you for your positive story about your friend.:flower:

I'm having really bad cramps and pain b/c of af. I did start temping though.

Been thinking about all of you!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Hi everybody! I finally have power back on here & I have some catching up to do. We used our generator but with limited electricity my DH didnt think getting on the forum qualified as a "neccessity"..how dare he!!!
> 
> Skye Im glad everything went well the other day. Im sorry you only have 10 out of the 21 eggs..thats still a good # though right? Im sending lots of sticky dust to the remainders!!! I love poking in to see whats next for you..they are keeping you busy. Although you DO sound bored right now youve been very productive at home, sounds like the only thing left to do is paint your house or maybe dig a pool???JK..wish I had suggestions for things to keep you busy but Im bored stiff right now too!!!
> 
> Lava hows the 2ww going? 5dpo..your almost there!!!
> 
> Welcome home Never:hi: Vegas sounds great! Im so happy to hear your DH is on the same page as you now. How cute checking the calendar..my DH does the same. Whatever works! Good luck in the 2ww!
> 
> FM hang in there! One day we all will be able to bd spontanously(sp?) I know sometimes I just DONT want to but I know I HAVE too. ugh! I hope this will be your month and then you can relax a bit. Good luck hun.
> 
> Jocr hope your mini trip was just what you needed? Did you have a little fun for the rest of us??? Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Missy how are you feeling now a days? I know youve been frustrated & wanted you to know Im thinking of you.
> 
> Nikki good luck for your 2ww. Several of you are in the wait together..sending you all lots of love & PATIENCE:wacko:
> 
> Dwrgi Im glad to hear staying away from the obssessions has brought you some peace. I swear those things are like crack cocaine to us ttcers! Im sure it made bding a little more relaxing. Good luck for your 2ww as well!
> 
> HA glad your SIS was good. Im really hoping iui works for you. Sending you big hugs.
> 
> Luv so happy you are feeling better. I hope you can enjoy the weather & daydream about that bfp you will get soon. Love!
> 
> Lynn great news! Im soo excited for you & to hear all the updates from you:happydance:
> 
> Kat thank you for the info on your friend. Its always uplifting to hear those stories & reminds me that one day all of us here will be able to share our stories & encouragement to others ttc over 35.
> 
> Padbrat I hope your doing ok:hugs: You have alot of women here who care about you and keeping you in prayers.
> 
> AFM my 5th(yes i said 5th) iui is tomorrow morning. I had 3 mature follies this time so maybe I will feel more hopeful than last time. Dreading the 2ww though!
> 
> Love you all & sorry if I left anyone out.

Hey Ginger :hi:, so good to hear from you and to know that you are okay! Three mature follies sounds fantastic-I think that is really brilliant, and must make you feel a bit more upbeat about things! Good luck to you tomorrow-I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!
:hug::hug::hug::hug:
xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! I just wanted to say a big hello to you all! :hi: It seems that the UK has gone Royal Wedding crazy-I think I might head for the Brecon Beacons on Friday just to escape!!! 

*Hi Luvmydoggies*- how are you hun? Hope the pesky cramps don't hang around too long-they always make me feel awful... As if having AF isn't bad enough-Mother Nature can be very cruel. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs::hugs:

*Hi Skye*-sorry to hear that you are bored... I always used to LOVE doing a jigsaw-used to keep me occupied FOR HOURS! I really hope that you are feeling okay and that brilliant things are taking place inside you right now. I guess it's perfectly normal to feel up and down considering what you have been through. Sit tight hon and fingers crossed for your well deserved :bfp: :hugs: to you!

*Hi Kat* Thanks for your inspirational stories-it's always good to here when sometimes you feel no hope at all. :flower:

*Hi FM*-good luck with the :sex: It's a dirty job but somebody's got to do it!!! I really hope that this is your month (and mine!!!)! Fingers crossed hun! xx :hugs:

*Hi LynnB*-how are you hun? You must be so cautiously excited! I am so very pleased for you. Sending you big :hugs::hugs:

*HI Jo*-how was the glamping??? Did you buy special wellies for the job?? Hope you had a great mini break-three days till you test-fingers crossed for you!!! Thinking of you hun! :flower::flower::flower:

*Hi Lava*-same for you! Hope the TWW (or is it 2WW?) isn't going by too slowly. Hope it's your month too! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: 

*Hi Never*-hope you're okay? Fingers crossed for a :bfp: too! :flower::flower:

*Hi Padbrat*-lots of love to you! xx

AFM, just waiting now and just hoping that I don't have to IVF-but, statistically I am being realistic that as I've been trying for over three years, I am quite certain that it won't suddenly happen. Onwards and upwards, as they say! Have been charting-and am certain that I ovulated on Sunday but I haven't had a temperature shift..... I know everybody is different and my body clock is out of sync because of being on school holiday, but is this normal?? I'm reading a brilliant book by Zita West called 'Fertility and Preparing for IVF' and it is full of tips... I don't know-some of me feels that you get told so many different things you don't know what to to believe... 

Anyway, I've baked chocolate cupcakes today and two litres of chocolate ice cream, which I can't wait to try!!! I'm also thinking of taking up golf as I need to take my mind off TTC-OH already plays so he can teach me.... (also, I think he's quite phwoargh in his golf kit, so it'll be an excuse to see him in that!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:.

Hope you're all okay-lots of :hugs::hugs: and more importantly :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lynn, it's totally understandable that you'd want to wait. I did too. In fact, I've still been lurking on here (though not posting all the time) because of my last experience. It's hard to get past that and much of it is finding strength to get past the doubt that floats through our minds. I'll tell you, satan plays on that fear with me. I'm finding that I have to LITERALLY pray for Gods peace and strength EVERYTIME that fear starts rolling in which tends to be several hundred times a day. God is good though. Through our pain and fear He is with us. He is also with us during those miraculous moments of joy so I continue to pray for a sticky little bean for you and that you will FINALLY hold your little one in nine months time.

FM, :hugs: I know this emotional state so well and can understand why your going through it. I AM however excited about the O'ing and am praying these bd'ing moments will work this month for you. No doubt you WILL have your moment! It's the waiting time that is the most draining on us but the wait you'll find is worth it when your finally holding that little baby of yours. :hugs: Love to you dear sweet sister!

Skye dear, you bring joy to my heart and laughter to my soul. :hugs: 

Ginger, 3 follies is a good thing! :winkwink: I know it's hard not to be down in the dumps because you've had the IUI's before but this is a good sign dear friend. 

Twinks...Love, love love ya girl!! :hugs: :flower: You brighten my day when I see ya posting.

AFM, not a whole lot going on. I started taking my vitamin D again and the past two days my attitude has changed DRASTICALLY to a more positive one. :happydance: I have a scan on Friday. Since I'm 16wks 5dys I keep hoping that we'll see the gender. I also start the injections on Friday. I keep hearing the site hurts for a week and THEN, you get another injection. I have 20 wks of 17P injections which are supposed to calm the uterus. I'm just praying for a full term pregnancy and to deliver in October a healthy little one to hold here on earth with me.


----------



## lynnb

Dwrgi - I'm so frightened that it's hard to be excited but I have my moments :wacko: Golf lessons sound good, they should help occupy your time.

Rebekah - Thanks so much for your kind words. I feel like I'm in no mans land at the moment, but I know I'll get there in the end. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, would love to see a piccy

Skye - Good news on fertilised eggs, when are they supposed to be doing the transfer?

Gingerbread - Fx'd this IUI works :flower:

:hi: to everyone else & :dust: to all

AFM - I had my blood test this morning, so now it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

thought Id pop in and send some :dust::dust: fingers crossed for everyone

:flower:


----------



## lynnb

Hi Rowan75

How are you doing?


----------



## Rowan75

am ok thanks hon :) mostly nervous!! just taking each day as it comes and trying not to get too excited but also not too negative :)

how are you doing hon? congratulations!! will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rowan75

Im good thanks hon - mostly nervous! trying not to get too excited or too negative :) 

How are you doing? Congratulations!!x

Mommys angel fingers crossed for your scan x


----------



## FutureMommie

Luvmydoggies- Yes the bd marathon is almost over!

Dwrgi- fx that you caught that eggie, IVF can be a big decision, you definitely have to do what is best for you.

MA- 16 weeks? Wow!!!! I'm glad you are finally starting to enjoy your preganancy, keep praying for peace and positivity. I know you are going to carry this baby to full term, please update us if you find out the gender, I'm so excited for you!

afm- I guess my 2ww officially begins tomorrow my dh and I have been bd 'ing since Sunday and I am pooped. I took an opk this morning to see if was still positive and it is, we decided that if it is still positive that we would bd one last time, and after that I don't want my dh to talk about bd'ing for at least a week or two! LOL. Praying for peace while I wait and I'm really going to try and stay calm during the 2ww. I know my time is coming.


----------



## Dwrgi

lynnb said:


> Dwrgi - I'm so frightened that it's hard to be excited but I have my moments :wacko: Golf lessons sound good, they should help occupy your time.
> 
> Rebekah - Thanks so much for your kind words. I feel like I'm in no mans land at the moment, but I know I'll get there in the end. Good luck with your scan tomorrow, would love to see a piccy
> 
> Skye - Good news on fertilised eggs, when are they supposed to be doing the transfer?
> 
> Gingerbread - Fx'd this IUI works :flower:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else & :dust: to all
> 
> AFM - I had my blood test this morning, so now it's just a matter of waiting.

Hello Lynn, I can imagine perfectly how you feel. I am certain that this one will stick and you will go full term-way to go girl! Have a great weekend, Love, Amandax :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## pablo797

Hey Ladies!

Just popping in to say hi and send some dust to Lynnb, Rowan 75, Skye, FM, and all the others I forgot. Fingers crossed! Lennb, I think we all lingered here on this thread for a while, you take your time and know we are here for you on the graduates thread when your ready. 

Twinkle and HA, hope you are well. 

xxx anna


----------



## lynnb

Thanks Dwrgi, hope you have a great weekend too.

Pablo thank you for taking the time to come over & post, it means a lot :flower:

I've just had a call from my Drs & my HCG at 4+2 is 336:happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:
OMG I'm so happy, I started crying as soon as the Dr told me, I'm still a little nervous but on the whole feeling quite positive.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lynnb said:


> Thanks Dwrgi, hope you have a great weekend too.
> 
> Pablo thank you for taking the time to come over & post, it means a lot :flower:
> 
> I've just had a call from my Drs & my HCG at 4+2 is 336:happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:
> OMG I'm so happy, I started crying as soon as the Dr told me, I'm still a little nervous but on the whole feeling quite positive.

This part had me shaking too. :wacko: :winkwink:

The HCG numbers always had me on pins and needles. Looking good darlin.:thumbup::hugs::kiss: Just keep your mind focused and try to find some peace as you wait. 

FM, praying for this cycle. Your right, the bd'ing gets tedious after awhile. Doug and I started a couple days BEFORE IUI and then every other day thereafter until cd 22. :wacko: I can honestly say it was not my most fun moment. It got to the point where I'd just say "here". :rofl: Poor Doug! Our guys are good men though. Your dh loves you very much! I'll keep lurking to check on you.

Thank you Rowan for your kind comment.:winkwink::hugs:

As for my scan, we'll see. Baby was head down two weeks ago. I'd love to see him or her face up, waving and for crying out loud I'd LOVE to see the gender already. :rofl: I know it's still a bit early but just ONE little peek please?!:winkwink::haha:

I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## missyt

Lava, I know how you feel about the young girl. One of my coworker's wife works in a doctors office and new a young girl who was pregnant and wanted to give the baby up. They asked if we were interested and I said yes. I didn't really tell anyone because I didn't want to get my hopes up. This was a few months ago, in January. Anyway, about a month later my coworker called me on my day off and said she miscarried. I felt really sad.

FM, good luck on your 2WW! I'm thinking about you!

Skye, it sounds like you have a good number of eggs. What is the next step?

Ginger, fx'd for you on your 5th IUI. I hope this is the one for you. I'm thinking we will be moving on to our 4th very soon.

Luvvy, thinking about you and always about all the things we have in common. You are my soul sister!

LynnB, so exciting! Congrats!

Dwrgi, Jocr, NikkiLeigh, Padbrat and anyone else I missed, I'm still rooting for you!

AFM, I have been way too busy to get on here like I usually do. Work has been unbelievably busy, when I come home I'm exhausted, my parents are coming into town this weekend, and its our 1 year anniversary. I was hoping to leave work early tomorrow to clean the house before my parents come but I have a meeting at 3:00 on a Friday! My boss retired, I've been picking up the slack and we are getting my new boss up to speed. Not to mention, I was tasked with planning my bosses retirement party so I fell behind on regular work planning that. This to me is a wake up call that IVF isn't possible with my work schedule and the fact that I'm the bread winner in the family. It isn't possible to take time off from my job for all the IVF protocol and still expect to keep my job. We have our follow up with the doc on Monday. We'll see what he says. I've been so overloaded that I didn't even realize that I'm due to O on Saturday. I totally forgot to go to the store to buy OPK. DH takes night classes and I get up at 5 am every day so I'm normally in bed before he gets home, so BDing is pretty much non-existent. His last week of classes is next week. I've been bad this cycle anyway, so stressed from work I have a glass or two of wine when I get home, have been ordering out because too tired to cook and haven't had time to work out. I hate to sound like I'm complaining but I'm beat. Now I'm off to pay bills because I think I fell behind on those.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Missyt- that is so sweet of you to call me your soul sister, I feel the same way about you!:hugs::hugs:

I have been wondering where you have been. After reading your post, I see that you have been very busy. It's good to hear from you. 

I hear you about the wine...since af has shown up, I have been having a couple of glasses myself. :wine::wine:


----------



## prayingtogod

hi ladies, 

i know i've only been posting sporatically but this ttc is becoming a bit much for me. i just feel so down. we've been trying to conceive for almost a year now. i'm so tired of seeing bfn. I am trying so hard to remain positive. it is just so easy for me to stay positive for others but not for myself. I could really use some encouragement today. I don't know how much more I can take.


----------



## lynnb

missyt said:


> AFM, I have been way too busy to get on here like I usually do. Work has been unbelievably busy, when I come home I'm exhausted, my parents are coming into town this weekend, and its our 1 year anniversary. I was hoping to leave work early tomorrow to clean the house before my parents come but I have a meeting at 3:00 on a Friday! My boss retired, I've been picking up the slack and we are getting my new boss up to speed. Not to mention, I was tasked with planning my bosses retirement party so I fell behind on regular work planning that. This to me is a wake up call that IVF isn't possible with my work schedule and the fact that I'm the bread winner in the family. It isn't possible to take time off from my job for all the IVF protocol and still expect to keep my job. We have our follow up with the doc on Monday. We'll see what he says. I've been so overloaded that I didn't even realize that I'm due to O on Saturday. I totally forgot to go to the store to buy OPK. DH takes night classes and I get up at 5 am every day so I'm normally in bed before he gets home, so BDing is pretty much non-existent. His last week of classes is next week. I've been bad this cycle anyway, so stressed from work I have a glass or two of wine when I get home, have been ordering out because too tired to cook and haven't had time to work out. I hate to sound like I'm complaining but I'm beat. Now I'm off to pay bills because I think I fell behind on those.

Sounds like you've been rushed off your feet, maybe you just need to take some time off ttc & concentrate on getting everything back into a normal routine before you rule out IVF completely. I too usally have a couple of :wine: after AF shows (& sometimes in the tww as well) so your not alone with that. Hope things settle down for you. Have a great 1st anniversary & lovely weekend with your parents.:flower:



prayingtogod said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i know i've only been posting sporatically but this ttc is becoming a bit much for me. i just feel so down. we've been trying to conceive for almost a year now. i'm so tired of seeing bfn. I am trying so hard to remain positive. it is just so easy for me to stay positive for others but not for myself. I could really use some encouragement today. I don't know how much more I can take.

Hi prayingtogod, so sorry you're finding this all so hard, I think we've all been there at some time or other. I know it's easy to stay but try to stay positive, I'm sure you'll get your BFP sooner or later. Sending you :hugs: & lots of :dust:

Lots of :dust: to everyone else too.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies forgive me for not responding to everyone but I'm lurking for the time being. 

I'm not in a very good place right now and don't wish to drag people down with me. 

Really wishing you all lots of love, luck and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## skye2010

I have been watching the wedding since 8.30 this morning. She looked absoluteley stunning in a Sarah Burton dress, reminiscent of Grace Kelly's dress. She's surely the prettiest princess of the English Royals :))


----------



## lavalux

Praying & Never,
I am lifting you up in my prayers ... not just for a healthy baby, but for peace and comfort right now. Outside of the death of my boyfriend in college, this is the most difficult thing that I've ever had to go through. And it is different in that everyone loses someone close to them and usually knows what to say, but my infertility is different because not everyone knows what's going on with me and those that do, some of them who have there children already or are single and think I shouldn't complain now that I'm married, they can never understand. Even my mom and DH say the wrong things occasionally despite the best intentions. That is why we are all here! To support each other with love, compassion, kind words, advise, prayer. I hope knowing that we are here for you and I am rooting for your BFPs, will lift you up. Love, L


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
Thanks for sharing your story about the young girl who was planning to give up their baby in adoption. You understand exactly what I'm feeling. Sad for the girl, disappointed that we can't have a chance to lovingly raise the baby, angry that pregnancy happens so easily for some and with such struggle for others. I am moving on, but each of these setbacks challenge my resolve to stay positive. It helps to know that I'm not alone. :flower: Have a happy Friday and a nice weekend. Sounds like you are super busy. Take some time out for yourself!


----------



## FutureMommie

skye2010 said:


> I have been watching the wedding since 8.30 this morning. She looked absoluteley stunning in a Sarah Burton dress, reminiscent of Grace Kelly's dress. She's surely the prettiest princess of the English Royals :))

Omg! I've been watching since 5:45 my time here on the East coast and she was stunning! The ceremony was sooooo beautiful. You are right Skye she is the prettiest princess of English Royals!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Lynnb- so happy those number are looking good, praying for your little one is snug and safe for the next 40 weeks!!!

Missyt- Happy Anniversary, we celebrate our 2nd anniversary this weekend and my birthday which are the same day. Wow you have been really busy which can be good and bad, its good in that you don't have much time to stress over ttc but bad when your schedule prevents you for things like doing IVF. What is your plan going forward, are you going to try this month or take a break? Whatever you decided I'm rooting for you.

Praying- Hun I'm so sorry you are going thru this but the good thing is you have us here to offer encouragement because we certainly have been where you are. TTC is such an emotional process and for me one of the hardest things I've ever done. It's ok to have this time to feel a little blue but I am praying that you find a peaceful place that will allow you to go on a little longer. Dont give up we are here for you!

Never- Hey!!!!!

afm- I'm actually 1dpo today so 13 more long days to go! I'm going to try not to focus much on it but ofcourse thats easier said than done. I'm in a good and positive place right now but as we come closer to the end of the 2ww who knows how I will feel but one thing is for sure, I'm not ready to give up, I feel in my heart that my time is coming, that is what keeps me going. I've had so many people to tell me "your time is coming, God had something really special for you" I believe that and that is what keeps me going! I can't wait until it's my time, this journey is teaching me to be patient and it is a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls!

Skye I am just now watching the royal wedding(set the dvr). Kate hasnt arrived yet so Im excited to see her dress. She is so beautiful & has such great hair!!! Am I the only one in love with Harry? Ive always had a thing for redheaded men (& babies). Does he get made fun of like the other gingies over there? Im sure having the wedding to watch gave you a little bit of a distraction today. How are you feeling & whats next for you?

Missy,Never & Praying :hugs: 

FM I'm 1dpo today as well. I dont know if Im ready for this again!!! Are you gona hold out till the end to test? Good luck hun.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ginger- I'm not testing early, I'm going to wait it out! Hopefully we will both get bfp's FX for us!


----------



## Dwrgi

Just wanted to say a big hello to everybody! :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

I hope we all get our :bfp: soon-I think we ALL deserve it!

Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!

Love, A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ginger- I am in love with Harry too! I think he is sooooo handsome!!! He has got some really great hair and he seems a little bit of the bad boy too:winkwink: (in a good way)

Kate's dress was absolutely beautiful and she looked beautiful and happy!

Missyt- So sorry, don't know how I missed it was your one year anniversary.
Happy Anniversary!:wedding:

Praying- I have my low moments too! Seeing a bfn is so hard. I just keep telling myself it will happen. We are all here for you!:flower:

Hi Never!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Skye- how are you feeling? Been thinking about you!:hugs:

FM- I know your in the 2ww now! Wishing you a bfp.

Lynnb- I'm so excited for you! Those numbers are great!!!

Lava- You always know just what to say! You are so comforting and loving!:hugs:

Hi to all of you lovely ladies!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Dh and I are going out tonight with friends to a piano bar. I haven't been there in a long time and I guess they have dueling pianos now! It's in this place called Universal City Walk. They have tons of restaurants, Universal Studios, Hollywood (even thought it's not really in Hollywood). It's a massive place with lot's of people. Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I think Harry is the more handsome of the two boys (men) too now! :)

Hugs to all. And yes, this TTC business is very draining on the soul. I'm usually very low the first two days after CD1, but hope springs eternal--have usually bounced back by the end of that first week.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Boy, I'm getting excited watching all you TWW'ers. I'd LOVE to see you all transition to the "graduates" board and watch your blessed journeys. Yes, the patience it takes is hard, but it's SO worth the wait dear friends!

Skye, I got up in time to watch the first kiss. I have to say Kates dress is TIMELESS and she's such a beautiful young woman. It's OBVIOUS their love for each other and Harry absolutely blesses my heart. I had wondered when it would come out that as children HE chose the ring that Kate wears who was Diana's. Harry gave that ring to William because He thought the next "princess" should wear his mothers ring. :cry: He also blessed my heart looking back at Kate and whispering in His brothers ear "she's beautiful, your going to love it".

I think Harry gets a bad rap. I don't think he's such a "bad boy" though I know media has to find the "black sheep" the royal family. I think the kid has a GREAT heart and I'm SURE Diana would be so proud of her sons. My hearts desire is to see this newly married couple live a private life for awhile as it's SO hard the first few years as a married couple to just understand the needs of a man vs. woman and the way men communicate. I also pray that God may bless their marriage and be the center of it with all the stress and pressure of their titles.

AFM, no gender. Out of respect I'm adding a spoiler to the details of todays appointment for those who would rather NOT hear the details. I just love you all so much that I'd rather not hurt those who aren't interested and know some of you have asked we update you. 


Spoiler
I was slightly disappointed as the office only ordered cervical measurements BUT the kind sonographer blessed us with a peek of a little wiggler and a heart rate of 160. What a relief to make sure the baby is alright.

The scarey part of it all is that my cervical measurement went down YET AGAIN. I'm still in the "safe zone" but the fact that the length is going down from 39 to 37 now to 35 has me on alert. The Dr. said she kinda new I'd be on that when she came in and said if I'd like she'd monitor every week. I'd rather NOT go in if we don't have to at this "safe zone" but if I get down to 30 I may start to panic. That's when we'll be doing every week. I'm just PRAYING that my cervical length will stick to 35 for the remainder as I don't want an "I told you so moment" where I actually have to be stitched. I will be SO MAD because the best time to stitch is during wks 13 and 14. :wacko:

At any rate, the nurse let Doug give me my 17P shot (because he's an RN) and gave him the rest of the doses for the rest of the month so he'll administer it at home. I've been told the shots are VERY painful but Doug has a method that cuts the sting so I had no pain! I do have intense nausia from the added progesterone though. My hope is that maybe the 17P shots will calm the cervix enough to keep the length where it's at.

Baby is doing well though. I get the feeling it's a girl but I won't know until the gender scan in two weeks if "he or she" cooperates.

Love and :hug: to you all :flower:


----------



## missyt

Praying and Never, it is very understandable about not being in a good place right now. I can say that TTC has been the hardest thing I have gone through (to reiterate Lava's point). The best support I have is coming here and I hope you two feel the same. There is comfort in knowing there are others going through the same thing.

AFM, here it is almost 10:00 on a Friday and I just got finished sending an important email for work. I don't feel confident a BFP will happen anytime soon. I worked well over my allotted hours this week and DH just sprung on me that he can't go to our appointment with the doc on Monday because he is too busy at work. I told him about this appointment 2 weeks ago, reminded him today and he acts like this is the first he's heard of it. This is the appointment where the doc is supposed to tell us what our other "options" are. DH wasn't there for our very first FS appointment, he wasn't there for our last IUI and now he tells me he can't go to our follow up. I just think our lives cam together too late and a baby isn't going to happen for us because we have too much going on. I'm due to ovulate tomorrow and I don't feel like BDing with him because I'm so hurt that he doesn't think missing an hour of work is worth us taking another step toward having a baby. I even scheduled it as the office closer to his work because they do consults out of that office. Not like me who has to drive and hour and a half away to the office that does us/bw and IUI/IVF. I just feel awful right now and have lost hope.


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies,

Thanks for your encouraging words. I must say I feel a tiny bit better today.:thumbup: This journey sometimes seems so difficult. My DH and I have had all the test done. Everything is normal with both of us. So I guess there is still hope. I am currently in 2ww. This time is just so stressful for me. If I don't get the BFP in the next few months we're going to get some assistance. My DH and I discussed IUI. He just wants to make me happy. I'm still praying that we can do this naturally. 

Praying


----------



## lynnb

luvmydoggies said:


> Dh and I are going out tonight with friends to a piano bar. I haven't been there in a long time and I guess they have dueling pianos now! It's in this place called Universal City Walk. They have tons of restaurants, Universal Studios, Hollywood (even thought it's not really in Hollywood). It's a massive place with lot's of people. Have a great weekend girls!

Hope you had a great night.



Mommy's Angel said:


> AFM, no gender. Out of respect I'm adding a spoiler to the details of todays appointment for those who would rather NOT hear the details. I just love you all so much that I'd rather not hurt those who aren't interested and know some of you have asked we update you.

Shame you didn't get to see the gender but so glad there keeping an eye on you & hopefully you'll get to see in 2 weeks. Also so glad your DH can give you the injections without the pain. I'm hoping your cervical length stays at 35 & that you can go on to full term & a beautiful baby without having to be stitched.:flower: 




missyt said:


> AFM, here it is almost 10:00 on a Friday and I just got finished sending an important email for work. I don't feel confident a BFP will happen anytime soon. I worked well over my allotted hours this week and DH just sprung on me that he can't go to our appointment with the doc on Monday because he is too busy at work. I told him about this appointment 2 weeks ago, reminded him today and he acts like this is the first he's heard of it. This is the appointment where the doc is supposed to tell us what our other "options" are. DH wasn't there for our very first FS appointment, he wasn't there for our last IUI and now he tells me he can't go to our follow up. I just think our lives cam together too late and a baby isn't going to happen for us because we have too much going on. I'm due to ovulate tomorrow and I don't feel like BDing with him because I'm so hurt that he doesn't think missing an hour of work is worth us taking another step toward having a baby. I even scheduled it as the office closer to his work because they do consults out of that office. Not like me who has to drive and hour and a half away to the office that does us/bw and IUI/IVF. I just feel awful right now and have lost hope.

I know there are times when I've got annoyed with DH as he don't seem to understand how I feel about ttc & the pressure I put myself under, but I've never let put me off BDing & sometimes it actually helped my mood. Sounds to me like you need to sit down with your DH & talk, maybe he's feeling a little over whelmed with it all. Please don't give up hope, I know it's sometimes feels like it's never going to happen but I'm kepping everything crossed that it will happen for you soon. :hugs:



prayingtogod said:


> Thanks for your encouraging words. I must say I feel a tiny bit better today.:thumbup: This journey sometimes seems so difficult. My DH and I have had all the test done. Everything is normal with both of us. So I guess there is still hope. I am currently in 2ww. This time is just so stressful for me. If I don't get the BFP in the next few months we're going to get some assistance. My DH and I discussed IUI. He just wants to make me happy. I'm still praying that we can do this naturally.

So glad your feeling better, haven't given up hope & have a plan going forward. Hoping that you don't have to do IUI & get your BFP soon.:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

missyt said:


> Praying and Never, it is very understandable about not being in a good place right now. I can say that TTC has been the hardest thing I have gone through (to reiterate Lava's point). The best support I have is coming here and I hope you two feel the same. There is comfort in knowing there are others going through the same thing.
> 
> AFM, here it is almost 10:00 on a Friday and I just got finished sending an important email for work. I don't feel confident a BFP will happen anytime soon. I worked well over my allotted hours this week and DH just sprung on me that he can't go to our appointment with the doc on Monday because he is too busy at work. I told him about this appointment 2 weeks ago, reminded him today and he acts like this is the first he's heard of it. This is the appointment where the doc is supposed to tell us what our other "options" are. DH wasn't there for our very first FS appointment, he wasn't there for our last IUI and now he tells me he can't go to our follow up. I just think our lives cam together too late and a baby isn't going to happen for us because we have too much going on. I'm due to ovulate tomorrow and I don't feel like BDing with him because I'm so hurt that he doesn't think missing an hour of work is worth us taking another step toward having a baby. I even scheduled it as the office closer to his work because they do consults out of that office. Not like me who has to drive and hour and a half away to the office that does us/bw and IUI/IVF. I just feel awful right now and have lost hope.

Missyt, I am so sorry to hear that your dh is not understanding how important it is for him to go to the appointment. I would be so pissed if my dh did that. This probably is not great advice, but I would be stomping my feet :brat: and tell him he has to go! It is so typical, to tell them about a certain date way in advance and then act like they didn't know about it. I agree with what Lynnb said. But I would also have a talk with him and tell him that this appointment can't be missed because you need to find out what the next steps are for both of you. If he is feeling overwhelmed, he needs to tell you instead of shutting down. Easier said then done, I know. I'm thinking about you and really hope he will reconsider going to the appointment. You have done so much, gone to appointments alone, driven long distances etc. Sorry, if I ranted a little but I meant it in the best way. Please, don't lose hope.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Giiirls :))
Combination of finally being able to get out of the house, meeting friends and the lovely weather we had kept me away from typing for a few days. :)))

Ginger, I'm really glad that you are safe and sound. The tornados look crazy. So many of them as well. And in the middle of all this Obama had that empty speculation about his birth place. Really odd. Anyway Congratulations on your 5th IUI. Hope this is the final one. 3 mature follies is a great number . :happydance: MA got pregnant on 3 follies if I'm not wrong so good luck. :))) Try to get TWW off your head and focus on other stuff if you can. :hugs:

Luvy I'm really bad at uploading picts on this site too :))) Why the cramping? Is it usual or just a one off?

Dwrgi those choccie icecream and cakes sound yummy. I must go nibble some choclate now. Golf is a funny choice :haha: You must have a golf course near by. :) Sounds fun, maybe you might find yourself to be a hidden golf genious. I thought like this when I tried skiing and quickly found out that I wasn't :) But I really enjoyed driving even though I never wanted to try. You never know where your talents lie untill you try. :flower: Hope you won't need the IVF so this will be your month.

MA """It got to the point where I'd just say "here""""" :rofl::rofl::rofl: You give me a good laugh too baby :) I'm really glad to hear that you have relaxed about the pregnancy. I can't wait to know what the baby is. :) Cutey girly girl would be nice no? You could quilt and bake cakes together. How lovely! Boys are great fun too especially when they are toddlers. They are really physical and love playing :) What injections are you starting?

Hi Rowan, thank you very much for your baby dust. I hope it sticks on us all.

FM you deserved a :awww: You really worked hard this time. :)) You know, I was talking to my hairdresser today and we ended up talking about TTC. I said "You can't imagine how unpleasant and hard it is when TTC prolongs" She just didn't get it. She said laughing "So which bit of TTc is hard" I said laughing "There isn't a which bit, every bit is unpleasant and hard" We had a good chuckle. I said "I hope you won't have to find out" Anyway same advice as Ginger goes for you, me, Lava and DWrgi. Let's try not to think about it. Cause we will know soon enough anyway :hugs::kiss:

Hey Lynnb stay as much as you like here hun. I'm happy to have some good news lingering around :) it's wonderful news about the HCG. 

OOh Missy hun, you sound like you are working like crazy. I must say I thought it isn't fair of your company to expect so much of you. I hope it isn't like this at most times. Also they really need to support you through any treatment if you decide to have it. When you are such a good employee giving so much of your effort for them. This is a very important decision about your future and your work place shouldn't be having a negative effect on it because of their commercial or economic reasons. Please ignore my words if you find it too nosy I just got concerned about your health hun. 

Girls I really need to run off cause my favorite crime thriller is starting but Missy I still have a few things to add... Will do tomoroow morn promise....
xxxxx allll


----------



## skye2010

Sorry about the cut off but this thriller is really consuming and I wait for it the whole week :)

Missy, I just read your second post just now. It looks like you have a lot in your plate right now. DH issue is tricky. My DH had a few good times when he wasn't there when I needed it but this didn't mean he didn't want the baby or didn't want to help me. At the time it really broke my heart too and actually sent my nerves off the roof. We had massive arguements which built up a lot of resentment on me. It was destructive for both of us and TTC. 

Men don't get so involved with all the treatment as much as women do. All fertility treatments are applied on the woman (IUI, IVF etc) even when the problem might be the sperms. So most men feel a sort of detachment to all this. They feel like they are a voyeur more than a participant. You loved him married him and want a child from him. So you need his commitment. I promise you he would show you his commitment once he digests all this and sees that you actually allow him to deal with this. Cause he loves you too. I am talking out of my experience my DH often felt that I saw him as an enemy. I probably did get angry and resentful towards him as the time passed by and we didn't conceive. He could feel this so he used to be more closed and difficult. These thoughts gave me more stress and made me more desperate. It really was a bad atmosphere. In time I realized that I needed to ease off and chill out a bit. He relaxed too and became more willing, more commited. Things improved a lot for both of us after that.

I believe having an arguement or putting your foot down isn't a good solution for you right now. My best suggestion is either you postpone the meeting or pull all your strength and resources and go there alone if you feel you can't wait to hear what the dr is going to say. You will be the one who is making the final decision for the treatment any way. In other words, it will be your call in the end. 

Both you and your DH looks like you are on tight schedule and probobly quite off steam with working so hard. You might be misunderstanding each other and mishandle each other right now. This is a temporary situation. Whatever you decied to do about the appointment you must talk to him. Tell him that this appointment is very important for you and you are disappointed by him for not coming. Just let this sink into him without punishing him by anger which would only confuse him.

I really feel for you my friend. I have been in that situation and it really is unpleasant but it will all work out in the end. Loads of hugs for you. I hope the weekend gave you a little bit of the slack you much needed. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> MA """It got to the point where I'd just say "here""""" :rofl::rofl::rofl: You give me a good laugh too baby :) I'm really glad to hear that you have relaxed about the pregnancy. I can't wait to know what the baby is. :) Cutey girly girl would be nice no? You could quilt and bake cakes together. How lovely! Boys are great fun too especially when they are toddlers. They are really physical and love playing :) What injections are you starting?

Yes, either will be fun. :thumbup::happydance: 

I started weekly injections of 17P. It's a STRONG progesterone that's compounded in the pharmacy and made right there. Many women use progesterone creams or pills in the beginning of their pregnancies to keep their pregnancies early on either because their bodies are producing ENOUGH progesterone or because for some reason the progesterone in their bodies isn't sufficient enough to keep a pregnancy in the first trimester so that type of progesterone is used.

17P however is POTENT!! It's used in most women who are susceptable to second trimester or later preterm births. It's a THICK solution and given by injections only. Once a week it's given from wks 16 until 36wks and it's supposed to calm the cervix from contracting. Some women say they are PAINFUL but I'm not having that issue. I AM however dealing with the nausea again REALLY bad like morning sickness.:wacko: I'm also dealing with stiff lower back muscles. I know it's supposed to calm them and help stop contractions but I'm walking like an old lady right now. :haha: I guess I'll deal with all this as long as we can get through to at least 36wks.

I'm hoping that a calm cervix will mean I will stop seeing my cervical measurements dwindle. :winkwink::thumbup: I'll know in two weeks with the next sonogram and it will most likely tell me if I'll end up with a stitch when they decide I get to THEIR point of 2cm's.:wacko: That's the concern in the back of my mind but I'm PRAYING that we won't even get there. I'm praying for VICTORY over this issue!:happydance::winkwink:

I'll keep you posted when I find out the gender. :lol:

Love to you all.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Great advice to missy SKYE. For every guy on these forums who are willing to do anything to get a little one, there are a bunch more who feel very impotent (pun not intended) because this baby stuff isn't happening like they'd imagined. Men are usually very reluctant to go to the doctors under the best circumstances, and then to go for something they'd never imagined would be a problem? It goes to the core of their manhood.

This TTC stuff becomes very woman-centric--we think about it all the time--men don't usually. Maybe your husband doesn't want to hear what the doctor has to say because he can't bear to hear about expensive treatments and hear that (he) has failed to give his wife the one thing she wants more than anything? That he's not enough for you because you feel your family is incomplete without that baby.

I'm not saying you're wrong for how you feel. I'm just wondering if you're both not hurting, but handling it in different ways?


----------



## skye2010

I am pupo 2 perfect looking blasto embies :))) since this morning. They will let me know about the remaining 8 when they find out if they are good to freeze :)[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> I am pupo 2 perfect looking blasto embies :))) since this morning. They will let me know about the remaining 8 when they find out if they are good to freeze :)[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Dear Skye

This sounds trulu amazing-HUGE good luck with this! I am thinking of you and know that your :bfp: is imminent! 

Lots and lots of love,
Axx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

It actually sounds TRULY amazing-even better when spelt correctly!
x


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies,

Thank you for thinking of me over the last few days, I really do appreciate all your comments and I am grateful.

I'm all BnB'd out for today as I felt I ought to start a journal and get all my thoughts down so I'm afraid there are no individual comments.

I will be back to my usual self (hopefully) before we know it.

I'm also in the 2WW along with a couple of you so fingers crossed for everyone on the thread for some baby :dust: that is sticky as you like :flower:

A

XxX


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> I am pupo 2 perfect looking blasto embies :))) since this morning. They will let me know about the remaining 8 when they find out if they are good to freeze :)[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Great news Skye, I'm really hoping this is your cycle & keeping fx'd :flower:



Neversaynever said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me over the last few days, I really do appreciate all your comments and I am grateful.
> 
> I'm all BnB'd out for today as I felt I ought to start a journal and get all my thoughts down so I'm afraid there are no individual comments.
> 
> I will be back to my usual self (hopefully) before we know it.
> 
> I'm also in the 2WW along with a couple of you so fingers crossed for everyone on the thread for some baby :dust: that is sticky as you like :flower:
> 
> A
> 
> XxX

Have just read your journal in tears & can relate to so much of what you're going through, I'm so glad you'd found a place to let it all out. It is really scary to ttc after a loss but I found it got easier. Stay strong sweetie, your BFP will happen :hugs: & extremely sticky :dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> I am pupo 2 perfect looking blasto embies :))) since this morning. They will let me know about the remaining 8 when they find out if they are good to freeze :)[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Skye that is fantastic news!! Soooo excited for you!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> I am pupo 2 perfect looking blasto embies :))) since this morning. They will let me know about the remaining 8 when they find out if they are good to freeze :)[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

WTG!:happydance: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## lavalux

Awesome news, SKYE!!! woo hoo!

Lots of love to those in the 2WW and those lurking!

AFM, 
My temp dropped significantly today at 9 DPO. I think I'm out. After ovulation, it was 98.1 for several days in a row, then jumped up at 7 DPO to 98.60, next day to 98.46, but this morning it went down to 97.9. I immediately temped again thinking it was a mistake, but it only raised to 98.1. So, there ya go! I do not except anything but AF on Friday ladies. I'm going to do one more IUI cycle with femara and then take a break. I can't afford IVF right now anyway so I need some time to save the money and think about the pros/cons of regular IVF vs. donor eggs if the IUIs don't work for me.

Besides this TTC rollercoaster, the weekend was great - beautiful weather! :)


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^lava, I have a question though--if you implanted on CD 10-14, then your temps would have dropped on 9 dpo, because there was no implantation yet, right? I know it's easier for us to prepare for the worst so we're not totally devastated, but really, you're not out quite yet, I think.

Hugs to you, as IVF is out of the question for us too at the moment. I'm hoping you see a bfp.


----------



## lavalux

Nikki Leigh,
What do you mean by "Implant on CD 10-14"? They say that you implant 6-12 days after ovulation, right, so I'm confused? My IUI was on Friday so I'm 9 DPO or CD 26. I've heard of slight temp dips on implantation day, but I don't think that's it. I will be curious to see if my temp goes up again tomorrow, though. I know I shouldn't count myself out just yet. We are cycling right around the same time and our cycle lengths are the same. How are you feeling? Are you going to test early?


----------



## Nikki Leigh

:dohh: SORRY! I meant to write 10-14 DPO (or DIUI) not CD! I'm a goofball.


----------



## lavalux

All these numbers and statistics make my head spin!!!!! I hope AF stays away for us.


----------



## skye2010

OMG Osama Bin Laden is killed by the US soldiers. Sorry for such a political post but this is an important piece of news. And I'm relieved.


----------



## Dwrgi

To Lava and Nikki and everbody else in the 2WW-I am keeping all my fingers crossed for a :bfp: to all of us!

I don't think any of us should count ourselves out until that moment when AF arrives. I have read so much about temperature dips and rises, but, there is always the proviso that everybody's body is different so what may be the case for one may not be the case for the other!

It's all a waiting game, isn't it???!

Brilliant news re. Osama-really historic. Just wonder what Al Qaeda will do now-bound to be some reprisals somewhere. 

AFM, am 7DPO, and feeling really down. All the OH and I have done over the past few days is argue, and I honestly feel that I am stuck in a nightmare. I just feel so tearful, and I know that a complete stranger could read this and say that perhaps I am borderline depressed. I have felt this for ages, and know it's to do with TTC. What is the point of Me if I don't become a mother??? It's soooooooo hard to remain upbeat, and I daren't raise the F issue with OH as he is fed up with hearing about it. He can sod off, as it won't be him flooded with drugs, and stuck full with needles. 

Sorry girls, rant over! It's a beautiful day-the cat is sat in front of the monitor so I can barely see anything and surely a day off work is worth celebrating, and not for being miserable!?

Hope you're all okay-lots and lots of :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to you all!

And, of course, lots of :dust::dust:
xxx:flower:


----------



## lavalux

Dwgri,
Sorry you are feeling down. There is a really good book that I checked out of the library that deals with depression & communication problems with husbands & has does of suggestions for coping. It is called Conquering Infertility by Alice Domar. I recommend it.

My temp dropped even lower this morning several points below my baseline. If it had gone up, I would have chaulked it up to an implementation dip but not now. I want to know why my pattern has changed so drastically from all my previous charts. I called my nurse b/c I'm wondering if I have issues that developed with low progesterone, but my test results were ok. Who knows ... but everything I've read said that temps need to stay up to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## MrsJ08

Just a very quick one from me to say

Padbrat :hugs:

Lynnb :wohoo: Congratulations

Skye I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Lots of :dust: to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

OOOh, Mrs J,
Look at the little princess, She has grown. She looks like a perfect ripe strawberry :) Yumm yumm!!!. Hope I could make a little cutsy like Scarlet.

Lynnb, HA, MA, Lava, Mrs J, FM and all the ladies here. Thank you so much for wishing me well and supporting me. Also good luck for all of us on TWW.

MA it's good that they are keeping a close eye on you. As long as they keep it under controle. :) I am taking the progestrone suppositories right now but they might switch me to the injections. Than DH will need to administer it daily. Although I suspect your progestrone injections would be a much higher dose.They told us that warming it up in your bra beforehand and rubbing the area with a hot towel helps. The needles are massive and scary. What's Doug's trick cause everyone on my IVF thread is after any info how to make these injections less painful. I will find out tomorrow if I will switch to the injection and I'm truly dreading it. Especially since my DH is completely useless at anything useful with his hands :)

Lava, hon, I know it isn't easy at all to take your mind off this but try to keep positive as much as you can on TWW. The temperature changes means nothing to fertility drs and nurses cause they don't really use it as a tool (I don't think) It's all the acupuncturists who are into all that. I agree with Dwrgi. I used to temp for months and not one month was ever similar to the other even when the acupuncturist was working on it so I lost my faith in that. When is your test date? Did the dr check your progestrone? Are you taking any suppositories right now? I hope this would work for you hon. I'm sending you loads of sticky baby vibes. :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi I'm sorry to hear that you are going a rough patch. Long term TTC brings along depression and arguements between couples. Some fertility drs ignore this but it is a fact of TTC. Also IVF is a stressful decision to take. That's why most clinics have counselling services. 
I went through all the emotions you described. It really is unpleasant and painful. I used to feel so lonely and think that not even my DH could understand me (which wasn't true). But this frustration subsides tremendously once you actually start the treatment. You feel that you are more in charge by getting help. IVF is not easy but I feel a lot more positive and relaxed since I started it. It has a lot of positive aspects.
Man are man they don't feel the same interest on this process as woman do but that's just the way it is. That's why we are all here building ourselves a support network. :) Discussing a fertility issue with you lot has always been more productive than discussing it my DH. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Missy I hope you are feeling a lot better hon.

AFM I'm really bloated again. We ran out of bottled water and getting myself a glass is more difficult than a bottle next to me, also I don't like the tap water that much. So I think I just got bloated with all the hormones all of a sudden. It's really uncomfortable as if I have swallowed a basketball.


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- yay!!! PUPO! I'm rooting for you!!!!!

I will post again this afternoon when I have more time.


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies... sorry I have been lurking... but still keeping you all in my thoughts! x

I like Dwrgi am feeling like I am not in the happiest place... still so angry and cyncial and that bad mood is contagious so I am trying to keep my black cloud to myself...

But I am still reading your posts...

LynnB I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you...

Skye! Yay! Pupo!

MrsJo8 and everyone else thank you for your words xxxxxxxxxx (hugs) 

Lava and Nikki how are you guys? Those temp figures really confuse me.. I am far too thick to do the temping thing! lol


----------



## Baby4MJ

Dwrgi said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm 39, 40 in July. Been TTC for 3 years and three months. Had one ectopic pregnancy 15 months ago, and back again trying. It is soooooooo hard. The worst thing for me was that my best friend, who has a daughter, was nonchalant about having another (to say the least) and when she finally decided to try for her baby no. 2, she gets pregnant the FIRST month. It was a bittersweet experience for me. It is very cruel, isn't it, but I can't help but feel that thinking positively will get us all there!
> 
> So far, I've had 6 sessions of acupuncture in six weeks; DH is using Wellman Conception (as there is some issue with his motility); I'm cutting right back on alcohol, cutting back on wheat (which prevents absorption of minerals, APPARENTLY!!), taking vits E, B6, Selenium, Iron, Zinc, Folic and Chinese herbs, tried Preseed (didn't work for me), done the stick my legs in the air thing (and try not to fall off the bed at the same time)-again, this didn't work for me, have done Clomid-no joy, done one cycle of drugs for IUI then DH's sperm were practically non-existant (4-OMG-you need about 5 MILLION at least-this jsut wasn't funny) and now DH is doing another sample next week; I'm charting temps daily, and have done the monthly opks (but gynae doc said these were a waste of time, as you could have missed the ovulation). What else is there?????
> 
> It's all ridiculous really, but got to be in it to win it, so I'm sure we will all be here for a short space of time!
> 
> Babydust to you all!
> :hugs::hug:

Hi!

I wanted to particularly address Dwrgi re: your gyno saying OPKs were a waste of time (?!!?), but I'm new to this particular TTC board (member to many, many others out there - fortunately and unfortunately!), so first, a quick intro: I'm 39, DH is 45, been married 11-1/2 years, and have been TTC our 1st since June 2009. Three miscarriages (Oct 2009, March 2010, Sept 2010) and 4 months of fertility meds (both oral and injectible) and a failed IUI later, here I am. After the failed IUI in Feb. 2011, I threw in the towel on the RE and all the meds (and feeling physically horrible all the time), and began fertility acupuncture. Another adventure has begun! Hopefully a successful one. 

To Dwrgi: Excluding the period of time I was on fertility meds (which completely screwed up my cycles and ability to OPK test), OPK testing was the ONLY thing that I could rely on to help me get pregnant the 3 times I did. DH and I TTC on our own in the beginning (oh, how naive we were!), but it was only when I got the Clearblue Easy digital fertility monitor (BBT charting left me confused and dizzy:wacko:, so I gave up on that PDQ) did I get preggers without fail. Highly recommend it! Not sure why your gyno would tell you not to use OPKs? Every little thing you can do to help you should definitely do! 

My acupuncturist told me to eliminate wheat, too, but didn't realize why! Good to know. No sugar, no saturated fat either. Just lots of greens. Also on Chinese herbs, progesterone (a carry-over from my RE because I'm paranoid and afraid not to use it), prenatals, and a daily baby aspirin. Recently I started yoga (I am sorely uncoordinated, but if it helps then OK!).

I agree - alot of what we have to do to TTC is crazy - but if it works, hurrah for us!

Best of luck to us all!
:dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> OOOh, Mrs J,
> 
> Lynnb, HA, MA, Lava, Mrs J, FM and all the ladies here. Thank you so much for wishing me well and supporting me. Also good luck for all of us on TWW.
> 
> MA it's good that they are keeping a close eye on you. As long as they keep it under controle. :) I am taking the progestrone suppositories right now but they might switch me to the injections. Than DH will need to administer it daily. Although I suspect your progestrone injections would be a much higher dose.They told us that warming it up in your bra beforehand and rubbing the area with a hot towel helps. The needles are massive and scary. What's Doug's trick cause everyone on my IVF thread is after any info how to make these injections less painful. I will find out tomorrow if I will switch to the injection and I'm truly dreading it. Especially since my DH is completely useless at anything useful with his hands :)


Hi Skye. The progesterone injections your on is likely the POI or Progesterone in Oil shots. They are somewhat different from my compound drug. Mine are made specifically from a compound pharmacy that puts the drug together right there in the pharmacy. There aren't a whole lot of compound pharmacies that do this so it takes some traveling, though they send it now.

POI that you'll be taking I have heard the oil can make it sting a bit but am told it goes away shortly after. Your injections are much more potent than the creams and are actually given in most hospitals to stop preterm delivery in emergencies because it works a whole lot quicker than the creams when injected into the body. It's actually a good thing if given the choice over creams. :winkwink::thumbup:

While they're not as potent as 17P injections they pretty much have a similar affect in that they are excellent at helping with so many issues pertaining to early loss and/or preterm labor. Most Dr.'s won't give 17P injections unless there has been a prior preterm birth or loss from second and third trimesters and the side effects are a bit more intense for those who end up with them vs the POI injections you'd be getting so that's also a plus.:thumbup:

To stop the pinch/pain from injection site have the person giving the injection rub the site with an alcohol pad for 30 seconds REALLY intense. This is supposed to sort of numb the nerve endings of the skin and allows the needle to go in without actually feeling it. Remember though, you have to REALLY rub the area with the alcohol pad for 30 seconds in order to feel the results, if you don't do it long enough you'll still feel the needle. The best way to do it is once the rubbing is done for 30 seconds, have the person QUICKLY inject the needle thereafter. It works like a charm. :winkwink: 

Doug actually learned it from a senior nurse who taught him. Not many nurses know this method or perform it unless they've actually been taught by a senior nurse as it's rarely taught in nursing school because it's such a "little" step but that "little" step would help cut the pain for so many people who fear the pain on injections contact.

You should find videos of POI (progesterone in oil) on Youtube that will show you how to inject and tricks to warm the oil before contact. Do a search on Youtube and you'll see. :thumbup:

Hope this helps. You shouldn't have the same type of pain I had with my 17P injections as my solution is made differently and it's THICK. The oil itself is the culprit to the pain most feel with your type of injection. While it's the oil, it's not thick and thus shouldn't cause too many issues in the muscles. 

Hopefully I haven't gone on too much. :lol: Check out the Youtube videos so your familiar with it and try Dougs method of prep before injection. I bet you'll do just fine dear friend!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## skye2010

I am so miserable right now. I think I have a mild case of over stimmulation. My stomach is so big that I have to breath quite rapidly. All the water I drink doesn't do the trick. It's so uncomfortable ;( The clinic is closed and the emergency number advised me to go to the Hospital's ER if I can't wait any longer. I don't know what they can do and I don't want any other medicals touching my tummy in case it's a wrong intervention. 
It's reallt uncomfortable :(


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> Hey ladies... sorry I have been lurking... but still keeping you all in my thoughts! x
> 
> I like Dwrgi am feeling like I am not in the happiest place... still so angry and cyncial and that bad mood is contagious so I am trying to keep my black cloud to myself...
> 
> But I am still reading your posts...
> 
> LynnB I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you...
> 
> Skye! Yay! Pupo!
> 
> MrsJo8 and everyone else thank you for your words xxxxxxxxxx (hugs)
> 
> Lava and Nikki how are you guys? Those temp figures really confuse me.. I am far too thick to do the temping thing! lol

Lurk for as long as you need Deb, we're here as & when you need us :hugs:

It really means the world to me that you're keeping fingers & toes crossed for me, but doesn't that make everyday life a little difficult :winkwink::haha:



skye2010 said:


> I am so miserable right now. I think I have a mild case of over stimmulation. My stomach is so big that I have to breath quite rapidly. All the water I drink doesn't do the trick. It's so uncomfortable ;( The clinic is closed and the emergency number advised me to go to the Hospital's ER if I can't wait any longer. I don't know what they can do and I don't want any other medicals touching my tummy in case it's a wrong intervention.
> It's reallt uncomfortable :(

Not sure what to say huni apart from if you're that uncomfortable maybe go to the ER & see what they advise & if you don't think it's right or don't fancy risking it then leave. Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

I may not be on here much this week as I have a week off work & have decided to spend sometime with my sister, mother & 2 nieces. So I'm sending you all :dust: & hoping for some BFPs by the time I get back home.


----------



## Neversaynever

Aw Skye hun I don't know what to suggest I'm sorry :hugs: really hope it doesn't last long though

Dwrgi, sorry your DH is being a bit of a numpty it is sooooo frustrating when they font listen or support. My OH is the same if it's any consolation, if he can't fix it he doesn't want to know about it as it'll make him angry for not being able to fix it. Hence us ladies use an outlet like BnB as we don't want fixing as such, just a sounding board and support. Hang in there :flower:

Lava, you're not out until that hag arrives lady :)

Lynneb, thank you for looking at my journal, it's done me the world of good although my journey is still very up and down. So pleased for you and positive sticky :dust: to you

FM, we are at the same point DPO and my fingers are well and truly crossed for you

Padbrat, go easy on yourself hun. It takes time as you well know :hugs:

Jocr, thanks also for commenting on my journal, big hugs to you chick :hugs:

Nikki, praying, gingerbread and anyone else I've missed :hi: and :hug: to you

XxX


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> I am so miserable right now. I think I have a mild case of over stimmulation. My stomach is so big that I have to breath quite rapidly. All the water I drink doesn't do the trick. It's so uncomfortable ;( The clinic is closed and the emergency number advised me to go to the Hospital's ER if I can't wait any longer. I don't know what they can do and I don't want any other medicals touching my tummy in case it's a wrong intervention.
> It's reallt uncomfortable :(

If your hyperstimmulated you have to go to the ER and make sure all is well and it hasn't gotten out of hand. Just have them take a sonogram to be sure your not at the danger level of hyperstimmulation. If you don't decide to go you have GOT to call the office IMMEDIATELY in the morning and tell them you have to come in right away to get checked for hyperstimmulation!

In all actuality you may have quite a few follies in there and are feeling that so I don't want to scare you BUT, if you are hyperstimming you need to check it out in case it's at a dangerous level.

Sounds like you may have quite a few good ones in there and I'll be interested in knowing what they see.:hugs: If you feel any sicker you get to that hospital!! Just have them look at the follies and if it's not at a dangerous level, tell them they cannot touch anything.


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
Hope you feel better.

I called my nurse this morning about the temp drop. She said that my progesterone was great when tested so she wasn't concerned and it didn't mean I was out. I could come in & they could retest, but she didn't think I needed to. Since work is crazy with stuff I can't reschedule, I just said don't worry about it and we could test again next cycle if needed. My period was due on Saturday so I decided to just wait. But, I just got an explanation for the temp dip ... the old hag arrived ... EARLY. Fun Fun! 

Anyway, the negative is ... I'm not pregnant again. The positive is that I don't have a progesterone problem and I can start my next treatment cycle earlier than expected. I hate having a 31 day cycle ... the days just drag by. This month it was only 27 days. I wonder if that had something to do with the trigger shot and/or the IUI? Anyway, now I'll go in Thursday for my Day 3 test & u/s and begin Femara for another IUI cycle. 

Dwgri,
If it makes you feel any better, my DH is going to a happy hour tonight and I called him & spoke to him for a few minutes while he was waiting for his friend to arrive at the bar. I told him that the reason my temp went down was b/c I got my period just now. His response was ... "ok, Dan's here... gotta go." That's it! Not "sorry," not "I'll be home soon," nothing. I asked him this weekend if he was angry at me for not getting pregnant yet and he said no, but that he was surprised. Mentioned his good sperm count. Of course, this didn't help my mood at all and just got me crying. So, guys are daft about this stuff sometimes and seem less interested than we are occasionally. That's what the ladies on this board are for ... b/c we understand better what you are going through. Just know that you aren't alone!

I'm going to have some chocolate for dinner now. :(


----------



## Neversaynever

Lynneb, hope you have a lovely time visiting family hun :flower:

Skye, how're you feeling? Make sure you take on board MA's comments :hugs:

Lava hun, :hugs: so sorry that the hag appeared. It's such a rubbish feeling when you see her arrive. As for the men, they do say the most insensitive things at times but I really think they have NO idea as to what we go through in our quest for children. My cycles have shortened since my loss so at least if the hag arrives, it's not so long to wait to try next month. Take care and hope the chocolate was yummy :flower:

:hi: to everyone else

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Baby4MJ said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm 39, 40 in July. Been TTC for 3 years and three months. Had one ectopic pregnancy 15 months ago, and back again trying. It is soooooooo hard. The worst thing for me was that my best friend, who has a daughter, was nonchalant about having another (to say the least) and when she finally decided to try for her baby no. 2, she gets pregnant the FIRST month. It was a bittersweet experience for me. It is very cruel, isn't it, but I can't help but feel that thinking positively will get us all there!
> 
> So far, I've had 6 sessions of acupuncture in six weeks; DH is using Wellman Conception (as there is some issue with his motility); I'm cutting right back on alcohol, cutting back on wheat (which prevents absorption of minerals, APPARENTLY!!), taking vits E, B6, Selenium, Iron, Zinc, Folic and Chinese herbs, tried Preseed (didn't work for me), done the stick my legs in the air thing (and try not to fall off the bed at the same time)-again, this didn't work for me, have done Clomid-no joy, done one cycle of drugs for IUI then DH's sperm were practically non-existant (4-OMG-you need about 5 MILLION at least-this jsut wasn't funny) and now DH is doing another sample next week; I'm charting temps daily, and have done the monthly opks (but gynae doc said these were a waste of time, as you could have missed the ovulation). What else is there?????
> 
> It's all ridiculous really, but got to be in it to win it, so I'm sure we will all be here for a short space of time!
> 
> Babydust to you all!
> :hugs::hug:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I wanted to particularly address Dwrgi re: your gyno saying OPKs were a waste of time (?!!?), but I'm new to this particular TTC board (member to many, many others out there - fortunately and unfortunately!), so first, a quick intro: I'm 39, DH is 45, been married 11-1/2 years, and have been TTC our 1st since June 2009. Three miscarriages (Oct 2009, March 2010, Sept 2010) and 4 months of fertility meds (both oral and injectible) and a failed IUI later, here I am. After the failed IUI in Feb. 2011, I threw in the towel on the RE and all the meds (and feeling physically horrible all the time), and began fertility acupuncture. Another adventure has begun! Hopefully a successful one.
> 
> To Dwrgi: Excluding the period of time I was on fertility meds (which completely screwed up my cycles and ability to OPK test), OPK testing was the ONLY thing that I could rely on to help me get pregnant the 3 times I did. DH and I TTC on our own in the beginning (oh, how naive we were!), but it was only when I got the Clearblue Easy digital fertility monitor (BBT charting left me confused and dizzy:wacko:, so I gave up on that PDQ) did I get preggers without fail. Highly recommend it! Not sure why your gyno would tell you not to use OPKs? Every little thing you can do to help you should definitely do!
> 
> My acupuncturist told me to eliminate wheat, too, but didn't realize why! Good to know. No sugar, no saturated fat either. Just lots of greens. Also on Chinese herbs, progesterone (a carry-over from my RE because I'm paranoid and afraid not to use it), prenatals, and a daily baby aspirin. Recently I started yoga (I am sorely uncoordinated, but if it helps then OK!).
> 
> I agree - alot of what we have to do to TTC is crazy - but if it works, hurrah for us!
> 
> Best of luck to us all!
> :dust:Click to expand...

*Welcome, Baby4MJ!* Good to have you here! :flower:

First of all, I would just like to wish you a huge 'good luck' :thumbup: in your quest for your first child. It sounds like you have been through a huge amount, and I can really empathise with you on what you have experienced! I am glad that you haven't given up-you will be so glad that you did not when you get your own baby! Huge, HUGE good luck to you!

I do agree with you re. my FS's declaration about opk-what she sais was that once you test and get a positive result, it may be too late anyway, as the egg may have been lost. Of course, we all know that ovulation can occur up to 48 hours after the first positive result. I use the Clear Blue ovulation sticks too, and it gives me comfort to know that my body has recorded a positive result and to 'go for it.' The one thing that bothers me though is-do people take the opk test once a day or twice a day? Would this matter? I read somewhere that the most reliable evidencve of ovulation will be given with an evening test.... Others say that first urine of the day.. It gets very confusing-as does all the conflicting evidence that we get from our respective FS's. 

I really hope that you are benefitting from the acupuncture-cutting out wheat is also recommended as wheat prevents minerals being absorbed by the body. I tried this and it led to all sorts of problems, completely unrelated to fertility, so I'm back on wheat.

Do you know what your own problems are, sorry for asking if you think it's personal. It's clear that you CAN get pregnant-is it just a case of being able to hold on to baby??? In that case, baby aspirin will certainly help..

I'm glad you have found this thread, you will get a lot of support from it-everybody is really supportive!

Take care and big hugs to you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi everybody!

Oh skye honey I hope you are feeling better. Did you decide to go to the ER? My friend down the street used to talk about the extreme bloating & intense pressure but hers was from all the follies in her. I hope thats all is was for you. Thinking of you hon :hugs:

Lava I am so so sorry af showed. I was hoping you were gona be a 1st iui success...something tells me it wont take you long though. Shame on DH for his comment on the phone. I swear they are one track mind & can only process what they are currently doing(for him it was waiting on his friend) I know they mean no harm but come on...really???!!!!!

Never Im the same dpo as well(u & FM are 5dpo?) This wait is forever!! I hope we can have 3 bfp next week[-o&lt;

Dwrgi I think we all can relate to DH being a big Butt from time to time. I'll keep my personal experience to myself as I just got over being pissed at him & am afraid I'll get mad all over again. But yes they can be so insensitive at times. As far as opk, Ive read several places that its not like hpt where you use fmu but that LH gets stronger through out the day. I always tested around 2-3pm but often wondered if 2x a day would be better. Im sending your DH:spermy: lots of luck(never thought that sentence would leave my mouth!)

MA thanks for the advice on the poi shot. I was watching youtube videos of that last week(my friend keeps telling me they are the worst) If I do reach the point of ivf I will gladly try dougs little trick!

Lynnb have a wonderful time with your family!

FM still counting down..almost half way there!!!!!!

Hi baby4mj:hi:

Padbrat & HA thinking of you:hugs:

Missy,Nikki,Praying,Jocr Hi girls I hope you are well. Sending love to you.


----------



## gingerbread

Hi twinkle & luv..how are the both of you?:hugs:

Missy did things work out with DH and your appointment? I hope you are feeling better about it all.:flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I see we've been moved! :)

Anyhoo, I'll post later today in response to other's posts. I just wanted to quickly write that AF came Sunday night, and my 7dpo progesterone from Thursday came back a measly 4.5 on Saturday, which is why I know AF would have to be coming soon. My doctor has called to talk about the test, so I'll have more info later. I am very frustrated, and today/tomorrow I need to have a FSH test (again) and decide if I'm going to use this Clomid I have. I just don't know what to do, to be honest.

OK, gotta run for the bus. Will finish this post lata sisters! :)


----------



## gingerbread

why have we been moved?:growlmad:

Do any of you know much about smep and if its geared towards women who've had a mc or previous births?(I dont see how that would matter but that seems to be what most people say about it). Im already searching for new ideas if this cycle doesnt take[-o&lt; Shame on me[-X


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Ladies!

I'm confused....why and where have we been moved to? Do we need to start a new thread?

Skye- Are you feeling better? Did you call the clinic? Are they having you coming in to make sure you are not overstimulated? Thinking about you.:hugs:

Lava- I'm so very sorry that af showed. I really wish I could cast her away, for at least 9 months for all of us!:hugs: I'm glad that you have another IUI scheduled. I will be praying that it brings you your bfp.:flower: As for your dh, mine does things like that. I have to agree with ginger, my dh acts that way. Lately, he has been putting all his free time and effort into his car and I'm feeling quite ignored. He is 7 years younger then me, so he thinks we have all the time in the world to get pg.

Dwrgi- I'm also sorry your dh was making you upset too.:hugs:
I don't think they get how friggen hard this is for us to go through. About the opk's, I'm not sure why your gyn would say that. I use the cbfm and cheapies,temping just to make sure I don't miss the key day. How else can we truly know when the right time it is to bd.

Ginger-I'm trying out the SMEP this month and I have never been pg. I once had two positive pregnancy tests in a row about 6 years ago but ended up getting my af shortly after. So don't know. No positives since. Pretty much ready to try anything, I can.:hugs::hugs: 

Lynnb- Have a great time with your family!

FM- How are you doing? thinking about ya.

Hello- baby4mj

Never-:hugs::hugs:

Missyt- my soul sister, how are you? Thinking about you.

Jocr- How are you? been thinking about ya.

Twinkle- How are you doing?

I tested using my cbfm and it gave me "low fertility" lets hope I don't screw this cycle up, like I did last month. Had the flu and forgot to test a couple of times and messed it all up.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of us!


----------



## luvmydoggies

I just realized and found us...we have become a group. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

luvmydoggies said:


> I just realized and found us...we have become a group. :)

It's nice to become a group, but as a woman over 35, I'm kinda finding the fact that they moved this thread AWAY from the 35 + where women over 35 can have actual support offensive. Why did they move us?:shrug: I honestly think they need to move us back. I feel kinda like moving such a group of support to women of our age will make it hard for others to find this AWESOME group of women. To me, it's not just a "discussion group" it's a group of women in their 30's who are focusing on ttc and looking to one another for help and encouragement.


Yes, I see this as a tight knit group, but without having other women of our age group to confide in and encourage each other, I don't think I would have gotten this far had I not come to the age group that fit me when all the other forums support young women in their prime of pregnancy. I may not have found a place to talk about treatment each of us are doing nor do I think I would be pregnant right now as I may have given up without the kind encouragement of others like the women in here.

Not to start and issue or anything but it's affensive yet again to take a thread for women of 35+ and throw them off into a "discussion" group instead of keeping them within their own forum for women of more maturity.:thumbup:

Who would we talk to about putting this thread back into the old forum?? Am I making a mountain out of a molehill here??:shrug::wacko:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Dwrgi said:


> *Welcome, Baby4MJ!* Good to have you here! :flower:
> 
> First of all, I would just like to wish you a huge 'good luck' :thumbup: in your quest for your first child. It sounds like you have been through a huge amount, and I can really empathise with you on what you have experienced! I am glad that you haven't given up-you will be so glad that you did not when you get your own baby! Huge, HUGE good luck to you!
> 
> I do agree with you re. my FS's declaration about opk-what she sais was that once you test and get a positive result, it may be too late anyway, as the egg may have been lost. Of course, we all know that ovulation can occur up to 48 hours after the first positive result. I use the Clear Blue ovulation sticks too, and it gives me comfort to know that my body has recorded a positive result and to 'go for it.' The one thing that bothers me though is-do people take the opk test once a day or twice a day? Would this matter? I read somewhere that the most reliable evidencve of ovulation will be given with an evening test.... Others say that first urine of the day.. It gets very confusing-as does all the conflicting evidence that we get from our respective FS's.
> 
> I really hope that you are benefitting from the acupuncture-cutting out wheat is also recommended as wheat prevents minerals being absorbed by the body. I tried this and it led to all sorts of problems, completely unrelated to fertility, so I'm back on wheat.
> 
> Do you know what your own problems are, sorry for asking if you think it's personal. It's clear that you CAN get pregnant-is it just a case of being able to hold on to baby??? In that case, baby aspirin will certainly help..
> 
> I'm glad you have found this thread, you will get a lot of support from it-everybody is really supportive!
> 
> Take care and big hugs to you!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi, Dwrgi (and all the other ladies, of course! :wave:)

Wow - what a wonderful welcome! Seriously, thank you. Best welcome I've ever received of all the boards I've visited!

Re: the OPK testing, I use the actual digital monitor, not just the OPK test sticks alone (I think those are two different things? The Clearblue monitor, which has special sticks of its own, and then just the regular Clearblue sticks that show lines (or smiley faces) when you have an LH surge? Is that right? :-k) Anyway, the monitor instructions advise testing once/day using first urine of the day (you set the monitor for a 6-hour "test window" for the morning - mine is between 5am and 11am) and the monitor tells you exactly what days to test (usually between CD6 and CD15, depending on your cycle. It actually "learns" your cycle after time). The monitor usually shows a surge for me anywhere between CD9 and CD12 since I have a relatively short cycle of 24-25 days. The good thing about the monitor is that it also shows the period of time that you have high fertility (the lead up to ovulation), to give you the best chance. Just do the horizontal bop during high fertility and peak fertility (and usually for a day or 2 after peak for luck) and whammo - you're supposed to have the best chance to get pregnant. 

The acupuncture has calmed me down leaps and bounds. Not nearly as stressed or obsessive about get preg as I was prior to starting it. I think all the blood-drawing and ultrasounds and injections and appts with my gyno and with my RE left me half crazy. None of that with acupuncture. I get to lie down in the calm and warmth and quiet of a dark room for an hour a week - can't complain about that! I admittedly do have trouble with the dietary recommendations (can't kick coffee 100% yet :coffee:) and I'm not 100% with exercise (closer to 50% :blush:).

Nothing too personal at all, please ask away...But yes, my problem is getting the pregnancy to stick (losses were at 6 wks, 8 wks, and 4 wks). I have been diagnosed with the dreaded "unexplained infertility"...which means my husband and I are in the pink of health...every test clean as a whistle, DH's spermies abundant and squiggly and swimming just fine:spermy:, I have a "textbook uterus" and "beautiful fallopian tubes and follicles" as per my various docs. I guess the problem is I'm just "old" ("advanced maternal age"...lovely :jo:) and my eggies just aren't as perky and perfect as they once were. I'm on progesterone just for funsies because if it doesn't hurt and it may help, the doc says may as well go for it. Same for the baby aspirin. My acupuncturist said I am a perfect candidate for successful fertility through acupuncture due to my clean bill of health. He said in cases like mine 97% of the problem he finds is stress-related. I'm not arguing him on that. I'm a stressball, admittedly. I just hope he's right about being successful. My acupuncturist said best case scenario is that I have a successful pregnancy. Worst case, I will be at a great point at the end of the 4 months to move onto the next step...which I think would have to be IVF (soooo expensive! And a bit scary, honestly). I see you're beginning IVF this month? I'd love to hear about your experience if you are (and you don't mind sharing).

Thanks again for such a wonderful welcome. :hugs: I already feel better about things, just knowing there's so much support out there!
Here's to keeping the :witch: at bay and to :bfp:'s for all of us!!


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat, I'm really glad to know that you are lurking. Please also post and purge out all the negativity if it would help you.We are here to listen and give you a shoulder. :( MC is same as losing someone from the family and it happens to some of the lovely ladies here multiple times. :hugs::hugs: Hugs and kisses

Lava, I'm really sorry hon. :((( :hugs::hugs: You deserve all the chocolate you can get your hands on. Your cycle being shorter is definitely to do with all the hormones and the trigger shot. The meds take over the cycle. Tell your Dh that it is really not very easy to suceed in the first trial of treatment as drs don't know how your body would react. I would imagine they would either change your meds or up your dose in your next cycle. As for DH not giving you any comfort, the poor thing does sound genuinly startled and probobly didn't want to deal with it at that moment. I'm sure he would come around and talk to you when he digests the news. Lot's of baby dust and good luck wih the next one xxx

Hi Baby4MJ, thank you for the encouragement, I hope you would reach your dream very soon.

Hey MA, I was very happy for the priceless tip. :kiss::kiss: I am still at bay with the gestone injections- my progestrone levels were fine on the test today :))))- but I shared your tip with the girls in the IVF thread (another web site) and they loved it. So thank you so much hon. I will actually do this for my stomach injections too. They don't normally hurt but last few days because of the swelling in my tummy I almost cry every time I push in one. Last night was the worst since my tummy skin was like a well stretched drum leather. 

LynnB have great fun with your family, it would be a good morale boost for you. Pls update if you have any test done though (heart beat?) I am looking forward to BabyLynn's progress.

Nevernever, I skimmed through your journal. I hope your pain would ease off in time hon. Don't let people like that girl with 2 kids 1 on the way upset you. Women who don't experience it don't understand the emotional trauma MC creates on a couple. Trying to avoid people with young kids who are in that frame of mind is the best really. We are here for you and you can confide in close friends who are sensitive to your situation. My best friend had 2 beautiful sons one after the other without a sweat. I love her and the kids dearly and spend a lot of time with them but I avoid fertility talk with her. Cause every time she says something which is inappropriate and upsetting. I just told her that I was doing IVF but no details at all. I discuss all this with you girls who knows what I'm talking about.

Dwrgi, you can definitely rely on the opks. They are great to give you an idea when your ovulation happen usually if your periods have a pattern. If not you can also watch out for the EWCM (the secretion you get before ovulation) It is usually thick and whitish while your egg is growing. Than gets clear and more stretchy almost like an egg white, than it tells you that you are 1-2 days before the ovulation. Perfect time to bed cause it helps and keeps all the swimmies in place. I used to bed when I saw this, and I would test than keep once every 2 days untill I lose the smiley. Best one more just when you lose it too. That would cover all your windows. 
Cutting out wheat is an odd issue. What I understand is women who have Celiac disease can get infertility issues. As this is an autoimmune disease your body might refuse the pregnancy. But this is not common and not if you don't have the celiac disease. I would take acupuncturists advice with a pinch of salt.

Hey Ginger, :flower: missed you here while you've been restrained by all the electricity problems. How are you doing? is everything allright with your house? Where are you at with the tx? Are you testing soon? What is smep?

Niki I'm confused on where we've been moved too? I'm also not sure what's happening with your tx. I'm sorry I must have missed out while I was woozy from the egg collection and meds. Are you on IUI right now? Please update your situation.

Hello Luvy are you on OPK's at the moment. I suppose they would get stronger as your surge gets stronger. Good luck hon :kiss::kiss:

AFM yesterday overstimmulation scare was because I didn't drink enough water in the morning. I have to carry on sipping 4-5 litres of water all day and through the night. I forgot to take water just before I went to bed and didn't wake up through the night. Than had very little in the morning. Apparently water flushes away and prevents the ovaries swelling with fluid which causes the bloating. In the evening and several times a night I kept drinking and drinking and my bloating calmed down in the morning fortunately. It was a horrible feeling though.

FM great to have your support while I'm doing this treatment. Hope your trip's going well :) You are in my thoughts and really looking forward to you being here more often.

Same goes for HA and Twinkle, miss u girls here xxxxx

Missy I am anxious to know that things are a bit better with DH and the work craze has calmed down a little. Don't forget to keep the belief that it will all be good in the end and you will have your beautiful baby. xxxx


----------



## skye2010

MA where are we moved to? I don't understand?


----------



## skye2010

I agree with MA that we are a niche group. I would like to support you MA but didn't get what's going on :))) Maybe the change didn't happen to uk site? Theree must be administrator somewhere. Maybe the lady who started the 35+ TTC group? Wobbles...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/354690-welcome-trying-conceive-over-35-a.html


----------



## skye2010

Baby4MJ there might be afew reasons for implantation. 

Your blood maybe quite thick and you might need blood thinners (asprin, heparin injections) and the amount you need might be more than just 1 a day. 

Also progestrone if your body doesn't need it can have a negative effect than positive.

It might be that you have an autoimmune issue. Even though you don't show any signs of it if your blood levels show some issues you might be facing this problem. Conventional medics use steroids for this issue. Very few specialised and controversial clinics actually have a treatment plan. Have you ever had any immune testing on your blood?

I don't know how old you are but your FS results and AMH results give a good idea on the eggs. Was your results elevated at all?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> I agree with MA that we are a niche group. I would like to support you MA but didn't get what's going on :))) Maybe the change didn't happen to uk site? Theree must be administrator somewhere. Maybe the lady who started the 35+ TTC group? Wobbles...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/354690-welcome-trying-conceive-over-35-a.html

They put you guys in "ttc discussions and groups" If you go all the way to the top where you'll see the titles you'll see ttc>ttc discussions & groups> then our group title.

As much as we talk in here, this group is NOT a ttc discussion group! We're women 35+ who've had either miscarriages or have been ttc for years. In my opinion this discussion group is MORE than just a discussion but a support for women of our age when there are HUNDREDS of threads for women of child-baring age who aren't having any issues whatsoever. Other women NEED this thread and it should be kept in 35+ where it can be seen by women who feel helpless or hopeless for encouragement, help through fertility issues and other emotional situations as they ttc.

I know I'm in the graduates thread now and we're stuck in the "discussion" forum because there's no forum for pregnant women 35+ or mommies 35+ with infants, toddlers and such. We are in a way a "discussion group" but THIS thread is the Origional and it's OBVIOUSELY women 35+ttc so moving the thread to discussion was a bad move on someones part. To me it makes me feel yet again like we're being pushed aside for age and thrown in with the kids who can easily conceive. I know I'm hotheaded about this...probably making mountains out of molehills here but I just get frustrated with taking an origional HELPFUL thread for women of 35+ and throwing them in a "discussion" group as though it's just women who are 35+ discussing simple things. It's not a simple issue...having struggled for 10 years to conceive a child and dealing with fertility issues it's not a simple subject to be thrown in a forum with women of ALL ages who haven't a clue what it's like to suffer loss after loss or negative after negative and be told your eggs are getting old. Nope, I'm hotheaded because this belongs in the 35+ forum to encourage and be seen by women who have no support at home or anywhere else. 

I'm down off my soapbox now. :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Baby4MJ there might be afew reasons for implantation.
> 
> Your blood maybe quite thick and you might need blood thinners (asprin, heparin injections) and the amount you need might be more than just 1 a day.
> 
> Also progestrone if your body doesn't need it can have a negative effect than positive.
> 
> It might be that you have an autoimmune issue. Even though you don't show any signs of it if your blood levels show some issues you might be facing this problem. Conventional medics use steroids for this issue. Very few specialised and controversial clinics actually have a treatment plan. Have you ever had any immune testing on your blood?
> 
> I don't know how old you are but your FS results and AMH results give a good idea on the eggs. Was your results elevated at all?

Hi, skye 2010 -

Thanks for your post. I appreciate all the advice. I'm 39 years old as of this past January. I've been through so much testing, it's hard to remember which tests I've had. I have been tested for clotting disorder and thyroid function and chromosomal disorder - all came back clean. The baby aspirin and progesterone was recommended by my ob-gyn and supported by my RE under the "it doesn't hurt and may help" theory. I didn't know there could be negatives with progesterone supplementation. What are some of the negatives? 

I'm not sure about blood immune testing? Do you know what the technical term is for that kind of test (unless that is the technical term?). I can check my records to see if I've ever had that done.

I've had FSH and estriadol testing: results were 6.15 (FSH) and 81.2 (estradiol), which I am told is elevated somewhat. Not great not horrible, per my RE. She said she likes to see FSH 5 or under and the estriadol cutoff is 80. So I am considered borderline when it comes to ovarian reserve. That's why she started me on clomid (didn't work) then femara (didn't work) then follistim and ovidrel for IUI (didn't work) to crank out more eggies with the hopes that one or two were good ones. I had a great response (6 mature follies with the clomid and 3-4 with the other drugs) but just didn't get preg when on the drugs...{sigh} Not sure if this is the same as AMH testing but seems similar?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baby4MJ said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ there might be afew reasons for implantation.
> 
> Your blood maybe quite thick and you might need blood thinners (asprin, heparin injections) and the amount you need might be more than just 1 a day.
> 
> Also progestrone if your body doesn't need it can have a negative effect than positive.
> 
> It might be that you have an autoimmune issue. Even though you don't show any signs of it if your blood levels show some issues you might be facing this problem. Conventional medics use steroids for this issue. Very few specialised and controversial clinics actually have a treatment plan. Have you ever had any immune testing on your blood?
> 
> I don't know how old you are but your FS results and AMH results give a good idea on the eggs. Was your results elevated at all?
> 
> Hi, skye 2010 -
> 
> Thanks for your post. I appreciate all the advice. I'm 39 years old as of this past January. I've been through so much testing, it's hard to remember which tests I've had. I have been tested for clotting disorder and thyroid function and chromosomal disorder - all came back clean. The baby aspirin and progesterone was recommended by my ob-gyn and supported by my RE under the "it doesn't hurt and may help" theory. I didn't know there could be negatives with progesterone supplementation. What are some of the negatives?
> 
> I'm not sure about blood immune testing? Do you know what the technical term is for that kind of test (unless that is the technical term?). I can check my records to see if I've ever had that done.
> 
> I've had FSH and estriadol testing: results were 6.15 (FSH) and 81.2 (estradiol), which I am told is elevated somewhat. Not great not horrible, per my RE. She said she likes to see FSH 5 or under and the estriadol cutoff is 80. So I am considered borderline when it comes to ovarian reserve. That's why she started me on clomid (didn't work) then femara (didn't work) then follistim and ovidrel for IUI (didn't work) to crank out more eggies with the hopes that one or two were good ones. I had a great response (6 mature follies with the clomid and 3-4 with the other drugs) but just didn't get preg when on the drugs...{sigh} Not sure if this is the same as AMH testing but seems similar?Click to expand...

Have you ever been tested for MTHFR testing? Since you've had three mc's this could be a reason. It's also a reason many take asprin, however more is needed if you find you are positive.

What is MTHFR?

MTHFR Questions

MTHFR Forum


I also believe there are a couple people on here who have a type of this. I can't remember who though.


----------



## skye2010

AMH testing is similar, it tells you about your ovarian reserve as well. I don't know the exact parameter but if your egg reserves are on the decline the egg quality can get lower as well. If you are 39 and already tried 3 IUI's the medical protocol is for IVF. It is a difficult step to take for some people. (Certainly was a hard decision for me) But your chances are much higher since IVF is a much more comprehensive treatment.

I am seeing a contraversial clinic right now and not sure if some of the treatment work or not so I don't want to confuse you. But mention the steroids to your Dr and see what he says. I don't know how conventional clinics determine who gets to use the steroids. You can google steroid and infertility if you like. The IVF I had previously was with a clinic in Turkey. And they used steroids and some of the hormones as a standard procedure which completely threw my system into chaos. The clinic i am with now prescribes progestrone but all different doses. (I'm on suppositories while some or on shots which are much more stronger) Same with blood thinners. all differnt amounts. Some also use steroids and some other meds only if they need it.

MA I don't like the idea of becoming a discussion group either. This group does get it's strength from being so tight knit and we actually make a bond with each and every member. It wouldn't work if it would turn into a drop in thread at all. Actually people who drop in kind of fall out in time cause our issues don't fit their needs. And we all here actually take our time and make an effort individually on each persoon. So it's not fair if it is watered down like that. What do you think we should do about this. Shall we actually write a mail to the administrator?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> AMH testing is similar, it tells you about your ovarian reserve as well. I don't know the exact parameter but if your egg reserves are on the decline the egg quality can get lower as well. If you are 39 and already tried 3 IUI's the medical protocol is for IVF. It is a difficult step to take for some people. (Certainly was a hard decision for me) But your chances are much higher since IVF which is a much more comprehensive treatment.
> 
> I am seeing a contraversial clinic right now and not sure if some of the treatment work or not so I don't want to confuse you. But mention the steroids to your Dr and see what he says. I don't know how conventional clinics determine who gets to use the steroids. You can google steroid and infertility if you like. The IVF I had previously was with a clinic in Turkey. And they used steroids and some of the hormones as a standard procedure which completely threw my system into chaos. The clinic prescribed progestrone but all different doses. (I'm on suppositories while some or on shots which are much more stronger) Same with blood thinners. all differnt amounts. Some also use steroids and some other meds only if they need it.
> 
> MA I don't like the idea of becoming a discussion group either. This group does get it's strength from being so tight knit and we actually make a bond with each and every member. It wouldn't work if it would turn into a drop in thread at all. Actually people who drop in kind of fall out in time cause our issues don't fit their needs. And we all here actually take our time and make an effort individually on each persoon. So it's not fair if it is watered down like that. What do you think we should do about this. Shall we actually write a mail to the administrator?

Couldn't figure out who the Admin was so I placed a thread in the TTC 35+ forum and sent a message feedback to "Contact Me".

Since I am now in the "Graduates" thread, it probably would be good to get feedback from those of you ladies who are in here still. 

I'm hotheaded about this subject because I will ALWAYS be a member in here. I have a heart for those who have fertility issues like myself and are 35 or older. This isn't a light subject and takes it's toll on each and everyone of us in here no matter how long it's taken! This is a community of women who have become friends over time.

I have to also ask why the 40+ women are STILL able to be over there and why WE were moved to discussion??


----------



## skye2010

Weird I don't understand why they are doing this but there are other threads that have turned into discussion groups as well. It is really weird to be on the same page as all the irrelevant subjects. Anyone who is spesificaly lookiing for TTC 35+ 1st child will never be able to find us cause we are not even under 35+ page. Also this way we can't come out of it and have a glance at other related threads with TTC35. This is very inconvenient and I would like to know why they have done this. The administrators name is Wobbles. Should we be writing a message in her mailbox?


----------



## lavalux

Forgive the general group post today. I'm cramping and my patience is in shorter supply than usual, but I wanted to touch base before the thread got away from me.

First, What is smep, y'all?

Second, Thanks for the :hugs: and encouragement. I am feeling a little better today emotionally, but still sad that AF arrived. I talked to my nurse and explained that I felt uncomfortable moving forward with the same femara/IUI protocol as last cycle without talking to the doctor first. So, she scheduled us for another consult with the RE to ask about adding injectibles to the cycle and rechecking my progesterone (since I got my period 10 days after ovulation and that seemed pretty short to me compared to previous cycles). Since IVF, which was recommended for June, is not affordable for us now, I'm hoping the doctor will think outside the box and give us some other options. There may not be a whole lot more than can be done, but at least DH & I will hear it directly from the doctor.

I agree that moving our thread may make it more difficult for other ladies who would benefit from us to find our group. I never look in the discussions group threads. I know part of our strength is how close knit we are, but we can't survive without an infusion of new women to our group. I am so thankful that I found you ladies. The additions to our group just since I've joined have been immensely valuable. I am sad for those needing support who may not find their way to us. What can I do to help?

:kiss::kiss::kiss: Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Weird I don't understand why they are doing this but there are other threads that have turned into discussion groups as well. It is really weird to be on the same page as all the irrelevant subjects. Anyone who is spesificaly lookiing for TTC 35+ 1st child will never be able to find us cause we are not even under 35+ page. Also this way we can't come out of it and have a glance at other related threads with TTC35. This is very inconvenient and I would like to know why they have done this. The administrators name is Wobbles. Should we be writing a message in her mailbox?

YUP! And send her THIS thread as well!!Move back 35+TTC#1 from Discussions board

Also link THIS thread so she knows which specifically to put BACK.

I find this affensive that we're thrown with the rest of the board like we're a simple discussion! Now we're mixed in with women who are pregnant . No affense to me. :rofl: or other groups that as Skye said have no relevance to the topic here. This is a ttc thread for 35+ and many women haven't the slightest clue how long it takes for us let alone the heartbreak many of us had either with mc's or with negative testing time after time.


----------



## skye2010

Alternatively we could start a new thread under a similar name. But I don't know if they would move that straight away too? Or we could become a terrorist :ninja: thread and go undercover under various names each week :rofl:
But seriously girls what should we do about this. I'm going to bed now so see u guys later xxxx


----------



## skye2010

Ok MA definitely will do that tomorrow morning, Thanks for that xxxx


----------



## gingerbread

SMEP is "sperm meets egg plan"

-with a 28 day cycle start opk testing on day 10 and begin bding every other day also(starting on day 10)

-the day you get a +opk, bd that day and the next two days as well(3days in a row)

-skip bding for one day & then bd one more time

-test 14 days later

I dont have a clue as to if this truley helps(they say it increases chances to 40%, although some are suspicious as to the research done) It sounds alot like what we all do anyway but for some reason it has been given a name & a lot of women swear by it. Couldnt hurt to try???

If you go to "search" and type in smep it will show you some forums, just scroll down till you cross one.

Let me know, whoever reads up on it, what you think!


----------



## gingerbread

Not sure if I made it clear that you opk "every" day starting day 10 but bd every "other" day starting on day 10(and prop hips 10-30mins). and its test 14dpo..my mistake!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Sorry, this post is "all about me."

So my doctor called and thought that my 4.5 progesterone levels were "borderline," meaning that I probably did ovulate but might not have.

She is fine if I continue to decide to stay with her, but I think that she feels that at this point, we need a FS to give us the best chance of success (my FSH levels back in October were high). The big problem is that my DH is, last we talked dead set about spending a bunch of $ to "knock me up." Given that IVF is not covered by insurance, I think that IUI might be the limit for us, if that. He REALLY hopes and believes that we can conceive naturally. He even "demanded" that I bring no more Chinese herbs in the house (from the acupuncturist). 

She encouraged me to try and have another talk with DH, which I will tonight if I can. She doesn't want us to waste more time if we do think that IVF or IUI w/injectibles is in our future. She can assign Clomid to me, and she can do IUI without injectibles. 

Since I should be starting Clomid tonight or tomorrow (can't recall which) I will need to have a heart to heart with DH. He felt pretty confident that I was PG this month, which I was not so confident about anyway. Also, he mentioned that he joked this was the last year he would be able to not spend $ on mother's day for me since we'll have a kid or I'll be PG. But his optimism does not align with the reality of my hormonal situation, IMO.

I'm ambivalent about Clomid. I know nothing about it really, and can't decide if I want to try it this month or not. I've heard of lousy side-effects, and don't know if it will even help since my FSH is already elevated. 

I might try to go to an acupuncturist focused on fertility, as I know that I enjoy acupuncture. 

I just don't know ladies.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> Sorry, this post is "all about me."
> 
> So my doctor called and thought that my 4.5 progesterone levels were "borderline," meaning that I probably did ovulate but might not have.
> 
> She is fine if I continue to decide to stay with her, but I think that she feels that at this point, we need a FS to give us the best chance of success (my FSH levels back in October were high). The big problem is that my DH is, last we talked dead set about spending a bunch of $ to "knock me up." Given that IVF is not covered by insurance, I think that IUI might be the limit for us, if that. He REALLY hopes and believes that we can conceive naturally. He even "demanded" that I bring no more Chinese herbs in the house (from the acupuncturist).
> 
> She encouraged me to try and have another talk with DH, which I will tonight if I can. She doesn't want us to waste more time if we do think that IVF or IUI w/injectibles is in our future. She can assign Clomid to me, and she can do IUI without injectibles.
> 
> Since I should be starting Clomid tonight or tomorrow (can't recall which) I will need to have a heart to heart with DH. He felt pretty confident that I was PG this month, which I was not so confident about anyway. Also, he mentioned that he joked this was the last year he would be able to not spend $ on mother's day for me since we'll have a kid or I'll be PG. But his optimism does not align with the reality of my hormonal situation, IMO.
> 
> I'm ambivalent about Clomid. I know nothing about it really, and can't decide if I want to try it this month or not. I've heard of lousy side-effects, and don't know if it will even help since my FSH is already elevated.
> 
> I might try to go to an acupuncturist focused on fertility, as I know that I enjoy acupuncture.
> 
> I just don't know ladies.

So sorry I'm getting a blank here but what treatment have you done already if you don't mind me asking? I can't tell if you've done Clomid, then gone on to injectables with IUI or if you were just ttc without meds. 

I'll share my route: We had three cycles of Clomid 50, 100 and 150. Clomid just didn't work for me and it was kind of disappointing. Usually after 3 cycles of clomid you go on to Injectables. I went on to injectables but figured if I was going to do that, I would do the IUI with it because it was a more aggressive approach.

For me the combination under my siggie worked. It was the third round that ended up doing the job. I think it was partially the estrogen pill they gave to thicken the lining as I've read where MANY women conceived and the egg implanted REALLY well. It took me three cycles to find out the right doseage for me, but it can sometimes take longer for some women. They were going to give up on me until my levels showed progression. Our insurance covers 6 IUI's in a lifetime. I only used three (would like to try again maybe a year or two after this one so I'll need those three others)

If you've never used other drugs in the fertility route, the best advice is to try the Clomid for three cycles. Not ALL women get :wacko: during that. I know some women who've done well on it. two of my friends even conceived on it. For me it wasn't agressive enough.

If you've already done a drug like Clomid, I would pass it and get more agressive. I wasn't sure if you were saying you have IUI's that are covered or not, but I HIGHLY recommend the Menopur and Bravelle cocktail Injections. For me what worked was two vials of Menopur and two of Bravelle in the end with one trigger shot to release the follies. If you decide to go this route, Make sure they see you before, and during your period so they can check out your lining. That's how they found out my lining was thin and gave me the estrogen pill for the lining. 

If you decide IVF is the route, there are several women who can help you. I haven't gotten that far and only know parts of the drugs used but nothing of the in depth you'd need to know as many of the gals in here do.

Of course if you decide to forgo the IVF because of personal reasons that's okay too. One option we weighed in the end was whether we'd move to adoption or IVF. We've always known we'd eventually adopt so we decided to forgo the IVF. At the 11th hour RIGHT AFTER I started my adoption website, we found out we were pregnant.:thumbup:

Of course now my adoption site is empty and while I'm excited about this little one I'm carrying, I'm also crying for the child I know is ours in Africa where we will start the process one day. Right now we're trying to enjoy where we are.

I pray that you find peace in whatever decision you make. I know how hard this is for you:hugs: Weigh your options, discuss it with DH and make your decision from there. With all the different treatments it's SO hard to know what works for our bodies.:wacko: We're all uniquely made and sometimes it takes more time to see results.:flower:

P.S., I went back to read about your progesterone levels and had to mention that for awhile with the injectables I was taken...I was given TWO trigger shots. The second was given 10 days later to keep the surge of progesterone going. That therapy proved to hyperstimulate me so I had to give the second trigger shot up, however I keep wondering if you'd benefit from progesterone treatment during the process.

Also, are you seeing a regular physician, an OB or a Reproductive Endochrinologist? You'd benefit more with an RE in my opinion because they are more equipped to deal with thyroid issues AND ttc.


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- sending hugs you way, come back to the thread when you are ready

Skye- glad you are feeling better today, my RE suggested gatorade becuase of all of the electrolytes. I drank tons of it.

Lynnb - enjoy your vacay

Never=rooting for you

Lava- I hope your RE tries the injections to at least see how you respond. I'm so sorry af showed for you.

Ginger- I hope the 2ww goes by fast, I'm ot counting so not sure how many dpo I am it seems less stressful that way.

Luv- Sending O dust your way

MA totally agree about moving our thread, that totally sucks!

Nikki- I hope that you and dh have a good talk tonight so that you guys can decided what your next move is.

afm- I'm not sure how many dpo I am it is so much easier that way. I'm not stressing right now, I hope it stays that way.


----------



## lavalux

MA,
That post was very informative for me too because I am trying to educate myself on IUI + injectibles so that I can discuss that protocol with my doctor. I don't think that the Femara IUI was aggressive enough. I had 4 follies but only 1 mature one at my mid-cycle check. Also, they keep saying my progesterone test results were good and my lining looked thick on the u/s so I don't need anything, but if I got my period on 10-11 DPO, wouldn't that mean I didn't have enough? So, Did you do 3 cycles of IUI + injectibles and the 3rd one worked? Also, how much did all the injectibles medication cost for each IUI cycle? I have a few thousand dollars saved which I can use, but obviously ... the less money I need to spend, the more in the fund for donor egg IVF or adoption down the road. I really appreciate you sharing your experience!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Alright, just stepping out of lurkdom to recommend everyone take a deep breath on the moving the thread issue....

If you go to the TTC Over 35 forum page, you will see that the title of this thread is still on that page and it has been transformed into a link that takes you to the new location of this thread... so people who go to the TTC Over 35 forum will still be able to find the thread. The thread has not been moved to a general discussions forum, it has been moved to a TTC Discussions forum. So yes, it will not be in the same place we all originally found it, but it fits its new location arguably just as well as it fit the old. I don't like that they moved it without any explanation, but I'm sure the admins had some reason. They moved quite a few threads out of the TTC Over 35 forum, so it's possible they're doing some housekeeping or perhaps they have some changes in mind for the TTC Over 35 section. Who knows. :shrug: But I don't think there was any malicious intent.

Also, technically this is not a thread of women over 35 who've had a mc or have been ttc for years and years. The title of the thread indicates we're all over 35 and all ttc #1. Within those parameters we've all had a wide range of experiences. Yes, some of us have had a loss (or two or three). Yes, some of us are LONG term ttc. But then some have gotten pg with absolutely no trouble and have never had a loss. But the one common thread among all of us is that we're all ttc our first child, and we're all 35+.

So everybody please take a deep breath. IMO the fact that this thread is now located in the TTC Discussion page is no big deal. We're all ttc, that's what we come here to discuss (although we all love a good tangent!), and the title of the thread clearly indicates it's for women over 35 who are ttc #1. I don't really understand the need to move it, but in the end I think we'll all be fine. It's not like they deleted us - now THAT would pi$$ me off!! :growlmad:

And just an aside on celiac disease/wheat/infertility - my mom has celiac disease so I know quite a lot about it. IF you have celiac disease, you need to avoid gluten, which is found in a TON of things other than wheat. And yes, celiac disease can cause infertility. But if you think you may have celiac disease, you need to see a gastroenterologist about it, not an accupuncturist. Untreated celiac disease is linked to a whole host of life-threatening illnesses, so you really need to be checked out by a specialist. The initial screening for celiac disease is a simple blood test which checks for certain antibodies. If your blood screening comes back positive, you will need a biopsy of the small intestine to confirm a diagnosis. A positive biopsy is the only way to get a diagnosis of celiac. And a very important note - if you suspect you may have celiac, DO NOT stop eating gluten before seeing the dr for these tests. The tests will only show positive in the presence of gluten, so if you stop eating it and then go for testing, you may get a false negative. I'm happy to answer any other questions about celiac if anyone has some.

Ok, back to my lurkdom. :hugs: ladies!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> MA,
> That post was very informative for me too because I am trying to educate myself on IUI + injectibles so that I can discuss that protocol with my doctor. I don't think that the Femara IUI was aggressive enough. I had 4 follies but only 1 mature one at my mid-cycle check. Also, they keep saying my progesterone test results were good and my lining looked thick on the u/s so I don't need anything, but if I got my period on 10-11 DPO, wouldn't that mean I didn't have enough? So, Did you do 3 cycles of IUI + injectibles and the 3rd one worked? Also, how much did all the injectibles medication cost for each IUI cycle? I have a few thousand dollars saved which I can use, but obviously ... the less money I need to spend, the more in the fund for donor egg IVF or adoption down the road. I really appreciate you sharing your experience!

When did you have the ultrasound done to check the lining?? My OB found it by the grace of God because we had to check my follies early for size in case I was to Hyperstim again that cycle. So I think I was scanned around cd 3 or 4 when they found my lining. I still had AF at the time. I'd have them scan CD 1 and CD 4 or at least CD 4.

I actually wasted 1 IUI on the first darn Clomid cycle where they were excited for just the 1 follie:wacko: The other two times were IUI with Injectables and another injectable cycle I was out because I hyperstimmed.

I origionally asked for Gonal-F in the beginning but the Dr. said that the combination of Menopur and Bravelle worked better than the Gonal-F. I'm not sure how true that is, but eventually the cocktail of the two worked well for me:winkwink::thumbup: It WAS the third cycle of injectables that did work for me. Keep in mind that it can take 3-6 months to find the right doseage and the right moment for swimmies to hit the follies.:winkwink: Alot of women get discouraged if it doesn't work on the first or second try. It REALLY is trying to find the right doseage and drug that will work.

Also, in my opinion if one combination of injectables or drugs were tried for a long period of time (many cycles) it's time to move on to a different drug. Maybe for some Gonal -F worked but maybe in others it's the combination of Bravelle and Menopur with trigger that works. 

The frustrating part of it all is we all have different body makeups and what works for one may not be what works for another. Either way, it's worth a try. What I've learned from this is WE know our bodies. If something isn't working, try a different combination. Dont give up unless you've tried a doseage for awhile. We know that Femara and Clomid should only be done 3 consecutive cycles. After that, if it doesn't work, moveon to injectables. Try one type of injectable plan for a few cycles and if it's not working, try the other cocktal, if that doesn't work there is the option for IVF or as we will one day do, Adoption.

As for the cost of injectables. Mine were covered under my husbands insurance and we paid very little for them. I can check on the pricing of the drugs and get back to you. Do you have prescription coverage? Can you call them and find out if your insurance prescription plan covers it and if not, find out how much the local pharmacy in your area charges?? 

Also will you be footing the bill for scans during the monitoring process for IUI? Or will that be covered under insurance?

It's a very STRESSFUL road some of us have been on. :hugs::kiss::flower: The key is not to give up your dreams. It may not happen exactly when and how we'd like it to, but this is why we have each other for support, to share what worked for each of us and to cry with each other or cheer for those who've finally reached a pregnancy. I hope to see EVERYONE in here finally get their bfp. Weigh the pro's and con's and make the right decision for each of YOU. Only YOU know your bodies!:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Alright, just stepping out of lurkdom to recommend everyone take a deep breath on the moving the thread issue....
> 
> If you go to the TTC Over 35 forum page, you will see that the title of this thread is still on that page and it has been transformed into a link that takes you to the new location of this thread... so people who go to the TTC Over 35 forum will still be able to find the thread.
> 
> Also, technically this is not a thread of women over 35 who've had a mc or have been ttc for years and years. The title of the thread indicates we're all over 35 and all ttc #1. Within those parameters we've all had a wide range of experiences. Yes, some of us have had a loss (or two or three). Yes, some of us are LONG term ttc. But then some have gotten pg with absolutely no trouble and have never had a loss. But the one common thread among all of us is that we're all ttc our first child, and we're all 35+.
> 
> So everybody please take a deep breath. IMO the fact that this thread is now located in the TTC Discussion page is no big deal. We're all ttc, that's what we come here to discuss (although we all love a good tangent!), and the title of the thread clearly indicates it's for women over 35 who are ttc #1. I don't really understand the need to move it, but in the end I think we'll all be fine. It's not like they deleted us - now THAT would pi$$ me off!! :growlmad:
> 
> And just an aside on celiac disease/wheat/infertility - my mom has celiac disease so I know quite a lot about it. IF you have celiac disease, you need to avoid gluten, which is found in a TON of things other than wheat. And yes, celiac disease can cause infertility. But if you think you may have celiac disease, you need to see a gastroenterologist about it, not an accupuncturist. Untreated celiac disease is linked to a whole host of life-threatening illnesses, so you really need to be checked out by a specialist. The initial screening for celiac disease is a simple blood test which checks for certain antibodies. If your blood screening comes back positive, you will need a biopsy of the small intestine to confirm a diagnosis. A positive biopsy is the only way to get a diagnosis of celiac. And a very important note - if you suspect you may have celiac, DO NOT stop eating gluten before seeing the dr for these tests. The tests will only show positive in the presence of gluten, so if you stop eating it and then go for testing, you may get a false negative. I'm happy to answer any other questions about celiac if anyone has some.
> 
> Ok, back to my lurkdom. :hugs: ladies!!

With new posts on that forum they will be pushed down and the likelihood of anyone 35+ ttc their first child who needs support and encouragement may never find such an awesome thread. I understand that some here have conceived without difficulty, but lets be honest here, if it was so easy do you think we'd have a thread specifically for 35+ ttc #1? We're a HUGE population of women who are being told we have unexplained infertility, some who are told their eggs are "old" which is rediculous to make to such young women, and those who've yes, had one or multiple mc's or for some reason haven't achieved a pregnancy no matter how hard.

I think it's crazy to throw these women in with threads that have no real familiarity to the topic and in the main forum where majority of the women are of child-baring age and have no idea what it's like to be told your too old, we don't know why you can't get pregnant, have never lost a child or felt the sharp tear of a negative test over and over again.

There are women who will miss this thread who don't have that kind of support at home or with their immediate friends that can use this as a tool to work through the emotions, find out what works for everyone else and just encourage one another. In my opinion it would be sad to throw this into a "discussion" yes we're ttc #1 and for me...trying to keep my pregnancy, but the conversations in this thread are REAL topics of whom many women ARE struggling or have. There's nothing wrong with women who are of our age and haven't had to struggle, don't get me wrong, but many of us who've had heartbreak, some have struggled but have found VICTORY in the end with their journey and those who have a WEALTH of information like you, and the other girls who've been through one treatment or another. It would just be so sad to see the thread disappear into a "discussion" forum. I think it's kind of belittling yet again to middle age women who NEED this kind of conversation with other like-minded women and not have to bare the burden of answering questions from young kids who've never been there.

Maybe I'm just overstepping my boundery here. I know that I "graduated" but yet I still feel a part of this thread. I'm still that girl afraid of losing her child that finds herself struggling to keep not my first child, but my second-first here on earth. I honestly don't know where I fit in at the moment. My body says one thing, my head says another. It's a total struggle for me right now to remember where my faith lies.

So sorry if I'm over-stepping my bounderies with getting my "panties in a wadd" :lol: I do worry if I affend people by still posting in here.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> With new posts on that forum they will be pushed down and the likelihood of anyone 35+ ttc their first child who needs support and encouragement may never find such an awesome thread.

Well you're right about that - that didn't occur to me since I only ever access the thread from my Subscribed Threads link, not through the forum pages....



Mommy's Angel said:


> I understand that some here have conceived without difficulty, but lets be honest here, if it was so easy do you think we'd have a thread specifically for 35+ ttc #1? We're a HUGE population of women who are being told we have unexplained infertility, some who are told their eggs are "old" which is rediculous to make to such young women, and those who've yes, had one or multiple mc's or for some reason haven't achieved a pregnancy no matter how hard.
> 
> I think it's crazy to throw these women in with threads that have no real familiarity to the topic and in the main forum where majority of the women are of child-baring age and have no idea what it's like to be told your too old, we don't know why you can't get pregnant, have never lost a child or felt the sharp tear of a negative test over and over again.
> 
> There are women who will miss this thread who don't have that kind of support at home or with their immediate friends that can use this as a tool to work through the emotions, find out what works for everyone else and just encourage one another. In my opinion it would be sad to throw this into a "discussion" yes we're ttc #1 and for me...trying to keep my pregnancy, but the conversations in this thread are REAL topics of whom many women ARE struggling or have. There's nothing wrong with women who are of our age and haven't had to struggle, don't get me wrong, but many of us who've had heartbreak, some have struggled but have found VICTORY in the end with their journey and those who have a WEALTH of information like you, and the other girls who've been through one treatment or another. It would just be so sad to see the thread disappear into a "discussion" forum. I think it's kind of belittling yet again to middle age women who NEED this kind of conversation with other like-minded women and not have to bare the burden of answering questions from young kids who've never been there.

I'm just trying to say (and perhaps not very well) that just because they moved our discussion does not change the membership or topic of our group. Our thread is still about ttc#1 over 35 - our location does not change that. Just because this thread is now mixed in with other TTC Discussions and Groups does not mean that all of a sudden younger women are going to start posting in here. Yes, we all have age and earthly childlessness in common - our location does not change that. And that common discussion will not interest younger women, much in the same way that some of the other threads on here will never be of interest to me. We are still the same, and we are what make this thread special, not our location. 

No offense taken, just a difference of opinion. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> With new posts on that forum they will be pushed down and the likelihood of anyone 35+ ttc their first child who needs support and encouragement may never find such an awesome thread.
> 
> Well you're right about that - that didn't occur to me since I only ever access the thread from my Subscribed Threads link, not through the forum pages....
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I understand that some here have conceived without difficulty, but lets be honest here, if it was so easy do you think we'd have a thread specifically for 35+ ttc #1? We're a HUGE population of women who are being told we have unexplained infertility, some who are told their eggs are "old" which is rediculous to make to such young women, and those who've yes, had one or multiple mc's or for some reason haven't achieved a pregnancy no matter how hard.
> 
> I think it's crazy to throw these women in with threads that have no real familiarity to the topic and in the main forum where majority of the women are of child-baring age and have no idea what it's like to be told your too old, we don't know why you can't get pregnant, have never lost a child or felt the sharp tear of a negative test over and over again.
> 
> There are women who will miss this thread who don't have that kind of support at home or with their immediate friends that can use this as a tool to work through the emotions, find out what works for everyone else and just encourage one another. In my opinion it would be sad to throw this into a "discussion" yes we're ttc #1 and for me...trying to keep my pregnancy, but the conversations in this thread are REAL topics of whom many women ARE struggling or have. There's nothing wrong with women who are of our age and haven't had to struggle, don't get me wrong, but many of us who've had heartbreak, some have struggled but have found VICTORY in the end with their journey and those who have a WEALTH of information like you, and the other girls who've been through one treatment or another. It would just be so sad to see the thread disappear into a "discussion" forum. I think it's kind of belittling yet again to middle age women who NEED this kind of conversation with other like-minded women and not have to bare the burden of answering questions from young kids who've never been there.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to say (and perhaps not very well) that just because they moved our discussion does not change the membership or topic of our group. Our thread is still about ttc#1 over 35 - our location does not change that. Just because this thread is now mixed in with other TTC Discussions and Groups does not mean that all of a sudden younger women are going to start posting in here. Yes, we all have age and earthly childlessness in common - our location does not change that. And that common discussion will not interest younger women, much in the same way that some of the other threads on here will never be of interest to me. We are still the same, and we are what make this thread special, not our location.
> 
> No offense taken, just a difference of opinion. :hugs:Click to expand...

Totally agree with what you are saying. It doesn't change the topic of the thread nor the lovely women who make it special but moving it from 35+ does make it harder for other lovely women who don't have the support they need to find us. Many of us here and on the "graduates" thread found this thread because we were on 35+ ttc forum to talk with women who were like-minded. That's how we found each other.

Being shoved in the new forum will likely keep the group together, but may not reach out to other women our own age who possibly NEED this support.

As you said and I agree with you on this as well... This thread is all about ttc 35+ I'm confused as to why they moved us.

I'm also confused as to why the main 40+ thread is allowed to still be in that forum and we were purged out.

All in all, I may have made the administrater ticked at me and she may not allow me on the site again anyways...I'm just trying to make sure that this thread continues to reach out to women 35+ who are ttc on the forum where they ARE and not just on some ttc forum where mixed in with women who pop out babies regularly.


----------



## lavalux

MA,

We have our doctor's appt. with the RE tomorrow morning so I'm trying to think this through and construct some good questions to ask him. To answer some of yours, mM insurance covered only the diagnostic testing. It does not cover any treatment or prescriptions. With that said, they did cover part of my Femara prescription last cycle b/c CVS called it in as a renewal from the previous month and I think they paid it then as part of a diagnostic test). Insurance did not pay for my Pregnyl trigger shot, but I found a $10 discount at an independent pharmacy that ACRM recommended. Also, my DH isn't paying for any of this, but he's picking up all of our living expenses so I can save for treatment. We are also diverting rental income from the house I own from debt repayment to our baby fund temporarily, but my DH is uncomfortable with that, but willing so that we can get some help with our TTC. Any information you can give me about the cost of the injectibles (Menpour & Bravelle) would be helpful.

We have done 2 treatment cycles with Femara. One was just timed intercourse and last month was an IUI with a trigger. My doctor wants me to just come in tomorrow for my Day 3 test & u/s, she said we could retest my progesterone if I want, but the plan is for me to start the next identical IUI cycle. I don't know what I want right now. I want to try something, but I don't want to waste money or time doing the same thing over when I might have a better chance on injectibles + IUI. Maybe, though, I'm missing something and if we switch to injectibles now the doctors won't have a chance to try the Femara again & see how my body reacts. On the other hand, if it takes a few months to figure out the right injectible cocktail, we better get started now.

As for my uterine lining, they checked on Day 3 and then again mid-cycle. Everything looked great, etc. They praise my tubes, ovaries & uterus up and down ... it's my "Advance Maternal Age" eggies that are the reason for my infertility diagnosis.

I wish we had the money now for IVF. I would go to that immediately, although the idea scares me with all the shots, etc. But, I feel like I have such a short window and if I can't do IVF now, I want to use the time & money wisely.

Everyone,
I'm sorry this post is all about me & I promise to send a more personalize post soon, but I'm rushing to prepare for my consult tomorrow. ;)


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- my insurance covered most of my injections, I usually paid 60.00 for 600iu and 40.00 for the trigger shot, so total 100.00, they increased my dossage with my last IUI so I had to double my order of follistim, and I had to have ganarellix injections too. Good luck with you RE appointment tomorrow, remember don't be afraid to ask for what you want, sometimes they need to know that you have done your research, my dh can be a little forward and slightly pushy with my RE but it just lets him know that we are serious.

MA- I can only speak for myself when I say that it isn't offensive to me that you still post here, you words and wisdom regarding ttc can be very helpful. Although you have graduated you still know what we have been through and are still going thru, I think that even when we all graduate we will still encourage those ladies that are still waiting on their bfp. Don't stop visiting.

AFM- I had a little negative moment this morning, but I refuse to let thoughts creep in during my 2ww so I'm praying that I remain in a positive place.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you FM :hugs: So sorry about that mind game our minds play. It's not over until you actually SEE it. It's hard because we constantly look for familiar side affects and when we don't feel them, we think it's over. Keep pushing through those thoughts. I know them all too well and deal with them even now. God is MUCH stronger than that. No matter WHAT, we know you'll get your hearts desire. It's just the darn wait! :wacko:
Love to you dear friend!!

Lava, 

let me see what I can find out about the price and I'll try and post it tonight. I'm not sure if it depends on the pharmacy and the area but at least it will give you a ballpark. Keep in mind, I'm in Central New York. So the cost here may be more than your state unless they regulate the costs of drugs. I'm unsure about that.

Also, Usually protocal for drugs like Femara and Clomid are three consecutive cycles before they move on. How many "mature" follies did you produce with both cycles you've done?? The ideal amount is 2 or more. If the drug isn't giving you 2 or more mature follies. 2.0 or larger, then I WOULD ask to move on to more aggressive therapy. If you have had the mature follies but just haven't reached a pregnancy I'd try one more with IUI. Otherwise if you haven't gotten the follies, I'd def. go with injectables. No use in wasting precious time and money on a drug that just isn't working for you. Usually if you had "some" response, they'd raise the strength with the next one.

In the meantime, let me see what I can find out and I'll post later on. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks. With both FemAra cycle (1 was timed intercourse & 1. Was an IUI with a trigger shot) I only had 1 mature follie. My nurse told me that since it was a big juicy one, they were happy with the result considering my age & with Femara, 1 or 2 were typical, 1 is fine. But I don't think its fine. I've read that IUI with more than 1 follie is better & results in a higher rate of success. When I asked about it, they said they wanted to avoid an octomom situation & when you get several mature follies, you increase the chance of multiples. She mentioned selective reduction, but said she recommended that I talk with the doctor so that is what we are doing. I have a friend who did several Cloud cycles, 3 IUIs,3 IVFS, all negative. As a last resort they did an IUI with injwctibles & she got pg. Her little boy is a year old now. She was at my same clinic. Her insurance paid for everything though so she could avoid to go through all of that. Mine does not & I want to be more aggressive. Thanks for checking costs. It will give me an estimate.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava, good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

FM, keep positive my lovely :flower:

Gingerbread, yes same as me and FM hope your 2WW is stress free?!

MA, have to add it doesn't bother me in the slightest that you still post in here either. You have an abundance of knowledge and know how to say all the right things to the ladies on here. I'm so happy for you :flower:

Skye, thanks for skimming my journal, she has in fact had a MC so thought she would be singing from the same sheet as me but hey :shrug:

Luv, Jocr, nikki, praying, Padbrat, Dwrgi and anyone else :hi: and hope you're ok :hugs:

AFM, have commented/posted on the thread in TTC 35 and over asking for this thread to be moved back. 

Nothing else really apart from roll on Friday for the weekend :haha:

XxX


----------



## Baby4MJ

Hi, everyone :wave:

I have only posted a few times - I'm quite new here, but I'm so impressed by the support I see among everyone. I never knew there were so many women in my same boat :boat: (35+ TTC 1st baby). That boat often feels like a sinking ship, but knowing I'm not alone buoys my spirits. :shipw: (sorry for the boating puns-sometimes I can't stop myself) 

Effective Monday I am thrown into my umpteenth 2WW (brief history: 39, hubs is 45, been TTC 1st since June 2009, 3 losses between Oct. 2009 and Sept. 2010. After 4 months of failed drug treatments (orals and injectibles), and failed IUI, we're going back to mother nature as well as trying fertility acupuncture). 2WWs are the worst. Every tweak and every twinge I feel I think "could this finally be my time? Do I dare hope?" and then immediately pull the hope back, and convince myself it'll never be my time and it's not meant to be, so I can cushion myself from what I feel will inevitably be another crushing disappointment 2 weeks from now. My hubby is incredibly supportive, telling me that as long as he has me he has all he needs (sweet hubby :awww:), which in some way makes it both better and worse: Better because I'm blessed to have him and worse because I can't give him the child he has been wishing for. It's torture.

Anyway, I just wanted to ask all of you how you cope with what feels like an eternity during each 2WW, and how you stay positive with the disappointment of each :bfn: you get. I'm having a really tough time with this 2WW because I am pouring so much hope into this one for some reason, I think maybe because this is the first drug-free cycle during which we've hit all the right dates to :sex: for the best chance at getting prego. I don't know. UGH. These 2WWs seem to get longer and longer every time...:roll:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Thanks. With both FemAra cycle (1 was timed intercourse & 1. Was an IUI with a trigger shot) I only had 1 mature follie. My nurse told me that since it was a big juicy one, they were happy with the result considering my age & with Femara, 1 or 2 were typical, 1 is fine. But I don't think its fine. I've read that IUI with more than 1 follie is better & results in a higher rate of success. When I asked about it, they said they wanted to avoid an octomom situation & when you get several mature follies, you increase the chance of multiples. She mentioned selective reduction, but said she recommended that I talk with the doctor so that is what we are doing. I have a friend who did several Cloud cycles, 3 IUIs,3 IVFS, all negative. As a last resort they did an IUI with injwctibles & she got pg. Her little boy is a year old now. She was at my same clinic. Her insurance paid for everything though so she could avoid to go through all of that. Mine does not & I want to be more aggressive. Thanks for checking costs. It will give me an estimate.

Okay, here's my take on this. I think it's a waste to continue the femara. It's NOT WORKING!! How old are you? You can't be much older than me. One follie is NOT worth wasting an IUI with. That was done with my one clomid follie and it was frustrating because I felt it wasted a perfectly good IUI. The ultimate cycle is 2 fully mature follies 3 at the most. If they're monitoring your cycles with sonograms every other day then they'll figure out when the two to three follies have matured and can Trigger a release BEFORE you get more mature follies in there. 

The only way you get Octomom is by one.) not monitoring your cycles with sonograms and two.) by using the same strength injectables as those who are doing IVF. The strength at which they do IVF (and I'm sure those girls can share more with you) is to promote AS MANY fully mature follies as they can get so they can fertilize and store them for future use. 

My honest opinion, don't waste your money on anymore femara cycles. Move on to more aggressive approach with injectables and be sure your monitored every other day in your cycle with sonograms to check the size of those follies. THEN do IUI with it. You can even do back to back. We actually did two vials of swimmies because Doug put out so much at the last cycle. Just be aware though that while you won't be Octomom, you CAN be a mommy of multiples like twins and triplets as we've seen with Austen mom in our "graduates" forum. She's doing well though with the triplets and I get so excited hearing updates from her. It IS more work for them though. So if your willing to try injectables knowing you could have twins or triplets. I would move forward. Just know I had three fully mature follies and we still have only one baby in here. It's not always multiples.:winkwink:

Your odds are better going more aggressively. ALSO make sure when they do the IUI they are slow and instead of waiting on the table just ten minutes..wait 15 or twenty! If your going to pay for the IUI RELAX and let the swimmies get where they need to go and then leave. Don't let the "clinical" attitudes in the offices push you to being quick about it. 

Now that Doug has left, let me see what I can find out for you on pricing.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Menopur 75IU per box $435.94

Bravelle 75IU per box $435.94

According to my hospital pharmacy (which is where I got my boxes though covered under insurance) they said the cost was that much. I would check with your local pharmacy and ask about the price of those two and the strength I gave you per box. Keep in mind that sometimes you may need 2 boxes of each if you end up like me...doubling two vials of each everyday. They'll most likely start you out on one vial a day to see how your body handles it. It may be you may not even NEED more than one vial of each.

I would check though to see how much your pharmacy would charge. It could be a price they put out there for NY'ers and your cost for your state may be much less. If so, please share your findings on here. :thumbup: I'd be interested in finding out the difference.

I found an enrollment program for discounted Menopur and Bravelle that "may" help the cost if your paying cash with no insurance coverage.  Ferring Fertility HEART program

This site could also help as well with finding discounted drugs including Gonal-F. Sign up and you get a fertility lifeline card and you can use it for prescriptions (last I had it at least) Fertility Lifelines

Don't let the cost freak you out! There HAS to be a discount somewhere. If you need to fill out a whole mess of paperwork with the pharmaceutical company to get a deal then by all means, deal with the headache to get the discount. I'm sure it would be worth the headache to get the drug cheaper. :winkwink:

Menopur product information

Bravelle product information


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baby4MJ said:


> Hi, everyone :wave:
> 
> I have only posted a few times - I'm quite new here, but I'm so impressed by the support I see among everyone. I never knew there were so many women in my same boat :boat: (35+ TTC 1st baby). That boat often feels like a sinking ship, but knowing I'm not alone buoys my spirits. :shipw: (sorry for the boating puns-sometimes I can't stop myself)
> 
> Effective Monday I am thrown into my umpteenth 2WW (brief history: 39, hubs is 45, been TTC 1st since June 2009, 3 losses between Oct. 2009 and Sept. 2010. After 4 months of failed drug treatments (orals and injectibles), and failed IUI, we're going back to mother nature as well as trying fertility acupuncture). 2WWs are the worst. Every tweak and every twinge I feel I think "could this finally be my time? Do I dare hope?" and then immediately pull the hope back, and convince myself it'll never be my time and it's not meant to be, so I can cushion myself from what I feel will inevitably be another crushing disappointment 2 weeks from now. My hubby is incredibly supportive, telling me that as long as he has me he has all he needs (sweet hubby :awww:), which in some way makes it both better and worse: Better because I'm blessed to have him and worse because I can't give him the child he has been wishing for. It's torture.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to ask all of you how you cope with what feels like an eternity during each 2WW, and how you stay positive with the disappointment of each :bfn: you get. I'm having a really tough time with this 2WW because I am pouring so much hope into this one for some reason, I think maybe because this is the first drug-free cycle during which we've hit all the right dates to :sex: for the best chance at getting prego. I don't know. UGH. These 2WWs seem to get longer and longer every time...:roll:

Just wanted to say welcome :hi: and so sorry for the hearbreak you've had.:hugs::flower:

Sometimes a break from the norm is good. I know I took two in the midst of my cycles and a couple were manditory for hyperstimming. I was told we'd NEVER conceive because I didn't get a period nor did I ovulate. 8 years later I conceived my son WITHOUT medical intervention. (though we used fertility meds in 01' to 05'). You'd imagine my surprise when we found out we were pregnant. Sadly we lost him due to a series of issues at 22wks which is why we started aggressive treatment but I just wanted to tell you that I was able to get pregnant without intervention even though I was told it'd NEVER happen. Granted it was 8 years, but it happened. Don't lose hope. Your husband sounds like a blessing! Also, you said you had 3 losses. Were they early losses? I'm just wondering if you may have a progesterone issue and may need supplimentation. Also I mentioned MTHFR and gave some links a few posts ago you may want to check out. Once you find your pregnant again, you may want to be equipped with the information.

Welcome to the group and I'm so sorry for your losses and for the pain you are going through.:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

:wave: Hi ladies, i am new here!! I have been reading through this thread, and first of all i have to agree, this thread should not be listed in general Discussions, for those of us that are over 35 and struggling to conceive our first child, we dont want to be reminded of how easy it is for some to get pg. While searching for this thread, i came to this area, and the very top thread is something about all the bfp's and turtles, and i just sighed...... Also, and no offense, i know its tough for someone who is struggling to conceive their second, third or fourth child, but its nothing compared to us who are sitting here with our arms empty. I understand why it was moved to the discussion forum, but it really should be in the TTC over 35 area, after all we are not a discussion, we are TTC over 35 for our first. 

Annnnnnyway, let me introduce myself, my name is Chris, i am 43 and my DH is 44. We have been TTC for 3 years now. We got married in Sept 07 and we got pg in Nov 08 all on our own, it was so strange since it happend about a month after my dad passed away. We lost that pg, very early, we then started trying in earnest, and month after month nothing happend. I went to my OB who put me on clomid, unmonitored for 3 cycles and nothing, then i went to an RE, they did all the tests and both he and I are fine, so we tried an IUI in May 09, it did not work, we tried another IUI in August 09 and that one did work, but again we lost it very early, we tried another IUI in October 09 and that one did work, we made it to 9 weeks, but sadly no HB and i ended up having a D&C on Christmas Eve. We tried one more IUI, this time with clomid and a small dose of injectables (We had been using injectables only the other IUI's but i was out of insurance money and could not afford to get all injectables) that one did not work. So here we are, 3 years later, 4 losses, and no child to hold in our arms. One day i do believe it will happen, its very hard to maintain a positive attitude right now, but there is still a tiny flicker of hope. I will enjoy chatting with you ladies, and hopefully we will all see bfp's with some super duper sticky beans very soon.


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone :wave:
> 
> I have only posted a few times - I'm quite new here, but I'm so impressed by the support I see among everyone. I never knew there were so many women in my same boat :boat: (35+ TTC 1st baby). That boat often feels like a sinking ship, but knowing I'm not alone buoys my spirits. :shipw: (sorry for the boating puns-sometimes I can't stop myself)
> 
> Effective Monday I am thrown into my umpteenth 2WW (brief history: 39, hubs is 45, been TTC 1st since June 2009, 3 losses between Oct. 2009 and Sept. 2010. After 4 months of failed drug treatments (orals and injectibles), and failed IUI, we're going back to mother nature as well as trying fertility acupuncture). 2WWs are the worst. Every tweak and every twinge I feel I think "could this finally be my time? Do I dare hope?" and then immediately pull the hope back, and convince myself it'll never be my time and it's not meant to be, so I can cushion myself from what I feel will inevitably be another crushing disappointment 2 weeks from now. My hubby is incredibly supportive, telling me that as long as he has me he has all he needs (sweet hubby :awww:), which in some way makes it both better and worse: Better because I'm blessed to have him and worse because I can't give him the child he has been wishing for. It's torture.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to ask all of you how you cope with what feels like an eternity during each 2WW, and how you stay positive with the disappointment of each :bfn: you get. I'm having a really tough time with this 2WW because I am pouring so much hope into this one for some reason, I think maybe because this is the first drug-free cycle during which we've hit all the right dates to :sex: for the best chance at getting prego. I don't know. UGH. These 2WWs seem to get longer and longer every time...:roll:
> 
> Just wanted to say welcome :hi: and so sorry for the hearbreak you've had.:hugs::flower:
> 
> Sometimes a break from the norm is good. I know I took two in the midst of my cycles and a couple were manditory for hyperstimming. I was told we'd NEVER conceive because I didn't get a period nor did I ovulate. 8 years later I conceived my son WITHOUT medical intervention. (though we used fertility meds in 01' to 05'). You'd imagine my surprise when we found out we were pregnant. Sadly we lost him due to a series of issues at 22wks which is why we started aggressive treatment but I just wanted to tell you that I was able to get pregnant without intervention even though I was told it'd NEVER happen. Granted it was 8 years, but it happened. Don't lose hope. Your husband sounds like a blessing! Also, you said you had 3 losses. Were they early losses? I'm just wondering if you may have a progesterone issue and may need supplimentation. Also I mentioned MTHFR and gave some links a few posts ago you may want to check out. Once you find your pregnant again, you may want to be equipped with the information.
> 
> Welcome to the group and I'm so sorry for your losses and for the pain you are going through.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, Mommy's Angel -

Thank you so much for the welcome and support. I read your journal and I am so so so sorry for all that you've gone through with the loss of your son and the trials of trying to get pregnant again after such a loss, and I am so so so happy that you're pregnant now :happydance: I will be praying for you every step of the way until you are holding that little baby in your arms. [-o&lt;

My husband truly is a blessing - we've been together for 15-1/2 years and married for 11-1/2 years :wedding: I would be so lost without him.

I want to apologize for my ignorance, but what is "MTHFR"? I can't seem to find the post (newbie growing pains :blush:) that references that and the links you mentioned?

In regard to my losses, yes, they were all 1st trimester losses. I never made it past 8 weeks, though with my 2nd m/c I did see and hear the heartbeat. By my 9th week u/s the heartbeat was gone. My ob-gyn prescribed progesterone supplements after the 2nd loss, and I have been taking them ever since (200mg once/day). Both my RE and now my acupuncturist support this, even though I have not been diagnosed with a progesterone issue. I also take a baby aspirin per day (also OK'd by RE and acupuncturist, although I do not have a clotting issue). I also take fish oil, prenatal vitamins and Chinese herbs. Whatever anyone thinks will help. Basically we're throwing baloney at the wall and seeing if it will stick.

Again, thank you for the welcome and :hug: to you for all you've been through. I will keep looking for the posts you've mentioned. :comp:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baby4MJ said:


> I want to apologize for my ignorance, but what is "MTHFR"? I can't seem to find the post (newbie growing pains :blush:) that references that and the links you mentioned?
> 
> In regard to my losses, yes, they were all 1st trimester losses. I never made it past 8 weeks, though with my 2nd m/c I did see and hear the heartbeat. By my 9th week u/s the heartbeat was gone. My ob-gyn prescribed progesterone supplements after the 2nd loss, and I have been taking them ever since (200mg once/day). Both my RE and now my acupuncturist support this, even though I have not been diagnosed with a progesterone issue. I also take a baby aspirin per day (also OK'd by RE and acupuncturist, although I do not have a clotting issue). I also take fish oil, prenatal vitamins and Chinese herbs. Whatever anyone thinks will help. Basically we're throwing baloney at the wall and seeing if it will stick.
> 
> Again, thank you for the welcome and :hug: to you for all you've been through. I will keep looking for the posts you've mentioned. :comp:


here was my response to seeing your 1st post I think a few posts back.



> Have you ever been tested for MTHFR testing? Since you've had three mc's this could be a reason. It's also a reason many take asprin, however more is needed if you find you are positive.
> 
> What is MTHFR?
> 
> MTHFR Questions
> 
> MTHFR Forum
> 
> 
> I also believe there are a couple people on here who have a type of this. I can't remember who though.

Those links should give you some information on what it is. It's a blood disorder that keeps women who've had more than one mc from getting past their first trimesters and is a reason for the aspirin that women are told to take.

It's a series of blood tests, nothing painful that will tell if you have a specific type of this issue that may be causing you to mc.

Also, are you seeing a reproductive endochrinologist or a regular OB? are you using progesterone cream when you find you are pregnant or are they giving you oral progesterone with POI (progesterone in oil shots) which react quicker through the bloodstream?

I don't want to give you too much information. These are just things that can help once you achieve your pregnancy. You can get tested for MTHFR right away so that you can be proactive in treatment before you get pregnant so you can stay pregnant if you have an issue with MTHFR at all.

Just a couple of ideas for you to look into. It's hard when you have early mc's and nobody has a clue why. There are some tests you can take to check for things that may cause early term mc's. MTHFR is one. I had the test done and don't have it myself. I have a whole other issue with keeping my pregnancy where I am now...the second trimester. Either I have an incompetant cervix or preterm labor which we are trying to determine. Either way it's hard to deal with any kind of ttc whilst you are fearing the reasons behind the mc's. 

I have no doubt you'll be able to figure out the cause and achieve that beautiful little pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

MA,
Thank you so much for the information. I wrote everything down and after talking with my friend who had success with her 2nd IUI + injectibles cycle at my clinic, I am planning my consult careful so I know what to say and how to approach them.

I will post tomorrow after I get back.

Welcome Baby4MJ & onmymind ... so sorry for your losses. You've come to the right place.


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome newbies!!!!


----------



## skye2010

I was getting all confused looking through all the BNB pages and trying to find our thread and Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! I find it exactly where it was and where it's good to be in it's orriginal place. :happydance::happydance: Our thread has been moved back again thanks to attentive BNB team.


----------



## gingerbread

YAY were back!!! Way to go girls..you all were ready to fight like you were in a back alley somewhere:ninja:!!! I love your passion in your posts. Having read ttc 1st 35+ from the very beginning I can see why. Im honored to be a part of this thread that has been so long going with you girls. MA you were like a mama bear protecting her cub. Love you all!


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> I was getting all confused looking through all the BNB pages and trying to find our thread and Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! I find it exactly where it was and where it's good to be in it's orriginal place. :happydance::happydance: Our thread has been moved back again thanks to attentive BNB team.

Thanks to the admins for thoughtfully considering our pleas, and thanks to MA for spearheading the effort! :thumbup: :hugs:

FYI - you never have to search for a thread you've posted on... near the top right of every page click on "Quick Links", then on the drop-down menu click on "Subscribed Threads" and you'll see a list of every thread you've ever posted in. (You can also subscribe to threads you haven't posted in by clicking on "Thread Tools" on the top of the page.) Makes following a thread a lot easier.

Welcome to the newbies! :flower: 

back to my lurkdom.... :coolio:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Ginger :)) I think SMEP probobly does give you a better chance as it makes sure you get fresh swimmies up there while letting theones on the way to have a day to recover. But it is too methodical for me. I could never quite apply it than got frustrated that we weren't doing all we had to. Well done to those who can follow the regime :) hahaha

Nikki your DH is clearly on denial and I'm sure you are the one who knows best how to make him see the other way. Did he actually attend any of your meetings with the dr? I think it helps them to hear things from a specialist mouth. But it is also a good idea you explain to him what is a FS result and what are the implications. A lot of women with higher FS can get pregnant with treatment. And perhaps very few might get pregnant without a treatment but that is a big and frustrating risk to take. 

One thing I agree with him is the Chinese herbs :) You don't know the exact effects of them in your body. No one tests your blood count or your hormones when you take them. I was advised not to take any chinese herbs at all by all my drs. It's better to spend your money on Medical meds and drs who actually monitor you. But your DH has to understand you have a better chance on a treatment than off it.

MA's explanation on all the fertility drugs seems very comprehensive. I have no idea about the medication but personally I think it's better to actually do IUI or IVF rather than just taking the meds and trying naturally cause IUI/IVF eliminate or aid most of the steps in conception (the sperms waiting, finding the egg, the eggs releasing etc etc) You might have a problem with all this without being detected by the drs cause they don't know all the causes of unexplained fertility. So apart from your eggs if you have another problem along the way, all that effort of taking the meds would be waisted. 

FM thanks a lot for the suggestion :) I can't drink sweet drinks for some reason (Tea, juice, shakes etc) is this a sweet drink? I am trying to avoid the calendar right now too TWW is a mind blower :hugs: Think positive baby, at least it will help the time pass by better :)

Lava the fact that your period is shortened doesn't mean that your lining wasn't healthy. The uterus sheds the blood once it realises that it isn't pregnant. Also don't forget that the medication has changed your cycle. We were suggested taking lot's of protein (! liter of milk or equivelant) and keep drinking water (2-3 litres a day) I think this helps both the growing of the embies and the lining. The water washes the hormones remaining on your body. You get a lot less hormones so I don't know if that is good for you. Although it helps the blood flow. But I'm sure the protein would help. Hope your meeting goes well. Also don't be so hard on your eggs cause with a little help older women have success in the end too. The question is just getting the right balance. In other words a younger woman with perfect quality of eggs might fail a cycle just because the drs hasn't established the right treatment. Or there might be some other matter standing on the way. So keep positive. Have you talked to any women who have similar FS results as you who do IUI. Might be helpful to see what sort of med protocol they are on. An aggressive treatment need to agree with your levels otherwise you might get hyperstimmulated or have more but lower quality eggs. You might hyperstimmulate or produce too many bad quality eggs. So definitely you should try a more aggresive med protocol this time but don't throw everything in. I think using the same amount of injectables as the IVF girls might be a bit rapid leap. IVF girls get monitored a lot more often (Scans and bloods) and if you will get that amount of drugs in your body you might as well go with the IVF. IVF stimms actually try for many embryos so that they can pick out the best ones to put back. Freezing is not the goal (They are removed, fertilised in lab condidtions and returned back. They are frail and probobly many get damaged on the process) A lot of girls, I know, with more than 10 eggs didn't get any forsties. Another girl with 15 eggs had only 2 bad quality frosties. I had 21 eggs but only 14 was mature and 10 got fertilised. Out of all that I ended up 4 frosties only. 

HA :hi: when are you coming back? U sound happy where u are but I kind of missed you now :)))

MA thanx for sticking around and actually sticking your neck out for us too :))
I think the administrators was very nice in the end and the showed respect for our concern :)

Nevernever have a nice weekend :kiss:

Baby4MJ I'm glad to hear that you are comfy here :)) You are lucky to have a supportive DH, well done for him. TTC long term is a battle/a struggle (pick whichever suits) so it's good to feel he is your comrade. You will have your baby one day and it will belong to your both of you asa result of a joint effort. I used to hate the TWW and I usually crushed when I saw the ugly face of the witch. Recently being on treatment and being hopefull really helped. I don't know how I would react if this doesn't work out. But I feel I will just keep going untill I get my baby hopefully :hugs:

(Lunch break will finish off later)


----------



## skye2010

Hello Onmymind, welcome to the thread. We are all at a certain age and have much different issues to those who already had kids or who don't have any conception problems so it was great that our thread was moved back thanx to MA's efforts :) Fire away anything you want to know or want to talk about as we go along. :dust::dust:

Baby 4MJ I haven't experienced MC but did they check for a reason after every mc. (Chromosomal issues?) I have mentioned many times before and will not tire of mentionining but Chinese herbs may be harmful than helpful since their effect isn't monitored. You obviously don''t have an issue with ovulating, or concieving, your issue is carrying it to term. And I guess you can't use Chinese herbs when you concieve anyway so what's the point? 

Also did you have a laparoscopy to see of everything was ok outside your uterus as well as inside? :hugs: :dust: You will get there in the end and hold your baby one day. 

HA Thanx for the tip. I always shuffle around :)


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> I want to apologize for my ignorance, but what is "MTHFR"? I can't seem to find the post (newbie growing pains :blush:) that references that and the links you mentioned?
> 
> In regard to my losses, yes, they were all 1st trimester losses. I never made it past 8 weeks, though with my 2nd m/c I did see and hear the heartbeat. By my 9th week u/s the heartbeat was gone. My ob-gyn prescribed progesterone supplements after the 2nd loss, and I have been taking them ever since (200mg once/day). Both my RE and now my acupuncturist support this, even though I have not been diagnosed with a progesterone issue. I also take a baby aspirin per day (also OK'd by RE and acupuncturist, although I do not have a clotting issue). I also take fish oil, prenatal vitamins and Chinese herbs. Whatever anyone thinks will help. Basically we're throwing baloney at the wall and seeing if it will stick.
> 
> Again, thank you for the welcome and :hug: to you for all you've been through. I will keep looking for the posts you've mentioned. :comp:
> 
> 
> here was my response to seeing your 1st post I think a few posts back.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been tested for MTHFR testing? Since you've had three mc's this could be a reason. It's also a reason many take asprin, however more is needed if you find you are positive.
> 
> I also believe there are a couple people on here who have a type of this. I can't remember who though.Click to expand...
> 
> Those links should give you some information on what it is. It's a blood disorder that keeps women who've had more than one mc from getting past their first trimesters and is a reason for the aspirin that women are told to take.
> 
> It's a series of blood tests, nothing painful that will tell if you have a specific type of this issue that may be causing you to mc.
> 
> Also, are you seeing a reproductive endochrinologist or a regular OB? are you using progesterone cream when you find you are pregnant or are they giving you oral progesterone with POI (progesterone in oil shots) which react quicker through the bloodstream?
> 
> I don't want to give you too much information. These are just things that can help once you achieve your pregnancy. You can get tested for MTHFR right away so that you can be proactive in treatment before you get pregnant so you can stay pregnant if you have an issue with MTHFR at all.
> 
> Just a couple of ideas for you to look into. It's hard when you have early mc's and nobody has a clue why. There are some tests you can take to check for things that may cause early term mc's. MTHFR is one. I had the test done and don't have it myself. I have a whole other issue with keeping my pregnancy where I am now...the second trimester. Either I have an incompetant cervix or preterm labor which we are trying to determine. Either way it's hard to deal with any kind of ttc whilst you are fearing the reasons behind the mc's.
> 
> I have no doubt you'll be able to figure out the cause and achieve that beautiful little pregnancy. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi, Mommy's Angel -

Thank you for this information :flower: I'm going to request my medical records to see exactly what testing I've had to this point. Half of it was done with my regular OB and the rest with my reproductive endochrinologist (RE), who I was referred to back in August 2010, and who I've been working with up until the failed IUI in February of this year.

The progesterone I'm taking is actually in suppository form (such fun, that is) and I'm supposed to take it beginning at ovulation through the end of the 1st tri (assuming I will ever get pregnant again and make it through the 1st tri) or until the :witch: shows her face. I was on 200mg 3x/day for purposes of the IUI, but when that failed I paired it back down to 200-400mg/day. Unfortunately, I've learned that the progesterone delays the :witch:, making me think (hope) I'm pregnant every cycle. It's only when I take the HPT and get a :bfn: do I stop the progesterone, resulting in AF showing up 3-5 days later. All the waiting is what makes you nuts, I think.

Thanks again for the info and your support. Hopefully we'll both get our miracle babies! :flower:


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies!

I'm just popping in to say hello and that I'm thinking about all of you. I need to catch up on everyone's posts. I've been crazy busy lately. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks, Skye. I am trying to limit the amount of time I obsess over ttc until my break is over (even no OPKs, no progesterone, no calendar, no nothing!), which might be June or maybe July, idk yet. I miss all the women here and the chit chat and the connection, but I really need a mental health break as much as a ttc break, so that's why I've been trying to stick to lurking. 

It's funny you should say I sound happy because the last few weeks have quite possibly been my lowest ever. This Sunday (May 8) is Mother's day in the US and it's also the 2nd anniversary of our first loss. And last week DH finally confessed to me that he's having a major crisis of faith over our ttc and losses... he feels infinitely better now that he's opened up to me about it, and I feel infinitely worse. Since May 8, 2009, we have lost two babies, our 14yo kitty, my favorite aunt, we have moved cross-country 1200 miles away from all our family and friends, and learned that it's some kind of miracle that we ever got pregnant once, let alone twice, without intervention. I feel like I've spent the last two years just barely hanging on by my fingernails and forcing myself to continue putting one foot in front of the other, and DH's revelation to me last week that he isn't sure what he believes about God anymore has left me feeling like I've lost my anchor completely. I feel like I am caught in the perfect storm of all this grief and uncertainty backing up on me at the same time as Mother's Day and the anniversary of our loss, and something has to give. I have been in pretty intensive counseling for the last few weeks and I am starting on anti-depressants next week.

But as long as I'm here and posting today.... :haha: I do have a few comments on a few other topics.

Ginger - as far as SMEP goes, I think it's good in theory but a little much in practice. I don't think it needs to be THAT exact. My cycles have always been fairly regular, and both times we got pregnant it happened by just me knowing roughly what week I should be ovulating (I did not use OPKs) and having sex every other night that week. That's it. And I was over 35 already, so it happens, it really does. I used this website to help me determine my fertile window dates and we went at it every other night. No legs in the air, no softcups, no preseed, no lying down for 20 minutes, no progesterone, no nothing. Now, don't let the fact that I miscarried both of those pregnancies scare you off... we know the 2nd one was a chromosomal problem, and because all my mc tests came back negative (aside from MTHFR but I'll get to that in a minute) I believe the first probably was, too. That is just the sad truth about being over 35 - we face a higher rate of chromosomal problems in pregnancy. But that's a little beside the point here. Go for it! Couldn't hurt! :thumbup:

Since I brought it up, I'll move on to MTHFR next (can't remember who was asking about that). MTHFR is a gene mutation that can cause blood clotting and problems absorbing folic acid. It is something that should be checked for in every woman who's having recurrent miscarriages (defined as two or more consecutive with no live births). Approx 40% of the population are heterozygous MTHFR, meaning one of your two copies of the MTHFR gene are mutated. (Remember, every human being has two copies of every gene, one from each parent.) I am one of those 40%, and statistically almost half of the women on here will be as well. But being heterozygous MTHFR does NOT cause mc or any other problems - being homozygous for MTHFR, meaning BOTH of your copies of the MTHFR gene are mutated, is linked with mc and other problems. But very few people are actually homozygous MTHFR. Heterozygous = two different genes, just like heterosexual = man and woman; homozygous = two same genes, just like homosexual = man and man. (Best example I can think of to illustrate how to decipher the terms, since it uses something we're all familiar with. No political or moral judgment intended! :flower:) If you're heterozygous MTHFR, it means you still have one unmutated, normal MTHFR gene and it takes over the work of the gene. If you are homozygous MTHFR, it means both of your MTHFR genes are mutated so there's no normal gene left to pick up the slack and you have mc troubles. That's MTHFR in a nutshell.

Lava, not sure what to make of you lining questions other than to say that my cycles were always quite regular and consistent (28 day cycles on avg, 4-5 days of flow) until I started taking follistim - now all bets are off. Both of my medicated cycles have been accompanied by shorter cycles and MUCH heavier but MUCH shorter flow (like 2 days instead of 5). Definitely bring it up with your RE, but if they are checking your lining when they check your follies (which it sounds like they are), then trust them when they tell you it's thick enough. The thing with the drugs is that they change everything. I was concerned about my shorter cycles but the nurse pointed out that with the ultrasound monitoring, the calendar goes out the window - everything is now based on the external stimulation of the ovaries and the timing is based on how the ovaries are responding. As for having one follie that's bigger than the others, that's generally how it will be. That's how the body works - in an unmedicated cycle, the development of the lead follie each month prevents the other follies from developing at all. In a medicated cycle, the drugs help overcome that mechanism, but there will still be one that will be a little bigger than the others. Now, that said... I agree with MA that if I were you, I would push for something more aggressive. Chalk up your first femara cycle as a learning curve so the dr can learn how your body would respond to the drug. But if the dr isn't doing anything with that info (ie changing your dosage to get more follies to develop), then what good is that learned information? I'd push your dr on this. Clearly lay out your concerns, given your age, your FSH, and your disappointment in your follicular response for the last two femara cycles. Choose your language carefully so it doesn't set him up to feel defensive - tell him why you're concerned, not what you think he needs to do. If he refuses to change anything for the next cycle but explains why, then trust your gut. But if he refuses to change anything AND refuses to explain why, he is not interested in educating his patients or helping them allay their concerns, and I would go for a second opinion at that point. I'm very curious to hear what happens. :hugs:

And finally, as for moving our thread back to its original location, I think that decision by the admins had a lot to do with the respectful tone of the complaints... kudos to all of you for not attacking the admins. (And I think that says a lot about the respectful tone of this thread in general.) Some of the other threads were not moved back and if you look at their complaints about it, some of them got pretty mean! My mom always said you catch a lot more flies with honey than with vinegar... I guess she was right! In the end I'm glad we're back. I understand why they moved us but I certainly feel better right here. :thumbup:

Sorry this is so long! :dohh: That's what I get for trying to keep quiet for a while!


----------



## MrsJ08

Happy Auntie - there isn't much I can say, your situation is so very unfair. I just wanted to give you virtual :hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks so much, MrsJ - just what I needed. I can't believe Scarlett is 7 mos old already!


----------



## onmymind17

First of all to the admins, thank you so much for your kindness and consideration, i know that all the ladies here really appreciate you moving this thread back.

Happy Auntie, all i can say is i am so sorry for all that you have been through, i know exactly how your husband is feeling. I myself feel abandoned by God, but i know that he still loves me the same as he loves you and your DH. Its so hard to understand why we have to struggle and still dont have a child of our own, why our little ones were taken away from us, i will never know. All i can offer is some big warm hugs, and prayers that one day very soon, we will all be holding our little ones in our arms.

OK, now for a question for you ladies, have any of you taken soy isoflavons? If you do did you notice that they messed with your temps, or your ovulation. I have a 25 day cycle, its so regular you can plan it on the calendar, i used to have 27 day cycles until i started with all the meds and IUI's now they have shortened to 25. Anyway, i temp, and twice now i took soy isoflavons, and according to my temps i wont ovulate until about 7 or 8 days before af shows, do you think its the soy isoflavons, or just a fluke that it happend twice when i took them. The first time i took them i did it from cycle day 3 - 7, this time i took it cycle day 1 - 5, and according to my temps on fertility friend, i just ovulated a couple of days ago. Do you think the soy isoflavons could be stalling ovulation off that long? or is it just fertility friend being silly.

Oh and thank you for all the warm welcomes, its wonderful to be somewhere where i dont feel so all alone. I have been struggling for 3 years now, i know a lot about IUI's and injectable meds, the only think i dont know is actually being pg for any length of time, the longest of my 4 pg was 9 weeks. Its so frustrating, i understand my eggs are old, but if we could get pg, i just know that one time we will hit a golden egg, or two, but for some reason we just cannot do it on our own, we had 5 IUI's and 3 of the 5 worked, but we cannot seem to do it on our own, no matter what we try, both of us check out, and they say everything is good, so frustrating!!


----------



## missyt

Welcom Baby4MJ and onmymind! This is a great thread. Very supportive ladies out there that understand what you are going through.

Skye, thanks for the encouragement. Where are you on your cycle now? I've been trying to skim through posts so sorry if I missed anything.

Lava, how are you feeling? I'm sorry AF came. The disapointment can be so overwhelming.

Dwrgi, I think its normal to feel depressed. I actually considered going on anti-depressents because this TTC has gotten me so down. I have to say this is the hardest thing I have ever gone through and I know a lot of us feel the same.

FM, how are you doing?

Ginger, when is your IUI? Best of luck.

HA, big hugs Your story breaks my heart. I just understand why thinks happen they way they do sometimes.

Luvvie, thanks for checking on me. I hope you are doing well.

I'm sorry for anyone else I missed right now. I'm still catching up.

AFM, DH ended up going the FS follow up appointment with me. I think he felt bad after I pitched a fit over it and told him we both need to be there so we can figure out the next step. The doc told us that we could do 3 more IUIs or move to IVF. He recommended IVF. He said IVF at their clinic has a 50% success rate. We decided to do one more IUI and if that doesn't work, we are ready to move to IVF this summer. I just feel like I can't wait anymore and we have no other choice. He did mention his sperm count was bad this last time but it may have been a fluke. I'm confused though because he said I only had one mature follie this last time but my 2 days before the IUI said I had 5 and 2 were mature so I don't know how he could tell on the day of the IUI that I only had one mature one. All of this confuses me and I feel like they rush through some stuff. Work is still crazy but I told my manager that IVF could be coming up in July. He doesn't get it because he said "what happened to getting pregnant the old-fashioned way". Well that is real easy to say when you have 4 kids that you had in your 20's. I just wanted to punch him. Anyway, he said he would be supportive and that I could make up time for the appointments I have it I didn't have enough of leave. The good news is that my clinic has an office now that does monitoring that is 40 mins away instead of an hour and a half. I just hope work dies down. I don't want to stress out when I'm having all this done.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> AFM, DH ended up going the FS follow up appointment with me. I think he felt bad after I pitched a fit over it and told him we both need to be there so we can figure out the next step. The doc told us that we could do 3 more IUIs or move to IVF. He recommended IVF. He said IVF at their clinic has a 50% success rate. We decided to do one more IUI and if that doesn't work, we are ready to move to IVF this summer. I just feel like I can't wait anymore and we have no other choice. He did mention his sperm count was bad this last time but it may have been a fluke. I'm confused though because he said I only had one mature follie this last time but my 2 days before the IUI said I had 5 and 2 were mature so I don't know how he could tell on the day of the IUI that I only had one mature one. All of this confuses me and I feel like they rush through some stuff. Work is still crazy but I told my manager that IVF could be coming up in July. He doesn't get it because he said "what happened to getting pregnant the old-fashioned way". Well that is real easy to say when you have 4 kids that you had in your 20's. I just wanted to punch him. Anyway, he said he would be supportive and that I could make up time for the appointments I have it I didn't have enough of leave. The good news is that my clinic has an office now that does monitoring that is 40 mins away instead of an hour and a half. I just hope work dies down. I don't want to stress out when I'm having all this done.

I'm glad your DH went to the appt with you. And I'm glad they can do the monitoring a little closer to home. If you're confused about the follies, call back and talk to a nurse and keep asking questions until you're comfortable with the answers. As for work, good job on not punching the boss. :thumbup:
Totally would have been my instinct! Being off work for IVF appts should be covered under FMLA (if your employer has enough employees to fall under FMLA jurisdiction, that is). Talk to someone in HR, or to someone at your clinic. As far as I can tell from a quick google, the ADA defines infertility as a disability and, as such, your employer has to make certain accommodations such as time off for treatments. Hang in there.

Thanks for the hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Missy, I would call and find out how many follies are jotted down from your last cycle and what their actual size was. Sounds like he didn't know for sure. DO NOT allow them to rush through this process with you! I find that was one of the reasons I never got a bfp with mine and got it with the procedure the midwife did. She was MUCH slower, more natural approach. It sounds like your meds worked somewhat if you had AT LEAST two mature follies. One I would Def. not waste time on but it sounds like if you had two, it's possibly working, just needs to be tweaked. When you get the IUI, how long are you staying on the table with your pelvis up?? They tried to rush this with me, 10 minutes. My midwife specified 15 or 20 and we stayed there that long. 

If it sounds odd, call them back and ask for the paperwork from last cycle to know the size of the follies. YOU know your body!! I'm praying all goes well this cycle. I understand why your just ready to get agressive!


On my mind, STOP the Soy!!!! If you have low progesterone then this can be an issue. Soy has natural estrogen in it and can cause complications ttc UNLESS your peri-menopausal. If your trying to get pregnant the soy should be stopped for awhile! :winkwink:

HA, I'm so sorry about mothers day!:hugs: Especially since it's the angelversary. :cry: I STILL avoid church during that day and am STILL having an issue with it. Here I am pregnant and I should be excited to be a mommy, but the last few weeks I've been missing and thinking about my Jackson. I love this little one in my belly but I feel as though someone is missing. I don't feel like a mommy yet. It's a bitter-sweet day for me. I can't imagine what you are going through dear. :hugs: 

Baby4MJ, Odds are you may not have had the testing. Most OB's haven't a clue about it, some feel it's "contravercial" but after two to three mc's that's a test that should be done as it could be the culprit to why many miscarry early on with multiple miscarriages.

Skye, love to you sweet friend! :hug:

****Thank you to ALL the admins for the kind-hearted response in moving us back. You went above and beyond and just shows the compassion and sensitivity BnB has for it's emotional and physical well-being of all it's members. I appreciate your thoughtfulness! :hug:


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Missy, I would call and find out how many follies are jotted down from your last cycle and what their actual size was. Sounds like he didn't know for sure. DO NOT allow them to rush through this process with you! I find that was one of the reasons I never got a bfp with mine and got it with the procedure the midwife did. She was MUCH slower, more natural approach. It sounds like your meds worked somewhat if you had AT LEAST two mature follies. One I would Def. not waste time on but it sounds like if you had two, it's possibly working, just needs to be tweaked. When you get the IUI, how long are you staying on the table with your pelvis up?? They tried to rush this with me, 10 minutes. My midwife specified 15 or 20 and we stayed there that long.
> 
> If it sounds odd, call them back and ask for the paperwork from last cycle to know the size of the follies. YOU know your body!! I'm praying all goes well this cycle. I understand why your just ready to get agressive!
> 
> 
> On my mind, STOP the Soy!!!! If you have low progesterone then this can be an issue. Soy has natural estrogen in it and can cause complications ttc UNLESS your peri-menopausal. If your trying to get pregnant the soy should be stopped for awhile! :winkwink:
> 
> HA, I'm so sorry about mothers day!:hugs: Especially since it's the angelversary. :cry: I STILL avoid church during that day and am STILL having an issue with it. Here I am pregnant and I should be excited to be a mommy, but the last few weeks I've been missing and thinking about my Jackson. I love this little one in my belly but I feel as though someone is missing. I don't feel like a mommy yet. It's a bitter-sweet day for me. I can't imagine what you are going through dear. :hugs:
> 
> Baby4MJ, Odds are you may not have had the testing. Most OB's haven't a clue about it, some feel it's "contravercial" but after two to three mc's that's a test that should be done as it could be the culprit to why many miscarry early on with multiple miscarriages.
> 
> Skye, love to you sweet friend! :hug:
> 
> ****Thank you to ALL the admins for the kind-hearted response in moving us back. You went above and beyond and just shows the compassion and sensitivity BnB has for it's emotional and physical well-being of all it's members. I appreciate your thoughtfulness! :hug:

Thanks for the info, i really appreciate it, ok, no more soy isoflavons for me!! LOL


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all , just had a quick skim through the last 15 or so pages since I last looked - glad we're back where we belong & HA is right you are all so lovely!!
AF arrived for me this week - 4th 28 day cycle in a row though - tentatively thinking about OPKs this month!
Love and baby dust to you all, back to the kingdom of Lurkers - population 2 (me & HA!) xx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Oh, Missy!!!! I am so happy that dh went to your appointment with you!!!!! I was really hoping he would!!!! I agree with the other ladies, don't let them rush you into IVF. I don't have much experience with all the treatments. I just know from my own experience, from my RE appt. last year, he tried pushing us in right away, with just one s/a. Dh and I put the breaks on. As for your boss, I wish I punch him for you. I love the advice, that always come from people who have kids. I'm sending gigantic hugs!!! Have a great weekend!!!!:hugs::hugs:
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls!

Onmymind & Baby4rmj I won't even pretend to know what having a mc let alone mmc feels like but I know you are in good hands with some other wonderful women here who can completey empathize with you. All I can say is I'm glad you are here & I look forward to hearing your wonderful news the day you both get your bfps. Such good luck to you both!

HA Im so sorry you've been so down. It breaks my heart to think of you ladies who have been through so much more than just ttc without success. Your strength,along with the others who have lost & continued ttc, has made me stronger through this whole process. Im glad to see you lurk and thank you for the advice on smep..still dont know if I can commit to THAT much bd!!!! ..we miss u & I will be thinking of you on Mothers Day:hugs: 

Twinkle..darn the witch!! good luck in your next cycle!

MrsJ Scarlett is beautiful!

Missy Im glad to hear DH made the appointment. I know that must've been a releif as well as making the decision to try one more iui. I hope work settles for you a bit & this cycle can be more relaxing. My iui was april 28th so 7days to go! FX'd for you!

MA the others are right that you handled the thread situation with grace..I read some of the other threads plea & OUCH it wasn't pretty!

Skye I hope you are feeling well. Im watching the lifetime movie "william & kate" and thought of you!


----------



## gingerbread

Never how you holding up? 7 days & counting[-o&lt; Any symptoms? I never feel a thing..but then again I've never gotten pregnant:shrug: Oh well I know that doesnt mean a thing!!!! FX'd for us both!

Lava I hope your appointment went well. You were armed with lots of info so I hope you are feeling secure in what to do next.

Luv you have GOT to tell me how the SMEP cycle goes for you. It sounds exhausting but I'm sure DH will be up for it:haha:

Hi Dwrgi,Jocr,Lynnb and anyone I may have missed. Love you all!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies!

Right now, I'm blasting my country music on my ipod (ear phones on) It calms me down and I love the stories from the songs.

Ginger- Thank you! You and your dh are gorgeous! Love your new profile pic! Dh and I are going to Big Bear (mountain/lake resort) we leave tomorrow, so I know we will practice SMEP. We have a jacuzzi suite!!!! So lots of bd. I so need to get away. With mothers day on Sunday, I'm heartbroken that I can't hold a little baby in my arms to call my own. My dh's cousin is getting induced on Monday to have her baby boy.

I know it will happen for all of us soon. Treatments or natural. I pray and think of all of you!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

* Hello Everybody!! Just popping in to say *

*Welcome to OnMyMind17-you will find a lot of support here from some really lovely ladies! Don't give up hun! The more information you have, the better equipped you will be to deal with what comes your way! Good luck to you!

Hi MA-as always, full of information and soooo helpful! I hope you're doing okay-thinking of you! 

Hia Lava-thank you for the book that you recommended. My OH and I certainly need something to help us communicate, as we get really antsy with each other at times. This business doesn't help at all! I hope you are okay? 

Hia Skye- how are you hun? Do you feel a bit better now?? You thought you were hyperstimming when I last read... I really hope you're okay. I'm reading your posts with especial interest as I'm likely to go through ITF (as my dad calls it) pretty soon. Am already keen to buy lots of milk tonight to help my protein levels-as I'm in 2WW noland's ville at the moment! Can't hurt! Am thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Hi MissyT-I'm with luvmydoggies-your manager needs a punch for his comment. People just don't have ANY idea. Glad that DH is back on track with you and sounds like a good idea to have another IUI before moving on to IVF. Fingers crossed for you hun, and lots of 

HI Twinkle-sorry to hear about EVIL, VILE, UGLY HAG AF! Grrr. Focus on the new cycle now-don't give up! 

Hi Luvmydoggies-good luck with the ! Jacquzzi sounds FANTASTIC!!! Enjoy the break and fingers crossed for you! You blast away-music really does help the soul! I've been listening to the new Duran CD which is fab!!! I can't wait to see them on June 1st in Cardiff. I shall have to try very hard not to throw my nickers on the stage at John-Swoon-Taylor!! Am sending you lots of  !x

Hia Ginger-how are you? Although I was really ANTI the Royal Wedding, I sooooo got into it on the day! We are all romantics at heart! Hope you're okay, hun! Love the new picture-you look very happy together! Enjoy your weekend! 

Hi Jo, Never, Padbrat, Baby4MJ (waiting really does make you nuts, I completely agree!), HappyAuntie, MissyT (hope you've got a relaxing weekend ahead of you, hun?), hope you are all okay-enjoy your weekends!

AFM-CD25 today, I think! Got a few twinges yesterday which could be AF waking up to torment me, yet again! But temps still high (incidentally, Lava, read on another thread, that vaginal temps are far more reliable than oral), so not out yet. Fingers crossed for me!! Going with OH to watch Swansea City play tomorrow-I just hope we can go for a nice meal somewhere afterwards!!! I don't mind footie, but there are limits to my enthusiasm.... 

I hope you all have a great weekend! Lots of love to you all and huge 
 to each and every one of us!

*


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Right now, I'm blasting my country music on my ipod (ear phones on) It calms me down and I love the stories from the songs.
> 
> Ginger- Thank you! You and your dh are gorgeous! Love your new profile pic! Dh and I are going to Big Bear (mountain/lake resort) we leave tomorrow, so I know we will practice SMEP. We have a jacuzzi suite!!!! So lots of bd. I so need to get away. With mothers day on Sunday, I'm heartbroken that I can't hold a little baby in my arms to call my own. My dh's cousin is getting induced on Monday to have her baby boy.
> 
> I know it will happen for all of us soon. Treatments or natural. I pray and think of all of you!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a good break Hun,be thinking of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA big juicy :hugs: hun. It's such a hard thing knowing that a date is approaching and it fills you with dread, hurt and what could have been. I can only imagine how hard you're finding it without the added stress of DH. Keep lurking and enjoying the time away fro
TTC :flower:

Twinkle...fab news re your cycles being 28 regular ones and let us know if you go down the OPK route next month :thumbup:

MA...thank you again for your well said post on moving us back. I always know what I want to say but it never comes out the right way :haha: also big :hugs: for your feeling low about Jackson too. I don't have the right words so I'll leave it at that :flower:

Skye...how're you doing?

FM...holding up ok? And Lava too?

Gingerbread...love the new photo :) and yeah I'm doing ok :wacko: :rofl:

Luv...turn it up and dance :haha:

missyT...glad hubby came with you and everything is moving forward :hugs:

Padbrat,Dwrgi and the newbies :hi: on my phone so hard to look back at posts sorry but I am thinking of you all :hugs: :flowers:

AFM, more relaxed this cycle considering how obsessed I was last one! I know I'll be dine seeing a BFN although I don't want to see one :haha:

I've found my journal a really helpful tool to keep me sane and it also helps that the OH is so much more on board with trying again. 

Love you all for the fab support you give and I really hope those BFP's start rolling in for us all soon :dust:

A xXx


----------



## FutureMommie

Ginger- Love the profile pic! 

Skye- how are you feeling today, gatorade isn't sweet to me, if you guys have it try a small bottle first. 

Missyt- missed you on here! I'm really glad that you dh went to the appointment with you and that your boss is going to be flexible with your appointments.

Dwrgi- Good luck, hope AF stays away, enjoy your weekend it sounds like fun

Never- Thanks for checking on me, I'm like you, trying not to obsesses too much.

HA- sending tons of hugs you way! I'm praying that your dh doesn't lose his faith in God. This is such a tough road to travel and sometimes it can cause your faith to waiver, especially when you've experienced loss, sometimes I feel like my faith is almost used up so I've learned to just ask God to rebuild me. I'm praying that prayer for your dh.

Hi- Luv,Ma, and anyone I might have missed.


----------



## missyt

HA, thank you so much for letting me know about the FMLA and ADA thing! I will definately contact my HR dept. That is a great peice of information.

MA, you are right about feeling rushed. I feel rushed whenever I go to the clinic. Actually, they tell me to lay on the table for 5 mins! They actually set a timer and everything so the last time I did the IUI alone so I had to jump off the table and turn it off myself. That is good to know. I understand you not wanting to attend church on Mother's Day. I feel that this weekend will be tough for all of us.

Ginger, woo hoo! 7 more days! I'm fx'd for you. You and DH are so cute! You make a lovely couple.

Luvvie, I hope you have a very romantic and relaxing time at Big Bear. Sounds like a real treat!

Never, that is good you feel more relaxed this cycle. I think that helps a lot.

dwrgi, enjoy the play. I think its important for us TTCers to keep doing things we enjoy to keep our mind off of TTC. I hope AF doesn't show!

AFM, its my friday off so I'm just relaxing and not thinking about work. I work 9 hour days so I can have every other friday off. I work for the Navy and we just got a new captain. I would say that she looks like she is in her early to mid 40's. She was talking about finding an oncall nanny. I asked how old her children were and she said 2 and 5 months. That actually made me feel good seeing a woman having children later in life. I was wondering if she ever struggled too but I don't know her well enough to ask. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It feels good getting back to catching up with all of you beautiful ladies.


----------



## skye2010

Ha, I'm really sorry to hear that you've been going through such a turbolent time. :hugs: Losing your auntie and kitty must have really added to your sadness. Moving is also a very stressful event let alone moving miles away from where you live. Perhaps your DH said what he said cause he was at a low point himself and he needed a break out of thinking about TTC just like you did. And perhaps this is his way of purging it out of his head. I hope this is a temporary thought for him. I don't want to give you a lot of "sweetie, cheesy" encouragement cause I know you don't like those. One thing I can't help but mention you have been pregnant twice in the last two years and you have every reason to think that you can get pregnant again. I have never been pregnant. I don't know what my problem is but I am just hopeful thinking I haven't finished exploring all my paths yet. I know that you actually don't feel too warm towards IVF but I just want to give some food for your thoughts. Your mc's was because of chromosomal defects if I'm not wrong. (?) The embryologists can actually test all the embryos for chromosomal defects. It is expensive but it can be done. They basically take some egg nucleus on the 1st day of the fertilisation, than 1 cell on the 3rd day of the fertilisation. They can confirm which embryos are all clear from any chromosomal defects. Don't forget you do produce at least 6 or more eggs in each IVF cycle so one some of your embryos is likely to be healthy. It just gives you a better chance of concieving a healthy baby. I actually thought of doing this but DH didn't want to spend all the money a) He didn't know much about chromosome defects b)we never had a BFP before let alone a mc so he thought the chances of us having a defected baby is low. 
Also while on IVF the drs try to limit the body misbehaving (attacking the embryo, blood clotting etc) by various drugs and monitoring. I just wanted you to think that you might have another approach so I hope you don't find my comment intrusive. :kiss::hugs: I love reading your posts cause you always give a deep thought into what you are going to say and they are usually very informative. So keep lurking pls :)))

Hello Mrs J and Hello Scarlet yummy Strewberry cheeks :kiss:

Onmymind I agree with MA just bin the isoflavins. Also I think you need a cood fertility specialist to look through your file and give you a reason for your mc's. Cause 4 mc is an indication of something. You can definitely get pregnant. But weather it's your body's immune reaction, your chromosome make up or any other problems, someone really need to look into that. There is nothing the supplements can do about the egg quality so no point in using the isoflavins.

Missy well done on convincing DH. Sometimes a good old stint works eh!!! :winkwink: The monitoring office is a blessing for you. Sounds really good. I don't know what does your dr mean by the mature follie though. Look you had enough follies growing each month of IUI so I wouldn't worry too much. The meds you will take will be more strong and they will produce more eggs for sure. But they can not tell if the egg is a good quality mature egg untill they actually mix it with the sperm. If the eggs outer layer peels easily letting the sperm go through and fertilise than they know egg was actually mature. Anyway I think it's great news that you can start IVF soon. It's a good back up plan :hugs: The boss situation is well annoying (insensitive person) but try to not get worked up about it as long as you can get the time you need.

MA when are you finding out if this one's a little girl or a boy? I just can't wait. I always read your posts first to see if you're gonna mention this time. :)

Hey Twinkie does that mean you are back with us soon. :flower: 28 day cycle is a perfect cycle. Lucky girl. Do you think your cycles have improved. Also a biiig well done on the weight loss. You are such a determined person. You got through most of it so :happydance:

Ginger, nice pict babe :))) It's such a summery happy picture now I imagine you posting from an internet cafe while eating your melting ice cream. Hahaha. Will&Kate my favorite subject :))

Luvy the jacuzzi suit sounds very promising :winkwink: Get busy lady :) And you don't need to be too precise about the Smep. Just have fun.

Dwrgi all my friends in facebook are going on about Duran Duran. And John Taylor was everybody's favorite except my oddball friend who was and still totally into Nick Rhodes :) Vaginal temps :wacko: God the stuff we go through just to see a blue line on a stick eh!!! I'm sending you lot's of sticky dust baby, I hope the ugly witch stays away.

Nevernever writing is a way of healing so well done on the diary. Doesn't matter what words you chose as long it makes you feel better to get it off your chest. :kiss: :dust:

AFM I woke up with a pain which turned into a strong nausea today. It can't be morning sickness cause my transfer was only 5 days ago. I called the clinic and the girl who answered was lovely. She told me I needed to drink 2-3 glasses of water before I go to bed than take a glass every time I wake up to pee. I think that's what it is. I feel a bit guilty about waking the DH when I wake up to take my meds so I quickly take a few swigs of water and go back to sleep. He will have to put up with it I'm afraid cause I can't stand being ill anymore. But I tell you at first I thought it might be morning sickness and I got so happy that I was putting up with it until I realized it's too early for that. My test date is Wednesday , how to be patient? God help me!!!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> MA when are you finding out if this one's a little girl or a boy? I just can't wait. I always read your posts first to see if you're gonna mention this time. :)

Well, the gender sonogram is next friday. I had hoped I would have it last friday but they only wanted cervical length that time. We DID see the baby though.

I hope he or she cooperates. Everytime we've seen the baby, the baby is head down and body twisted. Jackson played the modesty card with my last pregnancy until wk 22, two days before I gave birth to him I found out he was a boy. Hopefully this time will be different and we'll find out next week. I'm not sure I can handle finding out the same time we found out with Jackson. I guess it's a mind over matter issue and I don't want to deal with the pain of knowing the gender while also trying to get past the 22wk milestone. Sounds silly I know, but until I get past both the 22wk milestone and then the 24wk viability milestone, I'll just be on edge.

Doug gave me my second 17P injection an hour ago. Again the injection itself didn't hurt. Did I mention I have a HUGE bump on my right butt cheek?? :rofl: Apparently it's normal for the solution (because it's so thick) to stick to the muscles and cause swelling. I kept wondering why I've been in pain most of the week and then felt the muscle back there. I do hope that the injection on the left side won't have the same affect as it will be quite funny to see if I can actually sit at all let alone figure out which side to sleep on with a full swollen bum. :haha::blush:

All in all, Next week will be my gender scan and they'll also check the cervical length which I hope will be staying put having had the injections. I pray they calm the cervix AND the length issue.:wacko::thumbup:

Glad to hear from everyone. It's amazing reading your journeys and I honestly can't wait to celebrate with you all when you finally get your beautiful bfp's and hold your babies in hand. I keep saying THEN we all need to meet at Disney World and share in each others joys and triumphs together. I have quite a few hugs I have to dish out in person!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 


AF reared her ugly head today.:cry: Just another disappointment along this journey. I'm not in a very good place right now so I'm sure I won't be posting for a few days or longer. I have to get myself together


----------



## Neversaynever

Praying :hugs: so sorry that the witch came :hugs: take care of yourself hun and we will be thinking of you :flower:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Onmymind & Baby4rmj I won't even pretend to know what having a mc let alone mmc feels like but I know you are in good hands with some other wonderful women here who can completey empathize with you. All I can say is I'm glad you are here & I look forward to hearing your wonderful news the day you both get your bfps. Such good luck to you both!
> 
> HA Im so sorry you've been so down. It breaks my heart to think of you ladies who have been through so much more than just ttc without success. Your strength,along with the others who have lost & continued ttc, has made me stronger through this whole process. Im glad to see you lurk and thank you for the advice on smep..still dont know if I can commit to THAT much bd!!!! ..we miss u & I will be thinking of you on Mothers Day:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle..darn the witch!! good luck in your next cycle!
> 
> MrsJ Scarlett is beautiful!
> 
> Missy Im glad to hear DH made the appointment. I know that must've been a releif as well as making the decision to try one more iui. I hope work settles for you a bit & this cycle can be more relaxing. My iui was april 28th so 7days to go! FX'd for you!
> 
> MA the others are right that you handled the thread situation with grace..I read some of the other threads plea & OUCH it wasn't pretty!
> 
> Skye I hope you are feeling well. Im watching the lifetime movie "william & kate" and thought of you!

Awwww thank you so much for your kind words, i sure hope we get to see your bfp real soon too.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> * Hello Everybody!! Just popping in to say *
> 
> *Welcome to OnMyMind17-you will find a lot of support here from some really lovely ladies! Don't give up hun! The more information you have, the better equipped you will be to deal with what comes your way! Good luck to you!
> 
> Hi MA-as always, full of information and soooo helpful! I hope you're doing okay-thinking of you!
> 
> Hia Lava-thank you for the book that you recommended. My OH and I certainly need something to help us communicate, as we get really antsy with each other at times. This business doesn't help at all! I hope you are okay?
> 
> Hia Skye- how are you hun? Do you feel a bit better now?? You thought you were hyperstimming when I last read... I really hope you're okay. I'm reading your posts with especial interest as I'm likely to go through ITF (as my dad calls it) pretty soon. Am already keen to buy lots of milk tonight to help my protein levels-as I'm in 2WW noland's ville at the moment! Can't hurt! Am thinking of you and sending you lots of
> 
> Hi MissyT-I'm with luvmydoggies-your manager needs a punch for his comment. People just don't have ANY idea. Glad that DH is back on track with you and sounds like a good idea to have another IUI before moving on to IVF. Fingers crossed for you hun, and lots of
> 
> HI Twinkle-sorry to hear about EVIL, VILE, UGLY HAG AF! Grrr. Focus on the new cycle now-don't give up!
> 
> Hi Luvmydoggies-good luck with the ! Jacquzzi sounds FANTASTIC!!! Enjoy the break and fingers crossed for you! You blast away-music really does help the soul! I've been listening to the new Duran CD which is fab!!! I can't wait to see them on June 1st in Cardiff. I shall have to try very hard not to throw my nickers on the stage at John-Swoon-Taylor!! Am sending you lots of  !x
> 
> Hia Ginger-how are you? Although I was really ANTI the Royal Wedding, I sooooo got into it on the day! We are all romantics at heart! Hope you're okay, hun! Love the new picture-you look very happy together! Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Hi Jo, Never, Padbrat, Baby4MJ (waiting really does make you nuts, I completely agree!), HappyAuntie, MissyT (hope you've got a relaxing weekend ahead of you, hun?), hope you are all okay-enjoy your weekends!
> 
> AFM-CD25 today, I think! Got a few twinges yesterday which could be AF waking up to torment me, yet again! But temps still high (incidentally, Lava, read on another thread, that vaginal temps are far more reliable than oral), so not out yet. Fingers crossed for me!! Going with OH to watch Swansea City play tomorrow-I just hope we can go for a nice meal somewhere afterwards!!! I don't mind footie, but there are limits to my enthusiasm....
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend! Lots of love to you all and huge
> to each and every one of us!
> 
> *

Thank you for the warm welcome and dont worry, i wont give up, i keep telling myself i will, but then it creeps back in again, and i just keep trying. Dont worry about not feeling anything, i remember when i got pg in Oct 09 we had done an IUI and i had NOTHING, i was so sure the week before that it did not work, and then bam i had a positive. All 4 of my pg have been totaly different. I am sending you all kinds of luck, that you will get your bfp with a sticky bean


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Ha, I'm really sorry to hear that you've been going through such a turbolent time. :hugs: Losing your auntie and kitty must have really added to your sadness. Moving is also a very stressful event let alone moving miles away from where you live. Perhaps your DH said what he said cause he was at a low point himself and he needed a break out of thinking about TTC just like you did. And perhaps this is his way of purging it out of his head. I hope this is a temporary thought for him. I don't want to give you a lot of "sweetie, cheesy" encouragement cause I know you don't like those. One thing I can't help but mention you have been pregnant twice in the last two years and you have every reason to think that you can get pregnant again. I have never been pregnant. I don't know what my problem is but I am just hopeful thinking I haven't finished exploring all my paths yet. I know that you actually don't feel too warm towards IVF but I just want to give some food for your thoughts. Your mc's was because of chromosomal defects if I'm not wrong. (?) The embryologists can actually test all the embryos for chromosomal defects. It is expensive but it can be done. They basically take some egg nucleus on the 1st day of the fertilisation, than 1 cell on the 3rd day of the fertilisation. They can confirm which embryos are all clear from any chromosomal defects. Don't forget you do produce at least 6 or more eggs in each IVF cycle so one some of your embryos is likely to be healthy. It just gives you a better chance of concieving a healthy baby. I actually thought of doing this but DH didn't want to spend all the money a) He didn't know much about chromosome defects b)we never had a BFP before let alone a mc so he thought the chances of us having a defected baby is low.
> Also while on IVF the drs try to limit the body misbehaving (attacking the embryo, blood clotting etc) by various drugs and monitoring. I just wanted you to think that you might have another approach so I hope you don't find my comment intrusive. :kiss::hugs: I love reading your posts cause you always give a deep thought into what you are going to say and they are usually very informative. So keep lurking pls :)))
> 
> Hello Mrs J and Hello Scarlet yummy Strewberry cheeks :kiss:
> 
> Onmymind I agree with MA just bin the isoflavins. Also I think you need a cood fertility specialist to look through your file and give you a reason for your mc's. Cause 4 mc is an indication of something. You can definitely get pregnant. But weather it's your body's immune reaction, your chromosome make up or any other problems, someone really need to look into that. There is nothing the supplements can do about the egg quality so no point in using the isoflavins.
> 
> Missy well done on convincing DH. Sometimes a good old stint works eh!!! :winkwink: The monitoring office is a blessing for you. Sounds really good. I don't know what does your dr mean by the mature follie though. Look you had enough follies growing each month of IUI so I wouldn't worry too much. The meds you will take will be more strong and they will produce more eggs for sure. But they can not tell if the egg is a good quality mature egg untill they actually mix it with the sperm. If the eggs outer layer peels easily letting the sperm go through and fertilise than they know egg was actually mature. Anyway I think it's great news that you can start IVF soon. It's a good back up plan :hugs: The boss situation is well annoying (insensitive person) but try to not get worked up about it as long as you can get the time you need.
> 
> MA when are you finding out if this one's a little girl or a boy? I just can't wait. I always read your posts first to see if you're gonna mention this time. :)
> 
> Hey Twinkie does that mean you are back with us soon. :flower: 28 day cycle is a perfect cycle. Lucky girl. Do you think your cycles have improved. Also a biiig well done on the weight loss. You are such a determined person. You got through most of it so :happydance:
> 
> Ginger, nice pict babe :))) It's such a summery happy picture now I imagine you posting from an internet cafe while eating your melting ice cream. Hahaha. Will&Kate my favorite subject :))
> 
> Luvy the jacuzzi suit sounds very promising :winkwink: Get busy lady :) And you don't need to be too precise about the Smep. Just have fun.
> 
> Dwrgi all my friends in facebook are going on about Duran Duran. And John Taylor was everybody's favorite except my oddball friend who was and still totally into Nick Rhodes :) Vaginal temps :wacko: God the stuff we go through just to see a blue line on a stick eh!!! I'm sending you lot's of sticky dust baby, I hope the ugly witch stays away.
> 
> Nevernever writing is a way of healing so well done on the diary. Doesn't matter what words you chose as long it makes you feel better to get it off your chest. :kiss: :dust:
> 
> AFM I woke up with a pain which turned into a strong nausea today. It can't be morning sickness cause my transfer was only 5 days ago. I called the clinic and the girl who answered was lovely. She told me I needed to drink 2-3 glasses of water before I go to bed than take a glass every time I wake up to pee. I think that's what it is. I feel a bit guilty about waking the DH when I wake up to take my meds so I quickly take a few swigs of water and go back to sleep. He will have to put up with it I'm afraid cause I can't stand being ill anymore. But I tell you at first I thought it might be morning sickness and I got so happy that I was putting up with it until I realized it's too early for that. My test date is Wednesday , how to be patient? God help me!!!!
> :dust::dust:

LOL, thanks, no more soy for me, as for the RE, i was seeing one, he was a real idiot, i had a m/c panel run, it came back normal, they just say its my old eggs. I wish i could go see a new RE, but we are out of insurance money for meds, we tried the last IUI cycle with clomid, and a small dose on gonal f for a few days, i had three eggs, but it did not work. DH and i are thinking about looking into a different RE's office, i wont go back to this one. They wanted to just brush me off because of my age, i remember the first time i met with him, he told me i needed IVF, and i said well i got pg on my own 7 mo before and he said "That one did not count" :shock::saywhat::trouble: so we tried our first IUI and i responded well i think i had a total of 6 mature eggs, but it did not work, we did another IUI in August and it did work, well then all of a sudden he was like well you dont need IVF, duh, we did another IUI in October of 09 and that was the one that i never felt any pg symptoms, i figured it did not work, but it did that one the numbers were rising, but slowly, i asked 3 times if they could check the prog, and they refused saying it was fine a week before the pg test, it would still be fine. Well i went for an u/s at 9 weeks, and they said they could not see the baby anymore, he told me it was a blighted ovum, which i was shocked, ummm a blighted ovum means there never was a baby. He wanted to schedule me for a D&C the very next day, i refused, two days later i went to my OB and asked if it was possible for it to just disapear, and he said no, then he asked what my hcg and prog were at and i said i did not know, they stopped testing the hcg weeks before, and never tested the progesterone. He ran a test for both, my hcg was pretty high, the prog was only at 5.5, he said that normally if it was a m/c they both would go down, but in my case it was because of the low prog that we were losing the baby. He tried to put me on prog sup, but it was too late. I ended up having a d&c on Christmas Eve. I was so upset, we got to see the u/s from the OB's office and the baby that was "Gone" and the RE could not find, was right there, it looked like a little gummy bear, with tiny arms and legs:cry: So now i still have no baby, and i am out of money for insurance, we wasted it all on that idiot RE but i refuse to give up!! We may contact a different RE and see what they say, i could afford to do another IUI with clomid and a small dose of injectables, i could not do all injectables, as it would cost us about $4000. I really wish we could do an IVF cycle, but to spend 15 grand, and not have it work, its just too expensive. Sorry i got so long with this. I am praying for all you lovely ladies, thank you so very much for welcoming me into your group. Oh and i hope you dont mind that i am not in the over 40 group, i read their responses when their thread was moved, wow, thats all i have to say, there was a whole lot of anger in that room lol.


----------



## onmymind17

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> AF reared her ugly head today.:cry: Just another disappointment along this journey. I'm not in a very good place right now so I'm sure I won't be posting for a few days or longer. I have to get myself together

:hugs:Big warm hugs are comming your way, you take all the time you need, i am sure we will all be here to welcome you with loving arms when you return.


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> MA when are you finding out if this one's a little girl or a boy? I just can't wait. I always read your posts first to see if you're gonna mention this time. :)
> 
> Well, the gender sonogram is next friday. I had hoped I would have it last friday but they only wanted cervical length that time. We DID see the baby though.
> 
> I hope he or she cooperates. Everytime we've seen the baby, the baby is head down and body twisted. Jackson played the modesty card with my last pregnancy until wk 22, two days before I gave birth to him I found out he was a boy. Hopefully this time will be different and we'll find out next week. I'm not sure I can handle finding out the same time we found out with Jackson. I guess it's a mind over matter issue and I don't want to deal with the pain of knowing the gender while also trying to get past the 22wk milestone. Sounds silly I know, but until I get past both the 22wk milestone and then the 24wk viability milestone, I'll just be on edge.
> 
> Doug gave me my second 17P injection an hour ago. Again the injection itself didn't hurt. Did I mention I have a HUGE bump on my right butt cheek?? :rofl: Apparently it's normal for the solution (because it's so thick) to stick to the muscles and cause swelling. I kept wondering why I've been in pain most of the week and then felt the muscle back there. I do hope that the injection on the left side won't have the same affect as it will be quite funny to see if I can actually sit at all let alone figure out which side to sleep on with a full swollen bum. :haha::blush:
> 
> All in all, Next week will be my gender scan and they'll also check the cervical length which I hope will be staying put having had the injections. I pray they calm the cervix AND the length issue.:wacko::thumbup:
> 
> Glad to hear from everyone. It's amazing reading your journeys and I honestly can't wait to celebrate with you all when you finally get your beautiful bfp's and hold your babies in hand. I keep saying THEN we all need to meet at Disney World and share in each others joys and triumphs together. I have quite a few hugs I have to dish out in person!:winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

Ohhhh owie i remember those prog shots, and yep i had the same problem with them, one side swelled up really bad, the injection themselves was fine, i used to put an ice pack on it for a few seconds, and never felt the needle at all, but afterward, my bum was so sore. I did those over a hear ago, and do you know to this day that one spot still itches lol. I am new here, but i wanted to say congrats on your pg, you ladies are my inspiration that this can and will happen for me and all these other lovely ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## Baby4MJ

missyt said:


> HA, thank you so much for letting me know about the FMLA and ADA thing! I will definately contact my HR dept. That is a great peice of information.
> 
> MA, you are right about feeling rushed. I feel rushed whenever I go to the clinic. Actually, they tell me to lay on the table for 5 mins! They actually set a timer and everything so the last time I did the IUI alone so I had to jump off the table and turn it off myself. That is good to know. I understand you not wanting to attend church on Mother's Day. I feel that this weekend will be tough for all of us.
> 
> Ginger, woo hoo! 7 more days! I'm fx'd for you. You and DH are so cute! You make a lovely couple.
> 
> Luvvie, I hope you have a very romantic and relaxing time at Big Bear. Sounds like a real treat!
> 
> Never, that is good you feel more relaxed this cycle. I think that helps a lot.
> 
> dwrgi, enjoy the play. I think its important for us TTCers to keep doing things we enjoy to keep our mind off of TTC. I hope AF doesn't show!
> 
> AFM, its my friday off so I'm just relaxing and not thinking about work. I work 9 hour days so I can have every other friday off. I work for the Navy and we just got a new captain. I would say that she looks like she is in her early to mid 40's. She was talking about finding an oncall nanny. I asked how old her children were and she said 2 and 5 months. That actually made me feel good seeing a woman having children later in life. I was wondering if she ever struggled too but I don't know her well enough to ask. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. It feels good getting back to catching up with all of you beautiful ladies.




HappyAuntie said:


> I'm glad your DH went to the appt with you. And I'm glad they can do the monitoring a little closer to home. If you're confused about the follies, call back and talk to a nurse and keep asking questions until you're comfortable with the answers. As for work, good job on not punching the boss. :thumbup:
> Totally would have been my instinct! Being off work for IVF appts should be covered under FMLA (if your employer has enough employees to fall under FMLA jurisdiction, that is). Talk to someone in HR, or to someone at your clinic. As far as I can tell from a quick google, the ADA defines infertility as a disability and, as such, your employer has to make certain accommodations such as time off for treatments. Hang in there.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs. :hugs:

Hi! 

Just wanted to pop in to let you know that I work in HR and I administered and managed the FMLA and disability area for my employer for 12 years, so if you need any FMLA advice I'm here for you! :friends:


----------



## Baby4MJ

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> AF reared her ugly head today.:cry: Just another disappointment along this journey. I'm not in a very good place right now so I'm sure I won't be posting for a few days or longer. I have to get myself together

I'm sorry about the ugly :witch: We need to ban her from this group :af:
This is a wonderful group of women and I believe I speak for all of us when I say that we're all here for you to pick you up when you're feeling down...when you're ready. 
:hugs2: :hug: :hugs2:


----------



## skye2010

MA sorry I'm being nosy, I think this one will be different but I agree finding out on the same time as Jackson might be painful. I;ll shut up now and just wait. :))

Praying :hugs::hugs: Horribe witch again. :wacko: I'm sorry hun, take it easy and have some rest. I hope you would feel better tomorrow.

Onmymind. I can't believe that they haven't tested your blood levels. How crazy is that? It's so sad you would lose your baby because of an idiot dr. By the sound of thing that dr is an idiot who is trying to blame you for it. Old eggs is the easiest excuse they come up with if they can't achieve unfortunately. Th embryologist in Turkey told me that which was so untrue. My eggs were bad quality because of wrong medication protocol and they didn't want to admit it. You should definitely see a different dr if you can. I'm sorry that you used up most of your resources but you still can have your baby. xxx


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> MA sorry I'm being nosy, I think this one will be different but I agree finding out on the same time as Jackson might be painful. I;ll shut up now and just wait. :))
> 
> Praying :hugs::hugs: Horribe witch again. :wacko: I'm sorry hun, take it easy and have some rest. I hope you would feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Onmymind. I can't believe that they haven't tested your blood levels. How crazy is that? It's so sad you would lose your baby because of an idiot dr. By the sound of thing that dr is an idiot who is trying to blame you for it. Old eggs is the easiest excuse they come up with if they can't achieve unfortunately. Th embryologist in Turkey told me that which was so untrue. My eggs were bad quality because of wrong medication protocol and they didn't want to admit it. You should definitely see a different dr if you can. I'm sorry that you used up most of your resources but you still can have your baby. xxx

I think for me that was part of the problem, they were using such high doses of the Gonal F that it was damaging the eggs even more. By the time we did the last IUI cycle with injectables we only had 3 mature eggs, and they had me on 450ml of Gonal F for a week and a half. When we did the last IUI cycle and only used the clomid followed with 75ml of Gonal F for 3 days, i had 3 nice eggs, i think they were shocked that i responded as well with just the low dose as i did with the high doeses. I really think they messed up the last IUI cycle, they let it go too long, one egg was at 24 when i did my trigger, and i had a 16mm and a 17mm, i really think the one egg, was just too big and the others did not get big enough. I think i will go see a different RE, a girl in my office is going to go see this woman, and she had been recommended by another girl that just loved her. I think i might try royal jelly and CoQ10 just to help things along. I have also thought about getting Fertilaid again, i used it once, for about two months before my IUI cycle in October that we lost it at 9 weeks, and that cycle i actually had 12 eggs!! Every other cycle i will have 3 to 5.


----------



## FutureMommie

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> AF reared her ugly head today.:cry: Just another disappointment along this journey. I'm not in a very good place right now so I'm sure I won't be posting for a few days or longer. I have to get myself together

I'm so sorry the witch showed, take all the time you need and we are here for you when you return.

MA- I know you are cautiously excited to find out the gender of you little one. I can't wait to read the post. I know all is going to be well.


----------



## gingerbread

Thanks to you all about the picture. It may not last long(DH doesnt like it because it doesnt flatter him) but it was such a happy day that day...we had gone to Hot Springs for St. Pattys day parade & I was 10dpo back in March(3rd iui) and we were sure I was prego that time:growlmad: John Corbet(Aiden on sex&the city/also in My big fat greek wedding) was the grand marshall-MAJOR CRUSH!!! And his band played after.

Praying Im so sorry about AF. You take all the time you need..we will be here for you when your ready.:hugs:

Onmymind & baby4mj on my earlier post when I put mmc I thought that meant multiple mc but apparently not. Ooops!

Nikki are you doing better hon? I dont know if you watched LMN "William & Kate" but the guy they picked to play Prince Harry is a JOKE! Did him no justice at all!!!! I hope you & DH are working out the $$ issue. I know its a huge decision & just sickening to not even have a gurantee with it. Thats something DH & I have been struggling with as well which is kinda why I was relieved he wanted to try one more iui. I hope your doing well.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^^ I always take a few days off when the witch shows too.

Welcome to the newbies. Hi to all. I'm finally caught-up, but too much has happened to do it justice. Thanks for the information and words of encouragement MA, Skye, and Ginger (great photo by the way--you're so pretty). 

AFM: Started 50g Clomid yesterday. A bit of muscle/jaw soreness and a bit of a headache, but that's it. I think this will be unmonitored save a CD21 progesterone test. Prior to this, I was trying all natural--no IUI, no Clomid, no nothing. In my talk with DH, he was willing to support whatever I wanted to do--I think meaning the Clomid at this point. He just didn't want 4-5 babies, which clearly, I shared with him, there is nearly no risk in happening with Clomid--I'll be lucky to ovulate one egg. I have enough Clomid for three cycles. After that...don't know. :shrug:


----------



## gingerbread

Nikki Leigh said:


> ^^ I always take a few days off when the witch shows too.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies. Hi to all. I'm finally caught-up, but too much has happened to do it justice. Thanks for the information and words of encouragement MA, Skye, and Ginger (great photo by the way--you're so pretty).
> 
> AFM: Started 50g Clomid yesterday. A bit of muscle/jaw soreness and a bit of a headache, but that's it. I think this will be unmonitored save a CD21 progesterone test. Prior to this, I was trying all natural--no IUI, no Clomid, no nothing. In my talk with DH, he was willing to support whatever I wanted to do--I think meaning the Clomid at this point. He just didn't want 4-5 babies, which clearly, I shared with him, there is nearly no risk in happening with Clomid--I'll be lucky to ovulate one egg. I have enough Clomid for three cycles. After that...don't know. :shrug:


Well Im crossing everything for you:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

onmymind17 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ha, I'm really sorry to hear that you've been going through such a turbolent time. :hugs: Losing your auntie and kitty must have really added to your sadness. Moving is also a very stressful event let alone moving miles away from where you live. Perhaps your DH said what he said cause he was at a low point himself and he needed a break out of thinking about TTC just like you did. And perhaps this is his way of purging it out of his head. I hope this is a temporary thought for him. I don't want to give you a lot of "sweetie, cheesy" encouragement cause I know you don't like those. One thing I can't help but mention you have been pregnant twice in the last two years and you have every reason to think that you can get pregnant again. I have never been pregnant. I don't know what my problem is but I am just hopeful thinking I haven't finished exploring all my paths yet. I know that you actually don't feel too warm towards IVF but I just want to give some food for your thoughts. Your mc's was because of chromosomal defects if I'm not wrong. (?) The embryologists can actually test all the embryos for chromosomal defects. It is expensive but it can be done. They basically take some egg nucleus on the 1st day of the fertilisation, than 1 cell on the 3rd day of the fertilisation. They can confirm which embryos are all clear from any chromosomal defects. Don't forget you do produce at least 6 or more eggs in each IVF cycle so one some of your embryos is likely to be healthy. It just gives you a better chance of concieving a healthy baby. I actually thought of doing this but DH didn't want to spend all the money a) He didn't know much about chromosome defects b)we never had a BFP before let alone a mc so he thought the chances of us having a defected baby is low.
> Also while on IVF the drs try to limit the body misbehaving (attacking the embryo, blood clotting etc) by various drugs and monitoring. I just wanted you to think that you might have another approach so I hope you don't find my comment intrusive. :kiss::hugs: I love reading your posts cause you always give a deep thought into what you are going to say and they are usually very informative. So keep lurking pls :)))
> 
> Hello Mrs J and Hello Scarlet yummy Strewberry cheeks :kiss:
> 
> Onmymind I agree with MA just bin the isoflavins. Also I think you need a cood fertility specialist to look through your file and give you a reason for your mc's. Cause 4 mc is an indication of something. You can definitely get pregnant. But weather it's your body's immune reaction, your chromosome make up or any other problems, someone really need to look into that. There is nothing the supplements can do about the egg quality so no point in using the isoflavins.
> 
> Missy well done on convincing DH. Sometimes a good old stint works eh!!! :winkwink: The monitoring office is a blessing for you. Sounds really good. I don't know what does your dr mean by the mature follie though. Look you had enough follies growing each month of IUI so I wouldn't worry too much. The meds you will take will be more strong and they will produce more eggs for sure. But they can not tell if the egg is a good quality mature egg untill they actually mix it with the sperm. If the eggs outer layer peels easily letting the sperm go through and fertilise than they know egg was actually mature. Anyway I think it's great news that you can start IVF soon. It's a good back up plan :hugs: The boss situation is well annoying (insensitive person) but try to not get worked up about it as long as you can get the time you need.
> 
> MA when are you finding out if this one's a little girl or a boy? I just can't wait. I always read your posts first to see if you're gonna mention this time. :)
> 
> Hey Twinkie does that mean you are back with us soon. :flower: 28 day cycle is a perfect cycle. Lucky girl. Do you think your cycles have improved. Also a biiig well done on the weight loss. You are such a determined person. You got through most of it so :happydance:
> 
> Ginger, nice pict babe :))) It's such a summery happy picture now I imagine you posting from an internet cafe while eating your melting ice cream. Hahaha. Will&Kate my favorite subject :))
> 
> Luvy the jacuzzi suit sounds very promising :winkwink: Get busy lady :) And you don't need to be too precise about the Smep. Just have fun.
> 
> Dwrgi all my friends in facebook are going on about Duran Duran. And John Taylor was everybody's favorite except my oddball friend who was and still totally into Nick Rhodes :) Vaginal temps :wacko: God the stuff we go through just to see a blue line on a stick eh!!! I'm sending you lot's of sticky dust baby, I hope the ugly witch stays away.
> 
> Nevernever writing is a way of healing so well done on the diary. Doesn't matter what words you chose as long it makes you feel better to get it off your chest. :kiss: :dust:
> 
> AFM I woke up with a pain which turned into a strong nausea today. It can't be morning sickness cause my transfer was only 5 days ago. I called the clinic and the girl who answered was lovely. She told me I needed to drink 2-3 glasses of water before I go to bed than take a glass every time I wake up to pee. I think that's what it is. I feel a bit guilty about waking the DH when I wake up to take my meds so I quickly take a few swigs of water and go back to sleep. He will have to put up with it I'm afraid cause I can't stand being ill anymore. But I tell you at first I thought it might be morning sickness and I got so happy that I was putting up with it until I realized it's too early for that. My test date is Wednesday , how to be patient? God help me!!!!
> :dust::dust:
> 
> LOL, thanks, no more soy for me, as for the RE, i was seeing one, he was a real idiot, i had a m/c panel run, it came back normal, they just say its my old eggs. I wish i could go see a new RE, but we are out of insurance money for meds, we tried the last IUI cycle with clomid, and a small dose on gonal f for a few days, i had three eggs, but it did not work. DH and i are thinking about looking into a different RE's office, i wont go back to this one. They wanted to just brush me off because of my age, i remember the first time i met with him, he told me i needed IVF, and i said well i got pg on my own 7 mo before and he said "That one did not count" :shock::saywhat::trouble: so we tried our first IUI and i responded well i think i had a total of 6 mature eggs, but it did not work, we did another IUI in August and it did work, well then all of a sudden he was like well you dont need IVF, duh, we did another IUI in October of 09 and that was the one that i never felt any pg symptoms, i figured it did not work, but it did that one the numbers were rising, but slowly, i asked 3 times if they could check the prog, and they refused saying it was fine a week before the pg test, it would still be fine. Well i went for an u/s at 9 weeks, and they said they could not see the baby anymore, he told me it was a blighted ovum, which i was shocked, ummm a blighted ovum means there never was a baby. He wanted to schedule me for a D&C the very next day, i refused, two days later i went to my OB and asked if it was possible for it to just disapear, and he said no, then he asked what my hcg and prog were at and i said i did not know, they stopped testing the hcg weeks before, and never tested the progesterone. He ran a test for both, my hcg was pretty high, the prog was only at 5.5, he said that normally if it was a m/c they both would go down, but in my case it was because of the low prog that we were losing the baby. He tried to put me on prog sup, but it was too late. I ended up having a d&c on Christmas Eve. I was so upset, we got to see the u/s from the OB's office and the baby that was "Gone" and the RE could not find, was right there, it looked like a little gummy bear, with tiny arms and legs:cry: So now i still have no baby, and i am out of money for insurance, we wasted it all on that idiot RE but i refuse to give up!! We may contact a different RE and see what they say, i could afford to do another IUI with clomid and a small dose of injectables, i could not do all injectables, as it would cost us about $4000. I really wish we could do an IVF cycle, but to spend 15 grand, and not have it work, its just too expensive. Sorry i got so long with this. I am praying for all you lovely ladies, thank you so very much for welcoming me into your group. Oh and i hope you dont mind that i am not in the over 40 group, i read their responses when their thread was moved, wow, thats all i have to say, there was a whole lot of anger in that room lol.Click to expand...

:cry: I've had my share of idiots. In fact, there were a group of them pertaining to Jacksons loss. We had a lawsuit case against them all and I decided NOT to do it because my husband works for the hospital and loves his job. In fact, HIS floor is pretty awesome. I figured I'd be an advocate and went before the deparment heads including the hospital CEO and told them areas that needed to be changed. You can BET I'll be watching to be sure they've been taken care of when I'm there!:winkwink:

As for your eggs being old...Ummm considering your shooting out a good many follies I'd say you DID have an idiot for a Dr.

It sounds like you should be put on progesterone right away and monitored every other day for your levels upon bfp.

I would make a consult interview with several other RE's and find out how THEY would fit YOU. Do they listen to what you say? Are they taking time to explain things to you? When your doing fertility treatments will they rush you out, or take their time?? Finally, having had losses, will they test you for reasons why?

I would have the new one do another testing. I can't remember how far along you were with your losses, if you were early on or if you delivered like me. We had our placenta tested. They wanted to do an autopsy on Jackson and I REFUSED!:nope::growlmad: Usually and hopefully you didn't have to go through this, they test the placenta and figure out why there was a mc as well. It's harder to tell earlier on of course.:wacko:

Also, I left some links up a few posts ago on MTHFR. Have you been tested for that? Sometimes there's a blood disorder that causes several mc's. It sounds to me though as if you need progesterone therapy. Sounds like maybe you were on POI (progesterone in oil) or were you on 17P like me during your second trimester?? 

If you do injectables as I did with this pregnancy...my OB actually did one trigger shot to release the eggs and then 10 days later did another trigger shot for added progesterone. I know some women get three every third day or something to boost their progesterone. I'd never heard of that therapy before and for me the second trigger shot caused me to hyperstimulate because I don't have a progesterone issue in the 1st trimester. I have an issue in the second trimester with either IC or PTL or both:wacko: It sounds like that may be a therapy for you though...the consecutive trigger shots to boost the progesterone if that's the culprit. But the fact that Dr. said your eggs are old. Umm...considering you've achieved pregnancies and have a butt load of eggs in my opinion (more than I had at least) it sounds like the issue is that you were not monitored and tested enough on top of having a progesterone issue. You'll have a better outcome with an RE that fits you. I think they sometimes forget that THEY are hired by US! 

Praying, so sorry for this month dear. It's hard to get back up when you feel beaten up. All I can say is that WHEN it happens, all this pain will be worth it. I've had to take breaks and I've had to whipe myself off and start again. My patience was ALWAYS tested! For 10 years!:haha::wacko: 

I pray that God would widen ALL your territories and would give you a multiple of descendents as He did with Abraham and Sarah (who mind you was 90) If Sarah can have children at 90, I think we're spring chickens:winkwink::flower: She too had to be patient. I keep thinking I'd LOVE to talk with her and some of the women in the Bible. I have so many questions and they had so much wisdom through their trials!

Skye, I don't think your ever being nosey at all. I freely share. :hugs: Maybe sometimes a little too much.:haha: My hope is that I'll have a victory story to share with you girls as you will with me one day!! 

FM, just gotta love ya:hugs::kiss: 

Okay, I'm trying to go back into hiding and let you all take over your board again.:winkwink: I'll be back to share any news if I get it while lurking to see how everyones doing. :thumbup::flower:


:hug:


----------



## lavalux

Hello Ladies, it's been awhile since my last post (I guess Thursday morning before my doctor's visit which I will share with you in a moment, but I wanted to follow up on some of your individual posts while I have the chance. But first, I'm so glad that the administrators moves our thread back to its old location where it will be easier to find us. Thanks especially to MA & those that contacted the administrators for the respectful, but firm request. It is such a great group and it is wonderful knowing what great advocates can do when they put their minds together. I never got a chance to send the administrators a note so thanks.

Ginger,
I love your new picture. You and DH make the cutest couple. You look super happy together. thanks for explaining the SMEP method. It sounds like what our RE had us doing for our timed intercourse cycle. Lots of BDing, but it was a break from every day for 6 days b/c at least in the beginning, it's every other day & it helps my DH to replenish his swimmies.

Missyt,
So glad that your DH went with you to your appt. Sometimes as much as our hubbies love us and want to support us, they need to hear the medical info from the doctor directly. Not being on the same page as your partner has got to be scary and lonely. Our DHs have their own fears and insecurities about infertility, but if they don't educate themselves, how can they possibly understand what we are going through? I hope that going to the Dr. together gave both of you some piece of mind about the process and your next steps.

Twinkle,
Great news about your regular 28 day cycles. I'm sorry that AF got you too. How are you feeling? You mentioned that you were working on weight loss. Sounds like you've done a great job! Weren't you getting ready for a friend's wedding? I remember you said you were trying on a dress ... maybe a bridesmaid dress? I'm sure you will look amazing.

Skye,
Thanks for the information that you gave me in response to my question about my shortened cycle. After meeting with our RE and looking at some charts & statistics, I learned that at my age (38-40), injectibles with IUI have a SLIGHTLY reduced rate of success than with Clomid & Femara (which have the same rate of success). You were right on when you said that I don't want to focus entirely on just getting more eggs without considering that quality plays an important part too. He said that with Clomid, one can expect to get 2-3 mature follies as opposed to Femara where you typically see 1-2, but that there is no difference when it comes to clinical pregnancy rates at my age. At ages younger than 38, injectibles + IUI have more success than just pills, but that changes at 38. With that said, my doctors suggested that since I've done 2 cycles with femara (1 natural, 1 IUI), we could mix it up and try something different. He said we could either do injectibles or Clomid this time. Considering the cost of injectibles, we went with Clomid this time. If this cycle doesn't work, we can add injectibles. I was happy that he admitted that this isn't an exact science, it's different for everyone, so we need to just monitor me really well and keep trying until we get the right combo.

Thanks, Skye, also for recommending the protein & water to help grow the embies. Apparently my lining is good, but my follies need all the help I can get to grow, grow, grow! :) By the way, why do you say that the nausea can't be a pregnancy symptom? I've heard that sometimes you have no symptoms and other times the nausea starts days after conception. You never know. I have a really good feeling about your IVF.

B4MJ,
Interesting that you mentioned that progesterone delays AF. I hate the wait of TWW & the last thing I want is to lengthen the wait while giving me false hope of being PG, but since my period came 5 days early this month (giving me only a 10 day luteral phase), my RE has promised to re-test my progesterone levels and give me suppositories if I want them. He said it can't hurt, and can only help. Fun, fun! Do you have a recommendation btn progesterone shots, cream, or suppositories?

MrsJob,
Love that pic of Scarlett. Is she a readhead with blue eyes? That is exactly what DH & I hope to have. She is a beauty!

HA,
that no OPK, no progesterone, no calendar thing sounds awesome. Since I had my trigger shot, my normally perfect BBT chart has gone completely wonky like a bad lie detector test. I am thinking about just giving up on the charting while I'm on a treatment cycle since my temps are all over the place and only stress me out.

I am sorry, HA, that you have been feeling so low. I can't believe you've lost 2 babies, a beloved kitty, moved so far away from friends and family, and have had your infertility struggles on top of everything. Especially with Mother's Day & an anniversary of a loss coming up. No wonder you are feeling down. I am so glad that you are getting counseling and considering an anti-depressant. I used to be on Wellburtrin & apparently, my therapist said that I could stay on it while TTCing if I want b/c it is safer than others. I was also happy to hear that you and your DH have such open lines of communication. I know that he has shared that he's having a crisis of faith, but I think about how the psalmist always railed at God and expressed anger and doubt when they prayed to Him. God can take it! He is strong enough! Even if your DH can't always feel it, God is holding you both in the palm of His hand. He has given you each other and other places to find support. He will see you through this dark valley to the other side and He will rejoice with you when you have you much-deserved baby. I am praying for you and your husband.

Thanks you also, HA, for remembering my shortened cycle issue. My RE said that most likely the meds did not cause my short luteral phase, but since I didn't conceive this time, the progesterone started declining naturally. He definitely explained everything satisfactorily to me & DH. That said, he is making sure to check my lining and follies carefully this cycle so I may have more monitoring checks in the TWW. I will say that after hearing from you that once you started your follitism, you had much heavier, but shorter periods, I do feel that the meds are having some effect. I went from 31 days on the dot, to 27. My period this cycle was so heavy the first day and since it was early I worried that I was having a MC. Two days later, my period is over! Usually, mine were 5 days long. So, obviously ... something is going on.

Never,
Six more days!!! woo hoo. You and Ginger are on the same schedule, right? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for both of you. Lots of prayers going out to my TTW girls.

Luvie,
Hope the resort is amazing & you and DH have a relaxing weekend away. That suite sounds awesome, but be careful about letting DH into the Jacuzzi. I've heard it's not so good for his swimmies. :) Hope you have lots of fun with the BDing.

Dwrgi,
Thanks for asking about me. You gave me a good laugh with the thought of your knickers being thrown on the stage. I remember my first Duran Duran concert & it was the one with the giant waterfall that sprayed down on the audience during the Reflex! I was soaking wet, but so proud to be sitting up close to the stage. I had crushes on all of them!

So you are on CD 25? You are on the homestretch! Are you trying naturally this cycle, then IVF in June? I hope you don't have to go there, but if you do ... at least you have some helpful, informed ladies like Skye to see you through!

MA,
I'm sure you are really missing Jackson. Especially around Mother's Day. It's so sad. I didn't realize that you had to deliver him. What a heartbreaking experience! I hope that this year, knowing that you are carrying a baby, you are already a mommie. You are carrying this amazing sticky bean. This will be the very last Mother's Day when you won't have a baby in your arms! Think positive! You are a source of inspiration to me! I will be praying for you that your next doctors visit not only gives you some gender news, but also that the cervix is perfectly intact and staying put. By the way ...

I LOVE THE DISNEY WORLD REUNION IDEA! :)

Nikki,
So you are starting Clomid this cycle? I have switched from Femara to Clomid and I start it tomorrow. I will be on the lookout for muscle/head aches. That's nothing I can't handle. I had a friend who hated it and said she was on monster with hot flashes and terrible moods on Clomid. I hope that isnt' the case for me. I sort of dread the switch b/c I had no side effects from Femara except bloating & ovary pains, but I wanted to try something different and see if my body responded better to the Clomid & produced more mature follies. I hope that we both tolerate the Clomid well and make some juicy mature follies ready for fertilization! Good luck!

Praying,
So sorry AF shoed her ugly mug! I just got mine 5 days early. Take the time you need to regroup and know that we are here for you. We need to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, and if it takes time and in my case, lots of chocolate and naps to overcome, then so be it! :)

onmymind,
Thanks for sharing your experience with IUI. I'm on my 2nd IUI cycle and it helped hearing your story. I'm so sorry that you had your miscarriages and had to suffer that loss! I know that the fact that you can conceive doesn't make it any better when you don't have a baby to show for all your struggle, but it is only a matter of time before you have that sticky bean and deliver a beautiful, healthy baby. I'm so glad you've found us on this thread. I feel the same way about IVF. We do not have the money right now and have decided to stick with several rounds of IUI, then take a long break (like a year) before pursuing frozen donor egg IVF down the road. If we are going to spend that much $, and in light of my "advanced maternal age" (don't you hate that term!!!), it makes more sense to focus now on IUIs and if that doesn't work ... while we save the money for donor egg IVF, maybe a miracle will happen & we will hit that jackpot on our own. My mom had me naturally at 42 so it's possible! Two things that you mentioned in your post that was interesting ... one that you didn't have any PG symptoms despite getting your last BFP. That is always reassuring as I stress over every twinge in the TWW. Also, you said that the lower dose of injectibles wourked better than the higher dose of Gonal F. If this Clomid IUI cycle is unsuccessful, we will add in low doses of injectibles. I will remember your observations.

FM,
Hope you are doing well! Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!

To anyone else I missed, hugs!!!


----------



## lavalux

Hello Ladies, it's been awhile since my last post (I guess Thursday morning before my doctor's visit which I will share with you in a moment, but I wanted to follow up on some of your individual posts while I have the chance. But first, I'm so glad that the administrators moves our thread back to its old location where it will be easier to find us. Thanks especially to MA & those that contacted the administrators for the respectful, but firm request. It is such a great group and it is wonderful knowing what great advocates can do when they put their minds together. I never got a chance to send the administrators a note so thanks.

Ginger,
I love your new picture. You and DH make the cutest couple. You look super happy together. thanks for explaining the SMEP method. It sounds like what our RE had us doing for our timed intercourse cycle. Lots of BDing, but it was a break from every day for 6 days b/c at least in the beginning, it's every other day & it helps my DH to replenish his swimmies.

Missyt,
So glad that your DH went with you to your appt. Sometimes as much as our hubbies love us and want to support us, they need to hear the medical info from the doctor directly. Not being on the same page as your partner has got to be scary and lonely. Our DHs have their own fears and insecurities about infertility, but if they don't educate themselves, how can they possibly understand what we are going through? I hope that going to the Dr. together gave both of you some piece of mind about the process and your next steps.

Twinkle,
Great news about your regular 28 day cycles. I'm sorry that AF got you too. How are you feeling? You mentioned that you were working on weight loss. Sounds like you've done a great job! Weren't you getting ready for a friend's wedding? I remember you said you were trying on a dress ... maybe a bridesmaid dress? I'm sure you will look amazing.

Skye,
Thanks for the information that you gave me in response to my question about my shortened cycle. After meeting with our RE and looking at some charts & statistics, I learned that at my age (38-40), injectibles with IUI have a SLIGHTLY reduced rate of success than with Clomid & Femara (which have the same rate of success). You were right on when you said that I don't want to focus entirely on just getting more eggs without considering that quality plays an important part too. He said that with Clomid, one can expect to get 2-3 mature follies as opposed to Femara where you typically see 1-2, but that there is no difference when it comes to clinical pregnancy rates at my age. At ages younger than 38, injectibles + IUI have more success than just pills, but that changes at 38. With that said, my doctors suggested that since I've done 2 cycles with femara (1 natural, 1 IUI), we could mix it up and try something different. He said we could either do injectibles or Clomid this time. Considering the cost of injectibles, we went with Clomid this time. If this cycle doesn't work, we can add injectibles. I was happy that he admitted that this isn't an exact science, it's different for everyone, so we need to just monitor me really well and keep trying until we get the right combo.

Thanks, Skye, also for recommending the protein & water to help grow the embies. Apparently my lining is good, but my follies need all the help I can get to grow, grow, grow! :) By the way, why do you say that the nausea can't be a pregnancy symptom? I've heard that sometimes you have no symptoms and other times the nausea starts days after conception. You never know. I have a really good feeling about your IVF.

B4MJ,
Interesting that you mentioned that progesterone delays AF. I hate the wait of TWW & the last thing I want is to lengthen the wait while giving me false hope of being PG, but since my period came 5 days early this month (giving me only a 10 day luteral phase), my RE has promised to re-test my progesterone levels and give me suppositories if I want them. He said it can't hurt, and can only help. Fun, fun! Do you have a recommendation btn progesterone shots, cream, or suppositories?

MrsJob,
Love that pic of Scarlett. Is she a readhead with blue eyes? That is exactly what DH & I hope to have. She is a beauty!

HA,
that no OPK, no progesterone, no calendar thing sounds awesome. Since I had my trigger shot, my normally perfect BBT chart has gone completely wonky like a bad lie detector test. I am thinking about just giving up on the charting while I'm on a treatment cycle since my temps are all over the place and only stress me out.

I am sorry, HA, that you have been feeling so low. I can't believe you've lost 2 babies, a beloved kitty, moved so far away from friends and family, and have had your infertility struggles on top of everything. Especially with Mother's Day & an anniversary of a loss coming up. No wonder you are feeling down. I am so glad that you are getting counseling and considering an anti-depressant. I used to be on Wellburtrin & apparently, my therapist said that I could stay on it while TTCing if I want b/c it is safer than others. I was also happy to hear that you and your DH have such open lines of communication. I know that he has shared that he's having a crisis of faith, but I think about how the psalmist always railed at God and expressed anger and doubt when they prayed to Him. God can take it! He is strong enough! Even if your DH can't always feel it, God is holding you both in the palm of His hand. He has given you each other and other places to find support. He will see you through this dark valley to the other side and He will rejoice with you when you have you much-deserved baby. I am praying for you and your husband.

Thanks you also, HA, for remembering my shortened cycle issue. My RE said that most likely the meds did not cause my short luteral phase, but since I didn't conceive this time, the progesterone started declining naturally. He definitely explained everything satisfactorily to me & DH. That said, he is making sure to check my lining and follies carefully this cycle so I may have more monitoring checks in the TWW. I will say that after hearing from you that once you started your follitism, you had much heavier, but shorter periods, I do feel that the meds are having some effect. I went from 31 days on the dot, to 27. My period this cycle was so heavy the first day and since it was early I worried that I was having a MC. Two days later, my period is over! Usually, mine were 5 days long. So, obviously ... something is going on.

Never,
Six more days!!! woo hoo. You and Ginger are on the same schedule, right? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for both of you. Lots of prayers going out to my TTW girls.

Luvie,
Hope the resort is amazing & you and DH have a relaxing weekend away. That suite sounds awesome, but be careful about letting DH into the Jacuzzi. I've heard it's not so good for his swimmies. :) Hope you have lots of fun with the BDing.

Dwrgi,
Thanks for asking about me. You gave me a good laugh with the thought of your knickers being thrown on the stage. I remember my first Duran Duran concert & it was the one with the giant waterfall that sprayed down on the audience during the Reflex! I was soaking wet, but so proud to be sitting up close to the stage. I had crushes on all of them!

So you are on CD 25? You are on the homestretch! Are you trying naturally this cycle, then IVF in June? I hope you don't have to go there, but if you do ... at least you have some helpful, informed ladies like Skye to see you through!

MA,
I'm sure you are really missing Jackson. Especially around Mother's Day. It's so sad. I didn't realize that you had to deliver him. What a heartbreaking experience! I hope that this year, knowing that you are carrying a baby, you are already a mommie. You are carrying this amazing sticky bean. This will be the very last Mother's Day when you won't have a baby in your arms! Think positive! You are a source of inspiration to me! I will be praying for you that your next doctors visit not only gives you some gender news, but also that the cervix is perfectly intact and staying put. By the way ...

I LOVE THE DISNEY WORLD REUNION IDEA! :)

Nikki,
So you are starting Clomid this cycle? I have switched from Femara to Clomid and I start it tomorrow. I will be on the lookout for muscle/head aches. That's nothing I can't handle. I had a friend who hated it and said she was on monster with hot flashes and terrible moods on Clomid. I hope that isnt' the case for me. I sort of dread the switch b/c I had no side effects from Femara except bloating & ovary pains, but I wanted to try something different and see if my body responded better to the Clomid & produced more mature follies. I hope that we both tolerate the Clomid well and make some juicy mature follies ready for fertilization! Good luck!

Praying,
So sorry AF shoed her ugly mug! I just got mine 5 days early. Take the time you need to regroup and know that we are here for you. We need to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, and if it takes time and in my case, lots of chocolate and naps to overcome, then so be it! :)

onmymind,
Thanks for sharing your experience with IUI. I'm on my 2nd IUI cycle and it helped hearing your story. I'm so sorry that you had your miscarriages and had to suffer that loss! I know that the fact that you can conceive doesn't make it any better when you don't have a baby to show for all your struggle, but it is only a matter of time before you have that sticky bean and deliver a beautiful, healthy baby. I'm so glad you've found us on this thread. I feel the same way about IVF. We do not have the money right now and have decided to stick with several rounds of IUI, then take a long break (like a year) before pursuing frozen donor egg IVF down the road. If we are going to spend that much $, and in light of my "advanced maternal age" (don't you hate that term!!!), it makes more sense to focus now on IUIs and if that doesn't work ... while we save the money for donor egg IVF, maybe a miracle will happen & we will hit that jackpot on our own. My mom had me naturally at 42 so it's possible! Two things that you mentioned in your post that was interesting ... one that you didn't have any PG symptoms despite getting your last BFP. That is always reassuring as I stress over every twinge in the TWW. Also, you said that the lower dose of injectibles wourked better than the higher dose of Gonal F. If this Clomid IUI cycle is unsuccessful, we will add in low doses of injectibles. I will remember your observations.

FM,
Hope you are doing well! Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!

To anyone else I missed, hugs!!!


----------



## lavalux

Y'all, I forgot to update you on my consult. I really appreciate all of your help in getting ready for it. I feel so much better after talking with the doctor. He really listened and was happy to sit down and debrief our last cycle and see what we could learn from it. Basically he said that he thinks it was a bum cycle, but that everything looked good re: lining, progesterone, estrogen, etc. He said that having more than 1 mature follie doesn't necessarily mean a lower rate of success than 2 or 3. He showed us a chart of success rates for IUI with Clomid, Femara, & Injectibles by age and in my group, they were all about the same, with injectibles being slightly lower by a few percentage points. Obviously, IVF would give us a better chance of success, but he did not push up once we told him we couldn't afford it now. Instead, he suggested trying different things and doing a few more IUI cycles. We will do one with Clomid, and if necessary, one or two adding in injectibles. Another thing we learned is that in my age group (38-40), there is only a negligible chance of triplets or high order multiples with medicated IUIs. There's a slightly greater chance of twins, but we are ok with that. They are more cautious with injectibles & IUIs in women under the age of 35 b/c of the high rate of triplets+ so they always have to discuss selective reduction in those cases, but we don't need to worry about it. He also said that they may have triggered me too soon so they are going to push it back a day and see if I surge on my own. We also got more information about donor egg IVF and I am happy to know that my DH & I have that as our Plan B! My clinic has both frozen and fresh donor IVF and there have been so many advances in science in the last few years that the gap btn success rates for fresh and frozen donor IVF is closing rapidly. Frozen is only $8K not including meds, storage, freezing, and ICSI if needed and the prescription costs are less. Fresh is more than $16,500 not including those same costs listed above. That is a lot more money. Anyway, since there is no pressure to beat the clock with donor eggs, we can take more time in getting there. But, I hope that we can have a biological baby on our own. It's funny, but I was completely against donor eggs until recently. A girl has the right to change her mind, doesn't she? I know DH is happy that we won't be risking our financial security to get there and having us on the same page is so important to me. 

I am going to see my friend tomorrow who had a baby on her own after getting pg with this young guy she was dating. He's no longer in the picture. She doesn't know what is going on with me and she annoys me whenever I talk to her ... demanding to know when we are going to produce a playmate for her baby and forcing me to hold her daughter. I have no problem holding another friend's baby, but for some reason that doesn't bother me. The insensitive comments that this friend makes really sets my teeth on edge and I must admit I've been avoiding her lately, but I am going to suck it up and have a short visit while I feel strong enough right now to do it. Wish me luck!

This was a lot of info, so if you've read this far, thanks for sticking with me! Everyone have a great weekend! Love you ladies! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Glad you found out what your next protocal will be and came up with a plan. :thumbup: Clomid never worked for me because I have PCOS. While there are a few PCOS women who have conceived with it alone, my body sadly didn't cooperate which is why I ended up with injectables. I'm told those of us who don't respond to clomid are better candidates for injectables. Seems as though that's the truth as I only produced just one follie with it and the higher the dose I got, the worse my follies did. Women with PCOS have issues ovulating. I honestly get so confused with the way my body is. I can't even chart because the temps are all over the place. :wacko:

I have to say, I didn't know injectables were less effective in women 38 and older. I'm 37 in May and had hoped to try again a year after we gave birth to this one. I've heard where women with PCOS of all ages (polycystic ovarian syndrome) have actually used injectables and HAVE gotten pregnant so I'm not sure if that's another fluke or if for some reason women with PCOS just seem to do better with the help of injectables or not. You've given me some things to research for a later date. Very interesting.

I'm SO glad that you came up with a new protocal and am hoping that Clomid works even better than the other drug you were on. My friend got pregnant with Clomid both times she tried. So it DOES work with some women but your Dr. is right, as I've said before, everyones body is SO different and you have to find the right doseage of the right drug for you. So even when you don't see the response you'd like you have to keep your chin up as you already know. It's such a patience process and gets so frustrated. 

Alright! So I'm looking forward to lurking in on you all and seeing some progress with your journeys. I'll be praying behind the scenes too. 

Lava, I'm glad you came to update, I've been wondering how that appointment went and am glad you came out feeling more confident! :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Prayingtogod, I'm so sorry AF came. Take your time to get your head in a good place. Don't forget to go out and do some things you enjoy. You deserve a boost.

Baby4MJ, I would love to hear any advice you have on FMLA and infertility treatments. I looked up my company's policies and we have STD. I think I may call HR on Monday but I called my nurse to email me the protocol for IVF so I'll know what to expect as far at time off. What bothered me when I told my manager (which is on the client site, not my company manager), he said to let him know all my appointments ahead time. I said it all depended on how I was reacting to the meds. He still couldn't seem to get it through his head when I told him that. Its so frustrating with people who never had to go through this.

Onmymind, I agree with MA, that RE saying you have old eggs is rubbish. My dogs' vet just got pregnant a few months ago at 47. And it happened all on their own. I'm really tired of hearing the old eggs bit when you see women in their 40's getting pregnant often. It isn't a rare scenario anymore.

Lava, that is great you guys are looking at all options. I think a huge help is doing the research and knowing what all the options are. I was worried as well about affording IVF. But I did some research and you can write the expenses off on your taxes as long as all the expenses equate to 7.5% of your income. That includes medication and mileage to the clinic for each visit. Oh, and once again I am so annoyed with people that get pregnant so easily and try to pressure you. Just because it happened easy for your friend doesn't give her the right to expect it to happen to you overnight and nag you about it. I have little patience for people like that.

Skye, does that mean you are testing this Wednesday coming up?


----------



## skye2010

Ginger :) where are you at with your cycle at the moment?

Nikki good luck with this cycle. I hope it works. But why are you not getting monitored? Is that safe? Also how would you know the effects of it if you don't get scanned? (If you had enough mature eggs etc?) How do you know what dosage?

Lava, I'm really glad that your appointment went really well. Your RE is an attentive guy and he is happy to share any information with you, and he is not pushy. That's very very good. Your decision with the donor egg definitely takes the stress away from you a little. Since you won't be rushing into anything. I really hope you could have your pretty "Red haired blue eyed baby girl" you dream about with your own eggs. I beleive that you could have a success if you can hit the right combo of drugs so it really is worth giving it a few more tries. If not a donor egg baby will still be your baby in the same way.

I don't have a suggestion with the insensitive friend. I just avoid those situations at all costs. I get really aggressive and find it stressful trying to make an unpleasant comment (even irrelevant), and dwell on it for the next few days. So it is better for me not to go in there. Honestly if it upsets you too much just make an excuse and depart.

Thank you for the encouragement btw. I really hope that this is going to work. I am still ridiculously bloated after having 6 litres of water yesterday. The dr had said bloating can be a sign of BFP too. So I really hope so but I just don't want to get up my hopes too much.

One more thing I think it's a good idea not to temp while you are doing the tx and completely focus on that.

Missy it took my Dh a few stints to understand that he can't plan an IVF schedule by the book. Let alone a manager who is completely new to the idea. So it looks like you have a tough time with this guy. If you can sort it out with the HR rather than educating this guy, it would be great. 

YEEEAH I am testing on Wednesday... :))

AFM I'm really annoyed with DH. He doesn't understand that I am not feeling good unless I would turn green. Even than he just tries to make sure he gets what he needs first. So when I say I can't do that cause I don't feel well he thinks I am being a diva and just being difficult. We drove to a cafe 20 mins drive away from our house so he can have that particular coffee in the morning and the road bumps on the way almost made me throw up. I feel like I swallowed a big football. My stomach, stretched to it's limit, vibrates even when I sneeze. ;(


----------



## lynnb

I'm back from my sisters but absolutely knackered so I'm going for a sleep. Will try to catch up either later today or tomorrow, just wanted to pop in & send you all love, :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## skye2010

I'm overbloated again. I think I might just explode any minute :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> I'm overbloated again. I think I might just explode any minute :(

your Dr.'s right, I don't want to get your hopes up too much but overstimulating can mean you can be pregnant. I'm praying REALLY HARD Skye!!:hugs::thumbup::flower: It feels awful but so worth it.


----------



## skye2010

Thank you MA :hugs: I started crying cause my stomach is so stretched it hurts. FM had mentioned a drink called Gatorade. I'm gonna send Dh to go buy it for me. I hope I can manage to drink it. I can't drink sweet stuff usually but I will just close my nose and swallow.:cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gatorade isn't all that sweet, if anything it has more sodium in it which gives you the electrolytes your body needs. I don't know if they have it in your area but they also have G2 out which is sugar free.


----------



## skye2010

MA thank you so much hon. I got my hands into gatorade and drank 1,5 bottles+ 2 paracetamol. The pain has eased. The bloating hasn't gone down completely but I think it's a little better. I'll check out G2 tomorrow.

FM thank you as well, u really saved me tonight.

I'm going to sleep now. It's always better in the morning. xxx


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
I hope that Gatorade & a good night's sleep does the trick. I am so excited for you. I will be stalking the site on Wednesday since you will be testing! All this bloating will be so worth it once you get that BFP! Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, that was a pretty awesome idea. Never heard of gatorade doing the trick like that. I'll have to keep that in mind. :thumbup:

Well, I'm going to take a nap. I havent been sleeping very well. I could use a few cat naps if that's what will do the trick.

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Skye sorry that I am not on here as much as before but guess I have taken a step back from it all since the m/c. I am so excited for your results and I will pray that you get your BFP this time. I feel for the painful and bloatedness as I remember that part well but it will all be worth it when you get that positive result.:hugs:

Rebekkah I am so over the moon for your news of BFP. It shows that we should never give up no matter how tough it gets as good things can happen at any time when we are least expecting it. I will definitely be keeping an eye on your BFP journal to see how you and your baby bump are doing.:happydance::happydance:

AFM I saw a new Dr here in Bahrain last week that several of my Arab friends recommended and thought I would go and check him out. I was nervous at first and not a fan as his office was crazy and hectic and he was running very late for appointments. I guess it wasn't like the serene calm I had enjoyed back home. When I met him though it was a different feeling, I instantly had a good feeling about him. He answered my questions thoroughly and did not give me the pushy sales pitch that I have had from others here and then he asked me what I wanted to do. He scanned me and was very pleased with my follicle count. I am now about to embark on my 2nd attempt of IVF and this time i will try the long protocol again but this time not with the nasal sprays to down reg but injections as last time my cycle got cancelled due to the sprays not working. I am taking a host of meds now to prep me including baby asprin from now to help prevent another miscarriage if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again and metaformin as he said that this will help to improve the quality of eggs even more. Down reg injections on the 14th of May and then stimming starts on 23rd May.

It has all been a bit of a whirlwind but I am glad that it is happening so quickly as I have less time to think about it. I am going to do my best to put the m/c to the back of my mind and see this as an opportunity to get my baby for keeps this time. Just really hoping that it works again as this guy is ready with a whole host of injections and meds to prevent another m/c buy kinda scared that I will not be as lucky this time. Oh well it is out of my hands as God will decide what is to be, all I can do is remain calm, eat well and rest.

Wishing all the ladies on here all the luck in the world and hoping that your struggle to become a Mummy ends soon :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
I'm so sorry about your loss this past December. I have never had a M/C so I can only imagine what you must have gone through. Thanks for sharing your new protocol. I pray that this one gives you a sticky bean & a healthy, happy baby to hold. Good luck with the meds!


----------



## missyt

Skye, I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad the Gatorade did the trick.

Caroleb, fx'd this IVF cycle works and you have your baby in the end. I might not be that far behind you with the IVF treatments.


----------



## skye2010

CaroleB thank you for your kind words and encouragement, I'm so happy you are trying again. I know it is a big step for you after what happened last year. I really hope this would be your month. Please try to look at this cycle as fresh and not be disheartened with the previous one so much. I know it is harder than it is said but all first fertility treatments is like a learning curb. IVF is a lot more intense than IUI but all the same, being successful in the first one is not so easy. The women I cycled here had 2-3 attempts before success. I'm also glad that you have found a trustworthy clinic where you are. Otherwise it is much more stressful for you. It saves you from flying while pregnant too. Good luck hon.

I went to the clinic this morning and had a scan. My ovaries are pretty swollen with fluid due to having 21 eggs. I had told you that I was recomended to drink 2,5 litres of water during stimms which increased towards the end of stimms and egg collection. This helps washing all the excess hormones to build up but also washes off the fluid that ovaries retain. I was also told to take 1 liter of milk everyday. I'm lactose intolerant and I stopped drinking after my egg collection. I tried to consume equivelant amount protein. However these last couple of days I was too lazy to fix myself any decent protein rich food. Apparently I still needed the protein because the fluid that got retained in the ovaries had protein, salt and minerals in it. So my body was losing that. he Gatorade helped with retaining the minerals. Just like dehydration powder sachets we take when we get severe diarrhea or vomiting. That's why I was more and more swollen and in pain. I now have a bottle of Gatorade in hand (Could be any dehydration water) and had a big salty steak lunch. I feel much much better. 

The good news is the dr said "This is probably a sign of pregnancy" :)))) Yaaaaaaaay [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

"The bad news is it might get worst before it gets better." Next time I have such a bad bloating as yesterday I will have to go to A&E where they can give me a dehydration serum and maybe a stronger dose of blood thinner depending on my blood count. The treatment wouldn't harm the pregnancy (if I am) which I feared the most.

I wanted to share this cause there is a few woman on this thread who is going to start IVF soon so in case if anyone has a similar issue they would know about it.

IUI also has a hyperstimmulation scare so the logic is the same. Lot's of water and proteins. :)

Lava have you started already? Good luck hon, thank you for the encouragement. Hope I wouldn't disappoint you all :)

Thank you Missy, hope you are letting all that steam of work this weekend and relaxing :)
xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

skye - just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck honey and one BFP!

xoxo


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye...I'm so excited for you!

Caroleb... I have also suffered a mc and know how devastating they are :hugs: I also know how hard it is to try again, even though having a baby is the thing you want more than anything. I'm gals you feel happier with the new clinic, we're all here to support you. Might be different names to when you originally came on here but we are all in this together :hugs:

Lynneb...good to have you back, hope you had a lovely time?

Gingerbread and FM...how're you holding up?!

Lava...I'm happy you feel better about the new path you MAY take in the future. You'll get your baby before you know it :hugs:

Nikki, Padbrat, luv, Dwrgi and Jocr :hi: and :hugs:

Well I caved and tested last night :dohh: and got a bfn. I felt out anyway and I'm fine with it this time. I know I'm only 9/10 DPO but I think you do just know. I feel exactly he same as last month. 

Onwards and upwards :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Wow titi...13 weeks already!! Hope you're feeling good 

XxX


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Popping in again. You guys keep getting me excited over and over again!!

CarolB, thank you for your kind comments but you have NO IDEA how excited I am that you haven't given up yourself. I know the heartache that comes with a loss, but right now I'm finding out what it's like to HOPE again. I have NO DOUBT you'll reach a pregnancy again. We'll just continue to pray the little bean implants and implants GOOD! I'm excited to hear about your future cycle and can't wait to hear your pregnant again and carry to term holding your little bundle of joy. We MUST keep focused to the joy we'll have and KNOW there IS hope through all the struggles and sadness. It's good to see you back my dear friend! :hugs:

Skye, 21 EGGS???(((FAINT))) Holy Cats that's alot!! I've heard of a woman having 18 but not heard of the 21 eggs. I'm praying this one is a sticky bean and that you finally get your bfp and carry to term a beautiful baby or babies!! :hugs: I'll be watching you be assured!

Never, so sorry you didn't get your bfp this round. As I keep saying...it's a test of patience but I have no doubt you'll make it! All these struggles are worth it once you achieve that bfp. 

Titi, we've been wondering where the heck you were! Glad your okay darlin! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> CaroleB thank you for your kind words and encouragement, I'm so happy you are trying again. I know it is a big step for you after what happened last year. I really hope this would be your month. Please try to look at this cycle as fresh and not be disheartened with the previous one so much. I know it is harder than it is said but all first fertility treatments is like a learning curb. IVF is a lot more intense than IUI but all the same, being successful in the first one is not so easy. The women I cycled here had 2-3 attempts before success. I'm also glad that you have found a trustworthy clinic where you are. Otherwise it is much more stressful for you. It saves you from flying while pregnant too. Good luck hon.
> 
> I went to the clinic this morning and had a scan. My ovaries are pretty swollen with fluid due to having 21 eggs. I had told you that I was recomended to drink 2,5 litres of water during stimms which increased towards the end of stimms and egg collection. This helps washing all the excess hormones to build up but also washes off the fluid that ovaries retain. I was also told to take 1 liter of milk everyday. I'm lactose intolerant and I stopped drinking after my egg collection. I tried to consume equivelant amount protein. However these last couple of days I was too lazy to fix myself any decent protein rich food. Apparently I still needed the protein because the fluid that got retained in the ovaries had protein, salt and minerals in it. So my body was losing that. he Gatorade helped with retaining the minerals. Just like dehydration powder sachets we take when we get severe diarrhea or vomiting. That's why I was more and more swollen and in pain. I now have a bottle of Gatorade in hand (Could be any dehydration water) and had a big salty steak lunch. I feel much much better.
> 
> The good news is the dr said "This is probably a sign of pregnancy" :)))) Yaaaaaaaay [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> "The bad news is it might get worst before it gets better." Next time I have such a bad bloating as yesterday I will have to go to A&E where they can give me a dehydration serum and maybe a stronger dose of blood thinner depending on my blood count. The treatment wouldn't harm the pregnancy (if I am) which I feared the most.
> 
> I wanted to share this cause there is a few woman on this thread who is going to start IVF soon so in case if anyone has a similar issue they would know about it.
> 
> IUI also has a hyperstimmulation scare so the logic is the same. Lot's of water and proteins. :)
> 
> Lava have you started already? Good luck hon, thank you for the encouragement. Hope I wouldn't disappoint you all :)
> 
> Thank you Missy, hope you are letting all that steam of work this weekend and relaxing :)
> xxx

OMG! OMG! That is wonderful-I really, really really hope that the docs are right!!!! I am so excited for you and so keeping all my fingers crossed! Oh gosh, you soooooooooo deserve this good news. I can't wait to know your news when you test-I bet you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take it easy and keeping drinking that gatorade!!

Lots and lots of love and lots and lots of good luck!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for being so lovely ladies - I'm still lurking atm - I don't feel tough enough to fully jump back on the ttc wagon yet.


----------



## skye2010

Hahhahaha, MA listen to this. One of the women who was trying to get pregnant had bad eggs so her cousin who was a 21 year old university student offered to donate her eggs. Which is incredibly nice of her but the poor girl didn't know what she was in for. She thought that it would be a few appointments and injections and than that would be that. God bless young herself, her ovaries produced 43 eggs :wacko: Towards the end of the treatment the poor thing was extremely overstimmulated. She almost had a mini break down in the clinic while waiting cause she had exams coming up right after the egg collection. :dohh:

After 43 eggs collected I bet she felt like she just fell over the train tracks and it went over her.


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Hahhahaha, MA listen to this. One of the women who was trying to get pregnant had bad eggs so her cousin who was a 21 year old university student offered to donate her eggs. Which is incredibly nice of her but the poor girl didn't know what she was in for. She thought that it would be a few appointments and injections and than that would be that. God bless young herself, her ovaries produced 43 eggs :wacko: Towards the end of the treatment the poor thing was extremely overstimmulated. She almost had a mini break down in the clinic while waiting cause she had exams coming up right after the egg collection. :dohh:
> 
> After 43 eggs collected I bet she felt like she just fell over the train tracks and it went over her.

:saywhat: ouch!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hello Ladies- I will pop in probably tomorrow and catch up with everyone.

Skye- so glad the gatorade helped, it always helps me and I dring tons of it. I'm rooting for you and just waiting for you to post that bfp on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hahhahaha, MA listen to this. One of the women who was trying to get pregnant had bad eggs so her cousin who was a 21 year old university student offered to donate her eggs. Which is incredibly nice of her but the poor girl didn't know what she was in for. She thought that it would be a few appointments and injections and than that would be that. God bless young herself, her ovaries produced 43 eggs :wacko: Towards the end of the treatment the poor thing was extremely overstimmulated. She almost had a mini break down in the clinic while waiting cause she had exams coming up right after the egg collection. :dohh:
> 
> After 43 eggs collected I bet she felt like she just fell over the train tracks and it went over her.

WOWEE!:wacko: I was hyperstimmed with a couple follies at 7 a piece on top of several others but I couldn't IMAGINE the bloating and hormonal aspect of your count let alone having 43 AND having to take some tests. Holy Moly!:dohh:


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> B4MJ,
> Interesting that you mentioned that progesterone delays AF. I hate the wait of TWW & the last thing I want is to lengthen the wait while giving me false hope of being PG, but since my period came 5 days early this month (giving me only a 10 day luteral phase), my RE has promised to re-test my progesterone levels and give me suppositories if I want them. He said it can't hurt, and can only help. Fun, fun! Do you have a recommendation btn progesterone shots, cream, or suppositories?

Hi, lavalux! :wave:

I hate the 2WW too, but after a handful of times of AF being late and getting my hopes up without getting a BFP, I did some internet research to learn that the progesterone can delay your cycle. So basically I wait until CD30 (I have a 25-day cycle), take an HPT and if it's a BFN I stop the progesterone and the witch shows her face within a few days after I stop. It makes the 2WW that much longer, but I would rather suffer the extra few days than risk stopping the progesterone and find out I'm preggo. After so many BFNs, I guess I'm just used to the extended 2WW now. I'm not sure which your doctor recommends, or which you're leaning toward using (cream, shots, suppositories) but I would recommend the suppositories or shots over the cream, since my understanding is that the cream isn't as "potent". I don't love needles, so I chose the suppositories, which are a little messy but I use them at night right before bed so it's not too bad (be sure you always have pantiliners! 8-[). 

Best of luck and LOTS of :dust: for a successful IUI and a sticky bean (or beans)!

p.s. I love love LOOOOVE Duran Duran! Ever since the 5th grade. I still have the gigantic poster that covered one entire wall of my room when I was a girl (it's not still up, of course, because that would be weird...right? LOL)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> B4MJ,
> Interesting that you mentioned that progesterone delays AF. I hate the wait of TWW & the last thing I want is to lengthen the wait while giving me false hope of being PG, but since my period came 5 days early this month (giving me only a 10 day luteral phase), my RE has promised to re-test my progesterone levels and give me suppositories if I want them. He said it can't hurt, and can only help. Fun, fun! Do you have a recommendation btn progesterone shots, cream, or suppositories?
> 
> Hi, lavalux! :wave:
> 
> I hate the 2WW too, but after a handful of times of AF being late and getting my hopes up without getting a BFP, I did some internet research to learn that the progesterone can delay your cycle. So basically I wait until CD30 (I have a 25-day cycle), take an HPT and if it's a BFN I stop the progesterone and the witch shows her face within a few days after I stop. It makes the 2WW that much longer, but I would rather suffer the extra few days than risk stopping the progesterone and find out I'm preggo. After so many BFNs, I guess I'm just used to the extended 2WW now. I'm not sure which your doctor recommends, or which you're leaning toward using (cream, shots, suppositories) but I would recommend the suppositories or shots over the cream, since my understanding is that the cream isn't as "potent". I don't love needles, so I chose the suppositories, which are a little messy but I use them at night right before bed so it's not too bad (be sure you always have pantiliners! 8-[).Click to expand...

Just to add my two cents to the progesterone discussion... My RE prescribed the suppositories after my recurrent mc workup and he's the one who told me to do an HPT at 14dpo and if it's BFN to stop the progesterone then (because yes, it will delay AF if you keep taking it and you're not pregnant). He prescribed the suppositories because they are a LOT cheaper than the PIO shots. But the suppositories contain peanut derivatives, so if you have a peanut allergy the PIO shots are your only option. I take two 200 mg suppositories/day - one in the morning, one in the evening, roughly 12 hrs apart - starting at 3dpo (or now, at 3 days past trigger). And yes, they are very messy and goopy. (Just one reason why my ttc break has been nice - no mess!!)

Here's the other thing, though. While science has found a link between low progesterone and mc, what no one has been able to determine is which comes first - does a pregnancy end because of low progesterone, or is progesterone low because the pregnancy was doomed from the start (chromosomally speaking)? That's why progesterone support falls under the "it couldn't hurt and it may help" field of medical advice. If a baby has too many chromosomes (or not enough), no amount of extra progesterone in the world is going to prevent that miscarriage. (And the VAST majority of first-trimester pregnancy loss is caused by random chromosomal problems - nothing anyone can do to prevent them, nothing anyone can do to cause them - a horrible, sh*tty fact of life.) But a little extra progesterone never hurt anyone, so most drs will offer it.

Just as an aside, in the case of IVF, progesterone support is mandatory because the egg retrieval process prevents the corpus luteum from forming (the cyst that forms on the follie that released the egg and produces progesterone until the placenta takes over at around 10-13 weeks).


----------



## HappyAuntie

And as for Duran Duran, SWOON!!! Just one more thing I love about all of us being around the same age - same girl crushes!!


----------



## lavalux

Exactly, MA! It is so nice to have a site where everyone is the same age. And yes, Baby4MJ, it would be a little weird to have a giant band poster on the wall now, but it's funny to think about it. I had movie posters in my bedroom - The Sure Thing (with John Cusak), Breakfast Club, and Oxford Blues (Rob Lowe was so dreamy). :)

Thanks for the advise on progesterone. You ladies are well informed. My doctor comes out on the side of the progesterone production ending b/c there was no pregnancy, but I'll try the progesterone suppositories just in case. I haven't had any Clomid side effects so far, 3 more nights to go on them, but I keep thinking that this is baby stuff (no pun intended) compared to the IVF protocol! 

Skye,
Good news ... keep us posted.

Baby4MJ,
We are the same age, and our husbands' ages are close too. I know that we will have our babies one day and this wait will be worth it!!! Did you do one IUI? I hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you know when it was a good time to take a break? That's sort of a personal questions, so do not feel obligated to answer. I think that we will do one more IUI if necessary in June, then break & replenish the baby fund. ;)

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## skye2010

HAahahahahaaa, count me in the Duran Duran circle too girls :)))

Titi thank you for the encouragment. Congratulations on the 13 weeks. You are already at the second trimester. :))) Did you start stocking up on the baby necessities yet.

Nevernever, Ma is right about the test patience really. You will get there in the end. Take it easy for now sweety :hugs:

Twinkle, you've done really well up to now buy losing all that weight so lurk away baby.

Just for the general discussion. I'm on suppositories as well right now. Better than having an injection cause the progestrone injection needles are massive (Don't know what's it like in the US but here it's thick and long :wacko:), they are done on the bum muscle and you need someone else to do it. I was so relieved when they told me to carry on with the suppositories. I bought a load of cheapy surgical gloves and just use that to push it in. :)

Nevernever, MA is right that it is a waiting game. Don't forget you will get there but in the mean time a box of ice cream/choclate and some silly soap might be helpful for cheering up. :hugs::hugs:

Twinkle you've done realy really well on the weight loss up to now. :flower: Lurk away my friend.

FM and Dwrgi thank you girls. I am still bloated right now if that's a good sign :))) I can hardly keep away from getting a pregnanacu test. I think I might ask DH to bring one today and sneak it tomorrow morning. 

Lava did you have Bruce Springsteen as well? I can't think of 1 girl in my class who didn't have either Bruce Springsteen or Bon Jovi poster :))) ha ahahaha Woow you are almost there with the stimms. Good luck hon. Are you going to take the trigger too? Yeah the IVF is a lot more intense. Up to the egg collection it's ok but after that is a bit sore! But don't forget what I have is not unusual but not very very common either. There was another girl who had 29 eggs taken :) :wacko: (Yeah bit mad no?) and her bloating subsiede after 4-5 days. No pregnancy symptomps at all and she just flew over to Spain for a holiday just after her BFP. It's just my twisted luck really :winkwink: Or it might be because I couldn't manage to keep up my protein-water intake not sure.
:dust::dust::dust: Baby dust girls.xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Bruce Springsteen was alright (especially his backside on that Born in the USA album cover), but the one man who covered 90% of my walls was GEORGE MICHAEL!! I was a BIG Wham fan!! He still makes me feel all giggly! And when he came out of the closet, I was crushed! I was so blind to his truth - I just didn't want to see it! :rofl:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls just wanted to pop in real quick. Will catch up later.

Skye sounds so promising!!!! My friend down the street who did ivf had all the major bloating as well & was MISERABLE...but she now has her 5month old baby girl. Must be a really good sign. I have everything crossed for you & cant wait till wednesday!!!!!

Never I'm not feeling anything either(maybe pms cramps saturday) and think I'm out as well. But we're still early on so we can't give up yet!!!!!!

Hello to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Caroleb- So happy that you are ready to try again, I am rooting for you!

Never- Sorry you got a bfn What is your plan for this next cycle?

Baby4mj- Good luck in your 2ww

Skye- so excited!!!!!! The bloating will all be worth it.

AFM- I am 12dpo and not feeling anything at all except anxiety...ugh, I think I may test tomorrow just to put myself out of the misery of waiting.


----------



## skye2010

:rofl::rofl: Gearge Michael in a white Speedo in "Club Tropicano" Wooohaaahahhahaha !!! He was found :sex: in a park with a bloke just down the road from where I live 6-7 years ago again. This park has a woman's pond, a man's pond and a mixed pond. You can guess how frisky it gets when the sun's out :) Hahhhahahaha!!! I think his sister actually lives not too far, 1/2 hr drive from me. She had a shop and and my exboss who was Greek was her client. He is Greek too. I used to adore him when I was 16-17 year old girl with attrocious frizzy permed hair in Turkey :) When my boss mentioned his sister I thought "How small is this world?"

FM and Ginger no signs really doesn't mean anything. 2 girls in my other thread had no signs and both preggy. So really don't read into it. :dust::dust: I'm rooting for you both girls.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lavalux

FM, Ginger, and Never,
Keep us posted. You aren't out until the old hag arrives! Not having any symptoms doesn't mean a thing. You could still be pg. :) Hang in there!

Y'all, I liked "the Boss" aka Bruce Springsteen and loved all the Jon Bon Jovi songs, but I have to agree with HA, I thought that George Michael was a complete hottie! Speaking of a great tush! ;) ha ha

Skye,
Two more days until your BFP! I'm rooting for you! ;)


----------



## CheshirePanda

Hi all

I'm so glad to have found this thread....joined BnB yesterday but its good to speak with others who are older....I'm 38 (as is my partner) and have been TTC for 5 cycles now. 

If you know success stories of us older women getting succesful, please share them! My partner and I are worried we've left it too late :-(

By the way- what does DH mean?? I think i've worked out most of the abbreviations but that one I can't get.


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Thanks to you all about the picture. It may not last long(DH doesnt like it because it doesnt flatter him) but it was such a happy day that day...we had gone to Hot Springs for St. Pattys day parade & I was 10dpo back in March(3rd iui) and we were sure I was prego that time:growlmad: John Corbet(Aiden on sex&the city/also in My big fat greek wedding) was the grand marshall-MAJOR CRUSH!!! And his band played after.
> 
> Praying Im so sorry about AF. You take all the time you need..we will be here for you when your ready.:hugs:
> 
> Onmymind & baby4mj on my earlier post when I put mmc I thought that meant multiple mc but apparently not. Ooops!
> 
> Nikki are you doing better hon? I dont know if you watched LMN "William & Kate" but the guy they picked to play Prince Harry is a JOKE! Did him no justice at all!!!! I hope you & DH are working out the $$ issue. I know its a huge decision & just sickening to not even have a gurantee with it. Thats something DH & I have been struggling with as well which is kinda why I was relieved he wanted to try one more iui. I hope your doing well.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

LOL, i thought that MMC menat multipal m/c also lol, so i was right with you on that one lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

CheshirePanda said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm so glad to have found this thread....joined BnB yesterday but its good to speak with others who are older....I'm 38 (as is my partner) and have been TTC for 5 cycles now.
> 
> If you know success stories of us older women getting succesful, please share them! My partner and I are worried we've left it too late :-(
> 
> By the way- what does DH mean?? I think i've worked out most of the abbreviations but that one I can't get.

:hi: and welcome :flower:

There are many success stories on this thread and there is also lots of support and informative posters here too.

DH= Darling Husband :thumbup: There is a section on the hone page that tells you all the abbreviations used or just ask...most of us are happy to tell you what they are.

AFM:- I would just like to say thank you for all your posivity regarding my BFN...it's been a really hard day for me today where I have got in such a state that I was sent home from work :wacko: I have a feeling that AF is going to hit me hard this month and that will be another thig to deal with.

I know you all say that it is early at 11 DPO, I know it is too but realistically, I need to accept that it really is a negative as I can't clutch at straws and get my hopes up. I had what I thought was IB at 6 DPO so you can imagine how excited I was and I have fallen from a great height in to the depths of sorrow.

I hate feeling so negative but I think I'm going to try one more cycle with OPK's and if I ovulate on CD11 again, I'm going to throw the rest of them away. I HAVE to stop the obsessing. It is not healthy.

Love and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Exactly, MA! It is so nice to have a site where everyone is the same age. And yes, Baby4MJ, it would be a little weird to have a giant band poster on the wall now, but it's funny to think about it. I had movie posters in my bedroom - The Sure Thing (with John Cusak), Breakfast Club, and Oxford Blues (Rob Lowe was so dreamy). :)
> 
> Thanks for the advise on progesterone. You ladies are well informed. My doctor comes out on the side of the progesterone production ending b/c there was no pregnancy, but I'll try the progesterone suppositories just in case. I haven't had any Clomid side effects so far, 3 more nights to go on them, but I keep thinking that this is baby stuff (no pun intended) compared to the IVF protocol!
> 
> Skye,
> Good news ... keep us posted.
> 
> Baby4MJ,
> We are the same age, and our husbands' ages are close too. I know that we will have our babies one day and this wait will be worth it!!! Did you do one IUI? I hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you know when it was a good time to take a break? That's sort of a personal questions, so do not feel obligated to answer. I think that we will do one more IUI if necessary in June, then break & replenish the baby fund. ;)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!

Hi, lavalux - 

I actually found 2 Rob Lowe posters with the Duran Duran poster while cleaning out my closet. One from St. Elmo's Fire and some other random shot of him without his shirt on. My my my...

I do hope/pray you're right that we will have our babies one day (soon hopefully!)...sometimes I start to get a bit worn down by it all, but I always try to pick myself up and try try again. My well-meaning but not so on top of things stepbrother told me this weekend that the hubs and I just need to have more sex and I'll be preggo in no time. Um, ok. If only I had known we needed to have sex to make a baby I would've saved myself all this time and heartache. ERGH! But I digress...

We did do just one IUI, which we were CONVINCED was going to result in a BFP, but when it didn't, after having been through 4 months of meds with not a single BFP, and thinking about how awful the IUI drugs made me feel (I basically had all preg symptoms for 2 weeks), and probably just where my head was at the time I got the "I'm sorry, but you're not pregnant..." call from the nurse, I felt like it was a good time to give my mind and body a break. I had also just started fertility acupuncture at that same time, so I figured I'd give that a chance on its own. Also the IUI meds are expensive, and I was told by my RE nurse they would permit only 3 IUIs total. Acupuncture is half the cost and not as stressful to body or mind (not stressful in the least, actually). Also, my acupuncturist told me that, although he has been successful with clients who were TTC using western medicine protocol (e.g., IUI, IVF, etc) and those who were not, his greatest success was with those who were not following western medical protocol, with his oldest success being a 43-yr old woman who became naturally and successfully preg within 3 months of acupuncture treatment. I'm beginning my 3rd month of acupuncture treatment now, so here's hoping! 

We, too, have a baby fund and I try not to dip into if I can help it (it was supposed to be the beginnings of a college fund - oh well! No baby, no college right?)

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Girls! 

Got back from Big Bear yesterday. It was so fun. Dh is a VW car enthusiast. So we went up there for this huge VW event. The entire resort hotel was booked by everyone that was up there for the show. He knows a lot of the people and I am slowly starting to get to know more myself. We had some great bd on Fri. Then let our friends crash with us Sat. (so no bd) We didn't use the jacuzzi, so no boiling of the :spermy: :haha: it just did not work out but we had the fire going and lot's of good conversation with friends. Then, came back and spent Mother's Day with my Mom which, was lovely.

*Missy*- Glad your going to find out through your HR about the time you would need for IVF. Your manager sounds so frustrating.:grr:

*Lynnb*- Glad your back!

*Neversaynever*- So sorry to hear about bfn.:hugs::hugs:

*SKYE*- SO EXCITED!!!! I can't wait for your post on Wed.:happydance:

*Lava & FM & Baby4mj*- I think your in the 2ww...babydust

*Dwrgi*- Your so sweet. It was a fab weekend. Loved that you said you would throw your knickers on stage at Duran Duran. I would too.:winkwink:

*Ginger*- How are you doing? Remind me, your doing another IUI right? Have you already had it done?

*MommysAngel*- Excited for you to find out if your baby is a boy or girl:flower:

*HappyAuntie*- Love George Michael!!!! I still love to listen to him sing. I didn't want to believe it either, when he came out. 

*hi Twinkle ,CheshirePanda, onmymind17* and anyone else I missed.

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> *HappyAuntie*- Love George Michael!!!! I still love to listen to him sing. I didn't want to believe it either, when he came out.

Ahhhh, George Michael. How did I not know, watching him bounce around in his short-shorts and his "WHAM!" t-shirt that he played for the other team, and that our love would never be? I think the bigger shocker, however, was finding out that Andrew Ridgeley is straight as an arrow and married! Such confusing times... :shrug:


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Got back from Big Bear yesterday. It was so fun. Dh is a VW car enthusiast. So we went up there for this huge VW event. The entire resort hotel was booked by everyone that was up there for the show. He knows a lot of the people and I am slowly starting to get to know more myself. We had some great bd on Fri. Then let our friends crash with us Sat. (so no bd) We didn't use the jacuzzi, so no boiling of the :spermy: :haha: it just did not work out but we had the fire going and lot's of good conversation with friends. Then, came back and spent Mother's Day with my Mom which, was lovely.
> 
> *Missy*- Glad your going to find out through your HR about the time you would need for IVF. Your manager sounds so frustrating.:grr:
> 
> *Lynnb*- Glad your back!
> 
> *Neversaynever*- So sorry to hear about bfn.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> *SKYE*- SO EXCITED!!!! I can't wait for your post on Wed.:happydance:
> 
> *Lava & FM & Baby4mj*- I think your in the 2ww...babydust
> 
> *Dwrgi*- Your so sweet. It was a fab weekend. Loved that you said you would throw your knickers on stage at Duran Duran. I would too.:winkwink:
> 
> *Ginger*- How are you doing? Remind me, your doing another IUI right? Have you already had it done?
> 
> *MommysAngel*- Excited for you to find out if your baby is a boy or girl:flower:
> 
> *HappyAuntie*- Love George Michael!!!! I still love to listen to him sing. I didn't want to believe it either, when he came out.
> 
> *hi Twinkle ,CheshirePanda, onmymind17* and anyone else I missed.
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hi and welcome back, i am glad to see you had a wonderful time away, i am so jealous!!! Now fingers are crossed for a little souviner from your trip lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies thank you all so much for the comments that my eggs are not too old. That is what i think too. I really believe after reading a ton on the internet that they were using to much fertility drugs. I am starting to see that more and more that no only do they not really work all that well for ladies my age, but they actually do more harm than good. For all of my IUI's i would have at least 14 eggs between the two sides, it was getting more than one to grow that was the problem lol. I do believe that i will take your advice and look into a different RE. This one that i was seeing, just did not want to bother with me, you see i mess up his numbers when i dont get pg and stay pg, so they just did not want to try anymore. I really believe it can happen for all of us. I started on CoQ10 last night, and i have been reading a lot about Royal Jelly, what do you ladies thing about it, is it worth me giving it a shot? Oh and just so you know, i threw out the Soy Isoflavons lol.


----------



## luvmydoggies

onmymind17 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Got back from Big Bear yesterday. It was so fun. Dh is a VW car enthusiast. So we went up there for this huge VW event. The entire resort hotel was booked by everyone that was up there for the show. He knows a lot of the people and I am slowly starting to get to know more myself. We had some great bd on Fri. Then let our friends crash with us Sat. (so no bd) We didn't use the jacuzzi, so no boiling of the :spermy: :haha: it just did not work out but we had the fire going and lot's of good conversation with friends. Then, came back and spent Mother's Day with my Mom which, was lovely.
> 
> *Missy*- Glad your going to find out through your HR about the time you would need for IVF. Your manager sounds so frustrating.:grr:
> 
> *Lynnb*- Glad your back!
> 
> *Neversaynever*- So sorry to hear about bfn.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> *SKYE*- SO EXCITED!!!! I can't wait for your post on Wed.:happydance:
> 
> *Lava & FM & Baby4mj*- I think your in the 2ww...babydust
> 
> *Dwrgi*- Your so sweet. It was a fab weekend. Loved that you said you would throw your knickers on stage at Duran Duran. I would too.:winkwink:
> 
> *Ginger*- How are you doing? Remind me, your doing another IUI right? Have you already had it done?
> 
> *MommysAngel*- Excited for you to find out if your baby is a boy or girl:flower:
> 
> *HappyAuntie*- Love George Michael!!!! I still love to listen to him sing. I didn't want to believe it either, when he came out.
> 
> *hi Twinkle ,CheshirePanda, onmymind17* and anyone else I missed.
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Hi and welcome back, i am glad to see you had a wonderful time away, i am so jealous!!! Now fingers are crossed for a little souviner from your trip lol.Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I hope we did.


----------



## HappyAuntie

CheshirePanda said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm so glad to have found this thread....joined BnB yesterday but its good to speak with others who are older....I'm 38 (as is my partner) and have been TTC for 5 cycles now.
> 
> If you know success stories of us older women getting succesful, please share them! My partner and I are worried we've left it too late :-(


Welcome, CheshirePanda! :hi: I'm glad you found our little thread. 

For some success stories, check out our "graduates" thread here. They are a whole group of women who started here and moved over there, including a 38yo now pregnant with triplets with the help of drugs and IUI, and a 39yo pregnant with a singleton the "old-fashioned" way. So yes, it happens - it really, really does! :thumbup: For women over 35, the only things that we have to be prepared to deal with is that a) it will likely take us a little longer to get a bfp than it will take the average youngster, and b) we have a higher risk of mc (miscarriage) due to chromosomal problems with the baby. But don't let that discourage you - a "higher" risk of mc does NOT mean the same thing as a "high" risk of mc... something like 25% of all pregnancies end in mc, but you have to turn that statistic around and look at it from the other direction - that means that 75% of all pregnancies turn out just fine! :thumbup:

I see you're on your 5th cycle now - have you been checked out by an RE (reproductive endocrinologist, aka FS or fertility specialist) yet? The general guideline for women over 35 is to fully get checked out by a specialist after 6 months of well-timed, unprotected sex with no bfp (big fat positive) just to make sure everything's in good working order. :thumbup: So if you haven't yet, you might want to go ahead and make that appt just so you don't get to 6 mths without success and then have to wait to get in to the dr. The standard workup is a whole boatload of blood tests and maybe a sonogram or xray - nothing to worry about in the grand scheme of things, so don't let those concerns stop you from getting checked out.

Welcome to our little corner of the internet! :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

And as for the George Michael comments, ladies I am _literally _LOLing!!!! I am so glad I wasn't the only one blindsided by his true colors - maybe we need another support thread for girls who will never recover from that disappointment!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Have any of you seen the movie Music & Lyrics? It's a romantic comedy that came out a few years back starring Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore, based on an Andrew Ridgeley-like character. I love it! It's funny and has some great pop music, but it's worth watching just for the music video at the very beginning - fantastic spoof of several classic Wham videos - Wham fans will love it!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

HappyAuntie said:


> And as for the George Michael comments, ladies I am _literally _LOLing!!!! I am so glad I wasn't the only one blindsided by his true colors - maybe we need another support thread for girls who will never recover from that disappointment!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Have any of you seen the movie Music & Lyrics? It's a romantic comedy that came out a few years back starring Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore, based on an Andrew Ridgeley-like character. I love it! It's funny and has some great pop music, but it's worth watching just for the music video at the very beginning - fantastic spoof of several classic Wham videos - Wham fans will love it!!

I never saw that movie. I will put it in my Netflix, so I can watch it. :)


----------



## lavalux

HA,
ooh, I love Hugh Grant too so I will definitely rent that! Baby4MJ hit the nail on the head. With George Michael gay and Andrew Ridgley straight it is a confusing world! :)

Welcome Cheshire Panda. I'm so glad you found us! My husband (DH) & I have been actively trying since Jan. so we are on our 5th cycle too. We had protected sex for the first time in late Oct, but I didn't quite get the whole ovulation calendar thing. Now, I've been using a basal thermometer & Clear Blue Easy Digital OPKs (or ovulation prediction kit) to help me figure out when to do all our BDing. Are you using those?

Baby4MJ,
Good luck with the acupuncture. My fertility clinic has one on staff, but I'm too chicken to try it. Although I've gotten pretty good at surviving the needles at the doctor considering I have passed out before giving blood. Maybe it's another fear that I'm destined to overcome. I like yoga for relaxing. I'm sorry that all the IUI meds make you sick. Were you also on progesterone? I've heard that is awful and makes you feel pg when you aren't necessarily. Every BFN is a let down, definitely, but I do believe that we will get our babies in the end, but it might take longer than we imagined. 
Your step-brother's comment is ridiculous. It's like ... really, that's all you got in the way of advice? Have sex more! :) If only it were that simple. Sometimes I have this attitude that I shouldn't have to go through all of this expense & procedure to (maybe) get pregnant, but then I have to think about when I was single and wondered when I would meet a guy that I really loved and could imagine living with for the rest of my life. Now it all makes sense in retrospect. I needed to wait until the right guy for me came along and the wait made me appreciate him all the more. I think in a year or two, when I'm celebrating mother's day with a child of my own, that it will all be worth it! Our times will come! In the meantime, we've got some great girls on this thread, with some excellent taste in 80's music & movies! LOL


----------



## missyt

Welcome Cheshirepanda! You found the right group of ladies.

Never, boo for the BFN. AF is just around the corner for me too. I have learned as well to be a little more calmer about it.

Skye, all your symptoms sound so promising! I'm so excited for you!

HA, you always have the best advice. You are a wealth of knowledge and you can tell you do your research.

Onmymind, I have another story that will give you a boost. We have a new boss at my work who is 47 years old and pregnant with twins! She already has a 2 1/2 year old. I don't know her well enough to ask her about it but it sure made me feel better seeing that she is an older mom. She isn't the only 47 year old I know that is pregnant. My dogs' vet is also pregnant at 47. 

Hello to anyone I missed!

AFM, I'm seriously rethinking the IVF. Because we have so much going on, I think I want to put it off still and try a few more IUI's. I have a lot going on at work and to be honest, I just want to enjoy the summer and not mess up any vacation plans. We plan on going up to MA to see my family in August. Since we live far from them I don't see them much. Not only that, DH and I have a lot of little projects we want to do around the house. These all take time and money. And on top of all that, I think DH and I could really use a mini-vacation of our own. When we first started dating we went to an isolated log cabin in the Shenondoah Valley. We really would love to do that again. After reading every thing other women go through, I want to be refreshed and relaxed when I do IVF. I don't want to worry about work, home projects, money or things DH and I should've done before we try IVF.


----------



## Dwrgi

*Hi Girls! Just checking in to say that I tested this morning and got the dreaded  *

 I am sooooooo disappointed and so dejected. I really do not want to go through the stress of IVF as I don't cope very well with stress at the best of times...... But it doesn't lok as if I have any choice. Over the weekend, when I just guessed that :witch: was coming, I basically had a complete wobbly and told my OH that I didn't want to go ahead with IVF, I wanted to go to see my brother in Oz instead. I was basically in denial... head in the sand and it will go away, but it won't of course.... I have to deal with this bad news better but after three and a half years that is really hard. I don't want to not be a mother, but it is a real possibility. And then what am I about????

And to make matters worse, a colleague of mine told me this morning that she is preggers-had only just started trying. People tell me that all the time-a male coleague said he and his fiancee can't wait to start trying for a baby... and I think that nobody knows what I am going through and how each comment is like a dagger through my heart..... It is the worst thing I have ever had to go through.

I'm sorry to be so down... just think I'm running out of time.... 

Skye-I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.. Did you relent and buy the test??? I wouldn't be able to wait either!! 

To everybody else, hope you're all okay....

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: to us all.


----------



## lynnb

Right here goes my catch up, sorry if I miss anyone but 20ish pages is a lot to take in

Welcome to Baby4MJ, onmymind17 & CheshirePanda. Glad you've found this thread, the ladies on here are really supportive and give great advice.

Lava - Sorry AF arrived & good luck with this cycle :hugs:

MA  So glad youre still here :flower:

Never & Ginger & FM  Keeping everything crossed for you all. I didnt feel pregnant at all this time I got BFP, so dont rule yourselves out yet.

HA - Glad to see you're still lurking & giving out wonderful advice, your always in my thoughts :hugs:

Nikki - Sorry AF showed, hope the clomid works for you hun

Luv  Sounds like you had a good time away, glad to have you back though

Skye -Glad your scare was only due to not drinking enough & that you're feeling better. Have you tested yet & if not why?

Pad  Sorry to hear about your MIL. Hope your appointment on 23rd gives you some answers & peace.:hugs:

Dwrgi - You're not out yet, please try & stay positive. I know that ttc is very stressful & depressing at times but it will be worth it. Also you are not running out of time, I'm 39 too & don't think of myself as old or past it. :hugs:

Twinkle - Sorry AF showed. Lurk away, we miss you :hugs:

Missy  Putting off IVF sounds like a good idea, as you as you want to be refreshed & relaxed when you do it, hope you manage to fit in that vacation, it sounds great.

Carole  So nice to hear from you. Good luck with this cycle.

AFM well, apart from a couple of episodes of nausea & really sore boobies, I don't feel pregnant at all. I have no bloating, no constipation (tmi sorry) & no other symptoms, not sure if this is a good sign but still managing to keep a positive attitude so far.

Loads of sticky :dust: to all


----------



## gingerbread

Dwrgi I tested this morn with a BFN also:growlmad: Im 12dpo but feeling crampy so the witch is on her way. Im dreading the move to IVF also and might take the next one or two cycles off. I feel your pain hun:hugs:

Skye its killing me waiting for your BFP!!!

Welcom cheshirepanda:hi:

Everything crossed for those still in the wait
Bigs hugs for those who were visited by the big ugly witch!


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed for everyone in the 2ww x


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Dwrgi I tested this morn with a BFN also:growlmad: Im 12dpo but feeling crampy so the witch is on her way. Im dreading the move to IVF also and might take the next one or two cycles off. I feel your pain hun:hugs:
> 
> Skye its killing me waiting for your BFP!!!
> 
> Welcom cheshirepanda:hi:
> 
> Everything crossed for those still in the wait
> Bigs hugs for those who were visited by the big ugly witch!

Thanks Ginger! It is a really horrible feeling isn't it? Not just physical but psychological too.... Hope your cramps go soon. Thinking of you!
Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
x


----------



## FutureMommie

CheshirePanda- Welcome

Missyt- I know you will make the right decision for you guys. I hope the IUI's work so that you don't have to move on to IVF!

Dwrgi- sorry that you got a bfn, we have been trying for 3.5 years too and it does get hard and you wonder if it will ever happen but it will, we just can't give up. One of the hardest thing for me is to remove my own time clock, In these past 3 years I've always said I don't want to be 40 but I really have no control over it. I hope that you can find it within to keep going, don't give up on your dream! I know I'm not becuase I know that I will regret it in the end.

MJ- I hope the acupuncture does the trick

Luv- glad you and dh had a great trip

Ginger- Ugh....sorry you got a bfn

afm- I could test today but I think I will hold off, AF is officially due tomorrow and I'm feeling a little crampy so the witch is probably on her way so it will be back to injections and and IUI this month if the witch shows tomorrow.


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I know this is such a tough time and every bfn and af arrival is devastating. My RE recommended IVF too but I know I'm not ready right now. I strongly believe you have to feel ready emotionally, financially and physically to go through IVF. I understand how you feel with all the pregnancy news. I avoid Facebook now because I'm drained from crying over seeing all the pregnancy or birth announcements. Hang in there and big hugs.

Ginger, I hate that you got a bfn. Take all the time you want to brood. We'll get our bfp someday soon. We just have to be patient.

Lynnb, good to hear from you!

FM, I feel AF coming soon but I'm due on Sunday. I plan on starting another IUI cycle when AF finally arrives. I refuse to test too. I'm over it. It just adds to my anxiety.

AFM, I'm feeling excited because I booked our secluded cabin in the mountains weekend for DH and I. I even signed us up for a wine tasting tour as there are a lot of vineyards in the area. I'm so looking forward to this and we so need it.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Welcome Cheshirepanda! You found the right group of ladies.
> 
> Never, boo for the BFN. AF is just around the corner for me too. I have learned as well to be a little more calmer about it.
> 
> Skye, all your symptoms sound so promising! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> HA, you always have the best advice. You are a wealth of knowledge and you can tell you do your research.
> 
> Onmymind, I have another story that will give you a boost. We have a new boss at my work who is 47 years old and pregnant with twins! She already has a 2 1/2 year old. I don't know her well enough to ask her about it but it sure made me feel better seeing that she is an older mom. She isn't the only 47 year old I know that is pregnant. My dogs' vet is also pregnant at 47.
> 
> Hello to anyone I missed!
> 
> AFM, I'm seriously rethinking the IVF. Because we have so much going on, I think I want to put it off still and try a few more IUI's. I have a lot going on at work and to be honest, I just want to enjoy the summer and not mess up any vacation plans. We plan on going up to MA to see my family in August. Since we live far from them I don't see them much. Not only that, DH and I have a lot of little projects we want to do around the house. These all take time and money. And on top of all that, I think DH and I could really use a mini-vacation of our own. When we first started dating we went to an isolated log cabin in the Shenondoah Valley. We really would love to do that again. After reading every thing other women go through, I want to be refreshed and relaxed when I do IVF. I don't want to worry about work, home projects, money or things DH and I should've done before we try IVF.

See now i love to hear things like that!!! Thanks so much for that boost, i know this can happen, i think for me i need to step back and just relax about it, stop obsessing over it you know. This will work for all of us!!! Oh and lol, i had to laugh, when you said they were both 47 the thought popped into my head oh oh i still have a few more years left lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> *Hi Girls! Just checking in to say that I tested this morning and got the dreaded  *
> 
> I am sooooooo disappointed and so dejected. I really do not want to go through the stress of IVF as I don't cope very well with stress at the best of times...... But it doesn't lok as if I have any choice. Over the weekend, when I just guessed that :witch: was coming, I basically had a complete wobbly and told my OH that I didn't want to go ahead with IVF, I wanted to go to see my brother in Oz instead. I was basically in denial... head in the sand and it will go away, but it won't of course.... I have to deal with this bad news better but after three and a half years that is really hard. I don't want to not be a mother, but it is a real possibility. And then what am I about????
> 
> And to make matters worse, a colleague of mine told me this morning that she is preggers-had only just started trying. People tell me that all the time-a male coleague said he and his fiancee can't wait to start trying for a baby... and I think that nobody knows what I am going through and how each comment is like a dagger through my heart..... It is the worst thing I have ever had to go through.
> 
> I'm sorry to be so down... just think I'm running out of time....
> 
> Skye-I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.. Did you relent and buy the test??? I wouldn't be able to wait either!!
> 
> To everybody else, hope you're all okay....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: to us all.

:hugs: big hugs to you, i am sorry about the bfn, and i know exactly what you are talking about, i dont not want to be a mother either, but sometimes i feel like i am losing myself in this whole process. Like i have no life, because i always think oh i should not do that, what if i am pg, and i am tired of it. I think you should go ahead and put IVF on hold, and go and see your brother, your a youngin, you have plenty of time, its not good to do IVF all stressed out, take some time and relax and enjoy your life. I also know what its like with the co workers, right now i have pg women that are due from July through Nov, they are everywhere here, everybody keeps telling me its in the water, i dont know i keep drinking the water and nothing is happening for me lol. For me i am trying to stick as close to them as i can and possibly pick up on some of those preggy vibes lol. You and i are a lot alike, we have both been trying for over 3 years, you just have to have faith and Believe, this can happen for us, and if it does not, well then you know what, we are still beautiful wonderful women, and this world is lucky to have ladies like us!!!


----------



## onmymind17

:nope: Oh and i tested last night, BFN, of course, so i am right with you ladies, AF is due either wed or thurs.


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
That secluded trip sounds amazing! Hang in there. You may be pg right now since you don't expect AF until Sunday. But if not, you can really enjoy the vineyard tour on your romantic secluded get-away with your husband! I think my DH & I really need to take a mini-vacation even if we only go somewhere for a long weekend. This TTCing has put alot of pressure on us and we are still a month away from our 1 year anniversary.

Dwrgi & Ginger,
Sorry you are going through a discouraging time and you think that AF on her way. But hang in there, because you just don't know.

FM,
You are a great inspiration to me because you don't test early and generally remain upbeat even in the midst of a challenge. That is a difficult feat to accomplish. I do not handle the TWW very well at all. But I agree that it doesn't matter how long we wait for our babies, it will happen, but perhaps not on our timetable. :)

LynnB,
Thanks for the long, thoughtful post. Good luck in the TWW! I've got my fingers Xed for you.

Skye,
One more day until your BFP!!!


----------



## lavalux

onmymind,
I'm so sorry you got a BFN this time! I'm glad you have found this thread where you can get lost of support.


----------



## Baby4MJ

*Dwrgi, Ginger and onmymind*: I'm so sorry to hear about the BFNs :hugs: to all of you. I've seen my share of them, so I certainly empathize. I plod along thinking I'm used to all the BFNs and just realize I'm only kidding myself. That little kernel of optimism that is burrowed in my brain is getting to be a real nuisance. No doubt it's a rough road all of us are on, but we're all tough as nails (quite obviously!) and refuse to be beaten. Our time will come-I know it. I mean who makes better mommies than those who've fought so hard for it? No one, that's who! We rock.

*Future Mommie and missyt*: The :witch:is hovering and scheduled to land on Monday, but I too refuse to fall into the trap of testing right now. I will wait until Monday, as hard as that will be. I've had low-grade cramps the past 3 days and a mild headache...sure signs of AF making her descent. I hate her. I have an acupuncture appt. this Thursday so maybe the acupuncturist can stab at her with a needle or two to let her know how I feel about her :growlmad: :af: 

:wave: to all the other ladies and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:
 

> CheshirePanda- Welcome
> 
> Missyt- I know you will make the right decision for you guys. I hope the IUI's work so that you don't have to move on to IVF!
> 
> Dwrgi- sorry that you got a bfn, we have been trying for 3.5 years too and it does get hard and you wonder if it will ever happen but it will, we just can't give up. One of the hardest thing for me is to remove my own time clock, In these past 3 years I've always said I don't want to be 40 but I really have no control over it. I hope that you can find it within to keep going, don't give up on your dream! I know I'm not becuase I know that I will regret it in the end.
> 
> MJ- I hope the acupuncture does the trick
> 
> Luv- glad you and dh had a great trip
> 
> Ginger- Ugh....sorry you got a bfn
> 
> afm- I could test today but I think I will hold off, AF is officially due tomorrow and I'm feeling a little crampy so the witch is probably on her way so it will be back to injections and and IUI this month if the witch shows tomorrow.

Hi Future Mommie-thanks for the words of encouragement. Isn't it weird that so many of us have our periods due at the same time... I know that people who share dorms etc. tend to get in sync, but I didn't realise we could get in sync via web!!! It's good to know there are people in the same boat as me.... I agree, though, not to give up on the dream... Hope you're feeling okay, hun and fingers crossed that vile witch doesn't show for you!

Take care and thanks for your concern.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
x


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> dwrgi, I know this is such a tough time and every bfn and af arrival is devastating. My RE recommended IVF too but I know I'm not ready right now. I strongly believe you have to feel ready emotionally, financially and physically to go through IVF. I understand how you feel with all the pregnancy news. I avoid Facebook now because I'm drained from crying over seeing all the pregnancy or birth announcements. Hang in there and big hugs.
> 
> Ginger, I hate that you got a bfn. Take all the time you want to brood. We'll get our bfp someday soon. We just have to be patient.
> 
> Lynnb, good to hear from you!
> 
> FM, I feel AF coming soon but I'm due on Sunday. I plan on starting another IUI cycle when AF finally arrives. I refuse to test too. I'm over it. It just adds to my anxiety.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling excited because I booked our secluded cabin in the mountains weekend for DH and I. I even signed us up for a wine tasting tour as there are a lot of vineyards in the area. I'm so looking forward to this and we so need it.

Thanks so much for this, MissyT. It means a lot to have your support. You are so right about being prepared for IVF in all ways. I don't think I am, and I need to get my head around it before I start the process. I guess that's why I was so happy to delay until my 40th birthday in July.

Hey-your trip away sounds fantastic. I hope you have a fabulous break and get the chance to relax.
Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Girls! Just checking in to say that I tested this morning and got the dreaded  *
> 
> I am sooooooo disappointed and so dejected. I really do not want to go through the stress of IVF as I don't cope very well with stress at the best of times...... But it doesn't lok as if I have any choice. Over the weekend, when I just guessed that :witch: was coming, I basically had a complete wobbly and told my OH that I didn't want to go ahead with IVF, I wanted to go to see my brother in Oz instead. I was basically in denial... head in the sand and it will go away, but it won't of course.... I have to deal with this bad news better but after three and a half years that is really hard. I don't want to not be a mother, but it is a real possibility. And then what am I about????
> 
> And to make matters worse, a colleague of mine told me this morning that she is preggers-had only just started trying. People tell me that all the time-a male coleague said he and his fiancee can't wait to start trying for a baby... and I think that nobody knows what I am going through and how each comment is like a dagger through my heart..... It is the worst thing I have ever had to go through.
> 
> I'm sorry to be so down... just think I'm running out of time....
> 
> Skye-I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.. Did you relent and buy the test??? I wouldn't be able to wait either!!
> 
> To everybody else, hope you're all okay....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> :hugs: big hugs to you, i am sorry about the bfn, and i know exactly what you are talking about, i dont not want to be a mother either, but sometimes i feel like i am losing myself in this whole process. Like i have no life, because i always think oh i should not do that, what if i am pg, and i am tired of it. I think you should go ahead and put IVF on hold, and go and see your brother, your a youngin, you have plenty of time, its not good to do IVF all stressed out, take some time and relax and enjoy your life. I also know what its like with the co workers, right now i have pg women that are due from July through Nov, they are everywhere here, everybody keeps telling me its in the water, i dont know i keep drinking the water and nothing is happening for me lol. For me i am trying to stick as close to them as i can and possibly pick up on some of those preggy vibes lol. You and i are a lot alike, we have both been trying for over 3 years, you just have to have faith and Believe, this can happen for us, and if it does not, well then you know what, we are still beautiful wonderful women, and this world is lucky to have ladies like us!!!Click to expand...

Thanks you soooooooo much for this, you have really lifted my spirits. It is sooooo hard, isn't it, and it doesn't get any easier the longer time goes. It gets harder, if anything. It is silly to put life on hold..... and I get told ALL THE TIME of people 'who stopped trying and they suddenly got pregnant.' Yawn. But how on earth can you not think about it?? Anyway, feeling a bit better tonight-just wasn't meant to be this month, that's all.....

I hope you are okay, and that we will both get our little bundle of joy sooner rather than later!
Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: back to you,
Axx


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Girls! Just checking in to say that I tested this morning and got the dreaded  *
> 
> I am sooooooo disappointed and so dejected. I really do not want to go through the stress of IVF as I don't cope very well with stress at the best of times...... But it doesn't lok as if I have any choice. Over the weekend, when I just guessed that :witch: was coming, I basically had a complete wobbly and told my OH that I didn't want to go ahead with IVF, I wanted to go to see my brother in Oz instead. I was basically in denial... head in the sand and it will go away, but it won't of course.... I have to deal with this bad news better but after three and a half years that is really hard. I don't want to not be a mother, but it is a real possibility. And then what am I about????
> 
> And to make matters worse, a colleague of mine told me this morning that she is preggers-had only just started trying. People tell me that all the time-a male coleague said he and his fiancee can't wait to start trying for a baby... and I think that nobody knows what I am going through and how each comment is like a dagger through my heart..... It is the worst thing I have ever had to go through.
> 
> I'm sorry to be so down... just think I'm running out of time....
> 
> Skye-I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.. Did you relent and buy the test??? I wouldn't be able to wait either!!
> 
> To everybody else, hope you're all okay....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> :hugs: big hugs to you, i am sorry about the bfn, and i know exactly what you are talking about, i dont not want to be a mother either, but sometimes i feel like i am losing myself in this whole process. Like i have no life, because i always think oh i should not do that, what if i am pg, and i am tired of it. I think you should go ahead and put IVF on hold, and go and see your brother, your a youngin, you have plenty of time, its not good to do IVF all stressed out, take some time and relax and enjoy your life. I also know what its like with the co workers, right now i have pg women that are due from July through Nov, they are everywhere here, everybody keeps telling me its in the water, i dont know i keep drinking the water and nothing is happening for me lol. For me i am trying to stick as close to them as i can and possibly pick up on some of those preggy vibes lol. You and i are a lot alike, we have both been trying for over 3 years, you just have to have faith and Believe, this can happen for us, and if it does not, well then you know what, we are still beautiful wonderful women, and this world is lucky to have ladies like us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks you soooooooo much for this, you have really lifted my spirits. It is sooooo hard, isn't it, and it doesn't get any easier the longer time goes. It gets harder, if anything. It is silly to put life on hold..... and I get told ALL THE TIME of people 'who stopped trying and they suddenly got pregnant.' Yawn. But how on earth can you not think about it?? Anyway, feeling a bit better tonight-just wasn't meant to be this month, that's all.....
> 
> I hope you are okay, and that we will both get our little bundle of joy sooner rather than later!
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: back to you,
> AxxClick to expand...

Hi ladies...

Lurky old me here! 

Welcome all new ladies... so sorry you are with us, but happy to see you too:hugs:

I wish I knew when my AF was coming.... still no sign of it... but then again M/cC always messes my cycles up...

I know what you DWRGI about the insenstive comments... we had to go to Liverpool at the weekend as my MIL died. My Husband's nephew who has 4 kids and whose new wife has just had another said to us that we needed to hurry up and have soem babies before I get too old!!!:wacko: if it wasn't for the fact my MIL had died I would have bloody have told him that by rights we should have a 4 yr old, twin 3 year olds, a 1 year old and I would still be pregnant!:cry:

I swear I could have slapped his smug mug!!:growlmad::growlmad:

Skye hun... 21 follies sounds amazing... Test test test.. the suspense is killing us:haha:

Lava, Ginger, Twinkle, HA, MA, FM and all you gawgeous ladies... hiya and mucho hugs :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, I wish we could all wear a sign on our foreheads that say "Think before you speak" or "Be grateful for what you have because it isn't as easy for all of us". My neighbors next door are pregnant with their first. I want to lose my mind when the hubby talks to DH about what to expect since DH already has a son. It breaks my heart knowing he had a child with someone else but we are having such a hard time. Not to mention, every time AF arrives always happens to fall on a weekend we have my stepson. Its like a slap in the face that all I'm going to be is a stepmom and a pugmom. Its the reason I decided not to test anymore. I don't want to be in a mood when my stepson is with us. I don't want him to pick up on my agony.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ladies, for those of you who don't stalk the graduates thread, I wanted to let you know that Tititimes' little baby has been diagnosed with anencephaly, a neural tube defect that is incompatible with life, and she will have to undergo a termination. 

If you're the praying kind, please lift them up in your prayers. Titi has already suffered two miscarriages, and this LO was conceived on her first clomid cycle in March.

Here's her post from the graduates thread:



> I can't say much right now as I am just trying to get through each moment right now. But you have all been so kind and I wanted to say thank you for all your support.
> 
> We found out yesterday that our LO has a severe neural tube defect which caused the brain and spinal cord not to properly form. It is called ancephaly. They believe it was caused by a severe folic acid deficiency that predated my pregnancy. I would have required a special folic acid regimine prior to conception. We have been told that the baby's condition is not compatible with life. Two doctors have confirmed. So I will have to undergo a medically necessary termination. I am crushed.
> 
> Please pray for my LO and family during this difficult time. And thanks for always listening.


----------



## samiam

Can I join you ladies? I'm 43 and had a mmc at 12 weeks in nov. I'll be getting blood tests done on the 19th and, if we weren't successful this cycle, an hsg test next cycle. I am approaching my due date and having a hard time coping with the loss. :(


----------



## luvmydoggies

I am so sorry to hear about Tititimes.....I looked up anencephaly, so I could understand it better and can not imagine how she feels right now. I am soooo very sorry for her loss and it must be very traumatic to go through this. I don't have the right words but I am thinking and praying for you.:cry::cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Samiam :hugs: You'll LOVE the ladies in this thread. So sorry for your loss and I pray that you achieve your bfp soon!

Praying for our titi. Asking for Gods hand to hold her and pick her up when she cannot stand on her own, for His strength to guide her, His peace to overcome her, and people around her to support her and her family through the grief, praying that she also finds HOPE again through the storm in Jesus name I pray...Amen [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


New forum here at Bnb 

Spoiler
Ladies, I popped in here to share some good news! I just noticed the kind bnb mods created a new forum for "Pregnant over 35". :happydance: I found it exciting that we are no longer "displaced" once we "Graduate". :happydance:

My hope is that maybe it will be an encouragement to those of us who've been ttc over 35. 

Anyways, just thought I'd share that piece of news so that WHEN you all get there, you'll know there's a place for you to actually "graduate" to. :lol: We're still in the "discussion" room and I think we'll probably end up staying there unless we get pruned to the newest forum, but it's good news all the same. I'm looking forward to seeing you all graduate to that forum one day!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

luvmydoggies said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Tititimes.....I looked up anencephaly, so I could understand it better and can not imagine how she feels right now. I am soooo very sorry for her loss and it must be very traumatic to go through this. I don't have the right words but I am thinking and praying for you.:cry::cry:

I looked it up, too, and wish I hadn't - the pics on wikipedia are pretty graphic. :nope:


----------



## HappyAuntie

samiam said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm 43 and had a mmc at 12 weeks in nov. I'll be getting blood tests done on the 19th and, if we weren't successful this cycle, an hsg test next cycle. I am approaching my due date and having a hard time coping with the loss. :(


Welcome, Sam! :hi: I'm glad you found us. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard that is - my first mc was at 12 weeks, too. What sort of blood tests are you having done?


----------



## samiam

HappyAuntie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I'm 43 and had a mmc at 12 weeks in nov. I'll be getting blood tests done on the 19th and, if we weren't successful this cycle, an hsg test next cycle. I am approaching my due date and having a hard time coping with the loss. :(
> 
> 
> Welcome, Sam! :hi: I'm glad you found us. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard that is - my first mc was at 12 weeks, too. What sort of blood tests are you having done?Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm sorry for your loss too. :cry: My doc suspects that I may have PCOS, so whatever tests (hormones, insulin, etc.) go along with trying to figure that out. I'm in the tww now, so maybe the tests will just show that I am preggers. One can always hope, right?


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Girls! Just checking in to say that I tested this morning and got the dreaded  *
> 
> I am sooooooo disappointed and so dejected. I really do not want to go through the stress of IVF as I don't cope very well with stress at the best of times...... But it doesn't lok as if I have any choice. Over the weekend, when I just guessed that :witch: was coming, I basically had a complete wobbly and told my OH that I didn't want to go ahead with IVF, I wanted to go to see my brother in Oz instead. I was basically in denial... head in the sand and it will go away, but it won't of course.... I have to deal with this bad news better but after three and a half years that is really hard. I don't want to not be a mother, but it is a real possibility. And then what am I about????
> 
> And to make matters worse, a colleague of mine told me this morning that she is preggers-had only just started trying. People tell me that all the time-a male coleague said he and his fiancee can't wait to start trying for a baby... and I think that nobody knows what I am going through and how each comment is like a dagger through my heart..... It is the worst thing I have ever had to go through.
> 
> I'm sorry to be so down... just think I'm running out of time....
> 
> Skye-I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for you.. Did you relent and buy the test??? I wouldn't be able to wait either!!
> 
> To everybody else, hope you're all okay....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> :hugs: big hugs to you, i am sorry about the bfn, and i know exactly what you are talking about, i dont not want to be a mother either, but sometimes i feel like i am losing myself in this whole process. Like i have no life, because i always think oh i should not do that, what if i am pg, and i am tired of it. I think you should go ahead and put IVF on hold, and go and see your brother, your a youngin, you have plenty of time, its not good to do IVF all stressed out, take some time and relax and enjoy your life. I also know what its like with the co workers, right now i have pg women that are due from July through Nov, they are everywhere here, everybody keeps telling me its in the water, i dont know i keep drinking the water and nothing is happening for me lol. For me i am trying to stick as close to them as i can and possibly pick up on some of those preggy vibes lol. You and i are a lot alike, we have both been trying for over 3 years, you just have to have faith and Believe, this can happen for us, and if it does not, well then you know what, we are still beautiful wonderful women, and this world is lucky to have ladies like us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks you soooooooo much for this, you have really lifted my spirits. It is sooooo hard, isn't it, and it doesn't get any easier the longer time goes. It gets harder, if anything. It is silly to put life on hold..... and I get told ALL THE TIME of people 'who stopped trying and they suddenly got pregnant.' Yawn. But how on earth can you not think about it?? Anyway, feeling a bit better tonight-just wasn't meant to be this month, that's all.....
> 
> I hope you are okay, and that we will both get our little bundle of joy sooner rather than later!
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: back to you,
> AxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies...
> 
> Lurky old me here!
> 
> Welcome all new ladies... so sorry you are with us, but happy to see you too:hugs:
> 
> I wish I knew when my AF was coming.... still no sign of it... but then again M/cC always messes my cycles up...
> 
> I know what you DWRGI about the insenstive comments... we had to go to Liverpool at the weekend as my MIL died. My Husband's nephew who has 4 kids and whose new wife has just had another said to us that we needed to hurry up and have soem babies before I get too old!!!:wacko: if it wasn't for the fact my MIL had died I would have bloody have told him that by rights we should have a 4 yr old, twin 3 year olds, a 1 year old and I would still be pregnant!:cry:
> 
> I swear I could have slapped his smug mug!!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Skye hun... 21 follies sounds amazing... Test test test.. the suspense is killing us:haha:
> 
> Lava, Ginger, Twinkle, HA, MA, FM and all you gawgeous ladies... hiya and mucho hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Padbrat! Good to hear fromyou. How are you doing hun? I think about you a lot and wonder how you're feeling. I'm sending big :hugs::hugs: to you. 

What are people like? Honestly-just so insensitive. Yesterday, instead of smiling sweetly, I actualy told my colleague that I'd been trying for three and a half years, had had one miscarriage and was due to start IVF.... I'm fed up of being smiley and nice to others when they tell me their news, and somehow, I'm not supposed to say anything about my torment because it embarrasses people, or makes people feel awkward, like I feel awkward when I am told about YET ANOTHER pregnancy. How is that right??? No more I say..... (People MAY WELL start avoiding me now though.... :haha::haha:).

I tell you this, though, it makes us strong cookies, and we need to be!

Sending you big :hugs::hugs: and lots of :dust::dust: !
Lots of love, Axxx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

First and foremost...my heart breaks at the news about TT and her LO. She and her family are in my prayers.

Padbrat...it's nice to see you on, and a huge :hugs: from me to you. I know you're holding up as best you can. I would have slapped your hubby's nephew, BTW, but I'm sort of violent like that. :blush:

CaroleB...welcome back. I can't imagine what it's like to try again after devastating loss. I am amazed at our infinite will to get back up after we fall down.

Hello LynnB. Glad you stopped by to share how your PG is going! Fantastic :flower:

Hi Rowan. :thumbup:

FM: Everything crossed that you DO NOT see AF. ITA about just holding off from testing. I hate to see the BFN, so I just wait for AF to arrive...or NOT! :coffee:

SKYE--such good things have been happening for you this cycle. I pray that you see your BFP. I'm rooting for you this cycle girl! :haha:

Dwirgi, Ginger, Onmymind--I'm also sorry to hear about the BFN. Not over until the AF lady sings and all that. But seriously, hoping the best for you.

MJ: Welcome from me to the board, and I hope you also don't see AF anytime soon. Blah, go away AF and come back in like 12 months.

MissyT: Just like you, my AF ALWAYS comes the weekend we have the SD...never fails. So not only do I know I'm out for the cycle, but it happens while I'm helping to care for my "child but not my child." It's a little soul crushing in some ways. Fortunately last time we took her home a bit early, and AF came later that night. You're right that it's hard to take that your DH had a child with someone else (especially if those circumstances were less than ideal) and then here you two are, struggling. It's an extra dose of TTC pain for good measure. OTOH, some days that sweet little girl makes the difference between wallowing around in my own misery versus being a responsible weekend mommy.

Welcome CheshirePanda and Samiam. Of course, all are welcomed to join us--not to be rude, but I hope your stay is short though. :hugs:

MA: I saw that new forum too! Great, something to look forward to WHEN the BFP finally comes. :happydance: :haha:

Hello HA!

Sorry if I missed anyone recently...it's been a while since I properly responded to things.

AFM: My Clomid cycle ended yesterday. I can't say I had any noticeable side effects. I did have that weird second day aches and illness, but I don't know if that was related. I didn't feel any differently this week, so not sure if it did anything. Given my most recent cycles, I shouldn't be fertile until this weekend and next week, but I'll start OPK on CD12 just to be sure. I haven't gone back to acupuncture yet as I'm pondering going to one who specializes in fertility issues. I'll think about it possibly for next cycle.


----------



## gingerbread

Morning girls!

Such sadness to hear of Titi. My heart is breaking for you:hugs: You and your family are in my prayers hun.

Onmymind dont you hate those "early" cramps. Its like a tease that AF is coming but still days away. I hope it ends up not being the witch for either of us!!!

Nikki glad to hear no side affects from the clomid..ive heard of some nasty ones. I never had any either but was never prescribed more than 50mg. Good luck with all the bding this weekend!!!

Skye:test:

Luvy how is(or did) the SMEP go? Worn out yet??

Missy that trip sounds soooo relaxing. Maybe I can talk DH to do the same with me sometime in the next 2 months. Still crossing fingers for you this cycle!

Welcome Samiam. Good luck in the 2ww!

MA HA Padbrat FM Panda Baby4MJ Lynneb Lava CaroleB Never..Hi girls hope all is well!


----------



## lavalux

So sorry to hear about Titi and her little one. That must be such a devastating blow! I am praying for her, her family, and the baby she lost. I hope that when she feels better she will rejoin our group so that we can all support one another while we wait for babies to hold.

SamiI,
Welcome! I am sorry to hear about your loss. It is good that you are having tests done by the doctors, but I hope that you get another BFP soon!

Dwgri,
I agree with you on not always just turning the other cheek & smiling through insensitive comments. I've told you about my friend who just had her baby (it was accidental & the father is not around by my friend's choice). I threw her a baby shower, brought her a gift & visited when she brought Joy home, but I just haven't been able to make myself go back again & have been avoiding calls. We talked yesterday, with the baby crying, and lots of breastfeeding/napping schedule convo, which is fine, but I just can't handle her pressuring me to hurry up and have my baby. So, I wound up coming clean on the phone & she was very supportive. At least she will know why I'm avoiding her & that it's just temporary. I feel like crap that I can't be a better friend to her right now, but it's too painful.

Good luck to FM, Skye, & anyone else on the TWW. Keep us posted on your news, Skye! I'm in the mood to use a bunch of happy emoticons! :)

Nikki,
I just have one more night of Clomid. No real side effects for me which was good. Mid-cycle check Monday to see if it worked at all. Good luck with the BDing! :)


----------



## missyt

HA, thanks for the update. My heart goes out to titi. I said a prayer immediately when I read the post. I still feel so sad for her.

Samiam, welcome! You are in the right place. All the ladies here are very supportive.

Nikki Leigh, I'm so glad you know how I feel. I was thinking I was the only one out here with a stepchild. It does throw another factor in to the sadness of our TTC. Not only that, DH didn't have much of a relationship with his son when I met him. He'd go visit him at his ex's house and would go to his sporting events. But it made me feel like he was having supervised visits and his ex was calling the shots as to when he could see him which wasn't allowing for bonding. I urged him to see a lawyer and when his ex found out she freaked. She became a lot more accomodating and now we have a very good schedule in place where we have him for 4 day weekends, every other weekend and half the summer. When we moved into our new house we have a room that is his own. He didn't have that before I met his dad. SS definately has that motherly influence when he is at our house; I make sure he eats on time, get things at the grocery store he likes, take him shopping, decorated his room, do his laundry, etc. I know I do things with him his own mom doesn't do like go mountain biking, watch the History channel with him, teach him how to do chores (LOL), etc. Its just so heartbreaking because I just want my own that I can raise with my own values. Its hard because there are bad habit he learns at his other house that he knows don't fly in our house. Thanks for understanding. It really helps a lot knowing someone else is in my situation. My own mom had a stepmother from hell. She cut my grandfather off from seeing his 4 girls. Knowing what she went through, I could never do anything like that. It makes me feel good when people tell me I'm a good stepmom and my stepson is very lucky to have me. I just really want my own.


----------



## FutureMommie

Lavalux- I'm not upbeat all the time, I just pray alot and have a wonderful friend that keeps me encourage and lifted up.

Babymj- Ive had the same symptoms but no headache yet but I know af is on the way. I just don't want to see the bfn so I will wait it out

Dwrgi- Ha! Ha! it does same like our cycles are insync, I guess thats so we can keep each other encouraged.

Padrat- glad you are still lurking! I know you wanted to shut him up and trust me you will get the opportunity again because the insensetive comments keep coming.

Praying for Tititimes I can't even imagine what she is going thru!

Samiam- Welcome

Nikki- glad you didn't have any side effects from clomid, I hope it does the trick and you get your bfp FX.

Skye- Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## lynnb

Has anyone heard from Skye, isn't today her test date?

Skye - Good luck & hope you're OK huni :hugs:


----------



## gingerbread

MA just read on the graduates thread that you had a birthday 2days ago. Happy Happy Birthday to you:cake: Did you get to do anything fun?


----------



## samiam

Awww. You girls are so nice! Thanks for all of the warm welcomes! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

DYING to hear from Skye!! Where are you?!?! :wacko: :test: No pressure or anything! :haha: You know we'll all be here to celebrate with you OR to catch you when you fall - no matter what happens. :hugs:

Missy, you're a wonderful stepmom! Step-parenting is never an easy situation, and it sounds like you are making the best of it. How wonderful that he has his own room at your house now - what a big step toward making him feel a part of both families now, and not just at his mom's. I've seen my sister-in-law make some horrendous mistakes with her step-daughters - she treats them VERY differently (in a bad way) than she treats her own daughter (their half-sister), and it pains me to see that happen. 

Have a great day, ladies. :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Keeping Titi in my prayers too


----------



## luvmydoggies

HappyAuntie said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about Tititimes.....I looked up anencephaly, so I could understand it better and can not imagine how she feels right now. I am soooo very sorry for her loss and it must be very traumatic to go through this. I don't have the right words but I am thinking and praying for you.:cry::cry:
> 
> I looked it up, too, and wish I hadn't - the pics on wikipedia are pretty graphic. :nope:Click to expand...

Yes, I saw the pictures too. They are graphic. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> So sorry to hear about Titi and her little one. That must be such a devastating blow! I am praying for her, her family, and the baby she lost. I hope that when she feels better she will rejoin our group so that we can all support one another while we wait for babies to hold.
> 
> SamiI,
> Welcome! I am sorry to hear about your loss. It is good that you are having tests done by the doctors, but I hope that you get another BFP soon!
> 
> Dwgri,
> I agree with you on not always just turning the other cheek & smiling through insensitive comments. I've told you about my friend who just had her baby (it was accidental & the father is not around by my friend's choice). I threw her a baby shower, brought her a gift & visited when she brought Joy home, but I just haven't been able to make myself go back again & have been avoiding calls. We talked yesterday, with the baby crying, and lots of breastfeeding/napping schedule convo, which is fine, but I just can't handle her pressuring me to hurry up and have my baby. So, I wound up coming clean on the phone & she was very supportive. At least she will know why I'm avoiding her & that it's just temporary. I feel like crap that I can't be a better friend to her right now, but it's too painful.
> 
> Good luck to FM, Skye, & anyone else on the TWW. Keep us posted on your news, Skye! I'm in the mood to use a bunch of happy emoticons! :)
> 
> Nikki,
> I just have one more night of Clomid. No real side effects for me which was good. Mid-cycle check Monday to see if it worked at all. Good luck with the BDing! :)

Hi Lava! How are you? I have to say that I think you did the right thing in 'coming clean' and telling your friend how you were feeling. I just don't think that people understand, and we do need to be honest about how their situation affects us. I'm glad she was supportive. You sound like a really good friend to her- we want to hold on to the important people in our lives, but sometimes we have to say things which aren't always easy.

Hope you're okay, lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
A
xxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ginger- I have not exactly been following the SMEP. We are just trying to bd every other day until I get my 'peak' on the cbfm. Since we went away this past weekend, it was kind of hard to follow. Thank you, so much for asking about me. How are you doing?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

HappyAuntie said:


> Missy, you're a wonderful stepmom! Step-parenting is never an easy situation, and it sounds like you are making the best of it. How wonderful that he has his own room at your house now - what a big step toward making him feel a part of both families now, and not just at his mom's. *I've seen my sister-in-law make some horrendous mistakes with her step-daughters - she treats them VERY differently (in a bad way) than she treats her own daughter (their half-sister), and it pains me to see that happen.*


I NEVER want that to happen with my bio-kids and my SD. I want them to be seamless--they will be siblings, not "half-siblings." My MIL gave me a Mother's Day card because I treat my SD "like a daughter." It was very sweet.

I totally understand MissyT. To be honest, I probably wouldn't want to have "more" children as painfully if I didn't have a SD--I'm in mommy mode part of the time, and it's draining in a way. I'd rather be in mommy mode 24/7 or not at all, you know?


----------



## Baby4MJ

Just wanted to say hello :wave: to everyone, especially to those I haven't "met" before and to the people who are new here (even newer than I am, which is pretty new!). I have to agree with everyone in that this is the most supportive group of girls I have ever encountered in my 2-year long wait in TTC my first baby. It's nice to have a soft place to land when life hits you hard, and also a place to laugh to help lift you up (e.g., the George Michael saga). 

I also haven't met Titi or been to the "graduates" thread...but my heart breaks for her. I can't fathom the pain she must feel. :( Sending many many prayers her way...

:hug: and loads of :dust: to all...

p.s. I had never heard of "SMEP" so I googled it. Any of you girls tried it or know anyone who's tried it and been successful in becoming preggo?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> p.s. I had never heard of "SMEP" so I googled it. Any of you girls tried it or know anyone who's tried it and been successful in becoming preggo?

Both times I got pregnant it was using a modified SMEP, I just didn't know it at the time. My cycles are really regular, so I knew roughly what week I should be ovulating each month (I never used OPKs before my RE made me after my recurrent mc workup and treatment plan), and I just made sure we bd every other night that week. No legs in the air, no making sure I stayed lying down for 20 min after, no pillow under my hips, no softcups, no nothing. Just bd every other day for a week. Worked twice, and both times it happened the first month or two of ttc. (Which is why our year-long dry spell of no BFP has been really hard to bear... but I digress.) I used this website to help identify my fertile window and we went at it. 

I think the key thing with SMEP is it's just a way of making sure you're having enough sex and that you're having it at the right time. There's really no need for the every day sex it suggests right around your positive OPK - sex every day can in fact be bad if your DH has a low count - the spermies really need that 48 hr break to recharge.

Just my two cents'. It works, but it's also a little overkill.


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> p.s. I had never heard of "SMEP" so I googled it. Any of you girls tried it or know anyone who's tried it and been successful in becoming preggo?
> 
> Both times I got pregnant it was using a modified SMEP, I just didn't know it at the time. My cycles are really regular, so I knew roughly what week I should be ovulating each month (I never used OPKs before my RE made me after my recurrent mc workup and treatment plan), and I just made sure we bd every other night that week. No legs in the air, no making sure I stayed lying down for 20 min after, no pillow under my hips, no softcups, no nothing. Just bd every other day for a week. Worked twice, and both times it happened the first month or two of ttc. (Which is why our year-long dry spell of no BFP has been really hard to bear... but I digress.) I used this website to help identify my fertile window and we went at it.
> 
> I think the key thing with SMEP is it's just a way of making sure you're having enough sex and that you're having it at the right time. There's really no need for the every day sex it suggests right around your positive OPK - sex every day can in fact be bad if your DH has a low count - the spermies really need that 48 hr break to recharge.
> 
> Just my two cents'. It works, but it's also a little overkill.Click to expand...

I think DH and I are unknowingly doing some modified version of SMEP as well. I have been using the Clearblue Easy fertility monitor in conjunction with an online ovulation calendar at babymed.com, so to be on the safe side we usually try to BD starting around CD6 or CD7 and go every other day until the CBEFM shows I'm back to low fertility. Prior to being on fertility meds, this worked I believe (got preg but miscarried in Sept 2010). After our recent break, I think our BD was similar to SMEP (and hopefully sufficient!) Unfortunately my most fertile time was over Easter weekend when I had my mother and stepfather staying with us :dohh:, so we did the best we could (BD on CD8, CD10-11, CD13 and CD15). I could never have sex every day. My God, I'm exhausted just thinking about it. I do the silly stuff though (legs in the air, gigantic bolster pillow under my bum, even a couple of yoga poses - it's ridiculous). I guess I'll find out on Monday if it was all for naught. 

Thanks for the info and wishing for BFPs for both of us!!!


----------



## padbrat

Awwww such tragic news for Tittimus... I really feel for her... how awful. I am sending her strength and hugs.

hey lovely ladies... Nikki, Missy, FM, HA, Lava, Ginger and all... anyone heard from Skye????? I am impatient! lol

BTW I had a call from my Consultant today. The chromosome tests are back and I was having a Son. He died because he inherited my bad X chromosome. She said he would not have survived if I carried him to term. 

Ladies I had a Son and he lived. His heart beat inside me for a little while.

I don't know if that breaks my heart or mends it....


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Padbrat, you HAVE a son and he lived. He was your child--he just wasn't here as long as he needed to be to be held in his mom's arms. But I am prayerful that you will get to hold your baby in your arms and watch him/her grow-up to be a healthy, happy person in the world. My heart also breaks for you, but I pray that you can find peace in know that his heart beat in time with yours...if only for a little while.


----------



## padbrat

Awww that is beautiful. Thank you Nikki... xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

gingerbread said:


> MA just read on the graduates thread that you had a birthday 2days ago. Happy Happy Birthday to you:cake: Did you get to do anything fun?

Yes, I'm 37...Oh, I mean 29 now.:winkwink::haha: Thank you dear friend. :hugs:

We were pretty low key as I'm having a hard time sitting for a long period of time with my butt muscle being swollen from the 17P injections.:haha:

We went to lunch and then I wanted to go on a country drive and to my favorite cafe for a caffeine free mocha late with whipped cream.:thumbup:

The best news that came out of it is that my friend received a kidney and liver transplant. We're praying the organs take to her body and so far so good. We're also praying for the young woman who gave the greatest gift and left quite a legacy behind!

Padbrat, your son is very much ALIVE in heaven. WE're actually the ones in our "temporary home" and THEY are waiting for US! Someone close to me once said when my Jackson passed away that He is not LOST, we're NOT walking away from our son but we are walking TOWARD him. It's not over, we'll be holding our children when we get to heaven. THEY will know us there.

I've read a couple of books Randy Alcorns "Heaven"shares a realistic view of heaven and if our loved ones will recognize us when we get there. It's a refreshing biblical view that shares hope and truth. Realistically our children don't turn into angels but are the same little ones they were created to be...only they are "walking in the garden with Jesus". I like to think of our Jackson as being around the likes of all the women from the Bible and the Desciples learning first hand what many of us read here on earth from Gods word, I also like to think he's surrounded by his great grandmother who is loving him dearly. 

Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.

Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go. 

I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Nikki Leigh said:


> Padbrat, you HAVE a son and he lived. He was your child--he just wasn't here as long as he needed to be to be held in his mom's arms. But I am prayerful that you will get to hold your baby in your arms and watch him/her grow-up to be a healthy, happy person in the world. My heart also breaks for you, but I pray that you can find peace in know that his heart beat in time with yours...if only for a little while.

Beautifully stated, Nikki. Padbrat, I am so sorry for what you are going through.:hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:

Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:

p.s. Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baby4MJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:
> 
> Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:
> 
> p.s. Belated Happy Birthday!Click to expand...

I can answer this question as I was also Catholic and left the church after researching Gods word myself.

Many religions believe that in order for you to get to heaven you MUST be baptized. If you look at Gods word in the King James or New King James...(though it also says it in other more understandable versions) that baptismal is a "symbol" of dying to ones self and becoming new in Christ. Meaning you are dying to the sinful self and with Christ in us, we are new. ALL our sins are forgiven because of what Christ did on the cross...the fact that He suffered, died, rose again and lives within us until He comes again to fulfill Gods promise.

Baby's are innocent. They know no difference between good and evil ...or sin. It's not comprehended. Therefore their destiny is NOT hell or "pergatory" which in my opinion DOESN'T exhist. There is heaven and hell as stated in the Bible...there is also something called Hades (sounded like Haitis) which is too complicated to get into on here.

Now, with that said, When children become of age to know the difference between right and wrong, it's that moment that we all are subject to heaven and hell. Baptism doesn't save any of us from the likes of hell. What saves us from Hell is knowing we are sinners, knowing that Jesus the son of God came here to save us from our sins. Instead of sacrificing a lamb as they used to do in the Old Testament, Jesus sacrificed Himself in OUR place so that our sins would forever be forgiven if we believe that He suffered terribly, died on the cross, rose from the dead and His spirit is among us today.

But you see, infants have no sense of right and wrong...they are born innocent. It is in this world as we get older and can comprehend more that we are confronted with good and evil. It is THEN that both older children AND adults decide for themselves if they will accept Christ into their lives....Baptism is a symbol once the child or adult comprehends their choice and is usually done by submersing the child or person into the water backwards as to "die to ones self"...and raising as Christ raised from the dead which symbolizes a whole new life in Christ. Your sins have been forgiven when you accept Christ. 

I know I went on and on about this, I hope I didn't confuse you or anyone else but I see MANY families struggle with this because they've lost a child. Biblically there is no pergatory..just Heaven and Hell. I won't get into pergatory here as this isn't a Christian board but one thing stands in mind that Christ said that should ease the minds of many:



> Jesus says, "*I am the way, the truth, and the life...NO ONE comes to the Father except through ME*". John 14:6

 Meaning the only way to get to heaven with The Father is through Jesus Himself. It's not through a confessional with another man, it's not waiting in limbo between heaven and hell where someone has to pray you out...It's by confessing that we are sinners and believe in Christs death and ressurection and understand that NO MATTER how bad we feel we've been or even how good of a person we feel we've been....because Jesus stood in OUR place for our sins...we are forgiven and new!

One of the biggest commandments in the Bible is to Love our God with all our heart,mind, soul and spirit....and to love your neighbor...there are many times God speaks about LOVE. Had God not loved us all...He wouldn't have sacrificed His own son to die in our place. 

God would NOT condemn an infant to hell who can't comprehend the difference between right and wrong.

Let your mind be put to rest that HE loves you and He loves your baby. That child of yours is very much in heaven running in the garden and isn't in limbo. He's with Jesus.

If you want something to read more about it..I HIGHLY recommend "Heaven" by Randy Alcorn. So many books out there are so loopy about what happens to someone when they die. Thus far it's the more Biblically sound book I've read.:winkwink::thumbup:

Please forgive me for going on. This is a subject I'm passionate about. I love to share Jesus with others and in my own journey of love, loss and renewed sense of victory I've learned so much about the Love of Christ and where our children are.

Please forgive me if I affended anyone. It wasn't my intention.:flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> BTW I had a call from my Consultant today. The chromosome tests are back and I was having a Son. He died because he inherited my bad X chromosome. She said he would not have survived if I carried him to term.
> 
> Ladies I had a Son and he lived. His heart beat inside me for a little while.
> 
> I don't know if that breaks my heart or mends it....

Padbrat, thank you for sharing the news about your son. :hugs: Nikki is right - you HAVE a son. You will always have him, you will always love him, you will always miss him, and he will always be your beautiful boy. :hugs:

Have you considered naming him? I know for some people it helps to be able to speak of their children by name and not just as 'baby'. 




Baby4MJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:
> 
> Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:Click to expand...


Baby4MJ - I was raised Catholic, too, and I used to worry about that. (I became a protestant about 15 years ago but there are definitely some things from my upbringing really stick with me!) I decided that our miscarried babies have to fall under the same grace He gives to those who never had the chance to hear the word. You're right - He would never deny a child entrance into His loving arms. There is nothing loving or forgiving about a God who would condemn a tiny innocent baby, and love and forgiveness are the very foundation of Christianity. 

The other thing I love about believing in heaven is that I know my babies are whole there. They are not chromosomally abnormal fetuses, but whole, complete souls, full of life and love, and just waiting for me to get there one day so they can tell me they love me as much as I love them. That really brings me comfort.

That's just what helps me when I think about my babies. I am not here to proselytize, nor do I want to turn this into a Christian-themed thread - I certainly don't want ladies with different beliefs to feel unwelcome.


----------



## labrat44

I'm 36, and my OH and I would like to have a baby together. He's had a vasectomy, though, a long time ago, so the chances of reversal are not real good. We are planning to try that first, and then decide what to do after that if it doesn't work. I'm so glad to find this site where we can talk about this stuff! I feel like I waited for the right man, and now I'm told that I'm running out of time! ridiculous! and somehow, OH is feeling inadequate because he can't get me pregnant! silly man! at least 3 young girls (18-20s) I know are pregnant and in no situation to really take care of a baby, it just isn't fair! (stamps foot!) but I'm also old enough to know that life isn't fair, and I can be happy for them without feeling jealous (I hope) especially when the little angels are screaming and puking and all that! ;)

Anyway, just thought I'd introduce myself!


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Labrat! You've found a great group of ladies on this site.

Any word from Skye yet? I've been in a deposition all day and have been surreptitiously stalking the thread for news from my cell phone during breaks b/c I really hope for all of our sakes that she gets the BFP. I'm on pins & needles. I so hope the news is good, but if not, as another smart poster noted, this thread is a safe place to land. I really care about Skye and want to celebrate or commiserate with her when she's ready to share.

As for the sweet and insightful comments made about angel babies and heaven, although I haven't gone through it, there were some really helpful points for me to consider and will help me be a more supportive friend to someone close to me who had a m/c a few months ago. Thanks!


----------



## HappyAuntie

labrat44 said:


> I'm 36, and my OH and I would like to have a baby together. He's had a vasectomy, though, a long time ago, so the chances of reversal are not real good. We are planning to try that first, and then decide what to do after that if it doesn't work. I'm so glad to find this site where we can talk about this stuff! I feel like I waited for the right man, and now I'm told that I'm running out of time! ridiculous! and somehow, OH is feeling inadequate because he can't get me pregnant! silly man! at least 3 young girls (18-20s) I know are pregnant and in no situation to really take care of a baby, it just isn't fair! (stamps foot!) but I'm also old enough to know that life isn't fair, and I can be happy for them without feeling jealous (I hope) especially when the little angels are screaming and puking and all that! ;)
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd introduce myself!


Welcome, Labrat! :hi: I'm glad you found us. I have to ask, are you really a lab rat? My degree is in medical lab work and though it's been 10 years since I worked in a lab, I LOVE being a lab rat! It always appealed to the perfectionist in me - everything had to be so precise and just so - it really gave me a healthy outlet for my inner self who wants everything to be PERFECT (because the whole me knows that's just not possible!).

But I digress.... :haha: So, a vasectomy reversal... very interesting! I think you're the first in that category in our thread! Have you been checked out by an RE to make sure you're fully fertile? I only ask because, since it's been so long since his vasectomy, I wonder if it would be more cost-effective and get you a BFP faster if you skip the reversal and just go with IVF with needle sperm extraction.... I would think that if there's any issues with your side of things at all, IVF would be the better option in your situation. But then I am no dr! Just a curious (read: nosy!) bystander....

In any case, welcome to our thread. I think you'll like it here! :flower:


----------



## missyt

Nikki, I know exactly how you feel. Having a SS makes me want my own even more. It makes me realize how much I can give to a child when I have them 24/7. It is hard being a part time mom. I'm so glad you know how I feel.

Padbrat, my heart goes out to you. I can't even imagine what you are feeling. You are in my prayers.

Skye, where are you? I hope you are okay.

Labrat, welcome to our thread!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ssssskkkkkkyyyyyyeeeeee, where are you????:shrug::shrug:


----------



## caroleb73

Afternoon Ladies,

Pradbrat my heart goes out to you and I completely understand your pain. I was told that both our embies had taken after our first IVF and was so estatic as had been TTC for 18 months with not a BFP in sight then had to face the devastation of suffering a miscarriage shortly after. You go from one extreme emotion to the other and it knocks the wind out of you completely. I wish I could say the pain goes away but in truth it doesn't completely you just learn how to deal with it differently. Your son will alway be a part of your life even when you go on to deliver babies in the future. I hope and pray that the future holds brighter days for you and that you get to hold your baby in your arms soon.:hugs:

Skye I really hope you are ok and things have gone to plan for you, we would all love to hear from you.:hugs:

AFM I had my birthday this week so now the grand old age of 38 but no celebrtions as I am not drinking now because of my treatment. I am taking my metaformin twice daily and have had a few horrible side effects but I am reminding myself that it is only for a little over 3 weeks so I can deal with it. Downregging injection on Sat and them stimming starts on 23rd. Back to being a bloated pincushion hehehe. I feel completely back on track mentally to do this again and will tackle it with total positivity this is our chance for a baby and I have to believe that everything will be ok this time.

Well I am about to start my weekend here in the Middle East so I might not be online much until Sunday. Take care and wish you all a wonderful weekend and look forward to you announcing loads of BFP's real soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

Carolb- Happy Belated Birthday, I turned 38 on May 2. I hope the side effects aren't too bad and glad you are in a positive place again. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## labrat44

HappyAuntie said:


> labrat44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 36, and my OH and I would like to have a baby together. He's had a vasectomy, though, a long time ago, so the chances of reversal are not real good. We are planning to try that first, and then decide what to do after that if it doesn't work. I'm so glad to find this site where we can talk about this stuff! I feel like I waited for the right man, and now I'm told that I'm running out of time! ridiculous! and somehow, OH is feeling inadequate because he can't get me pregnant! silly man! at least 3 young girls (18-20s) I know are pregnant and in no situation to really take care of a baby, it just isn't fair! (stamps foot!) but I'm also old enough to know that life isn't fair, and I can be happy for them without feeling jealous (I hope) especially when the little angels are screaming and puking and all that! ;)
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd introduce myself!
> 
> 
> Welcome, Labrat! :hi: I'm glad you found us. I have to ask, are you really a lab rat? My degree is in medical lab work and though it's been 10 years since I worked in a lab, I LOVE being a lab rat! It always appealed to the perfectionist in me - everything had to be so precise and just so - it really gave me a healthy outlet for my inner self who wants everything to be PERFECT (because the whole me knows that's just not possible!).
> 
> But I digress.... :haha: So, a vasectomy reversal... very interesting! I think you're the first in that category in our thread! Have you been checked out by an RE to make sure you're fully fertile? I only ask because, since it's been so long since his vasectomy, I wonder if it would be more cost-effective and get you a BFP faster if you skip the reversal and just go with IVF with needle sperm extraction.... I would think that if there's any issues with your side of things at all, IVF would be the better option in your situation. But then I am no dr! Just a curious (read: nosy!) bystander....
> 
> In any case, welcome to our thread. I think you'll like it here! :flower:Click to expand...

Happy Auntie, I was a biology grad student for far too long, but now I have a real job -professor, and I still get to do lab stuff. best of both worlds! all the vacations of a student, but the salary of a 'grown-up' (sortof!). 

I have had the FSH blood test at day three of my cycle, and that was normal, so my doctor says that my eggs are probably fine - I guess if the eggs weren't healthy, more hormone would be needed to get a follicle, so that's ok. I haven't had any surgeries to make sure everything is perfect, but I have no reason to think it isn't. IVF has been suggested, but my husband and I are concerned with making lots of embryos then only using a few, what do we do with the others? and at least during the school year, I don't have room in my schedule to make lots of trips to chicago, and we haven't been able to find local facilities (NW Indiana). We kindof want to give ourselves a chance, as naturally as we can... I also wonder if needle sperm extraction then injection into my fallopian tubes would work? We have been to 2 OB/GYNs, and one fertility clinic, and a urologist. It's finding the right place that I'm having trouble with. The fertility clinic was very expensive (500$ each for us to consult with a nurse!) and the procedures would all be done in different parts of chicago. 

If anyone here knows of places in or near NW Indiana that could help, or other procedures? 

Thanks for the great welcome! I'm glad I found this forum!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:
> 
> Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:
> 
> p.s. Belated Happy Birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> ...God would NOT condemn an infant to hell who can't comprehend the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> Let your mind be put to rest that HE loves you and He loves your baby. That child of yours is very much in heaven running in the garden and isn't in limbo. He's with Jesus.
> 
> If you want something to read more about it..I HIGHLY recommend "Heaven" by Randy Alcorn. So many books out there are so loopy about what happens to someone when they die. Thus far it's the more Biblically sound book I've read.:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Please forgive me for going on. This is a subject I'm passionate about. I love to share Jesus with others and in my own journey of love, loss and renewed sense of victory I've learned so much about the Love of Christ and where our children are.
> 
> Please forgive me if I affended anyone. It wasn't my intention.:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much again...I have spent 2 years praying for the souls of my lost babies, torn apart by both the loss of them and the fear of what happened to their souls. One of my babies had a heartbeat that I saw and heard - he/she was alive - and I was tormented by the thought of his/her lost soul. 

I am not offended in any way by what you said - I am comforted. And your reply could not have come at a better time...one of my colleagues just came racing into my office while I was typing this response and shouted "It's a boy!". I had no idea what she was talking about. Apparently, her daughter who just got married last year (and who also works for my same employer and is always in this office visiting her mother) is 5 months pregnant and found out yesterday she's having a boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I had to paste on a big toothy grin and squeak out "how wonderful, congratulations, so happy for you" while trying not to burst into tears. I held it together until she left my office after going on and on about it for 10 minutes...then I cried when she left, knowing I'm going to have to deal with seeing her daughter month after month getting big and pregnant. This comes just one day after me having had to finally force myself to mail a "congratulations" card to another colleague who gave birth to a baby girl last month (it took me a month to gear up and force myself to buy and write out the card for mailing)...._*AND *_there's a _*third *_colleague, who is in the middle of a divorce, who got knocked up by her "friend with benefits" whom she doesn't even love...thank God she quit last month, because all she talked about was how depressed she was being so fat and so much bigger than the other mothers-to-be @ her ob-gyn's. So now I am spending the morning crying in my office, and dreading taking an HPT this weekend because I don't think I can handle another BFN (which it most certainly will be). 

Sorry to ramble, but everything about this morning is making me very emotional and feeling sad and confused. I actually just wanted to say "Thank you" to you for all you've said. :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Such sadness to hear of Titi. My heart is breaking for you:hugs: You and your family are in my prayers hun.
> 
> Onmymind dont you hate those "early" cramps. Its like a tease that AF is coming but still days away. I hope it ends up not being the witch for either of us!!!
> 
> Nikki glad to hear no side affects from the clomid..ive heard of some nasty ones. I never had any either but was never prescribed more than 50mg. Good luck with all the bding this weekend!!!
> 
> Skye:test:
> 
> Luvy how is(or did) the SMEP go? Worn out yet??
> 
> Missy that trip sounds soooo relaxing. Maybe I can talk DH to do the same with me sometime in the next 2 months. Still crossing fingers for you this cycle!
> 
> Welcome Samiam. Good luck in the 2ww!
> 
> MA HA Padbrat FM Panda Baby4MJ Lynneb Lava CaroleB Never..Hi girls hope all is well!

LOL, yes i have learned to ignore cramps, or any other symptoms, i have been fooled one too many times by my body lol. I have to say, AF should have been here yesterday, and no sign of her, so far no sign of her today either, weird thing is i feel nothing now, the past 3 cycles i had such sore BBS, and this cycle, nothing, just little twinges in my uterus, and thats it. I have to laugh, i stopped temping a few days ago, figuring she would be here, i took a test and it was bfn, so not sure whats up.


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> So sorry to hear about Titi and her little one. That must be such a devastating blow! I am praying for her, her family, and the baby she lost. I hope that when she feels better she will rejoin our group so that we can all support one another while we wait for babies to hold.
> 
> SamiI,
> Welcome! I am sorry to hear about your loss. It is good that you are having tests done by the doctors, but I hope that you get another BFP soon!
> 
> Dwgri,
> I agree with you on not always just turning the other cheek & smiling through insensitive comments. I've told you about my friend who just had her baby (it was accidental & the father is not around by my friend's choice). I threw her a baby shower, brought her a gift & visited when she brought Joy home, but I just haven't been able to make myself go back again & have been avoiding calls. We talked yesterday, with the baby crying, and lots of breastfeeding/napping schedule convo, which is fine, but I just can't handle her pressuring me to hurry up and have my baby. So, I wound up coming clean on the phone & she was very supportive. At least she will know why I'm avoiding her & that it's just temporary. I feel like crap that I can't be a better friend to her right now, but it's too painful.
> 
> Good luck to FM, Skye, & anyone else on the TWW. Keep us posted on your news, Skye! I'm in the mood to use a bunch of happy emoticons! :)
> 
> Nikki,
> I just have one more night of Clomid. No real side effects for me which was good. Mid-cycle check Monday to see if it worked at all. Good luck with the BDing! :)

You should not feel bad, we have to do whats best for us, and our mental health. I have a co worker/friend who is in the hospital right now because her cervix is weak, she had a cerclage done in feb, and now the sac is funneling down to the stitch, so they put her in the hospital on complete bed rest, i have not been able to go see her, both because its so hard to listen to her whine about not being able to go outside because she is stuck in bed, and i am afraid i will tell her off, and also because i spent so much time in the hospital when my dad was diagnosed with cancer, until the end when he passed away, that i just hate going there. I know i should go see her, but i just cant. I am glad you told her what was going on, some people just dont understand, and if we dont say anything they wont know.


----------



## HappyAuntie

labrat44 said:


> I have had the FSH blood test at day three of my cycle, and that was normal, so my doctor says that my eggs are probably fine - I guess if the eggs weren't healthy, more hormone would be needed to get a follicle, so that's ok. I haven't had any surgeries to make sure everything is perfect, but I have no reason to think it isn't. IVF has been suggested, but my husband and I are concerned with making lots of embryos then only using a few, what do we do with the others? and at least during the school year, I don't have room in my schedule to make lots of trips to chicago, and we haven't been able to find local facilities (NW Indiana). We kindof want to give ourselves a chance, as naturally as we can... I also wonder if needle sperm extraction then injection into my fallopian tubes would work? We have been to 2 OB/GYNs, and one fertility clinic, and a urologist. It's finding the right place that I'm having trouble with. The fertility clinic was very expensive (500$ each for us to consult with a nurse!) and the procedures would all be done in different parts of chicago.
> 
> If anyone here knows of places in or near NW Indiana that could help, or other procedures?
> 
> Thanks for the great welcome! I'm glad I found this forum!

If you're in NW IN, I know Chicago is closer than Ft Wayne, but my RE (I'm in central IN) has an office in Ft Wayne and a consult with him doesn't cost $500, let alone a consult with his nurse! I'd be happy to pm you his info if you'd like. Frankly I'd be a little skeptical of an RE who has his nurse do initial consults - he is the expert, not his staff....

I know what you mean about wanting to do things naturally. As for IVF, I have the same concerns about extra embryos... my RE and I have even had that conversation even though we're not doing IVF at this point. His philosophy is to do whatever the patient is comfortable doing, and if the patient has concerns about extra embies, he will only fertilize as many eggs as you want him to fertilize - they don't have to fertilize every single egg they retrieve. Definitely something to ask an RE about, if you are willing to consider IVF. And yes, there is a procedure called GIFT (gamete intrafallopian transfer) - something else to ask an RE about. 

Is the urologist you met with a reproductive specialist or a general urologist? There's a urologist here in Indy who only does reproductive urology - it might be worth a talk with someone like him to determine what are the odds of a successful reversal after so many years so you have all the info you need to make a treatment decision.

And a surgery on you to make sure you're fine shouldn't be necessary. A good FSH is great news. The only other thing you might want to consider is an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) to check the condition of your uterus (checking the shape, looking for a septum etc) and your tubes (making sure they're open). It's a 5 minute x-ray with contrast dye procedure. I have no idea how much it costs (mine was covered by insurance) but it might be worth checking out before the reversal - if you have any tubal problems IVF may be necessary anyway and then the reversal would be unnecessary.


----------



## onmymind17

Padbrat, your son is very much ALIVE in heaven. WE're actually the ones in our "temporary home" and THEY are waiting for US! Someone close to me once said when my Jackson passed away that He is not LOST, we're NOT walking away from our son but we are walking TOWARD him. It's not over, we'll be holding our children when we get to heaven. THEY will know us there.

I've read a couple of books Randy Alcorns "Heaven"shares a realistic view of heaven and if our loved ones will recognize us when we get there. It's a refreshing biblical view that shares hope and truth. Realistically our children don't turn into angels but are the same little ones they were created to be...only they are "walking in the garden with Jesus". I like to think of our Jackson as being around the likes of all the women from the Bible and the Desciples learning first hand what many of us read here on earth from Gods word, I also like to think he's surrounded by his great grandmother who is loving him dearly. 

Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.

Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go. 

I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:[/QUOTE]

Oh this is beautiful and your right!! I always say that my 4 are with my dad, they are playing in heaven with their grandpa, and waiting for DH and I to join them one day. I laughed and said to my dad, you have enough grandchildren up there with you, its my turn to have one down here!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> AFM I had my birthday this week so now the grand old age of 38 but no celebrtions as I am not drinking now because of my treatment. I am taking my metaformin twice daily and have had a few horrible side effects but I am reminding myself that it is only for a little over 3 weeks so I can deal with it. Downregging injection on Sat and them stimming starts on 23rd. Back to being a bloated pincushion hehehe. I feel completely back on track mentally to do this again and will tackle it with total positivity this is our chance for a baby and I have to believe that everything will be ok this time.
> 
> Well I am about to start my weekend here in the Middle East so I might not be online much until Sunday. Take care and wish you all a wonderful weekend and look forward to you announcing loads of BFP's real soon.

Happy birthday, Carole!! I'm right behind you - I'll be 38 in August. I am so happy you're feeling better emotionally (and totally selfishly, I am so happy you're posting here again - I missed you!). How's your DH doing? Is he feeling better about starting IVF again? I am excited that you've started the process already and just know that we are all here to lift you up and support you and hold your hand all the way, no matter what happens. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls & welcome labrat!

OMG I drifted over to the teen pregnancy forum & couldn't stop reading them as if it were a novel I couldn't put down! Not the fact that all these young girls are pregnant but all the cat fights, name calling & fake members who arent really pregnant. WOW It feels good to be back here!!!!

Fm & carole happy belated birthday to you both!

Onmymind...no AF yet? That could be a good thing. It blows my mind when I hear stories of girls who even blood tests didn't detect pregnancy for weeks after missed AF. And we think just the tww is loong imagine a 4ww! FXd for you!

I have a question for those who've done iui's or anyone who just has an opinion. My iui was done early this cycle(day 12) where normally done on about day 14. They tell me to test 14 days after and if negative stop the progesterone & if positive continue the suppositories & come in for a blood test. Today would be the 14th day but its only cd26 & I'm a constant 28 day cycle. So even if I got a negative...couldnt I still get a positive since AF isnt actually due till saturday? I dont think I'm prego since I've had mild cramps but just curious as to how they count you out if you get a negative before AF is even due? You'd think with as many iui's I've had I wouldn't have any questions left! That ended up much longer than I meant & hope it made sense!!!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## HappyAuntie

gingerbread said:


> OMG I drifted over to the teen pregnancy forum & couldn't stop reading them as if it were a novel I couldn't put down! Not the fact that all these young girls are pregnant but all the cat fights, name calling & fake members who arent really pregnant. WOW It feels good to be back here!!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> I have a question for those who've done iui's or anyone who just has an opinion. My iui was done early this cycle(day 12) where normally done on about day 14. They tell me to test 14 days after and if negative stop the progesterone & if positive continue the suppositories & come in for a blood test. Today would be the 14th day but its only cd26 & I'm a constant 28 day cycle. So even if I got a negative...couldnt I still get a positive since AF isnt actually due till saturday? I dont think I'm prego since I've had mild cramps but just curious as to how they count you out if you get a negative before AF is even due? You'd think with as many iui's I've had I wouldn't have any questions left! That ended up much longer than I meant & hope it made sense!!!

Did you have a trigger shot? If so, then you have to ignore the calendar and forget about what your cycles normally do, and just test when they tell you to test. AF's arrival is determined by when you ovulated, and the trigger forces ovulation. (Edit - just reread your siggie and saw you did the trigger.)

As for the teen pregnancy drama, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! There was a pregnancy journal on here that was like a trashy reality show and I could NOT stop reading it!!! This was her 4th baby and her 3rd baby daddy, and she and baby daddy split up I don't know how many times during the pregnancy... it didn't even make me angry reading it, it was just so entertaining!! :haha: But yes, makes me VERY happy to be in with this crowd!!:thumbup:


----------



## gingerbread

Lol HA your exactly right about reality tv!! So since my trigger shot was given day cd10 (and naturally get a +opk day 12)then my cycle wouldn't be the regular 28 days? Does that mean I should get AF today?


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> OMG I drifted over to the teen pregnancy forum & couldn't stop reading them as if it were a novel I couldn't put down! Not the fact that all these young girls are pregnant but all the cat fights, name calling & fake members who arent really pregnant. WOW It feels good to be back here!!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> I have a question for those who've done iui's or anyone who just has an opinion. My iui was done early this cycle(day 12) where normally done on about day 14. They tell me to test 14 days after and if negative stop the progesterone & if positive continue the suppositories & come in for a blood test. Today would be the 14th day but its only cd26 & I'm a constant 28 day cycle. So even if I got a negative...couldnt I still get a positive since AF isnt actually due till saturday? I dont think I'm prego since I've had mild cramps but just curious as to how they count you out if you get a negative before AF is even due? You'd think with as many iui's I've had I wouldn't have any questions left! That ended up much longer than I meant & hope it made sense!!!
> 
> Did you have a trigger shot? If so, then you have to ignore the calendar and forget about what your cycles normally do, and just test when they tell you to test. AF's arrival is determined by when you ovulated, and the trigger forces ovulation. (Edit - just reread your siggie and saw you did the trigger.)
> 
> As for the teen pregnancy drama, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! There was a pregnancy journal on here that was like a trashy reality show and I could NOT stop reading it!!! This was her 4th baby and her 3rd baby daddy, and she and baby daddy split up I don't know how many times during the pregnancy... it didn't even make me angry reading it, it was just so entertaining!! :haha: But yes, makes me VERY happy to be in with this crowd!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:-$ Think I might just tip toe over there for a look!!


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:
> 
> Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:
> 
> p.s. Belated Happy Birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> ...God would NOT condemn an infant to hell who can't comprehend the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> Let your mind be put to rest that HE loves you and He loves your baby. That child of yours is very much in heaven running in the garden and isn't in limbo. He's with Jesus.
> 
> If you want something to read more about it..I HIGHLY recommend "Heaven" by Randy Alcorn. So many books out there are so loopy about what happens to someone when they die. Thus far it's the more Biblically sound book I've read.:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Please forgive me for going on. This is a subject I'm passionate about. I love to share Jesus with others and in my own journey of love, loss and renewed sense of victory I've learned so much about the Love of Christ and where our children are.
> 
> Please forgive me if I affended anyone. It wasn't my intention.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much again...I have spent 2 years praying for the souls of my lost babies, torn apart by both the loss of them and the fear of what happened to their souls. One of my babies had a heartbeat that I saw and heard - he/she was alive - and I was tormented by the thought of his/her lost soul.
> 
> I am not offended in any way by what you said - I am comforted. And your reply could not have come at a better time...one of my colleagues just came racing into my office while I was typing this response and shouted "It's a boy!". I had no idea what she was talking about. Apparently, her daughter who just got married last year (and who also works for my same employer and is always in this office visiting her mother) is 5 months pregnant and found out yesterday she's having a boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I had to paste on a big toothy grin and squeak out "how wonderful, congratulations, so happy for you" while trying not to burst into tears. I held it together until she left my office after going on and on about it for 10 minutes...then I cried when she left, knowing I'm going to have to deal with seeing her daughter month after month getting big and pregnant. This comes just one day after me having had to finally force myself to mail a "congratulations" card to another colleague who gave birth to a baby girl last month (it took me a month to gear up and force myself to buy and write out the card for mailing)...._*AND *_there's a _*third *_colleague, who is in the middle of a divorce, who got knocked up by her "friend with benefits" whom she doesn't even love...thank God she quit last month, because all she talked about was how depressed she was being so fat and so much bigger than the other mothers-to-be @ her ob-gyn's. So now I am spending the morning crying in my office, and dreading taking an HPT this weekend because I don't think I can handle another BFN (which it most certainly will be).
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but everything about this morning is making me very emotional and feeling sad and confused. I actually just wanted to say "Thank you" to you for all you've said. :flower:Click to expand...

I am sending you big warm hugs, i know that had to hurt listening to that woman talk about her daughter. What i try and do is tell myself i am picking up on all their preggy vibes, and in my office i have to do that we have at least 6 women that are pg, they are all due from July through November, i cant turn around without seeing one, and it does not help that whenever i watch TV someone on there is pg too :dohh: One day very soon, we will be those women that are pg and happy!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> ...I always say that my 4 are with my dad, they are playing in heaven with their grandpa, and waiting for DH and I to join them one day. I laughed and said to my dad, you have enough grandchildren up there with you, its my turn to have one down here!!

My dad passed away suddenly in June 2008 and it was the night of his funeral that my DH told me he wanted to have a baby (we slept in my dad's hospital room after taking my dad off life support until he passed a week later, and my DH is an only child whose dad died when he was 10, so I think the 2 events combined in his mind and made him realize how important family is)...Anyway, I'm piping in because I say the same thing to my dad as well...I look up at the sky and say "OK Dad, you've got enough of my kids up there to play with - let me have one now!" 
:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Hi girls & welcome labrat!
> 
> OMG I drifted over to the teen pregnancy forum & couldn't stop reading them as if it were a novel I couldn't put down! Not the fact that all these young girls are pregnant but all the cat fights, name calling & fake members who arent really pregnant. WOW It feels good to be back here!!!!
> 
> Fm & carole happy belated birthday to you both!
> 
> Onmymind...no AF yet? That could be a good thing. It blows my mind when I hear stories of girls who even blood tests didn't detect pregnancy for weeks after missed AF. And we think just the tww is loong imagine a 4ww! FXd for you!
> 
> I have a question for those who've done iui's or anyone who just has an opinion. My iui was done early this cycle(day 12) where normally done on about day 14. They tell me to test 14 days after and if negative stop the progesterone & if positive continue the suppositories & come in for a blood test. Today would be the 14th day but its only cd26 & I'm a constant 28 day cycle. So even if I got a negative...couldnt I still get a positive since AF isnt actually due till saturday? I dont think I'm prego since I've had mild cramps but just curious as to how they count you out if you get a negative before AF is even due? You'd think with as many iui's I've had I wouldn't have any questions left! That ended up much longer than I meant & hope it made sense!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!

I have had 5 IUI's done, they always did a blood test two weeks after the IUI, if you just doing home tests, i would wait, i mean IUI's are not like IVF, with IVF, they know exactly when they implanted the eggs, with IUI its still like a regular cycle, you could implant late, since you never know for sure. Did you use a trigger shot? Or did you just do time it with OPK's and then have the IUI? I would wait until a couple of days after your normal cycle would end and test again, then if its still a bfn, i would stop, but not before.


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:
> 
> Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:
> 
> p.s. Belated Happy Birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> ...God would NOT condemn an infant to hell who can't comprehend the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> Let your mind be put to rest that HE loves you and He loves your baby. That child of yours is very much in heaven running in the garden and isn't in limbo. He's with Jesus.
> 
> If you want something to read more about it..I HIGHLY recommend "Heaven" by Randy Alcorn. So many books out there are so loopy about what happens to someone when they die. Thus far it's the more Biblically sound book I've read.:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Please forgive me for going on. This is a subject I'm passionate about. I love to share Jesus with others and in my own journey of love, loss and renewed sense of victory I've learned so much about the Love of Christ and where our children are.
> 
> Please forgive me if I affended anyone. It wasn't my intention.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much again...I have spent 2 years praying for the souls of my lost babies, torn apart by both the loss of them and the fear of what happened to their souls. One of my babies had a heartbeat that I saw and heard - he/she was alive - and I was tormented by the thought of his/her lost soul.
> 
> I am not offended in any way by what you said - I am comforted. And your reply could not have come at a better time...one of my colleagues just came racing into my office while I was typing this response and shouted "It's a boy!". I had no idea what she was talking about. Apparently, her daughter who just got married last year (and who also works for my same employer and is always in this office visiting her mother) is 5 months pregnant and found out yesterday she's having a boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I had to paste on a big toothy grin and squeak out "how wonderful, congratulations, so happy for you" while trying not to burst into tears. I held it together until she left my office after going on and on about it for 10 minutes...then I cried when she left, knowing I'm going to have to deal with seeing her daughter month after month getting big and pregnant. This comes just one day after me having had to finally force myself to mail a "congratulations" card to another colleague who gave birth to a baby girl last month (it took me a month to gear up and force myself to buy and write out the card for mailing)...._*AND *_there's a _*third *_colleague, who is in the middle of a divorce, who got knocked up by her "friend with benefits" whom she doesn't even love...thank God she quit last month, because all she talked about was how depressed she was being so fat and so much bigger than the other mothers-to-be @ her ob-gyn's. So now I am spending the morning crying in my office, and dreading taking an HPT this weekend because I don't think I can handle another BFN (which it most certainly will be).
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but everything about this morning is making me very emotional and feeling sad and confused. I actually just wanted to say "Thank you" to you for all you've said. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sending you big warm hugs, i know that had to hurt listening to that woman talk about her daughter. What i try and do is tell myself i am picking up on all their preggy vibes, and in my office i have to do that we have at least 6 women that are pg, they are all due from July through November, i cant turn around without seeing one, and it does not help that whenever i watch TV someone on there is pg too :dohh: One day very soon, we will be those women that are pg and happy!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...


Your post just gave me warm fuzzies. Thank you. :hugs: (I like the idea of preggy vibes!) 

I thought it was just me being bombarded by preggos - and you have 6 of them! God bless you and your ability not to scream "shutup!shutup!shutup!" every time they open their mouths to yammer about pregnancy. I swore to myself that if I ever get pregnant (with a healthy baby), I'm not making a peep to anyone about it (other than close family and friends, who know my situation). I would never want to make someone else feel the way I do by yapping on and on about it...

It's funny you mentioned TV too because I swear everything is about pregnancy and everyone is pregnant on TV. When "Pregnant in Heels" (reality show) came out I almost died. I've never watched it but they advertise for it all the time. Turn on the "Today" show - there's Maya Rudolph, preggers. Even TV commercials! I thought I was losin' it for awhile :wacko: Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## HappyAuntie

gingerbread said:


> Lol HA your exactly right about reality tv!! So since my trigger shot was given day cd10 (and naturally get a +opk day 12)then my cycle wouldn't be the regular 28 days? Does that mean I should get AF today?

Maybe, maybe not.... In general, when AF arrives depends on when you ovulate - it will almost always be about 14 days after ovulation. The period before ovulation is unpredictable in some women, which is why some women have irregular cycles. But once ovulation occurs, AF will follow about two weeks later. Since you triggered on cd10, you should generally expect AF around cd 24 (consider the trigger day the same thing as the day of the first positive OPK). That said, though, the progesterone suppositories change things, at least for me. A series of hormone changes, one of which is the drop in progesterone, is what cues the uterus to shed its lining. For me, AF usually arrives about 24-36 hrs after my last progesterone suppository. But there are so many other hormone changes at play, and the drugs for the IUI mess with them all... my cycles have always been very regular 28-day cycles, but on my IUI cycles, all bets are off. You really shouldn't even worry about what cd you're being triggered - if your follies are being monitored, they're going to trigger you based on how the follies are developing, not based on what cd it is. I usually trigger around cd 11 or 12, so my IUI cycles have generally been shorter than my unmedicated cycles. Sorry I'm kind of rambling... there's just a lot at play as to when AF arrives! Which is why I say in cases like this, just listen to your nurses and don't overthink the situation. As much as we all second guess them, they really do know more about the topic than we do! :blush:




twinkle1975 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> OMG I drifted over to the teen pregnancy forum & couldn't stop reading them as if it were a novel I couldn't put down! Not the fact that all these young girls are pregnant but all the cat fights, name calling & fake members who arent really pregnant. WOW It feels good to be back here!!!!
> 
> As for the teen pregnancy drama, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! There was a pregnancy journal on here that was like a trashy reality show and I could NOT stop reading it!!! This was her 4th baby and her 3rd baby daddy, and she and baby daddy split up I don't know how many times during the pregnancy... it didn't even make me angry reading it, it was just so entertaining!! :haha: But yes, makes me VERY happy to be in with this crowd!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :-$ Think I might just tip toe over there for a look!!Click to expand...

The journal I was following is closed now - she delivered a few months ago... I've tried following her parenting journal but so far baby daddy hasn't left yet and I started to get bored. :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Lol HA your exactly right about reality tv!! So since my trigger shot was given day cd10 (and naturally get a +opk day 12)then my cycle wouldn't be the regular 28 days? Does that mean I should get AF today?
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.... In general, when AF arrives depends on when you ovulate - it will almost always be about 14 days after ovulation. The period before ovulation is unpredictable in some women, which is why some women have irregular cycles. But once ovulation occurs, AF will follow about two weeks later. Since you triggered on cd10, you should generally expect AF around cd 24. That said, though, the progesterone suppositories change things, at least for me. A series of hormone changes, one of which is the drop in progesterone, is what cues the uterus to shed its lining. For me, AF usually arrives about 24-36 hrs after my last progesterone suppository. But there are so many other hormone changes at play, and the drugs for the IUI mess with them all... my cycles have always been very regular 28-day cycles, but on my IUI cycles, all bets are off. You really shouldn't even worry about what cd you're being triggered - if your follies are being monitored, they're going to trigger you based on how they're developing, not based on what cd it is. I usually trigger around cd 11 or 12, so my IUI cycles have generally been shorter than my unmedicated cycles. Sorry I'm kind of rambling... there's just a lot at play as to when AF arrives! Which is why I say in cases like this, just listen to your nurses and don't overthink the situation. As much as we all second guess them, they really do know more about the topic than we do! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> OMG I drifted over to the teen pregnancy forum & couldn't stop reading them as if it were a novel I couldn't put down! Not the fact that all these young girls are pregnant but all the cat fights, name calling & fake members who arent really pregnant. WOW It feels good to be back here!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> As for the teen pregnancy drama, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! There was a pregnancy journal on here that was like a trashy reality show and I could NOT stop reading it!!! This was her 4th baby and her 3rd baby daddy, and she and baby daddy split up I don't know how many times during the pregnancy... it didn't even make me angry reading it, it was just so entertaining!! :haha: But yes, makes me VERY happy to be in with this crowd!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :-$ Think I might just tip toe over there for a look!!Click to expand...
> 
> The journal I was following is closed now - she delivered a few months ago... I've tried following her parenting journal but so far baby daddy hasn't left yet and I started to get bored. :rofl:Click to expand...

:friends: Whoa - running back over where I belong (well mostly!)


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> ...I always say that my 4 are with my dad, they are playing in heaven with their grandpa, and waiting for DH and I to join them one day. I laughed and said to my dad, you have enough grandchildren up there with you, its my turn to have one down here!!
> 
> My dad passed away suddenly in June 2008 and it was the night of his funeral that my DH told me he wanted to have a baby (we slept in my dad's hospital room after taking my dad off life support until he passed a week later, and my DH is an only child whose dad died when he was 10, so I think the 2 events combined in his mind and made him realize how important family is)...Anyway, I'm piping in because I say the same thing to my dad as well...I look up at the sky and say "OK Dad, you've got enough of my kids up there to play with - let me have one now!"
> :angel::angel::angel:Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss, i know for me i still miss him so very much each day. My dad's passing was not sudden, he passed away Oct 1st 08 after a 3 year battle with Renal cancer, it was horrible, he went from a 204lb built guy to a 148lb weekling in a matter of weeks, after the first surgery. His body finally gave up, we had him home for a week on hospice and it was the best week ever with him, but so very hard when he passed away at home. I know that our babies are well loved and protected by our dads, and one day soon we will have a little one of our own to hold. Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## missyt

Baby4MJ, I know how you feel about being surrounded by pregnancies. There were 3 girls at my work pregnant at the same time. They were all in their 30's too so I can't asking why now me? Now we got a new manager and she is pregnant with twins. That is a success story to me though because she is 47 and it gives me hope. In my neighborhood, both neighbors on each side are pregnant and two across the street had babies in the past 6 months. It just makes me feel so left out and drives me nuts. I just want to scream!


----------



## labrat44

HappyAuntie said:


> labrat44 said:
> 
> 
> I have had the FSH blood test at day three of my cycle, and that was normal, so my doctor says that my eggs are probably fine - I guess if the eggs weren't healthy, more hormone would be needed to get a follicle, so that's ok. I haven't had any surgeries to make sure everything is perfect, but I have no reason to think it isn't. IVF has been suggested, but my husband and I are concerned with making lots of embryos then only using a few, what do we do with the others? and at least during the school year, I don't have room in my schedule to make lots of trips to chicago, and we haven't been able to find local facilities (NW Indiana). We kindof want to give ourselves a chance, as naturally as we can... I also wonder if needle sperm extraction then injection into my fallopian tubes would work? We have been to 2 OB/GYNs, and one fertility clinic, and a urologist. It's finding the right place that I'm having trouble with. The fertility clinic was very expensive (500$ each for us to consult with a nurse!) and the procedures would all be done in different parts of chicago.
> 
> If anyone here knows of places in or near NW Indiana that could help, or other procedures?
> 
> Thanks for the great welcome! I'm glad I found this forum!
> 
> If you're in NW IN, I know Chicago is closer than Ft Wayne, but my RE (I'm in central IN) has an office in Ft Wayne and a consult with him doesn't cost $500, let alone a consult with his nurse! I'd be happy to pm you his info if you'd like. Frankly I'd be a little skeptical of an RE who has his nurse do initial consults - he is the expert, not his staff....
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting to do things naturally. As for IVF, I have the same concerns about extra embryos... my RE and I have even had that conversation even though we're not doing IVF at this point. His philosophy is to do whatever the patient is comfortable doing, and if the patient has concerns about extra embies, he will only fertilize as many eggs as you want him to fertilize - they don't have to fertilize every single egg they retrieve. Definitely something to ask an RE about, if you are willing to consider IVF. And yes, there is a procedure called GIFT (gamete intrafallopian transfer) - something else to ask an RE about.
> 
> Is the urologist you met with a reproductive specialist or a general urologist? There's a urologist here in Indy who only does reproductive urology - it might be worth a talk with someone like him to determine what are the odds of a successful reversal after so many years so you have all the info you need to make a treatment decision.
> 
> And a surgery on you to make sure you're fine shouldn't be necessary. A good FSH is great news. The only other thing you might want to consider is an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) to check the condition of your uterus (checking the shape, looking for a septum etc) and your tubes (making sure they're open). It's a 5 minute x-ray with contrast dye procedure. I have no idea how much it costs (mine was covered by insurance) but it might be worth checking out before the reversal - if you have any tubal problems IVF may be necessary anyway and then the reversal would be unnecessary.Click to expand...

Thanks, that's very useful information. I would like the name of your RE, and the urologist we saw was general, but did reversals, just not the more complicated type that we'd need. He suggested someone in Indy, who is the one you know there? I wouldn't mind too much going to Indy, it's a little farther, but a much nicer drive! especially if it was only a few time, not every week. I will look into the HSG. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, i know for me i still miss him so very much each day. My dad's passing was not sudden, he passed away Oct 1st 08 after a 3 year battle with Renal cancer, it was horrible, he went from a 204lb built guy to a 148lb weekling in a matter of weeks, after the first surgery. His body finally gave up, we had him home for a week on hospice and it was the best week ever with him, but so very hard when he passed away at home. I know that our babies are well loved and protected by our dads, and one day soon we will have a little one of our own to hold. Thanks for sharing this!!

I'm sorry for your loss, as well. :hugs2: A friend of mine went through a similar situation with her dad, who passed just this February from cancer. She lost her mother last year as well. It doesn't matter how old we are, losing a parent is devastating. I was "Daddy's little girl" and I felt like my anchor had been clipped when he died. Not an hour goes by I don't think of him, and he'll have been gone 3 years this June 6th. Maybe our dads can get together up there with our respective brood and realize they've got an entire romper room up there...our turn now! :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Mommy's Angel said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> MA just read on the graduates thread that you had a birthday 2days ago. Happy Happy Birthday to you:cake: Did you get to do anything fun?
> 
> Yes, I'm 37...Oh, I mean 29 now.:winkwink::haha: Thank you dear friend. :hugs:
> 
> We were pretty low key as I'm having a hard time sitting for a long period of time with my butt muscle being swollen from the 17P injections.:haha:
> 
> We went to lunch and then I wanted to go on a country drive and to my favorite cafe for a caffeine free mocha late with whipped cream.:thumbup:
> 
> The best news that came out of it is that my friend received a kidney and liver transplant. We're praying the organs take to her body and so far so good. We're also praying for the young woman who gave the greatest gift and left quite a legacy behind!
> 
> Padbrat, your son is very much ALIVE in heaven. WE're actually the ones in our "temporary home" and THEY are waiting for US! Someone close to me once said when my Jackson passed away that He is not LOST, we're NOT walking away from our son but we are walking TOWARD him. It's not over, we'll be holding our children when we get to heaven. THEY will know us there.
> 
> I've read a couple of books Randy Alcorns "Heaven"shares a realistic view of heaven and if our loved ones will recognize us when we get there. It's a refreshing biblical view that shares hope and truth. Realistically our children don't turn into angels but are the same little ones they were created to be...only they are "walking in the garden with Jesus". I like to think of our Jackson as being around the likes of all the women from the Bible and the Desciples learning first hand what many of us read here on earth from Gods word, I also like to think he's surrounded by his great grandmother who is loving him dearly.
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:Click to expand...

That is beautiful MA... thank you. I guess if he had survived he would have had a life of pain and torment and I would always want him to be spared that, even if it means he left a hole in my heart when he went. 

The funny thing is when I was little I always said I will have boys and I never wanted girls... I guess you should be careful what you wish for.:cry:

Both my Nans, my Papa (Grandad), my Father in Law and now my Mother In Law are in heaven... my Son died mere days before my Mother In Law... so I guess she went to take care of him in heaven... now all my babies have a Nan or Grandad with them.:hugs:

I can tell ya... when we all get up to heaven and we all see our babies that is gonna be one hell of party! :hugs:

TTC and Miscarrying or losing a baby is a special kinda hell in my opinon... like MA said this hell (though she said time on Earth not hell lol) we are in is transitionary and whether we get our reward here and hold our babies or we hold our babies in heaven it doesn't matter... one day we will hold them. For those in the torment of TTC... even if you never break out of that hell here... the children you were meant to have are waiting for you:hugs:

I really hope my thoughts don't upset anyone:flower:... listen to me? I lurk for ages and then come on and write a mini essay:haha:

As always you ladies are an inspiration. You keep me going. Thank you.

All you new ladies I hope you know you are in the best group ever!:happydance:

..... except... where is Skye????:winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> ..... except... where is Skye????:winkwink:

I don't know but it's KILLING meeee!!!! C'mon Skye, quit teasing us already!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Baby4MJ said:


> ...one of my colleagues just came racing into my office while I was typing this response and shouted "It's a boy!". I had no idea what she was talking about. Apparently, her daughter who just got married last year (and who also works for my same employer and is always in this office visiting her mother) is 5 months pregnant and found out yesterday she's having a boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I had to paste on a big toothy grin and squeak out "how wonderful, congratulations, so happy for you" while trying not to burst into tears. I held it together until she left my office after going on and on about it for 10 minutes...then I cried when she left, knowing I'm going to have to deal with seeing her daughter month after month getting big and pregnant. This comes just one day after me having had to finally force myself to mail a "congratulations" card to another colleague who gave birth to a baby girl last month (it took me a month to gear up and force myself to buy and write out the card for mailing)...._*AND *_there's a _*third *_colleague, who is in the middle of a divorce, who got knocked up by her "friend with benefits" whom she doesn't even love...thank God she quit last month, because all she talked about was how depressed she was being so fat and so much bigger than the other mothers-to-be @ her ob-gyn's. So now I am spending the morning crying in my office, and dreading taking an HPT this weekend because I don't think I can handle another BFN (which it most certainly will be).

OK, so now the colleague I _finally _forced myself to mail the congratulations card to just _yesterday _just emailed me pictures of her baby girl! What the _*hell*_ is it with people throwing pregnancy in my face today?!!?:hissy:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Baby... I know..... going up for the funeral on Sunday and my HUbby's family breed like bloomin rats.... babies frikkin galore!! GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, i know for me i still miss him so very much each day. My dad's passing was not sudden, he passed away Oct 1st 08 after a 3 year battle with Renal cancer, it was horrible, he went from a 204lb built guy to a 148lb weekling in a matter of weeks, after the first surgery. His body finally gave up, we had him home for a week on hospice and it was the best week ever with him, but so very hard when he passed away at home. I know that our babies are well loved and protected by our dads, and one day soon we will have a little one of our own to hold. Thanks for sharing this!!
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss, as well. :hugs2: A friend of mine went through a similar situation with her dad, who passed just this February from cancer. She lost her mother last year as well. It doesn't matter how old we are, losing a parent is devastating. I was "Daddy's little girl" and I felt like my anchor had been clipped when he died. Not an hour goes by I don't think of him, and he'll have been gone 3 years this June 6th. Maybe our dads can get together up there with our respective brood and realize they've got an entire romper room up there...our turn now! :flower:Click to expand...

Ohhhh you and i are exactly alike, my dad was everything to me, fortunatly i still have my mom, but much as i love her, she and my sister were always close, and i was always closer to my dad. I feel so lost now without him, and i always felt like i got ripped off, my sister got married when he was healthy, me i got married and prayed he would make it to the wedding, (They gave him 6 to 8 mo to live in Oct 06 and i got married Sept 07) my sister had my niece and my dad got to love his grandchild, me he will never know my children, its just not fair. LOL, yes we should get them together, and it is definatly our turn to have some down here lol. :happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> MA just read on the graduates thread that you had a birthday 2days ago. Happy Happy Birthday to you:cake: Did you get to do anything fun?
> 
> Yes, I'm 37...Oh, I mean 29 now.:winkwink::haha: Thank you dear friend. :hugs:
> 
> We were pretty low key as I'm having a hard time sitting for a long period of time with my butt muscle being swollen from the 17P injections.:haha:
> 
> We went to lunch and then I wanted to go on a country drive and to my favorite cafe for a caffeine free mocha late with whipped cream.:thumbup:
> 
> The best news that came out of it is that my friend received a kidney and liver transplant. We're praying the organs take to her body and so far so good. We're also praying for the young woman who gave the greatest gift and left quite a legacy behind!
> 
> Padbrat, your son is very much ALIVE in heaven. WE're actually the ones in our "temporary home" and THEY are waiting for US! Someone close to me once said when my Jackson passed away that He is not LOST, we're NOT walking away from our son but we are walking TOWARD him. It's not over, we'll be holding our children when we get to heaven. THEY will know us there.
> 
> I've read a couple of books Randy Alcorns "Heaven"shares a realistic view of heaven and if our loved ones will recognize us when we get there. It's a refreshing biblical view that shares hope and truth. Realistically our children don't turn into angels but are the same little ones they were created to be...only they are "walking in the garden with Jesus". I like to think of our Jackson as being around the likes of all the women from the Bible and the Desciples learning first hand what many of us read here on earth from Gods word, I also like to think he's surrounded by his great grandmother who is loving him dearly.
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That is beautiful MA... thank you. I guess if he had survived he would have had a life of pain and torment and I would always want him to be spared that, even if it means he left a hole in my heart when he went.
> 
> The funny thing is when I was little I always said I will have boys and I never wanted girls... I guess you should be careful what you wish for.:cry:
> 
> Both my Nans, my Papa (Grandad), my Father in Law and now my Mother In Law are in heaven... my Son died mere days before my Mother In Law... so I guess she went to take care of him in heaven... now all my babies have a Nan or Grandad with them.:hugs:
> 
> I can tell ya... when we all get up to heaven and we all see our babies that is gonna be one hell of party! :hugs:
> 
> TTC and Miscarrying or losing a baby is a special kinda hell in my opinon... like MA said this hell (though she said time on Earth not hell lol) we are in is transitionary and whether we get our reward here and hold our babies or we hold our babies in heaven it doesn't matter... one day we will hold them. For those in the torment of TTC... even if you never break out of that hell here... the children you were meant to have are waiting for you:hugs:
> 
> I really hope my thoughts don't upset anyone:flower:... listen to me? I lurk for ages and then come on and write a mini essay:haha:
> 
> As always you ladies are an inspiration. You keep me going. Thank you.
> 
> All you new ladies I hope you know you are in the best group ever!:happydance:
> 
> ..... except... where is Skye????:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh this is beautiful, oh just the thought of seeing my little ones in heaven makes me smile. Sometimes i think i dont even know if they were boys or girls, if it were up to my dad they would all be girls, he loved his little girls lol. Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts, your right it is a special kind of hell we have to deal with, i keep seeing the one i went 9 weeks with, it looked like a little gummy bear, on its back with little tiny nubs for arms and legs, makes me so sad and empty to think that i could not make it grow.:cry: But i try and tell myself that that little one like the other three were just so special that God wanted them up there with him, because he loved them so much already.

OK, now i am curious, i am pretty new here but where the heck is Skye!!!! I have been checking back all day for news!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> ...one of my colleagues just came racing into my office while I was typing this response and shouted "It's a boy!". I had no idea what she was talking about. Apparently, her daughter who just got married last year (and who also works for my same employer and is always in this office visiting her mother) is 5 months pregnant and found out yesterday she's having a boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I had to paste on a big toothy grin and squeak out "how wonderful, congratulations, so happy for you" while trying not to burst into tears. I held it together until she left my office after going on and on about it for 10 minutes...then I cried when she left, knowing I'm going to have to deal with seeing her daughter month after month getting big and pregnant. This comes just one day after me having had to finally force myself to mail a "congratulations" card to another colleague who gave birth to a baby girl last month (it took me a month to gear up and force myself to buy and write out the card for mailing)...._*AND *_there's a _*third *_colleague, who is in the middle of a divorce, who got knocked up by her "friend with benefits" whom she doesn't even love...thank God she quit last month, because all she talked about was how depressed she was being so fat and so much bigger than the other mothers-to-be @ her ob-gyn's. So now I am spending the morning crying in my office, and dreading taking an HPT this weekend because I don't think I can handle another BFN (which it most certainly will be).
> 
> OK, so now the colleague I _finally _forced myself to mail the congratulations card to just _yesterday _just emailed me pictures of her baby girl! What the _*hell*_ is it with people throwing pregnancy in my face today?!!?:hissy:Click to expand...

Awwwww geeze lol, well you have to remember that they dont know your struggle, they just know their joy, just breathe it in and one day it will be you that is showing pictures lol.


----------



## Dwrgi

Baby4MJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Your right, it IS bitter sweet. We want our little ones here with us. But if they can't be, I'd rather know their safe in Heaven with a Father-God who loves them than anywhere else if I can't be with Him.
> 
> Not sure if that will help anyone who grieves their child. It will never take that pain away, but it sure helps calm the spirit when you KNOW where they are, that they are safe, they are REALLY ALIVE waiting for YOU, and that it's not the end. The chapter isn't closed and one day you'll have an ETERNITY (infinite time) to spend with the child you once let go.
> 
> I hope you find some peace in the midst of the grieving process:hugs::flower:
> 
> Thank you for this, Mommy's Angel. One of the biggest struggles I had with each miscarriage was the fear that each baby would not be able to go to heaven, but be forever suspended in purgatory (I was raised Roman Catholic and, though not practicing, it has always stayed with me that babies who are not baptized do not go to heaven). Although I do not truly believe God would ever deny a child entrance into heaven, that fear has always stuck with me. What you have said does help and provide some sense of peace (for me, anyway) :flower:
> 
> p.s. Belated Happy Birthday!Click to expand...
> 
> ...God would NOT condemn an infant to hell who can't comprehend the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> Let your mind be put to rest that HE loves you and He loves your baby. That child of yours is very much in heaven running in the garden and isn't in limbo. He's with Jesus.
> 
> If you want something to read more about it..I HIGHLY recommend "Heaven" by Randy Alcorn. So many books out there are so loopy about what happens to someone when they die. Thus far it's the more Biblically sound book I've read.:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Please forgive me for going on. This is a subject I'm passionate about. I love to share Jesus with others and in my own journey of love, loss and renewed sense of victory I've learned so much about the Love of Christ and where our children are.
> 
> Please forgive me if I affended anyone. It wasn't my intention.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much again...I have spent 2 years praying for the souls of my lost babies, torn apart by both the loss of them and the fear of what happened to their souls. One of my babies had a heartbeat that I saw and heard - he/she was alive - and I was tormented by the thought of his/her lost soul.
> 
> I am not offended in any way by what you said - I am comforted. And your reply could not have come at a better time...one of my colleagues just came racing into my office while I was typing this response and shouted "It's a boy!". I had no idea what she was talking about. Apparently, her daughter who just got married last year (and who also works for my same employer and is always in this office visiting her mother) is 5 months pregnant and found out yesterday she's having a boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I had to paste on a big toothy grin and squeak out "how wonderful, congratulations, so happy for you" while trying not to burst into tears. I held it together until she left my office after going on and on about it for 10 minutes...then I cried when she left, knowing I'm going to have to deal with seeing her daughter month after month getting big and pregnant. This comes just one day after me having had to finally force myself to mail a "congratulations" card to another colleague who gave birth to a baby girl last month (it took me a month to gear up and force myself to buy and write out the card for mailing)...._*AND *_there's a _*third *_colleague, who is in the middle of a divorce, who got knocked up by her "friend with benefits" whom she doesn't even love...thank God she quit last month, because all she talked about was how depressed she was being so fat and so much bigger than the other mothers-to-be @ her ob-gyn's. So now I am spending the morning crying in my office, and dreading taking an HPT this weekend because I don't think I can handle another BFN (which it most certainly will be).
> 
> Sorry to ramble, but everything about this morning is making me very emotional and feeling sad and confused. I actually just wanted to say "Thank you" to you for all you've said. :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Baby4MJ-just wanted to say that I completely understand your pain with regard to other people and their pregnancies. It is soooooo very difficult, and doesn't get any easier. I also know the dread of the BFN-it's almost as if when you don't know, at least you can still HOPE that you are pregnant. It's the knowing for certain that you are not, that is the worst part of it. At least we all feel the same, which gives me some comfort, and makes me realise that I'm not being selfish or unkind to others. We just have to find a way of coping with it. 

Saying that, I'm certain that we will ALL get our BFPs-perhaps it might take us longer but we will be so much better mothers for it, for ours will be truly wanted, and so loved!

Hang on in there, hun,
Lots of hugs,
A
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Awww Baby... I know..... going up for the funeral on Sunday and my HUbby's family breed like bloomin rats.... babies frikkin galore!! GRRRRRRRRRRR

Oh i know exactly what you mean, my DH's family is like rabbits, and none of them are married or even have jobs, they all live in WI on welfare!!! Some of them are not even sure of who the father is, and one of them hid her pg until she went into labor, no medical help, no doctors visits, she lied to everybody, and still she has a little girl of her own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: Christmas time for us is hell at their house. Sending you loads of :hugs: that it be an easy time for you at the funeral.:hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, i know for me i still miss him so very much each day. My dad's passing was not sudden, he passed away Oct 1st 08 after a 3 year battle with Renal cancer, it was horrible, he went from a 204lb built guy to a 148lb weekling in a matter of weeks, after the first surgery. His body finally gave up, we had him home for a week on hospice and it was the best week ever with him, but so very hard when he passed away at home. I know that our babies are well loved and protected by our dads, and one day soon we will have a little one of our own to hold. Thanks for sharing this!!
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss, as well. :hugs2: A friend of mine went through a similar situation with her dad, who passed just this February from cancer. She lost her mother last year as well. It doesn't matter how old we are, losing a parent is devastating. I was "Daddy's little girl" and I felt like my anchor had been clipped when he died. Not an hour goes by I don't think of him, and he'll have been gone 3 years this June 6th. Maybe our dads can get together up there with our respective brood and realize they've got an entire romper room up there...our turn now! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh you and i are exactly alike, my dad was everything to me, fortunatly i still have my mom, but much as i love her, she and my sister were always close, and i was always closer to my dad. I feel so lost now without him, and i always felt like i got ripped off, my sister got married when he was healthy, me i got married and prayed he would make it to the wedding, (They gave him 6 to 8 mo to live in Oct 06 and i got married Sept 07) my sister had my niece and my dad got to love his grandchild, me he will never know my children, its just not fair. LOL, yes we should get them together, and it is definatly our turn to have some down here lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

We are alike! My mom is still alive, though she lives in another state and, though I love her, our relationship has been difficult up until just a couple of years ago (she and my dad have been divorced since I was 6). I have an older brother...my dad was healthy at his wedding in 1994...DH and I had to postpone our wedding a year due to my dad falling ill in 1998 (though he did get to walk me down the aisle, albeit at a very thin 170lbs, down from his normal 215lbs)... and he was able to be the most awesome "Bompa" to both my brother's girls (6 and 8 at the time he passed), whom he adored with all his being, and they him in return. He will never know my children. My brother once mentioned to me after my dad's death that my dad was "wistful" over my never having had kids. That breaks my heart to this day. Not fair, but I'm hoping luck will turn our way soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Everybody!

Hope you are all ok? Just popped in to say hello. Just had my hair cut and coloured today and I am certain I look like Gail from Coronation Street.... that was NOT the look I was going for.....

Also, since my acu, my period has gone from two heavy days to one heavy day...... as Padbrat said, frikkin 'eck!!! 

Happy birthday Carole and belated happy birthday to Future Mommie! Hope you both had good days...

How you doing Ginger-have you tested yet??? 

Anyway, love to you all...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Just popped in to say hello. Just had my hair cut and coloured today and I am certain I look like Gail from Coronation Street.... that was NOT the look I was going for.....
> 
> Also, since my acu, my period has gone from two heavy days to one heavy day...... as Padbrat said, frikkin 'eck!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Carole and belated happy birthday to Future Mommie! Hope you both had good days...
> 
> How you doing Ginger-have you tested yet???
> 
> Anyway, love to you all...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Didn't know who "Gail from Coronation Street" was so I had to Google it...Glad I did! Thanks for giving me a laugh today - LOL! https://www.corrieblog.tv/Gail Platt misery megamix.jpg

Off to acupuncture now! It doesn't hurt (much) so here's hoping it helps! 
:hug: :dust: and :bfp:s to all!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Just popped in to say hello. Just had my hair cut and coloured today and I am certain I look like Gail from Coronation Street.... that was NOT the look I was going for.....
> 
> Also, since my acu, my period has gone from two heavy days to one heavy day...... as Padbrat said, frikkin 'eck!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Carole and belated happy birthday to Future Mommie! Hope you both had good days...
> 
> How you doing Ginger-have you tested yet???
> 
> Anyway, love to you all...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Didn't know who "Gail from Coronation Street" was so I had to Google it...Glad I did! Thanks for giving me a laugh today - LOL! https://www.corrieblog.tv/Gail Platt misery megamix.jpg
> 
> Off to acupuncture now! It doesn't hurt (much) so here's hoping it helps!
> :hug: :dust: and :bfp:s to all!!!Click to expand...

LOL, i did not know who it was either, thanks for the link, ummmmm oh my lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Hello lovely ladies

I don't know, every time I pop in here to catch up I end up crying. Poor Titi, I feel so terrible for her, life really is so unfair. 

Padbrat - I hope that knowing you had a son and the reason why he didn't make it to the outside, helps a little to heal your pain.

Dwrgi - big :hugs: to you

Carole B - Happy Birthday hunny xxx

Skye - where are you?? I really hope it's good news for you.

Lavalux - thank you for complimenting my little princess, her hair was very dark brown when she was born but is now a lighter brown. There is so much of it that I've started having to put conditioner on it as it gets really matted! I think she needs to have it trimmed really but her Daddy says no.

You are all in my thoughts and I'm sending love and :dust: to you all x


----------



## padbrat

Dwgri... you are sooo funny... Gail from Corrie?? HAHAHAHHAHHA

happy birthdays FM and Carole!! 

SKYYEEEEEEEEEEEE where are yoooooouuuuuu?????????????


----------



## gingerbread

Ok so I've been extremley bored today and fishing through other peoples threads and all and realized it was my 3month anniversary at bnb 2 days ago(no presents please:haha:) So I went back to the first day I ever posted with you girls. I realized I never even introduced myself let alone asked if I could join you ladies:dohh: I just jumped right in & am embarrassed to say I even gave advice from the get go:blush:sorry skye I believe it was to you! Countess Luann Deleseps would have my head for that class act(dont know if u girls watch real housewives of new york) I will say in my defense that I had only been to a couple of threads that had a few people here & there who would pop in & chat but nowhere that was a true "family" like you girls. You MUST'VE thought who the hell does this girl think she is(I know I thought that after reading back to march) So I have to say a great big thank you to all of you for making me feel soooo welcome and of course sweet Missy who found me in lala land with the twenty something year olds trying to find a home!! I really do love all of you girls & look forward to hearing everyones updates everyday:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Ginger... bless ya...


----------



## gingerbread

Dwrgi I havent tested today since I wasted my last one 12dpo:dohh: but Im feeling like the witch is coming. Im sitting here with haircolor on right now..ugh I think the fumes are getting to me!!!


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Dwrgi I havent tested today since I wasted my last one 12dpo:dohh: but Im feeling like the witch is coming. Im sitting here with haircolor on right now..ugh I think the fumes are getting to me!!!

LOL, yea for haircolor fumes!! They make your day more interesting dont they lol.


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Ok so I've been extremley bored today and fishing through other peoples threads and all and realized it was my 3month anniversary at bnb 2 days ago(no presents please:haha:) So I went back to the first day I ever posted with you girls. I realized I never even introduced myself let alone asked if I could join you ladies:dohh: I just jumped right in & am embarrassed to say I even gave advice from the get go:blush:sorry skye I believe it was to you! Countess Luann Deleseps would have my head for that class act(dont know if u girls watch real housewives of new york) I will say in my defense that I had only been to a couple of threads that had a few people here & there who would pop in & chat but nowhere that was a true "family" like you girls. You MUST'VE thought who the hell does this girl think she is(I know I thought that after reading back to march) So I have to say a great big thank you to all of you for making me feel soooo welcome and of course sweet Missy who found me in lala land with the twenty something year olds trying to find a home!! I really do love all of you girls & look forward to hearing everyones updates everyday:hugs:

Awww i have only been on here a short while and i already feel like a part of this family!!! Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ginger I have to totally agree with you I love it here and look forward to your updates each day, it's the first thing I do when I get to work when I actually suppose to be working.


----------



## skye2010

Hey Giiiirls,
I will be very very brief. I've been itching to get on this site for the last 3 days but just wasn't able to. I don't even know what's going on cause didn't have a chance to backtrack yet. I'm sorry I will just have aquick update before I go cause you must be wondering what become of me.

BFP :)))) Yaaaaaaay that's what happened. HHHahhahahahahaha!!!. I couldn't stand the suspense anymore. I sneaked a pee test on Monday evening around 7pm. It was a faint positive. Than after a quick meal I was planning to sit down and update. But my stomach ballooned into a size of a football all of a sudden. We had to rush into A&E cause it was really painful. They kept me in the hospital. I was indeed suffering a mild ovarian hyperstimmulation syndrome. My ovaries and abdomen swell up even more as my pregnancy hormones kicked in. There isn't much to do about mild OHSS except they kept an eye on me so that it didn't get worst. I had a scan yesterday. My right ovary was 9.5 cm and left 7.5+ fluid retention in the abdomen. Although it was the mild form of OHSS it is still very painful. Can't imagine how awful would be to have a serious one. 

The hospital staff were really lovely, I'm grateful for them for looking after me so well. They are also going to arrange my first scan. Hopefully (Praying, praying) if this baby stays with me untill it's ready to come I can have it in that hospital.

I have missed you a lot but the reception on my bed was awful. I briefly read there is some bad news about Titi. I hope it's not what I think it might be :'( I will read everything tomoroow and write a proper message.

Night night for now. xxxxxxx


----------



## gingerbread

OMG SKYE!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::dance::wohoo::wohoo: Happy doesnt even express how I feel for you right now! CONGRATULATIONS:juggle::juggle::fool::fool::headspin::headspin:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I KNEW IT!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Take good care of yourself - glad you went to A&E right away. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


YAY SKYE!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Hey Giiiirls,
> I will be very very brief. I've been itching to get on this site for the last 3 days but just wasn't able to. I don't even know what's going on cause didn't have a chance to backtrack yet. I'm sorry I will just have aquick update before I go cause you must be wondering what become of me.
> 
> BFP :)))) Yaaaaaaay that's what happened. HHHahhahahahahaha!!!. I couldn't stand the suspense anymore. I sneaked a pee test on Monday evening around 7pm. It was a faint positive. Than after a quick meal I was planning to sit down and update. But my stomach ballooned into a size of a football all of a sudden. We had to rush into A&E cause it was really painful. They kept me in the hospital. I was indeed suffering a mild ovarian hyperstimmulation syndrome. My ovaries and abdomen swell up even more as my pregnancy hormones kicked in. There isn't much to do about mild OHSS except they kept an eye on me so that it didn't get worst. I had a scan yesterday. My right ovary was 9.5 cm and left 7.5+ fluid retention in the abdomen. Although it was the mild form of OHSS it is still very painful. Can't imagine how awful would be to have a serious one.
> 
> The hospital staff were really lovely, I'm grateful for them for looking after me so well. They are also going to arrange my first scan. Hopefully (Praying, praying) if this baby stays with me untill it's ready to come I can have it in that hospital.
> 
> I have missed you a lot but the reception on my bed was awful. I briefly read there is some bad news about Titi. I hope it's not what I think it might be :'( I will read everything tomoroow and write a proper message.
> 
> Night night for now. xxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance: yea wonderful news, well about the BFP, not the hyperstimulation, owwwwie. Congrats, i am so happy for you, send you all kinds of sticky things!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hey Giiiirls,
> I will be very very brief. I've been itching to get on this site for the last 3 days but just wasn't able to. I don't even know what's going on cause didn't have a chance to backtrack yet. I'm sorry I will just have aquick update before I go cause you must be wondering what become of me.
> 
> BFP :)))) Yaaaaaaay that's what happened. HHHahhahahahahaha!!!. I couldn't stand the suspense anymore. I sneaked a pee test on Monday evening around 7pm. It was a faint positive. Than after a quick meal I was planning to sit down and update. But my stomach ballooned into a size of a football all of a sudden. We had to rush into A&E cause it was really painful. They kept me in the hospital. I was indeed suffering a mild ovarian hyperstimmulation syndrome. My ovaries and abdomen swell up even more as my pregnancy hormones kicked in. There isn't much to do about mild OHSS except they kept an eye on me so that it didn't get worst. I had a scan yesterday. My right ovary was 9.5 cm and left 7.5+ fluid retention in the abdomen. Although it was the mild form of OHSS it is still very painful. Can't imagine how awful would be to have a serious one.
> 
> The hospital staff were really lovely, I'm grateful for them for looking after me so well. They are also going to arrange my first scan. Hopefully (Praying, praying) if this baby stays with me untill it's ready to come I can have it in that hospital.
> 
> I have missed you a lot but the reception on my bed was awful. I briefly read there is some bad news about Titi. I hope it's not what I think it might be :'( I will read everything tomoroow and write a proper message.
> 
> Night night for now. xxxxxxx

WTG:happydance: I told you!! Everyone I know has hyperstimmed on a good cycle. I knew it! I was afraid to get your hopes up, but I knew it:happydance::cry: Praise God for answered prayer. 

I continue to pray for the rest of you. I KNOW this won't be the last bfp in here.:thumbup::happydance::winkwink: We're keeping the "Graduates" thread HOT for you all. Can't WAIT for everyone to get in there.

Congrats Skye:hugs::kiss::flower:

P.S., wondering with all that bloating if you'll end up with twins. My friend has had two cycles back to back with twins. It'll be interesting dear friend!


----------



## lavalux

woo hoo SKYE! A chance to used my emoticons I've been saving for your good news! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is so inspiring! I can't tell you how overjoyed I am for you! You truly deserve this. I know that the pain must be difficult but it is for such a good reason and it sounds like you are being well taken care of! :hugs:

Thanks for popping in to update us. We were all thinking of you! :flower:

Now, keep lots of positive thoughts flowing about the :baby: you've been blest with and keep us posted on those ovaries! :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

labrat44 said:


> Thanks, that's very useful information. I would like the name of your RE, and the urologist we saw was general, but did reversals, just not the more complicated type that we'd need. He suggested someone in Indy, who is the one you know there? I wouldn't mind too much going to Indy, it's a little farther, but a much nicer drive! especially if it was only a few time, not every week. I will look into the HSG.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!

Hey Labrat - I tried to PM you the info but you can't receive a PM yet because you're new and haven't made enough posts! :dohh: I think you need 10 posts before you can do PMs. I don't want to post that info out here because this is a totally public forum - you don't even have to be a member to read it. So I'll keep an eye on your post count and send it to you as soon as I can. (Or remind me next week sometime, because chances are I'll just forget by then. :dohh: )


----------



## labrat44

Thanks, HappyAuntie, I guess I'll just have to post more! 

Congrats, Skye!


----------



## luvmydoggies

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! SKYE!!!!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:


----------



## redredwinelov

Hello Everyone,

I recently, stumble across this forum in search of people that are over 35 and TTC. I'm 37, my DH is 42 and we've been married 11 years. He was divorced with two beautiful girls that I helped raised at quite a young age (5 & 7). But I always wanted one of my own. My husband knew this from day one, but it has been a struggle to get on the same page. It seemed like our life was all about his girls, work and dealing with a horrible ex-wife. I have had many tears over not having a baby. I have been very depressed through the years and our marriage has struggled. But, last Nov. we talked and knew that this is now the time. We were both at a place in our marriage where we felt comfortable about bringing a new life into this world. Of course I was excited and ready. I got an app on my phone to chart my AFs and when I would O. The first 3 months nothing. My husband started to hate the idea of forcing the BD. He became distant. So the last couple of months didn't even count. I am now ready to take control and I needed help. I really had no idea what I was doing. I found forums that explained better about charting and checking my temps. I'm also going to the Dr. tomorrow and hope to get more answers.

I do have a question for those who have had a baby before. Did you have any symptoms prior to when your normally should of started? And did it feel like regular PMS symptoms or different? I just don't know what to expect. Also, today I have felt horrible. This morning I had slight cramping, major bloating, headaches and kind of sick to my stomach. My breast haven't hurt at all. Usually they do at this time. According to my schedule my AF should be here in 4 days, so does this just sound like PMS. I'm sure it is.

Anyways, any advice you have is greatly appreciated.

Jennifer
"Baby dust":baby:


----------



## HappyAuntie

redredwinelov said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently, stumble across this forum in search of people that are over 35 and TTC. I'm 37, my DH is 42 and we've been married 11 years. He was divorced with two beautiful girls that I helped raised at quite a young age (5 & 7). But I always wanted one of my own. My husband knew this from day one, but it has been a struggle to get on the same page. It seemed like our life was all about his girls, work and dealing with a horrible ex-wife. I have had many tears over not having a baby. I have been very depressed through the years and our marriage has struggled. But, last Nov. we talked and knew that this is now the time. We were both at a place in our marriage where we felt comfortable about bringing a new life into this world. Of course I was excited and ready. I got an app on my phone to chart my AFs and when I would O. The first 3 months nothing. My husband started to hate the idea of forcing the BD. He became distant. So the last couple of months didn't even count. I am now ready to take control and I needed help. I really had no idea what I was doing. I found forums that explained better about charting and checking my temps. I'm also going to the Dr. tomorrow and hope to get more answers.
> 
> I do have a question for those who have had a baby before. Did you have any symptoms prior to when your normally should of started? And did it feel like regular PMS symptoms or different? I just don't know what to expect. Also, today I have felt horrible. This morning I had slight cramping, major bloating, headaches and kind of sick to my stomach. My breast haven't hurt at all. Usually they do at this time. According to my schedule my AF should be here in 4 days, so does this just sound like PMS. I'm sure it is.
> 
> Anyways, any advice you have is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jennifer
> "Baby dust":baby:

I'm sorry you're having a hard time, Jennifer, but I don't think this thread is the quite right place for your question - everyone in here is trying for their 1st child, so none of us here have had a baby before. Try going into the main TTC over 35 area by clicking here  and then post your question by clicking the "New Thread" button on the left toward the top. I'm sure someone will be able to help you there.

I've been pregnant twice (and miscarried twice) and all I can tell you was each one felt completely different - especially before AF is due, there really is no "normal" for what a pregnancy would feel like. Have you done an HPT yet?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

redredwinelov said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently, stumble across this forum in search of people that are over 35 and TTC. I'm 37, my DH is 42 and we've been married 11 years. He was divorced with two beautiful girls that I helped raised at quite a young age (5 & 7). But I always wanted one of my own. My husband knew this from day one, but it has been a struggle to get on the same page. It seemed like our life was all about his girls, work and dealing with a horrible ex-wife. I have had many tears over not having a baby. I have been very depressed through the years and our marriage has struggled. But, last Nov. we talked and knew that this is now the time. We were both at a place in our marriage where we felt comfortable about bringing a new life into this world. Of course I was excited and ready. I got an app on my phone to chart my AFs and when I would O. The first 3 months nothing. My husband started to hate the idea of forcing the BD. He became distant. So the last couple of months didn't even count. I am now ready to take control and I needed help. I really had no idea what I was doing. I found forums that explained better about charting and checking my temps. I'm also going to the Dr. tomorrow and hope to get more answers.
> 
> I do have a question for those who have had a baby before. Did you have any symptoms prior to when your normally should of started? And did it feel like regular PMS symptoms or different? I just don't know what to expect. Also, today I have felt horrible. This morning I had slight cramping, major bloating, headaches and kind of sick to my stomach. My breast haven't hurt at all. Usually they do at this time. According to my schedule my AF should be here in 4 days, so does this just sound like PMS. I'm sure it is.
> 
> Anyways, any advice you have is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jennifer
> "Baby dust":baby:

Hi Jennifer, HA is right that many in here are trying for their first child so many haven't had that experience of a prior pregnancy with exception to those who've m/c. 

I can share my own experience but I'm not sure if it will be as helpful. I have PCOS so I didn't get a period on my own very often. In fact, when I found out I was pregnant the first time, I hadn't had a period but had to have o'd at some point. I would say you get similar symptoms to AF, I had lower back cramps last time and this time, my boobs were sensitive, my sense of smell was highly sensitive. All things that are similar to a regular cycle. You just tend to feel...Well, different.

I think the only way to really know is to wait and see if AF comes. If she doesn't, Test for a few days. 

Have you thought about moving forward with fertilty? Seeing a Reproductive Endochrinologist can help you achieve pregnancy and also help you understand symptoms and what to expect. 

HA is right though, if you need more input from those who've been pregnant, the link she provided would help a great deal more. But as far as your journey. The women in this forum are here during your fertility journey as they've been through many different treatment scenareo's from natural to IVF.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## lynnb

Congrats Skye, so happy for you:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo:

Skye, huge congratulations!! Really hoping for a sticky and healthy bean.

Sat here crying with happiness for you.

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats Skye,that is awesome news,well done :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Dwrgi I havent tested today since I wasted my last one 12dpo:dohh: but Im feeling like the witch is coming. Im sitting here with haircolor on right now..ugh I think the fumes are getting to me!!!

I think I may go back and join you and start dyeing my own hair red again. It cost a packet yesterday and, like I said, I look a bit like the frumpiest woman on British TV-blinking Gail Platt..... Aaarggghhhhhhhh.

Sorry to hear about the witch...I hate her more than my hair....

Hope the fumes have subsided, and that you have a good weekend! Yeeehaw! It's Friday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Hey Giiiirls,
> I will be very very brief. I've been itching to get on this site for the last 3 days but just wasn't able to. I don't even know what's going on cause didn't have a chance to backtrack yet. I'm sorry I will just have aquick update before I go cause you must be wondering what become of me.
> 
> BFP :)))) Yaaaaaaay that's what happened. HHHahhahahahahaha!!!. I couldn't stand the suspense anymore. I sneaked a pee test on Monday evening around 7pm. It was a faint positive. Than after a quick meal I was planning to sit down and update. But my stomach ballooned into a size of a football all of a sudden. We had to rush into A&E cause it was really painful. They kept me in the hospital. I was indeed suffering a mild ovarian hyperstimmulation syndrome. My ovaries and abdomen swell up even more as my pregnancy hormones kicked in. There isn't much to do about mild OHSS except they kept an eye on me so that it didn't get worst. I had a scan yesterday. My right ovary was 9.5 cm and left 7.5+ fluid retention in the abdomen. Although it was the mild form of OHSS it is still very painful. Can't imagine how awful would be to have a serious one.
> 
> The hospital staff were really lovely, I'm grateful for them for looking after me so well. They are also going to arrange my first scan. Hopefully (Praying, praying) if this baby stays with me untill it's ready to come I can have it in that hospital.
> 
> I have missed you a lot but the reception on my bed was awful. I briefly read there is some bad news about Titi. I hope it's not what I think it might be :'( I will read everything tomoroow and write a proper message.
> 
> Night night for now. xxxxxxx

Congratulations Skye!  This is FANTASTIC news!!! A little miracle has happened!!!! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you that I can feel the tears in my eyes! Brilliant brilliant brilliant!

Take it easy now hunni, lots of rest and relaxation and lots of TLC from Mr Skye!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Skye - I am so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## missyt

gingerbread said:


> Ok so I've been extremley bored today and fishing through other peoples threads and all and realized it was my 3month anniversary at bnb 2 days ago(no presents please:haha:) So I went back to the first day I ever posted with you girls. I realized I never even introduced myself let alone asked if I could join you ladies:dohh: I just jumped right in & am embarrassed to say I even gave advice from the get go:blush:sorry skye I believe it was to you! Countess Luann Deleseps would have my head for that class act(dont know if u girls watch real housewives of new york) I will say in my defense that I had only been to a couple of threads that had a few people here & there who would pop in & chat but nowhere that was a true "family" like you girls. You MUST'VE thought who the hell does this girl think she is(I know I thought that after reading back to march) So I have to say a great big thank you to all of you for making me feel soooo welcome and of course sweet Missy who found me in lala land with the twenty something year olds trying to find a home!! I really do love all of you girls & look forward to hearing everyones updates everyday:hugs:

Ginger, when I saw you out there I knew you belonged with us! So glad you came over to this thread!:hugs:


----------



## missyt

onmymind17 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Awww Baby... I know..... going up for the funeral on Sunday and my HUbby's family breed like bloomin rats.... babies frikkin galore!! GRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Oh i know exactly what you mean, my DH's family is like rabbits, and none of them are married or even have jobs, they all live in WI on welfare!!! Some of them are not even sure of who the father is, and one of them hid her pg until she went into labor, no medical help, no doctors visits, she lied to everybody, and still she has a little girl of her own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: Christmas time for us is hell at their house. Sending you loads of :hugs: that it be an easy time for you at the funeral.:hugs:Click to expand...

DH's family is almost the same. One of his sisters has 4 kids! The other has 2 but she got pregnant at 19. Then they have a cousin that lives down the road that has 2. Not to mention DH is one of 5! I feel so left out when I go up there for events. We usually have my stepson with us but they always seem to have to bring up his mother at least once or twice. One time my MIL brought up how the grandfather was so interested in stepson because he is the only boy carrying on the family name. That made me feel like crap because I feel like I don't rate as high as DH's ex because I haven't bore her a grandchild. Ugh!


----------



## missyt

Oh, Skye!!!! I am so happy for you! I got a tear in my eye reading your post! Yayyyyyyy! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Ginger,
So glad you found this thread too and way to go Missyt for recruiting her! :) 

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a happy relaxing weekend!


----------



## twinkle1975

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohooo!!! Fantastic news Skye!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

skye-:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/

So thrilled for you, I can't wait to find out how many babies are in there!!!!


----------



## missyt

AF arrived yesterday so I made my appointment for my day 3 bw tomorrow. This will be my 4th IUI.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> AF arrived yesterday so I made my appointment for my day 3 bw tomorrow. This will be my 4th IUI.

Sending you big :hugs: Missy. :kiss:


----------



## Baby4MJ

gingerbread said:


> OMG SKYE!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::dance::wohoo::wohoo: Happy doesnt even express how I feel for you right now! CONGRATULATIONS:juggle::juggle::fool::fool::headspin::headspin:

I second that emotion! So So SO happy for you! *WOOT! WOOT!WOOT! WOOT!*


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Awww Baby... I know..... going up for the funeral on Sunday and my HUbby's family breed like bloomin rats.... babies frikkin galore!! GRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Oh i know exactly what you mean, my DH's family is like rabbits, and none of them are married or even have jobs, they all live in WI on welfare!!! Some of them are not even sure of who the father is, and one of them hid her pg until she went into labor, no medical help, no doctors visits, she lied to everybody, and still she has a little girl of her own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: Christmas time for us is hell at their house. Sending you loads of :hugs: that it be an easy time for you at the funeral.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH's family is almost the same. One of his sisters has 4 kids! The other has 2 but she got pregnant at 19. Then they have a cousin that lives down the road that has 2. Not to mention DH is one of 5! I feel so left out when I go up there for events. We usually have my stepson with us but they always seem to have to bring up his mother at least once or twice. One time my MIL brought up how the grandfather was so interested in stepson because he is the only boy carrying on the family name. That made me feel like crap because I feel like I don't rate as high as DH's ex because I haven't bore her a grandchild. Ugh!Click to expand...

Oh how rude, you poor thing, i at least dont have to deal with that, the elders in the family think that all these kids are stupid, and they are so upset that none of them are married, so i dont have to deal with nasty comments, dont you ever feel like crap about that, its not your fault!!!! Let them say what they want, your going to have a baby for you and your dh, not the grandparents, and when it happens, yes i say when, then you will proudly hold YOUR child in your arms. Sorry honey, thats just not fair of them, you want me to go over and beat them up for you? :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> AF arrived yesterday so I made my appointment for my day 3 bw tomorrow. This will be my 4th IUI.

:hugs:sorry about stupid AF, i will keep my fingers crossed that this IUI works!!!


----------



## redredwinelov

Thanks everyone for the advice, but I would like to stay here too. I'm new at this and would love the support. I just was curious if anyone knew the answers to my questions. But I go to the doctor today, so we will see what happens.

Also, CONGRATS SKYE!!!

And... Baby Dust to Everyone!

Jennifer


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies, still no af for me, weird, i am normally a 25 day cycle, she should have been here wed, now its friday and nothing, i feel like it will be here, but not even a spot yet. I tested on sunday, it was BFN, i am afraid to waste a test now, i know as soon as i take it she will show up lol.


----------



## redredwinelov

I will cross my fingers and toes for you. 

Jennifer


----------



## onmymind17

redredwinelov said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, but I would like to stay here too. I'm new at this and would love the support. I just was curious if anyone knew the answers to my questions. But I go to the doctor today, so we will see what happens.
> 
> Also, CONGRATS SKYE!!!
> 
> And... Baby Dust to Everyone!
> 
> Jennifer

Of course you can stay here, welcome, unfortunatly we cant answer many questions about being pg, but we will try to help whenever we can, i myself have been pg 4 times, but sadly have lost all of them, so i am still trying for my first one. I will help you any way i can.


----------



## onmymind17

redredwinelov said:


> I will cross my fingers and toes for you.
> 
> Jennifer

Awwww thanks, i am not holding out much hope, just not sure where she is lol. It would be a total shock if it turned into a bfp thats for sure lol.


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Skye :)


----------



## labrat44

I just finished reading the 'twins anyone' thread - interesting stuff! I've told my DH that since I'm only getting one pg (probably) that it'll have to be twins, cuz I want 2. Mostly I say that to see the look on his face! He's gotten used to it now, so I start mentioning triplets.....


----------



## Baby4MJ

:hi:


onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies, still no af for me, weird, i am normally a 25 day cycle, she should have been here wed, now its friday and nothing, i feel like it will be here, but not even a spot yet. I tested on sunday, it was BFN, i am afraid to waste a test now, i know as soon as i take it she will show up lol.

You and I are just about floating in the same boat.:boat: I am normally a 25-day cycle so the :witch: should've landed today (CD26)...aside from a bit of low-grade crampiness and lower abdominal gurgling on and off all week, no sign of her yet. I haven't tested, and don't want to get my hopes up because the progesterone I'm on always delays AF, so I think I'll just wait until Sunday or Monday morning to test. I only have 2 tests left from the last round of BFN tests, so like you I don't want to waste them because dimes to doughnuts AF will show her ugly mug soon as I POS. The ovulation calendar I use at babymed.com indicates that, if pregnant, 95% of tests will show positive by May 16, so may as well wait. Pretty used to waiting by now anyway! :wacko:


----------



## Baby4MJ

labrat44 said:


> I just finished reading the 'twins anyone' thread - interesting stuff! I've told my DH that since I'm only getting one pg (probably) that it'll have to be twins, cuz I want 2. Mostly I say that to see the look on his face! He's gotten used to it now, so I start mentioning triplets.....

I said the same thing to my DH...I want 2 so it's either gotta be twins or Irish twins. He goes into a blind panic at the mention of triplets, so I keep my lip zipped about that now :winkwink: LOL


----------



## labrat44

Baby4MJ said:


> labrat44 said:
> 
> 
> I just finished reading the 'twins anyone' thread - interesting stuff! I've told my DH that since I'm only getting one pg (probably) that it'll have to be twins, cuz I want 2. Mostly I say that to see the look on his face! He's gotten used to it now, so I start mentioning triplets.....
> 
> I said the same thing to my DH...I want 2 so it's either gotta be twins or Irish twins. He goes into a blind panic at the mention of triplets, so I keep my lip zipped about that now :winkwink: LOLClick to expand...

Baby4mj: lol! mine is scared of multiples, so I won't tell him about eating yams, and that twins are more likely for older moms.... he's pretty used to me joking around, but I think he's worried I'm not really joking! 

The funny thing is that the prof in the office next to mine, and the one that was in my office before me both have twins! :haha: maybe it's a location thing? They are both male profs, though, so I don't think they had anything to do with it! We'll see!


----------



## padbrat

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Skye!!!

I am so thrilled for you chick! That is seriously the best news I have had for nearly 2 months!! I am made up for you hun!! xxx

hey Redwine... guess what I am drinking... it's Friday.. I am celebrating Skye's good news and drinking red wine for her! hahahaha

I have been pregnant with 5 babies (but am still waiting for one of them to stay with me) and each one has been different... the only thing that is constant for me in all of them... but not for others women is excrutiatingly sore boobs... and I get that as my first symptom every time.

As I said don't rely on that as every woman and every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Baby4MJ

labrat44 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> labrat44 said:
> 
> 
> I just finished reading the 'twins anyone' thread - interesting stuff! I've told my DH that since I'm only getting one pg (probably) that it'll have to be twins, cuz I want 2. Mostly I say that to see the look on his face! He's gotten used to it now, so I start mentioning triplets.....
> 
> I said the same thing to my DH...I want 2 so it's either gotta be twins or Irish twins. He goes into a blind panic at the mention of triplets, so I keep my lip zipped about that now :winkwink: LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Baby4mj: lol! mine is scared of multiples, so I won't tell him about eating yams, and that twins are more likely for older moms.... he's pretty used to me joking around, but I think he's worried I'm not really joking!
> 
> The funny thing is that the prof in the office next to mine, and the one that was in my office before me both have twins! :haha: maybe it's a location thing? They are both male profs, though, so I don't think they had anything to do with it! We'll see!Click to expand...

My DH feels he has a right to panic because twins run rampant in my family, and no one on either side has had twins since my maternal uncle had my twin cousins 46 years ago! My paternal grandmother is a twin, she also had a set of twin sisters, and she gave birth to my twin aunts and, as I mentioned, my maternal uncle has twin daughters. I'm not sure who carries the "twin gene" the man or the woman? If it's the man, then maybe those naughty profs have something to do with it after all. LOL...

Do you mind me asking if you're TTC naturally (no drugs, IUI or IVF)? We were doing fertility meds and IUI (all BFNs - taking a break from that now), so with my family history and the increased chance of multiples with meds, my poor DH was really breaking into a cold sweat! Now I know why there are no longer any sweet potatoes allowed in the house...lol


----------



## padbrat

My second pregnancy was twins... and they don't run in either mine or my Hubby's family. Doc said it was because I was 'of an advanced maternal age so my body decided to buy one and get one free' hahahahha


----------



## labrat44

It seems to be that the woman just releases two eggs, and not really the man at all, but if there is a twin gene, then either could carry it.. dunno! I was warned by both of them when I started here that twins were popular....

DH had a vasectomy 18 years ago, so that is most likely the main reason we're not pg. We haven't decided yet what we'll do to get around that, but GIFT is seeming pretty 'natural' and straightforward. We've also talked about reversal, but that has a low chance of success. the drs we've talked to are pushing IVF as the most reliable way to get a baby, but we have concerns (extra embryos, cost, time, cost,,,,), so we're still looking into things. 

I do like the idea of a two-fer-one deal, though!


----------



## HappyAuntie

redredwinelov said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, but I would like to stay here too. I'm new at this and would love the support. I just was curious if anyone knew the answers to my questions. But I go to the doctor today, so we will see what happens.
> 
> Also, CONGRATS SKYE!!!
> 
> And... Baby Dust to Everyone!
> 
> Jennifer

Of course you can stay! :thumbup: Let us know what the dr has to say. :hugs:

As for twins, I have totally had the same thought. When we first started ttc I was 35 and we had enough time for two. Now I'm 37 (almost 38) and if we want two, it will almost have to be twins or Irish twins... which is one reason why I wasn't so concerned with the risk of multiples when we started the drugs and IUIs. But really, at this point, I'll take what I can get. If we have an only child, we'll just work hard to help him/her foster a strong relationship with his/her cousins. 

And as for twins running in families, it's thru the female line, it's fraternal twins only, and it's just a tendency to release more than one egg/month - as far as I know, there's no actual "twin gene" that gets passed along. Fraternal twins are also more likely as you age because your body starts going all wonky and spits out multiple eggs, regardless of whether or not anyone in your family has ever had twins. (I have a friend who had her twins naturally at 41 - she went to the dr thinking she'd hit early menopause!) Identical twins are a completely random event that happens when one fertilized egg splits into two very early on in the embryonic stage.

Padbrat, I will be drinking lots of red wine tonight! :wine: DH's boss's boss is taking us out for a fancy dinner tonight to celebrate DH's 15 years at the company. Enjoying a nice Malbec is one of the BEST things about being on a break!! :haha: off to my closet to choose a proper outfit for dinner with the boss....


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> As for twins, I have totally had the same thought. When we first started ttc I was 35 and we had enough time for two. Now I'm 37 (almost 38) and if we want two, it will almost have to be twins or Irish twins... which is one reason why I wasn't so concerned with the risk of multiples when we started the drugs and IUIs. But really, at this point, I'll take what I can get. If we have an only child, we'll just work hard to help him/her foster a strong relationship with his/her cousins.

My older brother used to give me the "twin whammy", since I was the last holdout with no kids and we had so many twins in our family. I used to run screaming in my late 20s/early 30s...if only I had known then what I know now. Now at 39 with 2 years of no luck, I pretty much am wishing for twins, but will also take whatever I can get. I mean, my DH is an only child and he pretty much totally rocks (if I do say so myself in my totally unbiased opinion :winkwink:...LOL). So I certainly will not be shedding any tears if we get a singleton. I'll more likely pass out from shock and then surgically attach the kid to my hip so he/she never ever leaves me..lol


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> :hi:
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, still no af for me, weird, i am normally a 25 day cycle, she should have been here wed, now its friday and nothing, i feel like it will be here, but not even a spot yet. I tested on sunday, it was BFN, i am afraid to waste a test now, i know as soon as i take it she will show up lol.
> 
> You and I are just about floating in the same boat.:boat: I am normally a 25-day cycle so the :witch: should've landed today (CD26)...aside from a bit of low-grade crampiness and lower abdominal gurgling on and off all week, no sign of her yet. I haven't tested, and don't want to get my hopes up because the progesterone I'm on always delays AF, so I think I'll just wait until Sunday or Monday morning to test. I only have 2 tests left from the last round of BFN tests, so like you I don't want to waste them because dimes to doughnuts AF will show her ugly mug soon as I POS. The ovulation calendar I use at babymed.com indicates that, if pregnant, 95% of tests will show positive by May 16, so may as well wait. Pretty used to waiting by now anyway! :wacko:Click to expand...

I will keep my fighers crossed for you!!!! I am not on progesterone, and i have had it where she was a day late, but never two days late. I have a bit of campiness, and my lower back is hurting today, the one werid thing for me is i am so warm, i am constantly sweating these past few days, its driving me nuts, normally i get that a day before af, and then it goes away, this time i am still like a blast furnace. The reason i am not getting excited is i checked my cervix and to me it seems firm and open, i dont know though maybe i am wrong, normally i will check it and i can tell the firmness but never if its open lol. I will wait until tonight, if nothing then i will test, i dont really think i am pg, but just in case i would not want to mess something up. It would be funny that the one time i was like it wont happen, would be when it does lol. Sending you tons of :dust::dust:


----------



## onmymind17

I would love to have twins!!! I really want two children, and twins would be great, lets face it i am running out of time here lol. Although i say that now, when i have two of them screaming at night it might be a different story, of course never having had a baby what difference do i know lol. I did have a dream that i had triplets, the funny thing was they were easter eggs, and i could see my babies in the eggs, they were all decorated pretty and the babies were in the middle lol.


----------



## Tititimes2

skye- Sooo happy for you. Wishing you only happy moments ahead and a H&H nine months. :flower:


----------



## missyt

Onmymind, thanks for your words! They make me feel better. You are right, we are having this baby for us. I just hope it happens soon for both of us!

Jennifer, I hope you do stay. We have a lot in common. I'm 37 as well and DH has a child from a previous marriage. I have had to help raise him and deal with the ex too. One of the biggest challenges for me and TTC is being with someone who already has a child. My thoughtless SIL made a stupid comment last year that we know DH isn't the problem because he already has a child. I wanted to hit her and when I see her to this day, I still think of her stupid comment. You should definately stick around here. Nikki Leigh, who is on here, has a stepchild too. She makes me feel like I'm not alone on that. The best thing about all the ladies on here is that they all make you feel like you aren't alone.

Labrat, padrat and MJ I'm having red wine this weekend too. My fave! AF is here so no point in worrying about being pg.


----------



## missyt

Oops, maybe I'm getting the wine mixed up with the twins. Anyway, I want twins too!


----------



## Tititimes2

Just wanted to say thanks to all my friends here on TTC 1st 35+ and the 
Graduates thread for your kind words and prayers. Just trying to work through it all hour by hour, day by day.

But I am still here hoping and praying for all your BFPs and the arrivals of those beautiful bouncing babies on the Graduates thread.

Much love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Titi...huge :hugs: hun.

I am really so very sorry. Be kind to yourself and your OH

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Titi, my heart is just breaking for you. :hugs: I'm happy to see you posting and yet so sad you're back over here.... Like Never said, take good care of yourself.... Much much love and hugs to you.


----------



## missyt

Tititimes2 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all my friends here on TTC 1st 35+ and the
> Graduates thread for your kind words and prayers. Just trying to work through it all hour by hour, day by day.
> 
> But I am still here hoping and praying for all your BFPs and the arrivals of those beautiful bouncing babies on the Graduates thread.
> 
> Much love to you all :hugs:

Titi, remember we are always here for you if you have anything you need to talk about. You are in my prayers. Big hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, still no af for me, weird, i am normally a 25 day cycle, she should have been here wed, now its friday and nothing, i feel like it will be here, but not even a spot yet. I tested on sunday, it was BFN, i am afraid to waste a test now, i know as soon as i take it she will show up lol.
> 
> You and I are just about floating in the same boat.:boat: I am normally a 25-day cycle so the :witch: should've landed today (CD26)...aside from a bit of low-grade crampiness and lower abdominal gurgling on and off all week, no sign of her yet. I haven't tested, and don't want to get my hopes up because the progesterone I'm on always delays AF, so I think I'll just wait until Sunday or Monday morning to test. I only have 2 tests left from the last round of BFN tests, so like you I don't want to waste them because dimes to doughnuts AF will show her ugly mug soon as I POS. The ovulation calendar I use at babymed.com indicates that, if pregnant, 95% of tests will show positive by May 16, so may as well wait. Pretty used to waiting by now anyway! :wacko: Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fighers crossed for you!!!! I am not on progesterone, and i have had it where she was a day late, but never two days late. I have a bit of campiness, and my lower back is hurting today, the one werid thing for me is i am so warm, i am constantly sweating these past few days, its driving me nuts, normally i get that a day before af, and then it goes away, this time i am still like a blast furnace. The reason i am not getting excited is i checked my cervix and to me it seems firm and open, i dont know though maybe i am wrong, normally i will check it and i can tell the firmness but never if its open lol. I will wait until tonight, if nothing then i will test, i dont really think i am pg, but just in case i would not want to mess something up. It would be funny that the one time i was like it wont happen, would be when it does lol. Sending you tons of :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Re: the sweating...me too!! I've been waking up in the middle of the night all week, boiling hot, but when I look over at DH, he's all snuggled into the covers, sleeping and comfortable as can be. Just yesterday I was complaining to my acupuncturist about it. For me, though, it could be the progesterone suppositories...or the Chinese herb protocol he has me on. Now he wants me to keep a "hot flash" journal :dohh: so he can figure out what's going on. HappyHappyJoyJoy. For *you* though.....hmmmmm :-k...it could just be (I won't say it so as not to jinx anything! :shhh:). Just know that I have every crossable body part crossed for you [-o&lt; (eyes included, which is making it difficult to read what I'm typing :haha:). 

I have no idea how to tell what my cervix is doing, despite being "up there" all the time with those blasted progesterone suppositories. :sick:

I'll be on pins and needles waiting to hear your test results! Keep us all posted! Dust, Dust and more *DUST *to you for a :bfp:!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Tititi- Sending Hugs your way!!!!!!

Missyt- Love the your pic!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Tititimes2 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all my friends here on TTC 1st 35+ and the
> Graduates thread for your kind words and prayers. Just trying to work through it all hour by hour, day by day.
> 
> But I am still here hoping and praying for all your BFPs and the arrivals of those beautiful bouncing babies on the Graduates thread.
> 
> Much love to you all :hugs:


My heart is broken for you and my prayers are with you.:sadangel: You are strong, but God will carry you through (and so will we!) when you feel you can't stand on your own. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Titi, I am so sorry I just found out about your heartbreaking news. :cry: I am really sad that you had this happening to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Can't give you enough hugs. Thank you for being so kind and wishing me well when you are going through such a difficult time. Sweetie I hope God be with you and give you all the strength and patience you and your husband needs to go through it. :hugs: I will be praying for you and your little babies soul. :hugs::hugs:

Girls, I missed you all and will write a nice long message tomorow.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies! I know some wanted updates to todays appointment.

Came back from our scan and Dr. appointment. Good news is baby is doing well! The head measurements were good, and all the other organs and such were on target. We're scheduled for an echocardiogram for the baby which is a common thing to do with babies of Diabetic mommies but as far as she could tell the baby's heart was doing fine. They just couldn't see all of it because of the way the baby was positioned.

My cervical length went down YET again to 32 with slight funneling this time which ISN'T a good sign. :wacko: I almost landed in the hospital today to keep an eye on it, but the Dr. said "*A normal closed cervical length is a good indicator of a normal positive outcome."* Meaning it's at 32 right now and it won't be ABNORMAL until it gets to 25 before they'll actually follow through with a cerclage stitch. The fact that it's funneling doesn't matter to them because the cervix is still closed (which IS good, but this is a typical sign of IC)

So I'm going in WEEKLY now for internal scans of the cervical length to watch but I'm NOT HAPPY! In fact, if I lose this baby because of them, I'm out for blood! I already lost one under their practice and the Dr. I actually like is under her peers who are the ones that dictate the time of cerclaging and they refuse to do preventative unless they see an actual problem. 

I DID find out the gender though. This is all so bitter-sweet for me. I want to shout it to the world what we're having and yet...I'm afriad of losing this one now too.:cry: It's just a waiting game and while I have more intervention than I had with our son Jackson jeffrey, The Dr.'s in this state take a conservative approach to stitching the cervix because they're aren't sure what causes what...if Incompetant cervix causes Preterm Labor or vise versa. :wacko: They'd rather take the more conservative and less invasive approach.

So on with the gender: For those not interested I hid it with a spoiler for sensitivity reasons. I'm also taking the sonogram pic of the facial features out and will add this whole post to my journal if anyone wants to see the actual sonogram pic.



Spoiler
It's a :pink: :happydance: Her name will be Amelia Carolynn. If you please, will you all keep us in your thoughts and prayers that Amelia will be born healthy at her due date either the last week of Sept. or 1st week of October?! We can use all the prayer we can get.:thumbup::cry:


----------



## gingerbread

Titi your on my mind and in my heart hun. Praying for you.

Missy love the new pic! Its always great to get to see who I've been talking with for all these months & you both are adorable(although I will miss seeing those cute puggies everyday) Enjoy your wine as I will be doing the same!

Dwrgi I know what you mean about the $$ and salon! Being a brunette it is so easy to just do it myself(not to mention Im 95% gray and would break the bank keeping up with that) I didnt think that ladies hair looked so bad in the pics I saw:haha: I'm sure you look WAY better than her.(LOVE my redheads)

Redwine welcome..you found a great bunch here. FXd for your BFP!

HA thank you for all the advice. Have a great night tonight..maybe let your hair down & get a little wild!!

Skye still :happydance: for your news!!!

Never,Padbrat:hugs:,Lava,Jocr,FM,Lynnb,Luvy,Twinks(stay away from those scary threads),Nikki,Onmymind,Baby4Mj and the girls I will be kicking myself for forgetting HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## gingerbread

MA just saw your post come through & I will be praying very hard for you & your baby. Such exciting news about the sex & LOVE the name you chose. Have a great weekend & will put in an extra prayer for you in church sunday!


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
Still smiling about your news!

Missyt,
I love your profile pic! :) I'm sorry about AF, but glad you have your day 3 appt set and will do another cycle. It's in part a timing game, right? Eventually we will have our little ones! In the meantime, red wine sounds like a good plan!

Baby4MJ & onmymind,
Good luck waiting to test! You are very patient. :) I really hope you both are late with your periods b/c you have a baby on board! I'm praying y'all get BFPs this cycle.

MA,
Thanks for your update. I'm glad that you are being well monitored and hope it gives you some measure of peace. What a perfect name! 

Hi to FM, HA, Twinkle, Never, Padbrat, Ginger, and everyone else I forgot! :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Girls- Padbrat, labrat44,Baby4mj,Jennifer, Onmymind17,Twinkle,Mommys Angel,FutureMommie, Lynnb, Jocr, Dwrgi, Ginger, Skye,Lava

Welcome! to all the new ladies! You have come to the right place!:hugs:

HappyAuntie- I would love to have twins or Irish Twins:winkwink: I will be 38 in June. Whatever God grants me, I will be blessed. Have fun tonight and enjoy the wine.:wine:

Missy- You and your dh are gorgeous! Love the new pic. I think you said you were going to try another IUI. I will be praying you get your bfp.:hugs::hugs:

Tititimes- My heart is still breaking for you.  I'm so sorry.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am in the Kiwanis Club, here in my City. It is a volunteer organization which raises money for the children in our community. We do different fundraisers through the year to raise money. All this talk about wine, is why I'm bringing it up. We have a Wine&Moonlight fundraiser on Sunday. This is our biggest event for the year. Wineries,Food and live music at a beautiful restaurant that has a huge garden in the back. I will be working the event the whole day. So here is a toast to all of you!:wine: Praying that we all get our bfp's really soon!!! Have a great weekend-girls!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

MA, praying for you and a healthy pregnancy and delivery.

Skye, still so happy for you! I knew it was going to happen for you this time.

Ginger, I finally felt comfortable to put a picture of us up. I know what you mean about seeing what "us girls" look like.

Lava, thanks for the encouragement. I do believe its all timing for all us. I'm staying positive this cycle since this is my 4th and one of my dear friends growing up got pg on her 4th IUI this past year.

Luvvie, that sounds like a wonderful time. I think its great when people take the time to volunteer for a benefit. I also believe in kharma; when you do good things for others, good things happen to you.

Hello to everyone else and enjoy your weekends!


----------



## padbrat

Tittimus.... so happy to hear from you. Day by day is all you can do hun and please know how sad all of us on here were to hear of your news... please be gentle on yourself xxxx

Missy so nice to see you!!

HA how was the wine chick? Gotta confess had more than 1 glass myself lol

MIL funeral on Monday so will be offline for a few days from tomorrow


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> Tittimus.... so happy to hear from you. Day by day is all you can do hun and please know how sad all of us on here were to hear of your news... please be gentle on yourself xxxx
> 
> Missy so nice to see you!!
> 
> HA how was the wine chick? Gotta confess had more than 1 glass myself lol
> 
> MIL funeral on Monday so will be offline for a few days from tomorrow

Ooh, it was so good!! Had a couple glasses of a nice Malbec - I love my reds! :wine: 

Like you said to Titi, you be gentle on yourself, too - you two have certainly been through more than your fair share of grief.... :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

I have never tied a Malbec..... I wonder if I can get it in the UK?....hmmmm will look out for it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

ooh, it's my new favorite red! I had been on a merlot kick for a while before discovering malbec... it's very merlot-y... and very yumm-y! :haha:


----------



## skye2010

Hey giiirls,
Finally I can sit down for a good catch up :) Thank you so much for all the dancing jumping smileys. They made me soo happy. I hope I could do the same for each and everyone of you very very soon. :dust::dust: Loads of sticky baby dust for all. I have been trying for so long without any joy that I had periods of complete darkness and thought I would never concieve. But I have :happydance: I believe with all my heart that all of you will too. We will all hold our little most deserved babies one day in our arms. I wish us all that it is soon.

Titi I am still so sad for your little one and for yourself. :cry: I wish you all the strength you need. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Padbrat I am soo happy to see you back so soon. I admire how brave and strong you are. :hugs::hugs: I almost cried when I read your post about your little son. I'm sure he is in heaven blowing little kisses to you. He will always be in your heart but I'm sure you will also have a little girl that you can hold one day. :hugs: Hope you enjoyed the red wine. I dunno why but I've been wanting to have some for a couple of days now.

Onmymind and Baby4MJ you have similar bond with your dads. You are lucky they were at least proud at your wedding. Parents always get proud of seeing their little one's milestones. I'm sure they are still watching over your shoulders and will be proud when you have your baby. Onmymind I'm sure your daddy is holding hands with your little angels right now.

Dwrgi, I had a laugh over Gail as well :) hahaahaha!!! It will grow out before you know. What become of it in the end? Are you a flame head or still blonde? xx

Ginger :rofl: Hahahhahahah! don't remember your first post but I bet I appreciated the advise. But I remember when I first saw your pict I thought, Ahaa! new sweet girl but how come the pict isn't ginger :) About the hair dye discussion my head is also % 80 white which no one can guess but need to dye every 2 weeks. Dunno what brand to use now. Will ask the graduate girls when I collect some courage to go there.

When are you testing? All my fx and toes crossed for you. AF like cramps can also mean embryo snuggling in so no worries unless they are really painful.

HA I always wondered what you do cause you are always so precise on all the info. I kind of guessed dr, nurse etc... So I wasn't far off :)

Lava, this week I had a lot happening to me. A good friend of mine came to visit (almost 39). She had started her IUI cycle just before my IVF and I never had a chance to catch up with her since 2 days ago. Basically she is not into researching and reading about what's going on so she just believes in herself and follows drs instructions which is really good in some ways. What I understand from the conversation is that her FSH levels were also high and she didn't have many follicles left. The stupid NHS specialist even tried to deny the treatment to her claiming she would decrease their results :dohh: However she insisted and they went ahead with clomid. She produced one big egg and bam. BFP. First ever try with not very good hormone levels + some morphology issues with DH. The sad thing is she had a mc last sunday. After the tzx her progestrone levels or full blood count wasn't tested. They don't know the reason of the mc. It could be sthg as simple as she needed asprin who knows. Surprisingly she isn't that sad. She just believes that it will happen in the next cycle(I really hope so) But the point is it is possible to get pregnant with 1 juicy egg too. :hugs: Where r u at with the tx now? xxxx

Hello Labrat and Jennifer, welcome to this thread. We really are like a family here so be sure you will be supported well. xxx

MA I am so happy for your news and a little worried about the cervix. At least you are being monitored quite closely. Are you resting up in the mean time. Please take it really really easy and just have little slow walks for exercise if necessary. Knowing what a busy bee you are I hope you don't keep doing things (cooking, sewing etc) which is all strain on your belly. :hugs:

LynnB thank you for all your dancing bunnies. We will be bump buddies hopefully :kiss:

FM:flower::kiss: , MrsJ, Twinkle, Desperado, Rowan Thank you so much. :dust::dust:

Missy, wooow great pict. You and DH look so well suited. I'm really inspired with you updating on you own pict as well so this week I'll look for one of my own. I agree it's much nicer to chat when you know the face :)) Good one for plucking Ginger from an all passers by thread :) Hahahahaaaa. You are the official HR of the thread now. Don't mind all the silly outside comments please. They don't know that in fact your DH has sperm issues. Also your DH is who you love and want a child with. Your pregnancy will be a joint work no matter who has the difficulty. You will have your own baby, hopefully very soon, than you will be a wonderful mum to both your stepson and your baby. Good luck on this IUI. I will pray that this should be the final one for you xxx

Luvy what a fun event. :) Chheeeers.

Girls all this talk about red wine is making me drool. HA I love a Malbec too. My favorite though is an Italian wine called Amarone. Only on very very special occasions cause it is really quite pricey (Xmass etc) but it tastes like berry juice and honey, not sweet. It's an amazing wine. Padbrat you can get Malbec in UK in almost every store. It is an Argentinian wine . But watch out there is a lot of different brands and sometimes the cheapy ones can be quite horrible so better get 8-9£ range in Malbec. In Argentina even the cheapest Malbec tastes like 25£ worth however the ones in UK for some reason can be quite awful. Maybe they just use the name and price it up or sthg. Not sure. Saying that I have had cheap and nice Malbec in UK too but it is pure luck. 

I hope I managed to say Hi to all. If not will catch up soon. Girls if you don't mind I wanna stay on a bit untill I feel a bit more comfortable with this BFP, and perhaps lurk like MA even when I move cause I love you all and wanna see that you get your BFP's too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

tititimes :hugs::hugs::hugs:

mommys angel fingers crossed and very much hoping for you x


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
That story about your friend was very encouraging to me. Every time I hear about an IUI success it's someone who is younger and has more eggs so I think to myself that I can't rely on that hope. I must admit that I feel like I've been just going through the motions this cycle without any expectation of pregnancy. Maybe that will change when I go to my mid-cycle check on Monday and start looking forward to the IUI next week. You are right though, sometimes it does only take one and bam! PG. I'm sorry that your friend miscarried, but it sounds like she is very relaxed and following her doctor's advise and if she thinks she will get pg again soon, she probably will. I think I need an attitude adjustment a bit .... I keep feeling sorry for myself that this hasn't happened naturally and then think that I need to be bringing in the big guns ... IVF ...for there to be any chance. But, that is not the way I need to approach this. I'm blessed to have a wonderful partner who is on the same page, good doctors, the ability to do IUI treatments, and this amazing group of women who support one another through the ups and downs of TTC. So thanks to you, Skye, for knowing just what to say at the right time. I'm so thrilled for your news and know what a wonderful mom you will be to your lucky little one/s! :)


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
Thanks for sharing your friend's story as well. It definitely cheered me up knowing that another girl was successful with IUI and it gives me the strength to keep going and not give up. You and I and all the other girls who are doing IUI have a great opportunity to get pg with this treatment and we will certainly get our BFPs in the end! 

I want to do lots of crazy, jumpy emoticons for all of the ladies on here when they conceive and have their babies. :)


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Hey giiirls,
> Finally I can sit down for a good catch up :) Thank you so much for all the dancing jumping smileys. They made me soo happy. I hope I could do the same for each and everyone of you very very soon. :dust::dust: Loads of sticky baby dust for all. I have been trying for so long without any joy that I had periods of complete darkness and thought I would never concieve. But I have :happydance: I believe with all my heart that all of you will too. We will all hold our little most deserved babies one day in our arms. I wish us all that it is soon.
> 
> Titi I am still so sad for your little one and for yourself. :cry: I wish you all the strength you need. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Padbrat I am soo happy to see you back so soon. I admire how brave and strong you are. :hugs::hugs: I almost cried when I read your post about your little son. I'm sure he is in heaven blowing little kisses to you. He will always be in your heart but I'm sure you will also have a little girl that you can hold one day. :hugs: Hope you enjoyed the red wine. I dunno why but I've been wanting to have some for a couple of days now.
> 
> Onmymind and Baby4MJ you have similar bond with your dads. You are lucky they were at least proud at your wedding. Parents always get proud of seeing their little one's milestones. I'm sure they are still watching over your shoulders and will be proud when you have your baby. Onmymind I'm sure your daddy is holding hands with your little angels right now.
> 
> Dwrgi, I had a laugh over Gail as well :) hahaahaha!!! It will grow out before you know. What become of it in the end? Are you a flame head or still blonde? xx
> 
> Ginger :rofl: Hahahhahahah! don't remember your first post but I bet I appreciated the advise. But I remember when I first saw your pict I thought, Ahaa! new sweet girl but how come the pict isn't ginger :) About the hair dye discussion my head is also % 80 white which no one can guess but need to dye every 2 weeks. Dunno what brand to use now. Will ask the graduate girls when I collect some courage to go there.
> 
> When are you testing? All my fx and toes crossed for you. AF like cramps can also mean embryo snuggling in so no worries unless they are really painful.
> 
> HA I always wondered what you do cause you are always so precise on all the info. I kind of guessed dr, nurse etc... So I wasn't far off :)
> 
> Lava, this week I had a lot happening to me. A good friend of mine came to visit (almost 39). She had started her IUI cycle just before my IVF and I never had a chance to catch up with her since 2 days ago. Basically she is not into researching and reading about what's going on so she just believes in herself and follows drs instructions which is really good in some ways. What I understand from the conversation is that her FSH levels were also high and she didn't have many follicles left. The stupid NHS specialist even tried to deny the treatment to her claiming she would decrease their results :dohh: However she insisted and they went ahead with clomid. She produced one big egg and bam. BFP. First ever try with not very good hormone levels + some morphology issues with DH. The sad thing is she had a mc last sunday. After the tzx her progestrone levels or full blood count wasn't tested. They don't know the reason of the mc. It could be sthg as simple as she needed asprin who knows. Surprisingly she isn't that sad. She just believes that it will happen in the next cycle(I really hope so) But the point is it is possible to get pregnant with 1 juicy egg too. :hugs: Where r u at with the tx now? xxxx
> 
> Hello Labrat and Jennifer, welcome to this thread. We really are like a family here so be sure you will be supported well. xxx
> 
> MA I am so happy for your news and a little worried about the cervix. At least you are being monitored quite closely. Are you resting up in the mean time. Please take it really really easy and just have little slow walks for exercise if necessary. Knowing what a busy bee you are I hope you don't keep doing things (cooking, sewing etc) which is all strain on your belly. :hugs:
> 
> LynnB thank you for all your dancing bunnies. We will be bump buddies hopefully :kiss:
> 
> FM:flower::kiss: , MrsJ, Twinkle, Desperado, Rowan Thank you so much. :dust::dust:
> 
> Missy, wooow great pict. You and DH look so well suited. I'm really inspired with you updating on you own pict as well so this week I'll look for one of my own. I agree it's much nicer to chat when you know the face :)) Good one for plucking Ginger from an all passers by thread :) Hahahahaaaa. You are the official HR of the thread now. Don't mind all the silly outside comments please. They don't know that in fact your DH has sperm issues. Also your DH is who you love and want a child with. Your pregnancy will be a joint work no matter who has the difficulty. You will have your own baby, hopefully very soon, than you will be a wonderful mum to both your stepson and your baby. Good luck on this IUI. I will pray that this should be the final one for you xxx
> 
> Luvy what a fun event. :) Chheeeers.
> 
> Girls all this talk about red wine is making me drool. HA I love a Malbec too. My favorite though is an Italian wine called Amarone. Only on very very special occasions cause it is really quite pricey (Xmass etc) but it tastes like berry juice and honey, not sweet. It's an amazing wine. Padbrat you can get Malbec in UK in almost every store. It is an Argentinian wine . But watch out there is a lot of different brands and sometimes the cheapy ones can be quite horrible so better get 8-9£ range in Malbec. In Argentina even the cheapest Malbec tastes like 25£ worth however the ones in UK for some reason can be quite awful. Maybe they just use the name and price it up or sthg. Not sure. Saying that I have had cheap and nice Malbec in UK too but it is pure luck.
> 
> I hope I managed to say Hi to all. If not will catch up soon. Girls if you don't mind I wanna stay on a bit untill I feel a bit more comfortable with this BFP, and perhaps lurk like MA even when I move cause I love you all and wanna see that you get your BFP's too. :hugs::hugs:

*Hey You! Great to hear from you and so glad that you are being taken care of. You said in a previous post that you have a scan organised soon. I hope it goes well! I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of ! What does hubby say about the good news?? I bet you are both thrilled. I am thinking of you loads and hoping that you are resting up and taking life easy!

As for my hair, it is naturally black-honest-I'm a real Celt, blue eyes, fair skin and black hair. I think it looks ageing so have been dyeing it first red, and then highligting it for years now. I have to as there is so much grey! I don't mind the colour this time, but the hairdresser got all her styling brushes out and made it sooooooo boouffant (darling) that I felt blooming rididulous. It has settled down a bit now though and doesn't look as if I have a balloon on my head (and nor, thankfully, do I look like Gail-phew!!!)!

AFM-fertility wise, I am not ready to start IVF. Just don't feel in the right place. So, I'm going to delay it until after my 40th in July and start then. 

Anyway, have a marvellous weekend-lots of love, A
xxx
P.S. I feel soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you! 
.*


----------



## Dwrgi

:flower::flower::flower::flower:

Hello Everybody!

Just want to wish you all a fab weekend! Hope you all manage to relax and enjoy a couple of glasses of wine (apart from the PG ladies, of course!!!!), or cider (which is my favourite tipple!). 

Good luck to us all on this journey and lots and lots of 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Skye and HA... I will def look out for Malbec when I am next wandering around the wine aisle lol... I can recommend... surprisingly.. but trust me a German red... it is called Dornfelder. Do not go for the Black Tower nastty fake stuff go for the kennderman or something genuinely from germany.

Although having said that.... no wine for you Skye!!! LOL

Dwg I am also a classic Celt... small, dark, nearly black hair, green eyes and pale skin.... though I tan quite easily as I lived in hot countries as a kid.

So how has the weekend been treating us all? I am quite happy as Man City have just lifted the FA cup and also ... sad to say... *hides in shame... I am gonna make popcorn, drink wine (Cab Sav tonight lol) and watch the Eurovision lool... 

What a mad party animal I am lol!!


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi how luck are u? I think Celts are really pretty. Glad your hair is looking better. I always mess up my hair a bit after the hairdresser cause they puff it. But it's better that way cause it flattens anyway later on o you still look good the next day. Take your time with IVF a few months won't make any difference + you will be entitled for 3 embies too. But don't be put off by my OHSS out of all the girls I spoke to I was the only one. A little bloating is common just before and after the egg collection but it calms down in a few days. My other friend who did not have any symptomps, no bloating, no exhaustion, not even sore boobs is also preggy. :)) Most other girls missed out on work only 4-5 days. 

Also I want to say something about the left over embryo issue. The embryos are better frozen if they are a top quality on the 5th day (blasto). My clinic only froze good quality blasto embies cause the other ones did not have much chance of working anyway. And it isn't likely in a singe cycle you could have many good quality embies at our age. I produced so many eggs cause I was slightly polysytic. But I only ended up having 4 frozen. Cause not all eggs can fertilize or make it to blasto. I am planning to use those "hopefully" even I can have this baby. A sibling would be great. The chances that you could get pregnant with frozen embryos is smaller than a frozen cycle as you age. (your eggs age as well. Young donor eggs are different) So having to discard many embryos at our age isn't a big chance. The drs will check how many follicles you have before the IVF and if you have many than you are likely to produce bigger numbers. But if you don't have many follicles to begin with you won't have many eggs. Frozen cycle is a lot less invasive, much cheaper and less problematic. No drugs, no egg collection, not many bloods. So it really is a good option in my opinion. So keep this in mind girls.

Padbrat German wine? That is unusual no? I will write the name down on my phone and try it once I am allowed. By the way looking at your tiny sideways picture with the tan I thought you were eastern or even Indian. hahahahaha!!! Can't believe it's a picture of a sunbaked Celt. I bet the tan really suits your green eyes. :) hahahaha

DH and I will b watching Eurovision too, must get some icecream before hand and some popcorn's good idea. :)


----------



## padbrat

hahahaha Skye... yes, that is what a tanned Celt looks like! Can't believe I looked so brown you thought I was Indian hahahha.... well that is what 3 weeks in Oz will do to me... I do tan easily! And on that note, be careful in the sun hun, I know from experience that when you are pregnant your skin is much more sensitive in the sun and you can get sun burn much quicker than normal.

Yeah German red wine probably sounds a little odd... but having lived for 4 years in Germany I can confirm a red halb trocken (translates as half dry) dornfelder is divine!

Wahey I am not the only odd one watching the Eurovision... have had my Ben and Jerrys ice cream with strawberries already... yummy!!!


----------



## skye2010

Nooooo no popping corn left :(

Irish twins rock. Hahahaha :)


----------



## BangBang

Hi guys,

I've just joined this forum and wanted to say how amazing it is seeing how supportive of each other you are! I was also really excited to see how many of the women who posted at the start of this thread are now pregnant! It really gives me a lot of hope.

I'm 35 and have been ttc for 18 months. I was always very career focussed and never even wanted kids... till I turned 30. I spent the next 4 years waiting for my partner to catch up. Part of me is mad at him for not starting straight away but how could we know it was going to be such a drama?

Anyway we started in September 2009, and my period just stopped. I was dripping wet for a month (sorry for the graphics) and took 2 HPTs, one at 4 weeks, both clearly negative. I've always been pretty irregular but by December I decided to see the doc to work out why I still hadn't had my period as I was keen to get another cycle going. I was due to see the doc on Monday morning, and on Thursday I finally got my period (typical!), but it was so painful I had to stay home from work on Friday so I decided to see the doc anyway to get a certificate. 

When I went into see the doc she asked me to POAS and even though I thought it was a waste of time I did it - and it was a faint positive.

I knew with the amount of blood I lost that there was no way it was still viable but I went through the process anyway. It turns out I was 10 weeks and I was absolutely devastated, but thought it was great that we got pregnant first try and took it as a really good sign.

For 6 months I had ok cycles, short then long, but I was pretty upset about the mis and was thinking about changing jobs so we held off on trying for a little while.

Then the wheels really fell off, I didn't get my period for 3 months, then I got this monster bleed (like a cup a day) which went on and on. At first I thought it was another mis, but it wasn't painful, just debilitating blood loss. It turns out that I hadn't ovulated, so my hormones were in freefall, I took progesterone to stop the bleeding and went on with my life. 3 months later still no period and I started getting more assertive with my doctor, finally got a referral to a fertility specialist and then BOOM - another massive bleed, more progesterone and a 3 month wait....

I started brown spotting about 10 days before seeing the specialist and so when I saw him I thought I was about to go again. He told me to start the clomid on day 5 of real bleeding. Of course my next quarterly AF was totally different, increasing gross brown gunk, little to no decent bleeding for 6 weeks! I finally decided that it was heavy enough to count and started the clomid. Went in for US and there were a few big follicles so specialist said to keep testing for ovulation. Nothing nothing nothing. I ended up getting an ovidrel injection - no instruction from anyone, just my partner standing over me panicking and saying "oh my god, oh my god" then bang straight in - he did a great job! =)

I've definitely ovulated now, and have fingers crossed that this cycle will work, 9 months without an ovulation and I'm scared that all of my insides will be rusty!

Thanks for letting me share and good luck to all of you!


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> Hey Skye and HA... I will def look out for Malbec when I am next wandering around the wine aisle lol... I can recommend... surprisingly.. but trust me a German red... it is called Dornfelder. Do not go for the Black Tower nastty fake stuff go for the kennderman or something genuinely from germany.

I honestly don't think I've ever even considered a German red! I will happily reach for a Gewurtztraminer or a Riesling any day, but never even thought about a red.... I'll have to look for one next time! 

As for hair color and complexion, I am a natural blonde and the BEST thing about it is that the grays don't show! The only reason I know some are there is because my eyebrows are turning white!! :rofl: Of course, the downside to being a natural blonde is I'm also as pale as a vampire and get blistering sunburns in no time at all... beach vacations for me go hand in hand with floppy-brimmed hats and long sleeves. :dohh:

I miss Eurovision! I grew up in The Netherlands and DH (who's only ever lived in the US) just doesn't understand the obsession with it.... I wish there was some way I could watch it over here. (Although, it wouldn't be the same watching it by myself!) Have fun with it, girls! :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

BangBang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just joined this forum and wanted to say how amazing it is seeing how supportive of each other you are! I was also really excited to see how many of the women who posted at the start of this thread are now pregnant! It really gives me a lot of hope.
> 
> I'm 35 and have been ttc for 18 months. I was always very career focussed and never even wanted kids... till I turned 30. I spent the next 4 years waiting for my partner to catch up. Part of me is mad at him for not starting straight away but how could we know it was going to be such a drama?
> 
> Anyway we started in September 2009, and my period just stopped. I was dripping wet for a month (sorry for the graphics) and took 2 HPTs, one at 4 weeks, both clearly negative. I've always been pretty irregular but by December I decided to see the doc to work out why I still hadn't had my period as I was keen to get another cycle going. I was due to see the doc on Monday morning, and on Thursday I finally got my period (typical!), but it was so painful I had to stay home from work on Friday so I decided to see the doc anyway to get a certificate.
> 
> When I went into see the doc she asked me to POAS and even though I thought it was a waste of time I did it - and it was a faint positive.
> 
> I knew with the amount of blood I lost that there was no way it was still viable but I went through the process anyway. It turns out I was 10 weeks and I was absolutely devastated, but thought it was great that we got pregnant first try and took it as a really good sign.
> 
> For 6 months I had ok cycles, short then long, but I was pretty upset about the mis and was thinking about changing jobs so we held off on trying for a little while.
> 
> Then the wheels really fell off, I didn't get my period for 3 months, then I got this monster bleed (like a cup a day) which went on and on. At first I thought it was another mis, but it wasn't painful, just debilitating blood loss. It turns out that I hadn't ovulated, so my hormones were in freefall, I took progesterone to stop the bleeding and went on with my life. 3 months later still no period and I started getting more assertive with my doctor, finally got a referral to a fertility specialist and then BOOM - another massive bleed, more progesterone and a 3 month wait....
> 
> I started brown spotting about 10 days before seeing the specialist and so when I saw him I thought I was about to go again. He told me to start the clomid on day 5 of real bleeding. Of course my next quarterly AF was totally different, increasing gross brown gunk, little to no decent bleeding for 6 weeks! I finally decided that it was heavy enough to count and started the clomid. Went in for US and there were a few big follicles so specialist said to keep testing for ovulation. Nothing nothing nothing. I ended up getting an ovidrel injection - no instruction from anyone, just my partner standing over me panicking and saying "oh my god, oh my god" then bang straight in - he did a great job! =)
> 
> I've definitely ovulated now, and have fingers crossed that this cycle will work, 9 months without an ovulation and I'm scared that all of my insides will be rusty!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and good luck to all of you!

Welcome to our thread, BangBang! :hi: Glad you found us. Wow, sounds like your cycles are an absolute mess! :dohh: Did the dr check you for PCOS? Seems odd to me that he would just give you some clomid without much else in the way of guidance or treatment... but then I haven't heard much about health care down under - don't know what the protocol is like....

Anyway, welcome! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Skye. Yes, I plan to go on total bedrest myself though I will be going to church on sundays "if" there isn't a problem. We are buying a dorm refrigerator to keep things cool and I think the ladies in the church will make a couple meals a week for us to help with that end. 

We went out to pay on our nursery layaway at babies r us and I decided to purchase a couple of preemie outfits. When Jackson came early I was unprepared and so was the hospital. I'll refrain from sharing what they actually put him in but I was PISSED. He was still alive then too. So to be prepared I bought a couple preemie outfits and will look online for a micropreemie outfit. In all hopefullness I'm praying I wouldn't need ANY of them and will give them to someone who WILL need it. I believe God has his hand on this womb and that He will help us carry Amelia to a safe point, I just need to be prepared because I don't ever want to go through what I went through with Jackson. I felt like I was a terrible mother for not giving him the simplest of necessities. What mother prepares for something like that?! :shrug: Anyways, we'll start shopping for regular infant clothes at wk 28 the end of July.

I've stopped cooking and sewing altogether.

We purchased a Mac today! :happydance: Finally I can get rid of that terrible Microsoft and Explorer. I'm enjoying it already!!

Welcome to all the newbies! You'll love it here.

Love to everyone. :hug:


----------



## skye2010

HA I imagine you in a big sambrero and sunglasses :rofl: Being blonde has a lot of advantages though. Don't know if you girls have more fun but the bright red lipstick definitely suits the blondes better :winkwink:

Bangbang welcome to the thread, I hope you would like it in here. Your cycle sounds very erratic. I'm sorry I don't have any experience with such bleeding. I agree with HA that it is odd that you are not monitored more closely. Did he not offer any sort of explanation about why you might be having so much bleeding? Sometimes you can get ovulation that doesn't show on pee sticks but it can be detected it by a progestrone blood test. Is ovidrel the trigger injection? I'm sorry, I'm no expert but I think you should be monitored better than that. Did you consider getting a second opinion. 

MA good plan about total bed rest.:flower: You are lucky to have such good neighbours to help as well. Can Doug cook at all? Maybe he can make some easy dishes at the weekend for you. My DH is totally useless at that. So if I cook anything in big quantities I freeze it and have it later. Great that you already started getting ready for the baby, hopefully you will not need those premature clothes though. [-o&lt; I hope all this will be just a fluke and you will have smooth 9 months.
Congratulations on the new mac. We just got one too. hahahahahaa!!! Isn't it great? It's really easy to use and fast to reboot :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> HA I imagine you in a big sambrero and sunglasses :rofl: Being blonde has a lot of advantages though. Don't know if you girls have more fun but the bright red lipstick definitely suits the blondes better :winkwink:
> 
> Bangbang welcome to the thread, I hope you would like it in here. Your cycle sounds very erratic. I'm sorry I don't have any experience with such bleeding. I agree with HA that it is odd that you are not monitored more closely. Did he not offer any sort of explanation about why you might be having so much bleeding? Sometimes you can get ovulation that doesn't show on pee sticks but it can be detected it by a progestrone blood test. Is ovidrel the trigger injection? I'm sorry, I'm no expert but I think you should be monitored better than that. Did you consider getting a second opinion.
> 
> MA good plan about total bed rest.:flower: You are lucky to have such good neighbours to help as well. Can Doug cook at all? Maybe he can make some easy dishes at the weekend for you. My DH is totally useless at that. So if I cook anything in big quantities I freeze it and have it later. Great that you already started getting ready for the baby, hopefully you will not need those premature clothes though. [-o&lt; I hope all this will be just a fluke and you will have smooth 9 months.
> Congratulations on the new mac. We just got one too. hahahahahaa!!! Isn't it great? It's really easy to use and fast to reboot :)

Thanks, they're the cutest clothes I never hope to use!:thumbup::haha: It brings me a piece of mind and now I can move forward and CAN'T WAIT to buy regular baby clothes at wk 28. I have 6 more weeks to go until viability. I would LOVE to get to 20more wks:winkwink:

The mac is AWESOME! I LOATHE microsoft. Can't STAND explorer. :wacko: I think my husband got sick of me complaining all the time. I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'm happy with the purchase!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Congratulations SKYE! Sorry I'm a dozen pages late, but I've been a bit out of the loop! I am SO happy for you! 

I'll be back online tomorrow to totally catch-up! Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Dwrgi

*Good morning everybody! I hope you all had a nice weekend-with lots of red wine for some, by the sounds of it!!!!! 

I finally came to a decision over the weekend re. my IVF doubts! I'm going to put the treatment off until August! It will give me and OH three months of trying naturally (now he is firmly on board and taking all the vits under the sun that help improve sperm motility). I'll turn 40 in July. School will break up a week later, and we will go away to the sun (which means a plane ride-don't want to fly if I'm undergoing IVF treatment; nor will I be able to go away anyway if we do IVF straight away!). Then I'll come back all rested and relaxed and start IVF. There's my plan-I like a plan!

It has taken a weight off my shoulders as I just was not ready for IVF-and I know that you have to be mentally so ready for it. So, OH is having his sperm tested again on Thursday, and I'm starting acupunture again tomorrow, but this time with a fertility specialist. I'm also going to book sessions with my work counsellor, as I find teaching soooooooo very stressful, and need strategies for dealing with my stress.

Sorry to hog-wanted to write this before the first bell for lessons went. 

I hope you are all well, and that you all have a great week!

Thinking of you all-

Lots of love
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Lots of 
AND
 

*


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi you're plan seems solid. Well done for making the decision finally cause all that "Shall I or Shall I not" was eating away at you. A holiday before your treatment would be perfect cause you would be all rested before. And you never know maybe a miracle would happen on holiday :) FX Where are you going for holidays? Hope somewhere warm and loveley.

I am planning to go to Florence beginning of June. I will be taking the train from Paris which is overnight. I've never tried this way before so I'm really excited. I hope all this swelling would go away before so I wouldn't stress walking on the platform. DH will be going a week ahead of me with my cousin so I have to make the journey alone. Although I'll tag my luggage on his back and I'll just have my handbag with me. I can't wait :)))

xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi you're plan seems solid. Well done for making the decision finally cause all that "Shall I or Shall I not" was eating away at you. A holiday before your treatment would be perfect cause you would be all rested before. And you never know maybe a miracle would happen on holiday :) FX Where are you going for holidays? Hope somewhere warm and loveley.
> 
> I am planning to go to Florence beginning of June. I will be taking the train from Paris which is overnight. I've never tried this way before so I'm really excited. I hope all this swelling would go away before so I wouldn't stress walking on the platform. DH will be going a week ahead of me with my cousin so I have to make the journey alone. Although I'll tag my luggage on his back and I'll just have my handbag with me. I can't wait :)))
> 
> xxxx



Thanks so much for this. It is a relief, I must say. I haven't booked anything yet-will let you know. But it's got to have sun and sand, and obviously plenty of :sex::sex:!!! 

Wow-I have always wanted to go to Florence, so I am really jealous of you. I loved it ever since the film 'A Room With a View' came out (my favourite). It's supposed to be a really beautiful city.

You're brave to go alone, but I'm sure you will be alright! It's good that you have this to think about too!

Hope you're feeling okay today-I really hope the swelling goes down. It must be very uncomfortable.

Thinking of you,
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BangBang

Thanks for your advice HappyAunty and Skye,

As far as I'm aware the only thing wrong with me is that I'm not ovulating, the reason for the massive bleeds is because there's no corpeus luteum (popped follicles) to release progesterone, no progesterone means my uterus doesn't clamp down (what causes menstrual cramps) so the bleeding doesn't stop.

It took 6 months of trying to get doctors to take me seriously and refer me to a specialist, I was so frustrated! I'm over 35 and at the 6 month mark my doctor suggested that maybe I wasn't having enough sex and when I replied that unless I ovulated all the sex in the world wouldn't get me pregnant (idiot!) he said I was a little tense and maybe if I relaxed... Not ovulating for 6 months is not an ideal situation for someone who is TRYING to get PREGNANT. The worst thing is that I walk out of that office looking like an hysterical woman - but if I hadn't stood up for myself he wouldn't have given me the referral, so what do you do?

I am disappointed with the communication with my specialist but he is really highly recommended so I'm going to push on for at least three cycles, at least I've finally ovulated!

Sorry to ask stupid questions Dwrgi but how invasive is IVF? I'm just naively blundering along, starting with clomid, then ovidrel (trigger shot) along the steps with IVF as the final recourse but really don't understand the whole process. I guess taking out the eggs and taking all those hormones would take a toll on you, has anyone done it before?

Also is anyone measuring oestrogen surges? I had one about two days before my lh surge (admittedly triggered) but very low oestrogen since - is that normal???

Hope you have a great time in Florence Skye, you'll have to tell us about the train experience, I think it would be fun but my partner's not convinced


----------



## labrat44

Dwrgi, that sounds like a wonderful plan, something you can look forward to, instead of dread. Always easier to follow through with something that makes you happy! And always easier to make progress with a plan! That's why I am an obsessive list maker - I can get stuff planned, then sometimes I do it!! 

Skye, have a great trip!

BangBang, welcome! The ladies here know a lot about IVF and should be able to answer your questions! Glad you found this site.


----------



## skye2010

BangBang most of us here have experienced a frustrating experience with drs. Unfortunately fertility is a very specialised issue and even the specialists can be quite indifferent to the psychological aspect of it. When TTC prolongs it can bring depression and even create problems between couples. So don't feel you are singled out at all. It's only normal that you are so worried about it especially when your cycle is acting in a way you have never experienced.

I have just had my second IVF treatment. There is a lot of girls who have had IUI. From comparing our experiences I can say that IUI is much easier and less stressfull in many ways. The treatment itself has less hormones, you get scanned (ultrasound and bloods) much less. And after the insemination you can carry on with your normal life. However the success rates are much less than IVF so it can take longer to adjust the right dosage of medication that suits your body. Meaning you might have a few IUI's before success (Saying that a friend of mine got pregnant on her first so don't get scared of this) IUI can be done back to back. Meaning once you start cycling you don't need a gap between your periods.

IVF pumps more hormones in your body (more scans) You have 2 sedated procedures Hysterescopy: Checks your uterus and cleans up any scar tissue at the beginning of the cycle. Egg retrieval: They collect the eggs out of you to fertiize in lab. They're both very easy half an hour procedures but you get very tired and shaken after egg collection. Fertilized embryos are put back directly into your womb so it cuts back some of the work that your body should be doing. So ie IF you have a problem in tubes or fertilising etc the drs jump those steps. That's why the success rates are higher than IUI but physically it's harder. The suspense of waiting for embies to grow in the lab is stressful too. Also your ovaries are forced to produce more eggs in a single cycle so if it fails you need to wait 2 cycles to try another IVF.

IUI is much cheaper and easier than IVF. My personal opinion it's really worth trying before IVF unless time is an issue. I chose not to do it cause I just couldn't take it psychologically. I just wanted to get it done with. Although in the end I ended up waiting much longer for various reasons. I also think going for IUI makes more sense than just assisted conception. If you are getting all the meds: hormones +trigger why not have the insemination? It just doesn't make sense cause the sperms might have an issue reaching your uterus, insemination is really easy and cuts that step. (It's almost like a smear test)

However I have no idea about your situation. One of us here was not ovulating due to PCOs and got pregnant on IUI but she didn't have the bleeding issue. Have you had FSH, AMH, thyroid and progestrone checked? I would imagine you would probably need a full blood count as well since you have been losing so much. Might be lacking in iron etc... + tube dye test "HSG" to make sure your tubes are not blocked. I suggest you get your fertility specialists to have your full fertility scans done. Also the sperm count and swim up test for DH. Than you can sit down with him and discuss which treatment would suit you the best. It's easier to make a decision when you have a good picture of your fertility profile.

One more suggestion and I think many of us would agree, if your communication with your specialist isn't good you should reconsider or find a way to get him cooporate. Cause this is a confusing issue and you must have the dr explaining to you what's going on.
Good luck :dust::dust:

Dwrgi did you know that the success for fertility is better in the spring? :winkwink: The sun really helps :flower: It definitely helps the mood anyway. Let us know when you book cause I'm curious. I'm a little better today thank you. I can at least walk around, not too fast or long but at least I don't get cramps. I think I should be better by next weekend.
xxx


----------



## onmymind17

Tititimes2 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all my friends here on TTC 1st 35+ and the
> Graduates thread for your kind words and prayers. Just trying to work through it all hour by hour, day by day.
> 
> But I am still here hoping and praying for all your BFPs and the arrivals of those beautiful bouncing babies on the Graduates thread.
> 
> Much love to you all :hugs:

I can only send you love and prayers, my heart just breaks for you!! I pray that God gives you the strength to get through this.


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, still no af for me, weird, i am normally a 25 day cycle, she should have been here wed, now its friday and nothing, i feel like it will be here, but not even a spot yet. I tested on sunday, it was BFN, i am afraid to waste a test now, i know as soon as i take it she will show up lol.
> 
> You and I are just about floating in the same boat.:boat: I am normally a 25-day cycle so the :witch: should've landed today (CD26)...aside from a bit of low-grade crampiness and lower abdominal gurgling on and off all week, no sign of her yet. I haven't tested, and don't want to get my hopes up because the progesterone I'm on always delays AF, so I think I'll just wait until Sunday or Monday morning to test. I only have 2 tests left from the last round of BFN tests, so like you I don't want to waste them because dimes to doughnuts AF will show her ugly mug soon as I POS. The ovulation calendar I use at babymed.com indicates that, if pregnant, 95% of tests will show positive by May 16, so may as well wait. Pretty used to waiting by now anyway! :wacko: Click to expand...
> 
> I will keep my fighers crossed for you!!!! I am not on progesterone, and i have had it where she was a day late, but never two days late. I have a bit of campiness, and my lower back is hurting today, the one werid thing for me is i am so warm, i am constantly sweating these past few days, its driving me nuts, normally i get that a day before af, and then it goes away, this time i am still like a blast furnace. The reason i am not getting excited is i checked my cervix and to me it seems firm and open, i dont know though maybe i am wrong, normally i will check it and i can tell the firmness but never if its open lol. I will wait until tonight, if nothing then i will test, i dont really think i am pg, but just in case i would not want to mess something up. It would be funny that the one time i was like it wont happen, would be when it does lol. Sending you tons of :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Re: the sweating...me too!! I've been waking up in the middle of the night all week, boiling hot, but when I look over at DH, he's all snuggled into the covers, sleeping and comfortable as can be. Just yesterday I was complaining to my acupuncturist about it. For me, though, it could be the progesterone suppositories...or the Chinese herb protocol he has me on. Now he wants me to keep a "hot flash" journal :dohh: so he can figure out what's going on. HappyHappyJoyJoy. For *you* though.....hmmmmm :-k...it could just be (I won't say it so as not to jinx anything! :shhh:). Just know that I have every crossable body part crossed for you [-o&lt; (eyes included, which is making it difficult to read what I'm typing :haha:).
> 
> I have no idea how to tell what my cervix is doing, despite being "up there" all the time with those blasted progesterone suppositories. :sick:
> 
> I'll be on pins and needles waiting to hear your test results! Keep us all posted! Dust, Dust and more *DUST *to you for a :bfp:!!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Unfortunatly the evil witch showed saturday, but you know what its ok, right now my DH and i are going through a lot of stuff with both of our jobs, lets just say the stress level is through the roof right now, i have to say i am kind of glad i am not pg right now, we could be looking at the possibility of him or me losing our jobs, and then we would be in big trouble. Sigh.... I swear i think sometimes God hates us. How about you? any good news? I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## missyt

Skye, I am still over the moon about your news! Its so good to hear about an IVF success story for all of us considering IVF. I would love for you to hang around this thread for a while. Your trip to Florence sounds wonderful! So jealous!

Dwrgi, I think its good you are considering all things before you start IVF. I've been going through the same thing lately. There are so many factors involved and its not an easy decision. Its a decsion only you should make because you are the one going through most of it. I think its a little unfair when the specialists try to force it on us because they don't understand what is going on in our personal lives.

BangBang, welcome! This is a wonderful group of supportive ladies. TTC is a very stressful thing. The hardest thing I've ever been through. Don't think you are a crazy woman because we all have exprerienced that more than once, I'm sure. Lord knows I have!

Onmymind, sorry AF showed. That witch! I understand about the job situation. Mine has been very stressful lately. Sometimes I think God hates me too but then I think that he has a plan for all of us. Like you said about the jobs right now, maybe he is waiting for yours and DH's job situation to get better and then you'll have a baby. I keep telling myself and God needs me to help DH with all the home improvement projects we've been doing lately and when we're done (which should be at the end of the summer) I'll get pregnant. I'm fx'd for both of us.

Hello Ginger, Luvvie, MA, Jocr, HA, FM, Lava, Nikki, Titi, Padbrat, Labrat, Jennifer and anyone else I missed.

AFM, I started clomid on Saturday and now I'm taking 100mg. I initiatlly started with 50mg for my 1st and 2nd IUI and 75mg for the 3rd one. I'm also supposed to be taking and extra half vial of Gonal-F this time too. The specialist said we would take a more aggressive approach this time so we'll see. This weekend DH and I were painting our bedroom. We went to put the bed back against the wall and the frame broke! The first thing on my mind was how we were going to BD with a broken bed! Then I started thinking that I wish we had broken the bed while we were BDing. Anyway, I thought I'd share a funny story with you all.


----------



## missyt

Hi MJ, I didn't forget you!


----------



## skye2010

Hahahahaha, Missy, hahahhahahahah :rofl::rofl:. Just like in the movies!!!:flower:


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Unfortunatly the evil witch showed saturday, but you know what its ok, right now my DH and i are going through a lot of stuff with both of our jobs, lets just say the stress level is through the roof right now, i have to say i am kind of glad i am not pg right now, we could be looking at the possibility of him or me losing our jobs, and then we would be in big trouble. Sigh.... I swear i think sometimes God hates us. How about you? any good news? I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

:hi: OMM!
Down with the witch! Booo Hisss! :growlmad: Sorry she showed her ugly mug to you, but if you're going through all that work stress, not really prime time for babymaking as you said. I hope your and your DH's jobs are safe - last thing you need is more stress, that's for sure! When it rains it pours. I often think God has it out for me too, so you're not alone in that thought. 

Well, I still feel the witch circling and ready to make her descent, but she's not here yet. She will be soon, I'm sure of that. I caved in and tested Saturday (1 day after AF was due to arrive) and - OF COURSE - it was yet another :bfn:. The 21st BFN out of 24 attempts. Depressing when I put it that way, isn't it? Anyhoooo...I'm not down and out about it, though I'm a little surprised because DH and I were :sex: like :bunny::bunny: this cycle. I'm 3 days late now, but the progesterone always pushes AF late. I stopped taking it on Saturday, so I expect AF to land within the next 24-48 hours. I've been all crampy for over a week so now that I have a BFN I want AF to just get here already - sheesh! It's all ok, though...DH and I are creating self-imposed stress because we've decided (after 2 years of putting it off waiting for this non-existent baby to arrive) to finally put our house up for sale and move. I met with our realtor on Saturday, whom I love (I've known her for 10 years and she has gone through 4 miscarriages herself) ...so it is nice to have someone in my corner. I think (we all do - realtor, DH and I) that it's a good time to redirect my focus elsewhere. So if all goes well, we'll be ready to sell in a few weeks. YAY!:thumbup: We need a bit more space (this was supposed to be our "starter house" and 9 years later we're still living in it!), so baby or none, it's all good I think.

Thank you for all the crossed fingers and toes. Not our time this time it seems, but soon, definitely soon!

I really hope all works out with the jobs!! I will be sprinkling both baby dust _*and *_job dust your way! :winkwink:

And :hi: to all the other lovely ladies, welcome to the newbies, *HURRAH *for those who are preggo, and tons of :dust: to those who are waiting for their :bfp:!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Skye. Yes, I plan to go on total bedrest myself though I will be going to church on sundays "if" there isn't a problem. We are buying a dorm refrigerator to keep things cool and I think the ladies in the church will make a couple meals a week for us to help with that end.
> 
> We went out to pay on our nursery layaway at babies r us and I decided to purchase a couple of preemie outfits. When Jackson came early I was unprepared and so was the hospital. I'll refrain from sharing what they actually put him in but I was PISSED. He was still alive then too. So to be prepared I bought a couple preemie outfits and will look online for a micropreemie outfit. In all hopefullness I'm praying I wouldn't need ANY of them and will give them to someone who WILL need it. I believe God has his hand on this womb and that He will help us carry Amelia to a safe point, I just need to be prepared because I don't ever want to go through what I went through with Jackson. I felt like I was a terrible mother for not giving him the simplest of necessities. What mother prepares for something like that?! :shrug: Anyways, we'll start shopping for regular infant clothes at wk 28 the end of July.
> 
> I've stopped cooking and sewing altogether.
> 
> We purchased a Mac today! :happydance: Finally I can get rid of that terrible Microsoft and Explorer. I'm enjoying it already!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! You'll love it here.
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:

Oh oh!!!! I'm so out of it I've only just seen that we're waiting for Amelia!!!! That's SO exciting!!! You're always in my prayers xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Titi - sending you lots of love and hugs
Skye - you know you're always welcome here - in fact don't leave!!!
HA - glad you're back posting regularly honey - I was starting to feel like someone who'd been kept back a grade with lots of people who are lovely but haven't been hanging around behind the bike sheds for a year & ending up with an F like I have!! (I don't think that is quite what I mean but can't put it any better!!)

Hello Newbies & hey to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Skye. Yes, I plan to go on total bedrest myself though I will be going to church on sundays "if" there isn't a problem. We are buying a dorm refrigerator to keep things cool and I think the ladies in the church will make a couple meals a week for us to help with that end.
> 
> We went out to pay on our nursery layaway at babies r us and I decided to purchase a couple of preemie outfits. When Jackson came early I was unprepared and so was the hospital. I'll refrain from sharing what they actually put him in but I was PISSED. He was still alive then too. So to be prepared I bought a couple preemie outfits and will look online for a micropreemie outfit. In all hopefullness I'm praying I wouldn't need ANY of them and will give them to someone who WILL need it. I believe God has his hand on this womb and that He will help us carry Amelia to a safe point, I just need to be prepared because I don't ever want to go through what I went through with Jackson. I felt like I was a terrible mother for not giving him the simplest of necessities. What mother prepares for something like that?! :shrug: Anyways, we'll start shopping for regular infant clothes at wk 28 the end of July.
> 
> I've stopped cooking and sewing altogether.
> 
> We purchased a Mac today! :happydance: Finally I can get rid of that terrible Microsoft and Explorer. I'm enjoying it already!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! You'll love it here.
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:
> 
> Oh oh!!!! I'm so out of it I've only just seen that we're waiting for Amelia!!!! That's SO exciting!!! You're always in my prayers xxxClick to expand...

Yup! We're waiting for Amelia!:winkwink: I can wait though for her to safely get here. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :cloud9: We've been clearing out her nursery and I find myself going in there just to dream. A part of me is scared still with a funneling cervix already at only 19wks, but my goal is to get past the 22wk milestone, then the viability milestone at 24wks, then 28, then 36. I'm aiming high and trying my hardest. It's hard not to get down sometimes, my body just sucks and I feel as though with each dwindling measurement I'm letting her down. I know that's satan talking though and I need to focus on God is much more powerful. I think it's just the inability to control what's happening has me a bit depressed these days.:cry: 

Anyways, it's time to come out of that pity party I'm in and focus on the good news that Amelia is right on target and looking forward to actually GETTING her to term.:happydance:

Thank you for your kind prayers :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## lavalux

MA,
That is the right attitude. Even though we can't control things, we can take comfort that Amelia is in God's hands and growing just as she should be in your womb. I loved reading about you dreaming in the nursery, buying furniture & clothes, nesting in preparation for your little girl. What a wonderful day it will be when you can hold her.

Dwrgi,
I like your plan. Rest & relaxation on the beach, getting emotionally strong & ready for IVF if you need to take that step. Also, you will know that you've not rushed into anything but followed your instincts. Maybe you will even conceive naturally on that amazing vacation.

AFM,
I went in for my mid-check check. Everything looks good! The Clomid is working well. I have about 6 follies, but three of them are between 15-17 mm so they are responding to the hormones & should be ready by Friday.  I'll do a HCG trigger shot if I don't catch my LH surge on my own. I'm feeling much more relaxed & positive about this cycle. I feel like we are going to get pregnant this month or next. I am encouraged too that I was strong enough to request a change in my medication. Clearly, the Clomid works better for me than the Femara & I didn't have side effects on either, but I'd rather have 3 big follies than one. I'm also pleased with my doctor who is on board with trying different meds and even going to injectibles if necessary next month. Hoping this is the one though! :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> HA - glad you're back posting regularly honey - I was starting to feel like someone who'd been kept back a grade with lots of people who are lovely but haven't been hanging around behind the bike sheds for a year & ending up with an F like I have!! (I don't think that is quite what I mean but can't put it any better!!)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
That is EXACTLY how I feel!!!!! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Seriously, that feeling of being left behind is a tough one to deal with, and there's just no way of avoiding it. It's in those moments that I contemplate moving over to LTTTC... but I can't bear to leave this thread and the friends I have here. :hugs:

I know there were other things I wanted to comment on, but they've all left my mind at the moment. Oh well. :shrug:

Time to go watch DWTS. :happydance: Have a lovely evening, all! :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

Missyt  Sorry AF showed, wish that b*tch would just leave you all alone. Sounds like your specialist is really going for it this time, fxd for you. 

Redredwinelove & BangBang welcome, hope your stay here is short

Onmymind17  So sorry about AF & to hear your stressed about jobs, hope everything calms down soon

Baby4MJ  Are you testing again?

Tititimes2  Sending you love & big :hugs:

MA  So happy your scan went well & you got to see your little girl, Amelia is such a cute name. Not so good about your cervix length though but at least your not taking any chances this time, just hope the bed rest doesnt become too boring or painful. Doug sounds like a complete angel, your so lucky to have found someone who will take care of you.

Pad  Hope your MILs funeral went as well as these things can & that you & dh are taking it easy. Have a glass of wine for me  I prefer Casillerio del Diablo Merlot.

Luvmydoggies  How did the fundraiser go?

Skye  How are your feeling hun? Would love to be your bump buddy

Dwrgi  Glad youve made a decision about IVF, the break will do you good & hopefully youll be more relaxed when you start.

HA  Im so with you on the hats & long sleeves, its either that or factor 50, Im a natural red head with very pale skin, so I get blistering sunburns too. Also dont you dare leave, we need you here.

Also :hi: to Never, Lava, Jocr, FM, Twinkle, Nikki, Rowan & Labrat, hope you're all ok

AFM, I know I haven't posted for a few days & that was because I had some spotting over the weekend & wasn't in a good place, so I didn't want to bring anyone down with me. I went for my scan yesterday expecting the worst only to see a perfect LO, who we've now nicknamed Iri, with a hb. No sign of blood in my urterus, my cervix is closed & Iri is measuring perfectly for my dates so I came home with 2 gorgeous pics and a date for my 2nd scan. I can't tell you how relived I feel. 

Love, :hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## padbrat

awww that is fabulous news Lynn... told ya all would be good xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning Everybody and thank you for all your support! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I do feel so much better with The Plan, and I'm looking forward to meeting with a new acupuncturist tonight, so fingers crossed!

Hi Lynnb-I bet you were so relieved-I think EVERY part of baby-making is stressful, isn't it, from getting pregnant to the pregnancy itself...? I'm sure that you will sail through this one. Good luck hun! :flower:

Hi Lava-so glad that you are feeling more confident on this cycle. We have to be so strong, and we find that strength from experience and from the will to succeed. Go girl, and let's hope that those follies will be the perfect size by Friday! I am convinced that you are not far from your :bfp::hugs:

Hi MA-it must be so hard for you, worrying about the IC and approaching important milestones in the PG. All I can say is that we have to face each day and hope for the best and I'm also positive that you will hold Amelia and take her home a happy, healthy baby! Thinking of you!, :flower:

HI Baby4MJ-good news that you've decided to sell up. Good to have something else to focus on, and it will take your mind off TTC. I'm soprry that you got another BFN-vile thing. I know exactly how you feel, I was told that at my age it would take on average two years to conceive..... we have to pitch in for the long haul! But, as they say, tomorrow is another day and a new cycle brings lots of new hope! Good luck hun!

Hi MissyT-brilliant story about the bed! I really hope that the meds are the perfect combo for you now, and that this will lead to your :bfp:. Good luck with this hun!! :thumbup:

Thanks labrat44!:thumbup:

Hey Skye-glad you're feeling better. It does sound as if you've been through the mill! Plain sailing from now on, I hope! Enough cliches! Good luck!! I'm thinking of Portugal, a Meditteranean Island or ANYWHERE HOT! I hate the cold!!! Spring, eh?? It must be to do with mind over matter-people feeling happier, and obviously FRISKIER! :rofl: :flower:

Hi Onmymind-sorry evil witch showed. It is always a blow. Next cycle though hun-go for it! Hope you're feeling okay-it sounds as if you have a lot going on for you at the moment. Hope everything works out okay for you and your DH! Good luck!:thumbup:

Hi Twinkle, Luvmydoggies (hope you're Kiwainis fundraiser went well-good on yer!!), Ginger, JoCR, HA, Padbrat, Nikki, BangBang, FM, Rowan, and anybody else I may have missed! 

Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> awww that is fabulous news Lynn... told ya all would be good xx

I know you did and it does help to know that your in my corner so to speak :flower: but it's so hard to believe sometimes that things will be alright.



Dwrgi said:


> Hi Lynnb-I bet you were so relieved-I think EVERY part of baby-making is stressful, isn't it, from getting pregnant to the pregnancy itself...? I'm sure that you will sail through this one. Good luck hun! :flower:

You're so right about the stress but I don't think it's going to end at the birth because you then have the stress & worry that you're doing things right & that baby is OK. OMG the things we put our selves through :haha: but I'm sure it's worth all that stress & more.


----------



## padbrat

I always have your corner Lynn xx


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> I always have your corner Lynn xx

I have yours too, how are feeling hun?


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Sorry for the lack of posts but have been busy with work and life and have also had my laparoscopy at long last. To be honest have been stressed to the max but am now working my way out of it :happydance:

My lap was successful and I got the all clear. I didn't really get a chance to speak to the fertility dr after as I was still so out of it. We have to go back to see him in four months if we sent preg by then. 
So it seems we have no reason not to get preg so fingers crossed. :thumbup: I have been told (via a pamflet) no sex for six weeks. I will be back at it in four weeks When I am next fertile. It's a shame that I cant actually get to speak to my fertility dr to get facts.
Had a lot of egg White these past few days and it's so annoying not being able to crack on now. So it's another month off for me.:dohh:

I'm sitting at home recooperating back to work on Thursday.

Anyone else feel a bit spacey for a few days after having a lap?:shrug:

My next acu is next week to help get rid of any unwanted anaesthetic out and generally rebalance me, looking forward to it.

I will try and get on top of what everyone has been up to and how you are all doing.

Big hugs to you all :hugs:
Jo xx


----------



## Jocr

Skye - brilliant news! :happydance::flower: well done you, congratulations. I bet your so excited x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jocr said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry for the lack of posts but have been busy with work and life and have also had my laparoscopy at long last. To be honest have been stressed to the max but am now working my way out of it :happydance:
> 
> My lap was successful and I got the all clear. I didn't really get a chance to speak to the fertility dr after as I was still so out of it. We have to go back to see him in four months if we sent preg by then.
> So it seems we have no reason not to get preg so fingers crossed. :thumbup: I have been told (via a pamflet) no sex for six weeks. I will be back at it in four weeks When I am next fertile. It's a shame that I cant actually get to speak to my fertility dr to get facts.
> Had a lot of egg White these past few days and it's so annoying not being able to crack on now. So it's another month off for me.:dohh:
> 
> I'm sitting at home recooperating back to work on Thursday.
> 
> Anyone else feel a bit spacey for a few days after having a lap?:shrug:
> 
> My next acu is next week to help get rid of any unwanted anaesthetic out and generally rebalance me, looking forward to it.
> 
> I will try and get on top of what everyone has been up to and how you are all doing.
> 
> Big hugs to you all :hugs:
> Jo xx

Welcome back, Jo! :hugs: Glad to hear the lap went well. :thumbup: Sorry you're still feeling dodgy, though. I've never had lap so I can't speak from personal experience, but the hard thing with any type of laparoscopic surgery it's easy to think you should be fine that afternoon because it's just three tiny incisions. But remember, even though the incisions are small, it's still pretty major surgery. They pump your abdomen full of gas so they can get a better view, and it just takes some time for you body to get back to normal. I remember when my mom had her gall bladder taken out (through her bellybutton - laparoscopy is amazing stuff)... about 3 days post-op when I went over to check on her, I caught her vacuuming! She said she was tired of laying around and wanted to get something done; I told her (jokingly) not to come crying to me when she was in agony the next day from disobeying dr's orders! Lo and behold, she was in agony for about the next three days! I gave her a good "I told you so!" and made sure to tease her about it incessantly. :haha:

It *is* terrible that you can't get in to the dr to ask your questions - is there any way you can speak with one of his nursing staff to get some answers?


----------



## lavalux

Jocr,
Glad to hear from you again and your lap was all clear. woo hoo! Definitely take it easy and focus on healing so you can resume the babymaking in a month. 

LynnB,
That is such wonderful news! Congrats again! It is so nice to see you, MA, & Skye all recently pg! Very inspiriational! These are the stories that I try to focus on when I want to give up! 

onmymind,
Sorry that nasty witch showed, but it sounds like you are in a good place and now you can focus on your next cycle. It is only a matter of time before you get your BFP. 

To all the other ladies ... I need to rush off to work this morning so I can't respond to everyone, but know that I'm thinking about you all and praying for us all to have our healthy babies. Have a lovely week!


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Skye. Yes, I plan to go on total bedrest myself though I will be going to church on sundays "if" there isn't a problem. We are buying a dorm refrigerator to keep things cool and I think the ladies in the church will make a couple meals a week for us to help with that end.
> 
> We went out to pay on our nursery layaway at babies r us and I decided to purchase a couple of preemie outfits. When Jackson came early I was unprepared and so was the hospital. I'll refrain from sharing what they actually put him in but I was PISSED. He was still alive then too. So to be prepared I bought a couple preemie outfits and will look online for a micropreemie outfit. In all hopefullness I'm praying I wouldn't need ANY of them and will give them to someone who WILL need it. I believe God has his hand on this womb and that He will help us carry Amelia to a safe point, I just need to be prepared because I don't ever want to go through what I went through with Jackson. I felt like I was a terrible mother for not giving him the simplest of necessities. What mother prepares for something like that?! :shrug: Anyways, we'll start shopping for regular infant clothes at wk 28 the end of July.
> 
> I've stopped cooking and sewing altogether.
> 
> We purchased a Mac today! :happydance: Finally I can get rid of that terrible Microsoft and Explorer. I'm enjoying it already!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies! You'll love it here.
> 
> Love to everyone. :hug:
> 
> Oh oh!!!! I'm so out of it I've only just seen that we're waiting for Amelia!!!! That's SO exciting!!! You're always in my prayers xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yup! We're waiting for Amelia!:winkwink: I can wait though for her to safely get here. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :cloud9: We've been clearing out her nursery and I find myself going in there just to dream. A part of me is scared still with a funneling cervix already at only 19wks, but my goal is to get past the 22wk milestone, then the viability milestone at 24wks, then 28, then 36. I'm aiming high and trying my hardest. It's hard not to get down sometimes, my body just sucks and I feel as though with each dwindling measurement I'm letting her down. I know that's satan talking though and I need to focus on God is much more powerful. I think it's just the inability to control what's happening has me a bit depressed these days.:cry:
> 
> Anyways, it's time to come out of that pity party I'm in and focus on the good news that Amelia is right on target and looking forward to actually GETTING her to term.:happydance:
> 
> Thank you for your kind prayers :hugs::kiss::flower:Click to expand...

I am sorry about the funneling, but your right you need to focus on God, and your little one will be just fine. I have a friend here at work, that lost her little one at 18 weeks, they found out she had a weak cervix, this time she is pg, and had the cerclage done, they wanted to wait, but she insisted, and its a good thing she did, right now she is at 25 weeks, and for the past two weeks she has been in the hospital on complete bedrest. In a matter of weeks, she went from slight funneling to it was down to the stitch. All is well so far, other than her being bored out of her mind in the hospital lol. You hang in there, take it easy, and if you feel the need you INSIST on the cerclage. Sending you lots of love and prayers, she is going to be just fine!!


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly the evil witch showed saturday, but you know what its ok, right now my DH and i are going through a lot of stuff with both of our jobs, lets just say the stress level is through the roof right now, i have to say i am kind of glad i am not pg right now, we could be looking at the possibility of him or me losing our jobs, and then we would be in big trouble. Sigh.... I swear i think sometimes God hates us. How about you? any good news? I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!!
> 
> :hi: OMM!
> Down with the witch! Booo Hisss! :growlmad: Sorry she showed her ugly mug to you, but if you're going through all that work stress, not really prime time for babymaking as you said. I hope your and your DH's jobs are safe - last thing you need is more stress, that's for sure! When it rains it pours. I often think God has it out for me too, so you're not alone in that thought.
> 
> Well, I still feel the witch circling and ready to make her descent, but she's not here yet. She will be soon, I'm sure of that. I caved in and tested Saturday (1 day after AF was due to arrive) and - OF COURSE - it was yet another :bfn:. The 21st BFN out of 24 attempts. Depressing when I put it that way, isn't it? Anyhoooo...I'm not down and out about it, though I'm a little surprised because DH and I were :sex: like :bunny::bunny: this cycle. I'm 3 days late now, but the progesterone always pushes AF late. I stopped taking it on Saturday, so I expect AF to land within the next 24-48 hours. I've been all crampy for over a week so now that I have a BFN I want AF to just get here already - sheesh! It's all ok, though...DH and I are creating self-imposed stress because we've decided (after 2 years of putting it off waiting for this non-existent baby to arrive) to finally put our house up for sale and move. I met with our realtor on Saturday, whom I love (I've known her for 10 years and she has gone through 4 miscarriages herself) ...so it is nice to have someone in my corner. I think (we all do - realtor, DH and I) that it's a good time to redirect my focus elsewhere. So if all goes well, we'll be ready to sell in a few weeks. YAY!:thumbup: We need a bit more space (this was supposed to be our "starter house" and 9 years later we're still living in it!), so baby or none, it's all good I think.
> 
> Thank you for all the crossed fingers and toes. Not our time this time it seems, but soon, definitely soon!
> 
> I really hope all works out with the jobs!! I will be sprinkling both baby dust _*and *_job dust your way! :winkwink:
> 
> And :hi: to all the other lovely ladies, welcome to the newbies, *HURRAH *for those who are preggo, and tons of :dust: to those who are waiting for their :bfp:!!Click to expand...

I am so sorry for the BFN, i really hoped that it would happen for you, but i am so excited that your moving, maybe that is what God was waiting for you to do!!! We want to sell our home and move to Jacksonville FL, right now we live in Chicago, and we have had it with the winters and the outrageous taxes, unfortunatly with the housing market the way it is, we now owe more money then our house is worth, so we are waiting for that to go back up, hopefully in another 2 years we will be able to move. DH and i had a long talk last night, and i feel much better today, like you we are going to put the baby making stuff on the back burner and take some time for us again. After 3 years, we need to find each other and our laughter again. Stress at my job has lessened, and for now DH's job is still safe. I am so glad to see that i am not the only one that thinks that God has it out for them lol. I do know that one day, we will be mothers, he is just waiting for the perfect time.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Skye, I am still over the moon about your news! Its so good to hear about an IVF success story for all of us considering IVF. I would love for you to hang around this thread for a while. Your trip to Florence sounds wonderful! So jealous!
> 
> Dwrgi, I think its good you are considering all things before you start IVF. I've been going through the same thing lately. There are so many factors involved and its not an easy decision. Its a decsion only you should make because you are the one going through most of it. I think its a little unfair when the specialists try to force it on us because they don't understand what is going on in our personal lives.
> 
> BangBang, welcome! This is a wonderful group of supportive ladies. TTC is a very stressful thing. The hardest thing I've ever been through. Don't think you are a crazy woman because we all have exprerienced that more than once, I'm sure. Lord knows I have!
> 
> Onmymind, sorry AF showed. That witch! I understand about the job situation. Mine has been very stressful lately. Sometimes I think God hates me too but then I think that he has a plan for all of us. Like you said about the jobs right now, maybe he is waiting for yours and DH's job situation to get better and then you'll have a baby. I keep telling myself and God needs me to help DH with all the home improvement projects we've been doing lately and when we're done (which should be at the end of the summer) I'll get pregnant. I'm fx'd for both of us.
> 
> Hello Ginger, Luvvie, MA, Jocr, HA, FM, Lava, Nikki, Titi, Padbrat, Labrat, Jennifer and anyone else I missed.
> 
> AFM, I started clomid on Saturday and now I'm taking 100mg. I initiatlly started with 50mg for my 1st and 2nd IUI and 75mg for the 3rd one. I'm also supposed to be taking and extra half vial of Gonal-F this time too. The specialist said we would take a more aggressive approach this time so we'll see. This weekend DH and I were painting our bedroom. We went to put the bed back against the wall and the frame broke! The first thing on my mind was how we were going to BD with a broken bed! Then I started thinking that I wish we had broken the bed while we were BDing. Anyway, I thought I'd share a funny story with you all.

Thanks, and your right, i think now that God is waiting for us to get done what we need to get done and stop focusing on having a baby, thats what i am going to do now, just give it a break and relax and enjoy what i do have. Sorry about the bed, yea i dont know if i would have wanted to be BDing when it broke, now that could mess up the mood lol.


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, I feel let behind too. I totally avoid FB now and feel sorry for myself seeing my old classmates with 10 and 12 year olds. Then 3 friends my age recently had a baby or fell pregnant this year alone. Don't think of it as having an F though. If anything, we all have A's for effort. Serious effort. I think we all bring strength to one another and this is such a wondeful thread.

Lava, I'm loving your positive attitude. It sounds like that could be the exact thing you need to get that BFP. Do you think you IUI will be Friday? If so I think I'm a few days behind you this cycle. I go for a scan on Friday to find out if I need to take the trigger shot or not so my IUI will probably be Saturday or Sunday. FX'd for both of us!

Jo, I'm so glad your lap went well. That sucks about no BDing for 6 weeks! That will mean you'll be going like rabbits after the 6 weeks are up and surely should get a BFP.

AFM, I finish up my clomid tomorrow and I'll give myself the Gonal F injection that night and have a scan on Friday to see when I need to trigger. I'm curious to see how many and how big my follies are this time since they increased my clomid. I'm going to be sure to ask a lot of questions this time because it always feels like they don't tell me anything. When they call me that night to tell me if I should trigger or not I'm going to ask exactly how big my follies are and how many. Last time I think they could've waited one more day because I happened to see my chart and it said my biggest was 18 when in the first two IUI's I had ones that were 22 and 23. I'm not sure why they didn't have me do an extra day to let them grow a little more.


----------



## Baby4MJ

lynnb said:


> Baby4MJ  Are you testing again?
> 
> AFM, I know I haven't posted for a few days & that was because I had some spotting over the weekend & wasn't in a good place, so I didn't want to bring anyone down with me. I went for my scan yesterday expecting the worst only to see a perfect LO, who we've now nicknamed Iri, with a hb. No sign of blood in my urterus, my cervix is closed & Iri is measuring perfectly for my dates so I came home with 2 gorgeous pics and a date for my 2nd scan. I can't tell you how relived I feel.

First, I'm so glad to hear all is well with your LO :dance:("Iri" ...that's lovely!). So scary, so I'm very glad it all went well :flower:


lynnb said:


> Baby4MJ  Are you testing again?

It's been only 4 days since AF was due to arrive and only 3 days since I stopped the progesterone. Also, by lower abdomen is all crampy and gurgling and bubbling so I really think the :witch: should be here soon. If she's not here by May 20th, I will test again. I have absolutely no symptoms of being PG (I had all the classic symptoms with my previous 3 pregnancies), so I am anticipating that the HPT will remain negative even if AF does not arrive. I hate being in this gray area. My acupuncturist sent me packing last night (though, kindly, saving me the $70 a pop by being honest with me) because he said he can't really move forward with treatment unless I'm definitively pregnant or until I have AF - which I am neither. ERGH. 

As Tom Petty sings.."the waiting is the hardest part..." :wacko:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> HA - glad you're back posting regularly honey - I was starting to feel like someone who'd been kept back a grade with lots of people who are lovely but haven't been hanging around behind the bike sheds for a year & ending up with an F like I have!! (I don't think that is quite what I mean but can't put it any better!!)
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> That is EXACTLY how I feel!!!!!
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, that feeling of being left behind is a tough one to deal with, and there's just no way of avoiding it. It's in those moments that I contemplate moving over to LTTTC... but I can't bear to leave this thread and the friends I have here. :hugs:
> 
> I know there were other things I wanted to comment on, but they've all left my mind at the moment. Oh well. :shrug:
> 
> Time to go watch DWTS. :happydance: Have a lovely evening, all! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I dabble over in LTTTC with 'Bellys to Bumps' but can't quite break away from here!!



missyt said:


> Twinkle, I feel let behind too. I totally avoid FB now and feel sorry for myself seeing my old classmates with 10 and 12 year olds. Then 3 friends my age recently had a baby or fell pregnant this year alone. Don't think of it as having an F though. If anything, we all have A's for effort. Serious effort. I think we all bring strength to one another and this is such a wondeful thread.
> 
> Lava, I'm loving your positive attitude. It sounds like that could be the exact thing you need to get that BFP. Do you think you IUI will be Friday? If so I think I'm a few days behind you this cycle. I go for a scan on Friday to find out if I need to take the trigger shot or not so my IUI will probably be Saturday or Sunday. FX'd for both of us!
> 
> Jo, I'm so glad your lap went well. That sucks about no BDing for 6 weeks! That will mean you'll be going like rabbits after the 6 weeks are up and surely should get a BFP.
> 
> AFM, I finish up my clomid tomorrow and I'll give myself the Gonal F injection that night and have a scan on Friday to see when I need to trigger. I'm curious to see how many and how big my follies are this time since they increased my clomid. I'm going to be sure to ask a lot of questions this time because it always feels like they don't tell me anything. When they call me that night to tell me if I should trigger or not I'm going to ask exactly how big my follies are and how many. Last time I think they could've waited one more day because I happened to see my chart and it said my biggest was 18 when in the first two IUI's I had ones that were 22 and 23. I'm not sure why they didn't have me do an extra day to let them grow a little more.

Thanks petal - I needed some PMA!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> AFM, I finish up my clomid tomorrow and I'll give myself the Gonal F injection that night and have a scan on Friday to see when I need to trigger. I'm curious to see how many and how big my follies are this time since they increased my clomid. I'm going to be sure to ask a lot of questions this time because it always feels like they don't tell me anything. When they call me that night to tell me if I should trigger or not I'm going to ask exactly how big my follies are and how many. Last time I think they could've waited one more day because I happened to see my chart and it said my biggest was 18 when in the first two IUI's I had ones that were 22 and 23. I'm not sure why they didn't have me do an extra day to let them grow a little more.

Ask, ask, ask. And if you don't understand, say so. And if you think of something later, call back. Personally, I never go to a dr appt of any kind without a list of questions already written down so that I don't forget something I've wanted to ask. (Even when I go to counseling I bring a list of things that have been on my mind lately that I want to discuss!) I'm a huge proponent of asking. That's the only way we can become educated patients and become true partners in our own care. 

Ask what their target size is. I was told by my RE that anything over 17 or 18 (don't remember which) will ovulate after the trigger, but I've also heard that with Clomid they shoot for bigger than that before triggering (I don't know why). So ask what their target is. And remember that they continue to grow after the trigger, 1-2mm before ovulation. But bigger is not always better - too big is bad, and I don't know how big is too big. If they get too big, the eggs are over-developed and are not likely to fertilize. 

As for feeling left behind, I feel it more here than on FB - when I check in on the graduates and see that Pablo is 6 mos along, that MA is what, 18 weeks now, that Vicky and Rottpaw and a couple others who we started this thread with us have already delivered, and we're still here ttc. I am grateful that you and Twinkle and FM and a few other old-timers (meaning we've been on this thread forever, not age related!) are still here - definitely helps me feel less alone. But it's hard, I won't lie. :nope:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I finish up my clomid tomorrow and I'll give myself the Gonal F injection that night and have a scan on Friday to see when I need to trigger. I'm curious to see how many and how big my follies are this time since they increased my clomid. I'm going to be sure to ask a lot of questions this time because it always feels like they don't tell me anything. When they call me that night to tell me if I should trigger or not I'm going to ask exactly how big my follies are and how many. Last time I think they could've waited one more day because I happened to see my chart and it said my biggest was 18 when in the first two IUI's I had ones that were 22 and 23. I'm not sure why they didn't have me do an extra day to let them grow a little more.
> 
> Ask, ask, ask. And if you don't understand, say so. And if you think of something later, call back. Personally, I never go to a dr appt of any kind without a list of questions already written down so that I don't forget something I've wanted to ask. (Even when I go to counseling I bring a list of things that have been on my mind lately that I want to discuss!) I'm a huge proponent of asking. That's the only way we can become educated patients and become true partners in our own care.
> 
> Ask what their target size is. I was told by my RE that anything over 17 or 18 (don't remember which) will ovulate after the trigger, but I've also heard that with Clomid they shoot for bigger than that before triggering (I don't know why). So ask what their target is. And remember that they continue to grow after the trigger, 1-2mm before ovulation. But bigger is not always better - too big is bad, and I don't know how big is too big. If they get too big, the eggs are over-developed and are not likely to fertilize.
> 
> As for feeling left behind, I feel it more here than on FB - when I check in on the graduates and see that Pablo is 6 mos along, that MA is what, 18 weeks now, that Vicky and Rottpaw and a couple others who we started this thread with us have already delivered, and we're still here ttc. I am grateful that you and Twinkle and FM and a few other old-timers (meaning we've been on this thread forever, not age related!) are still here - definitely helps me feel less alone. But it's hard, I won't lie. :nope:Click to expand...

Pretty sure I'll be hangign around here for ever - I'm never going to get IVF if I continue eating crisps like they're going out of fashion!! :haha:


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I finish up my clomid tomorrow and I'll give myself the Gonal F injection that night and have a scan on Friday to see when I need to trigger. I'm curious to see how many and how big my follies are this time since they increased my clomid. I'm going to be sure to ask a lot of questions this time because it always feels like they don't tell me anything. When they call me that night to tell me if I should trigger or not I'm going to ask exactly how big my follies are and how many. Last time I think they could've waited one more day because I happened to see my chart and it said my biggest was 18 when in the first two IUI's I had ones that were 22 and 23. I'm not sure why they didn't have me do an extra day to let them grow a little more.
> 
> Ask, ask, ask. And if you don't understand, say so. And if you think of something later, call back. Personally, I never go to a dr appt of any kind without a list of questions already written down so that I don't forget something I've wanted to ask. (Even when I go to counseling I bring a list of things that have been on my mind lately that I want to discuss!) I'm a huge proponent of asking. That's the only way we can become educated patients and become true partners in our own care.
> 
> Ask what their target size is. I was told by my RE that anything over 17 or 18 (don't remember which) will ovulate after the trigger, but I've also heard that with Clomid they shoot for bigger than that before triggering (I don't know why). So ask what their target is. And remember that they continue to grow after the trigger, 1-2mm before ovulation. But bigger is not always better - too big is bad, and I don't know how big is too big. If they get too big, the eggs are over-developed and are not likely to fertilize.
> 
> As for feeling left behind, I feel it more here than on FB - when I check in on the graduates and see that Pablo is 6 mos along, that MA is what, 18 weeks now, that Vicky and Rottpaw and a couple others who we started this thread with us have already delivered, and we're still here ttc. I am grateful that you and Twinkle and FM and a few other old-timers (meaning we've been on this thread forever, not age related!) are still here - definitely helps me feel less alone. But it's hard, I won't lie. :nope:Click to expand...

HA, I know you are right and I need to ask more questions. It was so overwhelming at first and to get the medication dosages straight was making my head spin. I have never taken so much medication in my life in such a short time. Fortunately, you and other ladies on this thread helped me get more familiar with so many things as far as fertility and how our bodies work. 

I guess when it comes to feeling left behind. On FB, I hate when an old acquaintance finds me and they post on my wall; "How are you? You look great. Any kids yet?". My heart sinks. I'm about to delete my account.


----------



## Baby4MJ

missyt said:


> I guess when it comes to feeling left behind. On FB, I hate when an old acquaintance finds me and they post on my wall; "How are you? You look great. Any kids yet?". My heart sinks. I'm about to delete my account.

Hi missyt: I feel the same re: FB, although I'm more irritated when my FB friends complain and complain and complain about their kids in their wall posts and statuses...I just want to scream. They have no idea how lucky they are. *NO*...*IDEA*...

I had my 20th high school reunion in Sept. 2010 (right after my 3rd m/c, and on the exact date that my 2nd angel baby was supposed to be due: Sept. 25th:angel:) and wound up in the bathroom crying for the same reason...after the millionth _"How are you? You haven't changed a bit! Any kids?"_ and then getting "that look" :nope: when I said _"No, I don't have any children"_ without offering them any further explanation. By the end of the night I just wanted to put a big sign around my neck that said _"I'm fine. Married happily for 11 years. No I don't have any kids, but I just miscarried my 3rd - does that count?" _Awful, I know, but that's just how I felt. I knew I couldn't really expect them to know or understand, but still...it really was brutal to deal with.


----------



## skye2010

Onmymind, I'm really sorry that you are going through a rough time at work. Being in fear of my job was one of the most stressful things I have ever experienced. Dh lost his job twice last 5 years (credit crunch etc) and we couldn't function properly for a while. No bedding let alone TTC. I really hope it would just remain as a scare and you would both keep your jobs. :hugs::hugs:

Of course God loves you but everyone has a stressful time at some point in their life. It's just life. :hugs: DH has this close friend who was very lucky. Not only he kept his job through credit crunch but also got promoted. He met a lovely girl and married. He even bought a lovely flat and everything was looking up for him. He was grateful too, really sweet guy. When DH was down in the dumps about the prospects of finding a job he used to compare himself with him (has similar jobs) I used to tell him never to do that cause we could never tell what life will bring each of us. And he should just be happy for him. Anyway he just found out that he has a rare tumor in his thyroids. He needs an operation and it has risks. We are both worried about him now. :shrug:

Missy biiiggg gooood luck with the IUI. :hugs::hugs: I hope you would get pregnant before the end of summer. It's also very exciting to do house renovation but also can be pain.:hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss: So is the bed fixed now. :haha:

Girls I haven't had time to read all and answer but promise I will catch up tomorrow. Now DH and I are going to watch a crime-thiller. (our latest obsession hahaha!)


----------



## gingerbread

skye sooo happy to see you & all the other girls who've recently put up pics! I hope you are feeling well & being pampered!!!!!

Missy so excited about your next iui. I have such a good feeling about this one. I cant wait to hear the results about your follies. love you hun!

To all the girls on the reunions..ugh. Never made a single one knowing all my friends have either older kids like Missy said or pregnant with their 1st 2nd or 3rd.

AFM the witch showed sunday. Had a good cry about five minutes ago just looking in the mirror in shock thinking that I never dreamed I would be going through this or for a second that I could be childless or be so stupid to wait too long. I always thought I had time. I dont want to think baby,see baby or talk baby the last couple of days. And of course at church we were surrounded by them(more than ever) and to see DH staring them down was heart breaking. At the end of the service a woman spoke about the loss of her baby at 25 wks and how she had nothing to put her in and how after she started a group who donate their time to knitting & sewing outfits for other women going through the same situation(MA I immediately thought of you) DH talked about how sad that was & I could only think of how nieve he is to the situation..not knowing how many of you & other women go thru it. We have planned to take a couple of months off before starting IVF but I dont know girls I'm starting to feel like I just want to throw in the towel and be done with this. I think I need a vacation(if I werent terrified to fly:dohh:)

Anyway thats my rant & I love you all & am sorry to not have caught up on everyone else!


----------



## prayingtogod

hi ladies,
i'm just dropping in to let everyone know i'm back. Thanks for all the encouraging words. i'm in a much better place now. i'm ready to go at ttc head on. i'm still believing for an unassisted pregnancy.

i haven't had time to catch up and repspond to new postings. I'm only on page 416. I'll try to catch up in the next day or so. 

To any new comers welcome and enjoy the thread.

Baby dust to all


----------



## samwilson

Sorry i didnt get you


----------



## caroleb73

Skye HUGE congrats my friend, I am so happy for you and your DH:happydance::happydance:. I am wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and look forward to your updates as your pregnancy progresses. When do you have your first scan to see how many you are carrying? Sorry if you have already posted this info I haven't been able to catch up yet as have been off line for nearly a week.

AFM I have had the most vile cold since Friday and today is the first day of feeling normal again. Its weird as this happened when I was downregging on my first IVF cycle and we put it down to being in cold UK in November but this time I am in 44 degrees in Bahrain so doesn't make sense. Anyways glad that I am now on the mend as stimming starts on Monday so need to be strong and healthy for that stage. Remembered all of your posts on the gatorade that helped Skye and bought a whole load yesterday so that I am fully prepared. Really looking forward to it now and have managed to deal with the negative emotions or worry over m/c. At the end of the day it may well happen again or it may not so there is no point in worrying too much about it. This whole TTC business is something that is out of my control and to me that has been the hardest thing to deal with as I make a very good living out of providing solutions to peoples day to day problems and yet I cannot solve my own. For me that was the big hurdle for me to overcome and accept that this is something that I cannot control to the degree I would like, we can all put in place plans to help things along but nothing is certain in this journey. Instead I have to have faith that my time will come and just hope and pray that it is soon.

Wishing you all lots of luck and hoping for a summer BFP explosion on this thread real soon:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

HappyAuntie said:


> Hey HA I am with you on this thought I cannot bear to go onto the graduates thread as I should be 6months pregnant the same as Pablo right now and it is a very painful reminder of what I have lost. I try to find support from the ladies on here and remind myself that I will have another chance to get pregant with my next IVF. We have to believe that our day will come even if it is later than others it will come. I know that still hurts as it is so cruel to see everyone else get their BFP and we are still deperately fighting to get ours. All I can say is that life makes no sense at times. Big :hugs: to you HA and hope to see your BFP announcement real soon.


----------



## missyt

MJ, I hate that we have to cringe and feel awkward every time we are asked about children. Its so heartbreaking. I know for each of us, it is the one thing we want more than anything. I can't even imagine how it is for you girls who have suffered a loss. Big hugs.

Skye, thanks for all your words of encouragement. DH temporarily fixed the bed. I am so lucky he is such a handy man and fix just about anything. He's also been quite frisky these last few days with I'm happy about. TTC has definately put a damper on what our romantic life used to be like.

Praying, so good to see you back! 

Carole, I really hope this is your cycle and all works out for the best. Fx'd for you. And thanks to FM for the Gatorade advice. We all learned something.

Ginger, sometimes I feel like throwing in the towel too. I have also felt the same as you, I felt like I had time. My mom had me when she was 35 and I always felt like I could wait that long since she had me at that age. I met DH at 34 and we waited until a few months before we were married to TTC. I guess I'm just not as lucky as my mom. I don't blame you for waiting to do IVF. I truly think its something you have to be mentally prepared for. I'm rooting for you. Lots of love!

AFM, I'm working from home waiting for FedEx to deliver my gonal-f and ovidrel injections. Do any of you other ladies get your medication from Freedom Pharmacy? Its a discount pharmacy for fertility meds. It is a lot cheaper than the regular pharmacy.


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> AFM I have had the most vile cold since Friday and today is the first day of feeling normal again. Its weird as this happened when I was downregging on my first IVF cycle and we put it down to being in cold UK in November but this time I am in 44 degrees in Bahrain so doesn't make sense. Anyways glad that I am now on the mend as stimming starts on Monday so need to be strong and healthy for that stage.

Very strange... I wonder if it's just part of your body's reaction to the downregging? But no matter - I'm glad you're feeling better and ready to start stimming! :happydance: FX'd for you that everything goes like gangbusters. 



caroleb73 said:


> Really looking forward to it now and have managed to deal with the negative emotions or worry over m/c. At the end of the day it may well happen again or it may not so there is no point in worrying too much about it. This whole TTC business is something that is out of my control and to me that has been the hardest thing to deal with as I make a very good living out of providing solutions to peoples day to day problems and yet I cannot solve my own. For me that was the big hurdle for me to overcome and accept that this is something that I cannot control to the degree I would like, we can all put in place plans to help things along but nothing is certain in this journey. Instead I have to have faith that my time will come and just hope and pray that it is soon.

Accepting the loss of control was a big step for me, too. In the end you just have to learn to ignore all the anecdotal stuff you read (on here and elsewhere) about preventing mc because as long as you're taking your prenatal vitamins, there is virtually nothing anyone can do to prevent mc. The uplifting part of that, though, is it also means there is virtually nothing anyone can do to cause a mc... helps me release a lot of the guilt and let go of wondering "what if" or "if only". Miscarriage just falls into the 'sh*t happens' category of life, no way around that. 

I'm glad you're feeling better about it. My advice to you is just to know that even though you're feeling better in general, there will still (and always) be bad days where the sadness will come back... some days it creeps in and hangs around the shadows, some days it hits out of the blue like a truck... there's nothing you can do to avoid or prevent those days, and when they come it's best just to acknowledge those feelings and let them be - don't try to fight them or push them away. Feelings are something to have, not to judge. And the more we try to fight them off, the more they hang around.... But with time they come less and less often, which I think you've seen for yourself. :hugs:




missyt said:


> AFM, I'm working from home waiting for FedEx to deliver my gonal-f and ovidrel injections. Do any of you other ladies get your medication from Freedom Pharmacy? Its a discount pharmacy for fertility meds. It is a lot cheaper than the regular pharmacy.

I have insurance coverage for my meds but it comes with restrictions, one of them being that I have to use the insurance company's mail-order pharmacy. And every single time, it's a giant pain in the a$$! Their customer service is horrible, and every time I have to call and confirm they got the Rx from the dr office and then they tell me that the orders are processed in the order received and mine is at the bottom of the pile and I'll have my meds in two weeks, and then I have to call my dr office and have them call Aetna back and harass them that I have to have the meds the next day and get them to rush the processing. It's a ridiculous run-around. The customer service rep even got snippy with me when I tried to explain to her that I can't know I need the drugs or what drugs I need until a day or two before I need them, so there's no way to order them two weeks in advance - she snapped back that she only handles fertility drugs and she knows how they work - inside my head I was screaming at her "if you know how they work, why are you making it so difficult?!?!" :grr:

Welcome back, Praying - glad to see you! Have a good day everyone! :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> skye sooo happy to see you & all the other girls who've recently put up pics! I hope you are feeling well & being pampered!!!!!
> 
> Missy so excited about your next iui. I have such a good feeling about this one. I cant wait to hear the results about your follies. love you hun!
> 
> To all the girls on the reunions..ugh. Never made a single one knowing all my friends have either older kids like Missy said or pregnant with their 1st 2nd or 3rd.
> 
> AFM the witch showed sunday. Had a good cry about five minutes ago just looking in the mirror in shock thinking that I never dreamed I would be going through this or for a second that I could be childless or be so stupid to wait too long. I always thought I had time. I dont want to think baby,see baby or talk baby the last couple of days. And of course at church we were surrounded by them(more than ever) and to see DH staring them down was heart breaking. At the end of the service a woman spoke about the loss of her baby at 25 wks and how she had nothing to put her in and how after she started a group who donate their time to knitting & sewing outfits for other women going through the same situation(MA I immediately thought of you) DH talked about how sad that was & I could only think of how nieve he is to the situation..not knowing how many of you & other women go thru it. We have planned to take a couple of months off before starting IVF but I dont know girls I'm starting to feel like I just want to throw in the towel and be done with this. I think I need a vacation(if I werent terrified to fly:dohh:)
> 
> Anyway thats my rant & I love you all & am sorry to not have caught up on everyone else!

Awwww hon i am so sorry she showed, and if you feel you need some time off from all this TTC stuff, then by all means take it. Sometimes thats just what you need, one or two or three cycles off is not going to make a difference, sometimes you just have to let it go and find something else in your life that makes you happy for a bit, then you will be ready and able to do your IVF and have it work!! I say you should take a vacation, you dont have to fly, you can drive, the drive could be part of the vacation, sometimes its fun to have a "Road Trip". Sending you super big warm hugs, i know exactly how your feeling, and i have decided for me to just let it go for a bit and concentrate on DH and I. Right now we have just a bit too much stress in our lives, and i dont need the TTC stress on top of it.


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!! How is everybody today? I get to leave work early today, i am going to the chiropractor, i messed up my right shoulder a long time ago, and every now and then i manage to kind of pop it out a bit, it gets quite painful, sleeping is the hardest, if i lay on it and i wake up trying to move it again is very painful, so i am leaving early and going to have the chiro work on it!! I am so excited!! Things have settled down with both of our jobs, and after our long talk DH is doing much better. Now if i could just get the weather in Chicago to cooperate and figure out its actually supposed to be in the 70's here and not in the 50's, ewwwwwww. I hope all of you ladies are well, and have a wonderful day.:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

This thread moves so fast, I haven't been on in a couple of day, I have a busy week so far. I will have to catch up later. I started my injections on Monday and I take them until next sunday and go in for an ultrasound monday. 

I will have to catch up later.


----------



## gingerbread

Thanks Missy & Onmymind. I'm feeling much better today just need a good cry every now & then! I dont know why DH doesnt get that a girl just needs to cry sometimes! He had a night out with the boys last night and boy is he paying for it today. He is home "sick" from work and that is something he NEVER does. Guess I have a baby to take care of today:haha: I do agree time off will be a good thing. In the beginning letting go of "the age" thing was the hardest part & I always rushed from one cycle to the next. But I know a few months won't make any difference. Just need to figure out a good(but not too expensive) trip to take! Skye can we just go with you???:winkwink: Anyway I hope all you girls have a great day..will catch up later!


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie said:


> This thread moves so fast, I haven't been on in a couple of day, I have a busy week so far. I will have to catch up later. I started my injections on Monday and I take them until next sunday and go in for an ultrasound monday.
> 
> I will have to catch up later.

Injections for a week? Does that mean you are doing IVF? Do tell.


----------



## padbrat

hey ladies!

So how are we all today? Lynn my chickadee I am OK... sick of everyone dying...but am OK.... how are you feeling??

HA et al... so with you on the cringing cos we have no earth babies.... At the funeral on Monday I got bombared by the nephews and their wives about when were we having kids, why haven't you had kids etc etc... tried to ignore them but after the 10th time of them asking I just said it was complicated.... and they still bloomin asked!!! In the end my Husband told them all to shut up! I can tell you if it wasn't a funeral I would have told them all to go to hell cos I have 5 babies waiting for me in heaven and their Grandma has just gone to take care of the Grandson she never knew she had!!

Makes me bloomin furious!

So, I have my Consultant appt on Monday and despite the fact we know my last baby died because of my X chromosome I am going to beg them to test me for NK cells cos if I have them too as well as all the rest of the crap I have I am never going to carry a baby to term....

Me and Hubby had a chat and decided that we will continue to try naturally for now... despite the fact the Docs want us to have PGD (out of the question due to expense) or egg donation (Hubby has now decided he doesn't like that option).... 

Am also going to ask if there is anything that she can give me to help speed the whole conception thing up as my 1 a year average isn't the best.... 

Though having said that .... if she does agree to test me for NK and that comes back negative I may consider IUI...

Am also back on my 5mg folic acid (specialist says it helps conception with the higher dose), 75mg aspirin (shhh specialist doesn't know I am still taking this... was supposed to stop when baby died) and also I have heard that Omegas 3,6 and 9 are very good for TTC so Hubby will buy some of them too...

Hmmmm sounds like a plan???....


----------



## caroleb73

gingerbread said:


> skye sooo happy to see you & all the other girls who've recently put up pics! I hope you are feeling well & being pampered!!!!!
> 
> Missy so excited about your next iui. I have such a good feeling about this one. I cant wait to hear the results about your follies. love you hun!
> 
> To all the girls on the reunions..ugh. Never made a single one knowing all my friends have either older kids like Missy said or pregnant with their 1st 2nd or 3rd.
> 
> AFM the witch showed sunday. Had a good cry about five minutes ago just looking in the mirror in shock thinking that I never dreamed I would be going through this or for a second that I could be childless or be so stupid to wait too long. I always thought I had time. I dont want to think baby,see baby or talk baby the last couple of days. And of course at church we were surrounded by them(more than ever) and to see DH staring them down was heart breaking. At the end of the service a woman spoke about the loss of her baby at 25 wks and how she had nothing to put her in and how after she started a group who donate their time to knitting & sewing outfits for other women going through the same situation(MA I immediately thought of you) DH talked about how sad that was & I could only think of how nieve he is to the situation..not knowing how many of you & other women go thru it. We have planned to take a couple of months off before starting IVF but I dont know girls I'm starting to feel like I just want to throw in the towel and be done with this. I think I need a vacation(if I werent terrified to fly:dohh:)
> 
> Anyway thats my rant & I love you all & am sorry to not have caught up on everyone else!

Hey Gingerbread I wanted to reach out to you as your story is similar to mine in many ways. The only difference is that I only met my DH 3 years ago, before that I was with a guy for 8 years but never felt like I wanted babies with him. My DH changed all that and I had such a strong desire to become a Mum.

I have just had my 38th birthday last week and I am about to hit the 2 years TTC in June. I too tried for a year naturally and have spent the last year in and out of the docs trying medicated cycles and then in Dec moved to IVF. Again the Dr's can't find a thing wrong with either of us so the horrible "unexplained" category. I never achieved a BFP naturally or with medicated cycles but and this is a BIG but, I did get pregnant with IVF. Sadly I m/c early on but it does prove that I can get pregnant and I am about to start stimming on IVF number 2 and there is no reason I can't get a BFP again and this time it could stick.

I know I am rambling but what I want to say is please do not give up, yes I will not lie IVF is tough on you both financially emotionally and physically for the woman but it can work for you. They say that a couple having sex have a 25% chance of a BFP naturally each month but if you get a good Dr then even someone our age can get that chance increased to 45% so that has to be worth the stress etc. I would say take a break to recharge your batteries, have some fun and then come back to the whole TTC battle ready to take on IVF. I break the process into small parts so that I have lots of smaller milestones that way it is not as daunting and just accecpt that some of us just need a bit more of a helping hand than others. 

Also don't be too hard on yourself about the waiting till you were older to try, there was no reason to believe that we would have problems as many women do not and have babies naturally in their early 40's. My Mum included. 

Take care and i really hope you find the right next step for you and DH that will get you your BFP:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> So how are we all today? Lynn my chickadee I am OK... sick of everyone dying...but am OK.... how are you feeling??
> 
> HA et al... so with you on the cringing cos we have no earth babies.... At the funeral on Monday I got bombared by the nephews and their wives about when were we having kids, why haven't you had kids etc etc... tried to ignore them but after the 10th time of them asking I just said it was complicated.... and they still bloomin asked!!! In the end my Husband told them all to shut up! I can tell you if it wasn't a funeral I would have told them all to go to hell cos I have 5 babies waiting for me in heaven and their Grandma has just gone to take care of the Grandson she never knew she had!!
> 
> Makes me bloomin furious!
> 
> So, I have my Consultant appt on Monday and despite the fact we know my last baby died because of my X chromosome I am going to beg them to test me for NK cells cos if I have them too as well as all the rest of the crap I have I am never going to carry a baby to term....
> 
> Me and Hubby had a chat and decided that we will continue to try naturally for now... despite the fact the Docs want us to have PGD (out of the question due to expense) or egg donation (Hubby has now decided he doesn't like that option)....
> 
> Am also going to ask if there is anything that she can give me to help speed the whole conception thing up as my 1 a year average isn't the best....
> 
> Though having said that .... if she does agree to test me for NK and that comes back negative I may consider IUI...
> 
> Am also back on my 5mg folic acid (specialist says it helps conception with the higher dose), 75mg aspirin (shhh specialist doesn't know I am still taking this... was supposed to stop when baby died) and also I have heard that Omegas 3,6 and 9 are very good for TTC so Hubby will buy some of them too...
> 
> Hmmmm sounds like a plan???....

Oh honey, i feel so bad for you, i am lucky, everybody knows our situation, so nobody asks, they just leave us alone, that is so horrible you had to deal with that, and yes Grandma is with all of them, my dad has my whole brood with him right now. I think it sounds like a good plan you have going, and i agree i would insist you get tested. I think the IUI would work great for you. I am thinking about trying another one myself, only this time with a different RE, the last one was a real you know what!! Sending you lots of hugs, and prayers that things settle down for you.


----------



## skye2010

Baby4MJ, What's you cat doing in that bucket? :haha: Good luck with the house hunting ;) Maybe the baby is waiting for the new house. Bubbling gurgling, etc could all be pregnancy symptomps too. What an annoying wait. :dohh: We become the most patient people after all this TTC. 

Twinkie, I just discovered some hot Mango pickle (Pataks). It's pure salt and oil and it's delicious. Nice with bread sticks. Also grabbed a big packet of Kettle crisps in case u finish them all off the shelves :)

Lava, love the new pict. The folly measurement looks good as well cause there is still quite many days untill Friday and hopefully they should grow to be quite big and juicy by than. Are you not going to trigger? I think it's worth doing that since trigger is a cheapy med compared to everything else and it's accurate. Sending you loads of growing vibes :dust:

Lynb, really gorgeous pict :) You can see a little head and a body :) Iri seems quite peacefully resting.:) U wouldn't have to worry again. You will be a great mum, and Iri is going to love you xx

Dwrgi I love all the cliches :) heheheh U go girl hahahahaha!!! Mediteranean is a good idea this time of the year. It gets too hot to bare after mid-end July but now it is perfect. 

Jo sounds like lap wasn't an easy operation at all after all. Poor thing. Hope you are a bit better today. It's great that it's all clear, at least now you can get on with the treatment. Have you decided are you going to try for IUI as well or are you going directly for IVF?

Onmymind so glad to hear that the job situation isn't threatening. We will all be mothers one day and I bet we will all moan about one thing or the other about our kids :) hahahahaha. A break is always good. Also a good idea to get a very good dr for any IVF tx, that's definitely half the work. good luck :)

Missy they kept me for 2 days without any injections or meds just before trigger. I think they are scared that your eastrogen levels go passed a certain level cause the meds rise it. I think it's 1200. My level was around 1100-1200 and they just kept me waiting for 2 days, just advised me to up my water intake. That way the eastrogen remained but the follies grew. You're right it's more important to have big follies than many follies. Lot's of growing vibes. By the way I hope you are taking lot's of protein. (1lt milk or equivelant chicken meat etc) That really helps with the follie growth and lining. No exercise right now cause you want all your energy to grow your eggs. 

HA too big with follies is bad but I think that's over 25 no? :hugs: You won't be in this thread forever. You all have more routes to explore on TTC. I know you will. That internet pharmacist sounds like an idiot. She obviously didn't know what she was talking about.:shrug:

Ginger ooh nooo :( Sorry about the witch babe. What a shame :cry: A holiday sounds like a very good idea right now. After all this and the storms you really need it. There's loads of great holiday destination in the US. Can u not get somewhere by train? Otherwise there are pills for flight scare. You can google and perhaps chose a short flight. Just come along here babe, I'll take care off your damp mood :winkwink::hugs::hugs: Your poor DH. 

Prayingtogod welcome back, the pages really pile up once you leave for a few days doesn't it. Just carry on from where we are if it's too difficult. I can't remember now who was but one of you girls had read through from the start till the end of the thread and I had thought "Woow that's determination :)

Carole, so great to hear you are starting stimms soon :happydance: I remember you had the cold tat time. Odd... You have been pregnant once. MC is unfortunately common even in normal pregnancies. There is no reason why you shouldn't have a baby this time. Truck loads of sticky baby dust and growing vibes. Please update as you go along. :hugs:

FM never mind the thread, it does go fast but just carry on if you don't have time. I missed u. I thought you were doing another IUI no? Pls clear the mystery xxx

Padbrat Aaaaaw!!!, Bloody insensitive people... :wacko: Honestly how come they don't get a clue when to stop?
NK cells is a resolvable issue. IUi or IVF doesn't really help you carry baby unless you have supportive medication. I dunno if I should just pour out what I've learned recently cause it isn't sthg that all drs. I believe strongly that it is a very important but not a well researched matter. There was an article on Grazia about Kelly Brook losing her baby at 6 months and it mentioned overactive immune systems. Apparently England has the worst statistics of mc due to lack of research. Don't wanna go into it unless everyone would be interested in case I upset anyone but it was a disturbing article to read. With Omega supplements avoid anything with vit A. They probably wanted you to stop asprin so you could heal faster. You are physically better now no?

AFM I am quite relieved to see a pouring rain finally. It feels more like England now :) My HCG results seems fine. I might need some steroids and an infusion called intralipids for immune issues. I will find out tomorrow.

Have a nice evening girls. :dust::dust:


----------



## padbrat

Hi skye...

yes, when I miscarried last time my Consultant mentioned NK cells and steriods... so I will ask her to go ahead and test, as you say, if I have that as well as everything else I will stand no chance of carrying a baby to term. My friend who has m/c 4 times has just had to go private for the tests through Mr Shah, who she recommends, and she is tested positive for very very high NK cells.

Hadn't thought of the aspirin thinning blood and increasing blood loss... duh, good point Skye!


----------



## Jocr

Skye - feel a lot better today :happydance:
They have said straight to ivf waiting list if nothing within the next 4 months so fingers crossed. 
:thumbup: that your hcg seem fine and good luck for tomorrow.
X


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies, I was a part of this thread a long time ago and would like to join in again if thats ok? The whole ttc was overwhelming and depressing. After tesing with my doctor for 2mc's and now a good number of months ttc again on our own, still nothing. Because I have endo, clomid and other drugs would make it worse so very sad at this point. I'm glad to see members here that were older as well having success. I hope we all get our little beans


----------



## mjbutterflies

Thank you for starting this thread, and I'm also thankful that I found this forum. I feel a little bit better just knowing that there are so many others who feel the way I do and who understand. I'm 37 now, and I've always wanted to have my own children. I've waited for the right time and the right guy for so long that now I'm worried it may never happen for me. I've always loved children and cared for my sister's children (she has 5) and my cousin's children, but I desperately want to have one of my own. This will be my first month to actually try to conceive, so I know I shouldn't get my hopes up. I couldn't help it though when I started having symptoms, and I started thinking it could happen. I've already tested myself 3 times even though I knew I should wait. They all came back negative. :(
Good luck to everyone here and baby dust all around!!! :dust:


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat Dr Gorgy in Harley street is also a very good dr who is specialised in that. He used to be consultant in ARGC (my clinic) who is one of the 3 clinics which actually monitor autoimmune issues in the UK. They had a fall out and Mr Gorgy set up his own clinic just down the road. He is a very good consultant but IVF girls don't go to him since he doesn't have the full lab, embryology team etc... But a lot of girls in ARGC see him to get the NK results while waiting for ARGC appt. A few different meds is used for immune issues. You can see him only for this reason and he can support you throughout pregnancy. It's not cheap. But the results I see recently are significant. A lot of girls with 4-5 failed IVF or multiple mc have results with this treatment. (If u are interested I'll send u a message)

Steroids and blood thinners are meds that any conventional dr know about. They have been tried on blind trials and proven however most fs don't bother. I suspect on NHS it's the funding issue. Even though the meds aren't expensive the tests can be. But I am surprised about how many mc go unresearched. A friend of mine had one recently at 6 weeks. They didn't even offer her a HCG test even though she was IUI'ing in a reputable NHS hospital (UCH) Asked her to do a home urine test and come back in 5 weeks later for a scan :wacko: She has had immune issues when she was a kid and how impossible is it that she might be having a similar issue?

I am on 2 heparine injections (another blood thinner), 1 baby asprin, (apparently I have a very thick blood), and progestrone suppositories. Just had my 3rd NK test. Tomorrow I might need to take a serum and start steroids depending on the result. FX I wouldn't but if the results come back elevated I'll go for it.

I would really recommend you to have your immune's checked out. An IVF with DNA screening would be ideal for you but it's so pricey. It's just bloomin frustrating that NHS should wash their hands off all this. You have been pregnant more than many people who get entitled to the tx. If your eggs were that bad they wouldn't let u be pg, let alone have twins. The NHS just wanna turn their back on the fertility issue. I bet the immune screening will be a standard procedure in 10-15 years time. We just don't have that long to wait...

AAAh GRRRR U got me started on NHS.......

Jo great, your decision is made. Good luck hon. Hopefully your good eggs and womb would get shy off all the hormones and start producing result while waiting for the appt :)))

Mpepe, welcome back hon. i remember you left just before a mc scare and we wondered about you a long time. i'm sorry to hear that it actually happened. Lot's of baby dust for you.

Hello MJ, welcome to the thread. We are all more or less in the same boat as you so I'm sure you will feel at home. Well done on finding MR Right and marrying him. Many of my friends are onto their second marriages with no babies already so really you've done what's best for you. xxx


----------



## mpepe32

thanks skye, happy to see you have graduated! Hope you have a healthy little bean :)


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, I so feel for you with all the stupid, insensitive remarks and questions. You are to be commended for keeping your cool. I talked to my mom today and I told her one of the biggest things that bothers me about TTC at our age is the the stupid remarks and questions. I'm not sure if I mentioned this to anyone but my sister is 11 years older than me, married for 26 years and never had children. No one knows why as she isn't a very open person. She got married at 23 and I'd say by age 28 they stopped asking her stupid questions. Whatever her reasons were, I know it bothered her because she loves children and has always been good with them. Its no excuse but people need to know to leave well alone. You expect a little more understanding from family but I think in a lot of ways they can be worse than a stranger.:hugs:

Carol, what wonderful advice for Ginger. After I read your post I realized we have a lot in common. I only met DH 3 years ago and was in an abusive relationship for 5 years before that. I never had a desire to have children with my ex. He was verbally and emotionally abusive to me and he abused my sweet little dogs physically. I realized how he would be with children and when I had the strength and financial security, I finally left him. It wasn't until I met DH where I wanted children immediately. I was emotionally scarred by my ex because he would tell me I'd be a horrible mother and that I didn't want kids because I'd ruin my figure. He always knew where to hit me where it hurt. I see how patient DH with his 11 year old, it makes me yearn raising a little one of our own. I think our strength will get us there. Hang in there and I'm rooting for you. The best thing about this thread is making connections with people like you. :hugs:

Mpepe and Butterflies, welcome!:flower:

AFM, I changed my profile pic to show more of our personality. We love motorcycles. I feel so much more comfortable with you girls now.:thumbup:


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Baby4MJ, What's you cat doing in that bucket? :haha: Good luck with the house hunting ;) Maybe the baby is waiting for the new house. Bubbling gurgling, etc could all be pregnancy symptomps too. What an annoying wait. :dohh: We become the most patient people after all this TTC.

LOL...he's actually in a grocery bag. He's a nutcase. Can't have a bag or box in the house for 2 seconds without him hopping his scrawny behind into it. 

Thanks for the luck on the house-hunting. Our realtor wants us to get an offer on our house before we even start looking for another house. Scary stuff. Never had to coordinate selling one house and buying another, but my realtor is top notch so we're gonna just trust her and fly by the seat of our pants on this one! Funny you say that about the baby waiting...I keep thinking (hoping) the same thing. Lord knows we couldn't squeeze one more living creature into this tiny cottage (3 cats, me and DH...one more person and this place is gonna bust at the seams). 

As for the bubbling/gurgling...I've read that early preggo symptoms can mimic AF symptoms, but, alas the evil :witch: landed hard and heavy yesterday while I was at work. So, I had a nice dinner out with DH, 2 margaritas and a good cry :cry: - this is pretty much how it goes each month. The only thing that varies is the kind of margarita (this month it was cocoritas, last month it was mojitoritas, the month before that mangoritas...you get the idea...lol :drunk:) 


skye2010 said:


> AFM I am quite relieved to see a pouring rain finally. It feels more like England now :) My HCG results seems fine. I might need some steroids and an infusion called intralipids for immune issues. I will find out tomorrow.

It has been raining non-stop for a week here and will continue to do so through next Wednesday according to the weather forecasters. So drab and dreary. Suits my mood, but I'm seriously done with it - how will I ever work on giving my house some "curb appeal" if I can never get outside to plant so much as a daisy? I live in New England, so I think this place is taking the "England" in New England a little too seriously...lol. Glad to hear HCG levels are good and hope all goes well with you tomorrow - Keep us posted. Still over the moon for you and your BFP! :dance:

Hello and :dust: to all the rest of the ladies!


----------



## lavalux

Missyt, Love your profile pic! :)

Mpepe & Butterflies, You've come to the right place! Welcome.

Padbrat, oooh those comments made me so mad. I'm glad your DH told them to shut up. He's got your back! If us ladies had been there, it would have been a throw-down. J/K No one talks to our Padbrat like that ... I don't care if it's at a funeral. 

Everyone, Just read a good article about dealing with infertility on CNN written from a man/husband's perspective. You may want to cut and paste it in your browser
:
https://articles.cnn.com/2011-05-17...sbands_1_infertility-ivf-flowers?_s=PM:LIVING

I'm going tomorrow to get my trigger shot, then the IUI on Friday morning. My right ovary is killing me tonight! :) Hope those follies are getting big and ready to come out and plan. LOL


----------



## lavalux

I meant come out and PLAY! :rofl: They better already have a plan. :)


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Boy, did this thread move fast! Hi everyone. 

Good to see you back Mpepe and Jocr!

Great news LynnB and Skye!

Sorry for the witch MJ and Onmymind.

Thinking of you Pad. :flower:

Missy, my DH (and my dad) loves to cycle too. I took a class, and fell off the bike, LOL. Banged myself up nicely. 

Hi to all I've missed.

AFM: Nothing. I guess I'm waiting to ovulate, but have done only one OPK (yesterday, negative). Been pretty lazy this cycle. All I did was take the 50mg Clomid. Have drank a few times. Whatevers. Ovo calendar says I should ovulate tomorrow, so we'll see if I get a positive OPK today (yawns).


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Girls!

Wow! this thread did move very quickly over the last few days!

Lynnb and Dwrgi- the Wine and Moonlight went very well! We raised about $10,000. It will go to foster children, schools, scholarships for high school students for college, food drives, care packs for Troops etc. It is a great group to be involved with. I feel very lucky and blessed. My Mom and I baked over 200 hundred cookies and cheese sticks and had our own table. We were told by so many people that we should have our own bakery. We would actually love to go into business together, so we are working on it.

Then at the same time i get sad because, I think if I had a LO, there are so many things I would love to do with my child, like bake. My Mom used to sit me up on the counter, when I was old enough and teach me all about cooking and baking. If I'm not able to, I will be so heartbroken!

I also understand what Missy and Ginger said. My friends on FB can be so inconsiderate...with questions like..."well, when are you going to have kids"?. "Don't you want kids?"...."How many kids do you have? " " Why don't you have kids yet?".....ofcoarse the people that are asking...have two to three kids already. I think, maybe I waited too long. I thought I had plenty of 
time.
lava and missy- beautiful profile pics!!!! 

Welcome to all of the new ladies! You have come to the right place! Sending all of you love and lot's of baby dust!


----------



## skye2010

Missy u look more like a model than a army girl :)) Your ex was just plain mean and really shallow. You are a very caring person and you will be a wonderful mother. And as for losing your body shape; there is so many models on the catwalks who have 2-3 kids. What a shallow remark about having kids. It looks like he will never be a happy man.

Lava biiig biiig hugs and lot's of sticky vibes for you. I hope your follies are planning the big meeting with DH's swimmies :)) hahaha I am going to a blood test this morning but will read the article when I come back.

Baby4MJ :(Sorry for the witch hon but at least you know a good trick how to wash it down. I just fancy tasting one of those now. Must wait for a bit eh! hahahaha
Your cat is so funny. Check out "Cat Maru" on youtube. Looks like they are brothers :)
There's loads of Maru clips and when I wanna cheer up I just watch them. It's hillarious.

Nikki good luck with ov strips and TTC bedding. hahahaa "The moment we all wait for every month" :rofl:

Luvy dear those women with couple of kids and no sense of social graces or empathy at all should get off their lazy a..es and do sthg as useful and wonderful as you have done before they speak. You haven't done anything wrong. You just waited for the right time for your baby. It is not any of our fault that our body doesn't work like many other and how are we suppose to know that before we even try? You will be a mother one day. You will bake cakes with your child and many other things. Perhaps you will build a good business and the baby will arrive once it is all settled who knows. But don't give credit to those who just doesn't understand or care. They can live in their own little bubble and carry on moaning about their children's bad habbits. You will be a much better mum than all of them.
xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> This thread moves so fast, I haven't been on in a couple of day, I have a busy week so far. I will have to catch up later. I started my injections on Monday and I take them until next sunday and go in for an ultrasound monday.
> 
> I will have to catch up later.

Hope injections go well for you, and that they produce loads of big follies! Fingers crossed for you!
x
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Padbrat, I so feel for you with all the stupid, insensitive remarks and questions. You are to be commended for keeping your cool. I talked to my mom today and I told her one of the biggest things that bothers me about TTC at our age is the the stupid remarks and questions. I'm not sure if I mentioned this to anyone but my sister is 11 years older than me, married for 26 years and never had children. No one knows why as she isn't a very open person. She got married at 23 and I'd say by age 28 they stopped asking her stupid questions. Whatever her reasons were, I know it bothered her because she loves children and has always been good with them. Its no excuse but people need to know to leave well alone. You expect a little more understanding from family but I think in a lot of ways they can be worse than a stranger.:hugs:
> 
> Carol, what wonderful advice for Ginger. After I read your post I realized we have a lot in common. I only met DH 3 years ago and was in an abusive relationship for 5 years before that. I never had a desire to have children with my ex. He was verbally and emotionally abusive to me and he abused my sweet little dogs physically. I realized how he would be with children and when I had the strength and financial security, I finally left him. It wasn't until I met DH where I wanted children immediately. I was emotionally scarred by my ex because he would tell me I'd be a horrible mother and that I didn't want kids because I'd ruin my figure. He always knew where to hit me where it hurt. I see how patient DH with his 11 year old, it makes me yearn raising a little one of our own. I think our strength will get us there. Hang in there and I'm rooting for you. The best thing about this thread is making connections with people like you. :hugs:
> 
> Mpepe and Butterflies, welcome!:flower:
> 
> AFM, I changed my profile pic to show more of our personality. We love motorcycles. I feel so much more comfortable with you girls now.:thumbup:

Oh thats horrible what you had to go through, i am so glad you got out of that and found someone who loves and adores you!!! And i love your pic, you look beautiful!!!


----------



## onmymind17

mjbutterflies said:


> Thank you for starting this thread, and I'm also thankful that I found this forum. I feel a little bit better just knowing that there are so many others who feel the way I do and who understand. I'm 37 now, and I've always wanted to have my own children. I've waited for the right time and the right guy for so long that now I'm worried it may never happen for me. I've always loved children and cared for my sister's children (she has 5) and my cousin's children, but I desperately want to have one of my own. This will be my first month to actually try to conceive, so I know I shouldn't get my hopes up. I couldn't help it though when I started having symptoms, and I started thinking it could happen. I've already tested myself 3 times even though I knew I should wait. They all came back negative. :(
> Good luck to everyone here and baby dust all around!!! :dust:

Welcome!!!! I am wishing you good luck that your stay here is short and sweet, and nothing wrong with being hopeful it happend on the first month, you just never know!!


----------



## onmymind17

mpepe32 said:


> Hi ladies, I was a part of this thread a long time ago and would like to join in again if thats ok? The whole ttc was overwhelming and depressing. After tesing with my doctor for 2mc's and now a good number of months ttc again on our own, still nothing. Because I have endo, clomid and other drugs would make it worse so very sad at this point. I'm glad to see members here that were older as well having success. I hope we all get our little beans

Welcome back!! I too have to take time to back off and not think about TTC, it can get very depressing. You have to keep the hope alive though, that one day it will work for us!!


----------



## onmymind17

Nikki Leigh said:


> Boy, did this thread move fast! Hi everyone.
> 
> Good to see you back Mpepe and Jocr!
> 
> Great news LynnB and Skye!
> 
> Sorry for the witch MJ and Onmymind.
> 
> Thinking of you Pad. :flower:
> 
> Missy, my DH (and my dad) loves to cycle too. I took a class, and fell off the bike, LOL. Banged myself up nicely.
> 
> Hi to all I've missed.
> 
> AFM: Nothing. I guess I'm waiting to ovulate, but have done only one OPK (yesterday, negative). Been pretty lazy this cycle. All I did was take the 50mg Clomid. Have drank a few times. Whatevers. Ovo calendar says I should ovulate tomorrow, so we'll see if I get a positive OPK today (yawns).

LOL, i love love love your attitude this cycle, i am the same way, if i want a drink i am going to have one, have no idea when i will O or when AF will be due again, and i dont care lol, for the next couple cycles, i am living free and easy lol.:haha:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Missyt, Love your profile pic! :)
> 
> Mpepe & Butterflies, You've come to the right place! Welcome.
> 
> Padbrat, oooh those comments made me so mad. I'm glad your DH told them to shut up. He's got your back! If us ladies had been there, it would have been a throw-down. J/K No one talks to our Padbrat like that ... I don't care if it's at a funeral.
> 
> Everyone, Just read a good article about dealing with infertility on CNN written from a man/husband's perspective. You may want to cut and paste it in your browser
> :
> https://articles.cnn.com/2011-05-17...sbands_1_infertility-ivf-flowers?_s=PM:LIVING
> 
> I'm going tomorrow to get my trigger shot, then the IUI on Friday morning. My right ovary is killing me tonight! :) Hope those follies are getting big and ready to come out and plan. LOL

Sending you all kinds of :dust::dust::dust::dust: its a good sign when you can feel the pain in the ovary, i know for me when we would do the IUI's i would have at least 4 of them in that ovary and it was quite painful, but its a wonderful feeling lol.


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Nikki Leigh said:
> 
> 
> Boy, did this thread move fast! Hi everyone.
> 
> Good to see you back Mpepe and Jocr!
> 
> Great news LynnB and Skye!
> 
> Sorry for the witch MJ and Onmymind.
> 
> Thinking of you Pad. :flower:
> 
> Missy, my DH (and my dad) loves to cycle too. I took a class, and fell off the bike, LOL. Banged myself up nicely.
> 
> Hi to all I've missed.
> 
> AFM: Nothing. I guess I'm waiting to ovulate, but have done only one OPK (yesterday, negative). Been pretty lazy this cycle. All I did was take the 50mg Clomid. Have drank a few times. Whatevers. Ovo calendar says I should ovulate tomorrow, so we'll see if I get a positive OPK today (yawns).
> 
> LOL, i love love love your attitude this cycle, i am the same way, if i want a drink i am going to have one, have no idea when i will O or when AF will be due again, and i dont care lol, for the next couple cycles, i am living free and easy lol.:haha:Click to expand...

I'm on board with both you girls! Too many other fish to fry this month with putting my house up for sale and sometimes I am just so O-V-E-R...I-T. Big time "whatevs" this cycle for sure, Nikki. The 2 bottles of wine chilling in my fridge agree.:drunk:


----------



## skye2010

FM I am still curious about what's going on with u. Hope everything is looking up and you have luck on your side this cycle. 

Dwrgi, any decisions yet where you are going?

Baby4mj exchange on the house is quite a standard procedure in UK. Must be so where u are as well. Usually both the buyer and the seller is prepared to wait. Only if you have your heart on a house that the owner is desperate to move out than it's a bit tricky.I hope you would find a buyer before you find the house u wanna buy. We will be doing that at some point probobly next year. It is a big decision isn't it. I just wanna wait untill I would have a baby since my local hospital has a very good fertility and maternity clinic. If I move I wouldn't be entitled for the treatment there. Than there is the schools to consider. Finding a house-flat is mad in London if you have kids. If you want your kids to go to a good state school the catchment area is very tight. The private schools also have tight catchment area and ridiculously expensive. Good universities and colleges are very snotty. They would consider students from only certain schools. The house prices shoot up if they are in a catchment area of a good school. It's a real headache. Toast a glass for me as well. xx

Onmymind, good attitude hon. Quite many BFP women swear by getting lucky after a fun, relaxing boozing weekend... Good luck xx


----------



## padbrat

Skye... that info is great thank you... please can you send me the other details as all my specialist mentioned was steriods... though to be fair she could have said more but I was too busy being miserable to notice lol! How are you feeling chick? When is your scan?

Lava... best of luck for your IUI!!! Fingers crossed!

So nice to know I wasn't being unreasonable and miserable about those comments and dead right if you all had been there it would have been right messy! Like WWF Smack Down hahaha I know you all understand what I mean! LOL

Missy lovely piccy hun.... and your ex must have been a blind ass!! Thank heavens you now have a real man who sees how damn lucky he is to have you! x


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies just a quickie, I am still lurking as such, finding my journal a huge comfort right now and I am still following the thread. 

Could you all just have some positive thoughts/prayers for MA right now. I have seen on the graduates thread that she has gone in to hospital as it looks like she may have IC and will be having a stitch put in. I'm on my phone so hope I have relayed the info correctly. 

XxX


----------



## padbrat

OOOO no... hoping all is fine and well for MA!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies just a quickie, I am still lurking as such, finding my journal a huge comfort right now and I am still following the thread.
> 
> Could you all just have some positive thoughts/prayers for MA right now. I have seen on the graduates thread that she has gone in to hospital as it looks like she may have IC and will be having a stitch put in. I'm on my phone so hope I have relayed the info correctly.
> 
> XxX

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Millions upon millions of prayers being sent to MA that all will be well[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;...she must be terrified, poor thing!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies just a quickie, I am still lurking as such, finding my journal a huge comfort right now and I am still following the thread.
> 
> Could you all just have some positive thoughts/prayers for MA right now. I have seen on the graduates thread that she has gone in to hospital as it looks like she may have IC and will be having a stitch put in. I'm on my phone so hope I have relayed the info correctly.
> 
> XxX

Oh no, you got it, prayers are going up right now for her and her little one!!


----------



## missyt

Skye, thanks so much. My ex tried to make excuses for why I didn't want kids with him. The real reason was because he was abusive and I couldn't imagine my child going through. Yes, I am very lucky to have found a man who is patient, even tempered and trusts me. BTW, you and your DH look like a lot of fun. I picture you as the type of girl who always has a big, warm smile on your face.

MJ, I grew up in New England. I completely understand about the screwy weather.

Luvvie, good to see you back on. I can just picture you baking cookies with your LO someday. I know it will happen. I often daydream of doing things like that too.

Lava, fx'd for you! I really hope this one does the trick! Very cute profile pic.

Nikki, those months that I have that nonchalant attitude about when I O and all that are the months I don't take the BFN so badly. I think you have the right idea. And I've heard of plenty of women getting pg with that same attitude. I think we all tend to obsess over that stuff and it isn't good all the time. You end up putting too much pressure on yourself.

MA, my prayers go out to you!


----------



## Baby4MJ

missyt said:


> Skye, thanks so much. My ex tried to make excuses for why I didn't want kids with him. The real reason was because he was abusive and I couldn't imagine my child going through. Yes, I am very lucky to have found a man who is patient, even tempered and trusts me.

First, I want you to know that you are not alone. I have had more than my share of abusive relationships - both family relationships and romantic relationships - that have run the gamut of abuse. But when you meet the right person, it's like the sky opens up and shines a light on you to open your eyes. All of a sudden you realize that there is nothing wrong with *you*, but it's the *abuser* that is the one that is royally screwed up! If it weren't for my DH opening my eyes to that, I would be staring 40 in the face and be in a very sorry state indeed. Your DH saw the treasure he had in you where that loser of an ex of yours was so blind to it. May he reap what he has sown, and may YOU have all the blessings you dream of (side note: oh my God but are you pretty or what?!?). Looking at all you gorgeous girls and your new profile pics, well, I think I will just keep posting pictures of my cats...LOL...


missyt said:


> MJ, I grew up in New England. I completely understand about the screwy weather.

I actually grew up in upstate NY, but this New England weather is seriously crazy...60s in December...40s in May. Today it is both humid *and* cold. How the {bleep} does that happen?? :wacko:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Leigh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Nothing. I guess I'm waiting to ovulate, but have done only one OPK (yesterday, negative). Been pretty lazy this cycle. All I did was take the 50mg Clomid. Have drank a few times. Whatevers. Ovo calendar says I should ovulate tomorrow, so we'll see if I get a positive OPK today (yawns).
> 
> LOL, i love love love your attitude this cycle, i am the same way, if i want a drink i am going to have one, have no idea when i will O or when AF will be due again, and i dont care lol, for the next couple cycles, i am living free and easy lol.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on board with both you girls! Too many other fish to fry this month with putting my house up for sale and sometimes I am just so O-V-E-R...I-T. Big time "whatevs" this cycle for sure, Nikki. The 2 bottles of wine chilling in my fridge agree.:drunk:Click to expand...

Sign me up for the whatevs club!! :happydance: So over it right now. AF arrived on Sunday and it was the first time in TWO YEARS that it was a surprise (with regards to the timing of her arrival - the fact that she came was not a surprise because I knew we hadn't tried last month). I was not upset, I was not disappointed, it was more of a "well whaddya know, my period started" kind of feeling. It was really amazing to not feel disappointed or sad about it.... 

That said, we've decided to take one more month off from ttc before jumping back onto the crazy train (injectables + IUI, to be more precise). I'd been discussing it with my counselor, whether to start again this month or to wait another month. Her advice was you have to weigh which feels worse - the thought of waiting one more month, or the thought of another disappointing cycle - and there's your decision. I just started my anti-depressants last week and we decided it would be better to take a month to adjust to the drugs and let me get my feet back underneath me again before ttc again. So I get another month's reprieve from POAS and progesterone. :happydance: (Really, the thought of not using the progesterone was a big part of that decision - I really hate that crap.)

Welcome back, mpepe - it's good to see you again. Feel free to pop in and out as you feel comfortable! :flower: And welcome to the new ladies. This thread has been a lifeline for me - I hope it's helpful to you, too. :flower:


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Leigh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Nothing. I guess I'm waiting to ovulate, but have done only one OPK (yesterday, negative). Been pretty lazy this cycle. All I did was take the 50mg Clomid. Have drank a few times. Whatevers. Ovo calendar says I should ovulate tomorrow, so we'll see if I get a positive OPK today (yawns).
> 
> LOL, i love love love your attitude this cycle, i am the same way, if i want a drink i am going to have one, have no idea when i will O or when AF will be due again, and i dont care lol, for the next couple cycles, i am living free and easy lol.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on board with both you girls! Too many other fish to fry this month with putting my house up for sale and sometimes I am just so O-V-E-R...I-T. Big time "whatevs" this cycle for sure, Nikki. The 2 bottles of wine chilling in my fridge agree.:drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Sign me up for the whatevs club!! :happydance: So over it right now. AF arrived on Sunday and it was the first time in TWO YEARS that it was a surprise (with regards to the timing of her arrival - the fact that she came was not a surprise because I knew we hadn't tried last month). I was not upset, I was not disappointed, it was more of a "well whaddya know, my period started" kind of feeling. It was really amazing to not feel disappointed or sad about it....
> 
> That said, we've decided to take one more month off from ttc before jumping back onto the crazy train (injectables + IUI, to be more precise). I'd been discussing it with my counselor, whether to start again this month or to wait another month. Her advice was you have to weigh which feels worse - the thought of waiting one more month, or the thought of another disappointing cycle - and there's your decision. I just started my anti-depressants last week and we decided it would be better to take a month to adjust to the drugs and let me get my feet back underneath me again before ttc again. So I get another month's reprieve from POAS and progesterone. :happydance: (Really, the thought of not using the progesterone was a big part of that decision - I really hate that crap.)
> 
> Welcome back, mpepe - it's good to see you again. Feel free to pop in and out as you feel comfortable! :flower: And welcome to the new ladies. This thread has been a lifeline for me - I hope it's helpful to you, too. :flower:Click to expand...

Consider yourself a welcomed member of the "whatevs club"! :flower: After I got my BFN on Saturday, I was actually praying for AF just to hurry up and show herself already. The waiting in between the BFN and AF is just so irritating. 

I think you have a very good plan, to hold off until you feel ready. :thumbup: That's why I didn't move forward with another IUI in March. I was so physically and emotionally spent at that point that I knew I would be putting myself through all that garbage again for nothing because my heart and head weren't in it. And if your heart and head aren't in it, it only makes sense that your uterus won't be either! I still take progesterone even though I'm on a break and just going to fertility acupuncture. I hate it hate it hate it (the progesterone)...but I'm so afraid not to take it. Then again, by taking it am I interfering with the potential success of the fertility acupuncture? My own personal chicken and egg dilemma - ACK! I have no idea what to do...so confusing (thus all the margaritas and chilled wine...LOL)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> (thus all the margaritas and chilled wine...LOL)

LOL! :rofl: The Indianapolis 500 is coming up Memorial Day weekend and this whole city goes nuts. I am so NOT a race fan, but I am SO TOTALLY using it as an excuse to do some tailgating and beer drinking with friends! :beer: :drunk: :beer: We have to give ourselves _some _freedom to cut loose with all we've been through, right?! :rofl:

As for the progesterone I am not afraid to go without, but that's because I knew for absolute certain I was not pregnant. It was a physical impossibility - we deliberately did not have sex during my fertile window last month, or the month before. That's the only way to really and truly take a break... otherwise there's still that tiny little part of me that holds out a glimmer of hope that this was the month (as much as I try to deny it), leading to that inevitable disappointment when AF arrives.... So nope - when I say taking a break, I mean we are really taking a break. There is no chance that I will get pregnant this month. And that's ok - not being disappointed feels good. And there's always next month. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh my goodness poor Rebekah (MA) I'll be saying lots of prayers for her too xx


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> (thus all the margaritas and chilled wine...LOL)
> 
> LOL! :rofl: The Indianapolis 500 is coming up Memorial Day weekend and this whole city goes nuts. I am so NOT a race fan, but I am SO TOTALLY using it as an excuse to do some tailgating and beer drinking with friends! :beer: :drunk: :beer: We have to give ourselves _some _freedom to cut loose with all we've been through, right?! :rofl:
> 
> As for the progesterone I am not afraid to go without, but that's because I knew for absolute certain I was not pregnant. It was a physical impossibility - we deliberately did not have sex during my fertile window last month, or the month before. That's the only way to really and truly take a break... otherwise there's still that tiny little part of me that holds out a glimmer of hope that this was the month (as much as I try to deny it), leading to that inevitable disappointment when AF arrives.... So nope - when I say taking a break, I mean we are really taking a break. There is no chance that I will get pregnant this month. And that's ok - not being disappointed feels good. And there's always next month. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd attend a weekend of monster truck rallies and mud wrestling if it meant a chance at some liquid unwinding with friends. Nothing like a little pain-go-bye-bye juice to help you through every once in while anyway. :loopy:

I think I'm afraid to take a *total* break because I'm pushing 40 and feel like I don't have any more months to spare. You're right, though, it would be nice to have a bit of time not to feel disappointed (what does that feel like?? I can't remember...). But this :drunk: :beer: will certainly help! LOL...


----------



## lavalux

I am saying prayers for MA and her little one. Please keep us posted!


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls! I am loving all of the positivity from all your posts!!! Sometimes it just gets so down with all of our emotions that it feels good to come on & feel like I can LITERALLY see you all smiling and joking! And I have to say again how nice it is to SEE all of my new friends. Loving all the new profile pics.

Carol thank you for your kind words the other day. It definately was a pick me up to get your advice. THANK YOU!!!

MA you are in all of our prayers. I hope to hear some good news from you soon hun.

Loving the whateves attitude. Sounds like a good idea...think I'll join you:drunk:

Love to all of you beautiful women and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## skye2010

HA the cutest pict award needs to go to you, Although MJ's mad cat is perhaps just behind:) HHHHahahahahaha!!!! I was just having a bit of a low evening and you gave me a good lough. Thanx hon. I'll catch up tomorrow girls xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi ladies, I have been super busy at work and havn't had much time to log in. 

Missyt- Yes I'm doing injections for a week, and tomorrow I will take 2 injections one injection of 200iu of follistim and an injection of ganarellix which should slow the grow of any follies that are already matured. I go in for a scan on monday. I haven't switched to IVF this is all for an IUI. By the way I love the profile pic and love seeing your face finally1

HA- Love the profile pic!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!

Skye- how are those babies (notice the plural) doing in there?

Tomorrow should be a little calmer so I will try and stay on top of the thread.

Thank you all for rooting for me!!!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

What's up "whatevs"? LOL.

I'm loving all the avatar photos on here! I should put mine up, but...

My prayers to MA!

No + OPK last night either. I'll try again tonight. For all I know, I might have OV last week. Whatevs. :) If so, maybe there was something hanging around to catch the eggie last week. But will be having ONE drink tomorrow, regardless.


----------



## skye2010

Still no news of Rebekah, I'm guessing they're keeping her in the hospital, otherwise she would have updated. Hope everything is good. Will carry on praying for her.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :hi::hi: How are you all? I haven't had much time this week to follow the threads-sooooo busy in work. Grrr. But, I'm thinking of you all, and hoping that you are okay, and that any treatment is going well. Seem to remember that FM and Lava had triggers on Friday-today... GOOD LUCK!!! And lots of hugs to MA too. Hope you're okay, hun. :flower::flower:

Just wanted to ask your expert opinions! My OH had his sperm analysed yesterday (three months after disasterous sperm wash for IUI which produced FOUR sperm-yup, just count them!). Just had chat with fertility nurse and these are the results. 2ml total vol. I get that. 3 million total sperm per ml (I get this-very low number and actually much less than in the Spring when he had 22 and 18 million per ml-how does this make sense??). Total functional sperm yesterday was 1.05 ml, and total sperm concentration was 1.25 mill. After washing, total functional sperm was 0.8 mill (35% motility pre was; 64% post wash). AAARGGGGHHHHH! Why do you need an Advanced Biology degree to understand these figs....?? I'm encouraged that motility has gone up from 13% in the Spring to 64% now, but why has total count gone down? We didn't do any type of THE OTHER..... He has been on vits and Wellman Conception, which I'm attributing the rise in motility and total functional sperm to. 

Could anybody make this any clearer please??? I know that WHO guidelines are 15 million sperm per ml, so OH is woefully under this......

Sorry to hog, I will catch up with everybody over the weekend. In the meantime, :flower::flower::flower::flower: to you all!

Lots and lots of love
A
xxxx
And huge :dust::dust::dust: to us all....


----------



## lavalux

Wait, Dwgri, but isn't that good improvement (13% motility to 64% motility)? I guess the issue is low count. Is that why they referred you to IVF? I guess in that case they only need 1 and they can do ICSI. I have to admit, my DH was borderline when we came in for initial consult so DH started ConceptionXR, and when they retested everything but morphlogy at our IUI last cycle, the motility increase 49%. Still, I made them give me the numbers with my DH present 2 times, then asked the nurse and 3rd time, and I swear, we have college degrees and I could not for the life of me make any sense of then numbers. They kept saying there was an improvement, but they were taking a percentage out of a slightly lower pool. Anyway, all this to say, it is so confusing and frustrating. 

Good luck FM with the IUI, who else is doing one this cycle?

HA,
Love your picture, too. You and your husband look so good together! It is great seeing everyone's faces.

Baby4MJ,
I too am pushing 40 in just five short months and don't feel that I can take a break completely. If the this IUI we're doing today doesn't work and neither done an injectible IUI cycle in June, we will stop treatments for a while and regroup, but we can't stop trying naturally because I feel the time is ticking. I guess at some point this TTC stuff will be over and we can go back from not caring when I get my period or BD. That will be such a relief.

Heading to the doctors. DH has to do his business "in the chair" as he calls it. The transfer is at 10 a.m.. I got a crappy night sleep b/c that trigger shot is painful & on the arm which I normally lay my head on. And I have a headache, but I'm scared to take Advil & and didn't know if I should take more aspirin since I'm taking the chewable kind already. I can tough it out though.

MA, 
I will listen to your advise and lay on the table today for at least 15 minutes. No rushing me out of the room today! Thanks! :)

Good luck Nikki Leigh with the BDin this week!!!! Get some candles and sexy time music! LOL

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## twinkle1975

Okay - just for you ladies & just for a while I'll be me in my avatar!! :loopy:
Lava - lots of luck with the IUI - keeping everything crossed for you.
Dwrgi - I don't get it either!!
Skye - sorry you're having a low evening - are you feeling any better today?
I too shall be partaking of a little :wine: this weekend!!
Love to all of you xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Wait, Dwgri, but isn't that good improvement (13% motility to 64% motility)? I guess the issue is low count. Is that why they referred you to IVF? I guess in that case they only need 1 and they can do ICSI. I have to admit, my DH was borderline when we came in for initial consult so DH started ConceptionXR, and when they retested everything but morphlogy at our IUI last cycle, the motility increase 49%. Still, I made them give me the numbers with my DH present 2 times, then asked the nurse and 3rd time, and I swear, we have college degrees and I could not for the life of me make any sense of then numbers. They kept saying there was an improvement, but they were taking a percentage out of a slightly lower pool. Anyway, all this to say, it is so confusing and frustrating.
> 
> Good luck FM with the IUI, who else is doing one this cycle?
> 
> HA,
> Love your picture, too. You and your husband look so good together! It is great seeing everyone's faces.
> 
> Baby4MJ,
> I too am pushing 40 in just five short months and don't feel that I can take a break completely. If the this IUI we're doing today doesn't work and neither done an injectible IUI cycle in June, we will stop treatments for a while and regroup, but we can't stop trying naturally because I feel the time is ticking. I guess at some point this TTC stuff will be over and we can go back from not caring when I get my period or BD. That will be such a relief.
> 
> Heading to the doctors. DH has to do his business "in the chair" as he calls it. The transfer is at 10 a.m.. I got a crappy night sleep b/c that trigger shot is painful & on the arm which I normally lay my head on. And I have a headache, but I'm scared to take Advil & and didn't know if I should take more aspirin since I'm taking the chewable kind already. I can tough it out though.
> 
> MA,
> I will listen to your advise and lay on the table today for at least 15 minutes. No rushing me out of the room today! Thanks! :)
> 
> Good luck Nikki Leigh with the BDin this week!!!! Get some candles and sexy time music! LOL
> 
> Everyone have a good day!


A huge 'Good Luck' to you-I hope your headache clears and that it all goes well. Defo no hopping off the bed straight away-take your time and send positive vibes to your womb!! Lots of visualisation, according to fertility expert Zita West, is hugely beneficial! Go for it!

Thanks for the advice-I have several degrees and qualifications, and can't make sense of it all. The motility improvement is wonderful, just want to work on the total count now. Why isn't anything straightforward???

Lots of luck and huge hugs to you!
:dust::dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> I'd attend a weekend of monster truck rallies and mud wrestling if it meant a chance at some liquid unwinding with friends.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



skye2010 said:


> HA the cutest pict award needs to go to you, Although MJ's mad cat is perhaps just behind:) HHHHahahahahaha!!!!

Aww, thanks! And MJ, every time I look at your pic, I just wait for your kitty to wiggle its butt and pounce out of the bag at us! I agree, it _is _nice to see everyone's faces. I avoided it until now for privacy reasons (since this is a totally public forum) - it just kinda creeps me out a little - but I'll live with that. :winkwink:




Dwrgi said:


> Just wanted to ask your expert opinions! My OH had his sperm analysed yesterday (three months after disasterous sperm wash for IUI which produced FOUR sperm-yup, just count them!). Just had chat with fertility nurse and these are the results. 2ml total vol. I get that. 3 million total sperm per ml (I get this-very low number and actually much less than in the Spring when he had 22 and 18 million per ml-how does this make sense??). Total functional sperm yesterday was 1.05 ml, and total sperm concentration was 1.25 mill. After washing, total functional sperm was 0.8 mill (35% motility pre was; 64% post wash). AAARGGGGHHHHH! Why do you need an Advanced Biology degree to understand these figs....?? I'm encouraged that motility has gone up from 13% in the Spring to 64% now, but why has total count gone down? We didn't do any type of THE OTHER..... He has been on vits and Wellman Conception, which I'm attributing the rise in motility and total functional sperm to.
> 
> Could anybody make this any clearer please??? I know that WHO guidelines are 15 million sperm per ml, so OH is woefully under this......

All I know for certain is that SAs can vary drastically from one day to the next even if the man makes absolutely no changes to his diet/lifestyle between them. That's why they don't make any sort of male factor diagnosis until they get three SAs that are fairly consistent (ie not the exact same numbers but the same issue, iykwim). Because of that, I try not to dissect the results too much or it'll make me crazy. :wacko: Remember that the wash will improve motility in the sample by getting rid of the dead/immotile sperm, so make sure you're comparing apples to apples - post-wash to post-wash numbers, or pre-wash to pre-wash. And if you don't understand, call your clinic back and ask, ask, ask. Keep asking questions until they explain it in a way that you understand. Make them earn your money! :haha:



lavalux said:


> Heading to the doctors. DH has to do his business "in the chair" as he calls it. The transfer is at 10 a.m.. I got a crappy night sleep b/c that trigger shot is painful & on the arm which I normally lay my head on. And I have a headache, but I'm scared to take Advil & and didn't know if I should take more aspirin since I'm taking the chewable kind already. I can tough it out though.

Good luck today!! I'm curious about your trigger, though - I use ovidrel, and since it's a sub-cutaneous shot I just take it in the belly like my follistim. It usually stings a little for about half an hour, but no pain to speak of.... What do you use that it has to be in the arm?




twinkle1975 said:


> Okay - just for you ladies & just for a while I'll be me in my avatar!! :loopy:

:happydance::happydance: I love wedding pics. :flower:


AFM, nothing going on to speak of today. Yoga, house-cleaning (my parents arrive Wednesday for a visit so I feel compelled to get the place up to mom's standards! :wacko:), grocery shopping, boring stuff that makes the world go 'round. I'm a little worried that MA hasn't updated anywhere yet... hopefully it's just because she's still in the hospital and just doesn't have access. Praying for good news there. 

Happy Friday, everyone. :kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwigi- The SA is a big improvement but I know it's still frusturating! FX

Lava- Good luck with your IUI, I'm sorry you feel crappy, like HA I take my injections all in the belly and I have quite a bit of fat there so it may sting a little but after that I'm fine. Anyways I hope this does the trick and you get your bfp. We need some more good news over here.

Twinkle- Love the pic! I feel like I'm meeting you for the first time, virtually of course.

HA- enjoy your parents visit.

afm- I sill have more injections to go, in fact tonight I have 2 injections:wacko: a follistim injection and ganarellix which will slow the growth of any follicles tht are already mature so they don't release before the IUI. Monday I will go in for a scan to see how many are in there and have my IUI sometime next week. I know something is going on in there I can feel it.


----------



## Baby4MJ

Nikki Leigh said:


> What's up "whatevs"? LOL.

The Whateves...well, we're just hangin', ya know...slobbin' around on the sofa sippin' on a bottle o'wine in a paper sack...because, it's all good and we are so mellow and, huh? Wha? TTC? What does that stand for?? :saywhat: LOL...:rofl:



Nikki Leigh said:


> My prayers to MA!

Has anyone heard any news about MA yet? Starting to worry...



Nikki Leigh said:


> No + OPK last night either. I'll try again tonight. For all I know, I might have OV last week. Whatevs. :) If so, maybe there was something hanging around to catch the eggie last week. But will be having ONE drink tomorrow, regardless.

DH and I will be hopping on the BD train again soon, so I'll be joining you for that drink! (soon as we get the house guests out...how is it that we always have house guests when it's time to BD??...this is the 3rd month in a row! Maybe someone is trying to tell me something...like a boozer should not be trying to get knocked up (though, isn't booze usually the culprit when someone turns up preggo??... https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff87/speedx55/weblo/smiley_drunk.gif...LOL...)


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm worried about MA too - guess we'll just have to be patient & keep praying


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> I'd attend a weekend of monster truck rallies and mud wrestling if it meant a chance at some liquid unwinding with friends.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> HA the cutest pict award needs to go to you, Although MJ's mad cat is perhaps just behind:) HHHHahahahahaha!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks! And MJ, every time I look at your pic, I just wait for your kitty to wiggle its butt and pounce out of the bag at us! I agree, it _is _nice to see everyone's faces. I avoided it until now for privacy reasons (since this is a totally public forum) - it just kinda creeps me out a little - but I'll live with that. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I have to agree with skye - Seriously, HA, but how cute is your picture! FAB-U-LOUS! Love it! :thumbup: Glad you posted. Like Nikki said, it's tempting to follow suit and post my own pic (other than those of my crazy felines), but...errr....ummm...


----------



## skye2010

Girls, i'm really quite panicking. My numbers are not rising much the last couple of days. The consultant called me for an early scan tomorrow (suppose to be on Wednesday) just to see if the baby is there. DH's gone for the day to Krakow to sort out some family issues. And I have to spend the night alone and go to this appt by myself tomorrow. I'd be devestated if they tell me the sac is empty. Pls pray forme too.... :cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Girls, i'm really quite panicking. My numbers are not rising much the last couple of days. The consultant called me for an early scan tomorrow (suppose to be on Wednesday) just to see if the baby is there. DH's gone for the day to Krakow to sort out some family issues. And I have to spend the night alone and go to this appt by myself tomorrow. I'd be devestated if they tell me the sac is empty. Pls pray forme too.... :cry:

Oh Skye - I'm so sorry you're alone and going through this. I'll be praying for you and keeping everything crossed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Girls, i'm really quite panicking. My numbers are not rising much the last couple of days. The consultant called me for an early scan tomorrow (suppose to be on Wednesday) just to see if the baby is there. DH's gone for the day to Krakow to sort out some family issues. And I have to spend the night alone and go to this appt by myself tomorrow. I'd be devestated if they tell me the sac is empty. Pls pray forme too.... :cry:

Skye: :hugs2:I will be sending up a million prayers for you... :hugs2:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

How are you feeling physically? Do you have preg symptoms still?


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye :hugs:

I'm crossing my fingers and everything for you, so sorry you have to do it alone but we are all here with you in our thoughts. 

Massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Skye... all my hugs and hopes are with you... and MA of course!

Talking of hugs and hopes....FM and Lava bestest of luck hunis!!

Loving all the piccys.. so nice to see everyone!


----------



## gingerbread

Oh skye Im so sorry for you being alone but like Never said each and everyone of us will be there with you in spirit tomorrow. You are in my thoughts now and tomorrow so I hope & pray everything is fine. Please keep us updated hun.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Skye honey, I am praying for you and your baby and your DH that everything will be fine tomorrow and that you will be comforted. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for MA, she just posted on the graduates thread about an hour ago - she's doing fine, Ameila's doing fine, her cervix is still closed (before the stitch - now of course the stitch is holding it closed) and everything looks good. That's one prayer answered - now for Skye's....


----------



## onmymind17

I actually grew up in upstate NY, but this New England weather is seriously crazy...60s in December...40s in May. Today it is both humid *and* cold. How the {bleep} does that happen?? :wacko:[/QUOTE]

LOL, this cracked me up, i live in Chicago, we are used to screwy weather here, last week we had 90's on tues, wed and thurs, and then on saturday it was a high of 54, sunday did not even make it to 50. The saying is if you dont like the weather in Chicago, wait for 10 min and it will change lol. I am just glad that we are finally warming up here, after the blizzard this winter, i am so happy to see the trees and the grass, but we cant seem to get much out of the 50's here lately, although they are saying sunday is going to be 85, weeeeeee here we go on the swing of temps again lol.


----------



## lavalux

Lovely wedding pic, Twinkle! :flower:

Good news about MA. :thumbup:

Lots of prayers for Skye & her LO. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

The IUI went fine, but I felt like they rushed us through everything. My doctor performed the IUI as he was headed in to the surgery suite so he probably had an IVF related procedure to do. DH's sperm count went up, but his motility went down to 26% post-wash from 47% last time. They weren't even going to tell us the number but I asked and then clarified the previous number. DH was a bit bummed out about the number and kept saying that he had cut back his beer/wine/coffee consumption, but the doctor said it was in the normal range so nothing to worry about. I got into a little bit of a tift with the nurse (not my regular one) who said to stay for 5 minutes after the procedure and report to check out. When I said I want to stay a few minutes longer, she said, sorry but they may come knock on the door, everyone's running late today. So, I said fine, and then just stayed another 10 minutes anyway and just smiled big at her and wished her a good weekend as I was leaving. :winkwink: I don't expect to be pampered like I'm at a spa or anything, but I am a paying customer who has her heart & soul in this TTC thing so I want answers and respect. I really like my clinic, doctor, & my nurse & PA, don't get me wrong. This board has definitely helped me be more of an advocate for myself. 

And so now ... the waiting game continues. At least for the next week or two I can hope & pray that I'm pg. :)


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Leigh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Nothing. I guess I'm waiting to ovulate, but have done only one OPK (yesterday, negative). Been pretty lazy this cycle. All I did was take the 50mg Clomid. Have drank a few times. Whatevers. Ovo calendar says I should ovulate tomorrow, so we'll see if I get a positive OPK today (yawns).
> 
> LOL, i love love love your attitude this cycle, i am the same way, if i want a drink i am going to have one, have no idea when i will O or when AF will be due again, and i dont care lol, for the next couple cycles, i am living free and easy lol.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on board with both you girls! Too many other fish to fry this month with putting my house up for sale and sometimes I am just so O-V-E-R...I-T. Big time "whatevs" this cycle for sure, Nikki. The 2 bottles of wine chilling in my fridge agree.:drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Sign me up for the whatevs club!! :happydance: So over it right now. AF arrived on Sunday and it was the first time in TWO YEARS that it was a surprise (with regards to the timing of her arrival - the fact that she came was not a surprise because I knew we hadn't tried last month). I was not upset, I was not disappointed, it was more of a "well whaddya know, my period started" kind of feeling. It was really amazing to not feel disappointed or sad about it....
> 
> That said, we've decided to take one more month off from ttc before jumping back onto the crazy train (injectables + IUI, to be more precise). I'd been discussing it with my counselor, whether to start again this month or to wait another month. Her advice was you have to weigh which feels worse - the thought of waiting one more month, or the thought of another disappointing cycle - and there's your decision. I just started my anti-depressants last week and we decided it would be better to take a month to adjust to the drugs and let me get my feet back underneath me again before ttc again. So I get another month's reprieve from POAS and progesterone. :happydance: (Really, the thought of not using the progesterone was a big part of that decision - I really hate that crap.)
> 
> Welcome back, mpepe - it's good to see you again. Feel free to pop in and out as you feel comfortable! :flower: And welcome to the new ladies. This thread has been a lifeline for me - I hope it's helpful to you, too. :flower:Click to expand...

Yea we need more whatevers in the club, come on ladies, how about we all get in on the whatevers club and all get our bfp's because we finally "Relaxed" he he he,

HA, i am sorry she showed, but yea i have had that happen to me, although for me it was a woah, she is two days early lol. Ugh i know exactly what you mean about the progesterone, and you cant win, the vaginal stuff is messy and just nasty, and the shots really make your bumm hurt. I think your doing the right thing, take some time for yourself, put yourself in a happy place, and i bet you the next IUI will turn into a bfp!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Skye honey, I am praying for you and your baby and your DH that everything will be fine tomorrow and that you will be comforted. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> As for MA, she just posted on the graduates thread about an hour ago - she's doing fine, Ameila's doing fine, her cervix is still closed (before the stitch - now of course the stitch is holding it closed) and everything looks good. That's one prayer answered - now for Skye's....

Phew!


----------



## mpepe32

oh skye - fingers and toes crossed for you my dear. 

hi HA, thanks for the warm welcome back. I have been reading posts and I didn't know SA results could vary so much. DH and I haven't decided if we are going to do one. WE have the little bottle but haven't filled it lol I'm hesitant to do it because, I have seen situations where sa is bad but babies still happen and one where sa is good and vice versa. I almost don't want bad news because it would devastate us. We've already had enough bad news and I figure since I conceived 2 times last year, he probably isn't the problem. I think we are taking a natural approach at this stage and if its meant to be, it will. Plus, even if his sa was bad, I wouldn't be able to go on clomid for iui's anyways becasue of my endo. 

glad to hear all id well with MA :)


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:



> Girls, i'm really quite panicking. My numbers are not rising much the last couple of days. The consultant called me for an early scan tomorrow (suppose to be on Wednesday) just to see if the baby is there. DH's gone for the day to Krakow to sort out some family issues. And I have to spend the night alone and go to this appt by myself tomorrow. I'd be devestated if they tell me the sac is empty. Pls pray forme too.... :cry:

Oh hon, i will most definatly be praying for you and your little one!!!!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Good news about MA. :thumbup:

YAY! Thank God. My prayers will continue for MA (and for skye...) that all will continue to be well...


lavalux said:


> The IUI went fine, but I felt like they rushed us through everything. My doctor performed the IUI as he was headed in to the surgery suite so he probably had an IVF related procedure to do. DH's sperm count went up, but his motility went down to 26% post-wash from 47% last time. They weren't even going to tell us the number but I asked and then clarified the previous number. DH was a bit bummed out about the number and kept saying that he had cut back his beer/wine/coffee consumption, but the doctor said it was in the normal range so nothing to worry about. I got into a little bit of a tift with the nurse (not my regular one) who said to stay for 5 minutes after the procedure and report to check out. When I said I want to stay a few minutes longer, she said, sorry but they may come knock on the door, everyone's running late today. So, I said fine, and then just stayed another 10 minutes anyway and just smiled big at her and wished her a good weekend as I was leaving. :winkwink: I don't expect to be pampered like I'm at a spa or anything, but I am a paying customer who has her heart & soul in this TTC thing so I want answers and respect. I really like my clinic, doctor, & my nurse & PA, don't get me wrong. This board has definitely helped me be more of an advocate for myself.
> 
> And so now ... the waiting game continues. At least for the next week or two I can hope & pray that I'm pg. :)

Good for you!! Don't let them bumrush you out the door. Their running late is *not* your problem. They will just have to run a little later. When I did my IUI, the nurse set the timer for 20 minutes and then I, legs to the sky, just chatted away with her until the buzzer went off. The lie-down is all part of the procedure, so I'm glad you stood up for yourself! :thumbup:

Prayers going up for you as well that you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## missyt

HA, I love your profile pic. What beautiful smiles the both of you have! I was interested in what you said about antidepressents. I have never taken any but I have several friends/family that have for various reasons. If ever in my life I feel like I need them, its now. This TTC with constant disapointment really makes me depressed like I never have been before. I'm sure you've done the research and asked your doc but are there certain antidepressants prescribed that are safe while TTC? I mentioned to DH that I think I need them but he said it may not be good to take while trying to have a baby. I actually had an appointment with another doc to talk about it but I blew the appoitnment off and never went because work was too busy.

MJ, I must be a boozer too. There were a few months where I quit completely to see if I'd get preggo but it didn't seem to make a difference. So now I don't hold back and if I feel like a glass of wine or two or three, I just do it.

Twinkle, love the profile pic! Its so good to see what every one looks like. I love to put faces with names.

Skye, I prayed for you immediately when I saw your post. Please keep us updated and know that we are all sending positive vibes your way. I'll continue to keep praying for you.

Dwrgi, I have always been so confused about SA results. My DH seems to be on the low side. I think you and I chatted about this before. I'm curious to see what happens with this IUI as far as his SA. Last one wasn't good at all and that was after he quit smoking, cut back on caffeine and started taking vitamins consistently.

Lava, I was going to take MA's advice too and lay on the table for longer this IUI (which I think will be Monday). I can't believe the nurse rushed you out of there. I think thats rude. Think of all the times we've had to wait in the doctors office twiddling our thumbs. I'm glad you stuck to your guns and just laid there. I've actually been considering taking a sofcup with me to the IUI and putting that in before I get off the table. I wonder if that would be okay to do. FX'd for you on your 2ww.

AFM, I went for my scan today and had 4 follies but only two that they think may do anything. He wants me to take a shot of Bravelle tonight and come in for another scan tomorrow. I'm thinking the IUI will probably be Monday. I got invited to a girls only martini party tonight but I'm kind of in a funk and don't feel like going now. I hate feeling like this. I think I got disapointed after leaving the docs because I was expecting more and bigger follies since they did increase my dosage of meds this time. One thing that did put me in a good mood is that I had some canvases framed by a local artist I know and I got them back today. Two of them are portraits of my fur babies, one of them DH painted for me for Valentine's one year (he is an artist). She also had 2 paintings of hummingbirds she did that she matted and framed the prints for me. Hummingbirds are special to DH and I. We both wanted to get a special tattoo for us after we got married. I researched and we both have the Native American symbol of 2 hummingbirds tattooed on our wrists. Hummingbirds signify devotion, eternity and defenders of their territory. We thought this was fitting for us and when we hold hands, they touch because we have them on opposite wrists. We have a hummingbird feeder on our porch and we also have a birdbath in our front yard that has hummingbirds sculpted on it. I can't wait to show him the prints when he gets home tonight.


----------



## skye2010

Girls thank you so much for all the encouragement and the prayers. I really appreciate it. I will update as soon as I find out tomorrow. I'm not very chatty tonight but I couldn't just read and not wish Lava, Missy and FM good luck.

Girls I will be praying for you too. I really hope this is your final IUI.

Lava I'm glad it all worked out in the end you stood your ground. You can take plain paracetamol up to 1000 mg at any stage of conception and throughout pregnancy. But other painkillers may not be safe. :hugs:

FM I'm really excited you are trying a new protocol with injectables. Everything crossed for you.

Missy I loved that story about the hummingbirds. I love hummingbirds too. It's really sweet that you have it tatood facing each other when you hold hands. 4 follies sound very good. Remember they keep growing even after the trigger. So all might grow to be a good juicy size. Truck loads of baby dust and good luck to all three of you xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> I was interested in what you said about antidepressents. I have never taken any but I have several friends/family that have for various reasons. If ever in my life I feel like I need them, its now. This TTC with constant disapointment really makes me depressed like I never have been before. I'm sure you've done the research and asked your doc but *are there certain antidepressants prescribed that are safe while TTC? *I mentioned to DH that I think I need them but he said it may not be good to take while trying to have a baby. I actually had an appointment with another doc to talk about it but I blew the appoitnment off and never went because work was too busy.

Absolutely. :thumbup: I wouldn't take them if they weren't safe. In fact, studies have shown that untreated depression during pregnancy can lead to infants with lower birthweights and lower APGAR scores, and depression during pregnancy is a primary risk factor for post-partum depression - so depression during pregnancy is known to be detrimental to the baby's health. And tons of data exists showing that certain antidepressants are safe to use during pregnancy. So it really is important to seek treatment. 

Here's something that ought to make you feel better about it - infertility has been proven to cause the same level of emotional distress (stress, depression and anxiety) as the death of a sibling or a diagnosis of cancer. What we're going through is HARD, and needing some help to get through it is completely normal. 

Talk to your OB/GYN or your RE about it. Or talk to your GP about it but make sure he/she knows you're ttc. They will be able to prescribe one that is safe during ttc and pregnancy and even breastfeeding, if you want to bf. Generally they will choose to prescribe an older drug that's been around for years and years - thousands of women have used some of those older drugs during pregnancy and studies have shown no difference between their babies and the babies of unmedicated moms. They'll avoid prescribing some of the newer drugs because they just haven't been in use long enough to produce the mounds of data showing their safety during pregnancy. But there are lots of options available, so even if you start one and it doesn't seem to help, they can switch you to a different drug that will help. My dr prescribed wellbutrin plus an anti-anxiety drug called buspar. My sister was on zoloft during her last pregnancy (after struggling with infertility herself), and my nephew is 4 and perfectly healthy (and adorable and a little stinker and I could go on and on. but you get the picture! :winkwink:)

It's certainly not a decision I took lightly. I've been in and out of counseling for years, and in counseling regularly (once/week) for about three months now. I wanted a shot at working through this without drugs. Drugs were first recommended to me two years ago right after my first mc and I've just been resistant to the idea for a long long time. But I finally reached a point a few weeks ago where something had to give. I was doing everything I knew to do to make myself better - regular exercise, better diet, social activities (not allowing myself to become a hermit, despite the fact that all I wanted to do was stay at home and do nothing), social support, counseling - and I wasn't getting better. So I'm trying the drugs in addition to the regular counseling. As my counselor put it, at the end of the day, if your pancreas doesn't produce enough insulin, you take a shot every day to give you extra. And at the end of the day, if your brain doesn't produce enough serotonin, you take a pill to give you a little extra. So what?! She said her life long goal is to get rid of the diagnosis 'depression' and replace it with 'serotonin deficiency'. :winkwink:

Massachusetts General Hospital runs a center for women's mental health associated with reproductive function - their website has tons and tons of info on the topic of depression and medication during pregnancy. Here's what they had to say in one article on the topic of anti-depressants during pregnancy: "Over 2500 women have taken Prozac during pregnancy, and there has been no reported increase in risk for birth defects among exposed children, even when medication was taken during the first trimester." So yes, there are LOTS of safe medication options... and all I can say for me is that I reached the point where my fear of the tiny potential risk of taking a drug during pregnancy was outweighed by the damage the depression was doing to me now. If you think you might need drugs, chances are you probably do, and that's completely ok. You don't have to feel as bad as you have lately. Help is available. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

And thank you all for your kind comments on my pic. It's probably my favorite pic of us. :) DH was three sheets to the wind when it was taken - it's pretty obvious from our goofy grins that we were having a good time that day! :drunk: :rofl: I normally wear contact lenses, though, so if any of us ever meet in real life you still won't recognize me! :haha: Oh well!


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> HA, I love your profile pic. What beautiful smiles the both of you have! I was interested in what you said about antidepressents. I have never taken any but I have several friends/family that have for various reasons. If ever in my life I feel like I need them, its now. This TTC with constant disapointment really makes me depressed like I never have been before. I'm sure you've done the research and asked your doc but are there certain antidepressants prescribed that are safe while TTC? I mentioned to DH that I think I need them but he said it may not be good to take while trying to have a baby. I actually had an appointment with another doc to talk about it but I blew the appoitnment off and never went because work was too busy.
> 
> MJ, I must be a boozer too. There were a few months where I quit completely to see if I'd get preggo but it didn't seem to make a difference. So now I don't hold back and if I feel like a glass of wine or two or three, I just do it.
> 
> Twinkle, love the profile pic! Its so good to see what every one looks like. I love to put faces with names.
> 
> Skye, I prayed for you immediately when I saw your post. Please keep us updated and know that we are all sending positive vibes your way. I'll continue to keep praying for you.
> 
> Dwrgi, I have always been so confused about SA results. My DH seems to be on the low side. I think you and I chatted about this before. I'm curious to see what happens with this IUI as far as his SA. Last one wasn't good at all and that was after he quit smoking, cut back on caffeine and started taking vitamins consistently.
> 
> Lava, I was going to take MA's advice too and lay on the table for longer this IUI (which I think will be Monday). I can't believe the nurse rushed you out of there. I think thats rude. Think of all the times we've had to wait in the doctors office twiddling our thumbs. I'm glad you stuck to your guns and just laid there. I've actually been considering taking a sofcup with me to the IUI and putting that in before I get off the table. I wonder if that would be okay to do. FX'd for you on your 2ww.
> 
> AFM, I went for my scan today and had 4 follies but only two that they think may do anything. He wants me to take a shot of Bravelle tonight and come in for another scan tomorrow. I'm thinking the IUI will probably be Monday. I got invited to a girls only martini party tonight but I'm kind of in a funk and don't feel like going now. I hate feeling like this. I think I got disapointed after leaving the docs because I was expecting more and bigger follies since they did increase my dosage of meds this time. One thing that did put me in a good mood is that I had some canvases framed by a local artist I know and I got them back today. Two of them are portraits of my fur babies, one of them DH painted for me for Valentine's one year (he is an artist). She also had 2 paintings of hummingbirds she did that she matted and framed the prints for me. Hummingbirds are special to DH and I. We both wanted to get a special tattoo for us after we got married. I researched and we both have the Native American symbol of 2 hummingbirds tattooed on our wrists. Hummingbirds signify devotion, eternity and defenders of their territory. We thought this was fitting for us and when we hold hands, they touch because we have them on opposite wrists. We have a hummingbird feeder on our porch and we also have a birdbath in our front yard that has hummingbirds sculpted on it. I can't wait to show him the prints when he gets home tonight.

Awww Missy dont be sad, you just remember all you need it one egg and one sperm, i think you should go to your martini party and give those eggies something to smile about!! I love the hummingbird tattoos, that is so beautiful!!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> And thank you all for your kind comments on my pic. It's probably my favorite pic of us. :) DH was three sheets to the wind when it was taken - it's pretty obvious from our goofy grins that we were having a good time that day! :drunk: :rofl: I normally wear contact lenses, though, so if any of us ever meet in real life you still won't recognize me! :haha: Oh well!

I think your both adorable!!!! All the ladies on here are so pretty, i am trying to get one of my pics to load, but it tells me it failed, i will have to work on it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! So sorry I didn't get a chance to post here. I tried to get to all the threads before they started to FINALLY discharge me.

Just wanted to say thank you for all the prayers. I'll update and Hide for those who wish to know so I may be sensitive to those who aren't interested:



Spoiler
Hi there ladies! :flower:

Thank you for the kind prayers dear friend. :hug:

Not sure if I mentioned it but my roomate the first moment I got there just had her cerclage surgery. After an hour, they tried to get the heartbeat and her baby had died. She started to cry and I then I started to cry in my own area without making her feel worse. The nurses, having known I lost my son and now will be going in for the same surgery she went for, ran for my stuff and transferred me to a private room. Doug came back to find I was missing and started to panic. He got to the new room where I was bawling. I felt so terrible for my roomate and became terrified to have the surgery so I didn't get any sleep that night.

Went in for the cerclage around 1. I was doing well until the anesthesiologist mentioned there was a woman whose sac was buldging the following days surgery. The Dr. Hollard at her to STOP. Knowing that had been my roomate and that with Jackson my own sac was found buldging. After that, I hadn't heard any of them and started to worry as they were working behind the scenes. That moment I felt I was going to be sick and they gave me anti nausea meds through the IV and I tried to keep myself calm. The Dr. shortly said she was almost done and that everything looked just fine and went as planned. She said cervix was STILL closed and I believe she mentioned the closed length was 2cm's. 

They mentioned modified bedrest for home. We all know I'll be on bedrest. :winkwink:

I was surprised to find that I was barely bleeding at all, had "slight" cramping but nothing too bad and the worst was a headache and slight stinging when I pee. Other than that, I seem to be doing well and have a more positive attitude about our future. Amelia seems to be doing fine with a heart rate in the 150's. She did almost give me a heart attack when we couldn't find her heartbeat. After what happened with my roomate, I was on the verge of tears when they finally found her beautiful beating heart.:cry:

So all is well. My heart still aches for my roomate though. I know so well what it's like to lose a child and it just breaks my heart to think about her.

I made plenty of new friends with the nursing staff. They were all AWESOME! One whom I found out has had 4 miscarriages in the first trimester. I asked if she was tested for MTHFR and she has a form of it. She spend quite awhile talking with me and I saw the pain on her face. Can you imagine working with pregnant women and women who just delivered their babies only to have lost 4 of your own with fertility issues? She left early this morning and we cried, I gave her a hug and told her that eventually through all this heartache, she will get past those milestones with the new therapy shes' going through and when she finally holds that baby in her arms as I will come fall, it will be the most precious day of her life. 

The Aide even asked I stay the year here. :haha: The recovery nurse asked Doug to email her when we finally have Amelia and all the nursing staff on the 7th floor have known me since Jackson so they are all so sweet and kind. I'm going to have to bring a HUGE cake when Amelia is delivered. We're going to have so many people waiting to see this little girl whom we've waited 10 years for.

I'll be back on next week to chat with you all as I have another scan to make sure everything looks good and Dr. appointment. My favorite Perinatologist did the surgery and she was happy that all went well and it looks excellent for Amelia to come "hopefully" on target.

Saw the perinatologist I argued with for an hour to get the cerclage at 14wks and he looked like "oh no, not this one again" and I had a look like "told ya so" I kept hearing the old time western showdown theme in my head and giggled after he left.:haha:

My first time with an epidural type anesthesia. I told the med staff in surgery it felt like I was walking naked in the snow and had them all laughing.:haha:

So, that's it for today! All is well! Now I'm looking forward to making it and holding my little Amelia come October. 

Keep you posted as things progress! :hugs:


It's taken me a bit to catch up with everyone.

Lava, glad you stuck to your guns. Of course I'm praying this is your sticky cycle but remember to do that EVERY time you need to. NEVER let them rush you. :thumbup:

Skye, how many weeks are you hunny?? If your before 6 weeks I don't want you worrying if they don't see the baby or fetal heartbeat. A baby and fetal heartbeat can be seen usually between 6 and 8 weeks. The numbers can sometimes very too so there is a possibility all is well. These numbers made me a wreck too.:wacko: Goodness, we all freak about the fertility process and then it just keeps getting stressful with numbers, sticking, etc. The neverending process of trying to be a parent!

There are some Dr's that tend to have scans too early and end up freaking the patients out. Sometimes but RARELY do you find anything other than a sac and even that can be hiding. So try and stay calm sweetheart! Keep us updated, I'm praying.


Love to you all and praying for more bfp's ladies. You've all been on my heart.:flower: :hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Girls, i'm really quite panicking. My numbers are not rising much the last couple of days. The consultant called me for an early scan tomorrow (suppose to be on Wednesday) just to see if the baby is there. DH's gone for the day to Krakow to sort out some family issues. And I have to spend the night alone and go to this appt by myself tomorrow. I'd be devestated if they tell me the sac is empty. Pls pray forme too.... :cry:

Hey Skye-you're not alone, we're all here for you. Try not to obsess until you know what's what, although I know that's the hardest thing in the world to do. Fingers crossed that all is well. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Lots of love, Axxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Lovely wedding pic, Twinkle! :flower:
> 
> Good news about MA. :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of prayers for Skye & her LO. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> The IUI went fine, but I felt like they rushed us through everything. My doctor performed the IUI as he was headed in to the surgery suite so he probably had an IVF related procedure to do. DH's sperm count went up, but his motility went down to 26% post-wash from 47% last time. They weren't even going to tell us the number but I asked and then clarified the previous number. DH was a bit bummed out about the number and kept saying that he had cut back his beer/wine/coffee consumption, but the doctor said it was in the normal range so nothing to worry about. I got into a little bit of a tift with the nurse (not my regular one) who said to stay for 5 minutes after the procedure and report to check out. When I said I want to stay a few minutes longer, she said, sorry but they may come knock on the door, everyone's running late today. So, I said fine, and then just stayed another 10 minutes anyway and just smiled big at her and wished her a good weekend as I was leaving. :winkwink: I don't expect to be pampered like I'm at a spa or anything, but I am a paying customer who has her heart & soul in this TTC thing so I want answers and respect. I really like my clinic, doctor, & my nurse & PA, don't get me wrong. This board has definitely helped me be more of an advocate for myself.
> 
> And so now ... the waiting game continues. At least for the next week or two I can hope & pray that I'm pg. :)

Dear Lava
I am so glad that you stuck up for yourself, and I completely agree, that we are their customers, and shouldn't be treated as if we're in some sort of cattle market. You have to go with your instinct, and that was to stay put. I'm sure that, as the doctor said that your hubby's motiliy was in normal range, then that won't be a problem. I think we have so much vested in this business, that we want everything to go perfectly, and we get so down-hearted if it doesn't. I'm sure this is perfectly normal. 

Anyway, I hope you have a relaxing weekend and fingers crossed that magical things are going on inside you! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun!
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> HA, I love your profile pic. What beautiful smiles the both of you have! I was interested in what you said about antidepressents. I have never taken any but I have several friends/family that have for various reasons. If ever in my life I feel like I need them, its now. This TTC with constant disapointment really makes me depressed like I never have been before. I'm sure you've done the research and asked your doc but are there certain antidepressants prescribed that are safe while TTC? I mentioned to DH that I think I need them but he said it may not be good to take while trying to have a baby. I actually had an appointment with another doc to talk about it but I blew the appoitnment off and never went because work was too busy.
> 
> MJ, I must be a boozer too. There were a few months where I quit completely to see if I'd get preggo but it didn't seem to make a difference. So now I don't hold back and if I feel like a glass of wine or two or three, I just do it.
> 
> Twinkle, love the profile pic! Its so good to see what every one looks like. I love to put faces with names.
> 
> Skye, I prayed for you immediately when I saw your post. Please keep us updated and know that we are all sending positive vibes your way. I'll continue to keep praying for you.
> 
> Dwrgi, I have always been so confused about SA results. My DH seems to be on the low side. I think you and I chatted about this before. I'm curious to see what happens with this IUI as far as his SA. Last one wasn't good at all and that was after he quit smoking, cut back on caffeine and started taking vitamins consistently.
> 
> Lava, I was going to take MA's advice too and lay on the table for longer this IUI (which I think will be Monday). I can't believe the nurse rushed you out of there. I think thats rude. Think of all the times we've had to wait in the doctors office twiddling our thumbs. I'm glad you stuck to your guns and just laid there. I've actually been considering taking a sofcup with me to the IUI and putting that in before I get off the table. I wonder if that would be okay to do. FX'd for you on your 2ww.
> 
> AFM, I went for my scan today and had 4 follies but only two that they think may do anything. He wants me to take a shot of Bravelle tonight and come in for another scan tomorrow. I'm thinking the IUI will probably be Monday. I got invited to a girls only martini party tonight but I'm kind of in a funk and don't feel like going now. I hate feeling like this. I think I got disapointed after leaving the docs because I was expecting more and bigger follies since they did increase my dosage of meds this time. One thing that did put me in a good mood is that I had some canvases framed by a local artist I know and I got them back today. Two of them are portraits of my fur babies, one of them DH painted for me for Valentine's one year (he is an artist). She also had 2 paintings of hummingbirds she did that she matted and framed the prints for me. Hummingbirds are special to DH and I. We both wanted to get a special tattoo for us after we got married. I researched and we both have the Native American symbol of 2 hummingbirds tattooed on our wrists. Hummingbirds signify devotion, eternity and defenders of their territory. We thought this was fitting for us and when we hold hands, they touch because we have them on opposite wrists. We have a hummingbird feeder on our porch and we also have a birdbath in our front yard that has hummingbirds sculpted on it. I can't wait to show him the prints when he gets home tonight.

MissyT-I just HAD to say that I wish I had legs like yours!! Mine are like flabby lumps of sausages!!! Your canvasses sound really lovely, and obviously very meaningful to you and your DH-it is things like these, that bond people and help create a happy home. I love the hummingbird tattoo idea-what a lovely, thoughtful thing to do. You sound very happy with your DH, which is wonderful.

As for the follies, it is clear that our bodies all react differently to the meds, and, as Skye says, they will continue to grow, so by Monday hopefully, you will have two brilliant follies and two on the bench, ready to take over. So, fingers crossed to you that Monday will be your day-I'm sending you big hugs. Enjoy your weekend, in the meantime! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> HA, I love your profile pic. What beautiful smiles the both of you have! I was interested in what you said about antidepressents. I have never taken any but I have several friends/family that have for various reasons. If ever in my life I feel like I need them, its now. This TTC with constant disapointment really makes me depressed like I never have been before. I'm sure you've done the research and asked your doc but are there certain antidepressants prescribed that are safe while TTC? I mentioned to DH that I think I need them but he said it may not be good to take while trying to have a baby. I actually had an appointment with another doc to talk about it but I blew the appoitnment off and never went because work was too busy.
> 
> MJ, I must be a boozer too. There were a few months where I quit completely to see if I'd get preggo but it didn't seem to make a difference. So now I don't hold back and if I feel like a glass of wine or two or three, I just do it.
> 
> Twinkle, love the profile pic! Its so good to see what every one looks like. I love to put faces with names.
> 
> Skye, I prayed for you immediately when I saw your post. Please keep us updated and know that we are all sending positive vibes your way. I'll continue to keep praying for you.
> 
> Dwrgi, I have always been so confused about SA results. My DH seems to be on the low side. I think you and I chatted about this before. I'm curious to see what happens with this IUI as far as his SA. Last one wasn't good at all and that was after he quit smoking, cut back on caffeine and started taking vitamins consistently.
> 
> Lava, I was going to take MA's advice too and lay on the table for longer this IUI (which I think will be Monday). I can't believe the nurse rushed you out of there. I think thats rude. Think of all the times we've had to wait in the doctors office twiddling our thumbs. I'm glad you stuck to your guns and just laid there. I've actually been considering taking a sofcup with me to the IUI and putting that in before I get off the table. I wonder if that would be okay to do. FX'd for you on your 2ww.
> 
> AFM, I went for my scan today and had 4 follies but only two that they think may do anything. He wants me to take a shot of Bravelle tonight and come in for another scan tomorrow. I'm thinking the IUI will probably be Monday. I got invited to a girls only martini party tonight but I'm kind of in a funk and don't feel like going now. I hate feeling like this. I think I got disapointed after leaving the docs because I was expecting more and bigger follies since they did increase my dosage of meds this time. One thing that did put me in a good mood is that I had some canvases framed by a local artist I know and I got them back today. Two of them are portraits of my fur babies, one of them DH painted for me for Valentine's one year (he is an artist). She also had 2 paintings of hummingbirds she did that she matted and framed the prints for me. Hummingbirds are special to DH and I. We both wanted to get a special tattoo for us after we got married. I researched and we both have the Native American symbol of 2 hummingbirds tattooed on our wrists. Hummingbirds signify devotion, eternity and defenders of their territory. We thought this was fitting for us and when we hold hands, they touch because we have them on opposite wrists. We have a hummingbird feeder on our porch and we also have a birdbath in our front yard that has hummingbirds sculpted on it. I can't wait to show him the prints when he gets home tonight.

Sorry, I forgot to say that I too feel that I need to take some anti-depressants. This is the hardest thing I have ever done, and I am constantly surrounded by pregnant women, or women who've just had babies. As the time has gone on, I find dealing with the evil hag even harder, and I get tearful over the slightest thing. I guess it is simply exhausting. It has also had a detrimental effect on my relationship with my OH-we argue over the slightest thing, and I know this is because of the strain that we are under. My friend said to me, that if we get through this, we will get through anything, and I think she's right. 

I did see my doc a few months back, and he said not to take anti-depressants, but clearly there are meds that don't affect conception, so I am interested in finding out about those. It might be a good idea for you to look into this too-I feel that the more help we can have along this (oven tortuous) journey, the better! Good luck to you hun, and hope that your DH loved the canvasses!
xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

MA, so happy it all went well :hugs:

Skye, thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:

Lava, good on you for laying down as long as needed and good luck for this cycle

missyT, love the pic and the humming bird tattoos

I can't remember where everybody is in their cycle Im sorry :dohh:

HA, as ever, full of info and love you photo too. Still enjoying your break?

Padbrat, good to see you back on here in the nicest possible way :hugs:

Ginger, FM, nikki the whatever founder :haha: Dwrgi, praying, onmymind, lynnb sorry you had spotting but :happydance: for all clear and I know I've missed people...
Jocr, hope your back on your feet after the lap... :hi: to anyone else I've missed :wacko:
Oh twinkle, love the pic :thumbup: baby4mj, love the cat pics 

AFM, on the old every other day :sex: routine and hoping I don't get sucked in like last month! 

A xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

MA this whole thing is so emotional your story made me cry but am pleased for you, praying for you and for Skye too.

To the ladies talking about antidepressants, I was taking them a long time back for other reasons so know they can help but yes maybe not good when TTC. I have been doing some research on Vitamin B just recently and it seems that vitamin b12 in particular might help.

I would love to put a profile pic up as it does help you connect more with people but at the moment I am living in a country where sex outside marriage is illegal so I don't want to tempt fate and would prefer to remain anonymous until i get back to the UK. Also no-one knows I am on this journey apart from a couple of close friends so I don't want to chance people I vaguely know finding out...


----------



## skye2010

Girls just a quick update, than I will catch up when I have more time.
Basically the dr saw a sac in the scan with a placenta around it. I'm only 5,5 weeks gone so he didn't see any baby which was expected. He said it was in the right place. And sometimes the numbers don't rise as much as expected. He said he can't tell if the pregnancy is good yet but I am still pregnant. I started crying before the scan so I think he got a bit shocked and was carefull not to scare me anymore. Everone says the clinic has high standards and they are very strict with doubling numbers. There was another girl a few weeks ago whose numbers were slow and she was really worried quite a while but she is still pregnant with a heartbeat. I'm not totally relieved but much better now cry::cry: all night). Thanx so much to all of you. I love u all girls. xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye, I've been checking all day waiting for your news :hugs: you're still pregnant, keep positive. I know it's hard and emotional but your little bean is tiny and growing. 

Will keep up my positive thinking for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Girls just a quick update, than I will catch up when I have more time.
> Basically the dr saw a sac in the scan with a placenta around it. I'm only 5,5 weeks gone so he didn't see any baby which was expected. He said it was in the right place. And sometimes the numbers don't rise as much as expected. He said he can't tell if the pregnancy is good yet but I am still pregnant. I started crying before the scan so I think he got a bit shocked and was carefull not to scare me anymore. Everone says the clinic has high standards and they are very strict with doubling numbers. There was another girl a few weeks ago whose numbers were slow and she was really worried quite a while but she is still pregnant with a heartbeat. I'm not totally relieved but much better now cry::cry: all night). Thanx so much to all of you. I love u all girls. xxxx

Keep the faith, skye. I know it's not easy but I'm still sending prayers up for you that all will be well :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Girls just a quick update, than I will catch up when I have more time.
> Basically the dr saw a sac in the scan with a placenta around it. I'm only 5,5 weeks gone so he didn't see any baby which was expected. He said it was in the right place. And sometimes the numbers don't rise as much as expected. He said he can't tell if the pregnancy is good yet but I am still pregnant. I started crying before the scan so I think he got a bit shocked and was carefull not to scare me anymore. Everone says the clinic has high standards and they are very strict with doubling numbers. There was another girl a few weeks ago whose numbers were slow and she was really worried quite a while but she is still pregnant with a heartbeat. I'm not totally relieved but much better now cry::cry: all night). Thanx so much to all of you. I love u all girls. xxxx

See?! I told you darling. :hugs::flower: Your still quite early and it's expected. You should start seeing everything between 6 and 8 weeks. I think Dr.'s can be a bit skeptical too early sometimes and freak the heck out of their patients. I wish I could give you some added peace, but the truth is that I've been there and nothing anybody says makes it better unless you see it for yourself. God can give you the peace that I can't. May He cover you with love, bless your numbers and continue to keep this little one safe. May He put a protective wall up around him or her and continue to form every cell and organ on schedule and may you find your arms filled with baby in 9months in Jesus name I pray...Amen!


----------



## missyt

HA, thanks for the information on antidepressents. It reallys helps knowing that infertility is recognized as something that can cause depression.

Onmymind, I did go to the party afterall and I'm glad I did. It took my mind off of TTC for at least a few hours.

MA, so glad everything is looking good. I keep praying for you knowing how much you have been through already. When my cousin and his wife were pregnant with their 2nd, she was on bedrest. My spring break from college that year I took care of their 18 month old for a week. I still can't believe the girl whose diapers I changed is driving a car now! Anyway, I know she had issues with her spleen but the baby turned out fine and they even ended up having a 3rd after that.

Skye, I'm still praying for you and your healthy pregnancy. It sounds like the news was positive but I can't blame you at all for being worried. I'm a worrywart and I'd be the same way.

Dwrgi, love the profile pic! I can totally relate about wanting to be a hermit. I get that way too and I hate it because before TTC, that wasn't me. I hope we all get through this soon and be social moms with our little ones.

AFM, went for my scan today. They only measured 3 at 19, 14 and 10. They weren't sure if I should trigger tonight or take another Bravelle injection. I'm still waiting for them to call with my bw results. I scheduled my IUI for Monday. I'm just not feeling very positive about it this time because it doesn't seem like I responded that well to all this extra meds. I'm really tired of going for all this monitoring and injections. If this one doesn't work, I need a break. I'm really getting burnt out from all of this, physically and emotionally.


----------



## skye2010

Missy how big is the ideal egg before trigger. I almost feel like waiting another day might be good. You have 3 bigger eggs which is a good number. They could mature more by waiting but I don't know the risk. I guess they will check your eastrogen levels and see if they can keep you a bit longer. There was an injection we used in IVF for keeping the eastrogen levels at bay which is called cetrotide. I guess Bravelle does the same thing. Sweety :hugs::hugs: I know this is your 4th IUi and each time it's all nerves, blood tests, meds. It is very tiring and nerve wrecking. :hugs::hugs: But it's almost finished for this round. You are almost done so don't get demoralised. This might be your lucky one. I remember the girls who needed a boost for the eggs growth used to use a hot water bottle towards the end. But not sure if they use it after the trigger. If you have a chance ask your specialist if that would be a good idea? Also I hope you are consuming a lot of proteins.:hugs::hugs: I'm sending you loads and loads of growing vibes. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Missy, I see your on bravelle. What else are you taking in combination? I hope they wait another day or two before releasing. your almost there hun! :hugs:

If you need that break for sanity, take a month off and star again with a fresh mind. I for one am hoping you see change overnight. It's all about the timing! I'd love to hear you have that bfp!


----------



## skye2010

MA pheeew indeed!! What a relief to hear that you and Amelia is doing well. Hopefully the cerciage would keep it together untill your 9 months is up. :hugs:

Twinkie, you both look so cute in the photo, I love weddings and wedding photos :) It's just so nice to know all you girl's face. It feels even more like a family. :)))))

Nikki, did you have any ewcm? That is a very good indication of ovulation.

Dwrgi, again a lovely picture :) You guys look great and fun together. I dunno how the sperm count numbers work. It sounds like it actually improved quite a lot. So the tablets must be working. But the good news is ICSI treatment doesn't necessarily need great numbers. You can even get a sperm sample frozen beforehand if your DH's sperm samples vary. They can defreeze it in case the sample that day isn't ideal. Dwrgi I'm sure both you and DH will get through it. I have had some of the most horrible arguements with DH while I was all wired up about TTC. It just happens cause sthg's gotta give after all that heartache. But you just forget it all and look forward. Taking antidepressants is a big decision. If it's absolutely necessary to keep you going on daily basis than it definitely is a good idea. This is a very individual decision. :hugs:

Mpepe I was very worried about you last time you left. If you don't mind me asking did you actually have an ectopic or not? Cause you were worried about damaging your tube. I'm just asking cause I was concerned but you don' need to talk about it if you don't want to.

Baby4MJ lot's of long term TTCing girls swear by a sneaky boozer weekend:) I check out the BFP anouncements from time to time. It's really a confidence booster.

Onmymind London's weather isn't far off. Except you never know when it will change. This year the spring has stayed surprisingly well but a few years ago we didn't see the sun through out nor the spring or the summer. :)


HA I think antidepressants definitely makes sense if they don't interfere with the conception and pregnancy. I almost felt like somebody stabbed me yesterday when the nurse told me my numbers were not rising well. I couldn't sleep and I kept crying all he way to the clinic. It wasn't even anything near mc. I can't imagine what a painful experience it would be. + all the accumulated stress of watching out for af, ov, opks, bedding times, insensitive comments, feeling guilty and inadequate etc... It's just dreadful. And no one really offer us a shoulder unless they've experienced it. It is a very draining experience as it prolongs. :hugs:

Nevernever, thank you sweety. Good luck with bedding, :dust::dust: for you too.

Butterfly it took me a good quite few years to add a pict so don't worry hon. Whatever you feel comfortable with. :)

Lava & FM good luck with the dreaded wait :dust:

AFM I am feeling a lot better after all your lovely messages. I think the drs are being a little cautious and they really scared me last night. I am starting the steroids tomorrow morning to give the bb a bit more boost. I'll also try to consume more proteins. 

Padbrat I will write your msg tomorow xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> MA pheeew indeed!! What a relief to hear that you and Amelia is doing well. Hopefully the cerciage would keep it together untill your 9 months is up. :hugs:
> 
> Twinkie, you both look so cute in the photo, I love weddings and wedding photos :) It's just so nice to know all you girl's face. It feels even more like a family. :)))))
> 
> Nikki, did you have any ewcm? That is a very good indication of ovulation.
> 
> Dwrgi, again a lovely picture :) You guys look great and fun together. I dunno how the sperm count numbers work. It sounds like it actually improved quite a lot. So the tablets must be working. But the good news is ICSI treatment doesn't necessarily need great numbers. You can even get a sperm sample frozen beforehand if your DH's sperm samples vary. They can defreeze it in case the sample that day isn't ideal. Dwrgi I'm sure both you and DH will get through it. I have had some of the most horrible arguements with DH while I was all wired up about TTC. It just happens cause sthg's gotta give after all that heartache. But you just forget it all and look forward. Taking antidepressants is a big decision. If it's absolutely necessary to keep you going on daily basis than it definitely is a good idea. This is a very individual decision. :hugs:
> 
> Mpepe I was very worried about you last time you left. If you don't mind me asking did you actually have an ectopic or not? Cause you were worried about damaging your tube. I'm just asking cause I was concerned but you don' need to talk about it if you don't want to.
> 
> Baby4MJ lot's of long term TTCing girls swear by a sneaky boozer weekend:) I check out the BFP anouncements from time to time. It's really a confidence booster.
> 
> Onmymind London's weather isn't far off. Except you never know when it will change. This year the spring has stayed surprisingly well but a few years ago we didn't see the sun through out nor the spring or the summer. :)
> 
> 
> HA I think antidepressants definitely makes sense if they don't interfere with the conception and pregnancy. I almost felt like somebody stabbed me yesterday when the nurse told me my numbers were not rising well. I couldn't sleep and I kept crying all he way to the clinic. It wasn't even anything near mc. I can't imagine what a painful experience it would be. + all the accumulated stress of watching out for af, ov, opks, bedding times, insensitive comments, feeling guilty and inadequate etc... It's just dreadful. And no one really offer us a shoulder unless they've experienced it. It is a very draining experience as it prolongs. :hugs:
> 
> Nevernever, thank you sweety. Good luck with bedding, :dust::dust: for you too.
> 
> Butterfly it took me a good quite few years to add a pict so don't worry hon. Whatever you feel comfortable with. :)
> 
> Lava & FM good luck with the dreaded wait :dust:
> 
> AFM I am feeling a lot better after all your lovely messages. I think the drs are being a little cautious and they really scared me last night. I am starting the steroids tomorrow morning to give the bb a bit more boost. I'll also try to consume more proteins.
> 
> Padbrat I will write your msg tomorow xxx

Thanks for this, Skye. In my own mind, I think it is brilliant that he has gone from 13% motility to 64% now. I can't get over it. On Friday I felt really dejected because I thought his count was really low, but now I'm feeling more rational, and the actual count itself was okay before, so It may have just been some fluke. So, I took a opk test this morning-negative. So, tomorrow, fingers crossed, day 14 will be positive and then humpy bumpy here we come!!! Feel so much better now motility fig has gone up-positive thinking is the way forward with me now. 

It sounds as if what they saw in the scan is normal, and if they are starting you on steroids, then that's a good thing also-it is so reassuring when they are doing something productive to help, it takes a lot of the pressure off you. Numbers do stall and then suddenly leap up-everybody's body is different, so hang on in there! And get yourself lots and lots of protein-it will all help!

Thinking of you hun,
Love, Axxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> HA, thanks for the information on antidepressents. It reallys helps knowing that infertility is recognized as something that can cause depression.
> 
> Onmymind, I did go to the party afterall and I'm glad I did. It took my mind off of TTC for at least a few hours.
> 
> MA, so glad everything is looking good. I keep praying for you knowing how much you have been through already. When my cousin and his wife were pregnant with their 2nd, she was on bedrest. My spring break from college that year I took care of their 18 month old for a week. I still can't believe the girl whose diapers I changed is driving a car now! Anyway, I know she had issues with her spleen but the baby turned out fine and they even ended up having a 3rd after that.
> 
> Skye, I'm still praying for you and your healthy pregnancy. It sounds like the news was positive but I can't blame you at all for being worried. I'm a worrywart and I'd be the same way.
> 
> Dwrgi, love the profile pic! I can totally relate about wanting to be a hermit. I get that way too and I hate it because before TTC, that wasn't me. I hope we all get through this soon and be social moms with our little ones.
> 
> AFM, went for my scan today. They only measured 3 at 19, 14 and 10. They weren't sure if I should trigger tonight or take another Bravelle injection. I'm still waiting for them to call with my bw results. I scheduled my IUI for Monday. I'm just not feeling very positive about it this time because it doesn't seem like I responded that well to all this extra meds. I'm really tired of going for all this monitoring and injections. If this one doesn't work, I need a break. I'm really getting burnt out from all of this, physically and emotionally.

MissyT-just wanted to wish you good luck. Sounds like an extra day may be a good idea. Hang on in there and try and remain positive. Lots of luck and lost of sticky sticky :dust::dust::dust: to you!
xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Girls, my friend just forwarded this article to me about how autoimmune treatment helps with women who has unexplained fertility issues, multiple miscarriages. It is the serum I was given the other day. And guess what it was? It was made off egg yolks and soy fat. Basically the protein and the fat helps to suppress your badly behaved immune cells from attacking the embryo. Anyway I know it's not the same thing but I decided to eat more eggs after reading that... 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-shes-injected-yolk-CHICKEN-EGG.html?ITO=1490


----------



## lavalux

That is excellent news, Skye! I bet you are relieved and it is a reminder to all of us that getting our BFP isn't the end of the road, it's the beginning of new reasons to worry so we better get lots of practice at thinking positive and coping with stress now. We can use it when our babies grow up into kindergartners and get lost in a store or when they are teenagers and take the car to go out at night with their friends. Lots of vigilance, being proactive, and then patience & positive thoughts.

Missyt,
I'll be sending you good vibes and saying prayers that your IUI on Monday is successful!

We have a guest in town staying with us this weekend (one of my good girlfriends from Birmingham) and I need to go and make breakfast. Think I'll make scrambled eggs! :)


----------



## skye2010

Woow Lava, I just had a chance to read your article. It was brilliant. I will share the link again in case anyone wants to read it and they wouldn't need to scroll back to your orriginal msg. It is about how DH's should learn to behave when they're experiencing infertility.

https://articles.cnn.com/2011-05-17...sbands_1_infertility-ivf-flowers?_s=PM:LIVING

Missy what was the verdict in the end hon? When r u triggering?

Dwrgi good luck with the piping hot TTC. Hahhahahaa. 

AFM another scan is required tomorrow, dunno why. I will relax once I see the heartbeat and the baby.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Just stopping in to say hello. I haven't mentioned it but I wanted to say I LOVE, love, LOVE all the avatar pics. Your all beautiful women! :hug:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Girls!
I have been lurking mostly. I have to say...I love all the profile pics...you are all so beautiful. I will put one up of my dh and I...maybe tomorrow.

This will not be a very long message but I wanted to at least write a little one.

Skye.....so glad everything is okay!!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Missy- GL on your IUI tomorrow. Praying that you get your bfp!:hugs:

Lava- Good for standing up for yourself...some dr./nurses can be really inconsiderate sometimes....glad you gave her the big smile on your way out.

Mommysangel- Glad that everything is okay with you and your baby girl.:hugs:

Dwrgi- You and your dh are so gorgeous! I love your pic. Glad to hear dh's :spermy: improved greatly!

I also wanted to add in that I am on antidepressants and other meds b/c I am diagnosed Bipolar/Manic Depressive and have to be on them. I really wish, I didn't have to but it's my reality. My dr. says the same thing that HappyAuntie was talking about....I can basically pass on depression to the baby and am at a higher risk of post par. depression. I will not be able to breast feed. With being on antidepressants/other meds, I have put on some weight, so I'm struggling with that to. Hope I wasn't a downer but felt close enough to you girls to share.

Sorry, if I didn't mention everyone but I'm sending you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will write more tomorrow. night night


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Hello Girls!
> I have been lurking mostly. I have to say...I love all the profile pics...you are all so beautiful. I will put one up of my dh and I...maybe tomorrow.
> 
> This will not be a very long message but I wanted to at least write a little one.
> 
> Skye.....so glad everything is okay!!!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Missy- GL on your IUI tomorrow. Praying that you get your bfp!:hugs:
> 
> Lava- Good for standing up for yourself...some dr./nurses can be really inconsiderate sometimes....glad you gave her the big smile on your way out.
> 
> Mommysangel- Glad that everything is okay with you and your baby girl.:hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi- You and your dh are so gorgeous! I love your pic. Glad to hear dh's :spermy: improved greatly!
> 
> I also wanted to add in that I am on antidepressants and other meds b/c I am diagnosed Bipolar/Manic Depressive and have to be on them. I really wish, I didn't have to but it's my reality. My dr. says the same thing that HappyAuntie was talking about....I can basically pass on depression to the baby and am at a higher risk of post par. depression. I will not be able to breast feed. With being on antidepressants/other meds, I have put on some weight, so I'm struggling with that to. Hope I wasn't a downer but felt close enough to you girls to share.
> 
> Sorry, if I didn't mention everyone but I'm sending you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Will write more tomorrow. night night

Hello Luv! I was wondering what had happened to you-really lovely to get your post. So glad that you felt able to share about your depression. Do the meds help you, do you think?? I am so glad that you have sought treatment for your problem, and that, hopefully, it helps you. I think gaining weight is quite common with some medications-it never rains, but it pours, does it? But, as long as you feel better in yourself, that's the main thing! 

Our photo was taken at my friend's birthday party in January, when she announced she was expecting again (she's the one in the really dysfunctional relationship). I felt as fragile as glass all evening and my OH was keeping a close eye on me. As it goes, we eneded up having a really great night together-we can both be very silly, so we suit each other like that!!

Anyway, hope you're okay-where are you at in your cycle??

Have a great week and lots of love,
A
xxxx
And sticky


----------



## Dwrgi

I meant to put the babydust icon in but I'm an idiot and pressed the wrong button.
But here it is, for us all:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missyt

Skye, thanks for all the positive support. I am doing my IUI today so I guess my estrogen levels were where they wanted to be and they didn't want me to wait that extra day. I consumed tons of proteins yesterday so I hope that worked. I wish they could do a scan the day of IUI and tell you how big the follies are but that lube on the u/s wand probably interfers with sperm. Good luck on your scan today. Can't wait until you hear a heartbeat.

MA, I took 100mg clomid on days 3-7 and took one and a half vials of gonal f on the evening of day 7. I went for a scan on day 9 and that is when they gave me the bravelle to take because the follies weren't big enough. I think that was 150 mg. I'm doing the IUI today. I triggered on Saturday which was day 11. I'm going to take your advice and like Lava, stay on the table for longer.

Dwrgi, DH has to help me hold it together too. Last night we were talking about how much of a strain this has been on us. Sometimes its just too much. I have been through a lot in my life but this has been the hardest. Hang in there. I know how you feel.

Luvvie, thanks for sharing your story about antidepressents with us. It helps to know that others feel the same way eventhough I wish none of us had to go through this.

AFM, my IUI is today. I've already prepared myself mentally for disapointment. DH is going with me this time so I feel better about that. I pretty sure that after this one, I want to take a break for the rest of the summer and just enjoy myself. I missed out on doing the Warrior Dash (3 mile obstacle course race) with DH yesterday because back in Nov. when he signed up, I thought I'd be pregnant by now so I didn't sign up. I'm so tired of putting things on hold with the hope that I'll be pregnant. I don't feel like myself anymore. I've always been athletic and active and I feel like I'm letting life pass me by now.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Skye, thanks for all the positive support. I am doing my IUI today so I guess my estrogen levels were where they wanted to be and they didn't want me to wait that extra day. I consumed tons of proteins yesterday so I hope that worked. I wish they could do a scan the day of IUI and tell you how big the follies are but that lube on the u/s wand probably interfers with sperm. Good luck on your scan today. Can't wait until you hear a heartbeat.
> 
> MA, I took 100mg clomid on days 3-7 and took one and a half vials of gonal f on the evening of day 7. I went for a scan on day 9 and that is when they gave me the bravelle to take because the follies weren't big enough. I think that was 150 mg. I'm doing the IUI today. I triggered on Saturday which was day 11. I'm going to take your advice and like Lava, stay on the table for longer.
> 
> Dwrgi, DH has to help me hold it together too. Last night we were talking about how much of a strain this has been on us. Sometimes its just too much. I have been through a lot in my life but this has been the hardest. Hang in there. I know how you feel.
> 
> Luvvie, thanks for sharing your story about antidepressents with us. It helps to know that others feel the same way eventhough I wish none of us had to go through this.
> 
> AFM, my IUI is today. I've already prepared myself mentally for disapointment. DH is going with me this time so I feel better about that. I pretty sure that after this one, I want to take a break for the rest of the summer and just enjoy myself. I missed out on doing the Warrior Dash (3 mile obstacle course race) with DH yesterday because back in Nov. when he signed up, I thought I'd be pregnant by now so I didn't sign up. I'm so tired of putting things on hold with the hope that I'll be pregnant. I don't feel like myself anymore. I've always been athletic and active and I feel like I'm letting life pass me by now.

Lots and lots of good luck to you today MissyT-I shall be thinking of you! Brilliant that DH is with you, and I am sure he will help you relax. Stay on the bed as long as you can and visualise loads of exciting things going on in your womb! 

If this doesn't work out (and I'm sure there is no reason for it not to) then having a break sounds like a very good idea, and just go back to enjoying your life for you, not for putting things on hold. I think we are all guilty of that.

Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and HUGE :thumbup::thumbup:
And, of course, finally, the stickiest of :dust::dust::dust: to you!
xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

luvmydoggies said:


> I also wanted to add in that I am on antidepressants and other meds b/c I am diagnosed Bipolar/Manic Depressive and have to be on them. I really wish, I didn't have to but it's my reality. My dr. says the same thing that HappyAuntie was talking about....I can basically pass on depression to the baby and am at a higher risk of post par. depression. I will not be able to breast feed. With being on antidepressants/other meds, I have put on some weight, so I'm struggling with that to. Hope I wasn't a downer but felt close enough to you girls to share.

Thanks for sharing, Luvvie. :hugs: I think the key thing for anyone concerned about their mental health is to just talk with your dr. There are lots of options that are completely safe for ttc, pregnancy and breastfeeding, and your dr knows more about that than ANYONE on here does, or on any other website. Drs have 10+ years of college education and residency training for a reason. 

AFM, I am starting to tell that the drugs are making a difference. (I've been taking them for ~10 days now.) Over the weekend DH and I went to an art fair in town - it was a gorgeous day and of course there were pregnant women and babies everywhere. A little "why me" sadness entered my thoughts (which happens all the time, as you all know) and then the most amazing thing happened - IT WENT AWAY! For so long every time a thought like that has entered my mind, it has turned into a spiral of sadness and negative thinking that I can't control and I can't stop, and I feel my chest and shoulders get heavy and tired... but yesterday when it happened, I had a sad thought and then my mind just moved on to the next thought - it didn't ruin my day, my mind didn't get stuck in the downward spiral of sad and negative thoughts.... It made me think, huh, I guess the drugs are working. :thumbup:

Good luck today, Missy! We're all pulling for you!! :dust:

Dwrgi, your OH was lovely to look after you that night at the party. :flower: It's so nice when our men actually clue in to what is upsetting to us and try to protect us from it... if it happened more often, we might not be so surprised about it! :haha:

Happy Monday, everyone!! Hope you all have a good day today. :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Good luck Missyt! I'm thinking of you today! Sending you lots of baby dust! 

Thanks for reposting that article, Skye!

I have suffered from depression for over 20 years and I've experienced the tragedy of untreated depression. My college boyfriend of almost 3 years killed himself and my dad made an unsuccessful attempt that landed him in the hospital on suicide watch before being transfered in a cop car to a mental health center for 2 weeks. Another friend died of an intentional drug overdose moments before I managed to get to his apartment and I held him in my arms but I was too late. My best friend had such bad post-partum depression with my godchild that she had to drop her off at a neighbors for an afternoon so she didn't harm her or the baby. I have taken first Paxil then Wellbutrin for many many years. I chose to go off my meds in December before TTCing, but my doctor and my therapist told me that I could stay on the Wellbutrin. I chose to not take the Wellbutrin right now, but I know that if I feel depression dogging me again, I will consult my doctor again and get back on the meds immediately. I just wanted to share my experience to those sharing theirs so you know that you are not alone. I think it is incredibly important, especially with all the stress and sometimes strife that long term TTCing causes, to monitor how you are feeling and get help (support group, therapist, anti-depressants) in whatever amount is needed to help us keep our head above water during this challenging time. We all need to take care of ourselves, emotionally & physically, before we can take care of our little ones that we will one day surely hold. Love to you all! L


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh, and I forgot to add - my other interesting observation about starting antidepressants is that I snapped at DH on the phone the other day and immediately knew I was in the wrong... I apologized to him as soon as he got home from work and he said no worries - he had blown it off because he figured the drugs were probably affecting my behavior a little and he kind of knew to expect the unexpected for a little while until I get used to them - he even joked I had a free pass for a while, that I could p*ss him off and get away with it! He said it was like a "get out of jail free" card!! :rofl: I should make the most of it while I can!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies - I'm being very selfish but have just got to get this out & then will go back & see how you're all doing.

I'd been doing so well for months - not breaking down & crying all the time, being philosophical when AF arrived, trying to be upbeat, until yesterday when we were clearing out the big cupboard in the hallway. We have a 5 man tent that we use to get all our stuff in when we go to festivals where you can't park your car by the tent. It's one big space but it has a divider you can put down the middle to make it into 2 rooms so that a family can use it for the parents & kids. DH was chucking stuff out, found this divider (which we've never used) and said "Can I chuck this out, we're never going to use it are we?"
And I just fell apart, sobbed my heart out and couldn't stop. Poor DH felt really bad. 
Sorry to be so pitiful.


----------



## skye2010

AAAwwww Twinkie hon, it's a good thing he chucked it if it's been there that long. I'm sure he didn't mean not needing it cause you wouldn't have kids. You wouldn't use a divider untill kids are 6-7 anyway which is a long time away and you might buy another tent by than. You have been so good and determined at losing the weight. :flower: You never know what could trigger the sorrow with this darn TTC :hugs::hugs: If it's not seeing a complete stranger 9month old preggy woman it's gotta be sthg else. Sweety it's all normal to cry and be sad from time to time. Your dr appt is very soon which is very promising. You will have your baby in the end and you will look back at this time and smile at yourself when you haven't slept for 72 hrs after trying to feed, burp and clean your baby :kiss::kiss:

Luvy nice to hear from you. :hugs: Breast feeding is something some mothers don't even consider in case it sagged their boobs or don't bother which is really stupid and shallow. Yet the babies can be perfectly healthy. You have a health condition so you don't need to feel bad about giving your baby the bottle. Struggling with the weight gain might be a side effect of your medication or your illness. My cousin had to deal with a heavy depression since she was in high school. And the meds+illness made her baloon in size. She struggles to lose it. Being underweight isn't very good with TTC but as long us you have a healthy diet and consume enough nutrition daily than it should be ok. :hugs::hugs: You can discuss the weight issue with the dr if it bothers you. :dust::dust:

Dwrgi well done for DH for looking after you so well. The picture does show you had a great night :)

Missy, Biiig, biiiiig goood luck to you today. Hope it goes all well. Keep up the protein intake if you can cause it's still helpful.:holly::holly::flasher::flasher::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::fool::fool::fool::fool::tease::tease::tease::tease::juggle::juggle::juggle::icecream::icecream::headspin::headspin::serenade::serenade::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::cake::cake::blue::blue::pink::pink:

Here's some smileys to coax your embies to stick and develop. Keep positive and try not to think that it may not work. There is no reason why it shouldn't. 

HA, :haha: so now you have a free pass. That sounds good :) In fact I have a free pass too. After the hospital drama and Saturday's crying session DH takes the dog's out after being asked just once. :haha::haha: (We used to have "Who takes the dogs out drama" on a daily basis and 9 out of 10 it was me) I'm really glad to hear the meds are working and you can push all the bad thoughts where they're suppose to sit "out of your head"

Lava I can't believe you had to witness so many sad incidences created by depression. Actually I knew this guy at college who comitted suicide too. It was so sad. The family had just been aware of his condition and they were trying to get him to start the medication. Hope all god ladies here including myself would have our babies soon and than we can finally have this TTC burden off our shoulder. Even if we try for another baby I guess it wouldn't be as bad as the first one cause we would be quite trained by than.

One thing I am really scared of is having the postnatal depression. I dunno if there's anything to be done to prevent it but I guess if I do experience it I would seek help immediately. You know there is this weird ghost legend in Turkey. It's said to haunt mothers who have just given birth and it takes the baby away or harms it. For this reason traditionally a mother is never left alone with their new born for 40 days in Turkey. I bet that is actually the postnatal depression and women just created it to help the baby and the mother. Weird how before medicine people found reasoning and ways of coping with illnesses.

LynB, Ginger, Jo, Nevernever and FM hope all is well :dust::dust:

LynB did you start anouncing it yet? :)


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone! So sorry I didn't get a chance to post here. I tried to get to all the threads before they started to FINALLY discharge me.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for all the prayers. I'll update and Hide for those who wish to know so I may be sensitive to those who aren't interested:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Hi there ladies! :flower:
> 
> Thank you for the kind prayers dear friend. :hug:
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it but my roomate the first moment I got there just had her cerclage surgery. After an hour, they tried to get the heartbeat and her baby had died. She started to cry and I then I started to cry in my own area without making her feel worse. The nurses, having known I lost my son and now will be going in for the same surgery she went for, ran for my stuff and transferred me to a private room. Doug came back to find I was missing and started to panic. He got to the new room where I was bawling. I felt so terrible for my roomate and became terrified to have the surgery so I didn't get any sleep that night.
> 
> Went in for the cerclage around 1. I was doing well until the anesthesiologist mentioned there was a woman whose sac was buldging the following days surgery. The Dr. Hollard at her to STOP. Knowing that had been my roomate and that with Jackson my own sac was found buldging. After that, I hadn't heard any of them and started to worry as they were working behind the scenes. That moment I felt I was going to be sick and they gave me anti nausea meds through the IV and I tried to keep myself calm. The Dr. shortly said she was almost done and that everything looked just fine and went as planned. She said cervix was STILL closed and I believe she mentioned the closed length was 2cm's.
> 
> They mentioned modified bedrest for home. We all know I'll be on bedrest. :winkwink:
> 
> I was surprised to find that I was barely bleeding at all, had "slight" cramping but nothing too bad and the worst was a headache and slight stinging when I pee. Other than that, I seem to be doing well and have a more positive attitude about our future. Amelia seems to be doing fine with a heart rate in the 150's. She did almost give me a heart attack when we couldn't find her heartbeat. After what happened with my roomate, I was on the verge of tears when they finally found her beautiful beating heart.:cry:
> 
> So all is well. My heart still aches for my roomate though. I know so well what it's like to lose a child and it just breaks my heart to think about her.
> 
> I made plenty of new friends with the nursing staff. They were all AWESOME! One whom I found out has had 4 miscarriages in the first trimester. I asked if she was tested for MTHFR and she has a form of it. She spend quite awhile talking with me and I saw the pain on her face. Can you imagine working with pregnant women and women who just delivered their babies only to have lost 4 of your own with fertility issues? She left early this morning and we cried, I gave her a hug and told her that eventually through all this heartache, she will get past those milestones with the new therapy shes' going through and when she finally holds that baby in her arms as I will come fall, it will be the most precious day of her life.
> 
> The Aide even asked I stay the year here. :haha: The recovery nurse asked Doug to email her when we finally have Amelia and all the nursing staff on the 7th floor have known me since Jackson so they are all so sweet and kind. I'm going to have to bring a HUGE cake when Amelia is delivered. We're going to have so many people waiting to see this little girl whom we've waited 10 years for.
> 
> I'll be back on next week to chat with you all as I have another scan to make sure everything looks good and Dr. appointment. My favorite Perinatologist did the surgery and she was happy that all went well and it looks excellent for Amelia to come "hopefully" on target.
> 
> Saw the perinatologist I argued with for an hour to get the cerclage at 14wks and he looked like "oh no, not this one again" and I had a look like "told ya so" I kept hearing the old time western showdown theme in my head and giggled after he left.:haha:
> 
> My first time with an epidural type anesthesia. I told the med staff in surgery it felt like I was walking naked in the snow and had them all laughing.:haha:
> 
> So, that's it for today! All is well! Now I'm looking forward to making it and holding my little Amelia come October.
> 
> Keep you posted as things progress! :hugs:
> 
> 
> It's taken me a bit to catch up with everyone.
> 
> Lava, glad you stuck to your guns. Of course I'm praying this is your sticky cycle but remember to do that EVERY time you need to. NEVER let them rush you. :thumbup:
> 
> Skye, how many weeks are you hunny?? If your before 6 weeks I don't want you worrying if they don't see the baby or fetal heartbeat. A baby and fetal heartbeat can be seen usually between 6 and 8 weeks. The numbers can sometimes very too so there is a possibility all is well. These numbers made me a wreck too.:wacko: Goodness, we all freak about the fertility process and then it just keeps getting stressful with numbers, sticking, etc. The neverending process of trying to be a parent!
> 
> There are some Dr's that tend to have scans too early and end up freaking the patients out. Sometimes but RARELY do you find anything other than a sac and even that can be hiding. So try and stay calm sweetheart! Keep us updated, I'm praying.
> 
> 
> Love to you all and praying for more bfp's ladies. You've all been on my heart.:flower: :hug:

Oh hon, i am so sorry you had to go through that, your poor thing, i am glad that all is well. I have a friend in the same situation, she got her cerclage about 3 weeks ago, her and her son are doing well, and she is almost at 28 weeks now. You just keep it in your head that everything is going to be fine, and you will be holding your little girl in your arms!!


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Girls just a quick update, than I will catch up when I have more time.
> Basically the dr saw a sac in the scan with a placenta around it. I'm only 5,5 weeks gone so he didn't see any baby which was expected. He said it was in the right place. And sometimes the numbers don't rise as much as expected. He said he can't tell if the pregnancy is good yet but I am still pregnant. I started crying before the scan so I think he got a bit shocked and was carefull not to scare me anymore. Everone says the clinic has high standards and they are very strict with doubling numbers. There was another girl a few weeks ago whose numbers were slow and she was really worried quite a while but she is still pregnant with a heartbeat. I'm not totally relieved but much better now cry::cry: all night). Thanx so much to all of you. I love u all girls. xxxx

I am very happy to hear this, and yes at 5.5 weeks its highly unlikley you would see a baby, when do you go back for your next scan? Still sending prayers for a great outcome!!!


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Skye, thanks for all the positive support. I am doing my IUI today so I guess my estrogen levels were where they wanted to be and they didn't want me to wait that extra day. I consumed tons of proteins yesterday so I hope that worked. I wish they could do a scan the day of IUI and tell you how big the follies are but that lube on the u/s wand probably interfers with sperm. Good luck on your scan today. Can't wait until you hear a heartbeat.
> 
> MA, I took 100mg clomid on days 3-7 and took one and a half vials of gonal f on the evening of day 7. I went for a scan on day 9 and that is when they gave me the bravelle to take because the follies weren't big enough. I think that was 150 mg. I'm doing the IUI today. I triggered on Saturday which was day 11. I'm going to take your advice and like Lava, stay on the table for longer.
> 
> Dwrgi, DH has to help me hold it together too. Last night we were talking about how much of a strain this has been on us. Sometimes its just too much. I have been through a lot in my life but this has been the hardest. Hang in there. I know how you feel.
> 
> Luvvie, thanks for sharing your story about antidepressents with us. It helps to know that others feel the same way eventhough I wish none of us had to go through this.
> 
> AFM, my IUI is today. I've already prepared myself mentally for disapointment. DH is going with me this time so I feel better about that. I pretty sure that after this one, I want to take a break for the rest of the summer and just enjoy myself. I missed out on doing the Warrior Dash (3 mile obstacle course race) with DH yesterday because back in Nov. when he signed up, I thought I'd be pregnant by now so I didn't sign up. I'm so tired of putting things on hold with the hope that I'll be pregnant. I don't feel like myself anymore. I've always been athletic and active and I feel like I'm letting life pass me by now.

I am sending you all kinds of :dust::dust: try not to stress out, i have found that all the IUI's that you think suck are the ones that work, remember it only takes one of each. Just try and stay relaxed and have fun, i know exactly what you mean about life passing your by, i feel the same way, so for now, i am living life and having fun, and not worrying about any TTC stuff. You go and have fun, and i bet your bfp will be here real soon!!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello ladies - I'm being very selfish but have just got to get this out & then will go back & see how you're all doing.
> 
> I'd been doing so well for months - not breaking down & crying all the time, being philosophical when AF arrived, trying to be upbeat, until yesterday when we were clearing out the big cupboard in the hallway. We have a 5 man tent that we use to get all our stuff in when we go to festivals where you can't park your car by the tent. It's one big space but it has a divider you can put down the middle to make it into 2 rooms so that a family can use it for the parents & kids. DH was chucking stuff out, found this divider (which we've never used) and said "Can I chuck this out, we're never going to use it are we?"
> And I just fell apart, sobbed my heart out and couldn't stop. Poor DH felt really bad.
> Sorry to be so pitiful.

Oh honey your not pitiful, those kinds of things hurt, your poor thing. I really wish i could give every one of you ladies a sticky bean!! Some people wish for Peace, me i wish for BFP's with sticky healthy beans for everybody on here!! I know how you feel, my dh and i have several outfits, one for the Chicago Bears, two for the Chicago White Sox, and little tiny Chicago Blackhawk socks, we have now decided to give them away to a friend that is expecting, i just feel like what is the point of hanging on to them you know. That was really rough, and not fair that we cannot use them!!


----------



## twinkle1975

onmymind17 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies - I'm being very selfish but have just got to get this out & then will go back & see how you're all doing.
> 
> I'd been doing so well for months - not breaking down & crying all the time, being philosophical when AF arrived, trying to be upbeat, until yesterday when we were clearing out the big cupboard in the hallway. We have a 5 man tent that we use to get all our stuff in when we go to festivals where you can't park your car by the tent. It's one big space but it has a divider you can put down the middle to make it into 2 rooms so that a family can use it for the parents & kids. DH was chucking stuff out, found this divider (which we've never used) and said "Can I chuck this out, we're never going to use it are we?"
> And I just fell apart, sobbed my heart out and couldn't stop. Poor DH felt really bad.
> Sorry to be so pitiful.
> 
> Oh honey your not pitiful, those kinds of things hurt, your poor thing. I really wish i could give every one of you ladies a sticky bean!! Some people wish for Peace, me i wish for BFP's with sticky healthy beans for everybody on here!! I know how you feel, my dh and i have several outfits, one for the Chicago Bears, two for the Chicago White Sox, and little tiny Chicago Blackhawk socks, we have now decided to give them away to a friend that is expecting, i just feel like what is the point of hanging on to them you know. That was really rough, and not fair that we cannot use them!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello ladies - I'm being very selfish but have just got to get this out & then will go back & see how you're all doing.
> 
> I'd been doing so well for months - not breaking down & crying all the time, being philosophical when AF arrived, trying to be upbeat, until yesterday when we were clearing out the big cupboard in the hallway. We have a 5 man tent that we use to get all our stuff in when we go to festivals where you can't park your car by the tent. It's one big space but it has a divider you can put down the middle to make it into 2 rooms so that a family can use it for the parents & kids. DH was chucking stuff out, found this divider (which we've never used) and said "Can I chuck this out, we're never going to use it are we?"
> And I just fell apart, sobbed my heart out and couldn't stop. Poor DH felt really bad.
> Sorry to be so pitiful.

Oh honey, you're not being pitiful at all!! :hugs: You're just being human! :hugs: I completely understand how something like that can catch you off guard and throw you for a loop. It's the unexpected moments that are always hardest to bear. I hope a good cry helped you feel better. :hugs::hugs: (and just as an aside, our tent has one of those dividers, too, and chucking it was the first thing we did - camping w/ kids or w/o, I just imagined it would be in the way.)




skye2010 said:


> One thing I am really scared of is having the postnatal depression. I dunno if there's anything to be done to prevent it but I guess if I do experience it I would seek help immediately. You know there is this weird ghost legend in Turkey. It's said to haunt mothers who have just given birth and it takes the baby away or harms it. For this reason traditionally a mother is never left alone with their new born for 40 days in Turkey. I bet that is actually the postnatal depression and women just created it to help the baby and the mother. Weird how before medicine people found reasoning and ways of coping with illnesses.

That is SO interesting! Is the 40 days thing still widely practiced? Amazing. That's one thing I really hate about how far we live from all our family - they can come for a short visit when (FX'd) we have a baby to help for a little while, but certainly not the same extended support Turkish women get. Very cool.


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> I know how you feel, my dh and i have several outfits, one for the Chicago Bears, two for the Chicago White Sox, and little tiny Chicago Blackhawk socks, we have now decided to give them away to a friend that is expecting, i just feel like what is the point of hanging on to them you know. That was really rough, and not fair that we cannot use them!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

We have quite a few little outfits that we received as gifts during our first pregnancy, as well as my mobile and blankie from when I was a baby and some other things my mom had held onto for me... I have them all tucked into a drawer along with all the cards we received, both congratulatory and sympathy.... That drawer is like my own little memorial to our babies now. I know it's there and I can go through it when I want to, but I don't have to see it when I don't want to....


----------



## skye2010

Ha, Onmymind and Twinkie :hugs::hugs::hugs: sure you will reach out into your saved things soon enough, otherwise you will just have to buy new things. :flower:

Ha, 40 day thing is still practiced as much as people can fit their lives. First week there is so many celebratory traditions that bb and the mother is almost always accompanied. Than you would always have the neighbours checking on them a few times a day to bring food, sweets help out with housework, etc. Also when the baby first arrives the mother gets to be dolled up in bed with red ribbon, nice nighties so she feels pretty and good about herself. Than apart from the clothes etc the relatives and close friends bring small gold coins for the baby. So it kind of takes the financial worry away a bit. All is just distraction for the mother and makes her feel supported.

I am far away from all that too. :( Maybe my mum would come but all neighbours, friends etc support would definitely be much missed. :shrug: That's moving from your hometown for u!!!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, my dh and i have several outfits, one for the Chicago Bears, two for the Chicago White Sox, and little tiny Chicago Blackhawk socks, we have now decided to give them away to a friend that is expecting, i just feel like what is the point of hanging on to them you know. That was really rough, and not fair that we cannot use them!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We have quite a few little outfits that we received as gifts during our first pregnancy, as well as my mobile and blankie from when I was a baby and some other things my mom had held onto for me... I have them all tucked into a drawer along with all the cards we received, both congratulatory and sympathy.... That drawer is like my own little memorial to our babies now. I know it's there and I can go through it when I want to, but I don't have to see it when I don't want to....Click to expand...


I have a baby gift and congratulations card from a friend from my first pregnancy...I even said to her when she gave it to me that it was much too early for gifts...it was only a matter of a few weeks later and the baby was gone. :cry: I stuffed the gift bag with contents untouched in the corner of my guest room behind a CD rack and haven't so much as looked at it since. Last summer my MIL held up and showed me a little baby dress she wanted to buy while she was here visiting during the summer and we were out shopping together, then she said "Well, I guess I shouldn't buy a dress since you may have a boy"...and I told her that I may not have any, so it would be best not to buy any gifts at all until I am holding a living breathing child of my own. That was only a few months after my 2nd m/c (and little did we know only one month before I found out I was pregnant again, only to have my 3rd m/c), so it was strange I thought that she was being so optimistic (and somewhat insensitive???). One year later with no grandchild yet and my MIL doesn't talk about buying baby gifts anymore.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Missy, My goodness you ARE on quite the "cocktail". :lol: Goodness that would make my hormones :wacko: Your doing very well! Praying you get your sticky bean this month. :hugs:

Twinkle, we all have had those days darlin. :hugs: :flower: I pray you feel better soon. I know this is hard.

Love to you all.

AFM: Had another rough appointment. I won't go into it here as it's been a REALLY hard day. You can either check out my blog (broken heart mended fences) or see a short paragraph on my journal which you'll find both links to in my siggie. I just don't have the courage to talk about it anymore. :cry: At any rate, Amelia is moving and kicking and punching so that's the upside to my crappy day. This little brave girl makes me proud to be her mommy.


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I'm glad all went well with the IUI, push away all the negative thoughts, just like I always say you can never really prepare yourself no matter how hard for a bfn. So lets not think that way yet.

MA- so glad everything went well with you and Amelia, we were all praying.

Lava- Way to go standing up for yourself. Those that have never been where we are have no idea what we are going thru.

Dwrgi- I totally agree that this is a rough journey and it can take a toll on a marriage. I find that I'm on the edge of crying most of the time so I completely understand.

Butterfly67- I don't think I have welcomed you here! You will love it

Skye- Your little one (s) is going to be just fine, I'm praying for you.

AFM- I went to the re for my scan this morning and have 3 follies on ea side, They still need to grow some more so I take injections tonight and tomorrow night and then go back on Wed. The RE thinks that they I will be ready the trigger by then. The size of them was 15x13 12x7, 13x9 and on the right ovary 13x12 10x8 12x9. I was concerned because my last injections cycle they I had some tht were bigger by this point but the RE was happy with the size and said that by Wed I should have more the same size as opposed to one dominate follicle and several smaller ones. I always leave there a little down, I guess becuase I've been going so long and I'm just tired of going and getting poked and proded. When I got back to the office I needed to order the trigger shot which I forgot to order last week and then another follistim cartridge just to be on the safe side when I called they informed me that my insurance was almost at the limit for fertility with is 5k for my lifetime. I could probably get a follistim cartridge and get the trigger but that would be it. Moving forward any meds would be all out of pocket. The cost of 3 follistim cartridge is $553.00! I called my dh and had a meltdown right on the phone. . We had been considering IVF as you know and I thought that my insurance would cover the meds but now on top of 11k-15k there will be another 2k in meds. My dh said that we would take care of it not to worry we aren't giving up now but it's so hard for me. Thats a lot of money and we may still end up with no baby. I don't know what to do! I'm really praying tht this last IUI will do the trick, I don't know if I will be able to go thru the IVF, emotionaly after 3.5 years I am spent.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I'm glad all went well with the IUI, push away all the negative thoughts, just like I always say you can never really prepare yourself no matter how hard for a bfn. So lets not think that way yet.
> 
> MA- so glad everything went well with you and Amelia, we were all praying.
> 
> Lava- Way to go standing up for yourself. Those that have never been where we are have no idea what we are going thru.
> 
> Dwrgi- I totally agree that this is a rough journey and it can take a toll on a marriage. I find that I'm on the edge of crying most of the time so I completely understand.
> 
> Butterfly67- I don't think I have welcomed you here! You will love it
> 
> Skye- Your little one (s) is going to be just fine, I'm praying for you.
> 
> AFM- I went to the re for my scan this morning and have 3 follies on ea side, They still need to grow some more so I take injections tonight and tomorrow night and then go back on Wed. The RE thinks that they I will be ready the trigger by then. The size of them was 15x13 12x7, 13x9 and on the right ovary 13x12 10x8 12x9. I was concerned because my last injections cycle they I had some tht were bigger by this point but the RE was happy with the size and said that by Wed I should have more the same size as opposed to one dominate follicle and several smaller ones. I always leave there a little down, I guess becuase I've been going so long and I'm just tired of going and getting poked and proded. When I got back to the office I needed to order the trigger shot which I forgot to order last week and then another follistim cartridge just to be on the safe side when I called they informed me that my insurance was almost at the limit for fertility with is 5k for my lifetime. I could probably get a follistim cartridge and get the trigger but that would be it. Moving forward any meds would be all out of pocket. The cost of 3 follistim cartridge is $553.00! I called my dh and had a meltdown right on the phone. . We had been considering IVF as you know and I thought that my insurance would cover the meds but now on top of 11k-15k there will be another 2k in meds. My dh said that we would take care of it not to worry we aren't giving up now but it's so hard for me. Thats a lot of money and we may still end up with no baby. I don't know what to do! I'm really praying tht this last IUI will do the trick, I don't know if I will be able to go thru the IVF, emotionaly after 3.5 years I am spent.

Darlin girl, Low and Slow is the way to go!:winkwink::thumbup: They are right. It would be nice for ALL of them to catch up in size than just one. You'll have MUCH better odds that way sweetie.

Lets not jump to another cycle until you know you NEED to. My hope for you is that you achieve that bfp and sticky bean THIS MONTH!:happydance:

I can understand your concern...there are some tricks to getting meds at a discount...whether you file paperwork with the pharma companies of the meds you need, whether you sign up with a fertility site that will give you a card to buy discounted meds...Your husband is right. Don't you DARE give up hunny! You've come too far to give up. Take today to cry it out, then move on to more positive thinking for THIS cycle!

It's interesting how we're both on different sides of the spectrum now and yet the worry never seems to end. I think it's a part of trying to be a parent. I had my meltdown too and am taking today to cry everything out. Then it's time to move forward for Amelia's sake. 

Just don't give up. It's not over and you've got 6 potential follies there. :winkwink::happydance::flower:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, my dh and i have several outfits, one for the Chicago Bears, two for the Chicago White Sox, and little tiny Chicago Blackhawk socks, we have now decided to give them away to a friend that is expecting, i just feel like what is the point of hanging on to them you know. That was really rough, and not fair that we cannot use them!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We have quite a few little outfits that we received as gifts during our first pregnancy, as well as my mobile and blankie from when I was a baby and some other things my mom had held onto for me... I have them all tucked into a drawer along with all the cards we received, both congratulatory and sympathy.... That drawer is like my own little memorial to our babies now. I know it's there and I can go through it when I want to, but I don't have to see it when I don't want to....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: right back to you!!


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Missy, My goodness you ARE on quite the "cocktail". :lol: Goodness that would make my hormones :wacko: Your doing very well! Praying you get your sticky bean this month. :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle, we all have had those days darlin. :hugs: :flower: I pray you feel better soon. I know this is hard.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> AFM: Had another rough appointment. I won't go into it here as it's been a REALLY hard day. You can either check out my blog (broken heart mended fences) or see a short paragraph on my journal which you'll find both links to in my siggie. I just don't have the courage to talk about it anymore. :cry: At any rate, Amelia is moving and kicking and punching so that's the upside to my crappy day. This little brave girl makes me proud to be her mommy.

OK, honey right now i want you to stop and take a deep breath!!! Now i am not saying you have absolutly nothing to worry about, but considering that everything else is fine, and he himself said the rib could have been shadowing it, i am just sure that she is perfect. Man i so hate those ultrasound machines, they scare and worry so many women when they did not need to!!! Too many times i see someone being told that something is wrong, when in fact there was nothing wrong. You just take a deep breath, and you believe in God, he is making this baby absolutly PERFECT!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I'm glad all went well with the IUI, push away all the negative thoughts, just like I always say you can never really prepare yourself no matter how hard for a bfn. So lets not think that way yet.
> 
> MA- so glad everything went well with you and Amelia, we were all praying.
> 
> Lava- Way to go standing up for yourself. Those that have never been where we are have no idea what we are going thru.
> 
> Dwrgi- I totally agree that this is a rough journey and it can take a toll on a marriage. I find that I'm on the edge of crying most of the time so I completely understand.
> 
> Butterfly67- I don't think I have welcomed you here! You will love it
> 
> Skye- Your little one (s) is going to be just fine, I'm praying for you.
> 
> AFM- I went to the re for my scan this morning and have 3 follies on ea side, They still need to grow some more so I take injections tonight and tomorrow night and then go back on Wed. The RE thinks that they I will be ready the trigger by then. The size of them was 15x13 12x7, 13x9 and on the right ovary 13x12 10x8 12x9. I was concerned because my last injections cycle they I had some tht were bigger by this point but the RE was happy with the size and said that by Wed I should have more the same size as opposed to one dominate follicle and several smaller ones. I always leave there a little down, I guess becuase I've been going so long and I'm just tired of going and getting poked and proded. When I got back to the office I needed to order the trigger shot which I forgot to order last week and then another follistim cartridge just to be on the safe side when I called they informed me that my insurance was almost at the limit for fertility with is 5k for my lifetime. I could probably get a follistim cartridge and get the trigger but that would be it. Moving forward any meds would be all out of pocket. The cost of 3 follistim cartridge is $553.00! I called my dh and had a meltdown right on the phone. . We had been considering IVF as you know and I thought that my insurance would cover the meds but now on top of 11k-15k there will be another 2k in meds. My dh said that we would take care of it not to worry we aren't giving up now but it's so hard for me. Thats a lot of money and we may still end up with no baby. I don't know what to do! I'm really praying tht this last IUI will do the trick, I don't know if I will be able to go thru the IVF, emotionaly after 3.5 years I am spent.

Honey i am in exactly the same spot as you are, i had 10K lifetime for meds, and i am out too. This is exactly the dilema we are faced with, do we save up all the money and try IVF, and possibly waste a lot of money, or do we just give up. I am so sorry, does your insurance cover more for the medical side, like me i have 10K for meds, and 10K for the medical end, maybe some will be covered with the medical end, also talk to your doctor maybe they can help, they get donated meds all the time, and there are lots of programs out there that will give you a huge discount if your paying cash. Dont give up hope, but right now what you need to do is think positive, you wont even need the IVF, this IUI is going to work, you have some great follies growing there, hmmmmmm i am thinking twins maybe!!


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I'm glad all went well with the IUI, push away all the negative thoughts, just like I always say you can never really prepare yourself no matter how hard for a bfn. So lets not think that way yet.
> 
> MA- so glad everything went well with you and Amelia, we were all praying.
> 
> Lava- Way to go standing up for yourself. Those that have never been where we are have no idea what we are going thru.
> 
> Dwrgi- I totally agree that this is a rough journey and it can take a toll on a marriage. I find that I'm on the edge of crying most of the time so I completely understand.
> 
> Butterfly67- I don't think I have welcomed you here! You will love it
> 
> Skye- Your little one (s) is going to be just fine, I'm praying for you.
> 
> AFM- I went to the re for my scan this morning and have 3 follies on ea side, They still need to grow some more so I take injections tonight and tomorrow night and then go back on Wed. The RE thinks that they I will be ready the trigger by then. The size of them was 15x13 12x7, 13x9 and on the right ovary 13x12 10x8 12x9. I was concerned because my last injections cycle they I had some tht were bigger by this point but the RE was happy with the size and said that by Wed I should have more the same size as opposed to one dominate follicle and several smaller ones. I always leave there a little down, I guess becuase I've been going so long and I'm just tired of going and getting poked and proded. When I got back to the office I needed to order the trigger shot which I forgot to order last week and then another follistim cartridge just to be on the safe side when I called they informed me that my insurance was almost at the limit for fertility with is 5k for my lifetime. I could probably get a follistim cartridge and get the trigger but that would be it. Moving forward any meds would be all out of pocket. The cost of 3 follistim cartridge is $553.00! I called my dh and had a meltdown right on the phone. . We had been considering IVF as you know and I thought that my insurance would cover the meds but now on top of 11k-15k there will be another 2k in meds. My dh said that we would take care of it not to worry we aren't giving up now but it's so hard for me. Thats a lot of money and we may still end up with no baby. I don't know what to do! I'm really praying tht this last IUI will do the trick, I don't know if I will be able to go thru the IVF, emotionaly after 3.5 years I am spent.

Oh FM, I feel like I'm reading something I would've wrote when you posted this. I feel the same exact way. I feel like everyday I'm not sure what we are going to do. One day I think more IUIs, the next IVF and then the next adoption. And I totally hear what you are saying with the expense of things. I make DH's head spin when I start talking about what insurance will cover and what my follie size is and etc. But you have a lot of follies at a good size. This one just may do the trick and end all your frustration. I really, truly hope so from the bottom of my heart. I got my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank you!!! all for your support. It's really nice to know that I can tell you girls anything and you open your hearts to me. 

I didn't really get to explain my struggle with depression properly last night. I have been dealing with depression since I was 14. It got worse in my 20's. I was put on antidepressants at around 24 years old. I had been on and off meds till I was 30. From age 24-30 my weight just kept going up. And as silly as this sounds, I didn't see it. I made excuses why pants stopped fitting me...like they shrunk in the dryer, scale must be off etc. Met my dh when I was 27...was not on any meds at the time. We got married when I turned 30. In my first year of marriage, I was diagnosed with my mental illness. Bipolar/manic depressive. Before that, I had dealt with my Mom's bipolar. I almost lost her a few times...to attempted suicides. I, like Lava had to call the police and have my Mom taken by them to be evaluated at a mental hospital. I was only 22. Dealing with her illness, I never focused on myself. Little did my Mom and I know that this illness is hereditary. When I got diagnosed the roles reversed and she was taking care of me while my husband was shutting down, thinking he had lost his new wife to this beast of an illness. At that time, he contemplating leaving me. It took me two years to get the right medication combo correct. My Mom and I have been in remission for several years. As for hubby, he still shuts down sometimes but has come to terms with the illness. I suppose that's why we put of trying for a baby. Honestly, I wouldn't have been able to do it back then, I was sooo sick.

Skye..thank you for being so supportive! You are so sweet and meant to tell you also..you and your hubby-gorgeous! I love what you said about the practices in Turkey. Pretty amazing. I also read posts from way back and saw that you can interpret dreams. Can you tell me about when and what you tell the running water? If you don't mind.

Dwrgi...You are so sweet and caring! Thank you for all your kind words.

Missy- I hope your IUI went well. I'm thinking really good thoughts for you.

FM-I also hope your IUI went well and you and Missy can get your bfp's.

Lava- I also hope your IUI went well and wish you a bfp.

Dwrgi- Sorry, I know your hubby's numbers were much better. Did you do an IUI as well, if so I wish you a bfp also.


Twinkle- You are NOT pitiful at ALL. I would have been balling my eyes out, if dh said that to me. I'm very sensitive. I like to think of my LO's in my future.:hugs::hugs:

Hi Lava, Never,Lynnb,Ginger,MA, Happy Auntie, jocr,Onmymind17,baby4mj and anyone else I missed. Sending lot's of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lastly, The biatch, I mean witch got me today! On to another cycle.:wacko:


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I went to the re for my scan this morning and have 3 follies on ea side, They still need to grow some more so I take injections tonight and tomorrow night and then go back on Wed. The RE thinks that they I will be ready the trigger by then. The size of them was 15x13 12x7, 13x9 and on the right ovary 13x12 10x8 12x9. I was concerned because my last injections cycle they I had some tht were bigger by this point but the RE was happy with the size and said that by Wed I should have more the same size as opposed to one dominate follicle and several smaller ones. I always leave there a little down, I guess becuase I've been going so long and I'm just tired of going and getting poked and proded. When I got back to the office I needed to order the trigger shot which I forgot to order last week and then another follistim cartridge just to be on the safe side when I called they informed me that my insurance was almost at the limit for fertility with is 5k for my lifetime. I could probably get a follistim cartridge and get the trigger but that would be it. Moving forward any meds would be all out of pocket. The cost of 3 follistim cartridge is $553.00! I called my dh and had a meltdown right on the phone. . We had been considering IVF as you know and I thought that my insurance would cover the meds but now on top of 11k-15k there will be another 2k in meds. My dh said that we would take care of it not to worry we aren't giving up now but it's so hard for me. Thats a lot of money and we may still end up with no baby. I don't know what to do! I'm really praying tht this last IUI will do the trick, I don't know if I will be able to go thru the IVF, emotionaly after 3.5 years I am spent.
> 
> Honey i am in exactly the same spot as you are, i had 10K lifetime for meds, and i am out too. This is exactly the dilema we are faced with, do we save up all the money and try IVF, and possibly waste a lot of money, or do we just give up. I am so sorry, does your insurance cover more for the medical side, like me i have 10K for meds, and 10K for the medical end, maybe some will be covered with the medical end, also talk to your doctor maybe they can help, they get donated meds all the time, and there are lots of programs out there that will give you a huge discount if your paying cash. Dont give up hope, but right now what you need to do is think positive, you wont even need the IVF, this IUI is going to work, you have some great follies growing there, hmmmmmm i am thinking twins maybe!!Click to expand...

You ladies have me wondering about my insurance coverage now.... All I know is that I have a lifetime limit of 6 IUIs (I know I have IVF coverage but don't know that limit.) But my follistim and ovidrel are covered under my medical coverage, not my prescription coverage, and it never occurred to me that I might have a lifetime $$ limit on my fertility drugs. I'm going to have to look that up so we can make better informed decisions from now on... I mean, if we're even open to the idea of IVF, we might need to move to it sooner rather than later to stay under that cap. Right now we're thinking we'll give IUI 4 tries (we've done two so far) and then reevaluate. There's just so much to consider.... :help:




luvmydoggies said:


> Thank you!!! all for your support. It's really nice to know that I can tell you girls anything and you open your hearts to me.
> 
> I didn't really get to explain my struggle with depression properly last night. I have been dealing with depression since I was 14. It got worse in my 20's. I was put on antidepressants at around 24 years old. I had been on and off meds till I was 30. From age 24-30 my weight just kept going up. And as silly as this sounds, I didn't see it. I made excuses why pants stopped fitting me...like they shrunk in the dryer, scale must be off etc. Met my dh when I was 27...was not on any meds at the time. We got married when I turned 30. In my first year of marriage, I was diagnosed with my mental illness. Bipolar/manic depressive. Before that, I had dealt with my Mom's bipolar. I almost lost her a few times...to attempted suicides. I, like Lava had to call the police and have my Mom taken by them to be evaluated at a mental hospital. I was only 22. Dealing with her illness, I never focused on myself. Little did my Mom and I know that this illness is hereditary. When I got diagnosed the roles reversed and she was taking care of me while my husband was shutting down, thinking he had lost his new wife to this beast of an illness. At that time, he contemplating leaving me. It took me two years to get the right medication combo correct. My Mom and I have been in remission for several years. As for hubby, he still shuts down sometimes but has come to terms with the illness. I suppose that's why we put of trying for a baby. Honestly, I wouldn't have been able to do it back then, I was sooo sick.

The good thing about bipolar, though, is that once you have your meds right (and as long as you stay on them), it's completely manageable. My uncle (by marriage) was diagnosed with bipolar when he was 40... it was really rough for a while, but that was over 20 years ago now and he hasn't had even a hint of relapse since. My SIL also has bipolar, and she's a whole different ball of wax - every two years or so she goes off her meds and usually winds up missing before someone is able to track her down, get her in the hospital and back on her meds again. It's really terrifying for everyone - definitely a disease that affects the entire family. So long story short, I am so sorry you had to go through that but SO glad you got a proper diagnosis and found meds that work. And the positive side of this is that IF your child starts to show symptoms at some point, you and your DH are well-equipped to spot them and get him/her treatment that can make all the difference. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Happy Auntie-
Thank you! You know exactly what I am going through. Yes, Thank God, I'm on a very good combo of meds, which I stay on all the time because I know how I feel when I'm not on them-horrible! I'm so glad that your uncle hasn't relapsed. My Mom and I have not relapsed for quite a while now and we see our psychiatrist every 6 weeks. I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL. My Mom used to get off her meds all the time because she didn't think she needed them. Those were the times I almost lost her. 

After I was diagnosed, she got to see the illness from the other side. We had found a new understanding for each other.

I really appreciate your kindness and understanding. I agree with you, when we have children we will be able to spot it and get treatment.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Baby4MJ said:


> I have a baby gift and congratulations card from a friend from my first pregnancy...I even said to her when she gave it to me that it was much too early for gifts...it was only a matter of a few weeks later and the baby was gone. :cry: I stuffed the gift bag with contents untouched in the corner of my guest room behind a CD rack and haven't so much as looked at it since. Last summer my MIL held up and showed me a little baby dress she wanted to buy while she was here visiting during the summer and we were out shopping together, then she said "Well, I guess I shouldn't buy a dress since you may have a boy"...and I told her that I may not have any, so it would be best not to buy any gifts at all until I am holding a living breathing child of my own. That was only a few months after my 2nd m/c (and little did we know only one month before I found out I was pregnant again, only to have my 3rd m/c), so it was strange I thought that she was being so optimistic (and somewhat insensitive???). One year later with no grandchild yet and my MIL doesn't talk about buying baby gifts anymore. [/COLOR]

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Girls we will all be holding our babies one day. :kiss::kiss:

Rebekah, I'm sorry for what happened at the drs, left u a message on your journal. I hope all comes out well and this would be just a scare but not reality :hugs::hugs:

FM :hugs::hugs: Sorry for the insurance. I thought they had told you that you had some more money in there to cover for half the IVF? What a bad luck. Look don't get yourself worked up with that just yet cause your IUi seems to be coming along perfectly. This may be your month.

All IUI girls Lava, Missy FM hope this is your month I will prey for each of you. Please keep positive :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Onmymind you can never know untill you try and if you don't try you feel bad afterwards. Many woman do get pregnant with their first IVF. The trick is to choose a good decent clinic that would do everything possible to get you pregnant. I know all girls here will get pregnant in the end. It's just a matter of not giving up really. 

Luvy, :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: Aww sweety you have gone through so much. Mental illnesses are in a way harder than to deal with physical conditions cause it effects your dearest and nearest as well so deeply. I'm really great that you finally found the best med combo which is the trick. My cousin had to search for it for years and still sometimes her illness surface. We all get very sad for her. She was such a sweet bubbly girl. And she still is when the medication works for her but her illness kind of restrains her from grasping hard facts of reality sometimes or deal with daily conditions and people other than her close family. So she can never get married or get a job. She just lives in a sheltered life with her dad and her mum. And yet she is so sweet to have around. All this is something I'm sensitive to because of her condition. 

I think both you and your DH is so lucky that you found each other and learned to deal with it. :hugs::hugs:

As for dreams, when you see a good dream that gives you hope and happiness, you tell it to a running water and wish it to come true. I hope you had a nice dream last night :))) It could even be a running tap, or be river etc whatever you have near by. Could also be big water like lake or sea 
:flower:


----------



## lynnb

Ma - So glad you've had your cerclage at last, why the hell can't Drs listen to their patients!! Sending positive thoughts to you & Amelia :flower:

Caroleb73 - Hope the stimming goes well & you have good size eggs

Baby4MJ - Sorry AF arrived, have a margarita for me.

Missyt - Fx'd this IUI works :thumbup:

Gingerbread - Sorry AF showed, but I'm sure your time will come :hugs:

Prayingtogod - So glad your back

Onmymind17 - How is your shoulder?

FM - Good luck this cycle. Sounds like your DH is such as caring man, so glad he's not giving up so don't you give up.:flower:

Deb - How was your appointment? I was thinking of you :hugs:

Skye - No I haven't announced it yet, only my mum, dh's mum & my sister know & it's going to stay that way until after I come back from my holiday, I'll be 14 weeks then. How are you feeling, how did the scan go yesterday & have you told anyone yet?

Jocr - Glad your feeling better after lap, hoping that you get BFP in the next 4 months & wont need IVF.

mpepe32 - Welcome back.

mjbutterflies - Hi & welcome.

Lava - Fx'd crossed for you this cycle.

Nikki - Did you get +OPK? 

Luvmydoggies - So sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Dwrgi - Good luck with :sex:

Neversaynever - So glad you got smiley face, now get on with :sex::haha:

HA -Sorry AF showed but so glad you meds are working & that you're feeling better :hugs: So with you on cleaning to mums standards:dohh:, hope you have a good time with your parents, how long are they visiting for?

Twinkle - :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

AFM - I had a great long weekend away the DH in Devon, it was so relaxing & just what I needed. No more spotting & have gotten further with this pregnancy than I did with the last one so just need to get past 9+4 which is when I mc'd the first time & I'll feel much better.

Sending you all :hugs: & :dust:, & hoping for more BFPs soon


----------



## skye2010

Lynbb I'm keeping it all under wraps as well except a few close friends. Sounds great you had a nice looong weekend in Devon. I still haven't seen Devon which is silly cause I heard they have wicked scones. And fish and chips also is nice no? Although all the English Cod seems an endangered species now with over fishing so I decided to keep away from that for a while. 

Ginger I'm sorry somehow I missed that you had your AF. I'm so sorry. It must be when I was going all loopy. How are you hon? What did you decide to do now? Are you on a mini break? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Luvy can you have bipolar at a young age as well if it is inherited? I heard that some kids may have bipolar but I don't know if that is the inherited one. When did you find out about yours? Luckily Bipolar is a well researched and well known illness that is managable.

(sorry when I posted earlier on I realised I didn't read half the posts than I added some more there and cross posted with LynB and Luvy which all went a bit weird.)


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> Lynbb I'm keeping it all under wraps as well except a few close friends. Sounds great you had a nice looong weekend in Devon. I still haven't seen Devon which is silly cause I heard they have wicked scones. And fish and chips also is nice no? Although all the English Cod seems an endangered species now with over fishing so I decided to keep away from that for a while.

No sure about the scones, have been to Devon a few times now & still haven't managed to have a cream tea, but the fish & chip are fab. The fresh seafood is wonderful too depending on where you eat, it's so nice to know that what you're eating was caught that day.


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I'm glad all went well with the IUI, push away all the negative thoughts, just like I always say you can never really prepare yourself no matter how hard for a bfn. So lets not think that way yet.
> 
> MA- so glad everything went well with you and Amelia, we were all praying.
> 
> Lava- Way to go standing up for yourself. Those that have never been where we are have no idea what we are going thru.
> 
> Dwrgi- I totally agree that this is a rough journey and it can take a toll on a marriage. I find that I'm on the edge of crying most of the time so I completely understand.
> 
> Butterfly67- I don't think I have welcomed you here! You will love it
> 
> Skye- Your little one (s) is going to be just fine, I'm praying for you.
> 
> AFM- I went to the re for my scan this morning and have 3 follies on ea side, They still need to grow some more so I take injections tonight and tomorrow night and then go back on Wed. The RE thinks that they I will be ready the trigger by then. The size of them was 15x13 12x7, 13x9 and on the right ovary 13x12 10x8 12x9. I was concerned because my last injections cycle they I had some tht were bigger by this point but the RE was happy with the size and said that by Wed I should have more the same size as opposed to one dominate follicle and several smaller ones. I always leave there a little down, I guess becuase I've been going so long and I'm just tired of going and getting poked and proded. When I got back to the office I needed to order the trigger shot which I forgot to order last week and then another follistim cartridge just to be on the safe side when I called they informed me that my insurance was almost at the limit for fertility with is 5k for my lifetime. I could probably get a follistim cartridge and get the trigger but that would be it. Moving forward any meds would be all out of pocket. The cost of 3 follistim cartridge is $553.00! I called my dh and had a meltdown right on the phone. . We had been considering IVF as you know and I thought that my insurance would cover the meds but now on top of 11k-15k there will be another 2k in meds. My dh said that we would take care of it not to worry we aren't giving up now but it's so hard for me. Thats a lot of money and we may still end up with no baby. I don't know what to do! I'm really praying tht this last IUI will do the trick, I don't know if I will be able to go thru the IVF, emotionaly after 3.5 years I am spent.

Hello FM! So glad to read your post-I wondered how you were! Big :hugs::hugs: to you! 

Reading your post made me feel such empathy for you, as that is exactly how I feel. The longer the time goes, the harder it becomes, and I am so tearful, and so fractious all the time. It really doesn't help I know, but I can't help it. I spoke to my mother on the phone last night (you wouldn't put 'tact' and 'my mother' in the same sentence) and she was going on about my cousin's beautiful baby, and comparing it to next door's equally beautiful baby and I wanted to scream. I thought she was being so insensitive, as she knows what I'm going through, but she has no awareness, whatsoever. In the end, I just thought about what I'd have for my tea and let her ramble on, but it was so hard to bite my tongue. People have no idea how hard this experience is, and I'm sure that you are like me, in that you have really good days (positive thinking-it WILL happen) and really bad days (it'll never happen, it's all hopeless). It is a complete rollercoaster. 

I think it is brilliant that you have so many follicles, and, of course, they will continue to grow by tomorrow, so things are pretty hopeful, surely?? I am thinking of you, and keeping all fingers and toes crossed that this will be YOUR month!! 

I couldn't get my head around IVF-it is exactly as you say, I am 'spent' from all this business, so I think a break to recover oneself is a good idea-but I'm certain that this won't be needed, as this will be your month hunny!!

Good luck and let's hope for lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust:!
x:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Thank you!!! all for your support. It's really nice to know that I can tell you girls anything and you open your hearts to me.
> 
> I didn't really get to explain my struggle with depression properly last night. I have been dealing with depression since I was 14. It got worse in my 20's. I was put on antidepressants at around 24 years old. I had been on and off meds till I was 30. From age 24-30 my weight just kept going up. And as silly as this sounds, I didn't see it. I made excuses why pants stopped fitting me...like they shrunk in the dryer, scale must be off etc. Met my dh when I was 27...was not on any meds at the time. We got married when I turned 30. In my first year of marriage, I was diagnosed with my mental illness. Bipolar/manic depressive. Before that, I had dealt with my Mom's bipolar. I almost lost her a few times...to attempted suicides. I, like Lava had to call the police and have my Mom taken by them to be evaluated at a mental hospital. I was only 22. Dealing with her illness, I never focused on myself. Little did my Mom and I know that this illness is hereditary. When I got diagnosed the roles reversed and she was taking care of me while my husband was shutting down, thinking he had lost his new wife to this beast of an illness. At that time, he contemplating leaving me. It took me two years to get the right medication combo correct. My Mom and I have been in remission for several years. As for hubby, he still shuts down sometimes but has come to terms with the illness. I suppose that's why we put of trying for a baby. Honestly, I wouldn't have been able to do it back then, I was sooo sick.
> 
> Skye..thank you for being so supportive! You are so sweet and meant to tell you also..you and your hubby-gorgeous! I love what you said about the practices in Turkey. Pretty amazing. I also read posts from way back and saw that you can interpret dreams. Can you tell me about when and what you tell the running water? If you don't mind.
> 
> Dwrgi...You are so sweet and caring! Thank you for all your kind words.
> 
> Missy- I hope your IUI went well. I'm thinking really good thoughts for you.
> 
> FM-I also hope your IUI went well and you and Missy can get your bfp's.
> 
> Lava- I also hope your IUI went well and wish you a bfp.
> 
> Dwrgi- Sorry, I know your hubby's numbers were much better. Did you do an IUI as well, if so I wish you a bfp also.
> 
> 
> Twinkle- You are NOT pitiful at ALL. I would have been balling my eyes out, if dh said that to me. I'm very sensitive. I like to think of my LO's in my future.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Lava, Never,Lynnb,Ginger,MA, Happy Auntie, jocr,Onmymind17,baby4mj and anyone else I missed. Sending lot's of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lastly, The biatch, I mean witch got me today! On to another cycle.:wacko:

Hello Luv! :flower::flower:

So glad that you felt able to write about your struggle with depression-it sounds really awful, and I am sending you huge hugs (not that they will make you feel better, but you never know!). It is such a pity that the medical experts didn't monitor you more closely, considering your mother's illness, but that is all hindsight. At least you are now on the right meds that suit you, and can keep control of the bipolar. 

You sooooooo deserve your :bfp:-what a vile hag the evil bitch witch is. Positive thinking for this cycle though Luv-it WILL happen and I am certain it will be sooner rather than later!
Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
A
P.S. No IUI, they were just checking the OH's SA to see if there had been any improvements. We did the deed last night, as I think I'm ovulating today, and actually enjoyed it as I was 'in the moment' rather than thinking of the little sods spermy:) swimming towards my egg! Sorry, TMI!! 
xxxx


----------



## lavalux

I'm so sorry to post about just myself right now, especially since we've been talking about heavier, more serious issues on the board over the last couple days, but I've been temping & my temperature just dropped below the baseline again this cycle. It went up a day after my IUI, but now has fallen. I know temps stay elevated b/c of progesterone when you are pregnant so this must mean my IUI was a bust. I have an appt to check my progesterone on Fri, but won't that be too late? I just feel gutted this morning. This TTC rollercoaster is so cruel. After I ovulate I only have a few precious days when I feel hopeful & then I come crashing down while I wait for my period. I have no insurance, can't afford IVF, & a diagnosis of deceased ovarian reserve so not much time left. I am surrounded by mothers walking around with their baby strollers in my neighborhood. I'm not sure how much longer I can do this!


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> I'm so sorry to post about just myself right now, especially since we've been talking about heavier, more serious issues on the board over the last couple days, but I've been temping & my temperature just dropped below the baseline again this cycle. It went up a day after my IUI, but now has fallen. I know temps stay elevated b/c of progesterone when you are pregnant so this must mean my IUI was a bust. I have an appt to check my progesterone on Fri, but won't that be too late? I just feel gutted this morning. This TTC rollercoaster is so cruel. After I ovulate I only have a few precious days when I feel hopeful & then I come crashing down while I wait for my period. I have no insurance, can't afford IVF, & a diagnosis of deceased ovarian reserve so not much time left. I am surrounded by mothers walking around with their baby strollers in my neighborhood. I'm not sure how much longer I can do this!

Hello Lava, just thought I'd send you a :flower:!
I'm sorry to hear this-I can't answer scientifically on this, but is it worth giving your fertility nurse a ring and seeing if they can check the progesterone before Friday? At least then your mind will be at rest.

Try not to get too despondent hun, it will happen to you, I am sure of it. Everybody's body is different and I always have the view that, until the evil hag arrives, I'm still in it, so try and stay positive. Yes, you are right, there are pregnant babies and strollers everywhere-they have been sent to test us, and we will come out of this stronger! I am sure you will be holding your own bundle of joy before very long. Have hope and try not to worry too much until you have a definite BFN.

Thinking of you, and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:
A
xxx
:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dwrgi said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to post about just myself right now, especially since we've been talking about heavier, more serious issues on the board over the last couple days, but I've been temping & my temperature just dropped below the baseline again this cycle. It went up a day after my IUI, but now has fallen. I know temps stay elevated b/c of progesterone when you are pregnant so this must mean my IUI was a bust. I have an appt to check my progesterone on Fri, but won't that be too late? I just feel gutted this morning. This TTC rollercoaster is so cruel. After I ovulate I only have a few precious days when I feel hopeful & then I come crashing down while I wait for my period. I have no insurance, can't afford IVF, & a diagnosis of deceased ovarian reserve so not much time left. I am surrounded by mothers walking around with their baby strollers in my neighborhood. I'm not sure how much longer I can do this!
> 
> Hello Lava, just thought I'd send you a :flower:!
> I'm sorry to hear this-I can't answer scientifically on this, but is it worth giving your fertility nurse a ring and seeing if they can check the progesterone before Friday? At least then your mind will be at rest.
> 
> Try not to get too despondent hun, it will happen to you, I am sure of it. Everybody's body is different and I always have the view that, until the evil hag arrives, I'm still in it, so try and stay positive. Yes, you are right, there are pregnant babies and strollers everywhere-they have been sent to test us, and we will come out of this stronger! I am sure you will be holding your own bundle of joy before very long. Have hope and try not to worry too much until you have a definite BFN.
> 
> Thinking of you, and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> A
> xxx
> :flower::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Pregnant bellies and babies everywhere I meant to write. Doh! :dohh:


----------



## lynnb

lavalux said:


> I'm so sorry to post about just myself right now, especially since we've been talking about heavier, more serious issues on the board over the last couple days, but I've been temping & my temperature just dropped below the baseline again this cycle. It went up a day after my IUI, but now has fallen. I know temps stay elevated b/c of progesterone when you are pregnant so this must mean my IUI was a bust. I have an appt to check my progesterone on Fri, but won't that be too late? I just feel gutted this morning. This TTC rollercoaster is so cruel. After I ovulate I only have a few precious days when I feel hopeful & then I come crashing down while I wait for my period. I have no insurance, can't afford IVF, & a diagnosis of deceased ovarian reserve so not much time left. I am surrounded by mothers walking around with their baby strollers in my neighborhood. I'm not sure how much longer I can do this!


You're not out yet & as Dwrgi suggested it's worth call to see if they can check your progestertone earlier. Also have you thought of trying DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone), I think it's available in health food stores in the US, it's supposed to help with decreased ovarian reserve. The trial report I've read is about DHEA & women doing IVF but maybe it's worth a try, have attached the link so you can have a read yourselfhttps://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2006/09/22/humrep.del254.full.pdf

Keep positive hun, your time will come & when it does you'll make a wonderful mother.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Thank you for that reminder that I should focus on this cycle. This cycle I am taking the follistim injections and ganarellix injection. You are right they are trying to keep one or two follicles from maturing before the others, I guess I didn't look at this as a positive, I thought I wasn't having good response, thanks to you all I know that this is a good thing. I just had a melt down about the insurance yesterday, I feel like I'm on the edge of tears most of the time. I guess it's all the meds. My mom once told me that once you become pg with your child you never stop praying for them again. I guess she's right, keep praying for your little one. I know it's hard not to worry, we are all praying for you too.

Onmymind- Thank you so much for rooting for me, I have good days and bad days of course. Twins would be great as I would be totally done. Of course I will be thrilled with one happy and healthy little one.

Missyt- Hun don't you give up on your IUI, I know your thinking "weren't you just freaking out yesterday?" and yes I was but now I'm in a better place. Your time is coming too and I'm rooting for you like crazy!!!!!

HA- 5k is my max for anything fertility related. It never covered any of the procedures anyway. Had I know then I probably would have considered moving to IVF sooner just to make sure the meds were covered but I know this must be happening for a reason. My insurance doens't cover any IUI's or IVF so that will all be out of pocket for us. Make sure you double check with your insurance so that you won't be suprised.

Dwrgi- I'm sorry your Mom was a little insensetive but I'll bet she didn't even realize that's what she was doing, if people have never been thru it they have no clue that talking about babies and asking when you are going to have one is like stabbing us in the stomach. I know I've learned that I will never ask anyone when they are planning on having kids. Now when someone ask me I just say when it's my time it will happen. 

Lavalux-:hugs::hugs: I wish I know what to say, but I do agree that you should call you dr. Don't give up!!!

AFM- I'm in a better place today, I had my cry and now I'm ready for this cycle. Thank you all for your words of encouragement, it helped more that you will know. One more day of injections and then back for another scan. I hope these follies are all nice and plum and ready for release. Maybe not all 6 of them but enought to give me a baby or two! :happydance:


----------



## missyt

Luvvie, thanks for sharing your story with us. I think a lot more people than we know suffer from depression. No on can truly understand how someone feels unless you are living their life. Although, the best thing about this site is that so many of us share the same struggle. When I hear many of the stories on here I cry because I know the gut wrenching feeling you all feel. It is good you waited to TTC because you want to be mentally healthy when you have your baby. Don't feel guilty about that. I wish there was some way we could change biology and science where us women would be in our prime fertile time in our 30's. People are living longer so why can't we just evolve? I love that you were open and trust us with your story. I also love that no one judges here. What wonderful mothers we will all be.

Twinkle, I would feel the same way. I have noticed that I read into so much now that I never did before. It seems like everything revolves around having a baby. Don't be hard on DH because men don't think like us. It sounds like he was really sorry and I'm sure he felt so bad.

Lava, you have been through so much. Please hang in there and don't get too discouraged by the temperature drop. It could be nothing. I know how you feel about not being able to take it anymore. There are days where I just don't want to get out of bed because of all the disapointment. The only thing that makes me feel better is doing something I enjoy to take my mind off of things. If you don't distract yourself, you will drive yourself crazy. I think its a good idea to see if you can get in before Friday for the proestrogen check but please go easy on yourself.

Dwrgi, I really don't get friends and family sometimes. I think its the people that had children so easily that make the stupid comments. Luckily I haven't heard a dumb comment in a few weeks but next time I think I'm just going to blow up on someone. I just don't talk about it with hardly anyone anymore. The only people I talk to about TTC is the people that have struggled themselves. I could just kick people sometimes.

AFM, I had my IUI yesterday. The good news is that DH's postwash count went from 3 mill to 12 mill. That is such an improvement. The doc had a hard time finding the right spot in my cervix so it took a while and it was the most uncomfortable IUI I had by far. I was crampy after and I'm still pretty crampy today. I'm got getting my hopes up though. DH and I decided to take a break the rest of the summer if this one doesn't work. I think the plan is to BD every other day but no OPK, no temping and no HPT for the rest of the summer. We are going to have fun, go on vacation, and do other exciting things.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> I'm so sorry to post about just myself right now, especially since we've been talking about heavier, more serious issues on the board over the last couple days, but I've been temping & my temperature just dropped below the baseline again this cycle. It went up a day after my IUI, but now has fallen. I know temps stay elevated b/c of progesterone when you are pregnant so this must mean my IUI was a bust. I have an appt to check my progesterone on Fri, but won't that be too late? I just feel gutted this morning. This TTC rollercoaster is so cruel. After I ovulate I only have a few precious days when I feel hopeful & then I come crashing down while I wait for my period. I have no insurance, can't afford IVF, & a diagnosis of deceased ovarian reserve so not much time left. I am surrounded by mothers walking around with their baby strollers in my neighborhood. I'm not sure how much longer I can do this!

First of all, :hugs::hugs:. Never apologize for posting about yourself and ttc here - that is why we're all here. The other conversations just help us get to know each other better in between OPKs and HPTs. :hugs::hugs:

I know nothing about temping, so I can't offer any specific help. But yes, if you're concerned, call your clinic. Your nurse should be able to answer any questions about temping that you have. I understand that even slight changes in how you slept last night can affect your temp, so there could be another explanation behind a dip. And your clinic should also be able to check your progesterone any time you want them to.

TTC is incredibly hard, but you're not alone. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, ladies, for the encouragement. I just left a VM for my nurse to see if I can get in for my progesterone test early. I will ask about the DHEA and research it a bit more, but if it will help and not hurt, I'm game to try anything to buy myself more time. 

Missyt,
That is great news about the sperm count! I'm keeping everything Xed for you! I am about where you are ... if this cycle doesn't work out, I will likely do one more IUI in June, but then stop all the OPKs, temping, etc. over the Summer and try to relax and enjoy myself. I want to have a glass of wine or a margarita. Go to the beach. I've felt so bloated lately that I really want to try to lose a few pounds through exercise. Right now, I've just been doing yoga and walking around the neighborhood, but I want to add in aerobics & weights too. Most importantly, I feel like half of my conversation with DH is about TTCing and it's driving him a little nuts I can tell. :)

Lots of love to everyone. Luvie, FM, Ginger, HA, Skye, LynnB, Carole, Never, Dwgri, Twinkle, Onmymind, Baby4MJ, Butterfly & all the other newbies!


----------



## lavalux

HA,
Did I read that right that the old hag got you? I'm sorry, hun! I just hate it for all of us when AF shows her ugly mug! Periods suck anyway without having the disappointment thrown in! Are you still on a break from meds/treatment until later this Summer?

Jocr,
Missed you on my shout out!!! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> HA,
> Did I read that right that the old hag got you? I'm sorry, hun! I just hate it for all of us when AF shows her ugly mug! Periods suck anyway without having the disappointment thrown in! Are you still on a break from meds/treatment until later this Summer?

Yeah she did, but for the first time in two years I really didn't care. I knew I she would come because we had deliberately avoided sex during my fertile window, I just didn't know _when _ she would come because I hadn't used OPKs or even checked my calendar at all. It was pretty amazing (and incredibly healing) to not be upset about it.

We decided to take one more month off. We'll start back on meds/IUI in late June, whenever AF comes (no OPKs or anything again this month!). In trying to decide whether to go at it this month or take one more month off, my counselor gave me some great advice. She said I had to weigh which decision felt worse - waiting one more month, or the possibility of a BFN - and there's my answer. DH and I decided that it was better to wait one more month (to give me a full month on the wellbutrin) before facing the possibility of a BFN. 

As for my concerns over waiting (this month makes it a 3-month break), I have been thoroughly reassured by my clinic and my counselor (who used to be an IVF nurse before going back to school for counseling, and now specializes in infertility counseling) that it's ok. Everyone advises me not to take a year off, but three months is ok - apparently the line is somewhere in between! So I am choosing to believe them and not worry about it. And my counselor said one of her jobs is making sure we address that decision every month so that we don't let indecision become our decision, so we don't just slide into stopping ttc altogether without really examining it. So I know she'll keep us on track.

The other fantastic thing my counselor did was advise me not only to put away the OPKs but even encourage us to use condoms during the break. It's totally counterintuitive, but without them there is NO WAY to turn off that tiny part of the brain that is going to hold out the tiniest bit of hope that maybe this month is the month it works - and as long as that tiny bit of hope is there, the anticipation and then the disappointment will also be there. The only way to really and truly give yourself a break is to quiet that part of the brain by removing the possibility of pregnancy. And she was completely right. (Except that I hate using condoms - that's one thing ttc has taught me! :haha: So we just avoided sex for about 10 days in the middle of my cycle instead.)


----------



## onmymind17

lynnb said:


> Ma - So glad you've had your cerclage at last, why the hell can't Drs listen to their patients!! Sending positive thoughts to you & Amelia :flower:
> 
> Caroleb73 - Hope the stimming goes well & you have good size eggs
> 
> Baby4MJ - Sorry AF arrived, have a margarita for me.
> 
> Missyt - Fx'd this IUI works :thumbup:
> 
> Gingerbread - Sorry AF showed, but I'm sure your time will come :hugs:
> 
> Prayingtogod - So glad your back
> 
> Onmymind17 - How is your shoulder?
> 
> FM - Good luck this cycle. Sounds like your DH is such as caring man, so glad he's not giving up so don't you give up.:flower:
> 
> Deb - How was your appointment? I was thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Skye - No I haven't announced it yet, only my mum, dh's mum & my sister know & it's going to stay that way until after I come back from my holiday, I'll be 14 weeks then. How are you feeling, how did the scan go yesterday & have you told anyone yet?
> 
> Jocr - Glad your feeling better after lap, hoping that you get BFP in the next 4 months & wont need IVF.
> 
> mpepe32 - Welcome back.
> 
> mjbutterflies - Hi & welcome.
> 
> Lava - Fx'd crossed for you this cycle.
> 
> Nikki - Did you get +OPK?
> 
> Luvmydoggies - So sorry the witch got you :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi - Good luck with :sex:
> 
> Neversaynever - So glad you got smiley face, now get on with :sex::haha:
> 
> HA -Sorry AF showed but so glad you meds are working & that you're feeling better :hugs: So with you on cleaning to mums standards:dohh:, hope you have a good time with your parents, how long are they visiting for?
> 
> Twinkle - :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> AFM - I had a great long weekend away the DH in Devon, it was so relaxing & just what I needed. No more spotting & have gotten further with this pregnancy than I did with the last one so just need to get past 9+4 which is when I mc'd the first time & I'll feel much better.
> 
> Sending you all :hugs: & :dust:, & hoping for more BFPs soon

My shoulder is still sore but improving, thanks so much for asking. I am going tonight for accupuncture for fertility, i actually thought about cancelling it, i am trying to just put all that behind me for a bit, but thought well what the heck, maybe it will help my shoulder at least lol. Sending you all kinds of sticky dust!! This one is going to be just fine, i know it!!


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> Thank you!!! all for your support. It's really nice to know that I can tell you girls anything and you open your hearts to me.
> 
> I didn't really get to explain my struggle with depression properly last night. I have been dealing with depression since I was 14. It got worse in my 20's. I was put on antidepressants at around 24 years old. I had been on and off meds till I was 30. From age 24-30 my weight just kept going up. And as silly as this sounds, I didn't see it. I made excuses why pants stopped fitting me...like they shrunk in the dryer, scale must be off etc. Met my dh when I was 27...was not on any meds at the time. We got married when I turned 30. In my first year of marriage, I was diagnosed with my mental illness. Bipolar/manic depressive. Before that, I had dealt with my Mom's bipolar. I almost lost her a few times...to attempted suicides. I, like Lava had to call the police and have my Mom taken by them to be evaluated at a mental hospital. I was only 22. Dealing with her illness, I never focused on myself. Little did my Mom and I know that this illness is hereditary. When I got diagnosed the roles reversed and she was taking care of me while my husband was shutting down, thinking he had lost his new wife to this beast of an illness. At that time, he contemplating leaving me. It took me two years to get the right medication combo correct. My Mom and I have been in remission for several years. As for hubby, he still shuts down sometimes but has come to terms with the illness. I suppose that's why we put of trying for a baby. Honestly, I wouldn't have been able to do it back then, I was sooo sick.
> 
> Skye..thank you for being so supportive! You are so sweet and meant to tell you also..you and your hubby-gorgeous! I love what you said about the practices in Turkey. Pretty amazing. I also read posts from way back and saw that you can interpret dreams. Can you tell me about when and what you tell the running water? If you don't mind.
> 
> Dwrgi...You are so sweet and caring! Thank you for all your kind words.
> 
> Missy- I hope your IUI went well. I'm thinking really good thoughts for you.
> 
> FM-I also hope your IUI went well and you and Missy can get your bfp's.
> 
> Lava- I also hope your IUI went well and wish you a bfp.
> 
> Dwrgi- Sorry, I know your hubby's numbers were much better. Did you do an IUI as well, if so I wish you a bfp also.
> 
> 
> Twinkle- You are NOT pitiful at ALL. I would have been balling my eyes out, if dh said that to me. I'm very sensitive. I like to think of my LO's in my future.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Lava, Never,Lynnb,Ginger,MA, Happy Auntie, jocr,Onmymind17,baby4mj and anyone else I missed. Sending lot's of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lastly, The biatch, I mean witch got me today! On to another cycle.:wacko:

I am so sorry that you and your mom have to struggle with that disease, i was at one point in my 20's suicidal, i really did not care if i lived or died, i have since gotten myself out of those horrible times, for the most part now i am very happy and upbeat, but every once in a while it creeps back. Mine is not near as bad as what you have to deal with, for me its mostly when stress builds up a lot, and the sun is not out, i know that probably sounds silly, but really if i dont see the sun for a long time i get very tired and depressed. I wish you well, and pray that you and your mom live happy and very healthy lives.


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to say big hugs to everyone - everyone has their own struggles and you are all so strong that you amaze me - I'm not good at remembering names, I remember the pictures more but to everyone who has posted :hugs: and :dust:

AFM I'm flying back to the UK tonight (ash permitting) and looking forward to the end of the TWW!
xx


----------



## onmymind17

You ladies have me wondering about my insurance coverage now.... All I know is that I have a lifetime limit of 6 IUIs (I know I have IVF coverage but don't know that limit.) But my follistim and ovidrel are covered under my medical coverage, not my prescription coverage, and it never occurred to me that I might have a lifetime $$ limit on my fertility drugs. I'm going to have to look that up so we can make better informed decisions from now on... I mean, if we're even open to the idea of IVF, we might need to move to it sooner rather than later to stay under that cap. Right now we're thinking we'll give IUI 4 tries (we've done two so far) and then reevaluate. There's just so much to consider.... :help:

My insurance says i have a lifetime of 6 IVF's, but then they say you only have 10K in insurance, well i was watching how much i had, i never realized that they had a seperate limit on meds, until one time i did an IUI and ran out!! I would definatly check your insurance, if i could go back i would have skipped the IUI's and gone for the IVF. I also did not know that with my insurance, they pay a certain price to "In Network" doctors, so where IVF would have cost 10K if i paid, the insurance will only pay them 2K for the procedure, and i would only have had to pay $200 or 10% and only that 2K would have come off of my 10K i was allowed. If i would have known that before i could have done several IVF cycles rather than a bunch of IUI cycles. Just something for you to consider too.


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> My shoulder is still sore but improving, thanks so much for asking. I am going tonight for accupuncture for fertility, i actually thought about cancelling it, i am trying to just put all that behind me for a bit, but thought well what the heck, maybe it will help my shoulder at least lol. Sending you all kinds of sticky dust!! This one is going to be just fine, i know it!!

Don't skip acupuncture! I have been having horrible stomach pains for about a week...couldn't eat so much as a handful of raisins or drink a glass of water without feeling sick. I had a fertility acupuncture appointment last night after work and I almost canceled because I was feeling soooooo ill. But I hung on through the rest of the afternoon, and when I got to my appointment I told my acupuncturist about my tummy problems. He said he was going to focus on treating me for that instead of fertility that day because nothing else will work if I can't eat anything. After an hour, I was feeling a bit better, and then by this morning I was back to normal (well, as normal as I can be anyway :wacko:...LOL). I even had eggs for breakfast and I'm hungry for lunch for the 1st time in a week. So I bet you if you tell your acupuncturist about your shoulder, you'll be feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> I'm so sorry to post about just myself right now, especially since we've been talking about heavier, more serious issues on the board over the last couple days, but I've been temping & my temperature just dropped below the baseline again this cycle. It went up a day after my IUI, but now has fallen. I know temps stay elevated b/c of progesterone when you are pregnant so this must mean my IUI was a bust. I have an appt to check my progesterone on Fri, but won't that be too late? I just feel gutted this morning. This TTC rollercoaster is so cruel. After I ovulate I only have a few precious days when I feel hopeful & then I come crashing down while I wait for my period. I have no insurance, can't afford IVF, & a diagnosis of deceased ovarian reserve so not much time left. I am surrounded by mothers walking around with their baby strollers in my neighborhood. I'm not sure how much longer I can do this!

We are all here for you, but please dont give up hope, how many dpo are you right now? I used to temp, and whenver i did my IUI's the temps were nuts, thats becasue the meds make them all wonky. DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!!! None of us are, and i tell you the one time i was so certain that the IUI did not work, i got a bfp a week later. If they are doing the progesterone test on friday, my guess is you probably just O'd and yes your temp will drop right when you O, the progesterone does not start making your temps go up until after you O, thats when the progesterone takes over. I am sending you allllllll kinds of :dust::dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> My shoulder is still sore but improving, thanks so much for asking. I am going tonight for accupuncture for fertility, i actually thought about cancelling it, i am trying to just put all that behind me for a bit, but thought well what the heck, maybe it will help my shoulder at least lol. Sending you all kinds of sticky dust!! This one is going to be just fine, i know it!!
> 
> Don't skip acupuncture! I have been having horrible stomach pains for about a week...couldn't eat so much as a handful of raisins or drink a glass of water without feeling sick. I had a fertility acupuncture appointment last night after work and I almost canceled because I was feeling soooooo ill. But I hung on through the rest of the afternoon, and when I got to my appointment I told my acupuncturist about my tummy problems. He said he was going to focus on treating me for that instead of fertility that day because nothing else will work if I can't eat anything. After an hour, I was feeling a bit better, and then by this morning I was back to normal (well, as normal as I can be anyway :wacko:...LOL). I even had eggs for breakfast and I'm hungry for lunch for the 1st time in a week. So I bet you if you tell your acupuncturist about your shoulder, you'll be feeling better. :thumbup:Click to expand...

No i will definatly go, more for my shoulder than fertility, i am really in need of getting my shoulder fixed, i am not sleeping well because i keep waking up in pain, so yep off to the accupuncture guy today. I am glad your feeling so much better, and yummmm eggs sound so good right now lol.


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> You ladies have me wondering about my insurance coverage now.... All I know is that I have a lifetime limit of 6 IUIs (I know I have IVF coverage but don't know that limit.) But my follistim and ovidrel are covered under my medical coverage, not my prescription coverage, and it never occurred to me that I might have a lifetime $$ limit on my fertility drugs. I'm going to have to look that up so we can make better informed decisions from now on... I mean, if we're even open to the idea of IVF, we might need to move to it sooner rather than later to stay under that cap. Right now we're thinking we'll give IUI 4 tries (we've done two so far) and then reevaluate. There's just so much to consider.... :help:
> 
> My insurance says i have a lifetime of 6 IVF's, but then they say you only have 10K in insurance, well i was watching how much i had, i never realized that they had a seperate limit on meds, until one time i did an IUI and ran out!! I would definatly check your insurance, if i could go back i would have skipped the IUI's and gone for the IVF. I also did not know that with my insurance, they pay a certain price to "In Network" doctors, so where IVF would have cost 10K if i paid, the insurance will only pay them 2K for the procedure, and i would only have had to pay $200 or 10% and only that 2K would have come off of my 10K i was allowed. If i would have known that before i could have done several IVF cycles rather than a bunch of IUI cycles. Just something for you to consider too.

Thanks for the tips. I will definitely call and talk to someone about any dollar limits that might apply in addition to the cycle limits I have. And it's funny we're talking about this now - I just got a letter in today's mail that they're now requiring precertification for injectables - just one more hoop for me to jump through each month. :wacko: I truly am grateful to have any insurance coverage for this at all, but it certainly complicates and adds a layer of hassle to the whole process. :dohh:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies have me wondering about my insurance coverage now.... All I know is that I have a lifetime limit of 6 IUIs (I know I have IVF coverage but don't know that limit.) But my follistim and ovidrel are covered under my medical coverage, not my prescription coverage, and it never occurred to me that I might have a lifetime $$ limit on my fertility drugs. I'm going to have to look that up so we can make better informed decisions from now on... I mean, if we're even open to the idea of IVF, we might need to move to it sooner rather than later to stay under that cap. Right now we're thinking we'll give IUI 4 tries (we've done two so far) and then reevaluate. There's just so much to consider.... :help:
> 
> My insurance says i have a lifetime of 6 IVF's, but then they say you only have 10K in insurance, well i was watching how much i had, i never realized that they had a seperate limit on meds, until one time i did an IUI and ran out!! I would definatly check your insurance, if i could go back i would have skipped the IUI's and gone for the IVF. I also did not know that with my insurance, they pay a certain price to "In Network" doctors, so where IVF would have cost 10K if i paid, the insurance will only pay them 2K for the procedure, and i would only have had to pay $200 or 10% and only that 2K would have come off of my 10K i was allowed. If i would have known that before i could have done several IVF cycles rather than a bunch of IUI cycles. Just something for you to consider too.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I will definitely call and talk to someone about any dollar limits that might apply in addition to the cycle limits I have. And it's funny we're talking about this now - I just got a letter in today's mail that they're now requiring precertification for injectables - just one more hoop for me to jump through each month. :wacko: I truly am grateful to have any insurance coverage for this at all, but it certainly complicates and adds a layer of hassle to the whole process. :dohh:Click to expand...

Ugh, i so hate the hassles of trying to do this, as if infertility is not bad enough they make you feel like your doing something wrong by trying to have a child. It frustrates me that this is not covered completly, i mean everybody deserves to have a chance at having a child, and yet we pay for all these women who pop one out left and right and are on welfare :nope: Good luck, i hope you find out all the information you need, and that everything works out for you guys.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank you for all the love & support all of you have shown me. It means so much! I know that one day like Skye saidwe will all be holding a baby in our arms. 

SKYE- Im so sorry to hear about your cousin. It is a very tough illness to diagnose and treat. Medications have come a long way, but many of them still have severe side effects. Finding the right combination is another frustrating part of dealing with the illness. What one combination works for one person, doesnt mean it works for another. It is such a delicate balance. Im glad that your cousin has the love and support of you and your family. My meds still have to be tweaked here and there to keep the illness manageable for me. I am also very sensitive to the subject of mental illness. I am very lucky that dh and I were able to work through it. We were also able to build a strong bond because of it. Thank you for telling me about the water and dreams. I have not had a good dream yet but now I know what to do when I have one! About your question if a child can have bipolar at a young age? Im not sure. My dr. did tell me that it can be caused by a child experiencing a traumatic event. Then it can manifest itself as a young adult, usually in their early 20s. xxxx

DWRGI- Your hug you sent me did make me feel better! Im also sending hugs your way! Yes, it is sad that so many drs. mis diagnosed me for so long. Im very luck though, my Mom and I have an excellent dr. who has just been so caring. Not only is he a psychiatrist but he also does counseling. Which is a rare find. You can tell him a few sentences about how your feeling and he gets it right away. We have been his patients for 6 years.
You deserve a bfp too!!! You are always so sweet and comforting. You know just what to say. Glad you and your dh dtd. You made me smile about not concentrating on the spermies finding the egg. Nothing is ever tmi for me. Praying that they find their way and you get your bfp. xxxx

LAVA- Please dont give up! I agree with the other ladies- you are still in. Im glad you put a call in to your clinic. Im praying that you get your bfp. Im in the same boat over here. Lots of pregnant women with baby strollers. Or pregnant women holding their little toddlers hand. I live in a very family oriented residential area. I understand how hard it is to see. My heart breaks because I wish I could be one of them, pregnant and holding a LOs hand, going to the park.

FM-Glad you are in a better place today! Am thinking positive thoughts for you!

Missy-You are def. my soul sister!! Everything you wrote to me was so uplifting. I also wish there was some way to change biology and science. I also wish there was more financial support through insurance for couples facing fertility issues. Great news about your dhs count! Im thinking positive thoughts for you and pray you get your bfp!!!

ONMYMIND17-Im sorry to hear about you being so depressed in your 20s and what you considered doing to yourself. About the sun- its not silly at all! If I dont get my sun for a while, I start feeling yucky. My dr. always tells me that when it is out, to go outside without sunglasses and look towards the sun (not directly at it) for about 10-15 min. a day. It really makes a huge difference. When there is no sun at all, for example the winter months you might want to consider getting a light box. It helps a lot.

Hello to everyone else! Hope you all have a great day!
I put a pic up of dh and I...this was taken last year at Octoberfest in Big Bear!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ladies in the US - a bill has been introduced in the senate that would create a tax credit for the out-of-pocket costs incurred for medical treatment of infertility. 

Here's a link to a FAQ about the bill and what you can do to show your support. Most importantly, *please take two minutes to write your senators and ask them to support the bill.* The FAQ provides a direct link to do so - it takes you to a form letter with space for personalization (add a paragraph to say why it's important to YOU - that part is crucial to the letter-writing process) and even determines who your senators are and then emails it to them. It's super easy - it really does all the work for you. I was able email both of my senators in less than two minutes. I also printed a copy of both letters and snail-mailed them to my senators as well.

Please consider taking two minutes to urge your senators to support this bill. Infertility affects 1 in 8 couples - over 7 million people in the US. If our senators receive 7 million emails about this bill, they won't be able to ignore it! 

Ok, stepping off my soapbox. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

Luvy,
What a great picture of you & your hubbie! I love all the pics. I already feel close to you girls, but it's fun to put a face with the name & story. Sounds like you have a great support system with your DH, mom, doctor, etc. With love, support, and meds, one can overcome nearly anything. I agree that a diabetic would take medicine to control blood sugar ... why not meds to balance out our hormones & brain chemistry. I've never felt its anything to be ashamed of. I wish we could eliminate the stigma of mental health & infertility completely. Living better through science (and that included psychiatry) is my motto! ;) 

AFM, I talked to my nurse who moved up my appt to test my progesterone. I will test Thursday morning & they will give me a prescription if I need it. She consulted with my doctor who said that on a mediated treatment cycle, temping is worthless & will only stress me out needlessly. He recommend I refrain from temping & if we need to continue fertility treatments next month, he suggested using my opks only during the short window of time following my mid-cycle check & the IUI. This will help cut down all my worrying. He said there is no reason right now not to believe I could be pg. I am relieved, but I've got to do better coping with this stress. More yoga breaths I guess.


----------



## missyt

Luvvie, great picture! So good to finally see what you look like! I love that we all put pics up of each other when we know we were having fun and happy.

Lava, what great news from the doc's office. I wish I could bottle yoga breaths and drink them all day. Stress is such a huge side effect of TTC.


----------



## padbrat

Hiya lovely ladies!!

MA rough times will only make the amazing times to come when Amelia arrives all the more special xx

So nice to see you Luvvie! It is great to see everyones pictures!

Lava...good news!! Temp drops can be down to all sorts of things hun... don't give up yet huni!

FM... praying for big fat follies for ya!

Lynn my matey! How ya doing pregnant lady! and of course the lovely Skye with her her lil bubs! xx

As for me well....I had my hospital appt on Monday... 

Basically they said PGD or egg donation... we said PGD too expensive and Hubby doesn't want to do egg donation anymore.

So we were told we were extremely high risk due to my crappy X chromosome, amount of M/cs, age, risk of downs etc etc. She wouldn't do the NK cell test as she is an Obs and getting pregnant is not something she can spend NHS cash on... however, she has promised to 'throw the book' at me when I do get pregnant again and give me everything she can possibly think of. She also explained that Surrey and Hampshire will not fund IVF/Fertility treatment for anyone regardless of age.

She has recommended the Lister for egg donation and the Bridge Clinic for PGD.

Gotta say there were no big shocks there.... just confirmation that we were having a Son and he died because he had my bad X.

Hubby wants to give up.

Also told her that still have not had an AF and my surgery was 11th April. She was a bit concerned and has told me to do a pregnancy test.... so tomorrow I will POAS and for the first time ever pray for a negative.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

padbrat said:


> Hiya lovely ladies!!
> 
> MA rough times will only make the amazing times to come when Amelia arrives all the more special xx
> 
> So nice to see you Luvvie! It is great to see everyones pictures!
> 
> Lava...good news!! Temp drops can be down to all sorts of things hun... don't give up yet huni!
> 
> FM... praying for big fat follies for ya!
> 
> Lynn my matey! How ya doing pregnant lady! and of course the lovely Skye with her her lil bubs! xx
> 
> As for me well....I had my hospital appt on Monday...
> 
> Basically they said PGD or egg donation... we said PGD too expensive and Hubby doesn't want to do egg donation anymore.
> 
> So we were told we were extremely high risk due to my crappy X chromosome, amount of M/cs, age, risk of downs etc etc. She wouldn't do the NK cell test as she is an Obs and getting pregnant is not something she can spend NHS cash on... however, she has promised to 'throw the book' at me when I do get pregnant again and give me everything she can possibly think of. She also explained that Surrey and Hampshire will not fund IVF/Fertility treatment for anyone regardless of age.
> 
> She has recommended the Lister for egg donation and the Bridge Clinic for PGD.
> 
> Gotta say there were no big shocks there.... just confirmation that we were having a Son and he died because he had my bad X.
> 
> Hubby wants to give up.
> 
> Also told her that still have not had an AF and my surgery was 11th April. She was a bit concerned and has told me to do a pregnancy test.... so tomorrow I will POAS and for the first time ever pray for a negative.

Such a frustrating place to be.:hugs: I'm so sorry. Will you take some time to think on what you both will do? If he doesn't plan to do egg donation does this mean you'll move on to adoption then? I'm praying for answers for you as well as that little one you've always dreamed of. I'm not giving up on your journey. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi all:

I've totally caught up on the thread. Sorry I've been OOP (out of pocket) this weekend--was swamped with meetings, and birthdays, and airport runs and the like.

Skye: great news! :flower: I'm happy that all is going as it should.

MA: Prayers for you.

Oh gosh, I don't know where to start with MJ, Dwirgi, Luv, Lava, FM, HA, OMM, grrrr, who did I miss?

OK, I just saw Pads: Oh, I'm sorry for you. I know it must be very frustrating for you both. It sounds like your DH is being a typical man--if he can't fix it, he just wants to move on. How to YOU feel about it though?

Anyhoo, just sailing along on moonlight bay....! Nah really, I'm getting some very low crampiness, so I assume I'll be getting the witchie soon. Not sure I OV this cycle, as I never got a +, and not too sure about CM, as I never get EWCM. I certainly don't think it will be 5 days until I get the witch, LOL. But in keeping with my "whatevers" thought process this month, oh well.

But had a fine cycle otherwise. I of course was assaulted by the "when are you guys have kids question" but I was OK with it. One of the gals at the party told me it took them 13 months of active trying after their first to have the second. She told me one time she was close to OV, and she pounced on hubby before a biz trip, saying "well you have like 20 minutes before you leave, right?" He was all "that is not sexy at all, and I'm so not in the mood." :haha: She felt confident that it would happen for us, "it just takes longer than it takes the 20 year olds!" It was sweet that she shared her stories, because I could relate.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i went for the accupuncture for my shoulder, and i am so happy i did, just amazing, i feel fantastic and sooooooo relaxed. They should make that a law that everybody has accupuncture!!


----------



## lavalux

Padbrat,
I feel for your predicament! I am sorry that you have two choices and neither of them are what you really want - to carry your own healthy baby to term. I hope you don't mind me asking but 2 questions ... :shrug:
1) what is PGD? and 
2) is your DH a "never" to egg donation or a "not now"? 

My DH & I have done some soul searching and have decided that we won't rule out the egg donation down the road, but it took a while to get there for me and I'm still a maybe. I wish I could do IVF in the next few months but it's too expensive for us right now. How do y'all feel about adoption as an alternative? I know you will be such a good mother! Please hang in there! It must be so hard to feel like it will never happen, but one way or another, if you and your DH want a baby, you will have one. :kiss:

I don't really have the right words for you, but my heart goes out to you! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Kinda off in la la land here but the other day I saw on the National news that Germany was going to cover IVF fully for their residents to beef up their population. I'm sure we'd all love that opportunity. Wish everyone else would at least cover fertility without maximum lifetime limits. It's a bit frustrating what insurance companies will cover and yet they give us all problems to cover fertility treatment. :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

awwww thank you MA and Nikki... Lava, we were going for a egg donation consultation in April, when I fell pregnant with my last one. He has now decided he has changed his mind and doesn't want to do it... Nikki you are so right.. very typical of him is the 'I can't fix it so I am moving on'!!

Lava PGD is a form of IVF where they take the cells post fertilisation at 5 days and test for those that are normal chromosomally.... so this is what I really need, but there are only 2 places in the UK that do this as it is very new technology.

However..... as you all know my life is never that simple....

Help ladies!! As per my Consultants instructions I POAS this morning... a Clearblue... and it has come up pregnant 3+ weeks!!!

I am in a total panic cos I think it means that there is still some of my Son in me and I will have to have more surgery....

Does an ERPC affect your ovulation? cos this would mean that I would have conceieved a week after my surgery on the 11th April and I have been drinking and on an Army exercise weekend...

But I have no real symptoms... apart from tired and eating more...but I assumed that was just because I was hungry from my Army exercise weekend.... though (TMI Sorry) have had a lil constipation this morning...

I have been taking folic acid and aspirin anyway since my surgery.... do you think I should start my progesterone just in case??

I am in a panic... I feel sick with shock and I have to phone my Cons... I just know this means more surgery and nothing good....


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh Padbrat...a little congratulations hun :hugs:

There are mixed views on post ERPC, some women still ovulate, others after two weeks from the op. Don't worry about what you have been doing since, think of those people that are not looking out for being pregnant in the 2WW and carry on as normal.

Get seeing your consultant and keep us posted :hugs:

Skye, good luck with your scan today 

Hope everyone's doing ok, have been reading and just wanted to give you all massive hugs for being so open and honest about your feelings. I'm only just starting this TTC journey compared to the rest of you and I feel like I should not be moaning about my little grumbles.

I WAS having PMA until last night, had every intention of posting to everyone today but I have a hole to crawl back in to for the time being.

LynneB, thanks for the good luck..:hugs:

:dust: and :hugs: to all of you wonderful ladies

A xXx


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> Help ladies!! As per my Consultants instructions I POAS this morning... a Clearblue... and it has come up pregnant 3+ weeks!!!
> 
> I am in a total panic cos I think it means that there is still some of my Son in me and I will have to have more surgery....
> 
> Does an ERPC affect your ovulation? cos this would mean that I would have conceieved a week after my surgery on the 11th April and I have been drinking and on an Army exercise weekend...
> 
> But I have no real symptoms... apart from tired and eating more...but I assumed that was just because I was hungry from my Army exercise weekend.... though (TMI Sorry) have had a lil constipation this morning...
> 
> I have been taking folic acid and aspirin anyway since my surgery.... do you think I should start my progesterone just in case??
> 
> I am in a panic... I feel sick with shock and I have to phone my Cons... I just know this means more surgery and nothing good....

I really don't know what to suggest apart from to start the progesterone, just in case, & speak to your consultant as soon as you can :hugs: I know this must be a confusing time for you but please try to stay positive.


----------



## skye2010

OMG Padbrat I am just so stunned. :)))) OMGGGG,, Padbrat I will write you a looong message in a minute. You know all that bulls...t they give you about old egss, that is a load of rubbish. Old eggs don't get you pregnant hon.... I can't believe it. Baby I am so sure that you will hold your little beautiful baby girl in your arms. Just gimme time to recover from my GP appointment and I'll write a detailed post for all xxxx


----------



## skye2010

Padbrat
Just sent you a long email on your private email adress. This websites private message option is a little confusing. I usually don't realise I have a private message untill much later so I just wanted to remind you. Hope is useful xxxx


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> OMG Padbrat I am just so stunned. :)))) OMGGGG,, Padbrat I will write you a looong message in a minute. You know all that bulls...t they give you about old egss, that is a load of rubbish. Old eggs don't get you pregnant hon.... I can't believe it. Baby I am so sure that you will hold your little beautiful baby girl in your arms. Just gimme time to recover from my GP appointment and I'll write a detailed post for all xxxx

How was your appointment?


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> However..... as you all know my life is never that simple....
> 
> Help ladies!! As per my Consultants instructions I POAS this morning... a Clearblue... and it has come up pregnant 3+ weeks!!!
> 
> I am in a total panic cos I think it means that there is still some of my Son in me and I will have to have more surgery....
> 
> Does an ERPC affect your ovulation? cos this would mean that I would have conceieved a week after my surgery on the 11th April and I have been drinking and on an Army exercise weekend...
> 
> But I have no real symptoms... apart from tired and eating more...but I assumed that was just because I was hungry from my Army exercise weekend.... though (TMI Sorry) have had a lil constipation this morning...
> 
> I have been taking folic acid and aspirin anyway since my surgery.... do you think I should start my progesterone just in case??
> 
> I am in a panic... I feel sick with shock and I have to phone my Cons... I just know this means more surgery and nothing good....

:hugs::hugs: Try to stay calm until you speak with your consultant. They'll probably run some betas to figure out if they're going up (new pregnancy) or not (need another D&C/ERPC). I know it's hard, but try not to jump to one conclusion or another until you know more. :hugs::hugs: As for ovulation, there's just no telling. AF arrived 4 weeks after my last D&C/ERPC, meaning I ovulated two weeks after. If your periods are usually around 28 days I would be surprised if you ovulated just one week after your ERPC, but you just never know. Keep us posted, honey. :hugs::hugs:



Neversaynever said:


> Hope everyone's doing ok, have been reading and just wanted to give you all massive hugs for being so open and honest about your feelings. I'm only just starting this TTC journey compared to the rest of you and I feel like I should not be moaning about my little grumbles.
> 
> I WAS having PMA until last night, had every intention of posting to everyone today but I have a hole to crawl back in to for the time being.
> 
> LynneB, thanks for the good luck..:hugs:
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: to all of you wonderful ladies
> 
> A xXx

Please don't feel like you can't moan on here - we're ALL here for support, whether the journey is long or short. I sincerely hope everyone's journey is shorter than mine! :haha: So just let it all out any time you need to. We're here to hold each other up, and pain is pain, whether it's been hurting for two weeks or two years. :hugs:

AFM, my parents arrive this afternoon for a visit so I may not be on here much for about a week while they're here. So have a good week!! See you all when I get back. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Padbrat - just wanted to send you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and hope you have some kind of positive outcome xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are you all?? :flower:

Just super quick quickie from me for now. 

Dear Padbrat-thinking of you, hun. Hope you're okay-the sooner you know what's what the better. Keep us posted, and huge :hugs: to you.

Skye-how did it go at the docs? Fingers crossed for you! Good luck! :thumbup:

Lava-bet you can't wait for your test tomorrow. I think it's a good idea to give up temping while taking meds, because when I took Clomid, my temps were all over the place. Good luck hun, and you're not out yet. Stay positive. :hugs:

HA-so glad that your meds seem to be working for you. I hope you will just go from strength to strength now! :hugs:

Luvmydoggies-love the pic. So nice to put a face to the name! Sending :hugs: back for the :hugs: you sent in response to my :hugs:!! Hee hee!!

Missy & FM-how are you both feeling??? Hope you're okay? Big :hugs: to you!

MA-hope you're feeling okay after the weekend-thinking of you. :flower:

Ginger, Jo, and EVERYBODY ELSE-hello and lots of :dust:!

AFM, and I'd really appreciate your help with this! I found out this morning that my AMH is 2.9. Now, my mind is in a whirl. This means that I have low ovarian reserve (like you, Lava?), and am likely to reach menopause sooner rather than later. This won't affect my monthly ovulation though, will it? I will still ovulate one egg per month?? It just means that my periods will stop sooner, but I can still get PG naturally? Does it suggest egg quality??? I.e. if hubby's (little sods) swimmies are now in tip top health, then we can still get PG on our own-or not??? (Not that they are, but just trying to think of ideal case scenario). Point is, from what I can gather, an AMH level is most useful as a guide to consultants in deciding on the dosage of meds they would prescribe during treatment. My consultant said that with this figure, they would give maximum drugs (bring it on Dr, I'll take everything you've got!!) and short protocol. I am likely to produce fewer eggs, but surely it's quality and not quantity that matters??? 

Just think I might have left it too late and my mind is all over the place hence the above questions. I had really bad ovulation pain last night and felt that OH and I should have DTD once again, but we did on Sunday night, and sperm (aka little sods) should still be swimming around in there, surely?? Anyway, I thought I should get a grip and just relax and let it go. As it goes, I listened to Zita West's visualisation CD last night (kindly lent to me by JoCR-thanks million hun) and was so relaxed that I fell asleep when she desrbied the white light going down through my body and then woke up in the final count to snap you out of your rest. :dohh: Great! I didn't even get to the sperm meets egg scenario.. What am I like? This was despite keeping one eye open for the cat, who likes to pounce on me once I'm in my bed....

So, rambles aside, please help me somebody to make sense of this!

Thanks in advance!

Huge sticky :dust::dust::dust: to everybody!


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> awwww thank you MA and Nikki... Lava, we were going for a egg donation consultation in April, when I fell pregnant with my last one. He has now decided he has changed his mind and doesn't want to do it... Nikki you are so right.. very typical of him is the 'I can't fix it so I am moving on'!!
> 
> Lava PGD is a form of IVF where they take the cells post fertilisation at 5 days and test for those that are normal chromosomally.... so this is what I really need, but there are only 2 places in the UK that do this as it is very new technology.
> 
> However..... as you all know my life is never that simple....
> 
> Help ladies!! As per my Consultants instructions I POAS this morning... a Clearblue... and it has come up pregnant 3+ weeks!!!
> 
> I am in a total panic cos I think it means that there is still some of my Son in me and I will have to have more surgery....
> 
> Does an ERPC affect your ovulation? cos this would mean that I would have conceieved a week after my surgery on the 11th April and I have been drinking and on an Army exercise weekend...
> 
> But I have no real symptoms... apart from tired and eating more...but I assumed that was just because I was hungry from my Army exercise weekend.... though (TMI Sorry) have had a lil constipation this morning...
> 
> I have been taking folic acid and aspirin anyway since my surgery.... do you think I should start my progesterone just in case??
> 
> I am in a panic... I feel sick with shock and I have to phone my Cons... I just know this means more surgery and nothing good....

You need to have some beta's done, and i am praying that its a new pg. My OB told me that he had a woman that had done a d&c because of a m/c, and two weeks later she was in by him again complaining of symptoms, she was pg again, and carried that one full term. So it definatly is possible to be pg again. Prayers are going up for you. Let us know as soon as you hear anything!!


----------



## lavalux

Dwgri,
I'm sorry that you are worried about your ovarian reserve. I can speak from experience to say that all those numbers can easily throw you for a loop, but in the end, even though they may indicate it will be harder or require more meds to conceive, it isn't a death sentence and certainly doesn't mean that we can't get pregnant.

I reviewed my notes from my doctor consult right after I got my AMH & FSH test results. My AMH was 1.89 which was considered good - my doctor told me that 1-3.5 is the acceptable range. With that said, I believe that there are two measuring scales associated with it. Here is an excerpt that I found online with the scales:

AMH Reference ranges

Interpretation:

AMH levels do not change significantly throughout the menstrual cycle and decrease with age. Healthy women, below 38 years old, with normal follicular 
status at day 3 of the menstrual cycle, have AMH levels of 2.0 &#8211; 6.8 ng/ml (14.28 &#8211; 48.55 pmol/L). High levels are found in patients with PCOD. 

Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL

Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
High Level > 48.5 >6.8 

AMH levels do not vary with the menstrual cycle and can be measured independently of the day of the menstrual cycle.

AMH can be used for:

1. Evaluating Fertility Potential and ovarian response in IVF &#8211; Serum AMH levels correlate with the number of early antral follicles. This makes is useful for prediciting your ovarian response in an IVF cycle. Women with low AMH levels are more likely to be poor ovarian responders.

2. Measuring Ovarian Aging &#8211; Diminished ovarian reserve, is signaled by reduced baseline serum AMH concentrations. Women with poor ovarian reserve who have entered the oopause have low levels of AMH. However, this is a new test, and is still not easily available. 

AMH versus FSH

The old standard for ovarian reserve testing was the Day 3 FSH level.

However, the FSH level is not as reliable as the AMH level for 3 reasons.

1. The FSH level varies according to the cycle dates

2. It depends upon the estradiol level ( a high estradiol level will artificially suppress a high abnormal FSH level into the normal range)

3. It varies from cycle to cycle, so is not always reliable or dependable

An AMH level is a much better marker for ovarian reserve. It is much more stable than the FSH level and does not vary from cycle to cycle. Even better, it can be measured on any day of the cycle ! This is why most infertility specialists today use AMH to check ovarian reserve, rather than the old FSH level.

One confusing thing about AMH is that there are at least 2 scales out there and innumerable clinic definitions of what is "normal" - it depends on which assay they use and which study! One scale is ng/ml and one is pmol/l. The pmol/l scale runs from 0 to about 48; the ng/ml runs from about 0-10. On the ng/ml scale , less than 2 ng/ml is considered to be low. 

So, Dwgri ... based on either scale, I think that your AMH numbers are in the good range. We are the same age. Your AMH #s are better than mine. It is true that we aren't 29 year olds with perfect numbers and our numbers reflect our age. But, that is normal and doesn't spell definite problems with conception.

As for your other questions, I believe that you can still ovulate naturally (typically 1 egg on an non-medicated cycle). I've never heard anyone discuss egg quality with AMH results, only with FSH levels. With that said, even borderline FSH levels (mine was 12.5 and 11-12 is the normal cutoff at my clinic), point to diminished ovarian reserve. This affects not only quantity (we produce fewer follicles/eggs even with meds), but it also affects quality (it is harder for the sperm to penetrate the egg b/c the shell is tougher & increases our m/c rates). Still, we must remember that it only takes 1 good egg and I'm sure you've got those in there, hun! Also, there are ways around the fertilization issue with ICSI along with IFV in that they inject a single sperm into the egg. And even a healthy younger female has the risk of m/c. 

So, keep your chin up and don't worry too much. What was your FSH level? I think they like to look at that along with your AMH to get a more complete picture. Call you doctor back and ask them to explain it to you. Lots of hugs to you!!!! Hang in there! We aren't out of the game.


----------



## lavalux

Padbrat,
I've saying prayers and crossing my fingers for you that this is a brand new pregnancy, your doctors "throw the book at you" as you said to make sure you get all the meds and help you need to sustain it, and you get your much deserved baby in the end. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok, have been reading and just wanted to give you all massive hugs for being so open and honest about your feelings. I'm only just starting this TTC journey compared to the rest of you and I feel like I should not be moaning about my little grumbles.
> 
> I WAS having PMA until last night, had every intention of posting to everyone today but I have a hole to crawl back in to for the time being.
> 
> LynneB, thanks for the good luck..:hugs:
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: to all of you wonderful ladies
> 
> A xXx
> 
> 
> Please don't feel like you can't moan on here - we're ALL here for support, whether the journey is long or short. I sincerely hope everyone's journey is shorter than mine! :haha: So just let it all out any time you need to. We're here to hold each other up, and pain is pain, whether it's been hurting for two weeks or two years. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, my parents arrive this afternoon for a visit so I may not be on here much for about a week while they're here. So have a good week!! See you all when I get back. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you HA, I know everyone is so supportive on here too and I appreciate it hugely.

I have been having a good couple of weeks then a bad couple of weeks to follow and I am getting bored of listening to my own moaning :dohh:

Also, I don't have much time to post as my OH detests technology/net as such so I keep uo with my phone which also makes it difficult to post long replies or to keep up with the thread.

I do think about you all and have my fingers and toes crossed for each and everyone of us that this journey brings us some happiness before long.

Skye...how did your appointment go??

Padbrat...any news?

A XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Ladies just wanted to say that I'm reading & keeping you all in my prayers. I don't often have advice to give as I know nothing about any of the medical interventions as my doctor refuses to do anything until I've lost weight but I'm keeping everything crossed for you all & sending you all my love xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

twinkle1975 said:


> *Ladies just wanted to say that I'm reading & keeping you all in my prayers. I don't often have advice to give as I know nothing about any of the medical interventions *as my doctor refuses to do anything until I've lost weight but I'm keeping everything crossed for you all & sending you all my love xxx

Thats what I wanted to say too but I didn't have the right words :wacko:

Twinkle, love the pic of you guys as well as the other couples pics :)

A xXX


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Ladies just wanted to say that I'm reading & keeping you all in my prayers. I don't often have advice to give as I know nothing about any of the medical interventions as my doctor refuses to do anything until I've lost weight but I'm keeping everything crossed for you all & sending you all my love xxx

no matter - we love your chatting anyway! :) Likewise, everything crossed for you, too! :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- I hope you caught that eggie

Missyt Yay for the increasing sperm count what did you guys do differently? Don't give up! I'm praying for your bfp

HA- Thank you for the link

Lava- Great you got answers! I know it's hard not to stress, I hope this 2ww flies by and you get your bfp.

Padrat- I hope when you update you have good news, I'm praying.

afm- my IUI is scheduled for Friday. I trigger tonight, my follie are 16x10 13x11 15x11 12x11 on my right ovary they are 24x17 19x19 . I'm praying that this is it and that we get our bfp!


----------



## padbrat

Dwgi I think according to that chart your reserve seems OK... however, I am a complete TTC divvy so I wouldn't pay much attention to me! LOL

OOOO FM good luck for Fri, not that you will need it cos I have a good feeling about this one!

Skye... what can I say? Thank you thank you thank you! How was the scan???

Lynn! So good to see you at last!!

Oven, Lava, Never, HA and everyone else... thank you for your advice and prayers, I do appreciate it...

So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan tomorrow at 9am.

Please pray that this is a new pregnancy and that it is a healthy girl..... not that I am being too specific LMAO xxx


----------



## Baby4MJ

padbrat said:


> Dwgi I think according to that chart your reserve seems OK... however, I am a complete TTC divvy so I wouldn't pay much attention to me! LOL
> 
> OOOO FM good luck for Fri, not that you will need it cos I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Skye... what can I say? Thank you thank you thank you! How was the scan???
> 
> Lynn! So good to see you at last!!
> 
> Oven, Lava, Never, HA and everyone else... thank you for your advice and prayers, I do appreciate it...
> 
> So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Please pray that this is a new pregnancy and that it is a healthy girl..... not that I am being too specific LMAO xxx


Piles and heaps and loads and mountains of prayers are going up for you right now...
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​


----------



## padbrat

Baby4... thank you xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat, Sending prayers your way!!!!!!!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## luvmydoggies

padbrat said:


> Dwgi I think according to that chart your reserve seems OK... however, I am a complete TTC divvy so I wouldn't pay much attention to me! LOL
> 
> OOOO FM good luck for Fri, not that you will need it cos I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Skye... what can I say? Thank you thank you thank you! How was the scan???
> 
> Lynn! So good to see you at last!!
> 
> Oven, Lava, Never, HA and everyone else... thank you for your advice and prayers, I do appreciate it...
> 
> So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Please pray that this is a new pregnancy and that it is a healthy girl..... not that I am being too specific LMAO xxx

Padbrat- I'm so excited for you!!! I will pray for you!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, sending lots of prayers your way! I hope for a beautiful, healthy baby girl for you! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello girls-

Do any of you know how long a lutel phase should be? What is considered 'normal'? Another silly question- That is the phase after you ovulate...correct? I'm so lost.
Thank you!
D


----------



## velo

luvmydoggies said:


> Hello girls-
> 
> Do any of you know how long a lutel phase should be? What is considered 'normal'? Another silly question- That is the phase after you ovulate...correct? I'm so lost.
> Thank you!
> D

Yes the luteal phase is between ovulation and menstruation. It is usual fairly constant for the same person. The average is 14 days and I believe about 12-16 is considered normal. Too short and there is not enough time for implantation.


----------



## Neversaynever

Padbrat...I am thinking nothing but positive thoughts for you and your pink bean :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Mommy's Angel

padbrat said:


> Dwgi I think according to that chart your reserve seems OK... however, I am a complete TTC divvy so I wouldn't pay much attention to me! LOL
> 
> OOOO FM good luck for Fri, not that you will need it cos I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Skye... what can I say? Thank you thank you thank you! How was the scan???
> 
> Lynn! So good to see you at last!!
> 
> Oven, Lava, Never, HA and everyone else... thank you for your advice and prayers, I do appreciate it...
> 
> So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Please pray that this is a new pregnancy and that it is a healthy girl..... not that I am being too specific LMAO xxx

Praise God! I'm keeping you in prayer dear friend. This is such a bitter-sweet moment. Looking forward to tomorrows testing and some good news.

I too thought that if it was part of your last pregnancy you'd be almost DEATHLY sick. Much of the time your told at hospitals that if they don't get all of the placenta and some is left inside you get pretty sick. Thank goodness mine all came out with Jackson but I've heard horrifying stories and am glad that this wasn't an issue with you. 

I'm just excited and am on pins and needles awaiting the news. :hugs::kiss:


Never, go ahead and complain all you want dear. I think we've ALL been there. 

FM, looking forward to your IUI and praying for THE BFP this cycle. Goodness it's hard to be patient when you've gone through so much. My patience was tested MANY times and I'd get frustrated when people would ask me to pray for more patience. It infuriated me more than anything else. :growlmad::haha: Praying there's no more waiting but the 9 month wait it will take to hold your baby.

So much going on in here. Love keeping up with you ladies and am hopeful that even while struggling right now, that you'll all hold those dream-babies of yours. :hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Dwgri,
> I'm sorry that you are worried about your ovarian reserve. I can speak from experience to say that all those numbers can easily throw you for a loop, but in the end, even though they may indicate it will be harder or require more meds to conceive, it isn't a death sentence and certainly doesn't mean that we can't get pregnant.
> 
> I reviewed my notes from my doctor consult right after I got my AMH & FSH test results. My AMH was 1.89 which was considered good - my doctor told me that 1-3.5 is the acceptable range. With that said, I believe that there are two measuring scales associated with it. Here is an excerpt that I found online with the scales:
> 
> AMH Reference ranges
> 
> Interpretation:
> 
> AMH levels do not change significantly throughout the menstrual cycle and decrease with age. Healthy women, below 38 years old, with normal follicular
> status at day 3 of the menstrual cycle, have AMH levels of 2.0  6.8 ng/ml (14.28  48.55 pmol/L). High levels are found in patients with PCOD.
> 
> Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL
> 
> Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
> Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
> Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
> Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
> High Level > 48.5 >6.8
> 
> AMH levels do not vary with the menstrual cycle and can be measured independently of the day of the menstrual cycle.
> 
> AMH can be used for:
> 
> 1. Evaluating Fertility Potential and ovarian response in IVF  Serum AMH levels correlate with the number of early antral follicles. This makes is useful for prediciting your ovarian response in an IVF cycle. Women with low AMH levels are more likely to be poor ovarian responders.
> 
> 2. Measuring Ovarian Aging  Diminished ovarian reserve, is signaled by reduced baseline serum AMH concentrations. Women with poor ovarian reserve who have entered the oopause have low levels of AMH. However, this is a new test, and is still not easily available.
> 
> AMH versus FSH
> 
> The old standard for ovarian reserve testing was the Day 3 FSH level.
> 
> However, the FSH level is not as reliable as the AMH level for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1. The FSH level varies according to the cycle dates
> 
> 2. It depends upon the estradiol level ( a high estradiol level will artificially suppress a high abnormal FSH level into the normal range)
> 
> 3. It varies from cycle to cycle, so is not always reliable or dependable
> 
> An AMH level is a much better marker for ovarian reserve. It is much more stable than the FSH level and does not vary from cycle to cycle. Even better, it can be measured on any day of the cycle ! This is why most infertility specialists today use AMH to check ovarian reserve, rather than the old FSH level.
> 
> One confusing thing about AMH is that there are at least 2 scales out there and innumerable clinic definitions of what is "normal" - it depends on which assay they use and which study! One scale is ng/ml and one is pmol/l. The pmol/l scale runs from 0 to about 48; the ng/ml runs from about 0-10. On the ng/ml scale , less than 2 ng/ml is considered to be low.
> 
> So, Dwgri ... based on either scale, I think that your AMH numbers are in the good range. We are the same age. Your AMH #s are better than mine. It is true that we aren't 29 year olds with perfect numbers and our numbers reflect our age. But, that is normal and doesn't spell definite problems with conception.
> 
> As for your other questions, I believe that you can still ovulate naturally (typically 1 egg on an non-medicated cycle). I've never heard anyone discuss egg quality with AMH results, only with FSH levels. With that said, even borderline FSH levels (mine was 12.5 and 11-12 is the normal cutoff at my clinic), point to diminished ovarian reserve. This affects not only quantity (we produce fewer follicles/eggs even with meds), but it also affects quality (it is harder for the sperm to penetrate the egg b/c the shell is tougher & increases our m/c rates). Still, we must remember that it only takes 1 good egg and I'm sure you've got those in there, hun! Also, there are ways around the fertilization issue with ICSI along with IFV in that they inject a single sperm into the egg. And even a healthy younger female has the risk of m/c.
> 
> So, keep your chin up and don't worry too much. What was your FSH level? I think they like to look at that along with your AMH to get a more complete picture. Call you doctor back and ask them to explain it to you. Lots of hugs to you!!!! Hang in there! We aren't out of the game.

Thank you so much for your answer and you have reassured me so much. I am assuming that they are using the ng/l scale. What does 'assay' mean? Anyway, I guess I knew all along that 5-15 was the average and was shaken by being much lower than this. You have convinced me that it isn't a huge problem, so I feel very relieved. They don't seem to bother with FSH levels in the UK-I'm sure I've been told mine at some stage, but didn't focus on it. 

I emailed the clinic again, and the consultant was very helpful and said that at this AMH level, they would expect to have 5 eggs, possibly 1-3. At least I can brace myself for this. As it goes, for my IUI, I only had three follicles, so it was would they'd expect.

But, a huge thank you and big :hugs: for being so kind as to get back to me straight away, and reassure me when I honestly felt I was having a meltdown. You are ace, and I really appreciate your being there with your calm and reassuring advice. Huge thanks to you hun! :flower::flower::flower:

I hope you're okay-good luck with the progesterone test tomorrow. Keep us posted!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Dwgi I think according to that chart your reserve seems OK... however, I am a complete TTC divvy so I wouldn't pay much attention to me! LOL
> 
> OOOO FM good luck for Fri, not that you will need it cos I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Skye... what can I say? Thank you thank you thank you! How was the scan???
> 
> Lynn! So good to see you at last!!
> 
> Oven, Lava, Never, HA and everyone else... thank you for your advice and prayers, I do appreciate it...
> 
> So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Please pray that this is a new pregnancy and that it is a healthy girl..... not that I am being too specific LMAO xxx

Thanks for this Padbrat, and, more importantly, good luck tomorrow-here's to a healthy new pregnancy. I am keeping everything crossed for you.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dwrgi said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Dwgri,
> I'm sorry that you are worried about your ovarian reserve. I can speak from experience to say that all those numbers can easily throw you for a loop, but in the end, even though they may indicate it will be harder or require more meds to conceive, it isn't a death sentence and certainly doesn't mean that we can't get pregnant.
> 
> I reviewed my notes from my doctor consult right after I got my AMH & FSH test results. My AMH was 1.89 which was considered good - my doctor told me that 1-3.5 is the acceptable range. With that said, I believe that there are two measuring scales associated with it. Here is an excerpt that I found online with the scales:
> 
> AMH Reference ranges
> 
> Interpretation:
> 
> AMH levels do not change significantly throughout the menstrual cycle and decrease with age. Healthy women, below 38 years old, with normal follicular
> status at day 3 of the menstrual cycle, have AMH levels of 2.0  6.8 ng/ml (14.28  48.55 pmol/L). High levels are found in patients with PCOD.
> 
> Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL
> 
> Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
> Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
> Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
> Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
> High Level > 48.5 >6.8
> 
> AMH levels do not vary with the menstrual cycle and can be measured independently of the day of the menstrual cycle.
> 
> AMH can be used for:
> 
> 1. Evaluating Fertility Potential and ovarian response in IVF  Serum AMH levels correlate with the number of early antral follicles. This makes is useful for prediciting your ovarian response in an IVF cycle. Women with low AMH levels are more likely to be poor ovarian responders.
> 
> 2. Measuring Ovarian Aging  Diminished ovarian reserve, is signaled by reduced baseline serum AMH concentrations. Women with poor ovarian reserve who have entered the oopause have low levels of AMH. However, this is a new test, and is still not easily available.
> 
> AMH versus FSH
> 
> The old standard for ovarian reserve testing was the Day 3 FSH level.
> 
> However, the FSH level is not as reliable as the AMH level for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1. The FSH level varies according to the cycle dates
> 
> 2. It depends upon the estradiol level ( a high estradiol level will artificially suppress a high abnormal FSH level into the normal range)
> 
> 3. It varies from cycle to cycle, so is not always reliable or dependable
> 
> An AMH level is a much better marker for ovarian reserve. It is much more stable than the FSH level and does not vary from cycle to cycle. Even better, it can be measured on any day of the cycle ! This is why most infertility specialists today use AMH to check ovarian reserve, rather than the old FSH level.
> 
> One confusing thing about AMH is that there are at least 2 scales out there and innumerable clinic definitions of what is "normal" - it depends on which assay they use and which study! One scale is ng/ml and one is pmol/l. The pmol/l scale runs from 0 to about 48; the ng/ml runs from about 0-10. On the ng/ml scale , less than 2 ng/ml is considered to be low.
> 
> So, Dwgri ... based on either scale, I think that your AMH numbers are in the good range. We are the same age. Your AMH #s are better than mine. It is true that we aren't 29 year olds with perfect numbers and our numbers reflect our age. But, that is normal and doesn't spell definite problems with conception.
> 
> As for your other questions, I believe that you can still ovulate naturally (typically 1 egg on an non-medicated cycle). I've never heard anyone discuss egg quality with AMH results, only with FSH levels. With that said, even borderline FSH levels (mine was 12.5 and 11-12 is the normal cutoff at my clinic), point to diminished ovarian reserve. This affects not only quantity (we produce fewer follicles/eggs even with meds), but it also affects quality (it is harder for the sperm to penetrate the egg b/c the shell is tougher & increases our m/c rates). Still, we must remember that it only takes 1 good egg and I'm sure you've got those in there, hun! Also, there are ways around the fertilization issue with ICSI along with IFV in that they inject a single sperm into the egg. And even a healthy younger female has the risk of m/c.
> 
> So, keep your chin up and don't worry too much. What was your FSH level? I think they like to look at that along with your AMH to get a more complete picture. Call you doctor back and ask them to explain it to you. Lots of hugs to you!!!! Hang in there! We aren't out of the game.
> 
> Thank you so much for your answer and you have reassured me so much. I am assuming that they are using the ng/l scale. What does 'assay' mean? Anyway, I guess I knew all along that 5-15 was the average and was shaken by being much lower than this. You have convinced me that it isn't a huge problem, so I feel very relieved. They don't seem to bother with FSH levels in the UK-I'm sure I've been told mine at some stage, but didn't focus on it.
> 
> I emailed the clinic again, and the consultant was very helpful and said that at this AMH level, they would expect to have 5 eggs, possibly 1-3. At least I can brace myself for this. As it goes, for my IUI, I only had three follicles, so it was would they'd expect.
> 
> But, a huge thank you and big :hugs: for being so kind as to get back to me straight away, and reassure me when I honestly felt I was having a meltdown. You are ace, and I really appreciate your being there with your calm and reassuring advice. Huge thanks to you hun! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I hope you're okay-good luck with the progesterone test tomorrow. Keep us posted!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


I only had 3 mature follies at IUI. The key is mature. They should be 2.0cm's or 20mm's or at least close to it. I actually conceived little Amelia here with this cycle too. So it's possible!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## lavalux

Wonderful news, Padbrat. Keep us posted.

FM, woo hoo! Sounds like everything is lining up well on your side. Let's rally those swimmies! So hoping that this is the month for you. Good luck Fri if I don't remember again to tell you tomorrow.


----------



## bblve

Hello Ladies! - 
Total newbie to BnB, BBT, OPK's - everything! Wanted to introduce myself - I'm 37, DH just turned 48 and like you, we are ttc #1. We're currently on our 4th cycle, (CD15) according to CBEM my level is "high" so DH and I are getting busy :winkwink: all in the hopes of catching that magic egg! I'm really glad to have found you all, I look forward on joining you on this wonderful yet frustrating journey. :dust:to all!


----------



## FutureMommie

lavalux said:


> Wonderful news, Padbrat. Keep us posted.
> 
> FM, woo hoo! Sounds like everything is lining up well on your side. Let's rally those swimmies! So hoping that this is the month for you. Good luck Fri if I don't remember again to tell you tomorrow.

Thank you, I hope this is it too!!!!!



bblve said:


> Hello Ladies! -
> Total newbie to BnB, BBT, OPK's - everything! Wanted to introduce myself - I'm 37, DH just turned 48 and like you, we are ttc #1. We're currently on our 4th cycle, (CD15) according to CBEM my level is "high" so DH and I are getting busy :winkwink: all in the hopes of catching that magic egg! I'm really glad to have found you all, I look forward on joining you on this wonderful yet frustrating journey. :dust:to all!

Welcome you will love it here but hope your stay is short and you get your bfp soon!


----------



## twinkle1975

Prayers from me too Padbrat!!! 

hey & welcome bblve!!


----------



## bblve

Thank you FutureMommie! Let's hope June brings BFP's for the both of us.:thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Dwgi I think according to that chart your reserve seems OK... however, I am a complete TTC divvy so I wouldn't pay much attention to me! LOL
> 
> OOOO FM good luck for Fri, not that you will need it cos I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Skye... what can I say? Thank you thank you thank you! How was the scan???
> 
> Lynn! So good to see you at last!!
> 
> Oven, Lava, Never, HA and everyone else... thank you for your advice and prayers, I do appreciate it...
> 
> So I called my Cons, she thinks this is a new pregnancy as my surgery was 7 weeks ago and there should be no old hormones left. She said if I had some of my Son still in me I would have an infection and I would feel ill with it. She thinks I ov'd 2 weeks after the surgery and so thinks I am about 4 weeks pregnant. I am back on all of my drugs and am in for a scan tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Please pray that this is a new pregnancy and that it is a healthy girl..... not that I am being too specific LMAO xxx
> 
> 
> Piles and heaps and loads and mountains of prayers are going up for you right now...
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​Click to expand...

This!!!!!!!! Comming from me too!!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

velo said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls-
> 
> Do any of you know how long a lutel phase should be? What is considered 'normal'? Another silly question- That is the phase after you ovulate...correct? I'm so lost.
> Thank you!
> D
> 
> Yes the luteal phase is between ovulation and menstruation. It is usual fairly constant for the same person. The average is 14 days and I believe about 12-16 is considered normal. Too short and there is not enough time for implantation.Click to expand...

Thank you! Velo! I was trying to figure out my luteal phase and see if was too short but just counted the days and I seem to be in 'normal' range. Thanks so much for your help.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Well Pad...you are definitely keeping us hopping! :) You are in my prayers and thoughts.

FM: Hoping you have a BFP this cycle!

I've never had my AMA tested, so I can be of no help on that front.

Still waiting for the witch. Cramping has been periodically bad for the past few days. When I stand sometimes, I double over in pain, mostly on my right side. A question for anyone--has anyone ever had an ovarian cyst? Could my pain be related?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Nikki Leigh said:


> Well Pad...you are definitely keeping us hopping! :) You are in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> FM: Hoping you have a BFP this cycle!
> 
> I've never had my AMA tested, so I can be of no help on that front.
> 
> Still waiting for the witch. Cramping has been periodically bad for the past few days. When I stand sometimes, I double over in pain, mostly on my right side. A question for anyone--has anyone ever had an ovarian cyst? Could my pain be related?

PCOS here, so I get them. They can sometimes burst and hurt like a son of a gun! Your pain could be related to the cyst. So I don't scare you, when they burst they usually are of no risk. Just bothersome!


----------



## lynnb

Deb- keeping everything crossed for a little girl :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

bblve - Hi & welcome, hope your stay here isn't too long.


----------



## lavalux

LynnB,
Love your picture!!! Looks like you and your DH are relaxing in the sun! :)


----------



## missyt

bblve, welcome. This is a great thread!


----------



## lynnb

lavalux said:


> LynnB,
> Love your picture!!! Looks like you and your DH are relaxing in the sun! :)

Thanks, it was taken last Sept while we were on holiday in Javea, going back in 26 days (not that I'm counting:haha:)

It's so nice to get to 'see' everyone, I feel it makes us closer somehow.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Nikki Leigh said:


> Well Pad...you are definitely keeping us hopping! :) You are in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> FM: Hoping you have a BFP this cycle!
> 
> I've never had my AMA tested, so I can be of no help on that front.
> 
> Still waiting for the witch. Cramping has been periodically bad for the past few days. When I stand sometimes, I double over in pain, mostly on my right side. A question for anyone--has anyone ever had an ovarian cyst? Could my pain be related?

Since it's on your right side I have to mention - if you develop any fever or nausea, get to a dr - it could be your appendix. (Speaking as someone who had to have an emergency appendectomy.... :sick:)


----------



## labrat44

I thought appendicitis too, no fun at all. Mine felt like bad gas that wouldn't go away..... Hopefully it isn't that!


----------



## lavalux

Wow, just looked up Javea and it is beautiful! So envious. ;) Have a wonderful time, LynnB.


----------



## lynnb

lavalux said:


> Wow, just looked up Javea and it is beautiful! So envious. ;) Have a wonderful time, LynnB.

As long as I get through the next few weeks OK I'm sure I'll have a fab time. My BIL has an apartment there so that's where we stop, it's like home from home but better weather, a swimming pool 6/7 steps from the patio & no work:happydance:

How did your progesterone test go today?


----------



## Baby4MJ

Nikki Leigh said:


> Still waiting for the witch. Cramping has been periodically bad for the past few days. When I stand sometimes, I double over in pain, mostly on my right side. A question for anyone--has anyone ever had an ovarian cyst? Could my pain be related?

I tend to become very cystic during ovulation, and experience similar pain to what you describe (mostly on the left for me)...some months it's unbearable, and others just annoying, but it isn't dangerous - just painful! I'm on the verge of ovulating now and before I even tested with my CBFM this morning I knew I was going to see some sort of surge because those little bugger ovaries are barking like mad! Let's hopes this just means they're cranking out some golden eggies!


----------



## lavalux

LynnB,
Thanks for asking about my progesterone test. I just got my results by email. I can't recall what the exact number was, but the nurse said my number was great. So, no suppositories and no more doctor's visits until next Friday morning, when I'll go in for my HCG blood test if AF doesn't show! I am so hoping that this IUI will be the one and the witch will stay away!

So, you will have your 2nd scan before your Javea trip, right? I hope you get great news and it starts off your fabulous vacation with lots of excitement! I'm praying for you! What can you except to learn from your 2nd scan? Can they detect a heartbeat yet or is is too soon?


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- finger and toes crossed that AF stays away!!!

AFM- I'm already feeling really uncomfy today, I told my trigger shot last night so i know those follies are still growing. This also lets me know tht tomorrow after the IUI I will be really uncomfrontable again. I'm planning to come to work afterwards and stay as long as possible. I hope that Saturday I will be feeling a little better since it's a holiday weekend. Anyways I will update you guys tomorrow.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks ladies for all the prayers! So.. I went .... I was scanned... and..... it is a new pregnancy!! It is very early days... much earlier than normal, but the sac was clearly there and measuring 4mm. Had my bloods tested for thyroid (I have a dodgy thyroid), betas, glucose and progesterone... results on Monday. They are a little concerned at the strength of my pregnancy tests as I am so early and want to rule out an ectopic egg also being in my tube along with the normal one. Am back for the next scan on the 9th June.

Lava I am pleased your progesterone test went well... and here is hoping for a lovely BFP for ya ... and of course FM - got everything crossed that tomorrow goes well for you!

Lynn how you feeling? 8 weeks already?? OMG it seems only yesterday you were telling us you had your BFP and then of course Skye got hers too!

MA hope you and Amelia and feeling well! And she isn't kicking you too much lol

Welcome new ladies.... may your stay here be short, but know you are in the very best of company here x


----------



## FutureMommie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Padrat I'm praying for you!!!!


----------



## padbrat

As I am for you FM xxx


----------



## Tulip

Had to come and stalk you Pad as obv Fliss's journal isn't the place today - FANTASTIC NEWS on the scan, well done sweetie! Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## padbrat

awww thanks Tulip. I think after my next scan and if all is OK I may resurrect my journal.... if I feel brave enough lol.

Am so hoping that Lambs is having a worry over nothing, I am sure she is.


----------



## Baby4MJ

padbrat said:


> Thanks ladies for all the prayers! So.. I went .... I was scanned... and..... it is a new pregnancy!! It is very early days... much earlier than normal, but the sac was clearly there and measuring 4mm. Had my bloods tested for thyroid (I have a dodgy thyroid), betas, glucose and progesterone... results on Monday. They are a little concerned at the strength of my pregnancy tests as I am so early and want to rule out an ectopic egg also being in my tube along with the normal one. Am back for the next scan on the 9th June.

YAY!!! :happydance: I will continue to send up prayers that your test results are perfect and that this is your super-sticky bean!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Tulip

I'm sure too, but of course if she didn't assume the worst, the harder any fall would be. I'm convinced pumpkin is just fine x


----------



## Baby4MJ

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I'm already feeling really uncomfy today, I told my trigger shot last night so i know those follies are still growing. This also lets me know tht tomorrow after the IUI I will be really uncomfrontable again. I'm planning to come to work afterwards and stay as long as possible. I hope that Saturday I will be feeling a little better since it's a holiday weekend. Anyways I will update you guys tomorrow.

Good luck tomorrow, FM :thumbup: - and you're right, the discomfort just means your follies are getting nice and ripe and ready to pop out some nice eggs! Prayers are going up for you that the IUI isn't too uncomfortable and that what you're going through now will pale in comparison to the BFP it'll bring!


----------



## lavalux

Great news, Padbrat! Way to go! Let us know about your test results on Monday.

FM,
Good luck tomorrow. I hope that you feel better by Saturday. Take good care of yourself and relax this weekend.


----------



## missyt

FM, best of luck to you tomorrow. I'm praying for you. I hope you can enjoy the rest of your long weekend and not be too uncomfortable.

Padbrat, congrats! I'm praying this is the one!


----------



## lynnb

lavalux said:


> LynnB,
> Thanks for asking about my progesterone test. I just got my results by email. I can't recall what the exact number was, but the nurse said my number was great. So, no suppositories and no more doctor's visits until next Friday morning, when I'll go in for my HCG blood test if AF doesn't show! I am so hoping that this IUI will be the one and the witch will stay away!
> 
> So, you will have your 2nd scan before your Javea trip, right? I hope you get great news and it starts off your fabulous vacation with lots of excitement! I'm praying for you! What can you except to learn from your 2nd scan? Can they detect a heartbeat yet or is is too soon?

Good news about the progesterone, fx'd this is your month & that the nasty witch stays away.

Yes, I have my second scan 2 weeks before we go away. We saw a hb at 1st scan which was at 6+6, so this scan should show a more detailed baby iykwim :haha: & we may even get to hear the hb.



FutureMommie said:


> Lava- finger and toes crossed that AF stays away!!!
> 
> AFM- I'm already feeling really uncomfy today, I told my trigger shot last night so i know those follies are still growing. This also lets me know tht tomorrow after the IUI I will be really uncomfrontable again. I'm planning to come to work afterwards and stay as long as possible. I hope that Saturday I will be feeling a little better since it's a holiday weekend. Anyways I will update you guys tomorrow.

Good luck for tomorrow.:flower:



padbrat said:


> Thanks ladies for all the prayers! So.. I went .... I was scanned... and..... it is a new pregnancy!! It is very early days... much earlier than normal, but the sac was clearly there and measuring 4mm. Had my bloods tested for thyroid (I have a dodgy thyroid), betas, glucose and progesterone... results on Monday. They are a little concerned at the strength of my pregnancy tests as I am so early and want to rule out an ectopic egg also being in my tube along with the normal one. Am back for the next scan on the 9th June.
> 
> Lava I am pleased your progesterone test went well... and here is hoping for a lovely BFP for ya ... and of course FM - got everything crossed that tomorrow goes well for you!
> 
> Lynn how you feeling? 8 weeks already?? OMG it seems only yesterday you were telling us you had your BFP and then of course Skye got hers too!
> 
> MA hope you and Amelia and feeling well! And she isn't kicking you too much lol
> 
> Welcome new ladies.... may your stay here be short, but know you are in the very best of company here x

Deb I'm so happy for you & so glad they're keeping a close eye on you. Hoping with all my heart that this is your little girl. How are you feeling? Have they told you how far along they think you are or is it too early for that?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm feeling fine. Apart from sore boobies & bloated belly I have no pregnancy symptoms but I'm not worrying about. As I told dh before my scan I refuse to have another mc, this baby is for keeps, so I'm trying to enjoy being pregnant & not worry too much, easier said than done but I'm trying.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Well well, Pad! So happy for you! You are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. :flower: :hugs: :pink: What was hubby's reaction?

Lava: Congrats on great progesterone #s. Mine were in the toilet last month. I didn't even bother this month.

Good luck tomorrow FM.

Thanks HA, MJ, and MA for the advice about the pain. I went home early from work yesterday, but not because of the pelvic pain, but terrible sinus headache (that seems to be from atmospheric changes, as I'm not at all congested. My boss suggests a CT scan. #-o) The pelvic pain seems manageable now (yesterday, it hurt to stand or bend over, but now it seems better--I just feel pressure/discomfort when standing).

I've decided that I either didn't OV at all, or OV days earlier than anticipated, so I'll be a bit "early" this month.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,
I'm new and have been wandering around the forum for a few weeks, trying to decide where I belong. I think it's probably here (if you have room another one?) I am 39, DH is 34 and we are TTC #1. I have stopped taking the mini pill/cerazette about 3 weeks ago (after being on the pill for about 20 years) and haven't had any bleeding or anything yet. I didn't want children until about 5 years ago when I married my husband, and then he wasn't completely ready. so I used to tell people when they asked that I just wasn't very maternal - now pretty much everyone has stopped asking, although both our parents are desparate for grandkids..... I just hope we don't disappoint anyone (mostly ourselves!)

have read about 80 pages of this thread, and just wanted to say - good luck and :dust: to everyone,


Lou xx


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Baby, Missy and Lava... am speaking sternly to the universe to keep AF away from you Lava!!

Hey Lynn....TBH we don't really know how far along I am cos I never had an AF from my surgery 7-8 weeks ago... so I would guess about 3-4 weeks. Really early.... I am loving your PMA... and your piccy lol... am going to try and take a leaf out of your book!

Hey Nikki...Hubby's reaction was.... he didn't believe me so I had to do another CB hahhaha.... he is in shock like me cos we have always had to wait about a year before I fall again... so this is a bloomin surprise!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo nikki.... how are you feeling now chick? Hope you are feeling better!

Welcome Purple... always room for another lil one here!


----------



## Baby4MJ

padbrat said:


> Thanks Baby, Missy and Lava... am speaking sternly to the universe to keep AF away from you Lava!!

*This one's for you, Lava! *
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:::af::af::af::af::af:​


----------



## Baby4MJ

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new and have been wandering around the forum for a few weeks, trying to decide where I belong. I think it's probably here (if you have room another one?) I am 39, DH is 34 and we are TTC #1. I have stopped taking the mini pill/cerazette about 3 weeks ago (after being on the pill for about 20 years) and haven't had any bleeding or anything yet. I didn't want children until about 5 years ago when I married my husband, and then he wasn't completely ready. so I used to tell people when they asked that I just wasn't very maternal - now pretty much everyone has stopped asking, although both our parents are desparate for grandkids..... I just hope we don't disappoint anyone (mostly ourselves!)
> 
> have read about 80 pages of this thread, and just wanted to say - good luck and :dust: to everyone,
> 
> 
> Lou xx

Welcome, purplelou! :flower: As padbrat stated, there's always room for more...and as all the other ladies typically say...here's hoping your stay here is a short one, with a quick move on to the pregnancy forums!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new and have been wandering around the forum for a few weeks, trying to decide where I belong. I think it's probably here (if you have room another one?) I am 39, DH is 34 and we are TTC #1. I have stopped taking the mini pill/cerazette about 3 weeks ago (after being on the pill for about 20 years) and haven't had any bleeding or anything yet. I didn't want children until about 5 years ago when I married my husband, and then he wasn't completely ready. so I used to tell people when they asked that I just wasn't very maternal - now pretty much everyone has stopped asking, although both our parents are desparate for grandkids..... I just hope we don't disappoint anyone (mostly ourselves!)
> 
> have read about 80 pages of this thread, and just wanted to say - good luck and :dust: to everyone,
> 
> 
> Lou xx

Welcome Purple Lou!!! We always have room in here, although i sure hope your stay is very short with us.


----------



## onmymind17

OK, lets try this ladies FIRE FIRE FIRE!!!!!!!!:wohoo: everybody out of this room and into a DD room for your safety :haha: He he he,


----------



## onmymind17

Oh and just so all you ladies know my name is Chris, its a bit shorter than typing Onmymind17 lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving all the good and positive stuff in here :thumbup:

Pad...fingers are well and truly crossed hun

Lynneb, good luck with that second scan, and I also love how positive you're being (pass some my way please!?)

FM, good luck for the IUI

Argh can't remember where everyone is :wacko:

Has anyone heard from skye?!

:hi: and welcome purple lou

AFM, having a mental break from TTC this month. I assumed that I would ovulate earlier this month as it became a 24 day cycle instead of a 26 so I burned the OH out and didn't get to DTD at the right times :dohh: also, my UTI has returned with a vengeance so I'm counting myself out for the month, popping my antibiotics and just tracking my cycles over the next couple of months :thumbup:

Love :hugs: and :dust: to all :flower:

A xXx


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Loving all the good and positive stuff in here :thumbup:
> 
> Pad...fingers are well and truly crossed hun
> 
> Lynneb, good luck with that second scan, and I also love how positive you're being (pass some my way please!?)
> 
> FM, good luck for the IUI
> 
> Argh can't remember where everyone is :wacko:
> 
> Has anyone heard from skye?!
> 
> :hi: and welcome purple lou
> 
> AFM, having a mental break from TTC this month. I assumed that I would ovulate earlier this month as it became a 24 day cycle instead of a 26 so I burned the OH out and didn't get to DTD at the right times :dohh: also, my UTI has returned with a vengeance so I'm counting myself out for the month, popping my antibiotics and just tracking my cycles over the next couple of months :thumbup:
> 
> Love :hugs: and :dust: to all :flower:
> 
> A xXx

Ugh sorry about that hun, i have messed up the timing myself before, and the UTI does not help. Try and relax, and dont lose all hope, you never know!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Chris, I am relaxed and not prepared to beat myself up about it, it's life :)

By counting myself out, I cope better by the end of the month :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Baby4MJ

Neversaynever said:


> Lynneb, good luck with that second scan, and I also love how positive you're being (pass some my way please!?)

Fingers x'd for you too, and me too for the positive vibes, please! 



Neversaynever said:


> Has anyone heard from skye?!

I was wondering the same thing just this morning...???




Neversaynever said:


> AFM, having a mental break from TTC this month. I assumed that I would ovulate earlier this month as it became a 24 day cycle instead of a 26 so I burned the OH out and didn't get to DTD at the right times :dohh: also, my UTI has returned with a vengeance so I'm counting myself out for the month, popping my antibiotics and just tracking my cycles over the next couple of months :thumbup:

UGGGHHH...UTI...been there. So sorry. No fun. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

padbrat said:


> Thanks Baby, Missy and Lava... am speaking sternly to the universe to keep AF away from you Lava!!
> 
> Hey Lynn....TBH we don't really know how far along I am cos I never had an AF from my surgery 7-8 weeks ago... so I would guess about 3-4 weeks. Really early.... I am loving your PMA... and your piccy lol... am going to try and take a leaf out of your book!
> 
> Hey Nikki...Hubby's reaction was.... he didn't believe me so I had to do another CB hahhaha.... he is in shock like me cos we have always had to wait about a year before I fall again... so this is a bloomin surprise!

This was me with Jackson when we conceived him on our own. What a surprise that was. I have PCOS and don't get a period and was told I never ovulated. So I thought I was dealing with cancer. Turned out I was pregnant!

They did a sono and basically were able to tell the date. I bet your right and are about 3-4 wks. Praying for a sticky bean and for all your dreams to come true!:kiss::flower:

Welcome Purple Lou!:flower:

On Skye, I thought she said either she has company or was going somewhere. :wacko: I can't remember what and when which is typical these days. :wacko: Praying all is well with her!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Purplelou!

Thank all of you for wishing me luck tomorrow!!!

Has anyone heard from skye? Its strange not to see her pop in daily!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Chris, I am relaxed and not prepared to beat myself up about it, it's life :)
> 
> By counting myself out, I cope better by the end of the month :thumbup:
> 
> XxX

I can totaly understand that, i used to do the same thing lol. I like your attitude, and am proud of you!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok I just read previous post and everyone is looking for Skye! SHe is such a celeb!:laugh2:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> On Skye, I thought she said either she has company or was going somewhere. :wacko: I can't remember what and when which is typical these days. :wacko: Praying all is well with her!

I thought that was Happy Auntie who was having company and would be away? Maybe not? I can't remember either (I have no excuse though...I'm just always confused! :wacko: LOL)


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> On Skye, I thought she said either she has company or was going somewhere. :wacko: I can't remember what and when which is typical these days. :wacko: Praying all is well with her!
> 
> I thought that was Happy Auntie who was having company and would be away? Maybe not? I can't remember either (I have no excuse though...I'm just always confused! :wacko: LOL)Click to expand...

I thought it was Happy Auntie that was going to be gone too. Now i am worried, i checked back and Skye has not posted since yesterday, and never answered how her scan went when one of the ladies asked late yesterday.:nope:


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
Where are youuuuuu? Us TTC girls miss our sassy Skye! 

It was HA that had company!!

Never,
Was that you with the IUI? Yuk! I had a yeast infection last week before my mid-cycle check and it was no fun. I hope you get relief soon.

Chris (formerly OnMyMind),
Lots of hugs to you!

Thanks Baby & Padbrat (Deb) for all the encouragement. We have got some AF-haters in the house! I am so tired of seeing her ugly mug! I am going AF-free this month! I'm staying positive with y'all help this time!

Love to everyone. Going with DH to an intimate music club called Eddie's Attic that has blues/jazz & singer/songwriters like John Mayer, Indigo Girls, Melissa Etheridge, etc. tonight. I love my alternative 80's music, but I really go for this kind of music too. It's good for the soul!

Come on follies, FM! :) Good luck tomorrow, hun!


----------



## lavalux

Welcome PurpleLou ... you've found an awesome group!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Where are youuuu skye??????

GL futuremommie for your iui...babydust

Padbrat- I'm soooo excited for you! Praying for you hun.:pink:

Lynnb- gorg.pic of you and dh. Have fun on your holiday.

Lava- I'm praying for you too.

Never- I'm so sorry you have a uti- painful. feel better soon:hugs::hugs:

Missy- fingers x'd for you!!!

Hello to all of you!!!:hugs:

I have to see my monster-in-law this weekend- so not looking forward to it. I call her bad news bear....every time we talk to her she has some horrible news...that she just has to share...and it has nothing to do with family-she just thrives on peoples misfortune and loves drama. So my Saturday is already screwed. She asked dh the other day if I was avoiding her- he said no she has just been busy. I really have been avoiding her.:haha: She has called about 4 times ugggggg. leaves the same message over and over..in a really high pitched phony voice....."can't wait to see you both this weekend" :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## lynnb

Purplelou - Hi & welcome, hope your stay here isn't too long :flower: 

Deb - I'm sending loads of PMA your way. I know it's not easy not to worry but please try, it does get easier the more you practice.:hugs:

Never - Sending some PMA your way too. So sorry about UTI, they can be a right pain, hope your feeling better soon hun

Baby4MJb - You can have some PMA too, good job I have loads to share :haha:

FM - Hope everything goes smoothly today

In fact I'm going to send PMA to all you ladies :flower:

Where the hell is Skye? I'm starting to worry now.


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks for all the hugsfor my UTI, the last antibiotics didn't quite clear it up so that's why it returned :grr: I'm allergic to the best one for uti's and doctor wants to still be careful of what I take seeing as we are TTC :thumbup:

Lava, enjoy your blues/soul/jazz thingy

FM, how're you feeling?

Luv, GL with monster in law :haha: mine lives next door but we get on well 

Lynneb, love the relaxed outlook :hugs:

Skye, I'm sure the last post was because you had sent a personal email to Padbrat and you had been for a scan. I can only hope that no news is good news and you're just getting some rest. I remember us all waiting to hear if you got your BFP and you made us wait then :flower: either way, we are looking out for you hun :hugs:

AFM, thankfully it's Friday and school breaks up for a week :wohoo: for some much needed sleep and relaxation :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

My God girls I've been away 2 days and there is 10 pages of update :shock:
I'm really flattered that you girls missed me so much cause I missed u all too. In fact I started a nice long update the day before and I lost it. Than I didn't have time to sit down again. I'm sorry :flower::flower: Before all the catch up I'll give you the update. The baby is there!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We saw a little heartbeat yesterday. DH was there too so we were really happy and relieved finally. After all this time of trying in vain we sort of don't believe our luck and DH keeps saying let's not get too happy and we'll wait untill it's 3 months. Girls I couldn't have done all this unless it was all your good wishes, prayers and friendship. Thank you so much. I really believe and pray for with all my heart that everyone of us here will hold our little babies one day.

LynB, I love the sunny pict and the hat :))) I had one of those somewhere tucked away in the closet. Must dig it out before holidays. :flower: Where is Javea by the way? Well done on the attitude, you gave me inspiration too hon. These babies are here to keep :thumbup::baby:

Lava I'm really glad you ditched the temping finally. When you have the medical treatment all other stuff do get confusing. Better keep your moods up than be too informed about risks. The bloating you have is not being fat at all. All the meds you take for the tx makes you retain fluids so it's mostly water that you would lose instantly once the meds flush out of your system. You can check if your legs look slightly chubby as well by pressing lightly with a finger. If when you remove the finger, there is a whitish fingertip mark, it's definitely water retention. Pls no weights or heavy exercise before the test. Good luck for next Friday, I am rooting for both you and FM on IUI run :hugs:

Nevernever sweety please do moan and groan as much as you need to. We are all here for you as well as I feel that you are there for me too. What you have experienced isn't anything light so you will feel this pain for a while. It's only normal. Your pain will ease off as you share. Hope you enjoy your mini break :hugs::hugs:

Ha, I'm so happy that you are in a good place right now, getting ready all your big guns. I was also told by all my drs taking a few months break really doesn't make any difference at all since the body doesn't sign off from working as soon as it hits the birthday(etc) How is mum? 

Butterfly hope your travel back to Uk was good and you had some more good news with the TWW. :) Pls update xx

Chris, I'm glad we have your name now much nicer and easier than your avatar name.:flower: By the way sun deficiency is a recognised illness which leads to Vitamin D being deprived from the body. It's very common in the UK and northern European countries usually around October to March. And the Gp's usually prescribe Vit D supplement Also if it's severe, a sun light box therapy is recommended. Which is a little light box that gives sun light equivalent. Sounds silly but you just sit in front of it for an hour or so but it's an effective cure.
:rofl: Your fire trick :) hahahahahaha

MA, All the insurance policies in the US sounds very confusing. And over here you have to struggle with the waiting times on NHS + age, weight issues+limited funds. Don't know which one is worst. I increasingly believe that sthgs got to be done about the fertility policies of the governments. The German government (dunno if it helped to have a woman president) just announced that all fertility treatments will be free to German citizens. I think they finally realised instead of importing immigrants they should first offer proper tx to their own. Don't get me wrong I am not against immigration in the slightest since I have become British only 3 years ago. But the immigration policies of these countries were very short termed and had large groups of people not integrating and being alienated from the society. Europe is also desperate of young population who would grow to become the tax payers in the future. I really hope Uk would wake up and start spending their money on fertility. Have a lot more to say on this subject but don't wanna be a bore ranting on. :haha: Lol!

Luvy, what a lovely pict. It shows how you and DH are so close :) It's relieving to hear that the bipolar wouldn't surface (if at all) when too young cause I thought it might be confusing to detect it. Kids can be energetic or grumpy within a short period of time :) I hope that you will have a lovely healthy child and won't have to deal with that at all. xxx Sorry for the negative in law. My father in law is a bit like that sometimes. I usually try to distract him by taking him to an exhibition or asking him to cook (he likes that) to restrain him from asking too many unwanted questions. It works :) Maybe give your MIL sthg to do with her hands. (knitting etc, whatever that keeps her busy) Easier than having a face to face conversation over a cup of tea.

Niki :haha: funny story of your friend gaging for the last 20 mins. So not unfamiliar ahhahahaahahaha!!!!!:rofl: I hope your cramping is just a one of. The severe cramping indicates a few different things but I have no idea what it is. (The fs appointment applications always ask that) so you better talk to your dr if it keeps happening. :hugs:

Twinkle :hugs: lurk on baby, I love it when you drop a few good words very effective LoL!!! xxx


Dwrgi sweety, I'm so sorry you got all confused all of a sudden with the AMH info. Panicking will definitely not help so pls don't panick. :hugs::hugs::kiss: Lava gave us a wonderful explanation (Thanx Lava) You have a nice holiday just ahead of you and 1-2 month break won't make any difference to your levels. You might catch that lucky egg this time :) If not you will have more chance with 3 embie transfer when you come back from your holiday. There were girls I cycled with who had their BFP's on short protocol and low egg reserves so don't worry. You have a solid plan in place and I promise you will feel much more confident once you start tx (hopefully won't be needed)

FM truck loads of good luck with the IUI today baby. You seem to have a few nice juicy follies. I think this will be the one for you. :):hugs: I am rooting for you on your TWW. Aparently the trigger shot is what makes the hyperstimmulation initially so that's why you feel uncomfortable I think. Keep up with proteins, water and Gatorade. Hope you stay positive and relaxed and let's have a pleasant surprise soon xxxx


BBive welcome to the thread :)

Baby4mj, good luck with the golden eggies of May :) Hope you would be pregnant by June (how nice does that soun :)))) xx

Padbrat I bet you were both shocked. I couldn't contain a loud whoop when I read your news. Prayers, prayers, prayers and truck loads of healthy baby vibes xx

Welcome Lou, funny avatar :) Hope you have a nice short stay with us and have your BFP soon.

Love you all and sending loads of sticky vibes xxx

By the way I haven't seen Ginger for a while either. Hope you are just busy and everything is ok baby xxx.


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> My God girls I've been away 2 days and there is 10 pages of update :shock:
> I'm really flattered that you girls missed me so much cause I missed u all too. In fact I started a nice long update the day before and I lost it. Than I didn't have time to sit down again. I'm sorry :flower::flower: Before all the catch up I'll give you the update. The baby is there!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We saw a little heartbeat yesterday. DH was there too so we were really happy and relieved finally. After all this time of trying in vain we sort of don't believe our luck and DH keeps saying let's not get too happy and we'll wait untill it's 3 months. Girls I couldn't have done all this unless it was all your good wishes, prayers and friendship. Thank you so much. I really believe and pray for with all my heart that everyone of us here will hold our little babies one day.
> 
> LynB, I love the sunny pict and the hat :))) I had one of those somewhere tucked away in the closet. Must dig it out before holidays. :flower: Where is Javea by the way? Well done on the attitude, you gave me inspiration too hon. These babies are here to keep :thumbup::baby:

Fantastic news Skye:happydance::happydance:, did you get a pic of baby?

My dh is the same, he keeps trying to tell me to wait until the 12 week scan to start getting excited but I'm almost positive now that this time is going to be OK.

I love my hats, being a natural redhead with very fair skin, I need them when on holiday. Javea is in Spain, about a 2 hour drive north of Alicante. It's a lovely town split into 3 parts - the port, the old town which is further inland & the Arenal, which is more for English tourists. BILs apartment is near the port but everything is in walking distance, although that sometimes means uphill.

So glad I inspired you, we have to keep up the PMA.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :flower::flower: Good to read your posts! My, doesn't time fly past??

Just want to say a HUGE good luck to FM for this IUI. I decided last night that this is a lucky forum considering how many PG's there are-so I am certain that you will get your :bfp: sooner rather than later! We're all rooting for you! :flower:

How are you doing, Missy? I sound like Joey from Friends-how' ya doin? Hope you feel okay post IUI? Stay positive and lots and lots of sticky :dust: to you! Let's make sure the evil hag stays away. :hugs:

Hi Lava-how are you today? Good news on progesterone front-let's hope it's a matter of time now before you get your :bfp: too! Fingers and toes crossed for you!! :thumbup:

Hi Never-you live next to your MIL too? Mine live across the road, and ADORE my OH-and I mean ADORE! My MIL is lovely, but I hate the fact that I'm sure they just sit behind their curtains and watch me and the OH come and go-"Oh, I noticed your light was on until gone twelve last night???!" they've been known to say! AAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHHH!! Good idea just to chill out this month now re. your cycle. Big :hugs: to you!

I too was wondering where Ginger was??? I hope that you are okay hun, and looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend! :flower:

Hia Luv-try and grit your teeth through the pain of the MONSTER (ha ha-that made me laugh!) in law. You'll need her one day for babysitting duties, you'll see! :hugs:

Hello Skye-thanks for the reassuring words-I honestly did have a meltdown! They happen a lot these days. Feel a bit calmer now. What will be will be.. So happy for your news-you sooooooo deserve it, although I hope Baby Skye has better sat nav than you, as you seem to go missing so much!!! Enjoy your weekend, hun!

Hia Pad, SOOOOOOOOOO very happy for you! I have a strong feeling that this is THE one for you! Take it easy hun, and lots and lots of :hugs::hugs: to you! You deserve some good news! :flower::flower:

Hi Lynn, Butterfly, Baby4MJ, Chris, HA, MA, Twinkle, Nikki, BBlive, Lou and anybody else that my dim-witted self may have forgotten! Hope you have a brilliant weekend-it's a Bank Holiday in the UK, and schools are out for a week as from today!! :yipee::yipee: Alas, I am marking GCSE English Literature scripts-I have 340 in three weeks-yikes, so shall be VERY busy!! But I need the wonga for the IVF, so bring it on! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

AFM-I ovulated on Monday (day 14 or 15-I think; am in work, so can't check). Today, my temps dropped and I have a bit of mucus (Yuk-TMI ALERT-Take cover!), and some period pain like twinges. Any info or ideas please??? NO way would I ovulate twice on my own, surely??? Also have a sneaking suspicion that my darling OH is not taking ALL his essential vits-there will be a howdown showdown this weekend if I find out he hasn't! What is it with men??? He'd rather pay thousands of pounds for treatment rather than take a blinking pill???? It gets me sooooooo annoyed. 

Anyway, trying to remain calm-hope you are all well and happy, and happy holidays to you all!

Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to each and every one of us!
x [/FONT]


----------



## Butterfly67

skye2010 said:


> My God girls I've been away 2 days and there is 10 pages of update :shock:
> I'm really flattered that you girls missed me so much cause I missed u all too. In fact I started a nice long update the day before and I lost it. Than I didn't have time to sit down again. I'm sorry :flower::flower: Before all the catch up I'll give you the update. The baby is there!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We saw a little heartbeat yesterday. DH was there too so we were really happy and relieved finally. After all this time of trying in vain we sort of don't believe our luck and DH keeps saying let's not get too happy and we'll wait untill it's 3 months. Girls I couldn't have done all this unless it was all your good wishes, prayers and friendship. Thank you so much. I really believe and pray for with all my heart that everyone of us here will hold our little babies one day.
> 
> 
> Butterfly hope your travel back to Uk was good and you had some more good news with the TWW. :) Pls update xx

So good to hear your news Skye and that you saw the heartbeat, that is awesome.

There is so much going on here with everyone with all the IUIs and the various treatments that people are going through I am sending good vibes to you all :hugs: and hoping for some BFPs from these.

I had a good trip back to the UK but am today waiting for the :witch: to arrive imminently. Had some brown spotting yesterday but got a BFN yesterday and today plus had major cramping in the night so think it is an early visit. I think altitude can bring it on early so maybe the flight did it.


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
I know that you tested before, but it could have been too early and spotting doesn't necessarily mean you aren't pg. Everyone tells me that you aren't out until you know for sure. I hope you get your BFP!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
I don't think you would ovulate twice four days apart, but I'm not an expert. I've heard that newly pregnant women feel twinges down there, but it may not mean anything at all except just being annoying and uncomfortable. I will say that I have little twinges in what feels like my ovary, but it's not painful. I'm 7DPO today. As for the temping stuff, I can TOTALLY relate to you paying attention to an unexplained drop. I had a pretty major drop about 4DPO and my nurse told me it was nothing. I'm embarrassed to confess that I have continued temping despite my doctors instructions to throw the bloody thermometer into the drawer and leave it there. But, I am just going to keep it up until the end of this cycle with a promise that I won't read too much into everything and give it up as soon as I get my pg test next Friday. I hope this helps relieve your stress. The TWW can be a big B*! I think we are just a few days apart from one another. If we stay on here much longer we may start cycling together like roomies in a college dorm! :) Ha Ha! J/K

Hope all our UK ladies have an awesome, restful bank holiday! Americans have Monday off for Memorial Day. I wish we had longer holidays in the U.S. It's hard to really let down over just a 3 day weekend, but I'm going to try my best! LOL

I'm a little nervous about tonight b/c we are going over to another couples house for "drinks" and then out for dinner. This is a couple that just got married in Oct and they are not afraid of having a few cocktails and let's just say that DH & I were perfectly capable of hanging with them before TTCing. I don't want them to think that I'm pregnant or trying. The guy works with me and his whole section is a chatterbox with office gossip. How will I manage to not drink all night without raising suspicion? Any ideas?


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Lava - still no sign of AF and am now feeling quite weird...so we'll see,

I can understand the problem about going out for drinks with friends - maybe you could just all out lie and say you are on antibiotics or something and say the docs have told you not to drink with them. Or else maybe you can drive and not drink and say you just couldn't get a taxi... have a great evening in any case :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :hi: Holy cow it's a good thing I checked here this morning - 5 pages in one day?! :wacko: Yes, I am the one with company this week, so not much time for chatting here. Just wanted to send a welcome to the new ladies and a huge :hugs: to Padbrat! I know others of you have big things going on but after reading 5 pages I'm afraid of getting the wrong thing with the wrong lady... but know I am always on your team, cheering you on and praying for you all! :thumbup:

Happy Friday - I hope you all have a great day! :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

HappyAuntie said:


> ... I know others of you have big things going on but after reading 5 pages I'm afraid of getting the wrong thing with the wrong lady... but know I am always on your team, cheering you on and praying for you all! :thumbup:

That's exactly how I feel HA! :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Dwrgi,
> I don't think you would ovulate twice four days apart, but I'm not an expert. I've heard that newly pregnant women feel twinges down there, but it may not mean anything at all except just being annoying and uncomfortable. I will say that I have little twinges in what feels like my ovary, but it's not painful. I'm 7DPO today. As for the temping stuff, I can TOTALLY relate to you paying attention to an unexplained drop. I had a pretty major drop about 4DPO and my nurse told me it was nothing. I'm embarrassed to confess that I have continued temping despite my doctors instructions to throw the bloody thermometer into the drawer and leave it there. But, I am just going to keep it up until the end of this cycle with a promise that I won't read too much into everything and give it up as soon as I get my pg test next Friday. I hope this helps relieve your stress. The TWW can be a big B*! I think we are just a few days apart from one another. If we stay on here much longer we may start cycling together like roomies in a college dorm! :) Ha Ha! J/K
> 
> Hope all our UK ladies have an awesome, restful bank holiday! Americans have Monday off for Memorial Day. I wish we had longer holidays in the U.S. It's hard to really let down over just a 3 day weekend, but I'm going to try my best! LOL
> 
> I'm a little nervous about tonight b/c we are going over to another couples house for "drinks" and then out for dinner. This is a couple that just got married in Oct and they are not afraid of having a few cocktails and let's just say that DH & I were perfectly capable of hanging with them before TTCing. I don't want them to think that I'm pregnant or trying. The guy works with me and his whole section is a chatterbox with office gossip. How will I manage to not drink all night without raising suspicion? Any ideas?

Thanks for this Lava-it did occur to me that a few of had similar cycles. It is a well known phenomenon isn't it??!!

I would go with Butterfly's advice-say you're on antibiotics-that's all they need to know. Have a great night!

Love
A
xxxxxxxxx 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Cool, thanks Dwrgi & Butterfly. Antibiotics, it is! Hopefully, when I tell everyone this means I can be the designated driver, they will just turn their focus back to the question of how much they plan to throw back tonight. ha ha! 

Hey, Shout out to Ginger .... miss ya girl! :)


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> My God girls I've been away 2 days and there is 10 pages of update :shock:
> I'm really flattered that you girls missed me so much cause I missed u all too. In fact I started a nice long update the day before and I lost it. Than I didn't have time to sit down again. I'm sorry :flower::flower: Before all the catch up I'll give you the update. The baby is there!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We saw a little heartbeat yesterday. DH was there too so we were really happy and relieved finally. After all this time of trying in vain we sort of don't believe our luck and DH keeps saying let's not get too happy and we'll wait untill it's 3 months. Girls I couldn't have done all this unless it was all your good wishes, prayers and friendship. Thank you so much. I really believe and pray for with all my heart that everyone of us here will hold our little babies one day.

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY, SKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYE!!!​*
:dance::wohoo:\\:D/:headspin::yipee::happydance:​So happy for you and will continue to send up prayers that you'll get through those 3 months smooth and easy and will be happily on your way to holding your baby! :hugs:


skye2010 said:


> Baby4mj, good luck with the golden eggies of May :) Hope you would be pregnant by June (how nice does that soun :)))) xx

Thanks! :hugs: I'm smack in the middle of high fertility and anticipating an egg symbol to pop up on my CBFM an day now. Poor DH, I have him on such a crazy BD schedule right now (I come up with a new BD "plan" every cycle, the poor thing...). Each month I hand him a new calendar with dates highlighted and symbols and numbers and pictures so we know what we're supposed to be doing when (It makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something, I guess). I know he thinks I'm :wacko: but he's a real trooper. This month I decided to throw preseed and soft cups into the mix. Who knows if it'll help anything, but what the hell, right? And being preggie by June sounds *WONDERFUL*! A June pregnancy would make me nice and preggie fat for when _my _MIL lands in my house for the winter holidays, and will give me an excuse to "nap" (i.e., hide) for extended periods of time (she's actually nice and means well, but she is as flaky as a box of Raisin Bran and can really ride my nerves after a few days).


----------



## Baby4MJ

Dwrgi said:


> -I ovulated on Monday (day 14 or 15-I think; am in work, so can't check). Today, my temps dropped and I have a bit of mucus (Yuk-TMI ALERT-Take cover!), and some period pain like twinges. Any info or ideas please??? NO way would I ovulate twice on my own, surely??? Also have a sneaking suspicion that my darling OH is not taking ALL his essential vits-there will be a howdown showdown this weekend if I find out he hasn't! What is it with men??? He'd rather pay thousands of pounds for treatment rather than take a blinking pill???? It gets me sooooooo annoyed.

My DH is the same. Every day, me: "Did you take your vitamins?" DH: "Uh, oops, no, I forgot." AARRGGHHH! Dude, I am popping pills and peeing on stuff and venturing into regions of my body I never thought I'd find myself *EVERY DAY*. 
Take...the...{bleeping}...vitamins...Sheesh!:dohh:


----------



## Dwrgi

Baby4MJ said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> -I ovulated on Monday (day 14 or 15-I think; am in work, so can't check). Today, my temps dropped and I have a bit of mucus (Yuk-TMI ALERT-Take cover!), and some period pain like twinges. Any info or ideas please??? NO way would I ovulate twice on my own, surely??? Also have a sneaking suspicion that my darling OH is not taking ALL his essential vits-there will be a howdown showdown this weekend if I find out he hasn't! What is it with men??? He'd rather pay thousands of pounds for treatment rather than take a blinking pill???? It gets me sooooooo annoyed.
> 
> My DH is the same. Every day, me: "Did you take your vitamins?" DH: "Uh, oops, no, I forgot." AARRGGHHH! Dude, I am popping pills and peeing on stuff and venturing into regions of my body I never thought I'd find myself *EVERY DAY*.
> Take...the...{bleeping}...vitamins...Sheesh!:dohh:Click to expand...


Quite! You've made me laugh!! xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> I'm a little nervous about tonight b/c we are going over to another couples house for "drinks" and then out for dinner. This is a couple that just got married in Oct and they are not afraid of having a few cocktails and let's just say that DH & I were perfectly capable of hanging with them before TTCing. I don't want them to think that I'm pregnant or trying. The guy works with me and his whole section is a chatterbox with office gossip. How will I manage to not drink all night without raising suspicion? Any ideas?

I always worry about that, too. At their house you can just tell them you don't want to overdo it and will have drinks with dinner. When you get to the restaurant, you or your DH can be the ones to get the drinks from the bar and just order something that looks like a "real" drink, like cranberry juice with a lime slice (looks like a Cape Cod). Or you can just tell them that you're on medication that can't mix with alcohol. I would hope they wouldn't ask, but if they do those are some good ways to skirt the issue without them flapping their yaps at the office. Above all, though, try not to worry about it too much and relax and have fun! :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Phew....you had us worried. I'm glad we were all worried for nothing and the little one is doing great!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Dwrgi- The twinges sound promising especially since you O'd on Monday. Fx for you

Butterfly- Sorry you got a bfn but it aint over yet.

Lava- Antibiotics sounds perfect!!!!

Baby4mj- Sending O dust your way!!!! Yes your Dh rocks!!!! 

afm- I had my IUI this morning and all went well. My re said that I would probably feel crapy for about a week but if I'm pg the end result will be worth it. I hope this is it ladies.

I hope you all have a wonderful memorial day weekend.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending you lots of good wishes FM that the IUI works, take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

FutureMommie said:


> afm- I had my IUI this morning and all went well. My re said that I would probably feel crapy for about a week but if I'm pg the end result will be worth it. I hope this is it ladies.


So glad it went well! I'll be praying for your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## missyt

Purple, welcome! 

Skye, that is wonderful news! So happy for you!

Dwrgi, DH is like that about taking his vitamins also. I always have to remind him. Luckily I did, this last time his sperm count when up considerably. It does make a difference.

MJ, that is so funny you hand DH a calendar. I downloaded with app on my phone called "My Honey Days". Its basically a fertility calendar that tells you when AF is due, when you ovulate, your fertile days and you can put notes in there too.

FM, so praying for you that this is the one! Relax and enjoy your weekend.

Lava, I hate feeling pressured to drink. I went to a girl's party last friday. I had one drink but then everyone was so distracted after and I kept filling my glass with club soda. I agree to order a drink that looks like it has alcohol in it. I went to a happy hour a month or so ago and I ordered a non-alcoholic drink that looked like a foofoo drink. A coworker asked what it was and the first thing the annoying waitress blurted out was that it didn't have any alcohol in it. I was like "Gee, thanks!".

Ginger, where are you?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, praying for a bfp this cycle! :hugs: 

Skye, I told ya! :happydance: I've heard WAY too many stories of Dr.'s doing early scans and freaking the heck outa the patient. I'm glad that you heard the fetal heart beat and saw a baby there. It's understandable why you'd wait. I'm now praying for MORE bfp's and know that there will be more in the future. SO excited! :happydance:

Baby4MJ, good luck with your cycle dear :thumbup:

AFM: FINALLY I get some good news! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: The Dr. checked the cervix herself today and we're at the same length as the day I had the surgery. So far no more lessening of length and no more funneling. Praise God! That's a HUGE praise. I give all the glory to God and of course the bed rest helped. :thumbup:

I also told her I was miffed at the cardiologist. She too was confused by the report she received and when I filled her in, she was surprised at the fact that he jumped the gun with age and assuming that Amelia has Downs from a report that had no concrete backing. I told her he was a nice guy, but he's not on my good side! Funny is that she seems to be the only Dr. I like these days. Hope she's honored by that. :haha: I'm NOT afraid to make my opinion known that's for sure. Especially when I'm advocating for Miss. Amelia. Watch out for momma bear! :wacko: :haha:

I'm able to go for a ride with Doug tomorrow. Nothing too long, just enough to get me out of the house so I'm not so stir crazy.

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - 

Wow, lots going on for everyone! I was cracking up at Baby4MJ's response - I guess I'm lucky in that aspect DH reminds himself...he actually states out loud: "fertilizer!" that's what he calls his vitamins. Silly I know but it makes me feel good that he's excited. Although last night threw me a bit. We are early on the TTC front, this is our 4th cycle; I got my egg yesterday on CBFM & was excited but DH was down and out for the count. Tried waking him which was not good...the phrase "I'm not a machine" came flying out of his mouth. :blush: I felt terrible that he might be feeling that way. Any advice on how I can help him deal a little better with our schedule and not make him feel like a "machine"? Luckily, CBFM gave me another egg this morning but I felt sooooo bad that I almost didn't want to mention it....I felt guilty somehow & to be honest a little heartbroken:cry: Maybe I'm just being too sensitive?


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> AFM: FINALLY I get some good news! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: The Dr. checked the cervix herself today and we're at the same length as the day I had the surgery. So far no more lessening of length and no more funneling. Praise God! That's a HUGE praise. I give all the glory to God and of course the bed rest helped. :thumbup:

Great news, MA! [-o&lt;Prayers[-o&lt; will keep going up for you that all will remain status quo and a healthy little Miss Amelia will be in her mama's arms. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

I just wrote a nice long msg and lost it again :wacko: Gets so annoying!

LynB, I think it's too early for any pictures. I'm only 6 weeks and could hardly make out the minute little white blob that flickered ever so slightly :) When did you have your picture. Javea looks great. Lucky girl :))

Dwrgi, I think some women actually start shooting 2 eggs at a time when they pass 35. I heard it from a few people and also I think Padbrat mentioned it. I also experience late EWCM and cramping sometimes. So you never know. Better forget the pills issue and get Dh on a loving side if you fancy pushing your luck. Lol! :dust::dust: 

Butterfly welcome to the UK. Hope the ugly mug stays away. She is so unwanted =;

Lava, what are you like? Still holding on to temping. :))) Hahahahaha!!! Whatever makes you good hon. You know I've always been suspicious of temping cause DH hugs me sometimes while we sleep, push away all the duvet cause he's usually too warm so I end up being cold, or I get up to go to toilet. I bet that sort of thing would change your temp no? 
I was gonna suggest the antibiotic but the girls got there before me. Have a great fun :hugs:

HA:hi: hope u r having a great time with mum.

4MJI love the buzzing icons :) Thanx hon. Isn't it great when we can use them in this thread? I must say you are blessed with a good DH. He needs a medal for keeping up with such a tight schedule :) I love your BFP plan and here's some icons to coax a BFP for you :dance::serenade::bunny:

FM so glad the IUI went well. I hope the swelling would calm down soon. I'm rooting for you hon.

Missy I was so chasing up those pills too. In the end DH got fed up with my nagging and put a permanent reminder on his phone. Still half the box was unused. How you keeping up chick? Make sure you chill out and have a nice time this weekend :hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

bblve said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Wow, lots going on for everyone! I was cracking up at Baby4MJ's response - I guess I'm lucky in that aspect DH reminds himself...he actually states out loud: "fertilizer!" that's what he calls his vitamins. Silly I know but it makes me feel good that he's excited. Although last night threw me a bit. We are early on the TTC front, this is our 4th cycle; I got my egg yesterday on CBFM & was excited but DH was down and out for the count. Tried waking him which was not good...the phrase "I'm not a machine" came flying out of his mouth. :blush: I felt terrible that he might be feeling that way. Any advice on how I can help him deal a little better with our schedule and not make him feel like a "machine"? Luckily, CBFM gave me another egg this morning but I felt sooooo bad that I almost didn't want to mention it....I felt guilty somehow & to be honest a little heartbroken:cry: Maybe I'm just being too sensitive?



Hi bblve and welcome!:wave:

I'm glad you got a laugh...it _is _ kinda funny when you think about it, but sometimes it's just *GRRRRRR*!!! I always tell DH that a cake takes more than one ingredient to come out right, so he needs to make sure his ingredients are just as fresh as mine. :haha: He's been drinking fruit smoothies for breakfast every morning, so I'll cut him a _little _slack on the vitamins sometimes...but just a little. :winkwink:

Regarding the CBFM...when the egg speaks, you have to listen. In honesty, I've sometimes been the one to put the brakes on when I'm completely spent, or I tell DH not to expect a dog and pony show-no bells and whistles, just let's DTD. So romantic of me (not!). It helps to talk it out with DH (for me)...we're both on board with my "BD schedule" for the most part, but we do discuss it and reschedule if we have to...but we always pay attention to the egg because after 2 years of TTC and because of our ages, we really don't want to miss too many cycles. Communication with DH is key...let your DH know that you don't see him as a machine, and try to find out how he feels about the whole TTC process. Unfortunately timing BD is the nature of the beast when you're TTC. I often tell DH I don't want him to feel like BDing is more like a business meeting than fun. I actually think the BD calendars I make and show to him (in advance) actually help because he knows what to expect when, and we know that we can adjust our "dates" as we go along if need be (keeping the CBFM egg in mind, of course!). At this point, though, I think even the liquor store knows our BD schedule because their wine sales go up at the same time each month! :wine: ...LOL

I don't know if I'm making any sense, but I guess I'm saying communication and letting each other know that you're working toward the same goal as a team is very important. The end result - holding that little baby in your arms - will be worth all the BDing! 

Good luck and I hope you get that golden egg!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> I just wrote a nice long msg and lost it again :wacko: Gets so annoying!
> 
> LynB, I think it's too early for any pictures. I'm only 6 weeks and could hardly make out the minute little white blob that flickered ever so slightly :) When did you have your picture. Javea looks great. Lucky girl :))
> 
> Dwrgi, I think some women actually start shooting 2 eggs at a time when they pass 35. I heard it from a few people and also I think Padbrat mentioned it. I also experience late EWCM and cramping sometimes. So you never know. Better forget the pills issue and get Dh on a loving side if you fancy pushing your luck. Lol! :dust::dust:
> 
> Butterfly welcome to the UK. Hope the ugly mug stays away. She is so unwanted =;
> 
> Lava, what are you like? Still holding on to temping. :))) Hahahahaha!!! Whatever makes you good hon. You know I've always been suspicious of temping cause DH hugs me sometimes while we sleep, push away all the duvet cause he's usually too warm so I end up being cold, or I get up to go to toilet. I bet that sort of thing would change your temp no?
> I was gonna suggest the antibiotic but the girls got there before me. Have a great fun :hugs:
> 
> HA:hi: hope u r having a great time with mum.
> 
> 4MJI love the buzzing icons :) Thanx hon. Isn't it great when we can use them in this thread? I must say you are blessed with a good DH. He needs a medal for keeping up with such a tight schedule :) I love your BFP plan and here's some icons to coax a BFP for you :dance::serenade::bunny:
> 
> FM so glad the IUI went well. I hope the swelling would calm down soon. I'm rooting for you hon.
> 
> Missy I was so chasing up those pills too. In the end DH got fed up with my nagging and put a permanent reminder on his phone. Still half the box was unused. How you keeping up chick? Make sure you chill out and have a nice time this weekend :hugs:

You guys have it different over there. I see where they make you wait quite awhile for 1st scan. Alot of the UK gals have been getting private scans at 14 or 16 wks there to check for gender. I've seen where some have to wait for the 20wk scan. :wacko: I'd break down waiting that long!


----------



## skye2010

MA wonderful news hon. I am all ears for your updates Momma bear. :haha: Amelia is a lucky baby. Have fun with your exciting fun-ride tomorrow. xxx Yeah I couldn't wait that long either. Just needed to know that there was sthg in there. I think the wait is cause NHS is trying to save money. GRRRR!!!!

Bbive well done for DH for being so good to keep up the "fertilisers" I am not the best person to suggest good tips about coaxing tired Dh into bedding. Cause I used to try everything from a sulk, to a scream & shout, being sweet or cooking his best meal. DH wouldn't budge if he didn't want it. But we've been TTCing so long in vain that in the end he just became very tamed and willing for the baby. I think it was a point of desperation that kept us so well scheduled in the end HHHahhaahaa!!!


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
What is it with ours guys that are like friggin' furnaces. At our house, we have the lightest duvet cover and keep the air conditioning on full blast, but as soon as DH gets into the bed, the whole thing heats up like an oven. Within 15 minutes, I can't stand it and I wind up on the far end of the bed with half the blanket at my feet trying to stay cool. Also, I usually temp at 7 am, but wake up at 6 am, so I lay in bed miserable b/c I have to pee so bad. This morning, even though I did temp, I got up and went then got back under the covers. No more forcing myself to lie still for an hour in agony about to explode. :) 

I am fortunate that my DH voluntarily got his SA before we had our first consult with the RE and he bought Conception RX online after it was recommended by our doctor. He takes them without reminder and is usually ok about BDing on demand, but one morning he put up a fit and blurted out, "I am not a trained seal!" I guess that is like the machine comment! :) Poor boys, made a little to feel like prize studs! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Skye,
> What is it with ours guys that are like friggin' furnaces. At our house, we have the lightest duvet cover and keep the air conditioning on full blast, but as soon as DH gets into the bed, the whole thing heats up like an oven. Within 15 minutes, I can't stand it and I wind up on the far end of the bed with half the blanket at my feet trying to stay cool. Also, I usually temp at 7 am, but wake up at 6 am, so I lay in bed miserable b/c I have to pee so bad. This morning, even though I did temp, I got up and went then got back under the covers. No more forcing myself to lie still for an hour in agony about to explode. :)
> 
> I am fortunate that my DH voluntarily got his SA before we had our first consult with the RE and he bought Conception RX online after it was recommended by our doctor. He takes them without reminder and is usually ok about BDing on demand, but one morning he put up a fit and blurted out, "I am not a trained seal!" I guess that is like the machine comment! :) Poor boys, made a little to feel like prize studs! :)


My husband is THE SAME WAY! Goodness he has body heat! Actually the poor guy is half off the bed right now since I have umpteen pillows in the bed. He said in another month or so he'll be having to go into the spare room to sleep. May help us both with his snoring. It's bad enough to try and get sleep only to have my husband loudly snoring in my ear.:haha::dohh::growlmad:


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Skye,
> What is it with ours guys that are like friggin' furnaces. At our house, we have the lightest duvet cover and keep the air conditioning on full blast, but as soon as DH gets into the bed, the whole thing heats up like an oven. Within 15 minutes, I can't stand it and I wind up on the far end of the bed with half the blanket at my feet trying to stay cool. Also, I usually temp at 7 am, but wake up at 6 am, so I lay in bed miserable b/c I have to pee so bad. This morning, even though I did temp, I got up and went then got back under the covers. No more forcing myself to lie still for an hour in agony about to explode. :)

Same here! My DH's body temp is actually a degree higher than the average person. He's a walking forest fire. I go to bed all comfy and wake up in the middle of the night boiling like a lobster in a pot.



lavalux said:


> I am fortunate that my DH voluntarily got his SA before we had our first consult with the RE and he bought Conception RX online after it was recommended by our doctor.

What is Conception RX? Is it a doctor-prescribed vitamin?



lavalux said:


> He takes them without reminder and is usually ok about BDing on demand, but one morning he put up a fit and blurted out, "I am not a trained seal!"

:rofl: This made me laugh right out loud!:rofl: 



lavalux said:


> I guess that is like the machine comment! :) Poor boys, made a little to feel like prize studs! :)

Let us all shed a tear for our poor men :sad2:...all we want them for are their bodies...well, spermies actually.:haha: Don't they know most men out there are complaining about how their OH's _never _want to have sex? Little do they know, this is the most sex they're ever gonna get, especially after the kiddies come along! LOL


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> My husband is THE SAME WAY! Goodness he has body heat! Actually the poor guy is half off the bed right now since I have umpteen pillows in the bed. He said in another month or so he'll be having to go into the spare room to sleep. May help us both with his snoring. It's bad enough to try and get sleep only to have my husband loudly snoring in my ear.:haha::dohh::growlmad:

Both my DH and my cat snore. I swear by earplugs, otherwise I would be a walking zombie.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baby4MJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> My husband is THE SAME WAY! Goodness he has body heat! Actually the poor guy is half off the bed right now since I have umpteen pillows in the bed. He said in another month or so he'll be having to go into the spare room to sleep. May help us both with his snoring. It's bad enough to try and get sleep only to have my husband loudly snoring in my ear.:haha::dohh::growlmad:
> 
> Both my DH and my cat snore. I swear by earplugs, otherwise I would be a walking zombie.Click to expand...

Now WHY didn't I ever think of that idea?!:thumbup: yeah, we have a pekingese and she snores like a wood chopper too.:haha: Between her and my husband I'm surprised I'm not in the loony bin quite yet.:wacko: He is SO patient with me though. I try not to bust on him so much. :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## bblve

skye2010 said:


> MA wonderful news hon. I am all ears for your updates Momma bear. :haha: Amelia is a lucky baby. Have fun with your exciting fun-ride tomorrow. xxx Yeah I couldn't wait that long either. Just needed to know that there was sthg in there. I think the wait is cause NHS is trying to save money. GRRRR!!!!
> 
> Bbive well done for DH for being so good to keep up the "fertilisers" I am not the best person to suggest good tips about coaxing tired Dh into bedding. Cause I used to try everything from a sulk, to a scream & shout, being sweet or cooking his best meal. DH wouldn't budge if he didn't want it. But we've been TTCing so long in vain that in the end he just became very tamed and willing for the baby. I think it was a point of desperation that kept us so well scheduled in the end HHHahhaahaa!!!

Hi Skye! - 

Thanks for sharing, it's nice to know experiences from other couples that have gone through this phase.:flower:


----------



## bblve

Baby4MJ said:


> bblve said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Wow, lots going on for everyone! I was cracking up at Baby4MJ's response - I guess I'm lucky in that aspect DH reminds himself...he actually states out loud: "fertilizer!" that's what he calls his vitamins. Silly I know but it makes me feel good that he's excited. Although last night threw me a bit. We are early on the TTC front, this is our 4th cycle; I got my egg yesterday on CBFM & was excited but DH was down and out for the count. Tried waking him which was not good...the phrase "I'm not a machine" came flying out of his mouth. :blush: I felt terrible that he might be feeling that way. Any advice on how I can help him deal a little better with our schedule and not make him feel like a "machine"? Luckily, CBFM gave me another egg this morning but I felt sooooo bad that I almost didn't want to mention it....I felt guilty somehow & to be honest a little heartbroken:cry: Maybe I'm just being too sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bblve and welcome!:wave:
> 
> I'm glad you got a laugh...it _is _ kinda funny when you think about it, but sometimes it's just *GRRRRRR*!!! I always tell DH that a cake takes more than one ingredient to come out right, so he needs to make sure his ingredients are just as fresh as mine. :haha: He's been drinking fruit smoothies for breakfast every morning, so I'll cut him a _little _slack on the vitamins sometimes...but just a little. :winkwink:
> 
> Regarding the CBFM...when the egg speaks, you have to listen. In honesty, I've sometimes been the one to put the brakes on when I'm completely spent, or I tell DH not to expect a dog and pony show-no bells and whistles, just let's DTD. So romantic of me (not!). It helps to talk it out with DH (for me)...we're both on board with my "BD schedule" for the most part, but we do discuss it and reschedule if we have to...but we always pay attention to the egg because after 2 years of TTC and because of our ages, we really don't want to miss too many cycles. Communication with DH is key...let your DH know that you don't see him as a machine, and try to find out how he feels about the whole TTC process. Unfortunately timing BD is the nature of the beast when you're TTC. I often tell DH I don't want him to feel like BDing is more like a business meeting than fun. I actually think the BD calendars I make and show to him (in advance) actually help because he knows what to expect when, and we know that we can adjust our "dates" as we go along if need be (keeping the CBFM egg in mind, of course!). At this point, though, I think even the liquor store knows our BD schedule because their wine sales go up at the same time each month! :wine: ...LOL
> 
> I don't know if I'm making any sense, but I guess I'm saying communication and letting each other know that you're working toward the same goal as a team is very important. The end result - holding that little baby in your arms - will be worth all the BDing!
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get that golden egg!:thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG Baby4MJ! - you totally crack me up! Thank you & yes, we usually communicate very well & discuss the BD schedule which I guess is in part why this threw me so much. We discuss the schedule but maybe it would be best if I give him a calendar....as most men, he seems to do better with visuals.:haha: As for your local liquor store - right there with you....we love our wine in general but since starting this awesome journey we've opted to buy by the case.:rofl:


----------



## skye2010

lavalux said:


> but one morning he put up a fit and blurted out, "I am not a trained seal!" I guess that is like the machine comment! :) Poor boys, made a little to feel like prize studs! :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah right and I feel like Angelina Jolie every time? Hhahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!

Honestly though how does that woman manage to tug along so many babies up her skirt while she does all the red carpets, Un, films etc etc.. I know she has so much money and she is pretty to begin with but really how did she make 3 adopt 3 still want more while running around like a mare.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> but one morning he put up a fit and blurted out, "I am not a trained seal!" I guess that is like the machine comment! :) Poor boys, made a little to feel like prize studs! :)
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah right and I feel like Angelina Jolie every time? Hhahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!
> 
> Honestly though how does that woman manage to tug along so many babies up her skirt while she does all the red carpets, Un, films etc etc.. I know she has so much money and she is pretty to begin with but really how did she make 3 adopt 3 still want more while running around like a mare.Click to expand...

It's called "nanny". I'm sure she has a personal nanny for each child as many of them tend to do. I know she likes to also take them on set, so I'm assuming she has a nanny for each to keep them occupied. When you can afford that kinda lifestyle it's easy.:shrug: 

It's why I laugh at all the REAL housewives shows. They're so UNREAL about being a homemaker...UNLESS you actually have that kinda cash to strutt yourself around for petty material possessions and afford a nanny for each child I don't think they have a clue (most of them anyways) what it's like to actually clean, cook, raise their children without a nanny, put that same time they put into their possessions into raising their kids and focusing on their actual marriages without selfishness. This REALITY T.V stuff has gotten so unrealistic.

Not that money is bad, but the worshipping of material possessions that's so sad. Loss of any realistic values of the GIFT of baring a child and raising them or actually finding JOY in your marriage and WORKING things out. Looks pretty easy when your lifestyle offers you a way out.:winkwink::thumbup::nope:


----------



## padbrat

Yay MA! He heard all the prayers we were sending up for you and Amelia! Good news!:happydance:

My Hubby never feels like a machine.... every time I have got pregnant I have been hungover after a massive night out... maybe alcohol helps the eggs and spermy get together! hahaha:haha:

Listen to this ladies.... totally spooked me out... My friend VGibs posted this in the TTCAL section...:flower:

Pad - I had a dream last night that you had a baby girl.....and you named her Miracle Elizabeth!!!!!!!!!!!! haha I know it sounds weird but for some reason all the bnb'ers loved it!!!!!!!!!!!! You said you were going to call her Mira-Beth for short!

So what do we think of Mirabeth???:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Yaaaaaaay Mirabeth rules !!!!! Mirabeth rocks baby... :happydance::happydance::pink::pink::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Tititimes2

Pad- just saw your post and ticker and had to come out of the background to say yayay :). Wishing you nothing but good things and all of God's grace honey :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Skye you are soooo funny!! You make me crack up!! LMAO

Tititimes2 I really appreciate you coming out to cheer me on.... I hope you are taking care of yourself huni xx


----------



## lynnb

Skye - I had my scan pic at 6+6, I think at 6 weeks the 'little white blob' starts growing at about 1mm per day so at 6+6 it's big enough to see something more than a blob.

Deb - so happy to see you have a ticker, keep up the PMA & fx'd for :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## lavalux

Mirabeth! Love it!


----------



## padbrat

Yeah I decided to hell with it... and have a ticker! PMA PMA PMA for us eh Lynn!!

hehehehe gotta tell ya Lava was totally freaked out! lol


----------



## lynnb

Definitely lots of PMA Deb, don't know if it works but it's better than worrying all the time :dohh:


----------



## FutureMommie

Today I am finally feeling human again. Yesterday after my IUI i was fine until about 1 and then I had to leave work and go home because I was in so much pain! I was bloated and in so much pain that I physically got sick. I called my RE's office and since I did not have a fever he figured that I was ovulating at that time and that and a little over stimulated. He said after a few hours it should get better but if I continued to be sick go to the ER. Around 7 I finally got some relief and today even though I still feel icky I'm not in intense pain. The pain was worse that my myomectomy at least then I could take something to help with the pain, with this, it just had to run it course. All I could do was lay flat on my back, I was so swollen I could even roll onto my side. I remember thinking yesterday that I don't think that I will be able to stand this kind of pain again so I'm really hoping I'm pg, although my RE said that if I do get pg that it will probably return. Ugggh, this is so hard but thankful that I'm feeling a little better today and hopefully even better tomorrow


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- I LOVE the name MiraBeth!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw FM that sounds terrible, glad it has subsided for now and hope you do get a BFP this month. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

PMA not PMS!
PMA not PMS!
PMA not PMS!


----------



## skye2010

FM, it sounds like you are overstimmulated as well. HCG (trigger shot) does it. You have to lye down and rest as much as you can. It gets better as you sleep in fact. You can get up to 1000 mg of plain paracetamol but nothing else. Paracetamol does give a good relief though. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Poor thing I only know too well what's it like :kiss: My swelling had gone down and it was ok about a week but yesterday I didn't rest and I did a lot of light housework (packing Dh's suitcase, cooking, laundry) and in the evening my waist was huge again. Today I'm getting my feet up. 

If it doesn't improve please take a couple of days sick leave from work cause you really can't be standing and running around. Hope you feel better soon hon. On the upside you will not even care about that once you have the BFP :))):dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skye2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Titi it's so nice to see you, I am hoping that you would find peace and feel better soon xxx


----------



## padbrat

FM I think you should def follow Skyes advice... and like she said when you get the BFP you won't care... I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoping this is the one for you!!!!

Lava you crack me up!! PMA PMA PMA PMA all the way!!!

hmmmm... Mirabeth is growing on me... think pink think pink think pink think pink think pink!!!


----------



## padbrat

Lynn you are absolutely right!!! worrying makes you blue.... so no worrying for me and then maybe I will have pink!!! LMAO


----------



## GMATP 2011

Count me in! I am 37 and ttc #1. We have been officially trying for well over a year and over a year before that not trying not preventing. Nothing. We fall in the unexplained category. We just had our 2nd iui on Friday and I feel amazingly at peace as I start the 2ww! Best of luck to everyone of all of us!


----------



## lynnb

Deb - PMSL, I never thought of it like that, maybe I'll get a girl too then.:haha:

GMATP - Hi & welcome, sounds like you're in a good place at the moment, hope you get your BFP this cycle.

FM - Hope you're feeling better today & taking Skyes advice & resting. :hugs:

Skye - How are you feeling huni? Any pregnancy symptoms yet?

Luv, Lava, Never, HA, MA, Missy, Twinkle, Carole, Nikki, Dwrgi, Butterfly, Baby4MJ, Purplelou, Chris, bblve, labrat44, Praying, Jocr, mpepe (hopefully I have remembered everyone, sorry if I haven't), hope all you ladies are having a good weekend. Sending you all lots of PMA & :dust:

AFM - I'm now so bloated I look about 6 months pregnant &, after not being able to do up my jeans yesterday & having a little breakdown :brat: , I have given in & bought a pair of maternity trousers. OMG they are soooo comfy, don't think I'm ever going to take them off.


----------



## lavalux

Welcome, GMATP. You are in good company here!

FM,
Hope you are feeling better soon! I feel bloated, but not in pain. That sounds awful. Definitely rest up! 

Deb, 
Think pink!!!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

LMAO at LynnB! You go ahead and get your preggo pants! I'd do the same thing in your shoes.

FM: Hugs to you. Follow Skye's advice, who was also hyperstimed, right?

Padbrat: I'm rooting totally for team pink! :) I really like the name Mirabeth!

Welcome to our board GMATP and Butterfly! Like others have said, I hope your stay is short! :flower:

How is everyone else this weekend? :hugs:

Lava: As a founding member of the "whatevas club", LOL, ITA with your PMA, not PMS mantra! It has worked, because after 7 days of somewhat unpleasant cramping (which I now attribute to Clomid), it seems that PMS is mostly over. Some pains from rt. ovary, some breast tenderness, but as of this morning, very little general cramping. Just waiting for the "itch" (rhymes with witch) :sulk: 

AFM, my ticker is a bit wrong, as yes it is 29 days, but I'm not 10dpo. I have to be at earliest 11dpo today, and at latest 14dpo (which would be inaccurate as I usually have 11 day LP). OR, I did not OV at all this month. :wacko: I officially jumped off the whateveas train Friday night, simply because I was suffering from insomnia for the past few days, and you know that your mind starts to play tricks on you in the middle of the night. But once I did some reading and found out that lots of women suffer strong PMS symptoms on Clomid, and longer cycles to boot, I'm back on the "whatevers" caboose! :haha:


----------



## lavalux

Nikki,
I'm 9DPO, but very little going on here. Yesterday my boobs were a bit sore, but other than the typical bloating, that's it right now. Except, I've had those ovary cramps as well. What does that mean, do you know?

I'm supposed to go into the doctor on Friday for a blood test, which would be 14DPO (the day my smart phone app predicts that I will get my period). But, I was on Clomid this cycle and between that and the trigger shot, all bets are off with cycle length. 

I've been reminded by some friends who recently gave birth that they had no noticeable pg symptoms during the TWW. 

But ...

Whatevs ... ;)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. 

Just checking in on all of you! :hugs: 

Praying your having a lovely weekend. :flower:


~Rebekah~


----------



## padbrat

Yay Lynn and Lava .... think pink think pink think pink.... NO BLUE NO BLUE NO BLUE....
I am even wearing a pink top today to cement this in my mind... and I hate the colour pink! LOL

Hmmmm getting a lot of votes for Mirabeth.....just need the baby girl to go with it Nikki! LOL

I reckon FM has taken Skyes advice to heart and is having a good old rest cos she isn't on here!! LOL

Not a bad weekend thanks MA.... chilling relaxing and thinking pink! LOL


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey everyone :hi:

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Loving all the PMA again, I have officially joined the 'whatever's group :haha:

I have absolutely NO excitement about anything possibly becoming BFP this month and I'm fine with it!

No DTD in the right places...check....UTI....check....thrush from antibiotics...check and who knows how long this cycle will be...check :haha:

WHATEVER!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend though :flower:

A xXx


----------



## padbrat

Never.... believe me I was always a member of the 'whatever' club.... had a rough ideaish of when I OV'd and usually had a massive night out and was hungover to hell...

This one was conceived in Spain after a few good bottles of local red!! 

Hey... I don't suggest you become a raging alcoholic... but maybe being more relaxed about things gives you body a break after all the stress hormones that float around when we are worrying about TTC?


----------



## Neversaynever

Padbrat..... I'm hoping so badly that you have a little pink bean growing in there :flower:

I don't drink alcohol at all...too much of a wuss and I can't stand the smell or taste :dohh:

Last month we DTD at all the right times, had brown spotting at 6DPO and a BFN so there's no point in stressing. When I got pregnant last time, I didn't even get a positive OPK and only DTD ONCE...work that one out :rofl:

Oh the joys eh?

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Am so with ya Never... after my surgery on the 11th April we couldn't DTD for ages cos of the bleeding.... so I threw the idea out of my head... and guess what happened!!

Yep, the joys of the rollarcoaster eh hun!

ps... I am so hoping it is pink too lol...keep telling OH he better have given me pink swimmers this time!!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Giiirls:hi

Hope everyone's having a great weekend. I oficially believe that drinking loads of water helps with any unidentified uncomfort. I was feeling kind of "buurgh" dunno why. Just a bit yellow and "burggh' but I keep drinking and it seems to help Yaaaay! 

First things first, Lava, sore boobs, ovary cramps + bloating still there. :))) That sounds really good bb. :dust::dust: I have a really good feeling about it. Please update asap tomorrow. All toes, fingers crossed and lot's of sticky vibes and prayers xxx

Debs, I love your "Think Pink" motto. You know I'm gonna wear pink for you too tomorrow. I have this baby pink shirt top I bought when I was bloated in desperation cause it was the only thing that fitted. I'm gonna wear that :) All for Mirabeth.

LynB congratulations starting with the pregnancy gear finally. I'm living in tunics and tights yet but hope I'll be there soon :)

Hello Gmatp, good luck with the TWW with IUI. Hope this is it for you. A few sweet girls here are on IUI TWW so you are not alone. :)

Nevernever don't underestimate the "Whatever's Club" :kiss: Hope it does the trick for you.

Nikki hon truck loads of :dust::dust::dust: stickies for you too. Are you going to test tomorrow or just sit it out? Good luck hon.

Rebekah :hi: How was the fun ride? How's watching all the soaps and quiz shows going babes? I'm a telly girl this weekend too. 

FM, u any better hon? Keeping up with the fluids and the rest? :flower: :hugs: Truck, truck, truck loads of sticky baby vibes for you too.

Dwrgi, Missy, Luvy, Ha, Twinkie, Jo, Onmymind, Baby4mj, Bbive, Butterfly hope u girls are all had a great weekend.

Ginger are u lurking? Please update hon xxx

Caroleb, you must be in your TWW by now, or just at the transfer stage. Hope this would be your lucky month and you would have a sticky baby to keep. xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hey Giiirls:hi
> 
> 
> Rebekah :hi: How was the fun ride? How's watching all the soaps and quiz shows going babes? I'm a telly girl this weekend too.

The ride was AWESOME! Went to the garden center and purchased flowers and some for Jacksons stone as well. It looks beautiful! As for the tv watching. I'm bored with it. I actually was listening to "bad boy Robbie Williams" :happydance: for awhile. Gets me in a better mood sometimes. :winkwink: My parents came by to visit us and my brother in law/Sister in law and 5 nieces and nephews came over. Had a lovely day of visiters. Would LOVE to go out again but Doug won't let me. Keeps saying I have to rest. :wacko: It's good for Amelia but I'm going stir crazy. There's only so much to keep me occupied before I get kinda bored. Last night I didn't sleep at all. Seems the progesterone injections have caused another bout of nausea and I feel as though I have to barf every second. Took the edge off a little with some anti-nausea meds but they only work a little bit on me for some reason.

Other than that, it's been a delightful day!:happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Heeey, my dear friend. I'm watching "How I met my mother?" and it gets boring after 3-4 episodes. But I can post while I watch. Don't have many tricks for you cause it just is plain boring staying at home but it is for Amelia :) and you are now 20 weeks. Yaaaay! It helps to keep things in perspective. Do you have any garden at all? Or a balcony? Would sitting there and knitting or sthg work? How about a new embroidery project? Just hand sewing.
I also watch a lot of cooking programmes.
Your Progestrone injections really sound potent. Do you need to take it all the way?
xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! :hi:  My "whatevs" peeps are cracking me up! :rofl: Welcome to the new ladies - I hope you love it here as much as I do. :flow: 

Had a great day at the Indy 500 today with DH and my parents - I don't follow racing at all but the 500 is SUCH a big deal here and such a huge festival all month long that you can't help but get swept up in the excitement! The festive mood was ruined as soon as we got in the car to head home, though - DH did something that completely pi$$ed me off. I am so glad we're on a ttc break right now because I don't even really want to be in the same room with him at the moment, let alone have sex with him! :growlmad:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Never*- I hope you are feeling better from having a UTI. I'm sorry that the antibiotics gave you thrush. Hope you feel better soon.:hugs::hugs:

*Skye*- Thanks for the compliment on my photo. I really love my dh. Having a child together would make our family complete. I am so happy that you got to see your baby's heartbeat.:baby: How exciting! I also love drinking tons of water, it makes me feel better.

*Dwrgi*- My dh does the same thing with his vits. I always have to remind him! Your twinges, sound very promising! I really hope you get your bfp!!:hugs::hugs:

*bblve*- I wish my dh would remind himself to take his vits. Our problem is with his sperm quality, so it is very important for him to take them. I would have felt heartbroken too, if my dh said that to me. They don't understand that we have a very short window of be fertile and that timing is everything!:hugs::hugs:

*Lava*- Sounds like the girls gave you great advice about how to get around feeling pressured to drink. I hope you had fun! I really hope you get your bfp!!:hugs::hugs:

*MommysAngel*- Great news!!! Glad you like your dr. Also glad to hear you were able to get out of the house!!:hugs:

*Butterfly*- Hope af does not show up!:af::af::af:

*Futuremommie*- Sounds like your IUI went well. Sorry you were not feeling good! Hope you were able to get some rest. Glad to hear you are feeling better!! I really hope you get your bfp!!:hugs::hugs:

*Padbrat*- Loving the name, Mirabeth. I will think pink!!! :pink::pink:

*HappyAuntie*- Sounds like you had a good time with your parents. Sorry to hear your dh pissed you off. As I was writing this reply, my dh started in on me about my car and now I'm pissed!:wacko:

*Baby4mj*- Your MIL sounds like mine- a bit nutty.:wacko: Love that you change up the bd schedule and your dh doesn't put up a fuss! I hope you get your bfp!:hugs::hugs:

*Lynnb*- I am glad you got yourself some maternity pants- so you can be nice and comfty.:hugs::hugs:

Welcome, *Gmatp*- you have come to the right place! You will love it here.

Hi *Nikki*, *Missy*, *onmymind *,*twinkle*- hope I'm not leaving anyone out!:hugs::hugs:

I'm thinking about you *Ginger*- and hope that your doing ok. I hope you will ck in soon, so we know how you are doing.:hugs::hugs:

My visit with my mil, wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be! She was actually really nice. Dh and I had a good time!

Tomorrow is Memorial Day- The Kiwanis club that I am in serves snacks and coffee at the Veterans Memorial, that we have here in our town. I did this event last year and was in tears, remembering all the the men and women we have lost and still serving our country.

I understand that it is a bank holiday in the U.K.

Sending hugs and love to you all. xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Skye, 

17P Injections are more potent than suppositories and progesterone in oil. It's a thick gel-like substance that takes a longer more open needle. The drug only goes into the upper quadrant in the muscle of your bum cheek. Usually you switch every other butt-cheek every other week. I'll tell you that for me it takes the two weeks for that side to heal before you get another injection! Not everyone has the side-effects but I seem to get the drug pilled in my muscle and you can feel a hardening on the butt cheek where the drug was about the size of a baseball. Add to that the other butt cheek from the prior week and it makes sitting and sleeping painful. I find I have to push past the pain area to the very top of my hip to sleep :haha: 

The other issue I noticed in the beginning is the nausea. Went away but for some reason came back with this dose. I get intense nausea it seems.

As far as how long, It's from wk 16 to wk 36. one injection a week. Mine are on fridays and it seems as though the side effects take place 72 hours later. :wacko:

All worth it if it keeps me from preterm labor. Just a bit of an annoyance once in awhile.

We have a HUGE yard but I can't be up walking around it. I AM still waiting on our deck to finally be put in with hopes I can get a chaise lounge and enjoy being outside. Right now It's just the bedroom though unless I have an appointment and a rare outing when scans show cervical length are okay.

HA, we were just talking about the 500 today with my dad who LOVES racing. It's not my forte I've determined after last years race at Watkins Glenn. Too long, loud and scares the heck outa me when they crash!

Sorry about the argument with dh! :hugs: We get those as well. Both Doug and I sometimes have diarrhea of the mouth. We apologize and move on later but it's not always fun when it happens.

Luv, Sounds so nice. :cry: I LOVE my guys and gals! We try to support any way we can! Even the family members!


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies, popping on real quick to shout a hello to my Whatever ladies lol!! Its been a whacky weekend here so far, major thunderstorms here is Chicago land. But tomorrow, or should i say later today since its after midnight here, its supposed to finally warm up and be sunny, whooooo hooooo. We got our pool up today, but then had to drop it down since it was not filled and some major thunderstorms were rolling in, we did not want to make it a large kite lol:haha:. Oh before i forget again, (I swear i have a 10 second memory) Skye, i am so glad to hear the news that all is well and you saw the heartbeat!!! OK, i am off to bed. I hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend. Oh and i know now why i love this site, i was on American Preg, and geeze those women all they do is complain, if someone who is ttc gets a bfp, dang you had better not post about it, such bitterness, and i dont understand it, i adore hearing about bfp's and pregnancies, so thank you ladies for actually being adults lol.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for wearing pink!! Yay for a HB Skye!!! FABBY NEWS! And Matenity Trousers eh Lynn!! LOL

Oooo MA you must be doing your nut being cooped up indoors... but it will all be worth it when you hold Amelia in your arms xx

Lava.... I agree with Skye... those symptoms sound suspiciously good to me...

HA I don't know much about the Indy.. being a Brit.... but I did go to Daytona race track and kinda figured it is a massive deal... sounds absolutely fabby to me.... though sorry DH was a bit of an ass towards the end... Boooooo bad DH!!!

Luv I agree it is a lovely photo of you and your OH.... soon you will get that lovely BFP and fill the piccy up with a baby. And your pink vibes are always appreciated! LOL

Nikki and FM... just loads of luck and baby dust.... xxxxx

Ginger.... where are you? Miss you!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies I am so sorry I have been totally rubbish about being online lately and keeping up with things.

Pradbrat I am overjoyed at your news of your BFP. I know you will be feeling scared and worried but you have to believe that this will be your time and that everything will be ok for you. I know it is so much easier to say than believe but I will be praying for you every day:hugs:

Skye YAY for the HB, so exciting. Looking forward to your updates throughout your pregnancy. You give me hope that things will come right for me one day:hugs:

AFM I have had a tough time of it the past few days as been having a load of side effects. Went to the Doctors yesterday and insisted they scanned me as here they are not really into the monitoring. They normally give you a script for your meds for the cycle and tell you to come in for a scan 2 days before you are due for EC. Anyways I was on day 6 of stimms and had some brown discharge so was not happy and when they scanned me it showed left ovary had 6 eggs and right only had 1 of any size. I was devastated as last time I had 15 eggs at this stage. This Dr was surprised that I was not responding well and has upped my meds but I am a little concerned as my doses are huge compared to last time. In London I did short protocol in the end as I did not downreg on the nasal spray. I took Letrazole day 1-5 and started Gonal F on day 2 started 450 for 2 days then dropped to 300 for a few days and then 225 for the final few. This time I have had 450 for the first 4 days then dropped to 300, insisted on the scan yesterday and he has now put me back up to 450 daily for the remainder and added Luveris daily.

I am due for a scan again on Thursday to see whats going on and EC Sunday but I am really downhearted now as we were aiming for 20 eggs this time and although I am on double the amount of meds I have half the eggs. I just feel as though the process here is not as precise as it should be. Hormone levels not monitored enough or scans. I really wish I could do my treatment with the Dr in London again but sadly I need to keep my job as that is what pays for my treatment so I am in catch 22.

I am trying to remain positive and think that more eggs may grow enough by Sunday and that just 1 of them may be good enough but it is really upsetting. We all struggle so much and battle with our bodies that just don't want to play the game. I am going to acupuncture tonight to help get me in the right frame of mind to take this battle head on again and then I think I will bake some cakes and cookies as baking always makes me happy.

Thanks for listening to my mad rant and I will sit and read all your posts when I am on the sofa tonight and catch up on all I have missed.

Love and hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
Aww, I'm sorry you don't feel as comfortable with this clinic as you did the London one. I hope the acupuncture and baking help ease your mind. Just focus on keeping a PMA (as hard as it is sometimes). We are all here for you rooting for a successful IVF, your BFP, and the day when you deliver your healthy baby. Hang in there!

Wow! I keep hearing about the nastiness and cattiness of the girls on other sites and I am so grateful that I landed here first off. It is hard enough getting through the ups and downs of TTCing without the negativity and bitterness of others who are going through a similar experience. I don't mind listening to an occasional vent at all; in fact, I've certainly had my share of venting here, but we still all support one another and help pick each other up to face another day. Thanks to everyone for being such amazing women. We will make the best mommies!

So, my boobs aren't sore anymore, no real pg symptoms at all, but I have had some crazy vivid dreams about babies. Last night I dreamt that I was breastfeeding, a few nights ago, I dreamt of being in labor before the nurse in my dream told me to rest and then I woke up. Isn't that sort of strange? I guess subconsciously my brain is helping me get my head around all of this.

My MIL and my parents came over for dinner. First off my mom tells me about my childhood neighbor, Kimberly, (our moms were great friends and pitted us into competition from toddler years on) who just delivered her baby on Thursday. She went on and on about all the gramma nicknames she'd come up with, etc. which devolved into a 30 minute conversation about baby names. Then she asks me about my friend who just had her baby. I tersely responded that I hadn't talked with her in awhile and she reprimanded me for not being there for my friend. Every time she caught me in a corner, she gave me this worried half-smile and asked, "how are you doing, really??" When I said fine, she was like, "Are you sure?" ARRRGGGGGGGGGG!

It's funny b/c I love hearing about BFPs & pregnancies on this site since it gives me encouragement, but not so much when I read about Mariah Carey's in the celebrity mags or tv, or when my mom talks about it incessantly and gives me that pitying look. At least my dad is blissfully unaware of all this and my MIL just doesn't ask. Anyway, my mom is coming over in a few minutes to help me upholster our new dining room chairs so I need to marshall all my patience!!!!! 

Happy Memorial Day U.S. and Happy Bank Holiday to our UK girls!


----------



## padbrat

Thanks carole..... so sorry you are having such a rough time with your clinic. It just shakes your faith when they aren't doing the things you think they should...

I am just hoping that these extra meds do the trick for you, please keep us up to date x

Lava I know that gritted teeth feeling you are talking about..... makes you boil inside! Fortunately, although my Mother knows about some of my m/c she doesn't know about the last one and doesn't know about this one anymore so she doesn't really ask.... though I do occasionally get the 'serious are you OK' talk which really gets on my nerves! I know she is trying to help... but my Mum is one of those who sneezed and got pregnant so she doesn't really know what we go through...

ahhh well... I guess it is a Mums job eh Lava to ask us these things and worry.... we will too one day!


----------



## skye2010

Carole, I'm sorry to hear that you are not getting the right sort of treatment. I don't understand why on earth would they not scan you? If they have a scanner it doesn't really cost them much? Do they not give you any blood tests either? How the hell would they know the dose of meds? Hope your six would grow all to a ripe size. But they have to give u blood tests and scan to make sure they all grow same size and not overgrow each other. I think you should insist being scanned every 2 days at least. If the dr promised you 20 eggs you must have had enough follicles to start with. It doesn't make sense. I completely understand your frustration. You are almost through so better pray for those loveley eggs to grow to be big and healthy and all mature.When is your EC? Loads of baby dust and growing vibes to you Hon. xxxx

Luvy it's great you had good time with MIL. Probably just what you needed. I was in a similar situation today. I made a lunch date with a good friend. But she's been saying such stupid stuff since I did my treatment I didn't feel like meeting her today. I went anyway and had a good time. :))))

Lava, dunno if a smack would be helpful with some people. They just don't get the point do they? As for mum's, if your mum's not tactful about this subject better inform as little as necessary. I'm not telling my mum until she visits me in July. I don't think it will make her less happy about being a granny but it may save me a lot of hassle if there's any complications. + She can never hold her tongue. Tell my mum and the whole town would know. 

Ha sounds really exciting. i've never seen any racing but I can imagine the crowd excitement which is great. As for DH, it is one of their job titles to be super annoying at times. Have a nap and you'll forget it :)

MA hope you get your comfy deck chair before you go all cholostrophobic. xx

Onmymind, hope the weather turned out for the better at least for the Memorial Day over there.

Debs xxxx

US girls hope all enjoyed the long weekend. xx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hello ladies:

Just popping in to say "hi."

Glad you had a nice ride MA. Good to see everything going well.

Hey Skye!

HA: Glad you had fun at Indy 500. Sorry about the fight with DH. I totally know that feeling--you love them, but you just wish they'd drop off the face of a cliff for like a day. :growlmad: Oh, no one else feels like that but me? Alrighty then. :)

Luv: Hope you had a nice time with the Kiwanis. I'm from a military family, and my grandfather is buried in a military cemetery. I'm proud of the contributions and sacrifices made by our military men and women.

Onmymind: Yes, this really the only site I post on. I was on another at first, but the gazillion fancy signatures seemed to be more important than what was being said! :)

Thanks Pad!

Carole: I am sorry things are not going so well for you. Hopefully you will get the end result you desire, even if the methods are not ideal. Thinking good thoughts for you.

Lava: I'm near you in DPO. Like you, I'm not sure how the Clomid has affected my cycle either. BFP thoughts for you! Your story with you mom is funny, but aggravating, I know. My mom generally is a hand's off sort of person, so usually she knows stuff because I tell her, rather than her asking. She has a psycology background, so she's usually spot-on with her opinions and thoughs. :cloud9: I loves me mommy!

Thanks for the luck and dust Pad!

Still waiting on this end, LOL. I'm only on 50mg of Clomid, so I wouldn't have expected it to change my cycle that much, but here we are, because I forgot to start opk until CD17 :dohh:. The general cramping is pretty much gone, just the pulling from my right side now, especially when I stand up or move around. Breasts still tender, but totally manageable. I've adjusted my ticker to reflect that I'm not going to assume this cycle is over until at least tomorrow.


----------



## onmymind17

OMG, Padbrat, i am so sorry, i did not comment and say how excited i am for you!!! I just know this little one is going to stick!!! See i told you i have a 10 second memory lol. Well the weather in Chicago swung the other way, now we are sunny and in the 90's!!! I am so happy and will take this any day over the cold and rain. I hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## lavalux

Had a nice visit with Mom today. She was on her best behavior. Managed to only mention the new baby once and refrained from going into the room with all the baby room fabric! :) I know it is hard for her b/c she wants a grandbaby so badly ... all her friends talk about them and show off their brag books with pictures. She tries to be supportive. I alternate between talking about it and being snippy if she asks how I'm doing so she must be majorly confused how to deal with me! Having friends over to grill out so better get going. Just wanted to check in with my preggo girls and my whatevs girls! PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## skye2010

Debs,
I forgot to wear pink yesterday, I'm sorry. But I remembered today :) I had a dentist appt first thing in the morning so I grabbed my only pink tunic shirt which is baby pink and the first leggings that came to my hand which turns out being leaf green. I look like a giant hyacinth sitting in the dentists office right now hahahahaha!!!! Will update a pict later on xxxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

I have a question to those of you who have done IVF before as I have had brown spotting since day 5 of my stimming and that is the original reason I went to the clinic on Sunday and insisted on a scan. They told me that some of my endometrium still needed to come away and not to worry. Thing is this is still happening and I did not have this at all with my first attempt in London. I have a horrible feeling that my hormones were not right to start with and that is why I have not responded to the meds and that is why I just feel like my period is about to start even though it is not supposed to be due. I am due for egg collection on Sunday but I cannot see how I can consider a transfer if my womb is still shedding even slightly.

I spoke with DH about this today and have told him that I want to cancel the cycle if this is still happening when I go for my scan on Thursday.

I did tell the doctor that initially I tried for the long protocol in London but I didn't seem to down reg on the nasal spray. He blamed it on the sprays and said he preferred the injection. When he scanned me after my period came he told me I was ready to start stimms and that no blood test was required, I did push this but he said that he could tell from the scan that all was well and to trust him. Now I am feeling that all was not well and that again my estradiol was too high. 

I am really frustrated with the whole thing as I have such limited options here in Bahrain. I know that this doctor has worked for so many ladies as his clinic is always full and people tell you he is the best but I feel miserable about it all. I know my body and I know that it responds alot better to meds than this. What would you ladies do if you were in my situation and has anyone heard of this brown blood spotting through stimming?

Any help or advice that you can give would be really appreciated.


----------



## caroleb73

lavalux said:


> Had a nice visit with Mom today. She was on her best behavior. Managed to only mention the new baby once and refrained from going into the room with all the baby room fabric! :) I know it is hard for her b/c she wants a grandbaby so badly ... all her friends talk about them and show off their brag books with pictures. She tries to be supportive. I alternate between talking about it and being snippy if she asks how I'm doing so she must be majorly confused how to deal with me! Having friends over to grill out so better get going. Just wanted to check in with my preggo girls and my whatevs girls! PMA! PMA! PMA!

Hey Lava I understand how hard it can be with family through all of this as my brothers and sisters have all had the baby explosions and I am the only 1 left without a little one. My SIL is the hardest of them all on me and sometimes I could just scream at her but I take a deep breath and remind myself that I waited for babies for a reason as I didn't find my Mr Right until I was that much older. Then other times I just try to avoid her.:haha:

I am sure your Mum is totally ok with you probably just feels a little helpless that she can't help you more. I know that my Mum struggles at times as she just wants to put it all right for me and make me happy and she knows she can't.

This TTC journey is one hell of a ride that I really wish none of us ever had to face.

Enjoy the BBQ with friends and have some fun. Your BFP could be just around the corner for you:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Deb,
I'm wearing pink right now for you!!! :)

Carole,
I wish I could help with your question, but I'm sure Skye or one of the other IVF ladies will be much better equipped to answer you question. I'm sorry that you aren't feeling good about this cycle. I would usually say to trust your instinct and insist of the scans and blood tests and if you are still spotting, consider canceling a cycle if you don't feel ready. I'm sure you have a very qualified doctor and we all want to trust our doctors, but they also have to be sensitive to how we are feeling and agree to do more scans. I insisted on laying on the table longer after my IUI, insisted on a progesterone test, and to switch from Femara & Clomid this cycle and my doctor agreed to the switch so I felt much more in control of my treatment. A good doctor should understand that we need to be emotionally and physically ready.

So, AFM, I was a bad girl this morning and used a First Response home pregnancy test. I am 11DPO and not scheduled to get my blood test until Friday. There is a faint line there next to a much darker one. Two lines = pg according to the instructions. Even my husband saw the line. But I'm not going to get too excited yet b/c I've read about HCG trigger shots interfering with a home pregnancy test and I've read about chemical pregnancies. If I took my trigger shot 13 days ago, would that hormone still be in my system? I guess I can test again tomorrow and see if the line gets darker.


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Deb,
> I'm wearing pink right now for you!!! :)
> 
> Carole,
> I wish I could help with your question, but I'm sure Skye or one of the other IVF ladies will be much better equipped to answer you question. I'm sorry that you aren't feeling good about this cycle. I would usually say to trust your instinct and insist of the scans and blood tests and if you are still spotting, consider canceling a cycle if you don't feel ready. I'm sure you have a very qualified doctor and we all want to trust our doctors, but they also have to be sensitive to how we are feeling and agree to do more scans. I insisted on laying on the table longer after my IUI, insisted on a progesterone test, and to switch from Femara & Clomid this cycle and my doctor agreed to the switch so I felt much more in control of my treatment. A good doctor should understand that we need to be emotionally and physically ready.
> 
> So, AFM, I was a bad girl this morning and used a First Response home pregnancy test. I am 11DPO and not scheduled to get my blood test until Friday. There is a faint line there next to a much darker one. Two lines = pg according to the instructions. Even my husband saw the line. But I'm not going to get too excited yet b/c I've read about HCG trigger shots interfering with a home pregnancy test and I've read about chemical pregnancies. If I took my trigger shot 13 days ago, would that hormone still be in my system? I guess I can test again tomorrow and see if the line gets darker.

Ohhhhh i have used the trigger shot with all 5 of my IUI's, and every time by 10 days after the shot the trigger is out of your system, i would have to say with 13 days past it, more than likely thats a bfp you have starting there!!!! How exciting!!!! Test again in a couple of days, it should get darker!!


----------



## lynnb

lavalux said:


> So, AFM, I was a bad girl this morning and used a First Response home pregnancy test. I am 11DPO and not scheduled to get my blood test until Friday. There is a faint line there next to a much darker one. Two lines = pg according to the instructions. Even my husband saw the line. But I'm not going to get too excited yet b/c I've read about HCG trigger shots interfering with a home pregnancy test and I've read about chemical pregnancies. If I took my trigger shot 13 days ago, would that hormone still be in my system? I guess I can test again tomorrow and see if the line gets darker.

From what I've read about trigger shots this sounds very promising, fx'd the line gets darker in the next few days & it's your BFP.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava, I am friends with a lady in here and I'm SURE her trigger shot was out of her system by 10 DPO and her lines got darker with her BFP that month. I will go and check but I think this is the start of your BFP :happydance:

Be back in a sec...

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Do you realise how hard it is to find a post when you really need it :haha: especially on my iPhone :dohh:

And my cat has just run up my legs and back and the sting from the scratches have started, all because I was too busy on here and not fussing him :rofl:

Anyway I hope this works, here's the link to all of her tests. I'm sure she won't mind as Holly is such a lovely lady :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...d-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-78.html

XxX


----------



## missyt

Welcome GMATP!

Carole, I can just imagine how frustrated you are. IVF is such a huge step and you just want everything to go perfect. You have every right to feel the way you do. I'm praying for you.

FM, I hope you are feeling better.

Lava, fx'd that your line get darker and you get your BFP this month!

AFM, I'm just catching up on all your posts. It looks like I'm a few days behind. No changes with me. I test next Monday, the 6th. I was really crabby yesterday so maybe its the start of PMS.


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Thank you, yes you are right I did hyperstim and that is the most pain I have ever experienced. What is paracetamol? I hope you are feeling better today.

GMATP2011- Welcome and Good luck in the 2ww

Lynb- Yay for the maternity jeans!!!!! LOL

Nikki- BFP vibes!!!!!

Caroleb- I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time, I think it is very important that you feel comfy with the treatment that you are receiveing and that you feel like you have the best possible chance. I know it would be really hard to cancel the cycle after you have already been thru so much. I know whatever you decided will be best and I have my fingers crossed that you will have lots more eggies if you decided to continue. Is it not possible for you to pay for a scan to see how the follies are growing?

Lava- FX, but i agree with the other ladies that the trigger is probably gone....keep up the pma, I love it.

Missyt- Stay positive I'm rooting for you.

Hi All- Thanks for checking on me, it has been a rough weekend. After all the horrible pain on Friday, and Saturday I started to feel a little better compared to Friday but still not great, on top of that somehow I develped gas pain, and constipation (sorry tmi) I'm not sure where that came from but it just added to my misery. Sunday I felt a bit better but stayed around the house most of the day. Yesterday I felt the best I've felt since before the IUI but still not 100%. Today I'm at work and still achey and bloated. This is by far the WORSE IUI I have ever had!!!! And I'm not sure I can go through this again. My entire weekend sucked I'm going on vacation to San Francisco next week and I really really hope that I'm feeling much better. This morning I woke up pretty much in tears because I'm so tired of feeling bad and feeling exhausted. IF can totally take over your life if you let it and sometimes I feel like that's what I've done. I'm really praying that I'm pregnant but If I"m not before I can pursue IVF I have to take a break and just enjoy my summer. 

Thank you all so much for all of your support. I know that I will feel better as each day passes.


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Skye- Thank you, yes you are right I did hyperstim and that is the most pain I have ever experienced. What is paracetamol? I hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> GMATP2011- Welcome and Good luck in the 2ww
> 
> Lynb- Yay for the maternity jeans!!!!! LOL
> 
> Nikki- BFP vibes!!!!!
> 
> Caroleb- I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time, I think it is very important that you feel comfy with the treatment that you are receiveing and that you feel like you have the best possible chance. I know it would be really hard to cancel the cycle after you have already been thru so much. I know whatever you decided will be best and I have my fingers crossed that you will have lots more eggies if you decided to continue. Is it not possible for you to pay for a scan to see how the follies are growing?
> 
> Lava- FX, but i agree with the other ladies that the trigger is probably gone....keep up the pma, I love it.
> 
> Missyt- Stay positive I'm rooting for you.
> 
> Hi All- Thanks for checking on me, it has been a rough weekend. After all the horrible pain on Friday, and Saturday I started to feel a little better compared to Friday but still not great, on top of that somehow I develped gas pain, and constipation (sorry tmi) I'm not sure where that came from but it just added to my misery. Sunday I felt a bit better but stayed around the house most of the day. Yesterday I felt the best I've felt since before the IUI but still not 100%. Today I'm at work and still achey and bloated. This is by far the WORSE IUI I have ever had!!!! And I'm not sure I can go through this again. My entire weekend sucked I'm going on vacation to San Francisco next week and I really really hope that I'm feeling much better. This morning I woke up pretty much in tears because I'm so tired of feeling bad and feeling exhausted. IF can totally take over your life if you let it and sometimes I feel like that's what I've done. I'm really praying that I'm pregnant but If I"m not before I can pursue IVF I have to take a break and just enjoy my summer.
> 
> Thank you all so much for all of your support. I know that I will feel better as each day passes.


Oh wow, honey i am so sorry your feeling so bad, hopefully its all leading up to a wonderful bfp. I was lucky, all the IUI's i did i never had a problem with them, i always felt ok. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you will feel fantastic and get to enjoy your vacation to San Francisco!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Lava - that sounds ever so promising with sight of two lines - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping that it is a BFP.

FM - sorry that you are feeling so bad, hope it gets better for your trip to SF next week

MissyT - FX for your testing next Monday

CaroleB - sorry I don't know anything about IVF but hope that the doctors do know what they are doing

and to everyone else I have missed :dust: and :hugs: :)

AFM I am chastising myself for getting carried away with symptoms that weren't - but have never had 4 days of nausea and cramping before - and annoyed at wasting a bunch of tests and not waiting til at least the day AF was due to start testing. AF was 1 day late in the end but really messed with my head. Am determined next month not to test til AF due (we'll see). 

Just have to try and keep out of my head that I will only have 5 or 6 chances and that is one gone already. This month am going to take EPO until O and also have ordered some soft cups and Ovulation test strips as I think I might have been off on my O date last month.


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy..good luck testing and fingers are crossed :flower:

Butterfly...sorry the hag got you

FM...Skye and MA also had bad gas on BFP cycle (I think) fingers crossed it's the same for you :hugs: )

Carole...I have no advice as I know nothing about your treatment. What I would say though is seeing as you're paying for the treatment, don't feel obliged to not say anything. One thing this thread has taught me is that you are your own advocate :hugs: hopefully this is just this guys method of doing ivf as he seems so popular :hugs:

Everyone else, :hugs: :flower: and :dust:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Hahahhahhaha Skye... the thought of you sittting there looking like a blooming hyiacinth has me in bits!! OMG please post a piccy!!

Lava thanks for the pink support as well... I was wearing pink all yesterday, even though it looks awful on me hoping some of the pinkedness would seep through my skin! heheheh

But..... more importantly.... Lava.... 2 lines.... OMG.... can I have a little excited dance around my lounge... just a little one... please.....

Happy 9 weeks Lynn!!

FM so sorry you are feeling crappy... I am hoping this may be a good sign for a BFP x

Carole, I wish I could answer you... I know nothing about IVF and am a bit of a divvy about all of this...

Nikki... come on BFP!!! xx

Missy good luck with testing on the 6th huni!

Butterfly.... so sorry you didn't get your BFP this time... rooting for ya for the next cycle!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Just popping in to say "Hi" :wave: ...and that I think my membership in the "Whatevs Club" is about to be revoked...but that later...

*Padbrat*: I am wearing *HOT PINK* today - woo hoo! Just want anyone who's looking to know that we mean business when we say "think pink for padbrat!" (although Skye as a hyacinth for certain has got me beat...agreed-I would die to see a pic :winkwink:)

*Lava*: Light lines, dark lines...there are TWO lines and that's the magic number! :wohoo:

*FM*: Sorry the IUI has knocked you for a loop. If I recall, mine was pretty horrible but not nearly as bad as it sounds for you :nope: Hope you feel better fast. :hugs:

*Luv*: Glad your MIL was behaving. My MIL I found out just grills my DH about "what is going on???" when she calls (I usually don't talk to her when she calls) and she sends random "TTC tips" emails and articles. I know she means well, but it's annoying. I've been doing this for 2 years. I've read just about every article written (I'm being mean, I know).

I know I'm missing loads of people but had a busy weekend and no time to catch up so, hello to the newbies and those I don't know, and all those waiting to test and in their 2WW - *GOOD LUCK!!* Tons of :dust: to you all!

AFM...I am in fear of losing my Whatevs Club membership because my damn CBFM has caused me to start to obsess about TTC (again). I was going along quite nicely, occupying myself with readying the house and garden _(a nightmare, by the by...4 hours of dirt, fertilizer and a losing battle with an army of ants, I realized a gardener I ain't)_ so that I can get the sucker up for sale in a few weeks, BDing as per my calendar _(but not obsessing...actually, I was trying to give DH a pass Saturday night because he didn't get home from work until 11pm, but he was after me by 11:30pm to DTD. I was so tired I was nauseous, but I made the https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thverymad.gif BD calendar, so I've only myself to blame for that. When the BD calendar speaks, DH listens I guess!)._ 

Anyway, I've been POAS for my CBFM and anticipating a peak as per usual somewhere between CD11-CD12...well, today is CD14 and no peak. Just all high fertility since CD8. Now I've been trolling TTC sites obsessively to see if this is uncommon, because I'm panicked that 2 years of TTC and 3 losses later, now my damn body has decided to stop ovulating-_*AGGGHHH!*_ My brain is on TTC overdrive and my body is giving up on me. :cry: Not feeling very "whatevs" suddenly, so please let me know where I turn in my card....


----------



## lavalux

No happy dance yet, Deb, until the blood test. I'm sort of irritated with myself that I didn't wait until Fri to test. I am usually so good about waiting. Hope this doesn't become only a cautionary tale about the perils of early testing, but I will know in a few days. So, when is your next scan? Think pink! I'm a redhead and rarely wear pink but I'm trying to send you good girlie vibes! LOL

Never,
Thanks for finding that link for me. I am happy for your friend and really hope my story has a happy ending too. I think a lot.depends on the among of the trigger shot & one's metabolism. Mine isn't the fastest as I'm short etc. Maybe of the line is darker tomorrow I will feel more confident.

FM,
I'm sorry you were feeling yucky all weekend, but I am so glad that you are feeling a bit better and you have your San Fran trip. Sounds wonderful! Hopeful all that boating and discomfort bodes well for a sticky bean!

Anyone heard from Ginger?


----------



## padbrat

Baby... firstly I had the same thing happen to me with my CBFM.... in fact I had highs all month and no low or peak... I threw it in the drawer in disgust and have resolutely ignored it ever since!! You know what I reckon did it for us... and it is simple... DTD every other day... my cons told us to do that and boom bang it worked first go!!

Hehhehee did have a lil giggle about the think pink for Padbrat! Think I should make up a banne with that! hahahaha


----------



## padbrat

lavalux said:


> No happy dance yet, Deb, until the blood test. I'm sort of irritated with myself that I didn't wait until Fri to test. I am usually so good about waiting. Hope this doesn't become only a cautionary tale about the perils of early testing, but I will know in a few days. So, when is your next scan? Think pink! I'm a redhead and rarely wear pink but I'm trying to send you good girlie vibes! LOL
> 
> Never,
> Thanks for finding that link for me. I am happy for your friend and really hope my story has a happy ending too. I think a lot.depends on the among of the trigger shot & one's metabolism. Mine isn't the fastest as I'm short etc. Maybe of the line is darker tomorrow I will feel more confident.
> 
> FM,
> I'm sorry you were feeling yucky all weekend, but I am so glad that you are feeling a bit better and you have your San Fran trip. Sounds wonderful! Hopeful all that boating and discomfort bodes well for a sticky bean!
> 
> Anyone heard from Ginger?

Ok Ok OK I will restrain myself until your bloods come back positive and then stand by cos I am gonna mega dance and throw some celebration shapes!!:hugs:

Next scan is 9th June.... am trying to take a leaf out of Lynns book and stay in 'non crapping myself' frame of mind:haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Lava - that sounds ever so promising with sight of two lines - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping that it is a BFP.
> 
> FM - sorry that you are feeling so bad, hope it gets better for your trip to SF next week
> 
> MissyT - FX for your testing next Monday
> 
> CaroleB - sorry I don't know anything about IVF but hope that the doctors do know what they are doing
> 
> and to everyone else I have missed :dust: and :hugs: :)
> 
> AFM I am chastising myself for getting carried away with symptoms that weren't - but have never had 4 days of nausea and cramping before - and annoyed at wasting a bunch of tests and not waiting til at least the day AF was due to start testing. AF was 1 day late in the end but really messed with my head. Am determined next month not to test til AF due (we'll see).
> 
> Just have to try and keep out of my head that I will only have 5 or 6 chances and that is one gone already. This month am going to take EPO until O and also have ordered some soft cups and Ovulation test strips as I think I might have been off on my O date last month.

Butterfly dont beat yourself up about testing, we all do it, i have even found myself testing when i know there is no way in heck possible i could get pg lol. Those pee tests sing a beautiful song dont they lol. Oh and dont give up hope yet, until af shows you have a bfp chance.


----------



## skye2010

Yup Lava, u know what they say "A line is a line" girl :))) A faint line is a line that will get stronger.... :))) That's exactly what I had. I'm gonna hold out the dance untill tomorrow not to put u on pins and needles but it's all good new xxxxxx

Carole, there was quite a few girls who had spotting before the ec and they had the same worry as you do. It was all fine. Some of them the spotting wasn't even the endometrium but the bruising from hysterescopy. Maybe u didn't have the hysto cause the other one was only 6 months ago right. Anyway spotting isn't a worry.
With your ec I just don't know what to say. My clinic was very stingy in giving out short protocols. Most girls downregged. Only a few girls over 42 -43 short protocoled. I do not know what went all funny with amount of eggs you produced this time. Could even be the type of meds u used. I'm baffled about why they are actually not monitoring you with blood tests and scans. How will they know where's your eggs are at if they don't check? I mean 6 eggs still gives you a good chance if they are all mature.(My friend got BFP out of 6, over 40 and had 3 transfered) They can keep you on drugs much longer. (A girl stimmed for 15 days cause she hadn't responded so well) I dunno much about all the hormone levels but I think they trigger at around eastroid 1200. There is a drug that keeps your east to stay at bay while your eggs mature. If you end up having less than 6 mature eggs than I think you could turn it into an IUI cycle instead. I think it wouldn't make sense to give up hope completely after taking all those hormones in your body. 

Carole I'm so sorry that you are not feeling more confidant with the treatment. You are half way through and it really isn't nice that you should be almost panicking. I hope your next scan gives you more hope. 

Nikki, all those pullings and tuggings in the tummy + no sign of AF. Girl it all sounds promising. Don't wanna doom you but keep positive. Wouldn't it be great if we had all these spring BFP's pop up suddenly :)

FM hon, I'm sorry you are going through OHSS which is painful. Paracetamol is a type of common pain killler (like asprin) You probably use it under a brand name. Ask you pharmacist and they will give u the right thing which is the only painkiller allowed to use while pregnant. It is also very effective. I just went through my OHSS with paracetamol. Hon carry on having proteins and fluids cause they are both what the fluid piling up in you belly is made of and it really will help your body to restore back to normal. Constipation comes with OHSS that's why you are experiencing it. (I had it too which was awfull) Try prunes, prune juice, oats in the morning. Natural stuff first. You can try laxatives that pregnants use if it becomes unbearable. Eat small amounts of food but often. Don't leave your stomach empty. Also walking around helps. Not having a walk but walking around at home or garden. Just moves your body to push the fluids and move the bowels. If you stop peeing (your pee turns really dark) or you put on weight more than 2 kilos a day, you must go to the hospital.

Girls I gotta run to take my dogs to a friend who will look after them while I'm away...
Debs didn't have time to take he pict. But will try to do tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
I will make you a deal. I won't beat myself up for testing if you don't. We belong back in the Whateves Club. 

Baby4MJ, you can't throw out your membership. Just get back on the Whateves wagon with me and let's do our very best to not worry and relax. Let's not forget that the waiting game continues even after a BFP, as Deb who is waiting for her next scan, reminded us. 

Funny, my 1st thought after reading about trigger shots & false positives was about FM. She is so good about not testing and stating positive. ;)


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Just popping in to say "Hi" :wave: ...and that I think my membership in the "Whatevs Club" is about to be revoked...but that later...
> 
> *Padbrat*: I am wearing *HOT PINK* today - woo hoo! Just want anyone who's looking to know that we mean business when we say "think pink for padbrat!" (although Skye as a hyacinth for certain has got me beat...agreed-I would die to see a pic :winkwink:)
> 
> *Lava*: Light lines, dark lines...there are TWO lines and that's the magic number! :wohoo:
> 
> *FM*: Sorry the IUI has knocked you for a loop. If I recall, mine was pretty horrible but not nearly as bad as it sounds for you :nope: Hope you feel better fast. :hugs:
> 
> *Luv*: Glad your MIL was behaving. My MIL I found out just grills my DH about "what is going on???" when she calls (I usually don't talk to her when she calls) and she sends random "TTC tips" emails and articles. I know she means well, but it's annoying. I've been doing this for 2 years. I've read just about every article written (I'm being mean, I know).
> 
> I know I'm missing loads of people but had a busy weekend and no time to catch up so, hello to the newbies and those I don't know, and all those waiting to test and in their 2WW - *GOOD LUCK!!* Tons of :dust: to you all!
> 
> AFM...I am in fear of losing my Whatevs Club membership because my damn CBFM has caused me to start to obsess about TTC (again). I was going along quite nicely, occupying myself with readying the house and garden _(a nightmare, by the by...4 hours of dirt, fertilizer and a losing battle with an army of ants, I realized a gardener I ain't)_ so that I can get the sucker up for sale in a few weeks, BDing as per my calendar _(but not obsessing...actually, I was trying to give DH a pass Saturday night because he didn't get home from work until 11pm, but he was after me by 11:30pm to DTD. I was so tired I was nauseous, but I made the https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thverymad.gif BD calendar, so I've only myself to blame for that. When the BD calendar speaks, DH listens I guess!)._
> 
> Anyway, I've been POAS for my CBFM and anticipating a peak as per usual somewhere between CD11-CD12...well, today is CD14 and no peak. Just all high fertility since CD8. Now I've been trolling TTC sites obsessively to see if this is uncommon, because I'm panicked that 2 years of TTC and 3 losses later, now my damn body has decided to stop ovulating-_*AGGGHHH!*_ My brain is on TTC overdrive and my body is giving up on me. :cry: Not feeling very "whatevs" suddenly, so please let me know where I turn in my card....

Oh honey you dont need to turn your "whatevs" card in!!! We all know that you can only maintain "Whatever" for so long and then it gets you. Now dont get all upset that your not going to O, it might be a bit late, or maybe you did it early, who knows our bodies are so whacky, dont give up on this cycle, my guess is you will see your O in a day or so, it happens, sometimes we o just a bit later, no need to worry. Just take a deep breath and calm down ok. Sending you big hugs!!! Oh and i just adore that your dh is so into the calendar lol, that is just so sweet!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks OMM and Lava you both made me laugh and cry at the same time (in a good way!) :hugs:

It is great to have the support of the ladies on here and luckily I also have lots to keep me busy for this week as I have an exhibition that I need to get ready for (I work as an artist) so before I know it, it will be time for some :sex: (already booked myself in with BF) and then back to the tww again :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Atta girl Butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the new banner Padbrat! Will be digging out the pink T-shirts I have now I have unpacked!

ETA and also glad that your 'currently feeling' has changed :)


----------



## padbrat

YAY! Thanks Butterfly!!!

What sort of artist are you? Is your avatar one of your pieces? It is lovely x


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> YAY! Thanks Butterfly!!!
> 
> What sort of artist are you? Is your avatar one of your pieces? It is lovely x

Thanks Padbrat but no, it's not one of mine, just the only pic I could find with a butterfly! I have changed my avatar to one of mine though - I do mostly abstract stuff :)

ETA except for the new pic doesn't seem to be showing up yet! Maybe I have to clear my cache...


----------



## Baby4MJ

padbrat said:


> Next scan is 9th June.... am trying to take a leaf out of Lynns book and stay in 'non crapping myself' frame of mind:haha:

:rofl: :rofl:

Is "NCM" the same as "PMA"...?? :haha:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Butterfly67 said:


> Loving the new banner Padbrat! Will be digging out the pink T-shirts I have now I have unpacked!
> 
> ETA and also glad that your 'currently feeling' has changed :)

Agree and Agree!


----------



## bblve

:hi:Hi Ladies! - 

So much information...what a lovely weekend my goodness, welcome & congrats are in order I see and I have adjusted my outfits for the week to include pink! :happydance: 

Baby4MJ - Not sure if this will help but I agree with the girls, no need to turn in your card. I usually get my Peak on CD13 or 14, this cycle I didn't get it until CD16 & 17!!....much like yourself I was in a bit of a panic but don't stress you're fine...I'm sure your CBFM will give you an egg very soon :hugs: By the way LOVE that your DH is so attentive with the BD schedule, that is so sweet.

FM, I'm sorry you weekend was a tough one. :hugs:

Lava - I won't say it because I know you're waiting on bloodwork but I am SO excited for you. :happydance:

Luv - Thanks for the support. Since then we chatted a bit more and things are just fine. We're all good with the BD schedule. :thumbup:

So today we are 4dpo and while I am hopefull I don't want to get too excited, I think I may be ready to sign up for "whatever" club. Room for one more? Hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## lavalux

Ok, I just laughed so hard I had to close the door of my office!

I now have too many mantras going in my head, it may explode.

Whateves!
PMA!
NCM!
Think pink!


----------



## lavalux

bblvs,
always room for another TTC girl on the Whatevs Wagon. Hop aboard!

Deb,
so I don't have another pink shirt to wear, but I'm going to drag out one of my pink lace bras from the recesses of my lingerie drawer and wear it tomorrow. DH will ne happy since lately I've been wearing those comfy t-shirt bras ... he doesn't need to know I'm rooting for your baby girl. ;)


----------



## Baby4MJ

padbrat said:


> Baby... firstly I had the same thing happen to me with my CBFM.... in fact I had highs all month and no low or peak... I threw it in the drawer in disgust and have resolutely ignored it ever since!! You know what I reckon did it for us... and it is simple... DTD every other day... my cons told us to do that and boom bang it worked first go!!

That's pretty much what my "BD Calendar" is...been BDing every other day since CD5 with another week of BDing to go. I'm about ready to trade in my vajayjay for a slightly less used model. If I were a cowgirl, I'd have an excuse to walk like I am, but not sure how to explain the bow-legged saunter to my office mates:shrug:... I love my DH to the ends of the earth and no complaints in the BD department here, but dear Lord please I hope I get the same boom bang results! I'm tired! :haha:...LOL...



padbrat said:


> Hehhehee did have a lil giggle about the think pink for Padbrat! Think I should make up a banne with that! hahahaha

LOVE the banner! Think*Pink*Think*Pink*Think*Pink*!!!


----------



## onmymind17

bblve said:


> :hi:Hi Ladies! -
> 
> So much information...what a lovely weekend my goodness, welcome & congrats are in order I see and I have adjusted my outfits for the week to include pink! :happydance:
> 
> Baby4MJ - Not sure if this will help but I agree with the girls, no need to turn in your card. I usually get my Peak on CD13 or 14, this cycle I didn't get it until CD16 & 17!!....much like yourself I was in a bit of a panic but don't stress you're fine...I'm sure your CBFM will give you an egg very soon :hugs: By the way LOVE that your DH is so attentive with the BD schedule, that is so sweet.
> 
> FM, I'm sorry you weekend was a tough one. :hugs:
> 
> Lava - I won't say it because I know you're waiting on bloodwork but I am SO excited for you. :happydance:
> 
> Luv - Thanks for the support. Since then we chatted a bit more and things are just fine. We're all good with the BD schedule. :thumbup:
> 
> So today we are 4dpo and while I am hopefull I don't want to get too excited, I think I may be ready to sign up for "whatever" club. Room for one more? Hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower:

Yea welcome to the whatever club, we are happy to have you, feel free to hop on and off whenever you need a little "Whatever" lol


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say "Hi" :wave: ...and that I think my membership in the "Whatevs Club" is about to be revoked...but that later...
> 
> *Padbrat*: I am wearing *HOT PINK* today - woo hoo! Just want anyone who's looking to know that we mean business when we say "think pink for padbrat!" (although Skye as a hyacinth for certain has got me beat...agreed-I would die to see a pic :winkwink:)
> 
> *Lava*: Light lines, dark lines...there are TWO lines and that's the magic number! :wohoo:
> 
> *FM*: Sorry the IUI has knocked you for a loop. If I recall, mine was pretty horrible but not nearly as bad as it sounds for you :nope: Hope you feel better fast. :hugs:
> 
> *Luv*: Glad your MIL was behaving. My MIL I found out just grills my DH about "what is going on???" when she calls (I usually don't talk to her when she calls) and she sends random "TTC tips" emails and articles. I know she means well, but it's annoying. I've been doing this for 2 years. I've read just about every article written (I'm being mean, I know).
> 
> I know I'm missing loads of people but had a busy weekend and no time to catch up so, hello to the newbies and those I don't know, and all those waiting to test and in their 2WW - *GOOD LUCK!!* Tons of :dust: to you all!
> 
> AFM...I am in fear of losing my Whatevs Club membership because my damn CBFM has caused me to start to obsess about TTC (again). I was going along quite nicely, occupying myself with readying the house and garden _(a nightmare, by the by...4 hours of dirt, fertilizer and a losing battle with an army of ants, I realized a gardener I ain't)_ so that I can get the sucker up for sale in a few weeks, BDing as per my calendar _(but not obsessing...actually, I was trying to give DH a pass Saturday night because he didn't get home from work until 11pm, but he was after me by 11:30pm to DTD. I was so tired I was nauseous, but I made the https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thverymad.gif BD calendar, so I've only myself to blame for that. When the BD calendar speaks, DH listens I guess!)._
> 
> Anyway, I've been POAS for my CBFM and anticipating a peak as per usual somewhere between CD11-CD12...well, today is CD14 and no peak. Just all high fertility since CD8. Now I've been trolling TTC sites obsessively to see if this is uncommon, because I'm panicked that 2 years of TTC and 3 losses later, now my damn body has decided to stop ovulating-_*AGGGHHH!*_ My brain is on TTC overdrive and my body is giving up on me. :cry: Not feeling very "whatevs" suddenly, so please let me know where I turn in my card....
> 
> Oh honey you dont need to turn your "whatevs" card in!!! We all know that you can only maintain "Whatever" for so long and then it gets you. Now dont get all upset that your not going to O, it might be a bit late, or maybe you did it early, who knows our bodies are so whacky, dont give up on this cycle, my guess is you will see your O in a day or so, it happens, sometimes we o just a bit later, no need to worry. Just take a deep breath and calm down ok. Sending you big hugs!!! Oh and i just adore that your dh is so into the calendar lol, that is just so sweet!!Click to expand...


Thanks, Chris :hugs: I really thought I was past this - WRONG! This is the 4th month of my 4-month fertility acupuncture protocol, so I pulled out the entire arsenal on this one: BD calendar, CBFM, preseed, soft cups...I was feeling pretty confident. The CBFM going suddenly belly-up threw me for a loop and made me lose my confidence. I'll keep my card for now and try to live up to the code of the club: "Whatevs, Whatevs, Whatevs...now someone pass me a drink" https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/navyfcbragg/smiley%20mood/drunk.gif


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- The reason I don't test early is because I had to see the bfn!!!!!! I'm not always so positive, did you read my post from earlier? But I'm loving your pma

Skye- Thanks for all the info, you gave me more info that my RE did, you are so knowledgable are you sure you weren't an RE in another life? lol

Padrat- I'm thinking pink for you! Afterall it is my fav color.

Baby 4 MJ and onmymind:wave:

I'm so tired right now, I can invision my self at home in bed with the tv on. UGh!


----------



## missyt

OMG! I'm trying to keep up with everyone. I guess that's what I get for missing a few days!

FM, I felt similar to you after this IUI. This one was the worst because they had a hard time finding my cervix and it was very uncomfortable. I had slight spotting after too and didn't work out for a few days because I felt so crappy. It firmed my decision that I am going to enjoy the summer too and forget about IUIs, IVF and OPKs. We went out and bought kayaks the other day and I'm excited to use them. I'm just not thrilled at myself for spending so much money lately. You deserve to give your body a break and enjoy yourself. You and DH should take a nice long weekend to Asheville. 

Butterfly, doesn't it suck getting obsessive about testing? I learned my lesson one month when DH convinced me to keep holding off. Each day AF was late I got more and more excited. After the 3rd day of being late I had my hopes so high that for sure I thought I was pg. Then AF came that night. I was secretely mad at DH for telling me to wait but I promised myself I'd never do that to myself again. So I think its a catch 22. Either way our worlds are crushed whether it be AF arriving or seeing a BFN. 

Padbrat, I'm thinking pink for you! I'm praying for sugar and spice and everything nice!

Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.


----------



## onmymind17

Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.[/QUOTE]

I agree, she has been gone for a long time, Ginger where are you? We are all worried about you honey!!


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Lava- The reason I don't test early is because I had to see the bfn!!!!!! I'm not always so positive, did you read my post from earlier? But I'm loving your pma
> 
> Skye- Thanks for all the info, you gave me more info that my RE did, you are so knowledgable are you sure you weren't an RE in another life? lol
> 
> Padrat- I'm thinking pink for you! Afterall it is my fav color.
> 
> Baby 4 MJ and onmymind:wave:
> 
> I'm so tired right now, I can invision my self at home in bed with the tv on. UGh!

:wave: FutureMommie, i am with you on the tired, home sounds wonderful right now, why is it that i can work all day outside busting my butt, and i am fine, but i come to work and i have a headache and am so tired, i swear i am allergic to work lol. To my whatever ladies, a glass of :wine: works wonders, i found this wine i love, its made by Oliver, and its called Soft Red, yummy lol. Although i have to confess, i took a test on sunday night, i had this really bad cramp going on in my right ovary, i had no idea where i was in my cycle, and of course i thought i saw a line, well then i figured out i was only about 4 or 5 dpo:dohh: and i thought your an idiot, stop that, go have some wine and forget about it, now i am back on the whatever bandwagon lol.


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.
> 
> I agree, she has been gone for a long time, Ginger where are you? We are all worried about you honey!!Click to expand...

OK, now you girls have got me worried. Ginger has gone MIA for nearly 2 weeks...


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.
> 
> I agree, she has been gone for a long time, Ginger where are you? We are all worried about you honey!!Click to expand...
> 
> OK, now you girls have got me worried. Ginger has gone MIA for nearly 2 weeks...Click to expand...

Yea i know, and i dont remember her saying anything about vacation. Does anybody know where she lives, she is not in any of the areas that have had the tornados is she?


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.
> 
> I agree, she has been gone for a long time, Ginger where are you? We are all worried about you honey!!Click to expand...
> 
> OK, now you girls have got me worried. Ginger has gone MIA for nearly 2 weeks...Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, and i dont remember her saying anything about vacation. Does anybody know where she lives, she is not in any of the areas that have had the tornados is she?Click to expand...

Ginger's in Little Rock, Arkansas...were they hit by storms?


----------



## Baby4MJ

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.
> 
> I agree, she has been gone for a long time, Ginger where are you? We are all worried about you honey!!Click to expand...
> 
> OK, now you girls have got me worried. Ginger has gone MIA for nearly 2 weeks...Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, and i dont remember her saying anything about vacation. Does anybody know where she lives, she is not in any of the areas that have had the tornados is she?Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger's in Little Rock, Arkansas...were they hit by storms?Click to expand...

I just googled this: https://www.fox16.com/weather/alerts.aspx

AK has flooding, but I don't know where Little Rock is in relationship to the areas being flooded (I've never been good at geography)...


----------



## lavalux

There was also a small earthquake near Conway, AK. Dont know if there has been flooding in Little Rock. Ginger, my prayers are with you & your family & the community. I hope you are safe.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lynnb said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> So, AFM, I was a bad girl this morning and used a First Response home pregnancy test. I am 11DPO and not scheduled to get my blood test until Friday. There is a faint line there next to a much darker one. Two lines = pg according to the instructions. Even my husband saw the line. But I'm not going to get too excited yet b/c I've read about HCG trigger shots interfering with a home pregnancy test and I've read about chemical pregnancies. If I took my trigger shot 13 days ago, would that hormone still be in my system? I guess I can test again tomorrow and see if the line gets darker.
> 
> From what I've read about trigger shots this sounds very promising, fx'd the line gets darker in the next few days & it's your BFP.Click to expand...

Darlin, with my experience, it's 10days. So if your 13 days with a light line...it's a good sign:winkwink: I was like you...then I kept buying tests and testing for another two weeks to be sure.:haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Skye- Thank you, yes you are right I did hyperstim and that is the most pain I have ever experienced. What is paracetamol? I hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> GMATP2011- Welcome and Good luck in the 2ww
> 
> Lynb- Yay for the maternity jeans!!!!! LOL
> 
> Nikki- BFP vibes!!!!!
> 
> Caroleb- I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time, I think it is very important that you feel comfy with the treatment that you are receiveing and that you feel like you have the best possible chance. I know it would be really hard to cancel the cycle after you have already been thru so much. I know whatever you decided will be best and I have my fingers crossed that you will have lots more eggies if you decided to continue. Is it not possible for you to pay for a scan to see how the follies are growing?
> 
> Lava- FX, but i agree with the other ladies that the trigger is probably gone....keep up the pma, I love it.
> 
> Missyt- Stay positive I'm rooting for you.
> 
> Hi All- Thanks for checking on me, it has been a rough weekend. After all the horrible pain on Friday, and Saturday I started to feel a little better compared to Friday but still not great, on top of that somehow I develped gas pain, and constipation (sorry tmi) I'm not sure where that came from but it just added to my misery. Sunday I felt a bit better but stayed around the house most of the day. Yesterday I felt the best I've felt since before the IUI but still not 100%. Today I'm at work and still achey and bloated. This is by far the WORSE IUI I have ever had!!!! And I'm not sure I can go through this again. My entire weekend sucked I'm going on vacation to San Francisco next week and I really really hope that I'm feeling much better. This morning I woke up pretty much in tears because I'm so tired of feeling bad and feeling exhausted. IF can totally take over your life if you let it and sometimes I feel like that's what I've done. I'm really praying that I'm pregnant but If I"m not before I can pursue IVF I have to take a break and just enjoy my summer.
> 
> Thank you all so much for all of your support. I know that I will feel better as each day passes.


Okay, sorry but I'm cheering like MAD here:happydance: As I told Skye when she had hers, everyone I know who stimmed badly had a bfp. I don't want to get your hopes up...but I hope you FEEL the pain like all getup and that follie and swimmie are working to give you a VERY IMPLANTED baby![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting worried about Ginger.
> 
> I agree, she has been gone for a long time, Ginger where are you? We are all worried about you honey!!Click to expand...
> 
> OK, now you girls have got me worried. Ginger has gone MIA for nearly 2 weeks...Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know, and i dont remember her saying anything about vacation. Does anybody know where she lives, she is not in any of the areas that have had the tornados is she?Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger's in Little Rock, Arkansas...were they hit by storms?Click to expand...

I think Arkansas was ok, it was Missouri that got hit hard. Hopefully her and her family are ok.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Pradbrat I am constantly thinking pink for you and sending you loads of girl vibes to will that baby to be in the pink team. Come on baby Pradbrat:happydance:

Lava I am hoping and praying that line gets stronger and you get your BFP, it all sounds very promising:hugs:

FM I am so sorry you are suffering with this cycle and hope that the discomfort subsides soon for you. All of this can totally suck at times and gets to you but it will all be worth it in the end.

Rebekkah hoping you are are doing ok now after your tough times last week. Just when you think things are on track life then throws a curve ball to rock us a little more but I know just how strong you are and that you will get through this ok. I will keep you and your baby bump in my prayers each day:hugs:

AFM I called my clinic yesterday afternoon and insisted on seeing the doctor so after a long wait I got my scan. There are now 10 - 12 follies although the ones on my right side are still a little small so I am now taking even more meds for longer time to try and get these to come along and also taking estrofem 2mg twice daily to stop the shedding of my lining. The doctor finally agrees that my hormone levels were probably not where they should have been at the start and that is why I am having these problems. I took my last Gonal F and Luveris injectuion today and then from tomorrow I have to take a different drug which is a very potent mix of FSH and LH for the final 3 days of stimms. These will be intramuscular so DH has to give me these. I go back on Sunday and if all ok EC on Tuesday or Wednesday next week. So I am sort of back on track.

I did tell him that I was unhappy with my hormone levels not being checked via bloods and that is why I feel he has had to give me 3 times the amount of meds as last time to get less eggs. Also insisted that I get scanned every 2-3 days. Think I shocked him as ladies here wouldn't be like that with him and just accept everything he says.

Hoping and praying that the next few days go a little better.

Wishing you all a great day and hope to hear loads of BFP news from you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Carole...good for you and I hope you are feeling more positive and in control now :hugs:

XxX


----------



## missyt

Onmymind, I feel the same way after work. I'm all drained and have a headache. But if I work in the yard all day I'm fine. I actually feel like I accomplish more. LOL. I had this weekend too. I'm kind of feeling whatevs as well.

Carole, good for you for standing up for yourself. That is very frustrating that they didn't check your hormone level when you know they should have. IVF is very serious and they should take every precaution. I wish the docs knew how we felt when we have to take all these hormones and upping the dose is not fun. I know I felt loony when I took all the injections and hormones for my IUIs. I can just imagine how you feel. Hang in there and I'm rooting for you.

AFM, I'm pretty sure I'm not pg because I feel AF coming on strong. All the symptoms are there that I normally get each month. This is just so frustrating. I know I mentioned my neighbors on either side of me are both pregnant. Well they are both due this week and one of them is having a C-section tomorrow. I've just been bummed out again lately. Then we found out that DH's ex (stepson's mother) is planning on buying property in the same town as us. When we bought our house last year, we purposely moved to an area that was 40 mins from them. It was far enough but not too far where we were able to pick up/drop off DH's son. Not only that, DH's ex is very nosey and she started a rumor last year that I was pg because she misinterpreted something stepson said. She had the nerve to call DH's sister and tell her I was pg. Luckily DH gave her heck for that and told her to mind her own business. She just really gets on my nerves. I feel bad for thinking this sometimes but I feel like TTC would be easier on me if DH didn't already have a child. Its just so hard. Sometimes I feel myself getting resentful and then I feel guilty.


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
What was your DH's ex thinking spreading rumors. Ugh, I would be so annoyed. A friend from college whom I also work with has a 8 year old boy but is a step-mom to a 15 year old from her husband's first marriage. She is the best mom to those two boys, and she is courteous to the ex, but that women is so nosy & selfish. I think that you have a unique challenge. You will be such a good mom. Don't give up on having a baby of your own.

FM,
Feeling better today? When is your trip?

Caroleb,
Glad you are back on track with your protocol. It is great that you stood up for yourself. Good luck, Hun.

Having lunch today with an old friend who is on break b/4 she tries another IVF. It is nice to know she understands what I'm going through. I can be honest with her instead of putting on a fake smile when I don't feel like it.

I've been reading some of your journals lately and it is helping me feel not so crazy & obsessive & alone. Hope everyone has a good day!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Carole, good for you, i had an RE that was like that, thought he knew everything and he was an idiot, yea for you standing up to him, you are after all the customer, they need to listen to you, after all who knows your body better than you do!!

Missyt, honey please dont give up yet, there are many women that said they thought af was comming only to get a bfp, never give up hope, its all we have.

AFM, i am sick, started yesterday with the scratch throat and a dry cough, now today the throat is sore and its settled into my chest :dohh: man i hate being sick, and i have to go to work, and i have nothing to do right now, so i have to spend 8 hours trying to look like i am doing something!

:wave:to all the other ladies, Padbrat, i am thinking pink for you!! Sorry my brain is not functioning, i know other ladies are doing things and for the life of me i cannot remember anything.


----------



## lavalux

Hope you feel better, Chris! :)


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- Thank you.....I think! LOL I hope you are right, I hope this leads to a bfp becuse this cycle has totally SUCKED!:growlmad: 

Caroleb- :happydance: Yay for standing up for yourself somtimes with infertility treatments you have to do that. Good luck!

onmymind- I hope you start feeling better soon.

Lava- What is going on with the testing??? FX and praying like crazy!
I leave for my trip next week so I hope I don't feel too horrible. This has been a tough month, I need a vacation and time to enjoy myself although I would rather be pg.

Missyt- I'm hoping the witch stays away.

afm- I'm better today but I can't get rid of these stupid gas pains! WTH and where did it come from, I never have this problem!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- Thank you.....I think! LOL I hope you are right, I hope this leads to a bfp becuse this cycle has totally SUCKED!:growlmad:
> !

Me too, me too dear friend.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## padbrat

errr FM.... (TMI warning)... gas is always a symptom of early pg for me..... in fact I am a very stinky pad at the moment, much to OH disgust! LOL Pink is not my colour at all... but have been wearing it to help the pinkness filter through lol

Lava... appreciate the pink bra making a come back! Thanks hun... have you tested again??? Have ya??? Impatient people need to know!!!

Carole! Good for you chick!! I like this new assertive attitude... go get em tiger!! Fobbing you off with no scan... humph who does he think he is??

Missy... OH ex sounds a mare.... so sorry she is moving nearer... can OH dissaude her? awww sugar and spice and all things nice for my baby! That is so sweet!

Hey Oven chick! My brain never works at the best of times! LOL

Ginger.... where are youuuuuuuuu???


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> errr FM.... (TMI warning)... gas is always a symptom of early pg for me..... in fact I am a very stinky pad at the moment, much to OH disgust! LOL Pink is not my colour at all... but have been wearing it to help the pinkness filter through lol
> 
> Lava... appreciate the pink bra making a come back! Thanks hun... have you tested again??? Have ya??? Impatient people need to know!!!
> 
> Carole! Good for you chick!! I like this new assertive attitude... go get em tiger!! Fobbing you off with no scan... humph who does he think he is??
> 
> Missy... OH ex sounds a mare.... so sorry she is moving nearer... can OH dissaude her? awww sugar and spice and all things nice for my baby! That is so sweet!
> 
> Hey Oven chick! My brain never works at the best of times! LOL
> 
> Ginger.... where are youuuuuuuuu???

LOL, this cracked me up, gotta love the gas lol Go Pink!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

My hubby aint loving the gas I can tell you! HAHHAHA


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> My hubby aint loving the gas I can tell you! HAHHAHA

LOL, hey you tell him to just deal with it, after all he should suffer some too with the pg lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Thanks for the get well wishes ladies, i really hate being sick, i am not sick often and when i do get sick it drives me nuts lol. This one is weird, almost seems like its not going to go full blown, we will see, maybe i will get lucky and get over this quick.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hey ladies:

PMAs...
NCMs
Whatevs ladies...

LOL. You all are funny.

Hoping the best for your BFP Lava! :hugs:

MJ: I totally understand. I was off the whatevs train until Sunday night because I was starting to obsess about how Clomid delays AF, the side effects, etc. But you can always hop back on the train, which I did yesterday.

Butterfly: Your print is gorgeous. Do you sell your art online, or only in galleries?

BBLVE: Welcome to that whatevs group--there's always room for more! :)

FM: I so want to be in bed today--if my boss weren't off for the rest of the week, I would have taken off, I think.

Carole: Good you stood up for your own health. I know we always want to trust the professionals, yet at the end of the day, it's our body, right? And no one is going to stand up for it like we will.

MissyT: :hugs: Until you see AF, it's not over! Symptom spotting is impossible, one way or the other. You know I know how it is with BM issues, although I have a good relationship with mine in general (in part because I give her 5 ft and a long pole). Well, on the upside, the "curse" might be was broken, LOL-I didn't get AF this past weekend while SD was here. :happydance: Of course, she's back this weekend, so...:wacko: :shrug: There's still time, LMAO!!!!

OMM: Hope you feel better!

Hi MA, Skye, Lynn, and Never!

A long AFM: I've again adjusted my ticker, LOL, as no AF yet. I don't want to say I'm "late" because I don't know when or if I OV this cycle. Based on the last cycle, I started testing CD17 (last month I got a + CD18 and had a 29 day cycle) and got only "-" on digital OPK from CD17-CD20. Stopped after that, as I figured I didn't OV. Research has since shown me some women don't OV at all, and some very late on Clomid,which would make me not late at this point, and some early, which I would have missed testing for. Still thinking I might have some sort of cyst, as I still have pulling and electric feeling on my right side--not painful, just noticeable. Also been suffering from mild restless legs since yesterday. Also apparently Clomid mimics PMS/pg symptoms, so no help there either, and I've felt between "lousy" and "OK" for the past 11 days or so. I've been going to restroom prepared for AF for the past four days, but it's been CM to this point.

So I just wait...and wait...and wait until the Itch is here! Whatevs!!! :coffee:


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Thanks for the get well wishes ladies, i really hate being sick, i am not sick often and when i do get sick it drives me nuts lol. This one is weird, almost seems like its not going to go full blown, we will see, maybe i will get lucky and get over this quick.

So sorry you're sick! If you're just at the beginning stages of being sick, take grapefruit seed extract. You have to mix it with juice, because it's bitter as hell, but my DH swears by it (he has been in the natural foods/supplements business for 14 years). It really does work. The first sign of a sniffle or scratchy throat and we take it, a few drops in some juice 2-3 times/day. I can't believe I'm saying this because I'm sure the fates will descend upon me with the plague as soon as I do, but I haven't been sick not once in the past year. We always keep a bottle of it in the house.

Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the get well wishes ladies, i really hate being sick, i am not sick often and when i do get sick it drives me nuts lol. This one is weird, almost seems like its not going to go full blown, we will see, maybe i will get lucky and get over this quick.
> 
> So sorry you're sick! If you're just at the beginning stages of being sick, take grapefruit seed extract. You have to mix it with juice, because it's bitter as hell, but my DH swears by it (he has been in the natural foods/supplements business for 14 years). It really does work. The first sign of a sniffle or scratchy throat and we take it, a few drops in some juice 2-3 times/day. I can't believe I'm saying this because I'm sure the fates will descend upon me with the plague as soon as I do, but I haven't been sick not once in the past year. We always keep a bottle of it in the house.
> 
> Feel better! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh thank you so much for that advice, i will go get some right away!! I am one of the unlucky ones too, i cant take any of the cold meds, they all give me the shakes, and then i feel even worse. So when i get a cold i take Zicam, or Airborne, and Excedrines and pray for it to get over with quick. And i sure hope you dont bring the plague on you lol. Although i have to say just last week i was telling someone i never get sick and bam, i have a cold now lol.


----------



## padbrat

Echinacia is awesome... it herbal so hopefully you can take it Onmy... give it a go... but only if you are def not preggers as it boosts your immune system... and only take it for a max of 14 days


----------



## Butterfly67

Nikki Leigh said:


> Hey ladies:
> 
> Butterfly: Your print is gorgeous. Do you sell your art online, or only in galleries?
> 
> A long AFM: I've again adjusted my ticker, LOL, as no AF yet. I don't want to say I'm "late" because I don't know when or if I OV this cycle. Based on the last cycle, I started testing CD17 (last month I got a + CD18 and had a 29 day cycle) and got only "-" on digital OPK from CD17-CD20. Stopped after that, as I figured I didn't OV. Research has since shown me some women don't OV at all, and some very late on Clomid,which would make me not late at this point, and some early, which I would have missed testing for. Still thinking I might have some sort of cyst, as I still have pulling and electric feeling on my right side--not painful, just noticeable. Also been suffering from mild restless legs since yesterday. Also apparently Clomid mimics PMS/pg symptoms, so no help there either, and I've felt between "lousy" and "OK" for the past 11 days or so. I've been going to restroom prepared for AF for the past four days, but it's been CM to this point.
> 
> So I just wait...and wait...and wait until the Itch is here! Whatevs!!! :coffee:

Thanks Nikki - I have started to put some prints up for sale on Saatchi online:
https://www.saatchionline.com/AzureArt
but mostly sell at art fairs and in a few galleries. 

All sounds very complex with your cycle - hope you manage to figure it out and even get a BFP if you are actually late! I don't know anything about clomid apart from a friend of mine took it and said it drove her a bit nuts, poor thing.


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - 

Just checking in. I'm so glad to have found you all - you just crack me up and really help keep me from feeling like an alien with three heads. Which is sometimes the look I get from people when trying to share.:haha:

*Carole *- :thumbup:

*Missyt* - :hugs: FX'd :af:

*OMM* - I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: I was thinking maybe tblsp. of warm honey with a bit of lemon in it might help your throat and chest feel a bit calmer - maybe give it a go?

*Lava *- How are you? Sounds like you are going to have a lovely lunch, enjoy your day!

*Pad* - OMG, you just crack me up. 

*FM* - Your trip will be here before you know it, just focus on that. 

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!!:flower:


----------



## lavalux

Nikki,
You are so good to not test! I keep running to the bathroom to check for AF. I feel so bloated and this Atlanta heat is awful. I tested again this morning. The line was slightly darker. Talked to my nurse. she said the trigger shot should be outof my system by now but it depends on the womans's metabolism so it's too tricky to know. She offered to reschedule my blood test to tomorrow morning but I declined b/c either way I have to wait ... either for a BFP/BFN/AF or beta results & scans. I am petrified to go to the bathroom to wipe, to test for fear the line will be lighter or gone, and don't want Ro head the nurse call me with bad news. I feel sick to my stomach. where is the Whateves Wagon ... I need to jump back on.


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Echinacia is awesome... it herbal so hopefully you can take it Onmy... give it a go... but only if you are def not preggers as it boosts your immune system... and only take it for a max of 14 days

Great i will look into that too!!! Not sure about the preg part, not even sure where i am at in my cycle for sure lol, i am in the whatever club full on right now lol.


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Nikki,
> You are so good to not test! I keep running to the bathroom to check for AF. I feel so bloated and this Atlanta heat is awful. I tested again this morning. The line was slightly darker. Talked to my nurse. she said the trigger shot should be outof my system by now but it depends on the womans's metabolism so it's too tricky to know. She offered to reschedule my blood test to tomorrow morning but I declined b/c either way I have to wait ... either for a BFP/BFN/AF or beta results & scans. I am petrified to go to the bathroom to wipe, to test for fear the line will be lighter or gone, and don't want Ro head the nurse call me with bad news. I feel sick to my stomach. where is the Whateves Wagon ... I need to jump back on.

Whooooo hooooo for a darker line!!!!!!!! oh um yea ok calm and not getting excited here, whooooooo hoooooooo, sorry i just had to get that out lol. Dont be afraid, i just know you have a bfp in there, i have no metabolisim to speak of and am also short, and mine were always out by 10 days after the trigger, but for now i will send you calming sticky vibes!! Oh and here comes the whateves wagon right now, hop on!!!!!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Nikki,
> You are so good to not test! I keep running to the bathroom to check for AF. I feel so bloated and this Atlanta heat is awful. I tested again this morning. The line was slightly darker. Talked to my nurse. she said the trigger shot should be outof my system by now but it depends on the womans's metabolism so it's too tricky to know. She offered to reschedule my blood test to tomorrow morning but I declined b/c either way I have to wait ... either for a BFP/BFN/AF or beta results & scans. I am petrified to go to the bathroom to wipe, to test for fear the line will be lighter or gone, and don't want Ro head the nurse call me with bad news. I feel sick to my stomach. where is the Whateves Wagon ... I need to jump back on.

Here we are, lava! 

*The "Whatevs" Welcome Wagon*
https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn052welcomewagon.gif​

I'm the one 2nd from the left, trying to bounce myself out, but the other girls are bopping me on the head to keep me in the wagon. :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Nikki,
> You are so good to not test! I keep running to the bathroom to check for AF. I feel so bloated and this Atlanta heat is awful. I tested again this morning. The line was slightly darker. Talked to my nurse. she said the trigger shot should be outof my system by now but it depends on the womans's metabolism so it's too tricky to know. She offered to reschedule my blood test to tomorrow morning but I declined b/c either way I have to wait ... either for a BFP/BFN/AF or beta results & scans. I am petrified to go to the bathroom to wipe, to test for fear the line will be lighter or gone, and don't want Ro head the nurse call me with bad news. I feel sick to my stomach. where is the Whateves Wagon ... I need to jump back on.
> 
> Here we are, lava!
> 
> *The "Whatevs" Welcome Wagon*
> https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn052welcomewagon.gif​
> 
> I'm the one 2nd from the left, trying to bounce myself out, but the other girls are bopping me on the head to keep me in the wagon. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, no bouncing out for you, we have seat belts, and will strap you in if necessary lol. Alllllllllll aboard!!!!!!! the whatever train is comming around, anybody that wants just hop on board!!


----------



## lavalux

I need seat belts and air safety bags! I love the Whateves Wagon! This made me laugh so hard! Love it!!!! All aboard. Do y'all know that song by the O'Jays, "Love Train"? I'm singing that song in my head: 

People all over the world (everybody)
Join hands 
Start a love train, love train

But with the words

Start a Whavers train, a whatevs train!


----------



## skye2010

Just came home visiting a friend today. Swollen again cause I haven't rested and I'm super tired. But I feel like posting since there is a few juicy stuff going on in here...

Carole good for you, well done. The dr is working on our body after all. Hope the change of meds would work and you would have your wonderful sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

FM I wanted to say what MA said but I thought it might be a bit too early but OHSS is actually a good sign. I have everything crossed for you [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I have a really good feeling that soon there will be more than few BFP's here :)

By the way Debs good to know I'm not the only airy one in here. I actually had to sit next to a candle away from DH for a few days. It got so bad that I couldn't stand being with myself anymore :) HHHahahahahahahaha!!!!! Actually it subsided when OHSS got less but comes back again if I don't rest and get swollen. And Chris it's a bit much of a thing to ask the DH's to sit there and smell it up really :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Missy, AF cramping is also positive actually. Sit tight:hugs: Loads and loads of sticky baby vibes for you. Don't forget you are in the positive circle babe. As for ex she sounds like trouble. What does she get out of spreading a rumour? Just the thrill. How sad. Don't mind any of that or your stepson. You are not in a fertility competition with anyone sweety. You will have your baby when the time is most perfect for both you ad husband and all this will be forgotten :hugs::hugs:

Chris hope you get better soon. Sounds like a bad virus poor thing. 

Lava a darker line and you are still wondering? Here's my little mini dance for tomorrow, just to give the line a bit of encouragement :happydance: (Don't mind me though don't wanna pressurise u or anything :) Hahahaaaaha!!!

Nikki opk testing on day17 sounds a bit too late. On a 28 day cycle you would theoretically ov on d14 bt you start testing d11-12 so 29 d cycle starting d11-12 makes sense. I'm sure you would have ovulated especially wit the clomid. I am loving this Whatever's club by the way. ;)

Baby4mj, that sounds like a golden trick. Where do you get grapefruit seed extract, in a health shop? I'm so gonna try it next time I get sick. Actually my cousin told me another trick but is sounded a bit too yucky. U take a big onion, cut the top off, make a little pool inside and fill it with honey. Than you leave it for a day to let out the juice. And you drink that juice. Dunno if anyone heard of this. Apparently an American Indian trick.
OMG where did u get that funny Whatever's wagon" Hahahahahahahaha!!!!

By the way I'd avoid ecchinecia Debs if you have an overactive immune without being aware, it really isn't a good idea to have it while TTC.

Butterfly, woow, what a beautiful work :kiss:

BBive, yeah it is getting really funny this thread :)))

Girls, I'm off to bed early morning tomorrow for me and I'll travel on a sleeper train to Florence. Might be missing a few days. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that there will be a few BFP's when I next hook up. xxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
I love your paintings. I just checked out your website. Thank you for sharing. I love all the color. There is one that looks like a great big sea with breaching whales jumping out of the ocean and twisting in motion. Probably just my imagination seeing that image, but it is such a moving piece. 

I also love your name. It is my MILs and when we first met she was so happy that I knew how to spell her name. With an A,not an O. :)


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Baby4mj, that sounds like a golden trick. Where do you get grapefruit seed extract, in a health shop? I'm so gonna try it next time I get sick. Actually my cousin told me another trick but is sounded a bit too yucky. U take a big onion, cut the top off, make a little pool inside and fill it with honey. Than you leave it for a day to let out the juice. And you drink that juice. Dunno if anyone heard of this. Apparently an American Indian trick. OMG where did u get that funny Whatever's wagon" Hahahahahahahaha!!!!

In the U.S. you can get it just about anywhere, but yes health/vitamin/homeopathic shops or organic grocery stores for sure. Online definitely. Being preggo, though, be sure to check with your doctor before taking it. 
I think I'd rather suffer 8 of the 10 plagues before sucking back that fermented onion/honey combo!https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/GILMAK_2007/vomit2-1.gif 

Photobucket.com has loads of oddball smileys...you can find just about anything (including a "Whatevs Wagon"...:haha:). But seriously, _anything_. There are some sick smiley-makers out there. To demonstrate, I shall dedicate the following photobucket.com smiley to you and Deb:

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t23/MASTERSB1TCH/fartingsmiley.gif

*LOL!*

:hugs: and :dust: to all you lovely ladies! This really is a fabulous group of girls! https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n101/sbruskotter/awesome.gif​


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Butterfly,
> I love your paintings. I just checked out your website. Thank you for sharing. I love all the color. There is one that looks like a great big sea with breaching whales jumping out of the ocean and twisting in motion. Probably just my imagination seeing that image, but it is such a moving piece.
> 
> I also love your name. It is my MILs and when we first met she was so happy that I knew how to spell her name. With an A,not an O. :)

I agree-really beautiful pieces! I read your bio and I really admire your courage. I've been in HR administration for 14 years, but I'm really an artist trapped in the body of a pencil-pushing desk jockey. https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/1sm332desk1.gif

I've sold a few pieces over the years, had a small online business for a time (until one of best childhood friends/business partner had babies and left me to try to manage it alone along with a fulltime job :nope:)...I even had a 6-minute spot on a TV show in 2004 (yes, only 6 minutes...didn't even get my full 15 minutes of fame, alas...LOL)...so breaking out of the business world to follow your passion is really incredible! You're my hero!


----------



## lynnb

Butterfly  Your pieces are great, I love Glacier & Dockside:flower:

Deb  NCM :haha: I have wind too but my hubby finds it hilarious:wacko: 6 weeks tomorrow hun, how are you feeling?

Lava  Line getting darker sure sounds like BFP to me, if it was still from your trigger wouldnt it have gotten lighter? Hope you enjoyed your lunch.

FM  Hope this is your cycle & that all the discomfort is worth it. Enjoy SF, how long are you going for?:flower:

Missy  Sorry DHs ex is moving closer, is there nothing you or DH can do to put her off? Cant believe that she started a rumour about you, WTF has it got to do with her anyway!!:growlmad:

Ginger  Please let us know that youre OK

MA  :hugs:

Carole  So glad you stood up for yourself, hope the rest of this cycle goes the way you want.:thumbup:

Chris  So sorry you not feeling well, hope youre better soon

Nikki  When are you testing? 

Skye  Enjoy your trip.

Baby4MJ  Love the smiley for Deb, made me laugh out loud:rofl:


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning ladies,

Lava...I just KNOW that is your BFP :happydance: I am so excited for you

FM...how you holding up? BFP in the making for you too hun :flower:

Missy...slap her with a big fat stick :haha: ex's are such a bone of contention and I'm sorry she is such a spiteful cow. :hugs: and I hope AF stays away for you.

Skye...rest easy my dear :hugs:

Lynne...only four more days till you see your beautiful bean :happydance:

Padbrat...you must be deaf, we all said think pink not think STINK :rofl: (sorry, very immature I know)

Baby4MJ, hope you're doing ok and onmymind, get better soon.

Nikki...anynews yet?

Carole...hope the EC comes just when them follies are ready.

HA...you still havin fun with your visitors?

Butterfly...beautiful stuff :hugs:

Dwirgi, Jocr and Gingerbread...where are you all?? :hugs:

I am really pants at keeping up with everyone so I am sorry if I have missed you out, not intentional at all :friends:

AFM, still on that beautiful looking whatever wagon :wohoo::headspin:

After seeing all of your faces, I thought I'd put one up of me and my OH but in my journal. He would freak if he saw me on here with a pic of the pair of us :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/600849-neversaynevers-journey-ttcal-38.html#post10917592

Love and :dust: to you alllllllllllllll

Andrea XxX


----------



## lynnb

Neversaynever said:


> Lynne...only four more days till you see your beautiful bean :happydance:

I know, I'm alternating between being very excited & absolutely crapping myself :wacko:, can't wait until Monday is over.

That's a lovely photo of you & OH


----------



## Neversaynever

Totally natural though hun, I know it'll be fine, just know it :hugs:

Me and OH don't do photo's of ourselves but I quite like that one apart from we are squinting because of the sun :haha:

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Never,
Love the pic. Are you fair skinned like me? It looked like an awesome sunny day. You two make such.an attractive couple!

Baby4MJ,
Your ribbing of Deb cracks me up! Guess the stink goes along with the PINK!!!

Chris & FM,
Feeling better?  Hope y'all get your BFPs soon.

Lynn,
Getting excited for your scan! The countdown has begun. ;)

Nikki,
Have you tested yet? Impatient people want to know. Test! test!

Hugs to Jocr, MA, Ginger, Deb, Butterfly, Luvy, Missy, HA and all the girls I forgot. Forgive me for.not.calling you out by name, I didn't sleep hardly at all and I've been reducing my coffee intake to 1/2 cup & 1/2 decaf. Needless to say, my brain isn't totally functioning.

AFM, AF is not due until tomorrow and I'm only 13DPO, but this morning my temps were up, no spotting yet, and the line is even darker on my hpt. So, I will let out a little yay, but not too loud yet! I am just scared that this is going to be a big tease and just the trick of the trigger. I agree that inthe line would be getting lighter not darker, but I'm too emotional to feel sure. I was going to wait until tomorrow to get my blood test, but now I want to go in today. I have been so bloated and my stomach is so distentended that it is almost painful, definitely extremely uncomfortable. It hurts to stand or move. I never thought I would say this, ladies, but I wish I had some gas. LOL ;) What I was feeling last night almost sounded like what Skye & FM were experiencing, but it can't be, b/c I was not on injectibles, just Clomid and it wouldn't be hurting so close to the end of my cycle, right?. I'm really confused. 

Anyway, I'm going to go and find some more pink to wear for Deb today! ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava, not as fair as you but I love your colouring :flower:

Post the pic pleaseeeeeee and woman please accept this is it...it HAS to be :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: and everything else :dust:

A XxX


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls I'm so sorry for not checking in for awhile..feels like its been a month! I dont know if you all remember me talking of my sister(who went to rehab a few years back) and her children,niece 5 & nephew 14 at the time, had to come live with us for about 7 months. Anyway she has been a hot mess forever & a single mom she just has really low lows. Last week was finals for my nephew and he & his mom(who fight like two 5yr olds) were at each others throat & threatning to run away so I had him come stay with us for the week. He just needed somewhere peaceful & quiet to stay for studying..not to mention I become a big dork when it comes to tests & like to make games out of the questions. I think hes a bit old now for the games but it still makes him laugh(and remember for the tests!)

Anyway I've missed you all & thank you for asking about me. I actually had a dream last night that we all met up at a cafe..so I knew I needed to check in if Im now dreaming of you all!!! Welcome to all the newbies..you've found a great home!

I have to get to the dentist now & want to catch up with everyone when I get back! Love to you all!!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ginger...you're back :wohoo:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

You can tell I have time off work can't you :blush:
:rofl:
A xxX


----------



## lavalux

Ginger, OMG, so glad you are alright!!! We were worried about you and are glad you are well. That was a very sweet thing for you to do for your nephew. I bet he will ACE those tests. Funny that you dreamt of us ... we were jumping up and down in the whatevs wagon? :)

Never,
I will try to figure out how to post pics tonight. I need to get into work b/c my DH & I are going to a friend's daughter's high school graduation party tonight and it's almost an hour away and starts at 4 pm in the afternoon. Don't ask me why ... well, I know why ... she's a stay at home mom in that kind of neighborhood. Must be nice. Anyway, we are going to leave around 4 today to get there in time and hopefully not sit in lots of crazy traffic! Also, my boss must be suspicious something is going on with me b/c she is DUMPING work on my right now. ;)

I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back. I'm starting to feel a little better, but now I want to come in and get my blood test. I'm a wuss.


----------



## Neversaynever

:grr: you're making us all wait :grr:

:rofl: I know what it'll be anyway :happydance:

:dust: for everyone

A XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!

Yea Ginger i am so happy to hear that all is well, we were worried about you!!

I just love the whatevers wagon, too cute, i could not see the pic at work yesterday.

AFM, i am at home today, my head feels like is going to explode, there was no way i was going into work to sit there and try not to fall asleep lol. I am going to stop today and see if i can find the grapefruid seed extract, but i agree that there is no way i could do the onion and honey thing, ewwwwww made me gag just thinking about it lol.

Hi to everybody, sorry i am totaly blank with names right now, my brain is so not working lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

^^^preggo brain? I can't remember where you are in your cycle but are you certain that you are not pregnant?

I just think it's in the waters lately...lots of BFP's going around and I really want us all to have our very own BFP's too :flower:

Hope you're feeling better soon though :hugs:

A xxx


----------



## lynnb

Lava - Sorry but I have to :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:, I couldn't help myself, will calm down now until tomorrow.

Ginger - So glad you're back & OK :flower:. You're such a great aunty. Hope the dentist isn't too bad

Andrea - yes, we can tell your off work :haha:

Chris - Sounds like you're feeling worse, good job you stopped at home. Rest & take care huni. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

lynnb said:


> Andrea - yes, we can tell your off work :haha:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl: I'm like a train....wait ages for one then get three all in a row posts that is :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, back in to hiding :winkwink:
> 
> A xXx


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Enjoy your trip, thanks for letting us know you would be away for a few days so we wouldn't completely freak out again.

Lynnb- super excited for you!!!

never- I hope you are right and this is a bfp in the making

Lava- you would certainly feel that way especially since you are pg. Even though you only took clomid did you trigger? These are good signs!!! I'm totally excited for you I know this is it.

Ginger- Glad you are back!!!!! We missed you

Onmymind- I hope you are feeling better soon, where are you in your cycle?

afm- Ok all along since Saturday I thought what I was experiencing was gas, after waking up twice a night for the past few nights I think I actually have acid reflux. WTH where did that come from, my stomach is gurggling as we speak, not to mention at 4:30 this morning I woke up in pain from heartburn and my stomach and dry heaved and sat on the bathroom floor for about 10 minutes. Its still way too early for me to be pg, I'm only 6dpo. This is so painful and irritating, I called my RE and left a message I"m waiting on them to call me back to let me know if this is common or if I need to see my Dr. I CANNOT go to San Francisco feeling like this. UGGGGH, this has been a horrible week.


----------



## Baby4MJ

Neversaynever said:


> Ginger...you're back :wohoo:
> 
> XxX

I see Never's :wohoo: and raise her a :dance:!! Glad you're back, Ginger! Sorry to hear about your sister's problems, though. The kids are very lucky to have you as their auntie.

Never: Love the pic of you and OH in front of the Vegas sign! My dad always wanted to go to Las Vegas, so my DH and I took a trip with him there just a couple of years before my dad died. It has a lot of great memories for us. :flow:


----------



## gingerbread

OMG girls I just read back a few pages and didnt even consider that you would think that something might've happened during the storms. I am sooo sorry...thankfully we were lucky this last round unlike poor joplin.

Never you crack me up! I can definately tell you are looking for people to "come out and play" I am totally all over the whateves this month! Feels good too! I believe you said you are waiting on the witch? If so Im sending you lots of:af::af::af:

Lava I cant wait to hear if you have good news too report!!! Im praying hard for you hun! Were you the one that went to Eddies attic? If so is that the place where The Civil Wars play sometimes? And yes we were having quite a good time in my dream. We all were drinking wine & laughing our a**es off about something..not sure what though!

Missy Im really keeping you in my thoughts this week with the neighbors both giving birth. It hasnt been that long since I went through the same thing. I remmember wanting to keep all the blinds closed just to keep from seeing all the new babies. Keep your chin up hun. And I hope the ex doesnt bring you more stress..thats the last thing you need:hugs:

Skye I cant even imagine how exciting your last appointment was. Too hear that heartbeat for the first time..wow it must've been so overwhelming! I am so glad everything is going smoothly. Cant wait till we can get a pic of your little bean!

Lynn thank you I try to be a good aunty. I cant wait until you can show us a baby bump pic! How far along are you now? How are you feeling?

Padbrat I am still in awe of your amazing news! What a happy turn around after such a heartbreaking time you had. Just have to :happydance: when ever I think about it!

FM everything is sounding promising! I hate that you had to feel so bad but as the others have said..that could be a really good sign. I cant tell you how much Im crossing everything for you!

Onmymind(chris) just like FM I hope those annoying symptoms turn out to be a positive in the end. Maybe Never is right...pregnancy brain??? Sending lots of sticky dust your way!

Nikki,Luvy,baby4mj,MA,Dwrgi,HA and the others I know Ive forgotten I still have some going back & reading more to see where all of you girls are at. I hope everyone is good!

AFM I took this month completely off & plan to just try naturally through the summer. I've decided to wait till August to jump on the IVF banwagon. Hopefully by then I'll be in the right mental state and be full of positivity.
Lots of love to you all!


----------



## Baby4MJ

FutureMommie said:


> afm- Ok all along since Saturday I thought what I was experiencing was gas, after waking up twice a night for the past few nights I think I actually have acid reflux. WTH where did that come from, my stomach is gurggling as we speak, not to mention at 4:30 this morning I woke up in pain from heartburn and my stomach and dry heaved and sat on the bathroom floor for about 10 minutes. Its still way too early for me to be pg, I'm only 6dpo. This is so painful and irritating, I called my RE and left a message I"m waiting on them to call me back to let me know if this is common or if I need to see my Dr. I CANNOT go to San Francisco feeling like this. UGGGGH, this has been a horrible week.

I am so sorry, sounds so horrible! :hugs: I hope the doc can figure out what the issue is and do something to fix it. Traveling would be hell on you, feeling the way you do. Poor thing!


----------



## lavalux

Just checked out The Civil Wars. I've never heard theirusic before but they have been apart of "Live From Eddie's Attic". Just listened to a couple of clips. I love their voices, especially the girls. Thank you for introducing me to some cool, new music.


----------



## lavalux

FM,
I'm sorry you are in pain. I know you are almost a week post ovation, but its not necessarily too early to have pg symptoms. I hope that your RE calls you back soon & you can get into the office today. I am really praying for you that this is your month!!!


----------



## labrat44

Hi all! Just catching up on all the posts from over the weekend. I'm going to have to start writing down what page I'm on when I read these so I know how far back to go!! 

I have added a signature and a photo of me and DH - this one is from our engagement photos. The horse is rolling his eyes at our antics - very patient guy to put up with us! 

I am reading all these posts and feeling very happy for all of you that will soon move to the graduates thread! Yay!!!! Padbrat, I'm wearing and thinking pink for you!!

I can totally relate to the evil ex - DH's ex has very effectively alienated his daughter from him, to the point where she won't answer the phone when he calls, or come over anymore. It is really wearing on him, I keep telling him that she is smart, and she'll realize just how flaky, decieving and manipulative her mother has been and she'll be back.... Life is not a sitcom and problems can't be resolved in 30 mins.... Still hard though. 

AFM, we are going on a trip soon, so I plan to make appointments to discuss options for when we get back. (omg - two weeks away from this thread - there will probably be 1000 pages by then!! lol). In preparation, I got a 7pack of ovulation tests, and I think I ov earlier than my smartphone app thought I should, but one question - does food influence the results? Like we had asparagus that day, and (tmi) it makes your pee smell funny... Just wondering.... and also, I've been itching like crazy the last couple of days. I think it is because it's gotten warmer, and I'm also sweating. And I was camping this past weekend, and found a few ticks, so I feel like there's something crawling on me! Hate that! I've also for the last couple weeks had restless legs when I go to bed... quite annoying because my twitching disturbs the cat, and I get that look! lol I've had restless legs before, but not as constant or annoying as this. Weird! Really don't think it means anything, but thought I'd throw those symptoms out there if any of you have input!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Hey, ladies! :hi:

I've been kind of lurking today...having a hard time keeping up with everyone, but happy to see people popping in here and there with updates. Love all the pics! Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to post one of me and DH...

So, how many preggies do we have with us now?...hmmm..skye....lynn...padbrat(Deb)...lava (that's right, lava - I said it!)...CD13 and the clomid should def be out of your system...darker line each day...I don't think I can stop myself, nope I can't! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: Pulling for that confirmation of your :bfp:!! 
:dust:​
*OMM (Chris)*: If there's any possibility you may be preg, check with your doc before taking the grapefruit seed extract - I want you to be well AND safe!! :hugs:

AFM, today marks CD16 and I'm still getting "high fertility" symbol on the https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thverymad.gif CBFM, no sign of a peak, and I only have 3 opk sticks left which means dropping another $36 on a box of sticks for what? I can't imagine that I didn't ov already. I typically ov CD11-CD12 so something weird (no ov??) is definitely up and I'm getting _annoyed_:growlmad:. AF is due CD26, so I guess DH and I will just keep BDing every other day until then (God help me) to be on the safe side? Or do I now consider myself at the beginning of the interminable 2WW? I don't know. DH and I are going on vacation in a couple of weeks to a cabin on the lake, and technically I should POAS smack in the middle of vacation, which I'm afraid will ruin everything if I get a BFN. :nope: Also, does this mean no romantic afternoons of wine and cheese on the lake? I don't want to ruin this vacation, DH has so been looking forward to it, but I'm so confused and annoyed at that #$%& CBFM!!! *ERRGGGHHWHHAAAAAAAA!!* :brat: (I think I have officially bounced myself out of the "Whatevs Wagon"...)


----------



## gingerbread

lavalux said:


> Just checked out The Civil Wars. I've never heard theirusic before but they have been apart of "Live From Eddie's Attic". Just listened to a couple of clips. I love their voices, especially the girls. Thank you for introducing me to some cool, new music.

I am obssessed with them. Theyre voices just mesh so well together. You've got to see them if you have the chance and if they still play there. I will be so jealous!! I stumbled across them online last year & have loved them ever since!


----------



## missyt

Lava, I'm so excited for you I can't stand it! I really hope this is it. Everything sounds so positive! I'm FX'd for you!

FM, I hope you feel better. It sounds like you are expriencing a lot of discomfort. Thank God its almost the weekend.

Onmymind, I hope you feel better too. I hate being sick. Get some rest this weekend.

Ginger, I'm so glad you are back and okay. You are a saint for being there for your nephew. You will be such a great mom!

Labrat and Nikki, I'm glad you two understand about the ex and having a stepchild. My mom's mom died when she was 14 and she had to help raise her 3 younger sisters. One of them is mildy ******** too. My grandfather remarried and forbade him from seeing his daughters. It really hits home for me being a stepmom. Before I came into DH's life, his only visitation with his son was going over to his exes house and playing video games with him for a few hours. I told him that is crap and he'll never bond with his son. I convinced him to stand up to her and through a lot of trouble and lawyer threats, we have him ever other weekend for 4 days in a row and half the summer. I even called the mediator to make the appointment where we could all sit down and work out a custody arrangement so DH and I could have him more. When we moved into our new house (had it before we were married), I made sure there was a room especially for my stepson. I went out and bought a bunch of stuff he likes and decorated his room for him. I'm also the one that does most of the picking up and dropping off for him since DH works and goes to school. I also feed him, help him with homework, and occupy him when DH is in night classes (which last semester was 4 days a week). My family has welcomed him with open arms. They buy him gifts for Christmas and his birthday. Its just so bittersweet that I do so much with him and nurture him but my hands are tied because I don't have full say since I'm only a stepmom. Having a stepchild so much of the time in my life makes it so hard that I can't have my own. I'm sorry if I sound like I'm feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Holy cow, I stay off of here for a few days and I miss EVERYTHING!! 

We had a great visit with my parents. Put them on the plane home yesterday, but our next round of houseguests arrives on Saturday. It's a busy month for us - I'm glad I'm not having to run to the dr for an u/s and bloodwork every few days right now....

Lava, :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Dying to hear that beta result! Ginger and Labrat, good to see you again. FM, I am so sorry you're feeling so miserable! I hope that ends sooner rather than later. San Francisco is one of my favorite cities in the world (for visiting - I couldn't stand to spend the kind of money it takes to live there!) and I really hope you get to go. Lynn, looking forward to that scan! Skye and Pad, I am lactose intolerant so being gassy is an every day occurrence for me!! :rofl: There is actually a yoga pose that helps - it's called the "wind-releasing pose"!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (No, I am not making that up!!!) It's very, er, umm, _musical_, but it definitely helps. :rofl:

I hope you all have a lovely day. :flower: May those of you in the tww have lots of patience and sticky :dust:, and may the rest of us have lots of patience and peace of mind. :flower: It's good to be back. :kiss:


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - 

Just popping in to say hello & do a quick catch up - lots to read up on! I'm 6dop today & just feel like I've hit the wall. I'm SOOOOOO tired today and sleepy...I could easily do a face plant on my keyboard :sleep:- I wouldn't even care about having keyboard face for the remainder of the day - Uggggghhhhh! Come on 12dpo!....seems so far away. :coffee:

Baby4MJ - are you charting? - maybe your temps can give you a better idea of what's going on?


----------



## padbrat

Now can I whoop and dance around Lava???

Baby you crack me up with the stinky avatar!! LMAO

hello again Ginger!! Nice to see you again!

Hope that pain goes quick for you FM!

Lovely art Butterfly!

I am a lil panic right now ladies as I started spotting last night... nothing major, just a little (TMI) brown blood and no cramps..... couldn't call my cons today as have been in back to back meetings... for those God fearing ladies here... he couldn't take 6 from me could he????


----------



## Nikki Leigh

EDA: Padbrat (Deb): I am praying in EARNEST for you right now. I can't pretend to understand God's will in our lives. But I know that if there's any chance that you will carry this little baby to term, I will pray that for you and intercede on your behalf. :hugs: 

Butterfly, love your work. I'm really responding to the Aubergine Tide and the Dockside pieces. Love them! ((Thinking how get one for my office, LOL)).

bblve, omm-whatevs! :) I hope you start to feel better OMM.

MJ: OK, I LOVE the Whatevs Welcome Wagon, LOVES it! How funny! But it is entirely possible that you haven't OV yet. But if you didn't want to drop the $$$ on another set of OPK, I guess you try the old fashioned way and get in at least three :sex: weekly, and you should be hitting your OV time with that. I wouldn't bring HPT to my vacation though if a BFN would ruin the trip. I would probably limit myself to one glass of wine but I would enjoy the time with DH. I was pretty free with the likka this cycle. :blush:

Thank you Lava, for cause me to spit out my water with the OJays "Love Train" remix. 

Skye, hope you're feeling better--not quite so swollen today. Have fun in Florence! I have never been to Italy, and would like to go. Yeah, I might have tested a little late in hindsight. More on that lata.

Hi LynnB!

Hi Never: Awesome pics of the DH and you. DH and I go to Vegas once a year (pretty easy when you live in California). You all make me feel bad--I'm trying to figure out best way to post a pic won't cause me a bunch of drama at home, LOL. ITA with you that BFPs are in the waters this month, so I'm hoping that a bunch of us will see them. :)

Lava: It's looking VERY GOOD for you. I totally understand about not wanting to get your hopes up. It sometimes feels like at soon as you think you'll accept that it might be a BFP for sure, the itch will come or something horrible, so you prepare for the worst. But all the signs are pointing to a real BFP, not the trigger, so I'm holding out the best hope for you! I'm glad you're moving forward with the blood test.

Welcome back Gingerbread! 

FM: Acid reflux SUCKS, so I'm sorry you're suffering from it. It does make sense that you see a doctor at this point, because your symptoms have been pretty severe this cycle and you want to ensure that everything is all right. You'll be in my part of town for your holiday, and I want to ensure you be here in the right frame of mind! LOL

Labrat: There will indeed be lots of pages upon your return from the trip. LOL. I don't think food affects the OPK results, as it's looking for the LH, which I don't think is found in any food I'm familiar with. I understand that Clomid (if testing very closing to taking it) and PCOS can affect the OPK though. Good luck on testing and hope you get in good :sex: during your trip.

Hugs to you MissyT! :hugs:The infinite capacity to love a child that is borne from your heart rather than under it is an awesome and bittersweet feeling. Being "a" mom but never being "mom" is really one of the most selfless acts we can do, and it is often a thankless job, but really, it makes us better women, doesn't it?

Hi HA: I wouldn't live in the City either, LOL, and I live nearby. Enjoy your time off with house-guests and not running to the doctors every few minutes.


AFM: Well, nothing. I know that I "could" test, and maybe I "should" test, but for some reason, :nope:. Maybe I just feel like there's some other reason the Itch isn't here yet. Skye, I do think that maybe I did OV earlier than I thought though, as if I OV late (after CD20) that would have meant that my PMS symptoms started in earnest 2dpo, which would be pretty unusual (although not impossible).

But I do feel better physically today. Everything is mild-the pulling twinges (which now I wonder is a muscle, because when I think about it, or if I think about certain things emotionally, it reacts), the boob pain, the bloat. I dunno ladies--I've put down in another thread that I will test 6/7. That would put me as much as 20dpo, which seems would factor any Clomid variables, you think? Although I've heard of women with 50 day Clomid cycles, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## bblve

padbrat said:


> Now can I whoop and dance around Lava???
> 
> Baby you crack me up with the stinky avatar!! LMAO
> 
> hello again Ginger!! Nice to see you again!
> 
> Hope that pain goes quick for you FM!
> 
> Lovely art Butterfly!
> 
> I am a lil panic right now ladies as I started spotting last night... nothing major, just a little (TMI) brown blood and no cramps..... couldn't call my cons today as have been in back to back meetings... for those God fearing ladies here... he couldn't take 6 from me could he????

Pad - sounds like old blood, the non cramping is probably a good thing. None the less, throwing out some prayers for you & your lil'bean. :hugs:


----------



## labrat44

Missyt, I am so glad that you are doing so much for your stepson, even though it is painful to not have your own. It is a very hard thing for my DH to not have a better relationship with his kids, good for you for making it happen for yours! He must really appreciate that!

We've gone to court many times, and even in group therapy (us and the ex and her husband) for almost a year, and that helped - I think it did show SD that her dad isn't as evil as her mom and grandma said he was, so she has that to remember. I hope! The judge even sent her to jail for interfering with visitation! which of course was twisted around to SD to be "your dad sent your mom to jail!" even though it was her own behavior that did it. I am constantly surprised at how much damage she's done to her own daughter just to ruin her relationship with her father. Some people!


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> I am a lil panic right now ladies as I started spotting last night... nothing major, just a little (TMI) brown blood and no cramps..... couldn't call my cons today as have been in back to back meetings... for those God fearing ladies here... he couldn't take 6 from me could he????

The one thing I know for a fact is that I can't explain or understand what God does or why He does it, but I am praying for you and your LO always.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Couldn't get in today to test so I'm waiting for tomorrow morning. I go in at 8 am but won't get the results until.after lunch, but knowing their schedule it will ne closer to 5 pm. I will update as soon as I know. In the meantime, not only do I have a grad party to attend tonight but a good friend who lives in Birmingham just called to ask to stay with us tonight b/c she has a job interview in the morning. I really am not in the mood for houseguests tonight, but she's my good friend. 

I will catch up with everyone soon but I wanted to tell Deb that I am saying prayers for her and her sticky pink bean!!!


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, I'm praying for you! I know its easy to say, try not to panic but please hang in there. Many prayers coming your way.

Labrat, wow! DH's ex sounds like a peice of work! There are a lot of people out there that aren't a part of their child's life by choice. Its completely selfish for her to deny DH from seeing his child when he is making all efforts. People that do that don't realize the damage they are doing to their children, not to mention affecting how her daughter will view men if she keeps thinking her dad is the bad guy. Enough is enough and she should realize it isn't about her, its about her child and what is best for the child. Your DH sounds like a decent guy so she is only messing with her daughter's life by causing all that drama. I could go on with many stories about DH's ex. One good one is that she met her current husband right after her and DH split up. DH was in the military. She tried to convince him to sign over his paternal rights so her current husband could adopt him. He told her no way! I just don't get it.


----------



## FutureMommie

Padrat- praying for your little sticky bean! 

Nikki Leigh- Fx for you!

labrat- Welcome back to us!

baby4mj- I hope you get a positive opk soon, but make sure you get some bd'ing in the main time.

lava- OMG! we have to wait until tomorrow???? I will be stalking you!

AFM- I called the RE and the nurse said that the GERD (acid reflux) could be because my ovaries are swollen and pushing up on my other organs, she suggested that I get someting over the counter, don't eat too late at night, stay away from certain foods and continue to rest (like I don't work) and drink gatorade. Ugh, I'm just ready for this feeling to go away.


----------



## Baby4MJ

bblve said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Just popping in to say hello & do a quick catch up - lots to read up on! I'm 6dop today & just feel like I've hit the wall. I'm SOOOOOO tired today and sleepy...I could easily do a face plant on my keyboard :sleep:- I wouldn't even care about having keyboard face for the remainder of the day - Uggggghhhhh! Come on 12dpo!....seems so far away. :coffee:

"Keyboard face" :haha:...that made me giggle right out loud!


bblve said:


> Baby4MJ - are you charting? - maybe your temps can give you a better idea of what's going on?


When I first started TTC (about a million years ago it feels like) I did try to chart my temps, but honestly it made me bonkers...I had no idea what I was doing or what I was looking for, so I got the CBFM which made life so much easier for me...until now! I really truly think I ov'd...anovulation has never been a problem for me, not even after the m/cs or the D&C...I just think I screwed up POAS somewhere along the way, or maybe didn't POAS enough...my testing window begins at 5am and I'm usually barely conscious so it's amazing I hit the stick at all. I guess there's not much I can do now but stop my complaining and wait. :coffee:


----------



## Baby4MJ

padbrat said:


> I am a lil panic right now ladies as I started spotting last night... nothing major, just a little (TMI) brown blood and no cramps..... couldn't call my cons today as have been in back to back meetings... for those God fearing ladies here... he couldn't take 6 from me could he????

NO He won't...we won't allow it. PMAPMAPMA and [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; flooding your way!!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Nikki Leigh said:


> MJ: OK, I LOVE the Whatevs Welcome Wagon, LOVES it! How funny! But it is entirely possible that you haven't OV yet. But if you didn't want to drop the $$$ on another set of OPK, I guess you try the old fashioned way and get in at least three :sex: weekly, and you should be hitting your OV time with that. I wouldn't bring HPT to my vacation though if a BFN would ruin the trip. I would probably limit myself to one glass of wine but I would enjoy the time with DH. I was pretty free with the likka this cycle. :blush:

I officially don't trust any calendars or the CBFM an iota anymore so DH and I have been :sex: ourselves half to death since CD8. I told him last night that I'd let him off the hook on CD26 if he wanted me to, which is when the :witch: is scheduled to land (at the _beginning _of our vacation...seriously, who planned this??:dohh:). DH said he's in it for the long haul, so whatever I want (or can survive). I may have to get my poor DH a willie-splint after this cycle. 



Nikki Leigh said:


> AFM: Well, nothing. I know that I "could" test, and maybe I "should" test, but for some reason, :nope:. Maybe I just feel like there's some other reason the Itch isn't here yet. Skye, I do think that maybe I did OV earlier than I thought though, as if I OV late (after CD20) that would have meant that my PMS symptoms started in earnest 2dpo, which would be pretty unusual (although not impossible).
> 
> But I do feel better physically today. Everything is mild-the pulling twinges (which now I wonder is a muscle, because when I think about it, or if I think about certain things emotionally, it reacts), the boob pain, the bloat. I dunno ladies--I've put down in another thread that I will test 6/7. That would put me as much as 20dpo, which seems would factor any Clomid variables, you think? Although I've heard of women with 50 day Clomid cycles, so I don't know what to think.

ACK! 50 days?!? I hope that's not the case for you. When I did my Clomid cycle, it delayed me probably by a couple of weeks (I typically have a 25-day cycle). But 50...good grief...I think you should be good to test 6/7.


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> ^^^preggo brain? I can't remember where you are in your cycle but are you certain that you are not pregnant?
> 
> I just think it's in the waters lately...lots of BFP's going around and I really want us all to have our very own BFP's too :flower:
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon though :hugs:
> 
> A xxx

LOL, even i dont know where i am at in my cycle lol, this time i really jumped on the whatever wagon. I am usually 25 days, so i am guessing af is due ohhhh sometime around the 8th maybe lol. I think its more the head cold i have lol, although i have to say i keep getting these sharp little twinges on my right side, feels like where my ovary is at, but who knows, all i know is my body loves to play tricks on me lol. Thanks for the hugs oh and i got the Grapeseed Extract, going to try that now!!


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Skye- Enjoy your trip, thanks for letting us know you would be away for a few days so we wouldn't completely freak out again.
> 
> Lynnb- super excited for you!!!
> 
> never- I hope you are right and this is a bfp in the making
> 
> Lava- you would certainly feel that way especially since you are pg. Even though you only took clomid did you trigger? These are good signs!!! I'm totally excited for you I know this is it.
> 
> Ginger- Glad you are back!!!!! We missed you
> 
> Onmymind- I hope you are feeling better soon, where are you in your cycle?
> 
> afm- Ok all along since Saturday I thought what I was experiencing was gas, after waking up twice a night for the past few nights I think I actually have acid reflux. WTH where did that come from, my stomach is gurggling as we speak, not to mention at 4:30 this morning I woke up in pain from heartburn and my stomach and dry heaved and sat on the bathroom floor for about 10 minutes. Its still way too early for me to be pg, I'm only 6dpo. This is so painful and irritating, I called my RE and left a message I"m waiting on them to call me back to let me know if this is common or if I need to see my Dr. I CANNOT go to San Francisco feeling like this. UGGGGH, this has been a horrible week.

Ummmm honey not to get your hopes up, but i remember the first time i got pg, at 4dpo, my boobies were sore, and that had NEVER happend before, i thought it was so strange, i took a test the morning of 10dpo and it was negative, and i thought ok, then that night i was so crabby and dh said are you pg, and i said i dont think so, but i took another test that night, and sure enough a faint line showed, your acid reflux could be your body gearing up for what it already knows is going to happen. I so have everything crossed for you. AFM i have no idea where i am at this cycle, i think af should be due around the 8th, i dont think i would be pg, we only dtd 3 times and i am not even sure they were at the right times lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

I go away for a day and there are 5 pages to catch up on! And I only have a few mins to say hello and thanks so much for all the lovely comments on my art (Nikki, if there is anything on there that you like but is not listed as available as a print then let me know and I will change it!)

Padbrat, FX for everything and sounds a good sign that you are not having cramping.

Lava, darker line sounds excellent.

Bab4Mj - LOL sounds like you have an OH with a bit of stamina there - Mine is similar and will be up for whatever I ask - so far! Am managing to meet up with him a bit more this month so will pull out all the stops :)

And hello to everyone else (sorry very tired after long day in London) HA, FM, gingerbread, bblve, missy, labrat, Skye, LynneB and sorry if I missed anyone - it is such a lovely community on here :)

:dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Hey, ladies! :hi:
> 
> I've been kind of lurking today...having a hard time keeping up with everyone, but happy to see people popping in here and there with updates. Love all the pics! Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to post one of me and DH...
> 
> So, how many preggies do we have with us now?...hmmm..skye....lynn...padbrat(Deb)...lava (that's right, lava - I said it!)...CD13 and the clomid should def be out of your system...darker line each day...I don't think I can stop myself, nope I can't! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: Pulling for that confirmation of your :bfp:!!
> :dust:​
> *OMM (Chris)*: If there's any possibility you may be preg, check with your doc before taking the grapefruit seed extract - I want you to be well AND safe!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, today marks CD16 and I'm still getting "high fertility" symbol on the https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thverymad.gif CBFM, no sign of a peak, and I only have 3 opk sticks left which means dropping another $36 on a box of sticks for what? I can't imagine that I didn't ov already. I typically ov CD11-CD12 so something weird (no ov??) is definitely up and I'm getting _annoyed_:growlmad:. AF is due CD26, so I guess DH and I will just keep BDing every other day until then (God help me) to be on the safe side? Or do I now consider myself at the beginning of the interminable 2WW? I don't know. DH and I are going on vacation in a couple of weeks to a cabin on the lake, and technically I should POAS smack in the middle of vacation, which I'm afraid will ruin everything if I get a BFN. :nope: Also, does this mean no romantic afternoons of wine and cheese on the lake? I don't want to ruin this vacation, DH has so been looking forward to it, but I'm so confused and annoyed at that #$%& CBFM!!! *ERRGGGHHWHHAAAAAAAA!!* :brat: (I think I have officially bounced myself out of the "Whatevs Wagon"...)

No honey i dont think i am pg, af would not be due until the 8th or so which means i am way out from anything implanting, besides we only dtd 3 times and i dont even know if they were at the right time.

OK, as for you, you put yourself back on the whateves wagon right now!!! You go on your vacation and you have fun, do you realize how many women get pg after they had been drinking, we have to relax and enjoy, and some wine and cheese is not going to hurt anything. As for POAS well i would just leave that until you come back, then test, dont worry about your CBFM or anything else, heck my sister got smashed on new years eve and then found out january 4th that she was pg, and my niece is now almost twelve and perfectly healthy lol. You go have fun, enjoy, heck a little wine and cheese might be just what you need to get that little one to stick!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> ^^^preggo brain? I can't remember where you are in your cycle but are you certain that you are not pregnant?
> 
> I just think it's in the waters lately...lots of BFP's going around and I really want us all to have our very own BFP's too :flower:
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon though :hugs:
> 
> A xxx
> 
> LOL, even i dont know where i am at in my cycle lol, this time i really jumped on the whatever wagon. I am usually 25 days, so i am guessing af is due ohhhh sometime around the 8th maybe lol. I think its more the head cold i have lol, although i have to say i keep getting these sharp little twinges on my right side, feels like where my ovary is at, but who knows, all i know is my body loves to play tricks on me lol. Thanks for the hugs oh and i got the Grapeseed Extract, going to try that now!!Click to expand...

Don't forget: Mix it up good in some juice and take it down like you're throwing down a tequila shot. You don't want to taste that stuff straight on because it's like sucking on a grapefruit peel x1000! Hope it works and that you're feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Now can I whoop and dance around Lava???
> 
> Baby you crack me up with the stinky avatar!! LMAO
> 
> hello again Ginger!! Nice to see you again!
> 
> Hope that pain goes quick for you FM!
> 
> Lovely art Butterfly!
> 
> I am a lil panic right now ladies as I started spotting last night... nothing major, just a little (TMI) brown blood and no cramps..... couldn't call my cons today as have been in back to back meetings... for those God fearing ladies here... he couldn't take 6 from me could he????

Honey dont panic, brown blood is ok, its probably that little one digging in nice and snug for the 9 month wait. I dont think God is going to take this one from you, i think he found the perfect little bean for you!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> ^^^preggo brain? I can't remember where you are in your cycle but are you certain that you are not pregnant?
> 
> I just think it's in the waters lately...lots of BFP's going around and I really want us all to have our very own BFP's too :flower:
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon though :hugs:
> 
> A xxx
> 
> LOL, even i dont know where i am at in my cycle lol, this time i really jumped on the whatever wagon. I am usually 25 days, so i am guessing af is due ohhhh sometime around the 8th maybe lol. I think its more the head cold i have lol, although i have to say i keep getting these sharp little twinges on my right side, feels like where my ovary is at, but who knows, all i know is my body loves to play tricks on me lol. Thanks for the hugs oh and i got the Grapeseed Extract, going to try that now!!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget: Mix it up good in some juice and take it down like you're throwing down a tequila shot. You don't want to taste that stuff straight on because it's like sucking on a grapefruit peel x1000! Hope it works and that you're feeling better soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL, one advantage to having a completly stuffed up nose, i cant taste or smell a thing. I mixed it into some apple juice, i could feel the tang on my tounge, but no taste lol.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, like everyone else I keep trying NOT to get your hopes up but I'm on pins and needles here. Praying you continue to be sicker than a dog (the kind of sick that means your pregnant). Sorry, but if that's the way it has to be to get you there, I'm darn near EXTATIC! :happydance: :flower: :hugs:

:hug: to all the rest of you LOVELY ladies! :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Padbrat...I am crossing everythin possible that your pink bean is snuggling tight which is why yoiu have spotting. Take it easy, call your cons and TRY not to worry. We are all with you on this hun. Massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Hugs & prayers Padbrat xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Hugs & prayers Padbrat xx

I had to do a double check to be sure that was YOU! :rofl: You have a different avatar now.:thumbup::flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Baby4MJ...we have been to Vegas 4 times now and apart from the first visit, they have all been for specific reasons. This last time was so difficult as we WERE going to get married but as I was no longer pregnant, we decided against it. Long story short...OH has been married and swore he'd never remarry, I have always said no marriage unless I have kids (always said never to kids too :blush: ) but OH was going to compromise and make us a little family unit. I'm over that now but it was hard being there knowing I should have had a 20 week bump and getting married because of Ginge. I'm glad your dad got to see Vegas....fab place :hugs:

Ginger...I was being a PIA today but I love a good banter. OH is away till Monday so I can come on here as often as I want :haha: Good to see you back though :hugs:

Missy...it is so hard being a stepmom, I was a stepmom for four years to three children and they spent more time with me than their parents combined. I am still in touch with them all now and I split from their father ten years ago. I know it's hard but you'll have your very own baby to nurture and cherish before you know it :hugs:

HA...glad you've had a lovely time. Have to say, I wouldn't want to be behind you at a yoga class doing that wind release pose :rofl: and it IS good to have you back too :flower:

bblve..no sleeping allowed :haha: will soon be 12 dpo and you can see your BFP :hugs:

Nikki...thanks for the nice comment...we are sad dudes as we keep going back but we love the place. Oh, we have already booked to go back in August :rofl:. Fingers crossed your bfp is in you ready to show it's lovely second line

Lava...I just think you're being a meanie and making us all wait :grr: :haha: :coffee: I am so looking forward to celebrating :hugs:

OMM...you do know a cold is a preggo symptom?? As for not DTD nat the right times...or not enough...pah! I caught in December after one :sex: so it DOES happen..Implantation is anytime from 6DPO so you COULD have implanted by now :winkwink:

:hi: to MA, twinkle and everyone else.

AFM...had a lovely night out with some friends at a Chinese biffet. Stuffed myself silly and loving the whatevs wagon very much :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## bblve

Baby4MJ- "Willie splint" - Omg!!!!!!! Hilarious....got a total mental image, thanks for the laugh & I agree with OMM.

Hugs to all the gals - such a great group.


----------



## lynnb

Deb, sounds like old blood & no cramping is a good sign. Have everything crossed that lil beanie stays put. Let us know what your consultant says
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

LynnB,
Love your Thinking pink for Padbrat banner. ;) How do I make one? Can you send me a copy of yours?


----------



## Neversaynever

lavalux said:


> LynnB,
> Love your Thinking pink for Padbrat banner. ;) How do I make one? Can you send me a copy of yours?

I want one too please :)

Lava...come on and give us the verdict eh?!

XxX


----------



## lynnb

lavalux said:


> LynnB,
> Love your Thinking pink for Padbrat banner. ;) How do I make one? Can you send me a copy of yours?

Megg made it on another thread, this is the code, just remove the * & paste it into your signature

[IMG*]https://i53.tinypic.com/11uu8op.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lavalux

Never,
I just had DH take a pic of my hpts, but it's not the best picture. I'm heading in now to get my blood test and will post again when I get the results. I told my mom and of course, my DH both know and they are staying super calm and not getting excited at all. Mom just says to keep a good thought and DH said he would be excited when we knew it would stick. I want to be excited now so I'm a little hurt, but I guess I need confirmation at the doctors. I'm going with the PMA!!! So, here's a little happy emoticon for now. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Suki73

lavalux - 

Wow, so exciting seeing the double line!!!! 

Many congrats!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Lava it looks like you are a little more than a little pregnant, very clear lines indeed. I just know your bloods will be fine and the numbers healthy. Keep believing that this is your time and enjoy the moment:hugs:

FM I am praying that this is your month, you have been through so much already and I am just praying that the symptoms you are experiencing are for a very good reason. Hang in there my friend and hoping to hear great news next week:hugs:

AFM been feeling sick from the different meds I have taken the past couple of days but only 1 more day of meds and then back for a scan on Sunday and hopefully trigger shot. My sister called me from the UK and was telling me that I have to be prepared for this IVF not to work and that if that is the case I need to keep going. I did snap at her as she was crying after not falling pregnant in the first 3 months and went to the doctor pankicking and wanting tests, she got pregnant the very next month. I reminded her of how scared she felt at 3 months trying and then told her to think how she would feel after 2 years and also being 38 not 32. I know it is not her fault but sometimes she can be really insensitive and being like that to a lady at the end of a course of fertility meds is not a good idea. I told my Mum as I felt bad after but my Mum supported me and said that my sister needs to understand what I am going through more and be thankful for what she has. God I love and miss my Mum.

I am so happy to see so many ladies getting their BFP's and hoping that it will spread. 

Take care all and have a wonderful weekend:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Never,
> I just had DH take a pic of my hpts, but it's not the best picture. I'm heading in now to get my blood test and will post again when I get the results. I told my mom and of course, my DH both know and they are staying super calm and not getting excited at all. Mom just says to keep a good thought and DH said he would be excited when we knew it would stick. I want to be excited now so I'm a little hurt, but I guess I need confirmation at the doctors. I'm going with the PMA!!! So, here's a little happy emoticon for now. :happydance:

Wow, those are beautiful lines!!!! Cant wait to hear the good news!!!! Everything crossed for you hon!!


----------



## Neversaynever

lavalux said:


> Never,
> I just had DH take a pic of my hpts, but it's not the best picture. I'm heading in now to get my blood test and will post again when I get the results. I told my mom and of course, my DH both know and they are staying super calm and not getting excited at all. Mom just says to keep a good thought and DH said he would be excited when we knew it would stick. I want to be excited now so I'm a little hurt, but I guess I need confirmation at the doctors. I'm going with the PMA!!! So, here's a little happy emoticon for now. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:dust::dust::dust:

How on earth can you even question those beautiful lines....sooooooo pleased for you and I'll stop bugging you now :haha: happy and healthy nine months for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! 

Baby4MJ your a miracle worker, the grapefruit seed extract works wonders, i feel so much better today, im still stuffed up but dont feel all achey and cruddy, thank you so much honey!!!!:hugs:

How is everybody doing? Never your too funny, yes a cold could be a symptom, and i guess all it takes is one time, it would be kind of ironic if all this time i DTD on the right days and nothing happend, and now i do it randomly and it worked lol. All i can do is wait and see what happens, needless to say i am not getting my hopes up too high, which is fine, i am the driver of the whatever wagon lol!!!

Yea for TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Carole...:hugs: hun, it is so hard and some people are insensitive to how people are dealing with things. I moan in my journal as I have only been trying for a much shorter time than most of you here and I don't like sounding trivial about my journey.

I hope that everything is in place ready for your EC and the journey brings the BFP sticky :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

onmymind17 said:


> Never your too funny, yes a cold could be a symptom, and i guess all it takes is one time, it would be kind of ironic if all this time i DTD on the right days and nothing happend, and now i do it randomly and it worked lol. All i can do is wait and see what happens, needless to say i am not getting my hopes up too high, which is fine, i am the driver of the whatever wagon lol!!!
> 
> Yea for TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously...I didn't even get a positive OPK (smiley) in December so I was well and truly on the whatevs wagon, OH had a knee operation so was out of action so to speak and I didn't POAS until two whole days AFTER AF was due :rofl:

Fingers are crossed :hugs:

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Never,
> I just had DH take a pic of my hpts, but it's not the best picture. I'm heading in now to get my blood test and will post again when I get the results. I told my mom and of course, my DH both know and they are staying super calm and not getting excited at all. Mom just says to keep a good thought and DH said he would be excited when we knew it would stick. I want to be excited now so I'm a little hurt, but I guess I need confirmation at the doctors. I'm going with the PMA!!! So, here's a little happy emoticon for now. :happydance:

Lava, you are so completely pregnant!!!! :wohoo: I completely understand their concerns, and I have no doubt you're going to have great numbers today. :hugs: Don't let their fears put a damper on your excitement - even assuming the numbers over the next few weeks show it's a perfect sticky little bean, your DH still won't feel the same excitement as you until he can see it for himself on the screen, or feel it move inside your belly... that's just the way most DHs are. As much as they try and want to understand, they have a very different experience with the tww and early pregnancy than we do. But we're all going to be VERY excited for you here!!!!! :wohoo:




caroleb73 said:


> AFM been feeling sick from the different meds I have taken the past couple of days but only 1 more day of meds and then back for a scan on Sunday and hopefully trigger shot. My sister called me from the UK and was telling me that I have to be prepared for this IVF not to work and that if that is the case I need to keep going. I did snap at her as she was crying after not falling pregnant in the first 3 months and went to the doctor pankicking and wanting tests, she got pregnant the very next month. I reminded her of how scared she felt at 3 months trying and then told her to think how she would feel after 2 years and also being 38 not 32. I know it is not her fault but sometimes she can be really insensitive and being like that to a lady at the end of a course of fertility meds is not a good idea. I told my Mum as I felt bad after but my Mum supported me and said that my sister needs to understand what I am going through more and be thankful for what she has. God I love and miss my Mum.

It's wonderful that your mum is able to be so supportive and understanding. And I think your sister meant well - sounds like she is just concerned for you - but those who haven't been through it themselves really don't have a clue as to how those comments feel to us. :hugs: I am so sorry you're feeling icky from the meds, but I hope it means lots of good follies at your scan. :hugs: How's your DH holding up lately?


----------



## lynnb

Lava -We want more than just one :happydance:, you are pregnant, stuff what DH & mom think, get excited 
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny::holly::holly::bunny::loopy::wohoo::headspin::yipee::dance::happydance:

Carole - Some people just speak before they put their brain in gear, I'm sure your sister didn't mean to hurt you. So glad you've got such an understanding mom, it's nice to have someone in your corner (as well as us ladies on here that is) :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

ok, Praise God!!!

My numbers just came back and look good. At 4 weeks, my beta HCG was 277. I've read on the internet that at 4 weeks the number should be btn 5 to 426 so I'm average. My nurse said they look for anything over 100, but the important thing is that they increase properly so I go back on Monday morning for another test and then on Friday! If everything checks out, my first scan will be in 2 weeks! Yay!

So!! I'm going to indulge in some emoticon celebration, y'all!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow::yellow::yellow::headspin::headspin::coolio::coolio::icecream::icecream::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;

I'm so thrilled and really hope I have a sticky bean in there!

Thanks so much for being encouraging and supportive!!! I am looking for some more bump buddies this month ... FM, Nikki, Chris, anyone else in the TWW. Let's spread the BFPs around! :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava I am so pleased you have it all confirmed honey :dust: and everything heading your way and enjoy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## missyt

lavalux said:


> ok, Praise God!!!
> 
> My numbers just came back and look good. At 4 weeks, my beta HCG was 277. I've read on the internet that at 4 weeks the number should be btn 5 to 426 so I'm average. My nurse said they look for anything over 100, but the important thing is that they increase properly so I go back on Monday morning for another test and then on Friday! If everything checks out, my first scan will be in 2 weeks! Yay!
> 
> So!! I'm going to indulge in some emoticon celebration, y'all!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow::yellow::yellow::headspin::headspin::coolio::coolio::icecream::icecream::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> I'm so thrilled and really hope I have a sticky bean in there!
> 
> Thanks so much for being encouraging and supportive!!! I am looking for some more bump buddies this month ... FM, Nikki, Chris, anyone else in the TWW. Let's spread the BFPs around! :flower:

Oh Lava! I am so happy for you that I am crying! You give me so much hope! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lavalux

I so hope that this is a sticky bean, but no matter what ... the good news is that even with my stupid "Advanced Maternal Age" diagnosis, my older eggs decided they weren't done fighting yet! Granted, I needed a bit of help, but I'm just happy help is available. :)

Never, Thanks for letting me steal the "Thinking Pink" banner!!! 

Missyt,
You are so sweet to be happy for me. Your day is coming soon I can feel it! ;)


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> ok, Praise God!!!
> 
> My numbers just came back and look good. At 4 weeks, my beta HCG was 277. I've read on the internet that at 4 weeks the number should be btn 5 to 426 so I'm average. My nurse said they look for anything over 100, but the important thing is that they increase properly so I go back on Monday morning for another test and then on Friday! If everything checks out, my first scan will be in 2 weeks! Yay!
> 
> So!! I'm going to indulge in some emoticon celebration, y'all!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow::yellow::yellow::headspin::headspin::coolio::coolio::icecream::icecream::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> I'm so thrilled and really hope I have a sticky bean in there!
> 
> Thanks so much for being encouraging and supportive!!! I am looking for some more bump buddies this month ... FM, Nikki, Chris, anyone else in the TWW. Let's spread the BFPs around! :flower:

:happydance::happydance::bfp::yellow::pink::dance::headspin::headspin::loopy::loopy: I am so happy right now!!!!! I would love to join you, but we will see, for now i am just going to dance around for you!!!!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Never,
> I just had DH take a pic of my hpts, but it's not the best picture. I'm heading in now to get my blood test and will post again when I get the results. I told my mom and of course, my DH both know and they are staying super calm and not getting excited at all. Mom just says to keep a good thought and DH said he would be excited when we knew it would stick. I want to be excited now so I'm a little hurt, but I guess I need confirmation at the doctors. I'm going with the PMA!!! So, here's a little happy emoticon for now. :happydance:


I'll get excited for you, lava! Can't wait to hear about your OFFICIAL :bfp:!!!
https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv126/Marston72/Dancing%20Smileys/7cb7bf46.gif https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u68/Blueline29/woohoo-smiley.gif :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr112/denimcg/Smileys/smiley_happygroup.gif​


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> Baby4MJ your a miracle worker, the grapefruit seed extract works wonders, i feel so much better today, im still stuffed up but dont feel all achey and cruddy, thank you so much honey!!!!:hugs:
> 
> How is everybody doing? Never your too funny, yes a cold could be a symptom, and i guess all it takes is one time, it would be kind of ironic if all this time i DTD on the right days and nothing happend, and now i do it randomly and it worked lol. All i can do is wait and see what happens, needless to say i am not getting my hopes up too high, which is fine, i am the driver of the whatever wagon lol!!!
> 
> Yea for TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAAAY!!! So glad it's working! Just keep taking it, even if you start to feel a little better, so you don't relapse. Once all signs of sickness are gone, you can stop. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

*LAVA*


:bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::bunny::headspin::headspin::headspin::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You DESERVE to take a day to celebrate! Congratulations--I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> I so hope that this is a sticky bean, but no matter what ... the good news is that even with my stupid "Advanced Maternal Age" diagnosis, my older eggs decided they weren't done fighting yet! Granted, I needed a bit of help, but I'm just happy help is available. :)
> 
> Never, Thanks for letting me steal the "Thinking Pink" banner!!!
> 
> Missyt,
> You are so sweet to be happy for me. Your day is coming soon I can feel it! ;)

Lava-Feeling a bit down today but your *FANTASTIC *news has given me and my 39-year old dusty eggs some hope! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:

AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}


----------



## lavalux

Baby4MJ,
Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere, and will stay here as long as y'all will keep me. :) Lots of baby dust to you!

You say that you are are cycle day 17. How many days is your typical cycle? Mine is typically 31 days and I ovulate on either CD 17 or 18. So, that may make sense that your CBFM says you are still at high fertility. Maybe tomorrow you will be at peak. Not sure how the progesterone meds (or lack of them) may be affecting your cycle, but they probably are. Doubt it's AF coming. Besides, I'm officially revoking her pass for you. :af: LOL Have a drink for me tonight!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Baby4MJ,
> Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere, and will stay here as long as y'all will keep me. :) Lots of baby dust to you!
> 
> You say that you are are cycle day 17. How many days is your typical cycle? Mine is typically 31 days and I ovulate on either CD 17 or 18. So, that may make sense that your CBFM says you are still at high fertility. Maybe tomorrow you will be at peak. Not sure how the progesterone meds (or lack of them) may be affecting your cycle, but they probably are. Doubt it's AF coming. Besides, I'm officially revoking her pass for you. :af: LOL Have a drink for me tonight!!

Thank you for the :dust:...I sure can use it! Do you know where I can also get some sanity dust? I could use that too!

My cycle is 25 days. I get AF on CD26 like clockwork (when not on progesterone) and I ovulate between CD10-CD13 like clockwork (until now). So frustrating. Makes my head spin. I plan on making it spinnier tonight (one for me, one for lava...2 for me, 2 for lava...https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/playbiller/emoticon/eatdrink048.gif)


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations lavalux! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Lots of sticky babydust too! X


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}

Honey really dumb question but have you taken a pg test? 

Yea for 1/2 day fridays, i wish i could do that, then again i could not handle being here the extra hours mon - thurs lol.

Dont be weepy, you go have some fun at the pub, and just relax, its friday, enjoy yourself, and just say WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}

Could it be ovulation/mid-cycle spotting? It's happened to me once before and completely freaked me out. Wouldn't explain the late ovulation, but might explain the spotting.... :shrug:




Baby4MJ said:


> Thank you for the :dust:...I sure can use it! Do you know where I can also get some sanity dust? I could use that too!
> 
> My cycle is 25 days. I get AF on CD26 like clockwork (when not on progesterone) and I ovulate between CD10-CD13 like clockwork (until now). So frustrating. Makes my head spin. I plan on making it spinnier tonight (one for me, one for lava...2 for me, 2 for lava...https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/playbiller/emoticon/eatdrink048.gif)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caroleb73

YAY Lava HUGE congrats to you and DH. I am sure your bean will stick and you will have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you. With each and every lady who gets their BFP it gives the rest of us hope that we will achieve it soon. What a great way for you to start your weekend.:happydance:

FM I am routing for it to be your turn next and praying that you get fab news next week :hugs:

This thread is on a roll for BFP's at the moment and long may it continue:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine71

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Woo-HOOO Lava!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::bunny:\\:D/=D&gt;\\:D/:headspin::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- Words can not express how happy I am for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly:

Caroleb- Thank you so much for rooting for me, you have been through so much too and the fact that you are thinking of me means so much. I'm sorry that your sister was a little insensetive but it sounds like you got her straight. I'm rooting for you too!!!!! I hope we can all be bump buddies.

afm- I'm feeling really nauseous today, it started last night, I threw up twice last night which really sucked. I went to Medac this morning and got some nexium but the dr. on staff who had NO bedside manner said that he wasn't convinced that I had acid reflux but would give me a 30 day supply. He said the nauseau was probably coming from everything that I had done last week. My blood pressure was pretty high which was unusual but I think it's just I'm stressed out because I'm not sure whats going on with my body, I feel horrible and I go on vacation across the country next week and I'm terrified that if I am pg (and I hope I am) that I'm going to hyperstim and be in pain the entire trip.:cry: Its a catch 22 I want to be pg but I want to enjoy my trip too, the last couple of weeks I have felt so crappy. :cry:


----------



## FutureMommie

Baby4MJ- I'm with HA it could be ov spotting.


----------



## caroleb73

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks HA, I am hoping that I get 12 as doctor was saying between 10-12 at last scan but hey as long as the egg quality is good then I am in with a chance. I have been taking metaformin which they say helps with the quality so hoping and praying. DH has been an absolute godsend and has been so more sensitive to all that is going on. Last IVF cycle I was in London at my Mum's for most of it alone and DH flew in to give his "donation" so he didn't really understand what it was all about but this time he has seen what us women go through and he has been taken aback. He now really understands what we go through all in the hope of having a baby and sometimes it has upset him to see me suffering with side effects. I can cope with it all if it means we get a baby of our own at the end.
> 
> Hoping and praying that this is our time but if not I think I have 1 more IVF cycle in me.
> 
> Have a great weekend.:hugs:


----------



## mons75

Hi everyone, what a supportive thread! :)

I concieved when I was 35 and it took me 3 months. I had been off the pill for 9 months but had taken it since 19. I was doing a lot of research prior to TTC as I'm impatient and wanted it to happen fast. (Hoping to) I can share some research I did maybe it helps someone. 

What I took was:

Prenatal
Royal Jelly, fresh from vitaminshoppe in LA
EPO --------------------up to ovulation
Raspberry leaf capsules-------------------- up to ovulation
Angus Cactus------------ up to ovulation 
Flaxseed oil-------------after ovulation
Green tea--------------at least 1 cup
Rasberry leaf tea
Wheatgerm oil
2 pillows under bum after TTC. :)

The other stuff I didn't take and I dont know whats safe or not, even from what I took, so I cant recommend anything, but you make your own minds up :)



https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html
"Here is the stuff I'm taking. I take a teaspoon in the AM and PM and wash it down with water. Both are mixed together in honey (no foul taste at all...it's just really sweet, thick/cloudy honey...I got a jar that tasted funny once and took it back...I think it was rancid). Fresh Royal Jelly & Pollen In by YS Royal Jelly/Honey Bee - VitaminShoppe.com"

&#61623; Chaste Berry (Vitex agnus castus) 

Vitex is probably the most well known and widely studied fertility herb. It works 
by stimulating the hormones involved in ovulation and restoring female hormonal 
balance. Vitex helps to correct luteal phase defects and helps to lower high 
prolactin levels, both of which cause fertility problems. It acts on the pituitary 
gland, specifically on the production of LH (leutenizing hormone). The result is 
that it increases the production of progesterone, which helps to regulate the 
menstrual cycle. Vitex is not a fast acting herb and may need several months to 
build up in your system. 

Take during the first half of your cycle and stop when you&#8216;ve ovulated 

&#61623; Red Raspberry Leaf
It has the reputation of helping to relax the uterus. It is also recommended to help 
the fertilized egg attach to the uterine lining and stay attached. It is a 
phytoprogesterone, which is a plant that acts like progesterone, therefore it can be 
used to increase progesterone levels in the body 

It is best to take it as an infusion (one ounce of dried raspberry leaves brewed 
overnight in a quart of boiling water). Strain the leaves, and drink hot or cold, 
with honey if you prefer. You can refrigerate leftovers. 

Can take throughout your cycle 

&#61623; Red Clover 

It contains estrogen like compounds which promote estrogen production which can boost estrogen levels in women with estrogen deficiencies. Red Clover also contains calcium and magnesium which can relax the nervous system and improve fertility. Like red 
raspberry, it is often recommended to drink the infusion during pregnancy. 

To make an infusion put one ounce of dried blossoms in a quart jar filled with 
boiling water, and steep overnight. 

Can take throughout your cycle; best taken in combination with red raspberry. 

&#61623; False unicorn root 

Like red clover, it can help balance hormone levels by making up for a shortage 
of estrogen or encouraging your body to excrete excess amounts. It has a 
normalizing effect on the ovaries and strengthens the lining of the womb. 

Take during the first half of your cycle, and stop when you&#8216;ve ovulated 

&#61623; Dong Quai 

It is an ancient Asian herb which is known as the female hormone regulator. It 
acts like an estrogen &#8213;modulator&#8214; which activates or suppresses estrogen receptors 
within the pituitary to even out the hormones that bring on ovulation. It has also 
been attributed with helping to build a receptive uterine lining. 

Evening Primrose 

This can dramatically improve the production of more sperm friendly cervical 
fluid, also known as &#8213;egg white cervical mucus.&#8214; It may take a month or two to 
build up. 

Take during the first half of your cycle and stop once you&#8216;ve ovulated. EPO is a 
prostaglandin and can cause the uterus to contract and the cervix to dilate. 
Therefore, once you ovulate you should replace it with Flax Seed Oil which also 
contains essential fatty acids without the prostaglandins. 

&#61623; Essential Fatty Acids (EFA&#8217;S) 

Omega-3 and Omega-6 are essential fatty acids (EFA&#8216;s) that are essential for 
maintaining good reproductive health. Unfortunately, our bodies cannot 
manufacture these EFA&#8216;s, so they must be obtained from outside sources -- from 
the food we eat or the supplements we take. 

EFA&#8216;s are very important to take when trying to conceive as they act as hormone 
regulators. Both Omega-3 and Omega-6 are also important in the development of 
sperm. It&#8216;s important to have a balance of these EFA&#8216;s however most people 
have much more Omega-6&#8216;s in their diet than Omega-3&#8216;s because Omega-6&#8216;s are 
found in eggs, meat, whole grains, cereals, polyunsaturated oils from vegetables 
and nuts, and most packaged foods and baked goods. Most often, western diets do 
not require supplementation of Omega-6 because they tend to be very high in 
Omega-6&#8216;s. 

&#61623; Paba 

PABA (para-aminobenzoic acid) stimulates the pituitary gland and sometimes 
restores fertility to some women who cannot conceive. Food sources include 
molasses, mushrooms, spinach and whole grains. 

&#61623; Green Tea 

It is a powerful antioxidant that enhances your reproductive health by reversing 
the effects of the environment on your body, such as aging, environmental toxins, 
stress, lack of sleep and eating too many processed foods. It can assist your body 
in the production of healthier eggs. 

Dosage: Just 1 cup or more a day doubles your odds of conception every cycle, 
according to a study in the American Journal of Public health. 

&#61623; Dandelion Root Tea (sometimes called Dandelion Coffee) 

This is a great substitute for coffee (tastes very similar), without the caffeine. It 
has the added benefit of supporting liver detoxification which is very helpful for 
reproductive health. 

&#61623; Wheat Germ Oil 

Wheat germ is high in zinc, and vitamin E and is a great source of Omega 3 fatty 
acids. It may help to dilate both the fallopian tubes and the seminiferous tubules, 
making the transport of both egg and sperm easier. It also can improve sperm 
quality and quantity. 

Dosage: 1/2 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon oil daily 

Panax Ginseng (Asian Ginseng) 

An effective herbal remedy for male infertility, Panax Ginseng is said to increase 
sperm count, motility and testosterone levels. 
*
Green tea and orange pekoe tea
Flaxseeds are the richest plant-based source of omega-3 fatty acids and are easy to find in health food stores. Buy the seeds, grind them in a coffee grinder, and sprinkle them on cereal or toast or add them to a smoothie. If you're in a rush, buy a bottle of flaxseed oil and drizzle 1 tablespoon a day over salad, popcorn, or a baked potato. (Just don't cook with flaxseed oil; the heat destroys its beneficial nutrients.)
Vitex agnus-castus, also called Vitex, Chaste Tree, Chasteberry, or Monk's Pepper, is a native of the Mediterranean region.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitex_agnus-castus

There are many good supplements on the market that can improve your fertility.
Folic Acid (Folate) &#8211; Not only is this vital for all women trying to conceive to help reduce the risk of birth defects including spina bifida, in can also helps your reproductive system stay healthy.
Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) &#8211; Increase the amount of fertile cervical mucus you produce which the sperm need to swim through to reach the egg
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html

Vitamin B6 &#8211; Well known for balancing your hormones and improving fertility for many women.
Vitex (Angus Castus) &#8211; Also know for balancing hormones and improving fertility.


&#8226;*Consider supplements like*FertilAid for Men.*When it comes to sperm health,*minerals*like zinc & selenium,amino acids*like l-carnitine, and*antioxidants*like Vitamin C and Vitamin E are*very*crucial to sperm health. L-carnitine is particularly important for sperm motility. A recent clinical study revealed that FertilAid increased both sperm motility and count.
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/are-there-vitamins-to-help-increase-sperm-count.html


----------



## FutureMommie

Caroleb- Only postive thoughts, this will be your cycle!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lava, WTG :happydance: I knew it. :winkwink: It's hard sometimes sharing my excitement with you gals because I don't want to be wrong and then you get heartbreak but I'm SO extatic with the news in the room it's hard to hold back! :haha: :flower:

FM, I'm sorry your sick darlin, but keep puking your brains out if this means your pregnant. All the hyperstimming and side effects will be worth it when you hold that little one. :winkwink: :flower: :hugs:

As for the rest of you ladies. I'm confident you'll all reach that goal and I know the process can be SO frustrating....including the patience it takes for waiting. I just can't WAIT to celebrate with each of you when you finally set foot in "graduates". I keep saying we'll need a "graduates" reunion with our babies once everyone reaches the forum.


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I hope you are right, I feel uggh! If I am pg how will I ever be functional?

I know everyone in my office is thinking that I'm pg, especially since I have dry crackers and a sprite on my desk.


----------



## HappyAuntie

mons75 said:


> Hi everyone, what a supportive thread! :)
> 
> I concieved when I was 35 and it took me 3 months. I had been off the pill for 9 months but had taken it since 19. I was doing a lot of research prior to TTC as I'm impatient and wanted it to happen fast. (Hoping to) I can share some research I did maybe it helps someone.
> 
> What I took was:
> ...
> ...
> ...

Thanks for stopping in, Mons. :hi: Congratulations on your pregnancy - how wonderful for you that it happened so quickly. Thanks for the well wishes - I'm sure we all appreciate the good baby mojo! I think most of us in here are under the care of a reproductive endocrinologist, though, and taking extra herbals/supplements could interfere with our prescribed treatments and medications. Thanks so much for thinking of us, though! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- I hope you are right, I feel uggh! If I am pg how will I ever be functional?
> 
> I know everyone in my office is thinking that I'm pg, especially since I have dry crackers and a sprite on my desk.

Oh yeah, it'll get better. If you have ms it may take you to second trimester to feel better. The symptoms this time around though seem different than you've had. That's why I keep getting so darned excited. 

I'm all pins and needles right now.:wacko::haha:


----------



## missyt

MJ, I agree with the other girls that it could be ov spotting. Also, before I was TTC, I didn't pay much attention to my body. I never even gave a thought to how long my cycles were. I think those of that are TTC pay so much attention to all the little signs our body gives us, we get a little paranoid and tend to want to analyze every symptom. I know its hard and we tend to be even harder on ourselves. Hang in there and try to enjoy your weekend. I always feel like getting together with the girls for a few is a great cure to putting TTC out of our mind temporarily.:loopy:

Carol, I'm glad DH is being understanding and is being sensitive to what you are going through. Even though they may be going through it emotionally as well, they can't fully understand the physical toll all the medication, scan, bw, etc. have on our bodies. Its very important to have support from our DH's and hopefully they realize that it helps our stress level.

FM, I really hope your start to feel better. You sound miserable. I wish I could give you a hug. I hope you can relax this weekend before your trip and get some relief. I bet you are really stressed out too and that isn't helping you feel better physically. TTC, IUI's and all the medication is a vicious cycle and it really takes its toll. Its so hard going through all of this and keeping it hush-hush from those around us. I bet you can get your sweet DH to pamper you this weekend. Even a back rub can do wonders.:hugs:

Mons75, I tried all of those for about 5 months straight and no BFP. I stopped taking all the herbal supplements because it was making too much of a dent in our bank account and I figure we better just save up for IVF or adoption. I even had DH on supplements too and his sperm count actually went down. I admit, I'd try anything to get my BFP but none of those supplements worked for me.

AFM, I had some shocking news today. I had lunch with a friend who is a year older that me (38). She got pregnant with her oldest son when she was 19 and raised him by herself. She is a wonderful single mom to 2 boys. She just told me that her 18 year old son got his GF pregnant and they are going to have the baby:saywhat:. I guess I'm shocked because she is going to be a grandma. I said that if they decide to not keep the baby I'd love to adopt. She is not happy about the pregnancy and already suggested I adopt the baby because she knows we've been TTC and she doesn't want this to ruin her son's life. I guess his GF thinks its cute to be pg eventhough she doesn't have a driver's license or a job and she wants to keep the baby since some of her friends are pg too. I just don't get why things happen like they do. I think its time for some :wine:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> supplements worked for me.
> 
> AFM, I had some shocking news today. I had lunch with a friend who is a year older that me (38). She got pregnant with her oldest son when she was 19 and raised him by herself. She is a wonderful single mom to 2 boys. She just told me that her 18 year old son got his GF pregnant and they are going to have the baby:saywhat:. I guess I'm shocked because she is going to be a grandma. I said that if they decide to not keep the baby I'd love to adopt. She is not happy about the pregnancy and already suggested I adopt the baby because she knows we've been TTC and she doesn't want this to ruin her son's life. I guess his GF thinks its cute to be pg eventhough she doesn't have a driver's license or a job and she wants to keep the baby since some of her friends are pg too. I just don't get why things happen like they do. I think its time for some :wine:

Super big :hugs: for you for this, that is just so hard, we cant understand why God does the things he does, all we can do is have patience and know that our time WILL come!!!!! :dohh: Ugh, wants to keep the baby because some of her friends are pg, omg, yea that will change when she realizes the baby actually needs attention!! Hang in there honey, remember each bfp brings your little one closer to you!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I know what you mean, I know people I went to highschool with that are already grand mothers too! She might think it's cute now but it won't be when she is getting up in the middle of the night, and trying to go to school, or when she wants to hang out with friends and can't. The cuteness will be all gone then.


----------



## mons75

Happy Auntie, oh ok, sorry I didn't know... Good luck all! xxx


----------



## missyt

Chris and FM, you girls nailed it on the head. And my friend was saying the same thing, she won't think its cute when she has to wake up in the middle of night, can't hang out with friends, etc. My friend is so distraught because the girl has no license and her son just graduated HS last year and has his first job working construction. That means he'll have to take off work to bring the baby to doctor's appointments, do all the shopping, etc and all that will hurt his pay check. Its so strange because I remember him when he was a typical pre-teen playing video games and I went to his graduation last year. I really appreciate my friend thinking about me and saying I'd take the baby without even telling me first. She recognizes that I am grown up enough to be a responsible mom and be able to provide for the child because I'm ready. Life is so unfair that we are in prime fertility when we are young, immature, broke and don't know the ways of the world. Things would make so much more sense for us to have our prime fertility in our 30's and 40's when we are mature, responsible, wiser and able to provide financially. I feel for my friend though. I can't imagine her stress right now. And the girl's parents aren't helping either. I guess they think its cute too.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> Chris and FM, you girls nailed it on the head. And my friend was saying the same thing, she won't think its cute when she has to wake up in the middle of night, can't hang out with friends, etc. My friend is so distraught because the girl has no license and her son just graduated HS last year and has his first job working construction. That means he'll have to take off work to bring the baby to doctor's appointments, do all the shopping, etc and all that will hurt his pay check. Its so strange because I remember him when he was a typical pre-teen playing video games and I went to his graduation last year. I really appreciate my friend thinking about me and saying I'd take the baby without even telling me first. She recognizes that I am grown up enough to be a responsible mom and be able to provide for the child because I'm ready. Life is so unfair that we are in prime fertility when we are young, immature, broke and don't know the ways of the world. Things would make so much more sense for us to have our prime fertility in our 30's and 40's when we are mature, responsible, wiser and able to provide financially. I feel for my friend though. I can't imagine her stress right now. And the girl's parents aren't helping either. I guess they think its cute too.

Oh goodness, I was at the perinatal center today for 4 HOURS!:wacko: I will tell you...my husband and I were SO ticked off at some of these so called "parents" going in with their 3rd and 4th kid who weren't parenting their cute little ones. One parent was hollard at for allowing his toddler to stand on the table...He then allowed his kid to stand on the chair where while the father was talking the kid was trying to pry the heavy picture off the wall and almost did. While his infant brother was crawling half way out the door and almost got his head slammed in it. My husband almost grabbed the kid and handed him to the father to give him a good talking to but I kindly grabbed Dougs arm and told him we were NOT the parent and while it made us sick to watch this knowing there are couples out there who CAN be good parents, we had to sit and watch. It's hard not to sit these parents down and tell them they need to be more active in their childs life. It's also hard not to reprimand the older ones that end up out of control because of said parents while in public. I have a hard time sitting back watching...knowing that these SAME kids end up in the foster system or in Juvenile hall.

Just SO SICK of seeing these young kids not ready to be parents have kid after kid and don't have the inability to parent your child so you can keep them safe. It drives me INSANE! I mean, I'LL take your kid. I've been trying for ten years. As you said we all have the means, hopefully this patience during the process will be a testing of the patience we'll have needed as our kids grow.


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}
> 
> Honey really dumb question but have you taken a pg test?
> 
> Yea for 1/2 day fridays, i wish i could do that, then again i could not handle being here the extra hours mon - thurs lol.
> 
> Dont be weepy, you go have some fun at the pub, and just relax, its friday, enjoy yourself, and just say WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I don't think I could be preg since I'm spotting, no? And CD17 would be too early to test, isn't it? (AF is due in 9 days) I guess I have to say "WHATEVS" because what else am I going to do besides throw back a few pints tonight, right? Thank God the Whatevs Wagon is self-propelling! :drunk:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}
> 
> Honey really dumb question but have you taken a pg test?
> 
> Yea for 1/2 day fridays, i wish i could do that, then again i could not handle being here the extra hours mon - thurs lol.
> 
> Dont be weepy, you go have some fun at the pub, and just relax, its friday, enjoy yourself, and just say WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could be preg since I'm spotting, no? And CD17 would be too early to test, isn't it? (AF is due in 9 days) I guess I have to say "WHATEVS" because what else am I going to do besides throw back a few pints tonight, right? Thank God the Whatevs Wagon is self-propelling! :drunk:Click to expand...

Everybody's body is different but I NEVER spot. Also, I'd wait until She's actually due to test. If you miss her, TEST!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Baby4MJ

HappyAuntie said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}
> 
> Could it be ovulation/mid-cycle spotting? It's happened to me once before and completely freaked me out. Wouldn't explain the late ovulation, but might explain the spotting.... :shrug:Click to expand...

Does ovulation cause bleeding? I've never had that happen before. Is it common and does it mean anything (bad or good)? My uterus is staging a coup and taking over apparently. I've lost all control. :dohh:



Baby4MJ said:


> Thank you for the :dust:...I sure can use it! Do you know where I can also get some sanity dust? I could use that too!
> 
> My cycle is 25 days. I get AF on CD26 like clockwork (when not on progesterone) and I ovulate between CD10-CD13 like clockwork (until now). So frustrating. Makes my head spin. I plan on making it spinnier tonight (one for me, one for lava...2 for me, 2 for lava...https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/playbiller/emoticon/eatdrink048.gif)




HappyAuntie said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

One for me, one for lava and one for HA...2 for me, 2 for lava and HA (hey, this is really working out in my favor...:haha:)


----------



## Baby4MJ

FutureMommie said:


> Baby4MJ- I'm with HA it could be ov spotting.

I've never had ov bleeding before, so this has thrown me for a loop, especially since I'm not able to rely on the CBFM. No idea if or when I ov'd this cycle. ERGH.

So sorry you feel so sick, FM! And equally sorry the doc was so unsympathetic to you :nope: I really hope 1) that you feel better, 2) that you ARE pg and 3) you are able to enjoy your vacation. :hugs:, :hugs: and more :hugs: that all 3 things happen!


----------



## twinkle1975

Lava - I'm SO So happy for you!!! Hurrah!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Baby4MJ said:


> Does ovulation cause bleeding? I've never had that happen before. Is it common and does it mean anything (bad or good)? My uterus is staging a coup and taking over apparently. I've lost all control. :dohh:

I don't know if it's common, but it's not uncommon iykwim. It's within the realm of normal. My understanding of it is that sometimes there's just a little bleeding when the follie pops the egg out, and since the cervix is open at ov, sometimes the blood can make it all the way out. As for good/not good, I think it's fine... it would only be bad if it was more than spotting, or if it went on for more than a day or two. But I really don't know much about it - like I said, it's only happened to me once and so it totally freaked me out. And I'm always an ask-your-dr kind of girl if you have any concerns... it's their job to explain things in language we can understand! :thumbup:

As for control, if I've learned ANYTHING in the last two years, it's that I am most definitely NOT in control!! That damned uterus hasn't done a thing I've asked it to! :grr: If yanking it out wouldn't be a hindrance to the ultimate goal here, I'd be all over that! :grr: (j/k - not really looking forward to the whole crazy menopause thing :wacko: so I guess I'll leave it in as long as it's not a troublemaker. Stupid uterus. :growlmad:)


----------



## HappyAuntie

mons75 said:


> Happy Auntie, oh ok, sorry I didn't know... Good luck all! xxx

No problem. :winkwink: Good luck with your delivery - not too long now! Hope all goes well! :flower:


----------



## gingerbread

OMG LAVA!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::wohoo::juggle::juggle::headspin::headspin: Congratulations huni!!!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}
> 
> Honey really dumb question but have you taken a pg test?
> 
> Yea for 1/2 day fridays, i wish i could do that, then again i could not handle being here the extra hours mon - thurs lol.
> 
> Dont be weepy, you go have some fun at the pub, and just relax, its friday, enjoy yourself, and just say WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could be preg since I'm spotting, no? And CD17 would be too early to test, isn't it? (AF is due in 9 days) I guess I have to say "WHATEVS" because what else am I going to do besides throw back a few pints tonight, right? Thank God the Whatevs Wagon is self-propelling! :drunk:Click to expand...

Well i was kind of thinking that you might have gotten pg with the last cycle, i have seen it happen before, was af normal? Or was it lighter or weird, i just keep getting hooked on the fact that your meter is still giving you a high reading, almost seems like its picking something up, you know like when you use an opk as a pg test. Just a thought, and yea for the whatevers wagon having auto pilot lol.


----------



## skye2010

Lava :yipee::yipee::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::holly::holly::holly::holly: Yaaaaay finally an oficial BFP. :))) So great bb.

Baby4MJ that smiley really cracked me up :) I'm gonna check out the smileys when I come back hm, they're wonderful. Bedding before ovulation is good. You need it before the smiley anyway. Sometimes the swimmies can live up to 5 days so you're still good. Also sometimes women do ovulate but the sticks don't show it which can be determined by a midcycle progestrone test. You don't need that unless you are cycling a treatment but really I'm sure you ovulated. Don't know what went wrong with the sticks. And :hugs::hugs: cycles not out yet, still could get your BFP potentially. How many days were u usually again? xx

LynB that smiley is mine too :)) Lynn you can upload a pict of your little beautiful bean soon. How great. Are you almost finished with the first trimester?

Nevernever, beautiful pict chick :) Loveley to see u in Vegas :) Don't let the hubs get a peek :) My DH doesn't know he's here. 

Ginger, you really got us worried there with all the storms girl. Pheew. Glad u checked back in :)) xxxx Funny u dreamt of the thread cause there's so much happening right now. In fact I wish we all lived close and could meet up at some point. Wouldn't that be fun? God idea to spend the summer all natural. A pump of morale would be really useful when you start IVF. Hope you would BFP before that though xx

FM eating small meals often is a good idea. Try to stick with wholemeal breads, an whole carbs (brown stuff, patatoes etc) Not much sugary stuff and no cafein. I bet you don't do coffee anyway but tea, choclate etc . Limit also oily food, fries, heavy dinners. And keeping a small dry toast or rye bread by your bed and taking a small bite when u go to toilet at night is a good idea. This way you keep your stomach from going completely empty all night which is worst for acid. (Mum has exactly the same problem, side effects of her meds) But early signs are still positive. I soooo have all my fingers and toes crossed for your BFP. :)) All this practical knowledge is from caring after sick mum, dad and googling crazy when I get sick myself. So it's limited stuff really but hope they work xxxx

Chris hope you get better soon hon. Don't think anyone can stand the onion and honey thing. Just added that in for the extra yuckyness really hahahahaha!!!

Labrat loveley happy pict of u and DH. You look more like country girl than a labrat :))) hahahaha Sorry about all the exwife problem. She sounds like a mean woman. This sort of behaviour always comes back she will realise. She is actually harming her own dughter. I hope your daughter in law could get over her negative influence. No idea about your symptomps. Can it be stress related?

Missy Awwww:hugs::hugs: Being a stepmum is starting to overwhelm you. You have actually done the right thing by carving a space in your lives for your stepchild. That is very admirable. But sometimes doing the right thing is not what makes us most happy. I haven't been through a similar situation so I don't want to say the wrong thing for you hon. But I think it looks like you need a holiday or a break. You have been going through a lot lately with all TTC and boiling hot work load. You could do with a little romantic time off with your DH alone away from all the responsibility. After all when you met him you were both free of all the responsibility of a child and it's only normal you should miss it when you have a pile off responsibilities added on your shoulders. You are a great stepmum. And you will have your own child one day which will really fullfil you. Also I wonder if you would consider counselling about this. Cause having a grown up child in your life +TTc stress is very overwhelming. It sounds like most of your stresses with stepson accurs from a situation where no one would be prepared about (courts, naggy exwife, a teenager that you haven't raised) Perhaps an expert on the matter could give you better advice about how to be giving without compromising your own self needs. Don't know all the details but you might be compromising too much of your life and needs at the moment. I don't know if you have the time and means to find a counseller but pls consider it. A counseller might give you practical solutions for this complicated issue which could lift some of the weight of your shoulders.

Bbive I'm really curious what results will your peestick show this time. All that sleepiness can't be too bad.xx

Awww Padbrat, you hae been on my thoughts ever since Thursday. I talked to a few girls and they told me safe progestrone levels are over 200. I was actually at 1400 which dipped to 800. I am due another test on Wednesday and I'll have to switch to a gestone injections if it's dipped more. I think you should get your progestrone checked again (go private if NHS delay, it's only 50 quid odd) than if it's not high enough ask to be switched to the more potent injections. Spotting doesn't mean much you know that so don't panick babes. [-o&lt;[-o&lt; that it should be the normal usual spotting.

Nikkki:hugs: can't wait for your test too. So many of you girls have good symptoms here and a nice helping of spring BFP's I pray that you are one of them hon.

Girls I'm still on page 488. Need to run off, promise to finish later on. xxxx all


----------



## caroleb73

Skye good to hear from you again and so happy everything is moving in the right direction for you. I look forward to your updates as that bean grows inside of you:hugs:

HA completely agree with the subject of control or lack of it. We have to put our trust in so many people and hope that things will turn out fine for us. There are so many recommendations out there for us to improve our chances but there is also a huge element of luck as the whole business of TCC is still not an exact science. 

AFM DH gave me my last stimming injection this morning YAY those last 3 have been itra muscular so have not been able to do them myself. Off for a scan tomorrow after work and hoping that they confirm EC for Tuesday. Must admit I am a little nervous for EC as last time in London it left me in pain for a few days so wondering how it will be here and then the dreaded TWW. It amazes me how we all cope with this time after time, I always say to my DH if we can cope with infertility and come out the other side then we can cope with anything in life.

Wishing you all a wonderful start to your weekend, enjoy:hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

onmymind17 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}
> 
> Honey really dumb question but have you taken a pg test?
> 
> Yea for 1/2 day fridays, i wish i could do that, then again i could not handle being here the extra hours mon - thurs lol.
> 
> Dont be weepy, you go have some fun at the pub, and just relax, its friday, enjoy yourself, and just say WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could be preg since I'm spotting, no? And CD17 would be too early to test, isn't it? (AF is due in 9 days) I guess I have to say "WHATEVS" because what else am I going to do besides throw back a few pints tonight, right? Thank God the Whatevs Wagon is self-propelling! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i was kind of thinking that you might have gotten pg with the last cycle, i have seen it happen before, was af normal? Or was it lighter or weird, i just keep getting hooked on the fact that your meter is still giving you a high reading, almost seems like its picking something up, you know like when you use an opk as a pg test. Just a thought, and yea for the whatevers wagon having auto pilot lol.Click to expand...

Last cycle I had a totally normal AF (AF arrived May 18 and lasted through CD4/CD5) and the HPT was a BFN so def not preg. But I was thinking the same thing about the CBFM...something is up. Either it's broken, or it's picking something up (because otherwise shouldn't it show a low reading by now?), so I was thinking maybe I'm just going to ov later than usual? DH and I BD'd last night just in case, and I'm going to keep on the "every other day" BD schedule until I either get a low on the CBFM or AF arrives. Today I have some slight cramping on my left side, and the spotting is lighter. 8 days until AF, so I guess I just have to hang on until then. Admittedly, boozing it up a little last night helped me cling on to the Whatevs Wagon! (and here I thought being "on the wagon" meant no booze?? LOL)
https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn052welcomewagon.gif​
P.S. Guess who had to start taking grapefruit seed extract beginning yesterday? ME! Bit of a scratchy throat and some sniffles started yesterday. The fates have descended upon me! :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Still reeling from lava's great news! YAY!!! Although you've "graduated", please don't leave us, lava, because we need that :bfp: juju to rub off on the rest of us!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM, I could not be more confused about what the hell my body is doing. Today is CD17 and I have light spotting this morning. WTH? CBFM still reading "high". Again, WTH? AF isn't due until June 12th. No cramps, just some gurgling so I don't think it's early AF. I ditched the progesterone this cycle because I'm supposed to take it the day after I get a peak reading on the CBFM, but since no peak, no progesterone. Maybe that's it? I have no clue. ERRGGGHH...Thank God today is an early day out of work (we only work 1/2-days on Fridays during the summer) so my work girlfriends and I are going to drown our sorrows at the pub down the street. Only one of the 3 girls knows what's going on with me, so I will just chalk my mood up to work-stress for the other 2, but I'm so confused about what's happening to me, it's making me weepy, seriously. I want to run away, but how do I run away from myself? {sigh...}
> 
> Honey really dumb question but have you taken a pg test?
> 
> Yea for 1/2 day fridays, i wish i could do that, then again i could not handle being here the extra hours mon - thurs lol.
> 
> Dont be weepy, you go have some fun at the pub, and just relax, its friday, enjoy yourself, and just say WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could be preg since I'm spotting, no? And CD17 would be too early to test, isn't it? (AF is due in 9 days) I guess I have to say "WHATEVS" because what else am I going to do besides throw back a few pints tonight, right? Thank God the Whatevs Wagon is self-propelling! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i was kind of thinking that you might have gotten pg with the last cycle, i have seen it happen before, was af normal? Or was it lighter or weird, i just keep getting hooked on the fact that your meter is still giving you a high reading, almost seems like its picking something up, you know like when you use an opk as a pg test. Just a thought, and yea for the whatevers wagon having auto pilot lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Last cycle I had a totally normal AF (AF arrived May 18 and lasted through CD4/CD5) and the HPT was a BFN so def not preg. But I was thinking the same thing about the CBFM...something is up. Either it's broken, or it's picking something up (because otherwise shouldn't it show a low reading by now?), so I was thinking maybe I'm just going to ov later than usual? DH and I BD'd last night just in case, and I'm going to keep on the "every other day" BD schedule until I either get a low on the CBFM or AF arrives. Today I have some slight cramping on my left side, and the spotting is lighter. 8 days until AF, so I guess I just have to hang on until then. Admittedly, boozing it up a little last night helped me cling on to the Whatevs Wagon! (and here I thought being "on the wagon" meant no booze?? LOL)
> https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn052welcomewagon.gif​
> P.S. Guess who had to start taking grapefruit seed extract beginning yesterday? ME! Bit of a scratchy throat and some sniffles started yesterday. The fates have descended upon me! :haha:Click to expand...

Yea for boozing it up!!!! Its always good to have fun and cut loose. Sorry about having to take the grapefruit seed extract, i guess maybe i jinxed you lol. Sure hope it goes away quickly!! I think you have the right attitude, just wait and see what happens, still it is strange that your meter is still high. Hmmmmm, i am praying that maybe you O'd early, and the spotting is implantation bleeding.


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Baby4MJ that smiley really cracked me up :) I'm gonna check out the smileys when I come back hm, they're wonderful. Bedding before ovulation is good. You need it before the smiley anyway. Sometimes the swimmies can live up to 5 days so you're still good. Also sometimes women do ovulate but the sticks don't show it which can be determined by a midcycle progestrone test. You don't need that unless you are cycling a treatment but really I'm sure you ovulated. Don't know what went wrong with the sticks. And :hugs::hugs: cycles not out yet, still could get your BFP potentially. How many days were u usually again? xx

Some of those smileys are so funny! Glad you got a laugh :haha: 

AFM, my cycle is a solid 25 days long, so I expect AF on CD26 (June 12th). I'm still cracking the whip on DH (but maybe he likes that??? https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a219/karlachar/rude%20cartoons/smilieywhip.gif) and keeping him on the every-other-day BD schedule until AF arrives or I get a low CBFM reading (if I ever get one). 

I hope you're feeling well, skye, and that your bean stays sticky as molasses! :hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

caroleb73 said:


> AFM DH gave me my last stimming injection this morning YAY those last 3 have been itra muscular so have not been able to do them myself. Off for a scan tomorrow after work and hoping that they confirm EC for Tuesday. Must admit I am a little nervous for EC as last time in London it left me in pain for a few days so wondering how it will be here and then the dreaded TWW. It amazes me how we all cope with this time after time, I always say to my DH if we can cope with infertility and come out the other side then we can cope with anything in life.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful start to your weekend, enjoy:hugs:

Good luck with your scan, carole! I hope it turns out well and pain-free.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Where was I now?.....

Onmymind and 4MJ your grapefruit seed extract is really intriguing. I am gonna buy a bottle to keep in hand as soon as I'm back in UK. ;)))

Lava, just had a chance to see those lines ;)) Girl you are really cool headed I must say. I would have been climbing to the moon after just the 2 and you actually kept it untill the blood test. :))) Here's bit more dancing for you :bunny::bunny::bunny: I really hope it rubs on to all the girls here. :)

Baby4MJ OMG, your spotting can be 2 things. Ovulation bleeding but your cycle is usually 25 days. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's actually implantation bleeding. This is exactly what happened to another girl here 6 months ago, and she graduated Keep it positive girl you never know :))) xxxxx

OMG FM nauseaus as well :)) Honestly girl keep a few days and test. Really I can't take this suspense anymore. Overstimm doesn't last forever don't u worry. If you're pregnant trip will not matter anymore I promise you'll be over the moon no matter what. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Dry crackers and sprite. hehehhehehehehe!!! Oh pls pls pls God give us a few more BFP's this month and spare one for FM.

Carole, we had a very similar experience. Last time I was in Turkey and DH didn't have a clue what it was like, and this time he actually experienced it all. Which is really helpful on their sympathy levels :)) I am hoping and praying for you hon. Are you triggering tonight? Please update on scan I'm all eyes and ears for you :hugs:

MA how u doing baby? Have you bored your brains out yet or have you managed to create little busy projects of your own as you always do?:hugs::hugs: I bet you did. :) It makes me sick to see parents treating kids badly or not parenting them well enough. I actually saw a 6-7 month gone prego young girl the other day. She was hiding her bump while sucking on a cigarette in the corner with another girl. Honestly I had to push myself not to stop and say anything. I just turned my head and walked on.


HA how u doing hon? Good old menopause is still years away so honestly don't worry about that just yet. You will have your beautiful baby way before that xxx

Missy :shrug: Life has weird dynamics all I can say baby. Here's some wonderful girls on this thread been itching for a baby for months on end. Than you have an under 18 with a "Wham bam-Thank you maam" and here comes a little baby to this world. The whole thing sounds like a big mess for all. Poor girl, son and your friend and poor baby above all. I hope it works out best for all in the end. Sweetie are you testing next week. Pls don't let anything dampen your spirit. You are still in the hopeful's wagon. Sending you loads and loads of sticky baby dust :hugs:

Debs hope you are all good and on top of that progestrone level by now. xxx

Girls I missed most of your jokes last few days speed reading almost 15 pages, sorry if I forgot to mention anyone. AFM I had a horrible trip 15 hours train journey to Italy. It was like being on a constant earthquake cause the Italian rail tracks was really shaky. Than I had to do another 1 hour drive to our hotel which is up in the mountains. Some of the roads being rugged and even stone roads. I had spotting in the end and a lot of pain. I freaked out a bit and took it out on DH for dragging me here. Now I'm all rested and the spotting is gone, just enjoying the wonderful vineyards view from the hotel. :dust::dust::dust: I'm sending you all sticky baby dust. I am very hopeful with all of you this cycle. Wish we could graduate all at the same time. xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey all,

Selfish post but I'm done for the month. I tested this morning 11 DPO and got a BFN. I have fallen off the whatever wagon in spectacular style again.

Hope everyone else is doing good...:dust: to you all

XxX


----------



## TiggerToo

Oh NEVERSAYNEVER, I'm so sorry. I know it's almost cliche but hang in there.


----------



## gingerbread

Neversaynever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Selfish post but I'm done for the month. I tested this morning 11 DPO and got a BFN. I have fallen off the whatever wagon in spectacular style again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good...:dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

So sorry ladies... have not abandoned you just decided to be an adoring anniversary Wife this weekend lol.

Lava.... what did I tell you? What did I tell you? Did I not say you were preggers?? hmmmm?? Now I have to have a dance around my lounge.... wait....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::baby::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::hugs2::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny:

ahhhh am back... that felt soooo good for ya Lava!

FM and Missy so sorry you are both feelin down... though for different reasons :hugs:

and thank you all for the Think Pink for Padbrat banners... make me feel all :thumbup:

My spotting has stopped... was never heavy to begin with and it stopped on Sat so we will see what happens tomorrow at the scan... but Lynn you would be so proud of my PMA this weekend... no cramps so maybe all you lovely ladies were right and it is just old blood...

Regardless I will let you all know tomorrow...

And beg to be excused cos I am soooo tired that I haven't been able to read everyones updates... sorry sorry sorry:cry:.... but I :hugs: you all


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sorry Never, :hugs: I know this is a hard process. I'll chime in this a "don't give up" either. It's SO darn frustrating when you get the bfn's month after month...I can honestly attest that it'll be worth it when you finally achieve that pregnancy. In the meantime I'll continue to pray for a little miracle soon. The wait seems so unbareable at times. :hugs:

Skye, hey there stranger. You should pop into "Graduates" everyones been wondering and worrying about you. I mentioned I've seen you in here so I'm sure they know your well but would like to know from YOU. :hugs:

AFM, not too bad. Today I'm tired. We went to church in bed. Haha We listened to last weeks sermon on podcast so it was pretty interesting to have church in bed but as we all know, God can reach us ANYWHERE. Not just in church. Church is a place to be fed and fellowship with others of like mind, but God is everywhere! :happydance: I've been tired the past two days so it hasn't really mattered much that there hasn't been much to do. I'm in my second trimester so I thought lethargy had gone...all of a sudden I get it the past two days. May be the injection who knows but I'm rolling with it and getting the rest I need.

My Jack Russell is starting to show behavior signs. He looks right at me and pee's. I took a shower the other day and he literally pee'd on my side of the bed. Doug took the linens to be washed. I was miffed. I think he understands I'm pregnant now and that's why I'm dealing with his horrifying behaviors lately. He never did this before! His nickname is now....."Pee Diddy". :haha:

Other than that, not too much. I have a scan this week to tell if my cervical length went down anymore and make sure the stitch is holding the cervix closed. Today starts the milestone week. I'm 22wks. I can't WAIT to pass this week. Especially thursday which was when we lost Jackson last time. Freaks me out, but with the stitch and injections I think I'm headed for a more normal pregnancy. I'm not out of the woods obviously but I'm trying my best to keep bed rest and make sure she stays in AT LEAST until wk 37. Just praying over here for LOTS more time!


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Selfish post but I'm done for the month. I tested this morning 11 DPO and got a BFN. I have fallen off the whatever wagon in spectacular style again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good...:dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

Me too! And it sucks! My AF is due tomorrow and I can already feel the dull cramping. It's just too much to bear, I have to be honest. Anyway, hun, I'm sure it'll be yours and my time soon-we just have to get back in the saddle and get on with it! Easier said than done-whatever to whatever I say!

Chin up hun, I'm with you all the way. We WILL get there-I'm positive!
Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: too. We deserve it!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Sorry Never, :hugs: I know this is a hard process. I'll chime in this a "don't give up" either. It's SO darn frustrating when you get the bfn's month after month...I can honestly attest that it'll be worth it when you finally achieve that pregnancy. In the meantime I'll continue to pray for a little miracle soon. The wait seems so unbareable at times. :hugs:
> 
> Skye, hey there stranger. You should pop into "Graduates" everyones been wondering and worrying about you. I mentioned I've seen you in here so I'm sure they know your well but would like to know from YOU. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, not too bad. Today I'm tired. We went to church in bed. Haha We listened to last weeks sermon on podcast so it was pretty interesting to have church in bed but as we all know, God can reach us ANYWHERE. Not just in church. Church is a place to be fed and fellowship with others of like mind, but God is everywhere! :happydance: I've been tired the past two days so it hasn't really mattered much that there hasn't been much to do. I'm in my second trimester so I thought lethargy had gone...all of a sudden I get it the past two days. May be the injection who knows but I'm rolling with it and getting the rest I need.
> 
> My Jack Russell is starting to show behavior signs. He looks right at me and pee's. I took a shower the other day and he literally pee'd on my side of the bed. Doug took the linens to be washed. I was miffed. I think he understands I'm pregnant now and that's why I'm dealing with his horrifying behaviors lately. He never did this before! His nickname is now....."Pee Diddy". :haha:
> 
> Other than that, not too much. I have a scan this week to tell if my cervical length went down anymore and make sure the stitch is holding the cervix closed. Today starts the milestone week. I'm 22wks. I can't WAIT to pass this week. Especially thursday which was when we lost Jackson last time. Freaks me out, but with the stitch and injections I think I'm headed for a more normal pregnancy. I'm not out of the woods obviously but I'm trying my best to keep bed rest and make sure she stays in AT LEAST until wk 37. Just praying over here for LOTS more time!

Dear Mommy, for my tuppence worth, I am positive that you will get through Thursday and go full term. I have a really hopeful positive feeling about your pregnancy. It must be so difficult for you, with so many fears to deal with, but hang on in there girl, and you'll sail through it!

Very naughty Pee Diddy-I love his new name! They must sense these things!

Enjoy your rest and keep thinking positive things! 
Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dwrgi said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Never, :hugs: I know this is a hard process. I'll chime in this a "don't give up" either. It's SO darn frustrating when you get the bfn's month after month...I can honestly attest that it'll be worth it when you finally achieve that pregnancy. In the meantime I'll continue to pray for a little miracle soon. The wait seems so unbareable at times. :hugs:
> 
> Skye, hey there stranger. You should pop into "Graduates" everyones been wondering and worrying about you. I mentioned I've seen you in here so I'm sure they know your well but would like to know from YOU. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, not too bad. Today I'm tired. We went to church in bed. Haha We listened to last weeks sermon on podcast so it was pretty interesting to have church in bed but as we all know, God can reach us ANYWHERE. Not just in church. Church is a place to be fed and fellowship with others of like mind, but God is everywhere! :happydance: I've been tired the past two days so it hasn't really mattered much that there hasn't been much to do. I'm in my second trimester so I thought lethargy had gone...all of a sudden I get it the past two days. May be the injection who knows but I'm rolling with it and getting the rest I need.
> 
> My Jack Russell is starting to show behavior signs. He looks right at me and pee's. I took a shower the other day and he literally pee'd on my side of the bed. Doug took the linens to be washed. I was miffed. I think he understands I'm pregnant now and that's why I'm dealing with his horrifying behaviors lately. He never did this before! His nickname is now....."Pee Diddy". :haha:
> 
> Other than that, not too much. I have a scan this week to tell if my cervical length went down anymore and make sure the stitch is holding the cervix closed. Today starts the milestone week. I'm 22wks. I can't WAIT to pass this week. Especially thursday which was when we lost Jackson last time. Freaks me out, but with the stitch and injections I think I'm headed for a more normal pregnancy. I'm not out of the woods obviously but I'm trying my best to keep bed rest and make sure she stays in AT LEAST until wk 37. Just praying over here for LOTS more time!
> 
> Dear Mommy, for my tuppence worth, I am positive that you will get through Thursday and go full term. I have a really hopeful positive feeling about your pregnancy. It must be so difficult for you, with so many fears to deal with, but hang on in there girl, and you'll sail through it!
> 
> Very naughty Pee Diddy-I love his new name! They must sense these things!
> 
> Enjoy your rest and keep thinking positive things!
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
> xClick to expand...

Thank you SO much for your kind words of encouragement!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok, back to reality and short sharp slap has sorted me out :dohh:

Padbrat...loving the PMA hun, and I see these banners all over the site :thumbup:

Lava...hope you're ok hun?

Lynne...I think you have a scan tomorrow...if so, fingers and everything crossed for you guys

Dwirgi...:hugs: and back at you with all the :dust: it's pants isn't it

MA...just wanted to say that I truly believe that you will have Amelia in your arms and she will be a healthy baby that you get to the end of the road with. I'll be thinking of you all week and sending you lots of positivity, strength and :hugs: I know it will be a tough week for you both but hang in there :hugs:

Everyone else...:hi: and boo it's back to work for me tomorrow :hissy:

XxX


----------



## Baby4MJ

skye2010 said:


> Onmymind and 4MJ your grapefruit seed extract is really intriguing. I am gonna buy a bottle to keep in hand as soon as I'm back in UK. ;)))

I don't know how or why, but it really does work. :shrug: The trick is to start taking it as soon a you feel the first shadow of a sore throat or sniffle and keep taking it until the symptoms are gone.



skye2010 said:


> Baby4MJ OMG, your spotting can be 2 things. Ovulation bleeding but your cycle is usually 25 days. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's actually implantation bleeding. This is exactly what happened to another girl here 6 months ago, and she graduated Keep it positive girl you never know :))) xxxxx

I hope upon hope that you're right, skye! The spotting is lightening up some today at 7dpo, but I have a raging headache. Was crampy from 5dpo through this morning, but cramps are about gone now. Truthfully I feel PMS-y, not preggo. Not that I can really remember what it feels like to be preggo anymore, the last time was so long ago now. Would like to think (believe) it's implantation spotting, but wouldn't know if that would last 3 days? I've been surfing the web for answers and I'm driving myself bonkers. :wacko: (short drive...https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p204/Richy74/Smiley/auto11.gif)



skye2010 said:


> AFM I had a horrible trip 15 hours train journey to Italy. It was like being on a constant earthquake cause the Italian rail tracks was really shaky. Than I had to do another 1 hour drive to our hotel which is up in the mountains. Some of the roads being rugged and even stone roads. I had spotting in the end and a lot of pain. I freaked out a bit and took it out on DH for dragging me here. Now I'm all rested and the spotting is gone, just enjoying the wonderful vineyards view from the hotel. :dust::dust::dust: I'm sending you all sticky baby dust. I am very hopeful with all of you this cycle. Wish we could graduate all at the same time. xxx

Sounds like a hellish trip. UGH. I'm not a great traveler (as DH tells me "my people don't travel well". It's true. I'm good while at point A, and good once at point B, it's the space between where things go to hell. I'm still waiting for someone to invent that "beam me up Scotty" Star Trek travel system. That would be perfect for me. Glad the spotting subsided :hugs: and you're able to enjoy Italy (I've always wanted to go to Italy). I would've freaked, too. https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thsmiley_freakout.gif


----------



## Baby4MJ

Neversaynever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Selfish post but I'm done for the month. I tested this morning 11 DPO and got a BFN. I have fallen off the whatever wagon in spectacular style again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good...:dust: to you all
> 
> XxX


Not selfish at all. That damn wagon can be awfully slippery sometimes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> His nickname is now....."Pee Diddy". :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Mommy's Angel said:


> Other than that, not too much. I have a scan this week to tell if my cervical length went down anymore and make sure the stitch is holding the cervix closed. Today starts the milestone week. I'm 22wks. I can't WAIT to pass this week. Especially thursday which was when we lost Jackson last time. Freaks me out, but with the stitch and injections I think I'm headed for a more normal pregnancy. I'm not out of the woods obviously but I'm trying my best to keep bed rest and make sure she stays in AT LEAST until wk 37. Just praying over here for LOTS more time!

[-o&lt;Praying[-o&lt; here too for you, MA, and that Thursday will get here and be gone in a blink. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Hey Ladies, 
Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend to recharge a bit. Sorry I couldn't get on here much this weekend. We were going a mile a minute. Friday we went to dinner to celebrate a little, but we didn't overdo it b/c we had to get up early on Sat morning for a 5K. DH ran & a girlfriend who was supposed to run/walk with me did it, but I copped out and chose to not even walk it. The race was over 3 miles, very hilly, and super hot. I just walked around the neighborhood myself and then went to the finish line to wait for the runners. We went to a festival and house party Saturday and today we had church, brunch, my 12 yr old god-daughter's birthday! I can remember when I held her as a newborn. Time flies. 

Baby4MJ,
What is going on with your CBFM? :shrug: Have you figured out what is going on with your cycle yet? I must say I'm perplexed but I hope you are doing well. I loved your little dominatrix emoticon. Crack that whip, like that Devo song from the '80's.

Never,
So sorry for your BFN. That sucks! There is little I can say to make you feel better, but I hope this helps a little :hugs::hugs: Don't give up, hun.

Dwrgi,
I know that you feel AF coming on! I'm sorry. I'm sending you some :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way as well. I wish I could give you one in person. Just hang in there! You will be holding your baby soon. 

MA,
Glad you are getting lots of rest. I am praying there's smooth sailing past 22 weeks and onward to a healthy delivery. Love Pee Diddy! That made me laugh so hard, I thought I might pee on the carpet as well! :)

Lynn and Deb,
Aren't you both scheduled for scans tomorrow? Good luck!!!! Keep us posted. Lots of good PMA vibes headed your way!

Nikki,
How are you doing!? Have you tested yet?

Carole, 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow as well!!

FM,
How are you feeling this weekend? I am so hoping you are PG right this very minute! When can you test?

AFM,
I'm going in tomorrow morning for them to check my numbers again and I'm a little nervous. I have been reading up about the 1st trimester and trying to process all of the information. I've also been taking some nice long afternoon naps this weekend, but I'm grateful since I won't have time during the work week. I've successfully cut out all caffeine so now more :coffee: My RE called this afternoon to congratulate us. He said he was crossing his fingers for us that we would have a smooth easy pregnancy and is looking forward to seeing us next week for our scan. I thought that was very sweet of him to do that. Everything feels a bit surreal. Does that make sense? :shrug: Honestly, if it wasn't for that POAS test and all the amazing celebrations and support you girls gave me for my BFP, I'm might doubt that this is all actually happening. DH is still very cautious, but he did download a pregnancy app for his iphone. :)

We all need to keep up our PMA mantras going strong! We will all have our little ones :baby: soon and the wait will be so worth it. Love to you all! :)


----------



## Baby4MJ

lavalux said:


> Baby4MJ,
> What is going on with your CBFM? :shrug: Have you figured out what is going on with your cycle yet? I must say I'm perplexed but I hope you are doing well. I loved your little dominatrix emoticon. Crack that whip, like that Devo song from the '80's.

Hi, lava! :wave: 
Well, that's a very good question and I have absolutely no idea. Today is CD19 and the CBFM is still showing high fertility. I used my last stick today, so if it asks for another one, I'm SOL. I went to the pharmacy to buy more CBFM test sticks today just in case, but they were $56!! https://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww91/pq7z4t/smileys/smiley-shocked025.gifThat's twice as much as I usually pay (on amazon.com), so oh well I guess. Still light spotting today, but no more cramps. I'll do an HPT next Sunday and I guess that will tell me all I need to know. If I'm not preg, then at least I can drink on vacation, right?...{sigh}...



lavalux said:


> AFM,
> I'm going in tomorrow morning for them to check my numbers again and I'm a little nervous. I have been reading up about the 1st trimester and trying to process all of the information. I've also been taking some nice long afternoon naps this weekend, but I'm grateful since I won't have time during the work week. I've successfully cut out all caffeine so now more :coffee: My RE called this afternoon to congratulate us. He said he was crossing his fingers for us that we would have a smooth easy pregnancy and is looking forward to seeing us next week for our scan. I thought that was very sweet of him to do that. Everything feels a bit surreal. Does that make sense? :shrug: Honestly, if it wasn't for that POAS test and all the amazing celebrations and support you girls gave me for my BFP, I'm might doubt that this is all actually happening. DH is still very cautious, but he did download a pregnancy app for his iphone. :)


Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup: Keep us posted. And what a great RE you have! That's pretty incredible. I think the fact that you've worked so hard for your BFP lends itself to a big sense of "surreality". No doubt though that you will be holding a happy healthy bundle of loveliness in 9 months - and then the reality will really set in! :baby:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Dwrgi and Never so sorry this is not your month but you have to keep going as your day will come. I know sometimes it feels like it never will but you just can't give up. I have gone through so many ups and downs in the last 2 years of trying but I just try and focus on how much my baby will know just how much its mummy and daddy wanted them when it finally arrives. So many kids enter this world as results of "accidents" at least ours will know that they came after after a battle and how we fought to have them. Our babies will be very special and lucky indeed as we will all be amazing parents:hugs:

Rebekkah you are constantly in my thoughts my dear friend and I have complete faith that you will get through this week and this pregnancy but I understand how frightening this time must be for you. I am willing you on for everything to be fine and for little Amelia to join you and DH not earlier than 37 weeks. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. Btw love the podcast sermon, very cool indeed. If only they did that here in Bahrain:hugs:

Lava really can't wait to hear the news after your scan, so very exciting for you and DH. I am sure that DH will relax once he has seen the scan as it makes everything so much more real. Guys like to see the screen and the evidence as they cannot feel what we do inside our bodies :hugs:

Skye I am impressed with you taking that trip as sounds exhausting just getting there. I hope you enjoy the beauty of Italy and the gorgeous food and that the trip back is a little better for you. When is your next scan? Dying to hear more news on baby bump:hugs:

Pradbrat I am so happy that the spotting has now stopped and I hope and pray that all will be just fine when you have your scan. You will be in my prayers every day and I will be willing that baby to be strong and hang on tight:hugs:

AFM had my scan last night and looking like we should get 12 eggs now which is great. The dr has delayed EC to Wednesday as the eggs in the right ovary are still a little small so I had one final injection last night to give them a boost and then tonight at 11.45pm I take my trigger shot. He was asking loads of questions on how I feel as I think he is worried about me overstimming due to the amount of meds I have taken but we will see how it all goes. I am just glad that I have made it to this point again and praying that we get a BFP again but this time for keeps. One thing for sure is that the next 17 days are going to be emotional.

Take care ladies have a wonderful day and hope to catch up with all your news later on.


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Dwrgi and Never so sorry this is not your month but you have to keep going as your day will come. I know sometimes it feels like it never will but you just can't give up. I have gone through so many ups and downs in the last 2 years of trying but I just try and focus on how much my baby will know just how much its mummy and daddy wanted them when it finally arrives. So many kids enter this world as results of "accidents" at least ours will know that they came after after a battle and how we fought to have them. Our babies will be very special and lucky indeed as we will all be amazing parents:hugs:
> 
> Rebekkah you are constantly in my thoughts my dear friend and I have complete faith that you will get through this week and this pregnancy but I understand how frightening this time must be for you. I am willing you on for everything to be fine and for little Amelia to join you and DH not earlier than 37 weeks. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. Btw love the podcast sermon, very cool indeed. If only they did that here in Bahrain:hugs:
> 
> Lava really can't wait to hear the news after your scan, so very exciting for you and DH. I am sure that DH will relax once he has seen the scan as it makes everything so much more real. Guys like to see the screen and the evidence as they cannot feel what we do inside our bodies :hugs:
> 
> Skye I am impressed with you taking that trip as sounds exhausting just getting there. I hope you enjoy the beauty of Italy and the gorgeous food and that the trip back is a little better for you. When is your next scan? Dying to hear more news on baby bump:hugs:
> 
> Pradbrat I am so happy that the spotting has now stopped and I hope and pray that all will be just fine when you have your scan. You will be in my prayers every day and I will be willing that baby to be strong and hang on tight:hugs:
> 
> AFM had my scan last night and looking like we should get 12 eggs now which is great. The dr has delayed EC to Wednesday as the eggs in the right ovary are still a little small so I had one final injection last night to give them a boost and then tonight at 11.45pm I take my trigger shot. He was asking loads of questions on how I feel as I think he is worried about me overstimming due to the amount of meds I have taken but we will see how it all goes. I am just glad that I have made it to this point again and praying that we get a BFP again but this time for keeps. One thing for sure is that the next 17 days are going to be emotional.
> 
> Take care ladies have a wonderful day and hope to catch up with all your news later on.

Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement! I felt myself welling up a bit when you mentioned the battle to get pregnant, as that is such an apt description. It is a complete battle, and I know it will be worth it in the end. My only concern is whether my OH and I survive it as all we have done over the past week is argue, and REAL screamers too, not just minor tiffs. I know it is to do with my thoughts about his lifestyle as I really don't think he is prepared to adjust his daily schedules to a. take the necessary vits and b. cut back on the running to keep the little swimmers cool. I feel so resentful and can barely spend 5 minutes in his company at the moment. Anyway, sorry to go on, you have enough on your plate. 

Twelve eggs sound fanstatic! Let's hope now that you get your well deserved BFP! I am sure the next 17 days will be difficult, but we will all be here for you! Good luck and stay positive!

Lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

.


----------



## skye2010

Nevernever :hugs::hugs: The bad witch really sucks. I'm so sorry. TTC really is a waiting game which also sucks. But you will get there in the end and all this heartache will be forgotten instanatly xxx:hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:

Debs, pheeew it's good to hear from you. In case you didn't see my earlier post pls get your progestrone rechecked and if it is low (less than 200 no good, higher the better) ask your dr if he could prescribe gestone injections instead of the suppositories. :hugs::hugs: Please don't be sad sweety. This baby will survive it. :dust::dust::dust: Tons and tons and healthy pink sticky dust for you. 

MA :happydance::happydance: Yaay for 22 weeks. Amelia is a good girl and she will make it all the way. We will all coooh on her pink cheeked pictures in 3,5 months :) I'm sorry I've been missing form the other thread. I was travelling and didn't have time to catch up with the grad girls. I will drop in for a quick update. But will properly lodge there once I come back from holiday I guess. :))):kiss::kiss: Give a little cuddle for me for Peediddy. hehehehe. You know he might be a little peed off since you are spending all your time in bed and maybe he wants to play with you more. So maybe he did that to get you up and about. Never know what those furballs think sometimes. But they seem to have a purpose :)

Dwrgi double :hugs::hugs: for you too. Sweety I promise you you will survive the TTC and you will forget all this misery. I can not explain the arguments we had with DH while TTC. We were almost on each others throats many times. In fact more like me on his throat on exactly all the reasons you mentioned: pills, bedding, lifestyle, having the doggies sit on his lap, taking a hot shower etc. I think I went crazy at some point snapping at him at all times. I got depressed and disgusted about my own behaviour but I just couldn't help it. Which confused him. He didn't know what to do with me. But at the time I felt like somebody was pouring hot oil down my head 24 hours a day. Cause babies, TTC and guilt (cause I couldn't get pregnant) was the only thing that occupied my head. But all these warped feelings go away. DH and I still are very much in love and all is forgotten. TTC is a tough journey. Many women experience these things more or less. I'm sure, you will feel a lot better once you start the tx. Also you have your holiday before that. Hope you can take your mind off TTC and have a complete relaxing break. (Although it is hard, I couldn't manage that in our holidays) Dunno what to suggest other than a manicure,:kiss: massage or a haircut. Although last time you had a haircut it was worst that the TTc itself right. hahahahhaha :kiss:

4MJ You have actually worked so hard bedding around the clock :))) And covered all the left right middle corners. Your Dh has deserved a medal for good behaviour. Nothing else left to do but just to wait unfortunately. :flower: Also I wonder if changing those OPK's might help? Cause it is weird that you should have a positive for so many days. After all they show if you have an LH surge and you can't have it for that many days. I wonder if that batch was faulty or sthg? Anyway, you couldn't have done more to have a BFP so jump back on the whatever's wagon if you can. 

Carole 12 is a great number :)) Hope all the little follies catch up and give you wonderful juicy beautiful healthy eggs. After the egg collection they gave me a serum called Albumin. Which apparently helps prevent OHSS. Mention it to your dr and see what he says. And keep on drinking and peeing. Especially after trigger very very important. You must drink 1-2 glasses before you go to bed which forces you to wake up during the night for toilet than you have another glass. If you don't wake up you can get an alarm. Make sure you drink and pee at least twice a night. Also keep up the proteins, helps the eggs to grow. :dust::dust::dust: Good luck hon. We will hopefully be cheering and jumping for you very soon. xxxx

Lava, your dr is really sweet. :) Can't wait for your 6 week scan :) I've been having afternoon naps lately. Can't help but just keep dosing off so it's all good that you rest as much as you can xxx

AFM I am overdosing on pasta :))) It's so delicious. Will have a short cooking class this afternoon learning how to make fresh pasta. DH thought it might be a good investment for his appetite :)


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Nevernever :hugs::hugs: The bad witch really sucks. I'm so sorry. TTC really is a waiting game which also sucks. But you will get there in the end and all this heartache will be forgotten instanatly xxx:hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:
> 
> Debs, pheeew it's good to hear from you. In case you didn't see my earlier post pls get your progestrone rechecked and if it is low (less than 200 no good, higher the better) ask your dr if he could prescribe gestone injections instead of the suppositories. :hugs::hugs: Please don't be sad sweety. This baby will survive it. :dust::dust::dust: Tons and tons and healthy pink sticky dust for you.
> 
> MA :happydance::happydance: Yaay for 22 weeks. Amelia is a good girl and she will make it all the way. We will all coooh on her pink cheeked pictures in 3,5 months :) I'm sorry I've been missing form the other thread. I was travelling and didn't have time to catch up with the grad girls. I will drop in for a quick update. But will properly lodge there once I come back from holiday I guess. :))):kiss::kiss: Give a little cuddle for me for Peediddy. hehehehe. You know he might be a little peed off since you are spending all your time in bed and maybe he wants to play with you more. So maybe he did that to get you up and about. Never know what those furballs think sometimes. But they seem to have a purpose :)
> 
> Dwrgi double :hugs::hugs: for you too. Sweety I promise you you will survive the TTC and you will forget all this misery. I can not explain the arguments we had with DH while TTC. We were almost on each others throats many times. In fact more like me on his throat on exactly all the reasons you mentioned: pills, bedding, lifestyle, having the doggies sit on his lap, taking a hot shower etc. I think I went crazy at some point snapping at him at all times. I got depressed and disgusted about my own behaviour but I just couldn't help it. Which confused him. He didn't know what to do with me. But at the time I felt like somebody was pouring hot oil down my head 24 hours a day. Cause babies, TTC and guilt (cause I couldn't get pregnant) was the only thing that occupied my head. But all these warped feelings go away. DH and I still are very much in love and all is forgotten. TTC is a tough journey. Many women experience these things more or less. I'm sure, you will feel a lot better once you start the tx. Also you have your holiday before that. Hope you can take your mind off TTC and have a complete relaxing break. (Although it is hard, I couldn't manage that in our holidays) Dunno what to suggest other than a manicure,:kiss: massage or a haircut. Although last time you had a haircut it was worst that the TTc itself right. hahahahhaha :kiss:
> 
> 4MJ You have actually worked so hard bedding around the clock :))) And covered all the left right middle corners. Your Dh has deserved a medal for good behaviour. Nothing else left to do but just to wait unfortunately. :flower: Also I wonder if changing those OPK's might help? Cause it is weird that you should have a positive for so many days. After all they show if you have an LH surge and you can't have it for that many days. I wonder if that batch was faulty or sthg? Anyway, you couldn't have done more to have a BFP so jump back on the whatever's wagon if you can.
> 
> Carole 12 is a great number :)) Hope all the little follies catch up and give you wonderful juicy beautiful healthy eggs. After the egg collection they gave me a serum called Albumin. Which apparently helps prevent OHSS. Mention it to your dr and see what he says. And keep on drinking and peeing. Especially after trigger very very important. You must drink 1-2 glasses before you go to bed which forces you to wake up during the night for toilet than you have another glass. If you don't wake up you can get an alarm. Make sure you drink and pee at least twice a night. Also keep up the proteins, helps the eggs to grow. :dust::dust::dust: Good luck hon. We will hopefully be cheering and jumping for you very soon. xxxx
> 
> Lava, your dr is really sweet. :) Can't wait for your 6 week scan :) I've been having afternoon naps lately. Can't help but just keep dosing off so it's all good that you rest as much as you can xxx
> 
> AFM I am overdosing on pasta :))) It's so delicious. Will have a short cooking class this afternoon learning how to make fresh pasta. DH thought it might be a good investment for his appetite :)

 Thank you so much Skye, and I could hug you! So I shall send a virtual iconic :hugs::hugs: instead! You have reassured me so much! I read somewhere today that the stress of infertility is akin to that experienced by those suffering serious diseases, and I can empathise with this as it is so overwhelming. OH and I need to sit down and air our grievances but I can't talk to him at the moment as he just 'flies off the handle'-maybe he is feeling guilty as it's more than likely his swimmies that are to blame! The best thing I can do is email him and then let him digest what I am saying, and discuss the email when we are both feeling calm. 

I was supposed to ring the clinic last week to organise dates for treatment, and I haven't! I think this means that I'm officially putting it off. I just have this block about the treatment, especially as my AMH was low (2.9) and the doctor thinks I will produce, at most, 5 eggs and more than likely 1-3. So, I guess that in my mind, I have already decided it will fail so why bother??? 

Anyway, enough of me and my woes. The pasta class sounds fantastic-it sounds really amazing! I love Italy-I am so jealous of you being there! I must plan our get away, but I'm up to my eyes in exam marking so have no time to do anything (198 scripts down out of a total 391). I am sure that your DH will appreciate your new found cooking skills!

Enjoy your day and buon pomerioggio! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Selfish post but I'm done for the month. I tested this morning 11 DPO and got a BFN. I have fallen off the whatever wagon in spectacular style again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good...:dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

Falling off the wagon? I thought it had seatbelts to strap us in!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon - there's always room for more on the whatevs wagon. :hugs:




caroleb73 said:


> AFM had my scan last night and looking like we should get 12 eggs now which is great. The dr has delayed EC to Wednesday as the eggs in the right ovary are still a little small so I had one final injection last night to give them a boost and then tonight at 11.45pm I take my trigger shot. He was asking loads of questions on how I feel as I think he is worried about me overstimming due to the amount of meds I have taken but we will see how it all goes. I am just glad that I have made it to this point again and praying that we get a BFP again but this time for keeps. One thing for sure is that the next 17 days are going to be emotional.
> 
> Take care ladies have a wonderful day and hope to catch up with all your news later on.

12 eggs!!! :happydance::happydance: That's great news, Carole!! So glad your follies finally decided to get on board! :winkwink: We'll be right here with you for the next 17 days to help you through. :hugs:



Dwrgi said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement! I felt myself welling up a bit when you mentioned the battle to get pregnant, as that is such an apt description. It is a complete battle, and I know it will be worth it in the end. My only concern is whether my OH and I survive it as all we have done over the past week is argue, and REAL screamers too, not just minor tiffs. I know it is to do with my thoughts about his lifestyle as I really don't think he is prepared to adjust his daily schedules to a. take the necessary vits and b. cut back on the running to keep the little swimmers cool. I feel so resentful and can barely spend 5 minutes in his company at the moment. Anyway, sorry to go on, you have enough on your plate.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a hard time lately. DH and I had a huge screamer last week on Wednesday night - we've only had two screamers in our entire marriage, so it was really upsetting. Fortunately for us, I had my weekly counseling appt already scheduled for the next morning anyway! :haha: So DH came with me and it really helped a lot. 

If you're feeling resentful about your DH's lifestyle etc, may I suggest talking with your dr about when your DH isn't around - tell your dr your concerns. He may be able to put your concerns about running and vitamins to rest. Or if he says yes the running and vitamins are a problem, have HIM tell your DH so that it's coming from an official and not from you - I think most men are more apt to follow a dr's instructions than a wife's "suggestions" because apparently they think we're all harpies and nags when you get right down to it. :grr: 

This TTC stuff is HARD. We all deserve medals for getting through it. And get help if you need it - the right counselor can make a world of difference. :hugs::hugs::hugs:




Dwrgi said:


> I was supposed to ring the clinic last week to organise dates for treatment, and I haven't! I think this means that I'm officially putting it off. I just have this block about the treatment, especially as my AMH was low (2.9) and the doctor thinks I will produce, at most, 5 eggs and more than likely 1-3. So, I guess that in my mind, I have already decided it will fail so why bother??? [/COLOR][/FONT]

 I am the QUEEN of putting things off!!!! Today we have workmen here to install a new sump pump in our basement - we've had water in the basement since DECEMBER!! I just had so much anxiety about how much the repairs were going to cost that I couldn't even bring myself to make the phone calls to get some bids. I COMPLETELY know how you feel. That said... don't worry about what the dr thinks your egg production will be until you get there. Even HE has no idea how you're really going to respond until you get into it and check with a scan. So don't let his predictions put you off. If he didn't think IVF was a good option for you, he wouldn't do it at all. :hugs::hugs:

AFM, round two of houseguests is gone... round three arrives on Wednesday. We had to empty the basement yesterday so they can tear up the floor today and tomorrow. My life is a circus this month. :wacko:

Happy Monday all! Can't wait to hear how those scans go today! :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Selfish post but I'm done for the month. I tested this morning 11 DPO and got a BFN. I have fallen off the whatever wagon in spectacular style again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good...:dust: to you all
> 
> XxX
> 
> Falling off the wagon? I thought it had seatbelts to strap us in!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon - there's always room for more on the whatevs wagon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> AFM had my scan last night and looking like we should get 12 eggs now which is great. The dr has delayed EC to Wednesday as the eggs in the right ovary are still a little small so I had one final injection last night to give them a boost and then tonight at 11.45pm I take my trigger shot. He was asking loads of questions on how I feel as I think he is worried about me overstimming due to the amount of meds I have taken but we will see how it all goes. I am just glad that I have made it to this point again and praying that we get a BFP again but this time for keeps. One thing for sure is that the next 17 days are going to be emotional.
> 
> Take care ladies have a wonderful day and hope to catch up with all your news later on.Click to expand...
> 
> 12 eggs!!! :happydance::happydance: That's great news, Carole!! So glad your follies finally decided to get on board! :winkwink: We'll be right here with you for the next 17 days to help you through. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement! I felt myself welling up a bit when you mentioned the battle to get pregnant, as that is such an apt description. It is a complete battle, and I know it will be worth it in the end. My only concern is whether my OH and I survive it as all we have done over the past week is argue, and REAL screamers too, not just minor tiffs. I know it is to do with my thoughts about his lifestyle as I really don't think he is prepared to adjust his daily schedules to a. take the necessary vits and b. cut back on the running to keep the little swimmers cool. I feel so resentful and can barely spend 5 minutes in his company at the moment. Anyway, sorry to go on, you have enough on your plate. Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a hard time lately. DH and I had a huge screamer last week on Wednesday night - we've only had two screamers in our entire marriage, so it was really upsetting. Fortunately for us, I had my weekly counseling appt already scheduled for the next morning anyway! :haha: So DH came with me and it really helped a lot.
> 
> If you're feeling resentful about your DH's lifestyle etc, may I suggest talking with your dr about when your DH isn't around - tell your dr your concerns. He may be able to put your concerns about running and vitamins to rest. Or if he says yes the running and vitamins are a problem, have HIM tell your DH so that it's coming from an official and not from you - I think most men are more apt to follow a dr's instructions than a wife's "suggestions" because apparently they think we're all harpies and nags when you get right down to it. :grr:
> 
> This TTC stuff is HARD. We all deserve medals for getting through it. And get help if you need it - the right counselor can make a world of difference. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I was supposed to ring the clinic last week to organise dates for treatment, and I haven't! I think this means that I'm officially putting it off. I just have this block about the treatment, especially as my AMH was low (2.9) and the doctor thinks I will produce, at most, 5 eggs and more than likely 1-3. So, I guess that in my mind, I have already decided it will fail so why bother??? [/COLOR][/FONT]Click to expand...
> 
> I am the QUEEN of putting things off!!!! Today we have workmen here to install a new sump pump in our basement - we've had water in the basement since DECEMBER!! I just had so much anxiety about how much the repairs were going to cost that I couldn't even bring myself to make the phone calls to get some bids. I COMPLETELY know how you feel. That said... don't worry about what the dr thinks your egg production will be until you get there. Even HE has no idea how you're really going to respond until you get into it and check with a scan. So don't let his predictions put you off. If he didn't think IVF was a good option for you, he wouldn't do it at all. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, round two of houseguests is gone... round three arrives on Wednesday. We had to empty the basement yesterday so they can tear up the floor today and tomorrow. My life is a circus this month. :wacko:
> 
> Happy Monday all! Can't wait to hear how those scans go today! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help-I'm really struggling at the moment and sooooooo despondent. I think it is a good idea to seek counselling-I really feel we need a mediator as I mis-interpret everything OH says and he misinterprets everything I say. We just can't talk without arguing. 

I'm sorry that you and your DH had a bad row last week-they come from nowhere don't they?? But, I'm glad you were able to see a counsellor together-what brilliant timing!

Good luck with draining the basement, that sounds like a nightmare! And also good luck with your houseguests! What did I hear once? Visitors are like fish-they go off after a few days! :rofl::rofl: 

You're also right about the IVF scenario-I just CANNOT get my head around it and I know that Skye is right-that I'll feel better once the treatment starts but I keep stalling!

Thanks again and I'm sending you big hugs for being there! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take it easy, take care,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyt

MA, your day at the clinic with all the irresponsible parents sounds like a nightmare. I know exactly how you feel. It really sickens me too. I know you'll get past Thursday. Just don't stress yourself out too much. Think of all the joys baby Amelia will bring you and how happy you will be when you hold her in your arms for the first time. I'm still praying for you because I know we don't just need prays to get our BFP, we still need prayers when we are pg too.

Never, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, I feel for you about you and DH fighting. Its bad enough marriages are challenging regardless of TTC. Look at the couples that split up that can have children easily (my brother is an example with 3 kids). TTC just adds an extra stressor in the mix that makes us fight. It happens to the best of us and as we all know, communication with men is difficult in itself. I'm miffed at DH at the moment. One of his sisters has been notorious for making stupid, insensitive remarks. He knows that I want her to know anything about our TTC because last year she made a comment about how we know DH isn't the problem since he already has a kid. DH knows how much that hurt me and I told him I don't want to talk to her about TTC anymore. Well, we went up to visit the in-laws yesterday and what does she do but bombard me with questions about my "procedure" and when I'm supposed to test. I played dumb and then she showed me the texts between her and DH about how I just had another IUI. I can't believe he told her. I gave him an earful this morning and told him that I didn't want her to know I ever even had an IUI before. I sent him a few nasty texts after that and I'm still fumimg that he was so insenstive. I just feel betrayed. I get resentful too because I feel like he doesn't know what I'm going through at all because he already has a kid. I guess I'm just not in a good place right now either.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole, 12 eggs! That sound great! Best of luck to you on your EC! Fx'd for you.

AFM, I went in for my test this morning. I'm not feeling positive and I'm preparing myself for the negative results phone call this afternoon and realizing I've had another failed IUI. I wish I would've just tested at home yesterday so I could've had my cry at home instead of at work. :cry: I just hope I can hold it together.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> AFM, I went in for my test this morning. I'm not feeling positive and I'm preparing myself for the negative results phone call this afternoon and realizing I've had another failed IUI. I wish I would've just tested at home yesterday so I could've had my cry at home instead of at work. :cry: I just hope I can hold it together.

Oh honey, i know exactly how that feels, i am praying that you get your surprise bfp, remember, and i know this from experiance, the one time i was pg, i was so sure it did not work, i almost did not go for the blood test, and i was so shocked when they said it was positive!! Hang in there honey, either way, dont give up, but i have a good feeling your going to be super happy later today :hugs:


----------



## labrat44

skye2010 said:


> Labrat loveley happy pict of u and DH. You look more like country girl than a labrat :))) hahahaha Sorry about all the exwife problem. She sounds like a mean woman. This sort of behaviour always comes back she will realise. She is actually harming her own dughter. I hope your daughter in law could get over her negative influence. No idea about your symptomps. Can it be stress related?

Thanks, Skye! yes, she is a mean woman, but her mom is worse! I think the ex actually does care about SD, but gramma is only concerned with ruining my husbands life. They are both bitter that he survived the divorce, as she left because they were having money problems (of her doing - she was hiding tax bills, and medical bills....) Surprise, surprise, she's still having money problems and we aren't.... huh. 

I think you are right, probably stress related! This morning I feel hungover, but I know I'm not, because I just had one drink yesterday, but we've been baling hay and dealing with equipment problems, and I think it is stress and allergies. woo hoo! So, yes, I'm country, too! That pic has DH with a 'natural' expression - I can't get him to smile in a picture for the life of me! He always looks like he's at the DMV getting his license pic! :dohh:

I've just caught up on all the posts, and can't wait to see how those in the TWW are faring - there have been a lot of BFPs here lately, and hoping for more!!


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Dwrgi and Never so sorry this is not your month but you have to keep going as your day will come. I know sometimes it feels like it never will but you just can't give up. I have gone through so many ups and downs in the last 2 years of trying but I just try and focus on how much my baby will know just how much its mummy and daddy wanted them when it finally arrives. So many kids enter this world as results of "accidents" at least ours will know that they came after after a battle and how we fought to have them. Our babies will be very special and lucky indeed as we will all be amazing parents:hugs:
> 
> Rebekkah you are constantly in my thoughts my dear friend and I have complete faith that you will get through this week and this pregnancy but I understand how frightening this time must be for you. I am willing you on for everything to be fine and for little Amelia to join you and DH not earlier than 37 weeks. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. Btw love the podcast sermon, very cool indeed. If only they did that here in Bahrain:hugs:
> 
> Lava really can't wait to hear the news after your scan, so very exciting for you and DH. I am sure that DH will relax once he has seen the scan as it makes everything so much more real. Guys like to see the screen and the evidence as they cannot feel what we do inside our bodies :hugs:
> 
> Skye I am impressed with you taking that trip as sounds exhausting just getting there. I hope you enjoy the beauty of Italy and the gorgeous food and that the trip back is a little better for you. When is your next scan? Dying to hear more news on baby bump:hugs:
> 
> Pradbrat I am so happy that the spotting has now stopped and I hope and pray that all will be just fine when you have your scan. You will be in my prayers every day and I will be willing that baby to be strong and hang on tight:hugs:
> 
> AFM had my scan last night and looking like we should get 12 eggs now which is great. The dr has delayed EC to Wednesday as the eggs in the right ovary are still a little small so I had one final injection last night to give them a boost and then tonight at 11.45pm I take my trigger shot. He was asking loads of questions on how I feel as I think he is worried about me overstimming due to the amount of meds I have taken but we will see how it all goes. I am just glad that I have made it to this point again and praying that we get a BFP again but this time for keeps. One thing for sure is that the next 17 days are going to be emotional.
> 
> Take care ladies have a wonderful day and hope to catch up with all your news later on.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement! I felt myself welling up a bit when you mentioned the battle to get pregnant, as that is such an apt description. It is a complete battle, and I know it will be worth it in the end. My only concern is whether my OH and I survive it as all we have done over the past week is argue, and REAL screamers too, not just minor tiffs. I know it is to do with my thoughts about his lifestyle as I really don't think he is prepared to adjust his daily schedules to a. take the necessary vits and b. cut back on the running to keep the little swimmers cool. I feel so resentful and can barely spend 5 minutes in his company at the moment. Anyway, sorry to go on, you have enough on your plate.
> 
> Twelve eggs sound fanstatic! Let's hope now that you get your well deserved BFP! I am sure the next 17 days will be difficult, but we will all be here for you! Good luck and stay positive!
> 
> Lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> .Click to expand...

Hey Dwrgi hang in there with the DH situation as believe me there have been times when I thought that it would be the end of me and my DH. To say we had heated arguments would be an understatement at times but somehow you do come through and stronger. I think that guys find this situation so much harder to deal with than us even though it is our bodies that take a beating each month. They feel it is a knock to their sense of self as all guys are supposed to be super virile and produce with ease, then there is the fact that they see you go through so much yet there is very little they can do and it makes them emotional but they find it so hard to share that emotion. They also see it as taking life over and they long for things to be just "normal" again with normal non-baby making sex. Like hey don't us girls wish for the same!!! But we just deal with it differently.

I know my DH has found it hard to see me so upset and at times has wanted us to stop going just because he felt that if we stop trying then there will be no more monthly disappointments when the witch gets me. It took some time for him to totally understand that right now I can't stop trying as this pain won't go away until I get my BFP for keeps. He now does get it and is great but I am sure that if IVF doesn't work this time then we will hit another rocky patch on the TTC subject as he will be extremely hurt and raw for a few months.

As I said this TTC thing is a battle and as with all battles you gain some margin in some areas and lose in others. There are highs and lows and it is how you deal and cope with those that makes the difference. Have your bad days when you cry and scream and just can't cope and seem to hate each other but just make sure you have more upbeat days with laughter and smiles. Maybe think about things you guys use to do before TTC came into the picture that you love and organise it as a surprise, he needs to know how much you do love him but that this is really important to you and why. For me it was telling my DH that I had never felt that I had wanted kids until I met him, everything changed and I wanted a family because of him and how he made me feel. 

Hang in there and I am sure things will improve, just remember most guys just aren't good at the emotional stuff at all. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## missyt

onmymind17 said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I went in for my test this morning. I'm not feeling positive and I'm preparing myself for the negative results phone call this afternoon and realizing I've had another failed IUI. I wish I would've just tested at home yesterday so I could've had my cry at home instead of at work. :cry: I just hope I can hold it together.
> 
> Oh honey, i know exactly how that feels, i am praying that you get your surprise bfp, remember, and i know this from experiance, the one time i was pg, i was so sure it did not work, i almost did not go for the blood test, and i was so shocked when they said it was positive!! Hang in there honey, either way, dont give up, but i have a good feeling your going to be super happy later today :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much. It really does help reading your words of encouragement. The one thing that has made me feel better today is knowing that I can vent to you girls and you KNOW what I'm going through.


----------



## FutureMommie

Baby4mj- Thank you so much for thinking of me and rooting for me!

Caroleb- 12 eggs Yay:happydance: I hope everything goes perfect, that you don't overstim and that you end up with a bfp and sticky beans!

Skye- Thanks- your trip there sounds horrid but it sounds like your are enjoying it and that it's beautiful! I'm slightly jealous, I hope I can make it to Paris for my 40th birthday!

Never- Sorry that AF showed but please don't give up! Its going to happen for us!

Pad- Loving the PMA:happydance: Good luck with your scan I can't wait to hear about it.

MA- I'm sorry that you are so fatigued but all that matters is that Amelia is safe and snug in there. 

Dwrgi- Sorry AF got you too. You are so right that TTC is a battle, and it can take it's toll on a marriage, there are times when my dh and I argue constantly about ttc. Hang in there, I know you guys will get thru this. Maybe a serious conversation over dinner with dh is needed to let him know how lifestyle changes and vitamins can make the difference.

Lava- Can't wait to hear those numbers, I hope they are thru the roof. Your weekend sounds like it was lovely!.

Missyt- Sending major hugs your way. I don't know what the outcome of your test will be and ofcourse I'm hoping that it will be a bfp but if it isn't you can't give up, have your cry and then jump back in the saddle, we are going to have a baby!!!!!! Sending Loads of PMA.....I wish there was a smiley for that.

AFM- I'm feeling better today and what I found out after much prayer was that my nasuea has nothing to do with pg but everything to do with me stressing and worrying about how I was going to feel on my trip to San Francisco (vacy begins tomorrow!:happydance::happydance:) What I realized thru prayer was that I was making myself sick. My DH and BFF bought it to my attention on Saturday after several days of suffering, and increased blood pressure. I believe God answered my prayers thru them. After relaxing and making the decision to enjoy the trip regardless, my appetite has returned and the naseau is goine. I've spent so much time worrying over the past week that my 2ww is almost over, I couldn't really focus on symptom spotting. I will say that I got a little crampy yesterday and had to lay down for a while and afterwards the cramping was gone. Today I am officially 10dpo. I took an opk this morning and it had 2 lines but the control line wasn't really dark, so I guess that means there is some HCG still left in my system? I haven't taken a pg test yet, I haven't decided if I am going to test on my trip or just wait and see what happens. I'm still a little crampy today so not really sure what to think :shrug:. I will keep you guys posted. I leave tomorrow afternoon so I may not be on a lot over the next week but I will try to pop in and if I get my BFP while I'm away I will certainly let you ladies know, you will be next after me and DH.


----------



## twinkle1975

FutureMommie said:


> Baby4mj- Thank you so much for thinking of me and rooting for me!
> 
> Caroleb- 12 eggs Yay:happydance: I hope everything goes perfect, that you don't overstim and that you end up with a bfp and sticky beans!
> 
> Skye- Thanks- your trip there sounds horrid but it sounds like your are enjoying it and that it's beautiful! I'm slightly jealous, I hope I can make it to Paris for my 40th birthday!
> 
> Never- Sorry that AF showed but please don't give up! Its going to happen for us!
> 
> Pad- Loving the PMA:happydance: Good luck with your scan I can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> MA- I'm sorry that you are so fatigued but all that matters is that Amelia is safe and snug in there.
> 
> Dwrgi- Sorry AF got you too. You are so right that TTC is a battle, and it can take it's toll on a marriage, there are times when my dh and I argue constantly about ttc. Hang in there, I know you guys will get thru this. Maybe a serious conversation over dinner with dh is needed to let him know how lifestyle changes and vitamins can make the difference.
> 
> Lava- Can't wait to hear those numbers, I hope they are thru the roof. Your weekend sounds like it was lovely!.
> 
> Missyt- Sending major hugs your way. I don't know what the outcome of your test will be and ofcourse I'm hoping that it will be a bfp but if it isn't you can't give up, have your cry and then jump back in the saddle, we are going to have a baby!!!!!! Sending Loads of PMA.....I wish there was a smiley for that.
> 
> AFM- I'm feeling better today and what I found out after much prayer was that my nasuea has nothing to do with pg but everything to do with me stressing and worrying about how I was going to feel on my trip to San Francisco (vacy begins tomorrow!:happydance::happydance:) What I realized thru prayer was that I was making myself sick. My DH and BFF bought it to my attention on Saturday after several days of suffering, and increased blood pressure. I believe God answered my prayers thru them. After relaxing and making the decision to enjoy the trip regardless, my appetite has returned and the naseau is goine. I've spent so much time worrying over the past week that my 2ww is almost over, I couldn't really focus on symptom spotting. I will say that I got a little crampy yesterday and had to lay down for a while and afterwards the cramping was gone. Today I am officially 10dpo. I took an opk this morning and it had 2 lines but the control line wasn't really dark, so I guess that means there is some HCG still left in my system? I haven't taken a pg test yet, I haven't decided if I am going to test on my trip or just wait and see what happens. I'm still a little crampy today so not really sure what to think :shrug:. I will keep you guys posted. I leave tomorrow afternoon so I may not be on a lot over the next week but I will try to pop in and if I get my BFP while I'm away I will certainly let you ladies know, you will be next after me and DH.

Really glad you're feeling better. Hope you have a fab holiday & will keep my fingers crossed for a holiday BFP for you|!!


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Nevernever :hugs::hugs: The bad witch really sucks. I'm so sorry. TTC really is a waiting game which also sucks. But you will get there in the end and all this heartache will be forgotten instanatly xxx:hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:
> 
> Debs, pheeew it's good to hear from you. In case you didn't see my earlier post pls get your progestrone rechecked and if it is low (less than 200 no good, higher the better) ask your dr if he could prescribe gestone injections instead of the suppositories. :hugs::hugs: Please don't be sad sweety. This baby will survive it. :dust::dust::dust: Tons and tons and healthy pink sticky dust for you.
> 
> MA :happydance::happydance: Yaay for 22 weeks. Amelia is a good girl and she will make it all the way. We will all coooh on her pink cheeked pictures in 3,5 months :) I'm sorry I've been missing form the other thread. I was travelling and didn't have time to catch up with the grad girls. I will drop in for a quick update. But will properly lodge there once I come back from holiday I guess. :))):kiss::kiss: Give a little cuddle for me for Peediddy. hehehehe. You know he might be a little peed off since you are spending all your time in bed and maybe he wants to play with you more. So maybe he did that to get you up and about. Never know what those furballs think sometimes. But they seem to have a purpose :)
> 
> Dwrgi double :hugs::hugs: for you too. Sweety I promise you you will survive the TTC and you will forget all this misery. I can not explain the arguments we had with DH while TTC. We were almost on each others throats many times. In fact more like me on his throat on exactly all the reasons you mentioned: pills, bedding, lifestyle, having the doggies sit on his lap, taking a hot shower etc. I think I went crazy at some point snapping at him at all times. I got depressed and disgusted about my own behaviour but I just couldn't help it. Which confused him. He didn't know what to do with me. But at the time I felt like somebody was pouring hot oil down my head 24 hours a day. Cause babies, TTC and guilt (cause I couldn't get pregnant) was the only thing that occupied my head. But all these warped feelings go away. DH and I still are very much in love and all is forgotten. TTC is a tough journey. Many women experience these things more or less. I'm sure, you will feel a lot better once you start the tx. Also you have your holiday before that. Hope you can take your mind off TTC and have a complete relaxing break. (Although it is hard, I couldn't manage that in our holidays) Dunno what to suggest other than a manicure,:kiss: massage or a haircut. Although last time you had a haircut it was worst that the TTc itself right. hahahahhaha :kiss:
> 
> 4MJ You have actually worked so hard bedding around the clock :))) And covered all the left right middle corners. Your Dh has deserved a medal for good behaviour. Nothing else left to do but just to wait unfortunately. :flower: Also I wonder if changing those OPK's might help? Cause it is weird that you should have a positive for so many days. After all they show if you have an LH surge and you can't have it for that many days. I wonder if that batch was faulty or sthg? Anyway, you couldn't have done more to have a BFP so jump back on the whatever's wagon if you can.
> 
> Carole 12 is a great number :)) Hope all the little follies catch up and give you wonderful juicy beautiful healthy eggs. After the egg collection they gave me a serum called Albumin. Which apparently helps prevent OHSS. Mention it to your dr and see what he says. And keep on drinking and peeing. Especially after trigger very very important. You must drink 1-2 glasses before you go to bed which forces you to wake up during the night for toilet than you have another glass. If you don't wake up you can get an alarm. Make sure you drink and pee at least twice a night. Also keep up the proteins, helps the eggs to grow. :dust::dust::dust: Good luck hon. We will hopefully be cheering and jumping for you very soon. xxxx
> 
> Lava, your dr is really sweet. :) Can't wait for your 6 week scan :) I've been having afternoon naps lately. Can't help but just keep dosing off so it's all good that you rest as much as you can xxx
> 
> AFM I am overdosing on pasta :))) It's so delicious. Will have a short cooking class this afternoon learning how to make fresh pasta. DH thought it might be a good investment for his appetite :)

Mmmm fresh pasta!!! I'm hungry now!! Hope you're having a fab time in Italy - I've just bought myself a learn Italian CD as I love the language & hope to go someday.


----------



## Baby4MJ

missyt said:


> AFM, I went in for my test this morning. I'm not feeling positive and I'm preparing myself for the negative results phone call this afternoon and realizing I've had another failed IUI. I wish I would've just tested at home yesterday so I could've had my cry at home instead of at work. :cry: I just hope I can hold it together.

Sending prayers up for you, missy, that the call you get will be your BFP call, and that you will need to leave work to run outside and jump up and down and yell for joy! And then you can text that PIA SIL of yours and tell her to stuff it. No matter what happens, we girls are all here for you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> Baby4mj- Thank you so much for thinking of me and rooting for me!
> 
> Caroleb- 12 eggs Yay:happydance: I hope everything goes perfect, that you don't overstim and that you end up with a bfp and sticky beans!
> 
> Skye- Thanks- your trip there sounds horrid but it sounds like your are enjoying it and that it's beautiful! I'm slightly jealous, I hope I can make it to Paris for my 40th birthday!
> 
> Never- Sorry that AF showed but please don't give up! Its going to happen for us!
> 
> Pad- Loving the PMA:happydance: Good luck with your scan I can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> MA- I'm sorry that you are so fatigued but all that matters is that Amelia is safe and snug in there.
> 
> Dwrgi- Sorry AF got you too. You are so right that TTC is a battle, and it can take it's toll on a marriage, there are times when my dh and I argue constantly about ttc. Hang in there, I know you guys will get thru this. Maybe a serious conversation over dinner with dh is needed to let him know how lifestyle changes and vitamins can make the difference.
> 
> Lava- Can't wait to hear those numbers, I hope they are thru the roof. Your weekend sounds like it was lovely!.
> 
> Missyt- Sending major hugs your way. I don't know what the outcome of your test will be and ofcourse I'm hoping that it will be a bfp but if it isn't you can't give up, have your cry and then jump back in the saddle, we are going to have a baby!!!!!! Sending Loads of PMA.....I wish there was a smiley for that.
> 
> AFM- I'm feeling better today and what I found out after much prayer was that my nasuea has nothing to do with pg but everything to do with me stressing and worrying about how I was going to feel on my trip to San Francisco (vacy begins tomorrow!:happydance::happydance:) What I realized thru prayer was that I was making myself sick. My DH and BFF bought it to my attention on Saturday after several days of suffering, and increased blood pressure. I believe God answered my prayers thru them. After relaxing and making the decision to enjoy the trip regardless, my appetite has returned and the naseau is goine. I've spent so much time worrying over the past week that my 2ww is almost over, I couldn't really focus on symptom spotting. I will say that I got a little crampy yesterday and had to lay down for a while and afterwards the cramping was gone. Today I am officially 10dpo. I took an opk this morning and it had 2 lines but the control line wasn't really dark, so I guess that means there is some HCG still left in my system? I haven't taken a pg test yet, I haven't decided if I am going to test on my trip or just wait and see what happens. I'm still a little crampy today so not really sure what to think :shrug:. I will keep you guys posted. I leave tomorrow afternoon so I may not be on a lot over the next week but I will try to pop in and if I get my BFP while I'm away I will certainly let you ladies know, you will be next after me and DH.


Yes, hcg is still in your system. I'd wait until 13 or 14dpo. Then if you see that light line you'll know for sure. Of course I kept testing every other day for two weeks at that point. :haha: Praying to see that little line. Also glad God answered your prayers and that you'll have a calm vacay. You both need this and it's worth spending the alone time. I would also wait until you get back from vacay to test. It will make the vacay that much more special.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## missyt

Well, I'm out. The doc's office just called back with a BFN. I knew it was coming but he left a message because I was in a meeting and he wants me to call him back to talk about my future treatment options. I'm just not in the mood and I just want to cry. I just feel like I've lost hope.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> Well, I'm out. The doc's office just called back with a BFN. I knew it was coming but he left a message because I was in a meeting and he wants me to call him back to talk about my future treatment options. I'm just not in the mood and I just want to cry. I just feel like I've lost hope.

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Even when we know what the result will be, it doesn't prevent the grief and disappointment. I'm glad your dr wants to talk about future options - it means he doesn't want to waste any more precious time on treatments that aren't working so well, AND it means he hasn't given up hope for you - he sees reason to believe you WILL be a mother to your own precious baby. If he didn't think it would work, he would suggest stopping ttc altogether instead of suggesting future treatment options. He has hope for you. I know how hard it is to hang on to that hope, but it is there, whether you can see it right now or not. And we're all here to hold you up and help you reach it.

I can't remember what your thoughts are regarding IVF, but I seem to recall you saying you would take a break before going into it... I think that's wise... you need your strength to get over the emotional hurdles. 

I wish I could swoop in and hug you for real. I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Well, I'm out. The doc's office just called back with a BFN. I knew it was coming but he left a message because I was in a meeting and he wants me to call him back to talk about my future treatment options. I'm just not in the mood and I just want to cry. I just feel like I've lost hope.

Awwww honey i am so sorry!!! Sending you big warm :hugs: you take as much time as you need, but please dont loose hope, its all we have. One day it will work, i just know it!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Well ladies AF just showed for me, kind of surprised me, i figured the 8th which would have been 25 days, but she showed today, so only a 23 day cycle, oh well, just kind of surprised me to see her today lol.


----------



## missyt

HA, thank you. I know you know how I feel and I do appreciate all of you for that. I wish none of us had to go through this anymore. I guess I feel like my last hope with IUI's is gone because I was holding out for my 4th one because one of my friends I grew up with recently got pg from her 4th one after 5 years of trying. I have considered IVF and I definately need a break. What I'm concerned about with IVF is the costs. DH doesn't make a lot and I'm the bread winner and have to tackle most of the bills. My insurence doesn't really cover much. But you are right, I need to break to recover emotionally. I think I'm going to leave work for the day. I'm just tearing up too much. I knew I should've taken the test at home yesteday so I could be a little more emotionally stable today.


----------



## missyt

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies AF just showed for me, kind of surprised me, i figured the 8th which would have been 25 days, but she showed today, so only a 23 day cycle, oh well, just kind of surprised me to see her today lol.

I'd like to just whack that witch for you. Believe me, I know how disapointed you are. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

missyt- Hun I'm so sorry that you are not pg, and I know how it is too feel hopeless and like it's never going to happen but it is, you haven't exhausted all measures yet, you said you and dh would consider IVF. So have a good cry to day, go home and talk with your dh and decide what the next plan of action will be. we are here for you to vent but we are also here to encourage you, we know where you are right now, that is the good thing about this thread. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## FutureMommie

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies AF just showed for me, kind of surprised me, i figured the 8th which would have been 25 days, but she showed today, so only a 23 day cycle, oh well, just kind of surprised me to see her today lol.

I am so sorry the horrible witch showed for you:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

I'm on my cell at work, but I wanted to pop in to give Chris and Missy big hugs. I feel for you both so much & wish I could take the pain away.

I am impatiently still waiting to hear from my nurse. On Friday, when she was calling with good news she called right after 10 am. Why hasn't she called yet? I'm starting to panic.


----------



## Baby4MJ

missyt said:


> Well, I'm out. The doc's office just called back with a BFN. I knew it was coming but he left a message because I was in a meeting and he wants me to call him back to talk about my future treatment options. I'm just not in the mood and I just want to cry. I just feel like I've lost hope.

I've been on the receiving end of that call more than I can remember, so I know nothing anyone can say can make it any better. Cry it out if you need to. Sometimes that's the only thing that helps. Just remember that you may be down, but you are definitely not out. We're all in this together, pulling for each other, and we'll be here to catch you when you fall, and cheer you on when you get that BFP you so deserve. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Y'all .. this thread has reached 500 pages long. Amazing!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies AF just showed for me, kind of surprised me, i figured the 8th which would have been 25 days, but she showed today, so only a 23 day cycle, oh well, just kind of surprised me to see her today lol.

:hugs::hugs: So much for our burgeoning bounty of BFPs lately. :nope: I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:



lavalux said:


> I am impatiently still waiting to hear from my nurse. On Friday, when she was calling with good news she called right after 10 am. Why hasn't she called yet? I'm starting to panic.

Please try not to panic. I'm sure everything is fine. I'm sure the BFP calls get made first every day, but then they start to get backed up and it just takes a while to get back to everyone. My nurse has told me that even though the clinic closes at 4, she usually isn't done making calls until after 6 every day. And I'm going to say it now (and repeat myself as necessary!) - when they call, do NOT worry about the actual number! TRUST your clinic when they tell you it's risen enough. Don't go googling to find out what you think it should be. There is a HUGE range that is considered normal - googling that stuff will ONLY make you worry - so trust your medical team. If they say it's risen enough, it's risen enough. Enjoy your pregnancy - you've been through a lot to get here and you need to enjoy it, not worry about it. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- Step away from the panic button! It's Monday and they are probably bombarded!! FX I know everything is fine.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Y'all .. this thread has reached 500 pages long. Amazing!

I was just noticing that!! I think those of us who've been here from the start - me, FM, Nikki, Twinkle and Hearty (if they're still lurking :hi:) and a few others I'm sure I've missed deserve some sort of medal for sticking it out this long! :haha: Maybe a banner declaring our stubborn uteruses (uteri?) or wayward sperm! :rofl:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- I noticed that this morning, this thread moves with the speed of lightning, I hate to see how far behind I will be when I go on vacation! I will have to try and peep in every day.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies AF just showed for me, kind of surprised me, i figured the 8th which would have been 25 days, but she showed today, so only a 23 day cycle, oh well, just kind of surprised me to see her today lol.
> 
> I'd like to just whack that witch for you. Believe me, I know how disapointed you are. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

LOL, thanks hon, but trust me its worse for you, when you go through all those tests and blood draws and being poked and prodded and then end up with a bfn, no i know how tough that is, been there done that, besides for me i kind of knew she would show, we had really crappy timing for bd, which was ok, i am well and truly on the "Whatevers" wagon for now. You take some time to relax, have a nice drink, or if you dont drink go have something you enjoy. Lots of hugs honey!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> I'm on my cell at work, but I wanted to pop in to give Chris and Missy big hugs. I feel for you both so much & wish I could take the pain away.
> 
> I am impatiently still waiting to hear from my nurse. On Friday, when she was calling with good news she called right after 10 am. Why hasn't she called yet? I'm starting to panic.

Awww thanks hon!!! 

OK, dont panic, they probably just were busier today than when they called before, it does not mean bad news!!!!!! Now i want you to sit down and take a deep breath and reapeat after me "Everything is going to be fine!!!" There now feel better? :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies AF just showed for me, kind of surprised me, i figured the 8th which would have been 25 days, but she showed today, so only a 23 day cycle, oh well, just kind of surprised me to see her today lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs: So much for our burgeoning bounty of BFPs lately. :nope: I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> I am impatiently still waiting to hear from my nurse. On Friday, when she was calling with good news she called right after 10 am. Why hasn't she called yet? I'm starting to panic.Click to expand...
> 
> Please try not to panic. I'm sure everything is fine. I'm sure the BFP calls get made first every day, but then they start to get backed up and it just takes a while to get back to everyone. My nurse has told me that even though the clinic closes at 4, she usually isn't done making calls until after 6 every day. And I'm going to say it now (and repeat myself as necessary!) - when they call, do NOT worry about the actual number! TRUST your clinic when they tell you it's risen enough. Don't go googling to find out what you think it should be. There is a HUGE range that is considered normal - googling that stuff will ONLY make you worry - so trust your medical team. If they say it's risen enough, it's risen enough. Enjoy your pregnancy - you've been through a lot to get here and you need to enjoy it, not worry about it. :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

LOL, hey its ok, someone has to get a bfp in july right? Maybe i will hop on that month lol. actually with my short cycles i could still get a bfp this month lol.


----------



## lavalux

HA, 
Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.

Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.


----------



## lavalux

Ok, just heard from the nurse. Progesterone is good & beta is 994. Sage said that the number is great. I'm not going to compare to others & just trust this is normal. Will go back on Friday. Thank you all for talking me off a cliff.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> Ok, just heard from the nurse. Progesterone is good & beta is 994. Sage said that the number is great. I'm not going to compare to others & just trust this is normal. Will go back on Friday. Thank you all for talking me off a cliff.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Everyone - am very new to this site, first post! :flower:

Here's my story:
due to some very heavy periods, I was put on the pill 9 years ago and it helped immensely to regulate me. I just got married this past January (yay!) and I went off the pills a couple of months ago. 

this month: I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Memorial day weekend. As my period was on my bday in May(nice gift, huh?) this was a month we were going to try and we did, every day that whole weekend. :happydance: 5-6 days later I was in bed trying to sleep and I got the worst cramps...def pre-pill period-like and very very way down in the pelvis area dead center. I was in tears it was so bad, needed the heating pad. Next night - same thing but this time it was on the left hand side of the pelvis. ok after that (that was about 3 days ago). Now my breasts are so tender and heavy and sore (they also have grown in the past 3 months, up a whole cup size and still growing!) 
Yesterday I was not hungry at all but was craving cheese cheese and more cheese. Then I was in church and the AC was going and I was literally sweating buckets! My hubby is worried about me but I just tell him all is ok. Now I'm peeing like a racehorse lol....

My 25 days, if it will stay like that, will be next Monday. This week will be so hard to wait! I'm going to go and get some thai food today as I'm craving it and the weird thing is - I never ever eat thai food! Man! our bodies are wonders aren't they?

Few extra things to note: I have some auto-immune issues and my husband is 19 years older than me....Not that he's old (I just turned 36, he will be 55 next month) and he already has 2 kids from long ago so there are no issues with his swimmers! lol (hopefully!)

baby bumps and dust to you all!
beth


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to say :hugs: especially to Missyt and to OMM. 

Lava - sounds like good news, brilliant :)

Beth, welcome, sounds like lots of symptoms!


----------



## FutureMommie

:


lavalux said:


> Ok, just heard from the nurse. Progesterone is good & beta is 994. Sage said that the number is great. I'm not going to compare to others & just trust this is normal. Will go back on Friday. Thank you all for talking me off a cliff.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

NewMarriedgal- Welcome to the thread you will love it here!!!!! Good luck in the 2ww, I hope this is it for you.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you for the welcomes Butterfly67 and FutureMommie! 

I hope I will be graced with a baby this time but I am trying not to get too hopeful! I wish everyone success!!!!!!

b


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Ok, just heard from the nurse. Progesterone is good & beta is 994. Sage said that the number is great. I'm not going to compare to others & just trust this is normal. Will go back on Friday. Thank you all for talking me off a cliff.

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are great numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Everyone - am very new to this site, first post! :flower:
> 
> Here's my story:
> due to some very heavy periods, I was put on the pill 9 years ago and it helped immensely to regulate me. I just got married this past January (yay!) and I went off the pills a couple of months ago.
> 
> this month: I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Memorial day weekend. As my period was on my bday in May(nice gift, huh?) this was a month we were going to try and we did, every day that whole weekend. :happydance: 5-6 days later I was in bed trying to sleep and I got the worst cramps...def pre-pill period-like and very very way down in the pelvis area dead center. I was in tears it was so bad, needed the heating pad. Next night - same thing but this time it was on the left hand side of the pelvis. ok after that (that was about 3 days ago). Now my breasts are so tender and heavy and sore (they also have grown in the past 3 months, up a whole cup size and still growing!)
> Yesterday I was not hungry at all but was craving cheese cheese and more cheese. Then I was in church and the AC was going and I was literally sweating buckets! My hubby is worried about me but I just tell him all is ok. Now I'm peeing like a racehorse lol....
> 
> My 25 days, if it will stay like that, will be next Monday. This week will be so hard to wait! I'm going to go and get some thai food today as I'm craving it and the weird thing is - I never ever eat thai food! Man! our bodies are wonders aren't they?
> 
> Few extra things to note: I have some auto-immune issues and my husband is 19 years older than me....Not that he's old (I just turned 36, he will be 55 next month) and he already has 2 kids from long ago so there are no issues with his swimmers! lol (hopefully!)
> 
> baby bumps and dust to you all!
> beth

Welcome to the thread, sorry you have had all these issues, i sure hope your stay here is short and sweet!!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hellooo Ladies!:flower:

Wow! I was gone for a couple of days....had a lot to catch up on!:happydance:

*Missyt*- I'm so sorry to hear that dh's ex is moving closer! She really sounds like she hasn't moved on with her life...and feels the need to but into yours. About your SIL and your dh telling her about the IUI...when you didn't want him to- I would feel the same way. I understand all about that. I'm also so very sorry af showed.:hugs::hugs:

*Onmymind*- Hello, sorry your feeling :sick: hope you feel better soon.:hugs:

*Lynn*- Can't wait for your scan- How exciting!!:hugs:

*Pad*- You are so funny with your gas story- I love it! Dh and I are all about bathroom humor! I put up the banner on my sig too...to support you!!! Think pink!! Pink also happens to be my favorite color.:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

*Never*- You and dh are gorgeous! I love your pic. I know exactly where that was taken. So sorry that af showed.:hugs::hugs: (my dh doesn't know he is on here either):haha:

*Skye*- Florence, Italy...Wow! sounds beautiful. Sorry your trip was bumpy.

*Baby4mj*- My cbfm has been acting all crazy since I bought the darn thing. I have used so many sticks!! I am using opk cheapies this month. I feel like throwing the cbfm across the street. It has been such a pain in the a$$.:hugs:

*Dwrgi*- So sorry about af.:hugs::hugs:

*GINGER- YAY YOUR BACK!!!!!!!!!*

*Futuremommie*- Have a safe trip to San Fran.

*LAVA- OMG!!!!!!! CONGRATULAIONS!!!!!!!!!*:baby:

Hello to- *HappyAuntie,MommysAngel,Butterfly67,Carole,bblve,Twinkle*

Sending you all love & :hugs::hugs:&:dust:

I have just been waiting to ov. so not much going on with me!


----------



## missyt

Onmymind, you are right, those months were you don't go through all the medications, bw/us, etc are a little bit easier to take the BFN. That is exactly why I need to take the summer off and not think about it. Thanks for making me feel better.:hugs:

Lava, everything sounds like you are right on track. I don't blame you for getting a little freaked out earlier. I would be the same way. I'm glad at least one of us got a BFP this month:thumbup:. I hope we can keep the momentum going.

Luvvi, good to see you back. I've missed you, soulsister!

FM, thanks for your encouraging words. I'm still fx'd for you and I'm hoping you are our BFP for June!

MJ, I'm definately having a :wine:. I guess the only good thing about the BFN is that I can go on this winery tour in 2 weeks and actually get my money's worth!

Beth, welcome! :flower: I'm sure you'll feel at home here as a lot of us have gotten married later in life and have just started TTC since we've gotten married. There are also many other ladies on here who have been married for a while and have been TTC for a bit longer. I find these are the ladies that give the best advice as they've been through so much. As far as DH having children from a previous relationship, don't rule that out as he being in tip top shape just yet. Just because he had children many years ago doesn't mean that his physiology is still the same. My DH has an 11 year old but he formed a spermatocle about 6 years ago. His numbers are borderline on the low side so things have changed for him in the past 11 years since his son was born. I don't mean to scare you but if you need to get tested for fertility issues, don't rule out tests for him just because he has had children in the past. Besides, if it doesn't happen for you right away, you'll be putting too much pressure on yourself thinking you are the problem just because he's already had kids. I truly hope you don't have to go through that and you get your BFP soon. Best of luck on your 2ww.

AFM, I did leave work early so I could come home and break down and cry. But besides that, I found out that our new program manager who is pregnant with twins is 49! She also has a 2 year old daughter. I really wish I could approach her and ask her what her secrets are. She is a captain in the military so I'm sure her career came first and she put off having a family until later in life. On that note, I was in an informal meeting today and we were talking about her, one of my managers made some comment like "those who wait later in life to have kids" and he shot me a smirking look. :wacko:I was kind of offended because I wanted to go off and tell him why I don't have children yet. Unfortunately I couldn't find a decent guy to settle down with until I was 30 and that supposed decent guy turned out to be abusive so I had to wait even longer to find my 2nd husband who I am trying to have children with for over a year and 4 IUI's later. After that meeting was when I had the message from the doctor's office about my BFN.


----------



## missyt

Butterfly67 said:


> Just wanted to say :hugs: especially to Missyt and to OMM.
> 
> Lava - sounds like good news, brilliant :)
> 
> Beth, welcome, sounds like lots of symptoms!

Thanks, Butterfly. I keep meaning to tell you that I checked out your site and I love your artwork.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, came by to see how everything is going and feel awful for all of you who are out. Very frustrating I know. :hugs:

Lava, glad you heard back that all is well. Reading it had me on pins and needles. :wacko:

Welcome Beth! :hi:

:hug: and love to you all! :flower:


----------



## luvmydoggies

missyt said:


> Onmymind, you are right, those months were you don't go through all the medications, bw/us, etc are a little bit easier to take the BFN. That is exactly why I need to take the summer off and not think about it. Thanks for making me feel better.:hugs:
> 
> Lava, everything sounds like you are right on track. I don't blame you for getting a little freaked out earlier. I would be the same way. I'm glad at least one of us got a BFP this month:thumbup:. I hope we can keep the momentum going.
> 
> Luvvi, good to see you back. I've missed you, soulsister!
> 
> FM, thanks for your encouraging words. I'm still fx'd for you and I'm hoping you are our BFP for June!
> 
> MJ, I'm definately having a :wine:. I guess the only good thing about the BFN is that I can go on this winery tour in 2 weeks and actually get my money's worth!
> 
> Beth, welcome! :flower: I'm sure you'll feel at home here as a lot of us have gotten married later in life and have just started TTC since we've gotten married. There are also many other ladies on here who have been married for a while and have been TTC for a bit longer. I find these are the ladies that give the best advice as they've been through so much. As far as DH having children from a previous relationship, don't rule that out as he being in tip top shape just yet. Just because he had children many years ago doesn't mean that his physiology is still the same. My DH has an 11 year old but he formed a spermatocle about 6 years ago. His numbers are borderline on the low side so things have changed for him in the past 11 years since his son was born. I don't mean to scare you but if you need to get tested for fertility issues, don't rule out tests for him just because he has had children in the past. Besides, if it doesn't happen for you right away, you'll be putting too much pressure on yourself thinking you are the problem just because he's already had kids. I truly hope you don't have to go through that and you get your BFP soon. Best of luck on your 2ww.
> 
> AFM, I did leave work early so I could come home and break down and cry. But besides that, I found out that our new program manager who is pregnant with twins is 49! She also has a 2 year old daughter. I really wish I could approach her and ask her what her secrets are. She is a captain in the military so I'm sure her career came first and she put off having a family until later in life. On that note, I was in an informal meeting today and we were talking about her, one of my managers made some comment like "those who wait later in life to have kids" and he shot me a smirking look. :wacko:I was kind of offended because I wanted to go off and tell him why I don't have children yet. Unfortunately I couldn't find a decent guy to settle down with until I was 30 and that supposed decent guy turned out to be abusive so I had to wait even longer to find my 2nd husband who I am trying to have children with for over a year and 4 IUI's later. After that meeting was when I had the message from the doctor's office about my BFN.

Oh Missy- I'm so sorry! I'm crying, while I'm reading your post! Some people are so stupid and plain rude. I'm in the same boat. I will be 38 in June. My story, is like yours! I didn't meet the right guy until later. Then with having my illness. I want to give that man a big smack, who said that insensitive comment/smirk. They have no idea- of what we all struggle with and that we all want to mommies so badly. It will happen for us!!! I'm sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I saw a pregnant women in the supermarket yesterday, while pushing her twin boys in one of those carts that has the car in front of it. Came home and burst into :cry::cry:.


----------



## HappyAuntie

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Everyone - am very new to this site, first post! :flower:
> 
> Here's my story:
> due to some very heavy periods, I was put on the pill 9 years ago and it helped immensely to regulate me. I just got married this past January (yay!) and I went off the pills a couple of months ago.
> 
> this month: I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Memorial day weekend. As my period was on my bday in May(nice gift, huh?) this was a month we were going to try and we did, every day that whole weekend. :happydance: 5-6 days later I was in bed trying to sleep and I got the worst cramps...def pre-pill period-like and very very way down in the pelvis area dead center. I was in tears it was so bad, needed the heating pad. Next night - same thing but this time it was on the left hand side of the pelvis. ok after that (that was about 3 days ago). Now my breasts are so tender and heavy and sore (they also have grown in the past 3 months, up a whole cup size and still growing!)
> Yesterday I was not hungry at all but was craving cheese cheese and more cheese. Then I was in church and the AC was going and I was literally sweating buckets! My hubby is worried about me but I just tell him all is ok. Now I'm peeing like a racehorse lol....
> 
> My 25 days, if it will stay like that, will be next Monday. This week will be so hard to wait! I'm going to go and get some thai food today as I'm craving it and the weird thing is - I never ever eat thai food! Man! our bodies are wonders aren't they?
> 
> Few extra things to note: I have some auto-immune issues and my husband is 19 years older than me....Not that he's old (I just turned 36, he will be 55 next month) and he already has 2 kids from long ago so there are no issues with his swimmers! lol (hopefully!)
> 
> baby bumps and dust to you all!
> beth

Welcome, Beth! :hi: I'm glad you found us and jumped right in. Congratulations on your recent marriage! 

I want to echo what Missy said - don't assume that just because your DH has kids already means he's totally fine. Anything can happen. We assumed DH was fine because we got pregnant twice within the first months of trying (miscarried both) so he didn't do an SA (semen analysis) until we'd been ttc for a long time - turns out he has very low morphology and it's a fluke that we ever got pregnant at all, let alone twice. SAs are incredibly cheap and easy compared to female fertility workups, too, so it's definitely worth doing. Guys tend to put up a fuss about doing them, but when reminded what we have to go through and how much easier they have it, they usually comply. :winkwink:

Since you're new here, I'm going to give you the basics. Please forgive me if you know all this info already. It's just that I've been through the ringer and have lots of experience that others can benefit from, so I'd rather pass on too much than say too little.... 

The general rule of thumb for women over 35 is to go see an RE (reproductive endocrinologist) after 6 months of ttc with no BFP. However in your case, since you have known auto-immune issues and a history of menstrual problems, I would strongly suggest you go see one now. It's quite possible that one of your known health issues could make it even harder for you to get pregnant, and if you wait the standard 6 months before getting checked out, it's just a wasted 6 months. And being over 35, time is not on our side. I truly don't mean to scare you - getting pregnant after 35 happens all the time - but statistically it's going to take longer to get a BFP than it takes a woman at peak fertility. Female fertility starts to decline after age 35, and I think most of us were probably ignorant of that when we started this journey. It doesn't fall off a cliff, but it definitely starts to decline. So in the interest of giving you the best possible chances, I'd say it's worth getting checked out now. 

Enjoy your Thai food - I LOVE Thai!! :happydance:



missyt said:


> Onmymind, you are right, those months were you don't go through all the medications, bw/us, etc are a little bit easier to take the BFN. That is exactly why I need to take the summer off and not think about it. Thanks for making me feel better.:hugs:
> ...
> ...
> ...
> AFM, I did leave work early so I could come home and break down and cry. But besides that, I found out that our new program manager who is pregnant with twins is 49! She also has a 2 year old daughter. I really wish I could approach her and ask her what her secrets are. She is a captain in the military so I'm sure her career came first and she put off having a family until later in life. On that note, I was in an informal meeting today and we were talking about her, one of my managers made some comment like "those who wait later in life to have kids" and he shot me a smirking look. :wacko:I was kind of offended because I wanted to go off and tell him why I don't have children yet. Unfortunately I couldn't find a decent guy to settle down with until I was 30 and that supposed decent guy turned out to be abusive so I had to wait even longer to find my 2nd husband who I am trying to have children with for over a year and 4 IUI's later. After that meeting was when I had the message from the doctor's office about my BFN.

I'm glad you had a good cry. What a crappy afternoon. :cry: :hugs: And I'm glad you're going to have a drink tonight. :wine: 

As for your program manager, a baby at 47 and then twins at 49 sounds suspiciously like IVF with donor eggs to me... I'd bet money that's her secret. Statistically the odds of pregnancy without donor eggs at 47 and 49 is next to impossible. Not completely impossible, but pretty d*mned close to it. And what drives me nuts about people who keep their infertility a big secret is it perpetuates the stigma of infertility and the myth that pregnancy at 49 can happen to anyone. I completely understand why people don't feel the need to share all the nitty gritty details, but for celebs like Kelly Preston and JLo to not say a word about it is plain ridiculous. The way I see it is by talking about my infertility, I might be able to help someone who's afraid to talk about her own infertility by letting her know there's someone who understands how it feels, that she's not alone (not by a longshot!).....

Sorry, it's just one of my soapbox issues. I sound pretty militant in this post, don't I... I'll try to take it down a notch.

Love you ladies. Have a great evening. :kiss:


----------



## bblve

:hi:Hi Ladies - 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend! As usual, lots of catch up reading to be done but wanted to say: 

Beth - Welcome!:flower:

FM - Hope you are feeling better and that you have a wonderful trip!

Luv - Hi! Good to see you again!:flower:

Lava - Glad all is well - SOOOO happy for you!:happydance:

HA - Love your humor, really helped brighten my day - thank you!:haha:

OMM & Missyt - Ladies, what can I say?....I'm sorry, sending you both hugs & looking forward to your BFP's in July!!:nope::hugs:

So ladies, I have to admit I cracked this morning....yes, I know, I Know!!.. yesterday brought a full day of never before experienced "symptoms":wacko: - this "of course" is a clear indication I should test right?:dohh: Needless to say it was a BFN. While I know I'm still not entirely out, I'm thinking that just might be the case especially since my temp took a nice dive this morning. For now I'm just going to jump on "WW" at least unt AF shows up:coffee::shrug: Hope everyone is doing good, take care!


----------



## HappyAuntie

bblve said:


> So ladies, I have to admit I cracked this morning....yes, I know, I Know!!.. yesterday brought a full day of never before experienced "symptoms":wacko: - this "of course" is a clear indication I should test right?:dohh: Needless to say it was a BFN. While I know I'm still not entirely out, I'm thinking that just might be the case especially since my temp took a nice dive this morning. For now I'm just going to jump on "WW" at least unt AF shows up:coffee::shrug: Hope everyone is doing good, take care!

\\:D/ \\:D/ People all over the world, join hands! Start a whatevs wagon, whatevs wagon! \\:D/ \\:D/


----------



## pablo797

lavalux said:


> Ok, just heard from the nurse. Progesterone is good & beta is 994. Sage said that the number is great. I'm not going to compare to others & just trust this is normal. Will go back on Friday. Thank you all for talking me off a cliff.

lavalux, congrads girl!!! So excited for you and wishing you a healthy nine months! We are here on the graduates page when you feel like it. I am very excited for you! 

now let's get some more BFPs! Hi to all!! Xxx anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks to all who have welcomed me! I finally feel like I have an outlet here - not people who just judge or make me feel like I'm a hypochondriac or being overly analytic of every feeling (just a personal background: I'm the youngest of 10 kids and most of the family is married with kids, so now when it's my turn, it's old news people have gone thru and not exciting to anyone and they don't want to listen :cry: ).

anyways, I want to thank Missy and Auntie for their replies. I NEED people to be straight and honest with me, so it's so good to hear if there are issues, it may not be all ME! :) I appreciate the advice and I'm hoping I will not have to worry and I will be blessed soon, but I'm prepared, Thank You!!! 

I did go to a preconception appointment in March and she told me that if I start trying in June, then by Dec to come see her if no baby by then and she will see whats up. I was cleared by my rheumy and the OB on the meds I'm on won't interfere but you never know.....I try not to think of it :) So I'm going to try not to stress out, just have fun with the hubby for awhile if this month is a miss. :) 

oh and the thai was good until about 1/2 way thru and then I was saying: NO, why am I eating this? I did like the spice (I never go for spice!) but I lost my interest during it!! oh well, I got home and ate some ghirardelli white chocolate chips right out of the bag....... :)

:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

bblve said:


> :hi:Hi Ladies -
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend! As usual, lots of catch up reading to be done but wanted to say:
> 
> Beth - Welcome!:flower:
> 
> FM - Hope you are feeling better and that you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Luv - Hi! Good to see you again!:flower:
> 
> Lava - Glad all is well - SOOOO happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> HA - Love your humor, really helped brighten my day - thank you!:haha:
> 
> OMM & Missyt - Ladies, what can I say?....I'm sorry, sending you both hugs & looking forward to your BFP's in July!!:nope::hugs:
> 
> So ladies, I have to admit I cracked this morning....yes, I know, I Know!!.. yesterday brought a full day of never before experienced "symptoms":wacko: - this "of course" is a clear indication I should test right?:dohh: Needless to say it was a BFN. While I know I'm still not entirely out, I'm thinking that just might be the case especially since my temp took a nice dive this morning. For now I'm just going to jump on "WW" at least unt AF shows up:coffee::shrug: Hope everyone is doing good, take care!

*bblve*- I do the same thing! I have been disappointed quite a few times and drove dh nuts so I have to say, I wait for af now. I guess because I would get my hopes so high up just to be let down with a big fat BFN. Fingers crossed that you just tested too early & hope you get a bfp.:hugs::hugs:

*Welcome! Newmarriedgal!* you will love it here!:flower:


----------



## missyt

HA, I have to give you a big THANK YOU! I get perturbed with all the celebrity baby stuff too. When people ask and I say we are TTC they say, "well look at Mariah Carey, Kelly Preston and Hally Berry". I want to say "well look at my bank account and look at theirs and I'd probably have a baby now too". I agree and wish they would come clean because I would love to help a woman in my position who was having problems at my age if I had a baby through fertility treatments. I think if those of us in our little group had disposable incomes, we'd all either have are babies or be pregnant now too. I always love hearing what you have to say because you research like crazy and tell it like it is. Thanks for being you!

bblove, the curse of "to test or not to test". I think it gets us every time. In my case, I wish I tested a little early this month. Its a catch 22 so no fault to you.

Beth, I did the preconception appointment too and bypassed her 3 months later to go to a specialist since my 6 months of TTC were up. Like HA said, you are only helping yourself out more by putting yourself ahead of the curve and going through all the tests, etc. For me, I just had to know. We don't mean to be cynical be we've been there and we hate to see someone else go through the same thing and if we can help in anyway, we'll give you the best advice from what we've been through.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> bblve said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I have to admit I cracked this morning....yes, I know, I Know!!.. yesterday brought a full day of never before experienced "symptoms":wacko: - this "of course" is a clear indication I should test right?:dohh: Needless to say it was a BFN. While I know I'm still not entirely out, I'm thinking that just might be the case especially since my temp took a nice dive this morning. For now I'm just going to jump on "WW" at least unt AF shows up:coffee::shrug: Hope everyone is doing good, take care!
> 
> \\:D/ \\:D/ People all over the world, join hands! Start a whatevs wagon, whatevs wagon! \\:D/ \\:D/Click to expand...

:happydance: for the whatevers wagon, hop on ladies, i am driving, and we are in for a fun wild ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and when you hop on dont forget the drinks and snacks, whoo hoo!!


----------



## lynnb

Morning Ladies, sorry I haven't had time to catch up on all your posts but will try this week

Lava - fab numbers hun, so happy for you :happydance:

Beth - Welcome:hi:

Missyt - :hugs:

Chris - So sorry :witch: showed

Fm - Glad you're feeling better, have a great trip

Skye - Sorry to hear your journey was so bumpy, enjoy the rest of your trip :hugs:

Carole - 12 eggs, that's wonderful:thumbup:

Deb - Where are you, how did your scan go?

Hi to everyone else:flower:

AFM, I had my 2nd scan yesterday. Iri is doing great, measuring spot on for dates, that was after the sonographer spent a good few mins chasing him/her around my uterus:haha:, apparently we have a very active baby with 2 arms & 2 legs, which my dh said would come in handy.:dohh: So I've officially been discharged from the EPU :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









Scan2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8









Scan3.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a quickie because I'm back at work and OH has come back from his trip also...

Lynne...fantastic news I'm so chuffed for you

Missy and Chris....massive :hugs: I HAVE to test early so I can save a little bit of my sanity. Thankfully, my tears didn't last as long as last month and I'm in a better place again. 

Lava...fab numbers :happydance:

FM...hope you're off to SF and have a fab time too

HA....wise words as ever :flower:

Dwrgi...:hugs: hun, it is such a hard and trying journey/battle but YOU will get there in the end :flower:

Skye...hope you're having a lovely time still

Nikki, ginger, butterfly, bblove and anyone else I've missed :hi: and hope you're doing ok :hugs:

AFM, still waiting on the witch, she will be arriving either today, tomorrow or Thursday! Bring in on :ninja:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi lot's of hugs to you as well sweety. I know exactly how much it hurts. DH and i experienced some pretty catastrophic incidences last 5 years. he lost his job twice, I lost my dad to a terribble illness (motore neurone disease) But honestly TTC was just something else. I can't explain it. It definitely was as stressfull as any of the other two if not more. And it is in a way very alienating cause the other stuff you can talk to your friends about. But prolonged TTc, even your dearest and nearest don't get it. They say something like "Relax it will happen" or "Why did you leave it so late?" than you really wanna grab a knife. :( I can really understand your DHs reactions as well. Boys just take it different than girls. First they really don't like talking about it at length. They have a minimum attention to TTC details (or that's what they seem like) but they are at least more positive and steady. (I mean most men, some are just angels but mine was just my dear DH xx :))))) But at the end of the day babymaking is 2 people's thing. It is not your or your DH's fault in any way. You want a child from each other, and you want to cherish and raise this child as a joint effort. So neither he or you should feel guilty. I just want to spell out these obvious things cause I didn't feel like that at all while I was TTCing and it hurt a lot. Sweety all this will be over and you will have your baby in the end :hugs::hugs: About the tx, you have every reason to be really positive about it. I have met this girl in the clinic she was almost 43. She had very few eggs 5 in fact when she was 40 and got pregnant in first go. Than as soon as the baby was 6 months started trying again. This time she only produced 2 eggs and it didn't work but she trying for the 2nd IVF. And I'm sure she will get there. But what was significant about her that she knew it happened once so she was really positive. :))) Honestly I think you should get all your strength together and go for it. You will never know if you don't try. I am a little reluctant about saying this but I think you should go for the tx as soon as you are allowed 3 embies to maximise your chances. I mean you really need to feel ready and confidant about it too but you could also be mulling on this a loong loong time without taking action. Which will only make you more confused, scared and lose more time. Please don't take my words as being pushy. I think you would really relax massively once you make your decision and start the engine rolling. Either way, I will always be glad to give you an ear, a hugg and a shoulder whenever you need it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

By the way running isn't a problem for guys as long he wears lose fitting jogging shorts and it's no more than an hour a day 4-5 times a week. (moderate exercise) Asked it to at least 4-5 fs and all said "don't worry" ...


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning Skye, how are you? How was the Italian cookery class? I hope that you enjoyed it! I bet it's lovely there-I am soooooo jealous!

You are completely right in what you say about IVF-I was thinking this morning that 'hope springs eternal' , and I think that I now have to ACCEPT that it just isn't going to happen for me and OH naturally. I am petrified of embarking on IVF for fear of failure, but the sad reality is that nothing is actually happening naturally and I am failing anyway. At least with IVF I have some hope of conceiving. If I was ten years younger, I'd be quite happy to sit it out (mm, perhaps not), but I am almost forty and can't wait any longer. So, I have decided that, in my free lesson this morning, I am going to contact my clinic and set the wheels in motion and aim to start IVF at the beginning of August, which is what I promised I'd do anyway (but I've found excuses not to make the call). I will then be 40 and they can transfer three embryos and thus increase my chances of success. 

In the meantime, I just have to work on getting my mind around it, and adopting a positive mental attitude. I have got the Zita West book on preparing for IVF and I'm finding that really useful. I also know that the help I get from here will be completely invaluable and exactly the support that I need. Thank you for nudging me in the right direction, I can't tell you what a relief it is to know that how I am feeling was felt by you and others and that it is perfectly natural. So, huge :thumbup::thumbup: and also :flower::flower: to you for being a true friend! 

Enjoy your day-hope it is absolutely beautiful and that you get the chance to rest, relax and be happy!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Ha, you've got so much going on :) Guests after guests. Most be tiring but fun. Can't say that for the work though. That's just plain tiring and no fun :wacko::hugs: But you will sort out the leak problem in your basement no? Really worth it. xxx I love your Whatever's Wagon dance. hahahaha!!!

Missy "OOHhh nooo" I'm so sorry sweetie. It is realy hard not to cry your eyes out when the tx fails. :cry::cry: I'm soo soo sorry for this time. It's a shame all the family stress came out when you feel most vulnerable as well. I can offer you many hugs. Take time to feel better before you talk to the dr. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Please keep in mind that it will happen. You will have your baby in the end. xxxx:kiss::kiss: Don't let the workmates get through to you either. People are so insensitive. I wish we could wack a few after slumbering stupid stuff out of their mouth like that.:kiss::kiss: 49 yr old workmate is actually a bit of an inspiration in a way. I agree with HA she sounds suspiciously like a IVF girl Who knows maybe she's been trying for years too. Since her first she hasn't been pregnant for 7 years so she isn't at her top fertility either. It is an absolute miracle that she would get pregnant at this age now. This only shows that you will be too one day. xxx

Labrat :) My DH doesn't smile for photos either. I really need to beg him for an odd photo :) Isn't it funny there's so many of us having so much family problems here and just pure agitation. Bet everyone experiences these things but looking from the outside you would think all neighbours, friends etc have an angelic relationship with their DH's, sils,mils, parents, sisters brothers etc etc. Muddy truth about families :shrug:

FM have a fab holiday and enjoy yourself :) I'm glad you have relaxed and your nausea has eased. :)) Where will you be by the way? I'm looking fwd to your holiday updates and hopefully you could give us the most wanted good news xxx

Onmymind, BBive I wish there was a way to wack that witch as Missy said :( :hugs::hugs:

Lava well done on great numbers :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Newmarriedgirl, welcome to this thread and I hope you would have your baby very soon. Good luck:dust:

Luvy :hugs::hugs: good luck with ovulation. What's going on with all the faulty opks this month :shrug: 

AFM no cooking class last night. Suddenly got so hot and bothered, chilled out on a sofa instead for the afternoon. I am absoultely fighting over the only computer we have with DH right now. It looks like he's prepared to drag me out of it by pulling me from my hair. :wacko: 

MA pls apolagise from the girls on Graduates for me I will update as soon as I get a spare min. But with DH hovering over my head like the bloomin executioner doesn't look likely any soon. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

*Hello Everybody! Just thought I'd pop in and say  to everybody!

I can't believe how quickly this thread moves-congratulations on our 500th page!!! If we ever met up, we'd need a good few weeks together to get through all our news!!! Just so glad that you are all here, and such a constant source of comfort and support-I don't know what I'd do without this thread, and I really mean that!

Skye-you made me laugh when you said about getting the knife out! I SO know how that one feels!! Plus the advice re. pampering (but not hair-oh no, I'm only now starting to like mine again, now that the Gail mullet isn't so obvious!). 

Hi Never-God, I hate the witch. I'm still waiting too, and cramping terribly. My temps dropped this morning, so she is sure to arrive, evil hag that she is. Big  to you-we will get there in the end, don't you worry! 

Hi Lynn-so glad you've been discharged from EPU! Brilliant news! Your little bean sounds like a real character already! Hope you're feeling good, hun! 

Hello OnMyMind-loving the attitude. I need some of your whatever dust! I'll bring the chocolate brazils!! 

Hi MissyT-so very sorry that you got bad news. It is just so hard. You do need to take the time to decide what to do. It does sound as if the specialist hasn't given up hope, which is brilliant! I know exactly how you feel about finances and IVF-see the posts I've sent over the past month trying to come to terms with it. But, I think as Skye said, once treatment starts and you're doing something proactive about it, you'll fel better, but you need to get your head around it first, which is what I'm struggling with. I'm with you hun, and sending you big . I am absolutely positive you will get there. And, btw, those who should know better (work colleagues, interfering family members etc., can just butt out!!). I hope you've made it up with your DH-I would have been fuming too!  

Welcome Newmarriedgal-you'll get lots of support here. Hope the symptoms lead to a BFP!! 

Hi Luv-good luck with the BD! Here's to lots of  leading to your well deserved ! 

Hi MA-how are you? How is Pee Diddy behaving? Hope yuo're feeling good. Lots of  to you!

Hi HappyAuntie-how are you? How did it go with the basement draining? I hope it wasn't too stressful! Hope you're enjoying your time with your visitors. Big  hun!

Hi BBLove-sorry that you got your BFN-hope you're okay? Any sign of the AF? You're not out until the evil hag sings, I say! 

Hia Lava-the numbers sound fab-they're supposed to double every 36-48 hours (as I vaguely remember when I was PG), so it's looking good for you hun! Brilliant news! I hope you're feeling good. Take care of yourself and plenty of r&r! 

How are you today FM? Any symptoms? I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Big !

HI Baby4MJ-how are you? Four days till testing? How do you feel? Let's hope the evil hag stays away! Lots of crossed fingers your way!


Hi Twinkle-how are you? I hope you're okay? Big .

Good luck tomorrow Carole! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! 

Hi Ginger-where have you gone again? And Padbrat-how are you? I hope you're okay! I have a pink tunic on today-let's go for it! 

AFM-as I said to Skye, I am going to call the clinic and go for it. Enough procrastinating-it just isn't going to happen for me naturally, and I need to stop wasting time and take decisive action! Things are much better with OH-I sent him information about dealing with infertility (he works better if I email him something and he has time to digest it before we discuss it), and he read all of it (I just skimmed it-oops!), and seemed to have found a new level of understanding for what I'm feeling and going through. I guess I have to remember that what does not break us will only make us stronger! Thanks for all your help guys-you're the best!  

Lots and lots of  to us all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. I'm 225 scripts down with 166 to go!  





*


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> HA, I have to give you a big THANK YOU! I get perturbed with all the celebrity baby stuff too. When people ask and I say we are TTC they say, "well look at Mariah Carey, Kelly Preston and Hally Berry". I want to say *"well look at my bank account and look at theirs and I'd probably have a baby now too"*. I agree and wish they would come clean because I would love to help a woman in my position who was having problems at my age if I had a baby through fertility treatments. *I think if those of us in our little group had disposable incomes, we'd all either have are babies or be pregnant now too.* I always love hearing what you have to say because you research like crazy and tell it like it is. Thanks for being you!

Exactly - I don't begrudge them their successes, but most people don't have the same resources they do. 




lynnb said:


> AFM, I had my 2nd scan yesterday. Iri is doing great, measuring spot on for dates, that was after the sonographer spent a good few mins chasing him/her around my uterus:haha:, apparently we have a very active baby with 2 arms & 2 legs, which my dh said would come in handy.:dohh: So I've officially been discharged from the EPU :happydance:

Gorgeous scan, Lynn!!! :happydance: Wonderful news!



skye2010 said:


> Labrat :) My DH doesn't smile for photos either. I really need to beg him for an odd photo :) Isn't it funny there's so many of us having so much family problems here and just pure agitation. Bet everyone experiences these things but looking from the outside you would think all neighbours, friends etc have an angelic relationship with their DH's, sils,mils, parents, sisters brothers etc etc. Muddy truth about families :shrug:

You're absolutely right - people tend to present the best version of themselves most of the time because no one wants to air their dirty laundry in public. But in here we all feel comfortable being honest with each other so we let it all out. :blush: I try not to complain about DH too much because it's not fair to him (even though he'll never read any of this!) - no one person is always good or always bad - so I try to share some of the good AND some of the bad. But people are people (ahh, how I still love Depeche Mode!) and none of us are perfect!



Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody! Just thought I'd pop in and say :hi::hi: to everybody!
> 
> I can't believe how quickly this thread moves-congratulations on our 500th page!!! If we ever met up, we'd need a good few weeks together to get through all our news!!! Just so glad that you are all here, and such a constant source of comfort and support-I don't know what I'd do without this thread, and I really mean that!
> 
> Skye-you made me laugh when you said about getting the knife out! I SO know how that one feels!! Plus the advice re. pampering (but not hair-oh no, I'm only now starting to like mine again, now that the Gail mullet isn't so obvious!). :haha:
> ...
> ...
> ...
> AFM-as I said to Skye, I am going to call the clinic and go for it. Enough procrastinating-it just isn't going to happen for me naturally, and I need to stop wasting time and take decisive action! Things are much better with OH-I sent him information about dealing with infertility (he works better if I email him something and he has time to digest it before we discuss it), and he read all of it (I just skimmed it-oops!), and seemed to have found a new level of understanding for what I'm feeling and going through. I guess I have to remember that what does not break us will only make us stronger! Thanks for all your help guys-you're the best! :flower::flower:
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> P.S. I'm 225 scripts down with 166 to go! :happydance::happydance:

So glad your hair is looking better! That still cracks me up! :rofl: And well done on the grading. What subject is it? Any absolutely pathetic ones in the bunch? :haha:

You are so right about this thread - you all have been here for me when I'm up and here for me when I'm down - I could never make it through this without you all. :hugs:

I'm glad your DH has a better understanding of what you're feeling. It makes it a lot easier to bear when the DH isn't staring at you like you've suddenly sprouted three heads or something. :wacko: My counselor mentioned something a while back about how differently men and women are affected by the stress of infertility and even miscarriage, that a man's level of emotional distress is nowhere near as high as the woman's unless there is male factor infertility involved, that male factor is the only time a man will feel the anywhere near same level of grief and disappointment we do. I found that very interesting.

*Missy*, I think it's really important that both people agree on how much info they're willing to share with others, and I would be livid (and even feel betrayed) if my DH shared more than we'd agreed to share.... That said, though, did he have a reason for sharing with his sister? Was she being pushy and nosy and he wanted to get her off his back, or did he need to unload to someone so he turned to her? I know my DH is often reluctant to open up to me when he needs to talk about it because he's afraid I am struggling to deal with my own stuff and he doesn't want to make me feel worse by telling me he's having trouble, too... that's where counseling has been helpful for him - it gives him someone he can talk to about it without fearing he's adding to my burden. 

*FM*, I'm SO glad you're feeling better! :flower: Have a wonderful vacation! Here's hoping for good weather, no fog, gorgeous vistas, delicious food, excellent people watching, and lots of exercise walking all those hills! :thumbup:

*AFM*, today is day two of basement construction. :wacko: Hopefully not as much jackhammering today, though. :wacko: Our poor kitty is traumatized by all the noise! They initially said they'd finish today but I'll believe it when I see it - there is still a lot of work to be done down there. But that means I'll probably be on here a lot again today, since I can't do anything but sit here and supervise the work crew, making sure they don't leave cigarette butts on the ground or track mud in the house. :thumbup: 

My sister and her family arrive tomorrow - round 3 of houseguests. We love having guests, and at least it's just my sister coming when the house is torn apart - she won't care that my basement contents have been vomited into my living room and everything is covered in concrete dust. We really enjoy showing people around the city and visiting the museums and the parks and the zoo and all that other fun touristy stuff you rarely ever do in your own hometown. 

My biggest concern is that with my sister comes my gorgeous little baby niece. She turns one at the end of the month. She's my marker - I was pregnant and miscarried for the 2nd time while my sister was pregnant with her. Until we have our own LO, seeing this niece is a little bittersweet - I adore her, and she's a reminder of what we still don't have.... But it will all be fine. We'll be so busy doing fun stuff that I won't have time to be blue about it.

I hope you all have a lovely day, free of BFNs and jackhammering and b*tchy coworkers and relatives. :winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning all!

Missy - no no, I didn't take anything you or anyone said as cynical. I appreciate hearing all sides as you all know when you are in something, there is a narrow view focusing only on what you know.....BUT with the help of all of you, my scope has broadened and I know now that it is important for me to take charge of this myself and possibly cut out some tense waiting time! :) So I would never take anything on a negative slant, it is therapeutic to know I am not alone and people go through this and can understand! 

I have 5 days to test - woke up with nausea this morning and you can't even touch my boobs - i swear I yelled at Charlie to not even *look* at them as that was making them hurt! lol.. and yesterday an old friend of mine texted me that she missed me and wants to get together soon and I burst into tears...I'm getting teary just even writing it! 

If it IS a negative this month, then my hormones are running wild! My plan is that if monday AF comes, I will drink and wait it out and when it's over, I'm going to get a Brazilian wax, some champagne and have fun with the hubby!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Many hugs and hellos to everyone here! I'm wishing you silver linings in all disappointments and continued happiness.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks DWRGI! :hugs: Pee Diddy seems to be doing well, though he seems a bit overly needy. :haha: My guess is we have a jealous dog on our hands already. :wacko: :haha:

Today all seems to be well. When I don't feel her I get nervous. Today the Lord blessed me with her lovely kicks this morning. Usually she doesn't start until evening sometime. Waiting for fridays scan and hoping that will put a hault to the Dr.'s assumption that she has Ventricular Septal Defect. As common as it is, he's put me on alert with his darn correlation to Downs even though I've been told it's only a 30% chance and it would be more likely if she had another heart defect. 

All in all though, who wants their child to have any kind of heart defect? :shrug: So I'm denying the Dr.'s assumption based on the mere fact he was guessing and couldn't get a clear picture because of the way she was positioned. I REFUSE to worry about something I don't know it true, though it will be nice if the regular sonographer this friday can put that theory to rest once and for all without having to wait until July to see the Ped. Cardiologist again. :wacko: 

Anyways, I get to go for a ride today so I'm off. I look forward to leaving the confines of my own room when I have that opportunity (which isn't very often on bed rest). I'm going for a ride to the post office, church and Jackson's grave. May even stop at the cafe. Though keep in mind I'll only be getting out of the car twice. Once at the cafe and the other time at the cemetary. My husbands good at being my security guard and making sure I do the right thing. :haha: :winkwink:

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - we definitely deserve some sort of banner! Big hugs to you - hope your family's visit goes well - I know how hard it is. :hugs: Can I jump on the wagon with you too?

Dwrgi - glad your OH is being supportive - sending you PMA vibes :thumbup:

Skye - tell DH he'll have a lot of BnB girls to deal with if he doesn't give you access to the computer whn you need it - does he not understand the need for updates!? :grr:

Neversay - Big hugs grr to the :witch:

Lynnb - fab scan pics - so glad everything is ok! :happydance:

Welcome Newmarriedgal! Hoping for a short & sweet stay for you!

bblve - :hugs: for you too 

Lava - :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Hello and big :hugs: to luvmydoggies, missyt, onmymind, FM, Carole, baby4MJ, gingerbread, padbrat and all our Graduates!

Sorry to anyone I've missed!


----------



## FutureMommie

Lynnb- love the sonogram pics

MA- praying for your good news at your scan on Friday!

Missyt- I agree that that sounds like IVF to me! 

Hi to everyone else, I'm thinking that after today I won't be on for a couple of days, I shudder to think how much catching up I will have to do when I return. I'm symptom free today so I'm thnking I may be out again this cycle. I'm going to be on vacation so maybe if AF comes I will be having such a good time that I won't have long to focus on it. Anyways, I am work and will probably pop in a few more times today.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Mommy's Angel,

I just had to respond to you - first with a hug :hugs: then to let you know that I had a heart defect when I was a baby. At that time, they did not operate on children under 5 - so I waited until I was 5 with a bunch of other kids who had the same things and holes in the heart and other valve issues. Every one of us were discharged the same month, all healthy. :) 

so do not despair, they can do SO much with heart defects these days, and even more advancements in the past 31 years when I had my surgery! I know you can't stop worrying but I hope I can help ease some worries today! 

I will be praying all goes well with you!

beth


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> HA, I have to give you a big THANK YOU! I get perturbed with all the celebrity baby stuff too. When people ask and I say we are TTC they say, "well look at Mariah Carey, Kelly Preston and Hally Berry". I want to say "well look at my bank account and look at theirs and I'd probably have a baby now too". I agree and wish they would come clean because I would love to help a woman in my position who was having problems at my age if I had a baby through fertility treatments. I think if those of us in our little group had disposable incomes, we'd all either have are babies or be pregnant now too. I always love hearing what you have to say because you research like crazy and tell it like it is. Thanks for being you!
> 
> bblove, the curse of "to test or not to test". I think it gets us every time. In my case, I wish I tested a little early this month. Its a catch 22 so no fault to you.
> 
> Beth, I did the preconception appointment too and bypassed her 3 months later to go to a specialist since my 6 months of TTC were up. Like HA said, you are only helping yourself out more by putting yourself ahead of the curve and going through all the tests, etc. For me, I just had to know. We don't mean to be cynical be we've been there and we hate to see someone else go through the same thing and if we can help in anyway, we'll give you the best advice from what we've been through.

Oh this is so true!!!!!!!! It frustrates me when i hear of someone like Celien Dion that did IVF 6 times and then got her twins, i wish i could just try it once. If i had her money i would be doing IVF, and i know i would have a little one, we all would. And your right, they never tell if they used donor eggs, and that just makes people thing that it can happen, which i know it does, but rarely when your at 47 or older. Man i wish i could win the lottery, then i would help all you ladies, and we would all have our little ones!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Just a quickie because I'm back at work and OH has come back from his trip also...
> 
> Lynne...fantastic news I'm so chuffed for you
> 
> Missy and Chris....massive :hugs: I HAVE to test early so I can save a little bit of my sanity. Thankfully, my tears didn't last as long as last month and I'm in a better place again.
> 
> Lava...fab numbers :happydance:
> 
> FM...hope you're off to SF and have a fab time too
> 
> HA....wise words as ever :flower:
> 
> Dwrgi...:hugs: hun, it is such a hard and trying journey/battle but YOU will get there in the end :flower:
> 
> Skye...hope you're having a lovely time still
> 
> Nikki, ginger, butterfly, bblove and anyone else I've missed :hi: and hope you're doing ok :hugs:
> 
> AFM, still waiting on the witch, she will be arriving either today, tomorrow or Thursday! Bring in on :ninja:
> 
> XxX

I did 5 IUI's and all but one i tested the day before the blood test, i just wanted to know before i was at work listening to the message, the last one we did, i did not test, i had so many symptoms and i was sure i was pg, and then went in and bfn, it really sucked. There is no good way to get a bfn, especially when you have been going through so much for an IUI or IVF. We just all have to keep the faith, it will happen i just know it!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi!!! Here you go, poof a whole bunch of "Whatever" dust is comming your way lol, yea for the Choc Brazils!!!! Come on ladies, the Whatever wagon is rolling now, hop on and say "Whatever"!!!!


----------



## Baby4MJ

Hi, ladies -

I'm sorry but this is going to be an entirely selfish post. If you're in a good mood, you may stop reading here so that I don't bring you down.

Yesterday June 6th marked the 3-year anniversary of my dad's death, which is always so hard for me, and today I don't feel much better-almost worse, actually. I miss him with every ounce of my soul. 

Also, today is 9dpo and I'm still spotting. Temp also dropped this morning. There isn't a chance I'm pregnant, not a chance. I really thought this was going to be my month, hope against hope I truly did. I did everything I could this cycle, pulled out all the stops (soft cups, preseed) and BD'd more this one month than I think I have since DH and I first got married. I'm in the 4th and final month of my fertility acupuncture protocol, and I just don't know where to go or what to do next. The thought of starting the fertility treatment meds again terrifies me...remembering how physically and emotionally terrible the drugs made me feel, and all the RE appointments week after week and month after month with no success. Failed with the drugs, failed IUI, failed on my own, now what? IVF? The cost of IVF is staggering and like Dwrgi, I can't get my head wrapped around launching myself into that. It terrifies me. Also, DH and I thought we could earmark some money from the sale of our house for IVF, but my realtor just flaked on us as of Friday, so we have to postpone putting the house up for sale and begin all over again with a new realtor. 

I feel desperate about running out of time. I looked in the mirror this morning and told myself (out loud, mind you) that I will never ever have a baby of my own. I tried to tell myself I'm OK with that, but I'm really not. I'm just not. I can see it in my DH's eyes, too, how much he wants this, and it is killing me that I can't manage to do this. Why can't I do this? Why won't my body cooperate? What is _wrong _with me?!? Is this really it for me? Childless and stuck in a horrible low-paying soul-crushing dead-end job for the rest of my life?...is this really *it*? I was hoping I had a greater purpose than this. I'm so very sad. This week is always hard for me, but I was hoping for that silver lining at the end of the week. Instead, the week's end will bring me AF and another BFN. I'm so sorry to whine on and on, Debbie Downer style, but I feel like I have no one else who truly understands what this is like, month after month, the way you all do. I haven't felt this low in awhile. I just feel so sad and a failure.

Thanks for listening (reading). xox


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Hi, ladies -
> 
> I'm sorry but this is going to be an entirely selfish post. If you're in a good mood, you may stop reading here so that I don't bring you down.
> 
> Yesterday June 6th marked the 3-year anniversary of my dad's death, which is always so hard for me, and today I don't feel much better-almost worse, actually. I miss him with every ounce of my soul.
> 
> Also, today is 9dpo and I'm still spotting. Temp also dropped this morning. There isn't a chance I'm pregnant, not a chance. I really thought this was going to be my month, hope against hope I truly did. I did everything I could this cycle, pulled out all the stops (soft cups, preseed) and BD'd more this one month than I think I have since DH and I first got married. I'm in the 4th and final month of my fertility acupuncture protocol, and I just don't know where to go or what to do next. The thought of starting the fertility treatment meds again terrifies me...remembering how physically and emotionally terrible the drugs made me feel, and all the RE appointments week after week and month after month with no success. Failed with the drugs, failed IUI, failed on my own, now what? IVF? The cost of IVF is staggering and like Dwrgi, I can't get my head wrapped around launching myself into that. It terrifies me. Also, DH and I thought we could earmark some money from the sale of our house for IVF, but my realtor just flaked on us as of Friday, so we have to postpone putting the house up for sale and begin all over again with a new realtor.
> 
> I feel desperate about running out of time. I looked in the mirror this morning and told myself (out loud, mind you) that I will never ever have a baby of my own. I tried to tell myself I'm OK with that, but I'm really not. I'm just not. I can see it in my DH's eyes, too, how much he wants this, and it is killing me that I can't manage to do this. Why can't I do this? Why won't my body cooperate? What is _wrong _with me?!? Is this really it for me? Childless and stuck in a horrible low-paying soul-crushing dead-end job for the rest of my life?...is this really *it*? I was hoping I had a greater purpose than this. I'm so very sad. This week is always hard for me, but I was hoping for that silver lining at the end of the week. Instead, the week's end will bring me AF and another BFN. I'm so sorry to whine on and on, Debbie Downer style, but I feel like I have no one else who truly understands what this is like, month after month, the way you all do. I haven't felt this low in awhile. I just feel so sad and a failure.
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading). xox

Oh sweetheart :hugs: i am so sorry!!!!! You do have a greater purpose, it just has not been shown to you. There are times that i could have wrote this myself, but i just try and think of all the wonderful things i do have. I know how hard it is to do all the meds, and all the freaking appts, and the poking and prodding, but what about this, what if you went to a different RE, sometimes like the one i was at, they go through the motions but never really pay attention. Maybe you need a fresh pair of eyes to see you!! Please dont give up hope honey, and never ever apoligize for being down, you are not a failure, and we are all here to support and love you.


----------



## twinkle1975

Baby4MJ said:


> Hi, ladies -
> 
> I'm sorry but this is going to be an entirely selfish post. If you're in a good mood, you may stop reading here so that I don't bring you down.
> 
> Yesterday June 6th marked the 3-year anniversary of my dad's death, which is always so hard for me, and today I don't feel much better-almost worse, actually. I miss him with every ounce of my soul.
> 
> Also, today is 9dpo and I'm still spotting. Temp also dropped this morning. There isn't a chance I'm pregnant, not a chance. I really thought this was going to be my month, hope against hope I truly did. I did everything I could this cycle, pulled out all the stops (soft cups, preseed) and BD'd more this one month than I think I have since DH and I first got married. I'm in the 4th and final month of my fertility acupuncture protocol, and I just don't know where to go or what to do next. The thought of starting the fertility treatment meds again terrifies me...remembering how physically and emotionally terrible the drugs made me feel, and all the RE appointments week after week and month after month with no success. Failed with the drugs, failed IUI, failed on my own, now what? IVF? The cost of IVF is staggering and like Dwrgi, I can't get my head wrapped around launching myself into that. It terrifies me. Also, DH and I thought we could earmark some money from the sale of our house for IVF, but my realtor just flaked on us as of Friday, so we have to postpone putting the house up for sale and begin all over again with a new realtor.
> 
> I feel desperate about running out of time. I looked in the mirror this morning and told myself (out loud, mind you) that I will never ever have a baby of my own. I tried to tell myself I'm OK with that, but I'm really not. I'm just not. I can see it in my DH's eyes, too, how much he wants this, and it is killing me that I can't manage to do this. Why can't I do this? Why won't my body cooperate? What is _wrong _with me?!? Is this really it for me? Childless and stuck in a horrible low-paying soul-crushing dead-end job for the rest of my life?...is this really *it*? I was hoping I had a greater purpose than this. I'm so very sad. This week is always hard for me, but I was hoping for that silver lining at the end of the week. Instead, the week's end will bring me AF and another BFN. I'm so sorry to whine on and on, Debbie Downer style, but I feel like I have no one else who truly understands what this is like, month after month, the way you all do. I haven't felt this low in awhile. I just feel so sad and a failure.
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading). xox

Don't apologise - we've all felt like this at some point or another. I'm sorry you're feeling so sad :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Baby4MJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies -
> 
> I'm sorry but this is going to be an entirely selfish post. If you're in a good mood, you may stop reading here so that I don't bring you down.
> 
> Yesterday June 6th marked the 3-year anniversary of my dad's death, which is always so hard for me, and today I don't feel much better-almost worse, actually. I miss him with every ounce of my soul.
> 
> Also, today is 9dpo and I'm still spotting. Temp also dropped this morning. There isn't a chance I'm pregnant, not a chance. I really thought this was going to be my month, hope against hope I truly did. I did everything I could this cycle, pulled out all the stops (soft cups, preseed) and BD'd more this one month than I think I have since DH and I first got married. I'm in the 4th and final month of my fertility acupuncture protocol, and I just don't know where to go or what to do next. The thought of starting the fertility treatment meds again terrifies me...remembering how physically and emotionally terrible the drugs made me feel, and all the RE appointments week after week and month after month with no success. Failed with the drugs, failed IUI, failed on my own, now what? IVF? The cost of IVF is staggering and like Dwrgi, I can't get my head wrapped around launching myself into that. It terrifies me. Also, DH and I thought we could earmark some money from the sale of our house for IVF, but my realtor just flaked on us as of Friday, so we have to postpone putting the house up for sale and begin all over again with a new realtor.
> 
> I feel desperate about running out of time. I looked in the mirror this morning and told myself (out loud, mind you) that I will never ever have a baby of my own. I tried to tell myself I'm OK with that, but I'm really not. I'm just not. I can see it in my DH's eyes, too, how much he wants this, and it is killing me that I can't manage to do this. Why can't I do this? Why won't my body cooperate? What is _wrong _with me?!? Is this really it for me? Childless and stuck in a horrible low-paying soul-crushing dead-end job for the rest of my life?...is this really *it*? I was hoping I had a greater purpose than this. I'm so very sad. This week is always hard for me, but I was hoping for that silver lining at the end of the week. Instead, the week's end will bring me AF and another BFN. I'm so sorry to whine on and on, Debbie Downer style, but I feel like I have no one else who truly understands what this is like, month after month, the way you all do. I haven't felt this low in awhile. I just feel so sad and a failure.
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading). xox
> 
> Don't apologise - we've all felt like this at some point or another. I'm sorry you're feeling so sad :hugs:Click to expand...

Dear Baby4MJ-reading your post made me feel so emapthetic as this is exactly how I have felt for so long now-What am I for? What is the purpose of me, when it was always about being a mother and having a family? This situation really makes you reevaluate your life and think about what you want and what is important. 

I think that Onmymind is so right-we have so much going for us and the most important thing is that we will achieve our dream. It may not be as easy for us as it is for some people (grrrrrrrr), but with perserverance, hope, doing the right things and perhaps a bit of scientific help to aid us, WE WILL GET THERE! 

I know that it must be awful to consider the anniversary of your beloved father's death-there is a saying, 'it never rains but it pours.' Sometimes I just think that all this is just so unfair, but somehow or other we find the will to pick ourselves up and carry on as what we want is truly so important to us. That is worth holding on to. You will do whatever it takes to get your baby, and that is a natural instinct, even if the thought of these treatments aren't always attractive. 

Don't give up hope, hun, be good to yourself, allow yourself time to grieve, but know that tomorrow is another day and you will find the strength to fight it.

I'm sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way and know that everybody else on here will be doing the same. You are not alone.

Take it easy-lots and lots of love.
Axxxxxxx
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Spelling-I do know how to spell EMPATHETIC! These blinking scripts are making my head spin.xxx


----------



## bblve

Hello Ladies! - 

Baby4MJ - I'm SO sorry you're feeling so despaired but OMM is right. You must not give up - DO NOT give in, you are a beautiful person who is blessed with soooo much. Think of all the wonderful blessings in your life. You WILL have your LO. I don't know when or how but you will - you don't want to hear this I'm sure but it really is true that things happen for a reason one day very soon you will look back on this time in your life and it will all make sense. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA - My goodness! You ARE the hotess with the mostest! Wow, I hope you enjoy the visit and hopefully it won't be too tough on you.

LynnB - What beautiful images! My eyes teared with happiness for you.:hugs: 

Ladies - I'm sorry to make this one short but have to get back to work just wanted to pop in briefly to catch up a little. I will be back a bit later on. I hope everyone is doing good. Ciao for now!


----------



## Neversaynever

Baby4mj...massive :hugs:

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at a particularly difficult time of the year too. 

I just want to give you some hope...spotting and temp dip COULD be implantation, it's the right time in your cycle so please don't give up now. I know how hard the last stretch of TWW is, it always seems never-ending and our positivity goes down the pan

Big hugs and we are all here for you :flower:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Oooo heaven ladies... I have done so much reading and I hope I can remember all I wanted to say...

MA... Lets get you passed that 22 weeks so you can relax... if prayers and wishes could make reality then we are all certain that Jackson is looking after his Sister and Amelia will be still with you at 39 weeks and not have come early.

Carol... fantastic news on the 12 eggies... so good that you went and got all assertive with your Doc!

Missy... oooo heavens huni... just so sorry chick (hugs)

Baby, Dwg, Oven and everyone else that the bloomin witch has got I have one thing to say to Flo.... BUGGER OFF!!!! Lets see if that works lol!

Lynn what amazing scan piccys chick... iri looks amazing! And an active baby as well that is so good! Well done you!

FM pleased you are feeling better... relax and have a lovely vacation and then hopefully a lovely BFP to come back to!

Good levels Lava! All looking good! xx

Skye chick, how are you? When is your scan huni?

HA you sound like you are having loads of fun messing around with your house.... NOT! Hope it all goes smoothly!

hey Bby!

Welcome Newlymarried!

Twinkle ... hello ... stop hiding babes.. we miss ya!

AFM... well I went for my scan... spotting had come back on Sunday, but gone by the time I was scanned... so was expecting the worst as I waiting in the EPU. Couldn't even open my eyes to see the scan screen cos I was that convinced it was all over... and then the sonographer said ... there's your baby Mrs Hall...!!!!!!

and there it was... a lil blob with a flickering HB, all looking perfect!

Sonographer said she thought the bleeding could have been implantation and she has put me back a few days, but I don't care. 

My Cons sent my orginal results from my bloods 13 days ago and they were...

thyroid... bad... tooo high so have reduced my meds. T4 35 (normal range 9-24) and T3 14 (normal range 3.5-6.5)....

and then she says..

"reassuringly your progesterone level was 81 and your Beta hCG was 3940"

I like the "reassuringly" bit lol

so those were my levels 13 days ago and I am 6w 4 now... so must have been 4.5 weeks ish then. Next scan is the 16th June.

I am also craving jam doughnuts and am off all things savoury.... old wives tales say that this means that all your pink vibes could be working.... *closes eyes and begs God!!!! LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies :hi: I'm not sure if I have posted on this thread before so please forgive me as I have been lurking for a while :blush:

Sending loads of :hugs: to anyone needing one but especially Baby4mj :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Baby4mj- you have your moment whenever you need to you aren't being selfish, that is what we are here to do for each other, listen and encourage

Padrat:happydance::happydance::happydance: Glad you had a great scan!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies :hi: I'm not sure if I have posted on this thread before so please forgive me as I have been lurking for a while :blush:
> 
> Sending loads of :hugs: to anyone needing one but especially Baby4mj :hugs:

you should join in more often We ROCK here! LOL :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey Baby4MJ, just wanted to send you :hugs: :hugs:

It is weird but up until recently I had put the idea of having a baby right at the back of my mind and hidden it there just because I thought it would never happen. So now that I am actually trying the thought of it not happening is not something that I want to entertain. But I guess we just all have to believe that it will and that we have some kind of purpose out there. I too wondered if this was it, if I would just keep going with my life as it was and if so what was the point in that? But I guess there is a plan and it will be revealed to us eventually, albeit the journey might be tough. Yes today will be a really tough day for you but I'm sure your dad will be looking out for you up there and hoping that you won't be too down for long. 
Really hoping that things will work out for you and you get that BFP, whenever that might happen :hugs:

:dust: 

padbrat - good to hear the scan went well

Hello Macwooly, thought you were on this thread but I think I was thinking of another one :wave:


----------



## Macwooly

How do I get the think pink for Padbrat banner? I would love to show my support as I have been keeping Padbrat in my prayers.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, I would like to point something out, so many of you have written that you dont know what your reason for being here is, if you can have a baby then what are you doing here. Did any of you ever think that right now your purpose here is to help women just like us? So many times you pick each other up and hug each other and that is how we all keep carrying on. Without the love and support that YOU ladies provide each and every day, a lot of us would have thrown in the towel on TTC and would have missed out on our dream. I just thought i would let you all know, you do have a purpose your all my friends!!!! And without all of you I would have lost my head a long time ago!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies :hi: I'm not sure if I have posted on this thread before so please forgive me as I have been lurking for a while :blush:
> 
> Sending loads of :hugs: to anyone needing one but especially Baby4mj :hugs:

Welcome honey!!! good to see you over here!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Macwooly said:


> How do I get the think pink for Padbrat banner? I would love to show my support as I have been keeping Padbrat in my prayers.

Go to page 490 of this thread & there's a post with the instructions xx


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls! I hope everyone had a great weekend.

I just wanted to pop in and say I'm going into lurking for awhile. I've noticed not wanting to write much lately and realized it's not because I don't want to keep updated with you all but that my mind set just isn't in the right place and hasn't been for awhile now. I think I'm a little burnt out and just need a break from the daily thoughts of babies. I know I need to really get back on track for IVF in august so I just want to really focus on other things in the mean time.

I will definatley be looking in to keep updated on skye, padbrat, lynn & lava during their new pregnancies & still sending lots of sticky dust for those precious little beans!!

And the rest I will be sending all the baby dust in the world hoping that when I come back there will be loads of new beans!!!

Love to all you lovely ladies & baby4mj don't ever feel bad for a selfish post..we all need it from time to time.


----------



## lynnb

Ladies

Just a short one today as really busy at work

Deb - Wonderful news about your scan, hope old wives tale is right. Can't wait until the 16th to hear more good news from you:happydance:

MA - Wishing & hoping that fridays scan show no sign of a Ventricular Septal Defect :hugs:

Baby4MJ - I have no idea what to say so just going to send you loads of :hugs:

Dwrgi - So glad you made a decision, good luck hun:flower:

Skye - Take it easy & have plenty of rest:flower: 

Newmarriedgal - Fx'd for BFP this month:flower:

Ginger - Lurk away for as long as you need hun, we'll be here when & if you need us:hugs:

Macwooly - :hi: & welcome

Carole, Lava, Missy, Never, HA, Twinkle, Bblve, Luv, Chris, FM, Butterfly & anyone else I've missed, sending you all :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks McWoolley for adding the banner!

Take as much time away as you need Ginger, we will all be here for you when you get back x

Just a lil update ladies..

Had a big red bleed this morning, no pain as yet. Am back for another scan tomorrow.... this is not looking good..


----------



## Macwooly

So sorry to hear about your bleed Padbrat :hugs: Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Padbrat, I am praying furiously for you and your little pink bean. 

Also, Ginger .... I will miss you but please lurk away and take as much of a break as you need. 

FM,
Have a wonderful time in San Fransisco. Hope you'll have some exciting news to share when you get back.

Skye,
You are in my favorite city! So jealous! :) Have a wonderful time and hope the trip back is ok.

HA,
Good luck with your third round of company and that basement!

Good to meet you McWooley and newmarried gal!

Chris,
That was a very kind and wise message that you posted yesterday about our purpose here. Well said and so sweet! You will have your baby to hold soon and we all will.

Butterfly,
Love your pic.

Baby4MJ,
Big hugs to you! I really wish I could give you a big hug in person! I know what you are going through - each of us experience this journey differently but I can relate to the feeling of despondency and desperation and wanting to jump off the rollercoaster ride. You've got us though so please don't give up!

MA,
I will be thinking of you on Friday and saying lots of prayers.

Great scan, Lynn!

Carole,
When is your egg retrieval again! Way to go with all those juicy eggs!

Dwgri,
Sounds like you've been doing lots of soul searching. I know that you will make the right decision for you. We will be here to support you the entire way! 

Hugs to Never, Twinkle, bblve, Missy, Luv, and anyone that I may have missed!!!

Today is my 1st Wedding Anniversary and DH & I are going to the same restaurant that we went to with family and friends after our blessing service last year. I can't believe how time flies, but some days & weeks (especially during TTC or waiting for blood test results) can seem to drag on. I truly don't know what I would have done without you girls. Love you!


----------



## lynnb

Lava - Happy 1st Anniversary. Hope you have a nice meal & great night with DH:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Hi girls! I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say I'm going into lurking for awhile. I've noticed not wanting to write much lately and realized it's not because I don't want to keep updated with you all but that my mind set just isn't in the right place and hasn't been for awhile now. I think I'm a little burnt out and just need a break from the daily thoughts of babies. I know I need to really get back on track for IVF in august so I just want to really focus on other things in the mean time.
> 
> I will definatley be looking in to keep updated on skye, padbrat, lynn & lava during their new pregnancies & still sending lots of sticky dust for those precious little beans!!
> 
> And the rest I will be sending all the baby dust in the world hoping that when I come back there will be loads of new beans!!!
> 
> Love to all you lovely ladies & baby4mj don't ever feel bad for a selfish post..we all need it from time to time.

:hugs: Honey you take all the time you need, i totaly understand needing to step back for a while, we will be here waiting with open arms when you come back!!


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Thanks McWoolley for adding the banner!
> 
> Take as much time away as you need Ginger, we will all be here for you when you get back x
> 
> Just a lil update ladies..
> 
> Had a big red bleed this morning, no pain as yet. Am back for another scan tomorrow.... this is not looking good..

:hugs: Big hugs and prayers that all is well with your little one!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava, congrats on your first anniversay :)

Padbrat honey :hugs: and I'm hoping that your little bean is going to stop making you so worried and you have a good scan tomorrow

Ginger, hugs and take care and all the time you need. We will still be here :flower:

Macwooly :hi:

:hi: to everyone,

AFM, said good morning to the witch and had a bit of an emotional evening last night so I'll probably be just reading and popping in for quick bits an staying in my journal for my sanity for the time being

Love, hugs and :dust: to everyone

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Lava, congrats on your first anniversay :)
> 
> Padbrat honey :hugs: and I'm hoping that your little bean is going to stop making you so worried and you have a good scan tomorrow
> 
> Ginger, hugs and take care and all the time you need. We will still be here :flower:
> 
> Macwooly :hi:
> 
> :hi: to everyone,
> 
> AFM, said good morning to the witch and had a bit of an emotional evening last night so I'll probably be just reading and popping in for quick bits an staying in my journal for my sanity for the time being
> 
> Love, hugs and :dust: to everyone
> 
> XxX

Big :hugs: to you i am so sorry the :witch: showed!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Just a quickie, although I'm sending love and hugs to you all!

Padbrat, please try not to worry-I know it must be hard. I'm thinking of you and sending you THE most enormous hug and best wishes that all will be well with you and your little pink bean, and that the scan goes well tomorrow! Why do we always have to wait-why can't we be scanned NOW????! :flower::flower: 

Ginger-I understand completely. We will miss you! Remember that I too am due to start IVF in August so we can be IVF buddies together! When you're ready, you know where we are! Enjoy your time away, and loads of love.:hugs:

Lava-happy anniversary hun! What a marvellous way to celebrate it too, with your new PG!! Have a lovely evening! :cake:

Lynn-thanks for your flower! I need it, with THE most painful of period pain this evening. God, I DESPISE the witch. Hope you're okay? xx :flower:

Never-thinking of you. I too have been emotional last few days-just all so unfair, isn't it?? We will get through it I promise you. Lots of love and hugs to you! :hugs:

And big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the marvellous ladies on here.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. I have just proved to myself that I don't do quickies. Ooooo-er Missus.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dwrgi

Well, I'm back. Just have a question and wonder whether anyone can shed some light. It's also quite yucky.

My period (grr) started today, and, as I have switched to pads (effort to improve cm-yuk), I noticed tonight, that my vaginal area is really sore, and also I have really bad period pain (as usual), but the thing that's got me, and I've never seen before, is that I passed a really thick mucousy clump of congealed dark red blood, like one huge enormous clot. It was about an inch thick. Is this normal?? I have passed small clumps before but nothing like this. 

Answers on a postcard please! If I have offended anyone, I'm sorry.:blush::blush:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CheshirePanda

Ok, sorry to be graphic, but was it like raw liver...kind of wibbly like hard-set jelly? I had this once years ago...i have no idea what it is but if this sounds like the same thing you're not the only one. I wasn't trying to conceive at the time (indeeed I suspect i was on the pill at the time if i remember rightly).


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Dwrgi....

Just wanted to pop in and say that it should be normal - i normally pass big clots - from the sizes ranging between an orange and a grapefruit...always congealed and clumpy. What I find that helps is tons of water - it thins out the big clots as sometimes when you are dehydrated it gets more clumpy.

hang in there and sorry it came today

b


----------



## labrat44

Padbrat, I'm praying for you! and fx!


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi, it's normal! I had the same last cycle, mega heavy, mega painful and crampy, emotionally shot and passed what looked like a piece of raw liver. I researched it, rang Nhs direct and got in a right panic. Went to the GP and he said it was just the blood clotting and it is perfectly fine :)

I was scared sh*less :dohh:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi:

I have had that happen, its just a bigger clump of your lining that is comming out, i use pads all the time, for some reason tampons really bug me, so i guess i notice it more. And you need more fluids, the more water you drink the less clumps lol.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you everybody.... so glad it's 'normal'! It had me going for a while. More fluids for me, then! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

If anybody else has had this situation, I found this question and answer on netdoctor.com. Frank blood indeed! x

Q: I am currently on my period and this morning I had a lump of jelly-like blood of considerable size (about two inches long by about half an inch wide) excrete itself with a lot of blood. 

A: As far as the clots go, the size of these really depends on the rate of blood loss from the lining of the uterus, which is shed during a period and is the cause of the bleeding.

If the blood loss is very slow, the blood that appears is often dark and scanty with few obvious clots.

If there is a sudden significant blood loss, then either frank blood appears in liquid form, or blood collects in pockets before it appears and then comes out as a clot of blood.

These can look like black or dark jelly-like clots, that are shiny, or more granular brownish clots that can look like bits of liver or tissue.

These have a lot of fibrin (a substance that aids in blood clotting) in them.

In your case it sounds as if you are not losing blood at a consistent rate during the period.

When it is slow, you are hardly seeing anything, and then there is a more rapid loss and these clots appear.

If you are lying down quietly the blood clots sometimes may pool in the vagina and clot there, and when they do appear can be quite large.

I don't think you really need to worry about the occasional large clot. What would cause concern would be if you passed constant frequent large clots so that your total blood loss was more than usual.

If this should happen, it would be best to see your GP about it. However this change in your periods may settle down again without anything needing to be done.


----------



## onmymind17

Whoo hoo, look i got my pic up lol, now you know what me and my wonderful dh look like :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Yay! Love the picture, Chris! Adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## bblve

onmymind17 said:


> Whoo hoo, look i got my pic up lol, now you know what me and my wonderful dh look like :happydance:

Beautiful!! - what a great picture! You two look so lovely.:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Thanks so much ladies!!! Pretty good for a 43 year old lol, well actually in this pic i was 40!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Nice to see you at last OMM!! You look very happy together!
xx


----------



## missyt

Chris, I love your pic! Too cute!

Padbrat, I'm praying for you! Lots of hugs!

HA, about DH telling his sis, she is very nosey and pushy and I think she dragged it out of him. I think he feels really guilty about it so he won't really talk about it. He just looks embarrassed when I bring it up. We had a doozy of a fight over it along with the fact that I got my BFN results that day and AF arrived the next day. I know what you mean about seeing your neice as bittersweet. I have a 4 month old neice and I've felt that way around her. I wanted to take her home with me so bad last time I saw her. Those feelings are normal.

Never, I'm sorry AF arrived. AF arrived for me yesterday.

Ginger, remember we are always here for you. I understand you needing some time to get your head around things.

Dwrgi, I'm right there with you with my feelings toward IVF. There is so much to think about and so much to weigh in on.

Lynnb, great news about your scan.

FM, we're going to miss you while you are on your vacation. Have a wonderful time! You deserve it, girl!

Carol, how are you feeling? So fx'd for you this round.

MJ, I had to save you for last because I know I was going to write a lot when I saw your post. What you are feeling now, I'm feeling too. I had a really bad Monday when I got my BFN results and have been extremely negative. I wonder what my purpose is as well. It so hard. This is by far the hardest thing I've ever been through and the most emotional. I wish I could do something to make you feel better because I understand the hopelessness you feel. Just please know that you are not alone and there is someone who feels exactly the same way you do right now. I wish I could give you a big hug right now, cry with you, and then have some drinks.

AFM, AF showed yesterday. I also spend the afternoon in the ER. I thought it was hyperstimulation. I've had this unbearable pain in my right rib. At first they thought it was my gall bladder but they ran all the tests and it came up clean. They think I have a chest wall injury but I don't know what I did to myself. The only thing I can think of is that DH and I were on the motorcycle for 6 hours total on Sunday and I was taking the bumps pretty bad. I was almost in tears by the time I got home.


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning Everybody!

Just thought I'd pop in to say that I have scheduled my IVF/ICSI treatment for August!!! AAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH! They offered a counsellor to help me 'get my head around it'-I think that may be a good idea as I can't procrastinate like this for ever. 

Dear MissyT-so sorry that the evil vile hag arrived yesterday. For me too. Pants. I'm sorry that you had to go to A&E yesterday-it sounds as if you were in terrible pain. I really hope you feel better today-it must be connected to your Sunday ride, especially as you felt so awful when you gothome. Rest up hun, and be kind to yourself. Lots and lots of R&R!! An order! :flower::flower:

And :hi::hi::hi: to everybody!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynnb

Dwrgi said:


> Morning Everybody!
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in to say that I have scheduled my IVF/ICSI treatment for August!!! AAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH! They offered a counsellor to help me 'get my head around it'-I think that may be a good idea as I can't procrastinate like this for ever.
> 
> Dear MissyT-so sorry that the evil vile hag arrived yesterday. For me too. Pants. I'm sorry that you had to go to A&E yesterday-it sounds as if you were in terrible pain. I really hope you feel better today-it must be connected to your Sunday ride, especially as you felt so awful when you gothome. Rest up hun, and be kind to yourself. Lots and lots of R&R!! An order! :flower::flower:
> 
> And :hi::hi::hi: to everybody!!!
> P
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's great news, roll on August :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi - good luck for August :dust:


----------



## lavalux

Dwgri,
Awesome news about IVF in August. Our clinic requires seeing a counselor before IVF and I think it's such a good idea b/c they have probably heard it all and are specially trained to help you work out any concerns you have.

Missy,
Sorry to hear about AF and your pain near your rib! I really hope you are feeling better soon! Hope you can get some much needed rest this weekend. Come on Friday! 

Any word from Padbrat?


----------



## padbrat

Ladies, I am sorry, but you will need to take down your banners. 

My babys heart had stopped beating.

I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.

My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.

I am in for surgery tomorrow.

Lava, Skye, MA, HA, Missy, FM, Oven, Never, Ginger, Twinkle, Lynn, Butterfly, carole and all you other lovely ladies thank you for your never ending support. Your courage is inspirational and I wish I had more of it myself, but I cannot and will not make my Husband change his mind over this. He is not a quitter and neither am I, so I know when he holds me tight and says this is enough and no more he means it for the best for both of us.

May you all catch the luck I never had xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Padbrat, I'm so sorry I wish I could come & give you a big cuddle. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Padbrat, I don't know what to say, I am sitting here in tears. I so wish that could have been a pink one for you. It must be so heartbreaking for both of you and whether this is a break or you are done I wish you lots of :hugs: and hope that you both manage to get through it.


----------



## Macwooly

Padbrat - so sorry :hugs: Really don't know what else to say :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Ladies, I am sorry, but you will need to take down your banners.
> 
> My babys heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Lava, Skye, MA, HA, Missy, FM, Oven, Never, Ginger, Twinkle, Lynn, Butterfly, carole and all you other lovely ladies thank you for your never ending support. Your courage is inspirational and I wish I had more of it myself, but I cannot and will not make my Husband change his mind over this. He is not a quitter and neither am I, so I know when he holds me tight and says this is enough and no more he means it for the best for both of us.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xx

Oh Pad-I am soooooo very very sorry! I am upset just reading your post-I can't imagine how you are feeling. We are here for you whenever you need us.

Stay safe and all my love-life is so very unfair.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Butterfly, we are done. We can't take anymore of it. I had always been told I couldn't have kids cos of my genetics... and then the first time I fell pregnant it was like a miracle... a whole new world had suddenly shown itself to us...

We did come so close to stepping through that door to that new world, but someone or something stopped us from going through everytime. No matter how much we wished, prayed, hoped, dreamed he wasn't listening.... or maybe he was and he just ignored us. Who knows, but that door is now shut for us and the light has been turned off.

I hope your wishes or prayers are answered x


----------



## lynnb

padbrat said:


> Ladies, I am sorry, but you will need to take down your banners.
> 
> My babys heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Lava, Skye, MA, HA, Missy, FM, Oven, Never, Ginger, Twinkle, Lynn, Butterfly, carole and all you other lovely ladies thank you for your never ending support. Your courage is inspirational and I wish I had more of it myself, but I cannot and will not make my Husband change his mind over this. He is not a quitter and neither am I, so I know when he holds me tight and says this is enough and no more he means it for the best for both of us.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xx

Oh Deb, that's the worse news. I hope you & DH find peace in each other & with your decision. You'll always be in my thoughts.

:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

I don't think I will ever have peace with the decision Lynn... but I can't change things, I wish I could and I really tried too.... but this is something beyond me. I know you mean your words kindly and I thank you for them x

I feel there can never be peace with this situation... just a lessening of the pain that never leaves you.

I have a lovely Husband and that is more than some have... and less then others. 

I can have no children and that is my cross to bear.


----------



## skye2010

Debs, i just logged in to see your posts. i am lost for words. I can't tell you how sad I am for you and your DH. 6 angels is so sad, must be so painful. I really hope you two can heal in time and find a way to move on. I also wish to God that he would bless you with a little one, one day. This life has it's own magical mysterious ways. Somehow I find it hard to believe that this is it for you cause you have wanted this baby so much and was prepared to bare so much. I am sending you many many hugs...

Sweety if you happen to change your mind by any chance and decide to go for further treatment (IVF+ DNA screening) pls give me a line. I would be more than happy if there is any experience I can share. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Many many hugs, tears and kisses....


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Morning Everybody!
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in to say that I have scheduled my IVF/ICSI treatment for August!!! AAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH! They offered a counsellor to help me 'get my head around it'-I think that may be a good idea as I can't procrastinate like this for ever.
> 
> Dear MissyT-so sorry that the evil vile hag arrived yesterday. For me too. Pants. I'm sorry that you had to go to A&E yesterday-it sounds as if you were in terrible pain. I really hope you feel better today-it must be connected to your Sunday ride, especially as you felt so awful when you gothome. Rest up hun, and be kind to yourself. Lots and lots of R&R!! An order! :flower::flower:
> 
> And :hi::hi::hi: to everybody!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yea thats great news!!!! Just think this is the first step to you having your little one, and when you go through the IVF, each shot is a little piece to making your perfect baby!!


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Ladies, I am sorry, but you will need to take down your banners.
> 
> My babys heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Lava, Skye, MA, HA, Missy, FM, Oven, Never, Ginger, Twinkle, Lynn, Butterfly, carole and all you other lovely ladies thank you for your never ending support. Your courage is inspirational and I wish I had more of it myself, but I cannot and will not make my Husband change his mind over this. He is not a quitter and neither am I, so I know when he holds me tight and says this is enough and no more he means it for the best for both of us.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xx

Oh sweetheart, i am so very sorry!:hugs: I know your pain, all i can do is send you love and prayers for you and your DH.


----------



## TiggerToo

padbrat said:


> I don't think I will ever have peace with the decision Lynn... but I can't change things, I wish I could and I really tried too.... but this is something beyond me. I know you mean your words kindly and I thank you for them x
> 
> I feel there can never be peace with this situation... just a lessening of the pain that never leaves you.
> 
> I have a lovely Husband and that is more than some have... and less then others.
> 
> I can have no children and that is my cross to bear.

I haven't been here long, and therefore can't say I know you, but I'm so sorry.

Wishing your and your DH much love through this time. Sending hugs and caring because that's all I can do.


----------



## TiggerToo

Baby4MJ said:


> Hi, ladies -
> 
> I'm sorry but this is going to be an entirely selfish post. If you're in a good mood, you may stop reading here so that I don't bring you down.
> 
> Yesterday June 6th marked the 3-year anniversary of my dad's death, which is always so hard for me, and today I don't feel much better-almost worse, actually. I miss him with every ounce of my soul.
> 
> Also, today is 9dpo and I'm still spotting. Temp also dropped this morning. There isn't a chance I'm pregnant, not a chance. I really thought this was going to be my month, hope against hope I truly did. I did everything I could this cycle, pulled out all the stops (soft cups, preseed) and BD'd more this one month than I think I have since DH and I first got married. I'm in the 4th and final month of my fertility acupuncture protocol, and I just don't know where to go or what to do next. The thought of starting the fertility treatment meds again terrifies me...remembering how physically and emotionally terrible the drugs made me feel, and all the RE appointments week after week and month after month with no success. Failed with the drugs, failed IUI, failed on my own, now what? IVF? The cost of IVF is staggering and like Dwrgi, I can't get my head wrapped around launching myself into that. It terrifies me. Also, DH and I thought we could earmark some money from the sale of our house for IVF, but my realtor just flaked on us as of Friday, so we have to postpone putting the house up for sale and begin all over again with a new realtor.
> 
> I feel desperate about running out of time. I looked in the mirror this morning and told myself (out loud, mind you) that I will never ever have a baby of my own. I tried to tell myself I'm OK with that, but I'm really not. I'm just not. I can see it in my DH's eyes, too, how much he wants this, and it is killing me that I can't manage to do this. Why can't I do this? Why won't my body cooperate? What is _wrong _with me?!? Is this really it for me? Childless and stuck in a horrible low-paying soul-crushing dead-end job for the rest of my life?...is this really *it*? I was hoping I had a greater purpose than this. I'm so very sad. This week is always hard for me, but I was hoping for that silver lining at the end of the week. Instead, the week's end will bring me AF and another BFN. I'm so sorry to whine on and on, Debbie Downer style, but I feel like I have no one else who truly understands what this is like, month after month, the way you all do. I haven't felt this low in awhile. I just feel so sad and a failure.
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading). xox

We hear you.

My own Daddy passed away in April 2005 and I'm always useless two days out of the year: April 20 and May 23 (he was buried in Arlington and so we had to wait our turn - it was like living it twice). I thought about him a lot this year and how much he loved children. I know how you feel.

I'm due for AF too, I think - I got some cramps yesterday and am having a few more today. So I'll be with you, it looks like.

I'm so sorry you're so down. You're not a failure. YOU ARE NEVER A FAILURE, no matter what happens. And you're not whining. You want support, you want a friend to hear you. That's not whining.

You're okay, you hear me? No matter what, you're okay. We're all okay and it's okay to feel crappy and it's normal.


----------



## babetteq

I just joined this group this morning.

I just want to say that the news of your loss is heartbreaking, even for me, someone who doesn't know you. My heart goes out to you.:cry:


----------



## Baby4MJ

Hello, everyone -

I'm here for a quick pop-in first off to say to padbrat...my heart is shattered for you. Absolutely shattered. I understand your and DH's decision, absolutely. After 3 miscarriages, I feel beaten, and you've suffered 6. It's so heartbreaking. If I could I would hug you and cry through that heartbreak with you, I would be right there with you doing so. Sometimes life is just too damn hard and just too damn unfair. This is a blistering example of that. I am so, so, so sorry. I hope someway, somehow you can find peace...and maybe find the strength to seek additional help, or find other ways for life to bring you joy. Love Love Love coming your way...

To the rest of you wonderful ladies, both veterans and newcomers - and please forgive me for not naming you each individually (know, however, that I have read all of your comments and hold each of you in my heart)...your sentiments and kind words and encouragement and understanding brought me to tears. June is such a dreadful month for me anyway, plus AF arrived today, which has not helped my emotions any. My dad died on June 6, 2008 and was buried June 13, 2008...DH and I had to travel 3 hours with his cremated remains to the burial in New York...my dad had given me a letter in Feb. 2008 with all instructions of what to do after his death, what he wanted to be buried with...and I was the one who stood at the edge of his open grave to place his remains and cherished items and pictures into that gaping hole...how he knew in February that he didn't have much time left, I haven't a clue. I never opened that letter until the day he died in the hospital, and it broke my heart into a thousand pieces. It was the night of my dad's funeral, June 13th, that my DH told me he wanted children with me. The emotion of this is too much to bear, but I thought that was the gift my dad was giving to me in his death...the turnaround of my DH, who previously didn't think he wanted children. It has been what I have been clinging onto, but 3 years later I think I have just been kidding myself all this time. I didn't want to accept the sheer devastation of my dad's leaving me, and focused on the joy a baby would bring. But I still don't have my dad and I still don't have my baby. And that is too much pain for me. I feel like I am wrapped and enclosed in this grief that I can't break free from. I think padbrat said it perfectly...I know I should be more grateful, because I know I am so very lucky to have my DH, which is more than a lot have....but also less than others.

So anyway, I didn't want you all to think your beauty inside and out has gone unnoticed by me. Big virtual arms are shooting out of this computer to wrap around each and every one of you. Thank you Thank you Thank you all. I will be gone for a little while, to get my head wrapped around what to do next. I've had a very hard life, from childhood, but I've always been a fighter, so deep in me somewhere I know I'll keep fighting. But I may just sit a few rounds out. I am praying for all your BFPs, FM I'm hoping you'll bring that BFP news back from San Fran...and Dwrgi, I hope I can find the same strength you have to move forward and fight. 

I'll check back with you all soon...XOXOXOXO


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, I am quite new - but have been trying to read the entire thread (up to page 353 at the moment) I had to stop because I wanted to send bug Hugs to MJ and Padbrat, I do not know you two ladies but I am so sorry about what you are both going through, I know this doesn't help one bit, but it's all I know how to do

Purple xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

padbrat said:


> Ladies, I am sorry, but you will need to take down your banners.
> 
> My babys heart had stopped beating.
> 
> I think I am going to leave you all now, though I will probably sneak in every now and then to see you all.
> 
> My Husband has told me as we looked at our 6th Angel that he cannot do this anymore and the pain is too much.
> 
> I am in for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Lava, Skye, MA, HA, Missy, FM, Oven, Never, Ginger, Twinkle, Lynn, Butterfly, carole and all you other lovely ladies thank you for your never ending support. Your courage is inspirational and I wish I had more of it myself, but I cannot and will not make my Husband change his mind over this. He is not a quitter and neither am I, so I know when he holds me tight and says this is enough and no more he means it for the best for both of us.
> 
> May you all catch the luck I never had xx

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:

Please forgive me in my own selfishness as I weep. You have strength dear friend. More than you know and I will continue to ask God to pick you up the hours you cannot bare to stand.

I know that at this time it's further from your mind, but in my own journey we have researched for 10 years and are still planning to adopt. If you both ever decide to go that route, please give me a pm and let me know if I can send you basic information and help in any way.

In the meantime, I'm SO sensitive to where you are and it's these moments I ask God Why?! I don't understand them and probably never will until the day I reach heaven. My only thought is that your journey will have a good one eventually even though things look bleak. In that journey your testimony will reach lots and lots of other women. It's in the grieving and healing process that you'll find your way and I pray we're still friends for me to watch it all blossom.

In the meantime, my prayer is for healing, physicially, emotionally and yes, spiritually as things like these test our faith more than anything. You are loved greatly by us and it hurts me to know your pain. I'm quite frustrated right now and have to pray on my own attitude as I watch a sister struggle. :hugs: Love you dear friend.:hugs::kiss: You will be in my prayers each night as you go through the surgery, recover and during the grieving and healing process.


Hugs for Baby4MJ. :flower: I don't know what to say that will make things better, I just wanted to share my love for you and pray for the journey ahead as you feel beaten up. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Padbrat and Baby4MJ,
I had to leave work because I read your posts on my cell phone in the office and started crying. I am now at home on my computer. There is no way to make sense of this. I am so incredibly sad that you've had to suffer the pain of these many miscarriages along with life's other unfair losses. I wish I could take the pain away from you and shoulder it myself, but know that I am sharing your sadness. I understand what you mean, Deb, when you say that you will never find peace in being childless. I do hope that the pain lessens one day so that you can catch a healing breath b/c right now, both of you, probably feel like you are suffocating with heartbreak. Y'all are such amazing women and would make such wonderful mommies. I do hope that you do not give up that dream. I went to a women's retreat this Spring and talked to a number of ladies who had struggled with infertility and recurrent miscarriage. One took a break and finally had her baby through donor egg IVF. Another adopted a baby from China. They talked about how much they had suffered on the journey, but how ultimately they never lost their desire to be a mom and they didn't regret their decision to take an non-traditional path to get there even though they had been adamantly opposed to not having their own biological baby. I know that you all need a break from the Board. As supportive and compassionate as we all are on this thread -- and I really do feel like I've lucked out into a special sisterhood -- it is still a constant reminder of our communal desire to bring a baby into this world that we can love and hold. So, please know that I will keep praying for you and your families. I have never had a miscarriage and know only the intense fear of losing the baby that I am carrying now, but I have lost a loved one and I have experienced tragedy. I know that it takes awhile to grieve enough to begin healing. I pray that God wraps his arms around you and finds some way to comfort you. You have my love. Laura


----------



## onmymind17

Baby4MJ said:


> Hello, everyone -
> 
> I'm here for a quick pop-in first off to say to padbrat...my heart is shattered for you. Absolutely shattered. I understand your and DH's decision, absolutely. After 3 miscarriages, I feel beaten, and you've suffered 6. It's so heartbreaking. If I could I would hug you and cry through that heartbreak with you, I would be right there with you doing so. Sometimes life is just too damn hard and just too damn unfair. This is a blistering example of that. I am so, so, so sorry. I hope someway, somehow you can find peace...and maybe find the strength to seek additional help, or find other ways for life to bring you joy. Love Love Love coming your way...
> 
> To the rest of you wonderful ladies, both veterans and newcomers - and please forgive me for not naming you each individually (know, however, that I have read all of your comments and hold each of you in my heart)...your sentiments and kind words and encouragement and understanding brought me to tears. June is such a dreadful month for me anyway, plus AF arrived today, which has not helped my emotions any. My dad died on June 6, 2008 and was buried June 13, 2008...DH and I had to travel 3 hours with his cremated remains to the burial in New York...my dad had given me a letter in Feb. 2008 with all instructions of what to do after his death, what he wanted to be buried with...and I was the one who stood at the edge of his open grave to place his remains and cherished items and pictures into that gaping hole...how he knew in February that he didn't have much time left, I haven't a clue. I never opened that letter until the day he died in the hospital, and it broke my heart into a thousand pieces. It was the night of my dad's funeral, June 13th, that my DH told me he wanted children with me. The emotion of this is too much to bear, but I thought that was the gift my dad was giving to me in his death...the turnaround of my DH, who previously didn't think he wanted children. It has been what I have been clinging onto, but 3 years later I think I have just been kidding myself all this time. I didn't want to accept the sheer devastation of my dad's leaving me, and focused on the joy a baby would bring. But I still don't have my dad and I still don't have my baby. And that is too much pain for me. I feel like I am wrapped and enclosed in this grief that I can't break free from. I think padbrat said it perfectly...I know I should be more grateful, because I know I am so very lucky to have my DH, which is more than a lot have....but also less than others.
> 
> So anyway, I didn't want you all to think your beauty inside and out has gone unnoticed by me. Big virtual arms are shooting out of this computer to wrap around each and every one of you. Thank you Thank you Thank you all. I will be gone for a little while, to get my head wrapped around what to do next. I've had a very hard life, from childhood, but I've always been a fighter, so deep in me somewhere I know I'll keep fighting. But I may just sit a few rounds out. I am praying for all your BFPs, FM I'm hoping you'll bring that BFP news back from San Fran...and Dwrgi, I hope I can find the same strength you have to move forward and fight.
> 
> I'll check back with you all soon...XOXOXOXO

Honey i know exactly how you feel, both with the losses and the loss of your dad. Please know that my arms are coming to you to wrap you in a warm loving hug. See for me i have finally given up, its just not worth it, i still want a baby so very badly, but i refuse to lose my life and everything i have to something that for me i guess was not ment to be. I have finally made peace with myself, at least as much peace as i can, i still feel the pain when i walk into a store and see a crib or baby clothes, but i have to shield myself from further pain. You will come back from this, you will take a couple months and regroup, and you will hold your little one one day. Your a strong beautiful woman, and i admire you, as i do all these beautiful ladies on here. I wish i could give you ladies some of the peace i have finally found, i wish i could make it better for you. I am like you honey, i miss my dad so very much, and its just not fair that he has 4 of my little ones up in heaven with him, while my arms are empty down here, thats why i have decided to just let it all go. I still chat with you ladies, but honestly i am not even trying anymore. All my love goes out to you ladies!!


----------



## lavalux

Chris,
What can I say? You're post makes me so sad. I am so sorry that you feel you have to give up and find peace with all of this. You are such a remarkable and sweet person, always encouraging all of us. I am glad you care for yourself enough to shield yourself from pain and I'm sure that your DH wants to protect you too. My mom got married at 38, had her first miscarriage at 39, and then two more (one late in her 2nd trimester), before having me 2 months shy of her 43 birthday. Please do not give up hope. Miracles do happen, but I know that there is a lot of heartbreak in life. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. There must be such a huge void where he used to be. I hope one day you two will be reunited in heaven and you can hold each other and just be in each other's presence. Until that time, know that he is watching down on you and wants the best for you ... I want the best for you as well. I know that we've never met, but my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Macwooly

Onmymind I don't know you but reading you post and how you have found a peace with your situation gives me hope that if my TTC journey does not go as I hope then I too may find peace some day :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I wish I could come & hug every one of you - I think we all need some hugs today :hugs:


----------



## bblve

Padbrad, Baby4MJ & OMM - :cry:

Ladies, my heart aches so badly right now - I'm sorry, I wish I had words to console you.:hugs::hugs: You might not see it now but you are an inspiration to us all here, your strength is amazing but you (as we all) are only human so take time for yourselves, rest up, do what you need....we will be here with love and support. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Padbrat & Baby4MJ, so sorry to hear of your losses, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Butterfly67

bblve said:


> Padbrad, Baby4MJ & OMM - :cry:
> 
> Ladies, my heart aches so badly right now - I'm sorry, I wish I had words to console you.:hugs::hugs: You might not see it now but you are an inspiration to us all here, your strength is amazing but you (as we all) are only human so take time for yourselves, rest up, do what you need....we will be here with love and support. :hugs::hugs:

I agree with bblve. With all 3 of you in such a bad place I just wish there was something I could do. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## labrat44

Padbrat, Baby4MJ, and OMM, I'm upset, and sad, and sending you hugs! 
:hissy: :hugs: :hugs::sad2: :hugs: :hugs: :sad2:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Chris,
> What can I say? You're post makes me so sad. I am so sorry that you feel you have to give up and find peace with all of this. You are such a remarkable and sweet person, always encouraging all of us. I am glad you care for yourself enough to shield yourself from pain and I'm sure that your DH wants to protect you too. My mom got married at 38, had her first miscarriage at 39, and then two more (one late in her 2nd trimester), before having me 2 months shy of her 43 birthday. Please do not give up hope. Miracles do happen, but I know that there is a lot of heartbreak in life. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. There must be such a huge void where he used to be. I hope one day you two will be reunited in heaven and you can hold each other and just be in each other's presence. Until that time, know that he is watching down on you and wants the best for you ... I want the best for you as well. I know that we've never met, but my heart goes out to you!

Oh honey please dont be sad, i am happier now that i have given it up than i was when i was TTC. You know a lot of women on here have never had a BFP, and i feel so bad for them, but i can also say that its even worse to get that BFP and have it taken away from you. Honestly having been through what i have, i almost wish i had never gotten a bfp at all. The hardest thing for me was when i got pg in october 09 and we could see the baby, it looked like a little gummy bear, we never did get to see a heartbeat, but that image will live forever in my mind, i so know the feeling that PadBrat is going through right now. I guess i just realized that i have so much to live for, i have a wonderful husband, and a loving fantastic dog, and a beautiful home (Ok its a little small, but its ours) and i have a wonderful loving family. I do believe in miracles, and yes one day i could suddenly see a bfp with a sticky bean, but for now i refuse to waste the life God has given me anymore. The one thing that i really wish is that i could help all you ladies on here, it just breaks my heart to not be able to do anything. And yes there is a huge void since my dad passed away, he was my idol, and its not fair that he was taken from me, but one day i will see him again, and i am going to run to him and give him the biggest hug ever!!! I had a dream of him, i was in a hole, and he was standing at the top of it, and he reached down his hand, and pulled me out, and he said "I am always here, i did not leave you" that made me feel so good, i know he is here watching over us. As much as i miss him, for my mom it was even worse, he was her heart and soul, they had been married for 45 years, so i try and devote myself to helping my mom as much as i can. So please dont be sad for me, this has been something that i have worked on in my head for a long time now. I guess what woke me up one day was when a question popped into my head, it was "Would you be happy if you had a baby, but lost your husband" and the answer was no, i would take my husband over having a child. It took me so long to find him, and he is my everything. The only thing i really feel bad about, is that he so wanted a baby, that bothers me, if i could i would give him one. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Onmymind I don't know you but reading you post and how you have found a peace with your situation gives me hope that if my TTC journey does not go as I hope then I too may find peace some day :hugs:

I know you will find peace, your a strong lady, but i pray that you never have to go down that road.


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> bblve said:
> 
> 
> Padbrad, Baby4MJ & OMM - :cry:
> 
> Ladies, my heart aches so badly right now - I'm sorry, I wish I had words to console you.:hugs::hugs: You might not see it now but you are an inspiration to us all here, your strength is amazing but you (as we all) are only human so take time for yourselves, rest up, do what you need....we will be here with love and support. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with bblve. With all 3 of you in such a bad place I just wish there was something I could do. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

There is something you can do, be happy, and get a bfp!! LOL.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i am truly ok, please send all your love and hugs to PadBrat, and Baby4MJ they really need our love and hugs. Me I have made my peace, and i now send on all my baby dust to you ladies!!! I am sorry, i did not mean to make you all sad, please smile for me!!! I am going to be right here cheering you all on, and one day you all will get your sticky beans!!!!:hugs: Thank you all so much for all the love and support you have shown, you have no idea how much its appreciated.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Dear Padbrat-
I am so very sorry for your loss.:cry::cry: :cry::cry::cry: I'm sending love and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## bblve

onmymind17 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bblve said:
> 
> 
> Padbrad, Baby4MJ & OMM - :cry:
> 
> Ladies, my heart aches so badly right now - I'm sorry, I wish I had words to console you.:hugs::hugs: You might not see it now but you are an inspiration to us all here, your strength is amazing but you (as we all) are only human so take time for yourselves, rest up, do what you need....we will be here with love and support. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with bblve. With all 3 of you in such a bad place I just wish there was something I could do. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> There is something you can do, be happy, and get a bfp!! LOL.Click to expand...

OMM - 
Trying my best to get that BFP!! I'm 13dpo today & BFN. It's my first time charting so I'm not really sure what to make of anything. All I know is that I'm keeping positive until AF shows up. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dearest padbrat I am so so sorry huni,just want u to know that we are all praying for you and u are in my thoughts ,love and prayers for you and your dh,god bless,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

I'm here in San Francisco after a very long day yesterday and time zone changes! I log on to read a few post and my heart feel like it is in my throat! 
Padrat words could never be enough to express how sorry I am. My heart aches for you. I totally understand the difficult decision that you and Dh have made, how much heartbreak can one withstand. Sometimes I think we forget that even though we are going through it physically our husbands have to watch and because they love us so they don't want to see us continuously devastated. I will just say that I hope you don't give up on your dreams of being parents however you decide to get there when the time is right for you. I know you will probably never find total peace without children but I hope that the healing will be swift. I know we have never met but I feel like I know you and I have never rooted for anyone so hard before in my life, and I'm not giving up on you! I'm still rooting for you! Take the break that you need I hope that you will pop in on us to let us know how you are. Love you my cyber friend!

Baby4MJ- your post made me emotional too! I can't imagine how you feel! And with all that you are feeling right now you still find it in you to cheer me on and hope for my bfp. What a wonderful mom you will be! You may have had a rough life nut you aren't a quitter! I believe that your dh changed his mind for a reason! You will be parents one day! You take all the time that you need. I hope you will pop in and let us know how you are!

Missyt- sending hugs your way too!

Afm- I'm on myphone so I will post more later. I haven't tested yet andnot really feeling anything but will keep you all posted.


----------



## purplelou

Onmymind - sending you a huge hug :hugs:
this is such a hard thing to do and decide. I wish you peace and happiness xx

Purple


----------



## Neversaynever

Padbrat /Deb...I really don't know what to say. I am sat here in shock and disbelief at how cruel life can be. I have just had to wipe the tears away and my heart hurts for you and your husband. One loss is too many. Please be kind to you and your husband, you have to continue a very hard and emotional journey.

I will be thinking of you tomorrow with a heavy heart.

:hugs::hugs:

A XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

OMM and Baby4MJ,

I am also thinking of you ladies too.

OMM...you said about almost wishing you never got the BFP in the first place....strangely enough, I said this to my OH two days ago. He looked horrified until I explained that I feel like I have been teased, given a taster of what could be...only to have it snatched away and crushed. Why did I catch so quickly? WHy did I get emotionally battered so quickly? WHy is it taking so long to get that BFP again?

Sorry if this post upsets you, like I said to Padbrat...once is too often :hugs: I know you have said you have made your peace..I sincerely hope you have so that you can go forward down your path in life. :hugs:

My heart goes out to so many of you ladies, it really does. I am also truly thankful that I have such wonderful support on here.

XxX


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Padbrad, Baby4MJ & OMM


----------



## onmymind17

bblve said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bblve said:
> 
> 
> Padbrad, Baby4MJ & OMM - :cry:
> 
> Ladies, my heart aches so badly right now - I'm sorry, I wish I had words to console you.:hugs::hugs: You might not see it now but you are an inspiration to us all here, your strength is amazing but you (as we all) are only human so take time for yourselves, rest up, do what you need....we will be here with love and support. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with bblve. With all 3 of you in such a bad place I just wish there was something I could do. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> There is something you can do, be happy, and get a bfp!! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> OMM -
> Trying my best to get that BFP!! I'm 13dpo today & BFN. It's my first time charting so I'm not really sure what to make of anything. All I know is that I'm keeping positive until AF shows up. :hugs:Click to expand...

Good girl, you keep that positive attitude, and i will send you tons of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> OMM and Baby4MJ,
> 
> I am also thinking of you ladies too.
> 
> OMM...you said about almost wishing you never got the BFP in the first place....strangely enough, I said this to my OH two days ago. He looked horrified until I explained that I feel like I have been teased, given a taster of what could be...only to have it snatched away and crushed. Why did I catch so quickly? WHy did I get emotionally battered so quickly? WHy is it taking so long to get that BFP again?
> 
> Sorry if this post upsets you, like I said to Padbrat...once is too often :hugs: I know you have said you have made your peace..I sincerely hope you have so that you can go forward down your path in life. :hugs:
> 
> My heart goes out to so many of you ladies, it really does. I am also truly thankful that I have such wonderful support on here.
> 
> XxX

No you did not upset me at all honey, this is exactly how i feel. I know how horrible it is to not get that bfp month after month, but sadly i know its even worse when you see those two lines, and your heart explodes with joy, only to see it fade away, so you think ok, we did this once we will do it again, and the next time you see the two lines again your heart swells with joy, and again its gone, by the time i got to the 4th bfp, i saw the two lines and i though oh big deal, will this one stick, the joy was still there, but its so smashed under the worry its not really joy anymore. I think i decided to move on, when after our 5th IUI did not work, and i though i just cant do this anymore, i took a look around at what i had, and i thought you know what God has blessed me with all these wonderful things, and here i am just ignoring all of it trying to have a baby, and thats when i slowly started to let go of all of it. Dont get me wrong, its not like i am using protection to prevent pg now, its just that little flicker of hope is really small now. I am sorry ladies if i upset anybody with this, i hope you all understand, i have been told so many times what about adoption, or what about donor eggs, but in my heart, i just know it had to be dh and I, it has to be a part of him and me, and my dad. One day i pray that all of you either get your little ones to have and hold and love, or you find peace and happiness and let it all go like i did.


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks to all of you who were rooting for me this month, I tested and it's a BFN, I guess I'm not all that surprised but I think I'm actually a little angry! This was the worse cycle in the 3.5 years I've been trying! Since I'm on vacation I refuse to let it be ruined by this bad news but I'm really disappointed. I will pop in later.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no! How many dpo r u? Could u have tested too early?


----------



## GMATP 2011

FutureMommie said:


> Thanks to all of you who were rooting for me this month, I tested and it's a BFN, I guess I'm not all that surprised but I think I'm actually a little angry! This was the worse cycle in the 3.5 years I've been trying! Since I'm on vacation I refuse to let it be ruined by this bad news but I'm really disappointed. I will pop in later.

FutureMommie, hang in there, have the wonderful vacation you deserve and you are in our prayers!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm SO sorry hunny! :hugs: 

Hearing all the latest news I'm frustrated! I just keep asking why? Today. There are so many crappy parents out there who don't take care of their kids that I see all around and then there's all you beautiful women. This bothers me to the point I just keep asking as those of the Bible did...Why God?! I know He has answers and for some it's not the end of the road, but my journey was a 10 year journey and watching you all go through this REALLY SUCKS! 

I'm sorry I haven't the answers for you girls today. The ones you REALLY need. But I do hope in all sincerity you all know your deeply loved and I wish you weren't hurting right now. This has been a sisterhood to me of sorts and it's hard to watch the uphill battles but it makes the Victories that much more exciting when they come.

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## Lyvid

To Padbrat and MJ :hugs: I'm so very sorry. I wish there were some magic words I could say to make it better. 

To OMM, your words are inspirational. I've really only just begun this TTC journey but I hope I can find the strength in me that you have if my journey doesn't end the way I'd like it to. You're so right and I appreciate the reminder, it's good to remember the things we do have and appreciate them. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Thanks to all of you who were rooting for me this month, I tested and it's a BFN, I guess I'm not all that surprised but I think I'm actually a little angry! This was the worse cycle in the 3.5 years I've been trying! Since I'm on vacation I refuse to let it be ruined by this bad news but I'm really disappointed. I will pop in later.

Hi FM! So sorry to hear your news-and you're right, you had a really bad time of it this month, it's just not right. I hope that you can put it to one side so that you can enjoy your vacation, and relax after the stressful time you've had of it of late. Be kind to yourself and pamper yourself.

I'm thinking of you and sending you big hugs! You WILL get your little baby-and when you do, it will be worth all this anxiety and upset. 

Lots of love hun,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

FM - sorry for your BFN :hugs: But hope you manage to enjoy your vacation :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

FM...so sorry and :hugs: it's really isn't fair

XxX


----------



## lavalux

So sorry, FM. Try to focus on enjoying your trip & your husband. You need some rest. I know the hormones really messed with your body this cycle. You can have a good cry then recoup when you get home. You have my support. God has plans to prosper you with a baby. Our timing just isn't his. and it's so hard, I know.


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs:Future Mommie, sorry to hear of your BFN, I hope that you have a lovely vacation and come back refreshed


----------



## twinkle1975

:hugs: for FM xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ladies, I am so sorry I missed the last few days... Padbrat and MJ, I love you both and my heart is breaking for you. I wish there was something, anything I could say or do to make it better, and there's just not. 

MJ, I do want to reiterate what others have said, though - you are not a failure. None of us here are. It's not that YOU can't manage to do this - this is a team sport - you are not alone in this. Do not try to take on responsibility for things over which you have no control. There is no fault and no blame - taking it all on yourself is just as damaging as putting it all on your DH would be. Your body has let you down, but that does not mean that you are a failure. :hugs:

Deb and OMM, choosing to live child-free is not quitting. It is making an active decision to take care of yourself by moving on when you recognize that you have done everything you are willing to do, instead of continuing to torture yourself with heartache and disappointment. I feel I am very close to that point myself, and I think it's something a lot of folks here on BnB aren't willing to talk about, which is unfortunate. (I think it's a scary notion to those in the thick of the ttc fight.) But it is not a bad thing. It is a transition, but in terms of a resolution to infertility, it is just as valid a pathway as is IVF or adoption or donor eggs. OMM I know you are at peace with your decision, and Deb, my sincerest wish for you and your DH is that you find peace as well. You have been through more than anyone should ever have to go through, and you are still together to help each other through it. You deserve peace and happiness. I know it must feel like an impossible goal right now, but I pray that one day you will find it. :hugs:
 
Welcome to the new ladies - I'm glad you found us. Thanks for jumping in to support our ladies who needed a shoulder this week. I hope you'll find the same comfort and support here that we all enjoy. :flower:



onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, I would like to point something out, so many of you have written that you dont know what your reason for being here is, if you can have a baby then what are you doing here. Did any of you ever think that right now your purpose here is to help women just like us? So many times you pick each other up and hug each other and that is how we all keep carrying on. Without the love and support that YOU ladies provide each and every day, a lot of us would have thrown in the towel on TTC and would have missed out on our dream. I just thought i would let you all know, you do have a purpose your all my friends!!!! And without all of you I would have lost my head a long time ago!! :hugs:

OMM, I LOVE THIS. :kiss::kiss::kiss: Thank you for that. We are all so focused on the end game that it's easy to lose sight of the good things going on in the midst of that. Thank you for reminding us. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:



gingerbread said:


> Hi girls! I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say I'm going into lurking for awhile. I've noticed not wanting to write much lately and realized it's not because I don't want to keep updated with you all but that my mind set just isn't in the right place and hasn't been for awhile now. I think I'm a little burnt out and just need a break from the daily thoughts of babies. I know I need to really get back on track for IVF in august so I just want to really focus on other things in the mean time.

Ginger, take as much time as you need, and know that we'll all be right here for you whenever you are ready. IVF is a big step and you owe it to yourself to be in the right frame of mind before you start. You deserve that. :hugs:





Dwrgi said:


> Morning Everybody!
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in to say that I have scheduled my IVF/ICSI treatment for August!!! AAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH! They offered a counsellor to help me 'get my head around it'-I think that may be a good idea as I can't procrastinate like this for ever.

Dwrgi, I am so proud of you for taking that step!!! :flower::thumbup::flower: As a fellow procrastinator, I know how hard that must have been to do, when it's the source of so much anxiety. I would definitely recommend taking advantage of the counselor.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: My clinic offers it to all IVF patients as well. I think it can really help - I know it's helped me. Roll on August!! :happydance:

FM, I just posted in your journal a few minutes ago, but here's another :hugs::hugs: for good measure. xoxo Enjoy your vacation - don't let the old hag ruin it for you. My favorite place to find peace in SF is the Japanese Tea Garden in Golden Gate Park - I could spend all day there - it's a place where I can really slow down and be in the moment. :flower:

MA, I'll be watching your journal and the graduates thread for a post-scan update later today. I said a little prayer for all four of you yesterday and I hope you had some peace in the day. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, I don't know what to say. I am in tears. I constantly ask, why? I just don't understand. I get so angry when things like this happen. I just can't grasph it. You are in my prayers, sweet lady, for all its worth.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMM, I understand that there is a certain point we are need to get to to make the decision your have. Although we are all going through similar situations, we only live our day to day lives. My prayers are with you.:hugs:

MJ, I've been thinking of you. :hugs:I understand this is a hard time for you.

FM, big hugs, girl. :hugs:I understand why you feel angry. I had a fight with DH the night I found out of my BFP. I know it was brought on by my anger over the test result. I think the best we can all do now is recognize what we are feeling now and try to push on when we are ready.

AFM, my parents are here and I'm taking my mom shopping with me to buy gifts for my two neighbors that had babies this week. I'm crushed. I think if I went shopping alone, I'd have a breakdown. DH is at work and normally I'd take him with me but I'm glad I have my mom there for support. I don't know why this is so hard for me to go shopping for baby gifts but somehow I know you all understand. I'm just so crushed so many of us are going through such trying and emotional times right now. I don't understand why things are this way.


----------



## FutureMommie

I'm on my phone so I can't quote each of your individual comments but you have no idea how much your support means to me I wrote in my journal that one of the hardest things is not being ableto give my dh a child, or my Mom a grandchild. I won't give up I'm going to take a little time to rest my body from the meds and go from there! I'm nit going to stop TTC but I need this cycle off and maybe the next one!


----------



## Macwooly

Take the time you need to recover from this disappointment and be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, the last few days have been kinda rough/weird/stressful. The basement crew took a day longer to finish the job than anticipated, and they finished up only 20 minutes before my sister and her family arrived on Wednesday. I had no time to clean up the concrete dust or mud or any of the mess before they got here, which of course I felt badly about. But I'm glad to see them.

On top of that, Wednesday morning (while the basement crew were still hard at work and before my sister et al arrived) I had a really rough counseling session that left me feeling completely raw. :cry::cry::cry: It was good and cathartic and all, but good God why does it have to hurt before we can feel good sometimes?! I have had increasing anxiety during the week, because AF is due to arrive tomorrow and that means starting my follistim early next week. The closer I get to starting treatment again, the more scared I become - scared of the disappointment of another failed cycle, and scared of the anxiety of a pregnancy and fear of losing another baby. There is just no easy outcome to this. And putting off treatment another month won't make that anxiety go away, it's just something I have to push through and deal with. I opened up to DH last night and tried to explain to him how facing another treatment cycle is terrifying for me, and he's having a hard time understanding (bless his heart - at least he's trying! :wacko:). It's just not the same for him. They don't have the tww and the wondering if every little tingle in my boobs or abdomen means it worked and then the disappointment. They just have no idea. 

Then yesterday I got a haircut... no major change, but my stylist decided to have a little fun and styled it curly when she was done. I thought it was cute and fun and sassy, and I felt pretty good. (And nothing permanent - just a curling iron - it'll be straight again as soon as I wash it.) So DH comes home from work, walks in the door, and it takes him a good two minutes before he says a WORD. And when he DOES, it's "Your hair looks............. different." :cry::growlmad::cry: WTH??!! I started crying because that, following the anxiety of the week, was just the last straw. How dumb are men????!!!! He might as well have told me I have a fat a$$ while he was at it!!!! I don't care if you don't like my hair, it's MY hair! And ALL you better say when I get it cut is either "Your hair looks cute." or "Oh, you got a haircut." And you'd better not PAUSE before you say it!!!!! :grr: How hard is that to figure out??!!! How do men not get that a little white lie, when it comes to your wife's appearance, is always going to be in his best interest? As long as we're not headed out the door and I have a giant spider in my hair that I don't know about, I need to believe that he thinks I look good. I don't really care if that's not what he thinks!

So now I get to go out feeling ugly instead of sassy. I think I should point out his receding hairline in retaliation and see how he likes it! :growlmad: You'd think after 12 years of marriage he would know how to respond when I get a haircut. :growlmad:

My sister and her family will be here until next Saturday so I may not be online much for the next week. (I mean, I'll be lurking - if I go a week without reading, I'd be a mile behind!) I should start stimming next Monday, so send me some good follie mojo in your spare time. Have a great weekend - xoxo to you all.


----------



## NorthStar

Oh bloody men, they are so stupid sometimes you could just hit them with a brick.

Sorry you're having a crappy week and your OH should have a bit of common sense.

I bought a new summery top last week which is all flouncy with ruffles, kind of like a ra-ra skirt only a top, my OH who has NEVER noticed ANYTHING I've ever worn before says "Hmm new top? Looks like it's made out of toilet paper" this from a man rarely seen outside of work in anything but tracksuit bottoms and a ratty old t-shirt.

Can't live with 'em, can't live with 'em


----------



## HappyAuntie

NorthStar said:


> Oh bloody men, they are so stupid sometimes you could just hit them with a brick.
> 
> Sorry you're having a crappy week and your OH should have a bit of common sense.
> 
> I bought a new summery top last week which is all flouncy with ruffles, kind of like a ra-ra skirt only a top, my OH who has NEVER noticed ANYTHING I've ever worn before says "Hmm new top? Looks like it's made out of toilet paper" this from a man rarely seen outside of work in anything but tracksuit bottoms and a ratty old t-shirt.
> 
> Can't live with 'em, can't live with 'em

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lavalux

Oh y'all .. thanks for the comic relief, Northstar & HA! Just the kind of distraction I needed while waiting for blood test results.


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Thanks to all of you who were rooting for me this month, I tested and it's a BFN, I guess I'm not all that surprised but I think I'm actually a little angry! This was the worse cycle in the 3.5 years I've been trying! Since I'm on vacation I refuse to let it be ruined by this bad news but I'm really disappointed. I will pop in later.

Honey i am so sorry to hear that, you had such a tough time with this cycle too, its just not fair to go through all that and still have a bfn. You go on vacation and have a wonderful time, have some wine, relax and enjoy your time with your husband!!! Sending your lots of hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, the last few days have been kinda rough/weird/stressful. The basement crew took a day longer to finish the job than anticipated, and they finished up only 20 minutes before my sister and her family arrived on Wednesday. I had no time to clean up the concrete dust or mud or any of the mess before they got here, which of course I felt badly about. But I'm glad to see them.
> 
> On top of that, Wednesday morning (while the basement crew were still hard at work and before my sister et al arrived) I had a really rough counseling session that left me feeling completely raw. :cry::cry::cry: It was good and cathartic and all, but good God why does it have to hurt before we can feel good sometimes?! I have had increasing anxiety during the week, because AF is due to arrive tomorrow and that means starting my follistim early next week. The closer I get to starting treatment again, the more scared I become - scared of the disappointment of another failed cycle, and scared of the anxiety of a pregnancy and fear of losing another baby. There is just no easy outcome to this. And putting off treatment another month won't make that anxiety go away, it's just something I have to push through and deal with. I opened up to DH last night and tried to explain to him how facing another treatment cycle is terrifying for me, and he's having a hard time understanding (bless his heart - at least he's trying! :wacko:). It's just not the same for him. They don't have the tww and the wondering if every little tingle in my boobs or abdomen means it worked and then the disappointment. They just have no idea.
> 
> Then yesterday I got a haircut... no major change, but my stylist decided to have a little fun and styled it curly when she was done. I thought it was cute and fun and sassy, and I felt pretty good. (And nothing permanent - just a curling iron - it'll be straight again as soon as I wash it.) So DH comes home from work, walks in the door, and it takes him a good two minutes before he says a WORD. And when he DOES, it's "Your hair looks............. different." :cry::growlmad::cry: WTH??!! I started crying because that, following the anxiety of the week, was just the last straw. How dumb are men????!!!! He might as well have told me I have a fat a$$ while he was at it!!!! I don't care if you don't like my hair, it's MY hair! And ALL you better say when I get it cut is either "Your hair looks cute." or "Oh, you got a haircut." And you'd better not PAUSE before you say it!!!!! :grr: How hard is that to figure out??!!! How do men not get that a little white lie, when it comes to your wife's appearance, is always going to be in his best interest? As long as we're not headed out the door and I have a giant spider in my hair that I don't know about, I need to believe that he thinks I look good. I don't really care if that's not what he thinks!
> 
> So now I get to go out feeling ugly instead of sassy. I think I should point out his receding hairline in retaliation and see how he likes it! :growlmad: You'd think after 12 years of marriage he would know how to respond when I get a haircut. :growlmad:
> 
> My sister and her family will be here until next Saturday so I may not be online much for the next week. (I mean, I'll be lurking - if I go a week without reading, I'd be a mile behind!) I should start stimming next Monday, so send me some good follie mojo in your spare time. Have a great weekend - xoxo to you all.

Honey i so totaly understand where your comming from with starting this cycle, i myself went through all those things. But you just have to think positive, this is a brand new cycle, this is not like all the other cycles, this one WILL work and this one WILL stick, its all we can do. Dont let your fear stop you from being positive. And duh with your husband lol, i am sure you looked absolutly adorable, you always do!! All i can offer is that you will be in my thoughts and prayers for this cycle, we will all be with you every single step of the way!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Oh y'all .. thanks for the comic relief, Northstar & HA! Just the kind of distraction I needed while waiting for blood test results.

Sending you lots and lots of love, we are all waiting with you!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Just lurking really and wanted to say :rofl: to HA and Northstar, yes men can really be dumb but what do they know about hair lol?!

Lava look forward to hearing good results from the blood tests

FM so sorry you got a BFN, have a lovely relaxing holiday if you can :hugs:

MissyT hope the shopping trip goes as Ok as it can :hugs:

And to all the other ladies (OMM, B4MJ and PB particularly), still thinking about you and sending :hugs:

AFM getting a bit despondent which is silly, maybe just panicking that I will not O at all, tests coming out negative but still some days to go I guess. Thinking about what to do if it doesn't work when i should be thinking and concentrating on it working. Anyway, off to visit BF tonight for 4 days of :sex: to try and cover all bases so will be lurking mostly.


----------



## twinkle1975

Honestly sometimes men shouldn't be allowed to speak without checking what they're going to say with a grown up!! :ignore:


----------



## Macwooly

HA - I will keep you in my prayers for your new cycle and really hope this is you BFP cycle which will be the start of a successful pregnancy :hugs:

Lavalux - keeping all crossed that your bloods are good :hugs:

Butterfly - good luck with the BDing this weekend :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- men are so from another planet!!! I totally understand your concerns about the follistim, it can be stressful because we know how being full of hormones makes us feel but when you get that bfp it will so be worth all the days we felt like hell! I'm rooting and praying for you. Enjoy your family and pop in when you can.

Missyt- I'm really glad your Mom is with you to help you through, even though we are happy for others it's still so hard.

Butterfly- Sending O dust your way!
Lava-praying those numbers are thru the roof!!!!


----------



## bblve

My neighbors 5yr old sums it up best I think when she said: "Boys are dumb!":haha:

HA, Butterfly, Sending good vibes out to you. I'll be looking forward to a new cycle as well since it seems AF will be arriving shortly. :wacko:

Hugs to you all!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.

Bless all of you.

C xx


----------



## purplelou

FM - sorry to hear you got a bnf, :hug: (hope it's ok to send hugs when Im so new!) 

HA - I bet your hair looks amazing!! if the photo's of you all are anything to go by - there are some seriously beautiful ladies on this thread! :flower:

Twinkle - asking a grown up? lmao!! I nearly spat tea over my keyboard! :happydance: 

Northstar - hehehehe. My DH wouldn't notice if i were wearing a binbag, If i asked him how I looked , he'd always say "fine" - he's no help whatsoever. :dohh:

Hi to everyone else too! :hi:

quick question AFM - is this as for me??


----------



## purplelou

Hi Tigerlily :hi:
Im new too :)
welcome



Purple xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello Purple :flower:

Love the piccie! 

C xx


----------



## lavalux

Well, I just got good news. Numbers are still going up. From 994 on Monday to 4942 this morning. My first scan is on Thursday afternoon! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Macwooly

lavalux said:


> Well, I just got good news. Numbers are still going up. From 994 on Monday to 4942 this morning. My first scan is on Thursday afternoon! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

So pleased to hear your good news :thumbup: Praying your pregnancy continues to go from strength to strength :hugs: And good luck for your scan :)


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Well, I just got good news. Numbers are still going up. From 994 on Monday to 4942 this morning. My first scan is on Thursday afternoon! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

:happydance: Yea for the fantastic news!!!!!! Cant wait until the scan, and we get to see the little bean!!


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.
> 
> Bless all of you.
> 
> C xx

Welcome Tigerlily, this is a fantastic bunch of ladies on here!!!

PurpleLou, yes AFM means As For Me :)


----------



## purplelou

Lavalux - lovely news!! :thumbup:

and thank you Tigerlily - that's our from our wedding :happydance: the pussycat in your pic is just gorgeous!!

Macwooley - we are in the same part of the world :)

thank you onmymind - Im learning slowly :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.
> 
> Bless all of you.
> 
> C xx
> 
> Welcome Tigerlily, this is a fantastic bunch of ladies on here!!!
> 
> PurpleLou, yes AFM means As For Me :)Click to expand...

Thank you for the warm welcome :flower:

C xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.
> 
> Bless all of you.
> 
> C xx

Welcome to the thread, Tigerlily - LOVE your pic - is that your kitty? She's gorgeous!!



purplelou said:


> FM - sorry to hear you got a bnf, :hug: (hope it's ok to send hugs when Im so new!)
> 
> HA - I bet your hair looks amazing!! if the photo's of you all are anything to go by - there are some seriously beautiful ladies on this thread! :flower:
> 
> Twinkle - asking a grown up? lmao!! I nearly spat tea over my keyboard! :happydance:
> 
> Northstar - hehehehe. My DH wouldn't notice if i were wearing a binbag, If i asked him how I looked , he'd always say "fine" - he's no help whatsoever. :dohh:
> 
> Hi to everyone else too! :hi:
> 
> quick question AFM - is this as for me??

Thanks, Lou, and welcome to you as well! I think I can safely speak for everyone when I say hugs are always welcome. :flower: And yes, AFM = as for me. Somewhere on BnB is a thread listing all the common acronyms... I'm sure someone on here can point you in the right direction but I'm not sure where to find it myself. :shrug:



lavalux said:


> Well, I just got good news. Numbers are still going up. From 994 on Monday to 4942 this morning. My first scan is on Thursday afternoon! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## tigerlily1975

HappyAuntie said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.
> 
> Bless all of you.
> 
> C xx
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Tigerlily - LOVE your pic - is that your kitty? She's gorgeous!!
> 
> Hello HA, thanks for the message :flower:
> 
> Alas, that is not my kitty. I do have a plump black and white Tom (Kramer) who now lives with my dad - we're not allowed pets in our apartment. We're moving early 2011, so I'm hoping to take him back, but I think I'm going to have a struggle to regain him from my dad! I think he enjoys the company since my mum passed and Kramer certainly laps up all the pampering :laugh2:
> 
> Your piccie is lovely, looks like you were both have a good giggle about something for a perfectly time shot :D
> 
> C xxClick to expand...


----------



## HappyAuntie

tigerlily1975 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Tigerlily - LOVE your pic - is that your kitty? She's gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Hello HA, thanks for the message :flower:
> 
> Alas, that is not my kitty. I do have a plump black and white Tom (Kramer) who now lives with my dad - we're not allowed pets in our apartment. We're moving early 2011, so I'm hoping to take him back, but I think I'm going to have a struggle to regain him from my dad! I think he enjoys the company since my mum passed and Kramer certainly laps up all the pampering :laugh2:
> 
> Your piccie is lovely, looks like you were both have a good giggle about something for a perfectly time shot :D
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

Thanks re the pic - we certainly were having a good giggle, because we were both several pints in at that point! :drunk: It was taken at a friend's party last summer, and she had several kegs from a local brewery all tapped... we had a good time that day! :haha:

So sad that you can't have your cat with you right now. My sister went thru the same thing in college, and when she finally got into a place where she could have her kitty with her, our dad wouldn't part with the little furball! We always joked that my sister had her parental rights terminated! :haha: She adopted a new kitty at that point and her old girl lived out the rest of her days with my parents. 

I'm sorry about your mum. :hugs: My MIL died several years ago, and we often wish my FIL had a pet - he is extremely lonely but he thinks he wouldn't like a pet. :shrug: I think the world would be a happier place if everyone had a furry little snuggler in their lives. :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

I agree with everyone needing a furry little snuggler :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

HA - you are so right, how can anyone not feel better with a snuggly cuddly friend. I have 2 dogs - both Jack russell crosses, they can be so naughty!! BUT if you have a 'down' moment they always cheer you with a snuggle or funny antics!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Thank you all for your love and prayers. For anyone not on the "graduates" board I thought I'd post today's appointment and experience. I'll hide the bit about my Perinatal Appointment for sensitivity reasons as usual for anyone who wants to look at it and to hide it for those who aren't interested.


Hi everyone!

Sorry it's been awhile but besides the appointment today. My gmail account was hacked by someone in China. Found out from the Huffington Post that political advisors and military advisors accounts were hacked as well as other gov't agencies. I'm not sure if I'm just a freak accident or if with my political stance and backing of military men and women if I was targeted for that reason. I received MANY calls while at my appointment from people wondering what the heck was going on. I couldn't see because I was OBVIOUSLY at my appointment so when I got home, came home to a MESS. Had to change ALL my passwords, deal with facebook which had a post from this idiot, throw out a mass mail to tell everyone DON'T open, Don't Click, and DELETE, while also going through with a fine tooth comb to "lock" certain aspects of documentation and test outgoing mail and such to be sure it's safe to email friends and family again. :wacko: I wondered how it happened because I don't click on ANYTHING that's unknown and all my sites are known and protected so this idiot accessed my account by hacking through googles problem areas.

At any rate, NOW I can update you all...




Spoiler
Had my appointment today and it went well. Bed rest has helped my length to go from 2.0cm's to 2.4cm's. Still funneled but with 1.3cm's ABOVE the stitch which is excellent and 1cm BELOW the stitch. She's not down to just the stitch holding her and according to a reliable source in the IC thread, we're actually doing GREAT! :happydance:

They were able to see her heart completely and the sonographer said SHE didn't see any sign of Ventricular Septal Defect. There was a black spot that "could" be, but she said it was SO tiny that she was confident it'd fix itself "IF" it was. We're still going to have to see the Pede. Cardiologist to get their final stance on things, but the fact that her final report told the Perinatal Center she didn't see ANY heart problems, it made for a joyful day! \o/

Still on bed rest for as long as it takes to keep the baby and stitch working to term but they are SO confident there are no more internal sonograms to check the stitch and length. This is to keep from risking length to dwindle with overdoing internal sonograms as well as once the baby gets to 26 and 28wks the risk of preterm labor gets less riskier for me. 

We're almost there! Only 15-17 more weeks to keep her safe and healthy.:happydance:

We have another anomaly scan in 5wks for the Peri Center and OBVIOUSLY have to go back to the cardiologist in July for HIS opinion with his OWN sonographer. Praying all is clear and he see's NOTHING! :winkwink:

Love and :hug: to you all.


----------



## Dwrgi

H[FONT="Franklin Gothic Medium" said:

> appyAuntie;11070531]AFM, the last few days have been kinda rough/weird/stressful. The basement crew took a day longer to finish the job than anticipated, and they finished up only 20 minutes before my sister and her family arrived on Wednesday. I had no time to clean up the concrete dust or mud or any of the mess before they got here, which of course I felt badly about. But I'm glad to see them.
> 
> On top of that, Wednesday morning (while the basement crew were still hard at work and before my sister et al arrived) I had a really rough counseling session that left me feeling completely raw. :cry::cry::cry: It was good and cathartic and all, but good God why does it have to hurt before we can feel good sometimes?! I have had increasing anxiety during the week, because AF is due to arrive tomorrow and that means starting my follistim early next week. The closer I get to starting treatment again, the more scared I become - scared of the disappointment of another failed cycle, and scared of the anxiety of a pregnancy and fear of losing another baby. There is just no easy outcome to this. And putting off treatment another month won't make that anxiety go away, it's just something I have to push through and deal with. I opened up to DH last night and tried to explain to him how facing another treatment cycle is terrifying for me, and he's having a hard time understanding (bless his heart - at least he's trying! :wacko:). It's just not the same for him. They don't have the tww and the wondering if every little tingle in my boobs or abdomen means it worked and then the disappointment. They just have no idea.
> 
> Then yesterday I got a haircut... no major change, but my stylist decided to have a little fun and styled it curly when she was done. I thought it was cute and fun and sassy, and I felt pretty good. (And nothing permanent - just a curling iron - it'll be straight again as soon as I wash it.) So DH comes home from work, walks in the door, and it takes him a good two minutes before he says a WORD. And when he DOES, it's "Your hair looks............. different." :cry::growlmad::cry: WTH??!! I started crying because that, following the anxiety of the week, was just the last straw. How dumb are men????!!!! He might as well have told me I have a fat a$$ while he was at it!!!! I don't care if you don't like my hair, it's MY hair! And ALL you better say when I get it cut is either "Your hair looks cute." or "Oh, you got a haircut." And you'd better not PAUSE before you say it!!!!! :grr: How hard is that to figure out??!!! How do men not get that a little white lie, when it comes to your wife's appearance, is always going to be in his best interest? As long as we're not headed out the door and I have a giant spider in my hair that I don't know about, I need to believe that he thinks I look good. I don't really care if that's not what he thinks!
> 
> So now I get to go out feeling ugly instead of sassy. I think I should point out his receding hairline in retaliation and see how he likes it! :growlmad: You'd think after 12 years of marriage he would know how to respond when I get a haircut. :growlmad:
> 
> My sister and her family will be here until next Saturday so I may not be online much for the next week. (I mean, I'll be lurking - if I go a week without reading, I'd be a mile behind!) I should start stimming next Monday, so send me some good follie mojo in your spare time. Have a great weekend - xoxo to you all.

Dear HA-how you made me laugh! I bet your hair looked really lovely, but the thing is that men don't like any change! They cannot think of anything outside of the box, so when your DH comes home to see you looking different, he's like 'Whoooooooah there!' You're right, though, it wouldn't have taken much to muster up a little white lie... I'm so glad that you brought our attention to the receding hairline-as if THEY are so perfect!!!!!! Ha ha!

As for your cycle, I know exactly how you feel after three clomid cycles and a failed IUI. It is all so stressful. I read on another post a comment that really struck a chord with me-"I love the two week wait as it's the closest to pregnant that I get" and I thought how very sad, and I felt so bad for the girl, but it is so true. We get our hopes up, no matter how hard we try to remain stoic and 'whatever' and when that most awful of visitors turns up, the Evil Hag herself, it is the worst feeling in the world-all hopes dashed, all tentative feelings of PG gone. However, we have got to be 'in it to win it' and to achieve our most richly deserved BFPs, we just have to find the strength to carry on, and we do because it is something we want so badly.

Good luck with the stimming and let's make this YOUR time and your cycle! Go Happy Go! 

Enjoy your time with your visitors-having people over will help take your mind off TTC.

I'm sorry but I have to say, that I have my two furbabies sitting beside me now, and, how can I put this delicately, one has just broken wind. It is completely disgusting, and the funny thing is, he looked at his bottom as if to say 'What was THAT?'!!!!! Sorry, just had to share (I'm sure you'd rather I hadn't!!!).

Have a great weekend, go girl go!!
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:[/FONT]


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Just lurking really and wanted to say :rofl: to HA and Northstar, yes men can really be dumb but what do they know about hair lol?!
> 
> Lava look forward to hearing good results from the blood tests
> 
> FM so sorry you got a BFN, have a lovely relaxing holiday if you can :hugs:
> 
> MissyT hope the shopping trip goes as Ok as it can :hugs:
> 
> And to all the other ladies (OMM, B4MJ and PB particularly), still thinking about you and sending :hugs:
> 
> AFM getting a bit despondent which is silly, maybe just panicking that I will not O at all, tests coming out negative but still some days to go I guess. Thinking about what to do if it doesn't work when i should be thinking and concentrating on it working. Anyway, off to visit BF tonight for 4 days of :sex: to try and cover all bases so will be lurking mostly.

Good luck Butterfly! Enjoy the :sex:! Fingers crossed that you will OV and that you catch your egg!

We will all be rooting for you!
Love and :hugs::hugs:
A
x


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.
> 
> Bless all of you.
> 
> C xx

Thank you TL, and welcome on here!

What an adorable photograph-I love it! Is it your cat???? 

Anyway, good luck with the TTC-lets hope you catch your egg soon!

Lots and lots of :dust::dust: to you!
x


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Well, I just got good news. Numbers are still going up. From 994 on Monday to 4942 this morning. My first scan is on Thursday afternoon! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Goodness gracious me, those numbers are AMAZING!!!! Good luck Lava-everything is going to go brilliantly, I can just tell!!

Enjoy your weekend,
Love
A
xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh TOTALLY forgot to comment on HA's post. :hugs: Men! :wacko: Mine puts his foot in his mouth ALL the time! Love him, know HE loves me, but they are SO not in touch with their sensitive sides. Come on guys...a bit more sensitivity wouldn't hurt you sometimes?! 

At any rate, ignore the comment and hopefully he learned his lesson. I tell my husband to just say "yes dear", acknowledge I'm ALWAYS right :haha:, and be sensitive to my need for encouragement and love OR end up with a VERY cranky wife in the end.

We both have our issues, but after all is said and done, we work through them and "hopefully" learn from them!

Praying you feel better. I know this can take a toll on you. ESPECIALLY coming to terms with the sensitive things that come up in counseling sessions. Took me a while and I found I was REALLY tired during it all. Just emotionally worn out!

Love to you dear friend! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone. Thank you all for your love and prayers. For anyone not on the "graduates" board I thought I'd post today's appointment and experience. I'll hide the bit about my Perinatal Appointment for sensitivity reasons as usual for anyone who wants to look at it and to hide it for those who aren't interested.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry it's been awhile but besides the appointment today. My gmail account was hacked by someone in China. Found out from the Huffington Post that political advisors and military advisors accounts were hacked as well as other gov't agencies. I'm not sure if I'm just a freak accident or if with my political stance and backing of military men and women if I was targeted for that reason. I received MANY calls while at my appointment from people wondering what the heck was going on. I couldn't see because I was OBVIOUSLY at my appointment so when I got home, came home to a MESS. Had to change ALL my passwords, deal with facebook which had a post from this idiot, throw out a mass mail to tell everyone DON'T open, Don't Click, and DELETE, while also going through with a fine tooth comb to "lock" certain aspects of documentation and test outgoing mail and such to be sure it's safe to email friends and family again. :wacko: I wondered how it happened because I don't click on ANYTHING that's unknown and all my sites are known and protected so this idiot accessed my account by hacking through googles problem areas.
> 
> At any rate, NOW I can update you all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Had my appointment today and it went well. Bed rest has helped my length to go from 2.0cm's to 2.4cm's. Still funneled but with 1.3cm's ABOVE the stitch which is excellent and 1cm BELOW the stitch. She's not down to just the stitch holding her and according to a reliable source in the IC thread, we're actually doing GREAT! :happydance:
> 
> They were able to see her heart completely and the sonographer said SHE didn't see any sign of Ventricular Septal Defect. There was a black spot that "could" be, but she said it was SO tiny that she was confident it'd fix itself "IF" it was. We're still going to have to see the Pede. Cardiologist to get their final stance on things, but the fact that her final report told the Perinatal Center she didn't see ANY heart problems, it made for a joyful day! \o/
> 
> Still on bed rest for as long as it takes to keep the baby and stitch working to term but they are SO confident there are no more internal sonograms to check the stitch and length. This is to keep from risking length to dwindle with overdoing internal sonograms as well as once the baby gets to 26 and 28wks the risk of preterm labor gets less riskier for me.
> 
> We're almost there! Only 15-17 more weeks to keep her safe and healthy.:happydance:
> 
> We have another anomaly scan in 5wks for the Peri Center and OBVIOUSLY have to go back to the cardiologist in July for HIS opinion with his OWN sonographer. Praying all is clear and he see's NOTHING! :winkwink:
> 
> Love and :hug: to you all.

Yay MA!! Way to go girl! This news is amazing, I am just soooooooo delighted for you and so pleased that Black Thursday has been and gone for you! You must be sooo relieved. It's all good news, isn't it, with the heart looking fine, and the stitch holding up! Brilliant brilliant! 

I can't believe about the hacker though-that must be so weird for you and such a hassle to try and sort out. I hope all is okay and that you feel that you have covered all bases, I'm sure that you have.

Have a restful weekend and sending you BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
A
xxxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower:xxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Tigerlily. I have two Siamese kitties and I call them my nutty buddies b/c they are BFFs. ;) They make me so happy. They have stuck with me through thick & thin.

Good luck with the BDing, Butterfly. Have a great weekend.

MA, I am overjoyed with your good news. I'm not 100% ready yet for the graduates thread that you mention, but may like to lurk a bit. Can you point me to it? I couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Welcome Tigerlily. I have two Siamese kitties and I call them my nutty buddies b/c they are BFFs. ;) They make me so happy. They have stuck with me through thick & thin.
> 
> Good luck with the BDing, Butterfly. Have a great weekend.
> 
> MA, I am overjoyed with your good news. I'm not 100% ready yet for the graduates thread that you mention, but may like to lurk a bit. Can you point me to it? I couldn't find it. Thanks.


SURE! :winkwink::flower:35 ttc 1St Graduates


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry for anyone who has read this elsewhere but - Heehee - just been late night shopping in Tesco & got chatted up by a guy!! He asked if I was single & when I said I was married he asked how old I was. I got him to guess & he guessed 23!!! Feeling pretty foxy now


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle,
Woo, you go gir!!! Say it with me now ... "Foxy ... Lady"


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wowee! :happydance: What a compliment! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry for anyone who has read this elsewhere but - Heehee - just been late night shopping in Tesco & got chatted up by a guy!! He asked if I was single & when I said I was married he asked how old I was. I got him to guess & he guessed 23!!! Feeling pretty foxy now

yeehaw!!! I hope you went home and capitalized on that feeling!!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## gingerbread

Padbrat I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even pretend to know how hard this must be on you and your dh. Honey you are in my prayers. I will be thinking of you.

MJ my heart was breaking reading your post about your dad. I just wanted to send a big :hugs: to you hun.

Hi to all my other lovley girls!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry for anyone who has read this elsewhere but - Heehee - just been late night shopping in Tesco & got chatted up by a guy!! He asked if I was single & when I said I was married he asked how old I was. I got him to guess & he guessed 23!!! Feeling pretty foxy now

Way to go, Foxy Lady!! xxx


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - you DH should realise how lucky he is to have such a foxy lady!!

MA - having read (almost) all of this thread, I have been following your story, I feel that i know you ladies. (it's rather strange since I am so new!) but I have to tell you, I cried when I got to your BFP post - belated congratulations :) 

Hi to everyone - hope you are all having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> Lavalux - lovely news!! :thumbup:
> 
> and thank you Tigerlily - that's our from our wedding :happydance: the pussycat in your pic is just gorgeous!!
> 
> Macwooley - we are in the same part of the world :)
> 
> thank you onmymind - Im learning slowly :flower:

So we are :thumbup: I'm originally a Yorkshire girl but moved to this part of the world 4.5 years ago just before I married my DH :)


----------



## missyt

HA, men really don't get it sometimes. You are right about them not knowing exactly how we feel. Its very frustrating. They don't have to go through the physical strain we do and I feel that is very much connected to our emotions. We feel the double whammy of the stress. It seems like they just kind of sit back and wait for any news we give them. As for the stupid comment about your hair, my ex was notorious for making those comments. It used to drive me nuts.

Butterfly, have fun BDing!

FM, please don't be so hard on yourself. 

AFM, my shopping trip for the baby gifts went okay. I had mom pick out the cards because I couldn't bear to read them. I think I'll have DH sign them. Also, while we were shopping I bought some cute tops and when I came home and took the tags off, wouldn't you know that one of them was a maternity top! WTH! I went to Ross so everything was just on the rack and I guess I just picked it because it looked cute. It made me cry because it seems like a cruel joke. I just don't get it. For some reason I've lost my voice too. I don't have a cold or anything. I think its stress.


----------



## Macwooly

Missyt - I know I'm still new to the thread but your posts the last few days have touched my heart and I wish I could say something to ease your pain but all I can do is send loads of :hugs: and pray you get your BFP & successful pregnancy soon :hugs:

MA - I don't really know your whole story but am I was so pleased to read your post and that you had a good appointment :)


----------



## purplelou

:hugs: missyt :hugs: I hope your day gets better! :flower:

Macwooley - I am an Essex girl myself and also moved here because of hubby, about 6 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava...fab numbers and how exciting for your scan this coming week:)

Twinkle...wit woo :blush:

Padbrat...sending you hugs and strength hun

Skye...how's you doing hun?

MA...brilliant news, Amelia is going the whole way I tell you 

FM...hope SF is good :flower:

Missy...I broke down in baby gap in Vegas getting baby clothes for my friends little boy. I should have been 20weeks and buying my own baby clothes. It is hard, it is emotionally heartbreaking but you will get your baby :hugs:

:hi: to the newbies and anyone I've missed :hugs:

AFM, thought UTI had returned but GP ruled it out and thinks I have pelvic infection. This means no :sex: never mind TTC this month which will be fine if that's the correct diagnosis. I've had a reaction to the meds already, been advised not to take anymore and see GP on Monday. I feel rough as boots, GP is also trying to get me scanned to check I don't have a cyst or the start of endo. I really am getting quite annoyed :dohh: 

Have a lovely weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever - hope they sort out what is wrong with you soon so that you feel better and can recommence TTC :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Neversaynever - wish you better soon! :hug:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you, my neighbours for real :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, thank you Purplelou!:hugs::kiss::flower: It's been a 10 year journey and one I'd never imagined but it's all starting to come together nicely. Tomorrow is wk 23 for me. I'll have officially passed the milestone of the death of our son 2 years ago and I wouldn't have DREAMED I'd make it past viability date at 24wks now I'm looking forward to getting her nursery stuff home for wk 28 and going to my shower at wk 34 and "hopefully" making it to October.:thumbup:

Lord knows there've been setbacks in our journey, but it finally happened when we were told it never would. So I believe in miracles! Not just one, but two!:winkwink: My son is still alive, he's just alive in heaven waiting for me to hold him for an eternity. My daughter? Well, I'll have her here on earth with me. It's a gift for sure!:happydance:

Thank you so much Macwooly!:hugs: Your very kind!

I look forward to hearing your journeys and pray they aren't as long or tiring as mine was. I'll jump for joy when you reach your bfp!:happydance:

Ah never...those darn setbacks. So sorry hunny!:hugs: The good news is they caught it. Going into a pregnancy with any infection is dangerous. So I look at it as a blessing to get rid of the horrid infection, gather yourself for the next month....and find that romance for the next cycle.:winkwink: This is sure a "process" for all us ttc gals. SO worth it though in the end when your holding your baby!:happydance: 

Waiting patiently as you all are for more bfp's to come and "graduate". Love all you gals! :hug:


----------



## Macwooly

Well one cycle is ending for me today and tomorrow will be CD1 as the :witch: has arrived this afternoon :(

But I'm staying positive and if I ignore 2009 this will be my third cycle trying and if July is my month I will be testing on DH's birthday as my AF will be 2-3 days late by then :thumbup:

I feel God will bless me & my DH with a LO but only he knows when it will happen and I have to be patient in the meantime.

And I daily thank him for my current blessings of my DH who is my rock; my 3 cats who make me feel so privileged when they cuddle me and my 4 dogs who have helped me stay off the antidepressants for 12 months now and this site which gives me daily support and inspiration and has stopped me feeling alone in my desire for a LO :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Neversaynever - wow another west mids lady!! hopefully the powers that be will put something in the water so we can all catch our sticky beans soon xx


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls, I'm just back from holiday and had no time to catch up on posts. I'm still really sad for Debs :cry::cry:. 

I also just briefly saw that FM and Missy is out. I'm really sorry girls. I was hopeful that this was your month :cry: It's very upsetting to have a negative after a tx. Girls I'm sending you both loads and loads of love and hugs. I'm sorry that it didn't work this time. But please keep in mind that both of you lovely girls will have your baby in the end. We all will. Untll than all this anxiety will remain for the time being :-( :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

The journey to Tuscany and the way back was very uncomfortable. I'm gonna have a scan on Monday. Untill than I'm all pins and needles.

Promise I will catch up with u all in a couple of days. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Neversaynever

MA...I'm glad it's being looked into as I feel that whatever is giving me grief right now, it's preventing me getting that sticky BFP so I'm prepared to wait. I'm not going to allow myself to feel pressured anymore as it's not healthy. Reading some posts lately have made me realise how I need OH on board on every aspect. 

Purplelou...can't beat the old brummie land :haha:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> I agree with everyone needing a furry little snuggler :thumbup:

Oh i so agree, i dont know what i would do without my dog, he is a 62lb furball of love!!


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> HA, men really don't get it sometimes. You are right about them not knowing exactly how we feel. Its very frustrating. They don't have to go through the physical strain we do and I feel that is very much connected to our emotions. We feel the double whammy of the stress. It seems like they just kind of sit back and wait for any news we give them. As for the stupid comment about your hair, my ex was notorious for making those comments. It used to drive me nuts.
> 
> Butterfly, have fun BDing!
> 
> FM, please don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> AFM, my shopping trip for the baby gifts went okay. I had mom pick out the cards because I couldn't bear to read them. I think I'll have DH sign them. Also, while we were shopping I bought some cute tops and when I came home and took the tags off, wouldn't you know that one of them was a maternity top! WTH! I went to Ross so everything was just on the rack and I guess I just picked it because it looked cute. It made me cry because it seems like a cruel joke. I just don't get it. For some reason I've lost my voice too. I don't have a cold or anything. I think its stress.

Awwww honey i am so sorry you have to go through this. You go to that shower, and you soak up all those preggy vibes, and you know what, i think its a sign that you got the maternity top, i think its a very good sign that your going to be needing one very soon!! Hang in there honey, sending you big warm hugs.


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone needing a furry little snuggler :thumbup:
> 
> Oh i so agree, i dont know what i would do without my dog, he is a 62lb furball of love!!Click to expand...

I do love how unconditionally a dog loves you :thumbup:

My 4 dogs ranging from 50lb to 110lb and adore them all :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Well one cycle is ending for me today and tomorrow will be CD1 as the :witch: has arrived this afternoon :(
> 
> But I'm staying positive and if I ignore 2009 this will be my third cycle trying and if July is my month I will be testing on DH's birthday as my AF will be 2-3 days late by then :thumbup:
> 
> I feel God will bless me & my DH with a LO but only he knows when it will happen and I have to be patient in the meantime.
> 
> And I daily thank him for my current blessings of my DH who is my rock; my 3 cats who make me feel so privileged when they cuddle me and my 4 dogs who have helped me stay off the antidepressants for 12 months now and this site which gives me daily support and inspiration and has stopped me feeling alone in my desire for a LO :thumbup:

 I love your attitude Hun,:hugs:And u are right we all have a lot to be thankful for but I know one day u and dh will be blessed with a lo and wot a lucky :baby:It will be ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rayndvs

Hi ladies. I am new to this thread. I have been on the IVF/ICSI May 2011 thread. The attempt was unsuccessful. I am 35 been TTC for 6 yrs. Low ovarian reserve. High FSH and low AMH. I am not giving up.
I was such a poor responder (three eggs on a megadose protocol) the Dr has suggested IUI with Follistem. It is either this or donor eggs. I haven't decided yet. I don't have insurance because I am a disabled veteran so it is all out of pocket. I have an appt with VA in case there is something they will help with. In the meantime I am taking DHEA 75mg, CO-Q 10 200mg, neonatal vitamins. Hope to increase my egg quality and quantity. Looking to start again Aug/Sept.
Good Luck to All of You!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Hello


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome to the newbies. :hi: 

I have two fur babies. Pekingese and a Jack Russell Terror....erm um Terrier. :haha: 

I'm just warning you that once you get your bfp's you may find behaviors starting. My Jack has become a terror at times. As some of you know, we've renamed him "pee diddy" for the remainder here. He's got nerve staring right at me and pee'ing. 

BUT, they love like no other and I don't think I would have made it through the hard years without these Dogs who took turns staying with me as I cried in the night when my son died, to the loneliness I felt when Doug was at work or the sadness I felt when we were childless and struggling. God just knew what we needed. \o/

Have a good weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh my...If I ever get knocked up...my Lola had better not start peeing inside...or, she'll be shipped of to my MIL's...JK...

I have a friend who swears that her dog knew she was pregnant before she did...Her dog started getting crazy protective of her, even barking and carrying on if the hubby got too close...something she NEVER did before...The dog sort of got in 'guard mode'...wouldn't leave her side, followed her around everywhere...and when she'd go to the bathroom without the dog and close the door, the dog would panic and bark incessantly until she came out of the bathroom...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Indigo77 said:


> Oh my...If I ever get knocked up...my Lola had better not start peeing inside...or, she'll be shipped of to my MIL's...JK...
> 
> I have a friend who swears that her dog knew she was pregnant before she did...Her dog started getting crazy protective of her, even barking and carrying on if the hubby got too close...something she NEVER did before...The dog sort of got in 'guard mode'...wouldn't leave her side, followed her around everywhere...and when she'd go to the bathroom without the dog and close the door, the dog would panic and bark incessantly until she came out of the bathroom...

First, it's not a matter of IF, but WHEN:winkwink::thumbup::flower:

Next, it'll be interesting to hear everyones fur baby story. They both are usually around me. I find they take turns though.:haha: Max has been the naughtier one though. I DO love that little terror. :dohh::winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Goodness if one of mine guards me any more then I'll never be rid of him :)


----------



## Dwrgi

rayndvs said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this thread. I have been on the IVF/ICSI May 2011 thread. The attempt was unsuccessful. I am 35 been TTC for 6 yrs. Low ovarian reserve. High FSH and low AMH. I am not giving up.
> I was such a poor responder (three eggs on a megadose protocol) the Dr has suggested IUI with Follistem. It is either this or donor eggs. I haven't decided yet. I don't have insurance because I am a disabled veteran so it is all out of pocket. I have an appt with VA in case there is something they will help with. In the meantime I am taking DHEA 75mg, CO-Q 10 200mg, neonatal vitamins. Hope to increase my egg quality and quantity. Looking to start again Aug/Sept.
> Good Luck to All of You!!!

Welcome to the thread Rayndvs! So sorry to hear about your unsuccessful IVF/ICSI attempt. However, it sounds as if the doc has Plan B, so hopefully you will get your BFP! 

I am interested in your story as I'm due to have ICSI in August, and have been told my AMH is 2.9. My doc is going to give me loads of drugs and short protocol, and she says they are hoping for 3-5 eggs, but more than likely 1-3 of good quality-so I haven't got huge hopes for a BFP, tbh. What is your AMH? Also, can vits actually increase egg quantity?? 

Anyway, I hope that you are okay-it must have been very difficult when the cycle failed. Did they offer support at your clinic??

You have found a supportive thread here-let's hope that your TTC journey is soon to end!

Take care and enjoy your weekend,
Lots of :hugs: to you,
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Just want to say hello to the newbies on this thread - it is a lovely one tbh, even though I have not been on it for that long myself.

AFM today I got a positive on the cheapie OPKs so that has cheered me up a bit and made me hope that I actually might ovulate! Only reason to think I might not is my age really. So will be having a bit more :sex: for the next 2 days to try and catch that bean.

:wave: to everyone else, will be back at home and catching up properly on Tuesday I think (unless anyone thinks I should keep BDing for longer?!?


----------



## purplelou

rayndvs said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this thread. I have been on the IVF/ICSI May 2011 thread. The attempt was unsuccessful. I am 35 been TTC for 6 yrs. Low ovarian reserve. High FSH and low AMH. I am not giving up.
> I was such a poor responder (three eggs on a megadose protocol) the Dr has suggested IUI with Follistem. It is either this or donor eggs. I haven't decided yet. I don't have insurance because I am a disabled veteran so it is all out of pocket. I have an appt with VA in case there is something they will help with. In the meantime I am taking DHEA 75mg, CO-Q 10 200mg, neonatal vitamins. Hope to increase my egg quality and quantity. Looking to start again Aug/Sept.
> Good Luck to All of You!!!

Hi there! 
Im new too, but this thread is full of lovely ladies, and there seems to be a lot of support here :) it sounds as if you have had a very hard time so far!!


----------



## purplelou

Indigo77 said:


> Oh my...If I ever get knocked up...my Lola had better not start peeing inside...or, she'll be shipped of to my MIL's...JK...
> 
> I have a friend who swears that her dog knew she was pregnant before she did...Her dog started getting crazy protective of her, even barking and carrying on if the hubby got too close...something she NEVER did before...The dog sort of got in 'guard mode'...wouldn't leave her side, followed her around everywhere...and when she'd go to the bathroom without the dog and close the door, the dog would panic and bark incessantly until she came out of the bathroom...

hehehe - my two already sit outside the bathroom with their butts wedge against the door! They seem to be convinced there is a secret exit out of there!


----------



## lavalux

All these furbaby stories are cracking me up. MA, how is Pee Diddy doing lately? :) Every time I go to the bathroom, one of my cats, Lucy, rushes to go with me. When I try to close the door, she sprints over & sneaks her way in. I don't know how many times, especially in the middle of the night when I'm practically sleep walking to the bathroom, that I've almost taken her poor kitty head off. I've been making so many more trips at night lately and she jumps off the bed, nearly cuts me off ... I am scared that I'm going to trip over her one of these days. Fortunately, she and Sasha are remembering their litter box manners! :)


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new on here, but I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to so many of you right now. I think you're all incredibly courageous and have such tremendous strength. I hope that in time, you find that peace that you so rightly deserve.
> 
> Bless all of you.
> 
> C xx
> 
> Thank you TL, and welcome on here!
> 
> What an adorable photograph-I love it! Is it your cat????
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the TTC-lets hope you catch your egg soon!
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust::dust: to you!
> xClick to expand...

Hello Dwrgi and thank you for the lovely message! :flower:

That isn't my kitty, but she's gorgeous, isn't she?? I have a black and white moggy called Kramer who currently lives with my dad. We're moving early 2012, but I suspect that my dad won't be letting him join us! Since my mum passed, Kramer has been good company for him, so I'm not sure I could do it even if Kramer wanted to 'come home'. 

Thank you for the babydust, I think I could use some of it! I send lots of :dust: filled luck and wishes back to you!

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry for anyone who has read this elsewhere but - Heehee - just been late night shopping in Tesco & got chatted up by a guy!! He asked if I was single & when I said I was married he asked how old I was. I got him to guess & he guessed 23!!! Feeling pretty foxy now

Hi Twinkle :flower:

Woweee!! Do tell us your secret!! :winkwink:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks re the pic - we certainly were having a good giggle, because we were both several pints in at that point! :drunk: It was taken at a friend's party last summer, and she had several kegs from a local brewery all tapped... we had a good time that day! :haha:
> 
> So sad that you can't have your cat with you right now. My sister went thru the same thing in college, and when she finally got into a place where she could have her kitty with her, our dad wouldn't part with the little furball! We always joked that my sister had her parental rights terminated! :haha: She adopted a new kitty at that point and her old girl lived out the rest of her days with my parents.
> 
> I'm sorry about your mum. :hugs: My MIL died several years ago, and we often wish my FIL had a pet - he is extremely lonely but he thinks he wouldn't like a pet. :shrug: I think the world would be a happier place if everyone had a furry little snuggler in their lives. :flower:

Hello HA, I hope you're having a good weekend :flower:

Thank you for the hugs. It's been a tough couple of years since mum passed. We got engaged just before we were told her Cancer had returned and just hoped that we'd get married in time, but unfortunately it wasn't to be. She always talked about seeing me get married and wondering what our children would be like. I know she can't be here, but she's always in my head and in my heart and I just try to remember how lucky I was to have such a wonderful, loving mum. 

Oh, I really miss having a furry friend to cuddle up to, I can't wait to move into a house with a garden - if we can find one in London! - so that we can adopt another. Husband has promised that we can (hopefully) have a Persian cat.. although I'm not sure I'll be able to stop at one! :winkwink: 

Take care and lots of :dust:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

lavalux said:


> Welcome Tigerlily. I have two Siamese kitties and I call them my nutty buddies b/c they are BFFs. ;) They make me so happy. They have stuck with me through thick & thin.

Thank you, Lavalux :flower:

Congratulations on the BFP! What wonderful news and the numbers are fantastic! :happydance:

I've started calling Kramer 'Chicken Chops' as my dad spoils him with fresh chicken everyday... yeah, I can't see him moving back in with us when the best we can offer is tinned cat food! 

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you're all having a good weekend. :hi:

Thank you again for the warm welcome.

This weekend marked our first six months of TTC #1. If I'm honest though, the journey started 16 months ago. My husband suffers with delayed ejaculation. When we were doing our utmost NOT to fall pregnant, this was quite useful, but last year when we knew we'd want to start a family after the wedding we seeked medical advice. After a year of GP and hospital appointments we were told surgery would resolve the issue, only for the surgeon to tell us on the day of the surgery that no, it was not a surgical issue ](*,) 

We're back to square one, but the Drs now think it's psychological, but yet again we're on waiting lists and me and my eggs are not getting any younger. It's also making the TTC rather complicated. Whoever said to 'relax and go with the flow' needs a slap in the face with a wet kipper! :pop:

So, along with husband seeking medical help, I have to face-up to the fact that I need too, as well. Any advice as to what I should expect would be greatly appreciated. I know tests are never pleasant, but I'm so scared about results. Results always lead to decisions and that's when you need courage.

Also, has anyone tried acupuncture? I went for a massage yesterday for stress relief.. only to end-up with a male masseuse! So much for de-stressing, I spent the whole time mentally praying that my towel wouldn't move!! :haha: :shy:

Take care everyone and :dust: to all!

C xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> All these furbaby stories are cracking me up. MA, how is Pee Diddy doing lately? :) Every time I go to the bathroom, one of my cats, Lucy, rushes to go with me. When I try to close the door, she sprints over & sneaks her way in. I don't know how many times, especially in the middle of the night when I'm practically sleep walking to the bathroom, that I've almost taken her poor kitty head off. I've been making so many more trips at night lately and she jumps off the bed, nearly cuts me off ... I am scared that I'm going to trip over her one of these days. Fortunately, she and Sasha are remembering their litter box manners! :)

Well, he hasn't pee'd in several days so that's a start.:thumbup::winkwink:

Speaking of the bathroom. I'll be in the bathroom and Max knows how to open the door, so when my husband brings him upstairs, he slams the door open to see me so everyone can see me sitting on the toilet. NOT a modest Dog by any means.:blush::haha:

He's been "trying" to be on his best behavior since the last behavior. Seems to be doing alright but I can't turn my back for a minute. He looks cute, but his looks are deceiving. :winkwink::dohh:


----------



## rayndvs

Dwrgi said:


> rayndvs said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am new to this thread. I have been on the IVF/ICSI May 2011 thread. The attempt was unsuccessful. I am 35 been TTC for 6 yrs. Low ovarian reserve. High FSH and low AMH. I am not giving up.
> I was such a poor responder (three eggs on a megadose protocol) the Dr has suggested IUI with Follistem. It is either this or donor eggs. I haven't decided yet. I don't have insurance because I am a disabled veteran so it is all out of pocket. I have an appt with VA in case there is something they will help with. In the meantime I am taking DHEA 75mg, CO-Q 10 200mg, neonatal vitamins. Hope to increase my egg quality and quantity. Looking to start again Aug/Sept.
> Good Luck to All of You!!!
> 
> Welcome to the thread Rayndvs! So sorry to hear about your unsuccessful IVF/ICSI attempt. However, it sounds as if the doc has Plan B, so hopefully you will get your BFP!
> 
> I am interested in your story as I'm due to have ICSI in August, and have been told my AMH is 2.9. My doc is going to give me loads of drugs and short protocol, and she says they are hoping for 3-5 eggs, but more than likely 1-3 of good quality-so I haven't got huge hopes for a BFP, tbh. What is your AMH? Also, can vits actually increase egg quantity??
> 
> Anyway, I hope that you are okay-it must have been very difficult when the cycle failed. Did they offer support at your clinic??
> 
> You have found a supportive thread here-let's hope that your TTC journey is soon to end!
> 
> Take care and enjoy your weekend,
> Lots of :hugs: to you,
> xClick to expand...

DWRGI - The failed attempt was tough but I was sorta prepared. I actually felt all my symptoms fade Sat and I tested Mon. My IVF journey was a rollercoaster of good and bad news. My AMH is 1.2 on my first ultrasound I had 5 antral follicles. My doc was surprised to see that many. We started on FSH 200 / Menopur 75 once a day. The FSH increased a little at the end. On my first ultrasound after stims I had 2 follies on the right (perfect size 10's) 1 on the left (a bit smaller 8). We almost cancelled but we checked my estrogen level and it was awesome. So we went for it. The right side grew to perfect size quickly and the left stopped growing. When I went in for retrieval I had only the two follies. However we got 4 eggs!! 1 actually matured in the dish lol. 3 fertilized and made it to day 5. 1 great, 1 good, 1 poor embies. I then went on progesterone IM and suppositories. But still it didn't work. According to my test numbers it looked like one tried but...

I'm not a candidate for IVF due to such poor response but my doc is confident that now that I have had the right hormones jump started it is only a matter of time. So on to IUI!! I feel like I'm going backwards. lol Most start with IUI. As for the vitamins. DHEA at 75 has been found to preserve and sometimes increase egg quality and quantity. CO-Q 10 at 200 is also being looked at for women with low ovarian reserve. You can find lots of info on it online and ask your doc. Most are suggesting it. However they also say you should start it 3 mon in advance. But remember you are being stimulated so don't worry about not doing vit. 

Good luck in Aug. It is harder to go through than I thought but I wouldn't take it back for nothing. Me and my hubby are way closer now. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I hope you're all having a good weekend. :hi:
> 
> Thank you again for the warm welcome.
> 
> This weekend marked our first six months of TTC #1. If I'm honest though, the journey started 16 months ago. My husband suffers with delayed ejaculation. When we were doing our utmost NOT to fall pregnant, this was quite useful, but last year when we knew we'd want to start a family after the wedding we seeked medical advice. After a year of GP and hospital appointments we were told surgery would resolve the issue, only for the surgeon to tell us on the day of the surgery that no, it was not a surgical issue ](*,)
> 
> We're back to square one, but the Drs now think it's psychological, but yet again we're on waiting lists and me and my eggs are not getting any younger. It's also making the TTC rather complicated. Whoever said to 'relax and go with the flow' needs a slap in the face with a wet kipper! :pop:
> 
> So, along with husband seeking medical help, I have to face-up to the fact that I need too, as well. Any advice as to what I should expect would be greatly appreciated. I know tests are never pleasant, but I'm so scared about results. Results always lead to decisions and that's when you need courage.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried acupuncture? I went for a massage yesterday for stress relief.. only to end-up with a male masseuse! So much for de-stressing, I spent the whole time mentally praying that my towel wouldn't move!! :haha: :shy:
> 
> Take care everyone and :dust: to all!
> 
> C xx

The tests for you are nothing to worry about. They'll draw a boatload of blood and check a bunch of different hormone levels. That's what you'll see referred to as the Day 3 bloods, because they have to be drawn on day 3 of your cycle. They may also want to do an ultrasound and/or an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) to check the structure of your uterus and tubes. The ultrasound is a breeze. For me the HSG was a breeze as well, but some women find it painful. I took 3x200mg ibuprofen (advil, motrin, etc) about 30 minutes beforehand to prevent cramping, and it seems most women who do that have less pain/discomfort. Someone on here took some valium beforehand... it kind of depends on your pain and anxiety threshold.

I know what you mean about results leading to decisions... my day 3 bloods are a year old and probably should be repeated now, but I'm scared to... it's easier to bury my head in the sand than face the fact that my FSH, which was perfect (even in my RE's words!) a year ago, might have gone up.... I think I'm going to go ahead with these last two IUIs, and if they're unsuccessful, redo the day 3s then to help us decide re IVF.

It seems ridiculous that they couldn't figure out that your DH didn't need surgery until the day of the surgery!! WTH?! 

As our ttc journey wore on, my DH started to struggle with ED - the guys are under a lot of pressure to perform on command and it really can take a toll. We honestly felt a huge relief when we started IUI - it completely freed us from the pressures of sex by the calendar. 

Oooh, I love a mansage! (man+massage=mansage in my world) The first one I ever had kinda made me feel weird, but after that I didn't care - they generally have stronger hands than women do and I prefer a deep-tissue massage, so it works for me. I get a massage about once/month, but lately I've been seeing a little tiny Asian woman named Ping who is crazy strong - I love her! Just had one with her on Friday, as a matter of fact. :cloud9:


----------



## missyt

Welcome, Rayndvs!

Neversay, I hope you find out soon what's wrong soon. Most importantly, I hope you feel okay.

Macooley, my 2 pugs definately make life better for me. They give me so much support, I'd be lost without them. I am more likely to take them to the doctors then take myself. I keep telling myself that I'm such a protective pug mom, I hate to see what kind of crazy, protective mom I'm going to be when I do have a baby. As far as I'm concerned those two pugs are my children, even if other people think thats silly.

AFM, my parents left to go back home today. I'm glad they came. I opened up a bit to my mom. I think she'll be praying a lot for me now. We all went to church together yesterday and I truly feel like my fate is in the hands of God now. I prayed that he would bless all of us ladies with healthy babies.


----------



## missyt

Tigerlily, I feel the same as HA about the tests. For me, even if I dreaded the result, I had a peace of mind that we would have an answer and we could begin to fix it. Like HA said, its bloowork, ultrasounds and HSG. I didn't have a problem with the HSG either though some women found it painful. It was just a little uncomfortable but bearable for me. I think I worked my elf up for it to be worse than it was. For us, our results came back normal so we are diagnosed as unexplained. DH's numbers are a little low but not enough to classify us as male factor. I would go ahead with the testing. It isn't bad at all and hopefully you will get some peace of mind too. Most of us have gone through it so you have support here.


----------



## Macwooly

Tigerlily good luck with the tests :hugs:

I am so cross with myself as I didn't get all the tests available back in 2009 when TTC and I'm not sure if the GP will make us wait the obligatory 6 months before starting the testing again. I might phone tomorrow to make an appointment as see if they will start early especially as we know DH's SA was less than desirable in 2009 :shrug:

Missyt - I think Pugs are just tiny packages of personality and attitude :) And my dogs & cats see the vet more often than I see my GP. One of them has some real issues with her joints and arthritis and she's not yet 4 years old and it breaks my heart :cry: But they are the best and know how to stop my tears with a tongue in my ear or nose or a toy shoved into my face :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Never*- I'm so sorry about your pelvic infection! Wishing you a speedy recovery!:flower:

*OMM*- sending big hugs your way! You are in my thoughts!:hugs::hugs:

*Futuremommie*- I am so sorry about the bfn. Sending hugs and prayers your way! :hugs::hugs: Enjoy San Fran. Happy Auntie's advice about the garden sound lovely.

*MJ*- Sending lot's of hugs your way! You are in my thoughts!!:hugs::hugs:

*HappyAuntie*- You always know just what to say to make us all feel better! When you start your treatment...wishing you the best follies!!! :happydance: Husbands! I know exactly what you are talking about. My dh can be really insensitive sometimes. For example, We were going out with another couple and I did my make-up, hair was in rollers, cute outfit...we go outside to wait for them and he starts examining my hair....he says...are those gray hairs I see?! He was laughing, he thought it was soooo funny... I was really hurt. He is losing his hair at a very rapid pace:haha: and I didn't bring that up!

*Missy*- I know how hard it is to buy baby items for others, when all we want is to be able to buy it for our own baby's that we want so much! I'm glad that your Mom was with you!:hugs::hugs:

*Lava*- So glad to hear that your numbers are just going up & up! :baby: I'm so excited for you!:happydance:

*Butterfly*- Sending you lot's of positive thoughts for your ov. :sex:

*Twinkle*- what you said about men asking an adult before they speak- was so funny! And the compliment from another man...that's always nice! :thumbup: Your new name should be Twinkle aka 'Foxy Lady'.

*Dwrgi*- Woo Hoo....so excited for you to start IVF.:happydance:

*Macwooly*- So Sorry af showed! Hoping you get your bfp, in your new cycle!:hugs::hugs:

*Skye*- Your back! Yay!! How was your holiday???:hugs::hugs:

*Ginger*- Sending you lot's of love and 
hugs!!!!:hugs::hugs:

*MommysAngel*- :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

afm..I think I ov'd on CD17...dh and I dtd...every other day before that and then on that day. I used the preseed and the softcup and left it in all night. So will see. I refuse to symptom spot b/c I will drive myself crazy. Just trying to go with the flow and see what happens and if I get af..then I will just keep trying. We are planning to try ourselves for the summer and will seek treatment options at the end of August.

Hello & Welcome!!!! Tigerlily, Purplelou, Rayndvs! :hugs::hugs:

Wishing you all a fantastic weekend!!!!

Love& Hugs to you all.:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: and of course :dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Butterfly67 said:


> AFM today I got a positive on the cheapie OPKs so that has cheered me up a bit and made me hope that I actually might ovulate! Only reason to think I might not is my age really. So will be having a bit more :sex: for the next 2 days to try and catch that bean.
> 
> :wave: to everyone else, will be back at home and catching up properly on Tuesday I think (unless anyone thinks I should keep BDing for longer?!?

Woohoo!! FYI, my RE told me that if I'm getting positive OPKs and my cycles are pretty regular, then I am ovulating... so I wouldn't worry about a follie not popping this month, given that you've got the positive OPK. Go for it!! And as for BD, I don't think you need to continue past Tuesday. Again, my RE's instructions (before we switched to IUI) was to BD on the day of the positive OPK, skip the next day, and BD again on the third day. (The skip day gives the spermies time to recharge - if you BD every day it can decrease the count.) Also, be sure your BF is clearing out the pipes (so to speak!) 3-5 days before you start BDing - that will help with the quality of his sperm by getting rid of the ones that have been hanging around too long. 




rayndvs said:


> DWRGI - The failed attempt was tough but I was sorta prepared. I actually felt all my symptoms fade Sat and I tested Mon. My IVF journey was a rollercoaster of good and bad news. My AMH is 1.2 on my first ultrasound I had 5 antral follicles. My doc was surprised to see that many. We started on FSH 200 / Menopur 75 once a day. The FSH increased a little at the end. On my first ultrasound after stims I had 2 follies on the right (perfect size 10's) 1 on the left (a bit smaller 8). We almost cancelled but we checked my estrogen level and it was awesome. So we went for it. The right side grew to perfect size quickly and the left stopped growing. When I went in for retrieval I had only the two follies. However we got 4 eggs!! 1 actually matured in the dish lol. 3 fertilized and made it to day 5. 1 great, 1 good, 1 poor embies. I then went on progesterone IM and suppositories. But still it didn't work. According to my test numbers it looked like one tried but...
> 
> I'm not a candidate for IVF due to such poor response but my doc is confident that now that I have had the right hormones jump started it is only a matter of time. So on to IUI!! I feel like I'm going backwards. lol Most start with IUI. As for the vitamins. DHEA at 75 has been found to preserve and sometimes increase egg quality and quantity. CO-Q 10 at 200 is also being looked at for women with low ovarian reserve. You can find lots of info on it online and ask your doc. Most are suggesting it. However they also say you should start it 3 mon in advance. But remember you are being stimulated so don't worry about not doing vit.
> 
> Good luck in Aug. It is harder to go through than I thought but I wouldn't take it back for nothing. Me and my hubby are way closer now. :hugs:

Welcome, Rayndvs! I'm glad you found us. :hi: And thank you for your service to our country. :flower: Whereabouts in OK are you? My sister lives in Norman (though she's actually here visiting me right now!). I have never been so hot as I've been in Norman - I swear, the state of Oklahoma must be a mile from the sun! 

Your IVF experience must have been so frustrating and disappointing. At least with moving "backwards" to IUI, you know the procedure will be a WHOLE lot easier this time around! So when do you start? I'm on follistim + IUI, too, as are a few others. I start stimming (for my 3rd IUI) on Tuesday. (And for my fellow whatevs, I am definitely falling off the wagon already! :nope:)


----------



## purplelou

missyt said:


> As far as I'm concerned those two pugs are my children, even if other people think thats silly.

absolutely NOT silly!! mine are my babies too - we do spoil them but they repay us with loves and snuggles all the time xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Indigo77 said:


> Oh my...If I ever get knocked up...my Lola had better not start peeing inside...or, she'll be shipped of to my MIL's...JK...
> 
> I have a friend who swears that her dog knew she was pregnant before she did...Her dog started getting crazy protective of her, even barking and carrying on if the hubby got too close...something she NEVER did before...The dog sort of got in 'guard mode'...wouldn't leave her side, followed her around everywhere...and when she'd go to the bathroom without the dog and close the door, the dog would panic and bark incessantly until she came out of the bathroom...

My huskeys follow me everywhere. They howl if I shut the bathroom door against them, and sit watching me have a shower. They also like licking the water off but that is quite revolting. Gwydion, the boy, even started pawing at my OH when OH lay on the bed next to me, where Gwyd normally sits. OH dutifully moved, until I realised we had to show Gwydion that OH was alpha and not him! He was not happy (OH or Gwyds!!!). 

But, they are my babies, and complete surrogates cos they get all my love and attention and have filled such a huge gap in my life.... 

I guess we can all identify with that one! 

Hope you've all had a good weekend; I haven't had a chance to catch up as I've been marking all day and can delightfully announce that I only have 20 left-wehey!!!!!! I am zonked, I have to say.... but will catch up properly tomorrow.

Have a good week, all my love,
A
xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I hope you're all having a good weekend. :hi:
> 
> Thank you again for the warm welcome.
> 
> This weekend marked our first six months of TTC #1. If I'm honest though, the journey started 16 months ago. My husband suffers with delayed ejaculation. When we were doing our utmost NOT to fall pregnant, this was quite useful, but last year when we knew we'd want to start a family after the wedding we seeked medical advice. After a year of GP and hospital appointments we were told surgery would resolve the issue, only for the surgeon to tell us on the day of the surgery that no, it was not a surgical issue ](*,)
> 
> We're back to square one, but the Drs now think it's psychological, but yet again we're on waiting lists and me and my eggs are not getting any younger. It's also making the TTC rather complicated. Whoever said to 'relax and go with the flow' needs a slap in the face with a wet kipper! :pop:
> 
> So, along with husband seeking medical help, I have to face-up to the fact that I need too, as well. Any advice as to what I should expect would be greatly appreciated. I know tests are never pleasant, but I'm so scared about results. Results always lead to decisions and that's when you need courage.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried acupuncture? I went for a massage yesterday for stress relief.. only to end-up with a male masseuse! So much for de-stressing, I spent the whole time mentally praying that my towel wouldn't move!! :haha: :shy:
> 
> Take care everyone and :dust: to all!
> 
> C xx

Hi Tiger! Hope you're having a good weekend. I'm sorry to hear that they cancelled your husband's surgery on the morning itself. What a nightmare... 

I don't know what I can say to you re. tests. Suppose the first thing is to make sure that you are ovulating, and when you ovulate. If the problem is to do with ejaculation, I wonder if IUI might help you.... I'm sorry, I really know nothing about this. They would put you on meds (I had to inject myself-seriously no big deal) and then scan you to check how your follicles are responding. Once they believe the follicles are the right size, you'll have a trigger shot to cause ovulation and then, wham bam, you will be inseminated with hubby's swimmers. Fingers crossed. Girls on here say it's no more uncomfortable than a smear test. 

Have you had a lap and dye, to check that all tubes are clear, etc.? 

But, I did want to say that I have acupuncture and find it really helps me relax. My first therapist interfered with my cycle and reduced my period from 3 days to 1, and now I have somebody else who is getting me back to normal! She is trying to encourage blood into my uterus. More than anything else, I find it really calming and, as I'm a secondary school teacher, I get very stressed so this is exactly what I need. I'd give it a go. Try and find one that specialises in fertility acupucnture-I think the Zita West website has links to recommended/affiliated therapists. 

Anyway, good luck to you and I hope you get your :bfp: very very soon!

:hugs: to you!
xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

HappyAuntie said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> AFM today I got a positive on the cheapie OPKs so that has cheered me up a bit and made me hope that I actually might ovulate! Only reason to think I might not is my age really. So will be having a bit more :sex: for the next 2 days to try and catch that bean.
> 
> :wave: to everyone else, will be back at home and catching up properly on Tuesday I think (unless anyone thinks I should keep BDing for longer?!?
> 
> Woohoo!! FYI, my RE told me that if I'm getting positive OPKs and my cycles are pretty regular, then I am ovulating... so I wouldn't worry about a follie not popping this month, given that you've got the positive OPK. Go for it!! And as for BD, I don't think you need to continue past Tuesday. Again, my RE's instructions (before we switched to IUI) was to BD on the day of the positive OPK, skip the next day, and BD again on the third day. (The skip day gives the spermies time to recharge - if you BD every day it can decrease the count.) Also, be sure your BF is clearing out the pipes (so to speak!) 3-5 days before you start BDing - that will help with the quality of his sperm by getting rid of the ones that have been hanging around too long.Click to expand...

Thanks HA, that has set my mind at ease :) Will head home on Tuesday then. Am certain BF has cleared out the pipes beforehand, in fact I had to tell him to keep his hands off the pipes for a couple of days before I turned up lol :)

:hugs: thanks again!


----------



## Indigo77

lavalux said:


> All these furbaby stories are cracking me up. MA, how is Pee Diddy doing lately? :) Every time I go to the bathroom, one of my cats, Lucy, rushes to go with me. When I try to close the door, she sprints over & sneaks her way in. I don't know how many times, especially in the middle of the night when I'm practically sleep walking to the bathroom, that I've almost taken her poor kitty head off. I've been making so many more trips at night lately and she jumps off the bed, nearly cuts me off ... I am scared that I'm going to trip over her one of these days. Fortunately, she and Sasha are remembering their litter box manners! :)

My cat does the same...and right after I get off the toilet, he hops on and waits for me to flush....and he sits there watching the water flush down....then he takes a drink...:haha: Oh, but he is such a lover we changed his name from Zoe George (we mistakenly thought he was a girl) to Don Juan- Casanova - Fabio-George.....aka Fabio...


----------



## missyt

Macooley and purplelou, I'm so glad you know how I feel about my puggies. I love them to peices and I tell them all the time! One has allergies so I give him shots regulary. He is such a trooper. The other has a swallowing fetish (LOL). No matter now much I monitor him, he has swallowed things he shouldn't have about 3 times in his 4 years. One resulted in serious surgery but they both have pet insurance. When I first purchased the insurance for them, I felt so much better! Now I know that it will never be an issue of money to give them the best care they need. Its so worth the $70/month.

Luvvie, most importantly, have fun with the dtding! I'm praying for you this month. I think a lot of us are in the same boat for the summer. I'm glad that many of us have decided to ENJOY the summer and try to chill out and have some fun. That was the last thing my mom said to me when they left this moring, she said to enjoy my summer.

AFM, I have some good news about DH's ex moving situation. They are not moving to our town now. They are supposedly closing on a house but its far enough away from us for us to feel comfortable about it. I'm not sure if I mentioned stepson's lyme disease situation. If I get too much into it, it'll be a super long post. Its just another example of why I don't understand why certain people get to be mothers and wonderful ladies like us don't. DH's ex is convinced the whole family has lyme disease and seeks off the wall treaments for herself and her two kids (one is with DH). She has had stepson on antibiotics for 16 months and he is 11. I don't understand why she doesn't think this is harmful to him and also to her 6 yr old. She takes them to doctors that tell her what she wants to hear. Stepson (SS) came over with pills this weekend and he said he never even had to see the doctor to get them. His mom brought them home for him. I googled them and they are to fight sexually transmitted diseases (???). He has been complaining of stomach issues so I googled the side effects. Sure enough, that was a side effect. I told him he didn't have to take them this weekend if it hurts his stomach. I just don't understand. Last summer he was on antibiotics that made him sensitive to the sun and he got a really bad burn. This is what makes me so frustrated about being a stepmom. I can only do so much and I have little say. I'm so afraid that she is going to ruin his health permanantly.


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my...If I ever get knocked up...my Lola had better not start peeing inside...or, she'll be shipped of to my MIL's...JK...
> 
> I have a friend who swears that her dog knew she was pregnant before she did...Her dog started getting crazy protective of her, even barking and carrying on if the hubby got too close...something she NEVER did before...The dog sort of got in 'guard mode'...wouldn't leave her side, followed her around everywhere...and when she'd go to the bathroom without the dog and close the door, the dog would panic and bark incessantly until she came out of the bathroom...
> 
> My huskeys follow me everywhere. They howl if I shut the bathroom door against them, and sit watching me have a shower. They also like licking the water off but that is quite revolting. Gwydion, the boy, even started pawing at my OH when OH lay on the bed next to me, where Gwyd normally sits. OH dutifully moved, until I realised we had to show Gwydion that OH was alpha and not him! He was not happy (OH or Gwyds!!!).
> 
> But, they are my babies, and complete surrogates cos they get all my love and attention and have filled such a huge gap in my life....
> 
> I guess we can all identify with that one!
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend; I haven't had a chance to catch up as I've been marking all day and can delightfully announce that I only have 20 left-wehey!!!!!! I am zonked, I have to say.... but will catch up properly tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good week, all my love,
> A
> xxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Isn't it such a blessing to have such loving furbabies? My puggies follow me around everywhere too. Especially my little black one. I call him my velcro pug.


----------



## lavalux

Indigo,
Love Mr. Fabio ... he sounds like a real character!!! 

Missyt,
I am so glad your DH's crazy ex isn't moving nearby. That sounded like a potentially nightmare situation! 

Skye,
glad you are back safely from your trip and you enjoyed the rest of your vacation even though the trip back was tough.

Butterfly,
Hope you had a fun & productive BDing weekend. Sounds like fun. I haven't had any nookie since the night after our IUI. We actually tried last Saturday, but I started worrying we would hurt the baby, which I know is so stupid. I asked my nurse and she said it would be fine, but we could wait until after our scan this week if it would reassure us. I'm so tired and not feeling very sexy at all. I need some of Twinkle's foxy lady mojo! :)

Way to go, Dwrgi, on getting those papers nearly graded! I bet you will feel great when they are all finished and you can sit back and relax.

Purplelou, Never, Luvie, MA, HA, FA, Twinke, Tigerlily, Ginger, MacWooly, MJ, and all the ladies I'm too dense tonight to remember by name, lots of love! Have a good week!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girl :))

Lynn I just saw your loveley baby photos. It looks perfect :))) With little arms and legs so cute :))). Congratulations being discharged from EPU. What a relief :)

Sassy Twinkie thanx for supporting me with computers. And whistle whistle for being chatted up in Tesco's :))) hahahahhahaaa. 

Dwrgi :hugs: Congrats for rolling the dice finally. I hope you would recieve the best possible stimms protocol. You only need 1 stubborn embie to snuggle up. will keep u in my prayers :hugs:

Sorry I'm a bit late with response. Dunno if you solved the clumping blood mystery yet but that is actually your womb lining. It is a very good sign that you have it. It means your womb is shedding all the old lining and getting ready for the new one. On IVF protocol drs perform a hysterescopy before the stimms, check the lining and scrape it to prepare for the tx. 


Chris :hugs: Lovely photo of you and DH. You are a great gal with a great attitude. You give so much support for all of us in here. :kiss::kiss: I wish you many sticky baby and hope you will have your lo in your arms one daydust :dust:

Baby4MJ I'm so sorry that you are feeling despair. Beleive me I have felt all those emotions in different stages. Please remember that despair and depression unfortunately a part of TTC when it prolongs. Don't give up cause these feelings come with a blow but they pass if you can sit it out and force yourself to move on. I hope you already started feeling a little better by the time I posted this. Have a good break hon :kiss::kiss:

Ginger :hugs: Hope you are having a good summer. Lurk away as u like :kiss: A break is always good and energising!

Nevernever how are you? I wonder if it was the right diagnosis? Pls update when u find out xx

Missy, how's the chest injury? Ooouch my mum had that once and it hurt her a lot. I think that maternity top will bring you luck. Your husband's x sounds like a true nutcase. I think you are doing a great job at being a stepmum while dealing with a fruitcake. I now understand what you mean when you say "My hand's are tied at times" It really is difficult for you to go against the x's instructions cause she is the mum even though you know it is physically harmful for the poor boy. :shrug:

Lava your mum's story is really encouraging :hugs: And your numbers are wooow!!! Dunno if anyone mentioned it yet but I wonder how many heartbeats you'll be having. :haha:

FM hope you are enjoying your holidays :kiss:

Ha, Good God! You've been busy lately. It's very good that you have so much going on right now. You will have a lot of distraction from worry but pls don't forget to take rests in between museum hoppings :) The meds and whole tx thing is exhausting. :hugs: By the way when my DH annoys me with a silly comment like that I remind him his 5 month preggo belly going onto 6, C cup breasts and fast receding hair. He kind of shrivels out of the way :)))) Also if you had a perfect FSH before it wouldn't dwindle to nothing in one year. Really don't worry about it.

BBive :rofl: So true your neighbour's observation :)

MA woohooo :happydance: You passed your milestone. Amelia will be plumping up from now on to be a sweet cuddly girl when she comes out. :))) My doggies are still smelling each other's bums and snoring :) I don't think they know that I'm pregnant yet. I'm curiously waiting for a sign of recognition. I hope it wouldn't be peeing on my one and only already ruined Turkish carpet.

Butterfly good luck with bedding baby. Cover all those corners :)

Luvy good luck this month :flower: Hope this would be the month for you. If not does your insurance cover for tx?

Purplelou, Macwooly, Indigo welcome to the thread. I hope your stay would be short and sweet :)

Tigerlilly, I'm sorry to hear that your mum's passed away before seeing your wedding. I'm sure she will be watching over your shoulder when you have your little baby :) As for acupuncture, I tried it and didn't see any effect. Medically it doesn't have any proven effects but some girls swear by it. It can be ver good to destress which is very beneficial. But it's expensive as the it adds up. So personal choice if you can afford it I'd say.

Randy it is really encouraging that you should produce 3 blasto embies with those numbers. A friend of mine recently had a BFP in her first IUI attempt with low AMH and produced 1 big juicy egg. Unfortunately miscarried later on (I'm suspecting she has autoimmune issues) but nevertheless it's encouraging to know that it takes 1 good egg and 1 good sperm to make a baby.

AFM I couldn't have that cooking class in the end cause I got too hot and bothered in the kitchen. But managed to gobble down so much food that I'm an official chubster now. I'm now running off to the scan and will update when I'm back. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Hey Girl :))
> 
> Lynn I just saw your loveley baby photos. It looks perfect :))) With little arms and legs so cute :))). Congratulations being discharged from EPU. What a relief :)
> 
> Sassy Twinkie thanx for supporting me with computers. And whistle whistle for being chatted up in Tesco's :))) hahahahhahaaa.
> 
> Dwrgi :hugs: Congrats for rolling the dice finally. I hope you would recieve the best possible stimms protocol. You only need 1 stubborn embie to snuggle up. will keep u in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit late with response. Dunno if you solved the clumping blood mystery yet but that is actually your womb lining. It is a very good sign that you have it. It means your womb is shedding all the old lining and getting ready for the new one. On IVF protocol drs perform a hysterescopy before the stimms, check the lining and scrape it to prepare for the tx.
> 
> 
> Chris :hugs: Lovely photo of you and DH. You are a great gal with a great attitude. You give so much support for all of us in here. :kiss::kiss: I wish you many sticky baby and hope you will have your lo in your arms one daydust :dust:
> 
> Baby4MJ I'm so sorry that you are feeling despair. Beleive me I have felt all those emotions in different stages. Please remember that despair and depression unfortunately a part of TTC when it prolongs. Don't give up cause these feelings come with a blow but they pass if you can sit it out and force yourself to move on. I hope you already started feeling a little better by the time I posted this. Have a good break hon :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Ginger :hugs: Hope you are having a good summer. Lurk away as u like :kiss: A break is always good and energising!
> 
> Nevernever how are you? I wonder if it was the right diagnosis? Pls update when u find out xx
> 
> Missy, how's the chest injury? Ooouch my mum had that once and it hurt her a lot. I think that maternity top will bring you luck. Your husband's x sounds like a true nutcase. I think you are doing a great job at being a stepmum while dealing with a fruitcake. I now understand what you mean when you say "My hand's are tied at times" It really is difficult for you to go against the x's instructions cause she is the mum even though you know it is physically harmful for the poor boy. :shrug:
> 
> Lava your mum's story is really encouraging :hugs: And your numbers are wooow!!! Dunno if anyone mentioned it yet but I wonder how many heartbeats you'll be having. :haha:
> 
> FM hope you are enjoying your holidays :kiss:
> 
> Ha, Good God! You've been busy lately. It's very good that you have so much going on right now. You will have a lot of distraction from worry but pls don't forget to take rests in between museum hoppings :) The meds and whole tx thing is exhausting. :hugs: By the way when my DH annoys me with a silly comment like that I remind him his 5 month preggo belly going onto 6, C cup breasts and fast receding hair. He kind of shrivels out of the way :)))) Also if you had a perfect FSH before it wouldn't dwindle to nothing in one year. Really don't worry about it.
> 
> BBive :rofl: So true your neighbour's observation :)
> 
> MA woohooo :happydance: You passed your milestone. Amelia will be plumping up from now on to be a sweet cuddly girl when she comes out. :))) My doggies are still smelling each other's bums and snoring :) I don't think they know that I'm pregnant yet. I'm curiously waiting for a sign of recognition. I hope it wouldn't be peeing on my one and only already ruined Turkish carpet.
> 
> Butterfly good luck with bedding baby. Cover all those corners :)
> 
> Luvy good luck this month :flower: Hope this would be the month for you. If not does your insurance cover for tx?
> 
> Purplelou, Macwooly, Indigo welcome to the thread. I hope your stay would be short and sweet :)
> 
> Tigerlilly, I'm sorry to hear that your mum's passed away before seeing your wedding. I'm sure she will be watching over your shoulder when you have your little baby :) As for acupuncture, I tried it and didn't see any effect. Medically it doesn't have any proven effects but some girls swear by it. It can be ver good to destress which is very beneficial. But it's expensive as the it adds up. So personal choice if you can afford it I'd say.
> 
> Randy it is really encouraging that you should produce 3 blasto embies with those numbers. A friend of mine recently had a BFP in her first IUI attempt with low AMH and produced 1 big juicy egg. Unfortunately miscarried later on (I'm suspecting she has autoimmune issues) but nevertheless it's encouraging to know that it takes 1 good egg and 1 good sperm to make a baby.
> 
> AFM I couldn't have that cooking class in the end cause I got too hot and bothered in the kitchen. But managed to gobble down so much food that I'm an official chubster now. I'm now running off to the scan and will update when I'm back. xxx

Hello-re Lava's numbers, that's exactly what I was thinking! Way to go Lava-fingers crossed for you!!

Lots of love to everybody!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Lava, and yes I think I would be the same if I got a BFP, a bit wary of BDing for the first while so I am sure it is normal to feel like that. And interesting what Skye and Dwrgi are saying about the numbers - ooh, that would be fun :) fingers crossed and double :dust: :dust: to you!


----------



## skye2010

:) Dwrgi funny you thought the same thing :winkwink: Now we have the mystery of the week :) hahahaha!!

Just been to the clinic. Had blood tests and a scan. The baby looks like a bubble gum :) (Sac etc) Very happy :) I'm a little more confidant with this pregnancy now. I think I might go into a lurking state as well since there is so many new ladies joining and I don't want to offend anyone. But I'll be still supporting you girls and following what's going on in here.

By the way haven't heard from Carole yet have we? Carole I am really curious to know how did the ec go? When is your transfer?

I'm wishing everyone here a huge hugg and loads of :dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

skye2010 said:


> :) Dwrgi funny you thought the same thing :winkwink: Now we have the mystery of the week :) hahahaha!!
> 
> Just been to the clinic. Had blood tests and a scan. The baby looks like a bubble gum :) (Sac etc) Very happy :) I'm a little more confidant with this pregnancy now. I think I might go into a lurking state as well since there is so many new ladies joining and I don't want to offend anyone. But I'll be still supporting you girls and following what's going on in here.
> 
> By the way haven't heard from Carole yet have we? Carole I am really curious to know how did the ec go? When is your transfer?
> 
> I'm wishing everyone here a huge hugg and loads of :dust::dust:

Hi so pleased your scan went well and has made you more confident in your pregnancy :thumbup:

As one of the new ladies to the thread I won't be offended to see you posting about your pregnancy :) I find it so inspirational and it really helps my PMA to read about other ladies BFPs & pregnancies :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

You girls are cracking me up with the HCG numbers. I am just hoping for a viable pregnancy ... so although multiples would be harder to swing financially and probably cause my DH to pass out, I would be thrilled with whatever we got, a singleton or twins, as long as they are healthy. I just hope that we get good news on Thursday with our scan. It will probably be too early to see a heartbeat, but I guess they will be able to tell whether multiples are in our future. I was lurking on the graduates thread and just read when Austingirl found out she was having triplets. OMG! So crazy!

I really appreciate everyone's support on here and I hope it's still okay if I stay. I am wary of getting too excited for fear that this blessing will be taken away. I am trying to keep my PMA going, girls!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi didn't want to read and run , just wanted wish:dust::dust: to you all . Keep going :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! Ugh i am so sad its monday again, i really really really dont want to have to go to work, mostly because i start at 9am and by 9:05 i am done with my work, then i have to spend the whole rest of the day making it look like i am busy, so boring!!! Summer time is our slow season as most of the college kids are out of school. Welcome to the newbies!!!! Great to see you here and yes these ladies are so wonderful. For the ladies that are pg, i know for me, i love hearing all about your pg, it gives me hope that one day it could happen for me. 

I love hearing about everybody's fur babies, they are the love of our lives, and i dont think its silly, Kirby my dog is my baby, i have had him since he was 5 weeks old and weighed 3lbs, now he just turned 6 and weighs 62lbs lol. There is nothing better than the unconditional love of an animal. Kirby is fantastic too, does not bark much, loves to snuggle and play with his toys, and is very well mannered, he really is the perfect dog, i just wish he was not so afraid of thunderstorms, poor thing goes to shaking every time it even rains, as he associates the rain with thunder and lightning.

AFM, i have to tell you ladies, your going to laugh, dh and i are planning on going camping, we set the tent up that we had to see if it would work for us in the backyard, well we ended up having us a little tent fun :blush: he he he, it was just too funny, dh said watch us get pg, then we could say we conceived the baby in a tent in the backyard lol. We have figured out we need to get a bigger tent, the one we have is just too small lol.

I hope everybody has a wonderful day!! And if anybody has some heat, please send it up to Chicago, dang but its been cold, highs only in the upper 50's and 60's at this rate we will never get in our pool!!! I want summer!!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies so sorry I haven't been online for a while but things have been going horribly wrong for me and DH.

I went in for EC on Wednesday and DH gave his "donation" and then they asked him to provide a second one as they were hopeful of more eggs. DH left me at the hospital as they were running so late and he had a job interview to go to as he is trying to get another job in Bahrain so he doesn't have to commute to Saudi Arabia each day. Anyway shortly after he left the Dr came to see me and told me that there was a huge problem with DH's swimmers and asked me if he had been unwell or suffered a heavy knock to that area. Both were no. Basically he has gone from a 80M very motil count to less than 10M and most of them not even moving. I was devastated but because of the interview I did not contact DH as wanted him to do well and made the decision to have my EC and freeze them. I got 14 eggs which is great but have been told that they need to run some tests on DH to find out what is going on and it could mean 4 months of treatment to try and get his swimmers to improve enough to be able to fertilize. Also they reckon only 65% of eggs will survive defrost and then around 50-60% of them will fertilize.

My driver collected me from the hospital and took me home and then I had the horrible task of telling DH what had gone on. He was so upset poor guy. I did feel a great deal of pain the next day which progressively got worse with massive swelling of my stomach I looked 5 months pregnant (if only) and then when the dizziness and nausea came in I went back to the hospital where they kept me all weekend with bad OHSS. I was on a drip constantly and had to have the fluid removed. I was so annoyed as this was due to the massive amounts of meds they gave me with no monitoring. When I was discharged the nurse told me not to worry as OHSS is very normal and that most of their patients get it. I wanted to tell them that this level of OHSS is a rare thing in London and other places because they monitor their patients and only give them sensible amounts of meds when their hormone levels are ready for them but I knew I was wasting my breath. 

I am now feeling like I have been hit by a truck physically and emotially I am just numb. We have decided to try ans get DH back on track and once he is OK to have those eggs defrosted and see if we get lucky. If not then we will never use a doctor here again, we will go back to the clinic I used before in London as I completely trust him. I have spoken to my boss and he is supportive of me taking some unpaid leave if necessary to make this happen. So for the next 4 months at least I have to come to terms with the fact that there is no chance of a BFP for us.

The one good thing that has come from this is that DH has changed his attitude towards adoption. I have said that if the swimmers do not improve enough then we will start the adoption process immediately.

Sorry that this is a selfish post but I promise I will catch up on all your news the last few days and post later.

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Carole - sorry I'm new to the thread so you don't now me yet but I hope you don't mind me saying I am so sorry to hear about your situation :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
I am so sorry about your experience this week. I know your DH must feel absolutely awful about his swimmers. You did well with 14 eggs, but at what cost? Lots of pain due to the OHSS b/c they weren't monitoring you properly. I'm glad you are okay and back from the hospital.

One suggestion for your DH, mine showed a lot of improvement with his motility in just a couple of months on Conception RX. My husband ordered it online and although it taste and smells nasty, it did seem to be effective in a relatively short time. 

The silver lining in all this is (1) you did produce a nice number of eggs that are waiting for you, (2) you have an understanding boss, (3) and y'all are now considering different options including adoption. That is very exciting!

Try to rest up and get your strength back. Thanks for updating us on your status. I'd been thinking about you this weekend.

Chris,
Love the BDing in the tent and your DH's funny comment! Ya never know! ;) Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## onmymind17

Oh Carol, i am so sorry to hear all of this, i am praying that maybe it was just a fluke and that DH's swimmers will be ok. Oh thats horrible that they dont monitor you with the meds, omg, i cannot believe that, why do they put their patients through that for nothing!!!! Sending you and your dh lots of :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Chris you really cracked me up :rofl::rofl: Never thought of a tent fantasy :winkwink: Might be fun but shame it wouldn't be too appropriate in our communal garden. hhhahahahahaha

Awww Carole what a nightmare. :hugs: It is so unfortunate after all this effort and expense that you should have bad luck with DH's swimmies. But it is probobly pure bad luck. Men's swimmies can be effected with a number of things. (feverish cold, warmth, etc etc) It can actually be a complete one off. So don't let DH blame himself for it. A friend of mine had a similar situation. When his DH was doing his deed the fire alarm went off. He had a stagefright and couldn't produce any. He also had bad numbers generally. So this time they froze his swimmies before the tx and used that for the match. (Just writing for general knowledge it's actually a good idea for couples with swimmy problems to freeze it beforehand ) Fertility conception vitamin for man seems to help with the swimmies. Hope it is resolved very soon.

OHSS isn't uncommon in here. I had it and spoke to a few girls who also had it. Poor thing your OHSS sounds pretty bad. :hugs: If they drained fluids etc your tummy must have been really big and painful. But your drug protocol was indeed shocking. They suspect OHSS on over 20 eggs here. They sort of handed you the meds blindfolded. And towards the end they just upped the dose like crazy. You have doubts about the down regging too. :shrug:

Carole at least all hope is not lost on this cycle. You still have the frozen 15 eggs which is a good number. There are babies born to frozen eggs so pls don't give up hope. You never know you might have that one strong egg to come through as a perfect embie :kiss::hugs::hugs:

If this doesn't work though and you decide to come back to the UK for tx pls consider ARGC too. They have the best success rates in the UK especially on older girls. They are more obsessive and strict with tx (more blood, scans, follow ups and expense as a result) But you are limited on time so I think you can look at all best possible options. You can check the success rates and prices on all clinics (NHS or private) throughout UK on HFEA web site. Which is a government organisation that monitors all fertility tx in UK. So they are the only reliable channel to know. The results haven't been updated yet and from 2009 but it's still a good indication.

Carole honey after following your 2 IVF's I'm convinced that you can have a baby with a fine tuned tx for your body. Or hopefully one of the frozen eggies might produce your much deserved bb and this whole episode will be forgotten. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Carol I'm sorry that sounds like a terrible experience but yes, 15 sounds like a good number of eggs and with the stats that you have there that could still give you 5-6 fertilised eggs (although I know nothing about this) which sounds good? And yes, if DH had good swimmers before then he can do it again and hopefully quickly. Sending you :hugs:

Chris - yes you made me laugh too with your tent :sex: :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Carole...huge :hugs:, like this journey isn't difficult enough :hugs: please try and stay positive.

Chris...:rofl: at the :sex: in the tent.

:hi: to everyone

AFM...doctor has no idea what is wrong with me :shrug: I am off the meds as they made me feel so ill, I am officially on the whatever wagon and my head is in a good place..will attach my journal entry..,.

Well I went to the GP this morning and I am still none the wiser 

About the pelvic infection...he doesn't seem to think that that is aactually correct. He said it's one of those things that they try and diagnose but only has 25% rate of being correct. He also said that my op was a while ago so that would be the only possible way of getting that type of infection.

About endo...he thinks that I haven't been off the pill long enough for it to be that. I'm pleased about that 

I asked if it was a possible cycst...he said maybe but there isn't really a treatment to deal with it unless you want to be interfered with and they aren't harmful.

So...I have also had a mini bleed today so my cycles are still not back to normal. I told OH all this when he called me to ask how I got on and his worried sounding response was 'no wonder we are having trouble conceiving if your body isn't right or back to normal' and the role has been reversed. It was me reassuring him that everything will be fine and it'll happen when it happens.

It'e been quite a strange day to be honest. Have been doing some bits and pices in preparation for some carpets to be fitted tomorrow and I have come to realise a few things.

This month, there will be NO poas action... what so ever. I'm tired of it ruling my life and it has only been a few months. I don't need the stress and neither does my OH.

I have also seen/read how stressful and worrying it is once you get the BFP. I have seen how soul destroying it is when people are having spotting or the dreaded scan with a devastating outcome.

I do really want children, in fact I'd even say desperate. But I have to let go and have some acceptance that it is out of my control.

:dust: to all

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Chris you really cracked me up :rofl::rofl: Never thought of a tent fantasy :winkwink: Might be fun but shame it wouldn't be too appropriate in our communal garden. hhhahahahahaha

LOL, no i would not suggest doing that in a communal garden lol, then everybody would be walking past looking at you lol. I have to say it was a lot of fun lol.


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Newbies!! :flower:

Carole - I'm so sorry that you're still having problems, keeping you in my prayers :hugs:

Butterfly - yay for positive OPK!!

tigerlily - big hugs - as others have said they'll start with blood tests

Macwooly - I went to my GP after 6 months as I'm over 35 - when he referred us he put in the letter that we'd been trying for a year - he said its what they want to hear & he didn't want us hanging around for another 6 months!

luvmy - keeping my fingers crossed for you!

HA - staying on the whatev wagin is really hard!! :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - :hugs: what do you teach??

missyt - DH's ex sounds a nightmare - glad they're not moving closer!

lavalux - sending you foxy vibes (although I'm lacking it today after being on my knees for an hour cleaning play dough off the church carpet at work!) and PMA!

Skye - yay for a good scan!! Why don't you post your updates in a spoiler like MA does & then those of us who want to know can look but others don't have to??

Onmymind - heehee to tent fun! 

Neversay - just want to send you lots of hugs :hugs:

Hey to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I think I might go into a lurking state as well since there is so many new ladies joining and I don't want to offend anyone.
> 
> As one of the new ladies to the thread I won't be offended to see you posting about your pregnancy :) I find it so inspirational and it really helps my PMA to read about other ladies BFPs & pregnancies :thumbup:

Ditto.....btw, I am always lurking in the Over 35 pregnancy section...


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Carole...huge :hugs:, like this journey isn't difficult enough :hugs: please try and stay positive.
> 
> Chris...:rofl: at the :sex: in the tent.
> 
> :hi: to everyone
> 
> AFM...doctor has no idea what is wrong with me :shrug: I am off the meds as they made me feel so ill, I am officially on the whatever wagon and my head is in a good place..will attach my journal entry..,.
> 
> Well I went to the GP this morning and I am still none the wiser
> 
> About the pelvic infection...he doesn't seem to think that that is aactually correct. He said it's one of those things that they try and diagnose but only has 25% rate of being correct. He also said that my op was a while ago so that would be the only possible way of getting that type of infection.
> 
> About endo...he thinks that I haven't been off the pill long enough for it to be that. I'm pleased about that
> 
> I asked if it was a possible cycst...he said maybe but there isn't really a treatment to deal with it unless you want to be interfered with and they aren't harmful.
> 
> So...I have also had a mini bleed today so my cycles are still not back to normal. I told OH all this when he called me to ask how I got on and his worried sounding response was 'no wonder we are having trouble conceiving if your body isn't right or back to normal' and the role has been reversed. It was me reassuring him that everything will be fine and it'll happen when it happens.
> 
> It'e been quite a strange day to be honest. Have been doing some bits and pices in preparation for some carpets to be fitted tomorrow and I have come to realise a few things.
> 
> This month, there will be NO poas action... what so ever. I'm tired of it ruling my life and it has only been a few months. I don't need the stress and neither does my OH.
> 
> I have also seen/read how stressful and worrying it is once you get the BFP. I have seen how soul destroying it is when people are having spotting or the dreaded scan with a devastating outcome.
> 
> I do really want children, in fact I'd even say desperate. But I have to let go and have some acceptance that it is out of my control.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> XxX

You know what honey, sometimes you just have to say "Whatever" and let it all go, in order to preserve your sanity. I too am desperate to have a child, but you know what i refuse to let it ruin my life, or what i have with my husband. I think your doing the best thing for you and i am proud of you for just letting it all go!! I am sorry that they have no idea what is going on with you, hopefully you can get that all smoothed out. I think everybody needs to have a little bit of fun, like me and our tent :sex: just have fun you know what i mean, unfortunatly when we are TTC we tend to get all focused on the numbers and are there two lines and we forget about the love between two people. Thats why i said to heck with it and lets have some fun lol.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole,

Sounds so sad for dh and I know the 4 month issue is such a heartbreaker. The good news is that your both on the same page with adoption though now. I know it's not the ideal outcome but you'll find that if you DO decide on adoption the love you have for your child will be just as intense.

A good idea may be to start researching which country (domestic or international) and start the application process right now while you wait for your IVF treatment. The paper-chase process is like carrying a baby for 9 months. There's all kinds of up's n downs with emotions just like carrying a baby. Several of my friends were either half way through or just finalized adoption when they finally ended up pregnant either naturally or two went through IVF treatment while still going through the paper chase. I can't IMAGINE how intense doing both must have been with hormones involved but I have to say they tell me they wouldn't have it any other way now they hold they're babies close in age. 

Continuing to pray for your journey. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies so sorry I haven't been online for a while but things have been going horribly wrong for me and DH.
> 
> I went in for EC on Wednesday and DH gave his "donation" and then they asked him to provide a second one as they were hopeful of more eggs. DH left me at the hospital as they were running so late and he had a job interview to go to as he is trying to get another job in Bahrain so he doesn't have to commute to Saudi Arabia each day. Anyway shortly after he left the Dr came to see me and told me that there was a huge problem with DH's swimmers and asked me if he had been unwell or suffered a heavy knock to that area. Both were no. Basically he has gone from a 80M very motil count to less than 10M and most of them not even moving. I was devastated but because of the interview I did not contact DH as wanted him to do well and made the decision to have my EC and freeze them. I got 14 eggs which is great but have been told that they need to run some tests on DH to find out what is going on and it could mean 4 months of treatment to try and get his swimmers to improve enough to be able to fertilize. Also they reckon only 65% of eggs will survive defrost and then around 50-60% of them will fertilize.
> 
> My driver collected me from the hospital and took me home and then I had the horrible task of telling DH what had gone on. He was so upset poor guy. I did feel a great deal of pain the next day which progressively got worse with massive swelling of my stomach I looked 5 months pregnant (if only) and then when the dizziness and nausea came in I went back to the hospital where they kept me all weekend with bad OHSS. I was on a drip constantly and had to have the fluid removed. I was so annoyed as this was due to the massive amounts of meds they gave me with no monitoring. When I was discharged the nurse told me not to worry as OHSS is very normal and that most of their patients get it. I wanted to tell them that this level of OHSS is a rare thing in London and other places because they monitor their patients and only give them sensible amounts of meds when their hormone levels are ready for them but I knew I was wasting my breath.
> 
> I am now feeling like I have been hit by a truck physically and emotially I am just numb. We have decided to try ans get DH back on track and once he is OK to have those eggs defrosted and see if we get lucky. If not then we will never use a doctor here again, we will go back to the clinic I used before in London as I completely trust him. I have spoken to my boss and he is supportive of me taking some unpaid leave if necessary to make this happen. So for the next 4 months at least I have to come to terms with the fact that there is no chance of a BFP for us.
> 
> The one good thing that has come from this is that DH has changed his attitude towards adoption. I have said that if the swimmers do not improve enough then we will start the adoption process immediately.
> 
> Sorry that this is a selfish post but I promise I will catch up on all your news the last few days and post later.
> 
> Take care all :hugs:

I only have a minute but couldn't read and run - OMG Carole honey, there is nothing selfish at all about posting what you've been through - I'm so glad you updated us and so heartsick for what you must be feeling - I know there's nothing we can say to make it better but we all love you and are praying for you and rooting for you. Sending you massive hugs today and every day. xoxoxox


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> :) Dwrgi funny you thought the same thing :winkwink: Now we have the mystery of the week :) hahahaha!!
> 
> Just been to the clinic. Had blood tests and a scan. The baby looks like a bubble gum :) (Sac etc) Very happy :) I'm a little more confidant with this pregnancy now. I think I might go into a lurking state as well since there is so many new ladies joining and I don't want to offend anyone. But I'll be still supporting you girls and following what's going on in here.
> 
> By the way haven't heard from Carole yet have we? Carole I am really curious to know how did the ec go? When is your transfer?
> 
> I'm wishing everyone here a huge hugg and loads of :dust::dust:

Hia Skye

So pleased that all good with the scan-it all looks very promising! I bet you were anxious though after the dodgy trip back.. Glad you're safe and sound. 

Please don't leave us-your advice is always invaluable, and it is sooooooo good to hear how you're getting on!

Hope you've setted back in after coming back from your hols-you have the worst part now, the UNPACKING!!!

Take it easy and welcome back to the UK!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies so sorry I haven't been online for a while but things have been going horribly wrong for me and DH.
> 
> I went in for EC on Wednesday and DH gave his "donation" and then they asked him to provide a second one as they were hopeful of more eggs. DH left me at the hospital as they were running so late and he had a job interview to go to as he is trying to get another job in Bahrain so he doesn't have to commute to Saudi Arabia each day. Anyway shortly after he left the Dr came to see me and told me that there was a huge problem with DH's swimmers and asked me if he had been unwell or suffered a heavy knock to that area. Both were no. Basically he has gone from a 80M very motil count to less than 10M and most of them not even moving. I was devastated but because of the interview I did not contact DH as wanted him to do well and made the decision to have my EC and freeze them. I got 14 eggs which is great but have been told that they need to run some tests on DH to find out what is going on and it could mean 4 months of treatment to try and get his swimmers to improve enough to be able to fertilize. Also they reckon only 65% of eggs will survive defrost and then around 50-60% of them will fertilize.
> 
> My driver collected me from the hospital and took me home and then I had the horrible task of telling DH what had gone on. He was so upset poor guy. I did feel a great deal of pain the next day which progressively got worse with massive swelling of my stomach I looked 5 months pregnant (if only) and then when the dizziness and nausea came in I went back to the hospital where they kept me all weekend with bad OHSS. I was on a drip constantly and had to have the fluid removed. I was so annoyed as this was due to the massive amounts of meds they gave me with no monitoring. When I was discharged the nurse told me not to worry as OHSS is very normal and that most of their patients get it. I wanted to tell them that this level of OHSS is a rare thing in London and other places because they monitor their patients and only give them sensible amounts of meds when their hormone levels are ready for them but I knew I was wasting my breath.
> 
> I am now feeling like I have been hit by a truck physically and emotially I am just numb. We have decided to try ans get DH back on track and once he is OK to have those eggs defrosted and see if we get lucky. If not then we will never use a doctor here again, we will go back to the clinic I used before in London as I completely trust him. I have spoken to my boss and he is supportive of me taking some unpaid leave if necessary to make this happen. So for the next 4 months at least I have to come to terms with the fact that there is no chance of a BFP for us.
> 
> The one good thing that has come from this is that DH has changed his attitude towards adoption. I have said that if the swimmers do not improve enough then we will start the adoption process immediately.
> 
> Sorry that this is a selfish post but I promise I will catch up on all your news the last few days and post later.
> 
> Take care all :hugs:

Hello! Oh Carol, I'm so sorry, you must be absolutely beside yourself. I hope that you are physically feeling a little bit better-you weren't happy with your treatment from the word go, and now to have spent the weekend in hospital because of it, you poor thing. I am sending you BIG hugs. 

It is brilliant that they collected 14 good eggs-you just wait till your ready to transfer and I am sure they will come good for you!

Your story made me think of myself back in February with my one and only IUI, and I don't want to hog with my story, but it was the exact same scenario. Turn up on the day, then are told that all abandoned, as OH produced only FOUR healthy swimmers, and 13% motility. Honest to God, not even double figures. He'd had an infection before Xmas and I am positive they affected his swimmers. So, he has been on Conception plus for men, vits e, c, selnium and zinc, and his tests (three months later) was hugely improved. Also, I think I'm right in saying, that sperm tests vary hugely from day to day, but this must have been awful for you as you'd got yourself all ready for this physically and mentally. 

I do really feel for you. Anyway, I hope you're feeling a bit better and can just give yourself the next few months off to not worry about TTC.

Big hugs to you hun.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Carole...huge :hugs:, like this journey isn't difficult enough :hugs: please try and stay positive.
> 
> Chris...:rofl: at the :sex: in the tent.
> 
> :hi: to everyone
> 
> AFM...doctor has no idea what is wrong with me :shrug: I am off the meds as they made me feel so ill, I am officially on the whatever wagon and my head is in a good place..will attach my journal entry..,.
> 
> Well I went to the GP this morning and I am still none the wiser
> 
> About the pelvic infection...he doesn't seem to think that that is aactually correct. He said it's one of those things that they try and diagnose but only has 25% rate of being correct. He also said that my op was a while ago so that would be the only possible way of getting that type of infection.
> 
> About endo...he thinks that I haven't been off the pill long enough for it to be that. I'm pleased about that
> 
> I asked if it was a possible cycst...he said maybe but there isn't really a treatment to deal with it unless you want to be interfered with and they aren't harmful.
> 
> So...I have also had a mini bleed today so my cycles are still not back to normal. I told OH all this when he called me to ask how I got on and his worried sounding response was 'no wonder we are having trouble conceiving if your body isn't right or back to normal' and the role has been reversed. It was me reassuring him that everything will be fine and it'll happen when it happens.
> 
> It'e been quite a strange day to be honest. Have been doing some bits and pices in preparation for some carpets to be fitted tomorrow and I have come to realise a few things.
> 
> This month, there will be NO poas action... what so ever. I'm tired of it ruling my life and it has only been a few months. I don't need the stress and neither does my OH.
> 
> I have also seen/read how stressful and worrying it is once you get the BFP. I have seen how soul destroying it is when people are having spotting or the dreaded scan with a devastating outcome.
> 
> I do really want children, in fact I'd even say desperate. But I have to let go and have some acceptance that it is out of my control.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> XxX

Hi Never, so sorry that they are still none the wiser about what is wrong. So frustrating. How do you feel in yourself? I know that we all really want our BFPs but in a lot of ways, there is a feeling of liberation in not having to check for ov, temp daily, obsess over symptoms, and then the awful POAS. This is what I do anyway, and it drives me insane. So, I guess we have to look for silver linings and that is that perhaps it would be good just to forget all that for a couple of cycles, and concentrate on the Whatevers... 

I am thinking of you and hope that you are feeling a bit better. You will get your BFP, and your longed for baby, I am certain of it!

Hang on in there hun,
Lots of love,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Welcome Newbies!! :flower:
> 
> Carole - I'm so sorry that you're still having problems, keeping you in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly - yay for positive OPK!!
> 
> tigerlily - big hugs - as others have said they'll start with blood tests
> 
> Macwooly - I went to my GP after 6 months as I'm over 35 - when he referred us he put in the letter that we'd been trying for a year - he said its what they want to hear & he didn't want us hanging around for another 6 months!
> 
> luvmy - keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> HA - staying on the whatev wagin is really hard!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi - :hugs: what do you teach??
> 
> missyt - DH's ex sounds a nightmare - glad they're not moving closer!
> 
> lavalux - sending you foxy vibes (although I'm lacking it today after being on my knees for an hour cleaning play dough off the church carpet at work!) and PMA!
> 
> Skye - yay for a good scan!! Why don't you post your updates in a spoiler like MA does & then those of us who want to know can look but others don't have to??
> 
> Onmymind - heehee to tent fun!
> 
> Neversay - just want to send you lots of hugs :hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone else :kiss:

Hi Twinkle, that play dough sounds like a complete pain....!! I am sending hugs your way!

I teach English in a Welsh language secondary school; I teach 11-18 year olds. At the moment, I'm marking GCSE English Literature Higher scripts. I've just finished 391 but have requested another 100-I need to bump my savings up with the summer IVF bill hanging over me... 

I hope that you are okay-I'm sure the foxy vibes are still strong!
:flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

caroleb - sorry, I just wanted to send :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

skye and lava - keep posting here - it gives me hope that it could happen for me too :flower:

I have to believe that everyone will get their bfp, since I don't think that i am more 'deserving' than anyone else and since all of you would be lovely mommies! (and if it can happen for you guys then I have a chance!)


----------



## missyt

Chris, I love the story about the tent fun. That actually sounds like a lot of fun. I think that would be so cute if you did conceive that night. Oh, I hope so. That would be such an inspiring story.

Carol, my heart goes out to you. Please know you are in my prayers. And don't think you are being selfish. This is why we are all here, to listen. You have times when you need to vent and it sounds like you really need to vent. Remember, it does help your stress level to get it all out.

Never, I hope you feel better soon. I know what you mean about letting go. Its so hard. Sometimes I think I need a complete attitude adjustment but I don't know where to start.

Hello to the rests of you ladies!


----------



## goldie66

Hi Girlies,can I join you all,I'm due AF 25th, I'm 6dpo..

This is my 4 cycle ttc. chemical in March and nothing April,May...Hoping I get my BFP soon...:flower:

Last month I used clearblue digi sticks,pre-seed and instead cups..

Using clearblue monitor this month and also instead cups...no pre-seed..
Only thing I notice at 5dpo is thick white cm and low cervix I think,not sure bout this cervix high,low, open.....

I'm 40 years young and trying for our 1st...

Still trying to figure out how to add sprinkle dust etc..lol..

Wishing everyone a BFP soon...:happydance:
xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Hi Goldie
welcome :flower: I am new too but this is the nicest thread (on any topic) I have ever found with the nicest bunch of ladies! you will get a lot of support here.

if you are still needing to know about :dust: etc - when you type your message in click "go advanced" all the little smilies etc are there 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all having a nice start to your Tuesday - it's my half day at work today - and I am very glad!!


----------



## goldie66

aaah thanks Purplelou, I see it now. will try add my ticker later tonight etc...

I've been on babyandbump reading the threads every now and again...

But stopped last month as I didnt want to keep stressing myself...

Must get ready for my work now and will pop on later....

Big hugs and loads baby dust to you all...

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Goldie66 :hi: I hope you don't have to wait too long for your BFP :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello Goldie and welcome :wave:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Goldie-welcome to the thread. Good luck on your TTC journey!

Hello everybody! How are you all? I hope you're feeling better Carol! 

Feeling a bit down and depressed at the mo., as I've been doing Internet research into IVF (bad idea, I know), and found a reputable website which explained the process of IVF in minute detail. There is so much I don't know.

It claimed that some clinics abandon the IVF cycle if the woman produces only three eggs or less, as the chance of success is so low. I have been told by my clinic that as my amh is low (2.9) I will probably produce up to 5 embryos/ eggs and more than likely 1-3. So, what am I doing this for if the success rates are soooooo poor?? I know that our issue is my OH's swimmers, but still... I just need some good news or some anecdotal evidence that suggests that I'm not wasting my time doing this.... or just accept that it was not meant to be. 

I know that I'm tired after the marking, but I also feel sooooooo down because of this whole TTC business. Feel such a failure, and IVF/ICSI gave some hope, but it's been dashed again.

Anyway, sorry for my selfish post.

I am thinking of you all, and hope that you are all okay. 

Lots of :hug: and :dust:!
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw dwrgi, I'm sorry you are feeling so down - I don't know anything much about IVF although my best friend is having her first cycle later this summer so hopefully I'll learn a bit more then. Sending you :hugs: anyway and hope you get some positive answers.


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Goldie!

Dwrgi,
I am so sorry you are feeling down about the IVF/ICSI process. I know how you feel b/c I remember when I learned that insurance didn't pay for any part of IVF and my DH & I discussed it and decided that we couldn't afford to go to the next step if IUI failed. Since I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve, I also know the stress of feeling like you don't have the same amount of time or the same rate of success as most others doing fertility treatments, even those who are 35 and older. When you get multiple BFNs, it is demoralizing. Then when you finally wrap your head around the next level of treatment, there is some glimmer of hope. But it is normal to then start doubting and wonder if the procedure will be useless. I think from talking with one of my good friends (not on this board) and hearing from Skye, that once you actually start the process with an RE that you trust, you feel so much better about the whole thing and doubt is replaced by excitement. My friend had no success with IUI (she is seeing the same fertility specialist that I am). We went on a women's meditation retreat together and she cried the entire time. She kept saying that she had had 31 BFNs and she couldn't take another. Her issue was in part her age (she's 37) but mostly her husband's sperm motility. It couldn't swim up fast enough and strong enough to reach the egg. Anyway, I am happy to report that she just did her first round of IVF and got her positive beta on Sunday and she is pregnant. It is a miracle that we are both pregnant together and we are worlds away emotionally from where we were before that meditation retreat. All this to say, do not give up. I understand the odds aren't what they would be for a 27 year old. But, it only takes one egg and one sperm in the end. ICSI can bypass the challenges with DH's sperm and don't count your eggs out, girl! I'm 39 and was told we would probably need to consider donor eggs in our first fertility consult. Now I'm pg with help from the doctor. I know that I still have a long way to go to baby and am worried that I will miscarry or there will be a birth defect (and if I look at the internet and the charts and statistics, all I will do is freak myself out). So, just stick with your original plan and keep a positive attitude. We are all here to support you!


----------



## missyt

Welcome Goldie!

Dwrgi, I know you feel hopeless. You are stressing yourself out more by analyzing all the IVF information you are reading. They have to report the worst as well as the best results. Don't focus so much on the negative things you are reading. Like my RE said, the success rates for IVF are so much higher and your chances of having a baby that much better. Like Lava said, I think once you actually start the cycle you'll feel so much better and more positive that what you are doing is going to work. Please try not to dwell on it so much. I know its easier said than done and I am guilty of dwelling on things too. I'm excited to hear the details on your IVF cycle and can't wait for you to announce your BFP! I'm not far behind you as I think we've decided to do IVF after the summer is over.


----------



## onmymind17

goldie66 said:


> Hi Girlies,can I join you all,I'm due AF 25th, I'm 6dpo..
> 
> This is my 4 cycle ttc. chemical in March and nothing April,May...Hoping I get my BFP soon...:flower:
> 
> Last month I used clearblue digi sticks,pre-seed and instead cups..
> 
> Using clearblue monitor this month and also instead cups...no pre-seed..
> Only thing I notice at 5dpo is thick white cm and low cervix I think,not sure bout this cervix high,low, open.....
> 
> I'm 40 years young and trying for our 1st...
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to add sprinkle dust etc..lol..
> 
> Wishing everyone a BFP soon...:happydance:
> xxxx

Welcome Goldie, this is the best bunch of ladies ever!!!! Sorry for your loss, i sure hope you get your bfp real soon!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Goldie-welcome to the thread. Good luck on your TTC journey!
> 
> Hello everybody! How are you all? I hope you're feeling better Carol!
> 
> Feeling a bit down and depressed at the mo., as I've been doing Internet research into IVF (bad idea, I know), and found a reputable website which explained the process of IVF in minute detail. There is so much I don't know.
> 
> It claimed that some clinics abandon the IVF cycle if the woman produces only three eggs or less, as the chance of success is so low. I have been told by my clinic that as my amh is low (2.9) I will probably produce up to 5 embryos/ eggs and more than likely 1-3. So, what am I doing this for if the success rates are soooooo poor?? I know that our issue is my OH's swimmers, but still... I just need some good news or some anecdotal evidence that suggests that I'm not wasting my time doing this.... or just accept that it was not meant to be.
> 
> I know that I'm tired after the marking, but I also feel sooooooo down because of this whole TTC business. Feel such a failure, and IVF/ICSI gave some hope, but it's been dashed again.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for my selfish post.
> 
> I am thinking of you all, and hope that you are all okay.
> 
> Lots of :hug: and :dust:!
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Honey dont feel down, just remember all it takes is one egg and one sperm, i think your IVF is going to go great. You know i have a friend in CA, she was doing an IUI cycle, her right tube was blocked and on this cycle of course they said she was growing all the eggs on her blocked right side, she almost gave up and did not do the IUI because of that, but she went ahead and did it anyway, she now has a one year old daughter. I guess what i am trying to say is dont count yourself out before anything has even happend. Yes there are some clinics that wont do it, but there are a lot who will especially with older women, i mean lets face it we are not going to produce 30 eggs. Sending you huge hugs :hugs: Chin up honey, and think positive, this WILL work!!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :hi:

Thannk you for keeping me on :) I'm so glad cause I love you all in here :)))

Also thank you Foxy Twinkie :) Spoiler is a great idea. Now MA can you pls instruct me how to make one in case I need it. 

Twinkie you just need a little shopping trip down to Asda to feel foxy again. How convenient :) hahahahahaaha!!!! 
-Orange juice: Check boost of VIt C
-Mince Meat: Check boost of protein
-Milk: Check Boost of Calcium
-Being chatted up by a young boy: Check boost of self confidance 
:rofl:

Girls I just remembered I needed to pick up sthg. Will be back in a few hrs xxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hey Girls :hi:
> 
> Thannk you for keeping me on :) I'm so glad cause I love you all in here :)))
> 
> Also thank you Foxy Twinkie :) Spoiler is a great idea. Now MA can you pls instruct me how to make one in case I need it.
> 
> Twinkie you just need a little shopping trip down to Asda to feel foxy again. How convenient :) hahahahahaaha!!!!
> -Orange juice: Check boost of VIt C
> -Mince Meat: Check boost of protein
> -Milk: Check Boost of Calcium
> -Being chatted up by a young boy: Check boost of self confidance
> :rofl:
> 
> Girls I just remembered I needed to pick up sthg. Will be back in a few hrs xxxxx

Teach you how to make a "spoiler" review?

Highlight the content you'd like to hide and while in advanced reply you'll see a smilie face icon at the top with a black box covering his eyes. Click that and it will put the code between the content you highlighted. 


Spoiler
Tada!:happydance::flower::winkwink:

Welcome Goldie to the group! :hi::flower:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Dwrg*i- I know it's hard when your feeling down! :hugs::hugs: I have been feeling pretty low myself. I don't know much or if anything about IVF. I'm sending you the best positive thoughts and praying that when you do IVF...you will get your LO.:baby: I also know what it feels like, to feel like a failure but your not huni. You and I have the same issues, our dh's swimmers, but like OMM said..it only takes one good egg/one good sperm. From what I understand about icsi/ivf..they inject the egg with the best sperm!:hugs::hugs:

*Skye*- So glad to hear about your scan! Can't wait till you post pics, so we can all see your LO.:baby: To answer your question if any of my treatments would be covered, the answer is no. We would have to pay cash. Our insurance only covers diagnostic testing..to see what the issues are, then we are recommended treatment options. Dh is going to ask his company if it's possible to add on a rider policy, which would cover infertility, if we pay for this extra insurance, that is my understanding anyway.

*Carol*-:hugs:

*Hi Never,Twinkle (I mean foxy),Futuremommie,Happy Auntie, Missy (my soul sister), Lava,MJ,Butterfly,bblve, Lynn,bubba, Desperado, Macwooly, Indigo,Tiger,Rayndvs,Purplelou...hope i didn't forget anyone!*

*Welcome Goldie!*

*Sending love & hugs to you all*.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*I knew, I forgot some! Hello MommysAngel & OMM*:hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! How are all my lovely ladies doing today? Not much new for me, i think i am gearing up to ovulate, but not sure lol.

Yea i finally got my siggy in!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi - sorry I know nothing of IVF though I am due to start researching it but I am sending loads of :hugs: for how you feel now and loads of :dust: for when you start.

My DH too has issues with his swimmers and I try to stay sane by saying "it only takes one". But I have to wait till October when we have been TTC for 6 months again before they will do any testing on me at which point they will do another SA on DH at the same time.


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon, I can't offer any advice on ivf/iui etc but I am sending positive vibes!! 

Twinkle and Onmymind - if only they sold tents in tesco's - I'd be straight down to get one lol!

hope you are all getting some sunshine where you are! I am having my half day off work and it's lovely, me and the doggies have been in the garden doing a bit of weeding, waiting for DH to come home. Im waiting for my BBT to arrive from amazon so I can have a proper go at trying to do charting, since my cm is not really giving me any clues as yet. :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Macwooly said:


> Dwrgi - sorry I know nothing of IVF though I am due to start researching it but I am sending loads of :hugs: for how you feel now and loads of :dust: for when you start.
> 
> My DH too has issues with his swimmers and I try to stay sane by saying "it only takes one". But I have to wait till October when we have been TTC for 6 months again before they will do any testing on me at which point they will do another SA on DH at the same time.

Macwooly - since you already had 11 cycles (from your signature) would your GP not refer you straight away??


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon, I can't offer any advice on ivf/iui etc but I am sending positive vibes!!
> 
> Twinkle and Onmymind - if only they sold tents in tesco's - I'd be straight down to get one lol!
> 
> hope you are all getting some sunshine where you are! I am having my half day off work and it's lovely, me and the doggies have been in the garden doing a bit of weeding, waiting for DH to come home. Im waiting for my BBT to arrive from amazon so I can have a proper go at trying to do charting, since my cm is not really giving me any clues as yet. :flower:

LOL, if i could i would send you one!! So much fun, ladies i am telling you everybody needs a little adventure in this journey, it really makes you smile:winkwink:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Dwrgi - sorry I know nothing of IVF though I am due to start researching it but I am sending loads of :hugs: for how you feel now and loads of :dust: for when you start.
> 
> My DH too has issues with his swimmers and I try to stay sane by saying "it only takes one". But I have to wait till October when we have been TTC for 6 months again before they will do any testing on me at which point they will do another SA on DH at the same time.

Honey why are they making you wait? At our age they should be doing something now!! Why are they making you waste time?


----------



## Macwooly

DH did ask the other day when he went for a check up but was told no; however, he didn't see his normal GP but a new one to the practice so I'm going to try and get an appointment with my normal GP as she may be more willing to refer us sooner. 

She was the first doctor I had seen since being diagnosed with depression in 1994 who refused to give me antidepressants without counselling and she advised a break from TTC as it was making my depression worse. And I have to say thanks to her I feel emotionally and mentally the best I have ever felt since first being diagnosed with my depression.

It may be because my medical records show my BC that we have to wait but at the moment we can cope with waiting.


----------



## twinkle1975

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon, I can't offer any advice on ivf/iui etc but I am sending positive vibes!!
> 
> Twinkle and Onmymind - *if only they sold tents in tesco's - I'd be straight down to get one lol!*
> hope you are all getting some sunshine where you are! I am having my half day off work and it's lovely, me and the doggies have been in the garden doing a bit of weeding, waiting for DH to come home. Im waiting for my BBT to arrive from amazon so I can have a proper go at trying to do charting, since my cm is not really giving me any clues as yet. :flower:

There's a GO Outdoors in Wolverhampton - they'll have a tent display - get yourself down there!! :rofl:

Dwrgi & Lava - I'm banned from looking things up on the internet - don't do it!!

Macwooly - definitely get a second opinion!

Sending everyone hugs, love Foxy Twinkle!! :flasher:


----------



## Macwooly

Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)

Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Macwooly said:


> Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:

Will keep everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

good luck Macwooly!!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:

Yea, i am so happy for you, i have everything crossed for you hon!!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:

Yes...and make sure she knows you tried for 11 cycles last time....I can't imagine anyone reasonable would make you wait. WTH?


----------



## Macwooly

She is a very good doctor so I am hopeful :)


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:

Good luck! :hugs: We're seeing the GP on the 28th, so we've taken that first step *gulp*

C xx


----------



## Macwooly

tigerlily1975 said:


> Good luck! :hugs: We're seeing the GP on the 28th, so we've taken that first step *gulp*
> 
> C xx

Good luck with your appointment :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

luvmydoggies said:


> *Dwrg*i- I know it's hard when your feeling down! :hugs::hugs: I have been feeling pretty low myself. I don't know much or if anything about IVF. I'm sending you the best positive thoughts and praying that when you do IVF...you will get your LO.:baby: I also know what it feels like, to feel like a failure but your not huni. You and I have the same issues, our dh's swimmers, but like OMM said..it only takes one good egg/one good sperm. From what I understand about icsi/ivf..they inject the egg with the best sperm!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> *Skye*- So glad to hear about your scan! Can't wait till you post pics, so we can all see your LO.:baby: To answer your question if any of my treatments would be covered, the answer is no. We would have to pay cash. Our insurance only covers diagnostic testing..to see what the issues are, then we are recommended treatment options. Dh is going to ask his company if it's possible to add on a rider policy, which would cover infertility, if we pay for this extra insurance, that is my understanding anyway.
> 
> *Carol*-:hugs:
> 
> *Hi Never,Twinkle (I mean foxy),Futuremommie,Happy Auntie, Missy (my soul sister), Lava,MJ,Butterfly,bblve, Lynn,bubba, Desperado, Macwooly, Indigo,Tiger,Rayndvs,Purplelou...hope i didn't forget anyone!*
> 
> *Welcome Goldie!*
> 
> *Sending love & hugs to you all*.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello! :hi:


----------



## missyt

Macwooly said:


> Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:

Macwooly, I think its a good thing you are getting a 2nd opinion. If anything, it will give you peice of mind. You have been trying long enough. No time to waste.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Macwooly said:


> Right well I have an appointment at 7am on Tuesday 21 June with my preferred GP so FXed I can get her to refer us for testing sooner :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for pushing me to get that 2nd opinion :thumbup:

Yay! Fingers, toes, legs, eyes and everything else I can cross in hopes for you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OMM, you may have a problem with your siggie because it may be too big of a size?!


----------



## twinkle1975

Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:

I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:


----------



## tigerlily1975

HappyAuntie said:


> The tests for you are nothing to worry about. They'll draw a boatload of blood and check a bunch of different hormone levels. That's what you'll see referred to as the Day 3 bloods, because they have to be drawn on day 3 of your cycle. They may also want to do an ultrasound and/or an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) to check the structure of your uterus and tubes. The ultrasound is a breeze. For me the HSG was a breeze as well, but some women find it painful. I took 3x200mg ibuprofen (advil, motrin, etc) about 30 minutes beforehand to prevent cramping, and it seems most women who do that have less pain/discomfort. Someone on here took some valium beforehand... it kind of depends on your pain and anxiety threshold.
> 
> I know what you mean about results leading to decisions... my day 3 bloods are a year old and probably should be repeated now, but I'm scared to... it's easier to bury my head in the sand than face the fact that my FSH, which was perfect (even in my RE's words!) a year ago, might have gone up.... I think I'm going to go ahead with these last two IUIs, and if they're unsuccessful, redo the day 3s then to help us decide re IVF.
> 
> It seems ridiculous that they couldn't figure out that your DH didn't need surgery until the day of the surgery!! WTH?!
> 
> As our ttc journey wore on, my DH started to struggle with ED - the guys are under a lot of pressure to perform on command and it really can take a toll. We honestly felt a huge relief when we started IUI - it completely freed us from the pressures of sex by the calendar.
> 
> Oooh, I love a mansage! (man+massage=mansage in my world) The first one I ever had kinda made me feel weird, but after that I didn't care - they generally have stronger hands than women do and I prefer a deep-tissue massage, so it works for me. I get a massage about once/month, but lately I've been seeing a little tiny Asian woman named Ping who is crazy strong - I love her! Just had one with her on Friday, as a matter of fact. :cloud9:

Hello again :flower:

Thank you for all the fantastic advice. We've decided to take the next step and have booked an appointment with the GP - not until the 28th, unfortunately. 

I'm assuming it'll be a blood tests to start with and then onto the hospital for the other tests. We're also going to push to see the counsellor for my DH. The DE has always been an issue for him and the TTC doesn't help. Bless him.

Have you made any decisions regarding your next step? How did you find the IUI procedure? I'm keeping everything crossed that next time it works for you :hugs: 

Haha! 'Man-sage', like it! I was dubious (in my defence, he did look about 12!), but he really did a wonder on the knots that accumulate in my back!

Take care, me dear!

C xx


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:
> 
> I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:

:hugs: We all occasionally get that jolt even when we try hard not too and even when we know there is no chance of it leading to a BFP :hugs:

Be gentle with yourself :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

missyt said:


> Tigerlily, I feel the same as HA about the tests. For me, even if I dreaded the result, I had a peace of mind that we would have an answer and we could begin to fix it. Like HA said, its bloowork, ultrasounds and HSG. I didn't have a problem with the HSG either though some women found it painful. It was just a little uncomfortable but bearable for me. I think I worked my elf up for it to be worse than it was. For us, our results came back normal so we are diagnosed as unexplained. DH's numbers are a little low but not enough to classify us as male factor. I would go ahead with the testing. It isn't bad at all and hopefully you will get some peace of mind too. Most of us have gone through it so you have support here.

Thank you so much :flower:

You're absolutely right, it's better to know if there are any problems and then hopefully get the right help. 

The ladies on this thread really are so warm and supportive :hugs:

Take care, 

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> OMM, you may have a problem with your siggie because it may be too big of a size?!

I got it to work, yea, i have no idea what i did but it works lol


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:
> 
> I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:

LOL, one slap comming your way, actually i am pulling up in the "Whatever" wagon, hop on honey, and let all your cares fly away!!!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

twinkle1975 said:


> Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:
> 
> I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:


Aww, Twinkle :hugs:

C xx


----------



## newmarriedgal

twinkle1975 said:


> Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:
> 
> I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:

I don't think there is such a thing as a selfish post. :hugs: We all care about each other and the only way to heal or get through something is to have someone who can relate listen. It can drive you mad when every little thing you normally would have ignored pops up and plants itself in your mind. 

It is better to get it off your chest and let us help you than to keep it in and get down or sad or something. As you know you are not, chalk this one up, get a nice cup of tea/coffee/alcohol/whatever you like, and find peace knowing we are here and can commiserate! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Goldie welcome to the thread :)) Hope you would enjoy it in here.

Dwrgi, I'm a bit puzzled about your numbers. Pls don't take my words as judgmental or as if I act like an expert or anything but I just wanna brain storm sort of thing.... I don't know what is the AMH ratio to egg production. I know as it gets lower the respond to drugs is less. But I wonder if 5 is really the number. With IVF it is very very cruicial who is your dr or which clinic you are in. Some are much more attentive than others. And some obviously know what they're doing better than others. You don't have much time to waste either (Have a few failed IVF and than get a +) etc And it is also very expensive. I wonder if you should see another clinic just to get another opininon. I almost feel like suggesting you ARGC too. But they are way away from where you live. Although there was quite a few girls who commuted or even came up to stay here for tx.

There is another website I used while treatment. fertilityfriends.com. It is mainly UK users and it is more treatment oriented (not so much daily chit chat, bit less personal but informative on specific questions) . There is a thread there for women with low AMH numbers. I guess the women there would be more knowledgable about this than any of us here. It also has threads where cycling girls from in specific clinics hook up. You might find your area or even your clinic and just skim through to see what the tx there is like.

i just talked to my friend who got pregnant on her first IVF with 1 big egg. She told me her AMH was 2. Much lower than yours. The dr told her it was low for a young girl but a normal number for her age (40 in August)
Somehow I wonder if your AMH would produce more eggs than 5. I really don't know the answer to this but you might find out from other girls who has a similar AMH.
There might also be a thread on BandB dunno. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I so wish that the tx would work for you. You will never know if you won't try and how likely it is for you to conceive naturally is very vague. Not because of AMH but because you don't want to spend too much time trying. Psychologically it's really draining if it doesn't work (you know how awful it is after every witch visit). 2 years ago we hadn't tried properly and all my numbers looked good. I was convinced if we tried I would get pregnant easily but I just didn't. Now I think I could have gone for it 2 years ago. On the other hand if tx didn't work multiple times I would have been sceptical about that too. So I dunno what to say to you hon. But I feel it is time that you did try a tx. But weather an IUI or IVf or where I dunno. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wooow just read Lava's post. So full of hope :)) Honestly Dwrgi I think you can research more about it (you have a few more months before your birthday). So that you make the best choice but you must enter TX with confidance and hope. Honestly you have every reason to believe it will work. :kiss::kiss:
One more thing turning down a cycle doesn't make sense. They could at least turn it into an IUi cycle even if there is 1 big egg. No hope is lost as long as there is a slim solution. 

Hope I didn't confuse you even more. (If I did pls tell me to shut up)


Spoiler
LAVA, I'm constantly fearing all those things too. :hugs: I was cleaning today and I felt really bad smelling the fumes of the soap floor. Than I thought what if I harmed this bb now. "Scary". I think I should stop being paranoid. But it was so bloody damn hard to conceive this one. :shrug:

MA Yaaay thanx:)) Wahey I managed to do it after fiddling for a bit :)))

Luvy, shame about the insurance. Hope Dh can sort it hon :hugs:

Macwolly if you are over 35 I think you can ask to be seen earlier. It's worth pushing your GP anyway if you are over 40. Good luck :hugs: (What's BC?)

Purplelou, the weather was so warm and lovely down here too. :coolio:

Chris I mentioned the tent adventure to DH and he had a good chuckle.. :))) hehehehehehehe

Tigerlily i love your little kitty, it's adorable :) Good luck with the appt. Make sure you write down all your questions before you go in and have a pen and paper with you if you need to take notes. xxxx

Hi Newmarriedgirl and Indigo.

Twinkie you sure no chance? If you drank just before bed it does force you to get up during the night :shrug: Why not hop onto Chris's Whatever wagon again. :hugs::hugs: 

Missy have your chest pain improved hon?
xx all


----------



## Macwooly

skye2010 said:


> Macwolly if you are over 35 I think you can ask to be seen earlier. It's worth pushing your GP anyway if you are over 40. Good luck :hugs: (What's BC?)

My GP normal says for over 35s to TTC for 6 months before testing. We didn't realise in 2009 when TTC the first time so didn't start testing until cycle 10 then I got so bad with my depression that in discussion with the GP I went back onto birth control (BC).

I'm hoping that as this is cycle #3 of TTC again we don't have to wait for the full 6 months to start testing


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Chris I mentioned the tent adventure to DH and he had a good chuckle.. :))) hehehehehehehe

LOL, see i have started something here, if this works and i end up pg this cycle all you ladies will be dragging your dh's out to a tent LMAO:haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Macwolly if you are over 35 I think you can ask to be seen earlier. It's worth pushing your GP anyway if you are over 40. Good luck :hugs: (What's BC?)
> 
> My GP normal says for over 35s to TTC for 6 months before testing. We didn't realise in 2009 when TTC the first time so didn't start testing until cycle 10 then I got so bad with my depression that in discussion with the GP I went back onto birth control (BC).
> 
> I'm hoping that as this is cycle #3 of TTC again we don't have to wait for the full 6 months to start testingClick to expand...

You should not have to, its still been since you started ttc even if you took the BC, they should do something. I know for me, i tried for a couple of months with my regular OB, when it moved to IUI, he refered me to an RE right away, he did not want to waste any time.


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> LOL, see i have started something here, if this works and i end up pg this cycle all you ladies will be dragging your dh's out to a tent LMAO:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Imagine all these tents that rattle and shake start popping up in gardens all of a sudden. :)) We will all know why :))) hihihiihih


----------



## missyt

twinkle1975 said:


> Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:
> 
> I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:

Oh Twinkle, please don't think you are being selfish. I think we all have had hope in the back of our mind (whether we care to admit it or not) when we have a symptom or two that is associated with pg. I have totally done it myself, many times. Don't be so hard on yourself. That is one thing I see from so many of us on this thread, we are so hard on ourselves. We constantly beat ourselves up for waiting too long, not getting help soon enough, putting our career first, staying in a bad relationship too long, misinterpreting symptoms, not being active enough, not eating healthy enough, drinking alcohol, not being religious enough, etc. I could go on but I'll stop (hee hee). Nothing you are doing is wrong. Women have been doing all kind of crazy things for years and still getting pg. Us girls just have to work a little harder. Maybe its because God thinks we are stronger. Having hope is normal. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

skye2010 said:


> Missy have your chest pain improved hon?
> xx all

Skye, yes, I am feeling much better. Thank you for asking. :hugs: I am prepared to do my normal 5 mile run tomorrow. I need to get active again. Its one thing that keeps me sane through TTC.


----------



## luvmydoggies

twinkle1975 said:


> Warning - selfish post alert! :cry:
> 
> I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :nope:

Twinkle- There is nothing wrong with you having hope.:hugs::hugs: I don't know where I would be without it. Hope is what keeps me going.

Tiger & Macwooly GL on your doctors appts:hugs:. 

Missy- I didn't know that your chest was hurting. Are you feeling better? I also forgot to chime in about your dh's ex. That's not right giving her son medication that is not prescribed by a doc. She could be doing some serious harm to him. You say it's hurting his stomach? What does dh say about it? I'm glad you told your ss that he didn't have to take the pills since they made him sick.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I am back from San Francisco, we had a wonderful time. I am currently cd 5 and don't know whats next. I had to push down all the emotions that came with the bfn while I was gone and I haven't much wanted to talk about what's next for us. I just need a break emotionlly and physically. I guess we will do research while I'm taking a break. Anyways Iwill try to stay on top of all the post now.

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - didn't want to read and run (and reading took me about 30 minutes! holy cow!) but don't have much time and had a few comments I really needed to make...



Dwrgi said:


> Feeling a bit down and depressed at the mo., as I've been doing Internet research into IVF (bad idea, I know), and found a reputable website which explained the process of IVF in minute detail. There is so much I don't know.
> 
> It claimed that some clinics abandon the IVF cycle if the woman produces only three eggs or less, as the chance of success is so low. I have been told by my clinic that as my amh is low (2.9) I will probably produce up to 5 embryos/ eggs and more than likely 1-3. So, what am I doing this for if the success rates are soooooo poor?? I know that our issue is my OH's swimmers, but still... I just need some good news or some anecdotal evidence that suggests that I'm not wasting my time doing this.... or just accept that it was not meant to be.
> 
> I know that I'm tired after the marking, but I also feel sooooooo down because of this whole TTC business. Feel such a failure, and IVF/ICSI gave some hope, but it's been dashed again.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for my selfish post.
> 
> I am thinking of you all, and hope that you are all okay.
> 
> Lots of :hug: and :dust:!
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Each dr has different criteria for canceling a cycle, so I would say this concern falls into my old mantra of don't compare your treatment to anyone else's - a good RE will develop an individual protocol for each individual patient, so what anyone else did absolutely does not matter. Talk to your dr about your concerns and ask him (among other things) what are his criteria for canceling a cycle. He may be able to put your concerns to rest. :hugs:


Secondly, I'd really like to see ALL of us stop apologizing for "selfish" posts. There is nothing at all selfish about seeking help or support when you need it. We are all here to provide that support for each other. We all enjoy the chit chat in between those posts, but what brought us all together was the desire to find people who know what we're going through - asking for and providing that support is why we're all here in the first place. Place enough importance on YOURSELF that you don't feel selfish for posting when you need support. Every one of you on here is worth it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


AFM, started my injections tonight. (We're moving forward with our 3rd medicated IUI this cycle.) First time shooting up since late Feb (I think - don't really remember exactly when it was). Had to reread all the instructions because I couldn't remember what to do! Feeling kinda whatev about it today - I think we're just so busy this week with our guests (including my niece and nephew) that I'm not thinking about it much. As I shot up I remembered suddenly how exciting it was when I went into the office for my first IUI... and how cynical and jaded I am about the whole thing now, by comparison. Hence the whatev attitude today, but I'm sure that will change hourly over the next two weeks as I stim....

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: And hey, would you all try to be a little less chatty tomorrow so staying on top of this thread isn't quite so difficult?! :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

PS - re the tent action, we had a similar moment... I was inflating the air mattress on the office floor for my nephew in preparation for their arrival, and DH decided the air mattress needed to be broken in! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Happy Auntie*- I'm so excited for you that you started your injections/treatment. Wishing you nothing but the best! You will be in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Forgot to say..I might have to try that tent loving...even though I'm not a camper.:wacko: I need a flush and shower..better yet a hotel room.

My manicurist has the best outlook on camping...she told me that she doesn't bust her a$$ all week at work ,to play homeless on the weekend!:haha::haha:


----------



## purplelou

tigerlilly - good luck at your appointment!! :flower:

twinkle - no such thing as selfish post! if nobody here mentioned anything about themselves - what would talk about?? :hugs: :hugs: - hope you are feeling better!

HA - sending positive vibes and thoughts your way as you start the meds :flower:

Missy - stepson's mom sounds crazy!!

FM - :hugs: :hugs: 

hi and :hugs: to all you lovely ladies! hope you are having a great wednesday.


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi sorry I made a mistake on my last post. My friend had IUI not IVF. And that website is called fertilityfriends.co.uk. 
https://fertilityfriends.co.uk/
Hope you would feel much better soon hon xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Butterfly for your support. I hope you had a successful weekend, and that your :bfp: is imminent. Fingers crossed for you.

Hugs to you Lava for your lovely advice and sage words of wisdom. I am soooo terrified of the IVF going wrong, that I am fluctuating daily between positive and negative emotions regarding the treatment. It does give me HUGE encouragement when I hear stories about your friend, who sounds as if she has the exact same problem as mine, re the darling swimmers. I know that I have got to remain positive and refrain from unnecessary web surfing because as sure as eggs are eggs (young or old) you will find horror stories. Yes, I am sure that once I start I shall feel much better. With your numbers looking so promising, I am certain that your pregnancy will go full term and that you will hold your bundle of joy before very long! But I can understand the worry, especially as it has been such a battle to achieve. Try and enjoy it though! It is still such wonderful news!! :hugs: to you!

Thanks Missy also, and I agree, I am just looking for a reason to worry. I hope that you are feeling better-I bet you can't wait for your 5 mile run. I am very impressed! I think you understand the worry of deciding whether to go for IVF, and the fear of failure, but we 'have to be in it to win it.' Thanks also for the positive thought at the end-I shall certainly keep you updated on my treatment, and I hope it helps you too! I hope you're feeling a bit better hun. Big :hugs: hun! xx


Thanks also OnMyMind-you're right, it only needs one egg and one sperm. I should count myself IN and not OUT!! Thanks for your words of kindness, I really needed picking up yesterday!! Your tent story made me laugh-I think I'll dig mine out too!!! Oo la la!!! Thanks, huni! :hugs::hugs:

Thanks also to Luv-so sorry to hear that you've been feeling down too. The whole process of TTC is just dreadful, and no body can understand just hom demoralising each month is. I am glad that there are people on here who understand exactly how I feel, and that we can all help each other through it. I hope that you are feeling a little bit better-did you cover all bases when you ovulated??? Fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you! :hugs:

Thanks Macwooly for the positivity! Big hugs to you and I hope that you get some answers soon too, so that your TTC journey proves to be a short one. Incidentally, I have put my OH on Wellman Conception, vitamins C (100mg per day), vitamin e and zinc to improve count and motility. Things greatly improved, so it may be worth giving this a try! I wish I'd done this a year ago, when we had a duff apoointment with my FS..! Good luck with the appointment-don't take any nonsense from the NHS! :hugs:

Thanks purplelou, for the positive vibes. You and I are the same age-how long have you been trying for?? I hope you get your :dust: soon! :hugs:

HI Twinkle-certainly agree that internet surfing can be highly dangerous. Hope you're okay hun! Any more interesting experiences whilst out shopping??!! :happydance:

HI TL-once again, I ADORE that piccy. Good luck with your appointment. :hugs:

Hi Skye, how are you today hun? I hope that you are feeling a bit more settled now that you've had a scan and been back a few days. Thank you so much for your helpful advice. By all accounts this clinic, albeit fairly new, has a very good reputation, and the consultants there have all got glowing reviews on the web. I am glad that 2 amh is considered normal for my age; I am also so heartened to hear about your friend who got preggers with a lower amh than mine. You are so right in what you say about time going to watse and hindsight-I know that once I start treatment, I shall be fine. There is a huge block in letting go of the dream that I can conceive naturally-for months and years I was in denial about IVF, and who knows, I could have a little baby now if I'd just faced this issue head on, rather than procrastinating and thinking, 'this cycle will be the one'. It never was, and what am I 41 cycles later, I HAVE to do this and do this with the thought that it will work. What all this advice has done has made me realise that I have to be so much more pro-active than I would naturally like to be about my treatment, and be more forward and assertive in asking the clinic the questions I need answers to. Thanks for the tip about fertilityfriends. I am a member, but never use it as I find this far more approachable, if that makes sense?? But I shall search that link out and perhaps join their thread for advice.

The clinic have organised for my OH and I to have a session with their counsellor before we start treatment, and that session will be week Monday. I am looking forward to talking about my fear of failure, mental block about IVF etc. I am also glad that OH is on board-he really is wonderful (when he's not getting on my nerves :haha:) since we had a LONG chat about how I really felt about him and his swimmers and my fears of IVF. Then, my period is due on July 5th ish (jsut before my 40th-who whoo) and I am supposed to start meds to suppress that cycle straight after-is this what they call down regulating??? Then it's all systems go. I haven't booked my hols yet-I want to finish my marking first as I really have not had any time to do anything normal, since starting; I also asked for another 100 scripts as, quite frankly, I need the money for the treatment now. So, I am 17 down with another 90 to go before I finially finish. In total, I'll have done 497. Phew. And boy will I need a break!

So, huge thanks to you, Skye, I think you are being very patient with me, as is everybody else on here, as I'm clearly quite a natural procrastinator. :hugs:

Hi HA-good luck with the meds. Let's keep all fingers crossed that this will be YOUR cycle! Thanks for your advice-I wiol speak to my clinic about my fears. That is the best way, isn't it?? Hope all okay at home, and that you're enjoying your visitors. Big :hugs:! 

HI FM, glad you had a good break in SF-good idea to have a complete break. Hope you are okay after the BFN. Thinking of you. :hugs:

And in case I've missed anybody, hello-If you're lurking Pad and Ginger, thinking of you and lots of love!

Over and out for now guys! Yet another script beckons!! Have a good day! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 


(


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi sorry I made a mistake on my last post. My friend had IUI not IVF. And that website is called fertilityfriends.co.uk.
> https://fertilityfriends.co.uk/
> Hope you would feel much better soon hon xxx

Thx Skye, our posts crossed. Your advice was very helpful-feel much more positive today!

Hope you're okay? Much love, 
A
xx
:flower::flower:


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I am back from San Francisco, we had a wonderful time. I am currently cd 5 and don't know whats next. I had to push down all the emotions that came with the bfn while I was gone and I haven't much wanted to talk about what's next for us. I just need a break emotionlly and physically. I guess we will do research while I'm taking a break. Anyways Iwill try to stay on top of all the post now.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies

Welcome back honey!!! I am so glad you had a wonderful time, i agree with you, i think you need to take a step back and just relax for a bit, nothing wrong with taking a break now and then. I will be pulling up in the "Whatevers" wagon in a bit, hop on and we will have us some fun!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! How is everybody doing? I will be driving by on the "Whatevers" wagon soon, hop on in and we will all have us some fun!! Ladies i love the tent stuff, you guys are too funny, we picked up our new and improved tent yesterday, now i cant wait to set it up lol. I am showering all of you ladies with :dust::dust: and i hope all of you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## lynnb

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! How is everybody doing? I will be driving by on the "Whatevers" wagon soon, hop on in and we will all have us some fun!! Ladies i love the tent stuff, you guys are too funny, we picked up our new and improved tent yesterday, now i cant wait to set it up lol. I am showering all of you ladies with :dust::dust: and i hope all of you have a wonderful day!!

Are you going to try this one out too???? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## onmymind17

lynnb said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! How is everybody doing? I will be driving by on the "Whatevers" wagon soon, hop on in and we will all have us some fun!! Ladies i love the tent stuff, you guys are too funny, we picked up our new and improved tent yesterday, now i cant wait to set it up lol. I am showering all of you ladies with :dust::dust: and i hope all of you have a wonderful day!!
> 
> Are you going to try this one out too???? :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:blush: LOL, yeaaaaaa, he he he:happydance:


----------



## missyt

Luvvie, what your manicurist said about camping is funny. I've only camped overnight before and it was on a beach so I think that makes it a little better. Oh, and I was drunk. LOL.

Dwrgi, I think thats great news that you are going to talk to the clinic's counselor. I think this TTC takes a huge toll on our mental health. I feel like I've been a basket case since we started trying. I'm excited for you to start this cycle. 

HA, back on the crazy train, huh? LOL. I'm wishing you the best this cycle. And thank so much for all the research you do and advice you give. You are our Wise One. Its so much easier talking to someone who is going through it. I had lunch with a friend yesterday that knows about my TTC turmoil. She has 2 children that are 10 years apart. Can you guess what her advice was? When you don't think about it, it'll happen. I love her dearly but I just wanted to reach across the table and slap her. Of course that's easy to say when you have 2 kids!

Chris, I'm so ready to get on the whatevs wagon. Stop on by and I'm ready to climb aboard!

FM, its good to see you back. I think a break is a good thing. I'm glad you had a good time in SF. DH and I are going to a cabin in the mountains this weekend. I can really use the down time with him. Especially since my parents were just in town and mom is unexpectedly going to spend the night with us tonight. Then after we get back from our weekend at the cabin, SS will be spending 2 weeks straight with us.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Luvvie, what your manicurist said about camping is funny. I've only camped overnight before and it was on a beach so I think that makes it a little better. Oh, and I was drunk. LOL.
> 
> Dwrgi, I think thats great news that you are going to talk to the clinic's counselor. I think this TTC takes a huge toll on our mental health. I feel like I've been a basket case since we started trying. I'm excited for you to start this cycle.
> 
> HA, back on the crazy train, huh? LOL. I'm wishing you the best this cycle. And thank so much for all the research you do and advice you give. You are our Wise One. Its so much easier talking to someone who is going through it. I had lunch with a friend yesterday that knows about my TTC turmoil. She has 2 children that are 10 years apart. Can you guess what her advice was? When you don't think about it, it'll happen. I love her dearly but I just wanted to reach across the table and slap her. Of course that's easy to say when you have 2 kids!
> 
> Chris, I'm so ready to get on the whatevs wagon. Stop on by and I'm ready to climb aboard!
> 
> FM, its good to see you back. I think a break is a good thing. I'm glad you had a good time in SF. DH and I are going to a cabin in the mountains this weekend. I can really use the down time with him. Especially since my parents were just in town and mom is unexpectedly going to spend the night with us tonight. Then after we get back from our weekend at the cabin, SS will be spending 2 weeks straight with us.

Im on my way!!!! Hop on honey, we are going to have a fun time!!


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :)))

Macwooly, well you have obviously tried more than 6 cycles so break or no break doesn't matter. I hope you would get a appt very soon. What is your age if you don't mind me asking?

FM :hugs::hugs: So glad you had a nice holiday. At least that must have cleared your mind and energised you a bit. Research break seems a very good idea. Best get all the info and do the right choice. :kiss:

By the way I totally agree with HA. We are all here for each other with similar stories so if anyone wants to just rant or say sthg personal, just go ahead girls. No one's gonna be offended. :flower:

HA we don't have a tent but we have an air matress. Maybe I should try to tempt DH with that :winkwink: I'm really excited that you are on tx now. I guess it's good that you have all the loved ones around to distract you. Are you on injectables? Good luck hon, I hope this would be your time. :hugs:

Dwrgi I so understand all the fear you have. If you sew my posts before my first IVF you would see how freaked out I was too. :hugs: :hugs: I'm really glad to hear that you have found a good clinic. This trust should give you a lot of confidence once the dr starts giving you the instructions and tests-scans. I bet you will feel that sone's taking charge too which is a very nice feeling for once after trying on your own for so long. Fertilityfriends is a lot less personal I agree. I only used it once I started cycling and abandoned when it's over. Although I have met 2 lovely girls who were cycling at the same time as me. I'll see them this Thursday again actually. (both preggy, one produced 8 eggs had a much lower AMH, although dunno what, only 3 usable embies which was all put back (over 40) And also while cycling it's really really helpful cause there are many girls there with multiple tx trials already and a lot of knowledge about it. So you can compare results etc. The moderators are very knowledgable. If you have an emergency question they always step in straight away. Also there are pharmacists and nurses threads where you can ask specific questions. It's not necessarily a genuinely friendly web site but great for info.
That is downregging actually. I think you'll be doing a short protocol. Which starts dr after AF with injectables. Than you stimm att the same time. On long protocol you start dr 10-15 days before the AF with usually spray or can be injectable. than the stimms start 5 days after AF.

Chris you are still cracking me up with the single brilliant tent thing :haha: good luck hon. :dust:

Missy just what you needed! A nice break in the middle of nature with DH. So romantic. Have fun girl :)))


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - aww thank you! I hope we all get that sticky bean soon!! We have only been trying for 2 months, this is my first "proper" cycle since stopping the pill. 

We have been married for 5 years (together for 8) I never really had a desire for children before that, but then of course I wasn't with my DH then, and that makes all the difference. My husband didn't want to be a dad at first and to be honest at first I was quite happy with that, but for the last couple of years I have a change of mind, it was only recently that my husband actually broached the subject and we are both together on wanting to have a baby. for years now when people asked me "do you have kids" Ive always said no, Im not very maternal (or something similar) Im sure a lot of people will be shocked if we are lucky enough to have it happen. I am trying to be realistic though, since we have only started this journey now - we may stay a family of 2. DH is a bit more optimistic (but he is younger) he is so great though that I would be happy (iyswim) with that. just keeping everything crossed now xx

wow - sorry - that was so long. I bet you don't ask me any more questions now lol!


:dust: and :hugs: for you all xx


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - aww thank you! I hope we all get that sticky bean soon!! We have only been trying for 2 months, this is my first "proper" cycle since stopping the pill.
> 
> We have been married for 5 years (together for 8) I never really had a desire for children before that, but then of course I wasn't with my DH then, and that makes all the difference. My husband didn't want to be a dad at first and to be honest at first I was quite happy with that, but for the last couple of years I have a change of mind, it was only recently that my husband actually broached the subject and we are both together on wanting to have a baby. for years now when people asked me "do you have kids" Ive always said no, Im not very maternal (or something similar) Im sure a lot of people will be shocked if we are lucky enough to have it happen. I am trying to be realistic though, since we have only started this journey now - we may stay a family of 2. DH is a bit more optimistic (but he is younger) he is so great though that I would be happy (iyswim) with that. just keeping everything crossed now xx
> 
> wow - sorry - that was so long. I bet you don't ask me any more questions now lol!
> 
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: for you all xx

Wow, Purple that sounds just like me - I have always said I hated kids! (defence mechanism?) There will be some seriously shocked and surprised people if I ever get my BFP (especially as not many people know I am going to see my ex for this and think I have been single for over a year!).

:dust: to you and hope you get a BFP soon :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - aww thank you! I hope we all get that sticky bean soon!! We have only been trying for 2 months, this is my first "proper" cycle since stopping the pill.
> 
> We have been married for 5 years (together for 8) I never really had a desire for children before that, but then of course I wasn't with my DH then, and that makes all the difference. My husband didn't want to be a dad at first and to be honest at first I was quite happy with that, but for the last couple of years I have a change of mind, it was only recently that my husband actually broached the subject and we are both together on wanting to have a baby. for years now when people asked me "do you have kids" Ive always said no, Im not very maternal (or something similar) Im sure a lot of people will be shocked if we are lucky enough to have it happen. I am trying to be realistic though, since we have only started this journey now - we may stay a family of 2. DH is a bit more optimistic (but he is younger) he is so great though that I would be happy (iyswim) with that. just keeping everything crossed now xx
> 
> wow - sorry - that was so long. I bet you don't ask me any more questions now lol!
> 
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: for you all xx

You know i was exactly the same way, i remember at the ceremony for our wedding, the priest said to bless us with children, and i remember thinking to myself, yea right, i will never have children. Then my dh said he wanted to try so i was like ok, whatever, and then i got pg the first time, and everything changed, after we lost that one i wanted on so very badly, sometimes i think i am being punished for thinking all those years that i did not want a baby, when now i realize that i want one very much.. We all just have to keep the faith, we all will be moms, i just know it!!


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly and onmymind - :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all!!


----------



## padbrat

I just had to chime in on the kids discussion... I was the same... I always said I didn't want kids. It was because since the age of 11 I was told my Docs that I could never have kids because of my translocated chromosome... so why want something you can never have?

My Husband married me knowing he would never be a Father.

And then the Germans gave me thyroxine and fixed my dead thyroid and I fell pregnant for the first time. Suddenly it was a possibility.... and the feeling of life inside you is something so amazing... and then it is all dashed away.

We may be giving this thing one more chance.... am looking at PGD or ED abroad. If this does go ahead I will need you all more than I ever have before.

Please ladies... know I am still here. I am still reading all your posts... i just can't bring myself to do anything much but lurk at the moment. It is all too painful.


----------



## skye2010

Chris there is no punishment. You were just unlucky to have a rough time in fertility. It's all biological. If God wanted to punish he would start with those who pop them up and not look after them, treat them badly or even abandon them in street. 

Butterfly are you trying to be a single mum? :) Wooow, there was another girl here who was trying that too. But she didn't have an ex so she was going for sperm donor. :))) Good luck baby. I hope you wouldn't need to try for long and hit the nail in first go :)

Purplelou if you just started your chances of conceiving naturally is much higher :)))
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skye2010

OMG Debs I'm so glad to see you. Hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: loads of hugs. And loads of good luck with whatever you decide. We will always be here for you.


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Skye xx


----------



## purplelou

Dear Padbrat, I cannot even imagine what you have gone through or how you must be feeling. so I will just send you hundreds of :hugs: and join your cheering squad/ broad shoulder gang, if/when you decide on a next step


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly, If it's not too personal a question - is your willing partner going to be hands on dad when you concieve? he must be a great guy to do this with you!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lovely to have your post Pad, I think of you every day! We will always be here to help you, with whatever you decide! Big :hugs: to you!

Thanks Skye for the help-I know that you are rooting for me. I just need a kick up the butt every now and again. I'm sure I shall be picking your brains on a regular basis! Hope you're feeling okay, hun??

Thanks for the info Purple-glad that you decided to go for it. Let's hope that your journey will be short! Fingers crossed for you!
 
Anybody heard from Lava? Bit worried as she didn't post yesterday, and normally does... Probably all okay, I look for things to worry about clearly! 

Have a good day, everybody!

Lots of love,
A
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

My ex husband was (benefit of hindsight) emotionally absuive and though he SAID he wanted kids he was always putting it out of reach, there was ALWAYS a reason not to have them eg we both needed to lose weight, get a bigger house, get promotions first etc etc...

It got to the point where I was in my mid thirties and having nothing in common with any of my friends anymore, every time I heard of a friends pregnancy I felt like crying and I started telling people we couldn't have kids becuase I got so upset about being asked all the time. 

After a while I started to believe this myself almost.

So he married me based on a lie as it turns out.

Fast forward to now, I finally got the courage to leave and 2 years into a relationship with a lovely man (old flame even) and he's opened the door I'd thought was closed, ie has been keen to try for a baby for 12 months now.

So this has been pretty full on for me so far, but I've read so many inspiring stories on this forum that I feel brave enough to at least try.

So thank you ladies.


----------



## lynnb

Dwrgi - Lava posted on the graduates thread ealier, she has her scan today so hopefully will post later & let you all know how it went. 

Deb - We're all here if/when you need us, take all the time you need to lurk. So glad you've decided to look into PGD/ED. I really hope that some day soon you'll be a wonderful mummy to a gorgeous LO.

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:, this is such a great thread with such wonderful supportive ladies. Hope you all get BFPs soon.

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Butterfly, If it's not too personal a question - is your willing partner going to be hands on dad when you concieve? he must be a great guy to do this with you!

Nothing too personal here purple :)

Yes, he is going to be a hands on Dad and I really wanted to do it with him as I know he will be great. So I really want to do it for him as well as me, I don't think I could actually do it on my own tbh.

Debs, good to see you lurking, always thinking about you and also hope that things work out for you in time whichever way xx :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

big hugs to Deb - always glad to see you pop in, and know we'll be here whenever you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Have just emailed 3 clinics..... scary........ 

Kisses and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Debs...good to see you back, you're being thought of loads and I even had my journal stalkers thinking of you :hugs:

HA...thinking positive thoughts for this cycle hun :flower:

:hi: everyone

I'm am on the whatever wagon and doing a grand job :haha: no POAS action what so ever occurring for the next couple of months. I haven't even looked at my cycle app this month :haha:

Hope everyone is doing whatever :haha:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Have just emailed 3 clinics..... scary........
> 
> Kisses and hugs to you all xxxxxxx

Go for it dude! You don't want to do nothing and look back in years to come and wish that you had...

We are right behind you!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Deb, 
So good to hear from you. I am so glad you are still around. Please never forget, that whatever you decide is the next step, we will be routing for you. You have such an amazing husband too.

To chime in on the never wanting kids, I never gave it much thought but believed it didn't make a huge difference either way. I wasted a lot of time with guys who didn't want kids & since I always broke up with those guys, somewhere in my heart I knew I wanted to be a mom some day. I think part of it was that I could not imagine raising a kid with those exes. When I met my DH, mu feelings immediately changed. 

Butterfly,
Your guy sounds awesome! Do y'all not live in the same city?? Have yall talked about getting back together some day or have you moved past any romantic feeling? Sounds like you still have a good foundation of friendship.

AFM, 
I have my 1st scan today. Since I have not completed 6 weeks yet, I am trying to manage my expectations and realize it is too soon to see a heartbeat. I think they are just looking for the yolk sac & gestational sac, rule out ectopic pregnancy, check for multiples and maybe check my bloods. I am on pins & needles & feel tired & emotionally raw right now. I had crazy scary dreams last night & couldn't get back to sleep.

Lots of love & babydust. Dwgri, thanks for thinking of me. I will post later with an update.


----------



## Macwooly

Padbrat - :hugs: And wishing you all the best on the decisions you are considering :hugs:



skye2010 said:


> Macwooly, well you have obviously tried more than 6 cycles so break or no break doesn't matter. I hope you would get a appt very soon. What is your age if you don't mind me asking?

Got my appointment next Tuesday at 7am so we'll see what they say. I'm 40 (41 in Dec) and DH is 41 next month.


----------



## missyt

Purplelou, I understand how you feel about not wanting kids until later in life. I think there is nothing wrong with that. There are so many young adults out there that have children when the aren't emotionally mature or finanically stable. How does that give a child a good life? I wish biology is different and we were more fertile in our 30's and so on. Also, I think there are more women today who have younger men. My DH is younger than me too.

Butterfly, I think it great you want to be a single mom. If I hadn't met DH I would be doing the same thing. I have a friend who is almost 39 but single and she told me recenlty she did want children but is waiting to meet a guy first. I told her that she could always do it on her own, she said no way. I don't understand why she feels she needs a man around. I hate to see her lose out on being a mother because she has an expectation in her head. Also, I have another friend who has a friend who divorced her husband and then realized she wanted children in her late 30's. She did IVF with a donor twice and both were failed. She gave up. Then she had a fling with an old flame and fell pregnant. She was so happy to be pregnant but she didn't want a man to be involved. LOL. Its funny how things work.

Chris, I feel the same way. I struggle with this guilt that I think I'm being punished by God for some reason and that is why I can't get pregnant now. I know God doesn't work that way but I'm left every month asking "why"? The reassurance of all you girls on this site makes me deal with it better and I feel like I'm not alone.

Northstar, I was in an abusive relationship too and that is why I put off having children. A year after we got married we got a puppy and he beat him so I made the decision that he wouldn't be a patient dad and never got off BCP with him even though he wanted children. We got the 2nd puppy and that one was scared to death all the time from seeing the first one get beat all the time. A year later I finally left and took the dogs with me. My current DH is very patient and good to the dogs but the emotional scars are still there. My 1st dog doesn't trust men and the 2nd one is still very skiddish. I am glad I didn't have kids with my ex but sometimes I wonder if I missed my window of opportunity. I know its hard when you waste your good years on the wrong guy. DH and and I have been trying for a little over a year so we are in the same boat.

Debs, I'm glad to see you poke your head out. I'm rooting for you.

Lava, I'm sorry you had bad dreams. I know they can seem so real and really scare you. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi I saw you in my dream, actually your pict. You were teaching in the same school as my friend :))) I saw the staff photo and I said "I know this lady, she is DWRGI" Than I asked her how you were and if you seemed a bit worried nowadays. How weird is that? I guess I shouldn't post last thing before I go to bed. :rofl:

Northstar, well done for leaving an abusive man behind. That must have been difficult but you have done it. Sorry if you wrote about this before but have you done any testing at all? Since you've been TTC 12 months have you seen a specialist yet?

Hey Lynn how are you? Soon you will come back with more picts :)) and you are almost finished with first trimester Well done :)))

Butterfly have you also had any testing? Might be worth seeing a specialist since you seem to have a time limit for TTC.

Lava, you'll be fine hon, I'm sure. I'm really curious about how many sacs you have :winkwink: Pls update asap. I'm seeing very vivid dreams nowadays too. Wake up really tired and sluggish each morning. Apparently it's the hormones so don't worry. 

Nevernever, did your pains subside? Any more accurate diagnosis at all?

HA :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Sthg really weird happened in my mum's appartment. Our downstairs neighbour was a retired dr who became ill 2 years ago. They went a bit cuckoo with his illness and stopped seeing anyone at all. He and the whole family almost imprisoned themselves inside the house because that was his request. His poor wife also completely isolated herself from the outside world. The reason was they were trying to eliminate bacteria coming from outside. Which sounds crazy. I think she only left the house for essential shopping in these two years and nothing else. Wouldn't accept any guests or visit any neighbours. Than a few days ago the man jumped from the balcony and committed suicide. I think he just got really depressed in the end and lost all hope. So weird. It just says sthg about how much we need hope and human contact, support. The poor man made his life miserable as well as his wife's for his final years. :shrug: Mad really.

Anyway AFM I'm ok except feeling tired and sleepy all the time. I wish I was a cat...


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Just wanted to take a moment to quickly introduce myself to all you wonderful ladies~

I'm 39 and DH is 46, we have no living children, but we have angel twin boys in Heaven. Please see my signature.
It's been a long winding road, but we are still walking it.
After 4 years of of working through my grief, accepting the loss, we have decided that we wanted to try again.
We can't conceive the normal way, so we rely on fertility treatments. We got pregnant with the twins on our 2nd IUI attempt. The 1st round was on Clomid and that didn't work out. For the 2nd IUI, we did all injectibles and got a BFP. 

I have an appointment with my RE on July 13th~ I am so excited at the possibility of getting pregnant once again. I, too, was worried about my age, but after reading all the positive stories on here, I have no doubt I can get pregnant again.
I know my RE will order a bunch of tests before we move forward with an IUI cycle, so I'm praying all comes back A-OK.

Babydust to all of us~


----------



## Macwooly

Fallen Ambers said:


> Just wanted to take a moment to quickly introduce myself to all you wonderful ladies~
> 
> I'm 39 and DH is 46, we have no living children, but we have angel twin boys in Heaven. Please see my signature.
> It's been a long winding road, but we are still walking it.
> After 4 years of of working through my grief, accepting the loss, we have decided that we wanted to try again.
> We can't conceive the normal way, so we rely on fertility treatments. We got pregnant with the twins on our 2nd IUI attempt. The 1st round was on Clomid and that didn't work out. For the 2nd IUI, we did all injectibles and got a BFP.
> 
> I have an appointment with my RE on July 13th~ I am so excited at the possibility of getting pregnant once again. I, too, was worried about my age, but after reading all the positive stories on here, I have no doubt I can get pregnant again.
> I know my RE will order a bunch of tests before we move forward with an IUI cycle, so I'm praying all comes back A-OK.
> 
> Babydust to all of us~

So sorry for your lose :hugs:

Good luck with your appointment and hope you get your BFP and successful pregnancy soon :hugs: :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> I just had to chime in on the kids discussion... I was the same... I always said I didn't want kids. It was because since the age of 11 I was told my Docs that I could never have kids because of my translocated chromosome... so why want something you can never have?
> 
> My Husband married me knowing he would never be a Father.
> 
> And then the Germans gave me thyroxine and fixed my dead thyroid and I fell pregnant for the first time. Suddenly it was a possibility.... and the feeling of life inside you is something so amazing... and then it is all dashed away.
> 
> We may be giving this thing one more chance.... am looking at PGD or ED abroad. If this does go ahead I will need you all more than I ever have before.
> 
> Please ladies... know I am still here. I am still reading all your posts... i just can't bring myself to do anything much but lurk at the moment. It is all too painful.

Oh honey we will be right here for you, if i could i would wish that i would give up having a child so that you could have one!!! I am sending all my love and hugs your way, and a ton of :dust: and sticky dust too!!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Deb,
> So good to hear from you. I am so glad you are still around. Please never forget, that whatever you decide is the next step, we will be routing for you. You have such an amazing husband too.
> 
> To chime in on the never wanting kids, I never gave it much thought but believed it didn't make a huge difference either way. I wasted a lot of time with guys who didn't want kids & since I always broke up with those guys, somewhere in my heart I knew I wanted to be a mom some day. I think part of it was that I could not imagine raising a kid with those exes. When I met my DH, mu feelings immediately changed.
> 
> Butterfly,
> Your guy sounds awesome! Do y'all not live in the same city?? Have yall talked about getting back together some day or have you moved past any romantic feeling? Sounds like you still have a good foundation of friendship.
> 
> AFM,
> I have my 1st scan today. Since I have not completed 6 weeks yet, I am trying to manage my expectations and realize it is too soon to see a heartbeat. I think they are just looking for the yolk sac & gestational sac, rule out ectopic pregnancy, check for multiples and maybe check my bloods. I am on pins & needles & feel tired & emotionally raw right now. I had crazy scary dreams last night & couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> Lots of love & babydust. Dwgri, thanks for thinking of me. I will post later with an update.

I have everything possible crossed for you and i so hope you see a heartbeat!!!


----------



## skye2010

Missy, it sounds like you had slim escape from a lifelong disaster too. How awful is a man beating up a small puppy. Also our conditions has nothing to do with punishment. i know you know it deep inside but I want to say it anyway. God would be punishing those abusive parents before punishing girls like us who are desperate to love a child. There are babies born to serious criminals, murderers, junkies even pedophiles. There was a case a couple of years ago in UK. A woman who was already a grandmother working as a child minder in a nursery. Touching, abusing and taking photos of toddler boys. I think she got caught cause it was a gang of them and they were exchanging the photos. Really disgusting. She deserved being childless more than any of us in here.

This is all biological hon. There's sthg in our fertility track that doesn't function properly for some reason. Medicine is not as advanced yet to point the finger on every fertility disfunction. You know how some people have failed IVF and than bam got pregnant by chance. It just shows us how mysterious fertility is. In the mean time because we are all over 35 and some of us have tried long enough and got fed up and desperate we go for tx. You still have a path to explore so say even if you are being punished (not but say if you did) your final punishment is not there yet :)))) You will get pregnant in the end. You just need some patience for the time being. And you need to believe that it will happen. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Fallen Ambers said:


> Just wanted to take a moment to quickly introduce myself to all you wonderful ladies~
> 
> I'm 39 and DH is 46, we have no living children, but we have angel twin boys in Heaven. Please see my signature.
> It's been a long winding road, but we are still walking it.
> After 4 years of of working through my grief, accepting the loss, we have decided that we wanted to try again.
> We can't conceive the normal way, so we rely on fertility treatments. We got pregnant with the twins on our 2nd IUI attempt. The 1st round was on Clomid and that didn't work out. For the 2nd IUI, we did all injectibles and got a BFP.
> 
> I have an appointment with my RE on July 13th~ I am so excited at the possibility of getting pregnant once again. I, too, was worried about my age, but after reading all the positive stories on here, I have no doubt I can get pregnant again.
> I know my RE will order a bunch of tests before we move forward with an IUI cycle, so I'm praying all comes back A-OK.
> 
> Babydust to all of us~

Fallen Ambers, welcome!! I am so sorry for your loss, this is the best bunch of ladies ever, and we will all support you in your journey!! I am Chris, and i drive the "Whatevers" wagon lol, so whenever you want to hop on with us and say WHATEVER!! lol


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Purplelou, I understand how you feel about not wanting kids until later in life. I think there is nothing wrong with that. There are so many young adults out there that have children when the aren't emotionally mature or finanically stable. How does that give a child a good life? I wish biology is different and we were more fertile in our 30's and so on. Also, I think there are more women today who have younger men. My DH is younger than me too.
> 
> Butterfly, I think it great you want to be a single mom. If I hadn't met DH I would be doing the same thing. I have a friend who is almost 39 but single and she told me recenlty she did want children but is waiting to meet a guy first. I told her that she could always do it on her own, she said no way. I don't understand why she feels she needs a man around. I hate to see her lose out on being a mother because she has an expectation in her head. Also, I have another friend who has a friend who divorced her husband and then realized she wanted children in her late 30's. She did IVF with a donor twice and both were failed. She gave up. Then she had a fling with an old flame and fell pregnant. She was so happy to be pregnant but she didn't want a man to be involved. LOL. Its funny how things work.
> 
> Chris, I feel the same way. I struggle with this guilt that I think I'm being punished by God for some reason and that is why I can't get pregnant now. I know God doesn't work that way but I'm left every month asking "why"? The reassurance of all you girls on this site makes me deal with it better and I feel like I'm not alone.
> 
> Northstar, I was in an abusive relationship too and that is why I put off having children. A year after we got married we got a puppy and he beat him so I made the decision that he wouldn't be a patient dad and never got off BCP with him even though he wanted children. We got the 2nd puppy and that one was scared to death all the time from seeing the first one get beat all the time. A year later I finally left and took the dogs with me. My current DH is very patient and good to the dogs but the emotional scars are still there. My 1st dog doesn't trust men and the 2nd one is still very skiddish. I am glad I didn't have kids with my ex but sometimes I wonder if I missed my window of opportunity. I know its hard when you waste your good years on the wrong guy. DH and and I have been trying for a little over a year so we are in the same boat.
> 
> Debs, I'm glad to see you poke your head out. I'm rooting for you.
> 
> Lava, I'm sorry you had bad dreams. I know they can seem so real and really scare you. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Please dont blame yourself, i think you did the right thing, if he would beat up a puppy he would have done it with children. I believe you did not get pg then because God saw he was not the right man. Your time will come, and you will be blessed with a child!! Skye is right, God is not punishing us, we just have to have faith and believe it can happen.:hugs:


----------



## lynnb

Deb - Exciting but scary, let us know how you get on hun :flower:

Skye - I'm fine thanks, very tired as I'm not sleeping well at the moment so I can relate to you wanting to be a cat. I keep waking up to wee about 3am & can't get back to sleep :nope: & I've also been feeling a little sick from time to time lately. Hopefully, fx'd, will be back on Monday with more pics & then off on holiday on Tuesday. Can't believe I've made it this far :dohh: Apart from the tiredness how are you feeling?

Fallen Ambers - Welcome. So sorry for you loss. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Been out with a bad cold, no fun! but I've had enough decaf tea float a ship and am laying on the couch watching lifetime in my pjs! Hubby left enough water, crackers and tissues around me and is coming home for lunch to visit.
I had my second blood test yesterday to see if my hcg levels went up (they were 122 Monday) and while they more than tripled to 426, it's still too low for me to even come in for the first appointment! She said wait until Monday or Wed next week to get it into the 20,000s but it may take longer than that! While I'm not freaking out, I and not liking the waiting! :nope::growlmad:

Hi Fallen Ambers :hi: welcome!

Padbrat - even though I am very new here, I have read your other posts and you have been in my thoughts and prayers daily. Wishing you strength and peace!

missyt - I am grateful you are now out of that bad relationship and into a healthy and loving one! Onmymind is right - he would have just transferred the beatings to children or even you. It takes a strong woman to leave, remember that!

Hi to everyone else this morning, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## lavalux

Missyt, you were brave & right to leave your ex. Finding your DH should be proof that God wants to bless you, not punish. You will have your little one to hold!

newmarriedgal ... how did I miss that you are pg!? That is wonderful news! Congrats. I knew yu were having lots of symptoms. Hope that cold goes away & keep us posted on your rising numbers!

Welcome, Fallen Ambers. So sorry for your loss. Wishing you a sticky bean very soon!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Fallen Ambers, welcome to the thread, the ladies here are all so very wise and friendly! I am so sorry for your loss :hug:

lynnb - hope your sleeping pattern settles - nothing worse than being tired all the time :yawn:

skye - I completely agree, there are some people who don't deserve to be anywhere near children (like that woman you mentioned!) but the ladies here are all very desrving to be mommies!
missyt and northstar - it is very courageous to leave a partner who is controlling or abusive! :hug:

newmarriedgal - hope you are feeling better soon! :flower:

HA - How are the meds going?

Lava - good luck on the scan, will be keeping fingers crossed.

Big hugs to everyone :hug: :hug: 

afm- I am having some pinkish creamy cm (TMI) today - never had before, no itching or pain etc and I am cd 16 - but not sure of how many days cos my cycle has only just returned, very odd! scared myself silly by reading about early menopause yesterday bah!!! won't do that again.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks missyt, every day in life I wake up grateful that I'm no longer with that person, I took my dogs and left too, so our stories are pretty similar. My new partner now, I told him from the get go it was "love me love my dogs", and my only regret is not leaving sooner, but I was living overseas with very little support around me, and couldn't see a way out of the situation.

Skey2010 thanks, no medical intervention as we've actually only been trying for 6 weeks, he's been ready for 12 months (which is lovely! this man is like a breath of fresh air in my life, no manipulation or hidden agenda) but I was not ready to make that leap yet, so we're only on cycle 2, my doctor is tremendously helpful, if no BFP in 6 months we'll head down there for all the tests. 

Also I'd only just moved back to the UK when I got together with my partner I needed to establish myself and become financially secure (left with only my dogs and a suitcase) before we started trying.


----------



## newmarriedgal

lavalux said:


> Missyt, you were brave & right to leave your ex. Finding your DH should be proof that God wants to bless you, not punish. You will have your little one to hold!
> 
> newmarriedgal ... how did I miss that you are pg!? That is wonderful news! Congrats. I knew yu were having lots of symptoms. Hope that cold goes away & keep us posted on your rising numbers!
> 
> Welcome, Fallen Ambers. So sorry for your loss. Wishing you a sticky bean very soon!

Lava - the receptionist at the doctors said I was probably just "5 minutes pregnant!" :lol: 

Northstar - sending lots of positive thoughts and :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The dr's also said I can't really take anything yet for the cold - my little poppyseed can't handle anything yet! So lots of water, rest, tea and wait it out. Thankfully I have all you lovely ladies to read about!


----------



## lynnb

Newmarriedgal - Congrats, that's fab news :happydance:, so happy for you. Can't wait to see those numbers rise even more.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello darling ladies - just wanted to pop in & give you all big cuddles - the sad, the happy & the hopeful!!!

I'm off on my hols for 10 days in 2 hours, so I'm hoping for lots more BFPs when I get back. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Go out for lunch for a few hours and there are 3 pages to catch up on :)

So....

 
@padbrat - glad you have made appointments :hugs:

@lava - no we don't live in the same city, in fact for most of the year we don't live in the same country lol! I am supposed to be going back abroad in September but I will wait and see what happens. 
Really look forward to hearing about your scan, fingers crossed for you, am sure it will be great :)

@macwooly - will look forward to hearing what they say at your appointment and hope they can move things forward for you

@MissyT I don't think you should even have any second thoughts about not having children with the abusive ex, you definitely made the right choice :) 

@skye I think if I get a BFN this month I will go and see the doc to see if they can do some tests. I was actually thinking about looking into IUI today in case that might give me a better chance. Haven't broached any testing with BF yet - he has a child from a previous relationship but that was over 10 years ago, although he does and has always taken his vits so I'm hopeful he is in good shape :)

Welcome Fallen Ambers, so sorry for the loss of your twins and hope that you get a BFP soon :hugs:

@NMG - the numbers are up, that is great news, but yes I can imagine you are getting really impatient waiting!

@Twinkle - have a great hol :wave:

and to everyone else :hugs: :hugs: and hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

My goodness, it's been a really long time since I visited this website! How many of my over 35+ friends are still here? :)

Those of you I have not met yet - hello! I just found out I am pregnant again (I am 39 years old) and of course I am terrified after suffering a MMC last year. (This will be my first child and I am praying nothing goes wrong this time).

After the mc last year, it was easier on me to stay away from anything baby related, hence my disappearance. I went through a pretty bad time getting over it and it's taken us 9 months to conceive again!

I hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Been out with a bad cold, no fun! but I've had enough decaf tea float a ship and am laying on the couch watching lifetime in my pjs! Hubby left enough water, crackers and tissues around me and is coming home for lunch to visit.
> I had my second blood test yesterday to see if my hcg levels went up (they were 122 Monday) and while they more than tripled to 426, it's still too low for me to even come in for the first appointment! She said wait until Monday or Wed next week to get it into the 20,000s but it may take longer than that! While I'm not freaking out, I and not liking the waiting! :nope::growlmad:
> 
> Hi Fallen Ambers :hi: welcome!
> 
> Padbrat - even though I am very new here, I have read your other posts and you have been in my thoughts and prayers daily. Wishing you strength and peace!
> 
> missyt - I am grateful you are now out of that bad relationship and into a healthy and loving one! Onmymind is right - he would have just transferred the beatings to children or even you. It takes a strong woman to leave, remember that!
> 
> Hi to everyone else this morning, hope you are all doing well!

Yea for the numbers tripling, that is great news, i know the wait is hard, but it will be so worth it!!!


----------



## onmymind17

animalcracker said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> My goodness, it's been a really long time since I visited this website! How many of my over 35+ friends are still here? :)
> 
> Those of you I have not met yet - hello! I just found out I am pregnant again (I am 39 years old) and of course I am terrified after suffering a MMC last year. (This will be my first child and I am praying nothing goes wrong this time).
> 
> After the mc last year, it was easier on me to stay away from anything baby related, hence my disappearance. I went through a pretty bad time getting over it and it's taken us 9 months to conceive again!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!!!

Hi and welcome back, i am one of the new ones here. Prayers are going up that this little one sticks for you!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi animal cracker - welcome back and sending you :dust: for a sticky bean 

Twinkle - have a lovely relaxing and recharging holiday!! :icecream:


----------



## missyt

Newmarriedgal, what great news! I didn't even realize you were pg. I knew you were having symptoms but didn't know for sure. Keep taking care of yourself.

Animalcrackers, congrats! FX'd that you have a healthy baby!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello everyone, hope you're all fine and dandy. :flower:

HA: Good luck with the cycle, fingers crossed this is the one.

FM: Hello! Glad you had a great time in San Franciso (would love to go there oneday!). I'm sure the break will do you the World of good.

Dwrgi: Many thanks! Good luck with the IVF, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

OMM: Looove the 'Whatevers' wagon.. is there room for one more?!

Skye: Thank you for the welcome and the advice. I'm hoping to have a consultation with the acupuncturist week after next. Even if it helps me to relax (which I could use even if I wasn't TTC!), I'll be happy. Hope you and the little bean are both well.

Purple: Good luck with this cycle. My husband is also younger than me (I'm 36, he's 29) and he's the positive one, too!

Butterfly: Good luck, I think it's wonderful that you and your ex want to love and raise a child together. 

NorthStar: I'm glad that after such dark days, you are now with such a good man. I hope you get that BFP, soon. 

Padbrat: I know you don't know me, but I'm thinking of you and whatever you decide to do next, we will all be here, supporting you along the way.

Lynnb: Congratulations! I hope you and little 'bean' are doing well.

NSN: Hope I can join you on the 'whatever' wagon?!

Lavalux: Wow, 1st scan! Good luck!

Macwooly: Good luck with the appointment, let us know how it goes.

Ambers: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I can't even begin to imagine what you've been through. Good luck with your appointment on the 13th.

Missyt: I can't believe how cruel some people are, but thank goodness you're all okay. I'm sure it will be your turn soon.

NewMarriedGal: Congratulations! The numbers sound very good. Get well soon!

Twinkle: Have a fab holiday!

AnimalCracker: Congratulations, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else, I'm sending you all big :hug:

AFM: I had a bit of a low day on Tuesday. Colleague was nattering away about his pregnant wife and he was all excited about about the baby. It's amazing how this never used to bother me. On the positive, we've now booked in to see the GP on the 28th, so let the testing begin!

Apologies for the monster message! As always, I send each and everyone of you lots of luck and :dust:

C xx


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks tigerlily1975, nowadays life is pretty good, I guess a baby would be the cherry on the cake though.

I enjoy life 100% more not having someone constantly dragging me down and making me feel crap about myself. And my dogs get to live indoors and not get shouted at, yeah we're all happier now. :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Ok, y'all. I just got back from the fertility clinic and am still a little numb, and more than a little worried. If you are interested in my appointment, I'm going to do a spoiler post & try to hide it. If you aren't interested, you can just move on to the next post. ;)


Spoiler
They saw TWO gestational sacs with a yolk sac in each. One was a 15 mm gestational sac with a 4 mm yolk sac; the other 13 mm with a yolk sac of 3 mm. No fetal pole or heartbeat was detected. I am 5 weeks 6 days. We will go back next Thursday to see if there has been any development. The doctor did not seem overly concerned about the lack of fetal pole or heartbeat based on my gestational age and said that this was an early scan, but he was cautious. They did not check my HCG or progesterone as my previous numbers looked good and he said that right now, there was no point to stick another needle in me. So, I've search the internet and seen that at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, it is not uncommon to see no fetal pole. I had prepared myself to not see the heartbeat, but was really expecting to see a baby. DH & I are in shock (omg, possibly twins!) and scared and now can only wait.


----------



## bblve

lavalux said:


> Ok, y'all. I just got back from the fertility clinic and am still a little numb, and more than a little worried.
> 
> OMG Lava!!! - How exciting...and yeah, I'm sure a bit scary but EVERYTHING is going to be just fine. Sending mega :hugs: to you & will keep you and your lovely family:baby::baby: in prayer.


----------



## onmymind17

Tigerlilly1975 there is plenty of room on the whatevers wagon, i will swing on by and pick you up!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Ok, y'all. I just got back from the fertility clinic and am still a little numb, and more than a little worried. If you are interested in my appointment, I'm going to do a spoiler post & try to hide it. If you aren't interested, you can just move on to the next post. ;)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> They saw TWO gestational sacs with a yolk sac in each. One was a 15 mm gestational sac with a 4 mm yolk sac; the other 13 mm with a yolk sac of 3 mm. No fetal pole or heartbeat was detected. I am 5 weeks 6 days. We will go back next Thursday to see if there has been any development. The doctor did not seem overly concerned about the lack of fetal pole or heartbeat based on my gestational age and said that this was an early scan, but he was cautious. They did not check my HCG or progesterone as my previous numbers looked good and he said that right now, there was no point to stick another needle in me. So, I've search the internet and seen that at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, it is not uncommon to see no fetal pole. I had prepared myself to not see the heartbeat, but was really expecting to see a baby. DH & I are in shock (omg, possibly twins!) and scared and now can only wait.

Whoooooo hooooo that is fantastic news, and yes as early as you are it is not uncommon to not see anything, its amazing in one week what you will see!! I am soooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Indigo77

Lava...
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

North Star...Good for you! You turned your life around and I think you are amazing and brave...


----------



## NorthStar

Ooh Lavalux - amazing news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Ok, y'all. I just got back from the fertility clinic and am still a little numb, and more than a little worried. If you are interested in my appointment, I'm going to do a spoiler post & try to hide it. If you aren't interested, you can just move on to the next post. ;)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> They saw TWO gestational sacs with a yolk sac in each. One was a 15 mm gestational sac with a 4 mm yolk sac; the other 13 mm with a yolk sac of 3 mm. No fetal pole or heartbeat was detected. I am 5 weeks 6 days. We will go back next Thursday to see if there has been any development. The doctor did not seem overly concerned about the lack of fetal pole or heartbeat based on my gestational age and said that this was an early scan, but he was cautious. They did not check my HCG or progesterone as my previous numbers looked good and he said that right now, there was no point to stick another needle in me. So, I've search the internet and seen that at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, it is not uncommon to see no fetal pole. I had prepared myself to not see the heartbeat, but was really expecting to see a baby. DH & I are in shock (omg, possibly twins!) and scared and now can only wait.

Hi Lava

Congratulations on two sacs! How absolutely wonderful. I am so pleased for you. Pleased do not get too concerned about what they said-it is too early to see a heartbeat-this generally happens at 6-8 weeks. Hang on in there hun, and please please don't go ahead of yourself with worry. I know what we are all like, but you must keep positive and strong for the sake of your little beans (plural!!!).

Lots and lots of love to you!
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Omg Lava :wohoo:

So pleased for you and hubby...you'll get to see them both on the next scan, all perfectly normal at this stage him :hugs: awesome news :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow Lava EXCITING!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

And surely if there are 2 then they are always going to be smaller than 1 anyway and less developed so maybe will take longer to see the heartbeat etc?


----------



## skye2010

Wowww Lava it is twins indeed :))) yeeeeaaaaahaaaaw :))) I knew it would be twins :headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::holly::holly::holly::yipee::yipee::yipee:


Hahahahaha!!! well done baby. You don't normally see a baby in 5 weeks so don't you worry. My early scan at 5 weeks just showed sac too. They just do it to make sure the sac is not in the tubes. You can see heartbeat and baby perhaps after 6 weeks. I'm so happy for you :)) See you were worrying about your old eggs and now you have two beanies in there. Isn't that a miracle :)))

I also want to congratulate Newmarried girl. Well done hon. Congratulations to both DH and you. Hope you have a great 9 months


----------



## Macwooly

Lava - congratulations :) Please try not to worry as everything I read says heartbeat is first detected between 6-8 weeks :thumbup: Praying your pregnancy continues from strength to strength x


----------



## purplelou

:happydance:Oh my!! Lava - congratulations!!! Im so happy and excited for you and your husband:happydance:
:hugs::dance::dance::yipee:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks everyone for your outpouring of love & support. I wish that I could feel as confident as y'all, but at only 1 day shy of 6 weeks yesterday, not seeing our babies yet (even without the HB) feels like bad news is ahead. I spent the night crying. I finally fell asleep praying to God & saying over & over in my head: Grow, Miracle Babies, Grow!


----------



## Macwooly

Lava :hugs: Praying that you are listened to and that you beanies grow and flourish :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Newmarriedgal~Congratulations! What wonderful news! Enjoy the moment!!

lavalux~ Twins! Awwwww! :wohoo:I LOVED being pregnant with twins. It is such an amazing experience. Stay positive, don't worry so much! Its a different pregnancy with twins. Everything will be alright~ Hang in there little beans :) Congratulations xoxoxo 

Good Morning to everyone else! Leaving for Washington, D.C. this morning. We'll be back on Sunday. We have a wedding to attend on Saturday.

All of you have a fun & relaxed weekend~

See you when I come back!

FE


----------



## missyt

Tigerlily, I know how you feel about those things not bothering you before. I was the same way. Now the slightest news about babies or pregnancies tears at my heart. So glad you got an appointment to start all the testing. You will feel better after. Its a good start on the TTC journey. :thumbup:

Northstar, I was the same way. I felt like I could finally breath when me and the dogs left my ex. :happydance:

Lava, you hit the jackpot!!! Please try not to worry yourself to death. Like Skye said, you don't have to see the heartbeat just yet. :hugs:

AFM, I'm just waiting to Ov. DH and I are going away to the mountain cabin this weekend so I'm excited about that. :happydance: I'm a little annoyed though. My MIL invited herself down the other night because SS was graduating from 5th grade. She brought SS's favorite cousin with her. Well after work yesterday I found out she decided to stay an extra night and little cousin slept the night with SS at DH's ex's house. I'm annoyed because this past weekend MIL and FIL were supposed to come down here to meet my parents (they hadn't met yet). MIL cancelled last minute because she said she was sick. Well yesterday MIL spent the whole day with DH's ex and her family. :growlmad: It just makes me feel bad because she didn't come down to meet my parents but she came down here for a 20 minute ceremony that DH and I didn't even go to and then hangs out with DH's ex and her family the whole rest of the day. This is one of those examples where I don't rate as high as DH's ex because I didn't bear her a grandchild. I'm sorry for the whining but I had to get that off my chest. Its just another stab in the heart feeding my insecurities about not being able to have a baby. I guess DH's ex is more of a family member in her mind since she is the mother of her grandchild and I'm just her son's wife.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Tigerlily, I know how you feel about those things not bothering you before. I was the same way. Now the slightest news about babies or pregnancies tears at my heart. So glad you got an appointment to start all the testing. You will feel better after. Its a good start on the TTC journey. :thumbup:
> 
> Northstar, I was the same way. I felt like I could finally breath when me and the dogs left my ex. :happydance:
> 
> Lava, you hit the jackpot!!! Please try not to worry yourself to death. Like Skye said, you don't have to see the heartbeat just yet. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm just waiting to Ov. DH and I are going away to the mountain cabin this weekend so I'm excited about that. :happydance: I'm a little annoyed though. My MIL invited herself down the other night because SS was graduating from 5th grade. She brought SS's favorite cousin with her. Well after work yesterday I found out she decided to stay an extra night and little cousin slept the night with SS at DH's ex's house. I'm annoyed because this past weekend MIL and FIL were supposed to come down here to meet my parents (they hadn't met yet). MIL cancelled last minute because she said she was sick. Well yesterday MIL spent the whole day with DH's ex and her family. :growlmad: It just makes me feel bad because she didn't come down to meet my parents but she came down here for a 20 minute ceremony that DH and I didn't even go to and then hangs out with DH's ex and her family the whole rest of the day. This is one of those examples where I don't rate as high as DH's ex because I didn't bear her a grandchild. I'm sorry for the whining but I had to get that off my chest. Its just another stab in the heart feeding my insecurities about not being able to have a baby. I guess DH's ex is more of a family member in her mind since she is the mother of her grandchild and I'm just her son's wife.

Awww honey your not whinning, you have every right to be mad, that is just so not fair, i am praying that you have a whole bunch of babies, and then you tell MIL oh sorry we are busy, go by her house!! Chin up honey, your day is comming very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

lavalux said:


> Thanks everyone for your outpouring of love & support. I wish that I could feel as confident as y'all, but at only 1 day shy of 6 weeks yesterday, not seeing our babies yet (even without the HB) feels like bad news is ahead. I spent the night crying. I finally fell asleep praying to God & saying over & over in my head: Grow, Miracle Babies, Grow!

oh Lava - I'm so happy for you with the multiples but I totally understand how you are feeling.....you just want to see them or hear the HB just to give you a sense of peace. :hugs::hugs::hugs: The hormones are making me cry at the drop of a hat so I spent some time crying and praying for you that all will continue to be good. I'm sure everything is just dandy, as FE says it is different with twins so try to keep heart and know they are just snuggling into you and getting bigger and stronger every hour! My continued prayers are with you.

as for me - I spiked a temp to 101 yesterday and scared myself over reading issues that can come up with fevers and pregnancy so i just went to the Urgent Care last night - seems I have a sinus infection. I am on amoxicillian, which I know is ok during pregnancy but they also gave me flonase which I am unsure about. Hubby Charlie says if I am uncomfortable with taking it, then don't, I should go with my gut but I just think I'm scared to put anything extra in me if I don't really need it! ugh!

Morning to everyone else - hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower::flower:


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! Congrats to all the ladies with bfp's how exciting, with all this baby dust in here i just know we will be seeing more bfp's real soon. Yea its TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got our new tent set up in the backyard last night, its perfect, we are going to have so much fun camping with it!! And yes tonight we are going to "Check it out" :blush: he he he. OK ladies i am driving around with the "Whatevers" wagon, hop on with me and lets all have some TGIF fun!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

OMM I'll join you as I really don't know what it is with me the last 2-3 days but I really am in a "whatever will be will be" mood at the moment :)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> OMM I'll join you as I really don't know what it is with me the last 2-3 days but I really am in a "whatever will be will be" mood at the moment :)

:happydance: Whoo hoo, hop on honey, lets have some fun!!!


----------



## NorthStar

OMM I'm loving your version of camping, that's a classic


----------



## Macwooly

I must admit I have talked DH into putting the tent up in the garden "just to check it doesn't leak" before he goes camping with the lads next weekend :winkwink: Bless him he was prepared to cancel as he thought it may be my fertile time but told him that it should be before he goes :)


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Tigerlily, I know how you feel about those things not bothering you before. I was the same way. Now the slightest news about babies or pregnancies tears at my heart. So glad you got an appointment to start all the testing. You will feel better after. Its a good start on the TTC journey. :thumbup:
> 
> Northstar, I was the same way. I felt like I could finally breath when me and the dogs left my ex. :happydance:
> 
> Lava, you hit the jackpot!!! Please try not to worry yourself to death. Like Skye said, you don't have to see the heartbeat just yet. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm just waiting to Ov. DH and I are going away to the mountain cabin this weekend so I'm excited about that. :happydance: I'm a little annoyed though. My MIL invited herself down the other night because SS was graduating from 5th grade. She brought SS's favorite cousin with her. Well after work yesterday I found out she decided to stay an extra night and little cousin slept the night with SS at DH's ex's house. I'm annoyed because this past weekend MIL and FIL were supposed to come down here to meet my parents (they hadn't met yet). MIL cancelled last minute because she said she was sick. Well yesterday MIL spent the whole day with DH's ex and her family. :growlmad: It just makes me feel bad because she didn't come down to meet my parents but she came down here for a 20 minute ceremony that DH and I didn't even go to and then hangs out with DH's ex and her family the whole rest of the day. This is one of those examples where I don't rate as high as DH's ex because I didn't bear her a grandchild. I'm sorry for the whining but I had to get that off my chest. Its just another stab in the heart feeding my insecurities about not being able to have a baby. I guess DH's ex is more of a family member in her mind since she is the mother of her grandchild and I'm just her son's wife.

Hi Missy

So sorry to read your post about your MIL and FIL. It just seems to me that they have an absolute cheek to cry off at the last minute claiming to be sick, and then spending time with DH's ex. THey are treading a very slippery slope as your DH has chosen to be with you, not his ex, and they need to respect that if they want their son's respect. Faimiles work in strange ways. This incident just shows your MIL and FIL's lack of integrity, and is in no way a reflection on you, just their bad manners. Bloody nerve of it. They'll regret it when you bear your own child and realise how dismissive they once were. 

Have fun in the cabin-what a romantic thought! Let's hope that being away will help you both relax and cause some very magical :dust::dust::dust: 

Have fun hun, and forget about the insensitive in laws!

Big hugs to you, and fingers crossed for a BF You Know What!!! xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! Congrats to all the ladies with bfp's how exciting, with all this baby dust in here i just know we will be seeing more bfp's real soon. Yea its TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got our new tent set up in the backyard last night, its perfect, we are going to have so much fun camping with it!! And yes tonight we are going to "Check it out" :blush: he he he. OK ladies i am driving around with the "Whatevers" wagon, hop on with me and lets all have some TGIF fun!!!!:happydance:

OOh la la OMM!! You have yourself some fun tonight under the stars!!!

Will be thinking of you!!

Whatever whatever whatever!!! Yay-let's go!

I hear there's a good bar in Whatevere's Ville!! Mine's a cocktail!!

Enjoy your weekend, love
A
xxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Missyt - your MIL is actually just plain rude, there's no excuse for such blatant bad manners, it's definitely not you that's the problem it's HER.

She is shooting herself in the foot, as Dwrgi says, as your OH has chosen to make a life with you, so she is forfeiting time with her own son, and as hard as it may be for you to grit your teeth and say nothing, ultimately your husband will see this.


----------



## Macwooly

Missyt I feel for you :hugs: My ex husband's mother was like that with me and used to ignore me in favour of the mother of her grandchild (my ex hubby's ex) :nope: She should treat you better as Dwrgi is right your DH has made his choice and it is you :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> I must admit I have talked DH into putting the tent up in the garden "just to check it doesn't leak" before he goes camping with the lads next weekend :winkwink: Bless him he was prepared to cancel as he thought it may be my fertile time but told him that it should be before he goes :)

Oh too funny!!!! Whoo hoo for tent fun lol :happydance: and so sweet of him to consider cancelling his trip if it was your O time, now thats a wonderful DH!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! Congrats to all the ladies with bfp's how exciting, with all this baby dust in here i just know we will be seeing more bfp's real soon. Yea its TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got our new tent set up in the backyard last night, its perfect, we are going to have so much fun camping with it!! And yes tonight we are going to "Check it out" :blush: he he he. OK ladies i am driving around with the "Whatevers" wagon, hop on with me and lets all have some TGIF fun!!!!:happydance:
> 
> OOh la la OMM!! You have yourself some fun tonight under the stars!!!
> 
> Will be thinking of you!!
> 
> Whatever whatever whatever!!! Yay-let's go!
> 
> I hear there's a good bar in Whatevere's Ville!! Mine's a cocktail!!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, love
> A
> xxxx
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

LOL, yea, come on join us, and yep cocktails are wonderful!!! And we have them on the "Whatever" wagon too!! I have to say this tent stuff started off as a funny thing, but i am having so much fun, its the first time we have just had fun and not worried about weather it would produce a baby or not lol.


----------



## lavalux

Ok, maybe I need to interest my DH is some camping! :)

Missyt,
You are taking the high ground with your in-laws, that is for sure. But your DH picked YOU! They are the ones missing out! :hugs:

Ok, so I admit that I am not on the whateves wagon these days ... I'm a complete basket-case really, :wacko: but someone ... please have a drink for me! Maybe two! :wine::drunk::drunk:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Ok, maybe I need to interest my DH is some camping! :)
> 
> Missyt,
> You are taking the high ground with your in-laws, that is for sure. But your DH picked YOU! They are the ones missing out! :hugs:
> 
> Ok, so I admit that I am not on the whateves wagon these days ... I'm a complete basket-case really, :wacko: but someone ... please have a drink for me! Maybe two! :wine::drunk::drunk:

LOL, you dont need the camping you already have two in there lol. Big hugs comming to you honey, i will have a few drinks for you tonight and send the good feeling vibes your way!!


----------



## purplelou

:friends: Ill raise a "whatever cocktail" for all of you ladies!! In fact, I'll have 2 :drunk:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Missy*- I totally understand what bad in-laws are. I'm so sorry to hear that your mil & fil are choosing to spend time with someone that was in the past for dh...even if he did have a child with her. You and dh are the ones they should be spending time with. How disrespectful of them to cancel plans at the last min. to meet your parents. They should be wanting to get to know them, since YOU are married to their son. I am so used to this kind of bs with my own in-laws....lack of tact. I'm sending you big hugs!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!

*Congratulations! Lava!*:baby::baby: Try not to worry to much.:hugs::hugs:
:blue::pink:

Hope you all have a fab. weekend!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I have the opposite problem, ie in laws that want to spend TOO MUCH time with us, LOL.

But that's a whole other thread....


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I have the opposite problem, ie in laws that want to spend TOO MUCH time with us, LOL.
> 
> But that's a whole other thread....

My current MIL would probably move in with us if she could :nope: Every time we decorate or have a new piece of furniture she wants to visit but won't come and visit when new furbabies have arrived :shrug:


----------



## skye2010

Animalcracker :))) I'm so happy for you. It's wonderful news, congratulations. Some of us here already graduated to 35+ graduates thread :) Maybe you migh want to join too. Good luck with pregnanacy and I hope you would have a healthy sticky bean that would stay for 9 months and come out as a beautiful baby 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over.html

Butterfly :) It's probobly a good idea just to see the dr and get all your levels checked out just to be on the safe side. :))) Good luck, I hope you won't need any treatment and have a baby without a sweat. :dust:

Tigerlily, brace yourself for annoying comments of people knowing or not knowing your situation.:hugs: Better close your ears and avoid it. Good luck with the appointment. Hope all is well and you won't have to TTc for long :dust:

Fallenambers hope you are having a great weekend and lot's of fun in the wedding.

Missy :) The mountain cabin will be a perfect getaway for you. Hope you will have a great time. As for MIL I might sound a bit synical but my honest advice is let it go. Don't you worry at all cause if they upset you they are better off away than near. When I first married I used to invite my FIL to stay with us a lot. Than I would take him to concerts, museums, spend loads of time with him and be very very welcome. A friend of mine said one day "Why are you doing all this. This guy is going to create trouble and you will have a headache" I said "Don't say that, he is DH's dad after all" But guess what the nicer I was to him the more he started planting stupid thoughts in DH's brain about me. He started completely undermining me and demanding to come in and out of the house without my consent. In the end we had a bust up after he and SIL fabricated a horrible lie about me "That I wanna make kids with DH and run away with all his money" as if I'm a gold digger and he is prince William, which is ridiculous. In the end he wasn't allowed in for a while and I went cold for a year. Than he learned how to behave. Now we have a good relationship. He comes and stays, and I still entertain him but I don't get out of my way to do anything extravagant as I used to. And if I don't want sthg I just simply say "NO"
You are a very giving and caring person. Cause you care about SS and MIL, SIL, FIL etc but first you must make sure that they actually respect and appreciate your efforts. Otherwise people are people the more you give the more they would take without caring if you have the energy. This is not being selfish or mean. I just found out through experience that it's better to draw a line with everyone and not let them cross it. Otherwise it's so easy to get unappreciated and be used which is hurtful.
This attitude actually improved my relationship with DH too. We both finally realised that we are central to this relationship and stopped letting other people poke their noses into our little union. :hugs: xxxx

Newmarriedgirl hope you feel better soon and all is well with your LO. When is your next appointment?

Chris yipeee the new tent :):yipee: Have fun this weekend baby.

good luck all Whatever wagon's girls :dust: Or should we say "Whatever tent"?

Dwrgi you hopped on the whatever's thing as well :))) hahahahahha

Macwooly :haha: Use your good realtions and ask her to help around in the house more :)). Favours here and there. Looking after fur babies when you are on holiday, hanging the laundry, doing the dishes etc... C if she still wants to get that involved :) hahaahahaa

Honestly girls I'm not mean but it took me a long time to say enough is enough :shrug:

Wohooo Lavaaaaa, how about a Whatever's Basket :)))

AFM I'm good, just eating loads and sleeping loads. I get extremely exhausted out of nowhere if I overexert myself. I guess I need to adjust to this new situation. But luckily a nice long nap works wonders. Bit fed up with still using so much medication. I have a purple smiley from all the injection bruises under my belly button.:shrug: Just found out that some women use this injection untill 6 months. It's really expensive as well and my GP refused to pay for it. They are so cheeky. In fact with all the cuts in the UK the councils have become even more ignorant towards the fertility issues. I will have my first NHS appointment after 12 weeks. In the mean time if anything happens they don't care. :shrug:


----------



## GMATP 2011

lavalux said:


> Thanks everyone for your outpouring of love & support. I wish that I could feel as confident as y'all, but at only 1 day shy of 6 weeks yesterday, not seeing our babies yet (even without the HB) feels like bad news is ahead. I spent the night crying. I finally fell asleep praying to God & saying over & over in my head: Grow, Miracle Babies, Grow!

Hi lavalux! I am 5 weeks along and my Specialist will not do an ultrasound until almost 7 weeks! I do not have any symptoms really, so I get nervous too. then I realized the other day that still no AF! I really am pregnant! Since I have been thinking of it that way, in have felt less anxious! Praying for you my friend and for the babies! Congratulations!


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> Tigerlilly1975 there is plenty of room on the whatevers wagon, i will swing on by and pick you up!!!!


That sounds fabulous! I'll bring the drinks!! :wine:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> I must admit I have talked DH into putting the tent up in the garden "just to check it doesn't leak" before he goes camping with the lads next weekend :winkwink: Bless him he was prepared to cancel as he thought it may be my fertile time but told him that it should be before he goes :)


Aww, how sweet is your husband?!

I have never been camping, but it sounds like I'm missing out on something! :winkwink:

C xx


----------



## sadie

hi all. you girls are really a great group. i loved reading as many posts as i could.
i am 41 and dp is 51. at the moment, i am 12 dpo and haven't tested yet, nor do i plan to do so. we have been ttc 'casually' for 10 months. Being that we live in different countries (at the moment), the timing isn't always right! but this cycle it was.... well we dtd the day before O then he left. we'll see. if it doesnt work out, i am due to start 50 mg of unmonitored clomid next saturday, days 5-9. 

i am due to see an fs this thursday for a consultation. can anyone please tell me what i should expect?

thanks and :dust: to you all!!

sadie


----------



## padbrat

Hey all... have just popped out of lurkdom to say Lava please please don't worry. You have been doubly blessed and at under 6 weeks it is completely normal to only see the sacs and no HBs. The sizes look absolutely spot on for the stage you are at.

When you have your scan next week you will see 2 lovely lil Hbs flickering away... I am sure about this.

Skye so wonderful to hear you are doing well as well. And Lynn is soooo past the danger zone!

If I can't have any success I damn well want the rest of you to be!


----------



## missyt

Ladies, thanks so much for all your comments about MIL and her inappropriate behavior. I spoke some to DH about it and he is disapointed too. He is very, very laid back (hence why I married him) and he doesn't like to rock the boat so he probably won't say anything to her. I'm just happy he feels the same way I do and isn't defending her. He did say that his mom is a people pleaser and feels like she has to be nice and accommodating to everyone. When she invited herself to stay again Thursday night, DH and I already had plans with some friends we've been trying to go out with for a long time. He told her we had plans and she'd have to stay alone at our house. We got back at 11 pm. Oh well.

Lava, please don't worry yourself too much. You know stressing out isn't good for you. Just try to relax and do yoga breaths. The babies will appreciate it. I'm praying for you. Btw, I had several drinks for you this weekend.

Newmarriedgal, I do hope you feel better soon. I think DH is right, if you don't feel comfortable taking the medication, don't. The antibiotics will knock it out anyway.

Welcome, Sadie!

AFM, I think I probably O'd or will tomorrow. Our weekend up in the mountains was fabulous. Its definately what we both needed. We did a vineyard tour and had a great time. We also did a lot of BDing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

GMATP 2011 said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your outpouring of love & support. I wish that I could feel as confident as y'all, but at only 1 day shy of 6 weeks yesterday, not seeing our babies yet (even without the HB) feels like bad news is ahead. I spent the night crying. I finally fell asleep praying to God & saying over & over in my head: Grow, Miracle Babies, Grow!
> 
> Hi lavalux! I am 5 weeks along and my Specialist will not do an ultrasound until almost 7 weeks! I do not have any symptoms really, so I get nervous too. then I realized the other day that still no AF! I really am pregnant! Since I have been thinking of it that way, in have felt less anxious! Praying for you my friend and for the babies! Congratulations!Click to expand...

Hi GMATP! :hi: 

Most specialists refuse to do ultrasounds before 7wks exactly because of what Lava is seeing. It's WAY too early and puts the fear right into the women. This is actually a good thing and will put your mind at ease because you'll be able to most likely see everything then. It does depend on the gestation and the type of sonogram machine and sonographer usually most people will see everything between 6-8wks. Anything less than 6 even if it's by a day or so is WAY too early. 

Lava, considering twins are usually smaller in gestation anyways it honestly makes sense you wouldn't see them at this point. Charmaine and many other women not just in Graduates but on the Bnb board altogether have had similar circumstances. So I still stick with the fact that it's too early to detect. As the others have said, worrying isn't good for you or the babies dear. I know it's easier said than done until you actually see those LO's but try not to worry too much about it. Medical staff can be wrong, In fact, if I had listened to them, I wouldn't have a beautiful little boy in heaven that they said would never exhist nor would I be pregnant with Amelia. I was told it'd NEVER happen.:shrug: God has the last word dear. Don't forget He's the Great Physician and more powerful than man.:winkwink::flower:

Finally hit viability week everyone. :happydance: Next goal is 28wks, then 36 and so on. Not out of the woods but surpassed that dreadful 22wk milestone and now viability this week. Next sunday will be 25wks! \o/


----------



## skye2010

Debs I'm so happy to see you here. You are such a sweetheart. Thank you for all the encouragement. You are always in my prayers bb.

Missy, :)) Sounds like you had a fab weekend. :) It's quite sweet of Dh to stand by your side. I'm sure your MIL wouldn't mean to upset you but just did it without realising. :flower:

MA :happydance::happydance: well done for the milestone.

Girls have a great week :))


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, after pee'ing this 3am. I had a scare. I thought I saw an inch worth of my stitch in the toilet. Forgive me, but I dove right in after the sucker and it still went down the little hole without flushing. So I have nothing to show.

I frantically called the on call Dr. and she did say that while she can't guarantee it wasn't a white stitch placed, USUALLY they use a blue or black fishing line type. But she did say they also use a white one that looks like white out paper. This "could" have been what I saw. 

SO, we'll probably be headed to the Peri Center in the morning for a speculum check. So not in the mood for the stupid speculum as I'm terrified it will open my cervix with the stitch in. I'm just going to calm down though and "be still" and HOPE in the Lord that all things will be well. :thumbup:

At any rate I feel Amelia kicking the heck outa my bladder. It's what freaked me out when I saw the odd white thing in the toilet. I'm totally afraid she'll kick that stitch right out, though I've heard it's hard to do.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! Hope you had a great weekend! Big :hi: to you all!

So glad you had good weekend, Missy,   with your DH and the cabin. It sounds very romantic. You did the right thing with MIL-she couldn't expect you to change your plans at the last minute to suit her! Fingers crossed now that you'll catch your egg-let's WILL it to work! :thumbup:

Hi Skye, how are you hun?? Hope you had a good weekend?? How funny that you would dream about me-it just shows the effect that people have on us. I consider everybody on here as friends, and worry about you all as I would my family and friends. Sleeping a lot sounds like a very good idea-there are magical things going on inside your belly that you need to rest up for!! Big :hugs: to you!

Hi Lava, how are you hun? Been thinking about you-I bet those litle beanS are getting nice and comfy in your belly! It will all be fine, don't you worry! Lots of :hugs::hug: to you!

AFM, this month I think I am going to ovulate today-took an opk test last night and it was positive-two days earlier than last month. Had a few twinges yesterday which means that it's imminent. But the thing that I have really noticed this month is that I am really 'up for it' sex::sex::sex:) to pardon the expression, and it has made me realise how mechanical and robotic I was perceiving ovulation to catch the egg sex. I don't know what it is, but I don't need to look at my OH for more than three seconds at the moment, and I want to drag him off to bed. Of course, he's not complaining!!! Certainly beats arguing all the time!! I don't know whether all this is down to the acupuncturre, but I have to say I think it's great!!! It just shows the toll of long term TTC!! 

Anyway, have a great week everybody! Thinking of you all, love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
and loads of ​


----------



## Dwrgi

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I've lost the plot and the will to function obviously!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well, after pee'ing this 3am. I had a scare. I thought I saw an inch worth of my stitch in the toilet. Forgive me, but I dove right in after the sucker and it still went down the little hole without flushing. So I have nothing to show.
> 
> I frantically called the on call Dr. and she did say that while she can't guarantee it wasn't a white stitch placed, USUALLY they use a blue or black fishing line type. But she did say they also use a white one that looks like white out paper. This "could" have been what I saw.
> 
> SO, we'll probably be headed to the Peri Center in the morning for a speculum check. So not in the mood for the stupid speculum as I'm terrified it will open my cervix with the stitch in. I'm just going to calm down though and "be still" and HOPE in the Lord that all things will be well. :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate I feel Amelia kicking the heck outa my bladder. It's what freaked me out when I saw the odd white thing in the toilet. I'm totally afraid she'll kick that stitch right out, though I've heard it's hard to do.

Hello MA-I'm sure that everything will be fine. It's a good idea to get yourself checked out though. These things happen, don't they, no matter how careful you are. I'm positive that all will be well-try not to worry too much!

Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dwrgi said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Well, after pee'ing this 3am. I had a scare. I thought I saw an inch worth of my stitch in the toilet. Forgive me, but I dove right in after the sucker and it still went down the little hole without flushing. So I have nothing to show.
> 
> I frantically called the on call Dr. and she did say that while she can't guarantee it wasn't a white stitch placed, USUALLY they use a blue or black fishing line type. But she did say they also use a white one that looks like white out paper. This "could" have been what I saw.
> 
> SO, we'll probably be headed to the Peri Center in the morning for a speculum check. So not in the mood for the stupid speculum as I'm terrified it will open my cervix with the stitch in. I'm just going to calm down though and "be still" and HOPE in the Lord that all things will be well. :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate I feel Amelia kicking the heck outa my bladder. It's what freaked me out when I saw the odd white thing in the toilet. I'm totally afraid she'll kick that stitch right out, though I've heard it's hard to do.
> 
> Hello MA-I'm sure that everything will be fine. It's a good idea to get yourself checked out though. These things happen, don't they, no matter how careful you are. I'm positive that all will be well-try not to worry too much!
> 
> Lots of love,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. :hugs: I just talked to someone in the IC thread who I've been hanging out with and she went through something similar. She says they are dissolvable sutures. I'm hopefully but I have no idea what that means. :haha: I'm thinking the stitches are still there but something dissolves :shrug:

Either way, I'm still up at 430am here and I know I'll get to sleep eventually and once I wake up, I'll call them and see if I need to get checked. I'm thinking I may have something that dissolves that may have come out. If it dissolves not sure why they wouldn't actually dissolve, but okay. As long as it's nothing serious right?? We'll see which they used tomorrow. I'm hoping they can see my chart or call my Peri since she'll be at home.:winkwink:

Thanks again!:kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Mommy's Angel said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Well, after pee'ing this 3am. I had a scare. I thought I saw an inch worth of my stitch in the toilet. Forgive me, but I dove right in after the sucker and it still went down the little hole without flushing. So I have nothing to show.
> 
> I frantically called the on call Dr. and she did say that while she can't guarantee it wasn't a white stitch placed, USUALLY they use a blue or black fishing line type. But she did say they also use a white one that looks like white out paper. This "could" have been what I saw.
> 
> SO, we'll probably be headed to the Peri Center in the morning for a speculum check. So not in the mood for the stupid speculum as I'm terrified it will open my cervix with the stitch in. I'm just going to calm down though and "be still" and HOPE in the Lord that all things will be well. :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate I feel Amelia kicking the heck outa my bladder. It's what freaked me out when I saw the odd white thing in the toilet. I'm totally afraid she'll kick that stitch right out, though I've heard it's hard to do.
> 
> Hello MA-I'm sure that everything will be fine. It's a good idea to get yourself checked out though. These things happen, don't they, no matter how careful you are. I'm positive that all will be well-try not to worry too much!
> 
> Lots of love,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :hugs: I just talked to someone in the IC thread who I've been hanging out with and she went through something similar. She says they are dissolvable sutures. I'm hopefully but I have no idea what that means. :haha: I'm thinking the stitches are still there but something dissolves :shrug:
> 
> Either way, I'm still up at 430am here and I know I'll get to sleep eventually and once I wake up, I'll call them and see if I need to get checked. I'm thinking I may have something that dissolves that may have come out. If it dissolves not sure why they wouldn't actually dissolve, but okay. As long as it's nothing serious right?? We'll see which they used tomorrow. I'm hoping they can see my chart or call my Peri since she'll be at home.:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks again!:kiss:Click to expand...

So pleased you are passing some of your milestones :)

Dissolvable sutures are stitches where the thread/material they use will dissolve after a period of time. The time they take to dissolve varies and this time is predominately dictated by the material but every person is different so is some find their stitches dissolve quicker and some slower. My mum has had dissolvable stitches and the doctors have had to remove them after 2 months as they just weren't dissolving.

Hope you get some answers on what your stitches are :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

I know what you mean though, MA, because if the sticth has dissolved, what's holding the cervix closed??? I bet there's a perfectly reasonable explanation, and I bet this happens all the time. Try not to worry, hun, and try to get some sleep! 

Let us know how you get on!
Ax :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, on with the BDing! When you feel like doing it, its your body's way of telling you that you are in your prime fertile time!

MA, I'm praying for you. I'd had disolvable stiches when I had oral surgery. They go away on their own and they don't have to be pulled out. Hang in there!


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I must admit I have talked DH into putting the tent up in the garden "just to check it doesn't leak" before he goes camping with the lads next weekend :winkwink: Bless him he was prepared to cancel as he thought it may be my fertile time but told him that it should be before he goes :)
> 
> 
> Aww, how sweet is your husband?!
> 
> I have never been camping, but it sounds like I'm missing out on something! :winkwink:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

You are its a lot of fun, very relaxing, just you and nature, and at night all the stars are out and you have a campfire, and just relax.


----------



## onmymind17

sadie said:


> hi all. you girls are really a great group. i loved reading as many posts as i could.
> i am 41 and dp is 51. at the moment, i am 12 dpo and haven't tested yet, nor do i plan to do so. we have been ttc 'casually' for 10 months. Being that we live in different countries (at the moment), the timing isn't always right! but this cycle it was.... well we dtd the day before O then he left. we'll see. if it doesnt work out, i am due to start 50 mg of unmonitored clomid next saturday, days 5-9.
> 
> i am due to see an fs this thursday for a consultation. can anyone please tell me what i should expect?
> 
> thanks and :dust: to you all!!
> 
> sadie

Welcome Sadie, i sure hope your stay in here is short and sweet, this is a great bunch of ladies!! For me when i saw the fertility doc for the first time they talk with you, and they run a bunch of blood tests, then they have you come back in on day 3 of your cycle and they will do an ultrasound and more bloodwork. At least for me thats how it went. Good luck with your appt, you will have to let us know how it went, of course i am hopefull that you will have a bfp before that lol.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Ladies, thanks so much for all your comments about MIL and her inappropriate behavior. I spoke some to DH about it and he is disapointed too. He is very, very laid back (hence why I married him) and he doesn't like to rock the boat so he probably won't say anything to her. I'm just happy he feels the same way I do and isn't defending her. He did say that his mom is a people pleaser and feels like she has to be nice and accommodating to everyone. When she invited herself to stay again Thursday night, DH and I already had plans with some friends we've been trying to go out with for a long time. He told her we had plans and she'd have to stay alone at our house. We got back at 11 pm. Oh well.
> 
> Lava, please don't worry yourself too much. You know stressing out isn't good for you. Just try to relax and do yoga breaths. The babies will appreciate it. I'm praying for you. Btw, I had several drinks for you this weekend.
> 
> Newmarriedgal, I do hope you feel better soon. I think DH is right, if you don't feel comfortable taking the medication, don't. The antibiotics will knock it out anyway.
> 
> Welcome, Sadie!
> 
> AFM, I think I probably O'd or will tomorrow. Our weekend up in the mountains was fabulous. Its definately what we both needed. We did a vineyard tour and had a great time. We also did a lot of BDing.

Yea for a nice get away, we all need that every now and then. And whoo hoo for lots of BDing lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well, after pee'ing this 3am. I had a scare. I thought I saw an inch worth of my stitch in the toilet. Forgive me, but I dove right in after the sucker and it still went down the little hole without flushing. So I have nothing to show.
> 
> I frantically called the on call Dr. and she did say that while she can't guarantee it wasn't a white stitch placed, USUALLY they use a blue or black fishing line type. But she did say they also use a white one that looks like white out paper. This "could" have been what I saw.
> 
> SO, we'll probably be headed to the Peri Center in the morning for a speculum check. So not in the mood for the stupid speculum as I'm terrified it will open my cervix with the stitch in. I'm just going to calm down though and "be still" and HOPE in the Lord that all things will be well. :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate I feel Amelia kicking the heck outa my bladder. It's what freaked me out when I saw the odd white thing in the toilet. I'm totally afraid she'll kick that stitch right out, though I've heard it's hard to do.

Yea for being viable, as for the stitch, i think its probably fine, i have a friend here at work that had the stitch in, and it wont just fall out, she was funneling so bad it was down to the stitch, and still it held, she had him at 29 weeks, but thats because she has such a bad cervix from previous surgeries, he is doing wonderfully and he is just so freaking cute too. Sending some hugs to you honey, i know its tough, but hang in there this little one is going to be just fine, oh and my friend said the same thing, that her son kept sticking his feet down there lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hello everybody! Hope you had a great weekend! Big :hi: to you all!
> 
> So glad you had good weekend, Missy,   with your DH and the cabin. It sounds very romantic. You did the right thing with MIL-she couldn't expect you to change your plans at the last minute to suit her! Fingers crossed now that you'll catch your egg-let's WILL it to work! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Skye, how are you hun?? Hope you had a good weekend?? How funny that you would dream about me-it just shows the effect that people have on us. I consider everybody on here as friends, and worry about you all as I would my family and friends. Sleeping a lot sounds like a very good idea-there are magical things going on inside your belly that you need to rest up for!! Big :hugs: to you!
> 
> Hi Lava, how are you hun? Been thinking about you-I bet those litle beanS are getting nice and comfy in your belly! It will all be fine, don't you worry! Lots of :hugs::hug: to you!
> 
> AFM, this month I think I am going to ovulate today-took an opk test last night and it was positive-two days earlier than last month. Had a few twinges yesterday which means that it's imminent. But the thing that I have really noticed this month is that I am really 'up for it' sex::sex::sex:) to pardon the expression, and it has made me realise how mechanical and robotic I was perceiving ovulation to catch the egg sex. I don't know what it is, but I don't need to look at my OH for more than three seconds at the moment, and I want to drag him off to bed. Of course, he's not complaining!!! Certainly beats arguing all the time!! I don't know whether all this is down to the acupuncturre, but I have to say I think it's great!!! It just shows the toll of long term TTC!!
> 
> Anyway, have a great week everybody! Thinking of you all, love,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> and loads of ​



LOL, i get the same way, every cycle when i am Oing, i just cant get enough, and i laugh too, since i keep trying to just forget about it and not worry about TTC, but i cant, since i get a ton of EWCM and i am soooo in the mood for :sex: LOL, i say go for it and have fun!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue. 

I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together. 

*Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.


*Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.

*Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:

I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.


----------



## FutureMommie

OMG! if I try to catch up there will be 10 more pages so I'll just start here. 

Lava- 2 sacs that is awesome!!!!!! I'm praying for you and I know it will all be just fine.

newmarried- Congratulations!!!!!

Padrat- you know we are all rooting for you in whatever you decided.

fallen- Welcome, so sorry about your loss

luv- Sorry the horrible witch showed.

MA- praying for you I know that everything is going to be fine.

AFM- I'm cd 11, nothing new or major, just enjoying my break of not trying not preventing. I'm going to working on scheduling my IVF consultations tomorrow.


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue.
> 
> I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together.
> 
> *Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.
> 
> 
> *Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.
> 
> *Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.

So sorry the witch showed!!! :hugs: Climb on the whatever wagon with me!!!! And if i were you i would forget the temping too!!! Just relax and enjoy your summer!! Oh and we are going away on our camping trip the end of July too. Where are you guys going, yea for vacations!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## luvmydoggies

onmymind17 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue.
> 
> I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together.
> 
> *Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.
> 
> 
> *Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.
> 
> *Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.
> 
> Yea climb on the whatever wagon with me!!!! And if i were you i would forget the temping too!!! Just relax and enjoy your summer!! Oh and we are going away on our camping trip the end of July too. Where are you guys going, yea for vacations!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! OMM...yes, I will ditch the temping too!!! We are going to Palm Springs to a resort..that has 100ft adult water slides, lazy river that goes around the water slides, jacuzzi... we plan on getting a couple spa treatments.(we have never done the spa treatments before...but we are thinking couples massage...at least. We went there for our 5 year wedding anniversary...one of the nights they knocked on our door and handed us a gift basket...filled with yummy treats and a gift certificate to their nice restaurant because they knew it was our wedding anniversary. Yay! you will get to use your 'love tent'.:winkwink::winkwink: Yes, love summer vacations!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

LMD - sorry the witch got you :hugs: I think put all the TTC stuff to one side (no temping, OPKs, etc) and have fun :thumbup: Do all the fun things and relax on the whatever wagon for a month or so and see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue.
> 
> I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together.
> 
> *Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.
> 
> 
> *Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.
> 
> *Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.
> 
> Yea climb on the whatever wagon with me!!!! And if i were you i would forget the temping too!!! Just relax and enjoy your summer!! Oh and we are going away on our camping trip the end of July too. Where are you guys going, yea for vacations!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! OMM...yes, I will ditch the temping too!!! We are going to Palm Springs to a resort..that has 100ft adult water slides, lazy river that goes around the water slides, jacuzzi... we plan on getting a couple spa treatments.(we have never done the spa treatments before...but we are thinking couples massage...at least. We went there for our 5 year wedding anniversary...one of the nights they knocked on our door and handed us a gift basket...filled with yummy treats and a gift certificate to their nice restaurant because they knew it was our wedding anniversary. Yay! you will get to use your 'love tent'.:winkwink::winkwink: Yes, love summer vacations!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh fun fun fun that sounds like a fantastic get away!!!! And yea for ditching the therm, oh man i want to go where your going lol. But yea we will get to use our love tent lol. Still yours sounds fantastic, you will love the spa treatments!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Macwooly said:


> LMD - sorry the witch got you :hugs: I think put all the TTC stuff to one side (no temping, OPKs, etc) and have fun :thumbup: Do all the fun things and relax on the whatever wagon for a month or so and see what happens :thumbup:

Thanks Macwooly-:hugs::hugs: I forgot to say....I'm on the wagon.:haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue.
> 
> I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together.
> 
> *Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.
> 
> 
> *Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.
> 
> *Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.

Hi Luvmydoggies, so sorry that evil vile hag bagface arrived today. It is always a blow. I think that the summer off TTC is a very good idea-it is such a draining experience and with each unsuccessful month, it takes a little bit more out of us. Your vacation sounds fab-I am dead jealous. I MUST plan mine. Desperate for some rain-the UK is very wet and wintry at the moment!

Take care hun!
xxxx:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## sadie

aunt flo just stopped by, a day early. or last month she was a day late, on wednesday. oh well.
clomid should begin on friday, unless my fs (first visit will be on thursday) tells me otherwise. 
anyone out there with a 28 day period who has tried clomid? i'd like to know if it cause a change in your ovulation date.

thanks all.

fx


----------



## Macwooly

Sadie sorry the old witch got you :hugs: Sorry I know nothing about Clomid


----------



## Dwrgi

sadie said:


> aunt flo just stopped by, a day early. or last month she was a day late, on wednesday. oh well.
> clomid should begin on friday, unless my fs (first visit will be on thursday) tells me otherwise.
> anyone out there with a 28 day period who has tried clomid? i'd like to know if it cause a change in your ovulation date.
> 
> thanks all.
> 
> fx

Hi hun, sorry that AF showed. Hate the witch. I have a 28 day cycle, and ovulation was slightly altered when I took Clomid (I had three cycles of it)-ov was a bit later every cycle, generally CD15. This also meant that the cycle lengthened to 30-32 days, so, as I don't test until AF shows, meant I thought I was PG every time. Downer. Also, there was one month when I ovulated twice-once on day 15 and the other on day 19. It gave me terrible stress headaches too, but it was worth a try as a matter of eliminating treatments. Are you 'just' doing Clomid, or are you doing an IUI?? Hope it goes well for you, and good luck! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

thanks for the info! i hope it sets me off for a couple of days because i will be flying to be with my dp and i wanted a guarntee of an extra day or so! it will be unmonitored for the first 3 months. my gyno prescribed it. but this thursday, i am going to see an fs just to see what's up. im 41 and a half! woo hoooo. thanks again!



Dwrgi said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> aunt flo just stopped by, a day early. or last month she was a day late, on wednesday. oh well.
> clomid should begin on friday, unless my fs (first visit will be on thursday) tells me otherwise.
> anyone out there with a 28 day period who has tried clomid? i'd like to know if it cause a change in your ovulation date.
> 
> thanks all.
> 
> fx
> 
> Hi hun, sorry that AF showed. Hate the witch. I have a 28 day cycle, and ovulation was slightly altered when I took Clomid (I had three cycles of it)-ov was a bit later every cycle, generally CD15. This also meant that the cycle lengthened to 30-32 days, so, as I don't test until AF shows, meant I thought I was PG every time. Downer. Also, there was one month when I ovulated twice-once on day 15 and the other on day 19. It gave me terrible stress headaches too, but it was worth a try as a matter of eliminating treatments. Are you 'just' doing Clomid, or are you doing an IUI?? Hope it goes well for you, and good luck!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Dwrgi

sadie said:


> thanks for the info! i hope it sets me off for a couple of days because i will be flying to be with my dp and i wanted a guarntee of an extra day or so! it will be unmonitored for the first 3 months. my gyno prescribed it. but this thursday, i am going to see an fs just to see what's up. im 41 and a half! woo hoooo. thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> aunt flo just stopped by, a day early. or last month she was a day late, on wednesday. oh well.
> clomid should begin on friday, unless my fs (first visit will be on thursday) tells me otherwise.
> anyone out there with a 28 day period who has tried clomid? i'd like to know if it cause a change in your ovulation date.
> 
> thanks all.
> 
> fx
> 
> Hi hun, sorry that AF showed. Hate the witch. I have a 28 day cycle, and ovulation was slightly altered when I took Clomid (I had three cycles of it)-ov was a bit later every cycle, generally CD15. This also meant that the cycle lengthened to 30-32 days, so, as I don't test until AF shows, meant I thought I was PG every time. Downer. Also, there was one month when I ovulated twice-once on day 15 and the other on day 19. It gave me terrible stress headaches too, but it was worth a try as a matter of eliminating treatments. Are you 'just' doing Clomid, or are you doing an IUI?? Hope it goes well for you, and good luck!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Good luck with the FS appointment-would be good to get some answers, I'm sure!

Let us know how you get on!
A
x


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi after debating if I should or not post what I just heard I though I will post it cause it might give you some delight. Although don't get me wrong, I still believe you should carry on as you planned. Anyway I met these girls I cycled with this week. One of them had this friend who was over 40 (can't remember 43-44) and her AMH was 0. The drs told her that she had no chance at all. And guess what. Natural pregnancy and a healthy baby. She was not even trying. I totally believe having a baby is a total miracle. Some don't notice it but it really is. Have great time with DH :)) TTC can't be all doom and gloom No?

Sadie welcome and good luck with your appointment. Hope you would have your bb soon.

Luvy I'm sorry about the bad witch. No temping is a good idea. It used to get me more stressed and obsessive than the OPK's cause you do it every day instead of just a few days of the month.

MA did you get your check up?

XX everyone


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi after debating if I should or not post what I just heard I though I will post it cause it might give you some delight. Although don't get me wrong, I still believe you should carry on as you planned. Anyway I met these girls I cycled with this week. One of them had this friend who was over 40 (can't remember 43-44) and her AMH was 0. The drs told her that she had no chance at all. And guess what. Natural pregnancy and a healthy baby. She was not even trying. I totally believe having a baby is a total miracle. Some don't notice it but it really is. Have great time with DH :)) TTC can't be all doom and gloom No?
> 
> Sadie welcome and good luck with your appointment. Hope you would have your bb soon.
> 
> Luvy I'm sorry about the bad witch. No temping is a good idea. It used to get me more stressed and obsessive than the OPK's cause you do it every day instead of just a few days of the month.
> 
> MA did you get your check up?
> 
> XX everyone

Oh Skye, you are so wonderful and kind to be thinking of me, and remembering all my fears and worries. I am completely impressed with a natural pregnancy and a 0 amh-flippin 'eck! Well, that has cheered me.... 

I can't wait for the treatment to start now-had enough of waiting and just want my own baby sooooooooooo very much. Did a very naughty thing and had a look at the Graduates thread, and it made me feel sooooooooo sad. So fed up of trying and getting nowhere! So, roll on July and August!!

How are you doing hun?? All okay? I hope that you're feeling very rested, you said you felt tired all the time.

Lava is in my thoughts too-I hope that she is okay! Lava, if you're out there, I'm sending you big hugs and positive vibes for Thursday! 

Love to you all, anyway, and back to bed, Mrs Sleepy Head Skye!!!
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Dwrgi said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue.
> 
> I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together.
> 
> 
> *Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.
> 
> 
> *Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.
> 
> *Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.
> 
> Hi Luvmydoggies, so sorry that evil vile hag bagface arrived today. It is always a blow. I think that the summer off TTC is a very good idea-it is such a draining experience and with each unsuccessful month, it takes a little bit more out of us. Your vacation sounds fab-I am dead jealous. I MUST plan mine. Desperate for some rain-the UK is very wet and wintry at the moment!
> 
> Take care hun!
> xxxx:hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you- Dwrgi:hugs::hugs: :)
It is such a blow every month b/c I always have that tiny hope that this will be the month. It does take a bit out of me little by little. I can't wait for your treatment to start!!!!:happydance:....I will be starting some sort of treatment myself. Not sure what yet but I have to let go of the fact that it will happen naturally for dh and I :cry::cry:....and I'm okay with that. yes!!! plan a vacation!!!! Sorry to hear you have bad weather...is it supposed to get any better soon?
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

I searched all over...can someone please explain how I can link my ttc journal to my signature? Is that how you all do it? Thank you so much!:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! :hi: Just got back from my office visit, though we went for a ride because I was stir crazy.:haha:

I sometimes feel like I'm dealing with a bunch of medical idiots around here. Last night the Dr. on call said it wasn't likely it was the stitch as it was colored. Called this morning and they kept telling me it was mucus (which I KNEW it wasn't) When I finally got into the office, they were STILL skeptical about the white tape like substance. They did the speculum test which I have to say wasn't so rough today. Knowing my stance on speculums and concern about messing with the pelvic floor or anything else for that matter they were gentle and tried not to catch the walls and open too wide. I was grateful for that. 

Turns out I wasn't leaking fluid thank God! \o/ No infection with the stitch..AND she said "OOoooooh, I see what your talking about. There's a white thread and a blue one in there". She took samples for BV as well.

She left the room for a half hour to talk with the other nurses about this "white thread and blue thread issue" They were stunned. Went to the Dr. (not mine that did the actual stitch because she wasn't there today) and found out JUST AS the IC Board HAD TOLD ME (dissolving stitch). \o/ They start off with it and then the rest is the blue fishing thread. The white comes out. NOW, why the heck aren't patients told about this little surprise?! Not only that, but how is it the whole medical office doesn't know about the white dissolving stitch with exception to the actual Dr.'s that perform the darn cerclage surgery? Don't they communicate at all?!

End result though is that no amniotic fluid was leaking, the stitch doesn't have infection, I did lose the one dissolving stitch that's okay to lose and I have a stinking BV infection AGAIN!

I swear I have only bacteria in my body! I'm on flagyl again and they're putting me on it for a bit longer to try and get rid of it for the rest of the trimester. I'm at least glad we got that. Better to be safe than sorry. That darn BV wreaked havoc when I lost my mucus plug with Jackson and I ended up with a sac bulging and delivering because of everything combined. Won't let it happen this time.

Just goes to show we need to trust our instincts and advocate for ourselves! Pretty odd though that many of the gals in the IC Thread know more about IC and issues pertaining to it than Dr.'s with PHD's who are supposed to be practicing medicine. Very frustrating in my opinion to have to fight to be listened to all the time. It honestly gets tiring!:dohh:

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## lavalux

MA,
How frustrating about the doctors! You really are your own best advocate. But, I'm so glad all is well. Thanks for posting & giving us an update!

Luvy,
So sorry about that evil witch. I know we have to be so strong during this process. I will tell you not to give up even if you forget about the temping etc. I'm sure that I will need the same encoragement down the road. Be good to yourself.

Welcome, Sadie! By the way, I love your name. Hope you get your BFP soon.

Missyt,
Glad you had a great weekend with your DH.

Dwgri,
Wish I had a bit of that sex drive, girl. Mine has completely gone by the wayside for the last month. DH is sweet and hasn't complained, but I know he is missing the attention.

Skye,
So glad you had another good Dr.'s appt! Wonderful news, hun.

AFM,
Taking each day at a time. Called to talk to my Pastor & left her a message. The good news is I got thru my presentation today without messing up or throwing up! ;)

Hugs to all the other ladies on here. L


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi, FM, OMM...we are all on the same page riding the whatever wagon without POAS action and stressing :happydance:

LMD...sorry the hag came but enjoy the summer off :hugs:

HA...hope all is going ok with the meds :hugs:

Lava...you've been in my thoughts and still are daily :hugs:

Sadie :hi: and welcome

Macwooly, purplelou, missyT, Padbrat, nikki, Lynneb, and everyone else :hugs: and :hi: I hope all is well :flower:

AFM, still not POAS, no legs in the air, pillow under my bum or waiting for the loo :haha: and feel totally fine about it. In fact, seeing as though we are off to Vegas in the summer, I would quite happily not get pregnant for the next two cycles so bring on the lovely intimacy that me and OH are having right now :thumbup:

I have also got an appointment through for a pelvis u/s for the 16th July. I'm really pleased that it's been so quick, but apprehensive as it'll be the same scans as when I had my loss at the same place. Think that'll be a little hard :shrug:

Love to you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Well, the :witch::witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: As, I knew she would. She always shows up right on cue.
> 
> I'm thinking of not doing opk's, no poas, softcups...etc etc. and all that for the rest of the summer. I will take my temp..that's about it. I want to enjoy being outside and doing things:coffee: and not think about ttc. Dh and I have a vacation planned at the end of July to celebrate 7 yrs of marriage and 10 years together.
> 
> 
> *Missy*- your weekend sounded so fun!:hugs::hugs: Glad you didn't change your plans to accommodate MIL.
> 
> 
> *Hi- Padbrat,Twinkle,Skye,Missy,Lava,Dwrgi,Lynn,omm,tigerliliy,Macwooly,Happyauntie,Futuremommie,Indigo, Never and the rest of you lovely ladies.*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love to you all.
> 
> *Welcome! Sadie!*:flower:
> 
> I know I'm forgetting some of you...I'm sorry.
> 
> Hi Luvmydoggies, so sorry that evil vile hag bagface arrived today. It is always a blow. I think that the summer off TTC is a very good idea-it is such a draining experience and with each unsuccessful month, it takes a little bit more out of us. Your vacation sounds fab-I am dead jealous. I MUST plan mine. Desperate for some rain-the UK is very wet and wintry at the moment!
> 
> Take care hun!
> xxxx:hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you- Dwrgi:hugs::hugs: :)
> It is such a blow every month b/c I always have that tiny hope that this will be the month. It does take a bit out of me little by little. I can't wait for your treatment to start!!!!:happydance:....I will be starting some sort of treatment myself. Not sure what yet but I have to let go of the fact that it will happen naturally for dh and I :cry::cry:....and I'm okay with that. yes!!! plan a vacation!!!! Sorry to hear you have bad weather...is it supposed to get any better soon?
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Dear Luv, I think it is a HUGE mental obstacle to let go of thinking it will happen naturally. There is nothing to say that it won't, of course, as stranger things have happened, but the likelihood for many, is that we have to have the help of science. Skye has really helped me with this. I was initially all fired up for IVF, and then I lost my nerve; now I'm fired up again and really can't bear the wait any longer. Of course, I'm still temping, and checking for ov, because I'm trying to cover all bases, but really I know that I shall have to to IVF (probably ICSI) and that's that. It is incredibly tough and I don't think people outside of the TTC world realise exactly what we go through. You certainly find out who your friends are! 

Anyway, hope you're okay, big hugs to you and roll on the vacation-yours sounds like a lot of fun!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi, FM, OMM...we are all on the same page riding the whatever wagon without POAS action and stressing :happydance:
> 
> LMD...sorry the hag came but enjoy the summer off :hugs:
> 
> HA...hope all is going ok with the meds :hugs:
> 
> Lava...you've been in my thoughts and still are daily :hugs:
> 
> Sadie :hi: and welcome
> 
> Macwooly, purplelou, missyT, Padbrat, nikki, Lynneb, and everyone else :hugs: and :hi: I hope all is well :flower:
> 
> AFM, still not POAS, no legs in the air, pillow under my bum or waiting for the loo :haha: and feel totally fine about it. In fact, seeing as though we are off to Vegas in the summer, I would quite happily not get pregnant for the next two cycles so bring on the lovely intimacy that me and OH are having right now :thumbup:
> 
> I have also got an appointment through for a pelvis u/s for the 16th July. I'm really pleased that it's been so quick, but apprehensive as it'll be the same scans as when I had my loss at the same place. Think that'll be a little hard :shrug:
> 
> Love to you all :flower:
> 
> XxX

Hey Never, Vegas sounds amazing-always wanted to go there. Have a brilliant time.. So glad that you're appointment came through so quickly-that is brilliant news; the sooner they sort it out the better!! Hope you're feeling a little bit better?

Not POAS is the best. Hope you're still in Whatever's Ville!!

LOts of love and hugs-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: Just got back from my office visit, though we went for a ride because I was stir crazy.:haha:
> 
> I sometimes feel like I'm dealing with a bunch of medical idiots around here. Last night the Dr. on call said it wasn't likely it was the stitch as it was colored. Called this morning and they kept telling me it was mucus (which I KNEW it wasn't) When I finally got into the office, they were STILL skeptical about the white tape like substance. They did the speculum test which I have to say wasn't so rough today. Knowing my stance on speculums and concern about messing with the pelvic floor or anything else for that matter they were gentle and tried not to catch the walls and open too wide. I was grateful for that.
> 
> Turns out I wasn't leaking fluid thank God! \o/ No infection with the stitch..AND she said "OOoooooh, I see what your talking about. There's a white thread and a blue one in there". She took samples for BV as well.
> 
> She left the room for a half hour to talk with the other nurses about this "white thread and blue thread issue" They were stunned. Went to the Dr. (not mine that did the actual stitch because she wasn't there today) and found out JUST AS the IC Board HAD TOLD ME (dissolving stitch). \o/ They start off with it and then the rest is the blue fishing thread. The white comes out. NOW, why the heck aren't patients told about this little surprise?! Not only that, but how is it the whole medical office doesn't know about the white dissolving stitch with exception to the actual Dr.'s that perform the darn cerclage surgery? Don't they communicate at all?!
> 
> End result though is that no amniotic fluid was leaking, the stitch doesn't have infection, I did lose the one dissolving stitch that's okay to lose and I have a stinking BV infection AGAIN!
> 
> I swear I have only bacteria in my body! I'm on flagyl again and they're putting me on it for a bit longer to try and get rid of it for the rest of the trimester. I'm at least glad we got that. Better to be safe than sorry. That darn BV wreaked havoc when I lost my mucus plug with Jackson and I ended up with a sac bulging and delivering because of everything combined. Won't let it happen this time.
> 
> Just goes to show we need to trust our instincts and advocate for ourselves! Pretty odd though that many of the gals in the IC Thread know more about IC and issues pertaining to it than Dr.'s with PHD's who are supposed to be practicing medicine. Very frustrating in my opinion to have to fight to be listened to all the time. It honestly gets tiring!:dohh:
> 
> Thank you all for your support.

Oh, MA, I'm so sorry that after all that worry, your anxiety could have been dispelled so much sooner. Honestly, it is a case of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing-all the same with so many of these medical professionals.

I am so glad that you got your answer-mucus, indeed! You were right to stick to your gut instinct and pester them. 

Now I am certain that you are back to the plain sailing boat!! Hope you can catch up on your sleep-I think you had a sleepless night with all this.

Lots of love and :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
x


----------



## Macwooly

MA - well done on pushing to get the answers you deserve :thumbup: When will medical personal realise that we live with our bodies so we know them better :growlmad: Keep you and Amelia in my prayers :hugs:

AFM DH & I saw my GP today and didn't get fob off :) She is not too concerned with me as apparently my FSH, oestrogen and progesterone in 2009 was excellent and even allowing for me being 2 years older she says the reduction due to age would still have me in the normal to good fertility range :happydance: Apparently if there had been a major change with my health it could be a worry and change hormone levels. But she looked at my chart for last cycle and she is happy my hormones appear to be ok and are doing all they need to do.

So first step is to repeat DH's SA so we have the forms to sort that. Apparently the hospital we use have had to change their process/procedure as some of the results were inaccurate as they weren't handling the samples correctly so DH's SA results are not to be trusted :growlmad: So we have to phone the lab and book an appointment to drop the SA off and a lab tech will check the sample is adequate quantity and they they run the test within 30 minutes. 

Once we have SA's results we have to book an appointment each to discuss it all and then they will decide the next step from there which will probably include re-running my blood work :thumbup:

But she is the type of doctor that will only discuss one step at a time and has told us to just keep doing what we're doing whilst the testing is being done. But I am so pleased she didn't just send me away and say carry on for 3 more months :)

The SA won't be going in till next week for analysis as he has to abstain from releasing the for a minimum of 2 days before providing the sample but no more than 7 days so once I am no longer fertile we'll sort the sample then.

Part of me hopes all is ok with me but then a part of me would feel so bad if the only issue is DH's SA as I know he will feel responsible. But I keep telling him loads of couples have tests and all their results are ok/good and they still can't have a baby. How I wish this TTC lark was less stressful and emotional.

But thank you all for your support and best wishes :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> MA - well done on pushing to get the answers you deserve :thumbup: When will medical personal realise that we live with our bodies so we know them better :growlmad: Keep you and Amelia in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> AFM DH & I saw my GP today and didn't get fob off :) She is not too concerned with me as apparently my FSH, oestrogen and progesterone in 2009 was excellent and even allowing for me being 2 years older she says the reduction due to age would still have me in the normal to good fertility range :happydance: Apparently if there had been a major change with my health it could be a worry and change hormone levels. But she looked at my chart for last cycle and she is happy my hormones appear to be ok and are doing all they need to do.
> 
> So first step is to repeat DH's SA so we have the forms to sort that. Apparently the hospital we use have had to change their process/procedure as some of the results were inaccurate as they weren't handling the samples correctly so DH's SA results are not to be trusted :growlmad: So we have to phone the lab and book an appointment to drop the SA off and a lab tech will check the sample is adequate quantity and they they run the test within 30 minutes.
> 
> Once we have SA's results we have to book an appointment each to discuss it all and then they will decide the next step from there which will probably include re-running my blood work :thumbup:
> 
> But she is the type of doctor that will only discuss one step at a time and has told us to just keep doing what we're doing whilst the testing is being done. But I am so pleased she didn't just send me away and say carry on for 3 more months :)
> 
> The SA won't be going in till next week for analysis as he has to abstain from releasing the for a minimum of 2 days before providing the sample but no more than 7 days so once I am no longer fertile we'll sort the sample then.
> 
> Part of me hopes all is ok with me but then a part of me would feel so bad if the only issue is DH's SA as I know he will feel responsible. But I keep telling him loads of couples have tests and all their results are ok/good and they still can't have a baby. How I wish this TTC lark was less stressful and emotional.
> 
> But thank you all for your support and best wishes :thumbup:

It sounds as if your doc was very thorough with you, which is good. And, as you say, so good not to be fobbed off. Hopefully, now, SA's results will be improved from last time, and you can rock and roll!!! 

I understand that he may feel responsible-but you really don't want any problems yourself either to further complicate matters! Sperm results go up and down without any cause, so you never know!

Indeed, this TTC is very stressful but at least you've got some answers and things are moving on apace for your! Brilliant-and whilst your fertile, enjoy the :sex::sex: !!

Good luck hun! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Good morning, ladies! :hi: I can't stay long but wanted to pop in for a minute... 

Mac, that's outstanding news from your GP! :happydance:

Lava, still keeping everything crossed for Thurs. :hugs: 

Luvvie, to link to your journal: go to the first page of your journal and copy the url. Then go to "edit signature" and type in "Stalk my journal" or whatever you want to say. Highlight those words (stalk my journal) and then click on the little icon above that looks like a globe with a chain link underneath it. You'll get a pop-up dialogue asking for the url - paste the url of your journal and hit "ok" (or whatever that option is), and voila, the words "stalk my journal" (or whatever you chose to type) now link directly to your journal. Hope that helps. :thumbup:

FM, welcome home! :hi: I can't wait to hear what the IVF consults have to say. Are you doing one with your current RE, or are you shopping around for a new clinic altogether? I'm happy to hear you sound like you're in a really good place with it emotionally, though. :hugs:

Dwrgi et al discussing natural vs assisted - I too had a mental hurdle to get over when I realized it just wasn't going to happen for us the old-fashioned way... I put off that appt for several months. Once we decided to move on to IUI, though, it took a HUGE load off our shoulders - DH's ED disappeared overnight and suddenly we were both able to enjoy :sex: again because the pressure to perform on command was instantly gone. Now I wish I had made the mental leap to IUI much sooner than I did. :dohh: I don't know how DH feels about IVF atm, and I'm still on the fence about it a little myself. But I think we'll cross that bridge when we get there. 


I know there were other comments I wanted to make in response to some of your posts but now I can't remember now what they were - when I'm offline so long I really need to take notes as I catch up. :dohh: Just know I'm here pulling for all of you!! :hugs:

AFM, I'm on day 7 of stims and I go in this morning for another check. At my check on Sunday, my E2 was 272 and my follies were 13, 13, 11, 10 on the R and 11, 9, 6 on the L. I'm thinking the trigger will probably be tonight and insemination on Thursday, but we'll see how things look today. Still pretty much on the whatever wagon, though - this whole process has made me so cynical that I have a hard time getting my hopes up that this IUI will be any different than the first two, so whatev. :shrug:

DH commented last night that he wanted to pick a long weekend next month and get our tent out for a little camping... he had no idea why I was CRACKING UP at that!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Our last round of houseguests left yesterday, so hopefully I'll be able to be on here a little more now. :flower: I hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, thank you for your responses. :hugs:

Macwooly, sounds like you received some excellent news. :happydance: I like hearing good news!

Never, sounds like a lovely plan. TTC is a process all on it's own. It's not always the most intimate but you do achieve a prize at the end. So it'll be worth it. :thumbup: Dh and I need a VACAY. We haven't really been on a good one in years. I'm trying to figure out if we should just splurge an intimate vacay next year with Amelia so young before we set out on fun-filled kids vacay scenes later down the line OR, if we should just continue in the grind for another couple years and save it for a down payment on a house. 

I DO want a vacay, but I'm also sick of renting too. There are downsides to both. Grass ALWAYS seems greener on the other side. In buying an actual house, we won't have the luxery of someone ELSE shoveling, plowing, mowing and maintaining broken pipes, etc. We also wouldn't have to deal with NYS high taxes which keep getting bigger with time if we kept renting. In a vacay, we'd at least get some sanity if only for a weeks time.

Having been in the UK several times I have noticed such a less stressful atmosphere where that is concerned. Many in the UK go on holidays. No wonder we can be so uptight sometimes. All work no play....well, you get the idea. :haha: I wish I could decide. One is being frivolous but bringing back some refreshing new perspective, the other is responsibility, can be stability for our daughter to grow up in a place that's ours, etc.

So many people are buying too much house though for what they need. With just the 3 of us though, we'd need a smaller place and it seems like we're fighting with the baby boomers who want to downsize AND we're dealing with housing that buyers want to get the money they paid for, but the houses are no longer worth what they were once assessed for after the housing bubbles. SO, what to do, what to do. 

You can't tell I'm a planner. Nothing EVER goes as planned though as I've noticed in my life. :winkwink:

Happy Day to you all. :hug::winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Good morning, ladies! :hi: I can't stay long but wanted to pop in for a minute...
> 
> Mac, that's outstanding news from your GP! :happydance:
> 
> Lava, still keeping everything crossed for Thurs. :hugs:
> 
> Luvvie, to link to your journal: go to the first page of your journal and copy the url. Then go to "edit signature" and type in "Stalk my journal" or whatever you want to say. Highlight those words (stalk my journal) and then click on the little icon above that looks like a globe with a chain link underneath it. You'll get a pop-up dialogue asking for the url - paste the url of your journal and hit "ok" (or whatever that option is), and voila, the words "stalk my journal" (or whatever you chose to type) now link directly to your journal. Hope that helps. :thumbup:
> 
> FM, welcome home! :hi: I can't wait to hear what the IVF consults have to say. Are you doing one with your current RE, or are you shopping around for a new clinic altogether? I'm happy to hear you sound like you're in a really good place with it emotionally, though. :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi et al discussing natural vs assisted - I too had a mental hurdle to get over when I realized it just wasn't going to happen for us the old-fashioned way... I put off that appt for several months. Once we decided to move on to IUI, though, it took a HUGE load off our shoulders - DH's ED disappeared overnight and suddenly we were both able to enjoy :sex: again because the pressure to perform on command was instantly gone. Now I wish I had made the mental leap to IUI much sooner than I did. :dohh: I don't know how DH feels about IVF atm, and I'm still on the fence about it a little myself. But I think we'll cross that bridge when we get there.
> 
> 
> I know there were other comments I wanted to make in response to some of your posts but now I can't remember now what they were - when I'm offline so long I really need to take notes as I catch up. :dohh: Just know I'm here pulling for all of you!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm on day 7 of stims and I go in this morning for another check. At my check on Sunday, my E2 was 272 and my follies were 13, 13, 11, 10 on the R and 11, 9, 6 on the L. I'm thinking the trigger will probably be tonight and insemination on Thursday, but we'll see how things look today. Still pretty much on the whatever wagon, though - this whole process has made me so cynical that I have a hard time getting my hopes up that this IUI will be any different than the first two, so whatev. :shrug:
> 
> DH commented last night that he wanted to pick a long weekend next month and get our tent out for a little camping... he had no idea why I was CRACKING UP at that!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Our last round of houseguests left yesterday, so hopefully I'll be able to be on here a little more now. :flower: I hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower:

Just a quickie (oo-er) to say good luck with your trigger shot and grow baby grow!!!

Thinking of you!
Love
A
xxxx
:dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quickie also to say it is good to hear everyone's news. Tend not to be so communicative when feeling a bit low so just to say hi and am reading all your posts :)

:dust: to everyone


----------



## purplelou

oh dear - twice I have just typed an enourmous post here - and twice the window closed before I posted it. 

Sadie - Hi and welcome :flower:

missyt - glad you enjoyed your break, but sorry about your MIL - plain rude on her part I think 

MA - so glad that you and Amelia are doing so well. that was a scary thing with the suture!! I hope the people working with your doctor never forget the colours of the sutures in future!!

Lava - good luck with your next scan - Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Dwrgi - it's a hard decision to make about treatment! but hopefully at the end of the day you will be parents and forget all about this trying time!

skye, Lynn and newmarriedgal - hope you are feeling well!

neversaynever, northstar, HA, OMM, tigerlilly - hi and :hugs: to you

luvmydoggies - sorry to hear the :witch: got you, I think this thread should be a witch free zone for all of us!

macwooly - sounds like your GP appt went well, that's good news!

Butterfly - sorry to hear you are feeling low :hugs:

padbrat - sending you some :hugs: "just because"

FM- a break away from the TTC wheel sounds a good plan!


I hope I haven't missed anyone - if I have so sorry :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Just a quickie also to say it is good to hear everyone's news. Tend not to be so communicative when feeling a bit low so just to say hi and am reading all your posts :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone

:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: Just got back from my office visit, though we went for a ride because I was stir crazy.:haha:
> 
> I sometimes feel like I'm dealing with a bunch of medical idiots around here. Last night the Dr. on call said it wasn't likely it was the stitch as it was colored. Called this morning and they kept telling me it was mucus (which I KNEW it wasn't) When I finally got into the office, they were STILL skeptical about the white tape like substance. They did the speculum test which I have to say wasn't so rough today. Knowing my stance on speculums and concern about messing with the pelvic floor or anything else for that matter they were gentle and tried not to catch the walls and open too wide. I was grateful for that.
> 
> Turns out I wasn't leaking fluid thank God! \o/ No infection with the stitch..AND she said "OOoooooh, I see what your talking about. There's a white thread and a blue one in there". She took samples for BV as well.
> 
> She left the room for a half hour to talk with the other nurses about this "white thread and blue thread issue" They were stunned. Went to the Dr. (not mine that did the actual stitch because she wasn't there today) and found out JUST AS the IC Board HAD TOLD ME (dissolving stitch). \o/ They start off with it and then the rest is the blue fishing thread. The white comes out. NOW, why the heck aren't patients told about this little surprise?! Not only that, but how is it the whole medical office doesn't know about the white dissolving stitch with exception to the actual Dr.'s that perform the darn cerclage surgery? Don't they communicate at all?!
> 
> End result though is that no amniotic fluid was leaking, the stitch doesn't have infection, I did lose the one dissolving stitch that's okay to lose and I have a stinking BV infection AGAIN!
> 
> I swear I have only bacteria in my body! I'm on flagyl again and they're putting me on it for a bit longer to try and get rid of it for the rest of the trimester. I'm at least glad we got that. Better to be safe than sorry. That darn BV wreaked havoc when I lost my mucus plug with Jackson and I ended up with a sac bulging and delivering because of everything combined. Won't let it happen this time.
> 
> Just goes to show we need to trust our instincts and advocate for ourselves! Pretty odd though that many of the gals in the IC Thread know more about IC and issues pertaining to it than Dr.'s with PHD's who are supposed to be practicing medicine. Very frustrating in my opinion to have to fight to be listened to all the time. It honestly gets tiring!:dohh:
> 
> Thank you all for your support.

I am glad to hear that all is well, i dont know why it is that you cannot fully trust doctors, i know we went through a lot with my dad, he had renal cancer, and was on dialysis, a year after his first surgery he ended up with an intestinal blockage, they put him on an iv drip of pain meds, they could not understand why he was suddenly not responding and would not wake up and my mom said to them "He is a dialysis patient, he has no way of getting rid of the drugs your putting in" they ended up taking him to ICU because he was starting to stop breathing by the time they figured this out, how stupid can you be!! I am so glad that you stuck to your guns and made them check it, its really scary sometimes how they dont bother to talk to each other, and nobody knows what is going on, we know our bodies best, i dont know why they dont listen to us. Sorry about the infection again, ugh sometimes our bodies can be such a pain. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly sorry you feel low :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> MA - well done on pushing to get the answers you deserve :thumbup: When will medical personal realise that we live with our bodies so we know them better :growlmad: Keep you and Amelia in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> AFM DH & I saw my GP today and didn't get fob off :) She is not too concerned with me as apparently my FSH, oestrogen and progesterone in 2009 was excellent and even allowing for me being 2 years older she says the reduction due to age would still have me in the normal to good fertility range :happydance: Apparently if there had been a major change with my health it could be a worry and change hormone levels. But she looked at my chart for last cycle and she is happy my hormones appear to be ok and are doing all they need to do.
> 
> So first step is to repeat DH's SA so we have the forms to sort that. Apparently the hospital we use have had to change their process/procedure as some of the results were inaccurate as they weren't handling the samples correctly so DH's SA results are not to be trusted :growlmad: So we have to phone the lab and book an appointment to drop the SA off and a lab tech will check the sample is adequate quantity and they they run the test within 30 minutes.
> 
> Once we have SA's results we have to book an appointment each to discuss it all and then they will decide the next step from there which will probably include re-running my blood work :thumbup:
> 
> But she is the type of doctor that will only discuss one step at a time and has told us to just keep doing what we're doing whilst the testing is being done. But I am so pleased she didn't just send me away and say carry on for 3 more months :)
> 
> The SA won't be going in till next week for analysis as he has to abstain from releasing the for a minimum of 2 days before providing the sample but no more than 7 days so once I am no longer fertile we'll sort the sample then.
> 
> Part of me hopes all is ok with me but then a part of me would feel so bad if the only issue is DH's SA as I know he will feel responsible. But I keep telling him loads of couples have tests and all their results are ok/good and they still can't have a baby. How I wish this TTC lark was less stressful and emotional.
> 
> But thank you all for your support and best wishes :thumbup:

Yea sounds like you have a plan, and your dr sounds like she is really working with you guys, i am hopeful that nothing is wrong with your dh's sa, and dont worry about your dh, if, and i say if there is a problem most of the time it can be fixed, and yes SA can change quiet a bit, i remember our first IUI we only had 5 million after wash for both days, now the october one we did we had 53 million in just one day, lots of things can affect them, so try not to worry until you know something for sure. I have a friend at work her dh had a problem and they put him on a low dose of clomid, it has made a big difference!! I dont understand why it has to be so hard TTC either, all i can do is offer you :hugs: and prayers that it will work out for you!!


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you all :thumbup: 

I keep telling DH that SAs can vary and I keep telling him if he was doing something to cause an issue with his :spermy: I would be annoyed but he isn't doing anything which could affect his count/motility/morphology negatively so it's just one of those things.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Good morning, ladies! :hi: I can't stay long but wanted to pop in for a minute...
> 
> Mac, that's outstanding news from your GP! :happydance:
> 
> Lava, still keeping everything crossed for Thurs. :hugs:
> 
> Luvvie, to link to your journal: go to the first page of your journal and copy the url. Then go to "edit signature" and type in "Stalk my journal" or whatever you want to say. Highlight those words (stalk my journal) and then click on the little icon above that looks like a globe with a chain link underneath it. You'll get a pop-up dialogue asking for the url - paste the url of your journal and hit "ok" (or whatever that option is), and voila, the words "stalk my journal" (or whatever you chose to type) now link directly to your journal. Hope that helps. :thumbup:
> 
> FM, welcome home! :hi: I can't wait to hear what the IVF consults have to say. Are you doing one with your current RE, or are you shopping around for a new clinic altogether? I'm happy to hear you sound like you're in a really good place with it emotionally, though. :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi et al discussing natural vs assisted - I too had a mental hurdle to get over when I realized it just wasn't going to happen for us the old-fashioned way... I put off that appt for several months. Once we decided to move on to IUI, though, it took a HUGE load off our shoulders - DH's ED disappeared overnight and suddenly we were both able to enjoy :sex: again because the pressure to perform on command was instantly gone. Now I wish I had made the mental leap to IUI much sooner than I did. :dohh: I don't know how DH feels about IVF atm, and I'm still on the fence about it a little myself. But I think we'll cross that bridge when we get there.
> 
> 
> I know there were other comments I wanted to make in response to some of your posts but now I can't remember now what they were - when I'm offline so long I really need to take notes as I catch up. :dohh: Just know I'm here pulling for all of you!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm on day 7 of stims and I go in this morning for another check. At my check on Sunday, my E2 was 272 and my follies were 13, 13, 11, 10 on the R and 11, 9, 6 on the L. I'm thinking the trigger will probably be tonight and insemination on Thursday, but we'll see how things look today. Still pretty much on the whatever wagon, though - this whole process has made me so cynical that I have a hard time getting my hopes up that this IUI will be any different than the first two, so whatev. :shrug:
> 
> DH commented last night that he wanted to pick a long weekend next month and get our tent out for a little camping... he had no idea why I was CRACKING UP at that!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Our last round of houseguests left yesterday, so hopefully I'll be able to be on here a little more now. :flower: I hope you all have a wonderful day! :flower:

Hang in there honey, i know its hard, but you have to stay positive, remember each cycle is a brand new one!!!! This one WILL work.

LOL, that is so funny about the tent, omg i am sure he looked at you like you were nuts, whoooo hooooo tents of love!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies, thank you for your responses. :hugs:
> 
> Macwooly, sounds like you received some excellent news. :happydance: I like hearing good news!
> 
> Never, sounds like a lovely plan. TTC is a process all on it's own. It's not always the most intimate but you do achieve a prize at the end. So it'll be worth it. :thumbup: Dh and I need a VACAY. We haven't really been on a good one in years. I'm trying to figure out if we should just splurge an intimate vacay next year with Amelia so young before we set out on fun-filled kids vacay scenes later down the line OR, if we should just continue in the grind for another couple years and save it for a down payment on a house.
> 
> I DO want a vacay, but I'm also sick of renting too. There are downsides to both. Grass ALWAYS seems greener on the other side. In buying an actual house, we won't have the luxery of someone ELSE shoveling, plowing, mowing and maintaining broken pipes, etc. We also wouldn't have to deal with NYS high taxes which keep getting bigger with time if we kept renting. In a vacay, we'd at least get some sanity if only for a weeks time.
> 
> Having been in the UK several times I have noticed such a less stressful atmosphere where that is concerned. Many in the UK go on holidays. No wonder we can be so uptight sometimes. All work no play....well, you get the idea. :haha: I wish I could decide. One is being frivolous but bringing back some refreshing new perspective, the other is responsibility, can be stability for our daughter to grow up in a place that's ours, etc.
> 
> So many people are buying too much house though for what they need. With just the 3 of us though, we'd need a smaller place and it seems like we're fighting with the baby boomers who want to downsize AND we're dealing with housing that buyers want to get the money they paid for, but the houses are no longer worth what they were once assessed for after the housing bubbles. SO, what to do, what to do.
> 
> You can't tell I'm a planner. Nothing EVER goes as planned though as I've noticed in my life. :winkwink:
> 
> Happy Day to you all. :hug::winkwink:

I think you should go for it with buying a home now, its a fantastic time to own, there are so many houses that are selling really cheap, and the interest rates are rock bottom. Unfortunatly dh and I bought our house when the prices were high, and so was the interest, we are kind of stuck right now until the market comes up again, but let me tell you we lived in an apartment for years, both seperate from each other and a year together, and there is nothing like owning your own home, i just love comming home and parking in my own garage, and i have a huge backyard for my dog to run around in and for us to just relax in, we have our own pool now too!! There is work that has to be done, but its such sweet satisifaction when you cut the grass and then look at how nice your yard looks. Dont buy a huge home, you have to remember that while its great with all the room, you have to heat and cool it too lol. Do take pictures and notes when you start looking at homes, its so easy to start mixing them up when you are looking at a bunch of them, and do make sure that everything will work for you, for us we love our home, but the kitchen is really small. Also you can buy insurance, this way if something goes wrong most everything is covered with a deductable, including your furnace and air, and all appliances. Just a suggestion, as much as i love vacations, you spend 2 grand for a week, and then its over and you only have memories, with a home every day you walk into it and every day its there for you to enjoy. Just my opinion lol.

I agree with you about the people in the UK, the company i work for is a school and its located in London, i am based here in Chicago in the states, they have so many bank holidays, and its really a shame that we just keep working and working and working here, no wonder why we are all so stressed.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i have to tell you i have had the weirdest dreams lately. One dream last week i had, i was pg and in labor, i could feel the contractions, and for some reason i was on a bus lol. Then the other night i had a strange dream that someone put their hand on my belly and said the seed is in there and growing, you dont need to worry, now that was strange lol. I sure wish my dreams would come true, but oh well, at least i have my dreams right!!

How is everybody doing today? Its only tuesday lol, i so want the weekend to get here, i am so bored at work and the days are soooooo long.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

onmymind17 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, thank you for your responses. :hugs:
> 
> Macwooly, sounds like you received some excellent news. :happydance: I like hearing good news!
> 
> Never, sounds like a lovely plan. TTC is a process all on it's own. It's not always the most intimate but you do achieve a prize at the end. So it'll be worth it. :thumbup: Dh and I need a VACAY. We haven't really been on a good one in years. I'm trying to figure out if we should just splurge an intimate vacay next year with Amelia so young before we set out on fun-filled kids vacay scenes later down the line OR, if we should just continue in the grind for another couple years and save it for a down payment on a house.
> 
> I DO want a vacay, but I'm also sick of renting too. There are downsides to both. Grass ALWAYS seems greener on the other side. In buying an actual house, we won't have the luxery of someone ELSE shoveling, plowing, mowing and maintaining broken pipes, etc. We also wouldn't have to deal with NYS high taxes which keep getting bigger with time if we kept renting. In a vacay, we'd at least get some sanity if only for a weeks time.
> 
> Having been in the UK several times I have noticed such a less stressful atmosphere where that is concerned. Many in the UK go on holidays. No wonder we can be so uptight sometimes. All work no play....well, you get the idea. :haha: I wish I could decide. One is being frivolous but bringing back some refreshing new perspective, the other is responsibility, can be stability for our daughter to grow up in a place that's ours, etc.
> 
> So many people are buying too much house though for what they need. With just the 3 of us though, we'd need a smaller place and it seems like we're fighting with the baby boomers who want to downsize AND we're dealing with housing that buyers want to get the money they paid for, but the houses are no longer worth what they were once assessed for after the housing bubbles. SO, what to do, what to do.
> 
> You can't tell I'm a planner. Nothing EVER goes as planned though as I've noticed in my life. :winkwink:
> 
> Happy Day to you all. :hug::winkwink:
> 
> I think you should go for it with buying a home now, its a fantastic time to own, there are so many houses that are selling really cheap, and the interest rates are rock bottom. Unfortunatly dh and I bought our house when the prices were high, and so was the interest, we are kind of stuck right now until the market comes up again, but let me tell you we lived in an apartment for years, both seperate from each other and a year together, and there is nothing like owning your own home, i just love comming home and parking in my own garage, and i have a huge backyard for my dog to run around in and for us to just relax in, we have our own pool now too!! There is work that has to be done, but its such sweet satisifaction when you cut the grass and then look at how nice your yard looks. Dont buy a huge home, you have to remember that while its great with all the room, you have to heat and cool it too lol. Do take pictures and notes when you start looking at homes, its so easy to start mixing them up when you are looking at a bunch of them, and do make sure that everything will work for you, for us we love our home, but the kitchen is really small. Also you can buy insurance, this way if something goes wrong most everything is covered with a deductable, including your furnace and air, and all appliances. Just a suggestion, as much as i love vacations, you spend 2 grand for a week, and then its over and you only have memories, with a home every day you walk into it and every day its there for you to enjoy. Just my opinion lol.
> 
> I agree with you about the people in the UK, the company i work for is a school and its located in London, i am based here in Chicago in the states, they have so many bank holidays, and its really a shame that we just keep working and working and working here, no wonder why we are all so stressed.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your perspective. It's exactly why I've been so hesitant to take a vacay the past few years. I kind of wanted to put things in priority. I'd honestly rather have a home of our own. We couldn't garden this year because our landlord wanted to be sensitive to the new tenant next door. Sadly now we have tons of her kids HUGE toys thrown in our area and still no back deck as promised after a year. Hopefully he'll get it in by the winter, With nothing to walk out on in the back, it's a safety issue.

So we started looking at areas. Found a few nice ones just outside the city near in a more family type community. I think over the next year or two we're going to start watch the area for some good deals.:winkwink: Thanks for your input. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Akasha

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm Karen, almost 37 and been ttc #1 since Jan 09. I've had all my tests and everything's OK, but dh is reluctant to test as he already has a few health probs and doesn't want to go through more medical tests etc. While I can understand and try to respect this I find it extremely hard at times as a feel valuable time is slipping away. Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing everyone get their bfp's xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Akasha said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm Karen, almost 37 and been ttc #1 since Jan 09. I've had all my tests and everything's OK, but dh is reluctant to test as he already has a few health probs and doesn't want to go through more medical tests etc. While I can understand and try to respect this I find it extremely hard at times as a feel valuable time is slipping away. Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing everyone get their bfp's xxx

Hi Karen welcome :flower:

Sounds like it could be tough if your dh is reluctant to test - I'm in 2 minds to ask my BF because he already has a child but that was over 10 years ago, but I hear that might not mean anything. I was thinking of asking him to do a home kit like this  but I'm not sure how he would take it!

Good luck and :dust: to you


----------



## HappyAuntie

Akasha said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm Karen, almost 37 and been ttc #1 since Jan 09. I've had all my tests and everything's OK, but dh is reluctant to test as he already has a few health probs and doesn't want to go through more medical tests etc. While I can understand and try to respect this I find it extremely hard at times as a feel valuable time is slipping away. Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing everyone get their bfp's xxx

Hi, Akasha, and welcome to our little world! :hi: I'm glad you found us. I'm also 37 and ttc #1 since Jan 2009, so I feel your pain. I really think your DH needs to get checked out, if all your tests are ok. All he has to do is produce a sample, so to speak... all men seem to be scared of the SA, but really, if they knew what we go through every single time we go to the dr they'd be a little more willing to take one for the team! And chances are, even if they do find something wrong with his SA, there's not much that can be done about most male problems... even if it's a male factor, it's still the woman who has to go through all the poking and prodding. :growlmad: But you're right, time is slipping away to be sure.... Anyway, I hope you like it in here - we're a lovely bunch of ladies if I do say so myself! :winkwink:

AFM, just got a call from the clinic and I have to stim another night... follies today are at 17, 17, 16, 12 on the right and 12, 10, 9, 8 on the left - looked good, but my E2 is only 352. It was 272 on Sunday, so that's a very small rise for two days and it's low for that many follies, so that's why they want to push me another day. I go in for another check tomorrow, and they'll check my LH then as well to make sure I'm not too close to popping the eggs out on my own before the trigger.... Have now gone from fairly optimistic this morning (when I knew the size of the follies but not the E2) back to fairly cynical now, so whatev. :sulk:


----------



## Akasha

Hi guys, yes I think the first step will be trying to cajole dh into a home test.

Keep positive Auntie, sounds like those eggs will be poppin anytime soon xx


----------



## onmymind17

Akasha said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm Karen, almost 37 and been ttc #1 since Jan 09. I've had all my tests and everything's OK, but dh is reluctant to test as he already has a few health probs and doesn't want to go through more medical tests etc. While I can understand and try to respect this I find it extremely hard at times as a feel valuable time is slipping away. Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing everyone get their bfp's xxx

Welcome Karen, sorry about your problems, hopefully one day soon your dh will come around, sometimes it just takes them a bit more time to adjust. This is a great bunch of ladies on here and we are all here to support you!!:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Karen :hi: Hope your DH agrees to an SA but as OMM said sometimes it just takes men a little longer to get their heads around situations :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MA- I'm so glad that all is well and Yay for being your own best advocate. I find on this journey you have to show that you have done your homework and that you aren't just going to accept mediocre care. It's sad we have to fight so hard during this already stressful time but we have to fight for our babies and future babies right? Job well done.

Lava- Hi, hope you aren't too sick but thats a good sign that all is well. 

Never- Yes I'm on the whatever wagon right beside you and it feels great. 

Dwrgi- You are right during this ttc journey you find out who you can talk to, I think talking to my friends even my best friends about my feeling and difficulty makes them uncomfrontable so I keep it to a minimum. I'm sure as I begin my IVF journey, your ladies and my dh will be the only ones on that journey with me. At least you guys understand 

Macwooly- sounds like your appt was informative and productive, glad that you have a great dr who doesn't just send you home and tell you to keep trying.

HA- It hasn't been an easy task to move to IVF, it's been emotional and at first I didn't even want to think about it but after my last IUI resulted in a bfn and after my insurance coverage for fertility meds was exhausted and my DH expressed his disappointment at me not being pg this last time, I knew I had to give it a try as much for him as for myself. 

You can go ahead and join us on the whatever wagon if you would like if that makes you feel better because there are enough of us here rooting for you and hoping and praying that those follies grow like crazy and get you that bpf.

Akasha- welcome you will absolutly love the ladies here, they keep me going. I hope you can convice your dh to have the SA.

AFM- I posted in my journal that I have 2 IVF consults scheduled for next month, my first one is July 6. I'm anxious but ready to hear what they have to say.


----------



## skye2010

Hi Everyone :))

Dwrgi, thanx for askin after me hon. I do grab a sleep whenever I can and during the night it's a little better nowadays. I do wake up a few times but I must have been so tired last couple of days I slept like a log yesterday. :)))
I just want you to keep positive and relaxed as much as possible before your treatment. It will be so much easier if you feel more positive to sit through it all while tx. We will all be here to support you whenever you need us. I wish that you would have your baby very soon. :hugs::dust: When is your vacation?

Lava :hugs::hugs: Hugs and many hugs [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Luvy, I'm sorry that you are upset. TTc does take it out on all of us after some time. Sweety same advise goes to you. Keep as much positive as you can. Believe it will happen. If you have tried naturally for a while starting a tx really is the best option. I'm glad you are looking fwd to it. There are some women who conceive naturally after trying for so long even after failed tx cycles. But the longer that you TTC the more it takes out of your confidence. And you know how people say "Relax it will happen or give up it will happen" I don't know how that bsh...t is possible.
How can you relax or give up so you can conceive after trying for so long. So how long can you wait? But really keeping it positive does give us a lot of inner strength and calmness. Hope whatever you decide would bring you the best outcome. :hugs::hugs:

MA why do you keep having the BV, is it to do with your diabetes? Poor thing. Can the drs not prevent it from happening somehow. Dunno sthg that stregthens your flora down there or sthg? I think eating yogurt was good for that sort of thing but not entirely sure. You have very good instincts though. Good girl you caught the danger on time... BTW you soo need a vacation my friend, hope you could do both. The US house prices should lowering right now and for a little more while I thought. The crisis isn't over yet and it doesn't look like it will be soon either xxx

Nevernever good luck with the tests :hugs: Hope your Dh would come along to hold your hand through the process. When are you going to find out the results?

Macwooly great that you had a good appt and great news about the results. Don't be too worried or disheartened about DH's results either. I had great results and DH's were all ok too. We still didn't conceive naturally. Dunno why? Mb I could have. MB I should have relaxed and forget about it all "GRRRRR :growlmad:" like every other ignorant person I have met suggested. This is not a blame game and it's neither of your fault. The great thing about your results is you would most likely respond to any sort of tx really well. Hopefully you would get BFP very soon and not need any of all that. If not perhaps you can follow the medical protocol they offer. Assisted conception (if they do), IUI than IVF. We didn't do that cause assisted conception wasn't offered. And I dragged my feet about the tx thinking it will happen naturally. But it didn't, by the time I was ready to go I had no patience left for the IUI and dived straight into IVF. Thinking back now perhaps I should have given IUI a couple of goes at least. But all these choices are very personal. One thing I ca suggest is to find out a little about all your options before your consultation, than you would be more prepared to discuss it when you are there. 

Hi Butterfly :tease: this is to tease a little smile from you :)

I think it might be a good idea for you to see specialist first and get your blood work done. Than ask BF if they suggest it. This way you would have an all around picture before you carry on trying.

Purplelou, I hate that when it happens. It happens often too :( Nowadays I just copy along as I write. Even if I lose my text I have most of it on memory

Chris how they treated your dad sounds really plain stupid. My experience with drs (mainly in Turkey) has been similar. They are too busy, reluctant or dismissive at times. Not all but definitely some. So whenever I have anything to do with drs I try to understand as much as I can what's going on. Otherwise if you give yourself to them without any questions you might have a disaster. So always ask a lot of questions and google too. I think both of your dreams are related. Pregnancy in dreams when you are not pregnant means you have a long term difficulty in life (Sthg that creates anxiety and upset) but giving birth means that you actually get rid of all the stress and hardship and you have good times ahead of you. So all in all i think it means that your hardship will be over soon. Hope it would be baby related :hugs:

HA sounds like you have some great eggs there :hugs::hugs: if your LH rises sharply thay can hold it back with a med so that shouldn't be a problem. Better wait as much as you can on stimms (don't even need to take the drugs if your eastrogen doesn't require) and get your eggs as ripe as possible. But they do seem quite well so come back from being cynical sweetie. :dust:

HA I wanted to write a bit longer for you but DH's hovering on my head again to go to bed. Loads of loads of :kiss: hugs and lucks bb. xxx Will catch up tomorrow more. xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FutureMommie said:


> MA- I'm so glad that all is well and Yay for being your own best advocate. I find on this journey you have to show that you have done your homework and that you aren't just going to accept mediocre care. It's sad we have to fight so hard during this already stressful time but we have to fight for our babies and future babies right? Job well done.
> 
> Lava- Hi, hope you aren't too sick but thats a good sign that all is well.
> 
> Never- Yes I'm on the whatever wagon right beside you and it feels great.
> 
> Dwrgi- You are right during this ttc journey you find out who you can talk to, I think talking to my friends even my best friends about my feeling and difficulty makes them uncomfrontable so I keep it to a minimum. I'm sure as I begin my IVF journey, your ladies and my dh will be the only ones on that journey with me. At least you guys understand
> 
> Macwooly- sounds like your appt was informative and productive, glad that you have a great dr who doesn't just send you home and tell you to keep trying.
> 
> HA- It hasn't been an easy task to move to IVF, it's been emotional and at first I didn't even want to think about it but after my last IUI resulted in a bfn and after my insurance coverage for fertility meds was exhausted and my DH expressed his disappointment at me not being pg this last time, I knew I had to give it a try as much for him as for myself.
> 
> You can go ahead and join us on the whatever wagon if you would like if that makes you feel better because there are enough of us here rooting for you and hoping and praying that those follies grow like crazy and get you that bpf.
> 
> Akasha- welcome you will absolutly love the ladies here, they keep me going. I hope you can convice your dh to have the SA.
> 
> AFM- I posted in my journal that I have 2 IVF consults scheduled for next month, my first one is July 6. I'm anxious but ready to hear what they have to say.

Thank you, :hugs::kiss::flower: You have no idea how much of a divine appointment your words are. I've had a rough couple of days with a friend who also has a cerclage that over the last several months has been so self absorbed she forgets she's been talking to someone who has had an emergent cerclage and has been bragging about her cervical length and how great life is the whole time and who NOW has turned on ME since finding out the other day that her babies are to the stitch. :wacko::cry: I won't go into it any further, but it's gotten hurtful and I finally broke down in a NOT so Godly way and expressed my "emotions". :dohh: God always tells us NOT to work off emotion. I'm telling you, I've felt like I need a major attitude adjustment and should have let her wallow in her self absorbed ways and ignored her. Instead I feel terrible guilt for letting it ALL hang out after she told me I was relying LESS on God and Dr.'s and MORE on the women here on the IC thread. 

HAD God NOT given me wisdom to be my own advocate or led me to that thread, I believe Amelia would have died before the cerclage was put in at 19weeks. :cry: I actually have THE WORST place for medical care unless I'm on top of it. Now I feel like I'm not trusting in God enough and allowing satan to lie with the things this girl has said...not to mention by spewing anger which makes ME look worse than her. :dohh: Ugh! This girl has 5 kids. I have a son DEAD because of the medical care I received here.:cry: 

I'm just outa sorts and while I want to be kind to everyone, not sound like I'm self absorbed myself and/or mean, much of the time I'm a screw up!:cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hi Everyone :))
> 
> Dwrgi, thanx for askin after me hon. I do grab a sleep whenever I can and during the night it's a little better nowadays. I do wake up a few times but I must have been so tired last couple of days I slept like a log yesterday. :)))
> I just want you to keep positive and relaxed as much as possible before your treatment. It will be so much easier if you feel more positive to sit through it all while tx. We will all be here to support you whenever you need us. I wish that you would have your baby very soon. :hugs::dust: When is your vacation?
> 
> Lava :hugs::hugs: Hugs and many hugs [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Luvy, I'm sorry that you are upset. TTc does take it out on all of us after some time. Sweety same advise goes to you. Keep as much positive as you can. Believe it will happen. If you have tried naturally for a while starting a tx really is the best option. I'm glad you are looking fwd to it. There are some women who conceive naturally after trying for so long even after failed tx cycles. But the longer that you TTC the more it takes out of your confidence. And you know how people say "Relax it will happen or give up it will happen" I don't know how that bsh...t is possible.
> How can you relax or give up so you can conceive after trying for so long. So how long can you wait? But really keeping it positive does give us a lot of inner strength and calmness. Hope whatever you decide would bring you the best outcome. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MA why do you keep having the BV, is it to do with your diabetes? Poor thing. Can the drs not prevent it from happening somehow. Dunno sthg that stregthens your flora down there or sthg? I think eating yogurt was good for that sort of thing but not entirely sure. You have very good instincts though. Good girl you caught the danger on time... BTW you soo need a vacation my friend, hope you could do both. The US house prices should lowering right now and for a little more while I thought. The crisis isn't over yet and it doesn't look like it will be soon either xxx
> 
> Nevernever good luck with the tests :hugs: Hope your Dh would come along to hold your hand through the process. When are you going to find out the results?
> 
> Macwooly great that you had a good appt and great news about the results. Don't be too worried or disheartened about DH's results either. I had great results and DH's were all ok too. We still didn't conceive naturally. Dunno why? Mb I could have. MB I should have relaxed and forget about it all "GRRRRR :growlmad:" like every other ignorant person I have met suggested. This is not a blame game and it's neither of your fault. The great thing about your results is you would most likely respond to any sort of tx really well. Hopefully you would get BFP very soon and not need any of all that. If not perhaps you can follow the medical protocol they offer. Assisted conception (if they do), IUI than IVF. We didn't do that cause assisted conception wasn't offered. And I dragged my feet about the tx thinking it will happen naturally. But it didn't, by the time I was ready to go I had no patience left for the IUI and dived straight into IVF. Thinking back now perhaps I should have given IUI a couple of goes at least. But all these choices are very personal. One thing I ca suggest is to find out a little about all your options before your consultation, than you would be more prepared to discuss it when you are there.
> 
> Hi Butterfly :tease: this is to tease a little smile from you :)
> 
> I think it might be a good idea for you to see specialist first and get your blood work done. Than ask BF if they suggest it. This way you would have an all around picture before you carry on trying.
> 
> Purplelou, I hate that when it happens. It happens often too :( Nowadays I just copy along as I write. Even if I lose my text I have most of it on memory
> 
> Chris how they treated your dad sounds really plain stupid. My experience with drs (mainly in Turkey) has been similar. They are too busy, reluctant or dismissive at times. Not all but definitely some. So whenever I have anything to do with drs I try to understand as much as I can what's going on. Otherwise if you give yourself to them without any questions you might have a disaster. So always ask a lot of questions and google too. I think both of your dreams are related. Pregnancy in dreams when you are not pregnant means you have a long term difficulty in life (Sthg that creates anxiety and upset) but giving birth means that you actually get rid of all the stress and hardship and you have good times ahead of you. So all in all i think it means that your hardship will be over soon. Hope it would be baby related :hugs:
> 
> HA sounds like you have some great eggs there :hugs::hugs: if your LH rises sharply thay can hold it back with a med so that shouldn't be a problem. Better wait as much as you can on stimms (don't even need to take the drugs if your eastrogen doesn't require) and get your eggs as ripe as possible. But they do seem quite well so come back from being cynical sweetie. :dust:
> 
> HA I wanted to write a bit longer for you but DH's hovering on my head again to go to bed. Loads of loads of :kiss: hugs and lucks bb. xxx Will catch up tomorrow more. xxxx


Honestly I think it's the diabetes, or moreso being on the insulin which is safer for Amelia. I have a TON of greek yogurt and it's not helping. He said that BV is normal but when it reaches a bad level, your not having enough good bacteria. I can't eat enough yougurt and am on some refrigerated flora type stuff. I think it's just how much total insulin I'm getting. Being insulin resistant, I'm getting WAY too much insulin and what my body doesn't use stores as fat. My oral meds wouldn't do this, but they're not safe for Amelia and the one oral med that IS causes GI issues BAD!

HA, your follies are getting there!:happydance::hugs: Looking forward to hearing how big they actually get. LOVE you have so many of them. Woohoo!

FM, oh yay! The next step. I'm SO EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thank you, :hugs::kiss::flower: You have no idea how much of a divine appointment your words are. I've had a rough couple of days with a friend who also has a cerclage that over the last several months has been so self absorbed she forgets she's been talking to someone who has had an emergent cerclage and has been bragging about her cervical length and how great life is the whole time and who NOW has turned on ME since finding out the other day that her babies are to the stitch. :wacko::cry: I won't go into it any further, but it's gotten hurtful and I finally broke down in a NOT so Godly way and expressed my "emotions". :dohh: God always tells us NOT to work off emotion. I'm telling you, I've felt like I need a major attitude adjustment and should have let her wallow in her self absorbed ways and ignored her. Instead I feel terrible guilt for letting it ALL hang out after she told me I was relying LESS on God and Dr.'s and MORE on the women here on the IC thread.
> 
> HAD God NOT given me wisdom to be my own advocate or led me to that thread, I believe Amelia would have died before the cerclage was put in at 19weeks. :cry: I actually have THE WORST place for medical care unless I'm on top of it. Now I feel like I'm not trusting in God enough and allowing satan to lie with the things this girl has said...not to mention by spewing anger which makes ME look worse than her. :dohh: Ugh! This girl has 5 kids. I have a son DEAD because of the medical care I received here.:cry:
> 
> I'm just outa sorts and while I want to be kind to everyone, not sound like I'm self absorbed myself and/or mean, much of the time I'm a screw up!:cry:

Firstly :hugs::hugs: Secondly God provides support and answers in different ways and offers us different tools to use in our lives. If the ladies on the IC thread offer you emotional support then surely that is not wrong.

I am a Christian but not one of the most knowledgeable but didn't the apostles share knowledge, wisdom and experience with no qualifications and I'm sure the very first doctors had no qualifications but share experience, knowledge and wisdom. Is this different to what the ladies on any thread on this site do?

I remember being told a story about how God works in different ways and please indulge me why I share:

A man was in his house when a river burst his banks and his house started to flood so the man prayed to God to rescue him from his plight. A SUV came along and the people in it offered the man a lift to high ground. The man replied he did not need the lift as God would save him. The waters continued to rise so he went upstairs to escape the water and again prayed for God to save him. A boat came along and the people offered the man a lift to safety. Again the man refused saying that God would save him. But still the waters rose so the man went onto the roof of the house to escape the waters and prayed for God to save him. A helicopter came along and the people in it offered the man a lift to safety but again he refused saying God would save him. Unfortunately the waters rose more and the man died from drowning. When he got to heaven he asked God why God had ignored his prayers and not saved him to which God replied: "I did not ignore you! I sent a car, a boat and a helicopter to take you to safety but you refused all my help"

God works in and through mysterious ways so please allow God to remove the hurt & pain that this person's hurtful remarks have caused :hugs:

God has given you the knowledge of how your body works and feels and he gave you the strength to get the answers required and the help needed to protect Amelia's life. God is walking with you and carrying you during your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OOOH nooo just lost my msg the third time. Seriously can't BNB members not sort out this problem. It's soo annoying and time consuming. Right this will have to be a bit watered down version of the msg I just lost cause I can't just sit here all day :(((( GRRRRR!!!!!

Akasha welcome to the thread, hope you enjoy the company :)

HA, The med I mentioned before is called Cetrotide. That's what out clinic use anyway. One of the girls was on it half her stimms. (5-6) days She was being pumped up with high doses of meds. I actually was without stim med for 2 days before my trigger. Just like a ripening avocado on a window sill. Better have the eggs as mature as possible. Also eastrogen levels are important to be high enough cause it prepares your lining for implantation and helps sustain the pregnancy. Don't worry that they are keeping you. Your dr would know the best time to trigger once everything is looking good. Loads of good luck bb. Hope you would have a strong sticky baby who would stay with you for 9 months xxx

FM, I know it was a very difficult decision bb. Congratulations for finally taking the first step which is the hardest. After that you will just follow instructions :hugs: It's a good idea to take your IUI history with you to the consultation. You can briefly write down which meds you used, what ammounts, how long and how many follies detected. Do mention your hyper stims last time. (Looks like you have a tendency) This would give them a good idea on how your body reacts to meds even though they might use totally different ones. Why do you have 2 different appts by the way. Is it 2 different clinics so you can compare what they offer. I think that would be a very smart thing to do. Good luck bb. Don't worry that your IUI's didn't work cause IVF cuts down on many steps of fertility that IUI doesn't cover. (swimmies moving and fertilising the egg, the embie traveling in fallopian tube, also more in control of lining) So you have a higher chance of a BFP. I'm rootig for you bb. Wishing you loads of sticky bb dust and good luck. Hope you would have much wanted BFP very very soon.

MA, poor thing you are dealing with so many health issues at the same time. Diabetes, BV, pregnancy, funneling, cerciage. Plus you are on bed rest which is kind of depressing on its own caues you are confined in one space a long time. Sweetie don't let any one stress you more than necessary. Avoid whoever does it for the time being. Right now you need only those who encourage and stimmulate you around. You need all your strength for Amelia and getting through 3,5 months for her. Everything else can wait. You can deal with it when you are in a better place once you have her lively in your arms. Where you get your strength doesn't matter. Praying, friends, family this thread or even closing in in yourself like a hermit. Whatever works best for both you and little Amelia really. :)) Your friend probably didn't even realise she was upsetting you so don't hear it. :hugs::hugs:

AFM I finally caught Dh's cold and I gargle with hot water and salt which seems to help. Yesterday I called the NHS hospital and required after my 12 week scan. The stupid admin people didn't process the application for me and didn't book the appt. I was there+ I called both GP and them before. All said we'll contact you. Of course they never did. If they won't book me an appt for the next 2 weeks I dunno what to do. Having a fit to these really sleepy sounding admin people doesn't help. :shrug: Mb beginning of next week I should just drop by and talk to them in person cause I really need the scan report. My IVF clinic will review my drugs and probably discharge me. Than it's more scary cause NHS has far less control over pregnancies. In fact right now there is a lot of bad press in UK about the fertility and maternity units of NHS. We have the highest statistics of mc and babies dying while in the womb or birth in Europe cause the funding is really tight and clinics just don't follow the pregnancy enough to save lives. They're trying to put a quota on ceaserians. So say if a woman is in a situation where she needs an urgent cesarian and the on call dr is a young specialist who needs an authorisation. Her and bbs life would be at risk while the dr is figuring out if the quota allows it.
Also if you end up with a bad nurse you are in serious trouble. 2 weeks ago a woman lost her baby in my local hospital (Universtity hospital which is 5 mins away from me and we use it for everything else) She was in a lot of pain but the nurse insulted her for making too much fuss and being a bad mother cause she couldn't put up with the birth. She and husband begged to see the on call dr but nurse refused. The baby was tangled with the cord and was breached. I had heard of bad things about that hospital before so I deliberately chose one which is further from me. I can't go private after all the expense of IVF. I dunno if a doula would be worth it, what do they do and how expensive they are. Anyway maybe this talk is for graduates. Girls ignore it if it's not of interest.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Sticky bb dust for all of you. xxx


----------



## skye2010

Macwooly, I didn't know that was a Christian story but it's one of my favorites. I'm a great believer in holding on to anything that would keep you afloat regarding it's respectful of other people. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys!! How are you all??? Just wanted to pick your brains this morning!

Thinking of you HA, by the way, and hope that the IUI goes well tonight-or possibly tomorrow! 

I'm trying to organise my holidays, and am thinking of Menorca-anybody been there? Mahon has been recommended..... I also fancy Portugal, but am put off by the over commercial reputation it has.......

Saw 'Senna' last night at the cinema-so emotional and sad, had a good blub. He was a hero of mine in the 80s and 90s. Only 34 years old and dead and so much to live for. We have to enjoy our lives guys!!!! 

Butterfly-are you feeling better hun?? Hope you're feeling a bit cheerier-your hormones may be all over the place after ov and all that BDing!! Fingers crossed for your BFP! :hugs:

Skye-that's a terrible story about that poor woman with the breach birth, OMG. What are we living in, a Third World country....?? I would defo give that hospital a severe swerve. What's a doula??? Also, I hope you get your 12 week scan sorted, how annoying that they didn't process your application. Honestly, if you knew how many complaints I had about my local hospital after my ectopic/mmc, you'd be crying. I wrote a very long letter of complaint and then met with the Head of Midwifery and Head of Obs & Gynae and had a BIG FAT apology from them. Doesn't change anything though.. :hugs:

MA-hope you're feeling a tad better today. You're certainly going through it. I sympathise with you over your quarrel, some people are soooooooooooooooo insensitive. Better out than in though, I say.... :hugs:

My temp rose yesterday which probably meant I ovulated on Sunday but down again today and getting crampy type feelings but certain they're not ov pains. Probably wind-:rofl::rofl::rofl:! Or, I didn't sleep well, having been hyper stimulated by the film...... this always makes my temps drop (not getting any sleep, not films, just to clear that up!!)!

Right, I have 60 Year 7 reports to write so I'd better get a wriggle on (Skye, you made me laugh-relaxing in advance of treatment!!! I wish! Teaching is not a very relaxing environment!!! That's what my holiday is specifically planned for, and I can't wait!!!) 

Lots of love and :dust::dust: to you all, and have a good day!!
Axxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry to go on, does anybody know what EC levels are?????

Thank you!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies - hope everyone is well!

MA - that is precisely what forums are for - so you can lean on members or learn from them and share your fears/worries - as often as you need to. it is not exclusive from your spiritual beliefs or medical needs! hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

Skye - that nurse should be so ashamed!! I cannot understand why people go into the profession if they don't want to care for and help people!!

HA - I am keeping everything crossed for you :dust:

Karen - welcome to the thread. the ladies here are wonderful!! :flower:

to everyone - sending :hugs: to you all - hope your day is lovely!


----------



## skye2010

Yeah it really is scary. Purplelou that nurse is on court right now for not doing her job properly. I was first referred to that hospital for fertility. They lost DH's samples twice. The consultant we were booked for never sew us instead another woman dr who was very pregnant and very smug about it sew us. At the time I wasn't sure about IVF, DH and I argued over it. When Dh mentioned this she started questioning if we are a fit couple to have a baby. Although this sort of thing is so common between infertility couples yet she didn't have a clue. She made me feel like an inadequate wife who can't obey or please her husband. When I asked her what my chances are for conceiving she said "If God willing" She was clearly Middle Eastern and muslim and she winked at me as if we are in some sort of sisterhood that I should trust her while she refused to give us enough info about any of the tx (just a leaflet) Gave me wrong info about which hospital I could have my tx and how many times I'm allowed. In the end she referred us to a hospital which is really far from me and not a very good reputation. So I ended up cancelling that cycle. Afterwards I found out I was allowed in the hospital I wanted but by that time we were so impatient we went for the private. This exercise cost me more than a year. When it came to booking a hospital for the pregnancy I steered clear out of them.

Dwrgi I really admire you for going through so many papers. Woow you have done well :) Are they almost finished. Hopefully you will have a nice vacation before the tx. By the way are you having the tx while on summer holidays? Might save you some stress actually. (woorying about getting back to work, rushing to catch a bus etc)

Dunno what you mean by EC levels. In which context you read it? Is it Eastrogen? Or egg collection? Doula is a midwife I suppose mb MA knows about it.


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> OOOH nooo just lost my msg the third time. Seriously can't BNB members not sort out this problem. It's soo annoying and time consuming. Right this will have to be a bit watered down version of the msg I just lost cause I can't just sit here all day :(((( GRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> HA, The med I mentioned before is called Cetrotide. That's what out clinic use anyway. One of the girls was on it half her stimms. (5-6) days She was being pumped up with high doses of meds. I actually was without stim med for 2 days before my trigger. Just like a ripening avocado on a window sill. Better have the eggs as mature as possible. Also eastrogen levels are important to be high enough cause it prepares your lining for implantation and helps sustain the pregnancy. Don't worry that they are keeping you. Your dr would know the best time to trigger once everything is looking good. Loads of good luck bb. Hope you would have a strong sticky baby who would stay with you for 9 months xxx

I have started highlighting and copying my entire message before posting it, just in case the server goes wonky and I lose it....

Thanks for the info. And the thought of my eggies ripening like avocado on the windowsill is hilarious! :haha: I know it's important for everything to be just right before triggering, it's just frustrating. And uncomfortable. :wacko: 

Dwrgi, A doula is not quite a midwife - she is there to provide non-medical support to the mother. Wikipedia has a pretty good description: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doula

Hope you all have a good day, ladies! :flow:


----------



## lavalux

Just checking in to say "hi" to my lovely TTC 1st 35+ girls. I am not doing a great job keeping up with everyone this week but I promise to catch up over the weekend. 

HA, just wanted to wish you well on your IUI tomorrow in case I miss it. I'm praying for you that this is the one! Lots of good embies this time. Good luck.

Macwooly, I really like that story you shared. I definitely believe God cares for us and gives us his help through people he puts in our path along the way. I have read that women who are dealing with fertility issues have better outcomes when they are part of a support network.


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Just checking in to say "hi" to my lovely TTC 1st 35+ girls. I am not doing a great job keeping up with everyone this week but I promise to catch up over the weekend.
> 
> HA, just wanted to wish you well on your IUI tomorrow in case I miss it. I'm praying for you that this is the one! Lots of good embies this time. Good luck.
> 
> Macwooly, I really like that story you shared. I definitely believe God cares for us and gives us his help through people he puts in our path along the way. I have read that women who are dealing with fertility issues have better outcomes when they are part of a support network.

I'm thinking of you lots at the moment Lava, and have all fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow!

Good luck, hun!
xx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Skye - thanks you did tease a little smile - not sure why I feel so down but am hoping that dwrgi is right and it is hormones jumping about for no real reason - burst into tears yeasterday for not much reason really :( 
What a pain about your 12 week scan - it does seem that the hospitals here are a little incompetent - I have a sick aunt and her test results are constantly delayed and not sent to the doctor. Hope you get it sorted anyway.

MA - Sorry you have had a rough time and people are upsetting you. I'm not hugely religious but I think you should just hold on to your own faith through this and ignore what other people say - you are the one that knows best and that has been shown :)

FM, not too long before you have your first appointment, I think when we know that things are happening and that there is a chance of progress then we can feel better about stuff.

HA - good luck with the procedure - don't know much about it but keeping everything crossed for you.

Dwrgi - I was going to see that film last night as am also an F1 fan but decided I had to cut out any expenses for the time being but will try and see it when it's on dvd! Maybe best not to see it now if it is a tearjerker anwyway! Went out for a long bike ride with a friend this morning which was good :)

Am going to order a home fertility test kit for me - BF said why don't I test me first and if I am ok he will test too which I thought was fair enough. I don't know why but I don't like going to the doctors but I know I should. I have out off a smear test for 3 years and I feel bad about that but I always manage to come up with excuses :blush: A friend of mine that I have just told about the ttc has said why don't I think about IVF but I think that is down the road a bit but it was not something I had thought about before, now I think I will look at every possibility :)

Also saying hello and sending :hugs: to macWooley,purple,never,lava,akasha,padbrat and anyone else I have missed (sorry) and thanks for making me feel a bit better ladies.

ETA Sorry OMM, didn't mean to forget you :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Hi Everyone :))
> 
> Dwrgi, thanx for askin after me hon. I do grab a sleep whenever I can and during the night it's a little better nowadays. I do wake up a few times but I must have been so tired last couple of days I slept like a log yesterday. :)))
> I just want you to keep positive and relaxed as much as possible before your treatment. It will be so much easier if you feel more positive to sit through it all while tx. We will all be here to support you whenever you need us. I wish that you would have your baby very soon. :hugs::dust: When is your vacation?
> 
> Lava :hugs::hugs: Hugs and many hugs [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Luvy, I'm sorry that you are upset. TTc does take it out on all of us after some time. Sweety same advise goes to you. Keep as much positive as you can. Believe it will happen. If you have tried naturally for a while starting a tx really is the best option. I'm glad you are looking fwd to it. There are some women who conceive naturally after trying for so long even after failed tx cycles. But the longer that you TTC the more it takes out of your confidence. And you know how people say "Relax it will happen or give up it will happen" I don't know how that bsh...t is possible.
> How can you relax or give up so you can conceive after trying for so long. So how long can you wait? But really keeping it positive does give us a lot of inner strength and calmness. Hope whatever you decide would bring you the best outcome. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MA why do you keep having the BV, is it to do with your diabetes? Poor thing. Can the drs not prevent it from happening somehow. Dunno sthg that stregthens your flora down there or sthg? I think eating yogurt was good for that sort of thing but not entirely sure. You have very good instincts though. Good girl you caught the danger on time... BTW you soo need a vacation my friend, hope you could do both. The US house prices should lowering right now and for a little more while I thought. The crisis isn't over yet and it doesn't look like it will be soon either xxx
> 
> Nevernever good luck with the tests :hugs: Hope your Dh would come along to hold your hand through the process. When are you going to find out the results?
> 
> Macwooly great that you had a good appt and great news about the results. Don't be too worried or disheartened about DH's results either. I had great results and DH's were all ok too. We still didn't conceive naturally. Dunno why? Mb I could have. MB I should have relaxed and forget about it all "GRRRRR :growlmad:" like every other ignorant person I have met suggested. This is not a blame game and it's neither of your fault. The great thing about your results is you would most likely respond to any sort of tx really well. Hopefully you would get BFP very soon and not need any of all that. If not perhaps you can follow the medical protocol they offer. Assisted conception (if they do), IUI than IVF. We didn't do that cause assisted conception wasn't offered. And I dragged my feet about the tx thinking it will happen naturally. But it didn't, by the time I was ready to go I had no patience left for the IUI and dived straight into IVF. Thinking back now perhaps I should have given IUI a couple of goes at least. But all these choices are very personal. One thing I ca suggest is to find out a little about all your options before your consultation, than you would be more prepared to discuss it when you are there.
> 
> Hi Butterfly :tease: this is to tease a little smile from you :)
> 
> I think it might be a good idea for you to see specialist first and get your blood work done. Than ask BF if they suggest it. This way you would have an all around picture before you carry on trying.
> 
> Purplelou, I hate that when it happens. It happens often too :( Nowadays I just copy along as I write. Even if I lose my text I have most of it on memory
> 
> Chris how they treated your dad sounds really plain stupid. My experience with drs (mainly in Turkey) has been similar. They are too busy, reluctant or dismissive at times. Not all but definitely some. So whenever I have anything to do with drs I try to understand as much as I can what's going on. Otherwise if you give yourself to them without any questions you might have a disaster. So always ask a lot of questions and google too. I think both of your dreams are related. Pregnancy in dreams when you are not pregnant means you have a long term difficulty in life (Sthg that creates anxiety and upset) but giving birth means that you actually get rid of all the stress and hardship and you have good times ahead of you. So all in all i think it means that your hardship will be over soon. Hope it would be baby related :hugs:
> 
> HA sounds like you have some great eggs there :hugs::hugs: if your LH rises sharply thay can hold it back with a med so that shouldn't be a problem. Better wait as much as you can on stimms (don't even need to take the drugs if your eastrogen doesn't require) and get your eggs as ripe as possible. But they do seem quite well so come back from being cynical sweetie. :dust:
> 
> HA I wanted to write a bit longer for you but DH's hovering on my head again to go to bed. Loads of loads of :kiss: hugs and lucks bb. xxx Will catch up tomorrow more. xxxx

I have learned with my dad to never fully trust doctors, i still to this day blame myself for the loss we had in October 09, i asked 3 times to have the progesterone checked and three times they refused and said it was fine, i should have insisted, if i had or if i had gone to my OB instead of listening to this stupid RE, my little Itty bean would be here today. Unfortunatly i cant change it, so i have to move on, but never again will i trust a doctor. Oh i love the meaning of the dreams, yep i am trying very hard to just relax and let it all go, hopefully my dream will come true and good things will happen.


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MA- I'm so glad that all is well and Yay for being your own best advocate. I find on this journey you have to show that you have done your homework and that you aren't just going to accept mediocre care. It's sad we have to fight so hard during this already stressful time but we have to fight for our babies and future babies right? Job well done.
> 
> Lava- Hi, hope you aren't too sick but thats a good sign that all is well.
> 
> Never- Yes I'm on the whatever wagon right beside you and it feels great.
> 
> Dwrgi- You are right during this ttc journey you find out who you can talk to, I think talking to my friends even my best friends about my feeling and difficulty makes them uncomfrontable so I keep it to a minimum. I'm sure as I begin my IVF journey, your ladies and my dh will be the only ones on that journey with me. At least you guys understand
> 
> Macwooly- sounds like your appt was informative and productive, glad that you have a great dr who doesn't just send you home and tell you to keep trying.
> 
> HA- It hasn't been an easy task to move to IVF, it's been emotional and at first I didn't even want to think about it but after my last IUI resulted in a bfn and after my insurance coverage for fertility meds was exhausted and my DH expressed his disappointment at me not being pg this last time, I knew I had to give it a try as much for him as for myself.
> 
> You can go ahead and join us on the whatever wagon if you would like if that makes you feel better because there are enough of us here rooting for you and hoping and praying that those follies grow like crazy and get you that bpf.
> 
> Akasha- welcome you will absolutly love the ladies here, they keep me going. I hope you can convice your dh to have the SA.
> 
> AFM- I posted in my journal that I have 2 IVF consults scheduled for next month, my first one is July 6. I'm anxious but ready to hear what they have to say.
> 
> Thank you, :hugs::kiss::flower: You have no idea how much of a divine appointment your words are. I've had a rough couple of days with a friend who also has a cerclage that over the last several months has been so self absorbed she forgets she's been talking to someone who has had an emergent cerclage and has been bragging about her cervical length and how great life is the whole time and who NOW has turned on ME since finding out the other day that her babies are to the stitch. :wacko::cry: I won't go into it any further, but it's gotten hurtful and I finally broke down in a NOT so Godly way and expressed my "emotions". :dohh: God always tells us NOT to work off emotion. I'm telling you, I've felt like I need a major attitude adjustment and should have let her wallow in her self absorbed ways and ignored her. Instead I feel terrible guilt for letting it ALL hang out after she told me I was relying LESS on God and Dr.'s and MORE on the women here on the IC thread.
> 
> HAD God NOT given me wisdom to be my own advocate or led me to that thread, I believe Amelia would have died before the cerclage was put in at 19weeks. :cry: I actually have THE WORST place for medical care unless I'm on top of it. Now I feel like I'm not trusting in God enough and allowing satan to lie with the things this girl has said...not to mention by spewing anger which makes ME look worse than her. :dohh: Ugh! This girl has 5 kids. I have a son DEAD because of the medical care I received here.:cry:
> 
> I'm just outa sorts and while I want to be kind to everyone, not sound like I'm self absorbed myself and/or mean, much of the time I'm a screw up!:cry:Click to expand...

Oh honey you are not self absorbed or mean, and you are most definatly NOT a screw up. God understands, after all we are only human, we make mistakes, and sometimes its so very hard to keep taking crap from other people, there is that old saying that God help them who help themselves, they way i look at it is God cant help me with everything, he gave me the knowledge to do things, and becasue he gave you that knowledge your daughter is alive today. Your "Friend" and i say that with sarcasim should know better, if anything she is the one not trusting in God, she should be more compasionate to you and your situation instead of just worrying about her own, but people get that way, i had a lady here at work, who knew what i had been through to try and have a child, she told me that she had been trying to have a baby for 6 months, when i said to her that it sucks, but the normal time is a year, she looked at me and said "You dont know what it's like to want something so bad, and not have it happen" i was shocked and hurt, after 3 1/2 years and 4 losses I dont know what it feels like. I just let it go, because at that point my emotions were to charged up, well the next cycle she eneded up pg, and she came to me and said "I dont know if your religious, so i did not want to say anything before, but i just wanted you to know that i am praying for you every day" I thought that was so sweet. Your friend just like this girl are so wrapped up in their own little world that they cant see outside of it. I dont believe that God would want us to keep taking abuse from someone, so i think you did the right thing, and i dont think the Devil has any say in it, you obviously have a great love for God, the only way the Devil can get in is if you think he can. OK, now that i wrote a novel lol, i just wanted to offer you hugs :hugs: and some love, you friend was right about one thing, we are better on this board because we all care about you, unlike her.


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone :))
> 
> Dwrgi, thanx for askin after me hon. I do grab a sleep whenever I can and during the night it's a little better nowadays. I do wake up a few times but I must have been so tired last couple of days I slept like a log yesterday. :)))
> I just want you to keep positive and relaxed as much as possible before your treatment. It will be so much easier if you feel more positive to sit through it all while tx. We will all be here to support you whenever you need us. I wish that you would have your baby very soon. :hugs::dust: When is your vacation?
> 
> Lava :hugs::hugs: Hugs and many hugs [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Luvy, I'm sorry that you are upset. TTc does take it out on all of us after some time. Sweety same advise goes to you. Keep as much positive as you can. Believe it will happen. If you have tried naturally for a while starting a tx really is the best option. I'm glad you are looking fwd to it. There are some women who conceive naturally after trying for so long even after failed tx cycles. But the longer that you TTC the more it takes out of your confidence. And you know how people say "Relax it will happen or give up it will happen" I don't know how that bsh...t is possible.
> How can you relax or give up so you can conceive after trying for so long. So how long can you wait? But really keeping it positive does give us a lot of inner strength and calmness. Hope whatever you decide would bring you the best outcome. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MA why do you keep having the BV, is it to do with your diabetes? Poor thing. Can the drs not prevent it from happening somehow. Dunno sthg that stregthens your flora down there or sthg? I think eating yogurt was good for that sort of thing but not entirely sure. You have very good instincts though. Good girl you caught the danger on time... BTW you soo need a vacation my friend, hope you could do both. The US house prices should lowering right now and for a little more while I thought. The crisis isn't over yet and it doesn't look like it will be soon either xxx
> 
> Nevernever good luck with the tests :hugs: Hope your Dh would come along to hold your hand through the process. When are you going to find out the results?
> 
> Macwooly great that you had a good appt and great news about the results. Don't be too worried or disheartened about DH's results either. I had great results and DH's were all ok too. We still didn't conceive naturally. Dunno why? Mb I could have. MB I should have relaxed and forget about it all "GRRRRR :growlmad:" like every other ignorant person I have met suggested. This is not a blame game and it's neither of your fault. The great thing about your results is you would most likely respond to any sort of tx really well. Hopefully you would get BFP very soon and not need any of all that. If not perhaps you can follow the medical protocol they offer. Assisted conception (if they do), IUI than IVF. We didn't do that cause assisted conception wasn't offered. And I dragged my feet about the tx thinking it will happen naturally. But it didn't, by the time I was ready to go I had no patience left for the IUI and dived straight into IVF. Thinking back now perhaps I should have given IUI a couple of goes at least. But all these choices are very personal. One thing I ca suggest is to find out a little about all your options before your consultation, than you would be more prepared to discuss it when you are there.
> 
> Hi Butterfly :tease: this is to tease a little smile from you :)
> 
> I think it might be a good idea for you to see specialist first and get your blood work done. Than ask BF if they suggest it. This way you would have an all around picture before you carry on trying.
> 
> Purplelou, I hate that when it happens. It happens often too :( Nowadays I just copy along as I write. Even if I lose my text I have most of it on memory
> 
> Chris how they treated your dad sounds really plain stupid. My experience with drs (mainly in Turkey) has been similar. They are too busy, reluctant or dismissive at times. Not all but definitely some. So whenever I have anything to do with drs I try to understand as much as I can what's going on. Otherwise if you give yourself to them without any questions you might have a disaster. So always ask a lot of questions and google too. I think both of your dreams are related. Pregnancy in dreams when you are not pregnant means you have a long term difficulty in life (Sthg that creates anxiety and upset) but giving birth means that you actually get rid of all the stress and hardship and you have good times ahead of you. So all in all i think it means that your hardship will be over soon. Hope it would be baby related :hugs:
> 
> HA sounds like you have some great eggs there :hugs::hugs: if your LH rises sharply thay can hold it back with a med so that shouldn't be a problem. Better wait as much as you can on stimms (don't even need to take the drugs if your eastrogen doesn't require) and get your eggs as ripe as possible. But they do seem quite well so come back from being cynical sweetie. :dust:
> 
> HA I wanted to write a bit longer for you but DH's hovering on my head again to go to bed. Loads of loads of :kiss: hugs and lucks bb. xxx Will catch up tomorrow more. xxxx
> 
> 
> Honestly I think it's the diabetes, or moreso being on the insulin which is safer for Amelia. I have a TON of greek yogurt and it's not helping. He said that BV is normal but when it reaches a bad level, your not having enough good bacteria. I can't eat enough yougurt and am on some refrigerated flora type stuff. I think it's just how much total insulin I'm getting. Being insulin resistant, I'm getting WAY too much insulin and what my body doesn't use stores as fat. My oral meds wouldn't do this, but they're not safe for Amelia and the one oral med that IS causes GI issues BAD!
> 
> HA, your follies are getting there!:happydance::hugs: Looking forward to hearing how big they actually get. LOVE you have so many of them. Woohoo!
> 
> FM, oh yay! The next step. I'm SO EXCITED! :happydance:Click to expand...

I did not know you were diabetic, i am too, im a type II i take Metformin right now, but i know if i ever have a sucessful pg i will be on insulin also. Hopefully your resistance will ease up soon and you can get a break from using so much insulin


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> OOOH nooo just lost my msg the third time. Seriously can't BNB members not sort out this problem. It's soo annoying and time consuming. Right this will have to be a bit watered down version of the msg I just lost cause I can't just sit here all day :(((( GRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> Akasha welcome to the thread, hope you enjoy the company :)
> 
> HA, The med I mentioned before is called Cetrotide. That's what out clinic use anyway. One of the girls was on it half her stimms. (5-6) days She was being pumped up with high doses of meds. I actually was without stim med for 2 days before my trigger. Just like a ripening avocado on a window sill. Better have the eggs as mature as possible. Also eastrogen levels are important to be high enough cause it prepares your lining for implantation and helps sustain the pregnancy. Don't worry that they are keeping you. Your dr would know the best time to trigger once everything is looking good. Loads of good luck bb. Hope you would have a strong sticky baby who would stay with you for 9 months xxx
> 
> FM, I know it was a very difficult decision bb. Congratulations for finally taking the first step which is the hardest. After that you will just follow instructions :hugs: It's a good idea to take your IUI history with you to the consultation. You can briefly write down which meds you used, what ammounts, how long and how many follies detected. Do mention your hyper stims last time. (Looks like you have a tendency) This would give them a good idea on how your body reacts to meds even though they might use totally different ones. Why do you have 2 different appts by the way. Is it 2 different clinics so you can compare what they offer. I think that would be a very smart thing to do. Good luck bb. Don't worry that your IUI's didn't work cause IVF cuts down on many steps of fertility that IUI doesn't cover. (swimmies moving and fertilising the egg, the embie traveling in fallopian tube, also more in control of lining) So you have a higher chance of a BFP. I'm rootig for you bb. Wishing you loads of sticky bb dust and good luck. Hope you would have much wanted BFP very very soon.
> 
> MA, poor thing you are dealing with so many health issues at the same time. Diabetes, BV, pregnancy, funneling, cerciage. Plus you are on bed rest which is kind of depressing on its own caues you are confined in one space a long time. Sweetie don't let any one stress you more than necessary. Avoid whoever does it for the time being. Right now you need only those who encourage and stimmulate you around. You need all your strength for Amelia and getting through 3,5 months for her. Everything else can wait. You can deal with it when you are in a better place once you have her lively in your arms. Where you get your strength doesn't matter. Praying, friends, family this thread or even closing in in yourself like a hermit. Whatever works best for both you and little Amelia really. :)) Your friend probably didn't even realise she was upsetting you so don't hear it. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I finally caught Dh's cold and I gargle with hot water and salt which seems to help. Yesterday I called the NHS hospital and required after my 12 week scan. The stupid admin people didn't process the application for me and didn't book the appt. I was there+ I called both GP and them before. All said we'll contact you. Of course they never did. If they won't book me an appt for the next 2 weeks I dunno what to do. Having a fit to these really sleepy sounding admin people doesn't help. :shrug: Mb beginning of next week I should just drop by and talk to them in person cause I really need the scan report. My IVF clinic will review my drugs and probably discharge me. Than it's more scary cause NHS has far less control over pregnancies. In fact right now there is a lot of bad press in UK about the fertility and maternity units of NHS. We have the highest statistics of mc and babies dying while in the womb or birth in Europe cause the funding is really tight and clinics just don't follow the pregnancy enough to save lives. They're trying to put a quota on ceaserians. So say if a woman is in a situation where she needs an urgent cesarian and the on call dr is a young specialist who needs an authorisation. Her and bbs life would be at risk while the dr is figuring out if the quota allows it.
> Also if you end up with a bad nurse you are in serious trouble. 2 weeks ago a woman lost her baby in my local hospital (Universtity hospital which is 5 mins away from me and we use it for everything else) She was in a lot of pain but the nurse insulted her for making too much fuss and being a bad mother cause she couldn't put up with the birth. She and husband begged to see the on call dr but nurse refused. The baby was tangled with the cord and was breached. I had heard of bad things about that hospital before so I deliberately chose one which is further from me. I can't go private after all the expense of IVF. I dunno if a doula would be worth it, what do they do and how expensive they are. Anyway maybe this talk is for graduates. Girls ignore it if it's not of interest.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Sticky bb dust for all of you. xxx

Wow, oh honey that is just so scary, and horrible, i cant believe that people would be like that, then again yes i can we have some real idiot doctors here, mostly i think because they are just too busy, they cant handle the load of work they have. Here in the states, they dont worry about cutting back, its the insurance companies and in the end us that take the hit, try and stay calm, and i am sure that i and all the other ladies on this board will pray for a happy and safe pg and delivery for you!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, sh*t. SH*T!!!!!!

I just got back from my follie check and guess what - I ovulated last night. 

No insemination now because it would be a waste of money - the sperm need to be there before ovulation. 

I'll have a consult with the dr before the next cycle and they'll probably change my protocol now, add some ganirelix to make sure I don't ovulate on my own again. 

F*ck it. I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## Butterfly67

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, sh*t. SH*T!!!!!!
> 
> I just got back from my follie check and guess what - I ovulated last night.
> 
> No insemination now because it would be a waste of money - the sperm need to be there before ovulation.
> 
> I'll have a consult with the dr before the next cycle and they'll probably change my protocol now, add some ganirelix to make sure I don't ovulate on my own again.
> 
> F*ck it. I'm going back to bed now.

AARGH HA, bugg*r, cr*p

:hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Macwooly

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, sh*t. SH*T!!!!!!
> 
> I just got back from my follie check and guess what - I ovulated last night.
> 
> No insemination now because it would be a waste of money - the sperm need to be there before ovulation.
> 
> I'll have a consult with the dr before the next cycle and they'll probably change my protocol now, add some ganirelix to make sure I don't ovulate on my own again.
> 
> F*ck it. I'm going back to bed now.

I'm sorry to hear the procedure couldn't go ahead :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, sh*t. SH*T!!!!!!
> 
> I just got back from my follie check and guess what - I ovulated last night.
> 
> No insemination now because it would be a waste of money - the sperm need to be there before ovulation.
> 
> I'll have a consult with the dr before the next cycle and they'll probably change my protocol now, add some ganirelix to make sure I don't ovulate on my own again.
> 
> F*ck it. I'm going back to bed now.

Ohhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooo, oh honey i am so sorry, oh man that just sucks!!!! Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i am having a tough time staying on the whatever wagon today, its just one of those days that i am really wanting a baby. Most of the time i can just squelch the urge and tell myself to just enjoy life and what i have, but today is one of those days that i am just struggling. I try to wrap my mind around the fact that it just wont happen, but there is that little tiny voice in there that goes "It can happen" ugh...... Someobody strap me down on the whatever wagon will you!!


----------



## Macwooly

OMM :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OOh Ha that does suck. But it is completely the clinics fuck up not yours.If you get some bedding with DH anyway is that too late? Can't believe how can they risk ovulation. They should have used the med to hold back your LH. HA I'm sorry hon :( :hugs::hugs: I hope they would take some responsibility with this cycle and offer it free next time.
xxx


----------



## skye2010

Onmymind will some hugs work u think? :hugs::hugs: You are so sweet, have so much good advise always. You really deserve to be a mum and you will. I hope it's soon. :kiss::kiss:

Lava loads of hugs for you as well. Keep your strength and faith till tomorrow.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Onmymind will some hugs work u think? :hugs::hugs: You are so sweet, have so much good advise always. You really deserve to be a mum and you will. I hope it's soon. :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Lava loads of hugs for you as well. Keep your strength and faith till tomorrow.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwww thanks the hugs worked wonderfuly!!!! I sure hope i could be a mum some day, but i need to just relax and have fun!! I will NOT fall off the whatever wagon lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...massive hugs hun, I know how much it has taken you to get back to this point and it's a real pisser to say the least. I'm crap with words but wanted to send you some massive :hugs:

Lava....have everything totally crossed for you tomorrow...only good things ok? :hugs:

Skye....can't believe 10 weeks already :happydance: Not sure when I will get the results, the paperwork says they may divulge some info there but they will email the results to my GP straight away. I had a sneaky look at my app and I'll be close to ovulation when they scan so hopefully I will get some answers about which side will be O'ing from as I always get the ache/sensation on the right :shrug:

Butterfly...hugs to you and hope you are feeling better?

OMM..I have got you strapped up next to me because I will damn well not fall off this wagon this month..do ya hear me everyone :haha:

Everyone else...:hugs: and love :flower:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> OMM..I have got you strapped up next to me because I will damn well not fall off this wagon this month..do ya hear me everyone :haha:
> 
> XxX

:rofl::rofl::rofl::friends: This just cracked me up, yea for having me strapped up next to you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

onmymind17 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> OMM..I have got you strapped up next to me because I will damn well not fall off this wagon this month..do ya hear me everyone :haha:
> 
> XxX
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::friends: This just cracked me up, yea for having me strapped up next to you!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yeah...I am back on form...no kore doom and gloom from Andrea :haha: you WILL stay on that wagon with me, whether you like it or not :rofl:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## FutureMommie

Never- you are so funny, you made me LOL literally

MA- You are right the devil is busy! Don't fall into the trap, that's just what he wants you do do. I think it's perfectally ok that you let your friend have it, or should we even call her a friend? I agree with McWooly, and God works in so many ways, I truly feel like he sent me to this board and to you ladies for the emotional support that I don't always get other places. Lets face it even though some of us have really great friends unless they have walked a mile in our ttc/infertility shoes they can't relate and although I love my 2 bff's dearly they don't want to listen to me whine and cry all the time, it makes them uncomfy and not quite sure what to say so why put them thru it? The board equiped you with the info you needed to demand the answers to put your mine at ease. I'm sure you prayed about it right? and he answered your prayers and all is well. You keep doing what you are doing, and stay away from negative people who are not rooting for you, you don't need that right now, Amelia is depending on you to be healthy and calm so she arrives healthy and happy. ENJOY your pregnancy, it will be over before you know it and that little girl will be here.

Skye- You do just like MA did be your own advocate even if it means being pushy!!! You have a baby in there and if you need to call them every day several times a day then you do that to get the appointment that you need. Also I will say it's great to be informed but try to remain in a positive place, being pg is alread an anxious time expecially if you have had difficulty in the past, which is another reason why you should be pushy. 

Butterfly- I had all my test done first as well and it took my dh a while to go for the SA, it's just a man thing but at least you have made some progress.

HA- That totally sucks and i know you are pissed. I took ganirelix with my last 2 IUI's. sending hugs your way! This is annoying but don't give up, this doesn't mean anything except the Dr. screwed up!

OMM- We all fall off the whatever wagon, I"m on there with you and never and hope I can stay on there but something tells me in the 2ww I will need you guys to tie me down too. Listen to that little voice, there is always a chance!!!!!!

Hey to Lava, Missyt, Dwrg, and purplelou

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Just love you all so much! :flower: :hug:

HA, I'm SO sad about this. So sorry. How flippin frustrating! The good news out of it is that the drugs worked, maybe a bit too much! So stinks that you go through all the hormones only to sit it out and it wasn't because you hyperstimmed. Ugh! Please know I'm very sorry for what happened. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

No no no...don't listen to the voice that tells you you always have a chance..gets you far too excited :haha:

Just sit on the wagon and let it ride. No TWW on here :rofl:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## tigerlily1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, sh*t. SH*T!!!!!!
> 
> I just got back from my follie check and guess what - I ovulated last night.
> 
> No insemination now because it would be a waste of money - the sperm need to be there before ovulation.
> 
> I'll have a consult with the dr before the next cycle and they'll probably change my protocol now, add some ganirelix to make sure I don't ovulate on my own again.
> 
> F*ck it. I'm going back to bed now.

Oh, bo***cks!! So sorry for you :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Never- you are so funny, you made me LOL literally
> 
> MA- You are right the devil is busy! Don't fall into the trap, that's just what he wants you do do. I think it's perfectally ok that you let your friend have it, or should we even call her a friend? I agree with McWooly, and God works in so many ways, I truly feel like he sent me to this board and to you ladies for the emotional support that I don't always get other places. Lets face it even though some of us have really great friends unless they have walked a mile in our ttc/infertility shoes they can't relate and although I love my 2 bff's dearly they don't want to listen to me whine and cry all the time, it makes them uncomfy and not quite sure what to say so why put them thru it? The board equiped you with the info you needed to demand the answers to put your mine at ease. I'm sure you prayed about it right? and he answered your prayers and all is well. You keep doing what you are doing, and stay away from negative people who are not rooting for you, you don't need that right now, Amelia is depending on you to be healthy and calm so she arrives healthy and happy. ENJOY your pregnancy, it will be over before you know it and that little girl will be here.
> 
> Skye- You do just like MA did be your own advocate even if it means being pushy!!! You have a baby in there and if you need to call them every day several times a day then you do that to get the appointment that you need. Also I will say it's great to be informed but try to remain in a positive place, being pg is alread an anxious time expecially if you have had difficulty in the past, which is another reason why you should be pushy.
> 
> Butterfly- I had all my test done first as well and it took my dh a while to go for the SA, it's just a man thing but at least you have made some progress.
> 
> HA- That totally sucks and i know you are pissed. I took ganirelix with my last 2 IUI's. sending hugs your way! This is annoying but don't give up, this doesn't mean anything except the Dr. screwed up!
> 
> OMM- We all fall off the whatever wagon, I"m on there with you and never and hope I can stay on there but something tells me in the 2ww I will need you guys to tie me down too. Listen to that little voice, there is always a chance!!!!!!
> 
> Hey to Lava, Missyt, Dwrg, and purplelou
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

LOL, no worries we will strap you down with us!!! Awww your right, there is always a chance, you just never know right!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> OMM..I have got you strapped up next to me because I will damn well not fall off this wagon this month..do ya hear me everyone :haha:
> 
> XxX
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::friends: This just cracked me up, yea for having me strapped up next to you!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah...I am back on form...no kore doom and gloom from Andrea :haha: you WILL stay on that wagon with me, whether you like it or not :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: ok, ok, i will stay on the wagon, and i will like it lol, your right no more doom and gloom!!!!! I had enough of this frustration, i am on the wagon, and having fun, now someone pass me a drink :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

:hug:


Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone. Just love you all so much! :flower: :hug:
> 
> HA, I'm SO sad about this. So sorry. How flippin frustrating! The good news out of it is that the drugs worked, maybe a bit too much! So stinks that you go through all the hormones only to sit it out and it wasn't because you hyperstimmed. Ugh! Please know I'm very sorry for what happened. :hugs:

Awwww we love you too honey!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> No no no...don't listen to the voice that tells you you always have a chance..gets you far too excited :haha:
> 
> Just sit on the wagon and let it ride. No TWW on here :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XxX

LOL, your just cracking me up, thanks, i needed this!!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

skye2010 said:


> AFM I finally caught Dh's cold and I gargle with hot water and salt which seems to help. Yesterday I called the NHS hospital and required after my 12 week scan. The stupid admin people didn't process the application for me and didn't book the appt. I was there+ I called both GP and them before. All said we'll contact you. Of course they never did. If they won't book me an appt for the next 2 weeks I dunno what to do. Having a fit to these really sleepy sounding admin people doesn't help. :shrug: Mb beginning of next week I should just drop by and talk to them in person cause I really need the scan report. My IVF clinic will review my drugs and probably discharge me. Than it's more scary cause NHS has far less control over pregnancies. In fact right now there is a lot of bad press in UK about the fertility and maternity units of NHS. We have the highest statistics of mc and babies dying while in the womb or birth in Europe cause the funding is really tight and clinics just don't follow the pregnancy enough to save lives. They're trying to put a quota on ceaserians. So say if a woman is in a situation where she needs an urgent cesarian and the on call dr is a young specialist who needs an authorisation. Her and bbs life would be at risk while the dr is figuring out if the quota allows it.
> Also if you end up with a bad nurse you are in serious trouble. 2 weeks ago a woman lost her baby in my local hospital (Universtity hospital which is 5 mins away from me and we use it for everything else) She was in a lot of pain but the nurse insulted her for making too much fuss and being a bad mother cause she couldn't put up with the birth. She and husband begged to see the on call dr but nurse refused. The baby was tangled with the cord and was breached. I had heard of bad things about that hospital before so I deliberately chose one which is further from me. I can't go private after all the expense of IVF. I dunno if a doula would be worth it, what do they do and how expensive they are. Anyway maybe this talk is for graduates. Girls ignore it if it's not of interest.

Oh my goodness, that's terrible! Unfortunately, it's also not uncommon. You really have to be lucky where you are sent. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I should be ovulating tomorrow and then I am hopping on the whatever wagon as I refuse to countdown the 2WW and I refuse to symptom spot :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

oh dear - it seems that we may need to install some kind of cage on the "whatever wagon" to keep us all from jumping off lol! 

HA - I don't know what to say (and it would probably be censored anyway!) 
so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and big loves and :hugs: to everyone else too xxxx :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> AFM DH & I saw my GP today and didn't get fob off :) She is not too concerned with me as apparently my FSH, oestrogen and progesterone in 2009 was excellent and even allowing for me being 2 years older she says the reduction due to age would still have me in the normal to good fertility range :happydance: Apparently if there had been a major change with my health it could be a worry and change hormone levels. But she looked at my chart for last cycle and she is happy my hormones appear to be ok and are doing all they need to do.
> 
> So first step is to repeat DH's SA so we have the forms to sort that. Apparently the hospital we use have had to change their process/procedure as some of the results were inaccurate as they weren't handling the samples correctly so DH's SA results are not to be trusted :growlmad: So we have to phone the lab and book an appointment to drop the SA off and a lab tech will check the sample is adequate quantity and they they run the test within 30 minutes.
> 
> Once we have SA's results we have to book an appointment each to discuss it all and then they will decide the next step from there which will probably include re-running my blood work :thumbup:
> 
> But she is the type of doctor that will only discuss one step at a time and has told us to just keep doing what we're doing whilst the testing is being done. But I am so pleased she didn't just send me away and say carry on for 3 more months :)
> 
> The SA won't be going in till next week for analysis as he has to abstain from releasing the for a minimum of 2 days before providing the sample but no more than 7 days so once I am no longer fertile we'll sort the sample then.
> 
> Part of me hopes all is ok with me but then a part of me would feel so bad if the only issue is DH's SA as I know he will feel responsible. But I keep telling him loads of couples have tests and all their results are ok/good and they still can't have a baby. How I wish this TTC lark was less stressful and emotional.
> 
> But thank you all for your support and best wishes :thumbup:

Oh, that's great that the GP was so helpful, makes such a difference when you have confidence in your Dr. I'll keep everything crossed that hubby's tests are fab and you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> Well I should be ovulating tomorrow and then I am hopping on the whatever wagon as I refuse to countdown the 2WW and I refuse to symptom spot :thumbup:

I'm due to ovulate tomorrow, so I'll hop on with you... and do my best to hang-on! :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

tigerlily1975 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well I should be ovulating tomorrow and then I am hopping on the whatever wagon as I refuse to countdown the 2WW and I refuse to symptom spot :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due to ovulate tomorrow, so I'll hop on with you... and do my best to hang-on! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think Never will strap us in if we try to hop off :laugh2: Hope you get your BFP this cycle :dust:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thank you, :hugs::kiss::flower: You have no idea how much of a divine appointment your words are. I've had a rough couple of days with a friend who also has a cerclage that over the last several months has been so self absorbed she forgets she's been talking to someone who has had an emergent cerclage and has been bragging about her cervical length and how great life is the whole time and who NOW has turned on ME since finding out the other day that her babies are to the stitch. :wacko::cry: I won't go into it any further, but it's gotten hurtful and I finally broke down in a NOT so Godly way and expressed my "emotions". :dohh: God always tells us NOT to work off emotion. I'm telling you, I've felt like I need a major attitude adjustment and should have let her wallow in her self absorbed ways and ignored her. Instead I feel terrible guilt for letting it ALL hang out after she told me I was relying LESS on God and Dr.'s and MORE on the women here on the IC thread.
> 
> HAD God NOT given me wisdom to be my own advocate or led me to that thread, I believe Amelia would have died before the cerclage was put in at 19weeks. :cry: I actually have THE WORST place for medical care unless I'm on top of it. Now I feel like I'm not trusting in God enough and allowing satan to lie with the things this girl has said...not to mention by spewing anger which makes ME look worse than her. :dohh: Ugh! This girl has 5 kids. I have a son DEAD because of the medical care I received here.:cry:
> 
> I'm just outa sorts and while I want to be kind to everyone, not sound like I'm self absorbed myself and/or mean, much of the time I'm a screw up!:cry:

Please don't say that, you're going through a very emotional time and you need to vent, scream, cry or whatever helps you get through it. We're all here and you go right ahead and cry on our shoulders. In the meantime :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Butterfly67 said:


> Just a quickie also to say it is good to hear everyone's news. Tend not to be so communicative when feeling a bit low so just to say hi and am reading all your posts :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Girls sone first gimme a slap cause I think I was probably having one of those panick moments. Not really liked my own post myself. Having to TTc for so long and after one failed one difficult tx made me paranoid. But really I decided to let go. Cause I did get a huge positive in the end didn't I. It can and it does and it will happen to all of us :)) So just gimme a hand to hop on and strap me if I ever attempt to jump off. :))) Honestly you girls are the best :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
BTW I prayed for each and everyone of you today which made me feel better and more positive straight away so I hope you all got the vibes I sent you all xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

First off, I can't slap a woman in your condition Skye :haha: but I will give you a helping hand on to this wagon :hugs:

MA...don't ever doubt yourself, you have the most inspirational of stories and you are only human. Let it go babe :flower:

Right you lot...stop peeing about and get on this wagon. No symptom spotting, no DPO and no doom and gloom. I will get you with my cattle prod or I'll :grr: you on your butt... or you will have to do a dare...take your pick :rofl:

Be careful about strap on's though :blush:

Mwah

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Well I should be ovulating tomorrow and then I am hopping on the whatever wagon as I refuse to countdown the 2WW and I refuse to symptom spot :thumbup:

:happydance: Whoo hoo hop on honey, i think i am on the wagon solid again, we will strap ourselves in and have some fun!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> oh dear - it seems that we may need to install some kind of cage on the "whatever wagon" to keep us all from jumping off lol!
> 
> HA - I don't know what to say (and it would probably be censored anyway!)
> so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> and big loves and :hugs: to everyone else too xxxx :flower:

Nah, all we need is each other and hugs, and we can all stay on the whatever wagon lol. OK and maybe a few racing car seat belts lol :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well I should be ovulating tomorrow and then I am hopping on the whatever wagon as I refuse to countdown the 2WW and I refuse to symptom spot :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due to ovulate tomorrow, so I'll hop on with you... and do my best to hang-on! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Dont worry we will hang on tight to each other!!! Never is driving the wagon right now, so we can have a few drinks and some fun!!


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Girls sone first gimme a slap cause I think I was probably having one of those panick moments. Not really liked my own post myself. Having to TTc for so long and after one failed one difficult tx made me paranoid. But really I decided to let go. Cause I did get a huge positive in the end didn't I. It can and it does and it will happen to all of us :)) So just gimme a hand to hop on and strap me if I ever attempt to jump off. :))) Honestly you girls are the best :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> BTW I prayed for each and everyone of you today which made me feel better and more positive straight away so I hope you all got the vibes I sent you all xxx

Awwww i knew i felt better today, i felt your vibes, thanks so much, and yep we will hang on to you tight, after all the whatever wagon goes for TTC and for pg. Your so sweet, and you so deserve this, and you give me and i am sure all the other girls so much hope!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> First off, I can't slap a woman in your condition Skye :haha: but I will give you a helping hand on to this wagon :hugs:
> 
> MA...don't ever doubt yourself, you have the most inspirational of stories and you are only human. Let it go babe :flower:
> 
> Right you lot...stop peeing about and get on this wagon. No symptom spotting, no DPO and no doom and gloom. I will get you with my cattle prod or I'll :grr: you on your butt... or you will have to do a dare...take your pick :rofl:
> 
> Be careful about strap on's though :blush:
> 
> Mwah
> 
> XxX

OMG, i am rolling over here :rofl: alright ladies, we dont want never comming afer us lol, everybody get ON THE WAGON!!!!! its time to have some fun and relax :happydance:.

You know i could not ask for a better bunch of ladies, you guys are so supportive and wonderful, i just love all of you!!!! God has truly blessed me when i found this site thats for sure!! :hug::friends:
XxX[/QUOTE]


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank you sweet- Dwrgi :hugs::hugs:
Your post made me feel so much better! You are so loving, sweet & thoughtful. I'm glad that we have each other to go through the happy and the tough times. I said yesterday, that I would stop everything- including temping but have changed my mind. I feel like, I will be able to give the RE a better understanding of my cycles and I really don't mind doing it. At least it confirms that I'm ovulating.

Never- Vegas sounds so fun! I love going there!! I'm glad that you were able to get an appointment.:hugs:

Macwooly- So glad to hear that the doc appt. went well!! Your doc sounds great...discussing one step at a time!:thumbup:

Butterfly- Sorry you are feeling so low- I was too...but I'm feeling better now! Hope you are too!:hug:

HappyAuntie- you are sooo sweet! Thank you for explaining how to link the journal- your instructions were perfect! Well, I will just say it...I can't believe your cycle got fucked up!:hugs::hugs: (I'm pretty good at dropping the f-bomb):blush::blush:


Lava-:hugs:
OMM-:hugs:
MommysAngel-:hugs:


Skye- you always know just what to say! You are so kind & thoughtful.:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs: Thank you! Yes, you are right. I will seek help....that is the best decision. Dh and I can't continue to go on like this- when we know he has :spermy: issues...and who knows maybe I have some issues also that have never been addressed. 
That is horrible about the hospital that is close to you. I'm so sorry for the family that had to lose their baby on the account of the nurse's bad judgement. I am also sorry they didn't receive your paperwork for the scan. Can your clinic that did the IVF give you the scan that you need? Or can you go to the hospital that is further away? I hope you can get it all sorted quickly. 

Hi- Missy,Tigerlilly,Lynn,Padbrat,Purplelou,Twinkle,Indigo,Sadie- Anyone who I may have missed!

As for me- dh was really mean to me last night, he turned into grumpy pants like a light switch. I got really hurt. :ignore:I just ignored him the rest of the night because thats the only thing that works when he acts like an ass hat.:grr::grr: I don't understand it, he has been so loving and caring..then boom out of nowhere, he does this. Nothing else going on with me.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Luv, sorry about dh. Maybe he took some hormones. :haha: Doug was moody sometimes too. I think this process takes a toll on them sometimes too. Though it doesn't give them a right to be buttheads! :hugs: Hopefully things got worked out and he'll be back to the compassionate side that sympathizes with his wife and doesn't shoot hurtful comments at her.

As for this wagon. I didn't have it for my experience but it sounds like it could be a fun wagon if it had alcohol and friends! I can imagine one big hayride or maybe more like a wagon full of girls riding along the beach side while drinking Margaritas. Or mock drinks at least. :haha:

Right now I'm excited about an Atkins Bar that has coconut in them. It's low in carbs and has almost no sugar in it. It doesn't even taste like Sawdust. I was eating it for my snack with milk and all I could think of was that it tasted like a day in Hawaii! :rofl: I LOVE my chocolate! Having such high sugars though, I couldn't have them. Found these babies for 5 bucks and splurged. I'm glad I did all the taste without the high sugars! :winkwink:

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## sadie

Hi- Missy,Tigerlilly,Lynn,Padbrat,Purplelou,Twinkle,Indigo,Sadie- Anyone who I may have missed!

Hi and good luck with everything!! fxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Mommy's Angel said:


> Luv, sorry about dh. Maybe he took some hormones. :haha: Doug was moody sometimes too. I think this process takes a toll on them sometimes too. Though it doesn't give them a right to be buttheads! :hugs: Hopefully things got worked out and he'll be back to the compassionate side that sympathizes with his wife and doesn't shoot hurtful comments at her.
> 
> As for this wagon. I didn't have it for my experience but it sounds like it could be a fun wagon if it had alcohol and friends! I can imagine one big hayride or maybe more like a wagon full of girls riding along the beach side while drinking Margaritas. Or mock drinks at least. :haha:
> 
> Right now I'm excited about an Atkins Bar that has coconut in them. It's low in carbs and has almost no sugar in it. It doesn't even taste like Sawdust. I was eating it for my snack with milk and all I could think of was that it tasted like a day in Hawaii! :rofl: I LOVE my chocolate! Having such high sugars though, I couldn't have them. Found these babies for 5 bucks and splurged. I'm glad I did all the taste without the high sugars! :winkwink:
> 
> Love to you all! :hug:

Thank you! MommysAngel!!! I needed that. Yes, I hope he gets his act together before he gets home from work.

I really like your idea of a wagon/hayride....when we all have our lo's we can leave them at home with our dh's(when it's the right time) and all meet somewhere for that ride...bring on the :wine::wine::wine::wine: and the :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

luvmydoggies said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Luv, sorry about dh. Maybe he took some hormones. :haha: Doug was moody sometimes too. I think this process takes a toll on them sometimes too. Though it doesn't give them a right to be buttheads! :hugs: Hopefully things got worked out and he'll be back to the compassionate side that sympathizes with his wife and doesn't shoot hurtful comments at her.
> 
> As for this wagon. I didn't have it for my experience but it sounds like it could be a fun wagon if it had alcohol and friends! I can imagine one big hayride or maybe more like a wagon full of girls riding along the beach side while drinking Margaritas. Or mock drinks at least. :haha:
> 
> Right now I'm excited about an Atkins Bar that has coconut in them. It's low in carbs and has almost no sugar in it. It doesn't even taste like Sawdust. I was eating it for my snack with milk and all I could think of was that it tasted like a day in Hawaii! :rofl: I LOVE my chocolate! Having such high sugars though, I couldn't have them. Found these babies for 5 bucks and splurged. I'm glad I did all the taste without the high sugars! :winkwink:
> 
> Love to you all! :hug:
> 
> Thank you! MommysAngel!!! I needed that. Yes, I hope he gets his act together before he gets home from work.
> 
> I really like your idea of a wagon/hayride....when we all have our lo's we can leave them at home with our dh's(when it's the right time) and all meet somewhere for that ride...bring on the :wine::wine::wine::wine: and the :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:!!!!!!Click to expand...

I keep saying when everyone graduates we need to meet with our kids at Disneyworld.:haha::thumbup: of course with more and more newbies coming on, it will be hard to coordinate, but I'm hoping for a TON of graduates for the date.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Mommy's Angel said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Luv, sorry about dh. Maybe he took some hormones. :haha: Doug was moody sometimes too. I think this process takes a toll on them sometimes too. Though it doesn't give them a right to be buttheads! :hugs: Hopefully things got worked out and he'll be back to the compassionate side that sympathizes with his wife and doesn't shoot hurtful comments at her.
> 
> As for this wagon. I didn't have it for my experience but it sounds like it could be a fun wagon if it had alcohol and friends! I can imagine one big hayride or maybe more like a wagon full of girls riding along the beach side while drinking Margaritas. Or mock drinks at least. :haha:
> 
> Right now I'm excited about an Atkins Bar that has coconut in them. It's low in carbs and has almost no sugar in it. It doesn't even taste like Sawdust. I was eating it for my snack with milk and all I could think of was that it tasted like a day in Hawaii! :rofl: I LOVE my chocolate! Having such high sugars though, I couldn't have them. Found these babies for 5 bucks and splurged. I'm glad I did all the taste without the high sugars! :winkwink:
> 
> Love to you all! :hug:
> 
> Thank you! MommysAngel!!! I needed that. Yes, I hope he gets his act together before he gets home from work.
> 
> I really like your idea of a wagon/hayride....when we all have our lo's we can leave them at home with our dh's(when it's the right time) and all meet somewhere for that ride...bring on the :wine::wine::wine::wine: and the :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I keep saying when everyone graduates we need to meet with our kids at Disneyworld.:haha::thumbup: of course with more and more newbies coming on, it will be hard to coordinate, but I'm hoping for a TON of graduates for the date.:winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

That would be so fun!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Yeah Disney is a good plan :))) :thumbup: Would be so much fun :)))

I want to wish Good luck to Lava for today. I hope we would have some good news this afternoon from you Lava. :hugs: I'll be stalking the thread today xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Lava good luck today. Thinking of you and praying only good news for you, your DH and beanie(s) :hugs:

To all the other ladies lots of :hugs: and love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm holding on to good news and miraculous findings! :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

sending good, happy and positive thoughts Lava's way!!


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Yeah Disney is a good plan :))) :thumbup: Would be so much fun :)))
> 
> I want to wish Good luck to Lava for today. I hope we would have some good news this afternoon from you Lava. :hugs: I'll be stalking the thread today xxxx

Me too-thinking of you Lava! Good luck-we are here and waiting to support whatever the weather!!!

Lots and lots of love, hun,
A
xxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Happy

Didn't have a chance to write last night but what an absolute nightamre! You poor thing-I wonder if you've surfaced from your bed yet??? I'd still be there! I felt TERRIBLE when they cancelled our IUI because of OH's FOUR sperm (where are the other ten million???), and I'd taken the drugs and have the trigger shot and evrything!! It is horrible because you mentally prepare for it and you've gone through the physical crap. It is just the pits!

But, it is only a set-back and it doesn't mean that that's that (is that grammatically correct???)! It just means it wasn't meant to be THIS cycle,a dn next cycle is another story, so hang on in there, hun-you WILL get there!!

A joke I read in a brilliant book I bought about dealing with infertility and preparing for IVF-

"You know when you're infertile when somebody asks you what day it is, and you answer-"Day 15"!!!!!!!" Ha ha-:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::headspin::headspin:

Lots of hugs to you!
x
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry for my typos-rushed that post off..... Ooops.

Good day to you all, and where are we off to today then, my fellow Whatevers??? Bora Bora for a couple of hours on the beach??? Vegas for a spin on the roulette wheels, or just cruising???!!!!! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the marvellous people on here!
xx


----------



## vittori

Hello everybody :flower: 
I posted here several time last year..but then life got in the way and I stopped posting :blush:, but I always remember how great & supportive all of you here are, so here I am back again! 

Perhaps I'll introduce myself again :D I'll be 37 in August, DH is 37. We've been trying since January 2009. I had hydrotubation in August last year, and the result was clear. At the same time DH was diagnosed with 3rd grade varicocele, and the doctor recommended surgery.

We were in doubt for a long time, especially because the doc said taking meds or having the surgery would have the same outcome, about 60% success rate. We decided to take meds first. He was supposed to take them for 5 months, but he stopped after about 1.5 months...because the meds were expensive and also, I think, because we both felt hopeless.

Just 2 days ago, however, he finally decided to take the meds again, for a full 5 months, while saving up for surgery. After 5 months, if we still arent conceiving, he said he'd undergo the surgery. I am so relieved to hear this :) because finally he is taking charge and making decisions, all this time I've felt so alone in our TTC journey. (I'm the type who researches a ton of things in the net, and he just doesnt even read up what varicocele means!)

Anyway am looking forward to share and read your stories. I've read the last few pages...feel how much your words resonate with what I feel.. and am so glad to be in this board! 

Wishing that this year will be the year we all conceive :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Vittori :flower:

welcome back!! may your stay here be short
loads of :dust: for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Vittori and welcome back :wave:

Best of luck to you and hope the meds work out for your DH.


----------



## Neversaynever

Welcome back vittori..good that you OH is prepared to do his bit for the team :flower:

Lava...have everything crossed for your scan my lovely :hugs:

HA...hope you got some sleep and today is a fresh new day :hugs:

Everyone else...:hugs: and :dust:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Welcome back vittori :hi: Hope you get your BFP before surgery is required for your DH :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Luv, sorry about dh. Maybe he took some hormones. :haha: Doug was moody sometimes too. I think this process takes a toll on them sometimes too. Though it doesn't give them a right to be buttheads! :hugs: Hopefully things got worked out and he'll be back to the compassionate side that sympathizes with his wife and doesn't shoot hurtful comments at her.
> 
> As for this wagon. I didn't have it for my experience but it sounds like it could be a fun wagon if it had alcohol and friends! I can imagine one big hayride or maybe more like a wagon full of girls riding along the beach side while drinking Margaritas. Or mock drinks at least. :haha:
> 
> Right now I'm excited about an Atkins Bar that has coconut in them. It's low in carbs and has almost no sugar in it. It doesn't even taste like Sawdust. I was eating it for my snack with milk and all I could think of was that it tasted like a day in Hawaii! :rofl: I LOVE my chocolate! Having such high sugars though, I couldn't have them. Found these babies for 5 bucks and splurged. I'm glad I did all the taste without the high sugars! :winkwink:
> 
> Love to you all! :hug:
> 
> Thank you! MommysAngel!!! I needed that. Yes, I hope he gets his act together before he gets home from work.
> 
> I really like your idea of a wagon/hayride....when we all have our lo's we can leave them at home with our dh's(when it's the right time) and all meet somewhere for that ride...bring on the :wine::wine::wine::wine: and the :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I keep saying when everyone graduates we need to meet with our kids at Disneyworld.:haha::thumbup: of course with more and more newbies coming on, it will be hard to coordinate, but I'm hoping for a TON of graduates for the date.:winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

Great idea, i LOVE Disney World!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Sorry for my typos-rushed that post off..... Ooops.
> 
> Good day to you all, and where are we off to today then, my fellow Whatevers??? Bora Bora for a couple of hours on the beach??? Vegas for a spin on the roulette wheels, or just cruising???!!!!!
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the marvellous people on here!
> xx

I think the whatevers wagon needs to go to the beach!!! I am so sick of this cold cloudy crappy weather we have here in Chicago!! But no drinking for me, i have a headache today, must have been too much :wine: on the whatevers wagon yesterday lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Welcome back Vittori, yea for your DH taking charge, i sure hope your stay here is short and sweet!!

Lava big :hugs: and well wishes for a great day today, i cant wait to hear your update as to how the beans are doing!!

Everybody else :hug: i hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks for the encouragement yesterday, ladies. I am still feeling pretty flabbergasted/dumbfounded/angry/frustrated/you name it. 

My nurse encouraged us to go ahead and BD last night, but I was so angry/upset that I wasn't even remotely in the mood, and I didn't really see the point anyway since I could see for myself on the ultrasound yesterday morning that the eggs were already gone, that ship had sailed. My right ovary had four good follies at 17, 17, 16 and 12 on Tuesday and absolutely nothing yesterday - all released. They even scanned me twice because my nurse didn't believe it when the sonographer said there was nothing there. They checked my progesterone and LH yesterday and confirmed ovulation had already taken place. 

I suspect the reason they don't just automatically put all IUI patients on ganirelix to suppress natural ovulation is the cost of the drug. But I am angry that I wasn't monitored more closely to see that I was close to ovulating. All it would have taken is a blood test to check my LH level every time they check my E2 level, and I don't understand why that's not standard.

My dr is on vacation this week and another dr at the clinic had been calling the shots on this cycle, but there's no way of knowing if my own dr would have done things any differently. My nurse is going to discuss things with my dr when he gets back next week to make sure I don't get lost in his pile of work when he returns - obviously a f*cked-up cycle is something that needs careful review. She also said after looking back over my records, she wonders if I ovulated naturally on my first two IUI cycles, messing up the timing of the insemination, and that's why we haven't had success yet, that maybe this f*ck-up is a blessing in disguise. On one hand I have to agree with her there - that thought had already occurred to me before she brought it up. On the other hand, why the hell didn't they check my LH in every damn cycle to see if I was close to ovulating naturally??!! Why isn't that routine??!!

One of the things that makes me angry is that I'll be out of town next month right around ovulation, so we have to skip treatment next month. That puts me into August before we can try again, and August means my bday, and my bday means I'm 38 not 37, and somehow already being pregnant at 38 seems more manageable to me than still trying at 38. I know that's all in my head, but it's there. And it definitely feels like I need to let go of any wish of having more than one... at this rate, if I get pregnant in August, I'll be 40 before I'm able to try for #2... I think I need to just let go of that, shoot for one child and be content with an only child. And that makes me angry at the whole journey because dammit, we started ttc at 35 and got pregnant right away - if that first baby had survived, I could be pregnant with #2 RIGHT NOW. 

This has just taken the wind out of my sails. I took three months off from treatment to get my head in the right place and find the strength to keep trying, and in return I was met with a colossal error by my medical team. The only good news is that I shudder to think how I might have reacted if this had happened before my break - I might have just thrown in the ttc towel altogether. Instead I'll just take the next 6 weeks to regroup, be angry, yell scream and shout, and try again in August, when I am three years older than I was when I started all this ttc bs.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh HA I can see that you would be really angry, what a c*ck up. But yes, maybe take the positives that this might bring and work on those. Also don't count yourself out of more than 1, although it might be difficult there are others getting BFPs at 44+ so keep that thought in mind. In the mean time enjoy the time off, take it easy and come back with more knowledge for the next cycle. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks for the encouragement yesterday, ladies. I am still feeling pretty flabbergasted/dumbfounded/angry/frustrated/you name it.
> 
> My nurse encouraged us to go ahead and BD last night, but I was so angry/upset that I wasn't even remotely in the mood, and I didn't really see the point anyway since I could see for myself on the ultrasound yesterday morning that the eggs were already gone, that ship had sailed. My right ovary had four good follies at 17, 17, 16 and 12 on Tuesday and absolutely nothing yesterday - all released. They even scanned me twice because my nurse didn't believe it when the sonographer said there was nothing there. They checked my progesterone and LH yesterday and confirmed ovulation had already taken place.
> 
> I suspect the reason they don't just automatically put all IUI patients on ganirelix to suppress natural ovulation is the cost of the drug. But I am angry that I wasn't monitored more closely to see that I was close to ovulating. All it would have taken is a blood test to check my LH level every time they check my E2 level, and I don't understand why that's not standard.
> 
> My dr is on vacation this week and another dr at the clinic had been calling the shots on this cycle, but there's no way of knowing if my own dr would have done things any differently. My nurse is going to discuss things with my dr when he gets back next week to make sure I don't get lost in his pile of work when he returns - obviously a f*cked-up cycle is something that needs careful review. She also said after looking back over my records, she wonders if I ovulated naturally on my first two IUI cycles, messing up the timing of the insemination, and that's why we haven't had success yet, that maybe this f*ck-up is a blessing in disguise. On one hand I have to agree with her there - that thought had already occurred to me before she brought it up. On the other hand, why the hell didn't they check my LH in every damn cycle to see if I was close to ovulating naturally??!! Why isn't that routine??!!
> 
> One of the things that makes me angry is that I'll be out of town next month right around ovulation, so we have to skip treatment next month. That puts me into August before we can try again, and August means my bday, and my bday means I'm 38 not 37, and somehow already being pregnant at 38 seems more manageable to me than still trying at 38. I know that's all in my head, but it's there. And it definitely feels like I need to let go of any wish of having more than one... at this rate, if I get pregnant in August, I'll be 40 before I'm able to try for #2... I think I need to just let go of that, shoot for one child and be content with an only child. And that makes me angry at the whole journey because dammit, we started ttc at 35 and got pregnant right away - if that first baby had survived, I could be pregnant with #2 RIGHT NOW.
> 
> This has just taken the wind out of my sails. I took three months off from treatment to get my head in the right place and find the strength to keep trying, and in return I was met with a colossal error by my medical team. The only good news is that I shudder to think how I might have reacted if this had happened before my break - I might have just thrown in the ttc towel altogether. Instead I'll just take the next 6 weeks to regroup, be angry, yell scream and shout, and try again in August, when I am three years older than I was when I started all this ttc bs.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry I really don't know what to say :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...I also have no words apart from I'm sorry you've had to go through this shit. It's more than unfair :hugs:

Sending you strength and positivity to get you back in the place to get your forever baby :flower:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks for the encouragement yesterday, ladies. I am still feeling pretty flabbergasted/dumbfounded/angry/frustrated/you name it.
> 
> My nurse encouraged us to go ahead and BD last night, but I was so angry/upset that I wasn't even remotely in the mood, and I didn't really see the point anyway since I could see for myself on the ultrasound yesterday morning that the eggs were already gone, that ship had sailed. My right ovary had four good follies at 17, 17, 16 and 12 on Tuesday and absolutely nothing yesterday - all released. They even scanned me twice because my nurse didn't believe it when the sonographer said there was nothing there. They checked my progesterone and LH yesterday and confirmed ovulation had already taken place.
> 
> I suspect the reason they don't just automatically put all IUI patients on ganirelix to suppress natural ovulation is the cost of the drug. But I am angry that I wasn't monitored more closely to see that I was close to ovulating. All it would have taken is a blood test to check my LH level every time they check my E2 level, and I don't understand why that's not standard.
> 
> My dr is on vacation this week and another dr at the clinic had been calling the shots on this cycle, but there's no way of knowing if my own dr would have done things any differently. My nurse is going to discuss things with my dr when he gets back next week to make sure I don't get lost in his pile of work when he returns - obviously a f*cked-up cycle is something that needs careful review. She also said after looking back over my records, she wonders if I ovulated naturally on my first two IUI cycles, messing up the timing of the insemination, and that's why we haven't had success yet, that maybe this f*ck-up is a blessing in disguise. On one hand I have to agree with her there - that thought had already occurred to me before she brought it up. On the other hand, why the hell didn't they check my LH in every damn cycle to see if I was close to ovulating naturally??!! Why isn't that routine??!!
> 
> One of the things that makes me angry is that I'll be out of town next month right around ovulation, so we have to skip treatment next month. That puts me into August before we can try again, and August means my bday, and my bday means I'm 38 not 37, and somehow already being pregnant at 38 seems more manageable to me than still trying at 38. I know that's all in my head, but it's there. And it definitely feels like I need to let go of any wish of having more than one... at this rate, if I get pregnant in August, I'll be 40 before I'm able to try for #2... I think I need to just let go of that, shoot for one child and be content with an only child. And that makes me angry at the whole journey because dammit, we started ttc at 35 and got pregnant right away - if that first baby had survived, I could be pregnant with #2 RIGHT NOW.
> 
> This has just taken the wind out of my sails. I took three months off from treatment to get my head in the right place and find the strength to keep trying, and in return I was met with a colossal error by my medical team. The only good news is that I shudder to think how I might have reacted if this had happened before my break - I might have just thrown in the ttc towel altogether. Instead I'll just take the next 6 weeks to regroup, be angry, yell scream and shout, and try again in August, when I am three years older than I was when I started all this ttc bs.

Oh honey you have every right to yell scream and rant, i would be too, i dont understand why they were not monitering the LH, as stupid as my RE was they always checked the levels during my cycle, and thats what they would base it off of. My prayers for you are that you get a miracle bfp this next cycle!! I am sorry honey, i feel so bad for you, but please dont give up, i just know this is going to work for you!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh HA, I'm sending you THE most enormous of hugs. I can understand how angry and upset you must be feeling, it is just so unfair after after a three month sabbatical and all set to go, that this happens. I think it is nothing short of scandalous hos the ganiwhatsit drug wasn't given to you to suppress ovulation; if it's down to cost, then clearly they don't give a toss about us women who are DESPERATE to get pregnant. And not to check your LH levels-it's a cowboy job, and that is all I can say. Why is it all so unfair?? We don't have follies to waste-can't they understand that?? Hopeless.

I think it's right that you see this as a blessing in disguise-next time they MUST give you the ovulation suppressant, to make sure that all the expensive drugs they are prepared to give, can do their work.

I know exactly how you feel about our mental obstacles re. age and PG. In my mind, I never ever thought I'd be knocking on the door of 40 and struggling to get PG. But, like Butterfly said, there are women getting pregnant at 44+ so that does not mean that you can't have two by the time that you are 40. 

You have to wail and cry and scream and let it all out and then come back fighting, armed with even more ammo of information to take into your next cycle, which may very well be THE ONE!!!

Hang on in there hun, I'm thinking of you, as is everybody on here. We're with you every step of the way. 

Huge HUGE hugs! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

HA,
Waiting to go to my appt & I'm on my cell, but I just had to drop in and say that I am so sorry this happened. I don't know why they weren't monitoring you better. Not sure how that drug you mentioned is supposed to work. Did you do an OPK to direct the surge? Mine never showed last cycle & they gave me the trigger shot the morning before the insemination. I can't believe that they messed up this cycle ... Did you even get an apology from them? Some kind of refund? Just on principle b/c it certainly can't change the fact that they weren't doing their job properly. If there is any silver lining is that maybe they will monitor you better next time based on the pattern of your previous cycles. Still, this sucks and I would be furious. As for being 38, you can still have 2 babies before you turn 40 if that is what you really want. Hang in there, regroup, but don't give up.


----------



## luvmydoggies

HappyAuntie- I am so sorry that this cycle.:hugs::hugs: I would be so upset too! 

Lava- I will be thinking about you today!:hugs::hugs:

Bora Bora sounds lovely- I will bring the sunscreen and the margaritas!

As for me...dh is still being a butt head. he didn't talk to me last night when he got home from work, just ignored me. He likes to do this, so I will just start talking to him and pretend like he didn't do anything...but this time he really hurt me girls....he told me to F*uck off the other night....out of no where, while he was on his cell phone. All, I did was point something out to him. I'm already going through enough hardship right now, and he has to say that.


----------



## Macwooly

luvmydoggies said:


> As for me...dh is still being a butt head. he didn't talk to me last night when he got home from work, just ignored me. He likes to do this, so I will just start talking to him and pretend like he didn't do anything...but this time he really hurt me girls....he told me to F*uck off the other night....out of no where, while he was on his cell phone. All, I did was point something out to him. I'm already going through enough hardship right now, and he has to say that.

So sorry to hear he's being a butt head:hugs: Hopefully he pull his head from his butt and apologise soon:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> HA,
> Waiting to go to my appt & I'm on my cell, but I just had to drop in and say that I am so sorry this happened. I don't know why they weren't monitoring you better. Not sure how that drug you mentioned is supposed to work. Did you do an OPK to direct the surge? Mine never showed last cycle & they gave me the trigger shot the morning before the insemination. I can't believe that they messed up this cycle ... Did you even get an apology from them? Some kind of refund? Just on principle b/c it certainly can't change the fact that they weren't doing their job properly. If there is any silver lining is that maybe they will monitor you better next time based on the pattern of your previous cycles. Still, this sucks and I would be furious. As for being 38, you can still have 2 babies before you turn 40 if that is what you really want. Hang in there, regroup, but don't give up.

Thanks Lava. I have to admit, when I saw you had posted I came rushing in to read, filled with nerves for your outcome. We're all waiting with you. :hugs:

As for OPKs, no, I wasn't using them. My dr does a trigger shot on everyone instead of waiting for the natural surge, so there should have been no need for OPKs. My nurse has apologized profusely and even called a couple of times yesterday afternoon to check on me. Even during the appt yesterday she was shocked and upset that this had happened. I expect to hear from my dr early next week when he's back in the office - I certainly feel I deserve a personal response and apology. I am still debating scheduling a consult with him just so I can tell him face to face how angry and upset I am, and ask him why routine LH monitoring isn't done. Unfortunately my counselor is also out of town this week, and I'd kind of like to wait a while for my temper to cool and to talk to her (counselor) first to sort of gauge how I should handle this. I want to present a measured response; I don't want to fly off the handle and be that hysterical patient that no one pays any attention to. 

I'm not sure about asking for a refund or a free cycle... free drugs next time, maybe, since all the follistim I bought and used this time was a big waste. But that's another thing I want to discuss with my counselor first - she was an IVF nurse before going back to school to become a counselor, so she kind of acts as a patient advocate as well as counselor.

But I definitely need to blow off some steam before talking with the clinic again.




luvmydoggies said:


> As for me...dh is still being a butt head. he didn't talk to me last night when he got home from work, just ignored me. He likes to do this, so I will just start talking to him and pretend like he didn't do anything...but this time he really hurt me girls....he told me to F*uck off the other night....out of no where, while he was on his cell phone. All, I did was point something out to him. I'm already going through enough hardship right now, and he has to say that.

Luvvie, I'm so sorry. :hugs: DH and I have only yelled that at each other twice in our 13 years together, and it stings for a long long time when it happens. Definitely sounds like a good chat is in order. When you do talk to him about it, focus on how you feel, not on what he did. Focusing on the actions only makes people feel defensive. (Lesson learned in counseling just a few weeks ago when DH and I had our big screamer!!) You might try writing it out - that way you can write it over and over until it says just what you want it to say. I know when I'm upset and start talking, I completely lose track of what I wanted to say and i get caught up in tangents instead of staying on topic. But definitely tell him how it feels when he tells you to F off - he needs to know that you're hurting. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good to hear from you HA-I think waiting to calm down is a very good idea. Also, to speak to your counsellor sounds like a very good idea. Big hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs:

Luvvy-what is it with men? They really don't realise how much we are hurt when we are told to you know what off. I think they say it to each other as a butty matey thing... I don't find it at all excusable in any circumstances. As HA says, defo time for a chat-perhaps write down how you are feeling and send it as an email or leave a note for him. When he's ready he can come and talk to you..... I always do this with my OH because he can digest and process what I am telling him (writing to him), and he is far more reasonable than when I am there behaving like a harpy and going on at him (I'm not saying you would do this-but it is my speciality, alas). 

Good luck-I hope you get it sorted before the weekend!! Thinking of you! :flower::flower:

Hey Lava-how are you hun? I'm thinking of you constantly and checking in to see if all is okay... Fingers crossed hun. :thumbup::thumbup:

P.S. Everybody! I am typing this on my laptop on my bed, and my gorgeous husky, Gwydion, keeps bringing me a tennis ball and dropping it on my keyboard so that I will throw it for him to retrieve. He is sooooooo gorgeous. Sometimes, I think furbabies are better than our other halves!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hi Ladies~ 

I feel like a robber at night, and just coming in to say Hello! I don't have time for personals, since I'm getting ready to leave for Wisconsin. I'll be back home on Sunday! I'm bringing my Xoom tablet with me, so if I have time in the evenings, I'll pop in and do some personals.

Hope everyone is having a great week~

Blessings to All~


----------



## tigerlily1975

luvmydoggies said:


> As for me...dh is still being a butt head. he didn't talk to me last night when he got home from work, just ignored me. He likes to do this, so I will just start talking to him and pretend like he didn't do anything...but this time he really hurt me girls....he told me to F*uck off the other night....out of no where, while he was on his cell phone. All, I did was point something out to him. I'm already going through enough hardship right now, and he has to say that.

Oh hun, hopefully he'll see sense and make it up you. As you say, you're going through enough stress as it is. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dear Happy Auntie - I am sooooo sorry for what you have been put through. it's just not right. I know this doesn't change anything but I want to send you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: definitely discuss this all with your doctor when you are camer. we all have to be our own advocates so you have every right to an apology, explaination and some kind of "compensation" imo


and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: luvmydoggies - my furbabies send you big smoochie kisses too!

and :hugs::hugs: to everyone else too!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

HA: Oh man, what a journey you've been on. You have such tremendous strength, you will get there :hugs: :hugs:

Lavalux: Sending you big, positive thoughts and bundles of luck. We're all thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs:


To all the other wonderful ladies, sending you all lots of :dust: and I'll be seeing you on the Wagon soon, with the vino! :winkwink: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> HappyAuntie- I am so sorry that this cycle.:hugs::hugs: I would be so upset too!
> 
> Lava- I will be thinking about you today!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bora Bora sounds lovely- I will bring the sunscreen and the margaritas!
> 
> As for me...dh is still being a butt head. he didn't talk to me last night when he got home from work, just ignored me. He likes to do this, so I will just start talking to him and pretend like he didn't do anything...but this time he really hurt me girls....he told me to F*uck off the other night....out of no where, while he was on his cell phone. All, I did was point something out to him. I'm already going through enough hardship right now, and he has to say that.

:hug: super big hugs to you honey, my dh did that to me one time, and it hurt really bad, you dont need this from him right now. All i can offer is hugs and love, and prayers that your dh realizes he is being a horses ass!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hi Ladies~
> 
> I feel like a robber at night, and just coming in to say Hello! I don't time for personals, since I'm getting ready to leave for Wisconsin. I'll be back home on Sunday! I'm bringing my Xoom tablet with me, so if I have time in the evenings, I'll pop in and do some personals.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week~
> 
> Blessings to All~

Yea you have a great time, we will miss you!!!!


----------



## skye2010

Nevernever, your earlier msg was really funny. Lol!!Lol!! Especially that viking slave driver. Hahhahahaha

Luvy sometimes boys do it and sometimes us we girls do it so I guess it balances out in the end. Let him be hormonal... Did ignoring work? It always works with my DH as well if by that time I haven't already started chasing him down the street with a baseball bat:)) hahhahahaha

MA I fancy the Atkins Bar now, you make it sound delicious. I am eating all the time nowadays :( I'll end up huge.

DWRGI your infertility joke is double LOL!!! too. hahhaahha! Bora Boooraaa! woow your fantasies are running wild. Since we're all in the wagon that's gonna be fun.
Coconut juice for Chris who is lazing on the hammock in Bora Bora beach please.

Vittori welcome again. Hope your DH's issues would get resolved. Dunno much about vericocle and how the surgery and med options are. Hope they work soon though. In the mean time keep positive and don't lose hope cause there is a lot of miracle stories on fertility xxx

HA, I cannot believe it hon. i'm sorry but are they trying to shove this ovulation issue on your shoulders. No one ovulates themselves on any given treatment cycle unless the drs actually fuck it up. It looks like your on call dr just did that. There are tests and drugs to control and prevent it. And also you do that buy using the right amnt of drugs. I'm suspecting they started off with high amnt of drugs and just carried on as high. Also on IUI do you use any down regging (fertility suppressing drugs)? Maybe not but still they could have controled it with meds. What's to pnt of doing all the tests and scans all along if they can't be thorough enough to control your cycle.

Plus they haven't mentioned u ovulated on your own last 2 cycles and all of a sudden "Hang on a min, you've been doing that all along"?????? If that's the case they are majorly incompetent.

Hon between July and August really your eggs are not going to look at a calendar and say "Yup let's stop we are 38" So that is a much more of a psychological issue than physical.:hugs::hugs: Please don't worry about that. + You've been pregnant before, maybe your body will do it really quickly and naturally anyway. When I was cycling there were many women over 40 trying for their first yet.

Your main issue now is to get the best treatment you can. By all means get all your screaming or negotiating skills together and go talk to that dr. they need to offer you a completely free (Drugs, scans everything) cycle if you ask me.

1- They would learn how to be more careful and take responsibility while pumping women with drugs and playing with their health. (I mean why would he offer you cycle while he's on holiday????) 

2- They can actually afford it. They make shit loads of money from vulnerable women so he can go on a probably a caribbiean spa holiday.

3- You pay the specialist for his expertise not to see his diploma on a wall.

GRRR I got so angry with this... I think you should definitely ask for a completely free cycle and don't leave the place before you get it. Do you know how much risk they put your health into by all the drugs leave alone the heartache and the time, hopes etc etc. And than a dry "Sorry" won't do. 

On the other hand once this is out of the way I don't know if you would want to use them again if you have to go for an IVF? Afterall, how can u trust their judgement?

I'm just gonna post this and continue after on another post since my computer is packing up I think


----------



## skye2010

One more thing you don't pay less when you see his sidekick so he doesn't have a right to leave his patients with a less experienced dr while he's playing golf somewhere.

I did get very worked up about this cause I know how hard it is to have a treatment. How much energy, and psychological strength and heartache and money time involved. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Talking to counsellor is a really good idea. She should help you how to go about this conversation with the Dr after all she should have good negotiating skills in these situations especially with a fertility nursing background.

By the way I envy you girls who can negotiate with hubbies (Dwrgi and HA, sit down explain etc etc) My DH doesn't have the concentration for that most of the time :))) So a good old nose up in the air for half a day, or arranging a simultaneous dinner date with a girlfriend works better for me :))) hahahahaha. All relationships have different dynamics I suppose.

Lava hon, last but not least, i am really looking fwd to good news. Pls pls pls "God" let Lava come back with good news...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks for the encouragement yesterday, ladies. I am still feeling pretty flabbergasted/dumbfounded/angry/frustrated/you name it.
> 
> My nurse encouraged us to go ahead and BD last night, but I was so angry/upset that I wasn't even remotely in the mood, and I didn't really see the point anyway since I could see for myself on the ultrasound yesterday morning that the eggs were already gone, that ship had sailed. My right ovary had four good follies at 17, 17, 16 and 12 on Tuesday and absolutely nothing yesterday - all released. They even scanned me twice because my nurse didn't believe it when the sonographer said there was nothing there. They checked my progesterone and LH yesterday and confirmed ovulation had already taken place.
> 
> I suspect the reason they don't just automatically put all IUI patients on ganirelix to suppress natural ovulation is the cost of the drug. But I am angry that I wasn't monitored more closely to see that I was close to ovulating. All it would have taken is a blood test to check my LH level every time they check my E2 level, and I don't understand why that's not standard.
> 
> My dr is on vacation this week and another dr at the clinic had been calling the shots on this cycle, but there's no way of knowing if my own dr would have done things any differently. My nurse is going to discuss things with my dr when he gets back next week to make sure I don't get lost in his pile of work when he returns - obviously a f*cked-up cycle is something that needs careful review. She also said after looking back over my records, she wonders if I ovulated naturally on my first two IUI cycles, messing up the timing of the insemination, and that's why we haven't had success yet, that maybe this f*ck-up is a blessing in disguise. On one hand I have to agree with her there - that thought had already occurred to me before she brought it up. On the other hand, why the hell didn't they check my LH in every damn cycle to see if I was close to ovulating naturally??!! Why isn't that routine??!!
> 
> One of the things that makes me angry is that I'll be out of town next month right around ovulation, so we have to skip treatment next month. That puts me into August before we can try again, and August means my bday, and my bday means I'm 38 not 37, and somehow already being pregnant at 38 seems more manageable to me than still trying at 38. I know that's all in my head, but it's there. And it definitely feels like I need to let go of any wish of having more than one... at this rate, if I get pregnant in August, I'll be 40 before I'm able to try for #2... I think I need to just let go of that, shoot for one child and be content with an only child. And that makes me angry at the whole journey because dammit, we started ttc at 35 and got pregnant right away - if that first baby had survived, I could be pregnant with #2 RIGHT NOW.
> 
> This has just taken the wind out of my sails. I took three months off from treatment to get my head in the right place and find the strength to keep trying, and in return I was met with a colossal error by my medical team. The only good news is that I shudder to think how I might have reacted if this had happened before my break - I might have just thrown in the ttc towel altogether. Instead I'll just take the next 6 weeks to regroup, be angry, yell scream and shout, and try again in August, when I am three years older than I was when I started all this ttc bs.

Oh my gosh! This makes me SO MAD! :dohh::growlmad::wacko:

Granted the ttc aspect of my experience was very "clinical" with exception to the midwife and her part in it...HOWEVER, I had labs every other day along with sono's. Whatever persuaded them NOT to monitor your labs while taking this cocktail?!:dohh::shrug:

I would as you spoke about, ask for some kind of monetary kickback for their mistake.

The good part of this...If there be any at all is that YOU have become such an advocate for yourself that you KNOW you should have been monitored and can now be after them to do so. The frustrating aspect of this is your time, money and hormones were put through the ringer because of their lapse in judgement. I expect if your putting forth your money and effort and physical as well as emotional self into this, THEY need to follow through with monitoring EVERYTHING.:dohh: You have every right to be frustrated. I'm so mad for you that I could throw glass right now! 

I am SO proud of you though! The research and advocate you are will help. I cannot believe this happened though and to think your not going to be around for ovulation next month....makes me all the more steamed they left you in the lurch like they did.:growlmad:

I'm SO sorry for what they put you through. It's SO hard to go through this process physically and emotionally putting your all into something and then this happens.:shrug::hugs::kiss::flower:





Lava, waiting patiently for what I'm hoping will be a joyous outcome dear friend. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

luvmydoggies said:


> As for me...dh is still being a butt head. he didn't talk to me last night when he got home from work, just ignored me. He likes to do this, so I will just start talking to him and pretend like he didn't do anything...but this time he really hurt me girls....he told me to F*uck off the other night....out of no where, while he was on his cell phone. All, I did was point something out to him. I'm already going through enough hardship right now, and he has to say that.

Luvy, I'm sorry I must have missed this post while my computer went all loopy. I didn't realise things dragged on for so long. :hugs::hugs: So unpleasant. In that case perhaps you can soften the air and talk to him. But ignoring it completely is not a good idea. You can mention it and have a conversation once you are both a little calmer. Cause it looks like he has some issues in his head as well. If you both bottle it these outbursts might continue for both. Man are sometimes not so great at voicing what's worrying them instead they show it more like an outburst. :shrug: 
But definitely not good to be in not talking terms too long. Hope it resolves quickly xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Luv- Oh my word! He'd say that ONCE to me and I'd throw his butt outside and tell him to come back when he can be more respectful! All his things would be out the door and he can find a hotel! I DO hope things can be better soon. While this takes a toll on couples, there's NO REASON for that kind of crap in a marriage. Either talk about it or if your going to spew language like that at me get the heck out until you can manage to speak with respect!


AFM: Was diagnosed with bacterial vaginosis on the 20th and have been taking Flagyl for that. Just got a call from the nurse that the urine analysis came back with some unknown bacteria as well. NOW I'm on flagyl and macrobid. :wacko:

I'm PRAYING I don't end up in the hospital again with C-diff. ((FAINT)) That was the worst experience EVER with the trotts and vomiting for 9 hours straight then ending up on leads for all kinds of meds. For the most part I'm being positive and am grateful they caught it in time but common already! My stupid body is full of bad bacteria. What the heck is going on already?! :shrug: It's not like I'm not eating greek yogurt. Something is wrong with the flora in my body for crying out loud! I need peace in my flora! :haha:


----------



## purplelou

ma in the uk some g u (genito urinary ) specialsts recommend a gel called balance activ for recurrent b v . I'm not sure if its suitable in pregnancy but there is some evidence that it can prevent it. Might be worth asking your specialist about it. Typing this on my phone so sorry about any errors etc


----------



## Mommy's Angel

purplelou said:


> ma in the uk some g u (genito urinary ) specialsts recommend a gel called balance activ for recurrent b v . I'm not sure if its suitable in pregnancy but there is some evidence that it can prevent it. Might be worth asking your specialist about it. Typing this on my phone so sorry about any errors etc

Thanks! I'll have to ask them on Wed. about the stuff. Wonder if we have it here. I'll write it down for future reference!:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


I'm on pins and needles waiting for Lava. Praying she has a good appointment!


----------



## FutureMommie

Vittori- Welcome back and Yay for dh going back to the meds!

HA- I totally agree about the blood test, my RE never gave me blood test either, there were times when I wondered it I'd already ovulated. I'm not sure what your insurance coverage is for fertility, Mine was $5k over my life time which I have exhausted. I will say to check your coverage if you don't know what it is because ordering fertility meds which are extremly expensive can use it up in no time and your RE needs to be aware of that, you should not have to order meds unnecessarly, they are EXPENSIVE, I remember that my insurance said ganirellix was like $600.00 if I had been paying out of pocket for the meds. I'm learning that we have to advocate for ourselves and I know you are really good at that so let that RE have it, and let him know that you want to be monitered and if he can't or won't do it then its time to move on.

Luv- So sorry hun sending hugs your way and hoping that you and dh make up soon.

MA- Hope you get some answers and start feeling better soon.

Where is missyt she has posted in a few days? 

Hi Purple, dwrgi, Omm

Lava- on pins and needles, finger crossed and praying for you!

AFM-So Last night my dh gave me a fertility braclet that he ordered on line and whether there is anything to it or not it was such a sweet gesture, and I will wear it eveyday until I get my bfp!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lava-I'm going to bed hun but I just wanted to say that I hope you're okay...... Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
Thank you so much for your support and many prayers! They worked! 

We just saw our two babies with heartbeats fluttering away madly. ;)

This was by far one of the worst weeks I've ever had in my life waiting for what our nurse & the internet (bad google) made us believe was going to be terrible news. I really don't know how I got through it except for my DH, you guys, the few friends who knew what was going on with me, and of course ... God. I kept praying not for a particular outcome, but for peace and strength to get through whatever we had ahead b/c I was barely functioning this week.

I really love our doctor and he put us at ease right away. I have been released from our fertility clinic and came away with some names of OBs to check out. I must say that the doctor we had last week really just exacerbated my fears by not saying anything and not explaining to us what was going on. When my nurse told me on Friday that they should have seen 2 fetal poles already & only occasionally did that change at the next scan, I was so upset. She didn't want me to get my hopes up and she effectively squashed any that I had. She was very sweet to me today, but I really wish we would not have gone for such an early scan.

Now DH & I are trying to process how in the world we will afford TWINS and where we will put them in our small 2 bedroom condo. It is going to be tight! But we will figure it out.

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Honestly, I really did feel that you were all behind me and cared about me, which helped me get through the last few days.


----------



## skye2010

FutureMommie said:


> Vittori-
> 
> they are EXPENSIVE, I remember that my insurance said ganirellix was like $600.00

That's a bit steep. Cetrotide costs around £180.
Bracelet is really sweet :hugs: Hope it brings u luck...
I think I'll sleep soon too Lava hugs hugs


----------



## skye2010

OMG Lava we just cross posted. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yaaaay!!! Finally !!! :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs: Well done sweetie. You can really give yourself and DH a nice relaxed weekend finally. :hugs::hugs:
I'm so relieved too.

Right girls can't take more excitement today, off to bed, c u all tomorrow
xxx


----------



## lavalux

Luv,
I'm sorry about your husband. Mine said that to me once in a heated argument and then left the house to "cool off" by going for a run around the block. When he got back he apologized for the comment, but it took me a few days to get over it. I'm sure you will make up and you know the best way to handle the situation. Ignoring him might be a good idea for a little while! :)

Welcome Vittori!

FM,
Your husband is such an incredible sweetheart. That is such a kind, loving gesture. 

MA,
I hope that infection clears up soon so that you can catch a break and rest and thoroughly enjoy this pregnancy. You have really had so much strength and courage. I am so happy that you have made it past so many important benchmarks. Amelia is going to be one lucky little baby to have you and Doug as parents.


----------



## rottpaw

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and many prayers! They worked!
> 
> We just saw our two babies with heartbeats fluttering away madly. ;)
> 
> This was by far one of the worst weeks I've ever had in my life waiting for what our nurse & the internet (bad google) made us believe was going to be terrible news. I really don't know how I got through it except for my DH, you guys, the few friends who knew what was going on with me, and of course ... God. I kept praying not for a particular outcome, but for peace and strength to get through whatever we had ahead b/c I was barely functioning this week.
> 
> I really love our doctor and he put us at ease right away. I have been released from our fertility clinic and came away with some names of OBs to check out. I must say that the doctor we had last week really just exacerbated my fears by not saying anything and not explaining to us what was going on. When my nurse told me on Friday that they should have seen 2 fetal poles already & only occasionally did that change at the next scan, I was so upset. She didn't want me to get my hopes up and she effectively squashed any that I had. She was very sweet to me today, but I really wish we would not have gone for such an early scan.
> 
> Now DH & I are trying to process how in the world we will afford TWINS and where we will put them in our small 2 bedroom condo. It is going to be tight! But we will figure it out.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Honestly, I really did feel that you were all behind me and cared about me, which helped me get through the last few days.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! Praise God! See, I KNEW it would be good news! Our God is sooooooo good!! 

Love and hugs to all FOUR of you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and many prayers! They worked!
> 
> We just saw our two babies with heartbeats fluttering away madly. ;)
> 
> This was by far one of the worst weeks I've ever had in my life waiting for what our nurse & the internet (bad google) made us believe was going to be terrible news. I really don't know how I got through it except for my DH, you guys, the few friends who knew what was going on with me, and of course ... God. I kept praying not for a particular outcome, but for peace and strength to get through whatever we had ahead b/c I was barely functioning this week.
> 
> I really love our doctor and he put us at ease right away. I have been released from our fertility clinic and came away with some names of OBs to check out. I must say that the doctor we had last week really just exacerbated my fears by not saying anything and not explaining to us what was going on. When my nurse told me on Friday that they should have seen 2 fetal poles already & only occasionally did that change at the next scan, I was so upset. She didn't want me to get my hopes up and she effectively squashed any that I had. She was very sweet to me today, but I really wish we would not have gone for such an early scan.
> 
> Now DH & I are trying to process how in the world we will afford TWINS and where we will put them in our small 2 bedroom condo. It is going to be tight!  But we will figure it out.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Honestly, I really did feel that you were all behind me and cared about me, which helped me get through the last few days.

Gosh you had me on pins and needles second guessing myself wondering if you were going to in fact hear bad news. Shoooooooooeeeee!! I'm EXTATIC you had the good news and I've been praying for it. 

If you get pregnant again in the future...tell them you don't want to look until mid 6 wks. :dohh: Oh my goodness I was having a heart attack waiting for your response!:haha:

Never you mind about the money. God will provide! He ALWAYS does. You just bask in the joy of the miraculous news and enjoy the ride darlin! Also, go into graduates forum. My friend who carried twins recommended a book for multiples that helps beef up the babies in case of early delivery which is normal for twins. Charmaine has the book and while the diet is sometimes HARD to follow, it could be of great help. I bet Charmaine will be a great source of help through her own experience with triplets. 

I am SO EXTATIC!! Well, what the heck are you waiting for?! Common over to graduates!!

And as for the rest of you?! I'm hoping to hear a whole slew of you will get pregnant within the next month or two. I want it to be in the water for crying out loud! :happydance::winkwink::kiss::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Was just checking in on my way to bed and saw your news lava, sooooo happy for you :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## pablo797

Code:




lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and many prayers! They worked!
> 
> We just saw our two babies with heartbeats fluttering away madly. ;)
> 
> This was by far one of the worst weeks I've ever had in my life waiting for what our nurse & the internet (bad google) made us believe was going to be terrible news. I really don't know how I got through it except for my DH, you guys, the few friends who knew what was going on with me, and of course ... God. I kept praying not for a particular outcome, but for peace and strength to get through whatever we had ahead b/c I was barely functioning this week.
> 
> I really love our doctor and he put us at ease right away. I have been released from our fertility clinic and came away with some names of OBs to check out. I must say that the doctor we had last week really just exacerbated my fears by not saying anything and not explaining to us what was going on. When my nurse told me on Friday that they should have seen 2 fetal poles already & only occasionally did that change at the next scan, I was so upset. She didn't want me to get my hopes up and she effectively squashed any that I had. She was very sweet to me today, but I really wish we would not have gone for such an early scan.
> 
> Now DH & I are trying to process how in the world we will afford TWINS and where we will put them in our small 2 bedroom condo. It is going to be tight! But we will figure it out.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Honestly, I really did feel that you were all behind me and cared about me, which helped me get through the last few days.

yeh Lava!!! I'm on my phone or I would put up a hundred happy dance icons. I am so happy for you! Wishing you a stress free nine months.


----------



## newmarriedgal

yayayayayayay lava!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and many prayers! They worked!
> 
> We just saw our two babies with heartbeats fluttering away madly. ;)
> 
> This was by far one of the worst weeks I've ever had in my life waiting for what our nurse & the internet (bad google) made us believe was going to be terrible news. I really don't know how I got through it except for my DH, you guys, the few friends who knew what was going on with me, and of course ... God. I kept praying not for a particular outcome, but for peace and strength to get through whatever we had ahead b/c I was barely functioning this week.
> 
> I really love our doctor and he put us at ease right away. I have been released from our fertility clinic and came away with some names of OBs to check out. I must say that the doctor we had last week really just exacerbated my fears by not saying anything and not explaining to us what was going on. When my nurse told me on Friday that they should have seen 2 fetal poles already & only occasionally did that change at the next scan, I was so upset. She didn't want me to get my hopes up and she effectively squashed any that I had. She was very sweet to me today, but I really wish we would not have gone for such an early scan.
> 
> Now DH & I are trying to process how in the world we will afford TWINS and where we will put them in our small 2 bedroom condo. It is going to be tight! But we will figure it out.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Honestly, I really did feel that you were all behind me and cared about me, which helped me get through the last few days.

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: OMG, yea i am so excited and happy!!!! You just made my evening, whoooooo hooooooooooo oh and :hug: to you for enduring this week, ok just a few more happy smilies :dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Vittori- Welcome back and Yay for dh going back to the meds!
> 
> HA- I totally agree about the blood test, my RE never gave me blood test either, there were times when I wondered it I'd already ovulated. I'm not sure what your insurance coverage is for fertility, Mine was $5k over my life time which I have exhausted. I will say to check your coverage if you don't know what it is because ordering fertility meds which are extremly expensive can use it up in no time and your RE needs to be aware of that, you should not have to order meds unnecessarly, they are EXPENSIVE, I remember that my insurance said ganirellix was like $600.00 if I had been paying out of pocket for the meds. I'm learning that we have to advocate for ourselves and I know you are really good at that so let that RE have it, and let him know that you want to be monitered and if he can't or won't do it then its time to move on.
> 
> Luv- So sorry hun sending hugs your way and hoping that you and dh make up soon.
> 
> MA- Hope you get some answers and start feeling better soon.
> 
> Where is missyt she has posted in a few days?
> 
> Hi Purple, dwrgi, Omm
> 
> Lava- on pins and needles, finger crossed and praying for you!
> 
> AFM-So Last night my dh gave me a fertility braclet that he ordered on line and whether there is anything to it or not it was such a sweet gesture, and I will wear it eveyday until I get my bfp!

Oh that was so sweet of your dh!!!! and :wave: right back to you!!


----------



## vittori

Hello everybody! thank you for your kind welcome :flower:

*HA*, I'm sorry you're feeling so upset :hugs: I also feel the "mental block" because of my age, but like *Skye* said, in August your eggs won't look at a calendar and decide to go to sleep. Oh btw my birthday is in August too :) 
Sending you calm vibes and hope you'll enjoy the time away from docs next month. 

*Luvm* so sorry your DH was so mean, but maybe he was just stressed out over something because it was so clear that you didn't do anything wrong. I'm sure he feels very guilty right now but knowing how men are, I think he'll keep quiet for some time, and won't realize how his silence hurts you even more. I hope you'll make up soon :hugs:


*Lava*, :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Can I have some babydust please?? Erm, a bucket perhaps? Wishing you healthy and happy 9 months! 

*FM* that is so sweet of your DH. I'm gonna google this fertility bracelet and see if I can get one :D

Sending happy vibes to everybody :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Lava - :happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:

I am so pleased for you and your beanies :) God never gives us more than we can handle so he will provide for you and your twins - trust in him :) Praying your pregnancy continues from strength to strength and you can enjoy a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Excuse my language...fuckin hell Lava I'm so relieved and ecstatic for you amazing outcome :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:

:yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:

May this give you the peace and reassurance that you so deserve my lovely :hugs:

XxX


----------



## luvmydoggies

*LAVA!!! OMG!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!*:baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib::crib: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

Mommyangel- I hope your bacteria clears up soon!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

dh called after I posted on here earlier. He said he was really sorry! We did talk about it...he was at work...but then we talked about it more when he got home!!! Things are good!:thumbup:

Thank you all so much for the iuv & support!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## vittori

*luvmydoggies* Im so happy DH apologized :hug: Hope you'll have a nice dinner out or something equally nice to do together this Friday night :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

vittori said:


> *luvmydoggies* Im so happy DH apologized :hug: Hope you'll have a nice dinner out or something equally nice to do together this Friday night :)

*Vittori*- thank you so much! :hugs::hugs: Yes, I would love to have a nice dinner out!


----------



## purplelou

Lava - yay!!!!! congratulations!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny:

I am soooo happy for you both. You were the first person I thought of when I woke up this morning - I couldn't wait to check on here and find out what had happened!! Children need love most importantly - and your babies will obviously have an abundance of that within your family!!! 





luvmydoggies - Im so happy that you and DH have made up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Luv - so happy DH apologised and you have talked :) :hugs: :)


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and many prayers! They worked!
> 
> We just saw our two babies with heartbeats fluttering away madly. ;)
> 
> This was by far one of the worst weeks I've ever had in my life waiting for what our nurse & the internet (bad google) made us believe was going to be terrible news. I really don't know how I got through it except for my DH, you guys, the few friends who knew what was going on with me, and of course ... God. I kept praying not for a particular outcome, but for peace and strength to get through whatever we had ahead b/c I was barely functioning this week.
> 
> I really love our doctor and he put us at ease right away. I have been released from our fertility clinic and came away with some names of OBs to check out. I must say that the doctor we had last week really just exacerbated my fears by not saying anything and not explaining to us what was going on. When my nurse told me on Friday that they should have seen 2 fetal poles already & only occasionally did that change at the next scan, I was so upset. She didn't want me to get my hopes up and she effectively squashed any that I had. She was very sweet to me today, but I really wish we would not have gone for such an early scan.
> 
> Now DH & I are trying to process how in the world we will afford TWINS and where we will put them in our small 2 bedroom condo. It is going to be tight! But we will figure it out.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Honestly, I really did feel that you were all behind me and cared about me, which helped me get through the last few days.

Absolutely BRILLIANT news! I am soooooooo happy for you and have been thinking of you all night. I asked myself thsi morning what my instinct was about you, and my instinct was that all would be okay, and IT IS!!!! Brilliant! I'm sure you will manage with your condo-people always do, don't they??? But you certainly have a lot to think about!!

I think you have opened up a can of worms re. health professionals. I canot tell you how upset I was when I was PG and bleeding, and my local hospital were so detached and matter of fact. "You're baby is unviable. Go home. Only get in touch if you experience severe pain." Then, more recently, with OH's SA, they were soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo patronising to him and made him feel as if he had a 'dirty secret' in having a poor result. The nurse actually said for him to go to a herbalist store and ask there for help because 'they may have something under the counter'!!!! WTF????? I tell you what, we are experts in this field, it seems to me, as, through all our discussions and private research, we learn things and store them. These people clearly don't. 

How dare that nurse suggest that situations barely change??? Well, clearly they did, and you've been through this week of hell as a result. It makes my blood boil. It's all very well and good for her to be nice to you yesterday, but what about the effect of her ill chosen words a week ago??? Grrrrrrr. Like I said yesterday about Happy, I just don't think that many people out there have sensitive bones in their bodies-we are just one in a long line of expectant mothers, faces in a queue. It's just not good enough!!

Anyway, rant over, I now need to go and medidate somewhere to calm me down!! But, I am sooooooooooooo very delighted for you-I am sending you a HUGE virtual cwtch (hug in Welsh)!!! Hope you're okay, and have a lovely realxing weekend to make up for the past week. You deserve sunshine and smiles, sugar and spice and all things nice!!
:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Excuse my language...fuckin hell Lava I'm so relieved and ecstatic for you amazing outcome :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:
> 
> May this give you the peace and reassurance that you so deserve my lovely :hugs:
> 
> XxX

There are times when only these type of words will do!!!!!

You made me laugh-have a great weekend Never!!
xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

:friends::friends::headspin::friends::drunk::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy:


luvmydoggies said:


> *LAVA!!! OMG!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!*:baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib::crib: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> Mommyangel- I hope your bacteria clears up soon!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> dh called after I posted on here earlier. He said he was really sorry! We did talk about it...he was at work...but then we talked about it more when he got home!!! Things are good!:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you all so much for the iuv & support!:hug::hug::hug:

Glad he saw sense Luv-blinking men!! We have enough going on as it is!!! I'm so glad you've patched it up-you can look forward to a lovely weekend together now, making up!!! 
:happydance::laugh2::dance::serenade::serenade:


----------



## Desperado167

Lava,so so happy for u ,luv,glad things have worked out lovely,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh - forgot to say earlier - FM -WHEN that fertility bracelet works - the website of that online store will crash because we will all be there trying to buy!! what a lovely sweet man you have there! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Lava, I was so worried about your result for this week and I'm so glad that it actually is all right. I had a very similar thing remember when they told me that my numbers weren't rising as fast. Heartbeat wait is worst than TWW. I guess the drs and nurses should hold their tongue on a possible delay for that period. i guess they want to prepare you but it's worst. Anyway all behind now... :wohoo:
I totally agree with MA. Babies come with their own luck and fortune so you will find the way and mean to give them everything you deserve. You'll both be great parents. :) Don't worry. I hope you have a healthy smooth 9 months and have healthy babies :)

Luvy I'm so happy Dh's apologised. I guess sometime these arguements are not so bad cause you remember how much you love each other in the end :))) Not having any arguements isn't very healthy either I believe.. :flower:

Hey Whatevergirls, are we still rolling smoothly ?? xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm rolling big styleeeeeeee :dance:

I am loving this whatever business more than I thought I would. Will I be able to get back on the obsessive TTC wagon from September...who knows but right now, I don't even care :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent to hear never :thumbup:

Well I am firmly on the whatever wagon for the rest of this cycle :) My temp imply I ovulated yesterday and I did the best I could to catch the egg so what will be will be :) AF is due 8 July and if no sign of her I am testing on 10 July when it is DH's birthday :) But I have no hpts in the house and I will NOT be symptom spotting :)

How is everyone else today? :hugs: for all needing one and :dust: for all requiring it :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

I could do with a :hugs:!!

45 reports down, 15 to go. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo boring........

Roll on Friday night-rock and roll!

Fingers crossed you caught the little swimmer-all in the hands of the gods now!!

Whatever whatever!!! I'm on that wagon too-yeah, WHATEVER!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi said:


> I could do with a :hugs:!!
> 
> 45 reports down, 15 to go. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo boring........
> 
> Roll on Friday night-rock and roll!
> 
> Fingers crossed you caught the little swimmer-all in the hands of the gods now!!
> 
> Whatever whatever!!! I'm on that wagon too-yeah, WHATEVER!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i:hugs: hope that'll keep you going for a bit!


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> *LAVA!!! OMG!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!*:baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::crib::crib: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> Mommyangel- I hope your bacteria clears up soon!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> dh called after I posted on here earlier. He said he was really sorry! We did talk about it...he was at work...but then we talked about it more when he got home!!! Things are good!:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you all so much for the iuv & support!:hug::hug::hug:

Awwww yea i am so happy he apoligized, thats great news!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!!!

Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and speedy vibes that you get through all those reports!!

Yea ladies for the whatever wagon, i am loving that so many of us are on it!! :happydance:

AFM, could someone please make this headache go away, i have had it now for 3 days!!!! OK, sorry this is going to be way TMI, but every once in a while i get a really bad headache when i have an orgasum, i had this happen once before, and found out it was a prenatal vitimin i was on, you know the kind that has the vitimin and the fish oil in it, well i was taking evening primrose oil for two weeks and then i would stop, after reading some info, i decided to add Flax seed oil after i stopped the epo, i think its the flax seed oil that is doing it. Right now its mostly my neck that is hurting, so i think its also a combo of that too, its really annoying, and i just want it to go away!!!! I think i bent up my neck with our tent fun lol, so for anybody that is going to have some tent fun, make sure you have an air bed lol.:haha:

TGIF ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and speedy vibes that you get through all those reports!!
> 
> Yea ladies for the whatever wagon, i am loving that so many of us are on it!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, could someone please make this headache go away, i have had it now for 3 days!!!! OK, sorry this is going to be way TMI, but every once in a while i get a really bad headache when i have an orgasum, i had this happen once before, and found out it was a prenatal vitimin i was on, you know the kind that has the vitimin and the fish oil in it, well i was taking evening primrose oil for two weeks and then i would stop, after reading some info, i decided to add Flax seed oil after i stopped the epo, i think its the flax seed oil that is doing it. Right now its mostly my neck that is hurting, so i think its also a combo of that too, its really annoying, and i just want it to go away!!!! I think i bent up my neck with our tent fun lol, so for anybody that is going to have some tent fun, make sure you have an air bed lol.:haha:
> 
> TGIF ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: such passion to throw your head back and hurt your neck :haha: sorry, I'm very immature I know :wacko:

At least you're still getting some stonking :sex: and total enjoyment :thumbup:

No advice about the headache though...I've been told sex is good for headaches though

Yay for no HPT's in the house :yipee: same here :thumbup: and I'm refusing to test and get upset this month when the hag arrives. 

Woo hoo the weekend :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

I usually use :sex: to clear my headaches and mild migraines so I'm no good for advice sorry :)

I had to remove my countdown to pregnancy ticker as seeing the symptoms stated would just get me looking :)


----------



## Butterfly67

luv - glad you and dh made it up

wooly - hope you caught that egg!

dwrgi - roll on those reports! :hugs:

OMM - hope the headache goes away - like the other said more :sex: is supposed to be good for that I hear!

AFM, went to the doc today to get something for the UTI I have had for a week. Also told him about ttcing and he said to come in for a day 21 blood test next cycle and then a day 3 test after that, he was nice and helpful so that was good :)

Took a cheapie this morning and BFN as I knew it would be but am sure I am out this month, no symptoms at all. Ordered the home fertility test off Amazon so will do that next week anyway.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi :hugs::hugs: You've done really well reading all those tests and doing the reports. You're almost there and TGI Friday :happydance:

Chris, I would suggest just sipping lot's of water constantly. At least 2-2,5 litres a day cause it flushes down any unwanted chemicals in your blood. Also a some exercise or a walk might work to get your blood circulation going. Even better if you can sweat and replace again with water.
Also are you using any VITB supplements by any chance. there was a girl in another thread who got really bad headaches out of them. If you are very sure it's the flaxseed oil I wouldn't use it. You don't want to negative reaction in your body from any of the supplements.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Nevernever you know your posts are a lot more relaxed too so the wagon has worked for you :)) I hope you can keep on it while TTC'ing as well cause it will help baring TWW, opk stress etc... :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> luv - glad you and dh made it up
> 
> wooly - hope you caught that egg!
> 
> dwrgi - roll on those reports! :hugs:
> 
> OMM - hope the headache goes away - like the other said more :sex: is supposed to be good for that I hear!
> 
> AFM, went to the doc today to get something for the UTI I have had for a week. Also told him about ttcing and he said to come in for a day 21 blood test next cycle and then a day 3 test after that, he was nice and helpful so that was good :)
> 
> Took a cheapie this morning and BFN as I knew it would be but am sure I am out this month, no symptoms at all. Ordered the home fertility test off Amazon so will do that next week anyway.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Sorry for your BFN and that you think your out this month :hugs: Hope your UTI clears quickly and excellent news on your doctor being happy to run some tests for you :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

^^^ good for you, ignorance is bliss :) we all know roughly where we are in our cycles but it doesn't mean it has to take over our existence :flower:

XxX

ETA:- above was meant for Macwooly!

Butterfly...sorry about the BFN but good news on the bloods front :thumbup:

Luv...glad the hubby has apologised :hugs:

HA...:hugs:

Skye...I'm doing really well thank you, have taken the pressure RIGHT off and what will be will be :flower:

XxX


----------



## newmarriedgal

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and speedy vibes that you get through all those reports!!
> 
> Yea ladies for the whatever wagon, i am loving that so many of us are on it!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, could someone please make this headache go away, i have had it now for 3 days!!!! OK, sorry this is going to be way TMI, but every once in a while i get a really bad headache when i have an orgasum, i had this happen once before, and found out it was a prenatal vitimin i was on, you know the kind that has the vitimin and the fish oil in it, well i was taking evening primrose oil for two weeks and then i would stop, after reading some info, i decided to add Flax seed oil after i stopped the epo, i think its the flax seed oil that is doing it. Right now its mostly my neck that is hurting, so i think its also a combo of that too, its really annoying, and i just want it to go away!!!! I think i bent up my neck with our tent fun lol, so for anybody that is going to have some tent fun, make sure you have an air bed lol.:haha:
> 
> TGIF ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry you have a headache! I get migraines so I know what it's like for them to hang on and interrupt the days. My recommendation: tylenol (i would say motrin or advil but with ttc best to stay off them) every 4 hours 3 times in one day, tons of water and rest in dark room if you can for a few hours. Also - warm compresses on the pain in your neck. 

And bring a pillow to the tent next time! :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and speedy vibes that you get through all those reports!!
> 
> Yea ladies for the whatever wagon, i am loving that so many of us are on it!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, could someone please make this headache go away, i have had it now for 3 days!!!! OK, sorry this is going to be way TMI, but every once in a while i get a really bad headache when i have an orgasum, i had this happen once before, and found out it was a prenatal vitimin i was on, you know the kind that has the vitimin and the fish oil in it, well i was taking evening primrose oil for two weeks and then i would stop, after reading some info, i decided to add Flax seed oil after i stopped the epo, i think its the flax seed oil that is doing it. Right now its mostly my neck that is hurting, so i think its also a combo of that too, its really annoying, and i just want it to go away!!!! I think i bent up my neck with our tent fun lol, so for anybody that is going to have some tent fun, make sure you have an air bed lol.:haha:
> 
> TGIF ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: such passion to throw your head back and hurt your neck :haha: sorry, I'm very immature I know :wacko:
> 
> At least you're still getting some stonking :sex: and total enjoyment :thumbup:
> 
> No advice about the headache though...I've been told sex is good for headaches though
> 
> Yay for no HPT's in the house :yipee: same here :thumbup: and I'm refusing to test and get upset this month when the hag arrives.
> 
> Woo hoo the weekend :happydance:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

LOL, i dont think it was passion so much as the hard ground lol, and unfortunatly the :sex: is part of what is causing it, it really sucks to all of a sudden have your head start pounding just when your about to orgasm, makes for a not so enjoyable experiance lol. Yea for just relaxing, i am too, although i know me and probably the day before af is due i will test lol.


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi :hugs::hugs: You've done really well reading all those tests and doing the reports. You're almost there and TGI Friday :happydance:
> 
> Chris, I would suggest just sipping lot's of water constantly. At least 2-2,5 litres a day cause it flushes down any unwanted chemicals in your blood. Also a some exercise or a walk might work to get your blood circulation going. Even better if you can sweat and replace again with water.
> Also are you using any VITB supplements by any chance. there was a girl in another thread who got really bad headaches out of them. If you are very sure it's the flaxseed oil I wouldn't use it. You don't want to negative reaction in your body from any of the supplements.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Nevernever you know your posts are a lot more relaxed too so the wagon has worked for you :)) I hope you can keep on it while TTC'ing as well cause it will help baring TWW, opk stress etc... :kiss:

good idea honey, i will try that, and yes i have stopped taking the flax seed oil as of the night before, and yes i take a B6 and a B12 vitimin sup, but have been for almost 6 months now, and have not had a problem with them, it started when i started taking the flax seed oil, so i am thinking that might be the culpret, i dont know about the working out though, not sure my head or neck could handle that. I will try the water though!!!!:hugs: My body reacts to things very weird, i cannot take extra folic acid either, it makes my arms break out in a rash, weird i know lol.


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and speedy vibes that you get through all those reports!!
> 
> Yea ladies for the whatever wagon, i am loving that so many of us are on it!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, could someone please make this headache go away, i have had it now for 3 days!!!! OK, sorry this is going to be way TMI, but every once in a while i get a really bad headache when i have an orgasum, i had this happen once before, and found out it was a prenatal vitimin i was on, you know the kind that has the vitimin and the fish oil in it, well i was taking evening primrose oil for two weeks and then i would stop, after reading some info, i decided to add Flax seed oil after i stopped the epo, i think its the flax seed oil that is doing it. Right now its mostly my neck that is hurting, so i think its also a combo of that too, its really annoying, and i just want it to go away!!!! I think i bent up my neck with our tent fun lol, so for anybody that is going to have some tent fun, make sure you have an air bed lol.:haha:
> 
> TGIF ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So sorry you have a headache! I get migraines so I know what it's like for them to hang on and interrupt the days. My recommendation: tylenol (i would say motrin or advil but with ttc best to stay off them) every 4 hours 3 times in one day, tons of water and rest in dark room if you can for a few hours. Also - warm compresses on the pain in your neck.
> 
> And bring a pillow to the tent next time! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: see now why did i not think of a pillow lol!!! I have been taking Excedrine, i know its bad but the tylenol was not working, i only take one whenever i really need it, so maybe every 6 hours or so. Oh the warm compress sounds wonderful, i will try that when i get home from work.


----------



## onmymind17

OK, you know what i think my body is rebelling or something, i feel crappy, besides the headache, and the weirdest thing is that i am starving all the time, and when i eat i actually feel a whole lot better, what is up with that, i just at at 9:30 this morning, its noon now, and i am beyond starving and actually getting nauseous!!! Ugh stupid body!! Sorry ladies, i am just complaining away today and its friday you ladies deserve happy thoughts, not things about my broken body lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Starving...hmmm not symptom spotting :grr: on your butt :haha:

Did just pmsl at your excitement to getting your neck injury and OH asked me what I was laughing at :blush: I'm not supposed to be on here :haha:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Starving...hmmm not symptom spotting :grr: on your butt :haha:
> 
> Did just pmsl at your excitement to getting your neck injury and OH asked me what I was laughing at :blush: I'm not supposed to be on here :haha:
> 
> XxX

LOL, no i promis i am not symptom spotting, trust me after all this time i have learned, its just annoying, trust me i am still firmly on the whatever wagon, i just want to feel better, its friday after all!! and he he he for your OH catching you lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> OK, you know what i think my body is rebelling or something, i feel crappy, besides the headache, and the weirdest thing is that i am starving all the time, and when i eat i actually feel a whole lot better, what is up with that, i just at at 9:30 this morning, its noon now, and i am beyond starving and actually getting nauseous!!! Ugh stupid body!! Sorry ladies, i am just complaining away today and its friday you ladies deserve happy thoughts, not things about my broken body lol.

You go ahead, sweetheart, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Congratulations, Lava!! Wonderful, wonderful news!! :happydance: :yipee::yipee:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I really appreciate all the support (and outrage on my behalf!). Just wanted to clear up a few things....

Every medicated cycle I've been on has included labs and ultrasounds about every other day. Problem is they were only checking my blood for my estrogen level to confirm follie maturity - they weren't checking LH to see if I was close to ovulating naturally. As far as I know, checking LH is not standard during an injectables+IUI cycle, but that's one of the things I intend to find out why not. I mean, if they're already drawing my blood every other day, how hard is it to add one more test to the list?! 

As for my meds, I was actually on a lower dose this time than in the past. (Each cycle has been tweaked a little based on my follie response during the previous cycle.) But I was stimmed for 8 days this time, and the last two I've only stimmed for 7 days. Because of the extra day of stims, they had actually already ordered an LH check for Wednesday's labs, but by then it was too late.

As for ovulating naturally in my first two IUIs, that was only the nurse's _guess _- she said she _wondered _if that's why the first two IUIs had been unsuccessful, not that that's why they were unsuccessful. Whether or not that's what actually happened is something that no one will probably ever know since I wasn't using OPKs and they weren't monitoring my LH. :shrug: But I have no doubt that my LH will now be checked in addition to my estrogen at every blood draw, and I have no doubt my dr will add a med to prevent ovulation before the trigger. My nurse did say that much was certain, and if she and/or the dr hadn't, I would be insisting on it, you can bet. :growlmad: (And no, on IUI they do not use any down-regging drugs. That's just an IVF thing.)

As for my dr being on holiday this week, I actually have no problem with that. IUI isn't like IVF - IUI patients don't cycle together at the same time. When you cycle on IUI is based solely on when your AF starts, and then you start stims on cd4. If my clinic didn't have 3 drs on staff, I would have had to skip this cycle altogether because my dr took vacation. So I'd rather they have 3 drs who cover for each other than have 1 dr and not be able to undergo tx at all when he's gone. 

That said, though, my confidence in the treatment I'm receiving there has definitely been shaken by this. On one hand, I understand that treating infertility is an inexact science, and mistakes and missteps are going to happen. But this particular mistake was 100% avoidable. And if I don't get a satisfactory response from my dr, I will be looking for a new one. (And I intend to tell him so - I have no qualms about that.)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Now that that's out of the way, on to the fun stuff! 

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO LAVA!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Wonderful news!!! And a definite lesson for every one of us to just not have a scan before 7 weeks. When it's my turn and I am tempted to let them take a look at 6 weeks, I will remind myself of what you've been through and say no thanks. :thumbup:

Luvvie, I am so glad your DH saw the light. :thumbup: Hope things are on the mend.

Butterfly, that's great news that your gp is willing to go ahead and run the tests now! Having that info can only make the process easier. I'm sorry about the BFN, though. :hugs:

OMM, hope you're feeling better soon.

All my whatevs, let's hear it for the no HPTs in the house! Can I get a what what! \\:D/ \\:D/

I'm a little worried about Missy and Carole - haven't heard from either in a while. Hope you're doing alright, ladies. :hugs::hugs:

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. DH and I are going to an art market this evening, if the rain holds off. Otherwise it'll be another exciting night on the couch watching tv and getting some kitty snuggles. :haha:

:hug:


----------



## onmymind17

HA, i am sorry you had to go through all this, i know when i was at my clinic doing the IUI's they ALWAYS checked LH along with the other things, so i am not sure why your place does not do it, i mean you have to know what the LH is doing, you cant just base it off of the follie sizes. I sure hope they can fix this and i am sending you all kinds of :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i just have to vent about this, I have a person at my company that is a real snot, she has nothing to do with me or my job, but keeps trying to stick her nose into everything i do. She is in a very high position in the company, a VP to be exact. A while back i had a run in with her because she took my laptop from my desk while i was gone and told the IT guys to "Not tell me where it was at" and then when she gave it back to me the next day, gave me a very nasty look, well she got written up by HR for that little stunt, unfortunatly so did I because someone went running to her telling her i called her a bitch, i did but it was a phone conversation with my DH. Now last night i left a check on my desk, it was tucked up by a bin and not visible unless you were actually walking into my cube. She took this check and gave it to my manager, who proceded to tell me about it. I am just furious about this, i am a very honest person, and i admitted that i forgot it on my desk, but the thing is and i told my manager this, someone could have left it on my desk after i left, my manager said, well it was on your desk, so your at fault :shock: ummm so if someone puts a check on my desk at 10pm i am supposed to know and run back to work to put it away!!!! I so cannot handle this anymore, this VP is bound and determined to find anything and everything that i do wrong and try to nail me for it, because she is mad that i got her written up!! Man i am sooooooo angry right now :growlmad::x:x I mean what am i a little child being scolded [-X I just want to walk in there and :finger::finger: to all of them. Ugh, sorry ladies, i just seem to be venting a lot today lol, no wonder why i have stress headaches!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies i just have to vent about this, I have a person at my company that is a real snot, she has nothing to do with me or my job, but keeps trying to stick her nose into everything i do. She is in a very high position in the company, a VP to be exact. A while back i had a run in with her because she took my laptop from my desk while i was gone and told the IT guys to "Not tell me where it was at" and then when she gave it back to me the next day, gave me a very nasty look, well she got written up by HR for that little stunt, unfortunatly so did I because someone went running to her telling her i called her a bitch, i did but it was a phone conversation with my DH. Now last night i left a check on my desk, it was tucked up by a bin and not visible unless you were actually walking into my cube. She took this check and gave it to my manager, who proceded to tell me about it. I am just furious about this, i am a very honest person, and i admitted that i forgot it on my desk, but the thing is and i told my manager this, someone could have left it on my desk after i left, my manager said, well it was on your desk, so your at fault :shock: ummm so if someone puts a check on my desk at 10pm i am supposed to know and run back to work to put it away!!!! I so cannot handle this anymore, this VP is bound and determined to find anything and everything that i do wrong and try to nail me for it, because she is mad that i got her written up!! Man i am sooooooo angry right now :growlmad::x:x I mean what am i a little child being scolded [-X I just want to walk in there and :finger::finger: to all of them. Ugh, sorry ladies, i just seem to be venting a lot today lol, no wonder why i have stress headaches!!!!

Wow..that VP and your manager are bitches! This is from me to them! :finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: take that! Getting picked on at work is one of the worst things because we spend so much of our time there. 

When I worked for a big Insurance Company my boss was an a$$hole just like that...always yelling at me...and god forbid I left a check on my desk....he was constanly on my butt for something. He told all of us that women shouldn't work, they should stay barefoot and pregnant at home!:wacko:
In front of all my co-workers he said my job was brainless and he didn't understand why I couldn't do my work faster. Well, I reported him to our main manager and after that, he took retaliation on me for going above him. He put me in a back room and started shouting at the top of his lungs at me about something on my desk....very calmly I got up and walked out went to medical (that was in the building) stayed there for a couple hours, then went home. Reported him to HR and wrote corporate a letter about what he did. Not only did he lose his management position in California, they sent him to Bloomington, IL where he wasn't allowed to manage anymore and I went out on stress leave and then quit. That was the worst job experience I ever had.

So, I totally understand where your coming from! I hope you can resolve it in some way...and maybe others will see that she is taking retaliation on you, for speaking up!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies i just have to vent about this, I have a person at my company that is a real snot, she has nothing to do with me or my job, but keeps trying to stick her nose into everything i do. She is in a very high position in the company, a VP to be exact. A while back i had a run in with her because she took my laptop from my desk while i was gone and told the IT guys to "Not tell me where it was at" and then when she gave it back to me the next day, gave me a very nasty look, well she got written up by HR for that little stunt, unfortunatly so did I because someone went running to her telling her i called her a bitch, i did but it was a phone conversation with my DH. Now last night i left a check on my desk, it was tucked up by a bin and not visible unless you were actually walking into my cube. She took this check and gave it to my manager, who proceded to tell me about it. I am just furious about this, i am a very honest person, and i admitted that i forgot it on my desk, but the thing is and i told my manager this, someone could have left it on my desk after i left, my manager said, well it was on your desk, so your at fault :shock: ummm so if someone puts a check on my desk at 10pm i am supposed to know and run back to work to put it away!!!! I so cannot handle this anymore, this VP is bound and determined to find anything and everything that i do wrong and try to nail me for it, because she is mad that i got her written up!! Man i am sooooooo angry right now :growlmad::x:x I mean what am i a little child being scolded [-X I just want to walk in there and :finger::finger: to all of them. Ugh, sorry ladies, i just seem to be venting a lot today lol, no wonder why i have stress headaches!!!!

I don't stand for this kind of crap in the workplace! Go over your bosses head. Call for a meeting with HR (add VP's boss and the boss of YOUR boss as well if need be) and let them know in detail what's been going and and that your feeling harassed now. Let them also know that if something isn't done about it, you'll take it further. Enough is enough! This is a professional workplace and the VP and sounds like her friend (your boss) need to grow up and act their part or get the heck out!:growlmad: Sounds like your being bullied and harassed. Depending on what they do, you "could" take them to court. ESPECIALLY if items are "stolen" off your desk. You DO need proof though.:winkwink:


----------



## skye2010

Chris, first I think Bvits raise a hormone in your body sharply, might be eastrogen, and that may be the reason of your headache. (One of the side effects of eastrogen pills is migraine headaches. I also experienced this when I had eastrogen supplements) It actually is quite a lottery to take those supplements cause their effects are not tested on you. So I suggest you come off those pills and see how it goes. 
Second I'm sorry that you are having such a bad time at work. Sounds like a horribly bitchy environment. :( Hope you would sort it out soon hon....

Luvy well done about dealing with a tough situation so well with so much gut :)))

Ha, IVF girls aren't thrown in a cycle together at all. When I talk about the girls I cycled together they are the ones that happen to receive treatment at the same time as me. MY clinic is very very busy. And they start on average 4-5 girls a day who happen to have their AF at the same time. So you end up meeting them, getting friendly to share experience while waiting around for scans and bloods. I also used another website's thread which was for girls who were cycling at the same 2 months of period so that's how I ended up getting to know so many people's experiences.

Fertility clinics usually has one expert dr who actually follows more or less everyone's progress. They are more senior and more knowledgable. And the success of the treatment mostly depends on their personal touch. Fertility treatments is not really a straight forward procedure at all. It needs to be tailored really well for the individual's reaction but also any 2 senior experts would actually treat the same patient differently. That's why clinic success rates vary so massively from one to next. 
While I cycled I saw different drs for scans, ec and transfers but the senior dr was checking all the reports and giving instructions to every woman. This way they kept a tight control of the quality. I personally would have felt quite uncomfortable receiving treatment while the main dr was away. That's why I wrote that. I suppose my post was a little hot headed. I'm sorry. Treatments have many side effects on a woman's body. They are expensive, exhausting and very nerve wrecking. Having had a failed tx I just feel sympathy for anyone who fails one. Also I sympathise a lot with everyone in here cause I talk to you girls more often than I talk to anyone about this really. Saying that it's not up to me to decide what happened on your cycle was a your dr's negligence or not, I am not an expert. I hope you would resolve it soon.


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> Ha, IVF girls aren't thrown in a cycle together at all. When I talk about the girls I cycled together they are the ones that happen to receive treatment at the same time as me. MY clinic is very very busy. And they start on average 4-5 girls a day who happen to have their AF at the same time. So you end up meeting them, getting friendly to share experience while waiting around for scans and bloods. I also used another website's thread which was for girls who were cycling at the same 2 months of period so that's how I ended up getting to know so many people's experiences.

A-ha... see, most clinics in the US (at least, at all the ones I've looked into and read about) cycle IVF patients together at the same time, using bcp to make sure they start AF together. Makes it easier for the dr to block out surgery days for retrieval and transfer (which makes it easier for the front office to schedule non-IVF patients, because they know exactly when the dr will be in surgery), and makes it easier for the embryology lab to shut down for cleaning. 

But regardless, I thank you for your support through all this. I know you know how it feels, and I really do appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies i just have to vent about this, I have a person at my company that is a real snot, she has nothing to do with me or my job, but keeps trying to stick her nose into everything i do. She is in a very high position in the company, a VP to be exact. A while back i had a run in with her because she took my laptop from my desk while i was gone and told the IT guys to "Not tell me where it was at" and then when she gave it back to me the next day, gave me a very nasty look, well she got written up by HR for that little stunt, unfortunatly so did I because someone went running to her telling her i called her a bitch, i did but it was a phone conversation with my DH. Now last night i left a check on my desk, it was tucked up by a bin and not visible unless you were actually walking into my cube. She took this check and gave it to my manager, who proceded to tell me about it. I am just furious about this, i am a very honest person, and i admitted that i forgot it on my desk, but the thing is and i told my manager this, someone could have left it on my desk after i left, my manager said, well it was on your desk, so your at fault :shock: ummm so if someone puts a check on my desk at 10pm i am supposed to know and run back to work to put it away!!!! I so cannot handle this anymore, this VP is bound and determined to find anything and everything that i do wrong and try to nail me for it, because she is mad that i got her written up!! Man i am sooooooo angry right now :growlmad::x:x I mean what am i a little child being scolded [-X I just want to walk in there and :finger::finger: to all of them. Ugh, sorry ladies, i just seem to be venting a lot today lol, no wonder why i have stress headaches!!!!

Now doesn't that just make the day suck! I'm so sorry you are going through this crap, you don't deserve that! :nope::nope::nope:

At my work, I'm the only one on my team on the east coast, the rest of the team is in LA. We are learning new products to support (I'm a software engineer) and there is this one girl who knows one product inside and out and does not document everything. So now when I have to learn it for my site, she just keeps resisting telling me anything and telling my boss I'm being difficult because I ask her how she did something. When I ask her to document it she flips out, starts swearing and tells me to read the manual, she's not going to help. And she complains all the time that people do wrong things and is just a miserable and very odd girl. She causes me major stress and frankly I would love to tell her off but I can't in a polite way without getting into trouble. :haha:

I think we need a vacation! Back to the tent, I say! :haha::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

OMM-I just don't get women sometime. You'd think there'd be this sorority type of solidairty, but it doesn't seem to exist and some women go the other way and deliberately seem to want to cause trouble for others. It is clear that this woman has her own issues and is targeting you. You don't have to put up with this, as it is nothing short of workplace harrassment, and if you mentioned 'industrial tribunal', you'd see her a%se running for the door...

Bug hugs to you, this isn't a nice situation at all. Document exactly what happened and, like MA says, go over her head if needs be.

Defo back to the tent, and hope your headache clears... strangely, I've had a sinusy type headache for over two months, and the antibiotics I had from my doctor, hasn't made a bit of difference, so I'm wondering whether it's the B50 vits I'm taking too. I'm going to omit them tomorrow, and see if my head clears too.

Don't let this crap spoil your weekend-work to live, not live to work I say!

Huge hugs to you hun, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and let's raise a few glasses of :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine: to the weekend!

Lots of love to everybody!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

HA if you ever decide on an IVF it would be a good idea to find a clinic that doesn't schedule patients according to their lab or dr's schedule. Using other hormones before IVF to schedule your AF actually is not a good idea. I had a timing problem on this cycle so I wanted to use the pill for a month before the cycle and my dr didn't allow it. He sid it actually messes with the hormones. The clinic I went earlier did that. They also used a short protocol on me to be able to fit me in quickly and their result was really bad with egg maturity.

The tx fs's will have to buckle down and watch their patients better I'm afraid. If that means sacrafising on holidays or working later hrs than be it.. Cause tx's involve big profits. I'm sure both the drug companies and the clinics make a good profit. If you think about it £6000-12000 . Involves 10-12 simple blood tests , 7-8 scans (if that), two 10 min surgical procedure and a transfer which isn't much different than a smear test. And there is also the lab which is a petri dish, a dark room and a machine where they can grow the embies.

On the other hand weather the treatment works or not the woman is subject to same amount of hormones, long or short term side effects and risks (hss, birth defects and in the future it puts the women's bodies in the risk of ovarian cancer) + the loss of money and time etc etc.

Successful or not the clinics and the drug companies make money from desperate and vulnerable couples. Some couples try 4-5-6 times before it works and some of these treatments are definitely there cause they weren't performed well. I bet some fs hardly remember their patients cause the appointments are less than half an hour. I'm not trying to undermine the expertise but it is not like a long vertebra surgery with risks of losing the patient. And there is always a lot of woman lined up to receive the tx. I believe the fs's really need to take responsibility on the tx they apply cause it's such an emotionally and economically draining exercise.

Girls I hope everyone's having a good time this weekend. The weather is lovely in London :)) We had a nice walk in the park with the dogs. Felt a little better afterwards. I'm kind of worried about my weight gain. I'm always hungry and can't tell if I eat too much or not. I need to find a way to exercise. Perhaps it's time to get my lazy bum out of the couch and go to the pool down the road everyday.


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
Sorry about the dreaded witch and that nasty UTI. I hope that you are being kind to yourself this weekend and treat yourself to something like wine or chocolate or whatever else you enjoy! 

Chris & Newlymarriedgirl,
Those work situations sound awful. I'm an employment lawyer and although I defend state agencies and public universities when they get sued for harassment, I also try to train their employees and managers about harassment to prevent that. Check out your internal grievance policy for harassment and file a formal complaint. Make them take you seriously and do not let them harass you. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Just finally got out of the house and took a walk around the neighborhood. Whew is it hot! Skye, hope you had a nice walk in London. That sounds so lovely! :)


----------



## NorthStar

Hi all, I'm back from holidays, had no internet or mobile reception in the holiday house so I was forced to take a complete break from fretting over TTC.

HappyAuntie so sorry to hear about your treatment being messed up, that really does suck :hugs:

Congrats lavalux on your twins, that is fabulous news.

Everyone else yeah I wish I could get on the whatevers wagon too but I'm bringing my over regimented organisational style to TTC like I do with everything else in life.

AFM, AF arrived a week early, I had taken a short course of BCP the previous month to try and move my cycle back a week (my OH works offshore and is away half the time so TTC is a logistical nightmare for us) it seemed to work but then AF date reverted back to where it would have been:nope:

This cycle is almost certainly a bust, and without intervention the next 4-5 cycles likely I'll ov before he gets home.

Anyway I'm back to the doctors this week going to try again with a short course of mini BCP, and in the meantime I'm dosing myself up with EPO in the hope that it delays ov for a few days :dohh: TMI alert but I'm peeing yellow I'm taking so much of the stuff.


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies! :hi: I've missed you all. I've been super busy and now I have to catch up on all your posts. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## missyt

HA, I just saw all your posts and I can't believe your IUI got cancelled. I can't imagine what you were feeling after taking a 3 month break. Frustrating isn't strong enough a word. I wish I could give you a big hug right now. I'm supposed to be going on travel for work to Indianapolis at the end of July and I wish I could find you and give you a huge hug. I often wonder about my clinic sometimes and the monitoring. I know it isn't an exact science but for all the money we spend it just isn't fair. And as far as having a 2nd child, I may have mentioned before that our big boss at work is 47 and has a 2 year old and is pregnant with twins. I'm not sure what her secret is, as you said before, probably donor eggs but when I see her walking around I do realize its not too late for me as I'd love to have more than one child too.

FM, that is so cute about he bracelet DH gave you.

MA, I hope your infection clears up. I'm praying for you and Amelia.

Chris, I hope your headache has gone away.

Lava, I'm so excited about your news and your sweet little twins! I have to admit, I am so jealous. I'd love to have twins!

Luvvie, I really wish our men would be a little more sensitive to us considering the emotional state we are in. I think they just don't think sometimes. Its good you guys talked and I hope things are better between you. Big hugs.

Hello to Macwooly, Butterfly, Sadie, purplelou, newmarried, Skye, padbrat, Dwrgi, ginger, northstar, vittori and all you other girls I'm so sorry I can see your profile pics but names escape me.

AFM, I've just been super busy at work, working 10 hours days. I have a new boss and he is expecting a lot out of me. Also, we have ss for 2 weeks so I pick him up from camp in the evenings and we've been trying to do stuff to entertain him on the weekends. I'm currently on the tww and af is due July 4th.


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies! it's been so hot this weekend!! we have been so busy with some DIY jobs that needed doing, so Im behind with posts, but will catch up later. hope everyone is doing great though ! :hugs:

the :witch: got me this morning. :growlmad: at least this gives me more of an idea about my cycle length etc because this is only my second cycle since stopping birth control - it also tells me we probably did almost all the :sex: too late in the last cycle - live and learn! never mind, tonight I may have one nice cold beer (just one!) to commiserate and celebrate our hard work today.


----------



## Macwooly

Missyt - FXed for an independence day baby for you :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:



> Hi ladies! it's been so hot this weekend!! we have been so busy with some DIY jobs that needed doing, so Im behind with posts, but will catch up later. hope everyone is doing great though ! :hugs:
> 
> the :witch: got me this morning. :growlmad: at least this gives me more of an idea about my cycle length etc because this is only my second cycle since stopping birth control - it also tells me we probably did almost all the :sex: too late in the last cycle - live and learn! never mind, tonight I may have one nice cold beer (just one!) to commiserate and celebrate our hard work today.

Sorry the witch got you :hugs: Good luck with your new cycle :dust:


----------



## newmarriedgal

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies! it's been so hot this weekend!! we have been so busy with some DIY jobs that needed doing, so Im behind with posts, but will catch up later. hope everyone is doing great though ! :hugs:
> 
> the :witch: got me this morning. :growlmad: at least this gives me more of an idea about my cycle length etc because this is only my second cycle since stopping birth control - it also tells me we probably did almost all the :sex: too late in the last cycle - live and learn! never mind, tonight I may have one nice cold beer (just one!) to commiserate and celebrate our hard work today.


Hi Purple! just wanted to let you know that I too was on BCP for almost 9 years (mostly for regulation, they were out of control from endometriosis) and I stopped the pills in early April. The next 2 cycles were 25 days which was shocking to me as they usually were 35-38 days before I started BCP. Anyways, I didn't know when I was ovulating so after the May AF ended, I figured about 5 days after it stopped we just needed to :sex: every day for the next 5 days (sometimes a double dose but hey, I'm a newly wed! :blush::haha:) and then boom, that worked! :happydance::happydance: 

And then a few days later I went to a party not knowing it took and got a little tipsy but hey, the little bean was still traveling down and not implanted yet! (naturally I have not had another drop even though I would love one!)!

but I just wanted to give some feedback as one who just got off a long time on BCP and within 3 months got my BFP! Tons of good luck to you on the next cycle!! :dust:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Missy*- It is so good to hear from you!!!:hugs::hugs: Sending lot's of :dust::dust: for a 4th of July bfp.

*Purplelou*- Sorry af got ya!:hugs::hugs:

Hello- to all of you ladies & hope you are having a good weekend!:coffee:


----------



## Neversaynever

hey everyone :hi:

Just a quickie anot long back from weekend away and a bit tired and trying to catch up with everything :haha:

Purplelou...sorry the hag got you :hugs:

Missy...fingers crossed for the Independence day BFP :flower:

OMM...sorry that person is being a mean shit...don't let them make you feel like crap...like MA said...go over their heads if they are not going to be professional enough to work with you. Hope your head has cleared and you're still on the 'ol wagn with me?

Everyone else...:hi: and :hugs:

AFM...tired and a bit sunburned :wacko: have had the sniffles over the last couple of days...pesky colds have been going around my workplace all week :dohh: have manged to get a few naps in but still knackered..far too much relaxing at the weekend and it's tired me out :haha:

Love to all though :flower:

XxX


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello ladies :flower:

I hope you've all had a fab weekend. It's been a sad one here, not only is it my mum's Birthday today (she would've been 65, bless her), but my ex-sister-in-law passed away last night. She was only 40 and has left behind my darling niece and nephew and a 6 month old baby she had with her new partner.

Unbeknown to us all, she was a chronic alcoholic. She must've been drinking heavily throughout the pregnancy, so it's some miracle that she gave birth to a happy and healthy baby boy, who will now, sadly, never know his mother. It breaks my heart to think about him and my two little munchkins (my brother's children). 

Thankfully, my brother has his two children and her partner is going to raise his boy, Freddie. I'm sorry to bring a downer to the forum tonight, we all have enough to deal with as it is.

Aside from that, I'm now officially on the 'Whatevers - wagon' (if you'll still have me?), I ovulated later this month (third month using the CBFM, it's had me very confused!), so now it's a waiting game... or a try NOT to wait game. We also have our GP appointment on Tuesday and husband has finally had an appointment through to see a psychologist regarding his DE.. so we're getting serious now :nope:

Okay, I'm going to leave you all in peace now. Have a wonderful evening and lots of :dust: to you all!

C xx


----------



## NorthStar

Good luck with your appointment tigerlily1975

That is a very sad story about your SIL, my OH's family was also touched with alcoholism, and my partner does not drink at all himself due to being around it his whole life.


----------



## Macwooly

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you've all had a fab weekend. It's been a sad one here, not only is it my mum's Birthday today (she would've been 65, bless her), but my ex-sister-in-law passed away last night. She was only 40 and has left behind my darling niece and nephew and a 6 month old baby she had with her new partner.
> 
> Unbeknown to us all, she was a chronic alcoholic. She must've been drinking heavily throughout the pregnancy, so it's some miracle that she gave birth to a happy and healthy baby boy, who will now, sadly, never know his mother. It breaks my heart to think about him and my two little munchkins (my brother's children).
> 
> Thankfully, my brother has his two children and her partner is going to raise his boy, Freddie. I'm sorry to bring a downer to the forum tonight, we all have enough to deal with as it is.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm now officially on the 'Whatevers - wagon' (if you'll still have me?), I ovulated later this month (third month using the CBFM, it's had me very confused!), so now it's a waiting game... or a try NOT to wait game. We also have our GP appointment on Tuesday and husband has finally had an appointment through to see a psychologist regarding his DE.. so we're getting serious now :nope:
> 
> Okay, I'm going to leave you all in peace now. Have a wonderful evening and lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> C xx

So sorry about your ex SIL :hugs: 

Good luck with your appointment on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey folks - I'm back off holiday & I've brought the witch with me!!! Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey folks - I'm back off holiday & I've brought the witch with me!!! Hope you're all ok xx

Sorry the witch is with you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## GMATP 2011

Congratulations Lava! So happy for you! Hope to see you on the pregnancy over 35 thread too!


----------



## Neversaynever

Tigerlily..so sorry about your SIL :hugs: such a tragic story for your nieces and nephews :(

Twinkle...you're supoised to bring nice things back from hols..:grr: nasty hag :hugs:

Northstar... welcome back hun

Macwooly...how're you doing hun...still on whatever wagon?

FM...you ok?

Lynneb, Skye and lava...hope you're all doing ok :flower:

Padbrat, nikki, Carole...not seen you for a while, hope you're ok :hugs:

Everyone else :hi:

AFM, my sniffly nose that started on Saturday is turning into a cold :grr: not impressed at all!

Urgh.. Monday already :hissy:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

I am still most definitely on the whatever wagon :happydance: 

Thanks to the heatwave I am struggling to sleep well and having to sit in front of an air con unit as the humidity will trigger migraines if I'm not careful. So I am still temping but read it, record it and think "how inaccurate can that be" :) And if I feel off, unwell or something unusually I know it will be the weather affecting me so definitely no point symptom spotting even if I wanted to :)

How are is everyone else? 

Hope all the expectant ladies are keeping well and trying not to worry about their beanies :hugs:

And lots and lots of :dust: to all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning Everybody!

I hope you all had a great weekend... We've got beautiful weather in Wales at the moment-sunny and warm! Lifts the spirits!!

Everybody okay??

I'm sorry to hear of your sad news Tiger-how very sad for that little baby boy.... and your two nephews too, obviously. My heart goes out to them.

Missy-I hope you have a quieter week-you must be exhausted hun. Big :hugs: to you-my AF is due same time as yours. Let's hope neither arrives!!! Fingers crossed! :hugs::hugs:

FM-bracelet sounds lovely-what a thoughtful DH you have!! :hugs:

Butterfly-how is the infection? Hope you're okay. Did you say AF arrived? Evil old bag..... :flower:

Never-do you feel any better? Sound like you had a fab weekend-lots of relaxing is very exhausting, isn't it??!! :hugs:

How are you now HA? When will you meet with the docs to discuss the failed IUI? Thinking of you! :hugs:

HI MA-hope you're feeling a bit better. :hugs:

OMM-what have you decided to do re. the manager? I hope it resolves itself-this sort of thing only adds to our stres, and we can do without it, quite frankly! Lots of love and hugs!

Skye and Lava-how are you both? Hope all okay? Big :hugs: to you!

Lots of :thumbup::thumbup: to Luvmydoggies, Macwooly, NorthStar, NewMarriedGal, PurpleLou, LynnB, Carole, Donna, and anybody else I've forgotten!

OH and I have our appointment with the counsellor in advance of the IVF tonight-what is she going to want to talk about???? I just need tools to deal with it all...such an emotional hurdle. Am really dreading it, but have got to be positive. My OH (who is a life coach and counsellor) had me writing positive affirmations in my journal yesterday-"I WILL be pregnant", "I AM going to be a mother", rather than my usual self sabotaging thoughts which run along the lines of 'It'll never happen to me; IVF won't work!' So, I've got to keep telling myself this: IT WILL HAPPEN! 

Also, does anybody know why they give you drugs to suppress your cycle before IVF? This will start in July (if evil vile witch arrives), and then the August cycle will be THE ONE!

I did loads of research into embryos on Friday night-I knew nothing about eight cell emrbyos, etc. SOOOOOO much to learn.

Enough of me-have a great week and thinking of you all!
Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey folks - I'm back off holiday & I've brought the witch with me!!! Hope you're all ok xx

Sorry to hear this Twinkle-I hate the witch! Allow yourself lots of treats and pampering-we have got to be kind to ourselves if/when AF shows.

Big :hugs:!


----------



## Butterfly67

Missyt good to see you back and keeping busy in the tww, good luck for 4th July

purple - sorry the :witch: got you but yes, good that you know your cycle lengths

never - hope the cold gets better soon and the sunburn isn't too bad!

tiger - so sorry about your ex SIL, tragic :hugs:

twinkle - sorry the :witch: got you

dwrgi - think infection is almost gone thx :) - thought the witch was arriving a few days ago because of cramps the last couple of days but still waiting - due today anyway :(
Definitely think the positive thinking and affirmations thing works. I have some subliminal recordings that I put on every night just as I am going to bed :) Very exciting for August :happydance:

Hello to NMG, luv, skye, lynn, northstar, macw, GMATP, lava and anyone else I have forgotten! 
:dust:


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there - I'm new to this forum so just wanted to say "hello".

I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle. We have been TTC #1 for nearly 5 years (mc in Sept 2007 at just under 12 weeks). We've had all the relevant tests and they cam back clear for both of us. Decided not to go for any fertility treatment.

Anyway, would love to hear from any ladies in the same or similar situation to me. 
Thank you!


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there - I'm new to this forum so just wanted to say "hello".
> 
> I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle. We have been TTC #1 for nearly 5 years (mc in Sept 2007 at just under 12 weeks). We've had all the relevant tests and they cam back clear for both of us. Decided not to go for any fertility treatment.
> 
> Anyway, would love to hear from any ladies in the same or similar situation to me.
> Thank you!

Hello :hi: Sorry for your lose :hugs: and FXed this is your BFP cycle :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there - I'm new to this forum so just wanted to say "hello".
> 
> I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle. We have been TTC #1 for nearly 5 years (mc in Sept 2007 at just under 12 weeks). We've had all the relevant tests and they cam back clear for both of us. Decided not to go for any fertility treatment.
> 
> Anyway, would love to hear from any ladies in the same or similar situation to me.
> Thank you!

Welcome to this forum, Sarah. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of your miscarriage back in 2007, that must have been really traumatic.

How frustrating that you have both had the all-clear, and still no BFP, so fingers crossed this will be your month!! My partner and I have been trying for just obver 3 and a half years-we are starting IVF next month. Tired of trying and waiting. Have you completely ruled out fertility treatment? I can fully understand your decision. 

Hope your stay here is short and let's thing positive for a BFP for you!

Big :hugs::hugs:.
A
x


----------



## Sarah69

Thank you - I've caught all that baby dust!!

I would so love a BFP as we did our best this month :lol:

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there

Yes we ruled out fertility treatment a while ago now. A few reasons, one being finance. I realise time is running out for us but I'm still hopeful we can manage one more BFP before I turn 43.

Are there many ladies who have had BFP TTC#1 at my age?
xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there - I'm new to this forum so just wanted to say "hello".
> 
> I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle. We have been TTC #1 for nearly 5 years (mc in Sept 2007 at just under 12 weeks). We've had all the relevant tests and they cam back clear for both of us. Decided not to go for any fertility treatment.
> 
> Anyway, would love to hear from any ladies in the same or similar situation to me.
> Thank you!

Welcome Sarah :wave: - sorry to hear about the mc and wishing you lots of :dust: for a bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I went to the Science Museum in London last week & was walking around quite happily when I came upon a display of IVF equipment - I nearly fainted at the sight of the egg collection needle :sick: haven't been able to stop picturing it since!!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> I went to the Science Museum in London last week & was walking around quite happily when I came upon a display of IVF equipment - I nearly fainted at the sight of the egg collection needle :sick: haven't been able to stop picturing it since!!

Oh gosh, don't say anything lke that otherwise I'll pull out of it all again!!! Am cakking it as it is!!!

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> OH and I have our appointment with the counsellor in advance of the IVF tonight-what is she going to want to talk about???? *I just need tools to deal with it all...such an emotional hurdle. * Am really dreading it, but have got to be positive. My OH (who is a life coach and counsellor) had me writing positive affirmations in my journal yesterday-"I WILL be pregnant", "I AM going to be a mother", rather than my usual self sabotaging thoughts which run along the lines of 'It'll never happen to me; IVF won't work!' So, I've got to keep telling myself this: IT WILL HAPPEN!
> 
> Also, does anybody know why they give you drugs to suppress your cycle before IVF? This will start in July (if evil vile witch arrives), and then the August cycle will be THE ONE!
> 
> I did loads of research into embryos on Friday night-I knew nothing about eight cell emrbyos, etc. SOOOOOO much to learn.

That is exactly what the counselor will want to talk about - giving you the tools to deal with the emotional hurdles. Definitely not something to stress about - he/she is there to help you, and to make you think about some things that maybe you haven't thought of yet, so that you're more prepared to handle them if they come up. He/she is not there to judge you or declare you're unfit for treatment! :winkwink: No one has to emotional tools to handle IVF before they go through it. Likewise, most patients don't know anything about eight-cell embryos etc before they start - you educate yourself as you go along by reading and by asking questions. Use the staff at your clinic - they have seen it all and have heard all the questions before - it is their job to present the information in lay terms so you can understand, and if you don't understand, ask again until you do. 

As for the drugs to suppress your cycle before IVF, they do that so they can exert complete control over your hormones externally, without risking something going off wonky like ovulating on your own. :growlmad: :haha: 



Sarah69 said:


> Hi there - I'm new to this forum so just wanted to say "hello".
> 
> I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle. We have been TTC #1 for nearly 5 years (mc in Sept 2007 at just under 12 weeks). We've had all the relevant tests and they cam back clear for both of us. Decided not to go for any fertility treatment.
> 
> Anyway, would love to hear from any ladies in the same or similar situation to me.
> Thank you!

Welcome, Sarah! :hi: Glad you found us! 



twinkle1975 said:


> I went to the Science Museum in London last week & was walking around quite happily when I came upon a display of IVF equipment - I nearly fainted at the sight of the egg collection needle :sick: haven't been able to stop picturing it since!!

:rofl: :rofl: That's why most women are sedated before collection, so you don't have to see what's about to happen! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there - I'm new to this forum so just wanted to say "hello".
> 
> I'm on CD20 of a 30 day cycle. We have been TTC #1 for nearly 5 years (mc in Sept 2007 at just under 12 weeks). We've had all the relevant tests and they cam back clear for both of us. Decided not to go for any fertility treatment.
> 
> Anyway, would love to hear from any ladies in the same or similar situation to me.
> Thank you!

Welcome Sarah! :hi: big :hugs: for your mc in 07, hoping you will have success soon!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I went to the Science Museum in London last week & was walking around quite happily when I came upon a display of IVF equipment - I nearly fainted at the sight of the egg collection needle :sick: haven't been able to stop picturing it since!!
> 
> Oh gosh, don't say anything lke that otherwise I'll pull out of it all again!!! Am cakking it as it is!!!
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Quick read what HA said - sorry didn't mean to worry you :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Never- Glad you are enjoying the whateve wagon, we all need a break at some point on this journey.

Macwooly- I hope you caught that eggie....Fx for you

Dwrgi- Good luck with the counseling before the IVF, we go for a consult next week and I think it may be a good idea for me to look into counseling before we begin too. 

OMM- Hope you are feeling better and so sorry that you are having a hard time at work, I hope that you get it worked out.

HA- I didn't know that women do IVF in cycles.....interesting.

Missyt- Glad that you are back we have missed you!

Purple- so sorry that AF got you......Hugs!

Tiger- So sorry about your SIL....good luck with your appt and Yay for DH and his appt.

Twinkle- Welcome back

Sarah69 welcome!

AFM- I am attempting to stay on the whatever wagon with the rest of the ladies and I thought it would be easy especially since I didn't think I would know when I was ovulating. Turns out my body had other plans, yesterday I started cramping which means I was ovulating, My Dh and I had all bases coverd as we had been bd'ing off and on all week, we gave it another go last night so now I'm in the 2ww....uggh and struggling not to fall off......Never PLEASE, PLEASE tie me down, I'm hanging over the edge.


----------



## Macwooly

FM you can hang onto me as I am firmly on the whatever wagon :)

AFM - I've just had a call from my closest female friend (we're like sisters) she is 10 weeks pregnant :happydance: She is 38 and her DH is 45. She has a block tube and he has poor SA and a week before her BFP she had met with the consultant about being referred for IVF. This is their first child and they have been TTC for 23 cycles. I am so chuffed for her and I will be an honorary aunt :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I am attempting to stay on the whatever wagon with the rest of the ladies and I thought it would be easy especially since I didn't think I would know when I was ovulating. Turns out my body had other plans, yesterday I started cramping which means I was ovulating, My Dh and I had all bases coverd as we had been bd'ing off and on all week, we gave it another go last night so now I'm in the 2ww....uggh and struggling not to fall off......Never PLEASE, PLEASE tie me down, I'm hanging over the edge.

Hang on tight! We've got you!! :coolio: Truly, it will happen this month or it won't, but no amount of stressing over it will change that outcome, so you might as well cut yourself some slack and enjoy your days one at a time instead of thinking two weeks out. You can do it!! :happydance:



Macwooly said:


> AFM - I've just had a call from my closest female friend (we're like sisters) she is 10 weeks pregnant :happydance: She is 38 and her DH is 45. She has a block tube and he has poor SA and a week before her BFP she had met with the consultant about being referred for IVF. This is their first child and they have been TTC for 23 cycles. I am so chuffed for her and I will be an honorary aunt :happydance:

What happy news! I had a similar encounter over the weekend - my mulch guy was here sprucing up the garden for us and he said his wife is due in two months... his youngest child (so far!) is 19 and just started college, and his older son died suddenly about 18 months ago... his wife had to have one ovary removed a few years ago... given that and their age, they stopped using bc some time ago, so to say this baby was a surprise is an understatement... but he talked about how this surprise little one has renewed their faith after the death of their oldest, and inspired him to quit smoking and lose weight (he's down about 60 lbs since I last saw him, which is what prompted this conversation in the first place) because he wants to be around for this one. 

I was surprised by my own reaction to his story - in the past I would have felt discouraged and had a why-not-me kind of reaction, but instead I found his story really uplifting and it gave me hope, that there can be happy endings to sad stories - and if his story can end happy, so can mine. My lessons learned: a) hope feels good, and b) anti-depressants can do wonderful things! :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I am attempting to stay on the whatever wagon with the rest of the ladies and I thought it would be easy especially since I didn't think I would know when I was ovulating. Turns out my body had other plans, yesterday I started cramping which means I was ovulating, My Dh and I had all bases coverd as we had been bd'ing off and on all week, we gave it another go last night so now I'm in the 2ww....uggh and struggling not to fall off......Never PLEASE, PLEASE tie me down, I'm hanging over the edge.
> 
> Hang on tight! We've got you!! :coolio: Truly, it will happen this month or it won't, but no amount of stressing over it will change that outcome, so you might as well cut yourself some slack and enjoy your days one at a time instead of thinking two weeks out. You can do it!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I've just had a call from my closest female friend (we're like sisters) she is 10 weeks pregnant :happydance: She is 38 and her DH is 45. She has a block tube and he has poor SA and a week before her BFP she had met with the consultant about being referred for IVF. This is their first child and they have been TTC for 23 cycles. I am so chuffed for her and I will be an honorary aunt :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What happy news! I had a similar encounter over the weekend - my mulch guy was here sprucing up the garden for us and he said his wife is due in two months... his youngest child (so far!) is 19 and just started college, and his older son died suddenly about 18 months ago... his wife had to have one ovary removed a few years ago... given that and their age, they stopped using bc some time ago, so to say this baby was a surprise is an understatement... but he talked about how this surprise little one has renewed their faith after the death of their oldest, and inspired him to quit smoking and lose weight (he's down about 60 lbs since I last saw him, which is what prompted this conversation in the first place) because he wants to be around for this one.
> 
> I was surprised by my own reaction to his story - in the past I would have felt discouraged and had a why-not-me kind of reaction, but instead I found his story really uplifting and it gave me hope, that there can be happy endings to sad stories - and if his story can end happy, so can mine. My lessons learned: a) hope feels good, and b) anti-depressants can do wonderful things! :haha:Click to expand...

Woohoo on the PMA - just want to send you big squishes & hugs :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

HappyAuntie said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I am attempting to stay on the whatever wagon with the rest of the ladies and I thought it would be easy especially since I didn't think I would know when I was ovulating. Turns out my body had other plans, yesterday I started cramping which means I was ovulating, My Dh and I had all bases coverd as we had been bd'ing off and on all week, we gave it another go last night so now I'm in the 2ww....uggh and struggling not to fall off......Never PLEASE, PLEASE tie me down, I'm hanging over the edge.
> 
> Hang on tight! We've got you!! :coolio: Truly, it will happen this month or it won't, but no amount of stressing over it will change that outcome, so you might as well cut yourself some slack and enjoy your days one at a time instead of thinking two weeks out. You can do it!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I've just had a call from my closest female friend (we're like sisters) she is 10 weeks pregnant :happydance: She is 38 and her DH is 45. She has a block tube and he has poor SA and a week before her BFP she had met with the consultant about being referred for IVF. This is their first child and they have been TTC for 23 cycles. I am so chuffed for her and I will be an honorary aunt :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What happy news! I had a similar encounter over the weekend - my mulch guy was here sprucing up the garden for us and he said his wife is due in two months... his youngest child (so far!) is 19 and just started college, and his older son died suddenly about 18 months ago... his wife had to have one ovary removed a few years ago... given that and their age, they stopped using bc some time ago, so to say this baby was a surprise is an understatement... but he talked about how this surprise little one has renewed their faith after the death of their oldest, and inspired him to quit smoking and lose weight (he's down about 60 lbs since I last saw him, which is what prompted this conversation in the first place) because he wants to be around for this one.
> 
> I was surprised by my own reaction to his story - in the past I would have felt discouraged and had a why-not-me kind of reaction, but instead I found his story really uplifting and it gave me hope, that there can be happy endings to sad stories - and if his story can end happy, so can mine. My lessons learned: a) hope feels good, and b) anti-depressants can do wonderful things! :haha:Click to expand...

Glad you are feeling more upbeat :hugs: So sorry about your recent news and the cancellation and praying you get your BFP very soon :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Argh...I almost fell off the wagon :dohh:

Went to the supermarket to pick up milk and contemplated buying some HPT's...

Bumped in to our old neighbour from childhood and had a big hug. She then asked if I'd had the baby yet :dohh: 

That equates to...I'm very overweight/looking pregnant :wacko: and yes I cried as I told her that I had miscarried. Soon put me back in place as the fear of actually being pregnant again is high :dohh:

So I'm strapping myself in to the back of the wagon and all will be fine. 

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Neversaynever said:


> Argh...I almost fell off the wagon :dohh:
> 
> Went to the supermarket to pick up milk and contemplated buying some HPT's...
> 
> Bumped in to our old neighbour from childhood and had a big hug. She then asked if I'd had the baby yet :dohh:
> 
> That equates to...I'm very overweight/looking pregnant :wacko: and yes I cried as I told her that I had miscarried. Soon put me back in place as the fear of actually being pregnant again is high :dohh:
> 
> So I'm strapping myself in to the back of the wagon and all will be fine.
> 
> XxX

We're holding you tightly :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever said:


> Argh...I almost fell off the wagon :dohh:
> 
> Went to the supermarket to pick up milk and contemplated buying some HPT's...
> 
> Bumped in to our old neighbour from childhood and had a big hug. She then asked if I'd had the baby yet :dohh:
> 
> That equates to...I'm very overweight/looking pregnant :wacko: and yes I cried as I told her that I had miscarried. Soon put me back in place as the fear of actually being pregnant again is high :dohh:
> 
> So I'm strapping myself in to the back of the wagon and all will be fine.
> 
> XxX

:hugs: And hold to me tight as I'm not falling off :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

....currently sat on the wagon, one arm securing twinkle, one leg wrapped round Macwooly, one toe grabbing FM and my butt is squishing anyone else that dares to slip off :haha:

Thanks ladies :hugs: I blooming hate feeling pants so I'll revert to my clownlike behaviour again...much more fun :flower:

Xxx


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you've all had a fab weekend. It's been a sad one here, not only is it my mum's Birthday today (she would've been 65, bless her), but my ex-sister-in-law passed away last night. She was only 40 and has left behind my darling niece and nephew and a 6 month old baby she had with her new partner.
> 
> Unbeknown to us all, she was a chronic alcoholic. She must've been drinking heavily throughout the pregnancy, so it's some miracle that she gave birth to a happy and healthy baby boy, who will now, sadly, never know his mother. It breaks my heart to think about him and my two little munchkins (my brother's children).
> 
> Thankfully, my brother has his two children and her partner is going to raise his boy, Freddie. I'm sorry to bring a downer to the forum tonight, we all have enough to deal with as it is.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm now officially on the 'Whatevers - wagon' (if you'll still have me?), I ovulated later this month (third month using the CBFM, it's had me very confused!), so now it's a waiting game... or a try NOT to wait game. We also have our GP appointment on Tuesday and husband has finally had an appointment through to see a psychologist regarding his DE.. so we're getting serious now :nope:
> 
> Okay, I'm going to leave you all in peace now. Have a wonderful evening and lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> C xx

Oh i am so sorry to hear that about your ex SIL, and big hugs to you for missing your mom, of course your welcome on the whatevers wagon, any time you want you just hop on, and yea for dh finally getting serious, hopefully you will have your bfp very soon!!



twinkle1975 said:


> Hey folks - I'm back off holiday & I've brought the witch with me!!! Hope you're all ok xx

 Big hugs to you honey, stupid witch!!!! Why cant she take a holiday!!




Macwooly said:


> I am still most definitely on the whatever wagon :happydance:
> 
> Thanks to the heatwave I am struggling to sleep well and having to sit in front of an air con unit as the humidity will trigger migraines if I'm not careful. So I am still temping but read it, record it and think "how inaccurate can that be" :) And if I feel off, unwell or something unusually I know it will be the weather affecting me so definitely no point symptom spotting even if I wanted to :)
> 
> How are is everyone else?
> 
> Hope all the expectant ladies are keeping well and trying not to worry about their beanies :hugs:
> 
> And lots and lots of :dust: to all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:

Yea for being on the whatevers wagon, i am with you though honey, just have not been feeling myself lately, of course this neck/headache thing does not help, but i had to laugh, saturday i could have eaten the world and not ever got full lol. I know its just my body messing with me though, stupid body, i had really bad cramps friday night, i thought she was going to show a week early!! They have since gone away thank goodness. I sure hope you can keep the migrains away, those are no fun, i had one, and i hope i never have another one. You take care and i hope you feel better soon!!



Dwrgi said:


> \
> 
> OMM-what have you decided to do re. the manager? I hope it resolves itself-this sort of thing only adds to our stres, and we can do without it, quite frankly! Lots of love and hugs! OH and I have our appointment with the counsellor in advance of the IVF tonight-what is she going to want to talk about???? I just need tools to deal with it all...such an emotional hurdle. Am really dreading it, but have got to be positive. My OH (who is a life coach and counsellor) had me writing positive affirmations in my journal yesterday-"I WILL be pregnant", "I AM going to be a mother", rather than my usual self sabotaging thoughts which run along the lines of 'It'll never happen to me; IVF won't work!' So, I've got to keep telling myself this: IT WILL HAPPEN!
> 
> 
> !

Thanks Dwrgi, and thank you to all the ladies that posted for my vent, for now i am just going to see what happens, i am kind of stuck with this one, i did actually leave the check out, and my boss wont for sure say it was her even though i know it was, so for now i will mind my P's and Q's and lay low, but if it continues, i will speak with HR about it, and i will indeed escalate it if i have to. All of your replies made me feel so much better, and way more calm lol.

Honey you just keep telling yourself that the end result will be a baby in your arms, each little step in the process is a piece of you building that beautiful dream you have!!! Dont you worry we will be right here with you!!


----------



## onmymind17

Oh ladies i have to tell you two things, first, we have has this stupid branch that has been broken dangling from our tree, my BIL, sister, DH and I tried everything to get this thing down, problem was it was too high up to reach it and cut it, so my family decided that we should cut the branch it was attached to, well that did not work either, these trees are Silver Maples, and they are about 300 feet tall, the bottom branches on it are 30ft off the ground, we tried to cut the branch but could only cut the bottom of it, so we left it, prayed that it would not fall on the pool that we put up and were going to call a tree company, well at 3:30 am the branch fell off, we woke up to the loud sound of wood cracking and ran to the window, unbelievably the branch came down in between the pool and the trunk of the tree!!! Now what was really amazing was just last week we had storms go through and they clocked 70mph winds, and that branch did not come off, at 3:30 am when it came down, not even a leaf was moving, if there would have been any kind of wind when it came down it would have destroyed the pool!! Thank the Good Lord for his kindness !!! Now we have to get out there and hack this gigantic branch up lol.

Second is i was at my sister and BIL's house this saturday for my BIL's birthday, he had a friend/co worker there that we had met before, his name was Vinny, well Vinny told us that his brother just had a baby girl the day before, his brother was 44 years old, and my DH goes, "We still have a chance" and i asked Vinny "How old is his wife" figuring she was young, and he goes "She is actually older than him, she is 47" and i said "And they did it naturally" and he said yes they did, and DH said "WE STILL HAVE A CHANCE" LOL I just thought i would share that with you ladies, remember, We still have a chance!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Good Morning- girls!

Dwrgi- Glad you and dh have an appt.:hugs:

Never-:hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-:hugs:

Tiger- Am so sorry to hear about your Mom- I am very close to mine, and could not imagine her not here with me!:hugs::hugs: Tragic news about your sil. So sorry for your nieces/nephews.:hugs:

Twinkle- sorry the witch got you! 

Macwooly- stay cool-:coolio:

Welcome! Sarah!:flower:

Happy Auntie- totally agree about the anti-depressants! They really do help!:hugs::hugs:

Hello to all of you lovely ladies!:hugs::hugs:

As for me: Well girls- I turned 38 today! I was having a rough time because in my head, I say I'm 38 now and still no baby. I decided not to be down though because I can't change it. I think I need help staying on the wagon tho! lol Luv & :hugs::hugs: to you all!


----------



## Indigo77

Luv,

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY_


:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## sadie

happy birthday!! 

my cousin naturally got pregnant after 2 miscarriages, without meds. she just had the baby at 44 yrs of age!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Happy birthday, Luvvie!!!

:fool: :fool: :fool:


----------



## lavalux

Happy Birthday, Luvy. 38 is great!!! Go out and CELEBRATE!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Argh...I almost fell off the wagon :dohh:
> 
> Went to the supermarket to pick up milk and contemplated buying some HPT's...
> 
> Bumped in to our old neighbour from childhood and had a big hug. She then asked if I'd had the baby yet :dohh:
> 
> That equates to...I'm very overweight/looking pregnant :wacko: and yes I cried as I told her that I had miscarried. Soon put me back in place as the fear of actually being pregnant again is high :dohh:
> 
> So I'm strapping myself in to the back of the wagon and all will be fine.
> 
> XxX

Awww Never its ok, i am so sorry honey!! Come on, i have a nice warm hug for you on the wagon!!:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Good luck Dwgri with the counseling session tonight. I hope it is really productive & helpful. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## onmymind17

Happy Birthday Luvie!!!!! This is going to be the best year ever for you!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Oh ladies i have to tell you two things, first, we have has this stupid branch that has been broken dangling from our tree, my BIL, sister, DH and I tried everything to get this thing down, problem was it was too high up to reach it and cut it, so my family decided that we should cut the branch it was attached to, well that did not work either, these trees are Silver Maples, and they are about 300 feet tall, the bottom branches on it are 30ft off the ground, we tried to cut the branch but could only cut the bottom of it, so we left it, prayed that it would not fall on the pool that we put up and were going to call a tree company, well at 3:30 am the branch fell off, we woke up to the loud sound of wood cracking and ran to the window, unbelievably the branch came down in between the pool and the trunk of the tree!!! Now what was really amazing was just last week we had storms go through and they clocked 70mph winds, and that branch did not come off, at 3:30 am when it came down, not even a leaf was moving, if there would have been any kind of wind when it came down it would have destroyed the pool!! Thank the Good Lord for his kindness !!! Now we have to get out there and hack this gigantic branch up lol.
> 
> Second is i was at my sister and BIL's house this saturday for my BIL's birthday, he had a friend/co worker there that we had met before, his name was Vinny, well Vinny told us that his brother just had a baby girl the day before, his brother was 44 years old, and my DH goes, "We still have a chance" and i asked Vinny "How old is his wife" figuring she was young, and he goes "She is actually older than him, she is 47" and i said "And they did it naturally" and he said yes they did, and DH said "WE STILL HAVE A CHANCE" LOL I just thought i would share that with you ladies, remember, We still have a chance!!!!

Thank the good Lord that your pool was undamaged and more importantly neither you or anyone was hurt :thumbup:

And there is always a chance of getting your LO :hugs: Until the old menopause hag shows her face in very very very many years you have a chance and I pray the good Lord bless you and your DH soon :hugs::dust:


----------



## lavalux

Special hugs to Twinkle, Purple, Sarah, Butterfly, Tiger, & Never!


----------



## Macwooly

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Luvvie* :happydance::cake::happydance:

Definitely hop on the whatever wagon :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi everyone! I used to be on the B&B board A LOT but took a break. My hubby and I have been through 5 failed IUIs, 2 IVFS that were both converted to IUIs due to poor response. Recently, we decided to go the egg donor route. And this morning, I got my BFP! After 3 years of TTC, I can't believe it's true. I sure hope that little bean sticks!

Anyway, just wanted to say, if you're like me -- over 40 -- and have been trying for a while, you might want to consider egg donation. I know it's not for everyone. But it might be your winning lottery ticket! Good luck to you all!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Nvr2late - huge congratulations on you :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! and thank you for the information xx


----------



## Macwooly

Nvr2Late said:


> Hi everyone! I used to be on the B&B board A LOT but took a break. My hubby and I have been through 5 failed IUIs, 2 IVFS that were both converted to IUIs due to poor response. Recently, we decided to go the egg donor route. And this morning, I got my BFP! After 3 years of TTC, I can't believe it's true. I sure hope that little bean sticks!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say, if you're like me -- over 40 -- and have been trying for a while, you might want to consider egg donation. I know it's not for everyone. But it might be your winning lottery ticket! Good luck to you all!

Huge congratulations on your BFP :happydance: 

Wishing you a health and happy pregnancy and praying you have a really sticky bean x


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Argh...I almost fell off the wagon :dohh:
> 
> Went to the supermarket to pick up milk and contemplated buying some HPT's...
> 
> Bumped in to our old neighbour from childhood and had a big hug. She then asked if I'd had the baby yet :dohh:
> 
> That equates to...I'm very overweight/looking pregnant :wacko: and yes I cried as I told her that I had miscarried. Soon put me back in place as the fear of actually being pregnant again is high :dohh:
> 
> So I'm strapping myself in to the back of the wagon and all will be fine.
> 
> XxX

Oh Never, that must have been so hard for you hun. I am sending you huge hugs. I know exactly how you're feeling. But, glad you recgonised that you were in danger there and recognised the signs!!! Strap yourself in tight and we won't even think about TTC! Who, us? Never!!!! What-eveeeeeeeer!!!
:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

Luv - happy birthday!!! I would sing for you, but I have a Horrible voice!! lol :cake:

never -:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:

FM - enjoy and relax on the whatever wagon :hugs:

OMM - wow - that was lucky that branch missed all the important stuff - including you and DH! and re work - sorry you have to put up with all that nastiness. might be worth making notes about any incidents that happen - never know when you might need/want them! :hugs:

HA - big :hugs: just because!

Tigerlilly - sorry about your ex- SIL - those poor children!! :hugs:

Twinkle - sorry about the :witch: (she got me too!!) :hugs: but hope you had a nice holiday??

Newmarriedgal - thank you for that information! It seemed to me like that was a short cycle - but I couldn't remeber how long it was and Ive been on BC for > 20 years (for acne and regulation of periods mostly) :hugs: how are you feeling ??

Dwrgi - good luck with the counsellor tonight, hope it answers all your questions :hugs:

Butterfly - glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Sarah - welcome :flower: and Im so sorry for your MC before :hugs:

Macwooly - that's really good news about your friend - I like to hear stories like that - gives me some hope!:hugs:

Lava - how are you feeling now that the news must be starting to sink in ?? :hugs:

Skye and LynnB - special baby :hugs:'s

padbrat - lurky :hugs: in case you are there!

Missy - welcome back. I missed a few days too - and there was so much to catch up with!! :hugs:

MA - how are you and Amelia doing??

ok I am sure Ive missed someone - Im so sorry - it's been a long, hot day! so :hugs: if I have missed you.


afm - I met a woman today who just had IVF - lovely lady aged 44 - pregnant on her first try!! I had to take some blood from her. she was telling me about her experiences - thought I would share for anyone who might be thinking about it (or getting ready for IVF - Dwrgi:flower:)


----------



## purplelou

oh my - that's an awful lot of hugs! I have big enough arms for all of those !


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you've all had a fab weekend. It's been a sad one here, not only is it my mum's Birthday today (she would've been 65, bless her), but my ex-sister-in-law passed away last night. She was only 40 and has left behind my darling niece and nephew and a 6 month old baby she had with her new partner.
> 
> Unbeknown to us all, she was a chronic alcoholic. She must've been drinking heavily throughout the pregnancy, so it's some miracle that she gave birth to a happy and healthy baby boy, who will now, sadly, never know his mother. It breaks my heart to think about him and my two little munchkins (my brother's children).
> 
> Thankfully, my brother has his two children and her partner is going to raise his boy, Freddie. I'm sorry to bring a downer to the forum tonight, we all have enough to deal with as it is.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm now officially on the 'Whatevers - wagon' (if you'll still have me?), I ovulated later this month (third month using the CBFM, it's had me very confused!), so now it's a waiting game... or a try NOT to wait game. We also have our GP appointment on Tuesday and husband has finally had an appointment through to see a psychologist regarding his DE.. so we're getting serious now :nope:
> 
> Okay, I'm going to leave you all in peace now. Have a wonderful evening and lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> C xx
> 
> Oh i am so sorry to hear that about your ex SIL, and big hugs to you for missing your mom, of course your welcome on the whatevers wagon, any time you want you just hop on, and yea for dh finally getting serious, hopefully you will have your bfp very soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hey folks - I'm back off holiday & I've brought the witch with me!!! Hope you're all ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Big hugs to you honey, stupid witch!!!! Why cant she take a holiday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I am still most definitely on the whatever wagon :happydance:
> 
> Thanks to the heatwave I am struggling to sleep well and having to sit in front of an air con unit as the humidity will trigger migraines if I'm not careful. So I am still temping but read it, record it and think "how inaccurate can that be" :) And if I feel off, unwell or something unusually I know it will be the weather affecting me so definitely no point symptom spotting even if I wanted to :)
> 
> How are is everyone else?
> 
> Hope all the expectant ladies are keeping well and trying not to worry about their beanies :hugs:
> 
> And lots and lots of :dust: to all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea for being on the whatevers wagon, i am with you though honey, just have not been feeling myself lately, of course this neck/headache thing does not help, but i had to laugh, saturday i could have eaten the world and not ever got full lol. I know its just my body messing with me though, stupid body, i had really bad cramps friday night, i thought she was going to show a week early!! They have since gone away thank goodness. I sure hope you can keep the migrains away, those are no fun, i had one, and i hope i never have another one. You take care and i hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> \
> 
> OMM-what have you decided to do re. the manager? I hope it resolves itself-this sort of thing only adds to our stres, and we can do without it, quite frankly! Lots of love and hugs! OH and I have our appointment with the counsellor in advance of the IVF tonight-what is she going to want to talk about???? I just need tools to deal with it all...such an emotional hurdle. Am really dreading it, but have got to be positive. My OH (who is a life coach and counsellor) had me writing positive affirmations in my journal yesterday-"I WILL be pregnant", "I AM going to be a mother", rather than my usual self sabotaging thoughts which run along the lines of 'It'll never happen to me; IVF won't work!' So, I've got to keep telling myself this: IT WILL HAPPEN!
> 
> 
> !Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dwrgi, and thank you to all the ladies that posted for my vent, for now i am just going to see what happens, i am kind of stuck with this one, i did actually leave the check out, and my boss wont for sure say it was her even though i know it was, so for now i will mind my P's and Q's and lay low, but if it continues, i will speak with HR about it, and i will indeed escalate it if i have to. All of your replies made me feel so much better, and way more calm lol.
> 
> Honey you just keep telling yourself that the end result will be a baby in your arms, each little step in the process is a piece of you building that beautiful dream you have!!! Dont you worry we will be right here with you!!Click to expand...

Thank you, that's made me cry. It's such a beautiful way of looking at it. thank you so much!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Good Morning- girls!
> 
> Dwrgi- Glad you and dh have an appt.:hugs:
> 
> Never-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly-:hugs:
> 
> Tiger- Am so sorry to hear about your Mom- I am very close to mine, and could not imagine her not here with me!:hugs::hugs: Tragic news about your sil. So sorry for your nieces/nephews.:hugs:
> 
> Twinkle- sorry the witch got you!
> 
> Macwooly- stay cool-:coolio:
> 
> Welcome! Sarah!:flower:
> 
> Happy Auntie- totally agree about the anti-depressants! They really do help!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello to all of you lovely ladies!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> As for me: Well girls- I turned 38 today! I was having a rough time because in my head, I say I'm 38 now and still no baby. I decided not to be down though because I can't change it. I think I need help staying on the wagon tho! lol Luv & :hugs::hugs: to you all!

Flippin 'eck! Why didn't you say anything beforehand??? Huge HUGE 

Happy Birthday  to you!!!! What have you got planned??? Lots of cake I hope, and lots and lots of pampering and spoiling! I know how you feel about your age and not being pregnant but as my counsellor says 'So What?' and indeed that is true... So what if you're not pregnant now.... you soon will be and when the little snuggle muffin arrives you will be the best mother in the world, better because you've had to wait and battle and truly know how precious your little baby is, so no more sadness!!!! It's birthday party time, and that means fun fun fun!!!!

You and I are both Cancerians-my OH thinks all this is nonsense. Well, Mr Cynical Boring Pants can bog off, as I believe in it. Are you-sensitive? (I am). Are you a home lover? Are you sentimental? A good friend? A nester? Are you soft on the inside but appear tough on the outside? Do you walk sideways towards a goal? I am (and do) ALL of these things and I bet you are too! Cosmic Cancer twins-we rock!! Enjoy the rest of the day! Lots of love, and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:
P.S. Let's hope that VERY soon you will get the best birthday present of all!!!
:hug::yipee::headspin::drunk::coolio::icecream::juggle::fool::tease::wine::saywhat::wohoo::hi:[/COLOR]7


----------



## newmarriedgal

Luv - oh happy happy birthday dear! :cake::cake::cake: I agree with Dwrgi and have lots of cake! yum. I'll have a piece in your honor too! :haha::flower:

never - ugh, I'm sorry you had to experience that! :hugs::hugs::hugs: come on and join me in some cake celebrating luv's bday! :)

Nvr2late - yay on your BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMM - thank goodness that branch didn't hit the BD'ing tent!!! :haha::haha: and how uplifting to hear of the 47 year young woman being pg! Just shows you that it ain't over yet! :happydance:

hugs to you all! going to lie back down again for a bit - the morning sickness is kicking my butt today :sick::sick:, but I have my eyes on the prize of my snuggling in 8.5 months with my poppyseed!


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Luv!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Nvr2Late said:


> Hi everyone! I used to be on the B&B board A LOT but took a break. My hubby and I have been through 5 failed IUIs, 2 IVFS that were both converted to IUIs due to poor response. Recently, we decided to go the egg donor route. And this morning, I got my BFP! After 3 years of TTC, I can't believe it's true. I sure hope that little bean sticks!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say, if you're like me -- over 40 -- and have been trying for a while, you might want to consider egg donation. I know it's not for everyone. But it might be your winning lottery ticket! Good luck to you all!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Luv - oh happy happy birthday dear! :cake::cake::cake: I agree with Dwrgi and have lots of cake! yum. I'll have a piece in your honor too! :haha::flower:
> 
> never - ugh, I'm sorry you had to experience that! :hugs::hugs::hugs: come on and join me in some cake celebrating luv's bday! :)
> 
> Nvr2late - yay on your BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMM - thank goodness that branch didn't hit the BD'ing tent!!! :haha::haha: and how uplifting to hear of the 47 year young woman being pg! Just shows you that it ain't over yet! :happydance:
> 
> hugs to you all! going to lie back down again for a bit - the morning sickness is kicking my butt today :sick::sick:, but I have my eyes on the prize of my snuggling in 8.5 months with my poppyseed!

LOL, now you just gave me the image of us in the tent, the branch comes down, and breaks the pool, all 5000 gallons of water come out and wash us in the tent across the backyard LMAO!!!!! Talk about the earth moving he he he. Oh and i am going to the chiropractor on thursday to try and get my neck fixed from the last tent fun lol, darned hard ground, hopefully he can fix me up and get rid of this headache once and for all!!!!

Sorry about the m/s, but i like your attitude, your right, sucky as it is, its for a good thing!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Thank you ladies, i cannot believe how close to the pool it came, we were so lucky that it did not damage it, i mean besides us losing the pool, we would have had about 5000 gallons of water all of a sudden rushing out and flooding everything lol. God was defiantly watching over us, and guided that one down!!

And you ladies are right, Macwooly i think you said it and your right, we all have a chance until menopause, puts our dreams to bed. I pray for you ladies so much, and i am so happy that so many of you have gotten your bfp's , just goes to show you that good people get good things, and eventually we will all get our good thing!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> LOL, now you just gave me the image of us in the tent, the branch comes down, and breaks the pool, all 5000 gallons of water come out and wash us in the tent across the backyard LMAO!!!!! Talk about the earth moving he he he. Oh and i am going to the chiropractor on thursday to try and get my neck fixed from the last tent fun lol, darned hard ground, hopefully he can fix me up and get rid of this headache once and for all!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## missyt

Chris, I meant to comment before on your post about your coworker but this thread moves so fast! I don't understand why some people are so vindictive. If she has a problem with you, then I'm sure she has problems with other people in the office. Just think about the things you don't know about her. I can't stand having stress at work because I feel its the last thing we need right now. Not like TTC isn't enough. Also, I'm glad the tree branch missed your pool. What a relief!

Luvvie, happy birthday! I know how you feel though. When I had my birthday in April was depressed for a week thinking another year went by without being pregnant. I was a hermit and I don't DH I didnt' want to celebrate. I regret that now. You need to live your life to the fullest and not dwell on the TTC because you know what? You wake up and your life has passed by without doing the things you enjoy. Go out and have a drink! I'll have one for you!

AFM, my new boss started last Monday and I've been super busy. All week I wasn't sure how to take him. I thought about it over the weekend after work today I realized that he is being inappropriate and I'm not sure how to handle it. Its hard to explain but he's divulged a lot of personal information to me that I could do without. He also is too touchy feely and I've said something to him about that already. He laughed it off like it was a joke. Today, he, I and another coworker went off site and I drove. I brought them all back after the offsite and my boss mistakenly left his phone in my car because my other coworker called me 10 mins down the road to tell me. He as standing there next to her when she called and she asked how far down the road I got and I said I was by the Applebee's. Well she told him that and then he gets on her phone and tells me to pull in the Applebees and sit at the bar and order a glass of wine, he'll be right there to meet me to get his phone and we can have a drink. I said I had already turned around and my husband was expecting me home so I'll meet him back at the building. Luckily that worked but I feel so uncomfortable around him now. Then he mentioned how he wants to travel alot for this job and that anywhere he goes, I'm going too. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Sarah, there actually are a few ladies around your age who've gotten a bfp. Check over 35 with child forum. There's a thread I started asking about how everyone accomplished their bfp. Their own bfp stories. I believe there were quite a few ladies over 40 who did. Maybe you can chat with them!

Happy Birthday LUV

Thanks to those who've asked. Amelia and I are doing fine so far. 25wks 1dy today. :happydance:

The meds seem to be working for the two bacterial infections. I'm praying they keep the bad bacteria at bay for the rest of my pregnancy.

Other than that, I'm tired and seem to be dealing with normal pregnancy acid reflux and nausea due to the progesterone injections. I get a sonogram next friday so i'm praying all is well. THEN sometime in July I have that dreaded cardiac appointment to deny or confirm if Amelia has a heart condition. The sonographer of the Dr.'s said she couldn't see the hole in the heart and if there was it was VERY TINY. She told us to keep the appointment we have with him but the report she gave to the Peri was that she saw no hole. So I'm happy...but you know you can never jump the gun until you KNOW for sure. So I'm happily waiting for him to say "it's not there, what I saw was in fact a shadow". :lol:

At any rate, we're doing well. Thanks for asking!

Praying you all get off the wagon and hear good news soon! Love to you all :hug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Never2late- Thanks for sharing that and congrats on your bfp!!! your story gives me hope.

Never- Step away from the HPT!!! LOL stay on the wagon with us!

I will pop in tomorrow for a longer post


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi- Your post was so lovely! Yes, I am all the things you mentioned about being a cancer- I love astrology!!! :hugs::hugs:

Missy- You have a perv on your hands! I'm so sorry! He is wayyyy out of line, telling you personal things, making hints, being too touchy feely... asking to meet for a drink- ewwww!!! Good for you about telling him you are meeting your husband!!! Who does this guy think he is??? He reminds me of the guy from the movie...Bridgette Jones....where she is trying to introduce her boss at the. book launch...and she can't remember his name...because he such a perv. I really hope you do not have to travel with him. Can you report him to HR?


Since, it is a Monday and my husband has had quite a few shut downs at work last week and continuing...he has been working 18+ hours for a few days here and there. He has been exhausted. He is a Electrician for oil company. We had a really nice dinner on Saturday night but we usually go to a restaurant in Malibu for my birthday. So it is going to be a week long celebration....we are going on Saturday night to my fav. restaurant by the beach. I'm looking forward to that. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> AFM, my new boss started last Monday and I've been super busy. All week I wasn't sure how to take him. I thought about it over the weekend after work today I realized that he is being inappropriate and I'm not sure how to handle it. Its hard to explain but he's divulged a lot of personal information to me that I could do without. He also is too touchy feely and I've said something to him about that already. He laughed it off like it was a joke. Today, he, I and another coworker went off site and I drove. I brought them all back after the offsite and my boss mistakenly left his phone in my car because my other coworker called me 10 mins down the road to tell me. He as standing there next to her when she called and she asked how far down the road I got and I said I was by the Applebee's. Well she told him that and then he gets on her phone and tells me to pull in the Applebees and sit at the bar and order a glass of wine, he'll be right there to meet me to get his phone and we can have a drink. I said I had already turned around and my husband was expecting me home so I'll meet him back at the building. Luckily that worked but I feel so uncomfortable around him now. Then he mentioned how he wants to travel alot for this job and that anywhere he goes, I'm going too. I just don't know what to do.

I agree with Luvvie, he's pervy! If I were you, I would start documenting EVERYTHING in writing. And find out from HR what the steps are... maybe email him about the things that he does that make you uncomfortable, and if he doesn't stop then cc HR on it.... But he's out of line.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> AFM, my new boss started last Monday and I've been super busy. All week I wasn't sure how to take him. I thought about it over the weekend after work today I realized that he is being inappropriate and I'm not sure how to handle it. Its hard to explain but he's divulged a lot of personal information to me that I could do without. He also is too touchy feely and I've said something to him about that already. He laughed it off like it was a joke. Today, he, I and another coworker went off site and I drove. I brought them all back after the offsite and my boss mistakenly left his phone in my car because my other coworker called me 10 mins down the road to tell me. He as standing there next to her when she called and she asked how far down the road I got and I said I was by the Applebee's. Well she told him that and then he gets on her phone and tells me to pull in the Applebees and sit at the bar and order a glass of wine, he'll be right there to meet me to get his phone and we can have a drink. I said I had already turned around and my husband was expecting me home so I'll meet him back at the building. Luckily that worked but I feel so uncomfortable around him now. Then he mentioned how he wants to travel alot for this job and that anywhere he goes, I'm going too. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I agree with Luvvie, he's pervy! If I were you, I would start documenting EVERYTHING in writing. And find out from HR what the steps are... maybe email him about the things that he does that make you uncomfortable, and if he doesn't stop then cc HR on it.... But he's out of line.Click to expand...

I agree. He's stepped over the line. Time to talk with HR and maybe your bosses boss. I'm not even sure I'd feel comfortable emailing him at this point. So many things could be done now a days to change things online that I would just stick with hand written, make double copies and if need be. I'd even have it signed by someone else. You also don't want him impressing on any other coworkers like the one who's phone he used that you could have something. Hopefully that coworker see's exactly what your seeing and maybe the two of you could go to HR together. It just doesn't seem safe at all. VERY scary!:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> AFM, my new boss started last Monday and I've been super busy. All week I wasn't sure how to take him. I thought about it over the weekend after work today I realized that he is being inappropriate and I'm not sure how to handle it. Its hard to explain but he's divulged a lot of personal information to me that I could do without. He also is too touchy feely and I've said something to him about that already. He laughed it off like it was a joke. Today, he, I and another coworker went off site and I drove. I brought them all back after the offsite and my boss mistakenly left his phone in my car because my other coworker called me 10 mins down the road to tell me. He as standing there next to her when she called and she asked how far down the road I got and I said I was by the Applebee's. Well she told him that and then he gets on her phone and tells me to pull in the Applebees and sit at the bar and order a glass of wine, he'll be right there to meet me to get his phone and we can have a drink. I said I had already turned around and my husband was expecting me home so I'll meet him back at the building. Luckily that worked but I feel so uncomfortable around him now. Then he mentioned how he wants to travel alot for this job and that anywhere he goes, I'm going too. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> I agree with Luvvie, he's pervy! If I were you, I would start documenting EVERYTHING in writing. And find out from HR what the steps are... maybe email him about the things that he does that make you uncomfortable, and if he doesn't stop then cc HR on it.... But he's out of line.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. He's stepped over the line. Time to talk with HR and maybe your bosses boss. I'm not even sure I'd feel comfortable emailing him at this point. So many things could be done now a days to change things online that I would just stick with hand written, make double copies and if need be. I'd even have it signed by someone else. You also don't want him impressing on any other coworkers like the one who's phone he used that you could have something. Hopefully that coworker see's exactly what your seeing and maybe the two of you could go to HR together. It just doesn't seem safe at all. VERY scary!:hugs:Click to expand...

I completely agree with HA, MA and Luvvie-you have to document every incident. If he is suggesting that his job involves a lot of travle and he expects you with him, then this would be a matter to go over his head and speak to his bosses about. I guess you don't want to make an enemy of him at this early stage, it might be worth making your expectations clear. What YOU think is appropriate and inappropriate, and if he doesn't accept these then you will go to his superiors. This is a really awkward situation and one you could do without. I hope you get it sorted. Thinking of you and sending you big :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Luv - restaurant in Malibu sounds amazing and glamourous - have a lovely time!!

MissyT - yes, like they say get it all documented so that you have something to take to HR if you need to :hugs:

AFM - am ont he whatever wagon today at least! Still waiting for the witch to show her face and expect her to arrive today, but until then :shrug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Luv - restaurant in Malibu sounds amazing and glamourous - have a lovely time!!
> 
> MissyT - yes, like they say get it all documented so that you have something to take to HR if you need to :hugs:
> 
> AFM - am ont he whatever wagon today at least! Still waiting for the witch to show her face and expect her to arrive today, but until then :shrug:

Fingers crossed she doesn't arrive today Butterfly!!!!! Nor at all! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Missy I totally agree with what all the others have said. Hope this situation gets resolved quickly :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! 

Good morning to you all... :winkwink: I hope you are all okay?? How is it going on the wagon to all my fellow trippers??? It sounds as if we're all strapped tight, although it is very hard!!! OMM, we need your strong steersmanship!

Good to hear that you and Amelia are well, MA-I'm sure that the rest of the pregnancy is going to go well. When is your official due date?? Big :hugs: to you!

Luvvie-I've never been to the US, and the thought of going to a restaurant in Malibu sounds AMAZING! Have a great time when you go!

Hello Lava and Skye!! How are you both?? :hugs::hugs:

Big :thumbup: to everybody else! We will get pregnant guys, we WILL! Positive speaking and positive mindset is the way to go!! :flower:

We had our appointment with the counsellor last night; it wasn't as I expected. It seemed to be more of an introductory session to the counselling service that she offers. She did however make a few points that, come the summer and the IVF treatment, I need to take each day as it comes, rather than worrying about how many eggs are produced, will they fertilise, will they implant, etc. etc., which I think is a salient point. I was surprised by OH's response. He became VERY cagey about the SA situation, and refused to answer her directly, instead he went around all the houses and streets in the world before giving a very muted response. He also said that he felt under the spotlight as far as his diet and nutrition was concerned, and felt quite pressurised into making adjustments. I could have killed him. Why can't he accept like a grwon adult that a poor SA can be improved, and that he has to take responsibility for it. 

(We spoke about the vits before she came, and I suggested to him that as far as I was concerned, the IVF may not work, so we have to maximisie our chances of conception so that we can have every hope of conceiving naturally outside of assisted conception; so it wasn't a good idea to abandon the vits). 

He also focused acutely on the counsellor's words when she said that we, as TTCers, had to deal with feelings of loss and grief (at not being able to conceive naturally). He was all over this-and he said to me afterwards that he was concerned about how I would react if I failed to conceive at all; he said he thought it would be a good idea for me to have counselling to adjust to not being a mother. I was shocked as I fully intend being one, and felt he was jumping the gun. I think, if I was feeling less defensive, that I could see he was being caring, but it seems as if he has given up. He also mentioned my 'banning' cola, he seemed resentful of how much TTC has taken over my life, according to him! Holy moly, considering what I have to do and what I will have to go through, thia isn't much to ask, is it??

We had a blazing row afterwards, and again he said that he wasn't really fussed about being a father. He admitted that he'd regret not being one, but that he didn't have the strong maternal urge that I do. Thing is, he doesn't like any change, and he is afraid of how he will cope. He almost had a nervous breakdown when we had Gwydion the dog. But I know he will be able to cope and will enjoy being a father-he is wonderful with other kids. I can't help but feel disappointed, and once again it has highlighted how poorly we communicate. A lot to work on.

I'm sorry to vent; I'm aware this is far too long and you're going to think, 'Her again' but it's good to get this off my chest. It just shows the long term effects of TTC on a relationship-I can understand why people break up over it. 

Anyway, doom and gloom.... so sorry to hog.

Big hugs to you all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:grr: dwrgi - course we don't think 'her again'! :) - feel free to vent away...

Obviously I'm not really in a position to comment but just want to send :hug:

It seems like you are doing all you can to get dh on the same page but it does seem like he is holding back. It isn't really too much to ask for him to make a few little sacrifices. You WILL have your baby and hopefully dh will come round with a bit more counselling and stuff and will be a bit more helpful :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dear Dwrgi - you should absolutely vent whenever you need to too. It seems to me that counselling is for the very purpose of exploring different feelings and reactions so the fact that you both responded in different ways is very natural imho. Obviously I haven't been there but I can only imagine that IVF is up there with one of the most stressful experiences in life so it's bound to create tension and worry.

also do you think men are very different from women in how they think? - I do. i honestly think many women (and this is complete generalisation) if faced with less than perfect eggs, for example, would say ok, what can I do about it? whereas men (again a generalisation) respond with "Im less of a man if my sperm isn't right" or something along those lines - obviously not true, but looking in these threads there is not many posts about women (who need fertility assistance) saying that they are not "womanly" enough!

hopefully the counselling will help resolve some of these issues :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear PurpleLou

I think you are completely right on both counts-a. in stirring up the hornet's nest and alos b. how the sexes respond to challenges. I'm a problem solver; OH is clearly an avoider. I'm still seething but got to get on with it.

Thanks again-good to have your support! Hope you're okay?? 

Big :hugs::hugs:
A
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

We will NEVER think 'oh her again'!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

something I mentioned to my DH last night - I have been on loads of different forums etc over the years (for all manner of stuff - usually trying to find out to fix something lol!) and there is almost always drama or nastiness of some kind, whereever you go, but this section of the forum - none! totally irrelevant - but true :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Dwgri,
I agree completely with Purple. If one purpose of counseling is to get feelings out in the open, it.sounds like you two made great progress. Communication through the IVF process is going to be so important. Can y'all go again?

Congrats Never2late!

Missyt,
Definitely document everything. I would tell your boss again clearly that you do not feel comfortable with his words & behavior (don't expect it to change permanently though), review your company's sexual harassment policy, then go to HR. The sooner you go to HR, the better. If they don't do anything & they take any adverse action against you for reporting him, file an EEOC charge.

Ma,
Glad everything is going well with you & Amelia. One day at a time I.try to remind myself.

AFM,
I am exhausted a lot of the time & feel very nauseous. It is a struggle at work but don't want to let my boss or other folks know at work until btn 13-15 weeks and I am barely making it thru the day. I did in confidence share my news with a co-worker who had twins a year ago & that was helpful to hear about her pregnancy & delivery.


----------



## sadie

dwgri i send to you a :hug:

unfortunately many men feel weak and at fault, not quite a man when it comes to their 'manlihood'. dont take all of his words and actions literally. part of him might feel like a failure and perhaps he is becoming a bit defensive...

another :hug:


----------



## skye2010

God I'm missing for a few days and there is 10 pages to catch up :shock:

Hope everyone's having a great week girls :flower:. We had an amazingly warm Sunday and Monday but today it's raining cats and dogs. It sounds like a mini flood outside. I actually don't mind cause I hate too much heat right now. I need to go food shopping at some point but not unless it stops showering. 

Northstar sorry about the timing issue, sounds tough to get your bedding done. EPO isn't used after the ovulation just to let you know. Also if you have side effects you should think twice.

Purplou, can you believe the weather now after that glorious weekend? Is it showering there too? Good luck with the new cycle. Lovely news about 44 year old IVF mum to be. :flower:

Nevernever, cold bug going around, I had it too... I did warm salty water gargle and sniffing 3 times a day and it helped to have a less severe cold. Still sniffled a week though. Hope you get better soon :hugs: Dunno what to say about the nosy neighbours anymore. You've been doing so well for the last few weeks that I think you'll have the energy to climb back up and stay there :kiss::kiss: Loved the butt trick :haha:

Missy, sounds so inappropriate what your boss is doing.:hugs::hugs: It's very uncomfortable. I've had quite a lot of similar things happening at places where I worked since this is kind of what Turkish guys are expected to do. Whic is awful. Than I worked in the UK and had a similar experience with my Greek-Cypriot boss. Dunno what with the Mediteranean mothers but they raise their sons like a king. This guy was really forceful on his suggestions when I first started working. I was quite young and didn't have the UK passport yet so didn't know what to do about it cause being fired would mean I had to go back to Turkey. Than one day I got all my courage together and went and talked to him straight. Luckily he is actually a nice guy at heart but used to hit on every female living creature that passed by his door. Everybody knew it but I was new and didn't know so I sweated over this conversation a lot beforehand. After that he treated me like a little sister with an occasional naughty joke. Even after all that experience I still would get extremely uncomfortable if I was in a similar situation. You are in a heavily male environment I imagine, and you can't kick up a big fuss untill it gets too far. I wonder if having your DH pick you up from work a few times to show off would help him to back off. But if it gets further you will either have to talk to him or HR. Even than it's so hard to prove these things as they can always say it was a joke. Are there any other females that works under him. C if they've experienced the same. :hugs: C how it goes.

Tigerlilly so sad about your xSil, RIP, and the poor newborn baby. I hope her partner doesn't have the same problem and would be a good father. A little baby is a big responsibility for a man. Hope it all works out. Your brother's children hopefully would finally have a much more stable house now but still losing their mum is very very sad. :hugs::hugs: How was your appointment?

Twinkle you're welcome back :) Hop on the Whaetever's Wagon. Wish you could leave the witch behind. EEuuuykk! I wouldn't wanna see the IVF equipment. The thought of it gave me the goosebumps. Luckily it's all sedated and you don't feel a thing. A girl I met had a not sedated hysterescopy and she said it hurt like crazy. Anyone gets offered that just say "NO" Which I think must be a novelty in some NHS clinics.

Macwooly temping with this crazy weather really doesn't make sense. No worries :) Your friend's miracle with a blocked tube is so amazing. :happydance: Such good news :)

Dwrgi, how was the appointment? Hope it felt good. Long protocol is the standard IVF treatment where they shut your pituatory glands before AF so when they start stimulating your oestrogen and LH doesn't rise too quickly. Short protocol is used fro women who are poor responders (Low AMH or FSH). I'm confused why they are suggesting long protocol on you since you are already a poor responder. It's worth asking your fs if they have used short protocol before (it's fairly a new thing I think, or the meds are new, dunno) And if they have what was their success rates on short protocol. Why are they not offering it for you. Cause once all your fertility is shut down it might take a long time to stimulate. IVF success depends on raising your hormones efficiently and steadily within the stimms period. Carole had a similar problem with this cycle I think. Her levels were too low to begin with and she didn't produce enough eggs. Than she was pumped with too much meds which sent her t HSS.
Embryos once fertilised should have enough energy to grow travel through the tubes, attach and keep on developing. IVf cuts down the tube traveling step but the embies still need the energy to attach and develop. So the lab tries to keep them going for 5 days which is called blasto stage. If they do survive 5 days the embryologists can see how many cells they have grown and pick the strongest ones to put back in. The blasto embies have a better chance to survive than the earlier ones purely because they have proved themselves if you like. But not all the embies go to blasto and women still can get pregnant on a day 2-3 transfer. 2 girls I knew had day 3 transfer pregnancies so it's not a big deal at all. You'll have a more clear picture once you get there so don't worry about it just yet fellow cancerian :hugs: I have all the traces you wrote hahahahahah!!!! I walk sideways when I walk next to sone. (DH or friend) so I manage to fall off the sidewalk all the time. When is your birthday?

Butterfly good luck with August, you will also get your blood work in place soon so that's great news.

Hi Sarah welcome to the thread. Sorry about your loss, so sad that it was so far gone. Good luck with TTC.

FM well done on the hardwork and hope you are sunning on the Wagon terrace right now :hugs::hugs:

HA also a wonderful story. Just gives us all hope that miracles doesn't happen only in books :)

Chris it's good to hear that you are on the mend. It's stressful to be on pins on needles at work. Hope it doesn't escalate anymore. OMG you have witnessed 2 miracles this weekend. I can't believe the natural pregnancy at 47 :shock::shock: Wooooow So lucky you escaped the branch too. Menopause and pregnancy statistics are crazy actually. So many women think that they've packed up and relax about preventing conception and boom. Unfortunately many abortions done on menopause ladies as well. There was an article about it a while ago.

Happy birthday Luvyyyy :cake: I'll be there soon :) I'm a cancerian too :))) And so is many of my good friends Hahahahahah!!!

Nvr2late that is wonderful news, Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope you have a great smooth pregnancy.

Nvr2late and Newmarriedgirl, there is a 35+ No1 pregnancy thread if you girls fancy. It's a bit hard to find it cause it's hidden in the Pregnancy Groups and Discussions title. But here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over.html

NMG hope you feel a little better by now.:hugs:

MA hope your sonogram will be fine and you can laugh it off the heartache you had that day.

I'm gonna post this and carry on as I'm scared to lose it


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi, I had counselling with Dh just before we started TTC. He had lost his job and I was desperate to get pregnant at that time cause he had the time to do it. What I couldn't see was how men and women are really different when it came to approaching TTc and being a parent and also any emotional difficulty. Counselling was my suggestion and I sort of dragged him into it cause we were arguing massively at the time. He was also very cagey about himself yet was very vocal about pointing out what he didn't like about me. Our sessions turned into finger pointing matches gradually with an older woman counsellor in the middle. She became almost like a parent figure in a way judging which child behaved badly. It's human nature you can't help feeling like impressing the outsider in a 3 way conversation and looking good yourself. In the end I think she had the picture that DH had to give in and change etc. Which made DH even more cagey and stubborn. After 10-12 sessions we discontinued going there. I honestly can't tell you if they helped or not. Cause we continued to argue untill he got a job and I relaxed about the TTC. We didn't start trying properly and DH didn't start taking it seriously untill he actually tried and felt he needed to do more. Of course in the mean time I couldn't help boiling my brains over it good few times. 

I kind of realised that relationships go as you take it. It depends on how you take a comment, how you stress an an idea, how you handle a situation. Some of us are very relaxed and don't get stressed so easily and some of us do. Put another girl in my shoes maybe she can handle it differntly (better or worst than me) But having your partner with you being on the same page is the main thing. 

With IVF you really need DH's mental support while. You need to be able relax and I don't wanna say enjoy it but take it easy and focus all your energy on the tx. It really wouldn't be good if you are bickering with DH and he can't give you the emotional support you need.

That's why if you feel this counselling isn't working for DH and if it's sort of pushing him further you must stop him attending. There is no point in making him more self conscious just before the tx. No point aversing him from a situation which he already finds difficult. We have a saying "Don't change horses because he is tired before you cross the river as you don't know if the new horse will be able" I think you would benefit much more from having some great intimate time together, laughing, playing enjoying etc than teaching him how to take IVF. Don't forget girls are boys are different. While girls grip to a difficulty and adopt quickly boys just go about it their own way. All that resistance doesn't mean DH doesn't want a baby or he doesn't care about you. Just the contrary I think he wants to protect you from being hurt more than anything.

Also Dwrgi counsellors are professionals but it doesn't mean they work positively for everyone and every situation. Sometimes getting your feelings in the open could actually have an adverse effect and hurt both of you more. That's why we don't always say what comes first to our minds always but it's hard to avoid that in counselling. You should keep yourself open to DH's needs as well. Your main goal is to achieve becoming a family with him and your baby. Not proving a point. Discuss with him and decide honestly if you can benefit this together or not. You must be objective with this decision. If your answer is no perhaps going to counselling alone might give you the opportunity discuss and vent your negative feelings and be much more useful for both of you in the long run.

When TTC'ing it's so easy to grab every tx and x, y, z that other people tried. I did acupuncture, hypnotherapy, couple counselling, gym, herbs and vitamins. None of them worked. The IVF did but everyone praises their successful combo and becomes an advocate of that. That's what DH pointed out this weekend.
I don't know what will work for you hon. But one thing is sure that you and your DH should be one united front and keep each other through thick and thin. I'm sure your love will be your saviour. xxx

AFM I'm sorry I've been busy seeing friends all weekend :))Which was great. My 12 week scan will be on 13 week and 5 days. Unfortunately couldn't get an earlier appt. I can't be weened of the meds untill I get that report. I think I might wait cause I don't wanna mess with my NHS appt. I will meet my midwife next week. Also mum's coming on the 6th. She will be facing a surprise bump. Let's see how she reacts. :))

By the way girls there is a lot of miracle stories recently which made me so happy and hopeful for all of us :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hope we all would have healthy, gorgeous babies soon xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Skye - I'm not quoting that essay in my post but how exciting to be able to give your mum a surprise with your bump!! And I LOVE your ticker!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks skye - I just posted a hello over there! :) LOVE that you have a surprise for your mum!

dwrgi - never ever ever think that negatively of yourself, we are here to support, not judge or criticize! Counseling is fantastic and I think it is doing it's job of opening the lines of communication (although the first few talks may be a little rough). I think you are so strong and will be even closer together throughout the treatments.

missy - I'm just going to say it: what the hell is with some men? they honestly think they are god's gift to women that they need to constantly hit on people! argh! makes me so mad. :growlmad: You have tried in a very nice way to steer him away but he's just not getting it - time to document every single thing you can: dates/times/locations/witnesses if any/number of times in one day/etc. Also document your replies to him. then go to HR. You don't deserve that crap. and I bet he "mistakenly" left his phone in your car. please. So blatent! Time to haul out the big guns and take it to HR honey!

as for me: I'm really dreading this lunch I'm having in about 20 minutes with my boss' boss. Not because of him, he's really nice but I really really really don't want to throw my lunch up on him. :nope:


----------



## skye2010

Twinkie thank you honey bun. Hope you can follow soon too xx When's your next fs appt?


----------



## skye2010

NMG maybe you can throw up on him instead and say "OOOps sorry it's pregnancy hormones" ahahahhaaaaa :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...:hugs: hun and we would never say that woman again...we are all here to vent and support each other, that's what this forum is for. Crikey if you can't vent here...where can you? I have a minor frustration compared to you but it is along the same road as in OH being so relaxed about it and more whatever than ever. I can't even say anything in jest without him jumping down my throat and then wonders why I'm pissy with him after :wacko: I know for me that counselling didn't work (was for a different reason) but every one is different. I am sending you a bucket full of positivity and :hugs:

MissyT...nasty ass new boss :grr: how dare he think you are a piece of meat for himself. I have no tolerance for cock heads like that and I suggest you nail the asshole sooner rather than later :hugs:

Sorry I havent replied to individuals as such, I'm feeling grumpy (in other words PMS) but just wanted to say hello

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh Skye...was meant to say..get a camera ready so you can photograph her face :haha: what an amazing surprise though :hugs:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi...:hugs: hun and we would never say that woman again...we are all here to vent and support each other, that's what this forum is for. Crikey if you can't vent here...where can you? I have a minor frustration compared to you but it is along the same road as in OH being so relaxed about it and more whatever than ever. I can't even say anything in jest without him jumping down my throat and then wonders why I'm pissy with him after :wacko: I know for me that counselling didn't work (was for a different reason) but every one is different. I am sending you a bucket full of positivity and :hugs:
> 
> MissyT...nasty ass new boss :grr: how dare he think you are a piece of meat for himself. *I have no tolerance for cock heads like that and I suggest you nail the asshole sooner rather than later *:hugs:
> 
> Sorry I havent replied to individuals as such, I'm feeling grumpy (in other words PMS) but just wanted to say hello
> 
> XxX

:rofl: I was just thinking that's exactly the kind of thing I say when I've got pms!!


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Twinkie thank you honey bun. Hope you can follow soon too xx When's your next fs appt?

August 10th - got to lose a stone & a half by then!! :brat: We'll see!!


----------



## purplelou

twinkle1975 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie thank you honey bun. Hope you can follow soon too xx When's your next fs appt?
> 
> August 10th - got to lose a stone & a half by then!! :brat: We'll see!!Click to expand...

you are doing amazingly well so far!!:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

twinkle1975 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi...:hugs: hun and we would never say that woman again...we are all here to vent and support each other, that's what this forum is for. Crikey if you can't vent here...where can you? I have a minor frustration compared to you but it is along the same road as in OH being so relaxed about it and more whatever than ever. I can't even say anything in jest without him jumping down my throat and then wonders why I'm pissy with him after :wacko: I know for me that counselling didn't work (was for a different reason) but every one is different. I am sending you a bucket full of positivity and :hugs:
> 
> MissyT...nasty ass new boss :grr: how dare he think you are a piece of meat for himself. *I have no tolerance for cock heads like that and I suggest you nail the asshole sooner rather than later *:hugs:
> 
> Sorry I havent replied to individuals as such, I'm feeling grumpy (in other words PMS) but just wanted to say hello
> 
> XxX
> 
> :rofl: I was just thinking that's exactly the kind of thing I say when I've got pms!!Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm just a moody cow full stop :haha:

You have done soooooooo well with your weight loss hun...you so deserve good news from your FS :hugs:

XxX


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I agree with the other ladies, document, document, document, dates and everyting and if someone was with you or him when the inappropiate comment write their names down too. I agree that you should make your expectations know and if it still continues, then it is time to notify HR

Dwrgi- Men think totally different than women we are very emotional creatures and want to do everything we can to try and fix it. I totally understand that you were shocked by the comment, I'm sure my reactions would have been the exact same.

Lava- Sorry that you are feeling tired and nauseos but it is for a good cause , hang in there, I'm sure you will be feeling super in just a few weeks.

Sky- Omg can wait to hear about your mom's reactions. enjoy her.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Chris, I meant to comment before on your post about your coworker but this thread moves so fast! I don't understand why some people are so vindictive. If she has a problem with you, then I'm sure she has problems with other people in the office. Just think about the things you don't know about her. I can't stand having stress at work because I feel its the last thing we need right now. Not like TTC isn't enough. Also, I'm glad the tree branch missed your pool. What a relief!
> 
> Luvvie, happy birthday! I know how you feel though. When I had my birthday in April was depressed for a week thinking another year went by without being pregnant. I was a hermit and I don't DH I didnt' want to celebrate. I regret that now. You need to live your life to the fullest and not dwell on the TTC because you know what? You wake up and your life has passed by without doing the things you enjoy. Go out and have a drink! I'll have one for you!
> 
> AFM, my new boss started last Monday and I've been super busy. All week I wasn't sure how to take him. I thought about it over the weekend after work today I realized that he is being inappropriate and I'm not sure how to handle it. Its hard to explain but he's divulged a lot of personal information to me that I could do without. He also is too touchy feely and I've said something to him about that already. He laughed it off like it was a joke. Today, he, I and another coworker went off site and I drove. I brought them all back after the offsite and my boss mistakenly left his phone in my car because my other coworker called me 10 mins down the road to tell me. He as standing there next to her when she called and she asked how far down the road I got and I said I was by the Applebee's. Well she told him that and then he gets on her phone and tells me to pull in the Applebees and sit at the bar and order a glass of wine, he'll be right there to meet me to get his phone and we can have a drink. I said I had already turned around and my husband was expecting me home so I'll meet him back at the building. Luckily that worked but I feel so uncomfortable around him now. Then he mentioned how he wants to travel alot for this job and that anywhere he goes, I'm going too. I just don't know what to do.

Oh honey it sounds like you have a way worse situation than i have, i mean i just have to deal with a bitchy woman but you need to put a stop to that right now, do not be afraid, and do not be polite, there is absolutly NO reason for him to be speaking to you that way. You need to go to HR about him right away, boss or not, and do not EVER go away with him. Just be careful people like that are very unstable, go to HR right now!! You have already warned him that you did not like what he was doing he is not listening, well now its time to talk to someone else!!


----------



## skye2010

OMG Twinkie can't believe you've done so well. Doesn't NHS have a medal or sthg for girls like you who hits the target in the end?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DWRGI, I think his attitude will change once he see's the sonogram and hears the heartbeat. Doug was pretty separated from emotion with our first (Jackson) and just after he heard his heartbeat, saw him for the first time and then again when he found out Jackson was a boy He just melted. With Amelia...ESPECIALLY since we're now in the 25th week. He's just gone a googly on me. :haha: He's going to be a great dad and he too is great with all his nieces and nephews. I think many men think about their roles and they put added pressure on themselves. I bet though that things will change when your finally in a room together hearing the heartbeat for the first time and seeing your little one grow together. MAKE SURE he goes to those appointments though! They don't bond like we do as they don't feel the movement, deal with the affects of pregnancy etc. Men who dont go to those appointments for sono's and heartbeats are less likely to bond and it "could" take them longer when the baby is born if they haven't been to any of those appointments. 

I think it'll all change though for him. He'll melt!:winkwink::flower:


Missy, please keep us posted in how you deal with everything. I'm so worried about you with that creep!

AFM, my "official due date is Oct. 8th HOWEVER, because I have a stitch in and am taking 17P it could be much earlier. Stitch is supposed to come out at 36wks as is the Injections are supposed to stop then. I've heard stories of women going into labor right then. Which would put me at mid Sept. A friend in the IC thread here went into labor at her shower which was at 34 wks. Her water broke WITH THE STITCH IN and she had her baby that night after the shower!:wacko: It's freaking me out because my shower is at 34wks too and I keep asking my mom, are you SURE you want to do this then?? I could go at ANY TIME!:wacko: I REALLY would like to get to 39wks though. I'd LOVE Amelia to be born in October. Praying God will honor that month with a healthy baby girl. It's the same month and a few weeks before we gave birth to Jackson. Though he passed, it's still a beautiful month to us. A blessing!

Meds seem to be working as I don't feel the infection. Didn't think I felt it before but with it clearing up I can tell the difference! 

I also have an issue. :blush::haha: I think the 17P injections are making my butt itch BAD! Oh how I can STOP itching my butt cheeks. :rofl: I'm not sure if it the injection sites for the hard rock like pilling that's making me itch...but it's driving me batty!:wacko::haha::blush: I'm going to check with the Dr.'s office to make sure it's not a reaction or something. :rofl:

Love to you all :hug:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - as everyone else has said - document everything! it's such a difficult situation for you! :hugs: are you working cosely with him or in a bigger environment?? are there other ladies in your environment - and if so are any of them finding difficulties with him??


----------



## NorthStar

Nvr2late congratulations and best wishes for a wonderful pregnancy.

Skye2010 thanks for your words, I'm going to stop taking EPO when I ov, I'll be careful, I'm also hopeful that the stressful couple of days I've just had will delay my ov a bit, you never know (but expecting this month to be a bust)

Dwrgi, as Skye said not all counsellors will do you good, some do wonderful work but you have to find the right one for YOU and if it's making your OH totally question going ahead with this, hmm, it might be better to give it away or look for someone else.

Mommy's Angel, congrats on reaching another milestone.

Big hellos to everyone else, sorry I haven't read the whole thread


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> OMG Twinkie can't believe you've done so well. Doesn't NHS have a medal or sthg for girls like you who hits the target in the end?

Nope but hopefull they'll stick me with a big needle & make a baby!! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Twinkie can't believe you've done so well. Doesn't NHS have a medal or sthg for girls like you who hits the target in the end?
> 
> Nope but hopefull they'll stick me with a big needle & make a baby!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm counting on this! :winkwink::flower: WTG dear friend. I knew you could do it! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## twinkle1975

hmm - having read back I think I may have given you all a false impression of my fabulousness - I've got to lose a stone 7 a half by August but that's just the start!! I have to lose another 73lbs before they'll do anything - sorry for not being as wonderful as you thought!


----------



## skye2010

twinkle1975 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Twinkie can't believe you've done so well. Doesn't NHS have a medal or sthg for girls like you who hits the target in the end?
> 
> Nope but hopefull they'll stick me with a big needle & make a baby!! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha that will be the best medal and we will all cheer for you :hugs: I am pretty sure you will hit the target baby, if not that date very soon. Which is still a big thing xx

NMG oops sorry I actually missed out that u liked your boss. I think I was still thinking of Missy's boss. In fact Missy I think u should try the trick and puke on the guy when you get pregnant hope fully soon. xxxx

NMG hope your lunch went incident free and u managed a nice conversation without the bloomin nausea


----------



## luvmydoggies

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Good morning to you all... :winkwink: I hope you are all okay?? How is it going on the wagon to all my fellow trippers??? It sounds as if we're all strapped tight, although it is very hard!!! OMM, we need your strong steersmanship!
> 
> Good to hear that you and Amelia are well, MA-I'm sure that the rest of the pregnancy is going to go well. When is your official due date?? Big :hugs: to you!
> 
> Luvvie-I've never been to the US, and the thought of going to a restaurant in Malibu sounds AMAZING! Have a great time when you go!
> 
> Hello Lava and Skye!! How are you both?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Big :thumbup: to everybody else! We will get pregnant guys, we WILL! Positive speaking and positive mindset is the way to go!! :flower:
> 
> We had our appointment with the counsellor last night; it wasn't as I expected. It seemed to be more of an introductory session to the counselling service that she offers. She did however make a few points that, come the summer and the IVF treatment, I need to take each day as it comes, rather than worrying about how many eggs are produced, will they fertilise, will they implant, etc. etc., which I think is a salient point. I was surprised by OH's response. He became VERY cagey about the SA situation, and refused to answer her directly, instead he went around all the houses and streets in the world before giving a very muted response. He also said that he felt under the spotlight as far as his diet and nutrition was concerned, and felt quite pressurised into making adjustments. I could have killed him. Why can't he accept like a grwon adult that a poor SA can be improved, and that he has to take responsibility for it.
> 
> (We spoke about the vits before she came, and I suggested to him that as far as I was concerned, the IVF may not work, so we have to maximisie our chances of conception so that we can have every hope of conceiving naturally outside of assisted conception; so it wasn't a good idea to abandon the vits).
> 
> He also focused acutely on the counsellor's words when she said that we, as TTCers, had to deal with feelings of loss and grief (at not being able to conceive naturally). He was all over this-and he said to me afterwards that he was concerned about how I would react if I failed to conceive at all; he said he thought it would be a good idea for me to have counselling to adjust to not being a mother. I was shocked as I fully intend being one, and felt he was jumping the gun. I think, if I was feeling less defensive, that I could see he was being caring, but it seems as if he has given up. He also mentioned my 'banning' cola, he seemed resentful of how much TTC has taken over my life, according to him! Holy moly, considering what I have to do and what I will have to go through, thia isn't much to ask, is it??
> 
> We had a blazing row afterwards, and again he said that he wasn't really fussed about being a father. He admitted that he'd regret not being one, but that he didn't have the strong maternal urge that I do. Thing is, he doesn't like any change, and he is afraid of how he will cope. He almost had a nervous breakdown when we had Gwydion the dog. But I know he will be able to cope and will enjoy being a father-he is wonderful with other kids. I can't help but feel disappointed, and once again it has highlighted how poorly we communicate. A lot to work on.
> 
> I'm sorry to vent; I'm aware this is far too long and you're going to think, 'Her again' but it's good to get this off my chest. It just shows the long term effects of TTC on a relationship-I can understand why people break up over it.
> 
> Anyway, doom and gloom.... so sorry to hog.
> 
> Big hugs to you all.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dwrgi- I'm so sorry about your counseling session. My dh is pretty much the same way. I really think my dh is in denial about "his boys". I keep telling dh to lose weight, take his vits, I try to cook healthy...then I find McDonalds wrappers in the car, he also has a huge sweet tooth...I really could go on and on. Same thing as you said...to maximize our chances. Dh says he wants kids and he really is great with other peoples children, like you said your dh is. My dh is also like a child in every dr. appt we ever had. He sits there quiet :wacko:....I'm talking and he is looking at me like I'm mommy! I look at him and tell him, to tell the dr. whats going on...he sort of does but does the same thing goes round and round not really getting to the point. ugggg :hugs::hugs: When is your birthday?

Butterfly & Dwrgi- the restaurant in Malibu is casual. It is on the beach but the server/hosts where hawaiian casual clothing. I really just go for the ambiance. We sit outside, with friends and talk, have appetizers/drinks and just linger, which is my fav. part. Malibu- is pretty but it's not very big, they don't even have a pier that you can walk on. If you were not paying attention, you would just drive right past it. I will take some pictures so you can see what it looks like.

Skye- great advice to Dwrgi! I'm so excited about your scan And your Moms visit. Another Cancerian sister.:hugs::hugs: When is your birthday?

Hello to everyone:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## luvmydoggies

oh, Twinkle forgot say way to go on the weight loss! I'm trying to lose weight myself- and it's really hard. Be proud of yourself for the weight you have lost!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

skye2010 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Twinkie can't believe you've done so well. Doesn't NHS have a medal or sthg for girls like you who hits the target in the end?
> 
> Nope but hopefull they'll stick me with a big needle & make a baby!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha that will be the best medal and we will all cheer for you :hugs: I am pretty sure you will hit the target baby, if not that date very soon. Which is still a big thing xx
> 
> NMG oops sorry I actually missed out that u liked your boss. I think I was still thinking of Missy's boss. In fact Missy I think u should try the trick and puke on the guy when you get pregnant hope fully soon. xxxx
> 
> NMG hope your lunch went incident free and u managed a nice conversation without the bloomin nauseaClick to expand...


No such luck - he wanted thai food and I barely ate and when we were leaving.....well, it wasn't pretty. He is a nice guy and it was an enjoyable time for the most part - until right after when the nausea hit. But the plus side: he offered to hold my purse while I threw up, which I thought pretty darn nice of him. I think he suspects (he does have 3 kids) but is polite enough not to make any guesses yet. I'm sure when I do tell them all he'll say he knew!

No more food for me for awhile! This little poppyseed will have to deal with gingerale and some crackers until later on tonight!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Good morning to you all... :winkwink: I hope you are all okay?? How is it going on the wagon to all my fellow trippers??? It sounds as if we're all strapped tight, although it is very hard!!! OMM, we need your strong steersmanship!
> 
> Good to hear that you and Amelia are well, MA-I'm sure that the rest of the pregnancy is going to go well. When is your official due date?? Big :hugs: to you!
> 
> Luvvie-I've never been to the US, and the thought of going to a restaurant in Malibu sounds AMAZING! Have a great time when you go!
> 
> Hello Lava and Skye!! How are you both?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Big :thumbup: to everybody else! We will get pregnant guys, we WILL! Positive speaking and positive mindset is the way to go!! :flower:
> 
> We had our appointment with the counsellor last night; it wasn't as I expected. It seemed to be more of an introductory session to the counselling service that she offers. She did however make a few points that, come the summer and the IVF treatment, I need to take each day as it comes, rather than worrying about how many eggs are produced, will they fertilise, will they implant, etc. etc., which I think is a salient point. I was surprised by OH's response. He became VERY cagey about the SA situation, and refused to answer her directly, instead he went around all the houses and streets in the world before giving a very muted response. He also said that he felt under the spotlight as far as his diet and nutrition was concerned, and felt quite pressurised into making adjustments. I could have killed him. Why can't he accept like a grwon adult that a poor SA can be improved, and that he has to take responsibility for it.
> 
> (We spoke about the vits before she came, and I suggested to him that as far as I was concerned, the IVF may not work, so we have to maximisie our chances of conception so that we can have every hope of conceiving naturally outside of assisted conception; so it wasn't a good idea to abandon the vits).
> 
> He also focused acutely on the counsellor's words when she said that we, as TTCers, had to deal with feelings of loss and grief (at not being able to conceive naturally). He was all over this-and he said to me afterwards that he was concerned about how I would react if I failed to conceive at all; he said he thought it would be a good idea for me to have counselling to adjust to not being a mother. I was shocked as I fully intend being one, and felt he was jumping the gun. I think, if I was feeling less defensive, that I could see he was being caring, but it seems as if he has given up. He also mentioned my 'banning' cola, he seemed resentful of how much TTC has taken over my life, according to him! Holy moly, considering what I have to do and what I will have to go through, thia isn't much to ask, is it??
> 
> We had a blazing row afterwards, and again he said that he wasn't really fussed about being a father. He admitted that he'd regret not being one, but that he didn't have the strong maternal urge that I do. Thing is, he doesn't like any change, and he is afraid of how he will cope. He almost had a nervous breakdown when we had Gwydion the dog. But I know he will be able to cope and will enjoy being a father-he is wonderful with other kids. I can't help but feel disappointed, and once again it has highlighted how poorly we communicate. A lot to work on.
> 
> I'm sorry to vent; I'm aware this is far too long and you're going to think, 'Her again' but it's good to get this off my chest. It just shows the long term effects of TTC on a relationship-I can understand why people break up over it.
> 
> Anyway, doom and gloom.... so sorry to hog.
> 
> Big hugs to you all.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OK honey i have installed some really nice coushions on the whatever wagon, and i have seat belts, and i have also installed netting on the sides, if anybody falls out the net will catch you and pop you back into the wagon!!! Now you get your butt on a nice soft pillow that is on the wagon, grab yourself a nice drink and some snacks and yell at the top of your lungs "WHATEVER" lol. Honey i am so sorry your DH is doing this, but remember one thing, they dont show it but they are so very afraid of the whole process, my dh does the same thing, the first few times we got pg, my dh freaked out when he saw the pg test, and we were doing IUI's so it was not like it was a surprise lol. Your dh is just feeling scared both about his low counts and it not happening, i think he is trying to protect himself, and you if it does not work, if this ivf fails he will feel like its all his fault, and as most men are they would rather hide than fight lol. Just be patient with him, men dont do well with emotions. I dont think you will have anything to worry about, i really think this IVF will work, but you missy need to relax and just say "Whatever" dont stress yourself out that your dh is not taking vitimins, or keep thinking this is your last shot, that will not help you, stay in a calm relaxed place, and BELIEVE!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> something I mentioned to my DH last night - I have been on loads of different forums etc over the years (for all manner of stuff - usually trying to find out to fix something lol!) and there is almost always drama or nastiness of some kind, whereever you go, but this section of the forum - none! totally irrelevant - but true :hugs:

Exactly, this is why i love it here with you ladies, there are not all the cat fights and snippy comments, i cant stand that, and i love love love chatting with our pg ladies, it give me such joy and hope when i listen to them, but on other boards i have been on, they do not want to hear anything about it, ummm grow up and stop being bitter!!


----------



## onmymind17

Never, i am with you on the grumpy!!!! But i am trying to breathe through it lol!!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> hmm - having read back I think I may have given you all a false impression of my fabulousness - I've got to lose a stone 7 a half by August but that's just the start!! I have to lose another 73lbs before they'll do anything - sorry for not being as wonderful as you thought!

Oh you stop that!!!! Your still just as wonderful as we thought, and heck if i could lose a pound i would be happy lol!! So your ahead of me!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

onmymind17 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> hmm - having read back I think I may have given you all a false impression of my fabulousness - I've got to lose a stone 7 a half by August but that's just the start!! I have to lose another 73lbs before they'll do anything - sorry for not being as wonderful as you thought!
> 
> Oh you stop that!!!! Your still just as wonderful as we thought, and heck if i could lose a pound i would be happy lol!! So your ahead of me!!Click to expand...

:thumbup::winkwink: You'll get there darlin! Your not giving yourself credit. losing ANYTHING is hard. You'll get there and for THAT I'm EXTATIC!


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Twinkie can't believe you've done so well. Doesn't NHS have a medal or sthg for girls like you who hits the target in the end?
> 
> Nope but hopefull they'll stick me with a big needle & make a baby!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha that will be the best medal and we will all cheer for you :hugs: I am pretty sure you will hit the target baby, if not that date very soon. Which is still a big thing xx
> 
> NMG oops sorry I actually missed out that u liked your boss. I think I was still thinking of Missy's boss. In fact Missy I think u should try the trick and puke on the guy when you get pregnant hope fully soon. xxxx
> 
> NMG hope your lunch went incident free and u managed a nice conversation without the bloomin nauseaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> No such luck - he wanted thai food and I barely ate and when we were leaving.....well, it wasn't pretty. He is a nice guy and it was an enjoyable time for the most part - until right after when the nausea hit. But the plus side: he offered to hold my purse while I threw up, which I thought pretty darn nice of him. I think he suspects (he does have 3 kids) but is polite enough not to make any guesses yet. I'm sure when I do tell them all he'll say he knew!
> 
> No more food for me for awhile! This little poppyseed will have to deal with gingerale and some crackers until later on tonight!Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing!!!! I am so sorry honey, but at least he was nice about it, i sure hope this little one gives his/her momma a break real soon. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Ooh noo NMG, it really is nice of him actually. :) The hormones do settle in a few weeks tim. Mine went declining after 8 weeks. The nausea should settle with the hormones no? U can ask Viv on the other thread. She had it quite wild for some time. Try keeping up with your fluids, so u don't get dehydrated. By the way did u have a scan yet? Do you know if it's one or more?


----------



## newmarriedgal

skye2010 said:


> Ooh noo NMG, it really is nice of him actually. :) The hormones do settle in a few weeks tim. Mine went declining after 8 weeks. The nausea should settle with the hormones no? U can ask Viv on the other thread. She had it quite wild for some time. Try keeping up with your fluids, so u don't get dehydrated. By the way did u have a scan yet? Do you know if it's one or more?

Yes, I agree he was very nice so I was only slightly embarrassed I almost threw up on him :dohh: I'm hoping it will decline soon as I want to enjoy being pg and not lay on the couch moaning that poppyseed is unhappy with momma! :haha: I will definitely keep up with the fluids, I hope this will be a short bump on the happy pg road! 

My scan is this thursday, so excited! Does anyone know if I need a full bladder for it or not? they didn't tell me but I read they may want one. hmm.. i will call and ask.

And thanks OMM, you are so sweet!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

newmarriedgal said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh noo NMG, it really is nice of him actually. :) The hormones do settle in a few weeks tim. Mine went declining after 8 weeks. The nausea should settle with the hormones no? U can ask Viv on the other thread. She had it quite wild for some time. Try keeping up with your fluids, so u don't get dehydrated. By the way did u have a scan yet? Do you know if it's one or more?
> 
> Yes, I agree he was very nice so I was only slightly embarrassed I almost threw up on him :dohh: I'm hoping it will decline soon as I want to enjoy being pg and not lay on the couch moaning that poppyseed is unhappy with momma! :haha: I will definitely keep up with the fluids, I hope this will be a short bump on the happy pg road!
> 
> My scan is this thursday, so excited! Does anyone know if I need a full bladder for it or not? they didn't tell me but I read they may want one. hmm.. i will call and ask.
> 
> And thanks OMM, you are so sweet!Click to expand...

Depends on whether you have an internal scan done or top. Internal you'll have to empty the bladder. If they do a topical, you'll need a full bladder. I would just come with your bladder full as sometimes they can't really see anything and then will do an internal if they can't see from the top.

Your scan is Thursday? Will you still be 5 wks? Just to give you a heads up, if your still 5 wks, that's pretty early to be seeing anything other than a sac. SO many women have been freaked out because some Dr.'s jump the gun early before you can get a fetal pole. So if by chance your 5wks or early 6wks by thursday and they say they can't see one. DON'T freak out! Most of the time Dr.'s don't do early sono's and they're done between mid 6wks to early 7wks and some women have been known to go to 8wks until they see a fetal pole. I say this because your pretty early and we've had several women go through stress when they have early scans because of the inability to see a fetal pole this early.

I don't want you freaking out if your still 5wks. So just be cautious if you are and don't let them freak you out it will all depend on how far along you are LITERALLY and how good the sonographer is whether they'll catch the fetal pole this early!


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> God I'm missing for a few days and there is 10 pages to catch up :shock:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great week girls :flower:. We had an amazingly warm Sunday and Monday but today it's raining cats and dogs. It sounds like a mini flood outside. I actually don't mind cause I hate too much heat right now. I need to go food shopping at some point but not unless it stops showering.
> 
> Northstar sorry about the timing issue, sounds tough to get your bedding done. EPO isn't used after the ovulation just to let you know. Also if you have side effects you should think twice.
> 
> Purplou, can you believe the weather now after that glorious weekend? Is it showering there too? Good luck with the new cycle. Lovely news about 44 year old IVF mum to be. :flower:
> 
> Nevernever, cold bug going around, I had it too... I did warm salty water gargle and sniffing 3 times a day and it helped to have a less severe cold. Still sniffled a week though. Hope you get better soon :hugs: Dunno what to say about the nosy neighbours anymore. You've been doing so well for the last few weeks that I think you'll have the energy to climb back up and stay there :kiss::kiss: Loved the butt trick :haha:
> 
> Missy, sounds so inappropriate what your boss is doing.:hugs::hugs: It's very uncomfortable. I've had quite a lot of similar things happening at places where I worked since this is kind of what Turkish guys are expected to do. Whic is awful. Than I worked in the UK and had a similar experience with my Greek-Cypriot boss. Dunno what with the Mediteranean mothers but they raise their sons like a king. This guy was really forceful on his suggestions when I first started working. I was quite young and didn't have the UK passport yet so didn't know what to do about it cause being fired would mean I had to go back to Turkey. Than one day I got all my courage together and went and talked to him straight. Luckily he is actually a nice guy at heart but used to hit on every female living creature that passed by his door. Everybody knew it but I was new and didn't know so I sweated over this conversation a lot beforehand. After that he treated me like a little sister with an occasional naughty joke. Even after all that experience I still would get extremely uncomfortable if I was in a similar situation. You are in a heavily male environment I imagine, and you can't kick up a big fuss untill it gets too far. I wonder if having your DH pick you up from work a few times to show off would help him to back off. But if it gets further you will either have to talk to him or HR. Even than it's so hard to prove these things as they can always say it was a joke. Are there any other females that works under him. C if they've experienced the same. :hugs: C how it goes.
> 
> Tigerlilly so sad about your xSil, RIP, and the poor newborn baby. I hope her partner doesn't have the same problem and would be a good father. A little baby is a big responsibility for a man. Hope it all works out. Your brother's children hopefully would finally have a much more stable house now but still losing their mum is very very sad. :hugs::hugs: How was your appointment?
> 
> Twinkle you're welcome back :) Hop on the Whaetever's Wagon. Wish you could leave the witch behind. EEuuuykk! I wouldn't wanna see the IVF equipment. The thought of it gave me the goosebumps. Luckily it's all sedated and you don't feel a thing. A girl I met had a not sedated hysterescopy and she said it hurt like crazy. Anyone gets offered that just say "NO" Which I think must be a novelty in some NHS clinics.
> 
> Macwooly temping with this crazy weather really doesn't make sense. No worries :) Your friend's miracle with a blocked tube is so amazing. :happydance: Such good news :)
> 
> Dwrgi, how was the appointment? Hope it felt good. Long protocol is the standard IVF treatment where they shut your pituatory glands before AF so when they start stimulating your oestrogen and LH doesn't rise too quickly. Short protocol is used fro women who are poor responders (Low AMH or FSH). I'm confused why they are suggesting long protocol on you since you are already a poor responder. It's worth asking your fs if they have used short protocol before (it's fairly a new thing I think, or the meds are new, dunno) And if they have what was their success rates on short protocol. Why are they not offering it for you. Cause once all your fertility is shut down it might take a long time to stimulate. IVF success depends on raising your hormones efficiently and steadily within the stimms period. Carole had a similar problem with this cycle I think. Her levels were too low to begin with and she didn't produce enough eggs. Than she was pumped with too much meds which sent her t HSS.
> Embryos once fertilised should have enough energy to grow travel through the tubes, attach and keep on developing. IVf cuts down the tube traveling step but the embies still need the energy to attach and develop. So the lab tries to keep them going for 5 days which is called blasto stage. If they do survive 5 days the embryologists can see how many cells they have grown and pick the strongest ones to put back in. The blasto embies have a better chance to survive than the earlier ones purely because they have proved themselves if you like. But not all the embies go to blasto and women still can get pregnant on a day 2-3 transfer. 2 girls I knew had day 3 transfer pregnancies so it's not a big deal at all. You'll have a more clear picture once you get there so don't worry about it just yet fellow cancerian :hugs: I have all the traces you wrote hahahahahah!!!! I walk sideways when I walk next to sone. (DH or friend) so I manage to fall off the sidewalk all the time. When is your birthday?
> 
> Butterfly good luck with August, you will also get your blood work in place soon so that's great news.
> 
> Hi Sarah welcome to the thread. Sorry about your loss, so sad that it was so far gone. Good luck with TTC.
> 
> FM well done on the hardwork and hope you are sunning on the Wagon terrace right now :hugs::hugs:
> 
> HA also a wonderful story. Just gives us all hope that miracles doesn't happen only in books :)
> 
> Chris it's good to hear that you are on the mend. It's stressful to be on pins on needles at work. Hope it doesn't escalate anymore. OMG you have witnessed 2 miracles this weekend. I can't believe the natural pregnancy at 47 :shock::shock: Wooooow So lucky you escaped the branch too. Menopause and pregnancy statistics are crazy actually. So many women think that they've packed up and relax about preventing conception and boom. Unfortunately many abortions done on menopause ladies as well. There was an article about it a while ago.
> 
> Happy birthday Luvyyyy :cake: I'll be there soon :) I'm a cancerian too :))) And so is many of my good friends Hahahahahah!!!
> 
> Nvr2late that is wonderful news, Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope you have a great smooth pregnancy.
> 
> Nvr2late and Newmarriedgirl, there is a 35+ No1 pregnancy thread if you girls fancy. It's a bit hard to find it cause it's hidden in the Pregnancy Groups and Discussions title. But here is the link
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over.html
> 
> NMG hope you feel a little better by now.:hugs:
> 
> MA hope your sonogram will be fine and you can laugh it off the heartache you had that day.
> 
> I'm gonna post this and carry on as I'm scared to lose it

Rock on fellow Cancerian!! Good to hear from you-it is beautiful here in Wales today. The heatwave was supposed to be well and truly over yesterday aso thsi is godo news. Did you manage to getyour shopping done afterwards??? My birthday is on July 9th-when is yours?? All the Cancerian people I know, I like!! And all are sensitive, emotional, nesters, home builders, etc.!!

I need to speak to my clinic again. They are puttine me on short protcol because of my age and mainly my amh level. But the FS said that she would send a drug to me to regulate the previous cycle to the IVF. She didn't explain why but I shall get in touch. I am also keen for the blasto procedure-is this the normal protocol in London clinics? I have read that it sorts the 'wheat from the chaff', but I know there is a risk that some embies won't even get to day 5. I guess if they were transferred, they wouldn't implant either???

I have so many questions, but I shall contact them today! You have inspired me to do that. Have a great day!

Lots of love,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry just a quick selfish message as I am feeling crampy and pukey! AF arrived in force this morning as I expected. The positive to take from this is that if this lengthens my cycles to 30 days then I might ovulate on the day BF gets back from his hols in August so might give me an extra month to try :)


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi, I had counselling with Dh just before we started TTC. He had lost his job and I was desperate to get pregnant at that time cause he had the time to do it. What I couldn't see was how men and women are really different when it came to approaching TTc and being a parent and also any emotional difficulty. Counselling was my suggestion and I sort of dragged him into it cause we were arguing massively at the time. He was also very cagey about himself yet was very vocal about pointing out what he didn't like about me. Our sessions turned into finger pointing matches gradually with an older woman counsellor in the middle. She became almost like a parent figure in a way judging which child behaved badly. It's human nature you can't help feeling like impressing the outsider in a 3 way conversation and looking good yourself. In the end I think she had the picture that DH had to give in and change etc. Which made DH even more cagey and stubborn. After 10-12 sessions we discontinued going there. I honestly can't tell you if they helped or not. Cause we continued to argue untill he got a job and I relaxed about the TTC. We didn't start trying properly and DH didn't start taking it seriously untill he actually tried and felt he needed to do more. Of course in the mean time I couldn't help boiling my brains over it good few times.
> 
> I kind of realised that relationships go as you take it. It depends on how you take a comment, how you stress an an idea, how you handle a situation. Some of us are very relaxed and don't get stressed so easily and some of us do. Put another girl in my shoes maybe she can handle it differntly (better or worst than me) But having your partner with you being on the same page is the main thing.
> 
> With IVF you really need DH's mental support while. You need to be able relax and I don't wanna say enjoy it but take it easy and focus all your energy on the tx. It really wouldn't be good if you are bickering with DH and he can't give you the emotional support you need.
> 
> That's why if you feel this counselling isn't working for DH and if it's sort of pushing him further you must stop him attending. There is no point in making him more self conscious just before the tx. No point aversing him from a situation which he already finds difficult. We have a saying "Don't change horses because he is tired before you cross the river as you don't know if the new horse will be able" I think you would benefit much more from having some great intimate time together, laughing, playing enjoying etc than teaching him how to take IVF. Don't forget girls are boys are different. While girls grip to a difficulty and adopt quickly boys just go about it their own way. All that resistance doesn't mean DH doesn't want a baby or he doesn't care about you. Just the contrary I think he wants to protect you from being hurt more than anything.
> 
> Also Dwrgi counsellors are professionals but it doesn't mean they work positively for everyone and every situation. Sometimes getting your feelings in the open could actually have an adverse effect and hurt both of you more. That's why we don't always say what comes first to our minds always but it's hard to avoid that in counselling. You should keep yourself open to DH's needs as well. Your main goal is to achieve becoming a family with him and your baby. Not proving a point. Discuss with him and decide honestly if you can benefit this together or not. You must be objective with this decision. If your answer is no perhaps going to counselling alone might give you the opportunity discuss and vent your negative feelings and be much more useful for both of you in the long run.
> 
> When TTC'ing it's so easy to grab every tx and x, y, z that other people tried. I did acupuncture, hypnotherapy, couple counselling, gym, herbs and vitamins. None of them worked. The IVF did but everyone praises their successful combo and becomes an advocate of that. That's what DH pointed out this weekend.
> I don't know what will work for you hon. But one thing is sure that you and your DH should be one united front and keep each other through thick and thin. I'm sure your love will be your saviour. xxx
> 
> AFM I'm sorry I've been busy seeing friends all weekend :))Which was great. My 12 week scan will be on 13 week and 5 days. Unfortunately couldn't get an earlier appt. I can't be weened of the meds untill I get that report. I think I might wait cause I don't wanna mess with my NHS appt. I will meet my midwife next week. Also mum's coming on the 6th. She will be facing a surprise bump. Let's see how she reacts. :))
> 
> By the way girls there is a lot of miracle stories recently which made me so happy and hopeful for all of us :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hope we all would have healthy, gorgeous babies soon xxx

Hi Skye

Just saw your second post-I didn't log on sinec 3pm yesterday and there's 5 pages to read on here!!! My, we are sooooo sociable!!

I agree completely that we have to do what we feel is right. I was surprised that my OH was soooo cagey with the counsellor; he clearly was hugely embarrased about his SA results. I know that he is prepared to go through all this with me. I think he will always drag his feet about having children-I think it's just his nature. He drags his feet about EVERY BIG decision, whereas I'm far more 'Let's go for it and I want it now' (apart from deciding on IVF of course, which I've found really difficult to do). 

I've read such conflicting reports about various counsellors; interestingly, my acupuncturist (whoc I saw last night) knew the lady who came to 'counsel' us and she ahd heard bad things about her too-that she was peddling her wares more than counselling and seemed to have her own agenda. You are so right about the various treatments on offer. OH is the one with the poor SA result yet he would NEVER go for acupuncture for this. He just isn't interested-it's a head in the sand aproach that he favours. I can't stand that-I want to be exhausting all possible avenues. It's the difference between him and I.

We definitely need to work out a communication strategy that is effective for us, as we bicker over the syupidest things and they become HUGE deals as we are both so stubborn, pig headed and then end up point scoring. Oh dear, we are so guilty of that. 

I shall talk to him again tonight and see whether we can sort out a method of dealing with this that suits us both. I might send him an email first-that works best for him, as he can digest what I am feeling and thinking!

I can imagine that it would have been really stressful for your DH to be unemployed and TTC-hugely stressful, and of course he knew that you wanted to start trying for a baby. Life is soo difficult. I am glad that everything righted itself once he got a job. You are so right in what you say about how we deal with our partner's behaviours. I know many who would just ignore my OH's diffidence, but I want to tackle it, face it head on!!! I think he thinks I am a complete pain. I think we will always bicker-that's just what we are like. But generally it's better to get it out there, than to fester, I think!

Thanks for your really helpful post. You sooooo understand what I am experiencing, and it is so helpful to get your advice!

Big big hugs to you. It will be lovely to have your mother to stay-I am sure she will love your bump!!! How very exciting!

I have to dash-got departmental meeting to go to and am running late!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :wave: 
it's another lovely day today - almost unheard of for the UK lol! hope you are all well 

newmarriedgal - hope you are feeling better soon - Im sure this will all be forgotten when you are snuggling that baby!:baby: looking forwards to hearing about your scan!

luv - so sorry the witch got you! hope you are feeling better soon xxx:hugs:

Twinkle - you ARE as fabulous as we all thought - you have done so well with your weight loss so far. I could do with loosing at least 3 stones and at present have not lost anything so I am in admiration of you:flower::hugs:

everyone else - have a fab day too :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning to all the wonderful people on here! :flower::flower:

Just wanted to say a BIG thank you for all your supportive posts and helpful advice since my melt down yesterday morning. IT's a difficult time and I am so glad that I came to you all!!

The HUGEST thanks and I hope you all have a really fantastic day!

I think we all deserve our :bfp:, and I hope we have them sooner rather than later!!

We WILL get pregnant; we WILL get pregnant; we WILL get pregnant!!

Lots of love to you all!
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!


----------



## missyt

Girls, thanks so much for all your advice on mr. creepy. You are all right about documenting and I've started to that. I have stood my ground more over the last couple of days and have become more stoic around him. I think he is getting the picture but he still creeps me out.

I'll catch up and comment on your posts later when I have some more time. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!

Ok my hand is out to help you back onto the whatever wagon :hugs:

Now you've felt bad and beat yourself up so no more please :hugs: I want you to be kind to yourself :hugs:

Because it has happened once naturally then you are always going to have the hope at the back of your mind it could happen again - this is only natural :hugs:

And I won't give you false hope about you're not out till AF arrives as you know your own body but I will pray that she stays away :hugs:

I understand the worry over "is my weight stopping my BFP" :hugs: I am finally going back to a Slimming Club which helped me lose a lot when my first marriage got shot (kindest thing to do was put that marriage out of it's misery :rofl: ) 

Ok, so low fat non-alcoholic GREAT TASTING cocktail coming right up and you can hang onto me on those lovely cushions which have been provided :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

missyt said:


> Girls, thanks so much for all your advice on mr. creepy. You are all right about documenting and I've started to that. I have stood my ground more over the last couple of days and have become more stoic around him. I think he is getting the picture but he still creeps me out.
> 
> I'll catch up and comment on your posts later when I have some more time. I hope everyone is doing well!

Glad he seems to be getting the message :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry just a quick selfish message as I am feeling crampy and pukey! AF arrived in force this morning as I expected. The positive to take from this is that if this lengthens my cycles to 30 days then I might ovulate on the day BF gets back from his hols in August so might give me an extra month to try :)

So sorry that Af arrived this morning, Butterfly-it is always a blow. But yes, the timing does sound good for YOU KNOW WHAT with your BF!!!

One of my fertility books recommends that we put together a 'Oh no, the witch has arrived box' a box of pampering treats-chocolates, face packs, deep conditioning masks, etc. etc. that we can turn to and cheer ourselves up with. I think this is a good idea! We need to be kind to ourselves at these times! 

Fingers crossed for this new cycle now. Big :hugs: :hugs: hun!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly definitely spoil yourself as the old :witch: has spoiled your fun :hugs:

Wishing you all the best for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!

I am so sorry that you got your BFN-Big Fat Slap in the Face. I hate that point of the month when you find out it's a no no. At least during the 2WW , we can imagine that we are pregnant, there is always that hope. The same for you as for Butterfly, treat yourself now to some pampering-get yourself a manicure, facial, anything to cheer yourself up. Being relaxed will help you so much.

I read somewhere the other day that a huge factor why people don't get pregnant is that they only DO THE DEED during days 10-14. Ideally, we should be going at it like rabbits soon after your period stops, every other day, right up until ovulation. Flippin exhausting, but good for weight control amongst other things, surely, as it must count as aerobic exercise???

Chin up hun, you'll feel better in the morning and new cycle could be YOUR cycle , so keep thinking positively. You can obviously get pregnant, so don't get disheartened, but persevere!!

Huge :hugs: to you at a really shi77y time...
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry just a quick selfish message as I am feeling crampy and pukey! AF arrived in force this morning as I expected. The positive to take from this is that if this lengthens my cycles to 30 days then I might ovulate on the day BF gets back from his hols in August so might give me an extra month to try :)

:hugs: Big hugs are comming your way honey, sorry about af!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!
> 
> Ok my hand is out to help you back onto the whatever wagon :hugs:
> 
> Now you've felt bad and beat yourself up so no more please :hugs: I want you to be kind to yourself :hugs:
> 
> Because it has happened once naturally then you are always going to have the hope at the back of your mind it could happen again - this is only natural :hugs:
> 
> And I won't give you false hope about you're not out till AF arrives as you know your own body but I will pray that she stays away :hugs:
> 
> I understand the worry over "is my weight stopping my BFP" :hugs: I am finally going back to a Slimming Club which helped me lose a lot when my first marriage got shot (kindest thing to do was put that marriage out of it's misery :rofl: )
> 
> Ok, so low fat non-alcoholic GREAT TASTING cocktail coming right up and you can hang onto me on those lovely cushions which have been provided :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awwwww now i am in tears here, thank you so much honey, i really appreciate the helping hand back onto the whatever wagon, and your right, ok picking myself up and dusting myself off now, and could i get just a bit of alcohol lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!
> 
> I am so sorry that you got your BFN-Big Fat Slap in the Face. I hate that point of the month when you find out it's a no no. At least during the 2WW , we can imagine that we are pregnant, there is always that hope. The same for you as for Butterfly, treat yourself now to some pampering-get yourself a manicure, facial, anything to cheer yourself up. Being relaxed will help you so much.
> 
> I read somewhere the other day that a huge factor why people don't get pregnant is that they only DO THE DEED during days 10-14. Ideally, we should be going at it like rabbits soon after your period stops, every other day, right up until ovulation. Flippin exhausting, but good for weight control amongst other things, surely, as it must count as aerobic exercise???
> 
> Chin up hun, you'll feel better in the morning and new cycle could be YOUR cycle , so keep thinking positively. You can obviously get pregnant, so don't get disheartened, but persevere!!
> 
> Huge :hugs: to you at a really shi77y time...
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks honey i appreciate the hugs, i am such an emotional mess today, i am grumpy as all get out, and would cry at the drop of a hat today lol darned hormones lol. I am going to try the doing it like rabbits thing, and your right, i do get the added bonus of excercise lol!!

OK, eating a brownie now, lol, not good for the weight loss, but great for the mood i am in lol and so freaking yummy, yea i know brownies for breakfast, lol


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Girls, thanks so much for all your advice on mr. creepy. You are all right about documenting and I've started to that. I have stood my ground more over the last couple of days and have become more stoic around him. I think he is getting the picture but he still creeps me out.
> 
> I'll catch up and comment on your posts later when I have some more time. I hope everyone is doing well!

I am glad he is getting the message, but be careful, they are like snakes in the grass and can strike at any time.


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!
> 
> Ok my hand is out to help you back onto the whatever wagon :hugs:
> 
> Now you've felt bad and beat yourself up so no more please :hugs: I want you to be kind to yourself :hugs:
> 
> Because it has happened once naturally then you are always going to have the hope at the back of your mind it could happen again - this is only natural :hugs:
> 
> And I won't give you false hope about you're not out till AF arrives as you know your own body but I will pray that she stays away :hugs:
> 
> I understand the worry over "is my weight stopping my BFP" :hugs: I am finally going back to a Slimming Club which helped me lose a lot when my first marriage got shot (kindest thing to do was put that marriage out of it's misery :rofl: )
> 
> Ok, so low fat non-alcoholic GREAT TASTING cocktail coming right up and you can hang onto me on those lovely cushions which have been provided :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww now i am in tears here, thank you so much honey, i really appreciate the helping hand back onto the whatever wagon, and your right, ok picking myself up and dusting myself off now, and could i get just a bit of alcohol lol.Click to expand...

Ok just a little - gin, vodka, rum or whiskey?


----------



## purplelou

omm - big huge :hugs: it's so hard!!!! as the other ladies have said be kind to yourself! and yes - chocolate IS the answer (actually it really doesn't matter what the question is)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!
> 
> Ok my hand is out to help you back onto the whatever wagon :hugs:
> 
> Now you've felt bad and beat yourself up so no more please :hugs: I want you to be kind to yourself :hugs:
> 
> Because it has happened once naturally then you are always going to have the hope at the back of your mind it could happen again - this is only natural :hugs:
> 
> And I won't give you false hope about you're not out till AF arrives as you know your own body but I will pray that she stays away :hugs:
> 
> I understand the worry over "is my weight stopping my BFP" :hugs: I am finally going back to a Slimming Club which helped me lose a lot when my first marriage got shot (kindest thing to do was put that marriage out of it's misery :rofl: )
> 
> Ok, so low fat non-alcoholic GREAT TASTING cocktail coming right up and you can hang onto me on those lovely cushions which have been provided :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww now i am in tears here, thank you so much honey, i really appreciate the helping hand back onto the whatever wagon, and your right, ok picking myself up and dusting myself off now, and could i get just a bit of alcohol lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok just a little - gin, vodka, rum or whiskey?Click to expand...

Vodka, or Rum either is yummy lol, whoo hoo i feel better already lol


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> omm - big huge :hugs: it's so hard!!!! as the other ladies have said be kind to yourself! and yes - chocolate IS the answer (actually it really doesn't matter what the question is)

LOL, your right, chocolate fixes everything, thanks for the hugs, i dont know why i am so emotional today, normally pms is not this bad for me, geeze!! DH and I are going to go for a bike ride tonight, maybe that will help burn off some of these hormones lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a quickie...

Butterfly..hugs and sorry the hag came but hopefully you get an extra month IF you need it :thumbup:

OMM...you never fell off the wagon hun, you dangled over the edge for a litle while and we have hooked you back up on here :hugs: you're not fooling yourself, we all think each month is different and we are all pissed that is hasn't worked again :hugs:
Get the drinks, chocolate and whatever you need to spoil yourself and be kind to yourself :flower:

MissyT...told ya...:grr: round his head :winkwink: :haha:

Everyone else :hi:

Another friend announced she's ten weeks pregnant via text, didn't have the balls to tell me when I saw her two weeks ago :dohh:

Ah well, I alway get this kind of news when I'm due on :haha: just been for my waxing too and it bloody well hurt like mo fo :blush:

Got to run but :hugs: and :dust: to you all

XxX


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry just a quick selfish message as I am feeling crampy and pukey! AF arrived in force this morning as I expected. The positive to take from this is that if this lengthens my cycles to 30 days then I might ovulate on the day BF gets back from his hols in August so might give me an extra month to try :)


Sorry AF arrived but re that critical timing for next cycle- 
Woot woot! Go Team Immaculate Conception - FX for a later ov.:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Just a quickie...
> 
> Butterfly..hugs and sorry the hag came but hopefully you get an extra month IF you need it :thumbup:
> 
> OMM...you never fell off the wagon hun, you dangled over the edge for a litle while and we have hooked you back up on here :hugs: you're not fooling yourself, we all think each month is different and we are all pissed that is hasn't worked again :hugs:
> Get the drinks, chocolate and whatever you need to spoil yourself and be kind to yourself :flower:
> 
> MissyT...told ya...:grr: round his head :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> Another friend announced she's ten weeks pregnant via text, didn't have the balls to tell me when I saw her two weeks ago :dohh:
> 
> Ah well, I alway get this kind of news when I'm due on :haha: just been for my waxing too and it bloody well hurt like mo fo :blush:
> 
> Got to run but :hugs: and :dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

Thanks for bringing me back up, and big hugs right back to you, i know how tough it is, i have one girl here at work that is due any day her last day is today and she is on maternity leave, and i have a friend in CA that is being induced today, sigh..... one day it WILL be us sending texts about our pg!! :hugs: and owwwwwwie with the wax, dang i could feel that all the way over here, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks dwrgi, OMM, Never, Northstar and MacW, you have made me feel much better. Evil old hag trying to fool me by arriving late! Gonna get myself a G&T tonight for a treat lol and going to a party for my BF's birthday on Fri so will treat myself to a view drinks then too :)

OMM, sorry about the BFN too, fx that it does happen soon for you :hugs:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> Just a quickie...
> 
> Butterfly..hugs and sorry the hag came but hopefully you get an extra month IF you need it :thumbup:
> 
> OMM...you never fell off the wagon hun, you dangled over the edge for a litle while and we have hooked you back up on here :hugs: you're not fooling yourself, we all think each month is different and we are all pissed that is hasn't worked again :hugs:
> Get the drinks, chocolate and whatever you need to spoil yourself and be kind to yourself :flower:
> 
> MissyT...told ya...:grr: round his head :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> Another friend announced she's ten weeks pregnant via text, didn't have the balls to tell me when I saw her two weeks ago :dohh:
> 
> Ah well, I alway get this kind of news when I'm due on :haha: just been for my waxing too and it bloody well hurt like mo fo :blush:
> 
> Got to run but :hugs: and :dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

Aww, hun :hugs: You try not to let it get to you, but hey, we're only human.

Another guy at work announced this week that his wife is expecting, that's 7 in 18 months and there's only 20 of us in the office! Maybe I should drag DH up there to drink the water and sit in a few chairs! :winkwink:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks dwrgi, OMM, Never, Northstar and MacW, you have made me feel much better. Evil old hag trying to fool me by arriving late! Gonna get myself a G&T tonight for a treat lol and going to a party for my BF's birthday on Fri so will treat myself to a view drinks then too :)
> 
> OMM, sorry about the BFN too, fx that it does happen soon for you :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone xx

Oh, I hate it when she does that! :hugs: You go fix your self a large one (oo-er!) with lots of lime and I'm keeping everything crossed that next month is your month :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

missyt said:


> Girls, thanks so much for all your advice on mr. creepy. You are all right about documenting and I've started to that. I have stood my ground more over the last couple of days and have become more stoic around him. I think he is getting the picture but he still creeps me out.
> 
> I'll catch up and comment on your posts later when I have some more time. I hope everyone is doing well!

Oh, Missyt, thank goodness things have settled down. What a creepy, little man. Take care of yourself and I hope that HR will support you in this matter. Big :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

twinkle1975 said:


> hmm - having read back I think I may have given you all a false impression of my fabulousness - I've got to lose a stone 7 a half by August but that's just the start!! I have to lose another 73lbs before they'll do anything - sorry for not being as wonderful as you thought!

How can someone with 'Jamie and the Magic Torch' as their profile picture NOT be wonderful??! :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Well i did it, i fell off the wagon, and i think i am being dragged behind it!! I tested last night :dohh: and of course BFN!! Why after 2 1/2 years do i keep thinking this could happen on its own!!! Ugh, i am just really bummed out, i think what i need to do is lose some weight, the one and ONLY time we managed to get pg on our own was a month after my dad passed away and i had lost weight. OK, sorry, i know i should not let it get to me, but dang, this is so hard!! I just dont know what to do, and of course i still have my neck headache thing going, thank goodness i go see the chiropractor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some relief. Oh and i get to go pick out some baby clothes tonight too after work, i forgot a friend at work is going on maternity leave and her last day is friday, well i am off that day, so i need to get her something tonight. Sigh.... Well maybe walking around all the baby clothes will give me some good luck lol. OK attempting to drag myself on the whatever wagon again. I know af is due friday, so with the bfn last night i am out. :cry: I just cant figure out what we are doing wrong, why is it that we could get pg with the IUI's but not on our own, what am i doing wrong ladies, i have tried everything, temping, opk's, preseed, ugh!!!!

First of all :hugs: We've got you, you're not escaping the wagon that easily! 

I think TTC is the most frustrating thing I've ever been through and I've worked in customer services and IT support! Please don't be so hard on yourself, have a good rant and moan, you're allowed too and that's what we're here for. :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> omm - big huge :hugs: it's so hard!!!! as the other ladies have said be kind to yourself! and yes - chocolate IS the answer (actually it really doesn't matter what the question is)

Purplelou, I like your style! :winkwink:


----------



## Neversaynever

Tigerlilly...just seen your siggy..how did it go at the docs?

XxX


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello all you lovely ladies :flower:

I'm so sorry I've not got back to everyone just yet, it's been manic at work - project deadline fast approaching and marketing keep changing their minds! ](*,)

Thank you for all the kind words regarding my ex-SIL. I think everyone is starting to come to terms with their grief now. My niece is holding up well, my nephew not so much. We've all dealt with loss on here, so we all know from experience it's a gradual process. As for the baby, he has an auntie who lives nearby and she has said that she'll help and even raise him if the father struggles. The family really has come together as a unit at this difficult time.

Thank you also for asking about my appointment. To be honest, I'm a bit deflated since seeing the GP! We chose to see the Dr whom we've both found very approachable in the past. I sat down and went straight into it "I'm 36, we've been trying over 6 months and we've had no success". His response was "6 months!!?" and the look on his face was as if I'd just told him I'd run-over his prized pet! 

He then asked a few questions about ovulating and my cycle - he asked me three times over the course of the meeting how regular my cycle was (28 days, give or take a few hours!). By the time he sent us packing with tests, I was a little shell-shocked and walked home in deep conversation with husband about whether we'd be happy just being 'the two of us'. 

As for the tests, I'm down for Prolactin, Progesterone and Thyroid. No FSH or LH (sorry, I used to work in a Path lab when I left Uni!), but he did say this was "for starters". Husband is down for SA. He also told me my bloods have to be taken on Day 22, which in my cycle is a Saturday, so is it okay to go the day before (CD21)?

And on top of that, the counsellor my husband is off to see is... retiring! So, we're not sure if it's even worth him starting with her as who knows how many meetings he'll get through before she leaves and then we're back to square one!

Okay... who has a good wall I can bang my head against??!

So, lovely ladies, save me a drink and cushion, I need to join you on that wagon! :awww:

As always, I send you all HUGE :hugs: and tonnes of :dust:.... and repeat after me *"we're gonna get our BFPs!!"* :thumbup:

C xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Tiger...:hugs:

Sorry your GP wasn't that helpful...you can always get a second opinion no? Shame also that your nephew is struggling :cry: but at least it has made the family close ranks and support each other.

I'd also suggest not to bother with that counsellor...you don't want to get so far then have to start all over again :wacko:

Take care of yourself and yes..get up here on that wagon :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry I've not got back to everyone just yet, it's been manic at work - project deadline fast approaching and marketing keep changing their minds! ](*,)
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words regarding my ex-SIL. I think everyone is starting to come to terms with their grief now. My niece is holding up well, my nephew not so much. We've all dealt with loss on here, so we all know from experience it's a gradual process. As for the baby, he has an auntie who lives nearby and she has said that she'll help and even raise him if the father struggles. The family really has come together as a unit at this difficult time.
> 
> Thank you also for asking about my appointment. To be honest, I'm a bit deflated since seeing the GP! We chose to see the Dr whom we've both found very approachable in the past. I sat down and went straight into it "I'm 36, we've been trying over 6 months and we've had no success". His response was "6 months!!?" and the look on his face was as if I'd just told him I'd run-over his prized pet!
> 
> He then asked a few questions about ovulating and my cycle - he asked me three times over the course of the meeting how regular my cycle was (28 days, give or take a few hours!). By the time he sent us packing with tests, I was a little shell-shocked and walked home in deep conversation with husband about whether we'd be happy just being 'the two of us'.
> 
> As for the tests, I'm down for Prolactin, Progesterone and Thyroid. No FSH or LH (sorry, I used to work in a Path lab when I left Uni!), but he did say this was "for starters". Husband is down for SA. He also told me my bloods have to be taken on Day 22, which in my cycle is a Saturday, so is it okay to go the day before (CD21)?
> 
> And on top of that, the counsellor my husband is off to see is... retiring! So, we're not sure if it's even worth him starting with her as who knows how many meetings he'll get through before she leaves and then we're back to square one!
> 
> Okay... who has a good wall I can bang my head against??!
> 
> So, lovely ladies, save me a drink and cushion, I need to join you on that wagon! :awww:
> 
> As always, I send you all HUGE :hugs: and tonnes of :dust:.... and repeat after me *"we're gonna get our BFPs!!"* :thumbup:
> 
> C xx

Hey Tiger, sorry you weren't happy with the GP. The only one I can answer on is the day 22 blood test as I think I am having the same one this month - except he asked me to come in for a day 21 test! So I think it should be alright to do it on day 21 (he said I could do mine a day early if it fell on a weekend). Good that he is doing something I guess and hopefully you can push him to do more. 

p.s. did get myself a large one :)

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Tigerlily as far as I know the test is usually carried out on day 21 so going a day earlier than your GP said should be ok.

But if you are unhappy then I would suggest seeing another GP :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Skye
> 
> Just saw your second post-I didn't log on sinec 3pm yesterday and there's 5 pages to read on here!!! My, we are sooooo sociable!!
> 
> I agree completely that we have to do what we feel is right. I was surprised that my OH was soooo cagey with the counsellor; he clearly was hugely embarrased about his SA results. I know that he is prepared to go through all this with me. I think he will always drag his feet about having children-I think it's just his nature. He drags his feet about EVERY BIG decision, whereas I'm far more 'Let's go for it and I want it now' (apart from deciding on IVF of course, which I've found really difficult to do).
> 
> I've read such conflicting reports about various counsellors; interestingly, my acupuncturist (whoc I saw last night) knew the lady who came to 'counsel' us and she ahd heard bad things about her too-that she was peddling her wares more than counselling and seemed to have her own agenda. You are so right about the various treatments on offer. OH is the one with the poor SA result yet he would NEVER go for acupuncture for this. He just isn't interested-it's a head in the sand aproach that he favours. I can't stand that-I want to be exhausting all possible avenues. It's the difference between him and I.
> 
> We definitely need to work out a communication strategy that is effective for us, as we bicker over the syupidest things and they become HUGE deals as we are both so stubborn, pig headed and then end up point scoring. Oh dear, we are so guilty of that.
> 
> I shall talk to him again tonight and see whether we can sort out a method of dealing with this that suits us both. I might send him an email first-that works best for him, as he can digest what I am feeling and thinking!
> 
> I can imagine that it would have been really stressful for your DH to be unemployed and TTC-hugely stressful, and of course he knew that you wanted to start trying for a baby. Life is soo difficult. I am glad that everything righted itself once he got a job. You are so right in what you say about how we deal with our partner's behaviours. I know many who would just ignore my OH's diffidence, but I want to tackle it, face it head on!!! I think he thinks I am a complete pain. I think we will always bicker-that's just what we are like. But generally it's better to get it out there, than to fester, I think!
> 
> Thanks for your really helpful post. You sooooo understand what I am experiencing, and it is so helpful to get your advice!
> 
> Big big hugs to you. It will be lovely to have your mother to stay-I am sure she will love your bump!!! How very exciting!
> 
> I have to dash-got departmental meeting to go to and am running late!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Quick post to say
Dwrgi you sound so much like me, it's odd. And your relationship with DH... So similar to us. We are like a a bloody Tom and Jerry. if he's not chasing me with a stick, I'll be chasing him with a hammer sort of thing. Hahahahahha (U know what i mean) But in the end we do have a eally strong bond cause we don't let anything fester and everyone gets to have their voice heard in the end. :))) hahaha :hugs:

Girls I hada a lovely long day with a friend of mine and need to iron some shirts before I go to bed quickly. So promise I will catch up tomorrow morning. Love u all xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

tigerlily1975 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> hmm - having read back I think I may have given you all a false impression of my fabulousness - I've got to lose a stone 7 a half by August but that's just the start!! I have to lose another 73lbs before they'll do anything - sorry for not being as wonderful as you thought!
> 
> How can someone with 'Jamie and the Magic Torch' as their profile picture NOT be wonderful??! :flower:Click to expand...

Aww thanks!!!

That's why I like it in here - I think the rest of this forum have no idea who Jamie is!!


----------



## twinkle1975

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry I've not got back to everyone just yet, it's been manic at work - project deadline fast approaching and marketing keep changing their minds! ](*,)
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words regarding my ex-SIL. I think everyone is starting to come to terms with their grief now. My niece is holding up well, my nephew not so much. We've all dealt with loss on here, so we all know from experience it's a gradual process. As for the baby, he has an auntie who lives nearby and she has said that she'll help and even raise him if the father struggles. The family really has come together as a unit at this difficult time.
> 
> Thank you also for asking about my appointment. To be honest, I'm a bit deflated since seeing the GP! We chose to see the Dr whom we've both found very approachable in the past. I sat down and went straight into it "I'm 36, we've been trying over 6 months and we've had no success". His response was "6 months!!?" and the look on his face was as if I'd just told him I'd run-over his prized pet!
> 
> He then asked a few questions about ovulating and my cycle - he asked me three times over the course of the meeting how regular my cycle was (28 days, give or take a few hours!). By the time he sent us packing with tests, I was a little shell-shocked and walked home in deep conversation with husband about whether we'd be happy just being 'the two of us'.
> 
> As for the tests, I'm down for Prolactin, Progesterone and Thyroid. No FSH or LH (sorry, I used to work in a Path lab when I left Uni!), but he did say this was "for starters". Husband is down for SA. He also told me my bloods have to be taken on Day 22, which in my cycle is a Saturday, so is it okay to go the day before (CD21)?
> 
> And on top of that, the counsellor my husband is off to see is... retiring! So, we're not sure if it's even worth him starting with her as who knows how many meetings he'll get through before she leaves and then we're back to square one!
> 
> Okay... who has a good wall I can bang my head against??!
> 
> So, lovely ladies, save me a drink and cushion, I need to join you on that wagon! :awww:
> 
> As always, I send you all HUGE :hugs: and tonnes of :dust:.... and repeat after me *"we're gonna get our BFPs!!"* :thumbup:
> 
> C xx

I agree - I had my tests done on day 21 - you should be fine!! If they come back ok see another doctor & hassle them until they do something! xxx


----------



## Macwooly

How can people not know about Jamie and the magic torch? :shock:


----------



## twinkle1975

Macwooly said:


> How can people not know about Jamie and the magic torch? :shock:

Too bloody young!


----------



## NorthStar

twinkle1975 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> How can people not know about Jamie and the magic torch? :shock:
> 
> Too bloody young!Click to expand...

Jamie (Jamie)
Jamie (Jamie)
Jamie and the Magic Torch

I think we need a growing up in the 70s/80s thread - I won't threadjack this one :haha: - starting one now...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/658856-growing-up-70s-80s-off-topic.html


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Skye-did you get your ironing done?? What a bore!! I know people who take their ironing to a professional, blooming good idea. My OH just takes his to his mother who lives across the road. 'Nuff said-if she's fool enough to do it! 

I have to apologise for my previous post that was full of spelling mistakes, and me an English teacher!!! I was rushing and my fingers were moving faster than I could check!

The dynamics of relationships are so funny-we have the GREATEST humdingers, but, as you say, it gets it out there! My acupuncturist has the same relationship with her husband-she said, quite sensibly, that if her DH was ever to leave her, she would know exactly why! Everything gets aired this way! My OH's best friend's wife left him after five years of marriage, and he still doesn't have a clue why. According to him, they "never argued" and he was proud of this, thinking it was a sign of solidity. Clearly not.

I had an email from my clinic yesterday. They are going to give me norestherone from day 22 of the July cycle so that they can time my period to arrive when we want it to. I don't think they will grow my embryos (if there are any-please God let there be at least one!) to blasto, as I don't expect I'll produce that many, with a low amh. They said they would take it to blasto if they had four embryos all of good quality and they couldn't decide which to transfer. They have also recommended high protein diet and lots of folic acid. Did you follow a specific diet, or just ate loads of meat. Something tells me that you're a vegetarian though-am I right, seem to remember something about this..... 

Anyway, I just want it to start now as I've had enough of waiting. Soooo glad that I put it off until August as I was due to have egg transfer originally last week, but there is a lot going on in work and I am completely shattered. Three weeks and one day to go before school's out for summer. I cannot wait!!!

May I also pick your brains further-am trying to decide on holiday destinations. Am thinking Menorca, Murcia or Turkey. Where would you go/avoid in Turkey???!

Anyway, enough from me, hope you're okay and that the little bean is nuggling in nicely!

Big hugs hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry I've not got back to everyone just yet, it's been manic at work - project deadline fast approaching and marketing keep changing their minds! ](*,)
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words regarding my ex-SIL. I think everyone is starting to come to terms with their grief now. My niece is holding up well, my nephew not so much. We've all dealt with loss on here, so we all know from experience it's a gradual process. As for the baby, he has an auntie who lives nearby and she has said that she'll help and even raise him if the father struggles. The family really has come together as a unit at this difficult time.
> 
> Thank you also for asking about my appointment. To be honest, I'm a bit deflated since seeing the GP! We chose to see the Dr whom we've both found very approachable in the past. I sat down and went straight into it "I'm 36, we've been trying over 6 months and we've had no success". His response was "6 months!!?" and the look on his face was as if I'd just told him I'd run-over his prized pet!
> 
> He then asked a few questions about ovulating and my cycle - he asked me three times over the course of the meeting how regular my cycle was (28 days, give or take a few hours!). By the time he sent us packing with tests, I was a little shell-shocked and walked home in deep conversation with husband about whether we'd be happy just being 'the two of us'.
> 
> As for the tests, I'm down for Prolactin, Progesterone and Thyroid. No FSH or LH (sorry, I used to work in a Path lab when I left Uni!), but he did say this was "for starters". Husband is down for SA. He also told me my bloods have to be taken on Day 22, which in my cycle is a Saturday, so is it okay to go the day before (CD21)?
> 
> And on top of that, the counsellor my husband is off to see is... retiring! So, we're not sure if it's even worth him starting with her as who knows how many meetings he'll get through before she leaves and then we're back to square one!
> 
> Okay... who has a good wall I can bang my head against??!
> 
> So, lovely ladies, save me a drink and cushion, I need to join you on that wagon! :awww:
> 
> As always, I send you all HUGE :hugs: and tonnes of :dust:.... and repeat after me *"we're gonna get our BFPs!!"* :thumbup:
> 
> C xx

Great news that you got some advice and some tests to get going on.... day 21 was what I was told, and others seem to agree, so I'm sure that the Friday will be absolutely fine!

Also, if the counsellor is leaving, I'd give her a swerve. You need to build up a sense of trust with your counsellor, and if your DH achieves that and then has to start again with somebody new, he may feel that he has lost his momentum.

Hope this is helpful! One more day to go till Friday-and counting!!
Big :hugs: to you,
A
xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning all,

Another quickie to make a confession :dohh:

I fell off the wagon and POAS :dohh:


Spoiler
I got my BFP :yipee: and I am in total bloody shock!

A xXx


----------



## NorthStar

Neversaynever said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Another quickie to make a confession :dohh:
> 
> I fell off the wagon and POAS :dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my BFP :yipee: and I am in total bloody shock!
> 
> A xXx

Oh wow, congratulations neversaynever, best wishes for a lovely 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

OMG!! That is absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!! You must be beside yourself!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo delighted for you-wonderful wonderful news!!!!!!!!

What did your DH say?!!! Oh, Never, I am sooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!

And, let's have it-
:happydance::happydance::hugs::haha::flower::laugh2::dance::awww::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::hugs2::smug::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::holly::holly::holly:

BRILLIANT!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah69

Congratulations!! It gives us all that extra bit of hope :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

OMG I am crying :dohh:

I am so shocked, excited, petrified the lot!

OH is so happy...will copy and paste my journal entry but put it in a spoiler so you don't have to read it.

SHaking my head in disbelief 

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Apologies in advance for all the swear words :blush:


Spoiler
Today is Thursday the 30th June...... and I have a novel to write...

After I had my waxing done yesterday, I came home and for a chuckle, decided to pee on an OPK. It came up fairly dark, did a bit of research and thought hmmm...maybe I COULD be pregnant. I asked OH if he wanted fish and chips for tea..he said yes and I dashed off to Asda to get a sneaky test so I could test in the morning.

In the evening, I asked OH why he sent me the 'I love you' text..he said because I know your period is due and you feel emotional so wanted to cheer you up. Damn that thoughtful man.

Lay in bed last night, he said he will stay and have breakfast with me in the morning which doesn't happen very often but I do like to see him before he goes to work.

I was dreaming all flipping night about getting a positve HPT, weird sensations in my boobs but thought stop it...yoiu're heading for a big fall.

So I decide to POAS this morning, put it in my dressing gown pocket and make breakfast for the two of us. Take my folic acid tablet and chuckle to myself as I pull the test out of my pocket....

There's a fucking line My heart is racing, my hands start shaking and I am thinking OMFG 

OH won't undersatnd two lines and I had kept two digi's from my POAS fest last month for my BFP only but gave one to K at work. I thought well I can only dip it back in the pot I peed in and quickly put back in the cupboard this morning 

Digi gave me a pregnant 1-2 weeks.

I went downstairs to OH and I had dreamt of all the fab ways to tell him and this wasn't one of them...I put them on the table and he said...what do they mean...I said read the blue one....I'm pregnant. He had the biggest grin on his face and said that is fantastic news and hugged me with tears in his eyes and said see, I have got super sperm 

I haven't gone in to work today and I have no plan to go in tomorrow either...it's early days...very early days! OH is going to do a few bits at work then coming home to spend the day with me 

I don't have anything to say apart from fuck me I am shocked to shit!

All I will say is thank you to everyone that has been a huge support and I'm going to need you ladies now...more than ever.

On a special note...Steph...you're fucking awesome 

I'm fucking pregnant 

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

You're a silly billy! This is absolutely marvellous news-I am soooooooo chuffed for you, and so unexpected!!!

I am sending you the hugest hug-I hope you have a lovely day with your DH-you deserve it!!!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi said:


> You're a silly billy! This is absolutely marvellous news-I am soooooooo chuffed for you, and so unexpected!!!
> 
> I am sending you the hugest hug-I hope you have a lovely day with your DH-you deserve it!!!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Thank you Dwrgi..it means a lot to me that you are happy for me :hugs:

You will get yours too ya know...look at the trauma I have been through..then I get this...out of the blue...was totally expecting a BFN!

Still....VERY early days so if you all don't mind...I'll like to hang out in here still? I didn't have a ticker last time so have one for some positivity but I can always hide it when I post?

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> You're a silly billy! This is absolutely marvellous news-I am soooooooo chuffed for you, and so unexpected!!!
> 
> I am sending you the hugest hug-I hope you have a lovely day with your DH-you deserve it!!!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Thank you Dwrgi..it means a lot to me that you are happy for me :hugs:
> 
> You will get yours too ya know...look at the trauma I have been through..then I get this...out of the blue...was totally expecting a BFN!
> 
> Still....VERY early days so if you all don't mind...I'll like to hang out in here still? I didn't have a ticker last time so have one for some positivity but I can always hide it when I post?
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

You're more than welcome to hang around in here for as long as you want-you're one of the gang! The ticker doesn't bother me; don't know about the others... Enjoy your moment-enjoy today!!! Be happy hunni!! 
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Another quickie to make a confession :dohh:
> 
> I fell off the wagon and POAS :dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my BFP :yipee: and I am in total bloody shock!
> 
> A xXx

OMG Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Praying this is a sticky bean for you and you have a healthy and the happiest of pregnancies :thumbup


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you Macwooly, I really do appreciate your good wishes :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Your ticker is positive to me and I don't mind seeing it :) I am so genuinely chuffed for you x


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you...I always liked seeing tickers too as it was a positive thing but I know it's not for everyone.

xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

In your words Never, OMFG!!! What a result, am so happy for you and more than happy to see tickers, is good for morale to see other pg as far as I am concerned!

:yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
OH MY GOODNESS!!!! 

That's amazing Neversay!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fantastic News, I'm SO pleased for you!! :cloud9:

Woohooo!!!! Kepp that ticker up - makes us all feel positive!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry to interrupt the good news with a cry for help! 

My mum just texted me to say she is moving house on 15th and that is the day I am due to O and need to go visit BF! But I had previously told her of course I will help you move. ARGH. I don't want to tell her I am trying bc frankly it is none of her business!

What should I do?!


----------



## Macwooly

If I was you I'd offer to go over for a few days before to help her pack but say you have a commitment that day already and really con't help. If she asks just say you're helping a friend with a personal matter and they would prefer you didn't discuss it. That way you're still offering the help just on different days :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> If I was you I'd offer to go over for a few days before to help her pack but say you have a commitment that day already and really con't help. If she asks just say you're helping a friend with a personal matter and they would prefer you didn't discuss it. That way you're still offering the help just on different days :thumbup:

Thanks McWooly but I was planning to go see BF for 3-4 days 12-15th or so to cover all bases :( I think I'm going to have to tell her argh :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh bum :nope: I hope she'll be understanding :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh dear, a tricky one. Do you HAVE to tell her? Can you not offer to go after she had moved and you've got the BDing done??? Say that you can't possibly do the days mentioned before, that your committed to another project.... I don't know. I'd be the same as you..... mushroom treatment is best with parents, imo.

Good luck with it!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks dwrgi, I think I have found a solution as I really don't want to tell her. There is an art fair on in London that weekend that I was thinking of doing but never got round to looking at. I just phoned them and they have a few pitches left so I am applying and will tell her tomorrow that I got a cancellation and need to be down there on 15th so can she change her moving date?! And the good thing is I really should have done that art fair anyway but was feeling so depressed about everything that I didn't bother applying!


----------



## skye2010

This thread is maaad!! Lol! I go a couple of days missing and there's 10 pgs + a BFP :holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::dance::dance: hahahhahaa!! Such great news Nevernever :)) Congratulations. Hope this one is your little sticky baby and you have a lovely 9 months....

Luvy :hugs: cancerian sis :)) Did you have a great time on your Malibu night? My birthday is on 11th :) Very soon. No plans just yet though. Dunno if Dh will remember. he usually does but this year we have a lot going on so let's see :winkwink:

Butterfly sorry about the witch hon. How u doing? Hope you had a nice Bday party. Sorry about the timing issue with mum. Isn't there any other lie that would cover u at all. Cause mum's always full of questions, worries and concerns :dohh: Maybe you can arrange some moving from or sthg for her just to avoid the whole thing. Art fair is the perfect answer . yipeee

Purple today is quite a lovely day too. Isn't that great with all the sunshine this year? Funny the veggies and fruits are really lush too. hahahah UK's gonna be a tropical country if the weather keeps changing in this rate. hahahahah

Chris, I wanna give u lot's of hugs hope not too late. Did the chiropractor sort out the neck pain? I'm sorry you'e been feeling crappy. You are a very brave girl after all that you've gone through. The good thing is you know you can get pregnant with IUI. Which doesn't work for many. That means with a little helping hand your eggs are still fit to do all the traveling and attaching. Did you ever get any testing on the mc's at all? To see if it was any chromosome issues. If it wasn't than perhaps with progestrone, steroids and mb blood thinners might do the trick for you. But you need to get a fs to do all the blood work and the tx. Sweety can you not ask your GP to help you out? Some can and they do pay for the fertility drugs and some of the blood work. Maybe you can work out a deal with NHS that you pay some get some free. Dunno but it's worth asking. This whole fertility business is so damn bloody expensive. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you can find a solution. In the mean time I also wish you a natural BFP which would be a perfect result. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Also for the weight issue. I think that BMI business is just a criteria NHS holds on to just so that they can eliminate some patients off their list unfortunately. I don't know if it has any statistical difference to getting pregnant. Overweight girls might have some issue with pregnancy (hypertension etc) but that doesn't stop them from having a baby. One of our not just overweight but actually very very obese friends had a perfectly healthy pregnancy and baby. So there you go.

You know there is a petition that Grazia magazine started for government funding research on pregnancies in the UK. There is a lot of woman who has miscarriages, stillbirths or early cot deaths because not enough research is done on NHS. I think fertility and antenatal care is one serious issue where NHS fails badly. 

Uk ladies please take time and sign the pettition: www.uk-sands.org
The article has 17 heavily pregnant girls' pictures who all look really happy and expectant. And sadly all lost their babies just before or after the birth.

Missy I'm so glad the prick sort of backed off. Hope he gets the picture but, even than I bet he would go, try his luck on someone else. You know my boss I told u about used to hit on every single woman who worked there. No matter married, had kids or even elderly because he actually used to score with some of them. Sad but true. Some stupid women just gave in and had sex with him in return for favours or just because they wanted it. It only encouraged him more you see. So I bet that guy has his nerve from somewhere too. Hope he shakes off your neck for good I hope.

Macwooly great that you have a laugh about your previous marriage and see a good side to it. :flower:

Dwrgi, I bet you are the only person in the thread who spots all the grammar and spelling mistakes. hahhahahaaaaaa!!!! Overworked teacher alert!!!!!!
Hahahhahahaha. 
Diet is hugely impt. From the beginning of my cycle till the end of the TWW they suggested 1 litre of milk and 2 litres of water. Milk provides protein for the growth of eggs and thickening of the uterus wall. Helps the embie to attach. But I realised I was lactose intolerent (gas, diarrhea etc) after a week. Than I checked the protein amnt of 1 litre of milk and take it in equvelant as meat, fish, chicken eggs etc. Protein shakes, nuts and pulses count. The whole thing is a little annoying cause by the end of the month it became a chore to take that much protein everyday. If you are ok with milk you are sorted really easy. Otherwise it's all math work. :wacko: But super helpful as all the girls with multiple failed IVF's did get the BFP in the end. :)))) Also water is very important cause it flushes all the excess meds in your body everyday and your eggs get a steady flow of meds in. So you start with 2 litres a day and gradually you can increase towards trigger, say to 3. After trigger you drink during the night as well. So 1-2 glass before bed and 1 every time you wake up. Keeps OHSS at bay I think helps with blood flow too. So really good.

Blasto procedure is sthg you can revisit once you find out how many eggs is fertilised and how well they're doing. Don't worry about it just yet. But also keep in mind not only Blasto's make it. One of the girls I knew, her eggs were just not strong enough. In all her IVF's (had 5th i think) they only made it to day 3 than they started to decline. She had a BFP on day 3 and mc due to chromosomal issues. This thime again day 3 BFP and it's still going so no worries about day 3. Blasto is good if you have many eggs and you don't know which one is stronger at day 3 stage. That's all. Other friend got a BFP on blasto but the embies that looked really slow on day 3 spurted out and got transferred where as the ones that looked good on 3 declined after words. I hope this gives you a better pict of what it is.

I think one thing would be beneficial for u guys if you get a good sperm sample frozen before the egg collection day. This way you would ensure to have good sperms on the day no matter what. And if the sample on the day is better than great. (don't think this costs too bad, worth asking)

About timing the Af. Dunno what to say. Perhaps my clinic was a little too conservative on everything. But still worth asking the doc if this would effect your hormones and have they used this method to girls similar to your results, etc....Also ask what if you would need a day more say stimms on a weekend or sthg. Or weekend collection. Are they going to try to fit you into their schedule or will you get the care you need? Sometimes a day here and there makes a massive difference.

Chris just felt like giving u another hug :hugs::hugs:

Tigerlily, Twinkie, I have no idea who Jamie and Magic torch is. I can see the avatar pict and they look really cute. Especially the dog. He's so kissable. But I wasn't in Uk 10 years ago so I missed all the cartoons :( What happens with the magic torch?

Tigerlilly Day 21 is perfectly fine, you just need to tell them that you are on day21. The tests you are doing are all good. Next stage they might try to keep you waiting another 6 months. Just tell the gp you are over 35 and you wanna come back quickly say after 3 months if that's ok. After that it's all waiting game I'm afraid. What counsellor is your Dh seeing (only if u wanna mention) I wonder if you can ask them for another appt with a different counsellor and explain your worry. Save your head from the wall just yet hon. U might need it later cause there might be a lot more coming from NHS. Good luck bb.

Northstar I love the idea of 70's 80's thread. Too bad I was in Turkey at the time. i wonder how much would be similar. Will check it out after my post. xx

AFM not much :) All is good except feeling really exhausted after a long sleep. Odd!!! xxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Neversaynever said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Another quickie to make a confession :dohh:
> 
> I fell off the wagon and POAS :dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my BFP :yipee: and I am in total bloody shock!
> 
> A xXx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! The whatever wagon worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## skye2010

FM hon how u doing, missed uuu xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks dwrgi, I think I have found a solution as I really don't want to tell her. There is an art fair on in London that weekend that I was thinking of doing but never got round to looking at. I just phoned them and they have a few pitches left so I am applying and will tell her tomorrow that I got a cancellation and need to be down there on 15th so can she change her moving date?! And the good thing is I really should have done that art fair anyway but was feeling so depressed about everything that I didn't bother applying!

What was meant to be and all that! Sounds absolutely perfect!

Nothing like a fart fair, I say!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> This thread is maaad!! Lol! I go a couple of days missing and there's 10 pgs + a BFP :holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::dance::dance: hahahhahaa!! Such great news Nevernever :)) Congratulations. Hope this one is your little sticky baby and you have a lovely 9 months....
> 
> Luvy :hugs: cancerian sis :)) Did you have a great time on your Malibu night? My birthday is on 11th :) Very soon. No plans just yet though. Dunno if Dh will remember. he usually does but this year we have a lot going on so let's see :winkwink:
> 
> Butterfly sorry about the witch hon. How u doing? Hope you had a nice Bday party. Sorry about the timing issue with mum. Isn't there any other lie that would cover u at all. Cause mum's always full of questions, worries and concerns :dohh: Maybe you can arrange some moving from or sthg for her just to avoid the whole thing. Art fair is the perfect answer . yipeee
> 
> Purple today is quite a lovely day too. Isn't that great with all the sunshine this year? Funny the veggies and fruits are really lush too. hahahah UK's gonna be a tropical country if the weather keeps changing in this rate. hahahahah
> 
> Chris, I wanna give u lot's of hugs hope not too late. Did the chiropractor sort out the neck pain? I'm sorry you'e been feeling crappy. You are a very brave girl after all that you've gone through. The good thing is you know you can get pregnant with IUI. Which doesn't work for many. That means with a little helping hand your eggs are still fit to do all the traveling and attaching. Did you ever get any testing on the mc's at all? To see if it was any chromosome issues. If it wasn't than perhaps with progestrone, steroids and mb blood thinners might do the trick for you. But you need to get a fs to do all the blood work and the tx. Sweety can you not ask your GP to help you out? Some can and they do pay for the fertility drugs and some of the blood work. Maybe you can work out a deal with NHS that you pay some get some free. Dunno but it's worth asking. This whole fertility business is so damn bloody expensive. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you can find a solution. In the mean time I also wish you a natural BFP which would be a perfect result. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Also for the weight issue. I think that BMI business is just a criteria NHS holds on to just so that they can eliminate some patients off their list unfortunately. I don't know if it has any statistical difference to getting pregnant. Overweight girls might have some issue with pregnancy (hypertension etc) but that doesn't stop them from having a baby. One of our not just overweight but actually very very obese friends had a perfectly healthy pregnancy and baby. So there you go.
> 
> You know there is a petition that Grazia magazine started for government funding research on pregnancies in the UK. There is a lot of woman who has miscarriages, stillbirths or early cot deaths because not enough research is done on NHS. I think fertility and antenatal care is one serious issue where NHS fails badly.
> 
> Uk ladies please take time and sign the pettition: www.uk-sands.org
> The article has 17 heavily pregnant girls' pictures who all look really happy and expectant. And sadly all lost their babies just before or after the birth.
> 
> Missy I'm so glad the prick sort of backed off. Hope he gets the picture but, even than I bet he would go, try his luck on someone else. You know my boss I told u about used to hit on every single woman who worked there. No matter married, had kids or even elderly because he actually used to score with some of them. Sad but true. Some stupid women just gave in and had sex with him in return for favours or just because they wanted it. It only encouraged him more you see. So I bet that guy has his nerve from somewhere too. Hope he shakes off your neck for good I hope.
> 
> Macwooly great that you have a laugh about your previous marriage and see a good side to it. :flower:
> 
> Dwrgi, I bet you are the only person in the thread who spots all the grammar and spelling mistakes. hahhahahaaaaaa!!!! Overworked teacher alert!!!!!!
> Hahahhahahaha.
> Diet is hugely impt. From the beginning of my cycle till the end of the TWW they suggested 1 litre of milk and 2 litres of water. Milk provides protein for the growth of eggs and thickening of the uterus wall. Helps the embie to attach. But I realised I was lactose intolerent (gas, diarrhea etc) after a week. Than I checked the protein amnt of 1 litre of milk and take it in equvelant as meat, fish, chicken eggs etc. Protein shakes, nuts and pulses count. The whole thing is a little annoying cause by the end of the month it became a chore to take that much protein everyday. If you are ok with milk you are sorted really easy. Otherwise it's all math work. :wacko: But super helpful as all the girls with multiple failed IVF's did get the BFP in the end. :)))) Also water is very important cause it flushes all the excess meds in your body everyday and your eggs get a steady flow of meds in. So you start with 2 litres a day and gradually you can increase towards trigger, say to 3. After trigger you drink during the night as well. So 1-2 glass before bed and 1 every time you wake up. Keeps OHSS at bay I think helps with blood flow too. So really good.
> 
> Blasto procedure is sthg you can revisit once you find out how many eggs is fertilised and how well they're doing. Don't worry about it just yet. But also keep in mind not only Blasto's make it. One of the girls I knew, her eggs were just not strong enough. In all her IVF's (had 5th i think) they only made it to day 3 than they started to decline. She had a BFP on day 3 and mc due to chromosomal issues. This thime again day 3 BFP and it's still going so no worries about day 3. Blasto is good if you have many eggs and you don't know which one is stronger at day 3 stage. That's all. Other friend got a BFP on blasto but the embies that looked really slow on day 3 spurted out and got transferred where as the ones that looked good on 3 declined after words. I hope this gives you a better pict of what it is.
> 
> I think one thing would be beneficial for u guys if you get a good sperm sample frozen before the egg collection day. This way you would ensure to have good sperms on the day no matter what. And if the sample on the day is better than great. (don't think this costs too bad, worth asking)
> 
> About timing the Af. Dunno what to say. Perhaps my clinic was a little too conservative on everything. But still worth asking the doc if this would effect your hormones and have they used this method to girls similar to your results, etc....Also ask what if you would need a day more say stimms on a weekend or sthg. Or weekend collection. Are they going to try to fit you into their schedule or will you get the care you need? Sometimes a day here and there makes a massive difference.
> 
> Chris just felt like giving u another hug :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tigerlily, Twinkie, I have no idea who Jamie and Magic torch is. I can see the avatar pict and they look really cute. Especially the dog. He's so kissable. But I wasn't in Uk 10 years ago so I missed all the cartoons :( What happens with the magic torch?
> 
> Tigerlilly Day 21 is perfectly fine, you just need to tell them that you are on day21. The tests you are doing are all good. Next stage they might try to keep you waiting another 6 months. Just tell the gp you are over 35 and you wanna come back quickly say after 3 months if that's ok. After that it's all waiting game I'm afraid. What counsellor is your Dh seeing (only if u wanna mention) I wonder if you can ask them for another appt with a different counsellor and explain your worry. Save your head from the wall just yet hon. U might need it later cause there might be a lot more coming from NHS. Good luck bb.
> 
> Northstar I love the idea of 70's 80's thread. Too bad I was in Turkey at the time. i wonder how much would be similar. Will check it out after my post. xx
> 
> AFM not much :) All is good except feeling really exhausted after a long sleep. Odd!!! xxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

You're a star, Skye, that's all I can say!!! Thanks for your brilliant and helpful post once again. I shall cut and post it and put it into my PC so that I can easily refer to diet advice and what's what! OMG, it looks like I'll be permanently on the toilet as I have the WORST bladder ever!!! May as well move in!!

Good job that you had a long sleep-you clearly needed it!! Have a lovely day Skye and take it easy!!

My birthday is on July 9th so we can have birthday weekend on B&B!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Another quickie to make a confession :dohh:
> 
> I fell off the wagon and POAS :dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my BFP :yipee: and I am in total bloody shock!
> 
> A xXx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG OMG, for that you can fall off the wagon, whooooooo hoooooo omg honey i am so happy and excited for you!!! OK now you have to stay on the wagon and spread some of that baby dust to us!!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

skye2010 said:


> FM hon how u doing, missed uuu xx

You are so sweet! I'm doing good, not much going on with me, I'm in the 2ww. and waiting on my IVF consultation next wed.


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Apologies in advance for all the swear words :blush:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Today is Thursday the 30th June...... and I have a novel to write...
> 
> After I had my waxing done yesterday, I came home and for a chuckle, decided to pee on an OPK. It came up fairly dark, did a bit of research and thought hmmm...maybe I COULD be pregnant. I asked OH if he wanted fish and chips for tea..he said yes and I dashed off to Asda to get a sneaky test so I could test in the morning.
> 
> In the evening, I asked OH why he sent me the 'I love you' text..he said because I know your period is due and you feel emotional so wanted to cheer you up. Damn that thoughtful man.
> 
> Lay in bed last night, he said he will stay and have breakfast with me in the morning which doesn't happen very often but I do like to see him before he goes to work.
> 
> I was dreaming all flipping night about getting a positve HPT, weird sensations in my boobs but thought stop it...yoiu're heading for a big fall.
> 
> So I decide to POAS this morning, put it in my dressing gown pocket and make breakfast for the two of us. Take my folic acid tablet and chuckle to myself as I pull the test out of my pocket....
> 
> There's a fucking line My heart is racing, my hands start shaking and I am thinking OMFG
> 
> OH won't undersatnd two lines and I had kept two digi's from my POAS fest last month for my BFP only but gave one to K at work. I thought well I can only dip it back in the pot I peed in and quickly put back in the cupboard this morning
> 
> Digi gave me a pregnant 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I went downstairs to OH and I had dreamt of all the fab ways to tell him and this wasn't one of them...I put them on the table and he said...what do they mean...I said read the blue one....I'm pregnant. He had the biggest grin on his face and said that is fantastic news and hugged me with tears in his eyes and said see, I have got super sperm
> 
> I haven't gone in to work today and I have no plan to go in tomorrow either...it's early days...very early days! OH is going to do a few bits at work then coming home to spend the day with me
> 
> I don't have anything to say apart from fuck me I am shocked to shit!
> 
> All I will say is thank you to everyone that has been a huge support and I'm going to need you ladies now...more than ever.
> 
> On a special note...Steph...you're fucking awesome
> 
> I'm fucking pregnant
> 
> XxX

OMG i love this, i have tears in my eyes for you honey!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

OMG!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Neversaynever - I am beyond thrilled for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Huge congratulations!! :bunny::bunny:yes please stay around here with us and please keep the ticker. I wishes you a happy and healthy trouble- free 9 months!!:baby:

:hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Never!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I am SO happy for you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you tons of prayers for a happy and healthy 9 months!

Butterfly - sorry about the timing issues! But I hope it all works out for you, I'm hoping that will be the month for you! :hugs:


i'm only here for a quick post this morning - I have my ultrasound in one hour and I'm super excited....6 weeks and I know I won't see much but that's ok! As long as everything is ok! 

:hugs: to you all...be back later!


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> Never!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I am SO happy for you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you tons of prayers for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Butterfly - sorry about the timing issues! But I hope it all works out for you, I'm hoping that will be the month for you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> i'm only here for a quick post this morning - I have my ultrasound in one hour and I'm super excited....6 weeks and I know I won't see much but that's ok! As long as everything is ok!
> 
> :hugs: to you all...be back later!

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

newmarriedgal said:


> Never!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I am SO happy for you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you tons of prayers for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Butterfly - sorry about the timing issues! But I hope it all works out for you, I'm hoping that will be the month for you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> i'm only here for a quick post this morning - I have my ultrasound in one hour and I'm super excited....6 weeks and I know I won't see much but that's ok! As long as everything is ok!
> 
> :hugs: to you all...be back later!



Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> This thread is maaad!! Lol! I go a couple of days missing and there's 10 pgs + a BFP :holly::holly::holly::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::dance::dance: hahahhahaa!! Such great news Nevernever :)) Congratulations. Hope this one is your little sticky baby and you have a lovely 9 months....
> 
> Luvy :hugs: cancerian sis :)) Did you have a great time on your Malibu night? My birthday is on 11th :) Very soon. No plans just yet though. Dunno if Dh will remember. he usually does but this year we have a lot going on so let's see :winkwink:
> 
> Butterfly sorry about the witch hon. How u doing? Hope you had a nice Bday party. Sorry about the timing issue with mum. Isn't there any other lie that would cover u at all. Cause mum's always full of questions, worries and concerns :dohh: Maybe you can arrange some moving from or sthg for her just to avoid the whole thing. Art fair is the perfect answer . yipeee
> 
> Purple today is quite a lovely day too. Isn't that great with all the sunshine this year? Funny the veggies and fruits are really lush too. hahahah UK's gonna be a tropical country if the weather keeps changing in this rate. hahahahah
> 
> Chris, I wanna give u lot's of hugs hope not too late. Did the chiropractor sort out the neck pain? I'm sorry you'e been feeling crappy. You are a very brave girl after all that you've gone through. The good thing is you know you can get pregnant with IUI. Which doesn't work for many. That means with a little helping hand your eggs are still fit to do all the traveling and attaching. Did you ever get any testing on the mc's at all? To see if it was any chromosome issues. If it wasn't than perhaps with progestrone, steroids and mb blood thinners might do the trick for you. But you need to get a fs to do all the blood work and the tx. Sweety can you not ask your GP to help you out? Some can and they do pay for the fertility drugs and some of the blood work. Maybe you can work out a deal with NHS that you pay some get some free. Dunno but it's worth asking. This whole fertility business is so damn bloody expensive. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you can find a solution. In the mean time I also wish you a natural BFP which would be a perfect result. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Also for the weight issue. I think that BMI business is just a criteria NHS holds on to just so that they can eliminate some patients off their list unfortunately. I don't know if it has any statistical difference to getting pregnant. Overweight girls might have some issue with pregnancy (hypertension etc) but that doesn't stop them from having a baby. One of our not just overweight but actually very very obese friends had a perfectly healthy pregnancy and baby. So there you go.
> 
> You know there is a petition that Grazia magazine started for government funding research on pregnancies in the UK. There is a lot of woman who has miscarriages, stillbirths or early cot deaths because not enough research is done on NHS. I think fertility and antenatal care is one serious issue where NHS fails badly.
> 
> Uk ladies please take time and sign the pettition: www.uk-sands.org
> The article has 17 heavily pregnant girls' pictures who all look really happy and expectant. And sadly all lost their babies just before or after the birth.
> 
> Missy I'm so glad the prick sort of backed off. Hope he gets the picture but, even than I bet he would go, try his luck on someone else. You know my boss I told u about used to hit on every single woman who worked there. No matter married, had kids or even elderly because he actually used to score with some of them. Sad but true. Some stupid women just gave in and had sex with him in return for favours or just because they wanted it. It only encouraged him more you see. So I bet that guy has his nerve from somewhere too. Hope he shakes off your neck for good I hope.
> 
> Macwooly great that you have a laugh about your previous marriage and see a good side to it. :flower:
> 
> Dwrgi, I bet you are the only person in the thread who spots all the grammar and spelling mistakes. hahhahahaaaaaa!!!! Overworked teacher alert!!!!!!
> Hahahhahahaha.
> Diet is hugely impt. From the beginning of my cycle till the end of the TWW they suggested 1 litre of milk and 2 litres of water. Milk provides protein for the growth of eggs and thickening of the uterus wall. Helps the embie to attach. But I realised I was lactose intolerent (gas, diarrhea etc) after a week. Than I checked the protein amnt of 1 litre of milk and take it in equvelant as meat, fish, chicken eggs etc. Protein shakes, nuts and pulses count. The whole thing is a little annoying cause by the end of the month it became a chore to take that much protein everyday. If you are ok with milk you are sorted really easy. Otherwise it's all math work. :wacko: But super helpful as all the girls with multiple failed IVF's did get the BFP in the end. :)))) Also water is very important cause it flushes all the excess meds in your body everyday and your eggs get a steady flow of meds in. So you start with 2 litres a day and gradually you can increase towards trigger, say to 3. After trigger you drink during the night as well. So 1-2 glass before bed and 1 every time you wake up. Keeps OHSS at bay I think helps with blood flow too. So really good.
> 
> Blasto procedure is sthg you can revisit once you find out how many eggs is fertilised and how well they're doing. Don't worry about it just yet. But also keep in mind not only Blasto's make it. One of the girls I knew, her eggs were just not strong enough. In all her IVF's (had 5th i think) they only made it to day 3 than they started to decline. She had a BFP on day 3 and mc due to chromosomal issues. This thime again day 3 BFP and it's still going so no worries about day 3. Blasto is good if you have many eggs and you don't know which one is stronger at day 3 stage. That's all. Other friend got a BFP on blasto but the embies that looked really slow on day 3 spurted out and got transferred where as the ones that looked good on 3 declined after words. I hope this gives you a better pict of what it is.
> 
> I think one thing would be beneficial for u guys if you get a good sperm sample frozen before the egg collection day. This way you would ensure to have good sperms on the day no matter what. And if the sample on the day is better than great. (don't think this costs too bad, worth asking)
> 
> About timing the Af. Dunno what to say. Perhaps my clinic was a little too conservative on everything. But still worth asking the doc if this would effect your hormones and have they used this method to girls similar to your results, etc....Also ask what if you would need a day more say stimms on a weekend or sthg. Or weekend collection. Are they going to try to fit you into their schedule or will you get the care you need? Sometimes a day here and there makes a massive difference.
> 
> Chris just felt like giving u another hug :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tigerlily, Twinkie, I have no idea who Jamie and Magic torch is. I can see the avatar pict and they look really cute. Especially the dog. He's so kissable. But I wasn't in Uk 10 years ago so I missed all the cartoons :( What happens with the magic torch?
> 
> Tigerlilly Day 21 is perfectly fine, you just need to tell them that you are on day21. The tests you are doing are all good. Next stage they might try to keep you waiting another 6 months. Just tell the gp you are over 35 and you wanna come back quickly say after 3 months if that's ok. After that it's all waiting game I'm afraid. What counsellor is your Dh seeing (only if u wanna mention) I wonder if you can ask them for another appt with a different counsellor and explain your worry. Save your head from the wall just yet hon. U might need it later cause there might be a lot more coming from NHS. Good luck bb.
> 
> Northstar I love the idea of 70's 80's thread. Too bad I was in Turkey at the time. i wonder how much would be similar. Will check it out after my post. xx
> 
> AFM not much :) All is good except feeling really exhausted after a long sleep. Odd!!! xxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Skye you are so very sweet and wonderful, thank you so very much for all t he hugs, they really helped. I am going to the chiropractor tonight, and i so cannot wait, i am so ready for this pain to go away. I am much better today, and much happier, its a beautiful day here today and i am off of work for the next 4 days after today!! As for my m/c yes they ran a panel and all was well, so i have no issues on my end, they just say its because of my age that we lose them. And i guess your right with the weight, i mean i would not have a 25 day cycle EVERY time if i was not ovulating right? I know you can have a cycle without ovulating, but it would not happen month after month, and i am so regular you can mark it on the calendar and know when its comming. As for the IUI, DH and i could probably swing one more IUI, the last time i used Clomid and then followed up with a low dose of the injectable Gonal F, we had 3 mature eggs, i just think they got the timming wrong, see they never figured that clomid would work with me due to my age, then again they never figured that someone at my age would have 6 or 7 eggs that matured with each IUI, there was one time i had 9!! for 43 that is not bad to have that many. I think we are going to save up a bit of money and go to a new doctor, hopefully that one will be more willing to work with us to get us pg rather than just making money and improving their numbers. I have not given up this fight yet, i am going to try and make myself a bit healthier, DH and i went on a 3 mile bike ride last night, after i could breathe again, i realized i had a good time:haha: I feel great today though, outside of the stupid neck/head pain so whoo hoo for me getting healthy and for all of us to get our bfp's with super sticky beans!! Thanks again honey!!


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Never!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I am SO happy for you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you tons of prayers for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Butterfly - sorry about the timing issues! But I hope it all works out for you, I'm hoping that will be the month for you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> i'm only here for a quick post this morning - I have my ultrasound in one hour and I'm super excited....6 weeks and I know I won't see much but that's ok! As long as everything is ok!
> 
> :hugs: to you all...be back later!

Ohhhhh good luck honey, i cant wait to see your post!!!!:happydance:


----------



## gingerbread

Oh Never I am jumping for joy with your news:yipee: and Lava I'm still in shock over you're doublely:baby::baby: good news! I am so excited for you both!

Hi everyone else..miss & love you all. So excited to see who's next! Keep all those BFP's coming!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

gingerbread said:


> Oh Never I am jumping for joy with your news:yipee: and Lava I'm still in shock over you're doublely:baby::baby: good news! I am so excited for you both!
> 
> Hi everyone else..miss & love you all. So excited to see who's next! Keep all those BFP's coming!!!!

Ginger good to see you honey!!! How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies! 

just back from my ultrasound....everything looks great! Had a regular ultrasound first and she said she couldn't see much as I was very early so I emptied my bladder and then had an internal ultrasound and the little poppyseed came right up! My due date is Feb 20th, right on track for 6 weeks along and we even heard the little heartbeat! It was going at 131bpm. charlie was in the room with me and had the best look on his face! So far, everything looks good and I couldn't be happier! Next appt is 10 weeks - August 1st!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







usound.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> just back from my ultrasound....everything looks great! Had a regular ultrasound first and she said she couldn't see much as I was very early so I emptied my bladder and then had an internal ultrasound and the little poppyseed came right up! My due date is Feb 20th, right on track for 6 weeks along and we even heard the little heartbeat! It was going at 131bpm. charlie was in the room with me and had the best look on his face! So far, everything looks good and I couldn't be happier! Next appt is 10 weeks - August 1st!!!!!

Oh hun I am so pleased for you and to hear the heartbeat :happydance:

Praying all continues to keep going well and your poppyseed goes from strength to strength :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> just back from my ultrasound....everything looks great! Had a regular ultrasound first and she said she couldn't see much as I was very early so I emptied my bladder and then had an internal ultrasound and the little poppyseed came right up! My due date is Feb 20th, right on track for 6 weeks along and we even heard the little heartbeat! It was going at 131bpm. charlie was in the room with me and had the best look on his face! So far, everything looks good and I couldn't be happier! Next appt is 10 weeks - August 1st!!!!!

Oh yea :happydance::happydance: i am so happy for you!!! this is great news!!! And yea for the heartbeat, i bet thats the most wonderful sound ever!!! One day soon i will hear that!! OK, now send over some of that preggy dust lol!!


----------



## onmymind17

Oh and Never please please dont leave us, and please keep your ticker up there, it give me so much hope, and makes me smile every time i see one of your tickers or u/s!!! Ladies keep posting your pics and u/s, i adore seeing them and hearing about the appts!!!


----------



## gingerbread

onmymind17 said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Oh Never I am jumping for joy with your news:yipee: and Lava I'm still in shock over you're doublely:baby::baby: good news! I am so excited for you both!
> 
> Hi everyone else..miss & love you all. So excited to see who's next! Keep all those BFP's coming!!!!
> 
> Ginger good to see you honey!!! How are you doing? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm good. I went in this month to get set up for August IVF and made it clear I wanted to take the two months before to relax & just have some fun. My FS agreed & then said he wanted to go ahead & give me a pap & ultrasound while I was there(ugh i was NOT expecting that & have quite enjoyed not being poked & prodded for awhile) And OF COURSE he noticed two white spots that may be polyps in my uterus. So now I have to go back in july & do BW and a hydrosonography to figure out if they are polyps..if so follow up with the lovely hysteroscopy to remove them. He also mentioned the possibility of doing a lap so we could try another IUI. I think I'm over the iui's by now & just want to go on to IVF like planned. So my "break" from baby mode didn't quite work out!!!

I have to say I've enjoyed coming on and getting a good laugh from time to time with all you girls on the whatev's wagon!!:haha:


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> Skye you are so very sweet and wonderful, thank you so very much for all t he hugs, they really helped. I am going to the chiropractor tonight, and i so cannot wait, i am so ready for this pain to go away. I am much better today, and much happier, its a beautiful day here today and i am off of work for the next 4 days after today!! As for my m/c yes they ran a panel and all was well, so i have no issues on my end, they just say its because of my age that we lose them. And i guess your right with the weight, i mean i would not have a 25 day cycle EVERY time if i was not ovulating right? I know you can have a cycle without ovulating, but it would not happen month after month, and i am so regular you can mark it on the calendar and know when its comming. As for the IUI, DH and i could probably swing one more IUI, the last time i used Clomid and then followed up with a low dose of the injectable Gonal F, we had 3 mature eggs, i just think they got the timming wrong, see they never figured that clomid would work with me due to my age, then again they never figured that someone at my age would have 6 or 7 eggs that matured with each IUI, there was one time i had 9!! for 43 that is not bad to have that many. I think we are going to save up a bit of money and go to a new doctor, hopefully that one will be more willing to work with us to get us pg rather than just making money and improving their numbers. I have not given up this fight yet, i am going to try and make myself a bit healthier, DH and i went on a 3 mile bike ride last night, after i could breathe again, i realized i had a good time:haha: I feel great today though, outside of the stupid neck/head pain so whoo hoo for me getting healthy and for all of us to get our bfp's with super sticky beans!! Thanks again honey!!

U know Chris I think you need an fs who could watch you closely once you get pregnant. It seems like you don't have a problem getting pregnant but actually keeping it. Might be that you need some progestrone supplements or shots. So you need regular progestrone scans. And also maybe you need some steroid and blood thinners. I wonder if your GP would offer you a NK assey once you are pregnant (Natural killer cells test) The test itself is kind of expensive that's why they try not to do it. But it shows if your body attacks your embryo thinking it is a foreign body. If so you can be using low dose of steroids (not that expensive) Your blood might be too thick and your blood flow to the womb might be not so good. So they check your full blood count and you can be prescribed a baby asprin and some blood thinner shots. But not every clinic do these tests. It works for women with multiple mcs, or unexplained fertility.
Maybe you don't need to change your dr since he got you pregnant a 2-3 times already. Perhaps he knows your body and the results so he can get you pregnant again. Ask him if they do these sort of pregnancy follow ups. I know NHS does this. But the NK test is expensive so they try not to offer it for risky patients. Although progestrone and full blood count isn't. Where are you based? I wonder if there are any private clinics at all near you who does it.

FM :)) I'm so excited for you goood luuuck!!! keep us posted about the appt xxxx

Gingeeeer! How u doing hon? Still suntanning and chilling where you got that photo taken? hahhahaha!!!

NMG great news that the baby is doing well and you heard the heartbeat. :)Hope itwould be smooth all the way to the end.

Chris I just noticed you are from Chicago. My God! you know my bloods were actually being sent to the Chicago University Hospital. They are the only ones in the world who does this tests. That's why it's so pricey cargo etc... But there must be a clinic near by u that does it and perhaps it's cheaper than UK...


----------



## skye2010

Right I already foun a link that talks about it . Rosalind Chicago University does it... 
https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=22017

https://www.chicagofertility.org/AutoimmuneTesting.htm

Just in case You would be interested...

https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/immune-issues/77212-initial-dr-beers-immune-testing.html

There's loads of other threads going on too.


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Skye you are so very sweet and wonderful, thank you so very much for all t he hugs, they really helped. I am going to the chiropractor tonight, and i so cannot wait, i am so ready for this pain to go away. I am much better today, and much happier, its a beautiful day here today and i am off of work for the next 4 days after today!! As for my m/c yes they ran a panel and all was well, so i have no issues on my end, they just say its because of my age that we lose them. And i guess your right with the weight, i mean i would not have a 25 day cycle EVERY time if i was not ovulating right? I know you can have a cycle without ovulating, but it would not happen month after month, and i am so regular you can mark it on the calendar and know when its comming. As for the IUI, DH and i could probably swing one more IUI, the last time i used Clomid and then followed up with a low dose of the injectable Gonal F, we had 3 mature eggs, i just think they got the timming wrong, see they never figured that clomid would work with me due to my age, then again they never figured that someone at my age would have 6 or 7 eggs that matured with each IUI, there was one time i had 9!! for 43 that is not bad to have that many. I think we are going to save up a bit of money and go to a new doctor, hopefully that one will be more willing to work with us to get us pg rather than just making money and improving their numbers. I have not given up this fight yet, i am going to try and make myself a bit healthier, DH and i went on a 3 mile bike ride last night, after i could breathe again, i realized i had a good time:haha: I feel great today though, outside of the stupid neck/head pain so whoo hoo for me getting healthy and for all of us to get our bfp's with super sticky beans!! Thanks again honey!!
> 
> U know Chris I think you need an fs who could watch you closely once you get pregnant. It seems like you don't have a problem getting pregnant but actually keeping it. Might be that you need some progestrone supplements or shots. So you need regular progestrone scans. And also maybe you need some steroid and blood thinners. I wonder if your GP would offer you a NK assey once you are pregnant (Natural killer cells test) The test itself is kind of expensive that's why they try not to do it. But it shows if your body attacks your embryo thinking it is a foreign body. If so you can be using low dose of steroids (not that expensive) Your blood might be too thick and your blood flow to the womb might be not so good. So they check your full blood count and you can be prescribed a baby asprin and some blood thinner shots. But not every clinic do these tests. It works for women with multiple mcs, or unexplained fertility.
> Maybe you don't need to change your dr since he got you pregnant a 2-3 times already. Perhaps he knows your body and the results so he can get you pregnant again. Ask him if they do these sort of pregnancy follow ups. I know NHS does this. But the NK test is expensive so they try not to offer it for risky patients. Although progestrone and full blood count isn't. Where are you based? I wonder if there are any private clinics at all near you who does it.
> 
> FM :)) I'm so excited for you goood luuuck!!! keep us posted about the appt xxxx
> 
> Gingeeeer! How u doing hon? Still suntanning and chilling where you got that photo taken? hahhahaha!!!
> 
> NMG great news that the baby is doing well and you heard the heartbeat. :)Hope itwould be smooth all the way to the end.
> 
> Chris I just noticed you are from Chicago. My God! you know my bloods were actually being sent to the Chicago University Hospital. They are the only ones in the world who does this tests. That's why it's so pricey cargo etc... But there must be a clinic near by u that does it and perhaps it's cheaper than UK...Click to expand...

Well the last time i was pg i insisted that i be put on progesterone during the TWW after the IUI and that one did not stick either, but now that you mention the blood, they did say i had a very high red blood cell count, they told me not to worry about it, do you think that could be an issue? I have often thought that maybe i needed to be on blood thinners, usually i get a cut and within min it clots up and stops bleeding, as a matter of fact whenever i was in for all the blood tests i would tell them no bandaid was necessary, just hold it for a min and it was sealed. I could maybe talk to my OB about this and see what he could do, if i could get it covered under medical rather than fertility i would have coverage. I have really had the bug to do another IUI again, i dont know why the feeling is so strong, but i really dont want to go back to the same RE, i really felt with them that they did not care about getting me pg, they were only going through the motions one thing that made me angry was she wanted me to have another saline test to make sure my tubes were open, this was in october last year, i had just been pg in may the same year, obviously my tubes are open, so why would she want to do that test again. I will talk to my OB, i love him to death, and maybe he can help me, they ran a m/c pannel after our 2nd loss, but everything came back normal, but would that show if i had a blood problem? Do any of you know? I know it checked for chromosonal issues, but not sure what else, all they said was everything was fine, i had to ask for a copy of it. Oh wow, thats amazing that your blood was sent here where i live, yep thats why its expensive, they had to ship it clear across the pond lol. did i ever tell you that i work for American Intercontinental University and our ground school is in London!!


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Right I already foun a link that talks about it . Rosalind Chicago University does it...
> https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=22017
> 
> https://www.chicagofertility.org/AutoimmuneTesting.htm
> 
> Just in case You would be interested...
> 
> https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/immune-issues/77212-initial-dr-beers-immune-testing.html
> 
> There's loads of other threads going on too.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I am type II diabetic, and i have not proven it yet but i believe i have a problem with my thyroid although my last doctor said it was normal, i could very well have an issue with this!!! Thank you so much honey, i am going to check in to this right away!!


----------



## skye2010

Chris they do first a thyroid test as a routine fertility test here. So you should definitly get the thyroids checked.

Hmm if your dr was so blaze even though she got u pregnant that really isn't good. She just doesn't know how it works but your body just does the job I guess. 

I did have this contarversial autoimmune tx which is actually resaearched in Chicago uni. So there are more places down there to treat u for it as well I think. My blood was quite thick and I am on blood thinners. 2 shots of heparine injections and a bb asprin pill a day. I cycled with girls who had IVf after IVF all failed. When they checked their killer cells all had immune issues. Now all prego. And all used the meds I mentioned. Another girl didn't start with NK assesment (didn't believe it) but ended up doing it after BFP cause her pregnancy started declining. My clinic was just one of the very few clinics who specialised in this in UK. I did it but I can't tell u the ins and outs since I'm no expert

Seems your body is quite good at getting pregnant. You are 43 as well so clockwork AF is fantastic. And you did fall pregnant on tx 3 times which is also fantastic not even IVF... I would suggest look into this autoimmune tx a bit. C where u can get it in Chicago. Talk to different clinics that offer it and find out about expense etc... researching and getting info doesn't cost you anything. C if it makes sense for you.
I used one other serum called intralipid. And there is another one which is more pricey (I didn't need that) But I don't wanna confuse you with it all. Do a bit of research and c if u wanna discuss any further we'll do....


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> OMG I am crying :dohh:
> 
> I am so shocked, excited, petrified the lot!
> 
> OH is so happy...will copy and paste my journal entry but put it in a spoiler so you don't have to read it.
> 
> SHaking my head in disbelief
> 
> XxX

Oh, Never, that's wonderful news!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! :yipee:
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for both of you and yes, looooove the ticker! :wohoo:


----------



## purplelou

newmarriedgal - woohoo!! that's so exciting that you got to see and hear a heartbeat of your little bean! and the scan pic is great!! I just showed my DH - he was impressed:hugs:

FM and Ginger - hi ladies and special :hugs: since I haven't sent any for you in a while.

and to all the other ladies here - big :hugs:

Im sticking on that wagon now - it may be a lucky place for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

gingerbread said:


> Oh Never I am jumping for joy with your news:yipee: and Lava I'm still in shock over you're doublely:baby::baby: good news! I am so excited for you both!
> 
> Hi everyone else..miss & love you all. So excited to see who's next! Keep all those BFP's coming!!!!

Lovely to see you on here Ginger-I think of you often and was only wondering earlier on today how you were! Let's get these polyps sorted so that you can go and get your BFP!!! How ironic that you intended a complete break-that's just how it goes. Life never turns out as you expect!!

Don't forget, I know that I am just about to embark on IVF, and FM is looking into it too so we can be IVF buddies!!! Roll on those BFPs!!!!!!!

Take care of yourself hun, and missed you loads!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> just back from my ultrasound....everything looks great! Had a regular ultrasound first and she said she couldn't see much as I was very early so I emptied my bladder and then had an internal ultrasound and the little poppyseed came right up! My due date is Feb 20th, right on track for 6 weeks along and we even heard the little heartbeat! It was going at 131bpm. charlie was in the room with me and had the best look on his face! So far, everything looks good and I couldn't be happier! Next appt is 10 weeks - August 1st!!!!!

Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Well AF showed for me today:nope: so i guess now i have 24 day cycles, i thought when you were heading for menopause your cycles got longer!!! Are mine going to keep getting shorter until poof its gone lol. Well i guess i can look at it like i have more chances to get pg in one month than most ladies do lol.


----------



## lavalux

Never!!!

Woo Hoo! I am so incredibly happy for you and your husband. I loved reading your journal entry on how you broke the news to your DH. :cloud9::flower::thumbup::happydance::happydance::baby::kiss::hugs:I wish you a smooth, healthy, happy 9 months and delivery! :happydance::happydance:

NMG,
So happy you got to see your precious bean & the heartbeat!

Ginger,
How are you girl? I miss you. I'm so glad you popped in.

HA, FA, Ginger,:thumbup:
Good luck and lots of sticky dust to the IVF girls! I'm glad we have Skye here as a resource for you.

AFM,
I'm sorry I've been awol a couple days. Work has been grueling & my nausea has been getting me down, but I'm doing a little better today. Have my first OB appt tomorrow morning. I will be 8 weeks. I have a 3 day weekend coming up so I'm really looking forward to that.

Love to Chris, Purple, Twinkle, Luvy, Northstar, Butterfly, McWooley, and all the other girls!


----------



## missyt

Neversay, Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!! Woo hoo!

Chris and Butterfly, I hate that AF showed for you. I hate the hag. I know she's just around the corner for me. I can feel it coming.

Ginger, so good to hear from you. I hope everything turns out okay with the polyps. I missed you!

AFM, I'm not doing too well today and I'm trying to hold it together. I just found out via Facebook that my insenstive, selfish, lazy SIL is 17 weeks pregnant. She has two kids already, is going through a divorce because she cheated on her husband multiple times and is pregnant by one of the guys she cheated on her husband with that he actually walked in on them in bed together. She is also the one that made the insensitive comment to me last year that DH can't be the problem, I must be the problem since DH already has a kid. All I can say is "why?". I don't understand and I feel like the only people that can understand how I feel are you girls. How can someone who has cheated on her husband multiple times and has gotten fired from every job have a baby but I can't? I'm just really having a hard time right now because I tried to put away all this TTC stuff for the summer and now this. I dont' even want to be around DH's family anymore. On top of that DH knew all along and was afraid to tell me. I was upset with him because I had to find out through FB instead of him telling me. And another coincidence is I had an appointment with my GP today and the thought in the back of my mind before the appointment was if I needed to get on anti-depressents. Well I got the preg news 15 mins before my appointment and I caved and got a perscription for anti-depressents. I can't take this anymore. After this news, I feel like I just need to give up. Being a mom wasn't meant for me.


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Well AF showed for me today:nope: so i guess now i have 24 day cycles, i thought when you were heading for menopause your cycles got longer!!! Are mine going to keep getting shorter until poof its gone lol. Well i guess i can look at it like i have more chances to get pg in one month than most ladies do lol.

I love the positivity OMM-sorry the old witch showed. Hope you're okay? lots of treats for you today-that's and official order!

Big :hugs: hun!!


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Neversay, Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Chris and Butterfly, I hate that AF showed for you. I hate the hag. I know she's just around the corner for me. I can feel it coming.
> 
> Ginger, so good to hear from you. I hope everything turns out okay with the polyps. I missed you!
> 
> AFM, I'm not doing too well today and I'm trying to hold it together. I just found out via Facebook that my insenstive, selfish, lazy SIL is 17 weeks pregnant. She has two kids already, is going through a divorce because she cheated on her husband multiple times and is pregnant by one of the guys she cheated on her husband with that he actually walked in on them in bed together. She is also the one that made the insensitive comment to me last year that DH can't be the problem, I must be the problem since DH already has a kid. All I can say is "why?". I don't understand and I feel like the only people that can understand how I feel are you girls. How can someone who has cheated on her husband multiple times and has gotten fired from every job have a baby but I can't? I'm just really having a hard time right now because I tried to put away all this TTC stuff for the summer and now this. I dont' even want to be around DH's family anymore. On top of that DH knew all along and was afraid to tell me. I was upset with him because I had to find out through FB instead of him telling me. And another coincidence is I had an appointment with my GP today and the thought in the back of my mind before the appointment was if I needed to get on anti-depressents. Well I got the preg news 15 mins before my appointment and I caved and got a perscription for anti-depressents. I can't take this anymore. After this news, I feel like I just need to give up. Being a mom wasn't meant for me.

Dear Missy, I'm sorry that you're not feeling very good at the moment, it sounds as if you've had another 'drama' to deal with, that you didn't need. It is so completely unfair that people, who don't seem to deserve being parents, can get pregnant as easily as catching a cold, yet those of us who are desperate to be mothers, and, more importantly, would make BRILLIANT mothers, struggle with this crap. I don't understand how the universe works at times, and it baffles me why it is all so unfair. Your SIL sounds like a piece of work-she obviously made that catty comment to you last year out of some deep seated jealousy and I am certain it does not reflect on you. Yet, she struck you at your Achilles Heel and you have remembered what she says. It is such a pity that your DH didn't tell you personally, rather than finding out on FB-I suppose he was trying to protect you but in fact made it worse by avoiding the situation. It was bound to come out sooner or later-she couldn't exactly hide her bump, could she, but he just got it wrong. He's a man, and, I'm afraid to say it, they are all generally rubbish. They are wired completely differently to us-the Great Electrician got their wires wrong when he first connected them up, that's for sure. 

I think that the whole business of TTC is the worst thing in the world. I read in a fertility book recently that the stress encountered by infertile couples was akin to that endured by those suffering from long term and terminal illnesses, and I can well believe this. You feel so powerless, so despairing, so weakened and so vulnerable. Invariably we will blame and constantly berate ourselves, why us, when people are getting pregnant and having babies around us all the time? What have we done to deserve this, to be excluded from this amazing experience that some just take for granted? Of course, we will direct this inwards, it will never happen, it's just not meant to be, and feeling like this is completely normal, as we are being put through hell, quite frankly. And, with each month, a little bit more of us dies, a little bit more confidence is eroded and in the end, it would take a supremely strong character not to succumb to depression, to feelings of low spirit and despair. I know because I feel it too and I'm sure that everybody on here will testify to having experienced this. It goes with the territory, it seems to me. 

I am completely convinced that you will get pregnant, and that you WILL be a mom, you just have to cut yourself some slack and believe it too. You have the tenacity and courage to make it happen and you will get there, I promise you. 

It seems to me that the timing of you hearing that bad news was perfect. Perhaps if you hadn't had the appointment straight afterwards, you wouldn't have mentioned this to your doctor and would have tried to carry on on your own. I think it is brilliant that you mentioned it so that he can help you regain your kilter. We all need a helping hand now and again, and you did the right thing seeking help. Now you can focus on recharging your batteries and getting back to full strength to fight this battle and win it! Which you will, no doubt about it! 

Everybody on here knows how you feel-it's good you came on here to get it all out of your system, rather than letting it fester. 

I am sending you huge hugs-you will be a mom, Missy, of that there is no doubt!!
:flower::flower::flower::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

:hugs::hugs: Hey Missy Nooo baby noooo!!! Motherhood is meant for you. You are getting depressed with all that's been going on sweety. All the recent IUi's that keep lifting your hopes and crushing you. All that's going on with DH's family, one after the other. DH's parents, Sil who is a big mouth, SS who is just a typical boy his mum who is a nut case. Plus all that pressure at work, you've been working like crazy, steam coming out of you when a prick boss adds on top... If you think about it objectively you have been doing much better than anyone could coop baby. I'm surprised you didn;t get burned out before.... But saying that, this isn't a self pitying message to you. On the contrary, you are a really strong and a lovely girl. You've dealt with all these situations with dignity within yourself. Didn't snap at any of those people, didn't have a fit etc etc. But sthg's gotta give NO? I mean how much can you fill a glass. Only as much as it takes and than it spills. 

If you need to take antidepressants by all means take it (Although remember that they take a couple of months to work and a long time to get off them+ dunno if yours have any long term side effects. Must check if they do or not) But the point is you can't be taking antidepressants so you can enlarge your capacity to take more shit from the world. That's really bad for your health sweety.

You can't even talk about TTc to anyone you are close with cause they don't understand while TTC itself is a major push down + you have all the complicated serious issues. 

Missy I think it's time you sit down and think hard on what you can off load and how. TTC is there obviously which is a major source of stress. Your work??? Dunno if you can work with lot's of mini breaks. Weekend get aways. Somehow dunno if you can tell your superiors that long hours are getting you down. In fact recent statistics show people who work long hours are more easily pushed into hating their job and burn out in the long run. It really isn't normal to do extra hours loong periods of time on constant basis. 

Your DH's family needs to be offloaded a bit it looks like. Have a heart to heart with DH. Explain what's going on with you, explain all the pressure and how it pulls you down all this. Just give yourself a little slack. Dh should carry on seeing his family a he likes but you can give yourself a gap. Not like setting ground rules or anything but just avoid it a bit. Hide their FB entries. Don't read them. Don't invite them around or go there if avoidable. You don't need to insult them or make a point but just keep yourself away from all this family Hooohaaa for a while. With SS if you want for a few weekends just go see your mum or a close friend. Have fun on your own. Let DH deal with his boy. You don't need to be a mummy to this boy he already has a mummy. You don't need to worry about what he eats drinks, takes meds etc... But you can be a good friend to him. You could create fun time to spend with him (picnics whatever) but really if he's doing well at school or not, he already has parents to deal with that sort of thing. Any behaviour problems is your husband's responsibility. At least for a while Missy. Untill you feel you can handle more. And if you don't that's really fine. Just keep the enjoyable times to yourself. That is more than enough. A friendship is very valuable remember.

If you think whose life wouldn't be effected at all if you removed yourself than you kind of have an idea who isn't worth giving too much effort. Surely your DH would be the one who is most effected and that's your priority. The rest you decide who. Cause all these people in your life should be giving you some love and affection as well as taking it. Also ask you DH to actively help you with your situation. If he needs to keep a cushion between you and his family, he should. He should prioritise your need of a slack before keeping his family get togethers. Dunno help you find a good excuse etc....

As for Sil Missy there are worst women in the world who keep popping babies like pop corn. Druggies, criminals, bad mothers. etc etc... You are not in a competition with any of that. Just keep away. Another person who got pregnant. So what? Just don't get involved. You decide where you want to place all the family in your life. If you want them close than you will have to deal with their rudeness. Face them, tell them off. But usually being confrontational in a family isn't a good idea is it? It causes more trouble so just avoid it.

Making a baby, all those treatments take up a lot of energy and you really need to focus on yourself. Making yourself happy. This is not being selfish. This is being protective of what you have. If you won't do this it might even start effecting your relationship with your DH. Just be selective what your mind is focusing on.

I keep saying you haven't explored the IVF route yet which you are prepared to do. But if you start the IVf treatment with a mind that is boggled with all sorts of negative thoughts. Thinking you won't be able to even before you start than you already start losing the energy you desperately need. That's not fare on you... Missy it's too early to give up just yet or have a nervous break down before you try everything. Keep it for later hon. If you have no routes to explore than we can all cry together if that time comes. But now you need to organise your time which allows little Missy to breath and have some fun...

By the way I like the avatar.. Was that your honeymoon? I have a similar picture somewhere taken in Thailand. :))

XXXXX


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Well AF showed for me today:nope: so i guess now i have 24 day cycles, i thought when you were heading for menopause your cycles got longer!!! Are mine going to keep getting shorter until poof its gone lol. Well i guess i can look at it like i have more chances to get pg in one month than most ladies do lol.

:hugs: Sorry the old :witch: got you :hugs:

I have 25 day cycles so I view it as more chances to get my BFP and you're one cycle closer to your forever BFP :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

missyt said:


> Neversay, Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Chris and Butterfly, I hate that AF showed for you. I hate the hag. I know she's just around the corner for me. I can feel it coming.
> 
> Ginger, so good to hear from you. I hope everything turns out okay with the polyps. I missed you!
> 
> AFM, I'm not doing too well today and I'm trying to hold it together. I just found out via Facebook that my insenstive, selfish, lazy SIL is 17 weeks pregnant. She has two kids already, is going through a divorce because she cheated on her husband multiple times and is pregnant by one of the guys she cheated on her husband with that he actually walked in on them in bed together. She is also the one that made the insensitive comment to me last year that DH can't be the problem, I must be the problem since DH already has a kid. All I can say is "why?". I don't understand and I feel like the only people that can understand how I feel are you girls. How can someone who has cheated on her husband multiple times and has gotten fired from every job have a baby but I can't? I'm just really having a hard time right now because I tried to put away all this TTC stuff for the summer and now this. I dont' even want to be around DH's family anymore. On top of that DH knew all along and was afraid to tell me. I was upset with him because I had to find out through FB instead of him telling me. And another coincidence is I had an appointment with my GP today and the thought in the back of my mind before the appointment was if I needed to get on anti-depressents. Well I got the preg news 15 mins before my appointment and I caved and got a perscription for anti-depressents. I can't take this anymore. After this news, I feel like I just need to give up. Being a mom wasn't meant for me.

I'm so sorry that you are having such a difficult time at the moment :hugs:

Hope these trials pass soon and you get peace back in your life :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - Im so sorry that you are feeling so low right now. the ladies above have given some great advice and they are wiser than me, but i just wanted to add that there is no shame in antidepressants, you have not caved - you are getting some help to get you through a difficult and stressful time, please be kind to yourself xxx :hugs:

Omm - sorry about the witch - bah - but I like your positive thinking :hugs:

hello everyone else :hugs: hoping you are all well and having a good day


----------



## missyt

Chris, I'm sorry AF showed. It sounds like she is popping up a lot this week for many of us, the hag.

Dwrgi, thanks for your support and positive words. You are right, DH made it worse by not telling me. I was so mad and was going to blow up at him but I went out with friends and left the house before he got home. It helped because I have a great time with these friends and it diffused me for a bit. When I got home, I didn't mention it, I just sobbed in bed when we finally went to bed. I don't think he knows what to say. He is like that much of the time. Even when I rant and rave about something, he'll be silent and just listen. This TTC does feel like a terminal illness to me. I don't think it affects him the same way. At one point, probably 9 months ago, he said that us not having a baby wouldn't be the end of the world. Well I told him it would be the end of the world for me if I could never be a mother and not have a family of my own or a family period. He doesn't fully get it because he already has a son and he wasn't all that involved in his life until I met him and made it so he had a more stable visitation schedule with his son. You are right, men just aren't wired the same way and they just don't get it sometimes.

Skye, thanks for your support. I think you are right about DH's family. I need a break from them. I even told DH I don't even want to be around them right now. Luckily, they live 3 hours away. The other sad thing about SIL is I think she used this pregnancy as a way to get herself to move to FL. This "boyfriend" lives in FL and she was itching to move there. She doesn't even care how this will affect her other 2 kids seeing as their father lives 500 miles away and he wants custody. Its a huge mess and she is a disgrace. You are right about my job as well and me dealing with SS. I keep trying to do the right thing but it keeps seeming to backfire on me. Luckily SS goes back home on Saturday. He kind of drove me crazy this week because he hogs the TV and I constantly have to keep on him to pickup after himself. I have noticed DH being more stern with him, which helps. Its like you said, just so much going on right now. My GP reccommended I have more bloodwork and one of things she is going to check for is thyroid. She said it can sometimes affect fertility. I just don't know if I can mentally handle this anymore. My brother's wife, who adopted a baby in Jan. keeps telling me I need to set a limit as to how much I can take. She went through a lot too. I think she is right and I've just about reached my limit. I know what you are saying about crazy SIL as being just another person who is pregnant. Its a stab in the heart to me with her because of all the insensitive comments people have made to me, hers hurt the worst. And the thing is, she made that comment at a time where I felt sorry for her and invited her on vacation with us and paid for it because I believed her when she said her husband was a jerk. She lied and manipulated me when all along she was cheating on him and treating him like dirt. No wonder he was being a jerk! I would've been too! I just feel lost and helpless right now. I can't even sleep.


----------



## Butterfly67

OMM, sorry the witch got you but yes like you say, shorter cycles means more chances :)

MissyT, so sorry all these things are hitting you at once. I can't say anything as well as dwrgi and skye have already said apart from I really feel that you will be (and deserve to be) a mother, and at some point it will happen. Unfortunately before that there are lows and this seems to be a very bad one so I wish you strength and hope and happiness to get you through it. Your dh does seem like a lovely guy but I think sometimes they get shellshocked by female emotions and just don't know how to deal with it and feel powerless to make you feel better and hence they don't say anything.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy...Huge :hugs: and you are not alone you know... I also agree that the men have no idea what it is like to be the woman in the TTC journey. There is no shame what so ever if you need anti depressents either :hugs: I'm not great with words but wanted you to know I'm sending you positive thoughts :flower:

OMM...I'll :grr: the hag for you. Hope you get the neck sorted soon :hugs:

Dwrgi...sounds like you have a lot of stuff to be sorting out...:hugs: ands you wilol get there...believe and have faith.

Can't remember who esle I was supposed to be saying something too :wacko:

:hi: to all

Skye, Ginger, Lava, FM, Macwooly, Butterfly, PurpleLou, OMM and anyone else I missed that congratulated me...thank you so much.

I am thankful for the BFP but I also know that I am not out of the woods yet so I am taking each day as it comes. I'll accept any positive vibes that are being thrown about :thumbup:

Love to all

Andrea XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...Huge :hugs: and you are not alone you know... I also agree that the men have no idea what it is like to be the woman in the TTC journey. There is no shame what so ever if you need anti depressents either :hugs: I'm not great with words but wanted you to know I'm sending you positive thoughts :flower:
> 
> OMM...I'll :grr: the hag for you. Hope you get the neck sorted soon :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi...sounds like you have a lot of stuff to be sorting out...:hugs: ands you wilol get there...believe and have faith.
> 
> Can't remember who esle I was supposed to be saying something too :wacko:
> 
> :hi: to all
> 
> Skye, Ginger, Lava, FM, Macwooly, Butterfly, PurpleLou, OMM and anyone else I missed that congratulated me...thank you so much.
> 
> I am thankful for the BFP but I also know that I am not out of the woods yet so I am taking each day as it comes. I'll accept any positive vibes that are being thrown about :thumbup:
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Andrea XxX


Sending lots of positive vibes your way Andrea, I always thought that if I got a BFP I would ask people to send thoughts for a sticky bean to start with rather than a H&H 9 months (not that I think about it or anything lol!) so I will send you sticky bean thoughts or maybe I'll just eat lots of sticky toffee pudding - would that help? :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Butterfly67 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Missy...Huge :hugs: and you are not alone you know... I also agree that the men have no idea what it is like to be the woman in the TTC journey. There is no shame what so ever if you need anti depressents either :hugs: I'm not great with words but wanted you to know I'm sending you positive thoughts :flower:
> 
> OMM...I'll :grr: the hag for you. Hope you get the neck sorted soon :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi...sounds like you have a lot of stuff to be sorting out...:hugs: ands you wilol get there...believe and have faith.
> 
> Can't remember who esle I was supposed to be saying something too :wacko:
> 
> :hi: to all
> 
> Skye, Ginger, Lava, FM, Macwooly, Butterfly, PurpleLou, OMM and anyone else I missed that congratulated me...thank you so much.
> 
> I am thankful for the BFP but I also know that I am not out of the woods yet so I am taking each day as it comes. I'll accept any positive vibes that are being thrown about :thumbup:
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Andrea XxX
> 
> 
> Sending lots of positive vibes your way Andrea, I always thought that if I got a BFP I would ask people to send thoughts for a sticky bean to start with rather than a H&H 9 months (not that I think about it or anything lol!) so I will send you sticky bean thoughts *or maybe I'll just eat lots of sticky toffee pudding - would that help? *Click to expand...

Erm :sick: no :rofl:

Last time I stupidly/naively assumed all would be ok. This time, I am going to just take it easy and relax about it..there's nothing I can do to change the outcome at this stage.

I'm a little but mad at myself for testing and finding out so early but in a way. it's good as I have been in some really difficult classes over the last few weeks and I'd never have forgiven myself if something had happened.

Anyway...sun is out :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Waitingmummy

Crazy4Emily said:


> Count me in. I'm 35 TTC. My DH is 46...I have a daughter already through adoption, but this will be our first pregnancy. (if it ever happens) We've been really trying since January.. ugh. It is like a stab in the heart every month when AF comes a calling. It's hard being older, I never thought it would take this long!

Im with you I had no idea this would be so hard! I wish someone told me not to wait till 37 to start trying. every month is a waiting game and nothing. You hear of ladies getting pregnant during one night stands and then here we are doing so much and so often and nothing to show for it.


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
Honey, I am so sorry for all the stress you are going through. Anyone would be overloaded and considering everything being thrown at you, you have held up beautifully. You are a survivor. The anti-dependants are nothing to be ashamed of. Skye & Dwgri gave the best advise so I don't have much to add except a hug. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

positive vibes coming your way neversaynever :thumbup::thumbup:

waitingmummy - hi and welcome:flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:
 

> Chris, I'm sorry AF showed. It sounds like she is popping up a lot this week for many of us, the hag.
> 
> Dwrgi, thanks for your support and positive words. You are right, DH made it worse by not telling me. I was so mad and was going to blow up at him but I went out with friends and left the house before he got home. It helped because I have a great time with these friends and it diffused me for a bit. When I got home, I didn't mention it, I just sobbed in bed when we finally went to bed. I don't think he knows what to say. He is like that much of the time. Even when I rant and rave about something, he'll be silent and just listen. This TTC does feel like a terminal illness to me. I don't think it affects him the same way. At one point, probably 9 months ago, he said that us not having a baby wouldn't be the end of the world. Well I told him it would be the end of the world for me if I could never be a mother and not have a family of my own or a family period. He doesn't fully get it because he already has a son and he wasn't all that involved in his life until I met him and made it so he had a more stable visitation schedule with his son. You are right, men just aren't wired the same way and they just don't get it sometimes.
> 
> Skye, thanks for your support. I think you are right about DH's family. I need a break from them. I even told DH I don't even want to be around them right now. Luckily, they live 3 hours away. The other sad thing about SIL is I think she used this pregnancy as a way to get herself to move to FL. This "boyfriend" lives in FL and she was itching to move there. She doesn't even care how this will affect her other 2 kids seeing as their father lives 500 miles away and he wants custody. Its a huge mess and she is a disgrace. You are right about my job as well and me dealing with SS. I keep trying to do the right thing but it keeps seeming to backfire on me. Luckily SS goes back home on Saturday. He kind of drove me crazy this week because he hogs the TV and I constantly have to keep on him to pickup after himself. I have noticed DH being more stern with him, which helps. Its like you said, just so much going on right now. My GP reccommended I have more bloodwork and one of things she is going to check for is thyroid. She said it can sometimes affect fertility. I just don't know if I can mentally handle this anymore. My brother's wife, who adopted a baby in Jan. keeps telling me I need to set a limit as to how much I can take. She went through a lot too. I think she is right and I've just about reached my limit. I know what you are saying about crazy SIL as being just another person who is pregnant. Its a stab in the heart to me with her because of all the insensitive comments people have made to me, hers hurt the worst. And the thing is, she made that comment at a time where I felt sorry for her and invited her on vacation with us and paid for it because I believed her when she said her husband was a jerk. She lied and manipulated me when all along she was cheating on him and treating him like dirt. No wonder he was being a jerk! I would've been too! I just feel lost and helpless right now. I can't even sleep.

Dear Missy, I soooooo get where you're coming from. I have had almost exactly the same conversation with my OH regarding being a mother. He knows because I have told him that I would be completely devastated not to be a mother, that is what I am about. He doesn't seem to mind either way-if it happens, it happens, if it doesn't, it doesn't. I am sure he wouldn't be going through IVF if it wasn't for my desperation to be a mother. I feel it's like some primeval urge, and I'm not ready to give up this battle just yet! I don't want you to give up either as you want it so much. So, what to do next??

I think that Skye is completely right in saying that you need to be constructive in how you handle this. I like her positive approach!!!! So, you need to work out your priority (DH? TTC?) and focus on those things and let all the other crap go. You don't have to have any dealings with your DH's family at the moment, not whilst you're feeling so vulnerable. You have to put yourself first. I think it's brilliant that you went out with your group of friends when you found out about SIL's pregnancy (she sounds really dreadful, doesn't she?? She needs a slap); it's things like that you need, to focus on enjoying your life again, and not putting it on hold. I think it's an unfortunate fact of life that with some people, the more you give the more they take. It reflects on them, not on you, but alas it just means that we end up feeling completely used. Steer clear of SIL and family and thank heavens they are 3 hours away, otherwise I'd suggest you move!!!! (My in laws are across the road-ha ha ha. NOT!). Focus on what makes you happy right now, go out of your way to find the friends that make you feel good to be alive. Book weekends away with DH-the cabin that you went to last month sounded amazing, and do things together that make you laugh. Watch loads of stupid comedies on TV (I read a paper the other day of IVF patients and laughter! After egg transfer, half were instructed to watch as much comedy as they could, the other half no comedy. A significantly higher proportion of those that had watched the comedy and laughed and laughed and laughed got PG rather than the no-comedy group. So, relax, smile, find your mojo (man!!), and focus on YOU, not anybody else. If this means cutting a few people out of your life, so be it. Just keep close to those who really care about you and want you to be happy. Ditch the ditchwater, girl!!

I am sooooooooooo sorry that you are going through this-I know how you feel. My FS told me that women of my age should expect to take 2 years to get pregnant. Well, I know there are exceptions, but it will take us longer, on average. Hang on in there and don't give up just yet! You haven't exhausted all options so keep your focus, be it IVF/ICSI or just sticking with it......

Am sending you massive hugs-just wish I could be there right now so we could have a drink and put the world to rights.... (and have a good bitch about in laws!).

Be kind to yourself hun, try to relax and just look at it all from a new perspective. "Project Baby and the steps you need to take to get there", maybe a bit of a mouthful, 'Project Stork' instead!! :blue::pink::yellow:

Huge hugs and thinking of you.
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug


----------



## newmarriedgal

missy - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Everyone has been so helpful but I needed to add one more thing....you said on your first post that you needed to give up and being a mom wasn't meant for you...... I need you to never say or think that again! I think the fact that you feel so strongly about the crappy SIL issue just proves your capacity of love and feelings and you will be a GREAT mom when the time comes! If you didn't care, you wouldn't be the kind and wonderful woman you are. so remember that!

And no shame in taking some anti-depressants for awhile to get you back on track. I would separate yourself from the crappy SIL, spend some quality time with DH and focus on you two.....and possibly it will be only a short time on the anti-depressants and then you will be right back on track. 

Sending you all the :hugs: I have in me!


----------



## Mbababy

This is a great thread. I've been looking for a forum supportive of "older" women TTC so I'm excited to have found this. 

My hubby (45) and I (37) have been TTC for 3 months now...no luck so far.


----------



## Cindy0925

my husband and i are the same age as you and your husband...i'll be 38 in dec and he'll be 47 in august...

i never thought at 37 i would be considered old...my RE told me at my first consultation i was considered old in reproductive years...had i known that, i would've tried a long time ago to get PG...i thought i was doing the right thing by waiting til i was married...



Mbababy said:


> This is a great thread. I've been looking for a forum supportive of "older" women TTC so I'm excited to have found this.
> 
> My hubby (45) and I (37) have been TTC for 3 months now...no luck so far.


----------



## Neversaynever

Mbababy said:


> This is a great thread. I've been looking for a forum supportive of "older" women TTC so I'm excited to have found this.
> 
> My hubby (45) and I (37) have been TTC for 3 months now...no luck so far.




Cindy0925 said:


> my husband and i are the same age as you and your husband...i'll be 38 in dec and he'll be 47 in august...
> 
> i never thought at 37 i would be considered old...my RE told me at my first consultation i was considered old in reproductive years...had i known that, i would've tried a long time ago to get PG...i thought i was doing the right thing by waiting til i was married...
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread. I've been looking for a forum supportive of "older" women TTC so I'm excited to have found this.
> 
> My hubby (45) and I (37) have been TTC for 3 months now...no luck so far.Click to expand...

Ladies :hi: and welcome to probably the most supportive, informative, caring, thoughtful and lovely ladies you will probably ever come across :flower:

Hope your stay in here is a short one :flower:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

I am SO glad that we've got people like Dwrgi and Skye who know the right things to say - I'm a listening & hugging person when my friends are upset - neither of which I can really show that I'm doing online - so please know Missy & everyone else that I read everything you write and wish desperately that I could come and give you all big hugs :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Neversay, Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Chris and Butterfly, I hate that AF showed for you. I hate the hag. I know she's just around the corner for me. I can feel it coming.
> 
> Ginger, so good to hear from you. I hope everything turns out okay with the polyps. I missed you!
> 
> AFM, I'm not doing too well today and I'm trying to hold it together. I just found out via Facebook that my insenstive, selfish, lazy SIL is 17 weeks pregnant. She has two kids already, is going through a divorce because she cheated on her husband multiple times and is pregnant by one of the guys she cheated on her husband with that he actually walked in on them in bed together. She is also the one that made the insensitive comment to me last year that DH can't be the problem, I must be the problem since DH already has a kid. All I can say is "why?". I don't understand and I feel like the only people that can understand how I feel are you girls. How can someone who has cheated on her husband multiple times and has gotten fired from every job have a baby but I can't? I'm just really having a hard time right now because I tried to put away all this TTC stuff for the summer and now this. I dont' even want to be around DH's family anymore. On top of that DH knew all along and was afraid to tell me. I was upset with him because I had to find out through FB instead of him telling me. And another coincidence is I had an appointment with my GP today and the thought in the back of my mind before the appointment was if I needed to get on anti-depressents. Well I got the preg news 15 mins before my appointment and I caved and got a perscription for anti-depressents. I can't take this anymore. After this news, I feel like I just need to give up. Being a mom wasn't meant for me.

Awwww honey i am so sorry, please dont say you were not meant to be a mom, you such a beautiful loving person, you just have to be a mom one day. I cant say why things like this happen, i have often wondered it myself, its just so not fair, but i try and tell myself that God has a plan, that he would not punish me this way, and that i just have to have faith. I think the anti depressents are a great idea for you, take them, relax and enjoy your summer, then come back mentaly and physically ready and raring for your bfp!!! Sending you tons of hugs honey, i wish i could give you a hug in person!!:hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Best of luck, Cindy and congrats NSN!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Neversay, Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Chris and Butterfly, I hate that AF showed for you. I hate the hag. I know she's just around the corner for me. I can feel it coming.
> 
> Ginger, so good to hear from you. I hope everything turns out okay with the polyps. I missed you!
> 
> AFM, I'm not doing too well today and I'm trying to hold it together. I just found out via Facebook that my insenstive, selfish, lazy SIL is 17 weeks pregnant. She has two kids already, is going through a divorce because she cheated on her husband multiple times and is pregnant by one of the guys she cheated on her husband with that he actually walked in on them in bed together. She is also the one that made the insensitive comment to me last year that DH can't be the problem, I must be the problem since DH already has a kid. All I can say is "why?". I don't understand and I feel like the only people that can understand how I feel are you girls. How can someone who has cheated on her husband multiple times and has gotten fired from every job have a baby but I can't? I'm just really having a hard time right now because I tried to put away all this TTC stuff for the summer and now this. I dont' even want to be around DH's family anymore. On top of that DH knew all along and was afraid to tell me. I was upset with him because I had to find out through FB instead of him telling me. And another coincidence is I had an appointment with my GP today and the thought in the back of my mind before the appointment was if I needed to get on anti-depressents. Well I got the preg news 15 mins before my appointment and I caved and got a perscription for anti-depressents. I can't take this anymore. After this news, I feel like I just need to give up. Being a mom wasn't meant for me.
> 
> Dear Missy, I'm sorry that you're not feeling very good at the moment, it sounds as if you've had another 'drama' to deal with, that you didn't need. It is so completely unfair that people, who don't seem to deserve being parents, can get pregnant as easily as catching a cold, yet those of us who are desperate to be mothers, and, more importantly, would make BRILLIANT mothers, struggle with this crap. I don't understand how the universe works at times, and it baffles me why it is all so unfair. Your SIL sounds like a piece of work-she obviously made that catty comment to you last year out of some deep seated jealousy and I am certain it does not reflect on you. Yet, she struck you at your Achilles Heel and you have remembered what she says. It is such a pity that your DH didn't tell you personally, rather than finding out on FB-I suppose he was trying to protect you but in fact made it worse by avoiding the situation. It was bound to come out sooner or later-she couldn't exactly hide her bump, could she, but he just got it wrong. He's a man, and, I'm afraid to say it, they are all generally rubbish. They are wired completely differently to us-the Great Electrician got their wires wrong when he first connected them up, that's for sure.
> 
> I think that the whole business of TTC is the worst thing in the world. I read in a fertility book recently that the stress encountered by infertile couples was akin to that endured by those suffering from long term and terminal illnesses, and I can well believe this. You feel so powerless, so despairing, so weakened and so vulnerable. Invariably we will blame and constantly berate ourselves, why us, when people are getting pregnant and having babies around us all the time? What have we done to deserve this, to be excluded from this amazing experience that some just take for granted? Of course, we will direct this inwards, it will never happen, it's just not meant to be, and feeling like this is completely normal, as we are being put through hell, quite frankly. And, with each month, a little bit more of us dies, a little bit more confidence is eroded and in the end, it would take a supremely strong character not to succumb to depression, to feelings of low spirit and despair. I know because I feel it too and I'm sure that everybody on here will testify to having experienced this. It goes with the territory, it seems to me.
> 
> I am completely convinced that you will get pregnant, and that you WILL be a mom, you just have to cut yourself some slack and believe it too. You have the tenacity and courage to make it happen and you will get there, I promise you.
> 
> It seems to me that the timing of you hearing that bad news was perfect. Perhaps if you hadn't had the appointment straight afterwards, you wouldn't have mentioned this to your doctor and would have tried to carry on on your own. I think it is brilliant that you mentioned it so that he can help you regain your kilter. We all need a helping hand now and again, and you did the right thing seeking help. Now you can focus on recharging your batteries and getting back to full strength to fight this battle and win it! Which you will, no doubt about it!
> 
> Everybody on here knows how you feel-it's good you came on here to get it all out of your system, rather than letting it fester.
> 
> I am sending you huge hugs-you will be a mom, Missy, of that there is no doubt!!
> :flower::flower::flower::hugs::flower::flower::flower::hugs::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Very well said honey!!! You just hit the nail on the head here!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...Huge :hugs: and you are not alone you know... I also agree that the men have no idea what it is like to be the woman in the TTC journey. There is no shame what so ever if you need anti depressents either :hugs: I'm not great with words but wanted you to know I'm sending you positive thoughts :flower:
> 
> OMM...I'll :grr: the hag for you. Hope you get the neck sorted soon :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi...sounds like you have a lot of stuff to be sorting out...:hugs: ands you wilol get there...believe and have faith.
> 
> Can't remember who esle I was supposed to be saying something too :wacko:
> 
> :hi: to all
> 
> Skye, Ginger, Lava, FM, Macwooly, Butterfly, PurpleLou, OMM and anyone else I missed that congratulated me...thank you so much.
> 
> I am thankful for the BFP but I also know that I am not out of the woods yet so I am taking each day as it comes. I'll accept any positive vibes that are being thrown about :thumbup:
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Andrea XxX

You most defiantly have all my positive vibes and all my prayers for a super sticky bean, come on ladies lets throw everything sticky we have at Never, i am throwing in duct tape, and some super glue, and some maple syrup, what else can you ladies come up with that is sticky!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple :wave:

Dwrgi- Where are you with IVF, I go for a consultation on Wednesday. I'm feeling pretty ok about it right now but we will see after the appt. We will be paying everything out of pocket including meds so the cost is a big determining factor, we are also considering adoption so we will see.

NewMarried- yay for the ultrasound:happydance:

Omm- I'm so sorry AF got you but love your pma!

Lava- I hope the nausea gets better soon and you are able to enjoy your weekend.

Missyt- I am so sorry that you are having a hard time today and it is totally understandable. I don't think thay your should decided to give up now while you are so upset and your emotions are so raw. Ask youself wouldyou ever be content not having a child. You don't want to look back a few years from now and wonder if you gave all you had while you were trying. As far as the anti depressants if you need them then you should take them, it is perfectly ok. I am sending hugs your way!:hugs: I hope you can find a way to enjoy your weekend.

Never- You know I am sending postive vibes your way!!!!!!!!

Mbababy- welcome!

Cindy- Boo to your RE for saying you are old in reproductive years, these days women are waiting until they are older to have kids whether it's they are waiting on the right partner or because of career choices. Good luck I hope you get your bfp soon!

AFM- Looking forward to enjoying my weekend without having to worry about giving myself shots or feeling crapy!!!! Its been so long since I've been able to enjoy a holiday. I'm excited. Happy 4th ladies


----------



## twinkle1975

onmymind17 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Missy...Huge :hugs: and you are not alone you know... I also agree that the men have no idea what it is like to be the woman in the TTC journey. There is no shame what so ever if you need anti depressents either :hugs: I'm not great with words but wanted you to know I'm sending you positive thoughts :flower:
> 
> OMM...I'll :grr: the hag for you. Hope you get the neck sorted soon :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi...sounds like you have a lot of stuff to be sorting out...:hugs: ands you wilol get there...believe and have faith.
> 
> Can't remember who esle I was supposed to be saying something too :wacko:
> 
> :hi: to all
> 
> Skye, Ginger, Lava, FM, Macwooly, Butterfly, PurpleLou, OMM and anyone else I missed that congratulated me...thank you so much.
> 
> I am thankful for the BFP but I also know that I am not out of the woods yet so I am taking each day as it comes. I'll accept any positive vibes that are being thrown about :thumbup:
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Andrea XxX
> 
> You most defiantly have all my positive vibes and all my prayers for a super sticky bean, come on ladies lets throw everything sticky we have at Never, i am throwing in duct tape, and some super glue, and some maple syrup, what else can you ladies come up with that is sticky!!!Click to expand...

Oooo the glue that they use to stick labels on things you've bought in the sale & want to give as a present making them almost totally impossible to remove!


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, thanks so much. You make me feel like I'm not alone. Your DH and my DH sound alike as far as their feelings about having a child. I really think the reason DH does is because he sees me so miserable that I don't have one and he wants me to be happy. I just want a family. I want to go on family vacations, teach a child good morals, teach my child to be active and do fun things with them but I also want to be the caretaker. I want to give my child hugs and nurse them to health when they are sick. I look at my puggies and I said to them this morning that I don't know what I'd do without them right now. They are my children and always will be. I did do something to make me feel better today. I went out and bought two sexy dresses. One I will wear out to a nice dinner with friends and the other I'll wear out with the girls. I just need to get my head on straight and thank you for helping me with that. I wish I could hug you and have a drink with you too!

Newmarriedgal, thank you for your kinds words. And I want you to know that women like you, my age and getting pregnant does give me hope. Please know that I am happy for you. I am happy for girls like you but I'm sorry to say I can't be happy for girls like my SIL. I do wish her a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby but that is about it.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - I've been lurking for a few days because I've been really sick this week - just wanted to pop in and say hello...

Huge congrats to Never!! and to NMG on your good scan!!

Missy, OMM, Butterfly and Dwrgi - big hugs to you.

FM, FX'd for your consult next week - can't wait to hear what they have to say. 

I'm sorry, I know I have forgotten other big news from the last few days - pls forgive me - I am so congested I think my brain can't get enough oxygen to function properly. :wacko: 

Welcome to the new ladies, and Happy 4th to my fellow Americans! There are few things I love more than a good fireworks display - we've already had to cancel a bunch of plans for the weekend because I still have a fever, so I am just hoping to feel well enough to walk down to the park on Monday evening to see them. :wacko:

Love and hugs to you all! :kiss: Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Purple :wave:
> 
> Dwrgi- Where are you with IVF, I go for a consultation on Wednesday. I'm feeling pretty ok about it right now but we will see after the appt. We will be paying everything out of pocket including meds so the cost is a big determining factor, we are also considering adoption so we will see.
> 
> NewMarried- yay for the ultrasound:happydance:
> 
> Omm- I'm so sorry AF got you but love your pma!
> 
> Lava- I hope the nausea gets better soon and you are able to enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Missyt- I am so sorry that you are having a hard time today and it is totally understandable. I don't think thay your should decided to give up now while you are so upset and your emotions are so raw. Ask youself wouldyou ever be content not having a child. You don't want to look back a few years from now and wonder if you gave all you had while you were trying. As far as the anti depressants if you need them then you should take them, it is perfectly ok. I am sending hugs your way!:hugs: I hope you can find a way to enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Never- You know I am sending postive vibes your way!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mbababy- welcome!
> 
> Cindy- Boo to your RE for saying you are old in reproductive years, these days women are waiting until they are older to have kids whether it's they are waiting on the right partner or because of career choices. Good luck I hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> AFM- Looking forward to enjoying my weekend without having to worry about giving myself shots or feeling crapy!!!! Its been so long since I've been able to enjoy a holiday. I'm excited. Happy 4th ladies

Hia FM-good to hear from you. I hope that the consultation next week about IVF goes well. I'm also glad that you are feeling okay about the treatment as I kept changing my mind, one minute I was really into it, the next, forget it!! But, I am waiting for AF (and I'm sure the old hag will arrive) and she is due Monday or Tuesday. Then, I wait till day 21 and they will give me some drug norestherone (or something like that) so that they can time my August period to arrive at a certain time. So, the actual egg stimulation will begin in August with egg collection around about Aug 20th. In the meantime, I need to follow a high protein diet and take plenty of folic acid. Of course, my bathroom cabinet looks like your average pharmacists with everything that I have been taking so I hope they will help produce some good eggs. Donna, who has been on this forum, was recommended to take Omega 3, 6 and 9 by her consultant, and I've been doing that too. They are going to do short protocol with me and maximum drugs as my amh is fairly low (2.9), so they don't expect me to produce a lot of eggs (not dozens, like some seem to have!!). 

The financial implication is a huge issue, which is why I threw myself into the recent exam marking. We're also having help from my OH's parents, which is sooooo kind of them. I think we will give it three goes, and fingers crossed we get our BFP. At the end of the day, when I am 93, I don't want to say that I haven't got a child as I wasn't prepared to find £5000 (per cycle of IVF). I was and am determined to find the money as I soooo want to be a mother. Anyway, I've gone on. I hope Wednesday goes well and you can get started soon, if that's what you decide to do. I shall be your IVF buddy!!!

Have a lovely weekend, big :hugs:, 
Axxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - I've been lurking for a few days because I've been really sick this week - just wanted to pop in and say hello...
> 
> Huge congrats to Never!! and to NMG on your good scan!!
> 
> Missy, OMM, Butterfly and Dwrgi - big hugs to you.
> 
> FM, FX'd for your consult next week - can't wait to hear what they have to say.
> 
> I'm sorry, I know I have forgotten other big news from the last few days - pls forgive me - I am so congested I think my brain can't get enough oxygen to function properly. :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, and Happy 4th to my fellow Americans! There are few things I love more than a good fireworks display - we've already had to cancel a bunch of plans for the weekend because I still have a fever, so I am just hoping to feel well enough to walk down to the park on Monday evening to see them. :wacko:
> 
> Love and hugs to you all! :kiss: Have a great weekend!

Hey You!

Just wanted to say hope you feel better soon. Miserable to be ill at this time! Take it easy dude, lots of love, Axxx
:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello to everybody-:hi:

Welcome to Cindy and MBaBaby-I get a huge amount out of this forum and I hope you find it helpful too. I think it OMM who said that you won't find a more supportive thread, and that's a fact!! :thumbup:

Anyway, have a great weekend everybody! We have our village fete tomorrow. I have baked 24 chocolate cupcakes, which Ruby Roo the husky boo wanted to help with baking....... Will probably end up helping out in the refreshments tent... then a few beers in the local pub tomorrow night. Sod putting life on hold for no alcohol bans!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Forgot to say, Missy, way to go on the sexy dresses! What a fantastic idea! I bet you will look and feel stunning in them too. Go girl!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

:flower:mbababy and cindy - hi ladies, welcome to the thread, hopefully your stay here will be short:flower:

happyauntie:hugs: hope you are feeling better soon

never, nmg, lava, skye, lynn and MA - hope all you pregnant ladies are getting plenty of rest :flower:

macwooly, FM, tigerlilly, onmymind, butterfly, northstar, dwrgi & twinkle - hope you ladies are all doing well, I have a positive feeling that there will be some good news for at least one of us this new month!! :dust: for us all.

missy - special :hugs: for you. you are a beautiful and obviously kind and thoughtful person. as twinkle pointed out, there are some ladies here who are amazing at putting into words what needs to be said. I don't think Im as good....so, Im thinking of you tonight and hoping things get better for you xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Mbababy said:


> This is a great thread. I've been looking for a forum supportive of "older" women TTC so I'm excited to have found this.
> 
> My hubby (45) and I (37) have been TTC for 3 months now...no luck so far.


Welcome Mbababy :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Cindy0925 said:


> my husband and i are the same age as you and your husband...i'll be 38 in dec and he'll be 47 in august...
> 
> i never thought at 37 i would be considered old...my RE told me at my first consultation i was considered old in reproductive years...had i known that, i would've tried a long time ago to get PG...i thought i was doing the right thing by waiting til i was married...

Welcome Cindy :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...Huge :hugs: and you are not alone you know... I also agree that the men have no idea what it is like to be the woman in the TTC journey. There is no shame what so ever if you need anti depressents either :hugs: I'm not great with words but wanted you to know I'm sending you positive thoughts :flower:
> 
> OMM...I'll :grr: the hag for you. Hope you get the neck sorted soon :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi...sounds like you have a lot of stuff to be sorting out...:hugs: ands you wilol get there...believe and have faith.
> 
> Can't remember who esle I was supposed to be saying something too :wacko:
> 
> :hi: to all
> 
> Skye, Ginger, Lava, FM, Macwooly, Butterfly, PurpleLou, OMM and anyone else I missed that congratulated me...thank you so much.
> 
> I am thankful for the BFP but I also know that I am not out of the woods yet so I am taking each day as it comes. I'll accept any positive vibes that are being thrown about :thumbup:
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Andrea XxX

Andrea, we're sending you tonnes of stickiness and all the positive vibes we can muster! :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> :flower:mbababy and cindy - hi ladies, welcome to the thread, hopefully your stay here will be short:flower:
> 
> happyauntie:hugs: hope you are feeling better soon
> 
> never, nmg, lava, skye, lynn and MA - hope all you pregnant ladies are getting plenty of rest :flower:
> 
> macwooly, FM, tigerlilly, onmymind, butterfly, northstar, dwrgi & twinkle - hope you ladies are all doing well, I have a positive feeling that there will be some good news for at least one of us this new month!! :dust: for us all.
> 
> missy - special :hugs: for you. you are a beautiful and obviously kind and thoughtful person. as twinkle pointed out, there are some ladies here who are amazing at putting into words what needs to be said. I don't think Im as good....so, Im thinking of you tonight and hoping things get better for you xx

Keeping everything crossed for you too, hun :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Hello to everybody-:hi:
> 
> Welcome to Cindy and MBaBaby-I get a huge amount out of this forum and I hope you find it helpful too. I think it OMM who said that you won't find a more supportive thread, and that's a fact!! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, have a great weekend everybody! We have our village fete tomorrow. I have baked 24 chocolate cupcakes, which Ruby Roo the husky boo wanted to help with baking....... Will probably end up helping out in the refreshments tent... then a few beers in the local pub tomorrow night. Sod putting life on hold for no alcohol bans!
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!
> Amanda
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ooooh, chocolate cupcakes... where's mine?? :winkwink: Enjoy the fete tomorrow, oh, and the pub afterwards!

Thank you for all your advice, you're a star :hugs: How are you feeling at the moment? I will be keeping everything crossed for you with the IVF. You have such a wonderful, positive attitude, I'm sure you will get there in the end. :hugs:

C xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- You are way ahead of me, I'm so glad that you have decided to proceed and even if I decided not too I am rooting for you. I totally understand what you mean about not wanting to look back when you are old and have no kids, that why we have decided that we will also look into adoption, we do not want to be childless either.

HA- I hope you start feeling better so you can enjoy your weekend.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Skye: Thank you so much for all your advice. Yes, I really do need to calm down as this only the start! Husband is seeing a psychiatrist (through the NHS) to help with the Delayed Ejaculation, but GP has also suggested we contact Relate. We're thinking of going down that route just to get things moving. I hope you and little beanie are keeping well :hugs:

NMG: oh, wow, your scan is amazing! That must be the most wonderful thing to hear your baby's heartbeat.

OMM: I hope you manage to get some help from the Dr (what would we do without, Skye?). FX that this is your month :hugs:

Butterfly: I hope your art fair weekend is successful in every way! :winkwink:

MissyT: Oh, sweetie, you really are going through it at the moment, aren't you? :hugs: There are some very wise ladies on this thread... unfortunately I'm not one of them, but I'm sending you big :hugs: and lots of positive thoughts. I know you will get that precious baby one-day, as I do believe for everyone else here. In the meantime you go out and rock those new dresses :thumbup:

HA: Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

FM: Good luck with your IVF consultation :hugs:

NorthStar: Loooving the new 70 & 80s thread.. it's awesome! :thumbup:

Lava, Skye, Never, MA, NMG and all you other lovely pregnant ladies, don't you think about leaving us! We love hearing all your news, it lifts all of us and keeps us believing.

Big :hugs: to Twinkle, Purple, Wooly, luv and all the amazing (yes, you are!) ladies on here. Whether you're on the wagon with me (shall we start a sing-song?) or are :sex: , have a fabulous weekend and happy 4th of July to those in the US!

C xx

P.S. Thanks again for all the advice, I had my blood taken today (Day 21!), so now I have to sit tight (err...) and wait and see!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i have to say just how wonderful you all are, i have NEVER met a more caring loving bunch of ladies in my life, and i am honored to know each and every one of you!!!

Welcome to the new ladies, you could not have picked a better thread to make this journey with, the love and support here is truly a blessing from God.

AFM, my neck is a bit better, the chiropractor said i have HUGE knots in my neck, and that is where the pain in my head is comming from, headache is still here today though, i have to go back tomorrow for him to work out some more knots, ladies be careful of tent fun, thats for sure he he he :haha:

I know a lot of you ladies are on the other side of the pond, but for this one day, i declare independance from infertility for all of us!!!!!! :happydance: we can do this ladies, i feel so positive and happy today, and i am spreading my joy to all of you!!! For all our pg ladies, i am spreading happy feel good thoughts to you, and HA, oh honey you feel better, that so sucks when your head is going to blow up!!

OK now for a more serious note from me, ladies i have to say i am really worried, and scared to death to go to the doctor!!! OK here it goes, a couple of years ago when we were dealing with all the stuff with my dads cancer (He had renal cancer, and he found it because he saw a lump sticking out of his side, they found a 12lb tumor when he finally went to the doctor) i found a lump in my stomach, and i freaked out, i went in for an MRI and i did not say anything to my family knowing what my mom and dad were going through with his stuff, anyway they said it was a fat deposit, and i was relieved. Well now i am scared again, i am not a tiny girl, and one side of my stomach is bigger than the other, i have noticed it recently, and i am scared to death that the "fat blob" is not a fat blob, but something else and its growing. What should i do, just figure its a fat blob and leave it, or do you think i should have it checked out again, the weird thing is i can feel the same lump, it does not feel any bigger to me, but yet that side of my tummy sticks out more. Give me your honest opinions, and then of course i think this is why i have never had a child, because something is going to go wrong and God did not want a child to suffer without his mother, ugh!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Never! :happydance: 3 girls down..seems like there's something in the water. Praying for MORE.

Ladies, I KNOW this is an emotional roller coaster and trying on you. There will be times you'll be at your lowest. I can only share that it WILL get better. :hugs: We tried for 10 years, all the while being told it's NEVER happen by medical staff...went away on vacay one day when I just flippin gave up...and I MEAN gave up. All of a sudden we conceived Jackson when I thought I had cancer in stead. Lost him shortly after I delivered him and then I NEVER would have believed we'd be pregnant with Amelia. 

Missy, my cousins daughter got pregnant 1 month after she attempted suicide and she was on all sorts of drugs. I was PISSED because it was shortly after I had lost Jackson. There is no rhyme or reason behind why some can keep popping out babies only to care less about them and others like us struggle to conceive. I just want you to know that no matter which way you look at it, you WERE meant to be a mommy. 

No matter how hard it is, we will either achieve through our own bodies or someone elses. As many of you know we had always planned to adopt as well and it's still in our plans. Whether my children are born IN my heart or under it, they ARE my children. They were meant to be mine emotionally, physically and spiritually....and I was meant to be THEIR mommy....Jacksons, Amelia and our little ones who are waiting for a forever home through adoption. 

Don't ever let that "stinkin thinkin" overcome your ability to be a momma NO MATTER the route you take...natural, fertility, adoptive or any other route. It may be a whole lot harder when we go through fertility issues...but we STILL can be parents and damn good ones! :winkwink: we'll NEVER take for granted what we have.

So I just want to encourage you that while your waiting, don't let that wait even when you see the muck of the world move forward while it seems your in limbo hold you back and make any of you feel your less of a mommy or you don't deserve to be or will ever be. It's not the TRUTH! Now I'm waiting for each one of you in here to reach that goal. I don't care how it happens...but I just know it WILL. When it does...for EACH of you I will be cheering you on and crying with you for joy. It's a gift I know will be cherished forever as you become the mommies you were ALL meant to be.

Hi :hi: to all the newbies and love to each one of you. :hug:


----------



## missyt

Chris, for your sake of peace of mind, get it checked out. Either way, it'll make you feel better. Heck, once you make the appointment you'll feel better. But anyway, I'm a small girl and I have one side of my stomach that stick out more than the other. One thing I can say is 5 years ago, it was probably the same way and I was oblivious to it but now that I'm TTC and paying attention to every aspect of my body and how it reacts, I overanalyze. I'm just saying that you are probably paying attention to your body more now because you are TTC and you want everything to be perfect. But my opinion, like you asked, is get it checked, regardless you need to get your peace of mind to destress youself and move on. I am willing to bet that those knots in your neck are from stress. I so wish that all of us ladies, TTC and newly pregnant that have been TTC for a long time could take a 3 week long expense paid vacation. Spa, beach, great food, great company, etc. Just do what you need to do for you. Calm your fears and get checked.

MA, thanks so much for your response. It really means a lot. I know there are so many horror stories out there of mothers that shouldn't be. Just because someone gives birth to a child doesn't make them a mother. It breaks my heart when someone asks me if have children and I say no, but I counter them and say I am helping to raise my stepson. I admit, I am hard on him at times but before me, DH did not have the relationship with him like he does now. When we built this house, I made sure there was a room that was his, I do the grocery shopping to accomodate him, I sign him up for camps, plan the vacations, activities, family visits, birthday parties, etc. I'm not tooting my own horn but it makes me realize even more that I am mother-material. My mom's stepmom alienated her dad from her and her sisters, she was the typical Cinderella story stepmom. Not only knowing that story, but in my heart, I could never do that. Its not in my make-up. I think that is why its so hard for me to be stepmom but not be able to have my own child. I could give so much to my own that I wish I could give to my SS but I can't because I have limitations, I am not his mom. Anyway, adoption for me is a huge option. I am weighing between that and IVF right now. My lifestyle screams adoption but my instinct screams IVF. I am the bread winner, can't take a lot of time off from work, athletic, etc and that is why adoption wins over. I think sometimes I listen to others when it comes to having my own child through birth. I know that no matter what I choose, I will be a mom either through adoption or birth. Thanks so much for all your support and advice. I think of you, Jackson and Amelia often. I am glad you've stuck on this thread as you are an inspiration. And please know that I pray for you often.


----------



## Indigo77

OMM...Please get it checked out immediately!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> Chris, for your sake of peace of mind, get it checked out. Either way, it'll make you feel better. Heck, once you make the appointment you'll feel better. But anyway, I'm a small girl and I have one side of my stomach that stick out more than the other. One thing I can say is 5 years ago, it was probably the same way and I was oblivious to it but now that I'm TTC and paying attention to every aspect of my body and how it reacts, I overanalyze. I'm just saying that you are probably paying attention to your body more now because you are TTC and you want everything to be perfect. But my opinion, like you asked, is get it checked, regardless you need to get your peace of mind to destress youself and move on. I am willing to bet that those knots in your neck are from stress. I so wish that all of us ladies, TTC and newly pregnant that have been TTC for a long time could take a 3 week long expense paid vacation. Spa, beach, great food, great company, etc. Just do what you need to do for you. Calm your fears and get checked.
> 
> MA, thanks so much for your response. It really means a lot. I know there are so many horror stories out there of mothers that shouldn't be. Just because someone gives birth to a child doesn't make them a mother. It breaks my heart when someone asks me if have children and I say no, but I counter them and say I am helping to raise my stepson. I admit, I am hard on him at times but before me, DH did not have the relationship with him like he does now. When we built this house, I made sure there was a room that was his, I do the grocery shopping to accomodate him, I sign him up for camps, plan the vacations, activities, family visits, birthday parties, etc. I'm not tooting my own horn but it makes me realize even more that I am mother-material. My mom's stepmom alienated her dad from her and her sisters, she was the typical Cinderella story stepmom. Not only knowing that story, but in my heart, I could never do that. Its not in my make-up. I think that is why its so hard for me to be stepmom but not be able to have my own child. I could give so much to my own that I wish I could give to my SS but I can't because I have limitations, I am not his mom. Anyway, adoption for me is a huge option. I am weighing between that and IVF right now. My lifestyle screams adoption but my instinct screams IVF. I am the bread winner, can't take a lot of time off from work, athletic, etc and that is why adoption wins over. I think sometimes I listen to others when it comes to having my own child through birth. I know that no matter what I choose, I will be a mom either through adoption or birth. Thanks so much for all your support and advice. I think of you, Jackson and Amelia often. I am glad you've stuck on this thread as you are an inspiration. And please know that I pray for you often.

Aww, thank you so much:hugs::flower: 

Yes, ((sigh)) the dreaded question of do you have a child. We have a hard time with that as well. I will NOT deny our son Jackson, but somehow we become a downer when we say politely yes, but he's at home with Jesus. I'm sure it's just as hard for people with stepchildren. I'm sure many want to claim them as their own and in many cases they are, but your right, in other aspects you are limited and the fact that your the step mom kinda throws it out there that your not the birth mom. As you DID say in the beginning though, a birthmom is MUCH different than being an actual "mother".

We're like you concerning which action we'll take next. Obviously we're going to take some time to enjoy Amelia before having anymore...but my instinct is I've ALWAYS wanted a house full of children. I'm an only child and I don't want that for any of my kids. We still have our adoption website setup before we found out we were pregnant with Amelia. I think my heart wants to try for 1 more pregnancy after hers but as we all know, there are no guarantees and this pregnancy hasn't been the easiest. I think it will depend on if the stitch and progesterone injections actually work to get me to term if I'll ttc again or if we'll just move to adoption. I can't fathom spending the money and Doug is spiritually not on board with the storage aspect of IVF as we're not sure how we could afford to keep the eggs in storage and then the specs beyond that.... I respect his opinion and it has me thinking we'll skip that and go straight to adoption again if IUI's don't work. Either way, it's not something to think about right now.

Do you know if you'd do domestic or international? We were going to do China 10 years ago and their stipulations got all crazy, Russia takes too long inside the country so we've been contemplating Africa. It's been on our heart for several years. There are also other countries including our own that we've thought of. Including adopting kids with special needs. So many options. I'll be interested to see where your journey takes you either with IVF or with adoption. Either way it will be such a blessing when you finally announce your baby. :cry::hugs::flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks MA :flower:

OMM...I think you should go get checked out for peace of mind hun

Heads in a bit of a fuzz I'm sorry. 

I have been poas and watche the lines go darker..until this morning when it was much lighter than yesterday...more like two days agos test. 

I'm not having positive thoughts at all, I'm not stupid and it looks like I may be having a chemical. 

Will keep you posted :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

I hate how this makes me feel :grr:

After I posted, my nerves upset my stomach and went to the bathroom and tested. Much darker line than the other one from an hour ago :saywhat:

I guess I need to stop POAS as worrying but that is just not going to happen :dohh:

Will get laptop out and put pics in a spoiler so you can see why I flipped...I'm a drama queen I know but this really did frighten the pants outta me :cry:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> I hate how this makes me feel :grr:
> 
> After I posted, my nerves upset my stomach and went to the bathroom and tested. Much darker line than the other one from an hour ago :saywhat:
> 
> I guess I need to stop POAS as worrying but that is just not going to happen :dohh:
> 
> Will get laptop out and put pics in a spoiler so you can see why I flipped...I'm a drama queen I know but this really did frighten the pants outta me :cry:
> 
> XxX

Never, step away from the POAS box-leave them alone, these are commands!!!!! Try not to worry hon-the tests have proven that you are preggers, so try your hardest to be strong and enjoy it, rather than thinking something will go wrong. I think we're all guilty of worrying ourselves to death over babies, and symptoms and signs and symbols. But, you're not doing yourself any good at all, so be kind to yourself, and enjoy being PG, which you most definitely are! There is bound to be variations in concentration of hcg in your urine anyway, with the quality of the pee!!! I should imagine this is perfectly normal-please try not to get yourself in a tizz!

Thinking of you,
A
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi OMM-like everybody else said, you have GOT to get this lump checked out, for your own peace of mind, as Missy said. If it's harmless, all well and good, you'll know what it is and you can stop worrying. If there is a problem, then the sooner the docs know, then the better. So, get yourself checked out hun!

I bet Missy's right about the knots too-we are all super stressed with TTC and symptom spotting and the blooming nonsense of TTC. However, I would still like to believe that it was all the action in the tent, as that makes for a better story!!!! Anyway, I hope the chiropracter can sort it out for you, nothing worse than a perpetual headache. Urgh..

Enjoy your Independence Day celebrations!

Take care hun, 

Lots of love, 
A
xxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i have to say just how wonderful you all are, i have NEVER met a more caring loving bunch of ladies in my life, and i am honored to know each and every one of you!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, you could not have picked a better thread to make this journey with, the love and support here is truly a blessing from God.
> 
> AFM, my neck is a bit better, the chiropractor said i have HUGE knots in my neck, and that is where the pain in my head is comming from, headache is still here today though, i have to go back tomorrow for him to work out some more knots, ladies be careful of tent fun, thats for sure he he he :haha:
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies are on the other side of the pond, but for this one day, i declare independance from infertility for all of us!!!!!! :happydance: we can do this ladies, i feel so positive and happy today, and i am spreading my joy to all of you!!! For all our pg ladies, i am spreading happy feel good thoughts to you, and HA, oh honey you feel better, that so sucks when your head is going to blow up!!
> 
> OK now for a more serious note from me, ladies i have to say i am really worried, and scared to death to go to the doctor!!! OK here it goes, a couple of years ago when we were dealing with all the stuff with my dads cancer (He had renal cancer, and he found it because he saw a lump sticking out of his side, they found a 12lb tumor when he finally went to the doctor) i found a lump in my stomach, and i freaked out, i went in for an MRI and i did not say anything to my family knowing what my mom and dad were going through with his stuff, anyway they said it was a fat deposit, and i was relieved. Well now i am scared again, i am not a tiny girl, and one side of my stomach is bigger than the other, i have noticed it recently, and i am scared to death that the "fat blob" is not a fat blob, but something else and its growing. What should i do, just figure its a fat blob and leave it, or do you think i should have it checked out again, the weird thing is i can feel the same lump, it does not feel any bigger to me, but yet that side of my tummy sticks out more. Give me your honest opinions, and then of course i think this is why i have never had a child, because something is going to go wrong and God did not want a child to suffer without his mother, ugh!!!

You need to get it checked out and sooner rather than later :hugs:

I lost my dad to cancer (kidney) and 4 years later watched my mum successfully battle breast cancer and I worry at every lump and bump and know my weight doesn't help but I always check everything out.

I pray to God it is just a fatty deposit but if it is the worst then catching it early means it can be beaten :hugs:

Please please get it checked out :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever said:


> I hate how this makes me feel :grr:
> 
> After I posted, my nerves upset my stomach and went to the bathroom and tested. Much darker line than the other one from an hour ago :saywhat:
> 
> I guess I need to stop POAS as worrying but that is just not going to happen :dohh:
> 
> Will get laptop out and put pics in a spoiler so you can see why I flipped...I'm a drama queen I know but this really did frighten the pants outta me :cry:
> 
> XxX

Praying this is your sticky bean :hugs: 

And remember your levels of hcg in your urine can be affected by how long between pees and how dilute or concentrate your urine is at the time :hugs:

I won't say don't worry as that isn't possible but please be gentle on yourself :hugs:

Loads and loads and loads of sticky, sticky, extra sticky thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Neversaynever

Amanda..thank you..I told myself I wouldn't allow myself to stress but my word it is easier said than done :wacko:

Macwooly...thank you too :hugs: you would think FMU would be better than an hour laters 2MU but hey...not true. Thank you for your kind words, I will try and be gentle with myself :flower:

A link to my journal where the pictures are if you want to see them, don't know how to put attatchments in a spoiler :dohh: The post is down the bottom...9th one I think

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ers-journey-ttcal-shock-bfp-page-76-a-82.html


XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Amanda..thank you..I told myself I wouldn't allow myself to stress but my word it is easier said than done :wacko:
> 
> Macwooly...thank you too :hugs: you would think FMU would be better than an hour laters 2MU but hey...not true. Thank you for your kind words, I will try and be gentle with myself :flower:
> 
> A link to my journal where the pictures are if you want to see them, don't know how to put attatchments in a spoiler :dohh: The post is down the bottom...9th one I think
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ers-journey-ttcal-shock-bfp-page-76-a-82.html
> 
> Hello you!
> Looks fine to me! Have yourself a non alcoholic cocktail and let the worries of the world go!!!
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Ax


----------



## Neversaynever

They look fine..apart from that dratted third one in the progression pic :dohh:

Have chalked it up as don't test with FMU again :thumbup:

I'll go back to just reading again, don't want to upset people by putting my worries on here.

Love, hugs and :dust: to you all

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

*Butterfly, thank you for going over and looking but you posted this in my journal *








Butterfly67 said:


> Blimey, only gone for a bit and pages worth to catch up with!
> 
> Welcome mbababy and Cindy
> 
> Happy 4th July to all the US ladies - Fm enjoy your stress free weekend
> 
> dwrgi good luck with the start of ivf but fx that AF doesn't turn up this weekend so you don't need it!
> 
> HA hope you feel better soon
> 
> MissyT great to get sexy dresses to feel good :)
> 
> purple, yes fx for us all that we see some more bfps on this thread next month
> 
> never, try as hard as you can not to stress! Lines still looking good so will keep thinking about sticky stuff :hugs:
> 
> tiger :wave:
> 
> nmg - excellent news on your scan :happydance:
> 
> OMM,glad that your neck is a bit better. Yes, you should go to the doc about the lump for sure, if only to put your mind at rest. Most likely it is the same thing again but otherwise it will be in the back of your mind niggling at you so yes, go get it sorted :hugs:
> 
> MA, you always have wise words :hugs:
> 
> And to everyone else I have missed :wave: :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Looks like I might have chances only to BD on day 15, 17,18, 19 next month. Hoping that will do, not sure about O date - last month was 30 day cycle but before was 28, 27 and 25 going backwards so O could be earlier depending on cycle length. Am temping this month so that might help me tell I guess.


----------



## skweek35

Hi, I'm in the same boat. 
35yrs and have PCOS. Have been TTC since March for Baby#1.


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever said:


> They look fine..apart from that dratted third one in the progression pic :dohh:
> 
> Have chalked it up as don't test with FMU again :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go back to just reading again, don't want to upset people by putting my worries on here.
> 
> Love, hugs and :dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

Goodness you haven't upset me with your worries :hugs: I'll be stalking your journal as I am happy to a cheerleader for you and your beanie :)


----------



## missyt

MA, we've considered both international and domestic adoption. I think DH would like to do international because he thinks it would be cool to visit another country. Eventhough they say, its not a vacation, its still a wonderful experience seeing where your child came from. I think the pros of international is that the child will less likely try to find their birth parent. I know that can complicate things because DH's aunt had an issue with that with her son. I have a neice that was adopted domestically. My SIL said she wouldn't change a thing. Carolyn is the light of her life and she told me the other day that if she had her own (she had many ovarian cycsts) then she probably wouldn't have been matched up with Carolyn. She mentioned that the agency they went through called her recently and said that they have many birth mothers looking for parents. I'm going to see her next weekend so we are going to talk more indepth about that. I've become such a ball of stress that I think adoption would be the better choice for me. Eventhough their are many stesses with adoption, the meds I took while on IUI and all the appointments took a toll on me physically as well as at work. Eventhough no one at work complained, I still felt guilty about missing work since my clinic is an hour and a half away, I had to take half a day or sometimes a whole day off during monitoring and the IUI cycle. I know IVF will be more intense. Either way, DH and I will make the decision after the summer. I still want to go to an agency now but DH just started a new job and has limited time off.


----------



## Macwooly

skweek35 said:


> Hi, I'm in the same boat.
> 35yrs and have PCOS. Have been TTC since March for Baby#1.

Hello :hi: Hope you're not waiting too much longer for your BFP :dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> MA, we've considered both international and domestic adoption. I think DH would like to do international because he thinks it would be cool to visit another country. Eventhough they say, its not a vacation, its still a wonderful experience seeing where your child came from. I think the pros of international is that the child will less likely try to find their birth parent. I know that can complicate things because DH's aunt had an issue with that with her son. I have a neice that was adopted domestically. My SIL said she wouldn't change a thing. Carolyn is the light of her life and she told me the other day that if she had her own (she had many ovarian cycsts) then she probably wouldn't have been matched up with Carolyn. She mentioned that the agency they went through called her recently and said that they have many birth mothers looking for parents. I'm going to see her next weekend so we are going to talk more indepth about that. I've become such a ball of stress that I think adoption would be the better choice for me. Eventhough their are many stesses with adoption, the meds I took while on IUI and all the appointments took a toll on me physically as well as at work. Eventhough no one at work complained, I still felt guilty about missing work since my clinic is an hour and a half away, I had to take half a day or sometimes a whole day off during monitoring and the IUI cycle. I know IVF will be more intense. Either way, DH and I will make the decision after the summer. I still want to go to an agency now but DH just started a new job and has limited time off.

I know plenty of parents that took a vacay while in their baby's country. Though there are some countries you just don't WANT to walk outside of because of the dangers there are some that are beautiful if you keep to the rules and don't go off track.:winkwink::thumbup: I was on an online list for China when we were thinking of adopting from them. Saw SEVERAL mommies and daddies who traveled to different communities INCLUDING the towns that the babies were supposedly born in. It gives the families and idea of the ethnic background their children came from.

Yes, the "paper-chase" is like carrying a child for 9months. ESPECIALLY internationally as you have several steps to go through including fingerprinting, filling out and sending the dossier, the BIG wait of the child's picture they'll send you whom they match you up with. You can say "no" and be put back on the waiting list, but most parents are happy with the match.:winkwink:

Domestic is a bit trickier depending of if you want a baby and go independent through a lawyer or go through an actual agency. Adopting older children is rewarding but has it's challenges as they tend to have more "baggage" or experience and some children don't have any emotional attatchment due to the neglect and the abuse they dealt with.

We fostered teens who were neglected and abused. Skipped the cute stage and went STRAIGHT to the rebellious. :wacko: Most of our experience with them was rewarding and we may even just delve into foster to adopt with older children several years down the line. But it's by no means a picnic. These kids need stability and LOTS of patience and love...something they've never been used to because of the neglect with their birth parents, being thrown around from foster homes and of course the never-ending battle with the "system".

All in all, you pick the adoption option that best fits your family and emotional needs. I know of several "good" adoption agencies if you ever need a bunch of names, so hollar!:winkwink: I'd just recommend that the agency you go with follows the Hague treaty. Basically those countries that aren't in agreement with the treaty have been known to steal children from parents who never gave their children up for adoption. Guatemala used to be like that and they have since started to comply with the treaty agreement. There are still areas in Africa that do the same as well as other countries. Sadly, there ARE agencies that will accept countries who are not a part of the Hague Convention.

Anyways, don't want to get you too confused as you have yet to make a decision. This is something that's been on our hearts for years and we always knew that even if we COULD conceive, we'd also adopt as well. As I said, I'd love a house full of children if God wills.

Please keep me posted as no matter what I'd like to walk with you on your journey if only through a computer screen.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skweek35 said:


> Hi, I'm in the same boat.
> 35yrs and have PCOS. Have been TTC since March for Baby#1.

:hi: and welcome!

I have pcos as well. Took me some time, but I'm now pregnant with my second after a second trimester loss two years ago due to a whole other issue.

I have no doubt you'll eventually achieve that pregnancy you long for!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## lavalux

Hello to Cindy, Mababy, and skweek 35! Welcome. This is an amazing group of woman. I hope you all get your BFP soon.

OMM,
Definitely get that checked out. It is better to know and hopefully it is nothing, but if it is a mass, hopefully its benign & the doctor can remove it for you. I've had a lump removed from my breast and that was a scary time in my life so I know you are worried. No matter what we are here for you.

Missyt,
I like that you are considering all the different paths to motherhood b/c you will be an Awesome Mom!!! As wonderful a step-mo you clearly are, you deserve your own child as MA puts it, whether that child is born in or under your heart.

Dwgri,
I love hearing about your path to IVF. My friend is starting her protocol next week so.I like learning about it so I understand better what she is going through. I am crossing my fingers this is the one for you!

Butterfly,
When is the art fair weekend? I hope is successful in more ways than one. ;)

Hey Tigerlily,
Hope you are doing well. I love your avatar. Makes me smile.

Newlymarriedgirl,
This nausea is no fun. Hope you are hanging in there! Sounds like you have a very understanding boss so that's good.

Never,
You are PG! Step away from the HPT! ;) It is so hard to relax & enjoy the pregnancy, especially.if certain symptoms have kicked it, but try to visualize that sticky bean and I will be saying prayers for you. It is out of our hands. So be happy!

AFM,
At 8 weeks, we saw our little gummy bears yesterday on ultrasound. Their heartbeats have gotten faster. I like my new doctor. It's a busy practice group, but he was direct and a good listener. I am praying furiously for my good friend who just got pg a week before me on her first IVF. She had an ultrasound on Wed & the baby was there but no heartbeat. She was 6.5 weeks. I hate that she is going thru whT I went through with that early scan, but I'm hoping that she has a pleasant surprise waiting for this coming Wed. Anyone who says their prayers, please add my friend, Kirsten, to the list.

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## bittybobby

Hello - newbie to this thread

I'm 43 (yikes!), DH is 41 and we're TTC for baby #1 

Took advice from two of my GPs (both ladies) and asked if I was too old and they both defiantly said 'definitely not!'. Looking at my health history one said there was no reason why we shouldnt try for baby #1. I mentioned the statistics and she said "are you still having periods?"
I said 'yes'
She said 'then go for it'

So we are... :flower: 

We have no idea whether we'll get pregnant but we're giving it our best shot with prayers and positive thinking thrown in. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi Bittybobby, 

Welcome to the site, I'm also new and ttc #1!! 

Will keep you in my prayers 

:dust:


----------



## bittybobby

skweek35 said:


> Hi Bittybobby,
> 
> Welcome to the site, I'm also new and ttc #1!!
> 
> Will keep you in my prayers
> 
> :dust:

:hugs:Hello - thank you for the welcome. This is our first month TTC. I'm waiting for AF to arrive so that I know my cycle term (never really taken much notice of it before :blush:). 

I've taken 2 test so far and both BFN but hopeful for next month.

How about you? :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hey, I've had my mirena removed in march and been trying since then. Not sure when I OV so planning a trip to shops tomorrow for ovulation kits and BBT kit. This is all new to me and happy to learn as much as I need to on the journey 
I am really hoping something happens this month. But if nothing in the next 3 months will be back at the docs 

C


----------



## bittybobby

Saw an ovulation tester in boots today - £102 :shock:


----------



## skweek35

oh me crickey!!! that a bit pricey hehe 
might look on ebay for cheaper ones


----------



## bittybobby

We bought him some preconception tablets and I bought some HPTs and it was £25! I said to DH - these children cost a fortune before they're even conceived!!!!! :rofl:

Think we're going to BD every other day to see how we get on this month. :blush:


----------



## skweek35

Hell just been loooking on the boots site and the £102 seems cheap right now - just found a Duofertility monitor for a whopping £505!!!!


----------



## bittybobby

skweek35 said:


> Hell just been loooking on the boots site and the £102 seems cheap right now - just found a Duofertility monitor for a whopping £505!!!!

Bloomin' heck!!!!! :shock:

I think my SIL had pee sticks or something. To be honest half of these things are completely new to me. I had no idea all this stuff was available!!! :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

lavalux said:


> AFM,
> At 8 weeks, we saw our little gummy bears yesterday on ultrasound. Their heartbeats have gotten faster. I like my new doctor. It's a busy practice group, but he was direct and a good listener. I am praying furiously for my good friend who just got pg a week before me on her first IVF. She had an ultrasound on Wed & the baby was there but no heartbeat. She was 6.5 weeks. I hate that she is going thru whT I went through with that early scan, but I'm hoping that she has a pleasant surprise waiting for this coming Wed. Anyone who says their prayers, please add my friend, Kirsten, to the list.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!

So pleased the gummy bears are doing well and praying they continue to go from strength to strength. I will also add you friend Kirsten to my prayers and hope she sees a heartbeat on her next scan x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava...chuffed you got to see the gummy bears again :cloud9: and although I don't pray, I'll be sending positivity and have faith that Kirsten will see and hear the heartbeat :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

skweek35 said:


> Hell just been loooking on the boots site and the £102 seems cheap right now - just found a Duofertility monitor for a whopping £505!!!!

Ah but Duofertility offer a money back. If you don't conceive within 12 months they offer you a full refund as long as you have used the machine correctly and updated weekly. You fill out a form when you buy and they assess it. If they feel you can't conceive in 12 months they will tell you and offer you a full refund immediately if you return the machine. I had a look about a month ago and they offered an instalment plan to pay.


----------



## tigerlily1975

bittybobby said:


> Saw an ovulation tester in boots today - £102 :shock:


Welcome bittybobby :flower:
If it's the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, I picked up one from Amazon for half the price! I've been using it for three months, no joy yet, but it's been useful in keeping an eye on my cycle! 
Good luck and I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Neversaynever

Bittbobby and sqweek :hi: and welcome. 

Getting to know your cycle is important and there are loads of methods that can help you. Temping is good although it tells you after you have ovulated, OPK's (ovulation prediction kits) can be difficult go read but you can get the digital clear blue ones that tell you you're about to ovulate. Cervical mucus is another good way, cervix position too. There's loads to help you :thumbup:

If you're looking at an ovulation thingy, I'm sure amazon do the clear blue fertility monitor for a reduced rate compared to boots and they seem to work well. 

Anyway, I'm sure the others will be more informative than me :haha:

Also, make sure you're already taking your folic acid daily :hugs:

XxX


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hell just been loooking on the boots site and the £102 seems cheap right now - just found a Duofertility monitor for a whopping £505!!!!
> 
> Ah but Duofertility offer a money back. If you don't conceive within 12 months they offer you a full refund as long as you have used the machine correctly and updated weekly. You fill out a form when you buy and they assess it. If they feel you can't conceive in 12 months they will tell you and offer you a full refund immediately if you return the machine. I had a look about a month ago and they offered an instalment plan to pay.Click to expand...

Welcome skweek :flower:

I've heard about the Duofertility, but not sure what the results are like. Have you heard any good reports, Wooly, me dear?


----------



## NorthStar

I was considering investing in the Duo, purely because I LOOOOVE gadgets, but our greatest fertility challenge is my OH working away from home 2 weeks out of 4 so I'm not sure it would really help with that.

Maybe try the main TTC forum, there are surely people on there using it.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I use a CBFM I got for £40 off ebay including 20 sticks :) 

I heard about Duofertility monitor after I got my CBFM and struggling to find independent feedback on it but it looks useful especially with the money back guarantee.

But a part of me thinks that if you can keep a regular routine and you're temping/charting and using CBFM or OPKs and have a supportive GP then I am not sure how much it will benefit you. But if you work shifts; travel a lot or keep irregular hours then I think it could definitely benefit you


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for all the fab advice!!!! 

I did try using Boots own OTK last month but only bought 5 sticks (I think) 
Am planning on getting a lot more for this month. 

baby dust to all 

C 
:dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey sk - cute bunnies, welcome bitty - I love Paddington!!
Lava - how exciting seeing your gummi bears!
Neversay - back away from the sticks 
omm - I have a weird lumpy thing on one side of me - near to me hip bone, I've had it scanned & xrayed & prodded & they've said its just a weird bit of me!! I'd definitely go & get it check though.
Drwgi - hope you're enjoying the pub!
HA - hope you're feeling better
MA - thanks for being there for us!
Mac, north, tiger, purple, FM, Indigo and anyone else I've missed - lots of love and hugs to you.

I've just come back from 4 hours facepainting at a local school family fun day. I really enjoyed doing it but watching all the families sitting in the sunshine chatting & having fun made me realise I might never be part of that & that made me sad :cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

skweek35 said:


> Hi Bittybobby,
> 
> Welcome to the site, I'm also new and ttc #1!!
> 
> Will keep you in my prayers
> 
> :dust:

Welcome to you both-I hope you find this thread supportive, and that your time here will be short!! Let's get those BFPs!!

xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> hey sk - cute bunnies, welcome bitty - I love Paddington!!
> Lava - how exciting seeing your gummi bears!
> Neversay - back away from the sticks
> omm - I have a weird lumpy thing on one side of me - near to me hip bone, I've had it scanned & xrayed & prodded & they've said its just a weird bit of me!! I'd definitely go & get it check though.
> Drwgi - hope you're enjoying the pub!
> HA - hope you're feeling better
> MA - thanks for being there for us!
> Mac, north, tiger, purple, FM, Indigo and anyone else I've missed - lots of love and hugs to you.
> 
> I've just come back from 4 hours facepainting at a local school family fun day. I really enjoyed doing it but watching all the families sitting in the sunshine chatting & having fun made me realise I might never be part of that & that made me sad :cry:

You will be---hang on in there!!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Argh thanks Never for copying my post over - obviously I can't deal with more than one thread at a time :rofl:

Lava - So glad you saw your little gummis with their faster heartbeats :)
art fair is 16/17th July thanks, think i have managed to sort myself out with some BD days but it all depends on the big O!

bittybobby - welcome I am 43 as well and trying for first (BF is 42)- good luck! (oops nearly called you bittybooby!)

:wave: skweek35 and welcome too

twinkle :hugs:

and :dust: to everyone else and hope I post this in the right place :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dwrgi said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> hey sk - cute bunnies, welcome bitty - I love Paddington!!
> Lava - how exciting seeing your gummi bears!
> Neversay - back away from the sticks
> omm - I have a weird lumpy thing on one side of me - near to me hip bone, I've had it scanned & xrayed & prodded & they've said its just a weird bit of me!! I'd definitely go & get it check though.
> Drwgi - hope you're enjoying the pub!
> HA - hope you're feeling better
> MA - thanks for being there for us!
> Mac, north, tiger, purple, FM, Indigo and anyone else I've missed - lots of love and hugs to you.
> 
> I've just come back from 4 hours facepainting at a local school family fun day. I really enjoyed doing it but watching all the families sitting in the sunshine chatting & having fun made me realise I might never be part of that & that made me sad :cry:
> 
> You will be---hang on in there!!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

AMEN!:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Fatty alert, Fatty alert.... I look huge nowadays. My boobs are nearing Samantha Fox's. So I'm going to the local gym after almost a year now. I bought myself a new swimming suit yesterday, determined to use it. Gimme some encouragement girls cause I'm a lazy a.... and hate gym, sweating etc.... I won't sweat in the pool anyways NO? That's cool.... :kiss:


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye...it's called pregnancy :haha: post a pic of your bump?

Twinkle...never say never :winkwink: your time WILL come, along with everyone else's :hugs:

HA...hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Back to lurking :flower:

XxX


----------



## missyt

Welcome Skweek and Bitty!

Twinkle, I know how you feel. Its so bittersweet being around families and seeing them have fun. It makes us want it even more.

MA, thanks for your advice. I've been reasearching adoption a lot over the past 6 months. Especially since my baby adopted neice has been such a joy. I was looking at Bulgaria since I'm of Eastern European decent. I thought that would interesting. Also, I just made a friend from Columbia and I know I've seen that they have international adoption as well. I could take her with me and she could be our guide. I really want to go to the agency but like I said, DH started a new job so it may be a while before he builds up some time off. But I told myself I was going to take the summer off from the treatments and baby worry. Thanks to my crazy SIL, that hasn't worked. My DH did give me some information about her pregnancy. I guess she called him when she found out and was crying and complaining about it. He told me he went off on her and didn't want to hear it after all we've been going through. I guess she felt bad. I still can't believe she got pregnant by some poor sucker when she isn't divorced yet and her other kids aren't used to the fact that their parents are split up. She made her husband move out on Christmas day and doing the math since she is 4 months now, She must've gotten pregnant in March or April. Anyway, back to you and wanting a houseful of children. Another SIL of mine, her first child was stillborn, she took it very, very hard as expected. Well she went on to have 4 more healthy children after that. I do believe you will have a houseful.


----------



## skye2010

Yeeeeaaaah!!! 15 mins and 8 full laps in an olympic pool. I know it sounds a big pathetic but it's good for me :))) Will try increasing slowly. 

Didn't read any other posts I've missed yet but I wanna comment on Missy and Twinkie...

Missy I guess in a few months after having a break you would be more clear on your plans. If adoption works for you than it is a wonderful thing to do. You do look Eastern European :) So maybe a Bulgarian baby would fit perfectly with you guys. I hope whatever your decision is, it would work out for you hon.
As for Sil it's good to know your DH is supporting you about staying away. 
Yesterday a close friend of DH left him a message saying his wife is 3 months prego and she is a few days ahead of me. He knows that we've been TTC a loong time and had tx etc. And he had once bragged about how he will get his wife pregnant over a night. I had thought "Let's just see" Now when I heard that she got pregnant so easily I felt bad even though I'm pregnant myself and there's nothing to feel this way. It's really odd and I can't explain why but I just did. :hugs::hugs:

Twinkie, you'll have a few babies and we will all share photos later on xxxx

Nevernever I will put a bump photo a little later. xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

missyt said:


> Welcome Skweek and Bitty!
> 
> Twinkle, I know how you feel. Its so bittersweet being around families and seeing them have fun. It makes us want it even more.
> 
> MA, thanks for your advice. I've been reasearching adoption a lot over the past 6 months. Especially since my baby adopted neice has been such a joy. I was looking at Bulgaria since I'm of Eastern European decent. I thought that would interesting. Also, I just made a friend from Columbia and I know I've seen that they have international adoption as well. I could take her with me and she could be our guide. I really want to go to the agency but like I said, DH started a new job so it may be a while before he builds up some time off. But I told myself I was going to take the summer off from the treatments and baby worry. Thanks to my crazy SIL, that hasn't worked. My DH did give me some information about her pregnancy. I guess she called him when she found out and was crying and complaining about it. He told me he went off on her and didn't want to hear it after all we've been going through. I guess she felt bad. I still can't believe she got pregnant by some poor sucker when she isn't divorced yet and her other kids aren't used to the fact that their parents are split up. She made her husband move out on Christmas day and doing the math since she is 4 months now, She must've gotten pregnant in March or April. Anyway, back to you and wanting a houseful of children. Another SIL of mine, her first child was stillborn, she took it very, very hard as expected. Well she went on to have 4 more healthy children after that. I do believe you will have a houseful.

That's an awesome plan In my opinion! It also will give you time to figure out the financing of it all. You get half of the money or almost half back at tax time once you bring your baby home. It's the immediate cost. I'm grateful that it's in increments or we wouldn't be able to afford it. What a lovely story of your sil having 4 more healthy children. Such an encouragement to me. Waiting for Amelia has me so excited. I can't imagine what life would be like with her and more sisters and brothers for her. I just can't wait!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Bittybobby and skweek! welcome :) I hope your stay here is short :flower:

Lava - wonder that you got to see those babies again. hope you are feeling less sick and tired too.

NMG - hope you are feeling better :hugs:

OMM - defintely get that bump checked out - for peace of mind if nothing else!! we could pull up in the whatever wagon whilst you pop in to see your doctor and then we could all wait for you :hugs:

skye - I am impressed with all your swimming!! well done !

Twinkle - :hugs: it's so hard isn't it, but you will be a great mummy!!

missy - if you end up adopting, you will be a fabulous mommy!! :flower: there are so many babies who need someone to love them and bring them up.

never - how are you doing now??

butterfly - Im keeping everything crossed that your cycle co-operates for you!

Hi and :hugs: to dwrgi, macwooly, FM, MA & northstar and all you other lovely ladies.

afm - well i'm in day 8 of ?? a 25 day cycle (if things are the same as last month) we are :sex: every other day and hoping to cath that eggy! usually my dh wants to rest over weekends since his job is quite physical, however in the last weeks he has decided it would be good to get some of the jobs at home done "just in case" - which is so good. so we have been doing loads of stuff the last 2 days. also usually he has a terrible sweet tooth, but he has decided to lay off on the biscuits etc to try and get healthier - which is also great. 


:dust: to us all


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey! That's all brilliant news-fabulous to have a DH who is completey on board!!! Way to go-let's hope the You Know What results in a BFP!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I have two huskeys who are trying to shag each other as I type-except it's the girl trying to give him one!!!

It's so funny-she'll never get pregnant that way!!!

Hope you've had fab weekend!

Way to go Skye on the swimming. Don't think I could manage a third of ONE lap let alone EIGHT laps so am very impressed, you Water Sign Water Baby!!!!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody! Let's all have a great week!!

P.S. Horrible bag AF is just about to come knocking. The terrible cramps have arrived. God, will she just leave me alone??? :growlmad:


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> Yeeeeaaaah!!! 15 mins and 8 full laps in an olympic pool. I know it sounds a big pathetic but it's good for me :))) Will try increasing slowly.
> 
> Didn't read any other posts I've missed yet but I wanna comment on Missy and Twinkie...
> 
> Missy I guess in a few months after having a break you would be more clear on your plans. If adoption works for you than it is a wonderful thing to do. You do look Eastern European :) So maybe a Bulgarian baby would fit perfectly with you guys. I hope whatever your decision is, it would work out for you hon.
> As for Sil it's good to know your DH is supporting you about staying away.
> Yesterday a close friend of DH left him a message saying his wife is 3 months prego and she is a few days ahead of me. He knows that we've been TTC a loong time and had tx etc. And he had once bragged about how he will get his wife pregnant over a night. I had thought "Let's just see" Now when I heard that she got pregnant so easily I felt bad even though I'm pregnant myself and there's nothing to feel this way. It's really odd and I can't explain why but I just did. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Twinkie, you'll have a few babies and we will all share photos later on xxxx
> 
> Nevernever I will put a bump photo a little later. xxx

Ooo - you should do aqua-natal too - talked to a friend today who said it was lovely & floaty!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeeeeaaaah!!! 15 mins and 8 full laps in an olympic pool. I know it sounds a big pathetic but it's good for me :))) Will try increasing slowly.
> 
> Didn't read any other posts I've missed yet but I wanna comment on Missy and Twinkie...
> 
> Missy I guess in a few months after having a break you would be more clear on your plans. If adoption works for you than it is a wonderful thing to do. You do look Eastern European :) So maybe a Bulgarian baby would fit perfectly with you guys. I hope whatever your decision is, it would work out for you hon.
> As for Sil it's good to know your DH is supporting you about staying away.
> Yesterday a close friend of DH left him a message saying his wife is 3 months prego and she is a few days ahead of me. He knows that we've been TTC a loong time and had tx etc. And he had once bragged about how he will get his wife pregnant over a night. I had thought "Let's just see" Now when I heard that she got pregnant so easily I felt bad even though I'm pregnant myself and there's nothing to feel this way. It's really odd and I can't explain why but I just did. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Twinkie, you'll have a few babies and we will all share photos later on xxxx
> 
> Nevernever I will put a bump photo a little later. xxx
> 
> Ooo - you should do aqua-natal too - talked to a friend today who said it was lovely & floaty!!Click to expand...

OOOh! Wish I could do that. I'd be a lovely floating device.:rofl: Ah well, the stitch is there to do it's job. I'll have plenty of time to float later! :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Mommy's Angel said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Yeeeeaaaah!!! 15 mins and 8 full laps in an olympic pool. I know it sounds a big pathetic but it's good for me :))) Will try increasing slowly.
> 
> Didn't read any other posts I've missed yet but I wanna comment on Missy and Twinkie...
> 
> Missy I guess in a few months after having a break you would be more clear on your plans. If adoption works for you than it is a wonderful thing to do. You do look Eastern European :) So maybe a Bulgarian baby would fit perfectly with you guys. I hope whatever your decision is, it would work out for you hon.
> As for Sil it's good to know your DH is supporting you about staying away.
> Yesterday a close friend of DH left him a message saying his wife is 3 months prego and she is a few days ahead of me. He knows that we've been TTC a loong time and had tx etc. And he had once bragged about how he will get his wife pregnant over a night. I had thought "Let's just see" Now when I heard that she got pregnant so easily I felt bad even though I'm pregnant myself and there's nothing to feel this way. It's really odd and I can't explain why but I just did. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Twinkie, you'll have a few babies and we will all share photos later on xxxx
> 
> Nevernever I will put a bump photo a little later. xxx
> 
> Ooo - you should do aqua-natal too - talked to a friend today who said it was lovely & floaty!!Click to expand...
> 
> OOOh! Wish I could do that. I'd be a lovely floating device.:rofl: Ah well, the stitch is there to do it's job. I'll have plenty of time to float later! :haha:Click to expand...

yep - keep thinking of the goal!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Omm- you should make an appt ASAP! At least to put your mind at ease.

Missyt- my DH and I are also considering adoption, we are going to decide after our IVF consultations. We want to hear what the RE thinks about our chances after reviewing my file. We aren't sure whether we would adopt domestically or internationally. I've started to do some research myself. You will be a great Mom!

Never- stop peeing on the sticks! When do you go to the Dr? I'm rooting for you and if you dont have pma right now I will have enough for you! 
Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!

Blooming horrible old hag bag AF arrived last night. I was so convinced she wouldn't as I had temp dip on CD23 and severe pain in my side. I was convinced it was implantation, but as usual, AF had other plans....

Have told the clinic and we are ready to rock and roll-bring on the treatment!!

Hope you're all well-lots and lots of love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry the old hag got you:hugs: But good luck for your treatment Dwrgi :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

bah sorry she got Dwrgi! :hugs: but keeping everything crossed for your treatment!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Grr to the witch but yay to being on track for treatment!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...:grr: at the hag, how dare she trick you like that :nope: treatment here you come and wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:

FM...it's an addiction :haha:

MissyT... I hope that whatever path you take, you will be fulfilled as a caring lovely mommy that you will become :hugs: 

Purplelou...I'm doing ok honey :hugs:

HA, MA, Macwooly, tiger, Skye, lava, ginger, northstar, and everyone else :hi: I'm sorry I've forgotten everyone's names but can see avatars :wacko: 

AFM, still on my roller coaster, still POAS :blush: but thankfully they're increasing in darkness. Went to work and explained that I was pregnant to the head and promptly burst in to tears :dohh:

The only solution to keep it confidential is for me to go and get signed off for the remainder of the school term (three weeks) so I now don't go back to work for nine weeks :haha: 

Love and :hugs: to you all and thank you for being so supportive :flower:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi...:grr: at the hag, how dare she trick you like that :nope: treatment here you come and wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:
> 
> FM...it's an addiction :haha:
> 
> MissyT... I hope that whatever path you take, you will be fulfilled as a caring lovely mommy that you will become :hugs:
> 
> Purplelou...I'm doing ok honey :hugs:
> 
> HA, MA, Macwooly, tiger, Skye, lava, ginger, northstar, and everyone else :hi: I'm sorry I've forgotten everyone's names but can see avatars :wacko:
> 
> AFM, still on my roller coaster, still POAS :blush: but thankfully they're increasing in darkness. Went to work and explained that I was pregnant to the head and promptly burst in to tears :dohh:
> 
> The only solution to keep it confidential is for me to go and get signed off for the remainder of the school term (three weeks) so I now don't go back to work for nine weeks :haha:
> 
> Love and :hugs: to you all and thank you for being so supportive :flower:
> 
> XxX

Woohoo - long summer hols!! Be gentle with yourself petal xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks twinkle...I'll try :haha:

And you too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo meant to say - Happy 4th July to our American ladies!! :friends:


----------



## purplelou

never - I am really hoping that there is something in the water in the west mids, maybe us other midlands ladies will get lucky too! lol


----------



## Neversaynever

***currently chucking buckets full of :dust: in the water for you all to get a BFP ****

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Dwgri,
Sorry about that nasty witch but I am excited for you about treatment.

FM & Missyt,
Keep us posted on your research te: IVF vs. adoption. Either way, it'll be an exciting journey and we will be there for you the whole way.

Never,
Awesome news about 9 weeks off. So jealous. When is your first doctor's appt?

Skye,
Well done on the swimming. You've inspired me to go tonight.

Hello to all the other ladies!


----------



## Butterfly67

dwrgi, sorry about the old hag, she does tend to taunt us a bit doesn't she? but yes, good to move on straight away to the IVF and will be keeping everything crossed for that :hugs:

never, good you have got the time off work and can relax :)

:dust: to everyone else, just booking in my complicated BD sessions with BF for this cycle :wacko:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Chris, for your sake of peace of mind, get it checked out. Either way, it'll make you feel better. Heck, once you make the appointment you'll feel better. But anyway, I'm a small girl and I have one side of my stomach that stick out more than the other. One thing I can say is 5 years ago, it was probably the same way and I was oblivious to it but now that I'm TTC and paying attention to every aspect of my body and how it reacts, I overanalyze. I'm just saying that you are probably paying attention to your body more now because you are TTC and you want everything to be perfect. But my opinion, like you asked, is get it checked, regardless you need to get your peace of mind to destress youself and move on. I am willing to bet that those knots in your neck are from stress. I so wish that all of us ladies, TTC and newly pregnant that have been TTC for a long time could take a 3 week long expense paid vacation. Spa, beach, great food, great company, etc. Just do what you need to do for you. Calm your fears and get checked.
> 
> MA, thanks so much for your response. It really means a lot. I know there are so many horror stories out there of mothers that shouldn't be. Just because someone gives birth to a child doesn't make them a mother. It breaks my heart when someone asks me if have children and I say no, but I counter them and say I am helping to raise my stepson. I admit, I am hard on him at times but before me, DH did not have the relationship with him like he does now. When we built this house, I made sure there was a room that was his, I do the grocery shopping to accomodate him, I sign him up for camps, plan the vacations, activities, family visits, birthday parties, etc. I'm not tooting my own horn but it makes me realize even more that I am mother-material. My mom's stepmom alienated her dad from her and her sisters, she was the typical Cinderella story stepmom. Not only knowing that story, but in my heart, I could never do that. Its not in my make-up. I think that is why its so hard for me to be stepmom but not be able to have my own child. I could give so much to my own that I wish I could give to my SS but I can't because I have limitations, I am not his mom. Anyway, adoption for me is a huge option. I am weighing between that and IVF right now. My lifestyle screams adoption but my instinct screams IVF. I am the bread winner, can't take a lot of time off from work, athletic, etc and that is why adoption wins over. I think sometimes I listen to others when it comes to having my own child through birth. I know that no matter what I choose, I will be a mom either through adoption or birth. Thanks so much for all your support and advice. I think of you, Jackson and Amelia often. I am glad you've stuck on this thread as you are an inspiration. And please know that I pray for you often.

Thanks so much for saying this, my sister was over this weekend, and she too has one side that is bigger than the other, so my guess is its just that way, i know the lump did not feel any bigger, honestly i think its because i put on a little more weight, and thats where it went to lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> I hate how this makes me feel :grr:
> 
> After I posted, my nerves upset my stomach and went to the bathroom and tested. Much darker line than the other one from an hour ago :saywhat:
> 
> I guess I need to stop POAS as worrying but that is just not going to happen :dohh:
> 
> Will get laptop out and put pics in a spoiler so you can see why I flipped...I'm a drama queen I know but this really did frighten the pants outta me :cry:
> 
> XxX

Honey dont worry about the tests, they can differ with the line darkness from test to test, and honestly they really mean nothing, my tests all got darker, and then we would lose them, so really step away from the tests, and just BELIEVE that this one is going to stick and grow!!!!:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :)))
Finally had time to sit down to backtrack :)

Ha sorry you've been so ill. Not nice being ill in the summer. Are you any better hon?

Chris how u doing hon? Can't believe the beloved tent gave u a neck ache. Next time remember to tuck in the extra pillows. Did you get your fat blob checked yet?

Missy hope you are feeling a little better with all the heartache. U're so lucky to have Sil to talk to about adoption. She and your brother has just gone through it all.. Having a break from all the meds would relieve u and give you a peace of mind over the summer. Take it easy sweetie and enjoy your summer. I'm sure you would be more clear on the subject by the end of it. :) In the mean time :dust::dust:

Never keep away from the sticks? Your hormones will stabilise soon so no point peeing on them after 2 weeks anyway. You will get a heart attack when u see it doesn't go blue anymore. Enjoy the long holiday. Yaaaay!!!

Lava how's your prego friend? Did she get the hb yet?

Purplelou, you have a good DH that you don't need to coax or scream about taking his pills depending on how long he has been not doing it. I'm well impressed.

Dwrgi sorry for the witch hon. IVF it is than. 3 IVf's are actually a good number. Hopefully u would be fixed in the first one but if not you still have a good chance. I 'll be thinking of your choco cakes now. Yummm, yumm... Btw do you know "Mischka the talking husky dog" on youtube? Check her out, there's a few videos on her and she's so sweet. :hugs:

Hey Twinks, dunno where I can get aquanatal will ask the gym :) But I'm keeping up with the swimming. Goes well on these extremely warm days.

Northstar and Macwolly hope u girls are good :)) I'm sending lot's of sticky baby dust your way.:dust::dust:

Hello Skweek, Bittybobby, welcome to the thread and good luck..

FM woow you are considering adoption too :)) Did you actually decide not to go for IVF? Or are you considering both? Update as u go along hon :hugs::hugs:

I admire u girls who consider adoption. And MA I really admire you for fostering kids. I would have loved to do that. I asked DH a few times and he said "No" very flatly. He would never agree to it unfortunately. I would have loved to adopt a little baby. 

For the girls who had mc before I just read in the paper that having 1 or more mc's doesn't mean that you can't get pregnant. It also doesn't mean you can't have a healthy baby. Apparently the chances of mc girls to conceive after mc is same as any other couple. (2 year max trial time) So the scientists are recommending couples not to give up and keep trying. You are likely to have a healthy baby in the end. It also says that girl's who had multiple mc's is likely to have a healthy pregnancy and a baby by help of being monitored and being supported by medication during pregnancy. This research was done in Netherlands and Denmark. I think that's very promising.

The second thing I read was a bit odd. This girl from Nigeria used Clomid and got prego with 6. Than she came to UK on a visitor visa. She of course had a urgent cesearian section. Gave birth to all 6 babies. They had to have neonatal care + more health checks. Now she wants to extend her visa but the NHS and border agency seems a bit pissed of with the situation since she is a really expensive visitor and doesn't have a right to use the NHS. But NHs services has to help her to save the babies. The babies looked really cute :)

I'm gonna see the midwife on Thursday. xxxxx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - took a few days off to clear my head and I must say, it didn't help much. This was the weekend we told DH's family about poppyseed and his brother and one older sister were over the moon happy for us (so nice), his other sister was surprised but came around, and the girlfriend of his brother was downright shocked and asked why. :growlmad: 

Before I go on, a little background: DH was married before and has 2 older kids (25 and 29). (we told them separately a few days before we broke the news to everyone - his son is out of state). He went through a bad divorce (we were friends thru it and even I don't know everything that happened there - nor do I ask). His sisters and brother are also all divorced, his sisters still going through bad ones. BUT they still talk to the ex's families and include them for everything. :nope: That is so foreign to me - DH says it's because I'm a hotheaded Italian - you include blood, that's it, cut the rest off, esp when they put you or a family member thru hell! They just have to be friends with EVERYONE. 

Now, suddenly DH's niece shows up (on the ex's side, so not blood) and it was slightly awkward, as she kept mentioning the ex to DH's daughter. (oh and the daughter invited her to our wedding without asking us if that would be ok) and then one of his sisters wants to get together with me, DH's daughter, this niece and hang out - oh and she keeps asking DH's daughter for her mom's cell phone so she can include her too!!!! WHAT! I am NOT voluntarily ever going to show up for a girls night when the ex is there! DH's daughter is 25 and polite but a little distant and tells the mom everything (he's been ambushed a few times and don't even get me started on the amount of alimony he has to pay her - who is now living with her boyfriend and that can't reduce the high amount he is stuck paying forever (yes, alimony is forever in MA) ). DH tells me to just ignore it, they are trying to be adults about it and be nice to everyone and don't realize it makes me very uncomfortable. I ask him how they would react if he went out for drinks with one of their ex's and he said they would flip out, but they can't see the reverse for his ex (or his brother's ex who they call all the time). 

Am I being unreasonable? After knowing what the bitchy ex has said about his sisters and they don't know (he won't let me tell them, he won't let me say anything!).....and now they want to all get together and have a girls night? when the daughter left and they kept talking about it, I told them I prob wouldn't go but thanks and they just kept saying, oh yes you will, it will be fun and we won't take no...blah blah blah. On the way home, DH apologized but said that is the way they are and I've got to find a nice way of getting out of it without telling them why. I fear this will blow up. And now I'm pg I'm afraid my hormones will scream: ARE YOU FREAKING SERIOUS? AFTER THE HELL SHE PUT YOUR BROTHER THROUGH?? WHAT THE F* IS WRONG WITH YOU?? But I don't want to make DH upset. Oh and they have been talking about the ex in a "oh we must call her soon" kind of way since I met them (after he divorced). ok I'm done, I'm sorry to rant, I have to go throw up again, this is making my morning sickness worse.


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome to all the newbies
Dwrgi- I'm so sorry that AF got you!

Lava- glad you got to hear you little one. I hope you are feeling better

Skye- yes we have been discussing adoption, we havn't made a decision yet, it is all going to depend on what we are told at the IVF consultations. My first one is tomorrow. If we have a good chance of conceiving with IVF based on the fact that I've had surgery on my uterus to remove fibroids and then a hysteroscopy to remove scar tissure then we will try IVF, if our chances aren't good then we will pursue adoption. 

AFM- my first IVF consultation is tomorrow morning, it is 2 hrs away form home. I know that their are a million questions I should ask but my mind is going totally blank. I'm a little anxious and excited. I will update you tomorrow on how it goes.


----------



## twinkle1975

FutureMommie said:


> Welcome to all the newbies
> Dwrgi- I'm so sorry that AF got you!
> 
> Lava- glad you got to hear you little one. I hope you are feeling better
> 
> Skye- yes we have been discussing adoption, we havn't made a decision yet, it is all going to depend on what we are told at the IVF consultations. My first one is tomorrow. If we have a good chance of conceiving with IVF based on the fact that I've had surgery on my uterus to remove fibroids and then a hysteroscopy to remove scar tissure then we will try IVF, if our chances aren't good then we will pursue adoption.
> 
> AFM- my first IVF consultation is tomorrow morning, it is 2 hrs away form home. I know that their are a million questions I should ask but my mind is going totally blank. I'm a little anxious and excited. I will update you tomorrow on how it goes.

Hope it goes ok - I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## skye2010

Wooow, FM goood luck hon. Write down whatever pops into your head. Than it's easier to remember. I'm so excited for u. Hysterescopy is a standard procedure in IVf anyway. When did you get that done? Hope it's within 6 months so that u don't need to redo it if you went for IVf. Hope fibroids procedure is ok. Although I don't see why it would make a big difference than IUI. All my fingers and toes crossed that you soon get your BFP bb.

NMG sounds like a very complicated situation. Hope u manage to sort it smoothly. xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye, it has been less than 6 months so hopefully he will be able to make a well informed decision from my records. Thank you for crossing your fingers and toes for me! LOL


----------



## lavalux

NMG,
That sounds like a very frustrating & complicated situation. We are neighbors with one of my husband's ex-girlfriends (they dated twice for about 2 years total). They are all still part of a social group together. It was awkward for me at first, but she was super sweet and now we hang out with her & her new bf & have even gone down to her family's beach house with her & a group. Now, I really admire her. But, my DH's ex-wife is another matter. She treated DH like crap, wouldn't stop drinking to save their marriage, divorced him on his 40 birthday, and left a check of money she owed him with a bag of feces in it. That is just crazy. If I ever meet her by accident, I hope to God I stay civil & don't scratch her eyes out. ;) No way I would voluntarily go anywhere with her. DH's mom brings her up in random conversation regularly. Ggrrr. My advice, make up an excuse and say No. A million times if you have to.

FM, 
Good luck at your consult! Let us know how it goes.

Skye,
My friend's appt is Thursday. Thanks for thinking of her. Another friend starts het IVF protocol tomorrow. Lots of good vibes for them are appreciated. Good luck at your midwife appt. Keep us posted.


----------



## NorthStar

FutureMommie said:


> Welcome to all the newbies
> Dwrgi- I'm so sorry that AF got you!
> 
> Lava- glad you got to hear you little one. I hope you are feeling better
> 
> Skye- yes we have been discussing adoption, we havn't made a decision yet, it is all going to depend on what we are told at the IVF consultations. My first one is tomorrow. If we have a good chance of conceiving with IVF based on the fact that I've had surgery on my uterus to remove fibroids and then a hysteroscopy to remove scar tissure then we will try IVF, if our chances aren't good then we will pursue adoption.
> 
> AFM- my first IVF consultation is tomorrow morning, it is 2 hrs away form home. I know that their are a million questions I should ask but my mind is going totally blank. I'm a little anxious and excited. I will update you tomorrow on how it goes.

Good Luck FutureMommie, make yourself a list of questions to take in with you :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi OMM-like everybody else said, you have GOT to get this lump checked out, for your own peace of mind, as Missy said. If it's harmless, all well and good, you'll know what it is and you can stop worrying. If there is a problem, then the sooner the docs know, then the better. So, get yourself checked out hun!
> 
> I bet Missy's right about the knots too-we are all super stressed with TTC and symptom spotting and the blooming nonsense of TTC. However, I would still like to believe that it was all the action in the tent, as that makes for a better story!!!! Anyway, I hope the chiropracter can sort it out for you, nothing worse than a perpetual headache. Urgh..
> 
> Enjoy your Independence Day celebrations!
> 
> Take care hun,
> 
> Lots of love,
> A
> xxxxxxx

LOL, actually i do think its more from the tent fun than stress, i have been dealing with the TTC stress for over 3 years, it really does not affect me the same way it used to, which is sad, but since i have decided to relax and have fun, i am so much more happy, this whatever wagon is fun, yea i have my down days, but for the most part, i am having fun, its summertime i am happy!!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, i have to say just how wonderful you all are, i have NEVER met a more caring loving bunch of ladies in my life, and i am honored to know each and every one of you!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, you could not have picked a better thread to make this journey with, the love and support here is truly a blessing from God.
> 
> AFM, my neck is a bit better, the chiropractor said i have HUGE knots in my neck, and that is where the pain in my head is comming from, headache is still here today though, i have to go back tomorrow for him to work out some more knots, ladies be careful of tent fun, thats for sure he he he :haha:
> 
> I know a lot of you ladies are on the other side of the pond, but for this one day, i declare independance from infertility for all of us!!!!!! :happydance: we can do this ladies, i feel so positive and happy today, and i am spreading my joy to all of you!!! For all our pg ladies, i am spreading happy feel good thoughts to you, and HA, oh honey you feel better, that so sucks when your head is going to blow up!!
> 
> OK now for a more serious note from me, ladies i have to say i am really worried, and scared to death to go to the doctor!!! OK here it goes, a couple of years ago when we were dealing with all the stuff with my dads cancer (He had renal cancer, and he found it because he saw a lump sticking out of his side, they found a 12lb tumor when he finally went to the doctor) i found a lump in my stomach, and i freaked out, i went in for an MRI and i did not say anything to my family knowing what my mom and dad were going through with his stuff, anyway they said it was a fat deposit, and i was relieved. Well now i am scared again, i am not a tiny girl, and one side of my stomach is bigger than the other, i have noticed it recently, and i am scared to death that the "fat blob" is not a fat blob, but something else and its growing. What should i do, just figure its a fat blob and leave it, or do you think i should have it checked out again, the weird thing is i can feel the same lump, it does not feel any bigger to me, but yet that side of my tummy sticks out more. Give me your honest opinions, and then of course i think this is why i have never had a child, because something is going to go wrong and God did not want a child to suffer without his mother, ugh!!!
> 
> You need to get it checked out and sooner rather than later :hugs:
> 
> I lost my dad to cancer (kidney) and 4 years later watched my mum successfully battle breast cancer and I worry at every lump and bump and know my weight doesn't help but I always check everything out.
> 
> I pray to God it is just a fatty deposit but if it is the worst then catching it early means it can be beaten :hugs:
> 
> Please please get it checked out :hugs:Click to expand...

You know you and I are truly lost sisters, i lost my dad to kidney cancer too, that was why i had the lump checked out to begin with, i was so freaked out, they said then that it was just fat, and the lump itself has not grown, only my stomach has, so my guess is that i gained weight, and just never noticed it before. Dont you worry though, i keep an eye on everything, and since i found that lump years ago, i have kept an eye on its size, it never grew, i was just freaking out that one side of my stomach was bigger, only to find out that many people have that.


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> They look fine..apart from that dratted third one in the progression pic :dohh:
> 
> Have chalked it up as don't test with FMU again :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go back to just reading again, don't want to upset people by putting my worries on here.
> 
> Love, hugs and :dust: to you all
> 
> XxX

Honey i know i am a little behind on reading this, but you will never upset any of us with your worries, we are all here to help and support you through this, and just so you know, for me FMU NEVER showed up as good as the evening ones did, i dont know why, but i would get a barely there line with FMU, and then that evening would get a blazing bfp, i guess its just the way my body works, and yours probably does too, my thoughts on it are that the hcg is stuck up higher, when you use FMU you pee and the first stuff that comes out nothing is in it, its the later stuff that contains everything lol.


----------



## onmymind17

bittybobby said:


> Hello - newbie to this thread
> 
> I'm 43 (yikes!), DH is 41 and we're TTC for baby #1
> 
> Took advice from two of my GPs (both ladies) and asked if I was too old and they both defiantly said 'definitely not!'. Looking at my health history one said there was no reason why we shouldnt try for baby #1. I mentioned the statistics and she said "are you still having periods?"
> I said 'yes'
> She said 'then go for it'
> 
> So we are... :flower:
> 
> We have no idea whether we'll get pregnant but we're giving it our best shot with prayers and positive thinking thrown in. :hugs:




skweek35 said:


> Hi Bittybobby,
> 
> Welcome to the site, I'm also new and ttc #1!!
> 
> Will keep you in my prayers
> 
> :dust:

Welcome ladies, i am glad to see you join this thread, i sure hope your stay is short and sweet, this is the best bunch of ladies you will ever meet!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> hey sk - cute bunnies, welcome bitty - I love Paddington!!
> Lava - how exciting seeing your gummi bears!
> Neversay - back away from the sticks
> omm - I have a weird lumpy thing on one side of me - near to me hip bone, I've had it scanned & xrayed & prodded & they've said its just a weird bit of me!! I'd definitely go & get it check though.
> Drwgi - hope you're enjoying the pub!
> HA - hope you're feeling better
> MA - thanks for being there for us!
> Mac, north, tiger, purple, FM, Indigo and anyone else I've missed - lots of love and hugs to you.
> 
> I've just come back from 4 hours facepainting at a local school family fun day. I really enjoyed doing it but watching all the families sitting in the sunshine chatting & having fun made me realise I might never be part of that & that made me sad :cry:

LOL, gotta love the weird bits of us, i have to laugh, when they told me it was a fat blob, i thought dont i have enough on me, now its blobbing together lol :haha:

Awww i am so sorry that you were sad, you will be a part of that one day, dont you worry, you will hold your own child, and play with them very soon!!


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Fatty alert, Fatty alert.... I look huge nowadays. My boobs are nearing Samantha Fox's. So I'm going to the local gym after almost a year now. I bought myself a new swimming suit yesterday, determined to use it. Gimme some encouragement girls cause I'm a lazy a.... and hate gym, sweating etc.... I won't sweat in the pool anyways NO? That's cool.... :kiss:

LOL, honey your not fat lol, your pg, big difference, relish in this "Fat" he he he, and yes swimming is perfect for you, its a great toning work out, and no you dont sweat lol.


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Bittybobby and skweek! welcome :) I hope your stay here is short :flower:
> 
> Lava - wonder that you got to see those babies again. hope you are feeling less sick and tired too.
> 
> NMG - hope you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> OMM - defintely get that bump checked out - for peace of mind if nothing else!! we could pull up in the whatever wagon whilst you pop in to see your doctor and then we could all wait for you :hugs:
> 
> skye - I am impressed with all your swimming!! well done !
> 
> Twinkle - :hugs: it's so hard isn't it, but you will be a great mummy!!
> 
> missy - if you end up adopting, you will be a fabulous mommy!! :flower: there are so many babies who need someone to love them and bring them up.
> 
> never - how are you doing now??
> 
> butterfly - Im keeping everything crossed that your cycle co-operates for you!
> 
> Hi and :hugs: to dwrgi, macwooly, FM, MA & northstar and all you other lovely ladies.
> 
> afm - well i'm in day 8 of ?? a 25 day cycle (if things are the same as last month) we are :sex: every other day and hoping to cath that eggy! usually my dh wants to rest over weekends since his job is quite physical, however in the last weeks he has decided it would be good to get some of the jobs at home done "just in case" - which is so good. so we have been doing loads of stuff the last 2 days. also usually he has a terrible sweet tooth, but he has decided to lay off on the biscuits etc to try and get healthier - which is also great.
> 
> 
> :dust: to us all

Awwww your so sweet, i will have to get the doc to come out to the wagon though, i refuse to get off!!!!! I am having so much fun right now!!! I am sure that everything is fine, i mean the lump did not get any bigger, only my belly, i guess what i need to do is stop eating so much, and get my butt in gear, then maybe the lump of fat and all the other lumps of fat on me will go away lol.


----------



## Lilycon

Never doubt the power of intercourse. I'm 38 and pregnant with my first baby. I came off the pill in February and I'm due in February. If you have an iPod or iPhone, get an application called P lite tracker. It let's you know when your most fertile days are, etc etc. It's great. I'm living proof that it works even for an aul doll like me lol. So there is hope. :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Blooming horrible old hag bag AF arrived last night. I was so convinced she wouldn't as I had temp dip on CD23 and severe pain in my side. I was convinced it was implantation, but as usual, AF had other plans....
> 
> Have told the clinic and we are ready to rock and roll-bring on the treatment!!
> 
> Hope you're all well-lots and lots of love to you all!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: Awww honey i am sorry she showed, but i am so excited for you to start your treatment, i just know we are going to be seeing a bfp from you very soon!!!


----------



## skye2010

Lavaa!! Yuuuuyyycccks!!! A bag full of money and sh.... That is soo gross. Hon you really don't need to do anything to a woman who expresses her anger muddling in her own sh... She's already a sad character. I cannot imagine what a nut case she is....


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies, phew i just got all caught up here lol, i had sooooooo much fun this weekend, lots of swimming, and dancing and laughing it was great, now i think my weekend is catching up to me and i am so sleepy today lol, i wish i did not have to come into work today either. I just made the reservations for our camping trip, i am so excited!! And yes now we have an air mattress lol, i am going to see the chiropractor again tonight, my neck and headache were much better on saturday, they are back again today, but i think that has to do with all the dancing i was doing saturday and sunday night lol :happydance: It was the first time in a long time that i had 4 days of not even thinking about a baby, i just had fun, AF was really short, she showed up on thurs, was really light, then friday a bit heavier, and then by sat night she was gone!! Very weird for me, normally i will have one day of light, three days of heavy, one day of light, and then maybe one day of spotting, this time it was one day of spotting, one day of light, one day of spotting and she was gone!! One thing i have figured out our bodies are so weird lol. Our AC quit working last night, we had to call the repair place, they came out and fixed it for us, thank goodness, as its quite warm here, and the fireworks last night were very loud lol


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, AF showed up for me too. I'm so crampy and bloated today. I hate it!

FM, that is great you and DH are looking into adoption too. I hope your IVF consult goes well today. Keep us posted.

NMG, I have to say that I know how you feel. DH's family has been the same with his ex. DH's ex has friended most of DH's family on FB. We don't have her on our FB. I think its weird. My MIL still talks to DH's ex. I tell DH that it offends me and he understand but won't say anything to his mom. Actually, one time last year he said something to her and she had the nerve to say she was offended. Whatever. You can't change them and they are weird but you aren't being unreasonable. Its really awkward.

AFM, AF arrived yesterday so I'm out.


----------



## purplelou

skye - I read about that lady with the quintuplets too! they were cute :)

newmarriedgal - what a difficult situation!! I hope you can think of a reason to just not go. I personally wouldn't go either!

FM - good luck with your appointment! maybe have a peek on the assisted conception forum to get some ideas of questions you could/should ask when you see the FS.

never - thanks for the dust in the water - Im drinking plenty and keeping fingers crossed!! How are you doing with not poas??


----------



## purplelou

missy - so sorry about that witch!! :hugs: she is just horrid!

lava - that was just yucky about the bag of faeces! omg!!

OMM - glad you have had such a good weekend! you deserve it !!

hi Dwrgi, northstar and macwooley and MA - hope you ladies all have a pleasent week. :hugs:

afm - i am taking next friday and monday off work as holiday, and so is DH - it's his birthday so we are going to relax and have some fun!


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
I know. His ex is nuts. She is beautiful, from a rich family, is in all the socialite mags, and is now on her 3rd husband, but who cares. I'm sure divorce is hard, but there is no excuse for that kind of behavior. My DH had the grace to not tell me about that, but his best friend and his wife did after a few drinks, and DH confirmed it. Yuk is right!

Missyt,
Sorry AF got you this time, but now that she's come, try to enjoy the rest of your Summer and then you can continue researching IVF and adoption for the Fall. 

OMM,
All that dancing and swimming, etc. sounds so fun. I am home from work this afternoon after nearly throwing up my lunch and am permanently exhausted these days. You crack me up with the camping and tent fun!!! :) Have some fun for me!

Purple, Northstar, 
You have both posted recently, but how are you doing?


----------



## lavalux

oops, Purple, we cross posted! Have a fun mini-break and happy birthday to your DH!


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Blooming horrible old hag bag AF arrived last night. I was so convinced she wouldn't as I had temp dip on CD23 and severe pain in my side. I was convinced it was implantation, but as usual, AF had other plans....
> 
> Have told the clinic and we are ready to rock and roll-bring on the treatment!!
> 
> Hope you're all well-lots and lots of love to you all!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Awww honey i am sorry she showed, but i am so excited for you to start your treatment, i just know we are going to be seeing a bfp from you very soon!!!Click to expand...




FutureMommie said:


> Welcome to all the newbies
> Dwrgi- I'm so sorry that AF got you!
> 
> Lava- glad you got to hear you little one. I hope you are feeling better
> 
> Skye- yes we have been discussing adoption, we havn't made a decision yet, it is all going to depend on what we are told at the IVF consultations. My first one is tomorrow. If we have a good chance of conceiving with IVF based on the fact that I've had surgery on my uterus to remove fibroids and then a hysteroscopy to remove scar tissure then we will try IVF, if our chances aren't good then we will pursue adoption.
> 
> AFM- my first IVF consultation is tomorrow morning, it is 2 hrs away form home. I know that their are a million questions I should ask but my mind is going totally blank. I'm a little anxious and excited. I will update you tomorrow on how it goes.

Hi FM-good luck tomorrow. There are lots of websites that can help you focus on what to ask, but I cut and pasted these for you as a starter! My advice? Write your questions down and go through the list when you're there. Let us know what happened!

Questions to Ask Your Fertility Doctor



· Will I see the same doctor all the way through my treatment?
Some women find that seeing one doctor all the way through is preferable to having a different doctor each time, as it provides consistency and often means a patient does not have to explain the same things more than once.



· Can we choose to see a female (or male) doctor?



· What drugs and the exact dose of these drugs are you going to put me on and why? It is helpful to understand what drugs you are going to take, why the doctor is putting you on a particular dose and any other questions that may arise as a result.



· What are the side-effects of these drugs? It is important to know how these drugs may effect you, so that you dont worry if you start feeling some of the side-effects.



· Will you give me a print out of the number of follicles I have produced each time I go for a scan? Some patients want the precise details, if you do, ask if they will be provided before you start the treatment. It is easy for most people who scan patients to press a button and print out the final screen which should show the size and number of each follicle in each ovary.



· Will you tell me precisely how many follicles were aspirated from each ovary when I have my egg collection and what happened to each one of them? Some patients are not being told the exact details of what took place during their egg collection, which can cause a great deal of stress and sadness for them. Patients often want to be empowered by knowing exactly what is happening to their bodies all the way through their treatment and they are entitled to this information.



· Will I be able to stay lying down for half an hour to an hour at the clinic straight after my egg transfer? Some doctors believe it is preferable to remain lying down for half an hour or more after the egg transfer.



· If I phone up the clinic during my treatment, how long on average will it take me to get through to a receptionist? If I want to speak to a nurse, how long will it take for me to get to speak to a nurse? If I want to speak to a doctor how long will it take for me to get to speak to a doctor on average? It can be difficult to get through to the receptionist at some clinics as it is engaged for a long time and when you do get through the receptionist may say that all the nurses and doctors are busy. If the receptionist takes a message at some clinics, a nurse or doctor does not always call back and in some cases if they do call back it is a long time after you first made the phone call.



· If I am booked in for an appointment, is it likely that I will be seen at that time? If not, how long on average am I likely to be kept waiting? Some doctors take on so many patients that they tend to be behind schedule most of the time. So if you arrive for an appointment at, for example, 10am, you may be kept waiting until 10.45am. In some cases, you may be told that the consultant you have booked an appointment with weeks before is too busy to see you and in this case you may be palmed off to another less experienced doctor who you have not heard of and know little about.



· Exactly how much will I have to pay for the treatment as a whole and precisely what this will and wont include? For example, some patients want to see the same doctor all the way through your treatment, which often makes it simpler for the patient as they dont have to keep going over the same things and it often makes a patient feel more comfortable. However, some clinics charge a patient to see the same doctor all the way through the treatment, but do not make this clear to the patient this is the case at the outset. They may suddenly add this cost to the bill at some point and when questioned answer that it is in the list of charges. However, when you look you cannot find it and when it is eventually pointed out to you it is hidden away in small text in a place that is not obvious. Charges can mount up very quickly. Some doctors include blood tests in the fees for a treatment cycle, others charge patients for each one which can increase the bill substantially.



· What facilities does the clinic have to store eggs or embryos if I want to freeze them?



· Does the clinic have access to donor eggs or embryos or donor sperm?



· What is the clinics live birth rate for my particular age group? The live birth rate for each age group differs, so asking this question will give you more relevant information then simply asking for the overall live birth rate at the clinic.


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> dwrgi, AF showed up for me too. I'm so crampy and bloated today. I hate it!
> 
> FM, that is great you and DH are looking into adoption too. I hope your IVF consult goes well today. Keep us posted.
> 
> NMG, I have to say that I know how you feel. DH's family has been the same with his ex. DH's ex has friended most of DH's family on FB. We don't have her on our FB. I think its weird. My MIL still talks to DH's ex. I tell DH that it offends me and he understand but won't say anything to his mom. Actually, one time last year he said something to her and she had the nerve to say she was offended. Whatever. You can't change them and they are weird but you aren't being unreasonable. Its really awkward.
> 
> AFM, AF arrived yesterday so I'm out.

:hugs: Big hugs to you honey i am sorry that af showed :hugs: and sorry about your MIL, your DH needs to put his foot down, but it is his family, one day though he will get tired of it. You just ignore her and concentrate on your family!!


----------



## skye2010

Woow Dwrgi, well done that is a good list of questions.
I just have a few things to add. Follicle photo really isn't that relevant and might be a little confusing cause sometimes the follicles are empty even though they look mature. After the retrieval they find out how many eggs was retrieved. They also can not tell how many were mature before they actually perform the IVF-ICSI and untill they see that if the shell peels or not. So be prepared you might lose eggs after the retrieval. You do need to know how many eggs were retrieved, how many fertilised and the progress daily.

Good idea to find out how will they decide on an ICSI or an IVF. Will u have a choice, can you do half if enough eggs are retrieved. (IVF and ICSI has different pros and cons)

Also seeing the same dr all through isn't the main issue but having that 1 expert dr checking your progress and giving instructions everyday definitely is. So if you see another dr who scans you isn't gonna make much difference every now and than. All they do is to see if it keeps progressing really. Your blood work on the other hand is what gives the main info on how much daily dose you should take. That has to be done by the main guy.

Good to know how often they will do the blood tests- the more often it is the more thorough they are. At least every other day is really crucial. 

Maybe also ask about what if your eggs haven't reached the desired bigness but you might have LH surge would they prescribe you with the med that keeps the LH at bay.

About costs definitely ask if every scan, blood and consultation is included in the general price or not. That makes a big difference.

Do they sell the drugs and let you return them if you won't use it. Or sell daily doses. The boxes are expensive. So if they can sell you a daily dose it might work out better than buying a box of 10 and waisting much of it. (This works especially if you use small doses) Ask for the name of drugs so you can research where you can get it for cheaper.

Ask how they deal with an emergency, do they take 24 hour calls ex. You can get a bleeding in the middle of the night, OHSS as last time or might want to find out sthg about your drugs etc.

On that note if you can write down about your previous IUI's how much, which meds u took, results and tell them about your OHSS. They might ask just to have an idea how your body reacts to different meds. 

That's all I can think of... xxx


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Skye,
> I know. His ex is nuts. She is beautiful, from a rich family, is in all the socialite mags, and is now on her 3rd husband, but who cares. I'm sure divorce is hard, but there is no excuse for that kind of behavior. My DH had the grace to not tell me about that, but his best friend and his wife did after a few drinks, and DH confirmed it. Yuk is right!
> 
> Missyt,
> Sorry AF got you this time, but now that she's come, try to enjoy the rest of your Summer and then you can continue researching IVF and adoption for the Fall.
> 
> OMM,
> All that dancing and swimming, etc. sounds so fun. I am home from work this afternoon after nearly throwing up my lunch and am permanently exhausted these days. You crack me up with the camping and tent fun!!! :) Have some fun for me!
> 
> Purple, Northstar,
> You have both posted recently, but how are you doing?

Oh sorry you are feeling so nasty, that is no fun, hopefully you get a break soon from feeling so bad, i will most defiantly have some fun for you lol, and yep i am so looking forward to camping and more tent fun, only i do believe that we need to make sure the air mattress has enough air in it otherwise we are going to bounce each other right out of it lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick mote as am on my phone. 

Missyt sorry af arrived :hugs:

OMM sounds like you had a great weekend and good job you have the air mattress for your trip!

FM good luck with appointment tomorrow. 

NMG what a nightmare. Dont go, any excuse will do. Dont waste a minute of your life spending it with people who aren't worth your time!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## lavalux

Yes, don't forget the air mattress! Ha! Ha!

Dwgri & Skye,
Great list if questions. Will share it with a friend if that's ok.

Good luck FM.


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All, 

I'm new here....my DH (45) and I (almost 38) are TTC our 1st. We're in cycle 3 and I'm planning on testing on 7/11! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## onmymind17

Mbababy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here....my DH (45) and I (almost 38) are TTC our 1st. We're in cycle 3 and I'm planning on testing on 7/11!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

Welcome, i sure hope you see a bfp!!! There is lots of baby dust floating around in this thread!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Yes, don't forget the air mattress! Ha! Ha!
> 
> Dwgri & Skye,
> Great list if questions. Will share it with a friend if that's ok.
> 
> Good luck FM.

LOL, nope i have it sitting right next to the camping stuff, now we just need to make sure we fill it up enough so we dont bounce each other out of it lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy..sorry AF showed :grr: that hag

Purplelou..hope you have a lovely long weekend of fun (I'm still POAS daily but don't tell anyone :haha: )

OMM...careful with the mattress...chuckling here with images running through my mind like a cine film :rofl:

Lava...dirty nutty ex

FM...good luck today :hugs:

Butterfly...how are you doing? Art fair next weekend?

Skye...bump pic?!?

Dwrgi...wow you're looking at the IVF really positively and I'm really hoping this works for you as you so deserve it :hugs:

Macwooly...:hugs: and thank you for your valuable support :hugs:

Twinkle...how're you?

:hi: to everyone I've missed :dohh:

AFM...still feeling quite negative so won't put much about that :wacko: we are going for the scan on the 16th. The GP recommended that we still go because if I do have a cyst, it needs to be kept an eye on. I'll be 5+4 (if I get that far) so won't really see much to give me reassurance but it'll be nice to find out what was giving me the deep pressure feelings. 

Love and :dust: to you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi:

Well not much had been going on with me. I am still on the whatever wagon and expecting AF soon. I thought she would be here today as the last 48 hours I've had all my normal AF symptoms (spotting; cramps; migraine and temp drops) but today no cramps, no spotting and a huge temp increase so maybe the old :witch: is stuck in traffic on her way to me :shrug:

Lots of :hugs: for any ladies needing one and some :dust: for those wanting it :)


----------



## skye2010

Hey giiirls :))) Have you heard of the little 8 yr old girl being injected botox by her own mother? C there are mother's out there who give their kids more than a cuddle and a kiss. So odd. She was taken into care recently, poor thing.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG4uorZAru0&feature=related

Chris and Macwooly, I'm sorry you both lost parents to such a horrible illness. Chris pls keep us updated about your weird bit :))) Keep on jigging baby :)) hahahahaha. I once had a weird witch like that just lasted 2 days. It was a one off. Hopefully next one will be ok again.

Missy sorry for the witch. :hugs::hugs: This thread really needs a wizard that blows all the witches away. :dust::dust::dust:

Purplelou , Aaaah so u have a cancerian DH :))) U're almost in the club :) hahahhahaha... Is it 11th? That's my birthday tooo. :flower:

Northstar, Butterfly :hi: Luvy how u doing hon?

Welcome Mababy, hope you stay here is short and sweet :)) :dust::dust:

Lava your DH's beutiful x shares her inner beauty as well with the world sometimes!!!!! Hahahahahaha. U are most certainly more beautiful than her. Plus you have 2 beautiful things growing inside you now even though they make u throw up every half an hr :))))

Chris :rofl: Imagine u guys bouncing. Boing boing boing, Booooiiiiiinguuu OOhh nooo where's the Hubby? 

Nevernever pls try not to worry hon. Are you worried because of your earlier experience or do you actually have any bad symptoms. I hope not. A friend of mine had a mc with her first baby than had a beautiful son than had another mc than had a really cute little daughter. Another friend had a mc than 1 difficult pregnancy ( bed rest) but had a healthy pretty daughter than another baby girl who just popped out very healthy on 9 months. Dh's sister had a mc before having 3 healthy bbs. So keep in mind your first mc might be just a one off. You can ask GP if you need any Progestrone supplements or asprin if you are very concerned. C what she says.
Didn;t have time for the photo sorry. Will try to sort it asap. Although I'm crap at using this website. Will ask MA's help if I struggle to add the photo.

Macwolly I hope there is road works for 9 months and your witch needs a roadside hotel for all that time :)))

Mum's coming tonight :) I'm really excited and a bit nervous as we don't really get along with her all the time. We're allright for a few days than "GRRRR" and than luvy dovey for a few more days and than "Grrr" for a few hours, etc etc. We quite like it this way but it might drive DH mad. :))) We also talk quite loud and chatter a lot. Hope he can bare it cause I want her here for 2 months. The weather is much better over here in the summer than Turkey ( which is too hot for her health right now) Although she might make an excuse and leave earlier than that. I'll try to lure her into staying by arranging a trip to Paris and hopefully some other places in Europe, and the UK. Mb I can distract her from wanting to go back until September.
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Skye - OMG!! I just watched that video - I am lost for words!!!
and DH's b'day is the 8th - close to yours!
have you told your mum yet about the baby??

Macwooly - I hope the witch is lost and stays that way for 9 months!!

Never - naughty! hehehehe - I won't tell a soul though xx

lava and newmarriedgal - has the sickness eased a little for you yet ? I hope so

FM - how did you get on at the FS??

OMM - beware of bouncing of the air mattress! it could be very dangerous lol!

HA - are you feeling any better at all?? sending you "get well" dust xx

Mbababy - welcome :hi: I hope your stay here is short and sweet xx

luv and northstar - hope you ladies are well xx

Butterfly - did you manage to arrange the art show and get your timings all right for the cycle??


----------



## Macwooly

Skye hope you have a lovely visit with your mother :)

So how many UK ladies are playing the euro lottery as it has rolled over to £166 million :shock: 

OMM make sure you get some straps with your air mattress so you don't bounce to high and off :) I really hope you get your neck sorted and that the headache goes away :hugs:

But OMG how can a mother let/give/inject her own 8 year old with botox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
Ooh, that sounds like a lovely visit planned for your mom. So jealous. Hey, if she doesn't want to stay and jaunt over to Paris with you, I will. J/K

Stories about Caylee & that poor girl being given botox make me sad especially when some amazing would-be mothers would be such loving moms & are trying so hard for a precious baby.

FM,
How was the consult?

Never,
Are you feeling any cramping? When is your scan?

Macwooley,
Hoping your BFP is right around the corner and that evil hag stays away.

AFM,
I have court this morning so hopefully my nausea won't kick in until I get home from work.


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye and lava..I'm just fretting because of my history...I was achy for a couple of days..today seems to be better :dohh:

Macwooly...hope the hag has gotten lost for the next nine months :winkwink:

Oh and Lava...congrats on the 6000th post :rofl:

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - I am finally starting to feel better now, but I'm going to go back into lurk mode for a while. I am too wrapped up in my own issues to provide any support to anyone else, and I need a BnB break.

:hug:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Missy..sorry AF showed :grr: that hag
> 
> Purplelou..hope you have a lovely long weekend of fun (I'm still POAS daily but don't tell anyone :haha: )
> 
> OMM...careful with the mattress...chuckling here with images running through my mind like a cine film :rofl:
> 
> Lava...dirty nutty ex
> 
> FM...good luck today :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly...how are you doing? Art fair next weekend?
> 
> Skye...bump pic?!?
> 
> Dwrgi...wow you're looking at the IVF really positively and I'm really hoping this works for you as you so deserve it :hugs:
> 
> Macwooly...:hugs: and thank you for your valuable support :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle...how're you?
> 
> :hi: to everyone I've missed :dohh:
> 
> AFM...still feeling quite negative so won't put much about that :wacko: we are going for the scan on the 16th. The GP recommended that we still go because if I do have a cyst, it needs to be kept an eye on. I'll be 5+4 (if I get that far) so won't really see much to give me reassurance but it'll be nice to find out what was giving me the deep pressure feelings.
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all :flower:
> 
> XxX

LOL you should have seen us, i was laughing so hard, every time one of us moved the other one bounced all over, or i would end up rolling to the middle on top of DH, we will never get any sleep if we are laughing the whole night lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well not much had been going on with me. I am still on the whatever wagon and expecting AF soon. I thought she would be here today as the last 48 hours I've had all my normal AF symptoms (spotting; cramps; migraine and temp drops) but today no cramps, no spotting and a huge temp increase so maybe the old :witch: is stuck in traffic on her way to me :shrug:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for any ladies needing one and some :dust: for those wanting it :)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that she is stuck in traffic for 9 mo!!!! Yea for the whatever wagon, i am back in the drivers seat and we are going to have a lot of fun!!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Skye hope you have a lovely visit with your mother :)
> 
> So how many UK ladies are playing the euro lottery as it has rolled over to £166 million :shock:
> 
> OMM make sure you get some straps with your air mattress so you don't bounce to high and off :) I really hope you get your neck sorted and that the headache goes away :hugs:
> 
> But OMG how can a mother let/give/inject her own 8 year old with botox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

LMAO, i am cracking up over here, yep we will need some straps, otherwise i will end up back at the chiropractor again for more damage lol. My neck is getting better, the muscles are so bound up its amazing, i asked him last night if he was hitting a bone, he said no, it was my muscle in my neck that was that bound up!!

Yea you wonder how some women get to be mothers and here we sit trying so hard!!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - I am finally starting to feel better now, but I'm going to go back into lurk mode for a while. I am too wrapped up in my own issues to provide any support to anyone else, and I need a BnB break.
> 
> :hug:

I am glad your feeling a bit better, you take all the time you need, i think all of us have been in your situation at one time or another, we all understand, we will all be here for you when you return :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - I am finally starting to feel better now, but I'm going to go back into lurk mode for a while. I am too wrapped up in my own issues to provide any support to anyone else, and I need a BnB break.
> 
> :hug:

Glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Understand that you need time to yourself to deal with your own issues but please remember that we are thinking of you :hugs:

You have also told many of us not to hide away and vent on here for the support :winkwink: same goes for you honey :flower:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - I am finally starting to feel better now, but I'm going to go back into lurk mode for a while. I am too wrapped up in my own issues to provide any support to anyone else, and I need a BnB break.
> 
> :hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

HA :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM the old :witch: has arrived so tomorrow is CD1 but I can cope as got positive news :) 

DH's SA results are back and all are improved on his 2009 results :happydance: His morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: His motility is a little confusing as no grades but we believe is normal :) His count is still low but has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance:

And we have an appointment on 25 July (the earliest we could get) when our GP is going to refer us to an FS :) She says even allowing for a decline in my hormones, etc due to my age looking at my results for 2009 she believes all my results would come back normal to good so I would need referring anyway. Unfortunately the appointment today wasn't long enough and she had medical students in with her so we couldn't sort it today. I was a little shocked and thrown by being told we were getting referred as I wasn't expecting it but it can only be a good thing - right?


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> HA :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM the old :witch: has arrived so tomorrow is CD1 but I can cope as got positive news :)
> 
> DH's SA results are back and all are improved on his 2009 results :happydance: His morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: His motility is a little confusing as no grades but we believe is normal :) His count is still low but has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance:
> 
> And we have an appointment on 25 July (the earliest we could get) when our GP is going to refer us to an FS :) She says even allowing for a decline in my hormones, etc due to my age looking at my results for 2009 she believes all my results would come back normal to good so I would need referring anyway. Unfortunately the appointment today wasn't long enough and she had medical students in with her so we couldn't sort it today. I was a little shocked and thrown by being told we were getting referred as I wasn't expecting it but it can only be a good thing - right?

Boooooooo hisssssss for :witch: but yea for the good news, and yes i think its great that you got refered, now your really on your way to a bfp!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks OMM :friends:


----------



## twinkle1975

Macwooly said:


> HA :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM the old :witch: has arrived so tomorrow is CD1 but I can cope as got positive news :)
> 
> DH's SA results are back and all are improved on his 2009 results :happydance: His morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: His motility is a little confusing as no grades but we believe is normal :) His count is still low but has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance:
> 
> And we have an appointment on 25 July (the earliest we could get) when our GP is going to refer us to an FS :) She says even allowing for a decline in my hormones, etc due to my age looking at my results for 2009 she believes all my results would come back normal to good so I would need referring anyway. Unfortunately the appointment today wasn't long enough and she had medical students in with her so we couldn't sort it today. I was a little shocked and thrown by being told we were getting referred as I wasn't expecting it but it can only be a good thing - right?

Definitely a good thing!


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - I am finally starting to feel better now, but I'm going to go back into lurk mode for a while. I am too wrapped up in my own issues to provide any support to anyone else, and I need a BnB break.
> 
> :hug:

Hey honey, lurk away as long as you need to. But just so you know - no one seemed to mind when I lurked & then popped up to let the Blah out & then lurked again - we're here when you need us. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Macwooly...sorry the bag came but the good news is fab "ay it?" :haha:

SA improvement can only mean good things so off we go for a BFP :flower:

XxX


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> HA :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM the old :witch: has arrived so tomorrow is CD1 but I can cope as got positive news :)
> 
> DH's SA results are back and all are improved on his 2009 results :happydance: His morphology has gone from poor to normal :happydance: His motility is a little confusing as no grades but we believe is normal :) His count is still low but has gone from 0.2 X 10^6/ml to 35 X 10^6/ml :happydance:
> 
> And we have an appointment on 25 July (the earliest we could get) when our GP is going to refer us to an FS :) She says even allowing for a decline in my hormones, etc due to my age looking at my results for 2009 she believes all my results would come back normal to good so I would need referring anyway. Unfortunately the appointment today wasn't long enough and she had medical students in with her so we couldn't sort it today. I was a little shocked and thrown by being told we were getting referred as I wasn't expecting it but it can only be a good thing - right?

Hi Macwooly, I think it's good that you have the appointment, and that your getting all the information/investigations that are required. More knowledge can only help FX.

FAB news about your other half's :spermy: has improved so much, that goes to show all the vitamins and lifestyle changes you made for him are working! :thumbup:

Skye, Lavalux, thanks for asking I'm pretty good, I thought I was out this month due to timing issues (OH works away 2 weeks out of 4) but my OV was delayed either by insane amounts of stress at work or the EPO, either way, winner, one more BD tonight I think!

It will be awesome not to have to do OPK's anymore after tonight, I get so thirsty not being able to have a drink for hours on end!

Everyone else hope you are all going well, and the whatevers wagon is trundling on with the crew on board :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> Glad you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Understand that you need time to yourself to deal with your own issues but please remember that we are thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> You have also told many of us not to hide away and vent on here for the support :winkwink: same goes for you honey :flower:
> 
> XxX

Dammit, using my own advice against me! :growlmad: I know you're right, but my problem lately is really one I don't feel entirely comfortable complaining about on here because I don't want anyone to take it the wrong way... I am just feeling more and more like I belong in a LTTTC group, because I'm having a hard time being happy instead of resentful when one of you gets a BFP, and I feel terrible for feeling this way. *And it is absolutely nothing personal against anyone on here* - it is ALL me, and where I am in this journey lately. I have just been at this so damn long that it's harder and harder to see people come and go on this thread. (I know FM and Twinkle and Carole and Nikki know how I feel.) And it's getting more and more painful to lurk on the graduates thread because it's getting to where more and more of them are delivering or only weeks away from delivering, and I'm STILL TTC! But when I go hang out in the LTTTC forums, I get annoyed with the "kids" there (ie anyone under 35! :haha:) that I don't really feel I belong there, either. I have infinitely more in common with you lot than I do anyone else on BnB, and this is my BnB home, but I'm just feeling like I don't entirely fit here lately. So it's really just me and my attitude, and I'm sure it will pass eventually. And in the meantime I feel the need to just lurk, because that's better than sulking or moaning about when will it be my turn (when we all know there is no answer to that question).

So thank you all for being patient with me. ](*,)


----------



## purplelou

macwooly - that's great news, Ill be keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## purplelou

happyauntie - I haven't been here long, so please tell me to shut up... But I don't mind if you come on and vent whenever you want (in fact I don't mind if anyone does that) that's the whole idea of a support forum. so if you want to lurk or just come on and have a cyber yell - then I for one will be listening (reading) and sending as many :hugs: as you can handle.


----------



## Macwooly

HA - just a thought - is it worth asking the admin to set up a LTTTC over 35s section or even starting a thread in the over 35s section for LTTTC which they will sticky? You need a place to vent and it is a shame you don't feel comfortable doing it here currently :hugs:

I know we don't know each other well but I would like to send you some :hugs: at the moment if you don't mind :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> happyauntie - I haven't been here long, so please tell me to shut up... But I don't mind if you come on and vent whenever you want (in fact I don't mind if anyone does that) that's the whole idea of a support forum. so if you want to lurk or just come on and have a cyber yell - then I for one will be listening (reading) and sending as many :hugs: as you can handle.

I agree. I don't mind people venting here :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> macwooly - that's great news, Ill be keeping everything crossed for you! xx

Thanks Purplelou :friends: I just have to learn to wait patiently for appointments now :)


----------



## purplelou

Macwooly said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> macwooly - that's great news, Ill be keeping everything crossed for you! xx
> 
> Thanks Purplelou :friends: I just have to learn to wait patiently for appointments now :)Click to expand...

hehehe - patience is something I have not learned yet myself :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Macwooly said:


> HA - just a thought - is it worth asking the admin to set up a LTTTC over 35s section or even starting a thread in the over 35s section for LTTTC which they will sticky? You need a place to vent and it is a shame you don't feel comfortable doing it here currently :hugs:
> 
> I know we don't know each other well but I would like to send you some :hugs: at the moment if you don't mind :hugs:

I actually thought about starting a LTTTC Over 35 group, but the problem is I like YOU all - I wouldn't want any old stranger to join! :haha: Aaand I'm back to feeling ridiculous about it all!


----------



## purplelou

HA - there is nothing to stop you having two (or more) groups a LTTTC one - which some of the ladies here might also like, Plus this one :hugs: you could flit between them as much or little as you wanted too


----------



## Macwooly

HA please don't feel ridiculous :hugs: We all go through stages where we deal with things differently to how you would usually deal with them :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...:hugs: I thought I had overstepped the mark a little but wanted to make my point :wacko:

I understand how hard it is after a loss so for you to have gone through two losses and still without a BFP must be heartbreaking. 

I remember being so gutted with my loss and reading your posts in here that were (and still are) informative, friendly, caring and supportive. I have also followed the graduate thread and although I have done a quick intro, I won't go over until Pablo bless her has her baby. Same due date as mine was. 

As for not getting excited about BFP's...totally normal, especially when your AF is due and some one announces their BFP. It IS hard, this IS the thread for you and you WILL get your forever baby too, we just can't say when. You're not moaning, you're venting honey and we all do it. I am sensitive to you ladies which is why I'm trying not to post too much in here as I know it's hard seeing someone's gotten pregnant and you're still going through the motions. 

Please, be nice to yourself...you're only human....vent away...seriously don't hide, you're not allowed to :hugs:

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> HA...:hugs: I thought I had overstepped the mark a little but wanted to make my point :wacko:
> 
> I understand how hard it is after a loss so for you to have gone through two losses and still without a BFP must be heartbreaking.
> 
> I remember being so gutted with my loss and reading your posts in here that were (and still are) informative, friendly, caring and supportive. I have also followed the graduate thread and although I have done a quick intro, I won't go over until Pablo bless her has her baby. Same due date as mine was.
> 
> As for not getting excited about BFP's...totally normal, especially when your AF is due and some one announces their BFP. It IS hard, this IS the thread for you and you WILL get your forever baby too, we just can't say when. You're not moaning, you're venting honey and we all do it. I am sensitive to you ladies which is why I'm trying not to post too much in here as I know it's hard seeing someone's gotten pregnant and you're still going through the motions.
> 
> Please, be nice to yourself...you're only human....vent away...seriously don't hide, you're not allowed to :hugs:
> 
> XxX

:cry: :cry: Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Understand that you need time to yourself to deal with your own issues but please remember that we are thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> You have also told many of us not to hide away and vent on here for the support :winkwink: same goes for you honey :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> Dammit, using my own advice against me! :growlmad: I know you're right, but my problem lately is really one I don't feel entirely comfortable complaining about on here because I don't want anyone to take it the wrong way... I am just feeling more and more like I belong in a LTTTC group, because I'm having a hard time being happy instead of resentful when one of you gets a BFP, and I feel terrible for feeling this way. *And it is absolutely nothing personal against anyone on here* - it is ALL me, and where I am in this journey lately. I have just been at this so damn long that it's harder and harder to see people come and go on this thread. (I know FM and Twinkle and Carole and Nikki know how I feel.) And it's getting more and more painful to lurk on the graduates thread because it's getting to where more and more of them are delivering or only weeks away from delivering, and I'm STILL TTC! But when I go hang out in the LTTTC forums, I get annoyed with the "kids" there (ie anyone under 35! :haha:) that I don't really feel I belong there, either. I have infinitely more in common with you lot than I do anyone else on BnB, and this is my BnB home, but I'm just feeling like I don't entirely fit here lately. So it's really just me and my attitude, and I'm sure it will pass eventually. And in the meantime I feel the need to just lurk, because that's better than sulking or moaning about when will it be my turn (when we all know there is no answer to that question).
> 
> So thank you all for being patient with me. ](*,)Click to expand...

Honey its ok to feel the way you do, i felt that way many of times myself, for me its been so long that i have made peace with myself, and i can now look forward to the ladies on here and their bfp's, what i do have a hard time with is the ladies that post that they tried for 2 months and got a bfp, while i am so very happy for them it sends a little stab in the heart for me. You lurk away, and know that we are here for you whenever you decide to pop in. I myself cant hang out in the LTTTC, the women in there are so bitter and its just not for me, i am most comfortable and happy in here, the support in here is wonderful, and nobody ever judges you for anything, thats what i need most of all. You take your time, and whenever you need us we will be here with open arms to welcome you, or listen to you vent!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> HA - just a thought - is it worth asking the admin to set up a LTTTC over 35s section or even starting a thread in the over 35s section for LTTTC which they will sticky? You need a place to vent and it is a shame you don't feel comfortable doing it here currently :hugs:
> 
> I know we don't know each other well but I would like to send you some :hugs: at the moment if you don't mind :hugs:

Ohhhh i think this is a great idea, i know i feel the same way as HA, i am sorry but i just cant get into someone who is 25 saying they are LTTTC lol.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> HA - just a thought - is it worth asking the admin to set up a LTTTC over 35s section or even starting a thread in the over 35s section for LTTTC which they will sticky? You need a place to vent and it is a shame you don't feel comfortable doing it here currently :hugs:
> 
> I know we don't know each other well but I would like to send you some :hugs: at the moment if you don't mind :hugs:
> 
> I actually thought about starting a LTTTC Over 35 group, but the problem is I like YOU all - I wouldn't want any old stranger to join! :haha: Aaand I'm back to feeling ridiculous about it all!Click to expand...

Why would you feel rediculous about this, its perfectly normal, while you are incredibly happy to see a fellow over 35 lady that has been struggling get her bfp, it still hurts that its not you. Dont feel silly honey, we love all the ladies on here that have gotten their bfp's and hate them at the same time lol.:haha: I would not trade any of them for the world though, i love listening to them, and i do believe that their baby dust will wash off on us who are still waiting lol.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies- just wanted to check on everyone and say hey since I have been MIA for a while. Glad to see everyone is doing well and happy for all the new graduates :flower: 

AFM- nothing on the TTC front. Just trying to deal with what has happened in my heart. DH asked me to start the folic acid so I finally agreed but honestly can't think about moving forward right now. My doctors and family want me to get back on the horse but I am not ready for that. Just gonna focus on my DIY/ing for my place and getting back to work. 

Miss u ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good Morning Everybody! :flower:

Just wanted to say hello and to hope that you are all well. I have been lurking the last few days-bit of a blow to have AF arrive and know that I now HAVE to do the IVF. There was always a hope that I would have a miracle BFP, but not to be.....

Macwooly-it's brilliant news that your DH's sample has improved so much. It takes a lot of the pressure off, and it also sounds as though you have a very sensitive and conscientious doctor to refer you straight away to a FS. We don't have time to waste so it's good that things will get moving! Good luck to you for a BFP soon! :thumbup:

Hello HA-I don't think you should feel at all embarrassed or ridiculous about your 'vent', I know exactly how you feel. I agree with so much of what OMM said that as time goes on it becomes very hard to hear of people get their BFPs who have only recently started trying. That is hard. It is also a fact that as time goes on, our thoughts and feelings are different, we are at a different stage in the TTC process. We are more tired by the whole thing, more despairing, it seems more urgent somehow, as the old clock is ticking and ideas and options are running out. But that doesn't mean that we can't find a common bond when we can all be sensitive and careful of each other. Some will understand our predicament more than others, and vice versa. And what I really like about this thread is that there is such a tangible sense of affection and concern for one another, which is just so lovely and exactly what we all need, regardless of the point we are on with our TTC journey. 

Anyway, I hope you feel a little bit better today. These things are like an itch we need to scratch and then we forget about them, and they come back again.....

Big hello and :hugs: to everybody! Thinking of you and wishing you all lots and lots of :dust::dust:.

A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi said:


> Good Morning Everybody! :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and to hope that you are all well. I have been lurking the last few days-bit of a blow to have AF arrive and know that I now HAVE to do the IVF. There was always a hope that I would have a miracle BFP, but not to be.....
> 
> Macwooly-it's brilliant news that your DH's sample has improved so much. It takes a lot of the pressure off, and it also sounds as though you have a very sensitive and conscientious doctor to refer you straight away to a FS. We don't have time to waste so it's good that things will get moving! Good luck to you for a BFP soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Hello HA-I don't think you should feel at all embarrassed or ridiculous about your 'vent', I know exactly how you feel. I agree with so much of what OMM said that as time goes on it becomes very hard to hear of people get their BFPs who have only recently started trying. That is hard. It is also a fact that as time goes on, our thoughts and feelings are different, we are at a different stage in the TTC process. We are more tired by the whole thing, more despairing, it seems more urgent somehow, as the old clock is ticking and ideas and options are running out. But that doesn't mean that we can't find a common bond when we can all be sensitive and careful of each other. Some will understand our predicament more than others, and vice versa. And what I really like about this thread is that there is such a tangible sense of affection and concern for one another, which is just so lovely and exactly what we all need, regardless of the point we are on with our TTC journey.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you feel a little bit better today. These things are like an itch we need to scratch and then we forget about them, and they come back again.....
> 
> Big hello and :hugs: to everybody! Thinking of you and wishing you all lots and lots of :dust::dust:.
> 
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you for your kind words :hugs: It meant a lot especially as I know your AF hit you hard :hugs: I hope and pray with all my heart that the IVF works on the first try for you :hugs: You always have kind and wise words for all on this thread and you WILL make the best mum :hugs:

HA - a few more :hugs: for you today :hugs: 

And lots of :hugs: for anyone else who would like one and some healthy & sticky thoughts for our ladies who are expecting :hugs:

AFM I feel in a much better state of mind today. My emotions roller-coasted a bit yesterday from being fed up AF had arrived even though she was well and truly expected to being so happy at the improvement in DH's SA results to worrying & stressing over the referral to an FS.

I kept saying to DH I wasn't ready for the referral and that it made me feel like I was failing him. But bless him he let me vent and work through my emotions and then gave me the biggest smile and tightest hug when it suddenly dawned on me that even though we are being referred in 2 weeks it could in all seriousness take up to 18 weeks for the appointment with the FS due to the NHS waiting list. At which point I realised time wasn't my friend in our quest for our first baby and thank goodness my GP was referring us sooner rather than later. Sometimes I really can't see the wood for the trees :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Understand that you need time to yourself to deal with your own issues but please remember that we are thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> You have also told many of us not to hide away and vent on here for the support :winkwink: same goes for you honey :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> Dammit, using my own advice against me! :growlmad: I know you're right, but my problem lately is really one I don't feel entirely comfortable complaining about on here because I don't want anyone to take it the wrong way... I am just feeling more and more like I belong in a LTTTC group, because I'm having a hard time being happy instead of resentful when one of you gets a BFP, and I feel terrible for feeling this way. *And it is absolutely nothing personal against anyone on here* - it is ALL me, and where I am in this journey lately. I have just been at this so damn long that it's harder and harder to see people come and go on this thread. (I know FM and Twinkle and Carole and Nikki know how I feel.) And it's getting more and more painful to lurk on the graduates thread because it's getting to where more and more of them are delivering or only weeks away from delivering, and I'm STILL TTC! But when I go hang out in the LTTTC forums, I get annoyed with the "kids" there (ie anyone under 35! :haha:) that I don't really feel I belong there, either. I have infinitely more in common with you lot than I do anyone else on BnB, and this is my BnB home, but I'm just feeling like I don't entirely fit here lately. So it's really just me and my attitude, and I'm sure it will pass eventually. And in the meantime I feel the need to just lurk, because that's better than sulking or moaning about when will it be my turn (when we all know there is no answer to that question).
> 
> So thank you all for being patient with me. ](*,)Click to expand...

Oh honey, I know EXACTLY how you feel. Although I dearly love our graduates and look forward to hearing that they've delivered safely I haven't been over there for a long while - it's just magnifying my own failure more. I also know what you mean about the ltttc section - I have a 'holiday home' over there in Bellys to Bumps and they're lovely and really supportive with my weightloss journey but I've been here since the beginning & it's where I feel I belong.

In NO WAY are you being ridiculous about any of this - you're not the only one feeling it and you should just do what you're comfy with at the moment but know we're always here for you. I just can't stay away no matter how hard I try - I obviously need to get more of a real life!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Tititimes - welcome back and sorry for your loss :hugs:

Dwrgi - I will be cheering you on when you find out all about IVF! I hope it works straight away, you'll be a lovely mummy xx

macwooly - you haven't failed!! :hugs: for what ever reason something is not working right. 

At the end of the day I don't think it matters how you become a family (natrually, assisted, adoption etc etc) the ladies here will all be wonderful moms and any children in their lives will be so lucky and so blessed!

HA - :hugs: just because !

FM - how did you get on at the appoinment??

to all the lovely ladies here - big loves and :hugs: and :dust: for whoever would like it.


----------



## purplelou

oh and Twinkle - Yay!! for the weight loss. you are inspiring me - so thank you xx :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Good Morning Everybody! :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and to hope that you are all well. I have been lurking the last few days-bit of a blow to have AF arrive and know that I now HAVE to do the IVF. There was always a hope that I would have a miracle BFP, but not to be.....
> 
> Macwooly-it's brilliant news that your DH's sample has improved so much. It takes a lot of the pressure off, and it also sounds as though you have a very sensitive and conscientious doctor to refer you straight away to a FS. We don't have time to waste so it's good that things will get moving! Good luck to you for a BFP soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Hello HA-I don't think you should feel at all embarrassed or ridiculous about your 'vent', I know exactly how you feel. I agree with so much of what OMM said that as time goes on it becomes very hard to hear of people get their BFPs who have only recently started trying. That is hard. It is also a fact that as time goes on, our thoughts and feelings are different, we are at a different stage in the TTC process. We are more tired by the whole thing, more despairing, it seems more urgent somehow, as the old clock is ticking and ideas and options are running out. But that doesn't mean that we can't find a common bond when we can all be sensitive and careful of each other. Some will understand our predicament more than others, and vice versa. And what I really like about this thread is that there is such a tangible sense of affection and concern for one another, which is just so lovely and exactly what we all need, regardless of the point we are on with our TTC journey.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you feel a little bit better today. These things are like an itch we need to scratch and then we forget about them, and they come back again.....
> 
> Big hello and :hugs: to everybody! Thinking of you and wishing you all lots and lots of :dust::dust:.
> 
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am so sorry that af showed, but honey dont be afraid of IVF, the way i look at it is that God gave people the knowledge to do this to help people like us. I would so love to be able to do an IVF, but cannot afford to do it, i guess you could look at IVF for you as a blessing, I actually envy you for being able to do the IVF process, never feel like your a failure, people need help with all kinds of things, this is something we need help with. I am very excited for you to start the IVF process, because i just know you will get your super sticky bean out of it!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! How are all my beautiful friends today!! I just wanted to shower all of you with some :dust: and some :hug: i hope you are all having a wonderful day!!


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everybody! :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and to hope that you are all well. I have been lurking the last few days-bit of a blow to have AF arrive and know that I now HAVE to do the IVF. There was always a hope that I would have a miracle BFP, but not to be.....
> 
> Macwooly-it's brilliant news that your DH's sample has improved so much. It takes a lot of the pressure off, and it also sounds as though you have a very sensitive and conscientious doctor to refer you straight away to a FS. We don't have time to waste so it's good that things will get moving! Good luck to you for a BFP soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Hello HA-I don't think you should feel at all embarrassed or ridiculous about your 'vent', I know exactly how you feel. I agree with so much of what OMM said that as time goes on it becomes very hard to hear of people get their BFPs who have only recently started trying. That is hard. It is also a fact that as time goes on, our thoughts and feelings are different, we are at a different stage in the TTC process. We are more tired by the whole thing, more despairing, it seems more urgent somehow, as the old clock is ticking and ideas and options are running out. But that doesn't mean that we can't find a common bond when we can all be sensitive and careful of each other. Some will understand our predicament more than others, and vice versa. And what I really like about this thread is that there is such a tangible sense of affection and concern for one another, which is just so lovely and exactly what we all need, regardless of the point we are on with our TTC journey.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you feel a little bit better today. These things are like an itch we need to scratch and then we forget about them, and they come back again.....
> 
> Big hello and :hugs: to everybody! Thinking of you and wishing you all lots and lots of :dust::dust:.
> 
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I am so sorry that af showed, but honey dont be afraid of IVF, the way i look at it is that God gave people the knowledge to do this to help people like us. I would so love to be able to do an IVF, but cannot afford to do it, i guess you could look at IVF for you as a blessing, I actually envy you for being able to do the IVF process, never feel like your a failure, people need help with all kinds of things, this is something we need help with. I am very excited for you to start the IVF process, because i just know you will get your super sticky bean out of it!!Click to expand...

Thank you sooooooo much-it means a lot. The money is not easy for us either, hence the manic exam marking, but I have to try it. Now, I just HAVE to convince myself that it will work, because I'm approaching it as if I've already failed. I think it's my way of dealing with a BFN, but I can't do it like this!!

Thanks loads!!
Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, Axxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry ladies I had a friend staying so have been off the board for a couple of days and now have to catch up with the thread again!

Purple, skye, never, lava thanks for asking, am a bit panicked that I am going to miss my chance this month - earliest BD is set for day 14 on a quick lunchtime dash to London. Then I have hopefully eve of day 15 and day 17 and then the art fair on that weekend (day 18/19). Just hope I don't O early - have even got EWCM today :huh:

Wooly, forgot to get a ticket on Tuesday so must get some for friday for the 166m :) Bad luck on teh :witch: but yes good on the SA results and referral as hopefully this will speed everything up for you :)

HA, hope you are Ok lurking there. Sometimes it is hard to struggle through your own troubles so I hope you continue to feel better. Even though I know I have only been here a couple of months I think I can get what you are saying - even though I am not LTTTC I feel like the pressure is very much on because of my age but I know that that does not take the place of all those BFNs :nope: . It really must be hard to see people pop in and out of the thread when they get their BFP. I only really follow a few threads and this is the main one because I have to admit the non-over 35 threads I have followed seem to be full of children LOL!!! You lot seem to be the only normal ones. I do sometimes feel like I want to rant but I don't want to ignore what other people have said but sometimes I don't have time to go through all the messages and reply individually but wish I did if you know what I mean so feel guilty posting jsut about me - but then if I read a post that someone has put about them I love to see them so i don't know why! So I think what I am saaying is if you just want to post about you then I'm sure that everyone will love to hear it and you don't need to post about others!

Dwrgi, it looks like you will be starting IVF the same time as my best friend here - she is starting all her meds on 13th so it will be nice to think that because i will know exactly what is going on with her I will think about you too and wish you :dust: and :hugs: p.s don't forget to get those comedy dvds in (was it this thread that someone said there was an improved success rate in IVF for ladies who watch comedy in the 2 weeks after implantation?!)

Everyone else, wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello everyone :hi:

Just wanted to send you all big :hug: - especially to HA :hugs:

Apologies for the post and run, manic week and next week is looking even busier - we're not even sure when we'll be able to get to the GP to get our test results and we've AF on her way, time is not on our side. 

I will start on the missed messages and catch-up with you, pronto!

Much love and :dust: to all of you!

C xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks Dwrgi and Skye for all the questions!!!!! and to all of you who wished me luck!!!!!

The appointment went well although he just confirmed a lot of the things I already knew. He said that he would like for me to have at least 10 eggs and would put back 2 and freeze the others just in case. He said right now without having seen what my uterus looks like after the surgery I have about a 46% chance. He was really postive and said that he would push me a little with the meds because with all the money that we will be spending he wants to give me every possible chance of conceiving. My DH and I left happy with the dr., the finance office was a different story, they provided no real info they just told us to call ARC if we wanted to go with one of the packages they offered. I think once our decision is made we will try 1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle, hopefully it will be successful the first time. I have one more consultation on the 26th and then we will decide what we are going to do. Overall not a bad appointment, just tons to think about. I will admit that I was emotional most of the day, I guess you never think when you start trying that you will be in this place but here I am for whatever reason. Praying still that we are doing the right thing. I believe that God will close the door if we are not.


----------



## Macwooly

Glad the appointment went well but glad you have some time until the next appointment to process everything and think about it.

I do truly believe if God didn't want IVF to be an option for you then he would have closed the door firmly today :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- You should take all the time to lurk that you need, you are so correct that I understand exactly what you are feeling sometimes I feel just a tiny bit of jealousy when someone announces their bfp even though they deserve it, it's only natural. I just keep telling myself that my time is coming and even though some days it gets really hard to believe it myself I usually come back around. So take you bnb break and come back to us soon. I sending hugs and lots of pma your way, it's going to happen for us, I just know.

Titi- glad that you popped in and you will get back on the wagon when you are feeling stronger, we are all thinking of you.

MacWooly- I'm so sorry that AF got you but glad you are getting a referral.

Has anyone heard from Caroleb???


----------



## skye2010

Hi girls :)

Titi, I'm so happy to see you post. I have been thinking and wondering how you were a lot since your sad departure :hugs::hugs::kiss: I'm not surprised that you still have raw feelings but I hope you heal very soon and you can come back. Loads of hugs.

HA, :hugs::hugs: Lot's of hugs for you as well. LTTTC is like a marathon run. Or sthg very very hard that we have ever done. Like swimming to a shore from a long distance when you are already tired. Or studying for an exam that has too much studying to do but not a lot of time. And the moments of despair comes in waves. Sometimes you feel good and full of energy than sometimes you feel like you will fail anyway so you should give up. But you just keep at it cause you have no choice but to go through with it. Maybe these are not the best examples but what I'm trying to say is that your feelings is only natural that they are not always upbeat and hopeful. Sometimes it's normal to feel low and exhausted. But you are a strong and also a very compasionate girl. I know you want this baby more than anything and I'm sure you will have it. Don't be hard on yourself hon. Everyone on this thread is really lovely and supportive. No one expects to be named in every post that appears. If you feel like only talking about yourself for pages and pages, don't feel bad about that. Cause all your worries and feelings are still a valuable experience for the rest of us here to understand our own journeys. Everyone here comes from different places, and TTC backgrounds but also we have a lot in common, our compassion for each other and our desire to have a baby. 

Lava hope the court went well :kiss:

Macwooly, great new on DH :))) And it is very good that you have been referred. The waiting times as you mentioned are horrendous on NHS so by the time you are given the red light to start the tx you might even be desperate for it. In the mean time you can carry on trying anyway and hopefully you would get your BFP before all the hassle of NHS. It took me a long time to come to terms with the tx. I still feel a little guilty for being pregnant by IVF, also worried if all the meds I'm on would hurt my baby in long term. But many IVF or IUI babies are born all the time. They are not different than the naturally conceived babies. Things can go wrong on any pregnancy so I just hope and pray for the best that we all have our own healthy babies one day.

Northstar, sorry you have a lot of stress at work hon. By the way you should drink loads of water while TTC. It helps with EWCM and all the blood flow to your uterus. Your LH surge would show on OPK regardless so you shouldn't ever deprive yourself any water at any time on TTC. Imagine everything on our fertility track moves with body fluids, it might just clog or slow down the process if the body has low fluid reserves. 

Chris woohhoooo on keeping up the tent trend despite knotted neck muscles :))) :dust::dust: here is some for you too...

Dwrgi I love the way you write :thumbup: :)) Hahahahhaha, all that paper marking is not going to waste Hahhahahaha!!!! :winkwink:
I will be watching all your IVF process closely and praying for you :hugs: You have every reason to be hopeful. Don't dwell on bfn at all. If it happens than you can deal with it at that stage. But while tx you need all the positivity you can gather. :) AhHH! also the comedy DVD's are a life saver. Any comfort eating is also welcome as long as you can keep up with your good food (proteins, veggies etc) and don't overdo the junk. 
Butterfly hope you manage to get all the bedding done. EWCM starts a bit early anyway. It's best when it turns egg white consistency. Stretchy but fluid. I think you actually ovulate a day or 2 after that. Good luck.

Tigerlilly :flower:

FM :)) Well done for having a good meeting. I'm so glad that it was positive since you were a bit nervous about it. Really annoying about the finance. Maybe you can write them a mail with all the questions so they would have to answer one by one. IVF is a little vague cause sometimes they can't tell what your protocol will be like until they start and see. But they can give you prices on all probabilities so u know what's ahead. Is he going to perform another hysteroscopy? I didn't renew mine and used the report from Turkey (it was bang on 6 months) but I didn't have any abnormalities to begin with and the dr said although hyseteroscopy helps to renew the lining and increases chances(cause they scrape it thoroughly) it isn't likely in my case to have grown anything in 6 months. 
In case u missed out the news on Caroleb I will repeat. Hope she wuldn't mind. She had a bad OHSS due to irregular med application and not being monitored well. Than her cycle had to be canceled cause DH had bad swimmies on the day. So they froze her eggs. They need to wait for DH to get better. I think she is considering weather to come to UK again or carry on with the frozen egg cycle.

AFM Mum's arrived late night. Told her yesterday morning. She was well shocked and happy. She had a big whoop :) Also a little annoyed that I didn't tell her any earlier but didn't dwell on it :)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Thanks Dwrgi and Skye for all the questions!!!!! and to all of you who wished me luck!!!!!
> 
> The appointment went well although he just confirmed a lot of the things I already knew. He said that he would like for me to have at least 10 eggs and would put back 2 and freeze the others just in case. He said right now without having seen what my uterus looks like after the surgery I have about a 46% chance. He was really postive and said that he would push me a little with the meds because with all the money that we will be spending he wants to give me every possible chance of conceiving. My DH and I left happy with the dr., the finance office was a different story, they provided no real info they just told us to call ARC if we wanted to go with one of the packages they offered. I think once our decision is made we will try 1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle, hopefully it will be successful the first time. I have one more consultation on the 26th and then we will decide what we are going to do. Overall not a bad appointment, just tons to think about. I will admit that I was emotional most of the day, I guess you never think when you start trying that you will be in this place but here I am for whatever reason. Praying still that we are doing the right thing. I believe that God will close the door if we are not.

So glad it went well FM, and at least now you are in a position of being able to make an informed decision. The doctor sounded really helpful-I'm so glad for you. You just need to get your head around it now, which took me a long time to do. Like you said, you never expect to get to this stage, and when it happens, it feels as if they are talking about a different person. But, as far as I'm concerned, I know that I have to try it otherwise I'll always regret it, and I suspect the same is the case for you too. Please, just let me know if you need to vent or want help with any aspect of this. I'm here for you and know that everybody else will be too. Good luck and here's hoping for a IVF BFP for both of us!! Bring it on, girl!!
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Titi, I'm so happy to see you post. I have been thinking and wondering how you were a lot since your sad departure :hugs::hugs::kiss: I'm not surprised that you still have raw feelings but I hope you heal very soon and you can come back. Loads of hugs.
> 
> HA, :hugs::hugs: Lot's of hugs for you as well. LTTTC is like a marathon run. Or sthg very very hard that we have ever done. Like swimming to a shore from a long distance when you are already tired. Or studying for an exam that has too much studying to do but not a lot of time. And the moments of despair comes in waves. Sometimes you feel good and full of energy than sometimes you feel like you will fail anyway so you should give up. But you just keep at it cause you have no choice but to go through with it. Maybe these are not the best examples but what I'm trying to say is that your feelings is only natural that they are not always upbeat and hopeful. Sometimes it's normal to feel low and exhausted. But you are a strong and also a very compasionate girl. I know you want this baby more than anything and I'm sure you will have it. Don't be hard on yourself hon. Everyone on this thread is really lovely and supportive. No one expects to be named in every post that appears. If you feel like only talking about yourself for pages and pages, don't feel bad about that. Cause all your worries and feelings are still a valuable experience for the rest of us here to understand our own journeys. Everyone here comes from different places, and TTC backgrounds but also we have a lot in common, our compassion for each other and our desire to have a baby.
> 
> Lava hope the court went well :kiss:
> 
> Macwooly, great new on DH :))) And it is very good that you have been referred. The waiting times as you mentioned are horrendous on NHS so by the time you are given the red light to start the tx you might even be desperate for it. In the mean time you can carry on trying anyway and hopefully you would get your BFP before all the hassle of NHS. It took me a long time to come to terms with the tx. I still feel a little guilty for being pregnant by IVF, also worried if all the meds I'm on would hurt my baby in long term. But many IVF or IUI babies are born all the time. They are not different than the naturally conceived babies. Things can go wrong on any pregnancy so I just hope and pray for the best that we all have our own healthy babies one day.
> 
> Northstar, sorry you have a lot of stress at work hon. By the way you should drink loads of water while TTC. It helps with EWCM and all the blood flow to your uterus. Your LH surge would show on OPK regardless so you shouldn't ever deprive yourself any water at any time on TTC. Imagine everything on our fertility track moves with body fluids, it might just clog or slow down the process if the body has low fluid reserves.
> 
> Chris woohhoooo on keeping up the tent trend despite knotted neck muscles :))) :dust::dust: here is some for you too...
> 
> Dwrgi I love the way you write :thumbup: :)) Hahahahhaha, all that paper marking is not going to waste Hahhahahaha!!!! :winkwink:
> I will be watching all your IVF process closely and praying for you :hugs: You have every reason to be hopeful. Don't dwell on bfn at all. If it happens than you can deal with it at that stage. But while tx you need all the positivity you can gather. :) AhHH! also the comedy DVD's are a life saver. Any comfort eating is also welcome as long as you can keep up with your good food (proteins, veggies etc) and don't overdo the junk.
> Butterfly hope you manage to get all the bedding done. EWCM starts a bit early anyway. It's best when it turns egg white consistency. Stretchy but fluid. I think you actually ovulate a day or 2 after that. Good luck.
> 
> Tigerlilly :flower:
> 
> FM :)) Well done for having a good meeting. I'm so glad that it was positive since you were a bit nervous about it. Really annoying about the finance. Maybe you can write them a mail with all the questions so they would have to answer one by one. IVF is a little vague cause sometimes they can't tell what your protocol will be like until they start and see. But they can give you prices on all probabilities so u know what's ahead. Is he going to perform another hysteroscopy? I didn't renew mine and used the report from Turkey (it was bang on 6 months) but I didn't have any abnormalities to begin with and the dr said although hyseteroscopy helps to renew the lining and increases chances(cause they scrape it thoroughly) it isn't likely in my case to have grown anything in 6 months.
> In case u missed out the news on Caroleb I will repeat. Hope she wuldn't mind. She had a bad OHSS due to irregular med application and not being monitored well. Than her cycle had to be canceled cause DH had bad swimmies on the day. So they froze her eggs. They need to wait for DH to get better. I think she is considering weather to come to UK again or carry on with the frozen egg cycle.
> 
> AFM Mum's arrived late night. Told her yesterday morning. She was well shocked and happy. She had a big whoop :) Also a little annoyed that I didn't tell her any earlier but didn't dwell on it :)
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oooh, you little monkey, I didn't realise that you hadn't told your mother at all!!! Gosh, how on earth did you keep that quiet for so long?? You are a one!!!! I hope you have a lovely time with her and I hope that she stays as long as you want her to. My mother and I are a bit like you and yours too-we get on well for a few days, then watch out. 

I hope you are feeling good and I would really stop worrying about the effect of the drugs on the baby. We will always find a reason to worry but we need to enjoy life instead, and savour the moment. I am sure I am doing harm to myself by looking at this electronic screen all day, and driving home I go through high pollution areas. Hmmm... don't want to turn into Michael Jackson (bless him). 

By the way, Skye, what have you got planned for your birthday? I hope you have a fabulous day and that everybody spoils you rotten!! :icecream::hi::yipee::headspin::loopy::lolly:

I'm off back to Pembrokeshire for the weekend, where I'm from. Have booked a nice hotel near my parents, and will have a nice meal with my family and my OH's parents tonight in a local gastropub before heading off to St. David's (which is THE most beautiful place in the earth) tomorrow to go on a Wet & Wild adventure boat trip around Ramsey Island :shipw:. I can't wait. Then, finishing off with a fancy meal in the hotel with everybody!! Bring on the fortysomethings I say!!

I hope you all have a fabulous weekend -lots of love to you all!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Apologies for not mentioning everyone by name :wacko:

Titi...:hugs: hun and by taking the folic acid now doesn't mean you have to go back TTC, it takes three months to build in to your system and don't be pressured :hugs: thinking of you :flower:

HA...I also wanted to add (but my OH was moaning about me messing on my phone :haha: ) that there have been times when I have been lurking on here because the main chat was talking about assisted conception and I didn't have a clue (but know more now) so just let the conversation flow. Also in my low points, I didn't want to come on moaning about my loss and sound ungrateful but you know what...you ladies have NEVER made me feel that way..ever. We are all at different stages, we all have different scenarios but like someone else has mentioned...we all want our first child and we are over 35 :hugs:

Skye...glad your mom is pleased :hugs:

Macwooly...hope AF is being kind to you

OMM...neck doing any better? Blown the mattress up yet?

:hi: everyone else

AFM...no more crampy...emotional as heck but all ok apart from that.

Love, :hugs: and :dust: to ALL of you :flower:

A XxX


----------



## lavalux

Happy Friday everyone!

Dwrgi,
Happy Birthday, a little early. ;) Sounds like a wonderful weekend celebration planned. I hope that this year brings you a beautiful baby or babies and many other blessings to you & your family.

Skye,
When is your birthday? Coming up? So glad your mum is with you. I bet she was so excited to hear your news!!

FM,
Sounds like you & your husband had a very positive, productive consult yesterday & your doctor answered all your important questions. It is a lot of information to process, but I know you have the strength of spirit to face the physical & emotional challenges head on and get your BFP. Once you get started, it will feel so good to be that much closer to your baby.

HA,
I just want to give you some encouragement to stay focused on your goal of having a baby b/c you will be such an amazing mom. I know I got pg without trying for a really long time & got lucky on IUI, but that doesn't mean I don't remember feeling so despondent & scared I'd never have my own children. Also, I remember feeling too raw & jealous & to be honest bitter to visit my friend and her new baby since it was an accident for her & having such mixed emotions when another friend got pg 1 month off her bc pills, but then miscarried shortly after announcing it to the world. So, don't feel.awkward with these feelings because they are normal & understandable. The Girls on this thread love you unconditionally & without judgment so I hope you stick around.

Titi,
It is so good hearing from you. Take your time to heal & know that we are here for you.

AFM,
My nurse prescribed some Zofran for my nausea yesterday & I started feeling better less than an hour after taking it. I hope it continues to work. I actually feel like myself again. In some ways, constant nausea is like being under the cloud of depression. You can't get away from it and makes your entire situation seem so bleak. I feel like the storm has blown over & the sun is about to come out again. ;)


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Dwrgi,
> Happy Birthday, a little early. ;) Sounds like a wonderful weekend celebration planned. I hope that this year brings you a beautiful baby or babies and many other blessings to you & your family.
> 
> Skye,
> When is your birthday? Coming up? So glad your mum is with you. I bet she was so excited to hear your news!!
> 
> FM,
> Sounds like you & your husband had a very positive, productive consult yesterday & your doctor answered all your important questions. It is a lot of information to process, but I know you have the strength of spirit to face the physical & emotional challenges head on and get your BFP. Once you get started, it will feel so good to be that much closer to your baby.
> 
> HA,
> I just want to give you some encouragement to stay focused on your goal of having a baby b/c you will be such an amazing mom. I know I got pg without trying for a really long time & got lucky on IUI, but that doesn't mean I don't remember feeling so despondent & scared I'd never have my own children. Also, I remember feeling too raw & jealous & to be honest bitter to visit my friend and her new baby since it was an accident for her & having such mixed emotions when another friend got pg 1 month off her bc pills, but then miscarried shortly after announcing it to the world. So, don't feel.awkward with these feelings because they are normal & understandable. The Girls on this thread love you unconditionally & without judgment so I hope you stick around.
> 
> AFM,
> My nurse prescribed some Zofran for my nausea yesterday & I started feeling better less than an hour after taking it. I hope it continues to work. I actually feel like myself again. In some ways, constant nausea is like being under the cloud of depression. You can't get away from it and makes your entire situation seem so bleak. I feel like the storm has blown over & the sun is about to come out again. ;)

Hi Lava, thanks for your kind wishes and just wanted to say that I'm glad that you have been prescribed something for your nausea. Sounds really dreadful, but plain sailing now I hope!!! Enjoy your weekend too!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:dohh: I forgot to wish you a happy birthday Drwgi :dohh: hope you enjoy being spoiled rotten and it sounds like you have a fab weekend ahead :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

dwrgi - (early) HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY!! - Enjoy, one of my best birthdays ever was my 40th and it sounds like your is going to be AMAZING!!!

:cake: :yipee: :wine:

xxx


----------



## skye2010

:cake: Haappy birthday Dwrgi :))))
I hope this year brings you :blue: or:pink: or both :)) And I hope you would have a lot of fun on your birthday with your loved ones :muaha::bunny::bunny::bunny: :kiss::kiss:

Purplelou, also happy birthday for your DH, :cake: Hope you guys would have a nice celebration as well :)))

No plans for my birthday yet. We might go for a creme tea or dinner or both :) even better :))) Yummm!! yummmm!!!

Dwrgi thanx for the advice about chilling out. I really need to hear it sometimes. I became a worry pot. This morning I was cooking chicken soup. Than I cut the ends of a celery with the same knife and ate it. Hope that wouldn't turn into any poisoning. :( Where's my head at?
Also mum got ill. Yesterday we went out for a brief walk for fresh air. It was a little windy, she must have caught some cold even though she was well wrapped up. She gets ill if you blow on her cause she is on anti immune drugs. She woke up with a temp and shivering. Gave her 2 paracetamol and an ibuprofen which seems to have worked for temp. I'm just gonna keep an eye on her today.


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi and Purplelou hope you both have fabulous birthdays and get spoilt rotten :cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- Thanks for all of your info it has been so helpful. My hysteroscopy was a year ago and I'm not sure if I will need another until he does the SHG to get a 3D image of my uterus. I'm sure after that he will be better able to tell me what my protocol will be. I hope you have a great time and enjoy your mom this weekend. Thanks for the update on Carolb, I don't know how I missed that one.

Dwrgi- Happy Birthday!!!! I hope your weekend is fabulous!!!!!

Lava- Thanks you so much for saying that I know you are right, once I get started I will be that much closer to my bfp! I'm so glad you got some relief, feeling a little normal will probably help you to start enjoying your pregnancy.

AFM- AF is due on Sunday, and ofcouse it would be awesome if she didn't show. I will be disappointed but at least we know have a plan. one consultation down and one more to go on the 26th and then we will get started in August with initial test hopefully.


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Apologies for not mentioning everyone by name :wacko:
> 
> Titi...:hugs: hun and by taking the folic acid now doesn't mean you have to go back TTC, it takes three months to build in to your system and don't be pressured :hugs: thinking of you :flower:
> 
> HA...I also wanted to add (but my OH was moaning about me messing on my phone :haha: ) that there have been times when I have been lurking on here because the main chat was talking about assisted conception and I didn't have a clue (but know more now) so just let the conversation flow. Also in my low points, I didn't want to come on moaning about my loss and sound ungrateful but you know what...you ladies have NEVER made me feel that way..ever. We are all at different stages, we all have different scenarios but like someone else has mentioned...we all want our first child and we are over 35 :hugs:
> 
> Skye...glad your mom is pleased :hugs:
> 
> Macwooly...hope AF is being kind to you
> 
> OMM...neck doing any better? Blown the mattress up yet?
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> AFM...no more crampy...emotional as heck but all ok apart from that.
> 
> Love, :hugs: and :dust: to ALL of you :flower:
> 
> A XxX

Thats what i love about this thread, everybody is so supportive, i still remember when i was really low a couple of weeks ago, and i said i fell off the wagon, and was being dragged, Macwooly said that she was leaning over with her hand out to pull me back up, that just brought tears to my eyes, there has not been a better bunch of loving wonderful supportive ladies ever, and its why i love comming on here and chatting with you. We will always be here to support each other, weather its IVF, or Morning sickness, or sadly a m/c. its a wonderful feeling to know you ladies are all here whenever i need you, i love you guys!!!

And lol, the neck is finally getting better, and no we have not blown up the air bed yet lol, my dh is on call this week so is working late hours, its hard to get in sync this week lol, but maybe tonight he he he!!:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> dwrgi - (early) HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY!! - Enjoy, one of my best birthdays ever was my 40th and it sounds like your is going to be AMAZING!!!
> 
> :cake: :yipee: :wine:
> 
> xxx

Yep i agree with Butterfly, on my 40th birthday i went to get our marriage license, omg i was so happy, i had finally found the most wonderful man ever!!! I hope you have a fantastic day!!! Happy 40th birthday honey:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Skye- Thanks for all of your info it has been so helpful. My hysteroscopy was a year ago and I'm not sure if I will need another until he does the SHG to get a 3D image of my uterus. I'm sure after that he will be better able to tell me what my protocol will be. I hope you have a great time and enjoy your mom this weekend. Thanks for the update on Carolb, I don't know how I missed that one.
> 
> Dwrgi- Happy Birthday!!!! I hope your weekend is fabulous!!!!!
> 
> Lava- Thanks you so much for saying that I know you are right, once I get started I will be that much closer to my bfp! I'm so glad you got some relief, feeling a little normal will probably help you to start enjoying your pregnancy.
> 
> AFM- AF is due on Sunday, and ofcouse it would be awesome if she didn't show. I will be disappointed but at least we know have a plan. one consultation down and one more to go on the 26th and then we will get started in August with initial test hopefully.

How exciting, i am praying that af wont show her ugly face on sunday, but i am so excited for you to begin this adventure to getting your super sticky bean!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Well AF is being kind and seems to be fed up of me already as on CD2 and she looks like she's packing her bags to go away. I have told her she is not welcome to visit any B&B members for the next 9 months.

I've been trying to sort the master bedroom today but all I've done is hide the bed to the point where it can't be used tonight so we're on the air mattress in the living room or on an old mattress in the loft. 

OMM I never meant to bring tears to your eyes :hugs:

FM really hoping AF stays away :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Happy Birthday Dwrgi!! Hope you have been spoilt rotten and had a really good day!!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Well AF is being kind and seems to be fed up of me already as on CD2 and she looks like she's packing her bags to go away. I have told her she is not welcome to visit any B&B members for the next 9 months.
> 
> I've been trying to sort the master bedroom today but all I've done is hide the bed to the point where it can't be used tonight so we're on the air mattress in the living room or on an old mattress in the loft.
> 
> OMM I never meant to bring tears to your eyes :hugs:
> 
> FM really hoping AF stays away :dust:

Yea for AF packing her bags for all of us!!! 

LOL, cracked me up with the air mattress, whoo hoo, lol

Awwww they were good tears honey, what you said meant so much to me at that point, i could actually picture your hand reaching out for me :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Skweek35 i just love your avatar, those bunnies are just so cute!!!


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> Thats what i love about this thread, everybody is so supportive, i still remember when i was really low a couple of weeks ago, and i said i fell off the wagon, and was being dragged, Macwooly said that she was leaning over with her hand out to pull me back up, that just brought tears to my eyes, there has not been a better bunch of loving wonderful supportive ladies ever, and its why i love comming on here and chatting with you. We will always be here to support each other, weather its IVF, or Morning sickness, or sadly a m/c. its a wonderful feeling to know you ladies are all here whenever i need you, i love you guys!!!
> 
> And lol, the neck is finally getting better, and no we have not blown up the air bed yet lol, my dh is on call this week so is working late hours, its hard to get in sync this week lol, but maybe tonight he he he!!:happydance:

We all love u toooo :) You make me LOL every time :))) hehehehe


----------



## newmarriedgal

I miss you my friends! Been lurking and nasty sick (darn MS) but I am hankering for some friends. and a big happy birthday to Dwrgi :cake:

I hope you all are doing well - pump up that air mattress OMM! :) I wish I could do some :sex: but I'm afraid all that movement will make me :sick: too much motion!!!! :haha:

my mom stopped by yesterday to help me organize my kitchen and just laid into me about how I'm such a bad housewife and my poor husband has such a slob for a wife and he works hard all day and comes home to a messy house and frozen dinners. I reminded her that I work fulltime too but she said it didn't matter, I had a responsibility to my hubby and house first and I'm letting him down. Luckily Charlie reassured me that I'm a good wife and do plenty and to basically ignore her, I am pg, have bad ms and still work fulltime and he loves me! If only I didn't get sick at every movement!

Nearing dinnertime here, Charlie's on his way home, I'm in the mood for pizza!!!! I sincerely hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend and even though I stayed away for a few days, you were all in my heart and in my prayers.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just poppin in to strap you all in tightly on the whatever wagon. 

Love, :hugs: and :dust:

Whatever ladies :flower:

XxX


----------



## tigerlily1975

Happy Birthday, Dwrgi!!:juggle::fool::loopy: Have a fantastic time!! :wohoo::wine:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Ah, ladies.. not only did 'SHE' get me (and like an idiot, I really thought I might be pregnant this month.. who am I kidding?!), BUT another guy at work announced that his wife is expecting. I couldn't take it, I had to run off to the loos to have a good cry, then blame my red eyes on hayfever - the one time in my life when hayfever has been useful! :awww:

Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be happier for them, but you just can't help thinking "why not me??!". ](*,)

I keep wondering why I spent all those years on BCP, panicking each time AF was even a day late! Ah, it's the hormones talking.. I'm off to get some chocolate *we need a chocolate smiley image - it would go here*


As always, I send you all big, squishy :hugs: :hugs: and tonnes of :dust: :dust:

C xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Tiger :hugs: I wish I could say something that would make you smile but I'm pants at that stuff :wacko: all I do know is that for three weeks out of the month, I could be happy for people getting pregnant. The week leading up to AF if someone announced it I'd be crawling in a hole. Last month, I had 5 BnB friends get their BFP in a week and I was distraught. I know it's easier for me to say because I'm pregnant but I have not forgotten how it feels, will always respect others feelings when talking about my situation and you red to go eat chocolate, drink whatever you fancy and climb on the whatever wagon :hugs:

Go easy on yourself :flower:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

NMG - ignore your mom, what century does she think we live in??!! Charlie is the only one that matters :hugs: :hugs:

Tiger - big :hug: to you too hon, and yay for hayfever!


----------



## skweek35

onmymind - thanks - was one I found on an avatar website and worked on here. 

Newlymarriedgal - as the others said - ignore your mother. as you said you are working full time, suffering with morning sickness all day and having to cope with cooking and cleaning and ... and ... - A woman's jobs are never done!! 

Tiger - I know how you are feeling - so many people around me seem to be getting their bfp's or just had the babies - even at the salon this morning. Hang in here, we will support you. 

loads of :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Ah, ladies.. not only did 'SHE' get me (and like an idiot, I really thought I might be pregnant this month.. who am I kidding?!), BUT another guy at work announced that his wife is expecting. I couldn't take it, I had to run off to the loos to have a good cry, then blame my red eyes on hayfever - the one time in my life when hayfever has been useful! :awww:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be happier for them, but you just can't help thinking "why not me??!". ](*,)
> 
> I keep wondering why I spent all those years on BCP, panicking each time AF was even a day late! Ah, it's the hormones talking.. I'm off to get some chocolate *we need a chocolate smiley image - it would go here*
> 
> 
> As always, I send you all big, squishy :hugs: :hugs: and tonnes of :dust: :dust:
> 
> C xx

Tigerlilly i am sorry she got you, but like the ladies said on here for me, dont beat yourself up for thinking this was the month, if we dont have hope we have nothing. Its so hard to see everybody getting pg except for us, but our time will come!! And yes we need a chocolate smiley, and a fat one too, i am having a fat day, broke down in tears today, and my dh just hugged me and told me i was beautiful, i so love that man!!


----------



## DebbieItaly

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me joining in. This is my first evening on the site so i'm still trying to find my way around. 

I've basically been trying to find a discussion for over those of us over 35 who are trying to conceive :) I turned 39 in June and this will be my first child.

I'm really nervous about whether external things such as stress and poor diet will play a big part in my pregnancy, but i'm trying really hard to change a lot of those factors.

I came off the pill just a few days ago and have commenced my period so i'm really looking forward to starting to try for a bub in about 10 days time. I've decided to just grab the bull by the horns and do the deed every night until my next period is due...is that a good idea? i'm just so new to all of this i need all the help i can get. Thanks ladies, and i'm just so happy to have found this site. Its great to finally have some company on this issue, as most of my friends had their children many many years ago. 

Looking forward to speaking to you all soon, and take care...but most of all GOOD LUCK :)

Debbie xox


----------



## FutureMommie

NMG- sending hugs your way

DebbieItaly- welcome to the thread you will love it here! I hope you get your bfp rigght away!


----------



## Mbababy

tigerlily1975 said:


> Ah, ladies.. not only did 'SHE' get me (and like an idiot, I really thought I might be pregnant this month.. who am I kidding?!), BUT another guy at work announced that his wife is expecting. I couldn't take it, I had to run off to the loos to have a good cry, then blame my red eyes on hayfever - the one time in my life when hayfever has been useful! :awww:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be happier for them, but you just can't help thinking "why not me??!". ](*,)
> 
> I keep wondering why I spent all those years on BCP, panicking each time AF was even a day late! Ah, it's the hormones talking.. I'm off to get some chocolate *we need a chocolate smiley image - it would go here*
> 
> 
> As always, I send you all big, squishy :hugs: :hugs: and tonnes of :dust: :dust:
> 
> C xx

I can TOTALLY relate to this! One of the guys that I manage at work announced that his wife is due with her 4th child...and every day since he reports on how she is feeling, how the baby kicked, how they just went shopping for new baby stuff etc. etc. As happy as I am for him....it is very hard to have it shoved in your face everyday. :cry: I'm sorry you had to deal with something similar, and I'm sorry AF got you. 

Sending you and EVERYONE lots of :dust: for a BFP soon!!!


----------



## vittori

Hello everybody... I've been away from this board for several days.. the thread is moving very quickly :)

*Tigerlily*, I am sorry AF got you. Don't worry about feeling the way you feel. I broke down a lot in the office restroom (thank God for office restrooms lol), not only when people announce their pregnancy, but also almost every time somebody asks why I am not pg yet. 

*Dwrgi*, did I miss your birthday? I hope you had a great one! Happy Birthday! :cake:

*Newlymarriedgal*, I hope you can ignore your mom's comments! I know it's easier said than done, but please be kind to yourself, and this means you'll have to ignore her comments! 

*OMM17*, your DH is so wonderful!! :flower: I hope you always let him know that he really is! 

*DebbieItaly*, welcome to the board :wave: I am also new here (signed up in 2010 but mostly just stalked, bad me! :oops:). Hope your stay here is short and sweet!

To every one else, :hugs: have a good weekend!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Debbie and welcome. I would have to say good on you if you can manage every day! Every other day should be fine and might not wear you out so much lol! :wave:


----------



## Dwrgi

newmarriedgal said:


> I miss you my friends! Been lurking and nasty sick (darn MS) but I am hankering for some friends. and a big happy birthday to Dwrgi :cake:
> 
> I hope you all are doing well - pump up that air mattress OMM! :) I wish I could do some :sex: but I'm afraid all that movement will make me :sick: too much motion!!!! :haha:
> 
> my mom stopped by yesterday to help me organize my kitchen and just laid into me about how I'm such a bad housewife and my poor husband has such a slob for a wife and he works hard all day and comes home to a messy house and frozen dinners. I reminded her that I work fulltime too but she said it didn't matter, I had a responsibility to my hubby and house first and I'm letting him down. Luckily Charlie reassured me that I'm a good wife and do plenty and to basically ignore her, I am pg, have bad ms and still work fulltime and he loves me! If only I didn't get sick at every movement!
> 
> Nearing dinnertime here, Charlie's on his way home, I'm in the mood for pizza!!!! I sincerely hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend and even though I stayed away for a few days, you were all in my heart and in my prayers.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

What a cow! She needs to get out of the Dark Ages. Bloomin nerve. Glad your DH was able to reassure you. Hope you're okay?
Big :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, ladies.. not only did 'SHE' get me (and like an idiot, I really thought I might be pregnant this month.. who am I kidding?!), BUT another guy at work announced that his wife is expecting. I couldn't take it, I had to run off to the loos to have a good cry, then blame my red eyes on hayfever - the one time in my life when hayfever has been useful! :awww:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be happier for them, but you just can't help thinking "why not me??!". ](*,)
> 
> I keep wondering why I spent all those years on BCP, panicking each time AF was even a day late! Ah, it's the hormones talking.. I'm off to get some chocolate *we need a chocolate smiley image - it would go here*
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I send you all big, squishy :hugs: :hugs: and tonnes of :dust: :dust:
> 
> C xx
> 
> Tigerlilly i am sorry she got you, but like the ladies said on here for me, dont beat yourself up for thinking this was the month, if we dont have hope we have nothing. Its so hard to see everybody getting pg except for us, but our time will come!! And yes we need a chocolate smiley, and a fat one too, i am having a fat day, broke down in tears today, and my dh just hugged me and told me i was beautiful, i so love that man!!Click to expand...

Your DH sounds fantastic! Bet you deserve him though-you sound pretty fantastic yourself!!

Hope you're feeling a little bit better-we all get these moments from time to time!!

Big hugs hun!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

DebbieItaly said:


> Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me joining in. This is my first evening on the site so i'm still trying to find my way around.
> 
> I've basically been trying to find a discussion for over those of us over 35 who are trying to conceive :) I turned 39 in June and this will be my first child.
> 
> I'm really nervous about whether external things such as stress and poor diet will play a big part in my pregnancy, but i'm trying really hard to change a lot of those factors.
> 
> I came off the pill just a few days ago and have commenced my period so i'm really looking forward to starting to try for a bub in about 10 days time. I've decided to just grab the bull by the horns and do the deed every night until my next period is due...is that a good idea? i'm just so new to all of this i need all the help i can get. Thanks ladies, and i'm just so happy to have found this site. Its great to finally have some company on this issue, as most of my friends had their children many many years ago.
> 
> Looking forward to speaking to you all soon, and take care...but most of all GOOD LUCK :)
> 
> Debbie xox

Hi Debbie, welcome to our little group, i sure hope your stay here is short and sweet. This is the best group of ladies ever!!! You wont find any better support or love. Oh and we have quite a few graduates that are here spreading their baby dust around on us, so hop on in and grab some!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, ladies.. not only did 'SHE' get me (and like an idiot, I really thought I might be pregnant this month.. who am I kidding?!), BUT another guy at work announced that his wife is expecting. I couldn't take it, I had to run off to the loos to have a good cry, then blame my red eyes on hayfever - the one time in my life when hayfever has been useful! :awww:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I couldn't be happier for them, but you just can't help thinking "why not me??!". ](*,)
> 
> I keep wondering why I spent all those years on BCP, panicking each time AF was even a day late! Ah, it's the hormones talking.. I'm off to get some chocolate *we need a chocolate smiley image - it would go here*
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I send you all big, squishy :hugs: :hugs: and tonnes of :dust: :dust:
> 
> C xx
> 
> Tigerlilly i am sorry she got you, but like the ladies said on here for me, dont beat yourself up for thinking this was the month, if we dont have hope we have nothing. Its so hard to see everybody getting pg except for us, but our time will come!! And yes we need a chocolate smiley, and a fat one too, i am having a fat day, broke down in tears today, and my dh just hugged me and told me i was beautiful, i so love that man!!Click to expand...
> 
> Your DH sounds fantastic! Bet you deserve him though-you sound pretty fantastic yourself!!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a little bit better-we all get these moments from time to time!!
> 
> Big hugs hun!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Awwww thanks honey, and yes i am feeling better, man i hate those fat days lol, but i have to say i adore my husband, he always makes me feel like the most beautiful woman in the world!!


----------



## Penfold

:wave: Hello all, hope you don't mind me joining this thread - am 36, TTC no 1 since Oct '09


----------



## onmymind17

Penfold said:


> :wave: Hello all, hope you don't mind me joining this thread - am 36, TTC no 1 since Oct '09

:wave: Welcome Penfold!!! of course we dont mind you joining, this is the best group of ladies you will ever meet.


----------



## lavalux

Welcome both DebbieItaly & Penfold! This is such a wonderful group of supportive women. Hope you get your BFPs soon! I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## vittori

*Penfold* :flower: welcome aboard!
Hoping to chat with you with all the lovely ladies in this board ;)


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!! Ugh stinking monday again lol. How are all of my friends doing today!! Sending you all lots of :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Where did the weekend go??? Hope you're all ok today xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome to the Newbies!!!


----------



## Jandin

Hi

I am new here and 36, been quite casual about having kids but now a bit more serious. Husband in emergency services so shift worker gets a bit tricky.

AF due today but hasn't arrived, and feel really sick have done for a week with a horrid bloated feeling. I just hope it is what I hope, if not there is something seriously wrong with me!

Wish me luck everyone!

Jandin x


----------



## purplelou

Hi Debbie, Penfold and Jandin - welcome :) I hope your stay here is short xx

Hi Ladies, hope you have all had a lovely weekend!! lots of pages to catch up on here. - I will do that next.

Drwgi and skye -Happy birthdays xxxxx

right - now to catch up with everything 

:dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I've been lurking a bit. HA, so sorry for the sadness your feeling. Having waited a long 10 years myself, I totally can identify with the feeling behind all the announcements. I am confident that your time will come. It's the waiting that's always the hardest and the faith it takes not to give up when you deal with disappointment after disappointment. If the graduates board leaves on thing in your minds ladies, I pray it will be encouragement that those of us with different backgrounds have achieved that pregnancy. Some quickly, some with limited fertility intervention others with more fertility intervention and those like me who've waited up to 9 or 10 years before they've reached a miraculous pregnancy. The pain is very real but it can and DOES happen. So let that be of encouragement through all that waiting and frustration you all may be feeling. 

Twinks...you know I love ya darlin! :hugs: keep up the good work. You'll make it.

FM, Now comes the exciting part. A bit scary with the unknown journey, but I pray it ends with a singleton or multiples in there somewhere.

Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:

Thinking and praying for you all! :hug:


----------



## skye2010

:hi::hi: Hello newbies, welcome to the thread :))
:dust::dust: Loads and loads of baby dust for you girls :)) Hope everyone here would have a BFP and a healthy pregnancy very soon xxxx (In fact urgently :)))


----------



## Butterfly67

Right well that is me done for this month - O was a lot earlier than I expected at CD13 after a 30 day cycle last month so not sure when AF will turn up this month but possibly before I even get to test...anyway, we'll see. I'm out for Aug so next chance is September which seems an age away!

:dust: to all!


----------



## NorthStar

It's such a relief when O is over though, when logisitics of DTD are the major hurdle every month! (Go Team Immaculate Conception!)


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - I am sorry your timings haven't worked out for you this month! bah!!

newmarriedgal - Im sorry your mom gave you a hard time. I believe marriage is a partnership - both people doing their share of the good and the bad, perhaps your mom is a different generation :hugs: hope you are feeling better!

OMM - I have those "fat days" which I know are caused mainly by my fat lol! but what a lovely hubby you have!! bug hugs to you, and for fluffy ladies - there is more to cuddle!

Skye - hope you are having a lovely time with your mom and that she is feeling better too!

Dwrgi - I think it was you who talked about the worry of the drugs used in fertility treatment and the effect on future children, maybe I can reassure you?? - I am not a midwife/doctor, but I am a nurse and a prescriber and almost no medications are or have been tested in pregnant ladies so when I check any meds in the BNF (the drugs bible) almost everything says "not known to be harmful in pregnancy but manufacturer advises avoid" (or similar) - whereas fertility meds have actually been used in pregnant ladies for a Long time! - hope that reasurres you (and everyone else) a bit.

lava - how are you feeling now - I hope you are feeling less sick!

MA - hi there. how are you and Amelia doing??

FM - glad your appointment went well. how lucky that you have a wealth of wise ladies here for advice and questions and experience. I don't have that knowledge etc - but would like to cheer you on!

To all you other lovely ladies - big :hugs: and :dust: how is everyone doing??

lots of love to you all xx

afm - I have been charting this month and learning all the time (thanks ladies) after adding my temp this am, FF seems to have pinpointed the big O (woohoo) now I guess Im in the dreaded TWW lol - BUT I am not symptom spotting (I promise) and just keeping everything crossed that we did the :sex: at the right times xx


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly :hugs: Sorry the timing is off for you :hugs:

Lava -hope all is well with you and the sickness is easing :hugs:

OMM I regularly have fat days usually when I'm getting ready to go out somewhere nice :nope: You have a lovely DH :)

Skye - hope all is well with you and your mum is feeling better :hugs:

Dwrgi - sending some :hugs: as I have no answers to ease your worries :hugs:

FM some :hugs: whilst you wait on your next appointment

Purplelou some :hugs: for you in the 2WW and loads of :dust: for this to be your cycle :hugs:

MA - good to see you and sending prayers for you and Amelia and all to keep going well for you.

Hello to the new ladies :hi: Hope none of you are waiting too long for your BFPs :dust: 

Sorry to anyone I have missed :hugs::dust::hugs:

AFM just gearing up for ovulation so not much going on. DH isn't too well at the moment so not saying a lot to him about this cycle but he knows ovulation is due soon and bless him he is assuring me that he'll give it his best this cycle but I don't want him to feel pressured when he feels unwell.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks purple and Wooly - but I got my wording wrong!! O was early but luckily I caught it due to the IC OPKs so BF made a quick dash up here Sat and I dashed down to him last night - so bases hopefully covered for this month :)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly glad you caught your O :dust:


----------



## purplelou

butterfly in that case - yay! Good luck!!

Macwooly- hope your dh is feeling better soon x


----------



## skye2010

Butterfly wooho, well done on doing your hw even though the lights were out. Hahhahahha U will also get your tests done this month right? Hopefully that should be some more light into what's going on.

Purpleloe it was me who was paranoid about drugs. Cause I'm still on steroids, bb asprin and blood thinners. But I think they are all what has been prescribed to many women before so I don't think about that anymore. Stay on the wagon girl :))

Macwooly good luck this month. Lot's of bb dust to all u girls who are just starting over. :dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM I had my scans done yesterday and everything looked normal. I just felt really relaxed after that. I'll add some photos on my body and give u the link when I figure out how to do it. It looks like a big task to me right now :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies! Yes Skye I have the day 21 tests this month so next week will head to the doc and see if everything is OK, well as far as those tests go I guess! I took the home FSH test and that came out OK but I know there are loads of other things that could go wrong but one thing at a time!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

skye2010 said:


> AFM I had my scans done yesterday and everything looked normal. I just felt really relaxed after that. I'll add some photos on my body and give u the link when I figure out how to do it. It looks like a big task to me right now :shrug:

Glad all looked normal on your scan :thumbup: Hoping your pregnancy keeps going from strength to strength :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Never never I managed to add my photos but I'm using the graduates. Anyone wanna see here is the link
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1st-graduates-come-over-179.html#post11662460


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Thanks for asking. We're doing well so far! :happydance: I've now reached 27wks 2dys and if she were to come now, she'd have a 90% survival rate. Of course we'd like her to go to term. :winkwink: 

An update of what we did this past weekend for those who are interested:


Spoiler
This weekend she kicked so hard that Doug was FINALLY able to feel her kick. It was amazing watching them interact with each other. My heart just skips a beat! We also started looking for a minivan. our Santa fe isn't big enough anymore.

This friday we have our sonogram. It's been 5wks so I'm excited to see how our little Amelia is doing. Now that we've gotten this far, I'm starting to breath a bit easier. We purchased a cream colored area rug for her room and cleared it out. Next week we'll make the final payment for her furniture and it will be delivered two weeks later. 

People are planning a baby shower for me. It's SO odd. I never imagined I'd get this far. It's just a blessing.

Well, that's the update for now.


----------



## Macwooly

MA so pleased another milestone is passed and so happy for you with the news in your spoiler :) 90% survival rate is excellent but I hope Amelia realises that you are a patient lady and she is supposed to go to full term :)

You're story truly inspires me and I hope you don't mind but I have been keeping you, your DH and Amelia in my daily prayers and will continue to do so :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Macwooly said:


> MA so pleased another milestone is passed and so happy for you with the news in your spoiler :) 90% survival rate is excellent but I hope Amelia realises that you are a patient lady and she is supposed to go to full term :)
> 
> You're story truly inspires me and I hope you don't mind but I have been keeping you, your DH and Amelia in my daily prayers and will continue to do so :flower:

Aww, how sweet. :hugs::kiss::flower: What an honor. Of course I don't mind at all. I'm actually quite humbled. Thank you.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I do try to remember all the ladies on this thread in my prayers :) It makes me feel like I am being of some support as all I can do most of the time is offer prayers and hugs :)

And I love the name you have chosen for your little girl :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

skye2010 said:


> Never never I managed to add my photos but I'm using the graduates. Anyone wanna see here is the link
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1st-graduates-come-over-179.html#post11662460

Skye- I feel like I'm seeing you for the 1st time, you are super cute! Love the bump!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for asking. We're doing well so far! :happydance: I've now reached 27wks 2dys and if she were to come now, she'd have a 90% survival rate. Of course we'd like her to go to term. :winkwink:
> 
> An update of what we did this past weekend for those who are interested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This weekend she kicked so hard that Doug was FINALLY able to feel her kick. It was amazing watching them interact with each other. My heart just skips a beat! We also started looking for a minivan. our Santa fe isn't big enough anymore.
> 
> This friday we have our sonogram. It's been 5wks so I'm excited to see how our little Amelia is doing. Now that we've gotten this far, I'm starting to breath a bit easier. We purchased a cream colored area rug for her room and cleared it out. Next week we'll make the final payment for her furniture and it will be delivered two weeks later.
> 
> People are planning a baby shower for me. It's SO odd. I never imagined I'd get this far. It's just a blessing.
> 
> Well, that's the update for now.

So tickled for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Congratulations to MA for reaching another important milestone with Amelia, it's great news, and you are finally allowing yourself to finish the nursery and look forward to her arrival.

Skye I looked at your pics, I love your little bump, that is very cute! 

Happy Auntie I hope you are feeling a bit better and are being kind to yourself, we all have uncharitable thoughts sometimes, so don't condemn yourself for it, you're only human!

Hi to all the other ladies, sorry I haven't mentioned you all by name, but many of you I've talked to on other threads lately, I've had some great laughs lately and most of the discussions have not been remotely TTC related.

AFM I've started going to the gym again, and am focussing on getting fit, all is well. My OH is about to go away again to work for 2 weeks so I'm planning lots of fun stuff during that time and I'm considering not temping next month, hmm I do LOVE a spreadsheet though.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> AFM I've started going to the gym again, and am focussing on getting fit, all is well. My OH is about to go away again to work for 2 weeks so I'm planning lots of fun stuff during that time and I'm considering not temping next month, hmm I do LOVE a spreadsheet though.

Like your plan :thumbup:

If you need a spreadsheet but don't want to temp then I can send you my temps every day so you can still have a spreadsheet :laugh2:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Lovely ladies! Sorry I have been away for a bit. welcome to all the new ladies! you will love it here! *Dwrgi*- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!:cake::cake::headspin::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool: *Sky*e- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!:cake::cake:juggle :juggle: :fool::fool: * Missy*- glad your boss is starting to get the picture!!! You really are my soul sister...my mom & dad were both born in Eastern Europe. I thought, if I were to adopt, I would try from there. Missy- about the in-laws, I can so relate. Dh's cousins are all younger then me and all have kids! There are 5 cousins, 1 of them has 3 kids her & her husband both do not work and live off the system!, Then we have her sister, who thought if she got pregnant her boyfriend would come back to her, he didn't but he did manage to get another girl pregnant at the same time and is now with her. Two other cousins live out of state, one has two kids and got pregnant with both of them when she was in a mental hospital, her brother has 4 kids, 1 he had when he was 16 and 3 with his current wife. Lastly, their half sister that is in her 20's decided that she would look "cute" pregnant. She complains on FB how she is not getting sleep, how much diapers cost and how she hasn't had a girls night out in sooooo long! Right- so all of them, even the ones out of state will be at a family members house for a bbq this Sunday! NO THANKS! Dh told me he doesn't want to go but my MIL keeps calling & calling saying he better be there.:growlmad: It also happens to be our 7 year anniversary and that is not how we want to spend it. *Dwrgi,Macwooly, Missy* sorry af showed, she should be here for me on Friday. Yay macwooly for dh's s/a results:thumbup: *Tigerlily-* sorry about your gp's appt. Hope you get all the blood work sorted. Never- omg, omg congrats on your bfp:happydance::happydance: *HappyAuntie*-glad your feeling better! *Purplelou*-:hugs: SKYE- YOU LOOK SO BEAUTIFUL WITH YOU BABY BUMP!!!!!!:hugs::hugs: Hope I didn't forget anybody- I'm sure I did...but had quite a few pages to catch up on!:coffee::coffee: Dh and I did go to Malibu for dinner with friends and it was wonderful and beautiful to sit outside and just chill out and talk...oh and drink:haha::haha: Love to you all...have missed you so much!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

*This is a homemade cake that I made for the 4th....thought I would share it with you all. It is a yellow pound cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.* sorry, if the quality of the pic is bad..I spilled a glass of wine on my lap top.....stupid, I know.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

luvmydoggies said:


> View attachment 234347
> *This is a homemade cake that I made for the 4th....thought I would share it with you all. It is a yellow pound cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.* sorry, if the quality of the pic is bad..I spilled a glass of wine on my lap top.....stupid, I know.

Oh YUM! Great job. I LOVE cream cheese frosting. I bet everyone just loved it.:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Mommy's Angel said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234347
> *This is a homemade cake that I made for the 4th....thought I would share it with you all. It is a yellow pound cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.* sorry, if the quality of the pic is bad..I spilled a glass of wine on my lap top.....stupid, I know.
> 
> Oh YUM! Great job. I LOVE cream cheese frosting. I bet everyone just loved it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you MommysAngel. Your so sweet!!!! Yes, it was very popular. I think it is my new tradition to make it every 4th. :)


----------



## Indigo77

luvmydoggies said:


> View attachment 234347
> *This is a homemade cake that I made for the 4th....thought I would share it with you all. It is a yellow pound cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.* sorry, if the quality of the pic is bad..I spilled a glass of wine on my lap top.....stupid, I know.

Yummy.....How did you do the red and blue bits?


----------



## twinkle1975

Skye - cute bump!!!!!
Rebekah - your spoiler brought a tear to my eye - that's so lovely!
luvmy - yummy cake!!


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Never never I managed to add my photos but I'm using the graduates. Anyone wanna see here is the link
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1st-graduates-come-over-179.html#post11662460

Awwww your adorable!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for asking. We're doing well so far! :happydance: I've now reached 27wks 2dys and if she were to come now, she'd have a 90% survival rate. Of course we'd like her to go to term. :winkwink:
> 
> An update of what we did this past weekend for those who are interested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This weekend she kicked so hard that Doug was FINALLY able to feel her kick. It was amazing watching them interact with each other. My heart just skips a beat! We also started looking for a minivan. our Santa fe isn't big enough anymore.
> 
> This friday we have our sonogram. It's been 5wks so I'm excited to see how our little Amelia is doing. Now that we've gotten this far, I'm starting to breath a bit easier. We purchased a cream colored area rug for her room and cleared it out. Next week we'll make the final payment for her furniture and it will be delivered two weeks later.
> 
> People are planning a baby shower for me. It's SO odd. I never imagined I'd get this far. It's just a blessing.
> 
> Well, that's the update for now.

Yea for the great update!!! Thats fantastic news!! And how exciting that Doug was able to feel her kick!!


----------



## purplelou

MA - how wonderful that doug was able to feel Amelia's kick!! :hugs:

skye - you are beautiful with a bump to match!! :flower:

luvmydoggies - have missed you too!! :hugs: I hope you get to spend your anniversary in a way that YOU want to!!

hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: and :dust: for you all xx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

quick update today - I lost my job today. I was a contractor and the company (a financial one) has been going through some hard times and they laid off 35 people today....many of them have been with the company for over 20 years too! ugh. charlie and I have some decisions to make, I hope we can swing me being a stay at home mom but we need to figure that out.

The crappy thing is trying to get a job when you are pg. I know there are jobs to protect women out there, but in this bad economy, who would hire a person who needs to work from home most days (due to other medical issues too!) and is a high risk pregnancy, and will have to go on leave in 8 or so (possibly earlier) months??? :nope:

a part of me thinks that maybe if I didn't tell my boss i would be safe - not that I blame my boss, but he told me he had to tell his boss and it went up the managers from there. 

oh well.....a new chapter of my life is starting, maybe this will be the best thing that can happen to us - i'll just try to stay positive! :shrug:


----------



## FutureMommie

NM- I am so sorry I hope that you and dh can work it out so that you can be a SAHM.


----------



## Butterfly67

advinpitersen said:


> this is great

If you can't post anything useful (which none of your 7 posts have been) please go away and leave us ladies alone, thanks!


----------



## Butterfly67

NMG - so sorry about your job :( - do you think they picked on you because you are pg or do you think your job would have gone anyway? Hoping you can get something sorted anyway :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

NMG so sorry to hear about your job :hugs: I do hope either you and your DH can work it all out for you to be a SAHM or you find a job which suits your needs :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> quick update today - I lost my job today. I was a contractor and the company (a financial one) has been going through some hard times and they laid off 35 people today....many of them have been with the company for over 20 years too! ugh. charlie and I have some decisions to make, I hope we can swing me being a stay at home mom but we need to figure that out.
> 
> The crappy thing is trying to get a job when you are pg. I know there are jobs to protect women out there, but in this bad economy, who would hire a person who needs to work from home most days (due to other medical issues too!) and is a high risk pregnancy, and will have to go on leave in 8 or so (possibly earlier) months??? :nope:
> 
> a part of me thinks that maybe if I didn't tell my boss i would be safe - not that I blame my boss, but he told me he had to tell his boss and it went up the managers from there.
> 
> oh well.....a new chapter of my life is starting, maybe this will be the best thing that can happen to us - i'll just try to stay positive! :shrug:

Ugh that so sucks honey, i am praying that you will be able to stay at home and then you can relax and enjoy not only this pg but the baby too. I love your attitude though, yea for you!!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i am a bit sad today, i love my DH very much, but he keeps blowing me off for DTD, ok i get it, i have a way higher sex drive than he does, which is odd considering its usually the other way around, anyway, i guessed that i would be ovulating, but have been unable to get him to do anything, he just keeps telling me tomorrow, well last night was the straw that broke the camels back, he turned me down yet again, and he knows that i have been going nuts for a couple days now. I just rolled over and went to sleep, and he knew i was mad, then he says "I could be persuaded" and i said i am tired of persuading you. I feel like i am constantly hounding him, i did this with my ex too, and i am tired of feeling like a puppy looking for a pat on the head, i am done and that is what i told him, i love him very much, and i wont leave him, but i am done with chasing him, i have no idea why i am so emotional, but that is not helping either. When he left for work he was all in the mood, and i told him forget about tonight, i wont be in the mood, i dont want pitty sex, i want him to want to be with me, but i guess his cell phone is more important. Sigh........... Defiantly no babies for us, we cant even manage to DTD, and i think i ovulated last night, my left ovary was really hurting yesterday, and last night i coughed and omg i was in so much pain, it went away today, so i am assuming that i ovulated, another wasted month. Sorry to unload on you ladies, but i knew you would all understand. And WTF is up with all the emotions with me, if i just ovulated i should not be this way, the past couple days i have been so grumpy, and now today i am all weepy, same thing with the fat day this past weekend, i was all upset and in tears, ugh stupid body is going whacky!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: OMM. Maybe your DH is feeling the pressure and is worried that he will let you down or something. He obviously loves you a lot but sometimes it is so difficult to get out of men why they do things :growlmad:

:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Nmg,am so so sorry Hun but maybe god has other plans for u ,hope it all works out lovely,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omm,just wanted to give u a big big cyber hug,(((((((((((()))))))))))))))),so sorry u are feeling crap,I have had days just like this leading up to o and at one stage I was leaving my hubby over it ,this trying to conceive is so bloody frustrating and we can all empathise how u are feeling ,perhaps u need to sit down again and have a good talk about how u feel and how much it is all affecting you ,this is wot I had to do with dh ,hope it all works out for u ,no matter wot we are all here to support u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i am a bit sad today, i love my DH very much, but he keeps blowing me off for DTD, ok i get it, i have a way higher sex drive than he does, which is odd considering its usually the other way around, anyway, i guessed that i would be ovulating, but have been unable to get him to do anything, he just keeps telling me tomorrow, well last night was the straw that broke the camels back, he turned me down yet again, and he knows that i have been going nuts for a couple days now. I just rolled over and went to sleep, and he knew i was mad, then he says "I could be persuaded" and i said i am tired of persuading you. I feel like i am constantly hounding him, i did this with my ex too, and i am tired of feeling like a puppy looking for a pat on the head, i am done and that is what i told him, i love him very much, and i wont leave him, but i am done with chasing him, i have no idea why i am so emotional, but that is not helping either. When he left for work he was all in the mood, and i told him forget about tonight, i wont be in the mood, i dont want pitty sex, i want him to want to be with me, but i guess his cell phone is more important. Sigh........... Defiantly no babies for us, we cant even manage to DTD, and i think i ovulated last night, my left ovary was really hurting yesterday, and last night i coughed and omg i was in so much pain, it went away today, so i am assuming that i ovulated, another wasted month. Sorry to unload on you ladies, but i knew you would all understand. And WTF is up with all the emotions with me, if i just ovulated i should not be this way, the past couple days i have been so grumpy, and now today i am all weepy, same thing with the fat day this past weekend, i was all upset and in tears, ugh stupid body is going whacky!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My libido is slightly higher than my DH's and there are times I have felt that I have chased and/or begged for intimacy so I can empathise with how you may feel :hugs: And I get really tearful and emotional when I ovulate too :nope:

I really don't know what to say with regard to your DH but I hope you are able to talk to him about your feelings :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh, OMM :hugs: I'm sorry DH is being insensitive :hugs: Hopefully he'll see sense after missing out this month and get back to it next month. In the meantime, we're always here for you, so you go ahead and unload whenever you need too :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

luvmydoggies said:


> View attachment 234347
> *This is a homemade cake that I made for the 4th....thought I would share it with you all. It is a yellow pound cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.* sorry, if the quality of the pic is bad..I spilled a glass of wine on my lap top.....stupid, I know.

Wow! That's an amazing cake! Oh, if only you were my neighbour :winkwink: Hee! Good to have you back :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Butterfly67 said:


> Right well that is me done for this month - O was a lot earlier than I expected at CD13 after a 30 day cycle last month so not sure when AF will turn up this month but possibly before I even get to test...anyway, we'll see. I'm out for Aug so next chance is September which seems an age away!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Good luck, Butterfly.. keeping everything crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Penfold said:


> :wave: Hello all, hope you don't mind me joining this thread - am 36, TTC no 1 since Oct '09


Welcome, Penfold! Hmm... I'm hoping you're a 'DangerMouse' fan?? :winkwink:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Jandin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and 36, been quite casual about having kids but now a bit more serious. Husband in emergency services so shift worker gets a bit tricky.
> 
> AF due today but hasn't arrived, and feel really sick have done for a week with a horrid bloated feeling. I just hope it is what I hope, if not there is something seriously wrong with me!
> 
> Wish me luck everyone!
> 
> Jandin x

Hello Jandin! Ooh, fingers crossed you're heading for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

skye2010 said:


> Never never I managed to add my photos but I'm using the graduates. Anyone wanna see here is the link
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1st-graduates-come-over-179.html#post11662460

Oh, Skye, they're faaaaab!! :happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Omm,just wanted to give u a big big cyber hug,(((((((((((()))))))))))))))),so sorry u are feeling crap,I have had days just like this leading up to o and at one stage I was leaving my hubby over it ,this trying to conceive is so bloody frustrating and we can all empathise how u are feeling ,perhaps u need to sit down again and have a good talk about how u feel and how much it is all affecting you ,this is wot I had to do with dh ,hope it all works out for u ,no matter wot we are all here to support u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh honey this means so much comming from you, with all that your going through you are still here to support me, you are truly an inspiration!! :hugs: What makes this worse with him is that we are not even really TTC right now, i am not sure exactly when i O i have taken a break from all of it, i just really wanted it. It really sucks because then i feel like i am not attractive enough, i know thats not the case, but you know thats how our minds work. I have to admit too that i kind of wanted it since i could feel the ovary pain so bad. The thing i dont understand is he will make all kinds of advances to me when i have af, why is it he is all in the mood when we cant do anything, but when we can he does nothing!!!! And the emotional part is driving me nuts, geeze i was talking about a Home Depot being open even though they did not have power so they could sell generators, and nobody came because they all thought the store was closed (We had really bad storms monday morning, it lasted about 20 min and at one point right after the storm there were 800,000 people without power) and i started to tear up, WTF, i am going to cry because the Home Depot was trying to sell generators!!!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for asking. We're doing well so far! :happydance: I've now reached 27wks 2dys and if she were to come now, she'd have a 90% survival rate. Of course we'd like her to go to term. :winkwink:
> 
> An update of what we did this past weekend for those who are interested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This weekend she kicked so hard that Doug was FINALLY able to feel her kick. It was amazing watching them interact with each other. My heart just skips a beat! We also started looking for a minivan. our Santa fe isn't big enough anymore.
> 
> This friday we have our sonogram. It's been 5wks so I'm excited to see how our little Amelia is doing. Now that we've gotten this far, I'm starting to breath a bit easier. We purchased a cream colored area rug for her room and cleared it out. Next week we'll make the final payment for her furniture and it will be delivered two weeks later.
> 
> People are planning a baby shower for me. It's SO odd. I never imagined I'd get this far. It's just a blessing.
> 
> Well, that's the update for now.

That's wonderful, just reading your message is making me smile! Good luck with the sonogram and enjoy your baby shower :happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, thank you all so much for being here for me, it really means so much to me to be able to vent to you and just have support, and to know that i am not the only one that this happens to. I love you all, what would i ever do without you ladies, ugh now i am going to start bawling again lol. :cry: darned hormones!!!


----------



## Macwooly

I think you need to go and Kirby the biggest hug :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Indigo77 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234347
> *This is a homemade cake that I made for the 4th....thought I would share it with you all. It is a yellow pound cake with cream cheese frosting all from scratch.* sorry, if the quality of the pic is bad..I spilled a glass of wine on my lap top.....stupid, I know.
> 
> Yummy.....How did you do the red and blue bits?Click to expand...

I used blueberries for the the stars and raspberries for the stripes. I got the recipe from food network. :)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> I think you need to go and Kirby the biggest hug :hugs:

Oh i cant wait to get home and see him, i just adore snuggling with him!! And your right thats what i need is a Kirby hug!!


----------



## Macwooly

My 4 always make me feel better when down so I knew Kirby would help your mood :thumbup:

And sending many cyber :hugs: from me and my 4 dogs :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hello ladies... just wanted to pop by and give all you sad, angry or pissed off ladies a massive hug! And all you happy preggers ladies a massive hug.... in fact everyone can have one!! LOL ((hug))...

Skye you look gorgeous and your bump is clear to see now! How great! 

How is Lava doing? All still going well I hope... and Lynn too... and I hear Never has a BFP too! Congratulations ladies!

I am sorry I have been away a bit. Is still hard being on here a lil, though I think of you all the time xx


----------



## purplelou

newmarriedgal - oh my. I am so sorry! I hope this may turn out to be a blessing in disguise for you and your new family! :hugs:

omm - huge :hugs: and doggie smoochies from my pair of jack russell terrors! I don't really have any advice for you except be gentle with yourself. this whole TTC or NTNP lark is soooo stressful and sometimes men are just dolts! - big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

Hi Padbrat! big hugs to you! how are you doing??


----------



## newmarriedgal

Oh ladies you all make me feel so much better! I'm sure we will be ok but boy was it shocking to get that news! on the plus side - I can now take a nap mid-day and I feel much better now! You are all right, everything happens for a reason and I'm hoping God knows I will be able to take much better care of myself and little poppy now that I can rest away from the stress of work.

Today is DH's birthday! He is now officially 55! I'm treating him to dinner out at a fancy steak house (just hoping I can keep the food down, let alone fit into my dress - things are shifting! :haha:)

OMM - I want you to know that I cried because you were crying at home depot! Damn hormones! :haha: But on the matter of your OH - I'm so sorry. men can be such dummies sometimes! Charlie tried that with me (getting frisky during AF before we officially started trying, but let's be real here, I've been trying since the wedding) and when I got upset he told me he thought it would take stress off me and we could enjoy things when we know there was no chance....no chance, no stress. I seriously just stared at him silently for about 4 minutes before turning around and leaving the room. He quietly crept back to me with his tail between his legs knowing that was one of the stupid things he says sometimes! :wacko: Not trying to brush off your feelings though hon, sometimes they can be SO ANNOYING!

much love to you all who support me and each other every day and in every way. what the hell would I do without my girls...I do NOT want to know! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Omm, so sorry about what happened and am praying things are worked out between the two of you. :hugs:

AFM: A bit perturbed. In the beginning of our visit with Perinatal Center, their sonographer was crappy. She gave us very bad sono pics and only gave us one. She also told us "we don't do 3d or 4d when asked".

I've been looking for a 3d or 4d place to have Amelia's sono mid 3rd trimester for a keepsake for her later on...also, They help to see EVERYTHING so if there WAS a hole in her heart, we'd see it. Every Dr.'s office that does them says you have to be an actual patient. While every specialty sonogram office is over 2 hours away. :wacko: I finally called the office we've been having our sono's at ((off location)) since the crappy sonographer and come to find out....Perinatal Center performs 3 and 4D scans. :growlmad::wacko:

Why is it that they are being nasty about performing 3 and 4D scans?! Honestly it makes no sense if we are will to pay out of pocket. So friday after the regular off site scan, we see the Perinatologist and I'm going to ask her for the 4D scan and have HER make the recommendations to the jerk in her sonographer practice. All I want is a stinkin picture close up of my baby and her little facial expressions. Is that REALLY too much to ask for some reassurance after a second trimester loss?!:dohh::shrug:

Okay, I'm off my soapbox of hormonal emotions. :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> quick update today - I lost my job today. I was a contractor and the company (a financial one) has been going through some hard times and they laid off 35 people today....many of them have been with the company for over 20 years too! ugh. charlie and I have some decisions to make, I hope we can swing me being a stay at home mom but we need to figure that out.
> 
> The crappy thing is trying to get a job when you are pg. I know there are jobs to protect women out there, but in this bad economy, who would hire a person who needs to work from home most days (due to other medical issues too!) and is a high risk pregnancy, and will have to go on leave in 8 or so (possibly earlier) months??? :nope:
> 
> a part of me thinks that maybe if I didn't tell my boss i would be safe - not that I blame my boss, but he told me he had to tell his boss and it went up the managers from there.
> 
> oh well.....a new chapter of my life is starting, maybe this will be the best thing that can happen to us - i'll just try to stay positive! :shrug:

So sorry to hear this NMG- I hope that you and your DH can sort something out. Try not to worry-I always think that things turn put alright in the end! Thinking of you, A xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i am a bit sad today, i love my DH very much, but he keeps blowing me off for DTD, ok i get it, i have a way higher sex drive than he does, which is odd considering its usually the other way around, anyway, i guessed that i would be ovulating, but have been unable to get him to do anything, he just keeps telling me tomorrow, well last night was the straw that broke the camels back, he turned me down yet again, and he knows that i have been going nuts for a couple days now. I just rolled over and went to sleep, and he knew i was mad, then he says "I could be persuaded" and i said i am tired of persuading you. I feel like i am constantly hounding him, i did this with my ex too, and i am tired of feeling like a puppy looking for a pat on the head, i am done and that is what i told him, i love him very much, and i wont leave him, but i am done with chasing him, i have no idea why i am so emotional, but that is not helping either. When he left for work he was all in the mood, and i told him forget about tonight, i wont be in the mood, i dont want pitty sex, i want him to want to be with me, but i guess his cell phone is more important. Sigh........... Defiantly no babies for us, we cant even manage to DTD, and i think i ovulated last night, my left ovary was really hurting yesterday, and last night i coughed and omg i was in so much pain, it went away today, so i am assuming that i ovulated, another wasted month. Sorry to unload on you ladies, but i knew you would all understand. And WTF is up with all the emotions with me, if i just ovulated i should not be this way, the past couple days i have been so grumpy, and now today i am all weepy, same thing with the fat day this past weekend, i was all upset and in tears, ugh stupid body is going whacky!!

Oh OMM, so sorry to hear this, it sounds as if you are hormonally sensitive, and we all get like this. We don't know whether we are coming or going.. It sounds as if your DH doesn't want to let you down by saying that you could 'be persuaded', but you don't want to have to persuade anybody to have sex with you, you want them to be as 'up for it' as you! Hmmm... this is ripe for misunderstanding and hurt feelings. Guess it would be a good idea to have a chat about this when you're not feeling as emotional, and explain to him exactly how you feel, and see if you can come to some compromise. The worst thing for us is that we are racing against the biological clock and each month we have only a few days to conceive. This means that the pressure is horrendous. As an aside, it occured to me earlier on as I am on CD 9 (I think?) that I'm not remotely bothered about timing sex to coincide with ovulation this month, as my treatment is about to start. The relief is indescribable! 

Perhaps he is feelin pressured to perform at this time, and that you want him for his swimmers and not for him??? Anyway, my advice, tell him exactly how you feel and how his behaviour makes you feel. I'm sure he will be understanding and realise how bad you feel about the whole thing!

Hang on in there and I hope you get it sorted!
Lots of love,
A
P.S. I ADORE your avator pics. I absolutely love labradors. Mine, Cindy, died in April-I was distraught. They are the sweetest creatures!


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Omm, so sorry about what happened and am praying things are worked out between the two of you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: A bit perturbed. In the beginning of our visit with Perinatal Center, their sonographer was crappy. She gave us very bad sono pics and only gave us one. She also told us "we don't do 3d or 4d when asked".
> 
> I've been looking for a 3d or 4d place to have Amelia's sono mid 3rd trimester for a keepsake for her later on...also, They help to see EVERYTHING so if there WAS a hole in her heart, we'd see it. Every Dr.'s office that does them says you have to be an actual patient. While every specialty sonogram office is over 2 hours away. :wacko: I finally called the office we've been having our sono's at ((off location)) since the crappy sonographer and come to find out....Perinatal Center performs 3 and 4D scans. :growlmad::wacko:
> 
> Why is it that they are being nasty about performing 3 and 4D scans?! Honestly it makes no sense if we are will to pay out of pocket. So friday after the regular off site scan, we see the Perinatologist and I'm going to ask her for the 4D scan and have HER make the recommendations to the jerk in her sonographer practice. All I want is a stinkin picture close up of my baby and her little facial expressions. Is that REALLY too much to ask for some reassurance after a second trimester loss?!:dohh::shrug:
> 
> Okay, I'm off my soapbox of hormonal emotions. :wacko:

The worst thing about this is that you're given different information, which seems to happen a lot with health professionals, so then you wonder why they were being so cagey. It makes no sense. If they are having a bad day, that's their problem, so I most definitely urge you to DEMAND that you have these photos and do not take no for an answer. Blooming cheek!

Hope you're feeling okay though, hun-big :hugs: to you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Lovely ladies! Sorry I have been away for a bit. welcome to all the new ladies! you will love it here! *Dwrgi*- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!:cake::cake::headspin::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool: *Sky*e- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!:cake::cake:juggle :juggle: :fool::fool: * Missy*- glad your boss is starting to get the picture!!! You really are my soul sister...my mom & dad were both born in Eastern Europe. I thought, if I were to adopt, I would try from there. Missy- about the in-laws, I can so relate. Dh's cousins are all younger then me and all have kids! There are 5 cousins, 1 of them has 3 kids her & her husband both do not work and live off the system!, Then we have her sister, who thought if she got pregnant her boyfriend would come back to her, he didn't but he did manage to get another girl pregnant at the same time and is now with her. Two other cousins live out of state, one has two kids and got pregnant with both of them when she was in a mental hospital, her brother has 4 kids, 1 he had when he was 16 and 3 with his current wife. Lastly, their half sister that is in her 20's decided that she would look "cute" pregnant. She complains on FB how she is not getting sleep, how much diapers cost and how she hasn't had a girls night out in sooooo long! Right- so all of them, even the ones out of state will be at a family members house for a bbq this Sunday! NO THANKS! Dh told me he doesn't want to go but my MIL keeps calling & calling saying he better be there.:growlmad: It also happens to be our 7 year anniversary and that is not how we want to spend it. *Dwrgi,Macwooly, Missy* sorry af showed, she should be here for me on Friday. Yay macwooly for dh's s/a results:thumbup: *Tigerlily-* sorry about your gp's appt. Hope you get all the blood work sorted. Never- omg, omg congrats on your bfp:happydance::happydance: *HappyAuntie*-glad your feeling better! *Purplelou*-:hugs: SKYE- YOU LOOK SO BEAUTIFUL WITH YOU BABY BUMP!!!!!!:hugs::hugs: Hope I didn't forget anybody- I'm sure I did...but had quite a few pages to catch up on!:coffee::coffee: Dh and I did go to Malibu for dinner with friends and it was wonderful and beautiful to sit outside and just chill out and talk...oh and drink:haha::haha: Love to you all...have missed you so much!!!!!! xxxxxxx

Hello Luv! Your posts always make me smile, and I love all the little icons you used! I had a great birthday and was spoilt rotten. My OH and his parents and I stayed at this hotel, which is near my parents. I used to go to the disco there when I was in Sixth Form (aged 16-18), and boy has it changed! 

https://www.gwestyremlynhotel.co.uk

On Saturday we went on the Wet & Wild Adventure trip around Ramsey Island, which is near St. David's. here is the website-it was AMAZING!!

https://www.venturejet.co.uk/activities.htm

I hope you are okay, hun! The cake looks amazing-bet it was delicious!

Big hugs to you, and to everybody else on here!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> My 4 always make me feel better when down so I knew Kirby would help your mood :thumbup:
> 
> And sending many cyber :hugs: from me and my 4 dogs :hugs:

Awwww thanks for the hugs, they made me feel so much better!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

padbrat said:


> Hello ladies... just wanted to pop by and give all you sad, angry or pissed off ladies a massive hug! And all you happy preggers ladies a massive hug.... in fact everyone can have one!! LOL ((hug))...
> 
> Skye you look gorgeous and your bump is clear to see now! How great!
> 
> How is Lava doing? All still going well I hope... and Lynn too... and I hear Never has a BFP too! Congratulations ladies!
> 
> I am sorry I have been away a bit. Is still hard being on here a lil, though I think of you all the time xx

How lovely of you to drop by to send hugs :flower: Sending some :hugs: back to you :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Mommy's Angel said:


> Omm, so sorry about what happened and am praying things are worked out between the two of you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: A bit perturbed. In the beginning of our visit with Perinatal Center, their sonographer was crappy. She gave us very bad sono pics and only gave us one. She also told us "we don't do 3d or 4d when asked".
> 
> I've been looking for a 3d or 4d place to have Amelia's sono mid 3rd trimester for a keepsake for her later on...also, They help to see EVERYTHING so if there WAS a hole in her heart, we'd see it. Every Dr.'s office that does them says you have to be an actual patient. While every specialty sonogram office is over 2 hours away. :wacko: I finally called the office we've been having our sono's at ((off location)) since the crappy sonographer and come to find out....Perinatal Center performs 3 and 4D scans. :growlmad::wacko:
> 
> Why is it that they are being nasty about performing 3 and 4D scans?! Honestly it makes no sense if we are will to pay out of pocket. So friday after the regular off site scan, we see the Perinatologist and I'm going to ask her for the 4D scan and have HER make the recommendations to the jerk in her sonographer practice. All I want is a stinkin picture close up of my baby and her little facial expressions. Is that REALLY too much to ask for some reassurance after a second trimester loss?!:dohh::shrug:
> 
> Okay, I'm off my soapbox of hormonal emotions. :wacko:

I am so sorry to hear about your bad experience with the sonographer :hugs: Why can't these people have a little more sensitivity? :nope:

I hope Friday all is sorted for you to get a 4D scan of Amelia :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMM....get an electronic toy and use it in front of him! :grr: 

And tonight, give Kirby the spot next to you in bed and have him sleep on the sofa! :grr:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> newmarriedgal - oh my. I am so sorry! I hope this may turn out to be a blessing in disguise for you and your new family! :hugs:
> 
> omm - huge :hugs: and doggie smoochies from my pair of jack russell terrors! I don't really have any advice for you except be gentle with yourself. this whole TTC or NTNP lark is soooo stressful and sometimes men are just dolts! - big loves xx

Awwww thanks honey, and tell your pair of jack russells i said thanks, even if they are terrors lol.


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Oh ladies you all make me feel so much better! I'm sure we will be ok but boy was it shocking to get that news! on the plus side - I can now take a nap mid-day and I feel much better now! You are all right, everything happens for a reason and I'm hoping God knows I will be able to take much better care of myself and little poppy now that I can rest away from the stress of work.
> 
> Today is DH's birthday! He is now officially 55! I'm treating him to dinner out at a fancy steak house (just hoping I can keep the food down, let alone fit into my dress - things are shifting! :haha:)
> 
> OMM - I want you to know that I cried because you were crying at home depot! Damn hormones! :haha: But on the matter of your OH - I'm so sorry. men can be such dummies sometimes! Charlie tried that with me (getting frisky during AF before we officially started trying, but let's be real here, I've been trying since the wedding) and when I got upset he told me he thought it would take stress off me and we could enjoy things when we know there was no chance....no chance, no stress. I seriously just stared at him silently for about 4 minutes before turning around and leaving the room. He quietly crept back to me with his tail between his legs knowing that was one of the stupid things he says sometimes! :wacko: Not trying to brush off your feelings though hon, sometimes they can be SO ANNOYING!
> 
> much love to you all who support me and each other every day and in every way. what the hell would I do without my girls...I do NOT want to know! :hugs:

Awwww happy birthday to your DH, yea he is the speed limit lol. I sure hope you can have a good time. Now listen poppy you let your mommy and daddy enjoy their birthday celebration, and in about 7 months or so you will be enjoying yours!! 

Thanks honey, gotta love the hormones lol, and awwww i know what your dh did was stupid, but so sweet to try and take some pressure off of you. See thats the stupid thing with my DH, when we go for the IUI's he is all ready and on time to do it, but just us, nah something is always taking him away, and then of course me being a woman, i worry that he is not attracted, or that i am not good enough in bed, you know stupid stuff lol. I will be ok, he will be all sweet and very accomodating now lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, i am a bit sad today, i love my DH very much, but he keeps blowing me off for DTD, ok i get it, i have a way higher sex drive than he does, which is odd considering its usually the other way around, anyway, i guessed that i would be ovulating, but have been unable to get him to do anything, he just keeps telling me tomorrow, well last night was the straw that broke the camels back, he turned me down yet again, and he knows that i have been going nuts for a couple days now. I just rolled over and went to sleep, and he knew i was mad, then he says "I could be persuaded" and i said i am tired of persuading you. I feel like i am constantly hounding him, i did this with my ex too, and i am tired of feeling like a puppy looking for a pat on the head, i am done and that is what i told him, i love him very much, and i wont leave him, but i am done with chasing him, i have no idea why i am so emotional, but that is not helping either. When he left for work he was all in the mood, and i told him forget about tonight, i wont be in the mood, i dont want pitty sex, i want him to want to be with me, but i guess his cell phone is more important. Sigh........... Defiantly no babies for us, we cant even manage to DTD, and i think i ovulated last night, my left ovary was really hurting yesterday, and last night i coughed and omg i was in so much pain, it went away today, so i am assuming that i ovulated, another wasted month. Sorry to unload on you ladies, but i knew you would all understand. And WTF is up with all the emotions with me, if i just ovulated i should not be this way, the past couple days i have been so grumpy, and now today i am all weepy, same thing with the fat day this past weekend, i was all upset and in tears, ugh stupid body is going whacky!!
> 
> Oh OMM, so sorry to hear this, it sounds as if you are hormonally sensitive, and we all get like this. We don't know whether we are coming or going.. It sounds as if your DH doesn't want to let you down by saying that you could 'be persuaded', but you don't want to have to persuade anybody to have sex with you, you want them to be as 'up for it' as you! Hmmm... this is ripe for misunderstanding and hurt feelings. Guess it would be a good idea to have a chat about this when you're not feeling as emotional, and explain to him exactly how you feel, and see if you can come to some compromise. The worst thing for us is that we are racing against the biological clock and each month we have only a few days to conceive. This means that the pressure is horrendous. As an aside, it occured to me earlier on as I am on CD 9 (I think?) that I'm not remotely bothered about timing sex to coincide with ovulation this month, as my treatment is about to start. The relief is indescribable!
> 
> Perhaps he is feelin pressured to perform at this time, and that you want him for his swimmers and not for him??? Anyway, my advice, tell him exactly how you feel and how his behaviour makes you feel. I'm sure he will be understanding and realise how bad you feel about the whole thing!
> 
> Hang on in there and I hope you get it sorted!
> Lots of love,
> A
> P.S. I ADORE your avator pics. I absolutely love labradors. Mine, Cindy, died in April-I was distraught. They are the sweetest creatures!Click to expand...

Thanks honey, see thats the stupid thing with him, if i tell him i am ovulating he is all over me to DTD, but if i dont say anything then he has no interest, its almost like he only wants me for my eggs lol. I know we will work it out, i know he feels really bad about it right now, but i am going to let him hang for a bit, i am not just a baby factory here lol.

And thanks Kirby is actually a flat coat retreiver/newfoundland something lol, i rescued him from a shelter 6 years ago, he was all of 5 weeks old, and only weighed 3lbs, now he is 6 years old and weighs 62lbs, he is the love of my life. He kind of looks like a black golden retreiver in the summer, and more newfoundland in the winter, he builds up so much fur you cannot see his collar or tags lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Indigo77 said:


> OMM....get an electronic toy and use it in front of him! :grr:
> 
> And tonight, give Kirby the spot next to you in bed and have him sleep on the sofa! :grr:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG i cracked up at this, just too funny, hmmmmm now you have given me an idea lol. And the sofa is too good for him, to the shed i say lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i love you all thank you for your love and support and all the hugs today, they have made me feel so much better!!! :hugs:

Padbrat, good to see you, sending you some big :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Y'all ... I am devastated for my friend. She's the one that is a week behind me and has the same fertility doc. After 3 years TTC, 2 failed IUIs, and a lot of money for IVF she finally got pg. She went for an early scan & didn't see a heartbeat. A week later, still no heartbeat. Finally, last wee she saw her baby's heartbeat, but baby was measuring a weak behind. Went back today & the baby is gone. I am gutted for her and petrified too that if something happens to my babies, I will not have the strength to deal. I know it can be done but I am almost constantly worried. I feel such guilt that I am worried. I could be dealing with a loss right now too. Anyway, I've just been crying for my friend and I don't have the right words to help her.


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Y'all ... I am devastated for my friend. She's the one that is a week behind me and has the same fertility doc. After 3 years TTC, 2 failed IUIs, and a lot of money for IVF she finally got pg. She went for an early scan & didn't see a heartbeat. A week later, still no heartbeat. Finally, last wee she saw her baby's heartbeat, but baby was measuring a weak behind. Went back today & the baby is gone. I am gutted for her and petrified too that if something happens to my babies, I will not have the strength to deal. I know it can be done but I am almost constantly worried. I feel such guilt that I am worried. I could be dealing with a loss right now too. Anyway, I've just been crying for my friend and I don't have the right words to help her.

Oh honey i am so sorry to hear that, please dont worry about your little ones, you saw heartbeats right on time, her's was having an issue from the begining. Unfortunatly there is nothing you can say to her, all you can do is be there to hold her and listen to her when she needs you. :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

https://www.dukesmalibu.com *Dwrgi*- I never even thought to do a link...here is where we had my birthday dinner. I loved the hotel, I read the history...300 years old...wow! I love Europe for that....amazing history and buildings!!! The hotel was absolutely beautiful....if I'm ever able to visit Wales...that will sure be on my list to see. The boat ride also looks so serene and beautiful!!! How fun!!! I'm doing okay. I stopped temping, opks...everything...just really needed a break. I'm really excited to hear about your ivf protocol. I know it will work out and you will be holding your baby/babies before you know it!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: * omm*- hope hubby starts behaving himself very soon! Your doggie-so cute! * Lava*- omgoodness! I'm so very sorry for your friend. I'm so sad for her. Please try not to transfer that on yourself..you need to take good care mommy and your two lil ones...even though it's a really tough situation. *MommysAngel*- what jerks!!!! sorry but I don't understand why they didn't do the 3d & 4d...you want to see your baby and you have every right!!!!! I hope you can get it sorted very quickly.:hugs::hugs: (my posts are going to look funny from now on....since, I spilled a glass of wine on my laptop, my enter/return key doesn't work...we have ordered replacement parts from our friend that deals with this for a living...thank god.


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Dwrgi*- forgot to say we sat in the barefoot bar...there is a picture of it with the purple sunset. and drank the tropical fruity drinks!!!:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> https://www.dukesmalibu.com *Dwrgi*- I never even thought to do a link...here is where we had my birthday dinner. I loved the hotel, I read the history...300 years old...wow! I love Europe for that....amazing history and buildings!!! The hotel was absolutely beautiful....if I'm ever able to visit Wales...that will sure be on my list to see. The boat ride also looks so serene and beautiful!!! How fun!!! I'm doing okay. I stopped temping, opks...everything...just really needed a break. I'm really excited to hear about your ivf protocol. I know it will work out and you will be holding your baby/babies before you know it!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: * omm*- hope hubby starts behaving himself very soon! Your doggie-so cute! * Lava*- omgoodness! I'm so very sorry for your friend. I'm so sad for her. Please try not to transfer that on yourself..you need to take good care mommy and your two lil ones...even though it's a really tough situation. *MommysAngel*- what jerks!!!! sorry but I don't understand why they didn't do the 3d & 4d...you want to see your baby and you have every right!!!!! I hope you can get it sorted very quickly.:hugs::hugs: (my posts are going to look funny from now on....since, I spilled a glass of wine on my laptop, my enter/return key doesn't work...we have ordered replacement parts from our friend that deals with this for a living...thank god.


Hia Luv, This looks amazing, I am dead jealous!!! :thumbup::thumbup: It looks like the place you'd imagine in a tropical resort-you are soooooooo lucky living nearby! I'm glad you had a good time! I loved the hotel we stayed at so much, that I would like to get married there next year-working on OH as he thinks we're doing it in a marquee at the castle in our village!!!

https://www.castlewales.com/coity.html

Hmmm, we'll see!!! Hope you're okay hun. I have the Headmaster in the classroom next door, so I'd better get back to my books!!!

Hello toi Everybody! Skye, I loves loves loves your bump-did you have a nice birthday??

And, OMM, hope things are better. I did wonder if Kirby was a lab or a retriever, he is absolutely gorgeous...

Lava, I'm sorry for your friend. It's hard for me to read that post as I'm about to embark on IVF myself...., and it makes me think mine will fail. It's all such a minefield and so full of possible problems. Have to be positive. Hope you're okay? Your tweenies sound as if they're coming along well!! Hope you're feeling less nauseous!!

Lots of love to you all-I'm still her!! I have writing diarrhoea!
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

lavalux said:


> Y'all ... I am devastated for my friend. She's the one that is a week behind me and has the same fertility doc. After 3 years TTC, 2 failed IUIs, and a lot of money for IVF she finally got pg. She went for an early scan & didn't see a heartbeat. A week later, still no heartbeat. Finally, last wee she saw her baby's heartbeat, but baby was measuring a weak behind. Went back today & the baby is gone. I am gutted for her and petrified too that if something happens to my babies, I will not have the strength to deal. I know it can be done but I am almost constantly worried. I feel such guilt that I am worried. I could be dealing with a loss right now too. Anyway, I've just been crying for my friend and I don't have the right words to help her.

Lava so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: Please try not to worry about your LOs :hugs:

I'm sure just being there for your friend when she needs you is more important that the right words :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

OMM...:hugs: honey and aren't they just so frustrating? I know it's hard enough TTC as it is without them being complete twazacks about it. I hope he comes to his senses and gives you some loving really soon as you are such a lovely and attractive lady :hugs:

Macwooly...:hugs: how are things going for you honey?

Tiger...hope you're doing ok too :hugs:

Luv...thanks for the congrats...glad you had a lovely birthday and the cake looked delicious :hugs:

Butterfly...hoping you have caught the eggy hun :thumbup:

MA...fabulous update :flower:

Skye...awesome bump :happydance:

Padbrat...:hugs: honey, hope you are doing ok? Thank you for my congrats too :hugs:

Purplelou...how did the birthday celebrations go? Hope you are doing ok too :hugs:

Dwrgi...hope you enjoyed your birthday celebrations and you're ok?

HA...:hugs:

FM...:hugs:

Twinkle...:hugs:

Lava...so sorry to hear of your friends sad news. It is hard trying to remain positive but you have seen your babies and their heartbeats (which are on track too) so you have a really low risk of anything happening now :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to anyone I have missed :wacko:

AFM...nothing going on really and time is dragging :hissy:

:hugs: and :dust: to you all

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Thank you everyone for your sweet, sympathetic & encouraging words. I am sorry if it was a hard post to read, but I didnt really know who else I could tell my concerns to. My DH, who is normally very compassionate, I think is secretly scared too so he just said that I need to separate our situations. He is right, but y'all had better words. 

Dwrgi,
Although my friend lost her baby after IVF, we know that happens without fertility treatment as well. They got pg with their 1st IVF and that should encourage you that it can happen on your first too. I keep trying to remind myself ... one step at a time. I am very excited about your next cycle.

Padbrat,
Thanks for checking in on us. I think of you often & wonder how you are doing so it was good to hear from you.

MA,
That was a wonderful post about Doug feeling Amelia kick. What a wonderful experience!

Butterfly,
So glad you got your DTD in before ovulation. Now you just need to sit back and try to relax.

Never,
Hope you & that sticky bean are doing ok. How are you feeling?

OMM,
I was actually composing a long post to you last night before my phone ran out of juice & powered off. I just wanted to say I can relate. Not that my sex drive is thru the roof, but it is higher than my husbands. Even before TTC, we got in fights about it b/c I got sick of initiating. Then I would stop and wait to see how long we would go before he initiated and we'd wait too long for my taste. He felt pressured & I felt undesirable. We went to see a counselor about it before we married. The issue wad tied to finances & work stress, not me or how attractive I am. We worked thru it by learning how & when to communicate about it (not in bed, when things were good btn us). Once we started TTC, we actually had more sex, but we both were frustrated by having to perform on a schedule. It's funny, but the IUIs took some of the pressure off doing it at the right time. All this to say, I know your husband loves you & thinks you are beautiful. Good luck. I know you all will work through it.

Skye,
Is your mom still with you & feeling better! Hope you had a great birthday.

Luv,
That place looks amazing! How romantic. I love the beach & the sunset!

Hi to Twinkle, FM, HA, Tiger, Purple, Macwooly, and anyone else I missed. It's almost the weekend and for me, only 1 more day until the final Harry Potter movie! ;) So excited!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Thank you everyone for your sweet, sympathetic & encouraging words. I am sorry if it was a hard post to read, but I didnt really know who else I could tell my concerns to. My DH, who is normally very compassionate, I think is secretly scared too so he just said that I need to separate our situations. He is right, but y'all had better words.
> 
> Dwrgi,
> Although my friend lost her baby after IVF, we know that happens without fertility treatment as well. They got pg with their 1st IVF and that should encourage you that it can happen on your first too. I keep trying to remind myself ... one step at a time. I am very excited about your next cycle.
> 
> Padbrat,
> Thanks for checking in on us. I think of you often & wonder how you are doing so it was good to hear from you.
> 
> MA,
> That was a wonderful post about Doug feeling Amelia kick. What a wonderful experience!
> 
> Butterfly,
> So glad you got your DTD in before ovulation. Now you just need to sit back and try to relax.
> 
> Never,
> Hope you & that sticky bean are doing ok. How are you feeling?
> 
> OMM,
> I was actually composing a long post to you last night before my phone ran out of juice & powered off. I just wanted to say I can relate. Not that my sex drive is thru the roof, but it is higher than my husbands. Even before TTC, we got in fights about it b/c I got sick of initiating. Then I would stop and wait to see how long we would go before he initiated and we'd wait too long for my taste. He felt pressured & I felt undesirable. We went to see a counselor about it before we married. The issue wad tied to finances & work stress, not me or how attractive I am. We worked thru it by learning how & when to communicate about it (not in bed, when things were good btn us). Once we started TTC, we actually had more sex, but we both were frustrated by having to perform on a schedule. It's funny, but the IUIs took some of the pressure off doing it at the right time. All this to say, I know your husband loves you & thinks you are beautiful. Good luck. I know you all will work through it.
> 
> Skye,
> Is your mom still with you & feeling better! Hope you had a great birthday.
> 
> Luv,
> That place looks amazing! How romantic. I love the beach & the sunset!
> 
> Hi to Twinkle, FM, HA, Tiger, Purple, Macwooly, and anyone else I missed. It's almost the weekend and for me, only 1 more day until the final Harry Potter movie! ;) So excited!

Honey you are so exactly right, for him most of the time its work stress that stops him, i am glad to know that i am not the only one who has this happen to me, and i laughed when you said that you would wait to see how long until he initiates it lol, i have done the same thing, and then within a short amount of time give up and seduce him again lol. We talked last night, and i think he understands what i was feeling. A big part of the problem was me too, for some reason i was so over emotional the past couple of days, we are both much better this morning. He was funny last night he kept saying "No Sex?" and i said not for a while, and he was really bummed out by it, this morning he said he was going to seduce me into having it again lol. I hate that i tell myself i wont worry about TTC and then end up doing exactly that. Even without OPK's and temping i still know what my body is doing, kind of hard to ignore that and just let it go. I do get frustrated with him that he keeps saying he wants a baby, but then does not cooperate when its that time to do it. Thankfully we are both much better today, and tonight i will probably get some loving lol.

Thank you all for the comments on my dog, he is the love of my life. Its so funny, about 6 months ago he started to get white spots on his face, they are snow white, the vet said it is probably one of his breeds comming out, he looks like he got splashed with bleach lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Onmymind the other thing I'm thinking is that you are a woman now hitting your sexual peak (mid thirties to fiftyish) whereas men of the same age tend to be a bit less motivated in that area, it's not your fault in any way it's just a biological fact....which is why a lot of 35+ ladies go down the "cougar" track (at least one of the reasons LOL).

Maybe after work you could do would be to get him up and moving, go for a bike ride or a walk with your lovely dog, and some exercise could get his endorphins up a bit and help him cope with his work stress and hopefully that would liven up things in the bedroom.


----------



## FutureMommie

Omm- I'm sending lots of hugs your way!!!

MA- Way to go for not backing down. That is really horrible that you were given incorrect info all becuase the sono tech was just a miserable person. I would definately let the dr that refers you back what the tech said. You would think people would be a little more sensetive especially working in that enviroment. Ugggh!

Pad-Thanks for popping in and checking on us.

Lava- I am so sorry about you friend, I can not even begin to imagine what she must be feeling. Just let her know you are there if you need her. Take care of yourself too. 

AFM- Not much going on here, I haven't had much to say lately but I am lurking.


----------



## goldie66

I haven't been on here much and just seen the fab news,Congratulations lava :happydance:, aaah wee twins how fabulous.healthy and happy 9mths..

Also to the other girls who got a :bfp:

I'm on cycle 5 ttc#1 

I'm on day 20 and my CBFM says high for last 8days but no peak,my peak was day 12 last mth and day 14 mth before..this is 3rd mth using CBFM..

Really think EPO and Angus castus messed up my cycle,have always been regular...


I'm 40 OH 40....


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

To everyone
xxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

never - DH's birthday waslovely thank you! :hugs:

Lava - sending you warm :hugs: as you are there for your friend. it's a horrible situation and so very sad, I'll be thinking of her. and I'll be thinking of you and those tiny twins - remember to take care of yourself!


----------



## onmymind17

NorthStar said:


> Onmymind the other thing I'm thinking is that you are a woman now hitting your sexual peak (mid thirties to fiftyish) whereas men of the same age tend to be a bit less motivated in that area, it's not your fault in any way it's just a biological fact....which is why a lot of 35+ ladies go down the "cougar" track (at least one of the reasons LOL).
> 
> Maybe after work you could do would be to get him up and moving, go for a bike ride or a walk with your lovely dog, and some exercise could get his endorphins up a bit and help him cope with his work stress and hopefully that would liven up things in the bedroom.

LOL funny you mention that, last night i said we should go for a bike ride tonight, that might just work, to relax him. And your right, we do tend to peak much later than them, so that is part of the problem. And a big part was me getting all upset about it, today i can see things much clearer, and i feel bad, i mean we dtd friday and saturday, so i should not have been all that upset that we did not do it tues or wed, but i knew i was ovulating and that was part of what was driving me. I think i just need to be more open with him, for my DH he actually does better if i tell him i am ovulating, then he is all for it to try for a baby, if i dont say anything then he is more likely to not want to do anything. I am much better this morning, not so emotional, at least i dont feel like i am going to cry at every little thing lol. Thanks so much for your help, i really appreciate all the advice and love.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

onmymind17 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Onmymind the other thing I'm thinking is that you are a woman now hitting your sexual peak (mid thirties to fiftyish) whereas men of the same age tend to be a bit less motivated in that area, it's not your fault in any way it's just a biological fact....which is why a lot of 35+ ladies go down the "cougar" track (at least one of the reasons LOL).
> 
> Maybe after work you could do would be to get him up and moving, go for a bike ride or a walk with your lovely dog, and some exercise could get his endorphins up a bit and help him cope with his work stress and hopefully that would liven up things in the bedroom.
> 
> LOL funny you mention that, last night i said we should go for a bike ride tonight, that might just work, to relax him. And your right, we do tend to peak much later than them, so that is part of the problem. And a big part was me getting all upset about it, today i can see things much clearer, and i feel bad, i mean we dtd friday and saturday, so i should not have been all that upset that we did not do it tues or wed, but i knew i was ovulating and that was part of what was driving me. I think i just need to be more open with him, for my DH he actually does better if i tell him i am ovulating, then he is all for it to try for a baby, if i dont say anything then he is more likely to not want to do anything. I am much better this morning, not so emotional, at least i dont feel like i am going to cry at every little thing lol. Thanks so much for your help, i really appreciate all the advice and love.:hugs:Click to expand...

No worries OMM, it's at all unusual this issue, and you don't want to have to ASK him you want him to want to get jiggy:haha: that is 100% understandable. But for sure you have the right idea, get him out of that work headspace by doing something fun that you both enjoy and he should feel more receptive to :sex:


----------



## lavalux

Ooh, Northstar, that is a good point I hadn't thought of as I'm 8 years younger than DH. ;)

Goldie, love your pic! Thanks for the sweet comments. I hope that you get you're BFP soon! Glad to see you posting on here!


----------



## onmymind17

:huh:ok i think there is something seriously wrong with me lol, for lunch today i just ate a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich, a container of Activia cherry yogurt, and some Taco flavored Doritos lol, what a combo :haha:


----------



## newmarriedgal

onmymind17 said:


> :huh:ok i think there is something seriously wrong with me lol, for lunch today i just ate a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich, a container of Activia cherry yogurt, and some Taco flavored Doritos lol, what a combo :haha:

I'm alternating between loving that lunch and it making me :sick: :haha::haha:

Lava - I'm so sorry my dear about your friend :hugs: I'm sure your being a wonderful friend is exactly what she needs right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DH's bday dinner was fantastic - poppy was Very good and didn't make me nauseous at all! :happydance::happydance: We had steak, mashed potatoes, roasted mushrooms and some Parmesan Truffle fries (my choice!) topped off with a piece of flourless chocolate cake! yum! After a little bit of :sex: i think i passed out in a food coma! 

Although - this morning I have decided that the calcium fortified orange juice is NOT a good thing as I was ok until I had it then I felt nauseous for about 3 hours until I broke down and cracked open the saltines (but now I'm in the mood for doritos!)


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> :huh:ok i think there is something seriously wrong with me lol, for lunch today i just ate a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich, a container of Activia cherry yogurt, and some Taco flavored Doritos lol, what a combo :haha:
> 
> I'm alternating between loving that lunch and it making me :sick: :haha::haha:
> 
> Lava - I'm so sorry my dear about your friend :hugs: I'm sure your being a wonderful friend is exactly what she needs right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> DH's bday dinner was fantastic - poppy was Very good and didn't make me nauseous at all! :happydance::happydance: We had steak, mashed potatoes, roasted mushrooms and some Parmesan Truffle fries (my choice!) topped off with a piece of flourless chocolate cake! yum! After a little bit of :sex: i think i passed out in a food coma!
> 
> Although - this morning I have decided that the calcium fortified orange juice is NOT a good thing as I was ok until I had it then I felt nauseous for about 3 hours until I broke down and cracked open the saltines (but now I'm in the mood for doritos!)Click to expand...

Ohhhh honey stay away from the OJ, that is waaaaay to acidy, and yep yummmm doritos lol, i am so glad that poppy listened and let you have a nice dinner, sounds yummy especially the parmesan truffle fries, yummmmmm


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies, I think I will take a break from visiting the thread everyday for a while. I will be lurking though just to see how you guys are. I just need a mini break to get my emotions in check. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## StarWishBaby

Thanks for ur support. I am glad someone understands.


----------



## StarWishBaby

I hope soon u will have ur hearts desire. A bundle of joy to call ur own. I am 39 and also ttc. Our prayers will be answered soon. Remain hopeful.


----------



## Neversaynever

FM....massive :hugs: and take all the time you need :friends:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies, I think I will take a break from visiting the thread everyday for a while. I will be lurking though just to see how you guys are. I just need a mini break to get my emotions in check. Good luck to all of you.

HI FM-just wanted to say that we're here for you whenever you're ready. I think this whole process is hugely difficult and demands a lot from us-to log in and read others posts just magnifies the fact we're failing to conceive. I know exactly how you feel. If you need to get in touch with me re. IVF then please get in touch. I shall be thinking of you and I wish you the very best-you sooooooo deserve your BFP. 

Lots of hugs and fingers crossed for you.

A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

FM - take care of your self and enjoy lurking and your mini break :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all - just caught up - big hugs to everyone. I'm just sitting out the PMS filled week until AF arrives. 

Slightly off topic, one for our American ladies - I went in Selfridges in our local shopping mall last night & they had a whole stand of American food stuffs. I still dream about things I ate during my 3 months visit and so i went for a look. They had Jif peanut butter for £4.99 - that's over $8!! Lucky Charms were nearly $12 and even kraft Mac & cheese (which I lived on when I hard almost no money left) were $9!!!


----------



## Macwooly

FM - take all the time away you need :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle,
That is funny. I noticed recently that we now have a British section at a US grocery called Kroger. they have marshmallow fluff (don't recall the name but good with peanut butter on sandwich bread), Jordan almonds, Cadburry chocolate bars, digestive biscuits, and marmalaid. It's also expensive!


----------



## Desperado167

Fm,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies, I think I will take a break from visiting the thread everyday for a while. I will be lurking though just to see how you guys are. I just need a mini break to get my emotions in check. Good luck to all of you.

:hugs: Totaly understandable honey, you take as much time as you need and we will be right here with open arms when you want to come back :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> hey all - just caught up - big hugs to everyone. I'm just sitting out the PMS filled week until AF arrives.
> 
> Slightly off topic, one for our American ladies - I went in Selfridges in our local shopping mall last night & they had a whole stand of American food stuffs. I still dream about things I ate during my 3 months visit and so i went for a look. They had Jif peanut butter for £4.99 - that's over $8!! Lucky Charms were nearly $12 and even kraft Mac & cheese (which I lived on when I hard almost no money left) were $9!!!

Holy crap, $9 for Kraft Mac & Cheese, dang, i pay about 85 cents for it here, and our cereal is expensive here too but not that bad, Lucky Charms are about $4 for a box. 

:hugs: to you for the PMS week, your not out until she shows though!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Twinkle,
> That is funny. I noticed recently that we now have a British section at a US grocery called Kroger. they have marshmallow fluff (don't recall the name but good with peanut butter on sandwich bread), Jordan almonds, Cadburry chocolate bars, digestive biscuits, and marmalaid. It's also expensive!

Hmmmm interesting, we have always had those items here in Chicago, except for the digestive biscuits, not sure i have heard of those lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle,
> That is funny. I noticed recently that we now have a British section at a US grocery called Kroger. they have marshmallow fluff (don't recall the name but good with peanut butter on sandwich bread), Jordan almonds, Cadburry chocolate bars, digestive biscuits, and marmalaid. It's also expensive!
> 
> Hmmmm interesting, we have always had those items here in Chicago, except for the digestive biscuits, not sure i have heard of those lol.Click to expand...

Oh, digestive biscuits are yummy, especially when you dunk them in your mug of tea :thumbup: They also have them with one side covered in milk or dark chocolate.. lethal! :haha:

The one thing I struggle to get here is cinnamon chewing gum, I try and stock up when I'm in the US - which is not as often as I'd like!

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies, I think I will take a break from visiting the thread everyday for a while. I will be lurking though just to see how you guys are. I just need a mini break to get my emotions in check. Good luck to all of you.

Good luck to you, FutureMommie, we're crossing everything for you and sending you strong, positive vibes. We'll still be here whenever you need support or just want to drop by to say 'hi'. :hugs:

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

:happydance: TGIF ladies!!!!! I am wishing you all a wonderful very happy day!!

Oh and DH and i had a loooooong talk last night, we got a lot of things worked out, and one of them is we are going to try for another IUI in Sept or Oct!! We will be using a different RE this time, i refuse to go back to that other one, bunch of idiots over there. We are going to start working out more, going bike riding, walking the dog ect, and in general get healthier. I am very excited about the IUI, it has been in the back of my mind for quite some time to do another one, i kept trying to push it away, but for some reason it just wont go. Not much hope for me this cycle, we dtd last friday and saturday, and i am pretty sure i ovulated tues night, so i am not too hopeful that the swimmers will hold on that long, but DH has now agreed that when i am ovulating no matter how he feels he will do his part :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> :happydance: TGIF ladies!!!!! I am wishing you all a wonderful very happy day!!
> 
> Oh and DH and i had a loooooong talk last night, we got a lot of things worked out, and one of them is we are going to try for another IUI in Sept or Oct!! We will be using a different RE this time, i refuse to go back to that other one, bunch of idiots over there. We are going to start working out more, going bike riding, walking the dog ect, and in general get healthier. I am very excited about the IUI, it has been in the back of my mind for quite some time to do another one, i kept trying to push it away, but for some reason it just wont go. Not much hope for me this cycle, we dtd last friday and saturday, and i am pretty sure i ovulated tues night, so i am not too hopeful that the swimmers will hold on that long, but DH has now agreed that when i am ovulating no matter how he feels he will do his part :happydance:

So pleased you had a talk and got some things sorted :thumbup: And excellent news that you're going to give IUI another go with a different RE :thumbup: Here's some :dust: to start stock-piling for your IUI month :dust: But praying that your get a BFP and a really sticky bean before you go for IUI :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

FM :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

OMM glad you got things sorted and can look forward to your IUI :thumbup:

Just stopping in briefly before heading down to London for the art fair this weekend - shame a monsoon is forecast and it is outside :dohh:

:dust: to everyone, am kind of feeling whatever as I just feel like I am resigning myself to the fact that this won't happen for me, just shouldn't have left it so late :nope:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: TGIF ladies!!!!! I am wishing you all a wonderful very happy day!!
> 
> Oh and DH and i had a loooooong talk last night, we got a lot of things worked out, and one of them is we are going to try for another IUI in Sept or Oct!! We will be using a different RE this time, i refuse to go back to that other one, bunch of idiots over there. We are going to start working out more, going bike riding, walking the dog ect, and in general get healthier. I am very excited about the IUI, it has been in the back of my mind for quite some time to do another one, i kept trying to push it away, but for some reason it just wont go. Not much hope for me this cycle, we dtd last friday and saturday, and i am pretty sure i ovulated tues night, so i am not too hopeful that the swimmers will hold on that long, but DH has now agreed that when i am ovulating no matter how he feels he will do his part :happydance:
> 
> So pleased you had a talk and got some things sorted :thumbup: And excellent news that you're going to give IUI another go with a different RE :thumbup: Here's some :dust: to start stock-piling for your IUI month :dust: But praying that your get a BFP and a really sticky bean before you go for IUI :dust:Click to expand...

Awwww thanks honey, and thanks for the dust, i will defiantly hold on to it, and yep you just never know when a sticky bean miracle will show up lol. I am really looking forward to the IUI, something has been driving me to do this again for a while now, i am just glad that DH and I are on the same page now.


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> FM :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> OMM glad you got things sorted and can look forward to your IUI :thumbup:
> 
> Just stopping in briefly before heading down to London for the art fair this weekend - shame a monsoon is forecast and it is outside :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to everyone, am kind of feeling whatever as I just feel like I am resigning myself to the fact that this won't happen for me, just shouldn't have left it so late :nope:

Thanks honey, i sure hope the monsson holds off so you can enjoy your art fair, you could send a little bit of it this way, we were flooding in May and June and now we are dry as a bone, and we are going into a heat wave, they are talking our temps will be 97 F with a heat index of 120!! Its a good time to have a pool and AC over here thats for sure lol.

Awww honey big hugs to you, please dont give up hope, its all we have, and i really do believe that one day soon your going to get your beautiful sticky bean, dont beat yourself up about waiting, i know its frustrating to hear that everything happens for a reason, but it truly does. :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Butterfly67 said:


> FM :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> OMM glad you got things sorted and can look forward to your IUI :thumbup:
> 
> Just stopping in briefly before heading down to London for the art fair this weekend - shame a monsoon is forecast and it is outside :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to everyone, am kind of feeling whatever as I just feel like I am resigning myself to the fact that this won't happen for me, just shouldn't have left it so late :nope:

Hi Butterfly :hi:

Hang-in there, hun, we all get days when we feel like that, but as we know from so many of the ladies on this site, it is possible. I'm definitely not giving up on you getting your little bean, so take a breather.. you're gonna get there. 

I hope you have a great weekend in my home town - lots of sales! And for now, big, squishy :hugs:

C xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks OMM and Tiger, you made me cry (in a nice way) :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey OMM, that's brilliant that you and your OH had a long chat and so good that you've decided on another IUI. It is clear that you know you want to do it, something is driving you on! Let's hope that this will be THE one for you! So very pleased and fingers crossed for you!

Enjoy your weekend hun!
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks OMM and Tiger, you made me cry (in a nice way) :hugs:

The girls are right-hang on in there! I think we all started off this experience thinking that it would happen straight away and then when it didn't we start to get despondent. Some of us have different issues (hence me 3 and a half years later and still no baban), but we have got to remain positive, and until that day you decide that you have had enough (and let's hope you never get to that point as you will have got your BFP), you have got to believe that it will happen. So, please try and stay strong and remain optimistic-you WILL get pregnant, you WILL, you WILL. Repeat after me!!!

Good luck with the art fair-hope the rain holds off. I think we're getting your monsoon now as it is is bucketing down in South Wales, and I have a husky waiting to go and run!! It is horrible out there! 

Take care hun and big hugs to you!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks dwrgi, chanting to myself as I sit in my car in the pissing rain hoping the paintings I managed to put out have enough plastic on to protect them as I'm not getting out! Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

OMM...glad you talked and have now decided to do another IUI :thumbup: 

Tiger...love the new pic...when do you see your doctor for your results?

Butterfly...hope the rain eases and your paintings are ok and being sold too :thumbup:

Dwrgi...finished marking yet? How are things?

Twinkle, HA, Padbrat, missyT, gingerbread, purplelou, macwooly, FM and everyone else that I have forgotten :wacko:..:hugs:

AFM, had a coulple of pieces of bad news over the last couple of days that have completely thrown me. My friend went for a scan at nine weeks and she has lost both of her twins :cry: another friend has 10cm cysts attached to both ovaries and everything else there and has been told her blood results are abnormal. Please have my friends in your thoughts.

On a positive note...I went for my scan for possible cysts today, pregnancy is in uterus, there was a yolk sac too and I'm measuring right where I should be. Hopefully, little Furry will continue to grow.

Love, :hugs: and :dust:

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Never,
I'm so sad to hear about your friends. My good friend who was 1 week behind me went for her D&C yesterday and confirmed that she lost twins as well. I am very happy to learn that you had a good scan. I have my next one on Tuesday and don't think they will do an u/s, but I'm hoping things are progressing normally and we will be referred to a maternal/fetal specialist who will do another u/s for us the following week. As stressful as they are, at least I get some (hopefully) positive reassurance that everything is ok. Wish I worried less, but it is hard.

Butterfly,
Hope you are having great weather for your art fair, the rain is lifting, and you are selling lots of pieces. Your work is beautiful.

OMM,
So glad you and your DH had a good chat! It's great that you are on the same page about the IUI. That is exciting news! And maybe it will take the pressure off this month and you can focus on reconnecting without TTC.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! :hi:

Twinks, Holy CATS! They are gorging you all for money. I'm wondering if you can just get it through a website here in the states and it would be cheaper with shipping. :shrug: 

Wegmans has always carried food from Scotland, England, Italy, Germany, etc. I LOVE my Aero bars, fizzy pop and spotted dick. :haha: I CAN live without marmite. I don't know how some of you eat that horrifying salty stuff on toast. ((FAINT)) 

We also have a specialty european market here so I get my stuff there. 

FM, I understand darlin. :hugs: I DO hope you are blessed with child sometime soon. Love you to pieces sweetheart! :hug:

Update on our appointment for anyone that wants to know:


Spoiler
FINALLY got some good news. While I'm still funneling above the stitch it's nothing too harsh. I actually GAINED length from 2cm's to 2.5. :happydance: Amelia still isn't cooperating with positioning. She's bum up face down in breach position however everything they could get looks very good. She weight 2.5 lbs and measurements are on track.





I was given permission to do MORE now though not straining too much. :happydance: The stitch combined with 17P is working quite well. Though I could go at any time now...according to the sonogram, the perinatologist is guessing from 34 wks to term. Anyones guess, but she has a high rate of mortality now. 

Such good news I could DANCE! :happydance:

Now we wait for the pediatric cardiologist appointment on the 26th where we HOPE they will finally clear here of VSD. 

Also wanted to say that the perinatologist put in an order for a facial 3D scan at the office for the next appointment at 32wks. :happydance: This of course is IF she cooperates. So far all her photo's have been fuzzy because she just likes the position she's in. When they try to move her, she kicks back. :haha: Has a little temper our little Amelia. Sorry about the attatchment coming out of the spoiler but I can't figure out how to move it.

Love and :hug: to you all.

Rebekah
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0132.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## padbrat

Lava... please do not worry, your friend is going through a tragic and awful experience.... doesn't mean it will happen to you. Stressing will not help or stop the inevitable... so please don't stress dear xx

Rebekah Amelia is gorgoeus xxxx

FM - so am with ya. Lurk away darling... we are here... even if some of us lurk too lol

Butterfly... the rain is a 'mare and here to stay for a while...

Never, Purple, HA, OMM, Mac, DWG, and all you other gorgeous girls xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you. So sorry to anyone who didn't want to see her. I tried to post her in the "spoiler" but for some reason couldn't get the image to stay in there.

We haven't gotten good pics of her because she hasn't been cooperating. As you can see, she's got her foot in her face. :rofl: She's kind of like her momma. She's breech with her bum up and her face down so pics have been fuzzy which is why I haven't posted any until now. If she cooperates a bit more we may get to have a 3D better picture of her in 4 weeks time. If only she would cooperate. :haha:


----------



## lavalux

MA,
So glad you got such lovely news at your last set appt & YAY!!! for the upcoming scan. When is your shower? Are you planning your sweet surprise?

Padbrat,
Thank you so much for your sympathetic post. I know you understand what my friend is going through. She has been so gracious during everything and has let me stay in close contact & support her. But, I need to stop anticipating the worst. My worrying is not going to prevent whatever is meant to happen to these babies, good or bad. You are right. I hope you and your husband are doing alright, healing slowly but surely, and gathering your strength for your next step towards motherhood. You are in my heart and I pray that many blessings come your way.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Shower is the 1st wk of Sept. The grandma's are planning it along with Doug and a friend from church. Was very sweet of them but it feels funny to be the center of attention. I like to plan and put on parties when I'm not the center. I keep reminding myself I'm not the center..it's Amelia. :rofl:

The scary part is that one of the girls in the IC thread mentioned she had her shower at 34wks and that night her water broke...WITH THE STITCH STILL IN. ((FAINT)) Thank God the baby was a healthy 5lbs but that's exactly when my shower will be. So I'm slightly nervous! I'm also nervous that the wedding is at 32wks. I keep freaking out about the what if's. What if my water breaks in the church while everyone is waiting for the bride?? What if we get to the castle another hour away and I go into labor?? :rofl:

When the peri said I could go, Doug started panicking. :haha: Now he's got me second guessing myself. Being prone to Preterm labor and IC there's no guaranteeing WHEN I'll go into labor. Nothing about me or my body is EVER predictable. :wacko::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> OMM...glad you talked and have now decided to do another IUI :thumbup:
> 
> Tiger...love the new pic...when do you see your doctor for your results?
> 
> Butterfly...hope the rain eases and your paintings are ok and being sold too :thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi...finished marking yet? How are things?
> 
> Twinkle, HA, Padbrat, missyT, gingerbread, purplelou, macwooly, FM and everyone else that I have forgotten :wacko:..:hugs:
> 
> AFM, had a coulple of pieces of bad news over the last couple of days that have completely thrown me. My friend went for a scan at nine weeks and she has lost both of her twins :cry: another friend has 10cm cysts attached to both ovaries and everything else there and has been told her blood results are abnormal. Please have my friends in your thoughts.
> 
> On a positive note...I went for my scan for possible cysts today, pregnancy is in uterus, there was a yolk sac too and I'm measuring right where I should be. Hopefully, little Furry will continue to grow.
> 
> Love, :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> XxX

This is brilliant news for you Never! You must be so relieved. It is all such a worry. So sad for your friends-let's hope they can get the cysts sorted, and huge hugs to the friend who lost her tweenies. Absolutely devastating. I am sure you are being a brilliant friend to both!

I'm okay, thanks for asking! We have five days to go of term-can't wait for Friday! How are you enjoying your time off?? Im dead jealous! Our Years 7s are all involved in a production of 'Midsummer Night's Dream', performance is tomorrow night! I have two Year 7 groups, so it has been hectic. I can now see how exactly my work affects me, as it is NON STOP, and I'm always stressed. Saw doc on Friday about this malingering cold and constant fatigue I've had since April-she says I'm stressed. No sh*t sherlock! Advised getting away once school hols starts. Don't you worry, doc, I'm on to it, I thought! We now have to use condoms when having sex-the irony of it!!!! Will start my norestherone in 7 days, so my period for August starts when clinic wants it to start. Gulp. Have to pay for the drugs this week-£940! Gulp double gulp....

Anyway, big hugs to you-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, and so pleased all going well with your little bean!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Twinks, Holy CATS! They are gorging you all for money. I'm wondering if you can just get it through a website here in the states and it would be cheaper with shipping. :shrug:
> 
> Wegmans has always carried food from Scotland, England, Italy, Germany, etc. I LOVE my Aero bars, fizzy pop and spotted dick. :haha: I CAN live without marmite. I don't know how some of you eat that horrifying salty stuff on toast. ((FAINT))
> 
> We also have a specialty european market here so I get my stuff there.
> 
> FM, I understand darlin. :hugs: I DO hope you are blessed with child sometime soon. Love you to pieces sweetheart! :hug:
> 
> Update on our appointment for anyone that wants to know:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> FINALLY got some good news. While I'm still funneling above the stitch it's nothing too harsh. I actually GAINED length from 2cm's to 2.5. :happydance: Amelia still isn't cooperating with positioning. She's bum up face down in breach position however everything they could get looks very good. She weight 2.5 lbs and measurements are on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given permission to do MORE now though not straining too much. :happydance: The stitch combined with 17P is working quite well. Though I could go at any time now...according to the sonogram, the perinatologist is guessing from 34 wks to term. Anyones guess, but she has a high rate of mortality now.
> 
> Such good news I could DANCE! :happydance:
> 
> Now we wait for the pediatric cardiologist appointment on the 26th where we HOPE they will finally clear here of VSD.
> 
> Also wanted to say that the perinatologist put in an order for a facial 3D scan at the office for the next appointment at 32wks. :happydance: This of course is IF she cooperates. So far all her photo's have been fuzzy because she just likes the position she's in. When they try to move her, she kicks back. :haha: Has a little temper our little Amelia. Sorry about the attatchment coming out of the spoiler but I can't figure out how to move it.
> 
> Love and :hug: to you all.
> 
> Rebekah

Such brilliant news about Amelia and it must be such a relief for you Rebekah. She is gorgeous and so cute that she already has her own little personality!!!! I'm sending huge hugs to you and so pleased that all is going well.

As it goes, I can't stand Marmite either. It is disgusting.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Twinks, Holy CATS! They are gorging you all for money. I'm wondering if you can just get it through a website here in the states and it would be cheaper with shipping. :shrug:
> 
> Wegmans has always carried food from Scotland, England, Italy, Germany, etc. I LOVE my Aero bars, fizzy pop and spotted dick. :haha: I CAN live without marmite. I don't know how some of you eat that horrifying salty stuff on toast. ((FAINT))
> 
> We also have a specialty european market here so I get my stuff there.
> 
> FM, I understand darlin. :hugs: I DO hope you are blessed with child sometime soon. Love you to pieces sweetheart! :hug:
> 
> Update on our appointment for anyone that wants to know:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> FINALLY got some good news. While I'm still funneling above the stitch it's nothing too harsh. I actually GAINED length from 2cm's to 2.5. :happydance: Amelia still isn't cooperating with positioning. She's bum up face down in breach position however everything they could get looks very good. She weight 2.5 lbs and measurements are on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given permission to do MORE now though not straining too much. :happydance: The stitch combined with 17P is working quite well. Though I could go at any time now...according to the sonogram, the perinatologist is guessing from 34 wks to term. Anyones guess, but she has a high rate of mortality now.
> 
> Such good news I could DANCE! :happydance:
> 
> Now we wait for the pediatric cardiologist appointment on the 26th where we HOPE they will finally clear here of VSD.
> 
> Also wanted to say that the perinatologist put in an order for a facial 3D scan at the office for the next appointment at 32wks. :happydance: This of course is IF she cooperates. So far all her photo's have been fuzzy because she just likes the position she's in. When they try to move her, she kicks back. :haha: Has a little temper our little Amelia. Sorry about the attatchment coming out of the spoiler but I can't figure out how to move it.
> 
> Love and :hug: to you all.
> 
> Rebekah

Also forgot to say 'thank you' for your constant sensitivity with regard to Amelia. It is VERY hard indeed to hear of others' pregnancies, and with the spoiler we can decide if we are strong enough to read what you have written. I don't always feel that I can cope with reading the posts, and I am so grateful to you for always being thoughtful about the issue. I'm sure others would agree too. Today I did read the post and I felt so happy for you. Alas, it all depends on where I (we) are with our cycles and our treatments...

Anyway, just wanted you to know that I appreciate your sensitivity! :flower:


----------



## padbrat

lavalux said:


> MA,
> So glad you got such lovely news at your last set appt & YAY!!! for the upcoming scan. When is your shower? Are you planning your sweet surprise?
> 
> Padbrat,
> Thank you so much for your sympathetic post. I know you understand what my friend is going through. She has been so gracious during everything and has let me stay in close contact & support her. But, I need to stop anticipating the worst. My worrying is not going to prevent whatever is meant to happen to these babies, good or bad. You are right. I hope you and your husband are doing alright, healing slowly but surely, and gathering your strength for your next step towards motherhood. You are in my heart and I pray that many blessings come your way.

Lava, your friend is still your friend and even though it will be hard for you both a good friend remains a good friend regardless of life's hardships...:hugs: I know it is so hard not to worry, but I have learnt that it can never help, although it is completely natural xx 

Me and Hubby are having our ups and downs, but hey, that is bound to happen. We will go and have one go abroad with PGD as the specialists say they can isolate my translocation and only give us back normal eggs. One last chance, but a chance non the less:flower:

You are a such a luv, thinking of me when you have so much on your mind. Thanks Lava:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Big hugs to you Padbrat
Rebekah - thank you for the picture of Amelia - it made me smile! I'm praying that she stays warm & safe inside for as long as possible! I'm a Marmite hater too - bleugh!!
Dwrgi - watch out for end-of-term-itis - I always came down with it at the end of the school year when I was a teacher - your body keeps going til the end of July & then gives out!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,

this thread moves so quickly, if I miss a day or two it takes me a while to catch up. 

never - glad your scan went well, that's good news.

MA - what an amazing pic of amelia, thank you for sharing!

Dwrgi - I bet you are looking forwards to your holidays, and the stress relief that it brings!

butterfly - big :hugs: I hope you are feeling better, we will be your rock to lean upon whenever you need it.

padbrat - sending you big cyber :hugs: ups and downs are a part of life, and I think with all you and your DH have been though, it is to be expected. I will be keeping every part of me that is crossable, crossed, when you have your next treatment xx Also - I don't think Ive said it before, but you =r wedding picture (in your avatar is just beautiful!)

Skye - are you having fun with your mum? My mum lives quite a distance away (at the moment) although they have announced recently that they are planning to move up near to us which we are very happy with) so I know it's lovely to see them when they visit (although we have our own little ups and downs!)

lava - I really hope you can avoid worrying too much, although I can understand it is soooo hard. I love reading your ticker to see what your tiny babies are up to.

FM - if you are lurking - :hugs: hope you are doing ok.

twinkle, macwooly, OMM, missy, NMG, northstar - huge hugs for you ladies! how are you doing?

AFM - I admit to doing a really stoopid thing - I tested this morning (11DPO) and of course it was negative. I had sort of talked myself into there being a chance of bfp - because yesterday I had a sudden rush of fatigue, you know the kind where you just have to have a nap. my temps are not indicating bpf is likely (except today - but the bedroom was very hot this morning) and then I felt all sad and dissappointed. if someone wants to give me a kick up the behind - please feel free.


----------



## skye2010

Purplelou, here I'm holding out a hand for you, please get back on the wagon quick :flower: Temping can be elusive; please don't rely on it fully. 11 DPO is still early anyway :hugs::hugs: 

Padbrat, I'm glad to see you here :kiss: PGD is a big chance :) Have you had time to find and watch that documentary. It was very sweet and positive :)

Dwrgi wooow! You are so close to starting the tx. So many many many good luck for you bb. I really wish that you would be successful in your first attempt. How was the play btw. It is one of my favourite plays :))) Just love all the characters in it :) So funny and full of themselves :))) Did you ask if they sell daily doses in your clinic? If not and you need to buy the bulk, shop around cause the prices differ. The girls here found a big Asda pharmacy cheapest but there are not many that sell them . Worth asking your local pharmacy or even gp if they can suggest a cheaper pharmacy. Also some gp's actually pay for your meds. Mine didn't but some girls got it so worth asking.

MA "Yeeeeeaaah" absolutely great news finally. U can't tell who Amelia will look like from the picture but I know who :winkwink: Hahahahhahahaha!!!!!! BTW I must agree on marmite. Really what's the point of that? Also the beans on toast is a good idea but why are they sugary? 

Never never I'm really sorry about your friend. How sad is that :( :hugs: I'm glad that you're bb is right on track. :hugs::hugs: Hope you feel a lttle more confidant and relaxed about it. Wanna see u in graduates more often xx

Beautiful photo Tigerlily :)

Chris sorry i was a bit late to respond to your crisis but what you go through is very common. TTC bedding takes its toll on all of us including DH's unfortunately. We had the same issue with DH too. I'm glad you talked it through. :hugs: Lot's of good luck and sticky dust for your IUI cycle. Hope you find a good clinic. Please ask the fs about the asprin, progestrone and blood thinners. I'm weaned off from steroids but will continue with the rest untill 32 weeks.

FM :hugs::hugs: Good luck with the break bb. Hope you keep lurking and at least drop a few sentences here and there. I'll miss u.

Lava I'm so sorry for your friend sweetie. :hugs: Please try not to identify yourself with every bad story. I know it's hard but hopefully you will feel more confidant after 12 week scan which is very soon. xx

Butterfly, shall I dare ask how did it go? Hope it wasn't an open air fair. London's been showering this weekend both on Sat and Sun. 

NMG sorry about your job hon. What a bad timing in terms of finding a new job. But maybe it is better for you. At least you can have a physically more relaxed pregnancy.

Luvy, Macwooly, Missy, HA if u r lurking ,:) hello girls.

AFM, I am feeling quite low at the moment. Mom had a strop on my birthday and left without saying goodbye. She claimed I didn't look after her well and left her alone when she was ill. I did do quite a bit of going back and forths while my dad was ill and while she had serious hospital etc visits. It just isn't physically possible for me to be with her every time she has a high temp which can be very often. I told her she should get someone to help her back home which made her even more angry. I had it with everyone nowadays. Feel like going on a holiday to Norway to see the glaciers. Australia is even a better option cause it's so far. :shrug:


----------



## ttc11

Hi ladies. New to site, so bare with me, hope this goes through ok. :blush: Can't figure out how to start a new thread.

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for over a year now. Every month I get excited during the week after the fertility phase, hoping and praying this is the month! Then I get my period and get the ho-hums again. It is a very frustrating process when all my friends are getting pregnant on their honeymoon night, ha. Been taking vitamins, eating healthier, less stress, even buying the ovulation predictor tests from the store.

My question. Does anyone know what tests they will do if I go to the doctor? I don't have insurance right now, just moved to a new city. Thinking of calling Planned Parenthood because they could be on the cheaper end? My friend starting taking Clomid and that seemed to work for her ttc process. Anyone else have any thoughts or advice for me and/or anyone take Clomid to get faster results? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi TTC11, 

welcome to the site :flower: I can't really answer your questions Im afraid - cos I don't know the answers, but I know there are loads of threads about clomid - you can seek them out by clicking on "search" in the blue bar near the top of this page and then typing Clomid into the little box that appears, hope that helps.

Ohh - and to start a new thread - start at the front page and click on "new thread" it's a button on the left side of the page, just above all the open threads xx


----------



## padbrat

hey Purple... thanks for the comment on my avatar... it was when my Husband and I renewed our wedding vows on our 10th wedding anniversary a few years ago.

We decided that we would blow a whole load of dosh and go do it in Aus!

Skye so sorry you are feeling down... sometimes family can say the most painful things. We all know how fabulous and amazing you are xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome TTC11-nice to meet you! I hope your stay on here is short and that you get your BFP very very soon. If you go to your docs, they will probably want to do a blood test on day 21 of your cycle to check that you are ovulating. I would go straight away anyway, and tell them that you have been TTC without success for over a year. At our age, they will show interest in this if you have been trying for six months without a result. Do you take your temperature daily? This helps you track your cycle and helps you pinpoint ovulation. Do you feel twinges mid cycle, which are ovulation pains? The biggest problem for female infertility are problems with ovulation. I also read that the biggest mistake with TTC is that people only have sex on days 12-14-ideally you need to be having sex on every other day from day 5 onwards to make sure that the sperm is fresh and healthy and also to maixmise catching your egg. I think the American posters may be able to help you better with Planned Parenthood... Good luck though! :thumbup: 

Hia  Purplelou-don't beat yourself up about testing early. The 2WW is one of the hardest things about TTC, and I don't know of many who stick it out until they are supposed to test! As Skye says, it is still very early, so hang on in there! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! And, yes, you are right, I can't wait till Friday-my body is completely exhausted, sort of bone tired. I slept for two and a half hours this afternoon (when I was supposed to be in the gym!!! Ha ha ha!), and on Friday when I came in. Just a slow crawl to the finish line now.... Anyway, hope you're having a good weekend? Big :hugs: to you!

Hi Twinkle, how are you hun? What did you used to teach? May I ask why you got out of teaching (or is it completely obvious????!!!!). Anyway, where are you at with your cycle? Hope you're okay? :flower::flower:

Hello Padbrat-so very lovely to read your posts, I think about you often. What a brilliant idea to try the new treatment-and it sounds realy promising. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you! Please let us know where you're at, we are here for you with all the support and encouragement that you need! Huge hugs to you, hun! :flower:

Hey Butterfly-how did it go? Hope the pictures didn't get wet! It's like a day in November here, where is our summer? Did you manage to sell any pieces-your work is stunning! Thinking of you! :hugs:

Hi Lava, how are you feeling today? I hope that you are okay and trying not to worry too much. It sounds as though your pregnancy is going really well, I can't believe you're at 10 weeks already! That is so fantastic. Try and stay positive and not go to the 'bad worry place'! :flower::flower:

Hia Skye, so sorry to hear that you are down. I am sure that your mother is upset too if she left without saying goodbye. It is soooooooo easy to argue and fall out with family-I think we take our frustration out on each other as we know that we will always be there for each other. I am sure she understands that you couldn't look after her as much as she expected. You were clearly showing concern when you suggested that she had more help, she just took it the wrong way. Sounds as if she just wanted to vent. Don't be too down, hun, she will realise that you meant well and that you do care for her-it's obvious to me that you think the world of her, she will know this too. Is it worth sending her a letter just to let her know how you feel, that you are sad you parted the way you did, and that you meant no offence by suggesting local help?? At least you will feel that you have done something about the situation.... I hope you resolve it soon; it won't do you any good to be down, when you have your Little Bean on board. Parents though, eh? I have just come off the phone to my mum and she agitates me soooooooo much, yet my brothers partners think she is marvellous and have a really good relationship with her. We have never gelled, ever ever, and I feel it even more as my OH is so close to his parents (too close at times, think of 'Everybody Loves Raymond'!!). My parents don't even know I'm doing IVF next month-they get really embarrased when I mention my infertility as it is to do with SEX (shock horror, get the smelling salts Brian, she's talking about you know what again)!!!! I once told my Dad (who I can generally talk to) about trying Clomid, and he then told me that he and my mother both had high sex drives. OMG-I almost fell over, you soooooooooo don't want to hear that sort of information, but how can you go from Clomid to sex drives??? So, that's as far as he could go with relating and empathy! But, it is not good to have tension and worse to let it fester.... I hope you sort it out soon, hun!

There is so much I need to learn about IVF e.g. I didn't realise that you could buy your drugs separately to your clinic..... Where do you get your knowledge from???!!!! I wish I knew as much as you.... I had a scan on fertilityfriends.co.uk and there was a thread about this on there. From what I could work out, drugs for a treatment seem to come in at around £900 so I think the price is fair, it just seems like a lot of money (which of course it is!!). I think I have ovulated this month (oh the relief of not DTD to catch the egg-my first break in 42 cycles, bar when I was PG!!! I'm now going to start eating protein like it went out of fashion starting with an omelette tonight! As far as drinking milk is concerned, does it have to be full fat or can it be skimmed? I can't stand full fat milk... I still haven't got my head around it working; I instinctively think it will fail. My OH said that his swimmers seemed to be more plentiful this time, which suggest that his vits are working, so fingers crossed and recrossed and double recrossed!!!

Oh dear, I know I go on! 

A big :thumbup: and hello to everybody else! I hope that you have all had a great weekend and let's face the next week smiling!!! Lots and lots of love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: [/COLOR]


----------



## purplelou

skye - big :hugs: for you xx i have a bit of a similar relationship with my mum xx

padbrat - how wonderful. the scenery and lighting and everything is just perfect and you and your DH just look amazing. did you wear your original wedding dress?? or was it a new one?

Dwrgi - thank you xx I am cross with myself because I knew this morning that I shouldn't test but I let excitment get the better on me - lesson learned!! thanks again :hugs: I had to laugh at the story you told about talking to your dad - if my dad told me anything like that - I think I'd probably choke lol!


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly - hope your weekend has gone well and you've sold lots. Hope the rain didn't cause you too many issues. Please don't feel like you've left it too late many ladies get BFPs in the early & mid 40s :hugs: 

Never - sorry about your friend :hugs: But glad furry is where it is supposed to be and all looks good :) Sending lots of sticky thoughts and positive thoughts for Furry to go from strength to strength :flower:

MA - loved your post and so happy to hear about Amelia and her personality :) Love the scan pic too :thumbup: Praying she stays snuggled in for a few more weeks and gets to term :flower:

Lava - sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: As the others have said please try not to worry :hugs: Praying your twins keep going from strength to strength and cause you no worries :flower:

Dwrgi - sorry your doctor's appointment wasn't more productive than her telling you that you were stressed and needed a holiday :hugs: So pleased to hear your treatment is starting soon but goodness the costs of the medications :flower:

Padbrat - I am pleased to hear you have another chance at getting your pink BFP :thumbup: I pray that all works and you get your little girl soon :flower:

Purplelou - please don't feel bad that you tested :hugs: I am praying that this BFN doesn't mean you are out this month :dust:

TTC11 - hello :hi: I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your BFP :dust:

Skye - sorry to hear you are feeling down :hugs: Sometimes with family you can't do anything right :hugs:

HA - some :hugs: in case you are lurking :hugs:

Sorry to anyone I have missed :hugs:

AFM well my friend had her 12 week scan on Tuesday and was told the baby had no heartbeat :nope: She has a scan at the end of next week and if the miscarriage hasn't started she has to go for a D&C :nope: But her and her DH are doing as well as can be expected and are going to try again.

Then yesterday morning we got a call from MIL and FIL had been taken into hospital Friday night. He has suffered 3 mini strokes but thanks to MIL moving quickly he's not too bad and came home today :) There is a query over whether his short term memory has been affected but he's diabetic and his blood sugar is not stable at the moment so the specialist couldn't accurately say whether it was the diabetes or stroke affecting him but time will tell.

But I think I'm now in the TWW as I am sure I ovulated yesterday although waiting for it to be confirmed by FF. But I am still firmly on the whatever wagon and next week DH & I celebrate our 4th wedding anniversary and have a busy week planned :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello all :wave:

Welcome ttc11 - where are you from and how old are you? Yes I'm sure you should be able to get soem medical help after a year but don't know how it works if you are in the US :shrug:

MA - love the picture of Amelia :)

Padbrat good to see you back and so pleased to hear that you have another shot at it :)

lava, such heartbreaking news about your friend but am really hoping that you can stay positive with your two little ones and also can't believe you are already at 10 weeks - brilliant :)

Never, just back from the fair so need to catch up on your journal, but hope you are feeling positive but understand that you are a bit wary, but am pleased that all is well so far and that is good news in itself :)

Dwrgi - yes so ironic that you have to use condoms but happy that you are starting your treatment soon and good that it is over the summer holidays :)

purple - I'm going to join you on the testing early wagon lol! I have loads of cheap tests so what the heck?! I know they will be neg (at least to start with) but I think I have a small POAS addiction - hopefully in a few days they might turn to a BFP for you :) - I think your chart looks quite good - but what do I know?! :shrug:

skye - sorry that you struggled with your Mum - i would have thought that she would not expect you to be waiting on her hand and foot in your situation but instead it would be the other way round!

Thanks never, lava, padbrat, OMM, skye, dwrgi, wooly for thinking about me at the art fair - unfortunately it chucked it down both days so I only had about 2 hours overall where I could take the plastic off the paintings :( Haven't seen such heavy raing for ages but luckily nothing got damaged as I covered it well but that did mean that not so many people turned up and I only sold one small one :cry:

Hello to everyone else I have missed (sorry!) and :dust:

p.s. I love marmite!!


----------



## skye2010

Macwooly, that is so sad. 12 weeks and no heartbeat means no hope for the baby. :cry: Good luck with TWW. I hope you would have a sticky bean very soon hon.

Butterfly I think you did well for all the heavy shower. I'm surprised you sold even one. I have been soaked a good few times just walking the dog this weekend so it was all indoors activities for us. Good luck with testing hon. Sticky vibes for you too.

Purplelou :hugs::hugs: You'll get there hon.

TTC 1, You would get blood tests : thyroid function, Hormones: prolactin, fsh or amh (both indicate how much egg reserves you have left. fsh is done on day 3 of your cycle amh any day) and maybe on day 21 progestrone test to check if you have ovulated. Apart from the bloods they may ask you for a dye test to check if your fallopian tubes are clear. (they push a dye from your uterus through the tubes while they follow it on screen) Clomid may or may not help. But to use it I suggest you talk to a dr first and get your hormone profile done. Cause you need to know all the info before you know how much dosage to use. You might end up using too much or too little otherwise. Good luck with it all and let us know how it goes.

Dwrgi, I know families are always complicated. Thank u for the advice I might write to her. I think it might be a little late to educate your parents on ins and outs of tx so perhaps best leave out the details and just let them know you need some help from the drs. Otherwise you might find yourself in a situation where you face loads of irrelevant and frustrating questions and remarks. I got most of the info on fertility friends :) Just stalking threads and chatting to girls, cause that site is more specifically designed for treatments. And when you have a specific tx question it is ideal. Since I finished IVf I don't really go there anymore. But I met 2 lovely girls from London who I still keep in touch ;) Remember drugs are not at a fixed price and it changes according to what u use and how much you use. So you can ask your clinic to break down the £900 specifying exactly how much of which drugs does it consist and what are their single price. Than you can take the name of the drugs to your local pharmacist, gp etc and compare. Sometimes some pharmacists even do a deal. Also you might buy a box consisting of 10 individual doses of drugs and may not use it all so you end up losing money. Or start using them and later on find out that you need more. The pack you are offered may or may not have all the drugs you need or you will use. Than it is more usefull if you have a pharmacy who can provide you with daily doses. So if you have time to research you can shop around. If you find out the break down write it down I'll have a look for you. You might also find it easier not to think about it and just follow your clinic. ;)) 

There is a online pharmacy "Healthcare at home" It's brilliant. It takes 1-2 days for them to deliver home and they need a prescription faxed from your dr but it really is much cheaper than street prices. I had cold chain meds delivered by them, comes in ice packs. They are really efficient. You can google and give them a call once you know which drugs you will need and get a quote. Good luck bb.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Skye. I've had to separate myself from my parents at times too. As much as I understand her frustration YOU are going through alot too and to be around someone who has a temp or illness is putting the baby at risk not to mention your own health. It's time to focus on the priority here and lets face it...OUR own health is our priority. Just as mom's health is her own priority. She needs to advocate for herself, maybe find someone who CAN help her for awhile and show a little bit of compassion and mercy for her daughter who while wishes she could do more, can't right now. I have to put bounderies up with my parents or they will take advantage. 

I don't have the greatest relationship with them. They love me...they show it through money and things. They don't know how to show emotion. It's okay. I can't change them, but I REFUSE to deal with it at times. When I was pregnant my dad wanted Doug to drive 45 minutes there and back to mow the lawn. This is WHILE I'm pregnant, high risk having weekly appointments while Doug is also taking care of things here at the house and working over 40 hours as an RN at the cardiac unit. 

SO, we spent 400.00 for the season and hired someone to do the lawn. NOW, my dad has the nerve to demand that my husband shovel the driveway and sidewalks. All this with a newborn baby, working in cardiac care, and helping around the house. My parents are VERY selfish and would expect us to coddle the ALL the time. While we had moved back here to New York State to help our parents...I'm finding more and more that they are coddlers and refuse to help themselves. If they need money, they spend it like water on things they don't need. WE have become the parent and THEY have become the children. They know better! I won't even go IN to what they pulled when Jackson passed away. When I needed my parents, there were emotionally unavailable and downright selfish and rude!

Macwooly, so sorry to hear about your friend. :cry: breaks my heart!

Butterly....ICK! ((cringe)) I had someone put the stuff on my lips while I was sleeping and it took care of me EVER wanting the stuff again! Not sure if I mentioned that I lived in North Yorkshire for awhile. Scarborough. Also was in the opposite area at one point too in Wiltshire. I learned how to make a proper Yorkshire pudding. We have it for Christmas now and EVERYONE loves it! Doug has never been and I'd like us to go sometime.

AFM: I don't know what's going on with my husband but he left both front doors WIDE open and just left for work. Mind you I'm on bed rest, it's over 90 with terrible mugginess so I'm in the flippin buff. (sorry for the tmi) Anyways, I go out to go to the bathroom and see the door downstairs WIDE open. We live on a main TRAFFIC filled road and honestly if you cross the street to the left, it's the projects....our neighborhood is okay and they're trying to revive the neighborhood so it's starting to get REALLY nice. Not nice enough to leave the flipping doors wide open and unlocked while your pregnant wife is in the buff upstairs!! Talk about letting people in scott free to steal or hurt me.

I called him and flipped on the poor guy. I think he's just SO STRESSED that his head is all over the place. Anyways, I'm laughing at it now but holy cats! :wacko: freaked me out!


----------



## ttc11

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> Welcome ttc11 - where are you from and how old are you? Yes I'm sure you should be able to get soem medical help after a year but don't know how it works if you are in the US :shrug:
> 
> MA - love the picture of Amelia :)
> 
> Padbrat good to see you back and so pleased to hear that you have another shot at it :)
> 
> lava, such heartbreaking news about your friend but am really hoping that you can stay positive with your two little ones and also can't believe you are already at 10 weeks - brilliant :)
> 
> Never, just back from the fair so need to catch up on your journal, but hope you are feeling positive but understand that you are a bit wary, but am pleased that all is well so far and that is good news in itself :)
> 
> Dwrgi - yes so ironic that you have to use condoms but happy that you are starting your treatment soon and good that it is over the summer holidays :)
> 
> purple - I'm going to join you on the testing early wagon lol! I have loads of cheap tests so what the heck?! I know they will be neg (at least to start with) but I think I have a small POAS addiction - hopefully in a few days they might turn to a BFP for you :) - I think your chart looks quite good - but what do I know?! :shrug:
> 
> skye - sorry that you struggled with your Mum - i would have thought that she would not expect you to be waiting on her hand and foot in your situation but instead it would be the other way round!
> 
> Thanks never, lava, padbrat, OMM, skye, dwrgi, wooly for thinking about me at the art fair - unfortunately it chucked it down both days so I only had about 2 hours overall where I could take the plastic off the paintings :( Haven't seen such heavy raing for ages but luckily nothing got damaged as I covered it well but that did mean that not so many people turned up and I only sold one small one :cry:
> 
> Hello to everyone else I have missed (sorry!) and :dust:
> 
> p.s. I love marmite!!

Hi Butterfly67 :flower:. I'm 36, soon to be 37. My husband is 34. We moved to Washington state recently and since I work freelance right now, I don't have insurance. I miss insurance and having that regular doctor to call upon. Thank you for welcoming me!


----------



## ttc11

DWRGI: Thank you for replying! Thank you to all the girls. It's nice to be able to share experiences on here. :thumbup:

I haven't tried the temperature charting yet. Before we moved out of state, I was all over the place with the time I'd get up for work. Aren't you suppose to check it the same time every morning? And they suggest to check the temp even before you stumble out of bed, right?


----------



## skye2010

Butterfly apparently there is two kinds of people "The ones who love marmaite and the ones who hate marmite" hahahhahahaha!!! Lucky you are the loving kind :))


----------



## Macwooly

I LOVE marmite :happydance: Thankfully so does DH :D

But it is one of those things you either love or hate :)


----------



## purplelou

I also like marmite! yummy! I am completely addicted to marmite rice cakes lately - dipped in hummous - to die for!


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm out for this month :nope:
I'll be back later to comment on everyone's posts (even those who love marmite!) once I've stopped sniffling :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm out for this month :nope:
> I'll be back later to comment on everyone's posts (even those who love marmite!) once I've stopped sniffling :cry:

So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw, so sorry twinkle :nope: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Twinkie, candy floss, sherbet, m&s dunking cookies, lindt choclates, cadbury's milk choclate, turkish delight, rice pudding, strawberry jelly and custard, eclairs, double choclate chip cookies, strawberry tart, strawberry and blackberries with whipped cream, brownie, bonofee pie, ice cream, love hearts, jelly babies and all the good things that might cheer u up :flower::flower:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Purplelou, here I'm holding out a hand for you, please get back on the wagon quick :flower: Temping can be elusive; please don't rely on it fully. 11 DPO is still early anyway :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Padbrat, I'm glad to see you here :kiss: PGD is a big chance :) Have you had time to find and watch that documentary. It was very sweet and positive :)
> 
> Dwrgi wooow! You are so close to starting the tx. So many many many good luck for you bb. I really wish that you would be successful in your first attempt. How was the play btw. It is one of my favourite plays :))) Just love all the characters in it :) So funny and full of themselves :))) Did you ask if they sell daily doses in your clinic? If not and you need to buy the bulk, shop around cause the prices differ. The girls here found a big Asda pharmacy cheapest but there are not many that sell them . Worth asking your local pharmacy or even gp if they can suggest a cheaper pharmacy. Also some gp's actually pay for your meds. Mine didn't but some girls got it so worth asking.
> 
> MA "Yeeeeeaaah" absolutely great news finally. U can't tell who Amelia will look like from the picture but I know who :winkwink: Hahahahhahahaha!!!!!! BTW I must agree on marmite. Really what's the point of that? Also the beans on toast is a good idea but why are they sugary?
> 
> Never never I'm really sorry about your friend. How sad is that :( :hugs: I'm glad that you're bb is right on track. :hugs::hugs: Hope you feel a lttle more confidant and relaxed about it. Wanna see u in graduates more often xx
> 
> Beautiful photo Tigerlily :)
> 
> Chris sorry i was a bit late to respond to your crisis but what you go through is very common. TTC bedding takes its toll on all of us including DH's unfortunately. We had the same issue with DH too. I'm glad you talked it through. :hugs: Lot's of good luck and sticky dust for your IUI cycle. Hope you find a good clinic. Please ask the fs about the asprin, progestrone and blood thinners. I'm weaned off from steroids but will continue with the rest untill 32 weeks.
> 
> FM :hugs::hugs: Good luck with the break bb. Hope you keep lurking and at least drop a few sentences here and there. I'll miss u.
> 
> Lava I'm so sorry for your friend sweetie. :hugs: Please try not to identify yourself with every bad story. I know it's hard but hopefully you will feel more confidant after 12 week scan which is very soon. xx
> 
> Butterfly, shall I dare ask how did it go? Hope it wasn't an open air fair. London's been showering this weekend both on Sat and Sun.
> 
> NMG sorry about your job hon. What a bad timing in terms of finding a new job. But maybe it is better for you. At least you can have a physically more relaxed pregnancy.
> 
> Luvy, Macwooly, Missy, HA if u r lurking ,:) hello girls.
> 
> AFM, I am feeling quite low at the moment. Mom had a strop on my birthday and left without saying goodbye. She claimed I didn't look after her well and left her alone when she was ill. I did do quite a bit of going back and forths while my dad was ill and while she had serious hospital etc visits. It just isn't physically possible for me to be with her every time she has a high temp which can be very often. I told her she should get someone to help her back home which made her even more angry. I had it with everyone nowadays. Feel like going on a holiday to Norway to see the glaciers. Australia is even a better option cause it's so far. :shrug:

Thanks so much honey for your kind words, i will ask about the asprin and what not, and thanks for the dust for the IUI cycle.

I am sorry that you were having issues with your mom, its a shame that you cant just enjoy being with her. Sending you big hugs honey!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thank you. So sorry to anyone who didn't want to see her. I tried to post her in the "spoiler" but for some reason couldn't get the image to stay in there.
> 
> We haven't gotten good pics of her because she hasn't been cooperating. As you can see, she's got her foot in her face. :rofl: She's kind of like her momma. She's breech with her bum up and her face down so pics have been fuzzy which is why I haven't posted any until now. If she cooperates a bit more we may get to have a 3D better picture of her in 4 weeks time. If only she would cooperate. :haha:

She is just beautiful, and i will keep my fingers crossed that she will cooperate for the 3D u/s lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm out for this month :nope:
> I'll be back later to comment on everyone's posts (even those who love marmite!) once I've stopped sniffling :cry:

Oh, Twinkle :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Dwigi and Skye... stand by guys cos I think I am gonna need everything you all know... had an email from an embryologist in one of the clinics I contacted and they think I may not need egg donation as they can definatly search and exclude the translocationed eggs...... the PGD process is exactly the same as IVF, except some checks go on for the eggys, so no doubt I will be crapping myself soon and begging for info!!

awww Purple... you are making me blush lol. No, it was another dress... got if off the internet, made to measure for 70 quid lol. My wedding dress was MASSIVE... no way I could have worn it in Aus for the renewal. May put up a wedding piccy so you can see what I mean lol!

Thanks Macwooly... all prayers still gratefully received lol.

Sorry about the crap weather spoiling your sales Butterfly... will be carrying on like this for a while too apparently... boo hoo. Maybe we should move to California lol


----------



## purplelou

dearest twinkle - I am so sorry! big :hugs: (and I won't eat any marmite before I hug you! xx)


----------



## purplelou

Padbrat - I would love to see pics! I love weddings and wedding pics. It's probably daft on my part but I just do!


----------



## NorthStar

Padbrat and other ladies who are looking at IVF assisted conception there is a lady with a journal in the main TTC forum MissyMooMoo who has just achieved a BFP with donor eggs - might be some info on there that would be of interest.

I think she is 42?


----------



## twinkle1975

Purple - sorry it was a BFN :hugs:

Skye - parents are sent to try us sometimes - hope you and your Mum make it up soon :hugs: Thanks for all the yummy things - I'll have to enjoy reading them rather than eating them though as I'm still dieting!

Hi ttc11 - hope your stay is a short & happy one! :flower:

Padbrat - nice to see you honey - your picture always make think you're a fairy princess!! :wedding:

Dwrgi - I used to teach Reception (4-5 year olds for our US ladies) I left because I was really bullied by my headteacher. I love my job now - I still get to work with kids but I don't have to deal with power crazy heads or do all the crap paper work!

Macwooly - sorry you're dealing with hard things at the moment - sending you hugs :hugs:

Butterfly - still love you despite your marmite liking!! :flower:

Rebekah - sorry I laughed out loud at Doug - I know it probably almost stopped your heart though!!:winkwink: You should definitely come to England :happydance:

Thanks for all the hugs ladies - it's been quite hard this time as it was the last chance to get a BFP before I go back to see the FS in 3 weeks time.
I'm still trying to lose the last 12 pounds that I need to get rid of to meet this time's target weight - done 2 hours on the wii fit today - am hoping if I do that for 3 weeks it'll make a difference!


----------



## skye2010

Twinkie i admire your determination, you will get there. Fairy dust fairy dust loads of it xxx


----------



## DHime

Hi! I am new to this whole TTC thing.
It's weird, 15 years trying not to conceive and now I actually want to. Not sure when I stopped being scared of kids. 
The whole "you are more financially secure at 35 is crap" I am poor as dirt. But time is against me so goin for it anyway...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi DH, Welcome! :hi: You'll love the ladies here. :winkwink:

Twinks, sorry to hear your out. ((sigh)) :hugs: :flowers:

It's okay to laugh. Poor Doug. You should have seen his face when the Peri told me I could get around and move. Thought he was going to faint! :haha: When she said it, he told her I was planning to go to my cousins wedding 45min.'s away and that the reception was in a castle over an hour away further. He was thinking she'd say NO WAY!! When she mentioned the next childrens hospital is close by I thought he would start sobbing. :rofl:

Honestly I think he's close to the edge lately. Don't worry you'll understand it all at some point. You may be out this time, but I'm not counting you out forever...in fact, I'm hoping we'll have an announcement within the next few months. That'd be nice! :winkwink: 

Would LOVE to visit you! Now all we have to do is get Doug a visa, change mine to my married name now and I think we need one for Amelia when she's here. Doug HAS to get out and get some culture! :winkwink: 

Love to all of you lovely ladies! :hug:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> MA,
> So glad you got such lovely news at your last set appt & YAY!!! for the upcoming scan. When is your shower? Are you planning your sweet surprise?
> 
> Padbrat,
> Thank you so much for your sympathetic post. I know you understand what my friend is going through. She has been so gracious during everything and has let me stay in close contact & support her. But, I need to stop anticipating the worst. My worrying is not going to prevent whatever is meant to happen to these babies, good or bad. You are right. I hope you and your husband are doing alright, healing slowly but surely, and gathering your strength for your next step towards motherhood. You are in my heart and I pray that many blessings come your way.
> 
> Lava, your friend is still your friend and even though it will be hard for you both a good friend remains a good friend regardless of life's hardships...:hugs: I know it is so hard not to worry, but I have learnt that it can never help, although it is completely natural xx
> 
> Me and Hubby are having our ups and downs, but hey, that is bound to happen. We will go and have one go abroad with PGD as the specialists say they can isolate my translocation and only give us back normal eggs. One last chance, but a chance non the less:flower:
> 
> You are a such a luv, thinking of me when you have so much on your mind. Thanks Lava:flower:Click to expand...

Oh honey i am so excited to hear this!!! I just know this time it will work, and after 9 months you will be holding your little one in your arms!!! I am sending you all kinds of baby dust so you can save up.


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> this thread moves so quickly, if I miss a day or two it takes me a while to catch up.
> 
> never - glad your scan went well, that's good news.
> 
> MA - what an amazing pic of amelia, thank you for sharing!
> 
> Dwrgi - I bet you are looking forwards to your holidays, and the stress relief that it brings!
> 
> butterfly - big :hugs: I hope you are feeling better, we will be your rock to lean upon whenever you need it.
> 
> padbrat - sending you big cyber :hugs: ups and downs are a part of life, and I think with all you and your DH have been though, it is to be expected. I will be keeping every part of me that is crossable, crossed, when you have your next treatment xx Also - I don't think Ive said it before, but you =r wedding picture (in your avatar is just beautiful!)
> 
> Skye - are you having fun with your mum? My mum lives quite a distance away (at the moment) although they have announced recently that they are planning to move up near to us which we are very happy with) so I know it's lovely to see them when they visit (although we have our own little ups and downs!)
> 
> lava - I really hope you can avoid worrying too much, although I can understand it is soooo hard. I love reading your ticker to see what your tiny babies are up to.
> 
> FM - if you are lurking - :hugs: hope you are doing ok.
> 
> twinkle, macwooly, OMM, missy, NMG, northstar - huge hugs for you ladies! how are you doing?
> 
> AFM - I admit to doing a really stoopid thing - I tested this morning (11DPO) and of course it was negative. I had sort of talked myself into there being a chance of bfp - because yesterday I had a sudden rush of fatigue, you know the kind where you just have to have a nap. my temps are not indicating bpf is likely (except today - but the bedroom was very hot this morning) and then I felt all sad and dissappointed. if someone wants to give me a kick up the behind - please feel free.

I am sorry about the BFN honey and no i wont give you a kick up the behind, what i will do is give you a hand and help you climb back on to the whatevers wagon :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

OMM...I knew I forgot someone! Thank you for your kind comment. Such a beautiful woman! :flower:

Please forgive me, I'm exhausted around the clock and am having a hard time functioning. :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Welcome TTC11-nice to meet you! I hope your stay on here is short and that you get your BFP very very soon. If you go to your docs, they will probably want to do a blood test on day 21 of your cycle to check that you are ovulating. I would go straight away anyway, and tell them that you have been TTC without success for over a year. At our age, they will show interest in this if you have been trying for six months without a result. Do you take your temperature daily? This helps you track your cycle and helps you pinpoint ovulation. Do you feel twinges mid cycle, which are ovulation pains? The biggest problem for female infertility are problems with ovulation. I also read that the biggest mistake with TTC is that people only have sex on days 12-14-ideally you need to be having sex on every other day from day 5 onwards to make sure that the sperm is fresh and healthy and also to maixmise catching your egg. I think the American posters may be able to help you better with Planned Parenthood... Good luck though! :thumbup:
> 
> Hia  Purplelou-don't beat yourself up about testing early. The 2WW is one of the hardest things about TTC, and I don't know of many who stick it out until they are supposed to test! As Skye says, it is still very early, so hang on in there! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! And, yes, you are right, I can't wait till Friday-my body is completely exhausted, sort of bone tired. I slept for two and a half hours this afternoon (when I was supposed to be in the gym!!! Ha ha ha!), and on Friday when I came in. Just a slow crawl to the finish line now.... Anyway, hope you're having a good weekend? Big :hugs: to you!
> 
> Hi Twinkle, how are you hun? What did you used to teach? May I ask why you got out of teaching (or is it completely obvious????!!!!). Anyway, where are you at with your cycle? Hope you're okay? :flower::flower:
> 
> Hello Padbrat-so very lovely to read your posts, I think about you often. What a brilliant idea to try the new treatment-and it sounds realy promising. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you! Please let us know where you're at, we are here for you with all the support and encouragement that you need! Huge hugs to you, hun! :flower:
> 
> Hey Butterfly-how did it go? Hope the pictures didn't get wet! It's like a day in November here, where is our summer? Did you manage to sell any pieces-your work is stunning! Thinking of you! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lava, how are you feeling today? I hope that you are okay and trying not to worry too much. It sounds as though your pregnancy is going really well, I can't believe you're at 10 weeks already! That is so fantastic. Try and stay positive and not go to the 'bad worry place'! :flower::flower:
> 
> Hia Skye, so sorry to hear that you are down. I am sure that your mother is upset too if she left without saying goodbye. It is soooooooo easy to argue and fall out with family-I think we take our frustration out on each other as we know that we will always be there for each other. I am sure she understands that you couldn't look after her as much as she expected. You were clearly showing concern when you suggested that she had more help, she just took it the wrong way. Sounds as if she just wanted to vent. Don't be too down, hun, she will realise that you meant well and that you do care for her-it's obvious to me that you think the world of her, she will know this too. Is it worth sending her a letter just to let her know how you feel, that you are sad you parted the way you did, and that you meant no offence by suggesting local help?? At least you will feel that you have done something about the situation.... I hope you resolve it soon; it won't do you any good to be down, when you have your Little Bean on board. Parents though, eh? I have just come off the phone to my mum and she agitates me soooooooo much, yet my brothers partners think she is marvellous and have a really good relationship with her. We have never gelled, ever ever, and I feel it even more as my OH is so close to his parents (too close at times, think of 'Everybody Loves Raymond'!!). My parents don't even know I'm doing IVF next month-they get really embarrased when I mention my infertility as it is to do with SEX (shock horror, get the smelling salts Brian, she's talking about you know what again)!!!! I once told my Dad (who I can generally talk to) about trying Clomid, and he then told me that he and my mother both had high sex drives. OMG-I almost fell over, you soooooooooo don't want to hear that sort of information, but how can you go from Clomid to sex drives??? So, that's as far as he could go with relating and empathy! But, it is not good to have tension and worse to let it fester.... I hope you sort it out soon, hun!
> 
> There is so much I need to learn about IVF e.g. I didn't realise that you could buy your drugs separately to your clinic..... Where do you get your knowledge from???!!!! I wish I knew as much as you.... I had a scan on fertilityfriends.co.uk and there was a thread about this on there. From what I could work out, drugs for a treatment seem to come in at around £900 so I think the price is fair, it just seems like a lot of money (which of course it is!!). I think I have ovulated this month (oh the relief of not DTD to catch the egg-my first break in 42 cycles, bar when I was PG!!! I'm now going to start eating protein like it went out of fashion starting with an omelette tonight! As far as drinking milk is concerned, does it have to be full fat or can it be skimmed? I can't stand full fat milk... I still haven't got my head around it working; I instinctively think it will fail. My OH said that his swimmers seemed to be more plentiful this time, which suggest that his vits are working, so fingers crossed and recrossed and double recrossed!!!
> 
> Oh dear, I know I go on!
> 
> A big :thumbup: and hello to everybody else! I hope that you have all had a great weekend and let's face the next week smiling!!! Lots and lots of love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: [/COLOR]

Can i ask was that 900 pounds for all the IVF meds you would need? So that would be about $1450 us dollars, omg that is wonderful, i know here i checked into doing an IUI cycle on my own, which would have been just Gonal F and a trigger shot and it would have ended up costing me $4000 just for the meds!!


----------



## onmymind17

ttc11 said:


> Hi ladies. New to site, so bare with me, hope this goes through ok. :blush: Can't figure out how to start a new thread.
> 
> Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for over a year now. Every month I get excited during the week after the fertility phase, hoping and praying this is the month! Then I get my period and get the ho-hums again. It is a very frustrating process when all my friends are getting pregnant on their honeymoon night, ha. Been taking vitamins, eating healthier, less stress, even buying the ovulation predictor tests from the store.
> 
> My question. Does anyone know what tests they will do if I go to the doctor? I don't have insurance right now, just moved to a new city. Thinking of calling Planned Parenthood because they could be on the cheaper end? My friend starting taking Clomid and that seemed to work for her ttc process. Anyone else have any thoughts or advice for me and/or anyone take Clomid to get faster results? :hugs:

Hello and welcome, i believe they will start with some blood tests, usually on cycle day 21 or so, then they will probably want to do an ultrasound to make sure that everything is good there. not sure what else, for some reason right now i cannot remember what they did when i started this lol. Wishing you all kinds of luck, and you came to a good place these ladies in here are wonderful!!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm out for this month :nope:
> I'll be back later to comment on everyone's posts (even those who love marmite!) once I've stopped sniffling :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

DHime said:


> Hi! I am new to this whole TTC thing.
> It's weird, 15 years trying not to conceive and now I actually want to. Not sure when I stopped being scared of kids.
> The whole "you are more financially secure at 35 is crap" I am poor as dirt. But time is against me so goin for it anyway...

Hi DHime, and welcome, and i am with you i am poor as dirt too, but thats ok, we are rich in knowledge and we will love our kids!!


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> OMM...I knew I forgot someone! Thank you for your kind comment. Such a beautiful woman! :flower:
> 
> Please forgive me, I'm exhausted around the clock and am having a hard time functioning. :rofl: :wacko:

Awwww as are you, lol, its ok, i was not on here for a few days, busy busy weekend lol. so now i am trying to catch up lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> OMM...I knew I forgot someone! Thank you for your kind comment. Such a beautiful woman! :flower:
> 
> Please forgive me, I'm exhausted around the clock and am having a hard time functioning. :rofl: :wacko:

Oh and i laughed about your husband, poor thing, you make sure he gets home ok!!:haha:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello my friends! missing 2 days on this thread = hours of catching up!

big big :hugs: to you all: OMM, Mac, Lava, butterfly, twinkle, MA, skye, purple, dwrgi, never, the list goes on and on (darn, who did I miss.....if it was you then :hugs: to you too!)! much love to you all! I really don't think I would have such a good time if it weren't for all of you. 

AFM: DH and I celebrated our 6 month anniversary Saturday! I know 6 months isn't very long but I will be a little over 8 months pg when our 1 year comes up so i may not be in the mood to celebrate then! :) I bought us a small cake with our wedding colors (wine and ivory) and we went out for dinner to a fancy place overlooking the water (at a window seat too!), I put on my wedding jewelry and put my long hair into a bun and fastened my crystal haircomb around it.....with a beautiful strapless dress and heels, I felt wonderful, even with my little bump showing through my dress! We had a lovely night. Poppy was good and only made me a little nauseous :haha: then laid me up most of the day Sunday feeling blah in the heat!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CAKE! :happydance: Oh you said the magic word...CAKE!! 

17P injections are making me nauseated but CAKE. I just wanna stick my face in a big fat cake! YUMMY! :rofl:


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hello my friends! missing 2 days on this thread = hours of catching up!
> 
> big big :hugs: to you all: OMM, Mac, Lava, butterfly, twinkle, MA, skye, purple, dwrgi, never, the list goes on and on (darn, who did I miss.....if it was you then :hugs: to you too!)! much love to you all! I really don't think I would have such a good time if it weren't for all of you.
> 
> AFM: DH and I celebrated our 6 month anniversary Saturday! I know 6 months isn't very long but I will be a little over 8 months pg when our 1 year comes up so i may not be in the mood to celebrate then! :) I bought us a small cake with our wedding colors (wine and ivory) and we went out for dinner to a fancy place overlooking the water (at a window seat too!), I put on my wedding jewelry and put my long hair into a bun and fastened my crystal haircomb around it.....with a beautiful strapless dress and heels, I felt wonderful, even with my little bump showing through my dress! We had a lovely night. Poppy was good and only made me a little nauseous :haha: then laid me up most of the day Sunday feeling blah in the heat!

Awwwww how sweet, thats great that you had such a good time and heck yea you have to celebrate your marriage all the time, DH and i are comming up on 4 years in Sept, i just cant believe it, man time sure flys!!


----------



## Dwrgi

ttc11 said:


> DWRGI: Thank you for replying! Thank you to all the girls. It's nice to be able to share experiences on here. :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't tried the temperature charting yet. Before we moved out of state, I was all over the place with the time I'd get up for work. Aren't you suppose to check it the same time every morning? And they suggest to check the temp even before you stumble out of bed, right?

Hello TTC11! Yes, you do need to chart at the same time each day-it does get easier the more you do it (i.e. remembering to do it), in the end you do it instinctively. It really helps me work out my ovulation days and then when I can expect my period. It's not an exact science as alcohol, room temperature, etc. can cause changes to temps; I read somewhere to take your temp vaginally, and I admit that I did this for a month, and the temps were more constant! It's personal preference though I suppose.

Anyway, hope you're okay. I guess seeing the doctor is the way to go first.

Good luck!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm out for this month :nope:
> I'll be back later to comment on everyone's posts (even those who love marmite!) once I've stopped sniffling :cry:

So sorry that AF got you-I hate hate hate the witch! Hope you feel a little bit better-be kind to your self at this time.

Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Dwigi and Skye... stand by guys cos I think I am gonna need everything you all know... had an email from an embryologist in one of the clinics I contacted and they think I may not need egg donation as they can definatly search and exclude the translocationed eggs...... the PGD process is exactly the same as IVF, except some checks go on for the eggys, so no doubt I will be crapping myself soon and begging for info!!
> 
> awww Purple... you are making me blush lol. No, it was another dress... got if off the internet, made to measure for 70 quid lol. My wedding dress was MASSIVE... no way I could have worn it in Aus for the renewal. May put up a wedding piccy so you can see what I mean lol!
> 
> Thanks Macwooly... all prayers still gratefully received lol.
> 
> Sorry about the crap weather spoiling your sales Butterfly... will be carrying on like this for a while too apparently... boo hoo. Maybe we should move to California lol

That is brilliant news Pad-it is incredible what science can do! yes, we will be here to support you through whatever you decide to do! If there is a dream worth having it's worth waiting for!!! Apparently! 

Lots of love to you hun!
Axxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Purple - sorry it was a BFN :hugs:
> 
> Skye - parents are sent to try us sometimes - hope you and your Mum make it up soon :hugs: Thanks for all the yummy things - I'll have to enjoy reading them rather than eating them though as I'm still dieting!
> 
> Hi ttc11 - hope your stay is a short & happy one! :flower:
> 
> Padbrat - nice to see you honey - your picture always make think you're a fairy princess!! :wedding:
> 
> Dwrgi - I used to teach Reception (4-5 year olds for our US ladies) I left because I was really bullied by my headteacher. I love my job now - I still get to work with kids but I don't have to deal with power crazy heads or do all the crap paper work!
> 
> Macwooly - sorry you're dealing with hard things at the moment - sending you hugs :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly - still love you despite your marmite liking!! :flower:
> 
> Rebekah - sorry I laughed out loud at Doug - I know it probably almost stopped your heart though!!:winkwink: You should definitely come to England :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs ladies - it's been quite hard this time as it was the last chance to get a BFP before I go back to see the FS in 3 weeks time.
> I'm still trying to lose the last 12 pounds that I need to get rid of to meet this time's target weight - done 2 hours on the wii fit today - am hoping if I do that for 3 weeks it'll make a difference!

Hmmm... power crazed Heads seem to be the order of the day! I won't even start on my Boss. He still has us going at 500mph with three days to go-it's absolutely crazy. Glad you have found a job that you are happy with-it's quite a feat these days!! And way to go with the weight loss. I think I'd have a heart attack if I did two hours on the Wii Fit so am very impressed with you! Way to go girl-you'll get there!! Remember what you're doing it for and that should keep you motivated!! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

DHime said:


> Hi! I am new to this whole TTC thing.
> It's weird, 15 years trying not to conceive and now I actually want to. Not sure when I stopped being scared of kids.
> The whole "you are more financially secure at 35 is crap" I am poor as dirt. But time is against me so goin for it anyway...

Good luck DHime! Try not to worry too much about age-some of the age related stories to do with pregnancies that you here about are incredible! So good luck and let's hope you get your BFP soon!
:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Welcome TTC11-nice to meet you! I hope your stay on here is short and that you get your BFP very very soon. If you go to your docs, they will probably want to do a blood test on day 21 of your cycle to check that you are ovulating. I would go straight away anyway, and tell them that you have been TTC without success for over a year. At our age, they will show interest in this if you have been trying for six months without a result. Do you take your temperature daily? This helps you track your cycle and helps you pinpoint ovulation. Do you feel twinges mid cycle, which are ovulation pains? The biggest problem for female infertility are problems with ovulation. I also read that the biggest mistake with TTC is that people only have sex on days 12-14-ideally you need to be having sex on every other day from day 5 onwards to make sure that the sperm is fresh and healthy and also to maixmise catching your egg. I think the American posters may be able to help you better with Planned Parenthood... Good luck though! :thumbup:
> 
> Hia  Purplelou-don't beat yourself up about testing early. The 2WW is one of the hardest things about TTC, and I don't know of many who stick it out until they are supposed to test! As Skye says, it is still very early, so hang on in there! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! And, yes, you are right, I can't wait till Friday-my body is completely exhausted, sort of bone tired. I slept for two and a half hours this afternoon (when I was supposed to be in the gym!!! Ha ha ha!), and on Friday when I came in. Just a slow crawl to the finish line now.... Anyway, hope you're having a good weekend? Big :hugs: to you!
> 
> Hi Twinkle, how are you hun? What did you used to teach? May I ask why you got out of teaching (or is it completely obvious????!!!!). Anyway, where are you at with your cycle? Hope you're okay? :flower::flower:
> 
> Hello Padbrat-so very lovely to read your posts, I think about you often. What a brilliant idea to try the new treatment-and it sounds realy promising. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you! Please let us know where you're at, we are here for you with all the support and encouragement that you need! Huge hugs to you, hun! :flower:
> 
> Hey Butterfly-how did it go? Hope the pictures didn't get wet! It's like a day in November here, where is our summer? Did you manage to sell any pieces-your work is stunning! Thinking of you! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Lava, how are you feeling today? I hope that you are okay and trying not to worry too much. It sounds as though your pregnancy is going really well, I can't believe you're at 10 weeks already! That is so fantastic. Try and stay positive and not go to the 'bad worry place'! :flower::flower:
> 
> Hia Skye, so sorry to hear that you are down. I am sure that your mother is upset too if she left without saying goodbye. It is soooooooo easy to argue and fall out with family-I think we take our frustration out on each other as we know that we will always be there for each other. I am sure she understands that you couldn't look after her as much as she expected. You were clearly showing concern when you suggested that she had more help, she just took it the wrong way. Sounds as if she just wanted to vent. Don't be too down, hun, she will realise that you meant well and that you do care for her-it's obvious to me that you think the world of her, she will know this too. Is it worth sending her a letter just to let her know how you feel, that you are sad you parted the way you did, and that you meant no offence by suggesting local help?? At least you will feel that you have done something about the situation.... I hope you resolve it soon; it won't do you any good to be down, when you have your Little Bean on board. Parents though, eh? I have just come off the phone to my mum and she agitates me soooooooo much, yet my brothers partners think she is marvellous and have a really good relationship with her. We have never gelled, ever ever, and I feel it even more as my OH is so close to his parents (too close at times, think of 'Everybody Loves Raymond'!!). My parents don't even know I'm doing IVF next month-they get really embarrased when I mention my infertility as it is to do with SEX (shock horror, get the smelling salts Brian, she's talking about you know what again)!!!! I once told my Dad (who I can generally talk to) about trying Clomid, and he then told me that he and my mother both had high sex drives. OMG-I almost fell over, you soooooooooo don't want to hear that sort of information, but how can you go from Clomid to sex drives??? So, that's as far as he could go with relating and empathy! But, it is not good to have tension and worse to let it fester.... I hope you sort it out soon, hun!
> 
> There is so much I need to learn about IVF e.g. I didn't realise that you could buy your drugs separately to your clinic..... Where do you get your knowledge from???!!!! I wish I knew as much as you.... I had a scan on fertilityfriends.co.uk and there was a thread about this on there. From what I could work out, drugs for a treatment seem to come in at around £900 so I think the price is fair, it just seems like a lot of money (which of course it is!!). I think I have ovulated this month (oh the relief of not DTD to catch the egg-my first break in 42 cycles, bar when I was PG!!! I'm now going to start eating protein like it went out of fashion starting with an omelette tonight! As far as drinking milk is concerned, does it have to be full fat or can it be skimmed? I can't stand full fat milk... I still haven't got my head around it working; I instinctively think it will fail. My OH said that his swimmers seemed to be more plentiful this time, which suggest that his vits are working, so fingers crossed and recrossed and double recrossed!!!
> 
> Oh dear, I know I go on!
> 
> A big :thumbup: and hello to everybody else! I hope that you have all had a great weekend and let's face the next week smiling!!! Lots and lots of love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: [/COLOR]
> 
> Can i ask was that 900 pounds for all the IVF meds you would need? So that would be about $1450 us dollars, omg that is wonderful, i know here i checked into doing an IUI cycle on my own, which would have been just Gonal F and a trigger shot and it would have ended up costing me $4000 just for the meds!!Click to expand...

Hia Chris-yes, £940.20p in British pounds, through a pharmacist called Homecare something or other. I think Skye mentioned it in her post to me about meds. It's the pharmacy that the clinic use as they have a really good reputation. As Skye says, you need to look around for the cheapest option. I think the prescription included Gonal-F, Ovidrell (trigger shot), progesterone pessaries and the norestherone that I start next week to control the start of my next period. 

Good luck hun! I think it is really worth going for! 

Hope you are okay?

Lots of love
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> CAKE! :happydance: Oh you said the magic word...CAKE!!
> 
> 17P injections are making me nauseated but CAKE. I just wanna stick my face in a big fat cake! YUMMY! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've been craving cake since she mentioned it! :rofl: I'm dreaming of Wegmans vanilla coconut cake or triple chocolate. ((FAINT)) Instead, I opened up a greek yogurt. :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Skye, how are you? I hope that you are feeling a little bit better-it's never pleasant having a bad atmosphere amongst family. We are here for you if you need to vent!

I am going to ask you a completely off topic question, sorry ladies, but where in Turkey would you recommend for a summer holiday? I am STILL trying to organise my summer hols, and just haven't had the time to focus on it, but now that the Year 7 Midsummer Night's Dream play is over (last night-and it was brilliant!), I can go at it full throttle. I am after beach, sun, water boat rides and perhaps tennis, golf etc. to keep my OH happy..... I have heard that Olu Deniz is fab... any other recommendations??

Hope you're okay hun-sorry to bring such trivia on to here!

Love and hugs to you, 
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

DHime said:


> Hi! I am new to this whole TTC thing.
> It's weird, 15 years trying not to conceive and now I actually want to. Not sure when I stopped being scared of kids.
> The whole "you are more financially secure at 35 is crap" I am poor as dirt. But time is against me so goin for it anyway...

Hi DH, also poor as dirt but sure it will sort itself out if it happens!

Good luck and welcome :wave:


----------



## purplelou

Hi DHime - welcome, hope your stay here is short :) we are also poor as dirt, but happy - I think it's the happiness that counts xx


----------



## skye2010

NMG happy anniversary :)) Sounds so romantic and sweet.xxx

MA cake, cake, strawberry and marzipan mmmm, yummm yummm!!!

Dwrgi, so you are getting your stuff from homecare at home? They are actually very reasonable, good for u. In fact I just reminded myself why don't I check how much my progestrone and heparine costs through them. Might be cheaper. Also skimmed milk is fine. Cotttage cheese, yogurt, all meat and pulses count. Milk just have a higher concentration of protein and 1 litre is ideal. You can google equivelant protein of a litre of milk and divide it into what else you wanna consume. 

Turkey is super hot untill middle of August, just to let you know. When are u planning? Akyaka, Sarigerme, Gocek is where I fancy going which is on the south west coast. All the coast between Bodrum to Fethiye is quite lovely. (U can googe map to get an idea) Bodrum is very lively but also very touristy. Lot's of Uk tourists. Fethiye Oludeniz is interesting because of the sea is formed but not so much to do. (Worth seeing though) If you fancy hiring a car and have a tour around the coast staying a few days here and there you could easily do that. There is also Marmaris which has lovely sea side. You can chose a holiday resort in a good location there and chill out by the beach. But I think the there may not be much else to do.

You can also a have a boat trip from Bodrum. "Blue Tour" which they say is wonderful but you need to live with the rest of the people during the tour. Or you can have daily trips from anywhere on the coast. Just google you'll see many options. 

Also there is North Sea "The black sea area" but that isn't very touristy. Has a great nature , perfect for hiking but it wouldn't be your typical beach holiday with good restaurants bar etc...

I would have suggested seeing Istanbul for a few days if you are going after September. Would be a bit of a nightmare in this heath though. 

Hello Dhime and welcome to the thread.

Debs just sent u a msg on your mailbox xxx

Girls I'm wishing you loads of baby dust all...


----------



## skye2010

I just phone healthcare at home and my meds were cheaper in my local pharmacy stil :)))

BTW Chris you might be using different meds to make the difference or more dosage. So you might be comparing apples and pears. Still a big price difference though ???? Might be worth getting the name of the items and dose and shopping around before you go for it. xxx

I'm still feeling very low with what happened. Fancy having a mini break from it all for few days and fancy going up north on my own maybe Scotland. Any suggestions girls?


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> I've been craving cake since she mentioned it! :rofl: I'm dreaming of Wegmans vanilla coconut cake or triple chocolate. ((FAINT)) Instead, I opened up a greek yogurt. :haha:

Well done you on not succumbing to temptation, in VERY trying circumstances!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> I just phone healthcare at home and my meds were cheaper in my local pharmacy stil :)))
> 
> BTW Chris you might be using different meds to make the difference or more dosage. So you might be comparing apples and pears. Still a big price difference though ???? Might be worth getting the name of the items and dose and shopping around before you go for it. xxx
> 
> I'm still feeling very low with what happened. Fancy having a mini break from it all for few days and fancy going up north on my own maybe Scotland. Any suggestions girls?

Dear Skye

Thank you so much for your good advice, as usual. I am so much more savvy through knowing you and gaining the benefit of your wisdom too! Interesting that your local pharmacy is cheaper than homecare.. We are awaiting our delivery on Thursday so it will be good to have them and that means it REALLY IS GOING TO GO AHEAD!!! OMG!!!

Hey, don't feel blue. It will blow over before you know it-from how you described it, perhaps your mum was being a bit over demanding, and there is nothing at all that you can do about that. Plus, you can't change anything, so why not send her a letter to make yourself feel better and close the chapter of that book! Better than procrastinating! And chin up!!

A mini break to Scotland sounds lovely. Or what about Bath, which isn't as far on the train, or Oxford, which are both lovely! I would always head for west Wales, but that is about four hours by train from London and you would then need a coach or taxi.... Cardiff is brilliant-a huge new shopping centre, and also Cardiff Bay which is, da da, on the water! Also plenty to do.... 

Your ideas about Turkey sound interesting and I shall certainly bear them in mind. I just cannot decide-Turkey or Portugal. My OH is going crazy as I clearly am allergic to planning and he is Mr Anal, plan everything three times over. I think he's slightly autistic myself haha::haha::haha:).

Anyway, it would be very good to have something to look forward to it, so get yourself on laterooms.com pronto!!!

Big hugs to you, hun,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

DHime said:


> Hi! I am new to this whole TTC thing.
> It's weird, 15 years trying not to conceive and now I actually want to. Not sure when I stopped being scared of kids.
> The whole "you are more financially secure at 35 is crap" I am poor as dirt. But time is against me so goin for it anyway...

Hello :hi: Hope you don't wait too long for your BFP :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwgri - sorry never been to Turkey so no help to you but hope you manage to get a fab holiday and relax :)

NMG - so pleased you got to celebrate your wedding anniversary even if it was early :thumbup:

Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs: to all the other ladies on this thread :hugs:

AFM - FIL's health continues to improve as much as it can with all his medical conditions :) And I'm celebrating my 4th wedding anniversary later this week and DH has the most fab things planned for us :) I get to be a 6 year old again as it involves steam trains which I love and a zoo which I love a little more :) Exactly the distractions I need to keep my mind off the TWW :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> Dwgri - sorry never been to Turkey so no help to you but hope you manage to get a fab holiday and relax :)
> 
> NMG - so pleased you got to celebrate your wedding anniversary even if it was early :thumbup:
> 
> Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs: to all the other ladies on this thread :hugs:
> 
> AFM - FIL's health continues to improve as much as it can with all his medical conditions :) And I'm celebrating my 4th wedding anniversary later this week and DH has the most fab things planned for us :) I get to be a 6 year old again as it involves steam trains which I love and a zoo which I love a little more :) Exactly the distractions I need to keep my mind off the TWW :)

It all sounds really lovely-you have a very thoughtful and loving husband who obviously cares for you very much! Have a great time!

A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

I wanted to apologise for being absent from here for so long but it seems that it is never straightforward with me. After my OHSS scare I seemed to get better for a few days and then I thought I got food poisoning as had tummy cramps and a really bad upset tummy (it is very usual in this part of the world in summer when eating out) . The bad tummy went on for 2 weeks even after taking meds from the Dr at the surgery. I was putting on weight even though I was only eating a fraction of what I normally did and even then my body seemed to reject anything I put into it. Then nearly 3 weeks ago I collapsed at home in agony and starting vomitting uncontrollably. My husband found me on the bathroom floor and literally carried me to the car and rushed me to the ER. I was worked on for sometime and lost conciousness due mainly to the pain. I thought something had ruptured in my tummy. After scans and tests they realised that it was severe OHSS that had come about again( it was mid cycle at this point and I had just O) I was kept in the hospital for 8 days and can honestly say that I have never felt so unwell. I have been off work for a further 2 weeks whilst I recover and gain my strength back.Because of the crazy amount of drugs the IVF Dr gave me my organs inside were very unhappy to say the least and my bowel/intestines were severly inflamed but worst of all my pancreas is very much enlarged and unhealthy. The Dr at the hospital diagnosed that I now have insulin resistance syndrome/metabolic syndrome caused by all the meds I took. I am now on a super strict diet to try and reverse this and I am allowed absolutely no sugar not even honey, no carbs and no dairy. They are trying to get quick results for me but expect that I will have to continue on this path for at least 4-6 months before I can consider any further fertility treatment. I am lucky though that I collasped when I did as if it had gone on much longer I could have been really seriously ill. It is shocking that my pancreas is like this as to look at I do not look overweight, I am 6ft tall and a US size 8-10 in clothes and ate fairly healthy food and exercised.

So for now we are reporting the fertility Dr to the government to try and get them to take action against this guy and then suing him privately. We are arranging for our eggs to be moved to another hospital for storage until I am well enough to transfer.

So for now ladies I am taking a break from TTC for a while and will probably not be posting but may lurk every now and then to see how you are all doing. For those of you newly pregnant I look forward to reading your pregnancy updates with each scan that comes along and for the remainder I will be praying for your BFP to come along real soon. You ladies are a real inspiration and strength to all of us facing this hideous battle and I know I wouldn't be so sane right now if it was not for this thread.

Take care all and I hope to be back on this journey and posting again by Christmas x x


----------



## Macwooly

Carole so sorry to read of the horrendous time you've had lately :hugs: I do hope your health improves and that in the future under the care of a different doctor you can TTC again :hugs: Hope the government takes action and that you successfully sue him :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Carole that is terrible, hoping that you get a speedy recovery and start feeling much better soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to apologise for being absent from here for so long but it seems that it is never straightforward with me. After my OHSS scare I seemed to get better for a few days and then I thought I got food poisoning as had tummy cramps and a really bad upset tummy (it is very usual in this part of the world in summer when eating out) . The bad tummy went on for 2 weeks even after taking meds from the Dr at the surgery. I was putting on weight even though I was only eating a fraction of what I normally did and even then my body seemed to reject anything I put into it. Then nearly 3 weeks ago I collapsed at home in agony and starting vomitting uncontrollably. My husband found me on the bathroom floor and literally carried me to the car and rushed me to the ER. I was worked on for sometime and lost conciousness due mainly to the pain. I thought something had ruptured in my tummy. After scans and tests they realised that it was severe OHSS that had come about again( it was mid cycle at this point and I had just O) I was kept in the hospital for 8 days and can honestly say that I have never felt so unwell. I have been off work for a further 2 weeks whilst I recover and gain my strength back.Because of the crazy amount of drugs the IVF Dr gave me my organs inside were very unhappy to say the least and my bowel/intestines were severly inflamed but worst of all my pancreas is very much enlarged and unhealthy. The Dr at the hospital diagnosed that I now have insulin resistance syndrome/metabolic syndrome caused by all the meds I took. I am now on a super strict diet to try and reverse this and I am allowed absolutely no sugar not even honey, no carbs and no dairy. They are trying to get quick results for me but expect that I will have to continue on this path for at least 4-6 months before I can consider any further fertility treatment. I am lucky though that I collasped when I did as if it had gone on much longer I could have been really seriously ill. It is shocking that my pancreas is like this as to look at I do not look overweight, I am 6ft tall and a US size 8-10 in clothes and ate fairly healthy food and exercised.
> 
> So for now we are reporting the fertility Dr to the government to try and get them to take action against this guy and then suing him privately. We are arranging for our eggs to be moved to another hospital for storage until I am well enough to transfer.
> 
> So for now ladies I am taking a break from TTC for a while and will probably not be posting but may lurk every now and then to see how you are all doing. For those of you newly pregnant I look forward to reading your pregnancy updates with each scan that comes along and for the remainder I will be praying for your BFP to come along real soon. You ladies are a real inspiration and strength to all of us facing this hideous battle and I know I wouldn't be so sane right now if it was not for this thread.
> 
> Take care all and I hope to be back on this journey and posting again by Christmas x x

Oh honey how horrible!!!! I am so glad that your better now, what a nightmare that must have been, i so hope you feel totaly normal very soon, you poor thing!!! Its good to hear from you again, and i am sending you big hugs, man i so want to go over there and beat the crap out of that doctor right now!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

carole - I'm so sorry! I didn't know what OHSS was so I just looked it up as I was curious about it and oh my, what a horrible experience you have had. :hugs: I am glad you are better now and good luck when you start the treatments again. :hugs::hugs:

MA - the cake was wonderful - it was a cassata torte - which is a white cake with coffee (or rum) soaked layers with a ricotta mousse fillings with mini chocolate chips! It was heavenly. We ate it at 11am, then at night too....:blush: 

hello DHime! :hi:

dwrgi - I've never been overseas so I can't help with Turkey or Portugal (i barely get out of Boston Massachusetts!) but I hope you will find rest and relaxation wherever you go 
but Skye - Scotland is one of the places I always wanted to go as I'm part Scottish.....enjoy your vacations lady!

Morning to every one else....hope today will bring happiness in some form to you all today.


----------



## skye2010

OOh Carole can not believe how ill that stupid incompetent dr made you. Poor you. That sounds like the worst nightmare. But the drug regime they put you on sounded horrific especially starting to max your dose in the middle of the stims. I hope you can get a good compensation out of the guy and get him a good official punishment (warning etc) Sweety I hope you can arrange another cycle in the Uk once you are well and ready to have another go. With the frozen eggs I wish you all the best with them. You never know maybe you might get lucky with one of them. xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

newmarriedgal said:


> MA - the cake was wonderful - it was a cassata torte - which is a white cake with coffee (or rum) soaked layers with a ricotta mousse fillings with mini chocolate chips! It was heavenly. We ate it at 11am, then at night too....:blush:

Oh that sounds SO GOOD! :dohh:((FAINT)):haha:



Carole, how HORRIBLE! We've had our share of incompetent medical facilities. In all actuality we could have sued not only the Peri center but the hospital for malpractice in our sons death. IN FACT, when we met with the board of directors of the hospital, we were bribed with a flippin gas card "for our trouble"!:wacko: Hindsight, we should have walked away then and considered filing suit. :growlmad::nope:

Praying you get some justice in the matter! Good for you for speaking up and advocating for yourself!!


----------



## skye2010

MA nice one that they distracted u with a gas card. Since you were grief struck ;( What is a flippin gas card anyway? I get very angry when medical people act irresponsibly and carelessly to their patients.

BTW Posh finally had her little bb girl. If that baby isn't genetically chosen I am a beaver.


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> MA nice one that they distracted u with a gas card. Since you were grief struck ;( What is a flippin gas card anyway? I get very angry when medical people act irresponsibly and carelessly to their patients.
> 
> BTW Posh finally had her little bb girl. If that baby isn't genetically chosen I am a beaver.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> MA nice one that they distracted u with a gas card. Since you were grief struck ;( What is a flippin gas card anyway? I get very angry when medical people act irresponsibly and carelessly to their patients.
> 
> BTW Posh finally had her little bb girl. If that baby isn't genetically chosen I am a beaver.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I said that too - well not the beaver part - wish I had though!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Carole - what a nightmare - so glad they caught it before something worse happened. I'm so sorry that it means putting ttc on hold for the moment. Take care of yourself, get well soon & we'll be here for you whenever you need us xx


----------



## skweek35

Carole what a nightmare that must have been. Good on you for picking yourself up again. Look after yourself and keep well.


----------



## purplelou

NMG - sounds like you had a lovely celebration!! congratulations

Macwooly - glad your FIL is improving xx have a fantastic anniversary and enjoy all the treats you lovely DH has planned.

carol - OMG!! it sounds like your doctor was just plain negligent. I am just glad that you are feeling better, and may you continue to improve back to full health.

skye - you are soooo right about the beckhams baby! lol!

big hugs to everyone, hope you are all having a lovely week :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Carole, I couldn't believe your story when I read it, it sounded absolutely horrific. I am so glad that your husband came home when he did and took you straight to hospital. I hope that the diet regime does the trick and reverses the damage, and I am so sorry that you have had to put TTC on the back burner, but it is your health that counts now. I hope you sue that incompetent joke for as much as you can get-he shouldn't be allowed to practice.

Take really good care of yourself and we will be here for you whenever you need us.

Huge hugs to you hun, you shouldn't have had to go through this.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I am soo excited for you starting your treatment. I will be keeping everything crossed for you! weirdly I used to work with a lady who had icsi treatment and I was just catching up with her on facebook - she had twins as a result of her first treatment cycle and her girls are now 8! hard to believe time passes so fast. anyway - I am hoping and praying that you are successful xx


----------



## lavalux

Purple,
How are you doing? :flower:

Tiger,
Love your new avatar picture! Beautiful! When do you get to go in and talk with your GP?

Twinkle,
Sorry about your BFN, but I am very excited about your first FS appt in a few weeks. You are going to feel great having a medical provider as a partner in conception so it doesn't feel like it is falling all on you. I'm very impressed with your weight loss achievement! Way to go. :happydance:

Padbrat,
That is wonderful news that you can try the PBD process without having to go straight to egg donation. I think that it is amazing what science can help us achieve. Please keep us posted.

DHime & TTC11,
Welcome! As for the comment about being poor as dirt, DHime, we are right there with you, but at 39 and 47, we could not put off TTC. We will figure it out as we go along. Very few people are completely prepared and ready financially for parenthood. There are lots of ways to save though.

NMG,
What a wonderful anniversary dinner! That cake sounds absolutely Delicious!

Dwgri,
I'm getting so excited for you about the ICSI in Aug. As your your vacation, either Turkey or Portugal sound amazing. I would love to go to both one of these days. That is great that your DH loves to plan everything. I will have to live vicariously through you on your travels.

Skye,
Your beaver comment had me laughing. Those are some genetically lucky people breeding a superbaby, right there! :) As for a trip to Scotland, I spent a summer studying at Oxford and spent nearly every free weekend in Scotland. We did the Edinburgh tour which was nice, but we loved Aberdeen. We found a cozy B&B right on the coast and just settled in. We would take the train up from Oxford every chance we got. There is a great pub there, too, called The Globe. Not sure if it's still there, but we loved it.

Macwooly,
congrats on your 4th year wedding anniversary! Time flies, doesn't it! I love steam trains and zoos too! What a fabulous celebration you will have!

Carole,
I was extremely worried about you reading your post, not to mention, steaming mad about that doctor who caused your OHSS. Your husband is a hero, swooping in and rescuing you while you were on the floor, carrying you to the car, getting you to the ER. Thank God he was there for you. I hope he helps take good care of you as you recover. Just focus on getting well, and dealing with that horrible doctor/practice, and then you can go to another clinic that you trust for your future treatment. I'm so sorry that this happened to you. We are here for support!

FM, 
If you are lurking, I love your new avatar pic as well! Hope you are doing well. :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Butterfly, Northstar, and anyone else I missed!

AFM,
For those you don't feel like reading about my 2nd OB appt. I'm hiding this next part so you don't have to.


Spoiler
I had the best day today! :cloud9: We had a great appt. I've gained 6 lbs since I started fertility treatments and 4 in the last 10 weeks. We got to hear the babies heartbeats on a handheld Doppler. It was awesome! I was worried we would have to wait until our specialist appt & another U/S to get some reassurance that they were still hanging in there, but hearing the heartbeats was wonderful and gave me some peace of mind. We go for our Nuchal Translucency screening to check for Downs and other birth defects on Monday and I'm a bit nervous about getting worrisome results, but right now, I'm just trying to enjoy today!

Also, DH & I are are planning an early 40th birthday trip in mid-September at the beach near Seaside, FL. Four nights! Aaaah, I can just imagine the sand btn my toes and the waves crashing! I so need a vacation! I feel like I've been on an emotional roller coaster - happy one minute, stressed and scared the next so I am very excited to have this little trip to look forward to. :wacko:

Have a great evening, everyone!


----------



## ttc11

DHime: Welcome. :flower: I'm new too. And I hear your pain. How many times have I said, "I have time, no babies to keep me down, I'm so young." Ha. Then 36 comes around and I wonder if it's too late, did I miss my opportunity? Or yes, like you mentioned one day I'll have more money saved up for babies.

I don't know if you've been trying for long, but I know I feel 'over it'. Been trying for over a year, stopping for a few months due to gallbladder issues. And seeing all my friends getting pregnant on their honeymoon nights, don't help matters. haha.

Well, good luck to you!:dust:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye....:rofl: :rofl: The beaver comment is too funny! :rofl: 

AFM, Doug and I had a LOVELY day today. I got out and we went minivan shopping because our Santa fe is a safety issue. We ended up with a used minivan at an AWESOME interest rate, they gave us over what the car was worth and there's only 29k miles on it. Looks brand new on the inside. We were EXTATIC! :happydance:

After that we went to dinner at Smokey Bones for pulled pork, smoked wings and veggies. 

OF COURSE I still had cake on the mind. Instead of buying the whole cake I wanted, I settled for mini cupcakes where I'd only have to eat one or two and not the whole darn thing. :haha:

All in all, our day was just LOVELY!


----------



## purplelou

Lava - Im doing ok thank you :hugs: I was excited to read about your appointment - thank you for sharing 

MA - congrats on your new transportation! and as for cake - I think Amelia might enjoy a big cake ! :rofl:

Happy wednesday to all of you lovely ladies :hugs: and :dust: to you - hope you have a great day xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my gosh! DRAMA!! Doug and I lost our Title to the car so we spent HOURS last night combing through the WHOLE HOUSE!! Didn't find it and we were STILL up at 5am this morning. :wacko: I'm praising God right now for His favor because the dealership will allow us to get a copy for a fee and it will be sent to them INSTEAD of not receiving the car at all. ((relief)) 

We're up on 3 hours or less of sleep, have to pick up the car later and we are EXHAUSTED and pretty much worried ourselves sick. It doesn't help that I'm a basket case in stressful situations. I honestly need to be more relaxed and less aggressive during these moments. :wacko:

Praying everyone has a lovely day. :hug:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello lovely ladies :flower:

I hope you're all well.

Apologies for the short, selfish message, but we had our GP appointment this morning and it wasn't good.

The Dr jumped straight in and said to DH "there were no sperm at all". Not even one little, lonely swimmer. It's known as Azoospermia and the next step is to see a FS, but from the GP's response of 'there's adoption or a sperm donor' as options, I'm not particulary hopeful.

So, I'm going to step away from here for a bit as we'll no longer be TTC. I don't think I've cried this hard since my mum died. Hell, I promised her that I'd tell my children about her each and everyday... :cry:

I wish you all much love, luck, :dust: and :hugs:

Ciao, 

Charlotte xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> Apologies for the short, selfish message, but we had our GP appointment this morning and it wasn't good.
> 
> The Dr jumped straight in and said to DH "there were no sperm at all". Not even one little, lonely swimmer. It's known as Azoospermia and the next step is to see a FS, but from the GP's response of 'there's adoption or a sperm donor' as options, I'm not particulary hopeful.
> 
> So, I'm going to step away from here for a bit as we'll no longer be TTC. I don't think I've cried this hard since my mum died. Hell, I promised her that I'd tell my children about her each and everyday... :cry:
> 
> I wish you all much love, luck, :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Charlotte xx

Aww, so sorry hunny. :hugs: 

I wish HA were around as she tends to have knowledge with low sperm count. 

I can understand your grief darlin. It's a hard thing to face. I do hope there is still hope in this process for you and whether through conception or adoption that you will one day find yourself with those beautiful kids to share mom's legacy with. Will you get second opinion?

so sorry for they pain you have to endure. It's just heartbreaking!:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> Apologies for the short, selfish message, but we had our GP appointment this morning and it wasn't good.
> 
> The Dr jumped straight in and said to DH "there were no sperm at all". Not even one little, lonely swimmer. It's known as Azoospermia and the next step is to see a FS, but from the GP's response of 'there's adoption or a sperm donor' as options, I'm not particulary hopeful.
> 
> So, I'm going to step away from here for a bit as we'll no longer be TTC. I don't think I've cried this hard since my mum died. Hell, I promised her that I'd tell my children about her each and everyday... :cry:
> 
> I wish you all much love, luck, :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Charlotte xx

I'm so sorry about this news Charlotte, how awful for you, 100% understand that you need time to absorb this before you make any decisions :hugs:.

You've always been one of the nicest posters on the 35+ forum and I do think you deserve to be a mum, so I'm going to agree with MA and say that I hope you find another way, and whatever path you decide wishing you all the best.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk Charlotte ,I am so so sorry,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Charlotte I am so sorry to hear your news and the dismissive attitude of your GP :hugs: I pray that a referral to an FS can give you some hope :hugs:

Take all the time you need to process this information :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Charlotte am so sorry about that news, you must indeed be in shock right now and need to get that out of your system. I do hope and believe that once the initial shock has died down that you WILL find a solution and have your little ones in your arms in time and wish you all the luck in the world whilst you lurk :dust: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Oh my gosh! DRAMA!! Doug and I lost our Title to the car so we spent HOURS last night combing through the WHOLE HOUSE!! Didn't find it and we were STILL up at 5am this morning. :wacko: I'm praising God right now for His favor because the dealership will allow us to get a copy for a fee and it will be sent to them INSTEAD of not receiving the car at all. ((relief))
> 
> We're up on 3 hours or less of sleep, have to pick up the car later and we are EXHAUSTED and pretty much worried ourselves sick. It doesn't help that I'm a basket case in stressful situations. I honestly need to be more relaxed and less aggressive during these moments. :wacko:
> 
> Praying everyone has a lovely day. :hug:

Oh thank goodness they can get you one, i hate when that happens, and its always very stressful. I hope now you get some rest, and yea for the new car!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Charlotte...massive :hugs:

Take time away from here and when you can get the strength...look at the options available to you and DH. Don't rule anything out just yet :hugs:

Take care :flower:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> Apologies for the short, selfish message, but we had our GP appointment this morning and it wasn't good.
> 
> The Dr jumped straight in and said to DH "there were no sperm at all". Not even one little, lonely swimmer. It's known as Azoospermia and the next step is to see a FS, but from the GP's response of 'there's adoption or a sperm donor' as options, I'm not particulary hopeful.
> 
> So, I'm going to step away from here for a bit as we'll no longer be TTC. I don't think I've cried this hard since my mum died. Hell, I promised her that I'd tell my children about her each and everyday... :cry:
> 
> I wish you all much love, luck, :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Charlotte xx

Oh Charlotte, honey i am so sorry, please know that you and your DH are in my prayers. Please do not give up hope, i have seen quite a few people in your situation and things have turned around. Sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> Apologies for the short, selfish message, but we had our GP appointment this morning and it wasn't good.
> 
> The Dr jumped straight in and said to DH "there were no sperm at all". Not even one little, lonely swimmer. It's known as Azoospermia and the next step is to see a FS, but from the GP's response of 'there's adoption or a sperm donor' as options, I'm not particulary hopeful.
> 
> So, I'm going to step away from here for a bit as we'll no longer be TTC. I don't think I've cried this hard since my mum died. Hell, I promised her that I'd tell my children about her each and everyday... :cry:
> 
> I wish you all much love, luck, :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Charlotte xx

Hia Charlotte, I'm so sorry to hear that you are so sad, it is completely understandable and I hope that you can get to a point where you can find solutions. Azoospermia, from my understanding, doesn't mean you can never have children so take heart. There is a woman in the UK (Anya Sizer) whose husband was diagnosed with Azoospermia, and she now has two children conceived through IVF. She was treated at the London Zita West clinic, and now works as a fertility coach for them, and has written a book about her experiences, which is how I came across her.

From my understanding, there are two main sources of treatment, and that is to repair the possible blockage that may exist in the testes which prevents sperm from getting to the ejaculate. Or, they can actually extract the sperm from the testes themselves. Either way, they then use assisted reproduction techniques to 'inseminate' the woman. I know that some consultants extol the virtues of vit C (1000mg), selenium, zinc etc. and believe that this can improve the matter.

Anyway, don't give up and don't give up hope-if you explore these avenues, you may very well find something that you can take to your FS and demand treatment and a better response than the highly dismissive and ill-informed 'sperm donor' or adoption! Good luck hun!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Tiger,
I am so sorry that you had such a disheartening visit with the GP. I highly recommend that you talk with an FS so that you can hear about all of your options. Don't give up. I understand you wanting time to process all of this. We will be here when you are ready.

Dwrgi,
Sounds like you have some good constructive advice to give to Tiger. You always post the most sympathetic & informative messages. BTW, I like your new ticker. ;)


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Tiger,
> I am so sorry that you had such a disheartening visit with the GP. I highly recommend that you talk with an FS so that you can hear about all of your options. Don't give up. I understand you wanting time to process all of this. We will be here when you are ready.
> 
> Dwrgi,
> Sounds like you have some good constructive advice to give to Tiger. You always post the most sympathetic & informative messages. BTW, I like your new ticker. ;)

I agree, Dwrgi, you are a veritable walking book of knowledge, all wrapped up in a warm soft hug!! Thank you for being you!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> Apologies for the short, selfish message, but we had our GP appointment this morning and it wasn't good.
> 
> The Dr jumped straight in and said to DH "there were no sperm at all". Not even one little, lonely swimmer. It's known as Azoospermia and the next step is to see a FS, but from the GP's response of 'there's adoption or a sperm donor' as options, I'm not particulary hopeful.
> 
> So, I'm going to step away from here for a bit as we'll no longer be TTC. I don't think I've cried this hard since my mum died. Hell, I promised her that I'd tell my children about her each and everyday... :cry:
> 
> I wish you all much love, luck, :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Charlotte xx

Oh honey, I am so sorry you had to hear such frightening news. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Definitely go see a specialist before making any final decisions. You may be surprised at the options still open to you. First off, no male factor diagnosis is typically given until you get 3 SAs that are relatively the same over the course of several months. SAs can vary drastically from one sample to the next, even if the man makes absolutely no changes to his habits/diet/supplements etc. A specialist will want to run a few more SAs before making a diagnosis of azoospermia and/or a treatment decision. Shame on that GP for jumping the gun on that and making you feel this hopeless!

And Dwrgi is right, you DO still have options open to you. If they do find a blockage or retrograde ejaculation, those issues can usually be fixed. Even if they don't find a blockage or such, they may do a needle extraction directly from the testicle and see if sperm are present there. (I'd ask for one if they don't offer it.)

I know it takes time to process news like this, but we are all here with you (even those of us in lurkdom) and you do have options. Go talk with a specialist - they know way more than we do - and get a second opinion.

xoxoxo

PS - I love the name Charlotte - it's my niece's as well! :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Charlotte - I am so sorry! I am also sorry that your GP was so dismissive. take time to think about your options and talk to the fertility specialist as the ladies have said it does appear there are options for you. sending you tons of love and super big hugs xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies just popping in to say hello

Caroleb- I am so sorry that you have been through so much and hope that you are feeling better soon

Tiger Sending hugs you way, don't give up get a 2nd and 3rd opinion if necessary.

HA- Glad to see you are still lurking and popping in to give support

MA- congrats on the new minivan....preparing for you little one I know it must be exciting.

AFM- nothing much here, just waiting for my 2nd consultation on the 26th and then to decided which clinic I will use.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FM, rooting for you hunny! :hugs: Looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes with some hopeful news to boot!

HA, I knew you would have good feedback! \o/ Both you and Dwrgi have excellent feedback and knowledge to offer. :thumbup:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! I&#8217;ve stalked this thread a little bit when I was WTT . I&#8217;ve read a little bit about everyone and I&#8217;m praying for everyone! I love seeing all the encouragement and success stories in this group. You are all so lovely! Now that I&#8217;m TTC and 21 days till my 35th birthday I&#8217;m wondering if I can join. I&#8217;m almost 35 and DH is 37, this will be my first and my husbands second. This is my 2nd cycle off of BCP, so I know my body is still trying to adjust.


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome CeeDee and lots of :dust: to you, hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee- you are going to love it here!


----------



## onmymind17

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone! Ive stalked this thread a little bit when I was WTT . Ive read a little bit about everyone and Im praying for everyone! I love seeing all the encouragement and success stories in this group. You are all so lovely! Now that Im TTC and 21 days till my 35th birthday Im wondering if I can join. Im almost 35 and DH is 37, this will be my first and my husbands second. This is my 2nd cycle off of BCP, so I know my body is still trying to adjust.

Welcome CeeDee!!!! thanks for the prayers, and some are comming right back to you!! This is a wonderful group of ladies here, the support and love you will get is amazing!! Welcome to the group, oh and we have a "Whatevers" wagon rolling around, feel free to hop on and just say WHATEVER lol.


----------



## KittyCorner

Ok ladies- I am going to embrace my "maturity." 35 (DH 74, gulp), trying for #1. I like the vibe here with this crowd.


----------



## KittyCorner

Super OOOPS- my DH is 47!!! 74 would be a little too optimistic...


----------



## onmymind17

KittyCorner said:


> Ok ladies- I am going to embrace my "maturity." 35 (DH 74, gulp), trying for #1. I like the vibe here with this crowd.

Welcome KittyCorner!!! This is a great group of ladies, the support and love here are amazing!!


----------



## onmymind17

KittyCorner said:


> Super OOOPS- my DH is 47!!! 74 would be a little too optimistic...

LOL too funny, hey you never know right lol.


----------



## KittyCorner

Wasn't Tony Bennett like 75 or something? Rod Stewart is 60+ and he seems to father a child annually, so you're right.


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Kitty, thought you had found yourself a sugar daddy!! Good luck and welcome!

:dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

KittyCorner said:


> Wasn't Tony Bennett like 75 or something? Rod Stewart is 60+ and he seems to father a child annually, so you're right.

Last one IVF-God knows how many attempts they had... don't suppose money would be an object!

Welcome to you and to CeeDee!! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## CeeDee

I was shocked at the 74 also, I started thinking about Hugh Hefner.


----------



## KittyCorner

Oh the stories those receptionists (at the IVF clinics) could tell....


----------



## KittyCorner

Dwrgi- I just read up a little on the ICSI treatment in the horizon for you (I know so little of the lingo and so few of the more advanced acronyms)- BEST OF LUCK to both of you. August is just around the corner....


----------



## onmymind17

See now if i could have one wish for the day, it would be that all of us would get 3 IVF cycles for free!!!! thats my wish for the day, how about you ladies, what would your wish for the day be?:happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Rod Stewart had the baby in my IVF clinic :))) After many attempts other places :)) I think she had immune issues too :)

Welcome to KittyCorner and CeeDee :)

Tigerlilly I just had a look through the posts and read yours. I'm sorry to hear about that shocking GP meeting hon. I agree with HA and Dwrgi, you must see a specialist before the final diagnose. Sperm samples can vary every time. You must see an urologist and get all the tests before a final decision. So don't give up hope before you investigate. Also did DH do the sample at home or in the clinic? If it was at home and delivered to the clinic it might have waited too long or sthg might have gone wrong in the lab. These unlucky things can and do happen. :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all u lovely girls :)


----------



## lavalux

Hi to KittyCorner and CeeDee! This is a great group of women who support each other through thick and thin. Welcome!


----------



## vittori

Welcome KittyCorner and Ceedee :flower:

*Tigerlily*, I'm so angry reading how dismissive your doc was :devil:
This won't help much, but an internet friend in another forum said her DH was diagnosed with Azoospermia too. They then embarked on a some kind of naturopathy treatment. It is quite popular where I live. 

The treatment they took was foot-massages; I believe in ancient Chinese medicines, our feet are thought as a representation of the whole body.

So, there are points on the soles of our feet connected to the reproductive organs. Anyways. Her DH's sperm count went up to 400,000 then to 1,000,000 after 2-3 months of treatment.

I am not saying that you should take a certain naturopathy treatment, definitely not suggesting anything except what you're comfortable with :hugs: ... just that SA results of one person can vary from one time to another...

Please take care and be gentle with yourself... :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Kittycorner and CeeDee, welcome - I hope your stays here are short :flower:

Hi ladies how are you all?? :hugs:

quick post as I'm at work ..... well AF was supposed to get me yesterday - but didn't. I tested (but last night) and it was BFN! so let's see if she turns up today

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## skye2010

Lava, good news on the scans and good luck on Monday. I'm sure everything will be fine and perhaps we will see some good photos :))))

MA did you get the car in the end? I lose stuff in the house all the time and DH gets out the big guns every time OUCH!!! I end up listening to a lot of yadidadadadah! for a few days. :wacko:

FM :))) Such a cute photo :))) Love your hair :) Hahaha, checked out the one on your page as well. What u doing there? Walking like an egyption :haha: Good luck with the consultation bb. Pls update as u go along :dust::dust:

Kitty my eyes popped out a bit when I read your DH was 74. Hugh Hefner style hahahahhahaha!!! The correction was very helpful indeed.

Purplou's witch stay away, stay away and stay well away :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

My wish for the day would be to have no rain in the UK for the next 6 weeks; that I can get Gwydion into a good kennel in the next week and that my ICSI works!!!

Well, three wishes, but who's counting??!!!

Hello everybody, hope you're all well today? Tiger-are you feeling a little bit better?? Hope that you can see that there are options available to you! Big :hugs: to everybody on here! 

As for me-school ended yesterday happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha::haha::dance::dance::dance::bike::telephone::wohoo::wohoo: :yipee::headspin::headspin::shipw::smug::pizza::drunk::icecream::fool::fool::wine:)! (Question-why would you have a 'flsher' icon??????) I guess you can say I'm pleased! The drugs have arrived and Ovitrell is sitting in the fridge! Also, yesterday, I booked our holiday-a week in Vilamoura, Portugal in a 5* hotel with sports for OH and swimming pools and spa for me!!! We fly on Monday-I can't wait!! OH and I have never been abroad together, and as he has ADHD (my diagnosis), I am a bit concerned about what he'll be like. But, he's taking his golf clubs, so that should pacify him!! More than anything else, I just need to completely recharge my batteries, both physically and mentally, in readiness of the treatment, and some prolonged lying around on sun loungers is exactly what the doctor (me) ordered! Also, I do believe I am starting with a summer cold, how typical! Didn't somebody extol the virtues of grapefruit seed extract? Is this right??? Might get some.. So off to do some sun shopping today! Wehey!

I hope all you lovely ladies are all okay and having a good day! :flower::flower::flower:

Btw, I love the pic FM, and good luck with your IVF journey! Anybody heard from MissyT and Luvmydoggies recently? Lots and lots of love to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## lavalux

Congrats on finishing school for the year! Your holiday plans sound lovely. That will be the perfect way to recharge for your successful treatment. Enjoy the day shopping. L


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks for welcoming me everyone!

Vittori, Wow! I didn&#8217;t realize acupressure was so effective. That&#8217;s amazing. 

Purplelou, I hope AF stays far far away and you see that BFP.

Dwirgi, Congrats on school ending. I finished my Masters degree in may and was soooo happy. Your vacation sounds awesome.


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- Enjoy your vacation it sounds fabulous!!!!! You are asking for no rain and here in the states we desperatly need some rain. I agree that you need to be mentally recharged before you begin IVF, I'm working on that right now. Its been really nice to be able to do things without feeling crappy and not having to take shots. I've got my fingers crossed that IVF is going to work.

Missyt if you are lurking, I hope you will pop in soon.

AFM- I said I was going to take a break from the thread but I just can't seem to stay away from you ladies. I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> My wish for the day would be to have no rain in the UK for the next 6 weeks; that I can get Gwydion into a good kennel in the next week and that my ICSI works!!!
> 
> Well, three wishes, but who's counting??!!!
> 
> Hello everybody, hope you're all well today? Tiger-are you feeling a little bit better?? Hope that you can see that there are options available to you! Big :hugs: to everybody on here!
> 
> As for me-school ended yesterday happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha::haha::dance::dance::dance::bike::telephone::wohoo::wohoo: :yipee::headspin::headspin::shipw::smug::pizza::drunk::icecream::fool::fool::wine:)! (Question-why would you have a 'flsher' icon??????) I guess you can say I'm pleased! The drugs have arrived and Ovitrell is sitting in the fridge! Also, yesterday, I booked our holiday-a week in Vilamoura, Portugal in a 5* hotel with sports for OH and swimming pools and spa for me!!! We fly on Monday-I can't wait!! OH and I have never been abroad together, and as he has ADHD (my diagnosis), I am a bit concerned about what he'll be like. But, he's taking his golf clubs, so that should pacify him!! More than anything else, I just need to completely recharge my batteries, both physically and mentally, in readiness of the treatment, and some prolonged lying around on sun loungers is exactly what the doctor (me) ordered! Also, I do believe I am starting with a summer cold, how typical! Didn't somebody extol the virtues of grapefruit seed extract? Is this right??? Might get some.. So off to do some sun shopping today! Wehey!
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies are all okay and having a good day! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Btw, I love the pic FM, and good luck with your IVF journey! Anybody heard from MissyT and Luvmydoggies recently? Lots and lots of love to you all!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:

Yea for your wishes, although i have to laugh, for us here in Chicago, we finally got some rain last night, the grass and trees are sighing in pleasure today lol. Yea for school being done!!!!! And how exciting about your holiday, i hope you and your dh have a wonderful time!!

Sorry about the cold, the summer ones are the worst, and yes the grapefruit seed extract works WONDERS!!!!!! Defiantly go buy some!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies, i am so excited today besides the fact that its Friday :happydance: after i finish work today i will be on vacation for a WHOLE WEEK!! We leave for our camping adventure tomorrow, please say a prayer that we dont sweat to death or get blown away by a strong thunderstorm lol. Whooooo hooo for vacation. Unfortunatly i dont think we will get any tent fun lol, af is due tomorrow, and this is the first time that i have not tested either, i figured what was the point, our timing was crappy this cycle so i really dont think it will work anyway, might as well save the test. If by some miracle she is not here on monday when we get back then i will test for sure lol. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!! My wish for the day is that we alllllll have a wonderful, relaxing fun weekend!!!!:happydance:


----------



## KittyCorner

Sooo jealous of all aforementioned vacations....I will just be happy enough for this day to go quickly.


----------



## onmymind17

KittyCorner said:


> Sooo jealous of all aforementioned vacations....I will just be happy enough for this day to go quickly.

LOL, i am winding up the clock as we speak, trying to get it into fast mode lol.


----------



## DHime

Hi guys!
New here - I tried to post once before but my comp went on the fritz.
Trying for my first. (still can't beleive it after trying not to conceive for 15 years) Went of BC pills in Jan. July was our first month TTC. Is it really so hard at 35? I am a bit scared that I may not be able to have a baby after waiting so long...


----------



## skye2010

Wooohooo Dwrgi, no more marking :)))) Rest well and have great time on your well deserved holiday :) Any good summer bargains from shopping? A friend of mine just got a beautiful fusia tunic top from Mansoon. i'm gonna be heading there this weekend. Cold would be better when you see more sunshine.

FM:kiss::kiss: Stay in and keep the company bb :)

Chris good luck with the real deal camping in an actual camp site :))) Where r u guys gonna go? By the sea, by a river or a forest. How exciting :))) Have great fun xx

Dhime welcome to the thread. You have just started and you are at a very good age to start TTc so don't worry about it. We all girls here have different issues and different TTc backgrounds. Some women already moved to a graduates thread really quickly after a few attempts. You should try at least 6 month before you wonder so good luck :))


----------



## DHime

Why does 6 months sound so long...


----------



## KittyCorner

Because of our "advanced maternal age"....it does seem extraordinarily long. I have an appointment next week, and I am curious about how hard they will sell the fertility specialist angle. I am almost 36 and my DH is 47 (he already has 2) and we have been TTC for 3 months now. Other than my age (and a significant fibroid related surgery 5 years ago), everything seems to be in order with me, so I don't know at what point they start making suggestions to see a specialist. I will report back though and let you know.


----------



## lavalux

DHime & Kitty Corner,
They say before 35, to try on your own for a year. After 35 but before 38, they say to try for 6 months before consulting a FS (fertility specialist or RE for reproductive endocronologist). After 38, they recommend 3 months. 

My DH is 47, I'm 39 so we went in after not preventing for 3 months (Oct, Nov, Dec). In January, we had our consultation at the FS clinic. They did blood tests at 21 days in my cycle, 3 days into my cycle, to check my AMH & FSH to give them an idea how "old" my eggs were. I was diagnosed with "diminished ovarian reserve" because my numbers were borderline. They also did a HSG where they injected die into my uterus and fallopian tubes to make sure there were no blockages. It takes about two months to get all the results in from the tests. I did just Clomid for one month, and two IUIs. Luckily, we had success on the second. 

I want to reassure you that (1) you are both at a great age to start planning a family and you are not too old; (2) after 6 months if you don't have any luck after well-timed TTC - you can temp & use ovulation prediction kits to pinpoint when you are most fertile and have sex every other day during that window - then you can consult with a specialist just to take some tests and arm yourself with information (you don't have to start treatment right away, but you can plan your next steps and save money if you need to); and (3) even with an infertility diagnosis like mine you can still turn to treatment to get pregnant. I'm older than you by 3-4 years. You have time so try not to panic. I know it is hard. I spent years on BCP trying NOT to get pg, waited until 38 to get married, and didn't start in earnest until this year. You ladies are ahead of the game. Feel free to ask questions on this thread. The ladies on here are at different stages of their journey to motherhood and no question is stupid. There is a lot of collective knowledge on here and very compassionate, supportive girls to share with. Good luck!


----------



## KittyCorner

Thanks so much, Lavalux. So far, I am not too nervous about anything. It has been a very tough sell for me to convince my better half that having a baby is a good idea (I am stepmom to 9 yo twins), so part of me sort of thinks if it doesn't work out, then it just wasn't meant to be. Sure- very easy to say now, at this very early stage of the game, but I am trying to keep a level head about things and not let something that is ultimately out of my control completely consume my mind. I will admit that I am a bit consumed by reading these threads at times....

I do so appreciate the insight and well wishes. It is comforting to know there is this much compassion available anywhere.

Best of luck to you and your husband. Enjoy the twins. Ours are a hoot!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello everyone :hi:

I just wanted to thank you all for the lovely messages of support and all the good advice :flower:

We're still trying to come to terms with the news. It's been such an odd few days, I've put away my CBFM and have no idea if/when I'll ever need it again.

Until we get an appointment to see a FS, we're in limbo. I've found a lovely forum on here for those whose OH's have azoospermia. There are some positive stories on there and many who are going through the process right now. 

Sperm donation seems to be the most successful route, but.. well, okay, I know it's selfish and silly, but if I (PLEASE!) get to carry a child one-day, I want it to be my husband's. I always dreamed I'd have little version of him running round. Of course, depending on what happens, I could well change my mind. 

In the mean-time, I've booked us in to see our Dr again and I'm going to try and get husband re-tested. I know I'm clutching at straws, but it's all we can do right now.

Have a wonderful weekend, ladies.

Big :hugs:

Charlotte xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh, I forgot.. :dust: :dust: :dust:

.. I'm going to keep checking on you ladies, let's see some BFPs!! :winkwink:

:hi:


----------



## DHime

I have to ask... what does DH mean (i know it is the hubbie but i don't get it)
Also, BFPS?

some of the accronyms are still confusing.
We haven't started charting temps or anything. Just goin at it like rabbits for the most part and hoping. Do you think the other way works better?


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi Kittycorner and CeeDee, welcome - I hope your stays here are short :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies how are you all?? :hugs:
> 
> quick post as I'm at work ..... well AF was supposed to get me yesterday - but didn't. I tested (but last night) and it was BFN! so let's see if she turns up today
> 
> :dust: to you all xx

Sorry it was a BFN-I HATE the witch! Let's hope she keeps away and the test was a dud!!!

Hugs to you!
xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Dwrgi- Enjoy your vacation it sounds fabulous!!!!! You are asking for no rain and here in the states we desperatly need some rain. I agree that you need to be mentally recharged before you begin IVF, I'm working on that right now. Its been really nice to be able to do things without feeling crappy and not having to take shots. I've got my fingers crossed that IVF is going to work.
> 
> Missyt if you are lurking, I hope you will pop in soon.
> 
> AFM- I said I was going to take a break from the thread but I just can't seem to stay away from you ladies. I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend.

Nice to see you back! We are like a drug that you can't wean yourself away from!!! ha ha!!! I hope that you are succeeding with mentally recharging batteries for IVF-I think we need all the strength we can get! Hopefully we can help each other through too!!

Enjoy the weekend!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyCorner

BFP= big fat positive (pregnancy test) vs. BFN (negative)
DH= dear husband
I think there is a thread/post devoted solely to all of the acronyms you see thrown around on here, but I can't remember where I saw it originally.
I am still very much a novice as well with them. :)


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies, i am so excited today besides the fact that its Friday :happydance: after i finish work today i will be on vacation for a WHOLE WEEK!! We leave for our camping adventure tomorrow, please say a prayer that we dont sweat to death or get blown away by a strong thunderstorm lol. Whooooo hooo for vacation. Unfortunatly i dont think we will get any tent fun lol, af is due tomorrow, and this is the first time that i have not tested either, i figured what was the point, our timing was crappy this cycle so i really dont think it will work anyway, might as well save the test. If by some miracle she is not here on monday when we get back then i will test for sure lol.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!! My wish for the day is that we alllllll have a wonderful, relaxing fun weekend!!!!:happydance:

Enjoy your camping trip-it sounds like a lot of fun!!! Let's hope that AF stays away for the next 9 months!!! And also hooray for rain-I've read in the news about the dreadful droughts your having. Happy thoughts and good wishes to you! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMM have a great trip and hope AF doesn't show!

Dwrgi sounds like an awesome holiday you have booked there:)

Purple, sorry about bfn but there is still hope :)

:wave: to everyone else and :dust:

AFM have been testing for a few days getting BFN but have been feeling dizzy and nauseous. Am sure AF will show but can't help wishing this is the month or else things will vet really complicated :(


----------



## skye2010

Tigerlily
The news you got from the Gp was very confusing and shocking. :hugs::hugs: I can understand how hard it must be for both of you to digest it all but please keep positive and hopeful. Same goes for your DH. A GP isn't a specialist and one sample is never conclusive. No harm in carrying on TTc, for fun if you feel like it, without the ovulation monitors etc. Keep your faith in yourselves. There are things you can try, tx, urologist etc before you think of the donor route. Unfortunately the GP's even the FS's can be quite ignoring and insensitive in fertility issues. A GP would never diagnose you with a cancer and a specialist would find an appropriate way of telling you after testing intensively. Where as when it comes to fertility, I dunno why, most drs are very cold and insensitive. Even though the effects of being diagnosed with infertility issues is as upsetting as cancer. (That's how I felt anyway)

In the mean time try to hurry up the process of your DH's tx as soon as possible. Do you guys have an insurance? Has the GP referred your DH to a urologist? How old were you buy the way and which borough are you in. Cause the FS appointments are a long wait unfortunately and what is offered varies from one borough to the other.

Dhime 6 month in TTc is really not that long even though it seems it is. I know we have all grew up with stories like 'I put my jacket next to a man and I'm pregnant" Cause no one talks about trying for years and having x, y and z issues cause infertility has some sort of a stigma attached to it. :shrug: But just because you are curious enough to read this threads posts doesn't mean you will have every single issue all of us girls have :))) We are all at different ages and TTc stages as Lava mentioned. So don't identify yourself with it :)). If you are really anxious you can actually go see a GP and he can do some of the of the basic blood tests for fertilty. (Hormones and thyroids) He is than going to tell you to go away and come back in 6 months anyway. This way you would have started the medical process if you like. But honestly 2 months of trying is nowhere near concerning at all. Simply cause even a healthy woman ovulates every month the egg may not be as strong and healthy each month or there might be a problem for the sperms to reach the egg in an odd month. Or the tubes might have been a little tight for once. Or the couple wouldn't hit the right timing. etc etc etc. So the variables are quite a few, that's why 6 month gives them a good window of trying. Remember this window is 1 year under 35's. It is half that time for over 35s simply because the fs don't want to lose too much time starting to investigate in case sthg is wrong. 
I hope this explanation would soothe you a little xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Newbies - go here - https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html and you'll soon be thinking in abbreviations like the rest of us!

Tigerlily HUGE hugs!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMM have a great trip and hope AF doesn't show!
> 
> Dwrgi sounds like an awesome holiday you have booked there:)
> 
> Purple, sorry about bfn but there is still hope :)
> 
> :wave: to everyone else and :dust:
> 
> AFM have been testing for a few days getting BFN but have been feeling dizzy and nauseous. Am sure AF will show but can't help wishing this is the month or else things will vet really complicated :(

I really hope it is your month,keeping everything fixed Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

I hope it's your month Butterfly xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Gosh, Butterfly, keeping everything crossed for you! If you're on day 25, still early to test for a positive! Fingers crossed it is your month!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks ladies, getting twinges now today, should stop SS lol! Go between being positive then when negative thinking I will look next at overseas adoption so that makes me feel happier :)


----------



## Macwooly

Well I go away for 3 days and soooo much to catch up on so sorry for anyone I miss :)

Tigerlily - glad you have found some support from other ladies in your situation and praying if you DH has another SA the result give more hope :hugs:

Dwgri - your holiday plans sound fab :thumbup:

Lava - sending more prayers that your twins continue to go from strength to strength :flower:

Skye - hope all is going well with your pregnancy and continues to go from strength to strength :flower:

HA & Padbrat - some :hugs::hugs: for you lurking ladies :hugs:

OMM - hope you have a fabulous camping holiday and don't come back with a sore neck :flower:

MA - keeping you, Doug & Amelia in my prayers and that Amelia stays comfy in her mummy till full term :flower:

Butterfly - really hoping this is your cycle :dust:

Hello to the new ladies :hi: Hope you don't wait too long for your BFPs :dust:

AFM back from a lovely 3 days in North Wales celebrating my 4th wedding anniversary with DH. Just the break we needed. Monday we see our GP and hopefully get our referral to an FS. AF is due 29 Jul to 1 Aug (FF keeps changing it's mind) so hoping she leaves me alone. But I'm not testing till 5 August if she doesn't arrive as that day is the anniversary of my older sister's death & my dad's death so hoping to have something to smile on instead of the usual tears I try not to have :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> Well I go away for 3 days and soooo much to catch up on so sorry for anyone I miss :)
> 
> Tigerlily - glad you have found some support from other ladies in your situation and praying if you DH has another SA the result give more hope :hugs:
> 
> Dwgri - your holiday plans sound fab :thumbup:
> 
> Lava - sending more prayers that your twins continue to go from strength to strength :flower:
> 
> Skye - hope all is going well with your pregnancy and continues to go from strength to strength :flower:
> 
> HA & Padbrat - some :hugs::hugs: for you lurking ladies :hugs:
> 
> OMM - hope you have a fabulous camping holiday and don't come back with a sore neck :flower:
> 
> MA - keeping you, Doug & Amelia in my prayers and that Amelia stays comfy in her mummy till full term :flower:
> 
> Butterfly - really hoping this is your cycle :dust:
> 
> Hello to the new ladies :hi: Hope you don't wait too long for your BFPs :dust:
> 
> AFM back from a lovely 3 days in North Wales celebrating my 4th wedding anniversary with DH. Just the break we needed. Monday we see our GP and hopefully get our referral to an FS. AF is due 29 Jul to 1 Aug (FF keeps changing it's mind) so hoping she leaves me alone. But I'm not testing till 5 August if she doesn't arrive as that day is the anniversary of my older sister's death & my dad's death so hoping to have something to smile on instead of the usual tears I try not to have :)

Glad you had good time in N Wales-where did you go to? I went to college in Bangor (Bang-her, hee hee) and love that part of the world!

Also, really good luck for your appointment with your GP. Go with your gut instincts, and don't leave feeling that you're not happy with anything that was discussed or decided!

Let's hope that AF doesn't show at all! Vile evil hag bag!

Hope you're enjoying your weekend!
xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey ladies - just popping out of lurkdom to share a funny video with you. Enjoy!

[youtube]kZXf_PkU9QU[/youtube]


----------



## skye2010

Hahahahaha!!! That's funny, Thanks HA


----------



## Butterfly67

Hilarious HA thanks!!


----------



## Dwrgi

If not anything else, at least we can all identify and see that we are not alone!!!

Hope everybody is having a good day!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi - we went to Llangollen and loved it :) We even looked a properties in the area as DH's job may be changing a little and if so then Llangollen would be a better place to live for his work. 

HA - loved the video and that plus this fab site definitely make me feel like I'm not alone in TTC :)


----------



## purplelou

Lava - good luck with your appt (which I think is tomorrow?!)

Macwooley - same to you - good luck with your appt - although I am hopeful you won't need it!

Ha - hahaha - love the video!

FM - love your new picture - you look fab!!

OMM - hope you had a lovely camping trip!

Skye - when do you have your next scan - must be soon ?! 

Butterfly - Im keeping everything crossed that the symptoms you are not spotting, are hopeful ones! 

padbrat - Hi and :hugs: if you are lurking

never - how are you doing? 

Twinkle - not long till your next appt either - how are you doing??

NMG - Hi!!

Dwrgi - good luck with the treatment - may it bring you no side effects whatsoever and a BFP!!!!!!

Im sure Im forgetting people - big :hugs: if it's you Im missing.


afm - well no :witch: an another BFN yesterday - I guess this is just a longer cyle than last month - sigh.


----------



## Macwooly

Purplelou keep all crossed for you as your chart is looking promising :hugs::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Lava - good luck with your appt (which I think is tomorrow?!)
> 
> Macwooley - same to you - good luck with your appt - although I am hopeful you won't need it!
> 
> Ha - hahaha - love the video!
> 
> FM - love your new picture - you look fab!!
> 
> OMM - hope you had a lovely camping trip!
> 
> Skye - when do you have your next scan - must be soon ?!
> 
> Butterfly - Im keeping everything crossed that the symptoms you are not spotting, are hopeful ones!
> 
> padbrat - Hi and :hugs: if you are lurking
> 
> never - how are you doing?
> 
> Twinkle - not long till your next appt either - how are you doing??
> 
> NMG - Hi!!
> 
> Dwrgi - good luck with the treatment - may it bring you no side effects whatsoever and a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Im sure Im forgetting people - big :hugs: if it's you Im missing.
> 
> 
> afm - well no :witch: an another BFN yesterday - I guess this is just a longer cyle than last month - sigh.

Hang on in there! Chart looks v good particularly dip in temp then rise!!! However, get on Whatevers Wagon until you get either a BFP or AF (boo hisss)-nothing worse than convincing yourself that symptoms ARE pregnancy and then dreaded witch comes. I have done that soooooooo many times, and it just kills. So, Whatevers (but cautiously optimistic!!!!). 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! I&#8217;m a little behind, so just catching up. Hopefully everyone is having a great weekend.

Onmymind, Congrats on your vacation! I&#8217;m so jealous, I need a vacation.
Congrats on your twins, lavalux! Thanks for the encouragement.

Dhime, I&#8217;ve been not trying not preventing (NTNP) these past 2 months, but if I don&#8217;t get pregnant this month I plan on pulling out the thermometer and start charting.

Macwooly, welcome back from your anniversary vacation. Hopefully we will see a BFP from you.

HappyAuntie, Loved the video! So cute!

AFM, I&#8217;ve been having these weird cramps near my ovaries off and on for the past few days and my eye has been twitching. I don&#8217;t know if these are symptoms or I&#8217;m just crazy.


----------



## twinkle1975

Peanut butter - hahahaha!!!

I'm trying to lose 10lbs in the next 2 weeks - so I've started to do the 30 day Shred with Gillian Michaels - she's a nightmare woman!!!


----------



## NorthStar

twinkle1975 said:


> Peanut butter - hahahaha!!!
> 
> I'm trying to lose 10lbs in the next 2 weeks - so I've started to do the 30 day Shred with Gillian Michaels - she's a nightmare woman!!!

I've got that one but haven't been game enough to put it on the DVD player yet, that chick is hardcore.


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> Peanut butter - hahahaha!!!
> 
> I'm trying to lose 10lbs in the next 2 weeks - so I've started to do the 30 day Shred with Gillian Michaels - she's a nightmare woman!!!

She's the woman who a trainer on US Biggest Loser isn't she? 

Good luck and I'm sure you'll shift those 10lbs :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

yep that's her - she shouts things like - 'You don't get these abs for free', 'It should be burning by now, that's the price you pay' and 'There's no modification for jumping jacks - I have 400lb clients who can do these' 

I was on the floor by the end!!


----------



## NorthStar

twinkle1975 said:


> yep that's her - she shouts things like - 'You don't get these abs for free', 'It should be burning by now, that's the price you pay' and 'There's no modification for jumping jacks - I have 400lb clients who can do these'
> 
> I was on the floor by the end!!

We're talking about her on the exercise thread - she's 37 and is adopting a child as doesn't want pregnancy to spoil her body:wacko:


----------



## CeeDee

twinkle1975 said:


> Peanut butter - hahahaha!!!
> 
> I'm trying to lose 10lbs in the next 2 weeks - so I've started to do the 30 day Shred with Gillian Michaels - she's a nightmare woman!!!

Wow! That a huge weight loss. Does it come with a diet plan?


----------



## skye2010

Macwooly "Llangollen" name sounds like it belonged to the Lord of the Rings so I googled it. It is such a pretty place, absolutely beatiful :)) Might be a very nice place to live. Good luck with house hunting :) Also good luck with the appt. Although one thing strike my mind if you are going to move better do it soon than later down the line of NHS appt's cause once you are referred to a hospital if you change your post code you might lose your place in that hospital and have to be referred again to your local hospital cause the GP you belong to pays for all the txs. Really annoying system.

Purple many many good lucks to you and kisses :)) xxx My next NHS appt was on 22 weeks and I couldn't wait that long to find out the babies sex so I will have a sneaky private scan in my local hospital in 2 weeks time. :)

Dwrgi when are u off?

Ceedee you might be ovulating?

Twinks I keep saying you will need medal, for being a steely determined woman, in the end bb.

hi Northstar, Lava, Chris, Butterfly, Luvy, Debs, Missy, Ha, Ma and all the girls who are lurking. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all. I can't wait for you girls to join the Grads. There isn't as many ladies on that thread, some have left and some will be having the bb soon soo it is a little slow at the moment. Would be lovely to have the whole bunch of you there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Ladies, I know we are not supposed to apologise for a selfish post but I will, and this is it.

Am feeling totally despondant today as AF will for sure arrive today or tomorrow - lots of spotting and cramps and just look at my temp so really I know she is coming - I know I haven't been at this long but I am almost out of luck already. The BF is away in August, and in September I am supposed to return 'home' which is to a country where it is illegal to be single and pregnant. Plus the fact that the BF will be 4000 miles away so any chance will involve expensive flights. 

I had a quick look into overseas adoption but I saw a figure of £50-60k involved and there is no way I have that!!!

So am a bit tearful today and can only see a life of nothingness ahead. Sorry ladies to offload my misery but I know you will understand :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Ladies, I know we are not supposed to apologise for a selfish post but I will, and this is it.
> 
> Am feeling totally despondant today as AF will for sure arrive today or tomorrow - lots of spotting and cramps and just look at my temp so really I know she is coming - I know I haven't been at this long but I am almost out of luck already. The BF is away in August, and in September I am supposed to return 'home' which is to a country where it is illegal to be single and pregnant. Plus the fact that the BF will be 4000 miles away so any chance will involve expensive flights.
> 
> I had a quick look into overseas adoption but I saw a figure of £50-60k involved and there is no way I have that!!!
> 
> So am a bit tearful today and can only see a life of nothingness ahead. Sorry ladies to offload my misery but I know you will understand :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

:hug: butterfly :hug: 
I know how you are feeling. I went through the same feelings a few years back, but I was single and desperately wanted to have kids!!! 
Hang in there!! you will get your sticky bean 
:dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Ladies, I know we are not supposed to apologise for a selfish post but I will, and this is it.
> 
> Am feeling totally despondant today as AF will for sure arrive today or tomorrow - lots of spotting and cramps and just look at my temp so really I know she is coming - I know I haven't been at this long but I am almost out of luck already. The BF is away in August, and in September I am supposed to return 'home' which is to a country where it is illegal to be single and pregnant. Plus the fact that the BF will be 4000 miles away so any chance will involve expensive flights.
> 
> I had a quick look into overseas adoption but I saw a figure of £50-60k involved and there is no way I have that!!!
> 
> So am a bit tearful today and can only see a life of nothingness ahead. Sorry ladies to offload my misery but I know you will understand :cry:

:hugs::hugs: honey I'm sorry things are looking grim - do you HAVE to go home in September??


----------



## twinkle1975

NorthStar said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> yep that's her - she shouts things like - 'You don't get these abs for free', 'It should be burning by now, that's the price you pay' and 'There's no modification for jumping jacks - I have 400lb clients who can do these'
> 
> I was on the floor by the end!!
> 
> We're talking about her on the exercise thread - she's 37 and is adopting a child as doesn't want pregnancy to spoil her body:wacko:Click to expand...

yeah that doesn't surprise me - she's a nutter!!



CeeDee said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut butter - hahahaha!!!
> 
> I'm trying to lose 10lbs in the next 2 weeks - so I've started to do the 30 day Shred with Gillian Michaels - she's a nightmare woman!!!
> 
> Wow! That a huge weight loss. Does it come with a diet plan?Click to expand...

It doesn't come with a diet plan - I think she does have a book with a diet plan in but I'm sticking with WW as I know what I'm doing with that! I've done day 3 today and I might be imagining it but it did feel a little easier


----------



## skye2010

Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry that you are feeling stuck. Lot's of hugs and kisses to you. 
Hon I don't want to be nosing into your situation but I will write my honest opinion. You can ignore it if it doesn't suit you. Considering your situation and your age I would suggest you get all your testing done asap and go for a treatment route. Completely healthy couples who are under 35 can be TTcing up to a year. When a woman passes 35 she might have to deal with egg quality, maturity and other complications etc etc.... Sometimes when everything looks perfect it still doesn't happen. I'm sorry if this sounds a bit grim, but these are some problems that bug even the best of us. I suffered from unexplained fertility. My egg reserves, the hormone tests and DHs tests were the best you could get under 35 but it just didn't happen anyway. 

However pls don't get me wrong I am not suggesting the tx route because you might be having a conceiving issue at all. On the contrary sometimes women with low egg reserves and other problems get pregnant very easily without a hiccup. However timing and distance is a major obstacle for you. Even if you can afford the time and money for scheduling the flights say if there is a problem with the airline or you ovulate early or late you will have a lot of frustration all of a sudden in your life.

Treatment (both IUI or IVF) takes money and time but it is timed and scheduled. So it might be more convenient for you in the long run. I am writing all this as a food for your thoughts. As I said please ignore it if it isn't for you. Cause I know how hard it is from TTcing naturally to starting a tx. It plays with your mind so it is a very personal choice anyone can take only if they feel ready for it. 
Wishing you loads of good luck and baby dust :hugs: I hope you could get pregnant before you face all this.xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks skweek and twinkle - I guess I don't have to go back but I can't actually earn any money here really so every month I stay in the UK I end up deeper in debt :( Maybe I could delay a short bit so that I give myself at least 2 more chances though...


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning Ladies!

skye - I have to say I laughed out loud at your post: "Llangollen" name sounds like it belonged to the Lord of the Rings.....I thought the same thing as I was going through all the posts!! :haha: But you are right - the grads posts aren't as lively as this one :lol:

Welcome to the new ladies - I hope you get your BFPs very very soon. don't lose hope, I have many autoimmune issues and wasn't sure if I would have success but I did! Prayers, patience, hope and these lovely ladies helped loads.

Butterfly - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish I could help more and I wish I could have you next to me so I could give you a big :hugs: in person.....you deserve it. Please cling to some hope.

Hi Purple how you feeling today? don't you hate it when cycles are off, it can mess with your head! :growlmad:

AFM, nothing much new, same old stuff - hard to deal with this heat, hopefully this week will be cooler. Been very restless at night. I spent the day at my mom's on Friday and I asked myself why all weekend :haha: Out of the blue she told me under no circumstances was I getting a baby shower :shrug: ... i wasn't even talking about it at all! she claims it's because she doesn't want to jinx things. When I laughed at that and said: that's ok but there is something called an ultrasound to see if the baby is ok and she just flipped out saying she doesn't believe in them. :dohh: not like I was looking for one or expected one----and after she made a stink about my wedding registry being a waste and refusing to even look at it, I should have expected this. oh well. another day, another drama at moms. One of these days I will either stop going or turn a deaf ear to her. :wacko:

On the plus side, I had dinner with one of my best friends who has an 18mo boy and Charlie was SO good playing with him all afternoon! Then he looks at me and told me: I'm so ready! :happydance: I wish I got a picture of him holding the boy on his lap and the two of them coloring together. It was adorable! 

I hope you all have a great day, :dust: to those who need it and extra peace to those who are upset. You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## purplelou

skye - you are a sweetheart - I wouldn't be able to wait either and would probaby go for the early scan!!

Butterfly - I am so so sorry, I didn't realise you had these fixed time constraints - that is so hard! sending you huge :hugs: - I hope you able to give yourself and BF some more time.

NMG - thank you, yes this cycle is definetly messing with me bah!!! I loved you story about DH and your friends baby though - blessy!!

Twinkle - every time you feel like stopping from your work out - think of me - Im cheering you on Go Twinkle:happydance: Go Twinkle :happydance: Go Twinkle:happydance:


Big hugs and loves to all you other lovely ladies!! :dust:

AFM - still no AF and still BFN (although I sort of "know" Im not pregnant) I would just like my cycle to settle down! - sorry -mini rant over :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Butterfly- sending hugs your way! I wish I had the perfect words


----------



## padbrat

Skye my lovely... just (hugs) cos you are a love! 

Butterfly I came out of lurking to say Skye already said what I was thinking. If time is against you then tx may be worth considering. I am looking abroad for my tx as it is cheaper than the UK... and I mean considerably cheaper. Spain is popular, but I am looking at Cyprus. Let me know if you want any info about places I have looked out. Alternatively ignore all of that and just have a (hug) too xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> Skye my lovely... just (hugs) cos you are a love!
> 
> Butterfly I came out of lurking to say Skye already said what I was thinking. If time is against you then tx may be worth considering. I am looking abroad for my tx as it is cheaper than the UK... and I mean considerably cheaper. Spain is popular, but I am looking at Cyprus. Let me know if you want any info about places I have looked out. Alternatively ignore all of that and just have a (hug) too xxx

Padbrat thank you so much for your post for a couple of reasons, not least for the fact that I missed Skye's post and looking back I think our posts crossed at the same time. And you are both right, I definitely should think about that as a good possibility. 

I assume tx can mean iui or ivf or whatever might work best. I will for sure make sure all the tests are done ASAP to check the situation. Bf will get his SA done when he gets back from his hol and I will phone the dr tomorrow to see if they have the results of my day 21 tests. 

Will definitely contact you if I get to that point about European options if they are cheaper. 

Thanks so much for coming out of lurkdom and thanks again Skye, you are always there with great advice. 

Love all you girls :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
I second the advice to talk with a FS and get all your tests squared away. Even with an always accessible partner while I was ovulating, it still is incredibly stressful when you feel you are running out of time as I did. The IUIs actually alleviated the stress b/c if we didn't DTD on all the days, it didn't matter as much b/c as long as the clinic had his sample, we were in business. They can even freeze sperm samples so it gives you more flexibility. It's a big step them to decide to use fertility treatments and I don't know if you have a good place to go or if you have insurance that covers part of it (mine only covered the diagnostic tests and nothing else). Anyway, the more info you have, the better your decisions. Good luck and we are all here to support you.

Twinkle,
Way to go on the weight loss! Only 10 more to go! You can do it. Are you getting excited for your appt coming up?

AFM,

Spoiler
We had another good scan today. We are awaiting genetic screening results now. The numbers they give us will help us decide if we want to do an amnio that will give us more detailed & accurate results for Downs, trisomy, other chromosomal defects. There is a slight miscarriage risk for amnio which is increased with twins so it is alot to get my head around. Right now, more waiting! :) I wish I could say I'm getting better at it, but I'm not.

In other news, my uncle is 87 and his health is declining rapidly. He's in a very difficult situation as his alcoholic adult son is being verbally and possibly even physically abusive. His daughter is trying to figure out what to do, but she's not in town and can't move right now due to her job. It makes me sad and I feel so helpless that I can't help my family. Otherwise, my dad turns 84 next Wednesday! :) Fortunately, my folks are doing ok.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## padbrat

Butterfly67 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Skye my lovely... just (hugs) cos you are a love!
> 
> Butterfly I came out of lurking to say Skye already said what I was thinking. If time is against you then tx may be worth considering. I am looking abroad for my tx as it is cheaper than the UK... and I mean considerably cheaper. Spain is popular, but I am looking at Cyprus. Let me know if you want any info about places I have looked out. Alternatively ignore all of that and just have a (hug) too xxx
> 
> Padbrat thank you so much for your post for a couple of reasons, not least for the fact that I missed Skye's post and looking back I think our posts crossed at the same time. And you are both right, I definitely should think about that as a good possibility.
> 
> I assume tx can mean iui or ivf or whatever might work best. I will for sure make sure all the tests are done ASAP to check the situation. Bf will get his SA done when he gets back from his hol and I will phone the dr tomorrow to see if they have the results of my day 21 tests.
> 
> Will definitely contact you if I get to that point about European options if they are cheaper.
> 
> Thanks so much for coming out of lurkdom and thanks again Skye, you are always there with great advice.
> 
> Love all you girls :hugs:Click to expand...

yep you are absolutely right it is IVF or IUI and you can have a sperm donor if needs be. Donation is what I am having to consider as my translocation may affect too many of my eggs. I figure that someone is giving me 1 cell... thats it. My body grows and feeds the baby and my blood flows through it... it is a hard decision to come to as everyone naturally wants the perfect picture of a happy relationship and a wonderful natural pregnancy, but as we are all far to painfully aware that doesn't occur for us all.

I will have to have tests for my tx and if you want I can let you know which tests are needed. Anything to help a mate:hugs: Just like Skye always helps me. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Am really hoping this works out for you pb. Tbh I'm not bothered too much if I need egg donation but sperm donation would be harder as I want bf to be the father. 

I did just have a quick google but am on my phone so will look more tomorrow. Yes, would be interested to know about the tests, thanks. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lava - I am so pleased your scan went well! sorry there is more waiting now though. how did the babies look on the scan?? were you able to make out any details?? did you get pictures?? I'm so excited for you!

well AF arrived for me this morning bah! along with teenage spots (lovely! lol) Im wondering if that means that since my skin obviously thinks I am a teenager, perhaps my eggies do too! :rofl:

huge big loves to all of you amazing ladies! hope you have a nice day xx


----------



## NorthStar

purplelou said:


> Lava - I am so pleased your scan went well! sorry there is more waiting now though. how did the babies look on the scan?? were you able to make out any details?? did you get pictures?? I'm so excited for you!
> 
> well AF arrived for me this morning bah! along with teenage spots (lovely! lol) Im wondering if that means that since my skin obviously thinks I am a teenager, perhaps my eggies do too! :rofl:
> 
> huge big loves to all of you amazing ladies! hope you have a nice day xx

:hugs: damn that AF!

Since I've came off BCP my skin has been SPOTTIER than when I was a teen (in the week before AF) and I've even invested in some Clearasil!

I went on Evening Primrose Oil to combat this and it cleared up beautitfully, though a note of caution here it has delayed my ov and shortened my LP - but side effects vary from person to person to it could well be worthwhile trying for you purplelou - it definitely fixed my skin!

Lavalux - so excited for you that things are going well, and thanks for sharing your experiences of tx:happydance:

Skye - thanks for your insightful posts to Butterfly, that and what Lavalux said has even given me some food for thought, so I'm going to set some dates around when we will seek investigation/tx.

Padbrat- thanks also to you for sharing your experiences and I'm glad you have decided to pursue treatment - have you read the TTC journal of MissyMooMoo as she successfully pursued egg donation?

Twinkle hope you are shredding that last 10lb, you've done well so even if Gillian ends up being the death of you:haha:

All the other ladies :flower: hello and hope everyone is well.

AFM nothing to report, like Twinkle I've been hauling my arse down to the gym and doing some kick boxing typed classes, OH had better watch when he comes home as I'm going to be fighting fit!:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lava, thanks for the advice, will have to see what I need todo to see an FS. So glad that the twins are doing well, still so excited for you :)

Purple, sorry the witch showed, hope the next cycle is yours :dust:

NS glad you might think down this route too as it sounds such a pain for you and DH to get the timing right. Have you gad tests done yet I can't remember? :hugs:

So just to rub it in last night I had such bad cramps I was vomiting in the night, haven't been that bad since before I went on the pill 25 years ago :grr:


----------



## Macwooly

Purplelou sorry the old witch got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## CeeDee

Butterfly, It&#8217;s ok to be selfish especially with all that you have going on. You are going through a lot I hope things start to work out for you. :hugs:

Newmarriedgal, I hope the heat doesn&#8217;t get the best of you. Your mother doesn&#8217;t sound very nice or supportive. Good grief! Is she like that all the time?

Purplelou, Sorry about AF and the spots!

Lavalux, I&#8217;m glad your scan went well. Praying for excellent test results.

Northstar, Those cupcakes in your avatar look so good. I&#8217;m trying to loose about 15lbs. I&#8217;m using myfitnesspal to track calories and exercise.


----------



## twinkle1975

Must be the month for it - I've had a teenage type AF this time too - bad cramps & loads of spots! I never really suffred with spots when I was a teenager, plus while poking one in the mirror I spotted a grey hair in my fringe - less than impressed!!!


----------



## skye2010

NMG, ignore what your mum's negative crtics, sweety. Sometimes mum's forget whose life their leading unfortunately. You have a loving DH and that's what is important. Everyone gets a babyshower and why not? You can have it after the 20 weeks scan to be on the safe side. You would know if the baby is a boy or a girl by than. Are you plannning to find out?

Purplelou,, Butterfly and Twinks BOOOh for the painful, annoying, teenage witches. As if the appearance itself isn't enough.

BTW Twinky is that the first ever you spotted? U lucky girl. My hair has been greying since I'm 20 and have a headful of it. Haven't seen my own hair colour more than a cm since uni :haha: A nice highlighting might be very chic and hide away your worries. :kiss::kiss:

Debs and FM :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: keep us posted girls xx

Northstar, your avatar looks yummy. :kiss: Mb I can go and get some cake to wolf on.

Lava, Yeaaaaahhh!!! I am really curious about you little sweeties as everyonelse. Were they 2 different sacs? I wonder if one would be a girl and one a boy :winkwink: Sooo cuute. Do they have a "Don't try this at home" sign in your class. Hahahahahhahaa! Don't wanna be in your Dh's shoes after your classes.

Ceedee good luck with the weight loss. No drooling over sweets for u!!! Too tempting. 

Macwooly how's it going hon? U are toward the end of the cycle as well. Good luck xx


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies :hi:

Skye thank you for your post the other day about changing GPs during TTC & testing. Thankfully it would be about 18 months plus that DH's job may require us to move so hopefully by then I should have a good idea of where I stand with my fertility and testing.

NMG - please ignore your mother :hugs: We can throw you a cyber shower on here :)

Lava - hoping the twins aren't making their mummy feel too unwell and aren't causing you worry :flower:

HA and Padbrat sending some :hugs: for you both :hugs:

Butterfly - so sorry the witch got you :hugs: I really have nothing to add as Skye gave you such fabulous advice :hugs:

MA - hope Amelia is behaving and praying she stays snug till term :flow:

Sorry everyone but my brain is a little all over the shop so can't reply to ever post and if I missed anyone sorry but :hugs: to all :hugs:

AFM unfortunately my FIL has gone back into hospital last night after suffering a stroke :( He was in about 8 days ago having suffered 3 mini strokes so we are really worried for him :( But he's keeping his sense of humour and we're keeping him in our prayers.

On other news I saw the GP yesterday and didn't get the referral to an FS I had hoped for :( The health authority which would cover my fees will not allow anyone to be referred with a BMI over 35 and mine currently is :( 

So I need to drop 20kg (44lb) and once that is done my GP will refer me. I have looked at private but the clinic I really want to go to needs a GP refer and also have a BMI restriction :( 

But the GP said if I can lose the weight by the end of October she can get me referred so an FS sees me before the end of the year :)

But she did discuss DH's SA results and I had got it wrong and it's better than I thought :) His count is in the normal range :happydance: His motility is normal to good and his forward swimmers and fast swimmers are in the good range :happydance: His morphology is 3% and the normal is 4% or above but she says I should not be worried. But she is impressed at the improvement there has been in his SA :)

So last Monday I started at a slimming club and in the first week I have lost 4.5lb :happydance: I am making sure I am being healthy whilst losing the weight and I am determined it will stay off when it comes off but I am a woman on a mission so I will shift the 44lb and I pray that I get my BFP once it's off so I don't need the FS referral :)

AF is due Friday and I won't be surprised if she visits. I've really had such a whatever cycle ensuring we celebrated DH's birthday and our anniversary so if she arrives I won't be too upset and at least I'll be out of the dreaded 2WW :)


----------



## twinkle1975

skye2010 said:


> NMG, ignore what your mum's negative crtics, sweety. Sometimes mum's forget whose life their leading unfortunately. You have a loving DH and that's what is important. Everyone gets a babyshower and why not? You can have it after the 20 weeks scan to be on the safe side. You would know if the baby is a boy or a girl by than. Are you plannning to find out?
> 
> Purplelou,, Butterfly and Twinks BOOOh for the painful, annoying, teenage witches. As if the appearance itself isn't enough.
> 
> *BTW Twinky is that the first ever you spotted? U lucky girl. My hair has been greying since I'm 20 and have a headful of it. Haven't seen my own hair colour more than a cm since uni  A nice highlighting might be very chic and hide away your worries. *
> 
> Debs and FM :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: keep us posted girls xx
> 
> Northstar, your avatar looks yummy. :kiss: Mb I can go and get some cake to wolf on.
> 
> Lava, Yeaaaaahhh!!! I am really curious about you little sweeties as everyonelse. Were they 2 different sacs? I wonder if one would be a girl and one a boy :winkwink: Sooo cuute. Do they have a "Don't try this at home" sign in your class. Hahahahahhahaa! Don't wanna be in your Dh's shoes after your classes.
> 
> Ceedee good luck with the weight loss. No drooling over sweets for u!!! Too tempting.
> 
> Macwooly how's it going hon? U are toward the end of the cycle as well. Good luck xx

No it's not the first although I did only find my first one about 3 or 4 months ago. My Mum only really started to go grey properley in her 50s and at 65 she's still got a lot of black hair amongst the grey. I'm hoping I take after her!


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> NMG, ignore what your mum's negative crtics, sweety. Sometimes mum's forget whose life their leading unfortunately. You have a loving DH and that's what is important. Everyone gets a babyshower and why not? You can have it after the 20 weeks scan to be on the safe side. You would know if the baby is a boy or a girl by than. Are you plannning to find out?
> 
> Purplelou,, Butterfly and Twinks BOOOh for the painful, annoying, teenage witches. As if the appearance itself isn't enough.
> 
> *BTW Twinky is that the first ever you spotted? U lucky girl. My hair has been greying since I'm 20 and have a headful of it. Haven't seen my own hair colour more than a cm since uni  A nice highlighting might be very chic and hide away your worries. *
> 
> Debs and FM :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: keep us posted girls xx
> 
> Northstar, your avatar looks yummy. :kiss: Mb I can go and get some cake to wolf on.
> 
> Lava, Yeaaaaahhh!!! I am really curious about you little sweeties as everyonelse. Were they 2 different sacs? I wonder if one would be a girl and one a boy :winkwink: Sooo cuute. Do they have a "Don't try this at home" sign in your class. Hahahahahhahaa! Don't wanna be in your Dh's shoes after your classes.
> 
> Ceedee good luck with the weight loss. No drooling over sweets for u!!! Too tempting.
> 
> Macwooly how's it going hon? U are toward the end of the cycle as well. Good luck xx
> 
> No it's not the first although I did only find my first one about 3 or 4 months ago. My Mum only really started to go grey properley in her 50s and at 65 she's still got a lot of black hair amongst the grey. I'm hoping I take after her!Click to expand...

I am jealous I've been dealing with grey hairs since I was 25 :wacko:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies - first thank you for all wishes and dust - I think my body is playing tricks, after a bit of very half hearted spotting - its all stopped after an hour or so.... I guess this is not CD1 afterall. never mind

Twinkle and skye - as for grey hair - I have loads!!! Ive been dying my hair since I was about 17, early grey runs in my mom's family, I used to pull them out until I realised Id soon be totally bald if I carried on lol!

macwooly - you must be so worried about your FIL - I wish him better! sorry about your GP appt, it must be disappointing to not have the referral you need, but good on you for being so determined to loose weight!! Go wooly :happydance: go wooly:happydance: go wooly:happydance:

NMG - I am sorry that your mum is not being as supportive as she could be. you can have a shower if you want one, I would most definetely come and play games and bring pressies if I wasn't so far away xxx

Dwrgi - have you started your meds now?? how are you feeling on them??

CeeDee - what is myfitnesspal - it sounds interesting! I have started a heavy on the fruit diet, my own invention, where i am replacing most of breakfast and luch with lots of yummy fruit - so hopefully that will help. I just need to find some motivation and then maybe Ill start using my stepper again.

Northstar - thanks for that tip about the EPO - I will keep it in mind. think I will have to be spotty for a bit though since my cycles are really all over the place, adding something else into the mix might confuse the issue more. I wonder if evening primose oil works if you apply it to the skin????

HA, FM, Pradbrat, MA, vittori and Never - big hugs ladies xx

lava - we are all so excited to hear more about your scan - hope you are feeling good.

butterfly - Im so glad the ladies here have been able to give you some great advice - Im hoping it makes you more hopeful xx

tigerlilly - if you are lurking - you probably already saw this it, but there is quite a big thread in LTTTC dealing with your exact issue :hugs:

all you other lovely ladies - big hugs to you xxx


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies!!! I am back from my camping trip, we had a good time but omg was it hot during the day, and really bad storms at night lol. I am glad to be home in the AC again lol.

I need to catch up with you ladies, and i will do so a bit later, i am trying to get things cleaned and laundry done.

Oh and one weird thing, still no AF, she should have been here saturday, i kept putting a pad on because it felt like she would be here any min, last night right before i went to bed i had some really light pink, i thought ok this is it, got up this morning and just a little brown, and nothing since. I tested last night and bfn, i had my doctors appt today for my thyroid check, and i told him he said "You could be preggo" and i said i took a test last night and it was negative, and he said it could be too early so he had me do a blood hcg test. I tell you if it came out positive it would shock the crap out of me!!!! I guess all i can do is wait and see what happens. Two weird things for me though, my boobies are still tender, and normally a day or so before af they stop hurting, and my blood pressure was really low for me, normally i end up being about 130 over 94 (I get a little wound up about doctors, and for some reason the mornings for me are always higher) and today it was 114 over 80!!! I know that low blood pressure can be a sign of pg. I refuse to get my hopes up, i just wish i knew what was going on, like i told him, i have NEVER missed a period. OK off to get some stuff done, i will keep you updated on what happens, i am just scared, what if its menopause starting!!


----------



## purplelou

OMM - welcome home!! and I will keep everything crossed for you so you don't even have to think about it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

OMM keeping all crossed for you :dust: Glad you had a nice time camping wish the weather had been a bit more to your suiting :)


----------



## skye2010

OMG Chris I'm blowing with all my lungs the fairy dust your way. Pls, pls pls God let her have a BFP. xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh, Chris, yes FX for a BFP for you :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

OMM have my fingers crossed for you, hope you get some great news.


----------



## onmymind17

:hugs: Thanks so much ladies, i really appreciate the prayers and well wishes, i just wish i knew what was going on, its so weird, i just went to the bathroom and was (Sorry for the TMI) pushing a bit if you know what i mean, and when i wiped had a bit more light pink on the tip, and now its gone again. So weird, i have never had a cycle like this, i guess what worries me is that all my other pg i always got a bfp before af was due, so why now when i am 3 days late would it not show up?


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> OMG Chris I'm blowing with all my lungs the fairy dust your way. Pls, pls pls God let her have a BFP. xxxx

Awwww this just made me smile from ear to ear, i can feel the breeze and i feel the fairy dust landing on me!!


----------



## Desperado167

Holy crap omm,I am shaking with excitement reading your post I want this for u so so much ,please god be good ,am praying so hard for you Hun,love always ,keep us posted,I won't be able to sleep,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Holy crap omm,I am shaking with excitement reading your post I want this for u so so much ,please god be good ,am praying so hard for you Hun,love always ,keep us posted,I won't be able to sleep,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh honey thank you so much, i just cant even find the words your going to make me cry with this. I will keep you posted, and i love you too hon.


----------



## lavalux

OMM,
I just prayed for you and asked God to bless you with a BFP and for a sticky baby bean for you to keep! Please keep us posted! Breathe in all that baby dust coming your way!

NMG,
I'm so sorry your mom isn't supportive. I'm sure one of your girlfriends will host a shower tor you. You just focus on taking care of yourself and that baby and let your DH pamper you a bit.

Still waiting for results and hoping they are reassuring. The closer I get to announcing my news for.family & friends, the more scared I become that something will happen. Skye, to answer your.question, the babies are in their own sac with their own placenta so they are fraternal. If we are lucky we will have a boy & girl. But, it will be a miracle if I just have 2 healthy babies.

I'm not feeling great tonight but will try to catch up with all of you soon. ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I have been lurking and reading :hugs:

OMM...fingers crossed :dust:

Purple, twinkle, butterfly...sorry the hag got you :hugs:

Skye and lava...glad all is well for guys :hugs:

NS...could eat those cakes in your avatar :haha:

Wooly...hopefuls FIL gets well soon :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

AFM, my symptoms upped and left and have not one back for the last nine days. I know symptoms come and go, I also know they go completely with a MMC. I had more symptoms with my last pregnancy and we know what happened there. I haven scan on Friday morning where in my heart of hearts, know they will be uttering those horrible words "I'm sorry"

I really don't feel up to having positivity and false hope so could you please just send me the strength to get through the next few days and beyond. 

Love and :dust: to all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

Never, I wish I could remember that poem or prayer that wishes us The serenity to accept the things we can't change or something like that but hopefully you know what I mean. And I wish you a speedy 2 days and love from the people around you whatever the result. Xxx


----------



## purplelou

neversaynever - I am sending you all the love and strength I can and hoping that everything is ok with your little bean. :hug:


----------



## Macwooly

Andrea - so sorry you are feeling it won't be a happy outcome :hugs: I pray with all my heart that it will be :hugs:

I think this is the prayer Butterfly was trying to remember:

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will;
That I may be reasonably happy in this life 
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen.


----------



## skye2010

Nevernever sweety, You are not suppose to have any symptomps at all at this stage of pregnancy. If there was sthg wrong you would have been cramping and hurting. Please, please please don't get yourself worked up as long as you don't have cramping you are absolutely fine. (Even bleeding without cramps doesn't mean a mc) Also please keep reminding yourself that you are pregnant and all pregnancies are different than the other. Just because you had a mc before it doesn't mean you will have it again.

I had no nausea at all through out. The only symptomps I had were due to hyperstimmulation and apart from that nothing. I was a little sleepy that's all. But that was after 6-7 weeks.
Keep positive baby. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hugs and prayers for you xxx


----------



## skye2010

Also after 6-7 weeks your progestrone levels and your eastrogen starts settling down. It is not as high as where they started anymore so probobly the lack of symptomps you are talking about is that drop. This is absolutely normal. Are you using any progestrone supplements? If you are not you can ask to be prescribed on your appointment just to be on the safe side if you like.

Ahh I just remembered on my 7 week scan my hyperstimmulation symptoms was gone and i had panicked cause the nurse told me my HCG wasn't rising as much anymore. So I started crying at the dr literally and the guy was in a shock. he didn't know how to calm me so gave me a little hug. :)))
Than he said it's normal not to have any symptoms cause all the hormones start declining to a settled number.


----------



## lavalux

Never,
I know that it is so hard waiting for scans & test results to reassure us that the pregnancy is going well. Apart from being tired, my nausea didn't kick in until after 7 weeks and many of my friends & my mom had no nausea throughout so I hope you are one of that lucky number. Hang in there and I'm sure you will feel better on Friday. Praying for Furry. ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you ladies and I love that saying butterfly/wooly :hugs:

I know I haven't had cramping or spotting...I didn't last time so for me, it doesn't reassure me. My symptoms of boobs hurting, queasy, tired, constanly peeing were coming along nicely and then stopped. Most of the time sypmtoms come and go, they don't just stop. last time my body held on for almost 6 weeks to something that never even progressed passed a yolk sac...just continued to grow and empty gestational sac and I had symptoms all the way to nine weeks...that's when the sac stopped growing and my symptoms went.

Please forgive me for sounding rude, I've been like this since I was 6 weeks when things are supposed to be kicking off. I'm accepting of what is most likely to have happened, I have had the time to come to terms with it this time so hopefully I'll be able to dust myself off and move on again.

I'll let you know the outcome on Friday :flower:

XxX


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Girls,

I am constantly lurking on this thread because I just turned 38 and my DH and I are TTC #1. Just wanted to finally introduce myself :) We are on cycle #4, and I'm currently in the 2ww.

This past month I tried Instead Softcups w/ Preseed, as well as acupuncture. I also started taking RJ/BP. FXed for a BFP!

Best of luck to all of you....I'm sending lots of :dust: your way! And thanks to everyone for being so positive :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Mbababy - hope your stay here is short & sweet!!

Neversay - got every little thing crossed for you & a constant stream of prayers xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Mbababy - welcome to thread! thank you for the dust! here's some for you :dust: may your stay here be short and your BFP come soon


----------



## purplelou

Never - I will just keep on sending you positive thoughts and hopes (hope that's ok) and big loves xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

purplelou said:


> Never - I will just keep on sending you positive thoughts and hopes (hope that's ok) and big loves xxx

Of course it's ok...there's always hope...no matter how small and tiny it may seem :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

Neversaynever said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Never - I will just keep on sending you positive thoughts and hopes (hope that's ok) and big loves xxx
> 
> Of course it's ok...there's always hope...no matter how small and tiny it may seem :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all? I hope that you are all ok... 

Just been trying to catch up! We are sooooo busy on here!

Skye'brilliant advice to Butterfly, and Butterfly, I would seriously consider the treatment route too! We do not have time on our side! :hugs:

How are you today, Never? Any signs of the dreaded witch??? I hope she doesnºt come and bother you-I´m keeping all fingers crossed for you!

Macwooly-way to go on the weight loss! You can do it-you have a realistic target for October so huge huge luck to you! Go girl!

Sorry that witch showed Purple Lou-my how she loves to taunt us. New cycle, new chance hun!!

Never-where´s the positive thinking gone?? Let´s have none of that negativity-Skyeºs advice is very sensible! Hang on in there!!! In the meantime, I´m sending you huge hugs!

A question for Skye, please!!! Skye, when you were on your high protein regime for IVF, did you have any side effects?? I am soooooooo bloated. I feel like my tummy enters a room five minutes before I do.... it´s so depressing with a bikini!!!! Hope you´re okay hun? Big hugs to you!

AFM-am loving my holiday so far. It is so beautiful here and I am really trying to relax. Been in the sea today and about to hit the pool now! Bliss!

Big hugs to all you lovely women-we sooooooo deserve our BFPs!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplelou

enjoy your holiday Dwrgi - soak up that sunshine!!


----------



## Macwooly

Mbababy hi and hope you see your BFP soon :dust:

Dwrgi thank you for the support it means a lot :friends: And have a lovely holiday :)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Quite a lot to catch up on......

OMM - praying and crossing eyes, fingers, toes, legs and arms for you!!!! :flower:

Mac - I'm so sorry about your FIL, praying for peace for you and your family. And loads of good luck on the weight loss, with such a precious goal of a FS at the end of the tunnel, we all know you can do it quite easily!

Hi Mbababy - welcome!

Never - my heart is breaking for you - it can be scary, I know, I've had some cramping without bleeding and it freaks me out. I have an appt this coming Monday and I hope to be reassured then. I am very interested in hearing about your friday appt.

Despie - so glad to see you again! :hugs:

Lava - I know what you mean! we are planning to tell friends after the 10 wk appt Monday and I'm nervous as things do happen. We have been around friends and the opportunity has come up to say something but we have held off on the chance that the 10 wk appt will show nothing....crazy bad thoughts, I know, but we just cant help them sometimes. I hope you are feeling better and the babies are happy, healthy and lovely.

Purple - sorry the witch got you, stupid stupid witch! :growlmad: 

butterfly - sorry about the cramps, I've had them bad since I started them at 14 as I have endometriosis.....heating pad and chocolate always helped me (as well as alcohol but I didn't use that at 14! :haha: )

And big :hugs: to all the other lovely ladies here!

AFM: I'm ok - the 10 wk appt is coming up Monday and we are both excited and nervous about it! I know this is normal but I have lost about 3 lbs since getting pregnant from the nausea and I am overweight to begin with, so I know it's normal I just want the reassurance from the dr. :wacko:
As for my mom - i really should just ignore her, I know it, but we used to be so close that this is perplexing. When I told my sister who is closest to me what she said about the shower, she said mom already told her not to throw one and then my best friend called me and told me the same thing. When I asked her why, she said: 1. she doesn't like showers. 2. I and others who have a shower are greedy. and 3. if I throw it myself (as she instructed everyone else not to) then I am being ridiculous and it would show the family in a bad light as everyone would wonder why I am throwing it myself :shrug: I told her I didn't care about the gifts I just wanted people together to eat and hang out and celebrate a new life and she said no, even if I had one that said no gifts, she wouldn't go as people would feel obligated to bring gifts and she doesn't believe/like that. SIGH. so much drama. sorry to dump it all and sound like a greedy gal who wants gifts. I am 90% over it, I promise not to go on about it and thankfully I have you all and Charlie who reminds me to ignore ignore ignore! And many big thanks and hugs to those who have been so kind to me about this issue, the cyber shower, mac, made me smile and I needed that! You are all a great group of ladies!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi have u already started the treatment? I thought it was after the holiday? If you are on treatment now the bloating is mainly the medication. All the hormones you take will definitely cause some bloating especially towards the end of stimms and after the trigger.

I normally don't eat as much. So counting up to 1 lt of milk equivelant protein was a hard going business for me. Also I first started on the milk which almost stopped me wanting to eat anything else during the day. Which is fine but my eating habbit completely changed. Than I couldn't digest all the milk and started feeling awful after 4-5 days. (Diorrhea, bloating, gas etc) By the time I got to the egg collection I was fed up with eating any protein food and had to force myself. I was so put off by the chicken breast that I still avoid it. It's really lean meat you see so I used to forced myself to eat one every 3 days. Now I need the proteins for the baby but I still feel put off by that experience during stimms.

You are very petite too. If you haven't started your main treatment cycle, I suggest you go easy on the amount of protein if you can't tolerate it. You might have an aversion to it later on. Stimmulation time is when you really need it cause your eggs will mature with all the protein. Don't forget you will be needing to drink 2 litres of water a day as well which actually helps with bloating (sounds odd but it works that way)

Also I suggest forget your figure once you start the tx cause you will get bloated and afterwards once you get pregnant anyway. Just go for it when the time comes hon. xx


----------



## skye2010

NMG I want a shower and all the gifts everyone would bring. Don't think I'm greedy but it's just fun to celebrate such a nice occasion which happens very rarely in your life. I've been going to showers and buying pressies to all friends who had babies. I never thought they were greedy. I got proud to see the baby using what I buy them ;)) It's cute. Plus baby presents doesn't cost arm and a leg. Anyone can grab a cheapy vest from Primark for 4 quid. So what? The babies use them anyway since they will be poohing and puking on Primark vests same as a Burbury. Hahhhahahhahaha.
U know what u should do? U should have a shower and send your sister and mum invitations that say "Presents only over £100 please". Hahahahhahaha!!!!

MA where r u hon BTW? You are missing for a good few days now????? Hope is all good and you are just enjoying being released from bed rest.


----------



## CeeDee

Macwooly, Sorry to hear about your FIL. I pray he gets better soon. Great to see you are already starting to loose the weight. Like you said it could only help get you closer to a BFP. You can do it. Great news about DH! 

Twinkle, my mom didn&#8217;t see gray hairs till her mid-50&#8217;s, but I found one at 34! 

Purplelou, myfitnesspal is a website or iphone app, you can use as a food diary. I like it because the only thing that works for me is a food diary, which helps me stay accountable. It&#8217;s also useful in tracking fats, carbs, and proteins.

Onmymind17, FX&#8217;d!

Welcome, Mbababy! I love this thread, there are so many wonderful women here.


----------



## skye2010

Macwooly I'm sorry I must have missed reading your thread somehow. Sorry about your Fil. Hope he gets better soon.
What a shame you got filtered by the NHS bmi nonsense as well. They are so mean and trying to cut costs on anything when it comes to infertility. I think NHS does a great job in many ways. But not on infertility. It's not a life threatening situation and they overlook at how it disrupts couples lives and psyche. 
Anyway ignore my rant :)) I think you are doing a great job. 4,5 ibs in a week. Woow. Look at our dear Twinkle, she is almost there. So I'm sure you will get there too. Also well done on DH's results. Maybe you will get a BFP on your own in the mean time :)))

Purplelou how id your Af? Is it there? How are you feeling.

Ceedee and Twinks you are lucky on the hair front. Cause once you have the BFP u won't need to worry about harmful effects of hairdye every 3 weeks. :))
CD a friend of mine used to swear by the fitness pall too :))).

Welcome Mbaby. Many fairy dust and good luck for u.

Dwrgi I forgot to mention just keep on taking your folic acid tablets cause your body actually needs to keep building it up.


----------



## lavalux

Macwooly,
So sorry to hear about your FIL. 

Mbaby,
Welcome. Love your wedding pic.

Never,
Hang in there. Almost to your Friday appt.

NMG,
When is your 10 week scan?

AFM,
I got my screening test results back and they are really good so I am relieved. Will talk to the doctor at our next appt on Aug. 8th to discuss whether we need amnio. Now I can hopefully enjoy this pregnancy and stop stressing! :) Thanks everyone for your support! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

lavalux said:


> Macwooly,
> So sorry to hear about your FIL.
> 
> Mbaby,
> Welcome. Love your wedding pic.
> 
> Never,
> Hang in there. Almost to your Friday appt.
> 
> NMG,
> When is your 10 week scan?
> 
> AFM,
> I got my screening test results back and they are really good so I am relieved. Will talk to the doctor at our next appt on Aug. 8th to discuss whether we need amnio. Now I can hopefully enjoy this pregnancy and stop stressing! :) Thanks everyone for your support! :)

woohoo!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - 

AF arrived today, FIVE DAYS EARLY. WTH??!! I didn't use OPKs this month (the mental part of my ttc break) so she caught me by surprise. My cycle has been extremely regular for at least 15 years (I didn't really track it before then, so who knows.) The only times I've had short cycles like this is when I'm on treatment and jacked up with extra hormones. Then last month my treatment cycle was canceled because I ovulated early and now this. It's making me really anxious that I've had a hormone shift and my FSH, which was "perfect" in my RE's words just 18 months ago, has gone up.... I'll find out soon enough - we're re-running my day 3 bloods on Friday. 

So anyway, I start injections again on Friday. We've added ganirelix to my protocol this time to prevent my body from ovulating before the trigger. I figured it's time I work myself out of lurkdom a little, because I know I'll need the support through this next treatment cycle. :|

Welcome to the new ladies, and I guess you'll all be seeing a little more of me now....


----------



## lavalux

HA,
We will be here for you. My cycles changed completely when I started treatments. Don't know why. I bet your body is still readjusting to the meds you were on before. Glad you are starting a new treatment and they will be monitoring you better this time! ;)


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome back lovely lady -we've missed having you around. I'm sure it's just like lava says - your body probably doesn't know which way is up atm!!
We'll be here for you as always xx


----------



## purplelou

skye - af has definitely arrived today! and I agree about the nhs (and I work for it) 

lava - so happy that your screening test results were good!! yay!! :happydance:

ha - I will be here for you too. Ill be sending dust and positive thoughts your way and crossing everything for you xx I am not a person who prays, but I am doing the best I can for all you ladies :hugs:

CeeDee - that sounds interesting! Im going to have a look at it myself , thank you xx

Big :hug: for all who need them xx


----------



## Macwooly

Skye - thank you for your kind words about FIL and your rant on the NHS :friends: DH & I are so praying we will get a BFP on our own as I lose my weight :) I knew I needed to sort it so we're taking this minor delay as the kick up the butt we both needed :)

Lava - so pleased your results were good and keeping you and the twins in my prayers :flow:

HA - welcome back :flower: I will keep you in my prayers that this cycle is a successful one and gives you your BFP which will be the start of a happy; healthy and full term pregnancy :flower:

Purple - hope AF is gentle with you and leaves soon and that your new cycle brings you your BFP :dust:

AFM back from seeing FIL and he is remarkably good considering he's just had his 4th stroke in 10 days :) He is a little weak and will need a stick for walking and his speech is a little effected but on the whole not bad :) They are keeping him in and being really thorough with all the tests they are running on him to try and find the cause of the strokes but he's in good spirits and telling MIL to "stop fussing me woman" :D

I've started spotting today so definite sign AF will be with me on or by Friday but I'm ok about it :)

Loads of :hugs: and :dust: to all the other lovely ladies on this thread :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies I have been lurking and reading :hugs:
> 
> OMM...fingers crossed :dust:
> 
> Purple, twinkle, butterfly...sorry the hag got you :hugs:
> 
> Skye and lava...glad all is well for guys :hugs:
> 
> NS...could eat those cakes in your avatar :haha:
> 
> Wooly...hopefuls FIL gets well soon :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone.
> 
> AFM, my symptoms upped and left and have not one back for the last nine days. I know symptoms come and go, I also know they go completely with a MMC. I had more symptoms with my last pregnancy and we know what happened there. I haven scan on Friday morning where in my heart of hearts, know they will be uttering those horrible words "I'm sorry"
> 
> I really don't feel up to having positivity and false hope so could you please just send me the strength to get through the next few days and beyond.
> 
> Love and :dust: to all :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Hang in there, Never. I'm crossing everything for you and sending you all my strength. Big, BIG :hugs:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh, OMM! I'm crossing arms and legs - makes walking very tricky!! Come on BFP!! Lots and lots of :dust: heading your way.

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies I have been lurking and reading :hugs:
> 
> OMM...fingers crossed :dust:
> 
> Purple, twinkle, butterfly...sorry the hag got you :hugs:
> 
> Skye and lava...glad all is well for guys :hugs:
> 
> NS...could eat those cakes in your avatar :haha:
> 
> Wooly...hopefuls FIL gets well soon :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone.
> 
> AFM, my symptoms upped and left and have not one back for the last nine days. I know symptoms come and go, I also know they go completely with a MMC. I had more symptoms with my last pregnancy and we know what happened there. I haven scan on Friday morning where in my heart of hearts, know they will be uttering those horrible words "I'm sorry"
> 
> I really don't feel up to having positivity and false hope so could you please just send me the strength to get through the next few days and beyond.
> 
> Love and :dust: to all :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Honey all i will say is that i will pray for you, both for strength and for a miracle, i know exactly how your feeling!!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies thanks for all the dust and well wishes, but i do believe you can uncross everything, i am pretty sure af showed today, i had major cramps this morning, and i was so nauseous, both have let up this afternoon, and i am feeling much better, but i am bleeding, so i am guessing either af was just really late, or maybe we had a chemical pg again. I wish i could believe i would get a surprise miracle, but i dont think so. :cry:


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thanks for all the dust and well wishes, but i do believe you can uncross everything, i am pretty sure af showed today, i had major cramps this morning, and i was so nauseous, both have let up this afternoon, and i am feeling much better, but i am bleeding, so i am guessing either af was just really late, or maybe we had a chemical pg again. I wish i could believe i would get a surprise miracle, but i dont think so. :cry:

:cry::cry: Sorry baby. I'm sending you many virtual hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ha good luck with the treatment hon :flower: So exciting you are starting again. Hope you would nail it this time. :dust::dust::dust: Fairy dust and lot's of good luck. I'm sure your AF still responding to all the hormones it recieved and good luck with the day 3 results.:hugs::hugs:

Purple for everything else I can not praise NHS any more. They provide for everyone no matter social status and age. The drs and nurses in hospitals are really nice and caring. But the waiting list on fertility is the real damper. I really wish they would give more funds to fertility and maternity.
Sorry about the witch hon. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Macwooly I'm glad you are happy about the delay and using it constructively for getting fit. :kiss::kiss: Good luck with the hard work.

AFM I'm still working on driving. I guess I'm just a slow learner. Although I am driving from home to the exercise area and back, still need to build up my confidance. Really need to nail this in the first attempt cause I won't have time otherwise. Let's hope it will be fine :))


----------



## purplelou

OMM - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes OMM big :hug: from here too xxx


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thanks for all the dust and well wishes, but i do believe you can uncross everything, i am pretty sure af showed today, i had major cramps this morning, and i was so nauseous, both have let up this afternoon, and i am feeling much better, but i am bleeding, so i am guessing either af was just really late, or maybe we had a chemical pg again. I wish i could believe i would get a surprise miracle, but i dont think so. :cry:

So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thanks for all the dust and well wishes, but i do believe you can uncross everything, i am pretty sure af showed today, i had major cramps this morning, and i was so nauseous, both have let up this afternoon, and i am feeling much better, but i am bleeding, so i am guessing either af was just really late, or maybe we had a chemical pg again. I wish i could believe i would get a surprise miracle, but i dont think so. :cry:

I'm sorry hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## raksha

Congratulation :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

OMM,
I am so sorry that the witch got you, hun. Rats!!! It's so unfair that the hag was late and played those mean mind games with you. Be kind to yourself and have some wine, chocolate, good times with your DH, a laugh with a best girlfriend. Then onwards to a new cycle! Big hugs!

Purple,
Sorry AF got you too! Come on Aunt Flo, take a 10 month vacation, why don't ya!?! You' ve been working overtime & need a break!

Macwooly,
Glad your FIL is doing better. He sounds like a fighter. Hope he makes a full recovery soon.

HA & Twinkle,
Love you girls. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## twinkle1975

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thanks for all the dust and well wishes, but i do believe you can uncross everything, i am pretty sure af showed today, i had major cramps this morning, and i was so nauseous, both have let up this afternoon, and i am feeling much better, but i am bleeding, so i am guessing either af was just really late, or maybe we had a chemical pg again. I wish i could believe i would get a surprise miracle, but i dont think so. :cry:

Grrr - I actually stamped my foot when I read your post - damn witch playing around with us - she shouldn't be allowed!!


----------



## onmymind17

Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit better today, i broke down and cried yesterday when my DH said "The test results are not back yet, you could be, i put the baby name app on my phone" :cry: So now i am on a mission, i am going to see what happens with the thyroid results, and i am going to start working out and losing some weight. DH and I have decided to give this one more year, after that, he will go in and get fixed. By that time he will be 45 and i will be heading for it, and it will just be time to let it go. So i have one more year to make a miracle happen, please dear Lord help me!!


----------



## Butterfly67

onmymind17 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit better today, i broke down and cried yesterday when my DH said "The test results are not back yet, you could be, i put the baby name app on my phone" :cry: So now i am on a mission, i am going to see what happens with the thyroid results, and i am going to start working out and losing some weight. DH and I have decided to give this one more year, after that, he will go in and get fixed. By that time he will be 45 and i will be heading for it, and it will just be time to let it go. So i have one more year to make a miracle happen, please dear Lord help me!!

Also praying for you Chris and hope you get the BFP in the next few months :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit better today, i broke down and cried yesterday when my DH said "The test results are not back yet, you could be, i put the baby name app on my phone" :cry: So now i am on a mission, i am going to see what happens with the thyroid results, and i am going to start working out and losing some weight. DH and I have decided to give this one more year, after that, he will go in and get fixed. By that time he will be 45 and i will be heading for it, and it will just be time to let it go. So i have one more year to make a miracle happen, please dear Lord help me!!

Oh hun :hugs: I'll be your cyber weight lose buddy if you would like :hugs:

DH & I have agreed if no LOs by 45 he's getting fixed too :hugs:

But you and your DH will be in my prayers daily for you to get your BFP and a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## purplelou

OMM - maybe we could have a little weight loss support group going on?? I would join up - lord knows I need to loose quite a bit of fluff!

in the meantime - I am giving my body a stern talking to. I have told it that every month these eggs are going straight down the pan (literally) and it is just wasteful! I hate waste! one of them (or more) could be put to very good use and make a baby. I hoping I now have an understanding with myself.:winkwink:


----------



## newmarriedgal

OMM - I'm so sorry dear. sending you :hugs: and peaceful thoughts/feelings today and always.


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit better today, i broke down and cried yesterday when my DH said "The test results are not back yet, you could be, i put the baby name app on my phone" :cry: So now i am on a mission, i am going to see what happens with the thyroid results, and i am going to start working out and losing some weight. DH and I have decided to give this one more year, after that, he will go in and get fixed. By that time he will be 45 and i will be heading for it, and it will just be time to let it go. So i have one more year to make a miracle happen, please dear Lord help me!!

Awk Hun,I am so so sad for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I hate to hear u broke down and cried,life's just so bloody unfair ,am glad u feel better today and have made a plan ,I will also join you in your weight loss with wooly,god knows I really could loss some pounds,let's get fit and fertile and get those really sticky bfp's ,stay strong Hun and never give up hope ,always here for u ,love always,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit better today, i broke down and cried yesterday when my DH said "The test results are not back yet, you could be, i put the baby name app on my phone" :cry: So now i am on a mission, i am going to see what happens with the thyroid results, and i am going to start working out and losing some weight. DH and I have decided to give this one more year, after that, he will go in and get fixed. By that time he will be 45 and i will be heading for it, and it will just be time to let it go. So i have one more year to make a miracle happen, please dear Lord help me!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;::hugs::hugs::hugs:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Hugs and prayers fro you hon. When are you getting the test results back? Are you getting your AMH levels done as well? or FS. Sweetie weight loss is a great idea and all you girls who are up for it, I'm rooting for you. How about the tx you were planning? Are you still up for that? :kiss::kiss:
I wish all you girls would get pregnant soon and leave all this sadness behind :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Desperado, Hi. I've noticed you have been posting here a lot. If u you have decided to be a lurking member or wanna stay on the thread welcome hon :)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies, i am a bit better today, i broke down and cried yesterday when my DH said "The test results are not back yet, you could be, i put the baby name app on my phone" :cry: So now i am on a mission, i am going to see what happens with the thyroid results, and i am going to start working out and losing some weight. DH and I have decided to give this one more year, after that, he will go in and get fixed. By that time he will be 45 and i will be heading for it, and it will just be time to let it go. So i have one more year to make a miracle happen, please dear Lord help me!!
> 
> Oh hun :hugs: I'll be your cyber weight lose buddy if you would like :hugs:
> 
> DH & I have agreed if no LOs by 45 he's getting fixed too :hugs:
> 
> But you and your DH will be in my prayers daily for you to get your BFP and a sticky bean :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you honey i would love to be your cyber weight loss buddy, and please know that you and your DH are also in my prayers, maybe both of us will be lucky


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i love the weight loss idea with a group of us, we will be the "Whatevers weight loss group" Thank you so much for all your support, i try not to complain too much, after all we are all in the same stupid boat here, but i really appreciate the love and support i get from all of you.

Despie, i just love you!!! We can do this, its funny everybody says to me that they wish i would get a bfp, but for me its not what i want if its not going to be a sticky one, after all what good does it do to see those two lines only to lose them a little while later. Your in my prayers, all of you are, thank you my friends!!


----------



## CeeDee

HappyAuntie, Sorry about an early AF!

Never and OMM, Praying for you and sending lots of :hugs:

Purple, Tell them eggs, I know that talking too will straighten them out.

AFM, I'm resisting the urge to test. :wacko:


----------



## purplelou

CeeDee - you are very good to not test! well done xx

Omm, despie, wooly - I will "weigh in" tomorrow! the work scales will tell me the awful truth lol. I just have to hitch my bingo wings (flabby arms) muffin tops (that bit that pokes over the waistband) Back fat rolls and cankles (ankle and calves meeting) onto the scales. we can do it. Twinkle is my inspiration :hugs:

ladies - big :hugs: to you all


----------



## Macwooly

Purple - I have a cake shelf not a muffin top as mine is so large :D Good luck tomorrow :thumbup:

AFM well tomorrow is CD1 for me as AF has arrived but at 8.30pm I am not counting today as day 1 :) Onto a new cycle :)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Purple - I have a cake shelf not a muffin top as mine is so large :D Good luck tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> AFM well tomorrow is CD1 for me as AF has arrived but at 8.30pm I am not counting today as day 1 :) Onto a new cycle :)

:hugs: stupid witch!!!


----------



## onmymind17

OK ladies i will go first, since i just got weighed monday, i will have to go off my scale, the doctors scale was higher, but i cant use theirs for weigh ins lol. So according to my scale i am at 205 :blush:.

I also got my test results back:

T3 is at 1.17
T4 is at 7.7
TSH is at 0.572

My A1C is at 7.0 (I really have to work on that eesh)

So what do you think of the thyroid levels, i just dont understand how i can be so tired and have such a hard time losing weight if they are "Normal"


----------



## twinkle1975

Oooo we can be the WWWW (Whatevs Wagon Weight Watchers!!)


----------



## skye2010

twinkle1975 said:


> Oooo we can be the WWWW (Whatevs Wagon Weight Watchers!!)

:rofl: U go super girlsss :)))


----------



## purplelou

Morning ladies. well Ive weighed and measured..... I am 98 kg (215 lbs) and 168cm - which makes my BMI 34 :cry: so - a far bit to loose then. no more sitting around on my (large) backside for me. better get the stepper back out!


----------



## twinkle1975

Pah I can beat you all! Haven't even put this in the weightwatchers thread but I think it might make you feel a bit better - I'm 5 feet 4 inches & I currently weigh 244lbs - that makes my BMI 41.9 - I've got miles to go!!


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - :hugs: but you are doing so well! we can do it together.

Macwooly - I had to laugh at "cake shelf" - I told my OH (who is also a cuddly person) he said in that case he's got a "bread oven"


----------



## Macwooly

Ok ladies well when I started SW last Monday my weight was 247.5lb and BMI was 40 and I'm 5ft 6 tall. I'm aiming eventually for 147lb but my first goal is lose 44lb for my FS referral. 

At my heaviest ladies I weighed in at 294lb :blush: So none of you feel bad about your weight :hugs: I know we can all achieve our targets with each other support :thumbup:

As for AF from what I was told Monday I think I can expect her for the next few cycles until my weight drops enough for my oestrogen to dip a bit. But I'm ok with that as I just feel in my heart one day we will be blessed with a LO :)


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> OK ladies i will go first, since i just got weighed monday, i will have to go off my scale, the doctors scale was higher, but i cant use theirs for weigh ins lol. So according to my scale i am at 205 :blush:.
> 
> I also got my test results back:
> 
> T3 is at 1.17
> T4 is at 7.7
> TSH is at 0.572
> 
> My A1C is at 7.0 (I really have to work on that eesh)
> 
> So what do you think of the thyroid levels, i just dont understand how i can be so tired and have such a hard time losing weight if they are "Normal"

:hugs::hugs: I wish I knew more about thyroid levels in humans to offer some advice or help but afraid I don't sorry. all I can do is offer :hugs: and pray that your weight lose becomes a little easier for you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi girls well I have just weighed myself and I have put on 8 pounds since i got my bfp and left sw ,:cry:so I am 5 foot 8 and weigh 234 pounds which gives me a bmi of 35,according to the calculator I need to lose 38 pounds to be classed as overweight and not obese (I hate that bloody word )so if I lose that 38 pounds I will have a bmi of 29 which I wud be happy about so am hoping for two pound a week which wud take 19 weeks bringing me to two weeks before Xmas,sounds good to me.good luck everyone,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

wooly - I feel it in my heart too! you and your DH sound so lovely, how can you not become parents!! 

Despie - I would love to get below that "obese" tag too :) your plan sounds very achievable and realistic!


----------



## Macwooly

Purple - thank you :friends: You words really touched me :friends:

Despie - definite a plan :thumbup:

Well ladies I'm on the edge of obese and morbidly obese which cause me a to have a little :cry: when I heard it. But I am definitely going to be only classes as overweight soon and lose this obese label. It really is a bum isn't it :( So :hugs: to all who are unhappy being overweight or obese :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry for such a short update, but wanted to let you know that all is ok with Furry :happydance: HB seen and measuring 7+2. 

Relieved and shocked are total understatements right now. 

Ladies, you are all beautiful no matter what size you are...but I'm supporting and rooting for you on your weightloss journeys too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Purple - thank you :friends: You words really touched me :friends:
> 
> Despie - definite a plan :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies I'm on the edge of obese and morbidly obese which cause me a to have a little :cry: when I heard it. But I am definitely going to be only classes as overweight soon and lose this obese label. It really is a bum isn't it :( So :hugs: to all who are unhappy being overweight or obese :hugs:

Glad u are feeling so positive Hun and I have every faith that u will do it,please don't cry ,u can and will lose weight lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for such a short update, but wanted to let you know that all is ok with Furry :happydance: HB seen and measuring 7+2.
> 
> Relieved and shocked are total understatements right now.
> 
> Ladies, you are all beautiful no matter what size you are...but I'm supporting and rooting for you on your weightloss journeys too :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Great news!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Macwooly, Sorry about AF!

Congrats Never!

Good luck with your weight loss ventures, ladies! Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve gained Desperado. I know how you feel; I stepped on the scale a few weeks ago and learned I gained 10lbs in a month. I was not happy about that.


----------



## froliky2011

TTC at 37 and first pregnancy. Hi everyone! Good luck & Congrats to those who have conceived! What a journey. I don't have one girlfriend who had a difficult time ttc, so it's tough seeing all the big bellies and bellies. Hopefully mine will come soon. My husband is infertile, we are using a known donor and will do home inseminations along with IUI this month. We did a home insemination last month, but I got my AF today.


----------



## skye2010

purplelou said:


> Twinkle - :hugs: but you are doing so well! we can do it together.
> 
> Macwooly - I had to laugh at "cake shelf" - I told my OH (who is also a cuddly person) he said in that case he's got a "bread oven"

Macwooly and Purplelou double LOl!!! :haha::haha:

Girls you are going to do great, good luck and :dust::dust:

Never I'm so happy for you. Hope you would get a clear 12 weeks scan too. You can relax and be more confidant once you pass that too :))


----------



## Macwooly

Never - so chuffed for you and the fact that Furry is as it should be :happydance: Praying your pregnancy continues to go from strength to strength and Furry stays snug till full term :friends:

Froliky - hello :hi: Bum about AF getting you but hope this new cycle is successful for you :dust:

Despie I'm ok now only cried last Monday on my first weigh in when I got the cold facts about my weight. But I'm ok now as there is a little less of me each week :dance:


----------



## purplelou

never - I am beyond delighted for you xxx huge congratulations - I had a tiny cry when I read you post :happydance:

Wooly - no more tears - only positive thoughts. and just think WHEN we do get our bfps we will all need to buy smaller sized maternity clothes :hugs:

welcome Froliky! I hope you bfp comes soon and your stay here is short :flower: meantime the ladies here are just fab!


----------



## SweetPickles

You're doing great, Macwooly! Are you following any particular plan?

Congrats!


----------



## Desperado167

CeeDee said:


> Macwooly, Sorry about AF!
> 
> Congrats Never!
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss ventures, ladies! Sorry to hear youve gained Desperado. I know how you feel; I stepped on the scale a few weeks ago and learned I gained 10lbs in a month. I was not happy about that.

Thank you Hun,I got my bfp in may and left slimming world and stopped my seven mile walk a day ,sadly I lost my baby a few weeks ago and am now a bit heavier,on the good side I have kept off 14 pounds that I also lost but desperately need to get back on track,am drinking loads of water ,walking loads and cutting down on the crap,,hope it works,xxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Froliky - glad you found us. :hi:

Well, I got my FSH back this morning. (AMH won't be back for 5-7 days.) In April of last year my FSH was 5.75; today it is 6.2. Normal is anything less than 10. I should be happy that it's still well within the normal range, but of course I'm obsessing over a few things: I had expected it to be higher than it was last year, but what is a "normal" rise? I know the rate at which it rises speeds up dramatically as you near 40 or 41, so do I have enough time to have two kids? All these things running through my head... I have counseling and another u/s and E2 check on Monday so I'll have lots of questions at both.... Meanwhile I have to try to just let this go until then, or anxiety will ruin my weekend. I also need to focus on what's at hand - having one baby - instead of borrowing trouble and worrying about not having time to have another. (Easier said than done. :dohh: )

We have a big fun weekend ahead - free tickets to a comedy club tonight, boating/waterskiing with friends tomorrow, a WNBA (women's pro basketball) game Sunday night... so you see, I really need to let go of this anxiety until Monday! :dohh: I start stimming tomorrow, same dose as last time but with much closer monitoring and the addition of ganirelix. Fortunately we will be home from boating tomorrow in time to do my shot so I don't have to worry about injecting myself on a moving boat (!), but on Sunday I'll have to sneak it in to the basketball game and hope I can conveniently shoot up in the bathroom! :wacko:

I hope you all have big fun weekends, too. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like you have a great weekend ahead HA, enjoy - just don't get caught shooting up int he bathrooms or there could be questions asked :dohh:

FSH sounds good - still well within normal so like you say, no need to worry!

AFM I had my day 3 bloods today so will get the results in a couple of weeks - I think that includes FSH so will be interested to see if there is any hope for me with my advanced years lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Sounds like you have a great weekend ahead HA, enjoy - just don't get caught shooting up int he bathrooms or there could be questions asked :dohh:
> 
> FSH sounds good - still well within normal so like you say, no need to worry!
> 
> AFM I had my day 3 bloods today so will get the results in a couple of weeks - I think that includes FSH so will be interested to see if there is any hope for me with my advanced years lol!

Good luck with the blood test results,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi happy auntie,sorry I dont know much about the fsh ,hopefully u will get more answers on Monday ,sounds like u will have a funfilled weekend,p.s I love your pic ,u and dh look so much fun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sweetpickles - I have joined a slimming club called Slimming World and follow their diet. Not sure if they are in the US yet but it can be followed on line: https://www.slimmingworld.com/ I love the plan as very little needs weighing and as long as I eat the correct foods I can eat unlimited amounts :)

HA - I am afraid I'm not sure what the normal rate of change for FSH levels but it's good that at the moment all is in the normal range :thumbup: Sounds like you have a fabulous weekend planned and I hope you are able to stay anxiety free till Monday :hugs:

Butterfly I hope all your results are in the normal range :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

HA - It's great your test results so far are good! now enjoy your weekend :) it sounds great xx

butterfly - good luck with test results xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for such a short update, but wanted to let you know that all is ok with Furry :happydance: HB seen and measuring 7+2.
> 
> Relieved and shocked are total understatements right now.
> 
> Ladies, you are all beautiful no matter what size you are...but I'm supporting and rooting for you on your weightloss journeys too :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Never, I'm so, soooo happy for you!! :happydance:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> Ok ladies well when I started SW last Monday my weight was 247.5lb and BMI was 40 and I'm 5ft 6 tall. I'm aiming eventually for 147lb but my first goal is lose 44lb for my FS referral.
> 
> At my heaviest ladies I weighed in at 294lb :blush: So none of you feel bad about your weight :hugs: I know we can all achieve our targets with each other support :thumbup:
> 
> As for AF from what I was told Monday I think I can expect her for the next few cycles until my weight drops enough for my oestrogen to dip a bit. But I'm ok with that as I just feel in my heart one day we will be blessed with a LO :)

Wooly, you and ALL the other beautiful ladies on here WILL get there and have your own little bundles. :hugs:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome, Froliky - glad you found us. :hi:
> 
> Well, I got my FSH back this morning. (AMH won't be back for 5-7 days.) In April of last year my FSH was 5.75; today it is 6.2. Normal is anything less than 10. I should be happy that it's still well within the normal range, but of course I'm obsessing over a few things: I had expected it to be higher than it was last year, but what is a "normal" rise? I know the rate at which it rises speeds up dramatically as you near 40 or 41, so do I have enough time to have two kids? All these things running through my head... I have counseling and another u/s and E2 check on Monday so I'll have lots of questions at both.... Meanwhile I have to try to just let this go until then, or anxiety will ruin my weekend. I also need to focus on what's at hand - having one baby - instead of borrowing trouble and worrying about not having time to have another. (Easier said than done. :dohh: )
> 
> We have a big fun weekend ahead - free tickets to a comedy club tonight, boating/waterskiing with friends tomorrow, a WNBA (women's pro basketball) game Sunday night... so you see, I really need to let go of this anxiety until Monday! :dohh: I start stimming tomorrow, same dose as last time but with much closer monitoring and the addition of ganirelix. Fortunately we will be home from boating tomorrow in time to do my shot so I don't have to worry about injecting myself on a moving boat (!), but on Sunday I'll have to sneak it in to the basketball game and hope I can conveniently shoot up in the bathroom! :wacko:
> 
> I hope you all have big fun weekends, too. :flower:

Hello HA, 

It's good to see you back on here :flower:

I know exactly what you mean, I keep worrying about having enough time to have two, when I know we have to face up to the fact that it's going to be a miracle if we are lucky enough to have one. I guess we can't help it, we all have dreams of finding the perfect man and having the perfect family.. then again, why shouldn't we, when the majority of people do?

Just reading about your weekend plans are making me feel exhausted!! Sounds like you're going to have a fab time though, the comedy club should be a hoot. 

Good luck for Monday, crossing everything for you.

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Ladies! The doctor had me go in for a pregnancy test anyway because I had some strange stuff happening and they did blood test. Results Monday. I don't think I am pregnant though. Next month we are combining IUI with home insemination. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## froliky2011

P.S. Hoping all of you get a BFN with no complications soon!! Baby Dust!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Just wanted to say a huge :hi::hi::hi::hi: to all the lovely ladies on here!!!

Lots of :dust::dust: to us all I say!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Never - wooohoooooo!!!!!


----------



## skye2010

froliky2011 said:


> P.S. Hoping all of you get a BFN with no complications soon!! Baby Dust!!

Froliky BFN is plenty on this thread :) I take it that you mean BFP :haha:


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome froliky! Hopeful your BFP is around the corner.

Desperado, Sorry for your loss. 

HA, I don&#8217;t know anything about FSH. You seem to have a great weekend. I hope it&#8217;s been good.

AFM, Hubby and I went fishing with a bunch of family members. Unfortunately between the two of us we only caught 3 fish. Hubby caught a crab, but we threw it back because it was a female. We had a great time though, I've never been fishing out on a boat in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay. Hope everyone else is having a great weekend.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, did everyone have a nice weekend?? I hope so xx

we went into birmingham on saturday night to a comedy gig - it was very funny and thad dinner in a resturant outside next to the canal - it was so warm. it was like being on holiday abroad!! (very unusual) I was super good and chose my meal for the light bites (meals under 600 calories) but it was still tasty xx now back to work again although I have a weeks holiday next week and my parents are coming to stay :) unfortuantely they are coming the week I am likely to be Oing - we will just try to do some silent :sex: lol!

big hugs and :dust: to you all


----------



## skweek35

Hey purplelou - Had a great weekend. 
I sure am loving this weather - proper summer for a few days!!! 
I am sure you and OH will find innovative ways of :sex: while parentals are visiting. 
Have fun!! 

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Purplelou I hope you manage to get some silent BDing done and catch that egg :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Silent :sex: make me laugh :blush:

Hope everyine is doing ok, I am trying to catch up on threads after having a few days away (well being told off for farting about with my phone all the time :haha: )

:dust: and :hugs: to each and everyone of you lovely ladies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

good morning ladies, ugh first day back to work :cry::cry::cry::cry: lol, yep its just like i rememberd it lol.

So i started on my weight loss journey, i am actually using a diet pill to help me along for a bit, its called Hydroxy Cut Max for Women, it helps me not feel so hungry, so one pill in the morning before breakfast and one before lunch, today is the first day and so far so good. I am going to go home after work and work out tonight, i am determined to lose this weight, and yea i am in the Obese area too, i hate that word too, i am so glad you ladies are joining me we can all do this, and hey if we all concentrate on getting thinner, then maybe we will all get lucky and have some surprise bfp's. Of course i think all you ladies are beautiful just as you are!!

OK gotta run, i am sneaking on here at work lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, did everyone have a nice weekend?? I hope so xx
> 
> we went into birmingham on saturday night to a comedy gig - it was very funny and thad dinner in a resturant outside next to the canal - it was so warm. it was like being on holiday abroad!! (very unusual) I was super good and chose my meal for the light bites (meals under 600 calories) but it was still tasty xx now back to work again although I have a weeks holiday next week and my parents are coming to stay :) unfortuantely they are coming the week I am likely to be Oing - we will just try to do some silent :sex: lol!
> 
> big hugs and :dust: to you all

Good luck with the sneaky BDing :winkwink: it'll be like being a teenager again!! :haha:

C xx


----------



## Elodie

Hello all
I've just looked through some of this thread, which started over a year ago, and take heart in the fact that a lot of the early posters are now either expecting or already have babies!
Let's keep it up - we all need eachother. Personally, in my life I don't know anyone in my situation (36 and TTC 1st baby) so this forum is really important to me. It's great to know you are not alone. Sometimes it is hard to find people who understand - including OHs, who sometimes seem to be in a world of their own!
xx


----------



## skweek35

Onmymind - hope your first day back at work wasnt too bad. 
Good luck on your weightloss journey.


----------



## knoxydd

Hello all,

I saw this site and read thru much of the earlier postings. I was hoping there were some recent posts of woemn 35+ who are still TTC #1.. I'm 35 and have been TTC for about 8 months now. I can relate to all of the failed P tests and the dreadful AF month after month. I thought I'd get a jump on ruling out any fertility issues so Dh and I saw a RE and ran the gaunlet of tests. (SA, HSG, Blood work). The 1st HSg came back with blocked tubes. I didn't trust the Dr or the results and later went back for a 2nd opinion. My insitincts were right! The 2nd HSG came back normal - no bloakage.. So RE says once we get to our year mark of TTC we would fall under 'unexplained' and move forward with IUI/Clomid. Much like all of you I hope to avoid that route. I wanted to ask those of you who write on this post how long you've been TTC and if you've been to a RE to rule out fertility issues. Thanks for reading. i wish all of you a BFP!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Elodie and Knoxy! Welcome to our own little corner of the web. :hi: You most definitely are not alone!

I'm 37 (38 at the end of the month :brat:) and ttc #1 for 2 1/2 years. I hope your journeys are much shorter than mine! DH and I first saw an RE a little over a year ago after we had two miscarriages in the space of a year. After running a huge panel of recurrent miscarriage tests (which is like the standard infertility workup times 1000) and nothing showed up, he sent us off to go home and get pregnant. Six months later we hadn't gotten pregnant again, so he started us on injectables and IUI. I'm just starting my fourth medicated cycle (third IUI, though - the IUI was canceled for reasons that will only pi$$ me off if I go into them).

Knoxy, good for you on getting the second opinion on your HSG. One thing you'll see a lot of in here is encouragement to be your own advocate - ask your medical team lots and lots of questions, and if you don't understand the answers, ask again until you do. (Personally, I keep a running list of questions between appts - any time something pops into my head, I write it down so I can take that list with me and get them all answered at my next appt. If it's something that's really bothering or worrying me and I don't feel it can wait until my next appt, I don't hesitate to call my RE's office and ask.) I really don't care if I'm annoying the staff with my questions - it's their job to educate you and explain things to you in layman's terms we can all understand. It's the only way we can be an effective member of our own health care team. 

Glad you ladies found us here. :flower:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! I mostly lurk here in this thread, but I wanted to stop by and give some hope to you all. I just got a :bfp: at 10 dpo (today!), and I am 38 TTC #1. This was our 4th month trying.

In case anyone is interested, this past month I used Preseed and Instead Softcups. I also added RJ/BP to my diet and started getting acupuncture treatments. 

I just wanted to pass this along to give you all hope and wish you the best! Lots of :dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## purplelou

Elodie and knoxydd -hi and welcome!! I hope your stays here are short and your BFPs come soon xxx

Im 39 and OH is 34 - we are on our 4th month TTC. No testing etc done yet as in the UK you need to be trying for 6 cycles before testing is done.

OMM - well done!! I'm wiith you :hugs: and you too are a beautiful lady!!!!!! - Ive eaten tuna salad and fruit today and done some stepping on my machine at home, will take the dogs out for a bug walk in a bit before bed. 

Mbababy - hugs congratulations to you!! :happydance:

to all the wonderful ladies here - huge :hugs: and :dust: to us all xx


----------



## knoxydd

Thanks eveyone for a nice welcome to this thread. I plan to pop in every now and again to hear your stories and share mine, so thanks for being there.. Mybababy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! How exciting!! Good for you.. I hope you have a great healthy 9 months!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello to the new ladies :hi:

OMM well done on making that first step :hugs: 

Well had my weigh in today at my slimming club and I have LOST 3lb so 8lb in a fortnight :dance: I am so chuffed with myself as no coca cola and crisps for 14 days and they are my weaknesses along with chocolate and I have only had one 115 calorie chocolate bar once each of the last 2 weeks :)

So ladies if I can do this then anyone can as I can be the laziest junk food addict on the planet and I'm sure shares in Cadburys, Walkers (Lays for the US ladies), Coca cola & KFC are tumbling :)

I am praying this weight lose means my BFP appears before I need the FS :)


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave: Hello to the new ladies and congrats MbaBaby :happydance: :happydance: - am also thinking of adding in RJ/BP on the next cycle and already using softcups and preseed type stuff, going to throw everything at it in September!

Well done Wooly on another big weight loss that is awesome :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone else!


----------



## Mbababy

Butterfly67 said:


> :wave: Hello to the new ladies and congrats MbaBaby :happydance: :happydance: - am also thinking of adding in RJ/BP on the next cycle and already using softcups and preseed type stuff, going to throw everything at it in September!
> 
> Well done Wooly on another big weight loss that is awesome :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to everyone else!


I also recommend adding acupuncture (as long as you're throwing everything at it!!) :)


----------



## skweek35

knoxydd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw this site and read thru much of the earlier postings. I was hoping there were some recent posts of woemn 35+ who are still TTC #1.. I'm 35 and have been TTC for about 8 months now. I can relate to all of the failed P tests and the dreadful AF month after month. I thought I'd get a jump on ruling out any fertility issues so Dh and I saw a RE and ran the gaunlet of tests. (SA, HSG, Blood work). The 1st HSg came back with blocked tubes. I didn't trust the Dr or the results and later went back for a 2nd opinion. My insitincts were right! The 2nd HSG came back normal - no bloakage.. So RE says once we get to our year mark of TTC we would fall under 'unexplained' and move forward with IUI/Clomid. Much like all of you I hope to avoid that route. I wanted to ask those of you who write on this post how long you've been TTC and if you've been to a RE to rule out fertility issues. Thanks for reading. i wish all of you a BFP!



Hello and welcome Knoxydd, 
I am 35 and TTC#1. I was diagnosed with PCOS at just age 17, So always knew this journey would not be an easy one!! We have been TTC since March when I had my mirena removed. My cycle has never been so regular - one good thing!! 
My doctor did say if nothing happens within 6 months of TTC then to visit her again. So if nothing happens by the end of this cycle then I will be visiting her and hopefully blood work to follow. Not sure if she will put me on clomid or back on metformin.


----------



## skweek35

Elodie said:


> Hello all
> I've just looked through some of this thread, which started over a year ago, and take heart in the fact that a lot of the early posters are now either expecting or already have babies!
> Let's keep it up - we all need eachother. Personally, in my life I don't know anyone in my situation (36 and TTC 1st baby) so this forum is really important to me. It's great to know you are not alone. Sometimes it is hard to find people who understand - including OHs, who sometimes seem to be in a world of their own!
> xx

Welcome Elodie 

I am 35 years and TTC #1. Been TTCing for about 4 months now. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Mbababy said:


> Hi All! I mostly lurk here in this thread, but I wanted to stop by and give some hope to you all. I just got a :bfp: at 10 dpo (today!), and I am 38 TTC #1. This was our 4th month trying.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, this past month I used Preseed and Instead Softcups. I also added RJ/BP to my diet and started getting acupuncture treatments.
> 
> I just wanted to pass this along to give you all hope and wish you the best! Lots of :dust::dust: to you all!

CONGRATS Mbababy!!!!! 
I have been considering getting an acupuncture appointment. 
What is RJ/BP?


----------



## Mbababy

skweek35 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I mostly lurk here in this thread, but I wanted to stop by and give some hope to you all. I just got a :bfp: at 10 dpo (today!), and I am 38 TTC #1. This was our 4th month trying.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, this past month I used Preseed and Instead Softcups. I also added RJ/BP to my diet and started getting acupuncture treatments.
> 
> I just wanted to pass this along to give you all hope and wish you the best! Lots of :dust::dust: to you all!
> 
> CONGRATS Mbababy!!!!!
> I have been considering getting an acupuncture appointment.
> What is RJ/BP?Click to expand...

Royal Jelly with Bee pollen :) I got mine in honey at the Vitamin Shoppe online. It is supposed to improve egg quality :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

HA i would not worry too much about your level, from what i understand FSH can very quite a bit from cycle to cycle and only several cycles in a row would you be able to get an accurate reading. Your still in the normal range, so dont sweat it, just believe!!!

Never i am so happy to hear the good news, thats great that your little one is doing just fine whoo hoo

Frolicky, welcome, i sure hope you see a bfp with your test, if not i hope your stay is short and sweet!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, did everyone have a nice weekend?? I hope so xx
> 
> we went into birmingham on saturday night to a comedy gig - it was very funny and thad dinner in a resturant outside next to the canal - it was so warm. it was like being on holiday abroad!! (very unusual) I was super good and chose my meal for the light bites (meals under 600 calories) but it was still tasty xx now back to work again although I have a weeks holiday next week and my parents are coming to stay :) unfortuantely they are coming the week I am likely to be Oing - we will just try to do some silent :sex: lol!
> 
> big hugs and :dust: to you all

Yea for your fun weekend, and i am chuckling about the quiet :sex: that will usually make you giggle more when you try to do that lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Hello to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> OMM well done on making that first step :hugs:
> 
> Well had my weigh in today at my slimming club and I have LOST 3lb so 8lb in a fortnight :dance: I am so chuffed with myself as no coca cola and crisps for 14 days and they are my weaknesses along with chocolate and I have only had one 115 calorie chocolate bar once each of the last 2 weeks :)
> 
> So ladies if I can do this then anyone can as I can be the laziest junk food addict on the planet and I'm sure shares in Cadburys, Walkers (Lays for the US ladies), Coca cola & KFC are tumbling :)
> 
> I am praying this weight lose means my BFP appears before I need the FS :)

Thanks honey and congrats, wow, i have some serious catching up to do with you lol. For me its just food in general, i snack and i know it, but we can do this, and i just know this is going to be the key to us getting our bfp's WITH super sticky beans!!!


----------



## purplelou

Macwolly - well done you!! 8lbs is such a great start. you go!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> good morning ladies, ugh first day back to work :cry::cry::cry::cry: lol, yep its just like i rememberd it lol.
> 
> So i started on my weight loss journey, i am actually using a diet pill to help me along for a bit, its called Hydroxy Cut Max for Women, it helps me not feel so hungry, so one pill in the morning before breakfast and one before lunch, today is the first day and so far so good. I am going to go home after work and work out tonight, i am determined to lose this weight, and yea i am in the Obese area too, i hate that word too, i am so glad you ladies are joining me we can all do this, and hey if we all concentrate on getting thinner, then maybe we will all get lucky and have some surprise bfp's. Of course i think all you ladies are beautiful just as you are!!
> 
> OK gotta run, i am sneaking on here at work lol.

Good luck on the diet Hun,we can and will do this and hope in the process we get our extra sticky bfp's ,stay strong Hun ,love always,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Mbababy,
Congratulations!!!! If I wasn't on my cell at work, I'd be adding a bunch of dancing emoticons. ;) I wish you a healthy pregnancy! Come join us on the graduates thread.

Elodie & Knoxyd,
Welcome. You have come to the right place. The ladies here have a wealth of information & are so supportive!


----------



## FutureMommie

Congrat Mbababy on you bfp!!!!:hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies!

AFM 8dpo just waiting and hoping for a bfp! If not IVF here we come.

now going back to lurkdom.


----------



## purplelou

FM - keeping everything crossed for your BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

FM - praying you get your BFP this cycle :dust:


----------



## marmar

:hug:I am right there with you! I just never had a chance before now ( went to school, lost a significant, ect.) to try for my first. It is a crazy road. I hope it will happen though for all of us. :yipee: I just wonder when the time it will be. :shrug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck to everybody with their weight loss diets-go girls!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats MBaby-brilliant news! :flower:

To all those waiting to test-aaaarghhhh-GOOD LUCK!!!! We deserve it girls-positive thinking is the order of the day! :hugs::hugs:

Good luck to all those getting down and dirty to catch the egg!! :hugs:

And, let's have a bit of general :dust::dust::dust: to all of us who are desperately trying for our first little beans-we soooooooooooooo deserve our BFPs! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

AFM-using norestherone till Friday, then wait for cowbag AF and then IVF treatment commences in earnest next week. Needles and high protein here we come. Three and a half years is FAR too long for anybody to wait for their :bfp:. 

Hope you're all well! Lots of love to all you lovely girls, 
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Good luck to everybody with their weight loss diets-go girls!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Congrats MBaby-brilliant news! :flower:
> 
> To all those waiting to test-aaaarghhhh-GOOD LUCK!!!! We deserve it girls-positive thinking is the order of the day! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all those getting down and dirty to catch the egg!! :hugs:
> 
> And, let's have a bit of general :dust::dust::dust: to all of us who are desperately trying for our first little beans-we soooooooooooooo deserve our BFPs! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> AFM-using norestherone till Friday, then wait for cowbag AF and then IVF treatment commences in earnest next week. Needles and high protein here we come. Three and a half years is FAR too long for anybody to wait for their :bfp:.
> 
> Hope you're all well! Lots of love to all you lovely girls,
> Amanda
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh i am so excited for you to start this ivf cycle, i am sending a cloud of :dust:your way!!!!!!

FM praying for a beautiful bfp for you!!


----------



## onmymind17

LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am so freaking excited, i just ordered the Clear Blue Easy Fertility monitor!!!! I cannot wait until i can use it, i just know this is so going to help!! Oh and i did a two mile aerobic work out last night, and i am watching what i eat and so far so good, i just know that with the weight loss and the monitor it will work and i will get my bfp with a super sticky bean!!!

How are all my lovely ladies doing today? Welcome to all the newbies, this is the best place ever for support and love!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies, ugh first day back to work :cry::cry::cry::cry: lol, yep its just like i rememberd it lol.
> 
> So i started on my weight loss journey, i am actually using a diet pill to help me along for a bit, its called Hydroxy Cut Max for Women, it helps me not feel so hungry, so one pill in the morning before breakfast and one before lunch, today is the first day and so far so good. I am going to go home after work and work out tonight, i am determined to lose this weight, and yea i am in the Obese area too, i hate that word too, i am so glad you ladies are joining me we can all do this, and hey if we all concentrate on getting thinner, then maybe we will all get lucky and have some surprise bfp's. Of course i think all you ladies are beautiful just as you are!!
> 
> OK gotta run, i am sneaking on here at work lol.
> 
> Good luck on the diet Hun,we can and will do this and hope in the process we get our extra sticky bfp's ,stay strong Hun ,love always,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Awww thanks honey, you are just so sweet, i pray for you to get your super sticky bean, we can and WILL do this!!!!! Love you honey!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi - I pray that the IVF gets you your BFP and it is the start of a successful pregnancy :dust:

OMM - Way to go with the exercise :thumbup: You'll love the CBFM and it is so easy to use :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck this month OMM with the monitor and hope you do get your BFP!

Dwrgi, also lots of :dust: to you for the IVF 

and FM, yes, hope you get your BFP this month

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am so freaking excited, i just ordered the Clear Blue Easy Fertility monitor!!!! I cannot wait until i can use it, i just know this is so going to help!! Oh and i did a two mile aerobic work out last night, and i am watching what i eat and so far so good, i just know that with the weight loss and the monitor it will work and i will get my bfp with a super sticky bean!!!
> 
> How are all my lovely ladies doing today? Welcome to all the newbies, this is the best place ever for support and love!!!!!

I remember that first excitement wen I got mine,I couldnt stop looking at it lol,I think it will really help Hun,I got my bfp on my third cycle with it ,fantastic news on the work out and healthy eating plan,u go girl,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:U will get that extra sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Dwrgi - I so agree with you - 3 1/2 years is way too long to wait for BFP!! FXed that IVF brings that Really sticky bean and really soon too!!!! 

Onmymind - good on you for sticking to your exercise regime. I have almost lost 2 stone already and determined to loose another 2 stone. Having to shop for smaller clothes is so good!!! Keep it up!!! 
Lets hope with loosing weight, we get our super sticky beans!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> LADIES!!!!!!!!!! I am so freaking excited, i just ordered the Clear Blue Easy Fertility monitor!!!! I cannot wait until i can use it, i just know this is so going to help!! Oh and i did a two mile aerobic work out last night, and i am watching what i eat and so far so good, i just know that with the weight loss and the monitor it will work and i will get my bfp with a super sticky bean!!!
> 
> How are all my lovely ladies doing today? Welcome to all the newbies, this is the best place ever for support and love!!!!!

Go girl! I love the positivity! I am certain it will help! You SO deserve your BFP-send the blues away and let's get rocking!

Big :hugs::hugs: to you!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi ladies! i think this is the place for me! i am 37yrs (38 on friday - boooo), and hubby is 35. we have been ttc for 15 months. i did my first clomid 100mg cycle last month with timed intercourse - negative. i did my first clomid 100mg with iui this month. i am now 8dpiui. i do not have any symptoms at this point. not sure how this is going to go, but wanted to share in this journey with all of you!


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
I'm praying for you that this month brings you your much-deserved BFP and a sticky bean. I have a really good feeling about this IVF cycle! 

FM,
Hope that this month is your month too and you don't need to take the next step, but if you do move on to IVF, I'm sure that it will work. Keep up the PMA!

Canuck,
I got pregnant on my 2nd IUI (first cycle with Clomid) and I wish you much success this month. Don't worry about not having any symptoms before you test. I didn't have any. They started around 6weeks! Good luck and welcome to this thread.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Canuckgirl :) welcome to the thread. hoping this IUI was successful xx

Dwrgi - did you have a lovely holiday?? Im sure the relaxationwill contribute to the IVF success - I feel so positive and hopeful for you! :hugs:

to all other ladies here :dust: :dust: :dust: lets hope August is the month for loads of BFPs and sticky beans!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Newbies!! :flower:
Good luck to any of those starting new things this week :dust:

I'm just on the countdown to my next appointment - I can't shift the pounds I need to in the next week so we'll just have to see what he says when I get there :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Twinkle you have still managed to lose a SIGNIFICANT amount of weight, and hopefully the FS will see this and that you have made some great progress in lifestyle changes, because you have done really well

FX for you for next week.


----------



## Macwooly

I agree with Northstar as you have done a fabulous job with your weight lose and hopefully the FS will acknowledge this :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome Elodie! I joined this board just so that I will have someone to talk to. My hubby is not really interested and I don&#8217;t want to get family involved. You will really like it here.

Hello knoxydd, I&#8217;m only on the 2nd cycle of TTC. I&#8217;m praying that you won&#8217;t need IUI or clomid as well. Have you started temping or using Opk&#8217;s?

Welcome canuck! Praying for BFP!

Onmymind17, Good luck with your diet hopefully the diet pills will help a bit. I agree that you might get a BFP while loosing weight.

Macwooly, Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- You are so right about the 3.5 years, you know we are in the same boat. I'm 3.5 years of trying and if I don't get my bfp I will be on the IVF buggy too! You are getting started sooner than me so I will be your cheerleader.

OMM- Yay for the cbfm! I love your pma!

Canuckgirl- Welcome! I'm 38 too!

Twinkle- Awesome job on the weight loss! I hope your appt goes great!

Ceedee-:wave:

AFM- 10dpo!


----------



## twinkle1975

FM - keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you this month!


----------



## FutureMommie

twinkle1975 said:


> FM - keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you this month!

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi Canuckgirl :) welcome to the thread. hoping this IUI was successful xx
> 
> Dwrgi - did you have a lovely holiday?? Im sure the relaxationwill contribute to the IVF success - I feel so positive and hopeful for you! :hugs:
> 
> to all other ladies here :dust: :dust: :dust: lets hope August is the month for loads of BFPs and sticky beans!!

Thanks for asking Purple, you are soooo thoughtful! I had a great holiday-I LOVED Portugal, and can't wait to go back, although perhaps not with the OH who was a complete pain in the posterior as he has "situational anxiety" (his interpretation), (autism-my interpretation). We went to Vilamoura and stayed in THE best hotel (Vila Sol Golf Resort), which I loved! Next time, I will go to Lagos, where my bruv went, and which sounded a bit more authentically Portugese. Two and a half hours from Cardiff Airport and straight into 35 degrees! It was heaven! What about you, are you going away anywhere?

Hope you're keeping positive about the BFP-the wait is the worst, but keep busy and *will* that egg to stick! 

Fingers crossed for you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Dwrgi- You are so right about the 3.5 years, you know we are in the same boat. I'm 3.5 years of trying and if I don't get my bfp I will be on the IVF buggy too! You are getting started sooner than me so I will be your cheerleader.
> 
> OMM- Yay for the cbfm! I love your pma!
> 
> Canuckgirl- Welcome! I'm 38 too!
> 
> Twinkle- Awesome job on the weight loss! I hope your appt goes great!
> 
> Ceedee-:wave:
> 
> AFM- 10dpo!

Thank you so much FM-it is soooooooooo fab to me to know that there are others in the same boat, and who I can support and get support in return. I don't know what I'd do without this thread! Go girl, and let's hope you get your BFP so no IVF (ITF, as my dad called it). 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Although I've got a good 11 years til I can qualify for this part of the forum, I just wanted to wish you girls the best luck and tons of baby dust your way!! 
My aunt just had her 1st baby at 40 years old! She was told she was never going to have children because she had a fibroid in her uterus, plus a bicornuate uterus so that it would be very unlikely she could carry a baby but she did and had baby Abraham at 31 weeks into her pregnancy! Miracles happen, good luck!


----------



## Macwooly

mandy_grovie1 said:


> Although I've got a good 11 years til I can qualify for this part of the forum, I just wanted to wish you girls the best luck and tons of baby dust your way!!
> My aunt just had her 1st baby at 40 years old! She was told she was never going to have children because she had a fibroid in her uterus, plus a bicornuate uterus so that it would be very unlikely she could carry a baby but she did and had baby Abraham at 31 weeks into her pregnancy! Miracles happen, good luck!

That must have been such a happy surprise for your aunt and love the baby's name :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Mandy thanks for sharing that story, it give us ladies hope! 

Dwrgi- ITF :rofl: hilarious!!!

AFM- Thank you all for rooting for me, I hope this is our month too but if it isn't we will keep trying until we get the end result; a happy healthy baby!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Wow! its quiet in here! where are all of you lovely ttcers?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes, I was thinking it was getting a bit quiet in here too!


----------



## onmymind17

LOL, i was thinking the same thing, where did everybody go? I hope all of you lovely ladies are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## ttc11

I'm here, but nursing a UTI. Joy to me! :growlmad: I'm on CD19, so crossing fingers over here. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I'll be hanging out with the in-laws, wish me luck. :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I wonder if people are on hols :shrug: How is everyone? 

FM praying this is your cycle for your BFP :dust:

OMM how are you? How's the weight lose going?

Butterfly how are you?

AFM well FIL has come home this week from his 2nd stay in hospital in 3 weeks with a stroke. Thankfully he's getting stronger each day :)

Today is the anniversary of my dad's death (24 years) and my sister's death too (49 years) so I'm feeling a little emotional but each year it gets less so thankfully :)

And I'm just waiting to ovulate I hope although my temps are a little strange and could imply ovulation 2 days ago so I'm a little confused. Trust this month to be confusing when I decided not to use y CBFM :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

ttc11 said:


> I'm here, but nursing a UTI. Joy to me! :growlmad: I'm on CD19, so crossing fingers over here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I'll be hanging out with the in-laws, wish me luck. :haha:

Hope you recover from it soon :hugs: And good luck this weekend :)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> I wonder if people are on hols :shrug: How is everyone?
> 
> FM praying this is your cycle for your BFP :dust:
> 
> OMM how are you? How's the weight lose going?
> 
> Butterfly how are you?
> 
> AFM well FIL has come home this week from his 2nd stay in hospital in 3 weeks with a stroke. Thankfully he's getting stronger each day :)
> 
> Today is the anniversary of my dad's death (24 years) and my sister's death too (49 years) so I'm feeling a little emotional but each year it gets less so thankfully :)
> 
> And I'm just waiting to ovulate I hope although my temps are a little strange and could imply ovulation 2 days ago so I'm a little confused. Trust this month to be confusing when I decided not to use y CBFM :dohh:

Weight loss is going great, and i think i have lost a couple of pounds already, i am so excited to be doing this, and its for a really good cause of getting pg lol.

I am glad to hear that your FIL is improving, make every day count with him hon, you just never know.

Big hugs to you honey, i know how you feel with the anniversary, prayers going up that your pain is eased today for you, and that maybe you will have some wonderful news very soon with this whacky cycle lol. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

ttc11 said:


> I'm here, but nursing a UTI. Joy to me! :growlmad: I'm on CD19, so crossing fingers over here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. I'll be hanging out with the in-laws, wish me luck. :haha:

Sorry about the UTI - those are never fun. And my in-laws will be here next weekend! :wacko: My FIL likes to eat spaghetti and hamburgers and not much else, and he is only capable of holding conversations about his latest bowling score and his accounting business. :argh: It's going to be a looooooonnnggggg weekend. :help: Thank God they live far enough away that we only see them a few times a year! Even DH dreads the visit - it's not just me! Just looking forward to getting that behind me.



Macwooly said:


> AFM well FIL has come home this week from his 2nd stay in hospital in 3 weeks with a stroke. Thankfully he's getting stronger each day :)
> 
> Today is the anniversary of my dad's death (24 years) and my sister's death too (49 years) so I'm feeling a little emotional but each year it gets less so thankfully :)
> 
> And I'm just waiting to ovulate I hope although my temps are a little strange and could imply ovulation 2 days ago so I'm a little confused. Trust this month to be confusing when I decided not to use y CBFM :dohh:

I'm sorry it's a hard day, Mac. Tomorrow will be better. :hugs: GL with the CBFM. :wacko:

Butterfly, didn't you have day 3 bloods done recently? Any results yet?

AFM, been lurking for a bit. I'm just in a funk. This treatment cycle has me in a state of high anxiety, given that the last one was such a disaster. So far everything's looking ok but not great - right now I have two good follies and two little ones that the RE is hoping will catch up. The ganirelix will prevent ovulation before the trigger so I know that won't be an issue again this time, but my E2 is lower than it should be so I'm just not very encouraged at this point. I just know with DH's low morphology, two eggs isn't going to cut it. I'd be much happier with three or four, so I really need those two little ones to catch up in order for me to think there's any chance this month. I'm still stimming, and it looks like the IUI will be on Monday or Tuesday. 

My other concern is my long-term outlook... on Wed I got my AMH results back, and like this cycle, it's ok but not great. All this time I've taken great comfort in the fact that my FSH is great for my age (6.2), but now I know my AMH is 2... RE says anything over 2 is good, between 1-2 is reason for concern that my ovarian reserve is starting to decline, and that 1 or less is when he gets very concerned about the odds of success.... He explained that AMH provides a better long-term indication of ovarian reserve, whereas FSH is a more short-term indicator. So needless to say that was very upsetting news, and it's making me dread my birthday at the end of the month that much more.... I'm starting to think more seriously about moving to IVF in the hopes that we could have some embryos to freeze and use later to have a second child without having to worry about my age so much....

So here I sit, not very optimistic about this cycle and not very optimistic about our long-term chances. Sorry to be a Debbie Downer. 

We were supposed to go to an outdoor concert this evening, but it is now pouring down rain (for the first time in over a month) so I think we'll be staying home. I hope you all have a great weekend, though!


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm here but it's been a really really long day today - started work at 8 this morning + not long been home. I'm a bridesmaid tomorrow so will check in with you all on Sunday xx


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi all! i am here too! i was wondering why it was so quiet over here. what exactly is "AMH"? not sure my dr has ever tested that before.


----------



## HappyAuntie

canuckgirl said:


> Hi all! i am here too! i was wondering why it was so quiet over here. what exactly is "AMH"? not sure my dr has ever tested that before.

AMH = Anti-Muellerian Hormone. Unfortunately just about everything else I know about it is in my previous post. :shrug: But a quick google search found this: https://www.inviafertility.com/docs/Ovarian_reserve.pdf

Some of the other stuff I've found while googling it is that, since it's a relatively new test, what's considered normal varies from one clinic to the next. It just hasn't been around long enough for the medical community to reach a consensus yet.


----------



## ttc11

Well I'm here visiting the in-laws. DH and family are talking about cars. Yawn. So I'm online. :wacko: 

At least tomorrow we're going wine tasting. I won't be doing much tasting, but it's good to keep the in-laws moving.:haha: I'm thinking of heading to the cheese factory where they do tours and samples. Yummmmmm. We are in the middle of nowhere WA after all. 

Sorry Mac. I hope tomorrow is better day! :hugs:

HappyAuntie: we haven't gone to any doctors yet, therefore we haven't received any fertility tests. But I can totally understand what you mean with getting frustrated and sad every month when AF comes around. And, I kinda dread finding anything bad out. I try not to worry about my age. I will send you baby dust and wishes your way.:kiss:


----------



## Pickle38

Hi Guys - I'm new to the forum. I'm 38, TTC our first and on 3rd cycle using CBFM. Already stunned at the emotional rollercoaster that is TTC! I've just hit my peak with the CBFM so about to enter the dreaded TWW!!! Symptom spotting here we come!!!! xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

HA - so sorry your not getting the results you want to make you feel better about your TTC future :hugs: I pray that the 2 smaller follicles catch up and you have 4 good ones for the IUI and trigger and I pray you get your BFP :dust::hugs:

OMM - so pleased you are still enjoying the weight lose :thumbup: I've found I've become more obsessed with exercising and eating well than TTC this cycle but I think it's because the doctor said a BFP won't happened at the moment.

Twinkle hope you have a fab day at the wedding today :)

TTC11 - I'd definitely do the cheese factory if I could as I love cheese :) Hope the weekend doesn't feel too long :hugs:

Pickle - good luck in the 2WW and hope it goes quickly for you and sending loads of :dust: for this to be your cycle :dust:

AFM well today is a better day thankfully :) And thank you all for your support :friends: Well my temp absolutely nose dived this morning but I did wake at 6.30am freezing as DH had opened all the windows in the bedroom and turned on not only the ceiling fan but 2 floor standing fans as well and then had nicked all the bedding to wrap himself in and when I tried to take some back after doing my temp he said "get off cold!" :growlmad: At that point I poked him hard and told him to let the dogs out :haha: So not bothered to put in on my chart as it will mess it up more than it is :wacko:

Sending lots of :dust: to any requiring/wanting it and :hugs: to anyone who needs one


----------



## Butterfly67

ttc11, sorry about the uti, I have had one on 2 of the last 3 months so can definitely sympathise. Have been drinking tons of cranberry juice ever since!

HA, sorry things are not looking like you hoped but FX you get your 4 good follies and this is a good cycle for you. I have heard on other threads of ladies getting bfps with even lower AMHs so don't despair if you can help it. You are still in the borderline good numbers by the looks of things so that is positive and like you say with a good FSH score like that things are looking OK :hugs:

Yes I had my day 3 bloods this month but can only get to see the doc for the results next Friday so I'll see what the story is then.

Twinkle - have a lovely time being a bridesmaid, am sure you will have a great day :thumbup:

Hi canuck :wave: fingers crossed for this cycle

Hi Pickle :wave: and welcome - yes it is a real emotional rollercoaster but does get a little bit easier - try not to symptom spot, it will just drive you mad

Wooly - lol at your DH and the bed clothes! Glad today is a better day too :hugs:

:hugs: and :dust: to any of the other lurkers Skye, lava, FM, padbrat, OMM, and to those I have forgotten, sorry!

AFM i got the best positive yet on my ic opks today - sods law that BF is away but wanted to keep a check on my cycle, seems all is working as it should so I guess I take the positive from that...


----------



## purplelou

wooly - bug :hugs: I glad that today is a better day for you xx

HA - everything is crossed and my heart is soooo hopeful for you this month!

Butterfly - typical the OH is not around when you need him :hugs:

ttc - I hope your UTI is feeling better, they are so uncomfortable!

OMM - well done on the weight loss - you are doing fab :hugs:

Twinkle - hope the wedding today is lovely and you enjoy bridesmaid duties :)

Pickle - Hi and welcome to the forum, hope you tww brings you a BFP

Dwrgi - glad you had a lovely holiday xx have you started the meds?? how are you finding them so far?

skye and lava and never - how are you ladies doing - hope you are both feeling well xx

FM - still have everything crossed that august is your month for a bfp and sticky bean xx

Hi canukgirl - how are you doing?

Padbrat - if you are lurking....:hugs: how are things with you??

northstar- how are you doing??

to all the other ladies - bug :hugs: and :dust: to all who need/want it.


afm - well I managed to loose 2lb last week. My parents have arrived this am, so there will be meals out and stuff, Ill just have to be careful I don't over indulge! Also we will be partaking in the silent :sex: till FF tells us O has occurred. it was supposed to happen today so fingers crossed. My parents are here to house hunt, which is lovely because it will be much easier to visit and keep an eye on them!


----------



## FutureMommie

TTC 11- sorry about the uti, they do suck! Hope you get that bfp though!!
Macwolly- sending hugs you way, glad fil is getting stronger!

Omm-way to go with the weight loss!!! Rooting for you

HA- I hope you're not giving up on this cycle although I understand your concerns those follies still have time to catch up! How concerned was your RE about your Ovarian reserve? 

Twinkle-heeeeeey 

Pickle- Welcome Good luck in the 2ww I hope you get your bfp


----------



## canuckgirl

HappyAuntie said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! i am here too! i was wondering why it was so quiet over here. what exactly is "AMH"? not sure my dr has ever tested that before.
> 
> AMH = Anti-Muellerian Hormone. Unfortunately just about everything else I know about it is in my previous post. :shrug: But a quick google search found this: https://www.inviafertility.com/docs/Ovarian_reserve.pdf
> 
> Some of the other stuff I've found while googling it is that, since it's a relatively new test, what's considered normal varies from one clinic to the next. It just hasn't been around long enough for the medical community to reach a consensus yet.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info on AMH. not sure if my doc does that test. if they did, they never told me about it. i did however just track down some day 3 results for FSH, LH and Estradiol. i would post the numbers and ask for your opinions, but we might use different units of measurement here in canada, so i don't want to confuse things.

Purplelou-i am doing good, thanks for asking. i am 12dpiui but refuse to test until 14dpiui. some tender bbs for the last few days, but the twinge and cramping feeling i had mid-week seems to be gone - for now anyway.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks for the positive vibes everyone. :flow: I appreciate it. At my follie check this morning it still looks like I'll only have two, though. :nope: The biggie on the L went from 17 to 19 in the last 24 hrs, but the one on the R stayed at 16 - no growth - so they're stimming me one more night hoping it'll get a little bigger, then trigger tomorrow and IUI on Tuesday. My E2 levels reflect only two eggs as well. :nope:




FutureMommie said:


> HA- I hope you're not giving up on this cycle although I understand your concerns those follies still have time to catch up! How concerned was your RE about your Ovarian reserve?

I didn't get to speak with him directly yet - my nurse called me with the results, though she did reiterate that he said he's not worried about it at 2, that he only starts to worry when it's 1 or lower. I have a long list of questions about it for my next consult with him, like how fast does AMH typically decline/when will mine hit 1? I know he can't tell me exactly, but I don't have any concept of how rapidly it changes or if there's even a "normal" rate of decline. We'll see. 

I also intend to tell him I want to be more aggressive with the stims next time. My second medicated cycle produced 4 good follies and a bunch more that almost made it - I responded so well that he was a little nervous about it, so he backed off the follistim just a little for the next cycle (and this one). But at the slightly lower dosage I've only produced two follies each time. Frankly, even with 4 good follies, between my crusty old eggs and DH's lousy morphology, the odds of all of them fertilizing are so infinitesimally small that it's a chance we're willing to take... because with my crusty old eggs and DH's lousy morphology, the odds of even one of them fertilizing are small.... Besides, we've already decided we're doing 4 IUIs and then reevaluating, so if the next one doesn't work we're either doing IVF or stopping treatment (and right now I don't know which way we'd go). The statistics very clearly show that if IUI is going to work, it works in the first 3-4 attempts for the very vast majority of women, and we don't have the time to waste to see if I'd be one of the small percentage for whom it works after 5-6-7 attempts. (I'm angry at myself for not telling him that before the start of this cycle - I thought about it and decided not to in the hopes that last time was just a flukey cycle all the way around. Apparently it wasn't.)

So yeah, in my mind I've really already moved on to the next cycle. WTH. At least that way, if by some miracle this is our month, I'll be super surprised. 

I really don't like how cynical 2 losses and 31 months of ttc has made me. :growlmad:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm here but it's been a really really long day today - started work at 8 this morning + not long been home. I'm a bridesmaid tomorrow so will check in with you all on Sunday xx

Ooh, you need to post a pic of the dress so we can all see how dreadful it is! Bridesmaid dresses generally are - I have a collection of them to prove it! :haha: They'll make a great Halloween costume some time! :rofl: Except mine, of course - my bridesmaids all looked stunning, naturally! Have fun at the wedding - I really do love going to them. I cry at the weddings of people I don't even know! I'm such a sap. :cry:




Pickle38 said:


> Hi Guys - I'm new to the forum. I'm 38, TTC our first and on 3rd cycle using CBFM. Already stunned at the emotional rollercoaster that is TTC! I've just hit my peak with the CBFM so about to enter the dreaded TWW!!! Symptom spotting here we come!!!! xxxx

Welcome, Pickle! :hi: Glad you found us here. Hope the symptom spotting doesn't drive you crazy!




Macwooly said:


> AFM well today is a better day thankfully :) And thank you all for your support :friends: Well my temp absolutely nose dived this morning but I did wake at 6.30am freezing as DH had opened all the windows in the bedroom and turned on not only the ceiling fan but 2 floor standing fans as well and then had nicked all the bedding to wrap himself in and when I tried to take some back after doing my temp he said "get off cold!" :growlmad: At that point I poked him hard and told him to let the dogs out :haha: So not bothered to put in on my chart as it will mess it up more than it is :wacko:
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to any requiring/wanting it and :hugs: to anyone who needs one

My DH is SUCH a cover hog! Has been since day 1! :growlmad: It's not so bad in the summer, but winters get rough. I don't bother poking him anymore, I just steal them back. I don't care if jerking some covers away from him wakes him up - his leaving me bare wakes me up, and turnabout's fair play, right?! :haha:




purplelou said:


> afm - well I managed to loose 2lb last week. My parents have arrived this am, so there will be meals out and stuff, Ill just have to be careful I don't over indulge! Also we will be partaking in the silent :sex: till FF tells us O has occurred. it was supposed to happen today so fingers crossed. My parents are here to house hunt, which is lovely because it will be much easier to visit and keep an eye on them!

Excellent job on the weight loss! And is it just me, or is the silent :sex: kind of exciting? :haha: Idk, maybe it's rules-follower in me that gets excited doing something sneaky! :blush: Good luck with the house hunting. In Texas we lived just 1/2 mile from my parents and it was fantastic - we really miss seeing them so frequently now that we live 1200 miles away. But then I'm very fortunate that DH loves my family and is very close to them, and vice versa. Having them close by could be a nightmare for some, along the lines of Everybody Loves Raymond! :haha: What's the housing market like over there? It's still hard to sell over here - buyers definitely have the upper hand these last few years, if they can qualify for a mortgage (which is increasingly difficult to do).


----------



## Macwooly

HA - I feel for you with your DH being a bedding stealer :hugs: My DH swears blind he doesn't steal them but I kick them off onto him - yeah right!

My in laws live 5 minutes walk up the road and when I first married DH it was very like Every body Loves Raymond but thankfully they phone before just dropping by now :)

Purplelou well done on the weight lose :thumbup: 

And I too find silent :sex: kind of exciting too :thumbup:


----------



## ttc11

Macwooly said:


> My in laws live 5 minutes walk up the road and when I first married DH it was very like Every body Loves Raymond but thankfully they phone before just dropping by now :)

Very funny ... 'Everybody Loves Raymond' is MY in-laws. DH's mother is just like Marie on the show. Luckily they are 3 hours away, but they love to drive and have lots of days off, so it's really not any different than if they lived 5 minutes away. :rofl: 

3 hours away is just long enough for them to have to stay with us, too. :nope:


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - I've attached a picture of me & Matthew - the dress was actually quite nice! I was worried I'd look like a heifer as the other bridesmaid was a US size 2/UK size 4 but I felt reasonably ok! The day was absolutely fab! We were staying over so I got quite drunk & danced til I dropped!!
 



Attached Files:







Amy & Simon42.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle you look stunning! And you and your DH make a lovely couple :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Very nice!! Thanks for posting! :kiss: And woo hoo for the getting drunk and dancing!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

dancing and drinking - Yay!!!!! :happydance: Twinkle you look fab!!


----------



## NorthStar

Looking great there Twinkle, have you felt a lot of health benefits from the weight loss, as you've really lost a substantial amount now, are you finding your energy levels higher?


----------



## twinkle1975

NorthStar said:


> Looking great there Twinkle, have you felt a lot of health benefits from the weight loss, as you've really lost a substantial amount now, are you finding your energy levels higher?

Yeah - I'm definitley finding climbing stairs easier, when DH & I have been out walking I've needed less stops & less inhaler and last night I only sat down if the song sucked, not because I thought I was going to collapse!! :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

twinkle1975 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Looking great there Twinkle, have you felt a lot of health benefits from the weight loss, as you've really lost a substantial amount now, are you finding your energy levels higher?
> 
> Yeah - I'm definitley finding climbing stairs easier, when DH & I have been out walking I've needed less stops & less inhaler and last night I only sat down if the song sucked, not because I thought I was going to collapse!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Brilliant, that's a really good sign, I'm asthmatic too and it's really important for us to maintain a reasonable level of cardio fitness :thumbup: makes managing the condition a lot easier.

You've done so well - is it a thrill shopping for smaller clothes too?:happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Ttc11, Sorry about your UTI. I hope you feel better soon.

HA, Sorry you&#8217;re in a funk. Don&#8217;t give up, I&#8217;ll be praying for you.

Purplelou, Congrats on your weight loss!

Nice pic, Twinkle.

I tested this morning and got a :bfp: :yipee:. I&#8217;m excited, but cautious. Please pray for a healthy sticky bean.


----------



## ttc11

twinkle1975 said:


> HA - I've attached a picture of me & Matthew - the dress was actually quite nice! I was worried I'd look like a heifer as the other bridesmaid was a US size 2/UK size 4 but I felt reasonably ok! The day was absolutely fab! We were staying over so I got quite drunk & danced til I dropped!!


I agree... you look great and that dress is quite nice. I like the color. At least it's not hot pink or bright orange, right? haha. Glad you got the drink and dance on, we all deserve that once in a while!


----------



## ttc11

CeeDee said:


> Ttc11, Sorry about your UTI. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> HA, Sorry youre in a funk. Dont give up, Ill be praying for you.
> 
> Purplelou, Congrats on your weight loss!
> 
> Nice pic, Twinkle.
> 
> I tested this morning and got a :bfp: :yipee:. Im excited, but cautious. Please pray for a healthy sticky bean.

YAY for the :bfp: :headspin:!!! Here's praying for a healthy sticky bean. :flower:

Thanks for the get well. This UTI is a kicker this time around. :growlmad: I did order the softcups for next month. Thinking too much :sex: and not enough peeing before/after created the uti. :blush:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Yeah - I'm definitley finding climbing stairs easier, when DH & I have been out walking I've needed less stops & less inhaler and last night I only sat down if the song sucked, not because I thought I was going to collapse!! :happydance:

brilliant!!! wtg Twinkle!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And CeeDee, congratulations!! FX'd for a happy & healthy nine months!


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle! You go girl. I am impressed! I hope you are rewarding yourself for all that you've accomplished. Weight loss is an incredibly difficult thing requiring a lot of self-discipline.

CeeDee,
Congrats on your BFP! I am praying for you to have a healthy 10 months and a very sticky bean!!!

Northstar,
I want those cupcakes!

HA,
I am following your cycle this month and want to encourage you. It takes only one egg and one sperm, which is hard to remember after all the struggles you been through. You have two good eggs! The most important thing is the monitoring and timing and it sounds like they are doing a good job of that this month. I am praying for you to have a successful IUI. Don't worry if you feel cynical. All the BnB girls will maintain lots of PMA for you! :)

AFM,
We've pretty much told everyone now at work, church, family & friends that we are expecting and I am feeling very vulnerable right now because if something happens to the babies, it's completely out in the open. We have another OB appt tomorrow afternoon and these doctor's visits scare me because I am always worried that there will be bad news. I am really hoping our babies are hanging in there.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> HA,
> I am following your cycle this month and want to encourage you. It takes only one egg and one sperm, which is hard to remember after all the struggles you been through. You have two good eggs! The most important thing is the monitoring and timing and it sounds like they are doing a good job of that this month. I am praying for you to have a successful IUI. Don't worry if you feel cynical. All the BnB girls will maintain lots of PMA for you! :)
> 
> AFM,
> We've pretty much told everyone now at work, church, family & friends that we are expecting and I am feeling very vulnerable right now because if something happens to the babies, it's completely out in the open. We have another OB appt tomorrow afternoon and these doctor's visits scare me because I am always worried that there will be bad news. I am really hoping our babies are hanging in there.

Thanks, Lava. I need and appreciate that.

As for worrying about bad news, that&#8217;s one area I know way too much about and can (hopefully) help you with.

A -it is completely normal to worry, and 
B - you have absolutely no reason to worry. Nor do you have any reason to fear anything bad happening to your babies. You know lots of women on here who&#8217;ve had a loss (or losses), and that tends to skew your perception of the odds of having a loss yourself. But we are not a random sampling of pregnancies - we do not represent the norm. We all came here seeking support. Even women who came to BnB seeking ttc support do not represent the norm - how many ttc&#8217;ers on here do you see who test crazy early and then suffer a loss at 4 weeks, before the avg woman would even know she&#8217;s pregnant? The fact of the matter is that once you&#8217;ve seen a heartbeat, the odds of losing your baby are less than 3% - so right now, you, Lavalux, have a 97% chance of meeting your babies. After a normal ultrasound at 16 weeks, the odds of loss drop to 1%. You are healthy, your babies are healthy, you are getting great prenatal care, and you have every reason in the world to celebrate and enjoy your pregnancy and free yourself from the fear of something going wrong. Lay that one down and enjoy every day. Every day you worry about it is a day of joy you're missing out on.

And C - and this goes for everyone -
IF something horrible happens, the pain and the grief is the same no matter whether the whole world knows or only you and your husband know. Keeping a pregnancy a secret does not protect you from loss or from pain, it only forces you to suffer in silence if the worst happens, reinforces the societal taboo that pregnancy loss mustn&#8216;t be talked about, and leaves the next grieving mother feeling all alone and like no one in the world knows how this feels. With ANY other death, friends and family and loved ones respond with caring concern, a desire to take care of you and help you through your grief. Yet for some reason our culture still doesn&#8217;t talk about pregnancy loss, and parents are forced to suffer alone, with no social support to help them through, leaving them to feel like no one else cares, no one else has ever suffered a pregnancy loss, no one else thinks their baby was real or their pain is real, and that the grief they feel isn't normal. But it is. So I say tell the world. And IF the worst happens, tell the world - you will need their help. Lots of people keep it to themselves out of fear that someone will say something well-intentioned but horrible to them. I say those are opportunities to tell them how their comment made you feel. Educate them. They mean well but they truly don&#8217;t know and can&#8217;t understand. But if you take the opportunity to educate them, then maybe they will never make the same mistake with the next woman who&#8217;s brave enough to speak openly about her loss. If you snap at them, they will forgive you. And if not, they&#8217;re not worth your time anyway. If your response makes them uncomfortable, too bad - their comment made you uncomfortable and they need to know that is not an ok thing to say.

AFM, out of the hundreds and hundreds who knew about our babies and knew about our losses, only one person said something horrible. We were flooded with cards, flowers, meals, help and love, just how you'd expect people to support you if your parent died or your husband died. People want to help, but if they don't know they can't help. So I say tell the world. 

Alright, off my soapbox. This is not a loss forum and I don't want to bring everyone down, so back to ttc talk. :flower: And my sincere apologies for my verbal diarrhea. :blush:

G'night girls. :hug:


----------



## lavalux

HA,
I love it when you get on your so-called soapbox. ;) You are very wise and kind. I agree that it is better to have support after a loss and fertility issues & miscarriage should not be kept secret. Awareness is important & those who experience loss should not feel shame or like it's a taboo. As you suspected, I was worried about knowing what to say & how some people would respond. Thinking more about gossipy co-workers & acquaintances (not really close friends or family). But, if I suffer a loss, I will find the strength to get through it. Two of my good friends who had miscarriages this year are perfect examples of that & I think part of the reason they are dealing so well is b/c they were open & honest, sharing their feelings. As for my worrying, I really need to work on that and be more positive. I believe positivity can affect good outcomes. Not always, but enough to strive for it. I get into this downward spiral of fear sometimes and I need to just stop and re-write the tapes. Instead of 3% loss, think 97% chance I will hold my babies and do the same for statistics about birth defects & pregnancy complications. I resolve to be more positive and also rely more on my faith. Thank you for taking the time to write such an encouraging & heartfelt post.


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^ WSS

Completely and utterly agree HA :thumbup:

CeeDee congrats again :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Happyauntie, i loved your post and enjoyed reading it. It has offered me some inspiration!


----------



## Macwooly

Deedee congratulations :thumbup:

Lava - I keep you along with many others on this site in my prayers daily and as HA said it is 97% that you will hold your little blessings :hugs:

HA - you always know the words to find to offer support, advice and comfort to all :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

CeeDee - congratulations!!! That's fab news!!
HA - you're fabulous, I'm so glad we have you!
Lava - stay positive - and if positive vibes and prayers count for anything you'll be fine as you must be awash with them from us all!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies, ugh stinking monday again lol.

Twinkle, you look fantastic, way to go on the weight loss, your an inspiration to me!!

Lava, honey please dont worry, your babies are just fine, i know its hard, but just sit back and enjoy, your going to be meeting your little ones when they have baked enough, and i agree with HA, IF something went wrong its way better to let people know so that you dont have to hide all your pain and grief, i know for me everybody knew, and it was so much better to have that support, i could not have done it all by myself.

HA, you missie, i am giving strict orders to think positive!!! Dont you dare give up on this cycle until its over, you are always so wise and supportive on here, and i just cant stand to see someone give up on something before they even know the outcome, remember ANYTHING can happen, all you need is one egg and one sperm and wa la you have a miracle.

CeeDee, omg i am so happy for you i am praying for a super sticky bean!!

All the other ladies, i love you and miss you, sorry i have been so busy i dont get on much, but i think about you all the time!!


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here but it's been a really really long day today - started work at 8 this morning + not long been home. I'm a bridesmaid tomorrow so will check in with you all on Sunday xx
> 
> Ooh, you need to post a pic of the dress so we can all see how dreadful it is! Bridesmaid dresses generally are - I have a collection of them to prove it! :haha: They'll make a great Halloween costume some time! :rofl: Except mine, of course - my bridesmaids all looked stunning, naturally! Have fun at the wedding - I really do love going to them. I cry at the weddings of people I don't even know! I'm such a sap. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickle38 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys - I'm new to the forum. I'm 38, TTC our first and on 3rd cycle using CBFM. Already stunned at the emotional rollercoaster that is TTC! I've just hit my peak with the CBFM so about to enter the dreaded TWW!!! Symptom spotting here we come!!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Pickle! :hi: Glad you found us here. Hope the symptom spotting doesn't drive you crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> AFM well today is a better day thankfully :) And thank you all for your support :friends: Well my temp absolutely nose dived this morning but I did wake at 6.30am freezing as DH had opened all the windows in the bedroom and turned on not only the ceiling fan but 2 floor standing fans as well and then had nicked all the bedding to wrap himself in and when I tried to take some back after doing my temp he said "get off cold!" :growlmad: At that point I poked him hard and told him to let the dogs out :haha: So not bothered to put in on my chart as it will mess it up more than it is :wacko:
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to any requiring/wanting it and :hugs: to anyone who needs oneClick to expand...
> 
> My DH is SUCH a cover hog! Has been since day 1! :growlmad: It's not so bad in the summer, but winters get rough. I don't bother poking him anymore, I just steal them back. I don't care if jerking some covers away from him wakes him up - his leaving me bare wakes me up, and turnabout's fair play, right?! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> afm - well I managed to loose 2lb last week. My parents have arrived this am, so there will be meals out and stuff, Ill just have to be careful I don't over indulge! Also we will be partaking in the silent :sex: till FF tells us O has occurred. it was supposed to happen today so fingers crossed. My parents are here to house hunt, which is lovely because it will be much easier to visit and keep an eye on them!Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent job on the weight loss! And is it just me, or is the silent :sex: kind of exciting? :haha: Idk, maybe it's rules-follower in me that gets excited doing something sneaky! :blush: Good luck with the house hunting. In Texas we lived just 1/2 mile from my parents and it was fantastic - we really miss seeing them so frequently now that we live 1200 miles away. But then I'm very fortunate that DH loves my family and is very close to them, and vice versa. Having them close by could be a nightmare for some, along the lines of Everybody Loves Raymond! :haha: What's the housing market like over there? It's still hard to sell over here - buyers definitely have the upper hand these last few years, if they can qualify for a mortgage (which is increasingly difficult to do).Click to expand...

Good luck with the IUI HA! I have an amh of 2.9 and there were about three follies, which is what they would expect with a level like this. It is a scary thing as it is yet another set back for us, and I am sure you can appreciate this. TRY and stay positive for this IUI-I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm going to give you my opinion about your treatment now, and I hope I don't offend you, but with a low amh like we have, I'd be far more inclined to go straight to IVF which has a statistically higher chance of success than IUI. By having another IUI, you are stimulating eggs which you can't afford to be wasting; save them for IVF instead.

BTW, I know all about 'Everybody Loves Raymond' as my in laws live ACROSS THE ROAD and my OH is in and out of there all the time. They are away at the moment, and they text him twice a day and the same when we were in Portugal. FFS, he is 47!!! I can't stand it!!!

Anyway, I'm keeping all fingers crossed for your IUI-go girl!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

I meant three follies when we did our IUI in Feb. Then found out my amh in May.

Doh!!


----------



## purplelou

CeeDee - congratulations xxx hoping for a sticky bean and happy and healthy 9 months 

HA - You are so very wise! (I wanted to say more....But I think that covers it!) Anyway, I am hoping with all my heart that August is your month! (actually I am hoping that August is a good month for us all - then we could all move to Graduates together)

hope all you lovely ladies are doing good! :dust: 

well the silent :sex: is done, FF says I have O'd so now we are in the dreaded TWW. my parents are still here till the end of the week so that takes a few days and stops symptom spotting lol! Today we went to RAF Cosford to the museum - which was really intersting (for anyone in my area) and free!! tomorrow - more house hunting and a trip into Birmingham is planned.


----------



## Mbababy

HA, I haven't been on this forum too long, but your post was one of the most thoughtful and soothing posts I've read here. I can appreciate lava's concern because I am a worrier...and that's what we do. Thank you for giving some wonderful perspective to the situation....I needed to hear it as well. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA! You freakin ROCK! What a beautiful and thoughtful post! Stay on that soapbox of yours we love it!!!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Here's a report. We saw both babies briefly on ultrasound today and everything seems to be going well. I am now going to commit to staying positive. Even though we need to decide about amnio and are weighing the benefits vs. the risks, I am going to expect good results and know that if we get negative ones, I'll deal with those once we get there. Thank you, HA, and all the other ladies for your prayers and support. :)


----------



## Macwooly

So pleased all is going well :thumbup: Praying the rest of your pregnancy continues well for you and it will feel like a brief moment till you hold your LOs :)


----------



## padbrat

hey all... a quick peek outta lurkdom from your friend Padbrat xxx

Twinkle you look great chick! Well done on your weight loss!

Lava and HA... firstly HA here here here... great post, bank on the money chick! Lava did you know that after 12 weeks all of the baby's vital organs and nervous system are in place and working away... it is no coincidence that most M/Cs occur within the first 12 weeks and here is you soon to float off to second tri with your lovely babies.... positive vibes coming at ya, but you need to feel it hun. Worry and stress is not helping you or your babies xx

FM you hanging in there chick? and Dwirgi?? Not long now to the IVF right?

Well... me and Hubby have decided to bash the credit card and go for it. Hubby is in tomorrow for his bloods and I have asked my GP for my results and I have emailed the clinic to ask if we can arrange ED for Oct.... gulp...


----------



## Butterfly67

So glad all is well lava and glad you are going for it padbrat :) Which country did you decide to go with. I'm still undecided what to do but think I will try for the natural one until the end of the year providing my test results are ok (get the next lot on Friday). Anyway, really hope it goes well, should be a great chance with the ED :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- Glad you had a good appointment!!!!

Padrat- Whooooooo Hoooooooo I'm rooting for you!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> HA, you missie, i am giving strict orders to think positive!!! Dont you dare give up on this cycle until its over, you are always so wise and supportive on here, and i just cant stand to see someone give up on something before they even know the outcome, remember ANYTHING can happen, all you need is one egg and one sperm and wa la you have a miracle.




FutureMommie said:


> HA! You freakin ROCK! What a beautiful and thoughtful post! Stay on that soapbox of yours we love it!!!!!!

Thanks for making me chuckle, OMM & FM. I needed that!




Dwrgi said:


> Good luck with the IUI HA! I have an amh of 2.9 and there were about three follies, which is what they would expect with a level like this. It is a scary thing as it is yet another set back for us, and I am sure you can appreciate this. TRY and stay positive for this IUI-I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm going to give you my opinion about your treatment now, and I hope I don't offend you, but with a low amh like we have, I'd be far more inclined to go straight to IVF which has a statistically higher chance of success than IUI. By having another IUI, you are stimulating eggs which you can't afford to be wasting; save them for IVF instead.

That's what my gut is telling me, to go to IVF next w/o a 4th IUI. But DH isn't there yet, so in the meantime I think we'll do the 4th to give him time to get educated about the process and get on board. Thank you for your honest input. I really do appreciate it, and no offense taken at all. It stings a little, but only because it's hard to accept and I know you're right.

As for wasting eggs doing a 4th IUI vs trying naturally prior to IVF, though, my RE explained that all the follicles that develop in a cycle were actually selected and began their process of coming to the surface of the ovary three months prior, and they will all be gone anyway at the end of the cycle whether they develop a mature egg or not. In a natural cycle only one dominant follicle develops a mature egg, but the other follies are all there and all resorb, never to develop again because their time has passed. In a medicated cycle, they aim to get some of those follies that would otherwise never develop to go ahead and grow a mature egg. Adding medication doesn't change the number of follicles that get used up and "die" (for lack of a better term) in any given cycle, it just changes how many of them develop mature eggs. (Interestingly, he said the process continues even when you're on the pill and during pregnancy - waves of follies come to the surface every month and are gone forever, but the LH surge never comes so they don't ovulate, they just "die".) So with that in mind, I'm good with doing a 4th IUI while nudging DH to come to terms with IVF instead of trying naturally... I might as well give two follies a fighting chance instead of one.... 



lavalux said:


> Here's a report. We saw both babies briefly on ultrasound today and everything seems to be going well. I am now going to commit to staying positive. Even though we need to decide about amnio and are weighing the benefits vs. the risks, I am going to expect good results and know that if we get negative ones, I'll deal with those once we get there. Thank you, HA, and all the other ladies for your prayers and support. :)

:happydance::happydance:
Happy happy day!




padbrat said:


> Well... me and Hubby have decided to bash the credit card and go for it. Hubby is in tomorrow for his bloods and I have asked my GP for my results and I have emailed the clinic to ask if we can arrange ED for Oct.... gulp...

SO exciting!! :hugs: It took a lot of courage from both of you to make that decision. I hope you feel some weight lifted now that it's made. Are you sticking with Spain or going elsewhere? Will you get to choose your donor? (I know at my clinic you do, but I'm curious as to what it's like elsewhere.) And welcome back from lurkdom!


----------



## Macwooly

Padbrat - praying all goes to plan for you x


----------



## Dwrgi

I soooooo second what FM says! Absolultely brilliant news Padbrat that you are going to go for this-you so deserve to be a mother and I am absolutely positive that you will hold your own little baby sooner rather than later! I am keeping everything crossed for you and sending you the biggest hug in the world.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also, I'm glad you had a good appointment Lava and I think you can take a big sigh of relief now! I am so pleased for you and wish you all the best for the next six months, not that I think you will need any luck!!

A big hello to everybody else! I'm waiting for AF so that we can start ITF! 

Huge :hug::hug::hug: to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## canuckgirl

Hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and let you all know that i did a pee test this morning (14dpiui) and it was :bfn: i am supposed to go for a blood hcg test today, but i figure since the hpt was negative, there's no point doing a blood test?! is this the right thinking? i mean 14dpiui would show up on a hpt if there was anything there right?

Good luck to all still waiting....!


----------



## HappyAuntie

canuckgirl said:


> Hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and let you all know that i did a pee test this morning (14dpiui) and it was :bfn: i am supposed to go for a blood hcg test today, but i figure since the hpt was negative, there's no point doing a blood test?! is this the right thinking? i mean 14dpiui would show up on a hpt if there was anything there right?
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting....!

At 14dpiui, yeah, it should show up on an hpt. You might call your clinic and ask if they still want you to come in for the blood test - my guess is they'll say no, but when in doubt it's always best to ask.


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- lol @ ITF

HA- I hope this last IUI does the trick and your dh doesn't have to be sold on IVF!!!!

Canuck- Sorry about the bfn what is the next step? will you be doing another IUI?

afm- af showed her ugly face yesterday, I called the clinic to see what the next step will be to get started with IVF, I'm just waiting on them to call me back.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey FM-so sorry that AF showed her ugly face. She is the least welcome visitor that I know. During my last period before embarking on ITF (thanks Dad), I too was hoping for a miracle BFP to avoid having to go through with the treatment. Sure enough, AF scuppered all my hopes. I am so pleased to hear your positivity in approaching the next step, and I shall be right beside you to support you every step of the way! Let's hope you get some helpful advice from your clinic so that you can start IVF straight away! Keep up with your folic acid and get yourself some omega oil tablets (the type with a combination of oils. I use Paradox, which were recommended by a poster on an IVF thread, following advice by her FS. These are the best apparently, and are really good at improving/enhancing egg quality). Go girl!! We'll get there! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!!

AFM, my AF showed today and, as instructed, I rang my clinic and we have arranged the first scan on Thursday (as AF showed after mid-day, they count tomorrow as day 1 (how bizarre))! Injections start on Thurs too, and I have started eating a shed load of protein to boost this hen's eggs! Wish me luck everybody!!

A big :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: to everybody! And let's bring on those :bfp: s girls!! We can ALL do it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry FM that AF showed up but yes good to move to next step. 

Excited for you dwrgi to kick it all off :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Padbrat,that is wonderful news,hope you have your lo soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

lava - I am so happy for you that all is well on your latest scan, hopefully now you can start to enjoy your pregnancy xx

Padbrat - I will be a cheering squad for you - hoping with everything that this process is smooth and successful and gives you the LO you long for xx

FM and Dwrgi - I am ready to cheer you both on and hoping with everything that your first IVF (ITF) is successful and leads you to your LO xx

canuck - Im so sorry about you bnf - it's so dissappointing isn't it :(

to all you wonderful ladies - :hugs: and :dust: and big loves. I am still hoping that August is OUR month!!


AFM - Im in the TWW and doing ok. plenty to do to keep my mind occupied. I am wondering how you ladies are doing (in the UK) with these riots going on?? I am close to Wolverhampton and (although I am not there this week) apparently my workplace was closed early today (its a GP surgery) by police as they were worried about possible danger. I know some of you are in the Midlands and also in London - Hope you are all safe xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies - just a flying visit to ask for some prayers/positive vibes for this afternoon - I'm off to the hospital in a couple of hours. As if that wasn't stressful enough the hospital is right in the centre of Manchester where there have been riots over night - just hope we can get there and back safely.

Sending Drwgi, Pad and the rest of you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello ladies - just a flying visit to ask for some prayers/positive vibes for this afternoon - I'm off to the hospital in a couple of hours. As if that wasn't stressful enough the hospital is right in the centre of Manchester where there have been riots over night - just hope we can get there and back safely.
> 
> Sending Drwgi, Pad and the rest of you lots of baby dust xx

Safe journey x


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello ladies - just a flying visit to ask for some prayers/positive vibes for this afternoon - I'm off to the hospital in a couple of hours. As if that wasn't stressful enough the hospital is right in the centre of Manchester where there have been riots over night - just hope we can get there and back safely.
> 
> Sending Drwgi, Pad and the rest of you lots of baby dust xx

Good luck hun. Hope it goes well and that you get there and back safely.
xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are all you lovely ladies today??

Can anybody help with this question I have? My recent acupuncture has (I believe) reduced my period from two-three days to just one. Can you believe it, even after taking norestherone to delay the period by another week? So, my period started yesterday lunch time, was really light and has now practically finished. Also, I have a strange pain which I had when this happened before with another acu lady. I know that the clinic will check for the thickness of the womb lining, and give drugs to thicken it if necessary so that the embryo (I really hope there will be an embryo) can implant, but surely this will put me at a disadvantage? 

Honestly, I am so sceptical now about all these 'new age' therapies for conception. Essentially, if there is an underlying condition that prevents you from conceiving, then these therapies can actually bugger up your body even more. Tread carefully girls, if you are contemplating acu or reflexology or anything else. That's my soapbox for today!

Hope you are all well, lots of love to you all,
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody! How are all you lovely ladies today??
> 
> Can anybody help with this question I have? My recent acupuncture has (I believe) reduced my period from two-three days to just one. Can you believe it, even after taking norestherone to delay the period by another week? So, my period started yesterday lunch time, was really light and has now practically finished. Also, I have a strange pain which I had when this happened before with another acu lady. I know that the clinic will check for the thickness of the womb lining, and give drugs to thicken it if necessary so that the embryo (I really hope there will be an embryo) can implant, but surely this will put me at a disadvantage?
> 
> Honestly, I am so sceptical now about all these 'new age' therapies for conception. Essentially, if there is an underlying condition that prevents you from conceiving, then these therapies can actually bugger up your body even more. Tread carefully girls, if you are contemplating acu or reflexology or anything else. That's my soapbox for today!
> 
> Hope you are all well, lots of love to you all,
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for sharing this experience, I hope the acuppuncture hasn't spoiled your chances for this cycle. I have had 3 dodgy cycles from using Evening Primrose Oil, so I really wish I hadn't bothered trying anything new in the first place, so totally agree with the caution you are urging here.


----------



## lavalux

FM & Dwrgi,
Sorry about AF, but really happy that you will be moving on to the next step & doing IVF. You will have.each other & Skye to answer more of your technical questions, but we are all here to give you support.

Canuck,
Wish the old witch hadn't gotten you. I hope next cycle will be the one. 

Twinkle & Purplelou,
Be safe. I am so sorry to read about what is happening now in London & elsewhere. I hope it stops soon.

Padbrat,
I'm rooting for you. Also, you sound like you have such an amazing husband.

Hello OMM, HA, Butterfly, Macwooly, Missyt, Ginger, the newbies & anyone out there lurking! Hugs.

AFM,
We saw on the ultrasound yesterday that Baby B is a boy. The technical thought Baby A was probably a girl b/c she didn't see anything down there but that one was hiding a little so we don't know yet. Should know by Sept 1st. I am praying for healthy babies, but would love a girl. Next up, I need to decide about doing an amnio. There is a very slight risk of miscarriage so I'm nervous, but trying to keep my PMA! ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

Just dropping in...

Padbrat...good luck hun :hugs:

HA...love your soapbox :haha: and fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs:

FM...sorry AF came but yay for positivity for the IVF cycle

Dwrgi...might sound silly but have you tested? Otherwise..good luck on your ITF cycle too :hugs:

Twinkle..how did your appointment go? Keep safe :hugs:

Lava..glad all is ok with your two :hugs:

Wooly, purple lou, despie, NS and everyone else I've missed :hi: and hope you're doing ok :hugs:

AFM, off to Vegas on Friday and have my dating scan brought forward due to my anxiety level :wacko: so that's now on the 26th of this month. I'm SURE I'll feel more relaxed once the 12 weeks have passed. 

Love, :hugs: and :dust: to you all

XxX


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- you should definately talk to your RE about it, you want to have the best chance of getting your bfp the first try and if there is something that needs to be done before you start your meds then so be it. Please keep us posted!

Purple- FX for you in the 2ww

Twinkle- praying for your safe arrival and return back home.

Lava- Congrats!!!!!!!! That is so exciting.

afm- the IVF clinic did not call me back yesterday:nope: which totally pisses me off, don't they know how anxious I already am? I called them back this morning and left another message for the ivf nurse so hopefully I will hear back from them today! This isn't helping my confidence level.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello FM, and thanks for your advice. I have spoken to my clinic before about this and they seem quite phlegmatic about it, but surely this level of blood can't be right? I KNOW it's down to the acu-do I go for another acu treatment to loosen the blood?? Or do I leave it to the traditional drs?? The latter I suspect.

There's no chance at all that I'm preggers, though thanks for the suggestion Never! Hope you're okay hun??

Also, FM, I think that when the clinic starts pissing you about before you even start the meds, it might give you an indication of what they could be like when you are actually doing IVF. Hmm, tread carefully. Make it clear you would have expected a response before now. You are giving them custom, after all, and can vote with your feet if you're not happy. Pester pester pester hun, and try not to get uptight about their lack of professionality, which will cause you stress.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brunette Boo

Hi all,

Was just being nosey on the boards (quiet moment at work) & this thread looked interesting. I'm 38 & TTC #1. Gave up cerazette 9 weeks ago today & still no AF but I've been advised that this is normal so I'm stressing too much about it. I'm not sure how I'll get on but fingers crossed everthing will take its natural course.

Much love & support to everyone.

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm home!!!!

Hello everyone, welcome Brunette, Lava - that's SO exciting!!!

Ok so the FS was impressed with my weightloss despite not taking the Orlistat. He's making an appt for M to have another SA & I've got to have an HSG - so advice please ladies?????


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hello FM, and thanks for your advice. I have spoken to my clinic before about this and they seem quite phlegmatic about it, but surely this level of blood can't be right? I KNOW it's down to the acu-do I go for another acu treatment to loosen the blood??  Or do I leave it to the traditional drs?? The latter I suspect.

I would leave it to the traditional drs at this point. You're starting treatment very soon, and they will be checking the thickness of your endometrium (lining) every time they check your ovaries with an ultrasound, and if it's not thick enough they'll give you estrogen to correct that. 

As for complementary medicine in general, personally, I don't put much stock in any of it. Over-the-counter drugs and herbs and such are not regulated by any industry at all (at least in the US - I don't know how drugs get approved elsewhere). Anyone can put any item on the shelf and make any claim about what it will and won't do, and they don't have to prove any of that to be true. Some have studies and data backing up their claims, but those studies are conducted by the manufacturer and are not subject to further/peer review, and the manufacturer clearly has a vested interest in making sure you'll buy their product, so of course their study is going to say it's effective. It's a huge conflict of interest. They don't even have to prove that the pill contains what they say it does - recent studies in the US have shown that most alternative remedies on the shelves in stores contain much less of the primary ingredient than the label says they do. (The exception to that was big-name brands, such as GNC - they were the only ones to consistently meet their stated standards.) 

Prescription drugs, however, are subject to rigorous testing and standardization by the FDA (in the US). Before they are approved for sale, multiple studies have to be conducted and repeated and reviewed by someone other than the manufacturer, showing that the results have been repeated time and time again. No, it's not a perfect process and sometimes drugs are found to be unsafe several years after their release and they have to be pulled from the market. But even those are subject to more safety and efficacy studies than any OTC herbs etc.

The same goes for standard medical treatments - they become standard after years and years of peer-reviewed studies showing they work. That's why there's a difference between, say, standard chemotherapy protocols for certain cancers and experimental therapies - those that haven't yet been proven safe or effective - they're in the process of being tested.

There's certainly plenty of anecdotal evidence showing some work. Just remember that anecdotal evidence is not scientific proof - just because something worked for one woman and she swears that's why she got pregnant does not mean that it actually works - it's just as likely that the month she used X product she would have gotten pregnant without it anyway just because it was her lucky month when the 9 billion things that have to go right to make a baby went right. 

I don't mean to knock all alternative/complementary treatments. God knows I love my yoga and my chiropractor! But I go to my chiropractor when I throw my back out - I don't expect him to cure my lousy vision. Likewise I go to yoga because it's relaxing and helps keep me from throwing my back out! But I don't expect yoga to help me get pregnant or carry to term.

As for acupuncture for fertility, the peer-reviewed studies that I've seen on the matter are pretty ambiguous - it might work, it might not, and there's been no hard evidence one way or the other. No one seems to know for sure. My RE says there's no harm in trying it. It's one of those gray areas in the field where I think each dr has to decide for him/herself as to whether or not they want their patients trying it.

But that is the most important point of all - if you're going to use ANYTHING in addition to what your dr has prescribed - any herb, any acupuncture, anything - tell your dr EVERYTHING you're using. There are well-documented instances of dangerous interactions between certain OTC products and some prescription drugs. Chances are any RE has heard of all the things we hear of on here - epo, etc - and he/she will want to know what you're using to make sure you're not inadvertently doing something harmful. He/she will not judge you (they see all kinds of sh*t crazier than what we do!), he just wants to make sure you're safe and healthy.

(Stepping off my soapbox again. I need to stop getting on it in the first place, or you all are going to start calling me Hermione Granger! :haha:)




Brunette Boo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was just being nosey on the boards (quiet moment at work) & this thread looked interesting. I'm 38 & TTC #1. Gave up cerazette 9 weeks ago today & still no AF but I've been advised that this is normal so I'm stressing too much about it. I'm not sure how I'll get on but fingers crossed everthing will take its natural course.
> 
> Much love & support to everyone.
> 
> xx

Welcome Boo! :hi: Glad you found us, and I hope AF shows up soon! The main thing you need to know as you start ttc is that if you're not pregnant after 6 months of well-timed sex, go see a fertility specialist/reproductive endocrinologist. Women under 35 need to see a specialist if they're not pregnant after 1 year, but those of us more "mature" ladies don't have as much time to address any problems IF any are found, so they like to get us in after 6 months. Good luck to you, and hope you don't have to see a specialist at all! :thumbup:




twinkle1975 said:


> I'm home!!!!
> 
> Hello everyone, welcome Brunette, Lava - that's SO exciting!!!
> 
> Ok so the FS was impressed with my weightloss despite not taking the Orlistat. He's making an appt for M to have another SA & I've got to have an HSG - so advice please ladies?????

woooooooooo-hoooooooo!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: you are a ROCK STAR!!!!!!!!!

What sort of advice are you looking for, about the HSG? Take 2 or 3 ibuprofen about 45 minutes before the procedure - I did at my RE's suggestion and had virtually no pain at all. I had some pinching-type pain right when he inserted the catheter thru my cervix but it lasted only seconds. Then I had some minor cramping as my uterus filled up, but it stopped as soon as he stopped injecting the dye. Each woman is different though. The whole thing takes less than 5 minutes, and the best advice I can give you is not to google it or read too many horror stories about it. :wacko: FX'd the SA is good and you're one of the majority who have no trouble with the HSG!


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, yesterday was the big insemination day. DH's numbers looked good - 130 million post-wash and 86% motility. But his count and motility are always good - horrendously low morphology is his problem, and we won't know that result until Friday or so.

My ovaries started cramping like hell about an hour before the insem, so the timing was pretty good this time around. Weird thing is, I was uncomfortable all day - usually I don't have any discomfort after the insem, so not sure what to make of that. Just odd. 

Had a long talk with my nurse during and after the procedure about all my concerns etc... she answered all my questions and was very reassuring, but it didn't help my cynicism much. She did tell me that I've become one of her favorite patients. Very sweet of her to say so, but to me that just indicates I've been a patient there for too damn long! She has my phone number memorized, for cryin' out loud! You KNOW you've been there too long when a nurse calls you so often that she doesn't even have to look up your number anymore. :growlmad:

Meh. Anyway, we'll know in two weeks. Nothing to do now but wait. :wacko:


----------



## FutureMommie

Way to go twinkle- I totally agree with HA stay away from google, everyones experience is different. When I had my Hsg I was totally fine and went to work afterwards. I've had 2.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, yesterday was the big insemination day. DH's numbers looked good - 130 million post-wash with 86% motility. But his count and motility are always good - horrendously low morphology is his problem, and we won't know that result until Friday or so.
> 
> My ovaries started cramping like hell about an hour before the insem, so the timing was pretty good this time around. Weird thing is, I was uncomfortable all day - usually I don't have any discomfort after the insem, so not sure what to make of that. Just odd.
> 
> Had a long talk with my nurse during and after the procedure about all my concerns etc... she answered all my questions and was very reassuring, but it didn't help my cynicism much. She did tell me that I've become one of her favorite patients. Very sweet of her to say so, but to me that just indicates I've been a patient there for too damn long! She has my phone number memorized, for cryin' out loud! You KNOW you've been there too long when a nurse calls you so often that she doesn't even have to look up your number anymore. :growlmad:
> 
> Meh. Anyway, we'll know in two weeks. Nothing to do now but wait. :wacko:

Yea for good numbers, prayers are going up for a very sucessful IUI this time. I had one of my IUI's that i cramped pretty good after it and for the whole rest of the day, that was the one cycle that we got pg and it went to 9 weeks, so whoo hoo for sucess. And i totaly know what you mean about them knowing your number and you, i was like that at my RE's office, all the ladies knew us, they were all rooting for us, and i used to laugh and say i have been here for way too long lol. Here is hoping that this will be your very last time you have to do this!!:hugs: 

Oh and both of us are now in the TWW, near as i can figure i am about 3 DPO today, so we can hop on the whatevers wagon, and have us some fun for the next two weeks, i think purple is right with us too!!


----------



## onmymind17

FM be cautious about this clinic, if they dont have the time, they are not going to take care of you the way they should be. It could have been a weird day for them, so i would give them another chance, but if they dont respond after this message, then unfortunatly you are probably going to have to find a different clinic. Hang in there honey!!

Padbrat, i am so excited for you honey, and i am praying as hard as i can that this works and you get your beautiful sticky bean!!!!

All you ladies in London and the close area's please be safe!!

HA your too funny, i love your soapbox rants, they are wonderful, and your right about what your saying, supplements can help people some of the time, but a lot of the time it can mess things up even more, please ladies use caution when you are considering taking anything, like HA said make sure your doctor knows everything!!

Lava, awwwww a little boy, how wonderful, thats great that they have been able to tell so early, awwwww how exciting!!

To all the other ladies, :hugs::dust: to you all, and welcome to the new ladies, this is a wonderful group here and we are happy to have you join us!!

Now come on ladies, lets see some BFP's!!!!!!!!!

Where is Skye? And Ginger, i miss you ladies!!


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle well done on the weight lose. Afraid I can't answer your question as I've never had one but reading the replies with interest :thumbup:

HA - yeah for good numbers and praying this leads to your BFP and that it is a sticky one :dust:

FM - hope the clinic wakes up for you :hugs: 

OMM - I'm on the whatever wagon too as my chart is a mare this cycle but I am sure I'm in the 2WW as I had a huge dip on CD6 and CD12 and CM & CP on both could indicate ovulation :wacko: So I've just grabbing DH and praying for the best. 
And no weight lose on Monday when I went to my slimming club :( No gain either though :) Just hoping my hard work of last week eventually shows

Lots of :dust: to all and :hugs: to all and MA hoping all is well with you x


----------



## purplelou

lava - that is fabulous news - how exciting!!!

twinkle - yay!! you have done amazingly well, I am glad your FS was impressed!! now onto the next step xx glad you made it there and back safely xx

welcome brunette! - I was on cerezette too - my period only took a few weeks to return after stopping the pill, but there is a cerezette support thread on here somewhere - and it seems that it varies from person to person. hopefully you won't have to wait too long now xx

HA - you should stay on that soapbox!! you give great advice - thank you for all you do xx I am so hopeful that this IUI will be THE one for you xx

FM - sorry that you did not get a BFP but you sound so positive about IVF - sending positive vibes your way

Dwrgi - as HA said, "alternative meds" are not subject to the same rules and regs as traditional meds, you should definitely speak to your FS and get im to adress all your concerns - they should be things he is used to dealing with xx

Wooly and OMM - I am joining you on the whatever wagon :hugs:

Never - not long till your scan, I hope it relieves some of your worry so you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy !

Skye, Padbrat, Northstar and anyone else I have forgotten - big loves to you ladies!


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, yesterday was the big insemination day. DH's numbers looked good - 130 million post-wash and 86% motility. But his count and motility are always good - horrendously low morphology is his problem, and we won't know that result until Friday or so.
> 
> My ovaries started cramping like hell about an hour before the insem, so the timing was pretty good this time around. Weird thing is, I was uncomfortable all day - usually I don't have any discomfort after the insem, so not sure what to make of that. Just odd.
> 
> Had a long talk with my nurse during and after the procedure about all my concerns etc... she answered all my questions and was very reassuring, but it didn't help my cynicism much. She did tell me that I've become one of her favorite patients. Very sweet of her to say so, but to me that just indicates I've been a patient there for too damn long! She has my phone number memorized, for cryin' out loud! You KNOW you've been there too long when a nurse calls you so often that she doesn't even have to look up your number anymore. :growlmad:
> 
> Meh. Anyway, we'll know in two weeks. Nothing to do now but wait. :wacko:

Dear Happy, thanks so much for your good advice! I agree with you completely re alternative therapies and it makes me weep that we are so desperate to have our babies that we will do almost ANYTHING to achieve our BFPs. My problem is OH's SA, and no amount of acu on me was going to help with that-I just thought it would be a good way of encouraging me to relax but now with a one and a half day period, I'm not so sure. Grrrr! :growlmad:

Anyway, am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you that you timed the IUI perfectly and that in two weeks time, you'll be telling us about your highly deserved BFP! Huge hugs to you and all my love! Keep busy and the two weeks will fly past!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

And where is MissyT?????

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Twinkle well done on the weight lose. Afraid I can't answer your question as I've never had one but reading the replies with interest :thumbup:
> 
> HA - yeah for good numbers and praying this leads to your BFP and that it is a sticky one :dust:
> 
> FM - hope the clinic wakes up for you :hugs:
> 
> OMM - I'm on the whatever wagon too as my chart is a mare this cycle but I am sure I'm in the 2WW as I had a huge dip on CD6 and CD12 and CM & CP on both could indicate ovulation :wacko: So I've just grabbing DH and praying for the best.
> And no weight lose on Monday when I went to my slimming club :( No gain either though :) Just hoping my hard work of last week eventually shows
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all and :hugs: to all and MA hoping all is well with you x

Yea for being on the whatever wagon with me!!!!! And yea for no weight gain, i have not gotten on a scale recently, but i can see the difference, my clothes are looser, and DH says he can totaly see the weight loss, i feel great so far!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> And where is MissyT?????
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

idk - I'm really concerned about her. She hasn't logged on since sometime in June (if I remember correctly from checking her profile). I hope you haven't left us forever, Missy - we miss you! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm on my phone so very briefly - thanks ladies - that was exactly the advice/reassurance I was looking for!! Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

And where is LuvMyDoggies??? 

To all you lovely stalkers, come back, we miss you!!! :flower::flower:

I had my baseline scan this morning at the ITF clinic. They saw two follicles, one on each ovary. As I have a low amh (2.9), I think they are expecting small numbers. I just hope we get more. I have my next scan booked next Thursday. So, I had my first injection in the clinic, and will be doing my own from tomorrow onwards. She warned me that the Suprecur would make me feel miserable, and I don't know if it's a placebo, but I have been down all day. It didn't help that the nurse said it would be worth doing one IVF and perhaps to consider donor eggs following that, as they could then gauge the quality of my eggs (with the suggestion that my eggs were against me). I really don't want to do this, and guess the towel would be thrown in if that was the case. Honestly, I wish she'd kept quiet. 

Hope you are all well, and I am sending you all huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!

Let's try and stay positive girls (I know I'm feeling anything but at the moment!).

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> And where is LuvMyDoggies???
> 
> To all you lovely stalkers, come back, we miss you!!! :flower::flower:
> 
> I had my baseline scan this morning at the ITF clinic. They saw two follicles, one on each ovary. As I have a low amh (2.9), I think they are expecting small numbers. I just hope we get more. I have my next scan booked next Thursday. So, I had my first injection in the clinic, and will be doing my own from tomorrow onwards. She warned me that the Suprecur would make me feel miserable, and I don't know if it's a placebo, but I have been down all day. It didn't help that the nurse said it would be worth doing one IVF and perhaps to consider donor eggs following that, as they could then gauge the quality of my eggs (with the suggestion that my eggs were against me). I really don't want to do this, and guess the towel would be thrown in if that was the case. Honestly, I wish she'd kept quiet.
> 
> Hope you are all well, and I am sending you all huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!
> 
> Let's try and stay positive girls (I know I'm feeling anything but at the moment!).
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why do they do that all the time, why is it always "Oh you have to use donor eggs, your eggs are just too old" drives me nuts, i swear they push the donor eggs so they can get more money!!!! Its like shut your yap until i finish this cycle and then see what happens, ugh i am so sorry honey, dont you dare let her stupid self bring you down, she does not have the slightest clue what your body can and will do, and she really has no idea if this will work or not, i hate it when they blow off a cycle because THEY think it wont work!!!!!!!!!! OK sorry stepping off my soap box here, but dang that just irritates me when these stupid people crush you before you even freaking get started!!!!!!! You know what you have 2 eggs!!!!!!! All you need is one, so what the hell!!!!!!!! OK there i go again lol. Honey you just stay calm and stress free, and you know in your heart that this is GOING TO WORK and then we can all tell these people to go stuff it!!!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi, I hope the meds don't make you feel too bad!! :hugs: hopefully you won't even need to consider any next steps, because this will be successful for you!

on another note, there are some amazingly generous women around who donate eggs. I guess when you think about it, an egg is a tiny ball of DNA. a baby is a person who the parent will bring up forever..... just a thought xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

I think clinics also like to push donor eggs because they know it helps their success rates. The success rate with DE is crazy high compared to using your own eggs (at any age, mind you), and we all know how competitive the world of fertility clinics is.... Just because they're suggesting it does NOT mean you won't be successful with your own eggs! 

and yes, DE are just a single cell... it's such a relatively new option (compared to donor sperm, which has been around for ages) that I think we as women are having to grapple with that question that some men have had to deal with their whole lives.... A very good friend of mine has two grown sons conceived via donor sperm and IUI - her husband is sterile due to a childhood case of mumps, and it wasn't until their oldest was 16 or 17 that he (the dad) was comfortable going public with the fact they used donor sperm. Amazing thing is, that older son is a dead ringer for his dad - you would never ever guess they don't share any DNA.

Tough call, though. I don't know if I could do it. (But then again, I've always thought I would never want to go thru IVF and now I'm practically begging for it....)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just got DH's morphology results back from the clinic - 2% normal - that's twice as good as his last SA, but still only half what it should be.... :nope:

Whatevs. Can't do anything about it. :shrug:


----------



## Dwrgi

So sorry hun, surely with the IUI, only the good sperm will have been used???? I don't know very much about morphology, although I'm an expert at motility. 

How are you feeling today? Are you still a bit crampy? Let's hope that little bean is getting snuggled in as we write!!!

Lots of good luck and a double percentage is good, yeah??

Lots of love
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> So sorry hun, surely with the IUI, only the good sperm will have been used???? I don't know very much about morphology, although I'm an expert at motility.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you still a bit crampy? Let's hope that little bean is getting snuggled in as we write!!!
> 
> Lots of good luck and a double percentage is good, yeah??
> 
> Lots of love
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks. With IUI they do a sperm wash first to remove all the dead and/or immotile sperm, but since his abnormally-shaped sperm still swim just fine, there's no way to remove them - that could only happen if they picked them out by hand, like ICSI. The morphology determines whether the sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg at all... the abnormal shape of the head makes them completely useless, even though they manage to swim super fast and in the right direction. Completely useless little buggers just taking up space! :growlmad: That's why 1% morphology (his average) is such a problem - it literally means that only 1% of his sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg. So no, all the live sperm got squirted up there, but only 2% of them are capable of getting the job done this time.

Last time I talked w my RE about IVF, he said on the first go-round he would probably do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they perform ICSI on half the eggs retrieved just to be sure that some fertilize - they don't want to just leave it to chance and risk none fertilizing.

I'm feeling alright... when I woke up the day after the IUI all the cramping was gone. I've had a twitch here and there since, but I think that's most likely because I'm highly attuned to every little twitch or pang that goes on in the tww... stupid symptom spotting. Doesn't matter how hard you try not to do it, it's always there, even if it's just a nagging little whisper....


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun, surely with the IUI, only the good sperm will have been used???? I don't know very much about morphology, although I'm an expert at motility.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you still a bit crampy? Let's hope that little bean is getting snuggled in as we write!!!
> 
> Lots of good luck and a double percentage is good, yeah??
> 
> Lots of love
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks. With IUI they do a sperm wash first to remove all the dead and/or immotile sperm, but since his abnormally-shaped sperm still swim just fine, there's no way to remove them - that could only happen if they picked them out by hand, like ICSI. The morphology determines whether the sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg at all... the abnormal shape of the head makes them completely useless, even though they manage to swim super fast and in the right direction. Completely useless little buggers just taking up space! :growlmad: That's why 1% morphology (his average) is such a problem - it literally means that only 1% of his sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg. So no, all the live sperm got squirted up there, but only 2% of them are capable of getting the job done this time.
> 
> Last time I talked w my RE about IVF, he said on the first go-round he would probably do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they perform ICSI on half the eggs retrieved just to be sure that some fertilize - they don't want to just leave it to chance and risk none fertilizing.
> 
> I'm feeling alright... when I woke up the day after the IUI all the cramping was gone. I've had a twitch here and there since, but I think that's most likely because I'm highly attuned to every little twitch or pang that goes on in the tww... stupid symptom spotting. Doesn't matter how hard you try not to do it, it's always there, even if it's just a nagging little whisper....Click to expand...

Keep your head up honey, try to stay positive, it might only be 2% but 2% is still a lot of the little good ones in there, its all relative to the amount after all, and all it takes is one, heck i have had IUI's that did not work and we had 11 million, or 23 million after wash, and i have a friend that had IUI's with only 2 million after wash and a blocked tube and their daughter just turned one. You just have to believe, remember anything can happen!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

HA sending loads of :dust: to you and hoping that this IUI has worked for you :dust:

Dwrgi - sending loads of :dust: to you too and hoping your treatment brings you your LO or LOs :dust:


----------



## Nixie

Hey ladies glad this forum is here I am 40 and TTC our first little one! We have been trying for 4 years currently on Clomid 50mg day 2-6 and metformin 50mg 3 times daily. Also taking 400mg folic acid and pregnacare preconception multivitamins. Have 2 days left till I can test keeping everything crossed at this point, really feeling like I am going to be too old before our miracle happens:cry:. Would really appreciate any help, advice anything at all really. Hope you all get the happy news soon! :dust::dust:


----------



## purplelou

HA - obviously I don't really know what I am talking about (being so new to all this) but it seems to me that 2% of 130 million is still a LOT of good spermies!!! and it only takes one. Im keeping everything crossed for you!! :hug:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Nixie and welcome to the thread!! :hi: fingers crossed this cycle is the one for you!!


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun, surely with the IUI, only the good sperm will have been used???? I don't know very much about morphology, although I'm an expert at motility.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you still a bit crampy? Let's hope that little bean is getting snuggled in as we write!!!
> 
> Lots of good luck and a double percentage is good, yeah??
> 
> Lots of love
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks. With IUI they do a sperm wash first to remove all the dead and/or immotile sperm, but since his abnormally-shaped sperm still swim just fine, there's no way to remove them - that could only happen if they picked them out by hand, like ICSI. The morphology determines whether the sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg at all... the abnormal shape of the head makes them completely useless, even though they manage to swim super fast and in the right direction. Completely useless little buggers just taking up space! :growlmad: That's why 1% morphology (his average) is such a problem - it literally means that only 1% of his sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg. So no, all the live sperm got squirted up there, but only 2% of them are capable of getting the job done this time.
> 
> Last time I talked w my RE about IVF, he said on the first go-round he would probably do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they perform ICSI on half the eggs retrieved just to be sure that some fertilize - they don't want to just leave it to chance and risk none fertilizing.
> 
> I'm feeling alright... when I woke up the day after the IUI all the cramping was gone. I've had a twitch here and there since, but I think that's most likely because I'm highly attuned to every little twitch or pang that goes on in the tww... stupid symptom spotting. Doesn't matter how hard you try not to do it, it's always there, even if it's just a nagging little whisper....Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean-you notice EVERY little twinge, and think it's something significant. It's almost like a full time hobby-should go on our CVs!!! Let's hope that this IUI is the one for you-I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Lots of love
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun, surely with the IUI, only the good sperm will have been used???? I don't know very much about morphology, although I'm an expert at motility.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you still a bit crampy? Let's hope that little bean is getting snuggled in as we write!!!
> 
> Lots of good luck and a double percentage is good, yeah??
> 
> Lots of love
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks. With IUI they do a sperm wash first to remove all the dead and/or immotile sperm, but since his abnormally-shaped sperm still swim just fine, there's no way to remove them - that could only happen if they picked them out by hand, like ICSI. The morphology determines whether the sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg at all... the abnormal shape of the head makes them completely useless, even though they manage to swim super fast and in the right direction. Completely useless little buggers just taking up space! :growlmad: That's why 1% morphology (his average) is such a problem - it literally means that only 1% of his sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg. So no, all the live sperm got squirted up there, but only 2% of them are capable of getting the job done this time.
> 
> Last time I talked w my RE about IVF, he said on the first go-round he would probably do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they perform ICSI on half the eggs retrieved just to be sure that some fertilize - they don't want to just leave it to chance and risk none fertilizing.
> 
> I'm feeling alright... when I woke up the day after the IUI all the cramping was gone. I've had a twitch here and there since, but I think that's most likely because I'm highly attuned to every little twitch or pang that goes on in the tww... stupid symptom spotting. Doesn't matter how hard you try not to do it, it's always there, even if it's just a nagging little whisper....Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your head up honey, try to stay positive, it might only be 2% but 2% is still a lot of the little good ones in there, its all relative to the amount after all, and all it takes is one, heck i have had IUI's that did not work and we had 11 million, or 23 million after wash, and i have a friend that had IUI's with only 2 million after wash and a blocked tube and their daughter just turned one. You just have to believe, remember anything can happen!!!!Click to expand...

Chris, you are an absolute godsend, for your advice and words of support to me and to HA!!! You truly are an angel! :angel::angel::angel:

Big BIG hugs to you, you deserve every single one of them!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Nixie said:


> Hey ladies glad this forum is here I am 40 and TTC our first little one! We have been trying for 4 years currently on Clomid 50mg day 2-6 and metformin 50mg 3 times daily. Also taking 400mg folic acid and pregnacare preconception multivitamins. Have 2 days left till I can test keeping everything crossed at this point, really feeling like I am going to be too old before our miracle happens:cry:. Would really appreciate any help, advice anything at all really. Hope you all get the happy news soon! :dust::dust:

Welcome Nixie and I am so glad you have found us! You sound so like me-40 years old and me and OH have been trying for three years and 9 months, now on IVF!

I really hope that you get your BFP sooner rather than later; hang on in there!

Do you know what your issues are, or is it that fabulous phrase 'unexplained'? It's good that you are on the vits; also get yourself some Paradox omega oils from Amazon, and take twice a day to improve egg quality. Read somewhere that one of the greatest obstacles to conception is that people don't time sex correctly, which seems like a no brainer. But you need to be DTD every other day from about day 6 to your ovulation (as everybody's cycle is different, day 6 is about the average time to start).

Apart from Clomid, what have you tried??

Good luck to you and I hope that you get a :bfp: in two days time!

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!
Axx


----------



## Nixie

Hi Dwrgi, thanks for your reply.

DH is fine no issues there at all and he's 10 years younger lucky me :happydance:

My eggs don't mature hence the clomid and metformin, have been using Clearblue fertility monitor, charting days via an iphone app and changes in CM.

This is the first month I have used the fertility monitor and this is where I am a bit puzzled,:wacko: according to charting etc over the past 6 months my average cycle is 30 days. So we have concentrated our baby dancing over days 11-17 but this month the fertility monitor said I ovulated on day 18 and was still ovulating on day 19 so we did the baby dance again on these days. 

This is the first month I have experienced any "symptoms" Sore nipples/breasts since day 20 creamy CM and occasional nausea since day 24.

I am really not trying to read anything into the symptoms but its hard not too :help:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nixie said:


> Hi Dwrgi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> DH is fine no issues there at all and he's 10 years younger lucky me :happydance:
> 
> My eggs don't mature hence the clomid and metformin, have been using Clearblue fertility monitor, charting days via an iphone app and changes in CM.
> 
> This is the first month I have used the fertility monitor and this is where I am a bit puzzled,:wacko: according to charting etc over the past 6 months my average cycle is 30 days. So we have concentrated our baby dancing over days 11-17 but this month the fertility monitor said I ovulated on day 18 and was still ovulating on day 19 so we did the baby dance again on these days.
> 
> This is the first month I have experienced any "symptoms" Sore nipples/breasts since day 20 creamy CM and occasional nausea since day 24.
> 
> I am really not trying to read anything into the symptoms but its hard not too :help:

Well, those symptoms certainly sound quite promising! Get on Chris' 'Whatevers Wagon' in the meantime, but fingers crossed like mad that they all mean what we think they could mean!!

Good luck! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nixie

Thanks :flower:

All the best to you as well hope you get the BFP ASAP

Cxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun, surely with the IUI, only the good sperm will have been used???? I don't know very much about morphology, although I'm an expert at motility.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you still a bit crampy? Let's hope that little bean is getting snuggled in as we write!!!
> 
> Lots of good luck and a double percentage is good, yeah??
> 
> Lots of love
> A
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks. With IUI they do a sperm wash first to remove all the dead and/or immotile sperm, but since his abnormally-shaped sperm still swim just fine, there's no way to remove them - that could only happen if they picked them out by hand, like ICSI. The morphology determines whether the sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg at all... the abnormal shape of the head makes them completely useless, even though they manage to swim super fast and in the right direction. Completely useless little buggers just taking up space! :growlmad: That's why 1% morphology (his average) is such a problem - it literally means that only 1% of his sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg. So no, all the live sperm got squirted up there, but only 2% of them are capable of getting the job done this time.
> 
> Last time I talked w my RE about IVF, he said on the first go-round he would probably do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they perform ICSI on half the eggs retrieved just to be sure that some fertilize - they don't want to just leave it to chance and risk none fertilizing.
> 
> I'm feeling alright... when I woke up the day after the IUI all the cramping was gone. I've had a twitch here and there since, but I think that's most likely because I'm highly attuned to every little twitch or pang that goes on in the tww... stupid symptom spotting. Doesn't matter how hard you try not to do it, it's always there, even if it's just a nagging little whisper....Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your head up honey, try to stay positive, it might only be 2% but 2% is still a lot of the little good ones in there, its all relative to the amount after all, and all it takes is one, heck i have had IUI's that did not work and we had 11 million, or 23 million after wash, and i have a friend that had IUI's with only 2 million after wash and a blocked tube and their daughter just turned one. You just have to believe, remember anything can happen!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Chris, you are an absolute godsend, for your advice and words of support to me and to HA!!! You truly are an angel! :angel::angel::angel:
> 
> Big BIG hugs to you, you deserve every single one of them!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Awwwwwwww :blush: thank you so much honey, it just breaks my heart to see you ladies so down before anything has happend, so i try and lift you up. Maybe thats what my purpose is in this life, if so i am more than happy to help!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Nixie and welcome :wave: hope this is your month after all that time. 

HA and Dwrgi, lots of :dust: to both of you especially this cycle 

X


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dwrgi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> DH is fine no issues there at all and he's 10 years younger lucky me :happydance:
> 
> My eggs don't mature hence the clomid and metformin, have been using Clearblue fertility monitor, charting days via an iphone app and changes in CM.
> 
> This is the first month I have used the fertility monitor and this is where I am a bit puzzled,:wacko: according to charting etc over the past 6 months my average cycle is 30 days. So we have concentrated our baby dancing over days 11-17 but this month the fertility monitor said I ovulated on day 18 and was still ovulating on day 19 so we did the baby dance again on these days.
> 
> This is the first month I have experienced any "symptoms" Sore nipples/breasts since day 20 creamy CM and occasional nausea since day 24.
> 
> I am really not trying to read anything into the symptoms but its hard not too :help:
> 
> Well, those symptoms certainly sound quite promising! Get on Chris' 'Whatevers Wagon' in the meantime, but fingers crossed like mad that they all mean what we think they could mean!!
> 
> Good luck!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea come on Nixie!!! The whatevers wagon is so much fun, dont worry if you fall off either, we will just grab you up and bring you back on with us. I just bought the Clear Blue Fertility monitor, and from what i have read a LOT of women thought they were ovulating at one time only to find out it was not so, and the very first month using the monitor, it worked. I am so hoping your symptoms are a good sign and you get a beautiful bfp very soon!!!! Welcome to our little family!!!


----------



## Nixie

Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nixie said:


> Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:

Just declare yourself on the metaphorical 'Whatevers Wagon' and every now and again, Chris will remind everybody to just keep saying 'Whatever' when we catch ourselves 'symptoms spotting'-yeah yeah, whatever!!! A good way to convince yourself in the awful TWW not to get tooooooooo excited and to help you be strong if the dreaded evil hag that is AF arrives (and hopefully she won't!).

So, a bit of a twinge in the abdomen? "Whatever"!

Sore boobs? "Whatever!"

Nausea? "Whatever!"

Good luck!!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:
> 
> Just declare yourself on the metaphorical 'Whatevers Wagon' and every now and again, Chris will remind everybody to just keep saying 'Whatever' when we catch ourselves 'symptoms spotting'-yeah yeah, whatever!!! A good way to convince yourself in the awful TWW not to get tooooooooo excited and to help you be strong if the dreaded evil hag that is AF arrives (and hopefully she won't!).
> 
> So, a bit of a twinge in the abdomen? "Whatever"!
> 
> Sore boobs? "Whatever!"
> 
> Nausea? "Whatever!"
> 
> Good luck!!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good list! I'll add:

Tired? "Whatever!"

Irritable? "Whatever!"

Spotty/pimply? "Whatever!"

Anyone else have some to add? :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:
> 
> Just declare yourself on the metaphorical 'Whatevers Wagon' and every now and again, Chris will remind everybody to just keep saying 'Whatever' when we catch ourselves 'symptoms spotting'-yeah yeah, whatever!!! A good way to convince yourself in the awful TWW not to get tooooooooo excited and to help you be strong if the dreaded evil hag that is AF arrives (and hopefully she won't!).
> 
> So, a bit of a twinge in the abdomen? "Whatever"!
> 
> Sore boobs? "Whatever!"
> 
> Nausea? "Whatever!"
> 
> Good luck!!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good list! I'll add:
> 
> Tired? "Whatever!"
> 
> Irritable? "Whatever!"
> 
> Spotty/pimply? "Whatever!"
> 
> Anyone else have some to add? :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yes......

Crampy? Whatever!

Headache? Whatever!

Dizzy? Whatever!!!!!


----------



## ttc11

whatever is right!!! I might go searching for this too.


----------



## Nixie

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:
> 
> Just declare yourself on the metaphorical 'Whatevers Wagon' and every now and again, Chris will remind everybody to just keep saying 'Whatever' when we catch ourselves 'symptoms spotting'-yeah yeah, whatever!!! A good way to convince yourself in the awful TWW not to get tooooooooo excited and to help you be strong if the dreaded evil hag that is AF arrives (and hopefully she won't!).
> 
> So, a bit of a twinge in the abdomen? "Whatever"!
> 
> Sore boobs? "Whatever!"
> 
> Nausea? "Whatever!"
> 
> Good luck!!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good list! I'll add:
> 
> Tired? "Whatever!"
> 
> Irritable? "Whatever!"
> 
> Spotty/pimply? "Whatever!"
> 
> Anyone else have some to add? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes......
> 
> Crampy? Whatever!
> 
> Headache? Whatever!
> 
> Dizzy? Whatever!!!!!Click to expand...

hahahahaha I'm gonna give ya all a laugh I went searching for a thread called The whatever wagon LMAO!!!!!!!!

Ok I declare myself on the whatever wagon!!

I'll add to the list

Heartburn? Whatever!

:flower:


----------



## onmymind17

Nixie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:
> 
> Just declare yourself on the metaphorical 'Whatevers Wagon' and every now and again, Chris will remind everybody to just keep saying 'Whatever' when we catch ourselves 'symptoms spotting'-yeah yeah, whatever!!! A good way to convince yourself in the awful TWW not to get tooooooooo excited and to help you be strong if the dreaded evil hag that is AF arrives (and hopefully she won't!).
> 
> So, a bit of a twinge in the abdomen? "Whatever"!
> 
> Sore boobs? "Whatever!"
> 
> Nausea? "Whatever!"
> 
> Good luck!!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good list! I'll add:
> 
> Tired? "Whatever!"
> 
> Irritable? "Whatever!"
> 
> Spotty/pimply? "Whatever!"
> 
> Anyone else have some to add? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes......
> 
> Crampy? Whatever!
> 
> Headache? Whatever!
> 
> Dizzy? Whatever!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha I'm gonna give ya all a laugh I went searching for a thread called The whatever wagon LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I declare myself on the whatever wagon!!
> 
> I'll add to the list
> 
> Heartburn? Whatever!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

LOL, ohhhhh good one!!!! Welcome aboard the "Whatever wagon"!!! Hang on, it can get bumpy, but whenever you need us, we will be there to tell you "Whatever" lol.


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies where do I go to get onto the whatevers wagon, very new on here :wacko:
> 
> Just declare yourself on the metaphorical 'Whatevers Wagon' and every now and again, Chris will remind everybody to just keep saying 'Whatever' when we catch ourselves 'symptoms spotting'-yeah yeah, whatever!!! A good way to convince yourself in the awful TWW not to get tooooooooo excited and to help you be strong if the dreaded evil hag that is AF arrives (and hopefully she won't!).
> 
> So, a bit of a twinge in the abdomen? "Whatever"!
> 
> Sore boobs? "Whatever!"
> 
> Nausea? "Whatever!"
> 
> Good luck!!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good list! I'll add:
> 
> Tired? "Whatever!"
> 
> Irritable? "Whatever!"
> 
> Spotty/pimply? "Whatever!"
> 
> Anyone else have some to add? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes......
> 
> Crampy? Whatever!
> 
> Headache? Whatever!
> 
> Dizzy? Whatever!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha I'm gonna give ya all a laugh I went searching for a thread called The whatever wagon LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I declare myself on the whatever wagon!!
> 
> I'll add to the list
> 
> Heartburn? Whatever!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, ohhhhh good one!!!! Welcome aboard the "Whatever wagon"!!! Hang on, it can get bumpy, but whenever you need us, we will be there to tell you "Whatever" lol.Click to expand...

Vivid dreams - whatever!
Bloating - whatever!

I am firmly on the whatever wagon as I am getting my usual pre-AF symptoms today :shrug: And I put my cross hairs on FF so wondering if I've not ovulated this cycle.

But my attitude this cycle is "whatever" and if this isn't my cycle then maybe next :)


----------



## Butterfly67

I've decided I'm going to be on the whatever wagon until the end of the year (apart from all the pills and potions I will take lol!) and then come 2012 if it hasn't happened I will be 

:grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly I still temp and take supplements (plus usually using my CBFM) but I just give it my best shot each cycle and then think "well what will be will be" But I have to be like that till I lose more weight for my FS referral :)


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm firmly in the middle of the whatev's wagon! 

I know we can't have unprotected sex next cycle due tot he HSG so I went and bought some condoms yeaterday - it felt very odd!!


----------



## purplelou

Peeing all the time?? - whatever!

Twinkle - that must feel very strange indeed :hug:

Ladies - I am firmly on the whatever wagon - and plan to stay as long as possible! I have decided this cycle to worry about all you ladies instead of me. so if anyone needs symptoms spotting etc - just let me know, Ill do it for you xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello everyone :hi:

Just wanted to stop by and say hello :flower:

Big :hugs: to Wooly, Purple, Butterfly, Dwrgi, Despie, HA, FM, NS, OMM, Lava, Skye, Twinkle, Pad, Missy, Never, newbies and anyone else that I've managed to miss.. please forgive, it's Friday and it's been a helluva long week!

Just a quick update; we saw the specialist on Wednesday - after horrendous mix-ups with the appointment through no fault of our own. He asked husband lots of questions, but nothing was jumping out as to the cause for the lack of sperm. He's starting him off with another SA and blood tests and depending on the results, scans afterwards.

He's also sending me off for an ultrasound, HSG and blood tests. My periods are incredibly short now, so I think he's worried about me, too. The only thing that keeps me optimistic is that I'm regular - touch wood *stops typing to touch head*

He also mentioned my weight, suggesting that I can't gain anymore and to try and lose some. Why is it the overweight Drs are the ones that tell YOU to lose weight??!

We're due back in September - if they don't manage to cancel and re-book and send us a letter AFTER the appointment. Again! So, we might have some idea if there's any hope by then. I think I'll go armed with holiday brochures, so that I can go and book something straight after if the news is bad. 

We've been talking about DS, but I'm still not feeling it, to be honest. If we're told we'll never have children, then that will be that for us. I have complete admiration for anyone who has the courage and strength to pursue this route, you're a braver person than I.

Okay, enough of me waffling on. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, and as always, much love, :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

Charlotte xx


----------



## Macwooly

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hello :flower:
> 
> Big :hugs: to Wooly, Purple, Butterfly, Dwrgi, Despie, HA, FM, NS, OMM, Lava, Skye, Twinkle, Pad, Missy, Never, newbies and anyone else that I've managed to miss.. please forgive, it's Friday and it's been a helluva long week!
> 
> Just a quick update; we saw the specialist on Wednesday - after horrendous mix-ups with the appointment through no fault of our own. He asked husband lots of questions, but nothing was jumping out as to the cause for the lack of sperm. He's starting him off with another SA and blood tests and depending on the results, scans afterwards.
> 
> He's also sending me off for an ultrasound, HSG and blood tests. My periods are incredibly short now, so I think he's worried about me, too. The only thing that keeps me optimistic is that I'm regular - touch wood *stops typing to touch head*
> 
> He also mentioned my weight, suggesting that I can't gain anymore and to try and lose some. Why is it the overweight Drs are the ones that tell YOU to lose weight??!
> 
> We're due back in September - if they don't manage to cancel and re-book and send us a letter AFTER the appointment. Again! So, we might have some idea if there's any hope by then. I think I'll go armed with holiday brochures, so that I can go and book something straight after if the news is bad.
> 
> We've been talking about DS, but I'm still not feeling it, to be honest. If we're told we'll never have children, then that will be that for us. I have complete admiration for anyone who has the courage and strength to pursue this route, you're a braver person than I.
> 
> Okay, enough of me waffling on. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, and as always, much love, :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Charlotte xx

Grrrrr for the mix up for you :growlmad::hugs:

I pray that there is a cause for your DH's SA and it is found and something easy to correct :hugs:

And I hope that the reason for your short AFs is something easy to remedy :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Great to hear from you tigerlily 1975, and good luck with the tests etc, I really hope that there is a way for them to help you have a :baby:

re the weight thing there are quite a few of the ladies on the forum facing similar challenges, so there is plenty of support on here for that too!:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Charlotte I am one of the ladies facing the weight issue and I have been told I have to lose 44lb before I can be referred to an FS so I feel for you on that one :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

tigerlilly - we missed you!! I am so glad your FS is going to investigate further for you xxx re the weight - I'm overweight, and trying to loose some - it's sooooo hard!! big :hug: I really hope there are options for you xx


p.s. - I REALLY want to eat Northstar's cakes!!!


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> p.s. - I REALLY want to eat Northstar's cakes!!!

I feel the same way! :)


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> p.s. - I REALLY want to eat Northstar's cakes!!!
> 
> I feel the same way! :)Click to expand...

Me too!! :munch:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh ladies I would totally drag you to the gym with me then let you eat the cake afterwards as a reward, see a nice balance.

Funnily enough I make these cakes for people at work who are always requesting them, myself am not a big fan of cupcakes, I like making them though as it's possible to go wild with the decorating.


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hello :flower:
> 
> Big :hugs: to Wooly, Purple, Butterfly, Dwrgi, Despie, HA, FM, NS, OMM, Lava, Skye, Twinkle, Pad, Missy, Never, newbies and anyone else that I've managed to miss.. please forgive, it's Friday and it's been a helluva long week!
> 
> Just a quick update; we saw the specialist on Wednesday - after horrendous mix-ups with the appointment through no fault of our own. He asked husband lots of questions, but nothing was jumping out as to the cause for the lack of sperm. He's starting him off with another SA and blood tests and depending on the results, scans afterwards.
> 
> He's also sending me off for an ultrasound, HSG and blood tests. My periods are incredibly short now, so I think he's worried about me, too. The only thing that keeps me optimistic is that I'm regular - touch wood *stops typing to touch head*
> 
> He also mentioned my weight, suggesting that I can't gain anymore and to try and lose some. Why is it the overweight Drs are the ones that tell YOU to lose weight??!
> 
> We're due back in September - if they don't manage to cancel and re-book and send us a letter AFTER the appointment. Again! So, we might have some idea if there's any hope by then. I think I'll go armed with holiday brochures, so that I can go and book something straight after if the news is bad.
> 
> We've been talking about DS, but I'm still not feeling it, to be honest. If we're told we'll never have children, then that will be that for us. I have complete admiration for anyone who has the courage and strength to pursue this route, you're a braver person than I.
> 
> Okay, enough of me waffling on. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, and as always, much love, :hugs: and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Charlotte xx

Hello Charlotte, so glad that you finally had your appointment. At least you know that it has got the ball rolling. Hopefully your DH's SA and scans will flag up the reason for the azoospermia (sp?). I think these blinking health professionals have a real knack of making you feel inadequate, particularly when they don't really have any answers for you. My period's are really short too (two days bleeding, and then spotting), and I've always been like this, but still managed to get pregnant twice in my life. I think he's clutching at straws, but I guess it doesn't do any harm to investigate. 

Hope you feel a little bit more optimisitic-I'm right there with you on donor sperm and eggs; I know that it suits some, but I just couldn't, and I guess it's down to each individual. Wish I could get my head around it. 

Anyway, hang on in there girl, and big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
Love, 
Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

I don't know about you guys, but over the past six months I've put on almost a stone, and I HATE it. I think it's a combination of comfort eating and also thinking that now is the not the time in my life to worry about keeping my weight down (I've always been 8.4-8.6), so I've been scoffing like nobody's business and also I think my metabolism has slowed down with touching 40. But I feel awful-nothing fits and I feel like a complete frump, and I wobble everywhere. The worst thing is that losing weigh is the hardest thing in the world to do, so I am sending all of you who are trying to drop some pounds, loads and loads of luck; I am sure you will get to your target weights!!!

Good luck girls! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## smurfettesBlu

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me stepping in.....

I read a lot of the posts, but couldn't get through all today...lol
It's nice to know there is some huge support here!! 

Today I turned 36...a hard birthday knowing 40 is that much closer.
I have been off the pill for a year now - but had been avoiding the fertile times up until about 3 months ago. We decided that we're not getting any younger.

I thought I was going to have the best birthday gift of finding out that I'm preg, did 2 HPT last night both positive, but dr today told me I am negative...talk about disappointing (I posted this under 36.....can I be??) 
Anyway, I'm hoping that you guys can accept me in the group :) you all seem like such wonderful people and right now, I can use some moral support since all my family and friends have already had one two even three children already.... 
Can't wait for our time!!

I am wishing all of the best of luck in your journey to conceive!!!

Kristine


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi smurfettesblu-welcome to the thread. There are some really amazing women on here (correction, we ARE ALL amazing women) who will go out of their way to help you! 

I don't understand why the doctor's test was different to yours.. how bizarre. But, don't despair, next cycle is a new cycle and who knows what can happen. Chin up, hun, and keep on trying! 

Am sure you will get there sooner rather than later!

x


----------



## purplelou

Hi Smurfette - welcome to the thread! I hope your stay here is short xx I also don't understand how the GP test was different to yours, unless the GP sent a much earlier sample to the lab??? anyway :hi:


----------



## ReesieG

Hope you will have me... new to BnB. I am 34 & for the first time ever TTC. Not sure what most of the abbreviations are yet but will learn! Hubby is ten years older with grown kids. I have been on the pill half of my life (boy does that make me sound OLD!!) Been off them now 5 months. Any helpful tips out there from those success stories? Big but embarrassing question: I ejaculate pretty heavily, usually after intercourse (clitoris-stimulated). :blush: Will his swimmers get pushed out by the force of my ejaculation? I've read lots of stuff about women climaxing & this not making a difference but not about F.E.... Any help will be much appreciated! Glad to have found others in the same situation & prayers for us all to be pregnant by the end of the year!!


----------



## ttc11

smurfettesBlu said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me stepping in.....
> 
> I read a lot of the posts, but couldn't get through all today...lol
> It's nice to know there is some huge support here!!
> 
> Today I turned 36...a hard birthday knowing 40 is that much closer.
> I have been off the pill for a year now - but had been avoiding the fertile times up until about 3 months ago. We decided that we're not getting any younger.
> 
> I thought I was going to have the best birthday gift of finding out that I'm preg, did 2 HPT last night both positive, but dr today told me I am negative...talk about disappointing (I posted this under 36.....can I be??)
> Anyway, I'm hoping that you guys can accept me in the group :) you all seem like such wonderful people and right now, I can use some moral support since all my family and friends have already had one two even three children already....
> Can't wait for our time!!
> 
> I am wishing all of the best of luck in your journey to conceive!!!
> 
> Kristine

Welcome! I just joined this forum recently, too. I will turn 37 in a few months. Been ttc for over a year. 

I know exactly what it feels like to see my friends and family getting pregnant on a drop of a hat. Not a day goes by when I'm not thinking, "why is it taking so long, did my window pass, or am I doing something wrong?" I try not to worry, but us women...:dohh:

I'm here for you! And there are lots of women on here that are here for you as well. Here's hoping you get your BFP soon, and here's hoping we'll all be chatting on the 'pregnancy' forums very shortly! :dust:


----------



## ttc11

ReesieG said:


> Hope you will have me... new to BnB. I am 34 & for the first time ever TTC. Not sure what most of the abbreviations are yet but will learn! Hubby is ten years older with grown kids. I have been on the pill half of my life (boy does that make me sound OLD!!) Been off them now 5 months. Any helpful tips out there from those success stories? Big but embarrassing question: I ejaculate pretty heavily, usually after intercourse (clitoris-stimulated). :blush: Will his swimmers get pushed out by the force of my ejaculation? I've read lots of stuff about women climaxing & this not making a difference but not about F.E.... Any help will be much appreciated! Glad to have found others in the same situation & prayers for us all to be pregnant by the end of the year!!

Welcome! I was on the pill forever, too. Been off it since May 2010. I don't have any success stories to share. Still trying for #1. However, I have read some success stories on here. Sorry, I don't know much about the ejaculation part. 

Good luck and yes, baby dust to us all!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Reesie - welcome :hi: I can't really answer your question either, may be on the main forum you might have more luck?!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! Where are you all??????

Hope you're all okay? How are you feeling now HA? Hope there's exciting things going on in your belly!!!!

Lots of hugs to everybody on here-looking forward to having you back on the thread again!!!!

AFM-CD4, lots of water and protein and I feel like an absolute heifer....... And no alcohol is REALLY hard, especially in my summer holidays! And especially on a Saturday night!!

Hope you're all having a great weekend! Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hope you're all okay? How are you feeling now HA? Hope there's exciting things going on in your belly!!!!


Busy with the in-laws here this weekend so I'm not on here too much. Symptom spotting like crazy and wishing that bashing my head into the wall repeatedly was an acceptable way to stay on the whatever wagon, as it would help me with the in-law frustration as well!! :wacko: 

Have a good weekend, everyone! :hi: I'll be back on here full-time on Monday afternoon....


----------



## skye2010

Hey Giirls :)) Hope everyone's doing great here :)) I've been quite busy so I've been lurking mainly. My father in law was here and I have my driving theory test this week. Apart from the I just found out the bump's a little girl :)) I was over the moon as I really wanted to have a little girl. Her name is Shirin, which is a Persian name, meaning charming and pretty. It is a mythological character coming from the "Sirens"

Ha good luck with TWW. Loads and loads of baby dust :)))

Charlotte sweetie, no one can tell you that you can never have children. :hugs: With modern medicine there are ways and means to resolve many of the infertility issues. You will have your beautiful children one day. Don't you ever lose faith in this belief. :kiss::kiss: BMI is a very annoying issue, gives a reason for NHS to deter some of the patience unfortunately but I'm sure you will go around it. You still have quite a bit of time. You are 36 right?

Dwrgi woohoooo :happydance:, congratulations for starting the tx. Did you have your hysterescopy yet? Might be in next couple of days so good luck with it. It doesn't hurt at all... Have you started the stimms? 1 litre of milk is perfect for proteins if you can add on chicken and etc it's even better so don't worry about the shakes as long as you can keep up the 1 lt milk till the egg collection. Water can be increased to 2 when you start the stimms. It actually really helps and your body does demand it in a way. Exercise isn't sthg my clinic liked. They just suggested to keep it to minimum. Cause you lose the protein, energy and the water, minerals etc when you sweat rather than sparing for your eggs. So I'd say if you are desperate maybe a gentle swim or a long walk with the doggies, without getting your heart racing. 2nd week of stimms you might start not feeling like an exercise anyway as your body gets exhausted and sluggish. How's it going with DH. Hope he is being sweet to you. And good idea to watch lot's of comedy and rubbish fun stuff :)) Too much cafein and any alcohol unfortunately is a no- no. But get used to it bb cause you will be prego soon and you are not allowed them anyway. :)) I switched to half shot decaf as it helped me consume some milk. Tea and choclates are not a great idea either unless you can keep it to moderate. There is a ratio somewhere on the net for cafein. I think it's sthg like 3 cups of tea= 1 cup of cofee= 1 bar chocolate is your max. So if you already have one you can't have the other. Not sure if I'm accurate but it's along the lines of that. Switched to herbal tea (adds to your water intake) or weak tea and white chocolates. 
Write down your stimms and appt jouney so we can all follow. Hopefully you will be prego before the end of next month :kiss::kiss: Fairy dust, fairy dust.

FM how's it going bb? Purplelou, Northstar, Chris, Twinkie winkie ;) , Macwolly, Butterfly and all the new ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust: Hopefully there will be more BFP's coming along soon from this thread..

Lava I lurked into your post a while ago. You already have a little boy in there. Congratulations... :) I know you wanted a girl, hope your other bb is a girl. But once you get over the feelings I bet you are overwhelmed. A friend of mine has 2 little boys and they are the sweetest, warmest little kids. They are so much fun to play with. The little one learned my name after saying Dady and Moma. He just follows me around when I visit. Keeps popping his head every now and than around my chair just to be sweet and entertaining. Cracks me up :)) Honestly you will love having a little boy around the house :kiss:

Padbrat if you are lurking any news sweety? Have you started the tx yet? I hope and pray that you will have your little healthy girl baby bean in there sooon. xxxx


----------



## becs74

Hi guys, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?

I am 36 and my partner is 32 and I joined bnb last year when I fell pregnant with my first, unfortunately it wasn't meant to be and we lost the baby at 8 weeks. We then emigrated to Tasmania, so put everything on hold. Have been ttc for the last 4 months and get devastated when it doesn't happen and that horrible period arrives. You try and not think about it and not stress that isn't happening, but it doesn't work, especially when you friends announce their expecting, it is so hard to be pleased for them, when all you can think of is why not me!! 

Anyway I will stop ranting on now, thank you for listening

Becs


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Smurfette, Reesie, Becks! You will love the support & witty humor of all the girls here. I hope you get your BFPs & sticky beans soon.

TTC1,
Love your avatar! Beautiful.

FM, HA, Dwrgi,
I am following your treatment cycles or preparations for it and praying like mad for you girls.

Skye,
I will admit that I would love a girl and hopefully will be blessed with one of each, but I am very grateful to be pregnant after being told by my fertile doc that I had diminished ovarian reserve & should consider donor egg IVF right off the bat. Of course, I hope the twins are healthy & I cam deliver them both safely, but right now, I'm having a little girl envy. ;) I will love them both of course. Congrats on Team Pink. 

Another thing, I'm supposed to consume 100 grams of protein daily. Any tips from the IVF girls?


----------



## purplelou

Skye - how exciting!! a baby girl, go team pink!!:pink:

and Lava - a baby boy so far and one yellow baby !! I am thrilled to bits for you!! :blue::yellow:

HA - hehehe - with the symptom spotting! I am still keeping everything crossed for you!

Hi Becs and welcome :hi: Im sorry for your loss, but I am glad you have found us. The ladies here are amazing!!

to all you lovely ladies - bug :hugs: and :dust: for us all 


afm - well, I still trying to get my head around this charting business. I did have crosshairs for CD10, but after adding in temp this am, the crosshairs have gone :wacko: I did a test this am (I know - too early!!) anyway, it was negative. then about 30 mins later I got the test back out of the bin and could see a faint line on it. of course the test is only good for 10 mins so bad me!!! :blush: I know it's negative, but I got my hopes up for a second there. anyway - back on the waggon for me.


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi ladies! i was MIA most of this week after getting a bfn on monday. AF came 16dpiui. i think the clomid makes me late. thanks to all those that gave support after my bfn. next time right?!

AFM-we are going to be out of town during the time in my cycle when we should be doing the iui, so i am going au natural this next cycle. when my next cycle starts up mid-september, we will do clomid/iui again. in the meantime, i am going for my first acupuncture appointment on monday. not sure what that is going to be like. i know there are some mixed reviews on it. if anything, maybe it will be a nice stress reliever. i was also contemplating trying royal jelly/bee pollen, but i want to run that by the acupuncturist and/or my doctor first. its hard to know what to try, when you haven't officially been told there is anything wrong with you. if i knew i had low estrogen, i would do/take something for that. if i knew i had low progesterone, i would do/take something for that. but i have never been told that anything is wrong! clearly there has to be if it hasn't worked for us in 15 months!! so frustrating!

Anyhoo....good luck to all!!


----------



## purplelou

canuckgirl - sorry about your bfn :(


ladies - Ive just ordered a cbfm (ebay) as it seems FF may be missing my O, so fingers crossed this helps


----------



## skye2010

Purple a faint line is still a faint line.... My sticks went blank after a while. R u going to test again today? :flower::flower: Sorry if I push you out of the wagon :kiss:

Lava thank you for the encouragement. If we lived close by I would have suggested meeting up and swapping babies for couple of hrs every now and than just to have the chance to play with each :))) hahahha. You know that mama's and son's have a special bond and son's are especially close to their mum's, so little boys are just as fun to have :) I have a rocky relationship with mum and I really wanted a girl just to have a chance to make up for all the stuff I missed doing with my mum. I was happy to hear that I had a girl. But my heart melts when my friend's boys rush to the door every time I visit them. I love them dearly and miss them when they are on holiday. What's fun the most is every child have their own personality. Their own little cuteness if you like :)) It's wonderful to get to know them, build a bond with them. Once you do that, girl or boy doesn't matter, they all trust you and love you sincerely and innocently :)) Than it doesn't matter if you play ball or dolls or read a book or go shopping really. They all give you the same fulfilment as long as you make that bond to enjoy each other's company. :kiss:
Your protein requirement is quite high so it might be good idea to see a chart. Here is what I found on the web. 
https://www.healthalternatives2000.com/meat-protein-nutrition-chart.html
Also I bet your body will start making you crave for it. I think it's a good idea to try not to put much junk on your mouth and become quite conscious of how nutritious your food is. Cause when you eat crisps or chocolates, etc your body gets fooled to think it's full and had enough but actually you don't feed it well. I started eating carrots, cellery, nuts dried fruit, brown bread etc for snacks since my tx. I do eat junk very occasionally but most of the time I get satisfied with the healthy stuff so I don't crave the junk. I also snack quite often and I don't let myself get super hungry.

xxx


----------



## purplelou

Skye - I haven't tested today, I think I will wait a week now and see what happens. I don't think you can trust sticks that have been left longer than they should be. anyhoo - how sad am I?? Taking the thing out of the bin?? lmao!!


----------



## Dwrgi

I think we've all done that Purple, not sad at all. You are just so desperate to see a positive, you almost will it to occur! I think Skye's right though, so hang on in there, it ain't over till the AF sings!!! Fingers crossed hun!

Lava, good to hear from you! I'm eating loads of chicken, fish, and eggs, and trying to get as much seeds as I can get. Oh yes, milk shakes for milk intake too. Am having omelette for lunch today, and I'm going to throw some asparagus in there too, and cheese. (Asparagus cos I LOVE the stuff). Hope you're feeling good. I'd be glad of a boy or girl..........!

Good luck canuckgirl, hope you find the acupuncture helpful. Think it's a bit of a placebo as far as TTC is comncerned, BUT I do think it is really good for stress relief, so if you get anxious, it may help you!

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! Hello!!! Where have you been? I've missed you!!! I didn't want to put a daily update on here as I thought it would bore people to tears.... But if you all want to be bored to tears, then I shall gladly oblige:happydance:. As for DH, things have been going okay but yesterday he was a complete ******* and my parents and his parents got involved, which was deeply unpleasant, and I did wonder what on earth we were doing with this treatment when he behaves so badly:grr:. (Long story short, he went to the local on Sat night and although promised he'd be back after an hour, he came back in the early hours, stinking of booze (great for sperm, huh?) and deeply offensive. Which carried on yesterday too.... Basically, he has got to cut the alcohol out as he can't cope with it. And don't even go near my stress levels. He has been spoilt rotten by mummy dearest :brat: and now acts as if he is the great I am. Grrr. Best behaviour now thankfully, but he'd better watch his step, is all I'm saying :pop:. (He actually did my injections this morning as he needs to feel more involved-he did okay, and then announced that he was Dr Kildare. Men!:winkwink:).

As for treatment, I'm taking 30 units of Suprecur every day and 45 units of Menopur; these are the max dosages because of my low amh. Feel okay but get VERY tired and quite emotional (Suprecur is meant to make you feel quite miserable). Am drinking all my milk in the morning, to get the minimum litre of protein out of the way, and then trying to eat protein with every meal. Haven't really felt like snacking as I feel so full up of water, and I may as well just move into the loo.....:haha: Am officially on CD6, and have a scan on Thursday-there were two follicles last Thursday at CD2, so I really hope that a few more will emerge from somewhere. Corner shop??? Anywhere will do.. They're not going to do a hysteroscopy, so am glad about that-all looked clear on the baseline scan as far as ovaries and womb and womb lining are concerned, and lap last year showed that all is okay. 

Now, are you all bored TO TEARS yet???? I did warn you!

Hope you're all well, and I'm sending huge hugs to all my old muckers!

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies :wave: - have been lurking a bit over the weekend as shut my laptop for the last couple of days to get other things done, so just peeking with my phone :haha:

Skye, brilliant news of a girl and lava, also brilliant that you know you are having a boy :hugs: - whether the other one is a boy or a girl I'm sure you will be over the moon when they are safely in your arms 

Purple, yes, everyone has picked one out of the bin for sure! Fingers crossed that it was not an evap and you get a line in the time tomorrow morning :hugs:

Dwrgi, why are men such pains when they don't really have to do much? :grr: 

Hello and welcome to the newbies :hi:

Sorry I know I have missed a lot of stuff from everyone else but am finding it tough to get stuff done when I also want to hear about how everyone is doing on here :dohh:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## onmymind17

Hello my lovely ladies!!!! I have missed you all, ok first of all a huge WELCOME to all the new lovely ladies that have joined us, this is the best place EVER to get support and love!!!

HA too funny with the symptom spotting, why is it so hard for us to just relax and see what happens lol. 

Purple, honey i have done a lot of tests, if you saw a pink like even after the time most of the time its a bfp, ok now i am shoving you out of the whaterver wagon lol, sorry but i am just so excited for you!!

Dwrgi, honey i am so sorry about your husband, i know exactly how you feel, as mine also loves his beer. I have also thought from time to time why am i doing this when i already have a very big child at home now lol. Hang in there sweetheart, this is a very stressful time for both of you with just starting your treatment, i am sending you big hugs, and dont forget we will be here to support you through this whole thing, and then will jump for joy when we see the bfp. And no we are never bored to tears reading your info lol.

Love and hugs to all my other lovely ladies, sorry i have to bail off to work, so i have to type fast lol.

AFM, major busy weekend, we went to Downtown Chicago on friday, we walked about 5 miles, i ended up with a blister on my foot lol, but we had so much fun and the weather was absolutly beautiful. Saturday we went shopping and were cleaning the house then we went to my moms and watched the first Chicago Bears football game of the year, yeaaaaaah, got home about 1am got up on Sunday at 8 and cleaned the house like mad, as my husbands family was comming over for a BBQ, i was on my feet and non stop until 8pm, i finally got to sit down then, i think i need to go back to work today and rest lol. I am doing great with the diet, between all the walking and not eating much lol. I refuse to get on a scale since it usually frustrates me to not see it move much, so i go by how my clothes fit, and right now i have a lot more room in them lol. Come on ladies, we can lose this weight!!! Its for a good cause, we are all going to get our bfp's. OK, i forget, Purple was it you that got the CBFM? I bought one too, when/if af shows around the 22nd i will start using it. Oh and Wed i turn 44 :cry: ugh!!!!!!!

Love you all, i will try to sneak back on again later!!!!

Oh and Skye, yea for the little girl, and glad to see you here again, we have missed you!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Northstar- love the avi, I am a cupcake lover!

Skye- congrats on the little girl, that is sooo exciting!

Purplelou- fingers and toes crossed for you!

Canuckgirl- good luck with accupucture and this next cycle, I hope you get your bfp

Dwrgi- Please please post often We want to hear about your journey and it helps give me an idea of what to expect.

OMM- you are doing great on the weight loss!!!! sounds like you had a great weekend.

afm- nothing much here, af has left the building so we have this one last natural cycle before moving on to ivf. I'm not giving up hope this cycle, anything is possible.


----------



## skye2010

Purplelou it's not sad at all hon. I wouldn't bin them for a couple of hours sob that I didn't have to put my hand through the bin... xx

Dwrgi, sorry about DH. It's good that he is getting involved. You should also remind him the cost of the tx cause men seem to respond to that more than what you go through. I am a little surprised you didn't have the hysto, since they can't see inside the womb without actually doing it. Most likely it's all fine but it's sort of a standard procedure, which gives them info about how long is your cervix which helps on egg transfer. Good luck anyway bb. Keep up the proteins and water and don't let anything stress you out too much. Any confrontation, just try to keep clear hon cause you will need all your strength for the eggs :))) :dust::dust::dust:

Chris :kiss::kiss: well done on starting to shed the weight. I'm rooting for all you girls who are on the the weight watchers wagon :)))

FM Good luck this cycle baby. Blowing loads of fairy dust your way as well. :dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

hello lovely ladies!!! 

Welcome all Newbies - hope you have a short & sweet stay!

Smurfette - how odd with the tests - hope you prove to be right.

Reesie - not really sure about the F.E - I know some people say if the woman climaxes after the man then the muscles 'suck' the swimmers upwards - I've just had a check on wikipedia & the fluid comes from around the urethra not from up inside you so it shouldn't be an issue

becs - sorry for your loss - sending you big heaps of baby dust!

Skye - a little pink bundle - that's fab news!!

Purple - yep I've been a bin diver too!

Dwrgi - no booze in the summer hols sucks - but it'll be worth it!

Butterfly - don't worry too much about keeping up - the last thing any of us need is more stress!!

OMM - it's great when clothes feel too big isn't it? I got rid of 5 bags to the charity shop this weekend - some of which I've had for 10 years!

FM - fingers crossed for this cycle!

Hey everyone else! xxxx

AFM - I've had a delighful 4 days off the diet - really enjoyed eating everything! I'm back on it today though. I need a bit of a yank bank onto the Whatev's wagon please - AF is a day late but I have PMS symptoms coming out of my ears. For those of you who've been around for a while you know I don't test - I can't stand the BFN! So need to get back on the wagon & when she comes I can book my HSG.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! Thank you all for your lovely messages. Just thought I'd let you know that it is 6pm and I am shattered and heading for a nap. I don't know if it's the stimms, but I have NO energy, and the worst headache ever! I've gone all afternoon without water and that's probably it. Bad move. Will have to drink one a half litres tonight now!! I'll just take my sofa and TV into the bathroom...... must ring Rumbelows! 

Hi Twinkle, so sorry that you have PMS symptoms-they just suck. But brilliant news that you got rid of FIVE bags of clothes. That's just amazing-well done you! Hang on in there if the dreaded hag arrives-it'll be your time soon! xx :hugs:

Thanks Skye for the advice. I didn't realise that a hysterescopy was standard procedure. I shall certainly ask them about it. And I forgot to say how excited I was to read that you're having a little :pink: !!! Wonderful news. Hope you're feeling okay? xx :hugs:

FM-you pull out all the stops for this one! Absolutely everything! And fingers crossed you can give IVF a swerve! Fingers crossed for you hun! xx :hugs:

OMM-hi Chris! Thanks for the advice. I tell you, if I ever have a son I won't raise him like my OH's mum raised him, and that's for sure. He'll be sent down the mines at five and will be expected to clean the house when he gets in! Ha ha. Only joking. Men definitely expect to get away with things that we wouldn't dream of. And what's the fascination with beer?? I just don't get it.. Sounds like you had a very busy weekend-and brilliant news that clothes are looser. Attagirl-you go for it, and a very early happy birthday to you too!! :happydance::happydance:

Butterfly, I know what you mean! I don't know how people get any work done when there are distractions like this! Hope you're okay? Where are you at with your tests, and cycle day?? Big hugs to you. Love the avatar! xx:hugs:

Purplelou-are you holding out???? I wouldn't be!! Fingers crossed that you will have some VERY good news shortly! xxx:hugs:

And a big hello to everybody else! Hope you're all okay?? Lots of love and fairy dust coming to you!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry you are feeling so tired dwrgi but all in the great good :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks about avatar! I actually don't think I posted on this thread :blush: but I got my day 3 test results back on Friday and all was good :happydance:

This is what I got:
FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
Prolactin 273 (127-637)
Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)

So I am really happy with that! I just have to go see the nurse tomorrow morning for some swabs for chlamydia and hvt (or something horrible!) and I have to get BF to do his SA - he is just back from hols so will see him tomorrow and have a chat about that, think he is on board so shouldn't be a problem. He does have a child from a previous relationship so I am hoping all is OK but you never know after 10+ years...


----------



## Nixie

Hi Ladies, the witch arrived today :witch:

This has to be my lowest point yet :cry: all the signs were good nausea, sore nipples, creamy CM not sure I can do this anymore 5 yrs on and we don't seem to be any closer, the heartbreak every month is unbearable :sad2:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry you are feeling so tired dwrgi but all in the great good :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thanks about avatar! I actually don't think I posted on this thread :blush: but I got my day 3 test results back on Friday and all was good :happydance:
> 
> This is what I got:
> FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
> LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
> Prolactin 273 (127-637)
> Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)
> 
> So I am really happy with that! I just have to go see the nurse tomorrow morning for some swabs for chlamydia and hvt (or something horrible!) and I have to get BF to do his SA - he is just back from hols so will see him tomorrow and have a chat about that, think he is on board so shouldn't be a problem. He does have a child from a previous relationship so I am hoping all is OK but you never know after 10+ years...

Brilliant results Butterfly! You must be delighted! Hopefully all will be okay with your BF and then it's just a matter of time! Am sure he'll be happy to do a test, he sounds fab!

Good luck hun!
x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nixie said:


> Hi Ladies, the witch arrived today :witch:
> 
> This has to be my lowest point yet :cry: all the signs were good nausea, sore nipples, creamy CM not sure I can do this anymore 5 yrs on and we don't seem to be any closer, the heartbreak every month is unbearable :sad2:


I am so very sorry Nixie, AF is a cruel creature and torments us all. I know exactly how you feel, as with each month, you feel another bit of you dies. I sooooo know how you feel, as do so many of the wonderful ladies on here. So good that you turned to the thread. 

You need to be super kind to yourself at this time-get the chocolates that you always crave, or treat yourself to a facial. I know it sounds shallow, but you need to do something for yourself to make yourself feel good and better about things. Get completely plastered if you want (have one on me, I wish I could have one on me!!), but spoil yourself and make sure your DH spoils you too.

Then in the morning when the hurt isn't as raw, think out a plan. Did you say that you'd been to your docs? Then follow this up. You must have a plan to make this dream happen, as you obviously want a baby so much. So, docs, tests, treatments, GO FOR IT!!! You will also feel so much better because you are doing something. 

For now, I am sending you HUGE hugs-I so know how you feel. You are not alone, and YOU WILL GET THERE, so get the chocs out, open something alcoholic (sigh) and stop beating yourself up. Tomorrow, put Operation S (Stork) into action!! 

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Ladies - I just want to say THANK YOU!!!! I was feeling like such a plank! I posted about my bin dive becase I thought it might give some one a chuckle - even though I was cross with myself. But you ladies are just the best!! you made me feel quite normal lol! I love you all xxxx I wish we were all close together. I would love to meet up for dinner with you and give you all a hug in person!!


----------



## purplelou

Nixie - I am so sorry that the :witch: got you, just wanted to send you some bug :hugs: Dwrgi has given you some great advice, be kind to yourself and make a plan when you are feeling a little better xx


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Ladies - I just want to say THANK YOU!!!! I was feeling like such a plank! I posted about my bin dive becase I thought it might give some one a chuckle - even though I was cross with myself. But you ladies are just the best!! you made me feel quite normal lol! I love you all xxxx I wish we were all close together. I would love to meet up for dinner with you and give you all a hug in person!!

LOL, honey you are just too funny, i am not only a bin diver, but a multipal bin diver, as in i will pull it out and look at it much later, throw it back in then hours later look at it again, you know just on the off chance that 5 hours after i peed on the stick a line will magicaly show lol. Trust me hon you are very normal lol. And yes i do wish we were all close, i would love to give everybody a hug in person and thank you all for making this journey so much brighter for me!!


----------



## onmymind17

Nixie said:


> Hi Ladies, the witch arrived today :witch:
> 
> This has to be my lowest point yet :cry: all the signs were good nausea, sore nipples, creamy CM not sure I can do this anymore 5 yrs on and we don't seem to be any closer, the heartbreak every month is unbearable :sad2:

:hugs: Awwww hon i am sorry she showed, how ironic is it that we need af to be able to get pg, but hate that she showes each month. You take some time to be good to yourself, and when your ready, if your ready you jump right back into it, because we all have that little tiny flicker of hope that one day, it WILL work. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Twinkle- I hope those are bfp symptoms you are feeling, I tend not to test either, I can't stand seeing that stark white bfn.

Dwrgi- So sorry that you are feeling poorly but it will all be worth it. make sure you remind me I said this when I'm going though the same thing.

Butterfly- Great test results, I know you must be happy

Nixi-:hugs: I wish I had the perfect words to make you feel better. You are so right that this is a rough journey! I hope you are in a better place tomorrow. Are you seeing an RE?


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> hello lovely ladies!!!
> 
> Welcome all Newbies - hope you have a short & sweet stay!
> 
> Smurfette - how odd with the tests - hope you prove to be right.
> 
> Reesie - not really sure about the F.E - I know some people say if the woman climaxes after the man then the muscles 'suck' the swimmers upwards - I've just had a check on wikipedia & the fluid comes from around the urethra not from up inside you so it shouldn't be an issue
> 
> becs - sorry for your loss - sending you big heaps of baby dust!
> 
> Skye - a little pink bundle - that's fab news!!
> 
> Purple - yep I've been a bin diver too!
> 
> Dwrgi - no booze in the summer hols sucks - but it'll be worth it!
> 
> Butterfly - don't worry too much about keeping up - the last thing any of us need is more stress!!
> 
> OMM - it's great when clothes feel too big isn't it? I got rid of 5 bags to the charity shop this weekend - some of which I've had for 10 years!
> 
> FM - fingers crossed for this cycle!
> 
> Hey everyone else! xxxx
> 
> AFM - I've had a delighful 4 days off the diet - really enjoyed eating everything! I'm back on it today though. I need a bit of a yank bank onto the Whatev's wagon please - AF is a day late but I have PMS symptoms coming out of my ears. For those of you who've been around for a while you know I don't test - I can't stand the BFN! So need to get back on the wagon & when she comes I can book my HSG.

Fantastic news on the weight loss for you honey, i admire you!!!! I sure hope i can do as well as you are, and i am praying for you that this time it will be a bfp, stay away you stupid witch!!! I am holding my hand out to you right now to help you climb back up into the "Whatevers Wagon". I got you honey!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Nixie, so sorry the :witch: got you but like the other ladies say, once it is not so raw get back to the doc and make sure you get a plan of action :hug:


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> LOL, honey you are just too funny, i am not only a bin diver, but a multipal bin diver, as in i will pull it out and look at it much later, throw it back in then hours later look at it again, you know just on the off chance that 5 hours after i peed on the stick a line will magicaly show lol. Trust me hon you are very normal lol. And yes i do wish we were all close, i would love to give everybody a hug in person and thank you all for making this journey so much brighter for me!!

Lol, Lol Chris, there were a good few times when I dived into it even next day and burst out in tears that the bloomin line hasn't appeared. hahhahahahahaa

Purple hon all is normal, well experienced in TTc world :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nixie I'm sorry hon. It really is horrible that the witch should still visiting this thread at all. Dwrgi is right. Be kind to yourself. Manicure, masage, choco chip cookies, whatever makes you happy. Sending you a lot of hugs :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly your results looks great. Pheeew that's releiving to know. :dust::dust:

Twinkie :dust::dust: you are sooo close to getting your tx :happydance:

FM :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi exhaustion definitely is the hormones. I know you crave for alcohol but I bet if you had any you would feel absolutely dreadful since it dehydrates you even more. And think of it as you will be pregnant your little bean won't like the alcohol. Thinking of your precious eggies might divert your cravings towards water :))) hahahha. Hon take a bottle of water with you at all times. It is your best friend. If you don't like to buy bottled water, there is a new product called "Bobble" which filters the tap water and easy to carry. It's fantastic.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...=aps&hvadid=8176077425&ref=pd_sl_4283bqn5l9_b

And try to increase your intake to 2 lt cause your hormones are quite high. It will keep your levels in balance. Doesn't matter if you can't snack or eat much else. Your main thing is Protein and Water before collection. Just bits of fruits and some salad will do fine. I actually found this diet one of the challenges in IVF so there u go.


----------



## purplelou

ladies, after my bin diving I did another test this morning to put any doubt out of my mind...... and there was a definite line in the test window!!!!!!! I am feeling disbelief to be honest. I told my husband and he was also disbelieving. I don't "feel" pregnant (although since Ive never been pregnant how would I know??) since the test I used was an amazon cheapie, I will pop out of work lunchtime or after work and buy a branded one. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I realise at this very early stage anything is possible. I did have some very light spotting last week - I hoping that was implantation bleeding. I wanted so badly to share with you all, now I am worried I am jinxing myself by actually writing this down (I know - daft)

love to you all..... love shockedpurple xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oooooooh purple I am so excited!!!! But one quick thought is that some of the other tests are not as sensitive as the IC ones so it might be worth waiting a day or 2 before you use them :hugs: 

The ICs don't lie, a line is a line :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Purplelou - Butterfly is right a line is a line :dance: So chuffed for you and praying this is the start of a sticky bean settling in and a happy; healthy and full term pregnancy x


----------



## skye2010

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG Yupeeeee :hug::hug: :juggle::juggle::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::holly::holly::holly::holly:

I knew that it was a BFP. Congratulations Purplelou. What a great news to cheer me up this morning. :))) :happydance::happydance:

Don't lift anything heavy in the mean time... YeaaaaaHHHH!!! A line is a line bb...


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple!!!! This is absolutely brilliant news-I am sooooooo delighted for you! I am sure that the branded test will bring back the same result! Way to go kid!!!! 

Keep us posted but I'm certain that you are very definitely :bfp::bfp:!!

Lots of love to you!

:dance::dance::dance::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::hug::headspin::headspin::headspin:

And 
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia Skye

How are you today?? Hope you're feeling good and that you've got that driving theory test in the bag!! Go girl!

You are so right about the diet-you feel soooooooo full with fluids, it's difficult to actually want to eat anything. I forced myself out of bed last night to make chicken in pasta-chicken with anything goes, really, doesn't it? Thought the carbs would do me good too. I think I had my headache yesterday as I didn't drink water all afternoon, like I have been doing. You basically need to take it like a drip-always sipping it, don't you? Really felt it when I got in-bad head, exhausted. So, have learnt my lesson and none of that today! That bobble bottle sounds cool, although our tap water is fine here in Wales. Only really miss a drink on the weekend-am okay otherwise. Thankfully. 

Anyway, am sipping a milk shake as I write!! Lush!!

Also, I woke up in the middle of the night, covered in sweat-this must also be the drugs, I gather??? It was hot last night, mind, but I was quite uncomfortable. 

Hope you have a good day hun,
Lots of love,
Axxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S. Hello to everybody on here! Hope you're all well!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
That diet sounds tough, but you can do it!!!

Purple,
Woo Hoo! Congrats on your BFP. A line is a line so start believing. I am praying for a smooth healthy pregnancy & your sticky bean.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi hot flushes and exhaustion is definitely the meds. You might experience other symptoms as well so be prepared. (Remember me and Debs talking about the gas :))))) Not nice but can't be helped. Carbohydrates are really not the priority right now so get as much protein as you can but you don't need to be in the point of feeling like throwing it all up. As long as you keep up 1lt of milk a day that's enough for your daily protein. Anything extra is bonus. Just keep sipping water all through the day. 2 litres is really not that bad. Some women had to go up to 6 lts in the end. I was probably 4-5 litres. Towards the end and after the collection you might need to just get up 1-2 times at night and drink a cup. As you experienced yesterday your body actually demands it so it's not that hard to do it. Helps water retention and swelling in the belly. U still wanna exercise ? Hahhahhahahahahaha welcome to the couch patato world sweeety. BTW get all your DVD's, magazines and books ready cause you will need them after trigger xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Do IVF patients normally get asked to have a high protein diet? My bff who was round last night is having her eggs collected tomorrow but has not been told anything like that - in fact i think I might have worried her that she was not doing it when I asked :( - in fact they didn't tell her anything different to do even though she did specifically ask if there was anything...


----------



## skye2010

Butterfly I have been to a private clinic (ARGC) where they had requirements like this and their results are the best in the country. While these may not be the main issue with most women it certainly does make a difference on some. I wasn't told all this in my previous IVF and even though I had almost the same amount of eggs (first19, second 21) my eggs were not mature enough and as a result out of 19 I had 3 fertilisation. Which is a ridicoulous rate. Another friend who had 4 IVF's on NHS, her eggs were good and fertilised to produce best quality embies but didn't attach. We had some other contraversial medication regime which obviously helped her not the protein diet. Another girl who had a low egg reserve managed to produce the most amount and quality of eggs she had produced amongst the 5 IVF's she went through on this tx. It is hard to tell particularly which one of us does this diet helps more but the eggs definitely need protein to grow. And there definitely isn't any harm. So your friend may be just fine and she shouldn't worry too much about it. She is actually at the collection stage. I wish her all the best of luck. IVF is a stressful process and I hope she succeeds. It would do her more good than harm to increase her water intake Think of it as like flushing the toilet after use. It flushes the hormone residue in the body :))) Let us know if she gets pregnant. :))


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks for that Skye, yes she had a good number of follicles (13) but they kept upping her does to make them mature quicker. Sounds like she has 1 really good one and the rest waiting to catch up so hopefully they will be able to collect a few. Am so hoping it works for her and for sure will let you know how she gets on :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> ladies, after my bin diving I did another test this morning to put any doubt out of my mind...... and there was a definite line in the test window!!!!!!! I am feeling disbelief to be honest. I told my husband and he was also disbelieving. I don't "feel" pregnant (although since Ive never been pregnant how would I know??) since the test I used was an amazon cheapie, I will pop out of work lunchtime or after work and buy a branded one. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I realise at this very early stage anything is possible. I did have some very light spotting last week - I hoping that was implantation bleeding. I wanted so badly to share with you all, now I am worried I am jinxing myself by actually writing this down (I know - daft)
> 
> love to you all..... love shockedpurple xx

Puuuuuuurrrrrrrple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG this is so amazing, i just sat down in my chair to come one here and i thought we have not had a bfp on this thread in quite some time and that it was time for one, and what do you know i see your fantastic news!!!!!!!! OMG honey i am so excited for you!!!!! Sending up lots of prayers for a super sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## skye2010

Some women tried hot water bottle before the collection (Strictly before and not at all after the collection or transfer) but I have no idea if it works. She can ask her specialist


----------



## Mbababy

purplelou said:


> ladies, after my bin diving I did another test this morning to put any doubt out of my mind...... and there was a definite line in the test window!!!!!!! I am feeling disbelief to be honest. I told my husband and he was also disbelieving. I don't "feel" pregnant (although since Ive never been pregnant how would I know??) since the test I used was an amazon cheapie, I will pop out of work lunchtime or after work and buy a branded one. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I realise at this very early stage anything is possible. I did have some very light spotting last week - I hoping that was implantation bleeding. I wanted so badly to share with you all, now I am worried I am jinxing myself by actually writing this down (I know - daft)
> 
> love to you all..... love shockedpurple xx

Fabulous!!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mbababy said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> ladies, after my bin diving I did another test this morning to put any doubt out of my mind...... and there was a definite line in the test window!!!!!!! I am feeling disbelief to be honest. I told my husband and he was also disbelieving. I don't "feel" pregnant (although since Ive never been pregnant how would I know??) since the test I used was an amazon cheapie, I will pop out of work lunchtime or after work and buy a branded one. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I realise at this very early stage anything is possible. I did have some very light spotting last week - I hoping that was implantation bleeding. I wanted so badly to share with you all, now I am worried I am jinxing myself by actually writing this down (I know - daft)
> 
> love to you all..... love shockedpurple xx
> 
> Fabulous!!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

And congratulations Mbaby!! Brilliant news!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Dwrgi said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> ladies, after my bin diving I did another test this morning to put any doubt out of my mind...... and there was a definite line in the test window!!!!!!! I am feeling disbelief to be honest. I told my husband and he was also disbelieving. I don't "feel" pregnant (although since Ive never been pregnant how would I know??) since the test I used was an amazon cheapie, I will pop out of work lunchtime or after work and buy a branded one. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I realise at this very early stage anything is possible. I did have some very light spotting last week - I hoping that was implantation bleeding. I wanted so badly to share with you all, now I am worried I am jinxing myself by actually writing this down (I know - daft)
> 
> love to you all..... love shockedpurple xx
> 
> Fabulous!!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> And congratulations Mbaby!! Brilliant news!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Butterfly and Skye

I was told by my clinic to eat loads of protein and drink lots of water but they didn't tell me how much. What I am doing is following advice by people on here and on fertilityfriend.co.uk (where there is a thread of cyclers from the same clinic as I'm using). It seems like we have always said, we need to be our own advocate and not rely solely on one voice. This is where these threads really come into their own, and I have learnt such a lot by reading other people's experiences. It just shows how very little information we are given at our consultations, which just isn't good enough.

So, I am sending huge hugs to Skye for helping me through this-be it BFP or no- and also to everybody else who brings their knowledge and what they have learnt to these forums too!! 

Now must dash-got some water I need to drink! Ha ha ha!!!

P.S. Good tip on preparing for egg collection and after. No chance I can get some wall painting in then????? Ha ha-thought not!!

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi, yes you are so right, I feel like we learn so much more from people on these boards than we do from the docs etc. I guess they have other stuff to worry about but ladies here who have been through all this and looked in detail as to what works and what doesn't can sometimes be more helpful :) 

I am so wishing that you get your BFP this month :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yyyyaaaaayyyyyy Purple!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Congratulations Mbababy:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly:

2 BFP's in one day. isn't that great :))) This thread is turning lucky it seems :flower::flower:


----------



## onmymind17

Mbababy said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> ladies, after my bin diving I did another test this morning to put any doubt out of my mind...... and there was a definite line in the test window!!!!!!! I am feeling disbelief to be honest. I told my husband and he was also disbelieving. I don't "feel" pregnant (although since Ive never been pregnant how would I know??) since the test I used was an amazon cheapie, I will pop out of work lunchtime or after work and buy a branded one. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I realise at this very early stage anything is possible. I did have some very light spotting last week - I hoping that was implantation bleeding. I wanted so badly to share with you all, now I am worried I am jinxing myself by actually writing this down (I know - daft)
> 
> love to you all..... love shockedpurple xx
> 
> Fabulous!!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> And congratulations Mbaby!! Brilliant news!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! This is my first, so there definitely is hope! :flower:Click to expand...

Yea how exciting, sending you tons of sticky vibes!!!! Yea for the BFP's come on ladies lets keep this trend going!!!!!! You ladies have made my day!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Mbababy - huge congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dwrgi - I am very happy and definitely not bored reading about your IVF journey!! I find it fascinating and incredibly exciting, so I would love if you posted all about it :)

HA - How are you doing with Symptoms spotting?? 

lava and skye - would it be too nosey to ask if you have thought about names yet?? 

FM and Padbrat - if you ladies are lurking - how are you doing?? have you decided on treatment plans yet??

Wooly, OMM, Twinkle - ladies you are doing fab with weight loss! I am so impressed, I cheated a bit last week when my parents were visiting but managed to not put any on and just stay the same. 

Butterfly - good news on your test results!! :flower:

Missy, and luvmydoggies and never - hope you ladies are well - if you are lurking xx
anyone I hav missed - so sorry - Huge :hugs: to you all.


afm - I went and got another test (actually 2) and did it at lunch time, there are still two lines - I am still in shock and dh and I have been texting back and forth all day - him mainly asking "what's next" I think we just have to remain calm and wait a few weeks to see how things go, before actually doing anything, but thank you for all the loves - I really appreciate them, love you all xxx


----------



## skye2010

Purple sweetie next go to your GP and tell him you are pregnant so you can get a hospital referral. Than you can have your heart beat scan and 12 weeks scan booked. Sleep well, eat well, drink lots of water and don't lift anything heavy that's all. hahhahahhahahahah :))) Isn't that wonderful?


----------



## NorthStar

Congratulations Purplelou, fantastic news.


----------



## FutureMommie

Congrats Purplelou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, its such a happy day today, i am so excited about the bfp's!!!

Purple, thanks about the weightloss, i am trying, it has not been too hard, everytime i think about eating something bad, i think about wanting a baby and i just walk away lol.

AFM ladies i dont know what's up, kind of crampy today, weird ones, and i have that kind of nauseous feeling, like something is off, i sure hope i am not getting sick, that would really stink. Near as i can figure i am about 8dpo today, maybe i will get lucky and have a little bean or two digging in for the long haul. I will just have to wait and see what happens. Right now i am trying to get myself to eat lunch, and it just sounds so gross right now, maybe i will try later and just go out for a walk, and see if that helps any. I would like to say that i am feeling this way because i am pg, but i know how my body can trick me, so until i see a test with two lines, i refuse to believe these are symptoms of pg lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Woohoooo!!! :happydance: Way to go, Purple!! :dance: :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS, sweetie :wohoo:

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Oooooooo Purple!!! Fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi gorgeous ladies :hi:

Wow, some great news running through the thread today, here's hoping there's more BFPs on the way!

Mbaby and Purple: Again, CONGRATULATIONS!! :hugs:

OMM: Keeping everything crossed that it's early pg symptoms and nothing else :hugs:

Wooly: Well done on the weightloss, hun, you're doing brilliantly! :hug:

HA: Keeping everything crossed that this cycle is the one for you :hugs:

Twinkle: Good luck with the HSG, you'll have to update me as I'll be going for mine next month! :hugs:

Butterfly: How are you doing, lovely? :hugs:

North: If only I could stick my hand through the laptop and nab those cupcakes!! Hee! :hugs:

Lava: Congrats!! I hope you get your little girl, too, but aww, little boys really do love their mum! :hugs:

FM: I hope you've had better luck with the clinic, they really do like to put us through it.. as if we're not stressed enough?? :hugs:

Dwrgi: Thank you for the lovely message :hugs: It's really interesting reading your IVF/ICSI story, if we have any chance, that will most likely be the route we'll be taking, it's good to to hear about it. Wishing you all the luck in the World with the egg collection next week. BIG :hugs:

Skye: As always, you are so positive, don't ever change! Oh, congratulations on the little girl... what a gorgeous name!! My husband is half Iranian, so I'm getting better with all the names as I've been meeting the family! I've been reading up on husband's condition and it does worry me that he has no 'signs' for the most easily fixable cause. I'm still swaying towards it being his immune system, in which case he won't have any sperm as his own immune system is killing them off. I'm just trying to prepare myself for the fact that I will most likely never be a mum. At least I'll always be a super, cool auntie! Look after yourself and your little 'belle' :hugs:

AND to anyone else I've missed, sending you BIG :hugs:, I'm hoping you'll all get your BFPs this month!! I think there's a hefty dose of :dust: flying around.. about blinking time, too!!

AFM: We've completely stopped TTC at present. With husband's other problem, we're not able to just try for fun, it's always a 'procedure', unfortunately. To be honest, I've really not be in the right frame of mind since we got the diagnosis. For now, we're just focusing on going for our tests and then picking up the dreaded results! Oh, and in the mean time, we're off to Madrid for a city break this weekend... the Rioja is calling me!! 

Much love, :hugs: and sunshine to all!

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Enjoy the Rioja-have a few on me!!!! Please don't be too disheartened hun-there are ways around all problems, and I'm sure that urologists can find a way around immune issues.... 

Don't give up hope! Get the tests done and in the meantime, try not to stress too much about things (I know that's hard!).

Have fun in Madrid!

Take it easy chick! xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S. My symptoms today-a throbbing pain every now and again in my right ovary. Hopefully cos it's full of good embies, but probably cos it's full of water!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- I am so rooting for you! Grow! Grow! follies!


----------



## onmymind17

FutureMommie said:


> Dwrgi- I am so rooting for you! Grow! Grow! follies!

I second that!!!! grow follies grow!!!! :happydance: grow follies grow!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Purplelou,fabulous amazing news Hun,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Onmymind ,o my goodness huni ,I am seriously excited ,please god let it be early pregnancy symptoms ,couldn't happen to a more lovely person ,I know u will be an amazing mummy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Chris sweetie, I sooo wish this thread would get 3rd time lucky this month with you too :hugs::hugs: Don't wanna say more and jinx it xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:

Purplelou thats FANTASTIC news :happydance:

Come on more BFP's :dust: 

Love :hugs: and :flower: to all

XxX


----------



## ttc11

Yay Purplelou!!! Congrats. :dance::dance::dance:

Here's to more BFPs on this site. :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies - I am keeping everything crossed for you all and throwing :dust: around like there is no limit to it!! I still feel like August is going to be lucky for someone (or more) here!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!!!

Congrats Purple!!! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi everyone :hi:

Purple - did you test again today?! Assume another BFP :)

Chris, when are you going to test, or are you waiting til AF is due?

For those who were interested, my friend had 15 eggs collected today, wow :happydance: :happydance:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Onmymind ,o my goodness huni ,I am seriously excited ,please god let it be early pregnancy symptoms ,couldn't happen to a more lovely person ,I know u will be an amazing mummy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwww thank you sweetheart!!! I am not going to believe it is pg symptoms until i see two lines lol, i have been fooled one too many times by my body, so for now i am just going to ignore it. I am perfectly fine today, no cramps, no crappy feeling, so who knows. I am keeping my butt on the whatevers wagon and i am putting my seat belt on so i dont fall off lol.


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Chris sweetie, I sooo wish this thread would get 3rd time lucky this month with you too :hugs::hugs: Don't wanna say more and jinx it xxx

Thanks honey, nope no jinxing it lol, for now i am firmly planted on the whatevers wagon lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Purple - did you test again today?! Assume another BFP :)
> 
> Chris, when are you going to test, or are you waiting til AF is due?
> 
> For those who were interested, my friend had 15 eggs collected today, wow :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

I honestly dont know when i could test, normally i have a 24 day cycle, which means af would be due friday, but the last cycle was 28 days, which would mean af would be due next wed. For now i am just going to wait and see what happens. I am praying so hard for it to work this month, it would mean that my DD would be in April, which is when my dad's birthday was, and that would be so very special, and i would have gotten pg in August, which is when my mom's, my niece's mine and my sisters birthday are. All i can do is pray to the Good Lord for his kindness and mercy. I have to say, today is my birthday, i turned 44 and for some reason i just feel like time has run out, stupid i know, but 44 is really getting up there :nope:


----------



## purplelou

Happy Birthday Chris!! :cake: Have a fabulous day. time is not running out, you are still young and beautiful :hugs: I hope you are getting spoiled for your special day :flower: I will send positive thoughts for you xxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

and butterfly - I didn't test lol! (although I have a few spares at home) thought I'd wait a few days before I test again


----------



## Macwooly

OMM - Happy Birthday :cake: Praying the God rewards you patience and gives you a fantastic birthday present by not allowing AF to visit for another 9 months :dust:

Loads of positive thoughts for the pregnant ladies that your pregnancies are happy; healthy and full term :friends:

And lots of :dust: for all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

onmymind17 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Purple - did you test again today?! Assume another BFP :)
> 
> Chris, when are you going to test, or are you waiting til AF is due?
> 
> For those who were interested, my friend had 15 eggs collected today, wow :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I honestly dont know when i could test, normally i have a 24 day cycle, which means af would be due friday, but the last cycle was 28 days, which would mean af would be due next wed. For now i am just going to wait and see what happens. I am praying so hard for it to work this month, it would mean that my DD would be in April, which is when my dad's birthday was, and that would be so very special, and i would have gotten pg in August, which is when my mom's, my niece's mine and my sisters birthday are. All i can do is pray to the Good Lord for his kindness and mercy. I have to say, today is my birthday, i turned 44 and for some reason i just feel like time has run out, stupid i know, but 44 is really getting up there :nope:Click to expand...

Honey I so hope it works for you this month :hug: - and Happy Birthday :cake:

I'm so with you on the 44 thing - I'll join you in November and it does feel like a big milestone even though we are only a few weeks older than before but then I think to myself did I feel the dame at 42 going on 43 and will I feel the same at 44 going on 45 (if I have to wait that long?) - I think the answer is probably yes so really it is just another number that happens to have passed by but really we still have a good few years in us :thumbup: 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Chris!!

I'm glad I stayed on the whatev's wagon as the first signs of the witch showed today - will phone the hospital tomorrow & make an appointment for my HSG.


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Happy Birthday Chris!! :cake: Have a fabulous day. time is not running out, you are still young and beautiful :hugs: I hope you are getting spoiled for your special day :flower: I will send positive thoughts for you xxxxxx

Awwww thanks honey, right now i am at work :wacko: and i started off my morning with our hot water tank not working AGAIN, we just replaced it in January, the funny thing was when Tom called the repair service, while he was on the phone it started working again lol, i guess they fixed it telepathicly lol. So for now there is nothing they can do, we just have to wait to see when/if it goes out again and then call again lol. I am looking forward to tonight, i am going to get me some egg rolls!!!!!!!!!! I am drooling just thinking about it lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Purple - did you test again today?! Assume another BFP :)
> 
> Chris, when are you going to test, or are you waiting til AF is due?
> 
> For those who were interested, my friend had 15 eggs collected today, wow :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I honestly dont know when i could test, normally i have a 24 day cycle, which means af would be due friday, but the last cycle was 28 days, which would mean af would be due next wed. For now i am just going to wait and see what happens. I am praying so hard for it to work this month, it would mean that my DD would be in April, which is when my dad's birthday was, and that would be so very special, and i would have gotten pg in August, which is when my mom's, my niece's mine and my sisters birthday are. All i can do is pray to the Good Lord for his kindness and mercy. I have to say, today is my birthday, i turned 44 and for some reason i just feel like time has run out, stupid i know, but 44 is really getting up there :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey I so hope it works for you this month :hug: - and Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> I'm so with you on the 44 thing - I'll join you in November and it does feel like a big milestone even though we are only a few weeks older than before but then I think to myself did I feel the dame at 42 going on 43 and will I feel the same at 44 going on 45 (if I have to wait that long?) - I think the answer is probably yes so really it is just another number that happens to have passed by but really we still have a good few years in us :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Your so right honey, i dont feel any older now than when i was 35, I guess i was just getting caught up in the whole number thing, but thank you for making me realize that 44 or not we can do this and have a healthy happy baby!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Happy Birthday Chris!!
> 
> I'm glad I stayed on the whatev's wagon as the first signs of the witch showed today - will phone the hospital tomorrow & make an appointment for my HSG.

Thanks honey, i am so sorry that she is showing signs of comming, big hugs to you. AFM i seriously cant tell if she is comming or not, so confusing this cycle, normally my boobies are really sore, and this time i have nothing, today i feel fine, just some on and off random cramps, but nothing like yesterday. I am with you on the whatevers wagon though, we will hold on to each other tight!!


----------



## onmymind17

LOL, and Twinkle, i LOVE your avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Chris...happy birthday :cake:

Age is just a number and I'm hoping this is your lucky month too

Twinkle... :hugs: sorry she's on her way...love the avatar :winkwink:

:dust: and :hugs: to all

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks - I know it's a bit offensive but it was just too funny not to have!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies,

the grape vine has it that there have been some recent BFPs and i'm so excited for you!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!

for all others please keep the faith! There are several on the graduates page about ready to pop. It will happen for you too!!

all my dust to you all! HA, futute mommy, Heart tree, Twinkle,and everyone else much love!! 

anna


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks - I know it's a bit offensive but it was just too funny not to have!

LOL, i dont think its offensive at all, i think its hysterical, and exactly how i feel lol :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Purple - did you test again today?! Assume another BFP :)
> 
> Chris, when are you going to test, or are you waiting til AF is due?
> 
> For those who were interested, my friend had 15 eggs collected today, wow :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I honestly dont know when i could test, normally i have a 24 day cycle, which means af would be due friday, but the last cycle was 28 days, which would mean af would be due next wed. For now i am just going to wait and see what happens. I am praying so hard for it to work this month, it would mean that my DD would be in April, which is when my dad's birthday was, and that would be so very special, and i would have gotten pg in August, which is when my mom's, my niece's mine and my sisters birthday are. All i can do is pray to the Good Lord for his kindness and mercy. I have to say, today is my birthday, i turned 44 and for some reason i just feel like time has run out, stupid i know, but 44 is really getting up there :nope:Click to expand...

Happy Birthday Chris!! Have a great day! 
You're time isn't over! PMA young lady!!

:cake::cake::cake::cake::hug::hug::hug::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Tiger- Enjoy your trip to madrid

OMM- Happy Birthday!!!! FX for you and I agree with Dwrgi you time is not over!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Happy Birthday Chris!!
> 
> I'm glad I stayed on the whatev's wagon as the first signs of the witch showed today - will phone the hospital tomorrow & make an appointment for my HSG.

Blinking witch, but good to get the HSG sorted! Good luck hun! xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

LOL, thanks so much ladies, for the wonderful birthday wishes!!! And your right Dwrgi, PMA, i will remember that, heck im not old right!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

onmymind17 said:


> LOL, thanks so much ladies, for the wonderful birthday wishes!!! And your right Dwrgi, PMA, i will remember that, heck im not old right!!!!!

keep listening to the frog!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Damn I was doing so well then I listened to a song someone posted about infertility and now I'm blubbing by eyes out :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

twinkle1975 said:


> Damn I was doing so well then I listened to a song someone posted about infertility and now I'm blubbing by eyes out :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,happy birthday lovely,44 is gonna be lucky for u and me as that's wen we will get our extra sticky beans ,hope u have a great nite and enjoy those egg rolls ,stay strong huni your time is coming,love always ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## lavalux

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

Happy Birthday, Chris!!!! :flower:


Of course, it is not too late for you. My mom was 43 when she had me (40 years ago and without fertility treatments), DH's cousin had her baby naturally at 44, and my boss' good friend just had a baby at 47 with IVF.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Butterfly67 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Damn I was doing so well then I listened to a song someone posted about infertility and now I'm blubbing by eyes out :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No time for a full post because I'm meeting DH for an early movie date in a few minutes, but I TOTALLY SOBBED at a bookstore this afternoon... was in the kids section shopping for my 4yo nephew's bday, and found a sequel to one of his favorite books (Knuffle Bunny, if you really want to know - really cute book). Anyway, I read thru the book quickly standing there in the store. It's written by a dad about his own daughter - Knuffle Bunny is her special lovey she can't live without - and at the end this book he writes something to his daughter about how he hopes he gets to see her grow up and graduate school and get married and have a family and pass Knuffle Bunny on to her kids - I totally lost it right then and there, because that's what I want, damnit!!!! :brat: :brat: :brat:

So I'm right there with you, Twinks. 

Happy birthday, OMM - I'm so glad you're a part of our group. xoxo I hope you have a lovely day, numbers be damned. :hugs:

bye all - off to rendezvous with my hubby!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- today I saw a lady with twin girls and they were so cute together, and I remember thinking thats what I want! Our time is coming!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your date night with hubby!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Damn I was doing so well then I listened to a song someone posted about infertility and now I'm blubbing by eyes out :cry:

Awwww :hugs::hugs: chin up sweetheart, we can do this, you just keep chanting that in your head, heck just say it out loud, "WE CAN and WILL HAVE A BABY".


----------



## Butterfly67

We WILL all get there

:dust: :dust: :dust:

:hug:


----------



## onmymind17

:dust:


Desperado167 said:


> Chris ,happy birthday lovely,44 is gonna be lucky for u and me as that's wen we will get our extra sticky beans ,hope u have a great nite and enjoy those egg rolls ,stay strong huni your time is coming,love always ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Yeah, i like that idea, we can and will do this, and this time our little ones will stick and grow!!!! 

LOL, my work day is never going to end!!!! I want my egg rolls!!!!!!!!! lol :haha:

I love you too honey, i am sending you lots of :dust: and love!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> :cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
> 
> Happy Birthday, Chris!!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Of course, it is not too late for you. My mom was 43 when she had me (40 years ago and without fertility treatments), DH's cousin had her baby naturally at 44, and my boss' good friend just had a baby at 47 with IVF.

Thanks honey, i appreciate the birthday wish and the encouragement, and i am hoping i can catch some of your twin dust lol.!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Damn I was doing so well then I listened to a song someone posted about infertility and now I'm blubbing by eyes out :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No time for a full post because I'm meeting DH for an early movie date in a few minutes, but I TOTALLY SOBBED at a bookstore this afternoon... was in the kids section shopping for my 4yo nephew's bday, and found a sequel to one of his favorite books (Knuffle Bunny, if you really want to know - really cute book). Anyway, I read thru the book quickly standing there in the store. It's written by a dad about his own daughter - Knuffle Bunny is her special lovey she can't live without - and at the end this book he writes something to his daughter about how he hopes he gets to see her grow up and graduate school and get married and have a family and pass Knuffle Bunny on to her kids - I totally lost it right then and there, because that's what I want, damnit!!!! :brat: :brat: :brat:
> 
> So I'm right there with you, Twinks.
> 
> Happy birthday, OMM - I'm so glad you're a part of our group. xoxo I hope you have a lovely day, numbers be damned. :hugs:
> 
> bye all - off to rendezvous with my hubby!Click to expand...

Oh sweetheart your going to make me cry now!!!!!!!!! Please dont worry, our time WILL come!!! Yours is right around the corner, i just know it!!! Thank you so much for the birthday wish, and i am VERY thankful and blessed to know all you ladies, i honestly dont know what i would have done without all of you!!! And i think this should be our new motto on the whatevers wagon, "NUMBERS BE DAMNED" HE HE HE I LOVE IT!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

:hugs2::hugs2::hug::kiss::kiss:Ladies you have all made my birthday very special, i just wanted to thank you all for the love and support i get on here every day, i really dont know how i would be able to continue with this journey if it was not for all of you. Thank you for being my friends!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> :hugs2::hugs2::hug::kiss::kiss:Ladies you have all made my birthday very special, i just wanted to thank you all for the love and support i get on here every day, i really dont know how i would be able to continue with this journey if it was not for all of you. Thank you for being my friends!!!!

U are so sweet ,that made me cry but good tears of joy ,glad u had a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Happy Birthdayyyy Chris :cake::cake::cake: Here is to a lovely funny lady :drunk::drunk: 

"Happy Birthdaaaaay tooo youuu, happy birthdaaay tooo youuu, happy birthdaaay dear Chriiiiiiis, happy birrrthhhdaaaay tooo youuuuuuuuu!!!!!"

Twinks :hugs::hugs::hugs: damn the bitch witch "Amazingly enough, don't give a shit" this month bb, you are close to the tx you've working so hard for. Your lucky month is coming xxxxx

All sweet ladies of this thread. here is some more baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning everybody! How are you all? I hope you're all good? 

Purple-did you test again??? How are you feeling today hun?? Hope you're okay? Big :hugs: to you! xx

HA-how are you feeling post IUI? Also post in laws??? When do you test? Fingers crossed for you! :hugs: xx

FM-did you hear from the clinic in the end?? What's happening with you now??? Does treatment start next cycle?? Hope you're okay? :hugs:xx

Chris-how were the egg rolls?? I hope they were super delicious!!! Did you have a good birthday?? :hugs::hugs:xxxx

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody else on here! How are you all today???

AFM, I have just returned from my CD9 scan (second scan essentially). I am so pleased to say that they found NINE follicles, which I am so delighted about and they couldn't quite believe! There are five in one ovary and four in the other, all ranging between 9-12 mm. The womb lining is also thickening nicely, they were delighted with that too, as it suggests the presence of oestrogen, which suggests the presence of eggs, and not empty follies (not that all follies will contain eggs, of course!). So, the nurse said, "Whatever you're doing, keep on doing it as you're definitely doing something right!!" With an amh of 2.piggin 9, nobody expected any more than 5, so I can't quite believe it. 

So, I have another scan on Monday and then they think egg collection will be on Wednesday and Thursday. Yikes.

Anyway, fingers crossed that everything carries on smoothly. I was so excited this morning, and it just shows that no more how phlegmatic I've tried to be about these things, I obviously really really want this to work.... However, I'm back to phlegmatic now.....Back to phlegm!! Yuk!

Love to you all and huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: as always!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
That is such wonderful news. 9! Woo Hoo. That is a great number. All that milk, water & protein must have helped those eggies grow. Keep up the good work and the egg collection & transfer will be here before you know it. Then they only put back the best fertilized embies! And you've got a great lining for them to snuggle into. This is going to be it. Keep that PMA, girl. Your BFP is right around the corner. ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

That is awesome news dwrgi, congrats, a great number of follies, am so excited for you and sounds like you have a brilliant chance there - how many will they implant? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Just heard from my bff this morning that she got 7 embryos from her 15 eggs so it's all good for her too. They will only implant 1 unfortunately but they will freeze and other good ones for the future.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 9 whooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo!!! Way to go MOMMA!!!!!! See that is a great sign too 9 that at least one will stick for 9 months!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you i am bouncing around in my chair here!!!!

Purple, how are you feeling honey? And you too MABaby, sending you ladies lots of sticky dust.

Skye, thanks so much for the birthday song lol, i could hear you singing it in my head lol.

AFM OMG the egg rolls were FANTASTIC lol. I ate so much last night i think i put on 10lbs lol. Actually i weighed myself this morning and i am down about 7 lbs!!!!!!!! Now if i can just stay away from the egg rolls lol.

To all my lovely ladies, Mcwoolly, Despie, HA, FM, Butterfly, Lava, dang i know i am missing someone, i love you all!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - 9 follies?? yay!! that's brilliant news!!!:yipee::yipee: will you just have one put back or do the clinic try more than one??? omg I am soooo excited for you!!

Happy - How are you doing?? I hope you are are feeling good!

fm - when does the treatment start and is your clinic being nicer - I sure hope so!

OMM - how were the egg rolls?? are they like little rolls with veggies/meat etc in (Ithink we call them spring rolls- if so , I LOVE them!!) did you enjoy the rest of your birthday?? way to go on the weight loss!!

Lava I can't believe that almost 15 weeks have pssed for you!! Time seems to be flying!

skye how are you feeling?? and is your little girl behaving?

never - how are you doing??

Twinkle - I almost snorted tea up my nose when I saw your new avatar last pm - lmao!! Brilliant!

Macwooly (you are doing fab on the weight loss!!) Butterfly - huge big :hugs: ladies

tigerlily - if you haven't left yet, have a wonderful trip to Madrid!

gosh I know I have forgotten someone - so sorry :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: for all xx

afm - thank you for asking ladies, I feel completely normal. I will test again over the weekend I think (just to be sure) but apart from feeling a bit weary at the end of the of the work day (which could be explained by the fact I am not sleeping great and keep waking thinking "am I really pregnant" I have a GP appt Friday (my half day from work) I don't think anything much happens except he refers me to the midwife who will see me at around 10 weeks. just hoping this bean is sticky xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi-:happydance::happydance: 9 follies, that is so awesome!!!!!! I'm so excited that everything is going as planned!!!!!!!!!

AFM- Thanks for checking on me, we don't get started until next cycle unless we get pg this month, I think I'm cd11. I'm pretty relaxed about it this month I guess because I counting down the days until we can get started. The clinic did call me back and I went and had my blood work done cd3, if af shows then my dh will have his blood work done. He switched to and HSA:growlmad: so he has to pay out of pocket whereas if he'd kept his traditional health insurance all labs would have been covered so we will just wait to make sure I'm not pg so that money won't be wasted. So still keeping fx for this cycle but ready to get on with IVF if this isn't it.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you guys! You are the best! Of course, we don't know how many eggs they will get from the follicles, and then we don't know how many will fertilize, if any, so got to keep my excitement (excitment?) in check! I know that if it comes to it, they can put three back. Even then, there is a huge chance they won't implant.... So many things to worry about... Am going to leave it there!!

Purple-please try not to worry hun. I am sure that your little bean is a sticky bean. It is very hard to carry on as normal when you realise you are PG, but try to relax and try not to worry! As Lava said, PMA!!! :flower:

Way to go on the 7lbs loss Chris-that's flippin marvellous!! Strangely, I fancy egg rolls now too!! :thumbup::thumbup:

FM-feeling relaxed about it is the ideal way! I'm glad you weren't even sure of your CD day!!! That's the way kiddo!! I know how you feel-after a point, once you know you're going for treatment, you just want it to start! Good luck hun! xx

Hello to everybody! What wonderful women you all are!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - 9 follies?? yay!! that's brilliant news!!!:yipee::yipee: will you just have one put back or do the clinic try more than one??? omg I am soooo excited for you!!
> 
> Happy - How are you doing?? I hope you are are feeling good!
> 
> fm - when does the treatment start and is your clinic being nicer - I sure hope so!
> 
> OMM - how were the egg rolls?? are they like little rolls with veggies/meat etc in (Ithink we call them spring rolls- if so , I LOVE them!!) did you enjoy the rest of your birthday?? way to go on the weight loss!!
> 
> Lava I can't believe that almost 15 weeks have pssed for you!! Time seems to be flying!
> 
> skye how are you feeling?? and is your little girl behaving?
> 
> never - how are you doing??
> 
> Twinkle - I almost snorted tea up my nose when I saw your new avatar last pm - lmao!! Brilliant!
> 
> Macwooly (you are doing fab on the weight loss!!) Butterfly - huge big :hugs: ladies
> 
> tigerlily - if you haven't left yet, have a wonderful trip to Madrid!
> 
> gosh I know I have forgotten someone - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for all xx
> 
> afm - thank you for asking ladies, I feel completely normal. I will test again over the weekend I think (just to be sure) but apart from feeling a bit weary at the end of the of the work day (which could be explained by the fact I am not sleeping great and keep waking thinking "am I really pregnant" I have a GP appt Friday (my half day from work) I don't think anything much happens except he refers me to the midwife who will see me at around 10 weeks. just hoping this bean is sticky xx

We have egg rolls and spring rolls here, our spring rolls are all veggies, cabbage carrots, etc, the egg rolls usually have shrimp and other things in them, some places have good egg rolls and others are eeeeh, this place we go to has great egg rolls, i think they also have pork in them too. Yummmm now i wish i had one with me for lunch lol. I had an enjoyable evening, except for the fact that our hot water tank quit working again, so now we are waiting for the part to arrive on friday, and i am praying that i can get the repair guy out tomorrow to put it in, otherwise we might have to deal with no hot water until monday :growlmad:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I am trying not to worry, and actually there are a few exciting distractions going on here in this thread to keep me occupied!! so I am very excited about your ITF! (bless your dad) so there is a chance of twins....or even triplets..... I am hoping with all my heart that there are so many good eggs it's difficult for the doctor to choose and then that they just implant and stick beautifully.


----------



## purplelou

onmymind17 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - 9 follies?? yay!! that's brilliant news!!!:yipee::yipee: will you just have one put back or do the clinic try more than one??? omg I am soooo excited for you!!
> 
> Happy - How are you doing?? I hope you are are feeling good!
> 
> fm - when does the treatment start and is your clinic being nicer - I sure hope so!
> 
> OMM - how were the egg rolls?? are they like little rolls with veggies/meat etc in (Ithink we call them spring rolls- if so , I LOVE them!!) did you enjoy the rest of your birthday?? way to go on the weight loss!!
> 
> Lava I can't believe that almost 15 weeks have pssed for you!! Time seems to be flying!
> 
> skye how are you feeling?? and is your little girl behaving?
> 
> never - how are you doing??
> 
> Twinkle - I almost snorted tea up my nose when I saw your new avatar last pm - lmao!! Brilliant!
> 
> Macwooly (you are doing fab on the weight loss!!) Butterfly - huge big :hugs: ladies
> 
> tigerlily - if you haven't left yet, have a wonderful trip to Madrid!
> 
> gosh I know I have forgotten someone - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for all xx
> 
> afm - thank you for asking ladies, I feel completely normal. I will test again over the weekend I think (just to be sure) but apart from feeling a bit weary at the end of the of the work day (which could be explained by the fact I am not sleeping great and keep waking thinking "am I really pregnant" I have a GP appt Friday (my half day from work) I don't think anything much happens except he refers me to the midwife who will see me at around 10 weeks. just hoping this bean is sticky xx
> 
> We have egg rolls and spring rolls here, our spring rolls are all veggies, cabbage carrots, etc, the egg rolls usually have shrimp and other things in them, some places have good egg rolls and others are eeeeh, this place we go to has great egg rolls, i think they also have pork in them too. Yummmm now i wish i had one with me for lunch lol. I had an enjoyable evening, except for the fact that our hot water tank quit working again, so now we are waiting for the part to arrive on friday, and i am praying that i can get the repair guy out tomorrow to put it in, otherwise we might have to deal with no hot water until monday :growlmad:Click to expand...

ok so they sound like a similar thing - now I am starving lol!! hope your water gets fixed soon!! our boiler exploded just before Christmas 2 years back - it was soooo cold and there was no heating and no hot water. it was miserable for several days :( so you have all my sympathies :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwirgi...fantastic news..I'm loving your updates and so hoping that you get to see those two lines very soon :hugs:

Purplelou...congrats again...the don't even test at the GP's :dohh: you'll get your maternity exemption certificate (free dental and prescription form) for me I then got a letter to book in at hospital, a letter to arrange a visit from the MW to do your green notes (usually done around 8-10 weeks) and a scan date will come through :hugs:

Tiger...happy holidays :flower: sorry you still haven't felt up to :sex: it's horrible when you don't feel up to being intimate after getting news like that. I hope you are still having big cuddles though :hugs:

OMM...happy birthday and :yipee: on the fab weight loss! When are you due to test?

Butterfly..,you doing ok?

HA...:hugs: I'm sure your coming to the end of your TWW? Massive buckets of :dust:

FM...enjoy the chilled month :hugs: shame about DH changing insurance huh? 

Wooly...superb weightoss for you too, hoping you get your BFP this month too :hugs:

I know I've missed people...sorry but :hugs: and :dust: to you too :flower:

AFM, still plodding along and symptom free :dohh: having a lovely time in Vegas although I'm starting to think about my upcoming scan and approaching my last milestone too. I'm SURE that Furry is doing ok in there, my fingers are permanently crossed right now!

:hugs: love and :dust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry ladies I've been lurking for a few days as struggling a bit at the moment with my moods.

Well done to all the ladies who have recently got their BFPs. Wishing you all happy; healthy; full term pregnancies :flower:

Loads of positive sticky vibes for all those ladies already pregnant.

And lots of :dust: for all waiting on their BFPs and praying that those BFPs are with you all soon and that they are the start of healthy; full term pregnancies :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Sorry ladies I've been lurking for a few days as struggling a bit at the moment with my moods.
> 
> Well done to all the ladies who have recently got their BFPs. Wishing you all happy; healthy; full term pregnancies :flower:
> 
> Loads of positive sticky vibes for all those ladies already pregnant.
> 
> And lots of :dust: for all waiting on their BFPs and praying that those BFPs are with you all soon and that they are the start of healthy; full term pregnancies :dust:

Honey i am sending you all kinds of warm :hugs:, i sure hope your moods improve, come on sweetheart, chin up, WE CAN DO THIS, please dont let it get you down. Lots of love is heading your way!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Dwirgi...fantastic news..I'm loving your updates and so hoping that you get to see those two lines very soon :hugs:
> 
> Purplelou...congrats again...the don't even test at the GP's :dohh: you'll get your maternity exemption certificate (free dental and prescription form) for me I then got a letter to book in at hospital, a letter to arrange a visit from the MW to do your green notes (usually done around 8-10 weeks) and a scan date will come through :hugs:
> 
> Tiger...happy holidays :flower: sorry you still haven't felt up to :sex: it's horrible when you don't feel up to being intimate after getting news like that. I hope you are still having big cuddles though :hugs:
> 
> OMM...happy birthday and :yipee: on the fab weight loss! When are you due to test?
> 
> Butterfly..,you doing ok?
> 
> HA...:hugs: I'm sure your coming to the end of your TWW? Massive buckets of :dust:
> 
> FM...enjoy the chilled month :hugs: shame about DH changing insurance huh?
> 
> Wooly...superb weightoss for you too, hoping you get your BFP this month too :hugs:
> 
> I know I've missed people...sorry but :hugs: and :dust: to you too :flower:
> 
> AFM, still plodding along and symptom free :dohh: having a lovely time in Vegas although I'm starting to think about my upcoming scan and approaching my last milestone too. I'm SURE that Furry is doing ok in there, my fingers are permanently crossed right now!
> 
> :hugs: love and :dust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Thank you for the birthday wishes, and i am not sure on the testing, near as i can figure i am 10dpo today, if i have a 24 day cycle then af would be due tomorrow, but last cycle was 28 days, so that would be tuesday, i figure if no af by tues then i will test. I checked my cervix, this morning, normally i am low and very firm when af is near, it was very high this morning and kind of soft, i dont want to get excited about that though since i know it has fooled me before lol. All i can do is keep my fingers crossed and pray like mad!!

Awww i am sure tha Flurry is perfectly comfortable and snuggled in there, awww i wish i was with you in Vegas, what a fun time!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Dwirgi...fantastic news..I'm loving your updates and so hoping that you get to see those two lines very soon :hugs:
> 
> Purplelou...congrats again...the don't even test at the GP's :dohh: you'll get your maternity exemption certificate (free dental and prescription form) for me I then got a letter to book in at hospital, a letter to arrange a visit from the MW to do your green notes (usually done around 8-10 weeks) and a scan date will come through :hugs:
> 
> Tiger...happy holidays :flower: sorry you still haven't felt up to :sex: it's horrible when you don't feel up to being intimate after getting news like that. I hope you are still having big cuddles though :hugs:
> 
> OMM...happy birthday and :yipee: on the fab weight loss! When are you due to test?
> 
> Butterfly..,you doing ok?
> 
> HA...:hugs: I'm sure your coming to the end of your TWW? Massive buckets of :dust:
> 
> FM...enjoy the chilled month :hugs: shame about DH changing insurance huh?
> 
> Wooly...superb weightoss for you too, hoping you get your BFP this month too :hugs:
> 
> I know I've missed people...sorry but :hugs: and :dust: to you too :flower:
> 
> AFM, still plodding along and symptom free :dohh: having a lovely time in Vegas although I'm starting to think about my upcoming scan and approaching my last milestone too. I'm SURE that Furry is doing ok in there, my fingers are permanently crossed right now!
> 
> :hugs: love and :dust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:
> 
> XxX
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes, and i am not sure on the testing, near as i can figure i am 10dpo today, if i have a 24 day cycle then af would be due tomorrow, but last cycle was 28 days, so that would be tuesday, i figure if no af by tues then i will test. I checked my cervix, this morning, normally i am low and very firm when af is near, it was very high this morning and kind of soft, i dont want to get excited about that though since i know it has fooled me before lol. All i can do is keep my fingers crossed and pray like mad!!
> 
> Awww i am sure tha Flurry is perfectly comfortable and snuggled in there, awww i wish i was with you in Vegas, what a fun time!!!!Click to expand...

Chris-I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed that all these signs mean a YOU KNOW WHAT!!! Hope boiler is fixed too!! xx

Neeeeeeeeeever! I've missed you! Vegas sounds mighty cool!!! Hope you're having a fabulous time! It sounds as if the little bean is good and snug in its new home, so I am certain that all will be well with you!! Try not to worry hun! 

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!
xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

OMM- Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> HA-how are you feeling post IUI? Also post in laws??? When do you test? Fingers crossed for you! :hugs: xx
> ...
> AFM, I have just returned from my CD9 scan (second scan essentially). I am so pleased to say that they found NINE follicles, which I am so delighted about and they couldn't quite believe! There are five in one ovary and four in the other, all ranging between 9-12 mm. The womb lining is also thickening nicely, they were delighted with that too, as it suggests the presence of oestrogen, which suggests the presence of eggs, and not empty follies (not that all follies will contain eggs, of course!). So, the nurse said, "Whatever you're doing, keep on doing it as you're definitely doing something right!!" With an amh of 2.piggin 9, nobody expected any more than 5, so I can't quite believe it.
> 
> So, I have another scan on Monday and then they think egg collection will be on Wednesday and Thursday. Yikes.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed that everything carries on smoothly. I was so excited this morning, and it just shows that no more how phlegmatic I've tried to be about these things, I obviously really really want this to work.... However, I'm back to phlegmatic now.....Back to phlegm!! Yuk!
> 
> Love to you all and huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: as always!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


The in-law visit was MUCH better than I had anticipated. Much better than any previous visit has gone. So that was a big relief. And still an even bigger relief when they left. :winkwink:

As for my tww, I'm really having a hard time. I am just having a lot of anxiety. I feel like we are fooling ourselves and wasting our time with this. Official testing day is next Tuesday (14dpIUI), but if this one is anything like the last two, AF will show over the weekend (I've never made it all the way to testing day after an IUI). I had a LONG appt with my counselor yesterday. My boobs are killing me and my ovaries are twitching like Mexican jumping beans, and I know it's all caused by my elevated progesterone from the suppositories because I get the exact same thing every month when I'm not pregnant, so I know absolutely nothing can be concluded from those "symptoms" other than my progesterone suppositories are doing exactly what they're supposed to do. My shoulders have been up around my ears for about a week now - I keep having to force myself to relax my back muscles. I'm just miserably on edge. I wish I could find out right now and be done with it... and I'm terrified of finding out. So yeah, I'm kind of a mess. :cry:

WTG growing those follies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- The anxiety that comes with ttc is horrible, I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. The tension is the worse and being on edge sucks. I actually made myself physically sick with my last IUI and I promised that I wouldn't do that to myself again. TTC can consume you and I've come to realize that I might as well be hopeful during the 2ww, what will it hurt? You can never prepare yourself for the bfn if it comes. I'm praying that you will be able to jump back on the whatever wagon. Its ok though if you aren't in a positive place right now, I have enough PMA for the both of us. I'm hoping that your cycle end with the bfp that you sooooooo deserve!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> HA- The anxiety that comes with ttc is horrible, I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. The tension is the worse and being on edge sucks. I actually made myself physically sick with my last IUI and I promised that I wouldn't do that to myself again. TTC can consume you and I've come to realize that I might as well be hopeful during the 2ww, what will it hurt? You can never prepare yourself for the bfn if it comes. I'm praying that you will be able to jump back on the whatever wagon. Its ok though if you aren't in a positive place right now, I have enough PMA for the both of us. I'm hoping that your cycle end with the bfp that you sooooooo deserve!:hugs:

I had a little cry on DH when he got home, and he admitted he's having anxiety about it, too. I think what I had forgotten was how the tww is exponentially more difficult when you're in treatment than in a natural cycle. :nope: I remember how sick you were last time. I don't think I'm to that point yet... we'll see how the weekend plays out! Thank you for the prayers and PMA, to all of you... it's nice to have friends to lean on who have walked in your shoes. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

OMM,
Congrats on the weight loss. I am impressed that you haven't starting testing yet. I think I started testing four days before my expected period, but I was always terrible about staying on the whatever wagon during the TTW. I am praying that this will be your BFP and sticky bean! Have a great weekend and keep us posted. :thumbup:

HA,
I just had to drop in and give you a bit of encouragement. I know what it is like to be in the grueling TTW after an IUI and you are right, it is different when it is a treatment cycle and you've been taking hormones to grow the follies, trigger shots to force ovulation while being monitored by your doctors. That part you feel like you and your medical team are doing everything y'all can and then after the insemination ... stop, wait, wait some more, and symptom spot, stress, and wonder how you will handle a BFN or AF if she arrives, and what you will do next for Plan B or Plan Z or whatever. And it's stressful for the husbands because they have had their time to "perform" and now they need to sit back and wait to be told how they did on their test. Honey, it sucks! There are no two ways about it. But, I was pretty cynical before I got my BFP. I was planning for donor egg IVF because by the time we could save the money for the protocol, I felt it would be too late for my "old" eggs. But, I had a lot of support from the women on here and from my DH (even though he sometimes drove me a little crazy with his seeming nonchalance about it all - he was just internalizing the stress while I was overflowing with it). Anyway, all this say, that we will be right here with you during the wait. And it doesn't matter how tired or cynical or anxious you are feeling, we will uplift you and you can still get your good result in the end. You know that it will happen for you. Why not this cycle? So, try a little PMA if you can. Once you have your BFP, you will be like me and up at 3 am posting on this thread because you didn't catch your nurse before the office closed with your genetic abnormality screening results and are worried about the babies. :wacko:

Anyway, I love you ladies and I am very excited about all that the good baby dust floating around on here. For those of you still waiting for your sticky beans, it will happen for you. Your time WILL come! Hang in there. :flower: :hugs:

Ok, I'm going to go back to bed and see if I can't catch a few more :sleep:


----------



## purplelou

Happy Auntie - I just wanted to send you all the cyber :hugs: I can :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If I were closer I would pop round (unannounced!) and give you a huge hug in person.....of course that would be creepy since really I am a stranger. anyway, I just wanted to know that you are occupying my thoughts :hugs2:


I Know I have only been on the site/thread for months, but I feel like you ladies are my friends (I hope that's not too weird)


----------



## purplelou

afm - I tested this am (just to be sure) the line is still there but it seems a little fainter to me..... I'm just keeping hopeful.


----------



## Desperado167

purplelou said:


> afm - I tested this am (just to be sure) the line is still there but it seems a little fainter to me..... I'm just keeping hopeful.

Darken line darken ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> HA- The anxiety that comes with ttc is horrible, I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. The tension is the worse and being on edge sucks. I actually made myself physically sick with my last IUI and I promised that I wouldn't do that to myself again. TTC can consume you and I've come to realize that I might as well be hopeful during the 2ww, what will it hurt? You can never prepare yourself for the bfn if it comes. I'm praying that you will be able to jump back on the whatever wagon. Its ok though if you aren't in a positive place right now, I have enough PMA for the both of us. I'm hoping that your cycle end with the bfp that you sooooooo deserve!:hugs:
> 
> I had a little cry on DH when he got home, and he admitted he's having anxiety about it, too. I think what I had forgotten was how the tww is exponentially more difficult when you're in treatment than in a natural cycle. :nope: I remember how sick you were last time. I don't think I'm to that point yet... we'll see how the weekend plays out! Thank you for the prayers and PMA, to all of you... it's nice to have friends to lean on who have walked in your shoes. :hugs:Click to expand...

Honey i am sending you big hugs, omg i know exactly how you are feeling and your right, while TTC natually is stressful when your going through a treatment its oh so much worse, i had to laugh when you said your shoulders were up around your ears, i do the exact same thing, and my chiropractor yells at me all the time. I will be laying in bed thinking ok i am relaxed and all of a sudden one of my shoulders drops down, and i think ugh, will you just relax, i actually have bumps of muscle from constantly doing it. All i can do is pray for you honey that this IUI works for you!!!! I have a real good feeling about it, that your going to hop on this wave of bfp's going around!!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> OMM,
> Congrats on the weight loss. I am impressed that you haven't starting testing yet. I think I started testing four days before my expected period, but I was always terrible about staying on the whatever wagon during the TTW. I am praying that this will be your BFP and sticky bean! Have a great weekend and keep us posted. :thumbup:
> 
> HA,
> I just had to drop in and give you a bit of encouragement. I know what it is like to be in the grueling TTW after an IUI and you are right, it is different when it is a treatment cycle and you've been taking hormones to grow the follies, trigger shots to force ovulation while being monitored by your doctors. That part you feel like you and your medical team are doing everything y'all can and then after the insemination ... stop, wait, wait some more, and symptom spot, stress, and wonder how you will handle a BFN or AF if she arrives, and what you will do next for Plan B or Plan Z or whatever. And it's stressful for the husbands because they have had their time to "perform" and now they need to sit back and wait to be told how they did on their test. Honey, it sucks! There are no two ways about it. But, I was pretty cynical before I got my BFP. I was planning for donor egg IVF because by the time we could save the money for the protocol, I felt it would be too late for my "old" eggs. But, I had a lot of support from the women on here and from my DH (even though he sometimes drove me a little crazy with his seeming nonchalance about it all - he was just internalizing the stress while I was overflowing with it). Anyway, all this say, that we will be right here with you during the wait. And it doesn't matter how tired or cynical or anxious you are feeling, we will uplift you and you can still get your good result in the end. You know that it will happen for you. Why not this cycle? So, try a little PMA if you can. Once you have your BFP, you will be like me and up at 3 am posting on this thread because you didn't catch your nurse before the office closed with your genetic abnormality screening results and are worried about the babies. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I love you ladies and I am very excited about all that the good baby dust floating around on here. For those of you still waiting for your sticky beans, it will happen for you. Your time WILL come! Hang in there. :flower: :hugs:
> 
> Ok, I'm going to go back to bed and see if I can't catch a few more :sleep:

LOL, thanks honey, i am going to keep working on the weight loss, as for the testing, yea i caved :blush: it was a bfn, i am pretty sure that AF will be here, i took my temp yesterday morning and again this morning, big drop, so i have put the batteries in my new CBFM and i am just waiting to push the M on it. I have also been doing a LOT of thinking about donor eggs, sigh...... I really wish i had the money to try an IVF cycle with my own eggs, but here in the states it would cost me about $12,000 for one cycle, and i just cant afford to throw that money away, it would take me forever to save up for that, plus with my age, i dont even know if they would let me do it, even though my last FSH was only 6.5. Ahhhhhhhhh i am so frustrated right now, i want a baby so badly and i just dont understand why we cant do this on our own!!!! Sorry this turned into a vent, i am just a bit frustrated right now, nothing seems to help!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Happy Auntie - I just wanted to send you all the cyber :hugs: I can :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If I were closer I would pop round (unannounced!) and give you a huge hug in person.....of course that would be creepy since really I am a stranger. anyway, I just wanted to know that you are occupying my thoughts :hugs2:
> 
> 
> I Know I have only been on the site/thread for months, but I feel like you ladies are my friends (I hope that's not too weird)

LOL, honey its not weird at all, i think we all feel that way about each other, we love you!!!! Now share some of that baby dust will you LOL.:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> afm - I tested this am (just to be sure) the line is still there but it seems a little fainter to me..... I'm just keeping hopeful.

Do not, i repeat DO NOT pay attention to how dark the lines are, they vary from test to test even in the same box of them. I am sure your little one is just fine!!!! Try to relax, stress is not good for the baby, i know easier said than done lol. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> OMM,
> Congrats on the weight loss. I am impressed that you haven't starting testing yet. I think I started testing four days before my expected period, but I was always terrible about staying on the whatever wagon during the TTW. I am praying that this will be your BFP and sticky bean! Have a great weekend and keep us posted. :thumbup:
> 
> HA,
> I just had to drop in and give you a bit of encouragement. I know what it is like to be in the grueling TTW after an IUI and you are right, it is different when it is a treatment cycle and you've been taking hormones to grow the follies, trigger shots to force ovulation while being monitored by your doctors. That part you feel like you and your medical team are doing everything y'all can and then after the insemination ... stop, wait, wait some more, and symptom spot, stress, and wonder how you will handle a BFN or AF if she arrives, and what you will do next for Plan B or Plan Z or whatever. And it's stressful for the husbands because they have had their time to "perform" and now they need to sit back and wait to be told how they did on their test. Honey, it sucks! There are no two ways about it. But, I was pretty cynical before I got my BFP. I was planning for donor egg IVF because by the time we could save the money for the protocol, I felt it would be too late for my "old" eggs. But, I had a lot of support from the women on here and from my DH (even though he sometimes drove me a little crazy with his seeming nonchalance about it all - he was just internalizing the stress while I was overflowing with it). Anyway, all this say, that we will be right here with you during the wait. And it doesn't matter how tired or cynical or anxious you are feeling, we will uplift you and you can still get your good result in the end. You know that it will happen for you. Why not this cycle? So, try a little PMA if you can. Once you have your BFP, you will be like me and up at 3 am posting on this thread because you didn't catch your nurse before the office closed with your genetic abnormality screening results and are worried about the babies. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I love you ladies and I am very excited about all that the good baby dust floating around on here. For those of you still waiting for your sticky beans, it will happen for you. Your time WILL come! Hang in there. :flower: :hugs:
> 
> Ok, I'm going to go back to bed and see if I can't catch a few more :sleep:
> 
> LOL, thanks honey, i am going to keep working on the weight loss, as for the testing, yea i caved :blush: it was a bfn, i am pretty sure that AF will be here, i took my temp yesterday morning and again this morning, big drop, so i have put the batteries in my new CBFM and i am just waiting to push the M on it. I have also been doing a LOT of thinking about donor eggs, sigh...... I really wish i had the money to try an IVF cycle with my own eggs, but here in the states it would cost me about $12,000 for one cycle, and i just cant afford to throw that money away, it would take me forever to save up for that, plus with my age, i dont even know if they would let me do it, even though my last FSH was only 6.5. Ahhhhhhhhh i am so frustrated right now, i want a baby so badly and i just dont understand why we cant do this on our own!!!! Sorry this turned into a vent, i am just a bit frustrated right now, nothing seems to help!!Click to expand...

Hey You! I am sooooo sorry that you had a BFN-our bodies can be so cruel, can't they, sending us positive signs... Grrr. I am so sorry and sending you huge hugs. Could you possibly afford to do IVF with donor eggs?? I suppose it is worth exploring all possibilities, while you still have time. Hey, whatever you decide to do, we will be right with you! Keep the faith, girl, as good old JBJ said, and you'll get there!!!

HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun! You so deserve your own baby-you are one of the kindest, most giving people that I know, and would make THE BEST mummy!!

Try to enjoy your weekend, lots of love,
Amanda xxxx

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mammywannabe

Hey All,
I am a newbie! my first post, i posted in over 35 ttc also.
Mu story so far is TTC properly 6 months , by that I mean looking at cycles and trying to DTD around ovalating time, still getting used to that.
Anyhow nothing so far so thinking of going to Doc next month as we will be a year without using protection then.

Hugs to all on the journey, I have never found a time when it was so frustrating and hard seeing everyone around me preggers or talking about their 3rd one!!!!!!!!!!

good luck to all
hopefully we will have BFP very soon xxxxx


----------



## ttc11

Agreed... support support support. Every month when the evil :witch: shows her face, I get a little weepy. :sad2: Friends seem to pop out kids left and right. I never thought I'd have trouble conceiving. Figured I'd wait to get married and then just have them. Easy breezy, right? :nope: 

Too bad those friends that have over active reproductive systems couldn't rub a little luck to this belly.

I'm here if anyone wants to vent! :hugs:


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey ttc11
I totally agree!
I am happy for all my friends family etc, but I thought the same married nearly a year and wanted to wait until we were married to have kids, taught it would be simple enough! but not the case.

All my pals that have kids tell me it will happen and relax....aghhhhhhhhhh
I know they mean well but sometimes its too much!
Will probably try and avoid some people and am expected to go to all the birthday parties also 

sorry for vent!
feel better for it xxxx


----------



## ttc11

Mammywannabe said:


> hey ttc11
> I totally agree!
> I am happy for all my friends family etc, but I thought the same married nearly a year and wanted to wait until we were married to have kids, taught it would be simple enough! but not the case.
> 
> All my pals that have kids tell me it will happen and relax....aghhhhhhhhhh
> I know they mean well but sometimes its too much!
> Will probably try and avoid some people and am expected to go to all the birthday parties also
> 
> sorry for vent!
> feel better for it xxxx

All my friends/family say the same. "It'll happen don't fret." Hard not too when you've been trying for a while and father time is ticking in the back of your head. And it's easy for them to say, when they have kiddos of their own.

vent away...


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies, just wanted to post some :hug: to those who need it. 

Just away for a bit visiting friends, AF due Sun/mon so will be back in the game again for sept :)

Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! How are you all? Welcome Mammywannabe-I know exactly how frustrating this journey is. The only thing I can say is, that the sooner you go to the doctors and start with the tests, the better! Time marches on, and the health service is sooooooooo slow. Good luck hun, and I hope your TTC journey will come to a swift end soon!

Hi ttc11-just sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:. We are all in this together.

Hey butterfly-enjoy your weekend! Sounds like the ideal scenario for forgetting AF-how are you so sure she'll arrive???? This could be your lucky month!

Hello and :hugs::hugs: to you all, girls! Have a great weekend!!

I'm still drinking loads of milk and water and eating as much protein as I can get my hands on. Feel that my ovaries are quite full, and quite tender. So tired, but just can't sleep. Next scan on Monday and get EC date then.

Lots of love to you all-have great weekends! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi am so excited for you, take it easy chicken before hatching those eggs :haha:

Unfortunately BF was away this month so I would be looking at a real immaculate conception! Feels like so long to wait for another month! :hugs:

Meant to say welcome to the newbies :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Just wanted to jump in with some love for u all and hugs for those who need it and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Dwrgi am so excited for you, take it easy chicken before hatching those eggs :haha:
> 
> Unfortunately BF was away this month so I would be looking at a real immaculate conception! Feels like so long to wait for another month! :hugs:
> 
> Meant to say welcome to the newbies :hi:

Hope that month flies in for you Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just as I suspected, and just as it was on the first two IUIs, bleeding is starting to break through tonight, at 11dpIUI. I'll test in the morning to make it official, but it's just a formality at this point. :nope::nope::nope: 

I f*cking hate this.


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Just as I suspected, and just as it was on the first two IUIs, bleeding is starting to break through tonight, at 11dpIUI. I'll test in the morning to make it official, but it's just a formality at this point. :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> I f*cking hate this.

HA...I'm so sorry :hugs: you so don't deserve this shit :nope:

XxX


----------



## lavalux

I am so sorry, HA. Be kind to yourself this weekend and have a glass of wine. Cry, scream, whatever you need to do to get through this. It is just so unfair. Were you considering IVF/ICSI as a possible next step?


----------



## ttc11

HappyAuntie said:


> Just as I suspected, and just as it was on the first two IUIs, bleeding is starting to break through tonight, at 11dpIUI. I'll test in the morning to make it official, but it's just a formality at this point. :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> I f*cking hate this.

I'm so sorry. I f*cking hate this for you!!! Haven't been on the forum for that long, but I have faith and hope every month for the ladies I've been keeping track of. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Just as I suspected, and just as it was on the first two IUIs, bleeding is starting to break through tonight, at 11dpIUI. I'll test in the morning to make it official, but it's just a formality at this point. :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> I f*cking hate this.

I am so so sorry Hun ,that is just horrible and so unfair,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Onmymind ,come on lovely we can do this ,keep your chin up ,we are in this together ,love always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Just as I suspected, and just as it was on the first two IUIs, bleeding is starting to break through tonight, at 11dpIUI. I'll test in the morning to make it official, but it's just a formality at this point. :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> I f*cking hate this.

I'm so sorry hun-it is just pantsville USA. I'm sending you huge hugs! Spoil yourself today, get loads of TLC, and onwards and upwards! You are one of the strongest, most resilient people that I know, so if you can't get through this nightmare, I don't know who would. Come out fighting hun-you WILL have your own baby!

Sending you the hugest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: in the world.
Lots of love
Axxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Holy sh*t - stop the presses - 

My test this morning, the one that should have been just a formality so that I could stop the progesterone with a clean conscience? It's POSITIVE. :bfp: And it's a digi so I'm not just seeing shadows. OOOOOO.MMMMMMM.GGGGGGG.

I'm trying not to get too excited yet - it's *possible* that it's still the trigger shot in my system. And my body is doing everything it does at the end of a failed IUI cycle - I looked back over my calendar and I ALWAYS start bleeding at 11dpiui, test negative at 12 dpiui, no more twitching in my pelvis, my boobs aren't sore anymore, stop the progesterone, AF arrives... but I've kept on the progesterone and I'll test again tomorrow....

DH is still asleep - I am torn as to whether I should go wake him up to tell him or wait until he wakes up. He spooned me as I cried myself to sleep last night after seeing still more blood at bedtime.... I guess it might be IB but I've never had it before....

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## HappyAuntie

OK, and "pantsville USA" made me LOL!!! :rofl: Even if my test this morning had been negative, that one would have made me laugh! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

OMG HA, That is awesome news... Yeeeeeeaaaaah :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
How did u actually test? With a stick? 12-13 days after the trigger wouldn't still be effective I don't think so that looks like a nice surprise :))) Yehuuu.... 

This thread's been really fruitfull all of a sudden. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::dust::dust::dust: I'm wishing and hoping for more girls :hugs:

I just came back from Poland, DH's cousin's wedding which was great. Promise to catch up later. Love u all xxx


----------



## lavalux

HA,
Omg, this is so exciting. Can you go into your clinic first thing on Monday morning for a confirmation blood test? I tested at 11DPO and got a BFP so I think the trigger is out of your system. Go wake up your husband!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
You are next ... I can feel it. And FM right after that. I so want all the girls on here to get their well-deserved BFPs and sticky beans. ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Holy sh*t - stop the presses -
> 
> My test this morning, the one that should have been just a formality so that I could stop the progesterone with a clean conscience? It's POSITIVE. :bfp: And it's a digi so I'm not just seeing shadows. OOOOOO.MMMMMMM.GGGGGGG.
> 
> I'm trying not to get too excited yet - it's *possible* that it's still the trigger shot in my system. And my body is doing everything it does at the end of a failed IUI cycle - I looked back over my calendar and I ALWAYS start bleeding at 11dpiui, test negative at 12 dpiui, no more twitching in my pelvis, my boobs aren't sore anymore, stop the progesterone, AF arrives... but I've kept on the progesterone and I'll test again tomorrow....
> 
> DH is still asleep - I am torn as to whether I should go wake him up to tell him or wait until he wakes up. He spooned me as I cried myself to sleep last night after seeing still more blood at bedtime.... I guess it might be IB but I've never had it before....
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance:

HA I've just peed myself with excitement :haha:

You know as well as I do that the trigger will have left your system by now and that this is your BFP :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :happydance:

I am :sad2: as it's amazing news and I hope beyond hope that this is your super sticky bean too :hugs:

:dust: all round

XxX


----------



## purplelou

OMG!!!! HA - I am crying with happiness for you!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
this is just amazing!!! I am sending big loves for a sticky bean xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies please don't start me crying too lol! HA that is amazing news, am so happy for you. What a rollercoaster of a few hours for you and a few minutes here catching up! :dance: :dance:


----------



## heart tree

I'm coming out of lurkdom to wish my good friend HA congrats! You deserve this joy. I'm so very happy for you. xoxo


----------



## skye2010

Girls I am truly amazed right now. HA had the wonderful news. Purple and Mababay had the great news also in the beginning of the week. And there has been some incredible births on the graduates thread from the girl who have all been on this thread earlier. 

Sveta had a lovely little baby girl.

Austen had 3 healthy triplet babies all breathing on their own :))) which is incredible for triplets.

Viv had a healthy little baby boy after an unfortunately stressful birth. Hopefully 2 other girls Pablo and Sunshine would hug their healthy little girls soon too. 

I know sometimes this jourmey seems too looong tooo tiring or even impossible at times to you all but I wish you all the stamina you need to be able to keep going and a lot of luck so that you all reach your incredible dreams of your little healthy babies. I agree with Lava I hope Dwrgi, FM, also Padbrat wherever she is at and dear Twinkle would be next in line. 

It is also very nice to see our dear Hearty dropping by. We missed you loads sweetie if you are lurking. i wish you all the best and the good luck xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so


Spoiler
I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'

Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Depsie, thanks so much honey, your right, we can and will do this, friday was just a really bad day for me. Still no sign of af, i have tons of cm, and as of a couple days ago, now my boobies are sore, my sense of smell is really in high gear too, so im not sure what is going on, but hey at least i am going longer than my usual 24 days right.

HA, omg, sweetheart, i have goosebumps, and you and i both know that there would not be enough trigger in your system for a DIGI to pick it up, whooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo your pregnant momma, i told you not to give up on this cycle!!!!!

Never honey i sure hope you can feel my arms wrapped around you right now, please please dont give up hope, some bleeding is normal, and so are the cramps, its your uterus growing for your little one, and the bleeding is probably from that little one digging in real good, please dont give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'
> 
> Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.
> 
> XxX


Honey I am so sorry - I know how scary that is. I will keep hoping everything turns out alright. :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you so much to all of you for the happy thoughts and crying and peeing yourself with excitement. I couldn't do this without you. :hugs: Personally my excitement is waning as the day goes on, though - my spotting has turned red now and it sure feels like AF cramps to me... I'll have a beta done first thing tomorrow morning but I know even that can't tell me much... I just have to wait and see if it sticks. I really don't want to be a nervous ninnie, but with my history I can't help it at the moment....

As for DH, when I showed him the positive test this morning he burst into tears, and he's been grinning ever since. He, too, had been convinced this cycle didn't work. I haven't told him yet that the spotting has turned red - can't bring myself to burst his bubble....

FX'd for you and me both, Never. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'
> 
> Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.
> 
> XxX
> 
> 
> Honey I am so sorry - I know how scary that is. I will keep hoping everything turns out alright. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for the happy thoughts and crying and peeing yourself with excitement. I couldn't do this without you. :hugs: Personally my excitement is waning as the day goes on, though - my spotting has turned red now and it sure feels like AF cramps to me... I'll have a beta done first thing tomorrow morning but I know even that can't tell me much... I just have to wait and see if it sticks. I really don't want to be a nervous ninnie, but with my history I can't help it at the moment....
> 
> As for DH, when I showed him the positive test this morning he burst into tears, and he's been grinning ever since. He, too, had been convinced this cycle didn't work. I haven't told him yet that the spotting has turned red - can't bring myself to burst his bubble....
> 
> FX'd for you and me both, Never. :hugs:Click to expand...

HA....I'm hoping beyond hope that your bean is just digging it tightly :hugs: 

Our histories are what makes us so cynical...the highs and lows of it all and the rug being pulled from under us when we least expect it.

Fingers are tightly crossed for you :hugs:

I've felt this was doomed for me from the start :shrug:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'
> 
> Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.
> 
> XxX

Never-I'm so sorry to read this but stay strong girl! This can be down to any number of things, so try not to worry and try to avoid stressing yourself. Relax as much as you can and have a VERY gentle evening..

Let us know how you get on-I am sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and am here for you, good or bad!

Lots of love to you hun,
Amanda xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'
> 
> Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.
> 
> XxX
> 
> 
> Honey I am so sorry - I know how scary that is. I will keep hoping everything turns out alright. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for the happy thoughts and crying and peeing yourself with excitement. I couldn't do this without you. :hugs: Personally my excitement is waning as the day goes on, though - my spotting has turned red now and it sure feels like AF cramps to me... I'll have a beta done first thing tomorrow morning but I know even that can't tell me much... I just have to wait and see if it sticks. I really don't want to be a nervous ninnie, but with my history I can't help it at the moment....
> 
> *As for DH, when I showed him the positive test this morning he burst into tears, and he's been grinning ever since. He, too, had been convinced this cycle didn't work. I haven't told him yet that the spotting has turned red - can't bring myself to burst his bubble....*FX'd for you and me both, Never. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh this just made me cry, i am praying so hard for you and your little bean!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi, how was your latest follie check? Do you have a trigger date yet?


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'
> 
> Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.
> 
> XxX
> 
> 
> Honey I am so sorry - I know how scary that is. I will keep hoping everything turns out alright. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for the happy thoughts and crying and peeing yourself with excitement. I couldn't do this without you. :hugs: Personally my excitement is waning as the day goes on, though - my spotting has turned red now and it sure feels like AF cramps to me... I'll have a beta done first thing tomorrow morning but I know even that can't tell me much... I just have to wait and see if it sticks. I really don't want to be a nervous ninnie, but with my history I can't help it at the moment....
> 
> As for DH, when I showed him the positive test this morning he burst into tears, and he's been grinning ever since. He, too, had been convinced this cycle didn't work. I haven't told him yet that the spotting has turned red - can't bring myself to burst his bubble....
> 
> FX'd for you and me both, Never. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HA....I'm hoping beyond hope that your bean is just digging it tightly :hugs:
> 
> Our histories are what makes us so cynical...the highs and lows of it all and the rug being pulled from under us when we least expect it.
> 
> Fingers are tightly crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> I've felt this was doomed for me from the start :shrug:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Oh honey please dont feel this way, i know what has happend to you makes you cynical, i am the same way, but we have to have hope and faith that one day it will work for us. Your in my prayers, you and HA!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Didn't want to spoilt the good vibes so
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have had some bleeding this afternoon and light cramps. I'm waiting for a call in the morning for a scan where I am positive I'll be hearing those crappy words 'I'm sorry'
> 
> Will let you know the outcome...I already know it is over.
> 
> XxX
> 
> 
> Honey I am so sorry - I know how scary that is. I will keep hoping everything turns out alright. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for the happy thoughts and crying and peeing yourself with excitement. I couldn't do this without you. :hugs: Personally my excitement is waning as the day goes on, though - my spotting has turned red now and it sure feels like AF cramps to me... I'll have a beta done first thing tomorrow morning but I know even that can't tell me much... I just have to wait and see if it sticks. I really don't want to be a nervous ninnie, but with my history I can't help it at the moment....
> 
> As for DH, when I showed him the positive test this morning he burst into tears, and he's been grinning ever since. He, too, had been convinced this cycle didn't work. I haven't told him yet that the spotting has turned red - can't bring myself to burst his bubble....
> 
> FX'd for you and me both, Never. :hugs:Click to expand...

HANG ON IN THERE, HA!!! Don't go ahead of worry-same as I said for Never, relax relax relax, and by the morning, hopefully the red blood will just prove to be implantation spotting! So many of the symptoms of early pregnancy are exactly the same as for a period, so please try not to worry, and try to take it easy.. Easier said than done, I know!! I am sooooooo very excited for you (Smartsville USA) and am keeping ALL my fingers crossed that your little bean sticks!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks for asking HA-I have my next scan tomorrow and they will tell me the date of egg collection-probably Wednesday or Thursday.

I'm sick to the back teeth of chicken, but really enjoying my milk shakes! I need to go to the toilet all the time, and when I need to go, boy, do my ovaries hurt because my bladder must be pressing on them, or something. My sides feel quite tender. And, I'm soooooo tired, but am now getting some sleep, so that's good.

The only blinking fly in the ointment, is that my tenants have moved out of my house (they went on Thursday), and I need to get it ship shape to rent again, before EC because I don't intend doing a single thing apart from pick my nose, after that, so it's all a bit of a mad rush here. Typical. But I'm on the sofa now, with two dogs at my feet (one resting on each foot), and watching 'Come Dine With Me' and eyeing up my chocolate brazils (but don't tell Skye). 

I'm sure you didn't ask for my exact current details, but my typing muse is upon me!!!

How are you doing hun? I soooooooooooooooo hope that the blood is implantation! Thinking of you and sending you the warmest and hugest of all hugs..
Axxxxxx :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

Never and HA - I am sending you both all the hugs :hugs: I can muster and the sticky dust I possess :dust: that your precious beans are ok


all my love Lou xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dear Dwrgi - I hope everything goes smoothly and easily for you tomorrow. Ill be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


To all you ladies - big loves to you all :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Thanks for asking HA-I have my next scan tomorrow and they will tell me the date of egg collection-probably Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I'm sick to the back teeth of chicken, but really enjoying my milk shakes! I need to go to the toilet all the time, and when I need to go, boy, do my ovaries hurt because my bladder must be pressing on them, or something. My sides feel quite tender. And, I'm soooooo tired, but am now getting some sleep, so that's good.
> 
> The only blinking fly in the ointment, is that my tenants have moved out of my house (they went on Thursday), and I need to get it ship shape to rent again, before EC because I don't intend doing a single thing apart from pick my nose, after that, so it's all a bit of a mad rush here. Typical. But I'm on the sofa now, with two dogs at my feet (one resting on each foot), and watching 'Come Dine With Me' and eyeing up my chocolate brazils (but don't tell Skye).
> 
> I'm sure you didn't ask for my exact current details, but my typing muse is upon me!!!
> 
> How are you doing hun? I soooooooooooooooo hope that the blood is implantation! Thinking of you and sending you the warmest and hugest of all hugs..
> Axxxxxx :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


No, details are exactly what I wanted - I'd much rather obsess over someone else's cycle than my own! :help:

I know what you mean about a full bladder making the ovaries hurt - it's pretty miserable, and mine have never gotten IVF big. :wacko: I llloooooooovvveee milk shakes. Ice cream in any form, really! Last night when I was convinced this cycle had failed DH went out and got us each a milk shake - it always makes everything feel better. :haha:

Sorry to hear about your tenants. :growlmad: Did they give you any notice? Is there anyone who can help you get it ready?

AFM I'm also sitting on the couch watching tv... there's a Waltons marathon on, but I'm considering popping in my Pride & Prejudice DVD - Colin Firth could do wonders for my mood right now!! Now, if only I had some chocolate brazils to munch on....


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ,praying it all works out for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Onmymind,your symptoms sound really encouraging ,please god let it be a bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking HA-I have my next scan tomorrow and they will tell me the date of egg collection-probably Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I'm sick to the back teeth of chicken, but really enjoying my milk shakes! I need to go to the toilet all the time, and when I need to go, boy, do my ovaries hurt because my bladder must be pressing on them, or something. My sides feel quite tender. And, I'm soooooo tired, but am now getting some sleep, so that's good.
> 
> The only blinking fly in the ointment, is that my tenants have moved out of my house (they went on Thursday), and I need to get it ship shape to rent again, before EC because I don't intend doing a single thing apart from pick my nose, after that, so it's all a bit of a mad rush here. Typical. But I'm on the sofa now, with two dogs at my feet (one resting on each foot), and watching 'Come Dine With Me' and eyeing up my chocolate brazils (but don't tell Skye).
> 
> I'm sure you didn't ask for my exact current details, but my typing muse is upon me!!!
> 
> How are you doing hun? I soooooooooooooooo hope that the blood is implantation! Thinking of you and sending you the warmest and hugest of all hugs..
> Axxxxxx :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> 
> No, details are exactly what I wanted - I'd much rather obsess over someone else's cycle than my own! :help:
> 
> I know what you mean about a full bladder making the ovaries hurt - it's pretty miserable, and mine have never gotten IVF big. :wacko: I llloooooooovvveee milk shakes. Ice cream in any form, really! Last night when I was convinced this cycle had failed DH went out and got us each a milk shake - it always makes everything feel better. :haha:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tenants. :growlmad: Did they give you any notice? Is there anyone who can help you get it ready?
> 
> AFM I'm also sitting on the couch watching tv... there's a Waltons marathon on, but I'm considering popping in my Pride & Prejudice DVD - Colin Firth could do wonders for my mood right now!! Now, if only I had some chocolate brazils to munch on....Click to expand...

Flippin 'eck-Colin Firth coming out of the lake is PRECISELY what you want right now!!!!!! What are you waiting for? Get the DVD in!!!!!! And I'm sending you loads of virtual choc brazils! We girls rock!!! 

Huge hugs to you-be strong! 
xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Chris-meant to send you an especially big hug! So here it is-
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hey Chris-meant to send you an especially big hug! So here it is-
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww thanks honey, and i am sending you all kinds of good thoughts and prayers for tomorrow. I know what your feeling with the ovary's when i would do my IUI's i would feel the same, by the time i got to the day i could trigger, i was so happy to have the pain gone.

AFM i dont even know if i should type this, but i took another test today, i think i can see a really really light line, but i am scared that its just the test, its a dollar store test, and Skye i thought about you because i have gone back and looked at it for a couple of hours now, i even pulled the one i took on friday back out of the bin, the friday one has no line what so ever, this one i can see something. I am just going to wait and see what happens, good thing i bought 10 of them from the dollar store lol. I guess the biggest thing for me with this cycle, is that my boobies are hurting more each day, normally i have sore boobies from about 4dpo until the day before af shows, this time no sore boobies until thursday night, and each day they get a little more tender. Ugh, i hate this!!!! I just know i am setting myself up to be really bummed out!! OK attempting to climb back on the whatevers wagon, lol.


----------



## skye2010

Never, I'm so sorry sweetie biiig hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: A little bleeding doesn't mean a bad pregnancy. I hope your cramps are related to just your uterus expanding. It is all normal to have some bleeding around this time. And apparently tummy pain is a little hard to localise. So you might be getting aches and pains from a number of thinggs that are not necessarily related. As long as it's not heavy cramping that feels like period. Fingers, toes everything crossed fr you pls update in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi I know about the chicken :wacko: hang in there a few more days bb. What a pooper to deal with bloomin tenants just when u have your tx. This is a priority though and your ovaries has been doing so well cooperating. So be careful and gentle. You will be even more tired just before and after the trigger so be ready for that. Probably house rest is best after the trigger as it triggers overstimmulation so you get very very swolllen. Don't exhaust or stress yourself. Get DH to do the tiring or stressfull bits. Pain in the ovaries definitely means that they are growing. I hope you would get all the follies full and mature. Don't forget your water while dealing with everything else, you have been doing really well sister.:kiss::kiss:. I am sending you loads of sticky baby dust.:dust::dust::dust:

HA r u having a milkshake party than Hahahahhaha!!!!!

Didn't have time to backtrack yet is everything all right Chris xxx


----------



## skye2010

OOOOOMMMMGGGG Chris we just double posted and I am gawping in amazement :happydance::happydance: I don't dare too much jumping at this point for you cause can't believe how this thread turned to be so lucky literally in a single week. :wacko: Please please please update first thing in the morning again with a fresh stick so I can truly jump around. But a line is a lin. Yupeeeeeeee. hahhahhahahahhahah!!!

BTW please also can you go see a dr asap to get progestrone suppositories prescribed. And also check your bloods. Maybe you need some blood thinners, maybe asprin's a good idea. Dunno a specialist who could help you get this bb to diggit and stick there..... Have you given any thought of the Chicaog uni I told you about......
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: OOOH sweetie I sooo sooo wish that this is your most waited healthy sticky bean. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Got everything crossed for you Chris :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Thanks ladies, like i said i am just leery that maybe its an evap and not really a bfp, i will check in the am and see what happens. And yes Skye, if it turns into a bfp, then i will call my ob and i will have him check everything, i trust him, unlike the RE i was dealing with. I just dont know, i have had this happen before where i thought it was a line and then AF showed, i just wish it was more noticable, you know what i mean.


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- omg!!!!!! I'm so excited and smiling from ear to ear! FX and praying that this is really it for you!

Omm- FX for you I hope you wake up to a crystal clear bfp!!!!

Never- I'm so hoping that everything is okay with your little bean. Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way.

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Neversaynever

OMM...fingers crossed this is the start of your BFP and a sticky on at that :happydance: and :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Got my fingers crossed for you Chris!!!! Will be checking back for a status in the morning.

Never,
Just posted in your journal.


----------



## Lanana

Congratulations


----------



## purplelou

OMM - I am on the edge of my seat!!!! please please PLEASE let this be a lovely clear BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris,I am praying with every ounce of my body (and that's a lot )that this is your long awaited extra sticky bfp ,holy shit I am shaking with excitement ,please god let the line darken for u my lovely friend ,much love :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

HA - so pleased you have a BFP and praying that the spotting is just some implantation bleeding and nothing more and that this is your sticky; full term beanie x

OMM - praying that when you test again you get a beautifully clear line and this also is your sticky; full term beanie x

Never - keeping you in my thoughts and praying you can get a scan today and all is well with Furry :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> OMM - I am on the edge of my seat!!!! please please PLEASE let this be a lovely clear BFP!!!! :hugs:

Purple, that is so sweet to put that in a spoiler! It's so hard when you've been trying as long as I have (almost FOUR years!!!) to read details of others' pregnancies without feeling sad (but happy too for them!). 

Hope you're feeling okay hun, and believing it!!!

Big :hugs: to you-you have always been really sweet and thoughtful.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Chris-a line is a line! No matter how long you look at it, it is still there and it will still be a line! Plus you have the physical symptoms!!

OMG!!!!!!!!! BRILLIANT news! 

Wait a minute, I think this deserves some:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Let's hope that the morning's test will confirm the good news! Thinking of you hun!

Lots and lots of love,
Amandax
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Never, I'm so sorry sweetie biiig hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: A little bleeding doesn't mean a bad pregnancy. I hope your cramps are related to just your uterus expanding. It is all normal to have some bleeding around this time. And apparently tummy pain is a little hard to localise. So you might be getting aches and pains from a number of thinggs that are not necessarily related. As long as it's not heavy cramping that feels like period. Fingers, toes everything crossed fr you pls update in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi I know about the chicken :wacko: hang in there a few more days bb. What a pooper to deal with bloomin tenants just when u have your tx. This is a priority though and your ovaries has been doing so well cooperating. So be careful and gentle. You will be even more tired just before and after the trigger so be ready for that. Probably house rest is best after the trigger as it triggers overstimmulation so you get very very swolllen. Don't exhaust or stress yourself. Get DH to do the tiring or stressfull bits. Pain in the ovaries definitely means that they are growing. I hope you would get all the follies full and mature. Don't forget your water while dealing with everything else, you have been doing really well sister.:kiss::kiss:. I am sending you loads of sticky baby dust.:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> HA r u having a milkshake party than Hahahahhaha!!!!!
> 
> Didn't have time to backtrack yet is everything all right Chris xxx

Thanks for this hun! How are you doing with your pregnancy? How far gone are you now???? Also, how did the driving theory test go? 

I know what you mean-I gave myself a talking to last night, but at least it's all before the EC, and not after, in which case, I would just get industrial cleaners in and deduct it from the bond, as the place is sooooo grimy. They haven't trashed it and have loooked after it well, but tey clearly don't know what a duster looks like or a cloth, either, come to that. :growlmad:

Anyway, scan today and will get date of trigger and EC hopefully. My left ovary feels more tender than the other-guess that's where the 5 follies are-other 4 are on the right. Just had a HUGE milkshake (yum yum) and am preparing something with, guess what, chicken for supper...... !!

Love and hugs to you for being there! You're a starry sky!!! :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

I passed the theory Yeeaaaaaahhh :)))) The theory will be in November when my bump will be pretty visible LOL.... Hope would be good. 

5+4=9 :happydance: You are doing really well sweetie. All fingers toes etc crossed. Hope they all become lovely and juicy to become perfect embies. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Keep up the good work... U are also taking conception folic acid vit pills right??? That's really impt. Take that untill the BFP than u can carry on with pregnancy folic acid xxxxx

I'm good almost 19 weeks now. Still a bit paranoid in case anything happens to my baby. I think cause it was so damn hard to make this one I just can't help worrying a little. But touch wood it's all good and I'm not biting nails or anything :)))) U girls keep me sane :kiss::kiss: 

Will be off to Turkey tomorrow. Mum's not well so I will have a handfull there it looks like. :shrug: I am also determined to have fun and relax so I'm not letting anything dampen my spirit.

If I can't tap in so often I will still be following the thread and wishing and praying for you and all the girls here.... xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> OMM - I am on the edge of my seat!!!! please please PLEASE let this be a lovely clear BFP!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Purple, that is so sweet to put that in a spoiler! It's so hard when you've been trying as long as I have (almost FOUR years!!!) to read details of others' pregnancies without feeling sad (but happy too for them!).
> 
> Hope you're feeling okay hun, and believing it!!!
> 
> Big :hugs: to you-you have always been really sweet and thoughtful.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :flower::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...


:hugs: Dwrgi - I am sensitive to the fact that we are all at different stages right now and so I don't want to offend or upset anyone. also it's such early days, I am very aware that "anything" could happen (although I feel calm-ish about it because I realise that there is nothing I can do either way)


Keeping my fingers crossed that all your follies are big and gorgeous!! and that there are plenty - have a great scan today xxx ohh - if you have a "cafe nero" near to you, and need a treat - they super tasty scrummy milkshakes !


----------



## purplelou

Skye - have a safe trip, hope your mum is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
Good luck with you scan today. I will be thinking of you.

Skye,
Congrats in passing your driving test and good luck with your mom in Turkey.

OMM,
Keep us posted. So hopeful for your BFP & that you get your sticky bean.

HA,
I'm so happy for you, hun. Sounds like implantation bleeding to me. When can you go in for a scan?

FM,
How are you doing??? I'm sending you lots of prayers that your upcoming treatment cycle will be the one.

Hi, Butterfly, Padbrat, Mcwooley, Desperado, Purple, all the newbies.

On a sad note, please pray for Never/Andrea. She just lost her 2nd angel baby and is devastated. Hope you don't mind the update. I just know I want to share all the ups and downs with you girls. Y'all mean a lot to me. This would be a scary road to travel without you lovely ladies


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lava - thankyou for the update. I will be thinking about Andrea and sending hugs her way xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- so excited about your scan!!!!!

Skye- enjoy Turkey!!!!!

HA- Where are you?????? have you tested!!!!

Purplelou-:hugs: still super excited about your bfp!!!

afm- I am O'ing today, my left ovary feels like its going to explode right now. Even though I havn't been counting the days my body tells me this is the day. My dh and I have been bd'ing so we have it covered. I'm hopeful that I will get my bfp this month! Why not be hopeful? Besides this thread is on fire with bfp's!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning my lovely ladies!!!!

Well still getting vague lines, i showed it to dh when he came home last night and he could see the line, of course it was well after the 10 min. FMU was no different this morning then again FMU never did work very well for me, i always got better results in the evening for some reason. I am going to stop tonight and get a first response, i had this problem one other time where the dollar store cheap tests showed a vague line, went and bought a first response and sure enough pink line. I am still skeptical that this is actually a bfp, although i have to say no af, and cervix is high and soft, which is very unusual for me right before af, normally its very firm. Thanks for all the prayers lovely ladies, as soon as i know something i will let you know.

Dwrgi, prayers are going up for you for a FANTASTIC scan today!!!

Purple and Never, my lovely ladies how are you doing, praying for your sticky beans to grow grow grow!!!!

Despie, you cracked me up with your post, thanks for the prayers, i defiantly feel the love flowing!!!

McWooly, Padbrat, Lava, FM, Butterfly, and i know i am missing someone, i love you all thanks for all the love and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

FM - Thank you hun xxx - Im hoping this is a lucky month for all of us!!!! so maybe there is something in the water or megbytes around here. I soooo hope you catch that eggy this time :hugs:

OMM - this is sounding good!! I had to do several tests before I believed them, also weirdly my FMU wasn't as strong a line as afternoon ones - very odd!! I brought a digi in the end :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Anyway, scan today and will get date of trigger and EC hopefully. My left ovary feels more tender than the other-guess that's where the 5 follies are-other 4 are on the right. Just had a HUGE milkshake (yum yum) and am preparing something with, guess what, chicken for supper...... !!

Be sure to let us know the scan results! Very excited for you! :happydance: Enjoy your poultry party!



skye2010 said:


> I passed the theory Yeeaaaaaahhh :)))) The theory will be in November when my bump will be pretty visible LOL.... Hope would be good.
> ...
> Will be off to Turkey tomorrow. Mum's not well so I will have a handfull there it looks like. :shrug: I am also determined to have fun and relax so I'm not letting anything dampen my spirit.
> 
> If I can't tap in so often I will still be following the thread and wishing and praying for you and all the girls here.... xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yay theory!! I have to imagine that's the hardest part... I've been driving for almost 20 years now, and two years ago I had to take a written (theory) test when we moved from Texas to Indiana. I didn't study for it because I know how to drive, I've been doing it for 20 years! And whaddya know, I only passed by the hair on my chinny chin chin - I was ONE wrong answer away from failing! :dohh: What made it so hard was that when I'm driving, I know when to do certain things - I know what every sign means because it's in context, I know to turn off my brights when I see another car approaching me, etc. But on a written test, when they show you some obscure sign I've never seen before in my life, and no context is given with it, and I have to tell them what it means?! Or they want to know exactly when I should turn off my brights, the exact distance from the approaching car? Hell if I know! So get lots of driving practice in, and wear your "L" proudly!! :thumbup:

Have a safe trip, and try not to let mum and brother drive you too crazy. :wacko:


AFM, my HPT this morning was positive again, so I am comfortable that it's not the trigger shot and I really am pregnant. I am also not convinced it's going to stick... my spotting got heavier throughout the day yesterday, turned pink/red, passing clots etc, continued overnight and this morning.... I had a beta done this morning and will have another one done on Wednesday - praying for a good rise. It's too early for a scan, and if at all possible I'd like to wait until at least 7 weeks before having one so I don't have to go through the whole we-don't-see-a-hb hell. Every scan I've ever had has ended with the words, "I'm so sorry..." and I don't want to put myself through that unnecessarily by having a scan too soon.

My nurse at the clinic had told me two weeks ago she'd be on vacation at the end of the month, so when I called the clinic this morning I assumed she was out but I asked for her anyway... she was in today - turns out her vacation starts tomorrow! So I was glad to be able to tell her the news myself. Before I left the office this morning she gave me her personal cell# and asked me to call her on Wednesday, good or bad, and keep her posted during her vacation. 

So that's all the news I have this morning. Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMM I have been trying to keep my excitement for you in check, but it's getting harder and harder to do......... is there any way you could go get a beta?? We're all dying here!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> OMM I have been trying to keep my excitement for you in check, but it's getting harder and harder to do......... is there any way you could go get a beta?? We're all dying here!

Awwww thanks honey, yes i could get a beta, i only have to call my OB, i guess like you i am very cynical, in the fact that if it is a bfp will it stick. For me i have the fear of i go for a beta and i get the number then i go the second time and it does not double, and i get the oh i am sorry, i never even make it to a scan, like you i want to avoid all that, so i keep thinking i will just test and see what happens, besides i am still convinced its all in my head and AF will show any min lol. I am sorry to torture you ladies, and this may sound really stupid, but every other time i was pg, it was ok until i called my OB, then we lost the baby, so i am scared to death to call the OB lol.


----------



## FutureMommie

HA & OMM- I'm praying so hard for your sticky beans!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, scan today and will get date of trigger and EC hopefully. My left ovary feels more tender than the other-guess that's where the 5 follies are-other 4 are on the right. Just had a HUGE milkshake (yum yum) and am preparing something with, guess what, chicken for supper...... !!
> 
> Be sure to let us know the scan results! Very excited for you! :happydance: Enjoy your poultry party!
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> I passed the theory Yeeaaaaaahhh :)))) The theory will be in November when my bump will be pretty visible LOL.... Hope would be good.
> ...
> Will be off to Turkey tomorrow. Mum's not well so I will have a handfull there it looks like. :shrug: I am also determined to have fun and relax so I'm not letting anything dampen my spirit.
> 
> If I can't tap in so often I will still be following the thread and wishing and praying for you and all the girls here.... xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay theory!! I have to imagine that's the hardest part... I've been driving for almost 20 years now, and two years ago I had to take a written (theory) test when we moved from Texas to Indiana. I didn't study for it because I know how to drive, I've been doing it for 20 years! And whaddya know, I only passed by the hair on my chinny chin chin - I was ONE wrong answer away from failing! :dohh: What made it so hard was that when I'm driving, I know when to do certain things - I know what every sign means because it's in context, I know to turn off my brights when I see another car approaching me, etc. But on a written test, when they show you some obscure sign I've never seen before in my life, and no context is given with it, and I have to tell them what it means?! Or they want to know exactly when I should turn off my brights, the exact distance from the approaching car? Hell if I know! So get lots of driving practice in, and wear your "L" proudly!! :thumbup:
> 
> Have a safe trip, and try not to let mum and brother drive you too crazy. :wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM, my HPT this morning was positive again, so I am comfortable that it's not the trigger shot and I really am pregnant. I am also not convinced it's going to stick... my spotting got heavier throughout the day yesterday, turned pink/red, passing clots etc, continued overnight and this morning.... I had a beta done this morning and will have another one done on Wednesday - praying for a good rise. It's too early for a scan, and if at all possible I'd like to wait until at least 7 weeks before having one so I don't have to go through the whole we-don't-see-a-hb hell. Every scan I've ever had has ended with the words, "I'm so sorry..." and I don't want to put myself through that unnecessarily by having a scan too soon.
> 
> My nurse at the clinic had told me two weeks ago she'd be on vacation at the end of the month, so when I called the clinic this morning I assumed she was out but I asked for her anyway... she was in today - turns out her vacation starts tomorrow! So I was glad to be able to tell her the news myself. Before I left the office this morning she gave me her personal cell# and asked me to call her on Wednesday, good or bad, and keep her posted during her vacation.
> 
> So that's all the news I have this morning. Hope you all have a good day!Click to expand...

I so know what you mean about not wanting the scan early, i hated it when i was pg the one time that we made it to a scan, and you have so much hope only to be told to come back in a few days, i just always wished that i could be like oh my af is late and then go to the ob, and they do a scan and wa la a beautiful heartbeat, instead of the come back in two days, come back in two days ugh. I am praying for you and your little bean, you really need to get your progesterone checked, that could be a cause for your spotting. I am glad you got to talk to your nurse today, just make sure when they do the beta they check that progesterone!!!! Sending you big hugs and lots of love honey!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> Awwww thanks honey, yes i could get a beta, i only have to call my OB, i guess like you i am very cynical, in the fact that if it is a bfp will it stick. For me i have the fear of i go for a beta and i get the number then i go the second time and it does not double, and i get the oh i am sorry, i never even make it to a scan, like you i want to avoid all that, so i keep thinking i will just test and see what happens, besides i am still convinced its all in my head and AF will show any min lol. I am sorry to torture you ladies, and this may sound really stupid, but every other time i was pg, it was ok until i called my OB, then we lost the baby, so i am scared to death to call the OB lol.

Completely understand the concern and the superstition (for lack of a better word). That's kind of why I've always been able to resist testing early (before 14dpo) - I know how painful a loss is, so if I have a chemical I don't even want to know about it.... As for this one, idk, I was super excited yesterday morning but now am a little more philosophical about its chances. Nothing I can do but wait and see, so I'll wait and see with you. :hugs:

And thank you, FM - I could use a few prayer warriors and I'm hesitant to go tell my "real-world" friends before I have anything definitive to tell them....


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> FM - Thank you hun xxx - Im hoping this is a lucky month for all of us!!!! so maybe there is something in the water or megbytes around here. I soooo hope you catch that eggy this time :hugs:
> 
> OMM - this is sounding good!! I had to do several tests before I believed them, also weirdly my FMU wasn't as strong a line as afternoon ones - very odd!! I brought a digi in the end :hugs:

Thanks honey, yeah i swear i am backwards, i get better results in the morning with my OPK's but i get better results with a pregnancy test in the evening, my theroy is that FMU the HCG is all stuck at the top, so when i pee in a cup i get the bottom stuff and then i loose all the hcg lol. I did try a digi today, it came up Not Pregnant which i figured since i am barely getting a line on the other tests and the digi's need more hcg.

Oh i love that the luck is in the megabytes too funny!!! Yeah pass them along ladies!!!! megabyte baby dust for everybody :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending you lots of :dust: and prayers HA and OMM :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww thanks honey, yes i could get a beta, i only have to call my OB, i guess like you i am very cynical, in the fact that if it is a bfp will it stick. For me i have the fear of i go for a beta and i get the number then i go the second time and it does not double, and i get the oh i am sorry, i never even make it to a scan, like you i want to avoid all that, so i keep thinking i will just test and see what happens, besides i am still convinced its all in my head and AF will show any min lol. I am sorry to torture you ladies, and this may sound really stupid, but every other time i was pg, it was ok until i called my OB, then we lost the baby, so i am scared to death to call the OB lol.
> 
> Completely understand the concern and the superstition (for lack of a better word). That's kind of why I've always been able to resist testing early (before 14dpo) - I know how painful a loss is, so if I have a chemical I don't even want to know about it.... As for this one, idk, I was super excited yesterday morning but now am a little more philosophical about its chances. Nothing I can do but wait and see, so I'll wait and see with you. :hugs:
> 
> And thank you, FM - I could use a few prayer warriors and I'm hesitant to go tell my "real-world" friends before I have anything definitive to tell them....Click to expand...

I hate that we have to go through this, you are so excited to see those two little lines, and yet so cynical that it will actually work, its just not fair that we have had to deal with this. I cant say that everything will be ok for you, but i can pray as hard as i can for your little one to stick. I can tell you to be excited, for however long this little one is here, YOU ARE PREGNANT RIGHT NOW!! Celebrate that life, for however long its with you!!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> I so know what you mean about not wanting the scan early, i hated it when i was pg the one time that we made it to a scan, and you have so much hope only to be told to come back in a few days, i just always wished that i could be like oh my af is late and then go to the ob, and they do a scan and wa la a beautiful heartbeat, instead of the come back in two days, come back in two days ugh. I am praying for you and your little bean, you really need to get your progesterone checked, that could be a cause for your spotting. I am glad you got to talk to your nurse today, just make sure when they do the beta they check that progesterone!!!! Sending you big hugs and lots of love honey!!!

They are indeed checking progesterone as well at all the betas. But since I'm already on the suppositories, if it's low I guess I'd have to move to the shots, and I really hope I don't have to move on to the shots.... :wacko:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> I so know what you mean about not wanting the scan early, i hated it when i was pg the one time that we made it to a scan, and you have so much hope only to be told to come back in a few days, i just always wished that i could be like oh my af is late and then go to the ob, and they do a scan and wa la a beautiful heartbeat, instead of the come back in two days, come back in two days ugh. I am praying for you and your little bean, you really need to get your progesterone checked, that could be a cause for your spotting. I am glad you got to talk to your nurse today, just make sure when they do the beta they check that progesterone!!!! Sending you big hugs and lots of love honey!!!
> 
> They are indeed checking progesterone as well at all the betas. But since I'm already on the suppositories, if it's low I guess I'd have to move to the shots, and I really hope I don't have to move on to the shots.... :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh good good, i am glad your on the suppositories, and yeah the shots are so not fun, i know i went through them, all i can suggest is get an ice pack and freeze the area before the injection, works like a charm lol. When will you find out the results of the beta?


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> I so know what you mean about not wanting the scan early, i hated it when i was pg the one time that we made it to a scan, and you have so much hope only to be told to come back in a few days, i just always wished that i could be like oh my af is late and then go to the ob, and they do a scan and wa la a beautiful heartbeat, instead of the come back in two days, come back in two days ugh. I am praying for you and your little bean, you really need to get your progesterone checked, that could be a cause for your spotting. I am glad you got to talk to your nurse today, just make sure when they do the beta they check that progesterone!!!! Sending you big hugs and lots of love honey!!!
> 
> They are indeed checking progesterone as well at all the betas. But since I'm already on the suppositories, if it's low I guess I'd have to move to the shots, and I really hope I don't have to move on to the shots.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good good, i am glad your on the suppositories, and yeah the shots are so not fun, i know i went through them, all i can suggest is get an ice pack and freeze the area before the injection, works like a charm lol. When will you find out the results of the beta?Click to expand...

Sometime this afternoon - don't worry, I'll post! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

HA & OMM I am keeping you in my prayers and hoping that you are at the start of full term pregnancies x


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Never-I have sent you a PM (not that buffoon Cameron), but wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts and I so wish I was there right now to take care of you and give you such a hug. Big love to you hun,
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::


----------



## Mbababy

Macwooly said:


> HA & OMM I am keeping you in my prayers and hoping that you are at the start of full term pregnancies x

WSS...couldn't have said it better myself. Sending prayers and sticky :dust: your way....

Never...hang in there....thinking TONS of positive thoughts for you.....


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all? There is such a lot going on right now, it's all very exciting (although so desperately sad for dear Never). 

Congratulations Skye on passing your driving theory test-that's brilliant news! Attagirl! When is your due date? You may well give birth on your practical test-well, wouldn't that be a story???!! I understand how you feel about being cautious; you're bound to feel like this after the heartache you went through to get your little bean. But Little Sky is digging in nicely and I am absolutely positive she will make it safe and sound to this world. Try not to worry unduly hun, although apparently worrying and pregnancy are happy bedfellows. Friends of mine who have kids say that the worrying just gets worse as they get older-as parents you never stop worrying! Great! I hope you have a safe trip to Turkey, and that your mother gets well soon. Remember that you will need some taking care of too, so I hope you get some r&r from time to time. I shall miss you, hun, and hurry back to us!!! Any tips and advice for EC and ET and the dreaded 2WW? I shall be thinking of you! Bon voyage, and lots of love! xxxx :thumbup::flower:

HA-how are you today? A beta test sounds a good move, and progesterone, as suggested by Chris, likewise. I know somebody on FF who found out she was preggers and then started spotting immediately. She was told by the FS to take THREE progesterone suppositories a day and the bleeding stopped. I hope that your spotting stops soon so that you can start to relax (as if!!). I am thinking of you! Lots of love, Axx:hugs::hugs:

Hello Chris-how are you doing? Gosh, so exciting! I really hope that the PG line sticks-you so deserve your BFP. I am keeping everything crossed for you! Let us know how you get on! Huge :hugs: hun and lots of love! xxxxx

Hi Lava-thanks so much for telling us about Never. I hope that you are okay? I can't believe that you are now almost 4 months gone! Is that right??? Seem to remember reading it on your ticker, but I have an atrocious memory so could have just made it up! Big :hugs::hugs: to you too! 

Hello Purple-I am sooooooo amazed by how cool you are! Hats off to you girl!! But am sending big hugs your way too! :hugs::hugs:

Macwooly-good to hear from you! How are you doing?? Hope you're okay. Stay with us-we all keep each other sane! :flower::flower:

Hi FM! How are you? I love the attitude-you catch that bean this month girl! And that's an order! Let's keep all fingers and toes crossed for a BFP in 2 weeks time for you! You sooooooo deserve it! Lots of love and hugs! xxxx :hugs:

Everybody else-hello! Hope you're all well??? 

AFM-the scan this morning went really well. There are EIGHT follicles in my left ovary and at least four in my right (although I counted another two little ones). The endometrium is also looking really good, and the nurse (Debs-who is just lovely) was delighted with everything. Two follies are 20mm, with others on 19, 18, 15.... God, I don't know, I wasn't paying much attention by then! But, EC will either be on Wednesday or Thursday with trigger either tonight or tomorrow (I'm waiting for her to phone me with the instructions). Debs was very straight and said that it is highly unlikely I'll have enough to go to blasto, with my age and amh, but fingers crossed we get some really good eggs during EC, and she said "it's not impossible" to get a PG, which didn't fill me with hope, but I'm strengthened by her delighted reaction to my endometrium and follicle count. But who knows what lies ahead! 

So more chicken and milk shakes for me, and lots of rest! I'm just shattered-and my ovaries are sooooooo tender, especially when I need to pee (which is ALL THE TIME). OH has been in to see every scan and I am so glad that he has as he seems to be more a part of things. 

Anyway, huge hugs to you all, and lots of love to all you wonderful women! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow Dwrgi, that sounds brilliant with all those follies, that is great numbers. Am really hoping that this is the one for you and you too get your BFP, what a tense tww it will be once you get there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lots of follies that is awesome!!!! FX for you and anything else that can be crossed, please update us as soon as you hear from her.


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi so pleased your scan went well and keeping you in my prayers x

AFM I'm doing ok. Lost 11.5lb in 4 weeks with another weigh in tonight. I'm hoping I've done enough to get another 2.5lb off and then I can celebrate losing my first stone :) 

AF is due tomorrow and I've had my pre-AF migraine but no spotting which I am hoping is a sign my weight lose is helping to settle my hormones a bit better as my weight was causing me to be a little oestrogen dominant.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Excellent news on the follies, Dwrgi!! :happydance: I'm sure nurse Debs is just trying to temper your expectations, but come on - they thought they'd only get 2 eggs out of you! I know that not all mature follies necessarily release mature eggs, but with 2 20s, a 19, 18, 15 and others, you're going to have more than 2 eggs to be sure! No reason to think you won't have a similarly good fertilization rate, too. :thumbup: Grow follies grow!! :happydance:


----------



## manuiti

Hi there. I haven't been on this site for ages so thought I should reintroduce myself. I'm 36 and my husband is 34. He's got 2 kids from his previous marriage and I don't have any. He works abroad for 9 weeks at a time and is home for 3 weeks in between which makes the whole ttc thing a bit challenging as we don't get to try every cycle and sometimes when he's home I'm not ovulating. It's all a bit frustrating at times. He's just gone back to work but it would seem that I ovulated a couple of days ago so hopefully we're in with a chance this time. But if not, then next time he's home, we're going to head off to the doctor to get some initial tests done and go from there.

Hope everyone is doing ok and fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## HappyAuntie

manuiti said:


> Hi there. I haven't been on this site for ages so thought I should reintroduce myself. I'm 36 and my husband is 34. He's got 2 kids from his previous marriage and I don't have any. He works abroad for 9 weeks at a time and is home for 3 weeks in between which makes the whole ttc thing a bit challenging as we don't get to try every cycle and sometimes when he's home I'm not ovulating. It's all a bit frustrating at times. He's just gone back to work but it would seem that I ovulated a couple of days ago so hopefully we're in with a chance this time. But if not, then next time he's home, we're going to head off to the doctor to get some initial tests done and go from there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and fingers crossed for all of us.

Welcome back, manuiti! Feel free to pop in and out as you please - lots of us do. :shrug: Have you considered having your DH freeze some sperm when he's home? Then you can do IUIs whenever you ovulate and it would completely remove the hurdle of his work schedule....


----------



## onmymind17

Oh no, Andrea, i am so very sorry, i know there are no words that will make you feel better, i am just going to pray for peace and comfort for you and your dh, i am sending you all kinds of hugs and love. :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome back, manuiti! Feel free to pop in and out as you please - lots of us do. :shrug: Have you considered having your DH freeze some sperm when he's home? Then you can do IUIs whenever you ovulate and it would completely remove the hurdle of his work schedule....

Thanks for the lovely welcome! :) Yeah, we're now seriously considering going down that route if I'm not pregnant this time. It would make things so much easier if we were able to try every cycle. I think we both felt a bit funny about the idea of me getting pregnant when he's not actually here. Silly I know. :blush: But I think we're getting over it now! lol


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi, fantastic news about the follies, i so cannot wait until your retrevial and then your bfp!!!!! Yea for milkshakes, hmmmmm that sounds really good right now lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Dwrgi so pleased your scan went well and keeping you in my prayers x
> 
> AFM I'm doing ok. Lost 11.5lb in 4 weeks with another weigh in tonight. I'm hoping I've done enough to get another 2.5lb off and then I can celebrate losing my first stone :)
> 
> AF is due tomorrow and I've had my pre-AF migraine but no spotting which I am hoping is a sign my weight lose is helping to settle my hormones a bit better as my weight was causing me to be a little oestrogen dominant.

WOW, fantastic on the weight loss, you go girl!!!! Personally i am hoping that there is no spotting because there is a surprise bean in there!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

manuiti said:


> Hi there. I haven't been on this site for ages so thought I should reintroduce myself. I'm 36 and my husband is 34. He's got 2 kids from his previous marriage and I don't have any. He works abroad for 9 weeks at a time and is home for 3 weeks in between which makes the whole ttc thing a bit challenging as we don't get to try every cycle and sometimes when he's home I'm not ovulating. It's all a bit frustrating at times. He's just gone back to work but it would seem that I ovulated a couple of days ago so hopefully we're in with a chance this time. But if not, then next time he's home, we're going to head off to the doctor to get some initial tests done and go from there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and fingers crossed for all of us.

Welcome Manuiti!!! I agree with HA, you could maybe freeze some and have a lot more chances, but my fingers are crossed that you wont need them after this cycle!!


----------



## Mbababy

Excellent news, Dwrgi! FXed crossed and lots of :dust: headed your way!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

well, the numbers are in...

today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.

My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.

I really hate the waiting.... :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeping everything crossed for the numbers to go up HA :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks Butterfly. :hugs:

Slightly off-topic... I am used to seeing banner ads on here for things like cloth diapers and gender predictors and such, but just now I got a banner ad on here for an electric scooter! Just because I'm over 35 they think I'm a pensioner with limited mobility???!! As if I didn't already have enough hang-ups over my age!! Thanks a lot! :growlmad:

Next thing you know I'll be getting ads for hearing aids or nursing homes! Where's my cane?!

:rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I've been off the radar for a weekend and I've just read back and gone through an emotional rollercoaster!!! 

I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you who are waiting and saying fervant prayers!! 

Also sending big hugs and prayers to all of you who are having tough times xxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks Butterfly. :hugs:
> 
> Slightly off-topic... I am used to seeing banner ads on here for things like cloth diapers and gender predictors and such, but just now I got a banner ad on here for an electric scooter! Just because I'm over 35 they think I'm a pensioner with limited mobility???!! As if I didn't already have enough hang-ups over my age!! Thanks a lot! :growlmad:
> 
> Next think you know I'll be getting ads for hearing aids or nursing homes! Where's my cane?!
> 
> :rofl:

:jo: :rofl:


----------



## onmymind17

Well ladies i am pretty sure i am out, i just went to the bathroom and had some dark brown when i wipe :nope: so i guess it was just the tests being stupid, dang!!!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> well, the numbers are in...
> 
> today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.
> 
> My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.
> 
> I really hate the waiting.... :(

Honey is the P4 your progesterone? If it is that is too low, it has to be above 10 in order to support a pg, and it should be above 15 on a medicated cycle. Your already on the supositories, it should be a lot higher than that!!!!

I am praying for your little sticky bean honey!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> well, the numbers are in...
> 
> today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.
> 
> My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.
> 
> I really hate the waiting.... :(
> 
> Honey is the P4 your progesterone? If it is that is too low, it has to be above 10 in order to support a pg, and it should be above 15 on a medicated cycle. Your already on the supositories, it should be a lot higher than that!!!!
> 
> I am praying for your little sticky bean honey!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, and I know. :nope: I really don't think this is going to stick. :nope:

I've also read somewhere, though, that use of the suppositories doesn't pick up well in the blood, so I'm trying to hold on till Wednesday....


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> well, the numbers are in...
> 
> today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.
> 
> My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.
> 
> I really hate the waiting.... :(
> 
> Honey is the P4 your progesterone? If it is that is too low, it has to be above 10 in order to support a pg, and it should be above 15 on a medicated cycle. Your already on the supositories, it should be a lot higher than that!!!!
> 
> I am praying for your little sticky bean honey!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and I know. :nope: I really don't think this is going to stick. :nope:Click to expand...

Im so sorry honey, i really hate to say this but i dont think it will stick either, you had a positive test 4 days ago right, the hcg should be way higher than 24. I will keep praying, because miracles do happen. Love you honey, please dont give up, this can and will work for both of us!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> well, the numbers are in...
> 
> today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.
> 
> My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.
> 
> I really hate the waiting.... :(
> 
> Honey is the P4 your progesterone? If it is that is too low, it has to be above 10 in order to support a pg, and it should be above 15 on a medicated cycle. Your already on the supositories, it should be a lot higher than that!!!!
> 
> I am praying for your little sticky bean honey!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and I know. :nope: I really don't think this is going to stick. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so sorry honey, i really hate to say this but i dont think it will stick either, you had a positive test 4 days ago right, the hcg should be way higher than 24. I will keep praying, because miracles do happen. Love you honey, please dont give up, this can and will work for both of us!! :hugs:Click to expand...

No, my first positive test was just yesterday.


----------



## skye2010

HA you tested early as well right? I wouldn't give up hope at all. Those numbers may rise really suddenly even overnight. All the sticky vibes and baby dust for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA you tested early as well right? I wouldn't give up hope at all. Those numbers may rise really suddenly even overnight. All the sticky vibes and baby dust for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah, tomorrow was supposed to be my official testing day. I only tested early because I was spotting on Saturday and assumed I was out, but I wanted the confirmation of a negative test before stopping the progesterone.

thanks.


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> manuiti said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. I haven't been on this site for ages so thought I should reintroduce myself. I'm 36 and my husband is 34. He's got 2 kids from his previous marriage and I don't have any. He works abroad for 9 weeks at a time and is home for 3 weeks in between which makes the whole ttc thing a bit challenging as we don't get to try every cycle and sometimes when he's home I'm not ovulating. It's all a bit frustrating at times. He's just gone back to work but it would seem that I ovulated a couple of days ago so hopefully we're in with a chance this time. But if not, then next time he's home, we're going to head off to the doctor to get some initial tests done and go from there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and fingers crossed for all of us.
> 
> Welcome Manuiti!!! I agree with HA, you could maybe freeze some and have a lot more chances, but my fingers are crossed that you wont need them after this cycle!!Click to expand...

And I third that!!! It's funny what you can get your head around when you've had time to think about it. Let's hope you get your BFP is just around the corner!

xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> well, the numbers are in...
> 
> today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.
> 
> My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.
> 
> I really hate the waiting.... :(

Hey you! You are pregnant and the numbers may be low but that doesn't mean that they won't shoot up by Wednesday-our bodies work in strange ways and you have just got to keep a PMA (my a%se). I know what you mean about the waiting though-it will just drive you to distraction so try and keep your mind occupied (Colin Firth-wet shirts, lakes, passion under a cool facade) and hopefully the time will fly past. 

I'm thinking of you and sending you huge hugs!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies i am pretty sure i am out, i just went to the bathroom and had some dark brown when i wipe :nope: so i guess it was just the tests being stupid, dang!!!

It's not over till the evil w(b)itch sings so hang on in there Chris!! Dark brown could be implantation blood. Wait and see what happens! Good luck hun, and WILL that bean to stick!

Let us know what's going on!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done Macwooly on your weight loss-that's absolutely AMAZING!! I am so proud of you, and this will so help you with your quest for a baby! Go go girl!!

:thumbup::thumbup:

The FS, Amanda, rang tonight and egg collection is Wednesday morning. Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh! Trigger is tonight at 10.45 pm and not a minute later (well, she didn't say that but I'm hamming up the drama!!!). She is delighted with the follies and the womb lining as she reckons there are 8 follicles that will be potential contenders. I just hope now that they get good eggs that will fertilize properly!

How on earth am I now going to sleep??????!!!! OMG!

Andrea, if you're there, I'm thinking of you hun. :hugs::hugs:

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

HA sweetie it's normal to have lower numbers earlier on, honestly try to keep calm and wait untill Wednesday. I know it is easier said than done but I have asked this to a good few drs and nurses and they all said HSG can start rising rapidly. Even if not rapid, as long as it rises you are still pregnant. Are you on progestrones? BB asprin, or steroids at all? Please mention it to your dr and see what they say about it since you had 2 mc's and these meds are tried on women who had number of mcs, proved that they helped. I remember also having a full blood count along with my first HCG but not sure what parameters the dr checked to prescribe me with further blood thinners.

OMM many many hugs to you. I hope that brownish stuff doesn't mean AF.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: This whole TTc business is so damn nerve wrecking. I wish I knew what else to say. You are on my mind.

Dwrgi :hugs::hugs: Good lord you seem to be doing much better than your dr suggested before tx. I am so hopeful for you. Grow follies grow and become beautiful mature juicy eggs. I hope your DH's spermies would match your eggs and you would have at least 4-5 good blastos. Not a minute later for that trigger is correct actually. A minute wouldn't be a big deal mb but you have to be precise. By the way did they ask yesterday for DH to clear his pipes? He's supose to get all the old spermies out before the collection so you have a fresh sample. It has to be 2-3 days before so better check with your nurse...


----------



## Desperado167

Dwrgi,omg that's so exciting ,hope everything goes well,ha and chris ,keeping everything fixed for u both,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA sweetie it's normal to have lower numbers earlier on, honestly try to keep calm and wait untill Wednesday. I know it is easier said than done but I have asked this to a good few drs and nurses and they all said HSG can start rising rapidly. Even if not rapid, as long as it rises you are still pregnant. Are you on progestrones? BB asprin, or steroids at all? Please mention it to your dr and see what they say about it since you had 2 mc's and these meds are tried on women who had number of mcs, proved that they helped. I remember also having a full blood count along with my first HCG but not sure what parameters the dr checked to prescribe me with further blood thinners.

Yeah - because of the previous losses I've been on progesterone, baby aspirin and extra folic acid for a year now (in addition to my prenatal vitamin). My nurse confirmed I should continue with all that.

I think it would be easier to be optimistic if I had just the spotting or just the low numbers, but both together paints a pretty bleak picture. I'm really trying hard to just think neutral until Wednesday. That's a lot easier said than done, though.

And Dwrgi, I am so excited for you - 8 is amazing news! As for sleep, try some warm milk tonight instead of cold! :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> HA sweetie it's normal to have lower numbers earlier on, honestly try to keep calm and wait untill Wednesday. I know it is easier said than done but I have asked this to a good few drs and nurses and they all said HSG can start rising rapidly. Even if not rapid, as long as it rises you are still pregnant. Are you on progestrones? BB asprin, or steroids at all? Please mention it to your dr and see what they say about it since you had 2 mc's and these meds are tried on women who had number of mcs, proved that they helped. I remember also having a full blood count along with my first HCG but not sure what parameters the dr checked to prescribe me with further blood thinners.
> 
> OMM many many hugs to you. I hope that brownish stuff doesn't mean AF.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: This whole TTc business is so damn nerve wrecking. I wish I knew what else to say. You are on my mind.
> 
> Dwrgi :hugs::hugs: Good lord you seem to be doing much better than your dr suggested before tx. I am so hopeful for you. Grow follies grow and become beautiful mature juicy eggs. I hope your DH's spermies would match your eggs and you would have at least 4-5 good blastos. Not a minute later for that trigger is correct actually. A minute wouldn't be a big deal mb but you have to be precise. By the way did they ask yesterday for DH to clear his pipes? He's supose to get all the old spermies out before the collection so you have a fresh sample. It has to be 2-3 days before so better check with your nurse...

Don't worry Skye, he knows what's what and has done what he needed to do :spermy::spermy:!

Thanks so much for this-you have been so helpful! They don't seem to think I'll get to blasto because of my amh, but they didn't think I'd produce many follies either, did they?? So, fingers crossed!

And thanks for your kind wishes! You are a (very) star(ry Skye!).
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> well, the numbers are in...
> 
> today is 13 dpiui. My hCG is 24, and my P4 is 8. Both are on the very low end of normal.
> 
> My nurse said repeatedly to just see what Wednesday brings, reminding me that it's still very early, and repeating several times that all that matters is the rate of increase, not today's numbers.... She said to keep my progesterone suppositories at the current dose, drink lots of fluids, etc.
> 
> I really hate the waiting.... :(
> 
> Honey is the P4 your progesterone? If it is that is too low, it has to be above 10 in order to support a pg, and it should be above 15 on a medicated cycle. Your already on the supositories, it should be a lot higher than that!!!!
> 
> I am praying for your little sticky bean honey!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and I know. :nope: I really don't think this is going to stick. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so sorry honey, i really hate to say this but i dont think it will stick either, you had a positive test 4 days ago right, the hcg should be way higher than 24. I will keep praying, because miracles do happen. Love you honey, please dont give up, this can and will work for both of us!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, my first positive test was just yesterday.Click to expand...

OH REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!! Well now you have a good chance!!!!!!! OMG i thought you had tested a couple of days ago, ok that makes me feel much better!!! OK i am back to being positive for you honey!!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i am pretty sure i am out, i just went to the bathroom and had some dark brown when i wipe :nope: so i guess it was just the tests being stupid, dang!!!
> 
> It's not over till the evil w(b)itch sings so hang on in there Chris!! Dark brown could be implantation blood. Wait and see what happens! Good luck hun, and WILL that bean to stick!
> 
> Let us know what's going on!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well your right, it might be implantation blood, i went to the bathroom and nothing, no blood at all, i even (Excuse the TMI) stuck the TP way up there and no blood, so i am going to pick up some first response tests tonight and we will see what happens. thanks honey, i appreciate the hugs!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Well done Macwooly on your weight loss-that's absolutely AMAZING!! I am so proud of you, and this will so help you with your quest for a baby! Go go girl!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The FS, Amanda, rang tonight and egg collection is Wednesday morning. Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh! Trigger is tonight at 10.45 pm and not a minute later (well, she didn't say that but I'm hamming up the drama!!!). She is delighted with the follies and the womb lining as she reckons there are 8 follicles that will be potential contenders. I just hope now that they get good eggs that will fertilize properly!
> 
> How on earth am I now going to sleep??????!!!! OMG!
> 
> Andrea, if you're there, I'm thinking of you hun. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lots of love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

OMG its really happening!!!!!! I am so freaking excited for you!!!!!!! And 8 is fantastic, you could be our very own Octomom lol. I am praying as hard as i can for you honey!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,still hoping for u Hun,and please stop sticking the loo roll up your vayjay,y are we all so obsessed with doing that stuff ?lol :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> HA sweetie it's normal to have lower numbers earlier on, honestly try to keep calm and wait untill Wednesday. I know it is easier said than done but I have asked this to a good few drs and nurses and they all said HSG can start rising rapidly. Even if not rapid, as long as it rises you are still pregnant. Are you on progestrones? BB asprin, or steroids at all? Please mention it to your dr and see what they say about it since you had 2 mc's and these meds are tried on women who had number of mcs, proved that they helped. I remember also having a full blood count along with my first HCG but not sure what parameters the dr checked to prescribe me with further blood thinners.
> 
> Yeah - because of the previous losses I've been on progesterone, baby aspirin and extra folic acid for a year now (in addition to my prenatal vitamin). My nurse confirmed I should continue with all that.
> 
> I think it would be easier to be optimistic if I had just the spotting or just the low numbers, but both together paints a pretty bleak picture. I'm really trying hard to just think neutral until Wednesday. That's a lot easier said than done, though.
> 
> And Dwrgi, I am so excited for you - 8 is amazing news! As for sleep, try some warm milk tonight instead of cold! :haha:Click to expand...

Honey please forgive me!!!! In my error of thinking you had tested a while ago, i did not support you. Dont worry about the number, heck it has to start somewhere right!!! I know many women that had their first beta come out at 9 and had spotting and have beautiful healthy babies. As long as its spotting and not heavy bleeding your ok, spotting is common in the begining of a pregnancy!!!! Love you honey and i feel so bad for not being more positive and supportive!!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris ,still hoping for u Hun,and please stop sticking the loo roll up your vayjay,y are we all so obsessed with doing that stuff ?lol :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Im sorry i cant help it, lol, i promise i will try and stop lol.


----------



## skye2010

OMM and HA somehow I think you will both be ok and these babies will stick... 
OMM I agree with Desperado LOL LOL!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

DH just asked what I was whispering under my breath - had to confess it was sticky bean prayers for you lot - ah well he already thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> HA sweetie it's normal to have lower numbers earlier on, honestly try to keep calm and wait untill Wednesday. I know it is easier said than done but I have asked this to a good few drs and nurses and they all said HSG can start rising rapidly. Even if not rapid, as long as it rises you are still pregnant. Are you on progestrones? BB asprin, or steroids at all? Please mention it to your dr and see what they say about it since you had 2 mc's and these meds are tried on women who had number of mcs, proved that they helped. I remember also having a full blood count along with my first HCG but not sure what parameters the dr checked to prescribe me with further blood thinners.
> 
> Yeah - because of the previous losses I've been on progesterone, baby aspirin and extra folic acid for a year now (in addition to my prenatal vitamin). My nurse confirmed I should continue with all that.
> 
> I think it would be easier to be optimistic if I had just the spotting or just the low numbers, but both together paints a pretty bleak picture. I'm really trying hard to just think neutral until Wednesday. That's a lot easier said than done, though.
> 
> And Dwrgi, I am so excited for you - 8 is amazing news! As for sleep, try some warm milk tonight instead of cold! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey please forgive me!!!! In my error of thinking you had tested a while ago, i did not support you. Dont worry about the number, heck it has to start somewhere right!!! I know many women that had their first beta come out at 9 and had spotting and have beautiful healthy babies. As long as its spotting and not heavy bleeding your ok, spotting is common in the begining of a pregnancy!!!! Love you honey and i feel so bad for not being more positive and supportive!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh honey, there's nothing to forgive - you didn't say anything I wasn't already thinking myself. :hugs: I know everyone on here has the best intentions and wishes for each other. And if it _had _been 4 days since my first test, I would have said the same thing you did and appreciated the candor.

Even if this pregnancy was off to a picture-perfect start I'd still have a hard time accepting it, given my history. That's just the crappy hand I've been dealt. The fact that it's off to an inauspicious start is oddly comforting, which I know sounds crazy - it just matches my expectations in a weird way. :wacko: I want to be excited, and I know one day I will be - either with this pregnancy or another. And I know I say I'm trying to stay neutral until Wednesday's numbers, but who am I kidding? The last 48 hours have been such a roller coaster I really don't know which way is up. I just hope Wednesday shows something definitive, whether that's good or bad - I don't want to have to hang on to uncertainty for a week or two.

Thank God I have a counseling appt first thing tomorrow morning!

And as for sticking tp way up your hoo-ha? <raises hand> GUILTY HERE! and when that's not satisfactory, I just stick my finger up there to sweep my cervix, as if it might have somehow disappeared in the hour since I did it last and I need to see if it's still there! :wacko: :rofl: :wacko: :rofl: :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## manuiti

HA - I've got everything crossed for you and that the bean sticks!!!

OMM - it's not over until the :witch: is definitely there. Hang in there! 

Dwrgi - EEeeeeee! How exciting! Hope you get some fabby eggs!


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
8 follies!!!!!!!!! woo hoo. Fabulous!

OMM & HA,
Please don't give up ladies! I know that the wait sucks! I know that it helps to manage expectations, but this is what my husband always reminds me - whenever I start that downward spiral of doubt after not seeing a heartbeat at an early scan, spotting, or worrying about testing results - he says the reality is that today, you are that much closer to holding your babies than you were two days ago. And it's just about taking each step at a time. I am so hopeful that you are pregnant with your sticky beans!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> HA sweetie it's normal to have lower numbers earlier on, honestly try to keep calm and wait untill Wednesday. I know it is easier said than done but I have asked this to a good few drs and nurses and they all said HSG can start rising rapidly. Even if not rapid, as long as it rises you are still pregnant. Are you on progestrones? BB asprin, or steroids at all? Please mention it to your dr and see what they say about it since you had 2 mc's and these meds are tried on women who had number of mcs, proved that they helped. I remember also having a full blood count along with my first HCG but not sure what parameters the dr checked to prescribe me with further blood thinners.
> 
> Yeah - because of the previous losses I've been on progesterone, baby aspirin and extra folic acid for a year now (in addition to my prenatal vitamin). My nurse confirmed I should continue with all that.
> 
> I think it would be easier to be optimistic if I had just the spotting or just the low numbers, but both together paints a pretty bleak picture. I'm really trying hard to just think neutral until Wednesday. That's a lot easier said than done, though.
> 
> And Dwrgi, I am so excited for you - 8 is amazing news! As for sleep, try some warm milk tonight instead of cold! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Honey please forgive me!!!! In my error of thinking you had tested a while ago, i did not support you. Dont worry about the number, heck it has to start somewhere right!!! I know many women that had their first beta come out at 9 and had spotting and have beautiful healthy babies. As long as its spotting and not heavy bleeding your ok, spotting is common in the begining of a pregnancy!!!! Love you honey and i feel so bad for not being more positive and supportive!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey, there's nothing to forgive - you didn't say anything I wasn't already thinking myself. :hugs: I know everyone on here has the best intentions and wishes for each other. And if it _had _been 4 days since my first test, I would have said the same thing you did and appreciated the candor.
> 
> Even if this pregnancy was off to a picture-perfect start I'd still have a hard time accepting it, given my history. That's just the crappy hand I've been dealt. The fact that it's off to an inauspicious start is oddly comforting, which I know sounds crazy - it just matches my expectations in a weird way. :wacko: I want to be excited, and I know one day I will be - either with this pregnancy or another. And I know I say I'm trying to stay neutral until Wednesday's numbers, but who am I kidding? The last 48 hours have been such a roller coaster I really don't know which way is up. I just hope Wednesday shows something definitive, whether that's good or bad - I don't want to have to hang on to uncertainty for a week or two.
> 
> Thank God I have a counseling appt first thing tomorrow morning!
> 
> And as for sticking tp way up your hoo-ha? <raises hand> GUILTY HERE! and when that's not satisfactory, I just stick my finger up there to sweep my cervix, as if it might have somehow disappeared in the hour since I did it last and I need to see if it's still there! :wacko: :rofl: :wacko: :rofl: :wacko: :rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks honey, i just felt bad that i was not supportive, i guess after the 4 that i have been through i knew the signs so well. When i thought you had tested 4 days ago, i thought of one of mine i had gotten a bfp at home on a thursday, i did not go for the blood test until tuesday, and the beta came back at 43, i knew that from thurs until tues there was no way it would be that low, the doctor called me all excited that we were pg, i however knew what was happening, and sure enough i went back two days later and it was down to 25. I know how hard this is for you, but i read Lava's post and she is right, one day at a time, you just picture that little one snuggling in, and i will keep praying as hard as i can that that little love bean, sticks and grows!!! I am not going to tell you to relax and not stress, i know thats impossible, but i will tell you that i am right there with you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i am sorry, the first response test tonight is negative, so i guess this is AF that is trying to show. I feel bad that i said anything, you ladies are so supportive!!! So on to the next month for me, and tomorrow if i have full flow, i will hit the M on my new monitor, and the fun begins lol. Thank you ladies, i love you all!!!:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Twinkie :kiss::kiss::kiss::flower::flower::flower:

OMM awwww sweetie:hugs::hugs::hugs: :wacko:

HA :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Please please please little HA please stick in :dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you for your kind thoughts :hugs:

OMM...I'm sorry :hugs:

HA...:hugs:

I'm going to be lurking for the time being but hoping that you all get super sticky beans before you know it :hugs:

XxX


----------



## purplelou

Never - there are just no words good enough! I am so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

twinkle - you are so sweet and kind :hugs:

Dwrgi - ohh!! this is soo exciting!! so can I ask (since I have no idea about this stuff) the eggies get collected on wednesday, and then they get mixed with swimmers....and then when do they get tucked back inside?? and at what stage would they be then?? sorry if this is too nosey...I am really fascinated. oh and I not calm at all lol. I have constant butterflys and worry about every twinge and I go to the bathroom about 1000 times per day to check for bleeding (sorry tmi)Im just good at concealing it (NOT!)

Butterfly - is your OH back from holidays now? because I have a feeling september will be a good month for ladies on this thread :flower: :hugs:

FM - I am keeping everything crossed for you this O was THE one!! :hugs:

wooly - oh my goodness - 11 1/2 lbs is amazing weight loss! go wooley :happydance: go wooly :happydance: how did you get on with your latest weigh in?? :hugs:

Manuiti - welcome back :hi: I hope this month is successful for you, TTc is so hard without the add complication of DH working away :hugs:

HA - everything that can be crossed is crossed for you. I am sending sticky :dust: your way by the bucketful :hugs:

skye - wow times seems to be flying! it seems like you little girl will be here so soon!! well done on your theory test :hugs: I had to laugh about your "clearing the pipes" comment to Dwrgi lol! it sounds like her DH should be having a jolly good nose blowing session hehehehe

lava - how are you doing? and how are those twinies?? are you feeling well in your self?

OMM - i want to beat that :witch: with her own broomstick. I hope she stays away for you. big :hugs: and loves your way xx

I know I have missed some people - I am sorry, it's early in the morning here and I am not a morning person! so :hugs: to you if I missed you xx


afm - nothing new here really, I went to see the GP on friday, which was early but I had a couple of concerns I needed to address. one was if I was immune to chicken pox, as I work as nurse in a GP surgery and therefore come into contact with lots of kids with chickenpox, obviously it's not good to catch it in pregnancy. I had blood tests to check immunity about 5 years ago and all was well so he reassurred me about that. also when I was about 30 I some issues with chest pain which were investigated, I was reassurred at the time but advised that if I ever got pregnant I should see a haematolgist, now at that time I was not ever contemplating having children so I sort of forgot about that bit, but he said he would dig out my old notes and check and maybe discuss with a haematologist to see if anything needs doing. he also booked me into the midwife for 5th september (also early) so for now I am just watching my diet and trying to not worry (impossible)


----------



## Macwooly

*Never* :hugs: :hugs: One day you will hold your rainbow baby :hugs:

*Dwrgi* praying all 8 follicles release an egg to give you the best chance. Sending loads of :dust: and can't wait to hear how it all goes with you

*Twinkle* sending loads of :dust: and hoping all went/will go well with HSG (sorry can't remember when you were having it :dohh:)

*Purple* praying your LO is settled in snug now for the next 9 months. Please try not to worry :hugs:

*FM* praying this was/is your cycle and sending lots of :dust:

*Skye* hope you have a nice holiday. Keeping your mum in my prayers x

*HA* praying your LO is snuggling in deep and will be keeping you company for the next 9 months

*Lava* hoping your LOs aren't giving you cause for concern and praying all keeps going well with your pregnancy

*Manuiti* Hello :hi: Hope you caught that egg this cycle :dust:

*Butterfly* hope AF is being kinder to you today and you catch that egg this cycle :dust:

*OMM* so sorry it looks like the witch is on her way and this wasn't your cycle :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: for you and got your seat on the whatever wagon all comfy for you :dust::hugs:

*Padbrat, Missy, MA* sending you lots of love and :hugs: and hoping you are well

AFM well no weight lose at my weigh in last night :( But no gain either :) AF was due today but no sign of her yet but I am the whatever wagon and will see what the next few days bring. I had my pre-AF migraine 4 days ago and usually that turns up 2 days before AF which confused me but no other symptoms. But then I have no symptoms which could lead me to believe a BFP is going to occur. If no AF by Friday then I'll do a test :)


----------



## purplelou

wooly - staying the same is always good! I think lots of people get some retained water before af which can add weight that you have actually lost iykwim:wacko: on the other hand...I am hopeful for you that the change in usual symptoms is a promising one - will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

On phone so no detailed post but :hugs: to everyone who needs them. 

Yes, BF is back from hol so am full on and big pma for this cycle :)

:dust: to those who need it too.


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i am sorry, the first response test tonight is negative, so i guess this is AF that is trying to show. I feel bad that i said anything, you ladies are so supportive!!! So on to the next month for me, and tomorrow if i have full flow, i will hit the M on my new monitor, and the fun begins lol. Thank you ladies, i love you all!!!:hugs:

So sorry Chris! It is allll so cruel! We are here for you and sending you big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!! How are you all today??? :flower::flower::thumbup:

Purple, I'm glad that you've gone and spoken to your GP about your concerns, and it's good news that they are on to it! I am sure that all will be good! In answer to your question, egg collection tomorrow then they will take OH's sperm and inject however many eggs there are with the sperm (we're actually having ICSI which is better for those with sperm issues) and leave them overnight to fertilize. The embryologist will keep a close eye and will probably keep them no longer than three days before they do a transfer. As my amh is low (as they keep telling me, yada blinking yada) it is unlikley that I will have a lot of fertilized eggs so unlikely to go to blastocyst (which means they keep the embryos in the lab for 5 days to test for the strongest before transferring. This gives a higher rate of live births, but of course I have old eggs so unlikely to happen!!). So, ET most probs Friday or Sat. I just hope there are good eggs to fertilize. Thanks for asking!!! :thumbup:

Macwooly, oooooooo, there's interesting!! Fingers crossed that there is NO AF and she stays away for nine months! Keep us posted! And, like you said, no weight loss means no weight gain-fabulous!!! You're doing brilliantly!!

Hi to you all and I hope you have a good day!!!

AFM-trigger shot has lead to sort to period like pains. Just feel completely exhausted. How I'm supposed to get up tomorrow morning to get to the clinic by 9am I will never know!!

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Chris - that's what we're here for - to tell when you can't tell anyone else - I'm sorry its a BFN - keeping everything crossed for you for next month xxx

Andrea - big hugs honey

Butterfly - woohoo for the PMA!

Dwrgi - I'm on a countdown for you now!!

Love to everyone else.

AFM - I'm at home resting on doctor's orders as my asthma is really bad & I desperately want to go to the festival this weekend. The trip to the doctor's meant having to go through all the 'could you be pregnant?' rigmarole but she's an asthma specialist so at least i should get better soon. 
As far as the HSG goes I'm going to have to wait until next month - it has to be done between day 10 & 20 & the hospital only does them on Thursdays (??!) - this cycle it would be 1st September which is when DH has his SA & is also his birthday - I didn't want him to have to go & do his SA on his own & then maybe have to spend the rest of the day looking after me if it went badly! So on to next cycle!


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMM, Twinkle is absolutely right - we're here for sharing those things you can't tell anyone else. We understand completely, while the rest of the world would thing we're all off our rockers. Big :hugs: to you.

And Twinkle, I am intrigued that they want to do the HSG between days 10 and 20 - mine was done on day 5, and if I remember correctly, they wanted it done any time before day 7.... Very curious.... Hope your asthma improves soon - take good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle look after yourself and hope your asthma improves soon :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- stay hopeful and don't you even think about giving up!!! praying for your sticky bean

DWargi- Grow follies Grow!!! so excited for you tomorrow. I know you aren't feeling great today after that trigger but it's just all the follies you have growing in there you will find the energy tomorrow because you are going to be super excited. FX for you!!!

Purple- its great that you have gotten started early, you know we ladies are serious about being our own best advocate!!!

McWooly- Hope af stays away!FX

OMM- Sorry that it looks like AF is on the way

Twinkle- I hope that you get to feeling better soon.

afm- So O is officially over, my test was neg this morning so dh and I bd'd one last time so now the horrible 2ww,

I am located on the NC east coast and it looks like a hurricane is headed this way and scheduled to be here by Saturday if her path doesn't change. I hope she stays away becuase she is not wanted here!!! ugggh ruining my weekend.


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> OMM, Twinkle is absolutely right - we're here for sharing those things you can't tell anyone else. We understand completely, while the rest of the world would thing we're all off our rockers. Big :hugs: to you.
> 
> And Twinkle, I am intrigued that they want to do the HSG between days 10 and 20 - mine was done on day 5, and if I remember correctly, they wanted it done any time before day 7.... Very curious.... Hope your asthma improves soon - take good care of yourself. :hugs:

Thanks petal. 
To be honest my hospital seems to be giving totally different advice from anyone else's - I've been told not to ttc AT ALL during the cycle I have my HSG where as other ladies on here have said they got their BFP on the cycle they had their HSG. I think the timing is to make sure that Af has gone but I'm not sure??


----------



## twinkle1975

FutureMommie said:


> HA- stay hopeful and don't you even think about giving up!!! praying for your sticky bean
> 
> DWargi- Grow follies Grow!!! so excited for you tomorrow. I know you aren't feeling great today after that trigger but it's just all the follies you have growing in there you will find the energy tomorrow because you are going to be super excited. FX for you!!!
> 
> Purple- its great that you have gotten started early, you know we ladies are serious about being our own best advocate!!!
> 
> McWooly- Hope af stays away!FX
> 
> OMM- Sorry that it looks like AF is on the way
> 
> Twinkle- I hope that you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> afm- So O is officially over, my test was neg this morning so dh and I bd'd one last time so now the horrible 2ww,
> 
> I am located on the NC east coast and it looks like a hurricane is headed this way and scheduled to be here by Saturday if her path doesn't change. I hope she stays away becuase she is not wanted here!!! ugggh ruining my weekend.

FM - oh no!! I was once trapped in Florida for a week as the train I was getting to Washington DC couldn't get through NC due to a hurricane. I really hope it changes course - I'll blow as hard as I can!!


----------



## Macwooly

FM praying that the hurricane misses you x


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!

FM i am blowing hard too to keep that hurricane away from you!!! I am in Chicago, so hopefully i can blow it east and away from you!!

Wooly, honey i have everything i possibly can cross crossed for you, i am so praying for a bfp, and no signs does not mean no bfp, the one pg i went 9 weeks with i had not one symptom, as a matter of fact i had a lack of normal things, like i normally get really bad heartburn right before af shows, and it was gone. And thanks for the nice soft seat on the whatevers wagon, i am plopped on there with my seatbelt fastened, i am just going to sit back and relax with you!!

Twinkle, honey you take care of yourself, and i agree, almost everybody i know had the HSG and was able to TTC right after, so not sure why they are saying to wait.

Never honey your in my thoughts and prayers!! sending you big warm hugs.

HA, i am so praying for good news, wed cannot get here soon enough, how are you feeling honey, any more bleeding?

Skye and Lava, how are you ladies doing? I hope you are both feeling well.

Butterfly, go jump on BF and catch that eggie, fingers are crossed that this is your cycle.

Despie how are you my friend, i hope you are feeling well.

Ladies thank you so much for all your support, i cannot tell you how much i appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks petal.
> To be honest my hospital seems to be giving totally different advice from anyone else's - I've been told not to ttc AT ALL during the cycle I have my HSG where as other ladies on here have said they got their BFP on the cycle they had their HSG. I think the timing is to make sure that Af has gone but I'm not sure??

they don't want you to ttc at all because of when they're doing it - yours will be around ovulation (if not after) and the procedure would wash out any tiny embryo trying to implant. Those who got their BFP that cycle it's because it was done prior to ovulation. But don't worry about that too much - from what I've read, you're more fertile than normal for about 3 months afterward, so you'll still have that advantage.

FM, I am SO hoping that Irene leaves you alone!! How close to the coast are you? Before moving here we lived about 15 miles inland on the TX coast, about an hour due south of Houston - we got a direct hit from Ike in '08, and a glancing blow from Rita in '05. I do not miss hurricane country AT ALL. Be safe, whatever it takes. 

AFM, not too optimistic... my bleeding seems to have increased today. This 24 hrs before my next beta is taking about 24 years. I just want to know, whatever the outcome. I can't stand this not knowing. Let it be over and let me grieve and start over, or let it be good and let me move on - but this limbo is hell.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: HA


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks HA 
I'm sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

HA dammit, i am praying as hard as i can, for you and your little one, and i will do my best to speed up the clock to get to wed, i know what you mean, the waiting is just torture. Hang in there honey, sending you super big hugs!!


----------



## Neversaynever

:hugs: to you HA. 

XxX


----------



## padbrat

hey guys... all the happenings on here have pulled me outta lurkdom!

Skye and Lava.... fabulous news... a lil girl for Skye and a lil boy for Lava... plus a lovely surprise baby as well! yay!

all those other lovely BFPs ... well we have had a lovely explosion of them lately... huge congrats! xx

HA - am a hoping and a praying for ya chick... sending some transatlantic huggies your way xx

Never - huni, I have no words to make it better, but I do understand, small comfort I know. You are in my thoughts...

Oooooo Woolly.... oooooo and on pins waiting..... come on another BFP...

Twinkle... you take care of yourself huni... rest up there are always more festivals to go to in the future x

FM praying the hurricane passes quickly and creates no damage xx

Butterfly... hope that eggy is getting caught... nudge nudge wink wink hahahhaa!!

DWIGI... OMG! You go girl... great follies.... everything crossed for you tomorrow!!

AFM well.. we are booked in to a clinic in Cyrpus to have ED, probably going for ED end of October.... after 8 long years I am back on the pill OMG feels soooo wierd! Have just had an email from my Dr in Cyrpus and he has said.... and I quote...(LOL)...

"Just to let you know that your prognosis is very good as you are of proven fertility and the reason for ED is purely genetic- I just thought you should know".

Hubby is staying unexcited... says he can't bear another loss... but is doing it for me and the chance to finally be a Dad. 

So gulp ladies... I have gone and done it... my first (and please God my last) fertility treatment.... am so gonna need your advice on what to stick where and what pills to pop and what to eat and all that stuff.... Oooo and in a stroke of good luck my Consultant in the UK has recommended steriods, but my bloody GP won't gove them to me..... but my Dr in Cyprus will hehhehehe.... will just add them to my prescription and I start taking them 2 weeks prior to the transfer (so sod off bloody GP hahaha)!!!!

I am always here lurking ladies... have never left ya xx


----------



## purplelou

HA - sending you more :hugs: and :dust:

FM - I hope that hurricane misses you xxx

Padbrat -lovely news, your consultant sounds very positive! not long till october. I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

lmao - I just a lovely pop up banner for "saga" cruises (cruises for the over 50's)


----------



## padbrat

OMG OMG OMG OMG Purp...... saw the spoiler..... OMG OMG frikkin well done huni!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Padbrat - fab news!! xxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Padbrat, fantastic news!!!! I am so excited for you!!! I am sending you a ton of sticky dust, so you have it on hand when you get your bfp!!!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Ugh, my sandwich just did not taste good, so i chucked it in the bin, so my lunch consisted of some Chili Cheese Frito's and a Hershey's bar ahhhhhhhh im sorry i could not resist the chocolate!!!! LOL


----------



## purplelou

padbrat - :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

OMM - sounds like a good lunch to me hehehe


----------



## Butterfly67

Very excited at your news padbrat, sending loads of :dust: your way for october, if I want anyone to get a BFP it is you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh my goodness, I wish I could hug all of you right now. 

Never, darling, I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through and I wish there was something I could say that would ease the pain, but you're in my thoughts and I'm sending you huge, squishie :hugs:

HA, I'm hope, hope HOPING that all will be well. I'm crossing everything, those numbers HAVE to be good, I so want you to have the sticky bean that you deserve. Monster :hugs: 


Madrid was 'Scorchio' and, I can't quite believe I'm actually going to type this.. but the Pope nearly ruined our weekend! We had no idea he would be there.. someone remind me to check his schedule the next time I travel. 

Much love, :hugs: and :dust: to all you gorgeous ladies.

C xx


----------



## Macwooly

Padbrat sending loads of :dust: for October 

Tigerlily glad you had a nice holiday :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are you all???

*FM-Hunni! I am sending you huge tonnes of good luck that you've caught your little bean! Take it easy over the next few days, and get as much relaxation in as you can! I am also hoping that you won't be bothered by the hurricane, it sounds really dreadful. Am thinking of you hun! 

Padbrat-LOVELY to hear from you hun, and absolutely fabulous news on the egg donor! The Cyprus doc sounds so supportive, and so helpful. Why is our NHS so blinking awkward???? Do as much research as you can now hun, and we shall be here to support you when the time comes! I am completely 'made up' for you! Huge !

HA-oh, the waiting. What a bore. You are right, you just want to know eitherf way. I know exactly how you feel when I was left counting hcg numbers myself a few years ago. A horrible experience. Just a little bit longer now! Plenty of Colin and lots of milk shakes-you deserve spoiling!! 

Tigerlily-what have you been up to?!!! Ooh, that pontiff has a cheek visting Madrid when you were there-I don't know! 

Lots and lots of love to everybody on here! Hope you're all okay girls?! 
 *


----------



## onmymind17

Wow, lots of earthquakes all of a sudden, they had one in Colorado, yesterday, and now one in Washington DC today, weird, and Chicago sits right in the middle of them lol.


----------



## Dwrgi

We've made it to 700 pages!!!

Congratulations girls!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::laundry::crib::iron::dishes::hangwashing:

Was just checking to where I joined and it was about page 460 lol so I'm not even on half of this thread yet!


----------



## Desperado167

Padbrat,brilliant news Hun,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Bleugh - coughing too much to sleep - finished my book so at 5.24 I'm about to play a hidden object game on my laptop - hope it makes me sleepy! 

The news feed on my home page says Irene is losing strength over the caribbean - hope that means she's blown out by the time she reaches the mainland!


----------



## purplelou

twinkle - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

woohoo for 700 pages :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all? I really hope that Irene has run out of steam!! Thinking of my American friends, particularly FM!

I've just got back from EC and writing this in bed. Have got a bad belly, similar to period pain, and have been told to have bed rest, so am taking that literally!!

Can't say that I'm over the moon girls, as in one ovary there were NO eggs, and in the other, they found TWO eggs, so that's my lot. I was hoping I would get 5. My FS was optimistic and said they looked good and it was better than none (do some people actually have NO eggs when they go for IVF?), but I'm not naive enough to think that a low number like this will result in a pregnancy, so feel quite upset. Devastated is actually the word. I know it's quality and not quantity, but I guess you hope for A quantity to give you a fighting chance.

The other thing is that my BF (who I cut contact with because she is preggers, and I couldn't bear to hear her stories of PG) has just had her second baby, a little boy, three days ago. I think wound and salt comes to mind. It's just so unfair.

Anyway, I am trying to be strong, but really don't feel like it any more. I'm going to get some rest and might write more later after the FS rings me.

Lots of love to you all, :flower:
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi said:


> Hi guys! How are you all? I really hope that Irene has run out of steam!! Thinking of my American friends, particularly FM!
> 
> I've just got back from EC and writing this in bed. Have got a bad belly, similar to period pain, and have been told to have bed rest, so am taking that literally!!
> 
> Can't say that I'm over the moon girls, as in one ovary there were NO eggs, and in the other, they found TWO eggs, so that's my lot. I was hoping I would get 5. My FS was optimistic and said they looked good and it was better than none (do some people actually have NO eggs when they go for IVF?), but I'm not naive enough to think that a low number like this will result in a pregnancy, so feel quite upset. Devastated is actually the word. I know it's quality and not quantity, but I guess you hope for A quantity to give you a fighting chance.
> 
> The other thing is that my BF (who I cut contact with because she is preggers, and I couldn't bear to hear her stories of PG) has just had her second baby, a little boy, three days ago. I think wound and salt comes to mind. It's just so unfair.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to be strong, but really don't feel like it any more. I'm going to get some rest and might write more later after the FS rings me.
> 
> Lots of love to you all, :flower:
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs: 

Praying that both eggs fertilise and are the start of a very sticky BFP which goes to full term :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Dwrgi,hope this is the start of a successful journey for you ,keeping everything fixed for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Dwrgi. I guess it is one step at a time. You have 2 eggs, that is great news, that is a fighting chance so you are in no way out although I can understand that you might be disappointed in that number but if the FS said they looked good then I will be optimistic for you and praying that they both (or even one) gets fertilised overnight and then you are still in with a good chance :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi guys! How are you all? I really hope that Irene has run out of steam!! Thinking of my American friends, particularly FM!
> 
> I've just got back from EC and writing this in bed. Have got a bad belly, similar to period pain, and have been told to have bed rest, so am taking that literally!!
> 
> Can't say that I'm over the moon girls, as in one ovary there were NO eggs, and in the other, they found TWO eggs, so that's my lot. I was hoping I would get 5. My FS was optimistic and said they looked good and it was better than none (do some people actually have NO eggs when they go for IVF?), but I'm not naive enough to think that a low number like this will result in a pregnancy, so feel quite upset. Devastated is actually the word. I know it's quality and not quantity, but I guess you hope for A quantity to give you a fighting chance.
> 
> The other thing is that my BF (who I cut contact with because she is preggers, and I couldn't bear to hear her stories of PG) has just had her second baby, a little boy, three days ago. I think wound and salt comes to mind. It's just so unfair.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to be strong, but really don't feel like it any more. I'm going to get some rest and might write more later after the FS rings me.
> 
> Lots of love to you all, :flower:
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awwww honey two is wonderful, but i know how you feel, i am sending you lots of warm hugs. And as for your friend, remember i said all our babies are in a line waiting for us, well with your friend having hers, guess what yours is next in line!!!!! Love you honey, and i am praying so hard for you!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!!

HA i am praying and keeping everything i have crossed for you today, i woke up thinking about you!!! Come on baby grow grow!!!!

FM i sure hope Irene blows herself out before she gets to you!!

Purple how are you honey, your in my thoughts, i hope your feeling well still.

Never honey :hugs:

Woolie, any news? I am concentrating as hard as i can that af stays away!!!

Lava, Skye, Despie, Padbrat, :hugs: to all of you!!!


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Woolie, any news? I am concentrating as hard as i can that af stays away!!!

Well about 9pm last night I had light AF (pale red) so thought today would be CD1 but got up this morning and nothing! Then about 12pm I had one small brown clot and nothing since.

So if nothing more happens today I'll do a HPT tomorrow morning.

I don't know if it a self-preservation thing but I don't feel anything and I'm not at all excited and think AF will be with me soon :shrug:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...:hugs: two are better than one or none...please look at the positives.

I know what you mean about bloody Facebook...someone has announced today they are pregnant...onky last week she was calling two of her children effing brats and wondered why she had them :cry:

Makes me so bloody angry.

Wooly...fingers crossed :hugs:

Padbrat...so pleased and I hope it only takes one shot too :hugs:

HA..any news hun?

As for all your lovely comments...thank you. Taking each day at a time, had a bit of a breakdown this morning and posted about Monday in my journal.

Have also started another new journal and hope you all don't mind that I called it my whatever journal.

Hugs, love and :dust: to everyone...I am reading...just not posting 

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - be gentle with yourself today - got my toes etc crossed for you.

MacWool - big hugs

FM - keep watching Irene's progress & sending up prayers

Never - a whatever journal is a great idea - we could all do with one of those!

OMM - glad you're around, you always have such supportive things to say!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Woolie, any news? I am concentrating as hard as i can that af stays away!!!
> 
> Well about 9pm last night I had light AF (pale red) so thought today would be CD1 but got up this morning and nothing! Then about 12pm I had one small brown clot and nothing since.
> 
> So if nothing more happens today I'll do a HPT tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't know if it a self-preservation thing but I don't feel anything and I'm not at all excited and think AF will be with me soon :shrug:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhh ok i will get excited for you!!!!! Has this ever happend before? OMG, come one bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi...:hugs: two are better than one or none...please look at the positives.
> 
> I know what you mean about bloody Facebook...someone has announced today they are pregnant...onky last week she was calling two of her children effing brats and wondered why she had them :cry:
> 
> Makes me so bloody angry.
> 
> Wooly...fingers crossed :hugs:
> 
> Padbrat...so pleased and I hope it only takes one shot too :hugs:
> 
> HA..any news hun?
> 
> As for all your lovely comments...thank you. Taking each day at a time, had a bit of a breakdown this morning and posted about Monday in my journal.
> 
> Have also started another new journal and hope you all don't mind that I called it my whatever journal.
> 
> Hugs, love and :dust: to everyone...I am reading...just not posting
> 
> XxX

Thats all you can do honey, take it one day at a time, and you take as much time as you need, and i love that you called your new journal the whatever journal!! Sending you lots of hugs honey, i am here if you need to talk, after losing 4 of them, i totaly know exactly how your feeling. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Dwrgi - be gentle with yourself today - got my toes etc crossed for you.
> 
> MacWool - big hugs
> 
> FM - keep watching Irene's progress & sending up prayers
> 
> Never - a whatever journal is a great idea - we could all do with one of those!
> 
> OMM - glad you're around, you always have such supportive things to say!

Awwww thanks honey, and its good to see you too, every time i see your avatar, it puts a smile on my face!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :hi:

first huge :hugs: for all - since the ladies on this thread are just the best!

OMM - you have such a lovely way of looking at things (for example the baies in a row, all lined up and ready) you are such a kind person, thank you for being you!

Twinkle - are you feeling better at all?? asthma is horrid! I hope you are resting good and looking after yourself 

wooly - ok, I will hold my breath and cross everything that can be crossed for you, please please please :witch: - stay away!!

HA - how are you doing, did you have the second blood test done?? I am hoping with all my heart there is good news for you??

Dwrgi - two eggs is definitely better than none (even in my mathmatically challenged brain!) so now I am hoping that both start to divide and become beautiful healthy whatever -they -need -to -be's (blastocysts????) and then furthermore that both of those become babies (I hope you can manage twins!) Ohh and I love you new avatar pic - that pussy cat just looks like butter wouldn't melt!

FM - are you still there?? you haven't been blown away have you?? hope the storms have left you alone and safe!

never - extra :hugs: for you. I think the whatever journal sounds perfect - I may have a sneaky stalk. be kind to yourself and have some little treats - you deserve them! (actually have some big treats!)


Padbrat - I am thinking about you and sending some :dust: your way, you can stockpile in advance!

to anyone Ive missed - sorry, :hugs: Im tired and ready for home - but still have 2.5 hours left in work :(

afm - apart from the tired, Im doing ok, still terrified, worried about every little twinge or even non twinge, worried I might cough and dislodge the little ball of cells - I am trying to be calm - but it's flippin' hard! I love this forum but mostly this thread - it does help keep me sane - so thank you all xx


----------



## Macwooly

Well AF is still staying away but got a BFN today when I tested this afternoon :( So just waiting on the old :witch: I guess.

So I'm settled back in on the whatever wagon and we'll see when she turns up and what happens on the next cycle :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Macwooly-tomorrow is another day hun. Am so sorry that you got your BFN. Now is the time to treat yourself, so if not chocolate, what about a nice glass of wine???? xxx:flower:

Thanks Purple, and Never and OMM and Butterfly and everybody else who posted to support me.

Both the emrbyologist and FS have rung and they are delighted with the quality of the eggs thus far and apparently the SA was good too, but I can't help feeling so low, although the FS said it was the hormones. So, the embryologist (the 'Lovely Lyndon' as he is called on the thread of girls who are all having treatment at the same place) will call again in the morning at 8 and tell us whether either has fertilized (i.e. or both, or none). My abdomen is soooooo sore and I have been told to take panadol, and plenty before going to sleep especially. I'm also supposed to start taking the progesterone pessaries tonight.

So now I'm going to watch something funny on TV cause I could do with some cheering up, although all you guys have also worked your usual miracles!

Big :hugs: to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Any news HA?? Thinking of you hun! xxxxx:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

I have spoilt myself to a slice of homemade ginger bread :)

I am praying so hard that both eggs fertilise :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Wooly i am so sorry about the bfn :nope: sending you lots of :hugs:

Dwrgi, hang in there honey, you just rest up and concentrate on making a fantastic little home for those two little ones.

AMF OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I called my insurance company today, i wanted to find out if i could buy a seperate fertility policy so that dh and i could do an IVF cycle. The lady was super nice and gave me some numbers, then she said can i help you with anything else, and i said yeah just for the heck of it could you see how much money i have left on my policy for fertility, i figured maybe DH and I could squeeze in one more IUI. Well she checked and came back and told me that i have $8400 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All this time i thought i was almost out, and it turns out that with all the IUI's the only thing that was coming off my fertility was the actual IUI's Ladies this means that i will be able to do at least 2 IVF's, my doctor is a perfered provider, so they have an agreed amount that they pay, which is about $2800 for a cycle, with having $8400 left i would be able to do at least two IVF cycles, i will only have to buy the meds out of pocket!!!!! I figure i am going to try one IVF cycle with my own eggs (I just have to give them a shot) and if that does not work, then DH and I have decided to try another cycle with donor eggs. Ohhhh i am just so excited and freaked out right now!!!! God is good ladies!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Wooly i am so sorry about the bfn :nope: sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi, hang in there honey, you just rest up and concentrate on making a fantastic little home for those two little ones.
> 
> AMF OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I called my insurance company today, i wanted to find out if i could buy a seperate fertility policy so that dh and i could do an IVF cycle. The lady was super nice and gave me some numbers, then she said can i help you with anything else, and i said yeah just for the heck of it could you see how much money i have left on my policy for fertility, i figured maybe DH and I could squeeze in one more IUI. Well she checked and came back and told me that i have $8400 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All this time i thought i was almost out, and it turns out that with all the IUI's the only thing that was coming off my fertility was the actual IUI's Ladies this means that i will be able to do at least 2 IVF's, my doctor is a perfered provider, so they have an agreed amount that they pay, which is about $2800 for a cycle, with having $8400 left i would be able to do at least two IVF cycles, i will only have to buy the meds out of pocket!!!!! I figure i am going to try one IVF cycle with my own eggs (I just have to give them a shot) and if that does not work, then DH and I have decided to try another cycle with donor eggs. Ohhhh i am just so excited and freaked out right now!!!! God is good ladies!!!!!:happydance:

That is absolutely FANTASTIC news Chris-the best! And your strategy sounds good-check out egg quality with the first IVF and then if that fails, go for DE on the second. Flipping inspired!!!! Good luck hun-your little bean is getting closer!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi & omm - fantastic news both of you!!


----------



## Macwooly

OMM :happydance: Well done for checking your cover left and so pleased you have a plan in place.

God is good and praying one treatment of IVF gives you & your DH the blessing of a LO or LOs :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi-:hugs: I know it's hard to find hope but 2 good eggs is great, and it has to be comfronting that your dr says the quality is good. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. Enjoy your day in bed with the remote and take the opportunity to eat whatever you want. I'm so rooting for you!!!!

Macwooly- Sorry about the bfn but it ain't over yet!

HA- I'm over here praying as hard as I can I can only imagine how hard the waiting is!!! I so hope you have a sticky bean.:hugs:

Never- :hugs: I will be stalking you in your new journal of course. 

Purple- *waving*

OMM- that is fantastic about your insurance, I exhausted my $5000.00 lifetime with the medication. 

AFM- so the hurricane has shifted a bit and not now scheduled to directly hit my city, but still expecting rain and winds. I live about 10 miles from the ocean, my city is right on the coast and I have been dealing with hurricanes my entire life. Hoping this one keeps moving back out into the ocean.

I am 2dpo right now with the usual annoying back pains that mean absolutly nothing but still have my fingers crossed that this is it!:happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi said:


> Hey Macwooly-tomorrow is another day hun. Am so sorry that you got your BFN. Now is the time to treat yourself, so if not chocolate, what about a nice glass of wine???? xxx:flower:
> 
> Thanks Purple, and Never and OMM and Butterfly and everybody else who posted to support me.
> 
> Both the emrbyologist and FS have rung and they are delighted with the quality of the eggs thus far and apparently the SA was good too, but I can't help feeling so low, although the FS said it was the hormones. So, the embryologist (the 'Lovely Lyndon' as he is called on the thread of girls who are all having treatment at the same place) will call again in the morning at 8 and tell us whether either has fertilized (i.e. or both, or none). My abdomen is soooooo sore and I have been told to take panadol, and plenty before going to sleep especially. I'm also supposed to start taking the progesterone pessaries tonight.
> 
> So now I'm going to watch something funny on TV cause I could do with some cheering up, although all you guys have also worked your usual miracles!
> 
> Big :hugs: to you all!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> P.S. Any news HA?? Thinking of you hun! xxxxx:flower::flower::flower:

Hey Huni... I say 2 excellent quality eggs are more likely to be a baby than loads of crappy quality eggs... I am still :happydance: for ya... I think it is a fab news chick!

Mac... so sorry if was a BFN :hugs:

HA?.... any news??:flower:

Twinks.... hope you got some sleep chick:hugs:

FM... hope Irene buggers off!! and those quakes too....:thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

OMM... fab news on the insurance too!!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMM

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

That is brilliant news - and a good plan to do one with your eggs and one with donor :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just got the call - not viable. :nope: My HCG dropped from 24 to 23, and progesterone dropped from 8 to 6. 

It's completely shitty, and it's absolutely what I expected to hear. My bleeding turned pretty heavy last night and I started passing large clots today. I already knew it was over, the call just makes it official.

Now it is official, and now I can finally take some f*cking ibuprofen for these f*cking cramps, and have a f*cking drink or five tonight, eat a f*ckload of chocolate, and say f*ck as much as I want to. 

:sadangel:


----------



## purplelou

OMM - I am completely delighted for you!! yay!! :happydance:

wooly - enjoy your cake - you deserve it.

FM - glad you are safe, please stay that way! fingers crossed for you in this TWW

dwrgi - ohh two good eggies and good SA too!!!! yay! I am very excited for you, and your FS sounds positive too. now just to keep hopeful xxx

Butterfly - I was admiring your artwork - on someone elses avatar - beautiful!

padbrat, lava :hugs:

never - giant :hugs: In case you are lurking x I read your journal - Im a secret stalker

afm - we have just bathed the dogs - now they smell nice and are clean but look terribly indignant!


----------



## purplelou

HA - f*ck f*ck f*ckity f*ck.

I am so sorry.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-I am with you, for f**king f**k's sake, where's the f**king justice????!!!!

So sorry hun and so know how you are feeling, after playing the numbers game a few years ago. It is truly the pits. I am thinking of you and sending you a truckload of hugs!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

HA I'm so sorry and will join in the f*ck brigade. Have a damn f*cking good drink tonight for sure and I will have one for you too.

:hug:


----------



## Macwooly

HappyAuntie said:


> Just got the call - not viable. :nope: My HCG dropped from 24 to 23, and progesterone dropped from 8 to 6.
> 
> It's completely shitty, and it's absolutely what I expected to hear. My bleeding turned pretty heavy last night and I started passing large clots today. I already knew it was over, the call just makes it official.
> 
> Now it is official, and now I can finally take some f*cking ibuprofen for these f*cking cramps, and have a f*cking drink or five tonight, eat a f*ckload of chocolate, and say f*ck as much as I want to.
> 
> :sadangel:

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Just got the call - not viable. :nope: My HCG dropped from 24 to 23, and progesterone dropped from 8 to 6.
> 
> It's completely shitty, and it's absolutely what I expected to hear. My bleeding turned pretty heavy last night and I started passing large clots today. I already knew it was over, the call just makes it official.
> 
> Now it is official, and now I can finally take some f*cking ibuprofen for these f*cking cramps, and have a f*cking drink or five tonight, eat a f*ckload of chocolate, and say f*ck as much as I want to.
> 
> :sadangel:

Ohhhhhh noooooooo oh sweetheart i am so sorry, and yes you can say f*ck as much as you want, damm its just not right!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...I'm so sorry :hugs: 

XxX


----------



## lavalux

HA,
I am so sorry. That is just shitty and unfair. That little angel icon with the fallen wings just breaks my heart because I know you must be feeling awful and angry and you have every right to feel that way. You deserve a sticky bean and some happy news that you can rely on. I think that this entire thread needs to scream our bloody heads off for you at the same time .... f*CK!!!!!!!!!!! 

FM,
Praying you caught that eggie and the hurricane leave you alone!

OMM,
That is fabulous news about the insurance. It feels so good when you have a plan in place (and yours is solid) and when you don't have to worry where in the hell the money is going to come from.

Dwrgi,
Love the kitty. ;) I am excited for you. It IS quality, not quantity! With ICSI, both are sure to fertilize and then you need to start getting ready for baby. Or babies! I would trust your FS and he sounds very positive about your chances. Keep us posted on the transfer. Enjoy your movie.

Purple, 
Hope you are feeling well.

Twinkle, 
Thinking about you!

Wooly,
Sorry about the BFN. Treat yourself to something special tonight!

Never,
I will be checking out your new journal. I like the name! Hugs!

Padbrat,
Keep us posted on the ED IVF. Your specialist sounds great!

AFM,
Nothing new to report. I'm home early because I had to drive to Augusta, GA for court this morning and didn't feel like coming back to the office after 5 hours of driving time today. My fur babies (Lucy & Sasha) are going nuts! One is running up and down the hall and jumping onto the high back of our living room chair, then flying back down the hall again, with the other hiding behind the coffee table and pouncing as she passes while I sit on the couch with the laptop watching the show like a tennis match. Better than TV.


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- Do whatever the eff you want to tonight. Sending all kinds of:hugs: your way!

Lava- I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## rottpaw

purplelou said:


> HA - f*ck f*ck f*ckity f*ck.
> 
> I am so sorry.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

HA, I completely agree with Lou. I am so, SO SORRY. Massive hugs coming your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! :flower::flower:

How are you all today? How are you HA? I'm thinking of you and hoping that you feel a little bit better today-it never rains, hun, but now on to IVF!!! Gotta have a plan! I'm sending you big hugs!!

Purple-forgot to say that the kitty cat is 'Georgie' my ten year old feline furbaby. She is gorgeous, although not so gorgeous at 5.30 am every morning when she wakes me by tapping my chin with her paw. Also, she has taken to sleeping on my pillow, and I am just tooo soft to push her off! Hope you're feeling okay, hun? :hugs:

Hello y'all!! Big hugs to everybody on here!!

Just had THE call, and neither egg has fertilized. Egg quality seemed good, sperm seemed good, just that it's a statistical fact that two eggs literally meant putting 'all your eggs in one basket' ha ha ha! Not. The embryologist himself said that with twelve follcicles at least, he was expecting around 8 eggs, which is where I was at. I knew yesterday that two eggs was bad news, and sort of braced myself, but still feel absolutely gutted. So we will have our debrief soon but decide where to go from there. Not all IVF cycles work first time round anyway, and we have just got to think about whether we're prepared to do another or accept that it just wasn't meant to be.

So, I don't know about you guys but I'm going to have quite a few drinks tonight. SOD IT! And, as HA, said, for f***ing f**k's sakes and as Purple said, for f***ety f**k. This is truly pantsville UK!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Fantastic news lovely ,you are getting closer to your sticky bfp ,sooooo happy for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dwrgi and ha ,am so so sorry ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh Dwrgi - I am so so sorry - that is just crappy news, I will repeat - F*ck!!!!! I know there is nothing I can do that makes this better, but hope your FS has some good ideas and can make a plan with you when you seen him. what an awful day. sending you a ton of cyber :hugs: and loves xxxxx


----------



## lavalux

I am so sorry, Dwrgi. I hope you try again. Can they adjust your meds prior to EC to increase number of follies? I'm interested in what they say at the debrief. Maybe this is a fluke. Your quality is good. I don't know as much about IVF, but when my first IUI failed & I asked for them to change my meds so I'd have more follies, they agreed & we had better success. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> I am so sorry, Dwrgi. I hope you try again. Can they adjust your meds prior to EC to increase number of follies? I'm interested in what they say at the debrief. Maybe this is a fluke. Your quality is good. I don't know as much about IVF, but when my first IUI failed & asked for them to.change my meds so.I'd have more follies & they agreed.

Thanks Lava!

They were delighted with the number of follicles (considering my amh) and also pleased with the womb lining which suggested a good supply of oestroegen, thus a good supply of eggs, and surprised that they only yielded two eggs. Embryologist said he had expected at least 8. So, was the problem with the trigger shot-not enough trigger??? I don't know. Lots of questions. I just feel complete disbelief and don't know what to do with myself as I had my head around a comlete bed rest type of break over the next few days. 

Thanks for your concern though, hun! Hope you and your beans are okay??
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Everybody! :flower::flower:
> 
> How are you all today? How are you HA? I'm thinking of you and hoping that you feel a little bit better today-it never rains, hun, but now on to IVF!!! Gotta have a plan! I'm sending you big hugs!!
> 
> Purple-forgot to say that the kitty cat is 'Georgie' my ten year old feline furbaby. She is gorgeous, although not so gorgeous at 5.30 am every morning when she wakes me by tapping my chin with her paw. Also, she has taken to sleeping on my pillow, and I am just tooo soft to push her off! Hope you're feeling okay, hun? :hugs:
> 
> Hello y'all!! Big hugs to everybody on here!!
> 
> Just had THE call, and neither egg has fertilized. Egg quality seemed good, sperm seemed good, just that it's a statistical fact that two eggs literally meant putting 'all your eggs in one basket' ha ha ha! Not. The embryologist himself said that with twelve follcicles at least, he was expecting around 8 eggs, which is where I was at. I knew yesterday that two eggs was bad news, and sort of braced myself, but still feel absolutely gutted. So we will have our debrief soon but decide where to go from there. Not all IVF cycles work first time round anyway, and we have just got to think about whether we're prepared to do another or accept that it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> So, I don't know about you guys but I'm going to have quite a few drinks tonight. SOD IT! And, as HA, said, for f***ing f**k's sakes and as Purple said, for f***ety f**k. This is truly pantsville UK!
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwwwww DAMMIT!!!!!!!!! Honey i am really sorry, awwww man that just sucks, thats all i can say. I am sending you tons of hugs, and am here for you any time you need me!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Fantastic news lovely ,you are getting closer to your sticky bfp ,sooooo happy for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks honey, DH and I are so excited. Now i am just hoping that everything else works out.:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Drwgi,
I know it isn't a perfect science and sometimes they need to keep tweaking the protocol, but it just seems like the fault lies with the doctors here since you responded so well to the meds and had 8 follies ready to go. I'm so frustrated for you!!! You still deserve to rest up. The process is tiring physically and emotionally and you need to enjoy your little break this week.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I agree, take the rest. Your mind and heart need it even if you think your body doesn't. I am so sorry, honey. God, what a shitty week this has turned out to be. Apparently we need a f*ck it wagon around here in addition to the whatever wagon, so we can hop from one to the other as needed. 

AFM, finally had a good meltdown this morning. Yesterday I was much more philosophical about it all, and really just glad to be out of limbo. But today I'm a mess. I have to have a rhogam shot because I'm Rh neg and DH is Rh pos. My other two mc both happened in a clinical setting (1st one I ended up in the ER, 2nd was a D&C) so I just got the shot as a part of the other business going on already. but today I have to go to the hospital to get it done. My clinic faxed the order over to the hospital, and I called the hospital just to confirm they'd received the orders and I was good to go (didn't want to get over there just to wait some more) and apparently there was some confusion over there and I absolutely did not have the mental resources to handle it. I kind of blew up at the hospital receptionist over the phone, hung up, called my nurse back at the clinic and asked her to please just take care of this and call me back when it was ok for me to go over there because I just can't handle even this tiny of a challenge right now. She was so supportive and caring and said she'd take care of everything, to just sit tight and she'd call me back later. She did, about 20 min later, and said everything was arranged, I could go over to the hospital any time between now and 7p and just walk in and they'd be ready for me. She even called my GP and had them fax over my blood type info so I could avoid that wait while the hospital confirmed my blood type before moving on to the antibody screen and rhogam shot. (In the meantime, I had a complete sobfest so now my whole face is puffed up and red and I have a headache, but hey, at least now I can take some f*cking ibuprofen for it, right?)

Anyway, the sobfest felt good, and the arrangements are made for my shot, and now I can just go do that and come back to the couch.

DH came home yesterday with an arm load of DVDs he'd rented for me, a GIANT bag of m&m's, a pint of Ben & Jerry's, and a six-pack of hard lemonade. After three of these, he knows just what I need. I usually give myself permission to loaf around and not shower and just be sad until all the movies are watched and all the m&m's are gone. (After last night, the liquor is already gone.) That's how I roll. F*ck it. F*CK IT!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh, and Chris, that's outstanding news about your insurance - just wonderful. :happydance:


----------



## skye2010

OOooooh noooo Dwrgi sweetie. I'm sooo sooo sorry. Damn dunno how to comfort you cause I know how devastating it is. &#304;f a few drinks suit your mood go ahead sweetie. Many hugs and hugs and hugs... 
Dwrgi I can think of 2 things that came to my mind straight away
1) Try IVF protocol but do IUI instead next time (NOt sure if it would help not to extract the eggs

2) To change your clinic to one of the top ones. But this would no daubt be expensive and might need u to come down to London for the tx....

3) Egg donation. But this is a very cold option for a couple who isn't prepared to go that route. And it takes a lot to consider even the couple would be warm to the idea.

Sweetie Im in a small hotel not easy access to internet for a few days... And you would be really upset at the moment for all this no daubt but if you wannna discuss further when u feel a little better you can post my inbox. Or if u fancy a chat I can write down my tel no once I come home after 11th Sept. 

We are all here thinking of you and supporting u. xxxx


----------



## skye2010

HA sweetie I don't have too much time to back read so I&#350;m sorry if I miss out any of your posts on my comment.

I,m really sorry for what happened to u. this is so upsetting. :cry::hugs:

Sweetie same for you my heart goes to you too. I dunno much about not matching RH situation but did u find out this this week or did you know this might have been the problem on your prev&#305;ous mc???

I have felt like suggesting u to look into immune related issues for pregnancy earlier as well. This isn't practiced widely in the medical world. Only a handful of specialists and clinics look into it. But I beleive it is sthg that couples with multiple mc issues should consider if they can.

Many hugs sweetie. If u wanna discuss further u can post me if u like xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA sweetie I don't have too much time to back read so I&#350;m sorry if I miss out any of your posts on my comment.
> 
> I,m really sorry for what happened to u. this is so upsetting. :cry::hugs:
> 
> Sweetie same for you my heart goes to you too. I dunno much about not matching RH situation but did u find out this this week or did you know this might have been the problem on your prev&#305;ous mc???
> 
> I have felt like suggesting u to look into immune related issues for pregnancy earlier as well. This isn't practiced widely in the medical world. Only a handful of specialists and clinics look into it. But I beleive it is sthg that couples with multiple mc issues should consider if they can.
> 
> Many hugs sweetie. If u wanna discuss further u can post me if u like xxxx

Thanks honey. No, we've always known about our Rh incompatibility, and it's been ruled out as a source of our problems. Getting the shot during every pregnancy/miscarriage/delivery prevents my body from developing the antibodies to Rh neg blood. If I didn't get the shot and a future baby was Rh neg, my immune system would see it as foreign and attack and kill it. But since I've had the shot every time, I'm good to go. I'm just glad the science exists for that - I have a friend who's in her 70s and childless because of Rh incompatibility - when she and her late hubby were trying to have a family, they lost every baby because of it, and there was nothing Drs could do about it back then.


----------



## purplelou

HA - it sounds like you have the perfect husband there - armed with Ben and Jerry's movie sweeties and alcohol - wonderful man! I am still thinking about you and sending :hugs: your way xxx


----------



## padbrat

Well FUK FUCK FUCKITY FUCK IT LADIES!!! and yes I did shout it!!

Cannot believe this bollocks (shakes fist at sky) for both HA and Dwigi.... that is blooming pants... and SHITE (said in a hard core Glaswiegian accent)!!

Feel better now... I know I can offer no comfort to either of you and believe me I know that black feeling of crapness that I expect you are both dealing with... take your time and eventually you will be able to see beyond the dark skies to another plan.

(((((HUGS))))) both of you x


----------



## padbrat

hey ladies... ooooo oracles of all things TTC...:blush:

Hubbys sperm results are in... but I don't understand them...

viscosity - hyperviscous
concentration - 23 million
motility - 30%
progression - good
morphology - 8% normal forms, defects mainly in tails
mar test - 20% with latex particules adheret to tails

any ideas???:dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> hey ladies... ooooo oracles of all things TTC...:blush:
> 
> Hubbys sperm results are in... but I don't understand them...
> 
> viscosity - hyperviscous
> concentration - 23 million
> motility - 30%
> progression - good
> morphology - 8% normal forms, defects mainly in tails
> mar test - 20% with latex particules adheret to tails
> 
> any ideas???:dohh:

kind of depends on the criteria they used.... If they used the Strict criteria for morphology, anything over 4% normal is "normal" so his morphology is good, and the fact that the defective ones have tail problems mean they're still capable of fertilizing an egg they just can't swim well. But that is easily overcome with ICSI. What was the total volume? Concentration doesn't mean much without the volume info. And the good progression is good - means his sperm know which direction to go. (Poor progression would mean they swim around in circles instead of heading for the target.) I don't know what the mar test is, though. I'd recommend you call your dr and ask for clarification - get them to explain it all to you in lay terms, and ask questions until you understand. Use their knowledge to your advantage! :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Oh, and Chris, that's outstanding news about your insurance - just wonderful. :happydance:

Oh honey thank you, but dont you even think about that right now, God i so know what your going through. I am glad you had a sob fest, because no matter how much you tell yourself it does not matter, it does and you have to just let it all out. Your husband was so sweet, what a wonderful man!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers honey and i am sending you as many hugs as you can handle right now!!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Ladies, just dropping in to say hello.

HA I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.

Drwgi I'm really sorry to hear the IVF didn't go well this time.

Padbrat & OMM, great news that you can both progress with treatment

FM FX for you

Lavalux & Skye great to hear your both doing well.

AFM nothing much to report, all's well no developments on TTC front, just started cycle 5.


----------



## Macwooly

Drwgi so sorry the IVF didn't work out for you this time :hugs:

HA so sorry :hugs: 

AFM CD1 and not using CBFM; OPKs or temps this cycle as my last cycle was a nightmare and I think the weight lose is messing me about. So will be grabbing DH regularly and sitting on the whatever wagon.

Sending lots of :hugs: to all needing one and :dust: to all wanting some :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Northstar and wooly :hugs: and :dust: to you both xx


----------



## NorthStar

Oooh you've got your little ticker under that spoiler, that's very nice purplelou!


----------



## goldie66

aaah congratulations purplelou on your BFP and to all the other girls who have in this section....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/TikiPic.php/13Wp41M.jpghttps://davf.daisypath.com/13Wpp1.png

ME...40....OH....40


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi - sorry to hear that it didn't work this time round. Hope you have a good debrief. Let us know what you decide. :hugs:

HA - awww hun. :hugs: for you too. A meltdown and a good sob always makes you feel a bit better after. And yay for your DH being so attentive to your needs.

purplelou - big congrats to you!! :happydance:

AFM - nothing much to tell. I'm 6DPO and itching to POAS already. :dohh: I'm so impatient. I'm trying really hard to sit still in the whatever wagon but I think because DH and I get the chance to try so infrequently, it's really hard to do. lol Anyway, :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry ladies only just managed to log on. 

:hug: to you dwrgi and ha :hug:

Xx


----------



## goldie66

Sorry ladies, I forgot to say sorry to all who are going threw a very tough time at the minute :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Guys, how are you all??? Hope you've all got fun packed Bank Holiday weekends planned???? 

Hey HA-how are you feeling today hun? Sounds like a good plan to get your nurse to deal with all the crappy admin stuff for you. That's the last thing you want to get involved with. Also, what a truly sweet man your partner is-he sounds just lovely. Hope you have a relaxing weekend!

Well, I have been doing some research (death by google), and have come up with some interesting information. It is possible that some people are resistant to ovitrell, which is the trigger shot I had, or just need more of it-up to 10,000hcgs. Well, I had ovitrell for my IUI but there was no way of knowing then if it worked or not, so I could have taken the information for future cycles. Some IVF clients actually need two shots to trigger ovulation, or a different brand-pregnyl was mentioned? Another person documented that when she had a lot of follicles and no eggs, her clinic gave her another hcg after egg retrieval to see if they could get more in another 36 hours time, because possibly some of the eggs were too immature to ovulate at the first shot. 

It is all food for thought-as I simply cannot get my head around two eggs out of 12 follicles. I know of others with lower amh than I who yielded far better egg results, so I am just at a loss. But I keep remembering what I read once that the first IVF is often about trial and error, seeing what works for each individual, and tweaking it for next time. The only downside is the cost, of course.

I had a HUGE cry last night-just felt so bereft, and it is all so anticlimatic, as I'd anticipated the next two weeks being all about the treatment, and then to have it taken away at the second hurdle. I just felt so fed up of battling-especially after almost four years, trying this and trying that yada yada. I just kept thinking, 'somebody, just give me a break'; that is all that I ask. I can't bear to be in the statistic of 'infertile, no children', but it is just so difficult to carry on trying, and picking yourself up constantly. I know there are a lot of you on here who will identify with this, and I'm sure you know how I feel. 

It is completely PANTSVILLE!!! But am eager to have the consult and to discuss further. 

I hope you all have a great day!

Lots and lots of big love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Also wanted to say that I am thinking of all of you who live in hurricane country (FM?) and hope that you remain safe and well. Take it easy guys, and take really good care. Let's hope that Irene passes you by.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...huge :hugs: and I'm sorry that it didn't work out this time. I'm pants with words right now but wanted to comment :hugs:

HA...hope you're holding up a little :hugs:

I'm after a little bit of help...I've been to see my GP this morning and bless him, he cried when I walked in his room. He has offered to research what blood tests to take even though I've only had two losses (it's only normally looked in to after three in the UK)

It might not even be the answer for my losses but I need to explore that avenue...just on case. 

So, does anyone know what I should be suggesting to have checked out?

Hugs and :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

Andrea ,bless your doc,I am going today for more blood tests ,am getting a full hormone profile ,my thyroid checked and a smak analyisis which is all your organs ,I was also tested for sticky blood syndrome and dh and I had a blood chromosomes test ,hope this helps Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- you are so awesome thinking of me and the hurricane when you are going through so much. I don't even have the words to express how sorry I am that you are going thru this, I hope when you go back to see your dr that you get some good suggestions on what the next step is and how next time your reterival will yield more than enough eggs and that they will fertilize. I thinking of you hun.

HA- good for you that the nurse was able to deal with all that foolishness for you. Sending tons of :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Guys, how are you all??? Hope you've all got fun packed Bank Holiday weekends planned????
> 
> Hey HA-how are you feeling today hun? Sounds like a good plan to get your nurse to deal with all the crappy admin stuff for you. That's the last thing you want to get involved with. Also, what a truly sweet man your partner is-he sounds just lovely. Hope you have a relaxing weekend!
> 
> Well, I have been doing some research (death by google), and have come up with some interesting information. It is possible that some people are resistant to ovitrell, which is the trigger shot I had, or just need more of it-up to 10,000hcgs. Well, I had ovitrell for my IUI but there was no way of knowing then if it worked or not, so I could have taken the information for future cycles. Some IVF clients actually need two shots to trigger ovulation, or a different brand-pregnyl was mentioned? Another person documented that when she had a lot of follicles and no eggs, her clinic gave her another hcg after egg retrieval to see if they could get more in another 36 hours time, because possibly some of the eggs were too immature to ovulate at the first shot.
> 
> It is all food for thought-as I simply cannot get my head around two eggs out of 12 follicles. I know of others with lower amh than I who yielded far better egg results, so I am just at a loss. But I keep remembering what I read once that the first IVF is often about trial and error, seeing what works for each individual, and tweaking it for next time. The only downside is the cost, of course.
> 
> I had a HUGE cry last night-just felt so bereft, and it is all so anticlimatic, as I'd anticipated the next two weeks being all about the treatment, and then to have it taken away at the second hurdle. I just felt so fed up of battling-especially after almost four years, trying this and trying that yada yada. I just kept thinking, 'somebody, just give me a break'; that is all that I ask. I can't bear to be in the statistic of 'infertile, no children', but it is just so difficult to carry on trying, and picking yourself up constantly. I know there are a lot of you on here who will identify with this, and I'm sure you know how I feel.
> 
> It is completely PANTSVILLE!!! But am eager to have the consult and to discuss further.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Lots and lots of big love,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow, thats very interesting about the trigger shot not working, and your right with an IUI you never know if it popped out one or all of the eggs. Yea for you doing your research, i too was wondering where the other eggs went for you, i kept thinking did they miss them. It is all as you say "Pantsville" but i am glad to see you hopping right back in that saddle and going for it again. I am sending you huge hugs honey. Hopefully soon i will be right in the middle of this ivf madness with you!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi...huge :hugs: and I'm sorry that it didn't work out this time. I'm pants with words right now but wanted to comment :hugs:
> 
> HA...hope you're holding up a little :hugs:
> 
> I'm after a little bit of help...I've been to see my GP this morning and bless him, he cried when I walked in his room. He has offered to research what blood tests to take even though I've only had two losses (it's only normally looked in to after three in the UK)
> 
> It might not even be the answer for my losses but I need to explore that avenue...just on case.
> 
> So, does anyone know what I should be suggesting to have checked out?
> 
> Hugs and :dust: to all
> 
> XxX

They should be able to run a m/c panel on you they did on me after my third loss, but you also need to have your dh checked out, it could be a genetic issue with him to and not necessarly you. Also they should check out your uterus very well, if they have not already to make sure there is nothing in there to prevent the egg from implanting. Thats about all i can think of, for me the doctor just kept saying it was my old eggs, they did not want to run any tests at all, i had to force them, that was that stupid RE i was seeing.


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies, yea for friday, man i so wish we had bank holidays here in the states lol.

FM you stay safe, and any other ladies that are along the east coast, i sure hope Irene does not give you too much problems, man that sure is a monster storm!!

Ha, how are you honey? Sending you huge hugs, you too Dwrgi, i just feel so bad for you ladies, but i also have a good feeling that you should not give up, one day soon you will have your sticky beans!!

Wooly, Despie, Lava, Skye, Butterfly and anybody i am missing i love you all!!

AFM, i am going to call the new RE office today and set up an appointment to talk about doing our IVF. Wish me luck ladies, from what i have seen they seem like a great place, even my OB's office love them, now i am kicking myself for wasting so much time with the other ASS i was dealing with!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> I'm after a little bit of help...I've been to see my GP this morning and bless him, he cried when I walked in his room. He has offered to research what blood tests to take even though I've only had two losses (it's only normally looked in to after three in the UK)
> 
> It might not even be the answer for my losses but I need to explore that avenue...just on case.
> 
> So, does anyone know what I should be suggesting to have checked out?

It's so nice when you see a dr who really and truly cares... it seems such a rarity nowadays - they are just so pressed for time that it's hard to develop that relationship anymore, and just knowing that he/she cares can make such a difference to us....

Anyway, my recurrent mc tests consisted of about 12 vials of blood from me, 1 from DH, and my HSG. The HSG is the one where they inject dye into your uterus and look at it under x-ray, checking whether your tubes are fully open and looking at the structure of your uterus (is there a septum, polyps, etc). The blood tests included:
- a karyotype on both me and DH - that's where they check our chromosomes to make sure we have a full, normal set of 46 XX and 46 XY and make sure we don't have a translocation (like Padbrat has) or such. 
- a full hormone panel on me - checking thyroid function, FSH, LH, prolactin, progesterone, estrogen, etc
- a full thrombosis/coagulation panel on me, checking for blood clotting disorders like Factor V Leiden, anti-phospholipid antibodies, MTHFR, etc
- a lupus test on me (apparently many women have no idea they have lupus until they have fertility problems)
- a celiac test on me - not standard in the US, but my mom has celiac disease and it is linked to infertility and miscarriage

I think that's the basics, but I'm working from memory and might have missed one or two. I can go pull my records and give you more details if you want.

The other blood tests that everyone ttc should have done (not specific to miscarriage) are your rubella (German measles) immunity and to see if you carry the cystic fibrosis gene. If you're no longer immune to German measles you'll need a booster shot before you continue ttc, because if you contract it during pregnancy it can cause severe birth defects and/or pregnancy loss. The cystic fibrosis test is because 1 in 30 people carry the CF gene and have no symptoms and don't know anyone in their family with the disease - they only find out they're carriers when their child is born with the full-blown disease. If it turns out you do carry the gene, then they'll need to test your DH as well. If he's not a carrier, everything's fine (a child can only get CF if it inherits the gene from both parents). If it turns out you're both carriers, they'll want to run prenatal tests on your future babies to check for it, or even do IVF with pre-implantation diagnosis to make sure they only transfer embryos that don't carry the gene.

Dwrgi, I've read the same re Ovidrel. Definitely something to ask about at your consult. Google at times like this is such a mixed blessing - it can make me totally paranoid if I let it, but it also makes me feel like at least I'm doing _something_. The trial-and-error nature of IVF, especially the first cycle, is why the success rate goes up the more cycles you try. Do you think you'll try again? Or are you waiting to see what the FS says about this cycle? Or is it just too soon to think about it? 

FM, are you staying put or have they called for an evacuation of your area? I'm praying for your safety and that everything comes out alright when this weekend is over. It seems like it's been a really long time since NC took a hit (or am I just forgetting?). 

AFM, so far so good today. Granted it's only 11a! :haha: I'm skipping yoga today - I'm still bleeding heavily and the thought of worrying about my pad shifting (because you're not supposed to wear tampons in a mc) during downward-facing dog is not something I want to deal with today, let alone having to deal with other people, so I'm staying put. My butt hurts from the rhogam shot but that will pass soon enough. Yesterday's meltdown really helped my mood and I finally slept well last night, but I know enough about this process to know my mood will change a lot over the next few days. So I'm just taking it one day at a time. I need to prepare for our consult with the dr next week, but I can't get my thoughts straight yet. I'm not even sure what I want/need to talk about with him. We initially set this appt up as an IVF consult, but now that IUI has worked for us we aren't sure if he'll recommend we stick with IUI a few more cycles or not, so I'm not even sure what questions to come prepared with. I feel like I need to be prepared for anything to come up at that consult and I can't get my brain going enough to think of such a wide range of possibilities and questions just yet. I guess I have until Thursday to get ready for it, but with my bday next Wed I know my mental distraction is not going to improve much between now and the appt so I'm trying to work on it a little at a time....

Meh. I'll get better. One day at a time. I can't thank you all enough for your love and support - for being excited with me when it was exciting, for holding out hope for this LO when I couldn't, for being a "safe" place to let it out when I need to be sad... you are truly a remarkable group of women, and I'm so thankful to know you all and call you my friends. :hugs: I love you, ladies. xoxo


----------



## Neversaynever

Despie...thank you for those :hugs:

OMM...thank you too and also can't wait to hear what happens with your next step :hugs:

HA...I have never been a fan of going to the doctors yet Dr T has been nothing but supportive and compassionate since we went and discussed trying and he sent us on our way with a huge amount of hope and knowledge (although nothing compared to what I now know) only today my OH said it has been a completely different experience compared to the first loss. Thank you also for that list, I'll be looking in to those so o can take them as a suggestion too. Would you think that I'd still need a HSG seeing as I had a pelvic scan both external and transvaginal? I really appreciate you answering when your days are dark too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> HA...I have never been a fan of going to the doctors yet Dr T has been nothing but supportive and compassionate since we went and discussed trying and he sent us on our way with a huge amount of hope and knowledge (although nothing compared to what I now know) only today my OH said it has been a completely different experience compared to the first loss. Thank you also for that list, I'll be looking in to those so o can take them as a suggestion too. *Would you think that I'd still need a HSG seeing as I had a pelvic scan both external and transvaginal?* I really appreciate you answering when your days are dark too :hugs:
> 
> XxX

I would assume so - it's one of the most basic and standard tests for infertility/miscarriage. There are advantages to both, but the HSG can diagnose malformations of the uterine cavity that can't be detected with ultrasound.

You're welcome, hun - if we can't talk to each other in here during our dark days, we wouldn't be of much "support" now, would we?! Besides, who better to put up with my mood swings than women who've been in my shoes? :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- you are right NC hasn't had a storm in several years so we are well over due unfortunately! We are staying put since we aren't in a low lying area or beach/river front. 

I'm am so sorry that you had to go thur all of that again but so happy that we were here for you and you felt comfy talking to us, that is why I love love our thread. Know that when you get your bfp agin and go on to deliver a happy healthy baby we will be right here to cheer you on!


----------



## Desperado167

Chris good luck for today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Happyauntie ,dwrgi still thinking of you both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM :af arrived today :cry:,the first since my loss ,I do so miss my angel baby ,:cry::cry::cry:Now that af has arrived it has hit me even more wot I have lost ,but I am determined to carry on and I will and everyone of you will get their lo .:baby::baby::baby:Love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> HA- you are right NC hasn't had a storm in several years so we are well over due unfortunately! We are staying put since we aren't in a low lying area or beach/river front.


Well stay safe, then! Do you have all your supplies? Canned goods and water and batteries? A shotgun for warding off looters? (Just kidding on that one, but my grandma wasn't - she always had one ready before storms came in! :rofl: She was so tiny I doubt she was even able to lift the thing! :rofl:) We had to evacuate 4 times in my TX years, but we stayed put once for a Cat 1 storm when we were newlyweds - we spent about a week playing card games/board games and eating pop tarts and canned tuna before we got power back again! :haha: Once the storm itself had passed it was kind of fun in a strange way - like camping at home. All the neighbors pitched in to help clean up everyone's yards and we pooled our resources to make sure everyone had enough water etc. Sleeping without the a/c at night was the worst, though - just miserable. Keep posting during the weekend so we all know you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I pray all the ladies who may or will be affected by Hurricane Irene stay safe :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> HA...I have never been a fan of going to the doctors yet Dr T has been nothing but supportive and compassionate since we went and discussed trying and he sent us on our way with a huge amount of hope and knowledge (although nothing compared to what I now know) only today my OH said it has been a completely different experience compared to the first loss. Thank you also for that list, I'll be looking in to those so o can take them as a suggestion too. *Would you think that I'd still need a HSG seeing as I had a pelvic scan both external and transvaginal?* I really appreciate you answering when your days are dark too :hugs:
> 
> XxX
> 
> I would assume so - it's one of the most basic and standard tests for infertility/miscarriage. There are advantages to both, but the HSG can diagnose malformations of the uterine cavity that can't be detected with ultrasound.
> 
> You're welcome, hun - if we can't talk to each other in here during our dark days, we wouldn't be of much "support" now, would we?! Besides, who better to put up with my mood swings than women who've been in my shoes? :hugs:Click to expand...

HA...thank you :hugs: I don't think I'll be able to get the HSG as I angled for one when I was being impatient in between the two pregnancies but I'll certainly be mentioning it next Wednesday...I can only be cheeky at this stage.

Despie...:hugs: it is a horrible reminder and one of those hurdles that we all dread after a loss :hugs:

FM...keep safe

That applies to everyone who is in the line of fire :hugs:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris good luck for today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Happyauntie ,dwrgi still thinking of you both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM :af arrived today :cry:,the first since my loss ,I do so miss my angel baby ,:cry::cry::cry:Now that af has arrived it has hit me even more wot I have lost ,but I am determined to carry on and I will and everyone of you will get their lo .:baby::baby::baby:Love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awww thanks honey!! I am so excited i am going to talk to the doctor on the 9th, DH is taking the day off (Its the day after our anniversary) and he will go with me and then we will celebrate our anniversary. I am very happy with this new place so far, i even asked them if there would be a problem doing IVF with my own eggs being that i am 44 and the lady i was talking to said, well it depends on what your blood tests show, not your age :happydance: oh happy day that i found a place that bases things off of what my body is doing rather than a number!! I so cannot wait for the 9th to get here, i am just praying that everything falls into place. Oh and i told the lady that my old RE said that i did not need IVF because i get pg with IUI's and she said well thats not necessarly true, she said that something could be going on, and IVF could help, and she said that she thinks i was not being monitored well enough, and that could be part of the problem. whoo hoo, i am so excited!!

Awwww honey i am sending you huge :hugs: i know exactly how your feeling, that first AF is horrible, i wish i could take your pain away, all i can do is offer support and love, and prayers that the next bfp will be a sticky bean for you. Funny i always said oh i want a bfp, now i say i want a sticky bean, because what good does it do you to have a bfp that does not stay :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I am praying that everything falls into place too with you huni ,that all sounds so amazing,am so excited someone is finally listening to you ,such a happy time ,love always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## April2012

Ladies, I just wanted to pop in to say "hi" if I am allowed. 708 pages of posts! Wow! Great support. I feel I can relate to much of what I have read here. I am 34. no children. my honey is almost 50. he has two kids from his past marriage. when we started TTC, I felt like if I didn't get pregnant he would think less of me somehow. it is crazy. i also thought he might just give up since he already had kids...and didn't need anymore (he never said that, btw). Well, it did get pregnant (I am very early and i know I am not past the vulnerable period for MC yet). And I am so scared about all the birth defects that are more common in women who are older. But here I am, and I am going to do my best.


----------



## padbrat

awww HA.... your words have made me cry... one day at a time chick... it is all we can do to cope when the worse happens... and when the days feel too long, just a minute at a time xx Rant away hun... I know I sure as hell did and you all stuck with me xx

FM pleased you are doing OK... I have been in a couple of hurricanes and it is a scary time, but if Irene has passed you and all is well then I am happy!

Dwigi... pantsville is a place I frequent too lol... and Google is def a mixed blessing! 

Never I think HA has given you all of the main tests... but one other I would ask for is for your OH to have a semen analysis.


----------



## Neversaynever

April2012 said:


> Ladies, I just wanted to pop in to say "hi" if I am allowed. 708 pages of posts! Wow! Great support. I feel I can relate to much of what I have read here. I am 34. no children. my honey is almost 50. he has two kids from his past marriage. when we started TTC, I felt like if I didn't get pregnant he would think less of me somehow. it is crazy. i also thought he might just give up since he already had kids...and didn't need anymore (he never said that, btw). Well, it did get pregnant (I am very early and i know I am not past the vulnerable period for MC yet). And I am so scared about all the birth defects that are more common in women who are
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [PHP]
> 
> 
> [/PHP] older. But here I am, and I am going to do my best.

Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:

Without sounding rude, this thread is for ladies trying to conceive their first child. The ladies that are pregnant using this thread have been on here for a long time and have been on here since they were trying and are not regularly posting in order to not offend the ladies still trying for the elusive BFP. 

Many women on here have also been trying a lot longer than you havenn

There is a "pregnancy over 35" section that would be much more suitable for you at this point. 

Good luck and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Padbrat...thanks hun..although the twazack thinks he has super sperm :dohh:

Feeling a bit crappy..today I should have been announcing our pregnancy to family :cry:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever said:


> Padbrat...thanks hun..although the twazack thinks he has super sperm :dohh:
> 
> Feeling a bit crappy..today I should have been announcing our pregnancy to family :cry:
> 
> XxX

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Ya hun... they all think they have super sperm hhahhaa... 

have been doing a lil Googling (stupid I know) on Hubby's sperm results... hyperviscious is not good... esp IVF type treatment and ICSI... urghhhhhh pants! hey Dwigi, here I am in Pantsville with you! LOL


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad...why is not good hun? :hugs:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

hmmmm this kinda sums up why... though I have checked other sites and they all say the same as this one..

https://www.oligospermia.com/treatment/Hyperviscous_Semen.htm


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh fuckity fuck :grr:

I have no idea what to say so I'll say nothing hun :hugs:

Don't rule anything out yet though :hugs:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

well I sent Hubbys results to the Dr in Cyprus and he said that the sperm was fine for what they needed! Hoorah!!.... bad Google for scaring me!!


----------



## Macwooly

padbrat said:


> well I sent Hubbys results to the Dr in Cyprus and he said that the sperm was fine for what they needed! Hoorah!!.... bad Google for scaring me!!

So pleased Dr Google was wrong for your situation :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

padbrat said:


> well I sent Hubbys results to the Dr in Cyprus and he said that the sperm was fine for what they needed! Hoorah!!.... bad Google for scaring me!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

padbrat said:


> well I sent Hubbys results to the Dr in Cyprus and he said that the sperm was fine for what they needed! Hoorah!!.... bad Google for scaring me!!

Bad Padbrat for scaring me :trouble:

And :yipee: for it's ok...stop freaking googling

XxX


----------



## April2012

Neversaynever said:


> April2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just wanted to pop in to say "hi" if I am allowed. 708 pages of posts! Wow! Great support. I feel I can relate to much of what I have read here. I am 34. no children. my honey is almost 50. he has two kids from his past marriage. when we started TTC, I felt like if I didn't get pregnant he would think less of me somehow. it is crazy. i also thought he might just give up since he already had kids...and didn't need anymore (he never said that, btw). Well, it did get pregnant (I am very early and i know I am not past the vulnerable period for MC yet). And I am so scared about all the birth defects that are more common in women who are
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [PHP]
> 
> 
> [/PHP] older. But here I am, and I am going to do my best.
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> Without sounding rude, this thread is for ladies trying to conceive their first child. The ladies that are pregnant using this thread have been on here for a long time and have been on here since they were trying and are not regularly posting in order to not offend the ladies still trying for the elusive BFP.
> 
> Many women on here have also been trying a lot longer than you havenn
> 
> There is a "pregnancy over 35" section that would be much more suitable for you at this point.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

my apologies for posting. i certainly didn't mean to offend. good luck to everyone.


----------



## Dwrgi

April2012 said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just wanted to pop in to say "hi" if I am allowed. 708 pages of posts! Wow! Great support. I feel I can relate to much of what I have read here. I am 34. no children. my honey is almost 50. he has two kids from his past marriage. when we started TTC, I felt like if I didn't get pregnant he would think less of me somehow. it is crazy. i also thought he might just give up since he already had kids...and didn't need anymore (he never said that, btw). Well, it did get pregnant (I am very early and i know I am not past the vulnerable period for MC yet). And I am so scared about all the birth defects that are more common in women who are
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [PHP]
> 
> 
> [/PHP] older. But here I am, and I am going to do my best.
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> Without sounding rude, this thread is for ladies trying to conceive their first child. The ladies that are pregnant using this thread have been on here for a long time and have been on here since they were trying and are not regularly posting in order to not offend the ladies still trying for the elusive BFP.
> 
> Many women on here have also been trying a lot longer than you havenn
> 
> There is a "pregnancy over 35" section that would be much more suitable for you at this point.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...
> 
> my apologies for posting. i certainly didn't mean to offend. good luck to everyone.Click to expand...

Good luck to you! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy and a bouncing bonny baby!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Padbrat-that's brilliant that the Cypriot doctor is happy with hubby's sperm. That's the thing with google, in that it is very general and doesn't tailor its advice to specific cases! Onwars and upwards hun and fingers crossed that all goes well! :thumbup:

FM-how are you hun?? I am sooooooo worried about you after all the news coverage of Irene. Sending you huge hugs and lots and lots of good luck that you avoid the worst of it!:hugs::hugs:

Lots of :hugs: and 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

to you all!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies just wanted to pop in and say I am all safe, the storm wasn't as bad as some in the past but we had lots of high winds and rain but today is sunny and beautiful as if Friday and Saturday never happened.

Pad- I'm so happy that google was wrong it can certainly be our worst enemy.

Desperado- Ugh so sorry that af got you hun!

Never-:hugs:

HA- LOL at the shotgun, luckily we had no looting!!! :wohoo:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all well. FM I am so glad you are safe! big :hugs: to you all.

I am sad to say that I started bleeding this morning. sorry if TMI, but the bleeding is a similar amount to AF for me. Im not really sure if I need to do anything. I was so early along, do I just watch it?? see a doctor?? I don't really have any pain or anything, just very slight discomfort. its a bank holiday here in the UK and I think being that Im so early along, there probably isn't anything that can be done, but if anyone has any advoce Id appreciate it,

thanks ladies, and Im sorry for the self post xxxx


----------



## skye2010

Purple hon, go see a dr straight away. Go to the emergency or d&#305;rectly to the hospital if it has a emergency neonatal scan uni&#305;t... If u dont have cramping and pain u are still ok.... I really hope this is just bleeding not related to the baby. many hugs and st&#305;cky baby dust hon. I hope &#305;t sticks...
US girls near the storm. Hope is all well. 

Just dropping in quickly so sorry I don't have time for a catch up... xxxxx

Love u all and hope evryone is safe.


----------



## skye2010

Purple there is definitely things to do. Bank holiday doesn't matter, just find out if your hospital has walk in neonatal scen, if not go the emergency straight away... xxx


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi the only thing that nibbles my mind about your tx is that were u given the long protocol? Did u start using the suprecor - or whichever hormone suppresser you used 10 days earlier than your period? Long protocol doesnt give good results on women with low egg reserve since stimmulation becomes harder. So I wonder if your follicles were not stimmulated enough... Dont think the trigger would be the problem


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi the only thing that nibbles my mind about your tx is that were u given the long protocol? Did u start using the suprecor - or whichever hormone suppresser you used 10 days earlier than your period? Long protocol doesnt give good results on women with low egg reserve since stimmulation becomes harder. So I wonder if your follicles were not stimmulated enough... Dont think the trigger would be the problem

Hi hun-glad to hear from you! Hope all is okay for you out in Turkey. How is your mother now? I bet she is glad to have you around. Big :hugs: to you!

I did the short protocol-I was taking norestherone before my period so that we could time my period to start when the clinic wanted it to start. I have read about people needing double shots of ovidrel. Also when I had my scan last Monday, some follicles were already at 20mm, 19mm and 18mm, so the EC was two days after this. Could some have been lost?? It just does not make any sense.

Anyway, am sending you big hugs and soooooo glad you're here on my side!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well. FM I am so glad you are safe! big :hugs: to you all.
> 
> I am sad to say that I started bleeding this morning. sorry if TMI, but the bleeding is a similar amount to AF for me. Im not really sure if I need to do anything. I was so early along, do I just watch it?? see a doctor?? I don't really have any pain or anything, just very slight discomfort. its a bank holiday here in the UK and I think being that Im so early along, there probably isn't anything that can be done, but if anyone has any advoce Id appreciate it,
> 
> thanks ladies, and Im sorry for the self post xxxx

Purple, don't you apologise for your self post, you need to ask questions at this time and get some help, so don't feel bad about that.

I agree with Skye, go to the A&E and just tell them what's what. You will also feel better for doing something. Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious. Am thinking of you hun, lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Purplelou,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so so sorry huni ,I hope u get a scan and everything works out for you ,please let us know .love always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Purple...:hugs:

I know that nothing can be done if it is the worst....but you may get a scan for confirmation and bleeding without cramps is not always a bad sign.

If you don't wish to go to A+E, get resting and plenty of fluids to dehydration which can cause cramps.

Massive :hugs: and let me know if there's anything I can do

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Purple... A&E NOW!!

Could just be a blood clot and the baby is fine, especially if you have no pain. Either way you need to go and be scanned immediately to check what is happening. Please go now.


----------



## padbrat

Heeeeyyy Skye! How is Turkey?


----------



## purplelou

dear ladies - Thank you so much, I took your advice and went to A&E. they were very kind and explained that this could go either way . I have been booked into the EPAC (early pregnancy assessment clinic) on wednesday morning for a scan and the doctor has advised rest until then (he did explain that they don't normally like to see you unless you are > 6 weeks (and Im only about 5) so he said he has told a small lie to get me an appointment (bless him) so now I wait and see, but I have to go back if I have any pain etc.
I cannot thank you enough for all the support. you ladies are just the best. amazing! thank you so much xxxx love you all :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> dear ladies - Thank you so much, I took your advice and went to A&E. they were very kind and explained that this could go either way . I have been booked into the EPAC (early pregnancy assessment clinic) on wednesday morning for a scan and the doctor has advised rest until then (he did explain that they don't normally like to see you unless you are > 6 weeks (and Im only about 5) so he said he has told a small lie to get me an appointment (bless him) so now I wait and see, but I have to go back if I have any pain etc.
> I cannot thank you enough for all the support. you ladies are just the best. amazing! thank you so much xxxx love you all :hugs:

:hugs: purplelou! Glad to hear you seem to have had such a nice doctor. FXd that your scan on wednesday morning shows that everything is ok!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

:hugs: i have everything crossed that your little on is ok!


----------



## Shelley71

Glad to hear you went in PL. Hope everything comes out great!


----------



## onmymind17

Purplelou i am sending all kinds of prayers up that everything is ok. Im sending you tons of hugs too, i know that wed is going to be a long wait, but we will all be right here with you.

East coast ladies, i am glad to hear that your all well and safe!!!

Love you all, back to work for us US ladies tomorrow, ewwwww lol.


----------



## padbrat

I know the waiting is a nightmare, but bleeds are very common and they are just little sacs of blood outside of the womb. You have every chance of it all being fine.

If the worst does happen (and I am sure we are all praying this isn't the case) you also know that we are here for you x


----------



## lavalux

Purple,
Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and will be anxiously waiting for news on Wednesday. Hang in there, rest up. I'm praying for you and your sticky bean.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia Purple-I second, third, fourth and fifth ALL of what you've been told! I really feel for you though-why are all these scans 50 million years away, you want to know NOW!!!!! Try to relax as much as you can and fingers crossed it is as Pad says!

Thinking of you,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thinking of you purple and hoping all is ok on weds :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> dear ladies - Thank you so much, I took your advice and went to A&E. they were very kind and explained that this could go either way . I have been booked into the EPAC (early pregnancy assessment clinic) on wednesday morning for a scan and the doctor has advised rest until then (he did explain that they don't normally like to see you unless you are > 6 weeks (and Im only about 5) so he said he has told a small lie to get me an appointment (bless him) so now I wait and see, but I have to go back if I have any pain etc.
> I cannot thank you enough for all the support. you ladies are just the best. amazing! thank you so much xxxx love you all :hugs:

Oh, Purple, please take care of yourself, hun. I'm hoping with all my heart all is well. Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Hang in there little purple-bean.

C xx


----------



## Desperado167

Purple ,am praying with all my heart that everything is ok for you and your little bean,love always huni ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Purplelou:hugs: sorry to hear of your worries, hope it all works out ok.:hugs:


----------



## ladyDC

HEELLLLPPPPP!!!!! I'm trying not to get depressed or give up!!!!!
I'm 39yrs old, my DH is 37. We've been trying for 2yrs. Found out last yr i have a fibroid issue. had a minor surgery done in May. So moving forward, started clomid Aug 18th, stopped Aug 22nd. Went for u/s on Aug 25th and it shows 2 good follicles, 1 on the lft and 1 on the rite. But only at 12mm. Went back this morning (aug 29th) and now have 2 BIG follicles @ 24mm on the left, and 1 medium (16mm) on the rite. Because the doc is not sure if my lft tube is open we desperately need the rite follicle to grow FAST. I'm going back 2mar for another u/s and im praying it will be at 18-20mm. If so, I'll get my ovidrel trigger shot and then Wed will do IUI. With all that said, can anybody give me some success stories PPPLLLLEEEEEEZZZZZZZ!! Thank U:wacko::cry::cry:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I f*cking hate Beyonce. That's all I have to say tonight. Parading around on the f*cking VMAs with her f*cking bump like she's the f*cking queen of the world. I couldn't go five f*cking minutes today without seeing her f*cking face and her f*cking news somewhere - ooooOOOoooohhhh look, Beyonce got knocked up, isn't she amazing?! We should all be so f*cking happy for her!

And worst of all, my first thought was, "I hope it's dead." And I don't really hope it dies, but that's where my brain goes before I can even stop it. And I feel like a terrible person for having thoughts like that, but there they are.

:nope:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> I f*cking hate Beyonce. That's all I have to say tonight. Parading around on the f*cking VMAs with her f*cking bump like she's the f*cking queen of the world. I couldn't go five f*cking minutes today without seeing her f*cking face and her f*cking news somewhere - ooooOOOoooohhhh look, Beyonce got knocked up, isn't she amazing?! We should all be so f*cking happy for her!
> 
> And worst of all, my first thought was, "I hope it's dead." And I don't really hope it dies, but that's where my brain goes before I can even stop it. And I feel like a terrible person for having thoughts like that, but there they are.
> 
> :nope:

Oh honey, your not a bad person, and trust me i was none to happy when she did that. I'm sending you super big warm hugs honey!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

ladyDC said:


> HEELLLLPPPPP!!!!! I'm trying not to get depressed or give up!!!!!
> I'm 39yrs old, my DH is 37. We've been trying for 2yrs. Found out last yr i have a fibroid issue. had a minor surgery done in May. So moving forward, started clomid Aug 18th, stopped Aug 22nd. Went for u/s on Aug 25th and it shows 2 good follicles, 1 on the lft and 1 on the rite. But only at 12mm. Went back this morning (aug 29th) and now have 2 BIG follicles @ 24mm on the left, and 1 medium (16mm) on the rite. Because the doc is not sure if my lft tube is open we desperately need the rite follicle to grow FAST. I'm going back 2mar for another u/s and im praying it will be at 18-20mm. If so, I'll get my ovidrel trigger shot and then Wed will do IUI. With all that said, can anybody give me some success stories PPPLLLLEEEEEEZZZZZZZ!! Thank U:wacko::cry::cry:

Dont get depressed honey, it can and will happen for you, you have got to remain positive, i have a friend that did an IUI, her right tube was blocked, and that was the side that all the follies were growing on, she was going to cancel the IUI, but did it anyway, her daughter just turned one in June, so never give up. You have two nice follies, and the doc is not sure that left tube is blocked, anything can happen. Good luck and hang in there!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies - I want to gather you all up for a massive group hug! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thank you for all your messages and support. I feel loved!

HA - I have never liked Beyonce! (and I like her less now!) you are not a bad person - you are lovely!!

I have lurked a bit the last day or so, so I catching up now - I hope you are well. 

the bleeding is still there, but maybe a bit less. realistically I think it's probably all over, but will go for the scan tomorrow. Ive had to tell work that I needed to leave as my appointment is 11.30 and then I got all upset becuase I had to explain why I needed to leave - I did not want to be weepy in work (who does!?) anyways...I have pulled myself together now and will catch up with you all. huge :hugs: to you all


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lady DC - welcome to the thread :flower: I hope your treatment is successful! I don't have any stories for you Im sorry, but you might have more luck on the main forum - because all us ladies on this thread are still trying to concieve number 1


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies - I want to gather you all up for a massive group hug! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thank you for all your messages and support. I feel loved!
> 
> HA - I have never liked Beyonce! (and I like her less now!) you are not a bad person - you are lovely!!
> 
> I have lurked a bit the last day or so, so I catching up now - I hope you are well.
> 
> the bleeding is still there, but maybe a bit less. realistically I think it's probably all over, but will go for the scan tomorrow. Ive had to tell work that I needed to leave as my appointment is 11.30 and then I got all upset becuase I had to explain why I needed to leave - I did not want to be weepy in work (who does!?) anyways...I have pulled myself together now and will catch up with you all. huge :hugs: to you all

Oh honey huge hugs are comming your way, i am praying for a miracle here, i have heard many stories about bleeding, and the baby was fine, and that is what i am hoping and praying happens for you!!!!


----------



## ladyDC

Yes this is also our 1st. and our 1st time trying via fertility assistance. We've been trying since 2009.:hi:


purplelou said:


> Hi Lady DC - welcome to the thread :flower: I hope your treatment is successful! I don't have any stories for you Im sorry, but you might have more luck on the main forum - because all us ladies on this thread are still trying to concieve number 1


----------



## FutureMommie

wow!


----------



## padbrat

awww Purp... so hoping that you have a lovely surprise when you go tomorrow and see a lil beanie in there... if the worst happens then we are here to virtually hug ya as much as you need xx

HA... you are a woman after my own heart and if what you said makes you a bad ass than stand by cos I am right next to ya in the bad ass league!!! I hated Mariah Carey as well lol... shhhh I am a real bad ass hahahaha


----------



## Desperado167

Purple ,thinking lots of positive thoughts for you for tomorrow,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Purple sending lots of :hugs: I hope for nothing but good news for you tomorrow :hugs:

HA :hugs: You're not a bad person for feeling the way you do :hugs: 

Sorry not been on for a few days but not a lot happening here :) Firmly on the whatever wagon this cycle with no temping, OPKs, etc just hoping to get lots of BDing done and praying I catch the egg.

Sending :hugs: for all who need one and :dust: to all wanting some x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey Ladies - 

I want to apologize for my angry post last night. I needed to vent and I know this is a "safe" place to do so. I just don't want to bring down the tone of our thread. It was mostly the green-eyed monster of envy speaking, mixed with a big dose of pain and sadness, and a big dose of anger/annoyance with today's "news" coverage that felt it necessary to replay her big reveal moment over and over and over all day. Thank you all for understanding where I was coming from and not thinking I'm a terrible person, and thank you all for being a safe place to let those ugly thoughts out - I'd be lost without you bunch. :hugs:

Truth is, I think Beyonce seems like a really lovely woman, a _really _smart business woman, and she seems to really have her head on straight (not to mention drop-dead gorgeous!). Now, Mariah Carey, on the other hand... well, we won't go there! :haha:

Purple, I'm holding out hope for your LO's scan tomorrow, and I completely understand your fear and anxiety. Just know that we'll be here for you whatever the news is. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Hey Ladies -
> 
> I want to apologize for my angry post last night. I needed to vent and I know this is a "safe" place to do so. I just don't want to bring down the tone of our thread. It was mostly the green-eyed monster of envy speaking, mixed with a big dose of pain and sadness, and a big dose of anger/annoyance with today's "news" coverage that felt it necessary to replay her big reveal moment over and over and over all day. Thank you all for understanding where I was coming from and not thinking I'm a terrible person, and thank you all for being a safe place to let those ugly thoughts out - I'd be lost without you bunch. :hugs:
> 
> Truth is, I think Beyonce seems like a really lovely woman, a _really _smart business woman, and she seems to really have her head on straight (not to mention drop-dead gorgeous!). Now, Mariah Carey, on the other hand... well, we won't go there! :haha:
> 
> Purple, I'm holding out hope for your LO's scan tomorrow, and I completely understand your fear and anxiety. Just know that we'll be here for you whatever the news is. :hugs:

Honey you have nothing to apoligize for, i can guarantee that every one of us on here at one point or another has felt the way you do. I have had to deal with not one, not two but 6 women in my office being pg, and i can say that after i lost the baby in 09 after 9 weeks, omg i hated every pg woman with a passion, but when i calmed down, i realized its not their fault, and to be honest i would not wish this on my worst enemy, well ok maybe i would lol. I dont usually let it bother me anymore, but my DH goes off the deep end all the time, there was a girl on the news a couple of weeks ago, she was 17 and 6 months pg, she was shot and killed by a boyfriend or something, they saved the baby, my dh went off the deep end because they kept talking about it, she was 17 and already had a child with another one on the way, and he was ranting about how she was 17 with two kids and we could not manage to even have one, and i had to remind him that she was dead. We all go though it, and thankfully we have each other, i have said this before, and i will say it again, without all you ladies, i dont think i could have kept a positive attitude, and stayed on this journey. We love you honey!! Oh and i agree, Mariah, yeaaaaaaaaa along with Katie Perry, sluts, there i said it lol.:hugs:

I do have to say though there are times when i am on these boards (Not this thread) and someone cries and moans about how they have been trying for 3 WHOLE months and they need cheering up that i just want to slap the shit out of them!!!!


----------



## purplelou

I will let you all know what happens tomorrow. Hugs :hugs: to you all. I am not terribly good at explaining myself in written words, but what I really want to say is that even though everyone here is going through their own heartache and emotional rollercoaster, you are all so kind and lovely to have taken time to think of me. I really can't say thank you enough. 

and HappyAuntie - if you can't vent here...where can you vent?! 

i am so happy to have found this forum and especially this thread!!


----------



## purplelou

OMM - you just made me laugh...."sluts" lmao!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> OMM - you just made me laugh...."sluts" lmao!!

:hugs: I am glad i could make you laugh. And no need to thank us, i guess maybe becasue all of us have been in your shoes, we all feel your pain, and know exactly what your feeling. We are here for you honey, come good or bad, but i am praying for good. Stupid question honey but have you taken a pg test? I would think if it still showed positive you have a very good chance of getting good news tomorrow.


----------



## Macwooly

Purple thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Purplelou :hugs:

OMM pmsl at your Katie Perry comment, my BFF hates her with a passion and says she looks like she needs a good scrub/bath ha ha.

HA, I think everyone here on this thread has also had a gutful of the celeb baby bump culture so you're more than entitled to gnash your teeth at this.

Respect to Celine Dion though who has actually spoken publicly about her fertility issues and treatment etc, too bad a few more of them aren't more open about this.

In Scotland one of our weatherwomen just had twins at 44 - I'd love to open the paper and read her true story instead of "my little surprise" or whatever:shrug:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted to send :hugs: to Purplelou

And for all of you lovely ladies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Thinking of you today, Purple.


----------



## HappyAuntie

NorthStar said:


> Purplelou :hugs:
> 
> OMM pmsl at your Katie Perry comment, my BFF hates her with a passion and says she looks like she needs a good scrub/bath ha ha.
> 
> HA, I think everyone here on this thread has also had a gutful of the celeb baby bump culture so you're more than entitled to gnash your teeth at this.
> *
> Respect to Celine Dion though who has actually spoken publicly about her fertility issues and treatment etc, too bad a few more of them aren't more open about this.*
> 
> In Scotland one of our weatherwomen just had twins at 44 - I'd love to open the paper and read her true story instead of "my little surprise" or whatever:shrug:

I so agree with you - I really admire and appreciate her being so open about it. I understand why celebs want to hold onto some shred of privacy, but if more people would talk about it, we could end the stigma associated with it. There is no shame in needing help to have a baby. Sure, none of us _wanted_ to need help, but so what? Plus, the more 40+ celebs have babies without talking about what it took to get there, the more it misleads regular people to think it can happen for them with no trouble at all... how many of us knew before we started ttc how huge of a factor our age would be? The one that really gets me is Kelly Preston having a baby at 48 and saying nothing about how - sorry, but that doesn't happen without donor eggs. Why hide it?? It's just really frustrating for those of us in the trenches.

Bleh. Well ladies, today is officially the worst birthday of my life. I'm getting all these happy birthday comments on FB and all I really want to say is "My baby died a week ago and if there were ice cream in the house I would eat it for breakfast instead of crying into my cereal." I've always been very open about our struggles and our losses - I posted it on FB last week as soon as we'd told all our family in person, and got tons of love and support and sympathy when I did. But people who've never had a loss have no clue that I am still in hell over here - they have no clue how NOT happy this birthday is, how there is no way I could "enjoy this day" or "do something great". They have no clue that I cried myself to sleep last night, and cried again when I woke up this morning. I'm sure as the day goes on I'll think of something appropriate to post on FB about it, but I don't want my friends to feel like I don't appreciate their well-wishes, ykwim? I don't want to invite their pity by posting just how miserable today is, I just want more people to understand how this isn't something that just goes away in a week....

Love you ladies. Purple, praying for you today - big big hugs, and strength to get through the waiting today.....


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...sorry it's a crap birthday...one you won't forget for all the wrong reasons :hugs:

Got to love FB...just had a message asking if I want to go to cheap bingo off a 'friend' I said not in the mood and have no patience..they asked why and I said it's coming up to my due date. Nothing since :saywhat: really pees me off as like I have said before...until you have a loss, you don't have any idea what some one is going through and even then...everyone's journey is different. Your life is in slow motion and time stands still...everyone else's life just carries on regardless :shrug:

Big :hugs: hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

HA :hugs: 

Never :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

HA and Never :hugs: it's just crap really.

FB is a double edged sword, though I haven't had a loss like you, I do struggle a bit with it since TTC, with a couple of friends in particular...:nope: people don't _mean _to be hurtful but it still hurts. 

Kelly Preston yeah, not sure how donor eggs IVF would reconcile with Scientologist values...:shrug:

Totally agree that all the 40s celebs dropping babies like it was the easiest thing in the world raises expectations unrealistically high for the rest of us:nope:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies - well, Im back from the scan and sadly, this baby was not meant to be. I think me and DH realised this, we did a lot of hugging and I did a lot of crying and sniffing over the weekend, so today it was sort of a relief to "know" if you know what I mean. the EPU nurses were just lovely, they could not have been kinder or more helpful. I didn't have to see a doctor, just the scan techs and nurse specialists and we weren't kept waiting around. they warned me that often after a loss AF can take some time to return to normal and gave me some info to read. I came back to work after, since there seems no point sitting at home, I'd just drive myself mad I think. I want to say again how thankful I am to each and everyone of you amazing women, for propping me. your kindness and thoughfulness is more than I could have asked for. bless you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

so now...me and DH chatted and have decided that we will try again. bless him, DH has pointed out that at least (small silver lining) we know our bodies seem to be working, so I am taking a little comfort in that.

Once again thank you so much for everything. love you all xx


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Purplelou :hugs:
> 
> OMM pmsl at your Katie Perry comment, my BFF hates her with a passion and says she looks like she needs a good scrub/bath ha ha.
> 
> HA, I think everyone here on this thread has also had a gutful of the celeb baby bump culture so you're more than entitled to gnash your teeth at this.
> *
> Respect to Celine Dion though who has actually spoken publicly about her fertility issues and treatment etc, too bad a few more of them aren't more open about this.*
> 
> In Scotland one of our weatherwomen just had twins at 44 - I'd love to open the paper and read her true story instead of "my little surprise" or whatever:shrug:
> 
> I so agree with you - I really admire and appreciate her being so open about it. I understand why celebs want to hold onto some shred of privacy, but if more people would talk about it, we could end the stigma associated with it. There is no shame in needing help to have a baby. Sure, none of us _wanted_ to need help, but so what? Plus, the more 40+ celebs have babies without talking about what it took to get there, the more it misleads regular people to think it can happen for them with no trouble at all... how many of us knew before we started ttc how huge of a factor our age would be? The one that really gets me is Kelly Preston having a baby at 48 and saying nothing about how - sorry, but that doesn't happen without donor eggs. Why hide it?? It's just really frustrating for those of us in the trenches.
> 
> Bleh. Well ladies, today is officially the worst birthday of my life. I'm getting all these happy birthday comments on FB and all I really want to say is "My baby died a week ago and if there were ice cream in the house I would eat it for breakfast instead of crying into my cereal." I've always been very open about our struggles and our losses - I posted it on FB last week as soon as we'd told all our family in person, and got tons of love and support and sympathy when I did. But people who've never had a loss have no clue that I am still in hell over here - they have no clue how NOT happy this birthday is, how there is no way I could "enjoy this day" or "do something great". They have no clue that I cried myself to sleep last night, and cried again when I woke up this morning. I'm sure as the day goes on I'll think of something appropriate to post on FB about it, but I don't want my friends to feel like I don't appreciate their well-wishes, ykwim? I don't want to invite their pity by posting just how miserable today is, I just want more people to understand how this isn't something that just goes away in a week....
> 
> Love you ladies. Purple, praying for you today - big big hugs, and strength to get through the waiting today.....Click to expand...

I totaly agree, i love Celine Dion, and i love that she has shared her struggles and i think she went through 6 IVF's to get those twins, still wish i had her money to be able to do all those IVF's , cut congrats to her on sharing what she is going through instead of hiding it.

HA, super big hugs to you, if anybody can understand what your feeling right now its me, we did an IUI in August 09, we got pg, and the test lines stayed dark over the weekend, i had to go back in on monday for the second beta, i was POSITIVE this one stuck and the numbers would be great. I got the call at 3pm the HCG had dropped, we lost another one. I found this out on my birthday, so what started off as a joyous day, turned into a horrible sob fest. Worst of all i was alone, my dh was stuck at work, and all i could do was sit and cry. There is nothing wrong with you being hurt and angry, its a greiving process, just promise me something, dont loose yourself, its very easy i know, been there done that. And you make sure any time your angry, or sad or anything you let us know, you just let it all out here, we will never judge you, we love you, but dont keep it in, anger is a very bad thing. I truley believe that you will have your sticky bean!!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies - well, Im back from the scan and sadly, this baby was not meant to be. I think me and DH realised this, we did a lot of hugging and I did a lot of crying and sniffing over the weekend, so today it was sort of a relief to "know" if you know what I mean. the EPU nurses were just lovely, they could not have been kinder or more helpful. I didn't have to see a doctor, just the scan techs and nurse specialists and we weren't kept waiting around. they warned me that often after a loss AF can take some time to return to normal and gave me some info to read. I came back to work after, since there seems no point sitting at home, I'd just drive myself mad I think. I want to say again how thankful I am to each and everyone of you amazing women, for propping me. your kindness and thoughfulness is more than I could have asked for. bless you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> so now...me and DH chatted and have decided that we will try again. bless him, DH has pointed out that at least (small silver lining) we know our bodies seem to be working, so I am taking a little comfort in that.
> 
> Once again thank you so much for everything. love you all xx

Awwwwww dammit!!!!! Honey i am so very sorry, man this is just so hard, i just want to cry for all you ladies!!!! Sending you massive warm hugs honey, we are here for you to vent and cry. I love your attitude, and your DH is right, you know its possible, dont give up, that golden egg IS in there!! You go do something really nice for yourself. Oh and i know for me with all 4 m/c, it never messed up my cycle one bit, after i bleed, af would show up again, exactly 27 days later, so hopefully you wont have a problem. Take care of yourself honey, we love you!!:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies - well, Im back from the scan and sadly, this baby was not meant to be. I think me and DH realised this, we did a lot of hugging and I did a lot of crying and sniffing over the weekend, so today it was sort of a relief to "know" if you know what I mean. the EPU nurses were just lovely, they could not have been kinder or more helpful. I didn't have to see a doctor, just the scan techs and nurse specialists and we weren't kept waiting around. they warned me that often after a loss AF can take some time to return to normal and gave me some info to read. I came back to work after, since there seems no point sitting at home, I'd just drive myself mad I think. I want to say again how thankful I am to each and everyone of you amazing women, for propping me. your kindness and thoughfulness is more than I could have asked for. bless you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> so now...me and DH chatted and have decided that we will try again. bless him, DH has pointed out that at least (small silver lining) we know our bodies seem to be working, so I am taking a little comfort in that.
> 
> Once again thank you so much for everything. love you all xx

So sorry :hugs:

XxX


----------



## purplelou

HA - I would like to send you extra birthday :hugs: xxx (and cake - big chocolate gooey cake!)


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies - well, Im back from the scan and sadly, this baby was not meant to be. I think me and DH realised this, we did a lot of hugging and I did a lot of crying and sniffing over the weekend, so today it was sort of a relief to "know" if you know what I mean. the EPU nurses were just lovely, they could not have been kinder or more helpful. I didn't have to see a doctor, just the scan techs and nurse specialists and we weren't kept waiting around. they warned me that often after a loss AF can take some time to return to normal and gave me some info to read. I came back to work after, since there seems no point sitting at home, I'd just drive myself mad I think. I want to say again how thankful I am to each and everyone of you amazing women, for propping me. your kindness and thoughfulness is more than I could have asked for. bless you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> so now...me and DH chatted and have decided that we will try again. bless him, DH has pointed out that at least (small silver lining) we know our bodies seem to be working, so I am taking a little comfort in that.
> 
> Once again thank you so much for everything. love you all xx

Honey, I am so so so sorry for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know exactly what you mean about finding out being a relief - I felt the same way last week. I'm so glad the nurses were so supportive and told you a little about what to expect... I had no clue what to expect with my 1st mc and that made the whole process so much scarier for me.... That time AF took about 6 weeks to arrive from the day of the mc, about 4 weeks from the day the bleeding stopped. (That one I lost at 12 weeks, so I bled forever - there was a lot of lining to shed.) My second was a D&C (I think it's called an ERPC over there?) and I only had spotting for about 2-3 days, and AF arrived 4 weeks after the bleeding stopped... I'm curious to see what happens this time, but I'm expecting her 4 weeks from now (bleeding stopped Sunday or Monday)... so if you usually have regular 28-day cycles, I'd watch for her to arrive about 4 weeks after the bleeding stops.

The physical part will be over long before the emotional part is, though. You just have to be gentle with yourself and DH, and do whatever you need to do to get through each day. Take care of yourself, go home early today if you need to, and know we'll be here to help you through. :hugs::hugs:

xoxo


----------



## Macwooly

Purple - so sorry :hugs:

I've not have a lose so really don't know how you feel and desperately don't want to say the wrong thing so sending loads of :hugs: for you & your DH :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Purplelou, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Huge huggles purplelou :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your hubby sounds lovely, and he is right, at least you guys know that things seem to be working ok. You've got to look for those silver linings. I hope AF shows herself and you guys are able to try again soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Purple and HA :hug:


----------



## lavalux

HA, Purple, and Never,
I'm on my phone so I can't post a long message, but I want to give you all a big hug. Please don't give up on your dream of being mothers because you will be such good ones. I know I've mentioned this before, but my mom had 3 miscarriages (including a mid-term loss) before she had me. I am so glad she kept trying. It is only now that I have some appreciation for what she went through and she didn't really have the good support you ladies have - even my dad, as much as he loved her, didn't really know how to be involved. He sent mom flowers then didn't mention it again. Can you imagine? A taboo topic in her own home. That was generations ago, but still. I just wanted to encourage you b/c like my mom, you are all fighters who deserve a precious little one so hang in there. I hope this isn't unwelcome coming from me, but my heart aches with you.


----------



## binksmommy

Hi ladies... I'm 36 Hubby is 40 next month.. We have been TTCing since Feb 2011 and no luck.. Clomid is scheduled this month ... I have a 7 year old that is iching to be a big sissy!! I really want one more baby and then I'm done.. family of 4 is perfection :) I'm praying for you all.. I know how hard it is to have babies later in life.. I was 29 when I had my daughter and it was rough..so I know I'm in for a even harder time but as they say... "I'm not getting any younger" (darn it!)


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Purple, I am sooooooo very sorry to hear your news. Oh, my heart goes out for you.  I am sure that having to wait until today's scan braced you for the worst, but still it is a shock when it is confirmed. I think you have a marvellously supportive and senstive DH, and he is dead right. You got preggers after, what, 5 months of trying (is that right?). Well, before you know it, you will be pregnant again, I am sure of it, so just let yourself grieve, be kind to yourself, and when you are ready, go girl! You so deserve it!

I'm sending you HUGE hugs, and lots of love too.

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi binksmommy, good luck with ttc your 2nd, hope you don't have to wait to long.

Just to let you know that this thread is for ladies ttc number 1 but there are plenty of other threads in the over 35 secion of ttc :hugs:

Best of luck!


----------



## purplelou

wooly - you could NEVER say anything unwelcome! bless you xx

and lava, how sad for your mother, I think in "those days" problems with concieving were probably terribly taboo and how awful - she must have felt so alone. I count myself as so lucky to have a wonderful dh and partner in this, and also to have all of you ladies to share this with, and I find your message completely welcome, thank you xx How are those twinnies and you doing?


----------



## padbrat

Purple I am so sorry. It doesn't matter how many words are said they never completely heal the hurt. I know I took enormous comfort from everyone here with my losses and I hope you do too.

Be gentle with yourself... you body and emotions may still do strange things for a while.... and I love your DH's positivism... xxx

HA rant away baby.... you aint saying nothing we all don't think most of the time! hahaha


----------



## ttc11

So sorry to read the news, purplelou. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Wishing you a quick AF so you can try again real soon. Dang it!!!


----------



## Sus09

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies - well, Im back from the scan and sadly, this baby was not meant to be. I think me and DH realised this, we did a lot of hugging and I did a lot of crying and sniffing over the weekend, so today it was sort of a relief to "know" if you know what I mean. the EPU nurses were just lovely, they could not have been kinder or more helpful. I didn't have to see a doctor, just the scan techs and nurse specialists and we weren't kept waiting around. they warned me that often after a loss AF can take some time to return to normal and gave me some info to read. I came back to work after, since there seems no point sitting at home, I'd just drive myself mad I think. I want to say again how thankful I am to each and everyone of you amazing women, for propping me. your kindness and thoughfulness is more than I could have asked for. bless you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> so now...me and DH chatted and have decided that we will try again. bless him, DH has pointed out that at least (small silver lining) we know our bodies seem to be working, so I am taking a little comfort in that.
> 
> Once again thank you so much for everything. love you all xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry to HappyAuntie,Purplelou and Never for all your precious losses.I'm so heartbroken for you all.

Tears are streaming down my face reading all your posts...

Sending you all a protective white light around you and your angels to look after you all... :hug:


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


https://davf.daisypath.com/TikiPic.php/13Wpbpb.jpghttps://davf.daisypath.com/13Wpp1.png


----------



## tigerlily1975

I'm so very, very sorry, Purple :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm glad to hear your lovely husband is looking after you. Please take care, sweetie. Thinking of you.

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys, how are you all??? I hope that you are all okay??? Never and Purple-I'm sending huge shed fulls of love and hugs to you both. Hope you're feeling a little bit better, although I know it will take time. Be kind and good to yourselves. Your time is soon, I'm sure of it!! :flower::flower::flower:

OH and I had our IVF de-briefing today, and I very definitely got the sense that it was a universal 'Bless her, she's just too old, and with that amh, she can forget it.' The consultant said that it was completely random that we had two eggs; another cycle may have produced 4 or 5, or perhaps 1 or none. I had so many questions about the ovulation shot, and I asked about using a different brand, and she didn't seem to think it made any difference, but at the end she said if we did want to try again, we could try a different brand..... I smell a rat. She suggested that I take DHEA, and, as it takes about 12 weeks to work for IVF, she suggested we could try again in Dec or Jan (although she wasn't pushing treatment). She said my egg quality and OH's sperm quality was good, so it was simply bad luck that we only had two eggs to play with. She also said the other option would be egg donation, which I simply cannot get my head around. (Incidentalment, possible side effects of DHEA are hairiness and aggression-ha ha ha ha!!).

Tbh, I know that I still have a lot of hormones still in my body after the treatment, but I just don't know if I have the strength any more-I am completely exhausted by it all and just want to run away and forget about the whole nasty nightmare that is infertility. I think I have to accept that it just wasn't meant to be. I think it's a good idea to take the DHEA and see if we can conceive naturally, but as for chucking £5000 at another treatment cycle, with about 10% chance of success, I don't know. I am tempted to go back to my NHS Fertilty Specialist and see about doing another IUI-as I am allowed another two as our first was aborted, but I just don't know if I can go through with it all any more. I just need a complete break from it, but as the consultant said today, I don't have time to take any more than 3-6 months off, as, guess what, my amh is so low!!! Bloody pheking marvellous. 

And I wish blinking Beyone would take her bump somewhere else.

Sorry for the doom and gloom guys, and for the looooooooooooooooooong me me me post-I am feeling incredibly emotional (drugs) but I have felt like this for a long time now, and I think this is the toll of long term trying to conceive. I need to get away from it, and just forget about it for my own sanity. Couple this with a stressful job (ambitious and high achieveing Headmaster, constant targets to meet, etc. etc), and I am at the end of my tether. This has all been such an anti-climax, after such a build up. And, on top of that, I need to shift about ten pounds of pure fat, after letting myself go, thinking it would help. My arse! Well, as it goes, that is the area of the worst offence, alas.

Anyway, please don't let me get you down. Somebody else may have a completely different experience of IVF, so please don't let me put you off. Sending you all big :hugs:!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Dwrigi I know how you are feeling chick... you just look around and see dark clouds everywhere when all you want is a spot of sun just once in your life!

I so felt the same after my last loss... as you all witnessed lol.... sometimes you need to step away and say you know what I gave it my best and I guess this is not what is meant to be for me.... and sometimes you step away and come up with another plan...

I know the ED idea took many months for us to accept.... the only way I could get my head round it was that some other woman was giving me 1 cell.... that is less than we lose of our head every day.... but I will grow that cell and my blood will flow through its veins and my body will build it and sustain it.... there is more of me in it than 1 cell.

That is the conclusion I came too... a hard one... with a lot of thought and mental tossing and turning.... it is not for everyone. We did not even consider it until the genetic and obs consultants were so insistant that it was what we needed to do otherwise we will face loss after loss and I can't handle seeing my baby grow and its heart beat and then all of a sudden see it all still and quiet inside me knowing i couldn't keep it alive.

You rant and post as many me posts as you want chick xx


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi guys, how are you all??? I hope that you are all okay??? Never and Purple-I'm sending huge shed fulls of love and hugs to you both. Hope you're feeling a little bit better, although I know it will take time. Be kind and good to yourselves. Your time is soon, I'm sure of it!! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> OH and I had our IVF de-briefing today, and I very definitely got the sense that it was a universal 'Bless her, she's just too old, and with that amh, she can forget it.' The consultant said that it was completely random that we had two eggs; another cycle may have produced 4 or 5, or perhaps 1 or none. I had so many questions about the ovulation shot, and I asked about using a different brand, and she didn't seem to think it made any difference, but at the end she said if we did want to try again, we could try a different brand..... I smell a rat. She suggested that I take DHEA, and, as it takes about 12 weeks to work for IVF, she suggested we could try again in Dec or Jan (although she wasn't pushing treatment). She said my egg quality and OH's sperm quality was good, so it was simply bad luck that we only had two eggs to play with. She also said the other option would be egg donation, which I simply cannot get my head around. (Incidentalment, possible side effects of DHEA are hairiness and aggression-ha ha ha ha!!).
> 
> Tbh, I know that I still have a lot of hormones still in my body after the treatment, but I just don't know if I have the strength any more-I am completely exhausted by it all and just want to run away and forget about the whole nasty nightmare that is infertility. I think I have to accept that it just wasn't meant to be. I think it's a good idea to take the DHEA and see if we can conceive naturally, but as for chucking £5000 at another treatment cycle, with about 10% chance of success, I don't know. I am tempted to go back to my NHS Fertilty Specialist and see about doing another IUI-as I am allowed another two as our first was aborted, but I just don't know if I can go through with it all any more. I just need a complete break from it, but as the consultant said today, I don't have time to take any more than 3-6 months off, as, guess what, my amh is so low!!! Bloody pheking marvellous.
> 
> And I wish blinking Beyone would take her bump somewhere else.
> 
> Sorry for the doom and gloom guys, and for the looooooooooooooooooong me me me post-I am feeling incredibly emotional (drugs) but I have felt like this for a long time now, and I think this is the toll of long term trying to conceive. I need to get away from it, and just forget about it for my own sanity. Couple this with a stressful job (ambitious and high achieveing Headmaster, constant targets to meet, etc. etc), and I am at the end of my tether. This has all been such an anti-climax, after such a build up. And, on top of that, I need to shift about ten pounds of pure fat, after letting myself go, thinking it would help. My arse! Well, as it goes, that is the area of the worst offence, alas.
> 
> Anyway, please don't let me get you down. Somebody else may have a completely different experience of IVF, so please don't let me put you off. Sending you all big :hugs:!
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: Honey first of all no need to apoligize for ranting or how long this is, we love you and we are here for you!!!

Second, i can totaly understand your frustration, been there done that, well not with IVF, but IUI's. I want to offer my opinion, and please forgive me if you dont like what i say, i speak from experiance. First of all screw the doctors and their rush rush rush attitude, somehow i dont think your AMH or chances of having an IVF cycle work is based off of a calendar, why they do that i dont know, i mean if your talking about taking a year or two off, then yeah you might have a problem, but taking a couple of months off to regroup is not going to do a darned thing. I really think you need to take some time to yourself right now, and just be you!!! I also think that you should try the DHEA and another IVF rather than the IUI's. The IUI's are great, and much cheaper, but so much is left to chance, you never know if you ovulated all the eggs, you never know if the sperm actually got to the eggs, at least with IVF they can assist the egg and sperm meeting, and i think you will have a better chance. I have two friends, both did IVF, both of them failed to conceive, they both did IVF the second time, and now both of them have beautiful sons. I think the first time you do any procedure that is new, its very stressful, and sometimes does not work, but the second time, your more relaxed, you know what to expect, and it works. I say to give it one more go with IVF, BUT not until YOUR ready to do it. I hope i did not sound out of line here, i love you honey, i know the depression and defeat your feeling, but i dont want to see you give up just yet. Your a beautiful person, and i just know that you will be blessed with a beautiful little one!! Sending you huge amounts of hugs and love!!!! We can do this!!! :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Dwrigi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Dwrigi I know how you are feeling chick... you just look around and see dark clouds everywhere when all you want is a spot of sun just once in your life!
> 
> I so felt the same after my last loss... as you all witnessed lol.... sometimes you need to step away and say you know what I gave it my best and I guess this is not what is meant to be for me.... and sometimes you step away and come up with another plan...
> 
> I know the ED idea took many months for us to accept.... the only way I could get my head round it was that some other woman was giving me 1 cell.... that is less than we lose of our head every day.... but I will grow that cell and my blood will flow through its veins and my body will build it and sustain it.... there is more of me in it than 1 cell.
> 
> That is the conclusion I came too... a hard one... with a lot of thought and mental tossing and turning.... it is not for everyone. We did not even consider it until the genetic and obs consultants were so insistant that it was what we needed to do otherwise we will face loss after loss and I can't handle seeing my baby grow and its heart beat and then all of a sudden see it all still and quiet inside me knowing i couldn't keep it alive.
> 
> You rant and post as many me posts as you want chick xx

Ohhhh this is exactly the conclusion i have come too!!! We are going to try IVF with my eggs, i just have to give it one shot, but if not we are going to do the second one with donor eggs, and that is exactly how i accepted it, its one cell, your blood will feed it, that little one WILL be you. You hear about people that have transplants, and how all of a sudden after they got a kidney or liver that they love certain foods that they never loved before, well the same thing will happen with this little egg, your blood will run through it, that child will be yours. Padbrat, i am so proud of you, your going to make a beautiful mother, and your baby will be just like you and your DH. I too had an issue with using donor eggs, i thought if i used different eggs, no part of my dad would be in that baby, but you know what, my blood will run through it, and that means that my dad will be in that baby.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hi guys, how are you all??? I hope that you are all okay??? Never and Purple-I'm sending huge shed fulls of love and hugs to you both. Hope you're feeling a little bit better, although I know it will take time. Be kind and good to yourselves. Your time is soon, I'm sure of it!! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> OH and I had our IVF de-briefing today, and I very definitely got the sense that it was a universal 'Bless her, she's just too old, and with that amh, she can forget it.' The consultant said that it was completely random that we had two eggs; another cycle may have produced 4 or 5, or perhaps 1 or none. I had so many questions about the ovulation shot, and I asked about using a different brand, and she didn't seem to think it made any difference, but at the end she said if we did want to try again, we could try a different brand..... I smell a rat. She suggested that I take DHEA, and, as it takes about 12 weeks to work for IVF, she suggested we could try again in Dec or Jan (although she wasn't pushing treatment). She said my egg quality and OH's sperm quality was good, so it was simply bad luck that we only had two eggs to play with. She also said the other option would be egg donation, which I simply cannot get my head around. (Incidentalment, possible side effects of DHEA are hairiness and aggression-ha ha ha ha!!).
> 
> Tbh, I know that I still have a lot of hormones still in my body after the treatment, but I just don't know if I have the strength any more-I am completely exhausted by it all and just want to run away and forget about the whole nasty nightmare that is infertility. I think I have to accept that it just wasn't meant to be. I think it's a good idea to take the DHEA and see if we can conceive naturally, but as for chucking £5000 at another treatment cycle, with about 10% chance of success, I don't know. I am tempted to go back to my NHS Fertilty Specialist and see about doing another IUI-as I am allowed another two as our first was aborted, but I just don't know if I can go through with it all any more. I just need a complete break from it, but as the consultant said today, I don't have time to take any more than 3-6 months off, as, guess what, my amh is so low!!! Bloody pheking marvellous.
> 
> And I wish blinking Beyone would take her bump somewhere else.
> 
> Sorry for the doom and gloom guys, and for the looooooooooooooooooong me me me post-I am feeling incredibly emotional (drugs) but I have felt like this for a long time now, and I think this is the toll of long term trying to conceive. I need to get away from it, and just forget about it for my own sanity. Couple this with a stressful job (ambitious and high achieveing Headmaster, constant targets to meet, etc. etc), and I am at the end of my tether. This has all been such an anti-climax, after such a build up. And, on top of that, I need to shift about ten pounds of pure fat, after letting myself go, thinking it would help. My arse! Well, as it goes, that is the area of the worst offence, alas.
> 
> Anyway, please don't let me get you down. Somebody else may have a completely different experience of IVF, so please don't let me put you off. Sending you all big :hugs:!
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: 

I'm so sorry - of _course _you're having a hard time with all this!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I would expect anyone else in your shoes to feel exactly the same way. I would just encourage you not to make any final decisions for a while - you need time to fully process and mourn what happened with this cycle. LTTTC takes a _tremendous _toll on everyone, and AC even more so. Take care of yourself, be kind and gentle to yourself, and do whatever it is you need to do to feel better (even if it's putting on another 10 lbs! Do you have any idea how many m&m's I've eaten in the last week?! :wacko:). I firmly believe that we'll all just know when it's time to stop, when we've had enough, and it's a very personal and individual decision. 

I didn't know you're a headmaster - I thought you were "just" a teacher - now I might have to be a little bit intimidated by you! :haha:

Be kind to yourself. It really does take time to get through this. You've suffered a huge loss - the loss of the hope and potential of those two little eggies and everything they represent. And we'll be here to help you and support you, whatever decision you finally make.


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies sending :hugs: to all who currently need one :hugs:

I am so sorry to hear that some of you are having such a struggle at the moment and hope you will find some peace :hugs:

As to treatment options I'm afraid I have no advice or experiences in this area to offer so I hope just sending :hugs: and :dust: will suffice :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, how are you all??? I hope that you are all okay??? Never and Purple-I'm sending huge shed fulls of love and hugs to you both. Hope you're feeling a little bit better, although I know it will take time. Be kind and good to yourselves. Your time is soon, I'm sure of it!! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> OH and I had our IVF de-briefing today, and I very definitely got the sense that it was a universal 'Bless her, she's just too old, and with that amh, she can forget it.' The consultant said that it was completely random that we had two eggs; another cycle may have produced 4 or 5, or perhaps 1 or none. I had so many questions about the ovulation shot, and I asked about using a different brand, and she didn't seem to think it made any difference, but at the end she said if we did want to try again, we could try a different brand..... I smell a rat. She suggested that I take DHEA, and, as it takes about 12 weeks to work for IVF, she suggested we could try again in Dec or Jan (although she wasn't pushing treatment). She said my egg quality and OH's sperm quality was good, so it was simply bad luck that we only had two eggs to play with. She also said the other option would be egg donation, which I simply cannot get my head around. (Incidentalment, possible side effects of DHEA are hairiness and aggression-ha ha ha ha!!).
> 
> Tbh, I know that I still have a lot of hormones still in my body after the treatment, but I just don't know if I have the strength any more-I am completely exhausted by it all and just want to run away and forget about the whole nasty nightmare that is infertility. I think I have to accept that it just wasn't meant to be. I think it's a good idea to take the DHEA and see if we can conceive naturally, but as for chucking £5000 at another treatment cycle, with about 10% chance of success, I don't know. I am tempted to go back to my NHS Fertilty Specialist and see about doing another IUI-as I am allowed another two as our first was aborted, but I just don't know if I can go through with it all any more. I just need a complete break from it, but as the consultant said today, I don't have time to take any more than 3-6 months off, as, guess what, my amh is so low!!! Bloody pheking marvellous.
> 
> And I wish blinking Beyone would take her bump somewhere else.
> 
> Sorry for the doom and gloom guys, and for the looooooooooooooooooong me me me post-I am feeling incredibly emotional (drugs) but I have felt like this for a long time now, and I think this is the toll of long term trying to conceive. I need to get away from it, and just forget about it for my own sanity. Couple this with a stressful job (ambitious and high achieveing Headmaster, constant targets to meet, etc. etc), and I am at the end of my tether. This has all been such an anti-climax, after such a build up. And, on top of that, I need to shift about ten pounds of pure fat, after letting myself go, thinking it would help. My arse! Well, as it goes, that is the area of the worst offence, alas.
> 
> Anyway, please don't let me get you down. Somebody else may have a completely different experience of IVF, so please don't let me put you off. Sending you all big :hugs:!
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:
> 
> I'm so sorry - of _course _you're having a hard time with all this!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I would expect anyone else in your shoes to feel exactly the same way. I would just encourage you not to make any final decisions for a while - you need time to fully process and mourn what happened with this cycle. LTTTC takes a _tremendous _toll on everyone, and AC even more so. Take care of yourself, be kind and gentle to yourself, and do whatever it is you need to do to feel better (even if it's putting on another 10 lbs! Do you have any idea how many m&m's I've eaten in the last week?! :wacko:). I firmly believe that we'll all just know when it's time to stop, when we've had enough, and it's a very personal and individual decision.
> 
> I didn't know you're a headmaster - I thought you were "just" a teacher - now I might have to be a little bit intimidated by you! :haha:
> 
> Be kind to yourself. It really does take time to get through this. You've suffered a huge loss - the loss of the hope and potential of those two little eggies and everything they represent. And we'll be here to help you and support you, whatever decision you finally make.Click to expand...

Flip! Let me put you right there-I am 'just' a teacher, my Headteacher is the slave driver with unreasonable expectations......!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

dear Dwrgi, I am so sorry that you debrief wasn't as positive as it should have been. shame on your doctor for making that way!! I cannot imagine how this whole thing must be making you feel and with the effects of all the hormones and drugs on top of that...... I just wanted to send you all the :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: that I can. And also say, as the other ladies have, a "me" post is definitely allowed! (actually as many as you need) we all need those sometimes.

sending you love

Lou xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, DH and I had a consult with the RE this morning, and it went really well. I feel good (which is kind of a novelty right now). I apologize in advance - this is going to be a really long post because I'm still kind of processing everything we talked about... I probably should start a BnB journal so I can stop clogging up the page here, but for now this is going here because you're my BnB home. :flower:

The RE agreed with us, that this pregnancy threw him for a loop as well. He said as he prepped for this consult over the last couple weeks, he was preparing to recommend we go to IVF. Now that IUI has worked for us, and in the time frame (3 cycles) that it should statistically work for a normal couple, he says we could go either way - either try a few more IUIs or go to IVF - and neither would be unreasonable. He said it's really just a matter of our level of emotional fatigue and how much we have left in our reserves (physically, emotionally and financially). He said it's worth sticking with IUI for several reasons - we know it works, it's a lot cheaper, it's more conservative in terms of drug use and the physical toll on my body, etc. He wouldn't recommend we do more than 2-3 more cycles on it, but it's absolutely worth doing.

We could also go to IVF now - it has a higher success rate so we'd likely have a baby sooner than with IUI, and it has certain diagnostic advantages over IUI - because they have the opportunity to observe most of the process, they can get a much better idea of what our problem is. Because they get to look at the embryos before transferring any, we'd have a better chance of only transferring really good-looking ones and that would hopefully reduce our mc risks. The downside to IVF is it is just WAY more expensive, and physically more demanding. We'd also have the option of using PGD to screen for chromosomal abnormalities if we want to, but it's super expensive ($5-$7k), not covered by our insurance, and isn't all that good at detecting random trisomies - it's used more for screening for known inherited issues, like CF or translocations or such. 

When I asked what would he do if it was his wife in my shoes, he said he can't really answer that because he can't get into our frame of mind, he has no idea how it feels to lose 3 babies and the emotional toll that takes. But mc is kind of his specialty - it's where he's done the bulk of his research, and he's kind of an expert in the field (which is why my OB/GYN suggested him in the first place) - and he knows that mc is absolutely devastating no matter when in the pregnancy it happens. With that in mind, he would do whatever he had to do to minimize the risk of a 4th mc, and therefore he would go to donor egg. At that point my mind swirled a little bit... I knew it was going to come up at some point, but I didn't quite expect it yet. I told him so (which he said he understood, he knows it's a huge leap for a couple to make) so once the option was out there, we went on to discuss what our options were other than DE. 

So DH and I really have to just sit down and mull things over and figure out how we feel about all this. In the car on the way home, our gut reaction was to go ahead and do 2 or 3 more IUIs (whether 2 or 3 just depends on how many we could squeeze in before Christmas) and if we're not pregnant by Christmas, take January off (because we have a big family reunion at DisneyWorld then that we've all been planning for 3 yrs and we don't want to miss) and start IVF after our vacation. We will meet with the business office later this month to talk about finances and insurance coverage to help us make our decision. The other advantage to waiting till 2012 to start IVF is we can set aside more money in our FSA for next year. (For you ladies across the pond, an FSA is our tax-free health-care reimbursement account - money you set aside from your paycheck before it's taxed, then you get back what you spend on qualified health care expenses.)

As for our MCs, he really thinks we are just dealing with an age-related egg quality problem, and it's just a roll of the dice. He said with my labs and all, he's confident there are plenty of good eggs in there, we just have been unlucky enough to not hit one yet. He said clotting disorder miscarriages tend to happen in late first tri or early second tri, so he sees no need for lovenox or heparin. 

(Speaking of labs, I also learned that AMH is measured on a different scale over here than the UK, so my 2 is higher than a UK 2. Interesting. Why do they have to make everything so difficult on those of us with international friends!?! :wacko:)

Alright, where was I... oh yes. Interestingly, he now says he wouldn't do ICSI on us. Previously when he and I had briefly discussed IVF/ICSI, he said with DH's low morphology/high count combo, he'd do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they do ICSI on half the eggs just to be sure _something _fertilizes. But now, with 3 confirmed pregnancies under our belt, he says DH has fathered more than enough pregnancies to prove his fertility and that we don't have any problem with fertilization, so he doesn't think we'll need ICSI. (Whew! Money savings! :thumbup:) DH's sky-high counts help compensate for his low morphology, so he kind of averages out to normal. He said if the biology lab reports they're concerned about fertilization once they get a look at everything, he'll make a snap decision to go ahead and do ICSI, but he's not going to plan on it.

When I asked about protocol, he said he'd push my ovaries really hard. He said I'm a good responder "for my age", and by using a lupron trigger instead of ovidrel, he can prevent OHSS. I never knew lupron could be used as a trigger! And I never knew it could prevent OHSS! That makes me wonder why more drs don't use it.... But yeah, he's confident I'd have a good ovarian response, and knowing he can prevent OHSS he wants to push hard to get everything he can - with our mc history, he wants to squeeze out a large number of eggs to optimize our chances of having a couple good ones in the bunch. He was a little excited when he talked about what he could do to my ovaries - it was a kind of funny! :haha: But it also made me feel good that he's so confident about my ovarian response.

He's very confident of our eventual success with either route, and it's really up to us. I left the consult feeling much better than I felt going into it - his confidence rubbed off on me a little. And he said the same thing we did about this 3rd IUI working, that it renewed our hopes that everything still works as it's supposed to and eventually we are going to hit a good egg and have our baby - it's just a matter of time, and of not being afraid to roll the dice again....

Sorry I've blabbed on and on. Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Flip! Let me put you right there-I am 'just' a teacher, my Headteacher is the slave driver with unreasonable expectations......!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And just to be clear, I mean absolutely no offense by the "just" - I have the UTMOST respect for teachers! Slave drivers, on the other hand - kick 'em to the curb!

One more item, ladies - if you're sensitive to being blindsided by infertility and/or loss when you're watching a movie, DH and I went to see The Debt last night for my bday. _Outstanding _flick, but a surprising amount of infertility is mentioned in it - the former Nazi they're trying capture is an infertility doc. So be forewarned.


----------



## manuiti

Awwww, HA, I'm so glad you had a good consult and that you're feeling a bit more positive.
:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

HA he sounds like an excellent doctor, and you have some good options now, so plenty of things for you and DH to think about.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, DH and I had a consult with the RE this morning, and it went really well. I feel good (which is kind of a novelty right now). I apologize in advance - this is going to be a really long post because I'm still kind of processing everything we talked about... I probably should start a BnB journal so I can stop clogging up the page here, but for now this is going here because you're my BnB home. :flower:
> 
> The RE agreed with us, that this pregnancy threw him for a loop as well. He said as he prepped for this consult over the last couple weeks, he was preparing to recommend we go to IVF. Now that IUI has worked for us, and in the time frame (3 cycles) that it should statistically work for a normal couple, he says we could go either way - either try a few more IUIs or go to IVF - and neither would be unreasonable. He said it's really just a matter of our level of emotional fatigue and how much we have left in our reserves (physically, emotionally and financially). He said it's worth sticking with IUI for several reasons - we know it works, it's a lot cheaper, it's more conservative in terms of drug use and the physical toll on my body, etc. He wouldn't recommend we do more than 2-3 more cycles on it, but it's absolutely worth doing.
> 
> We could also go to IVF now - it has a higher success rate so we'd likely have a baby sooner than with IUI, and it has certain diagnostic advantages over IUI - because they have the opportunity to observe most of the process, they can get a much better idea of what our problem is. Because they get to look at the embryos before transferring any, we'd have a better chance of only transferring really good-looking ones and that would hopefully reduce our mc risks. The downside to IVF is it is just WAY more expensive, and physically more demanding. We'd also have the option of using PGD to screen for chromosomal abnormalities if we want to, but it's super expensive ($5-$7k), not covered by our insurance, and isn't all that good at detecting random trisomies - it's used more for screening for known inherited issues, like CF or translocations or such.
> 
> When I asked what would he do if it was his wife in my shoes, he said he can't really answer that because he can't get into our frame of mind, he has no idea how it feels to lose 3 babies and the emotional toll that takes. But mc is kind of his specialty - it's where he's done the bulk of his research, and he's kind of an expert in the field (which is why my OB/GYN suggested him in the first place) - and he knows that mc is absolutely devastating no matter when in the pregnancy it happens. With that in mind, he would do whatever he had to do to minimize the risk of a 4th mc, and therefore he would go to donor egg. At that point my mind swirled a little bit... I knew it was going to come up at some point, but I didn't quite expect it yet. I told him so (which he said he understood, he knows it's a huge leap for a couple to make) so once the option was out there, we went on to discuss what our options were other than DE.
> 
> So DH and I really have to just sit down and mull things over and figure out how we feel about all this. In the car on the way home, our gut reaction was to go ahead and do 2 or 3 more IUIs (whether 2 or 3 just depends on how many we could squeeze in before Christmas) and if we're not pregnant by Christmas, take January off (because we have a big family reunion at DisneyWorld then that we've all been planning for 3 yrs and we don't want to miss) and start IVF after our vacation. We will meet with the business office later this month to talk about finances and insurance coverage to help us make our decision. The other advantage to waiting till 2012 to start IVF is we can set aside more money in our FSA for next year. (For you ladies across the pond, an FSA is our tax-free health-care reimbursement account - money you set aside from your paycheck before it's taxed, then you get back what you spend on qualified health care expenses.)
> 
> As for our MCs, he really thinks we are just dealing with an age-related egg quality problem, and it's just a roll of the dice. He said with my labs and all, he's confident there are plenty of good eggs in there, we just have been unlucky enough to not hit one yet. He said clotting disorder miscarriages tend to happen in late first tri or early second tri, so he sees no need for lovenox or heparin.
> 
> (Speaking of labs, I also learned that AMH is measured on a different scale over here than the UK, so my 2 is higher than a UK 2. Interesting. Why do they have to make everything so difficult on those of us with international friends!?! :wacko:)
> 
> Alright, where was I... oh yes. Interestingly, he now says he wouldn't do ICSI on us. Previously when he and I had briefly discussed IVF/ICSI, he said with DH's low morphology/high count combo, he'd do a just-to-be-sure ICSI, where they do ICSI on half the eggs just to be sure _something _fertilizes. But now, with 3 confirmed pregnancies under our belt, he says DH has fathered more than enough pregnancies to prove his fertility and that we don't have any problem with fertilization, so he doesn't think we'll need ICSI. (Whew! Money savings! :thumbup:) DH's sky-high counts help compensate for his low morphology, so he kind of averages out to normal. He said if the biology lab reports they're concerned about fertilization once they get a look at everything, he'll make a snap decision to go ahead and do ICSI, but he's not going to plan on it.
> 
> When I asked about protocol, he said he'd push my ovaries really hard. He said I'm a good responder "for my age", and by using a lupron trigger instead of ovidrel, he can prevent OHSS. I never knew lupron could be used as a trigger! And I never knew it could prevent OHSS! That makes me wonder why more drs don't use it.... But yeah, he's confident I'd have a good ovarian response, and knowing he can prevent OHSS he wants to push hard to get everything he can - with our mc history, he wants to squeeze out a large number of eggs to optimize our chances of having a couple good ones in the bunch. He was a little excited when he talked about what he could do to my ovaries - it was a kind of funny! :haha: But it also made me feel good that he's so confident about my ovarian response.
> 
> He's very confident of our eventual success with either route, and it's really up to us. I left the consult feeling much better than I felt going into it - his confidence rubbed off on me a little. And he said the same thing we did about this 3rd IUI working, that it renewed our hopes that everything still works as it's supposed to and eventually we are going to hit a good egg and have our baby - it's just a matter of time, and of not being afraid to roll the dice again....
> 
> Sorry I've blabbed on and on. Thanks for indulging me.

Honey first of all, dont bother with a journal, i for one can say i love reading what you write, and would feel very sad if you left us here to write elsewhere, as this is my home, and i dont venture out much lol.

Second, and mind you this is only my opinion, so please remember you have to decided what is right for YOU and your DH, but i would go with the IVF, the only reason i say this, is again experiance lol. I have done 5 IUI's and they told me the exact same thing, you dont need IVF, you get pg with IUI, but from what i have read, and information from talking to my new RE's office IVF might just be the thing for us. First of all with IUI, you never know for sure if you released all the eggs you had, second you never know for sure if the little spermies got into the eggs, it really is like going the natural course, but souped up a bit. With IVF, you can get some help getting the two together, and this is a big one for me, they know right away, if they are not going to work, so you dont have to deal with the m/c problem, of course they could do the IVF and the eggs look good and they put them back in and you get pg and you could still m/c. I guess i am just saying that i went with IUI's and then kept kicking myself for not doing the IVF and wasting all the money, now i have been blessed to figure out that we do have the money and can do the IVF. Soooooooooo now that i have babbled here, lol. I just wanted to let you know what i was going through, like i said you guys have to do what its in your hearts, but if you have a better chance at having a baby doing IVF, why not go for that.


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> Honey first of all, dont bother with a journal, i for one can say i love reading what you write, and would feel very sad if you left us here to write elsewhere, as this is my home, and i dont venture out much lol.
> 
> Second, and mind you this is only my opinion, so please remember you have to decided what is right for YOU and your DH, but i would go with the IVF, the only reason i say this, is again experiance lol. I have done 5 IUI's and they told me the exact same thing, you dont need IVF, you get pg with IUI, but from what i have read, and information from talking to my new RE's office IVF might just be the thing for us. First of all with IUI, you never know for sure if you released all the eggs you had, second you never know for sure if the little spermies got into the eggs, it really is like going the natural course, but souped up a bit. With IVF, you can get some help getting the two together, and this is a big one for me, they know right away, if they are not going to work, so you dont have to deal with the m/c problem, of course they could do the IVF and the eggs look good and they put them back in and you get pg and you could still m/c. I guess i am just saying that i went with IUI's and then kept kicking myself for not doing the IVF and wasting all the money, now i have been blessed to figure out that we do have the money and can do the IVF. Soooooooooo now that i have babbled here, lol. I just wanted to let you know what i was going through, like i said you guys have to do what its in your hearts, but if you have a better chance at having a baby doing IVF, why not go for that.

No, thank you for your input - that's exactly why I posted everything. I know DH and I alone can't imagine all the possibilities, so I was hoping to get some feedback - 27 heads are better than 2, right? :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Honey first of all, dont bother with a journal, i for one can say i love reading what you write, and would feel very sad if you left us here to write elsewhere, as this is my home, and i dont venture out much lol.
> 
> Second, and mind you this is only my opinion, so please remember you have to decided what is right for YOU and your DH, but i would go with the IVF, the only reason i say this, is again experiance lol. I have done 5 IUI's and they told me the exact same thing, you dont need IVF, you get pg with IUI, but from what i have read, and information from talking to my new RE's office IVF might just be the thing for us. First of all with IUI, you never know for sure if you released all the eggs you had, second you never know for sure if the little spermies got into the eggs, it really is like going the natural course, but souped up a bit. With IVF, you can get some help getting the two together, and this is a big one for me, they know right away, if they are not going to work, so you dont have to deal with the m/c problem, of course they could do the IVF and the eggs look good and they put them back in and you get pg and you could still m/c. I guess i am just saying that i went with IUI's and then kept kicking myself for not doing the IVF and wasting all the money, now i have been blessed to figure out that we do have the money and can do the IVF. Soooooooooo now that i have babbled here, lol. I just wanted to let you know what i was going through, like i said you guys have to do what its in your hearts, but if you have a better chance at having a baby doing IVF, why not go for that.
> 
> No, thank you for your input - that's exactly why I posted everything. I know DH and I alone can't imagine all the possibilities, so I was hoping to get some feedback - 27 heads are better than 2, right? :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, your right, its just so funny you are EXACTLY in the same position i was in two years ago, thats why i did so many IUI's because they worked, but they never worked enough that i had a baby in my arms. Its so hard to decided, for me the IUI's were so freaking stressful, constantly going to the doc, constantly wondering did my eggs grow, did i ovulate, did it work, ugh. Thanks honey, i worry sometimes that you ladies will get upset with what i have to say, and please if you ever are upset, just let me know. Love you hon!


----------



## Butterfly67

HA, am glad you had a good consult with your RE and things are looking more positive. I hear what Chris is saying about going straight for IVF and I see the logic in that particularly after what she has been through but also I see that it could be worth doing the IUI again for you maybe a couple of times this year. I think one advantage you might have is your age (you still have a good few years!) so you maybe have the time to do the IUIs without having to rush into the IVF. Yes, there is probably more of a chance with IVF but like you say the cost could be high and if you have time to set some aside that would help.

Anyway, am pleased there are lots of options for you and am sure you will get your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi I think I missed your post as have been offline quite a bit recently but wanted to send :hug: and although I don't know what it is like to be in your shoes, from reading the posts of the ladies on here it seems that after what you have gone through there is a lot of disappointment and sadness in the immediate aftermath and the feeling that you can't go through this anymore but I hope that given a bit of time and consultation with doctors you will come up with a plan that will give you a little one soon. I agree with the other ladies about donor eggs - in fact what padbrat said made so much sense about your blood and fluids plus placenta and everything being part of that baby and making it yours, makes total sense and I had not thought about that before although I am not averse to using donor eggs myself if I need to anyway. So :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too and to anyone else who needs it, especially Purple :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

To add an AFM

Been going to visit lots of friends around the country hence not online so much. Now at BFs place for a couple of days to try and catch the egg for this cycle.

Throwing some :dust: to everyone else


----------



## purplelou

Hi HA, it sounds like your FS was helpful and positive - I am so glad for you! 

Please don't feel you have to start a journal (unless you are desparate to have one of course) I love to read your posts and when everything is one place it makes it much easier for us all to follow what is going on with who and when.

I don't feel in a place to offer advice since I have not been where you are at, but I wondered, since your FS mentioned quite aggressive treatment for your poor ovaries with IUI, how different would that be from IVF? would the medication tollbe that different? and is the success rate very much changed between IVF and IUI. it sounds like you have started to formulate a plan and I think Gut instinct is a good place to start, as you know where you are emotionally and physically (not to mention financially) I hope the choice comes to you easily, and does not cause any additional stress or worry (because I think you have had a busload of that) Big :hugs: 

p.s. as for M&Ms - Yummy!! Ive been hitting the salty snacks hard the last few days, crips (chips) and peanuts and Im planning on an alcoholic drink or two tonight!


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly, thank you and big :hugs: and plenty of :dust: back for you!! hoping that you catch that eggy this month xx

wooly - how are you doing with the whatever waggon (no poas/temping etc) I admire your willpower!! and hope you catch the eggy! xx

OMM - when is your appt with the FS, I hope he is a good one who treats you right and you results!!

Padbrat - how long till you go for your treatment, Im sending you :dust: :dust: :dust: in advance so you have plenty for when the time comes!

Dwrgi - I just wanted to send you ginormous :hugs: are you feeling ok after your appt yesterday? don't worry about the 10lbs - you are entitled and Im guessing the meds have caused it! big lovesxx

manuti - how are you? when is your DH home next - I cannot even imagine how hard it is to ttc in your situation :hugs:

hi Norstar :hi: how are you doing??

Never - how are you sweetie?? I hope you are doing ok and healing. big :hugs: and loves.

Hi Lava, skye, MA - hope you ladies and your babies are doing good :hugs:

I am sure I am missing someone- sorry, it's been a long week, if it's you, then :hugs: and Im sorry xx

afm - we have decided that as age is against a bit that we will try again, I have to do a PT after 2/52 and ring the clinic to make it's negative and then they suggested waiting a few months, but after reading a lot of posts on the site generally it seems that advice ranges a lot from not waiting to waiting 6 months or more...... I don't think we have 6 months to wait to be honest. Im not sure what you ladies think about this or what your experience has been. this has been so hard, but I honestly think I have drawn (and will continue to draw) strength (and wisdom) from you all here! thank you. would be interested in any advice thou'. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple, I can't talk from experience but just what others have said on the board that you are more fertile after an mc so personally I would go for it but I guess it is all about how you two feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> I don't feel in a place to offer advice since I have not been where you are at, but I wondered, since your FS mentioned quite aggressive treatment for your poor ovaries with IUI, how different would that be from IVF? would the medication tollbe that different? and is the success rate very much changed between IVF and IUI. it sounds like you have started to formulate a plan and I think Gut instinct is a good place to start, as you know where you are emotionally and physically (not to mention financially) I hope the choice comes to you easily, and does not cause any additional stress or worry (because I think you have had a busload of that) Big :hugs:
> 
> p.s. as for M&Ms - Yummy!! Ive been hitting the salty snacks hard the last few days, crips (chips) and peanuts and Im planning on an alcoholic drink or two tonight!

Oh believe me, I've knocked back more than a few drinks in the last week as well! And it's not going to stop any time soon - this weekend is a holiday weekend over here, so we're getting together with our best couple friends who've been there for us through all this and we're all getting sh*t-faced together - at least that's MY plan!! :drunk:

When I asked the RE about what protocol he would likely use on me for IVF, it would be about 4x the stims that I've been on for IUI. For IUI he's had me on 100-150 iu follistim (injectable FSH) once a day; for IVF he said he'd probably prescribe 200-250 iu twice/day. And for my age and our diagnosis/history, the per-cycle success rate of IVF is almost twice what it is for IUI. Our out-of-pocket costs would be about 10x higher for IVF, though, and that's a huge leap. He also said we should be prepared to do 3 IVF cycles, so it's a LOT of money....

I'm trying not to let myself "decide" on a path just yet - I'm trying to live in both possibilities for a while to see how each one feels before we start allowing ourselves to think in more definite terms (if that makes any sense).


Butterfly, good luck this weekend! 

Dwrgi, Purple's right about the meds adding lbs - I completely forgot about it by now, but in my first two months on injectables I gained 8 lbs. It was nuts. 

And Purple, there have been some recent studies just in the last year finally proving that after an early loss, there is no physical reason to wait to ttc again. Most drs will recommend you wait until after your first post-mc AF so that if you get pregnant again that cycle, the pregnancy is easier to date accurately. But plenty of women haven't even waited that long and everything has turned out fine. For a 2nd or 3rd tri loss you do have to wait significantly longer for physical reasons (the longer you were pregnant, the longer it takes your body to recover), but if you want to start again right away there is no physical reason not to. Emotionally, though, it's a very different story. My counselor likes to remind me that I should wait as long as it takes until I am ok with the possibility of a negative outcome, either a negative HPT or another mc. Otherwise you begin to pile grief upon grief and it becomes harder and harder to find your way out of it. Of course, when you're staring down the biological clock, that's a lot easier said than done. I try to weigh the two options - either the possibility of another negative outcome or the fear of the clock - and choose the lesser of two evils.

Have a great day, ladies. :flow:


----------



## lavalux

HA,
Glad you had a positive & productive consult. You have good response to IUI so if you do a couple before moving on to IVF which does seem to be more taxing physically & financially, you can. You have time so do not let anyone panic you into rushing into something you are not ready for.

Dwrgi,
Many people I know say that it usually takes more than one IVF procedures to work. Do not be afraid to tell them to switch your trigger shot brand. Hang in there.

Hugs to Purple. I say start TTC as soon as you & your DH feel ready. The other girls have good advice.

Hi to Butterfly, Northstar, OMM, FM, Padbrat, Twinkle, etc.

AFM,
Babies are good. Very excited about the long Labor Day weekend. Atlanta traffic is going to be crazy with college & pro football, baseball, DragonCon all downtown this weekend. Just wanted.you ladies to know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> manuti - how are you? when is your DH home next - I cannot even imagine how hard it is to ttc in your situation :hugs:

Awww, thanks for asking. Sadly I'm feeling rubbish today because the :witch: got me and that's now me out of the game until DH and I are back together in November. :cry: Very frustrating. But when he's next home, we're going to go the Dr and look into freezing his sperm so that we can start doing IUI and hopefully be able to try every cycle, even if he's not physically here. Weird, but I think we're at that point now.

Hope you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Butterfly, thank you and big :hugs: and plenty of :dust: back for you!! hoping that you catch that eggy this month xx
> 
> wooly - how are you doing with the whatever waggon (no poas/temping etc) I admire your willpower!! and hope you catch the eggy! xx
> 
> OMM - when is your appt with the FS, I hope he is a good one who treats you right and you results!!
> 
> Padbrat - how long till you go for your treatment, Im sending you :dust: :dust: :dust: in advance so you have plenty for when the time comes!
> 
> Dwrgi - I just wanted to send you ginormous :hugs: are you feeling ok after your appt yesterday? don't worry about the 10lbs - you are entitled and Im guessing the meds have caused it! big lovesxx
> 
> manuti - how are you? when is your DH home next - I cannot even imagine how hard it is to ttc in your situation :hugs:
> 
> hi Norstar :hi: how are you doing??
> 
> Never - how are you sweetie?? I hope you are doing ok and healing. big :hugs: and loves.
> 
> Hi Lava, skye, MA - hope you ladies and your babies are doing good :hugs:
> 
> I am sure I am missing someone- sorry, it's been a long week, if it's you, then :hugs: and Im sorry xx
> 
> afm - we have decided that as age is against a bit that we will try again, I have to do a PT after 2/52 and ring the clinic to make it's negative and then they suggested waiting a few months, but after reading a lot of posts on the site generally it seems that advice ranges a lot from not waiting to waiting 6 months or more...... I don't think we have 6 months to wait to be honest. Im not sure what you ladies think about this or what your experience has been. this has been so hard, but I honestly think I have drawn (and will continue to draw) strength (and wisdom) from you all here! thank you. would be interested in any advice thou'. xxx

Hi honey, my appt is on the 9th so next friday. I got a peak on my fertility monitor this morning and i have to say i was shocked, i figured i would ovulate next tuesday or so and now i am wondering if we have been missing it, today is cycle day 11 for me, funny i just never thought i was ovulating that early lol.

As for your situation, honey the only thing i can say is you know in your heart when its time to do it again, do not rush into it, if your body and mind are not in to it, it may not work. For me it really depended, usually we would take at least one cycle off. Lets see the first one was Aug 09 that we got pg with IUI's, when i m/c with that one, we did not do the next one until Oct 09, that was the one that i went 9 weeks, after we lost that one (D&C on Christmas Eve) i wanted NOTHING to do with babies, or TTC or anything until May 2010, that one was another chemical, and we gave up until November 2010. So you really need to do what works for you, dont let anybody push you into it, you will know when your ready to try, a couple of months is not going to make a difference. :hugs: Thats just my opinion hun :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> HA, am glad you had a good consult with your RE and things are looking more positive. I hear what Chris is saying about going straight for IVF and I see the logic in that particularly after what she has been through but also I see that it could be worth doing the IUI again for you maybe a couple of times this year. I think one advantage you might have is your age (you still have a good few years!) so you maybe have the time to do the IUIs without having to rush into the IVF. Yes, there is probably more of a chance with IVF but like you say the cost could be high and if you have time to set some aside that would help.
> 
> Anyway, am pleased there are lots of options for you and am sure you will get your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi I think I missed your post as have been offline quite a bit recently but wanted to send :hug: and although I don't know what it is like to be in your shoes, from reading the posts of the ladies on here it seems that after what you have gone through there is a lot of disappointment and sadness in the immediate aftermath and the feeling that you can't go through this anymore but I hope that given a bit of time and consultation with doctors you will come up with a plan that will give you a little one soon. I agree with the other ladies about donor eggs - in fact what padbrat said made so much sense about your blood and fluids plus placenta and everything being part of that baby and making it yours, makes total sense and I had not thought about that before although I am not averse to using donor eggs myself if I need to anyway. So :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too and to anyone else who needs it, especially Purple :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, your so right, see thats where i was at 2 years ago. I guess you could do a couple more IUI's HA, but dont keep going forever like me lol.


----------



## purplelou

Thanks ladies, I appreciate all the advice and help :hugs:

I realised I forgot Twinkle and FM - ladies I am soo sorry - big :hugs: to you both I hope you're good!

Manuti - I am sorry the dread :witch: came! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning guys! How are you all?? I hope that you all have good plans for the weekend? Isn't it a Labour Day weekend in the US? Hope all you US girls have a great one-HA, way to go on those beers, and good to have supportive friends around you!

I also wanted to say HA, that I'm glad you had a productive consult with your RE, and you have a lot of things to think about. My advice to you, after being through it myself, go straight to IVF. It may be more expensive, but it might only need one. Yes, there are more meds involved, but more supervision too and far more monitoring of what is going on. I think that IVF is a HUGE mental leap from IUI, and I know this as I struggled with it too, but once that leap is made, you wondered why you ever farted around with the IUI, as that is the small boy to the IVF's BIG BOY. Go for it-if I knew then what I know now, I would have gone for IVF two years ago, and perhaps had a better chance of success as amh levels would be higher. The longer you leave IVF, the more slim your chances of success. Go for it! :thumbup:

Purple, hun, how are you??? You seem so strong and so sorted. I so admire you. It is interesting that Amanda Holden announced she was three months pregnant recently, which would mean she conceived in May, three months after losing her baby at 8 months. Wow. You've got to give that girl some credit, although she said she is terrified. I guess the point of my long ramble, is that everybody is different, and you do what is right for you. I think there is good sense in the advice to leave it until you feel stronger but if you feel strong enough to go for it, then just do it. My friend did exactly the same, she conceived about three months after an mc and gave birth to baby Thomas nine months later. So, do what feels right, but don't feel you have to wait. Good luck girl!! :flower:

Butterfly-hope you catch the egg. So you're having a Bonk Holiday!!!! Ha ha ha! Sorry, that joke would have worked if it was last weekend but I couldn't resist! Good luck with DTD!! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Manuiti-so sorry that stupid evil hag AF arrived. And so frustrating for you? Did anybody on here say anything about freezing sperm? Completely unromantic, but it will still end up in a much loved baby..... Hope you're okay and hang on in there. :hugs:

OMM-same as for Butterfly, catch the egg, Chris! It is so typical of the body to catch us out like this, but at least you've caught your peak. Remember the egg will hang around for up to twelve hours so no time to waste! Good luck hun!! Incidentally, what is the monitor like? is it much better than the conventional ovulation sticks? Would you recommend it?? Am intrigued! Thanks! :hugs:

Macwooly-how are you doing hun? Hope you're feeling okay? Thinking of you.:hugs:

Hello NorthStar, Twinkle, Desperado, Pad, Lava, Skye, FM and Never and anybody that I may have missed. Have a great weekend! Thinking of you all,

AFM-I have ordered DHEA. The question is, with my low amh, why didn't they tell me to start taking them back in April, in advance of my treatment??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Oh dear, I'm becoming aggresive and I haven't started taking them yet!! It's the hairiness that I'm more concerned about!
:rofl:
Love, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. Anybody know how MA is getting along? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls :)))
Sorry I still don't have time to do a full catch up reading session so I will just comment on a few posts. 

I'm so sorry that this thread have experienced so many lows after a good few highs 2-3 weeks ago. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: But this also shows that BFP's are not so scarce and impossible.

Ha, I'm really glad you had a good consultation with your fs. He seems to be very attentive and on the ball with your tx. About ICSI vs IVF issue ICSI has higher fertilisation rates and yet IVF embies tend to be stronger. Yet there was a good few girls who had their ICSI BFP's after many trials. My IVF to ICSI fertilisation rate was a lot more lower. OUT of 10 IVF had 3 fertilised one went to perfect blasto was put back. Out of 14 ICSI I had 7 blasto. 1 perfect ICSI blasto was put back along with the IVF. Dunno which one attached. Rest of my blastos that was frozen was ICSI (All very good quality) and the IVF's declined. The explanation I got for the IVF fertilisation was that it was hard to tell which eggs were better quality before actually doing the fertilisation so pure luck but my lesser quality eggs went to the IVF dish. 
Hon I believe your dr that you have had bad luck and you will finally have your healthy bb if you keep trying. You have been through a lot of hard time and emotional rollercoaster. Many many hugs to you. Whatever you decide (IVF-IUI) I hope it is the best decision for you and you would have your bb very very soon rather than after many other trials. Cause all the txs needs a firm bank account and steely nerves which is very rare. I almost completely lost it after my first IVF. I couldn't stomach IUI at all from the start. Perhaps it would have been easier if I did try IUI since it's so much more gentle for the body but I couldn't bring myself to face possibilty of trying for a few times. All the decision making is so unnerving cause you never know which one will actually work. Many good lucks, hugs and fairy dust xx

Dwrgi sweetie I don't know what caused all this disappointment on your tx. I think our Eastrogen levels were the indication to how close the eggs were about t surface. And I think the limit was 1200 before trigger. But somehow all these levels can vary in every country. ?????? Really confusing isn't it. Did you have your follow up with you clinic yet? As to trigger I was told to use 1,5 doses of it. Can't remember the name of the med but it was a cold chain injection (needed to be kept in the fridge) . Some girls were given up to 3 doses. I'm guessing my dr used a lower dose syringe and tuned it to personal need.
Have u ever tried to check your clinics sucess rates onthe HFEA website just to confirm your trust on their decisions?

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/25.html 

This is a government vessel that inspects, controls and compares all the clinics in the UK (NHS and private) The results on the website is from 2009 but it gives a good indication.
Sweetie I can not think of anything else for you. I really hope you could figure out how to progress further and have your healthy pregnancy very very soon. Many many hugs and fairy dust xxxxxxxxx

Debs, where r u at sweets??? R u on tx. Hope everything will go perfect this time and you get your little girl to keep. xxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Purple I am so so sorry to find out about your bad news. :cry::cry::cry: I was so happy when u announced your BFP. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I hope you and DH could heal very sooon. One good thing to hang on to is that now you know you can get pregnant and let's hope that your next BFP will be speedy and sustain a healthy pregnancy for 9 months. :hugs::hugs:

Nevernever sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs: How r u? I hope you are a little better. I don't know if u r prepared to talk about it yet but did you find out why you have experienced this lost? Did u get any lab work done at all? I'm sorry if this question isn't sthg you wanna talk about and just ignore it in that case. Many many hugs and kisses to you and your DH. 

All other lovely girls in here lot's of kisses and baby dust to all xxxxx

AFM I had an odd week. I went to have a holiday with a friend for a few days and came home to find my mum quite ill. Her rheumotiod condition has progressed massively and all the heavy medication she is on doesn't seem to control it. It's very hot in Turkey during summer period and I'm almost sure that this is what causes her ilness to progress every year along with her lack of self care. She runs around in the sun gardening, shopping house work etc which she should not be doing in even in Spring time. Stubborn mum:dohh::dohh: I stayed with her a few days and came to a seaside with DH as planned. She will have a heavy dose of meds on 7th and needs sone to look after her. I'm tempted to go back but I started getting more and more tired recently. + DH doesn't want me to go since this is our last holiday before bb. If she had more sense and took good care of herself her health wouldn't have been this bad now.:shrug::shrug::shrug: I have an anamoly scan on 11th back in UK. I also need to sort out birth and school arrangements for bb etc etc... But mum needs me. I'm in a dilemma if I should cut my holiday halfway and go back for a few days or go back to the UK on 11th and come back a few days later. Both very tiring for me... :wacko:
Really girls pls don't misunderstand me but my mum needs a slap sometimes. Her health gives her more than a slap but she just ignores it. Siiiigh, siiiiiighhhhh....... On the good side mum's on antidepressants finally, seems a little more calm and reasonable. Also seemed to realise that she was wrong last time (although she doesn't admit it) when she was in Turkey and she showed more interest in my bb. 

Right now I'm resting in a lovely small hotel in Bodrum. Hanging out by the pool with ducks and sort of worrying about my mum. :shrug:

That's all for now xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovely ladies - I've been MIA for a while. I've just caught up the last few pages - 

HA, Never, Purple and Dwrgi - sending you lots of love and hugs - I've been thinking about you so much over the last few days. 

Skye, I'm sorry your Mum's not well - hope she sees sense and starts taking more care of herself.

Lava - glad the babies are good.

Hey Padbrat, Wooly, OMM, Butterfly, FM and anyone else I've missed. 

AFM - DH went for his SA on Thursday - his 31st birthday (just what every birthday needs - jizz in a cup!) Bless him he was so nervous - I had to wait in the waiting room, they took him through a door with a big sign on that read Biohazard - always helpful - and then apparently it was just a bare room with an examining couch & a toilet in - not very condusive to the job in hand! 
I took him out & bought him a suit for his birthday afterwards & then we went to the seaside for fish & chips which cheered him up!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies - I'm just popping by to advise I will be MIA for a while. My depression has got worse to the point I'm back to the doctors on Monday to discuss anti-depressants and I just need to step away from TTC for a while and get myself right but we will be NTNP as long as I can get some anti-depressants which will allow for that.

Sending lots of :hugs::dust: and love to all and hoping to read some BFPs and sticky beans when I feel well enough to come back.

Take care all xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> AFM-I have ordered DHEA. The question is, with my low amh, why didn't they tell me to start taking them back in April, in advance of my treatment??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Oh dear, I'm becoming aggresive and I haven't started taking them yet!! It's the hairiness that I'm more concerned about!
> :rofl:
> Love, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> P.S. Anybody know how MA is getting along?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, there's always waxing for that extra hair!! :haha: I'm glad you seem to be feeling a little better. As for MA, she's having family problems with her parents being a general pain in the rump, but she's only about 40 days from her EDD so getting along very well, all things considered. She posts pretty frequently over on the graduates thread: 35+ TTC 1st Graduates.




Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies - I'm just popping by to advise I will be MIA for a while. My depression has got worse to the point I'm back to the doctors on Monday to discuss anti-depressants and I just need to step away from TTC for a while and get myself right but we will be NTNP as long as I can get some anti-depressants which will allow for that.
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs::dust: and love to all and hoping to read some BFPs and sticky beans when I feel well enough to come back.
> 
> Take care all xxxx

Wooly, this business takes such an incredible toll on everyone - it's really smart to take the time you need to get yourself well. I go to counseling once/week and I'm on bupropion and buspirone myself, for depression and anxiety respectively. The counseling and meds have made a big difference in my state of mind, and my ability to withstand all the grief and disappointment of feeling like a failure every month. Just know we'll be here anytime you need a hug - please pop in whenever you feel up to it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks to all of you who've shared your opinions on my IUI vs IVF debate - I really appreciate your input and value the shared knowledge of your experiences. I go back and forth every day. Yesterday I was firmly in an IVF now state of mind but today I'm more ambivalent. We have at least two more weeks to decide what we want to do next month, and I'm sure I'll continue to flip-flop right up until the point we start a tx of any kind. My list of pros and cons keeps getting longer.... 

Have a good weekend, everyone. :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies - I'm just popping by to advise I will be MIA for a while. My depression has got worse to the point I'm back to the doctors on Monday to discuss anti-depressants and I just need to step away from TTC for a while and get myself right but we will be NTNP as long as I can get some anti-depressants which will allow for that.
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs::dust: and love to all and hoping to read some BFPs and sticky beans when I feel well enough to come back.
> 
> Take care all xxxx

Wooly, I think you need some extra big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You take all the time you need and just focus on feeling better. It sounds like your doctor is very understanding, so I hope you get the help you need. I've had two bad bouts of depression in my life (I think hubby has been keeping an eye on me since we had our test results, as it never really 'goes', does it?), so if you need to talk anytime, I'm always here.. we all are :hugs:

I know your lovely husband will take good care of you, but go easy on yourself and get well soon.

Much love, 

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> :
> 
> OMM-same as for Butterfly, catch the egg, Chris! It is so typical of the body to catch us out like this, but at least you've caught your peak. Remember the egg will hang around for up to twelve hours so no time to waste! Good luck hun!! Incidentally, what is the monitor like? is it much better than the conventional ovulation sticks? Would you recommend it?? Am intrigued! Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM-I have ordered DHEA. The question is, with my low amh, why didn't they tell me to start taking them back in April, in advance of my treatment??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Oh dear, I'm becoming aggresive and I haven't started taking them yet!! It's the hairiness that I'm more concerned about!
> :rofl:
> Love, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> P.S. Anybody know how MA is getting along?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So far i have to say i love the monitor, its so easy to use, the hardest thing is to remember to pee in a cup first thing in the morning. I used the OPK's for a long time, and i always struggled to tell if they were or were not positive, this thing takes all the worry out of it, and i like that it tests estrogen and LH, i think this is important, because for me i tested with the OPK's too, and they are still showing i have not gotten a positive yet, which means if i was following them i would have missed the egg. So yea, i think they are way more accurate than just an OPK. Now i have heard about another monitor, called the Ovucue, i guess it goes by saliva, i was torn between which one to go with.

As for the DHEA, dont worry about it too much, i was on it for months, and i never had a problem with it, either for being agressive, or for hair. I think when we are older, our bodies need it, so it does not affect us in a bad way. I agree, i dont know why your doctor did not tell you to use it before, but i guess at least now you know, and so do i lol. I am going to pick some up for me in preperation for my hopeful IVF lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies - I'm just popping by to advise I will be MIA for a while. My depression has got worse to the point I'm back to the doctors on Monday to discuss anti-depressants and I just need to step away from TTC for a while and get myself right but we will be NTNP as long as I can get some anti-depressants which will allow for that.
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs::dust: and love to all and hoping to read some BFPs and sticky beans when I feel well enough to come back.
> 
> Take care all xxxx

I'm sending you super big hugs honey you take as much time as you need for you, we will miss you, but we will be sending you all kinds of love to you. Take care of yourself honey, depression is nothing to play around with. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dear Wooly, sending you a ton of super big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: please rest and take it easy and let everyone spoil you and look after you. I really hope you feel well soon, big loves, Lou xx


----------



## purplelou

skye I am sorry to hear bout your mum being poorly. Its such a worry isn't it when they are far away! I hope now she is on the meds, maybe she will realise she needs to take better care of herself. please make sure you get the rest you need! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks to all of you who've shared your opinions on my IUI vs IVF debate - I really appreciate your input and value the shared knowledge of your experiences. I go back and forth every day. Yesterday I was firmly in an IVF now state of mind but today I'm more ambivalent. We have at least two more weeks to decide what we want to do next month, and I'm sure I'll continue to flip-flop right up until the point we start a tx of any kind. My list of pros and cons keeps getting longer....
> 
> Have a good weekend, everyone. :hugs:

Honey even i am doing the back and forth thing, as much as i am excited about doing the IVF, i keep thinking, hmmmmm maybe we should do the IUI again, its way cheaper and i can get more of them in, but for me, i am not going to do it, i am going with IVF, and weather i use my own eggs or donor eggs, one way or another i will have a baby!!! Its so hard to decided, IVF is a LOT of money, and there are no guarantees, but did you think about looking into places that have a refund policy, i know we have a few here in IL, if you buy a package, which i think is 3 IVF's and you dont have a baby they refund your money. It could be something to think about, this way, you win either way, you either have a baby, or you get your money back. Its funny because i keep thinking about you and i am like yeah she should do the IVF, then i am like well she is young enough and has the time why not a couple more IUI's then i think no why not go for "The Big boy" and Dwrgi said lol. Such a tough decision, but i know you will make the right one for you and your DH. Sending you massive hugs, and i am so excited for you to try again, i admire your strength!!


----------



## onmymind17

Skye, i am sorry your mom is not doing well. I had to laugh when you said she needed a slap, i was reading what you wrote, and i thought geeze she is a big girl, why cant she take care of herself, does her future grandchild not matter to her, but i also understand what she is dealing with is not easy, i have an uncle with RA, and its not pretty. Sending you tons of hugs, that she will be better and you wont have to make a decision on weather to stay or go to her. Just make sure you take care of yourself ok honey!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle, tahnks for thinking about me xx bless your poor DH - what a way to spend a birthday, although i guess the mans part of testing is not much compared to what the women have to go through. 

Dwrgi - I am glad I give the impression of being strong and together - I have done my fair share of crying (more than my fair share probably) I think I was sort of prepared for it to be honest, as bad as that might seem (I think Im a pessamist) I felt terrified and convinced myself that something would go wrong and really couldn't believe that I would be so 'lucky' to have everything go right, iykwim??! we are sort of thinking that if it took 5 months before to happen, it's likely to take at least that to happen again (see Im definitely a pessamist) so maybe all that helps. 
so do you think you'll be going with another cycle soon?? and what is DHEA (pardon my ignorance) as for any hairyness - is it all over?? you could be warm for winter if you could grow your own little coat :D

OMM - I also Ovulate around day 10/11 (according to FF) I have got a cbfm - not used it yet, but might do for next cycle I think, need to read the instructions etc first. 


huge :hugs: to everyone xxx


afm - Im doing ok, had a small wobble on friday afternoon when my GP called, he was telling me that the heamatolgist at the hospital had made an appointment for me for next week, because of some weird blood test result and chest pain I had several years ago. I had to explain that I'd had a MC..... after I managed to regain my composurer we discussed it and decided that I should still go to the appointment as it may have a bearing on future pregnancies. it's really bad on my part but I am struggling to remember the details of what I was told way back when all this happened, so at least the new Doc may be able to help me out with that. I hoping it will be a very quick "everything's fine" type appointment, anyway that's my wednesday morning planned. Luckily I am doing home visits all day on wednesday so I can sneak off to the hospital without it affecting work etc.

ladies, enjoy the rest of the weekend, especially you US ladies who have a holiday I think! xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> Honey even i am doing the back and forth thing, as much as i am excited about doing the IVF, i keep thinking, hmmmmm maybe we should do the IUI again, its way cheaper and i can get more of them in, but for me, i am not going to do it, i am going with IVF, and weather i use my own eggs or donor eggs, one way or another i will have a baby!!! Its so hard to decided, IVF is a LOT of money, and there are no guarantees, but *did you think about looking into places that have a refund policy*, i know we have a few here in IL, if you buy a package, which i think is 3 IVF's and you dont have a baby they refund your money. It could be something to think about, this way, you win either way, you either have a baby, or you get your money back. Its funny because i keep thinking about you and i am like yeah she should do the IVF, then i am like well she is young enough and has the time why not a couple more IUI's then i think no why not go for "The Big boy" and Dwrgi said lol. Such a tough decision, but i know you will make the right one for you and your DH. Sending you massive hugs, and i am so excited for you to try again, i admire your strength!!

I've been looking into them but I doubt we can combine them with our insurance coverage, and I think using insurance comes out cheaper per cycle than the refund program. It's on my list to ask the business office at that mtg. My clinic participates in the Attain IVF refund program, where you pay up front for 6 cycles (3 fresh and 3 FET) and get 75% back if you don't take home a baby. But the absolute p*isser of it is that now that I'm 38 yrs 3 days old, I don't qualify! :growlmad: On the Attain refund program, you qualify right up until age 38. Just one more thing that just really p*sses me off about the timing of our tx decisions - if we'd reached this point just a few months ago we'd qualify, but now, nope. If we hadn't taken 3 cycles off over the summer we would have reached this point 3 months ago. (If, if, if... I know it's not good for me, but it's impossible not to go thru the "if onlys".) According to them, your fertility dives off the edge of a cliff on your 38th bday. :growlmad: There is another Attain program for anyone at any age using their own eggs - no refund, but you pay upfront for 4 cycles (2 fresh, 2 frozen) and it's cheaper than the per-cycle cost of 4 cycles. But I know our insurance comes out cheaper than that program. So I'll definitely ask about it, but I think we'll still end up using our insurance coverage. On insurance, the drugs and every office visit and ultrasound are covered at 85% (so I only pay 15%), the bloodwork is covered at 100% (so I pay nothing), and the actual procedures (ie the actual insemination in and IUI, the actual egg retrieval and embryo culturing and embryo transfer in IVF) are covered at 50%. For our IUIs, we've been paying roughly $350-$400 out-of-pocket per cycle, including all drugs and all monitoring and the actual procedure. I estimate we'll pay about $3500-$4000 per IVF cycle, but I'll know better after we meet with the business office.

As for me being "young" and still having time, I guess perspective is a funny thing. I sure as hell don't feel young. I never ever felt old until we ran into infertility, and now I've felt old since 35. And having a mc just days before my 38th really did a number on my confidence - HUGE double whammy of aging in one week.




purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - I am glad I give the impression of being strong an4d together - I have done my fair share of crying (more than my fair share probably) I think I was sort of prepared for it to be honest, as bad as that might seem (I think Im a pessamist) I felt terrified and convinced myself that something would go wrong and really couldn't believe that I would be so 'lucky' to have everything go right, iykwim??! we are sort of thinking that if it took 5 months before to happen, it's likely to take at least that to happen again (see Im definitely a pessamist) so maybe all that helps.
> 
> ...
> 
> afm - Im doing ok, had a small wobble on friday afternoon when my GP called, he was telling me that the heamatolgist at the hospital had made an appointment for me for next week, because of some weird blood test result and chest pain I had several years ago. I had to explain that I'd had a MC..... after I managed to regain my composurer we discussed it and decided that I should still go to the appointment as it may have a bearing on future pregnancies. it's really bad on my part but I am struggling to remember the details of what I was told way back when all this happened, so at least the new Doc may be able to help me out with that. I hoping it will be a very quick "everything's fine" type appointment, anyway that's my wednesday morning planned. Luckily I am doing home visits all day on wednesday so I can sneak off to the hospital without it affecting work etc.
> 
> ladies, enjoy the rest of the weekend, especially you US ladies who have a holiday I think! xxx

Honey, after a loss there is no such thing as more than your fair share of tears. I've cried an ocean of them in the last 3 years, and I'm sure even the ladies on here without a loss have cried more than a bit as well. 

I tend to do the same thing, always trying to protect myself by expecting the worst, and yet it still feels horrible when the worst happens - doesn't really help me at all. 

And definitely get the clotting checked out as, if it's there, it could present a problem in future pregnancies, but fortunately it's a problem that is easily overcome with medications.

Big :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies - I'm just popping by to advise I will be MIA for a while. My depression has got worse to the point I'm back to the doctors on Monday to discuss anti-depressants and I just need to step away from TTC for a while and get myself right but we will be NTNP as long as I can get some anti-depressants which will allow for that.
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs::dust: and love to all and hoping to read some BFPs and sticky beans when I feel well enough to come back.
> 
> Take care all xxxx

Take care of yourself hun-am so sorry to hear that you're not feeling your best. Taking a step away from this business is often a very good idea. I hope you feel better soon, and we will all be here waiting for you. Take it easy and put yourself first.

Thinking of you,
Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Twinkle, tahnks for thinking about me xx bless your poor DH - what a way to spend a birthday, although i guess the mans part of testing is not much compared to what the women have to go through.
> 
> Dwrgi - I am glad I give the impression of being strong and together - I have done my fair share of crying (more than my fair share probably) I think I was sort of prepared for it to be honest, as bad as that might seem (I think Im a pessamist) I felt terrified and convinced myself that something would go wrong and really couldn't believe that I would be so 'lucky' to have everything go right, iykwim??! we are sort of thinking that if it took 5 months before to happen, it's likely to take at least that to happen again (see Im definitely a pessamist) so maybe all that helps.
> so do you think you'll be going with another cycle soon?? and what is DHEA (pardon my ignorance) as for any hairyness - is it all over?? you could be warm for winter if you could grow your own little coat :D
> 
> OMM - I also Ovulate around day 10/11 (according to FF) I have got a cbfm - not used it yet, but might do for next cycle I think, need to read the instructions etc first.
> 
> 
> huge :hugs: to everyone xxx
> 
> 
> afm - Im doing ok, had a small wobble on friday afternoon when my GP called, he was telling me that the heamatolgist at the hospital had made an appointment for me for next week, because of some weird blood test result and chest pain I had several years ago. I had to explain that I'd had a MC..... after I managed to regain my composurer we discussed it and decided that I should still go to the appointment as it may have a bearing on future pregnancies. it's really bad on my part but I am struggling to remember the details of what I was told way back when all this happened, so at least the new Doc may be able to help me out with that. I hoping it will be a very quick "everything's fine" type appointment, anyway that's my wednesday morning planned. Luckily I am doing home visits all day on wednesday so I can sneak off to the hospital without it affecting work etc.
> 
> ladies, enjoy the rest of the weekend, especially you US ladies who have a holiday I think! xxx

Hi Lou, how are you today? So sorry to hear that you had a bit of a wobble on Friday-it's hard having to tell people, isn't it? It makes it so much more official. But, you have the right attitude and I am convinced it is only a matter of time before you get your for-keeps BFP! Take good care of yourself, your hormones will still be going completely mad, and throw you all sorts of challenges. I'm sure you will be fine! Big :hugs: to you!

DHEA is the abbreviated form for dehydroepiandrosterone. Can't think why the abbreviate it!! Anyway, it's a naturally occuring steroid that diminishes in women from age 25 onwards. It's particularly helpful in improving egg quality and quantity! I have read of many who had few eggs in IVF egg collection whose egg count have dramatically increased following DHEA. You need to take it for about 12 weeks before treatment to optimise its effect, but my FS said that it had 'spontaneous effects.' Here's a link for you with more information. I wish I'd known to take it back in April! Having my own woolly coat would be fab, plus it would hide my newly aqcuired and very much hated fat arse!!

https://www.livestrong.com/article/100961-dhea-female-fertility/

Hope you're having a great weekend,
Love, A
x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Skye-I hope that you are still relaxing by that swimming pool and still looking at the ducks. So good to hear from you. I am a tad worried that you are rushing around looking after your mum, instead of looking after yourself. Take it easy hun, and do what is easiest for your system to cope with. You really need to relax. 

I hope your mum is a bit better-we always think our mothers should be these protective maternal people-its'a always a shock when they turn out not to be!! Try not to slap her though-you WILL regret that!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

Take it easy hun, more sunbathing, less worrying!!
Look forward to hearing from you soon, A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hu


----------



## skye2010

Twink Lol Lol!!!! Well done for the bthday boy :)) Jizz in a cup and fish and chips great combo indeed :)) Have u started the fs consultation for tx yet?

Macwooly lots of love and hugs for you too xxxx. Hope u can shake off the depression soon. 

Chris, I don't think your IVF theory is absolutely true. If you do get pregnant with IUI that means the fertilisation happened and the embryo attached. IVF can not tell the egg or embryo quality fully either. The embryologists go by the appearance. They try fertilising all the eggs because untill they actually inject them with a sperm (ICSI) or put them in a dish together with a sperm (IVF) they can not tell if the egg is mature enough to be fertilised. Once they do that if the eggs outer shell peals easily and allows the sperm to enter it means that the egg is mature. Also when they are picking the sperms both IVF and ICSI they go by the appearance. If they are moving fast they are good but there are many that is moving and which one they pick is pure luck. Than they let the fertilised eggs to grow the embryos. If the embryos are developing untill day 5 (Blasto) than they take it as an indication that this embie might be healthy and strong enough to keep going. But they can not tell by the appearance if the embie has any chromosome issues. Only a full chromosome test can tell if the embryos are healthy. I had read an article back when I was having IVF and this woman had her embies. She found out that her best quality (appearance wise) embies was actually had chromosome issues where as the not so good looking one had a perfect DNA make up so that was put back which gave her a healthy bb in the end. If the test wasn't done the embryologists would have completely ignored that single healthy embie and went for the other unhealthy ones. 
One other thing sometimes day 3 embies (which are not blasto at all) ends up with a healthy bb. So if the drs think that the embies might decline they do a day 3 transfer. My friend had a BFP with blasto embies that looked very weak on day 3 but spurted out overnight on day 5. So if the clinic did a day 3 transfer they would have been ignored and she might have had a negative.

Sure if the egg quality is poor the embryo still may attach and stop developing over time however this can happen both in IUI and IVF. That's why when you check IVF success rates of a clinic it's better to look at live birth rates rather than BFP rates which is deceptive. But there are other issues that modern medicine hasn't fully established what makes an attached embryo or a 12+ weeks fetus to decline. 
Did you have your uterus to be checked for any scar tissue or any abnormalities? I'm sure you have but just asking in case. Cause you actually got pg multiple times but had mcs.

I believe what makes the big difference in IVF apart from your egg quality are :

1) If your clinic is really on the ball. If they can tune in with your body and your hormones and let it behave at it's best rather than forcing it into a schedule. Most clinics give you standard doses of meds and fit the transfer dates to their availability rather than screening your blood and ultrasound scans often to know how things are cooking. That's why comparing your clinics sucess rates through an independent inspection vessel is a key.

2) DNA screening if you have chromosome issues. This is expensive and only necessary if you had mcs related to this issue (like Padbrat's case)

3) I know I'm getting a bit boring but I think autoimmune screening (NK cells and cytokins) can also make a difference on multiple mcs or not being able to get pregnant after many trials. This is not widely done and not fully researched yet. There is some preliminary research on this and I have no doubt that it will be explored further in time. You can google and read on it if you are interested.

Sorry I gotta run so I have to rush a conclusion but I think the success rates of a clinic is the best indication as a rule of thumb.

Girls I'm gonna catch up more tomoroow. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys! Just a quickie AFM post! AF arrived on Friday night-CD23. Guess it's the drugs. But, I've had the worst headaches and I am sure this is down to the IVF treatment. Ugh. Am definitely going to look into the CBFM and am defo feeling like more my fighting self (not literally, though, I must add).

Love to you all and thanks for all your hugely supportive posts!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Hope you feel better soon hun xxx take it easy and drink plenty of fluids to get rid of that headache!

hope everyone is having a good weekend, Big :hugs: to you all


----------



## purplelou

oh and the DHEA info - very interesting, thanks for that. 

Im doing ok i think, so far today. I have spent a nice day with DH,we went out and had a lovely big coffee with mocha (I stopped drinking caffiene a while back) and then were baked some cookies together, now we are snuggled on the sofa with the dogs watching star trek (Im a complete geek too!) all things that are good for the soul xx


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Twink Lol Lol!!!! Well done for the bthday boy :)) Jizz in a cup and fish and chips great combo indeed :)) Have u started the fs consultation for tx yet?
> 
> Macwooly lots of love and hugs for you too xxxx. Hope u can shake off the depression soon.
> 
> Chris, I don't think your IVF theory is absolutely true. If you do get pregnant with IUI that means the fertilisation happened and the embryo attached. IVF can not tell the egg or embryo quality fully either. The embryologists go by the appearance. They try fertilising all the eggs because untill they actually inject them with a sperm (ICSI) or put them in a dish together with a sperm (IVF) they can not tell if the egg is mature enough to be fertilised. Once they do that if the eggs outer shell peals easily and allows the sperm to enter it means that the egg is mature. Also when they are picking the sperms both IVF and ICSI they go by the appearance. If they are moving fast they are good but there are many that is moving and which one they pick is pure luck. Than they let the fertilised eggs to grow the embryos. If the embryos are developing untill day 5 (Blasto) than they take it as an indication that this embie might be healthy and strong enough to keep going. But they can not tell by the appearance if the embie has any chromosome issues. Only a full chromosome test can tell if the embryos are healthy. I had read an article back when I was having IVF and this woman had her embies. She found out that her best quality (appearance wise) embies was actually had chromosome issues where as the not so good looking one had a perfect DNA make up so that was put back which gave her a healthy bb in the end. If the test wasn't done the embryologists would have completely ignored that single healthy embie and went for the other unhealthy ones.
> One other thing sometimes day 3 embies (which are not blasto at all) ends up with a healthy bb. So if the drs think that the embies might decline they do a day 3 transfer. My friend had a BFP with blasto embies that looked very weak on day 3 but spurted out overnight on day 5. So if the clinic did a day 3 transfer they would have been ignored and she might have had a negative.
> 
> Sure if the egg quality is poor the embryo still may attach and stop developing over time however this can happen both in IUI and IVF. That's why when you check IVF success rates of a clinic it's better to look at live birth rates rather than BFP rates which is deceptive. But there are other issues that modern medicine hasn't fully established what makes an attached embryo or a 12+ weeks fetus to decline.
> Did you have your uterus to be checked for any scar tissue or any abnormalities? I'm sure you have but just asking in case. Cause you actually got pg multiple times but had mcs.
> 
> I believe what makes the big difference in IVF apart from your egg quality are :
> 
> 1) If your clinic is really on the ball. If they can tune in with your body and your hormones and let it behave at it's best rather than forcing it into a schedule. Most clinics give you standard doses of meds and fit the transfer dates to their availability rather than screening your blood and ultrasound scans often to know how things are cooking. That's why comparing your clinics sucess rates through an independent inspection vessel is a key.
> 
> 2) DNA screening if you have chromosome issues. This is expensive and only necessary if you had mcs related to this issue (like Padbrat's case)
> 
> 3) I know I'm getting a bit boring but I think autoimmune screening (NK cells and cytokins) can also make a difference on multiple mcs or not being able to get pregnant after many trials. This is not widely done and not fully researched yet. There is some preliminary research on this and I have no doubt that it will be explored further in time. You can google and read on it if you are interested.
> 
> Sorry I gotta run so I have to rush a conclusion but I think the success rates of a clinic is the best indication as a rule of thumb.
> 
> Girls I'm gonna catch up more tomoroow. xxx

No honey your not boring at all, this is all very imprortant information for me. So what would you ladies do in my case, do we go with IUI's again, or do we go for IVF? What you say Skye makes perfect sense, we do get pg with the IUI's not all of the IUI's worked, but 3 out of 5 did. I had the saline test done, they did not see anything, and they said my tubes were open, which they were since we got pg 3 times after they did the test, but do you think the dye test would be better? I will check with the doctor also about the autoimmune screenings also, i have not had them run, genetic issues i know I am ok, i had a m/c pannel run, dh however has not been tested. I guess i will have to wait until friday and see what this new doctor says. Thanks honey for all this information, it was very helpful to me.


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies thank you for your kind words :friends:

I've seen the doctor and have an appointment with a counsellor later today so we're going to try a couple of weeks of counselling twice a week initially before trying anti-depressants as they can take 4-6 weeks to show a positive effect anyway.

So I'll be lurking still a bit especially as we're going to NTNP for a couple of months whilst I work on me so won't be much to report apart from when AF arrives.

Sending loads of :hugs::dust: and love to all x


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to see you Wooly. Counselling sounds like a great idea so fingers crossed for that working well for you. Big :hug: for you and the dogs xx


----------



## purplelou

:hi: wooly, nice to see you. You lurk as much as you want /need to. it sounds like you are looking after yourself which is good, I hope the counselling helps and that you are feeling at peace very soon. Big :hugs: and keep in touch xx


----------



## skye2010

Chris best find a clinic that has very firm live birth results and go along with their suggestions. Dye test and laparoscopy does 2 different things but you wouldn't have been pregnant at all if your tubes were blocked (your eggs obviously can travel along the tubes to meet the sperm) So dye test is irrelevant. IVF has a hysterescopy step which scrapes all the scar tissue inside the womb. ???? Also we had a lovely girl here "Hearty" who had adonometrisis. Not sure the exact medical explanation but she had abnormal lumps in her uterus which made her have multiple mcs. She had very painful periods. Maybe that doesn't apply to you. Worth raising the question to your fs if there might be sthg in your uterus causing mc? C what he says...
Going for a very very good clinic is a good idea so you know all their tx is worth your money. Perhaps you end up paying more but at least you don't waste your health money or time. The drs in the UK didn't even count my IVF in Turkey. They said it looked unprofessional.
I gotta run sorry. Will catch up later on today or tomorrow morning. xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Wooly - huge hugs xxxxx


----------



## lavalux

That sounds like a great idea, Macwooly. If you do need to take anti-depressants, be patient while they find the right one & dose. I have taken Welbutrin (Budeprion is the generic drug - both safe for TTC & pregnancy) and there was a time when I could honestly say it saved my life. I am a huge advocate of counseling as well. We consult specialists every day ... why not for our mental health. Big hugs while you sort this out and may you.come out stronger & more at peace.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Ladies thank you for your kind words :friends:
> 
> I've seen the doctor and have an appointment with a counsellor later today so we're going to try a couple of weeks of counselling twice a week initially before trying anti-depressants as they can take 4-6 weeks to show a positive effect anyway.
> 
> So I'll be lurking still a bit especially as we're going to NTNP for a couple of months whilst I work on me so won't be much to report apart from when AF arrives.
> 
> Sending loads of :hugs::dust: and love to all x

I am glad that your seeking help, i hope that the councellor will be able to help you, but honey there is no need to lurk unless you want to, you have lots of things to report, we are not just about babies you know, i am sure you have lots of fun interesting things that you do besides that. Sometimes i get so sad when i realize that all we do and think about is TTC, when there is so much more to us than that. I think your a wonderful amazing women!!! And you feel free to pop on and give me any and all advice you want!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Chris best find a clinic that has very firm live birth results and go along with their suggestions. Dye test and laparoscopy does 2 different things but you wouldn't have been pregnant at all if your tubes were blocked (your eggs obviously can travel along the tubes to meet the sperm) So dye test is irrelevant. IVF has a hysterescopy step which scrapes all the scar tissue inside the womb. ???? Also we had a lovely girl here "Hearty" who had adonometrisis. Not sure the exact medical explanation but she had abnormal lumps in her uterus which made her have multiple mcs. She had very painful periods. Maybe that doesn't apply to you. Worth raising the question to your fs if there might be sthg in your uterus causing mc? C what he says...
> Going for a very very good clinic is a good idea so you know all their tx is worth your money. Perhaps you end up paying more but at least you don't waste your health money or time. The drs in the UK didn't even count my IVF in Turkey. They said it looked unprofessional.
> I gotta run sorry. Will catch up later on today or tomorrow morning. xxxx

Thanks honey, and your right, i know my tubes must be open, but do you think a dye test would show something in the uterus that the saline test did not? I guess it could just be old eggs, with chromosonal problems, i mean i am not the only one that has had multipal m/c you know. See my thing with IVF, is what if with the IUI's i dont release all the eggs that they are showing there, or what if maybe my eggs are a bit tougher for the sperm to get in there, thats where i think IVF could help. Ugh so confusing. Thanks so much for all this info, it really helps me get things ready to see the doctor on friday.

Dwrgi, can i ask how much DHEA did your doctor say to take? I bought some this weekend, and I am going to start taking it in preperation for our next cycle, but i do not have any idea how much i should take. I have 50 mg tablets right now.

Good morning all my other lovely ladies, yeah for a holiday in the US!!! I hope all of you are well, and i am sending big :hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Help - I'm in danger of falling off the wagon - I've got really sore nipples (sorry!) which I've never had before & a tiny weeny bit of me has got my hopes up. Drag me back on quick!!!


----------



## skye2010

Twinks here is a looong rope hold on and hop on sweeets. I'll tie u in xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

twinkle1975 said:


> Help - I'm in danger of falling off the wagon - I've got really sore nipples (sorry!) which I've never had before & a tiny weeny bit of me has got my hopes up. Drag me back on quick!!!

:ignore::ignore::ignore:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Phew thanks ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you for your kind words :friends:
> 
> I've seen the doctor and have an appointment with a counsellor later today so we're going to try a couple of weeks of counselling twice a week initially before trying anti-depressants as they can take 4-6 weeks to show a positive effect anyway.
> 
> So I'll be lurking still a bit especially as we're going to NTNP for a couple of months whilst I work on me so won't be much to report apart from when AF arrives.
> 
> Sending loads of :hugs::dust: and love to all x
> 
> I am glad that your seeking help, i hope that the councellor will be able to help you, but honey there is no need to lurk unless you want to, you have lots of things to report, we are not just about babies you know, i am sure you have lots of fun interesting things that you do besides that. Sometimes i get so sad when i realize that all we do and think about is TTC, when there is so much more to us than that. I think your a wonderful amazing women!!! And you feel free to pop on and give me any and all advice you want!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you OMM :friends:

Well I do care for my 4 dogs and 3 cats so happy to bore people silly about my furbabies and killing myself daily with exercise and healthy eating as I will lose 100lb before the end of 2012 :)


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> Help - I'm in danger of falling off the wagon - I've got really sore nipples (sorry!) which I've never had before & a tiny weeny bit of me has got my hopes up. Drag me back on quick!!!

You can hang on tight to me as I'm firmly on it :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle ...Noooooooo! hold on tight to my hand :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Chris best find a clinic that has very firm live birth results and go along with their suggestions. Dye test and laparoscopy does 2 different things but you wouldn't have been pregnant at all if your tubes were blocked (your eggs obviously can travel along the tubes to meet the sperm) So dye test is irrelevant. IVF has a hysterescopy step which scrapes all the scar tissue inside the womb. ???? Also we had a lovely girl here "Hearty" who had adonometrisis. Not sure the exact medical explanation but she had abnormal lumps in her uterus which made her have multiple mcs. She had very painful periods. Maybe that doesn't apply to you. Worth raising the question to your fs if there might be sthg in your uterus causing mc? C what he says...
> Going for a very very good clinic is a good idea so you know all their tx is worth your money. Perhaps you end up paying more but at least you don't waste your health money or time. The drs in the UK didn't even count my IVF in Turkey. They said it looked unprofessional.
> I gotta run sorry. Will catch up later on today or tomorrow morning. xxxx
> 
> Thanks honey, and your right, i know my tubes must be open, but do you think a dye test would show something in the uterus that the saline test did not? I guess it could just be old eggs, with chromosonal problems, i mean i am not the only one that has had multipal m/c you know. See my thing with IVF, is what if with the IUI's i dont release all the eggs that they are showing there, or what if maybe my eggs are a bit tougher for the sperm to get in there, thats where i think IVF could help. Ugh so confusing. Thanks so much for all this info, it really helps me get things ready to see the doctor on friday.
> 
> Dwrgi, can i ask how much DHEA did your doctor say to take? I bought some this weekend, and I am going to start taking it in preperation for our next cycle, but i do not have any idea how much i should take. I have 50 mg tablets right now.
> 
> Good morning all my other lovely ladies, yeah for a holiday in the US!!! I hope all of you are well, and i am sending big :hugs: to all of you!!Click to expand...

Hi Chris

Good luck on Friday-it sounds like you have lots of interesting questions to ask!

My FS said to take 75mg per day-so 25mg three times a day. I guess you can halve your 50mg tabs and administer them that way. 

Hope you're okay? Lots of love to you,
Axxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

wooley - I would love to hear about your furbabies and whatever else you are up to! :hugs:

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying monday...I suspect the US ladies are having a better day than us back in the UK, Dwrgi - have you started back at school??

Im having a bit of a crappy day, I feel well in myself but really tearful....at nothing. I have been fine doing my normal work, but if any of my work colleagues came to see me, and was nice (which they all are) I just wanted to burst into tears.... I feel impatient with myself. I wish I could just explain what has happened but I don't even think I can say the word "miscarriage" out loud. anyway came home and DH had brought chocolate for me and made me a big cup of tea (I had texted him and said I was wobbling a bit) so after letting it all out at home I feel loads better. I wonder if its the remains of hormones that's making feel like this, because in my head I am feeling quite rational and sane.... 

anyway - Ive gone on long enough. Huge :hugs: to you all - love you ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Lou

I think it is completely normal to feel like you do. Not only are you emotionally affected by the mc but your body is adapting to the change in hornones, and it causes all sorts of unwanted side effects. Don't forget you need to grieve for your baby and that may take a while, and it really doesn't matter how long it takes. We are all different. It is a very difficult situation and takes a lot of time to adjust to, so take each day as it comes, hun. Don't worry if you're having a bad day-they will happen, and it's a matter of getting through them. It sounds like you have the most amazing DH and he obviously knows what works for you. Be kind to yourself, don't expect to get over it 'just like that' (thanks Tommy Cooper), just one day at a time.

Thinking of you hun, and just want you to know that you will feel better. It just takes time. 

Lots of love, and sending you LOTS of virtual chocolates and flowers!!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## padbrat

Damn them hormones Purps... that is what it is chick... so you cry, rant or whatever to us babes! x

Dwrgi - you are so lovely... always thinking of others when you have had a crappy time. Sunshine to you huni!

Skye you yummy Mummy! You take care of yourself as well as your Mum!! Am serious!!! NO overdoing it OK. ((HUGS)).

Everyone else mucho luvs!


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you for your kind words :friends:
> 
> I've seen the doctor and have an appointment with a counsellor later today so we're going to try a couple of weeks of counselling twice a week initially before trying anti-depressants as they can take 4-6 weeks to show a positive effect anyway.
> 
> So I'll be lurking still a bit especially as we're going to NTNP for a couple of months whilst I work on me so won't be much to report apart from when AF arrives.
> 
> Sending loads of :hugs::dust: and love to all x
> 
> I am glad that your seeking help, i hope that the councellor will be able to help you, but honey there is no need to lurk unless you want to, you have lots of things to report, we are not just about babies you know, i am sure you have lots of fun interesting things that you do besides that. Sometimes i get so sad when i realize that all we do and think about is TTC, when there is so much more to us than that. I think your a wonderful amazing women!!! And you feel free to pop on and give me any and all advice you want!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you OMM :friends:
> 
> Well I do care for my 4 dogs and 3 cats so happy to bore people silly about my furbabies and killing myself daily with exercise and healthy eating as I will lose 100lb before the end of 2012 :)Click to expand...

See there you go, and we all love hearing about furbabies!!!! Wow, i am impressed, 100lbs, i think i have managed to lose maybe 10lbs and then went and messed it up today by eating a whole ton of chocolate :blush: I am proud of you honey, now that is an amazing thing, and i would love to hear about it, maybe it will help me from falling off the weight loss wagon lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Chris best find a clinic that has very firm live birth results and go along with their suggestions. Dye test and laparoscopy does 2 different things but you wouldn't have been pregnant at all if your tubes were blocked (your eggs obviously can travel along the tubes to meet the sperm) So dye test is irrelevant. IVF has a hysterescopy step which scrapes all the scar tissue inside the womb. ???? Also we had a lovely girl here "Hearty" who had adonometrisis. Not sure the exact medical explanation but she had abnormal lumps in her uterus which made her have multiple mcs. She had very painful periods. Maybe that doesn't apply to you. Worth raising the question to your fs if there might be sthg in your uterus causing mc? C what he says...
> Going for a very very good clinic is a good idea so you know all their tx is worth your money. Perhaps you end up paying more but at least you don't waste your health money or time. The drs in the UK didn't even count my IVF in Turkey. They said it looked unprofessional.
> I gotta run sorry. Will catch up later on today or tomorrow morning. xxxx
> 
> Thanks honey, and your right, i know my tubes must be open, but do you think a dye test would show something in the uterus that the saline test did not? I guess it could just be old eggs, with chromosonal problems, i mean i am not the only one that has had multipal m/c you know. See my thing with IVF, is what if with the IUI's i dont release all the eggs that they are showing there, or what if maybe my eggs are a bit tougher for the sperm to get in there, thats where i think IVF could help. Ugh so confusing. Thanks so much for all this info, it really helps me get things ready to see the doctor on friday.
> 
> Dwrgi, can i ask how much DHEA did your doctor say to take? I bought some this weekend, and I am going to start taking it in preperation for our next cycle, but i do not have any idea how much i should take. I have 50 mg tablets right now.
> 
> Good morning all my other lovely ladies, yeah for a holiday in the US!!! I hope all of you are well, and i am sending big :hugs: to all of you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Chris
> 
> Good luck on Friday-it sounds like you have lots of interesting questions to ask!
> 
> My FS said to take 75mg per day-so 25mg three times a day. I guess you can halve your 50mg tabs and administer them that way.
> 
> Hope you're okay? Lots of love to you,
> Axxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much, i will do that for sure, yea i really need to write down all my questions, i know i will get in there and go duhhhhhhh lol.


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> wooley - I would love to hear about your furbabies and whatever else you are up to! :hugs:
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying monday...I suspect the US ladies are having a better day than us back in the UK, Dwrgi - have you started back at school??
> 
> Im having a bit of a crappy day, I feel well in myself but really tearful....at nothing. I have been fine doing my normal work, but if any of my work colleagues came to see me, and was nice (which they all are) I just wanted to burst into tears.... I feel impatient with myself. I wish I could just explain what has happened but I don't even think I can say the word "miscarriage" out loud. anyway came home and DH had brought chocolate for me and made me a big cup of tea (I had texted him and said I was wobbling a bit) so after letting it all out at home I feel loads better. I wonder if its the remains of hormones that's making feel like this, because in my head I am feeling quite rational and sane....
> 
> anyway - Ive gone on long enough. Huge :hugs: to you all - love you ladies xx

Awwww honey :hugs: you wobble as much as you need to, and yes some of it is the hormones bouncing all around, and some of it is grief. Do not be hard on yourself, and for goodness sake dont be impatient with yourself, you have just lost a loved one, there is no need to be mad at yourself that your grieving. I can tell you it will come and go at the oddest times too, but eventually the sadness goes away for longer and longer periods of times. Awwww yeah for your wonderful DH, its wonderful to have a good support system at this time. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Purple :hugs:

OMM happy to post weight lose info if that will help :)

Just had my latest weigh in and in 7 weeks I've lost 14lb and a dress size :) A little closer to my target weight which will hopefully help me get my BFP :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Greetings fellow over thirty-fivers!

A little about me:
I'm 37, as is my husband (married July 9th this year after an almost 5-year courtship).
We've been ttc for just over 2 years. No luck naturally.
All systems go on my side, hubby has mid-low sperm count, motility, and morphology
We had an IUI in April, followed by a :bfn: We wanted to try again but insurance wouldn't cover an IUI, so we've moved on to the IVF. We took a few months off from TTC for the wedding an honeymoon, and picked up this cycle.

I began BCP in August, followed by Menopur and Gonal-F. I had my trigger injection Saturday night and egg retrieval this morning. They were able to get 9 eggs. I will hear from the ED on Wednesday about the date of the transfer (either Thursday or Saturday). 

I'd love any suggestions, feedback, and positive thoughts! I realize that I have only been in the trenches for a few years and have had only 2 assisted attempts, but I definitely get the frustration and tears. My thoughts are with you all as we travel this crazy road (hoping to hit a bump!). xoxo

Thanks-
Stacy


----------



## Bearlake

Hi, 
This is my first post but I have been lurking for ages, 
this is such a supportive thread and you women are amazing! 

I am 38, DH 38 and we've been TTC for about 2 yrs. We had
early MC in 2008 and started IVF in July after what felt like eternity of 
temping, using softcups. OPK's, different supplements, no coffee no alcohol etc etc. And every month AF arrives with a vengeance! 

I had my EC yesterday and they got 21 eggs. I was told that I am at high risk of OHSS and they've asked me to drink plenty and measure my urine output until the ET. 

I'm really worried that in spite of the amount of eggs they retrieved
we will fail this cycle. I am convinced that it is my duff eggs that 
are the problem. DHs SA is within normal limits I believe. 

I'm also still in a lot of pain which I hope is normal after the EC. I seem
to remember that some of you (Skye & FM???) had OHSS ? 
How long did it last for you? 

I'm finding it really hard to stay upbeat. 
This is such a tough journey. 

Sorry I haven't figured out how to do all the icons etc but am sending 
Babydust and sunshine to you all ! 

Xx K


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Bearlake and welcome - wow, 21 eggs is a brilliant number, no wonder you are aching :hugs::hugs:

Fingers crossed it all goes well for you and you get some good embryos.


----------



## purplelou

wooly! - you are a weight loss wonder! go you. I am so impressed :happydance: and :hugs: for you too!

Omm, padbrat, dwrgi - thank you soo much, I realise you are all going through your own difficulties and trials and I am so grateful to you. I feel "normal" now. DH is a superstar and I am so lucky to have him! but, I don't really have any close friends I can discuss all this with and my mum is not really much help to be honest, so this thread is a lifeline! big love to you all, and I am listening in return for anyone that needs me :hugs:

Hi Stacy, welcome to the thread :flower: Im sorry that your iui didn't work but I am hopeful you have a bfp from this IVF! oh and congrats on your wedding! sending you :dust: xx


----------



## purplelou

Hi bearlake :hi: and welcome! its sounds like your treatment this time is going well so far, so Ill keep everything crossed for a BFP for you! may your stay on this thread be short :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry Stacy, I missed you :hi: and welcome, sounds like you and bearlake are in the same boat so to speak :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Butterfly - how are things with you ? that fruit sculpture in your avatar looks so yummy!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello to the new ladies :hi:

Purple I'm in your neck of the woods so if you ever fancy a coffee and cake then yell :) NSN can vouch for the cake :)

Lots of :dust: to all x


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Hi Butterfly - how are things with you ? that fruit sculpture in your avatar looks so yummy!

Hi Purple :hi: thanks for asking I am fine, just thinking about heading back to my other home in the sun :) feeling very up and down about this cycle - think I have done everything I can for it but then what if it doesn't work? :shrug:

Yes, I could actually eat that picture lol!

:hugs::hugs: to you

ETA I can also vouch for Wooly's cakes :thumbup: - get them while they are hot!


----------



## purplelou

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you hun xx
as for wooly's cakes - sounds yummy!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Stacy & Bearlake! :hi: I'm glad you found us (and glad you joined us after lurking, Bearlake :winkwink: ) FX'd for both your results - hoping the embryologists have good news for you. :thumbup:

Purple, I'm glad you're feeling a little better today. Like OMM said (at least, I think it was OMM), your moods are going to bounce around for a while but eventually you'll reach a point where the good days outweigh the bad. :hugs:

Butterfly, FX'd you caught the eggie this month! Try to take comfort in the fact that you've done everything you can this month - don't beat yourself up over it, because the rest is just out of your hands. If it doesn't work this month, do you have a plan for what your next step is? :hugs:

And how come everyone knows about Wooly's cakes except me?! :growlmad: I want cake!! :brat: Actually, I happen to have cake in the house today - very unusual for me - it's too dangerous to keep around, as evidenced by the fact that I came _thiiiiiis_ close to giving in to the urge to have a slice for breakfast.... :shy: But I was a good girl and had my cereal instead. Not nearly as tasty, but at least I get to feel self-righteous for it. :haha:

FYI for those of you who don't follow the graduates thread, Pablo had her little girl, Josephine, yesterday, after 34 hrs of labor and an epidural that wore off just before delivery. Yeeouch!!! Stories like that are enough to make me wonder sometimes if I _reeeealllyy _want to do this.... Anyway, they're both doing well. (Never, extra :hugs: to you - I know Pablo's was a tough one for you since your EDD was so close to hers. :hugs::hugs:)

AFM, def leaning toward IVF the last few days, but DH is def not... he's very anxious about the expense of it, since IUI is so much cheaper and we know it works for us. I just don't think I have the emotional stamina left to go through 3 more rounds of it and THEN try several rounds of IVF - I am ready to be done. I've been at this long enough, and with the way we both felt before this last pregnancy, I suspect we'd be closer to giving up than pushing forward if we go through another 3 IUIs - that's certainly how we felt before this last cycle. I think the temporary pregnancy just gave DH a little case of amnesia and has made him forget how miserable and exhausted we both were just a month ago...

Ooh, but on the good news side, we got gorgeous weather all of a sudden yesterday! It's been in the upper 90s for most of the summer, a good 10-15 degrees above average for central Indiana, but then yesterday the high was only 70 and we got to sleep with the windows open for the first time all summer! I was very excited - DH not so much. :haha: 

I'm off to counseling shortly - I may have that piece of cake when I get home.... :haha:

I hope you all have a good day. :flower:
xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

I know I'm late to the party but I just saw the Beyonce clip & I would now like to punch her too!


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> Greetings fellow over thirty-fivers!
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm 37, as is my husband (married July 9th this year after an almost 5-year courtship).
> We've been ttc for just over 2 years. No luck naturally.
> All systems go on my side, hubby has mid-low sperm count, motility, and morphology
> We had an IUI in April, followed by a :bfn: We wanted to try again but insurance wouldn't cover an IUI, so we've moved on to the IVF. We took a few months off from TTC for the wedding an honeymoon, and picked up this cycle.
> 
> I began BCP in August, followed by Menopur and Gonal-F. I had my trigger injection Saturday night and egg retrieval this morning. They were able to get 9 eggs. I will hear from the ED on Wednesday about the date of the transfer (either Thursday or Saturday).
> 
> I'd love any suggestions, feedback, and positive thoughts! I realize that I have only been in the trenches for a few years and have had only 2 assisted attempts, but I definitely get the frustration and tears. My thoughts are with you all as we travel this crazy road (hoping to hit a bump!). xoxo
> 
> Thanks-
> Stacy

Stacy, good luck, 9 eggs is great!!!! I sure hope your bfp shows up real soon with a super sticky bean, until then welcome to our little family!!


----------



## onmymind17

Bearlake said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post but I have been lurking for ages,
> this is such a supportive thread and you women are amazing!
> 
> I am 38, DH 38 and we've been TTC for about 2 yrs. We had
> early MC in 2008 and started IVF in July after what felt like eternity of
> temping, using softcups. OPK's, different supplements, no coffee no alcohol etc etc. And every month AF arrives with a vengeance!
> 
> I had my EC yesterday and they got 21 eggs. I was told that I am at high risk of OHSS and they've asked me to drink plenty and measure my urine output until the ET.
> 
> I'm really worried that in spite of the amount of eggs they retrieved
> we will fail this cycle. I am convinced that it is my duff eggs that
> are the problem. DHs SA is within normal limits I believe.
> 
> I'm also still in a lot of pain which I hope is normal after the EC. I seem
> to remember that some of you (Skye & FM???) had OHSS ?
> How long did it last for you?
> 
> I'm finding it really hard to stay upbeat.
> This is such a tough journey.
> 
> Sorry I haven't figured out how to do all the icons etc but am sending
> Babydust and sunshine to you all !
> 
> Xx K

WOW 21 eggs is FANTASTIC!!! No wonder why your still in pain. I sure hope that you get some nice little ones out of that. Dont give up hope, i bet we will see your bfp with a sticky bean or beans real soon. Welcome to our little group, any time your feeling down you just let us know and we will cheer you right up!!


----------



## Bearlake

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Twinkle & Butterfly- I love your avatars!

HA- I'm so sorry for your recent loss.
It must be so difficult to decide what to do next. I was never really given an option for IUI, my clinic said that they only recommend it for same sex couples and for women affected by PCOA's! I find all this so confusing, I think the advice depends on the country, the individual doctors, the clinics and here in UK also about the funding & resources. That's why reading about all the different experiences of women on this thread is so valuable. 
I have to say that so far the worse thing of IVF for me has been the EC as I didn't get major mood changes or side-effects from the hormones (I was prepared for total meltdowns and becoming a raging looney on Gonal-F, but hey it never happened for me). And of course I find this 'not knowing' and waiting business a total nightmare.

Drwi - So sorry that your cycle didn't work out. It is such a heartwrenching journey. What is your plan now, if I may ask?

Purple - so sorry for your loss, thanks for your warm welcome!

OMM - thanks for your kind words. Do you know when you'll start your ivf ?

Sorry I know I missed many of you. Feeling a bit woozy on these painkillers... off to find some chocolate, my favourite painkiller of all.

Babydust for you all x x


----------



## twinkle1975

Bearlake - if you go here: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html it will tell you all about the smilies etc! xx


----------



## Bearlake

Thanks Twinkle, I was looking for that link!


----------



## purplelou

wooly - I may take you up on that :) how are you feeling today ?

HA - you are very brave for resisting the cake, but it'd be shame to let it go to waste! don't resist forever. and thank you for keeping us up to date with the graduates thread xx

bearlake - thanks xx and chocolate is THE best painkiller, for all manner of trauma!

never - special :hugs: for you

twinkle - I just noticed your ticker.....I cannot believe that christmas is coming around so fast!!

Huge :hugs: for all you ladies


----------



## Macwooly

Purple - just PM me any time you want some cake :)

HA - if I could get my cake to the US I would definitely send you some :hugs: 

AFM I think yesterday may have been ovulation day as I had ovulation pain and EWCM and today have a migraine which looking over my notes is not uncommon on 1dpo but who knows as not monitoring in any other way. Due to the migraine my exercise today has been a 40 minute dog walk and I'll do another 30 minute dog walk with DH tonight.


----------



## onmymind17

Bearlake said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Twinkle & Butterfly- I love your avatars!
> 
> HA- I'm so sorry for your recent loss.
> It must be so difficult to decide what to do next. I was never really given an option for IUI, my clinic said that they only recommend it for same sex couples and for women affected by PCOA's! I find all this so confusing, I think the advice depends on the country, the individual doctors, the clinics and here in UK also about the funding & resources. That's why reading about all the different experiences of women on this thread is so valuable.
> I have to say that so far the worse thing of IVF for me has been the EC as I didn't get major mood changes or side-effects from the hormones (I was prepared for total meltdowns and becoming a raging looney on Gonal-F, but hey it never happened for me). And of course I find this 'not knowing' and waiting business a total nightmare.
> 
> Drwi - So sorry that your cycle didn't work out. It is such a heartwrenching journey. What is your plan now, if I may ask?
> 
> Purple - so sorry for your loss, thanks for your warm welcome!
> 
> OMM - thanks for your kind words. Do you know when you'll start your ivf ?
> 
> Sorry I know I missed many of you. Feeling a bit woozy on these painkillers... off to find some chocolate, my favourite painkiller of all.
> 
> Babydust for you all x x

I figure if all goes well, i will start my IVF in november, i will know more after i talk to this doctor on friday. I figure she will want to do day 3 bloods, and then she might want a dye test, so thats why i am figuring the end of october, begining of november if all goes well. There are so many hurdles i have to get through first so i am not counting on anything just yet.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Purple - just PM me any time you want some cake :)
> 
> HA - if I could get my cake to the US I would definitely send you some :hugs:
> 
> AFM I think yesterday may have been ovulation day as I had ovulation pain and EWCM and today have a migraine which looking over my notes is not uncommon on 1dpo but who knows as not monitoring in any other way. Due to the migraine my exercise today has been a 40 minute dog walk and I'll do another 30 minute dog walk with DH tonight.

Hmmmmm thats interesting that you get a migraine after O, i had a bad headache yesterday that i just could not get rid of, finally gave in and took something for it, and then had to take something again later on. Near as i can figure i am 3dpo today. The 40 min walk is just fine honey, your still moving, but also being kind to yourself, i know you want to lose the weight, but dont push yourself too hard, sometimes our bodies just need a bit of a breather!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> wooly - I may take you up on that :) how are you feeling today ?
> 
> HA - you are very brave for resisting the cake, but it'd be shame to let it go to waste! don't resist forever. and thank you for keeping us up to date with the graduates thread xx
> 
> bearlake - thanks xx and chocolate is THE best painkiller, for all manner of trauma!
> 
> never - special :hugs: for you
> 
> *twinkle - I just noticed your ticker.....I cannot believe that christmas is coming around so fast!!*Huge :hugs: for all you ladies

Ugh, i am so not ready for Christmas, actually i am ready for Christmas, i love the holiday, just cant STAND the snow and cold that comes with it. We only had a high of 64 yesterday, burrrrrr i was freezing my butt off, :cry: i dont want summer to go away!!!! Its not fair that we only have 3 months of nice warm summer weather, and all the rest of it is crap!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry for a selfish post..

HA...thanks for the heads up, I have been following here and grads thread...just in abad place right now. :hugs:

Purple...Wooly's cake is lovely :thumbup: also, what you are experiencing is perfectly normal. I also end up dealing with a situation I think is going to upset me completly fine yet get caught out when I least expect it :hugs:

:hi: to the new ladies and everyone else :flower:

AFM, not in a good place :cry: but wanted to thank you for the hugs and nice thoughts. So I'll carry on lurking and staying in my journal mainly for now.

:dust: to all

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

Andrea,massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Andrea :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,everything will fit into place for you and u will get that extra sticky bean ,love always Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly , 30 mins walk three days a week is wots recommended so u are doing loads ,glad the migraine is gone ,I really feel for you having to cope with them :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for a selfish post..
> 
> HA...thanks for the heads up, I have been following here and grads thread...just in abad place right now. :hugs:
> 
> Purple...Wooly's cake is lovely :thumbup: also, what you are experiencing is perfectly normal. I also end up dealing with a situation I think is going to upset me completly fine yet get caught out when I least expect it :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to the new ladies and everyone else :flower:
> 
> AFM, not in a good place :cry: but wanted to thank you for the hugs and nice thoughts. So I'll carry on lurking and staying in my journal mainly for now.
> 
> :dust: to all
> XxX

:hugs: super big hugs to you honey, just take it one day at a time, i promise you it will get better. Oh and dont try and fight the bad days, they are going to come no matter what, just pamper yourself and take it easy. Love you hon!!


----------



## skye2010

Chris dye test literally is a colored liquid that they push up the uterus and through the fallopian tubes, while the dr watch it on the screen. Just to make sure your tubes can open up to let the eggs through. It doesn't show any abnormalities or anything. Could it be hysterescopy that she wants to apply? (Which is looking into your uterus and scraping any scar tissue, a standard step in IVF) Cause on IVF it doesn't matter even if your tubes blocked since the dr collects the egg and transfers the embie back in the uterus. It completely skips this traveling step. So I don't see why it would be relevant in your case. Especially when you already had a few BFP's.

Girls I'm sorry I'm not ignoring anyone but I literally didn't have time to read back. i just saw Chris's post so I will repost when I have some time.
AFM having a good time chilling and eating. Just what I needed xxx


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris ,everything will fit into place for you and u will get that extra sticky bean ,love always Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tracey, thanks honey, i sure hope it does, i guess one too many times i have been so excited and hopeful over something only to have it go bad. Please forgive me ladies if i get a bit negative at times, i guess i am just having such a hard time believing we have the money and this could actually work lol. Oh and Tracey, i am bring you with me on this pg ride, both of us are going to get pg, and keep these little ones for nine whole months, we will have little ones to hold and love very soon!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Chris dye test literally is a colored liquid that they push up the uterus and through the fallopian tubes, while the dr watch it on the screen. Just to make sure your tubes can open up to let the eggs through. It doesn't show any abnormalities or anything. Could it be hysterescopy that she wants to apply? (Which is looking into your uterus and scraping any scar tissue, a standard step in IVF) Cause on IVF it doesn't matter even if your tubes blocked since the dr collects the egg and transfers the embie back in the uterus. It completely skips this traveling step. So I don't see why it would be relevant in your case. Especially when you already had a few BFP's.
> 
> Girls I'm sorry I'm not ignoring anyone but I literally didn't have time to read back. i just saw Chris's post so I will repost when I have some time.
> AFM having a good time chilling and eating. Just what I needed xxx

Thanks honey, i am more worried that something is wrong that is causing the embies not to stick, but if they do that hysterescopy during IVF perhaps that will make sure all is well. I have not spoken to the doctor, this is just me being my analytical self and thinking about everything and anything they might want to do, and everything and anything that could go wrong lol. Thanks so much for all your information, you have helped me so much, as i have a much clearer picture of what to expect.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Chris ,everything will fit into place for you and u will get that extra sticky bean ,love always Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tracey, thanks honey, i sure hope it does, i guess one too many times i have been so excited and hopeful over something only to have it go bad. Please forgive me ladies if i get a bit negative at times, i guess i am just having such a hard time believing we have the money and this could actually work lol. Oh and Tracey, i am bring you with me on this pg ride, both of us are going to get pg, and keep these little ones for nine whole months, we will have little ones to hold and love very soon!!!!Click to expand...

U better believe it ,:hugs:And I can't wait to go on that ride,u and me Hun ,our time is coming ,stay strong lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Purple I wish I could give u real hugs when you feel like that. All the girls here have given you good advice already. Be gentle and patient with yourself and grieve as much as you need. I'm sorry I don't have anything wiser to add but I think you are doing really well since what you went through was so sad and hard. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly : Yummmy Macwooly: sooo cuuute, I love your avatars girls xx

Butterfly any news from your blood tests? Or did I already miss that info?

Macwooly well done on the weight loss, u go girl.

HA that is the main reason why I caved in to IVF in the end. Time definitely plays against the will and psychology. I wish deciding whic way to go wasn't as difficult. Good luck girl.

Dwrgi I hope this DHEA works, I don't know much about it and I'm very curious to see how it works for you. How will you know if it is working or not. Can they do any tests?? Or is it like a vitamin? BTW I had a horrible headache just before and during my period after my first IVF due to very high levels of eastrogen. Wonder if yours is related. One other thing about your eggs I wonder if your trigger was too late and some of your eggs popped before the collection. Any chance u can check your last Eastrogen level before the trigger?

4ever young good luck, bloody TWW is a bit of a stone in the stomach. Try to watch as many comedies as you can and keep distracted. Pls update on the embies. I hopw they are developing and growing xxx

Awww Bearlake OHSS is really not pleasant. What painkillers are you on? Paracetamols? Drinking helps but I ended up drinking more than I could pea so I got swollen like a pumpkin. So make sure you pea before you top up. Around 2-2.5 litres is good. It doesn't go away easily I'm afraid. Hopefully u would get pregnant (all fingers toes crossed) but if so u can expect it to get worst. I goota go DHs already closed the lights and tugging at my pjs to sleep. Will update tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Skye, yes so far all tests are good - day 3 and 21 normal. The bf is going for his SA on 22 September then once we get those results I can go further. I think i need to consider ivf for early next year if no joy by then but I'm having doubts that it is really all too late... :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All-- Love reading the posts. I am sitting here FX anticipating a call tomorrow. Nature (and assisted nature) sure likes to take its time! :)

Anyway, I had a little cramping today, but I am definitely better. Thanks to everyone for being here. It's great to know I'm not alone :)


----------



## onmymind17

OK you know what is really cool, i just went back to the begining of this thread, and just about all the ladies on there either had a baby or are expecting. I have to say thats pretty good, this must be one lucky thread!!!:happydance:


----------



## skye2010

onmymind17 said:


> OK you know what is really cool, i just went back to the begining of this thread, and just about all the ladies on there either had a baby or are expecting. I have to say thats pretty good, this must be one lucky thread!!!:happydance:

Chris u will be an inspiration one day for newcommers :winkwink: Is that not a great thought???? xx

Butterfly congratulations for all the clear :happydance: That is a great sign. I had exactly the same doubts as you a looong loooooong looong time. It only made me lose time more than anything. I had perfect results and kept trying but it just didn't happen. I lost more confidence, got depressed which created a lot of tension between me and DH. It really is a tough call. Depends on your stamina for how long you can TTC. Also you and BF has a major distance issue so tx seems a logical solution for you but still it doesn't mean deciding is any easier. :hugs::hugs: I understand how you feel and feel for u hon. Good luck. xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bearlake and 4ever, biiig biiig biiig pile of bb dust and good luck for you and your little embies. Grow little and embies grow to be prefect blastos..... Pls update daily how it goes.
Bearlake how is your swelling? I forgot to add yesterday you should rest and not stand as much as possible cause the swelling gets worst as you stand up. You can do small walks around the room to stimulate your intestines but not much else. You didn't have the transfer yet have u? If you get any symptoms like shortness of breath (when u find yourself gasping for breath) u must go to a hospital. Also drinking Gatorade (it's water with electrolides) helps. You can count it as water. Hope it gets better before the transfer xx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Purple I wish I could give u real hugs when you feel like that. All the girls here have given you good advice already. Be gentle and patient with yourself and grieve as much as you need. I'm sorry I don't have anything wiser to add but I think you are doing really well since what you went through was so sad and hard. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly : Yummmy Macwooly: sooo cuuute, I love your avatars girls xx
> 
> Butterfly any news from your blood tests? Or did I already miss that info?
> 
> Macwooly well done on the weight loss, u go girl.
> 
> HA that is the main reason why I caved in to IVF in the end. Time definitely plays against the will and psychology. I wish deciding whic way to go wasn't as difficult. Good luck girl.
> 
> Dwrgi I hope this DHEA works, I don't know much about it and I'm very curious to see how it works for you. How will you know if it is working or not. Can they do any tests?? Or is it like a vitamin? BTW I had a horrible headache just before and during my period after my first IVF due to very high levels of eastrogen. Wonder if yours is related. One other thing about your eggs I wonder if your trigger was too late and some of your eggs popped before the collection. Any chance u can check your last Eastrogen level before the trigger?
> 
> 4ever young good luck, bloody TWW is a bit of a stone in the stomach. Try to watch as many comedies as you can and keep distracted. Pls update on the embies. I hopw they are developing and growing xxx
> 
> Awww Bearlake OHSS is really not pleasant. What painkillers are you on? Paracetamols? Drinking helps but I ended up drinking more than I could pea so I got swollen like a pumpkin. So make sure you pea before you top up. Around 2-2.5 litres is good. It doesn't go away easily I'm afraid. Hopefully u would get pregnant (all fingers toes crossed) but if so u can expect it to get worst. I goota go DHs already closed the lights and tugging at my pjs to sleep. Will update tomorrow. xxx

HI Skye

So good to hear from you! I am intrigued about the DHEA-good question about how to check whether it works. I'll do some research, as I had been wondering the exact same thing. 

Also, I have had the WORST headache ever with this period, and I'm sure it is related to the treatment. Am glad to hear that others had the same problem too. 

I can't get my head around what happened, and I, too, have been wondering if I ovulated before the egg collection. It just doesn't make any sense: twelve follicles=2 eggs!! I also know of another person at my clinic who is 35 and whose amh was 2.0 (mine is 2.9; I am 40) and she had 8 eggs first go and tweleve the second (after taking DHEA). I said this to my consultant, and she said that if you are younger, you may produce more eggs with a lower amh level, but I just can't believe this, as the amh tells you how much eggs you may have left, regardless of age. It just doesn't add up. I know I am going on about this and I'm sure others are really bored with the topic, but if I had follicles of 20mm, 19, and 18mm two days before EC (the scan was at 10am and the trigger taken that evening at 10.15pm), then it has occured to me that these ovulated before EC. I can't get any peace from these thoughts-it has completely devastated me, and I wake up at night in a cold sweat, beside myself thinking I shall never be a mother. It just doesn't add up.

Sorry Skye; thanks so much for thinking about me. It means A LOT! 

Hope you are managing to rest as much as you can, you have little bubba to look after too!

Lots of love
Axxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi hon I have been wondering the exact same thing for you. It is true that sometimes you do get empty follicles but 2 out of 12 is a bit too much. I wish I was an expert on this to help you figure out. Clinics unfortunately cling on to "You are too old" "Your eggs no good" tirade to save their a... cause they know you don't know much to oppose to it. My IVF in Turkey 19 eggs only 3 fertilised and all started declining on day 3. The transfer felt all wrong. i knew it wasn't gonna work. The embryologist said "your eggs bad quality because of your age" So how come my next IVF I had 21 eggs and 10 fertilised. 6 blastos to a perfect quality???? I know the first one didn't stimulate me well and tune the meds. I also remember having this really weird icky EWCM in the first one that seemed completely unnatural and icky. I somehow knew my body was forced the wrong way. 2nd IVF EWCM natural clear as usual. 
Unfortunately every step in IVF is really impt. That's why the clinic is very impt. They have to be super competant on stimms, collection transfer and after... I keep talking about checking HFEA sorry I am being boring but pls do it to have a peace of mind. Just to make sure that they are reliable. IVF live birth rates vary between 30% to 50 sthg% The more closer to 50 your clinic is the better it is. Cause imagine the difference between 30 and 50 percent is many babies.
Lot's of hugs sweetie


----------



## skye2010

One more thing, the more patients a clinic treats the better it is if the rates are high. It means they have more healthy bbs each year. The website is a bit confusing at first but if you take your time to analyse it actually makes sense and very helpful. xx


----------



## Bearlake

OMM what a lovely thing to notice about this thread. Lets pray it will be lucky thread for all of us. :hugs:

Skye, thanks for your advice. I remember you writing about Gatorade a while back so bought some before the ER when the clinic said I was a high risk of OHSS. I'm not able to do much due to the soreness and bloatiness, had to take time off sick from work and just taking it easy at home. Not breathless or vomiting so I hope I'll be ok.
Transfer is either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm really worried that because they got quite a few eggs, they will all be really poor quality....
will this worrying ever end? 

4everyoung, how are you doing? Any news yet? 

Dwrgi, I don't know what to say, hope you'll find an explanation of some sort. 

Have a good day ladies
:dust: for us all x


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Skye, the thing is my clinic is very new-CRMW (now CRGW) and only opened in August last year. It employs top notch consultants, who come with excellent CVs, many from IVF Wales, who have a very good reputation. I chose CRGW as it had such good reviews from other clients, but as yet it hasn't published success rates as it is too young. I know that their success rate in treating under 35 year olds is 67% which is phenomenol. 

I am considering going for a consultation with IVF Wales and seeing what they say-although I know of people who have used IVF Wales AND CRGW who believe that CRGW is much better, in quality of care, etc. 

Of course, I don't have time on my hands, and I need to act fast, but I am finding it very hard.

Thanks Bearlake for your good wishes. It is very hard to read of your success, thus far, but I really hope for the best for you. 

Axxxxxxxxxx
:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks so much Skye for your thoughts, yes I need to really think seriously about tx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi I am so sorry that these thoughts are torturing you, I know I would think the same in your position. Hopefully you can get some answers and yes maybe another clinic might do a different treatment and the result will be different but please don't lose hope hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
I am so sorry you are up at night worrying about your IVF treatment and whether you will be a mother. As for the first part, it is good to be spurred to action in researching the best clinic & asking as many questions as you can. We may not be doctor but we are experts on our own body. My first IUI failed I think because they triggered me to soon and the Femara didn't stimulate me to produce more eggs than I could naturally. I asked for a consult before moving on to my next treatment. They were nice about it but I had the distinct impression that they thought I was being high maintenance b/c I hadn't run thru 3 cycles of IUI yet. But I felt our time & money were running out. We switched to Clomid, Pregnyl for my trigger & waited three days longer for my trigger. You help the doctor make the adjustments. I hope this next IVF cycle brings you success. I do believe that you cannot give up and that you will be a mom. An amazing one at that. I wish you could find the peace you are looking for. The worrying doesn't end, but you deserve real contentment. Big hugs.

Welcome to the newbies ... foreveryoung, bearlake ... am I missing one?

Hugs to Purple & HA. Thinking of Butterfly, Twinkle, and OMM. Where is FM? I am going to stalk her journal for an update. All of you ladies will have your sticky beans. Hang in there.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Purple I wish I could give u real hugs when you feel like that. All the girls here have given you good advice already. Be gentle and patient with yourself and grieve as much as you need. I'm sorry I don't have anything wiser to add but I think you are doing really well since what you went through was so sad and hard. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly : Yummmy Macwooly: sooo cuuute, I love your avatars girls xx
> 
> Butterfly any news from your blood tests? Or did I already miss that info?
> 
> Macwooly well done on the weight loss, u go girl.
> 
> HA that is the main reason why I caved in to IVF in the end. Time definitely plays against the will and psychology. I wish deciding whic way to go wasn't as difficult. Good luck girl.
> 
> Dwrgi I hope this DHEA works, I don't know much about it and I'm very curious to see how it works for you. How will you know if it is working or not. Can they do any tests?? Or is it like a vitamin? BTW I had a horrible headache just before and during my period after my first IVF due to very high levels of eastrogen. Wonder if yours is related. One other thing about your eggs I wonder if your trigger was too late and some of your eggs popped before the collection. Any chance u can check your last Eastrogen level before the trigger?
> 
> 4ever young good luck, bloody TWW is a bit of a stone in the stomach. Try to watch as many comedies as you can and keep distracted. Pls update on the embies. I hopw they are developing and growing xxx
> 
> Awww Bearlake OHSS is really not pleasant. What painkillers are you on? Paracetamols? Drinking helps but I ended up drinking more than I could pea so I got swollen like a pumpkin. So make sure you pea before you top up. Around 2-2.5 litres is good. It doesn't go away easily I'm afraid. Hopefully u would get pregnant (all fingers toes crossed) but if so u can expect it to get worst. I goota go DHs already closed the lights and tugging at my pjs to sleep. Will update tomorrow. xxx
> 
> HI Skye
> 
> So good to hear from you! I am intrigued about the DHEA-good question about how to check whether it works. I'll do some research, as I had been wondering the exact same thing.
> 
> Also, I have had the WORST headache ever with this period, and I'm sure it is related to the treatment. Am glad to hear that others had the same problem too.
> 
> I can't get my head around what happened, and I, too, have been wondering if I ovulated before the egg collection. It just doesn't make any sense: twelve follicles=2 eggs!! I also know of another person at my clinic who is 35 and whose amh was 2.0 (mine is 2.9; I am 40) and she had 8 eggs first go and tweleve the second (after taking DHEA). I said this to my consultant, and she said that if you are younger, you may produce more eggs with a lower amh level, but I just can't believe this, as the amh tells you how much eggs you may have left, regardless of age. It just doesn't add up. I know I am going on about this and I'm sure others are really bored with the topic, but if I had follicles of 20mm, 19, and 18mm two days before EC (the scan was at 10am and the trigger taken that evening at 10.15pm), then it has occured to me that these ovulated before EC. I can't get any peace from these thoughts-it has completely devastated me, and I wake up at night in a cold sweat, beside myself thinking I shall never be a mother. It just doesn't add up.
> 
> Sorry Skye; thanks so much for thinking about me. It means A LOT!
> 
> Hope you are managing to rest as much as you can, you have little bubba to look after too!
> 
> Lots of love
> Axxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh honey please, none of us is bored and you have every right to go on about this, its very troubling. I actually have thought the same thing, see for me whenever we did the IUI's, i would do the trigger shot the night before we did the first IUI, every time i would ovulate the following night, i knew i ovulated because the pain in my ovaries would go away. I have been reading up on the IVF process and they give you the HCG shot two days before they collect the eggs, and i thought, that would be too late for me. I am wondering if your body ovulated the bigger eggs, as they were the right size and only the little ones were left, which grew and were able to be collected. There is a program here in the states called the Little Couple, they are both dwarf's and they are trying to have a child, they are going to use a surrogate, she went through the process to collect her eggs, she had two, the day of collection she only had one, so they decided to collect the one, in the 15 min it took to get her ready and in the room, she had ovulated the second egg. I really think this is what happend with you, there is no freaking way you had 8 eggs and all but 2 disappeared.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> I can't get my head around what happened, and I, too, have been wondering if I ovulated before the egg collection. It just doesn't make any sense: twelve follicles=2 eggs!! I also know of another person at my clinic who is 35 and whose amh was 2.0 (mine is 2.9; I am 40) and she had 8 eggs first go and tweleve the second (after taking DHEA). I said this to my consultant, and she said that if you are younger, you may produce more eggs with a lower amh level, but I just can't believe this, as the amh tells you how much eggs you may have left, regardless of age. It just doesn't add up. I know I am going on about this and I'm sure others are really bored with the topic, but if I had follicles of 20mm, 19, and 18mm two days before EC (the scan was at 10am and the trigger taken that evening at 10.15pm), then it has occured to me that these ovulated before EC. I can't get any peace from these thoughts-it has completely devastated me, and I wake up at night in a cold sweat, beside myself thinking I shall never be a mother. It just doesn't add up.

It is completely understandable that this is still on your mind and still upsetting - you have SO much invested in an IVF cycle, emotionally and financially - that it's only natural to want to understand why this happened.

I can't remember - have you had a follow-up consult with your clinic yet, or just phone calls? If not, push for one. Take a written list of EVERYTHING that has popped into your head - every question, every musing, everything, and don't leave until they have answered everything in a fashion that you can understand. If they give you an answer that still doesn't make sense to you, ask again. They are the ones with all the training and knowledge, and part of their job is to explain things in a way we can understand. Next, at the very least, go get a second opinion at a different clinic. Take every page of your records with you from the beginning of your journey - all your labs, all the SAs and your IUI records as well as everything related to this IVF cycle. Let the 2nd clinic examine everything and see what they think of this cycle. There are as many different ways to stim an IVF cycle as there are women on this planet, and a different dr may have a different approach/opinion/insight/plan for you. 

It's all about getting answers to the things that are bothering you. You won't be able to be at peace with this cycle until you have some understanding of what happened and why. You won't be able to be at peace with a decision about whether or not to try another cycle until you understand what happened this time, and have a reasonable expectation that the next cycle will be different.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

onmymind17 said:


> OK you know what is really cool, i just went back to the begining of this thread, and just about all the ladies on there either had a baby or are expecting. I have to say thats pretty good, this must be one lucky thread!!!:happydance:

OMM that is pretty cool - but please could we just have a group hug for those of us from the 1st 10 pages who are still here? :hugs:


----------



## Bearlake

I'm in for a group hug Twinkle :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Bearlake said:


> I'm in for a group hug Twinkle :hugs:

Nice hug smilie there Bearlake - you're learning fast!! :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle :hugs::hugs2:


----------



## Butterfly67

Group :hug:


----------



## skye2010

Twinks GROUP HUGS come for all the girls in here :))) and double hugs for those who feel they need it at the moment.

Dwrgi I totally agree with HA. A follow up consultation from your clinic is a must. A consultation with another clinic is also a great idea. Won't cost you too much and you can get your records examined. Also I totally agree with Lava, there is no patient as high maintenance in tx. All is expensive and physically and mentally very draining so you have a right to ask ask ask ask ask untill you get a good understanding of what's going on. 
69% success rates doesn't seem realistic since they are so new. Is that a number they gave you? 
Sweetie you will be a great mum one day and you will earn all the happiness with your effort :))) HUGS

Bearlake why do you say bad eggs? Are they fertilised yet and how are the embies doing? Sometimes they spurt out at the last minute so don't worry just yet sweetie. Do you have any romantic comedy videos and nibbles to take your mind off. Lot's of bb dust xxx


----------



## purplelou

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif

I am always up for hugs with you lovely ladies!! - especially you Twinkle xxx

Dwrgi - firstly, I am not bored for one nano second by your ponderings. I wish I had some advice I could give you that would help. I am so sorry this is keeping you awake at nights. I can't even imagine where you are at the moment but I do understand that feeling of time running away and the pressure that we are under to make decisions and "do " something. I am sending you all the love I can and I hope that you can get your answers xxxx

HA - How are you doing? I hope the raw feelings are beginning to settle a little - I am finding it soo hard and I think you are so incredibly brave that you have lived through this 3 times. I so wish that you didn't have to xxx

wooly - how are you doing today? I hope this gloomy weather isn't making you feel too blue. Its so chilly! xxx

never - sweetie, I hope today is a tiny bit easier for you , special loves to you xxxx


butterfly - I hope that you don't even have to consider any treatment, because this is YOUR lucky cycle xxx

Skye - thank you hun. how are you and that little baby bump doing? O hope you are getting plenty of rest xxx

lava - how are you and the babies doing?? did you find out yet if baby number 2 is a girl or a boy ?? 

OMM - only 2 days till your appointment with the FS right?? do you have all your questions ready. Im going to keep everthing crossed for you that it goes well and you get all the information you need and that you doctor is fab!! xx


----------



## purplelou

bearlake - good luck the transfer - I hope all your embies are super sticky good ones xx

forever - how are you doing?? any news yet??


----------



## purplelou

ladies - I am feeling less loony and less emtional today - it's been an easier day! I have also been to see the haematolgist. he was very nice. about 10 years I had some chest pains and was investogated for them - I had a blood test which looked at "lupus anticoagulant" and apparently it was positive (although I wasn't told that at the time) it was repeated after about 6 months - I was the told that it was all ok, but, the doctor at the time told me to come back if I got pregnant. one of the effects that lupus anticoagulant has is early MC...... so anyway - I saw a new doctor today and he explained a lot to me. I had an armful of blood taken and then I will go back for results. If I get one positive test he says that if I get pregnant again I will have to be on aspirin and injected heparin twice a day to try and help me avoid MC again. usually they do 2 tests 6 months apart but I explained that I am really anxious about waiting 6 months - since I would be 40 by that time , and that's anoth birthday......anyway, he was very understanding and said that because of the time factor one test would be sufficeint if a positive result. I will have another appointment in about 8 weeks, but I am to ring if by any chance I manage to get pregnant before that. I feel quite positive after speaking to him today, at least if there is a problem - there is a treatment available, and if everything comes back ok, then I can at least think that this baby just wasn't meant to be :cry: 

I hope that makes sense.... phew - that was long!

do I need to give anyone a prod to wake them up ??

Lou xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> OK you know what is really cool, i just went back to the begining of this thread, and just about all the ladies on there either had a baby or are expecting. I have to say thats pretty good, this must be one lucky thread!!!:happydance:
> 
> OMM that is pretty cool - but please could we just have a group hug for those of us from the 1st 10 pages who are still here? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for putting it so well - I was thinking something along those lines but with much more of a poor-pitiful-me attitude, so I kept it to myself.... When I stop to think about it, though, there are still a good handful of us - you, me, FM, Hearty ( :hi: ), MissyT and Carole (both of whom I keep hoping will come back to us) - we are in good company. :hugs:

And thank you all for the group hugs in return. This is why I love this thread. :hugs:




purplelou said:


> HA - How are you doing? I hope the raw feelings are beginning to settle a little - I am finding it soo hard and I think you are so incredibly brave that you have lived through this 3 times. I so wish that you didn't have to xxx

Meh, good days/bad days. Yesterday my counselor used her tricky wiles to make me realize I've been trying to minimize this miscarriage in a futile effort to make it hurt less, and I have to admit she was right... I definitely had that piece of cake when I got home from that appt. :cry: I love going to counseling - it's hard work and very taxing (I figure it's not a good session if I haven't at least teared up! :haha: ), but very cathartic. Mostly I'm trying to focus on making a decision about what treatment to pursue next... looking forward helps keep me from dwelling on the past too long - it's too easy to drown in what-ifs and self-pity if I look back too much.

It is incredibly hard, and people who haven't been thru it themselves truly can't understand how it feels. I can promise you, though, that it does get better with time. You will never forget your little baby, nor should you. If anyone tries to tell you different, ignore them and their ignorance. Or take the opportunity to tell them what this is really like, if you feel up to it. As much as I like my miscarriage/infertility soapbox, some people (jerks, mostly) will just never get it and I don't have the energy to keep beating my head against a brick wall.... Big, big hugs to you. :hugs::hugs:

Bearlake, did you post your fertilization report and I just didn't see it?


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> ladies - I am feeling less loony and less emtional today - it's been an easier day! I have also been to see the haematolgist. he was very nice. about 10 years I had some chest pains and was investogated for them - I had a blood test which looked at "lupus anticoagulant" and apparently it was positive (although I wasn't told that at the time) it was repeated after about 6 months - I was the told that it was all ok, but, the doctor at the time told me to come back if I got pregnant. one of the effects that lupus anticoagulant has is early MC...... so anyway - I saw a new doctor today and he explained a lot to me. I had an armful of blood taken and then I will go back for results. If I get one positive test he says that if I get pregnant again I will have to be on aspirin and injected heparin twice a day to try and help me avoid MC again. usually they do 2 tests 6 months apart but I explained that I am really anxious about waiting 6 months - since I would be 40 by that time , and that's anoth birthday......anyway, he was very understanding and said that because of the time factor one test would be sufficeint if a positive result. I will have another appointment in about 8 weeks, but I am to ring if by any chance I manage to get pregnant before that. I feel quite positive after speaking to him today, at least if there is a problem - there is a treatment available, and if everything comes back ok, then I can at least think that this baby just wasn't meant to be :cry:
> 
> I hope that makes sense.... phew - that was long!
> 
> do I need to give anyone a prod to wake them up ??
> 
> Lou xxx

That's great news! Testing for lupus anticoagulant is one of the standard tests in a recurrent mc workup, so knowing this now may possibly save you from ever needing a recurrent mc workup! I'm glad they were so helpful re your age and continuing ttc. :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

Purple,
That is an awesome group hug emoticon! Love it.

We should find out on Sept. 20th about Baby A's gender. Will keep you posted. Thank you for asking. I had my regular OB appt. today. All is well, but my doctor mentioned putting me on modified bed rest beginning week 24 or 26, so in about 2 months. That means around my 40th birthday, Oct. 30th. He mentioned working half days. I will do whatever I need to to have healthy babies, but I am worried about my job being flexible and letting me work from home. ;( I'm not complaining, just trying to process.

I am glad you are feeling stronger today, but I imagine some days are easier than others. you are always so sweet reaching out to others. Make sure you take time for yourself. 

It is chilly in Atlanta with a low of 55 degrees today. Yay for sweater weather!


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple, so glad you have some answers that will help you. :hugs:

Sorry for quick post, on my phone. :hug: to everyone


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> OK you know what is really cool, i just went back to the begining of this thread, and just about all the ladies on there either had a baby or are expecting. I have to say thats pretty good, this must be one lucky thread!!!:happydance:
> 
> OMM that is pretty cool - but please could we just have a group hug for those of us from the 1st 10 pages who are still here? :hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww you bet honey!!!! Lots of big hugs are comming your way!! :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

skye2010--thank you for your encouraging words!
Purple--thanks for asking--

I am scheduled to have a 3 day transfer tomorrow (they will confirm in the morning). I am disappointed that there are only 2 embries out of 9 retrieved. Is this a bad ratio? It seems poor. My husband's sperm is not great--they did an ICSI. I just don't know what the chances really are. I'm finding it a little difficult today to stay positive :? I've been reading up on 3 day vs 5 day transfers...so conflicting and frustrating. With only 2 embryos it seems that a 5 day doesn't make sense, but part of me wonders why not just wait until day 5 to do the transfer and if they aren't healthy then at least I know and don't suffer the 2WW. 

Bear--how are you doing? I definitely hear your frustration. I wish you fine, healthy embries that grow up big and strong! xx

Thanks all for listening. Send me fertile thoughts at 11:40 EST tomorrow! xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

4everyoung said:


> skye2010--thank you for your encouraging words!
> Purple--thanks for asking--
> 
> I am scheduled to have a 3 day transfer tomorrow (they will confirm in the morning). I am disappointed that there are only 2 embries out of 9 retrieved. Is this a bad ratio? It seems poor. My husband's sperm is not great--they did an ICSI. I just don't know what the chances really are. I'm finding it a little difficult today to stay positive :? I've been reading up on 3 day vs 5 day transfers...so conflicting and frustrating. With only 2 embryos it seems that a 5 day doesn't make sense, but part of me wonders why not just wait until day 5 to do the transfer and if they aren't healthy then at least I know and don't suffer the 2WW.
> 
> Bear--how are you doing? I definitely hear your frustration. I wish you fine, healthy embries that grow up big and strong! xx
> 
> Thanks all for listening. Send me fertile thoughts at 11:40 EST tomorrow! xx

I don't know about the stats or fertilization rates, but if you truly would rather wait until day 5 and just see if either continue to grow, then tell your clinic. You are the patient, they are your embies, and your opinion on the matter has to be a part of the equation. Have you talked to your nurse/dr about possibly waiting until day 5?


----------



## 4everyoung

[/QUOTE]I don't know about the stats or fertilization rates, but if you truly would rather wait until day 5 and just see if either continue to grow, then tell your clinic. You are the patient, they are your embies, and your opinion on the matter has to be a part of the equation. Have you talked to your nurse/dr about possibly waiting until day 5?[/QUOTE]

I haven't asked. I actually just got a message when I got out of work. They will call in the AM to confirm the appointment, so I will ask then. I just don't know enough. I am wondering if reading up on it as much as I have has just stirred my anxiety about it. I like to control situations, so I don't always let go and let things happen :) I think I will dig around with them tomorrow, though...thanks!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif
> 
> I am always up for hugs with you lovely ladies!! - especially you Twinkle xxx
> 
> Dwrgi - firstly, I am not bored for one nano second by your ponderings. I wish I had some advice I could give you that would help. I am so sorry this is keeping you awake at nights. I can't even imagine where you are at the moment but I do understand that feeling of time running away and the pressure that we are under to make decisions and "do " something. I am sending you all the love I can and I hope that you can get your answers xxxx
> 
> HA - How are you doing? I hope the raw feelings are beginning to settle a little - I am finding it soo hard and I think you are so incredibly brave that you have lived through this 3 times. I so wish that you didn't have to xxx
> 
> wooly - how are you doing today? I hope this gloomy weather isn't making you feel too blue. Its so chilly! xxx
> 
> never - sweetie, I hope today is a tiny bit easier for you , special loves to you xxxx
> 
> 
> butterfly - I hope that you don't even have to consider any treatment, because this is YOUR lucky cycle xxx
> 
> Skye - thank you hun. how are you and that little baby bump doing? O hope you are getting plenty of rest xxx
> 
> lava - how are you and the babies doing?? did you find out yet if baby number 2 is a girl or a boy ??
> 
> OMM - only 2 days till your appointment with the FS right?? do you have all your questions ready. Im going to keep everthing crossed for you that it goes well and you get all the information you need and that you doctor is fab!! xx

Actually its only one more day lol, but who's counting lol. I only have to get through tomorrow, and then my appt is at 9:45 on friday!! Ohhhh speaking of which, i have to fill out the paperwork i have lol. Thanks for keeping everything crossed for me, i really appreciate it!!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> OK you know what is really cool, i just went back to the begining of this thread, and just about all the ladies on there either had a baby or are expecting. I have to say thats pretty good, this must be one lucky thread!!!:happydance:
> 
> OMM that is pretty cool - but please could we just have a group hug for those of us from the 1st 10 pages who are still here? :hugs:Click to expand...

Honey i am sorry, i sure hope i did not upset you :hugs: I just happend to notice it, and thought maybe we will all get lucky. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> ladies - I am feeling less loony and less emtional today - it's been an easier day! I have also been to see the haematolgist. he was very nice. about 10 years I had some chest pains and was investogated for them - I had a blood test which looked at "lupus anticoagulant" and apparently it was positive (although I wasn't told that at the time) it was repeated after about 6 months - I was the told that it was all ok, but, the doctor at the time told me to come back if I got pregnant. one of the effects that lupus anticoagulant has is early MC...... so anyway - I saw a new doctor today and he explained a lot to me. I had an armful of blood taken and then I will go back for results. If I get one positive test he says that if I get pregnant again I will have to be on aspirin and injected heparin twice a day to try and help me avoid MC again. usually they do 2 tests 6 months apart but I explained that I am really anxious about waiting 6 months - since I would be 40 by that time , and that's anoth birthday......anyway, he was very understanding and said that because of the time factor one test would be sufficeint if a positive result. I will have another appointment in about 8 weeks, but I am to ring if by any chance I manage to get pregnant before that. I feel quite positive after speaking to him today, at least if there is a problem - there is a treatment available, and if everything comes back ok, then I can at least think that this baby just wasn't meant to be :cry:
> 
> I hope that makes sense.... phew - that was long!
> 
> do I need to give anyone a prod to wake them up ??
> 
> Lou xxx

LOL, honey you just make me laugh, i love your positive attitude and your sense of humor!!

I will keep my fingers crossed that you will get the information you need, its funny you dont want anything to be wrong with you, but on the other hand if there is something wrong and its fixable, at least you have a reason you know what i mean. I am so glad you found a good doctor that will help you with this, and fingers crossed that your bfp shows up real soon, with a super sticky bean!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Purple,
> That is an awesome group hug emoticon! Love it.
> 
> We should find out on Sept. 20th about Baby A's gender. Will keep you posted. Thank you for asking. I had my regular OB appt. today. All is well, but my doctor mentioned putting me on modified bed rest beginning week 24 or 26, so in about 2 months. That means around my 40th birthday, Oct. 30th. He mentioned working half days. I will do whatever I need to to have healthy babies, but I am worried about my job being flexible and letting me work from home. ;( I'm not complaining, just trying to process.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling stronger today, but I imagine some days are easier than others. you are always so sweet reaching out to others. Make sure you take time for yourself.
> 
> It is chilly in Atlanta with a low of 55 degrees today. Yay for sweater weather!

Yea for finding out what baby A is!!! And yep i totaly understand, you will do whatever you need for the babies health, but you have to figure things out too, sometimes its not easy, and hopefully your job will be flexible enough that you can still work from home and not have the worry.

Wow you guys really cooled down i cant say as i am all that happy about sweater weather, and up here in Chicago, we have only been hitting a high of 65 brrrrrrr, today was better it was in the mid 70's and nice and sunny. Ugh i am so not ready for winter lol.


----------



## onmymind17

I don't know about the stats or fertilization rates, but if you truly would rather wait until day 5 and just see if either continue to grow, then tell your clinic. You are the patient, they are your embies, and your opinion on the matter has to be a part of the equation. Have you talked to your nurse/dr about possibly waiting until day 5?[/QUOTE]

I haven't asked. I actually just got a message when I got out of work. They will call in the AM to confirm the appointment, so I will ask then. I just don't know enough. I am wondering if reading up on it as much as I have has just stirred my anxiety about it. I like to control situations, so I don't always let go and let things happen :) I think I will dig around with them tomorrow, though...thanks![/QUOTE]

Honey i am wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow and i am throwing tons of :dust: to you, and tons of sticky stuff too. I have read that day 3 transfers are better, they say the embies grow better in the mother than in the dish. There was one woman who did IVF and had a 5 day transfer and it did not work, and then did another IVF and did a 3 day transfer and she is pg. I dont know enough about it though to say one way or the other, i would ask them why 3 day rather than 5 day and see what they say.


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> I haven't asked. I actually just got a message when I got out of work. They will call in the AM to confirm the appointment, so I will ask then. I just don't know enough. I am wondering if reading up on it as much as I have has just stirred my anxiety about it. I like to control situations, so I don't always let go and let things happen :) I think I will dig around with them tomorrow, though...thanks!

Sorry to jump in so late in the game but I had not looked at this thread...was led here by Indigo.

I am having a 5day transfer on Friday but they assured me that the success rates for 3 days and 5 are the same.

The reason the are doing a 3 day on you is because you have less than 5 embryos so they don't want to risk losing those by waiting...I agree with what you are saying but apparently they may have a better chance to make it in you than outside of you. So that is why.

I had been scheduled for a tentative 3 day too but they called me this morning and said we are going for the 5 day (so Friday)

I know people who have been successful on the 3 day so fingers crossed for you!!!!

https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif

sending you loads of positive vibes !


----------



## skye2010

Purple I'm so glad to hear you are feeling a little better today hon. Remember the grieving might come and go so don't be hard on yourself. :hugs::hugs: I'm glad that your fs could give you a helpline for your next pregnancy. There are people who actually suffer those illnesses and have healthy babies but on some of us it causes problems. I'm on heparin and asprin since the beginning of my pregnancy as a caution. Perhaps you can ask to be prescribed it even if your results come back clear. Cause the actual killer cell tests are not really carried away on NHS untill you have a few mc's. And your mc was maybe because of that. One good outcome though your next pregnancy (hopefully very soon) will be under control and you will have a healthy bb.:hugs::hugs:


HA well done for going through such a difficult healing process as well. You are a very brave woman:hugs::hugs: 

4ever there is absolutely no reason for you to wait at all for day 5. And 2 out of 9 is actually not a bad result at all. Every IVF is different and it's hard to get all eggs fertilised anyway. Don't forget it only takes 1 to have a healthy bb. Day 3 BFP's are as common as D5's. The only difference is when you have many fertilised and at a similar stage at D3 they wait to see which one is stronger. My friends D3 best embies declined at D5 and the smaller ones spurted out over night just before D5. But it really will not make any difference in your situation. Also remember they are suppose to be in your womb and not in a dish naturally so they are better snugged back in there asap.
Keep your hopes and prayers high sweetie. You have every reason to be hopeful when you have come this close. xxxxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, I hope thursday is treating you all well xx

Omm - I knew it was friday for your appointment - i think the different time zones are confusing the issue, and me :wacko: anyway - not long to wait now. I hope it goes well for you! :hugs:

lava - It must be so exciting! I am sorry though that you may have to be on bedrest - I hope work is accomodating! I know that would be so frustrating though although of course you know it's for the good of the babies and you xxx :hugs:

Skye - thanks for that, I didn't know you were doing heparin - does it leave you big bruises?? I did have it before but only for about 14 days (long enough!) and my stomach was one big bruise, can you inject in you stomach when you are pregnant?? sorry for all the questions I am very curious though. how are you feeling now?? and how's your mum doing?

HA, Never, Dwrgi, Wooly, Twinkle, Padbrat & butterfly- Big super :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you ladies today

fm - are you lurking?? hope your ok! :hugs:

forever and bearlake - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you ladies, here's some :dust: for you xxx


afm - well, Im doing ok, but (sorry tmi) Ive started bleeding again - it previously stopped about 8 days ago. could this be AF?? or is it normal to have on/off bleeding like this? (no pain/cramping - but then I think I am lucky cos I don't normally get any of that in a normal AF) when I had the scan done, the tech said everything was completely empty and no tissue or any thing was left that could be seen...I feel like I ask a lot of questions - sorry. but I would appreciate any advice, thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Purple So sorry to hear that you are bleeding again. It is odd that the tech said there was nothing left so you'd think that the last remains of the PG would have gone. Hmmm.... When I had my mc, it took about a month to clear, with three distinct periods of bleeding and severe pain, which suggested ectopic, so I can't really help you. Hope somebody else can! Thinking of you, and lots of treats for you tonight aka CHOCOLATE!

Big :hugs: to you hun!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all??? I hope you are all fine-thinking of you all, and sending big :hugs: to each and everybody!

I have got the WORST headache in the world and I have had it since AF arrived last Friday night. I am sure it is as Skye says, a result of all the hormones, but it is a killer, when you have to teach groups of 32 kids. :nope:

I'm trying to drink as much water as I can-any other suggestions??

I started the DHEA yesterday-I've scruitinized carefully and haven't found any extra hairs as yet, but it might be a bit soon for that! :rofl:

I did have my consult, and she said that there were no other eggs, although there were cells in some follicles. She was adamant that Ovitrel was given at right time, and that it was "down to my low amh." However, she said that if I were to do another cycle, then we could change the trigger shot if I wanted. Hmmmm... so I wasn't convinced. I am conivinced I ovulated straight after trigger shot and two eggs were what was left. Grr. I think it would be good to go to another clinic and explain the situation and see what they say. Am defo going to stick at the DHEA for three months, and another treatment cycle in Jan??

Anyway, big hugs and love to you all, 
Amandaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

And also, good luck with finding out the sex of Baby A, Lava, that must be so exciting!! Hope work will be accomodating with regard to bedrest and flexible working-but you'll be the expert on advising them, so stick to your guns, hun!

Good luck tomorrow Chris-SSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting for you!

Love to everybody!
xx


----------



## 4everyoung

Onmymind...thank you for your thoughts. I am calmer today. I agree...in my body asap! I write letters to my babies and I will feel more settled when I'm writing to them as they're trying to grow in me. Thanks for your kind words :)


----------



## 4everyoung

LLbean said:


> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> I haven't asked. I actually just got a message when I got out of work. They will call in the AM to confirm the appointment, so I will ask then. I just don't know enough. I am wondering if reading up on it as much as I have has just stirred my anxiety about it. I like to control situations, so I don't always let go and let things happen :) I think I will dig around with them tomorrow, though...thanks!
> 
> Sorry to jump in so late in the game but I had not looked at this thread...was led here by Indigo.
> 
> I am having a 5day transfer on Friday but they assured me that the success rates for 3 days and 5 are the same.
> 
> The reason the are doing a 3 day on you is because you have less than 5 embryos so they don't want to risk losing those by waiting...I agree with what you are saying but apparently they may have a better chance to make it in you than outside of you. So that is why.
> 
> I had been scheduled for a tentative 3 day too but they called me this morning and said we are going for the 5 day (so Friday)
> 
> I know people who have been successful on the 3 day so fingers crossed for you!!!!
> 
> https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif
> 
> sending you loads of positive vibes !Click to expand...

Thank you, LL! I am hoping they'll flourish in their true home--my body! Thank you for sending me good thoughts!!

PS I grew up about half an hour from LL Bean in Maine :)


----------



## 4everyoung

skye2010 said:


> Purple I'm so glad to hear you are feeling a little better today hon. Remember the grieving might come and go so don't be hard on yourself. :hugs::hugs: I'm glad that your fs could give you a helpline for your next pregnancy. There are people who actually suffer those illnesses and have healthy babies but on some of us it causes problems. I'm on heparin and asprin since the beginning of my pregnancy as a caution. Perhaps you can ask to be prescribed it even if your results come back clear. Cause the actual killer cell tests are not really carried away on NHS untill you have a few mc's. And your mc was maybe because of that. One good outcome though your next pregnancy (hopefully very soon) will be under control and you will have a healthy bb.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> HA well done for going through such a difficult healing process as well. You are a very brave woman:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 4ever there is absolutely no reason for you to wait at all for day 5. And 2 out of 9 is actually not a bad result at all. Every IVF is different and it's hard to get all eggs fertilised anyway. Don't forget it only takes 1 to have a healthy bb. Day 3 BFP's are as common as D5's. The only difference is when you have many fertilised and at a similar stage at D3 they wait to see which one is stronger. My friends D3 best embies declined at D5 and the smaller ones spurted out over night just before D5. But it really will not make any difference in your situation. Also remember they are suppose to be in your womb and not in a dish naturally so they are better snugged back in there asap.
> Keep your hopes and prayers high sweetie. You have every reason to be hopeful when you have come this close. xxxxx :dust::dust::dust:


Thank you Skye--My DH just pointed out to me that I actually only had SEVEN, not NINE as I've been broadcasting :) Apparently I was loopy after the procedure haha..

Anyway, thank you for the comments--I definitely want them in my womb asap! Thank you for the dust!


----------



## 4everyoung

LL--Keep us posted! Good luck to you as well! xoxo


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies just popping by with :hugs: and :dust: for all x

Purple I am so sorry you are bleeding again. Afraid I have no advice to give just :hugs: for you :hugs:

Dwrgi hope the headache clears soon :hugs:

Sorry to those not mentioned personally but you are all in my thoughts and daily I pray you get your BFPs and super sticky beans soon and to those who have their BFPs I pray your LOs go from strength to strength and full term :hugs::dust::friends:

AFM firmly on the whatever wagon and unsure when or if I have ovulated :) Keeping busy with my furbabies, baking/cooking, housework, losing weight, getting fit and doing patchwork :)


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung what time is your transfer? Thinking of you!


----------



## LLbean

got my call...tomorrow the transfer is at 12:30pm...I have to be there at 12:15 with a very full bladder


----------



## 4everyoung

Transfer at 11:20! Thanks for the thoughts :0) xo


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> Transfer at 11:20! Thanks for the thoughts :0) xo

I will visualize sticky beans for you!!!!


----------



## purplelou

good luck LL and foreveryoung xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> afm - well, Im doing ok, but (sorry tmi) Ive started bleeding again - it previously stopped about 8 days ago. could this be AF?? or is it normal to have on/off bleeding like this? (no pain/cramping - but then I think I am lucky cos I don't normally get any of that in a normal AF) when I had the scan done, the tech said everything was completely empty and no tissue or any thing was left that could be seen...I feel like I ask a lot of questions - sorry. but I would appreciate any advice, thanks ladies :hugs:

Lou, it is extremely unlikely that this is AF. Typically she won't show until roughly 28 days (or however long your cycle tends to be) after all the hcg is gone from your system. I know for some women it is not unusual for bleeding to stop and start again, but I've never experienced it. The two big questions this raises for me are, are they following your hcg down to zero (by repeating blood tests until it's gone), and do you have any signs of infection (fever, foul odor)? If you still have some hcg in your system, it's continued mc bleeding and not AF. If your hcg isn't dropping at the expected rate, it could be that there is some retained tissue in your uterus and you might need a D&C (ERPC) to remove it. If there is some retained tissue that hangs around too long, it is possible to develop an infection.

The other possibility is, if your bleeding stopped long enough ago and this is just spotting, it's possible that this is mid-cycle or ovulation spotting. Even if you've never experienced that before, it's not unusual for the first cycle post-mc to be a little wonky. 

However, since the possibility of retained tissue and/or infection poses risks to your health and future fertility, I would err on the side of caution and call your dr. I'm sure everything will be fine in the end though - I don't want to frighten you. :hugs:

And remember, there is no such thing on here as tmi or too many questions. That's why we're here! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thank You!!!! 

For all the hugs!!! 

OMM I know you didn't mean to upset me :hugs:

LL & 4ever - hope the transfers are a success!

HA - I had a feeling sorry for myself moment too. 

Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## purplelou

thanks HA - they advised me to do a urine pregnancy test after 2 weeks to check - I did one yesterday - faintly positive still (but that's only one week) so probably MC bleeding still then. Im well in myself, no signs of infection etc. I think you are right, just needed someone to confirm it for me. thank you again :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung....waiting to hear. Also wanted to share something with you so you see that a 3day transfer DOES work :flower::flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-triplets-multiples/690863-twins-via-ivf-6.html#post12718037 look at post 58!


----------



## onmymind17

LLbean said:


> got my call...tomorrow the transfer is at 12:30pm...I have to be there at 12:15 with a very full bladder




4everyoung said:


> Transfer at 11:20! Thanks for the thoughts :0) xo

Ladies i am sending you all kinds of sticky thoughts, i pray that your transfers go perfect tomorrow!!!!!! I love it 9/9 and you will be pg for 9 months!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Loads of baby :dust: and sticky thoughts for the ladies having transfers done :dust:


----------



## Bearlake

OMG you guys are racing; so many pages to read since yesterday! 

Purple, sorry about the bleeding. I seem to remember bleeding/spotting for awhile after my mc but my AF wasn't too late if I remember correctly. Good news about your appt. Hopefully you'll get your sticky bean soon and the heparin & aspiring will do the trick. 

OMM good luck for your appointment tomorrow! Do you have your list of questions ready?

4ever & LL I'll keep sending you extra-super-duper-positive-stickybean- vibes for your transfers tomorrow! 

Skye I don't have any concrete evidence that my eggs are 'duff' just feeling a bit negative and worried at times. :cry:

AFM Got a call from the embryologist today and they recommended day 5 transfer on Saturday. So far 5 embryos are looking good. 
I am also feeling teeny bit better, had to go to bed early yesterday as I was feeling SO bloated and miserable and was really worrying that they will cancel my trasfer because of the OHSS. This morning though I feel like the inflatable balloon in my belly is little deflated. Upwards and onwards.


Sorry I didn't mention all of you, 
sending you huge amounts of :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> afm - well, Im doing ok, but (sorry tmi) Ive started bleeding again - it previously stopped about 8 days ago. could this be AF?? or is it normal to have on/off bleeding like this? (no pain/cramping - but then I think I am lucky cos I don't normally get any of that in a normal AF) when I had the scan done, the tech said everything was completely empty and no tissue or any thing was left that could be seen...I feel like I ask a lot of questions - sorry. but I would appreciate any advice, thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Lou, it is extremely unlikely that this is AF. Typically she won't show until roughly 28 days (or however long your cycle tends to be) after all the hcg is gone from your system. I know for some women it is not unusual for bleeding to stop and start again, but I've never experienced it. The two big questions this raises for me are, are they following your hcg down to zero (by repeating blood tests until it's gone), and do you have any signs of infection (fever, foul odor)? If you still have some hcg in your system, it's continued mc bleeding and not AF. If your hcg isn't dropping at the expected rate, it could be that there is some retained tissue in your uterus and you might need a D&C (ERPC) to remove it. If there is some retained tissue that hangs around too long, it is possible to develop an infection.
> 
> The other possibility is, if your bleeding stopped long enough ago and this is just spotting, it's possible that this is mid-cycle or ovulation spotting. Even if you've never experienced that before, it's not unusual for the first cycle post-mc to be a little wonky.
> 
> However, since the possibility of retained tissue and/or infection poses risks to your health and future fertility, I would err on the side of caution and call your dr. I'm sure everything will be fine in the end though - I don't want to frighten you. :hugs:
> 
> And remember, there is no such thing on here as tmi or too many questions. That's why we're here! :hugs:Click to expand...

Purple, i agree with HA on all of this, for me with all 4 m/c the bleeding stopped and then af showed right on her normal schedule. I would take HA's suggestion and call your doc, just to be sure. Oh and i agree there is no such thing as TMI or too many questions, we are here to support each other, and if you dont ask questions, how can we support lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Sorry double posted


----------



## onmymind17

Are any of you ladies having problems with this, if i am on the main over 35 thread page, it shows like i am not logged in, but if i click on a specific thread like this one then it shows i am logged in, and what is even more strange, its only doing it with the over 35 section, everything else is fine.


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> OK are any of you ladies having this problem, if i am on the main thread page, i am showing i am not logged in, but if i click on a thread like this one, i am logged in. So weird!!

I'm not having that! You're just special :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Thank for the sticky thoughts, everyone!

I had my transfer today--2 embryos. 1=8DF 1=5BF The endocrinologist said there were reasons to be hopeful and positive about either/both embryos, which is always nice to hear :)

At any rate, they gave me some Valium which made the process much more pleasant, though the full bladder thing was a bit on the intense side, I must admit. 

Thanks again to everyone. I'm sending sticky thoughts to all of you out there as well. Let's see some BFPs in a few weeks, shall we ladies!? 

Thanks for being here. It means a great deal to me. xoxox


----------



## Macwooly

4everyoung - sending loads of sticky thoughts :dust:


----------



## LLbean

sounds good 4ever!!!!

Again, look at the link I sent you. It will help you feel better :D


----------



## Bearlake

Oh sorry 4ever, I got my dates mixed up, you had your transfer already!
Take it easy & loads of sticky baby dust for you


----------



## LLbean

ok I have to ask...what is 5BF & 8DF mean?


----------



## 4everyoung

LLbean said:


> ok I have to ask...what is 5BF & 8DF mean?

So apparently there are three ways the measure the viability of the embryos. The number is how many cells there are (starting with one, this is how many have split today, day 3). 6-8 is ideal, but the Dr told me that my "5" was a "4" this morning, so it would be a "6" by the end of today as it's already gotten to "5". 

The B and D are on a scale: ABCD--This has to do with the fragmentation--cellular material can break off as cell divide. The degree of fragmentation is somewhat reflective of the quality of the embryo. A is highest, D is lowest in terms of implantation.

The F= Fair on a scale of Good Fair and Poor. This has to do with the symmetry, the effect of which is unclear as it relates to implantation. I asked if there was a concern with an "F" and they said no, that they never get "G"s and "F" is what they are going for.

The doc told me that he's seen all variations work out and that he thinks we have reason to remain hopeful, cautiously optimistic. :)

Hope this clears it up. It's all very fascinating LOL


----------



## 4everyoung

Bearlake said:


> Oh sorry 4ever, I got my dates mixed up, you had your transfer already!
> Take it easy & loads of sticky baby dust for you

No worries and THANK YOU. Right back atcha tomorrow :D


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I have to ask...what is 5BF & 8DF mean?
> 
> So apparently there are three ways the measure the viability of the embryos. The number is how many cells there are (starting with one, this is how many have split today, day 3). 6-8 is ideal, but the Dr told me that my "5" was a "4" this morning, so it would be a "6" by the end of today as it's already gotten to "5".
> 
> The B and D are on a scale: ABCD--This has to do with the fragmentation--cellular material can break off as cell divide. The degree of fragmentation is somewhat reflective of the quality of the embryo. A is highest, D is lowest in terms of implantation.
> 
> The F= Fair on a scale of Good Fair and Poor. This has to do with the symmetry, the effect of which is unclear as it relates to implantation. I asked if there was a concern with an "F" and they said no, that they never get "G"s and "F" is what they are going for.
> 
> The doc told me that he's seen all variations work out and that he thinks we have reason to remain hopeful, cautiously optimistic. :)
> 
> Hope this clears it up. It's all very fascinating LOLClick to expand...

Wow, it's like Diamonds! LOL...clarity, cut, color and carats LOL

Well they are our little diamonds and worth so much more!

Thanks for the clarification. Did they give you a picture of your embryos?


----------



## 4everyoung

LLbean said:


> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I have to ask...what is 5BF & 8DF mean?
> 
> So apparently there are three ways the measure the viability of the embryos. The number is how many cells there are (starting with one, this is how many have split today, day 3). 6-8 is ideal, but the Dr told me that my "5" was a "4" this morning, so it would be a "6" by the end of today as it's already gotten to "5".
> 
> The B and D are on a scale: ABCD--This has to do with the fragmentation--cellular material can break off as cell divide. The degree of fragmentation is somewhat reflective of the quality of the embryo. A is highest, D is lowest in terms of implantation.
> 
> The F= Fair on a scale of Good Fair and Poor. This has to do with the symmetry, the effect of which is unclear as it relates to implantation. I asked if there was a concern with an "F" and they said no, that they never get "G"s and "F" is what they are going for.
> 
> The doc told me that he's seen all variations work out and that he thinks we have reason to remain hopeful, cautiously optimistic. :)
> 
> Hope this clears it up. It's all very fascinating LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, it's like Diamonds! LOL...clarity, cut, color and carats LOL
> 
> Well they are our little diamonds and worth so much more!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Did they give you a picture of your embryos?Click to expand...


Haha! That's a great analogy! YES, I have middle-class diamonds and embryos--which is apt! :) 

I did get pictures of the embryos. I have to admit, they have my ample divisions and my husbands fragmented outsides LOL

Anyway, I thought the pictures were pretty cool. As I was enjoying my Valium today, I said to DH: If we hadn't had to go through all of this, we would never have gotten these cool pics! Those suckers who conceive naturally don't get photos of their little beings at 5 cells old! Hopefully it will all be a fun story to tell our babies one day when they're older :D


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I have to ask...what is 5BF & 8DF mean?
> 
> So apparently there are three ways the measure the viability of the embryos. The number is how many cells there are (starting with one, this is how many have split today, day 3). 6-8 is ideal, but the Dr told me that my "5" was a "4" this morning, so it would be a "6" by the end of today as it's already gotten to "5".
> 
> The B and D are on a scale: ABCD--This has to do with the fragmentation--cellular material can break off as cell divide. The degree of fragmentation is somewhat reflective of the quality of the embryo. A is highest, D is lowest in terms of implantation.
> 
> The F= Fair on a scale of Good Fair and Poor. This has to do with the symmetry, the effect of which is unclear as it relates to implantation. I asked if there was a concern with an "F" and they said no, that they never get "G"s and "F" is what they are going for.
> 
> The doc told me that he's seen all variations work out and that he thinks we have reason to remain hopeful, cautiously optimistic. :)
> 
> Hope this clears it up. It's all very fascinating LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, it's like Diamonds! LOL...clarity, cut, color and carats LOL
> 
> Well they are our little diamonds and worth so much more!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Did they give you a picture of your embryos?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! That's a great analogy! YES, I have middle-class diamonds and embryos--which is apt! :)
> 
> I did get pictures of the embryos. I have to admit, they have my ample divisions and my husbands fragmented outsides LOL
> 
> Anyway, I thought the pictures were pretty cool. As I was enjoying my Valium today, I said to DH: If we hadn't had to go through all of this, we would never have gotten these cool pics! Those suckers who conceive naturally don't get photos of their little beings at 5 cells old! Hopefully it will all be a fun story to tell our babies one day when they're older :DClick to expand...

would love to see your picture of them :flower:


----------



## 4everyoung

would love to see your picture of them :flower:[/QUOTE]



I'll scan them tomorrow :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

4everyoung said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I have to ask...what is 5BF & 8DF mean?
> 
> So apparently there are three ways the measure the viability of the embryos. The number is how many cells there are (starting with one, this is how many have split today, day 3). 6-8 is ideal, but the Dr told me that my "5" was a "4" this morning, so it would be a "6" by the end of today as it's already gotten to "5".
> 
> The B and D are on a scale: ABCD--This has to do with the fragmentation--cellular material can break off as cell divide. The degree of fragmentation is somewhat reflective of the quality of the embryo. A is highest, D is lowest in terms of implantation.
> 
> The F= Fair on a scale of Good Fair and Poor. This has to do with the symmetry, the effect of which is unclear as it relates to implantation. I asked if there was a concern with an "F" and they said no, that they never get "G"s and "F" is what they are going for.
> 
> The doc told me that he's seen all variations work out and that he thinks we have reason to remain hopeful, cautiously optimistic. :)
> 
> Hope this clears it up. It's all very fascinating LOLClick to expand...

Thanks for the explanation. :thumbup: I'd read somewhere that different clinics have different grading scales. God forbid any of this business be standardized! :dohh: But it sounds like everything went great! 

FX'd LL and Bearlake have similarly good transfer news! :happydance:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Sorry I disappeared for a while there. I was a bit gutted the :witch: got me yet again and couldn't bear to be around this forum. Silly I know. Anyway, I've got over myself and I'm back. :blush:

Hope everyone's doing ok. Welcome 4everyoung & Bearlake! There's a lot to catch up on so I'm just going to send you all lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust:

Not much to tell you from here. I'm back to poas while I wait to ovulate. DH is still away though so this and the next 3 cycles are duds for me from the get go. So I'm just trying to do a good job with my temping. Not much else to do in terms of ttc until DH is back in November.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> OK are any of you ladies having this problem, if i am on the main thread page, i am showing i am not logged in, but if i click on a thread like this one, i am logged in. So weird!!
> 
> I'm not having that! You're just special :)Click to expand...

LOL, i think your right :happydance: I think it must be my work computer, my home one is fine lol.


----------



## onmymind17

manuiti said:


> :wave: Sorry I disappeared for a while there. I was a bit gutted the :witch: got me yet again and couldn't bear to be around this forum. Silly I know. Anyway, I've got over myself and I'm back. :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. Welcome 4everyoung & Bearlake! There's a lot to catch up on so I'm just going to send you all lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Not much to tell you from here. I'm back to poas while I wait to ovulate. DH is still away though so this and the next 3 cycles are duds for me from the get go. So I'm just trying to do a good job with my temping. Not much else to do in terms of ttc until DH is back in November.

Oh honey its not silly to need to take a step back now and then, i do it myself when things get to be just a bit too much. I am glad your back, and i am sorry you have to wait now, and that stupid AF showed :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

:hugs: Purple sorry for the bleeding hon, is it still going on? Did you call the dr?
I've been on Heparine and asprin since my egg transfer and did have massive bruises. Luckily not much pain. Progestrone shots on the bum is the killer :wacko:, didn't get that fortunately. I just have bum bullets instead which is not bad. I put on a lot of weight on holiday and I think the layer of fat on my tummy prevents the bruising. So I only have little prick stains visible. :happydance: I'm fat but bruiseless :winkwink: Purple I hope your period would settle soon, you would get pregnant again and the bb would stick by the help of all the meds. It really doesn't mean anything once you know it helps you. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

4evers embies pls pls pls stick and grow. :dust::dust:

Dwrgi v confusing indeed. Good idea to get a second opinion. Don't like the idea of clinics relying on patients opinion on trigger or any medication. This girl I met said even Lister did that (A top notch clinic in London?????) All tx's is a bit of a trial process and you will get there sweetie.

I'm going downstairs for breakfast. Will continue soon xx


----------



## purplelou

thanks Skye - good to know these things just in case xx

Manuiti - so sorry the :witch: came. big :hugs: and welcome back xx


eta - I phoned the epu and they advied me the on/off bleeding was fairly common and not to worry but to do another pregnancy test in 1 week to see if hcg left in my system and to call them with the results. they did say I could go in and have the test done, but it seems a bit of a faff and they a lot of people feel the same - thanks again ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

manuiti said:


> :wave: Sorry I disappeared for a while there. I was a bit gutted the :witch: got me yet again and couldn't bear to be around this forum. Silly I know. Anyway, I've got over myself and I'm back. :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. Welcome 4everyoung & Bearlake! There's a lot to catch up on so I'm just going to send you all lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Not much to tell you from here. I'm back to poas while I wait to ovulate. DH is still away though so this and the next 3 cycles are duds for me from the get go. So I'm just trying to do a good job with my temping. Not much else to do in terms of ttc until DH is back in November.

Don't worry Manuiti, we are here whenever you need us. It's a long stretch till November-you are very strong to be able to cope with this scenario. I hope that you can turn to us whenever you feel a bit low, or need like minded souls to vent to. 

Good luck with the temping! I love the avatar pic-is he yours??? How gorgeous!

Stay strong hun, and big hugs! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Manuiti :hugs: Sometimes we all need a break but glad you're back :hugs:

Your dog is just adorable :kiss:


----------



## manuiti

Thank you! You're all so lovely! :flower:



Dwrgi said:


> I love the avatar pic-is he yours??? How gorgeous!




Macwooly said:


> Your dog is just adorable :kiss:

Yes! He is my boy. :happydance: 7 year old sprolly who I rescued when he was 13 months old. He's my little rock. I've been trying to settle on an avatar pic that I like and with all the talk about pets I thought I'd give this one a go and I like! I think this is the one I'm going to stay with now. :)


----------



## purplelou

OMM - how did your appointment go??


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> OMM - how did your appointment go??

Ladies i am so sorry it took me so long to get back to you, as i have been running around today.

OK, so, i absolutly loved the new doc, they were so nice and she is very informed and open to everything. I have to say i am a bit overwhelmed, there are so many things i have to do before we can even start. I feel like i am back at square one starting all this fertility stuff all over again. I have to go in and have day 3 blood tests and u/s which i figured, i also have to have an updated pap, which i took care of yesterday, i have to have a mamogram, and since i have never had one i am not looking forward to that :blush:, i have to have another hysterosonogram test, she said she knows my tubes are open, but wants to make doubly sure that there is nothing wrong with the uterus, and take that factor out as to why we lost 4, i have to see a high risk ob and have them check me out to make sure i am able to have a baby, now this one ticks me off, i know i am type II diabetic, but i dont know how i am going to get them to see me when i am not pg, and of course its more time and money i have to spend. DH has to go in for bloods, and a new sperm analysis, and all of this has to be completed before we can even come up with a treatment plan:dohh:. I have already set up the mamogram, that will be sept 24th, i have to call the high risk doctor (She originally wanted me to go see this one doctor that is like 30 miles from me, i said uh no, i dealt with this other one when i was pg the first time, and i will go there. Then she writes me a script for pre natal vit, i said i take the rainbow brand and she is like ohhhhhh you have to have the dha, and i told her about my reaction to that stuff, and she is like ohhhh ok you can use yours, ummmmm yea, i am not going to pay $40 a month for perscription pre natals when the others are just as good. 

Also, i found out my AMH was 0.7 i did not even know that the old place ran that test, they never said anything to me. So now we are trying to figure out if we should go with donor eggs, or give mine a try. She said i would have a 2% chance of getting pg with my eggs, and a 65% chance if we used donor eggs. I just dont know which way to go. Part of the problem is i was going to use this program called compassionate care program, and if i qualified (Which i had a good chance at) i would get the meds for the IVF cycle for free, well if we use donor eggs i dont think i can use that, and we dont have the money to pay $4000 in meds for the donor. OMG, my head is spinning right now, i am so unsure of what to do.


----------



## manuiti

Oh my goodness that is a LOT of information for you to take in! I'm glad you liked your new doc though!!! :thumbup: And I hope you're able to get all those appointments sorted out quickly so you can get moving again.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Chris, that is a tough choice about the donor eggs.


----------



## Macwooly

OMM :hugs: So pleased you like you new doctor :thumbup: But such a lot of information and some tough decisions to make. I know you will find the right decision and God will bless you with your long deserved LO(s) :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Chris

How are you?? I hope that you have managed to process some of what the new doc said. It's fabulous that you like her and also great that she sounds so thorough. You don't want to leave anything to chance! Brilliant all round! Hm, I read your post and went away and thought about it and have come up with my tuppence worth! Considering your amh, I would go straight for donor eggs. I know it is a HUGE mental obstacle, and one that I am grappling with myself, but you want to give yourself the best chance possible of getting that little bub in your arms. IVF (and IUI) is a HUGELY emotional treatment, and you want to feel that you are giving yourself the best chance from the very outset. Yes, some people will claim that they conceived with practically zero zero amh but I think they are few and far between. It is a HUGE blow to go through IVF with a BFN at the end of it-with a possible chance of 60% success with DE, I think it's a no-brainer. That is my view and sermon for today, so AMEN!!!! 

Hope you don't mind my directness; I know the emotional toil of IVF, because you do it to be successful, not to fail. You want to minimise your chances of failure-so that you do get your longed for baby. I also keep thinking about what Padbrat said-it will be your blood, your womb, you will give birth to the baby-it will be yours!

Anyway, hope this helps. 

Lots of love to you, hun! And please don't post any longer about 75 degree temperatures!!!!! It's already practically arctic in the UK already, and I am VERY jealous!! :growlmad::growlmad :haha::haha::haha::haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but after my last IVF and the horrendous OHSS I needed a break from it all. My hormones seemed to have been sent crazy as my periods stopped etc.

Well my period was a few days late again this month and my doc told me to test to rule out a BFP before he did hormone tests again. To my absolute disbelief I tested positive on Thursday night with a HPT. I couldn't sleep all night and went to the hospital yesterday to insist on a beta HCG blood test due to th last MC. My numbers are 550 at 4 weeks 1 day so I am cautiously over the moon. I can't believe it after all this time and IVF's etc we managed a BFP and naturally.

Reason for my post is ladies, never give up hope as miracles do happen. I know it is very early days and I am not out of the woods yet but the signs this time are good. 

We are not telling anyone yet due to past history but inside I am a mixture of sheer delight and terror but I am trying my best to let the delight take over.

Keep strong ladies and thank you all for being there when I needed people who understood, you are all amazing:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Carole it is so good to hear from you and with such amazing news, huge congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can understand you being cautious but really hope that this is a sticky bean for you - that HCG level sounds pretty good I would think. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted for a while but after my last IVF and the horrendous OHSS I needed a break from it all. My hormones seemed to have been sent crazy as my periods stopped etc.
> 
> Well my period was a few days late again this month and my doc told me to test to rule out a BFP before he did hormone tests again. To my absolute disbelief I tested positive on Thursday night with a HPT. I couldn't sleep all night and went to the hospital yesterday to insist on a beta HCG blood test due to th last MC. My numbers are 550 at 4 weeks 1 day so I am cautiously over the moon. I can't believe it after all this time and IVF's etc we managed a BFP and naturally.
> 
> Reason for my post is ladies, never give up hope as miracles do happen. I know it is very early days and I am not out of the woods yet but the signs this time are good.
> 
> We are not telling anyone yet due to past history but inside I am a mixture of sheer delight and terror but I am trying my best to let the delight take over.
> 
> Keep strong ladies and thank you all for being there when I needed people who understood, you are all amazing:hugs:

OMG Carol, this is absolutely amazing news and I am SOOOOOOOOOO delighted for you! Wait there for me to do the necessaries-
:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:! 

You must be sooooo excited, and it just shows, never give up hope! It is lovely to hear from you and I thought of you often, particularly after what happened with your last IVF-what a brilliant result after all of that!! 

Take it easy, relax and ENJOY!!

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and lots and lots of love and HUGE congratulations also!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## italianqtpie

Congrats, Carol!!! 

I am new around here, and as much as i'd love to catch up with 736 pages, I think I will slide in right here and get to know you amazing ladies !


----------



## LLbean

caroleb73 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Congrats, Carole!!! I am on my cell phone or would do.a.bunch of jumping emoticons. So happy for you.

OMM,
Wonderful news that you like your doctor. That is half the battle! Lots to think about, but I like the advice about donor eggs.


----------



## Macwooly

Carole congratulations :happydance: Praying you have a healthy and happy pregnancy and that your LO goes full term x


----------



## NorthStar

Congratulations carole that is wonderful news.

OMM it's a decision only you can make, but for something this important if it were me I'd want the best chances possible, and I'd beg or borrow the extra money if need be :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Congratulations Carole!!!! Wonderful, wonderful news!!!!
:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Carole ,:happydance::happydance:Brilliant news,wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Manuiti,hi :hugs:I adore your avatar ,soooo cute ,welcome back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris :hugs::hugs:Hi huni ,don't know wot to advice you but I know u will make the right decision and we will be here for u no matter wot on your wonderful journey :kiss:,and u will be blessed with that extra sticky bean :hugs:,come on Hun ,u are one step closer ,keep going ,love always despie ,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> How are you?? I hope that you have managed to process some of what the new doc said. It's fabulous that you like her and also great that she sounds so thorough. You don't want to leave anything to chance! Brilliant all round! Hm, I read your post and went away and thought about it and have come up with my tuppence worth! Considering your amh, I would go straight for donor eggs. I know it is a HUGE mental obstacle, and one that I am grappling with myself, but you want to give yourself the best chance possible of getting that little bub in your arms. IVF (and IUI) is a HUGELY emotional treatment, and you want to feel that you are giving yourself the best chance from the very outset. Yes, some people will claim that they conceived with practically zero zero amh but I think they are few and far between. It is a HUGE blow to go through IVF with a BFN at the end of it-with a possible chance of 60% success with DE, I think it's a no-brainer. That is my view and sermon for today, so AMEN!!!!
> 
> Hope you don't mind my directness; I know the emotional toil of IVF, because you do it to be successful, not to fail. You want to minimise your chances of failure-so that you do get your longed for baby. I also keep thinking about what Padbrat said-it will be your blood, your womb, you will give birth to the baby-it will be yours!
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps.
> 
> Lots of love to you, hun! And please don't post any longer about 75 degree temperatures!!!!! It's already practically arctic in the UK already, and I am VERY jealous!! :growlmad::growlmad :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Honey thank you so much for your wise thoughts, you are right, i have gone through some really tough time since yesterday, i am surprised i did not burn out my brain. I think i have come to terms with using the donor eggs, the pro's for using them are so much greater than the cons. And PadBrat is right, it will be my blood that will be feeding this baby, i will feel it move and give birth to it, and i will get to watch it grow. I want a child, and i have to get the best possible chances that i can, we only have one shot at this. Your also right about the IVF taking a toll on you, and one bonus to doing the donor eggs, is i wont have to go through all the meds and the retrevial, i also will reduce my risk of downs a lot, so all in all, i do believe that is the way to go. Thanks so much for your thoughts on this, i really appreciate it!!

And lol on the arctic in the UK, dont worry we will be there pretty soon, its just so hard we had such a hot summer, with most days being in the upper 90's and low 100's and now all of a sudden we snap down to the mid 60's to 70's lol. Hey at least you guys wont have to worry about another blizzard, that one last year was a doozy lol.


----------



## onmymind17

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted for a while but after my last IVF and the horrendous OHSS I needed a break from it all. My hormones seemed to have been sent crazy as my periods stopped etc.
> 
> Well my period was a few days late again this month and my doc told me to test to rule out a BFP before he did hormone tests again. To my absolute disbelief I tested positive on Thursday night with a HPT. I couldn't sleep all night and went to the hospital yesterday to insist on a beta HCG blood test due to th last MC. My numbers are 550 at 4 weeks 1 day so I am cautiously over the moon. I can't believe it after all this time and IVF's etc we managed a BFP and naturally.
> 
> Reason for my post is ladies, never give up hope as miracles do happen. I know it is very early days and I am not out of the woods yet but the signs this time are good.
> 
> We are not telling anyone yet due to past history but inside I am a mixture of sheer delight and terror but I am trying my best to let the delight take over.
> 
> Keep strong ladies and thank you all for being there when I needed people who understood, you are all amazing:hugs:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh honey i am so very excited for you!!!! After all i have been going through the past couple of days, you just brought a beautiful ray of sunshine to me with this, you could not have made my day better!!! And dang 550 at 4 weeks, i am thinking maybe there is more than one little one in there!!! I am sending you every piece of sticky stuff i can find, fantastic ass news!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

italianqtpie said:


> Congrats, Carol!!!
> 
> I am new around here, and as much as i'd love to catch up with 736 pages, I think I will slide in right here and get to know you amazing ladies !

LOL, slide right on in!!!! Welcome to our little family here, these are the best ladies you ever wanted to meet!!


----------



## onmymind17

NorthStar said:


> Congratulations carole that is wonderful news.
> 
> OMM it's a decision only you can make, but for something this important if it were me I'd want the best chances possible, and I'd beg or borrow the extra money if need be :hugs:

Yea, i think i have made the decision to go with the donor eggs, and i already told dh that maybe we could go stand at an intersection with collection cups:haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris :hugs::hugs:Hi huni ,don't know wot to advice you but I know u will make the right decision and we will be here for u no matter wot on your wonderful journey :kiss:,and u will be blessed with that extra sticky bean :hugs:,come on Hun ,u are one step closer ,keep going ,love always despie ,xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks honey, its the love and friendship of you ladies that keeps me going. Now that i have set my mind to using the donor eggs, i am already planning things for the baby lol. Hopefully i am not setting myself up for failure even with the donor eggs, but i cant help it, DH and i are already talking about where we can move things to clear out a room lol.


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Chris :hugs::hugs:Hi huni ,don't know wot to advice you but I know u will make the right decision and we will be here for u no matter wot on your wonderful journey :kiss:,and u will be blessed with that extra sticky bean :hugs:,come on Hun ,u are one step closer ,keep going ,love always despie ,xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks honey, its the love and friendship of you ladies that keeps me going. Now that i have set my mind to using the donor eggs, i am already planning things for the baby lol. Hopefully i am not setting myself up for failure even with the donor eggs, but i cant help it, DH and i are already talking about where we can move things to clear out a room lol.Click to expand...

Just u go right ahead Hun and plan that nursery u are gonna need one pretty soon and I feel so excited that I can share your journey with you,am so bloody happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted for a while but after my last IVF and the horrendous OHSS I needed a break from it all. My hormones seemed to have been sent crazy as my periods stopped etc.
> 
> Well my period was a few days late again this month and my doc told me to test to rule out a BFP before he did hormone tests again. To my absolute disbelief I tested positive on Thursday night with a HPT. I couldn't sleep all night and went to the hospital yesterday to insist on a beta HCG blood test due to th last MC. My numbers are 550 at 4 weeks 1 day so I am cautiously over the moon. I can't believe it after all this time and IVF's etc we managed a BFP and naturally.
> 
> Reason for my post is ladies, never give up hope as miracles do happen. I know it is very early days and I am not out of the woods yet but the signs this time are good.
> 
> We are not telling anyone yet due to past history but inside I am a mixture of sheer delight and terror but I am trying my best to let the delight take over.
> 
> Keep strong ladies and thank you all for being there when I needed people who understood, you are all amazing:hugs:

OMG Carole!!! You have been on my mind so often - your journey has been so full of nightmares, this baby is truly a miracle no matter what happens. I am over the moon for you!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Carole - wonderful brilliant and fabulous news! congratulations!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## purplelou

OMM - I am so happy that your appointment went so well, and it sounds like you have made a plan for how to proceed. I am so very excited for you!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good day. My parents have come down so I don't have long, so I just wanted to wish everyone a happy weekend and big :hugs: to you all xxxxx

oh, and welcome Italianqt :hi: hope your stay here is short :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

purplelou said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good day. My parents have come down so I don't have long, so I just wanted to wish everyone a happy weekend and big :hugs: to you all xxxxx
> 
> oh, and welcome Italianqt :hi: hope your stay here is short :flower:

Purple,massive hugs huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Chris, am glad that you have come to terms with the donor eggs option - this will really bring the vision of a LO coming very soon into reality so I'm not surprised you are planning. it's very exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hi: Welcome to the thread italianqt!


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Chris :hugs::hugs:Hi huni ,don't know wot to advice you but I know u will make the right decision and we will be here for u no matter wot on your wonderful journey :kiss:,and u will be blessed with that extra sticky bean :hugs:,come on Hun ,u are one step closer ,keep going ,love always despie ,xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks honey, its the love and friendship of you ladies that keeps me going. Now that i have set my mind to using the donor eggs, i am already planning things for the baby lol. Hopefully i am not setting myself up for failure even with the donor eggs, but i cant help it, DH and i are already talking about where we can move things to clear out a room lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Just u go right ahead Hun and plan that nursery u are gonna need one pretty soon and I feel so excited that I can share your journey with you,am so bloody happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww and i am so happy i have you to share it with, remember honey, you and me, we are going to get pg with super duper sticky beans!!!!! Come on ladies, lets all get super duper sticky beans, they will be so sticky that at 40 weeks we will be hopping up and down trying to get them out lol.


----------



## caroleb73

Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes, you guys are what have kept me sane in the last 2.5 years. I am trying to keep calm until my first scan on 24th September but must admit I am scared senseless. I am sure I will feel better once I have seen my bean on the scan. 

Welcome to all the new ladies, you are in the right place as all the ladies on here are amazing and will give you all the support that you need.

I am resting at home today so will try and catch up with some of the previous pages and respond.

Take care all and have a great day


----------



## padbrat

Hey Carole! Many congratulations... I am hoping that you are starting the threads lucky streak!! All the very best!

OMM I don't know about you, but just coming to a decision and having a plan makes such a huge difference to my mental state. I know it is a hard decision to come to use donor eggs... took us a long time to get our heads round it... but I do ttruley believe that if this is going to give us the best chance of a healthy child then to hell with it all and I am gonna do it. Also, as you say, it seems a lot less traumatic on our bodies than IVF. Have you picked a clinic yet?

Dwrgi - how are you doing chick? Have you decided what you want to do yet?

Lava any news on baby 2 sex?... how are you?

Skye you are an absolute wonder.... pregnant, looking after your Mum and still find time to check in on us??? 

Purps, HA and Never, how you guys holding up?

FM, Butterfly, Twinks and everyone else... mucho hugs...

Welcome new ladies


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi... I also think you need to get a second opinon on what happened with your IVF.... not 100% that I like your clinic/doc/follow up plan...


----------



## Neversaynever

Just nipping out of lurkdom to say :yipee: congrats to Carole :hugs: hoping for a sticky and healthy nine months :hugs:

Chris...glad you have come to a decision and :dust: for the outcome

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else. 

AFM still lurking and avoiding TTC talk so will be in here less for a while. 

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys! How are you all today??? I hope that you are having a great weekend! It's cold and showery in the UK... boo hooo....

How are you Carole? I am so excited for you! Big :hugs:!

FM! Yoo hoo! Where are you? I'm worried about you! Please check in to let us know you're okay! I'm going to stalk your journal, like Lava! :hugs:

Hi Purple-how are you feeling hun?? Hope you're feeling a little bit stronger.:hugs:

Hey Macwooly, how are you too?? I think of you often and hope that you're feeling a little bit better! :hugs:

Chris, I shall be at that intersection with you, with a begging cup also!! I'll bring the sandwiches, you bring the deck chairs! Glad that you have a plan!:hugs:

Hi Skye (hope you're resting, young lady!), Lava, Padbrat, NorthStar, HA, Butterfly, Never, Manuiti, LLBean, Forever Young, Bear Lake, and everybody else who I may have missed! Big hugs to you all, and here's lots and lots of :dust: to us all!

AFM-am feeling a bit energised today. Tomorrow I'm going to make an appointment at IVF Wales for a second opinion. I'm not happy with what happened, and cannot believe that I only produced two eggs. My ar&e! Also, does anybody know where I stand with regard to treatment costs, as I only had half of what was itemised on the invoice? It may seem petty, but I need my pennies to carry on with this journey! 

Also, me and Him were out last night, and he (for the first time ever) said that he really wanted to be a father and was devastated by what happened. He'd found a book on infertility and had been reading it whilst waiting for me to meet him. He said that he'd not told me this before, as he didn't want to put more pressure on me, as he knew how badly this whole experience was affecting me..... Oh, God, I started to cry, there and then, in the middle of a Cardiff pub. He also said that he isn't remotely bothered about the genetic issue of donor eggs (he would say that though-how would he feel if it was donor sperm??) and even mentioned adoption... OMG. So much to think about. But, the general consensus is to have another go at IVF with my own eggs-probably with another centre, and then decide what to do, if that doesn't work-probably DE IVF. I like a plan girls, and here's mine! 

Still inspecting carefully for hairiness, but to date, I am glad to report that all seems to be as it always was! (DHEA side effects, yada yada!). 

I think I am on CD9 today-can't believe that I am back to checking ov dates, but haven't the stomach to chart temps just yet, and DTD this morning! Going to catch this egg-Carole, your story has been an inspiration!

Love to you all-big :hugs: to each and every one of you!

OMG-it is literally sheet rain now! Oh for some sunshine! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi - so glad your DH is wanting to go for it no matter what - it just keeps every option open and a great chance of success :happydance::happydance:

Can't believe that they have charged you for the whole IVF - that is surely wrong :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> Hello guys! How are you all today??? I hope that you are having a great weekend! It's cold and showery in the UK... boo hooo....
> 
> How are you Carole? I am so excited for you! Big :hugs:!
> 
> AFM-am feeling a bit energised today. Tomorrow I'm going to make an appointment at IVF Wales for a second opinion. I'm not happy with what happened, and cannot believe that I only produced two eggs. My ar&e! Also, does anybody know where I stand with regard to treatment costs, as I only had half of what was itemised on the invoice? It may seem petty, but I need my pennies to carry on with this journey!
> 
> Also, me and Him were out last night, and he (for the first time ever) said that he really wanted to be a father and was devastated by what happened. He'd found a book on infertility and had been reading it whilst waiting for me to meet him. He said that he'd not told me this before, as he didn't want to put more pressure on me, as he knew how badly this whole experience was affecting me..... Oh, God, I started to cry, there and then, in the middle of a Cardiff pub. He also said that he isn't remotely bothered about the genetic issue of donor eggs (he would say that though-how would he feel if it was donor sperm??) and even mentioned adoption... OMG. So much to think about. But, the general consensus is to have another go at IVF with my own eggs-probably with another centre, and then decide what to do, if that doesn't work-probably DE IVF. I like a plan girls, and here's mine!
> 
> Still inspecting carefully for hairiness, but to date, I am glad to report that all seems to be as it always was! (DHEA side effects, yada yada!).
> 
> I think I am on CD9 today-can't believe that I am back to checking ov dates, but haven't the stomach to chart temps just yet, and DTD this morning! Going to catch this egg-Carole, your story has been an inspiration!
> 
> Love to you all-big :hugs: to each and every one of you!
> 
> OMG-it is literally sheet rain now! Oh for some sunshine!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Dwrgi I am good today thanks, had a duvet day on the sofa and watched Wales play South Africa in the Rugby. Good game shame about the result you guys played great.

I am so happy to see your spirits lifted, IVF is very tough physically, mentally and definitely financially. It takes time to recover but I never thought I would concieve naturally and yet it has happened 2 months after my botched IVF attempt with horrendous OHSS. I always feel like it gives my fertility a boost as my cycles are normally 26 days but for 3-4 months after IVF they are a perfect 28!! Who knows it could happen for you. DH also had sperm issues the last IVF which he had never had before and I put him on Wellman Conception which I am sure helped as we only had the lastest SA 2 weeks before our hols and they had increased but only to 30M when they were 80M before but still very poor motility. I didn't think we had a hope and was planning on going back to the horible clinic this week to ask for my frozen eggs to be moved and prepare for a FET in Nov. 

As for the issue on the costs for your IVF I am not too sure about the legal position, you would need to check the small print. I know that most of them will charge you the full amount if you proceed to EC and yet don't end up with any embies. The question I would ask is how can you go into theatre thinking you had 12 follies and only get 2 eggs, I would want to know the size of the follies as if they were too small or too big then you would not get a good egg. This is something they could have discussed with you before so that you could make an informed decision to abandon the cycle and not incurr full charges.

As for DH that is so lovely, the guys find all of this so hard to deal with as they never quite know what to say to us as they are scared of upsetting us more or they just want to block it out as they are just as emotional as us. That is a major breakthough for you guys that will only make you stronger on this journey. 

Basically infertility makes no sense and you never can rule anything out as it always throws a surprise in here and there. I am hoping and praying that you get your surprise very soon :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Hey Carole! Many congratulations... I am hoping that you are starting the threads lucky streak!! All the very best!
> 
> OMM I don't know about you, but just coming to a decision and having a plan makes such a huge difference to my mental state. I know it is a hard decision to come to use donor eggs... took us a long time to get our heads round it... but I do ttruley believe that if this is going to give us the best chance of a healthy child then to hell with it all and I am gonna do it. Also, as you say, it seems a lot less traumatic on our bodies than IVF. Have you picked a clinic yet?
> 
> Dwrgi - how are you doing chick? Have you decided what you want to do yet?
> 
> Lava any news on baby 2 sex?... how are you?
> 
> Skye you are an absolute wonder.... pregnant, looking after your Mum and still find time to check in on us???
> 
> Purps, HA and Never, how you guys holding up?
> 
> FM, Butterfly, Twinks and everyone else... mucho hugs...
> 
> Welcome new ladies

Padbrat, i am so very excited for you!!! Do you know when you will be doing your IVF? And yes we have a clinic, its called Infertility Centers of Illinois, and from what i have read they are fantastic, and i have heard many good things about them. They are very good at what they do, and i loved the doctor, she was like "If you use donor eggs, you have a great chance of getting pg and having a baby" Now thats what i like to hear. It was very hard to let go of the whole using my eggs, part of my problem was i felt like the baby would not have any of me or my dad in it, but the more i thought about it, the more i realized that MY blood will be running through that baby as its growing, so how could it not be me!! And your right, now that we made the decision, i am so at peace and so very excited about the whole thing!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Chris, I shall be at that intersection with you, with a begging cup also!! I'll bring the sandwiches, you bring the deck chairs! Glad that you have a plan!:hugs:
> 
> AFM-am feeling a bit energised today. Tomorrow I'm going to make an appointment at IVF Wales for a second opinion. I'm not happy with what happened, and cannot believe that I only produced two eggs. My ar&e! Also, does anybody know where I stand with regard to treatment costs, as I only had half of what was itemised on the invoice? It may seem petty, but I need my pennies to carry on with this journey!
> 
> Also, me and Him were out last night, and he (for the first time ever) said that he really wanted to be a father and was devastated by what happened. He'd found a book on infertility and had been reading it whilst waiting for me to meet him. He said that he'd not told me this before, as he didn't want to put more pressure on me, as he knew how badly this whole experience was affecting me..... Oh, God, I started to cry, there and then, in the middle of a Cardiff pub. He also said that he isn't remotely bothered about the genetic issue of donor eggs (he would say that though-how would he feel if it was donor sperm??) and even mentioned adoption... OMG. So much to think about. But, the general consensus is to have another go at IVF with my own eggs-probably with another centre, and then decide what to do, if that doesn't work-probably DE IVF. I like a plan girls, and here's mine!
> 
> Still inspecting carefully for hairiness, but to date, I am glad to report that all seems to be as it always was! (DHEA side effects, yada yada!).
> 
> I think I am on CD9 today-can't believe that I am back to checking ov dates, but haven't the stomach to chart temps just yet, and DTD this morning! Going to catch this egg-Carole, your story has been an inspiration!
> 
> Love to you all-big :hugs: to each and every one of you!
> 
> OMG-it is literally sheet rain now! Oh for some sunshine!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah, come on honey, we will stand together, and collect for both of us!!!! You made me smile from ear to ear with that, and i told DH who is sitting right next to me what you said and he laughed and said you were so sweet!!

Oh you made me tear up with what he said, oh how freaking sweet is that and he bought a book too, omg i would have been crying too. Now first of all dont you DARE blame yourself for this one not working, i know exactly what your feeling, as i have felt the same way. The last time i was 4 days late, my DH told me that he put the baby name app on his phone and i had to be pg because he put it on there, i bawled my eyes out, because i felt like i was letting him down. I really believe that you going to the new clinic is the very best thing you can do, i really dont like the bland nature the other place took. I really believe that they were not doing what they needed to do and put the blame on your old eggs, they dont just disappear!!!! I think your plan is great, and its always such a relief to have a plan, to know that your moving forward and not just sitting there spinning your wheels!!

AF the rain, sorry honey, i will try to send some of the Chicago sunshine over your way, ugh i hate grey rainy days!!


----------



## padbrat

onmymind17 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Carole! Many congratulations... I am hoping that you are starting the threads lucky streak!! All the very best!
> 
> OMM I don't know about you, but just coming to a decision and having a plan makes such a huge difference to my mental state. I know it is a hard decision to come to use donor eggs... took us a long time to get our heads round it... but I do ttruley believe that if this is going to give us the best chance of a healthy child then to hell with it all and I am gonna do it. Also, as you say, it seems a lot less traumatic on our bodies than IVF. Have you picked a clinic yet?
> 
> Dwrgi - how are you doing chick? Have you decided what you want to do yet?
> 
> Lava any news on baby 2 sex?... how are you?
> 
> Skye you are an absolute wonder.... pregnant, looking after your Mum and still find time to check in on us???
> 
> Purps, HA and Never, how you guys holding up?
> 
> FM, Butterfly, Twinks and everyone else... mucho hugs...
> 
> Welcome new ladies
> 
> Padbrat, i am so very excited for you!!! Do you know when you will be doing your IVF? And yes we have a clinic, its called Infertility Centers of Illinois, and from what i have read they are fantastic, and i have heard many good things about them. They are very good at what they do, and i loved the doctor, she was like "If you use donor eggs, you have a great chance of getting pg and having a baby" Now thats what i like to hear. It was very hard to let go of the whole using my eggs, part of my problem was i felt like the baby would not have any of me or my dad in it, but the more i thought about it, the more i realized that MY blood will be running through that baby as its growing, so how could it not be me!! And your right, now that we made the decision, i am so at peace and so very excited about the whole thing!!Click to expand...

We are hoping to be getting it done towards the end of October. Hubby has me on a fitness regime as he says I have to be as healthy as possible and I am now taking Omega 3,6 and 9 and I have been told to get a high level Vit D as well... so that is the next thing. I am also taking Pregnacare Pre Concieve and have Hubby on Wellman.

The lady that gives us the egg... it is just 1 cell she is giving... less than we lose in a day from our hair falling out!! Our bodies make that cell to a baby... without us the cells would not become anything, that is my thoughts on the subject anyway.

Our Dr emailed us to say he thinks as my losses were due to my genetics and I am of proven fertility the prognosis is very good for us:happydance:

That is what you want to hear... and who knows maybe PMA could make a difference??...

And if Dwrgi makes the decision to join us on our journey we could be the ED clan!! :haha:


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi - awwww, how lovely is your OH?! That made me tear up. I think it's lovely that he was trying to protect you by not putting any extra pressure on you but also that he realised that it's good to open up a bit so you don't feel like you're the only one in the partnership who wants this so badly. So yay for your OH!!! Wishing you (and everyone obviously!) lots of :dust:

AFM - got the egg on my CBFM today which means my little egg is going to be starting it's lonely journey tomorrow or the day after. But that means my follicular phase this month will be either 11 or 12 days which is within normal ranges I believe so that's encouraging. It's about time I really started paying attention to these things.


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey Carole! Many congratulations... I am hoping that you are starting the threads lucky streak!! All the very best!
> 
> OMM I don't know about you, but just coming to a decision and having a plan makes such a huge difference to my mental state. I know it is a hard decision to come to use donor eggs... took us a long time to get our heads round it... but I do ttruley believe that if this is going to give us the best chance of a healthy child then to hell with it all and I am gonna do it. Also, as you say, it seems a lot less traumatic on our bodies than IVF. Have you picked a clinic yet?
> 
> Dwrgi - how are you doing chick? Have you decided what you want to do yet?
> 
> Lava any news on baby 2 sex?... how are you?
> 
> Skye you are an absolute wonder.... pregnant, looking after your Mum and still find time to check in on us???
> 
> Purps, HA and Never, how you guys holding up?
> 
> FM, Butterfly, Twinks and everyone else... mucho hugs...
> 
> Welcome new ladies
> 
> Padbrat, i am so very excited for you!!! Do you know when you will be doing your IVF? And yes we have a clinic, its called Infertility Centers of Illinois, and from what i have read they are fantastic, and i have heard many good things about them. They are very good at what they do, and i loved the doctor, she was like "If you use donor eggs, you have a great chance of getting pg and having a baby" Now thats what i like to hear. It was very hard to let go of the whole using my eggs, part of my problem was i felt like the baby would not have any of me or my dad in it, but the more i thought about it, the more i realized that MY blood will be running through that baby as its growing, so how could it not be me!! And your right, now that we made the decision, i am so at peace and so very excited about the whole thing!!Click to expand...
> 
> We are hoping to be getting it done towards the end of October. Hubby has me on a fitness regime as he says I have to be as healthy as possible and I am now taking Omega 3,6 and 9 and I have been told to get a high level Vit D as well... so that is the next thing. I am also taking Pregnacare Pre Concieve and have Hubby on Wellman.
> 
> The lady that gives us the egg... it is just 1 cell she is giving... less than we lose in a day from our hair falling out!! Our bodies make that cell to a baby... without us the cells would not become anything, that is my thoughts on the subject anyway.
> 
> Our Dr emailed us to say he thinks as my losses were due to my genetics and I am of proven fertility the prognosis is very good for us:happydance:
> 
> That is what you want to hear... and who knows maybe PMA could make a difference??...
> 
> And if Dwrgi makes the decision to join us on our journey we could be the ED clan!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yep your hubby is right, and that is what i am doing too, trying to eat better and work out and get into better shape. I am going to continue to take my prenatal, i unfortunatly have a very bad reaction for any kind of fish oils or flax seed oils so i cant take those pre natals.

I also thought that the woman that donates the eggs must have a huge wonderful loving heart to do this, and thats a great start, and your right, its just one cell, thats great news from your doctor!!! And yep i think when you do this cycle you are going to get a super sticky bean. I am so jealous that you get to start in october, ugh i am looking at late november, and possibly december, seems so far away lol.

Yep we could be the ED clan, i love it!!!!! But i am praying that this IVF cycle works for Dwrgi, and we are all pg at the same time!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Please excuse me ladies but I am going to 

SCREAM!!!!

I have just rung IVF Wales, to ask for a consultation, and they are not taking on any more patients until the New Year! OMG. How crap is that???? I said that I was 40 with a "low amh" and I am to ring back on Wednesday to speak to the line manager. OMG! Even when you are throwing money at them, they don't want it! This will never happen for me, it just seems to be one door closed in my face after another. Bloody hell and BOLLOX!

Sorry for the rant-I hope that you are all very well and enjoying your Mondays!

Lots of love to you all!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Dwrgi,

I know it is completely frustrating but try and see what they say on Wednesday. The only good thing to think about is that this clinic must be a great one as they are so busy, it they were no good you would be able to get in with them right away.

For my first IVF I had to wait a couple of months to be able to start and it was worth the wait as the level of care and attention I received was top rate. In fact I still email my doctor in London for advice when I am having to navigate the system here in Bahrain and he always responds and gives me support.

The other thing to consider is that you have just come out of a IVF cycle and it wouldn't do any harm to let your body to balance out and recover before you start the onslaught of stimming again. Just remember you still have a chance of a natural BFP in that time, I am proof of that as my AMH is alot lower than my doctor expected it to be and I have concieved naturally.

Never give up hope your time will come, when they call on Wednesday see if you can negotiate and start in November or December. I do know how upsetting this all is as I always felt like I was up against the clock and my chances running out but you have to believe that you will get your BFP. I am willing it to happen and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Dwrgi, that is rotten for you, but what Carole says makes a lot of sense, it is so important to get the right clinic to boost your chances, and in the meantime you can rest your body, recover from round 1 of IVF and still TTC naturally.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks guys, I think this is brilliant advice and I will follow! I guess we get impatient as there is the sense that time is running out. I think it would be a good idea to try and chill a bit, too, not keep wanting things NOW NOW NOW. 

So, am slightly calmer than before and will defo try and negotiate for the Winter for a consult. TO be honest, I don't want to do a treatment till January (I want the DHEA to work), but I did want to have a consult to discuss options...

Thanks for your input. I'm going to remember to BREATHE now and be more calm!

Hope you're both okay?

Lots of love,
A
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well hopefully you can get on the list, see them before New Year and start in January, as the DHEA is supposed to take 3 months to kick in, FX it could work out ok.

Totally understand you're keen to keep the momentum up though:thumbup:

All's well with me, but I'm not feeling September here, ready to move on to next cycle:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Excellent advice from Carole, can't add anything but wanted to send :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Please excuse me ladies but I am going to
> 
> SCREAM!!!!
> 
> I have just rung IVF Wales, to ask for a consultation, and they are not taking on any more patients until the New Year! OMG. How crap is that???? I said that I was 40 with a "low amh" and I am to ring back on Wednesday to speak to the line manager. OMG! Even when you are throwing money at them, they don't want it! This will never happen for me, it just seems to be one door closed in my face after another. Bloody hell and BOLLOX!
> 
> Sorry for the rant-I hope that you are all very well and enjoying your Mondays!
> 
> Lots of love to you all!
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh honey how completly frustrating for you!!! Do not give up!!!! You go there if you have too, thats so not fair!!:hugs: See i am one of the impatient ones, but Carole is right, take some time to re group and relax for the next cycle, this way your body and mind will both be in a better frame!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Dwrgi I do understand your frustration and worry, its only natural. I can totally be the same but then the only one who suffers is us as I learn't the hard way that I cannot control this journey, it has a life of itself and does as it pleases. So completely selfish I say!!!

I am stressing a little bit too today as just has my 2nd beta bloods taken 1 hour ago and now waiting for them to call with the results. Now I know logically I should be fine as my first looked so good but I can't help worrying after my last MC. I guess I will know in 2 hours, going to do my best to relax in the meantime (who am I kidding)

Hope everyone else is well today and praying for lots of sticky beans on this thread, we all deserve it so much:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok and if all else fails...I know it is crazy expensive but you can always come to the US to do it!


----------



## onmymind17

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Dwrgi I do understand your frustration and worry, its only natural. I can totally be the same but then the only one who suffers is us as I learn't the hard way that I cannot control this journey, it has a life of itself and does as it pleases. So completely selfish I say!!!
> 
> I am stressing a little bit too today as just has my 2nd beta bloods taken 1 hour ago and now waiting for them to call with the results. Now I know logically I should be fine as my first looked so good but I can't help worrying after my last MC. I guess I will know in 2 hours, going to do my best to relax in the meantime (who am I kidding)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today and praying for lots of sticky beans on this thread, we all deserve it so much:hugs::hugs:

Honey i have everything crossed for you for a beautiful number!!! Try to stay calm and think positive, yea i know easier said than done lol. I am here hugging you tight!!


----------



## Butterfly67

FX for a good number Carole, will be coming back to check :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Phew I can now relax, my numbers just came in and they are 2198. So relieved. 

I think God must be looking down on me right now.


----------



## LLbean

caroleb73 said:


> Phew I can now relax, my numbers just came in and they are 2198. So relieved.
> 
> I think God must be looking down on me right now.

those are great!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## FutureMommie

Caroleb- I have been lurking lately but I was sooooooo thrilled to see that you got a bfp! I'm so super excited!!!!!!

Dwrgi- Hugs! I think your reaction was exactly how I would have reacted I think just hearing the word NO sets me off when it's ttc related. It sounds like that you are a little calmer now. Keep us posted on what you find out Wed. FX that you get your consult.

Pad- Super excited about your IVF I just know you are going to get your healthy baby!!! Egg donor is just a means to getting YOUR baby, the baby that is going to grow inside of you and have all of your wonder qualities.

AFM- I have started the birth control which is for down regging so I'm just waiting on 9/27 when I go to the IVF class and have my 3-d ultrasound.

Hey Skye, OMM Lava, and all of the newbies.


----------



## FutureMommie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on those numbers Caroleb!!! Whoooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo


----------



## twinkle1975

OH OH OH!!!! Carole!!!! That's fantastic news!! I'm so chuffed for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dwrgi - grr to IVF Wales - hope they are more accomodating on Wednesday. Glad you haven't acquired a beard yet. 

Hello everyone else and big hugs :hugs:

Afm - turns out the sore boobs were not a bfp symptom as the witch is here :cry: I've booked myself in for an HSG though - 22nd Sept at 3.30


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Dwrgi I do understand your frustration and worry, its only natural. I can totally be the same but then the only one who suffers is us as I learn't the hard way that I cannot control this journey, it has a life of itself and does as it pleases. So completely selfish I say!!!
> 
> I am stressing a little bit too today as just has my 2nd beta bloods taken 1 hour ago and now waiting for them to call with the results. Now I know logically I should be fine as my first looked so good but I can't help worrying after my last MC. I guess I will know in 2 hours, going to do my best to relax in the meantime (who am I kidding)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today and praying for lots of sticky beans on this thread, we all deserve it so much:hugs::hugs:

Just saw this Carole-bless you, you have plenty on your mind without having to comfort me-so sorry to hog hun!!! I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you with your results-let us know as soon as you get the results! I am SURE they will be fine!
Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Phew I can now relax, my numbers just came in and they are 2198. So relieved.
> 
> I think God must be looking down on me right now.

That is absolutely brilliant! I am feeling all emotional! This is your very special, here to stay, sticky bean! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> OH OH OH!!!! Carole!!!! That's fantastic news!! I'm so chuffed for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Dwrgi - grr to IVF Wales - hope they are more accomodating on Wednesday. Glad you haven't acquired a beard yet.
> 
> Hello everyone else and big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Afm - turns out the sore boobs were not a bfp symptom as the witch is here :cry: I've booked myself in for an HSG though - 22nd Sept at 3.30

So sorry that the dreaded witch showed. Grrr-:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Good luck for hsg test! I like a plan! 

No, just checked-no beard just yet! :winkwink:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

caroleb73 said:


> Phew I can now relax, my numbers just came in and they are 2198. So relieved.
> 
> I think God must be looking down on me right now.

:happydance::happydance: Yea, fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hmmmm i still think there is two in there lol.!!!!! Whoooooo hooooooo!!:happydance:


----------



## Bearlake

Great news Caroleb!!! I wish you happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:

Dwrgi -Good luck for Wednesday, I think Carole gave you great advice about giving your body some time to get back to normal before next ivf, but as you said, why not start planning for the next cycle already. FX this clinic is a good one! I really admire you for pushing forward and your DH is a sweetie! 

Twinkle -sorry that the :witch: got you. 

FM - Hoping you will get your LO soon & good luck with ivf :thumbup:

OMM - Fabulous news about your new clinic & doctor! I don't actually know how the ivf works with a donor egg -do you need to take anything else apart from progesterone? Sorry if this is a dumb question... 

LLbean & 4ever -how are you dealing with the 2ww post transfer?

Everyone else :hi: Hope you well!

AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be. 
OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better. 
Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.

One day at time I suppose...


----------



## LLbean

Bearlake said:


> Great news Caroleb!!! I wish you happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Dwrgi -Good luck for Wednesday, I think Carole gave you great advice about giving your body some time to get back to normal before next ivf, but as you said, why not start planning for the next cycle already. FX this clinic is a good one! I really admire you for pushing forward and your DH is a sweetie!
> 
> Twinkle -sorry that the :witch: got you.
> 
> FM - Hoping you will get your LO soon & good luck with ivf :thumbup:
> 
> OMM - Fabulous news about your new clinic & doctor! I don't actually know how the ivf works with a donor egg -do you need to take anything else apart from progesterone? Sorry if this is a dumb question...
> 
> LLbean & 4ever -how are you dealing with the 2ww post transfer?
> 
> Everyone else :hi: Hope you well!
> 
> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...

Hang in there

I also had 18 eggs, only 13 big enough to fertilize, out of the 13 only 8 were doing well and out of the 8 only one passed the PGD.

I'm doing ok, just waiting and waiting...and injecting LOL

Did they tell you what yours was?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies-

I normally don't post in this section bc I'm not TTC #1, but I received an email from Wooly this morning and she wanted me to let everyone know that she's doing fine and sends her well wishes and baby dust. :flower:

She's having log-in issues and has a very busy week ahead of her, so she's not sure when she'll be able to drop in...but she sends plenty of :hugs:

Fx'd for everyone here! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bearlake

LLbean My ivf is NHS funded box standard no frills kind of cycle so they just graded the embryo & blastocyst, no info about gender.

xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Please excuse me ladies but I am going to
> 
> SCREAM!!!!
> 
> I have just rung IVF Wales, to ask for a consultation, and they are not taking on any more patients until the New Year! OMG. How crap is that???? I said that I was 40 with a "low amh" and I am to ring back on Wednesday to speak to the line manager. OMG! Even when you are throwing money at them, they don't want it! This will never happen for me, it just seems to be one door closed in my face after another. Bloody hell and BOLLOX!
> 
> Sorry for the rant-I hope that you are all very well and enjoying your Mondays!
> 
> Lots of love to you all!
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm sorry - I know how frustrating that is, especially when coupled with the fear of running out of time. FX'd they will be able to squeeze you in earlier. Pester them often if you have to. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




caroleb73 said:


> Phew I can now relax, my numbers just came in and they are 2198. So relieved.
> 
> I think God must be looking down on me right now.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Fantastic news!!




twinkle1975 said:


> Afm - turns out the sore boobs were not a bfp symptom as the witch is here :cry: I've booked myself in for an HSG though - 22nd Sept at 3.30

I'm sorry, hun. :hugs::hugs: My two bits of advice re the HSG: don't pay too much attention to the horror stories on here and elsewhere (after all, how many people go online to post that their procedure was completely uneventful and pain-free?), and take 600 mg ibuprofen or 1000 mg acetaminophen about 45 minutes before the HSG - that will go a long way toward preventing/dulling any pain. Mine was over in >5 minutes. I felt some very brief pinching-type pain as the dr inserted the catheter, and some mild cramping as the dye spilled out of the tubes (which stopped the instant he stopped injecting the dye). I hope yours goes as easily. :hugs:




Bearlake said:


> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...

I'm glad the OHSS is easing up. I'm sorry there weren't as many blasts as you'd have liked, but two good blasts still gives you great odds. Take it easy on yourself the next two weeks - I think two weeks of sitting on your couch watching movies would fit the bill! :winkwink:




LLbean said:


> Hang in there
> 
> I also had 18 eggs, only 13 big enough to fertilize, out of the 13 only 8 were doing well and out of the 8 only one passed the PGD.
> 
> I'm doing ok, just waiting and waiting...and injecting LOL
> 
> Did they tell you what yours was?

If you don't mind my asking, what were they screened for? Are you or your DH known carriers of something? If we end up doing IVF my RE mentioned the possibility of using PGD to screen for the most common trisomies (since we've had 3 mc now), but we don't qualify for PGD on the insurance company's dime and we can't afford it out-of-pocket....


----------



## LLbean

HappyAuntie said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there
> 
> I also had 18 eggs, only 13 big enough to fertilize, out of the 13 only 8 were doing well and out of the 8 only one passed the PGD.
> 
> I'm doing ok, just waiting and waiting...and injecting LOL
> 
> Did they tell you what yours was?
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what were they screened for? Are you or your DH known carriers of something? If we end up doing IVF my RE mentioned the possibility of using PGD to screen for the most common trisomies (since we've had 3 mc now), but we don't qualify for PGD on the insurance company's dime and we can't afford it out-of-pocket....Click to expand...

Same was for me...cause of age they just want to check for chromosomal stuff like downs, trisomies etc... We are not known carriers of anything but she wanted to make sure cause any of those things can affect the pregnancy and of course the outcome. A ton of those actually cause MC

Did they quote you a price for the PGD? Compared to the rest it was not that bad. Frankly I rather pay that out of pocket and KNOW I will have a healthy baby than not. And I am sure they can tell you of financing options


----------



## purplelou

hi ladies :hi:

wooly - if you can see this, even if you can't post :hugs: hope your doing ok!

LL, Bearlake and forever - fingers crossed for you ladies xxxx

Carole - Im no expert but your numbers look soooo good!! here's to an extra sticky bean :hugs:

Twinkle - so sorry about that dratted :witch: damn her!! :hugs: but good luck with hyster-thingymajig!

Dwrgi - you scream all you like! big superduper :hugs: :hugs::hugs: I am sorry that the new IVF place weren't more helpful, but as the other ladies have said, it would give you some time to recover and to let the dhea do it's thing. It's so frustrating when doctors etc don't have the same urgency that we do!

HA and never - big :hugs: for you. how are you doing? I'm thinking about you xxxx

lava , skye, Butterfly and FM - :hugs: ladies, hope you are doing good!

Manuiti - Im glad that you are finding a positive in that your cycle seems to be regulating itself, hopefully when your DH returns, that will be your lucky cycle xxxx

OMM - you sound so positive since your appointment - Im so happy and excited for you :hugs:

and huge :hugs: to everyone else xxxx

afm - I had quite a good day yesterday, and then a bit of a "mini loony tunes meltdown" this morning. however on a good note, the little spells of feeling terrible are getting shorter and I can pull myself together a bit more easily now. It doesn't help that it seems like every patient (Im a nurse) I see is a pregnant lady or a really cute little baby..... :sigh: never mind. I brought a new BB thermometer today, so I think once AF visits next time Ill start the charting again.


----------



## Bearlake

Purple, i hear you; my SIL, good friend and ALL the women I seem to be in contact with are suddenly pregnant or carrying a newborn. It is so damn hard. 
And of course they all get preggies just by looking at their partner/husband/postman ...


----------



## padbrat

YAY Carole... good number chick!

Welcome back from Lurkdom FM xx

OMM - come on for the ED clan PMA!! Whoa... we can do this!

HA - I was told to have PGD due to my translocation.... actually I found that going abroad it is considerbly cheaper than the UK... and I am assuming the same would be true of the US. May be worth investigating?

Purps - pleased you are feeling a little less sad.... it does take time and make sure you give yourself that.... the tears and emotions will hit you when you least expect it.

Good luck with the hsg Twinks!

Hey Butterfly, Skye, Never and of course our new ladies... Bear, North, Desperado et all.

Dwrgi... you scream all you like... I am sooo impatient too... I would also advise you to check out abroad... waiting lists a lot shorter and cheaper, with most having comparable success rates to the UK...... just an idea chick.


----------



## purplelou

omg Padbrat - I can't believe it, I missed you out up there , so so sorry. that's what happens when I don' make notes as I go along (which I usually do) mind like a sieve!! anyway's not long now till october. just sending you some more :dust: and :hugs: for you. Im hoping with all my heart you getyour sticky bean/s this time. you really deserve it! 

strangely ladies, I feel so happy when someone here announces a BFP, I could jump around and cheer for you all.... but meeting strangers or friends who are expecting is so hard!


----------



## twinkle1975

purplelou said:


> omg Padbrat - I can't believe it, I missed you out up there , so so sorry. that's what happens when I don' make notes as I go along (which I usually do) mind like a sieve!! anyway's not long now till october. just sending you some more :dust: and :hugs: for you. Im hoping with all my heart you getyour sticky bean/s this time. you really deserve it!
> 
> strangely ladies, *I feel so happy when someone here announces a BFP, I could jump around and cheer for you all.... but meeting strangers or friends who are expecting is so hard*!

Funny isn't it? - I think lots of us feel the same though! :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

Bearlake said:


> LLbean & 4ever -how are you dealing with the 2ww post transfer?
> 
> 
> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...

Hey--I am feeling good. Don't forget, you only need 1!!!!

I was bummed out that I didn't have any extra embryos to freeze, but I'm taking that as a sign from the Universe that I won't be needing them!

Hold on...the roller coaster ride will slow in a bit xx


----------



## onmymind17

Bearlake said:


> OMM - Fabulous news about your new clinic & doctor! I don't actually know how the ivf works with a donor egg -do you need to take anything else apart from progesterone? Sorry if this is a dumb question...
> 
> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...

LOL, no its not a dumb question, i am not sure of the meds yet, i know i have to take something to sync up my cycle with the donor's, i have to have my lining ready for implantation when they collect the eggs, and then also the progesterone, other than that i have no idea lol. 

Oh i am sorry you did not get more eggs, just try and stay positive, all you need is one, i will send you tons of :dust: and lots of sticky things!!!! Do you really have to wait two weeks? I thought with IVF after they put them in there it was only a week?


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> omg Padbrat - I can't believe it, I missed you out up there , so so sorry. that's what happens when I don' make notes as I go along (which I usually do) mind like a sieve!! anyway's not long now till october. just sending you some more :dust: and :hugs: for you. Im hoping with all my heart you getyour sticky bean/s this time. you really deserve it!
> 
> strangely ladies, I feel so happy when someone here announces a BFP, I could jump around and cheer for you all.... but meeting strangers or friends who are expecting is so hard!

Its not strange you feel that way, i feel the same way, but i think its because we all know how hard each of us is struggling, and when one of us makes it, not only are we happy for one of our own, but it makes us feel like we can actually do this.


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> Bearlake said:
> 
> 
> LLbean & 4ever -how are you dealing with the 2ww post transfer?
> 
> 
> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...
> 
> Hey--I am feeling good. Don't forget, you only need 1!!!!
> 
> I was bummed out that I didn't have any extra embryos to freeze, but I'm taking that as a sign from the Universe that I won't be needing them!
> 
> Hold on...the roller coaster ride will slow in a bit xxClick to expand...

Ugh i want to be on the rollercoaster that is slowing down, right now i think mine is doing loop de loops lol. I love your PMA!!!! and your right, you wont be needing any more this one or ones are going to stick and grow!!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

onmymind17 said:


> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearlake said:
> 
> 
> LLbean & 4ever -how are you dealing with the 2ww post transfer?
> 
> 
> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...
> 
> Hey--I am feeling good. Don't forget, you only need 1!!!!
> 
> I was bummed out that I didn't have any extra embryos to freeze, but I'm taking that as a sign from the Universe that I won't be needing them!
> 
> Hold on...the roller coaster ride will slow in a bit xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh i want to be on the rollercoaster that is slowing down, right now i think mine is doing loop de loops lol. I love your PMA!!!! and your right, you wont be needing any more this one or ones are going to stick and grow!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks OMM! I don't know what PMA is, but I'm sure it's nothing like PMS :0) I'm visualizing sticky multiplying masses of baby love in my womb all of the time!


----------



## caroleb73

purplelou said:


> strangely ladies, I feel so happy when someone here announces a BFP, I could jump around and cheer for you all.... but meeting strangers or friends who are expecting is so hard!

Purplelou you are definitely not alone in the last 14 months I have had to watch 17 close friends/family give birth and most of them had stories of how if just happened so quickly. I was finding it hard to go to all the baby gatherings before my MC but after I did find it impossible to be honest. I went to one and just burst into tears and couldn't stop and then just felt so embarassed by it all. People there just stared at me and then said the dreaded "just relax". But like you I was always so happy when someone on here got a BFP, I think it is because we feel close on here as we know we share something that others don't with us, all the ladies on here understand and know our pain when others no matter how lovely they are just couldn't come close to understanding what we are going through. 

I hope and pray that your sticky BFP comes your way real soon, you managed a BFP before and you will again but next time it will be for keeps.

:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi ladies, im sure a few of you have seen me knocking about on this forum but it's the first post on this thread for me. funny, because it is the perfect place for me to hang out i think :flower: ttc 1 and hoping for a sticky bean real soon. had a chemical this last cycle - an exciting week of BFP's glaring at me on for it all to be taken away at the end of the week. it's not going to get me down though, and dh is REALLY determined now :haha: 

caroleb congratulations - wish you a happy n healthy 9 months - enjoy! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi sumat, good to see you on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Just a quick tap in. Back in UK finally and will hang out more this week.

CaroleB that is wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:Those numbers are looking great. I hope this baby will stick with you until it's fully grown. That is such an inspirational outcome. Congratulations sweetie.

Dwrgi I know its frustrating but long waiting list means that they are busy and they are popular. Maybe they are a v good clinic. I wouldn't rule them out if I were you. Better wait and get the best tx if you can than rush into it. You have to wait another month and a half anyway for your next IVF. Padbrat's recomendation is also good. Checking outside clinics or perhaps even London clinics might be an idea (might need to face waiting times but at least you would get good clinics) if this is viable. There was a lot of girls coming from Wales when I did my IVF in my clinic.

Purple you do sound a bit better. So many hugs and smiles for you hon. 

Chris didn't have a chance to read your full post but I glimpsed that you are thinking of IVF with donor eggs. One of the girls I cycled with talked about her friend who did both. She got eggs collected and donated. Than she got one with her egg and one with a donor egg put back in and the donor egg gave her a beautiful BB. She was super happy completely bonded and loved the little pretty girl. I think she did it in Cyprus or Greece which was much cheaper. Hugs hugs

Padbrat where are u at with tx my lovely? Sorry couldn't back read yet. Hope all is going well. I'm so looking fwd to the day you announce the birth of your little healthy girl xxxx

Lava xxx I'll catch up with u on the other thread xx

HA good luck with the PGD decision. Did you have chromosomal issue related mc before? It actually is common and random as I understand but it might be a good idea to screen and rule it out to start with. xxx

FM how u doing hon?

Twinks good luck with HSG. Don't wanna scare you but mine hurt like crazy. So better be prepared and take some painkillers beforehand if the dr doesn't think otherwise. Also a hand from DH rather than the nurse might be a good idea. My DH was absent and I think I got so nervous before the procedure that my muscles contracted during. That's why I had the pain perhaps.

Butterfly hope all is good xx
Bearlake and 4ever good luck girls. keep it positive. Imagining sticky healthy loving baby in your womb is a great trick 4ever.

AFM I wanna go back this week to look after mum a bit but I had an issue with the placenta in yesterdays scan. I'll go see a midwife today to discuss if it's ok to fly. The bb looking very active and quite cute. Only half a kilo LOL :)) I'm suspecting she will look like me so I'm chuffed. xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Skye what a great idea to do both sets of eggs - I would never have thought of that :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys

How are you all today??? Hope you are all okay??? Big love to you all!

The clinic where I was treated has just posted these success rates on their website. Pretty impressive. Interestingly, no results for those with low amh at my age-have they encouraged them to have egg donation, perhaps this is not their speciality! Perhaps I just need to pester them abouit my treatment??

God, do the questions ever stop???!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!

Success Rates
CRGW are delighted to announce our pregnancy rates for our first year. 
The work of the team has led to an outstanding pregnancy rate of 67% in patients less than 35.

IVF / ICSI CRGW (Normal AMH) 
Success rates per IVF/ICSI Sep 2010 - Sep 2011 by pregnancy. 
Age Success rate 
Under 35 67% 
35-37 44% 
38-39 29%* 
Over 40 33%* 


IVF / ICSI CRGW (Low AMH) 
Success rates per IVF/ICSI Sep 2010 - Sep 2011 by pregnancy. 
Age Success rate 
Under 35 43% 
35-37 25% 
38-39 31%* 
Over 40 ** 


*: Number of patients too small for statistical significance
**: Patient number too small for data
For details about your own specific chances please call the clinic


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Dwrgi - I do stats for a living, I would say that they don't have a big enough sample to make a significant comparison. I know that's not particularly helpful BUT it's not good or bad, simply means not enough data.

I think that you are entitled to a full debrief appointment (when you are ready) where the doctor sits down with you and talks you through in detail what happened and answers all your questions, hell you paid for the whole thing the least they owe you is a full explanantion so you can learn a bit more for your next cycle.


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Hi Dwrgi - I do stats for a living, I would say that they don't have a big enough sample to make a significant comparison. I know that's not particularly helpful BUT it's not good or bad, simply means not enough data.
> 
> I think that you are entitled to a full debrief appointment (when you are ready) where the doctor sits down with you and talks you through in detail what happened and answers all your questions, hell you paid for the whole thing the least they owe you is a full explanantion so you can learn a bit more for your next cycle.

Thank you North Star-this is very helpful! God, I'm aware that I'm hogging with my issues now, I am so needy. So sorry guys! 

We did have a consult, and the FS was very kind and tried to answer my questions, but she simply said that the eggs weren't there, hence only harvesting two; there were cells in some follicles but no eggs. She seemed certain it was down to my low amh. She did advocate DHEA and DID offer to use another trigger shot (pregnyl nor Ovitrel), but I didn't find it saitisfying, possibly because the outcome just wasn't satisfying to me. Maybe I just need to accept what happened, accept what the 'expert' said, and move on.... 

Hope you're having a good day hun,
Amandaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well that's better than nothing but it sounds like you still need a bit more info, I don't know anything about treatment (but I know my stats!) so don't be afraid to ask for another meeting, and ask how they would change the tx next time etc, get all the info you can from them.

I'm not having the best day, first email I opened was my prego friend that I'd confided my TTC worries to (before she got pg) has sent me a second scan, and I've told her that I can't be the person she talks to about this stuff, she's pretty pissed off and has sent me back an email that she thinks I am being too sensitive.


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh God, what is wrong with people?? You have been upfront and honest with her, and she just can't take you not being there for her. It's exactly the same as me and my now ex. BF. There seems to be a limit to how much patience people have for our woes-I'm sure they secretly think that we're over-dramatising the situation, or that we are not "relaxed" enough (arrrrrggghhhhhhhh-'Forget about it and it will happen'-that makes my blood boil), or that simply we are not getting our dates right. I honestly believe this. You are not being over sensitive-I would say that she is being highly insensitive in reacting to you like she has done. Why send the scan photos to you when she knows your predicament? People just don't think. 

And it's exactly as Carole said-we ALL understand what it's like so can identify and empathise with each other, and that's why we can always turn to each other.

Try not to get upset, hun. If you send another email back now it may escalate further, and you may get more upset. Perhaps best to leave it for a few days, and then try and explain to her how the photos and her PG makes you feel? No reflection on her and your friendship, but you have to put yourself first?, etc. etc. I did this with my BF, and didn't hear anything back, and then I thought, 'You find out who your friends are', and alas, not everybody turns out to be the people we thought or wanted them to be. 

Hope you feel okay-it all sucks, but we will get there... and we will be better mothers for it, I promise you! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi I totally agree with Northstar that these results doesn't indicate much. 66% is a unrealistically high number if they were actually treating many patients cause the best in the country that has been running fro many years doesn't achieve that. Also be aware you must see live birth rates not BFP rates since mcs can happen. What is the other clinics results that had a long waiting list? 

Northstar I'm sorry you had a very insensitive remark from your girl friend. I have found that people who hasn't experienced infertility problems simply can not relate to it. My best mate used to say things that upset me all the time even though she was trying to be sensitive about it. So after a while I stopped discussing things with her. But luckily I didn't feel too bad about her popping healthy babies one after the other while I desperately kept on trying. I always kept the faith in me that it will happen one day for me too. 
That remark is indeed very insensitive and puts you on the plot. I don't know what to say about how to deal with it. You can let go and give a little distance so she gets the idea that she hurt you. Or you can have a heart to heart with her if that works better for your relationship. But you will carry on having insensitive remarks from people around you cause unfortunately this issue is such a taboo and peope don't talk about it. Unfortunately people don't show even the same sympathy to us that they show to a person who has a tummy bug. Hugs hugs :hugs::hugs: Luckily at least our thread has a high sympathy and understanding for each other. xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies, yeah you said it, one of the things she said in the email was I had to relax a bit and helpfully suggested that we take a holiday :growlmad: so as you say she has no idea, she is also younger than us so doesn't have the time pressure of the ticking clock. No one outside this forum seems to get it at all!


----------



## Dwrgi

Does anybody know about autoimmune testing? Skye, I vaguely remember you said that you'd had it done?? Where and how???

Thanks guys!
Amandaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

NorthStar said:


> I'm not having the best day, first email I opened was my prego friend that I'd confided my TTC worries to (before she got pg) has sent me a second scan, and I've told her that I can't be the person she talks to about this stuff, she's pretty pissed off and has sent me back an email that she thinks I am being too sensitive.

Sorry to say this because I know you have a relationship with her, but she is clearly no friend to you. Even if she can't understand the pain you're in, she knows you're in pain and that should be enough - if she truly cared about you, she wouldn't need any other explanation, full stop. I wouldn't bother trying to explain any further - she's already made it clear that your feelings are not important to her - you told her honestly how you feel and she doesn't care. It's not like you are the only person on earth she can show her scan pics to. This is an unequal relationship - she feels she is more important than you are. If she were to apologize to you at some point in the future, I would accept and forgive, and keep her at arm's length. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks yes I'm seeing this person in a different light now, it's pretty depressing as we've been friends for a number of years, but she lives overseas so we're not likely to bang into each other anytime really. 

It's sad but I need to protect myself, I'm going to be a selfish bag here and say I wish I had a few childfree friends, since I moved back to the UK I just don't have any girlfriends that are in the same place ie TTC, or even childless by choice, they all have kids and none of them had any difficulties TTC. Am so glad to have found the forum to talk this stuff through with people who actually get it.


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearlake said:
> 
> 
> LLbean & 4ever -how are you dealing with the 2ww post transfer?
> 
> 
> AFM- I had the embryo transfer 2 days ago. Out of 16 fertilized eggs only one was a good blastocyte and another one was 'nearly there'. Was really disappointed that we didn't have any blastocytes for freezing and that so many embryos didn't survive at all for day 5. I thought that all the pain after the ER would have been worth it if we had some embryos for freezing. BUt hey ho, it wasn't meant to be.
> OHSS symptoms are luckily gone, so physically I feel better.
> Now I'm in the middle of the dreaded 2 ww. It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster - one day I'm feeling really hopeful and then crash down to a complete hopelesness.
> 
> One day at time I suppose...
> 
> Hey--I am feeling good. Don't forget, you only need 1!!!!
> 
> I was bummed out that I didn't have any extra embryos to freeze, but I'm taking that as a sign from the Universe that I won't be needing them!
> 
> Hold on...the roller coaster ride will slow in a bit xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh i want to be on the rollercoaster that is slowing down, right now i think mine is doing loop de loops lol. I love your PMA!!!! and your right, you wont be needing any more this one or ones are going to stick and grow!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks OMM! I don't know what PMA is, but I'm sure it's nothing like PMS :0) I'm visualizing sticky multiplying masses of baby love in my womb all of the time!Click to expand...

LOL PMA is Positive Mental Attitude and i love the sticky multiplying masses of baby love!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

sumatwsimit said:


> hi ladies, im sure a few of you have seen me knocking about on this forum but it's the first post on this thread for me. funny, because it is the perfect place for me to hang out i think :flower: ttc 1 and hoping for a sticky bean real soon. had a chemical this last cycle - an exciting week of BFP's glaring at me on for it all to be taken away at the end of the week. it's not going to get me down though, and dh is REALLY determined now :haha:
> 
> caroleb congratulations - wish you a happy n healthy 9 months - enjoy! x

Hi sumatwsimit, glad to see you here, sorry about your loss, i know how hard that can be :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Skye what a great idea to do both sets of eggs - I would never have thought of that :thumbup:

LOL, actually i did think about that, this way i would never know if it was my egg or the donor that took, unfortunatly i cannot afford the meds for both me and the donor, and my insurance would not pay for both ivf retrevials, so i have to go with just one or the other :cry:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dwrgi - I do stats for a living, I would say that they don't have a big enough sample to make a significant comparison. I know that's not particularly helpful BUT it's not good or bad, simply means not enough data.
> 
> I think that you are entitled to a full debrief appointment (when you are ready) where the doctor sits down with you and talks you through in detail what happened and answers all your questions, hell you paid for the whole thing the least they owe you is a full explanantion so you can learn a bit more for your next cycle.
> 
> Thank you North Star-this is very helpful! God, I'm aware that I'm hogging with my issues now, I am so needy. So sorry guys!
> 
> We did have a consult, and the FS was very kind and tried to answer my questions, but she simply said that the eggs weren't there, hence only harvesting two; there were cells in some follicles but no eggs. She seemed certain it was down to my low amh. She did advocate DHEA and DID offer to use another trigger shot (pregnyl nor Ovitrel), but I didn't find it saitisfying, possibly because the outcome just wasn't satisfying to me. Maybe I just need to accept what happened, accept what the 'expert' said, and move on....
> 
> Hope you're having a good day hun,
> Amandaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Honey you are not hogging, and your not needy, i can totaly understand the whirlwind that is going through your mind right now. First of all, i am sorry but i dont trust the so called "experts" i have learned long ago not to trust them and to fight for what i think is right, if i would have done this back in 2009 i probably would have a baby in my arms now, instead of loosing that one because the doctors office refused to check the progesterone. I dont buy that you only had two eggs because of your low AMH, i could see if you only grew two eggs, but you had 12!!!!! They dont just disappear right before the retrevial!! I think those people are trying to blow it off because they are so new and dont want to make their stats look bad. I think its worth trying to get into another clinic, where they are not so new and care more about you and can explain when something happens instead of going OH Well!! Thats just my opinion though :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

NorthStar said:


> Well that's better than nothing but it sounds like you still need a bit more info, I don't know anything about treatment (but I know my stats!) so don't be afraid to ask for another meeting, and ask how they would change the tx next time etc, get all the info you can from them.
> 
> I'm not having the best day, first email I opened was my prego friend that I'd confided my TTC worries to (before she got pg) has sent me a second scan, and I've told her that I can't be the person she talks to about this stuff, she's pretty pissed off and has sent me back an email that she thinks I am being too sensitive.

:hugs: Let me go over there and slap her pleeeeeeeese, i really hate it when people just dont get it. And this is horrible, but people like that i just wish something would happen and then they could understand where we are, i know its horrible :blush: Just blow her off, and concentrate on you and all the love and hugs we are sending to you!!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Skye what a great idea to do both sets of eggs - I would never have thought of that :thumbup:
> 
> LOL, actually i did think about that, this way i would never know if it was my egg or the donor that took, unfortunatly i cannot afford the meds for both me and the donor, *and my insurance would not pay for both ivf retrevials*, so i have to go with just one or the other :cry:Click to expand...

So does this mean your insurance covers donor egg retrieval?


----------



## purplelou

Northstar - just wanted to send big big :hugs: for you. you are not being over sensitive!! this is such a hard journey which plays with your emotions and messes with your head and heart. I am so sorry that your friend said what she said to you. I am your cyber-friend, not the same I know but I understand - as do the other ladies on here. big loves to you xxx

Dwrgi - you are so NOT hogging or being needy. I wish I had advice but I just don't have the knowledge or experience, however I would say that if you need questions answered and you don't feel that they have been answered to your satisfaction, you must pester until you feel like it has been completely explained to you. some doctors are terrors for not explaining properly and if there is no answer, then she should say I don't know, or there's no way to know. sending you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and hoping that you get some peace soon

sumat - welcome to the thread :hi: you will not find a nicer (or more educated about fertility issues) bunch of amazing ladies anywhere!


:hugs: and :dust: to all who need it today, Ive read all the posts but only have a bit of time so just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you all lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Shansam

lavalux said:


> HA,
> Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.
> 
> Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and* just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts*. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.

Not all teenage mothers/mothers to be are like this.
Im sorry, i hope you get your BFP soon.
But its also not nice to judge and stereotype others from what you see on TV


----------



## sumatwsimit

Shansam said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> HA,
> Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.
> 
> Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and* just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts*. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.
> 
> Not all teenage mothers/mothers to be are like this.
> Im sorry, i hope you get your BFP soon.
> But its also not nice to judge and stereotype others from what you see on TVClick to expand...


? :shrug: ? think you are on the wrong thread...this is for WOMEN 35+ TTC 1!


----------



## Butterfly67

Shansam said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> HA,
> Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.
> 
> Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and* just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts*. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.
> 
> Not all teenage mothers/mothers to be are like this.
> Im sorry, i hope you get your BFP soon.
> But its also not nice to judge and stereotype others from what you see on TVClick to expand...

What made you even look through and find this old post? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Skye what a great idea to do both sets of eggs - I would never have thought of that :thumbup:
> 
> LOL, actually i did think about that, this way i would never know if it was my egg or the donor that took, unfortunatly i cannot afford the meds for both me and the donor, *and my insurance would not pay for both ivf retrevials*, so i have to go with just one or the other :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So does this mean your insurance covers donor egg retrieval?Click to expand...

Yes it does, i got so lucky, but because of the extra expense i will only have one shot at it.


----------



## onmymind17

Shansam said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> HA,
> Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.
> 
> Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and* just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts*. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.
> 
> Not all teenage mothers/mothers to be are like this.
> Im sorry, i hope you get your BFP soon.
> But its also not nice to judge and stereotype others from what you see on TVClick to expand...

Its also not nice to comment on something you know nothing about, first of all this was a really old post, second this is someone that she personally knows, and third, are you over 35 and TTC your first? Next time find out all the facts before you comment about something please.


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> HA,
> Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.
> 
> Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and* just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts*. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.
> 
> Not all teenage mothers/mothers to be are like this.
> Im sorry, i hope you get your BFP soon.
> But its also not nice to judge and stereotype others from what you see on TVClick to expand...
> 
> Its also not nice to comment on something you know nothing about, first of all this was a really old post, second this is someone that she personally knows, and third, are you over 35 and TTC your first? Next time find out all the facts before you comment about something please.Click to expand...




Butterfly67 said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> HA,
> Thank you so much. I think I am losing it. I had to close my office door.b/c I am just shaking and.feel like I'm about to cry. I've got to get myself together. I'm sure they have tons of other girls waiting for their call. I am trying to just breathe.
> 
> Remember ladies the girl who was 16 in NY who was pregnant and my friend who is her mentor asked me about adopting the baby? Well, she told us she was going to have the abortion. But now I just found out that she is going to keep the baby herself while living with her bf. I wonder is she thinks it will be cool like that show on NYC, "16 & Pregnant". These girls think it's cool. They watch girls their age with a baby on tthe TV and the celebrity mags and* just keep drinking, smoking, not getting regular prenatal appts*. Here we are, older and want our babies so badly and get struggle so much. Anyway, just had to share.
> 
> Not all teenage mothers/mothers to be are like this.
> Im sorry, i hope you get your BFP soon.
> But its also not nice to judge and stereotype others from what you see on TVClick to expand...
> 
> What made you even look through and find this old post? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

.. well, it's nice to know where my taxes are going....


----------



## Shansam

I actually feel bad for my comment...so i have editied it and i am sorry :flow:
But you older women need to understand that its not fair to judge teenage parents and think we are all the same and its not true.
It seems as if you are bitter because you are older than normal aged mums and take it out on us.
Have some respect for teenage parents too, because not all of us are iddiots

*EDITED*


----------



## HappyAuntie

Shansam said:


> I didt realise it was so old i just saw it
> I browse through all forums on here.. theres no rules that i cant.
> Your all quick to judge teenage parents..
> UMMM... i dont think your going to be perfect parents because youve left it late to concieve.
> So dont be angry at me because im pregnant.
> Im not even going to come back and comment again, its obvious your all finding ways to be at angry other people ( pregnant teens )because its taking long for you to get pregnant
> OLD BAGS

Ok, now you are completely out of line. Don't judge? Look who's judging now.

Yes, of course you have the right to read and post in any forum you'd like. But if you really read the post you commented on, you'd understand the OP was referring to the girls on tv, not every single pregnant teen - no one was judging you. 

Secondly, how dare you assume that just because we're over 35 that we've left it too long. You have no idea what our individual stories are. You have no idea when some of us started trying and why. You are just interested in making sweeping generalizations that are no more true than the generalization that all teen parents are bad parents.

Now kindly go back to your area of BnB. I think you'll find that very few 35+ ladies comment in the pregnant teen section, and at the very least you owe us the same respect and courtesy.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Shansam said:


> I didnt realise it was so old i just saw it
> I browse through all forums on here.. theres no rules that i cant.
> Your all quick to judge teenage parents..
> UMMM... i dont think your going to be perfect parents because youve left it late to concieve.
> So dont be angry at me because im pregnant.:winkwink::winkwink:
> Im not even going to come back and comment again
> Your all just so bitter because your finding it hard to get pregnant.
> Thats not teen parents faults.
> Fair enough on what u said, onmymind17
> But for the rest of the commenters your all
> OLD BAGS Thats exactly what you are ( to those who commented on my quote)
> 
> Tata now :hi:

What an insenstive thing to say! Youve certainly proved your maturity, well done!
Take a bit of notice and have some respect for what areas of the forums you stumble across.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--Hopefully we can all get back on track. I think ignoring comments that are inflammatory is the way to proceed. 

I am one week away from my test. Can't wait...I am 5 days after transfer and feeling good...a little bloat-y and twingey (is that even a word!?) but still optimistic.

At any rate, thanks to all for being here. I wish everyone, regardless of age or number of children or attempts- great success and happy mothering :0)

Thanks-
Stacy


----------



## padbrat

Hey All.... whoa... I think someone was trying to poke their fingers in a hornets nest.... but agree that best course of action is to ignore irrelavant comments made by someone taking an old post out of context to cause an issue with those of us on here and then insult us all!! BTW Shansam... I have been pregnant 6 times so don't assume we can't get pregnant thank you!

Anyhow... on to more important things...

OMM I was thinking of the double donor and own egg thing too.... like you said, I found it considerably more expensive and as much as I would have loved to do it I couldn't justify the expense.

Welcome Sumat!

Hey Skye hun... I am OK. Just had my thyroid test results back... I am double the upper limit of the hormones so my Dr was really concerned and has changed my meds again.. need to get this issue sorted before the tx... have my ultrasound on the 20th Sept and then all is good to go for Oct! How are you feeling? You are taking care of yourself aren't you?

Hey Purps... know what you mean, is hard to keep up..! Hope all is OK

Dwrigi... you are not hogging at all... you are stressed and asking for advice from your buddys on here... I wish I knew hun, but I have never done IVF. North is right with the stats as well...she clearly knows her numbers!

4ever.... OMG only a short time to go before you hopefully have your BFP.... fingers crossed chick!


----------



## purplelou

all I can say is wow!

how can anyone be so completely heartless and cruel?? I was having a fairly bright day until that.........

speechless! (and that's quite unusual for me)


----------



## purplelou

pad - I hope your doc can get your thyroid issues sorted out hun!

might be a really stupid question but I'll risk it. if you had a donor embie and an own embie transferred, and one implanted , how would you know which one was successful?


----------



## tigerlily1975

Shansam said:


> I actually feel bad for my comment...so i have editied it and i am sorry :flow:
> But you older women need to understand that its not fair to judge teenage parents and think we are all the same and its not true.
> It seems as if you are bitter because you are older than normal aged mums and take it out on us.
> Have some respect for teenage parents too, because not all of us are iddiots
> 
> *EDITED*

Hi Shansam

I just wanted to apologise for my comment, it was out of line.

We understand where you're coming from, but you have to understand our point of view too. As you're only 17, you of course think we're old, but don't forget, it will be women our age who will help you along in your pregnancy, help you deliver your blessed child and then go on to teach it.

At the end of the day the most important thing is having a healthy, happy, loved child and that's something we all wish for. There is no normal age to have a child, as others have said on here, there are many different reasons as to why we decide when we want a child. 17 is the right time for you, but to me, at that age, I could only think of getting into Uni! It's a personal decision and yes, we should all respect that. 

So, I just want to wish you good luck with your pregnancy and to your future little bundle of joy.

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

Shansam said:


> I actually feel bad for my comment...so i have editied it and i am sorry :flow:
> But you older women need to understand that its not fair to judge teenage parents and think we are all the same and its not true.
> It seems as if you are bitter because you are older than normal aged mums and take it out on us.
> Have some respect for teenage parents too, because not all of us are iddiots
> 
> *EDITED*

Bitter because we are older than NORMAL aged mom's now thats not very nice, please just let this drop, and let us deal with our own issues, no not every teen mom is a bad person, and yes women over 35 are normal mothers just like you.


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> Hi All--Hopefully we can all get back on track. I think ignoring comments that are inflammatory is the way to proceed.
> 
> I am one week away from my test. Can't wait...I am 5 days after transfer and feeling good...a little bloat-y and twingey (is that even a word!?) but still optimistic.
> 
> At any rate, thanks to all for being here. I wish everyone, regardless of age or number of children or attempts- great success and happy mothering :0)
> 
> Thanks-
> Stacy

Ohhhhhh how exciting and yes twingey is a word here lol. Ohhhhhh i so cannot wait for your good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Hey All.... whoa... I think someone was trying to poke their fingers in a hornets nest.... but agree that best course of action is to ignore irrelavant comments made by someone taking an old post out of context to cause an issue with those of us on here and then insult us all!! BTW Shansam... I have been pregnant 6 times so don't assume we can't get pregnant thank you!
> 
> Anyhow... on to more important things...
> 
> OMM I was thinking of the double donor and own egg thing too.... like you said, I found it considerably more expensive and as much as I would have loved to do it I couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> Welcome Sumat!
> 
> Hey Skye hun... I am OK. Just had my thyroid test results back... I am double the upper limit of the hormones so my Dr was really concerned and has changed my meds again.. need to get this issue sorted before the tx... have my ultrasound on the 20th Sept and then all is good to go for Oct! How are you feeling? You are taking care of yourself aren't you?
> 
> Hey Purps... know what you mean, is hard to keep up..! Hope all is OK
> 
> Dwrigi... you are not hogging at all... you are stressed and asking for advice from your buddys on here... I wish I knew hun, but I have never done IVF. North is right with the stats as well...she clearly knows her numbers!
> 
> 4ever.... OMG only a short time to go before you hopefully have your BFP.... fingers crossed chick!

You know i realized a little bit ago, that it totaly does not matter if i will use a donor egg or not, OMG OMG, i have the actuall possibility of getting pg and having a baby of my very own!!!!!! I am so freaking excited, omg just to see the numbers go up the way they should, and OMG to see the heartbeat, i have never been able to see the heartbeat!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can you tell i am just a little excited for both of us!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> pad - I hope your doc can get your thyroid issues sorted out hun!
> 
> might be a really stupid question but I'll risk it. if you had a donor embie and an own embie transferred, and one implanted , how would you know which one was successful?

LOL thats the whole point honey, you would not know, so it would be a bit easier to believe it was yours that embedded. Does that sound stupid?


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> I actually feel bad for my comment...so i have editied it and i am sorry :flow:
> But you older women need to understand that its not fair to judge teenage parents and think we are all the same and its not true.
> It seems as if you are bitter because you are older than normal aged mums and take it out on us.
> Have some respect for teenage parents too, because not all of us are iddiots
> 
> *EDITED*
> 
> Hi Shansam
> 
> I just wanted to apologise for my comment, it was out of line.
> 
> We understand where you're coming from, but you have to understand our point of view too. As you're only 17, you of course think we're old, but don't forget, it will be women our age who will help you along in your pregnancy, help you deliver your blessed child and then go on to teach it.
> 
> At the end of the day the most important thing is having a healthy, happy, loved child and that's something we all wish for. There is no normal age to have a child, as others have said on here, there are many different reasons as to why we decide when we want a child. 17 is the right time for you, but to me, at that age, I could only think of getting into Uni! It's a personal decision and yes, we should all respect that.
> 
> So, I just want to wish you good luck with your pregnancy and to your future little bundle of joy.
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

Thanks honey, you took the anger out of me and made me see more clearly, i edited my post so that it was much softer than it was. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Glad normal service has been resumed! Big hugs all round xxx


----------



## LLbean

Forever...I'm twingy/crampy too....and on and off hot too hahahaha. I have also been frequently to the little girls room for #2 today...God I hope all of those are good signs!


----------



## lavalux

Ok, maybe I'm just hormonal, but Sansham's initial post made me cry because I wasn't trying to pass general judgment on actual teenage moms, but on TV personalities and the message they sometimes present. I don't mean to stir anything up at all, not then or now. As for her second post, it may have been made with the best of intentions, but it struck a nerve. I hate that people judge woman 35+ who are moms or strive to be moms and unfortunately, I've really felt the brunt of this viewpoint on several occasions recently. I've had someone find out I'm pregnant with twins and ask my age and then make comments implying that by becoming pregnant at 39, I am selfish and don't care about being there for my children. 

My mom had me at 42 and thank God she kept trying after her miscarriages and didn't give up. She wasn't perfect and we had our mother-daughter fights, but she was a completely devoted and loving mom who tried to raise me right. If I say so myself, I think she did a great job and gave me good advice, including have confidence in yourself, don't give up your dreams, fight the good fight, get an education, do productive work, it's better to be alone than marry a guy who doesn't love and respect you or just for the sake of being married, try to be compassionate to others, admit your mistakes, and be a good friend. 

I just want to say that this forum has the most amazing women and I have always felt that it is a safe place to share one's feelings, even when it springs from pain, anger, jealousy, fear, and frustration. We also share the joys and courageous moments too. I feel very loved and protected by all the ladies on this regular forum and I thank God that I found you all. You have been there for me and I am here for you. 

One day, each and every one of us on this thread will become mothers and we will all have a special appreciation for the blessing we have been given. I feel that although our paths to motherhood are unique and many are fraught with struggle, there is no doubt that we will have some lucky babies coming into this world and joining our little family. I love you all. Laura


----------



## onmymind17

LLbean said:


> Forever...I'm twingy/crampy too....and on and off hot too hahahaha. I have also been frequently to the little girls room for #2 today...God I hope all of those are good signs!

Ohhhhhhhh fingers are crossed for both of you ladies, come on little beans stick and grow, we want to see some bfp's here!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Ok, maybe I'm just hormonal, but Sansham's initial post made me cry because I wasn't trying to pass general judgment on actual teenage moms, but on TV personalities and the message they sometimes present. I don't mean to stir anything up at all, not then or now. As for her second post, it may have been made with the best of intentions, but it struck a nerve. I hate that people judge woman 35+ who are moms or strive to be moms and unfortunately, I've really felt the brunt of this viewpoint on several occasions recently. I've had someone find out I'm pregnant with twins and ask my age and then make comments implying that by becoming pregnant at 39, I am selfish and don't care about being there for my children.
> 
> My mom had me at 42 and thank God she kept trying after her miscarriages and didn't give up. She wasn't perfect and we had our mother-daughter fights, but she was a completely devoted and loving mom who tried to raise me right. If I say so myself, I think she did a great job and gave me good advice, including have confidence in yourself, don't give up your dreams, fight the good fight, get an education, do productive work, it's better to be alone than marry a guy who doesn't love and respect you or just for the sake of being married, try to be compassionate to others, admit your mistakes, and be a good friend.
> 
> I just want to say that this forum has the most amazing women and I have always felt that it is a safe place to share one's feelings, even when it springs from pain, anger, jealousy, fear, and frustration. We also share the joys and courageous moments too. I feel very loved and protected by all the ladies on this regular forum and I thank God that I found you all. You have been there for me and I am here for you.
> 
> One day, each and every one of us on this thread will become mothers and we will all have a special appreciation for the blessing we have been given. I feel that although our paths to motherhood are unique and many are fraught with struggle, there is no doubt that we will have some lucky babies coming into this world and joining our little family. I love you all. Laura

Oh honey dont let them upset you, that teen age girl just did not read and comprehend what you wrote, you said it was from the TV show 16 and pg, i dont know why she felt the need to jump on here and complain unless she feels guilty for some reason, hey she is having her baby when she feels its right and we are having ours when we feel its right. As for that other one that found out you were having twins, why the hell did she ask your age, i would have looked at her and said "A lady never tells her age" now that person should be shot, and why you would get upset with someone that stupid, i dont know, we need to pity people that are mentaly handicapped!! You are going to be the most wonderful loving mom to your children, just like your mom was to you, its not your age that matters raising a child, its your love, and you have a ton of it for these little ones. I have no doubt also that each and every one of us will one day hold our little ones in our arms!!!! Now enough of the sadness and anger, i want to see you smile, we all love you honey!!!:hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

LLbean said:


> Forever...I'm twingy/crampy too....and on and off hot too hahahaha. I have also been frequently to the little girls room for #2 today...God I hope all of those are good signs!

I think they're good signs! It's perfect timing for some twinginess :)

xx
:)


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Forever...I'm twingy/crampy too....and on and off hot too hahahaha. I have also been frequently to the little girls room for #2 today...God I hope all of those are good signs!
> 
> I think they're good signs! It's perfect timing for some twinginess :)
> 
> xx
> :)Click to expand...

:happydance: Ohhhhhh twinginess i love that word lol!!!!!! Twinginess for all lol :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

well Progesterone can be the cause too right? so trying not to get excited...just yet ;-)


----------



## HappyAuntie

LLbean said:


> well Progesterone can be the cause too right? so trying not to get excited...just yet ;-)

Yep. I hate to rain on the excitement parade, but progesterone supplementation can cause every single early pregnancy symptom in the book - twinges, cramps, sore boobs, everything. It's a really cruel side effect! :growlmad:


----------



## purplelou

lavalux said:


> Ok, maybe I'm just hormonal, but Sansham's initial post made me cry because I wasn't trying to pass general judgment on actual teenage moms, but on TV personalities and the message they sometimes present. I don't mean to stir anything up at all, not then or now. As for her second post, it may have been made with the best of intentions, but it struck a nerve. I hate that people judge woman 35+ who are moms or strive to be moms and unfortunately, I've really felt the brunt of this viewpoint on several occasions recently. I've had someone find out I'm pregnant with twins and ask my age and then make comments implying that by becoming pregnant at 39, I am selfish and don't care about being there for my children.
> 
> My mom had me at 42 and thank God she kept trying after her miscarriages and didn't give up. She wasn't perfect and we had our mother-daughter fights, but she was a completely devoted and loving mom who tried to raise me right. If I say so myself, I think she did a great job and gave me good advice, including have confidence in yourself, don't give up your dreams, fight the good fight, get an education, do productive work, it's better to be alone than marry a guy who doesn't love and respect you or just for the sake of being married, try to be compassionate to others, admit your mistakes, and be a good friend.
> 
> I just want to say that this forum has the most amazing women and I have always felt that it is a safe place to share one's feelings, even when it springs from pain, anger, jealousy, fear, and frustration. We also share the joys and courageous moments too. I feel very loved and protected by all the ladies on this regular forum and I thank God that I found you all. You have been there for me and I am here for you.
> 
> One day, each and every one of us on this thread will become mothers and we will all have a special appreciation for the blessing we have been given. I feel that although our paths to motherhood are unique and many are fraught with struggle, there is no doubt that we will have some lucky babies coming into this world and joining our little family. I love you all. Laura

Dear Laura, 
that was such a lovely post! I agree with what you have said. You ladies here have been my lifeline and helped me keep my sanity. I feel safe asking probably the most stupid of questions and telling you all when I feeling down. I am also very glad your mom kept trying after she had her miscarriages, the world would be a poorer place without your presence.
I am so sorry that that woman felt she had the right to pass judgment on you. what a cheek!! please don't dwell on it, you will be a fabulous mummy and your LO's will be lucky to have a caring kind mom who will bring them up right and give them great values for life.

to everyone here - thank you, thank you, thank you. No-one really understands like you guys do. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh and OMM - thanks for that, I did wonder, I think I read Skye's post wrongly earlier about the lady she knew who did a combined transfer and I wondered how did she know which was which. see told you it was silly.


----------



## skye2010

NorthStar said:


> Thanks ladies, yeah you said it, one of the things she said in the email was I had to relax a bit and helpfully suggested that we take a holiday :growlmad: so as you say she has no idea, she is also younger than us so doesn't have the time pressure of the ticking clock. No one outside this forum seems to get it at all!

:growlmad::growlmad: What? That is such a patronising comment that deserves a kick up her but. Northstar I think that girl doesn't really want friends but an audience to coo her achievements I'm afraid.

Sansham this thread actually exists to shield ourselves from ignorant and irrelevant comments like yours. We have much more understanding, consideration and love that we share with everyone here who has the same attitude. You would have received a totally different response from us if you had displayed the same level of respect and understanding. I can assure you that being an angry and an aggressive person will not achieve the respect you seek ever in life. You need to give first to receive respect. I don't know if any of this would be helpful to put things in perspective for you. I'm suspecting you probably think "OOh they can't understand me" But we do and this is the bottom line of your comment. We like to spend our energy here on being more positive and constructive. 
That comment was made in a completely different context than you think. We do use this thread also to vent and let out steam. No one really judges anyone here. Perhaps you would find more support starting a thread that has a title similar to your situation attended by women who go through similar experiences to yours. This thread exists for exactly that reason.

OOH Debs, I hope they can lower your levels fast and efficiently. My close friend in Turkey has the same thyroid issue. (Recently sky rocket TSH) She is still not married at 38 and desperately dreaming of a family. I'm really worried about her but can't comment not to scare her. What sort of tx are they offering to lower it?

Chris you will have a beautiful bb and you will be a great mum :)) I actually wrote that to draw attention to this woman who was so happy with the donor egg baby. She kept her for 9 months in her womb bare her and bf her. The bonding she had with her was no different than if it was her own eggs. She was the bundle of love and joy :))) I love that story cause it has a happy ending :)) And just to answer Purple's question the woman knew it cause the donor had dark hair and olive skin (Typical Greek features) unlike her who was fair. So did the baby. But it was not even an issue. She didn't get a DNA testing or even be curious about it. She only cared about her beautiful babies well being.

LLbean that does look like good signs to me. :) All fingers and toes crossed for you.

Dwrgi autoimmune testing isn't a routine check on fertility. It is an area where there isn't enough blind trials done yet except the use of steroids and asprin. That's been tried and proved beneficial. However because there isn't enough trials and research done on it only handful of clinics do it. Chicago Uni carry on most of the testing. NHS does some only on women who are young and have had multiple mc's. My clinic ARGC and a few independent drs in London do it (Dr. Gorgy). I think Nottingham Uni does it if I'm not wrong. You can google their names and see what comes up. But I feel your worry is getting a solid and decent clinic that can make you produce a maximum no of eggs and give you a successfull IVF. This is the success rates on top London clinics. (I trust these results even though it is the clinic's website cause this clinic is the most searched and attacked clinic by HFEA so they wouldn't dare publishing anything not real) 
https://www.argc.co.uk/statistics.html

The difference between UCH which doesn't carry out autoimmune tx (by the way it's an NHS clinic) and ARGC which does is only 12%. ARGC carries out a very obsessive tx period where all women have a blood tests everyday on beginning of stimms and almost twice a day blood screening and scanning on second half. + PGD on some (including all holidays, Xmass, easter etc) While UCH does shut down on Sundays I believe. So the %12 difference include all the extra care+ autoimmune txs+ some PGD. However some women in ARGC refuse the autoimmune tx and just do the normal IVF route.

From my limited experience women who have multiple mcs or multiple IVF with no BFP success I think the autoimmune tx makes a difference. But also their exceptional care does make a difference in overall success.

You haven't had a successful stimms, egg collection and embryo growth just yet. I'm suspecting with a different drug protocol and more close watch you might be able to produce better embies. But IVF is an expensive tx and difficult to keep trying unless you have big bank balance. So it is a tough call. I personally couldn't take the pressure of all the IUI's and after trying one cheapy IVF (which produced 19 bad quality eggs) in Turkey I realised how difficult the whole process was so went for ARGC. But it was very expensive. I'm sooo lucky and grateful that it was possible for me and that it worked. But for some unlucky girls it didn't work and it was devastating. 

So I don't want to suggest anything to you except do a good research on the clinic and fix an appointment with the best. Keep an open mind while you the resarch and on the appt. They would suggest you the best options for your situation (egg donation, ICSI, IVF etc) I know I talked about a few things that contradicts each other but I try to write down all what I have experienced without directing you in one direction. 
Sweetie you will get there in the end and you are doing a great job at trying to figure out what's best for u, DH and your little future baby. HUGS and KISSES

Lava sweetie I'm well annoyed on your behalf. Hugs and hugs. I love your post. If young people had the same level of wisdom I wonder if their choices might have been different in life. I'm sure their choices of words would have been.

Purple :))) it wasn't silly at all. LOL!!!! I asked exactly the same thing when I heard this and said I would have gone for the DNA test. But the girl who told me this said the woman didn't care. That was the beauty of the story :)) LOL!!!!!

Hi Sumat, welcome to this thread :)))

AFM I went to the midwife yesterday and I had a big NOOO! to flying both from her and the dr she consulted. Looks like my placenta is right above the cervix very bottom of my uterus. I was told to take it very easy and not to exhaust myself. This condition makes me susceptible to heavy bleeding which could be life threatening for both me and the bb. I am also told I might end up having to have a c section (which I didn't really want) The nurse said the placenta might move later on but a close dr friend in Turkey said it is not very likely so i should get myself ready for cx. I was quite upset and shocked initially but i feel better now. Perhaps it's for the best for Shirin cause I would have really exhausted myself and my nerves if I went back to Turkey. I can not risk her life after all that I have gone through to have her. I guess not even if she was conceived easily cause now I can feel her moving and it's an odd/wonderful feeling. Dunno how to take it easy though. I'm not used to putting up my feet and relaxing even though I don't work.

Girls I love u all here and I'm hoping that all of you would have your sticky beans very very soon. Many many hugs and sunny baby dust. xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, yeah you said it, one of the things she said in the email was I had to relax a bit and helpfully suggested that we take a holiday :growlmad: so as you say she has no idea, she is also younger than us so doesn't have the time pressure of the ticking clock. No one outside this forum seems to get it at all!
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad: What? That is such a patronising comment that deserves a kick up her but. Northstar I think that girl doesn't really want friends but an audience to coo her achievements I'm afraid.
> 
> Sansham this thread actually exists to shield ourselves from ignorant and irrelevant comments like yours. We have much more understanding, consideration and love that we share with everyone here who has the same attitude. You would have received a totally different response from us if you had displayed the same level of respect and understanding. I can assure you that being an angry and an aggressive person will not achieve the respect you seek ever in life. You need to give first to receive respect. I don't know if any of this would be helpful to put things in perspective for you. I'm suspecting you probably think "OOh they can't understand me" But we do and this is the bottom line of your comment. We like to spend our energy here on being more positive and constructive.
> That comment was made in a completely different context than you think. We do use this thread also to vent and let out steam. No one really judges anyone here. Perhaps you would find more support starting a thread that has a title similar to your situation attended by women who go through similar experiences to yours. This thread exists for exactly that reason.
> 
> OOH Debs, I hope they can lower your levels fast and efficiently. My close friend in Turkey has the same thyroid issue. (Recently sky rocket TSH) She is still not married at 38 and desperately dreaming of a family. I'm really worried about her but can't comment not to scare her. What sort of tx are they offering to lower it?
> 
> Chris you will have a beautiful bb and you will be a great mum :)) I actually wrote that to draw attention to this woman who was so happy with the donor egg baby. She kept her for 9 months in her womb bare her and bf her. The bonding she had with her was no different than if it was her own eggs. She was the bundle of love and joy :))) I love that story cause it has a happy ending :)) And just to answer Purple's question the woman knew it cause the donor had dark hair and olive skin (Typical Greek features) unlike her who was fair. So did the baby. But it was not even an issue. She didn't get a DNA testing or even be curious about it. She only cared about her beautiful babies well being.
> 
> LLbean that does look like good signs to me. :) All fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Dwrgi autoimmune testing isn't a routine check on fertility. It is an area where there isn't enough blind trials done yet except the use of steroids and asprin. That's been tried and proved beneficial. However because there isn't enough trials and research done on it only handful of clinics do it. Chicago Uni carry on most of the testing. NHS does some only on women who are young and have had multiple mc's. My clinic ARGC and a few independent drs in London do it (Dr. Gorgy). I think Nottingham Uni does it if I'm not wrong. You can google their names and see what comes up. But I feel your worry is getting a solid and decent clinic that can make you produce a maximum no of eggs and give you a successfull IVF. This is the success rates on top London clinics. (I trust these results even though it is the clinic's website cause this clinic is the most searched and attacked clinic by HFEA so they wouldn't dare publishing anything not real)
> https://www.argc.co.uk/statistics.html
> 
> The difference between UCH which doesn't carry out autoimmune tx (by the way it's an NHS clinic) and ARGC which does is only 12%. ARGC carries out a very obsessive tx period where all women have a blood tests everyday on beginning of stimms and almost twice a day blood screening and scanning on second half. + PGD on some (including all holidays, Xmass, easter etc) While UCH does shut down on Sundays I believe. So the %12 difference include all the extra care+ autoimmune txs+ some PGD. However some women in ARGC refuse the autoimmune tx and just do the normal IVF route.
> 
> From my limited experience women who have multiple mcs or multiple IVF with no BFP success I think the autoimmune tx makes a difference. But also their exceptional care does make a difference in overall success.
> 
> You haven't had a successful stimms, egg collection and embryo growth just yet. I'm suspecting with a different drug protocol and more close watch you might be able to produce better embies. But IVF is an expensive tx and difficult to keep trying unless you have big bank balance. So it is a tough call. I personally couldn't take the pressure of all the IUI's and after trying one cheapy IVF (which produced 19 bad quality eggs) in Turkey I realised how difficult the whole process was so went for ARGC. But it was very expensive. I'm sooo lucky and grateful that it was possible for me and that it worked. But for some unlucky girls it didn't work and it was devastating.
> 
> So I don't want to suggest anything to you except do a good research on the clinic and fix an appointment with the best. Keep an open mind while you the resarch and on the appt. They would suggest you the best options for your situation (egg donation, ICSI, IVF etc) I know I talked about a few things that contradicts each other but I try to write down all what I have experienced without directing you in one direction.
> Sweetie you will get there in the end and you are doing a great job at trying to figure out what's best for u, DH and your little future baby. HUGS and KISSES
> 
> Lava sweetie I'm well annoyed on your behalf. Hugs and hugs. I love your post. If young people had the same level of wisdom I wonder if their choices might have been different in life. I'm sure their choices of words would have been.
> 
> Purple :))) it wasn't silly at all. LOL!!!! I asked exactly the same thing when I heard this and said I would have gone for the DNA test. But the girl who told me this said the woman didn't care. That was the beauty of the story :)) LOL!!!!!
> 
> Hi Sumat, welcome to this thread :)))
> 
> AFM I went to the midwife yesterday and I had a big NOOO! to flying both from her and the dr she consulted. Looks like my placenta is right above the cervix very bottom of my uterus. I was told to take it very easy and not to exhaust myself. This condition makes me susceptible to heavy bleeding which could be life threatening for both me and the bb. I am also told I might end up having to have a c section (which I didn't really want) The nurse said the placenta might move later on but a close dr friend in Turkey said it is not very likely so i should get myself ready for cx. I was quite upset and shocked initially but i feel better now. Perhaps it's for the best for Shirin cause I would have really exhausted myself and my nerves if I went back to Turkey. I can not risk her life after all that I have gone through to have her. I guess not even if she was conceived easily cause now I can feel her moving and it's an odd/wonderful feeling. Dunno how to take it easy though. I'm not used to putting up my feet and relaxing even though I don't work.
> 
> Girls I love u all here and I'm hoping that all of you would have your sticky beans very very soon. Many many hugs and sunny baby dust. xxxxClick to expand...

Hello Skye, and so glad that you popped in to say hello to us all. I am so glad that you have been told to take it easy because I feared that unless a doc told you to do this, you'd be jetting all over the world! You have got to put yourself and Shirin first, and I am certain that your mother in Turkey will appreciate this. Sometimes, we have to make difficult decisions, and you have to accept that you need to rest and take it easy (that's an order!). I'm sorry that it sounds like you may need a C section-but I am sure you will get al the care in the world, and I'm sure it won't matter how Shirin comes into this world. Huge hugs to you hun-I hope that you can find ways of distracting yourself as I'd already got the impression that you were a busy little bee!!! Perhaps you could write a book about your experiences???? You know sooooooo much, and have a lovely direct way of writing! 

I am going round and round in circles to be honest-it occured to me that it would be interesting to have immune testing, to address the essential problem of why after almost four years, I have been unable to get pregnant (bar one very fleeting PG/mc). I was reading a book about this, and the case study sounded exactly like my own life, and her problems were solved almost overnight once the autoimmune issues were addressed. I have also read through internet research that where there is low ovarian reserve, to avoid really aggressive drugs like Menopur (which I had) and also to slowly harvest eggs until they have a good number. Also, I have read to avoid ovitrel, and that pregnyl is far better in cases like mine. I'm obviously going to bring this up with my FS as she has said to keep in touch. Essentially, what I have learnt is that every follicle will have an egg, but some eggs refuse to release once the ovulation shot has been made as they are chromosomally abnormal-and this is normally found in older women and those with low ovarian reserve (a double whammy for me). Chromosomally abnormal means they are no good, obviously, so are we saying that ten of my eggs were chromosomally abnormal? It doesn't provide much scope for optimism for natual conception (nor IVF for that matter). 

So, I am taking DHEA to improve egg quality, also Paradox tablets for essential omega oils, and am thinking of also taking Royal Jelly. Does anybody know anything about this? All these are supposed to be good at improving egg quality. I've also read that the best results from DHEA are found after 6 months of taking. My problem also is that I don't seem to have any EWCM-honestly, it has always been sparse, and some recommend Evening Primrose Oil for this-but only in first two weeks. I'm back on the aspirin too.

But, girls, I am really slowly losing my grip. I have got to act quickly as I just haven't the time to waste any longer. I honestly feel that I am now obsessing about all of this, and it occupies my every waking thought-and there is the stark fear that it will never happen. I need to get a grip, because if I am not careful, then I don't know what's going to happen to me. Sorry sorry sorry, I really don't know what else to say. The last few days have not been good days, I wonder whether this is an effect of the DHEA-I'd read that this can be a side effect of this on or around ovulation, and I'm on Day 12. 

Anyway, sorry to hog, once again, and am sending you all big hugs and love.

Incidentally, Lava, how lovely to learn your name, and Laura suits you so well! I am so glad that your mother persevered in having you, because you are always a calm caring presence, who clearly brings a lot of love into the world. And who gives a stuff what other people think about twins at 39-they are just jealous of your good luck, plain and simple. Banish these thoughts from your mind, they are not worthy of attention nor of your energy.

Lots and lots of love to you,
Amanda 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I just want to say to someone who resorts to name calling (so mature) and obviously judges older mothers as she thinks we judge teenagers that if I get ot have a baby at my age (an old bag of 43 OMG!) then I will consider it an advantage - for starters I have a whole wealth of worldly experiences that I can share with a child, from living in different countries and cultures, to having experienced a whole lot of things that I would never have done if I had had a child at a younger age and things that I can encourage then to do too. Not only that but I consider that if I do die when they are in their 20's (still unlikely at my age - much more likely to be their 30's or 40's with the age that people live to these days) then that would be at a time when they would actually need any money that I can leave them and do something useful or exciting with it rather than when they are in their 60's and getting a bit too old to enjoy it (controversial thought maybe). I have my own 3 bedroom home that I would not have had in my 20's with a garden for them to play in and room for them to grow :thumbup:

Anyway, just needed to have a say about that.

Dwrgi, sorry you are still feeling all this stress hon - can't help on much but I am taking RJ and Bee Pollen as it is supposed to help egg quality and there is a thread about it in this section that was started in the alst few days so you may be able to get info from there.

Skye - REST please!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Lava :hug:

Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies,

Skye good to hear from you and I love the name Shirin, my best friend here in Bahrain has the same name. Please rest and take care, I too am like you always rushing around and busy with work and outside of work I just don't slow down but I am trying this time. Every day I have left my laptop at work purposely so I cannot do any more at home in the evening. It's hard I know.

Butterfly I am in agreement on being an older Mum, I really don't think that I would have been as well rounded (and I don't mean chubby:wacko:) I have now achieved a great deal in my career and personal life so I am ready to devote my time to a baby and won't ever feel like I have missed out on anything. I am also so much more stable in my life both emotionally and financially and to me that does make a huge difference. I came from an unstable home where things were really tough for me growing up and I wouldn't wish that on any child. I also feel that by going through the batttle of TTC, which for many of us is a long and painful journey, means we really will appreciate our babies that little bit more. We will be thanking god every single day when we look at our babies each day. 

Dwrgi please do not apologise for your posts on here, we are here to support you. My heart goes out to you and I really do understand your pain and frustration. I have been to the depths of dispair at times and there were moments even recently where I felt like it just wasn't ever going to happen for us. Do not give up hope and do not be too scared by the low AMH result, mine too was lousy and DH had problems with his swimmers when we did the last IVF in June and look at us now with a natural pregnancy. There is no reason that this could not happen to you as well. 

FM so glad you popped in as I was wondering how you were. The IVF plan sounds good. My first attempt was on the short protocol like you with the BCP and I must say that cycle was a good experience for me as I felt very healthy and stress free the whole time with a good response to the stimms. I produced more eggs that way with less meds so hopefully you will glide through with no issues and get your much deserved BFP. I will be thinking of you and keep you in my prayers:hugs:

There is one thing I wanted to share with you all that I am not sure if it is the reason I concieved naturally or not but it could well be. When I was admitted to hospital with severe OHSS the doctor who treated me was an internal medicine specialist as at first they were not sure what it was as the OHSS triggered badly around O in my cycle after IVF. She diagnosed the OHSS but also mentioned that she believed I was suffering from Insulin Resistance Syndrome otherwise called Metabolic Syndrome, she told me that so many women have this without knowing and that this has a direct link to the way our ovaries perform etc and put me on a strict diet cutting out all sugars including honey, no carbs and virtually no dairy except 1 oz of hard cheese a day. She told me that she had treated many women over the past few years who were also having problems TTC and that a high number of them had concieved naturally after following this diet. I followed this diet for 6 weeks before I fell pregnant and I did feel so much better for it. I lost the few kgs that IVF had given me and as I say I will never know if it was the reason for me getting my BFP but hey I never achieved it in the 2.5 years before. Not saying this is the miracle cure but there is plenty of information resource on Insulin Resistance Syndrome on the web that support what the doctor told me so maybe worth a try for some.

Take care all and catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, yeah you said it, one of the things she said in the email was I had to relax a bit and helpfully suggested that we take a holiday :growlmad: so as you say she has no idea, she is also younger than us so doesn't have the time pressure of the ticking clock. No one outside this forum seems to get it at all!
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad: What? That is such a patronising comment that deserves a kick up her but. Northstar I think that girl doesn't really want friends but an audience to coo her achievements I'm afraid.
> 
> Sansham this thread actually exists to shield ourselves from ignorant and irrelevant comments like yours. We have much more understanding, consideration and love that we share with everyone here who has the same attitude. You would have received a totally different response from us if you had displayed the same level of respect and understanding. I can assure you that being an angry and an aggressive person will not achieve the respect you seek ever in life. You need to give first to receive respect. I don't know if any of this would be helpful to put things in perspective for you. I'm suspecting you probably think "OOh they can't understand me" But we do and this is the bottom line of your comment. We like to spend our energy here on being more positive and constructive.
> That comment was made in a completely different context than you think. We do use this thread also to vent and let out steam. No one really judges anyone here. Perhaps you would find more support starting a thread that has a title similar to your situation attended by women who go through similar experiences to yours. This thread exists for exactly that reason.
> 
> OOH Debs, I hope they can lower your levels fast and efficiently. My close friend in Turkey has the same thyroid issue. (Recently sky rocket TSH) She is still not married at 38 and desperately dreaming of a family. I'm really worried about her but can't comment not to scare her. What sort of tx are they offering to lower it?
> 
> Chris you will have a beautiful bb and you will be a great mum :)) I actually wrote that to draw attention to this woman who was so happy with the donor egg baby. She kept her for 9 months in her womb bare her and bf her. The bonding she had with her was no different than if it was her own eggs. She was the bundle of love and joy :))) I love that story cause it has a happy ending :)) And just to answer Purple's question the woman knew it cause the donor had dark hair and olive skin (Typical Greek features) unlike her who was fair. So did the baby. But it was not even an issue. She didn't get a DNA testing or even be curious about it. She only cared about her beautiful babies well being.
> 
> LLbean that does look like good signs to me. :) All fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Dwrgi autoimmune testing isn't a routine check on fertility. It is an area where there isn't enough blind trials done yet except the use of steroids and asprin. That's been tried and proved beneficial. However because there isn't enough trials and research done on it only handful of clinics do it. Chicago Uni carry on most of the testing. NHS does some only on women who are young and have had multiple mc's. My clinic ARGC and a few independent drs in London do it (Dr. Gorgy). I think Nottingham Uni does it if I'm not wrong. You can google their names and see what comes up. But I feel your worry is getting a solid and decent clinic that can make you produce a maximum no of eggs and give you a successfull IVF. This is the success rates on top London clinics. (I trust these results even though it is the clinic's website cause this clinic is the most searched and attacked clinic by HFEA so they wouldn't dare publishing anything not real)
> https://www.argc.co.uk/statistics.html
> 
> The difference between UCH which doesn't carry out autoimmune tx (by the way it's an NHS clinic) and ARGC which does is only 12%. ARGC carries out a very obsessive tx period where all women have a blood tests everyday on beginning of stimms and almost twice a day blood screening and scanning on second half. + PGD on some (including all holidays, Xmass, easter etc) While UCH does shut down on Sundays I believe. So the %12 difference include all the extra care+ autoimmune txs+ some PGD. However some women in ARGC refuse the autoimmune tx and just do the normal IVF route.
> 
> From my limited experience women who have multiple mcs or multiple IVF with no BFP success I think the autoimmune tx makes a difference. But also their exceptional care does make a difference in overall success.
> 
> You haven't had a successful stimms, egg collection and embryo growth just yet. I'm suspecting with a different drug protocol and more close watch you might be able to produce better embies. But IVF is an expensive tx and difficult to keep trying unless you have big bank balance. So it is a tough call. I personally couldn't take the pressure of all the IUI's and after trying one cheapy IVF (which produced 19 bad quality eggs) in Turkey I realised how difficult the whole process was so went for ARGC. But it was very expensive. I'm sooo lucky and grateful that it was possible for me and that it worked. But for some unlucky girls it didn't work and it was devastating.
> 
> So I don't want to suggest anything to you except do a good research on the clinic and fix an appointment with the best. Keep an open mind while you the resarch and on the appt. They would suggest you the best options for your situation (egg donation, ICSI, IVF etc) I know I talked about a few things that contradicts each other but I try to write down all what I have experienced without directing you in one direction.
> Sweetie you will get there in the end and you are doing a great job at trying to figure out what's best for u, DH and your little future baby. HUGS and KISSES
> 
> Lava sweetie I'm well annoyed on your behalf. Hugs and hugs. I love your post. If young people had the same level of wisdom I wonder if their choices might have been different in life. I'm sure their choices of words would have been.
> 
> Purple :))) it wasn't silly at all. LOL!!!! I asked exactly the same thing when I heard this and said I would have gone for the DNA test. But the girl who told me this said the woman didn't care. That was the beauty of the story :)) LOL!!!!!
> 
> Hi Sumat, welcome to this thread :)))
> 
> AFM I went to the midwife yesterday and I had a big NOOO! to flying both from her and the dr she consulted. Looks like my placenta is right above the cervix very bottom of my uterus. I was told to take it very easy and not to exhaust myself. This condition makes me susceptible to heavy bleeding which could be life threatening for both me and the bb. I am also told I might end up having to have a c section (which I didn't really want) The nurse said the placenta might move later on but a close dr friend in Turkey said it is not very likely so i should get myself ready for cx. I was quite upset and shocked initially but i feel better now. Perhaps it's for the best for Shirin cause I would have really exhausted myself and my nerves if I went back to Turkey. I can not risk her life after all that I have gone through to have her. I guess not even if she was conceived easily cause now I can feel her moving and it's an odd/wonderful feeling. Dunno how to take it easy though. I'm not used to putting up my feet and relaxing even though I don't work.
> 
> Girls I love u all here and I'm hoping that all of you would have your sticky beans very very soon. Many many hugs and sunny baby dust. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Skye, and so glad that you popped in to say hello to us all. I am so glad that you have been told to take it easy because I feared that unless a doc told you to do this, you'd be jetting all over the world! You have got to put yourself and Shirin first, and I am certain that your mother in Turkey will appreciate this. Sometimes, we have to make difficult decisions, and you have to accept that you need to rest and take it easy (that's an order!). I'm sorry that it sounds like you may need a C section-but I am sure you will get al the care in the world, and I'm sure it won't matter how Shirin comes into this world. Huge hugs to you hun-I hope that you can find ways of distracting yourself as I'd already got the impression that you were a busy little bee!!! Perhaps you could write a book about your experiences???? You know sooooooo much, and have a lovely direct way of writing!
> 
> I am going round and round in circles to be honest-it occured to me that it would be interesting to have immune testing, to address the essential problem of why after almost four years, I have been unable to get pregnant (bar one very fleeting PG/mc). I was reading a book about this, and the case study sounded exactly like my own life, and her problems were solved almost overnight once the autoimmune issues were addressed. I have also read through internet research that where there is low ovarian reserve, to avoid really aggressive drugs like Menopur (which I had) and also to slowly harvest eggs until they have a good number. Also, I have read to avoid ovitrel, and that pregnyl is far better in cases like mine. I'm obviously going to bring this up with my FS as she has said to keep in touch. Essentially, what I have learnt is that every follicle will have an egg, but some eggs refuse to release once the ovulation shot has been made as they are chromosomally abnormal-and this is normally found in older women and those with low ovarian reserve (a double whammy for me). Chromosomally abnormal means they are no good, obviously, so are we saying that ten of my eggs were chromosomally abnormal? It doesn't provide much scope for optimism for natual conception (nor IVF for that matter).
> 
> So, I am taking DHEA to improve egg quality, also Paradox tablets for essential omega oils, and am thinking of also taking Royal Jelly. Does anybody know anything about this? All these are supposed to be good at improving egg quality. I've also read that the best results from DHEA are found after 6 months of taking. My problem also is that I don't seem to have any EWCM-honestly, it has always been sparse, and some recommend Evening Primrose Oil for this-but only in first two weeks. I'm back on the aspirin too.
> 
> But, girls, I am really slowly losing my grip. I have got to act quickly as I just haven't the time to waste any longer. I honestly feel that I am now obsessing about all of this, and it occupies my every waking thought-and there is the stark fear that it will never happen. I need to get a grip, because if I am not careful, then I don't know what's going to happen to me. Sorry sorry sorry, I really don't know what else to say. The last few days have not been good days, I wonder whether this is an effect of the DHEA-I'd read that this can be a side effect of this on or around ovulation, and I'm on Day 12.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hog, once again, and am sending you all big hugs and love.
> 
> Incidentally, Lava, how lovely to learn your name, and Laura suits you so well! I am so glad that your mother persevered in having you, because you are always a calm caring presence, who clearly brings a lot of love into the world. And who gives a stuff what other people think about twins at 39-they are just jealous of your good luck, plain and simple. Banish these thoughts from your mind, they are not worthy of attention nor of your energy.
> 
> Lots and lots of love to you,
> Amanda
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Amanda, (I love that name by the way) I am going to tell you what a good friend of mind just said to me when i told her about all the tests i have to do and all my worries that any one of those tests could stop us from doing the IVF. She said "Breathe, just take a deep breath and breathe, take it one test, one day at a time, and remember to breathe, after all you will need to practice for breathing for labor" That made me laugh, and hopefully you will too. I am sending you tons of hugs, i know EXACTLY what your feeling right now as i am in the same boat. I am so worried and wound up about everything, but my friend is right, we need to try and take a step back and just concentrate on today, if we get too far ahead in our thinking then it gets huge and overwhelming. Please never think that your bothering us or boring us, we are here to help and support you any way we can, even if it is just to remind you to breathe lol. I cant say that everything will work out for us, but i do know from my experiance that you can read anything and have it apply to you, so you reading about the immune issues, might match you and yet not be what is happening at all. From what my doctor told me when we get older our eggs just dont divide right, now i thought they meant after they were fertilized, but no, she said that the eggs have 46 chromosomes, and when we ovulate they divide and you have 23 chromosomes, which combine with the sperm's 23 chromosomes to make 46 again, she said the problem is when we ovulate with being older, the spindel as she called it does not seperate even, so instead of having 23 chromosomes, you end up with 26 or maybe 19, and that egg is doomed before the sperm even got there. This was something i never knew. All you can do is take the DHEA, and give it one more shot, if it does not work, then maybe you need to join PadBrat and I on the ED wagon. Sending you lots of love honey, i know how hard this is!! :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Shansam said:


> I actually feel bad for my comment...so i have editied it and i am sorry :flow:
> But you older women need to understand that its not fair to judge teenage parents and think we are all the same and its not true.
> It seems as if you are bitter because you are older than normal aged mums and take it out on us.
> Have some respect for teenage parents too, because not all of us are iddiots
> 
> *EDITED*

Wow! I think all of your comments were totally uncalled for. To edit your coment after you call us old hags? Really? Trust we don't have to judge you, if you are pg and a teen there are already enough people doing that.

Totally hoping that you have a happy and healthy pg, I don't think any of us are jealous of YOU. I am 38, totally happy with that, not at all bitter. Some of us have had a harder time than others and yes we get frusturated and until you have walked a mile in our shoes and lets hope you never have to you will never understand.


----------



## Mbababy

FutureMommie said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> I actually feel bad for my comment...so i have editied it and i am sorry :flow:
> But you older women need to understand that its not fair to judge teenage parents and think we are all the same and its not true.
> It seems as if you are bitter because you are older than normal aged mums and take it out on us.
> Have some respect for teenage parents too, because not all of us are iddiots
> 
> *EDITED*
> 
> Wow! I think all of your comments were totally uncalled for. To edit your coment after you call us old hags? Really? Trust we don't have to judge you, if you are pg and a teen there are already enough people doing that.
> 
> Totally hoping that you have a happy and healthy pg, I don't think any of us are jealous of YOU. I am 38, totally happy with that, not at all bitter. Some of us have had a harder time than others and yes we get frusturated and until you have walked a mile in our shoes and lets hope you never have to you will never understand.Click to expand...

And Shansam, if you're going to make a point of letting all of us "oldies" know you're not an idiot, you might want to try spelling it right. Just a suggestion. ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone, thanks for all your kind words :flower:

Dwrgi I would advise a bit of caution on Evening Primrose Oil, it's great but not necessarily for TTC, I was taking it for hormonal break outs and found that whilst it helped with that and AF cramps, it did delay O by about 6 days and shortened my LP also by about 6 days.

Here is the link to the EPO thread I started a while back so other ladies in the forum could share their experiences, the delayed O was fairly common as were headaches.
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/675687-my-evening-primrose-oil-findings-good-bad-ugly.html


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lovely ladies, I just wanted to send a huge https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif to all of you, there are some huge decisions being made on this thread at the moment, and I wish I had more knowledge to be able to help and advise. (luckily most of you are more knowledgable that most doctors) anyhoo - all I can offer is :hugs: and to let you know I am listening if anyone needs to rant or talk. 

lots of loves
old bag Louise xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Hi Lovely ladies, I just wanted to send a huge https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif to all of you, there are some huge decisions being made on this thread at the moment, and I wish I had more knowledge to be able to help and advise. (luckily most of you are more knowledgable that most doctors) anyhoo - all I can offer is :hugs: and to let you know I am listening if anyone needs to rant or talk.
> 
> lots of loves
> *old bag Louise* xxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

purplelou said:


> Hi Lovely ladies, I just wanted to send a huge https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif to all of you, there are some huge decisions being made on this thread at the moment, and I wish I had more knowledge to be able to help and advise. (luckily most of you are more knowledgable that most doctors) anyhoo - all I can offer is :hugs: and to let you know I am listening if anyone needs to rant or talk.
> 
> lots of loves
> old bag Louise xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Babe I live in GLASGOW, seriously last weekend went out partying with a 37 year old GRANDMOTHER :dohh: there is no topping that! And she is thinking about having another baby with husband no 2!


----------



## purplelou

my cousin is a grand mother also aged 37! She's younger than me!! I do think that I have far more patience and experiences to offer a child now than I ever would have had when I was a teenager.


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Lovely ladies, I just wanted to send a huge https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif to all of you, there are some huge decisions being made on this thread at the moment, and I wish I had more knowledge to be able to help and advise. (luckily most of you are more knowledgable that most doctors) anyhoo - all I can offer is :hugs: and to let you know I am listening if anyone needs to rant or talk.
> 
> lots of loves
> old bag Louise xxx

Awwww honey your hugs are better than anything, and exactly what we all need, thanks so much you old bag :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> my cousin is a grand mother also aged 37! She's younger than me!! I do think that I have far more patience and experiences to offer a child now than I ever would have had when I was a teenager.

Yep thats what we have on our side, patience and lots of experiance in life, and for us, we will love our babies so very much. I just love you ladies, thanks for being here for me!!

Geezer Chris


----------



## lavalux

Love ya, Louise! 
Laura aka bitter old bitty


----------



## 4everyoung

So, my breasts are bigger. It's never happened to me before...I'm not prone to tenderness and swelling in that area (sadly, my sister has teased me because I wear the "nearly a B" bra size LOL). It's funny and strange. I am used to my thighs and butt growing  But not my breasts! At any rate...I'm hoping this is a good sign. 6 more wake-ups before my 2ww is up!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> So, my breasts are bigger. It's never happened to me before...I'm not prone to tenderness and swelling in that area (sadly, my sister has teased me because I wear the "nearly a B" bra size LOL). It's funny and strange. I am used to my thighs and butt growing  But not my breasts! At any rate...I'm hoping this is a good sign. 6 more wake-ups before my 2ww is up!!!!!!!

please oh please get a BFP!!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

LLbean said:


> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> So, my breasts are bigger. It's never happened to me before...I'm not prone to tenderness and swelling in that area (sadly, my sister has teased me because I wear the "nearly a B" bra size LOL). It's funny and strange. I am used to my thighs and butt growing  But not my breasts! At any rate...I'm hoping this is a good sign. 6 more wake-ups before my 2ww is up!!!!!!!
> 
> please oh please get a BFP!!!!Click to expand...

Right back atcha sister!!!!! Are you going to POAS before your big test??? I want to but my husband said not to last night!


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> So, my breasts are bigger. It's never happened to me before...I'm not prone to tenderness and swelling in that area (sadly, my sister has teased me because I wear the "nearly a B" bra size LOL). It's funny and strange. I am used to my thighs and butt growing  But not my breasts! At any rate...I'm hoping this is a good sign. 6 more wake-ups before my 2ww is up!!!!!!!
> 
> please oh please get a BFP!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Right back atcha sister!!!!! Are you going to POAS before your big test??? I want to but my husband said not to last night!Click to expand...

I take it you have not been looking at my journal LOL


----------



## purplelou

good luck ladies - LL I had a sneaky peek through your journal... :happydance: Ill keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Hope everyone has a nice Thursday :hugs:


AFM, so I just want some opinions on this (if that's ok) - yesterday I had to do a urine PT to see if the HCG had gone (it's been two weeks since my scan and that's what they advised me to do) so it's still positive, and quite a definite line (No holding it up to the light and squinting at it etc) so I phoned the clinic to let them know. we discussed it a bit and I had the feeling they were going to ask me to come in for another scan, which I don't really want to do. at present I feel well, no pain or fever and the bleeding has stopped so I asked If I could retest in another week and they agreed but said I was to call immediately if I got pain etc. looking around on this forum it seems like it's not too unusual for HCG to be detectable for several weeks.. AF is due in about 10 days or so, so I think I'd rather not go back to the clinic unless Im poorly or have to. does that sound reasonable to you ladies?

O/T - it's getting really chilly out - Ill have to start wearing 27 jumpers and two coats plus a vest, scarf and hat with gloves - like the old bag that I am :D


----------



## caroleb73

Purplelou I think your plan is a sensible one, your body will tell you if you need to go back to the Docs or not. I understand what you are going through and right now getting through is probably hard enough without having to go back to the docs and be prodded and poked again and maybe sitting in a waiting room with pregnant women. Thats what I just couldn't deal with and it made me so much more miserable. You stick to your plan and see how things go as I am sure the hormone levels will drop soon.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! How are you all today?? I hope that you are good?? I'm thinking of you all and sending huge :dust: vibes to each and every one of you!

Louise-if you feel okay in yourself, then I guess go with your instincts and sit it out. But if you do feel unwell at any stage, then get straight in touch with your clinic. This is just prolonging the agony for you, isn't it? You need closure to move on and start again! Hope it resolves itself, and that AF arrives without any trouble. Big :hugs: to you hun! xx

4EverYoung-I hope these are positive signs! They certainly sound good! Fingers crossed for you hun. x

NorthStar-37 year old grandmother!!! Partying too?? Phew-where do people get the energy from!! How are you doing after the spat with your pal? Hope you're okay, big :hugs:.x

OMM, Lava, Carole, Skye, Manuiti, Macwooly, FM, HA, Butterfly, and all you other old bags-hello you VERY lovely old bags!!!! Hope you are all doing well today!

I'm feeling a bit more calm today and have realised that I need to chill. There are certain things beyond my control. So, I'll pass on the EPO (thanks for the info, North Star), and get some Royal Jelly and bee pollen, some Robitussin for CM (ewwww) and try to relax. I was negative again on the ov predictor this morning, but me and him have DTD every other day since Sunday. I HAVE to relax otherwise I'll just lose my mind! He and Me had a BIG chat last night and we both feel that we weren't given much hope by the clinic, but we both agree that we LIKE the clinic-I think they were at a loss, but it's this lack of hope that has led me to feel like this. I need to research as much as I can so I can present suggestions to them, but also look at clinics that specialise in low amh clients (Lister?). But, I'm not doing anything until I've had three months of DHEA (no beard as yet, North Star) so I have to be kind to myself. I'm so sorry for freaking out on all you guys, and I am so grateful for you all in your kindness and patience (and also thanks Chris for the info on old eggs-I didn't know that!).

God, I'm hogging again, but I'm a bit more sane today so thanks guys! And I love you all too!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Purple, Wendkyk07 went through what you did recently and it did take a while for the hcg to get out of her system but now whe is back ttcing again. As long as the levels go down and you feel OK then FX the witch will arrive in due course :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: to everyone dwrgi, skye, 4ever, bear, NS, lava, HA, FM, Twinkle, OMM, Carole, Manuiti, padbrat..... am sure I have missed someone out :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM am considering myself out for this month as BFNs. I truly believe that a line would show however faint by 10dpo, so I need to move on to next month and make arrangements for some flights but can only do that when the :witch: has arrived which should be Monday :nope:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Purple, Wendkyk07 went through what you did recently and it did take a while for the hcg to get out of her system but now whe is back ttcing again. As long as the levels go down and you feel OK then FX the witch will arrive in due course :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone dwrgi, skye, 4ever, bear, NS, lava, HA, FM, Twinkle, OMM, Carole, Manuiti, padbrat..... am sure I have missed someone out :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM am considering myself out for this month as BFNs. I truly believe that a line would show however faint by 10dpo, so I need to move on to next month and make arrangements for some flights but can only do that when the :witch: has arrived which should be Monday :nope:

That is such a bugger-am so sorry hun! Keep on trying! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> good luck ladies - LL I had a sneaky peek through your journal... :happydance: Ill keep my fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Thursday :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, so I just want some opinions on this (if that's ok) - yesterday I had to do a urine PT to see if the HCG had gone (it's been two weeks since my scan and that's what they advised me to do) so it's still positive, and quite a definite line (No holding it up to the light and squinting at it etc) so I phoned the clinic to let them know. we discussed it a bit and I had the feeling they were going to ask me to come in for another scan, which I don't really want to do. at present I feel well, no pain or fever and the bleeding has stopped so I asked If I could retest in another week and they agreed but said I was to call immediately if I got pain etc. looking around on this forum it seems like it's not too unusual for HCG to be detectable for several weeks.. AF is due in about 10 days or so, so I think I'd rather not go back to the clinic unless Im poorly or have to. does that sound reasonable to you ladies?
> 
> O/T - it's getting really chilly out - Ill have to start wearing 27 jumpers and two coats plus a vest, scarf and hat with gloves - like the old bag that I am :D

Honey my honest opinion is to go get it checked out, you may feel fine but if something is still left in there you dont want to risk an infection and making things really bad. I know you dont want to go, but preventative measures are the safest, besides you being soooooooo old you have to watch it lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hello everybody! How are you all today?? I hope that you are good?? I'm thinking of you all and sending huge :dust: vibes to each and every one of you!
> 
> Louise-if you feel okay in yourself, then I guess go with your instincts and sit it out. But if you do feel unwell at any stage, then get straight in touch with your clinic. This is just prolonging the agony for you, isn't it? You need closure to move on and start again! Hope it resolves itself, and that AF arrives without any trouble. Big :hugs: to you hun! xx
> 
> 4EverYoung-I hope these are positive signs! They certainly sound good! Fingers crossed for you hun. x
> 
> NorthStar-37 year old grandmother!!! Partying too?? Phew-where do people get the energy from!! How are you doing after the spat with your pal? Hope you're okay, big :hugs:.x
> 
> OMM, Lava, Carole, Skye, Manuiti, Macwooly, FM, HA, Butterfly, and all you other old bags-hello you VERY lovely old bags!!!! Hope you are all doing well today!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit more calm today and have realised that I need to chill. There are certain things beyond my control. So, I'll pass on the EPO (thanks for the info, North Star), and get some Royal Jelly and bee pollen, some Robitussin for CM (ewwww) and try to relax. I was negative again on the ov predictor this morning, but me and him have DTD every other day since Sunday. I HAVE to relax otherwise I'll just lose my mind! He and Me had a BIG chat last night and we both feel that we weren't given much hope by the clinic, but we both agree that we LIKE the clinic-I think they were at a loss, but it's this lack of hope that has led me to feel like this. I need to research as much as I can so I can present suggestions to them, but also look at clinics that specialise in low amh clients (Lister?). But, I'm not doing anything until I've had three months of DHEA (no beard as yet, North Star) so I have to be kind to myself. I'm so sorry for freaking out on all you guys, and I am so grateful for you all in your kindness and patience (and also thanks Chris for the info on old eggs-I didn't know that!).
> 
> God, I'm hogging again, but I'm a bit more sane today so thanks guys! And I love you all too!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LOL honey you are not hogging, geeze now will you stop worrying about that, if i get past these tests and actually get to do the IVF, OMG you just watch how much i am going to freak out on you ladies, but that is why we are all here, for the love and support we get, i could not imagine going through any of this without ladies like you to keep my spirits up. I am still taking the DHEA myself, although i dont know why i am compelled to take it since we are using donor eggs lol, but no beard for me either lol. I am glad your a bit more sane, the multitude of questions we have in our heads would drive anybody crazy lol, and yours is even worse. I say follow your heart, and think positive, i bet this clinic will do lots of things different this time!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - remember me? Been a looong time since I posted here as I honestly feel bad about talking about being pregnant (17 weeks!!!!) when you are all having such difficult times. However, I always quietly lurk and read ALL your posts and cry for you when AF comes and pray very hard all the time for you all in what you are going through.

I think you are all rock stars (Mick Jagger is a rock star and he's ANCIENT so yes, it's possible to be a mature rock star!) and how you handled the wicked negative post speaks volumes for all the posters here and is the reason I joined here when I was first here. Right after I read it, I called charlie (DH) and ranted and cried on the phone to him....he came home for lunch and hugged me and told me some people are selfish and we need things like that post to determine who they are so we can keep the GOOD people in our lives and let go of the rest. He told me not to respond (or go on the teen forums and tell them how I REALLY felt :haha:)!!!

AFM - things are going well! 17 weeks and over morning sickness (except for the daily gag battle with the toothbrush) and feel pretty good! I lost my job but it's a blessing in disguise as I can de-stress and am very fortunate to be able to do so now. I have to have ultrasounds every month due to my health issues but I look at it as more chances to see poppy! Also need a fetal heart echo soon to make sure all 4 chambers are forming properly but I'm positive all will be fine, I'm thankful for the increased appointments, better to be safe!

I will go back to lurk mode as I feel like I'm shoving my ever-growing belly in your face (but I've only gained 2 pounds!) and just continue to root, pray and love you all.

Beth


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Purple, Wendkyk07 went through what you did recently and it did take a while for the hcg to get out of her system but now whe is back ttcing again. As long as the levels go down and you feel OK then FX the witch will arrive in due course :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone dwrgi, skye, 4ever, bear, NS, lava, HA, FM, Twinkle, OMM, Carole, Manuiti, padbrat..... am sure I have missed someone out :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM am considering myself out for this month as BFNs. I truly believe that a line would show however faint by 10dpo, so I need to move on to next month and make arrangements for some flights but can only do that when the :witch: has arrived which should be Monday :nope:

I am the same as you, if no faint line at 10 dpo then i know AF will show, i am just waiting for her now, she is due saturday, and then i go for my cycle day 3 tests probably on monday if she shows on saturday, and hopefully get to the start of my IVF cycle. Sorry about the bfn, i know they say its not over until she shows, but.......

Oh and i just love your avatar, Halloween is one of my favorite holidays!!!!!

Dang its cold here in Chicago, Dwrgi, we just lost all our heat, its about 35 degrees this morning brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies - remember me? Been a looong time since I posted here as I honestly feel bad about talking about being pregnant (17 weeks!!!!) when you are all having such difficult times. However, I always quietly lurk and read ALL your posts and cry for you when AF comes and pray very hard all the time for you all in what you are going through.
> 
> I think you are all rock stars (Mick Jagger is a rock star and he's ANCIENT so yes, it's possible to be a mature rock star!) and how you handled the wicked negative post speaks volumes for all the posters here and is the reason I joined here when I was first here. Right after I read it, I called charlie (DH) and ranted and cried on the phone to him....he came home for lunch and hugged me and told me some people are selfish and we need things like that post to determine who they are so we can keep the GOOD people in our lives and let go of the rest. He told me not to respond (or go on the teen forums and tell them how I REALLY felt :haha:)!!!
> 
> AFM - things are going well! 17 weeks and over morning sickness (except for the daily gag battle with the toothbrush) and feel pretty good! I lost my job but it's a blessing in disguise as I can de-stress and am very fortunate to be able to do so now. I have to have ultrasounds every month due to my health issues but I look at it as more chances to see poppy! Also need a fetal heart echo soon to make sure all 4 chambers are forming properly but I'm positive all will be fine, I'm thankful for the increased appointments, better to be safe!
> 
> I will go back to lurk mode as I feel like I'm shoving my ever-growing belly in your face (but I've only gained 2 pounds!) and just continue to root, pray and love you all.
> 
> Beth

Hi honey!!!! Its great to hear from you, please dont go back into lurkdome, we miss you, and we love all the baby vibes that are one here!!!! I am glad that all is well, and I know for me i would love to hear updates!!!!! Yea for poppy growing nicely, and nice job on the 2lbs!!


----------



## purplelou

thanks ladies so much, I appreciate your help and advice, It makes me feel much better and hopefully things will be back to normal soon. I actually feel pretty good the last 2 days, emotionally more stable and not able to dry at the drop of a hat.

Dwrgi - I am soo glad you are feeling better, it seems like you have a semi plan and I think the fact that you like the clinic is very important, because you have enough stress and worry without hating the place or people caring for you :hugs: and NO you are not hogging!! you are allowed to discuss as much as you want to 

Butterfly - oh pooh!! I was so hopeful for you this month, I wish that :witch: would just bugger off!!

OMM - thank you hun, I am keeping in mind what you said, I appreciate you for taking the time to answer :hugs:

NMG - :hi: lovely to see you! glad you are doing ok, it's nice of you to update us, hoping that some of your baby vibes may rub off on us all xxx I would go over to teen pregnancy myself - however with the new fangled computer lark and such - I don't think I could find my way....and if I did, I'd probaby pee myself on the way back being an advanced age and all :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> AFM, so I just want some opinions on this (if that's ok) - yesterday I had to do a urine PT to see if the HCG had gone (it's been two weeks since my scan and that's what they advised me to do) so it's still positive, and quite a definite line (No holding it up to the light and squinting at it etc) so I phoned the clinic to let them know. we discussed it a bit and I had the feeling they were going to ask me to come in for another scan, which I don't really want to do. at present I feel well, no pain or fever and the bleeding has stopped so I asked If I could retest in another week and they agreed but said I was to call immediately if I got pain etc. looking around on this forum it seems like it's not too unusual for HCG to be detectable for several weeks.. AF is due in about 10 days or so, so I think I'd rather not go back to the clinic unless Im poorly or have to. does that sound reasonable to you ladies?

If it were me, I'd go in. AF is not going to arrive in 10 days - she won't arrive until a full cycle's length after all the hcg is gone from your system, because your body isn't going to ovulate while it thinks it's still pregnant. (It could, but that's definitely the exception, not the rule.) If you want to avoid a scan, ask if they will run serial beta HCGs - checking the quantitative amount of HCG in your blood every few days - to make sure it's dropping. If it is dropping, you'll probably be fine just waiting as long as it takes to get to zero. But if it's holding steady, there is definitely retained tissue in there and it's important to get that out. I understand why you don't want to go back, though, so please be very very vigilant about watching for signs of infection or any tiny twinge or pain that is out of the ordinary.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: NMG, good to hear from you and glad all is going well with you. Can't believe you are 17 weeks already. For sure do not stay in lurkdom! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh you ladies make me smile so much!!! 

I'm sorry I don't contribute too much - I'm still feeling like I'm wandering in the dark myself atm but I keep you all in my prayers and thoughts and thank my lucky stars every day that I found you all. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

NMG so good to see you again!!!

Congrats on the 17 weeks! I bet it feels great!...hope to join you soon :D


----------



## skye2010

Hi all lovely "New Bag" Ladies :rofl:

Carole it's sooo nice to hear from uuuu with the wonderful news :))) Your info about Insulin Resistance Syndrome and the diet is really interesting. Isn't it a wonder how this miracle happened after all this time. I bet all these ilnesses are going to be researched in the future and the causes of infertility will be more clear. We are still somewhat in middle ages of infertility I think. I am soooo sooo happy for you. God bless u and the baby and that it would be born very healthy. Your pregnanacy is such an inspiration and gives me hope that maybe after this one I can get a natural BFP one day. :kiss::kiss:

FM:kiss::kiss:

Mbabay:thumbup::thumbup: hahahahaha!!!!

4ever :flower::flower: :dust:All the symptomps sounds very promising. I can't wait to hear some more good news 

Lois :hugs::hugs: I have no experience in this at all so I don't have any suggestions. Hope there isn't anything left in you and it would settle in a few days.

Amanda I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better and also that u r not using any EPO. Side effects are not known on fertility. Grapefruit juice before ovulation really helps CM on some. It worked for me. I used to drink 1-2 glasses a day until ovulation. Natural option. Lister????? Are you considering London??? I don't know what hogging means but carry on doing it cause it's good to exchange opinions :hugs::kiss::kiss:

Butterfly I love your Halloween mask :) Perhaps we should all get a wizard avatar this Halloween and chase away the damn :witch:

Chris pls hog along :)))) :kiss: OMG I didn't realise u are starting your IVF cycle. But hang on a min I thought you were going for the donor eggs? Did you already find the donor?

Hey Beth great to hear that everything is going great. Good luck with the scan, I'm sure it will be all fine.


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Hi all lovely "New Bag" Ladies :rofl:
> 
> Carole it's sooo nice to hear from uuuu with the wonderful news :))) Your info about Insulin Resistance Syndrome and the diet is really interesting. Isn't it a wonder how this miracle happened after all this time. I bet all these ilnesses are going to be researched in the future and the causes of infertility will be more clear. We are still somewhat in middle ages of infertility I think. I am soooo sooo happy for you. God bless u and the baby and that it would be born very healthy. Your pregnanacy is such an inspiration and gives me hope that maybe after this one I can get a natural BFP one day. :kiss::kiss:
> 
> FM:kiss::kiss:
> 
> Mbabay:thumbup::thumbup: hahahahaha!!!!
> 
> 4ever :flower::flower: :dust:All the symptomps sounds very promising. I can't wait to hear some more good news
> 
> Lois :hugs::hugs: I have no experience in this at all so I don't have any suggestions. Hope there isn't anything left in you and it would settle in a few days.
> 
> Amanda I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better and also that u r not using any EPO. Side effects are not known on fertility. Grapefruit juice before ovulation really helps CM on some. It worked for me. I used to drink 1-2 glasses a day until ovulation. Natural option. Lister????? Are you considering London??? I don't know what hogging means but carry on doing it cause it's good to exchange opinions :hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Butterfly I love your Halloween mask :) Perhaps we should all get a wizard avatar this Halloween and chase away the damn :witch:
> 
> Chris pls hog along :)))) :kiss: OMG I didn't realise u are starting your IVF cycle. But hang on a min I thought you were going for the donor eggs? Did you already find the donor?
> 
> Hey Beth great to hear that everything is going great. Good luck with the scan, I'm sure it will be all fine.

LOL, sorry honey, not starting it just yet, and they have a donor program with the clinic i am using. I need to get past a few tests first, the big one is on tuesday, i am so worried, its with the Materneal Fetal Doctor, or a High risk doctor, because of my age and because i am Type II diabetic, he has to give me clerance to be able to do the ivf, and to be honest i am so stressed that he will say no. After we get through these tests to make sure i am "Healthy" enough to get pg, then we will do the IVF stuff and pick the actuall donor. I am figuring hopefully we will be able to start in november, but OMG i swear i am going to make myself nuts by tuesday. And as for starting the IVF cycle, the donor will have to start taking the meds, and i will have to take meds to sync up my cycle with hers. Ugh so much stress, i wish i had a crystal ball that would tell me now if this is really going to work.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Chris, just wanted to say hi and also you hang on in there! Try not to worry yourself unduly about Tuesday's tests, you'll only feel worse. One day at a time, and try to be positive-it will happen hun!

Lots of love,
Amanda

P.S. Skye, always so good to read your posts!
Twinkle, nice to see you too! 
BUtterfly, where is the Sandpit??
Purple, so glad that you're feeling a little bit better. It does take time. You're doing brilliantly.

To anybody old time I may have forgotten, lots and lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

4ever- hope that's a good sign, FX

Purple- I don't have experience in this area but I agree that you should probably go in for a scan, although I know it must be hard, getting poked and prodded all the time sucks, and especially after you have been thru so much.

Dwrgi-:hugs: I've got finger and toes crossed for you and any other body part that can be crossed that you get some answers and that this next try is a super successful one.

Butterfly-:hugs: sweets, don't give up yet

new married- thanks for popping in

twinkle :hugs:

HA- *waving really hard*

AFM- not much to report, as I get closer to my appt I begin to feel a little more anxious even though it is still over a week away. I have tons of cm right now and I"m on bc so can't take advantage of it uggggh :growlmad:

Anyways thats about it hope all of you are doing great


Hugs,
Kim A/K/A Old Bag Hag


----------



## skye2010

Chris don't worry hon, it will be all fine. Since you don't need to take the stimms the cycle will be a lot more gentle with your body. They would probobly only work on your womb lining. It will be great and you will have your sticky bean very very soon. :hugs::hugs: You will have your bump before I pop out LOL!!! Hahahhahaha!!!!

Hey Kim AKA OLD BAG HAG :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: U gave me a good chuckle this morning hahhahhahhahahahaaa!!!!! Don't worry hon it will be a good appt. Let us know the outcome since I am all eyes and ears for u. Dunno what u r going for but I'm hoping a bump from u soon tooo. xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bearlake

Hi

Hope you all having a lovely Friday so far! 
I've been lurking a bit because I'm trying very hard not get completely obsessed about my symptoms after my transfer. It's not easy. :wacko:

My test day is on Wednesday and I really don't want to get the dreaded :bfn: before I go to work, so can I do the test in the evening? Do the tests only work on EMU? 
Sorry these are really basic questions but over the years I have always just waited for my periods to start rather than get :bfn:, it's just too depressing.
I'm thinking of using the clearblue digi test.

Any ideas?


Sorry I'm on l'm on my lunch break and gotta go back.

loads of sticky gorgeous :dust: for you all !!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Bearlake said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you all having a lovely Friday so far!
> I've been lurking a bit because I'm trying very hard not get completely obsessed about my symptoms after my transfer. It's not easy. :wacko:
> 
> My test day is on Wednesday and I really don't want to get the dreaded :bfn: before I go to work, so can I do the test in the evening? Do the tests only work on EMU?
> Sorry these are really basic questions but over the years I have always just waited for my periods to start rather than get :bfn:, it's just too depressing.
> I'm thinking of using the clearblue digi test.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm on l'm on my lunch break and gotta go back.
> 
> loads of sticky gorgeous :dust: for you all !!!!

Hey Bearlake I know exactly how you feel and it is completely normal to get a little obsessed after everythng you have gone through. Hang in there as you are in the home straight now.

Regarding the HPT, they say that you should use EMU as that will have the highest concentration of the hormones but what you could do is save your urine sample in a specimen pot until you come home from work and then test. To be honest that would drive me crazy as I would want to know the result in the morning. 

I will keep everything crossed for you and hope and pray for a BFP:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hey Chris, just wanted to say hi and also you hang on in there! Try not to worry yourself unduly about Tuesday's tests, you'll only feel worse. One day at a time, and try to be positive-it will happen hun!
> 
> Lots of love,
> Amanda
> 
> P.S. Skye, always so good to read your posts!
> Twinkle, nice to see you too!
> BUtterfly, where is the Sandpit??
> Purple, so glad that you're feeling a little bit better. It does take time. You're doing brilliantly.
> 
> To anybody old time I may have forgotten, lots and lots of love,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks honey, im trying to relax lol. One good thing one hurdle is over, i got my results from my annual pap, and HPV test and everything is NORMAL!!! So one hurdle down, and 3 to go, tues is the big one, but i will try to relax and think positive, its hard though for me, so many times i have been so close to getting something i really want only to have it yanked away. Ugh tuesday cannot come fast enough, ok, taking a deep breath here, and attempting to re engage my PMA.


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Chris don't worry hon, it will be all fine. Since you don't need to take the stimms the cycle will be a lot more gentle with your body. They would probobly only work on your womb lining. It will be great and you will have your sticky bean very very soon. :hugs::hugs: You will have your bump before I pop out LOL!!! Hahahhahaha!!!!
> 
> Hey Kim AKA OLD BAG HAG :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: U gave me a good chuckle this morning hahhahhahhahahahaaa!!!!! Don't worry hon it will be a good appt. Let us know the outcome since I am all eyes and ears for u. Dunno what u r going for but I'm hoping a bump from u soon tooo. xxx:hugs::hugs:

Yeah that is one big benefit to using donor eggs, i dont have to jack my body all up with meds, thats why i have a real good feeling that this will really work, now all i have to do is make it through tuesday, thats when i have my meeting with the high risk ob and he gives me clearance saying i am healthy enough to have a baby, if he denies me then we cant do the IVF, omg praying so hard that this works!!

Geezer Chris


----------



## HappyAuntie

Bearlake said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you all having a lovely Friday so far!
> I've been lurking a bit because I'm trying very hard not get completely obsessed about my symptoms after my transfer. It's not easy. :wacko:
> 
> My test day is on Wednesday and I really don't want to get the dreaded :bfn: before I go to work, so can I do the test in the evening? Do the tests only work on EMU?
> Sorry these are really basic questions but over the years I have always just waited for my periods to start rather than get :bfn:, it's just too depressing.
> I'm thinking of using the clearblue digi test.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm on l'm on my lunch break and gotta go back.
> 
> loads of sticky gorgeous :dust: for you all !!!!

First morning urine is best because that's when your urine is most concentrated, so the amount of hcg in your urine is most concentrated and easier to detect. You _can _test in the evening, but at 14dpo/dpt it poses a definite risk of a false negative... evening testing is much more accurate if you're willing to wait a few days longer.... 

Is there any way you could just take the morning off on Wednesday so that you have time to collect yourself before going in to work if it's negative? Or how about skipping POAS and just going by the betas?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Do you have any fun distractions planned for this weekend? We've got a seat on the whatever wagon for you if you want it. :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chris, just wanted to say hi and also you hang on in there! Try not to worry yourself unduly about Tuesday's tests, you'll only feel worse. One day at a time, and try to be positive-it will happen hun!
> 
> Lots of love,
> Amanda
> 
> P.S. Skye, always so good to read your posts!
> Twinkle, nice to see you too!
> BUtterfly, where is the Sandpit??
> Purple, so glad that you're feeling a little bit better. It does take time. You're doing brilliantly.
> 
> To anybody old time I may have forgotten, lots and lots of love,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks honey, im trying to relax lol. One good thing one hurdle is over, i got my results from my annual pap, and HPV test and everything is NORMAL!!! So one hurdle down, and 3 to go, tues is the big one, but i will try to relax and think positive, its hard though for me, so many times i have been so close to getting something i really want only to have it yanked away. Ugh tuesday cannot come fast enough, ok, taking a deep breath here, and attempting to re engage my PMA.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh you ladies make me smile so much!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't contribute too much - I'm still feeling like I'm wandering in the dark myself atm but I keep you all in my prayers and thoughts and thank my lucky stars every day that I found you all. :hugs:

Oh honey you contribute alot, your here and supporting us all, and that means so much to all of us!!! Please dont wander in the dark, take my hand and i will lead you to the sunshine, you can climb up with me on the whatever wagon!!!! Sending you tons of cyber :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Bearlake said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you all having a lovely Friday so far!
> I've been lurking a bit because I'm trying very hard not get completely obsessed about my symptoms after my transfer. It's not easy. :wacko:
> 
> My test day is on Wednesday and I really don't want to get the dreaded :bfn: before I go to work, so can I do the test in the evening? Do the tests only work on EMU?
> Sorry these are really basic questions but over the years I have always just waited for my periods to start rather than get :bfn:, it's just too depressing.
> I'm thinking of using the clearblue digi test.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm on l'm on my lunch break and gotta go back.
> 
> loads of sticky gorgeous :dust: for you all !!!!

Ohhhh yep trying not to stress about symptoms is so hard lol, and yes if you take the test the night before your blood test it should show a bfp no matter when you take the test, whenever i did my IUI's i always tested the night before, i just could not handle being at work and waiting for the message. Just remember though if the digi does not show positive, try a first response, the digi's are not as sensitive. Sending you tons and tons of :dust: Good luck and keep us udated!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :hugs:

ok, Im going to hog a bit (sorry) but I have a mystery for you.... first a timeline:

positive hpt - about the 15th august (probable O date 5th august)
started bleeding -28th august
went to early pregnancy unit on 31st august - scanned and told everything clear, nothing to see. MC.
:sex: 4th august (I think that was the only time)
bleeding again (spotting/light) 7th - 10th september
then last night - woke with some slight twinges around the abdomen....

so, I phoned the Early preg unit this morning and went in this afternoon. PT still positive. so they said they would repeat the scan - external scan - nothing seen (probably all my tummy blubber) but to be sure I had the internal scan again - this is the report: (they gave me a copy)

anteverted uterus with 4mm sac seen towards the lower uterus, 25mm from internal os equivalent to 4 week size, probably yolk sac within, adnexae - nad, no free fluid. the sac appears to be early pregnancy, but I am concerned at position of sac in uterus, please arrange rescan in two weeks to assess viabilty


I am trying not to be excited. the nurse said it's quite strange as how could I have ovulated in that time?? the scan tech said 4mm is the smallest size they can physically see so 4 weeks is an average - might be a bit less. 

anyone heard of this happening?? I feel so confused. I asked could this be a new pregnancy?? or is it remenants of the MC?? the only she could tell me was there was nothing on the previous scan, she even showed me the report of the first scan and all the measurements of the endometrium etc are on there and everything was clear, nothing seen.

I am interested in opinions 

sorry to hog
Louise (aka old git) xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> ok, Im going to hog a bit (sorry) but I have a mystery for you.... first a timeline:
> 
> positive hpt - about the 15th august (probable O date 5th august)
> started bleeding -28th august
> went to early pregnancy unit on 31st august - scanned and told everything clear, nothing to see. MC.
> :sex: 4th august (I think that was the only time)
> bleeding again (spotting/light) 7th - 10th september
> then last night - woke with some slight twinges around the abdomen....
> 
> so, I phoned the Early preg unit this morning and went in this afternoon. PT still positive. so they said they would repeat the scan - external scan - nothing seen (probably all my tummy blubber) but to be sure I had the internal scan again - this is the report: (they gave me a copy)
> 
> anteverted uterus with 4mm sac seen towards the lower uterus, 25mm from internal os equivalent to 4 week size, probably yolk sac within, adnexae - nad, no free fluid. the sac appears to be early pregnancy, but I am concerned at position of sac in uterus, please arrange rescan in two weeks to assess viabilty
> 
> 
> I am trying not to be excited. the nurse said it's quite strange as how could I have ovulated in that time?? the scan tech said 4mm is the smallest size they can physically see so 4 weeks is an average - might be a bit less.
> 
> anyone heard of this happening?? I feel so confused. I asked could this be a new pregnancy?? or is it remenants of the MC?? the only she could tell me was there was nothing on the previous scan, she even showed me the report of the first scan and all the measurements of the endometrium etc are on there and everything was clear, nothing seen.
> 
> I am interested in opinions
> 
> sorry to hog
> Louise (aka old git) xxxx

Honey i have heard many many stories about how someone had a m/c and never got af and got pg again right away. My OB even told me of a woman that got pg and had a m/c and they did a D&C and two weeks after the D&C she was complaing to him of pain and cramps in her belly, sure enough she was pg again and went on to have a full term baby. If they are seeing a sac then it is a new pregnancy!!!!! Oh honey i will say a prayer that all is well, and this little one grows!!!! And geeze your just like Laura, you are NOT hogging lol.

Chris AKA Geezer


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple FX that this is a viable pregnancy!!!!!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> ok, Im going to hog a bit (sorry) but I have a mystery for you.... first a timeline:
> 
> positive hpt - about the 15th august (probable O date 5th august)
> started bleeding -28th august
> went to early pregnancy unit on 31st august - scanned and told everything clear, nothing to see. MC.
> :sex: 4th august (I think that was the only time)
> bleeding again (spotting/light) 7th - 10th september
> then last night - woke with some slight twinges around the abdomen....
> 
> so, I phoned the Early preg unit this morning and went in this afternoon. PT still positive. so they said they would repeat the scan - external scan - nothing seen (probably all my tummy blubber) but to be sure I had the internal scan again - this is the report: (they gave me a copy)
> 
> anteverted uterus with 4mm sac seen towards the lower uterus, 25mm from internal os equivalent to 4 week size, probably yolk sac within, adnexae - nad, no free fluid. the sac appears to be early pregnancy, but I am concerned at position of sac in uterus, please arrange rescan in two weeks to assess viabilty
> 
> 
> I am trying not to be excited. the nurse said it's quite strange as how could I have ovulated in that time?? the scan tech said 4mm is the smallest size they can physically see so 4 weeks is an average - might be a bit less.
> 
> anyone heard of this happening?? I feel so confused. I asked could this be a new pregnancy?? or is it remenants of the MC?? the only she could tell me was there was nothing on the previous scan, she even showed me the report of the first scan and all the measurements of the endometrium etc are on there and everything was clear, nothing seen.
> 
> I am interested in opinions
> 
> sorry to hog
> Louise (aka old git) xxxx

Hi Louise (I'm also an 'old git' :winkwink:)
Hope you don't mind me jumping in but I'm a sonographer and do a lot of obs work, including EPAU. I don't want to get your hopes up but from your report this does sound like an early gestation sac and the fact that there's a yolk sac present is good. There's no mention of the sac being irregular (which it often is after MC) and at 4 weeks there wouldn't be a fetal pole as it's simply too early. 5-6 weeks with a TV scan you would expect to see a tiny fetal pole and FH. I guess the sac postition, near to the internal os is a concern but a viability scan in 2 weeks will give a lot more information. What was the previous us report? Was there no intrauterine sac seen at all? If there was no sac on your previous report that would also seem to be a good sign, but again, don't want to get your hopes up as I'm only going off your report here.

Do you have a date for a further viability scan? Really hope it's good new for you, FX'd! Do let us know how you get on.

Lots of love and luck
xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

ETA: Sorry, just reread your post and can see that there was no sac on your previous scan and that they measured your endometrium.
Oh my! Really hope this is a viable one for you!

xxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

I'm a bit down today because I think I'm in the process of starting my period, not having implantation bleeding. I have had spotting when I wipe, sometimes brown, sometimes red...not flowing but there. I am also PMS-like emotional...very familiar, but magnified with the prospect of this not working. 

At any rate, I am totally disappointed right now. I know that my blood work is Tuesday, and I need to hold out hope, but I'm feeling like I know my body and it's not what I'd been hoping for.

Anyway, thanks for letting me say my part. Some BFPs from all of you would cheer me up though :0) It'd give me hope for my own possibilities!


----------



## LLbean

forever, I finally got my grading report but no clue what it means lol (in my journal)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Purple!!!!!!! Gosh, I wish I knew more on what these things mean (like keekeesaurus!) but I'm getting my hopes up a tiny tiny (well, ok kinda big) bit for you and will pray this is what you've been wishing, hoping and praying for!!! I am on pins and needles for your next scan.

4everyoung - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I was sky-high with purple's post, then crying with yours. Darn hormones! But aren't you glad you have a place like this to post to where you are completely understood.... I send you massive hugs and pray that this works out and either comes fully so you can look to the next month or the spotting just plains stops and you can get that bloodwork!

Hi to everyone else here....my "old" friends.... maybe I should change my login name to OLDmarriedgal. 

Massive :dust: to all who need it, FX'd for the 2weekwaiters and :hugs: to those waiting for next month. I am hoping and praying I see some of you on the "35+ TTC 1st Graduates" side. Otherwise I decided not to go into lurkdom and haunt you all until you get over there!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## BBgirl

hi folks. I don't know if any of you girls remember me from last Winter? I am 42 and have been TTC no. 1 for four years. Two miscarriages at 11 and 8 weeks. Then my relationship fell apart at the seams. I took a break from BabyandBump while I was getting myself together. Just wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you. I believe in fate, although my head tells me now it will never happen my heart tells me not to give up hope. If I learned anything at all about the tricky subject of fertility it's to make love right through the cycle. Predicting ovulation is like predicting the next bus. I conceived twice within 2 cycles each time (age 39 and 40) because I believed I could. I remember this one day when I suddenly panicked that I'd never have children and I couldn't conceive after that.


----------



## purplelou

bearlake and forever - I am so hoping for good news for you, massive :hugs: coming your way ladies xxxx

OMM and FM - thank you so much lovely ladies, I am sending you :dust:in prepartion for when you need it most. and OMM - your doctor had better be nice to you - or he'll have all of us to deal with!!

Keekee - thank you so much, I am very glad you stopped by the thread and took time to give meyour wisdom xx I don't have the first scan report but I read it today and I think it said my endometrium was 3.5mm (does that sound right??) anyway the sonographer said it was normal for a non-pregnant endometrium (if that makes sense) I have another scan 2 weeks from today. 

NMG - thank you hun, and I would be glad if you continue to haunt us, Im loving seeing how you are getting along!

:hi: BBgirl, welcome back :flower:

how is everyone else doing?

Big :hugs: to Dwrgi, twinkle, HA, wooly, padbrat, northstar, lava and carole and everyone xxx


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I'm a bit down today because I think I'm in the process of starting my period, not having implantation bleeding. I have had spotting when I wipe, sometimes brown, sometimes red...not flowing but there. I am also PMS-like emotional...very familiar, but magnified with the prospect of this not working.
> 
> At any rate, I am totally disappointed right now. I know that my blood work is Tuesday, and I need to hold out hope, but I'm feeling like I know my body and it's not what I'd been hoping for.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me say my part. Some BFPs from all of you would cheer me up though :0) It'd give me hope for my own possibilities!

Hang in there honey, with your test not being due until tues, it is a very real possibility that its implantation bleeding, and the emotional aspect is also part of pg just like PMS. Chin up darling, its not over until its over, and i think your little bean or beans are snuggling in for the long ride!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> ok, Im going to hog a bit (sorry) but I have a mystery for you.... first a timeline:
> 
> positive hpt - about the 15th august (probable O date 5th august)
> started bleeding -28th august
> went to early pregnancy unit on 31st august - scanned and told everything clear, nothing to see. MC.
> :sex: 4th august (I think that was the only time)
> bleeding again (spotting/light) 7th - 10th september
> then last night - woke with some slight twinges around the abdomen....
> 
> so, I phoned the Early preg unit this morning and went in this afternoon. PT still positive. so they said they would repeat the scan - external scan - nothing seen (probably all my tummy blubber) but to be sure I had the internal scan again - this is the report: (they gave me a copy)
> 
> anteverted uterus with 4mm sac seen towards the lower uterus, 25mm from internal os equivalent to 4 week size, probably yolk sac within, adnexae - nad, no free fluid. the sac appears to be early pregnancy, but I am concerned at position of sac in uterus, please arrange rescan in two weeks to assess viabilty
> 
> 
> I am trying not to be excited. the nurse said it's quite strange as how could I have ovulated in that time?? the scan tech said 4mm is the smallest size they can physically see so 4 weeks is an average - might be a bit less.
> 
> anyone heard of this happening?? I feel so confused. I asked could this be a new pregnancy?? or is it remenants of the MC?? the only she could tell me was there was nothing on the previous scan, she even showed me the report of the first scan and all the measurements of the endometrium etc are on there and everything was clear, nothing seen.
> 
> I am interested in opinions
> 
> sorry to hog
> Louise (aka old git) xxxx

It all sounds pretty promising to me. :happydance: Medically there is nothing wrong with getting pg right away after a mc without waiting for a period first. The only problem it presents is this exact situation - it makes it very difficult to date the new pregnancy. What I can't believe is they're just going to wait two weeks to do another scan and not run some betas in between. Two or three blood tests over the course of a week would CLEARLY indicate whether your hcg is going up or down - why put you through the torture of waiting two weeks when you could be put at ease in a few days?! Push them for betas. Making you wait two weeks is just cruel, especially when two weeks may still be too early to see a hb and make keep you in limbo even longer. 

FX'd for you!!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:




4everyoung said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I'm a bit down today because I think I'm in the process of starting my period, not having implantation bleeding. I have had spotting when I wipe, sometimes brown, sometimes red...not flowing but there. I am also PMS-like emotional...very familiar, but magnified with the prospect of this not working.
> 
> At any rate, I am totally disappointed right now. I know that my blood work is Tuesday, and I need to hold out hope, but I'm feeling like I know my body and it's not what I'd been hoping for.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me say my part. Some BFPs from all of you would cheer me up though :0) It'd give me hope for my own possibilities!

Big big :hugs: to you. You have lots of possibilities - Tuesday is still ages away, and the fact that you had two embies transferred means that even if this cycle doesn't end well, there is still lots of hope for future cycles. Be kind to yourself this weekend, and though I know it's easier said than done, try not to focus on this - the wait can really make you :wacko:. 

:kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Purple lou, FX for you, that you have your answer sooner, as HA says 2 weeks is way too long to wait, can you use any of your work connections to get the bloodwork done maybe? I just know if it was me I'd need to know, you must be so confused with it all :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

HA, we discussed the beta tests but I have to travel a long way for blood tests and since Id have to back for the scan either way since they need to see what the scan is doing, I thought Id wait. The staff were really kind, and also really surprised with the results

I wonder, if this is a pregnancy (and I realise this is a BIG if) can it be viable being so low down in the uterus????


----------



## purplelou

Hi Northstar, I think we cross posted - I think Im ok waiting, I feel calm at present, me and dh have decided not to get excited and not to tell anyone (other than you ladies here) - we made that mistake last time :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

purplelou said:


> Keekee - thank you so much, I am very glad you stopped by the thread and took time to give meyour wisdom xx I don't have the first scan report but I read it today and I think it said my endometrium was 3.5mm (does that sound right??) anyway the sonographer said it was normal for a non-pregnant endometrium (if that makes sense) I have another scan 2 weeks from today.

Oh you're very welcome! 3.5mm sounds right - the endometrium can measure anything from 2mm up to 15mm depending where you are in your cycle. I'm _really hoping that you get the good news you're hoping for and will be following your posts. I've scanned a lot of ladies who were too early (small GS and yolk sac) only for them to come back two weeks later and there be a tiny little fetal pole with a heartbeat. FX'd for you!_


----------



## tigerlily1975

Ooh, Purple!! I hope, hope, HOPE it is! I'm going to get a teeny-weeny bit excited for you, hun!

:hugs:

Charlotte xx


----------



## purplelou

thank you tigerlilly xx how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> thank you tigerlilly xx how are you doing? :hugs:

Hey :hi:

We're not too bad, thanks. We've both had all our tests - had my HSG on Tuesday which was okay - mainly due to the fab advice from HA and the other lovely ladies on here :o Although we now think I might have picked up Staph A... great! 

Husband had to do another SA sample this week and was amazed that they had diagrams in the room on how to produce the sample! I mean, if you haven't figured that out, then I think we know what the problem is! :haha:

We're back to see the Consultant on Wednesday, so I guess we'll know a bit more and where we can go from there. Just keeping everything crossed that this sample shows some swimmers, although we're both already trying to adjust to the fact that we may never have children.

Enough of me though, how are you doing? You've really been through it these last couple of months, bless ya. I absolutely hope with all my heart that you've got that little bean. I know your DH will be looking after you, but you make sure you take it easy, poppet.

Big, monster :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

thank you so much, you are such a sweetie, especially with all you have been though, Ill be thinking about you on wednesday, hope you get good news. Big Loves and :hugs:


----------



## Bearlake

Purple, can I get little bit exited for you? I have my fingers and toes and eyes crossed for you and your little bean! What a lovely surprise! :hugs: :happydance:

4ever, I'm sorry you're spotting. But as OMM said, don't give up yet. My doctors told me not to worry about spotting or little bleeding before the test day. Hang in there hon! Lets just try to get through this nerve-racking wait :hugs:

LLbean I hope you little bean will stay on board for next 9 months!

OMM Hope Tuesday comes for you really quick and the Doc will be happy for you to go ahead. 

Butterfly, so sorry that the b*** got you :hugs:

BBgirl, NMG, Twinkle and everyone else :hi:

Caroleb, OMM, HA thanks so much for your help! I think I will save some EMU and test when I get back from work on Wednesday. I have taken quite a lot of time off already with all the appointments and feeling so unwell after my ER, so I dont really want to push it. I am so petrified at the moment that I feel like not testing at all !!! 
And sorry girls, Ive been hiding on the back of the whatever wagon hoping that you wouldnt notice me hopping on uninvited . :blush:


----------



## LLbean

4Ever...I'm spotting too so I hope it's normal!

Purple, crossing everything for you

Bearlake thank you and I hope you get great news soon!


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Purple lou, FX for you, that you have your answer sooner, as HA says 2 weeks is way too long to wait, can you use any of your work connections to get the bloodwork done maybe? I just know if it was me I'd need to know, you must be so confused with it all :hugs:

Hi Purple-OMG OMG OMG!!!! You have been VERY busy, YOUNG lady!!!! What brilliant (potentially) news!!! However, I completely agree with HA and North Star. Beta blood tests would tell you one way or another and two weeks is way to long to wait! Use all your connections to get your bloods done, and help you put your mind at rest!!

I am sooooooooooo hoping that this is a little one snuggling in!! Good luck hun, and lots and lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys-how are you all?? I hope that you all have super duper weekends lined up!!!

Just wanted to say that I am off to Bath today to meet somebody I met through Baby and Bump (or Dump, as I call it!!!:happydance::happydance:) and have become friends with over the last six months! Do you remember her, Jo-CR??? She, alas, has given up on The Dump, but we email and text regularly, and today we are going to meet for the first time!!! It's like going on a date!

Alas, He and Me had a row last night and we are officially not talking. Marvellous!!! BUT, I happen to have THE cutest red and white husky furbaby lying asleep across my bed right now, who I have to take for a long walk before setting off to Bath. She is sooooooooo cute-I know if I ever had a bb I would spoil it to bits.....!

Big hugs and love to you all,
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

BBgirl said:


> hi folks. I don't know if any of you girls remember me from last Winter? I am 42 and have been TTC no. 1 for four years. Two miscarriages at 11 and 8 weeks. Then my relationship fell apart at the seams. I took a break from BabyandBump while I was getting myself together. Just wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you. I believe in fate, although my head tells me now it will never happen my heart tells me not to give up hope. If I learned anything at all about the tricky subject of fertility it's to make love right through the cycle. Predicting ovulation is like predicting the next bus. I conceived twice within 2 cycles each time (age 39 and 40) because I believed I could. I remember this one day when I suddenly panicked that I'd never have children and I couldn't conceive after that.

Hey BBgirl, how are you hun? I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your relationship break up-you have been through the mill. I bet that the strain of TTC didn't help either. No, you must never give up hope-the man of your dreams may be around the next corner, you just have to believe in serendipitous fate that you will meet him!! 

I am sending you big hugs and just wanted to say how nice it was that you dropped in. 

Good luck to you hun!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I thought I posted on here earlier but now I can;t see it and I wonder if I am going mad and I just missed it when I am looking back!!!

Anyway, purple, a little bit (actually very) excited for you, and have everything crossed :hugs::hugs::hugs:

4ever, thinking of you and hope that things turn out well when you see your doc :hugs::hugs::hugs:

BBgirl, sorry to hear of your break up but don't ever give up hope :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, have a lovely time in Bath meeting Your BnB friend and the furbaby sounds so cute :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM just waiting for the :witch: - due Mon - my head is already in the next cycle and I think I have found some decent priced flights to get back to the Uk for the next O dates so will book those as soon as she arrives.


----------



## skye2010

OMG Lois I'm chuffed. When you mentioned the pregnancy pee sticks turning positive I thought "What if she is pregnant still?" But didn't tell u anything cause I thought that would be impossible. But I'm so glad it sounds like a new sac. PLs, Pls pls make an appt with your dr and see if you need any blood thinners prescribed? Asprin and heparine. I am sending you loads of sticky vibes and I will be waiting with you anxiously for the next scan. xxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Bearlake - you never need an invite to the whatever wagon - there's room for all!!

Purple - got everything down to my toes crossed for you!

Dwrgi - hope you've had a good time today - I met up a few weeks ago with a girl I met on here - we both said it was like a blind date - we were worried about what to wear, what we'd talk about etc but it was fab & we had a lovely time!

Butterfly - hurrah for reasonable price flights!

Love and hugs to the rest of you xx


----------



## skye2010

:)) BNP friends :))) Sounds great. I met 2 girls from the fertilityfriends website and we still keep in touch. It's really great :)) How did it go Amanda?

Butterfly you look well shocked with that avatar. Hahahahahaha!!!! Actually it gives me a jilt every time I glance at it. I feel like "Holly Sh... What's up now????""" Than I go "AAAhhh just the avatar Pheew!""

Tigerlily, don't give up hope hon. They are doing all the tests for diagnostic reasons and if the drs still investigating that's because they think they can work with you. Hugs xxx

Bearlake and 4ever, it's too early for both of you to test yet so I hope you both get a BFP. xx

Bearlake I missed why were u in ER? Are you all right now hon.

Hey Twinks xxx


----------



## padbrat

Eh..... have I missed something.... Purps?... you duffers?.... can I be excited?... can I? Can I??????

There seems to be a massive streak of it going on amongst those I know on BnB... and long may it continue I say!!

How are we all?

Butterfly... AF is pants! But it is great you have a plan for next cycle

Skye and Lava - heya ladies... how are the bumps all doing? 

Dwrgi - I recently met 2 ladies I know from here for the first time... was really great to have a few drinks and talk to ladies who understand. Hope you had a great time.

All those on the 2ww.... all the best..... hoping for a bfp for you all!

AFM I have had all my bloods back and me and Hubby are all clear of any nasty diseases... which oddly enough is reassuring lol. I have my scan on the 20th Sep and then that it is it. Onto meds and..... well, who knows. 

Have to confess to being a bit impatient now. But scared too. So I can't wait to do this, but at the same time I don;t want to as this could crush us completely if it doesn't work. 

..................... bring on the crystal ball now please!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

Thanks to all of you for your kind words--there are too many to mention, but I am grateful. I have had a little rollercoaster of spotting red then brown then red then nothing then brown etc. I can officially say it's NOT like anything that usually happens to me. I'm still a bit skeptical that it can be good news, but I'll keep my fingers crossed and see what Tuesday brings.

Incidentally, I went to a spiritual workshop today, and many people spoke out about dilemmas on their minds. When one women said she wanted to be pregnant, the speaker said many positive things but the one thing that stood out was: you're in the exact place you're meant to be. You start from here. Every woman who has ever been pregnant started by not being...so...it may be seem trite, but it spoke to me. I feel like I am exactly where I am meant to be on this journey, and if that is with a little one growing within me, I will be pleased. If not, I'll start from my new spot. 

Anyway, thanks again. It is a great comfort having you all here. xo


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies, just popping on to say hi, and wish you all well, purple i am so excited for you!!!

AFM still no af, she should have been here full on today, friday night i got some reallllllly light pink when i wiped, so i thought ok here she comes, today nothing all day, now just a tiny bit of brown, when i wiped again, so i have no idea what she is doing, my lower back is killing me, and i am grumpy as all get out today, ugh, she needs to show so we can get this show on the road lol.

I hope all you ladies enjoy your sunday!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies, just popping on to say hi, and wish you all well, purple i am so excited for you!!!
> 
> AFM still no af, she should have been here full on today, friday night i got some reallllllly light pink when i wiped, so i thought ok here she comes, today nothing all day, now just a tiny bit of brown, when i wiped again, so i have no idea what she is doing, my lower back is killing me, and i am grumpy as all get out today, ugh, she needs to show so we can get this show on the road lol.
> 
> I hope all you ladies enjoy your sunday!!!!

Hope u find out soon either way lovely but obviously i am Hoping for a bfp :hugs:,wen u want the witch she doesn't bloody appear and wen u don't want her she comes early :sleep: wishing all things good for you my lovely friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

purplelou said:


> HA, we discussed the beta tests but I have to travel a long way for blood tests and since Id have to back for the scan either way since they need to see what the scan is doing, I thought Id wait. The staff were really kind, and also really surprised with the results
> 
> I wonder, if this is a pregnancy (and I realise this is a BIG if) can it be viable being so low down in the uterus????

Hoping and praying for u Hun that u have that little bean ,love always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend, I am back to work today after a really chilled out couple of days.

Onmymind hope things start moving for you soon, it was always like that for me when doing the IVF. Everything depended on AF showing and normally she was like clockwork but when you needed her to be she would play games and hold out a bit longer. 

Purple I am so super excited for you YAY. You have to remain positive and believe that this will be all ok, your bean is fighting to stay with you and I will pray that it holds on tight. I have the same fears after my MC and what I do each night in bed I have my hands on my tummy and I tell it to hold on so tight and how much DH and I love it and want to meet it when the time is ready. I know it sounds silly but it does make me feel a little better. Hang on in there, I know the waiting time till your scan will be difficult but just believe that this is your time honey:hugs:

Twinkle hope things are good with you and I am praying that you get your BFP real soon:hugs:

Butterfly YAY for cheap flights and another chance of getting your BFP, I have everything crossed for you as want to see more BFP's for all you lovely ladies.:hugs:

Pradbrat it is totally understandable to be excited and nervous all at the same time but try to just focus on it being your chance of a sticky BFP, you have no problem at all with getting pregnant but it was the gene issue that caused you problems in the past so now they are removing that problem so there is no reason at all that you shouldn't get pregnant from this attempt and it stick. I will be willing it to happen for you honey, just believe that this is your time and we will all be right here with you every step of the way:hugs:

Dwrgi sounds like fun meeting up with a BnBer hope you have fun, wish I could do the same but not sure if anyone else is from Bahrain. Butterfly are you from Bahrain as I see you put you are from the sandpit, which is what we call it here?

AFM I have a lovely weekend chilling with the DH, pregnancy seems to be going fine although I am a little surprised as I have started showing already. I am only supposed to be 5 1/2 weeks but I have quite an obvious bump. I had to buy some different work clothes yesterday to hide it as we are not telling anyone yet but I did have someone come and say to me congrats you are pregnant. I feel really bad as I made them embarrassed by saying no that I had just eaten too much rice on holiday in Thailand. Poor soul they looked mortified. I am now wondering if it could be twins as my beta's were quite high, does anyone know anything about this or did Lava put what her betas were?

Sending big hugs and love to you all and hope to hear of loads more BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

deleted

Carole - very exciting that the betas are high and the possibility of twins, I guess you have a few weeks before you find out, am keeping my fingers crossed though :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Butterfly completely understand where you are coming from and really hope that you get your BFP soon x x


----------



## padbrat

Awww thanks Carole for your words xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys! How are you all? I hope that you are all :thumbup:??

Hi Pad-what brilliant news about your test results, and that only two more days to go before the scan! Fabulous!! I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you hun! :hugs:

OMG Carole, showing already??? And the numbers are high!!! Phew-it could be twins!!! How exciting!! How are you feeling in yourself?? (What an expression!). I hope that you are okay-I am soooooooo very happy for you!! :hugs:

ForeverYoung-I like that, too. That we start from now, we're in the right place! Good luck to you for Tuesday-it all looks very promising! :hugs:

Chris, it is completely flipping typical that AF hasn't showed. Grr, I hate that witch. But, fingers crossed she'll make her for once welcome appearance, and you can start your treatment! Hope you're having a good weekend, hun. :hugs:

Hey Desperado, how are you hun? I can't make out on your picture what the dark thing behind the melon is... it LOOKS cute....!! :hugs:

Hi Butterfly, don't worry at all about saying where you are. I understand that you have to be cautious. Good luck with the cheap flights hun! And fingers crossed this cycle will be the one for you! :hugs:

Hello Skye, Purple, LLBean, Bearlake, HA, North Star, Keekeesaurus, Manuiti, and everybody else on here! Hope you're all having a great weekend!

Can I ask a really stupid question, probably directed at Keekeesaurus? What does having a really thick endometrium mean? Does it correlate with oestrogen levels in the ovaries, which suggests eggs?? Or not??

Also, another general question, I have those really cheapie ovulation match strips, and they never seem to work for me (ran out of the ClearBlue stuff on Friday). I'm on day 16 and no sign of ovulation yet, although I had some twinges in my right ovary yesterday. Is it possible not to ovulate on the first cycle after IVF?? Also, I have a pathetic bladder, and need to pee A LOT! Does this mean that the hsg concentration never reaches a point where it can be detected?? Ho hummmm and bums, just for some normality please!! (I.e, ovulation!).

Thanks guys, and love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dwrgi said:


> Can I ask a really stupid question, probably directed at Keekeesaurus? What does having a really thick endometrium mean? Does it correlate with oestrogen levels in the ovaries, which suggests eggs?? Or not??

Hey Dwrgi! Hope you're having a great weekend too :thumbup:.
It's not a stupid question at all! The appearance of the endometrium varies with the normal menstrual cycle. So CDs # 1-4 the endometrium will be thin, CDs # 5-14 it will be intermediate and then CDs # 15-28 it will appear thick. So the mean endometrial thickness in the last stage will typically be about 14-16mm. If post-menopausal or taking BCP then the endometrium appears thin (less than 5mm.) Sometimes in very early pregnancy (less than 4 weeks) you can see a decidual reaction where the uterus appears thick and 'fluffy' but you can't always detect this.
As for the hormone side of things it's a combination of hormones that causes the uterus to thicken in preparation for ov and afterwards. I think this diagram describes it pretty well ...better than I ever could!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dwrgi

keekeesaurus said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a really stupid question, probably directed at Keekeesaurus? What does having a really thick endometrium mean? Does it correlate with oestrogen levels in the ovaries, which suggests eggs?? Or not??
> 
> Hey Dwrgi! Hope you're having a great weekend too :thumbup:.
> It's not a stupid question at all! The appearance of the endometrium varies with the normal menstrual cycle. So CDs # 1-4 the endometrium will be thin, CDs # 5-14 it will be intermediate and then CDs # 15-28 it will appear thick. So the mean endometrial thickness in the last stage will typically be about 14-16mm. If post-menopausal or taking BCP then the endometrium appears thin (less than 5mm.) Sometimes in very early pregnancy (less than 4 weeks) you can see a decidual reaction where the uterus appears thick and 'fluffy' but you can't always detect this.
> As for the hormone side of things it's a combination of hormones that causes the uterus to thicken in preparation for ov and afterwards. I think this diagram describes it pretty well ...better than I ever could!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 267010Click to expand...

So in effect a thick womb lining, suggests raised progesterone and oestrogen (more progesterone??). Thanks for this, it's really helpful!

I love the space cat, by the way! I have the same picture on my classroom wall!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dwrgi said:


> So in effect a thick womb lining, suggests raised progesterone and oestrogen (more progesterone??). Thanks for this, it's really helpful!
> 
> I love the space cat, by the way! I have the same picture on my classroom wall!

Yep, that's it! I guess you could say oestrogen helps the lining to thicken and progesterone keeps it that way (until the :witch: witch bitch comes along to spoil things.)
And you're welcome!

The cat is great isn't he? He looks a bit like mine. Minus the watermelon hat though :haha:.


----------



## caroleb73

Butterfly67 said:


> deleted
> 
> Carole - very exciting that the betas are high and the possibility of twins, I guess you have a few weeks before you find out, am keeping my fingers crossed though :hugs:

Hey Butterfly I am having my first scan on Thursday due to my previous MC they will check me early I think more so to put my mind at ease. The doctor seems very happy with my numbers and I am happy now I have a bump showing as it means it is real and not a dream.


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
I'm on holiday with DH until tomorrow night, but will check my betas as soon as I get home & post. I have them written in my journal. I remember posting them around June 4th or so on this board too b/c at least one person predicted twins from my numbers. So. excited for you about this natural pregnancy. I am praying for your lovely sticky bean.

I have my cell here at the beach so I've only been lurking but will catch up with y'all soon. We have had a very relaxing trip, but it seems I've caught DH's cold. Drinking some hot tea with lemon & honey should help. ;) Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.


----------



## Butterfly67

caroleb73 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> deleted
> 
> Carole - very exciting that the betas are high and the possibility of twins, I guess you have a few weeks before you find out, am keeping my fingers crossed though :hugs:
> 
> Hey Butterfly I am having my first scan on Thursday due to my previous MC they will check me early I think more so to put my mind at ease. The doctor seems very happy with my numbers and I am happy now I have a bump showing as it means it is real and not a dream.Click to expand...

Awesome, can't wait to hear about Thursday! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

lavalux said:


> Carole,
> I'm on holiday with DH until tomorrow night, but will check my betas as soon as I get home & post. I have them written in my journal. I remember posting them around June 4th or so on this board too b/c at least one person predicted twins from my numbers. So. excited for you about this natural pregnancy. I am praying for your lovely sticky bean.
> 
> I have my cell here at the beach so I've only been lurking but will catch up with y'all soon. We have had a very relaxing trip, but it seems I've caught DH's cold. Drinking some hot tea with lemon & honey should help. ;) Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.

Thanks Lava giving me the approx date of posting helped. I looked back and your beta at 4 weeks was 277 mine at 4 weeks 1 day was 505. I am now dying to know how many I have in here. When did your tummy start to show a bump as mine has started already? I may be reading too much into it but the suspense is driving me insane now.:wacko:

Hope you are enjoying your break with DH and relaxing :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Carole - oh my - I am very excited about the prospect of twins for you. I will keep everything crossed for you that your scan goes smoothly and all the news is good!

Dwrgi - did you have have fun on your visit? your husky sounds very snuggly, although I am glad our dogs are not as big as that or we'd have nowhere to sit or sleep hehehe.

twinkle - you contribute plenty! - bug :hugs:

wooly- are you around hun?? how are you doing??

Pad - good luck with the scan, and then onto treatment. I will be excited for you. It sounds like your doctors have everything covered. I just want this to be your time!! 

forever - that is such a lovely way of looking at things, that you are right where you need to be. It does feel very calming when you think about it. Im still keeping everything crossed for you next week.

OMM yay that your pap and tests so far are all good, thats more things you can tick off that list, so more steps closer to that BFP!

lava - Im glad you are having a nice time away, sorry about your cold though, hope you feel better xx

bearlake - stll crossing everything for you! is it this wednesday for testing?? good luck!!

Butterfly - that great news that you can get flights that are reasonable, so it's all go for the next cycle then? yay!!

keekee - you are such a useful person to know (and so kind to share your expertise with us) thank you xxx I love that cat in the melon hat lol! he looks so cross!

skye - I hope you are managing some rest! how is your mom doing?? Its such a worry when they are not so good and so far away isn't it? - my dad has been a poorly with one thing and another and its difficult as they are the other side of the country, so another county is even worse! :hugs:

HA, Northstar, FM, never :hugs: :hugs: and :hugs: for you ladies.

I hope you are all having a good weekend.


afm - well, I thought about what you all said and discussed with DH (about the betas) I think I am too scared. I think I can accept this if its not meant to be, but my worry is that if the betas are not rising, then Ill be waiting 2 weeks worrying about what the little sac is, if you kwim? 
so, I think I am happiest living in blissful ignorance till the scan, then we'll find out. I actually feel calm and happy with this choice. I am currently completing my degree and working on my last essay, so I have plenty to keep my mind busy the next two weeks. I absolutely love you ladies and I am so grateful for all the advice though! (so please don't think I have ignored what you have said. oh and I did speak to the heamatologist and my tests are not complete yet, he is trying to hurry them (I think they are quite complicated though from what I remember) and will contact me as needed.


----------



## 4everyoung

Purple--You're such a great responder! You always remember everyone. So thoughtful! Thanks :0)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies -

I'm really sorry I can't comment on all the exciting things going on in here right now (we're on our way out the door) but I needed to share another movie warning with you all - 

DH and I saw _The Help_ last night, and there's a character in the film who's had recurrent mc and she has a pretty graphic mc shown in the film. I had not read the book and had NO idea it was coming, and I went into a full-blown panic attack in the theater. I'm kind of pissed off that of all my friends and family who've read and/or seen it, NONE of them thought to mention that to me. I'd even talked with lots of people (who all know about our losses) in recent weeks about how I was dying to go see it and hadn't yet! So, if you're prone to being upset over pregnancy/infertility/loss surprises in movies, save _The Help_ for a rental so you can fall apart in the privacy of your own home.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Honestly, it was so bad that my nightmares returned last night - I had finally gotten back to sleeping well again after this last mc until then. 

Enjoy your Sunday, everyone. :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

keekeesaurus said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So in effect a thick womb lining, suggests raised progesterone and oestrogen (more progesterone??). Thanks for this, it's really helpful!
> 
> I love the space cat, by the way! I have the same picture on my classroom wall!
> 
> Yep, that's it! I guess you could say oestrogen helps the lining to thicken and progesterone keeps it that way (until the :witch: witch bitch comes along to spoil things.)
> And you're welcome!
> 
> The cat is great isn't he? He looks a bit like mine. Minus the watermelon hat though :haha:.Click to expand...

He is sooooooooo cute!!! I have a picture of a line of police alsatians all lined up and on a lead, and then a cat is calmly walking in front of them with the quote underneath-Though you walk through the valley of death, you will fear no evil!!! It is brilliant!!

Next question-where does the oestrogen come from??? Is it related to ovarian eggs?? If an egg is produced, the lining thickens???? In IVF-the more eggs, the thicker the lining???? Is this correct or no?? 

Hmm, hope you don't mind all the questions. You can send me a bill if you like!!! :rofl:!!!!

Hope you're having a great day!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple, that sounds like a good plan. You have got to follow your instincts! Keeping yourself busy is also a very good idea, because the constant waiting is enough to send anybody doolaly!! Whatever the result, we are here for you!! Big :hugs: hun!

Thanks again Keekee, for your help. It's good to have these things explained to us by somebody who knows what they're talking about!

HA-oh, I'm so sorry that happened with the film. Honestly, I really don't think that people 'get' how upset this whole business is, of infertility and miscarriages, etc. They just think it happens, and you move on. NO!!! It doesn't work like that. You poor thing-I would have felt exactly the same. I hope that you can work through how you are feeling so that you can get back your equilibrium. So very sorry hun!

Carole-that is really amazing!!! I am sooooooooo keeping all my fingers crossed that there are twins, and if not, so what??? A happy healthy bb whose betas are multiplying nicely!! We'll have that! Absolutely brilliant news hun! :hugs::hugs:

HI everybody!!! Oh, I also wanted to ask about Macwooly. If you're there, how are you lovely? I hope that you are feeling a little bit better. I think of you often, and we are here for you when you need us!

Lava, you minx, a beach!!!! I am soooooooooooooooooooo jealous, it is awful weather here in the UK. Really heavy hail shower yesterday morning, and on and off showers all day today. Dreadful. It's going to be a loooooooong winter. So, what I'm trying to say is that I'm very jealous! Hope you've had a good break hun. Lots of love to you!

AFM, met Jo yesterday, and had a lovely day. We yakked and yakked for three and a half hours and in the end, the waiter in Cafe Rouge was hovering very obviously! It was really lovely. She is about to embark on IUI. I'll try and get her back on The Dump. Fingers crossed. 

Oh, and at last I got a double line on my ovulation stick so He and Me are going to be doing the business later, although he doesn't know this yet.:rofl: 

On a negative note though, almost had my own meltdown in M&S today, when a man and his little daughter (2 ish?) were in front of me in the queue, and the girl was being sooooooo cute and he was laughing with her. Honestly, the tears were there and I had to bite my lips hard to stop them falling there and then. This is truly truly pants, isn't it??? 

Hope you're all ok and having a good weekend. Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

HA and Dwrgi - just wanted to send you a ton of extra :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:becasue you sound like you need them!

and HA - My hope is that your next sleep and all the ones after are peaceful and nightmare free and unbroken (until you get you LO's of course and then your nights may be disturbed, but I am guessing you really won't mind that)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dwrgi said:


> Next question-where does the oestrogen come from??? Is it related to ovarian eggs?? If an egg is produced, the lining thickens???? In IVF-the more eggs, the thicker the lining???? Is this correct or no??
> 
> Hmm, hope you don't mind all the questions. You can send me a bill if you like!!! :rofl:!!!!
> 
> Hope you're having a great day!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey! No bill, this one's on me :winkwink:. But I'll have to dredge my old bag memory to see if I can get the hormone side of it right.

Basically, at the start of a cycle the pituitary gland secretes Follicle Stimulating Hormone/FSH so that the egg will mature within the ovary and the ovary will start to produce oestrogen - so the oestrogen actually comes from the ovary itself. Oestrogen then stops FSH so only one egg matures (you can see mature follicles on ultrasound, usually one of the ovaries has a bigger follicle - the dominant follicle) and then also stimulates the pituitary to release LH/Luteinising Hormone as well as causing the endometrium to start thickening up. LH causes the dominant follicle to release the egg.
LH causes the corpus luteum to develop from the ruptured follicle which then produces progesterone to support the thickening endometrium. 
I think that's right...feel free to correct me anyone! 

Hope that helps Dwrgi! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

keekeesaurus said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Next question-where does the oestrogen come from??? Is it related to ovarian eggs?? If an egg is produced, the lining thickens???? In IVF-the more eggs, the thicker the lining???? Is this correct or no??
> 
> Hmm, hope you don't mind all the questions. You can send me a bill if you like!!! :rofl:!!!!
> 
> Hope you're having a great day!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey! No bill, this one's on me :winkwink:. But I'll have to dredge my old bag memory to see if I can get the hormone side of it right.
> 
> Basically, at the start of a cycle the pituitary gland secretes Follicle Stimulating Hormone/FSH so that the egg will mature within the ovary and the ovary will start to produce oestrogen - so the oestrogen actually comes from the ovary itself. Oestrogen then stops FSH so only one egg matures (you can see mature follicles on ultrasound, usually one of the ovaries has a bigger follicle - the dominant follicle) and then also stimulates the pituitary to release LH/Luteinising Hormone as well as causing the endometrium to start thickening up. LH causes the dominant follicle to release the egg.
> LH causes the corpus luteum to develop from the ruptured follicle which then produces progesterone to support the thickening endometrium.
> I think that's right...feel free to correct me anyone!
> 
> Hope that helps Dwrgi! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, it does. You're brilliant!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
Glad you found my beta post. I had two others done that week. I think my next one was 775 a few days later and then 2500 maybe? Will you get consecutive betas before your scan? Also, just to warn you that at 5 weeks 6 days, they saw 2 separate sacs, but no fetal pole or HB until a week later at almost 7 weeks. It was a horrible week, waiting. Is your scan on Thursday? If you will be less than 5 weeks, it is normal to only see the sacs. I just don't want to to be alarmed if they can't see more. I have my fingers crossed for you.

For those jealous about our beach vacation, I'm sick in bed today. ;( I had to force my husband outside so he could enjoy this gorgeous weather. We did find a lovely brunch spot this morning on the garden patio of a charming guest house with live acoustic music & delicious vegan food. The place had a very beachy Bohemian vibe. ;)


----------



## twinkle1975

Lava - sorry you're feeling poorly - hope you feel better soon & can enjoy the beach :hugs:

HA - I'm sorry the film turned out to be so traumatic - people really do have no idea! We should have our own banned list! :nope:

I was feeling really proud of myself yesterday - I survived a trip into both Toys R Us and Mothercare to buy work stuff, however I then ran into a girl I know from work with her 2 month old baby and only just managed to get home before I lost it. :cry:

Purple - our opinions/advice are just that OURS - you should do exactly what is best for you!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> I'm really sorry I can't comment on all the exciting things going on in here right now (we're on our way out the door) but I needed to share another movie warning with you all -
> 
> DH and I saw _The Help_ last night, and there's a character in the film who's had recurrent mc and she has a pretty graphic mc shown in the film. I had not read the book and had NO idea it was coming, and I went into a full-blown panic attack in the theater. I'm kind of pissed off that of all my friends and family who've read and/or seen it, NONE of them thought to mention that to me. I'd even talked with lots of people (who all know about our losses) in recent weeks about how I was dying to go see it and hadn't yet! So, if you're prone to being upset over pregnancy/infertility/loss surprises in movies, save _The Help_ for a rental so you can fall apart in the privacy of your own home.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Honestly, it was so bad that my nightmares returned last night - I had finally gotten back to sleeping well again after this last mc until then.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday, everyone. :flower:




twinkle1975 said:


> Lava - sorry you're feeling poorly - hope you feel better soon & can enjoy the beach :hugs:
> 
> HA - I'm sorry the film turned out to be so traumatic - people really do have no idea! We should have our own banned list! :nope:
> 
> I was feeling really proud of myself yesterday - I survived a trip into both Toys R Us and Mothercare to buy work stuff, however I then ran into a girl I know from work with her 2 month old baby and only just managed to get home before I lost it. :cry:
> 
> Purple - our opinions/advice are just that OURS - you should do exactly what is best for you!! :hugs:

Ladies i want to send you extra big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it breaks my heart that any of us have to go through this!!!!

Lava i am sorry your feeling ill, i sure hope it gets over with quicky and you feel better

Carole, i am telling you i think its twins, when you posted with those numbers thats what popped into my head, i so cannot wait until you get the scan!!

To all my beautiful ladies i am sending you lots of love and hugs!!!

AFM AF is FINALLY showing, so tomorrow will be day one, as she is still not full flow today. The only thing i hope does not happen is that they want me to come in for the blood draw and u/s on tues, as i already have that appt with the MFM that morning. I need to get through tues, and then saturday for the mammogram, and then i have to get DH in for his blood work and SA. I did not make the appt for him just yet, i figured why have him go in if the MFM stops us and says we cant do the IVF. If they give me clearance to go ahead then i will get DH in, so hopefully by the end of the month we will be able to sit down and talk to the doctor about the IVF, i really wish i was starting it this cycle, but with the tests we have to do, i am figuring it will be the end of october or november before we get to do the donor IVF. One good thing was i talked to my mom the other night, and she seemed like she was a bit reserved when we were talking about the IVF cycle, i hung up with her, but called her back and said "Give me your honest answer, are you upset we are going to use donor eggs" and she said no not at all, she said i am just staying even keel, i dont want to get excited only to have it not work. That made me feel so much better that my whole family is all for the donor eggs, now if i could just get to that point lol. Dang i thought the TWW was bad lol, this is going to be a Two Month wait lol.

I love all you ladies, and i am sooooooooo very thankful that i am blessed to have your support and love through all of this. I know when we start the whole IVF process, i will feel just like PadBrad, absolutly excited and scared shitless all at the same time lol, it will be wonderful to have all of you ladies right with me on this journey!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dear Twinkle - massive :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - it's moments like that, that really get to you isn't it. big loves xxx


----------



## purplelou

OMM - yay for AF - not very often we can say that! but at least she's here and you can on with all your appointments. hope everything goes smoothly this week and that the doctors are nice and explain everything, and then you can on with baby making!! big :hugs: to you xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! Morning!! Bleurgh... Monday morning-don't you just hate them?? Hope you are all well!!

So sorry Lava to hear that you are poorly-I hope that you feel better soon. I am sure that your DH is taking very good care of you! Where have you gone on holiday?? xx

Twinkle, oh dear, I so feel for you and am exactly in the same boat. I just thought 'It's just never going to happen to me' and then I almost lost it in the Marks and Spencers queue. We have to remain positive. I have read so many things about women saying that they have got to mentally believe that they CAN conceive-it's like the longer we try the longer we convince ourselves that it won't happen and it then becomes a vicious circle. We hear so many stories of it only takes one egg, and it does. So, let's will that one egg to happen!! Big :hugs: to you hun! 

Chris-it is a complete pain having to wait for these tests, but think of it as a chance to really get your head around the donor egg issue. It is a huge issue, and you have to feel comfortable with it. A friend of mine said that in the UK (worldwide?) that as a parent of a donor egg/sperm child, we are legally obliged to inform our child that they come from donor origins. Is this true?? So, not only do we have to get ourselves around the issue, but we have to consider all the ethical issues too...... For me, I felt a huge hurdle about IVF, and now I don't think two hoots about it. I know with time, and if I have no choice, I shall also feel the same about DE, but it's having the time to process all the info., and to get 'used' to it. Don't hurry this hun, so take this month as a meant to be month for preparing yourself further for it. So glad that AF showed at last so that you can get started with everything! 

Girls, how do you reply to a post, but only a part of a post??? I see that others are experts at this, but clearly I'm special needs!!

Lots of love to you all! Let's WILL our BFPs to happen, girls!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Lava thanks for the info and really hope you kick the cold soon. Plenty of vit C and hot water with a piece of ginger and lemon in. As for my scan I should be 6 weeks if you count my cycle as a 28 day but normally I am only 26 days so I really don't know how they would date me. All confusing but I guess I will find out Thursday.

Twinkle my heart goes out to you honey, life is so cruel at times and I know just how much it hurts and how you feel that happiness is out of your reach but keep believing that it will come your way and soon. I will be keeping you in my prayers:hugs:

Dwrgi you make me smile so much with the special needs comment and no it is not obvious. Just hit the quote button and then select the text that you don't want to keep and hit delete. 

OMM I am counting down the days for the scan as want to know for sure but I wouldn't be shocked at all if he said there were 2 in there. I took some pics of my bump last night on my BB so will have to download them and psost for your comments. Bad pics as I was standing in front of the mirror but it will give you an idea of growing bump at 5 weeks 3 days.

Take care all and will catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hello everybody! Morning!! Bleurgh... Monday morning-don't you just hate them?? Hope you are all well!!
> 
> So sorry Lava to hear that you are poorly-I hope that you feel better soon. I am sure that your DH is taking very good care of you! Where have you gone on holiday?? xx
> 
> Twinkle, oh dear, I so feel for you and am exactly in the same boat. I just thought 'It's just never going to happen to me' and then I almost lost it in the Marks and Spencers queue. We have to remain positive. I have read so many things about women saying that they have got to mentally believe that they CAN conceive-it's like the longer we try the longer we convince ourselves that it won't happen and it then becomes a vicious circle. We hear so many stories of it only takes one egg, and it does. So, let's will that one egg to happen!! Big :hugs: to you hun!
> 
> Chris-it is a complete pain having to wait for these tests, but think of it as a chance to really get your head around the donor egg issue. It is a huge issue, and you have to feel comfortable with it. A friend of mine said that in the UK (worldwide?) that as a parent of a donor egg/sperm child, we are legally obliged to inform our child that they come from donor origins. Is this true?? So, not only do we have to get ourselves around the issue, but we have to consider all the ethical issues too...... For me, I felt a huge hurdle about IVF, and now I don't think two hoots about it. I know with time, and if I have no choice, I shall also feel the same about DE, but it's having the time to process all the info., and to get 'used' to it. Don't hurry this hun, so take this month as a meant to be month for preparing yourself further for it. So glad that AF showed at last so that you can get started with everything!
> 
> Girls, how do you reply to a post, but only a part of a post??? I see that others are experts at this, but clearly I'm special needs!!
> 
> Lots of love to you all! Let's WILL our BFPs to happen, girls!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Your right honey, i need to just relax and take it step by step, as for the DE, i am completly ok with it now, the pluses just add up way too much for me to try and use my eggs, i want a baby, and this baby will still be mine in every way shape and form. As for having to tell them here in the US honestly i am not sure i guess we will find that out eventually when we get more into the donor program, i will let you know what they say, i too have thought about that, my feeling is i wont say anything, after all it will be my baby, but if they say you have to tell them well then that does present another problem. For now i am just going to go with the tests, and see what the doctor says, heck miracles do happen right, maybe the doc will see my numbers and go ohhhhh you have to use your eggs all your numbers are fantastic lol.


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :)))

Keeka that was a very knowledgable explanation well done and thank u :))

Lava sorry that u are not well hon. What's up just the cold? Dunno if ginger and honey is an option where you are in the heath?

Amanda and Twinks lot's of hugs on the melt down. Children's shops and happy families with cute kids are especially tough. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole are you getting betas checked every other day? Basically they almost double untill approx 2000 every other day. But if yours is more than doubling than it is likely that you might be having twins. BTW what Lava wrote down is so true. Don't expect a heartbeat. If you do see it it's great, if not honestly don't panick. I had a complete nervous weekend about Beta's doubling and Lava had one about the heartbeat. So better wait for 7+ weeks to see everything in place. Good Luck sweetie. Looking fwd to the bump photos :) hahahha. I was quite swollen from OHSS when I found out but I think more or less everyone else had a bit of a small tummy at 6 weeks. Like if you've eaten a big Sunday lunch :)) And I started on maternity wear quite early on at 10 weeks or so. Before that it was tights and lose tops and dresses. Dunno what u would wear in the heath of Bahrain :)) 

Lois I'm so glad that they are hurrying your blood work. Good idea that you are not running around for Betas which is stressful. Lot's of good lucks and sticky dust. xxx

Amanda you were talking about the meds a few days ago if I remember correctly. My dr switched between Fostimon and Merionol daily depending on my blood results. One of them raised FSH while the other raised Eastrogen more. And I think I used Pregnyl for the trigger.

Chris I'm glad you have the full support of your family. This baby will be your blood and flesh no matter where that 1 egg cell came from :)) 

AFM I went to my IVF clinic for a full blood count. (Just to check the blood thinners are not making me anemic I think) My father in law was here and going back to Manchester today so we hopped on a taxi to take him to Euston station than to my clinic which is close by. Anyway when I told the adress to the driver, he said "U r going to ARGC, right?" I said "How do you know?" And he said he had his twins with them who were now 5. He must have been there 6 years ago :))))) Than he started telling me how he used to argue with her wife out of nothing while they TTC . They had 3 IVFs before elsewhere and the 4th one worked with ARGC. The problem was with him so he was doubting himself in the end and it became a very very stressful period of his life. I said "I know exactly what you are talking about :))" Than he talked about their friends who went through a lot of heartache mcs etc. And they went for donor eggs finally after a looong struggle. And now she was pregnant for 5 months and finally they were very happy (CHris :winkwink: )))) He said that infertility and IVf is tough and you need a good support with each other and steely nerves.

It was so refreshing to hear all this from a man I didn't even know. I really felt great afterwards. :)

Other than that I am taking it easy. Actually the bump forces me to it a bit anyway. I can't do marathon walking or running around anymore as much. Everything has suddenly slowed down the last few weeks as my muscles and joints feel more lose.

That's all for now xxxx


----------



## skye2010

HA sounds like a complete nightmare from hell to watch that movie after what you've gone through. Funny yor friend's wouldn't mention anything but I guess people don't realise all this unless they have actually experienced it themseles. We watched a TV series with DH right after I lost my dad. It was getting more and more dark towards the end of the series. I told him I don't wanna watch it cause it was upsetting me but he insited that I carried on since the ending was the real surprise. Guess what? There was a man being executed with very graphic scene in the end. And I completely flipped cause I was having nightmares at the time anyway. I remember breaking the DVD in pieces while DH was completely shocked at my behaviour. (I was there when dad died and it was awful)
Even the nearest and dearset don't get it sometimes :shrug: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

HA - my heart goes out to you. What a totally unpleasant surprise to have. Although you weren't told, we all thank you for the warning here so we won't be caught off guard. :hugs: to you.

Twinkle - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. 

skye - now that is a nice thing to experience....I'm sure that brought you comfort..... I fully believe everything happens for a reason and you were meant to have that taxi driver! :flower: As far as slowing down - I was a snail to begin with, I don't think I can get any slower, so you being active is wonderful!

omm - any way that baby gets here is a blessing and meant to be. It WILL happen, so take all the help you need and we are praying for you. donor eggs, your eggs, who cares, in the end, you will have a snuggly little bean to call your own. :flower::flower:

butterfly, how are you dear? Glad you can get cheap flights to get where you need to for O.

4ever - how was your weekend, you ok? waiting to hear on your results tomorrow.

Hi Purple, dwrgi, FM, Mac, despie, carol, pradbat, and all my other friends I have missed.....many :hugs: and :dust: to you all!

Here's my 18 week bump pic I took this morning, by the way.... poppy is popping out! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00754.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 16


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> HA - my heart goes out to you. What a totally unpleasant surprise to have. Although you weren't told, we all thank you for the warning here so we won't be caught off guard. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Twinkle - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.
> 
> skye - now that is a nice thing to experience....I'm sure that brought you comfort..... I fully believe everything happens for a reason and you were meant to have that taxi driver! :flower: As far as slowing down - I was a snail to begin with, I don't think I can get any slower, so you being active is wonderful!
> 
> omm - any way that baby gets here is a blessing and meant to be. It WILL happen, so take all the help you need and we are praying for you. donor eggs, your eggs, who cares, in the end, you will have a snuggly little bean to call your own. :flower::flower:
> 
> butterfly, how are you dear? Glad you can get cheap flights to get where you need to for O.
> 
> 4ever - how was your weekend, you ok? waiting to hear on your results tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Purple, dwrgi, FM, Mac, despie, carol, pradbat, and all my other friends I have missed.....many :hugs: and :dust: to you all!
> 
> Here's my 18 week bump pic I took this morning, by the way.... poppy is popping out! :happydance:

Thanks so much for the prayers, i really appreciate them, and your right, donor egg or not this will be my baby, and i am so excited to be able to feel everything while carrying the baby!! awwwww i love your pic, you look beautiful and yes poppy is defiantly popping out.


----------



## Butterfly67

Beth, lovely looking bump :hugs::hugs:

Chris, good luck with the tests tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else

AFM I think I have decided to leave here for good at the end of next month and go back to the UK. It's just not felt right since I have got here and I will have a much better chance of getting my :baby: if I go back. So now I just need to sort everything out.


----------



## padbrat

awww Lava - get well soon!

Hey ya Skye... yes chill out chick... baby is telling you to do so!

Carole... got everything crossed for a lovely double surprise at you scan!

OMM... got my prescription and drug schedule through from Cyrpus tonight....OOOOO AM CRAPPING MYSELF! So here it is ladies for those much more experienced than I to dissect and advise me!:

PROGYNOVA 2MG TABS - 2 tabs first 3 days, then 4 for 3 days then 6 for 15 days 

BUSERELIN INJ - 0.5ml for 17 days then 0.25 ml for 12 days

CYCLOGEST PESSARIES 400mg - 3 times a day for 7 days

wow that is a lot of progesterone... before when I had cyclogest I had it 2 times a day... never had the rest of it. The Dr is also sending me a prescription for predisone as well.... and I start my Hep as of the tx...

So I start my injections on the 23rd Sep and take my pill until the 29th Sep, start the prognova on the 10th Oct, ultrasound on the 17th Oct, travel to Cyrpus on 23rd Oct and ET on the 27th Oct.... gulp....

gulp gulp... am scared...help ladies....


----------



## 4everyoung

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> HA - my heart goes out to you. What a totally unpleasant surprise to have. Although you weren't told, we all thank you for the warning here so we won't be caught off guard. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Twinkle - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.
> 
> skye - now that is a nice thing to experience....I'm sure that brought you comfort..... I fully believe everything happens for a reason and you were meant to have that taxi driver! :flower: As far as slowing down - I was a snail to begin with, I don't think I can get any slower, so you being active is wonderful!
> 
> omm - any way that baby gets here is a blessing and meant to be. It WILL happen, so take all the help you need and we are praying for you. donor eggs, your eggs, who cares, in the end, you will have a snuggly little bean to call your own. :flower::flower:
> 
> butterfly, how are you dear? Glad you can get cheap flights to get where you need to for O.
> 
> 4ever - how was your weekend, you ok? waiting to hear on your results tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Purple, dwrgi, FM, Mac, despie, carol, pradbat, and all my other friends I have missed.....many :hugs: and :dust: to you all!
> 
> Here's my 18 week bump pic I took this morning, by the way.... poppy is popping out! :happydance:


Thanks NMG--You look great and glowing! Thanks for sharing the picture.

I think I'm out this time around...AF is here, though my RE wants me to wait to get my test back tomorrow before saying anything definitive...it feels awfully definitive to me though! Anyway, totally bummed, but at the same time grateful that I have the insurance that will allow me to continue the process.

Thanks! :)
Stacy


----------



## padbrat

awww crap Forever!! Pants news.. thank heavens you have insurance... we don't and so this will be a one shot thing for us...

Beth great piccy!


----------



## LLbean

4everyoung said:


> I think I'm out this time around...AF is here, though my RE wants me to wait to get my test back tomorrow before saying anything definitive...it feels awfully definitive to me though! Anyway, totally bummed, but at the same time grateful that I have the insurance that will allow me to continue the process.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> Stacy

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:

So sorry to hear Forever...please keep me posted for sure!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

forever- that's just pooh! I am hoping for a miracle for you though xxx

HA - did you sleep better last night?? I really hope so xxx

OMM - I will be thinking of you tomorrow - good luck xxx

NMG - you look fab and what a lovely bump, thank you for sharing xxx

wooly - are you there hun?? hope you are feeling well xx

skye - how lovely to meet that taxi driver - it was fate! glad you are getting some (enforced) rest xxx

carole - good luck with your scan, I am so excited for you xxx

padbrat - ohh, hun, this had GOT to be your turn, I wish I could advice you on the meds but I am clueless, however I would advise you to take the prednisolone in the mornings if possible, as it can keep you awake at night time xxx

bearlake - how are you holding up? thinking of you xxx

Butterfly - sounds like have a big move planned, were you always planning to move to the UK once you were pregnant anyway? are you from the UK anyway (if you don't mind me asking.) I wish you luck in all your preparations xxx

twinkle - have you recovered a little from your horrid experience?? I know how you feel, cos a big part of my work is seeing pregnant ladies and cute toddlers and having to smile and chat - its so hard to keep composed xxxx

despie and keekee - big :hugs: ladies

Dwrgi - did I miss your post before or is it this wednesday that you are hearing from IVF wales?? sorry If I've missed it. oh and your special needs comment made me laugh - it's you age dear! (only kidding) xxx

never FM, and northstar - how are you ladies doing? 

LL - congratulations!! I am so happy for you. Happy and healthy 9 months xx

ok - I am sure Im missing people. will have to pop back and have a check in a min.


afm, I think Im doing ok, although had a tiny woble but inside today when on of our receptionists came to show me her daughters scan pic - she is 14 weeks and this is her (my colleagues) first grandchild - so understandably she is very excited, I managed to keep my composure and smile and say congrats etc. then I deep breathed my way to the bathroom. I feel better though now, it's been quite chaotic at work as a new computer system is being installed, so it's taking my mind off things :)

huge :hugs: and :dust: for you all xxxx


----------



## LLbean

purplelou said:


> forever- that's just pooh! I am hoping for a miracle for you though xxx
> 
> HA - did you sleep better last night?? I really hope so xxx
> 
> OMM - I will be thinking of you tomorrow - good luck xxx
> 
> NMG - you look fab and what a lovely bump, thank you for sharing xxx
> 
> wooly - are you there hun?? hope you are feeling well xx
> 
> skye - how lovely to meet that taxi driver - it was fate! glad you are getting some (enforced) rest xxx
> 
> carole - good luck with your scan, I am so excited for you xxx
> 
> padbrat - ohh, hun, this had GOT to be your turn, I wish I could advice you on the meds but I am clueless, however I would advise you to take the prednisolone in the mornings if possible, as it can keep you awake at night time xxx
> 
> bearlake - how are you holding up? thinking of you xxx
> 
> Butterfly - sounds like have a big move planned, were you always planning to move to the UK once you were pregnant anyway? are you from the UK anyway (if you don't mind me asking.) I wish you luck in all your preparations xxx
> 
> twinkle - have you recovered a little from your horrid experience?? I know how you feel, cos a big part of my work is seeing pregnant ladies and cute toddlers and having to smile and chat - its so hard to keep composed xxxx
> 
> despie and keekee - big :hugs: ladies
> 
> Dwrgi - did I miss your post before or is it this wednesday that you are hearing from IVF wales?? sorry If I've missed it. oh and your special needs comment made me laugh - it's you age dear! (only kidding) xxx
> 
> never and northstar - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> LL - congratulations!! I am so happy for you. Happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> ok - I am sure Im missing people. will have to pop back and have a check in a min.
> 
> 
> afm, I think Im doing ok, although had a tiny woble but inside today when on of our receptionists came to show me her daughters scan pic - she is 14 weeks and this is her (my colleagues) first grandchild - so understandably she is very excited, I managed to keep my composure and smile and say congrats etc. then I deep breathed my way to the bathroom. I feel better though now, it's been quite chaotic at work as a new computer system is being installed, so it's taking my mind off things :)
> 
> huge :hugs: and :dust: for you all xxxx

Thanks so much

Hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

New fertility drug works for couple who failed at IVF

HELEN PUTTICK, Health Correspondent

20 Oct 2008

A Scottish couple whose chances of conceiving were as low as one in 20 have had a baby boy after becoming the first in the world to use a new fertility drug.

A Scottish couple whose chances of conceiving were as low as one in 20 have had a baby boy after becoming the first in the world to use a new fertility drug.

The treatment mimics the natural processes that take place in fertile women more closely than other conventional medicines.

Doctors said their success marked a new chapter in the care available to people struggling to start a family.

The couple, who had been trying for a child for three years and had already experienced a failed attempt through IVF, eventually conceived using the new drug and their son was born last month. In statement the couple, who did not wish to be identified, said: "It is an amazing feeling having him in our lives and we could not be happier now."

In IVF eggs are removed from the ovaries and mixed with sperm in a laboratory in the hope some will fertilise and can be transplanted back inside the mother. The woman is given drugs to stimulate the growth of several eggs in the ovary at once, so a number can be extracted and increase the chances of success.

The main component of these drugs is the follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). Traditionally the medication was made using FSH purified from the urine of menopausal women. It was a significant step forward when biochemists managed to produce the hormone in a laboratory.

However, in fertile women FSH does not act alone to encourage the growth of an egg each month. The pituitary gland releases another chemical, luteinising hormone.

Now a drug called Pergoveris has been produced which combines both luteinising hormone and FSH. There is hope that using the two hormones together may improve the quality of the embryo created and increase its chances of survival.

Professor Richard Fleming, scientific director of the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine (GCRM), the private fertility clinic where the treatment was successfully used for the first time, said: "It is trying to replicate what happens in nature more than the pure FSH drug."

GCRM doctors believed the 36-year-old woman who gave birth after using the treatment, which typically costs around %500 for a 10 to 12 day course, stood a lower than average chance of conceiving even through IVF because of her hormone profile.

Professor Fleming said: "Usually, we expect a pregnancy rate of 35% in patients of this age. But in a case like this we would expect a success rate more in the region of 5% to 10%. Tests before treatment showed that her ovarian function was below normal, with only a limited supply of eggs available. Most patients like this do not respond well to fertility drugs."

Ideally five to 15 eggs are harvested for use in IVF. Even with Pergoveris only two were available in this case, but still the couple beat the odds.

Professor Fleming said it was always thrilling at GCRM when a patient gave birth, but added: "When it happens for a patient whose chances are limited there is a smile on everyone's face."

Doctors are increasingly able to find out more about a patient's fertility - such as the number of eggs the woman has in reserve - before embarking on IVF. Professor Fleming said success with drugs such as Pergoveris marked a new chapter in which patients could be offered more individual treatment.

Dr Marco Gaudoin, medical director of GCRM, said: "The important bit is being able to tailor treatment to individual women. Cancer specialists are talking about giving tailored cancer therapy once they know about cancer genetics. We can actually do something like that now with infertility treatment."

The couple said: "Staff at the GCRM were fantastic throughout the whole process and we cannot thank them enough."


----------



## Desperado167

Purple .massive hugs Hun ,u will have your own scan pic soon,I am sure of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Pad brat,fixed for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls-just a quick hello from me (as if).

Butterfly, if your heart is telling you to come back to the UK, then that is what you must do. It sounds as if it is the best plan for you at this time in your life. Good luck hun, we are here for you, whenever you need us.:thumbup::thumbup:

Forever, soooooooooo sorry, it is truly Pantsville USA. Be very kind to yourself and let it all out. You will get there, think of this as a blip. Big hugs to you!

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadbrat!! OMG, how exciting! I too have no idea what those drugs mean, but Buserelin sounds particularly familiar. Did I take it for IUI??? Who knows, I have a sieve for a memory. But it is truly happening and I am sooo delighted for you! Come on, bring on the BFP! :thumbup:

Skye, very glad indeed that you are now forced to take it easy by baby Shirin (good little bb that she is!!!!) Taxi driver sounds truly emotionally literate-oh if more men were like this:growlmad:. Take it easy hun! That is an order! :hugs::hugs:

Hello everybody else-love you all! 

AFM, had ovulation pains today twice. Am wondering if I can wheedle Him Indoors up to Bedfordshire again tonight to catch the eggie, although deed was done last night too!!! Hmmmmmm. :wacko:

Before I forget, all those with IVF experience, can any of you answer this question??? About two days after my egg collection, I had ovulation type pains in my left ovary (I know that's where the two eggs came from. Right ovary seemed pretty useless). Is this normal-ovary shrinking back to normal size or... da da daaaaaa (detective like ta da sound) could I have ovulated then-the rest of the blooming eggs who may or may not have been there?????????????????

Lots of love to you all, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dwrgi said:


> Before I forget, all those with IVF experience, can any of you answer this question??? About two days after my egg collection, I had ovulation type pains in my left ovary (I know that's where the two eggs came from. Right ovary seemed pretty useless). Is this normal-ovary shrinking back to normal size or... da da daaaaaa (detective like ta da sound) could I have ovulated then-the rest of the blooming eggs who may or may not have been there?????????????????
> 
> Lots of love to you all, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I believe that is normal... I was feeling stuff too after the ER...you are fine:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Nmg,u are totally glowing Hun,u are beautiful on the outside as well as the inside ,wishing u all things good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you all for saying I look happy and healthy, I'll keep you all posted on the bump news.....

One thing I meant to put in my original post but was too distracted was do NOT look at the pic if you don't want to....I don't want to cause any sadness. That is directed towards EVERYONE as I know even if you haven't had many heartbreaks with TTC, it still is an emotional time for us all. I would not feel slighted in the least if anyone didn't have it in her to look. I thought about making it hidden but I don't know how to do that! So if someone can tell me how to do a spoilers one where it is hidden, I will be sure to keep any poppy news hidden just in case you are having a sad day and just plain can't bear it. I understand and love you all so educate me on this hidden thing someone and I'll be sure to use it going forward. 

Not that you all haven't been lovely and sincere, I just cringed after I posted it thinking some ladies may have a hard time with my bump. and if i made anyone sad, I am so sorry!!!!

hugs to you all!!!!!
beth


----------



## sumatwsimit

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> HA - my heart goes out to you. What a totally unpleasant surprise to have. Although you weren't told, we all thank you for the warning here so we won't be caught off guard. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Twinkle - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.
> 
> skye - now that is a nice thing to experience....I'm sure that brought you comfort..... I fully believe everything happens for a reason and you were meant to have that taxi driver! :flower: As far as slowing down - I was a snail to begin with, I don't think I can get any slower, so you being active is wonderful!
> 
> omm - any way that baby gets here is a blessing and meant to be. It WILL happen, so take all the help you need and we are praying for you. donor eggs, your eggs, who cares, in the end, you will have a snuggly little bean to call your own. :flower::flower:
> 
> butterfly, how are you dear? Glad you can get cheap flights to get where you need to for O.
> 
> 4ever - how was your weekend, you ok? waiting to hear on your results tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Purple, dwrgi, FM, Mac, despie, carol, pradbat, and all my other friends I have missed.....many :hugs: and :dust: to you all!
> 
> Here's my 18 week bump pic I took this morning, by the way.... poppy is popping out! :happydance:


nmg, just seen your bump pic. how cute!!! you look really well. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Forever, so sorry that the witch has appeared but really good that you have insurance and can keep trying, in my mind that makes it more likely that you will succeed next time if that makes sense :hugs::hugs::hugs:

padbrat, so excited for you that this is kicking off but also very nervous for you as I know how important this one is for you but with the DE option there is such a great chance of this succeeding :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beth, if you want to do a spoiler, put in what you want to hide, then highlight it and click on the symbol that looks like a censored face - the one on the far right at the top :hugs:

Dwrgi, interesting report although 3 years old so I wonder if these are the drugs they are now using?

Purple, big :hug: and am hoping you will have your scan picture soon

:dust: to those who need it and :hug: too

ETA yes, am from the UK originally and have lived in the Middle East for nearly 7 years but kept changing my mind in the last year as to where I wanted to be!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Forever, so sorry that the witch has appeared but really good that you have insurance and can keep trying, in my mind that makes it more likely that you will succeed next time if that makes sense :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> padbrat, so excited for you that this is kicking off but also very nervous for you as I know how important this one is for you but with the DE option there is such a great chance of this succeeding :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Beth, if you want to do a spoiler, put in what you want to hide, then highlight it and click on the symbol that looks like a censored face - the one on the far right at the top :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi, interesting report although 3 years old so I wonder if these are the drugs they are now using?
> 
> Purple, big :hug: and am hoping you will have your scan picture soon
> 
> :dust: to those who need it and :hug: too
> 
> ETA yes, am from the UK originally and have lived in the Middle East for nearly 7 years but kept changing my mind in the last year as to where I wanted to be!

butterfly, i know where you would love ISTANBUL!!!!! :)) plenty of opportunities here - job wise and HOT men wise too. i'm being selfish of course...we could have regular play dates!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

and i'm from the uk too. x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: sumat! tbh I would love to live somewhere warm that is nearer the Uk once I have my :baby: - and somewhere I know someone already so I might hold you to that in a year or two lol


----------



## skye2010

NMG thank you hon :) It was a nice experience especially hearing those words from a brave man :)) Lovely bump :))) Mommy's Angel knows how to hide posts in spoiler better ask her.

Debs Buserelin is your hormone suppresser and the Progynova is the stimm tablets. AAAAAAAw so exciting. You go girl and have a little pink baby :))) How is the TSH by the way? Are you using thyroid pills to balance it or do you have anything extra?

4ever i'm so sorry honey. i know the feeling. It totally sucks having the witch after tx. HUGS HUGS HUGS. Mb some chocolate cake and a silly TV programme might help xxxx

Bearlake how are you hon?

Lois don't you get too upset hon. The little bean inside would feel it too :)) Everything will be fine in the end :)) xxx

Amanda you are so much like me it's weird. I would have dived head first to that article as well LOL!!! Worth investigating. Isn't GCRM where you said there was a long waiting list. I'd get my name on that list asap. But keep on researching any side effects on the web. xxx I don't think you would have ovulated anything from the IVF cycle cause the trigger would have surfaced them all. All the eggs die after every cycle and gets washed with the witch anyway. Since u r in a new cycle mb you just ovulated.

Sumatswit I didn't realise you live in Istanbul. One of my favourite cities in the world :) And no I'm not from there. Hahahhaha !!!! Where do you live? How do you cope with the traffic though??? We were there last week, stayed in Levent in the banking district. Which was fine cause we went there just for the shopping. Only been to Taksim briefly. I don't feel I stepped into Istanbul soil unless I visit Taksim once. :) The energy of the place amazes me every time. Are you Turkish too?

Butterfly you are considering a big move. Good luck hon a lot of thinking to do :) Makes sense if you do get pregnant not to be far from the father/xbf/good friend. xx


----------



## skye2010

:happydance::happydance::happydance: LLbean is that a BFP? Did I completely miss that. :))) Woow congratulations sweetie. Fantastic news!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> NMG thank you hon :) It was a nice experience especially hearing those words from a brave man :)) Lovely bump :))) Mommy's Angel knows how to hide posts in spoiler better ask her.
> 
> Debs Buserelin is your hormone suppresser and the Progynova is the stimm tablets. AAAAAAAw so exciting. You go girl and have a little pink baby :))) How is the TSH by the way? Are you using thyroid pills to balance it or do you have anything extra?
> 
> 4ever i'm so sorry honey. i know the feeling. It totally sucks having the witch after tx. HUGS HUGS HUGS. Mb some chocolate cake and a silly TV programme might help xxxx
> 
> Bearlake how are you hon?
> 
> Lois don't you get too upset hon. The little bean inside would feel it too :)) Everything will be fine in the end :)) xxx
> 
> Amanda you are so much like me it's weird. I would have dived head first to that article as well LOL!!! Worth investigating. Isn't GCRM where you said there was a long waiting list. I'd get my name on that list asap. But keep on researching any side effects on the web. xxx I don't think you would have ovulated anything from the IVF cycle cause the trigger would have surfaced them all. All the eggs die after every cycle and gets washed with the witch anyway. Since u r in a new cycle mb you just ovulated.
> 
> Sumatswit I didn't realise you live in Istanbul. One of my favourite cities in the world :) And no I'm not from there. Hahahhaha !!!! Where do you live? How do you cope with the traffic though??? We were there last week, stayed in Levent in the banking district. Which was fine cause we went there just for the shopping. Only been to Taksim briefly. I don't feel I stepped into Istanbul soil unless I visit Taksim once. :) The energy of the place amazes me every time. Are you Turkish too?
> 
> Butterfly you are considering a big move. Good luck hon a lot of thinking to do :) Makes sense if you do get pregnant not to be far from the father/xbf/good friend. xx

Yoo hoo!! Helloooooooo-nice to hear from you! How are you feeling today?? How is little Shirin?? Bet you can't wait to meet her!!

Butterfly mentioned that this article was 2008, but I still think it's relevant, and have read of other poor responders having success with it. I'd give anything a try. I've rung IVF Wales again and they will ring me back this lunchtime-they aren't doing treatment until January, but that's fine, as I want the DHEA to have effect first. So, essentially, I just want a consultation with them now for advice, etc. Fingers crossed they can meet with Me and Him soon.

Googling is addictive isn't it, but I have learnt such a lot from it, that I'm not giving up!!

Have a great day hun!

Lots of love
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

skye2010 said:


> NMG thank you hon :) It was a nice experience especially hearing those words from a brave man :)) Lovely bump :))) Mommy's Angel knows how to hide posts in spoiler better ask her.
> 
> Debs Buserelin is your hormone suppresser and the Progynova is the stimm tablets. AAAAAAAw so exciting. You go girl and have a little pink baby :))) How is the TSH by the way? Are you using thyroid pills to balance it or do you have anything extra?
> 
> 4ever i'm so sorry honey. i know the feeling. It totally sucks having the witch after tx. HUGS HUGS HUGS. Mb some chocolate cake and a silly TV programme might help xxxx
> 
> Bearlake how are you hon?
> 
> Lois don't you get too upset hon. The little bean inside would feel it too :)) Everything will be fine in the end :)) xxx
> 
> Amanda you are so much like me it's weird. I would have dived head first to that article as well LOL!!! Worth investigating. Isn't GCRM where you said there was a long waiting list. I'd get my name on that list asap. But keep on researching any side effects on the web. xxx I don't think you would have ovulated anything from the IVF cycle cause the trigger would have surfaced them all. All the eggs die after every cycle and gets washed with the witch anyway. Since u r in a new cycle mb you just ovulated.
> 
> Sumatswit I didn't realise you live in Istanbul. One of my favourite cities in the world :) And no I'm not from there. Hahahhaha !!!! Where do you live? How do you cope with the traffic though??? We were there last week, stayed in Levent in the banking district. Which was fine cause we went there just for the shopping. Only been to Taksim briefly. I don't feel I stepped into Istanbul soil unless I visit Taksim once. :) The energy of the place amazes me every time. Are you Turkish too?
> 
> Butterfly you are considering a big move. Good luck hon a lot of thinking to do :) Makes sense if you do get pregnant not to be far from the father/xbf/good friend. xx


hi skye, it's my dh who is turkish, i'm a brit :) yes, it is a fantastic city but the traffic makes my blood boil at times. i live on the asian side, caddebostan sahil, it's right by the coast and i love it. i find it much more liveable on this side (greener, more spacious etc etc) but head over to the european side a lot. taksim is great, it's the energy for sure :) will be spending the day there on thursday. on your next visit, check out this side of istanbul too, if you like shopping, you'll find everything on bagdat street. we've got excellent waterside restuarants here too ( god i sound like a tour operator haha). my mum and dad love it here and go off out on adventures every day. they grab a water bus and off they go. my sisters are yet to visit.... :nope: i'll let them off though, they've got little ones to consider when travelling. funny, it was different when i lived in brisbane for 3 yrs, couldn't get them off my doorstep then! to be honest, istanbul is hands down one of the best, and people have to see it to believe it. hope u enjoyed your stay. x


----------



## Bearlake

Hi, 
I'm on my phone so apologies for spelling mistakes etc.

Twinkle, :hugs: hope you feel better after bumping into your friend
with a baby. Well done for managing ToysRUs!!!!

HA sorry you had to go through the film experience. I think 
people are either on denial of the effects of mc or they just 
do not think. Hope your nightmares have gone x 

4ever, so so sorry about your AF. I'm still hoping it will turn 
out ok.:hugs: 

OMM I've got my fingers crossed your appt today goes well x x 

Caroleb good luck for your scan (today isn't it?) I sure hope it 
will ease your worries. Keeping my FX for twins! 

Padropat good luck with your tx! I was on Buserelin and still 
Am on cyclogest for now twice daily, but had injectable gonal-f for 
stimming. 

Drwgi interesting article! I hope you cought the egg this month! 
In regards to your question of ovulation pain post egg collection; 
my clinic said it was due to follicles filling up again after being
emptied. I was in agony after my collection. 

Butterly follow your heart! TTC might be easier if you were in UK, no? 

Skye thanks gor being such a sweetie! I am glad to hear you are
finally taking it easy! 
NMG gorgeous pumb you've got there! 
LLB congratulations!!!! SO happy you got your Sticky beany!!! 

AFM I went against all my instincts and did a hpt on Sunday which 
was 8 days post transfer. Tested negative. I thought it would prepare
me for Wed test, but to be honest it just ruined my weekend and 
squashed all hope I had for this to work. All my symptoms are gone, so I think I will start my AF any time now. Heartbroken. And stupidly I feel like I've let
Everybody down. 
I know there is a theoretical possibility that my hcg wasn't St a level that the test could measure but I just have a bad feeling about this now. 
This was our only free cycle, so will have to start saving money gor another I quess. 
Sorry for being so negative but I just feel so down at the moment....


Thank hod for you all, I do not know how I would cope without you all! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Bearlake said:


> AFM I went against all my instincts and did a hpt on Sunday which
> was 8 days post transfer. Tested negative. I thought it would prepare
> me for Wed test, but to be honest it just ruined my weekend and
> squashed all hope I had for this to work. All my symptoms are gone, so I think I will start my AF any time now. Heartbroken. And stupidly I feel like I've let
> Everybody down.
> I know there is a theoretical possibility that my hcg wasn't St a level that the test could measure but I just have a bad feeling about this now.
> This was our only free cycle, so will have to start saving money gor another I quess.
> Sorry for being so negative but I just feel so down at the moment....
> 
> 
> Thank hod for you all, I do not know how I would cope without you all!
> :hugs::hugs:

:hug: aww bearlake hoping that it was just that your HCG wasn't high enough FX'd. Good luck for Wednesday and I'm sure no one thinks you've let them down. Sorry you're feeling so down but it's not surprising. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Bearlake, I don't think that you have let anybody down and you mustn't beat yourself up. A few things-your official testing is tomorrow, is it not, so it's not over yet!? And people experience all sorts of symptoms, or lack of them, before getting their BFPs so hang on in there.

There is one thing that I have learnt through this process, and that you may have all the scientific help in the world, do all the right things, etc. etc., and still we are thwarted by Mother Nature, which is bigger than any scientific and technological advances. And that is what is the worst part, as we can do NOTHING to prepare for where Mother Nature takes us. 

Don't lose hope until you know for sure, hun, I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Lots of love,
Axxxxx
P.S. Now is the time for lots of TLC-truck loads!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovelies! :hi:

Hope everyone is doing OK today and sending big :hugs: all round. Hope y'all get the news you're wishing for (purplelou - good luck with today's scan and bearlake prayers for you for wednesday.)

I'm watching This Morning and there's a woman on here who's had 6 children and ended up with a vaginal prolapse that looked like a penis. She's talking about her new 'designer vagina'. Lordy. No pictures yet and I'm not sure I want to look...I see enough vaginas in my day job :nope:.

I've got a CBFM high reading after two peaks so guess I've ov'd and only managed to BD the once on day 10 (had a high reading then day before first peak) so am officially in the 2WW zone. I know it only takes one lot of rumpy but, you know, I'd feel better if we'd dtd several times but got to respect my OH and his hellish shift pattern. Guess I'll just have to keep temping and see. Ugh, am so impatient.

Love to y'all!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

My hamster died :cry: I know she wasn't much of a fur baby- she was only tiny, she bit & she was a bit mad, but she was the only one I had :cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys and so sorry to be doom and gloom! Have just spoken to IVF Wales, and they refuse to even meet for a consultation before January. I explained all the usual stuff, age, amh, etc. but no budging at all. I have to phone back in January to organise a consult and then treatment would begin a few months after that. 

What I found so frustrating is that I said that I felt time was slipping by, that I just wanted a consult at this stage, etc. but no can do. What is wrong with these people??? 

The only other option is Cardiff Spire and London's Women Clinic in Cardiff and they are both about £2000 dearer than IVF Wales and CRGW.

I could scream-once again!

Sorry for the vent, needed to get it out...

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Purple,
Is today your scan day? I'm thinking of you. 

We have our 20 week anatomy scan this afternoon & I didn't sleep a wink. I'm hoping all is well with the babies & we can get confirmation of gender today.

I will catch up more carefully on everyone's posts this evening.

Love to everyone.


----------



## lavalux

Dwrgi,
We cross posted. I am sorry you can't get into IVF Wales for a consult before the new year. I know you ere anxious, but you do have time. I know that it feels like you don't, but three months is worth it to have the best chance possible for a baby. The clinic sounds very successful & in demand. What a blessing that you do have an opportunity to do your treatment there. One thought ... Could you have your test results from another clinic transferred to them so you can speed up the process just a bit once you do get in?


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - sorry IVF Wales are not being helpful - is it worth asking them if they can let you know if they have any cancellations?

Lava - hope the scan goes well this afternoon - looking forward to seeing if you know what flavour the babies will be!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> My hamster died :cry: I know she wasn't much of a fur baby- she was only tiny, she bit & she was a bit mad, but she was the only one I had :cry:

I'm so sorry, hun, I think our posts crossed. Oh bless, I bet you are really upset, I would be too. God, it never rains but it pours, does it??

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun,
Axxxxxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks Skye and Bear...there's always next cycle for me. I'm grateful for that.

Twinkle--it doesn't matter how little the furball was--it's still tough. Sorry to hear you had to suffer that loss :(

Dwrgi--Hang in there...the red tape is terrible, but hopefully it will all work out and be in perfect synchronization with your body :)

So, I have had the heaviest flow ever in the last 24 hours (and I've historically had a healthy flow). To add insult to injury, my nurse said I need to keep taking my Crinone (vaginal suppository) and come in for my blood test this morning. The usually 45 minute drive took an hour and 15 minutes (even though I left before 6 am). When I got there they got me right in, which was great, but due to my lousy veins, it took FOUR attempts to draw blood. I look like I have been accosted 

Anyway, even though I'm sure it's all for naught, I'll be grateful that I have the resources to go through this process, even the unpleasant parts (which most of it is, isn't it ladies?).

Thanks for listening. :)


----------



## LLbean

Twinkle...I loved my little hamster so much too so I understand completely...little fur babies but big hearts :hugs:
Bearlake....hang in there!
4Ever...Still rooting for you...keep going girl, it WILL happen!!!

To all of you thanks for the good wishes and many many :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi-:hugs: I know you must be super frusturated and you feel like time is running out but it isn't I agree that it will be worth the wait for the clinc that is going to give you the best opportunity of getting you bfp. Try to use the next couple of months ofcourse to try naturally and to maybe prepare for January. I know it must be hard but I just know the wait will be worth it.

Lava- I'm so excited for you can't wait to hear the news about your scan.

Twinkle :hugs:

4Ever- Sorry af got you but I love your positive attitude.

Pad- Fx for you and anything else that can be crossed. I can't wait for you to get your sticky bean and forever baby!

HA, Purple, OMM, Skye,never *waving really hard* 

AFM- just waiting on my appointment next Tuesday, let the countdown begin.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aww Twinkle - doesn't matter if it's a hamster or a horse it's still hard :cry:. So sorry to hear about that.

Dwrgi - that's so frustrating! But agree with the others, maybe ask about a cancellation and you never know. I was told at my appointment in December that my op to start my breast recon would be in the Spring and they rang in Jan and asked if I could go in the following week! So if they know you can go in at short notice...? FX'd for you.

Lava - can't wait to hear about your anomaly scan. Woohoo! Girl/Girl, Boy/Boy or Boy/Girl - so exciting :happydance:.

I think I have a bit of post-ov depression. Either that or the fact the cat had me up in the night with vomiting and diarrhoea :sick:. Blerk. Gross, but if I want a bundle of joy I suppose it's good preparation! Always look on the bright side, eh?

*waves at all the other lovely ladies* :hi:. Everyone's going through so much sh1t that it makes me feel sad....but then I look at how positive you all are. Inspirational, and something I'm trying to perfect :thumbup:.

Love to y'all!


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> My hamster died :cry: I know she wasn't much of a fur baby- she was only tiny, she bit & she was a bit mad, but she was the only one I had :cry:

Oh honey - I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs: A furbaby is a furbaby, and we love them all no matter how crazy they are. :hugs::hugs:




Dwrgi said:


> Hi guys and so sorry to be doom and gloom! Have just spoken to IVF Wales, and they refuse to even meet for a consultation before January. I explained all the usual stuff, age, amh, etc. but no budging at all. I have to phone back in January to organise a consult and then treatment would begin a few months after that.
> 
> What I found so frustrating is that I said that I felt time was slipping by, that I just wanted a consult at this stage, etc. but no can do. What is wrong with these people???
> 
> The only other option is Cardiff Spire and London's Women Clinic in Cardiff and they are both about £2000 dearer than IVF Wales and CRGW.
> 
> I could scream-once again!
> 
> Sorry for the vent, needed to get it out...
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

That is so frustrating!!! :grr: Would it be helpful to go have a consult at one of the other clinics in the meantime, just to see if they had any input? Oh, and I meant to post the other day to say hello to Jo for me (obviously too late now :dohh:). I'm glad you had a good lunch. I had hoped to meet up with MissyT a few months back when she was going to be in my area for work, but I had to be out of town while she was here. (And now she's disappeared from BnB, too... miss you, Missy!) 



4ever, I am so sorry. :hugs: The really heavy flow after a treatment really is insult to injury. I kind of put my foot down when I started treatments and told my clinic I wasn't coming in for any betas when I know I'm not pregnant - this business is emotional enough without unnecessary tests on top of it. How soon before you'll be able to start a new treatment cycle? Does your clinic make you sit one out first? 

Slightly off topic here, but related to your lousy veins comment - I have really good veins in my R arm arm and really lousy veins in the L, so everyone always draws from my R arm... as a result, it is covered in needle scars right inside my elbow - I look like a junkie! I used to donate blood regularly which made it even worse, because the blood donation needles are pretty big. (I can't donate anymore because of mad cow disease - moo, dammit. <-- that's me being a mad cow. :haha: I lived in Europe too long and at the wrong time, so now the American Red Cross doesn't like me.) But now the phlebotomist at the clinic knows my scars well enough that she kindly uses the butterfly needles on me so as not to make the problem worse.

Keekee, I completely :rofl: at the designer vagina thing! 

Lou, keep us posted on your news today. :hugs:

AFM, my drugs arrived this morning and I'm supposed to start stimming this evening. The movie incident still had me pretty shaken up so I called and spoke to my counselor yesterday - my concern was, does my reaction to the movie incident indicate I'm not ready to start treatment again so soon after a mc, that I need more time to heal? Or is it just that a really upsetting scene got me all worked up for a while because it hit so close to home? She told me to just go with my gut today, and if the thought of shooting up this evening still seemed upsetting then don't do it - sitting out one more month isn't going to mean anything bad. So I still haven't decided what to do.... :shrug: I definitely felt better yesterday than I did Sunday. I'm kind of ambivalent today. Maybe I'll just toss a coin at 9p tonight and let it decide for me!

In the meantime, I'll be busy reading all day - a new neighborhood book club is starting up tonight, and my book just arrived in the mail a few minutes ago! I have to go tear through a couple chapters so I'm ready for this evening. :wacko: Have a lovely day, ladies, and I'll check in later to see what's happened....

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

keekeesaurus said:


> Dwrgi - that's so frustrating! But agree with the others, maybe ask about a cancellation and you never know. * I was told at my appointment in December that my op to start my breast recon would be in the Spring* and they rang in Jan and asked if I could go in the following week! So if they know you can go in at short notice...? FX'd for you.

Are you a breast cancer survivor and I missed that info somewhere along the line?? WOW. My hat is off to you, Keekee. :howdy:


----------



## keekeesaurus

keekeesaurus said:


> Are you a breast cancer survivor and I missed that info somewhere along the line?? WOW. My hat is off to you, Keekee. :howdy:

I sure am...and thank you! :blush: Next month is my 40th and it'll also be my 2 year cancerversary :happydance:. I was told Dec 2010 that the treatment had possibly made me menopausal, as you can imagine I was pretty upset and ended up coming off my treatment in April 2011. Well AF came back with a bang a month later to my surprise and delight (I've _never_ been so happy to see the :witch:) and now I'm just trying to get used to my new cycle and don't know if I'm able to conceive naturally just yet but we're first cycle TTC so who knows? Not sure what we'll do if it doesn't happen naturally. And weirdly, it feels more stressful than being diagnosed and treated for breast cancer...so I also take my hat off to all you lovely ladies who've been trying for a long time and those who are going through assisted conception/IVF. This place never fails to make me smile!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- go with your gut instinct! If you don't feel ready don't rush it! Either way I'm rooting for you!!!

KeeKee- *waving*


----------



## purplelou

Oh my..... where to start!

Twinkle - I am so so sorry about the loss of your furbaby. It doesn't matter waht size they are, the have a place in hearts.

Dwrgi - waht a dissappointment about IVF wales. I am so hoping that it sorts itself out for you 

HA - I am glad you are feeling better, hope you are sleeping ok. and good luck with your choice about starting the meds or not.

lava - waiting in anticipation for your results. :D

keekee - wow, what a rollercoaster you have had. that treatment is so tough, my friend is going through chemo at that moment. it's a horible side effect that it may affect fertility - I hope that's not the case for you 

HI FM - how are you doing?

never and wooly - are you lurking, I miss you both!

skye - Im being calm today thank you xx I hope you are resting plenty!

NMG - there is little face with blocked out eyes and if you hightlight what you wnt to hide and click it, you'll make a spoiler (in case you needed to know) hope you are still feeling good.

forever - I am so so so sorry hun. the heavy bleeding is just insult to injury. please be kind to youself and treat yourself today!

bearlake - bah!! I am reallly really hoping that it was just too early for testing and that hcg level was too low today.

carole - is it scan day today?? or tomorrow?? hope it all goes well

I know Im missing people and also that there are loads of speeling mistakes, sorry sorry sorry... Im on a laptop and the keyboard is a bit demented and types things all over the place.
Huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all. big loves xxx

afm - my scan is not until friday week, so thank you for all your lovely wishes, I will keep them all in mind for next week xxx


----------



## Bibliochick

Hello Ladies!

I am new here - this is my very first post - and relatively new to TTC as well. 

A little background on me: my husband and I have been married for 12 years. We decided back in 2005 to have a baby so I went off the pill. And nothing happened. We both went and got checked out and my systems were clear while his showed lower than average mobility/motility but nothing major. We never really pursued TTC aggressively - I guess you'd say we were not trying but not doing anything to stop it - until earlier this summer. We have both lost a significant amount of weight in the past couple of years (100+ pounds each) and have adopted healthier lifestyles. We decided that if we didn't try, that potentially we would look back in five or ten years and have regrets - but that if we tried, even if we don't have a baby, then at least we'll know we tried.

So, I went back to my doctor. 

Last month was my first round of Clomid - and my first time tracking my cycle and temping. Unfortunately while tests indicated that I ovulated, AF showed up on CD33. I actually found B&B while doing a search for Softcups for AF - but then a thread from here was one of the first results. So now I am planning to use those Softcups this month! I've also started taking Royal Jelly and Pollen, and have ordered some preseed for BDing. 

I have a couple of questions for you:

- is a CB Fertility Monitor worth the cost, do you think, if I am tracking my temp and CM? 

- do any of you have your SOs on fertility supplements and if so, which brand? I want my DH to start taking some but unsure as to which is the better option.

Thanks very much and I look forward to getting to know you all better and hopefully doing a lot of celebrating, too!


----------



## padbrat

skye2010 said:


> NMG thank you hon :) It was a nice experience especially hearing those words from a brave man :)) Lovely bump :))) Mommy's Angel knows how to hide posts in spoiler better ask her.
> 
> Debs Buserelin is your hormone suppresser and the Progynova is the stimm tablets. AAAAAAAw so exciting. You go girl and have a little pink baby :))) How is the TSH by the way? Are you using thyroid pills to balance it or do you have anything extra?
> 
> 4ever i'm so sorry honey. i know the feeling. It totally sucks having the witch after tx. HUGS HUGS HUGS. Mb some chocolate cake and a silly TV programme might help xxxx
> 
> Bearlake how are you hon?
> 
> Lois don't you get too upset hon. The little bean inside would feel it too :)) Everything will be fine in the end :)) xxx
> 
> Amanda you are so much like me it's weird. I would have dived head first to that article as well LOL!!! Worth investigating. Isn't GCRM where you said there was a long waiting list. I'd get my name on that list asap. But keep on researching any side effects on the web. xxx I don't think you would have ovulated anything from the IVF cycle cause the trigger would have surfaced them all. All the eggs die after every cycle and gets washed with the witch anyway. Since u r in a new cycle mb you just ovulated.
> 
> Sumatswit I didn't realise you live in Istanbul. One of my favourite cities in the world :) And no I'm not from there. Hahahhaha !!!! Where do you live? How do you cope with the traffic though??? We were there last week, stayed in Levent in the banking district. Which was fine cause we went there just for the shopping. Only been to Taksim briefly. I don't feel I stepped into Istanbul soil unless I visit Taksim once. :) The energy of the place amazes me every time. Are you Turkish too?
> 
> Butterfly you are considering a big move. Good luck hon a lot of thinking to do :) Makes sense if you do get pregnant not to be far from the father/xbf/good friend. xx

Hey Skye! Always feel strangely comforted by your posts...:hugs: How is the rest going? LOL I reckon you are just one of these people who can't sit still... my Nan used to sa that you have ants in your pants!:haha:

Thanks for the info on the drugs... just having issues getting needles and syringes now! :growlmad:

Thyroid is really not playing at the mo... had a call from my DR the day I had the test saying that the upper level is supposed to be 24 and mine was 55!! :wacko: No wonder I haven't been feeling well! So they have decreased my meds (levothyroxine) again and I have a retest next week.

ooooo and guess what... my schedule has been brought forward!! My Tx is now on the 24th Oct.... eeeeekkk!!

Sorry lil ol post hog me got carried away!

Keke... I had no idea that you were a cancer survivor! I so admire your attitude towards it in your post! Long may you stay cancer free hun:hugs:

Lava.... scan update please.... NOW!!:thumbup:

Twinks.... poor lil furby. I am so sorry hun.... hamster, dog, cat or elephant... doesn't matter we care for them and love them. And they all have their own furiness personalities... so sorry chick:hugs:

Bear... all crossed for you x

Butterfly... come back home so when we are all bumped up we can all meet up!! :happydance:

NMG... awww please don;t feel bad... I think it is great when one of us has a healthy lovely pregnancy!

4ever... just :hugs:

DWRgi... I am completely sure that this process is so far more frsutrating and complicated here than it needs to be! I will say it again... don't discount other alternatives abroad if you are worried about waiting. The waiting lists are much shorter and the costs much better....


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> HA - my heart goes out to you. What a totally unpleasant surprise to have. Although you weren't told, we all thank you for the warning here so we won't be caught off guard. :hugs: to you.
> 
> Twinkle - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.
> 
> skye - now that is a nice thing to experience....I'm sure that brought you comfort..... I fully believe everything happens for a reason and you were meant to have that taxi driver! :flower: As far as slowing down - I was a snail to begin with, I don't think I can get any slower, so you being active is wonderful!
> 
> omm - any way that baby gets here is a blessing and meant to be. It WILL happen, so take all the help you need and we are praying for you. donor eggs, your eggs, who cares, in the end, you will have a snuggly little bean to call your own. :flower::flower:
> 
> butterfly, how are you dear? Glad you can get cheap flights to get where you need to for O.
> 
> 4ever - how was your weekend, you ok? waiting to hear on your results tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Purple, dwrgi, FM, Mac, despie, carol, pradbat, and all my other friends I have missed.....many :hugs: and :dust: to you all!
> 
> Here's my 18 week bump pic I took this morning, by the way.... poppy is popping out! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Thanks NMG--You look great and glowing! Thanks for sharing the picture.
> 
> I think I'm out this time around...AF is here, though my RE wants me to wait to get my test back tomorrow before saying anything definitive...it feels awfully definitive to me though! Anyway, totally bummed, but at the same time grateful that I have the insurance that will allow me to continue the process.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> StacyClick to expand...

Awwww honey i am sorry to hear that!!! Sending you massive hugs :hugs: but i am glad you have the insurance to cover it, for me and my dh this is a one time only shot, if it does not work for us, then we wipe our hands of TTC and live our lives with the two of us.


----------



## onmymind17

newmarriedgal said:


> Thank you all for saying I look happy and healthy, I'll keep you all posted on the bump news.....
> 
> One thing I meant to put in my original post but was too distracted was do NOT look at the pic if you don't want to....I don't want to cause any sadness. That is directed towards EVERYONE as I know even if you haven't had many heartbreaks with TTC, it still is an emotional time for us all. I would not feel slighted in the least if anyone didn't have it in her to look. I thought about making it hidden but I don't know how to do that! So if someone can tell me how to do a spoilers one where it is hidden, I will be sure to keep any poppy news hidden just in case you are having a sad day and just plain can't bear it. I understand and love you all so educate me on this hidden thing someone and I'll be sure to use it going forward.
> 
> Not that you all haven't been lovely and sincere, I just cringed after I posted it thinking some ladies may have a hard time with my bump. and if i made anyone sad, I am so sorry!!!!
> 
> hugs to you all!!!!!
> beth

Oh Beth, silly girl, no need to worry, i loved looking at your pic, and i am sure you did not upset anybody, heck i could feel the baby vibes comming out of that pic at me lol.!!!


----------



## padbrat

OMM... we are the same... isn't funny how we have the same plan and going the same route to get there!

Hey HA and FM! How are you guys....gotta say that film sounds bloody awful HA... and good luck FM with your appt!


----------



## onmymind17

Bearlake said:


> Hi,
> I'm on my phone so apologies for spelling mistakes etc.
> 
> Twinkle, :hugs: hope you feel better after bumping into your friend
> with a baby. Well done for managing ToysRUs!!!!
> 
> HA sorry you had to go through the film experience. I think
> people are either on denial of the effects of mc or they just
> do not think. Hope your nightmares have gone x
> 
> 4ever, so so sorry about your AF. I'm still hoping it will turn
> out ok.:hugs:
> 
> OMM I've got my fingers crossed your appt today goes well x x
> 
> Caroleb good luck for your scan (today isn't it?) I sure hope it
> will ease your worries. Keeping my FX for twins!
> 
> Padropat good luck with your tx! I was on Buserelin and still
> Am on cyclogest for now twice daily, but had injectable gonal-f for
> stimming.
> 
> Drwgi interesting article! I hope you cought the egg this month!
> In regards to your question of ovulation pain post egg collection;
> my clinic said it was due to follicles filling up again after being
> emptied. I was in agony after my collection.
> 
> Butterly follow your heart! TTC might be easier if you were in UK, no?
> 
> Skye thanks gor being such a sweetie! I am glad to hear you are
> finally taking it easy!
> NMG gorgeous pumb you've got there!
> LLB congratulations!!!! SO happy you got your Sticky beany!!!
> 
> AFM I went against all my instincts and did a hpt on Sunday which
> was 8 days post transfer. Tested negative. I thought it would prepare
> me for Wed test, but to be honest it just ruined my weekend and
> squashed all hope I had for this to work. All my symptoms are gone, so I think I will start my AF any time now. Heartbroken. And stupidly I feel like I've let
> Everybody down.
> I know there is a theoretical possibility that my hcg wasn't St a level that the test could measure but I just have a bad feeling about this now.
> This was our only free cycle, so will have to start saving money gor another I quess.
> Sorry for being so negative but I just feel so down at the moment....
> 
> 
> Thank hod for you all, I do not know how I would cope without you all!
> :hugs::hugs:

Honey you did not let anybody down, and please do not give up yet, its only 8 days past transfer, i dont think LLBean's started to show up faint until 10 DPT. Chin up sweetheart and no more negativity allowed lol. I bet you will see that bfp in a couple of days!!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> My hamster died :cry: I know she wasn't much of a fur baby- she was only tiny, she bit & she was a bit mad, but she was the only one I had :cry:

Oh honey i am so sorry, and yes she was your furbaby, awwwwww im sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi guys and so sorry to be doom and gloom! Have just spoken to IVF Wales, and they refuse to even meet for a consultation before January. I explained all the usual stuff, age, amh, etc. but no budging at all. I have to phone back in January to organise a consult and then treatment would begin a few months after that.
> 
> What I found so frustrating is that I said that I felt time was slipping by, that I just wanted a consult at this stage, etc. but no can do. What is wrong with these people???
> 
> The only other option is Cardiff Spire and London's Women Clinic in Cardiff and they are both about £2000 dearer than IVF Wales and CRGW.
> 
> I could scream-once again!
> 
> Sorry for the vent, needed to get it out...
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh how frustrating!!!!! I understand that they might be good, but dang, they wont even talk to you, now that sucks, ugh, i am frustrated for you, why is it that we have to suffer and suffer and then oh wait , yes suffer some more, and then on top of that, we have to WAIT for everything!! No need to be sorry for the vent hun, i am right with you on that one!!


----------



## purplelou

oh padbrat - that's really soon!! I will be rooting for you and sending positive thoughts and all my hopes your way xxxx


----------



## purplelou

OMM - I knew I forgot earlier, how was your appointments??


----------



## padbrat

Awww thanks Purps... It seems to have crept up on me and now I am truly petrified.... gonna go and check out flights to calm myself down... how you doing chick?


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> [
> 
> 
> AFM, my drugs arrived this morning and I'm supposed to start stimming this evening. The movie incident still had me pretty shaken up so I called and spoke to my counselor yesterday - my concern was, does my reaction to the movie incident indicate I'm not ready to start treatment again so soon after a mc, that I need more time to heal? Or is it just that a really upsetting scene got me all worked up for a while because it hit so close to home? She told me to just go with my gut today, and if the thought of shooting up this evening still seemed upsetting then don't do it - sitting out one more month isn't going to mean anything bad. So I still haven't decided what to do.... :shrug: I definitely felt better yesterday than I did Sunday. I'm kind of ambivalent today. Maybe I'll just toss a coin at 9p tonight and let it decide for me!
> 
> In the meantime, I'll be busy reading all day - a new neighborhood book club is starting up tonight, and my book just arrived in the mail a few minutes ago! I have to go tear through a couple chapters so I'm ready for this evening. :wacko: Have a lovely day, ladies, and I'll check in later to see what's happened....
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower:

Honey i think only you will know if its right, to start trying again, i dont think the movie means you are not ready, heck i still cry sometimes when i see those things, the loss of your little one is not an easy thing to deal with. I do think that once you start the cycle you will feel better, like you on the road to getting what you want, your doing something you know what i mean. Its never easy, even for me, we have this one shot at this IVF, and i am SCARED TO DEATH that we will get pg and lose this one too, but i have to give it this last shot, i refuse to let this beat me down, i will win!!!! And so will you. I say go for it honey, and we will all be right here with you!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

CHRIS ,wots the news my lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - 

It's been a while but I am back. DH and I hit an early wall with ttc and decided to take a break...needless to say it was a good thing but it can also drive you a bit batty with all the "what if's?" This month is our first try at a fresh start & have to admit I'm a little scared & cautiously optimistic:wacko: Today my CBEFM said it was egg time :happydance: So we all know what that means :winkwink: Get busy time! I lurked a bit last week & someone (I'm sorry but don't know who, I was only on for a second) had predictions...among them was one that said: babylove....I don't know if that was meant for me or if there is another "babylove" here but it REALLY lit my heart with hope....silly I know :blush: but I have to say Thank You!

Good luck to us all & welcome to the newbies. :flower:


----------



## purplelou

pad Im doing ok, dh is keeping me calm, Ive convinced myself that what the sonographer saw was a mistake, and then I won't be so sad when I go back and it WAS a mistake, lol - it's a crappy coping strategy.


----------



## purplelou

Hi bblve - welcome back :flower:and good luck, hope you catch the eggy!!


----------



## onmymind17

keekeesaurus said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Are you a breast cancer survivor and I missed that info somewhere along the line?? WOW. My hat is off to you, Keekee. :howdy:
> 
> I sure am...and thank you! :blush: Next month is my 40th and it'll also be my 2 year cancerversary :happydance:. I was told Dec 2010 that the treatment had possibly made me menopausal, as you can imagine I was pretty upset and ended up coming off my treatment in April 2011. Well AF came back with a bang a month later to my surprise and delight (I've _never_ been so happy to see the :witch:) and now I'm just trying to get used to my new cycle and don't know if I'm able to conceive naturally just yet but we're first cycle TTC so who knows? Not sure what we'll do if it doesn't happen naturally. And weirdly, it feels more stressful than being diagnosed and treated for breast cancer...so I also take my hat off to all you lovely ladies who've been trying for a long time and those who are going through assisted conception/IVF. This place never fails to make me smile!Click to expand...

Oh wow honey thats amazing, :howdy::howdy: you are a true inspiration!!! Congrats


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry it has taken me a while to post, but i talked to the high risk doctor and he has given me the ALL CLEAR to go ahead with the IVF!!!!! I am so excited, one more hurdle down, now i have tomorrow for b/w and u/s and saturday is the mammogram, and then next week sometime will be the HSG test to check my uterus, then i have to get DH in for his b/w and SA. Ugh i am just freaking out here though, i so want this to happen this year, and i am afraid that it will take so long that we will go into next year, i was really hoping to be able to do it in november, but i dont know, ugh...... i hate waiting!!!!! Thank you to all you lovely ladies for your prayers and well wishes, please keep them comming and eventually we might get to the IVF process, PadBrad i am so jealous of you, i know its scary but at least you are on your way to making your baby!!!!


----------



## purplelou

hi biblio and welcome! I hope your stay here is short , I have a cbfm but havent had a chance to try it yet but I know there are ladies here who are using theirs already and rave about them


----------



## Dwrgi

Bibliochick said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am new here - this is my very first post - and relatively new to TTC as well.
> 
> A little background on me: my husband and I have been married for 12 years. We decided back in 2005 to have a baby so I went off the pill. And nothing happened. We both went and got checked out and my systems were clear while his showed lower than average mobility/motility but nothing major. We never really pursued TTC aggressively - I guess you'd say we were not trying but not doing anything to stop it - until earlier this summer. We have both lost a significant amount of weight in the past couple of years (100+ pounds each) and have adopted healthier lifestyles. We decided that if we didn't try, that potentially we would look back in five or ten years and have regrets - but that if we tried, even if we don't have a baby, then at least we'll know we tried.
> 
> So, I went back to my doctor.
> 
> Last month was my first round of Clomid - and my first time tracking my cycle and temping. Unfortunately while tests indicated that I ovulated, AF showed up on CD33. I actually found B&B while doing a search for Softcups for AF - but then a thread from here was one of the first results. So now I am planning to use those Softcups this month! I've also started taking Royal Jelly and Pollen, and have ordered some preseed for BDing.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you:
> 
> - is a CB Fertility Monitor worth the cost, do you think, if I am tracking my temp and CM?
> 
> - do any of you have your SOs on fertility supplements and if so, which brand? I want my DH to start taking some but unsure as to which is the better option.
> 
> Thanks very much and I look forward to getting to know you all better and hopefully doing a lot of celebrating, too!

Hello Bibliochick! Welcome to the loveliest and friendliest group of ladies on the web. 

My OH had low count and poor motility and he has been using vit c, zinc and selenium for it. Also a multivitamin for men for conception (Wellman Conception in the UK). Things have improved and recent results have been much better. Your DH must also avoid sitting with his laptop in his lap, keeping those parts cool if exercising, cola, too much alcohol, etc.

Good luck hun! Nice to meet you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

omm woohoo!!! So happy that it went well xxx that's another thing to cross off the list xxx


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle,
Just saw the post about your hamster. I am so sorry. Pets aren't just animals ... they are part of the family so I know how distraught you must feel. Hugs.

Just got back from the doctor. All is well. We are officially on Team Blue and Team Pink. :happydance:

Any news on Purple's scan today? 

FM,
You are getting close to treatment time. So excited for you! I know that your time is right around the corner.

OMM,
That is amazing news that you got the All Clear! Congrats. You are one step closer to baby. I'm looking forward to going on this IVF journey with you!

HA,
I saw The Help and cried through the whole thing. That scene is very sad as is the one where she is planting her trees. I'm sorry that you had to go into that unprepared. Even if you had braced yourself and watched it in the privacy of your own home, that would have been so painful. One thing that I liked about her character was her determined and hopeful spirit. I know some days you feel more hopeful than others, but I am hopeful for you and know that you will have your sticky bean and precious baby to hold.

Padbrat,
Where are you with your treatment? So excited for you, too. I feel the same way that you do about DE. We were seriously considering that as an option and it is true that while it may take some awhile to wrap their head around, it will be your baby that you nourish in the womb and out. 

Bearlake,
Big hugs! Have faith, honey!

Butterfly,
Sounds like you have a big move on the horizon. Will you be closer to your bf/friend in London?

Drwgi, Northstar, LLBean, NMG, Skye, Bblve, Desperado, KeeKee, Never, Missyt, Ginger and all the other ladies who may be lurking or that I may have missed.


----------



## Desperado167

Chris,:dance::headspin::juggle::bodyb::bodyb::wohoo::loopy:you are at the start of your journey now my lovely,this dream will come true ,so happy for you lovely,love always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry it has taken me a while to post, but i talked to the high risk doctor and he has given me the ALL CLEAR to go ahead with the IVF!!!!! I am so excited, one more hurdle down, now i have tomorrow for b/w and u/s and saturday is the mammogram, and then next week sometime will be the HSG test to check my uterus, then i have to get DH in for his b/w and SA. Ugh i am just freaking out here though, i so want this to happen this year, and i am afraid that it will take so long that we will go into next year, i was really hoping to be able to do it in november, but i dont know, ugh...... i hate waiting!!!!! Thank you to all you lovely ladies for your prayers and well wishes, please keep them comming and eventually we might get to the IVF process, PadBrad i am so jealous of you, i know its scary but at least you are on your way to making your baby!!!!

Oh how absolutely wonderful, I am so very pleased for you. I am sure that you will get your BFP-you soooooo deserve it and will get there!! Yes, you are right, it's all about the waiting, but your wait will be worth it just to make sure everything is in its place and good to go!! 

I am soooo very excited for you hun, well done! 

Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, lots of posting this evening so now I have to try and remember it all :dohh:

Welcome bibliochick and welcome back bblve :hi:

padbrat, exciting that it is so early, would love to be back and meet with bumps :hugs:

purple, cope however you need to, I think I would be the same :hugs:

Twinkle, my nephews have a hamster and it is the cutest thing, I can understand that you would be upset :hugs:

HA, yes, go with what you feel, it is not the end of the world if you wait a month and feel better for it :hugs:

FM :hi:

OMM, did you have your appointment today? Did I miss it somewhere, just trying to catch up :flower:

KeeKee, hoping you caught that egg :thumbup:

dwrgi, this clinic must be good if they are full so yes, maybe take the time to still try naturally but also have a bit of a break if you can :hugs:

I will have missed some of you I know, I've just got a cr*p memory, sorry but I do read all your posts and am rooting for everyone :flower:


----------



## 4everyoung

It's official. I'm out this month. I am talking with my RE Thursday to start the ball rolling again!


----------



## Butterfly67

And then my friend rang while I was posting my reply so I cross posted with about 5 people and now see we have great news from Chris :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - so very exciting

and lava - brilliant that you have one of each :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

4everyoung said:


> It's official. I'm out this month. I am talking with my RE Thursday to start the ball rolling again!

:hug: 4ever


----------



## Desperado167

Lava,how adorable a boy and a girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:Purple ,sending u all my love and prayers huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

4everyoung said:


> It's official. I'm out this month. I am talking with my RE Thursday to start the ball rolling again!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bblve

:happydance::happydance: Lava, how wonderful!!! Congratulations!:happydance:


4ever - :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

lava - wonderful, you have the best of both worlds!! congratulations, may the rest of your pregnancy go smoothly and your babies arrive safe and sound xxx


----------



## purplelou

Forever - extra big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you xx


----------



## lavalux

Forever,
So sorry that you are out ... so frustrating! Are you going to take a break before the next treatment and regroup? I know you want to have a Plan B, but try to take the time to be kind to yourself. You've just put yourself a lot emotionally and physically. Hugs!


----------



## onmymind17

Bibliochick said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am new here - this is my very first post - and relatively new to TTC as well.
> 
> A little background on me: my husband and I have been married for 12 years. We decided back in 2005 to have a baby so I went off the pill. And nothing happened. We both went and got checked out and my systems were clear while his showed lower than average mobility/motility but nothing major. We never really pursued TTC aggressively - I guess you'd say we were not trying but not doing anything to stop it - until earlier this summer. We have both lost a significant amount of weight in the past couple of years (100+ pounds each) and have adopted healthier lifestyles. We decided that if we didn't try, that potentially we would look back in five or ten years and have regrets - but that if we tried, even if we don't have a baby, then at least we'll know we tried.
> 
> So, I went back to my doctor.
> 
> Last month was my first round of Clomid - and my first time tracking my cycle and temping. Unfortunately while tests indicated that I ovulated, AF showed up on CD33. I actually found B&B while doing a search for Softcups for AF - but then a thread from here was one of the first results. So now I am planning to use those Softcups this month! I've also started taking Royal Jelly and Pollen, and have ordered some preseed for BDing.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you:
> 
> - is a CB Fertility Monitor worth the cost, do you think, if I am tracking my temp and CM?
> 
> - do any of you have your SOs on fertility supplements and if so, which brand? I want my DH to start taking some but unsure as to which is the better option.
> 
> Thanks very much and I look forward to getting to know you all better and hopefully doing a lot of celebrating, too!

Welcome to our little family!!!!! 

I just purchased the CB fertility monitor, and it does work well, it told me i ovulated a couple of days earlier than i thought i would. I think if you have irregular cycles then it could really help, but for me most of the time i am like clockwork, so i am not sure if i will keep it, i bought mine through Amazon and they had a 365 day return policy on it, so that was very nice, you could try that, and this way if you dont like it you can return it.

For a while i had my DH on Fertilaid for men, i have to say that it made a huge improvement with him, he was not bad to begin with but after two months of taking it, he had a lot more of the little guys lol.

Good luck i sure hope you get your bfp very soon!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Twinkle,
> Just saw the post about your hamster. I am so sorry. Pets aren't just animals ... they are part of the family so I know how distraught you must feel. Hugs.
> 
> Just got back from the doctor. All is well. We are officially on Team Blue and Team Pink. :happydance:
> 
> Any news on Purple's scan today?
> 
> FM,
> You are getting close to treatment time. So excited for you! I know that your time is right around the corner.
> 
> OMM,
> That is amazing news that you got the All Clear! Congrats. You are one step closer to baby. I'm looking forward to going on this IVF journey with you!
> 
> HA,
> I saw The Help and cried through the whole thing. That scene is very sad as is the one where she is planting her trees. I'm sorry that you had to go into that unprepared. Even if you had braced yourself and watched it in the privacy of your own home, that would have been so painful. One thing that I liked about her character was her determined and hopeful spirit. I know some days you feel more hopeful than others, but I am hopeful for you and know that you will have your sticky bean and precious baby to hold.
> 
> Padbrat,
> Where are you with your treatment? So excited for you, too. I feel the same way that you do about DE. We were seriously considering that as an option and it is true that while it may take some awhile to wrap their head around, it will be your baby that you nourish in the womb and out.
> 
> Bearlake,
> Big hugs! Have faith, honey!
> 
> Butterfly,
> Sounds like you have a big move on the horizon. Will you be closer to your bf/friend in London?
> 
> Drwgi, Northstar, LLBean, NMG, Skye, Bblve, Desperado, KeeKee, Never, Missyt, Ginger and all the other ladies who may be lurking or that I may have missed.

Yeah for team blue and team pink, awwwwww how perfect one of each!!! Congrats momma, i am glad to hear all is well, and thanks for being with me on this journey, i am so happy i have you ladies!!


----------



## onmymind17

4everyoung said:


> It's official. I'm out this month. I am talking with my RE Thursday to start the ball rolling again!

Lots of hugs coming your way honey!! How totaly frustrating, make sure you be nice to yourself, and give yourself an extra special treat!! :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Bibliochick said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am new here - this is my very first post - and relatively new to TTC as well.
> 
> A little background on me: my husband and I have been married for 12 years. We decided back in 2005 to have a baby so I went off the pill. And nothing happened. We both went and got checked out and my systems were clear while his showed lower than average mobility/motility but nothing major. We never really pursued TTC aggressively - I guess you'd say we were not trying but not doing anything to stop it - until earlier this summer. We have both lost a significant amount of weight in the past couple of years (100+ pounds each) and have adopted healthier lifestyles. We decided that if we didn't try, that potentially we would look back in five or ten years and have regrets - but that if we tried, even if we don't have a baby, then at least we'll know we tried.
> 
> So, I went back to my doctor.
> 
> Last month was my first round of Clomid - and my first time tracking my cycle and temping. Unfortunately while tests indicated that I ovulated, AF showed up on CD33. I actually found B&B while doing a search for Softcups for AF - but then a thread from here was one of the first results. So now I am planning to use those Softcups this month! I've also started taking Royal Jelly and Pollen, and have ordered some preseed for BDing.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you:
> 
> - is a CB Fertility Monitor worth the cost, do you think, if I am tracking my temp and CM?
> 
> - do any of you have your SOs on fertility supplements and if so, which brand? I want my DH to start taking some but unsure as to which is the better option.
> 
> Thanks very much and I look forward to getting to know you all better and hopefully doing a lot of celebrating, too!

Hello bibliochick! :hi:
I'm new to the forum too and it's THE BEST! These ladies are just great and know they're stuff and are hilarious with it! 

I have a CBFM and have just started using it this cycle - I love it. You can get if from Amazon cheaper than anywhere else although you have to buy the pee sticks separately, which is a bummer. Like OMM I found out I ov'd earlier than I thought and I use it along with temping and charting CM. I can't recommend it highly enough - but then I've had a good first cycle with 2 peak days so maybe ask me again next cycle when I get only highs and it starts peeing me off :haha:.
As for my OH he smokes and eats crap so I have no hope :nope:. Maybe I could slip something into his coffee??? :devil: muahahaha.
Lots of :dust: to you and hope you get your :bfp: soon!


LAVA! Woah that's just the best news. Super congratulations, girl! I'm so happy happy happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:blue::pink: 

Purple - I am praying for you girl and really hope that it's good news. That's not a bad coping mechanism and whatever works for you is fine if it helps you. Big hugs for you and FXed! 

Padbrat - whatever Tx you're having good luck and big :hug: lady!

OMM massive :hug: that all sounds overwhelming! GL and FXed for you!

4ever, Dwrgi, Despie and everyone else (oh, my memory - it's my old baggedness that's to blame) big hugs and rooting for y'all!

xxx


----------



## lavalux

Bibliochick,
Welcome. My husband used Conception RX & it improved his motility & count. Good luck!


----------



## asd963

Hey Max!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Evening Ladies!!

Such an active thread, I plunked down with decaf tea and waded through it all! :wacko:

OMM - super super happy for you! HUGE news! continued prayers to you!

Twinkle, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:

biblio welcome!!! :hi: Congrats on the weight loss for the both of you and I hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:

4ever continuous :hugs: to you

pradbat - send you tons of prayers and thoughts! 

HA - I pray you find some measure of peace to know that your reaction does not reflect on your ability or readiness. If anything, I think it speaks volumes for your sensitivity in a very positive way and never doubt yourself. :hugs: to you, dear.

Dwrgi - :hugs: 

bblve - welcome back! :flower:

keekee - you are an inspiration! :thumbup::thumbup:

Bearlake - massive :hugs: for you!

purple - you doing ok dear?

LL - how you feeling lovely? :happydance:

butterfly - thanks! and good luck on your huge move coming up! :thumbup:

Despie - you make me smile! :flower::flower:

lava - boy and girl! WOOHOO!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hello and :dust: to everyone else!!!!!! Thinking of you all, always.

AFM - just got back from dinner with my lovely high school friends that I've known for 20 years. such fun and much rubbing of my growing bump. tomorrow we have my 18 week scan and a talk with the genetic counselor. Had my knitting class today - 2nd time I've been, it's once a week and only $2 a class! My blanket is coming along nicely!


----------



## skye2010

Completely lost my sleep at 3 am so I came down to check up on u girls. :)))
Than I read most of the posts and there are some great news which I will comment tomorrow (Laura :)), Chris, :)) Debs :)), Ha;)) Anyways I completeley got hung up on Amanda's post. So here it goes:
Amanda waiting list isn't a big deal to start with at this stage cause a few months won't do you as much harm as having an IVf that leaves you in doubt. You are limited with time so going for the best clinic u can would save you more time and money in long run. Plus you are talking about that DHEA pills? So perhaps if you have questions about that you can have a consultation with another clinic and have a second opinion while you wait for the appt you want if that's what is best for you. Saying that I sat down and checked HFEA website for you and took out all the statistics for all the clinics u mentioned and some lONdon clinics to compare so you get a good picture of what u can expect.

Here is the statistics from HFEA website from 2009 (No recent updates so this is only an indication but more or less they would be similar today.

Live birth rates per treatment (including twins, triplets):

GCRM 38-39 year old 11,3%-34,4%, likely:20%....Consisten with average 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 8,5%-35.4%, likely 20%.....Consisten with average 13,1% in UK

Spire this was a satelite link to London Fertility Center so I got LFC results
LFC 38-39 year old 9,1%-31,7%, likely:17,8%....Consisten with average 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 3,6%-21,1%, likely 9,1%......Consisten with average 13,1% in UK

London's Women's Clinic linked to Wales
38-39 year old 9%- 31,1%, likely:17.4%....Consisten with average 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 6,9%-24,9%, likely:13.6%...Consistent with average 13,1% in UK

IVF Wales 38-39 year old 12,5%-41,2%, likely:24,1%....Consistent w av 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 4%-30.4%, likely 11.9%........Consistent w av13,1% in UK

CRGW did not have any statistics as the data wasn't enough to go on the list

London's top Clinics to compare

Lister 38-39 year old 16,6%- 30%, likely:22,6%....Consistent w av 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 11.6%-21,8%, likely 16%.....Consistent w av13,1% in UK

University College Hospital
38-39 year old 18,7%- 47,8%, likely:31,5%....Consistent w av 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 13.6%-34,9%, likely 22,5%.....Consistent w av13,1% in UK

ARGC 38-39 year old 28,2%- 48,9%, likely:38%....Above av 19.1% in UK
40-42 year old 23,4%-42,9%, likely 32,4%.....Above av13,1% in UK

So in first glance what I see is Spire looks too low. so does London's Women's Clinic in Wales.

IVF wales and GRCM are close but GRCM is looking a bit higher on 40-42 years olds sucess and IVF wales is a little better on 38-39 year olds. (Isn't a big difference but GRCM might be slightly better on low AMH. This is just a guess)

If you ever think of London UCH results are pretty bright. A whole lot of better than Wales but it was still classified as consistent with UK average. Dunno why?
The clinic that really stands out is ARGC with significantly better numbers.

I hope seeing this data would help you to make a decision. xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! How are you all today?? I have a bunch of kids cutting out pieces of paper to match up the characters in Romeo & Juliet with their description, so have two minutes to write to you! What sanity you all bring!!

Such a lot to catch up with!

Lava-OMG, one of each. How absolutely amazing!! I am so delighted for you, and I couldn't wish it on a nicer person. I bet you are so excited! Lots and lots of love hun. Our posts crossed last night when I was posting, and missed your announcement. Sorry, but brilliant news! :hugs:

Padbrat-did I wish you well? Wonderful news-no time waiting if this is what you really want!! We will be right here all the way with you hun! Good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup:

HI Butterfly, how are you? Any further thoughts on coming back to the UK?? Wales is veeeeeeeery beautiful (but very wet!!). Hope you're okay hun? :hugs:

4EverYoung-sooooooo very sorry to hear your nes hun. It is truly pants, and just as I said-the power of Mother Nature is larger than any laboratory. I like your resolve in getting started straight away again-I was exactly the same, because whilst you're doing the treatment, you feel closer than ever to a positive outcome. Do they recommend a break of a month to get your body back to kilter. It will be interesting to hear what your RE has to say. Good luck and don't give up hun. :hugs:

OMM-how are you today hun? Have you got your head around all the tests that you need to do? I wish you well hun-you sooooooo deserve your little bb. Incidentally, you say that the CBFM predicted that you ovulated at a different time to when you thought-is it more sensitive than the bog standard POAS tests? I'm tempted to get one too. Big :hugs: to you hun, you're always there for us all! :hugs:

HI Keekee-nice to see you. I'd read your story on the TTC over 40 forum. You have been through such a lot, but what a relief that your periods returned, so fingers crossed you get your little bb soon!! I think it was interesting what you wrote that finding out about being potentially infertile was worse than being told you had breast cancer. YOu are one strong woman, and I completely admire your positivity and energy! Good luck to you hun, we'll help you through this! Lots of love to you! :hugs:

Thank you sooooooo much for this Skye, and I know that you are rooting for me. God, I could kiss you!!!!! So, I am going to send you HUGE hugs instead!!! Where is GRCW?? I shall go and google it. I would love to have treatment in ARGC-you recommend it and have read good reviews about it, but logistics are difficult. Would I stay in London for two weeks-I have a friend who lives in Stevenage. Also, Lister is Stevenage and they specialise in low amh. Am I allowed time off work to have treatment-I think absences like this are 'case managed.' I'd need to speak to my union. Him and Me LOVE the CRGW, the people were just so friendly and we do trust them, but I can't get over how they really didn't offer much hope apart from to come back after three months of DHEA (no beard as yet, Twinkle, but greasier hair :wacko:) or you guessed it, donor eggs. I'd like to get as much research as I can about other drugs and take this info to them and say could we try this that and the other......

Bugger, the natives are getting restless, I'd better go.....

I've booked myself in for an allergy test on Friday after work. It's not necessarily TTC related, but a case of all round health.. I'm strangely looking forward to it!!

Love to you all, and big hugs..... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi dwrgi :hi: - have just sent in the form to terminate the lease on my apartment so I will leave here at the end of next month and go back to Ipswich :happydance:

That was really interesting info Skye on the success rates. I will start thinking about ivf in the next few months and if I want to go that route and can find the money (i think the biggest thing is the chance of failure) so I have already emailed ARGC to find out about costs and will look abroad too, and if I do it it will more likely be with ED.

Anyway, will give it a few more months - am booked for a flyback anyway at the end of this month so will see what happens once I am back there for good :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi dwrgi :hi: - have just sent in the form to terminate the lease on my apartment so I will leave here at the end of next month and go back to Ipswich :happydance:
> 
> That was really interesting info Skye on the success rates. I will start thinking about ivf in the next few months and if I want to go that route and can find the money (i think the biggest thing is the chance of failure) so I have already emailed ARGC to find out about costs and will look abroad too, and if I do it it will more likely be with ED.
> 
> Anyway, will give it a few more months - am booked for a flyback anyway at the end of this month so will see what happens once I am back there for good :thumbup:

Yay! Woo! Nice one Butterfly! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi dwrgi :hi: - have just sent in the form to terminate the lease on my apartment so I will leave here at the end of next month and go back to Ipswich :happydance:
> 
> That was really interesting info Skye on the success rates. I will start thinking about ivf in the next few months and if I want to go that route and can find the money (i think the biggest thing is the chance of failure) so I have already emailed ARGC to find out about costs and will look abroad too, and if I do it it will more likely be with ED.
> 
> Anyway, will give it a few more months - am booked for a flyback anyway at the end of this month so will see what happens once I am back there for good :thumbup:

Brilliant! I am so pleased for you! It makes far more sense at this time in your life. Then, once you have your little bb you can take off again!! Go girl!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lava - just noticed there's a new smilie - just for you!! :oneofeach:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lava! Huge congrats chick! One of each, best of all worlds!

Horah for decisions Butterfly! 

Skye - voice of reason as ever... Dwrgi - what is your plan? Gotta say, Skye's clinic looks very good... or if you need any feedback on clinics abroad give me a shout as I have researched loads...

Twinks - loving the new smilies for Lava!

Purps, HA, OMM, Ever, Bear, FM and everyone on this amazing thead... hiya!

Thanks all for your wishes and support... I don;t think I could have even have got this far without you... and my journey has only just begun. I am sooo going to need all of you xx


----------



## Bearlake

Clearblue says Not Pregnant. I shall retreat to the land of self-pity and join you ladies again as soon as I have licked my wounds...

hugs to you all x x x x


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Awww Lava! Huge congrats chick! One of each, best of all worlds!
> 
> Horah for decisions Butterfly!
> 
> Skye - voice of reason as ever... Dwrgi - what is your plan? Gotta say, Skye's clinic looks very good... or if you need any feedback on clinics abroad give me a shout as I have researched loads...
> 
> Twinks - loving the new smilies for Lava!
> 
> Purps, HA, OMM, Ever, Bear, FM and everyone on this amazing thead... hiya!
> 
> Thanks all for your wishes and support... I don;t think I could have even have got this far without you... and my journey has only just begun. I am sooo going to need all of you xx

Hear for you whenever Pad-we soooooooo want you to get your little bb!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

bearlake - sending you you all the hugs you can handle (and then an extra one :hugs:) I so hope the digi is wrong hun. we are here for you anyway xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Bearlake said:


> Clearblue says Not Pregnant. I shall retreat to the land of self-pity and join you ladies again as soon as I have licked my wounds...
> 
> hugs to you all x x x x

Oh, hun, so sorry to hear this. God, this is so cruel isn't it? We are here for you and I for one am sending you a huge hug and know that you will get there! Hang on in there hun, and be kind to yourself at this time.

Take it easy and you know we are here for you whenever you're ready.

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, 
just a quick visit because Ive had the most chaotic day, but I could sneak off to bed without sending you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

:hugs::hugs:Hello ladies!

pad, FM, HA, Twinkle - It's been a while girls. Just wanted to say hello. I know I have been MIA since May - I must say I've missed you all but just needed some time to get my mind right so to speak.

pad - I am rooting for you honey. I really am. Glad to see you are putting one foot in front of the other. I realize now that that is all it takes to continue on this TTC journey. That and a lot of quiet time, praying and sometimes just a moment to breathe. At least that is how it's been for me. Sending you good vibes and lots of :hugs:

HA - So sorry to hear about August. Glad you are still here though and moving forward too. I think it says alot that we can get through the tough times and still move forward. It takes strength, courage and sheer will. I know you have that in spades honey. :hugs:

FM -How the heck are you doing honey? Haven't been able to read back too far yet but I see you are still sending out those positive vibes. I love it! 

Twinkle - :flower:

To all the new ladies I haven't met yet - a better late than never welcome from an old friend around here.

bearlake - I am so so sorry about the BFN. Keep the faith honey. As the graduates thread demonstrates beautifully - it can happen.

AFM - I am recovering from gall bladder surgery last week and doing well. DH and I went back to the FS yesterday for the first time since we lost our little man. It was very nerve wracking but I made it through with DH's help. FS was great and says IVF with PGD (genetic) testing of the embryos makes sense - especiallly with our last pregnancy with the neural tube defect. It would give me some comfort to at least know that genetically the embryos are fine - but nothing is perfect and we'd still have to just wait it out and see. I think I'd be more nervous though to do a Clomid cycle with timed intercourse again b/c there is no way to know if the embryo is ok to start with. I just can't wrap my head around IVF yet though with all the meds, visits, etc. It seems like sooo much. Not that it's not worth it. Guess I'll need some time to just process it all. I know DH is ready to go. Now I just need to jump on board, take a deep breathe and away we go...

Anyway, great to "see" you all again-:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

BearLake- I'm so sorry, sending major hugs your way:hugs:

Titi-:happydance: so glad that you have come back to us, we have missed you chic! I totally understand that you needed a break! We are moving on to IVF in Oct. and it is a huge decision tht you totally have to be ok with and to be honest there are days that I second guess my decision to move forward but I know that it will all be worth it. Take all the time that you need to decided! I hope you visit us often!:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Titi....just nipping out of lurkdom to send you a :hugs: and hope you recover well and although it;s crap that you're back here...I hope that all goes well for you and your hubby :flower:

:hi: and :hugs: to all...I am reading and lurking still...nothing positive to contribute :shrug:

XxX


----------



## FutureMommie

:hi: Never


----------



## lavalux

Hey Never, Bearlake, & Titi,
Lurk away, but don't forget that we are here to walk the journey with you!

Twinkle,
Love the smilies! Very sweet. Hope you are doing well. What is the latest on moving forward with treatment?

Padbrat, Dwrgi, FM, OMM & all those gearing up for treatment in the next few months or considering it for early 2012, I am so excited for you. I know it is a tough decision to do start on the treatment path, and to get your head around IVF. I know that I was overwhelmed with our options and all the ramifications when we were considering it, especially DE IVF which I was initially hesitant about, but ultimately embraced. I knew that whatever we could afford and whatever our clinic recommended, we'd try anything. Having a plan helps so much to take the pressure off emotionally because you know you are that much closer to having the baby that you deserve and you have doctors & staff to guide you through it all, even though it adds more monitoring appts, financial burdens, etc. Thank God for all the supportive ladies on this site and the wisdom of those who have been through it like Skye and others. I'm rooting for y'all!

Butterfly,
So glad that you are returning to Ipswitch. Are you from there originally and do you still have family/friends in town? Such a beautiful place.

HA, are you around, hon? Hugs!


----------



## 4everyoung

Bear--Thinking of you. :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Bearlake - massive :hug:

Lava, not sure if we are talking about the same Ipswich when you call it a beautiful place :haha::haha::haha: (Suffolk, UK) - but my Mum is there (although I am not sharing this journey with her yet) and my bff (who just got pg through ivf and has her first scan today) and a few other good friends so I think it is the right place to be. I really want to be near my bff when she has the bb. :hugs:

Titi :hi: welcome back :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

So sorry I haven't been online the last couple of days but my internet connection at home has been patchy to say the least and crazy busy at work.

FM I am so excited for you to be starting your IVF and I will be with you every step of the way and willing you to get your BFP:hugs:

Twinkle I am so sorry about your hamster and I completely understand, I had a hamster in college and it died when I was 21 and I cried too. At the end of the day I believe any pet is like a part of your family as you care for it every day and they all have their own personalities that you get attached to. You should see me with my dog, I totally treat her like my child and would be devasted if anything happened to her. Take care and hope you feel a little better soon:hugs:

Lava I am so thrilled for your news, 1 of each is a perfect family YAY

4ever I am so sorry for your news, I know how devasting it is when you put everything you have into an IVF treatment cycle and it doesn't end as you ahve hoped for. You need to take time to cry and feel miserable and spend time with your DH as he too will be feeling it more than he probably shows. We are all here for you whenever you feel ready but take your time :hugs:

Keekeesaurus you really are one amazing woman who has been through so much. I wish you a short TTC journey and hope you get your BFP very soon:hugs:

Pradbrat I am sending you love and positivity in huge amounts and willing you to get your sticky BFP:hugs:

Skye your story of the taxi driver brought a tear to my eye, what a lovely caring guy. Glad you are taking it easy and hope the rest of your pregnancy flys by for you. 

Bearlake I am so sorry hun, this journey totally sucks at times and doesn't make sense but I am praying that your BFP is just around the corner for you:hugs:

Sorry for those I have missed off but I am frantically typing at work before a meeting.

AFM today is scan day, had a call last night to tell me that my normal doctor is operating today so now I am going with someone I have never met before. Of well not too bothered as just want my scan to make sure all is ok. After the amount of docs and nurses I have dropped my pants for in the last 2.5 years another one won't make a difference. Believe it or not I was quite reserve about medical exams before all of this TTC stuff, it's amazing what this journey does for you.:haha:

My appointment is at 11am Bahrain time so will post as soon as I just back to the office after.

Take care and have a great day:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck Carole, was thinking it was your scan today and I think we are in the same time zone (or maybe I am 1 hour ahead?!?) so will be looking out for your results:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Butterfly67 said:


> Good luck Carole, was thinking it was your scan today and I think we are in the same time zone (or maybe I am 1 hour ahead?!?) so will be looking out for your results:hugs::hugs:

Thanks Butterfly and good for you taking your decision to leave the ME. I know it is impossible to be out here if you are single and wanting a family, I was facing the same dilema until I met DH and was looking at going back home to find a willing partner or sperm donation with IVF.

I am sure you will get your BFP once back home as it makes it so much easier:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Bearlake big super massive :hug:. 

Titi - :hi: from a newbie!

Purplelou - GL and FXed you're back with good news honey! 

AFM, FF just changed my ov date so now I'm 3 DPO today. Dang I could get obsessed with those little charts. Am already expecting the temp drop to signal the arrival of the :witch: and am planning for next cycle and November testing already. Nothing like being a pessimist!

:hugs: and :hi: to all you other lovelies!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies sorry but just a quick post as I am back in the office and off to a meeting. So scan went well and there is just 1 little bubba in there, they put it at 6 weeks 2days and we saw the heartbeat YAY so happy and DH burst into tears right there in the doctors office.

Next scan booked for 2 weeks time and can't wait to see the difference in bubba next time. Off to the supermarket tonight to stock up on veggies, fruits and healthy food to grow him or her:cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congrats Carole :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies sorry but just a quick post as I am back in the office and off to a meeting. So scan went well and there is just 1 little bubba in there, they put it at 6 weeks 2days and we saw the heartbeat YAY so happy and DH burst into tears right there in the doctors office.
> 
> Next scan booked for 2 weeks time and can't wait to see the difference in bubba next time. Off to the supermarket tonight to stock up on veggies, fruits and healthy food to grow him or her:cloud9:

 Brilliant news huni .bless your dh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey, just wanted to draw a bit of PMA from this thread before I head off for my HSG - spent the morning running a toddler group which seemed to be full of women talking about how they accidentally got pregnant with their 3rd - sigh! Love to all - hopefully talk to you all later xx


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies sorry but just a quick post as I am back in the office and off to a meeting. So scan went well and there is just 1 little bubba in there, they put it at 6 weeks 2days and we saw the heartbeat YAY so happy and DH burst into tears right there in the doctors office.
> 
> Next scan booked for 2 weeks time and can't wait to see the difference in bubba next time. Off to the supermarket tonight to stock up on veggies, fruits and healthy food to grow him or her:cloud9:

Brilliant, brilliant news! I am so truly thrilled for you. Oh, and bless your DH bursting into tears. They want this as much as we do too, except they are very good at hiding it!!

So pleased for you hun!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
Such good news. Your DH is a keeper!!

Twinkle,The HSG hurt a little & I was a bit crampy after, but it's not too bad. Is someone going with you. I has my husband there but the nurse offered her hand and I squeezed all the blood out of it. ;) Take some Advil ahead of time. Good luck!


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!

Carole, fantastic news, i am so excited for you, can i ask how old you are?

Bearlake, i am sorry for the bfn :hugs: and praying that maybe the digi was just not sensitive enough.

All my other ladies, i love you all, sorry for the quick post, i am headed off to work in a bit.

AFM, i am sorry i disappeared yesterday, i had a really rough morning, i found out that while the MFM doctor gave me the ok to do the IVF, he sent a letter to my doctor that said i had to have my A1C below 6 before i get pg, they at the fertility place told me with that we could not do the IVF, i was so upset, i was really really angry and fighting tears. I got to work and called the MFM and spoke to a different doctor that said my A1C was fine and that it was almost impossible to get below 6, he is going to write a new letter telling them that while below 6 is ideal, where i am at is fine to do the IVF, so that is back on again. I also did my cycle day 3 bloodwork so i should have those results in a few days. Also, DH and i talked and we have decided that we cannot do the donor eggs. We have both said that we would rather not have a child if it means using donor eggs. I guess if we had something wrong, like you PadBrat, it would be way easier, but with not giving my eggs a chance, we are having a super hard time with this. So while i know we may only have a 2% chance with IVF with out own eggs, if the numbers come back ok, we are going to do the IVF with my eggs, and then just pray a whole lot. I guess deep in my heart, i just know this will work with my eggs, and DH just does not want to do all this work if its not truly ours. I am sorry i hope i dont upset anybody that is using donor eggs, its just how we feel. So next week i have the HSG and he had blood work and SA, and by then we will know what my numbers are at. Please pray that we get at least one chance to do this IVF, and that my numbers are not totaly bad. I love you ladies, and i thank you all for your support, i have been so stressed about all this and i am trying to relax and breathe lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Chris - I think the decision as to whether you can use donor eggs or not can only come from you and your DH so I'm wishing you all the luck in the world that you get the IVF with your own eggs and you get your :baby: What a stress it all sounds and I have no idea what A1C is but glad they are writing a new letter for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Carole, fantastic news, i am so excited for you, can i ask how old you are?
> 
> Bearlake, i am sorry for the bfn :hugs: and praying that maybe the digi was just not sensitive enough.
> 
> All my other ladies, i love you all, sorry for the quick post, i am headed off to work in a bit.
> 
> AFM, i am sorry i disappeared yesterday, i had a really rough morning, i found out that while the MFM doctor gave me the ok to do the IVF, he sent a letter to my doctor that said i had to have my A1C below 6 before i get pg, they at the fertility place told me with that we could not do the IVF, i was so upset, i was really really angry and fighting tears. I got to work and called the MFM and spoke to a different doctor that said my A1C was fine and that it was almost impossible to get below 6, he is going to write a new letter telling them that while below 6 is ideal, where i am at is fine to do the IVF, so that is back on again. I also did my cycle day 3 bloodwork so i should have those results in a few days. Also, DH and i talked and we have decided that we cannot do the donor eggs. We have both said that we would rather not have a child if it means using donor eggs. I guess if we had something wrong, like you PadBrat, it would be way easier, but with not giving my eggs a chance, we are having a super hard time with this. So while i know we may only have a 2% chance with IVF with out own eggs, if the numbers come back ok, we are going to do the IVF with my eggs, and then just pray a whole lot. I guess deep in my heart, i just know this will work with my eggs, and DH just does not want to do all this work if its not truly ours. I am sorry i hope i dont upset anybody that is using donor eggs, its just how we feel. So next week i have the HSG and he had blood work and SA, and by then we will know what my numbers are at. Please pray that we get at least one chance to do this IVF, and that my numbers are not totaly bad. I love you ladies, and i thank you all for your support, i have been so stressed about all this and i am trying to relax and breathe lol.

Hey you, don't feel bad at all, it is what you want that counts. IT is really frustrating that you were told a different thing to what your doctor then went and wrote. Don't they see that this adds to the anxiety??? 

Also, I guess you have to have one go with your own eggs, just to see how you fare. You'd always wonder 'what if' if you didn't. It's a very tough call, but at least then you know that you will have tried everything. 

Bug hugs to you hun, this is such a difficult time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Tititimes2 said:


> :hugs::hugs:Hello ladies!
> 
> pad, FM, HA, Twinkle - It's been a while girls. Just wanted to say hello. I know I have been MIA since May - I must say I've missed you all but just needed some time to get my mind right so to speak.
> 
> pad - I am rooting for you honey. I really am. Glad to see you are putting one foot in front of the other. I realize now that that is all it takes to continue on this TTC journey. That and a lot of quiet time, praying and sometimes just a moment to breathe. At least that is how it's been for me. Sending you good vibes and lots of :hugs:
> 
> HA - So sorry to hear about August. Glad you are still here though and moving forward too. I think it says alot that we can get through the tough times and still move forward. It takes strength, courage and sheer will. I know you have that in spades honey. :hugs:
> 
> FM -How the heck are you doing honey? Haven't been able to read back too far yet but I see you are still sending out those positive vibes. I love it!
> 
> Twinkle - :flower:
> 
> To all the new ladies I haven't met yet - a better late than never welcome from an old friend around here.
> 
> bearlake - I am so so sorry about the BFN. Keep the faith honey. As the graduates thread demonstrates beautifully - it can happen.
> 
> AFM - I am recovering from gall bladder surgery last week and doing well. DH and I went back to the FS yesterday for the first time since we lost our little man. It was very nerve wracking but I made it through with DH's help. FS was great and says IVF with PGD (genetic) testing of the embryos makes sense - especiallly with our last pregnancy with the neural tube defect. It would give me some comfort to at least know that genetically the embryos are fine - but nothing is perfect and we'd still have to just wait it out and see. I think I'd be more nervous though to do a Clomid cycle with timed intercourse again b/c there is no way to know if the embryo is ok to start with. I just can't wrap my head around IVF yet though with all the meds, visits, etc. It seems like sooo much. Not that it's not worth it. Guess I'll need some time to just process it all. I know DH is ready to go. Now I just need to jump on board, take a deep breathe and away we go...
> 
> Anyway, great to "see" you all again-:hugs::hugs:

Hey Titi.. welcome back sweety... I completely know where you are coming from with the lurking thing... you have it right... time, a little prayer/hope... and absorbing the terrible thing that has happened.... and being sad, but not consumed with grief and anger is what brought me back and made me think... Ok, time to start walking the TTC road again... but this time I will try another path and hope it leads to the same destination. When and if you feel ready we are here for you:hugs:

Bear.. so sorry chick... I wish to hell that CB had said something else.:cry:

Dwrgi, Lava and Skye - thank you for being one of the ones I know I can depend on for advice...:hugs:

Carole.... Wow a HB... amazing. Congrats chick:kiss:

Purps, HA, FM, Butterfly, 4Ever hey ya!:thumbup: 

OMM... please don't feel bad for posting what you are thinking of doing... hey hun you are allowed to change your mind about the procedures you chose to do and tell us all what is going on for you. You make your choices as you see fit chick. I know there was no offence meant and definately none taken from me:hugs:

Well.... I have had my donors characteristics through...:happydance:

Height: 1.68cm
Skin Tone: fair skin
Hair colour: brown
Eye colour: green

and I start injections tonight.... urghhhh:wacko: hate them!


----------



## padbrat

BTW that post was not meant to infer that I don't draw enormous amounts of advice and support from everyone of you.... xxxx.... cos I do!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--

Busy thread! I love reading how everyone is on a different part of her journey. It makes me feel more hopeful :)

I spoke with my RE today, and she told me a few interesting things. She said my body produces higher than normal (for my age) levels of lut. hormone, so the Menopur may have contributed to the small number of eggs maturing (4 of 7, only 2 were strong enough for transfer). She also mentioned that my follicles were of good size but needed more time to mature. So changes for me are:
No Menopur, Lupron instead
Transfer 38 hours after trigger, instead of 36 hours

I was also happily surprised when she told me I was in a position to start back on bcp tonight for 3 weeks, along with Lupron in a week or so, followed by my period, Gonal F, trigger, etc...

What this means is I DO NOT have to wait 1-2-3 months before starting IVF again. I'm in a good place. Fortunately I am in a good place emotionally. It's early in this process and I'm blessed with good insurance, so I am staying optimistic and putting all things in perspective.

Thanks for listening. It's a great comfort to have this group.
xx


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, there is a lot to catch up on, so here goes....

OMM - I am so sorry that your doctor wrote something different to what he told you, but yay for the new doc sorting that all out with a new letter! I think Hba1c is a variable number for all and if you are healthy and your Hba1c isn't off the scale, the why shouldn't you go ahead. also, IVF is obviously a HUGE descision, and one that you both have to feel completely happy with, so if you feel you need to use your own eggs - then go for it and we will be sending all the babydust you need and loves your way 

Pad - good luck with the meds today. I hope you have no side effects and feel well with them!

HA - did you decide to wait or go ahead with this cycle? Im rooting for you either way.

Twinkle, How was the hsg? I hope it was painfree and the results are good.

titi - welcome back, I am so sorry for your loss, but I like your way of looking at things - taking one day at a time

carole - brilliant news from your scan, Im so happy for you! now happy and healthy 9 months to you 

hi to lava, skye and NMG - hope you ladies are all doing well and those babies are behaving themselves!

Butterfly, Ipswich is lovely, my parents are currently living in Norfolk, so not too far away (although they are moving to the west mids soon.) great for you to have family and friends close by! 

wooly, never, FM, northstar - hi lurking ladies - hope you are well.

forever - it sounds like you have a great FS, Im so glad you have a plan! wishing you all the best for this next cycle!!

bearlake - how are you feeling today? I hope you are doing ok

ok, Im going to need to go back and check to see who Im missing.....

Dwrgi and Keekee - hi lovely ladies , how are you doing? 


afm, well 1 week till scan time and Ive not gone any more bonkers than I usually am. I have managed to use the stress levels and make myself work on my last essay - which I posted today (phew!) and work is keeping me very busy and my lovely DH is being calm along with me. he will come to the scan with me next week. so that's all about me.

sending you all huge :hugs: and loves, you ladies are just fab!!


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Hello ladies!
> 
> pad, FM, HA, Twinkle - It's been a while girls. Just wanted to say hello. I know I have been MIA since May - I must say I've missed you all but just needed some time to get my mind right so to speak.
> 
> pad - I am rooting for you honey. I really am. Glad to see you are putting one foot in front of the other. I realize now that that is all it takes to continue on this TTC journey. That and a lot of quiet time, praying and sometimes just a moment to breathe. At least that is how it's been for me. Sending you good vibes and lots of :hugs:
> 
> HA - So sorry to hear about August. Glad you are still here though and moving forward too. I think it says alot that we can get through the tough times and still move forward. It takes strength, courage and sheer will. I know you have that in spades honey. :hugs:
> 
> FM -How the heck are you doing honey? Haven't been able to read back too far yet but I see you are still sending out those positive vibes. I love it!
> 
> Twinkle - :flower:
> 
> To all the new ladies I haven't met yet - a better late than never welcome from an old friend around here.
> 
> bearlake - I am so so sorry about the BFN. Keep the faith honey. As the graduates thread demonstrates beautifully - it can happen.
> 
> AFM - I am recovering from gall bladder surgery last week and doing well. DH and I went back to the FS yesterday for the first time since we lost our little man. It was very nerve wracking but I made it through with DH's help. FS was great and says IVF with PGD (genetic) testing of the embryos makes sense - especiallly with our last pregnancy with the neural tube defect. It would give me some comfort to at least know that genetically the embryos are fine - but nothing is perfect and we'd still have to just wait it out and see. I think I'd be more nervous though to do a Clomid cycle with timed intercourse again b/c there is no way to know if the embryo is ok to start with. I just can't wrap my head around IVF yet though with all the meds, visits, etc. It seems like sooo much. Not that it's not worth it. Guess I'll need some time to just process it all. I know DH is ready to go. Now I just need to jump on board, take a deep breathe and away we go...
> 
> Anyway, great to "see" you all again-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey Titi.. welcome back sweety... I completely know where you are coming from with the lurking thing... you have it right... time, a little prayer/hope... and absorbing the terrible thing that has happened.... and being sad, but not consumed with grief and anger is what brought me back and made me think... Ok, time to start walking the TTC road again... but this time I will try another path and hope it leads to the same destination. When and if you feel ready we are here for you:hugs:
> 
> Bear.. so sorry chick... I wish to hell that CB had said something else.:cry:
> 
> Dwrgi, Lava and Skye - thank you for being one of the ones I know I can depend on for advice...:hugs:
> 
> Carole.... Wow a HB... amazing. Congrats chick:kiss:
> 
> Purps, HA, FM, Butterfly, 4Ever hey ya!:thumbup:
> 
> OMM... please don't feel bad for posting what you are thinking of doing... hey hun you are allowed to change your mind about the procedures you chose to do and tell us all what is going on for you. You make your choices as you see fit chick. I know there was no offence meant and definately none taken from me:hugs:
> 
> Well.... I have had my donors characteristics through...:happydance:
> 
> Height: 1.68cm
> Skin Tone: fair skin
> Hair colour: brown
> Eye colour: green
> 
> and I start injections tonight.... urghhhh:wacko: hate them!Click to expand...


Oh my gosh, how fabulous to hear of the donor's description! It makes it seem so much more real now, doesn't it???!

Injections are a pain in the whatyoumacallit but a necessary evil. Grin and bear them hun!!

Huge good luck to you on this and fingers and everything else crossed!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies, there is a lot to catch up on, so here goes....
> 
> OMM - I am so sorry that your doctor wrote something different to what he told you, but yay for the new doc sorting that all out with a new letter! I think Hba1c is a variable number for all and if you are healthy and your Hba1c isn't off the scale, the why shouldn't you go ahead. also, IVF is obviously a HUGE descision, and one that you both have to feel completely happy with, so if you feel you need to use your own eggs - then go for it and we will be sending all the babydust you need and loves your way
> 
> Pad - good luck with the meds today. I hope you have no side effects and feel well with them!
> 
> HA - did you decide to wait or go ahead with this cycle? Im rooting for you either way.
> 
> Twinkle, How was the hsg? I hope it was painfree and the results are good.
> 
> titi - welcome back, I am so sorry for your loss, but I like your way of looking at things - taking one day at a time
> 
> carole - brilliant news from your scan, Im so happy for you! now happy and healthy 9 months to you
> 
> hi to lava, skye and NMG - hope you ladies are all doing well and those babies are behaving themselves!
> 
> Butterfly, Ipswich is lovely, my parents are currently living in Norfolk, so not too far away (although they are moving to the west mids soon.) great for you to have family and friends close by!
> 
> wooly, never, FM, northstar - hi lurking ladies - hope you are well.
> 
> forever - it sounds like you have a great FS, Im so glad you have a plan! wishing you all the best for this next cycle!!
> 
> bearlake - how are you feeling today? I hope you are doing ok
> 
> ok, Im going to need to go back and check to see who Im missing.....
> 
> Dwrgi and Keekee - hi lovely ladies , how are you doing?
> 
> 
> afm, well 1 week till scan time and Ive not gone any more bonkers than I usually am. I have managed to use the stress levels and make myself work on my last essay - which I posted today (phew!) and work is keeping me very busy and my lovely DH is being calm along with me. he will come to the scan with me next week. so that's all about me.
> 
> sending you all huge :hugs: and loves, you ladies are just fab!!

Hey-well done you on getting that last essay in. Brilliant. When do you get the result?? It is good to keep your mind active at this time. And what a sweetie your DH sounds!

Lots of love to you too hun,
Axxxxxxxx
:flower::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok I'm back! 

To start from the end - everything seems to be ok - womb & tubes look ok!! :happydance:

DH came in with me - wore a very fetching lead apron & let me squeeze his hand while I went ow ow ow!! (Big brownie points for him - he also took me out for a meal tonight) It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be - uncomfy but not intolerable & over with really quickly! 

Looking at my insides on the screen totally blew my mind though - aren't your bits tiny???? How on earth do you fit a baby in there???? :huh:


----------



## 4everyoung

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok I'm back!
> 
> To start from the end - everything seems to be ok - womb & tubes look ok!! :happydance:
> 
> DH came in with me - wore a very fetching lead apron & let me squeeze his hand while I went ow ow ow!! (Big brownie points for him - he also took me out for a meal tonight) It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be - uncomfy but not intolerable & over with really quickly!
> 
> Looking at my insides on the screen totally blew my mind though - aren't your bits tiny???? How on earth do you fit a baby in there???? :huh:

Yay for supportive DH! :) I agree..the insides are tiny. I don't like to think about what happens after all of the biology creates a baby 8-[

Good luck to you :)


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Chris - I think the decision as to whether you can use donor eggs or not can only come from you and your DH so I'm wishing you all the luck in the world that you get the IVF with your own eggs and you get your :baby: What a stress it all sounds and I have no idea what A1C is but glad they are writing a new letter for you :hugs::hugs:

Hey you, don't feel bad at all, it is what you want that counts. IT is really frustrating that you were told a different thing to what your doctor then went and wrote. Don't they see that this adds to the anxiety??? 

Also, I guess you have to have one go with your own eggs, just to see how you fare. You'd always wonder 'what if' if you didn't. It's a very tough call, but at least then you know that you will have tried everything. 

Bug hugs to you hun, this is such a difficult time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]



padbrat said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Hello ladies!
> 
> OMM... please don't feel bad for posting what you are thinking of doing... hey hun you are allowed to change your mind about the procedures you chose to do and tell us all what is going on for you. You make your choices as you see fit chick. I know there was no offence meant and definately none taken from me:hugs:
> 
> Well.... I have had my donors characteristics through...:happydance:
> 
> Height: 1.68cm
> Skin Tone: fair skin
> Hair colour: brown
> Eye colour: green
> 
> and I start injections tonight.... urghhhh:wacko: hate them!
> 
> Ladies thank you all so much for your support, you really have no idea how much it means to me. So i did a lot of thinking today, and i mean a lot, and i figured out that i am not having an issue with the donor eggs, its just an excuse because i am scared to death that i wont be a good mommy, and that things will change in my life, but i also realized that i want a baby more than anything, so DH and i have talked about it again, and he said that he did not want to use donor eggs because he is afraid i will have a problem, he really wants a baby, so we are both back on track for donor eggs, Padbrat you have given me so much inspiration and excitement, just seeing you going through this also makes me feel not so alone. That was the other thing sometimes i feel really alone in this, and i tend to forget that my dh is there to support me, its hard sometimes, because most of the tests and what not i am by myself, but together my dh and I can do this, now all i have to do is pray that everything works out. Thanks again ladies for your support, and i am so sorry if i post that we are using donor eggs, and then we are not using them, and then we are, please just be patient with me, i am swinging all over the place with emotions right now, i love all you ladies :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok I'm back!
> 
> To start from the end - everything seems to be ok - womb & tubes look ok!! :happydance:
> 
> DH came in with me - wore a very fetching lead apron & let me squeeze his hand while I went ow ow ow!! (Big brownie points for him - he also took me out for a meal tonight) It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be - uncomfy but not intolerable & over with really quickly!
> 
> Looking at my insides on the screen totally blew my mind though - aren't your bits tiny???? How on earth do you fit a baby in there???? :huh:

Oh that was so nice that your DH was there to support you!! The last one i had i was by myself, and i will be for this one comming up on wed too. I am so glad that all went well, and that everything looks good!!

Did you know that when you get towards the end of your pg, your heart actually tips to the side to make room, i thought that was fascinating!!


----------



## 4everyoung

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thank you all so much for your support, you really have no idea how much it means to me. So i did a lot of thinking today, and i mean a lot, and i figured out that i am not having an issue with the donor eggs, its just an excuse because i am scared to death that i wont be a good mommy, and that things will change in my life, but i also realized that i want a baby more than anything, so DH and i have talked about it again, and he said that he did not want to use donor eggs because he is afraid i will have a problem, he really wants a baby, so we are both back on track for donor eggs, Padbrat you have given me so much inspiration and excitement, just seeing you going through this also makes me feel not so alone. That was the other thing sometimes i feel really alone in this, and i tend to forget that my dh is there to support me, its hard sometimes, because most of the tests and what not i am by myself, but together my dh and I can do this, now all i have to do is pray that everything works out. Thanks again ladies for your support, and i am so sorry if i post that we are using donor eggs, and then we are not using them, and then we are, please just be patient with me, i am swinging all over the place with emotions right now, i love all you ladies :hugs:

It sounds like a great breakthrough day for you! Wonderful things are just around the corner for you. Stay positive! :0) xx


----------



## caroleb73

onmymind17 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Carole, fantastic news, i am so excited for you, can i ask how old you are?
> 
> Bearlake, i am sorry for the bfn :hugs: and praying that maybe the digi was just not sensitive enough.
> 
> All my other ladies, i love you all, sorry for the quick post, i am headed off to work in a bit.
> 
> AFM, i am sorry i disappeared yesterday, i had a really rough morning, i found out that while the MFM doctor gave me the ok to do the IVF, he sent a letter to my doctor that said i had to have my A1C below 6 before i get pg, they at the fertility place told me with that we could not do the IVF, i was so upset, i was really really angry and fighting tears. I got to work and called the MFM and spoke to a different doctor that said my A1C was fine and that it was almost impossible to get below 6, he is going to write a new letter telling them that while below 6 is ideal, where i am at is fine to do the IVF, so that is back on again. I also did my cycle day 3 bloodwork so i should have those results in a few days. Also, DH and i talked and we have decided that we cannot do the donor eggs. We have both said that we would rather not have a child if it means using donor eggs. I guess if we had something wrong, like you PadBrat, it would be way easier, but with not giving my eggs a chance, we are having a super hard time with this. So while i know we may only have a 2% chance with IVF with out own eggs, if the numbers come back ok, we are going to do the IVF with my eggs, and then just pray a whole lot. I guess deep in my heart, i just know this will work with my eggs, and DH just does not want to do all this work if its not truly ours. I am sorry i hope i dont upset anybody that is using donor eggs, its just how we feel. So next week i have the HSG and he had blood work and SA, and by then we will know what my numbers are at. Please pray that we get at least one chance to do this IVF, and that my numbers are not totaly bad. I love you ladies, and i thank you all for your support, i have been so stressed about all this and i am trying to relax and breathe lol.

Hey oMM I am 38 but have a super low AMH that alarmed the docs they say that your AMH levels says alot about the quality of your eggs but then if that was totally true then I shouldn't be pregnant now. Do not give up hope of your eggs working and getting your BFP, IVF will take out a great many of the hurdles that are normally in its way so this could be your time honey. My Mum had my litle sister at 44 a complete surprise but everything went smoothly so there is no reason why the same can't happen to you:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Wowwwy woowy, Sooo much going on here dunno where to start.

Titi welcome back sweetie. I'm glad that you are finally with us again. You are a very very brave woman. I can understand your reluctancy to start TTC, all the deceisions etc. You are blessed with a wonderful and loving husband and you will one day be blessed with a healthy happy baby. I hope your journey would be a smooth one from now on. . On the IVF front, it really isn't so bad as it looks from the outside. The only drawback to PGD is the expense, other than that I wish it was offered to all IVF women.
I hope you recover from your surgery very soon. Lot's of love, kisses and sticky baby dust for youxxxx

Bearlake I'm so sorry sweetie. Hugs hugs. I think you also deserve some chocolate dust xx

Debs, can't believe you are ready to go :)) Wowwwy!!!! Your donor's description sounds great. You will have a cutieee baby. GGOOOOOD LUUUUUUUCK! May all the baby dust and good luck come to you and stick for the next 10 months. 
Injections are really not that bad so don't worry. The worst part of IVF for me was actually the bloomin "GAS". U know what I'm talking about girlXXXX

Laura congratulations! :happydance::happydance: One each!! You'll have a great time picking baby clothes :) When u can't decide which one is cuter "Get them both" :))) Also I knew that you had a wish for a baby girl so I'm really glad you are getting one. xxx

FM goood luck and baby dust for you as well. Not long to go. Is everything ready? Are you just waiting for the AF or still have some testing to do?

Twinks, I'm sorry for your little fur baby. Fur babies are all loved no matter how small. You have a great DH by the way. Tell him he deserves a medal from the thread for being so sweet to you :)))

Lois all my fingers and toes crossed. Somehow I feel that you will be ok this time though cause this baby was a bit of a miracle. How was your blood work by the way. Any results yet?

Butterfly I'm so glad that you are opening up to all sorts of options. Good luck with all the reasearch, I'm sure you will get there in the end. BTW ARGC is great any questions I'm still in touch with them so I can find out what I can. Keep in mind that UCL is also looking quite bright with the results too.

Dwrgi I know it is a tough call. Convenience+cost is very impt indeed. You are working so I have no idea if you can work out the London option. But let me know if you consider. You are welcome to come stay here too :). Non Londoner girls in ARGC either stayed with friends, family or bedsits. There are places specifically for IVF girls in the centre of town. GCRM by the way is Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. I thought you mentioned it no?

Carole Pheeew! What a relief. The heartbeat is a very emotional moment. I'm so glad that you are in a good place right now. It actually is a good milestone as well. Once you get the 12 week scan out of the way you can relax even more hon. It looks far but you will get there before you know it. :))) So exciting. Please look after yourself well, pregnancy vits, healthy food, sleep etc cause you will get tired and your body will need a lot of energy these coming months. BTW I was exactly the same about scans but the tx takes away all your shame :)) Everytime I see different drs and they all want me to drop my pants Hahahahaha xxx

Keeky wow I didn't know you were a breast cancer veteran. Did you have a go ahead with your dr about the pregnancy? One of my good friends in Turkey had 2 ops, 1 breast and lymphs under the arm removed. Battled with it for over 3 years. Than she got better, married and got pregnant completely by accident when she was over 36. Her hormone levels were stable by pure luck all through pregnancy. Had a beautiful little girl. She is a little monkey, an absolute charmer. And my friend is still free of cancer. :)) Hope this would give u a smile.

HA you are ready to go physically so that is a huge step. How are you feeling now?

Never :hi::hi

Chris I believe in your eggs too. They got you pregnant in the past a few times. How is your AMH levels? That is a good indication. Would you consider PGD? That eliminates the chromosome risk. And the immune issue as well. Maybe all you need is some steroids and blood thinners. But I don't want to interfere with your decisions when you are having a hard time which way to go. You need to decide soon as well. I know the cost is an issue as well. You know what? Any decision , IVF or donor egg, is better than not deciding at this stage. Cause once you know which way you are going you will click and be happy with it. You will be a great loving mum cause you are a loving girl so don't you ever doubt that. Hugs hugs many hugs. 

4ever I can't believe you can start so quickly. Don't you need to give your ovaries a rest? Well your FS seems to have a plan so good luck hon. Keep us posted.

AFM I'm having one of those interrupted nights. I wake up early hrs of the morning and find it hard to go back to sleep. I'm worried about getting the house and preparations ready asap in case of an early birth. I have major stuff to do. Need to get rid of my huge desk and sewing machine in my small room. (So not want to part with my lovely sewing machine :cry: But I need the space for the bb furniture) Also my main bathroom is as cold as a deep freezer. I need to find a solution for the heating and get its windows double glazed. Meaning a plumber needs to get out some stones, change the pipes and replace the crap radiator, than put back the new stones. Just writing all this down makes my sleep run away. The work in this house never ended since we moved in. :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat, good luck on the injections and the donor sounds great (in fact similar to me, keep hold of her details will you!!) :winkwink:

4ever - so glad that you can get right back onto ivf and they will make some changes so that you have a much better chance of success - I guess you can at least take that as a positive from the last cycle that they can learn things that will get you to that baby quicker :thumbup:

purple - well done on the essay and not going any more bonkers! :haha:

twinkle - gald the hsg wasn't too bad and hubby was there to hold your hand :hugs:

OMM - it is a lot to think about and whether you decide to use donor eggs or not is a tough call and I know what you mean about changing your mind - I am doing it constantly too - one minute I think i will do ivf then i read the stats and I just think that it is too low a chance of it working for the money I will ahve to borrow and then i look at donor eggs and see the chances of that are much higher and then i think that is more money and then I think I will just try naturally for another 6 months and then and then....! It's really such a tough call but whatever you decide you know we will all be here to support you :hugs:

HA - hope you are ok :hugs:

Skye - don't stress too much and don't start moving furniture around!! It will all come together somehow and if the bb comes early then I'm sure you will have lots of people offering their help :thumbup:

Hi Bear, FM, Lava, dwrgi, titi, Carole, keekee and hope i didn't forget anyone :hugs:

Found out yesterday that my bff who got her BFP with IVF went for her scan yesterday and nothing there - they think ectopic due to hcg levels. Am devastated for her, didn't even think you could get ectopic with ivf but after googling it seems you can :cry:

Started packing all my stuff up yesterday - good thing that I am going to see the BF next week in London for this month's O as that means I can take a load of stuff over and leave it with him so I should be able to get everything over in 2 plane loads :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - I am so sorry abut your friend! nature is cruel but so powerful she wants to be.

twinkle - well done for getting through the hsg - big :hugs: to you!

OMM - you go back and forth as much as you want to, the descision has to be perfect for you! also - omg - you will be a fantastic mommy!! you are so kind and caring and lovely. never doubt yourself :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok I'm back!
> 
> To start from the end - everything seems to be ok - womb & tubes look ok!! :happydance:
> 
> Brilliant that everything looks okay! Way to go girl and let's get that BFP young lady!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dwrgi said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm back!
> 
> To start from the end - everything seems to be ok - womb & tubes look ok!! :happydance:
> 
> Brilliant that everything looks okay! Way to go girl and let's get that BFP young lady!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm definitely doing something wrong-because I highlight what I want and delete the rest but I don't get that posh little purple box like evrybody else does.... Grr.... special needs I clearly am!
> xClick to expand...


----------



## Dwrgi

Ladies thank you all so much for your support, you really have no idea how much it means to me. So i did a lot of thinking today, and i mean a lot, and i figured out that i am not having an issue with the donor eggs, its just an excuse because i am scared to death that i wont be a good mommy, and that things will change in my life, but i also realized that i want a baby more than anything, so DH and i have talked about it again, and he said that he did not want to use donor eggs because he is afraid i will have a problem, he really wants a baby, so we are both back on track for donor eggs, Padbrat you have given me so much inspiration and excitement, just seeing you going through this also makes me feel not so alone. That was the other thing sometimes i feel really alone in this, and i tend to forget that my dh is there to support me, its hard sometimes, because most of the tests and what not i am by myself, but together my dh and I can do this, now all i have to do is pray that everything works out. Thanks again ladies for your support, and i am so sorry if i post that we are using donor eggs, and then we are not using them, and then we are, please just be patient with me, i am swinging all over the place with emotions right now, i love all you ladies :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I'm doing this in purple now so that it stands out!

Hey hunny, don't feel bad at all. This is a huge decision and you need to consider every ramification. Better now than later! You have to believe in the process or it just isn't going to work. We are here for you whatever you decide and understand completely your hesitation and doubts-we don't think badly of you for this. Now, let's bring on YOUR little bb!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Carole, fantastic news, i am so excited for you, can i ask how old you are?
> 
> Bearlake, i am sorry for the bfn :hugs: and praying that maybe the digi was just not sensitive enough.
> 
> All my other ladies, i love you all, sorry for the quick post, i am headed off to work in a bit.
> 
> AFM, i am sorry i disappeared yesterday, i had a really rough morning, i found out that while the MFM doctor gave me the ok to do the IVF, he sent a letter to my doctor that said i had to have my A1C below 6 before i get pg, they at the fertility place told me with that we could not do the IVF, i was so upset, i was really really angry and fighting tears. I got to work and called the MFM and spoke to a different doctor that said my A1C was fine and that it was almost impossible to get below 6, he is going to write a new letter telling them that while below 6 is ideal, where i am at is fine to do the IVF, so that is back on again. I also did my cycle day 3 bloodwork so i should have those results in a few days. Also, DH and i talked and we have decided that we cannot do the donor eggs. We have both said that we would rather not have a child if it means using donor eggs. I guess if we had something wrong, like you PadBrat, it would be way easier, but with not giving my eggs a chance, we are having a super hard time with this. So while i know we may only have a 2% chance with IVF with out own eggs, if the numbers come back ok, we are going to do the IVF with my eggs, and then just pray a whole lot. I guess deep in my heart, i just know this will work with my eggs, and DH just does not want to do all this work if its not truly ours. I am sorry i hope i dont upset anybody that is using donor eggs, its just how we feel. So next week i have the HSG and he had blood work and SA, and by then we will know what my numbers are at. Please pray that we get at least one chance to do this IVF, and that my numbers are not totaly bad. I love you ladies, and i thank you all for your support, i have been so stressed about all this and i am trying to relax and breathe lol.
> 
> Hey oMM I am 38 but have a super low AMH that alarmed the docs they say that your AMH levels says alot about the quality of your eggs but then if that was totally true then I shouldn't be pregnant now. Do not give up hope of your eggs working and getting your BFP, IVF will take out a great many of the hurdles that are normally in its way so this could be your time honey. My Mum had my litle sister at 44 a complete surprise but everything went smoothly so there is no reason why the same can't happen to you:hugs:Click to expand...

Carole, can I be really nosy and ask what your amh was/is? Mine is 2.9 p/mol. I also read a fertility specialist say somewhere that millions of owmen get pregnant without realising they have a low amh. It is mainly used as an indicator by IVF doctors as to what protocol to use and the dosage to give. I also read that there is a correlation between amh and eggs retrieved but I don't know if this is true as the US uses a different scale (so, 2.9 amh for me, I should yield three eggs. I yielded two. Somebody else wrote on another thread that they had an amh of 12 and they produced twelve eggs at IVF). The thing is I suppose it gives an OVERALL picture of egg quality-low reserves, old eggs, hard skin, chromosomally abnormal, etc. but it doesn't mean that ALL the eggs left in there are poor, hence why people still get preggers with a low amh. 

Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Found out yesterday that my bff who got her BFP with IVF went for her scan yesterday and nothing there - they think ectopic due to hcg levels. Am devastated for her, didn't even think you could get ectopic with ivf but after googling it seems you can :cry:

Started packing all my stuff up yesterday - good thing that I am going to see the BF next week in London for this month's O as that means I can take a load of stuff over and leave it with him so I should be able to get everything over in 2 plane loads :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Butterfly, oh gosh, so sorry to hear about your poor friend. Is there no end to the torment of this journey? I sometimes feel that there is no crueller thing than TTC. I am sure you are being a complete comfort to her, my heart goes out to her.

I am soooo pleased that you are resolute in coming back to the UK. I like your dynamism!! Good luck with your packing hun!.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Have a look at this girls-I think this is why this is such a successful and supportive thread! I hope I've done it right-Power of the Team!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOBthOPuw2U


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Wowwwy woowy, Sooo much going on here dunno where to start.
> 
> Titi welcome back sweetie. I'm glad that you are finally with us again. You are a very very brave woman. I can understand your reluctancy to start TTC, all the deceisions etc. You are blessed with a wonderful and loving husband and you will one day be blessed with a healthy happy baby. I hope your journey would be a smooth one from now on. . On the IVF front, it really isn't so bad as it looks from the outside. The only drawback to PGD is the expense, other than that I wish it was offered to all IVF women.
> I hope you recover from your surgery very soon. Lot's of love, kisses and sticky baby dust for youxxxx
> 
> Bearlake I'm so sorry sweetie. Hugs hugs. I think you also deserve some chocolate dust xx
> 
> Debs, can't believe you are ready to go :)) Wowwwy!!!! Your donor's description sounds great. You will have a cutieee baby. GGOOOOOD LUUUUUUUCK! May all the baby dust and good luck come to you and stick for the next 10 months.
> Injections are really not that bad so don't worry. The worst part of IVF for me was actually the bloomin "GAS". U know what I'm talking about girlXXXX
> 
> Laura congratulations! :happydance::happydance: One each!! You'll have a great time picking baby clothes :) When u can't decide which one is cuter "Get them both" :))) Also I knew that you had a wish for a baby girl so I'm really glad you are getting one. xxx
> 
> FM goood luck and baby dust for you as well. Not long to go. Is everything ready? Are you just waiting for the AF or still have some testing to do?
> 
> Twinks, I'm sorry for your little fur baby. Fur babies are all loved no matter how small. You have a great DH by the way. Tell him he deserves a medal from the thread for being so sweet to you :)))
> 
> Lois all my fingers and toes crossed. Somehow I feel that you will be ok this time though cause this baby was a bit of a miracle. How was your blood work by the way. Any results yet?
> 
> Butterfly I'm so glad that you are opening up to all sorts of options. Good luck with all the reasearch, I'm sure you will get there in the end. BTW ARGC is great any questions I'm still in touch with them so I can find out what I can. Keep in mind that UCL is also looking quite bright with the results too.
> 
> Dwrgi I know it is a tough call. Convenience+cost is very impt indeed. You are working so I have no idea if you can work out the London option. But let me know if you consider. You are welcome to come stay here too :). Non Londoner girls in ARGC either stayed with friends, family or bedsits. There are places specifically for IVF girls in the centre of town. GCRM by the way is Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. I thought you mentioned it no?
> 
> Carole Pheeew! What a relief. The heartbeat is a very emotional moment. I'm so glad that you are in a good place right now. It actually is a good milestone as well. Once you get the 12 week scan out of the way you can relax even more hon. It looks far but you will get there before you know it. :))) So exciting. Please look after yourself well, pregnancy vits, healthy food, sleep etc cause you will get tired and your body will need a lot of energy these coming months. BTW I was exactly the same about scans but the tx takes away all your shame :)) Everytime I see different drs and they all want me to drop my pants Hahahahaha xxx
> 
> Keeky wow I didn't know you were a breast cancer veteran. Did you have a go ahead with your dr about the pregnancy? One of my good friends in Turkey had 2 ops, 1 breast and lymphs under the arm removed. Battled with it for over 3 years. Than she got better, married and got pregnant completely by accident when she was over 36. Her hormone levels were stable by pure luck all through pregnancy. Had a beautiful little girl. She is a little monkey, an absolute charmer. And my friend is still free of cancer. :)) Hope this would give u a smile.
> 
> HA you are ready to go physically so that is a huge step. How are you feeling now?
> 
> Never :hi::hi
> 
> Chris I believe in your eggs too. They got you pregnant in the past a few times. How is your AMH levels? That is a good indication. Would you consider PGD? That eliminates the chromosome risk. And the immune issue as well. Maybe all you need is some steroids and blood thinners. But I don't want to interfere with your decisions when you are having a hard time which way to go. You need to decide soon as well. I know the cost is an issue as well. You know what? Any decision , IVF or donor egg, is better than not deciding at this stage. Cause once you know which way you are going you will click and be happy with it. You will be a great loving mum cause you are a loving girl so don't you ever doubt that. Hugs hugs many hugs.
> 
> 4ever I can't believe you can start so quickly. Don't you need to give your ovaries a rest? Well your FS seems to have a plan so good luck hon. Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM I'm having one of those interrupted nights. I wake up early hrs of the morning and find it hard to go back to sleep. I'm worried about getting the house and preparations ready asap in case of an early birth. I have major stuff to do. Need to get rid of my huge desk and sewing machine in my small room. (So not want to part with my lovely sewing machine :cry: But I need the space for the bb furniture) Also my main bathroom is as cold as a deep freezer. I need to find a solution for the heating and get its windows double glazed. Meaning a plumber needs to get out some stones, change the pipes and replace the crap radiator, than put back the new stones. Just writing all this down makes my sleep run away. The work in this house never ended since we moved in. :shrug:

Skye, you are truly wonderful, thank you for all your help! I think I mentioned the Glasgow centre as it had good results. I think the logistics would be a nightmare so it's a no no for me. But thanks for looking at it. Also, a HUMONGOUS thank you for offering to have me to stay, you are a true friend. I had no idea that there are places in London for IVF women to stay. I had been thinking about the logistics of that. I need to find out from my union what my entitlement is regards time off for treatment. I am sure there is a provision somewhere. What has got me down most about CRGW is that they didn't offer any hope like 4EverYoung's doc and simply said that eggs were old, come back after DHEA or come for ED and then we might try Pregnyl instead of Ovitrel. It just wasn't good enough. I know from my own research that there are some drugs better for low amh and low responders and also I still have a HUGE question about the trigger shot as I am positive I had eggs collected too late. They didn't even look into this. I must admit, after your stats and what you and many others say, my preference would be the ARGC, but it's the logistics. I also DO want to give DHEA a good shot (Twinkle, still no beard, but greasier hair and little pimples on my T-zone. I'll start getting drunk on Coke and aspirin next, then I will truly feel like a teenager!!! :rofl:) too so don't want to do anything until the New Year. 

By the way, I think it is completely normal to worry about the house, as you are NESTING!!! You are a little mother hen and you want your little chick to have a nice home. The worst thing is waking up in the middle of the night as problems seem much bigger at that time. It might be worth making a list of what needs to be done, and work your way through them, so that you are not overwhelmed by it all. House renovations are never ending, but it's one thing at a time I suppose. 

I hope that you are catching up on your sleep and resting as much as you can! Lots of love and hugs to you, hunni!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

skye2010 said:


> Keeky wow I didn't know you were a breast cancer veteran. Did you have a go ahead with your dr about the pregnancy? One of my good friends in Turkey had 2 ops, 1 breast and lymphs under the arm removed. Battled with it for over 3 years. Than she got better, married and got pregnant completely by accident when she was over 36. Her hormone levels were stable by pure luck all through pregnancy. Had a beautiful little girl. She is a little monkey, an absolute charmer. And my friend is still free of cancer. :)) Hope this would give u a smile.

Thank you for this skye, it put a BIG smile on my face :happydance:! I am due to see the oncologist in December, which is ages away, but last time they gave me all the info on how I wouldn't know if I was infertile/menopausal till I came off the meds and how pg wasn't a problem as the oestrogen would be low (my tumour was oestrogen receptor +ve) but that giving birth releases a massive amount of oestrogen so that could mean recurrence...so much to take on board. So I took the decision to come off the meds in April and AF arrived in May and all the signs are good so far :thumbup:. So if I was lucky enough to get pg I'd be monitored closely. I'm kind of hoping like your friend that it will happen naturally - FXed! And massive :hugs: to you, such an exciting time, but look after yourself and no heavy lifting! :nope:

Carole - oh my, that's just magical! :hugs:

OMM, padbrat and 4ever - so much good luck and positive wishes for y'all, I'll be following your respective journeys on here and thinking of you girls :hugs:.

Twink - that's brilliant! And the HSG (and similarly HyCoSy's) can give your down there's a good clear out. Lots of ladies I know got pg after one of these procedures so GL and FXed!

Butterfly, dwrgi, bearlake, purple and all the other lovelies I may have been remiss in mentioning :hi: and :hug: and I hope y'all are doing OK.

AFM - I went to my BFF's for tea last night and she's 2 days late. I wanted to be really excited for her 'cos I love her to death but I just felt like I wanted to put my head on the table and cry. She's so excited so I made all the right noises and she said wouldn't it be great if we were pg at the same time? So I said oh yeah, but I think I will be getting a :bfn: this time around - I just have a feeling iykwim. Ah well, onwards and upwards!

Love to y'all!
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Nice video Dwrgi, and yes so right for this thread :hugs::hugs:

If you want to have the quote bit work properly then you just need to make sure that you have the begin quote and end quote tags in place so it would look like this (but without the x after the [ - I put that in so you could see it! )

[xQUOTE=username;1234]

blah blah blah

[x/QUOTE]

So just make sure that you don't delete either the start one or the end one :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

skye2010 said:


> Wowwwy woowy, Sooo much going on here dunno where to start.
> 
> 
> 4ever I can't believe you can start so quickly. Don't you need to give your ovaries a rest? Well your FS seems to have a plan so good luck hon. Keep us posted.

Skye--

I know, fast, right!? She said given our situation it was fine to start immediately. I've heard from people who have done IVF that they have had to just have 3 weeks on the pill from whatever day they were on, and others have shared that they had to get through this period, had a full normal cycle (starting the pill after the 2nd bleed), making it around 4 months between cycles. If the timing is similar this time (I started BCP Aug 1 and had ER 9/5 xfer 9/8), I'll be in ER/Transferland the last week of October...pretty darn quick. 

I don't know...she's the authority, so I'll go with what she says! :)


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Have a look at this girls-I think this is why this is such a successful and supportive thread! I hope I've done it right-Power of the Team!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOBthOPuw2U

Oh wow, honey this was just beautiful, and exactly what i needed!!! Thank you so much for this, its perfect.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies thank you all so much for your support, i really appreciate it, and thanks for saying that i will be a good mom. I think what is so hard, is that i only have one shot at the IVF, so do i use my eggs and take a chance or do i use donor eggs and have a much better chance at having a baby, i guess all i can do is leave it in God's hands and let whatever happens happen. I should find out either today or next week what my AMH and other levels are at, i guess that will be the deciding factor, if the levels come out great then we might just try my eggs, if they come our really low then donor. Thanks again ladies, i love you all!!.


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thank you all so much for your support, i really appreciate it, and thanks for saying that i will be a good mom. I think what is so hard, is that i only have one shot at the IVF, so do i use my eggs and take a chance or do i use donor eggs and have a much better chance at having a baby, i guess all i can do is leave it in God's hands and let whatever happens happen. I should find out either today or next week what my AMH and other levels are at, i guess that will be the deciding factor, if the levels come out great then we might just try my eggs, if they come our really low then donor. Thanks again ladies, i love you all!!.

That sounds really sensible! Wait and then decide. My instincts always kick in eventually, although they can sometimes take weeks to get in gear!

Big :hugs: to you hun!


----------



## purplelou

keekee - speacial :hugs: for you today. we all have moments when we feel like that. however I really hope you get to be pregnant with your friend - that would be lovley. Im sending :dust: your way xx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I loved that video, it brought a tear to my eye, a happy tear thou!
and you are so not special needs lol! you managed to embed a video!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Hello lovelies! Hope everyone is doing ok this afternoon.

keekee- hang in there hon. I know how hard it is to see friends have success when you do want your own. We lost our little one 5/11 - my BFF was there at the hospital with us @ 38 weeks. I was there with her when she gave birth on 5/24 and she was delivered by my OB. People asked how I did it. For me, I couldn't not be there- she's the sister of my heart. And it was tough but as I told everyone, I can be happy for her and sad for me. And everone. including my doctor was kind and sympathetic making sure I was ok. But you do what feels right for you at the moment and she will understand.

never- thanks so much hon. Yeah it sucks to be back in TTC mode but I still believe it is worth it. Isn't that why we all keep trying?

FM- good to hear from you!

skye- thanks for your sweet words and the IVF support. IVF is a whiole new world for me and seems like so much to get your arms around! But I'm researching and trying to figure it all out.

carole- congrats on a great scan.

twinkle- so glad the HSG went well. I remember that one - not one of my favorite tests but worth the peace of mind.

OMM- I think everyone makes a good point. This such a PERSONAL journey. What feels right for you is what matters. I know one of the reasons I love it here is that there (remarkably!) are no judgments. It's a truly safe place on a rough road.

padbrat- you are the best a d your support means alot. Good luck with the injections. That is one of my newbie IVF fears!!!

4ever- glad to hear you didn't have to wait months and are in a good place.

keekee-


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies thank you all so much for your support, i really appreciate it, and thanks for saying that i will be a good mom. I think what is so hard, is that i only have one shot at the IVF, so do i use my eggs and take a chance or do i use donor eggs and have a much better chance at having a baby, i guess all i can do is leave it in God's hands and let whatever happens happen. I should find out either today or next week what my AMH and other levels are at, i guess that will be the deciding factor, if the levels come out great then we might just try my eggs, if they come our really low then donor. Thanks again ladies, i love you all!!.

I hope your levels come back good, FXd for you. But if you only have one shot I would definitely consider the donor eggs if the pregnancy rate is so much higher. its only an egg, you are doing the rest of the world creating the baby :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Oops! Hit send to early!

purplelou, lava, HA, MA- hi girls!

And to anyone I missed, hope all is well!

AFM- great news yesterday. FS reviewed my file again and found something to technically substantiate "infertility" in my file - before they dx me with recurrent m/c since I've had 3 pregnancies although unsuccessful. So I called my insurance company and <bam!> we got IVF covered. I don't think I have ever been happier to hear someone attribute infertility with my name! 50k lifetime x 2. Some positive news on a tough road. Some good news. Although PGD testing isn't covered. At least that is all we have to take care of.

With my emotions a little raw, I feel like it may be a sign. Or maybe that is me trying to find a little more light in the tunnel. Hey, whatever works!!!

Gotta run! xxxxx


----------



## 4everyoung

Tititimes2 said:


> Oops! Hit send to early!
> 
> purplelou, lava, HA, MA- hi girls!
> 
> And to anyone I missed, hope all is well!
> 
> AFM- great news yesterday. FS reviewed my file again and found something to technically substantiate "infertility" in my file - before they dx me with recurrent m/c since I've had 3 pregnancies although unsuccessful. So I called my insurance company and <bam!> we got IVF covered. I don't think I have ever been happier to hear someone attribute infertility with my name! 50k lifetime x 2. Some positive news on a tough road. Some good news. Although PGD testing isn't covered. At least that is all we have to take care of.
> 
> With my emotions a little raw, I feel like it may be a sign. Or maybe that is me trying to find a little more light in the tunnel. Hey, whatever works!!!
> 
> Gotta run! xxxxx

Congratulations on getting the coverage. You must be thrilled. Keep thinking of those signs as good ones :)


----------



## onmymind17

Tititimes2 said:


> Hello lovelies! Hope everyone is doing ok this afternoon.
> 
> keekee- hang in there hon. I know how hard it is to see friends have success when you do want your own. We lost our little one 5/11 - my BFF was there at the hospital with us @ 38 weeks. I was there with her when she gave birth on 5/24 and she was delivered by my OB. People asked how I did it. For me, I couldn't not be there- she's the sister of my heart. And it was tough but as I told everyone, I can be happy for her and sad for me. And everone. including my doctor was kind and sympathetic making sure I was ok. But you do what feels right for you at the moment and she will understand.
> 
> never- thanks so much hon. Yeah it sucks to be back in TTC mode but I still believe it is worth it. Isn't that why we all keep trying?
> 
> FM- good to hear from you!
> 
> skye- thanks for your sweet words and the IVF support. IVF is a whiole new world for me and seems like so much to get your arms around! But I'm researching and trying to figure it all out.
> 
> carole- congrats on a great scan.
> 
> twinkle- so glad the HSG went well. I remember that one - not one of my favorite tests but worth the peace of mind.
> 
> OMM- I think everyone makes a good point. This such a PERSONAL journey. What feels right for you is what matters. I know one of the reasons I love it here is that there (remarkably!) are no judgments. It's a truly safe place on a rough road.
> 
> padbrat- you are the best a d your support means alot. Good luck with the injections. That is one of my newbie IVF fears!!!
> 
> 4ever- glad to hear you didn't have to wait months and are in a good place.
> 
> keekee-

Thanks honey and your right, i just love it here, nobody judges you for your decisions, there is no drama, there is just love and support, this is truly a fantastic bunch of ladies in here, i honestly dont know what i would do without all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you all so much for your support, i really appreciate it, and thanks for saying that i will be a good mom. I think what is so hard, is that i only have one shot at the IVF, so do i use my eggs and take a chance or do i use donor eggs and have a much better chance at having a baby, i guess all i can do is leave it in God's hands and let whatever happens happen. I should find out either today or next week what my AMH and other levels are at, i guess that will be the deciding factor, if the levels come out great then we might just try my eggs, if they come our really low then donor. Thanks again ladies, i love you all!!.
> 
> I hope your levels come back good, FXd for you. But if you only have one shot I would definitely consider the donor eggs if the pregnancy rate is so much higher. its only an egg, you are doing the rest of the world creating the baby :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i have pretty much decided to go the donor route, i got to thinking about the 4 m/c we have already had and i just dont think IVF is going to do all that much, so i am going with the better odds, at this point, i just want a baby. Its funny a friend of mine said she wants us to use the donor eggs, because it makes her so sad to see me get my hopes up only to have them come crashing down, and she is right, i want to give myself the best possible odds there is, so donor eggs it is lol. Does anybody know when you use donor eggs, do they know which ones are boys or girls, or is that only found out if you do the genetic tests on it?


----------



## onmymind17

Tititimes2 said:


> Oops! Hit send to early!
> 
> purplelou, lava, HA, MA- hi girls!
> 
> And to anyone I missed, hope all is well!
> 
> AFM- great news yesterday. FS reviewed my file again and found something to technically substantiate "infertility" in my file - before they dx me with recurrent m/c since I've had 3 pregnancies although unsuccessful. So I called my insurance company and <bam!> we got IVF covered. I don't think I have ever been happier to hear someone attribute infertility with my name! 50k lifetime x 2. Some positive news on a tough road. Some good news. Although PGD testing isn't covered. At least that is all we have to take care of.
> 
> With my emotions a little raw, I feel like it may be a sign. Or maybe that is me trying to find a little more light in the tunnel. Hey, whatever works!!!
> 
> Gotta run! xxxxx

Ohhhhh that is truly fantastic news!!!! :happydance::happydance: welcome to the crazy world of IVF!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Titi - that's brilliant news for you! Im delighted for you :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Shhhh.....t. I jabbed myself quite low down my belly button by mistake with my Heparine injectios. I wonder if it could touch and hurt the baby??? She started moving and kicking as I did the injection :(


----------



## Desperado167

skye2010 said:


> Shhhh.....t. I jabbed myself quite low down my belly button by mistake with my Heparine injectios. I wonder if it could touch and hurt the baby??? She started moving and kicking as I did the injection :(

No they def can't reach the baby Hun it was prob u jumping that made her jump ,don't worry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Thank you so much Desperado. I'm tired and paranoid I guess. Just going to bed now. XXX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Titi glad you ahve got the IVF coverage and OMM, am glad you are chosing donor eggs tbh as I think there is so much more chance of success. If you look at LL bean's journal they told her what sex the embryos were that were being transferred so if you get enough you might get a choice :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Tititimes2 said:


> AFM- great news yesterday. FS reviewed my file again and found something to technically substantiate "infertility" in my file - before they dx me with recurrent m/c since I've had 3 pregnancies although unsuccessful. So I called my insurance company and <bam!> we got IVF covered. I don't think I have ever been happier to hear someone attribute infertility with my name! 50k lifetime x 2. Some positive news on a tough road. Some good news. Although PGD testing isn't covered. At least that is all we have to take care of.
> 
> With my emotions a little raw, I feel like it may be a sign. Or maybe that is me trying to find a little more light in the tunnel. Hey, whatever works!!!
> 
> Gotta run! xxxxx

Yay! That's brilliant. Just brilliant. :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi to all of you lovely ladies! I have missed you all so much and have a lot of reading to catch up on, to see what's going on with all of you!

Sending big hugs your way.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not much going on with me. We have decided to try IVF. It will be expensive but so worth it. I want to be a mommy so much. My cousin called me a couple of days ago and told me she was pregnant. After we got off the phone I burst into :cry::cry: This will be her 3rd child. don't get me wrong, I am very Happy for her but crushed at the same time because I want what she has. I tried to talk to her about my dh and I going for IVF...and she answers back with pity in her voice (for me). Sorry to come back after all this time and vent but I knew this was the place to come to.:flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::dance::hug::hug::hug:omg ,I have thought about you so many times and missed you so much So so sorry u feel sad :hugs::hugs:But if it's ivf u need to get your :baby:Then ivf it is ,the journey will be harder but it will be so much worth it in the end and u will be a mommy my love ,so happy u are back lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Titi that's great :)))) Woohohhh!!! PGD doesn't cost that much. It is an expense that adds to the IVF but no where as much. I remember it was the same as a egg collection procedure or a little more than that. That's all. If you are covered fro the tx and the meds, that's absolutely wonderful news.

Honestly I wonder if in the future it would be a standard procedure for IVF. Cause it almost doesn't make sense to go through the whole Hooohaaa (treatment) and leave the choice of embryo to complete luck (Appearance is theonly thing embryologists go by)

Chris fingers crossed that all is well next week and you would get a result that is clear and the most efficient for you. Pls pls try not to think too much and stress about it. One week will come and go than before you know iut you will make the decision and be ready to go. I'm rooting for you either way and wishing you a speedy sticky baby. XXXXX

Dwrgi "Old eggs" excuse is endocrinologists life saver so don't listen to that. Why did they take u in the first place if they thought your eggs were bad? And why are they offering a second time with a different trigger? The trigger promotes more egg growth while waiting and I bet they used a strong med and a strong trigger for you. So probably eggs grew too quickly and popped before the collection. Your stims wasn't even 10 days if I remember correctly. For women who have low egg reserves they try to make the egg growth slowly so that they have a more controlled growth and the little ones can catch up and mature. 
I love your Video, it's so inspiring. Hope you can sort out all the beureaucracy etc Hugs and love.

Keeky and Luvy :hugs: :hugs: You will get there. I know it is a rub in the wound when u have someone so close getting BFP. :shrug: But you will be in their shoes one day too.

Keeky are you allowed a tx if you had to?

Luvy I'm glad to see u back hon. Good luck with the drs xx
Desperado is that your doggy going for the watermelon. I love that photo :))

XXXXXX To all. have a great weekend girls.


----------



## Desperado167

Skye ,:hugs:It's a rabbit ,indigo got it for me from goggle :) thank you ,:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

A rabbit? That looks like a doggie. hahahhahahaha!! Well the watermelon makes more sense in that case. hahahahahha!!! LOL! LOL!


----------



## keekeesaurus

skye2010 said:


> Keeky are you allowed a tx if you had to?

I really don't know - because the tumour was oestrogen/progesterone receptor positive I guess they'd be limited as to the kind of meds I could have. My OH is adamant that my health comes first whatever we do and he'd be reluctant for me to have anything that could raise my hormone levels and possibly cause a recurrence. I find the whole thing confusing as I'm not really up on fertility meds and Tx. ATM I'm not on any meds except anti-d's and supplements so I think our train of thought is to TTC (or rather my OH thinks NTNP!) naturally and then if nothing happens by December when I have my next onc appointment then we can take things further. Sometimes if I think about it too much I feel like I could turn into a crazy woman :wacko:.


----------



## Tititimes2

skye2010 said:


> Titi that's great :)))) Woohohhh!!! PGD doesn't cost that much. It is an expense that adds to the IVF but no where as much. I remember it was the same as a egg collection procedure or a little more than that. That's all. If you are covered fro the tx and the meds, that's absolutely wonderful news.
> 
> Honestly I wonder if in the future it would be a standard procedure for IVF. Cause it almost doesn't make sense to go through the whole Hooohaaa (treatment) and leave the choice of embryo to complete luck (Appearance is theonly thing embryologists go by)

Thanks, skye. Yes, I agree. Seems silly insurance doesn't pay for it. But the IVF insurance coordinator at my FS office says that my insurance company has been re-evaluating covering PGD every November for the past few years. I guess some folks feel it makes a lot of sense but you know insurance companies. Why cover something that actually makes some sense???? Hopefully that policy will change in the near future. I know many, many women who would otherwise consider it would greatly benefit from it. I have heard that in most cases it can double your chances of conceiving (whatever that chance may be given your age/medical conditions, etc.). For me, it is the only reason IVF makes sense. I figure give myself a fighting chance starting with a genetically normal embryo and hope for the best. I know things can happen after transfer but statistics do seems to favor better outcomes.

Holy crap. I can't believe I am moving on to IVF. Does anyone else ever feel like "what the %#@!! I can't believe I'm here?!?!?!?!?!?" :shrug: Not the way I every thought I'd do it but, hey, whatever works! :thumbup:

:hugs: ladies


----------



## skye2010

Yeah Hahaha!! When I remember the first time we didn't use a condom in 2008, I thought I'm already pregnant the next day. Also a couple of months later I had a quite a bad cramping one day and I rushed to GP. I insisted I'd be scanned in case I'm having an ectopic. The GP looked at my face as if I'm a lunatic and she said "Yeah but you had a period right? That is impossible" I didn't believe her. Ha ha big F hahahahaha!!!! That was my confidence in my pipes when I started. LOOOONG time ago that is. U are not alone Titi :))))


----------



## 4everyoung

skye2010 said:


> Yeah Hahaha!! When I remember the first time we didn't use a condom in 2008, I thought I'm already pregnant the next day. Also a couple of months later I had a quite a bad cramping one day and I rushed to GP. I insisted I'd be scanned in case I'm having an ectopic. The GP looked at my face as if I'm a lunatic and she said "Yeah but you had a period right? That is impossible" I didn't believe her. Ha ha big F hahahahaha!!!! That was my confidence in my pipes when I started. LOOOONG time ago that is. U are not alone Titi :))))

Oh if it were only so easy!!!! I had a similar experience with my first unprotected sex date with my husband. I was pretty sure that I was done for the next 9 months/18 years :0) 

Anyway, here's to appreciating the blessed event even more when it happens :)


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Not much going on with me. We have decided to try IVF. It will be expensive but so worth it. I want to be a mommy so much. My cousin called me a couple of days ago and told me she was pregnant. After we got off the phone I burst into :cry::cry: This will be her 3rd child. don't get me wrong, I am very Happy for her but crushed at the same time because I want what she has. I tried to talk to her about my dh and I going for IVF...and she answers back with pity in her voice (for me). Sorry to come back after all this time and vent but I knew this was the place to come to.:flower::flower:


Hello Stranger! How are you? It's good to see you back-I think of you often, going to your favourite Malibu restaurant and enjoying life. So pleased that you have decided to go for IVF-yes, it will be worth every penny once you get your own little bb. I am sooooooo rooting for you! God, stories about your cousin, it never ends does it??? Like I said on here before, I wouldn't be at all surprised if my 93 year old neighbour announced she was pregnant. Pregnant women are everywhere-sigh. 

Anyway, good to have you back and stay with us!! We are all here to help you!

I also wish Missy T would come back but she has also gone completely AWOL. Just hope she is okay.

Lots of love hun
Axxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi "Old eggs" excuse is endocrinologists life saver so don't listen to that. Why did they take u in the first place if they thought your eggs were bad? And why are they offering a second time with a different trigger? The trigger promotes more egg growth while waiting and I bet they used a strong med and a strong trigger for you. So probably eggs grew too quickly and popped before the collection. Your stims wasn't even 10 days if I remember correctly. For women who have low egg reserves they try to make the egg growth slowly so that they have a more controlled growth and the little ones can catch up and mature.
> I love your Video, it's so inspiring. Hope you can sort out all the beureaucracy etc Hugs and love.
> 
> XXXXXX To all. have a great weekend girls.

This is EXACTLY what I think, and I have been grappling with this for weeks. I showed this to OH and for the first time, he started to think that perhaps I was right. The worst thing now is that he has decided (without any basis of fact) that our 'issue' is with my eggs (doh-poor sperm count and motility, my sweetness?) and is skipping his vits. I could scream! It is one battle after the next!

Can I just ask, at ARGC they took a blood sample from you every day-what was this for?? 

Anyway, I hope you are managing to rest, and that Shirin has settled back down. I am certain she felt your reaction and got excited too. 

Have a lovely Sunday, hun,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

You will ALL notice that AT LAST I have finally managed to post in response to PART of another user's message!!!!

I am special needs no longer!!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## purplelou

well done Dwrgi!!!

and welcome back luvmydoggies - we missed you!


----------



## Desperado167

purplelou said:


> well done Dwrgi!!!
> 
> and welcome back luvmydoggies - we missed you!

Purple,how are you huni?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Dwrgi said:


> You will ALL notice that AT LAST I have finally managed to post in response to PART of another user's message!!!!
> 
> I am special needs no longer!!!!!!!
> :happydance:

LOVE it! Go Dwrgi! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Dwrgi well done for figuring out how to do posh quoting. Hahahhahahahahhaahaha!!!! :rofl::rofl:
I'm glad your DH is getting to be more interested in the whole IVf procedure. Mine was exactly the same. He was very uninterested in the beginning but as time went by and we couldn't conceive he got desperate himself and started searching for the best solution we could get our hands on. In fact it was him who found the HFEA website and ARGC results. But he still skipped the vits. I just kept nagging. Bit deterrent No? :winkwink: So he sort of gave in just not to be subject to my nags. Hahahhahaha.Especially the drinking and smoking. I would have an absolute fit if he smoked or passed the 2-3 drinks a day or more than twice a week. He realised it was so expensive and difficult the whole thing was in the end. 

ARGC's head dr is a very sharp guy, completely obsessed with hormone levels. He sees very few of the patients himself but checks all the notes and blood results of every woman daily. He starts with the highest dose of meds and gradually decreases it. Also he uses 2 types of meds Fostimon and Merional. One of them raises the eastrogen where as the other raises the Lh I think. So he switches between them depending on your levels. After reading the blood results he gives instructions for the day. How much dose and the exact time. Sometimes you get an instruction to shoot it now, sometimes at 8pm or sometimes even later. I think he instructs the minumum meds as possible to make a slow change than keep adjusting as he goes along. Bit like mixing paint. Second week of the stimms you get one blood scan in the morning and one in the afternoon. Quite different, but apparently women secrete hormones both early morning and after lunch. I guess he compares the change in the result to decide what to do next. Even the trigger was given different doses to each of us. I had to shoot 1 and a half dose. So I had to squirt half of the vial out. He does some of the collections and transfers himself. I never got to meet him though :))
That's all I can think of now. :flower: xx
I missed Missy too actually :) 

Keeky I remember someone mention that a clinic do a tx without the hormone supplements. I don't know if it is possible though. Your oncologist would know best about all this. Hugs!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hello my lovelies! :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: I've missed you! Sorry I've been AWOL all week (if not longer). It's just been a weird week, and my thoughts are so all over the place that every time I start a post I've been unable to finish it for one reason or another. 

We decided to go ahead and do treatment this month (the emotions of which are probably why I'm having a hard time concentrating lately). I started stims on Tuesday (exactly the same protocol as last time, since that's what worked) and had my first follie check yesterday. Looks like I'll have three good follies this time - after 4 days of stims, I had one at 11 and two at 10 (and several little ones around 7). Last time I only had two and got pregnant, so while I used to get excited about three, now I'm a little scared I could end up like Austin (a grad who just had trips after IUI))! :shock: The next follie check is tomorrow morning, and the IUI should be toward the end of this week.

SO much has happened around here in the last week that I can't even remember everything I wanted to comment on! 

HUGE welcome back to Titi and Luvvie!! :hugs:

OMM, DE is a very personal decision, and I think we're all mature enough here to recognize that. I imagine your thoughts on the matter will continue to go back and forth, even after you start treatment. When you and your DH start to second-guess yourselves and doubt the choice you made, go back and remind yourselves of why you made the decision. You might even want to write down all the reasons why you're choosing DE now and date it, so that when questions do come up again, you can refer to that letter you wrote to yourselves and remember why you chose it. Hooray for the :thumbup: from the high-risk dr! But seriously, why do some drs only tell us what they think we want to hear instead of just being straightforward with us? IMO there's no excuse for him telling you one thing and your RE another. I'm glad you were able to get that straightened out. I know it feels like you're waiting forever before you can get started, but it will be here before you know it. :happydance:

Padbrat, I am SO excited for you!!!! How exciting to imagine what your donor looks like - it really does make it more real! At my clinic's DE program, they show you a picture of the potential donors as toddlers (in addition to stats about what they look like, height, weight, education level, etc) so you can see what they looked like as LOs for yourself without compromising their anonymity... any chance you could get a baby pic of your donor? 

Twinkle, I'm glad the HSG went smoothly. :flower:

Dwrgi, congrats on graduating from special needs! :rofl: Keep working on sorting out your next steps. IVF is truly a trial-and-error process - the drs have no idea how that first round is going to go because they cannot accurately predict how your body is going to respond until you get started. That's why an individual's chances of IVF success go up if you go through more than one round. My counselor likes to tell me to view IVF as a very expensive diagnostic test that _might _produce a pregnancy as a bonus, not as a way to get pregnant. The drs can learn a LOT by observing what happens during that first round - how your body responds to stims, how the sperm behave, how fertilization goes, whether or not implantation is successful, etc. So keep at it - if you are willing and able to try again, your clinic (or any other you choose to go to) will be able to take what they learned from this first round and apply it to a second, hopefully giving you a better shot at a baby. :hugs:

Big :hugs::hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## padbrat

Hey lovely ladies! How are we all?

Skye and HA, I meant to ask your opinons (O Oracles of all things IVF related) on the meds they have prescribed? I start steriods in a week or so ish... Not that I have any reason to suppose the drugs are wrong.. just nice to get opinons. LOL

OMM so pleased you have come to a decision hun. I can completely understand what you mean about changing your mind back and forth... we did exactly the same... numerous times.. though it does feel great to make a decision!

Hey Butterfly... happy packing chick!! Hope you catch that O eggy!

Hey Titi... welcome to this crazy world of IVF related stuff... that I have no idea about... but hey, it is like a magical mystery tour... who knows where it will end up with!! LOL

DWRGI... I have a confession... I still don't know how to do the purple boxes thing... I am still special needs.... *sighs... just as I am with IVF stuff .... * sigh sigh

Purps! Hello chicken! Well done on getting that essay done and channelling your energy productively!! I know I would not be anywhere near as disciplined as you!

Twinks.. well done on bravely going through the HSG. It is over and done with now hun!

Hey all lurky ladies... FM, Never, bear, North xx

AFM... well the injections seem to be going OK. I stop the pill on Tuesday... Good Idea HA about the baby photo... I will ask.


----------



## skye2010

Woow HA well done on going ahead finally :)) Good luck with it . Don't worry about the outcome just yet :)) I hope you get your lovely little baby with this tx. Many sticky baby dust. xxxx

Debs what's the question sweetie didn't get that. You are not doing any stimms are you so now they are just getting your lining ready I imagine. 
I got prescribes steroids as well. I think it was around 10mg a day and I used it for almost 2 months after the BFP. It is to supress the immune system.


----------



## HappyAuntie

And to wade into the ongoing PGD discussion...

The reason PGD for aneuploidy (random/uninherited chromosomal error, also called PGS/pre-implantation genetic screening) is not standard for all IVF cycles is because the science just is not there yet. Theoretically, PGD should find every bad embryo and allow only chromosomally normal embryos to be transferred. But for reasons scientists still don't completely understand, studies have shown that it has a very high error rate - false positives/false negatives almost 50% of the time - meaning that roughly half the time, normal embryos are discarded because they've been falsely diagnosed as abnormal, and vice versa. The studies have even shown that when used to compensate for advanced maternal age, recurrent implantation failure or recurrent miscarriage, PGD actually results in _lower _success rates (implantation, clinical pregnancy and live birth rates) than IVF cycles without PGD. That is why, at this point in time, neither the ASRM (American Society for Reproductive Medicine) nor the SART (Society for Assisted Reproductive Technology) recommend PGD for aneuploidy as a way to reduce miscarriage rates. It is also why most US insurance companies will not cover the procedure when it is done strictly because of AMA or recurrent miscarriage. (When PGD is done to diagnose a known inherited disorder, like cystic fibrosis or a translocation for example, the procedure works much better and is much more successful - I guess because it's easier to check one known chromosome for a known error than it is to screen ALL chromosomes for any possible error.) It's an area where more research is desperately needed, and more research is very difficult to accomplish in the US because of political constraints - there is a prohibition on spending federal money to conduct research on embryos.

Here's some basic info:


> However, PGD (referred to as PGS in Europe) for routine aneuploidy screening during IVF for infertile couples has recently come under severe criticism in Europe owing to several prospective, randomized control studies in Holland and Belgium. PGS has failed to show any improvement in IVF clinical outcome per initiated cycle for advanced maternal age, nor for recurrent implantation failure.
> 
> In European studies of even younger, infertile couples, only 36% of embryos subject to PGD were found to be chromosomally normal. When embryos diagnosed as chromosomally abnormal on Day 3 (and, therefore, not transferred to the patient) were re-examined on Day 5, only 54% turned out to have that abnormality. This discordance appears to be mostly due to the wide prevalence of embryo mosaicism. This means that some of the cells in many embryos are normal and some are abnormal. About 50% of embryos in the European studies have thus been found to be mosaic. Therefore, the use of PGS may result in good embryos being discarded (diagnosed as abnormal) and abnormal embryos (diagnosed as normal) being transferred.

This website has a long but pretty clear explanation of the issues in lay terms.

Here's a summary from the New England Journal of Medicine.

Here's a summary from the Genetics and Public Policy Center at Johns Hopkins University.

If DH and I go to IVF, we will not be doing PGD. If it cost a couple hundred bucks or if it were more successful, we'd do it. But we're not willing to pay several thousand extra dollars for a procedure that has a lower success rate and gets the answers wrong a significant portion of the time. That's just my two cents'.


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - you are like our Google - you know everything|!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, Hope you have all had a nice weekend!

Pad- how are those nasty injections going? I hope they are not too sore. how exciting that you get to know some of your donor's characteristics!

HA - I am rooting for you with this cycle. You seem to be such a strong person - I am in awe of you, although this whole ttc business is such an emotional one, you have been so brave in making the descision. 

Omm - how are you doing ? I do not envy you choice of own od DEs. but whichever you end up choosing - that'll be the right choice for you!

Dwrgi - I struggle to get my DH to take his vits too, I leave them out where he can see them, but he manages to get around them, I wish I had advice for you on that one!

hi to the lurking ladies - never, northstar, FM, bearlake, keekee - hope you are ok

Hi Despie :hi: how are you sweetie? Im doing good thank you.

wooly - I hope you're ok and feeling better, Im missing you !

Luv & Titi - I think you are in the right place here with IVF treatments, since a lot of the wonderful ladies here are also doing the same, I will be cheering for you all

Forever - how are you feeling?? are you all ready to get started on your next cycle?

Twinkle- how are you feeling after you hsg? I hope there aren't any after effects or discomfort after that.

Skye - have you recovered from you shock with the heparin needle? I hope so.

Butterfly - how are the arrangements for coming back to the UK coming along??

Lava - I am still very excited about you lieelt boy and girl - have you been thinking about names?

also, anyone who visits the Grads thread, how is MA and Amelia doing? I feel too cheeky going over there.

Im know I missed somebody - sorry if that is you x

huge :hugs: from me to you all xxx

afm - well, only 4 days to go till the scan... I have kept myself very busy, but DH and I have talked about it today. he is going to come with me and then we will see what is there (or not as I feel the case will be) I am going to speak to the haematolgy nurse after the scan, and she hopes to have the blood results for me then, and will speak to the consultant if need be then too. Hope this week goes quickly now!


----------



## purplelou

the information on PGD is very interesting HA, I guess in years to come it will become more accurate when the embryologists are able to identify more genes and what they do etc.


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> HA - you are like our Google - you know everything|!!

LOL - only on things I've already looked in to for myself, which brings me to Deb's question:



padbrat said:


> Skye and HA, I meant to ask your opinons (O Oracles of all things IVF related) on the meds they have prescribed? I start steriods in a week or so ish... Not that I have any reason to suppose the drugs are wrong.. just nice to get opinons. LOL

I have no idea! :haha: Most of the drugs have different names over here, so I'm not familiar with the ones you're on. But if you have questions about them, call the clinic and ask - it's their job to explain things in a way you can understand. My advice is always to ask when in doubt. Ask, ask, ask. I am not afraid of being a pain in the ass at my clinic! :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Pad - steroids (or prednisolone - commonly used in the UK) are used as an anti inflammatory, I give them to people having asthma exacerbations for example, to relieve the inflammation in the airways, they also treat inflammation which happened as a result of auto immune diseases too. Im with HA - ask if you are not sure, cos it's your body that these meds are going in to. (also they can keep you awake at night time - so take them in the morning if possible)


----------



## luvmydoggies

I still need to catch up on reading whats been going on.:blush::blush:

Twinkle- I luv your avatar. I feel the same way.

Dwrgi- How are you lovely? I have thought about you too!!! 

Skye,HA,Pad,Missy, Despi, purple,omm,futuremommie...all of you!:hugs::hugs:

Lava (congrats on boy& girl twins):happydance::happydance:

We are not starting IVF quite yet, we are trying to get the money together first. As soon as we have it, we will go back to our RE and just go for it. Whatever he suggests. I'm estimating a few months till we can afford it.

luv to you all.:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Purple - MA & Amelia are ok - she's swollen & uncomfy from what she says - but Amelia should be here some time next week - depends on what they say on Tues I think!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> And to wade into the ongoing PGD discussion...
> 
> The reason PGD for aneuploidy (random/uninherited chromosomal error, also called PGS/pre-implantation genetic screening) is not standard for all IVF cycles is because the science just is not there yet. Theoretically, PGD should find every bad embryo and allow only chromosomally normal embryos to be transferred. But for reasons scientists still don't completely understand, studies have shown that it has a very high error rate - false positives/false negatives almost 50% of the time - meaning that roughly half the time, normal embryos are discarded because they've been falsely diagnosed as abnormal, and vice versa. The studies have even shown that when used to compensate for advanced maternal age, recurrent implantation failure or recurrent miscarriage, PGD actually results in _lower _success rates (implantation, clinical pregnancy and live birth rates) than IVF cycles without PGD. That is why, at this point in time, neither the ASRM (American Society for Reproductive Medicine) nor the SART (Society for Assisted Reproductive Technology) recommend PGD for aneuploidy as a way to reduce miscarriage rates. It is also why most US insurance companies will not cover the procedure when it is done strictly because of AMA or recurrent miscarriage. (When PGD is done to diagnose a known inherited disorder, like cystic fibrosis or a translocation for example, the procedure works much better and is much more successful - I guess because it's easier to check one known chromosome for a known error than it is to screen ALL chromosomes for any possible error.) It's an area where more research is desperately needed, and more research is very difficult to accomplish in the US because of political constraints - there is a prohibition on spending federal money to conduct research on embryos.
> 
> Here's some basic info:
> 
> 
> However, PGD (referred to as PGS in Europe) for routine aneuploidy screening during IVF for infertile couples has recently come under severe criticism in Europe owing to several prospective, randomized control studies in Holland and Belgium. PGS has failed to show any improvement in IVF clinical outcome per initiated cycle for advanced maternal age, nor for recurrent implantation failure.
> 
> In European studies of even younger, infertile couples, only 36% of embryos subject to PGD were found to be chromosomally normal. When embryos diagnosed as chromosomally abnormal on Day 3 (and, therefore, not transferred to the patient) were re-examined on Day 5, only 54% turned out to have that abnormality. This discordance appears to be mostly due to the wide prevalence of embryo mosaicism. This means that some of the cells in many embryos are normal and some are abnormal. About 50% of embryos in the European studies have thus been found to be mosaic. Therefore, the use of PGS may result in good embryos being discarded (diagnosed as abnormal) and abnormal embryos (diagnosed as normal) being transferred.
> 
> This website has a long but pretty clear explanation of the issues in lay terms.
> 
> Here's a summary from the New England Journal of Medicine.
> 
> Here's a summary from the Genetics and Public Policy Center at Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> If DH and I go to IVF, we will not be doing PGD. If it cost a couple hundred bucks or if it were more successful, we'd do it. But we're not willing to pay several thousand extra dollars for a procedure that has a lower success rate and gets the answers wrong a significant portion of the time. That's just my two cents'.Click to expand...

Oh HA thank you so much for this info!!!! I was thinking about PDG, but my insurance does not cover that, there is no way i am going to take the risk and discard good eggies, after hearing this!!


----------



## onmymind17

Hello my beautiful ladies!!! 

Thank you all so much for your support, and PadBrat, your right, i am so excited now that i have finally made the decision, i have to call tomorrow for my blood work results, and DH and i have decided to use donor eggs either way, I just dont think my numbers would come back good enough for us to use mine, and i keep thinking about the 4 m/c that we have already had, so i know my eggs are not in good shape. Now all i am stressing about is having to jump through all these hoops, its so frustrating, i mean women get pg all the time, do they test them for vaccinations, or for other issues, no, but me i have to go through all this stuff, its not fair that we cant get pg on our own, and now to have to go through this is even worse. I am trying to take it one day at a time, but i am just waiting for the next shoe to drop. I had my mammogram on saturday, it was not as bad as i thought it would be, actually for me the worst part was my rib on my left side, the machine hit me right there and now i have a sore spot lol. So now i have to wait for the results for that, which i should have by the end of the week, and then there is the blood results, the one thing i am worried about is i know i dont have the vaccination for Rubella, i had it when i was a kid, but i guess its gone now. I found this out when i started with my last RE, and they said well if you get the vaccination for it, then you have to wait 3 mo to TTC, and i said i did not want to do that, and she said well no big deal, just stay away from anybody that would have it. Somehow i just know that this is going to be an issue with this new RE, sigh....... I also have the saline test on wed, which i am not looking forward too. One day at a time right? God I wish this was all over and i knew that we would be doing the IVF.


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> I still need to catch up on reading whats been going on.:blush::blush:
> 
> Twinkle- I luv your avatar. I feel the same way.
> 
> Dwrgi- How are you lovely? I have thought about you too!!!
> 
> Skye,HA,Pad,Missy, Despi, purple,omm,futuremommie...all of you!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lava (congrats on boy& girl twins):happydance::happydance:
> 
> We are not starting IVF quite yet, we are trying to get the money together first. As soon as we have it, we will go back to our RE and just go for it. Whatever he suggests. I'm estimating a few months till we can afford it.
> 
> luv to you all.:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

Its good to see you back honey!! And i am so happy that you are going to do the IVF, yeah for joining the IVF team lol. Hopefully you will be able to save the money quickly, and that everything will go smoothly!!


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> And to wade into the ongoing PGD discussion...
> 
> If DH and I go to IVF, we will not be doing PGD. If it cost a couple hundred bucks or if it were more successful, we'd do it. But we're not willing to pay several thousand extra dollars for a procedure that has a lower success rate and gets the answers wrong a significant portion of the time. That's just my two cents'.

HA- happy to see you again! I know for me, I won't do IVF without out it right now. After my recurrent m/c history and the anencephaly dx the last pregnancy (found out my little guy also had trisomy), DH and I need a comfort level that we are starting from a comfortable place. There are no guarantees, but I actually know a few women who have had success (over 40 like me) with an IVF antagonist protocol with PGD. So, for us it makes sense right now.

But again, everybody has to make their own decisions on the TTC journey. And there is no magic recipe. If there is...............some please let me know!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

Why oh why! I have been subjected to a gigantic, swinging baby shower outside my house for the last 6 hours. I went to take the trash out and there are pink and frilly baby stuff all around. Music and joyfulness everywhere :cry:

It is really just so hard sometimes...


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thanks, OMM
I'm scared to do IVF but will never forgive myself if I don't try. I want to be a mommy so much. I'm also so happy that I have a place to come and talk...and know that I have all of you who understand what I'm going through. 

I tried to talk to my newly pregnant cousin about it but she just doesn't get it. She has gotten pregnant very easily with all three pregnancies. This time, when we were talking, I was talking about IVF and she said....ohhhh I have something to tell you....I'm pregnant! I'm so happy for her. But I'm also sad. I know she is very excited and I am too. I'm close to her two little boys, they call me auntie and I send them stuff all the time. I guess, I'm envious because she has this growing family and I have not even been able to start mine. I know, I being a downer but......


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: titi and lmd, it is hard to keep seeing all these reminders :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi well done for figuring out how to do posh quoting. Hahahhahahahahhaahaha!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> I'm glad your DH is getting to be more interested in the whole IVf procedure. Mine was exactly the same. He was very uninterested in the beginning but as time went by and we couldn't conceive he got desperate himself and started searching for the best solution we could get our hands on. In fact it was him who found the HFEA website and ARGC results. But he still skipped the vits. I just kept nagging. Bit deterrent No? :winkwink: So he sort of gave in just not to be subject to my nags. Hahahhahaha.Especially the drinking and smoking. I would have an absolute fit if he smoked or passed the 2-3 drinks a day or more than twice a week. He realised it was so expensive and difficult the whole thing was in the end.
> 
> ARGC's head dr is a very sharp guy, completely obsessed with hormone levels. He sees very few of the patients himself but checks all the notes and blood results of every woman daily. He starts with the highest dose of meds and gradually decreases it. Also he uses 2 types of meds Fostimon and Merional. One of them raises the eastrogen where as the other raises the Lh I think. So he switches between them depending on your levels. After reading the blood results he gives instructions for the day. How much dose and the exact time. Sometimes you get an instruction to shoot it now, sometimes at 8pm or sometimes even later. I think he instructs the minumum meds as possible to make a slow change than keep adjusting as he goes along. Bit like mixing paint. Second week of the stimms you get one blood scan in the morning and one in the afternoon. Quite different, but apparently women secrete hormones both early morning and after lunch. I guess he compares the change in the result to decide what to do next. Even the trigger was given different doses to each of us. I had to shoot 1 and a half dose. So I had to squirt half of the vial out. He does some of the collections and transfers himself. I never got to meet him though :))
> That's all I can think of now. :flower: xx
> I missed Missy too actually :)
> 
> Keeky I remember someone mention that a clinic do a tx without the hormone supplements. I don't know if it is possible though. Your oncologist would know best about all this. Hugs!!!

That is soooooo thorough Skye, and no wonder results are so high with this level of care. A question though, if you are living outside London, do people just hang around the hospital if they have to do two blood scans a day??? The best idea would be to book a room in the hospital, clearly! :rofl:

Do you know what levels they are looking for? Also, what is an E level-is that oestrodol?? Sorry for all the questions....

Incidentally, and this is for anybody with a low amh, I came across a thread by a woman over the weekend-she was 47 with an amh of 0.7 p/mol. She managed to conceive with a natural IVF cycle-where they develop the eggs really slowly, and she only started stimming with a really low dose on CD9/10. Her second attempt she had three eggs (incredible with this amh!), which all fertilised, and one went on to become her second child! She was endorsing this method as the only way to go for women with low amh, which is what Skye was saying about taking time with the stimms. She was called Gosling and was on fertilityfriends. Really interesting story.

Anyway, hello to you all and I hope that you are all well!

Lots of love to all you lovely lovely women!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> Thanks, OMM
> I'm scared to do IVF but will never forgive myself if I don't try. I want to be a mommy so much. I'm also so happy that I have a place to come and talk...and know that I have all of you who understand what I'm going through.
> 
> I tried to talk to my newly pregnant cousin about it but she just doesn't get it. She has gotten pregnant very easily with all three pregnancies. This time, when we were talking, I was talking about IVF and she said....ohhhh I have something to tell you....I'm pregnant! I'm so happy for her. But I'm also sad. I know she is very excited and I am too. I'm close to her two little boys, they call me auntie and I send them stuff all the time. I guess, I'm envious because she has this growing family and I have not even been able to start mine. I know, I being a downer but......

Honey dont be scared of IVF, just think of each shot and each step as a small piece of building your baby. I guess for me i have been through so much, i am looking forward to the IVF for the simple reason that i will get my baby, finally lol.

Ugh i am sorry about your cousin, while i know she is excited you dont tell someone right after they told you they are doing IVF, that they are pg. I am sending you super big warm hugs, and no your not being a downer, thats what we are all here for is support, dont you worry, you post whatever you need to and we will all be here to give you a hug!!:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Titi - It is very hard when you are feeling low, to have reminders like this hanging around, it's like salt rubbed into a wound!

Luv - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Im sorry aboud your conversation with your cousin - obviously she is excited but it was bit insensitive to do that especially when you were telling her about your IVF.


----------



## FionaJames24

luvmydoggies - I know just what you mean about being envious when you see growing families - it's horrible to feel that way but I'm sure we all do. I'm trying to hard not to be down about not getting pregnant each month, I don't want to become obsessed about it but all that happens is I act bright and breezy but inside I feel like I'm permanently stressed out - no good I know! My meltdown moment came on Saturday, when I was at a party and someone was talking to me about how a mutual friend was pregnant at 40, and she was saying 'why on earth would anyone want a toddler running around them at 40..etc etc'. I just smiled and nodded but these people who are lucky enough to have children at a younger age just don't seem to understand the longing. I find other women who have had children in their twenties the most judgemental. It's probably me imagining it, but I just feel so impatient - I've been trying for two years now but with every passing month I just feel worse and worse. Anyway..sorry...as you can tell I just started my P today.... xx


----------



## padbrat

hey OMM... I know how you feel ... all the blood tests and scans seem like they are never gonna end! But... like you say, one test... one scan at a time and they will all be done... Plus I would rather they were careful and checked everything out then pay for all the meds etc and then get to the tx and they say "opps we can't carry on because of X,Y, Z".... 

Titi and Fiona... we all know that horrible feeling of salt being forceably shoved into those raw wounds... just know you can come and rant to us and we will understand.

PGD... well, I take your points HA. I had picked up on the success rate thing you mentioned... and also when we looked at it as an option because my translocation is so rare they would have had to have construced a probe specially for me, which would have added thousands to the cost... that plus the risks of my ever aging eggs tipped the balance for me... but as has been pointed out, it is such an individual journey we are all on and we all must chose for ourselves. But I do love all of the info you dig up for us hun x

Purps, HA and Skye, I have been prescribed 25mg of steriods, as Skye says to supress the immune system and counter act the very disputed condition of NK cells. So I know all about that... I was wondering about the Progynova and the other injection stuff... but like HA says, it all has different names, so no worries.

Hey everyone else... mucho luvs!


----------



## onmymind17

Well ladies i am one step closer, they know i dont have the Rubella vaccine, but we can still procede with the IVF, whoo hoo. She said we would have to wait for a month to TTC but my other RE's office said 3 months, and i just dont want to risk it that i get the vaccine and then something happens because of the vaccine. So provided my mammogram results are clear, and i have the saline test on wed and if all is clear with that, we should be good to go. Oh and she did tell me my AMH is at 0.57, so we will defiantly be using donor eggs. OMG, this could really happen lol.!!


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> hey OMM... I know how you feel ... all the blood tests and scans seem like they are never gonna end! But... like you say, one test... one scan at a time and they will all be done... Plus I would rather they were careful and checked everything out then pay for all the meds etc and then get to the tx and they say "opps we can't carry on because of X,Y, Z"....
> 
> Titi and Fiona... we all know that horrible feeling of salt being forceably shoved into those raw wounds... just know you can come and rant to us and we will understand.
> 
> PGD... well, I take your points HA. I had picked up on the success rate thing you mentioned... and also when we looked at it as an option because my translocation is so rare they would have had to have construced a probe specially for me, which would have added thousands to the cost... that plus the risks of my ever aging eggs tipped the balance for me... but as has been pointed out, it is such an individual journey we are all on and we all must chose for ourselves. But I do love all of the info you dig up for us hun x
> 
> Purps, HA and Skye, I have been prescribed 25mg of steriods, as Skye says to supress the immune system and counter act the very disputed condition of NK cells. So I know all about that... I was wondering about the Progynova and the other injection stuff... but like HA says, it all has different names, so no worries.
> 
> Hey everyone else... mucho luvs!

Mucho hugs hun-great to see you so buoyant!
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies i am one step closer, they know i dont have the Rubella vaccine, but we can still procede with the IVF, whoo hoo. She said we would have to wait for a month to TTC but my other RE's office said 3 months, and i just dont want to risk it that i get the vaccine and then something happens because of the vaccine. So provided my mammogram results are clear, and i have the saline test on wed and if all is clear with that, we should be good to go. Oh and she did tell me my AMH is at 0.57, so we will defiantly be using donor eggs. OMG, this could really happen lol.!!

Brilliant news Chris-all sounds good to me. Yes, how brilliant, it is really happening! Fantastic girl! We shall whoop whoop you all the way there-and HA, and Luv, and Pad!! AND FM-do you have your first scan tomorrow???? Or an appointment with your consultant?? AND Purple-four days to go, and you are an inspiration in calm!! I am positive you will get good results, and also a good idea to ask about the blood tests. I am rooting for you hun!

Thinking of you all, and sending HUGE hugs!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

OMM - Ohhhh O
I am getting so excited for you!!!!!! you are nearly there hun!

HA - how's everything with you this time? Im thinking about you xx

dwrgi - lol! bless you, I think I am too busy at work and too tired at home to think about the what-ifs, although it creeps into my head when I have a minute and then there is a LOT of stomach churning and pulse racing going on.... DH has found a distracting technique - and that is, he records episodes of Bridezilla, they are so crazy on that show, he is a love!

to all my other lovely friends - hope you are all ok, sending you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I should also point out that we need some BFPs on this thread, it is just time! it has to be time, don't you all think.

Lou xx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> OMM - Ohhhh O
> I am getting so excited for you!!!!!! you are nearly there hun!
> 
> HA - how's everything with you this time? Im thinking about you xx
> 
> dwrgi - lol! bless you, I think I am too busy at work and too tired at home to think about the what-ifs, although it creeps into my head when I have a minute and then there is a LOT of stomach churning and pulse racing going on.... DH has found a distracting technique - and that is, he records episodes of Bridezilla, they are so crazy on that show, he is a love!
> 
> to all my other lovely friends - hope you are all ok, sending you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I should also point out that we need some BFPs on this thread, it is just time! it has to be time, don't you all think.
> 
> Lou xx

Completely agree! Come on girls! Let's think positive for our BFPs!! :happydance::happydance: (Purple-Your hubby sounds absolutely ACE!!).


----------



## skye2010

HA woow thank you for the detailed explanation. Where are you at with the tx. Hope is going all great. xx

Lois I hope that everything is good on your scan. Lot's and lot's of love and fairy dust. I am rooting for you. I felt better after a sleep that night thank you. xxxx

Luvy it really isn't nice to have someone so close being pregnant in your face. HUGS!! But at least you have a good plan and a goal :) Don't be too scared with IVF. It is intense but it gives you a sense of purpose and you don't feel the strain at all during the tx. We will all support you when you get there xxxx

Chris I'm so glad that you are out of the deep end of not knowing what to chose. Woohoooo. It will all be very easy after this. Waiting a few more months is really nothing when you think you have waited for such a long time. You are one step closer to your baby every day hon xxx

Titi there is absolutely not a magic recipe at all :)) The magic is in the hands of God, if you believe. If not you can say it's just a coincidence. No tx is guarantee for a baby. But there are variables that you can try to twist towards what works :) For you, I think PGD does make sense and I really hope it works. xxx 

Butterfly did you get any answers from ARGC at all? How are you hon?

Debs Progynova seems to be raising oestogen levels. That thickens your womb lining. . Progestrone suppositories stops the lining from shedding. So they are trying to get your body ready for the transfer. Good luck hon xxxx

Amanda e is oestrodial :) I don't know how to spell it that's all LOL!!! I don't know what levels they were after but they did take in women with lower AMH as well I think. I can find out if u want. Woow for that woman who had the baby with low AMH. Where did she do the tx? Maybe worth talking to her dr????

Hi Fiona, we had a young girl giving us a piece of her mind a few weeks ago. She called us old hags. Hahahhahahahahahaaa!!!! Also BFP at a younger age isn't always a luck. I had quite a few friends and acquintances who went through an abortion. I know it is not a nice thing to go through. But all these women were desperately in need of their circumstances to stay stable at the time. Bearing a baby that you can't provide and care for is even worst than having a baby running around at 40. I was quite shocked when I sew a 66 year old woman giving birth to triplets in India.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ldest-world-birth-triplets-IVF-treatment.html

and a 70 year old
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1031722/Worlds-oldest-mother-gives-birth-twins-70.html

Don't think that's appropriate but it has happened. So really pay no attention to people who put you down like that xx

Twinks how u doing hon xxx


----------



## padbrat

Wahooooo OMM! Yes, another step down for you!:happydance:

Dwrgi... yea I am in quite a bouyant mood... had so much bad luck lately.. and last Friday my luck changed in a very minor way for the better... since then little good things have been happening... I am hoping my streak lasts for the tx and then a healthy baby:baby:... who knows if it will:happydance:, but we can hope can't we?

Purps... awesome distraction techniques... I love Bridezilla.. it is mental!! Absolutely cracks me up!!:haha:

Skye... as ever the oracle!:hugs: How are you and your lovely baby girl?:kiss:

OOO nearly forgot... OMM... my Consultant has told me to stay on aspirin and 5mg folic acid with my treatment, but to quit all of the Pregnacare, Vit D and Omega 3,6 and 9 I was taking. Don't know if that helps?

HA - how is it all ticking along with you?

Everyone else... I am still feeling strangely jubilant for no reason... may be cos Hubby is away and I have FULL control of the TV remote?..:haha: But Mucho Luvs x


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Wahooooo OMM! Yes, another step down for you!:happydance:
> 
> OOO nearly forgot... OMM... my Consultant has told me to stay on aspirin and 5mg folic acid with my treatment, but to quit all of the Pregnacare, Vit D and Omega 3,6 and 9 I was taking. Don't know if that helps?
> 
> Everyone else... I am still feeling strangely jubilant for no reason... may be cos Hubby is away and I have FULL control of the TV remote?..:haha: But Mucho Luvs x

Hmmmm very interesting, the high risk doc said that he will have me on baby asprin when i get pg, i asked if i should start it before and he said no, he said it helps the placenta grow, but if thats the case than why not get on it now right, they also told me about the folic acid, but i will wait a bit before taking that, if i take too much i get a rash in the crook of my arm, i will deal with it for the baby though, as for the Omega's she wanted me on them with the pre natal, i told her i could not because i get a nasty headache from it, so she relented on that one. Thanks for the information honey, i am going to stock up on folic acid lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Getting very excited for you ladies, particularly Chris and Debs :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes for sure we need some good news and BFPs!

Purple, have everything crossed for you for Thursday (or was it Friday?!), sounds like you have done a good job of keeping yourself busy :hugs::hugs:

Skye, no I have heard nothing from ARGC, not very impressed! Must have been over a week ago that I contacted them, if not longer!

So I am heading to the UK in a couple of days for a weekend of :sex: lol. Hoping I O at the normal time so that I am covered for this month!


----------



## Tititimes2

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies i am one step closer, they know i dont have the Rubella vaccine, but we can still procede with the IVF, whoo hoo. She said we would have to wait for a month to TTC but my other RE's office said 3 months, and i just dont want to risk it that i get the vaccine and then something happens because of the vaccine.

OMM- so happy for you moving closer to your goal! I also had a surprise with the Rubella vaccine thing. Although I had it as child it had effectively "worn off." We talked about it at length and my FS really said it was our decision so we talked about it and I talked to my mom (love her advice!) and we ended up getting the vaccine. But at that point, we were ok with waiting and it was only a month (not 3!) so it wasn't too bad. But the risk of actually getting Rubella while pregnant is soooooo small.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hate to read and run but off to work I go. Will catch up later.

Have a wonderful, fan-tabu-lous day ladies!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Lots of exciting things going on here. Keep up the PMA! Ok, I'll go back to lurking. Just wanted to pop in and say "hi". Love y'all.


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Getting very excited for you ladies, particularly Chris and Debs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yes for sure we need some good news and BFPs!
> 
> Purple, have everything crossed for you for Thursday (or was it Friday?!), sounds like you have done a good job of keeping yourself busy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Skye, no I have heard nothing from ARGC, not very impressed! Must have been over a week ago that I contacted them, if not longer!
> 
> So I am heading to the UK in a couple of days for a weekend of :sex: lol. Hoping I O at the normal time so that I am covered for this month!

LOL, thanks honey, i am too scared to get real excited yet, but its starting to creep up on me that this migh actually happen!!! OMG, now i am worrying about the money and can we get enough for it lol. I am trying to think positive and yet remain cautious all at the same time lol. One good thing when i talked to the nurse yesterday she had asked if i made the appt for the psych consult yet and i said no, and she said why not, and i said i am too afraid something will go wrong and we wont be able to do it, and she said, i dont see that happening, im pretty sure you will be able to do it, so that was a good sign lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Tititimes2 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i am one step closer, they know i dont have the Rubella vaccine, but we can still procede with the IVF, whoo hoo. She said we would have to wait for a month to TTC but my other RE's office said 3 months, and i just dont want to risk it that i get the vaccine and then something happens because of the vaccine.
> 
> OMM- so happy for you moving closer to your goal! I also had a surprise with the Rubella vaccine thing. Although I had it as child it had effectively "worn off." We talked about it at length and my FS really said it was our decision so we talked about it and I talked to my mom (love her advice!) and we ended up getting the vaccine. But at that point, we were ok with waiting and it was only a month (not 3!) so it wasn't too bad. But the risk of actually getting Rubella while pregnant is soooooo small.Click to expand...

See i am just so worried that if i get it now, that in a month it wont be totaly gone, and something will happen, and like you said the risk is so small, i am hoping to be able to start the IVF right away, and knowing my luck they would do it real quick and i would be stuck. I figure i will get the vaccine after i have the baby.


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!!!! How are all my lovely ladies today? I agree with Purple we need some bfp's in here, come on ladies, we can do this!!!!! :happydance: OK off to work for me, tomorrow is my saline test, and if i make it through that we should be good!!!! I love you all!!


----------



## purplelou

I checked "the green book" which is the bible as far as vaccinations go and I think this link should take you there (this is the rubella chapter) if anyone wants more information: 

https://www.dh.gov.uk/prod_consum_d.../@dh/@en/documents/digitalasset/dh_122641.pdf

(Green Book, Department of Health Uk 2010 updated)


Im currently waiting for clients to arrive so I thought I'd add that whilst I am waiting


----------



## NorthStar

I had the Rubella (German measles we called it) as a child but 30 years later I'm still immune, so didn't need a shot. I should add that I was tested overseas, useless Doc I've seen here in the UK didn't even ask me about rubella.

I know with regular measles that they are making a comeback in Europe due to less people vaccinating their kids, but IDK about Rubella, haven't heard of anyone catching it in years.


----------



## purplelou

Northstar - Rubella is very rare (because it is included in the MMR vaccine)


----------



## onmymind17

Purple thanks for the info on the Rubella, i will check that out, i am not too worried about it though, i knew when my sister had my niece that i probably did not have the vaccine any more since she did not have it, and that was 12 years ago lol.

Soooooooooooooooo ladies i was right not to get too excited, i just hit a MAJOR freaking roadblock, i found out that to do the donor egg cycle, its going to cost me 25 thousand dollars out of pocket, that is not even including the fact that they would use all my insurance money for the medical side of it. They are charging 13 thousand dollars just for the donor and agency fee!! So, i am thinking i am going to just do the IVF with my own eggs. Oh and i got my results from my day 3 tests, and i have to say i am amazed, i knew my AMH was 0.57, but now i found out my FSH is 7.61, My E2 or estrogen is 45, and my LH is at 3.88, all of these are within normal levels, so maybe, just maybe i have a shot at this with my own eggs. What do you ladies think?


----------



## purplelou

OMM - wow. I don't really understand the american system but that sounds wildly expensive!! is "out of pocket" the amount you actually have to pay??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

wanted to come in and update everyone on us. 

If your interested, You can click to unhide. Miss and love you all, Praying for more bfp's and lots of babydust for you ladies. Your always in my heart and prayers. :hug:



Spoiler
We've hit 38wks by the grace of God. 

Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:

We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:

I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:

At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over! I'll keep you posted once she arrives.


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- I am so excited for you!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Can't wait to see pics of that little girl! Just remember we are all here hoping, wishing and praying for a easy and blessed delivery.

Yayay!


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> wanted to come in and update everyone on us.
> 
> If your interested, You can click to unhide. Miss and love you all, Praying for more bfp's and lots of babydust for you ladies. Your always in my heart and prayers. :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> We've hit 38wks by the grace of God.
> 
> Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:
> 
> We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:
> 
> I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over! I'll keep you posted once she arrives.

Oh, MA, this made me cry... I am so very happy for you. I can't wait to hear that she has arrived! Good luck to the three of you-I bet you can't sleep for excitement!

The very best of love to you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Mommy's angel, thank you for the update, Im so happy that you are both doing well, and not long until you get to meet Amelia - best wishes for Thursday. Ill be thinking about you and hoping everything goes beautifully for you both xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Chris-how are you hun? It sounds like it's one step forward two backwards, and I soooooooo know how that feels. Hang on in there hun.:thumbup:

What does the insurance cover and how much would you have to fork out yourself? I am not sure what these levels mean, but if they are within normal level, then that is good. What your amh level means is that you probably won't produce many eggs, although you do read about people with this level getting three, although this is more the exception to the rule. The success rate of IVF is always better the more eggs you have. It's simply down to maths. If you produce one egg, then it COULD be the one, you just never know. It is a complete gamble, but it's a real gamble with real money and real consequences. 

I think if I could scrape together the money I would go for DE, myself, although I am not saying that this is what you should do. You know in your heart what is right for you. You don't want to have any regrets about doing DE other your own eggs. The critical fact is whether you can have one or more cycles, just in case the first one doesn't work, and only you can decide how many you can go for....

Good luck hun, and whatever you decide, we shall be here for you!

Lots of love, A
xxxxxxx:flower::flower:


----------



## padbrat

MA - Yay! I can't believe Amelia will be here on Thursday! I am hoping that everything goes so smoothly and as painlessly as possible!

OMM - I know when I looked at DE in the UK it was double in cost what I am now paying abroad. I am very happy with my choice. Why not explore other options outside of the US?

Hey all!! Luvs and hugs all round!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> OMM - wow. I don't really understand the american system but that sounds wildly expensive!! is "out of pocket" the amount you actually have to pay??

Yes the out of pocket is what we would have to pay, they said my insurance will cover the donor, but all it covers is the medical end of it, so her b/w, and u/s and the actuall retrevial, i dont have any insurance for meds so i would have to pay for her's and mine for the cycle, then there is the 13K that is the donor/agency fee, plus i would have to pay $288 for a blood test for her to make sure she did not have HIV, or Hep, or any of those things, they wont put that through insurance so we have to pay that out of pocket too, plus i have to pay 20% of the procedure that goes through the insurance which is about $1600, its just nuts, and i am so bummed out that nobody can help people that really need it, they all have to get their money, its like they dont care about the women, just how much they can make. Its ok though, we are going to give my eggs a shot, and pray, and if it does not work, then i am done!!


----------



## onmymind17

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> wanted to come in and update everyone on us.
> 
> If your interested, You can click to unhide. Miss and love you all, Praying for more bfp's and lots of babydust for you ladies. Your always in my heart and prayers. :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> We've hit 38wks by the grace of God.
> 
> Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:
> 
> We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:
> 
> I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:
> 
> At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over! I'll keep you posted once she arrives.

Oh honey fantastic news, i am so happy for you, OMG, you will get to hold Amelia in two days!!!!! How freaking exciting!!! Congrats honey, and well done for making it this far!!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hey Chris-how are you hun? It sounds like it's one step forward two backwards, and I soooooooo know how that feels. Hang on in there hun.:thumbup:
> 
> What does the insurance cover and how much would you have to fork out yourself? I am not sure what these levels mean, but if they are within normal level, then that is good. What your amh level means is that you probably won't produce many eggs, although you do read about people with this level getting three, although this is more the exception to the rule. The success rate of IVF is always better the more eggs you have. It's simply down to maths. If you produce one egg, then it COULD be the one, you just never know. It is a complete gamble, but it's a real gamble with real money and real consequences.
> 
> I think if I could scrape together the money I would go for DE, myself, although I am not saying that this is what you should do. You know in your heart what is right for you. You don't want to have any regrets about doing DE other your own eggs. The critical fact is whether you can have one or more cycles, just in case the first one doesn't work, and only you can decide how many you can go for....
> 
> Good luck hun, and whatever you decide, we shall be here for you!
> 
> Lots of love, A
> xxxxxxx:flower::flower:

Thanks honey, i am hanging lol, as for your question my insurance will only cover her medical so her u/s and b/w and the actual retreval, what we would have to pay is a total of 25 thousand dollars, thats 13K for the donor/agency fee, and between 4 and 8K for meds for her and I, and $1600 which would be the 20% i have to pay for the IVF procedure, and $288 for a blood test for her, so yeah there is no way we could come up with 25 thousand dollars, especially since there is no guarantee that we would have a baby even with donor eggs, As for responding to the meds, i do quite well for someone my age lol, the last IUI we did we used Clomid followed up with 75ml of gonal F for 4 days, and i had 3 mature eggs, and that was just on clomid. Every time we did the IUI's i always had 5 or more eggs, now granted that last IUI was almost a year ago, but i believe that i will produce quite a few eggs. And your right, its a matter of numbers, at this point all we can do is try, my eggs and see what happens. Also if we do a cycle with my eggs, we might have enough insurance money to do two cycles, i guess all i can do is wait and see, but i know we cannot afford what would be the amount of a new car to do this.


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> MA - Yay! I can't believe Amelia will be here on Thursday! I am hoping that everything goes so smoothly and as painlessly as possible!
> 
> OMM - I know when I looked at DE in the UK it was double in cost what I am now paying abroad. I am very happy with my choice. Why not explore other options outside of the US?
> 
> Hey all!! Luvs and hugs all round!

I have thought about that, and can do some checking, maybe in Canada or something, not sure just yet, but for some stupid reason, i am ok with using my eggs, i know i would have a better chance at donor eggs, but with this, i now feel in my heart that we are supposed to do this one with my eggs, and that it will work, maybe i am stupid, but i have to give it a try you know what i mean.


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> OMM - wow. I don't really understand the american system but that sounds wildly expensive!! is "out of pocket" the amount you actually have to pay??
> 
> Yes the out of pocket is what we would have to pay, they said my insurance will cover the donor, but all it covers is the medical end of it, so her b/w, and u/s and the actuall retrevial, i dont have any insurance for meds so i would have to pay for her's and mine for the cycle, then there is the 13K that is the donor/agency fee, plus i would have to pay $288 for a blood test for her to make sure she did not have HIV, or Hep, or any of those things, they wont put that through insurance so we have to pay that out of pocket too, plus i have to pay 20% of the procedure that goes through the insurance which is about $1600, its just nuts, and i am so bummed out that nobody can help people that really need it, they all have to get their money, its like they dont care about the women, just how much they can make. Its ok though, we are going to give my eggs a shot, and pray, and if it does not work, then i am done!!Click to expand...


Chris, I'm so sorry! What a blow to the gut!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

What is the donor/agency fee for? What does it actually go to? Is the donor recruited by your clinic or an outside agency? Would you have to pay the same fee if you had a known donor (if you recruited a friend/relative willing to donate)?

Your FSH looks very promising in terms of IVF response. :thumbup: The way my dr explained it is that AMH gives a long-term outlook in terms of ovarian reserve, while FSH is a predictor of short-term (near future) ovarian response. So I have to think you have a great shot at a good response. 

:hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, just sort of cruising along.... Everything looked good on Monday - one at 16 and two at 14, and my E2 was up to 398. :thumbup: My next check is in the morning. I suspect they'll probably trigger me tomorrow or Thurs, so the IUI would be on Fri or Sat. I should know tomorrow. 

I'm remarkably laid back about this cycle so far. I kind of don't care at this point, which I know sounds odd but there it is. (I'm sure I'll feel differently in the tww.) It's either going to happen or it isn't, but no amount of obsessing or worrying on my part is going to influence that, and I don't have the energy to obsess or worry about it right now, so screw it. I take my shots when my reminder alarm goes off, and I kind of forget about it the rest of the day.

Maybe this is just all my subconscious making a futile effort to protect me from grief or disappointment by not letting me get my hopes up, but whatever - it's working for me right now, so I'll go with it. :coolio:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chris-how are you hun? It sounds like it's one step forward two backwards, and I soooooooo know how that feels. Hang on in there hun.:thumbup:
> 
> What does the insurance cover and how much would you have to fork out yourself? I am not sure what these levels mean, but if they are within normal level, then that is good. What your amh level means is that you probably won't produce many eggs, although you do read about people with this level getting three, although this is more the exception to the rule. The success rate of IVF is always better the more eggs you have. It's simply down to maths. If you produce one egg, then it COULD be the one, you just never know. It is a complete gamble, but it's a real gamble with real money and real consequences.
> 
> I think if I could scrape together the money I would go for DE, myself, although I am not saying that this is what you should do. You know in your heart what is right for you. You don't want to have any regrets about doing DE other your own eggs. The critical fact is whether you can have one or more cycles, just in case the first one doesn't work, and only you can decide how many you can go for....
> 
> Good luck hun, and whatever you decide, we shall be here for you!
> 
> Lots of love, A
> xxxxxxx:flower::flower:
> 
> Thanks honey, i am hanging lol, as for your question my insurance will only cover her medical so her u/s and b/w and the actual retreval, what we would have to pay is a total of 25 thousand dollars, thats 13K for the donor/agency fee, and between 4 and 8K for meds for her and I, and $1600 which would be the 20% i have to pay for the IVF procedure, and $288 for a blood test for her, so yeah there is no way we could come up with 25 thousand dollars, especially since there is no guarantee that we would have a baby even with donor eggs, As for responding to the meds, i do quite well for someone my age lol, the last IUI we did we used Clomid followed up with 75ml of gonal F for 4 days, and i had 3 mature eggs, and that was just on clomid. Every time we did the IUI's i always had 5 or more eggs, now granted that last IUI was almost a year ago, but i believe that i will produce quite a few eggs. And your right, its a matter of numbers, at this point all we can do is try, my eggs and see what happens. Also if we do a cycle with my eggs, we might have enough insurance money to do two cycles, i guess all i can do is wait and see, but i know we cannot afford what would be the amount of a new car to do this.Click to expand...

Oh hun, it is a complete nightmare, isn't it?? Well, whatever you decide to do, I'm with you on it, and will be keeping all my fingers crossed that you have success. You SO deserve it!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> MA - Yay! I can't believe Amelia will be here on Thursday! I am hoping that everything goes so smoothly and as painlessly as possible!
> 
> OMM - I know when I looked at DE in the UK it was double in cost what I am now paying abroad. I am very happy with my choice. Why not explore other options outside of the US?
> 
> Hey all!! Luvs and hugs all round!
> 
> I have thought about that, and can do some checking, maybe in Canada or something, not sure just yet, but for some stupid reason, i am ok with using my eggs, i know i would have a better chance at donor eggs, but with this, i now feel in my heart that we are supposed to do this one with my eggs, and that it will work, maybe i am stupid, but i have to give it a try you know what i mean.Click to expand...

I know what you mean-you'd always wonder 'what if' if you didn't give your own eggs a try, and it does look as if you produce a good supply each time. So, now, for omega oils for quality and Royal Jelly too, and maybe a bit of DHEA just for luck so they can be the best eggs ever!!!

:flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, just sort of cruising along.... Everything looked good on Monday - one at 16 and two at 14, and my E2 was up to 398. :thumbup: My next check is in the morning. I suspect they'll probably trigger me tomorrow or Thurs, so the IUI would be on Fri or Sat. I should know tomorrow.
> 
> I'm remarkably laid back about this cycle so far. I kind of don't care at this point, which I know sounds odd but there it is. (I'm sure I'll feel differently in the tww.) It's either going to happen or it isn't, but no amount of obsessing or worrying on my part is going to influence that, and I don't have the energy to obsess or worry about it right now, so screw it. I take my shots when my reminder alarm goes off, and I kind of forget about it the rest of the day.
> 
> Maybe this is just all my subconscious making a futile effort to protect me from grief or disappointment by not letting me get my hopes up, but whatever - it's working for me right now, so I'll go with it. :coolio:

That sounds marvellous HA, and I am so excited for you. I can understand how you feel about being blase (with a whatyoumacallit above the e) about it, and I seriously don't think that this attitude will do you any harn either! I am rooting for you hun and keeping everything crossed!

Good luck hun!
Axxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody! How are you all??? Just wondered whether all the ones who have been trying to get pregnant since FOREVER ever have moments when they feel that they just want to give up??? Everything is a battle, doors are closed in your face more often than opened, and the stress of the research and the unknown aspect of it all, is just so overwhelming...

I am seriously getting my head more and more around the idea that it is just not meant to be for me. I just think that I'm one of the statistics that just couldn't get preggers, and everybody knows one of those, 'bless her heart.'

It is so hard. I found out by following another girl's cycle at ARGC that the cycle cost £12000 FOR ONE round of IVF. OMG! Who on earth can afford that?? I can't afford to sell my house to pay for that for a BFN! To be left with nothing. IVF Wales-'Get in touch in January'. Grr. My clinic-'bless you, it's your eggs dear. Get used to it.' IUI-blinking disaster. IVF-even more of a blinking disaster and £5000 down the pan.

Sorry to be so doom and gloom, but I'm watching my life slip by because I'm so focused on this one little thing, which is so fundamentally huge, and getting nowhere fast, it is just nuts, when you think about it. 

It's basically all about the haves and have nots, and if, like my brother who HAS and has more than enough money to fund his fiancee's treatment, then you're laughing. If you are a have not, then it's 'Tough, you just haven't got the money love, this means no kids.' How is that fair?????

Oh dear, I'm going to go and sort myself out before my next class arrives-I'm just overwhelmed and exhausted by it all.

Sorry sorry sorry guys! :nope::nope::nope:

Oh, and FM if you're reading, GOOD LUCK!! I am sooooooo rooting for you, hun!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> Hi everybody! How are you all??? Just wondered whether all the ones who have been trying to get pregnant since FOREVER ever have moments when they feel that they just want to give up??? Everything is a battle, doors are closed in your face more often than opened, and the stress of the research and the unknown aspect of it all, is just so overwhelming...
> 
> I am seriously getting my head more and more around the idea that it is just not meant to be for me. I just think that I'm one of the statistics that just couldn't get preggers, and everybody knows one of those, 'bless her heart.'
> 
> It is so hard. I found out by following another girl's cycle at ARGC that the cycle cost £12000 FOR ONE cycle of IVF. OMG! Who on earth can aford that?? I can't afford to sell my house to pay for that for a BFN! To be left with nothing. IVF Wales-get in touch in January. Grr. My clinic-bless you, it's your eggs dear. Get used to it. IUI-blinking disaster. IVF-even more of a blinking disaster and £5000 down the pan.
> 
> Sorry to be so doom and gloom, but I'm watching my life slip by so focused on this one little thing, which is so fundamentally huge, and getting nowhere fast, it is just nuts, when you think about it.
> 
> It's basically all about the haves and have nots, and if, like my brother who HAS and has more than enough money to fund his fiancee's treatment, then you're laughing. If you are a have not, then it's 'tough, you just haven't got the money love, this means no kids.' How is that fair?????
> 
> Oh dear, I'm going to go and sort myself out before my next class arrives-I'm just overwhelmed and exhausted by it all.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry guys! :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Oh, and FM if you're reading, GOOD LUCK!! I am sooooooo rooting for you, hun!

Yep, I do! Stay with us though honey - it's not over til the fat lady sings, and I'm keeping quiet for a long time to come!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, lots of news. MA brilliant that Amelia will be here Thursday, can't beleive 38 weeks has come around :happydance::happydance:

OMM, I would do like Padbrat suggested and seriously think about going abroad. it may seem a really big step to go to somewhere in Europe but they have agents that look after everything for you and clinics that are specially set up for people from the US so everything would be sorted and you could have a bit of a holiday too. It is so much cheaper over there :hugs::hugs:

HA, good that you are taking this as it comes, really hope this one goes well and if you are relaxed about it then maybe that is a good thing :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, you are having a tough old time of it, I just really hope that something happens for you soon to make it all work out :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

A friend of a friend went somewhere in Spain for donor eggs, I can ask the name of the clinic if anyone is interested, she ended up getting twins :thumbup: 

Good luck HA, PMA is over rated, do what you need to do to protect yourself and if you can't fake a smile so be it, at the end of the day AC is all about science IMO.

Dwrgi, sorry you're feeling low about this whole thing, as Skye has said shop around for clinics, there are other options out there, take your time and do the research and in the meantime concentrate on your health, building those eggs. 

MA congrats on reaching the end of a healthy pregnancy and good luck with the delivery :thumbup: great news.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> OMM - wow. I don't really understand the american system but that sounds wildly expensive!! is "out of pocket" the amount you actually have to pay??
> 
> Yes the out of pocket is what we would have to pay, they said my insurance will cover the donor, but all it covers is the medical end of it, so her b/w, and u/s and the actuall retrevial, i dont have any insurance for meds so i would have to pay for her's and mine for the cycle, then there is the 13K that is the donor/agency fee, plus i would have to pay $288 for a blood test for her to make sure she did not have HIV, or Hep, or any of those things, they wont put that through insurance so we have to pay that out of pocket too, plus i have to pay 20% of the procedure that goes through the insurance which is about $1600, its just nuts, and i am so bummed out that nobody can help people that really need it, they all have to get their money, its like they dont care about the women, just how much they can make. Its ok though, we are going to give my eggs a shot, and pray, and if it does not work, then i am done!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, I'm so sorry! What a blow to the gut!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> What is the donor/agency fee for? What does it actually go to? Is the donor recruited by your clinic or an outside agency? Would you have to pay the same fee if you had a known donor (if you recruited a friend/relative willing to donate)?
> 
> Your FSH looks very promising in terms of IVF response. :thumbup: The way my dr explained it is that AMH gives a long-term outlook in terms of ovarian reserve, while FSH is a predictor of short-term (near future) ovarian response. So I have to think you have a great shot at a good response.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks honey, i guess some of the donor/agency fee goes to the donor, i think they get like 7K the rest goes to the agency for "Keeping track of the donors" the donor area i guess is a thrid party so seperate from my doctors office but they are connected to each other. I checked around online and all the other places around my area are the same price, so we decided to go with my eggs. I was very happy with my levles, and i think i will do well, now all i have to do is pray that we get a good egg. The nurse said today that if everything checks out this week, she will talk to the doctor and we can proably start the cycle when AF shows next, so whoo hoo for jumping right in lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chris-how are you hun? It sounds like it's one step forward two backwards, and I soooooooo know how that feels. Hang on in there hun.:thumbup:
> 
> What does the insurance cover and how much would you have to fork out yourself? I am not sure what these levels mean, but if they are within normal level, then that is good. What your amh level means is that you probably won't produce many eggs, although you do read about people with this level getting three, although this is more the exception to the rule. The success rate of IVF is always better the more eggs you have. It's simply down to maths. If you produce one egg, then it COULD be the one, you just never know. It is a complete gamble, but it's a real gamble with real money and real consequences.
> 
> I think if I could scrape together the money I would go for DE, myself, although I am not saying that this is what you should do. You know in your heart what is right for you. You don't want to have any regrets about doing DE other your own eggs. The critical fact is whether you can have one or more cycles, just in case the first one doesn't work, and only you can decide how many you can go for....
> 
> Good luck hun, and whatever you decide, we shall be here for you!
> 
> Lots of love, A
> xxxxxxx:flower::flower:
> 
> Thanks honey, i am hanging lol, as for your question my insurance will only cover her medical so her u/s and b/w and the actual retreval, what we would have to pay is a total of 25 thousand dollars, thats 13K for the donor/agency fee, and between 4 and 8K for meds for her and I, and $1600 which would be the 20% i have to pay for the IVF procedure, and $288 for a blood test for her, so yeah there is no way we could come up with 25 thousand dollars, especially since there is no guarantee that we would have a baby even with donor eggs, As for responding to the meds, i do quite well for someone my age lol, the last IUI we did we used Clomid followed up with 75ml of gonal F for 4 days, and i had 3 mature eggs, and that was just on clomid. Every time we did the IUI's i always had 5 or more eggs, now granted that last IUI was almost a year ago, but i believe that i will produce quite a few eggs. And your right, its a matter of numbers, at this point all we can do is try, my eggs and see what happens. Also if we do a cycle with my eggs, we might have enough insurance money to do two cycles, i guess all i can do is wait and see, but i know we cannot afford what would be the amount of a new car to do this.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, it is a complete nightmare, isn't it?? Well, whatever you decide to do, I'm with you on it, and will be keeping all my fingers crossed that you have success. You SO deserve it!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks honey, i appreciate the crossed fingers, stupid as it sounds for some reason i have a very good feeling about this, i am probably setting myself up for a big disappointment, but i am going with it for now, and am very excited to get this IVF going.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> MA - Yay! I can't believe Amelia will be here on Thursday! I am hoping that everything goes so smoothly and as painlessly as possible!
> 
> OMM - I know when I looked at DE in the UK it was double in cost what I am now paying abroad. I am very happy with my choice. Why not explore other options outside of the US?
> 
> Hey all!! Luvs and hugs all round!
> 
> I have thought about that, and can do some checking, maybe in Canada or something, not sure just yet, but for some stupid reason, i am ok with using my eggs, i know i would have a better chance at donor eggs, but with this, i now feel in my heart that we are supposed to do this one with my eggs, and that it will work, maybe i am stupid, but i have to give it a try you know what i mean.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean-you'd always wonder 'what if' if you didn't give your own eggs a try, and it does look as if you produce a good supply each time. So, now, for omega oils for quality and Royal Jelly too, and maybe a bit of DHEA just for luck so they can be the best eggs ever!!!
> 
> :flower::flower:Click to expand...

LOL, i have been on the DHEA for about a month now, i will get some royal jelly and the Omega oils, although those are what give me the headaches, i dont care i am going to get the best possible chance i have here, i just know i can do this!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hi everybody! How are you all??? Just wondered whether all the ones who have been trying to get pregnant since FOREVER ever have moments when they feel that they just want to give up??? Everything is a battle, doors are closed in your face more often than opened, and the stress of the research and the unknown aspect of it all, is just so overwhelming...
> 
> I am seriously getting my head more and more around the idea that it is just not meant to be for me. I just think that I'm one of the statistics that just couldn't get preggers, and everybody knows one of those, 'bless her heart.'
> 
> It is so hard. I found out by following another girl's cycle at ARGC that the cycle cost £12000 FOR ONE cycle of IVF. OMG! Who on earth can aford that?? I can't afford to sell my house to pay for that for a BFN! To be left with nothing. IVF Wales-get in touch in January. Grr. My clinic-bless you, it's your eggs dear. Get used to it. IUI-blinking disaster. IVF-even more of a blinking disaster and £5000 down the pan.
> 
> Sorry to be so doom and gloom, but I'm watching my life slip by so focused on this one little thing, which is so fundamentally huge, and getting nowhere fast, it is just nuts, when you think about it.
> 
> It's basically all about the haves and have nots, and if, like my brother who HAS and has more than enough money to fund his fiancee's treatment, then you're laughing. If you are a have not, then it's 'tough, you just haven't got the money love, this means no kids.' How is that fair?????
> 
> Oh dear, I'm going to go and sort myself out before my next class arrives-I'm just overwhelmed and exhausted by it all.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry guys! :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Oh, and FM if you're reading, GOOD LUCK!! I am sooooooo rooting for you, hun!

ALL THE TIME. You are SO not alone on this. My pendulum swings so widely it'll knock you out if you get too close to it - from I'm so done with all this (angry) to this is never going to work (despondent) to omg I think I'm pregnant (delusional), moving through each at least once a week.... It's a nightmare. It's cruel and unfair and there is no rhyme or reason to it whatsoever. 

This is the #1 reason I would happily pay my counselor 1000x more than I already do - infertility counseling is absolutely worth every penny. She is my sounding board. She understands all this and can help me gauge what's real and what's coming from a place of fear or sadness. One of the suggestions she's given me that's been really helpful is to color-code my journal. (I was NEVER a journaler before infertility - I started after my first mc as a way to help get all the upsetting feelings out of me - by writing them down, I felt like I didn't need to carry them around anymore.) She suggested I write in green on "good" days and in red on "bad" days, black for neutral days (or off-topic stuff). The color even changes from one paragraph to the next on the same day. That way, when I am feeling doubtful, I can look back and tell at a glance what my overarching feeling has been on the subject for a while, whether I see more red or more green. Similarly, if you're not a journaler, she suggested taking a calendar and marking it with a red X or a green X at the end of the day, depending on how you've felt that day. It's really hard to determine how you really feel about the subject while you're still in the thick of things, and the whole red/green thing just helps me examine my feelings from a slightly more objective standpoint. 

If you're a reader, a good book that actually really explores the decision to stop trying after infertility is Sweet Grapes. It's written by a couple who made the choice to live child-free after years of infertility. Most infertility books only give lip service to the option of getting off the merry-go-round and don't really explore it with honesty and truth, but this one focuses mostly on the choice to stop. It may help you decide if stopping is what you really want. 

All that said, though, I think it's really important that you really take the time to fully grieve this failed IVF cycle before making a decision about what to do next. It's been a terrible blow, and it's not something that anyone can just snap back from. You put a tremendous amount of your heart and soul and hope into that one cycle, not to mention a tremendous amount of money, and it did not end the way you wanted it to (the way we ALL wanted it to). You were not even given the opportunity to complete the whole process. And that's a terrible loss that needs to be respected. Any decision you make about future treatment (or not) while you're still grieving this cycle is going to be clouded by your grief. 

As for watching your life slip by while working toward this one goal, I know exactly what you mean. It's something we've been working really hard on together (with the help of my trusty counselor!). Infertility takes over your whole life before you even realize it, and it's hard to reclaim your life. On that front, another helpful tool my counselor has given us is the nightly "baby talk." Choose a spot in your house that never gets used for anything else. For us it's the formal dining room - why do houses even have them?! A guest room would work as well. You want it to be in a rarely-used spot each time so that you don't have to associate your den or bed or somewhere comfortable and happy with the baby talks, and you want the baby talks to be in the same place and at the same time each night so that you and your DH don't have to worry about the topic springing up at some unexpected moment and catching you off guard. So, now that you have chosen your spot and your appointed time, set a kitchen timer for 5 or 10 minutes. You get that amount of time to say anything baby-related that you want to say - how you're feeling that day. And when the timer goes off, you're done and it's your DH's turn - he gets that same amount of time to talk about how he's feeling that day. (We actually take turns starting, so it's not always me going first.) Some days it will be over very quickly because you will sit down and say, "I have nothing to say today!" Some days you might need longer than 10 minutes. The point is just to give yourselves an appointed time to talk about it each day - knowing that baby talk time is coming frees my mind from thinking about it ALL the time - I know we'll have an opportunity to talk about it later, so I don't have to be anxious wondering how I'll bring up the topic tonight. You don't have to have a baby talk every night - it gets tedious if you try - but aim for 4-5 nights each week. The talks have had a pretty dramatic impact on our relationship. DH has a much better understanding of how all-encompassing this is for me. I have a reassurance that I'm not the only one obsessing over this. When one of us opens up about a totally irrational crazy thought we've had about a cycle or something, we are ALWAYS amazed that the other one has had the same thought before! It's always nice to know you're not crazy, and to realize your partner is just as worried as you are. It has really helped both of us to feel less isolated. And DH no longer has to worry that I'm going to ambush him over breakfast about something I'm freaking out over.

And as for the cost of someone else's treatment cycle - ignore it. Every cycle is individually tailored to each patient/couple. No two treatment cycles are the same. Between different diagnoses, different drugs, different responses, different drs, different training, different philosophies, different labs, etc, there are millions of possible permutations. The fact that one woman's cycle cost GBP 12k doesn't mean squat with regards to YOU. You are not her. Your cycle is not her cycle. Don't let her cost frighten you away from getting more information about YOU. And don't think of your GBP 5000 spent as waste - it was spent on diagnostics. You and your drs learned lots of things in that cycle - how your ovaries responded to that particular drug at that particular dose, how your DH's sperm acted in the lab, etc - and that knowledge can be applied to another cycle, improving your chances on the next cycle because you're not starting at square one. 

Choosing to stop treatment is a valid choice. Just be sure it's one made out of clear, level-headed thinking and not one made out of fear or sadness. Make sure it's an informed "no", and save yourself from future doubt and regret.

Big, big, huge squeezy hugs to you. The kind that make you grunt because you can't breathe. You are a wonderful woman and a dedicated teacher and a dear friend, and you are special to all of us here, so take care of yourself - be kind to yourself - you deserve it. :hugs:
xoxoxoxo


----------



## padbrat

WOW! HA..... always knew you were a wise lady.... but OMG you have excelled yourself with your lovely post above...

Dwrgi.. HA said everything I was thinking... do think and have ever thought... even for myself when we have thought you know what... this is loss no 6. When do we decide enough is enough?..... In my grief over my last 2 losses I decided never again... no more, I can't deal with the pain anymore. Then after a few months we gradually settled into the idea of ED. For my whole treatment, drugs, flights, hotels etc I would think we have probably spent 5.5K... and had a week away.... 

We have since decided that we would go for the freezing option if we have any decent embies left over... just in case.

The point I am getting to... so slowly and labouriously is that it took me a few months to decide that it wasn't over, we just needed to change tactics and open our minds to other ideas.

That was our decision.... that isn't to say it should or would be yours... 

Whichever way we are here to listen... hug and advise if you need it. x


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well, Bearlake, forever, titi, fm, wooly, never, butterfly - big :hugs; to you all (and any other lurkers and non lurkers I have missed)

Twinkle - you are no longer the fat lady!! and I don't plan on singing (since I am still the fat lady!) :hugs:

HA - I don't think it's odd to be ladi back about this cycle, I think it's probably accepting that what will be will be, iykwim. there is nothing now you can do to influence the results of this treatment, nothing you say or think that will change things, so you are accepting that whatever happens will happen. I don't think it's a bad way to be, I am feeling a bit like that myself at the moment, I get twinges of "hopeful" that there will be good news on the friday scan, but I know that worrying isn't going to make it good news. I am still very hopeful for you though (cos it's easier to do that!)

Dwrgi - I don't know what to say, I wish I did, and that I could say a helpful thing and make it all better. I can understand though that you are feeling so low at the moment and so I send you a ginormous bunch of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and tell you that from my little corner of the UK I am silently cheering each one of you ladies on and hoping with all my heart that you all get that BFP and sticky bean soon (actually now - because I am impatient about this)

OMM - I never realised the costs were so high. I am so sorry that you've had to go through that awful panic that must have happened when you found this out, but yy!! for good blood results and for producing a few eggs in past treatment cycles. and so even bigger Yay!! for going ahead with your own eggs and being happy with the choice. I wish you so much luck and hope everything does exactly what it is supposed to so you get that BFP!

Northstar - your avatar of the dog dressed as a pumpkin is so funny! I almost choked on my tea when I first saw it - it's his little face - bless him!

Pad - how are you doing hun? I hope you are feeling calm and relaxed - not long to go now! and Im so excited for you.


----------



## padbrat

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well, Bearlake, forever, titi, fm, wooly, never, butterfly - big :hugs; to you all (and any other lurkers and non lurkers I have missed)
> 
> Twinkle - you are no longer the fat lady!! and I don't plan on singing (since I am still the fat lady!) :hugs:
> 
> HA - I don't think it's odd to be ladi back about this cycle, I think it's probably accepting that what will be will be, iykwim. there is nothing now you can do to influence the results of this treatment, nothing you say or think that will change things, so you are accepting that whatever happens will happen. I don't think it's a bad way to be, I am feeling a bit like that myself at the moment, I get twinges of "hopeful" that there will be good news on the friday scan, but I know that worrying isn't going to make it good news. I am still very hopeful for you though (cos it's easier to do that!)
> 
> Dwrgi - I don't know what to say, I wish I did, and that I could say a helpful thing and make it all better. I can understand though that you are feeling so low at the moment and so I send you a ginormous bunch of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and tell you that from my little corner of the UK I am silently cheering each one of you ladies on and hoping with all my heart that you all get that BFP and sticky bean soon (actually now - because I am impatient about this)
> 
> OMM - I never realised the costs were so high. I am so sorry that you've had to go through that awful panic that must have happened when you found this out, but yy!! for good blood results and for producing a few eggs in past treatment cycles. and so even bigger Yay!! for going ahead with your own eggs and being happy with the choice. I wish you so much luck and hope everything does exactly what it is supposed to so you get that BFP!
> 
> Northstar - your avatar of the dog dressed as a pumpkin is so funny! I almost choked on my tea when I first saw it - it's his little face - bless him!
> 
> Pad - how are you doing hun? I hope you are feeling calm and relaxed - not long to go now! and Im so excited for you.

hey Purps... not long to go for you chick... am cheering you on for Friday... even of you are staying calm and chilled about it all!:hugs:

I am actually crapping it... am off the pill as of today... and steriods and other pills start next week... however, have just been told that I am at risk of redundancy so come Dec I could be unemployed... great timing eh!:nope: Ahh well, no point worrying about it cos our donor is all systems go and all is booked so I will just have to dust off my CV. 

Stressing isn't going to change the outcome of my job or my treatment... only difference is I am excited and crapping it about my treatment!!.... just pissed off about my job lol..:dohh:


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi- Hun I totally know how you feel sometimes it feel like for every step forward it's 2 steps back. Yesterday at my appt I found out that my uterus is a mess with scar tissue which I guess is a result of surgery, even after my local RE said everything looks good less than a year ago. So no IVF until my uterus can be repaired! When I left yesterday I felt like " ok her is another hurdle to jump over and I"m never going to have my baby" but then after all the tears were shed I realized that the diagnosis of the scar tissue was helpful in that hopefully it can be removed and give me a better chance of getting pg. I just keep telling myself that "NOT NOW doesn't mean NOT EVER" Its perfectly ok to be frusturated and said because I'm feeling all of that today but I along with DH have decided as long as I am physically and mentally able to keep pushing forward and trying, that what we are going to do. It's going to happen; the waiting is the super hard frusturating part.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Hi everybody! How are you all??? Just wondered whether all the ones who have been trying to get pregnant since FOREVER ever have moments when they feel that they just want to give up??? Everything is a battle, doors are closed in your face more often than opened, and the stress of the research and the unknown aspect of it all, is just so overwhelming...
> 
> I am seriously getting my head more and more around the idea that it is just not meant to be for me. I just think that I'm one of the statistics that just couldn't get preggers, and everybody knows one of those, 'bless her heart.'
> 
> It is so hard. I found out by following another girl's cycle at ARGC that the cycle cost £12000 FOR ONE cycle of IVF. OMG! Who on earth can aford that?? I can't afford to sell my house to pay for that for a BFN! To be left with nothing. IVF Wales-get in touch in January. Grr. My clinic-bless you, it's your eggs dear. Get used to it. IUI-blinking disaster. IVF-even more of a blinking disaster and £5000 down the pan.
> 
> Sorry to be so doom and gloom, but I'm watching my life slip by so focused on this one little thing, which is so fundamentally huge, and getting nowhere fast, it is just nuts, when you think about it.
> 
> It's basically all about the haves and have nots, and if, like my brother who HAS and has more than enough money to fund his fiancee's treatment, then you're laughing. If you are a have not, then it's 'tough, you just haven't got the money love, this means no kids.' How is that fair?????
> 
> Oh dear, I'm going to go and sort myself out before my next class arrives-I'm just overwhelmed and exhausted by it all.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry guys! :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Oh, and FM if you're reading, GOOD LUCK!! I am sooooooo rooting for you, hun!

Honey i am sending you big hugs, and yes, there have been many of times when i went IM DONE!!!! I just cant do this anymore, and then something happens and i have hope again. There have been times when i though ok i am just not supposed to be a mom, but i refuse to believe that, and i dont think your one of those ladies either, sometimes i wonder why we have to fight and struggle when others just have it happen, i dont know why that is, i used to think that God hated me, that i was like a fly that he was pulling the wings off of, but i do truly believe that it will happen when its supposed to happen. I know how tired and overwhelmed your feeling, i am feeling the same way, but we always have to have hope, you just have to think positive that this time the IVF WILL work. I know so many women that went the first time and it failed and then did it a second time and it worked. Hang in there honey, if i could i would give you a hug in person, since i cant i am sending you a big warm one through here!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> [

Yep, I do! Stay with us though honey - it's not over til the fat lady sings, and I'm keeping quiet for a long time to come!!! :hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

LOL, you cracked me up with this, hey i am not singing either!!!!!:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey hey, ladies.
Am back at work so don't have much time now for forum tomfoolery, which is pants. Thoroughly sick of the 2WW and having to do the happy face for all the pg ladies. Can't get away from them at work unfortunately :wacko:. 

Gosh, lots of news to get up to date with on this thread! Just wanted to say a massive GL to everyone - I really take my hat off to you all. It never ceases to amaze me how y'all talk about your situations with such positivity and humour; as someone who's only just setting off on the TTC road I am truly humbled and am following each and every trial and tribulation even though sometimes I can't post a response. Y'all are in my prayers and thoughts and just wanted to send lots of love and a big bag of baby dust to each and every one of you lovely and very deserving girlies.

:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> A friend of a friend went somewhere in Spain for donor eggs, I can ask the name of the clinic if anyone is interested, she ended up getting twins :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck HA, PMA is over rated, do what you need to do to protect yourself and if you can't fake a smile so be it, at the end of the day AC is all about science IMO.
> 
> Dwrgi, sorry you're feeling low about this whole thing, as Skye has said shop around for clinics, there are other options out there, take your time and do the research and in the meantime concentrate on your health, building those eggs.
> 
> MA congrats on reaching the end of a healthy pregnancy and good luck with the delivery :thumbup: great news.

I think they have a donor clinic in Valencia... that's the one my clinic was on about..


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i wish so much that i could wiggle my nose and if i could not give you the children you so deserve then i could at least take away all your pain and sadness, and frustrations, so that you would be happy and care free again, like we used to be before TTC. I love all of you ladies, you amaze me with your knowledge and wisdom and support. :hugs:

AFM i had the hysterosonogram test today, they use saline to inflate your uterus and check it and your tubes, both are perfect from what she said, i also found out on my day 3 exam, i had 12 follies!!!!! Now that is not bad for someone who is 44 from what i understand most of the time at my age your lucky to get 3 or 4, as a matter of fact, she said that i have two eggies on the left side right now at 17mm and 16mm and she said more than likely when i ovulate i will release both of them lol. I said it would be too funny if i got pg with twins before we did the IVF lol. I was so worried about this test, the last time i had it done it was soooooo painful, this time it was amazing, just a small amount of cramping, and this time i did have some bleeding, the last one i did not have that, so maybe she blew out all the cob webs for me. So i have the consultation with the doctor next friday to discuss the IVF plan, all i need now is to get the mammogram results back and have them clear, and to get the A1C test back that i took today and if its 7 or under, we are good to go. I am so excited about trying this with my eggs, with these numbers i am really praying that it will work. So for now all my testing is done, and i can finally relax lol, i have been so wound up, and now i am so very tired lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

onmymind17 said:


> AFM i had the hysterosonogram test today, they use saline to inflate your uterus and check it and your tubes, both are perfect from what she said, i also found out on my day 3 exam, i had 12 follies!!!!! Now that is not bad for someone who is 44 from what i understand most of the time at my age your lucky to get 3 or 4, as a matter of fact, she said that i have two eggies on the left side right now at 17mm and 16mm and she said more than likely when i ovulate i will release both of them lol. I said it would be too funny if i got pg with twins before we did the IVF lol. I was so worried about this test, the last time i had it done it was soooooo painful, this time it was amazing, just a small amount of cramping, and this time i did have some bleeding, the last one i did not have that, so maybe she blew out all the cob webs for me. So i have the consultation with the doctor next friday to discuss the IVF plan, all i need now is to get the mammogram results back and have them clear, and to get the A1C test back that i took today and if its 7 or under, we are good to go. I am so excited about trying this with my eggs, with these numbers i am really praying that it will work. So for now all my testing is done, and i can finally relax lol, i have been so wound up, and now i am so very tired lol.

Wow, that's brilliant! I'm so excited for you too! Not surprised you're exhausted, that's one battery of tests you've been through there :hugs:.


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i wish so much that i could wiggle my nose and if i could not give you the children you so deserve then i could at least take away all your pain and sadness, and frustrations, so that you would be happy and care free again, like we used to be before TTC. I love all of you ladies, you amaze me with your knowledge and wisdom and support. :hugs:
> 
> AFM i had the hysterosonogram test today, they use saline to inflate your uterus and check it and your tubes, both are perfect from what she said, i also found out on my day 3 exam, i had 12 follies!!!!! Now that is not bad for someone who is 44 from what i understand most of the time at my age your lucky to get 3 or 4, as a matter of fact, she said that i have two eggies on the left side right now at 17mm and 16mm and she said more than likely when i ovulate i will release both of them lol. I said it would be too funny if i got pg with twins before we did the IVF lol. I was so worried about this test, the last time i had it done it was soooooo painful, this time it was amazing, just a small amount of cramping, and this time i did have some bleeding, the last one i did not have that, so maybe she blew out all the cob webs for me. So i have the consultation with the doctor next friday to discuss the IVF plan, all i need now is to get the mammogram results back and have them clear, and to get the A1C test back that i took today and if its 7 or under, we are good to go. I am so excited about trying this with my eggs, with these numbers i am really praying that it will work. So for now all my testing is done, and i can finally relax lol, i have been so wound up, and now i am so very tired lol.

Hey Chris, that is absolutely wonderful news! It holds out a lot of hope for the IVF itself. What day are you on now, and also, how did the doc know that there were two eggs in the follicles?? I am full of curiosity! 

Good luck with the test results and yes, you deserve a very big rest after all your tests! All looking good so far, hun! Brilliant and HUGE good luck!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Dwrgi- Hun I totally know how you feel sometimes it feel like for every step forward it's 2 steps back. Yesterday at my appt I found out that my uterus is a mess with scar tissue which I guess is a result of surgery, even after my local RE said everything looks good less than a year ago. So no IVF until my uterus can be repaired! When I left yesterday I felt like " ok her is another hurdle to jump over and I"m never going to have my baby" but then after all the tears were shed I realized that the diagnosis of the scar tissue was helpful in that hopefully it can be removed and give me a better chance of getting pg. I just keep telling myself that "NOT NOW doesn't mean NOT EVER" Its perfectly ok to be frusturated and said because I'm feeling all of that today but I along with DH have decided as long as I am physically and mentally able to keep pushing forward and trying, that what we are going to do. It's going to happen; the waiting is the super hard frusturating part.

Oh FM, I'm so sorry that you have this new hurdle to leap over but at least they have found out about this now. It is so disappointing as you get your head around the thought of going for treatment, it is such an emotional obstacle, and then this. I am sending you a big hug. How could they say that everything was okay a year ago? It amazes me what we are told and what we have to endure, and also the things that these 'specialists' miss. Could this scar tissue be the cause of your infertility??? At least they have discovered it. I agree with you to push forward and I admire your spirit, as you have got so far, you have to give it a go. Do they know when they are going to sort the scar tissue out?

Keep us all informed of what happens now, hun, I really miss you on here! 

Lots of love and huge good luck-I am certain you will get there and sooner rather than later too!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower::flower::flower::flower:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

OMM - that must be a huge weight off your mind. You poor thing - you have prodded and poked from all angles. you desrve a rest (and a medal!)

HA - that was an amzing post - I took a lot from that (although I realise it wasn't aimed at me specifically) we can all benefit from you and your counsellor's wisdom, thank you x

Keekee - I don't envy your job (although I have to deal with a lot of pregnant ladies and cute babies too :( it's very hard sometimes to keep that smile plastered on you face! I hope you've a nice day at work though x


----------



## purplelou

FM - I am so sorry that you have this new hurdle after your test. however you are amazingly positive that you can see this a good thing. What a shame that it wasn't found earlier. if this is a thing that can be fixed, then maybe your little bean is just around the corner. I really hope so :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody! How are you all??? Just wondered whether all the ones who have been trying to get pregnant since FOREVER ever have moments when they feel that they just want to give up??? Everything is a battle, doors are closed in your face more often than opened, and the stress of the research and the unknown aspect of it all, is just so overwhelming...
> 
> I am seriously getting my head more and more around the idea that it is just not meant to be for me. I just think that I'm one of the statistics that just couldn't get preggers, and everybody knows one of those, 'bless her heart.'
> 
> It is so hard. I found out by following another girl's cycle at ARGC that the cycle cost £12000 FOR ONE cycle of IVF. OMG! Who on earth can aford that?? I can't afford to sell my house to pay for that for a BFN! To be left with nothing. IVF Wales-get in touch in January. Grr. My clinic-bless you, it's your eggs dear. Get used to it. IUI-blinking disaster. IVF-even more of a blinking disaster and £5000 down the pan.
> 
> Sorry to be so doom and gloom, but I'm watching my life slip by so focused on this one little thing, which is so fundamentally huge, and getting nowhere fast, it is just nuts, when you think about it.
> 
> It's basically all about the haves and have nots, and if, like my brother who HAS and has more than enough money to fund his fiancee's treatment, then you're laughing. If you are a have not, then it's 'tough, you just haven't got the money love, this means no kids.' How is that fair?????
> 
> Oh dear, I'm going to go and sort myself out before my next class arrives-I'm just overwhelmed and exhausted by it all.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry guys! :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Oh, and FM if you're reading, GOOD LUCK!! I am sooooooo rooting for you, hun!
> 
> ALL THE TIME. You are SO not alone on this. My pendulum swings so widely it'll knock you out if you get too close to it - from I'm so done with all this (angry) to this is never going to work (despondent) to omg I think I'm pregnant (delusional), moving through each at least once a week.... It's a nightmare. It's cruel and unfair and there is no rhyme or reason to it whatsoever.
> 
> This is the #1 reason I would happily pay my counselor 1000x more than I already do - infertility counseling is absolutely worth every penny. She is my sounding board. She understands all this and can help me gauge what's real and what's coming from a place of fear or sadness. One of the suggestions she's given me that's been really helpful is to color-code my journal. (I was NEVER a journaler before infertility - I started after my first mc as a way to help get all the upsetting feelings out of me - by writing them down, I felt like I didn't need to carry them around anymore.) She suggested I write in green on "good" days and in red on "bad" days, black for neutral days (or off-topic stuff). The color even changes from one paragraph to the next on the same day. That way, when I am feeling doubtful, I can look back and tell at a glance what my overarching feeling has been on the subject for a while, whether I see more red or more green. Similarly, if you're not a journaler, she suggested taking a calendar and marking it with a red X or a green X at the end of the day, depending on how you've felt that day. It's really hard to determine how you really feel about the subject while you're still in the thick of things, and the whole red/green thing just helps me examine my feelings from a slightly more objective standpoint.
> 
> If you're a reader, a good book that actually really explores the decision to stop trying after infertility is Sweet Grapes. It's written by a couple who made the choice to live child-free after years of infertility. Most infertility books only give lip service to the option of getting off the merry-go-round and don't really explore it with honesty and truth, but this one focuses mostly on the choice to stop. It may help you decide if stopping is what you really want.
> 
> All that said, though, I think it's really important that you really take the time to fully grieve this failed IVF cycle before making a decision about what to do next. It's been a terrible blow, and it's not something that anyone can just snap back from. You put a tremendous amount of your heart and soul and hope into that one cycle, not to mention a tremendous amount of money, and it did not end the way you wanted it to (the way we ALL wanted it to). You were not even given the opportunity to complete the whole process. And that's a terrible loss that needs to be respected. Any decision you make about future treatment (or not) while you're still grieving this cycle is going to be clouded by your grief.
> 
> As for watching your life slip by while working toward this one goal, I know exactly what you mean. It's something we've been working really hard on together (with the help of my trusty counselor!). Infertility takes over your whole life before you even realize it, and it's hard to reclaim your life. On that front, another helpful tool my counselor has given us is the nightly "baby talk." Choose a spot in your house that never gets used for anything else. For us it's the formal dining room - why do houses even have them?! A guest room would work as well. You want it to be in a rarely-used spot each time so that you don't have to associate your den or bed or somewhere comfortable and happy with the baby talks, and you want the baby talks to be in the same place and at the same time each night so that you and your DH don't have to worry about the topic springing up at some unexpected moment and catching you off guard. So, now that you have chosen your spot and your appointed time, set a kitchen timer for 5 or 10 minutes. You get that amount of time to say anything baby-related that you want to say - how you're feeling that day. And when the timer goes off, you're done and it's your DH's turn - he gets that same amount of time to talk about how he's feeling that day. (We actually take turns starting, so it's not always me going first.) Some days it will be over very quickly because you will sit down and say, "I have nothing to say today!" Some days you might need longer than 10 minutes. The point is just to give yourselves an appointed time to talk about it each day - knowing that baby talk time is coming frees my mind from thinking about it ALL the time - I know we'll have an opportunity to talk about it later, so I don't have to be anxious wondering how I'll bring up the topic tonight. You don't have to have a baby talk every night - it gets tedious if you try - but aim for 4-5 nights each week. The talks have had a pretty dramatic impact on our relationship. DH has a much better understanding of how all-encompassing this is for me. I have a reassurance that I'm not the only one obsessing over this. When one of us opens up about a totally irrational crazy thought we've had about a cycle or something, we are ALWAYS amazed that the other one has had the same thought before! It's always nice to know you're not crazy, and to realize your partner is just as worried as you are. It has really helped both of us to feel less isolated. And DH no longer has to worry that I'm going to ambush him over breakfast about something I'm freaking out over.
> 
> And as for the cost of someone else's treatment cycle - ignore it. Every cycle is individually tailored to each patient/couple. No two treatment cycles are the same. Between different diagnoses, different drugs, different responses, different drs, different training, different philosophies, different labs, etc, there are millions of possible permutations. The fact that one woman's cycle cost GBP 12k doesn't mean squat with regards to YOU. You are not her. Your cycle is not her cycle. Don't let her cost frighten you away from getting more information about YOU. And don't think of your GBP 5000 spent as waste - it was spent on diagnostics. You and your drs learned lots of things in that cycle - how your ovaries responded to that particular drug at that particular dose, how your DH's sperm acted in the lab, etc - and that knowledge can be applied to another cycle, improving your chances on the next cycle because you're not starting at square one.
> 
> Choosing to stop treatment is a valid choice. Just be sure it's one made out of clear, level-headed thinking and not one made out of fear or sadness. Make sure it's an informed "no", and save yourself from future doubt and regret.
> 
> Big, big, huge squeezy hugs to you. The kind that make you grunt because you can't breathe. You are a wonderful woman and a dedicated teacher and a dear friend, and you are special to all of us here, so take care of yourself - be kind to yourself - you deserve it. :hugs:
> xoxoxoxoClick to expand...

Oh thank you so much for this, this is allllll so helpful. You have such good advice and obviously took a lot of your time to write to me. Thank you thank you, you are a true friend. 

I see a counsellor, but he isn't a fertility specialist. It started off because of stress at work, but we generally speak about TTC and my OH (who is very idiosyncratic). I am going to start writing a journal-I do have one that I dip into every now and again, but I haven't written anything in it for ages. I might just get my thoughts down on paper. I also like the idea of allowing myself to grieve for the failed cycle, and I do agree that it can be considered as an experimental exercise, so wasn't completely wasted. I did show my OH an article about how to cope with infertility a while back, and we do try to talk about it more often, so it's not something that I feel I can't broach. He is generally good about letting me vent, although doesn't tend to vent himself (hence the shock when he disclosed how he felt when we were out in Cardiff). I might try this method, and allow each of us a certain amount of minutes to discuss our feelings.

These are all such good ideas, and I really appreciate your time and effort. I am just soooooooo tired at the moment, with constant meetings after work, a really heavy timetable and I am completely exhausted, and I am certain that the stress of TTC impacts hugely too on everything. It is always there, as you well know yourself. I am going to get an early night tonight, and hope to feel a bit like myself tomorrow. 

Thanks so much for being there and to everybody else too. You are all one in a million!

Lots and lots of love,
Amanda
xx:flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> AFM i had the hysterosonogram test today, they use saline to inflate your uterus and check it and your tubes, both are perfect from what she said, i also found out on my day 3 exam, i had 12 follies!!!!! Now that is not bad for someone who is 44 from what i understand most of the time at my age your lucky to get 3 or 4, as a matter of fact, she said that i have two eggies on the left side right now at 17mm and 16mm and she said more than likely when i ovulate i will release both of them lol. I said it would be too funny if i got pg with twins before we did the IVF lol. I was so worried about this test, the last time i had it done it was soooooo painful, this time it was amazing, just a small amount of cramping, and this time i did have some bleeding, the last one i did not have that, so maybe she blew out all the cob webs for me. So i have the consultation with the doctor next friday to discuss the IVF plan, all i need now is to get the mammogram results back and have them clear, and to get the A1C test back that i took today and if its 7 or under, we are good to go. I am so excited about trying this with my eggs, with these numbers i am really praying that it will work. So for now all my testing is done, and i can finally relax lol, i have been so wound up, and now i am so very tired lol.

I'm so glad it went well and was pain-free! :thumbup: I'm sure the mammogram will be fine, and hopefully even if your A1C isn't _quite _there, it will be close enough to get the ball rolling! :happydance:




padbrat said:


> I am actually crapping it... am off the pill as of today... and steriods and other pills start next week... however, have just been told that I am at risk of redundancy so come Dec I could be unemployed... great timing eh!:nope: Ahh well, no point worrying about it cos our donor is all systems go and all is booked so I will just have to dust off my CV.
> 
> Stressing isn't going to change the outcome of my job or my treatment... only difference is I am excited and crapping it about my treatment!!.... just pissed off about my job lol..:dohh:

:happydance::happydance: for treatment!!! So when do you travel? :growlmad::growlmad: for redundancy! FX'd it doesn't come to pass. But hey, if it does, maybe it's just preparation for becoming a stay-at-home mom! :winkwink:



keekeesaurus said:


> Hey hey, ladies.
> Am back at work so don't have much time now for forum tomfoolery, which is pants. Thoroughly sick of the 2WW and having to do the happy face for all the pg ladies. Can't get away from them at work unfortunately :wacko:.
> 
> Gosh, lots of news to get up to date with on this thread! Just wanted to say a massive GL to everyone - I really take my hat off to you all. It never ceases to amaze me how y'all talk about your situations with such positivity and humour; as someone who's only just setting off on the TTC road I am truly humbled and am following each and every trial and tribulation even though sometimes I can't post a response. Y'all are in my prayers and thoughts and just wanted to send lots of love and a big bag of baby dust to each and every one of you lovely and very deserving girlies.
> 
> :hugs:

I stopped pretending to do the happy face for other ladies some time ago. I just don't have the strength for it anymore. But that's the nice thing about this thread - I can admit that here instead of finding some way to tactfully leave the room when they come around! :haha: Now, back to the tomfoolery!


Lou, what time is your scan on Friday? :hugs:

AFM, roll on Friday. I have three eggs for sure, maybe even FOUR - yikes! :shock: The right has one at 19.9, and the left has three at 19.5, 15.7, and 14.6, and the dr says they have to consider anything at 15 or more as potentially popping out a mature egg. My E2 is at 691 (more yikes! That's the highest it's ever gone!), which also indicates three, maybe four eggs (they're looking for E2 to be between 150-200 per mature egg). So I trigger tonight and the IUI will be Friday. Gone is my laid-back attitude of last night - I am now deathly afraid this is going to work and we'll have to figure out how to handle multiples. :help: 

This is my 5th medicated cycle and I've never had 4 eggs before. What I find most interesting is that my dosage of stims has been exactly the same for the last three cycles, but my body has responded very differently each time - the first time at this dose I had 3 eggs and an E2 of 352; second time 2 eggs and E2 of 289 (and got pregnant); and now 3-4 eggs and E2 at 691. It's no wonder REs can't guarantee how anything will go.... :shrug:


----------



## lavalux

Good luck, HA! Keep us posted.

Purple,
What time is your scan on Fri?

FM,
I'm sorry that you have to wait & have some surgery on your uterus. A friend had that but got pg on her next cycle, which was her 1st IVF. It is best that they can take care of it on the front end and then you'll get the green light.

OMM,
Such great news. Good luck with the mammogram.

Dwrgi,
Don't you quit now, hun. You will be such a good mom. Hang in there. I wish I come over and we could sit quietly together & I would play one of my favorite songs for you by Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel called "Don't Give Up". Do you know that song?


----------



## lavalux

"Don't Give Up" 
- Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel

For Amanda:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl1rRxG251s

In this proud land we grew up strong 
we were wanted all along 
I was taught to fight 
taught to win 
I never thought I could fail. 
No fight left or so it seems 
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted 
I've changed my face 
I've changed my name 
But no one wants you when you lose. 

Don't give up - 'cause you have friends 
Don't give up - you're not beaten yet 
Don't give up - I know you can make it good. 

Though I saw it all around 
never thought that I could be affected 
Thought that we'd be last to go 
it is so strange the way things turn. 
Drove the night toward my home 
the place that I was born on the lakeside 
As daylight broke I saw the earth 
the trees had burned down to the ground. 

Don't give up - you still have us 
Don't give up - we don't need much of anything 
Don't give up 
'cause somewhere there's a place where we belong. 
Rest your head 
you worry too much 
it's going to be alright. 
When times get rough you can fall back on us 

Don't give up 
please 
don't give up! 

Got to walk out of here 
I can't take anymore 
Going to stand on that bridge 
keep my eyes down below. 
Whatever may come and whatever may go - 
That river's flowing 
that river's flowing. 

Moved on to another town 
tried hard to settle down
For every job so many men 
so many men no one needs. 

Don't give up - 'cause you have friends 
Don't give up - you're not the only one 
Don't give up - no reason to be ashamed 
Don't give up - you still have us. 
Don't give up now - we're proud of who you are 
Don't give up - you know it's never been easy 
Don't give up - 'cause I believe there's a place 
There's a place where we belong


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, i wish so much that i could wiggle my nose and if i could not give you the children you so deserve then i could at least take away all your pain and sadness, and frustrations, so that you would be happy and care free again, like we used to be before TTC. I love all of you ladies, you amaze me with your knowledge and wisdom and support. :hugs:
> 
> AFM i had the hysterosonogram test today, they use saline to inflate your uterus and check it and your tubes, both are perfect from what she said, i also found out on my day 3 exam, i had 12 follies!!!!! Now that is not bad for someone who is 44 from what i understand most of the time at my age your lucky to get 3 or 4, as a matter of fact, she said that i have two eggies on the left side right now at 17mm and 16mm and she said more than likely when i ovulate i will release both of them lol. I said it would be too funny if i got pg with twins before we did the IVF lol. I was so worried about this test, the last time i had it done it was soooooo painful, this time it was amazing, just a small amount of cramping, and this time i did have some bleeding, the last one i did not have that, so maybe she blew out all the cob webs for me. So i have the consultation with the doctor next friday to discuss the IVF plan, all i need now is to get the mammogram results back and have them clear, and to get the A1C test back that i took today and if its 7 or under, we are good to go. I am so excited about trying this with my eggs, with these numbers i am really praying that it will work. So for now all my testing is done, and i can finally relax lol, i have been so wound up, and now i am so very tired lol.
> 
> Hey Chris, that is absolutely wonderful news! It holds out a lot of hope for the IVF itself. What day are you on now, and also, how did the doc know that there were two eggs in the follicles?? I am full of curiosity!
> 
> Good luck with the test results and yes, you deserve a very big rest after all your tests! All looking good so far, hun! Brilliant and HUGE good luck!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks honey, right now i am on cycle day 10, and i am sorry i should not say they had eggs in them, she can see two follies lol, forgive me i am tired and really not thinking, or maybe i am just wishing they will both have eggs in them lol.


----------



## Tititimes2

Just wanted to pop in and say hi ladies. 

FM - I am so sorry about the news with the uterus honey. I know how hard it is to get back news but looks like you are in the right frame of mind. It is just a TEMPORARY set back. I have to tell you, one of my best friends had alot of trouble TTC for some time and they found out she had fibroids and then scar tissue (she sadly suffered a few losses in that time period). But she had the surgery and <drum roll please> yes, she finally got her sticky bean boy and a a year later, her stick bean little girl. So there is hope after surgery. I will be thinking of you honey and praying for a speedy recovery and then a little :baby:

kee kee - the TWW is the worst hon- makes you :wacko:. But hang in there! I am hoping and praying you get that BFP!

To all you other ladies, hope you all had a good day. 

AFM- really exhausted - saw the surgeon today for the gallbladder follow-up. All is well and the pain I am still having is normal and will fade over time he says. Unfortunately, I lost a gallbladder and gained a UTI after they had to (TMI) catheterize me afer the surgery so he gave me meds for that. Thank goodness! It is 8:00 pm and I am ready to pass out. I think I am actually going to listen to my body tonight :sleep:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I've been busy. So will catch up late. Hope everyone is keeping happy xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh thank you so much Lava for this-it means a lot to have you guys on here. I think I am just completely exhausted by it all and need to take a step back and think about actions to put in place. I'm definitely going to do what HA suggested with regard to having time to speak about TTC with OH and also a journal. Your success at IUI also inspires me so I am so glad that you pop in on us all. It is really lovely to hear how you are getting on.

I am CD27 (I think) and have some pinky brown spotting this morning, which I'm sure means that AF is around the corner. My cycle is all over the place this month-I'm sure I ovulated on day 17 so this is a very short cycle but that's probably down to IVF drugs. 

Just wondering whether I should go back and ask for my two IUIs-I was allowed three. My NHS FS said she would do the IUI for me if I wanted to after IVF/some future date. 

I am also a bit annoyed that in this country they don't take your bloods to find your E levels, and after reading HA's post, it sounds such a helpful barometer. My local NHS clinic doesn't open on a Saturday and Sunday either, so they time you to trigger to suit them, not necessarily when your body is ready. How rubbish is that?? 

Anyway, thanks Lava, and thanks everybody else for being so kind and supportive. 

Lots of love to you all, and HUGE doses of :dust:!

Does anybody have any idea about how Macwooly is getting on?? I am worried about her.

Also, Butterfly-any news on dates for flying back permanently? I wish I could help you pack and bring stuff back. 

Purple-good luck for tomorrow. You have been so calm throughout this, a true inspiration!

OMM-still feeling a sense of 'Phew' after all your tests? You deserve a complete rest after all those. Let's hope the results are good!

Hey Pad-did you say that you have started the injections??? Did I make that up?? Oh, I am soooo rooting for you! 

HA-all the best with your IUI tomorrow-you've got a lot of potential there and we are rooting for a happy outcome! Thinking of you!

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye! How are you hun? Did you get your bathroom sorted?? Hope you're taking it easy? I bet London is a nightmare in this heat! 

North Star, Twinkle, FM, Luvmydoggies, BearLake, 4Ever Young, LLBean, Keekee, and everybody else-HUGE HUGS to you all!

I have just bust my new work keyboard as I spilt coffee all over it. Somehow, not going to mention that to my Head. BUt the return button is now in retirement. Grrr.

Love to you all, have a good day! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Ladies, just letting you know that I chatted with Macwooly last night via email, she is well and has lost more weight at Slimming World and so has her DH, she passed on her best wishes to you all, her computer is getting rebuilt and she hopes to be back soon.


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Hi Ladies, just letting you know that I chatted with Macwooly last night via email, she is well and has lost more weight at Slimming World and so has her DH, she passed on her best wishes to you all, her computer is getting rebuilt and she hopes to be back soon.

Thanks for the update! Good to hear that Macwooly is okay! Way to go on losing weight! I put on half a stomne cos I thought it would help me get pregnant, now nothing fits and I can't shift it! I also suspect that AF is here and BOY AM I GOING TO TUCK INTO THOSE CHOC BRAZILS..... And I really don't care!

How are you hun??
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Woow soo much is going on in a few days. 

Wohoo Chris great news on how many follicles they saw. And that's without the stimms right? I am surprised you had so many different info coming through the door in such a short time. I hope IVF with your eggs would work out for the best hon. I believe in you and rooting for you. Just make sure your clinic is a good one and they know what to do with lower AMH results. Lot's of good luck and baby dust.xxxx

Butterfly ARGC gets super busy. They are better on the phone or if you leave a msg on the phone. Before you get an appointment and actually you start the tx they seem very lax but they are not.

Dwrgi Hugs, hugs many hugs. Sweetie it really is mind blowing. If you ever decide to give up that is a different thing to discuss. We would all support you through with the feelings. But I feel that you are very frustrated at the moment and you are looking for an exit whole. I had the exact same reaction when I heard about the prices in ARGC. I expected all the posh rich girls lining the waiting room. That just was not the case at all. Most are like very middle class families who try to pinch on whatever they can. And there are ways. As HA said not every tx is the same. Ask that girl you talked to if she had any immune tx as well. Cause that's what really bulks up the price. You could do without it. The blood scans add up too which is unavoidable. But for example once you get pregnant u can do the HSG's in your local if it is cheaper up there. You can get a hysterescoy with a local clinic again if it is cheaper there.You can try to get the meds from a cheaper supplier. You can also ask your GP if they can help you out with some of the meds. Some GP's actually did do that. Maybe not the stimm meds but they can prescribe clexane and progestrone suppositories. Or you can ignore all those meds after pregnancy cause most women don't usethem anyway. I kept it cause I knew I had a tendency to autoimmune issues through mum. My leveles were good yet we just didn't get pregnant for years. So the only other explanation was that. But you have never had a good IVF process yet where your eggs have fertilised. So You need to get a solid tx first. There is a break down of all the prices on their website and actually their individual procedure ex: Egg transfer, single blood test, scan etc is along side the London prices. But all the other extra work makes them bulk up so much. If you want to go through one by one and have an estimate of your tx I could sit down and help you add up all that. 

The tx without autoimmunes should cost somewhere between 7000 to 10000. Which is still a lot. But having a near %5o chance in one go is better than having %30 chance in 2 goes. And imagine you spent 5000 already without the embryo transfer and hysterescopy. Your tx would have been more expensive if those steps were actually taken. And it would keep adding up if you have a couple more that doesn't work.
Now ARGC might still be out for you. Than UCH results are really quite bright as well. Which is around 6000-7000 I believe. You can call and find out.
Also did you ask that girl with a low AMH where she got her IVF with BFP? I wonder if that is workable?
There is the option of going for donor eggs abroad as well if you are willing to do that. I think I would have done that or adoption if I had no other options cause the idea of living without a child is not something I can settle with. Padbrat's a good source for all the info.
Definitely worth checking out the IUI again.
Don't let all this info overwhelm you cause even if you decide to give up. Better find out what you can and than make that choice on a knowing mind than give up and regret it later on in life.
BTW they do E levels which is oestrogen. If your clinic didn't do that I'd be surprised.

Keeky :)) You've gone through a big battle with your own health before so I bet you have all the strength in yourself to take anything that comes along. Lot's of luck, bb dust and love to u too xxx

Hey Twinks you are not a fat lady anymore. U are just a chubster after all the weight loss xxx

Debs how you handle things never seize to amaze me. Hats off bb xxxx Can't wait for your 12 week healthy scan news. xxxx

FM I think it is actually really positive that they have detected the fibroids. That may have been a problem why you haven't conceived yet. So maybe once that's resolved you will get there. A few months of backlash is really nothing and it will pass by before you know it. xxxx

HA Biiig goood luck that you would have 1 cute little one out of this. Your results are looking good. :) Isn't it weird that bodies respond to the meds differently at different times?? xx

Lois I'm so excited for you. BIIIIG BIIIG BIIG good luck to you as well. Somehow I beleive that it's gonna work this time. :hugs::hugs:

Hey Laura ;) How u doing buddy? I love the Don't give up song. It makes me sad and happy :)) And I actually listen to it sometimes when I get stuck :) Hahahhahaah!!!!

Are you better today Titi?

Northstar, great news on Macwooly :) How are you hon? xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Am a bit meh today, back at work and these 3 days off make me realise how much I need a proper break, major anxiety about BD timing issues this month (4 days time I'm away with work, OH is then away when I come back) the usual blah blah.

Yes both Macwoolys are doing great with their weightloss, it's fab. I'm a big eater (country girl) and don't diet at all so I have to adhere to a fairly punishing gym schedule as a result LOL, and now that Christmas sweeties are in the shops white Toblerone is back in my life. The IVF drugs do put weight on everyone from what I hear, that is an extra bummer for you, but AF time I figure calories consumed do not count :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I'm gonna post my DH pretending to be prego photo here. He would kill me if he knew I do that but I think it's really funny. And I wanna give u a smile today :))

Spoiler


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good day, 

HA - that sounds like very good news for you. I will concentrate on sending positive thoughts your way and :dust: and :hugs:

lava - that is a beautiful song, I never really considered the lyrics till you wrote them down, but how moving!

northstar - thank for news about wooly - that's reassurring, I'd hoped she was lurking, but hopefully she'll be back soon. and how are you doing?

Dwrgi - I hope you are feeling less down today, those hopeless days get us all! 

everyone - huge :hugs: to you all, I hope you are all having a good day!

afm - need to keep this short and sweet cos Im at work and feeling a bit tearful today and want to try and keep my sanity and myself together. I "know" in my heart that tomorrow there will not be good news at the scan, but anyway scan in 14.30 (GMT) so Ill post when I get back what has happened, DH and I have planned to go to Birmingham for the day on Saturday to have some luch and a wander round - I think we have both done this subconsciously in case it's bad news, and I feel really sure it will be. I will probably be having a huge glass of wine (or 3)
big loves to you all,
you have kept me sane and I am so grateful, so just need to get through today xxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

Hahahha!!! Northstar. Can't beleive I spotted a Xmass tree already. It's only Sept. Bet next month all the shops will turn red and xmassy. hahhahahahaaa. Dunno how I will cope with all the sweeties myself. Sorry about this month hon. Hope your fertile time would fall into xmass. Than you can have a double celebration. :winkwink:


----------



## skye2010

Lois pls dooon't say that sweetie. I have a great feeling that it will work out for you. Remember this little embie is a fighter. It came right after your loss against all odds. You didn't know it was a pregnancy untill much later. So I bet it's wanting to stay with you hon. Lot's and lot's of hugs. Please stay positive cause that little embie needs mummy's support. xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good day,
> 
> HA - that sounds like very good news for you. I will concentrate on sending positive thoughts your way and :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> lava - that is a beautiful song, I never really considered the lyrics till you wrote them down, but how moving!
> 
> northstar - thank for news about wooly - that's reassurring, I'd hoped she was lurking, but hopefully she'll be back soon. and how are you doing?
> 
> Dwrgi - I hope you are feeling less down today, those hopeless days get us all!
> 
> everyone - huge :hugs: to you all, I hope you are all having a good day!
> 
> afm - need to keep this short and sweet cos Im at work and feeling a bit tearful today and want to try and keep my sanity and myself together. I "know" in my heart that tomorrow there will not be good news at the scan, but anyway scan in 14.30 (GMT) so Ill post when I get back what has happened, DH and I have planned to go to Birmingham for the day on Saturday to have some luch and a wander round - I think we have both done this subconsciously in case it's bad news, and I feel really sure it will be. I will probably be having a huge glass of wine (or 3)
> big loves to you all,
> you have kept me sane and I am so grateful, so just need to get through today xxxxxx

Hey You! Positive Thinking until you know for sure! I know this is your way of protecting yourself against bad news, but you never know! Many people are newly preggers and have no symptoms at all. If you don't feel pregnant, it doesn't mean that you are not! Hang on in there, hun, and if the worst does happen, then I know that it is only a matter of time before you get pregnant again and have your little bb.

But for now, PMA-until proven otherwise. You have been so brave and so stoic and you are obviously a really strong character. You can deal with this, so it's a matter of distracting yourself like you have been doing up until now.

Good luck hun, I am sending you all the :dust: in the world!

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxxxx
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Oh thank you so much Lava for this-it means a lot to have you guys on here. I think I am just completely exhausted by it all and need to take a step back and think about actions to put in place. I'm definitely going to do what HA suggested with regard to having time to speak about TTC with OH and also a journal. Your success at IUI also inspires me so I am so glad that you pop in on us all. It is really lovely to hear how you are getting on.
> 
> I am CD27 (I think) and have some pinky brown spotting this morning, which I'm sure means that AF is around the corner. My cycle is all over the place this month-I'm sure I ovulated on day 17 so this is a very short cycle but that's probably down to IVF drugs.
> 
> Just wondering whether I should go back and ask for my two IUIs-I was allowed three. My NHS FS said she would do the IUI for me if I wanted to after IVF/some future date.
> 
> I am also a bit annoyed that in this country they don't take your bloods to find your E levels, and after reading HA's post, it sounds such a helpful barometer. My local NHS clinic doesn't open on a Saturday and Sunday either, so they time you to trigger to suit them, not necessarily when your body is ready. How rubbish is that??
> 
> Anyway, thanks Lava, and thanks everybody else for being so kind and supportive.
> 
> Lots of love to you all, and HUGE doses of :dust:!
> 
> Does anybody have any idea about how Macwooly is getting on?? I am worried about her.
> 
> Also, Butterfly-any news on dates for flying back permanently? I wish I could help you pack and bring stuff back.
> 
> Purple-good luck for tomorrow. You have been so calm throughout this, a true inspiration!
> 
> OMM-still feeling a sense of 'Phew' after all your tests? You deserve a complete rest after all those. Let's hope the results are good!
> 
> Hey Pad-did you say that you have started the injections??? Did I make that up?? Oh, I am soooo rooting for you!
> 
> HA-all the best with your IUI tomorrow-you've got a lot of potential there and we are rooting for a happy outcome! Thinking of you!
> 
> Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye! How are you hun? Did you get your bathroom sorted?? Hope you're taking it easy? I bet London is a nightmare in this heat!
> 
> North Star, Twinkle, FM, Luvmydoggies, BearLake, 4Ever Young, LLBean, Keekee, and everybody else-HUGE HUGS to you all!
> 
> I have just bust my new work keyboard as I spilt coffee all over it. Somehow, not going to mention that to my Head. BUt the return button is now in retirement. Grrr.
> 
> Love to you all, have a good day! :hugs:

Good morning honey, sorry about your keyboard lol, i know a few people that that has happend to lol. I hate it when a fertility place is not open on sat or sun, you cannot get a proper cycle if they dont stay open, i know my last RE i did some of my IUI's on the holiday, like Thanksgiving lol. Personally i am hoping that your spotting is implantation, it would be about right for it to show up!! And yes the "Phew" is very nice, i totaly crashed and burned last night, i was just exhausted after all the stress left lol. OK,, my two cents worth for the IUI's honey you have to do what feels right to you, my guess is your going to the IUI's because your still upset about what happend with the IVF. If you feel better doing the IUI's for now then go for it, hey you never know what will work right. Sending you tons of hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

thank you ladies - you are soooo lovely, I am just throwing myself a pity party (and yes Dwrgi - you are right - protecting myself) 

it's just one of those days :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good day,
> 
> HA - that sounds like very good news for you. I will concentrate on sending positive thoughts your way and :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> lava - that is a beautiful song, I never really considered the lyrics till you wrote them down, but how moving!
> 
> northstar - thank for news about wooly - that's reassurring, I'd hoped she was lurking, but hopefully she'll be back soon. and how are you doing?
> 
> Dwrgi - I hope you are feeling less down today, those hopeless days get us all!
> 
> everyone - huge :hugs: to you all, I hope you are all having a good day!
> 
> afm - need to keep this short and sweet cos Im at work and feeling a bit tearful today and want to try and keep my sanity and myself together. I "know" in my heart that tomorrow there will not be good news at the scan, but anyway scan in 14.30 (GMT) so Ill post when I get back what has happened, DH and I have planned to go to Birmingham for the day on Saturday to have some luch and a wander round - I think we have both done this subconsciously in case it's bad news, and I feel really sure it will be. I will probably be having a huge glass of wine (or 3)
> big loves to you all,
> you have kept me sane and I am so grateful, so just need to get through today xxxxxx

Honey its ok to protect yourself, but i have found that when i feared the worst its usually the best lol. My fingers are crossed for you (Sorry i cant cross my legs, i got the egg on my fertility monitor and am trying to catch the two follies i have up there lol) I am so praying for positive news, and will be here to support you and hug you either way it goes!! Stay strong honey and BELIEVE!!


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Dwrgi Hugs, hugs many hugs. Sweetie it really is mind blowing. If you ever decide to give up that is a different thing to discuss. We would all support you through with the feelings. But I feel that you are very frustrated at the moment and you are looking for an exit whole. I had the exact same reaction when I heard about the prices in ARGC. I expected all the posh rich girls lining the waiting room. That just was not the case at all. Most are like very middle class families who try to pinch on whatever they can. And there are ways. As HA said not every tx is the same. Ask that girl you talked to if she had any immune tx as well. Cause that's what really bulks up the price. You could do without it. The blood scans add up too which is unavoidable. But for example once you get pregnant u can do the HSG's in your local if it is cheaper up there. You can get a hysterescoy with a local clinic again if it is cheaper there.You can try to get the meds from a cheaper supplier. You can also ask your GP if they can help you out with some of the meds. Some GP's actually did do that. Maybe not the stimm meds but they can prescribe clexane and progestrone suppositories. Or you can ignore all those meds after pregnancy cause most women don't usethem anyway. I kept it cause I knew I had a tendency to autoimmune issues through mum. My leveles were good yet we just didn't get pregnant for years. So the only other explanation was that. But you have never had a good IVF process yet where your eggs have fertilised. So You need to get a solid tx first. There is a break down of all the prices on their website and actually their individual procedure ex: Egg transfer, single blood test, scan etc is along side the London prices. But all the other extra work makes them bulk up so much. If you want to go through one by one and have an estimate of your tx I could sit down and help you add up all that.
> 
> The tx without autoimmunes should cost somewhere between 7000 to 10000. Which is still a lot. But having a near %5o chance in one go is better than having %30 chance in 2 goes. And imagine you spent 5000 already without the embryo transfer and hysterescopy. Your tx would have been more expensive if those steps were actually taken. And it would keep adding up if you have a couple more that doesn't work.
> Now ARGC might still be out for you. Than UCH results are really quite bright as well. Which is around 6000-7000 I believe. You can call and find out.
> Also did you ask that girl with a low AMH where she got her IVF with BFP? I wonder if that is workable?
> There is the option of going for donor eggs abroad as well if you are willing to
> 
> 
> Skye-Oh thank you so much for all of this. I completely agree that I am 100% frustrated by what happened to me, and know that eggs were lost, for whatever reason. They also gave no positivity either as it was DHEA, then come back, or DE. It was dreadful, come to think of it, and I can't believe how I didn't fall in a heap on the floor then. I don't understand why they let my follies grow so large, and I don't understand why they didn't take a daily blood test either. I know that I want to use another clinic, the logistics of the London ones are mind-blowing, and I'm stalling because of it. I really appreciate your practical advice as you are so knowledgable in all this. The girl whose diary I tracked did have immune tests. I also like your practical suggestions of how to save money. It's whether you have the fight left, isn't it, and I don't think that I have properly 'grived' (as HA called it) the failed cycle which was cut short so abruptly. I definitely need time to accept what happened.
> 
> It makes far more sense to try with a clinic that can offer 30% odds, than 10% odds, even with the increased costs.
> 
> OH you are a true angel, and your rewards will be great!!
> 
> I love your photo of your OH! Hee hee!! I bet he would be tamping!!
> 
> Hope you're okay hun and thanks so much for the advice!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> afm - need to keep this short and sweet cos Im at work and feeling a bit tearful today and want to try and keep my sanity and myself together. I "know" in my heart that tomorrow there will not be good news at the scan, but anyway scan in 14.30 (GMT) so Ill post when I get back what has happened, DH and I have planned to go to Birmingham for the day on Saturday to have some luch and a wander round - I think we have both done this subconsciously in case it's bad news, and I feel really sure it will be. I will probably be having a huge glass of wine (or 3)
> big loves to you all,
> you have kept me sane and I am so grateful, so just need to get through today xxxxxx




purplelou said:


> thank you ladies - you are soooo lovely, I am just throwing myself a pity party (and yes Dwrgi - you are right - protecting myself)
> 
> it's just one of those days :hugs:

It's not a pity party, it's a natural reaction to what you're going through. Do whatever you need to do to get through today and tomorrow. And I think having a plan for Saturday is brilliant - either way tomorrow goes, you might very well want something fun planned ahead. And if Saturday morning rolls around and you don't feel like going, then don't go. There is nothing you "should" or "shouldn't" do. You do whatever you need to do. 

And if you don't have the strength to feel positive going in to tomorrow, don't worry about it. No amount of positive or negative thinking is going to change the outcome, so don't beat yourself up for feeling the way you feel. It's ok to be scared and to fear the worst. Just be sure that, if it's good news tomorrow, you don't let your fear ruin your opportunity to celebrate and enjoy this pregnancy. Don't let your fear smother your hope completely.

In the meantime, as you all have done for me many times in the past, we will all think positive happy thoughts for you when you don't have the strength to do so for yourself. 
xoxo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple thanks for thinking of me but I am so sending major:hugs: your way, don't feel like it's a pity party, you are just trying to prepare yourself but noting but PMA, and if you don't have it right now we are all rooting for you and have enough to keep you covered.

Dwrgi- :hugs: I was wondering how things could be so different with my uterus only a year later but my re said that it could have rescarred :argh:

HA- FX for yu for tomorrow! and multiples? you can handle it:thumbup:

Titi- Thank you so much for sharing that story, I so needed that today!:hugs:

Lava- How are those babies?

Skye- that pic of your dh was hilarious:rofl:. I actually had fibriods removed before and the scar tissue seems to be a result of that.

Omm- * Waving*

AFM- I spoke with my RE yesterday and need to have a Lap and Hysteroscopy. That means that I will have to pay my insurance deductible and then my insurance will 80% so what we are trying to decide is should we wait until January so that we have met the deductible for the entire year next year or should we proceed now. My DH and I have to discuss it. Ugggh so many decisions.


----------



## padbrat

Whoooaa... where to start??

HA... that sounds like an amazing result so far.. I am so hopeful for you!!!

FA - I got pregnant straight after my last ERPC... not even one AF so I am also throwing a whole load of hope at you too!!

Skye - you had me in fits laughing at your OH!!! Thanks for the chuckles!!

Purps... Dwrgi is absolutely right... a big PMA punch to you until we know for sure after your scan... notice I say WE.. cos we are all in it together! 

Talking of Dwrgi... chick if you want any info on ED please just ask. Not that I am an expert... but Skye is right, as always, I will help you if I can.

OMM!! Best of luck chick with your tests... all sounding good!


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi Hugs, hugs many hugs. Sweetie it really is mind blowing. If you ever decide to give up that is a different thing to discuss. We would all support you through with the feelings. But I feel that you are very frustrated at the moment and you are looking for an exit whole. I had the exact same reaction when I heard about the prices in ARGC. I expected all the posh rich girls lining the waiting room. That just was not the case at all. Most are like very middle class families who try to pinch on whatever they can. And there are ways. As HA said not every tx is the same. Ask that girl you talked to if she had any immune tx as well. Cause that's what really bulks up the price. You could do without it. The blood scans add up too which is unavoidable. But for example once you get pregnant u can do the HSG's in your local if it is cheaper up there. You can get a hysterescoy with a local clinic again if it is cheaper there.You can try to get the meds from a cheaper supplier. You can also ask your GP if they can help you out with some of the meds. Some GP's actually did do that. Maybe not the stimm meds but they can prescribe clexane and progestrone suppositories. Or you can ignore all those meds after pregnancy cause most women don't usethem anyway. I kept it cause I knew I had a tendency to autoimmune issues through mum. My leveles were good yet we just didn't get pregnant for years. So the only other explanation was that. But you have never had a good IVF process yet where your eggs have fertilised. So You need to get a solid tx first. There is a break down of all the prices on their website and actually their individual procedure ex: Egg transfer, single blood test, scan etc is along side the London prices. But all the other extra work makes them bulk up so much. If you want to go through one by one and have an estimate of your tx I could sit down and help you add up all that.
> 
> The tx without autoimmunes should cost somewhere between 7000 to 10000. Which is still a lot. But having a near %5o chance in one go is better than having %30 chance in 2 goes. And imagine you spent 5000 already without the embryo transfer and hysterescopy. Your tx would have been more expensive if those steps were actually taken. And it would keep adding up if you have a couple more that doesn't work.
> Now ARGC might still be out for you. Than UCH results are really quite bright as well. Which is around 6000-7000 I believe. You can call and find out.
> Also did you ask that girl with a low AMH where she got her IVF with BFP? I wonder if that is workable?
> There is the option of going for donor eggs abroad as well if you are willing to
> 
> 
> Skye-Oh thank you so much for all of this. I completely agree that I am 100% frustrated by what happened to me, and know that eggs were lost, for whatever reason. They also gave no positivity either as it was DHEA, then come back, or DE. It was dreadful, come to think of it, and I can't believe how I didn't fall in a heap on the floor then. I don't understand why they let my follies grow so large, and I don't understand why they didn't take a daily blood test either. I know that I want to use another clinic, the logistics of the London ones are mind-blowing, and I'm stalling because of it. I really appreciate your practical advice as you are so knowledgable in all this. The girl whose diary I tracked did have immune tests. I also like your practical suggestions of how to save money. It's whether you have the fight left, isn't it, and I don't think that I have properly 'grived' (as HA called it) the failed cycle which was cut short so abruptly. I definitely need time to accept what happened.
> 
> It makes far more sense to try with a clinic that can offer 30% odds, than 10% odds, even with the increased costs.
> 
> OH you are a true angel, and your rewards will be great!!
> 
> I love your photo of your OH! Hee hee!! I bet he would be tamping!!
> 
> Hope you're okay hun and thanks so much for the advice!
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Honey you defiantly need to find another clinic, and if you have to wait, and i know you dont want to hear that word lol, you wait. One thing i am amazed at is the difference from this clinic to the other one, the old RE i was seeing did not care about anything, and while i am complaining and grumbling about this new RE wanting everything perfect, i do believe that with having everything perfect, my outcome will be much better. You cant just throw someone on meds, and then randomly check how they are doing and then do a Hail Mary and try to get the eggs, the whole IVF is not going to work. I know your stalling about going to that other clinic, but honey i really think it will be so worth it. I too agree that you need to deal with all your emotions from this failed IVF before you can move on, you need to deal with the anger and frustration and pain you went through only for them to go oh so sorry, now go away. I think though that if you make an appt to just talk to a new clinic that it might make you feel better, i know its tough, and you need to take time to heal, but dont dwell in the past either, you did learn some things, so take those good things and go for it!!:hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Bearlake

On my phone so can't do a long post.
Just wanted to come out of my lurkdom to say GOOD LUCK to you all wonderful ladies. 
Purple, i will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for good news! 
All of you who have started treatment, keep your spirits up and look after yourselves! 
HA, I love how you have the way with words, so comforting and wise. 
Drwgi, thinking of you and hoping that you'll find the right thing that you need to do next. 
Skye, you're like a fairy god mother spreading knowledge and hope. Thank you! 
OMM, you 've had so much going on. Well done & loads of hugs! It all looks really promising! 

All the rest, loads and loads of luck and sticky babydust. 
It is very difficult to stay in the land if self pity, when you are all so amazing. 
Thanks again. X x x


----------



## Tititimes2

At work but wanted to say-

purps- like everyone has said, it is ok to feel what you need to feel honey. It is a very normal reaction. I know all of us here are holding you up and thinking positive for you. As they say, we got your back hon! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

thank you so much, you are all so lovely, I just love you all!!
Pad - when you said we are all in this together, I had a little cry, but just because I felt better - that was a lovely thing to say, thank you xx

I will let you know what happens.

and HA I will be thinking of you too, I haven't forgotten that it's a really important day for you.

thank you all again, I am so grateful xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, have been out of touch traveling over the last couple of days and now in the UK for this month's BDing. 

Purple, everything crossed for this afternoon hon :hugs::hugs:

Chris, all sounds great with the tests so far :dance:

Padbrat, shame about the possible redundancy but yes, maybe will be useful for looking after a :baby:

Dwrgi, :hugs::hugs: I am so sure you will get a :baby: eventually, you deserve one :hugs:

FM, hope they can sort out the scarring and move on for you :hugs::hugs:

HA always such wise words and great news on the follies :happydance:

:hugs::hugs: and :dust: to everyone else

AFM, this might be over. BF had SA results back yesterday and not good, Dr said I was unlikely to get pg naturally due to low morphology. Get the exact numbers on Monday so will have to think about things then.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys and how are you all??

Purple-not long to go now and I am certain it will go well. Try and remain calm, remember to breather, and what will be will be but I am sure thatyou are in with a shout so hang on in there hun! I am thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of positive vibes! :thumbup:

HA-Huge good luck with your treatment-is the trigger today??? I hope that those follies develop into something really really special! Your time is hear, I can feel it! Good luck!! :thumbup:

Butterfly-OMG, I have just seen your post, it must have crossed with mine. Oh dear oh dear. What a blow. But morphology can be tackled with the right vitamins, and remember that sperm have a three month shelf life. Zinc is the No. 1 vitamin to have and the Wellman Conception vits you can buy in the UK are fabulous at improving results. Of course, cutting back on alcohol, and eating healthily too can have a huge impact. Don't give up hun, there is lots of advice for this on the internet. Big hugs to you, you must be gutted after everything you have put yourself through, but it ain't over yet hun!! :hugs:

Any news from MA and Amelia? Amelia should have arrived by now! How very exciting???

Hello to you all! Big hugs-you are all very special people who always give so much! Huge :hugs: to each and every one of you!

AFM-CD28 and bad period pain all night, feel like cack today and a BFN on the test stick this morning. It couldn't have been a darker single line if it tried. Grrr. Think I'll just hit the chocolate-sod the caffeine!

Love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly am so sorry to hear that news about BF's SA. Once you've had time as the other ladies have said you can consider other options eg vitamins to improve things or even DS :hugs::hugs::hugs: but right now you must be gutted, so sorry.

Purplelou thinking of you today, will check in later on and hoping for good news for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy Auntie good luck to you today with the procedure.

Everyone else too many to mention happy Friday to you all, it's almost the weekened :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Padbrat IDK about your company but when my company do layoffs they can't make the pregnant ladies redundant(I don't know much about UK employment laws as this is my first job in this country so take this with a pinch of salt LOL). What they do is the ladies go on mat leave and have their babies, get their maternity leave paid etc whilst they are off, and then when they are due back at work the notice period starts and only then they get made redundant. So they do get some extra £££ out of it this way:thumbup: which could work out perfectly for you if that is the usual practice here?

Dwrgi nothing and noone would stop me eating chocolate when AF is due:haha: they would have to prise it from my cold dead hand:haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Butterfly am so sorry to hear that news about BF's SA. Once you've had time as the other ladies have said you can consider other options eg vitamins to improve things or even DS :hugs::hugs::hugs: but right now you must be gutted, so sorry.
> 
> Purplelou thinking of you today, will check in later on and hoping for good news for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Happy Auntie good luck to you today with the procedure.
> 
> Everyone else too many to mention happy Friday to you all, it's almost the weekened :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Padbrat IDK about your company but when my company do layoffs they can't make the pregnant ladies redundant(I don't know much about UK employment laws as this is my first job in this country so take this with a pinch of salt LOL). What they do is the ladies go on mat leave and have their babies, get their maternity leave paid etc whilst they are off, and then when they are due back at work the notice period starts and only then they get made redundant. So they do get some extra £££ out of it this way:thumbup: which could work out perfectly for you if that is the usual practice here?
> 
> Dwrgi nothing and noone would stop me eating chocolate when AF is due:haha: they would have to prise it from my cold dead hand:haha:

I am completely with you on that one. I am eyeing up my mammoth sized bag of Maltesers as I write...... :happydance:

Butterfly-don't forget there is always ICSI-they choose the good sperm. Excellent results for male issue infertility. It's not over-don't feel it is the end of your journey!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

HA & Purplelou,
Thinking of you today!

Pad,
Sorry about the possible layoff & stress that involves. Stay focused on achieving your precious baby & everything will work out as it should.

Butterfly,
My DH had similar issues & showed good improvement on Wellman's Conception. Also, can they retest next month b/c SA results fluctuate.

Just to report, Rebekah/MA & Doug just welcomed into the world their baby girl at a little over 8 lbs. Amelia Gabrielle has finally arrived! She is healthy but being looked after for some sugar issues. Mother & baby are resting. She will post pictures hopefully soon.

Hi to everyone I missed. Happy Friday!!!


----------



## skye2010

Quick one for Butterfly,
Hon this is actually good news rather than bad. cause you know what the problem is and your days of traveling back and forths, trying in vain and wondering what's not working every month is over :) It might be a one of you never know but you go through a lot of hardship to try so it doesn't make sense for you to carry on naturally. He can start the Wellman conception tablets to improve the sperm. He can also avoid hot baths and having his balls near anything too warm. Laptop is a no no!!!!
But you also should consider IUI or IVF. It will be intense for a month or so but it will be easier than trying naturally for you. That is my personal advice. Maybe your dr might have a different suggestion :shrug: 
:hugs::hugs:Try to keep it cool an consider all the options sweetie. No need to get upset too much over it cause at least the source of the problem is defined. xxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Butterfly67 said:


> AFM, this might be over. BF had SA results back yesterday and not good, Dr said I was unlikely to get pg naturally due to low morphology. Get the exact numbers on Monday so will have to think about things then.

:hugs::hugs:
As Skye said, it's actually good that you found this out - better to know that to continue trying in vain - now you can explore some other options that will boost your odds. And SAs can vary WIDELY from one sample to the next, even without him making any changes to his diet/habits etc. In the US, no male diagnosis is made until 3 SAs show the same result over the course of several months for that very reason.

Did the dr say anything about his count and motility? Because my DH has on average only 1-2% morphology, and we've gotten pregnant three times (twice on our own). He has a sky-high count and good motility, so that kind of compensates for the low morphology. When we first got that result, my RE recommended he take a multi-vitamin (which he already was doing) plus L-carnitine (500mg/day). 

Good luck this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, I'm back and full of sperm.... DH had great numbers this morning - 95% motility and 144 million post-wash! That count is kind of in the middle of his range (his past SAs have ranged from 84-156 million post-wash), but that motility is a good 10% higher than he's ever had before. We won't find out the morphology for about a week, though, and that's always his hurdle. 

Part of me really hopes it doesn't work this month - we have a little vacation planned for the end of Oct that we won't be able to do if I'm pregnant. Part of me is scared to death to get pregnant again, because all I've ever known of pregnancy is misery and grief, and getting pregnant means being at risk of losing the baby. I know that sounds crazy, but that's life with recurrent mc. 

I'm off to yoga in a few minutes. Hopefully that will help me center my thoughts and shake these neuroses. :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, I'm back and full of sperm.... DH had great numbers this morning - 95% motility and 144 million post-wash! That count is kind of in the middle of his range (his past SAs have ranged from 84-156 million post-wash), but that motility is a good 10% higher than he's ever had before. We won't find out the morphology for about a week, though, and that's always his hurdle.
> 
> Part of me really hopes it doesn't work this month - we have a little vacation planned for the end of Oct that we won't be able to do if I'm pregnant. Part of me is scared to death to get pregnant again, because all I've ever known of pregnancy is misery and grief, and getting pregnant means being at risk of losing the baby. I know that sounds crazy, but that's life with recurrent mc.
> 
> I'm off to yoga in a few minutes. Hopefully that will help me center my thoughts and shake these neuroses. :wacko:

Hey Happy, that is an amazing result from your DH. Wow! Take it easy today-lots of fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts to help with implantation... But, more than anything, you need to relax, and yoga sounds like just the thing. Let's hope that the morphology results come back good, and that it leads to a happy, healthy pregnancy. Feelin scared is completely normal after what you have been through, but it is a hurdle, but that doesn't mean that you can't get past it. I am so keeping everything crossed for you-it all sounds so promising, with your e levels and everything else! 

Good luck hun, I'm sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

skye2010 said:


> Quick one for Butterfly,
> Hon this is actually good news rather than bad. cause you know what the problem is and your days of traveling back and forths, trying in vain and wondering what's not working every month is over :) It might be a one of you never know but you go through a lot of hardship to try so it doesn't make sense for you to carry on naturally. He can start the Wellman conception tablets to improve the sperm. He can also avoid hot baths and having his balls near anything too warm. Laptop is a no no!!!!
> But you also should consider IUI or IVF. It will be intense for a month or so but it will be easier than trying naturally for you. That is my personal advice. Maybe your dr might have a different suggestion :shrug:
> :hugs::hugs:Try to keep it cool an consider all the options sweetie. No need to get upset too much over it cause at least the source of the problem is defined. xxxxxxx

Thanks Syke, yes you are right, it is a good thing to know what is wrong, wise words (as always from you!) so we can work on that. Yes he is big on hot baths and laptops but I have tried to keep him away from those things for the last few months. I just stopped at the chemist and got him some zinc but might also get some Wellman conception - they just didn't have them in the one I found. Once I get back I will go and see my Dr with his results and see what he suggests. 



HappyAuntie said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, this might be over. BF had SA results back yesterday and not good, Dr said I was unlikely to get pg naturally due to low morphology. Get the exact numbers on Monday so will have to think about things then.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> As Skye said, it's actually good that you found this out - better to know that to continue trying in vain - now you can explore some other options that will boost your odds. And SAs can vary WIDELY from one sample to the next, even without him making any changes to his diet/habits etc. In the US, no male diagnosis is made until 3 SAs show the same result over the course of several months for that very reason.
> 
> Did the dr say anything about his count and motility? Because my DH has on average only 1-2% morphology, and we've gotten pregnant three times (twice on our own). He has a sky-high count and good motility, so that kind of compensates for the low morphology. When we first got that result, my RE recommended he take a multi-vitamin (which he already was doing) plus L-carnitine (500mg/day).
> 
> Good luck this weekend! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks HA and that is interesting about what you say about the 3 tests - I might try and get him to go have another next month at a private clinic or else ask him if his Dr suggests having another.

The Dr did say that he had a good count - don't know exactly how many but will get the report on Monday - it should have rung bells about your DH as I have read your siggie and remember now you saying about him and the fact that you got pg. I suppose for someone with 200million and 1% that is the same as 20 million and 5% so yes, numbers do count.

I need to see from him where he wants to go and if he will do IVF. I just don't know right now on a number things including - if he will do it - if we/I can afford it - if I would have to do donor eggs would he still do it - do I want to go through all of it with money I don't have with the chance of it failing?

Anyway, thanks ladies it's so good to have you here :hugs::hugs:

Oh and HA, you know it will be sod's law (in a good way) that this one will stick because then you will have to cancel your holiday - great that DH had high numbers and hope that the yoga helps :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Come on sticky HA beany!!!! (Sod the holiday - swap it for a sticky bean!!)


----------



## purplelou

dear HA, I am keeping all my appendages crossed for you and sending a ton of sticky dust your way :dust: somebody here needs to have a super sticky bean in the next week or so - and I can't think of anyone better to start us off, than you!

Butterfly, sorry about your OH's SA, :hugs: but it does sound like there are defintely steps that you can take which might improve things and give your sticky bean!

to everyone (so sorry I am not mentioning everyone individually by name) I am sending you all, love and :hugs: 

afm - straight to the point, no baby, no sac. 
the scan lady was lovely and so kind but could see nothing at all, she did say my endometriu had returned to normal, and a hgc test was negative. The staff said it looks like because Ive had no pain and no bleeding, the sac looks to have been absorbed by my body. They expect AF to arrive in the next few weeks and then......well we start all over.
I had a bit of a cry, although I had convinced myself that was going to be the result already, but me and DH have talked it over and he said that we are no worse off than we were a few weeks ago, and that we still have each other - he really knows just what to say. I am so lucky! anyways, that's my day. again, ladies you are all so wonderful and lovely, thank you for supporting me through this.


----------



## NorthStar

Purplelou :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry for your loss and that you've had to go through it twice :hugs: your husband sounds like a lovely man though and once you've recovered you'll get that sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh Lou, my heart sank when I read your post. :cry: I am so sorry. Our bodies can be so cruel sometimes. Hold tight to that sweet DH of yours - he's a gem. And remember what I said about tomorrow - if you wake up and don't feel like going, don't go. If you wake up and think it would feel good to go, then go. There are no "shoulds" - you two do whatever it is you need to do. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Awwww purple, honey i am so sorry, i was praying so hard for you honey. I am glad you had a good cry, as much as we try and shield ourselves there is alway that tiny little flicker of hope. I am sending you tons of hugs, and yes your DH is fantastic, what a sweetheart. You take care of yourself honey, and do whatever pleases you. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies so sorry not been around for a while (IT issues) so sorry I can't catch up and if I miss people then please forgive me.

Lou I am so sorry to hear of your lose sending lots of :hugs: for you :hugs:

HA sending lots of :dust: and hoping you have a good reason to cancel your holiday :dust:

Lots of :hugs: to anyone else needing one and :dust: for all wanting some and lots of healthy vibes for the ladies expecting their LOs.


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, I'm back and full of sperm.... DH had great numbers this morning - 95% motility and 144 million post-wash! That count is kind of in the middle of his range (his past SAs have ranged from 84-156 million post-wash), but that motility is a good 10% higher than he's ever had before. We won't find out the morphology for about a week, though, and that's always his hurdle.
> 
> Part of me really hopes it doesn't work this month - we have a little vacation planned for the end of Oct that we won't be able to do if I'm pregnant. Part of me is scared to death to get pregnant again, because all I've ever known of pregnancy is misery and grief, and getting pregnant means being at risk of losing the baby. I know that sounds crazy, but that's life with recurrent mc.
> 
> I'm off to yoga in a few minutes. Hopefully that will help me center my thoughts and shake these neuroses. :wacko:

Wow, fantastic number, i will keep my fingers crossed that the morphology is good also. And honey trust me it does not sound crazy to be afraid of getting pg, i know EXACTLY what you mean, i do the same thing, as a matter of fact i have already convinced myself that this IVF is not going to work, after losing 4 i just dont see how IVF can help, i think i am just protecting myself is what's happening. But honey you need to remember one thing, this is NOT the same pg as the other ones, this one is totaly different, now will it end the same way, i dont know, but i do know this one is NOT the same as the last one. I hope you enjoy your yoga, and i will keep my fingers crossed for you!! go little spermies go!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Quick one for Butterfly,
> Hon this is actually good news rather than bad. cause you know what the problem is and your days of traveling back and forths, trying in vain and wondering what's not working every month is over :) It might be a one of you never know but you go through a lot of hardship to try so it doesn't make sense for you to carry on naturally. He can start the Wellman conception tablets to improve the sperm. He can also avoid hot baths and having his balls near anything too warm. Laptop is a no no!!!!
> But you also should consider IUI or IVF. It will be intense for a month or so but it will be easier than trying naturally for you. That is my personal advice. Maybe your dr might have a different suggestion :shrug:
> :hugs::hugs:Try to keep it cool an consider all the options sweetie. No need to get upset too much over it cause at least the source of the problem is defined. xxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks Syke, yes you are right, it is a good thing to know what is wrong, wise words (as always from you!) so we can work on that. Yes he is big on hot baths and laptops but I have tried to keep him away from those things for the last few months. I just stopped at the chemist and got him some zinc but might also get some Wellman conception - they just didn't have them in the one I found. Once I get back I will go and see my Dr with his results and see what he suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, this might be over. BF had SA results back yesterday and not good, Dr said I was unlikely to get pg naturally due to low morphology. Get the exact numbers on Monday so will have to think about things then.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> As Skye said, it's actually good that you found this out - better to know that to continue trying in vain - now you can explore some other options that will boost your odds. And SAs can vary WIDELY from one sample to the next, even without him making any changes to his diet/habits etc. In the US, no male diagnosis is made until 3 SAs show the same result over the course of several months for that very reason.
> 
> Did the dr say anything about his count and motility? Because my DH has on average only 1-2% morphology, and we've gotten pregnant three times (twice on our own). He has a sky-high count and good motility, so that kind of compensates for the low morphology. When we first got that result, my RE recommended he take a multi-vitamin (which he already was doing) plus L-carnitine (500mg/day).
> 
> Good luck this weekend! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks HA and that is interesting about what you say about the 3 tests - I might try and get him to go have another next month at a private clinic or else ask him if his Dr suggests having another.
> 
> The Dr did say that he had a good count - don't know exactly how many but will get the report on Monday - it should have rung bells about your DH as I have read your siggie and remember now you saying about him and the fact that you got pg. I suppose for someone with 200million and 1% that is the same as 20 million and 5% so yes, numbers do count.
> 
> I need to see from him where he wants to go and if he will do IVF. I just don't know right now on a number things including - if he will do it - if we/I can afford it - if I would have to do donor eggs would he still do it - do I want to go through all of it with money I don't have with the chance of it failing?
> 
> Anyway, thanks ladies it's so good to have you here :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh and HA, you know it will be sod's law (in a good way) that this one will stick because then you will have to cancel your holiday - great that DH had high numbers and hope that the yoga helps :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Honey i am sorry, while its great that you know something is wrong, and there is something you can focus on rather than just being unexplained it still SUCKS!!!! I know where your at with the whole IVF thing too, so many questions, and no answers. I think the same thing, is this IVF even going to work, i dont have the best odds, but you know what, i have to give it a shot, i have to know that when i walk away from this TTC stuff, i did everything i could to have a baby. For now i think you just need to get all the info about him and go from there, IVF is not necessarly you next step, they may put him on Clomid to see if they cant get his little guys a bit better.


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies so sorry not been around for a while (IT issues) so sorry I can't catch up and if I miss people then please forgive me.
> 
> Lou I am so sorry to hear of your lose sending lots of :hugs: for you :hugs:
> 
> HA sending lots of :dust: and hoping you have a good reason to cancel your holiday :dust:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to anyone else needing one and :dust: for all wanting some and lots of healthy vibes for the ladies expecting their LOs.

Woooooooooooly, honey i have missed you, i am sorry about the IT issues, i hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies so sorry not been around for a while (IT issues) so sorry I can't catch up and if I miss people then please forgive me.
> 
> Lou I am so sorry to hear of your lose sending lots of :hugs: for you :hugs:
> 
> HA sending lots of :dust: and hoping you have a good reason to cancel your holiday :dust:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to anyone else needing one and :dust: for all wanting some and lots of healthy vibes for the ladies expecting their LOs.
> 
> Woooooooooooly, honey i have missed you, i am sorry about the IT issues, i hope all is well with you!!!Click to expand...

All is well thanks. Lost 16.5lb so far in 11 weeks and lost nearly 2 dress sizes :dance: On the whatever wagon as not temping or using OPKs and know roughly when I ovulate (tomorrow) but we're doing our best to catch the golden egg :)


----------



## purplelou

wooly - thank you, I am so glad to see you back! well done on the amazing weight loss, you are a star!! good luck - I really hope you catch that eggy!

Big :hugs:



and Omm, thank you sweetie, this little bean wasn't meant to be, but I have no doubt in my heart that if prayers and hopes were a gaurantee, then it would have been the stickiest one ever, so thank you, big loves xx

HA - Thank you, and yes, I will remember what you said, and we will see what tomorrow feels like xxxx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Lovely Purple, I'm so very sorry sweetheart. I can only send virtual :hugs: so you make sure you get plenty of cuddles from your wonderful husband. Have faith, you will get there. Big :hugs:

HA: I'm keeping everything crossed for you. It really has to be your turn.. come on sticky, little bean! We want our Happy Auntie to be a Happy Mummy, too!

OMM: Wow, it sounds like everything is coming together, good luck!

Butterfly: Sorry to hear about OH's SA, but it sounds like there's a lot that can be done, hang-in there. Oh, and I'm pleased to hear you're returning to Blighty :happydance:

Wooly: It's always lovely to hear from you and well done on the weight loss! Wowser!

Dwrgi: You need a big :hugs: I know you have the strength to continue this journey and we'll always be here to support you along the way.

Skye: How are you? I hope you're getting some rest, madam!

Twinkle: Glad you got through the tests!

FM: Oh, how frustrating. I hope it all goes well :hugs:

Never: If you're still out there lurking, I hope you're well, hun. We're here when you feel ready to return :hugs:

Northstar: How are you, sweetie?

Padbrat: Good luck, I'm rooting for you!

Lava: A boy and a girl!! That's perfect, I couldn't be happier for you!

Carol: Congratulations! Wonderful news!

Huge bear :hugs: and lots of :dust: to everyone, I'm so very sorry if I've missed anyone.. memory isn't what it used to be!

AFM.. well, we had all our tests. Mine came back okay (a few cysts, but the Dr didn't seemed concerned), but DH's repeat SA again showed no sperm at all. He then examined husband - as he put it "he could've brought me dinner first!" and then ruled out an US (not sure what that meant?), so he's now had bloods sent off to see if he's a Cystic Fibrosis carrier and also Karyotype (abnormal chromosomes). We go back in November and depending on those results the next step will be biopsies on DH to see if there are any at all. 

We were a little disheartened afterwards, I think we were both hoping that the first test might've been a lab error, but then as DH said it was a positive appointment, as it looks like I'm 'good to go'. We're still undecided about the DS, but I'm sure it'll be something we'll consider more seriously if and when the time comes.

I'm heading to bed now as I'm taking part in the 13.1 mile Cancer Research walk around London tomorrow and I need sleeeeeep. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, enjoy!!

With love, 

C xx


----------



## NorthStar

Goodluck in the walk tomorrow tigerlily :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck tomorrow Tigerlily x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies so sorry not been around for a while (IT issues) so sorry I can't catch up and if I miss people then please forgive me.

Hi Mac!! :hi: Lovely to see you again, and WTG on the weight loss!!! :happydance: 



onmymind17 said:


> Wow, fantastic number, i will keep my fingers crossed that the morphology is good also. And honey trust me it does not sound crazy to be afraid of getting pg, i know EXACTLY what you mean, i do the same thing, as a matter of fact i have already convinced myself that this IVF is not going to work, after losing 4 i just dont see how IVF can help, i think i am just protecting myself is what's happening. *But honey you need to remember one thing, this is NOT the same pg as the other ones, this one is totaly different, now will it end the same way, i dont know, but i do know this one is NOT the same as the last one. *I hope you enjoy your yoga, and i will keep my fingers crossed for you!! go little spermies go!!!!

Thank you, Chris - your words really struck a chord with me. :cry: And made me feel a little less crazy, which is always appreciated! :haha:



tigerlily1975 said:


> HA: I'm keeping everything crossed for you. It really has to be your turn.. come on sticky, little bean! We want our Happy Auntie to be a Happy Mummy, too!
> 
> ...
> 
> AFM.. well, we had all our tests. Mine came back okay (a few cysts, but the Dr didn't seemed concerned), but DH's repeat SA again showed no sperm at all. He then examined husband - as he put it "he could've brought me dinner first!" and then ruled out an US (not sure what that meant?), so he's now had bloods sent off to see if he's a Cystic Fibrosis carrier and also Karyotype (abnormal chromosomes). We go back in November and depending on those results the next step will be biopsies on DH to see if there are any at all.
> 
> We were a little disheartened afterwards, I think we were both hoping that the first test might've been a lab error, but then as DH said it was a positive appointment, as it looks like I'm 'good to go'. We're still undecided about the DS, but I'm sure it'll be something we'll consider more seriously if and when the time comes.
> 
> I'm heading to bed now as I'm taking part in the 13.1 mile Cancer Research walk around London tomorrow and I need sleeeeeep. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, enjoy!!
> 
> With love,
> 
> C xx

Your words made me cry, too! :cry: I think part of my fear of being pregnant again is that part of me is afraid I'm just never going to have a baby, so getting my hopes up is too scary - it feels like I'm just setting myself up for defeat over and over again.

I truly hope your DH's labs come back with some answers... at least then you would know exactly what you're dealing with and could (hopefully) have an easier time reaching a decision on what you want to do next. :hugs: And as for his feeling violated, I secretly kind of love it when our DHs have to experience that - it gives them just a _tiny _glimpse of what our appts feel like every damn time! :haha: Our first IUI was on Valentine's Day of this year - I remember joking with my dr that I was having a more intimate V-Day with him than I was with my husband!!

Good luck with your walk tomorrow. :thumbup: Here's hoping for sunny skies, strong legs and comfortable shoes. :flower:


Thanks to all of you for helping me feel less crazy today. I would be so lost without this group - I love you all!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you all get to enjoy your weekends. DH and I have a bunch of gardening to do tomorrow - not something I particularly enjoy, but at least the weather will be nice, and the new tulips and crocuses come springtime will make me happy! :flow: And Sunday is our annual block party, which is always a good time. :winkwink: We really lucked out when we moved here two years ago - we actually love our neighbors! :haha:

xoxo
HA


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies so sorry not been around for a while (IT issues) so sorry I can't catch up and if I miss people then please forgive me.
> 
> Lou I am so sorry to hear of your lose sending lots of :hugs: for you :hugs:
> 
> HA sending lots of :dust: and hoping you have a good reason to cancel your holiday :dust:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to anyone else needing one and :dust: for all wanting some and lots of healthy vibes for the ladies expecting their LOs.

Good to hear from you Macwooly and excellent news on the wight loss! I don't know how you do it, but congratulations!

Fingers crossed you catch your egg this month!

Stay with us, hun!
Axxxx:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple - so sorry to hear that this didn't work out this time. Have a lovely day with your DH today if you can and look after yourself :hugs:

Wooooly - great to see you back!

Tigerlily - sorry to hear that the results are not what you wanted but it really sounds like your doctor is on top of things and doing all the tests that are necessary. And good luck in the walk today.

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else

AFM barring the current news I think I may have a wasted trip over anyway as I fear that I O'd on the day I got here anyway :dohh:


----------



## skye2010

Awww Loiiis, I'm so sooo sorry. I really wasn't expecting you would have the same outcome again. This is so unfair. :cry::cry: It's one of those moments when you think "Why why?" Sweetie lot's of hugs and kisses for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Purps.. sweetness... so sorry. It doesn't matter how much you prepare yourself for the worst it still feels like life has given you a good old kicking.... thank heavens for you lovely Hubby. x

Butterfly... doh!!! Crap timing .... BF spermies.. well Wellman is awesome... my Hubby has sticky sperm which is BAD... but he was on Wellman and I mananged to get preggers twice on my own. Unfortunatly my genetics killed my sons, but the fact remains that Wellman did the trick for us. You can order it online as well... just google it.

Hey skye and Lava... thanks for the update Lava and thanks for the advice Skye!

Welcome outta lurkdom Bear...

North - I am in HR and I have been made redundant before... that is the bad luck of it all cos I know what is coming when others don't. Legally a company cannot discriminate on the basis of Pregnancy or Maternity (Equalities Act 2010) and they would have to effectively 'ignore' the fact of pregnancy when selecting for redundancy.... however... the real world proves differently. I would say I am 90% at risk.... and I am not pregnant at present.....

Welcome back Mac!

AFM, well I am still injecting.... steriods and progynova start next week. Thats it really...

Had some sad news yesterday that a friend from here who has suffered more losses than I can believe has sadly gained another angel. She was at 9 weeks, the fathest she had ever made... on every drug possible... baby was doing so well and then those familair words I have heard many times.... "No Heartbeat". I am furious at the world for her... it is so frikkin not fair!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, I'm back and full of sperm.... DH had great numbers this morning - 95% motility and 144 million post-wash! That count is kind of in the middle of his range (his past SAs have ranged from 84-156 million post-wash), but that motility is a good 10% higher than he's ever had before. We won't find out the morphology for about a week, though, and that's always his hurdle.
> 
> Part of me really hopes it doesn't work this month - we have a little vacation planned for the end of Oct that we won't be able to do if I'm pregnant.* Part of me is scared to death to get pregnant again, because all I've ever known of pregnancy is misery and grief, and getting pregnant means being at risk of losing the baby. I know that sounds crazy, but that's life with recurrent mc. *
> 
> I'm off to yoga in a few minutes. Hopefully that will help me center my thoughts and shake these neuroses. :wacko:

HA...I am so hopingn that this is your month :hugs: you have such a way with words and put things far better than I ever do but you hit the nail on the head. :dust:

Louise....so sorry :hugs: there are no words but always here if you need/want to offload :hugs:

Dwrgi...:hugs: and keep bashing those hurdles...you will have the greatest reward at the end :hugs:

Twinkle...hows you?

Tiger...sorry that you didn't get the answers you were hoping for :hugs: at least November isn't too far away and there is a plan of action for going forward :hugs:

Wooly...welcome back and congrats on the weightloss :dust: and whatever :hugs:

Butterfly...sorry about the news from the SA but at least you can action it now. Hoping it wasn't a wasted visit here too...can still catch the egg after it's been released :winkwink:

FM...sorry you had pants news too :hugs: hoping they fix the scarring and your baby is the next thing happening :hugs:

OMM..glad everything is looking fab and WTG with those follicles...I know you have chopped and changed your mind but going with yout gut instinct is always a good thing :hugs:

Lava..congrats on one of each :yipee:

Carole..hoping things are still going well? Probably being too :sick: to come on here :wacko:

Skye...lovely bump from DH :haha:

:hi: to anyone I have missed..sorry :wacko:

AFM...nothing new going on...around the fertile window I think so as per...battling to DTD managed one the other night but I can't force the issue. It'll happen when I least expect it to. I'm expecting nothing to happen before 6 months anyway..just have a feeling. Either way..I'm not excited about the TTCAL malarky...or the early BFP if I get it...ask me after 12 weeks (if I ever get that far)

:dust: and :hugs: all round

XxX


----------



## padbrat

HA hope the yoga helped to clear your worries.

Am thinking glowing and growing baby dusty thoughts for you!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi all!

Purple-I am so very sorry hun, to hear your news. I know that no matter how much you prepare yourself for the worst, you keep hoping till the very last second. I am sending huge hugs to you and know that your time is soon. The comfort that you can take from this, hopefully, is that you have managed to get pregnant twice in the space of six months, and clearly there are no major obstacles to prevent it happening again. The thing to do now is to rest, grieve, look after yourself and THEN, when you're ready, pursue the blood clotting issue that you have. I am so sorry for this loss, but I know that you will get good news which will go full term before very very long. Hang on in there!

Never-good to see you back! Take it easy with the TTCing!! Do it when you are 100% ready, and not before. You need to make sure that you are as strong as you can be. Having said that, if it does happen, wehey! Either way, big hugs hun!

Pad-so sorry for your friend. This world is completely unfair and doesn't have rhyme nor reason. I know that you will be a tower of strength to her, like you are to us, and we can only be there for each other at these times. Hope the injections are going well-oooooo, you're getting closer hun! And thanks for the offer of help with clinics abroad, I really appreciate your support! Have a great weekend hun!

Butterfly, hello hun? Safe journey home? Like Never said, you may still have time to catch the eggy, hope you got down and dirty as soon as you landed, so to speak! I also think that Wellman Conception are fab, and I have been told that zinc is the wonder vitamin, so get him on these!! Good luck hun! 

Tiger-sorry about the bad news. It is good they are looking into the problem. Hopefully they can get some answers for you before long. I am thinking of you and sending you big hugs!

Love to all the wonderful women on here! Hope you all have a good weekend!

AFM-a question! I don't know if I have had my period this month. I had very dark brown spotting on Thursday, CD27, and a bit yesterday and a bit today, period pain too. But that's it. Not enough for a pad or tampon. TMI-sorry! Is this a period??? Brown blood is old blood? Just don't get it. Taken two pregnancy tests, and both negative. Go figure. Yet, first cycle after IVF was completely normal, so don't get it... Any ideas??

Take care for now, girls! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...how far in to your cycle was you? It could be implantation bleeding which is brown and the cramping could also be implantation :hugs:

Give it three days and test using a FRER or ASDA/Morrisons home tests are sensitive too.

XxX

ETA...period is counted for first day of full flow so I wouldn't say that this is yours :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi...how far in to your cycle was you? It could be implantation bleeding which is brown and the cramping could also be implantation :hugs:
> 
> Give it three days and test using a FRER or ASDA/Morrisons home tests are sensitive too.
> 
> XxX
> 
> ETA...period is counted for first day of full flow so I wouldn't say that this is yours :hugs:

Thanks hun! I got quite hopeful, all symptoms were bang on, but today, yes, you guessed it, Auntie Flo came knocking. The hag!

Hope you're okay hun? Fingers crossed you've caught your eggy!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Urghhh with you there Dwrgi... AF got me last night.... bleurghhh.

Hi Never!


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi & Padbrat so sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies sorry for going missing in action for the past week or so but I have had connection problems at home and work has been beyond crazy. We have a large delegation travelling to Berlin today and although I chose not to go as didn't want to fly whilst in first tri I still had heaps of work to do for everyone else going.

Purple I am so sorry for what you have been through. Take time to recover emotionally and I am sure your sticky BFP will be with you soon :hugs:

I will have to read and catch up on everyone else's news as I am so behind as this thread is just super active.

AFM all seems to be going well for me just get so tired and go to bed when most kids are going to sleep hahaha. I have my next scan on Thursday mornign which I am really looking forward to as want to see how the bubba has changed.

Will try and get online later tonight if not tomorrow at work for sure.

Take care all and have a great day:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...unbelievable that hag :grr: :hugs: hun

Padbrat...sorry she came to you to :grr: :hugs: was meant to say good luck with your treatments hun :hugs:

Carole..glad all is well :hugs:

AFM...was determined not to POAS whatsoever but had cramps this morning and thought I'd POAS for a laugh and hello smiley face :dohh: whatever :haha:

Happy Sunday all :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Debs what do you mean AF got you? I thought you were on cycle? You didn't have the transfer yet did u??????

Amanda sorry for that :(((

Never I'm glad to see you back again :))) Lot's of baby dust and kisses.

Carole :) Lot's of sleep and healthy eating is good :) Are you having the 12 week scan? When are you gonna add a ticker? xxx

Hi Macwooly :))
xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

hey all.... I think I am meant to have AF, which started yesterday... don't think it is a bad thing. Stopped pill last Tues and started the injections. I don't start my steriods or progynova until Friday and have a scan on the 14th. TX is the 24th Oct. So I think this is meant to happen so my lining is fresh for tx. ......

It is suppposed to happen isn't it? OMG am worried now. Need PMA....... now please!!

All the best for the scan Carole!!

Hey Skye, Never, Mac and Dwrgi!


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad...yes it is supposed to be happening now ready for the jabs, shots and pills you're going to be taking to get your rainbow baby :hugs:

Thanks Skye

XxX


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,
thank you for all the lovely thoughts and wishes xxx I am doing ok, although feel like as pad put it "life has given my a kick!" we spent the day we had planned in Birmingham, we had some lunch and went to see some of "the staffordshire hoard" (a collection of aftefacts found by a man with a metal detector in a field near here - which is said to be one the most important archeological finds ever - lot of gold and sword bits etc) then wandered round the markets and I brought some material to make new curtains for our living room. I think the activity and distraction helped us both.

and so now I am feeling a bit more positive for the future, and for you ladies too, my fingers are crossed in anticipation of good news for HA and Pad especially at the moment since they are so close to knowing something.
but I am thinking of you all and wishing everyone would get their BFP and sticky bean right now!

will keep this short today as I am about to make some dinner, 
but I just wanted to say another huge thank you, and send every single one of you a truck load of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and love xxxx


----------



## skye2010

Lois :hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: It's good to know that you had a nice day.

Debs, yes it is suppose to happen. Sorry I got confused for a minute. So now you are good to go. It will all be rolling from now on. :happydance::happydance: Goood LUUUUCK!!!


----------



## padbrat

awww Never, Purps and Skye... thank you so much for your advice and support through all this... I swear I would be a nervous wreck without having you guys!

Purps I know the life kicking experience just hurts all parts of your life.... but I think your trip to Birmingham probaby did you a power of good. Focussing on something else... no matter what helps enormously in my experience. 

Mucho luvs to all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html

We know most of this already but there might be something of use here-multiple DTD on the same day?????!!!! Whoop whoooo!!

Hi to you all!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html
> 
> We know most of this already but there might be something of use here-multiple DTD on the same day?????!!!! Whoop whoooo!!
> 
> Hi to you all!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm assuming that doesn't apply to those of us with OH's who have lazy swimmers - the FS said to dtd every other day to give them a chance to recover!?


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html
> 
> We know most of this already but there might be something of use here-multiple DTD on the same day?????!!!! Whoop whoooo!!
> 
> Hi to you all!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'm assuming that doesn't apply to those of us with OH's who have lazy swimmers - the FS said to dtd every other day to give them a chance to recover!?Click to expand...

What this says is that the more you DTD the greater your chance. But, if issues do concern male factor, then the advice is generally to conserve them by waiting a day or so. The trick is to know when your ovulation day will be.....

We will ALL be experts on fertility by the time we're done!!
:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'd better finally give in & buy some more OPKs then!


----------



## padbrat

Ya Twinks we were told every other day by both my M/C consultants.....

Apparently swimmers need time to recover their numbers otherwise you just get the crappy ones....

Hi Dwrgi!


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I can barely get my OH to DTD twice in a week never mind a day :rofl:

Oh to be a sex maniac :rofl:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

Hahaha no use being a sex maniac if your guy wants it once a month let alone twice a week :rofl::rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

I wish I was attractive as late night repeats of Family Guy & American Dad on BBC3!


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - you are so very much more attractive!!! (it must be a man thing - cos my DH likes those shows too!)


----------



## twinkle1975

purplelou said:


> Twinkle - you are so very much more attractive!!! (it must be a man thing - cos my DH likes those shows too!)

I wouldn't mind so much if he hadn't seen them so many times he can quote them off by heart!!

I'm fighting back though - I've just bought a book on burlesque and a cd of burlesque music from Amazon :shy: I hope he appreciates it!!


----------



## purplelou

Oh Twinkle - you go girl!! you DH will NOT be able to resist!! the Tv does not stand a chance!


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm fighting back though - I've just bought a book on burlesque and a cd of burlesque music from Amazon :shy: I hope he appreciates it!!


ooh la la!! very nice! I _alllllmost _did something similar last week - there was a Groupon last week for a half-price boudoir photography session and I almost did it as a Christmas present for him - but I chickened out in the end!!! I should have done it - a pro photographer could make me look waaaaay sexier than I look irl. And God knows I'm not getting any younger! OR thinner!!! :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all well :hugs:

HA - How are you holding up? Im still sending positive thoughts your way!

I will have to make this one a short one because I am about to start work, so anyway, Just wanted to pop on and say, good morning and send a bunch to everyone xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

afm - AF got me last night, and I can honestly say Hooray!! (not often you get to say that when TTC) I feel like I am starting from the beginning, a fresh sheet if you know what I mean? Ive started temping this morning, so now we keep our fingers crossed and I keep my feet up the wall again.


----------



## Macwooly

Lou sending some :hugs: and hoping that you won't have to wait too long for your sticky BFP :dust:

Twinkle - I brought some dvds which teach me how to dance burlesque about a week ago but waiting on them from the US. Wanted to learn something new to ensure I could DH in the mood when required :winkwink:

Sending loads of :hugs: and :dust: to all x


----------



## skye2010

Woohooo, Twinks and Macwooly, U keep rocking girls xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey girls! What's going on here?!! I turn my back for two minutes, and you guys have turned into Dita Von Teese!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Brilliant!! I would never have the confidence, so I admire those who have. And, if you enjoy it and have some fun doing it, then yo go girls!!!! 

HA-that boudoir photo session sounds fab. I bet you'd look fabulous. Why do we chicken out of these things?? My OH bought me a set of cards for my 40th and wants me to do a '40 things to do whilst I'm forty', and write them in this-basically things you'd never done before, and I really like the idea of letting go and just going for it! I've done about 7 things so far! It's so easy to change your mind and then regret it, but how empowering to actually do these things!! How are you feeling now, post IUI?? Hope you're okay? I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Lou, you are quite right, fresh start today and positive thinking all the way. You have a strong heart and a great support system at home, and here (I hope), so let's go for that BFP hun!!! I am sending huge shed loads of :dust: your way! How are you feeling in yourself though? It is hard though and you've had a double whammy. Huge hugs to you cos you are doing BRILLIANTLY!

Hello Pad and Skye and Macwooly, and Twinkle and everybody else! Big :hugs: to you all.

I have just had a complete meltdown in work-and spent the last hour in my Assistant Head's Office crying on her shoulder, complete wreck. Yet another colleague has announced she is pregnant, and everybody was whooping because she has twins! I think it is a Clomid pregnancy as I know she has had trouble, but she is 30 and has time on her side. I am so pleased for her but so gutted for myself. Everybody in the staffroom was excited and whooping, I couldn't bear it and discreetly left (trying to keep the tears from rolling) and went straight into my Assistant Head who took me under her wing. I had such a blub, but it was good to get it out. I also saw a dead cat on the road this morning, and we've had a terrible weekend with the dogs escaping on Sunday (and huskeys love to run...convinced we'd lost them, or a farmer would shoot them). I've just had enough.

I know that Skye said that docs don't generally test for autoimmune issues until your have three mcs but isn't this worth looking into as it is NOT NORMAL to not be able to conceive in four years, minus one blip?? There is obviously a problem with our joint genetics, or something......... I DO have slight arthritis in my toe, finger and knee, also am prone to depression, so I am more likely to succumb to this problem. Isn't it worth looking into for elimination purposes? I'd gladly pay the money as I just want answers. I have no answers at the moment. The lady with the 0.7 amh who had natural IVF was treated at CREATE in London, and she asked why I was waiting until the Spring for the next treatment, as time was of the essence.... DHEA hadn't worked for her. Could she be right?

Anyway, there's me, another drama for today......

Love to you all!

:flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi :hugs: 

I can feel you pain as we had a husky X on foster and she slipped her lead on a walk. We got her back but took 24 hours and I was sick with worry. And one of my past cats was an RTA fatality and it's awful.

I think we all understand the rollercoaster of emotions when people we work with or in the family announce pregnancies. We are happy for them and wish them nothing but the best but it brings it home to us how we aren't yet in their position :hugs:

Glad the blub helped and I so hope you do get some answer to get your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: dwrgi. It is so hard when all around seem to be pg and yes 4 years is a long time for you not to have some answers :nope: I really hope that things turn around for you soon and you get your forever :baby: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purple - good in a way that Af showed so that you can start to move on - like you say a fresh start towards your sticky BFP :hugs::hugs:

AFM I got provisional numbers on the SA - 20m+ count, 54% motility and 5% morphology so that is not as bad as i thought it might be...


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> :hug: dwrgi. It is so hard when all around seem to be pg and yes 4 years is a long time for you not to have some answers :nope: I really hope that things turn around for you soon and you get your forever :baby: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I got provisional numbers on the SA - 20m+ count, 54% motility and 5% morphology so that is not as bad as i thought it might be...

Thanks hun! I need a miracle very very soon!! 

I've cut and pasted WHO guidelines on sperm. Your BF's sample isn't bad at all. Count is good, motility is excellent (40% is their borderline level) and 5% morphology adheres to their borderline level too. Not bad at all. Keep him on the Wellman, and I was also told that zinc was THE vitamin to use for this issue. No laptops on laps, no tight pants, no hot baths, moderate alcohol, healthy diet, regular ejaculation to keep sperm fresh, no extreme exercise, etc. etc.!! 

Have you had your amh level done? (God, I sound obsessed!). I would do this, and if you discover it is low, it will give you a much better insight into what you do next. I think some GPs do it on the NHS, otherwise it costs about £70. It is worth its weight I think.

Good luck hun, :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hug: dwrgi. It is so hard when all around seem to be pg and yes 4 years is a long time for you not to have some answers :nope: I really hope that things turn around for you soon and you get your forever :baby: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I got provisional numbers on the SA - 20m+ count, 54% motility and 5% morphology so that is not as bad as i thought it might be...
> 
> Thanks hun! I need a miracle very very soon!!
> 
> I've cut and pasted WHO guidelines on sperm. Your BF's sample isn't bad at all. Count is good, motility is excellent (40% is their borderline level) and 5% morphology adheres to their borderline level too. Not bad at all. Keep him on the Wellman, and I was also told that zinc was THE vitamin to use for this issue. No laptops on laps, no tight pants, no hot baths, moderate alcohol, healthy diet, regular ejaculation to keep sperm fresh, no extreme exercise, etc. etc.!!
> 
> Have you had your amh level done? (God, I sound obsessed!). I would do this, and if you discover it is low, it will give you a much better insight into what you do next. I think some GPs do it on the NHS, otherwise it costs about £70. It is worth its weight I think.
> 
> Good luck hun, :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, he is starting to make changes already and I bought him 3 months worth of zinc when i was there :haha::haha:

You are right, I really want to know what my AMH is and I am going to ask the doc that when I get back. If they don't do it then I will def pay the £70 to get it done privately :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hug: dwrgi. It is so hard when all around seem to be pg and yes 4 years is a long time for you not to have some answers :nope: I really hope that things turn around for you soon and you get your forever :baby: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I got provisional numbers on the SA - 20m+ count, 54% motility and 5% morphology so that is not as bad as i thought it might be...
> 
> Thanks hun! I need a miracle very very soon!!
> 
> I've cut and pasted WHO guidelines on sperm. Your BF's sample isn't bad at all. Count is good, motility is excellent (40% is their borderline level) and 5% morphology adheres to their borderline level too. Not bad at all. Keep him on the Wellman, and I was also told that zinc was THE vitamin to use for this issue. No laptops on laps, no tight pants, no hot baths, moderate alcohol, healthy diet, regular ejaculation to keep sperm fresh, no extreme exercise, etc. etc.!!
> 
> Have you had your amh level done? (God, I sound obsessed!). I would do this, and if you discover it is low, it will give you a much better insight into what you do next. I think some GPs do it on the NHS, otherwise it costs about £70. It is worth its weight I think.
> 
> Good luck hun, :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, he is starting to make changes already and I bought him 3 months worth of zinc when i was there :haha::haha:
> 
> You are right, I really want to know what my AMH is and I am going to ask the doc that when I get back. If they don't do it then I will def pay the £70 to get it done privately :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oops, forgot to cut and paste!

These are the new 'WHO' guidelines:
The following one-sided lower reference limits, the fifth centiles (with 95th percent confidence intervals), were generated from
men whose partners had TTP 12 months: semen volume, 1.5 ml (1.41.7); total sperm number, 39 million per ejaculate (3346); sperm
concentration, 15 million per ml (1216); vitality, 58% live (5563); progressive motility, 32% (3134); total (progressive þ nonprogressive)
motility, 40% (3842); morphologically normal forms, 4.0% (3.04.0). Semen quality of the reference population was superior

to that of the men from the general population and normozoospermic men.

This is the whole pdf for anyone who wants to read:

[/font][/color] https://www.who.int/reproductivehealth/topics/infertility/cooper_et_al_hru.pdf


----------



## twinkle1975

Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:

HA - I'd love to have some boudoir shots done but like you - I'm too shy to strip to my undies infront of anyone except DH! :hugs:

Purple - yay to a fresh start!! :hugs:

Butterfly - glad things aren't as bad as you thought - we're waiting for DH's results so I hope it's catching!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - I feel for you honey, I'm glad your AH was kind :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

twinkle1975 said:


> Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:

I've got some long opera gloves I've had for years from when I went to a miltary ball :) But postie has been and my burlesque fan and feather boa have arrived :dance: So just waiting on the dvds to learn while DH is at work :)

As for jogging bottoms and an old t-shirt there was a bit in Cougar Town where one of the female characters was in the same and the husband called it her "quicky sex outfit" :D


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:
> 
> I've got some long opera gloves I've had for years from when I went to a miltary ball :) But postie has been and my burlesque fan and feather boa have arrived :dance: So just waiting on the dvds to learn while DH is at work :)
> 
> As for jogging bottoms and an old t-shirt there was a bit in Cougar Town where one of the female characters was in the same and the husband called it her "quicky sex outfit" :DClick to expand...

That's fantastic, you two! Let us all know how you get on!!
You've made me smile!!
:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:
> 
> I've got some long opera gloves I've had for years from when I went to a miltary ball :) But postie has been and my burlesque fan and feather boa have arrived :dance: So just waiting on the dvds to learn while DH is at work :)
> 
> As for jogging bottoms and an old t-shirt there was a bit in Cougar Town where one of the female characters was in the same and the husband called it her "quicky sex outfit" :DClick to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic, you two! Let us all know how you get on!!
> You've made me smile!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well DH last night used my laptop and logged into my Amazon not his so he knows the DVDs are on their way and based on last night's reaction I know I'm going to get the desired results from it :winkwink:

But I wanted to do something that would help to make me feel more confident in my body so hoping it will help that too :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Macwooly said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:
> 
> I've got some long opera gloves I've had for years from when I went to a miltary ball :) But postie has been and my burlesque fan and feather boa have arrived :dance: So just waiting on the dvds to learn while DH is at work :)
> 
> As for jogging bottoms and an old t-shirt there was a bit in Cougar Town where one of the female characters was in the same and the husband called it her "quicky sex outfit" :DClick to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic, you two! Let us all know how you get on!!
> You've made me smile!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well DH last night used my laptop and logged into my Amazon not his so he knows the DVDs are on their way and based on last night's reaction I know I'm going to get the desired results from it :winkwink:
> 
> But I wanted to do something that would help to make me feel more confident in my body so hoping it will help that too :)Click to expand...

That's a really good idea and I'm sure he will enjoy the results! Good on you Macwooly!
xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

wooly and twinkle- you two are amazing!! Let us know how you've got on.... I'm dying to know x

Amanda- I wish I could be there to give you a massive hug in person!! Then whisk you away for wine and gooey chocolate cake!! (I know, sounds so classy eh?)


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies!

Amanda honey i am so sorry, that is always so painful to hear of pg after pg when your struggling so very hard, i also know how you feel with the 4 years and no bfp's, its so very frustrating and i agree you should be tested, i myself wonder what the hell i do wrong, 3 years since we had 1 bfp on our own, the only way i have been able to get pg is with IUI's and i dont know what i am doing wrong.

Purple, i am glad af showed and you can get a fresh start!!

Ladies i love the sexy ideas you have come up with, they are wonderful, but you ladies are all beautiful and you really dont need that stuff!!!

HA, my fingers are crossed for you honey, i am so praying for a bpf for you, we need to see a bfp on here, its been way too long!!

AFM, sorry i have been gone for a bit, i guess i just needed to step back for a bit, the last of my tests have come through finally so we are on our way to doing the IVF, thats good news, bad news is we just got our property tax bill and they raised the stinking thing by $500, which means our mtg will probably go up about $100 a month, and when things are tight thats all we need, i have really got to get out of this state, IL sucks, and i live in Cook County which is the worst, people around here call it Crook County. I also had my mid year review at work and i was not happy with it, i have spies everywhere who know nothing of what i am doing but like to run to the boss and complain, i am just so fed up with it all, i am tempted to just file Bankruptcy and sell my home and leave. Sorry for the vent ladies, i am in a very strange mood.

:hugs:I love all you ladies!!


----------



## Macwooly

OMM you're always allowed to vent :hugs:

Glad the IVF is still good news but sorry to hear about your property bills :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Bluuurgh Amanda, that really sucks :( Hugs, hugs and kisses. I think going for a tx when your ovaries are ready to go is a good idea. I don't know anything about Create so better google all the websites and read as many patient reviews as u can about it. Try fertilityfriends since it's a UK thread and specific for tx. Did that lady try IVF before elsewhere or was it her first? Would her dr treat u as well or do you see any random dr when u get an appointment. I would also google the dr's name and see if there is any patient reviews about him. Can u get auto immune testing near you? Worth checking it on fertilityfriends. But remember that it is also quite pricey. 
Sorry for Husky's being lost. That sounds like a complete nightmare. We lost my chi boy for 20 mins and I though my heart was gonna come out since he is easily a car wreck material. :hugs:

Butterfly good news that the results weren't that bad. Your ex is a pretty cool guy by the way. My DH wasn't that willing to be cooperative with TTC at first. LOL!!!

Chris double Blurghhh!!! Awww hugs hon. What crap news. And your workplace sounds like a witch hunt. Most places have 2 faced idiots but your place sounds like everyone's unhappy about their own job so they turn to others. Not a nice atmosphere. HUGS HUGS.... U are a strong girl. Take a warm bath and have cosy evening watching some soap and some munchies sweetie. Hope tomorrow you feel a bit better and figure out what to do. :dust:

Purple you are such a sweet supportive person.Kisses and love xxx

HA and Debs hope all goes well and you get a speedy sticky bean now.

Twinx and Macwooly I'm really thrilled by u girls. I'll be rooting and hooting for u ;))) 
Actually the DH's are pretty good too. Hahahahaha!!!!! Good luck with all the burlesque.


----------



## twinkle1975

Macwooly said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:
> 
> I've got some long opera gloves I've had for years from when I went to a miltary ball :) But postie has been and my burlesque fan and feather boa have arrived :dance: So just waiting on the dvds to learn while DH is at work :)
> 
> As for jogging bottoms and an old t-shirt there was a bit in Cougar Town where one of the female characters was in the same and the husband called it her "quicky sex outfit" :DClick to expand...

Ha I like it!!! 
At the risk of turning this into a burlesque dancing thread where did you get your feather boa & fan from & are they any good?? 

Purple - I think we could all do with you whisking us away for wine & cake - sounds lovely!!

OMM - grr to bills & bitchy people! Would you like me to coem & slap them for it??

Skye thanks for the rootin' n hootin'!!

Love & hugs to everyone else! xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle I got them from Amazon. The boa was about £3 and the fan £8 and it was Amazon selling them not a marketplace seller. The boa so far is good no feathers being shed yet :) And the fan is a black feather one which is excellent but not big enough to cover all your breasts if you are a C cup of bigger but that's ok as another can be purchased :)


----------



## lavalux

Omg, Twinkle, is Christmas really only 2 months & 3 weeks away? ;)

You ladies should come take this stiletto-a-go-go class with from from this dance studio up the street. They also teach pole dancing! Always wanted to try it. Such fun to feel sexy & get some good exercise!

Pad & HA,
Got my fingers crossed for you.

OMM,
Sorry about work & those stupid property bills. Congrats though on getting the green light for IVF.


----------



## AliBiz

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you here. I'm 36 and ttc No 1. AF just counted me out of October, so the race is on again from today. :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Ali and welcome, this a great thread with ladies who have loads of knowledge about everything ttc :hi:


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Macwooly - we could be a burlesque show!!! :haha: I've also bought a pair of long opera gloves from Amazon - I tried them on last night & I already felt slinky in them - despite the fact that I was also wearing jogging bottoms & an old tshirt!! :winkwink:
> 
> I've got some long opera gloves I've had for years from when I went to a miltary ball :) But postie has been and my burlesque fan and feather boa have arrived :dance: So just waiting on the dvds to learn while DH is at work :)
> 
> As for jogging bottoms and an old t-shirt there was a bit in Cougar Town where one of the female characters was in the same and the husband called it her "quicky sex outfit" :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ha I like it!!!
> At the risk of turning this into a burlesque dancing thread where did you get your feather boa & fan from & are they any good??
> 
> Purple - I think we could all do with you whisking us away for wine & cake - sounds lovely!!
> 
> OMM - grr to bills & bitchy people! Would you like me to coem & slap them for it??
> 
> Skye thanks for the rootin' n hootin'!!
> 
> Love & hugs to everyone else! xxxClick to expand...

Ohhhh could you please come and slap them, the one here has her head so far up the others butt its not even funny, you know how they say someone is a brown nose, well she is a brown neck. And the worst part is now i am supposed to work with her and help her with her job, why is it i have to do my job and her job, and oh wait i am supposed to farm myself out to other departments too, my boss wants me to go around asking people randomly if they need help, what am i a homeless person!!


----------



## onmymind17

lavalux said:


> Omg, Twinkle, is Christmas really only 2 months & 3 weeks away? ;)
> 
> You ladies should come take this stiletto-a-go-go class with from from this dance studio up the street. They also teach pole dancing! Always wanted to try it. Such fun to feel sexy & get some good exercise!
> 
> Pad & HA,
> Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> OMM,
> Sorry about work & those stupid property bills. Congrats though on getting the green light for IVF.

Thanks honey :hugs: And omg, i cant stand in stiletto heels let alone dance in them, talk about funny i would spend more time on my rear than actually looking pretty lol.


----------



## onmymind17

AliBiz said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you here. I'm 36 and ttc No 1. AF just counted me out of October, so the race is on again from today. :)

Welcome Ali, and of course we dont mind you joining, welcome to our thread!! You wont find any better support and love than you do right here!! Sorry the :witch: showed, hopefully your stay will be short and sweet here!!


----------



## padbrat

Amanda...if you need advice on NK cells and getting them tested then you need to get hold of Dr Shehata. I have a few friends with unexplained recurrent m/cs or unfertility and he is a bit of a guru by all accounts on all things NK related.

www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk

Go and have a look.... yes, he is in London, but I have heard so many good things about him and success stories. I am lucky that my Consultant has agreed to throw 25mg steriods at me as a last resort, but many GPs are funny about prescribing them - this is the common treatment for NK cells.

Wahooooo sexy ladies... burlesque.. what an awesome idea!!

hey HA - how are you doing chick? When is test day??

OMM awesome news you have the green light for IVF...

Hey Skye, Butterly, Twinks, Mac, Never and all you lovely ladies!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lava - hows those lovely twins treating you?


----------



## Tititimes2

Hey ladies -

Sorry I've been MIA a few days. Ended up in the ER with a few complications from the gall bladder surgery the last few days. Ugh. Home yesterday and today and trying to just relax and let my body catch up with me. Feeling pretty crappy. Still have to read back a few pages and catch up on all your news but wanted to say hi and love you all! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls I'm so tempted to ask for some photos from the BURLESQUE QUEENs. Would that be too much to ask :rofl::rofl:

I found this website by accident while I was checking out sthg else. Have no idea if it's good or not but there is an immunolagy forum if anyone interested

https://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewforum.php?f=11

I'm so annoyed with this bathroom since it seems like it's gonna suck away a lot of money :(((( We had fitted a chrome radiator which is crap. Already chipped away and doesn't have enough heat. I need to replace this and fit another one in. :(((


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ohhhh could you please come and slap them, the one here has her head so far up the others butt its not even funny, you know how they say someone is a brown nose, well she is a brown neck. And the worst part is now i am supposed to work with her and help her with her job, why is it i have to do my job and her job, and oh wait i am supposed to farm myself out to other departments too, my boss wants me to go around asking people randomly if they need help, what am i a homeless person!!

OMM-that is a nightmare situation. Why do these people do this-as if we haven't got enough to do in the time that we have! It's completely ridiculous. Well, I hope that you can raise your nose in the air and behave with the dignity that I am sure you are wont to do. There are other things far more important.

And good luck for go ahead, as Lava said!! Way to go, dude!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

AliBiz said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you here. I'm 36 and ttc No 1. AF just counted me out of October, so the race is on again from today. :)

Welcome Ali-good luck for your cycle this month! PMA is very important!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Amanda...if you need advice on NK cells and getting them tested then you need to get hold of Dr Shehata. I have a few friends with unexplained recurrent m/cs or unfertility and he is a bit of a guru by all accounts on all things NK related.
> 
> www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk
> 
> Go and have a look.... yes, he is in London, but I have heard so many good things about him and success stories. I am lucky that my Consultant has agreed to throw 25mg steriods at me as a last resort, but many GPs are funny about prescribing them - this is the common treatment for NK cells.

Thank you so much for this Pad. How are you, by the way? How are the injections going? When do you go to Cyprus-is that how if works? It is so exciting, isn't it, and I am soooooo crossing everyfinger and thumb and toe for you! 

The thing is, I can't see the point of throwing more money at IVF etc. if, even we have got that far, we discover that there is an immune issue. The main question in, why on earth are we not able to conceive each month after 4 years of trying??? So, I'd like to find out the source of the pronblem. I'll have a look at this website, and thanks for the link!

Hope you have a good day! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Tititimes2 said:


> Hey ladies -
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA a few days. Ended up in the ER with a few complications from the gall bladder surgery the last few days. Ugh. Home yesterday and today and trying to just relax and let my body catch up with me. Feeling pretty crappy. Still have to read back a few pages and catch up on all your news but wanted to say hi and love you all! :hugs:

Hey TT-sorry you've been back in hospital. It sounds like a nightmare. Hope you are feeling better today. Lots of rest and relaxation for you, my sweet.

Lots of love, Axxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> I found this website by accident while I was checking out sthg else. Have no idea if it's good or not but there is an immunolagy forum if anyone interested
> 
> https://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewforum.php?f=11
> 
> I'm so annoyed with this bathroom since it seems like it's gonna suck away a lot of money :(((( We had fitted a chrome radiator which is crap. Already chipped away and doesn't have enough heat. I need to replace this and fit another one in. :(((

Oh Skye, that sounds like a nightmare. If the radiator has chipped, then can you send it back and get a refund?? That is ridiculous. I think there is a heat rating system for room sizes, they measure it in kilowatts. You need to work out the width, length and height of the room and multiply it, and then see what kw system is recommended for this size. I know that underfloor heating is good for bathrooms-you can have an electric (dry) system or a wet system, which plugs into your existing heating system. Don't think it's that much of an ar$e to get it done either. And lovely warm tootsies every time you step on the floor. Looooooovely! 

Thanks for the immunology info. 

How are you hun??? Hope you are managing to remain relatively stress free. DIY is the worst for stress (well, after infertility, divorce, moving house, and school kids.....). Sending you big hugs!

Axxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - how are you feeling today? I hope that today is a better day for you! would it be worth talking to your GP to discuss some blood tests, if he is sympathetic he might help you with the immunology tests??

OMM - omg! sometimes people are just foul, running to the boss with petty complaints, it sounds like the school play ground. I am so sorry that's happening to you. just hold your head high and keep in mind that you are the better person!

Butterfly- I am happy to see that your OH's SA is not so bad as you feared, great news. any news on the big move back to the UK?

Ali - welcome to the thread :flower: may your stay here be short and sweet and you get your BFP soon x

Titi - sorry to hear that you have been poorly again, I hope you are recovering nicely now.

Twinkle - your ticker is scaring me - Christmas is getting so close!!!!

Wooly - Ohhh - you sound like you are all set for burlesque! let us know how the dvds are when they arrive!

Lava - how are those babies behaving? and stilleto go-go ?? lol - i'd break my ankle in the first five minutes hehehehe

skye - DIY and work about the house is sooo stressful! and jobs are never simple!! I hope it's something that can be sorted out without too much disruption! oh and I forgot to say - that picture of your DH made me laugh - bless him x

HA - I am on the edge of my seat hoping and hoping for you xxx

Pad - when do you actually travel? and do you have stay there for a certain amount of time before/after treatment? and are you all set and ready?

FM - how are things with you? have your docs and you decided when you might be looking at fixing the scar tissue?

carole - are you feeling good, sounds like baby is doing well, so happy for you x

to forever, bear, never, northstar and everyone else big :hugs: to you all xxx Hope you're all doing ok.

I would love love love to swing by and collect you all for my classy treat of wine and gooey chocolate cake!

afm - plodding along still, I am starting to remember that I need to not get up till Ive took my temp in the mornings, but it's hard because I haven't done it in ages. this monring I really needed to pee, but I managed to stay put for 1/2 hour till it was time, yay me and my bladder control.


----------



## purplelou

p.s. it it me, or have BnB centred everything, all the posts look really neat and tidy rather than all being pushed over to the left.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> p.s. it it me, or have BnB centred everything, all the posts look really neat and tidy rather than all being pushed over to the left.

Hi Purple-you're right, B&B have centred everything and I'm not sure if I like it!! I thought it was my PC!!

It is really hard to get back into temping, I know exactly how you feel. Once you get back into the swing of things, you'll be sorted. BUt, I seem to remember reading somewhere that you only need to temp for a few months so that you can gauge your cycle. But, of course, if you have irregular cycles, it's difficult to do this. I don't know if I'm going to go back to temp-it tells you AFTER you have ovulated, after all. However, I know that some do it religiously, so it's down to each individual.

Thanks for asking about me! I'm okay, in that I am not brilliant, but hey ho. I have made an appointment to see my GP tonight and I am going to say that I suspect that I have clinical depression, and also ask about blood tests. I am tearful all the time, and just can't go on like this! I need interventions now, cos I've tried to battle it on my own, and it ain't working!

Hope you have a good day-that gooey chocolate cake sounds fab!

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Amanda, I think TTC coupled with all the other stresses life puts on us is definetely enough to tip anyone into depression. it is an illness like any other, so it's god that your are going to see your GP, I hope he is kind and sympathetic. there should be a few different options he can offer, from meds, to natrual therapies and also counselling, and of course I am always, always here to listen and will hug whenever you need xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Amanda good call seeing your GP :hugs: 

I was diagnosed with clinical depression in 1994 when I had a breakdown and have battled with it on and off. I've been on and off a number of anti-depressants in my life but was not offered counselling until 3 years ago and I wish I had done it earlier. And there are a number of anti-depressants on the market which are OK to take whilst TTC and pregnant.

But I'm always here if want to chat :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Ali - hope your stay is short and sweet!! :flower:

Sorry my Christmas ticker is scaring people - I love Christmas!!! https://www.smileys4me.com/getsmiley.php?show=2155

Titi - sorry you've been suffering again - hope you're feeling much better soon. :hugs:

Omm - I'm rolling up my sleeves and putting my slapping face on!!! :grr:

Lava - how are our resident twins getting on? :oneofeach: I'm with the others - I can't stand in stilletos never mind dance!! :dance:

Dwrgi - I'm glad you're going to see your GP - I was diagnosed with clinical depression several years ago and no one should try and battle through it without help. We wouldn't try and jolly ourselves through diabetes or or asthma - we'd go to the doctors!! :hugs:

I too thought the centred thing was just me!! :dohh:

I'm on CD25 today - I've got a big spot coming on my chin - it's like a witch early warning system!! :witch:


----------



## AliBiz

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies....I'm in agony today and just want to go home to my bed, had a quick flick on here on my lunch and been cheered up no end....Keeping that PMA this month ..Big Smiles all round :)


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Ali!!! Hope you get your sticky bean soon. This is such a great place for friendship & support.

Amanda,
As you know, I feel very strongly about not suffering through depression alone & there are good meds (I was on Wellbutrin) out there that are TTC/pregnancy compatible. I am sorry you are going through this, but as Wooly, Twinkle & others have mentioned, there are many of us here that understand.


Twinks ... you always put a smile on my face. ;) I love the little emoticon you use for the b/g babes. All is well with the twins so far. I think I feel them moving around in there, but I'm not sure it's not just me have gas pains. LOL. I used to be a bit of a prude about that - only in the privacy of my own bathroom or when DH had left the room. The cats were never excluded from the experience & they would just look at me when I let one rip with that weathered expression of "you ain't foolin' us miss priss". Now, not so much. First time in front of my DH, I was mortified & he laughed himself silly. Better than a Money Python skit for him. Now it's a regular family affair though I try to save it for my own home. ;) Sorry, I digress. No real news to report. We are just moving along. I am really looking forward to the holidays. Christmas is my favorite too. Just lots to do. ;)


----------



## Macwooly

Lava so pleased things are going well :thumbup:

Ali :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## sunny74

I've been lurking here for months, i started trying to read all the posts, i got to about page 100...Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself 

I'm 37, have had 2 miscarriages, 1 at 6 weeks and one last year at 10 weeks (had d&c) We were actively trying for the past few months (not sure when i OV but we just did lots of BD'ing around the time and I now find myself 6 weeks pregnant, which is great, but we feel we cant smile about it yet..we are so scared it is going to happen again. 

I am having an early scan tomorrow, midwife said i could if i had any symptoms, so i do have to tell a white lie but we should know tommorow whether its viable at this early stage or not.

Keep your fingers crossed for us, third time lucky hopefully


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi girls! :flower: Thank you so much for asking about me. This really is the greatest bunch of women on the web. :hugs: I've tried to unplug a little (_tried _being the key word!) since Friday to help me manage my tww anxiety. For those of you keeping score, official testing day is next Friday 10/14, but if the past is any indication, I'll know on Wednesday 10/12. I'm having a _reallllly _hard time not symptom spotting, mostly because I kinda feel like hell - really crampy (so bad I couldn't sleep last night) and bloated and crazy painful boobs - every single one of which can easily be explained by the trigger (which is still in my system), or my crazy high estrogen, or the progesterone supplementation, so I'm kind of going batty over here. :wacko: Still haven't heard back on DH's morphology results from this time, but I expect to today or tomorrow. 

I can't remember if I mentioned it last week, but I had some pretty severe anxiety issues that started last Wed morning when I found out I had 4 eggs and really high E2. It got worse throughout the day until I was nearly in a full-blown panic by trigger time. Terrified. Tempted to not trigger (but then realized the eggs would pop out on their own anyway). Tempted to cancel the IUI (until I remembered how much we had already spent on this cycle and I really don't like to waste money). Went through with the IUI wanting it to not work this time (which is just plain nuts) or hoping DH would have a really crappy sample that would negate the outstanding performance of my ovaries this time around. Very seriously questioning whether I wanted kids at all, or if I was even capable of raising a child, and why are we doing this. And truly believing that not wanting kids was the reason for my anxiety. Clearly I was having issues. I was on edge and snappy at DH for days. Then I had a counseling session yesterday morning. (My last session had been before we knew there were 4 eggs.) This saga was the first thing I brought up - I don't think we were even seated yet before my verbal diarrhea started up. My counselor listened patiently, then cocked her head and smiled and said, "So, you saw you had 4 eggs and high E2 and a great SA and you realized this cycle had great potential for success and some hope sprang up and you had to quickly talk yourself out of being hopeful and squash it down as hard as you could because having hope is scary." Ding! Cue the lightbulb over my head! :sad2: So since then I've tried to stop myself from fighting the hope, because whether I fight it or not (whether I like it or not!), my brain knows that this cycle has great potential and I'm going to be really disappointed if it doesn't work (and still be terrified of mc if it does). There's just a very fine line between being hopeful and going overboard on the symptom spotting, so my head is still working out that delicate balance.

Long story short - feeling completely nuts over here for the last several days. :wacko:

Welcome to Ali and Sunny! :hi: I'm glad you found us.

Dwrgi, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm glad you're asking for help. That was the hardest part for me, admitting that trying to work through it on my own wasn't working. Second hardest part was actually taking that first pill once I filled the Rx. I was really nervous that an anti-depressant would change me, sort of the "who" I am intrinsically. I didn't like the idea of taking a pill to make me feel better - I've been through two bouts of major depression before in my life (once in HS and once in college) and worked through it with the help of counseling and I wanted it to work the same way this time (though after several months of counseling I knew it wasn't improving because no matter what I did, I could not escape or resolve the underlying issue - infertility - causing my depression). Mostly I just felt like a huge failure. I had already failed at pregnancy twice, and now I was failing at the most basic thing there is, being myself. 

My dr consulted with my RE before prescribing anything to make extra certain he agreed it was safe (which it is). I'm taking Bupropion XL (brand name over here is Wellbutrin) 450mg/day for depression, and Buspirone (brand name over here is Buspar) 15 mg 3x/day for anxiety. The process of finding the right dosage was frustrating for me because once I decided to take a pill, I wanted it to work immediately, and it didn't. It usually doesn't in most people. But after a few weeks I started to notice things... I didn't feel any different intrinsically at all, which had been one of my biggest fears. But I realized that there had been certain situations recently that I took in stride, and that surprised me because I know that pre-drugs those same things would have sent me overboard with stress/anxiety/I can't handle this, etc. So I know the drugs are working. They don't stop me from being sad when sad things happen, and they don't dull the enthusiasm or fun of fun things. They just kind of help even out my mood, so the lows aren't quite so low and they pass sooner. And they've improved my emotional stamina for working through treatments - pre-drugs I really felt like a 3rd mc would be the end of me, that I wouldn't be able to continue trying if that happened. But here I am, doing an IUI just a month later. I guess because I don't have to work so hard every single day to just get through the day, I have more reserves left for dealing with the big stuff. (And I didn't even realize how hard I was working to get through every single day until I didn't have to - I just thought how I felt was normal. It was MY normal, but I didn't know it didn't have to be.)

I'm sorry I've rambled. (It's that damned verbal diarrhea!) I tend to take advocacy very strongly, with regards to miscarriage AND depression. I don't want someone else to have to struggle through like I have and think they're the only one who's ever felt that way, that they're all alone. So I talk about both a lot, even irl. I may know someone irl who's struggling with similar issues in private, and if I am willing to talk about it, even if she doesn't respond, she'll hear me and know inside that she's not alone.

Now I've gone on so long I can't remember what I wanted to say to the rest of you! :dohh: So I'll just say I love you all and I hope you are having a great day. :flower: We're having spectacular weather here in the midwest - sunny and warm in the day, cool and clear at night - perfect. And the leaves are just about to hit their peak color around here! DH wants to head to a state park this weekend and do some hiking to just soak it all in. :flower:

xoxo


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- just popped in and saw your post and must say that your counselor is so genius! and I'm so glad that she made the lightbulb pop on for you because before I even got to the part where she began talking, I knew what you were doing. Of course you want to be a mom, you haven't gone thru all this just for laughs!!!!! You can do this, whether it's one baby or two. I've been where you are and I've said before that during the 2ww you should always be hopeful because whether you are hopeful or try to convince yourself that you are not pg the disappointment is still the same. The 2ww is already stressful enough so don't spend it trying to convince yourself not to be hopeful. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you lady and anything else that I can cross!!!!!

Hey to all of the newbies and all of you other lovlies; Lava, purple, sky Omm, Twinkle, pad! You ladies Rock!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Ladies :flower: been away for a few days and haven't had time to catch up on all the posts hope everyone is well

Purplelou, I use this website to adjust my times when I have to get up earlier or later
saves the "holding the pee situation" from occuring, I just temp, tap it into my mobile app and then adjust it later when I can access the computer, it makes temping less of a PITA for me this way
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi girls! :flower: Thank you so much for asking about me. This really is the greatest bunch of women on the web. :hugs: I've tried to unplug a little (_tried _being the key word!) since Friday to help me manage my tww anxiety. For those of you keeping score, official testing day is next Friday 10/14, but if the past is any indication, I'll know on Wednesday 10/12. I'm having a _reallllly _hard time not symptom spotting, mostly because I kinda feel like hell - really crampy (so bad I couldn't sleep last night) and bloated and crazy painful boobs - every single one of which can easily be explained by the trigger (which is still in my system), or my crazy high estrogen, or the progesterone supplementation, so I'm kind of going batty over here. :wacko: Still haven't heard back on DH's morphology results from this time, but I expect to today or tomorrow.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned it last week, but I had some pretty severe anxiety issues that started last Wed morning when I found out I had 4 eggs and really high E2. It got worse throughout the day until I was nearly in a full-blown panic by trigger time. Terrified. Tempted to not trigger (but then realized the eggs would pop out on their own anyway). Tempted to cancel the IUI (until I remembered how much we had already spent on this cycle and I really don't like to waste money). Went through with the IUI wanting it to not work this time (which is just plain nuts) or hoping DH would have a really crappy sample that would negate the outstanding performance of my ovaries this time around. Very seriously questioning whether I wanted kids at all, or if I was even capable of raising a child, and why are we doing this. And truly believing that not wanting kids was the reason for my anxiety. Clearly I was having issues. I was on edge and snappy at DH for days. Then I had a counseling session yesterday morning. (My last session had been before we knew there were 4 eggs.) This saga was the first thing I brought up - I don't think we were even seated yet before my verbal diarrhea started up. My counselor listened patiently, then cocked her head and smiled and said, "So, you saw you had 4 eggs and high E2 and a great SA and you realized this cycle had great potential for success and some hope sprang up and you had to quickly talk yourself out of being hopeful and squash it down as hard as you could because having hope is scary." Ding! Cue the lightbulb over my head! :sad2: So since then I've tried to stop myself from fighting the hope, because whether I fight it or not (whether I like it or not!), my brain knows that this cycle has great potential and I'm going to be really disappointed if it doesn't work (and still be terrified of mc if it does). There's just a very fine line between being hopeful and going overboard on the symptom spotting, so my head is still working out that delicate balance.
> 
> Long story short - feeling completely nuts over here for the last several days. :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to Ali and Sunny! :hi: I'm glad you found us.
> 
> Dwrgi, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm glad you're asking for help. That was the hardest part for me, admitting that trying to work through it on my own wasn't working. Second hardest part was actually taking that first pill once I filled the Rx. I was really nervous that an anti-depressant would change me, sort of the "who" I am intrinsically. I didn't like the idea of taking a pill to make me feel better - I've been through two bouts of major depression before in my life (once in HS and once in college) and worked through it with the help of counseling and I wanted it to work the same way this time (though after several months of counseling I knew it wasn't improving because no matter what I did, I could not escape or resolve the underlying issue - infertility - causing my depression). Mostly I just felt like a huge failure. I had already failed at pregnancy twice, and now I was failing at the most basic thing there is, being myself.
> 
> My dr consulted with my RE before prescribing anything to make extra certain he agreed it was safe (which it is). I'm taking Bupropion XL (brand name over here is Wellbutrin) 450mg/day for depression, and Buspirone (brand name over here is Buspar) 15 mg 3x/day for anxiety. The process of finding the right dosage was frustrating for me because once I decided to take a pill, I wanted it to work immediately, and it didn't. It usually doesn't in most people. But after a few weeks I started to notice things... I didn't feel any different intrinsically at all, which had been one of my biggest fears. But I realized that there had been certain situations recently that I took in stride, and that surprised me because I know that pre-drugs those same things would have sent me overboard with stress/anxiety/I can't handle this, etc. So I know the drugs are working. They don't stop me from being sad when sad things happen, and they don't dull the enthusiasm or fun of fun things. They just kind of help even out my mood, so the lows aren't quite so low and they pass sooner. And they've improved my emotional stamina for working through treatments - pre-drugs I really felt like a 3rd mc would be the end of me, that I wouldn't be able to continue trying if that happened. But here I am, doing an IUI just a month later. I guess because I don't have to work so hard every single day to just get through the day, I have more reserves left for dealing with the big stuff. (And I didn't even realize how hard I was working to get through every single day until I didn't have to - I just thought how I felt was normal. It was MY normal, but I didn't know it didn't have to be.)
> 
> I'm sorry I've rambled. (It's that damned verbal diarrhea!) I tend to take advocacy very strongly, with regards to miscarriage AND depression. I don't want someone else to have to struggle through like I have and think they're the only one who's ever felt that way, that they're all alone. So I talk about both a lot, even irl. I may know someone irl who's struggling with similar issues in private, and if I am willing to talk about it, even if she doesn't respond, she'll hear me and know inside that she's not alone.
> 
> Now I've gone on so long I can't remember what I wanted to say to the rest of you! :dohh: So I'll just say I love you all and I hope you are having a great day. :flower: We're having spectacular weather here in the midwest - sunny and warm in the day, cool and clear at night - perfect. And the leaves are just about to hit their peak color around here! DH wants to head to a state park this weekend and do some hiking to just soak it all in. :flower:
> 
> xoxo

Thanks so much for taking the time to explain yourself like this; it really helps to know that somebody else is in the same situation and has advice to give. Like FM said, I knew what you were doing re. panicking about the IUI. A BFP is a scary prospect if it has lead to sadness and disappointment in the past, but somehow or other, you have to find the strength to get through the fear, and I guess it is just a matter of one day at a time. 

We hope so hard for a BFP, be it naturally or through assisted conception. We TRY so hard to do everything to make it work. We are in control of all of those things, it's the bit that we are not in control of that is the killer. How many follicles, quality of sperm samples, will fertilization occur, will implanatation occur, will it make it to one month, two months, into its second trimester. It is one long journey of stress, but we can only do it one day at a time. This time, all is looking good, but now of course, it's down to good old Mother Nature and she can be a pesky thing who doesn't always play ball. This is the hard part, you can do nothing other than wait, and keep yourself busy, and ride the Whatever Wagon, or put sore boobs down to the trigger shot, etc. 

I am soooooo keeping everything crossed for you, and so hope that you get your long awaited BFP. And, with everything looking so good so far, I bet it won't be long before you'll be holding your own bb! I so hope so. :hugs: 

I've said I would seek out anti-depressants before, but have battled on. I know that I have to think positively, but it's hard to change conditioned behaviour. I need to feel a bit more hopeful myself, and actually BELIEVE it before I can adopt a more permanent positive outlook. At the moment, I don't believe it will ever happen, and no matter how hard I tell myself that it WILL happen, it's very half-hearted. 

Anyway, something's got to give, and despite being the most unsympathetic female doctor known to mankind, she did give me a prescription for a low dose anti-depressant. She didn't need to be told my symptoms as I really lost it with her, so fed up with the NHS and its pillar to post attitude. I think she thought I was loopy but I really don't care, because until she walks in my shoes, she doesn't know what this feels like. She's given me citalopram, but I don't know anything about it, although she did say they give it to pregnant ladies. I shall research it before I take one tablet! 

It means a lot to know that you guys are all hear, but I am aware that I have become rather obsessional of late. I do need to sort that out, and know that here I am safe to write my thoughts down, and hope that somebody can have some input that will help. My greatest fear is the very loud ticking clock, and how much time I have realistically got left to try. I can't stand it, so I hope that these pills will help me cope with this a little bit better.

Thank you everybody and thanks HA, especially for taking the time to write and to help!

Lots and lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi I was on Citalopram and they are great if you have any anxiety with your depression. 
I did feel a little more anxious for the first fortnight on them which can happen but not with everyone but after a fortnight the anxiety went.
But when you feel you need to come off them then please do wean off them slowly. I've heard of people feeling so rough when they come off them quickly. 
My GP says if I need to go back on anti-depressants whilst TTC or pregnant they are the only ones she'll give me.

I do hope they work well for you :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!!

For those that have asked... I am off to Cyprus on the 20th Oct..... am feeling increasingly nervous....

Like you said HA... it is that bloody hope stuff that buggers it all up... if I didn't have a tiny spark of that stuff I would care... and if I didn't care I wouldn't be nervous... and if I wasn't nervous I would be looking forward to my trip abroad....

Yep HA you are right chick... hope... hmmmm tricky stuff... but I wish lots of love to us all xx

FM!! Heya .... how are you chick??

How cool Lava.. you feeling the twins... Skye are you feeling your lovely girl yet?

Dwrgi... I know how much it took for you to go to the Drs. Like M/C depression is still a taboo... well done hun x

OMM watch out... when Twinks rolls her sleeves up someone is definatley in for it!!!

Hey new ladies... welcome
Mac, Purps, Never, North, Bear, Carole and everyother gorgeous ladies... mucho loves x


----------



## HappyAuntie

That's hilarious that the real reason behind my panic was so obvious to everyone but me! :haha: I guess it's easier to spot some things in others than in ourselves sometimes. I feel like the whatever wagon is very elusive this month, like it's gone into stealth mode or something... does the wagon have a cloaking device that I didn't know about?! :wacko:

FM, your constant ability to see the positive side of every situation, to not let bad news keep you down, is a true inspiration to me. You are a fiercely strong woman, and I love that about you. :hugs: Have you and your DH made a decision yet about the timing of your surgery?

Lava, your story about the more indelicate side of pregnancy had me cracking up! :rofl: I'm lactose intolerant so gas is nothing new to me, and when I'm among family I just let 'er rip. :haha: DH and I like to joke that that's how you can tell it's true love, when you feel comfortable farting in front of your SO! We've even developed silent code between the two of us for when we're out in public and it's time for us to move to another area of the room, iykwim! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: My mom and younger sister are also lactose intolerant, so it's quite musical when my whole family gets together. I'm sure your DH was quite proud of you for letting him in on the secret! :haha: As 1 of 3 girls we grew up sharing the bathroom all the time - we never closed the doors for anything. But my DH has 2 sisters and no brothers, so he grew up with everything happening behind closed doors... the first time I peed in front of him without closing the door he just about blew a gasket!! It was hilarious!! :rofl: 

Thanks for your travel date, Deb - I've put it on my calendar! :kiss: Will you have internet access while you're there, or will we have to wait until you get home for an update?

Oh, and I heard back from the clinic today about DH's morphology - 3% normal this time, so better than his average! His SAs have shown 1% normal twice, 2% normal once, 3% twice (including this one) and 4% once. Between that and his highest ever motility, he definitely earned a gold star this month. :winkwink: I would say I'd award it to him tonight, but with as bloated and sore as I am, I don't want him anywhere near me! :haha:


----------



## sunny74

well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:

Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either


----------



## Butterfly67

sunny74 said:


> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either

Aw sunny I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sunny so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

sunny74 said:


> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either

So sorry sunny, but there's always next month! Have a cry, have loads of chocolates, spoil yourself and be kind to yourslf.

Ax
:hugs:


----------



## sunny74

Thanks everyone, your support is very much appreciated :hugs:

they are testing my hormone levels, i was concerned my levels werent high enough as the tests were always feint lines, doctor dismissed it, so if i find out that was the problem i am not going to be happy with my doctor...
Hopefully nature will take its course, dont fancy another d&c, but maybe now the nhs will start investigating why this keeps happening to me. One good thing i suppose, but i am just angry that i had to go through this 3 times before they will do anything :growlmad:

They are phoning me later with hormone level results


----------



## twinkle1975

Sunny - I'm so sorry :hugs:

Dwrgi - glad your GP coughed up the drugs - I really hope they help but just to say - I've been talking to someone else on another thread who said she's been having some issues with her anti-d's so if they give you awful side effects go back & demand some different ones! :flower:

HA - I'm putting the hazards (apparently 'four way flashers', 'flashers' or 'warning lights' according to my UK/USA traffic dictionary!) on the Whatever Wagon and sounding the horn so you can find us!!! :haha:

Deb - can we be excited about your trip to Cyprus for you?? :plane:

Hey FM, Lava, Skye, Northstar, Titi, Never, Purple, OMM, Ali and anyone else I've missed xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunny74 said:


> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either

I just wanted to pop in and say I'm sorry Sunny.:hugs:


----------



## sunny74

Mommy's Angel said:


> sunny74 said:
> 
> 
> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say I'm sorry Sunny.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou for your support :hugs:
when i feel strong enough i hope to be able to give some back to you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

sunny74 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny74 said:
> 
> 
> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say I'm sorry Sunny.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou for your support :hugs:
> when i feel strong enough i hope to be able to give some back to you lovely ladies :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sure you will when you're strong enough but for now please look after yourself and be a little selfish if you need to :hugs:

Really hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mommy's Angel said:


> sunny74 said:
> 
> 
> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say I'm sorry Sunny.:hugs:Click to expand...

What a lovely picture MA, and so happy to see you with Amelia AT LONG LAST!! Huge congratulations to you and Doug!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi said:


> What a lovely picture MA, and so happy to see you with Amelia AT LONG LAST!! Huge congratulations to you and Doug!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

I agree 100% with Dwrgi :thumbup: 

And the wait for her I'm sure makes her so much more precious :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WTS - so lovely to see you both MA :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dear Sunny - I am so sorry, sending you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you should do whatever feels right now, for you. if that means having a good cry or scoffing chocolate or whatever - do it. xxxxx

Ohh Mommy's angel - Amelia is beautiful!! what a lovely picture of you and her. Big :hugs: and congratulations xxxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Sunny I wanted to reach out and let you know that we are all here for you, too many of us know your pain and I understand that there is so little that we can really say or do to make you feel better right. Take time to mourn what you have lost and get strong once again:hugs:

Rebekah Amelia is so adorable beyond belief, you must be beaming from ear to ear. It makes me very emotional when I see your picture holding your little one as I am just so happy for you and I know you and Doug will be such amazing parents:hugs:

I need to catch up with all the other posts as I have quickly jumped online at work but I will take time to sit on the sofa tonight and read through the last few days.

AFM I had my scan today and all is fine, I could see some little arms and the eyes of bubba so it it looking alltogether more human now not just a heartbeat on the screen. The doctor is happy and doesn't want to see me for another 4 weeks for my 12 week scan so I am happy and relaxed now. I am now going to enjoy pregnancy and my changing shape and get DH to take me out for a meal to celebrate tonight.

Take care all and catch up later :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sunny, I am so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If you really don't want another D&C, you don't necessarily have to have one - you can wait and let it pass naturally if you'd prefer. Just know that it can be quite painful, even at 6 weeks. Talk to your dr and see what your options are, because you do have some.

:hug:


----------



## sunny74

To know you ladies are thinking of me is very comforting, thankyou all

Definately going to have some wine tonight:happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> AFM I had my scan today and all is fine, I could see some little arms and the eyes of bubba so it it looking alltogether more human now not just a heartbeat on the screen. The doctor is happy and doesn't want to see me for another 4 weeks for my 12 week scan so I am happy and relaxed now. I am now going to enjoy pregnancy and my changing shape and get DH to take me out for a meal to celebrate tonight.
> 
> Take care all and catch up later :hugs:

Carole, that is such wonderful news. I am so very happy for you. It just seems like a 'dream' pregnancy, so far. Oh, you so deserve it too!

Yes, that is a very good idea to just start enjoying it all now! Take it easy and enjoy every second of it!

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

caroleb73 said:


> AFM I had my scan today and all is fine, I could see some little arms and the eyes of bubba so it it looking alltogether more human now not just a heartbeat on the screen. The doctor is happy and doesn't want to see me for another 4 weeks for my 12 week scan so I am happy and relaxed now. I am now going to enjoy pregnancy and my changing shape and get DH to take me out for a meal to celebrate tonight.
> 
> Take care all and catch up later :hugs:

So pleased to hear things are going well with your pregnancy and that you are at a stage where you can enjoy it x


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned it last week, but I had some pretty severe anxiety issues that started last Wed morning when I found out I had 4 eggs and really high E2. It got worse throughout the day until I was nearly in a full-blown panic by trigger time. Terrified. Tempted to not trigger (but then realized the eggs would pop out on their own anyway). Tempted to cancel the IUI (until I remembered how much we had already spent on this cycle and I really don't like to waste money). Went through with the IUI wanting it to not work this time (which is just plain nuts) or hoping DH would have a really crappy sample that would negate the outstanding performance of my ovaries this time around. Very seriously questioning whether I wanted kids at all, or if I was even capable of raising a child, and why are we doing this. And truly believing that not wanting kids was the reason for my anxiety. Clearly I was having issues. I was on edge and snappy at DH for days. Then I had a counseling session yesterday morning. (My last session had been before we knew there were 4 eggs.) This saga was the first thing I brought up - I don't think we were even seated yet before my verbal diarrhea started up. My counselor listened patiently, then cocked her head and smiled and said, "So, you saw you had 4 eggs and high E2 and a great SA and you realized this cycle had great potential for success and some hope sprang up and you had to quickly talk yourself out of being hopeful and squash it down as hard as you could because having hope is scary." Ding! Cue the lightbulb over my head! :sad2: So since then I've tried to stop myself from fighting the hope, because whether I fight it or not (whether I like it or not!), my brain knows that this cycle has great potential and I'm going to be really disappointed if it doesn't work (and still be terrified of mc if it does). There's just a very fine line between being hopeful and going overboard on the symptom spotting, so my head is still working out that delicate balance.
> 
> Long story short - feeling completely nuts over here for the last several days. :wacko:
> 
> xoxo

Honey you are defiantly not nuts lol, if you are then i think all of us are. I myself have had those exact feelings, even now i think do i really want to do this IVF, do i really want a baby, the answer is yes of course i do, but the thought that your life will change so much is very scary. I also am unsure of doing the IVF also because i am so afraid of going through another m/c, but we just have to have faith that this time it will work for us. As for the 4 eggs, its not likely they will all fertilize and implant, twins maybe, but i know your a strong lady, and you will be overjoyed no matter how many there are. I am sending you super big hugs, and hopefully all of our love will make you feel more calm, relaxed and very happy.:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! :flower: Thank you so much for asking about me. This really is the greatest bunch of women on the web. :hugs: I've tried to unplug a little (_tried _being the key word!) since Friday to help me manage my tww anxiety. For those of you keeping score, official testing day is next Friday 10/14, but if the past is any indication, I'll know on Wednesday 10/12. I'm having a _reallllly _hard time not symptom spotting, mostly because I kinda feel like hell - really crampy (so bad I couldn't sleep last night) and bloated and crazy painful boobs - every single one of which can easily be explained by the trigger (which is still in my system), or my crazy high estrogen, or the progesterone supplementation, so I'm kind of going batty over here. :wacko: Still haven't heard back on DH's morphology results from this time, but I expect to today or tomorrow.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned it last week, but I had some pretty severe anxiety issues that started last Wed morning when I found out I had 4 eggs and really high E2. It got worse throughout the day until I was nearly in a full-blown panic by trigger time. Terrified. Tempted to not trigger (but then realized the eggs would pop out on their own anyway). Tempted to cancel the IUI (until I remembered how much we had already spent on this cycle and I really don't like to waste money). Went through with the IUI wanting it to not work this time (which is just plain nuts) or hoping DH would have a really crappy sample that would negate the outstanding performance of my ovaries this time around. Very seriously questioning whether I wanted kids at all, or if I was even capable of raising a child, and why are we doing this. And truly believing that not wanting kids was the reason for my anxiety. Clearly I was having issues. I was on edge and snappy at DH for days. Then I had a counseling session yesterday morning. (My last session had been before we knew there were 4 eggs.) This saga was the first thing I brought up - I don't think we were even seated yet before my verbal diarrhea started up. My counselor listened patiently, then cocked her head and smiled and said, "So, you saw you had 4 eggs and high E2 and a great SA and you realized this cycle had great potential for success and some hope sprang up and you had to quickly talk yourself out of being hopeful and squash it down as hard as you could because having hope is scary." Ding! Cue the lightbulb over my head! :sad2: So since then I've tried to stop myself from fighting the hope, because whether I fight it or not (whether I like it or not!), my brain knows that this cycle has great potential and I'm going to be really disappointed if it doesn't work (and still be terrified of mc if it does). There's just a very fine line between being hopeful and going overboard on the symptom spotting, so my head is still working out that delicate balance.
> 
> Long story short - feeling completely nuts over here for the last several days. :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to Ali and Sunny! :hi: I'm glad you found us.
> 
> Dwrgi, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm glad you're asking for help. That was the hardest part for me, admitting that trying to work through it on my own wasn't working. Second hardest part was actually taking that first pill once I filled the Rx. I was really nervous that an anti-depressant would change me, sort of the "who" I am intrinsically. I didn't like the idea of taking a pill to make me feel better - I've been through two bouts of major depression before in my life (once in HS and once in college) and worked through it with the help of counseling and I wanted it to work the same way this time (though after several months of counseling I knew it wasn't improving because no matter what I did, I could not escape or resolve the underlying issue - infertility - causing my depression). Mostly I just felt like a huge failure. I had already failed at pregnancy twice, and now I was failing at the most basic thing there is, being myself.
> 
> My dr consulted with my RE before prescribing anything to make extra certain he agreed it was safe (which it is). I'm taking Bupropion XL (brand name over here is Wellbutrin) 450mg/day for depression, and Buspirone (brand name over here is Buspar) 15 mg 3x/day for anxiety. The process of finding the right dosage was frustrating for me because once I decided to take a pill, I wanted it to work immediately, and it didn't. It usually doesn't in most people. But after a few weeks I started to notice things... I didn't feel any different intrinsically at all, which had been one of my biggest fears. But I realized that there had been certain situations recently that I took in stride, and that surprised me because I know that pre-drugs those same things would have sent me overboard with stress/anxiety/I can't handle this, etc. So I know the drugs are working. They don't stop me from being sad when sad things happen, and they don't dull the enthusiasm or fun of fun things. They just kind of help even out my mood, so the lows aren't quite so low and they pass sooner. And they've improved my emotional stamina for working through treatments - pre-drugs I really felt like a 3rd mc would be the end of me, that I wouldn't be able to continue trying if that happened. But here I am, doing an IUI just a month later. I guess because I don't have to work so hard every single day to just get through the day, I have more reserves left for dealing with the big stuff. (And I didn't even realize how hard I was working to get through every single day until I didn't have to - I just thought how I felt was normal. It was MY normal, but I didn't know it didn't have to be.)
> 
> I'm sorry I've rambled. (It's that damned verbal diarrhea!) I tend to take advocacy very strongly, with regards to miscarriage AND depression. I don't want someone else to have to struggle through like I have and think they're the only one who's ever felt that way, that they're all alone. So I talk about both a lot, even irl. I may know someone irl who's struggling with similar issues in private, and if I am willing to talk about it, even if she doesn't respond, she'll hear me and know inside that she's not alone.
> 
> Now I've gone on so long I can't remember what I wanted to say to the rest of you! :dohh: So I'll just say I love you all and I hope you are having a great day. :flower: We're having spectacular weather here in the midwest - sunny and warm in the day, cool and clear at night - perfect. And the leaves are just about to hit their peak color around here! DH wants to head to a state park this weekend and do some hiking to just soak it all in. :flower:
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to explain yourself like this; it really helps to know that somebody else is in the same situation and has advice to give. Like FM said, I knew what you were doing re. panicking about the IUI. A BFP is a scary prospect if it has lead to sadness and disappointment in the past, but somehow or other, you have to find the strength to get through the fear, and I guess it is just a matter of one day at a time.
> 
> We hope so hard for a BFP, be it naturally or through assisted conception. We TRY so hard to do everything to make it work.  We are in control of all of those things, it's the bit that we are not in control of that is the killer. How many follicles, quality of sperm samples, will fertilization occur, will implanatation occur, will it make it to one month, two months, into its second trimester. It is one long journey of stress, but we can only do it one day at a time. This time, all is looking good, but now of course, it's down to good old Mother Nature and she can be a pesky thing who doesn't always play ball. This is the hard part, you can do nothing other than wait, and keep yourself busy, and ride the Whatever Wagon, or put sore boobs down to the trigger shot, etc.
> 
> I am soooooo keeping everything crossed for you, and so hope that you get your long awaited BFP. And, with everything looking so good so far, I bet it won't be long before you'll be holding your own bb! I so hope so. :hugs:
> 
> I've said I would seek out anti-depressants before, but have battled on. I know that I have to think positively, but it's hard to change conditioned behaviour. I need to feel a bit more hopeful myself, and actually BELIEVE it before I can adopt a more permanent positive outlook. At the moment, I don't believe it will ever happen, and no matter how hard I tell myself that it WILL happen, it's very half-hearted.
> 
> Anyway, something's got to give, and despite being the most unsympathetic female doctor known to mankind, she did give me a prescription for a low dose anti-depressant. She didn't need to be told my symptoms as I really lost it with her, so fed up with the NHS and its pillar to post attitude. I think she thought I was loopy but I really don't care, because until she walks in my shoes, she doesn't know what this feels like. She's given me citalopram, but I don't know anything about it, although she did say they give it to pregnant ladies. I shall research it before I take one tablet!
> 
> It means a lot to know that you guys are all hear, but I am aware that I have become rather obsessional of late. I do need to sort that out, and know that here I am safe to write my thoughts down, and hope that somebody can have some input that will help. My greatest fear is the very loud ticking clock, and how much time I have realistically got left to try. I can't stand it, so I hope that these pills will help me cope with this a little bit better.
> 
> Thank you everybody and thanks HA, especially for taking the time to write and to help!
> 
> Lots and lots of love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Amanda it just breaks my heart to read this, it makes me so angry that ladies like you have to suffer so much. Please know that its ok to get a bit obsessive, to be honest its part of the reason why i have not been posting much, i feel like i am not offering anybody any support, and only worrying about all of my stuff, but thats ok for us to do that, sometimes we just have to deal with us. I am glad you got the pills to help, i used to be in your shoes at one point, and thankfully got myself out of that, not totaly, but to some extent. I guess for me the worst thing is if this IVF does not work, we are done, and to be honest i dont quite know how to stop TTC, its been a part of my life for so long, its like an addiction. We all go through our times of "It will never happen" i am in that right now, as much as people support me, i just do not believe this IVF will work, oh i think i will get follies, and they will fertilize i just dont believe they will stick and grow, that unfortunatly comes from my past 4 m/c. But its ok, i am trying to focus on other things, like vacations, and my wonderful husband that i adore. I guess what i am trying to say is its ok to feel the way you feel, dont try and cover it up, it only comes back to the surface at the worst times, and dont feel bad for losing it with the DR. you need that, we all do. Just remember you are loved, and we are all here for you, whenever you need us.


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> For those that have asked... I am off to Cyprus on the 20th Oct..... am feeling increasingly nervous....
> 
> Like you said HA... it is that bloody hope stuff that buggers it all up... if I didn't have a tiny spark of that stuff I would care... and if I didn't care I wouldn't be nervous... and if I wasn't nervous I would be looking forward to my trip abroad....
> 
> Yep HA you are right chick... hope... hmmmm tricky stuff... but I wish lots of love to us all xx
> 
> FM!! Heya .... how are you chick??
> 
> How cool Lava.. you feeling the twins... Skye are you feeling your lovely girl yet?
> 
> Dwrgi... I know how much it took for you to go to the Drs. Like M/C depression is still a taboo... well done hun x
> 
> OMM watch out... when Twinks rolls her sleeves up someone is definatley in for it!!!
> 
> Hey new ladies... welcome
> Mac, Purps, Never, North, Bear, Carole and everyother gorgeous ladies... mucho loves x

LOL, i sure wish i could get her over here, i have been told that i am supposed to go to different departments and offer to help them, i feel like a hooker standing on a street corner offering my services, and today i get to have a meeting with that bitch to discuss what i can help her with, which will be her whole freaking job so she can sit on her fat ass and goof off. Man i really would love to just tell her what i think, its a good thing we dont have those little bubbles over our heads with what we are thinking i would so be in trouble lol.

Oh i am so excited for you, its ok to try and squish the hope, i have enough for you!!! I really think this is going to work!!! I am sending all the baby dust i have, and lots and lots of prayers, both that it will work, and that you will be able to relax and enjoy your road trip, i love road trips!!!


----------



## onmymind17

sunny74 said:


> well, back from the scan, no yolk sac :cry:
> 
> Guess it wasnt supposed to be this time either

Awwww i am so sorry honey!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Carole thats wonderful news, i am so happy for you!!

Mommy's Angel, Amelia is just adorable, you bake a beautiful baby thats for sure, congrats momma!!

All my other ladies i love you!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Man i really would love to just tell her what i think, its a good thing we dont have those little bubbles over our heads with what we are thinking i would so be in trouble lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## missyt

Hi Girls,

I know its been awhile but I needed to take my break over the summer and not be so obsessive. I guess I hoped that would work and get me pregnant. Well it didn't. I started down regging for IVF and I'll start my injectibles the week of the 20th. I'm nervous but trying not to get my hopes up the first time. I signed up for a shared risk program where we pay a flat fee for 6 IVF cycles. If I don't have a live birth after 6 tries then we get our money back. I guess if it doesn't work then we'll use that money towards adoption. I'm kind of an emotional wreck right now because last night I found out my best friend is pregnant. I guessed I freaked her out so much over my infertility issues that she went off the pill and got pregnant within 2 months. I really wish she would've waited until after this IVF cycle as I'm trying to stay calm, relaxed and stress free. I promise to catch up on what is going on with the rest of you. Thanks to FM, HA, Skye and Gingerbread for checking on me. You girls are the best!


----------



## FutureMommie

Dwrgi-We are here for you to sort through whatever you need to sort through. I can totally relate to the ticking time clock, mine is ticking REALLY loud right now! It seems like the dr would exhaust every avenue to help you get pg but when it comes to this it seems like we are the ones who have to do all the research and then advocate to get them to listen to us. Don't give up! you are going to be a Mom and a darn good one at that!

Pad- Hey!!!!!! Fx for you!!!!!!!

HA- LOL! I'm lactose intolorant too, it happend when I turned 38....ugggh.....well aren't we a farty bunch?:rofl: I guess when you are going through this and emotions are raging it easier to look for the outside and see what you don't see! I'm not in a good place all the time, you know I get knocked down, I'm just not ready to give up yet! I'm am rooting so hard for you and I just know that your bfp is coming!

Sunny- sending :hugs::hugs:

MA- love the profile pic....such a precious moment! Seeing your pic makes me hopeful!

Carole- Yay for a good scan!

Thanks to all of you that have asked, we have decided to wait until Jan to have the scar tissue removed. I have to meet my deductible for my insurance and since we are at the end of the year I might as well wait.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

Aww HA... you have me on your calender... really??? Ooooo thanks.. you are such a dear! x

Twinks... thanks hun... yes you can all be excited and if OMM you can squish all my hope out for me I would be very grateful lol!!

So sorry Sunny.... it is disgraceful that we have to suffer 3 losses before we have any kind of investigation... I would say help, but I think most of us in the UK would say help is not the word to use, unless you go private. Be gentle on yourself.

MA it is so lovely to see you holding Amelia.... gorgoeus... and soon Skye and Lava will be posting piccys too of their babies! x

Missy.. welcome back hun... we are all still here x

Dwrgi how are the meds treating you?

Carole - such fantastic news... roll on 12 weeks!!! 

Mac, North, Bear, Never, Purps, Butterfly, FM and all you lovely ladies... mucho hugs xx
(if I had any baby dust I would throw it around too... but we know my baby dust just aint no good)!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Missyt good to see you back and that sounds a great option on the package but sorry that the timing is bad with your best friend :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
Welcome back! We missed you, but understand taking a break. I'm glad you are starting IVF soon. Hopefully your friend will be gentle with you and sensitive to how you are feeling, give you space or support ... whichever you prefer. You never know though ... several of my friends & co-workers got PG on their first IVF. We are all here and rooting for you.

Pad,
My fingers are crossed and I'm saying prayers for you, hun!


----------



## Macwooly

Missyt so glad your back but so sorry no BFP yet and dealing with the news from your friend :hugs:

Sending lots of :dust: to all waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know its been awhile but I needed to take my break over the summer and not be so obsessive. I guess I hoped that would work and get me pregnant. Well it didn't. I started down regging for IVF and I'll start my injectibles the week of the 20th. I'm nervous but trying not to get my hopes up the first time. I signed up for a shared risk program where we pay a flat fee for 6 IVF cycles. If I don't have a live birth after 6 tries then we get our money back. I guess if it doesn't work then we'll use that money towards adoption. I'm kind of an emotional wreck right now because last night I found out my best friend is pregnant. I guessed I freaked her out so much over my infertility issues that she went off the pill and got pregnant within 2 months. I really wish she would've waited until after this IVF cycle as I'm trying to stay calm, relaxed and stress free. I promise to catch up on what is going on with the rest of you. Thanks to FM, HA, Skye and Gingerbread for checking on me. You girls are the best!

Gingerbread hasn't been on since late June, I think, but she was going to start IVF this fall as well - hopefully she'll check in with us one day and let us know how she's getting on. We miss you, Gingie! :hugs:



AFM, I almost blew a gasket today. I was at a ladies' luncheon (after living here for 2 years I thought it was about time I joined the local newcomers' club to meet some new people! :haha:). All in all I had a lovely time except for one woman who still has my blood boiling.... For some reason, everyone under the sun starts every first-time-meeting-you conversation with, "So, do you have any kids?" :nope: I know you've all been there. Every time it happens I have to decide, do I tell this person or do I just say no and leave it at that? More often than not, I tell them I've had three mcs -most people are able to offer appropriate sympathy and maybe even share their own story. But given the setting today, at a table full of women I've never met before, I decided to just say no. The woman then proceeded to lecture me on how easy I had it and how childless people have no idea how hard life is!!! :saywhat: I really wanted to give her a big F*CK YOU and tell her SHE was the one with no idea how hard life is until SHE'S lost three babies, too!! :growlmad: I was so angry/hurt I couldn't compose myself enough to respond politely and "educate" her (which would make her feel awkward and therefor hopefully make her shut up), though, so I just held my tongue. I really couldn't even bring myself to look at her for the rest of the lunch because I was so angry.

And the thing is, I get why people ask that when they're getting to know you. I really do. Your family is a big part of who you are. But why can't they just ask, "So, tell me about your family!"?? Most people have no idea that the kids question is painful for SO MANY PEOPLE. I believe the vast majority of people on earth have no desire to hurt others and if they knew how painful that question can be for 1 in 8 people, they wouldn't ask it. That's why I do my best to talk about it as much as I can - even if my telling them makes them feel awkward, at least they'll never ask another woman. I just didn't have it in me today. And I'm not even upset with myself for that - no one can be a warrior woman all the time - I'm just still angry at that b*tch. :growlmad: 

Sorry, I just needed to vent. If there was an angry smiley with steam coming out its ears, I'd be all over that today! :gun:


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know its been awhile but I needed to take my break over the summer and not be so obsessive. I guess I hoped that would work and get me pregnant. Well it didn't. I started down regging for IVF and I'll start my injectibles the week of the 20th. I'm nervous but trying not to get my hopes up the first time. I signed up for a shared risk program where we pay a flat fee for 6 IVF cycles. If I don't have a live birth after 6 tries then we get our money back. I guess if it doesn't work then we'll use that money towards adoption. I'm kind of an emotional wreck right now because last night I found out my best friend is pregnant. I guessed I freaked her out so much over my infertility issues that she went off the pill and got pregnant within 2 months. I really wish she would've waited until after this IVF cycle as I'm trying to stay calm, relaxed and stress free. I promise to catch up on what is going on with the rest of you. Thanks to FM, HA, Skye and Gingerbread for checking on me. You girls are the best!
> 
> Gingerbread hasn't been on since late June, I think, but she was going to start IVF this fall as well - hopefully she'll check in with us one day and let us know how she's getting on. We miss you, Gingie! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I almost blew a gasket today. I was at a ladies' luncheon (after living here for 2 years I thought it was about time I joined the local newcomers' club to meet some new people! :haha:). All in all I had a lovely time except for one woman who still has my blood boiling.... For some reason, everyone under the sun starts every first-time-meeting-you conversation with, "So, do you have any kids?" :nope: I know you've all been there. Every time it happens I have to decide, do I tell this person or do I just say no and leave it at that? More often than not, I tell them I've had three mcs -most people are able to offer appropriate sympathy and maybe even share their own story. But given the setting today, at a table full of women I've never met before, I decided to just say no. The woman then proceeded to lecture me on how easy I had it and how childless people have no idea how hard life is!!! :saywhat: I really wanted to give her a big F*CK YOU and tell her SHE was the one with no idea how hard life is until SHE'S lost three babies, too!! :growlmad: I was so angry/hurt I couldn't compose myself enough to respond politely and "educate" her (which would make her feel awkward and therefor hopefully make her shut up), though, so I just held my tongue. I really couldn't even bring myself to look at her for the rest of the lunch because I was so angry.
> 
> And the thing is, I get why people ask that when they're getting to know you. I really do. Your family is a big part of who you are. But why can't they just ask, "So, tell me about your family!"?? Most people have no idea that the kids question is painful for SO MANY PEOPLE. I believe the vast majority of people on earth have no desire to hurt others and if they knew how painful that question can be for 1 in 8 people, they wouldn't ask it. That's why I do my best to talk about it as much as I can - even if my telling them makes them feel awkward, at least they'll never ask another woman. I just didn't have it in me today. And I'm not even upset with myself for that - no one can be a warrior woman all the time - I'm just still angry at that b*tch. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry, I just needed to vent. If there was an angry smiley with steam coming out its ears, I'd be all over that today! :gun:Click to expand...

HA, I know how you feel. I started a new position within my company a little over a month ago. Everyone was asking me if I have kids. I do have a stepson so that's what I say. I think its rude too and they don't realize how hurtful it can be. I was having lunch today with two female coworkers who have 3 kids each. One was going off about her grown son. The other looked at me and said, "see what its like if you have kids". I said to her that I go through the same thing myself with my stepson but it hurts me because he isn't mine. I know I said it a little sternly because they kind of changed the subject and didn't know what to say. When you have kids so easily you just don't get it. My brother and I are close and I sent him a text that I found out my best friend is pregnant (wasn't even really trying) and I guess God doesn't want me to be a mom. Well he responded with that I should be happy for her and with my new treatment it may work out for me. First of all, I was happy for her because she's 30 and I freaked her out so much about my fertility issues that she decided not to wait anymore and 2nd of all my brother had 3 kids no problem. I'm sick of it too, HA.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I think it is really difficult for people who haven't been in that situation to know that it affects so many. I certainly didn't realise that so many mcs happened behind closed doors until I came on this forum and now I wonder how many of my friends have had them and struggled to conceive. I think it is natural for people to ask if you have kids as that is one conversation starter if you don't know someone at all. Living where I do I also get 'what does your husband do?' which I also find upsetting as I have a bit of a thing about never having been married at the age of 43 and that there surely must be something wrong with me (even my last short term boyfriend said it was suspicious!). And last year I was helping out at an event when I had such bad period pains that I had to leave and I told my team leader and she just said - you should have a hysterectomy - well my mouth just dropped open...

Anyway, like you say HA, I think the more people talk about infertility/ mcs then the more people might realise what they say is hurtful. But sometimes we just have to suck it up and seethe https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/angry/steamed.gif


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know its been awhile but I needed to take my break over the summer and not be so obsessive. I guess I hoped that would work and get me pregnant. Well it didn't. I started down regging for IVF and I'll start my injectibles the week of the 20th. I'm nervous but trying not to get my hopes up the first time. I signed up for a shared risk program where we pay a flat fee for 6 IVF cycles. If I don't have a live birth after 6 tries then we get our money back. I guess if it doesn't work then we'll use that money towards adoption. I'm kind of an emotional wreck right now because last night I found out my best friend is pregnant. I guessed I freaked her out so much over my infertility issues that she went off the pill and got pregnant within 2 months. I really wish she would've waited until after this IVF cycle as I'm trying to stay calm, relaxed and stress free. I promise to catch up on what is going on with the rest of you. Thanks to FM, HA, Skye and Gingerbread for checking on me. You girls are the best!
> 
> Gingerbread hasn't been on since late June, I think, but she was going to start IVF this fall as well - hopefully she'll check in with us one day and let us know how she's getting on. We miss you, Gingie! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I almost blew a gasket today. I was at a ladies' luncheon (after living here for 2 years I thought it was about time I joined the local newcomers' club to meet some new people! :haha:). All in all I had a lovely time except for one woman who still has my blood boiling.... For some reason, everyone under the sun starts every first-time-meeting-you conversation with, "So, do you have any kids?" :nope: I know you've all been there. Every time it happens I have to decide, do I tell this person or do I just say no and leave it at that? More often than not, I tell them I've had three mcs -most people are able to offer appropriate sympathy and maybe even share their own story. But given the setting today, at a table full of women I've never met before, I decided to just say no. The woman then proceeded to lecture me on how easy I had it and how childless people have no idea how hard life is!!! :saywhat: I really wanted to give her a big F*CK YOU and tell her SHE was the one with no idea how hard life is until SHE'S lost three babies, too!! :growlmad: I was so angry/hurt I couldn't compose myself enough to respond politely and "educate" her (which would make her feel awkward and therefor hopefully make her shut up), though, so I just held my tongue. I really couldn't even bring myself to look at her for the rest of the lunch because I was so angry.
> 
> And the thing is, I get why people ask that when they're getting to know you. I really do. Your family is a big part of who you are. But why can't they just ask, "So, tell me about your family!"?? Most people have no idea that the kids question is painful for SO MANY PEOPLE. I believe the vast majority of people on earth have no desire to hurt others and if they knew how painful that question can be for 1 in 8 people, they wouldn't ask it. That's why I do my best to talk about it as much as I can - even if my telling them makes them feel awkward, at least they'll never ask another woman. I just didn't have it in me today. And I'm not even upset with myself for that - no one can be a warrior woman all the time - I'm just still angry at that b*tch. :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry, I just needed to vent. If there was an angry smiley with steam coming out its ears, I'd be all over that today! :gun:Click to expand...

Oh HA,this is absolutely dreadful. You poor thing. This woman sounds completely dreadful, and I have to say that you held yourself together with complete dignity. How dare she make judgements on you and your life? It makes me boil, and I see other people's complete ignorance every day. I think you did really well to keep it together because if you were to lose it, I think it's worth losing it for somebody who wasn't mean and petty minded. This woman isn't worthy of your contempt, let alone your anger. The thing is, she hit at your Achilles heel and she couldn't possibly have known, but still, she blundered on. It is so very difficult. I don't know, because you live in her neighbourhood you did the right thing in responding the way you did. She sounds like a loud-mouth who would judge you for your reaction, andyou don't need people whispering, as that is what they would do. I applaud you for holding it together, considering the circumstances, and I think you are a marvellous person for rising above this woman. YOU have integrity, as you could have shut her up with one withering remark, but you decided to rise above it. She is just not worth it.

I so wish that we lived in a society where infertility wasn't such a taboo, and where the question of having or not having children isn't important. It is the first thing that people ask, and now I am going to say, 'I'm trying for a child, but it's taking longer than I thought' so they can shut up. They don't need to know that I've been trying for almost four years, or what I've been through, but it satisfies them. 

When I came to work today, I immediately felt my heart sink as soon as I drove through the gates, as there are pregnant women here evrywhere. AT home, I feel safe, I can protect myself from it, but wherever I go here, I am confronted with an army of bumps. As if that wasn't bad enough, a colleague who just had her baby, send a breezy email to everybody announcing her new baby to the world. Honestly, even in my own classroom I am not safe. I just wanted to write back and say 'F**k off!' but what's the point?

As it goes, trying to hold myself together, I ran into my Headmaster who was looking for me! He's heard about me being upset the other day and he was on his way to see how I was. Well, there he had it, me in tears over this pigging email. He was fab and sympathetic, but he must have thought that I was losing the plot. Maybe I need time away from here to get stronger....

Incidentally, I have the box of anti-depressants in my bag, but I haven't taken one as there ARE still risks with it for the unborn baby-potential for heart defects. I just can't bring myself to take one, and find out that I am PG and then, you betcha, my child would be affected. Isn't there a natural way of raising serotonin???? 

Chocolate, surely???!

Anyway, I've waffled on about me, but really, HA, I think you did a marvellous job in coping with this vile, ignorant woman. You are a strong woman and coped so well with such a dreadful incident.

Lost and lots of love to you! And go easy on the symptom spotting!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know its been awhile but I needed to take my break over the summer and not be so obsessive. I guess I hoped that would work and get me pregnant. Well it didn't. I started down regging for IVF and I'll start my injectibles the week of the 20th. I'm nervous but trying not to get my hopes up the first time. I signed up for a shared risk program where we pay a flat fee for 6 IVF cycles. If I don't have a live birth after 6 tries then we get our money back. I guess if it doesn't work then we'll use that money towards adoption. I'm kind of an emotional wreck right now because last night I found out my best friend is pregnant. I guessed I freaked her out so much over my infertility issues that she went off the pill and got pregnant within 2 months. I really wish she would've waited until after this IVF cycle as I'm trying to stay calm, relaxed and stress free. I promise to catch up on what is going on with the rest of you. Thanks to FM, HA, Skye and Gingerbread for checking on me. You girls are the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA, I know how you feel. I started a new position within my company a little over a month ago. Everyone was asking me if I have kids. I do have a stepson so that's what I say. I think its rude too and they don't realize how hurtful it can be. I was having lunch today with two female coworkers who have 3 kids each. One was going off about her grown son. The other looked at me and said, "see what its like if you have kids". I said to her that I go through the same thing myself with my stepson but it hurts me because he isn't mine. I know I said it a little sternly because they kind of changed the subject and didn't know what to say. When you have kids so easily you just don't get it. My brother and I are close and I sent him a text that I found out my best friend is pregnant (wasn't even really trying) and I guess God doesn't want me to be a mom. Well he responded with that I should be happy for her and with my new treatment it may work out for me. First of all, I was happy for her because she's 30 and I freaked her out so much about my fertility issues that she decided not to wait anymore and 2nd of all my brother had 3 kids no problem. I'm sick of it too, HA.Click to expand...

MissyT! How the devil are you??? I missed you! I asked about you loads of times, and worried that something had happened to you. It is so typical that not obsessing still led to a BFN. I am so glad that you are going for IVF and the financial package that you have got sounds like a no-brainer!!!! Go girl, and we shall keep all our fingers crossed for you, for Luv, for FM and anybody else who gets on the IVF wagon. From my own experience, IVF isn't that bad once you get over the mental obstacle that it is. Hopefully, you will get lucky first time, but from my own experience, docs often use the first cycle to test how the body responds to meds, as no two people will respond the same. Make sure you find a clinic that takes scans and bloods throughout the stimming, so that they know exactly what's going on in there. Anyway, when the time comes, we will be here for you!

I'm so sorry that you had to go through what HA had to go through-other people just don't get it. My youngest brother said to me 'At least you're doing something about it!' re. IVF but I thought how superficial. But we want them to behave in a certain way, and when they don't (as they've never been in our shoes), we get frustrated.

Your situation with your friend sounds so much like mine. My BF got pregnant first month of trying 6 years ago and has a TERRIBLE relationship with her hubby. She wanted a second child so that her daughter would have a sibling. Hubby didn't want to, cos of the state of their relationship. I was telling her that she was older now and it might take her longer, and, laugh laugh, look at me! She takes this to heart, and in the very first month of trying with her 40th birthday the next month, she gets pregnant! Honestly, you couldn't make it up. As it goes, I distanced myself from her, although I did explain that I couldn't be there for her, and now she had blanked me, even though she knows I've been through IVF. As HA said to North Star a while back, you really find out who your friends are at times like this, and I know the ones that have stood by me, who are real friends.

I hope that you and your BF can get through this; my advice to you would be to be completely uprfront with her about how you feel, happy for her but sad and upset for yourself. That it's bittersweet. That it just makes you feel even more stressed about TTC, etc. , or whatever you are feeling..

Lovely to have you back with us, and good luck MissyT with everything!!!
:hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

And Ginger, if you are lurking, which I know that you do, 

 PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
 come back to us, we miss you!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Amanda it just breaks my heart to read this, it makes me so angry that ladies like you have to suffer so much. Please know that its ok to get a bit obsessive, to be honest its part of the reason why i have not been posting much, i feel like i am not offering anybody any support, and only worrying about all of my stuff, but thats ok for us to do that, sometimes we just have to deal with us. I am glad you got the pills to help, i used to be in your shoes at one point, and thankfully got myself out of that, not totaly, but to some extent. I guess for me the worst thing is if this IVF does not work, we are done, and to be honest i dont quite know how to stop TTC, its been a part of my life for so long, its like an addiction. We all go through our times of "It will never happen" i am in that right now, as much as people support me, i just do not believe this IVF will work, oh i think i will get follies, and they will fertilize i just dont believe they will stick and grow, that unfortunatly comes from my past 4 m/c. But its ok, i am trying to focus on other things, like vacations, and my wonderful husband that i adore. I guess what i am trying to say is its ok to feel the way you feel, dont try and cover it up, it only comes back to the surface at the worst times, and dont feel bad for losing it with the DR. you need that, we all do. Just remember you are loved, and we are all here for you, whenever you need us.

Thank you so much for this Chris, and I so know what you mean. It does become a way of life. I've been reading more and more about this idea that we present blocks to pregnancy, that our life will change dramatically, fear of conception considering risk of miscarriage and loss. I really believe there is something to this. I think we have to remain positive until the time comes (and hopefully it won't) where we have to accept that it hasn't happened, and then find ways of dealing with it. In my mind, I'm already at this stage, but this is so wrong, as we must still be in there fighting! Positive thinking! So, until that point, whose to say that it won't happen? Who's to say that it's impossible? It's not, and we have to believe that! So, young lady, it CAN happen and you have to make sure that you are completely 100% positive that you are going to get yourself into a frame of mind to accept the prospect of having a baby growing inside you, and being born to you!

How's that boss of yours today? Want me to come over and slap her too? I've got two younger brothers, and know how to fight hard if I need to!!! Give me a shout, and I'll be right over!!!

Lots of love to you hun, and VISUALISE yourself pregnant and as a mother!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

welcome back Missy! and good luck with the IVF xx

HA - oh yes - we have all been there, and people are just not thinking when they start that kind of conversation. but to plow on and on with it, I think I would have a) burst into tears or b) screamed at her and walked out. so actually you are to be commended for your dignity under extreme pressure!

Dwrgi - I just did some research into citalopram, and it seems they are in a class of antidepressants that are safest in pregnancy with a slight increased risk of heart defect being shown. I wonder, if you are not keen, would it be worth speaking to your GP about St. Johns wort, it is a natrual product, and I have no idea about taking in pregnancy, so check first, but may be an alternative???

FM - sounds like you have a sensible plan sorted out, and it's almost the end of the year now, so not too long to wait.

wooly and twinkle - how is the Burlesque going?? I love the way the word just rolls off the tongue, it even sounds sexy!!!!

sunny - how are you feeling today xxx

Northstar - thank you for that temp adjusting website - very useful! I have saved it as a favourite x

never, bearlake, forever, and all the other lurkers, how are you ladies doing ? :hugs:

titi - are you still recovering, hope you are feeling better x

lava - have you started shopping for the babies yet, there are some seriously cute baby clothes around!! how exciting that you get to buy both!

skye - how is your nursery coming along, I remember you saying you had to clear a room, I hope you are not lifting heavy stuff x

OMM - super big :hugs: to you, you are always so supportive and kind to everyone, I just wanted you to know that I appreciate you!

butterfly - I agree, it's insensitive to ask. I only married later in life and I did asked before, "are you married?" me - no, them -"why not? are you gay?" it used to irk me so much, I wanted to say, I just haven't met a man I want to spend my life wife and if I was gay, how is that your business!?! bah!!!


----------



## NorthStar

HA what you wrote really reminded me of quite a few situations I came across, for some reason there are SOME (definitely not all) women with kids who think that they are automatically better people than women without kids :growlmad: 

In my previous incarnation as a military wife this came up time and again at the arranged social events even when I was pretty young and had no thought of having kids yet I'd get asked and if I said no it was like dropping a bombshell and they had NO idea what to say to me OR they would say something stupid and insulting like "oh it all changes when you have kids, you won't be able to go back to the Uk and visit your family THEN" or something equal stupid. 

That woman sounds like an ignorant cow anyway and not someone you'd want to get to know better or spend any time with. But some of my friends with kids are great, it's just that because of their family commitments they don't have much spare time to do fun stuff anymore.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> welcome back Missy! and good luck with the IVF xx
> 
> HA - oh yes - we have all been there, and people are just not thinking when they start that kind of conversation. but to plow on and on with it, I think I would have a) burst into tears or b) screamed at her and walked out. so actually you are to be commended for your dignity under extreme pressure!
> 
> Dwrgi - I just did some research into citalopram, and it seems they are in a class of antidepressants that are safest in pregnancy with a slight increased risk of heart defect being shown. I wonder, if you are not keen, would it be worth speaking to your GP about St. Johns wort, it is a natrual product, and I have no idea about taking in pregnancy, so check first, but may be an alternative???
> 
> FM - sounds like you have a sensible plan sorted out, and it's almost the end of the year now, so not too long to wait.
> 
> wooly and twinkle - how is the Burlesque going?? I love the way the word just rolls off the tongue, it even sounds sexy!!!!
> 
> sunny - how are you feeling today xxx
> 
> Northstar - thank you for that temp adjusting website - very useful! I have saved it as a favourite x
> 
> never, bearlake, forever, and all the other lurkers, how are you ladies doing ? :hugs:
> 
> titi - are you still recovering, hope you are feeling better x
> 
> lava - have you started shopping for the babies yet, there are some seriously cute baby clothes around!! how exciting that you get to buy both!
> 
> skye - how is your nursery coming along, I remember you saying you had to clear a room, I hope you are not lifting heavy stuff x
> 
> OMM - super big :hugs: to you, you are always so supportive and kind to everyone, I just wanted you to know that I appreciate you!
> 
> butterfly - I agree, it's insensitive to ask. I only married later in life and I did asked before, "are you married?" me - no, them -"why not? are you gay?" it used to irk me so much, I wanted to say, I just haven't met a man I want to spend my life wife and if I was gay, how is that your business!?! bah!!!

I have thought of this but it has some serious side effects too, from what I remember!! It sounds like I'm stalling, but I don't want to mess my system up even more!

And what a lovely email to everybody, as usual, Purple! You are a blessing!!

Hope you have a lovely day and a lovely weekend! How are your curtains coming along??!

Lots of love
Axxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## purplelou

curtains are finished !! I am very pleased, it's the first thing Ive ever made :) and they look good.


----------



## twinkle1975

Ladies, we need to get together some sort of ass-whooping posse!! :grr: We'll see off crappy bosses, perky colleagues and insensitive neighbours!! 

Like some of the rest of you I try and talk about it as much as possible both so that people with kids understand it's not ok to barge in and ask stupid questions and, so that other people who are struggling feel they can talk about it if they want. However I don't always want to talk about my sex life in front of strangers!


----------



## purplelou

I think you are completely right to be cautious about medications, you need to be 100% happy that they are right for you or that's another thing to be worrying about. also, chocolate is THE answer, and it doesn't matter what the question is! There has been research that proves that chocolate does help the release of happy endorphin. Yay for that researchxx


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - I am with you!! I can be scary if I need to be, I'll whoop-ass with you, where shall we start, - I think HA's rude neigh bours, then OMM's airhead work colleagues!!


----------



## NorthStar

Chocolate is awesome, white Toblerone is particularly effective, I also find exercise perks me up no end, I do a class called "Body Combat" which is based on kick boxing, it is a brutal workout and is good for getting rid of the pent up aggresssion and frustration caused by stupid people saying stupid and insensitive things - totally recommend it ladies.


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - just did a bit of googling about how to raise seratonin levels - some studies suggest bright light, exercise and chickpeas!!! So a quick jog round the block during lunch time (the only natural light teachers are likely to see during the winter) followed by a chickpea salad!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm not generally a chocolate person but I jsut bought myself a small box of Quality Street and I highly expect to eat the whole lot today :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hmmm - Toblerone v chickpeas???? I know which I'd prefer!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Shhh - I'm eating chocolate spread with a tea spoon - don't tell my friends over in Bellys to Bumps!!


----------



## NorthStar

Heh heh, I do a TON of exercise so I can eat the chocolate.

Working in Paris is a challenge though, am struggling a bit to get my 5 fruit and veg a day there are cakes and pastries everywhere I look.


----------



## twinkle1975

NorthStar said:


> Heh heh, I do a TON of exercise so I can eat the chocolate.
> 
> Working in Paris is a challenge though, am struggling a bit to get my 5 fruit and veg a day there are cakes and pastries everywhere I look.

I actually googled scurvy the other day as I've had a portion of mushrooms this week and a tin of peaches - I need to sort my diet out! :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - I can do a round trip - Manchester to Chicago, Chicago to Indiana & back for about £500 ($774) - I think that's quite reasonable for an ass-whooping opportunity!! :rofl:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> curtains are finished !! I am very pleased, it's the first thing Ive ever made :) and they look good.

Well done you! And fast work too! :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Chocolate is awesome, white Toblerone is particularly effective, I also find exercise perks me up no end, I do a class called "Body Combat" which is based on kick boxing, it is a brutal workout and is good for getting rid of the pent up aggresssion and frustration caused by stupid people saying stupid and insensitive things - totally recommend it ladies.

I like the sound of that NorthStar!! Getting rid of pent up aggression sounds blooming marvellous. As does white chocolate Toblerone. Oh, and chocolate Brazils really rock too. As does Cadbury's Flake, Miniature Heroes, Celebrations, WHOLE tubs of Haagen-Dazs, Kellogg's Honey Nut Clusters, Cadbury's Twirls.... the list goes on. Does anybody remember Cadbury's Spira? It's a chocolate straw, essentially, and in college we'd drink cider out of it before going out. Coooooooooooooool!!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Dwrgi - just did a bit of googling about how to raise seratonin levels - some studies suggest bright light, exercise and chickpeas!!! So a quick jog round the block during lunch time (the only natural light teachers are likely to see during the winter) followed by a chickpea salad!!!

Marvellous!!! I can't wait for that one!!!! Thanks Twinks! xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Shhh - I'm eating chocolate spread with a tea spoon - don't tell my friends over in Bellys to Bumps!!

Or what about Maltesers PLACED on a teaspoon and dunked into hot tea?? Yum yum!!

Butterfly-I HIGHLY recommend that you eat ALL the chocolate today! xx


----------



## NorthStar

Try the class too though girls, I swear to god it works!

Twinkle the key is finding fruit and vegetables that you like, that taste nice to you, and then you will eat them.. Soup is good too, you can pack a lot of nutritious veggies into that, I dislike lumpy soup so mine are well blended but I get at least 2 serves a day just with my lunchtime soup.


----------



## purplelou

dwrgi - I am also a big fan of "wispas" - heaven!!

I take a salad to work and several pieces of fruit and tend to keep no money with me, that way I am hungry and will eat all the fruit and salad so I know Ive had at least 4-5 portions a day. I also buy Del Monte orange juice/pineapple juice ice lollies - they are pure fruit juice but delicious!!! and Ill have one for pudding at night time - theu count as one of your 5 a day (they also do smoothie lollies - yummy)


----------



## purplelou

ps. re the above - sorry if that's advertising, I do not work for that company - I just enjoy their products!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> ps. re the above - sorry if that's advertising, I do not work for that company - I just enjoy their products!

Ha ha!!! :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

I do sound much unhealthier than I actually am!! I've just been having a bad week - although I remembered I had carrot soup on Wednesday so that counts! Dwrgi - the thought of you drinking cider through a spira made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Macwooly

Purple I agree with you on your particular brand of ice lolly :thumbup:

Ladies I am so sorry so many of you are dealing with insensitive people at the moment :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

https://www.cadbury.co.uk/home/Pages/home.aspxI also got a good laugh at Dwrgi's Spira cider :rofl:

My favourite is Twirl, and I like the Ripples as well.

This week I'm going to get a special edition Cadbury "Screme Egg" quite excited about that, I have a love hate relationship with creme eggs, they are both awesome and disgusting, haven't had one in months as it's the "off season" for creme eggs.


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> https://www.cadbury.co.uk/home/Pages/home.aspxI also got a good laugh at Dwrgi's Spira cider :rofl:
> 
> My favourite is Twirl, and I like the Ripples as well.
> 
> This week I'm going to get a special edition Cadbury "Screme Egg" quite excited about that, I have a love hate relationship with creme eggs, they are both awesome and disgusting, haven't had one in months as it's the "off season" for creme eggs.

Oo-let us know how you get on! A scream egg-for Halloween?? Ych, I can't stand Creme Eggs......... My brother loves them. I love Twirl too. Alas, I don't think they make Spiras any longer, otherwise, believe you me, I'd be drinking cider out of them every weekend!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Nope Spira's are no more, but maybe they will bring them back, one day, like they did with Whispa's - my OH was so very excited when they brought back Whispa's a couple of years back.


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, thanks for advice. I agree that IVF isn't sounding so bad now that I'm more familiar with the protocol. I've already told myself not to expect much from the first round. I know of a few girls that went to the same clinic and one got twins on the 2nd round and the other only did one with no results. I heard after that she regretted not doing the program I'm doing. This clinic does do monitoring often during stimming. I also went to an injection class last week and they went over all the meds which made me feel a lot better. One thing I'm worried about is that they did this AHM test that is supposed to test my ovarian reserve. I haven't gotten the result back becaus they take 2 weeks and its only been week. My nurse told me not to panic about it don't tell a woman who has bee TTC for a long time not to panic when it comes to her numbers. Do you know anything about this test and what the results mean? I'm sorry you had to go through that with your BF too. I'm trying to be supportive but deep down inside I'm depressed about it and I keep saying why not me and why couldn't she have waited to tell me until after this IVF cycle. I was and still am so stressed out about the news that I'm going to acupuncture today, to Yin Yoga tonight and I have a massage booked tomorrow. I meditated last night and I'm trying to hard to calm myself down and feel positive. So did they end up freezing any of your eggs? What medication were you on? I'm getting my meds delivered today. On thing I am holding onto is that the RE said that based on my numbers, my chances are 41% with IVF.

Northstar, I know how you feel when you say that women who already have children somehow think they are better than us. I hate those people that say, wait until you have kids, when they are having a difficult time with theirs. Its such a slap in the face. So many people don't realize the what ignorant, ridiculous things they say and I don't even want to talk to anyone about unless I know they've had fertility issues as well. I went off my brother last night, who I'm close to, when he told me I should be happy for my BF that is pregnant. I told him I was happy for her but he doesn't understand what I'm going through because he has 3 beautiful children and I shouldn't have even talked to him about this. I know he feels bad for making me upset but I just need to stop talking to people about it. Especially people who don't get and will never get it. That includes my husband. I'm not too happy with him right now. He doesn't understand either because he has a kid.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda it just breaks my heart to read this, it makes me so angry that ladies like you have to suffer so much. Please know that its ok to get a bit obsessive, to be honest its part of the reason why i have not been posting much, i feel like i am not offering anybody any support, and only worrying about all of my stuff, but thats ok for us to do that, sometimes we just have to deal with us. I am glad you got the pills to help, i used to be in your shoes at one point, and thankfully got myself out of that, not totaly, but to some extent. I guess for me the worst thing is if this IVF does not work, we are done, and to be honest i dont quite know how to stop TTC, its been a part of my life for so long, its like an addiction. We all go through our times of "It will never happen" i am in that right now, as much as people support me, i just do not believe this IVF will work, oh i think i will get follies, and they will fertilize i just dont believe they will stick and grow, that unfortunatly comes from my past 4 m/c. But its ok, i am trying to focus on other things, like vacations, and my wonderful husband that i adore. I guess what i am trying to say is its ok to feel the way you feel, dont try and cover it up, it only comes back to the surface at the worst times, and dont feel bad for losing it with the DR. you need that, we all do. Just remember you are loved, and we are all here for you, whenever you need us.
> 
> Thank you so much for this Chris, and I so know what you mean. It does become a way of life. I've been reading more and more about this idea that we present blocks to pregnancy, that our life will change dramatically, fear of conception considering risk of miscarriage and loss. I really believe there is something to this. I think we have to remain positive until the time comes (and hopefully it won't) where we have to accept that it hasn't happened, and then find ways of dealing with it. In my mind, I'm already at this stage, but this is so wrong, as we must still be in there fighting! Positive thinking! So, until that point, whose to say that it won't happen? Who's to say that it's impossible? It's not, and we have to believe that! So, young lady, it CAN happen and you have to make sure that you are completely 100% positive that you are going to get yourself into a frame of mind to accept the prospect of having a baby growing inside you, and being born to you!
> 
> How's that boss of yours today? Want me to come over and slap her too? I've got two younger brothers, and know how to fight hard if I need to!!! Give me a shout, and I'll be right over!!!
> 
> Lots of love to you hun, and VISUALISE yourself pregnant and as a mother!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww honey, here i try and offer you some support, and you end up making me feel better, thanks so much for this honey, i really appreciate it, and your right, i do have to try and think positive, i guess like HA, you just prepare yourself for the worst in the hopes that it wont hurt so much, but it still does. There is always hope though right? OK, i am going to visualise a little one growing and that i will be a mother one day!! Thanks again Amanda, i honestly dont know what i would do without you ladies.

And yes please could you come and slap her, ugh i found out yesterday not only do i have to work with her now, but she will be putting in her 2 cents for my review in March, ugh i just cant get a break, although i have to say for now she is being really nice to me, the biggest thing that sucks is now i have to move my desk next to her!! Thankfully there is a divider in between, eesh.:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

missy, I don't think anyone can understand unless they have been there. :hugs: it doesn't mean you are crazy or over sensitive or selfish or not happy for your friend etc etc. (cos I think we have all heard those comments before) they just don't "get it"

Big Loves xx


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Twinkle - I am with you!! I can be scary if I need to be, I'll whoop-ass with you, where shall we start, - I think HA's rude neigh bours, then OMM's airhead work colleagues!!

Whoo hoo i am all for this, we can all get together and :gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr: all the idiots out there!!!! We can call ourselves the Whatever Wagon Whoopass Women lol


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> missy, I don't think anyone can understand unless they have been there. :hugs: it doesn't mean you are crazy or over sensitive or selfish or not happy for your friend etc etc. (cos I think we have all heard those comments before) they just don't "get it"
> 
> Big Loves xx

Missyt i agree with this totaly, they really dont get it, and nothing we can say or do will change that, all we can do it live our lives, and just know that they are stupid lol. Good to have you back honey, i will be starting my IVF soon, your just a bit ahead of me. Dont be afraid, just think of all of us holding your hand and giving you hugs whenever you get scared. We can do this, and like Amanda said we have to think positive, 41% chance is fantastic, according to my doctor i have a 2% chance of it working but hey 2% is better than 0, my AMH was low, but all my other levels are normal, so i think our chances are better than they say.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Dwrgi, thanks for advice. I agree that IVF isn't sounding so bad now that I'm more familiar with the protocol. I've already told myself not to expect much from the first round. I know of a few girls that went to the same clinic and one got twins on the 2nd round and the other only did one with no results. I heard after that she regretted not doing the program I'm doing. This clinic does do monitoring often during stimming. I also went to an injection class last week and they went over all the meds which made me feel a lot better. One thing I'm worried about is that they did this AHM test that is supposed to test my ovarian reserve. I haven't gotten the result back becaus they take 2 weeks and its only been week. My nurse told me not to panic about it don't tell a woman who has bee TTC for a long time not to panic when it comes to her numbers. Do you know anything about this test and what the results mean? I'm sorry you had to go through that with your BF too. I'm trying to be supportive but deep down inside I'm depressed about it and I keep saying why not me and why couldn't she have waited to tell me until after this IVF cycle. I was and still am so stressed out about the news that I'm going to acupuncture today, to Yin Yoga tonight and I have a massage booked tomorrow. I meditated last night and I'm trying to hard to calm myself down and feel positive. So did they end up freezing any of your eggs? What medication were you on? I'm getting my meds delivered today. On thing I am holding onto is that the RE said that based on my numbers, my chances are 41% with IVF.

If your RE said that IVF success is 41%, I'd be very happy with that! My likelihood of success at the clinic I just had treatment is 10%!!!! 

An amh test is a gauge of ovarian reserve, i.e. how many eggs you will have left. The US use a different scale to us Brits-we use p/mol. Mine is 2.9 which is at the bottom end of low fertility! Ha ha ha!! Here's a table I've cut and pasted from elsewhere. 

Ovarian Fertility Potential pmol/L ng/mL

Optimal Fertility 28.6 - 48.5 4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 - 28.6 2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility 2.2 - 15.7 0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable 0.0 - 2.2 0.0 - 0.3
High Level > 48.5 >6.8 

It measures the NUMBER of eggs left in the ovaries, as opposed to the quality. If you have a low number, like mine, they will give you max drugs and short protocol. They really want to avoid OHSS, which can be avoided by drinking lots of water! Skye is the expert on this. Her advice, and it is what I have read elsewhere, is that you need to adopt a high protein regimen throughout stimming-at least 75mg of protein per day (equivalent to one chicken breast)-milk, cheese, chicken, etc. etc. etc. Also, to drink at least 2 litress of water per day, and more if you can. No alcohol, etc., and try to relax as much as you can. Yeah, right!

Although I had twelve folicles in the scan two days before egg collection, with the biggest measuring 20mm and 18mm, on the day of EC, only two eggs were collected. Neither fertilized overnight, so none to freeze to transfer! It was and is a nightmare, as I am sure that I ovulated before my trigger shot. That's why they must monitor you closely, and not let those eggs get too big. They didn't take my oestrogen levels either, which suggests a good supply of eggs! They said my eggs were 'old' and to come back after three months of taking DHEA or have donor eggs. Apparently, this is the stock response with clinics if they can't explain what happened!

Try to relax with regard to your amh level-it's a guide for the specialists to know what dosage of meds to give you. You hear of people with barely discernible amhs get a BFP!!

Good luck to you! And start digging out the 1001 ways with chicken cook books-you will need them!!


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- I totally get how you felt about that conversation, I get that questions all the time, usually in the form of " you don't have any kids yet?" sometimes I just want to say " I can't have kids" just to make them feel horrible and hope they don't ask anyone else that question but I guess that would just be mean! Sometimes I just say " no no kids yet" or I might say " no still waiting on my time" Usually they just smile and say well your time will come. You are all right that talking about infertility seems to be taboo, if it were talked about more I think it would greatly reduce the amount of people that ask that question. Sometimes we just get tired of educating people, it is totally ok to be pissed.

Missyt- so happy you are back and I am so excited that you are about to begin ivf, I hope you will keep us updated so we can cheer you on as you go thru your ivf cycle.

Dwrgi- Sending hugs your way!!!!!

Purple, Omm, skye, Twinks! lava, Pad Love you guys!

AFM- nothing really going on except this never ending AF I stopped taking the bc since IVF is on hold until the scar tissue is addressed, AF showed last friday and I am still bleeding.....uggh, I wonder how long this will last????? Anyways, I feel useless right now, there is nothing to do ttc wise but wait and that totally sucks but I guess I've done all I can for now.


----------



## HappyAuntie

NorthStar said:


> https://www.cadbury.co.uk/home/Pages/home.aspxI also got a good laugh at Dwrgi's Spira cider :rofl:
> 
> My favourite is Twirl, and I like the Ripples as well.
> 
> This week I'm going to get a special edition Cadbury "Screme Egg" quite excited about that, I have a love hate relationship with creme eggs, they are both awesome and disgusting, haven't had one in months as it's the "off season" for creme eggs.

OMG Cadbury creme eggs are one of my favorite things on earth! No, the caramel eggs are. No, Crunchies are. No, the mini-eggs are. No, Flakes are. AARGH! I love Cadbury!!!! I haven't seen the Screme eggs over here - I'm so jealous! 


Dwrgi, yes, there are some risks. But those risks are CRAZY low. Here are two good, relatively easy to understand wacko:) articles about anti-d use during pregnancy:
This one is from the Mayo Clinic and includes a chart of the most common anti-d's and their relative risks. 
This one is a good summary of the most comprehensive study to date.

When making the decision for myself, the key points for me were these: 
- untreated depression during pregnancy poses known risks to the baby, including increased risk of premature birth, low birth weight, developmental delays and a much higher risk of post-partum depression. 
- _some_ anti-d's are linked to a higher risk of _some_ birth defects, but the absolute risk for the defects in question is still _ridiculously_ low. That study summarized in the second link above was a study of over 15,000 babies born to mothers who used SSRIs during pregnancy, and the rate of the defects in question in that group was still less than 0.05%. So even taking the drugs, fewer than 5 in 10,000 babies had the birth defects in question. The only reason it makes the news is because that is double the risk of the defects in babies whose mothers were not taking SSRIs during pregnancy, but clearly, even on SSRIs the odds are exceedingly small.
- knowing that treating the depression has risks and not treating the depression has risks, I'm going to treat the depression. Plus, it helps me that my sister took sertraline (Zoloft) during her 2nd pregnancy 5 years ago, and my nephew is 100% normal - there is absolutely nothing wrong with him. 

If you're truly uncomfortable with it, talk to your dr again and discuss the risks and ask her your questions. Or, since she is a cold-hearted unfeeling woman haha:), talk to some other dr about it, preferably an OB or RE or psychiatrist, since they are the ones with true expertise in the field.


Missy, AMH can be a squirrely test. One thing to remember for sure when comparing your results to others on here is that different labs use different scales. It seems to me that the norm in the US is a 1-5 scale and in the UK is a 1-15 scale. My RE uses a 1-5, and he said anything over 2 is great, 1-2 is still good but the clock is ticking, and under 1 is definite cause for concern. (He also said that FSH is a more short-term indicator of how well your ovaries should respond to stims and AMH is more of a long-term indicator.) That said, though, everything I've read about AMH says that the test is so relatively new that there really aren't any well-defined standard in the industry as for what is good and what is low - those cutoffs vary from one lab to the next and from one dr to the next. 

And I'm sorry to say it because I know it's hard to hear, but I agree with your nurse - don't panic over the result. At this point, knowing that number will be a good thing no matter what the result is - that number will help your dr create the best possible protocol for you to make sure he gives you the best treatment tailored to your body. 41% is awesome!! And you have already paid for 6 rounds! You are well on your way to meeting your baby. :hugs:


OMM, I can't believe she's going to have a say in your review now! :growlmad::growlmad: If the Whatever Wagon Whoopass Women got our own website, we could be www. wwww. com! :haha: (I had to space our new url funny so BnB would stop automatically making it a live link!)


Thank you all for having my back on the rant over the rude woman yesterday. I feel better knowing I wasn't being completely irrational. And Butterfly, thank you for the steaming ears smiley!! :haha: Love you ladies. Have a great day. :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

HA, the "Screme Eggs" are a hallowe'en special :thumbup:

This is just for you Cadbury ladies out there - I love this website they make GIANT versions of your favourites.https://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project/302/


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies I live 6 miles from Cadbury World and have yet to visit it. I love my chocolate but can't talk DH into taking me and to be honest I need him there to prevent me being like Augustus Gloop in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory :)

NS - that site is amazing :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Macwooly said:


> Ladies I live 6 miles from Cadbury World and have yet to visit it. I love my chocolate but can't talk DH into taking me and to be honest I need him there to prevent me being like Augustus Gloop in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory :)


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

I've have been to the Cadbury factories in NZ and Australia, but not the one in the UK, the smell is absolutely wonderful.

Much as I love choccie I have my limitations they are throwing the free samples at you but after a few I felt a bit sick and had to stop :rofl::rofl:

But Macwooly I knew you'd enjoy that website, did you see the giant Thorntons' Alpini, I was quite excited about that one.


----------



## sunny74

mmm chocolate, i remember spira's i used to drink hot chocolate through mine till i t melted from the inside out mmmmm yummy.

Feeling much better today thanks purplelou (is that right, sorry not familiar with all your names yet) , i called the clinic as they hadnt called me yesterday and i spoke with a lovely lady, who asked if i was having any miscarriage symptoms, i had to admit to her that i lied just to get the scan and she said 'there is nothing to be worried about then, it could just be too early' 
Total shock and completely different to what the scan lady said to me..

So my hormone levels were 1600ish yesterday, we'll just have to see what they are tommorrow. Fingers crossed, but i feel prepared either way now 
I wish the doctors had done my hormone levels when i orginally asked as i would know whats going on by now and yesterday i was angry with them for not phoning me back but after speaking to the nice lady this morning, and knowing all is not lost yet, feeling much better.

Had a lovely massage off my best friend followed by lunch at a bar on the beach, whatever will be will be :happydance:

Lots of love to all you wonderful strong ladies, thankyou


----------



## skye2010

Hey all :)) Missed u girls xxx

Amanda , sweetie I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling overwhelmed. The predictable and sinister side effect of TTC. But it's a good idea that you decided to look into antidepressants. If that would help you to release some of the tension it would be great and you could take decisions on a cooler mind. :hugs::hugs::hugs: U are at a crossroads and you need all the clear vision to decide how to go fwd. You are going to get over all this and have your baby and when you look back all this upset will not even be of any importance anymore. But now you ned to resolve it. Hope this will be all behind soon. Many hugs and kisses :hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:

HA that woman sounds like a total ignorant idiot. I'm amazed that you have managed to keep your composure. Don't let it get to you hon cause she isn't even aware of what she has done so it's not worth your attention. Good luck and all fingers and toes crossed for 1 sticky bean. BTW your counsellor seems to be really on the ball. What a good choice :) xxx 

Missy welcome baaaaaackkk!!! I've been asking after youuu. So glad to hear that you are well. Lot's of good luck for the IVF.:hugs::hugs: Wishing you a speedy BFP. xxx

Debs are you in Cyprus already? Hope you would read my msg. 25 mg stereoids sounded a bit too much to my ear. I'm not an expert but my mum is on steroids and I know that is actually a high daily dose. It can have nasty side effects. Don't know maybe possibly throw your hormones around. Please can you not discuss the dosage. In Turkey I was given 10 mig a day for 4 days but with ARGC they kept me on them for almost 2 months on 10 mg. After BFP. All 3 women I know had the same dosage.

Lois, woow have you made curtains. Well done. I know what a hard work they are to make but once you made them it makes you happy :))) Are they all lined as well? I'm not lifting anything at all I promise ;)))

Northstar, you know my husband swears by exercise as well. He used to be on Sraxocat years ago which gave him imsomnia. And he still has the tendency to get depressed and not sleep easily. But he religiously runs 45 mins a day. I'm such a lazy person in other hand. Although I feel good after exercise I can't find the energy or the drive to do it especially when I'm depressed. U in Paris? Woww how great. I love the food in there too. Not so much the people in the city who can be very rude "taxi drivers, restaurant staff etc"

Twinks veggies and fruits tastes great everywhere but UK unfortunatley :) Hahahahah!!! Well I shouldn't be that critical cause patatoes, carrots, cellery and apples are ok here :)

Chris what a b..er at work that now you are thrown next to this woman. My advice is chickpeas cook without boiling the gas awaya and than Ta daaaaa. U can let the gas in her honor and let her enjoy it. Hahahahhahaha!!!! 
But honestly try not to get too worked up and be as discreet as you can about yourself. Let's hopw it will work well. HUGS>

FM couple of month on the IVF wait is really nothing hon, don't feel bad. Phisically that is, mentally is another matter but keep cool xxx Get well as soon as you can and before you know it you will be in the rollercoaster xxxxx

Macwooly did you know that people who actually work in the factory doesn't enjoy it as much. :) They do feel sick after 1 days overdosing. So stay away and have the cadbury dream forever :)))

No one mentioned the mint thins? Anyone on mint thins? And Lindt? Lindt had a new choclat in the market with coconut inside. AWWWWW that is sthg else. It was going on promo in supermarkets and flew off the shelves. Managed to sample one since all were gone. I'm gonne be checking the shelves again this weekend but I bet they are back to normal price now.

Hey Butterfly xx. Woow, who was that idiot who entioned hysterectomy. She clearly needs a lobotomy herself.

AFM DH's back from his trip finally :) Yeeeaaah!!! xxxx ALL.

Woooow my post sounds like a patronising insrtructions list :wacko: Sorry :shrug: girls I had not much time to go through all the pages I missed so this is a bit of a weird post. Wish I cought it when you were discussing the chclates in the beginning. Sweet start? But anyway. xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Heeeeeyyyyyy all us lovely whoopass wicked wagooneers!! First whooping to HA's horrible neighbour.. then OMM nasty colleague... and Missys SIL...and Butterflys bitchy woman....then everyone elses pet peeve people... there are many of them!!

HA when is test day??

Nope not in Cyprus yet guys... go on the 20th Oct.... checked the weather and it is 29 degress and sunny for the next 2 weeks... luverly!! Skye my UK cons recommended 25mg of steriods and my Cyprus Cons agreed... I know a few ppl under Dr Sheehata who are on 25mg.... I know they can have horrible side effects... though having read the side effects for all the drugs I am on they all have nasty side effects. Apparently I can expect weight gain, hot flushes, puffy red face... and hairiness....urghhhh nasty!

I am firmly on the Creme egg cheer team!! It is the best!!! Does anyone remember Spangles and Curly Wurlys....hmmmmmmm yummy.... am also partial to After Eights and Turkish Delights... I have an excletic chocolate taste! lol

Dwrgi brazil nuts are an excellent source of seratonin....

Purps... wheres the photo of the curtains???

Get well soon Titi and I hope you recover well from the surgery FM x


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy all us lovely whoopass wicked wagooneers!! First whooping to HA's horrible neighbour.. then OMM nasty colleague... and Missys SIL...and Butterflys bitchy woman....then everyone elses pet peeve people... there are many of them!!
> 
> HA when is test day??
> 
> Nope not in Cyprus yet guys... go on the 20th Oct.... checked the weather and it is 29 degress and sunny for the next 2 weeks... luverly!! Skye my UK cons recommended 25mg of steriods and my Cyprus Cons agreed... I know a few ppl under Dr Sheehata who are on 25mg.... I know they can have horrible side effects... though having read the side effects for all the drugs I am on they all have nasty side effects. Apparently I can expect weight gain, hot flushes, puffy red face... and hairiness....urghhhh nasty!
> 
> I am firmly on the Creme egg cheer team!! It is the best!!! Does anyone remember Spangles and Curly Wurlys....hmmmmmmm yummy.... am also partial to After Eights and Turkish Delights... I have an excletic chocolate taste! lol
> 
> Dwrgi brazil nuts are an excellent source of seratonin....
> 
> Purps... wheres the photo of the curtains???
> 
> Get well soon Titi and I hope you recover well from the surgery FM x

LOL, omg i love it "Whoopass Wicked Wagoneers" its perfect!!!!! That made me crack up!!

I am not a big Creme egg fan, but i LOVE Reeses Pumpkins, they are the Reeses cups shaped into a pumpkin, omg heavenly peanutbutter!!!! Skye i adore the Lindt chocolates, omg so smooth and creamy!! I am staying away from all chocolate though trying to lose weight and to keep my blood sugars down lol, dang now i have a total craving for the Reeses pumpkins lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, i had my consult with the doctor this morning, i start my IVF cycle when AF shows!!!!!! Now all i have to do is figure out how to pay for all the meds lol. I dont remember everything right now, but i know they will have me on 375ml follistim, and 75ml menopur (Sorry not sure of the spelling on that one) and a whole bunch of other meds. They were so nice, they gave me a box of 15 of the Progesterone and she said if she gets any more she will give that to me too. I have a friend that just did her IVF on wed, and she is going to give me her left over meds too, hey every little bit helps right. So we are one our way, although i do still have the stupid hope that we did it ourselves this cycle lol. I hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful friday, now if it could just get over with lol, well for you UK ladies it is already over with, can i just skip into your time zone lol.


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy all us lovely whoopass wicked wagooneers!! First whooping to HA's horrible neighbour.. then OMM nasty colleague... and Missys SIL...and Butterflys bitchy woman....then everyone elses pet peeve people... there are many of them!!
> 
> HA when is test day??

"Official" test day is a week from today, but I've never made it that long (14dpiui) without spotting, so I should know next Thursday, maybe Wednesday.




onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i had my consult with the doctor this morning, i start my IVF cycle when AF shows!!!!!! Now all i have to do is figure out how to pay for all the meds lol. I dont remember everything right now, but i know they will have me on 375ml follistim, and 75ml menopur (Sorry not sure of the spelling on that one) and a whole bunch of other meds. They were so nice, they gave me a box of 15 of the Progesterone and she said if she gets any more she will give that to me too. I have a friend that just did her IVF on wed, and she is going to give me her left over meds too, hey every little bit helps right. So we are one our way, although i do still have the stupid hope that we did it ourselves this cycle lol. I hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful friday, now if it could just get over with lol, well for you UK ladies it is already over with, can i just skip into your time zone lol.

EEEEEEEK!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: I know it's a little scary, but I'm going to be excited for you. :thumbup: That dosage of follistim/menopur - is that once/day or twice/day? (Just curious.) And that's awesome that they were able to give you some. If I had any extra follistim, I'd drive it up to you and have lunch as well! :flower: (But at the moment, I don't have any extra. If this cycle is negative and I have to order more, any extra is all yours. :thumbup:)


And as for the chocolate, I thought we were only discussing Cadburys - I have LOTS of other favorites, too! :haha: I won't allow myself to buy trick-or-treat candy until Halloween week, because if I bought it early, it would be all gone long before Halloween! As far as everyday candy goes, I have a real weakness for M&M's (plain, pb or mint, but not a big fan of peanut) and Butterfinger. I _have _to have M&M's when I go to the movies, and Butterfinger is what I have to get when we stop for gas on a road trip - he pumps the gas and I go buy us Butterfingers! :haha: And Lindt is to DIE for! I visited the Lindt factory store when we were in Switzerland last spring - it was a dangerous place to set me loose! :haha: mmm, chocolate... now I really want a sweet.... :icecream:


----------



## padbrat

Whoopass Wicked Wagooneers it is then!!! Stand by any that pee us off cos you are in for a massive ass whooping!! Be warned world!

Yay for starting IVF Butterfly... if you are coming back to the UK can I recommend Asda for your IVF meds and they are doing them profit free... I think for my meds (which are slightly different to yours) I paid a total of 35 quid!!! They were very good and ordered a whole load of stuff for me and it arrived the same day!

Now.. for some wine and a film...


----------



## padbrat

Oooooo only 1 week away to test day HA!!! How exciting.... remember PMA PMA PMA... the whoopass wicked wagooneers are behind you so you cannot fail!! x


----------



## twinkle1975

I've just had a screme egg - tasted great - looked weird!


----------



## lavalux

I overindulge on the Cadburry Creme Eggs at Easter. Didn't know that they had Scream Eggs for Halloween. I want a giant one for my 40th birthday, which is the day before. Also, I love a good Cadburry Fruit & Nut bar stuck in the freezer so it gets just a little soft before sticking on my tongue.

Woo Hoo ... OMM, Padbrat, FM, Butterfly for IVF and HA for testing day! 

I've got my fingers crossed for you Sunny. I went in too early for my scan and they saw a sac but no baby & no heartbeat. I was told to prepare for the worst, come back a week later for another scan & possible D&C. It was a difficult situation made more painful by the way it was handled by my nurse and the initial doctor. But, everything was on track the following week. You went in really early and your numbers look good. Hope is not lost so hold on.


----------



## skye2010

I love after eights and on the same note I love humbugs and mint candies. Also boiled caramel candies too. Cadburry's eggs are ok but just the one. I can't have too many cause they are too sweet. What I don't get is the sherbet??? Really it's like sweet vinegar. What's the point? Also the lovehearts my DH adores??? What's scream eggs?Any good? Must go and check that out.

Debs, relieving that you checked with 2 drs. That dose will most definitely make you sweat especially at nights. It might also make you hyper/super tired. Just be ware hon. Weight gain or hair all goes away once you come off them so no worries. I'm sooo excited for you. xxxx

Chris hooot hooot!!!! Good luck xxx. Pls check your inbox I left a msg xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> Whoopass Wicked Wagooneers it is then!!! Stand by any that pee us off cos you are in for a massive ass whooping!! Be warned world!
> 
> Yay for starting IVF Butterfly... if you are coming back to the UK can I recommend Asda for your IVF meds and they are doing them profit free... I think for my meds (which are slightly different to yours) I paid a total of 35 quid!!! They were very good and ordered a whole load of stuff for me and it arrived the same day!
> 
> Now.. for some wine and a film...

Thanks hon but not me starting IVF - in fact I think that won't happen at all now, in fact I'm not sure how long ttc will go on as the BF wants to talk about it and I'm not sure what that means right now but considering the worst of course!


----------



## twinkle1975

Butterfly67 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Whoopass Wicked Wagooneers it is then!!! Stand by any that pee us off cos you are in for a massive ass whooping!! Be warned world!
> 
> Yay for starting IVF Butterfly... if you are coming back to the UK can I recommend Asda for your IVF meds and they are doing them profit free... I think for my meds (which are slightly different to yours) I paid a total of 35 quid!!! They were very good and ordered a whole load of stuff for me and it arrived the same day!
> 
> Now.. for some wine and a film...
> 
> Thanks hon but not me starting IVF - in fact I think that won't happen at all now, in fact I'm not sure how long ttc will go on as the BF wants to talk about it and I'm not sure what that means right now but considering the worst of course!Click to expand...

Hope it's not the worst but we're here for you whatever :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Butterfly hope that's not what you are thinking. HUGS HUGS :hugs:

Chris I thought of sthg for you. Check out the BNP sell and swap forums. Sometimes women have left over meds they don't need and they try to sell it half price or give them away. I saw a thread the other day like that. That must be gone by now but you never know sthg might be again. xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Skye chick... you aint kidding them steriods have affected my appetite... my weight.... my sleep... everything... but hopefully it will be all worth it...

Butterfly all is not lost even of BF doesn't want to continue... you could use sperm donation.... there is always a way through hun x

Twinks.. xxx

Mucho luvs all


----------



## sunny74

lavalux said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you Sunny. I went in too early for my scan and they saw a sac but no baby & no heartbeat. I was told to prepare for the worst, come back a week later for another scan & possible D&C. It was a difficult situation made more painful by the way it was handled by my nurse and the initial doctor. But, everything was on track the following week. You went in really early and your numbers look good. Hope is not lost so hold on.

Thankyou, good to know, i have had my blood test and now await the results...

Update:
hormone levels dropped to 1566 
Little bit sad but concentrating on the positives, i can now look at doing yoga tacher training and go and 'enjoy' the birthday i'm going to tonight.

thanks again ladies for all your support


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
When do you have that chat with your ex? He has been so wonderful through everything, don't imagine the worst. No matter what, you would need to have a sit-down & discuss logistics, what to do with frozen embryos, the emotional aspect. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the conversation will go well & get you that much closer, but if not, as Pad said, there is always a way with sperm donation if it comes to that.


----------



## skye2010

Yeah Butterfly wear your bravest and sweetest face and negotiate as much as possible. He seems a nice reasonable guy and all man have a bit of a chicken out at some point. Even DH's so perhaps he needs a bit of coxing and convincing. 

Sunny what is that number? Are you pregnant or are you on IVF? Sorry I completely missed out on your posts hon. Good luck with it xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Well thanks so much ladies for your support as ever. I caught him online earlier today and yes, it is kind of the worst. I think it is time for him to get on with his life - he has met a couple of people who he thinks are dating material and it is not really possible for him to do that in the current situation. I kind of knew this scenario was likely when we started so it is not too much of a shock. Like you say he has been great so far. He says we can give it one more shot at the end of October if this month is not successful (and I'm really not feeling it tbh) but after that it is unlikely there will be more chances.

At the moment I am of the opinion that I do not want to go this alone so i will not look for a SD. I am, to be quite honest, sick of doing everything on my own, and this would just be too much. 

I'll give it a few days for my thoughts to process (and I will likely be testing on Monday) and see what I think about things then.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

p.s. sorry for the me post - hope everyone is OK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunny74

skye2010 said:


> Sunny what is that number? Are you pregnant or are you on IVF? Sorry I completely missed out on your posts hon. Good luck with it xxx

Hormone levels, not rising unfortunatley, so waiting to miscarry for the third time :cry:


----------



## skye2010

Ohhh nooo :cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm sooo sorry sweetie that is such sad news. many many hugs


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> Well thanks so much ladies for your support as ever. I caught him online earlier today and yes, it is kind of the worst. I think it is time for him to get on with his life - he has met a couple of people who he thinks are dating material and it is not really possible for him to do that in the current situation. I kind of knew this scenario was likely when we started so it is not too much of a shock. Like you say he has been great so far. He says we can give it one more shot at the end of October if this month is not successful (and I'm really not feeling it tbh) but after that it is unlikely there will be more chances.
> 
> At the moment I am of the opinion that I do not want to go this alone so i will not look for a SD. I am, to be quite honest, sick of doing everything on my own, and this would just be too much.
> 
> I'll give it a few days for my thoughts to process (and I will likely be testing on Monday) and see what I think about things then.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> p.s. sorry for the me post - hope everyone is OK :hugs::hugs:

:hugs: :flower: FXed for your testing day sweetie...


----------



## twinkle1975

Butterfly & sunny - sending you huge snuggly hugs - I'm so sorry things are looking bleak at the moment. 

Sorry to add to the despondency but I've started cramping - the witch is on her way - obviously the magic of the HSG can't overcome our failings


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Twinkle, but don't count on the :witch: until she has actually arrived! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

skye2010 said:


> Butterfly hope that's not what you are thinking. HUGS HUGS :hugs:
> 
> Chris I thought of sthg for you. Check out the BNP sell and swap forums. Sometimes women have left over meds they don't need and they try to sell it half price or give them away. I saw a thread the other day like that. That must be gone by now but you never know sthg might be again. xxxx

Oh great idea honey , i will check that out!!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies, hugs to you all!!! I am going to add to the depressing news we have had lately with Twinkle and Sunny, DH and I have decided that if we cannot get the meds for free with the Compassionate care program then we are going to give up on the IVF idea, we just cant see financing $5000 for meds, we would end up paying $107 a month for the next 60 months!! And i just cant see paying that when our chances of getting pg are so low. Skye has offered a great idea that i could check the BNB buy/sell forum and i might find someone there that i could get a deal with, so i will check into that. I know you ladies are disapointed and its not over just yet, but like i said we just cant see spending that much, we are barely making it right now, i just dont think we can add another $107 payment and for 5 years!! So fingers are crossed that we will get lucky still, but at least if not, then i am done. Thank you all so much for all your support, i love all you ladies, you have all been so wonderful to me!!

Ha honey thank so much, you are so sweet, i would love to meet all you ladies, and i appreciate the thought of you bringing me meds, I love you honey, you and Skye are so sweet!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Chris, I know what you mean honey, it is a lot of money to find when you don't have it. I just hope that maybe you can find someone who has some excess meds that you can get for cheap so that you can give it a shot :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

sunny74 said:


> Update:
> hormone levels dropped to 1566
> Little bit sad but concentrating on the positives, i can now look at doing yoga tacher training and go and 'enjoy' the birthday i'm going to tonight.
> 
> thanks again ladies for all your support

So sorry to hear this hun, it is so hard. I am thinking of you and hope that you take good care of yourself. Glass of wine and lots of chocolate and TLC is in order, I think.

I look you're positive attitude, although I know it's hard. What's going to happen now? Will they carry out tests as you've had three mcs?? I think you said you had. Sorry if I got this wrong.. 

Anyway, thinking of you,
Axxxx:cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, hugs to you all!!! I am going to add to the depressing news we have had lately with Twinkle and Sunny, DH and I have decided that if we cannot get the meds for free with the Compassionate care program then we are going to give up on the IVF idea, we just cant see financing $5000 for meds, we would end up paying $107 a month for the next 60 months!! And i just cant see paying that when our chances of getting pg are so low. Skye has offered a great idea that i could check the BNB buy/sell forum and i might find someone there that i could get a deal with, so i will check into that. I know you ladies are disapointed and its not over just yet, but like i said we just cant see spending that much, we are barely making it right now, i just dont think we can add another $107 payment and for 5 years!! So fingers are crossed that we will get lucky still, but at least if not, then i am done. Thank you all so much for all your support, i love all you ladies, you have all been so wonderful to me!!

Oh Chris, I am so sorry. You know that we are all here for you, whatever you decide. I think it's a fantastic idea of Skye's to see if you can get the meds cheaper. Don't forget also that natural IVF is excellent for us more mature women with low amhs, plus uses a fraction of the drugs required for conventional IVF, so it might be worth looking into. 

Anyway, you know what is right for you, and I hope that you are okay. Life is such a bi*ch at times. Thinking of you, and sending lots of love,
Axxxx
:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Well thanks so much ladies for your support as ever. I caught him online earlier today and yes, it is kind of the worst. I think it is time for him to get on with his life - he has met a couple of people who he thinks are dating material and it is not really possible for him to do that in the current situation. I kind of knew this scenario was likely when we started so it is not too much of a shock. Like you say he has been great so far. He says we can give it one more shot at the end of October if this month is not successful (and I'm really not feeling it tbh) but after that it is unlikely there will be more chances.
> 
> At the moment I am of the opinion that I do not want to go this alone so i will not look for a SD. I am, to be quite honest, sick of doing everything on my own, and this would just be too much.
> 
> I'll give it a few days for my thoughts to process (and I will likely be testing on Monday) and see what I think about things then.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> p.s. sorry for the me post - hope everyone is OK :hugs::hugs:

Oh Butterfly, this is so hard. It is such a pity that you and your BF couldn't get it together, but once that ship has sailed, it has sailed. I know what you mean about doing things on your own, and bringing up a child would be a HUGE responsibility especially as you couldn't share the 'burden.' I have a best friend who I saw last night and she says the same thing-she's fed up of being alone, doing everything alone. The sad thing is that I know loads of single guys too, but it's almost impossible to arrange to get people together. There are so many decent people out there, and it's just meeting them that's the problem, and a rather huge one at that. I so feel for you. 

Let's hope now then, that this month is it!! So fingers crossed for a positibve test on Monday, and if that doesn't happen, that the end of October will be your lucky time!!

Thinking of you,
Love, Axxxx:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

sunny74 said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you Sunny. I went in too early for my scan and they saw a sac but no baby & no heartbeat. I was told to prepare for the worst, come back a week later for another scan & possible D&C. It was a difficult situation made more painful by the way it was handled by my nurse and the initial doctor. But, everything was on track the following week. You went in really early and your numbers look good. Hope is not lost so hold on.
> 
> Thankyou, good to know, i have had my blood test and now await the results...
> 
> Update:
> hormone levels dropped to 1566
> Little bit sad but concentrating on the positives, i can now look at doing yoga tacher training and go and 'enjoy' the birthday i'm going to tonight.
> 
> thanks again ladies for all your supportClick to expand...

Sunny I'm so sorry but I missed your post somehow. Big :hug: to you. Hope you managed to enjoy the party just a little bit. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Amanda, maybe you can send some of those single guys down my way :haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinkle, hope bag face AF doesn't show. Grr, I hate the witch. :grr:

Purple-how is your weekend hun? Hope you're having a relaxing one! 

Skye, what are you up to????? Hope you're not doing very much AT ALL!!! 

HA-how is the trying not to but can't help it symptom spotting going??? Hoping you're okay and sending HUGE truckloads of PMA your way! Fingers crossed that this is it!! 

FM-how are you hun? What a pain having to wait some more, bit like you said, it's worth doing it right. Big hugs to you hun!

Pad-OMG, not long to go now! I am soooooooo excited for you! I bet you can't wait either. Sun, sea and impregnation!! Flippin marvellous! Am sending huge hugs your way!

North Star, Lava, Luv, Missy, Keekee, LLBean, 4EverYoung, Manuiti, Macwooly, CaroleB, and anybody else who I may have missed, hello!!! Hope you're all well!

AFM-I had an allergy test yesterday which was very interesting. The nutritionist thinks that I have a sugar intolerance, and lactose intolerance too. But mainly she belives that I have candida, which tallies with the cystitis I had after my mc and IVF in the summer. Out of a total scale of 30, it measured 11 over my belly, and 22 over my ovaries. I'm not saying that this is the cause of my infertility, but I'm eager to treat it, as it can cause so many of the symptoms I am now experiencing (depression, fatigue, irritability (ha ha ha), lack of CM (eurgh), to name but a few. So, I've got some supplements to take (some more!! I think I will be rattling before long!)and will hold off on the antidepressants for now, and see if these improve things. Fingers crossed. 

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxx 
P.S. The dogs are under strict supervision today. There's no way i'm going through again what we went through last Sunday with them. Little buggers. :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks Amanda, maybe you can send some of those single guys down my way :haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

No probs-will sort it out!! :thumbup:


----------



## sunny74

Dwrgi said:


> So sorry to hear this hun, it is so hard. I am thinking of you and hope that you take good care of yourself. Glass of wine and lots of chocolate and TLC is in order, I think.
> 
> I look you're positive attitude, although I know it's hard. What's going to happen now? Will they carry out tests as you've had three mcs?? I think you said you had. Sorry if I got this wrong..
> 
> Anyway, thinking of you,
> Axxxx:cry:

Thanks, i have lots of chocolate and may have had a couple of wines last night ;)

Yes your right my 3rd, I will make sure they carry out every available test they possibly can dont worry. I go for another blood test tomorow just to check my levels are still falling and then i guess its another dreaded D&C :shrug:


----------



## Dwrgi

sunny74 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this hun, it is so hard. I am thinking of you and hope that you take good care of yourself. Glass of wine and lots of chocolate and TLC is in order, I think.
> 
> I look you're positive attitude, although I know it's hard. What's going to happen now? Will they carry out tests as you've had three mcs?? I think you said you had. Sorry if I got this wrong..
> 
> Anyway, thinking of you,
> Axxxx:cry:
> 
> Thanks, i have lots of chocolate and may have had a couple of wines last night ;)
> 
> Yes your right my 3rd, I will make sure they carry out every available test they possibly can dont worry. I go for another blood test tomorow just to check my levels are still falling and then i guess its another dreaded D&C :shrug:Click to expand...

So very sorry. Chocs sound like the way to go. I'm tucking into a box of Celebrations as I write, with a husky on either side of me eyeing up the chocs-no chocs for them though. Take it easy hun, and make sure you get all the medical help they can give you! 

Big hugs! xx


----------



## onmymind17

sunny74 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this hun, it is so hard. I am thinking of you and hope that you take good care of yourself. Glass of wine and lots of chocolate and TLC is in order, I think.
> 
> I look you're positive attitude, although I know it's hard. What's going to happen now? Will they carry out tests as you've had three mcs?? I think you said you had. Sorry if I got this wrong..
> 
> Anyway, thinking of you,
> Axxxx:cry:
> 
> Thanks, i have lots of chocolate and may have had a couple of wines last night ;)
> 
> Yes your right my 3rd, I will make sure they carry out every available test they possibly can dont worry. I go for another blood test tomorow just to check my levels are still falling and then i guess its another dreaded D&C :shrug:Click to expand...

Awww honey i am so sorry, i wish i could come and give you a big hug, since i cant i will send you one through your screen!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly honey i am sorry to hear your news, please dont give up hope, its so tough being alone, i did not find my dh until i was 40 but it was so worth the wait!! I am sending you tons of hugs and lots of prayers that all will work out. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies thank you so much for your support, i really appreciate it, right now i have not totaly given up hope, there is always hope right. I am going to take Skye's suggestion and we will see what happens, we might have to stall out for a cycle though as af is due friday.


----------



## missyt

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies, i had my consult with the doctor this morning, i start my IVF cycle when AF shows!!!!!! Now all i have to do is figure out how to pay for all the meds lol. I dont remember everything right now, but i know they will have me on 375ml follistim, and 75ml menopur (Sorry not sure of the spelling on that one) and a whole bunch of other meds. They were so nice, they gave me a box of 15 of the Progesterone and she said if she gets any more she will give that to me too. I have a friend that just did her IVF on wed, and she is going to give me her left over meds too, hey every little bit helps right. So we are one our way, although i do still have the stupid hope that we did it ourselves this cycle lol. I hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful friday, now if it could just get over with lol, well for you UK ladies it is already over with, can i just skip into your time zone lol.

Yay! We can be IVF buddies. I'm a little bit ahead of you but sounds like we're doing this close together. I'm rooting for you! :happydance:


----------



## missyt

OMM, sorry I just read your post after about the meds. I think the natural cycle IVF is worth looking into. There is a clinic in my area that does that. I'm still rooting for your no matter what you decide.

Butterfly, I'm sorry about your conversation with ex BF. I understand what you mean about not wanting to do it alone. I'm praying for you.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, 

Ive been MIA over the weekend, Ive felt too lazy to do anything much to be honest, but I have been reading.

OMM - Im so sorry about the whole cost thing, it seems prohibitively expensive!! Skye had a great idea, and I wonder if it's worth checking out other sites like this one to see if they have similar sections, or even post a "wanted" post, to see if any ladies have the right kind of leftover meds. I hope there is a soloution for you xxx

HA - I am here and thinking of you, I wish I could do more xx

Butterfly, gosh, that's a difficult one. I am hoping that you do not have to think any further than this cycle because you get that elusive BFP!

Twinkle - Damn that witch!! sorry she arrived.

Sunny - again honey I am so sorry, big :hugs: coming your way, take one day at a time, becuase this is so hard. I am not sure where you live, but my local hospital automatically runs blood tests for all sorts after 3rd MC to investigate.

FM - you have such a lovely positive attitude!

Missy - I am here rooting for you that this first IVF is successful, your clinic sounds very positive!

Dwrgi - naughty dogs!! I hope they didn't give you any trouble sneaking off on any adventures this weekend xx how are you feeling in yourself now?

pad - only 10 days!! I am getting so excited, anyone would think I was coming with you lol! I hope you will be able to get some relaxing time in too!

never, northstar, bear, forever, keekee, wooly - :hi: hope you lovely ladies are all well xx

to our lovely pregnant graduates - skye, lava, carole, nmg - hope you ladies are all doing well and getting plenty of rest xx

afm - well, I am temping, and even set my alarm to do it at the right time over the weekend, I just want to make sure my cycle has not changed drastically since it's the first after MC, Im currently CD8 with 2-3 days until Ov, and DH (bless him) says he is ready and raring to go lol!


----------



## twinkle1975

Well yesterday was a joy from start to finish!! :nope:

The witch is definitely here so I was already feeling crappy. :witch:

I then went to work where I was leading a baptism service - plaster on smile, :pcluck over baby, keep smiling :p, meet Godmother turns out to be a girl I used to have a saturday job with, meet her 2 children, keep smiling. :p

Go & buy new hamster, gnash teeth over the fact that I can't even have a proper fur baby that I can cuddle. :growlmad:

Go the local shopping mall, spot 16 pregnant women within the first 10 minutes. Try clothes on, feel like a heifer. :mamafy:
Follow this up by buying some chocolate truffles. 

Eat all truffles. :munch:

Go out for a friend's birthday, smile through conversations about babies and puppies :cake:

Come home, tell DH it's never going to happen. He replies with "Yeah it will" and falls asleep! :rolleyes:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Twinkle although your post did give me a chuckle too :hugs::hugs: I have just finished the box of quality street I bought a couple of days ago :munch:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Well yesterday was a joy from start to finish!! :nope:
> 
> The witch is definitely here so I was already feeling crappy. :witch:
> 
> I then went to work where I was leading a baptism service - plaster on smile, :pcluck over baby, keep smiling :p, meet Godmother turns out to be a girl I used to have a saturday job with, meet her 2 children, keep smiling. :p
> 
> Go & buy new hamster, gnash teeth over the fact that I can't even have a proper fur baby that I can cuddle. :growlmad:
> 
> Go the local shopping mall, spot 16 pregnant women within the first 10 minutes. Try clothes on, feel like a heifer. :mamafy:
> Follow this up by buying some chocolate truffles.
> 
> Eat all truffles. :munch:
> 
> Go out for a friend's birthday, smile through conversations about babies and puppies :cake:
> 
> Come home, tell DH it's never going to happen. He replies with "Yeah it will" and falls asleep! :rolleyes:

I absolutely love your DH's nonchalance! They have no idea how this thing affects us!!! I suppose it's quite comforting really-if he didn't think it was going to happen, he'd be a bit more concerned!!

I so empathise with what you have described though-it just feels as though there is a supreme being who is deliberately sending pregnant women and new mothers into our paths. They are everywhere-like a plague. I went and had coffee with my MIL two days after my failed IVF attempt, and a VERY pregnant woman (she shouldn't have been out, I don't think; I think she should have been at home packing her overnight bag) came and stood right by our table, and her bump was at my eye level. I very loudly said "...failed IVF, I'm so upset" and she buggered off. Honestly, it is beyond beyond. 

However, like my acupuncturist said last week perhaps we need to be thinking of how these people are dressed so that we can pick up tips for how to do it when it does, eventually, happen to us, and also consider conversations about babies and bumps as fact finding exercises, cos we will need all that info one day when we're holding our little bbs and haven't got a clue what to do with them!!!

I don't blame you for eating all those truffles-I would have too. In fact, I ate half a box of Celebrations! I didn't feel like celebrating after that, I can tell you!!!

Hang on in there hun-your DH is right. It WILL happen, you're doing all the right things, and it's just a matter of getting the treatment right and bingo stingo, a BFP!!! Guaranteed! 

For now, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Guys, is it worth getting a CBFM??? 

I generally ov around CD14-15, but last few days, I have been experiencing a lot of twinges in ovary area-perhaps effects of acupuncture?

Would said CBFM help, or is it a glorified way of printing money for CB execs???

Thanks guys!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Dwrgi - do you chart at all?

Personally I temp and throw in some opks when Ov is likely to be approaching, the CBFM is undoubtedly a good device but, to me, doesn't seem necessary since I know what to look for in my "signs".

The BBT thermometer costs about £5 from amazon and the opks are IC ones, cost me next to nothing. And if I need to go away somewhere it's easy just to throw the BBT into my toiletries bag.

Twinkle, shitty day, truly :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Hey Dwrgi - do you chart at all?
> 
> Personally I temp and throw in some opks when Ov is likely to be approaching, the CBFM is undoubtedly a good device but, to me, doesn't seem necessary since I know what to look for in my "signs".
> 
> The BBT thermometer costs about £5 from amazon and the opks are IC ones, cost me next to nothing. And if I need to go away somewhere it's easy just to throw the BBT into my toiletries bag.
> 
> Twinkle, shitty day, truly :hugs:

Thanks hun! I used to temp religiously for about 6 months. I know my signs quite well, although I never have much CM (candida symptom, _apparently_). I use CB digital sticks, but ran out of those, and am now using the cheapie Amazon which seem to do the trick. I always get ovulation pains, sometimes quite painful, so generally know when it happens. S'pose no point wasting money then on the monitor.... it's quite pricey isn't it??


----------



## onmymind17

NorthStar said:


> Hey Dwrgi - do you chart at all?
> 
> Personally I temp and throw in some opks when Ov is likely to be approaching, the CBFM is undoubtedly a good device but, to me, doesn't seem necessary since I know what to look for in my "signs".
> 
> The BBT thermometer costs about £5 from amazon and the opks are IC ones, cost me next to nothing. And if I need to go away somewhere it's easy just to throw the BBT into my toiletries bag.
> 
> Twinkle, shitty day, truly :hugs:

Amanda, i agree with this, i bought mine and it tells me exactly what i already knew, so i think i am going to return mine (Yeah for Amazon 365 day return policy on it). Nothing seems to help us, we have perfect timing, both of us are fine, heck i even released two eggs this cycle and i still cant seem to get pg. I say go with the BBT, it works great except for remembering to use it lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Twinkle honey, im sorry but your post made me laugh. You poor thing :hugs: and why is it when we feel like a :mamafy: we eat more lol. Hang in there honey, your DH is right, it will happen for you!! And maybe just maybe that was God's way of saying dont stress, just relax, it will happen!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HA and Padbrat, i am so excited for you ladies!!!! I just know this time its going to work for both of you!!

How is everybody else doing? Stinking Monday again, ugh i so dont want to go to work!!!! I am going to send in our paperwork for the Compassionate Care program, i should know in a day or two if we qualify, fingers crossed for that. I hope you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi Ladies,

I'll be 38 on Wed. & my DH & I are ttc our first. This is our 2nd month trying and I absolutely feel like there has been an explosion of babies all around me. On tv, with friends on FB, just everywhere! FXed for everyone. I had to print out all the abbreviations, it's a whole new language here. Kids texting have nothing on us!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'll be 38 on Wed. & my DH & I are ttc our first. This is our 2nd month trying and I absolutely feel like there has been an explosion of babies all around me. On tv, with friends on FB, just everywhere! FXed for everyone. I had to print out all the abbreviations, it's a whole new language here. Kids texting have nothing on us!!!

Hello and welcome :flower: Hope your stay with us is short & sweet!


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, you can virtually slap me if you want (because I hate people giving me advice)but the first thing you have to do is stop saying its not going to happen. I'm reading a book on positive thinkng and it said we should do the opposite, say it will happen, picture yourself pregnant and with your baby and yes, it will happen. I used go around saying to DH too that it won't happen. I didn't realize until I started reading this book that I was only hurting my sanity more by thinking negative thoughts. I actually feel better by thinking these positive thoughts. I just felt like I needed to share this with you because it works for me and the best thing about this group is that we help each other through this most difficult time.

Dwrgi, thanks for telling Twinkle it will happen. It will happen for you too.

AFM, I'm feeling a bit crampy on the BCP. My next RE appointment is 10/17 and I have another acupuncture appointment before then. I told my nurse that I'm doing acupuncture and she said they highly recommend that for IVF. DH has also agreed to go to acupuncture as well seeing his swimmers aren't exactly stellar and we need all the help we can get considering all we are spending on IVF. With that said, I'm not sure if you US girls know that you can write off all these fertility related costs from your taxes as long as it comes up to 7.5% of your gross income. That is what DH and I are going to do. That includes all your medication, co-pays, anything not covered by insurance, mileage to and from your appointments, and acupuncture. You may want to check with an account on the details but its worthing looking into. Also, I've decided not to talk to my BF for a while. Over the weekend I thought about how I need to be positive and stress free right now going through this IVF. I'm very disapointed in her friendship for dropping this bomb on me right now as I'm going through IVF when I told her I need to destress during this time. She's also known all the details about how I've been very depressed over all of this and was on anti-depressents. She also knew that I have been off the anti-depressents for 3 weeks in preparation for IVF so the effects are pretty much worn off. I decided to go off of them as a personal choice right now. I just don't think it was appropriate for her to tell me her news right now, not that I'm not happy for her, but it seriously makes me question our friendship. I know I wouldn't have done it to her and would've been a lot more sensitive and thoughtful during her vulnerable state. She left me a vm yesterday if DH and I wanted to come to dinner. I texted her back saying I had a bad night the other night, I need this time to take care of myself and I'm not up for being social right now. I don't know if she got the hint but for the rest of my sanity I have left, I'm going to leave it at that and just avoid her. I just don't need a confrontation right now and jeoprodize my emotional state anymore. I was a lot more distraught than I let on the night she told me she was pregnant. DH almost took me to the hospital because I was having such a meltdown. I'm better now but it took me reading a self help book, acpuncture, a professional massage, meditating, prayer, running and yoga (all this weekend) to get me to a better place. You girls understand and this is where I need to be. I want to let you all know that I appreciate all of you and I can truly be happy when you all get your BFP because we all have been struggling for a long time and we deserve to be happy.


----------



## NorthStar

Yep if you know the signs, and can remember to take the temp then the CBFM might not add much to the mix TTC wise, that you wouldn't get from a simple BBT chart, if you get O pains then that's always a pretty good indicator.

I only use IC opks myself, they work absolutely fine :thumbup: not that I really need them but I like having that extra bit of analysis, I get them from this company here which are really cheap (I'm not affiliated in anyway! I promise!) and I can generally see the gradual progression of the line getting darker.

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/index.html


----------



## missyt

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'll be 38 on Wed. & my DH & I are ttc our first. This is our 2nd month trying and I absolutely feel like there has been an explosion of babies all around me. On tv, with friends on FB, just everywhere! FXed for everyone. I had to print out all the abbreviations, it's a whole new language here. Kids texting have nothing on us!!!

Welcome and best of luck to you!


----------



## NorthStar

Missy :hugs: one of my oldest friends (and 1 of only 2 people I told we were TTC about 6 months ago) sent me not 1 but 2 baby scans in the past couple of months :nope: so I know exactly what you are going through there. I asked her for space and not to talk baby stuff to me, and she got all offended, it's really made me see her in a different light.

Times like these, you really find out who your friends are :nope: sad but true.


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Yep if you know the signs, and can remember to take the temp then the CBFM might not add much to the mix TTC wise, that you wouldn't get from a simple BBT chart, if you get O pains then that's always a pretty good indicator.
> 
> I only use IC opks myself, they work absolutely fine :thumbup: not that I really need them but I like having that extra bit of analysis, I get them from this company here which are really cheap (I'm not affiliated in anyway! I promise!) and I can generally see the gradual progression of the line getting darker.
> 
> https://www.homehealth-uk.com/index.html

I think I'll have a look at this website, thanks for the tip!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Twinkle, you can virtually slap me if you want (because I hate people giving me advice)but the first thing you have to do is stop saying its not going to happen. I'm reading a book on positive thinkng and it said we should do the opposite, say it will happen, picture yourself pregnant and with your baby and yes, it will happen. I used go around saying to DH too that it won't happen. I didn't realize until I started reading this book that I was only hurting my sanity more by thinking negative thoughts. I actually feel better by thinking these positive thoughts. I just felt like I needed to share this with you because it works for me and the best thing about this group is that we help each other through this most difficult time.
> 
> Dwrgi, thanks for telling Twinkle it will happen. It will happen for you too.
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling a bit crampy on the BCP. My next RE appointment is 10/17 and I have another acupuncture appointment before then. I told my nurse that I'm doing acupuncture and she said they highly recommend that for IVF. DH has also agreed to go to acupuncture as well seeing his swimmers aren't exactly stellar and we need all the help we can get considering all we are spending on IVF. With that said, I'm not sure if you US girls know that you can write off all these fertility related costs from your taxes as long as it comes up to 7.5% of your gross income. That is what DH and I are going to do. That includes all your medication, co-pays, anything not covered by insurance, mileage to and from your appointments, and acupuncture. You may want to check with an account on the details but its worthing looking into. Also, I've decided not to talk to my BF for a while. Over the weekend I thought about how I need to be positive and stress free right now going through this IVF. I'm very disapointed in her friendship for dropping this bomb on me right now as I'm going through IVF when I told her I need to destress during this time. She's also known all the details about how I've been very depressed over all of this and was on anti-depressents. She also knew that I have been off the anti-depressents for 3 weeks in preparation for IVF so the effects are pretty much worn off. I decided to go off of them as a personal choice right now. I just don't think it was appropriate for her to tell me her news right now, not that I'm not happy for her, but it seriously makes me question our friendship. I know I wouldn't have done it to her and would've been a lot more sensitive and thoughtful during her vulnerable state. She left me a vm yesterday if DH and I wanted to come to dinner. I texted her back saying I had a bad night the other night, I need this time to take care of myself and I'm not up for being social right now. I don't know if she got the hint but for the rest of my sanity I have left, I'm going to leave it at that and just avoid her. I just don't need a confrontation right now and jeoprodize my emotional state anymore. I was a lot more distraught than I let on the night she told me she was pregnant. DH almost took me to the hospital because I was having such a meltdown. I'm better now but it took me reading a self help book, acpuncture, a professional massage, meditating, prayer, running and yoga (all this weekend) to get me to a better place. You girls understand and this is where I need to be. I want to let you all know that I appreciate all of you and I can truly be happy when you all get your BFP because we all have been struggling for a long time and we deserve to be happy.

I will second what North Star said. My BF (since we were 13) has in the last year announced she was trying for her 2nd, then got PG first month, and then had a baby boy. Through this whole experience, she has not once asked how I am (I believe that when I first saw her after her announcement, she started going on about her bump and her sore boobs). Since then, it is clear that she values her ego far more than she values my feelings, so I have cut her out of my life. I'm afraid that TTC is a true test of friendhsip, in that you find out who your TRUE friends are. Unfortunately, I think people just have this impression that we are making our predicament up (perhaps they think we are 'doing it' at the wrong time, or are doing something wrong). The only people who understand are those who have been through it, with either a miscarriage or infertility themselves, and that is a fact. It is a sad fact that even our nearest and dearest friends cannot be there for us as we would wish, and the wise ones amongst us (i.e. ALL) of us accept that with some freindships it's time to let go, or take a step back. Of course it add sto the trauma, but as you said Missy, you have got to put yourself first! 

I love your PMA-I completely believe in that, and have been trying to visualise good eggs, being pregnant, having the cot in my room, seeing my OH with our baby, etc. etc. I was also told it's good to massage your belly every day for ten minutes-gets the blood flowing and connects you to your womb. The point is that we have got to accept that it could happen, as I think sometimes we are so busy convincing ourselves it's a dead loss (and I am the worst culprit). We are basically rejecting the idea, but need to embrace it positively. I now that some would scoff at this, but what is there to lose in having this attitude, or in saying, 'I am going to be a mother, I am going to have a baby'? The trick is to keep the PMA up, as, the longer you 
have been trying, the harder it us to stay confident. That is where the true challenge lies, so you have to write it down and remind yourself as often as you can!

So if you're going through IVF, visualise lots of follicles, lots of eggs, lots of fertilized eggs, a successful egg transfer, and visualise a positive result at the end of it!

Good luck hun, you will get there!:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Missyt - I don't want to slap you and I know you're right. 

However I know I'm a natural pessimist & I actually find having an 'it'll happen' attitude really hard. I'd let the littlest glimmer of hope in this month after reading people's success stories about BFPs following HSGs and when I felt pre-witch symptoms starting I fell apart. 

That's what it was like every month when I started ttc - more tears than I ever thought it was possible for one person to have inside and almost grinding to a halt for 4 or 5 days. Now that I assume it'll never happen life just goes on. :shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

I don't think PMA is the answer for everyone twinkle, really for me it would just give me a higher height to fall from, so don't make not being positive another thing to make yourself feel bad about. 

If you need to protect yourself by being cautious then that's what you need to do, my approach is pretty conservative and I've studied the stats in some detail so I tend to say to myself that it will be a long a challenging journey, but hopefully we'll get there, if not naturally then by adoption or AC.

Think about the kickboxing though, nothing like some endorphins to perk up the mental resilience.


----------



## purplelou

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'll be 38 on Wed. & my DH & I are ttc our first. This is our 2nd month trying and I absolutely feel like there has been an explosion of babies all around me. On tv, with friends on FB, just everywhere! FXed for everyone. I had to print out all the abbreviations, it's a whole new language here. Kids texting have nothing on us!!!

Hi there! welcome to this little corner of the www. hope your stay here is short xxx


----------



## purplelou

twinkle - huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you, because it sounds like you need them xx (what a poo day!)


----------



## twinkle1975

NorthStar said:


> I don't think PMA is the answer for everyone twinkle, really for me it would just give me a higher height to fall from, *so don't make not being positive another thing to make yourself feel bad about. *
> If you need to protect yourself by being cautious then that's what you need to do, my approach is pretty conservative and I've studied the stats in some detail so I tend to say to myself that it will be a long a challenging journey, but hopefully we'll get there, if not naturally then by adoption or AC.
> 
> Think about the kickboxing though, nothing like some endorphins to perk up the mental resilience.

Haha Northstar - you've got me pegged there!!!:haha:


----------



## FutureMommie

This thread moves at an insane rate, it's so hard to keep up sometimes. Anyways just poppin in to check on you all.

Pad- so excited for you!!!

OMM- IVF that is so exciting!!! you and Missyt, and Pad you can be IVF buddies!!!!!

Twinkle- totally understand what you are saying about disappointment with ttc! Its not always easy to have pma when you are faced with disappointment month after month. I've been ttc for almost 4 years now and sometimes it gets overwhelming especially when af comes and although I try to have PMA most of the time, it usually takes me a day or so to recover. Sending big hugs your way!!!!

Hi Purple, Dwrgi, Skye, northstar, missyt

AFM- AF has finally left the building. I am having lots of cm, I guess it's probably a result of being on bc for a month, I haven't had this much cm in years. I know what the dr's said about the scar tissue in my uterus but I know that anything is possible so I'm not giving up while I wait to have the scar tissue removed. I'm a faithful person and I want this way to bad to give up. I may have been knocked down once again but I am back in the fight!!!!!! Enjoy your day lovlies!


----------



## missyt

FM, thats right, anything is possible. You are a fighter and and anything worth fighting for is worth having. All of us ladies will appreciate our children and be much better mothers because we've gone through so much to have our babies. So when did they see your scar tissue? When you did the mock embryo transfer?

Ladies, thank you for supporting me in my decision to keep a distance with my friend who just announced her pregnancy. You all understand and I can't tell you how much that means to me.


----------



## FutureMommie

missyt said:


> FM, thats right, anything is possible. You are a fighter and and anything worth fighting for is worth having. All of us ladies will appreciate our children and be much better mothers because we've gone through so much to have our babies. So when did they see your scar tissue? When you did the mock embryo transfer?
> 
> Ladies, thank you for supporting me in my decision to keep a distance with my friend who just announced her pregnancy. You all understand and I can't tell you how much that means to me.

They found the scar tissue when they did a 3-d ultrasound!


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle,
Sorry you had a crappy day, but you know what I love about you ... you have a great sense of humor, irreverent and witty, which is the best kind. :) I hope tomorrow is a better day.

Missyt,
I'm so sorry about the timing of your friend's pregnancy. One of my very best friends has been trying for 3 years and had already one failed IVF attempt and another IVF scheduled when I got pregnant. When we had lunch I told her the news (she asked since she knew I was doing IUI and we had been sharing our treatment progress). She told me face-to-face that she was happy for me but she would need some space. She explained that she might not be in touch b/c she had to protect herself and conserve her energy to ensure that her continued treatment would be successful. That conversation was in May. She just left me a quick VM to say hello on Friday but that was the first I'd heard from her since this Spring. And you know what? She is right to have taken the time away from me. I know she loves me, but needs to make herself the priority right now. Our friendship will make it through this (even if it means she needs another year or more). Other than a birthday card, a couple of text messages saying "thinking about you" and voice mail with the same message and an added comment that she did not need to call me back ... I have given her space. I miss her, but I cannot be upset with her. I instead need to put myself in her shoes. However, I will say that what has made this easier for me is that she told me directly what to expect. If I didn't understand fully what was happening, I may have been hurt, selfish, and insensitive to her feelings. You can take this suggestion and tell me to shove it, but if you need your space, please tell her. If she is a true friend, she will give you whatever you need and the friendship will remain intact, and hopefully grow even stronger in the future. If she can't understand or at least give you what you need without resentment, the friendship may not be worth keeping. You, your husband, and your future baby come first. I am praying and rooting for you that your IVF is successful. I like your PMA!


----------



## padbrat

Hey lovely ladies...

OMM, Missy and FM... look at us all going for gold on the IVF race! Think gold gold gold BFPS! Am still bricking it though.... am wishing and hoping for us all!

Twinks... a truly crapppppppp day chick.... so how come you can make it sound so funny... awww bless ya..

North... you speak such sense... except for kick boxing... nah, not doing that! 
IMHO I think we need to all do what ever is needed to get what we want... and if that means we distance ourselves from certain people so be it... if they don't understand they never were the friend you thought they were... self preservation fan club here!

Dwrgi... I have a CBFM... excellent gadget.. however never got a BFP on it.. all mine were as a result of a huge drinking sesh and a hangover shag.... go figure eh?... maybe give it a go ... worked for me.... hahahhaha... though the hangover is hell!!

hey Lava!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Holy cow, FM is right! I have a hard time keeping up with this thread! It's a nice problem to have - at least I know we're in good company. :flower:

I know I'm going to forget some of what I wanted to say, but oh well...

OMM, we each have to decide for ourselves what we are able and willing to do, and the two are not always the same. I know you've gone back and forth several times as to whether or not to proceed with IVF, and you need to quit thinking we will be disappointed in you if you don't do it! For starters, none of us are here to pass judgment on each other - we are here to support each other, to be shoulders, cheerleaders, sounding boards, research teams, friends.... More importantly, you could put 20 different couples in your situation and you would get 20 different answers as to what is the "right" thing to do. The only thing that matters is what is right for you and your DH. You're in a difficult position, and even if someone here might choose differently for herself if she were in your shoes, I think we're all mature enough to know there's a difference between what's right for her and what's right for YOU. There is no good or bad, no better or worse, just different. Good luck with your application for assistance. When do you expect to get a response? :hugs:

Butterfly, I'm sorry you're in a rough spot, too. :hugs: I guess the good news is at least your OH was honest with you about it instead of stringing you along. Any news on the decision to move? 'Cause you might wanna consider staying in the middle east until the end of winter. :haha:

Welcome MommyToBe! I'm glad you found us on here. :flower:

Padbrat, how are you feeling on those steroids? Grouchy yet? :wacko: When do you start stimming? (Or are you already and I missed it?)

Twinkie, I'm sorry the witch got you. :hugs: Like NorthStar said, just don't feel badly about yourself for having a little hope - it's not like you were suckered in by a con man! You had legitimate reasons to get your hopes up a little this month, and it sucks that it didn't work out. Plus, from what I've read, statistically the HSG bumps up your chances for three months afterward, so FX'd it will still be of use! :winkwink:

Like NorthStar, I consider myself a realist. I totally get what Missy said about negative thoughts affecting my mood in general, and for that very reason I try to stick to the middle ground. The power of positive thinking is not going to prevent another chromosomal abnormality. And acknowledging that thought is not going to actually cause another mc. It is what it is. I know the odds, I know the stats... I know it's not impossible AND I know it's not easy. If I had spent the last 34 months allowing myself to only think positive thoughts about this month after month, I would have checked out long ago. I have to allow room for my down moods as well as my good moods. I'm not going to feel badly about myself for having days when I think this is never going to work. 

I had a lot of hope for this cycle, with the way our numbers looked. Today, not so much anymore. I'm 12 dptrigger, and lo and behold my boobs don't hurt anymore... definitely on knicker watch for the first signs of spotting. I'm a little bit sad/disappointed, and a little bit relieved. DH and I have both had a ton of anxiety in this tww, and I really think we may have jumped back in too soon after the last mc. We are trying to decide now whether we should forge ahead next month or just take a break until Feb - that would relieve us of the stress of timing IUIs over the holidays and allow us to just enjoy our big family reunion/vacation in January, and then come back to ttc a little more refreshed. Idk. We definitely have a lot of talking and mulling things over to do before testing day (so that we're ready to start a new cycle at the end of the week if that's what we want to do). I may still be wrong about this cycle, we'll see. I just want to be prepared in case I'm not.

On the bright side, we had a great weekend - Oktoberfest on Saturday (omg I love soft pretzels! I could have eaten a hundred of them!), and we went to our favorite state park yesterday to do some hiking. It was crowded because the leaves are gorgeous right now and we had spectacular weather (unseasonably warm), but we chose some of the more remote/more rigorous trails and that kept us away from the crowds for the most part. (OMM, you're a camper, right? I seem to recall stories about you and your DH and a tent.... :winkwink: We were at Turkey Run State Park, which is probably only about 3 hrs south of Chicago - it's really close to the IL-IN state line. You might want to check it out - it's my favorite spot in the whole state. Just gorgeous.) 

Have a great day, ladies. :flower:
xoxo


----------



## purplelou

I think it's fine to do whatever you feel comfiest with, so if thats a PMA then great, or if you are a born pessimist, and don't get your hopes up over anything, then that's also ok, we all do what we need to do. strangely, for me, I am a pessamist but I have huge amounts of positivity for everyone else. odd! 

big loves all round xxx


----------



## purplelou

and carrying on from what I said above..... HA, it sounds like you had a fab weekend! I am remaining positive and hopeful for you xxxx


----------



## missyt

Lava, when my friend first told me it was at happy hour when I was introducing her brother to one of my single coworkers as a set up. I was totall blindsided and needed to put on a happy face in front of the rest of the crowd amid my shock. I just would've appreciated it if she would've told me somewhere else one on one (like the lunch you mentioned with your friend). I tried to suck it up and when she left I hugged her and told her congratulations and everything. First thing the next day she was emailing me complaining about how fat she felt, about when her baby's due date is, trying to find a prenatal yoga class. I think thats when I decided I just can't do this and I need space. I spent the entire weekend trying to destress myself and put myself in a better place emotionally. I think our situations may be a little different because she is 7 years younger than me and wasn't even ready for a child. She is all about traveling and going to different places and spending money on clothes and she bought a sports car last year. I bought an SUV last year anticipating on having a baby. It was just a double whammy shock because I had no clue she was trying or was even ready judging by her lifestyle. She even mentioned about a month ago how she tried to talk to her husband about when they wanted kids and he was avoiding the conversation, he wasn't ready. He wanted to finish his masters first. She even told me when she told him she was pregnant that he freaked out and was worrying about money. Everything in my life for the past 2 1/2 years has revolved around me preparing for a baby. I sent her a text yesterday saying that I have to take care of myself and work some issues out and I'm not the best person to be around right now. She knew I am in the process of IVF and I was telling her early last week how I need to relax and keep myself stress free during this process. I think what is different in my case is I did not ask her if she was pregnant, she just dropped a bomb on me. I just feel like she could've waited until after my IVF treatment to tell me. Just a couple of weeks. I just don't want to be all stressed out and have a strained relationship while I'm trying to grow all these eggs in me and keep myself mentally healthy. Yes, I need space from her. I guess if it were me in that situation, I would've handled it differently.


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - your knicker watch comment made me guffaw!!


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
Wow! That was a completely insensitive way of telling you her news and you handled it way better than I probably would have in that situation. I am so sorry, but I think you are a class act for holding it together that night. Based on the different places that you two already were before she got pg (she didn't seem particularly interested in TTC & had different priorities), you really will need space from her so you can focus on yourself & your treatment. You told her & now it is up to her to respect that. I truly believe that this all needs to be on your terms right now. You have an awesome husband and the support of all the ladies on this board. Just rely on the people that will keep you calm & centered. You can do this!!


----------



## missyt

lavalux said:


> Dwrgi,
> Wow! That was a completely insensitive way of telling you her news and you handled it way better than I probably would have in that situation. I am so sorry, but I think you are a class act for holding it together that night. Based on the different places that you two already were before she got pg (she didn't seem particularly interested in TTC & had different priorities), you really will need space from her so you can focus on yourself & your treatment. You told her & now it is up to her to respect that. I truly believe that this all needs to be on your terms right now. You have an awesome husband and the support of all the ladies on this board. Just rely on the people that will keep you calm & centered. You can do this!!

Thats what hurt, that she wasn't particularly interested in the first place. A mutual friend popped over tonight trying to make things right. She tried to explain that she wanted me to share her joy. I brought her upstairs and showed her my huge box of injectables, and yes, I mean huge. I was shocked when they dropped them off. I also tried to explain to her that our friend could've waited a couple more weeks until I was done with these drugs to break the news. Anyway, long story short, I ended up educating her on how you don't know after a week of being pregnant. Its more like 6 or 7 weeks before you get an actual positive. IDK. I still don't think she got it because she isn't in the situation or anywhere near it. I gave her a hug and asked to pray for me reminding her that I was the one that got the SUV last year anticipating a baby, not the one who bought a sports car last year. I told her to please understand I need space, prayers and positive thoughts. Thats all I can say. Sometimes I kick myself for confiding in those I think are close to me but such is life.


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
You are good to educate your mutual friend & anyone else that needs a schooling on TTC & fertility treatments, but only if you are in the mood to. I've had my parents & friends make ridiculous comments about the IUIs I did and our plans for IVF, and some days I felt like giving the public service announcement and other days I just didn't have the energy & shut down for a bit. Whatever you have to do to take it each day at a time. The IVF process is so involved. It's like a full-time job! That plus all the other things you surely have on your plate, it requires focus to stay positive & practical at the same time. Only be with people who help you stay grounded & keep you positive, block out everything else for now. 

I am really excited for you & your DH. If you ever falter in feeling faith in yourself, then remember we are here to keep the faith for you on those days. When you get pregnant we will still be here for you because although some of our journeys have been shorter & less demanding than others, we didn't typically have the worry-free, easy-peasey "oops, guess I'm pregnant" path like your friend. We will all appreciate our babies more and have just a bit more compassion for others who may struggle.

Oh & sorry about calling you Dwrgi in my initial post... of course, I was directing that message to you & just edited it. ;)


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> OMM, we each have to decide for ourselves what we are able and willing to do, and the two are not always the same. I know you've gone back and forth several times as to whether or not to proceed with IVF, and you need to quit thinking we will be disappointed in you if you don't do it! For starters, none of us are here to pass judgment on each other - we are here to support each other, to be shoulders, cheerleaders, sounding boards, research teams, friends.... More importantly, you could put 20 different couples in your situation and you would get 20 different answers as to what is the "right" thing to do. The only thing that matters is what is right for you and your DH. You're in a difficult position, and even if someone here might choose differently for herself if she were in your shoes, I think we're all mature enough to know there's a difference between what's right for her and what's right for YOU. There is no good or bad, no better or worse, just different. Good luck with your application for assistance. When do you expect to get a response? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, we had a great weekend - Oktoberfest on Saturday (omg I love soft pretzels! I could have eaten a hundred of them!), and we went to our favorite state park yesterday to do some hiking. It was crowded because the leaves are gorgeous right now and we had spectacular weather (unseasonably warm), but we chose some of the more remote/more rigorous trails and that kept us away from the crowds for the most part. (OMM, you're a camper, right? I seem to recall stories about you and your DH and a tent.... :winkwink: We were at Turkey Run State Park, which is probably only about 3 hrs south of Chicago - it's really close to the IL-IN state line. You might want to check it out - it's my favorite spot in the whole state. Just gorgeous.)
> 
> Have a great day, ladies. :flower:
> xoxo

Honey you are like a warm hug to me, your words give me so much comfort, and i cannot thank you enough.

Yep lol DH and I and our tent and my bent up neck lol, ohhhhhh i will write down that name, we were just talking about going camping again, i so want to go!!! 

Honey i am keeping my fingers crossed for you still, i understand you are preparing yourself for the worst, but honestly just because your boobies stopped hurting does not mean that your not pg, i have heard so many women say that symptoms come and go, but I like you do the same thing, i used to have a great PMA, i used to picture that little one snuggling in and growing, and then 4 m/c later, i just cant do it, the last time we got pg, neither one of us got excited, we just said yeah lets see if this one sticks. I think i have just run out of PMA. The only word i can describe for myself right now is i am tired, and i am sure you feel the same way. I think if this IUI does not work, then you should take some time and just relax and have fun until Feb, then you can re group and try again, dont feel like you HAVE to do it the next cycle, your not running out of time, and a month or two or three are not going to make that much difference. Thanks again honey, your support is such a comfort to me, just like all these ladies on here. :hugs:

Oh and OMG i love soft pretzels too, yummmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Missyt,

Your "friend" :nope: she has no empathy or sensitivity. At least mine emailed me the news (complete with baby scan :growlmad:) and didn't tell me in public that was cowardly and to me shows that she knew it would cause you pain.

That is pretty much what my friend said, she thinks I should be sharing her joy, whereas I'm thinking, ok so when do you share my pain lady:growlmad:
If I ever get pregnant I'm not going to be insensitive and rub peoples faces in it like these women :nope:

Don't feel bad, you need to protect yourself, my other friends baby is turning 1 shortly and rather than torture myself looking at baby clothes I'm just going to send her money, you do what you have to do to get through this.

Hi to everyone else :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Missyt,
> 
> Your "friend" :nope: she has no empathy or sensitivity. At least mine emailed me the news (complete with baby scan :growlmad:) and didn't tell me in public that was cowardly and to me shows that she knew it would cause you pain.
> 
> That is pretty much what my friend said, she thinks I should be sharing her joy, whereas I'm thinking, ok so when do you share my pain lady:growlmad:
> If I ever get pregnant I'm not going to be insensitive and rub peoples faces in it like these women :nope:
> 
> Don't feel bad, you need to protect yourself, my other friends baby is turning 1 shortly and rather than torture myself looking at baby clothes I'm just going to send her money, you do what you have to do to get through this.
> 
> Hi to everyone else :flower::flower::flower:

I so agree with what everybody has said on here. The weirdest thing though is that it is really amazing how insensitive even our closest friends can be. You just don't expect it. The have heard us worry and fret about what we are going through, and yet they still behave like this. Unfortunately, on the day of my egg collection when I was worried sick at the prospect there were only two eggs with consequently pretty grim odds, I found out that my BF had had her baby boy. She knew what was going on with me, and must have guessed how I was feeling, and didn't even get in touch. I was really shocked as we'd been friends for so long. And, Missy, it did add to my grief as I lost the hope of a successful IVF at the same time as I lost my BF. I have gone through all the emotions, and now just feel sad that my friendship with her wasn't very solid. She clearly didn't care about me. 

People are very strange, and I think that you have to accept that some aren't going to behave the way we would like them to. It was good to try and educate your mutual friend, at least she can then relay exactly how you are feeling to the other friend and she can see what you are going through.

It's very hard, but that's a chapter that has closed for now. You now need to concentrate on you and getting a positive BFP! And I am absolutely certain that will happen. So, back to the PMA and out with the dead wood!!!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sushipat

Sad, that sometimes people don't rise to the ocasion...but it is like you girls said it, we just have to keep on going and don't give it to much attention...

The REAL friends will always stick with you :)


Baby dust to us all :D


----------



## missyt

Thanks girls for understanding. It really helps knowing there are people out there that understand. Northstar, I liked what you said about sharing their joy and them sharing our pain. You are exactly right. I woke up this morning feeling like our mutual friend popped over last night and was trying to give me a guilt trip over not sharing the joy. I'm just so annoyed. I keep trying not to stress out but its not working because people just won't leave me alone.


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, obviously your friend doesn't get it either. I think you are right in that you find out who your true friends are. You are right that the IVF process is hard enough and then you have to grieve losing a friend. I'm there for you, girl. I know how you feel. Hang in there. You are a very strong person. I know I am too and we can't let these so called friends destroy our spirit.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Dwrgi, obviously your friend doesn't get it either. I think you are right in that you find out who your true friends are. You are right that the IVF process is hard enough and then you have to grieve losing a friend. I'm there for you, girl. I know how you feel. Hang in there. You are a very strong person. I know I am too and we can't let these so called friends destroy our spirit.

Thanks Missy, that means a lot!!

:hugs:

Also-when do you start stimming? Are you doing short protocol (no down regulating)?? If so, I know that Skye would tell you that you need to eat lots of protein now daily to boost those eggs. Also, take it easy on the alcohol, especially wine! Boooooring, but it will be so worth it when you get your Thanksgiving BFP!!


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies I am so sorry so many of you are dealing with insensitivity :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi, obviously your friend doesn't get it either. I think you are right in that you find out who your true friends are. You are right that the IVF process is hard enough and then you have to grieve losing a friend. I'm there for you, girl. I know how you feel. Hang in there. You are a very strong person. I know I am too and we can't let these so called friends destroy our spirit.
> 
> Thanks Missy, that means a lot!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Also-when do you start stimming? Are you doing short protocol (no down regulating)?? If so, I know that Skye would tell you that you need to eat lots of protein now daily to boost those eggs. Also, take it easy on the alcohol, especially wine! Boooooring, but it will be so worth it when you get your Thanksgiving BFP!!Click to expand...

dwrgi, I'm on BCP now. Is that long protocol? I start the injectibles around the 20th. Any advice is truly welcome!


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies...

Isn't it odd how the people we believe are closer to us (friends) can be the ones that let us down so badly when we need them? This is precisly why we don't tell anyone at all about our losses or plans as unless they have walked in our shoes they cannot possibly understand what it feels like... especially when a healthy pregnancy is something so easily achieved for them. You all know more about what I am going through than even my parents.

HA you have me scraching my head... what is stimming?? Duh am such a dufus... I know I am having injections every day for suppressing something or other... and progynova... and aspirin and folic acid... and steriods for NK cells.... soon I stop the injections and increase the progynova and progesterone..(urghh yukky). have to say your weekend sounds lovely! ... also you have a few more days til test day... nothing is for sure until then. I am not saying have false hope, but also don't discount the possibility that you could be pregnant... we all know each pregnancy is very different. We wil keep the faith for you when you find it too hard xx

Missy... I wish I could help with the IVF questions.... but as you just read I am a complete dufus on all of this stuff!!! LOL

OMM I have all fingers crossed that you get the compassionate care package... wish we had that in the UK....

Dwrgi - how are you feeling today? Am I meant to be eating a whole load of protein and not having wine?.... If so... opppsie... I guess not cos I am not actually growing as egg myself... though have now stopped drinking for the next month..just in case.

Mucho loves to all xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I just ordered 40 OPKs from the company Northstar recommended - £6.49!!! That would have cost me £80 at a well known high street chemist!!!


----------



## padbrat

BARGAIN!!

That Northstar is a wise lady!!! Except for kick boxing... already said I aint doing none of that.... North you are clearly far more hard core than me!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies I am back in the land of internet connectivity thank god!!! I was going crazy having no connection at home.

Missy it sounds like you are on the short protocol which is what I did for my first IVF and i found that a whole lot easier and it did get me a BFP. I will be praying for you and willing those eggs along. Also on the insensitive friend issue it is such a shame but seems to be a part of so many of our journeys as others just don't get what we are going through and feel that we are concentrating too much on TTC. Hey I would like to see how they felt and acted after LTTC with no BFP's, I am one of the most level headed people but this journey really did make me slghtly crazy at times and very unhappy. Hang in there and believe that this is your biggest chance of your own sticky BFP:hugs:

I need to catch up on all that has happened on here the past days as this thread moves so quickly:flower: I am going to go back and read now whilst I wait for DH to come home as we are due to go out for dinner tonight.

AFM DH told his parents this weekend and his Mum really upset me, she didn't say congrats but went straight into a tirade how she knew I just needed to relax and it would happen and that I didn't need to waste my husbands money on all that treatment. Well I have been very patient and calm in the past but I guess the hormones just got to me as I blew up and stated that she didn't know about half of the treatment I have had and stated that what we had chosen not to tell her was that part of the problem had been DH bad swimmers in the last 12 months so we had needed treatment and then reminded her that it was our money and not his. I earn far more than my husband and it annoys me that she assumes that as he is the man he must keep me and I must be spending his money. Needless to say it shut her up.

Told DH and he has been amazingly supportive and told me that I don't have to have his Mum around immediately after the birth but she can wait a month until she flys out to see us.

Family and Friends they never cease to surprise us all.

Take care all and I am off to read all your posts and catch up:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> HA you have me scraching my head... what is stimming?? Duh am such a dufus... I know I am having injections every day for suppressing something or other... and progynova... and aspirin and folic acid... and steriods for NK cells.... soon I stop the injections and increase the progynova and progesterone..(urghh yukky). have to say your weekend sounds lovely! ... also you have a few more days til test day... nothing is for sure until then. I am not saying have false hope, but also don't discount the possibility that you could be pregnant... we all know each pregnancy is very different. We wil keep the faith for you when you find it too hard xx

I'm sorry! I keep forgetting this is your first time with injections! :winkwink: Stimming = stimulating, taking the drugs to kick your ovaries into overdrive. And thank you for the encouragement. More on that below...




twinkle1975 said:


> I just ordered 40 OPKs from the company Northstar recommended - £6.49!!! That would have cost me £80 at a well known high street chemist!!!

I really love a good bargain! :happydance:



caroleb73 said:


> AFM DH told his parents this weekend and his Mum really upset me, she didn't say congrats but went straight into a tirade how she knew I just needed to relax and it would happen and that I didn't need to waste my husbands money on all that treatment. Well I have been very patient and calm in the past but I guess the hormones just got to me as I blew up and stated that she didn't know about half of the treatment I have had and stated that what we had chosen not to tell her was that part of the problem had been DH bad swimmers in the last 12 months so we had needed treatment and then reminded her that it was our money and not his. I earn far more than my husband and it annoys me that she assumes that as he is the man he must keep me and I must be spending his money. Needless to say it shut her up.
> 
> Told DH and he has been amazingly supportive and told me that I don't have to have his Mum around immediately after the birth but she can wait a month until she flys out to see us.

Well done to you, and well done to your DH! Good Lord. 


AFM, knicker watch update... BFN this morning (13dptrigger, which is basically the equivalent of 13dpo), and definite red blood in my hoo-hah which just hasn't shown up as spotting yet. The one upside to progesterone suppositories is it gives me an excuse to check my cervix daily and get a heads up when AF is on her way, which I am now about 97% sure she is. Given that my last BFP started this way, I am not counting myself out just yet - tomorrow's test will have the last word. Today I really feel fine about it, though, because a BFN means we get to go on our mini-vacation in three weeks (though I reserve the right to get upset about it any time I want to). Maybe we need to plan something really awesome to look forward to after every cycle to take the sting out of the BFN!

Oh, and I had a really upsetting dream last night! I dreamt the admins had locked our thread for some mysterious reason and I had no idea where to find all of you on BnB! I totally thought it was real - when I got out of bed this morning I shuffled downstairs thinking, damn, I have a lot of work to do to find all my friends again... I was really pleased when I logged on and found it was only a dream!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, knicker watch update... BFN this morning (13dptrigger, which is basically the equivalent of 13dpo), and definite red blood in my hoo-hah which just hasn't shown up as spotting yet. The one upside to progesterone suppositories is it gives me an excuse to check my cervix daily and get a heads up when AF is on her way, which I am now about 97% sure she is. Given that my last BFP started this way, I am not counting myself out just yet - tomorrow's test will have the last word. Today I really feel fine about it, though, because a BFN means we get to go on our mini-vacation in three weeks (though I reserve the right to get upset about it any time I want to). Maybe we need to plan something really awesome to look forward to after every cycle to take the sting out of the BFN!
> 
> Oh, and I had a really upsetting dream last night! I dreamt the admins had locked our thread for some mysterious reason and I had no idea where to find all of you on BnB! I totally thought it was real - when I got out of bed this morning I shuffled downstairs thinking, damn, I have a lot of work to do to find all my friends again... I was really pleased when I logged on and found it was only a dream!

Big hugs on the bfn honey, but i have to say 13 days past trigger does not mean 13 dpo, just like a natural cycle it will take 24 to 48 hours after the trigger before you ovulate, so you are probably about 11 dpo right now, so you still have hope!!!

Awwwww what a nightmare, honey we would never leave you!!!! We will always find a way to be here to support each other, even if the admins lock our thread!!!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Carole....I don't blame you for blowing as gasket at MIL! But don't stress hun... stay calm and peacefully glowing!!

HA... whatever happens on test day I think it is vital to have something to look forward to... whatever that may be. Plan something that you will love regardless of if you get a BFP or a BFN. Whatever happens we are all here to celebrate or commiserate.... You can lose us that quick... despite your nightmares... I say nightmares not dream cos it would be a nightmare for me to lose you all

BTW.. I don't think I stimm... I think I am suppressing as I don't want to produce eggs myself...


----------



## padbrat

I meant CAN'T lose us that quick!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

onmymind17 said:


> Big hugs on the bfn honey, but i have to say 13 days past trigger does not mean 13 dpo, just like a natural cycle it will take 24 to 48 hours after the trigger before you ovulate, so you are probably about 11 dpo right now, so you still have hope!!!
> 
> Awwwww what a nightmare, honey we would never leave you!!!! We will always find a way to be here to support each other, even if the admins lock our thread!!!! :hugs:

I know it's not 13 days past actual ovulation, but if I'd been using OPKs instead of a trigger shot, today would be counted as 13dpo - my RE explained when using OPKs, count the day of the first positive OPK as day 0 (even though you don't actually ovulate until 24-48 hours later), start the progesterone on 3dpo and test on 14dpo. So, since ovulation comes ~36 hrs after the trigger shot, I count trigger day as day 0. It all works out - they tell me to start the progesterone the day after the IUI, which is 3dptrigger if trigger day = day 0. And with every one of my IUIs, AF has arrived at 14dptrigger. (Even last time with the BFP - the only reason I tested when I did that month is because I started spotting at 12 or 13dptrigger - I was expecting a BFN and wanted to stop the progesterone.)

I appreciate the PMA. :hugs: And right now I really am ok with a BFN. Honestly it's kind of what I needed this month... I didn't want to put off treatment but I am terrified of losing another baby, so this way I get comfort in the knowledge we tried and comfort in the knowledge I don't have to worry about a mc. :shrug:

After talking about it last night, I think we are going to go ahead with another IUI right away but then take Nov and Dec off and just enjoy the holidays and our January vacation... I still have several days before I'd have to start stimming again, though, so we have a few more days to decide for sure on that.


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> BTW.. I don't think I stimm... I think I am suppressing as I don't want to produce eggs myself...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I TOTALLY FORGOT THAT PART!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I can't believe I forgot about the DE piece of the puzzle!! I guess I just think about your LO as your LO, so I forgot you weren't having a standard IVF cycle! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## padbrat

HappyAuntie said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> BTW.. I don't think I stimm... I think I am suppressing as I don't want to produce eggs myself...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I TOTALLY FORGOT THAT PART!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I can't believe I forgot about the DE piece of the puzzle!! I guess I just think about your LO as your LO, so I forgot you weren't having a standard IVF cycle!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

hehhehehe but you are sooo right... the LO (if I am lucky) will be mine regardless and I love that you think of it like you do!!:hugs:

Just....:flower: for you... cos you are great!!


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, I'm a dufus on all this too. I know its good to be educated as much as possible but maybe in our case ignorance is bliss. Lets hope so. 

Carole, thanks so much for clearing that up for me and the support. As far as your MIL, good for you for going off on her. Sometimes family can be the worst. I had a similar conversation with my SIL who said to me that DH can't be the problem since he has a kid already. Well I got so po-ed at her that I said his swimmer weren't up to par so she better get the facts straight. I make more money than my DH too. My MIL doesn't get that either. Who cares what you spend your money on? People spend that much money on a car or a vacation or rack up credit card debt. Is it so bad to invest money knowing you'll have a family some day? As far as I'm concerned family and relationships are priceless so bad on her for throwing the money thing out there. Once again, she doesn't get it because she has kids and probably had no problem getting pregnant. She really should keep her opinions to herself unless she has walked a day in your shoes. So insensitive. I'm happy for you that DH is supportive. That is very important.

HA, big hugs, girl. I'm sending you positive vibes.


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:



> AFM DH told his parents this weekend and his Mum really upset me, she didn't say congrats but went straight into a tirade how she knew I just needed to relax and it would happen and that I didn't need to waste my husbands money on all that treatment. Well I have been very patient and calm in the past but I guess the hormones just got to me as I blew up and stated that she didn't know about half of the treatment I have had and stated that what we had chosen not to tell her was that part of the problem had been DH bad swimmers in the last 12 months so we had needed treatment and then reminded her that it was our money and not his. I earn far more than my husband and it annoys me that she assumes that as he is the man he must keep me and I must be spending his money. Needless to say it shut her up.
> 
> Told DH and he has been amazingly supportive and told me that I don't have to have his Mum around immediately after the birth but she can wait a month until she flys out to see us.
> 
> Family and Friends they never cease to surprise us all.
> 
> Take care all and I am off to read all your posts and catch up:hugs:

The absolute nerve of that woman. What is wrong with people? Don't they realise how very unkind and mean-spirited they are? All you needed was to relax???!! My ar%e. No amount of relaxing will improve your OH's sperm count..... or mine or anybody else's. God, these people are just soooo ignorant. And I am delighted that you set her right re. earning power and your money is for you to spend it how you want. I hope that did shut her up. 

Apart from that, so glad to hear that all is good with you. And I also hope you had a nice dinner!!!

And, by the way, what on earth is going on with The Dump (Baby & Bump)???? 

Pad-love your attitude girl. You are sooooooo going to get your BFP-I just knows it love..

Love to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> AFM, knicker watch update... BFN this morning (13dptrigger, which is basically the equivalent of 13dpo), and definite red blood in my hoo-hah which just hasn't shown up as spotting yet. The one upside to progesterone suppositories is it gives me an excuse to check my cervix daily and get a heads up when AF is on her way, which I am now about 97% sure she is. Given that my last BFP started this way, I am not counting myself out just yet - tomorrow's test will have the last word. Today I really feel fine about it, though, because a BFN means we get to go on our mini-vacation in three weeks (though I reserve the right to get upset about it any time I want to). Maybe we need to plan something really awesome to look forward to after every cycle to take the sting out of the BFN!
> 
> Oh, and I had a really upsetting dream last night! I dreamt the admins had locked our thread for some mysterious reason and I had no idea where to find all of you on BnB! I totally thought it was real - when I got out of bed this morning I shuffled downstairs thinking, damn, I have a lot of work to do to find all my friends again... I was really pleased when I logged on and found it was only a dream!
> 
> Big hugs on the bfn honey, but i have to say 13 days past trigger does not mean 13 dpo, just like a natural cycle it will take 24 to 48 hours after the trigger before you ovulate, so you are probably about 11 dpo right now, so you still have hope!!!
> 
> Awwwww what a nightmare, honey we would never leave you!!!! We will always find a way to be here to support each other, even if the admins lock our thread!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I completely agree with OMM on this HA-hang on in there, and we will be hanging on in there right with you!!!

Fingers crossed hun, thinking of you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad, it really struck a chord when you said that not even our parents know as much about us as all of us girls know about each other. It is sooooo sad, isn't it, that infertility is such a 'delicate' topic. 

When I told my parents back in January that I was injecting myself for IUI my father went off on a long story about how he used to inject calves and cattle years ago (moo moos, not bottom legs).... hoh hoh, what a hoot that was for him. When I told him last year that I was taking Clomid, he said what a high sex drive he and my mother had. OMG OMG OMG-TMI alert with bells on. I almost drove into the hedge. 

So, since these two incidents, I give them the mushroom treatment-keep them in the dark and feed them on sh&t. It's the only way but so sad too, as I'd love them to know and love them to understand how cut up I have been about all of this. They just don't get it.

Hope you're feeling okay hun. Not long to go now!!! Sooooooo exciting!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

Dwrgi said:


> Pad, it really struck a chord when you said that not even our parents know as much about us as all of us girls know about each other. It is sooooo sad, isn't it, that infertility is such a 'delicate' topic.
> 
> When I told my parents back in January that I was injecting myself for IUI my father went off on a long story about how he used to inject calves and cattle years ago (moo moos, not bottom legs).... hoh hoh, what a hoot that was for him. When I told him last year that I was taking Clomid, he said what a high sex drive he and my mother had. OMG OMG OMG-TMI alert with bells on. I almost drove into the hedge.
> 
> So, since these two incidents, I give them the mushroom treatment-keep them in the dark and feed them on sh&t. It's the only way but so sad too, as I'd love them to know and love them to understand how cut up I have been about all of this. They just don't get it.
> 
> Hope you're feeling okay hun. Not long to go now!!! Sooooooo exciting!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG, Dwrgi, you are so funny! The moo-moos and mushrooms made me laugh my ass off! :D 
What a kind Dad you have, though. I'm sure they are trying to be helpful, just way out of their depth - I'm pretty new here, and I know I struggle with the terminology still. I'm sure my Dad would be just like that if put on the spot, though with a different unsuitable anecdote, no doubt. Luckily for him he is doing a 'as far as you know, I know nothing, I'm gonna say nothing' technique. I'm sure I'd have to tell them more if I/when I get to the injecting myself stage. I'd want the sympathy! 
:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Silver Birch!!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i want to send you all super big hugs :hugs::hugs:for all the insensitive idiots out there that you have to deal with, geeze people can be dumb!!! And while i would love to say "I wish they had to deal with this" i truly dont, nobody should have to deal with the crap we put up with. I am very blessed to not only have you ladies for support, but my family as well, they all cheer me on, and comfort me when it does not work.

And speaking of it working, your not going to believe this, i called and left a message with the nurse yesterday saying we just could not afford to do the ivf and if the Compassionate Care thing did not work out we would just quit, well she called me back today and said she talked to the doctor, and they can put me on Bravelle, i would do 3 shots a day for 6 to 8 days, and then i would just need Ovidrille (Sorry for the spelling on these meds, i have no idea how they are spelled lol) the whole cost would only be about $1450 for meds!!!! So they are doing a cycle just based on my cycle, like a natural IVF, they are even giving me 5 vials of the Bravelle, and if they get more they will give them to me, and she said they get Crinone progesterone all the time and can help me with that too, omg i was in tears :cry: i mean most places would have been like oh well too bad for you. So now we are back on for the IVF $1450 i can take a chance on, but not $5000.

So now my question is why am i trying to stall this until next cycle? AF should be here Saturday, and DH has agreed to do it, so why am i so scared and trying to push it off? I know part of the reason is like HA, i am so afraid of losing another one, but i have fought so hard for this and now that its here, i keep thinking oh lets do it with the next cycle. What is wrong with me?


----------



## constancev18

Hello Ladies, I'd like to join. 

I'm 42 (soon to be 43) and DH is 48. We've been trying off and on for 22 mos, but really got serious with opks and timing things right for the last 10-11 cycles. The last 2 cycles we started bd'ing 2 dys before O instead of waiting for a positive opk as I was afraid we might be relying on the opk too much. 

I have endo, which I think is interfering with implantation. I'm disciplining myself to control the endo through diet (I crashed and burned today, but I'm starting out anew tomorrow!). We're also going to try ivf in Jan...I'm hoping the endo diet will help with egg quality and a more receptive womb. Today is cd4. 

We can do this!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: and welcome constance, this is a great thread with lovely ladies :flower:

Ladies, I have been lurking a little bit but always reading all of your posts and being with you all the way (virtually!). Yesterday I thought it was all over for me, I have a BFN for this cycle and the :witch: will arrive in 2 days. Anyway, it now turns out that the ex will give it another month so I am still in for the time being. 

Am so excited for all you ladies on your IVF journeys - Pad, not long until you got to Cyprus :happydance:, HA I hope this turns into a BFP for you but it looks like you have everything set in place to treat yourself with your holiday if that does not happen :hugs::hugs:, Missy, really hoping this one works out for you too, have everything crossed :thumbup:

OMM, I think that I would be the same - although you know you want to go for the IVF it is very scary to think that it may not work out and you want to keep your hope going for as long as possible and once this cycle is done then what? But of course this cycle has to work and it seems almost like it is destined to work with the situation with the drugs - how great of the clinic to do that for you :happydance: :hugs::hugs:

Carole, I can't believe how insensitive your MIL is :growlmad::growlmad:

:hi: to everyone else, I have putting all the names because I know I will forget someone and it is only becauase I have a bad memory :dohh: So I will try... dwrgi, twinkle, bearlake, 4ever, never, wooly, purple, lava, skye, Fm, NMG, SilverBirch....


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies i want to send you all super big hugs :hugs::hugs:for all the insensitive idiots out there that you have to deal with, geeze people can be dumb!!! And while i would love to say "I wish they had to deal with this" i truly dont, nobody should have to deal with the crap we put up with. I am very blessed to not only have you ladies for support, but my family as well, they all cheer me on, and comfort me when it does not work.
> 
> And speaking of it working, your not going to believe this, i called and left a message with the nurse yesterday saying we just could not afford to do the ivf and if the Compassionate Care thing did not work out we would just quit, well she called me back today and said she talked to the doctor, and they can put me on Bravelle, i would do 3 shots a day for 6 to 8 days, and then i would just need Ovidrille (Sorry for the spelling on these meds, i have no idea how they are spelled lol) the whole cost would only be about $1450 for meds!!!! So they are doing a cycle just based on my cycle, like a natural IVF, they are even giving me 5 vials of the Bravelle, and if they get more they will give them to me, and she said they get Crinone progesterone all the time and can help me with that too, omg i was in tears :cry: i mean most places would have been like oh well too bad for you. So now we are back on for the IVF $1450 i can take a chance on, but not $5000.
> 
> So now my question is why am i trying to stall this until next cycle? AF should be here Saturday, and DH has agreed to do it, so why am i so scared and trying to push it off? I know part of the reason is like HA, i am so afraid of losing another one, but i have fought so hard for this and now that its here, i keep thinking oh lets do it with the next cycle. What is wrong with me?

Hia Chris, and OMG, that is just wonderful news with regard to the meds. So, will you be doing a 'natural' IVF? I am sooo pleased for you, this is a SIGN, lady!!!

Can I be really direct??? (If you say 'no', tough!). I think you are afraid of trying IVF because we all believe that it is our very last chance of having a baby (this is why I went into shock when I was told to go for IVF; I thought that even the doctors had given up on me conceiving naturally)... We put so much store into having a baby though IVF that if it fails, we think that is it! But, of course, this isn't necessarily true. I think you're afraid of your treatment failing and then being faced with the prospect that the 'dream is over.' However, this isn't necessarily so. From my own experience, you must be 100% committed to the treatment and then deal with the outcome when it arrives, be it good or bad. Go for it, hun, and be brave! You've come this far, you're being given a hand to support you, and take it! If you're having natural IVF, it has proven success with those who have a low amh-the onus (anus ha ha ha, sorry, so childish!) is on producing a good quality egg rather than on getting as many eggs as possible, regardless of quality, to ovulate. So, the likelihood of fertilization is more likely.

I think you need to confront your fears and be prepared to work through them. Even if it fails, it's not necessarily the end of the game, so stay positive and go for it!

We're here for you hun, and will be rooting for you! :thumbup::thumbup:

Big hugs,
Axxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Constance and Silver Birch! I hope you get a lot of support from this forum. I think it's a life saver!

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Constance and Silver Birch :hi: I'm sure you'll find the wonderful ladies on here a real support because I know I have even though I don't post regularly.

OMM I am so pleased for you and cried when I read you post (tears of joy). What a lovely clinic you are involved with and I pray that this course of treatment gets you your viable BFP and your forever baby :dust:

HA I want to say sorry it looks like AF is getting you but you seem ok with the situation and I love you plan for the next few months but sending some :hugs: in case you need them.

Pad hoping all will go perfectly for you when you head for your treatment in 8 days :dust:

Sorry to anyone not mentioned personally but sending lots of :hugs::dust: and love to all the ladies on here x

AFM: firmly on the whatever wagon :) AF is due on Saturday but to be honest due to my body's behaviour I've been expecting her since last Friday but no show yet. But I am refusing to symptom spot but quietly hoping that she stays away from me for the next 9 months but the weekend will tell :)


----------



## skye2010

PHP:




Hey girls :))) :))))
Very quick skimm through and a morning update so not much personals sorry.

Ha I hope that is not the witch yet but maybe implantation. :hugs: You can't tell untill it is a full blown AF. A friend's sister kept having AFs for 4 months after BFP. She only found at when she was 5 months gone. Weird but real. Good luck and lot's of sticky baby dust.
BTW your nightmare comes out as the opposite and the BNB site is completely renewed looking fresh and lovely :)) Isn't that great ? Well done BNB moderators.

Chris can't beleive they are going to give you some of the drugs. That is a blessing. I agree with Dwrgi you sound scared more than excited but as Dwrgi said "Go for it hon. Wear your best hopes and just take each day as it comes. :happydance:

Amanda you gave me a good :rofl: I love the mushroom tx. Sometimes people totally need it don't they Hahahhahahahah!!! I'm good thank you. I have a driving class today so need to rush for that but I do take care of myself :flower: I promise.

Missy, sweetie for all the insensitive pillocks around you what you do is the best. Cut them out for the time being and reevaluate when you have the strength cause now all your strength needs to be concentrated on the tx. Evereything else is minor. I am rooting for you hon :) You are on a long protocol if you started the Buserelin before having your AF followed by the stim cycle. It is a short protocol if Buserelin was after AF 4-5 days before stim meds. Which one was it hon? And how was your AMH results do you remember? Here is a few things you must do during stimms
1) You should be taking folic acid everyday. Perhaps get a daily alarm set not to forget cause it is v impt. Conception tablets are good cause it has all vits u need to prepare your body + right amnt of Folic Acid

2) You must consume 1 litre of milk every day for your protein boost. Also v v very impt. Cause this is what helps your eggs grow big and juicy. If you have milk intollarence calculate the protein amount in 1 lt milk form internet and consume other sources of protein same amount. Meat, fish, chicken, cottage cheese, yogurt, protein shakes... etc. It gets very tiring towards the 2nd week of stims but it really is worth it. This was sthg my drs sugested and insisted. Some clinics do it and it really makes a difference.

3) At least 1,5 better 2 lt of water a day. Just take a jug or a bottle with you so you can calculate how much. And keep sipping. This flushes down all excess meds everyday out of your system. Helps keep OHSS away or under control. You actually also phyisically feel the difference when you don't drink enough which gives you headaches and general feeling not well. So must must.

4) Lot's of green and colored veggies. Greener the better. Carrots, beetroot, cabbage whatever you can get hold of + Legumes: lentils peas beans etc. The more healthy you eat the less sugar and carbohydrates you crave. Try to switch to brown bread and brown rice etc. Not strict but just be aware of what you put in your mouth is as healthy as possible.

5) Limit cafein. Chocolates and teas count. So decaf coffee is a good idea. Daily 1 cup of coffee or 2 cups of tea or some chocolates and 1 tea etc.... No alcohol which everybody knows. 

4) Keep as happy and positive as you can. Comedy, sitcom whatever helps you.
Good luck sweetie.

Butterfly I'm so glad it wasn't the worst expected. :hugs: Would you consider a tx in this last shot? Good luck hon. I think you will make it work out in the end. xxxx

Debs good luck sweets xxx.

Carole what a hoohaaa. Is there a family police helpline we can call? I sometimes need it not to end up being a murderer myself. Never mind hon. You have your bubba soon and none of this will matter.

Lois how you doing? xxxx Macwooly, Twinkie, FM and Northstar :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

New girls welcome.

Girls I need to go to my driving lesson now. I had some other stuff to tell you all. We found this old lady completely confused and couldn't remember where she lived yesterday on the way to the park. Than we had a goose chase of 3-4 hours to get her back to her care home. Police, A&E and finally they managed to locate her. Feel like a scout today :) Hahahahahahahahaha. She was such a sweetheart. Hope we wouldn't find ourselves in that state one day. 
Anyway that's all for now. xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick one! Hope you have a good driving lesson Skye :) No - i can't afford a tx so will just be natural again - the BF has started wearing loose pants and taking vits so maybe we will get a miraculous surge in the :spermy: dept lol!

p.s. my aunt is like that lady - it is sad because it has happened so quickly over this year - she was perfectly Ok at the beginning of the year but now she goes out wandering at all hours - but thanks to people like you who bring her home again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Constance :flower:

Butterfly - yay on still being in!! :happydance:

Skye bless you being a Good Samaritan :thumbup:

Wooly say no to AF!! :af:

OMM - woohoo that's great news :happydance:

Love and hugs to everyone else :hugs:

AF has is pecking my head this month - started with pains on Sunday but only had brown blood until today when I've finally got red flow - complete with a second lot of pains - so I've got the hot water bottle out again - it's just RUDE! :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle :hugs: How rude of AF to give you cramps on 2 occasions during one visit :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys!! How are you all today??!

HA-I hope that you are okay? I seem to remember that you said yourtesting day was tomorrow, so hang on in there, and, as Skye said, it could very well be implanatation spotting! Whatever happens, we are here for you. I absolutely love your attitude, as it's a survivalist attitude, and this whole process can so easily lead us to sink. If it's a BFN (boo hiss), then you can enjoy your holiday, and it's great that you and your OH has agreed to slot another cycle of treatment in. If it's a BFP, then yaaaaaaay!! I'm thinking of you and keeping all fingers crossed that you will have good news for us today or tomorrow!! :flower:

Skye-you angel, you! What a sweetheart, trying to help this old lady. Your rewards in heaven will be great! I am interested to note that you CLAIM to be be relaxing, but seem to be doing nothing of the sort, young lady!! Anyway, hope you and your DH and Shirin are all doing well! Good luck with the driving lessons. You must have nerves of steel to learn to drive in London! :thumbup:

Butterfly-so glad that you have another month's reprieve! Way to go girl, let's get all our fingers and toes crossed for a Nov BFP!! :thumbup:

A big howdy to everybody!

Lots of love,
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Good morning ladies - can't chat long because I have to be somewhere this morning, but I am definitely 100% not pregnant - AF started in earnest overnight, and I got another BFN this morning. (I debated not testing because I knew I'd just be wasting a test since I knew what the result would be, but I'm always scared to stop the progesterone without an "official" BFN.) When I told DH, he immediately logged on and bought our plane tickets to Florida. :cool:

I'll be back later today to catch up for real. :flower:


----------



## missyt

Welcome Constance and Silver!

OMM, I'm so happy your clinic found a solution to your meds delimna. I'm going to be on Bravelle too. See, things are working out. I know how you feel though about being hesitant about IVF. I was the same way. That is why I took 3 months off before I made the decision. But once I made the decision, I felt so much better. It was almost like a relief. Then when the doctor and nurse explained it all to me I had a better sense of what I'd be going through.

Skye, thank you so much for all your advice! I need all I can get from someone who had a successful IVF cycle resulting in a BFP! I didn't get my results back from my AMH test yet. I spoke to the nurse on Friday and she said they should have them this week. I am anxious and I hope they are good numbers. I started BCP on the 2nd day of AF. Is that long protocol? I'm still a little confused about some things.


----------



## onmymind17

constancev18 said:


> Hello Ladies, I'd like to join.
> 
> I'm 42 (soon to be 43) and DH is 48. We've been trying off and on for 22 mos, but really got serious with opks and timing things right for the last 10-11 cycles. The last 2 cycles we started bd'ing 2 dys before O instead of waiting for a positive opk as I was afraid we might be relying on the opk too much.
> 
> I have endo, which I think is interfering with implantation. I'm disciplining myself to control the endo through diet (I crashed and burned today, but I'm starting out anew tomorrow!). We're also going to try ivf in Jan...I'm hoping the endo diet will help with egg quality and a more receptive womb. Today is cd4.
> 
> We can do this!

Welcome Constance, and Silver Birch, this is a great thread, the ladies on here are the best!! I sure hope you get your bfp real soon!!


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: and welcome constance, this is a great thread with lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> Ladies, I have been lurking a little bit but always reading all of your posts and being with you all the way (virtually!). Yesterday I thought it was all over for me, I have a BFN for this cycle and the :witch: will arrive in 2 days. Anyway, it now turns out that the ex will give it another month so I am still in for the time being.
> 
> Am so excited for all you ladies on your IVF journeys - Pad, not long until you got to Cyprus :happydance:, HA I hope this turns into a BFP for you but it looks like you have everything set in place to treat yourself with your holiday if that does not happen :hugs::hugs:, Missy, really hoping this one works out for you too, have everything crossed :thumbup:
> 
> OMM, I think that I would be the same - although you know you want to go for the IVF it is very scary to think that it may not work out and you want to keep your hope going for as long as possible and once this cycle is done then what? But of course this cycle has to work and it seems almost like it is destined to work with the situation with the drugs - how great of the clinic to do that for you :happydance: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Carole, I can't believe how insensitive your MIL is :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else, I have putting all the names because I know I will forget someone and it is only becauase I have a bad memory :dohh: So I will try... dwrgi, twinkle, bearlake, 4ever, never, wooly, purple, lava, skye, Fm, NMG, SilverBirch....[/QUOTE
> Honey i am so glad to hear that you will have another month!!! Are you going to go for IVF? Fingers are crossed for you that this is the month!!
> 
> And thanks honey, your right its scary even though the money is lower, and i agree, its like its meant to be.


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i want to send you all super big hugs :hugs::hugs:for all the insensitive idiots out there that you have to deal with, geeze people can be dumb!!! And while i would love to say "I wish they had to deal with this" i truly dont, nobody should have to deal with the crap we put up with. I am very blessed to not only have you ladies for support, but my family as well, they all cheer me on, and comfort me when it does not work.
> 
> And speaking of it working, your not going to believe this, i called and left a message with the nurse yesterday saying we just could not afford to do the ivf and if the Compassionate Care thing did not work out we would just quit, well she called me back today and said she talked to the doctor, and they can put me on Bravelle, i would do 3 shots a day for 6 to 8 days, and then i would just need Ovidrille (Sorry for the spelling on these meds, i have no idea how they are spelled lol) the whole cost would only be about $1450 for meds!!!! So they are doing a cycle just based on my cycle, like a natural IVF, they are even giving me 5 vials of the Bravelle, and if they get more they will give them to me, and she said they get Crinone progesterone all the time and can help me with that too, omg i was in tears :cry: i mean most places would have been like oh well too bad for you. So now we are back on for the IVF $1450 i can take a chance on, but not $5000.
> 
> So now my question is why am i trying to stall this until next cycle? AF should be here Saturday, and DH has agreed to do it, so why am i so scared and trying to push it off? I know part of the reason is like HA, i am so afraid of losing another one, but i have fought so hard for this and now that its here, i keep thinking oh lets do it with the next cycle. What is wrong with me?
> 
> Hia Chris, and OMG, that is just wonderful news with regard to the meds. So, will you be doing a 'natural' IVF? I am sooo pleased for you, this is a SIGN, lady!!!
> 
> Can I be really direct??? (If you say 'no', tough!). I think you are afraid of trying IVF because we all believe that it is our very last chance of having a baby (this is why I went into shock when I was told to go for IVF; I thought that even the doctors had given up on me conceiving naturally)... We put so much store into having a baby though IVF that if it fails, we think that is it! But, of course, this isn't necessarily true. I think you're afraid of your treatment failing and then being faced with the prospect that the 'dream is over.' However, this isn't necessarily so. From my own experience, you must be 100% committed to the treatment and then deal with the outcome when it arrives, be it good or bad. Go for it, hun, and be brave! You've come this far, you're being given a hand to support you, and take it! If you're having natural IVF, it has proven success with those who have a low amh-the onus (anus ha ha ha, sorry, so childish!) is on producing a good quality egg rather than on getting as many eggs as possible, regardless of quality, to ovulate. So, the likelihood of fertilization is more likely.
> 
> I think you need to confront your fears and be prepared to work through them. Even if it fails, it's not necessarily the end of the game, so stay positive and go for it!
> 
> We're here for you hun, and will be rooting for you! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Big hugs,
> Axxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

I think your exactly right honey, and yes they are doing a natural cycle, both of us are still worried about spending the money and not having it work, but your right i have to think positive and then deal with whatever happens. I think though that we are going to wait for the next cycle, this was thrown to us and we only have a matter of days to figure it out. DH and i decided to wait for the next cycle and then i can do it with a clear head and go for it. And of course i appreciate you being direct with me, thats what i love about you ladies. Thanks Amanda, i love you honey!!


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - Boo to the BFN - Yay to Florida!! xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> HA - Boo to the BFN - Yay to Florida!! xxx

I concur, HA, most definitely boo to AF, roll on Florida. How wonderful to have a holiday booked straight away-something to look forward to.

Lots of TLC now and time to get back to kilter.

I'm sending big hugs your way,

Lots of love,
Axxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Good morning ladies - can't chat long because I have to be somewhere this morning, but I am definitely 100% not pregnant - AF started in earnest overnight, and I got another BFN this morning. (I debated not testing because I knew I'd just be wasting a test since I knew what the result would be, but I'm always scared to stop the progesterone without an "official" BFN.) When I told DH, he immediately logged on and bought our plane tickets to Florida. :cool:
> 
> I'll be back later today to catch up for real. :flower:

Boo for the bfn, but i know you were ok with this cycle not working, and omg i am so jealous i love Florida!!!! I hope you have a fantastic time, ugh i so need a vacation!!


----------



## onmymind17

OK so i did it, omg i called and left a message for the nurse to call me, we are ordering the meds!!!! OMG ladies i am so scared, i am trying to think positive, and like Amanda said just go with it and what happens later happens, and for now concentrate on making this cycle work, but OMG I AM SO SCARED!!!!!!!! Oh God i wish i had a crystal ball and could tell if i am wasting this money lol. OK ok this is going to work right, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

HA - boo for BFN but cool that tickets for Florida are booked x

OMM - so excited for you and praying that you won't have to feel like you've wasted money :dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

onmymind17 said:


> OK so i did it, omg i called and left a message for the nurse to call me, we are ordering the meds!!!! OMG ladies i am so scared, i am trying to think positive, and like Amanda said just go with it and what happens later happens, and for now concentrate on making this cycle work, but OMG I AM SO SCARED!!!!!!!! Oh God i wish i had a crystal ball and could tell if i am wasting this money lol. OK ok this is going to work right, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :happydance:

https://www.cool-smileys.com/images/165.gif


----------



## purplelou

Ohh - I took a day or two off, and when I come back EVERYTHING has changed!!! it looks so different around here, but I am so happy to see you ladies are here still xxx

HA - crappy that AF arrived, I am sorry, but I am happy that you have your trip to look forwards to, and maybe this was one of those times when timeing was just not right :hugs:

OMM - i am so very happy that your clinic is able to help you and woohoo - you are really going to do it!! I will be keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Butterfly - I read your journal and then on here re: your OH, I was almost in tears, then I read you will be having another cycle with him, I am so happy, please please let this one be the charm!!

skye - you are so good to have helped that lady, my grandad went the same way towards the end of his life, Im sure her family are so grateful that someone kind helped her.

Dwrgi - how are you doing hun? have you decided what you might do next or are you waiting for the new clinic?

hi to silverbirch and constance - I hope your stay here is short , and that you get your BFP soon xx

missy - so sorry about your friend, I think people cannot understand what you are going through, unless they have gone through it themselves, however, being your friend she should have had the sensitvity to tell your her news in a kinder way. Im sorry if i am blunt, but she is not nice!! you need all the support and kindness you can get at the moment. never feel bad about this, :hugs:

carole - OMG my mouth was just gaping open at the nerve of your MIL, words fail me, well done to you for putting her straight!

big :hugs: to wooly, twinkle, never, northstar, keekee, bear, forever, lava (Im sure I have forgotton someone - my memory is scrambled today - sorry)

afm, Ive had a busy few days, "flu day" was yesterday, which means we basically hold an open day for anyone who wants to have a flu jab - we saw about 800 people!!! I was so tired last night, then today, Ive just got back from my final exam of my degree, fingers crossed that's it now, no more to do for it. I made some muffins for my lovely DH (because he has just been a complete gem lately) and in the mddle of that, I managed to switch the mixer thing on when I was putting it down so muffin batter splattered all over the place (I am NOT a domestic goddess!) at the weekend we were supposed to be going out to celebrate my BIL's birthday - he was 25, he is so different from my DH, and in the last few years has become so selfish. he is breaking my In-laws hearts. he drinks to excess and has this "poor me" attitude all the time, with everything. they treat him as though he is some kind of saint to be honest, in an effort to try and cheer him up, but since the MC I have lost patience to be honest and my DH has too, but a huge argument has happened over the weekend with him and my In-laws and we have just decided to stay out of it, we have our own problems right now, but the atmosphere is horrible.
so all of this is going on and I should be about to ovulate in the next 1-2 days, 

wow that was long - I can really go on, sorry about that


----------



## SilverBirch

Hai Twinkle! How is the hamster?
:wave: Hi everyone. 

This is indeed a great thread :) but I don't join much 'cos I don't get access to a computer during the day, so have to catch up when I can. 

I don't have a lot to add to the stories either as I haven't been tested or treated yet. We've just been trying for a while now and I'm putting off the inevitable. I think I might be nervous a bit like OMM - things could be wrong, and have had few good experiences with doctors! Our close friends also tried for 3 years before their DD came along and so 13 months perhaps isn't so much. Should really get us an appointment. When AF arrives and the optimism wears off again I will.

OMM that sounds like a good offer to me. 

:hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies. For those who remember me, I just wanted to pop in quickly and say hi. I've been lurking via daily email summaries that I read every so often, so I sort of know what's been happening. Hugs to the new mommies and hugs to those mommies-to-be who are still struggling. I haven't been able to post or really visit the site because it's simply too emotionally draining--I got too optimistic, and then too bitterly disappointed. Now I still get disappointed when AF arrives, but I'm more diplomatic/less emotional about it, if that makes any sense. :)

Anyhoo, I'm still TTC. Did unmonitored Clomid for three cycles with my (old) ob/gyn, and now on a three-month TCM/fertility program with an acupuncturist, massage therapist and nautropath specializing in fertility/women's issues. Temping now (acupuncturist's request), so I did post my chart. 

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you all and to let you know that I'm gone but haven't forgotten you all or this wonderful thread! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

silverbirch, I love your picture, that's so cute! I am not being tested or treated either, except for a possible blood clotting issue which I may have had for some time now, so you are not alone there, you are welcome to post for a chat and support :flower:

hi Nikki , Iwe haven't 'met' but I have read your old posts, good luck with all the new treatments you are having xx


----------



## onmymind17

Well ladies, now we are done, I just found out that they were talking about doing an IUI not an IVF, :growlmad:and I will not spend $1400 for an IUI when none of the other ones worked, why go that way, for all that money. So we are done, if the Compassionate Care thing comes through which I doubt we will do the IVF the next cycle, but if not, its over. I guess God has spoken, its funny I said to myself, to not let us spend a whole lot of money if the IVF was not going to work, and what do you know, now we are not spending anything. We have tried everything, and a small part of me says to try for the IUI, but I just cant waste any more money or time on this. Who knows maybe if I just relax and forget about it something will happen on its own. Thank you ladies for all your help and support, i will still stalk all of you, and cheer you on, but we are done, the fight is over for us. :cry:


----------



## purplelou

OMM -I don't know what to say, except to send you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

is there still hopefor the compassionate care programme?


----------



## twinkle1975

OMM - will keep praying that the compassionate care thing comes through for you xxx

Nikki - nice to hear from you & glad you're still around, pop in & see us when you feel able!!

Silver - I'm assuming the hamster is ok - I've hardly seen her, but the amount of food is going down and the amount of poop is going up so she's still alive!!

Purple - the mixer thing is SO something I would do!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> OMM -I don't know what to say, except to send you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> is there still hopefor the compassionate care programme?

I guess there is a very very small hope that the Compassionate Care thing will work, but honestly i am not counting on it, thanks for all the hugs, i really appreciate them. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

HA, I hope you have a great time in FL. Just live it up and think about yourself. You deserve it. :thumbup:

Purple, you are doing the right thing about staying out of the family drama. No sense in stressing yourself out. You've been through enough. :flower:

OMM, big hugs, girl. I know you'll find a way. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## missyt

:hi::hi:Hi Nikki Leigh!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo OMM... so sorry you have been so disapointed... it is like some sick rollorcoaster isn't it?

Hey Nikki! Nice to see you again!

HA have a lovely time in FL... we have a place over there and love to visit.... if you are going anywhere in the world to cheer up.. it has to be there! 

Twinks... so happy hamster is still here! Food then poop is generally a good sign! LOL

Hey all! I am so sorry that I forget people... got so much on my mind lately.... scan day today.... am hoping for a nice thick juicy endometruim!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> afm, Ive had a busy few days, "flu day" was yesterday, which means we basically hold an open day for anyone who wants to have a flu jab - we saw about 800 people!!! I was so tired last night, then today, Ive just got back from my final exam of my degree, fingers crossed that's it now, no more to do for it. I made some muffins for my lovely DH (because he has just been a complete gem lately) and in the mddle of that, I managed to switch the mixer thing on when I was putting it down so muffin batter splattered all over the place (I am NOT a domestic goddess!) at the weekend we were supposed to be going out to celebrate my BIL's birthday - he was 25, he is so different from my DH, and in the last few years has become so selfish. he is breaking my In-laws hearts. he drinks to excess and has this "poor me" attitude all the time, with everything. they treat him as though he is some kind of saint to be honest, in an effort to try and cheer him up, but since the MC I have lost patience to be honest and my DH has too, but a huge argument has happened over the weekend with him and my In-laws and we have just decided to stay out of it, we have our own problems right now, but the atmosphere is horrible.
> so all of this is going on and I should be about to ovulate in the next 1-2 days,
> 
> wow that was long - I can really go on, sorry about that

Oh Purple, it sounds as if you have been in the wars! Doing all those flu jobs sounds completely exhausting, well done you! And fingers crossed with your degree-I am certain you will get a good grade, you are hard-working and conscientious and will have put everything you needed to into your work.

I think that your BIL sounds like hard work-it's often the case with younger siblings that mum and dad dote on the youngest and they then get away with murder. But, to use another cliche, the s&it will invariably hit the fan, and he will then become unmanageable. It sounds as if that's where he's at now. Hmm, I think it's very wise to stay out of it, as, like you say, you have enough on your plate right now and need to put yourselves first. 

I bet the muffins tasted fab; it made me laugh thinking of all that mix spraying everywhere! 

Good luck with THE BIG O-fingers crossed for you!!

Lots of love, Axxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies, now we are done, I just found out that they were talking about doing an IUI not an IVF, :growlmad:and I will not spend $1400 for an IUI when none of the other ones worked, why go that way, for all that money. So we are done, if the Compassionate Care thing comes through which I doubt we will do the IVF the next cycle, but if not, its over. I guess God has spoken, its funny I said to myself, to not let us spend a whole lot of money if the IVF was not going to work, and what do you know, now we are not spending anything. We have tried everything, and a small part of me says to try for the IUI, but I just cant waste any more money or time on this. Who knows maybe if I just relax and forget about it something will happen on its own. Thank you ladies for all your help and support, i will still stalk all of you, and cheer you on, but we are done, the fight is over for us. :cry:

Oh that's a blow! Would it be worth considering one more IUI, as you've got pregnant doing this before??? 

It's a dreadful position to be in, and only you know how you feel about it all-whether to continue or not. I am thinking of you and hope that you can come to some definite conclusions about all of this, that will give you some peace.

Big :hugs:! And you know we are here if you need to work all your emotions through!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Oooo OMM... so sorry you have been so disapointed... it is like some sick rollorcoaster isn't it?
> 
> Hey Nikki! Nice to see you again!
> 
> HA have a lovely time in FL... we have a place over there and love to visit.... if you are going anywhere in the world to cheer up.. it has to be there!
> 
> Twinks... so happy hamster is still here! Food then poop is generally a good sign! LOL
> 
> Hey all! I am so sorry that I forget people... got so much on my mind lately.... scan day today.... am hoping for a nice thick juicy endometruim!

Fingers crossed for a good endometrium Pad!!!! Let us know how you get on!
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

OMM :hugs::hugs: I keep you in my prayers daily and hope the compassionate care comes through ok or that God is working in his mysterious ways and you will still be blessed with a LO one day :hugs::hugs:

Padbrat - FXed for a juicy lining for you when you have your scan x

Silverbirch - I've had limited testing done so far and not having any treatment and probably won't be as we don't qualify on the NHS and we don't have the funds. So I'm losing weight and praying we're blessed. But if you have been trying for more than 6 months you are entitled to start getting testing done to see if all is ok. FXed it is and your body is just taking a bit of time to bless you :hugs::dust:


----------



## missyt

Padbrat, fingers crossed! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## sunny74

HI Ladies
Havent had time to read all previous posts, it does move quick here doesnt it?

Just to update my situation, i was due to go in for a d&c this morning, but passed what i thought was the sac literally minutes before leaving the house, so they scanned me and i didnt have to have surgery so i'm pleased in a way.
Also they have taken blood and will do all the chromosoem testing etc..

I saw a lovely consultant, who said she would refer me to the RMC (recurrent miscarriage clinic) at st marys in london if i want, they are the best in europe apparantley and have an 80% sucess rate. Unsure yet whether to go, i need to find out if they do any more tests than i am having here, london is long way for me 6 hr drive!
In myself i'm feeling alot better, just want to fast forward time so i can ttc again, scares me shitless the thought of being pregnant again but feeling confident that it will happen for us when it is meant to.

sending positive ness to you all
:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sunny so pleased you avoid surgery which seem to remember you saying you'd prefer not to have but so sorry you had to lose your baby at all :hugs: It's good you can get a referral to St Marys if you wish. 

I hope you heal in all ways soon and get your viable BFP which will go to full term soon :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sunny, agree with what Wooly said. Maybe if you can just get in one visit to that clinic then you can decide if it is worth pursuing as they may be able to give you some valuable extra info if they have such a good success rate :hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMM, I so hope that the compassionate care comes through for you sa you so deserve it. It would be lovely for you to have that try at IVF. You have given so much help and support to others here as well as keeping us on the whatever wagon and regaling us with your tent antics :haha::haha: so I really hope that you get your LO sometime soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Padbrat, FX for a top quality lining there :thumbup:

Nikki :hi: welcome back, I remember your name from before, I wish you luck with the new treatment :hugs::hugs:

:hi: and :dust: to everyone else


----------



## twinkle1975

My OPKs arrived - roll on day 11!!!

Pad - fingers & toes crossed here too!

Love and big cuddles to everyone xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome to Constance and SilverBirch! :hi: I'm glad you ladies found us.

Butterfly, I'm glad OH has agreed to give it one more go. I suspect he wants this baby as much as you do and he'll find a way to keep going. :hugs:

Lou, I don't think I knew you were busy finishing your degree! (I probably did and just forgot - blonde moment!) I bet you feel great getting that final exam behind you. :happydance:

Welcome back Nikki! It's great to see you again. :flower: Totally understand the need to step back from BnB - I think we've all been there at various times. 

OMM, I am just speechless at the roller coaster ride you had yesterday. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry for the miscommunication between you and the clinic. I am not giving up on the compassionate care possibility just yet, and I understand how devastated and emotionally exhausted you must feel. Big, big, big hugs. :hugs:

Pad, FX'd for a beautiful thick cushy lining!! :thumbup:

Sunny, it's good to see you again, and I'm glad things are moving along for you. From what I've read about St Mary's on the recurrent mc thread (over in the mc support area), it seems that most ladies only actually have to go there in person once or twice. It might be worth looking into, at least. Hopefully your consultant would be able to forward the results of yesterday's bloodwork to St Mary's and eliminate the need for you to have the same tests twice - it may save you a trip there. I completely understand how terrifying it is to think of being pregnant again, and I have no words of comfort to offer on the subject other than you are not alone. :hugs:


Thanks to all of you for your support. I called the clinic yesterday to get set up for a new cycle right away - I have my first scan this afternoon. But as soon as I got the call back from my nurse that she'd ordered the drugs for me, I got anxious again.... Part of me is so emotionally exhausted that the thought of taking off from ttc until after our big January vacation is _really _appealing to me... and part of me is scared of taking 4 months off. I wish there was some easy answer to all of this. :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: HA that is a tough decision as to whether to take a break or not, I guess you just have to go with your gut feel :hugs:


----------



## sushipat

Some days we just are more sensitive, right?

I wasn't feeling that great in the morning, just thinking 'I don't want to be here' (at work eheh) ... now went to the bathroom and I'm spotting...buaaaaa

It's strange, because the af is only to arrive on the 19th...on the 13th is too early :(

Last cycle was the same, it should appear on the 20/09 and I started spotting on the 15/09, lasted 3 days, then stopped, and the full flow appeared on the 21/09... what is happening to my cycles ?


Good luck to all you gals!


----------



## sunny74

Macwooly said:


> Sunny so pleased you avoid surgery which seem to remember you saying you'd prefer not to have but so sorry you had to lose your baby at all :hugs: It's good you can get a referral to St Marys if you wish.
> 
> I hope you heal in all ways soon and get your viable BFP which will go to full term soon :hugs:





Butterfly67 said:


> Sunny, agree with what Wooly said. Maybe if you can just get in one visit to that clinic then you can decide if it is worth pursuing as they may be able to give you some valuable extra info if they have such a good success rate :hugs::hugs::hugs:




HappyAuntie said:


> Sunny, it's good to see you again, and I'm glad things are moving along for you. From what I've read about St Mary's on the recurrent mc thread (over in the mc support area), it seems that most ladies only actually have to go there in person once or twice. It might be worth looking into, at least. Hopefully your consultant would be able to forward the results of yesterday's bloodwork to St Mary's and eliminate the need for you to have the same tests twice - it may save you a trip there. I completely understand how terrifying it is to think of being pregnant again, and I have no words of comfort to offer on the subject other than you are not alone. :hugs:

Thankyou thankyou ladies, think i will definately consider going to st marys, just maybe to get the tests i cant get done here. will have a word when the consultant phones.

I've been reading that during all these tests for recurrent miscarriage you shouldnt be ttc, at the moment i feel like i want to ttc again asap, but i guess that is a natural reaction...


----------



## missyt

HA, like Butterfly said, go with your gut. You must be leaning more one way than the other. Only you can make this decision and need to feel good about it. 

AFM, my insensitive, former BF emailed me yesterday and I didn't even open it and forwarded to DH. The fact that I have anxiety when I see an email from her isn't good. DH told me he responded to her and told her I need space, I'm going through a tough time right now and we've invested too much time and money into having a baby and doctor's orders are for me to be stress free during my IVF cycle. I didn't ask anymore detail because frankly, I dont' care. All he said was that she was only thinking of herself and he doesn't think she is all that smart of a person in general. I'm not sure what else he found out but he was all fired up about how she didn't let her DH know she was trying for a baby right now and how wrong that is. DH's ex did the same thing to him when he was 22. He told her he wasn't ready for a child and she still got off the pill anyway and got pg. I just feel a lot better that I don't have to worry about hearing from her and having another panic attack. DH and I talked about it and it was a panic attack I ended up having the other night after she told me she was pg. I never had one before so I didn't know what was going on. Some friend. I'm not going to worry about it now. I'm going to worry about me.


----------



## constancev18

Skye, that was very nice of you. A gentleman was looking for his wife at the library yesterday. They were supposed to meet there but she hadn&#8217;t shown up and she had been having memory problems. He was frantic as I would have been. Bless you!

Padbrat, keeping my fingers crossed for a nice thick endometrium.

HA, enjoy Florida. Ttcing doesn&#8217;t get to monopolize all the days of the month&#8230;just 75% of them. ;)

My opks arrived yesterday, too so I'm all set to test. Today is cd6 so I'll start testing in 2-3dys. I called my RE yesterday thinking I needed to get more labs since mine are at least 3 yrs old but they said I was fine. I guess the protocol doesn't change/ivf meds will be the same as the script I have. In'neresting. I have an appt for Nov and were planning to do ivf Dec-Jan.

Thanks for your warm welcome, ladies!


----------



## purplelou

constance - you are so right, this thread really does move fast!

sunny - Im glad for you that you didn't have to go with the D&C, I know that we are still TTC whilst waiting for blood test results, I discussed it with my haematology consultant who understood that with my "advanced years" (bless him) I didn't feel like I had time to waste, I suspect your blood tests would be similar to the ones I had, he just said that if I managed to get pregnant before my next appt , to call him and he would set up an early appt and try and rush the bloods, so that could be what you do whilst waiting xx

Pad - how strange this is, but I am also hoping your endometrium is thick and and juicy! - not something you get to wish someone often! lol

missy - big :hugs: - good on your DH for dealing with your insensitive friend!

HA - yes, I have (now hopefully) finished the degree, I started it for "fun" I don't know what I was thinking lol. how long till your trip?? I think that the decision on whether to go ahead or not will be the right one whichever you choose, because it's the right thing for you!

OMM - how are you doing today sweetie, yesterday was like a giant gut punch, I am so sorry. I am still holding onto the Comp, Care programme. would it help if we lobbied them?? and all wrote emails about how wonderful andcompassionate you yourself are??

twinkle - ohh!! OPKs - it's like science in the bathroom :D

wooly - have the dvd's arrived, how's the burlesque going?

big :hugs: to you all - never, northstar, bear, forever, lava, skye, butterfly, FM (and anyone Ive missed - so sorry!)


afm - have enjoyed a normal (ish) day at work today, and I am so ready for the weekend. I think O day is today, DH knows and I have told him to save some energy today :D


----------



## Macwooly

Purple - the dvds are still on route from the US :( Or maybe customs have seized them are having fun watching them :) Hopefully here soon - FXed


----------



## twinkle1975

Missy - glad your DH sorted out the email for you - your BF really does sound like a bull in a china shop!!!
Constance glad the road ahead seems clear for IVF!

I got my OPKs in the post this afternoon - I've asked this in my journal but I'll check with the clever people here too - AF started on Sunday but I only got red blood yesterday - which day do I count as CD1 - just checking????


----------



## Butterfly67

just wanted to say Missy that it was a great idea to get your Dh to deal with the email - and it sounds like he did it well. So yes, now try and forget about her and look after yourself :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Twinkle I always count the day I get red blood flow as CD1.

But not 100% sure if that the correct way of recording it through.


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> just wanted to say Missy that it was a great idea to get your Dh to deal with the email - and it sounds like he did it well. So yes, now try and forget about her and look after yourself :hugs::hugs:

^^^ What she said :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I got my OPKs in the post this afternoon - I've asked this in my journal but I'll check with the clever people here too - AF started on Sunday but I only got red blood yesterday - which day do I count as CD1 - just checking????

My RE said the first day of full flow counts as cd1, so the first day you need a pad/tampon instead of just a panty liner. Smearing when you wipe and spotting don't count. Some Drs will tell you that if full flow starts after noon, then count the following day as day 1... I still count it as day 1 unless full flow starts after dinner.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I leave for FL three weeks from today. DH leaves several days earlier to get the work portion of the trip done - I'm joining him for a long weekend there. We're going to Universal Studios because we're big Harry Potter nerds and we want to go to HP World there! :blush: :haha:

The problem with making a decision about whether or not to do an IUI this month is that I change my mind about it several times a day.... 

Missy, well done on just forwarding that email without reading it. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

HA so jealous as a HP nerd too :)


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Sunny, agree with what Wooly said. Maybe if you can just get in one visit to that clinic then you can decide if it is worth pursuing as they may be able to give you some valuable extra info if they have such a good success rate :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> OMM, I so hope that the compassionate care comes through for you sa you so deserve it. It would be lovely for you to have that try at IVF. You have given so much help and support to others here as well as keeping us on the whatever wagon and regaling us with your tent antics :haha::haha: so I really hope that you get your LO sometime soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Padbrat, FX for a top quality lining there :thumbup:
> 
> Nikki :hi: welcome back, I remember your name from before, I wish you luck with the new treatment :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: and :dust: to everyone else

Awwww thanks honey your so sweet, and dont worry i will pop on every once in a while to make sure you are all on the whatevers wagon, i am now the permenant driver of it, and LOL, yeah my tent antics, i so want to go camping again lol.


----------



## twinkle1975

oh oh oh I want to go to HP World!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> I leave for FL three weeks from today. DH leaves several days earlier to get the work portion of the trip done - I'm joining him for a long weekend there. We're going to Universal Studios because we're big Harry Potter nerds and we want to go to HP World there! :blush: :haha:
> 
> The problem with making a decision about whether or not to do an IUI this month is that I change my mind about it several times a day....
> 
> Missy, well done on just forwarding that email without reading it. :hugs:

Oh how fun, i was at the Universal Studio's last October, and it was so much fun, just love those parks, if you get the chance to go to the old park you have so got to go see the Shreck 4D omg tooo freaking funny!!!!! Awww man i so want to go back there again, when we went they were closing the parks early at 6 for Halloween Horror nights so we did not get to see everything in the new park, its a lot of walking but you will enjoy both parks so much!!

As for waiting, or doing another cycle right away, honey why dont you take a month off, just one cycle, and then see how you feel, i really believe if you rush it and are not ready, it wont work, and then you will be even more upset, right now you have to deal with your fear of getting pg and losing another one, and your heart will tell you when its ready to handle that, for me most of the time its was one or two cycles, when we lost itty bean at 9 weeks, that one took me 6 months before i could even think about doing another treatment. I believe that when your wanting to do it again, is the right time, not when you think you should be hurrying up. A couple of months are not going to make a difference, and it gives your body and your mind a chance to heal. Big hugs to you honey!!:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey ya lovies!

Purps.. are you doing a degree? How clever and brave of you... I am afraid I joined the herd ay 18 and did mine... scraped through as was partying way too much!

OMM I am with Twinks... who is very clever too... or will need to be with those OPKs cos I can never use em... we could all email CC program and bully them into giving you the funding... Twinks.. roll them sleeves up!!

Hey Butterfly... got all crossed for you and this cycle... I am with HA I think that you will find BF will just carry on doing more cycles.. he just had a wobble..

HA have a fabulous time in FL. Sounds like there will be a few jealous ladies here when you tell us about HP land... would it help if I told you parts were filmed near where I live? LOL

Skye and Lava... hugs to you and your bumps!

Welcome new ladies!

AFM well I had my scan in a lovely private clinic on Wimpole St... oooo private does get you luxeries like seeing your womb in 4d! Most disterbing I can tell you!

So I asked the sonographer before hand what she would expect to see for someone on day 13 using the meds I am on. She said we need to see an endometruim of min 5mm to 10mm and ovaries doing nothing much.... when she measured I had a lovely juicy endometrium thickness of 7.8mm and my right ovary had 2 follies - 1 at 9mm and 1 at 5mm which she said wouldn't amount to anything and were not a problem.... doesn't that sound wierd to all you lovely IVF ladies.... not wanting any follies! So all in all I am happy so far. Sonographer said all was well.... have forwarded the report to my Doc and see what he says!


----------



## FutureMommie

Pad- So awesome that your sono was good, sounds like you are well on the way!

Omm- SEnding major ((((hugs)))) your way!!!

Macwooly- how are you hun?

Sunny74- no surgery that is great even though I know that doens't make you feel tons better.

Twinks- yay for the opk's FX

Sushipat- Sorry that AF reared her ugly face

Missyt- great move sending the email to dh for him to respond. It doesn't sound like your friend gets it at all. She knows what you are going through and still sending you email? Really?????

Constancev- welcome if I haven't said that already! Good luck with iVF

HA- I am soooo sorry you got a bfn and I can totally understand the going back and forth, it's like you want a break, and you need a break but if you take a break you still aren't satisfied becuase you feel like you should be doing something. It would be so much easier if someone should just tell you what to do. Ugggh decisions decisions, you should do whatever allows you to enjoy your trip to the fullest. 

afm- I'm not sure where I am in my cycle probably somewhere around cd12-13 so I should O this weekend. I'm not opking or anything, just bd'ing whenever the urge hits us but still trying. We aren't giving up!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Yay FM... don't give up!! Keep the faith chick.... as I said to HA when you find it hard to we will keep the faith for you x

Sunny - nothing will make any of this better for you and you will have good days and bad... allow youself to grieve don't try and jump straight back into normal life. The sorrow will just rear its head when you least expect it if you do... xx

Missy am feeling that we need to get Twinks over to you to roll her sleeves up at the supposed friend of yours.... alternatively you could do as you are and ignore her!


----------



## Macwooly

Padbrat so pleased on your scan results :) Not sure I'd want to see my uterus in 4D though :)

FM :hi: Glad your still trying all be it a more relaxed approach. 

I'm doing a similar thing considering we can't get referred to an FS till I lose some more weight. I'm sort of enjoying not charting or POAS although it does mean I can only guess when AF is due but thankfully my cycle only varies by 2 days :) We'll know this weekend if AF is visiting or leaving me be for 9 months :)


----------



## padbrat

Mac I am gunning for AF to leave you alone for 9 months!! FX FXFXFFFXFXFXFXFXFFXFXFFXFXFXFXFFXFXFFXFX!!!!


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, DH made the same exact bull in the china shop remark!

HA, jeaouls about HP world. I'd love to go too! DH got me into HP!

Padbrat, Yay!!!! Sounds like good news. Keep staying positive.

FM, DH has really gone in protective mode with me lately. I'm very grateful that he recognizes how delicate I am right now. Oh, and on with the bding for you!


----------



## sunny74

purplelou said:


> sunny - Im glad for you that you didn't have to go with the D&C, I know that we are still TTC whilst waiting for blood test results, I discussed it with my haematology consultant who understood that with my "advanced years" (bless him) I didn't feel like I had time to waste, I suspect your blood tests would be similar to the ones I had, he just said that if I managed to get pregnant before my next appt , to call him and he would set up an early appt and try and rush the bloods, so that could be what you do whilst waiting xx

I think for recurrent miscarriage they want you to wait in case they find anything, so they have time to do something about it i guess, i dunno, OH is happy to wait a few months, i'm not so patient...

Tonight could be the night for you, good luck :happydance:



FutureMommie said:


> Sunny74- no surgery that is great even though I know that doens't make you feel tons better.

It will last longer now i havent had the op, they said i will probably bleed for a couple of weeks and its going to be heavy, but i'm still glad my body did one thing its supposed to, i'm now not quite so angry with my body.

Good luck this weekend, i hope its your lucky one 



padbrat said:


> Sunny - nothing will make any of this better for you and you will have good days and bad... allow youself to grieve don't try and jump straight back into normal life. The sorrow will just rear its head when you least expect it if you do... xx

Thanks for that, i will try to take time, although i'm finding the things i have learnt through my yoga practice are really helping me deal with this. 

Everything is temporary, life keeps moving no matter what. And dwelling on how we wish things were different only inhibits us from enjoying the present moment. 

I'm just trying to concentrate on that at the moment and taking each day as it comes.

Love to you all ladies xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Just popping in to check on you ladies. My brothers fiance is pg and I got to hear the heartbeat this morning, it actually didn't make me sad or wish it was me. I'm happy for them and oh so excited to meet my nephew in a few months.


----------



## Dwrgi

FM-So glad that you were okay with your brother's fiancee's bb-these things are always a test. Hope you're okay hun? Lots of love, xx

Missy, it sounds like your DH did you proud. I can't believe the nerve of your friend, she really doesn't get it, does she? Out with the old, in with the new, I say!

Sunny, big :hugs: to you hun, xx

Pad, what a strange experience to see the follies. But I love your attitude-onwards and upwards hun! Not long now! And it IS going to work!! :hugs:

Macwooly, big :hugs: to you! How are you doing hun? x

OMM-hope you find time to book a tent break soon!!! Yours sound like fun! How are you? Hope you're okay?? xx

Hi to everybody and big hugs to all!!

Girls-you may or may not have noticed that Wales' rugby team are in the World Cup semi-finals tomorrow morning. Sooooooo exciting!! It's like the night before Xmas! Just hope they thrash the Frogs in New Zealand!!

AFM, hmmm, not a good day, but I'm surprisingly sanguine about it all. I got in touch with my NHS FS a couple of days ago and left a message with her dept that I wanted to take her up on her offer of having the two IUIs I was entitled to if the IVF failed. Well, the fertility nurse got back to me today and she said that it was a big 'NO' from the FS, because of my OH's previous sperm results. I remonstrated and said that he'd had one bad result in five tests and that was due to an infection, that the rest had been borderline or good, and nada. So, I am going to write to appeal, and I shall also write to my MP and AM, if needs be. But strangely, my heart is not in it. I think I'm getting to the point of being done (although I'm sitting here with a hot water bottle on my belly to encourage blood into my uterus.... head and heart syndrome...). Just another knock back in this horrible experience. :shrug:

Anyway, don't let me get you down.... back to the rugby!!! Come on Wales!!

Love to you all,
Axxx
:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone, not much going on here

Just wanted to wish Padbrat all the best of luck with the procedure, really excited for you.

HA sorry about the BFN :hugs: it's great that you have your holiday though, not surprised you are conflicted about whether to take a cycle off, it's a lot of factors to weigh up.

OMM sorry about all your hassles with the meds, I still hope you find an answer :hugs:

Dwrgi :hugs: bloody NHS, IDK, :shrug: we pay our taxes all these years if you were an addict you'd get everything you needed but fertility issues there is so little support and it sucks

FM so amazed at your strength, I would find it hard to be in that situation right now.

Missyt I was so annoyed that your so called friend emailed you again, I'm glad that your OH is being protective and you are taking care of your own emotional wellbeing first and foremost.

AFM I'm sad for a friend who had an MC this week, and having legal hassles with my ex, work is very busy though so not much time to brood which is good.

Big hello to twinkle and purplelou and Butterfly, lavalux and skye, sorry if I've missed other people :flower: I am away with work again next week and won't be around.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> AFM, hmmm, not a good day, but I'm surprisingly sanguine about it all. I got in touch with my NHS FS a couple of days ago and left a message with her dept that I wanted to take her up on her offer of having the two IUIs I was entitled to if the IVF failed. Well, the fertility nurse got back to me today and she said that it was a big 'NO' from the FS, because of my OH's previous sperm results. I remonstrated and said that he'd had one bad result in five tests and that was due to an infection, that the rest had been borderline or good, and nada. So, I am going to write to appeal, and I shall also write to my MP and AM, if needs be. But strangely, my heart is not in it. I think I'm getting to the point of being done (although I'm sitting here with a hot water bottle on my belly to encourage blood into my uterus.... head and heart syndrome...). Just another knock back in this horrible experience. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, don't let me get you down.... back to the rugby!!! Come on Wales!!
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxx
> :hugs:


She said WHAT?!?! :grr: :grr: :grr: Definitely appeal. And send copies of all his SAs with your appeal so that they have proof of his 4 good ones when they decide to change their minds. Because they will. If they don't, our a$$-kickin' group here will roll up our sleeves and make them an offer they can't refuse.

FM, that is really exciting you got to hear the hb, and it feels good to feel good about hearing it, you know? :kiss:


----------



## Mammywannabe

I have just joined the forum, have been ttc a year and nothing! i am 35 and so is hubby!
i got the ball rolling and went for the day 21 approx blood tests and i also got a pelvic ultrasound...im happy now as at least i am getting on with it and not wasting anymore time!



so how is everyone doing???
sending loads of baby dust to all

apologies to somone that posted to me...i will reply when i figure out how to reply to just one!
sorry not tech at all:winkwink:


----------



## constancev18

FutureMommie said:


> Just popping in to check on you ladies. My brothers fiance is pg and I got to hear the heartbeat this morning, it actually didn't make me sad or wish it was me. I'm happy for them and oh so excited to meet my nephew in a few months.

Isn't it funny how there's just no telling how you might react? My brother's fiance is due in Dec and I'm happy for them. No ambivalence at all. And she's 46, I believe so I feel encouraged. On the other hand, when one of my friends became pregnant I felt like crying. Go figure. ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi, yes,, do what HA says, couldn't have put it better! It is outrageous of them to now turn around and say no :grr:

I will also be up watching Wales in the rugby, just for you lol :hugs: - lucky for me it is not quite so early although if I don't get some sleep soon I might just sleep through it anyway :( think I might not be able to sleep because I know that AF is due to arrive literally any minute and I am bracing myself for the cramps and possible puking!


----------



## lavalux

Having trouble sleeping tonight & DH is out blowing off some steam with the guys. Thought I'd check in on my BnB girls. Just want you to know that I prayed for every one of us - for strength & courage to walk this path & asked God to grant us our heart's desire for a healthy baby/babies. Hugs. ;)


----------



## constancev18

Today is CD8 & I'm trying to decide if we should bd every day or every other day. We did CD7 and I haven't had a positive opk yet. I think I'll go with every other day until a positive and then every day, if we can manage it. Blech, I have a lot to do at work so I'm going to try to not let the stress get inside me while still being productive. ;)

Talked to my old doc who performed my lap. hystoroctomy (sp?) and he said my endo was stage 2 but that it should not have returned yet. ok. I'm going to hold onto that.

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## missyt

FM & Constance, its good to be excited for family when there is a pg. I felt the same way when my brother and SIL adopted my neice. They got her as a newborn and were matched up with birth mother early on. When it was close to her due date I was texting my SIL constantly. I couldn't wait to see pics and I absolutely adore my little neice. 

dwrgi, that sounds like a load of crap with your FS. I second what HA says and don't give up. And yes, keep the blood moving in your uterus. You got to keep it baby ready because I know it'll work for you.

Mammywanna, welcome!

AFM, taking it easy this weekend. I just did some yoga and I'm going to dinner with a friend tonight. She's been really supportive with everything I've been going through. I know this is the time I need to stay around supportive people. I have scan on Monday and I should be starting injections on Thursday.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> FM & Constance, its good to be excited for family when there is a pg. I felt the same way when my brother and SIL adopted my neice. They got her as a newborn and were matched up with birth mother early on. When it was close to her due date I was texting my SIL constantly. I couldn't wait to see pics and I absolutely adore my little neice.
> 
> dwrgi, that sounds like a load of crap with your FS. I second what HA says and don't give up. And yes, keep the blood moving in your uterus. You got to keep it baby ready because I know it'll work for you.
> 
> Mammywanna, welcome!
> 
> AFM, taking it easy this weekend. I just did some yoga and I'm going to dinner with a friend tonight. She's been really supportive with everything I've been going through. I know this is the time I need to stay around supportive people. I have scan on Monday and I should be starting injections on Thursday.

Good luck Missy! Hope you had a good time with your friend! Fingers crossed that this cycle will work for you! xxx:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, hope you are all having a good weekend, and doing something nice :hugs:

dwrgi - bah!! to the FS for saying you could have the IUIs and thn saying you couldn't. you should definetly try and speak to him/her directly and if not - appeal!! what a blow!

hi mammywanna - welcome to the thread xx

hope everyone is well, sorry this short, just wanted to pop on quickly and send everyone some :hugs:


afm, well I think O has happened, tomorrow FF should confirm it, I think next month I may start using the CBFM (which I brought just before I got my bfp in august) because my temps are a bit all over the place. I think it's likely to be a bfn this month as poor DH had a stomach bug on the day before and the day of likely OV, so I doubt the BDing we did was at just the right time, never mind. also I have been having a tiny bit of spotting/smearing since af (now CD 14) which I am guessing is related probably to the MC. looking at FF, my next O date should likely fall around or even on our 5th wedding anniversary......my DH said that's a sign (bless him) would be lovely if it were though. anyway, enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## constancev18

Ladies, do you count the first positive opk as the day of ovulation on online software etc, or do you count 1 or 2 dys later as ovulation day? I've gone back and forth, which is messing up my data gathering. :blush:

It's cd9 and I had my first positive opk so hopefully I can make dh think he initiated bd'ing. If that doesn't work I'll just have to be a killjoy and tell him tonight is the night. Ugh. I like for at least one of us to think it's impromptu. ;)


----------



## Dwrgi

constancev18 said:


> Ladies, do you count the first positive opk as the day of ovulation on online software etc, or do you count 1 or 2 dys later as ovulation day? I've gone back and forth, which is messing up my data gathering. :blush:
> 
> It's cd9 and I had my first positive opk so hopefully I can make dh think he initiated bd'ing. If that doesn't work I'll just have to be a killjoy and tell him tonight is the night. Ugh. I like for at least one of us to think it's impromptu. ;)

This is a tough one as you need to detect the surge. Some test twice a day. Generally ov will happen 24-36 hour after the first positive with an opk... I always know mine as I have serious side twinges. Good luck!


----------



## Dwrgi

Yoo hoo! Where is everyone?? Very quiet on here! I hope you all had a great weekend! Wales lost in the rugby semi final, sadly. :cry:

Well girls, my ovulation is all over the place this month-CD16 today, and first faint positive on the opk.... Quite late for me-but have had acu etc. so that may affect it.

Hope you're all well-thinking of you all!

Much love,
Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: yes, is a bit quiet. The :witch: finally landed last night so today is officially cd1 for me. Just trying to get my flight organised to go back to the UK in time for O. Stressing a bit as I need to get all my stuff sold and paint the place in the next week or so - argh!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: yes, is a bit quiet. The :witch: finally landed last night so today is officially cd1 for me. Just trying to get my flight organised to go back to the UK in time for O. Stressing a bit as I need to get all my stuff sold and paint the place in the next week or so - argh!!

Oh dear, so sorry that AF showed. I am thinking of you. But, onwards and upwards! Good luck with your preparations for leaving, it must be quite daunting, but I'm sure that you will be okay! Things always work out in the end!

Take it easy hun!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi, it is quiet, sorry about the rugby Dwrgi, I bet the whole of wales cried at the results :( I would think that ovulation can be affected by stress, and you have had more than your fair share lately,so maybe that's why it's all over the place?? :hugs:


Butterfly - love that little ducky avatar - so cute! anyways, wow - you have a lot to get done, do you have tons of stuff to bring back to the UK? when do you think you might be back for good? good luck with all your preparations. so sorry about that damned witch!!

constance - I have never used OPKs but Dwrgi is wise, so hopefully what she said has helped. Im going to have a go with the clearblue monitor next cycle I think xx

How is everyone else doing today?? did you all have a nice weekend ?

Bug :hugs: and :dust: to all who need it xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Lou!

I am hoping I can pack everything into 3 cases :wacko: - I have a case of stuff I took back and left at the BF's place when I hopped over for the weekend last time. Only thing is you always have more than you think :dohh: Trying to book a flight for 26th Oct at the mo :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi, it is quiet, sorry about the rugby Dwrgi, I bet the whole of wales cried at the results :( I would think that ovulation can be affected by stress, and you have had more than your fair share lately,so maybe that's why it's all over the place?? :hugs:
> 
> Im going to have a go with the clearblue monitor next cycle I think xx
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?? did you all have a nice weekend ?
> 
> Bug :hugs: and :dust: to all who need it xx

Hey Purps, I forgot to say hello. If you have the CBFM, you may as well use it! And I think your DH is very sweet in saying that next month augurs well as it's your anniversary. Hope you're okay hun?
Axxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

constancev18 said:


> Ladies, do you count the first positive opk as the day of ovulation on online software etc, or do you count 1 or 2 dys later as ovulation day? I've gone back and forth, which is messing up my data gathering. :blush:

My RE (reproductive endocrinologist/fertility specialist) said to count the day of the first positive OPK as 0 dpo, to have sex (at a minimum) that day, skip the next day (1 dpo) and have sex again on 2 dpo, and to test at 14 dpo. It is impossible to pinpoint exactly when ovulation takes place, so you count from the first positive opk. It's just easier to say dpo than dpfirstpositiveopk! :haha: But the bigger reason for it is that it is crucial that the sperm be up there _before _the egg is released because the sperm can live there for a few days but the egg can only live for a max of 24 hrs (more realistically closer to 12 hrs) once it's released. So knowing the day of actual ovulation is not nearly as important as knowing the days leading up to ovulation.

It really was quiet on here over the weekend! I barely had a chance to log on because we were out enjoying the weather, and I expected to have to read for hours this morning... where is everyone? Helllloooooooo? echo... echoechoechoecho..... :haha:

DH and I went hiking in another state park yesterday. :thumbup: And Saturday we went to our local orchard for our last apple picking frenzy of the season - I have a lot of cooking and canning to do this week! But it's always fun. We had another weekend of spectacular weather (highs in the upper 70s F) but it's going to change drastically soon - I think tomorrow's high is 48F! I guess it'll be time to turn on the heater....

We decided to go ahead and do another IUI this month, so I started injections on Saturday evening. If this one doesn't work, we're taking a break until February. I bounce around all over the place from ambivalent to terrified to annoyed to cynical to pessimistic to wondering why the hell we even started all this sh*t three years ago.... I am SO over all this. 

Happy Monday, ladies. Hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: HA


----------



## missyt

Butterfly, I'm sorry to hear about AF. Stupid witch!

HA, hiking and apple picking sounds like so much fun! I'm rooting for you on this IUI. 

AFM, I had my "day after I stop the pill" appointment today with the RE. If all is good I start injections on Thursday. I'm freaking out a bit because they never called me with my AMH results so I asked the nurse. She acted surprised that the doctor didnt' call me. She said when she got them back she let the doctor know and to have him call me with the results because she doesn't know a whole lot about that test since its kind of new. She said not to quote her but she thinks my results were 0.4. I just looked it up online and that is bad! And really bad for someone my age. AMH tells you what your ovarian reserve is and I read that it can affect how many eggs your produce and if I don't produce enough of eggs my IVF cycle can get cancelled. Does anyone know anything about this AMH test???? Help!


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Butterfly, I'm sorry to hear about AF. Stupid witch!
> 
> HA, hiking and apple picking sounds like so much fun! I'm rooting for you on this IUI.
> 
> AFM, I had my "day after I stop the pill" appointment today with the RE. If all is good I start injections on Thursday. I'm freaking out a bit because they never called me with my AMH results so I asked the nurse. She acted surprised that the doctor didnt' call me. She said when she got them back she let the doctor know and to have him call me with the results because she doesn't know a whole lot about that test since its kind of new. She said not to quote her but she thinks my results were 0.4. I just looked it up online and that is bad! And really bad for someone my age. AMH tells you what your ovarian reserve is and I read that it can affect how many eggs your produce and if I don't produce enough of eggs my IVF cycle can get cancelled. Does anyone know anything about this AMH test???? Help!

Hi Missy, I know a little bit about amh, as I too have been grappling with low amh!! Basically, it is not an indicator at all of egg quality, more suggestive of how many eggs they may get through stimms. If it is 0.4, my guess is that they will go for max drugs and hope to get 1-2 eggs, hopefully more. There is no getting away from the fact that clinics and websites will tell you that IVF success tends to be dependant on egg numbers-the more eggs you produce, the better the success rate. It's simply down to the maths. More eggs and they can 'afford' for some not to fertilize as you'll have others 'in reserve' that may fertilize. I recently read somewhere that low amh suggests old poor quality eggs, but in all my reading, this isn't the general consensus, so phew. I have also heard and read a lot about people with low amh having natural cycle IVFs, with perhaps only a few injections given towards the end of the stimming process, and this result leading to success as they don't 'over-cook' the follies and let them develop more naturally. 

If it is 0.4 then you need to be prepared to look at egg quality and making sure that your eggs are the best that they can be. As it takes about three months for egg quality to be affected, experts suggest that you adopt a three months in advance outlook on preparing for IVF. That means a really healthy diet, cut down (or cut out :cry:) alcohol, and perhaps look at vitamins and supplements like Royal Jelly, bee pollen, and also, of course, DHEA! DHEA is controversial as some claim not to have had any effects from using this, but others claim it is a miracle drug with hugely improved egg yields and egg quality following this. You need 75mg per day. I have read that to really reap its benefit, you need to use it for about six months, which is, of course, a lifetime away if you want to have a baby. 

The Zita West clinic in London considers the holistic experience of TTC, and they have pages of information about success in people with low amh. They consider things like, diet, exercise, stress, your relationship, how 'ready' you are to actually have a baby (are your thoughts blocking you from getting pregnant, etc.). If you google her name, you'll come to it. They endorse too, hypnotherapy and acupuncture in treating stress and helping you relax.

What I am heartened by is that I read a fertilty expert comment that thousands and millions of women get pregnant without ever knowing that they have low amh-it is not the be all and end all, so you have to remain positive.

I hope that you are okay, hun. It's amazing they didn't actually tell you the amh result themselves, and the nurse may have got it wrong, but chin up, and focus on baking the very best eggs that you can! 

Sending you big hugs and lots and lots of positive thoughts! And love, of course!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> AFM, I had my "day after I stop the pill" appointment today with the RE. If all is good I start injections on Thursday. I'm freaking out a bit because they never called me with my AMH results so I asked the nurse. She acted surprised that the doctor didnt' call me. She said when she got them back she let the doctor know and to have him call me with the results because she doesn't know a whole lot about that test since its kind of new. She said not to quote her but she thinks my results were 0.4. I just looked it up online and that is bad! And really bad for someone my age. AMH tells you what your ovarian reserve is and I read that it can affect how many eggs your produce and if I don't produce enough of eggs my IVF cycle can get cancelled. Does anyone know anything about this AMH test???? Help!


:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I would try to hold the panic until you find out two things: A) is 0.4 your actual result? (She could have remembered it wrong.) and B) what scale did they use? My dr used a ng/ml scale (results from 0-4), and some use a pmol/L scale (results from 0-15+)... which scale they used will have a HUGE impact on the meaning of your result. I don't know much about it all either, but this website has a pretty easy-to-understand explanation. And this site has a good comparison chart of the two scales out there.

But if you look at both sites, you'll see part of the problem - there is currently no agreement in the field as to what is "normal" and what is "low", etc. Different Drs have different opinions on the matter, and there is no consensus on the matter because, as your nurse said, it's a fairly new test and not a lot of research has been done on it yet. As that first site said, "We do not have a lot of data yet on what to tell couples going through IVF about their AMH results and chances for conception."

IF your nurse remembered correctly and your result is indeed 0.4, and if your dr used the ng/ml (0-4) scale (it seems most US drs do), then I think most clinics would classify that as low. *But low does not mean none.* Don't put the cart before the horse - you're worried about maybe having to cancel a cycle before you've even started stimming! You have a good track record of responding to meds during IUI, so you KNOW that your body is going to produce some healthy, mature follicles on this IVF cycle. You aren't likely to get 20 of them, but NONE of us on here are - only women in their early 20s should expect those kind of numbers. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take a deep breath. Talk to your dr before spending another minute of your energy worrying about this - you might find you have nothing to worry about. Ask him what his expectations are for retrieval. As long as you have more follies than you would for an IUI cycle, I can't imagine they would recommend canceling retrieval. And if for some reason only 2-3 follies develop, you can always convert the cycle to an IUI and know the cycle wasn't wasted. But you're going to be on MUCH higher doses of stims, and I cannot imagine your ovaries, which have proven responses to lower doses of the stims, not responding to the higher doses.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Thanks dwrgi & HA, the nurse called back and said the number was definately 0.4 but she didn't tell me on what scale. She said as far as she knows, it only means they may give me a higher dose of meds towards the end. I'm just worried because she asked if I was still going to do the shared risk program (6 IVF tries for $20K and you get your money back if you don't deliver a baby) and I said yes. She said the doctor asked and he'll probably call me later today. Now I'm worried that I won't be able to do the shared risk because of my low AMH number. Ugh, this is so frustrating. And girls, I did read this test isn't very reliable. You think they'd make everyone do it. That is why this has really thrown me for a loop.


----------



## missyt

So the RE called me and said they are accepting me into the shared risk program but they can drop me at anytime. That is due to my low AMH numbers. I just want to cry right now. He basically told me that low AMH means I don't make as many follicles that will develop into eggs. Well now I know what to tell my mom when she keeps telling me I look young for my age and I'm healthy and there's no reason I can't get pregnant at 37. I'm really trying to stay positive but its so hard. I don't know how to snap myself out of this. I just feel like my clinic doesn't have much faith in my response to the meds. I really wish I didn't sign up to work late because I want to go home, crawl in bed and cry.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Missy - sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Missyt - how is that going to work then if they say they can accept you but can drop you at any time - surely it is a contract at the beginning and if they pull out then they would have to give you your money back anyway. Obviously that is a side issue but that does not make sense to me :grr:

Like dwrgi said I have also seen a lot of stories of people getting pg with a low AMH and also quite a few doctors saying it is not a worthwhile test so please don't get too despondent about it - they would not take you on at all if they did not think you have a chance of succeeding :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Butterfly, if they drop me I do get my money back. When we first went to that clinic the RE told us that they can help 99% of couples. Its hard to believe that they possibly consider me to be in that 1% due to my AMH numbers being low. I'd think they'd discuss donor egg with me first.

Dwrgi, you mentioned stress affecting those numbers. It just so happened I had just flown back in from out of state taking care of my sick dad and dealing with my alcoholic brother. Maybe I'll just try to make myself believe that stress played a role in this.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I agree with Butterfly, honey. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Try to focus on the positive - *they are still accepting you into the program*. His comment about dropping you at any time is just him covering his own a$$. Right now there is no reason to think that is going to happen. If he thought IVF wasn't going to work, he would drop you right now - you would be out of the shared risk program already *and you're not*. That means you have a shot, that at the very least this cycle is a go. 

Go ahead and excuse yourself to the ladies room and cry - a low result is upsetting, and trying to deny that is only going to be more unsettling and make you want to cry even longer. Get it out of your system, and you will be better able to see the positive here: *You are going to have IVF in a matter of weeks.* Game on.

And if the worst does happen and they do drop you at some point, you can find a new clinic. One dr is not the end-all-be-all of IVF, and virtually every one of them offer some sort of shared-risk program. And if you feel this clinic has no confidence in your potential, then maybe they just aren't the right clinic for you. But again, I go back to my first point - *they did not drop you from the program*. So know that you have a back-up plan in place, and then set it aside and cross that bridge *IF *and *WHEN *you get there. *You are not there yet*. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMM, how are you doing? You were on my heart this weekend.... :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Missyt - I'm afraid I am no help with IVF issues or AMH numbers but I wanted to send you lots of :hugs:

Stress can seriously affect the endocrine system in so many ways so I'm hoping you stress levels with your dad and brother have had a temporary effect on your hormone levels.

I'm also hoping you respond so well to the medication regime that you prove the doctors wrong and have a lovely number of follicles and mature eggs.

Lots of :hugs: for now and lots of :dust: for when you start your IVF x


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Missy, it is a real blow when you discover you have low amh. It took me a long time to get over it as I had always believed that our problems were down to my OH's :spermy: and not possibly my old eggs. However, think of the positives. I know of somebody with an amh of 2.0 who produced 10 eggs on 1st IVF and 12 on the 2nd (after DHEA). The thing is that nobody knows how each individual body will respond to the meds until they actually do the IVF. With any luck, you'll get a few good eggies, and, as we all know, it only takes one!! Are you doing ICSI or straightforward IVF? It might be worth investing a little bit more and doing ICSI, so that there isn't the issue of the sperm getting through. 

But, you have got to give it your best shot. For that, you have to BELIEVE that it will work, and that you will be a mummy with your own eggs. It might be worth seeing if there are clinics nearby that specialise in low amh, and go to them. 

Have a cry, though, I did, and it will make you feel better. But it does not mean that it's all over, so hang on in there. So, think positively and GO FOR IT! 

Thinking of you and sending you HUGE hugs!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

OMM sending lots of :hugs: to you :hugs:

HA - I can't imagine what a mix of emotions you are feeling right now but sending lots of :hugs: and lots of :dust: and hoping you IUI gives you a viable BFP which will go to full term x

Butterfly - hope you get all sorted before your flight back to the UK and hope O comes at the right time for you this cycle :dust: Really hoping this cycle is the one :dust:

Purple sending lots of :hugs: to you x

Dwrgi - sending you some :hugs:

Sorry to any ladies I haven't mentioned personally but sending :hugs: to anyone that needs one and :dust: to all wanting some. 

AFM - I'm doped up to the eyeballs on painkillers due to pulling a muscle in my back this morning :nope: The old :witch: got me at the weekend and not sure how well this cycle will work as my DH is working away for the next 4 weeks (except weekends) so not sure how that lines up for ovulation this time but I'm not too disheartened over it. 

So I'm concentrating on losing more weight and exercise more this cycle and looking forward to my November cycle as my ovulation day in November is being forecast by FF as occurring on the anniversary of me & DH meeting so hoping that means it will be a lucky egg - FXed :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dearest Twinks (Auntie Jackie),

Imagine our surprise when we got our mail today. :cry: :hugs: Thank you SO much for your loving-kindness. The book is just ADORABLE and the outfits we're excited for Amelia to grow into. They are SOOOoo cute. I am one day looking forward to celebrating with YOU as you hold your son or daughter. We continue to pray for you as you walk this frustrating journey and reach VICTORY! :hugs:


----------



## constancev18

Hugs, missyt.

DH became sick last night so we bd'd this morning and I laid down for @ an hr. We also bd'd Fri so I'm hoping we have our bases covered despite missing last night. I'm still receiving 2 strong positive lines on my opk so we'll skip tonight and bd tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes you are surely right, missyt, they would have discussed donor eggs if they didn't think there was a good chance. I know it means nothing but I do have a good feeling that this will work out for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

ETA managed to miss a whole page when posting this :dohh:

Thanks Wooly, I'll be glad when all is done and I get home. Hope the back sorts itself out soon but int he meantime good job you have DH's painkillers :hugs:

MA - another gorgeous pic of Amelia :hugs: :awww:


----------



## Macwooly

Mommysangel - Amelia is adorable and I know you will be cherishing her every day :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you ladies. Macwooly...we're so grateful for her. We'll never take her for granted. Our 10 year journey brought us here. I was also aware of someone who lost her baby the day before Amelia arrived who had a cerclage and still lost her baby from preterm loss. It makes me more grateful and more aware of the gift I have. It didn't come easy as for most of us here in this forum....but in the end, she was worth every bit of pain in my life for this little glimpse of heaven. 

I continue to pray that same for everyone else trying.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning All!! How are you today? I hope that everybody is okay?

Macwooly, so sorry that AF got you-I hate the witch. But, like Purple, November sounds like a very romantic time to get successfully BDing, so huge :thumbup: with that!! Also, good luck with the weight loss, I admire your perseverance. I follow the seafood diet religiously-I see food, and eat it... I am hopeless. I hope that your back is better-I think you've said before that you have back trouble. Hope it rights itself soon. Big :hugs:.

Pad, only two days to go and then it's CYPRUS!! Wehey, so excited for you! I am going to be crossing all fingers and toes for you!! Huge HUGE HUGE  :hugs: and :thumbup: to you!!


MA-so glad to hear that all is well-it definitely does sound like a slice of heaven! Enjoy every second of it, although I'm sure that you already are!

Missy-how do you feel today, hun? I know that it's a huge shock to the system to get a result like that, but you must remain positive. I know that a number of clinics hold no store by the amh results, and just gauge how each individual responds to stimms. You are in this to win it, so don't give up now. I am sending huge :hugs: to you. :flower:

HA-I am glad that you have decided to go straight back into IUI. I think you're on a roll, so go with it. I think the more time you have away from asssisted conception, the harder it is to get back into it, so fingers crossed that this cycle will be the one for you! Good luck hun!

Butterfly-how's the packing going??? Hope that the end is in sight. It will be worth it when you're back in the UK and can get settled and sorted. Thinking of you hun!

Never-where are you? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you're okay hun?? xx

Hello Twinkle, Chris, North Star, Manuiti, Lava, Keekee, Constance, FM, Purple, Titi and everybody else I may have forgotten!

I have cut and pasted the post below, which I had in August after my failed IVF-what do you think of it guys? I saw it again when I went through my message folders. I'm not sure about the 'your time will come' bit. I think it's very creepy. Should I report it, or am I over-reacting (Who? Me? Never!!) 

At home with a dodgy belly today, plus I was up half the night with Gwydion Gwyn the Husky King who was ill, so am shattered too. Am pretty certain that I ovulated late last night or in the early hours of this morning, according to the cramping I had. Luckily, OH and I :sex: last night, so fingers crossed that the timing is right. Quite late for me-perhaps acu, stress?? Who knows... So, in an effort to relax today, I am in bed with a hot water bottle and the cat. I'm trying to cut back on candida banned foods, and finding that my system is more sensitive than normal. Is this normal??? 

Anyway, love to you all, and huge :thumbup: that we all get our richly deserved BFPs soon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Your IVF story is gutting me....
Hi there, I've not been on BnB a long time, but I've been following your posts here and there. I'm all about the 2 eggs. What did you do before IVF and during IVF to help make it successful? I have friends who've done it with and without success, but I know what helped them and have a knack for picking out good herbal or chemical routes.

You don't know me from Adam, so it's ok if you don't want any input. Your time will come.

*SS*


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I'm doing better today. I'm honestly not putting any faith in the AMH result because it doesn't makes sense to me or DH whatsoever. Theres a reason many clinic don't use that test and feel like its another means of the clinic trying to cover themselves and their oh so wonderful success rates. I saw a woman in there before me and oops, they left her information up on the screen. Her diagnosis said diminished ovarian reserve. Like I said, I put no faith in those numbers or they would've relied on them when we were going through the initial workup to find out why we weren't conceiving instead of diagnosing us as unexplained. It also doesn't make sense to that your numbers were low when you made some good eggs on your first IUI. Also, all the reasons why I supposedly have a low number don't even apply to me. So like I said, I'm not going to justify it anymore and I'm not putting faith in that test. My nurse called me in the afternoon and told me to start my injections on Thursday. Another reason I don't put faith in that number, if it was so important they shouldn't have perscribed me those meds and had them sent to before my results came back. I'm putting it out of my mind and going back thinking positive and that its going to happen. One of my friends reminded me that a doctor told her she'd never have children and now she has 3. BTW, that post is a little creepy.


----------



## Macwooly

Dwrgi - that post is a little creepy and if it makes you feel uncomfortable then report it :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> dwrgi, I'm doing better today. I'm honestly not putting any faith in the AMH result because it doesn't makes sense to me or DH whatsoever. Theres a reason many clinic don't use that test and feel like its another means of the clinic trying to cover themselves and their oh so wonderful success rates. I saw a woman in there before me and oops, they left her information up on the screen. Her diagnosis said diminished ovarian reserve. Like I said, I put no faith in those numbers or they would've relied on them when we were going through the initial workup to find out why we weren't conceiving instead of diagnosing us as unexplained. It also doesn't make sense to that your numbers were low when you made some good eggs on your first IUI. Also, all the reasons why I supposedly have a low number don't even apply to me. So like I said, I'm not going to justify it anymore and I'm not putting faith in that test. My nurse called me in the afternoon and told me to start my injections on Thursday. Another reason I don't put faith in that number, if it was so important they shouldn't have perscribed me those meds and had them sent to before my results came back. I'm putting it out of my mind and going back thinking positive and that its going to happen. One of my friends reminded me that a doctor told her she'd never have children and now she has 3. BTW, that post is a little creepy.

Attagirl, I like your attitude! Go girl, and let's start thinking of a BFP for you!

I reported SS to adminstrator, as it goes!

Big :hugs:!
xxx


----------



## purplelou

hi ladies, hope everyone is doing ok?

dwrgi - hmm - i would say that "your time will come" bit is probably meant to be reassurring, rather than sinister, maybe someone is having similar experiences and just wanted to relate, that would be my take on it anyways.


pad - I am very excited for you, only a few days and you'll be there, I just hope you get some nice sunshine and time to relax as well as your BFP!

HA - you are such a strong woman, and I am so rooting for you this cycle, this just needs to the one, its the only way I can put it xxx

Missyt - I am definetely no expert in IVF etc, but it seems like a lot of tests which are fairly new (like the amh) are later refined and used in very specific instances, and reading through this section of the forum others with amh readings on the lower side have gotten pregnant, so hope is not lost. I would also guess that if you FS thought there was little or no chance with you, he would have said no immediately with this results, because he would surely want to keep his figures looking good, so on purely a statistics kind of view, it would seem he does believe there is hope xxx

wooly - ouch! Im sorry about your back, I hope it feels better soon. nothing worse than that pain that gets you with every movement.


OMM - are you there?? are you ok?? any news about the compassionate care programme?? I am thinking of you xx

butterfly - 3 suitcases, I am impressed!! there is always more stuff than you think when you start sorting out things, be prepared the weather is going to feel quite chilly I would imagine, when you come back, it's really changed in the last few days x

MA - Amelia is so beautifu! xx

big loves to everyone, and hugs and :dust: also to twinkle, keekee, lava, skye, titi, never, northstar, forever, bear, constance, FM, carole and anyone else I have forgotten (sorry)

no news really from me, plodding along, still having the little bit of spotting (which I bored with now!) but otherwise ok, UK ladies - its very chilly!!


----------



## lavalux

Butterfly,
Best of luck with the move. I'm sure you will be relieved when you are settled.

Pad,
So excited to start this new journey with you. I'm rooting for you.

Ha,
Glad you are doing another IUI. You have success with it ... now we need a sticky bean! PMA! And when you don't feel positive, that's ok too. Hang in there! You can take comfort knowing you are doing everything you can do. It is going to happen for you!

OMM,
Did you talk to the Compassionate Care program folks? Sorry if I missed it. What is the status?

Hey Purple .... Hugs! Stay warm.

Hi to Never, FM ... need to check your journals for updates.

Missyt,
I had low/borderline numbers & was given a diminished ovarian reserve diagnosis by my clinic, but still got pregnant on treatment so ignore that stuff and keep moving forward with your plans. If something they tell you to do in your treatment seems on an instinctive level to be wrong, speak up & ask your doctor b/c he seems to have faith that the protocol can work for you & hopefully will listen.

Wooly,
Sorry to hear about your back. I feel your pain. I am having lots of aching in my ribs, hips & back, which is probably normal with twins, but the pain is enough to make me cry out sometimes. I hope yours starts feeling better soon & you get some relief.

AFM,
Nothing new to report. We have another warm today predicted in Atlanta, with a drop into the 50's tomorrow. I'm excited about cooler temps. Btn work, home projects, and trying to maintain some semblence of a social life with my girlfriends, I am exhausted. I really need to start slowing down. This Sat is DH's birthday. I bought him a gift certificate for a local craft beer market & will take him to dinner on Sat at a great little farm to table restaurant called Cakes & Ale. A beer theme bday this year! My bday is the following weekend. We are just going over to my parents' house for dinner as we are all on a tight budget. 

Hi to everyone else that I didn't address individually! Have a good week.


----------



## missyt

Lava, thanks so much for reassuring me. I remember there was something funky going on with your numbers but I didn't realize they actually diagnosed diminished ovarian reserve. And look, you got twins on your first IUI. You are right, I'm not going to give it another thought or freak out and start driving myself crazy by searching the internet.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## twinkle1975

Brrr - you're right purple - it IS chilly!! I've brought out the slippers!! I'm hoping the rain stops this afternoon as the garage think my car should be fixed by then - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/crossfingers.gif

Dwrgi - hope you're feeling a bit better this afternoon. 

Lava sounds like you've got a lovely birthday planned for your DH - mine would love that!!

Missy - glad the ladies have been able to reassure you somewhat - big hugs to you :hugs:

keekee, lava, skye, titi, never, northstar, forever, bear, constance, FM, carole, OMM, Pad, HA, Never & FM https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Love/love0028.gif (Yay I found a group hug smiley!)


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - having re-read that PM you got, I think maybe it was someone trying to sell you something, since they have a "knack for picking out good herbal " remedies. 

Twinkle - I love that huggy smilie, makes me feel cosy!!


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> OMM, how are you doing? You were on my heart this weekend.... :hugs:

Oh thank you sweetheart, i am doing ok, and i so appreciate you thinking of me.

For all my lovely ladies, thank you so much, i am sorry i have been gone for a bit, i have been lurking and reading just not posting. I found out on friday that we were denied the Compassionate Care program, which was also the same day that AF showed up :cry: so much for having two eggies to catch. So its official, that we are done, the Compassionate Care program turned us down because get this we make too much money, funny since we dont have any money to spend on the meds lol. Its ok though, i guess i was ready to give this up, i was just so tired of doing it, and worrying and wondering about it, its really nice since this is the first time i have truly let it all go. DH and I are planning a vacation for next spring, and right now thats what is keeping us going, especially since i swear we are being tortured with baby stuff, we went out shopping this weekend and everywhere we went there were tons of babies, and every TV program we have watched someone is pregnant lol. We also threw out the two bibs we had hanging up in our bedroom, one said I love mommy and one said I love daddy, and we had a couple outfits that we had bought, i put those in a zip lock bag and put them up in the attic in a keepsake box i have of my baby stuff, maybe one day my niece will have a baby and i will give them to her. I have also taken all the baby websites off of my favorites on my computer, except for this one of course, i wont leave you ladies!! :hugs: but enough of me, i am well, sad but doing ok, and now i will be the permenant driver of the whatevers wagon. I just need a bit more lurking time and then i will be back to support all of you beautiful women.

HA, i am glad your going for another round of IUI, i will keep you in my prayers that you get a super sticky bean.

Dwrgi, honey i would fight for your IUI's stupid people, why do they think they can rule what we do!!

MissyT, honey do not pay attention to that low AMH, my AMH was low too, it was at 0.57, but all my other levels are perfect and normal, my RE said that its not just one that can tell but all the levels, so you just ignore that doctor of yours, and think positive. Only God knows if the IVF cycle will or will not work, not these stupid doctors that take one test and figure its the Holy Bible of everything, they dont know how you will respond to the treatment until they do it, and what gets me is that the only thing the low AMH means to them is that you wont produce a ton of follies, but how do they know that, look at me, i am 44 and the last time i did an IUI, i was 43 and i did it with clomid and 75ml of gonal f for a back up and i had 3 mature eggs, ON CLOMID!! So they dont know shit!!!! :haha: You are going to do this IVF and its going to work, because i said so lol. :hugs:

Purple, Never, MacWooly, Lava, Skye, Twinkle and Butterfly- (dang i know i am missing someone), i love all you ladies, i am here, just kind of quiet for now :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dearest Chris,

I don't really know what to say. I am so sorry about your news. I just want to send you all the love and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: that I can. you have always been so kind and know just what to say to brighten our hearts when anyone is having a down day, and now I am being completely crappy at finding the words,

I am thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

OMM :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!!

Sooo much going on... I don't know where to start!

First things first! THANKS ladies for all of your messages and support.... yes 2 days to go and Hubby is getting more and more excited.... which worries me in case it doesn't work.. and that is a lot of money to waste... still stress definately won't help so am tring not to stress...

Talking about not stressing... Missy as others have already said if they thought yours was a lost cause they never would have taken you onto the programme... so please try not to stress ........ easier said than done I know. Especially when you have illness in the family... 

UK Ladies.... it is flipping freezing... and getting colder!! Brrrr

You sure you want to come back to this cold Butterfly???

MA Amelia is gorgoeus... what a lovely picture!

Lava Birthday celebrations sound lovely! Hope you have a great time!

Twinks love the group hug smilie... where do you find them?

Dwrgi hope you feel better soon... having said that a rest will probably do you a power of good! and I agree that sounds like a sales patter message... don't like it, pleased you reported it!

HA I bet you feel better already for just having made a decision.... and whatever happens you have FL to look forward to.... so win win win situation!! Cool have it all crossed for ya!

Crap that AF got ya Mac.... sorry chick

Purps that spotting should be stopping soon..... though it is a real drag isn't it?

Hello to everyone else!! xx


----------



## padbrat

OMM hun... so sorry our posts crossed... I am so sorry that you have had such a double does of crap news... I can completely understand your frustrations as despite losing 6 babies in the last 5 years (since I was 34) I have been told I am not allowed to have any of the free fertility treatment (IUI or IVF) on the NHS which everyone is entitled to cos I am now too old!!! Makes me so mad cos I wasn't too old when I had my first losses but then I was told that it was bad luck and to keep trying... now I am 39 and I am too old for the NHS to help, but they do admit it is not bad luck but my chromosomes...... ARGGGHHHHHHHHH ..... so I completely know where you are coming from!

It is no wonder you are feeling like hiding away a little at the moment... we underdstand and we will still be here when you feel OK about posting regularly again x


----------



## lavalux

OMM,
:cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Chris, I really don't have the words to express how my heart is hurting for you. It seems so cruel that 99% of this process is out of our control. Please take all the time you need to grieve, and if it's too painful to be around us, we understand completely. I hope in time you can find some comfort in knowing you and your DH did everything you could do, and I hope time will dull the edges of the pain and sadness. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, first follie check is tomorrow morning. And no, I'm not really feeling much better about this one. I know it sounds ridiculous, but to be perfectly honest, I kinda hope it doesn't work... I'm just tired, weary, battle-fatigued - I need a break. And the holidays are really causing me a LOT of anxiety for the first time in my life. Partly because January marks 3 years... partly because when we started IUIs at the start of the year, there was no way in hell I thought we'd STILL be in treatment at the holidays... partly because if this cycle works, we will be 6 weeks along at Thanksgiving and there's no way I'm traveling away from my dr at 6 weeks and the knowledge I can get checked at any time if I'm afraid something is wrong, but since my family have all decided they're not traveling this year, DH and I will be all alone... idk... I'm having a down day and I'm dealing with a lot of sh*t floating around in my brain. 

I had counseling this morning and tried to describe it this way - when I went for the first check last week before starting the meds, as I drove to the clinic I felt like part of me was kicking and screaming and pitching a fit and being dragged to the clinic by the hair... and part of me was dragging the screaming part by the hair, telling that part to just suck it up, if you want a baby this is what you have to do, so SUCK IT UP. Quit your complaining and do what you know you have to do.

Like I said, I'm just weary and I need a break. I will get through this cycle and I will be relieved when it ends. Whatever. :shrug:


----------



## constancev18

OMM, I'm so sorry to read your news. I wish those who made decisions based on certain criteria realized that some criteria do not measure people's circumstances accurately. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## constancev18

Tues was 1 dpo (I think) and the 3rd dy of positive opks. We bd'd O day and 3 dys before so I'm hoping everything works out. I'll test around 11/1.


----------



## Macwooly

HA :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Chris, how are you? I wondered where you were. I am so sorry to hear your news and sending you huge hugs and lots and lots of love. Purple is so right-you are always here with a positive word and know just how to lift our spirits, it doesn't seem fair that somebody with so much to give, just can't be given the help that she so deserves. 

Bureaucracy and administrators-boo hiss hiss hiss. Like I said a while ago, this is essentially down to the haves and havenots, and if we are not millionaires, then doors are slammed in our faces. How is that right??

I am hoping that you can find some peace from all of this. I have read on another thread of the 'purgatory' of trying to conceive, and understand what they mean. It is a battle, and there are times when we just have to call it a day. I think that your niece will be very grateful of your baby box, and it shows you for who you are, somebody with so much to give. Spend time now focusing on you and your life and what you want to do next. But, be kind to yourself, you didn't do anything wrong, you tried your very hardest, you have nothing to regret.

I hope that you will not leave us, but I can understand if you need time away. We shall be here for you whenever.

Thank you so much for all the help that you have given me over the last few months, I have really appreciated your warmth and your calm. 

Lots and lots of love to you,
Amanda
xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, first follie check is tomorrow morning. And no, I'm not really feeling much better about this one. I know it sounds ridiculous, but to be perfectly honest, I kinda hope it doesn't work... I'm just tired, weary, battle-fatigued - I need a break. And the holidays are really causing me a LOT of anxiety for the first time in my life. Partly because January marks 3 years... partly because when we started IUIs at the start of the year, there was no way in hell I thought we'd STILL be in treatment at the holidays... partly because if this cycle works, we will be 6 weeks along at Thanksgiving and there's no way I'm traveling away from my dr at 6 weeks and the knowledge I can get checked at any time if I'm afraid something is wrong, but since my family have all decided they're not traveling this year, DH and I will be all alone... idk... I'm having a down day and I'm dealing with a lot of sh*t floating around in my brain.
> 
> I had counseling this morning and tried to describe it this way - when I went for the first check last week before starting the meds, as I drove to the clinic I felt like part of me was kicking and screaming and pitching a fit and being dragged to the clinic by the hair... and part of me was dragging the screaming part by the hair, telling that part to just suck it up, if you want a baby this is what you have to do, so SUCK IT UP. Quit your complaining and do what you know you have to do.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just weary and I need a break. I will get through this cycle and I will be relieved when it ends. Whatever. :shrug:

Hey You! 

How are you today? Just thought I'd say, don't give up!!! Give this cycle your best shot! I understand exactly what you are saying and know how you feel, and it is completely natural to feel like this, after everything that you have been through. It is hard cranking yourself up again to do 'one more cycle' and I don't think that any one of us thought we would still be in this position when we started out. But, we are in a place where we know so much about our bodies, we can make informed decisions about what to do next, and, of course, we have the prospect that when our babies arrive, they will be so loved because we will have battled for them. 

I can understand how you feel about the upcoming holiday season, but try not to get ahead of worry-focus on now, and developing fabulous follies that will develop into the strongest eggs. It is so important not to find things to worry about, especially whilst you're going through a treatment. So, hunny, whatever happens, happens! We can deal with that then, but for now, let's get you back on track to baking the loveliest follicles and think no more than that!

Huge hugs to you and that THIS cycle will be the for keeps cycle!! 

Lots of love,
A
xxxx
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Chris I'm so sorry and disappointed that the programme gave you a negative answer. I am sending you lot's and lot's of hugs. You really are a very giving and warm person. It is such a shame that these people are all about bureaucracy numbers and statistics and they don't realise they make decisions about people's hopes and dreams. Sweetie please don't leave us since I love reading your updates. :hugs::hugs:

Debs I am sooo excited for you guys. It should work, and it will work. Please please please GOD help Debs with this treatment [-o&lt;[-o&lt; I am looking forward to cheering up for you in less than a month. :kiss::kiss: Many kisses and sticky baby dust :dust::dust:

Macwooly how's the muscle? I hate it when i get a stiff neck. It is absolutely agonising. You poor thing. Hope your dates hit the target xx

Butterfly I love your avatar. :))) Little duckling off to open waters! Bit like you with all the overseas moving. :))) Good luck hon. 

Amanda :hugs::hugs: That post is weird. I don't even get why she wrote it or what it means. There was a nasty post in the graduates recently as well. Lot's of trolls walking around BNB nowadays. I guess it's coming up to Christmass. :)

Purple sending you loads of hugs and :hugs::hugs: Are you thinking of any tx by the way? I'm sorry I can't remember were you on an NHS list?

Twinks when is your next consultation? How's the weight loss? Are you near the target?

FM, Keeky, Laura NMG Northstar, all the girls who are lurking and I forgot to mention xxxxxxx

AFM me and Shirin's doing ok. She is doing cute wiggles :) We started doing the shopping now but the flat still isn't sorted. The bathroom was awaiting another quotation. Hopefully will get it today. DH became very annoying about this work. :growlmad: :growlmad: He is demanding many quotations to compare prices which is all well and good but it's now started to get cold and I don't want to be doing this work in -10 degrees. He is tired and busy and not willing to communicate during the day or the evenings. His priority seems to be playing computer games nowadays. Feel like breaking that game cd. I had a go at him this morning and he said he will talk about all that's needed tonight. I'm just worried if the baby comes early I won't be ready. I need someone to kick DH's ass please. Alternatively someone can slap me and say it's fine everything will be sorted.


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> AFM me and Shirin's doing ok. She is doing cute wiggles :) We started doing the shopping now but the flat still isn't sorted. The bathroom was awaiting another quotation. Hopefully will get it today. DH became very annoying about this work. :growlmad: :growlmad: He is demanding many quotations to compare prices which is all well and good but it's now started to get cold and I don't want to be doing this work in -10 degrees. He is tired and busy and not willing to communicate during the day or the evenings. His priority seems to be playing computer games nowadays. Feel like breaking that game cd. I had a go at him this morning and he said he will talk about all that's needed tonight. I'm just worried if the baby comes early I won't be ready. I need someone to kick DH's ass please. Alternatively someone can slap me and say it's fine everything will be sorted.

Skye-everything will be fine, and sorted in no time. Getting quotations is a complete pain in the a£se but will be worth it when you choose your final builder/plumber. It might also be worth playing the 'I'm pregnant and due in no time' card, as that gets them shifting too (so I've been told, obviously!). 

Men and their computer games. It's just nonsense really. They regress to childhood I think, when the going gets tough or they want to relax. Hmm, I have been known to place a stiletto-heeled foot on my OH's mobile phone when he was messing around with that!! Ha ha-that didn't go down very well, but point (ha ha) made!! 

Glad that things are going well with Shirin, and so cute that she is turning into a little wriggler!! My ex BF told me that with her first baby, she was in the bath at around 8 months gone, and she SAW the baby's shape do a complete rotation as she lay there! So weird!

Anyway, lots of love to you and lots of relaxation and rest too!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

just a quick note to say Chris, sending you massive :hug: - I'm so sorry you did not get into the compassionate care programme :cry:

HA :hug: too

padbrat, I have everything crossed and am very excited for you :happydance::happydance:

:hi: everyone else, still v busy with the move...


----------



## skye2010

Woops the beginning of my msg is lost?????? Need to write it again :wacko:

Missy everyone's mentioned what I would say but I will write anway. AMH isn't used in every clinic. It's an indication for drs to decide how much meds they can use along with all the rest of the levels. Your drs clearly don'tx rely on it completely. Do you know what meds you are taking and how much to start with? Your body will show how it will respond very soon.

HA Lot's of good luck and many :dust::dust::dust::dust: I know you want it to happen but you are scared and exhausted. Sweetie Lot's of hugs xxx

I'm sorry i had written a much nicer msg before but I'm late and can't remember now after 20 people called in between. 
xxxx


----------



## skye2010

OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Amanda you gave me a agood full laugh. I'm literally tearing up :))))) I need to dig into my wardrobe and find all the stillettos to see which one would do a more dramatic entrance. Hahaahahahahah!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, first follie check is tomorrow morning. And no, I'm not really feeling much better about this one. I know it sounds ridiculous, but to be perfectly honest, I kinda hope it doesn't work... I'm just tired, weary, battle-fatigued - I need a break. And the holidays are really causing me a LOT of anxiety for the first time in my life. Partly because January marks 3 years... partly because when we started IUIs at the start of the year, there was no way in hell I thought we'd STILL be in treatment at the holidays... partly because if this cycle works, we will be 6 weeks along at Thanksgiving and there's no way I'm traveling away from my dr at 6 weeks and the knowledge I can get checked at any time if I'm afraid something is wrong, but since my family have all decided they're not traveling this year, DH and I will be all alone... idk... I'm having a down day and I'm dealing with a lot of sh*t floating around in my brain.
> 
> I had counseling this morning and tried to describe it this way - when I went for the first check last week before starting the meds, as I drove to the clinic I felt like part of me was kicking and screaming and pitching a fit and being dragged to the clinic by the hair... and part of me was dragging the screaming part by the hair, telling that part to just suck it up, if you want a baby this is what you have to do, so SUCK IT UP. Quit your complaining and do what you know you have to do.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just weary and I need a break. I will get through this cycle and I will be relieved when it ends. Whatever. :shrug:

Oh honey, i so know exactly what your feeling, i had to come out of lurking just to post for you!! I dont know why we have to struggle with this, and all i can offer you is tons of :hugs:. The reason your one half is kicking and screaming is because of what happend before, while your excited that your could get pregnant with this IUI, your so very scared that you will and will have a m/c again. I know, i did that with every IUI, and by the time i got to the last m/c, when we got the positive results, dh and i both went yeah but it wont stick. As for the holidays, honey thats far enough away that you dont need to worry about it now, all i can tell you is what Amanda said to me, take it one day at a time, if you think too far ahead, its overwhelming. I love you honey, and my prayers are with you that you get through this and have a very happy ever after. :hugs: See for me a big part just sighed with relief that this is all over that i dont have to wonder and stress and worry about it. Its not too late though, honey if you really dont want to do this now dont, a couple of months are not going to make that much of a difference, and you will be in a much better frame of mind.


----------



## purplelou

Dear HA, everyone has already said it above, but you are tired out, and so looking ahead at the possibilites if this treatment works, and then looking behind to see how far you have travelled on this journey is just overwhelming. I think your mind is just trying to protect your heart right now, so Ill be hopeful and positive for you. Please take time to rest and look after yourself, and Ill send you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for now xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Argh - BnB hates me today - ok third attempt at a reply!!

OMM - Grrr - I literally stamped my feet when I read your post - it's so unfair!! I know what you mean - we struggle to get by on what we earn but we make too much to be eligible for help with anything. I am SO sorry petal. I'm glad you're still able to talk to us, we're always here for you :hugs:

Padbrat - Tomorrow, tomorrow, we love you tomorrow!! - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/orange.gif 

HA - keep going honey - I know it's really hard. We're all here rooting for you https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cheerleader.gif 

Constance - keeping fingers crossed for you https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/crossfingers.gif

Skye - really glad you & Shirin are doing ok. I've not got a date for another appt atm & the weight loss has ground to a halt - trying to get back on track asap!

Butterfly hope the move is going ok.

Purple - thank you for being so lovely and positive for us all!

The smilies are from here https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/

Love and hugs all round https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif


----------



## padbrat

awwww hello lovely ladies!

Skye hun... please don't stress... you got lil Shirin (have I told you what a beautiful name I think that is) to consider and believe me everything will be OK by the she comes... plus you can use the cash you save on a nice new pair os sky scraper heels to 'accidently' stand on his game!! LOL

HA - battle on babes.... til you know you can't anymore.... try not to think to much into the future... see what happens.... blimy I really should take some of my own advice!!

Twinks... your lil smilies always make me laugh!!

Dwrigi... how are you babes... feeling better?

Butterfly... keep packing hun...! I hate it though! LOL

Purps how you doing?

We fly tomorrow... and I have a horrible cold... and a huge cold sore, apparently a side effect of the steriods... urghhhh ....

Initial appt is Fri and then tx on Monday... prayers, hopes, baby dust and anything else you fancy chucking our way....

BTW I will be UNBEARABLE during the 2WW.... just warning you all!! LMAO


----------



## Macwooly

Padbrat dropping by to say have a safe journey tomorrow and lots and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you x


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Omm- I'm sending major hugs your way, I so wish I had the right words to say.

Pad- FX for you, I'm so excited!!!!

HA- (((((Hugs))))) I understand your thoughts. It will be 4 years in Jan for me and I never thought I would be here. If you need a break then I think you should take it but don't give up, I know you want this way too bad. FX for you! I keep reminding myself that when I am holding that baby all of the trials and setbacks will go straight out the window, so I try to keep plugging along.

ConstanceV- Good luck, I hope the 2ww brings a bfp.

Skye- Glad everyting is going great with your little one, I am giving you a virtual slap, everything is going to be perfect.

Hey to Purple, DWrgi, twinkle, missyt!


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> awwww hello lovely ladies!
> 
> Skye hun... please don't stress... you got lil Shirin (have I told you what a beautiful name I think that is) to consider and believe me everything will be OK by the she comes... plus you can use the cash you save on a nice new pair os sky scraper heels to 'accidently' stand on his game!! LOL
> 
> HA - battle on babes.... til you know you can't anymore.... try not to think to much into the future... see what happens.... blimy I really should take some of my own advice!!
> 
> Twinks... your lil smilies always make me laugh!!
> 
> Dwrigi... how are you babes... feeling better?
> 
> Butterfly... keep packing hun...! I hate it though! LOL
> 
> Purps how you doing?
> 
> We fly tomorrow... and I have a horrible cold... and a huge cold sore, apparently a side effect of the steriods... urghhhh ....
> 
> Initial appt is Fri and then tx on Monday... prayers, hopes, baby dust and anything else you fancy chucking our way....
> 
> BTW I will be UNBEARABLE during the 2WW.... just warning you all!! LMAO

OMG Pad-it's really happening!!! I can't believe! I am so proud of you for getting this far and will be keeping everything crossed that it all goes well!! Believe in it baby!!!

So-huge 

:thumbup::thumbup:GOOD LUCK :thumbup::thumbup:

to you hun-keep us posted, and don't worry about the TWW, we'll be here for you!!

Lots and lots of love,
Axxx


----------



## purplelou

Pad - huge amounts of :dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust: 
and a truck full of loves and :hugs: coming your way! 

I will be thinking about you xxxx


----------



## lavalux

Safe travels & all my prayers & lots of good wishes coming your way, Padbrat! You are on your way to a beautiful :baby:!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Debs, you can use warm water and salt gurgle to fight the cold. Rest as much as you can, sleep well. And consume a lot of veggies. The darker the greens the better it is. I would have suggested some Vit C but I think it actually raises your immune which I'm not sure if it is good or not. But lot's of water and cod liver oil is good. Works as a mild blood thinner anyway. And the cold sore actually doesn't like warmth so a metal teaspoon dipped in warm water pressed against it sometime helps. But you must not let it too hot to actually burn your skin. Good luck sweets. This is it. :flower::flower::flower:Safe journey and loads and loads and loads of good luck :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skye2010

Thank you girls :flower::flower::flower: for all the support. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you all xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Well it is the morning of the flight.... just had to pop by one more time and send mucho luvs to all of you .... thank you thank you thank you!!!! Mwah Mwah!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Well it is the morning of the flight.... just had to pop by one more time and send mucho luvs to all of you .... thank you thank you thank you!!!! Mwah Mwah!!!!!

Mwah Mwah to you too, dahling!!
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pad - safe trip today and wishing you great appointments and treatment! good luck xxx

Skye - DIY and home improvement is very frustrating!! however once you have all your quotes and stuff the work will be done in no time ready for little shirin's arrival, enjoy your shopping - and relax!!

wooly - how is your back feeling now? I hope it's better, I don't suppose the cold weather is helping much either!

butterfly - it's getting really cold now here! pack some woolies!! I scraped my car of ice for the first time today.

HA - big :hugs: coming your way, just for the hell of it!

Dwrgi - how are you feeling at the moment?? I had to snigger at the "stilleto heel through the disc" story hehehe, I may have accidently stood on a music CD of OH, can't remember what it was, but it was dire!!! oops!

Twinkle - you have done absoultely Brilliantly with the weight loss so far, I think it's fairly common to stall now and then, I know I have in the past when Ive been loosing, and it's so frustrating, but you are an inspiration so don't let it get you down!

lava - how are you feeling now? I remember you saying your doc mentioned something about possible bedrest a while ago, do you still think that might happen? I hope not xx

FM - you have got such a lovely positive attitude, and I hope it's "catching" I would love to be as positive as you xxx

OMM - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

:hi: and :hugs: to all, and to keekee, titi, never, northstar, forever, bearlake, manuiti and anyone else I am forgetting xx

afm - still plodding along, FF refuses to confirm O this month so far I am still having a bit of spotting most days (Grrrr) and I am not keen on the cold! My appointment with the haematologist is next wednesday morning to review the lupus anticoagulant (and other) tests I had done, so it will be good to know if there are any further things I needs to do. hope everyone's day is good!


----------



## Macwooly

Purple good luck with your appointment next week :hugs:

Skye hope you get the work completed soon :hugs:

AFM - my back is still bad and I stupidly wasted my time seeing the doctor this morning (not my normal one) who told me to rest and to take ibuprofen for the pain. Well I can't take ibuprofen as it upsets my hernia :nope: So he then said to rest and let my DH do everything for the next few days. Yeap well that's not happening either as he's working away till tomorrow night and I have 4 large dogs who need their walks & meals. I know it's just a muscle strain so I'm trying to rest as much as possible and I know it will be ok soon :)


----------



## purplelou

ouchie wooly!! hope you feels better soon, I felt like I'd crippled myself after shivering with a fever when I had flu (proper big shivers - I felt quite poorly!) a few years back at christmas, it was so painful I struggled to get upstairs without crawling up, in the end I went to sent a chiropractor - and even one session made it feel better (well I could walk up right anyway) might be worth considering ??


----------



## lavalux

Wooly,
Sorry you are still in pain. Isn't it always how it works that when the doctor says rest & let others do.for you, DH or family is tied up and the day-to-day work still needs to get done? I've never tried a chiropractor but might be worth checking out.

Purple,
Good luck with all your tests. I'm.sure you are ready to stop spotting too and start a fresh cycle. And its up to your body so you don't know when that will happen. Hang in there. To answer your question about bedrest, my doctor is ordering a modified work schedule for me beginning the Monday after Thanksgiving. So last Monday in Nov. I will be 29 weeks, 3 days. My boss is letting me work at the office 9-12:30, go home, have lunch & a nap, then continue working at home until 6 pm. I can work from the couch or bed, but not much moving about & no out of town travel. I am happy b/c it means I won't need to take additional leave other than for doctor appts. Hopefully, it will help me keep these babies in longer & reduce my risk for complication like preclamsia etc. Thanks for asking.

Hope everyone is staying warm. It is chilly in Atlanta!


----------



## missyt

OMM, sending big hugs, girl. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think you only know in your heart when its time to just move on. You are a wonderful person and good things will come your way. 

HA, its hard revolving your life around all of this TTC stuff. You are the only one who knows what to do is right. I hope this cycle does work for you and you won't make that 3 year mark. I'm praying for you. :dust:

Skye, I hate when my DH is on computer games too. It drives me nuts. I'm going to be taking Menopur and Bravelle. I'm pretty sure 150 of each mixed together. I start my injections tonight and go for a scan on Sunday.

Padbrat, I'm rooting for you! I'm sending positive vibes and prayers your way!:dust::dust::dust:

Purple and Macooly, I hope you ladies are feeling better! :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- Trust me I have my moments, it's not positivity over here all the time but I do try, it's the only way I can survive this, I'm going on 4yrs of ttc in january but most of all I REALLY do believe that I'm going to have a baby, the million dollar questions is when.

Macwooly- I hope that your back gets better quickly!!!!

Lava- *waving*

Pad- I've got everything crossed for you!

AFM- nothing much going on just hanging out in the 2ww with no expectations.


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies thank you for the good wishes x


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> OMM, sending big hugs, girl. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think you only know in your heart when its time to just move on. You are a wonderful person and good things will come your way.
> 
> HA, its hard revolving your life around all of this TTC stuff. You are the only one who knows what to do is right. I hope this cycle does work for you and you won't make that 3 year mark. I'm praying for you. :dust:
> 
> Skye, I hate when my DH is on computer games too. It drives me nuts. I'm going to be taking Menopur and Bravelle. I'm pretty sure 150 of each mixed together. I start my injections tonight and go for a scan on Sunday.
> 
> Padbrat, I'm rooting for you! I'm sending positive vibes and prayers your way!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Purple and Macooly, I hope you ladies are feeling better! :thumbup:

Good luck with the injections, MissyT! How do you feel about it??

Let's send all the :dust: that we can, your way!

xxxx:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat said:


> Well it is the morning of the flight.... just had to pop by one more time and send mucho luvs to all of you .... thank you thank you thank you!!!! Mwah Mwah!!!!!

Wishing all the luck, love and baby dust I can muster pad! xoxoxo


----------



## lavalux

FM, 
I love your Psalms quote. If being positive during a challenging time was easy, it wouldn't be such a remarkable feat, but your general faith-filled attitude is so inspiring to me. 

I am having lunch today with a girlfriend I've known for years from church who is about to start her second IVF next month after over 3 years of TTC on her own & a couple IUIs. She got pg on her 1st IVF the same time I did with twins, but lost them at 8 weeks. Of course, she has her down days but she is certain that her time is coming ... just in God's time ... and she is positive and grateful for all of her blessings as she waits to be a mom. She says that if she can be a source of strength to anyone going through a similar trial, she is content.

I admire you two so much. It reminds me to do my attitude adjustments when I need them. The other day I was feeling overwhelmed with work stress, family drama over the impending holidays, pregnancy discomforts, and financial worries. I laid in bed and counted down every thing I'm grateful for, everything God has brought into my life, and I felt so much better and realized that things were manageable and I should not be anxious. I prayed for everyone I knew TTCing right now on this Board & here at home. 

When you have a day that feels like a setback or like you are treading water, remember how your compassion and positivity radiates to those lucky enough to cross your path. I count myself as one of those lucky ones!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava- you are making it hard to sit at my desk and keep the tears from falling, thank you so much for your post, today I was having a blah day and you have reminded me to count my many blessing as I wait. I too hope that I can inspire someone, I hope I am not overbearing with my post and my positive attitude I truly do not want anyone to think that I'm bubbly and never have down days because I do I just know that if I dwell in that place that I will not make it thru this process. Your little ones are so lucky to have you, and so is your friend, she sounds truly awesome.


----------



## FutureMommie

Tititimes2 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Well it is the morning of the flight.... just had to pop by one more time and send mucho luvs to all of you .... thank you thank you thank you!!!! Mwah Mwah!!!!!
> 
> Wishing all the luck, love and baby dust I can muster pad! xoxoxoClick to expand...

Tititi- so glad you popped in I figured you were probably lurking! I hope all is well.


----------



## twinkle1975

FutureMommie said:


> Lava- you are making it hard to sit at my desk and keep the tears from falling, thank you so much for your post, today I was having a blah day and you have reminded me to count my many blessing as I wait. *I too hope that I can inspire someone, I hope I am not overbearing with my post and my positive attitude *I truly do not want anyone to think that I'm bubbly and never have down days because I do I just know that if I dwell in that place that I will not make it thru this process. Your little ones are so lucky to have you, and so is your friend, she sounds truly awesome.

You're not at all overbearing!! We SO need your PMA - thank you for keeping us all afloat!


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks Twinkle!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies,

Padbrat i am thinking of you and praying for you!!!

FM honey everybody on here needs your PMA, you are never overbearing with it, and i know i sure appreciate it right now. Normally i am very positive, right now the only thing i am positive about, is that i am being tortured with babies everywhere, i just went into the lunchroom to heat something up here at work and there is a husband and wife with their little son and their newborn baby, ugh!!!!!!

I have a friend here at work that went through her first IVF, she finds out tomorrow if it worked or not, i applaude her for not testing before lol. I am so very excited for her, and so very sad at the same time.

I cannot wait until tomorrow, the sun is supposed to be out, i am so tired of the cold, rain and wind here in Chicago, our high today is only about 45 and the winds are just whipping here, i am already tired of this weather, i want summer back!!

My love to all you ladies, i am lurking, i promis i wont leave, but for now, i am keeping my distance, this is truly so very hard to deal with, my prayers are that none of you ladies have to deal with this, i am praying that each and every one of you has a little one to hold in your arms very soon!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

OMM- I have those days too, especially on the weekends when I'm out and about, I feel like they are stalking me!:wacko:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, I'm feeling okay about doing the injections. I have a happy hour at work I have to leave for soon (no drinking for me). DH is meeting me there and I told him we are only staying an hour so I can go home and wind down for my injections. The nurse told me to take them between 6 - 11 pm. So if I take them at 8 pm tonight, does that mean I have to take them exactly at 8 pm every night until I finish or can I take them tomorrow at 9 pm? I hope you are doing well. Big hugs. :hugs:

FM, as you know, you have always been a source of inspiration for me to have PMA. You are one of the best supporters I know. :kiss:

OMM, you are so sweet. I completely understand needing your distance. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> The nurse told me to take them between 6 - 11 pm. So if I take them at 8 pm tonight, does that mean I have to take them exactly at 8 pm every night until I finish or can I take them tomorrow at 9 pm?

My nurse said to take them within about 45 minutes of the same time each night. So I aim for 9p, and as long as I get them between 8:30-9:30 I don't think twice about it. If you're doing them at 8, one night at 9 should be fine. 

Sorry to post and run, but dinner is on the stove... more later tonight. :hi:


----------



## missyt

HA, thanks! Now that this is getting close I'm starting to get a little nervous and make sure I get it right!


----------



## skye2010

Woolie, ouch ouch!! Do you use any pain releiving cremes? Did your dr prescribe any muscle relaxant cremes at all? They actually work wonders. The stuff you can get over the counter isn't bad, I never had any prescribed stuff in the UK but in Turkey I used to use a prescription one that's really good. Hot and cold patches also not bad. xx

Smooch, smooch Debs xxx

Missy you are good to go. yeeeeaaaah!!! You are starting at a high dose so hopefully you should respond pretty quickly. My clinic told me not to mix 2 different meds in one injection. They said it was probably ok but they didn't recommend it as a precaution in case they react with each other. Does your clinic tell you you can mix them? You have almost 2 weeks of stims than TWW than hopefully BFPPPP :)))

Lois is Lupus anticoagulant an autoimmune issue as well? I googled it and read that Lupus anticoagulant lupus isn't always accompanied by rheumotoid lupus. But I wonder if you can talk to a fertility specialist who is knowledgable about your condition as well since they might be very closely related. I wonder if using blood thinners very early on in the pregnancy (during TWW even) might save you from another mc? Alternatively I wonder if your Haemotologist is knowledgable about the fertility issues? Pls update after the appt. xxx

FM I love your posts and positive attitude. No one can be happy and positive 24/7. That would be either fake or senseless because it is our duty to doubt and question as human beings. But to win a difficult battle we all need hope and belief in ourselves. That's what gives us the energy to keep going. Swetie hope your battle will be soon over and you will enjoy your little baby. xxx

Laura I am not Christian but your post touched me too. :)) I guess the essence of all faiths are similar and they provide hope and courage to us (among other things) and help us in our daily struggles. Does baby A and B have possible names yet?

Amanda how are you sweetie? How are you feeling today xxx

Titi how are you? Have you seen the dr lately has your health improved?

Twinks, c'man than "Chop Chop" :))) Or are you waiting to shake off the christmass? Dieting and weight watching isn't ideal when the mince pies are out. :( HMMM just felt like having one actually. Can't wait!!!

Awwww Chris :kiss::kiss: :hugs::hugs:

I'm off to another driving class girls. i'm a bit crap but determined to nail it in the test which is in almost a month. HAve a great TGIFriday !!


----------



## purplelou

FM - you are definitely not overbearing, you just have a lovely calm kind air to your posts :)

skye the lupus anticoag thing can mean I might have antiphospholipid syndrom, which basically means "sticky blood" - more likely to get tiny blood clots, the heamatologist seemed very knowlegeable, and said if the test is positive I would be started on heparin for any future pregnancy. I did test positve for it about 9 years ago when I had a small heart attack at the age of 30, Ive been well since, no heart problems and not needing any meds, and I have read it can come and go, so just got to wait till wednesday and see what they say


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys, how are you all today?

Have a look at this! From a member on Over 40 forum-thanks to them for the tip!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15305064

Interesting reading??

TTFN!
:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Lois I'm glad at least now they can assist you better for your future pregnancy. I hope they would offer you a good plan of action. Looking fwd to your post on Wed. xxx

Amanda that's really interesting info. :) It's encouraging to see that scientist are still developing new solutions for infertility. This research might be a solution for many unexplained infertility couples. Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## missyt

Skye, they told me it was okay to mis meds. I took my first dose last night so we'll see on Sunday on my scan how its working.


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - thats very interesting! as Skye said, it's good that there is still research being done into infertility and it's causes, because being "unexplained" is just helpful I would imagine! - thanks for that :)


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- hoping those follies grow grow grow! we need lots of eggies to choose from.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :hi: Sorry I haven't been around much these last few days.

Pad/Deb, I don't know if you can read this where you are but I'm praying for you!! I hope everything goes well. No, I hope everything goes EXCEPTIONALLY TERRIFICALLY OUTSTANDINGLY FANTASMAGORICALLY well!! Send us an update if you can. We love you and I feel like we're all right there in Cyprus anxiously going through this with you! I think being unbearable in your tww is perfectly acceptable! We'll do our best to smack you around when you need it, hug you when you need it, and pull you onto the whatever wagon when you need it! FX'd!!! (Wow, I used a lot of exclamation points in that....)

Men and their video games. :growlmad: DH and I have that "conversation" regularly. Hmph! (Of course, he probably thinks the same thing about my time spent on here and FB! :haha:)

Butterfly, I hope the move is going smoothly. :flower:

Missy, how are the injections going? When is your first scan?

Wooly, I hope you find some relief soon. I vote for a massage. In fact, I think you need daily massages for the next several weeks. :thumbup:

FM, you are many things - encouraging, loving, strong, kind, thoughtful, beautiful, warm, caring, tenacious, courageous.... One thing you most definitely are NOT is overbearing. I love you!! How's your little baby nephew doing? 

OMM, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, thanks for the article. I've always said that "unexplained" does not mean the same as "for no reason" - it just means that modern medicine and current technology haven't figured it out yet....

AFM, I had a second follie check this morning, and my once again my ovaries are being little overachievers - I have FIVE follicles! :shock: FIVE! I'm trying not to panic, as with my age and my history of losses I know the odds of winding up like Kate Gosselin are slim to none, but my brain knows that the possibility is there, no matter how tiny.... They're keeping a really close watch on me now - daily ultrasounds until trigger. Right now all five are still too small to trigger, but they are all really close in size which is what's so unusual. I normally spit out a dominant pretty early on, have two or three that are all fairly close in size and then three or four more that are too small to worry about. No explanation why things are different this time - I'm on the exact same protocol, exact same dosages as I have been for the last 3 IUIs and I've never had a response like this. :shrug: It does make me wonder what their limit is on IUIs - how many follies does there have to be for them to cancel, or convert it to an IVF? I need to ask my nurse. I go back for another check in the morning and may possibly trigger tomorrow. We'll see. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend! :cool:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ooh, and look at this article, ladies! Just found it on another thread and thought you all would like to have a read.... 


Is everything you thought about older mothers wrong?


----------



## purplelou

HA - that's a really positive article, thanks for that :)

woohoo for five follies!! I am very excited for you! :happydance:


big loves to everyone - hope you all have a fab weekend xxxx


special "across the ocean" :hugs: and :dust: to Pad. Hoping everything is going amazingly well!


----------



## FutureMommie

You guys are so awesome! Just wanted to say that, and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## constancev18

Dwrgi, thanks for posting that link. I was reading another article about endometriosis and it explained a similar kind of mechanism--there's some chemical that does not release in women with endo and this prevents the egg from stopping and burrowing into the womb lining. So many interesting things about the human body.

AH, keeping my fingers crossed that those 5 follicles continue to look good.

I had a cracked tooth pulled today and the infection from the decay had spread throughout my body. When the dr said this I wondered if this infection would have impacted my fertility as he said the infection had been raging for years. Humm, maybe it's one of those "straw that broke the camel's back" scenarios where endo+infection+God knows what else=infertility. If the cap and filling had not fallen off I would *never* have known what was going on. 

I rescheduled my ivf consult for Dec 1 from Nov 3 due to dh's work trips. Hoping to have retrieval in late Dec and insemination in early Jan. 

Hello to everyone!


----------



## Butterfly67

HA, great news on the follies

Pad :dust:

Dwrgi, interesting article!

Constance - good job they found that then and good luck for the IVF consult

:hi: and have a great weekend to everyone


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies :hi: Goodness this thread does move fast :)

HA - yeah for the 5 follicles and sending lots of :dust:

Well DH came home last night and ran me a hot bath then gave me a massage with some gel I forgot I had from when I had a shoulder injury last year and my back pain is so much better and only about 10% of what it was earlier in the week :) So DH has orders to do a massage daily with the gel till he heads off with work again for the whole of next week :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Wooly - glad it's feeling a bit better. Well done to DH for the massage xx


----------



## purplelou

Constance - ouch about the tooth! but it sounds like you have a plan for IVF - good luck.

HA - how are you doing?? Im hoping and hoping for you xx

Pad - thinking of you across the miles, and hoping that you are ok and that everything is going to plan!

Wooly - well done to your DH - Im so glad you are feeling better!

Dwrgi - how are you doing? 

Missy - hope the meds are treating you good, when is your next appointment? Im rooting for you xx

Twinkle - how are you ? and how is the burlesque coming?

skye and lava - big hugs to you and your babies xx how are you ladies doing?

FM - you are awesome too! hope you're also having a lovely weekend x

to butterfly, never, northstar, and everyone else - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope everyone is having a nice sunday xx



afm - so far (finger crossed) there has been no spotting yesterday or today :bunny:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Purple - long may the lack of spotting continue!!

I'm ok - work has been too busy to practise the burlesque, I'm on my knees when I get home. 

I've had a rant about this in my journal but can I ask the opinion of the wise ones? I've done 3 OPKs so far, nothing on day 1, faint line on day 2 (first one ever!) day 3 (today) I ended up doing the test 6 hours later than yesterday & there's no line. Could this be because of the time difference?


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle, 
I used a digital opk (with the smiley face) and I had times when I saw a smiley face in the morning and it was gone by the evening. I say you will ovulate in the next 24 hours so get busy. Maybe now is time to try some of that burlesque for a warm up! :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I've had a rant about this in my journal but can I ask the opinion of the wise ones? I've done 3 OPKs so far, nothing on day 1, faint line on day 2 (first one ever!) day 3 (today) I ended up doing the test 6 hours later than yesterday & there's no line. Could this be because of the time difference?


I'm with Lava - I only used the digitals with the smiley face so that I never had to guess if the line was dark enough or not. I also only tested once a day, always with fmu (the digis are meant for fmu), so I'm sorry but I can't help you with anything, basically! :dohh: Really, using the digis was all part of my rebellion, my refusal to poas obsessively. Not only are they easier to read, but because they are more expensive (and because I hate to waste money) I flat-out refuse to test more than once a day. I only use digi HPTs, too, for the exact same reasons - easier to read and their price prevents me from testing early and getting upset over early BFNs.

Aside from digis and back to the topic at hand, you also need to consider how concentrated your pee is - if it was too diluted when you tested today (either because you drank too much or because you didn't hold it long enough before testing), the level of LH in the urine is too low for the test to detect.


----------



## missyt

HA, sounds like you got some good things going on with those follies. Fx'd that all keeps going well. :dust:

Constance, I've read in several fertility books that infections can cause infertility. Hopefully being on those antibiotics will do the trick. I've read of couples who did antibiotic therapy and that did the trick.

Mcwooley, your DH sounds wonderful. Nothing like getting a hot bath drawn up followed by a massage.

Purple, fx'd that AF doesn't show. :dust:

FM, you know I love your positivity. I know we all your bad days but you take the prize for holding it together and encouraging the rest of us ladies along. :awww:

AFM, I had my first scan yesterday. It was day 3 of stimming. I have 9 follies, she said it looks like there could possibly be a 10th one starting. My E2 was at 71 so they had me increase the Menopur. I'm not sure how to take that but a friend of mine who was an egg donor said that is normal and the same thing happened with her. She said that is why they do a scan early on when you start the meds, to see if they need to tweak anything. I go for another scan tomorrow. I've been consuming lots of protein and making smoothies with lots of greens and other fruits and veggies. I'm just staying positive and imagining those eggies multiplying and growing.


----------



## Macwooly

Missy so pleased to hear about the follicles and sending loads of positive thoughts for more and for all to be good :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad...hoping all is going well for you :hugs:

Twinkle...I used the smileys and the normal OPK's and would get not what I would think were positives yet the smiley's were telling me it was positive :dohh: I can't remember if you have PCOS/irregular cycles (I'm sorry) but if you do, you sometime have the surge then it goes and it comes back then releases (apologies if this is totally irrelevant or offensive) :hugs: it's all frustrating eh?

Purple...glad the spotting has stopped..hoping you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:

HA..Looking forward to seeing what happens next :hugs:..I wish I had your resolve and mental attitude...mine sucks :cry:

Missy...good to see you back here and :dust: for the IVF cycle...looking good so far :hugs:

FM...keep up the positivity :hugs:

Constance..hoping the infection clears up quickly ready for IVF in December :hugs:

Butterfly...hoping this is the month for you :hugs: 

Wooly...:hugs: and thanks :hugs: and glad DH is looking after you and your back. :dust: for the month

Lava...thank you too :hugs: and love hearing how well things are going with you and the twins :hugs:

Skye..hope you get the bathroom sorted soon :hugs:

Dwrgi...:hugs: and hoping you are making the most of the half term week :hugs:

OMM...so sorry to hear of your news :hugs: all here for you when you are ready :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else I have missed..sorry :blush:

AFM...not in the best place and just trying to find other things to focus on right now. Does anyone have any coping strategies for parts of the month? I struggle getting OH to DTD when necessary and even if we manage it, the total devastation I am now getting when AF is on her way as well as the BFN puts me in a hole.

Every cycle since both losses I have snapped out of it by the time AF has left and have had a plan of action for the next month...this cycle...I am completely the opposite :shrug: gah

XxX


----------



## purplelou

dear Never, I don't really have any coping strategies for you, but I wonder, if you are struggling, and it sounds like you are - would you consider counselling?? I seems to remember you have a good GP, so he might be able to help. something I am learning is that you start to think you are ok...then 10 minutes later you feel like a complete mess again. I can't trust my emotions at all - I feel at times like my body is just letting me down. It sometimes happens at home and DH knows to not be "too nice" cos then it takes me longer to pull myself together, however I do tend to feel a bit bettter after these meltdowns. (temporarily at least) I wish I had something more for you..... but Big huge loves anyway xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

purplelou said:


> dear Never, I don't really have any coping strategies for you, but I wonder, if you are struggling, and it sounds like you are - would you consider counselling?? I seems to remember you have a good GP, so he might be able to help. something I am learning is that you start to think you are ok...then 10 minutes later you feel like a complete mess again. I can't trust my emotions at all - I feel at times like my body is just letting me down. It sometimes happens at home and DH knows to not be "too nice" cos then it takes me longer to pull myself together, however I do tend to feel a bit bettter after these meltdowns. (temporarily at least) I wish I had something more for you..... but Big huge loves anyway xxxxx

Thanks Lou...I have had counselling before for another issue and it wasn't productive...however, I went to see my GP last week to ask for a referral. He got back to me this morning saying that to have specific counselling, I still need to have three losses but he is pushing to speak to someone other than the front desk person. I aslo suggested to him to try the lovely lady at the EPAU if she had any ideas as such and he is taking that forward.

Who knows :shrug: it's all just not a familiar place to be in in unlike previous cycles.

Whatever eh?

Sorry you are having emotional ups and downs too...they always come when you least expect it too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Never, please don't be so hard on yourself. My "resolve and mental attitude" are called weekly counseling and anti-depressants. I just reached a point sometime back in the spring where I could not continue on my own without some help/making a change. I found a counselor who specializes in counseling infertile couples, and she has been a godsend. A few weeks into weekly sessions she suggested I might need drugs. I resisted for several more months until one day when I literally could not get out of bed, and as I lay there all day - not crying, not moving, not doing anything but lying there - the thought crossed my mind of how easy it would be to go hang myself in the closet, because all I had in my head and heart and life was hurt and pain and grief, and I couldn't escape the hurt and pain and grief, and dying honestly seemed like the only way to end them. That's the moment I realized something had to change - I could not continue like that. I started drugs for depression and anxiety that week. I am no hero, I am no super woman, I have no secret strategy for dealing with all this crap. I got help, that's all. I still have lots of hurt and pain and grief, they just aren't overwhelming anymore. I have the ability to manage them now because I'm not drowning in them anymore. I have the ability to deal with other smaller stuff in my life now because I don't have to spend all my energy just trying to get through the day without falling apart. And before drugs and counseling, I didn't even realize how much energy that was taking. I didn't even realize that I wasn't managing things anywhere nearly as well as I thought I was. I didn't think I was depressed, I just thought I was dealing with the same thing anyone in my shoes would be dealing with. It was my normal, and I had no idea a different normal was even possible. But it is. I'm still scared, I still hurt, I still grieve, I still have bad days (had one yesterday, in fact - fell apart and sobbed in public at a festival - but that's for another post). But now I truly can manage them. Now I no longer see them as a permanent part of my life.

So many of us here have been through so much, and we blame ourselves for it in some way or another - I waited too long, my body has betrayed me, my eggs are useless, I'd be a terrible mother anyway, ..... We really have to work hard to remember to be kind to ourselves. For me, that includes finding a way to stop being angry at myself, to stop blaming myself for choices DH and I made 10 years ago. This is where we are now, and thinking ugly things about myself doesn't change that, it just makes it harder to handle by weakening my soul and leaving me even fewer resources to handle what we have to do now. I have to be as kind to myself as I strive to be toward others. That's what I try to remember every day. I would never blame another woman for having a miscarriage, why do I blame myself for having three? I have to be as kind to myself as I strive to be toward others. Kind to myself. Kind to myself. It's my new mantra. And to do that, I got the help I needed and deserved to help me get through our current trials. 

I'm sorry I've rambled. I just know how dark and horrible things can feel. I've been there, and I can tell you honestly and from my heart that you don't have to stay there. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA..why is it that I knew I would :cry: if you repsonded to me :dohh:

The other weekend I was thinking how easy it would be to just walk in front of a car without a care in the world :wacko:

Thankfully..it passed and I know that I am not depressed...but I do know that I could so easily become depressed if I don't action things now which is why I am trying to get myself sorted now.

You always have a way of words that fill me with warmth and hope so thank you for taking the time to reply.

I haven't posted in here because I have been so low, not because I don't about you ladies because I do. Sometimes it's hard to take the fake smile and bravado away and let people see the reality of it all.

Anyway..HA I really am hoping this cycle will be the one and you have a sticky egg or two coming your way :hugs:

XxX


----------



## FutureMommie

Constancev- glad you had that tooth taken care of! good luck with your consult

Macwooly- That massage sounds lovely! What a great hubby

Missy- 9 follies! That's awesome! Grow follies grow!!!!!

Never- ((((hugs)))) I so wish I had the perfect words for you. 

AFM- I think I'm around 8 dpo right now. I was a little crampy on Friday, saturday and sunday but I'm not symptom spotting because my uterus is so jacked up that there is not telling what is going on in there. I'm feeling rather lost still, I'm at a stand still right now just waiting until January and in my mind hoping that even though my uterus is a mess that I get pg before then....I believe anything is possible. I'm not sure how I will feel if af comes, I guess I will cross that bridge when and if I come to it. I have those days that it would just be a lot easier to give up but then I go and visit my little nephew in the NICU who is fighting for life and then I know that I have to go on a little further.


----------



## purplelou

never - I was just poking around and found this:

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/support/how-we-can-help/

I see they have support groups in the black country and B'ham - which may be close by, they also have telephone support. I remember seeing this up on the wall on the EPAC when I went there in Dudley. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-brilliant news about the follies. Grow follies grow! Your healthy eating regime sounds very effective! Keep it going girl! xx

Lou-so glad that spotting has stopped! Hope you're feeling okay hun? x

Pad-how is it going? I'm on pins to find out what's what... Fingers crossed!! BTW, terrible weather in the UK today. Hope it's nice and sunny there! xx

Macwooly, hope your back is better. Bath and massage sounds fabulous! xx

Twinkle, hope you got the answer you need. Fingers crossed you catch the eggie! xx

Never-I'm so sorry that you feel like this, although I think that what you describe sounds like a completely normal reaction, considering what you have been through. Be kind to yourself hun, and remember that you will have your forever bb, it's just a matter of when. HA and Lou have given you some fabulous advice, and if you think that taking anti-depressants whilst the hurt is still so sore may not be a bad idea, just to 'tide you over.' It's not a crime to admit that you are struggling, and we all know how you feel and I so want to give you a big cwtch, as I so know your pain. This whole process is completely shi&e and so completely unfair, but you have to convince yourself that this is a temporary blip, and you will be a mum.

Put yourself first, spoil yourself, you're a very special person, you have NOT done anything wrong, and remember, it WILL happen, hun! :flower::flower:

Lots and lots of love to you and to everybody else. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hello to everybody!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> HA..why is it that I knew I would :cry: if you repsonded to me :dohh:
> 
> The other weekend I was thinking how easy it would be to just walk in front of a car without a care in the world :wacko:
> 
> Thankfully..it passed and I know that I am not depressed...but I do know that I could so easily become depressed if I don't action things now which is why I am trying to get myself sorted now.
> 
> You always have a way of words that fill me with warmth and hope so thank you for taking the time to reply.
> 
> I haven't posted in here because I have been so low, not because I don't about you ladies because I do. Sometimes it's hard to take the fake smile and bravado away and let people see the reality of it all.
> 
> Anyway..HA I really am hoping this cycle will be the one and you have a sticky egg or two coming your way :hugs:
> 
> XxX

:hugs: Honey, if you thought about walking in front of a car then you are depressed. Its not a shameful thing, we all get depressed, it just depends on what degree it goes to. You need to post in here, low or not, thats what we are all here for, if you dont get out how your feeling to someone, it festers inside, and you isolate yourself, feeling like nobody knows what you feel, when they do, we do!! I myself am batteling it right now, in part because i have to give up my dream of having a child, and a big part is that winter is comming, i know that sounds silly to some people, but i hate winter, i have to fight with myself to not be depressed, and its so very hard when you have very little sunshine, and everything here is brown and white. Please dont be so hard on yourself, we did nothing wrong, i am trying to remember that each and every day, i keep thinking maybe if i lost weight, maybe if i keep my sugars lower, i would have a child now, but no, there are just too many women who have happy healthy babies, and they are in way worse shape than we are. At one point in my life, when i was in my 20's i did not care if i lived or died, i was lucky and talked to people and got myself out of that, and i am so very happy that i did, there is so much to live for, and while having a baby is what we all want, we all have to realize that its not everything in life, we all have so much that we are blessed with, for me its my absolutly wonderful husband, we are supporting each other through this time when its so very hard seeing so many babies, and knowing we cannot have one. Dont be afraid to seek help, be it from a professional person, or us, or your friends, some people dont understand, they never will, but we do!! Live each day as it comes, and take it day by day, enjoy the good days when you have them, and deal with the bad ones as they come. Love you honey, sorry for the rambling. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Never, the rest of the girls have very good advice. Like OMM said, if you thought about walking in front of a car, you are depressed. I admit that I have been depressed as well and this is TTC ride is a crazy rollercoaster. Don't be afraid to get help. There is nothing wrong with that. The wanting to be a mom and having a family is something we all deserve and when we put so much into it and have no results its not just frustrating, it is depressing. You need to take care of yourself, put yourself first and do what you need to do to get mentally healthy. When we are TTC we don't only need to take care of our bodies, we need to take care of our minds. We need to settle our thoughts and be in a good place so that all around we have a good environment for our babies. Big hugs, girl.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA, thanks for sharing your feelings. We are all very lucky to have you here. You always make me feel like I am not alone. We are all in this together and that is why we are all here. You are going to be a great mom. I know it will happen for you.:dust:

FM, yes it is possible. And I hope you get your BFP before January. :dust:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I miss you all, didn't have time to read or post on the , promise I will do my HW tomorrow and catch up xxxx Luv uuu alll xxxx


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi ladies,

Turns out I'm a bit of an absentee. Wow, there is a lot going on, though. 

Pad, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. I hope you can have a good relax in the sun as well as a successful cycle. 
Never, your doc sounds nice and helpful and on your side, that's a definite plus. And OMM :hugs: - I am rooting for both you guys. 
HA, everyone, you're such a lovely bunch. :dust: to you all.

Even though we've only been at it a year and a bit I've felt quite distraught at times too, especially with all the babies arriving around us in our friend group - so many this year. I've wanted a family for as long as I can remember, but I suddenly realised I had to think of a Plan B. Y'know - any other big exciting things I've wanted to do that could make my life feel special as well, but for a different reason. Top of the list would be quitting the job and doing something completely different - perhaps some long term volunteering overseas to try and make a difference to some other people's lives. It gave me a slightly different perspective to have a backup dream. I'm sure it would be hard too taking a big step away from all my friends with their families and there would be lots of uncertainty, but as we came up to a year, I couldn't keep every one of my hopes pinned on the whim of AF - it was getting harder. Perhaps I'm too much of a control freak! But I did find things have been a bit better since then. I've been planning travel now while I can, and having those nice things to look forward to has taken the pressure off a tiny bit. It kind of snuck up on me that life can go on hold TTC and I was wishing the weeks away. Even months ago, I was invited to go on a boat for a week this summer and I remember naiively thinking 'oh, no, I might be pregnant then - I couldn't do that' - but that's all out the window now! I'm going skiing this winter even if it breaks the bank! And if I get pregnant before then and couldn't go, I'd happily lose the deposit under those circumstances...

We went for our first appointment with the GP today. I was so surprised about how kind, helpful and sensitive he was. I don't think I've ever seen a really caring doctor before - I usually avoid going if at all possible, as expectations are so low. In fact, he was so kind I thought I was going to cry - I always want to cry when someone is nice to me! So I win some blood tests (better try and get used to needles I suppose) and DH wins a plastic pot for his sperms. There was a funny bit where the Doc was telling DH where and how to drop off his sample for SA and he said they used to have a car parking space for the guys to use to drop it off at the clinic but now they have a room inside to make sure the samples were fresh. And I suddenly thought 'hang on... you used to just make them use _a car parking space_'? Raised a giggle at least. Anyway I feel a bit better now we are inching forwards and we can find out whether there's a reason we've been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## missyt

Silver, I've definately put a lot of things on hold and turned down good opportunities to have fun because I was TTC and/or thought I was pg. Its like a catch 22. "They" say not to stress out but how can you not stress out if you aren't doing the things you love and make you happy. I used to live in Hawaii and I keep telling DH I really want to go there with him but because I'm doing IVF now and also the expenses involved, Hawaii will have to wait. Who knows, maybe we'll be taking baby to Hawaii!

AFM, today is day 6 of stimming and I had my scan. I'm very confused because when I went on Sunday for my scan, day 4, I was told I had 9, possibly 10 follicles with 4 on my left and 5 or 6 on my right. Well today she tells me I have 8 and 2 on my left and 6 on my right. Is that even possible? I questioned her on it and she said it can change from day to day. Well I don't understand how I lost 2 follicles in 2 days. I have never been to this technician and I don't know if there was some mistake or what. I guess I'll wait until my nurse calls with my bw results. The good news is that the follies are growing.


----------



## FutureMommie

Skye- we've missed you too!

Missy- I have never heard of such but I'm no expert!!!! grow follies!!!!! Grow!!!!!!

You ladies are so loving, and supportive!


----------



## HappyAuntie

SilverB, if I were you, I'd erase the "only" from your statement that you've only been at this a year... a year is a long time in this business! :hugs: I'm so glad your GP was supportive and caring - a kind bedside manner goes SO far toward making this journey easier to bear. FX'd the tests show something useful. 

I completely agree with your having a Plan B. When I think about what I would do if we decide to stop ttc, it definitely helps me to focus on all the things we love to do that would be much harder and WAY more expensive with kids - we do a lot of spontaneous traveling, we love going to the theatre and opera, eating at restaurants that have absolutely no appeal to a kid's palate, etc. I think about how I could turn the room that we hope will be a nursery into an office and craft room for ME (since our home office is definitely DH's domain - I couldn't find anything in there if I had a map leading right to it!). 

I also gave up the "I can't do this because I might be pregnant" thinking AGES ago... I had cut so much out of my life and it wasn't getting me anywhere, and most women do all sorts of things before they find out they're pregnant, so to hell with it. I eat my sushi, I enjoy a glass of wine, I will be riding roller coasters next week (woo hoo!), and everything will be fine. My RE is all in favor of me eating sushi, and my counselor likes to remind DH that the baby doesn't get any blood from the mother for several weeks so he should not worry about me having the occasional drink. :thumbup: 


Missy - I've also had follies "disappear", and it's almost always just that they were being measured by two different people with different sets of eyes. So one that the first tech found big enough to measure, the second tech might have judged it wasn't quite big enough. Also, sometimes the follies are on the back side of the ovary and harder to see, so they aren't always visible at every scan. You're right, the bloods will give a lot more info as to how they're doing - they really have to look at both the u/s and blood together to get the complete picture. Ask your nurse about the disappearing follies when she calls and see what she as to say. But even so, your follies are still doing great!! :happydance: Any idea when retrieval will be?


Never, I hope you're having a better day. :hugs: I agree with what the other ladies said - if the thought of stepping in front of a car even entered your thoughts at all, you are depressed, and you owe it to yourself and to your future baby to get some help. On my darkest day, it's not like I laid there in bed planning out exactly how I would do it... it was no more than a thought that literally crossed my mind in an instant. I was frightened that it had even occurred to me. It was like I was observing my own thoughts, saying "Whoa, where the hell did that come from?" to myself. Admitting that I needed help was really, really hard - I felt like an absolute failure that I couldn't make myself well. In retrospect, I think the biggest mistake I made was in waiting so long to ask for help, that I let it get as bad as I did before accepting that I wasn't able to handle what we're going through. My RE said he wished more of his patients would seek help for their mental health, that he sees so many who need the help and aren't getting it. Miscarriage and infertility are incredibly difficult to bear. A recent study determined that the stress caused by infertility is comparable (in both the emotions felt and in their intensity) to the stress caused by receiving a diagnosis of cancer or by the death of a parent or sibling. If you knew someone struggling with a cancer diagnosis or the death of a parent, you would be completely understanding and supportive of her need for emotional support - you deserve the same compassionate, loving care. Take good care of yourself - your baby needs you.


FM, I am so thrilled with how well your nephew is doing! I know what you mean about him giving you the strength and inspiration to keep going.... In recent weeks I'd been giving a lot of thought to stopping ttc and really wondering if I should have gone ahead with this cycle or started our pre-vacation break now so we could really use it as a period of discernment. I kind of only went ahead with this cycle because DH wanted to, not because I wanted to. But then on Sunday evening we went to a fall festival at a local outdoor living history museum... the place was swarming with families with young kids, all in their Halloween costumes, doing fun (and hokey!) fall festival things - hayrides, making s'mores, pumpkin chucking, etc - I burst into tears about 15 minutes after we got there because I was overwhelmed with thoughts of how much DH and I would love to bring our kid(s) to an event like this, and how much we would love to introduce them to new experiences, and how much fun we would all have together.... In moments like that I know we're not done, I know I have to keep trying....


Pad, we're all itching to hear your story and hear how everything went yesterday!! I hope you and your DH have some time to enjoy your exotic surroundings. :hugs:


AFM, had my IUI this morning. Based on my estrogen level, he thinks I have three mature eggs. And DH hit it out of the park - count was 200 million! And 95% motility! Nothing to do now but wait.... (And enjoy the aforementioned roller coasters next week!) If this one doesn't work, we're taking a break until February. We'll use the break to decide if we want to come back and do one more IUI or just start IVF then. I got word from my insurance company this week that they're dropping Follistim from their list of "preferred" medications in 2012, so if this cycle doesn't work we'll go ahead and pre-order a bunch of Follistim now so we can get it at a cheaper price than what we'd have to pay in February. Lousy number crunchers. :growlmad: 


Sorry I've written another epic novel today. Hope you all have a good day. :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

HA- I sometimes think that we are put in those situations to give us the little push we need to keep going. We are going to have our turn! I'm really glad your IUI went well and you know that I am so seriously rooting for you, I just know this is going to happen for you soon!!!! I hope this 2ww brings lots of things to keep you too busy to think about the 2ww.


----------



## skye2010

HA I looove that article. Thank you for sharing. Hope your follies keep growing to a nice juicy size. :)) And don't worry cause the chances that all attaching isn't very high anyway. Goood luuck lot's of hugs and baby dust xxxx

Twinks I am with HA on the OPK's 1ce a day should be enough as the packets say so. Did you manage any trials?

Constance you are so lucky to finally get that infection out of your system. Apart from infertility tooth infection could actually cause serious heart problems and other illnesses. Scary stuff for such a simple problem!!!! Hope you shake off those pesky bacteria soon.

Nevernever I'm so sorry that you are feeling down this month again. HA and Chris's post said a lot and hit me in the heart. All I can offer you girls is more HUGS :hugs::hugs: BTW I can't stop raging and ranting about NHS every time I hear how they fail fertility couples. What do they mean 3 losses? 1 loss is more than enough to make anyone's days go dark. How awful is that we are just a statistical number for dear "BIG BROTHER" GRRRRR!!!!!! You are lucky to have a good GP at least he fights for you. I was going to ask if they are offering you any investigation into what may have caused your mc's but I suppose they are gonna turn around and say must do 3 first. Which is sooo sooo cruel.

Lois thank you for the support link. At least there is some help offered. I know you are a nurse so pls don't get offended by my ranting. I just get upset that infertility, mcs and still births in the UK is almost taken very lightly for some reason :( Many other things about NHS is wonderful but somehow fertility is sthg that the government assumes that best left to nature almost. 
Anyways never mind my ranting. Hurrah for the bleeding to have stopped finally. What day are you on now?

Amanda sweetie, how are you? Are you in a good place? Please update xxxx

Silverbirch it's good to hear that you had a good consultant. Fresh samples are definitely better. My Dh's first was done at home and even though it was delivered in 30 min all the swimmies had slowed down. And it gave us a bit of a shock. Luckily all the rest were fresh and ok. Good idea to carry on with your life as usual cause holding back only akes you miserable especially if TTC prolongs. How long have you been trying?

Missy your follies are quite small just yet and as HA said the technicians might have misjudged it. You would know more on your following scans. Hope they all grow to be nice similar juicy size. 

HA I experienced death of a parent just before TTC hit home. I knew I was grieveing and everybody else around me knew so it was hard but I lived through it. The infertility I felt was a lot worst than anything I experienced before. There were many days when I didn't wanna get out of bed like you did thinking I didn't deserve a place since I can't produce like all the other girls in the streets. Sounds stupid but that was the feeling. Thank god you girls kept me sane and focused. When you lose a parent everyone knows about it and they feel sorry for you but when you are experiencing infertility people are very insensitive and ignorant. They assume that you shouldn't have left it so late or that you probably don't know how to cope etc etc. (Relax it will happen or just get on with it nonsense) So a supportive environment where you can just purge all your upset is really good for the sanity.

I'm glad your IUI went well and DH's numbers are actually brilliant. All toes fingers crossed for you. I really want you to come join the graduates thread v soon.

FM what's happening with your womb? I thought you got treatment for it and waiting for it to heal? So is it not too soon for you to get pregnant. Sweetie I'm sure it will happen finally. I'm hoping that you have not long to wait once you are healed. Congratulations for your nephew xxxx

Debs I am on pins and needles. What's happening girl? U got the embies? PLs update. 

AFM finally my radiators are ordered and plumber scheduled I thought I could sleep better. But I realised I am having a weird insomnia around 4 am everyday. I just get up like a zombie and walk around for 1-2 hrs. Than fall asleep again after DH leaves around 7. I started sleeping in the afternoons as well. The weather in LONdon is luckily and surprisingly still bright and sunny but I don't feel like getting out of the sofa. I think I'm turning into a fat cat. Tomorrow, will force myself out and get some exercise walking downtown. xxxx


----------



## missyt

HA, great news on your IUI! Everything sound so positive! With your 3 mature follies and DH's stellar swimmies you are going to end up with triplets! :baby::baby::baby: Fx'd for you. And you were right about my follies. The nurse called back and she said they usually measure the bigger ones and the smaller ones could be hiding behind them. My estrogen level looks good so I'm back for another scan tomorrow. I'm grateful for the positive news.


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> HA, great news on your IUI! Everything sound so positive! With your 3 mature follies and DH's stellar swimmies you are going to end up with triplets! :baby::baby::baby: Fx'd for you. And you were right about my follies. The nurse called back and she said they usually measure the bigger ones and the smaller ones could be hiding behind them. My estrogen level looks good so I'm back for another scan tomorrow. I'm grateful for the positive news.

I appreciate it, but nothing gets me excited anymore... with past IUIs, I've had 4 eggs and a BFN, he's had 95% motility and 180 million and a BFN, we've had two eggs with 85% motility and 130 million and a BFP.... With his crap morphology, my old eggs and our combined bad luck (of three lost pregnancies), I just go with the flow and don't bother getting excited that good numbers = better odds. It's all just a crap shoot. :shrug: 

I _am _excited that your follies are still there and still going strong, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy...follicles sound brilliannt...I really hope this is it for you :hugs:

OMM..thank you...I am actually offloading daily to a friend, I write in my journal on here and at home. I just prefer not to bring everyone down on this thread...everyone is having it tough enough in here without adding my woes to it :hugs:

HA...you will be taking your children to a festival like that before you know it...I truly believe it. I am having everything crossed and I am wishing that this will be the last TWW you have to endure for a long time...enjoy those roller coasters :winkwink:

Thank you to everyone for your supportive messages :hugs:

I feel ok, Ihave now recognised where I struggle the most and that is the glimmer of hope that comes every month and it is snuffed out along with the knowledge that I shouldn't even be in this TTC journey...20 weeks pregnant is what I should be :grr:

I am not going to be worrying about timing this month...in fact I would much rather we avoided the right time so I have a non hopeful month but I know OH doesn't want to waste any months :saywhat: yes we having a role reversal :dohh:

Anyway...I'm going back in to lurkdom but you are all in my thoughts and thank you again :hugs:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

Nevernever this thread is here to support you and all of us. it gets it's strength from helping each and every member so please don't think that you would be putting anyone down by sharing your sadness or low points. We are all happy to give you a listening ear and a cyber hug. Are you getting any help from the fs at all? Did they not offer you any follow up consultation or a tx from NHS? You have lost 2 babies almost at a similar stage around 10 weeks. There must be a reason for that. Did the dr give you any explanation at all?


----------



## purplelou

Dear Ladies, I hope you are all having a good wednesday xxx

HA - So pleased your IUI went well and that your numbers were all good. I will be hoping and keeping everything crossed for you. xxxxx

Never - Im glad you have an outlet for your feelings, Skye is so right, with any other terrible loss in life, everyone knows and can caring and supportive, for some reason infetility and loss is just not discussed - it makes me want to scream sometimes, because we should all be talking about it and supporting each other - it would make thing so much easier on us all. anyway, I don't think you should be one bit concerned about "bring us down" - we are all here for each other, I will always listen if you need to talk, although I don't promise I can make better, but I am here for you xxx

Missy - Ohh sounds like everything is going really well for you, come on follies - grow!! xxx

skye - I am not offended at all hun - I agree with you. the NHS is amazing if you have cancer, break your leg or have a heart attack, but where fertility issues are concerned - it's a lottery! anyway it sounds like your body is telling you that you need rest, so that's what you need to do xxx

to everyone else, butterfly, OMM, Dwrgi, northstar, keekee, wooly, twinkle - and anyone I have not mentioned here - Big :hugs: coming you way.

Pad - Im guessing you are not accessing the thread whilst you are away - but if you are - I really really hope you are doing great! I am thinking of you xx

Silverbirch - I think you are right to make plans and not think about the what -ifs, I say yes to things I want to do but If I am lucky enough to catch the eggy and get a sticky bean, then I will evulate each thing and if I can't do it, then Ill be happy anyway xx


Afm - well Ive just got back the hospital and I don't have antiphospholid syndrome - which is a huge weight off my mind, so it's likely the mc was just something that happened, which in some way is a bit comforting because it means I hadn't caused it by waiting to see the right doctor or anything.
unfortunately I think we missed the O this month, I usually ovulate around CD10-11 and we did the :sex: around then, but I keep temping and it now looks like it was actually around CD 20 - never mind, next month I am definetlely giving the CBFM a go, we need to try and get our timings right to give ourselves the bet chance 


big love to all


----------



## Neversaynever

skye2010 said:


> Nevernever this thread is here to support you and all of us. it gets it's strength from helping each and every member so please don't think that you would be putting anyone down by sharing your sadness or low points. We are all happy to give you a listening ear and a cyber hug. Are you getting any help from the fs at all? Did they not offer you any follow up consultation or a tx from NHS? You have lost 2 babies almost at a similar stage around 10 weeks. There must be a reason for that. Did the dr give you any explanation at all?

Thanks Skye...I am trying to focus on other things for now such as weight loss (6lbs in two weeks), OH has his knee op for beginning of December and getting through each day :flower:

I'm not with a FS, they won't do any testing until three losses and I am classed as unlucky. I don't know if I ever confessed on here but when pregnant with Ginge, I had all those nasty symptoms of being pregnant and famore symptoms than I ever had with Furry...yet Ginge was never even a baby :cry: there was just a 9 week sac and a very large yolk sac...no fetal pole was ever there so I have always felt a bit of a fraud grieving for Ginge which I know is compltely irrational but it is there :shrug:

Anyway...throwing :dust: everywhere and hoping we get some sticky BFP's in here...:hugs:

XxX


----------



## FutureMommie

Never- regardless that was YOUR baby and you are not a fraud for greiving. To me it is totally crap that they won't test you now. I'm sending:hugs: your way.

HA- I know you don't feel verying hopeful right now but I've got everything crossed for you! 

Missy- I just know those follies are growing growing.

Purple- I hope you caught that eggie.

Skye- I haven't had the scar tissue removed from my uterus yet, I have it done in January and then IVF.


----------



## missyt

HA, I'm still rooting for you! :dust:

Never, there is nothing wrong with having hope. Hope is what keeps us going. And you have every right to grieve. Just be good to yourself. :hugs:

Purple, you shouldn't even think to blame yourself for thinking you may not have gone to the right doctor. You are doing the best you can do. We just don't have it as easy as some people.


----------



## purplelou

never - you are not a fraud!!!, you are grieving for a life that sadly, didn't happen. big :hugs: to you xxxx

my own mother said something along the lines of "at least it happened early" about the MC - I wanted to say actually, that's not helpful and it doesn't make it any better. we didn't even tell anyone about the second little sac because it was easier on us to not have the "helpful" comments from out parents


----------



## purplelou

Missy, thank you, you are lovely! I think it's easy to look for reasons to blame yourself (at least for me) so to know that seeing that doctor sooner wouldn't have changed anything - it's a relief. I now know I am doing all I can to get a healthy pregnancy, thank you again. how are you doing over there?? I am so excited for you, are you managing the nerves/anxiousness/excitement and emotions ok??


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...follicles sound brilliannt...I really hope this is it for you :hugs:
> 
> OMM..thank you...I am actually offloading daily to a friend, I write in my journal on here and at home. I just prefer not to bring everyone down on this thread...everyone is having it tough enough in here without adding my woes to it :hugs:
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your supportive messages :hugs:
> 
> I feel ok, Ihave now recognised where I struggle the most and that is the glimmer of hope that comes every month and it is snuffed out along with the knowledge that I shouldn't even be in this TTC journey...20 weeks pregnant is what I should be :grr:
> 
> I am not going to be worrying about timing this month...in fact I would much rather we avoided the right time so I have a non hopeful month but I know OH doesn't want to waste any months :saywhat: yes we having a role reversal :dohh:
> 
> Anyway...I'm going back in to lurkdom but you are all in my thoughts and thank you again :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Honey, dont ever worry about bringing us down, i dont know about the other ladies on here, but for me, it helps me to focus on other people right now so please dont feel like you are making it worse for me, or for any of these ladies. I am glad that you have a friend to talk to, and journals are great, i really need to get back into that. As for that little glimmer of hope, i know exactly how you feel, sometimes i wish it would just go away and leave me alone. I find myself doing it again this cycle, we DTD on friday, saturday, monday, and this morning, i got the egg symbol on my monitor yesterday morning, so we have fantastic timing, is it going to work, probably not, but stupid me still thinks it just might lol. I am glad that your going to take a cycle and not worry about it, although i have to say i have never been able to do that lol, for me its really hard, since i can feel ovulation so much, and this cycle was a doozie, i thought my right ovary was going to blow up yesterday, by the evening i was in so much pain, trying to sit down, or even walking hurt, its better today so my guess is i finally ovulated. All i can do is offer you hugs galore, and never feel like you cant talk to us. If you want you can PM me, i dont post a whole lot, but i check on you ladies all the time. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you OMM I pretend it's whatever but it's a lie :wacko: wish I could be that way though. 

Totally understand with you still having that hope...heck you've been pregnant before, had the taster which intensifies each time and you so want it, more than anyone could ever know. I'll be having crossed fingers for you to get a beauty of a surprise this month :hugs: and :dust:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

OMM I'm still keeping hope for you and praying you will get a surprise blessing of a forever LO which you get to carry to full term and hold in your arms :hugs::dust:

Never :hugs::hugs: Pandora's box :hugs::hugs: Only you know when you're ready to try again but I pray that when you get your BFP it is a super sticky and goes to full term for you & P :hugs:


----------



## missyt

purplelou said:


> Missy, thank you, you are lovely! I think it's easy to look for reasons to blame yourself (at least for me) so to know that seeing that doctor sooner wouldn't have changed anything - it's a relief. I now know I am doing all I can to get a healthy pregnancy, thank you again. how are you doing over there?? I am so excited for you, are you managing the nerves/anxiousness/excitement and emotions ok??

Purple, you are right. Knowing that you are consciously doing what you can to keep yourself and baby healthy is very important. You will be an awsome mom. I'm doing well and handling the nerves/anxiousness/excitement and emotions quite well. I'm doing a lot of yoga, acupuncture and have treated myself to a couple of massages. I'm also doing a lot of praying and reading positive thinking books. When a negative thought comes to my mind, I shut it out immediately. It does seem to help and I think I'm rubbing off on people at work because they are looking at like I'm Ms. Sunshine or something lately. Right before I started IVF I read about how emotional and stressful it can be and how it is considered a life crisis. I'm trying to attack that line of thinking by taking good care of myself. My DH even helps out around the house more.


----------



## bellacat

Well, you don't find that many crazy folks trying this, but I'm healthy enough, so why not!

Im 41 and always had 28 day clockwork cycles. FSH test was 9.5 and with no history of period issues at all, doc decided 50 mg of clomid to not waste precious time monitoring ovulation, etc. since I looked good to go! U/S revealed on CD 13 three big, impressive follicles measuring 23,25 and 32 so we triggered and did IUI 24 hours later with frozen/thawed donor sperm from Xytex. ( $900 date, including shipping)

First week afterwards was usual. Second week - tired, hormonal and glad to see trigger leave my system. Then the odd events started, closer to the end of ttw. Ordinairly, when approaching AF, my boobs would get bigger, a tad sore and I was a bitch, but I never would cramp until day of, and only for 1 day. This cycle, I started cramping three days before AF due date, to the point I decided the meds were making me start early. Today is 14 days past iui and AF was due and is absent, although I still feel a little AF-ish. I'm not pondering if I'm late yet, or preggers, because today was just AF day, but how significant is the three days of cramping before AF cramps were due, if that's not my usual "period" experience? Cramps were day 11( slightly) ,12 (bad, sick headache) ,13 (regular cramps),and today 14 days (regular cramps) past IUI. I was still negative yesterday, 13dpiui. 

Just wanted to share my experience. My mate doesnt like me bugging our friends/family, so I decided this forum was a way to talk about things and not get in trouble!


----------



## FutureMommie

Wow! is is wayyyyy to quiet in here!!!! Where is everyone?

Skye, Lava, purple, Dwgi, Omm, Twinks, HA.....Hellllllllllllo!!!!!!!!!

Pad- are you lurking????????


----------



## purplelou

Hi FM! It really is quiet here today! how are you doing??

Hope everyone's had a lovely day. It's been so wet here today. Ive spent the day at a training session on safeguarding children. It has made me so sad that people can do such horrible things to their children, especially when I think about all you wonderful ladies here (and me) who can and want to give a happy stable family to a child who is sooo wanted. It just doesn't seem fair!

I came home and had an extra special hug with my dh, and now I am sending you all :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

FM I was with a friend gossiping and winging about DHs :))) She got drunk on 2 glasses of wine and moaned I had apple juice and moaned. Now I feel better. :)))

Yeah where is everyone today???

Missy I love your attitutude, go for it sweetie. Positive brings bf POSITIVE :))) xxxx :dust::dust::dust:

Purple I want to beleive everyone here will have their beatiful bb :))) :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies, just wanted to say hi and send :hug: - just read through a few days of posts to catch up with all the news 

Back in the uk now but buzzing around at my sisters and stuff for a few days before settling back in at home. Just got back in time to cover this month :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Here I am! :wave: It's just been a busy day - meeting in the morning, errands all day, you know the drill. I did make it to the library today, though. :thumbup: I'm going to be doing some canning this weekend, and I needed to pick up a cookbook there. I usually just make (and can) apple butter, but my neighbor's garden went gangbusters this year - they have had so much basil and mint that the whole neighborhood has been snipping their herbs all summer! Well, we're going to get our first frost this weekend, which means the end of the basil and mint, and those neighbors are out of town right now, so I'm going to go harvest everything that's left and make a bunch of pesto (for the freezer) and mint jelly (as long as I'm going to be canning this weekend anyway!). That way I can keep some for myself and give the rest to the neighbors when they get back home. I've never made mint jelly before, though, so that's why I had to go to the library. :book: I know you all can hardly contain yourselves you're so jealous of my exciting life. :pop:

I got home and had a message from my nurse - DH's morphology results are in, and this really was his best sample ever in all categories - 200 million, 95% motility and 8% morphology! His morphology averages around 2-3%, though he has had one sample as high as 6% before, but 8% is a new record. So now I've started to panic a little, along the lines of oh sh*t, this one might really work and then I'll be scared of another mc, and we won't be able to travel for Thanksgiving, and on and on and on.... It's sad that that's how I react to good ttc news anymore. Stupid miscarriages. :growlmad: 

Have a lovely evening, ladies. (Or a lovely morning, as the case may be!)


----------



## lavalux

Oh HA ... think positive. As FM always says, the let down would be the same whether you have hope or try to manage expectations not so why not have hope ... you had 3 eggs b/4 the insemination, DH's sperm was off the charts, we need another set of twins on this board. As my DH says, two for one. LOL But seriously, I've got my fingers crossed for your sticky bean/s!

FM,
Hello, when is your surgery procedure? How is your nephew, Jeremiah Christian? I'm hoping he is getting all the help he needs medically. I know he's getting the spiritual fortitude to grow and grow.

Butterfly,
Glad you are safely in London and spending time with your sis!

Skye,
How are you doing? How is your mom doing?

Missyt,
Love that PMA! It's going to happen for you and your DH, I know it! Come on Thanksgiving BFP!

Purple, Pad, OMM, Never, McWooly, Silverbirch, Twinkle, Dwrgi .... HI!!!

Went to a memorial service today for my friend ... she was German and part of the service was conducted by our pastors in German including some beautiful choral anthems (she sang in the choir) and touching memories from friends. It was a lovely tribute to her life and we had some amazing German food at the reception (potato salad, cabbage, bratwursts, knockwurst, cheeses including a brie with pecan glaze, fabulous fresh brown bread, pork schnitzle with apple sauce, fruit tarts, apple streudel, beer, wine and apple cider). It was lovely and she would have enjoyed the party. I hope that when I go, my friends have a real celebration and sing some upbeat hymns like "I'll Fly Away". 

Anyway, ladies. Lots of love to y'all. Laura


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, sorry I've had the last couple of days off & I've been enjoying a 'staycation!' Yesterday I went to our local stately home with a friend, had a walk in the garden's, looked round the house and had a scone the size of side plate!!
Today DH was off work too, we went to the local mall (Trafford Centre for anyone in this neck of the woods) watched Tin-tin at the cinema, did some shopping (i bought a feather boa for my burlesque thing!) had thai for dinner, saw Steps switch on the Christmas lights and then saw Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy at the cinema - 2 films in one day! (i didn't understand most of the second one though!) It was lovely to spend the day together and not be thinking about ttc.

HA - I'm so sorry that even being hopeful is stressful, it sucks doesn't it?! I think it's great news about your DH's SA - I keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for you. 

Butterfly - welcome home!!

Purple - I've had to do the safeguarding course too - it's awful to hear about the dreadful things people do to children. 

Hey Skye, FM, OMM, missy, Dwrgi, Lava, Constance and anyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - welcome back to the UK - hope you are not too chilly! but Yay!! for arriving in time for this cycle - fingers crossed for you xx

HA - those numbers sounds great! it's so difficult to balance hope and try to protect yourself and cope with the fear, however at this point there is nothing you can do to affect the outcome, so I would recommend - just breath, enjoy each nice thing that happens (you domestic goddess you!) and take each day as it comes :hugs:

missy - sounds like you are managing all the stress & emotions really well with a good selection of "tools" and a wonderful DH xxx

FM - how's your baby nephew doing? is he still in the hospital? Im sending growing healthy thoughts his way xx

twinkle - your staycation sounds lovely! especially the scone :haha: yummy!! and you are adding to the burlesqu kit - yay!!

dwrgi - are you there?? haven't "seen" you in a while, hope you are ok and just off enjoying half term maybe :hugs:

wooly - is your back all better now? I really hope so, these cold days do now help with aches and pains (ok now I sound like Im 80!) 

Skye - how is the bathroom coming along now that you have sourced all the bits - must be a nice feeling to have it part underway especially since you were stressing about it? and how are the driving lessons?? is it difficult to drive with a bump?

Lava - the memorial for your friend sounds so moving, a real celebration of life! what a wonderful tribute to a friend and loved one xx

pad - are you home this weekend - Im excited to hear how everything went!

Never and OMM - Im thinking of you ladies and hoping you are doing ok, you are both in my thoughts xxxx

now :hugs: to the lurkers - constance,north, keekee, forever, bear, manuiti, titi, and everyone else I have forgotten 


afm - nothing new to report really, this has felt like a long week, since I know we missed Ovulation this month, DH and I enjoyed a large white wine last night and I may have one tonight also, we have a relaxing weekend planned, I am on a half day today so will try and get all the chores, laundry and housework done this afternoon and then we will do lots of nothing over the weekend - walk the dogs, visit our favourite coffee shop for frothy lattes and a slice of cake and hopefully have a lie in. big loves to you all xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey lovely ladies!!

How are we all?

HA those figures sound great for Hubby!! Good on him!! I know what you mean about worrying it will all work... sounds odd I know... but that is exactly how I feel too... Still I feel that negative and worrying thoughts cannot possibly help so lets just chill.... bask in our 2ww and hope for that lovely line when we test... though as you all know I am such a dufus that I need CB to spell it out for me! Hahaha

Missy - those follies sound good to me... when is your trigger?

Butterfly - welcome back to Blighty!!

Skye and Lava - how are you lovely babies treating you? A whinge and a moan over juice sounds like me.... so depressing to not be able to drink for the last 4 days of your hol when the package includes free booze... there was Hubby drinking lovely Cypriot wine and me with a lemonade...
So sorry about your friend Lava xx

FM so sorry your nephew is not too well... if it helps my nephew was born very ill when bilateral hydronephrosis... basically his kidneys didn't work and if had his first 5 hour op at 2 days old... a further 12 ops in his first year of life...it really was touch and go... but he is now an active normal 10 year old and no one would ever know he was so ill .... stay strong hun... as I know you can x

Twinks - your stay cation sounds fab!

Hey Dwrgi - how are ya? Having a good half term? 

OMM, Never, Purps, Woolster.... how are ya?

So... we are back... was a lovely stay in Cyprus - great weather and hotel. The proceedure was fine, quick and painless. We had 7 eggs, 6 fertilized and we had 2 good quality embryos implanted on Monday. I am so many drugs I bloody rattle... Dr showed us the little 8 cells before he put them in and even showed me where he was putting them.... my endometrium was a very good 9.2mm so all is in place for this to work. Hubby is very hopeful... the most hopeful he has ever been and I think is acyually hoping this could be twins... I feel bad for being the voice of doom and reminding him that this may not work...

Test day is next Friday.......


----------



## lavalux

Ooh, that lie in sounds lovely. Now you just need to get someone to bring you breakfast in bed.

Pad, I see you are able to.access the thread but maybe can't post. We are all rooting for you! Can't wait for an update when you have the chance. I hope everything is going super smoothly. Lots of love and baby dust to you!

Everyone have a nice weekend.


----------



## lavalux

Pad we cross-posted!! Glad you had a lovely time in Cyprus and the procedure went well. Your doctor sounds wonderful and very caring. You have done all you can do so now sit back and relax during your TWW. We are all excited about Friday! Only one more week to go.


----------



## Macwooly

FM - :hugs: Hope your nephew gets well :hugs:

HA - I can not imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you are experiencing :hugs: But excellent news on your hubby's SA results :thumbup:

Pad - excellent news on the embryos and sending lots of :dust: your way :dust:

Purple - hope you have a lovely weekend and jealous of the cake :)

Skye - a good moan is needed sometimes :thumbup:

Lava - so sorry about your friend but sounds like she was very much loved and remember is such a lovely way :hugs:

Never - sending some :hugs: your way

OMM - please know I keep you in my prayers and think of you daily :hugs:

Butterfly - welcome home :hi: Hope you can talk you man into trying for a few more cycles but hoping you won't need to and this is the one :dust:

AFM - not much to report. DH has been working away during the week but he's home tonight :) Which means I will no longer be sharing the house with 4 sad dogs who miss their daddy :) I'm in my TWW but firmly on the whatever wagon. I have been putting the idea to DH of me doing acupuncture and I think he is almost about to agree :) I have found a good person locally who does acupuncture and reflexology in the same session. DH has some questions but my dog is in for her acupuncture tomorrow so he's going to ask the vet the questions bless him. So hopefully tomorrow he'll say yes and I can look to get started with my next cycle if it turns up :)

Much love; :hugs: and :dust: to all x

Twinkle - your staycation sounds lovely :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Lava and Woolster....

Am just praying those embies are growing and settling in well for what I hope will be 9 months....


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> HA those figures sound great for Hubby!! Good on him!! I know what you mean about worrying it will all work... sounds odd I know... but that is exactly how I feel too... Still I feel that negative and worrying thoughts cannot possibly help so lets just chill.... bask in our 2ww and hope for that lovely line when we test... though as you all know I am such a dufus that I need CB to spell it out for me! Hahaha

I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets this way - I swear this feeling of wanting it to work and simultaneously not wanting it to work makes me feel crazier than everything else I've been through all combined. :wacko: And all I ever use are the digis - you are not alone!! With everything I go through every month, I do not need the added stress of "is this a line?" on top of everything else!! :haha: 



padbrat said:


> So... we are back... was a lovely stay in Cyprus - great weather and hotel. The proceedure was fine, quick and painless. We had 7 eggs, 6 fertilized and we had 2 good quality embryos implanted on Monday. I am so many drugs I bloody rattle... Dr showed us the little 8 cells before he put them in and even showed me where he was putting them.... my endometrium was a very good 9.2mm so all is in place for this to work. Hubby is very hopeful... the most hopeful he has ever been and I think is acyually hoping this could be twins... I feel bad for being the voice of doom and reminding him that this may not work...
> 
> Test day is next Friday.......

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Sounds outstanding!! I'm so happy for you! I know what you mean about a hopeful DH and feeling like the voice of doom - I think we go through that every month. But this time I think yours is right to be hopeful - the one problem you were having was your translocation, and now that has been overcome - I'm hopeful for you, too! :hugs: Welcome home! 



Macwooly said:


> AFM - not much to report. DH has been working away during the week but he's home tonight :) Which means I will no longer be sharing the house with 4 sad dogs who miss their daddy :) I'm in my TWW but firmly on the whatever wagon. I have been putting the idea to DH of me doing acupuncture and I think he is almost about to agree :) I have found a good person locally who does acupuncture and reflexology in the same session. DH has some questions but *my dog is in for her acupuncture tomorrow so he's going to ask the vet the questions* bless him. So hopefully tomorrow he'll say yes and I can look to get started with my next cycle if it turns up :)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I bet the vet gets asked questions like that all the time! It sounds like something out of James Herriot, expecting the vet to know everything! (Not that there's any acupuncture in the books, but if they'd been written today I bet there would have been!) 


Thanks to everyone for putting up with me and my neuroses... I sometimes feel like a broken record, going through the same set of fears and emotions every month - you're all saints to continue listening to me (or at least pretending to! :haha:) and encouraging me to be hopeful and keep my spirits up. I couldn't do this without you all. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

HappyAuntie said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> AFM - not much to report. DH has been working away during the week but he's home tonight :) Which means I will no longer be sharing the house with 4 sad dogs who miss their daddy :) I'm in my TWW but firmly on the whatever wagon. I have been putting the idea to DH of me doing acupuncture and I think he is almost about to agree :) I have found a good person locally who does acupuncture and reflexology in the same session. DH has some questions but *my dog is in for her acupuncture tomorrow so he's going to ask the vet the questions* bless him. So hopefully tomorrow he'll say yes and I can look to get started with my next cycle if it turns up :)
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I bet the vet gets asked questions like that all the time! It sounds like something out of James Herriot, expecting the vet to know everything! (Not that there's any acupuncture in the books, but if they'd been written today I bet there would have been!)Click to expand...

I must admit when he said he wanted to ask the vet I was a bit :saywhat: but he doesn't understand acupuncture so I suppose discussing it with her as she is trained in it might help. He wants to come with me on the first visit for acupuncture as well if I go which makes me go :dohh: as sometimes he is like the spanish inquisition with his questions :blush:

And we don't put up with you we support you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh Pad and HA I am excited for you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## purplelou

HA - as wooly says we don't "put up" with you - we want to support you xxx I am hopeful and excited for you , big :hugs:

Pad - It sounds like everything went to plan and that your medical team looked after you beautifully! so now we just have to cross everything for you and send :dust: :dust: :dust: your way xxxxx


oh and ladies - you can do whatever you need to do to keep your sanity - vent, worry and have a good old moan - we are all here to listen!


----------



## FutureMommie

Pad- FX for you hun!


----------



## padbrat

Thanks FM, Purps and Butterfly!!

Bloody progeserone is making my boobs hurt like mad!!!!


----------



## skye2010

Debs yeaaaaaah!!! So glad to hear from you finally. It will work, it has to. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please dear God let this work for Debs. :kiss::kiss::kiss: Where are you guys now? In UK> Debs whatever happens pls "DO NOT LIFT anything". no matter heavy or not. "Do NOT run" No oranges for now. Limit vit C intake. Take it easy just to be extra cautious. Wishing you :baby::baby:. A girl and a boy would be prefect like Laura's :)))

Girls I just read an article on Evening Standard about IVF couples who are struggling to meet the costs of the tx. (IVF, consultations, follow ups meds etc etc) HFEA is encouraging the couples to set up a website for donations. The website www.pinktimeline.com apparently shows how to set up a personalised fund raising page. I think that's a brilliant idea. Friends and family could contribute. Pls check it out ad let us know if anyone sets up a page. xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Popping on to wish Padbrat the very best of luck, i have everything crossed for this to work for you!! sending you tons and tons of sticky dust!!

:wave: to all my lovely ladies!!! I love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

skye2010 said:


> Debs yeaaaaaah!!! So glad to hear from you finally. It will work, it has to. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please dear God let this work for Debs. :kiss::kiss::kiss: Where are you guys now? In UK> Debs whatever happens pls "DO NOT LIFT anything". no matter heavy or not. "Do NOT run" No oranges for now. Limit vit C intake. Take it easy just to be extra cautious. Wishing you :baby::baby:. A girl and a boy would be prefect like Laura's :)))
> 
> Girls I just read an article on Evening Standard about IVF couples who are struggling to meet the costs of the tx. (IVF, consultations, follow ups meds etc etc) HFEA is encouraging the couples to set up a website for donations. The website www.pinktimeline.com apparently shows how to set up a personalised fund raising page. I think that's a brilliant idea. Friends and family could contribute. Pls check it out ad let us know if anyone sets up a page. xxxx

What a great idea that page is Skye, well spotted!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! I don't log in to this site very much but it's always a great place to come and share since I don't have anyone to talk to about this. In any case, I had a polyp removed and had an HSG before that. We are finally TTC this month after a few months off for all these procedures. Did anyone notice that after getting a polyp removed and/or HSG done they got BFP sooner? Thanks & Baby Dust to Everyone!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone, I've been away working in Paris again so I'm just ducking in to say hi I won't be on for another week or so as I'm going back Monday.

FX for you Padbrat, I really hope next time I'm on you have some good news and you too Happy Auntie!

Big hellos to everyone else, sorry I don't have time to go back and read got to get organised for giong away way again :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Skye!!

How is the bathroom coming on? All shaping up nicely I hope and have you popped those killer heels on yet to destroy OH's games? LOL

My Doc in Cyprus also said i wasn't to walk to far... in his words I had to "completely chill out"! Had not heard about not having oranges.... in fact had just bought a big carton of it as it is one of my 5 a day!.... Ooooo glad i read your post before having a big drink of it... Had a lovely big salad last night inspired by the lovely Mediterran food in Cyprus... cous cous, lettuce, loads of tomatos, cucumber, olives, advocado....mmmmmm... gotta be a few of the 5 a day there eh?

Thanks for the dust OMM! All gratefully received!

Hey North! You are such a jetsetter!! Where are you off to now?


----------



## padbrat

Skye.... a boy and a girl would be a dream.... but must remember not to be greedy... just one healthy baby would be a miracle for us! lol


----------



## sunny74

hi ladies, havent posted in a while, it moves so quickly here i cant keep up!

Havent got a grip on who's who quite yet but wishing you all of you the very best of luck in this road that we are all on.

Following on from my 3rd miscarriage on 13th oct, happened naturally so avoided a d&c but was bleeding for a couple of weeks on and off, I had a hysteroscopy yesterday under a general, all went well, no abnormalities found, think he did a bit of scrape too (sorry TMI), so i'm all cleaned out and ready to go again. Still waiting for chromosome and antibody results etc

I have a strong feeling they arent going to find anything 'wrong' 

The emotional side has been more difficult this time round, last weekend at a dinner party a really good friend was there with their 1 year old, gorgeous little girl, and i said, as you do 'having any more then?' she said, oh i thought you knew, i'm 10 weeks pregnant. I'm so happy for them but at the same time couldnt help thinking that we would have been giving birth at virtually the same time if i had held onto mine...

Anyway, ive ordered lots of ovulation tests etc, not sure whether its worth OV testing this month, although i'm not feeling particularly patient at the moment it might be best to wait until i have had one period, back to the waiting game.....


----------



## NorthStar

I work in Paris quite a bit, and that's where I'm spending most of my time this past month padbrat, so I'm full of bread and pastries ha ha.

Enjoy your chillout time, on an off topic note if you're on the couch I can recommend "True Blood" and I just found out the new show on Sky Living has that hot guy in it who was Bryan in Queer As Folk :thumbup: needless to say he's playing someone's DAD in the show who looks about 20, tv makes me feel old sometimes :rofl:


----------



## froliky2011

sunny74 said:


> hi ladies, havent posted in a while, it moves so quickly here i cant keep up!
> 
> Havent got a grip on who's who quite yet but wishing you all of you the very best of luck in this road that we are all on.
> 
> Following on from my 3rd miscarriage on 13th oct, happened naturally so avoided a d&c but was bleeding for a couple of weeks on and off, I had a hysteroscopy yesterday under a general, all went well, no abnormalities found, think he did a bit of scrape too (sorry TMI), so i'm all cleaned out and ready to go again. Still waiting for chromosome and antibody results etc
> 
> I have a strong feeling they arent going to find anything 'wrong'
> 
> The emotional side has been more difficult this time round, last weekend at a dinner party a really good friend was there with their 1 year old, gorgeous little girl, and i said, as you do 'having any more then?' she said, oh i thought you knew, i'm 10 weeks pregnant. I'm so happy for them but at the same time couldnt help thinking that we would have been giving birth at virtually the same time if i had held onto mine...
> 
> Anyway, ive ordered lots of ovulation tests etc, not sure whether its worth OV testing this month, although i'm not feeling particularly patient at the moment it might be best to wait until i have had one period, back to the waiting game.....

Sorry!! :hugs: It's amazing how different the journey can be to becoming pregnant. My heart goes out to all the women who have a difficult time TTC or are unable to conceive at all. We are lucky that medicine has advanced as much as it has though. Good luck!! I hope your tests come back normal. I will say this, your diet and the water you drink can be factors too. Hi nitrates from fertilizers (if you live in an agricultural area) are known to cause mc. Only drink purified spring water and stay away from heavy chemicals in your diet (lots of diet sodas etc.) :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

NorthStar said:


> I work in Paris quite a bit, and that's where I'm spending most of my time this past month padbrat, so I'm full of bread and pastries ha ha.
> 
> Enjoy your chillout time, on an off topic note if you're on the couch I can recommend "True Blood" and I just found out the new show on Sky Living has that hot guy in it who was Bryan in Queer As Folk :thumbup: needless to say he's playing someone's DAD in the show who looks about 20, tv makes me feel old sometimes :rofl:

Oooo la la North! Yummy pain au chocolats - could eat em all day!! So how is gay Paris?... haven't been there in yonks!! I am a bit of a fan of international cuisine... so am now drooling at the thought of French food!!:thumbup:

OMG Queer as Folk! What a programme that was... strangly compelling TV that you just couldn't stop watching!!:haha:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Froliky - I dont have any personal experience of polyp removal or hsg - but it seems sensible that removing a polyp (which would be a physical barrier to sperm or implantation) and then hsg (which surely "clears all the plumbing") would only leave nice clear tissue behind ready for an embie to stick - so good luck! xx

Sunny - big :hugs: to you, this is so difficult and whilst we are happy for our friends when they have babies/get pregnant, it only reminds us that we are still trying. chin up xxxx

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend so far? me and DH have been having a lovely resty time and are now indulging in cheesy horror zombie movies - what fun!


----------



## missyt

:hi: Hello FM, Skye, OMM, MacWooly, Purple, Butterfly, Northstar, Constance, Lava, Froliky, Bellacat, Twinkle, Sunny, dwrgi and anyone else I missed!

HA, I'm still rooting for you. You have such good numbers, both you and DH. Congrats on DH's morphology. He must be doing something right. :thumbup:I'm praying for your sticky bean.

Pad, Yay!!!!!! 6 fertilized eggs is great! :yipee: Sounds like you are doing everything right and keep up the PMA! I'm praying for your sticky bean too. Maybe it'll be two sticky beans! :oneofeach:

AFM, I'm on day 10 of stimming and they want me in tomorrow morning for another scan. My estrogen levels have been rising nicely. I had 12 follies today with the biggest at 19. I have a feeling I may be triggering tomorrow and my retrieval may be on Tuesday. I'm getting close! I'm just keeping up with the positive attitude and thinking baby! :baby:

Babydust to all you lovely ladies! :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Oooooo doing so well Missy!! How exciting!!! Would be amazing for HA, me and you to all have sticky beans!!

Here is to hoping and praying and PMAing... and baby dusting... and anything else I can think of!

ps... think Hubby would be chuffed to bits with twins... I would just hope for 1 healthy baby.... please please pllllleeeaaasseeee baby God!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! I'm relatively new to this forum and I'm still exploring it, but I definitely fit into this thread, so here I am. I'm 36 and my hubby and I have been ttc for 1.5 years now trying for our first. I've been diagnosed with PCOS and because of that it's been a hugely frustrating ride so far. Since going off of BC in June of 2010, I've not had one single AF that was natural. The few that I've had (4!) have all been brought on by either Provera (once) or Prometrium (3 times and counting). I'm currently on metformin to help me control my insulin resistance and balance my hormones, and I've been working hard to lose weight (33 pounds so far with about 55 to go!). 

I actually had a day and a half of spotting a couple of weeks ago that was natural (first natural bleeding down there since I got off of BC), and my OB is thrilled with that sign! So I'm hoping that the next few months will bring me a natural cycle and possibly a pregnancy!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Dodger! You've come to the right place. Well done on your weight loss. I hope you get your BFP soon.

Missy, HA, & Pad,
I'm rooting for y'all & so hope all of you get your sticky beans/s this month. 

FA, 
I am hoping you are next following your surgery & IVF with all the other lovely ladies to follow. I know how long you have been patiently & positively waiting ... you too, Amanda & Twinkle! 

I am officially 40 today. Going to church & bday dinner with the family tonight. We are doing a low key day. As a belated celebration, in mid-Nov, a few of my girlfriends are having a day to get pedicure, take a jewelry making class, and have brunch. Should be fun. 

Happy Sunday everyone! Especially Ginger & Baby4MJ if you are lurking. I miss you two. Sorry I didn't check in with all of you, but I am reading everyone's posts & sending prayers & positive vibes your way.


----------



## Dwrgi

Happy birthday Lava-what a fab 40th birthday present you have lined up for yourself with boy and girl, when they arrive! Have a great day today and enjoy yourself! I hope everybody spoils you too! :cake:

Hey Missy, those follicles all sound very promising. Good luck for tomorrow if they decide to trigger you. 19mm does sound like the right size for this. Fingers crossed you get some good eggies! :thumbup:

HA-brilliant news on DH's morphology test result. He must be chuffed to bits. How are you feeling now?? Fingers crossed that there is a little snuggle bug getting all cosy inside! :thumbup:

Debs-my God!! I was soooooooo delighted when I read your post and saw that you had six fertilised eggs. Absolutely brilliant! I hope the two embies are getting all snuggly too, and you have the best of news on Friday. Am thinking of you and willing it to work so much for you! Lots of love, Axxx

Skye-what you up to hun?? Bet you're NOT chilling!!!! I thought of you when I read of the Turkey earthquake. I hope that your family weren't affected. I shall PM you very very soon, but wanted to say thanks for your helpful post re. tests... Lots of love to you, hun! :hugs::hugs:

Hi guys-Butterfly, OMM, Macwooly, Purple, Keekee, NorthStar, FM, and anybody else whose names I may have missed out. Hope you are all good??

AFM-back to school tomorrow. Been a tough week all told and am completely fed-up with the whole TTC thing-it is completely exhausting... I'm CD29 (I think) and am expecting (as she is damned sure to arrive) AF on CD31 as I don't think I ovulated until CD17 this cycle. Am not going to test-what's the point? But bracing myself for another period, and my 4th year anniversary of TTC in December. Oh what joy. 

Btw, am thinking of going to the Fertility Show next Saturday in London. Has anybody on here ever been? Sounds quite useful...

Love to you all, 
Axxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Pad, HA, missy, things are sounding really good for you ladies - I'm keeping you in my prayers xxx

Dwrgi, half term goes way too fast doesn't it? Sending you big hugs petal xx

Happy Birthday Lava, hope you're having a lovely day! xx

Sunny - I know what you mean, I love playing with my friend's babies but it's so bittersweet cuddling them while wishing so hard for our own. xx

Purple - I love a good zombie film - think I might dig one out later! xx


Hello FM, OMM, Butterfly, wooly, never, Constance, Northstar (and anyone I've missed)

Welcome newbies - dodger, frolicky, bella - hope your stay here is short & sweet xx

AFM - I'm on cd 19 - I've missed doing to opks over the last 3 days as we've been out & I refuse to pee in a cup in a public toilet! However I hadn't had a positive result before that so I'm not sure what the situation is. We've been DTD every other day so I suppose there's nothing else we can do. We had a comedy moment earlier - DH went out at 3 for the rest of the day so we had to 'do it' between church and him going out. I'd read somewhere on here that ot was a good idea to use a child's medicine syringe to squirt conceive+ a bit further in, so we decided to give it a go. Let's just say it went EVERYWHERE!!! I think we need a bit more practise!


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...fab news and all ther worries begin again now...huge :hugs: and STICKY :dust: coming your way :hugs:

Purple...hope you enjoyed yoir cheesy movies and you are looking after yourswelf :hugs:

Twinkle...OPK's can be so frustrating and I :rofl: at your conceive+ momtnt :hugs:

Dwrgi...half term went far too quickly huh :saywhat: I'm sorry you are feeling the imminent visit from the hag...life really is too cruel at times :hugs:

Pad...fingers and EVERYTHING crossed that those two embies snuggle in deep...even one would be a dream :hugs:

Lava...happy 40th :cake: :hugs:

FM...hope you're doing ok :hugs:

OMM...:hugs for the lurkdom :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else..

AFM...just had four days away with the OH and I am in a much better frame of mind. I have booked an appointment with a counsellor when I will be feeling the most anxious as I know this is only a temporary happy phase right now. I have a job interview for another school on Friday so hoping that will be one less stressful thing going on in my life IF I were to get it :shrug:

Love to all

XxX


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Everyone! 

Dodgercpkl - Sorry! Best to you! Keep taking good care of yourself and stay hopeful!

Dwrgi - I agree. TTC is another job in itself for some of us. It is a roller coaster. I know for me, my breathe is my sanctuary many of moments during this journey.

Neversaynever - Good Luck! I hope you get the job! 

Baby Dust to Everyone & Happy Halloween to those celebrating! Happy Holidays to anyone in India or any where else there are celebrations/holidays!

Stay Positive & Remember to breathe! xoxox


----------



## missyt

Hello Dogder and welcome! :hi:

Lava, Happy Birthday! :cake:

Never, sounds like the get away with DH is well deserved. I think going to see a counselor is a great idea. I honestly think there should be more counselors that specialize in infertility and mc. :hug:

AFM, there were 13 follies on my ultrasound and the bigger ones were at 22, 20, 19, 18 and 17. There were a few others around 16. I'm scheduled for egg retrieval on Tuesday. I'm so excited its finally here. I'm very thankful for the good response to the meds since I was freaked out earlier about that AMH test. I know it sounds crazy but I think after the intial freak out, it helped to just forget about it and not give it any serious thought. I trigger tonight so I'm just going to relax and be good to myself.


----------



## purplelou

missy - the follies news is sounding good - I am sending you all the ;dust: I can muster and keeping everything crossed for you!!

Dodger - welcome! well done on the weight loss, I hope you get that BFP soon!

HA - how are you feeling? Im keeping hopeful for you and sending many :hugs: your way xxx

never - big :hugs: to you, it sounds like a counsellor might help, I really hope so - it's awful to feel so low like that xxxx

Twinkle - I had to laugh at you concieve+ episode - bless, it sounds like something that would happen to me xxx

Dwrgi - yay - Im happy to see you again, Ive missed you this last week, but sorry you are so stressed, big :hugs:

Pad - I am on the edge of my seat for you!! sending you :dust: :dust: :dust: and hoping both those embies are super sticky and healthy!!

Lava - happy belated birthday:cake: and it sounds like you have a lovely treat lined up to come xx

skye, FM, OMM, froliky, wooly, butterfly, northstar, keekee and anyone Ive missed - big :hugs: to you ladies xxx

afm - back to work, and it feels like the weekend has flown by! I have read all the instructions for the CBFM and *think* I have it straight in my head, so Im ready to go whenever AF shows her ugly face (Grrr)

ladies it would be just amazing and magical if there were a whole bunch of BFPs this month on this thread - I am so hopeful for us all xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys, how are you all?? 

Never-how are you hun? I didn't mention you in my last post, and should have. It is really hard when your mind is still working to the dates you had got fixed to your pregnancy. How can we not do this, once we've been pregnant before? It's impossible, and would take an automaton not to. I am thinking of you and hoping that you are starting to feel a little bit better. Did you say that you were looking for a new job? Maybe a fresh start is what you need. Thinking of you and wishing I could do something to give you your dearest wish, although I KNOW it will happen for you! Lots of love, hun. :flower:

Missy-fabulous news on the follies. I can't believe how quickly they have developed, you are obviously doing something right!! Fingers crossed now that you get some good quality eggs out of those! Hang on in there! :thumbup:

Hey Purple, glad that you have got your head around the CBFM-I have heard very good things about it, so it will be worth the effort, I'm sure! Fingers crossed you get good news soon! We most certainly DO need a few BFPs on here!! Thanks for thinking of me, too! You are sooooooo kind. 

Hi to everybody! Still waiting for AF to show-boo hiss. Am certain she will. As always, have no symptoms whatsoever, and I reckon she will come to my door tomorrow. Grrr. 

Hope you all have a good week!

Lots of love,
Axxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Purple I use a CBFM (not this cycle) so shout if you have any queries :hugs:


----------



## sunny74

twinkle1975 said:


> Sunny - I know what you mean, I love playing with my friend's babies but it's so bittersweet cuddling them while wishing so hard for our own. xx
> 
> AFM - I'm on cd 19 - I've missed doing to opks over the last 3 days as we've been out & I refuse to pee in a cup in a public toilet! However I hadn't had a positive result before that so I'm not sure what the situation is. We've been DTD every other day so I suppose there's nothing else we can do. We had a comedy moment earlier - DH went out at 3 for the rest of the day so we had to 'do it' between church and him going out. I'd read somewhere on here that ot was a good idea to use a child's medicine syringe to squirt conceive+ a bit further in, so we decided to give it a go. Let's just say it went EVERYWHERE!!! I think we need a bit more practise!

Thanks twinkle, that made me laugh :haha:



froliky2011 said:


> Sorry!! :hugs: It's amazing how different the journey can be to becoming pregnant. My heart goes out to all the women who have a difficult time TTC or are unable to conceive at all. We are lucky that medicine has advanced as much as it has though. Good luck!! I hope your tests come back normal. I will say this, your diet and the water you drink can be factors too. Hi nitrates from fertilizers (if you live in an agricultural area) are known to cause mc. Only drink purified spring water and stay away from heavy chemicals in your diet (lots of diet sodas etc.) :hugs:

Thanks froliky, this last time i was drinking bottled water, not deliberately but.., so the water doesnt seem to make any difference, but thanks for the info, there is so much that effects fertility, its so easy to drive ourselves mad.
Stay sane ladies
xx


----------



## purplelou

Thanks wooly, I will definitely ask you, you can count on that!


----------



## skye2010

Just a quickie
Missy Gooooood lucccccck!!!! All my toes and fingers crossed for you. Your follies are doing great. I hope you get at least 7-8 good embies. Take it easy hon and rest as much as you can xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Missy - good luck today :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy...good luck today :hugs: :dust:

Pad..how are you feeling? :hugs:

HA..roller coasters any good and you ok?

FM...you holding up?

Purple...Wooly...NS....Skye...Lava...Twinkle...Silverbirch....OMM...and everyone else I have missed :hi:

All ok with me...ovulation was predicted to be today but think it was actually last Friday so all the pressure has been off this month and it feels fab! If I did O last Friday, chances are slim and I am perfectly ok with it too and it also means that my cycles are returning to pre Furry which has to be a good thing.

I have an interview on Friday, seeing a counsellor next Friday which was timed for when AF was on it's way so I could be in my depths for a better picture.

Last thing...it has been a year since I have smoked :yipee: I was a heavy smoker...20+ a day since I was fifteen and I NEVER thought I would be able to stop and I have. Not ONCE have I been tempted..not even through the dark days :happydance:

Anyway...:dust: and :hugs: to all

XxX


----------



## purplelou

Missy - Good Luck!!! today, Ill be thinking of you!

Never - good luck with your interview, and with the counselling - I hope you get the job and that your counsellor is able to help, also - omg - well done on 1 year smoke free!! that's a brilliant achievement, you should be soo sooo proud of yourself !!

Missy, HA and Pad - I am hoping hoping hoping for you all, its a new month today and on this thread we NEED some big juicy BFPs, so I am hoping it's going to be at LEAST a triple happy month, (with some more BFPs from the rest of us too!)

big :hugs: and loves to everyone - OMM, wooly, north, lava, skye, dwrgi, twinkle, butterfly, silver, forever, bear, sunny, FM, keekee and anyone I have missed xxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies yet again I am saying sorry for being MIA but I have struggled to keep up with work and normal life as have been feeling sooo tired. I just about manage to get through the day at work (although there have been many days when I have been very unproductive) and then go home eat and then in bed. This week I felt it was getting a little better until yesterday when I had a halloween party to go to and by 9.30pm I just had to leave my husband there and go home exhausted, today at work is a struggle. I can't really complain as I have not suffered with sickness which would be a nightmare. 

Missy I am keeping everything crossed for you today and sending you positive vibes for the most amazing embies that will latch on tight to you. I am willing for this to be your time so you can celebrate Christmas with a little bump:hugs:

Prad I am over the moon for you on 2 gorgeous embies safely on board and will be willing then to hold on tighter than ever and give you your longed for baby/babies. Skye is right with her advice to take it completely easy and do not lift anything no matter how light you feel it is. I am with you on the progesterone they are not great, my bb's were so sore and went up a cup size right away after taking them which is not good as already too big for my liking. Keep up with the positive thinking and I will keep you in my prayers:hugs:

Never good luck with the interview and hope you find the counselling helpful. I really wanted help after my loss but it is not something that is not easy to find here in Bahrain. I think it is a positive thing that helps us deal with the tough times in our lives so we are able to cope with going forwards. Good on you for being brave and taking that step and I will pray that your next BFP comes along soon and sticks like glue. Btw HUGE congrats on the quitting smoking, it is a massive achievement and I wish you could pass some of your strength to my Mum as she just can't seem to quit long term.

Lava happy belated birthday, hope things are going well with you with pregnancy.

Skye it can't be that long now until Shirin arrives, I am so excited for you and can't wait to see the pics.

AFM pregnancy is all fine and baby is growing well. I had my 12 week scan on Sunday and the LO was very active indeed kicking and waving. The doctor did the check for Down Syndrome and told me that the scan looked great and that I shouldn't worry, bood results should be back next week to confirm my risk rating. I am confident that all will be fine now and just looking forward to getting some energy back hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks. Bump is getting big now so can't imagine how I will look at 8-9 months.

Sorry that I haven't mentioned you all but I am at work quickly logging on. So much work to finish off this week before the Eid holidays begin but at least I get next week off work YAY. 

Take care all of you and although I don't always get the chance to log on as much as I would like lately I really do keep you all in my thoughts and prayers willing you all to get your sticky BFP's real soon.

x x x


----------



## Butterfly67

Lava, belated Happy Birthday :cake:

Carole so good to hear from you and that you are at 12 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Never, glad you are getting the counselling, good luck with the job interview and awesome on the smoking :happydance::happydance:

Sending lots of :dust: to the ladies in waiting! Missy, HA, Pad :hugs::hugs:

And :hugs::hugs: to everyone else skye, purple, keekee, dwrgi, wooly, sunny, froliky, twinkle, FM, Bear, 4ever, silverb, OMM, NS and anyone else I have missed!


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> All ok with me...ovulation was predicted to be today but think it was actually last Friday so all the pressure has been off this month and it feels fab! If I did O last Friday, chances are slim and I am perfectly ok with it too and it also means that my cycles are returning to pre Furry which has to be a good thing.
> 
> I have an interview on Friday, seeing a counsellor next Friday which was timed for when AF was on it's way so I could be in my depths for a better picture.
> 
> Last thing...it has been a year since I have smoked :yipee: I was a heavy smoker...20+ a day since I was fifteen and I NEVER thought I would be able to stop and I have. Not ONCE have I been tempted..not even through the dark days :happydance:
> 
> Anyway...:dust: and :hugs: to all
> 
> XxX

Well done you! Giving up the fags is no mean feat!! You are a very strong person, and can do anything! Good luck with interview on Friday, and cool that you're cool with ov!!

Big hugs hun!
Axxx


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :)xx
Wishing Debs and Missy lots and lots of luck, pls take it easy girlsxxx and giving Never and Chris lots of hugs. Northwest queer as folks certainly glued me on tv when it first showed, what a weird show. Butterfly I thought of u this weekend cause there was an art fair in hampstead this weekend and I wondered if u attended as we passed by walking the dogs.
Carole I'm so glad to hear that u had the 12 wk scan and u both doing well :) r u gonna find out the sex at 16 week?
Amanda, Fm, Purple and all girls here lots of xxxx.
I am a bit fuzzy in the head and Im on phone net so it's all a short update.
Last night I ended up having a bit of a helloween night :(
There was a loud party last night so I didn't sleep untill 2-3 than around 5 am I woke up to go to toilet. When I came back I thought I was still peeing. I looked down and found lots of blood coming down my legs. Woke up dh and we rushed to hospital. I don't know if I told u guys that I had a low lying Placenta
which makes me susceptable for bleeding. Anyway the drs checked the bbs heartbeat and Thank God she is doing wel.
In fact moving and kicking a lot :)))
Since than the bleeding is stabilised, not gushing anymore. They're gonna keep me 2 days and if it stops hopefully they'll let me go. 
I am feeling tired but positive. I had a scan and had a sneak at Shirin moving around :))))) It was a scary incident. Poor Dh got very emotional and scared worrying it might get worst. But hopefully it will b ok. I will update and carry on checking up on debs and missy. Take care all xxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
So happy that everything is okay with you & Shirin but how scary. Bless your DH. Keep us posted.

Never,
That is a major accomplishment ... quitting smoking ... it should give you confidence that you are a strong woman & can do anything you set your mind to. New job, TTC, being a good mom. Good luck on the interview.

Carole,
Glad all is well with you & baby. So jealous you have a break from work. My job stress is also making me exhausted & helping to keep me up at night. I hope you use your break to get some rest.

Good luck Missyt, Pad, & HA.

Butterfly,
Settling in with the move?

Sorry I'm missing folks. On my phone & late getting ready for work.


----------



## Neversaynever

Skye...very scary hun :hugs: Shirin will be fine and you guys will too :hugs:

Thanks for all the positive comments :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Hey girls :)xx
> Wishing Debs and Missy lots and lots of luck, pls take it easy girlsxxx and giving Never and Chris lots of hugs. Northwest queer as folks certainly glued me on tv when it first showed, what a weird show. Butterfly I thought of u this weekend cause there was an art fair in hampstead this weekend and I wondered if u attended as we passed by walking the dogs.
> Carole I'm so glad to hear that u had the 12 wk scan and u both doing well :) r u gonna find out the sex at 16 week?
> Amanda, Fm, Purple and all girls here lots of xxxx.
> I am a bit fuzzy in the head and Im on phone net so it's all a short update.
> Last night I ended up having a bit of a helloween night :(
> There was a loud party last night so I didn't sleep untill 2-3 than around 5 am I woke up to go to toilet. When I came back I thought I was still peeing. I looked down and found lots of blood coming down my legs. Woke up dh and we rushed to hospital. I don't know if I told u guys that I had a low lying Placenta
> which makes me susceptable for bleeding. Anyway the drs checked the bbs heartbeat and Thank God she is doing wel.
> In fact moving and kicking a lot :)))
> Since than the bleeding is stabilised, not gushing anymore. They're gonna keep me 2 days and if it stops hopefully they'll let me go.
> I am feeling tired but positive. I had a scan and had a sneak at Shirin moving around :))))) It was a scary incident. Poor Dh got very emotional and scared worrying it might get worst. But hopefully it will b ok. I will update and carry on checking up on debs and missy. Take care all xxxxxx

Gosh, Skye, that sounds really dreadful, and what a scare it must have been! At least now they have stabilised you and you had a peak at Shirin-I bet she looked lovely!!

Take it easy now hun and just try to relax as much as you can! Feet up and let the nurses do everything!

LOts of love, and hugs,
Axxxxx:hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

skye - oh my - I am so glad that you and shirin are both ok, what a horrible worrying time. you rest up and take it easy now xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Skye - How scary! I'm glad you and Shirin are both ok.

Never - Congrats on having quit smoking a year ago! That's a huge accomplishment! Good luck with the job! :)

As for me, I'm hoping that CD1 will be either today or tomorrow and see what this cycle brings! I'm praying for one of two things to happen. First and foremost, I would LOVE to get a BFP this cycle. BUT, if that doesn't happen, I would be still pretty crazy happy to see my AF come on it's own without prometrium to kick it into gear. I should be getting my clear blue easy fertility monitor in a couple of days and I'll get started on that. In probably 5 days, I'll be having a pelvic U/S to see what the lining is doing and see about cysts. And about the same time, my hubby should be having his SA done. 

So lots going on this month to make it an exciting month regardless! :)


----------



## purplelou

Ohh good luck Dodger!! I really hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Skye - my heart was in my mouth when I read your post - I'm so glad you're both ok. 
Carole - REALLY glad everything is going ok for you, get lots of rest on your week off. 

Never - good luck with your interview

Dodger - hope the CBFM is fab!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## caroleb73

skye2010 said:


> Hey girls :)xx
> Wishing Debs and Missy lots and lots of luck, pls take it easy girlsxxx and giving Never and Chris lots of hugs. Northwest queer as folks certainly glued me on tv when it first showed, what a weird show. Butterfly I thought of u this weekend cause there was an art fair in hampstead this weekend and I wondered if u attended as we passed by walking the dogs.
> Carole I'm so glad to hear that u had the 12 wk scan and u both doing well :) r u gonna find out the sex at 16 week?
> Amanda, Fm, Purple and all girls here lots of xxxx.
> I am a bit fuzzy in the head and Im on phone net so it's all a short update.
> Last night I ended up having a bit of a helloween night :(
> There was a loud party last night so I didn't sleep untill 2-3 than around 5 am I woke up to go to toilet. When I came back I thought I was still peeing. I looked down and found lots of blood coming down my legs. Woke up dh and we rushed to hospital. I don't know if I told u guys that I had a low lying Placenta
> which makes me susceptable for bleeding. Anyway the drs checked the bbs heartbeat and Thank God she is doing wel.
> In fact moving and kicking a lot :)))
> Since than the bleeding is stabilised, not gushing anymore. They're gonna keep me 2 days and if it stops hopefully they'll let me go.
> I am feeling tired but positive. I had a scan and had a sneak at Shirin moving around :))))) It was a scary incident. Poor Dh got very emotional and scared worrying it might get worst. But hopefully it will b ok. I will update and carry on checking up on debs and missy. Take care all xxxxxx

OMG Skye you must have been petrified. Thank god you are in good hands and things seem to be under control now. Please take it easy and let DH and the hospital do everything for you I know its horrible and boring being admitted but its better to be cautious. Hang in there as you are so close to the finishing line now.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> Dodger - hope the CBFM is fab!

Me too! I'm excited to see what it does for me!


----------



## FutureMommie

Sunny74-:hugs: It can be really hard when those around you have little ones and/or are pg. 

Missyt- Good luck!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear how it went! I have fingers and toes crossed for you.

Dodger- Welcome!

Lava- happy belated 40th birthday, I hope you and those little ones are doing great.

Twinkle- I hope you catch the eggie, isn't it amazing what we will do to get our bfp's!! LOL

Never- Glad that you are in a better place after your days away and way to go with no smoking for a year!!!:happydance:

Caroleb- Glad you popped in and that everything is ok with the baby!

Skye- I know that was so scary but take it easy and let them take good care of you!:hugs:

AFM- I've been away for a couple of days. AF showed on Sunday, I can't say I was suprised but I was super disappointed. I'm at the "don't know what to do stage" so I guess I won't do anything. I hope you ladies are doing wonderful.


----------



## padbrat

awww ladies... you almost had me in tears with all of your good wishes and thinking of me... you are all the best ever!! 

SKYE!! OMG lady!! What a fright... I bet you and Hubby were scared to death! Thank heavens all is good with Shirin... I really hope that you will start taking things easy... I know you haven't been doing as much relaxing as you should have been... please please please chill hun... we don't want you in hospital anymore until Shirin is ready to see the world!

Lava! Hope you had a lovely Birthday hun!

Never... aww thank you for thinking of me... a huge well done for quitting smoking!! I think you deserve a treat for that achievement!

Missy... good luck!! Please let us know how you got on!

Carole... so lovely to hear from you! Can't believe you are 12 weeks already... seems only yesterday you told us you were pregnant.... and now you can see your LO wiggling about! How amazing!

FM... just take time to plan what if anything you want to do next.. you don't have to jump straight into doing another treatment... take your time... I took 6 months from losing no 6 to this point... I needed the time to come to terms with where I was and that I needed to try another path. x

Hey Butterfly... how is the unpacking going?

Dwrgi - how are you now? Back in the thick of things at school after half term? I did think of you whilst I was in Cyprus as we met a couple.... he was a Headmaster and she was a Deputy Headmaster.... but if you have ever seen School of Rock with Jack Black... that was him.. drinks, smokes, swears, drives a fast car and runs the after school rock band!! Hahhaa! 

HA.... any news yet? Have you POAS yet?

Mac, Purps, Desperado, North and every other lovely one... hello!! xx

AFM... well test day is looming ever closer... am trying to hold out until Friday and be good... boobies still mega sore and a 'heavy' feeling in my utereus.... I am really not making much of it though as I am soooo many drugs they could be giving me false symptoms... so am trying to wait patiently....is soooooo hard!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Prad I am keeping everything crossed for you and praying that you get your sticky BFP this week. Its looking good but as you say you never really quite know what is a real symptom and what is caused by all those damn meds. That said I still think you will get your BFP, I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Carole - it seems that its only last week that you told you were pregnant, and now you are 12 weeks! time is flying by, does it seem like that for you? I hope everything continues to go really smoothly for you, ?? if you are feeling tired that is your bodies way of telling you need more rest, so look after yourself xx


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cheerleader.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cheerleader.gif Come on Baby Pad!!!! Sticky Beany stick!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cheerleader.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cheerleader.gif


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh my goodness Happy Auntie I have found a smiley just for you - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/soapbox.gif heeheee!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Lava, belated Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> Carole so good to hear from you and that you are at 12 weeks :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Never, glad you are getting the counselling, good luck with the job interview and awesome on the smoking :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to the ladies in waiting! Missy, HA, Pad :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And :hugs::hugs: to everyone else skye, purple, keekee, dwrgi, wooly, sunny, froliky, twinkle, FM, Bear, 4ever, silverb, OMM, NS and anyone else I have missed!

What a beautiful picture! And so glad to see your location as 'Suffolk'!! Yay-welcome home hun!! How are you??
xxx:hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> awww ladies... you almost had me in tears with all of your good wishes and thinking of me... you are all the best ever!!
> 
> SKYE!! OMG lady!! What a fright... I bet you and Hubby were scared to death! Thank heavens all is good with Shirin... I really hope that you will start taking things easy... I know you haven't been doing as much relaxing as you should have been... please please please chill hun... we don't want you in hospital anymore until Shirin is ready to see the world!
> 
> Lava! Hope you had a lovely Birthday hun!
> 
> Never... aww thank you for thinking of me... a huge well done for quitting smoking!! I think you deserve a treat for that achievement!
> 
> Missy... good luck!! Please let us know how you got on!
> 
> Carole... so lovely to hear from you! Can't believe you are 12 weeks already... seems only yesterday you told us you were pregnant.... and now you can see your LO wiggling about! How amazing!
> 
> FM... just take time to plan what if anything you want to do next.. you don't have to jump straight into doing another treatment... take your time... I took 6 months from losing no 6 to this point... I needed the time to come to terms with where I was and that I needed to try another path. x
> 
> Hey Butterfly... how is the unpacking going?
> 
> Dwrgi - how are you now? Back in the thick of things at school after half term? I did think of you whilst I was in Cyprus as we met a couple.... he was a Headmaster and she was a Deputy Headmaster.... but if you have ever seen School of Rock with Jack Black... that was him.. drinks, smokes, swears, drives a fast car and runs the after school rock band!! Hahhaa!
> 
> HA.... any news yet? Have you POAS yet?
> 
> Mac, Purps, Desperado, North and every other lovely one... hello!! xx
> 
> AFM... well test day is looming ever closer... am trying to hold out until Friday and be good... boobies still mega sore and a 'heavy' feeling in my utereus.... I am really not making much of it though as I am soooo many drugs they could be giving me false symptoms... so am trying to wait patiently....is soooooo hard!!!

I sooooooo hope those are good symptoms... they certainly sound promising! I am going to will you to a BFP every second of every day! Go girl!

Hmm, I know of a few teachers like that!! Makes 'em kids seem tame-hee hee! I've never been known to swear, get drunk, headbang, run over cars in socks, dance on a table, quarrel with traffic police when plastered after sneaking into First Class train carriage, stay up late, tell rude jokes, have sex al fresco, play tricks on others..... Never ever ever...
:happydance:
Lots of love to you hun, huge fingers crossed for Friday!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all? Lots of love to you all....

The old hag bag showed very late last night and full flow today-really bad period pain too. To add insult to injury....

So today is CD1 and on to cycle no. 48! Wehey..... Not. Feel like FM-what next? But, had acupuncture tonight, really enjoyed it!! Btw, can drs test for oestrogen, outside of assisted conception?? Does anybody know? Just curious, as I've never had a lot of, ahem, TMI alert, CM and certainly hardly any EWCM.. This could indicate low oestrogen, could it not, although I know that candida decreases CM levels too... Answers on a postcard to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee please!! 

Hope you are all okay?

Skye, am VERY worried about you.... No more lifting so much as a finger, do you hear, otherwise I shall be up to London with a very big stick!

Lots and lots of love to you all,
Axxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi all
how is everyone doing?
i am in the middle of getting tests done..got the blood tests day 3, pelvic untrasound clear, and blood tests all clear...so waiting game..now hubbie has to get tested.

all good at mo, heard another friend expecting her 3rd child ..happy but gutted as i cant seem to have 1
aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so frustrating
anyone else feel the same???????

rant over


----------



## twinkle1975

Mammywannabe said:


> hi all
> how is everyone doing?
> i am in the middle of getting tests done..got the blood tests day 3, pelvic untrasound clear, and blood tests all clear...so waiting game..now hubbie has to get tested.
> 
> all good at mo, heard another friend expecting her 3rd child ..happy but gutted as i cant seem to have 1
> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so frustrating
> *anyone else feel the same???????*
> 
> rant over

Oh yes - all the time!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Mammywannabe said:


> hi all
> how is everyone doing?
> i am in the middle of getting tests done..got the blood tests day 3, pelvic untrasound clear, and blood tests all clear...so waiting game..now hubbie has to get tested.
> 
> all good at mo, heard another friend expecting her 3rd child ..happy but gutted as i cant seem to have 1
> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so frustrating
> anyone else feel the same???????
> 
> rant over

big :hugs: to you! yes - there are pregnant ladies everywhere you look, all having their millionth baby, and after only having looked at their DH in a cheeky way xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - god I hate that witch!! I am hoping that's the last time you need to see her for the next nine months!


----------



## missyt

Never, good for your for quitting! :thumbup:Thought I never smoked my dad did and so did DH but they both quit and I know it was hard for them. Its so much better for you health though! Poor dad smoked for 40 years and he was recently diagnosed with ephesyma so its good you quit when you did.

Skye, I hope all is wel with Shirin. What a scare. Praying for you. [-o&lt;

Dwrgi, boo for the witch. Maybe the regular GP could check your estrogen. All you can do is ask.

Pad and HA, I'm still rooting for you and praying for you! [-o&lt; Good things come in threes, right?!?!?!?

AFM, my egg retrieval went well and they collected 10 eggs. I'm so excited to find out today how many fertilized. I was a little uncomfortable yesterday but mostly very tired. I'm going to work today but I'm going to warn everyone not to stress me out. My embryo transfer will be either Friday or Sunday depending on how the little guys do. I just know one of those little eggies is going to be my baby. :baby:

Babydust to all!


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Never, good for your for quitting! :thumbup:Thought I never smoked my dad did and so did DH but they both quit and I know it was hard for them. Its so much better for you health though! Poor dad smoked for 40 years and he was recently diagnosed with ephesyma so its good you quit when you did.
> 
> Skye, I hope all is wel with Shirin. What a scare. Praying for you. [-o&lt;
> 
> Dwrgi, boo for the witch. Maybe the regular GP could check your estrogen. All you can do is ask.
> 
> Pad and HA, I'm still rooting for you and praying for you! [-o&lt; Good things come in threes, right?!?!?!?
> 
> AFM, my egg retrieval went well and they collected 10 eggs. I'm so excited to find out today how many fertilized. I was a little uncomfortable yesterday but mostly very tired. I'm going to work today but I'm going to warn everyone not to stress me out. My embryo transfer will be either Friday or Sunday depending on how the little guys do. I just know one of those little eggies is going to be my baby. :baby:
> 
> Babydust to all!

That is a really fantastic result Missy! Well done! Fingers crossed now for fertilization! I bet you are on pins! Keep us posted! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - 10 eggs is brilliant news!! I hope you get loads of lovely fertilzed ones so a good selection to put back! I wonder if you'll get a picture of the fertilzed ones? I saw a show on TV from the US the other day where they did that for a lady having IVF. good luck!!


Arggggg - the :witch: got me too. I knew it was coming but still, she is most unwelcome! well now the CBFM is definitely going to get used this time - I told DH we are going to do "bathroom science":haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Missy, great news on 10 eggs, sending some :dust: for them all to get fertilised :thumbup:

Skye, how scary but glad that everything seems to be OK now - please take it easy :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks for thinking of me at the art fair - I wasn't there just because I was keeping that weekend clear for BDing if needs be but as I O'd early again I went to watch my nephew playing football.

Dwrgi and Purple boooo for the :witch: :hugs::hugs:

:hi: and welcome mammywannabe

Only 2 days to go pad :thumbup:

:hugs: :hugs::hugs: to everyone else!

AFM, the unpacking is going badly and slowly - the clothes are pretty much done as they only have one place to go but it is all the other "stuff" that I brought back that I am struggling with!


----------



## lavalux

Way to go, Missy!


----------



## missyt

Purple, yes they will give me a picture of the embryos. That is so exciting to me because I'll be able to see it all from the beginning.

Lava, that's right! So much for those low AMH numbers. After your twin success story and my 10 eggies, I don't give that test any credence.

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies:

Skye-what a scare! I pray you and baby will be OK. Not to be hilariously funny, but seems you've been pregnant forever! :haha: I thought you'd already had the LO, actually. :blush:

FM, Purple, Dwirgi--sorry the witch got you. I'm likely only a few days behind you. 

Pad and HA: Prayers for a positive outcome for you both.

Lava, Carole: Wonderful that the babies continue to be thriving and getting closer to heading into the world.

Twinkle, Missy, Butterfly--bon chance!

ETA: Hi to Mac and NSN too!

AFM: Still on my natural health program (TCM, massage therapy, and natrapathic). I'm now propped up so full of oils, herbal, and TCM medicine I'm liable to be personally responsible for all medicine related pollution! :( 

I believe I did OV, although FF thinks otherwise (at least in this detection setting). Only been temping three months, and every month totally different and this month's is a mess, LOL. This might be my last month, as acupuncturist thinks I'm temping wrong, LOL as my pulse and my temps don't match. I think the meds are helping my previously very weak pulse, but the temps haven't caught up. So I'll be just behind some of you with AF likely next week. My cycles and my OV dates have been getting shorter since I started the program.

I had my dose of baby last week--I come home, and DH tells me we have a guest--a year old baby boy! :cloud9: Turns out DH's friend was having child-mother drama, and the mom dropped the baby off to him while he was in the middle of working (without a baby bag, mind you)! DH offered to take baby for a few hours so friend could work--DH had even bought baby food and a bag of diapers. The baby was SO CUTE and cuddly and adorable. Yes, I did get a little emotional/resentful/sad about it for two seconds, but still, it was a BABY! so how much could I really feel sad about it? He was such a good baby, and bonded with both of us. It was a sweet moment.


----------



## padbrat

Missy.. awesome result chick! 10 eggs!! Well done!! Grow eggys grow!

Dwrgi - I had no idea you were such a rebel!!! OMG you are mental!! LOL... boo hiss to hag!!

urghhh Butterfly I so know the unpacking feeling.... having moved 5 times in 4 years with Hubby (being a Forces Wife) lol... nightmare!

Welcome back Nikki!!

Heres to bathroom science eh Purps!

AFM.... bloody Amazon said it has despatched my 10 miu tests... but they are not bloody well here.... and Hubby will not let me use my CB until Friday!! Boo hiss!! So am still cluless.... having said that I am always clueless... lmao


----------



## Dwrgi

bellacat said:


> Well, you don't find that many crazy folks trying this, but I'm healthy enough, so why not!
> 
> Im 41 and always had 28 day clockwork cycles. FSH test was 9.5 and with no history of period issues at all, doc decided 50 mg of clomid to not waste precious time monitoring ovulation, etc. since I looked good to go! U/S revealed on CD 13 three big, impressive follicles measuring 23,25 and 32 so we triggered and did IUI 24 hours later with frozen/thawed donor sperm from Xytex. ( $900 date, including shipping)
> 
> First week afterwards was usual. Second week - tired, hormonal and glad to see trigger leave my system. Then the odd events started, closer to the end of ttw. Ordinairly, when approaching AF, my boobs would get bigger, a tad sore and I was a bitch, but I never would cramp until day of, and only for 1 day. This cycle, I started cramping three days before AF due date, to the point I decided the meds were making me start early. Today is 14 days past iui and AF was due and is absent, although I still feel a little AF-ish. I'm not pondering if I'm late yet, or preggers, because today was just AF day, but how significant is the three days of cramping before AF cramps were due, if that's not my usual "period" experience? Cramps were day 11( slightly) ,12 (bad, sick headache) ,13 (regular cramps),and today 14 days (regular cramps) past IUI. I was still negative yesterday, 13dpiui.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience. My mate doesnt like me bugging our friends/family, so I decided this forum was a way to talk about things and not get in trouble!

Bellacat-I've just found your post. How are you and what happened? Do update.
Hoping you've had positive news.
:flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Missy.. awesome result chick! 10 eggs!! Well done!! Grow eggys grow!
> 
> Dwrgi - I had no idea you were such a rebel!!! OMG you are mental!! LOL... boo hiss to hag!!
> 
> urghhh Butterfly I so know the unpacking feeling.... having moved 5 times in 4 years with Hubby (being a Forces Wife) lol... nightmare!
> 
> Welcome back Nikki!!
> 
> Heres to bathroom science eh Purps!
> 
> AFM.... bloody Amazon said it has despatched my 10 miu tests... but they are not bloody well here.... and Hubby will not let me use my CB until Friday!! Boo hiss!! So am still cluless.... having said that I am always clueless... lmao

Patience young lady! There is a higher being at work here and they deem that you are not to test till Friday so hang on in there! Only a day and a half to go! I have a very good feeling about the result of your 2WW!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nikki Leigh said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Skye-what a scare! I pray you and baby will be OK. Not to be hilariously funny, but seems you've been pregnant forever! :haha: I thought you'd already had the LO, actually. :blush:
> 
> FM, Purple, Dwirgi--sorry the witch got you. I'm likely only a few days behind you.
> 
> Pad and HA: Prayers for a positive outcome for you both.
> 
> Lava, Carole: Wonderful that the babies continue to be thriving and getting closer to heading into the world.
> 
> Twinkle, Missy, Butterfly--bon chance!
> 
> ETA: Hi to Mac and NSN too!
> 
> AFM: Still on my natural health program (TCM, massage therapy, and natrapathic). I'm now propped up so full of oils, herbal, and TCM medicine I'm liable to be personally responsible for all medicine related pollution! :(
> 
> I believe I did OV, although FF thinks otherwise (at least in this detection setting). Only been temping three months, and every month totally different and this month's is a mess, LOL. This might be my last month, as acupuncturist thinks I'm temping wrong, LOL as my pulse and my temps don't match. I think the meds are helping my previously very weak pulse, but the temps haven't caught up. So I'll be just behind some of you with AF likely next week. My cycles and my OV dates have been getting shorter since I started the program.
> 
> I had my dose of baby last week--I come home, and DH tells me we have a guest--a year old baby boy! :cloud9: Turns out DH's friend was having child-mother drama, and the mom dropped the baby off to him while he was in the middle of working (without a baby bag, mind you)! DH offered to take baby for a few hours so friend could work--DH had even bought baby food and a bag of diapers. The baby was SO CUTE and cuddly and adorable. Yes, I did get a little emotional/resentful/sad about it for two seconds, but still, it was a BABY! so how much could I really feel sad about it? He was such a good baby, and bonded with both of us. It was a sweet moment.

Nikki-what a strange event and how improbable, but it must have strengthened your resolve to have your own! Good luck with sorting out the charting and temps... it's a complicated business!

Hang on in there!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Oh my goodness- just popped in to do quick check on eveyone and saw about Skye!

Glad you are resting now honey and so sorry about the scare with the bleeding. I'm sure they are taking good care of you both and glad you and the little one are ok in there and moving around. Sending you big hugs!!!!

:flower: a big hello to everyone!!!!

FM, yep - still lurking- sorry :witch: got you!


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi everyone, have not had time to keep up as things move so fast round here! FXd for you, Pad, and everyone else in the TWW. Skye glad things are ok, stay well.
I am off for first blood tests tomorrow. Secretly hoping they'll go 'sod the progesterone reading, you're PG!'. I nearly went in this am by mistake 'cos I can't count to 28 apparently - was being too keen. But I did spend all last night with 2 pregnant friends swapping tips, which may have influenced subconsciously. They are lovely but it was hard. Anyway, I'm pleased I realised or the results would be all skew-iff. DH and I had lovely surprise middle of night sex this month - would be lovely if that worked!
:wave: :hug: to you all x


----------



## skye2010

Debs keep away from early testing. Hold it togethere chick, don't drive your mad over it before you are sure for a coclusive answer. You've done really well getting prego in the passed so trust your body sweetie. It will happen. :))) We will all jump in joy for you, Although the only jumping I can do nowadays is only cyber hehehehehee!!!

Missy great news on the eggs. Keep updating for the embies. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; God please let Missy and Debs a positive, sticky strong bean. Pls let Missy and Debs have their healthy beautiful baby after their treatment. 
Sweetie I'm really hopeful for you :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## skye2010

Quick sleeping break update :)))

I'm back home from the hospital :)Yeeeeaaaah. But I am at a high risk of going back. My only worry is I live 5 mins from Royal Free which is a horror hospital for births (bad surgeons, bad neonatal, midwife, system. Nightmare literally) My hospital is 15-20 mins away.
If I called A&E would they definitely take me to the nearest one or could I beg them to take me to UCH (my hospital)
Is it worth getting a tent outside my hospital since nowadays there is tents and squatters all over the city. Which is very sad :( What's becoming of the UK????

Girls I'm hopeful for BFP soon. I wanna pray for all of you now.
Dear God, please let everyone here to have a sticky beautiful, strong babies so we can all share our joy together. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dodgercpkl

skye2010 said:


> Girls I'm hopeful for BFP soon. I wanna pray for all of you now.
> Dear God, please let everyone here to have a sticky beautiful, strong babies so we can all share our joy together. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I'm right there praying with you!


----------



## purplelou

dodgercpkl said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm hopeful for BFP soon. I wanna pray for all of you now.
> Dear God, please let everyone here to have a sticky beautiful, strong babies so we can all share our joy together. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I'm right there praying with you!Click to expand...


I'm with you both xxx


----------



## purplelou

only one day till testing day for you pad - no early testing!! (unless you really can't resist :haha:) everything is crossed for you!! xx

I wonder how HA is ? HA are you there?? hope you are ok! Im thinking of you xx

Missy - Im crossing everything for you too! xx


Im slowly going through all the posts I missed, so will come back to this in a bit xx

I have to tell everyone, I pressed the "M" button on my CBFM this morning. nothing really happened as a result, but it felt strangely proactive and good!!


----------



## missyt

Skye, that is disapointing abou the hospital that is closest to you. Would they not take you to your requested one since you have history there?

Pad, praying for you!

AFM, the nurse called yesterday and said 4 eggs were mature and 2 had already fertilized. There is still hope for the other 2. I should find out today if my transfer will be tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Butterfly67

missyt said:


> Skye, that is disapointing abou the hospital that is closest to you. Would they not take you to your requested one since you have history there?
> 
> Pad, praying for you!
> 
> AFM, the nurse called yesterday and said 4 eggs were mature and 2 had already fertilized. There is still hope for the other 2. I should find out today if my transfer will be tomorrow or Sunday.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for 2 already fertilised. How many will they put back Missy?


----------



## Neversaynever

missyt said:


> Skye, that is disapointing abou the hospital that is closest to you. Would they not take you to your requested one since you have history there?
> 
> Pad, praying for you!
> 
> AFM, the nurse called yesterday and said 4 eggs were mature and 2 had already fertilized. There is still hope for the other 2. I should find out today if my transfer will be tomorrow or Sunday.

Missy...how exciting...I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

HA...hope you are doing ok :hugs:

PAd...don't know how you manage to hold off testing but hats off to you..hoping you see two juicy lines very soon :hugs:

Dwrgi...hope this week hasn't been too painful for you :hugs:

:hi: Purple, Butterfly, Nikki, silver, wooly and everyone else I always miss :blush:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - just dropping in to send you all big hugs - I'm off to Kidderminster for work tomorrow 'til Sunday (I get all the exotic trips!) so I'll see you when I get back xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Twinkle....I work not far from there...don't work too hard :hugs:

XxX


----------



## SilverBirch

Missy that's great! Lots luck and :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Guys... I am having a massive feeling of dread.... after all the waiting and wanting to test I now don't want to.... too scared.


----------



## purplelou

Deb, If I could be there to test with you and offer you a hand to hold, then I would be. :hugs: :hugs: Ill have to offer you a cyber hand instead https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/love/holding-hands.gif


----------



## dodgercpkl

padbrat said:


> Guys... I am having a massive feeling of dread.... after all the waiting and wanting to test I now don't want to.... too scared.

I don't know what to say other then :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

twinkle - Ohhh you do get to travel to some exotic locations!! I live not far from Kiddi. don't work too hard!

Dwrgi - how has your first week back been after the hols??

HA - I hope you are ok :hugs:

Missy - how many embies are you going to have put back?? it sounds like you have geat numbers so far!

skye - I think the ambulance would only take you to the nearest A&E if you needed to go, I think they have to - it's one of their rules xxx hopefully you won't need to find out!

lava - how are you managing with work and everything, I hope you are not too tired xx

carole - hope the tiredness is not too much xx

:hi: and :hugs: to never, wooly, silver, Nikki, titi, dodger, Northstar, OMM, keekee, bear, forever and anyone Ive forgotten xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> Guys... I am having a massive feeling of dread.... after all the waiting and wanting to test I now don't want to.... too scared.

I can understand you being scared Deb, I can also only send :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and some :dust: :dust: and have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## missyt

Pad, hang in there. I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Pad honey i am here for you too, i keep checking in on you ladies, i am praying so hard for you and HA, and Missy!!!!

I love all you ladies :hugs:

Oh and Skye honey how scary, please take it nice and easy, i am so glad you and your little one are safe for now!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad...sending you some huge squishy :hugs: for today

HA..you too :hugs:

Everyone else...:dust: :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee:

:dust:


----------



## caroleb73

padbrat said:


> Guys... I am having a massive feeling of dread.... after all the waiting and wanting to test I now don't want to.... too scared.

Hey Prad i completely understand why you are feeling that way as we put so much of ourselves into a treatment cycle and strip back our layers that have been protecting us through all our dissapointments previously. With IVF it is so intense and it is considered the treatment that offers us the highest chance of success but that in itself creates more pressure on us. At the end of the day you do have a great chance of this working and I am praying that tomorrow brings you a BFP you have done everything possible to make this work. Take things easy today and then test tomorrow when you feel strong enough, we will all be here for you to celebrate your good news or give you much needed hugs:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Deeeebbbsss :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Is this the day??? I'll be lurking all day xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Skye, that is disapointing abou the hospital that is closest to you. Would they not take you to your requested one since you have history there?
> 
> Pad, praying for you!
> 
> AFM, the nurse called yesterday and said 4 eggs were mature and 2 had already fertilized. There is still hope for the other 2. I should find out today if my transfer will be tomorrow or Sunday.

That's wonderful Missy! Fingers crossed for the other two!

Can I ask-what dosage of stimms were you on???

Thanks, and good luck!!
:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Debs, hun, it is completely NORMAL to feel scared. You've put a lot into this, and it's now D Day!! We are all here, rooting for you, and ready to celebrate or offer hugs, as Carole said. Be brave hun, you deserve the best!

Lots of love, and HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Axxxxx


----------



## skye2010

Missy, I'm lurking for your news on your embies too today xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twinks I just checked out Kidderminster cause I have no idea if it was a toy shop or a town. Hahhahaha!!! It is a town that makes hand made English carpets. :)))) U must let us know if you try any lovely local cakes or food :))

Purple new cycle and lot's of good luck sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nikki I know it's been ages but I'm still almost 3 months short. I'm praying I would at least get 1 more month for incubation. That episode with the little boy is so sweet. It really is hard to feel resentful with babies cause they are so innocent and have a mind of their own. Bless your man he will be a great daddy and you will be a great mummy. I'm hoping very very soon xxx

Silverbirch good luck with the test. i'm sorry if I missed what are the tests for? Were you also on a tx cycle? Or is it just the routine hormone tests. xxx

Carole :hi:

HA how u doing hon? Haven't seen you for a few days???

Anna how was back to school? I will be a good girl from now and take your and evrybodies advice and really take it easy. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Im lurking along with you Skye xx


----------



## Butterfly67

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dodgercpkl

Missy - hoping for good news on the eggs!!

Skye - I'm glad you are taking it easy!

Baby dust and lots of hugs for everyone else. :)

I'm on cd3 and feeling pretty good about this cycle. I'd love to have ovulation kick in, really love to get pregnant, but I'd also be thrilled to see my next cycle come on it's own. DH has his SA today and I'm nervous/anxious to see what it says! Anyone know how long it takes to get the results back? I also have a pelvic U/S scheduled for monday. I've never had an U/S before and I'm a little nervous. I guess with all of this, I'm just hoping that we find out that the only issue we need to sort out is getting my body to ovulate/cycle on it's own again.


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-where are you hun? We're all on pins! Thinking of you, and hoping that you are okay??

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dodgercpkl said:


> Missy - hoping for good news on the eggs!!
> 
> Skye - I'm glad you are taking it easy!
> 
> Baby dust and lots of hugs for everyone else. :)
> 
> I'm on cd3 and feeling pretty good about this cycle. I'd love to have ovulation kick in, really love to get pregnant, but I'd also be thrilled to see my next cycle come on it's own. DH has his SA today and I'm nervous/anxious to see what it says! Anyone know how long it takes to get the results back? I also have a pelvic U/S scheduled for monday. I've never had an U/S before and I'm a little nervous. I guess with all of this, I'm just hoping that we find out that the only issue we need to sort out is getting my body to ovulate/cycle on it's own again.


Hi Dodger, I can't advise about the SA, but the U/S is straightfoward and painfree, the sonographers are usually very kind and use nice warm gel, and you won't feel anything :hugs:



ladies - I feel I am cyber pacing - waiting for news, are we all doing it!?


----------



## Dwrgi

Yes we are!! Suspense is killing me.....

Fingers crossed Pad, but we're here whatever!
xxxxx


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I was taking 300 mg (4 vials) Menopur and 300 mg (4 vials) Bravelle. But the first couple of days its was 225 mg of each and the then the Dr. bumped me up the last 8 or so days. They collected 10 eggs but only 4 were mature. 2 fertilized perfectly, 1 fertilzied abnormally and the 4th one didn't make it. 

Dodger, the ultrasound isn't bad at all. You really don't feel much of anything other than a little pressure here or there at times.

Pad, so anxiously awaiting good news from you.

AFM, they transfered 2 grade 1 embies today. Grade 1 is being the highest quality according to my clinic. They even gave me a picture of them. I just keep thinking positive thoughts and praying. I'm on bedrest for 24 hours so I'm taking it easy.


----------



## purplelou

Missy, that's brilliant news! lets hope those embies are snuggling in good for the next nine months, have a lovely long rest now and take care of yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Any news from pad???


----------



## Dwrgi

No news from Debs-we're all waiting to hear! 

Debs-if it's good news, fantastic. If it's not so good, we care about you and just want to help you be okay. I have been thinking about you all day, and just wish I could give you a hug in person.. whatever the result! :hugs:

Titi-hope you're okay? :flower:

Missy, thanks for the info. I was on 350 menopur, so similar to you. Keep thinking positive thoughts-two grade A embryos are exactly what you want and will have every hope of implanting. Visualise them implanting, visualise them getting stronger. My acupuncturist said to me to stroke my belly, and imagine a baby growing inside there! Am keeping everything crossed for you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lots of love to you all,

Axxx
P.S. Fireworks have been going off here all night and Ruby is completely calm, washing her bits, eating her chew, couldn't give a monkeys... Gwydion, so different, complete bag of nerves, bless him, pacing back and forth, barking.... Oh dear. He'll have to have the radio on tomorrow night to disguise the noise!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Pad- I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!

Missyt- That is so exciting, you know I will be stalking you!

HA- How are you? are you lurking?

AFM- I've been a way a few days trying to get my emotions in check, I wasn't in a great place the last few days but I'm getting better. I hope you ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## Dwrgi

FutureMommie said:


> Pad- I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!
> 
> Missyt- That is so exciting, you know I will be stalking you!
> 
> HA- How are you? are you lurking?
> 
> AFM- I've been a way a few days trying to get my emotions in check, I wasn't in a great place the last few days but I'm getting better. I hope you ladies have a great weekend.

Hey hun, good to hear from you! I'm glad to see you back. Don't give up hun, remember that next year will be YOUR year and there is no doubt about that. Take the time to rest up, take stock, and gather your energy for what lies ahead for the uterus op. and then the IVF which will get you your so richly deserved BFP! You and me both, and everybody else on here!!!

Lots of love, and hang on in there,
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

I have been hanging here around all day....I might be arrested soon by the forum police for being a stalker!! :haha:

Big :hugs: for you FM - I hope you are feeling a little better now??

Dwrgi - Poor Gwydion, my Pickle is the same, she has made a little nest on the sofa to hide from all bangs, Brody however is not bothered one bit and has been cleaning his feet for most of the night!

Titi :hi: how are you doing?


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> I have been hanging here around all day....I might be arrested soon by the forum police for being a stalker!! :haha:
> 
> Big :hugs: for you FM - I hope you are feeling a little better now??
> 
> Dwrgi - Poor Gwydion, my Pickle is the same, she has made a little nest on the sofa to hide from all bangs, Brody however is not bothered one bit and has been cleaning his feet for most of the night!
> 
> Titi :hi: how are you doing?

Bless our little furballs!! So glad I have them! Have just been reading about Kate Silverton and how she got pregnant naturally at 40 despite four failed IVFs. Now, she is a pregnant celebrity that I really like. And it just shows how we have got to remain positive, that it will happen!

Have a lovely evening hun,
Axxxx

P.S. I'll be in the stalkers jail with you!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

you have a good one too! I had to look and see who Kate Silverton was (d'oh) then I realised. I didn't realise that she had gone through all that - she is my fave "preg celeb" now xxx

maybe someone will bring us a file baked in a cake when we are in stalkers jail LOL. Ohh - maybe we could share a cell!


----------



## missyt

FM, so good to see you back and feeling better! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

dwrgi, I don't know what I'd do with out my pups either. I'm so thankful I have them in my life. I felt bad when they were whining by my bedroom door while I was on bedrest today. I didn't want to let them in so they wouldn't jump on me. I did let the little one in though a couple of minutes ago. He's a bit more gentle and usually when both are together they get each other all jazzed up!:headspin:

Pad, whatever your outcome I am praying for you.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## skye2010

Deeebs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Titi, it's nice to see u lurking. Are you better from the op? :hugs::hugs:

FM :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lot's of HUGS You have tx's lined up. Uterus op+IVF. It will be fine in the end hon. They will hopefully give you much deserved baby.

Purps, I'm on the stalkers cell too. Can someone bring us a cake pls? :flower:

Missy you have 2 promising embies snuggling in. I pray that at least one would be your little bb. You have done so well and positive up to now. xxx Bags and bags full off sticky baby vibes and dust to you.:dust::dust::dust:

Amanda was it the Guy's Faulk day yesterday? Why the fireworks? I think I heard some banging as well as I was falling a sleep in front of telly and remember the dogs growling. It must have been the fireworks. The dogs must have settled cause I don't remember anything afterwards. I love fireworks I wish I saw it :)))

Dodge ultrasound is really easy, no pain just a peel of modesty that's all. The sperm results come pretty quickly too depending where u had it. If NHS 2 weeks or so, if private perhaps 1 week. You also had D3 tests right?


----------



## lavalux

On the stalker wagon too. 

Missyt, well done.

Saying lots of prayers for you & Pad.

Hi FM!

What's with the fireworks across the pond?


----------



## momhopes12

hello ladies,

just wondering if there are any success stories of women on here over 43 who had successful pregnancies with their OWN eggs??? and if so, how many IVF's they had to go through to get there? and what sort of health they were in? how active or inactive they were? smokers? drinkers? I got pregnant naturally for the first time at 40 but sadly m/c at 8 weeks. im now single and have gone thru 3 failed IUI's and one failed IVF. i have been athletic my whole life but also smoked since i was 13 yrs old. i quit when i found out i was pregnant but started again when i m/c and then quit again. im feeling pretty defeated with this last failed IVF. looking for some good news~ wishing everyone lots of sticky good vibin' baby dust


----------



## dodgercpkl

skye2010 said:


> Dodge ultrasound is really easy, no pain just a peel of modesty that's all. The sperm results come pretty quickly too depending where u had it. If NHS 2 weeks or so, if private perhaps 1 week. You also had D3 tests right?

Luckily it will be even faster then that! They said today at the appointment that my OB should have the results on Tuesday and then we just have to call in to find out about them. I did have d3 tests and I'm taking d3 supplements currently. I'll find out what if any change there has been at the end of this month. :)

Thank you to everyone for the reassurances on the U/S!


----------



## caroleb73

lavalux said:


> On the stalker wagon too.
> 
> Missyt, well done.
> 
> Saying lots of prayers for you & Pad.
> 
> Hi FM!
> 
> What's with the fireworks across the pond?

Hey Lava hope you and babies are well.

In the UK we have a tradition called Guy Fawks Night which falls on the 5th of November but people start early with bonfires, fireworks etc. It is to mark the gunpowder plot when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up the houses of parliment. It great fun for familes as loads of big firework displays are organised across the country with fairgrounds etc but can be torture if you have sensitive animals.

Sadly we do not have things like that here in Bahrain and cannot buy fireworks so I now miss out.


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Carole. Sounds like fun. My scardy cats would be trembling under the bed. How are you feeling?

Momhopes,
Welcome. My boss has a friend who had a baby at 44 with some treatment & then again recently at 48. I presumed the last time was donor eggs but didn't ask. My own mom 40 years ago had me about 2 months shy of her 43rd birthday after several m/cs. Of course, all of her pregnancies were natural. So it is certainly possible!!

Good luck Dodger. Glad you will get all your results soon.

All is well here. I have my shower today & 2 doctor's appts this week to check the babies who have become more active. I start my modified work schedule next week where I will work at home in the afternoons. I need to start slowing down so I can keep them in for at least another 10 weeks.

Missyt,
You need to take that resting thing seriously. No lifting, lots of laying on the couch.

Skye,
Glad you are feeling better, but make sure to follow your own advice & take it easy.

Love to all the girls. Enjoy Guy Faukes and give those pets some good cuddling!


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad....sending you some :hugs:

HA...you too :hugs:

Missy....keep taking it easy :hugs:

Carole...good to see all is well :hugs:

Lava...enjoy the shower :flower:

UK ladies, hope you all have some fun at firework displays if you are going to any :hugs: to everyone.

XxX


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lavalux - Thank you! Have fun at your shower!


----------



## froliky2011

Not much time to post much. Just wanted to say Baby Dust to everyone!! Lots of Love!!!


----------



## purplelou

the bangs are crazy tonight!! we are staying in with the dogs relaxing :)

lava - enjoy your shower! Im dying to know - what actually happens at a baby shower? (we don't have them over here)


----------



## lavalux

Purple,
Typically it is a party in honor of the expectant mom where gifts are given to help prepare for the baby. Similar to bridal showers. Do you have those? Not like an evening stag party, but usually an event during the day where several female relatives &/or close girlfriends host a get-together at a home, restaurant, or club house. Food & drinks are served, sometimes games are played with a gift given for the winner, and of course baby gifts like books, clothes, blankets, toys & other gear are given. Variations can be a coed party with guys invited too and one held at the office with co-workers (they will do something casual for me at work). It is really about showing lots of love & support and I really felt blessed with everyone being there.

We had 22 women including my 4 hostesses, my mom, Scott's mom & aunt. One cute thing they did was to have everyone write advice or predictions in a journal as a keepsake. In addition to all the baby stuff, we received house cleaning and baby photography services and handmade knit booties, hats, etc. The best news was that a good friend who has been TTC for 3+ years & has done several IUIs & 2 IVFS told me privately after the party she is pregnant. She has waited a long time and I'm very glad she did not give up.

We also asked two sets of our friends to be godparents to the twins, which is typically a spiritual thing as they will be their sponsors at the baptism & help us raise them up in our faith so that was special.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm headed to bed early. Just wanted to check in & catch up with your posts.


----------



## skye2010

Laura that keepsake is such a great idea :) A friend of mine had 18 cards, one for each birthday. Everyone wrote one and she was going to give it to her daughter on her birthdays untill 18. I thought that was a great idea too. :)) You had such a good time. :flower: I'm glad it was a nice occasion. Also great to hear about your friend.
Hoping everyone here would announce good news soon too. Hugs and kisses xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It's eid tomorrow, muslim festival so double kisses and love to you all xxxxxxx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Just popping in to see how everyone is this weekend? Hope you are all relaxing and having fun.

Skye good to hear you mention Eid, we are currently on 3 days national holidays to mark the ocasion and it really is a great time for families here in the Middle East. Everyone buys new clothes to wear to look their best at family gatherings and lots of jewelry for the ladies. I love the old traditions and culture here and all the gorgeous food at the gatherings.

I am hoping and praying that Eid brings lots of luck to all you ladies in the shape of many BFP's for this thread.

AFM I am just relaxing with DH today and enjoying the break from work. 3 weeks till our next scan when we will find out the sex of the baby and I really can't wait.

Take care all and hope to catch up on your news later :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura...that sounds like a fab thing to do. Congrats to your friend too :hugs:

Skye...happy Eid :flower:

Carole...can't believe how far you are already :happydance:

Pad and HA...wrapping my arms around you both and giving you a big squishy :hugs:

:hi: to all :flower:

AFM, don't know where I am apart from somewhere in TWW and not bothered :) had an interview on Friday and got offered the job by the evening in a mainstream primary school 5 minutes away from me and have lost 9lb's in four weeks. Feel much better in myself and still have the counselling session next Friday to look forward to. 

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Weight loss and a new job ... you are a rockstar, Never!! I am so happy about the new career opportunity and a change of scenery ... plus that is an awesome commute to work! So exciting!!!!

Hugs to HA & Pad! We are here for you!!!


----------



## missyt

Has anyone heard from PAD?


----------



## Butterfly67

missyt said:


> Has anyone heard from PAD?

:nope:


----------



## FutureMommie

Lava that shower sounds so lovely!!

Pad- I hope all is well.

Dwrgi, purple, Skye, Twinkle- Hi

HA- missing you on here!


----------



## purplelou

Lava - that sounds lovely!! especially the keepsake book, what a lovely thing for the abies to see when they older xx

:hi: FM, how are you doing?

Carole - oh how exciting to find out the baies gender! do you have a "feeling" what you are baking in there??

Never:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congratulations on the job!! well done!! and the weight loss too, I am so impressed xxx

pad and HA :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - I am hoping you ladies are ok xxxx we are all missing you x

Missy - how are you feeling? I hope you are getting plenty of rest so those embies can snuggle in xx

Dwrgi - Have you had a nice weekend? how are you pups holding up?

Twinkle - hope you've had a lovely weekend in sunny Kiddi!

and Skye - I hope you are still taking things easy, Happy Eid xx


big loves to frolicky, wooly, titi, butterfly, OMM, silverbirch and anyone I have forgotten xxx


----------



## purplelou

Afm - we've had a relaxing weekend, out and about during the day, many movies in the evenings (cos we can't leave the dogs - they are too scared) and today I made my first pie (cherry) and it turned out ok! 

and now it's nearly monday :( however it is our wedding anniversary (5th) this Friday, so we are both having the day off, and a nice long weekend to celebrate. it's highly possible that it may also be ovulation time around then too. I am keeping hopeful xx


----------



## missyt

Purple, how exciting that your anniversary is timed around O. That would be the best anniversary present ever. Congrats on 5 years together!


----------



## chouchangla

I rescued her off the street when she was 1 month old. 2 years later and everyone who see her guesses what breed are in her!! Its really funny actually!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, how are you all? I hope that you all had a good weekend. For the UK girls, I bet you're glad that the Fireworks weekend is over!! Our Village Association managed to make a £3700 profit for local charities after our Bonfire & Fireworks Extravaganza-really good news, but a lot of hard work went into it too!!!

Purple-your weekend away to celebrate your anniversary sounds lovely. Congratulations! And how marvellous if magical things were to happen if it coincided with OV!! Fingers crossed for you hun! Have a good week too! Yup, I agree, Kate Silverton is my favourite preggers celeb too. She gave me hope! :flower:

Missy-how are you feeling? I hope that you are resting up and trying to relax as much as you can! I have all my fingers crossed for you! I am glad that you were strong in resisting the urge to let your furballs in-it breaks my heart when mine whine! But we have to be strong, and you definitely needed to be left in peace! Take it easy hun! :flower:

FM-how are you hun? I know you were a bit out of sorts last week... the TTC journey does that to you, alas. But, keep your eye on the ball and remember that it will all be worth it in the end! Roll on January for you! Big hugs to you! :hugs:

Butterfly-how is it going at your sister's? Hope you've managed to get yourself sorted.... it's a real pain but it will be nice to get everything you need around you. Where are you at with your cycle?? Big :hugs: hun!

Keekeesaurus-where are you these days? Hope all is okay? Lots of love to you! :hugs:

HA-where are you? I'm worried about you. Did you test? I hope that you are okay and finding the strength to cope with whatever the result was. We are here for you when you are ready, and ready with big hugs and lots of support! :hugs:

Debs-hun, I am hope that you are okay? I've been thinking about you all weekend.. Whatever the outcome, we are here for you and care about you. Hang on in there hun... Lots and lots of love, :flower:

Lava-the shower sounded really lovely, and what marvellous news from your friend. I am sure that you felt very loved and can't wait now for the Big Day! When are you due? :hugs:

Carole-all sounds good with you! I bet you can't wait to find out the sex of Little Bean! Good to hear from you and take it easy! :hugs:

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye! I hope that you are resting up young lady! And that is an order! I didn't get to the Fertility Show-it had been a manic week and I just couldn't face it. Teaching really takes it out of you... Hope you're okay after your drama last week. Love to you and Shirin! :hugs:

Never-congratulations on your new job. How marvellous to be so close to home-you can pop home for lunch and so much less hassle! Brilliant! Your tide is turning hun! Lots of love to you! :hugs:

Chris, how are you hun? Hope you're okay? Are you getting any support to help you come to terms with where you are at?? I am sending big :hugs: to you! :flower:

North Star, Twinkle, Titi, frolicky, dodger, manuiti, and anybody else I may have forgotten, Hello!!!

AFM- I am on CD7 (I think) and am having twinges in my ovary area... Probably the acupuncture. I am going to aim to DTD every two days this cycle, so wish me luck on my mammoth marathan DTD month!!! I've also had a silly headache over the last three days, similar to the headache I had on stimms. I get these from time to time. Does this suggest too much oestrogen in my system??? Anybody?? As you can see, I'm still looking for answers!!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi all, I'm back from Kidderminster!! 
I was helping to run the Methodist Church's Youth Assembly so I didn't actually see anything outside the activity centre where we were. I worked with/looked after 54 9-13 year olds over the weekend - clocking up 41 hours work in 2 and a half days! 

Most of them were fab - there was one boy who was such a sweety that i warned the girl I was driving home with that there might be a suspicious blanket wrapped bundle in the back of the car on the way home!!

There were some teenage girls with real attitudes though - I was still up at 2am trying to get them to go to bed!

Then just to add to my exhaustion AF arrived on Saturday night - a bit unexpectedly as I thought I was only on day 23 - looking back I started with brown flow exactly 28 days before but only got red blood 23 days before - suggests that day 1 was actually when she very first showed.

Lava - I'm throwing a baby shower on Saturday for a friend. It's only a small affair as she didn't want lots of people there but it should be fun. My only problem atm is finding decorations - they've chosen not to find out the sex of the baby until it's born & everything is either blue or pink!!

HA & Pad - I'm thinking about you - as the others have said we're here for you whatever xx

Hello & hugs to Purple, Missy, FM, Keekee, Carole, Skye, Dwrgi, Never, Chris, North Star, Titi, frolicky, dodger, manuiti and all the other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Hi all, I'm back from Kidderminster!!
> I was helping to run the Methodist Church's Youth Assembly so I didn't actually see anything outside the activity centre where we were. I worked with/looked after 54 9-13 year olds over the weekend - clocking up 41 hours work in 2 and a half days!
> 
> Most of them were fab - there was one boy who was such a sweety that i warned the girl I was driving home with that there might be a suspicious blanket wrapped bundle in the back of the car on the way home!!
> 
> There were some teenage girls with real attitudes though - I was still up at 2am trying to get them to go to bed!
> 
> Then just to add to my exhaustion AF arrived on Saturday night - a bit unexpectedly as I thought I was only on day 23 - looking back I started with brown flow exactly 28 days before but only got red blood 23 days before - suggests that day 1 was actually when she very first showed.

Gosh-you deserve a medal after that!! Well done you! Bet you're completely zonked. Boo hoo for AF!

Take care hun,
Axxx


----------



## lavalux

The girls who hosted my shower decorated with Kelly green & white with yellow accents. Green balloons and white fresh flowers, lots of fresh white, green & white baby shower napkins and green & yellow plates. Just a thought, Twinkle. Wow, you need a vacation after that Kidderminster weekend! Whew!

Dwrgi,
Enjoy the DTD marathon with your DH & good luck. Although we have still been intimate, it has been much less frequent lately & I suspect that the next 3 months will not bear much more in the lovin' dept. Not that I don't want it, in fact, I'm more in the mood, but I'm too tired & achey to play these days. Oh well. Such is the irony. 37 weeks is full term for twins which means Jan.20th but my doc will probably let me go until the 27th if there are no complications and they aren't trying to make an earlier appearance. My biggest fear is premature labor especially before Jan 1 (34w2d). That is my goal right now, but after that, I'll reset it. I have 2 Dr. appts this week to check on the babies & hope they are ok. Thanks for asking about me.


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I'm doing fine except that I caught a cold. I relaxed and rested all weekend. I didn't go out of the house but I'm at work today. My cold is starting to go away. I didn't take anything for it as I'm afraid to hurt the embies. So you have always had a headache with stimming? I didn't experience a headache when I was stimming. I was on a script of the pill back in my 20's that caused me to have 2 periods a month. After 2 months of that I went back to my doc and she said that meant it was too much estrogen so she switched me to another one and I went back to normal. One thing I do notice with the Estrace I am taking orally right now is that I've broken out horribly. I broke out on my face and my neck! I am wearing my hair down today and a turtle neck to cover it up. It has to be from the Estrace and/or the suppositories I'm using. But hey, I'll take the break outs as long as it give me a BFP. I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Twinkle, you are a saint for handling that many children. That is definately a handful. Isn't it wonderful when you bond with a child like that? I always want to steal them too. Every time my brother complains about my neice I tell him that I'll take her. Last time he told me I could have her (jokingly) and I told him I'd love for him to send her for the summer next year. 

HA and Pad, I hope you ladies are doing okay. I'm praying for you. :hugs:

AFM, I'm back to work today after my bed rest. I actually feel good to get out of the house as the weather has been beautiful here, sunny and in the 60's. One thing that I can take from this IVF experience is that it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. I was worried about how much time off from work I'd need but I only ended up taking off a day and a half. I was lucky to have my embryo transfer happen on a Friday and I'm off every other Friday anyway because I work 9 hour days. I think the worst part was that I felt like a human pin cushion but it was bearable. Especially when the end result is positive. I hope everyone is doing well. Baby dust to all. :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- Happy Anniversary, I am keeping my FX that it will be o time for you, that would be an awesome anniv gift.

Dwrgi- enjoy the bd marathon, FX that you get that bfp!

Twinkle- Welcome Back!

Missyt- Ugggh, about the breakout but it will all be so worth it, I'm rooting and praying for your bfp!

HA, and Pad- We miss you guys!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi girls - sorry for the absence - DH and I were off at Harry Potter world this weekend!! It was AMAZING! And the frozen butterbeer is to die for!!! We had a great time and beautiful weather... and I started spotting on Saturday evening, right on schedule. BFN with FMU yesterday morning, and AF started last night. I'm now officially on a break until February. I will enjoy my holidays - I will be able to travel for both Thanksgiving and Christmas without having to worry about miscarrying 18 hours away from home. I will be able to attend the family reunion at Disney World in january and not have to miss out on my favorite rides. And we get the next three months to decide what, if anything, to do next.


----------



## padbrat

Sorry guys for being MIA.... have found it hard to write here for once as despite all of your mighty good wishes and hope we got a BFN.

I have been so low and confused all weekend I didn't want to come on and infect you all with my misery... so have stayed off. Me and Hubby have decided that this is it for us. It is time we took the hint that we are destined to not have children. However, we have tried all we could.... unfortunatley it all failed. 

I don't know how much I will... or should come back here.... as I would feel a bit of a fraud as we have decided to get off this rollarcoaster of TTC. It has made us sick and sad for far too long.

I wish you all much more luck and happiness than I ever had xxx

I am sorry to hear you also got a BFN HA. It is great you have a plan though!


----------



## Macwooly

HA & Pad - huge :hugs: to you both :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I know I don't post here anymore and most of you don't know me, but I lurk. 

Just a shout out to two of my girls, Pad and HA.

Pad, I'm so, so, so sorry this is the place you find yourself right now. You've been through too much heartache. I hope you are able to find some peace down the road. You deserve it. I'm thinking of you and if you ever come back, please say hello. Love you honey!

HA, I think you have a good plan in place. It's good to take some time off from this crazy making journey. It's good that you can travel with some peace of mind. Please keep us posted on what you decide to do next. Love you too. xoxo

Hello to all you other ladies that I know. Sorry I've not been around. Life keeps handing me lemons and I'm trying to make lemonade. xoxo Amanda


----------



## Amos2009

I'm an old poster and lurker like Heart....just had to come and give my Pad some :hugs: and love. I'm so sorry you have had to come to this decision. I will never understand the heartbreak that we women have had to face in this life. I, too, hope you can find some solace and peace at some point in your journey. Love you girl.......


----------



## onmymind17

HA honey i am sorry for the BFN, but i think you have a great plan, i so love Disney World!!! Sending you big hugs.

Pad honey, i am so sorry, if you need someone to talk to, you can PM me, i know exactly what your going through right now. I dont post much on here, but i lurk and check in every once in a while, i totaly understand you wanting to take a break from posting here, but please dont feel like a fraud if your no longer TTC, everybody here loves you and will miss your kind words. Oh and for me, it took a while, but it did really help for me to get rid of all my baby things i had around, like prayers on my cube walls at work, and little baby things we had at home, all of it went, i did feel a bit better after not seeing the reminders all the time, of course i still have to deal with the weird things, like go to Target and buy food, and cleaning stuff and get a coupon for 50% of newborn to kids apparel, really what part of food and cleaning stuff meant give me a coupon like that!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

To all my lovely ladies, i am ok, trying to deal with knowing we wont have a child, but concentrating on vacation, whenever i get down, i just picture myself on a beach basking in the sunshine, my reality though is cleaning up leaves, so far 14 bags of mulched leaves, and only half of them are down so far, i have muscles that hurt that i forgot were even there lol. I love you all and i am still lurking and checking on you every once in a while.


----------



## skye2010

Aww Debs :cry So many hugs and kisses. I'm so sorry:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sweetie I hope you and Dh find peace soon. Don't forget you belong to our hearts so u r always welcome back for a chat or a hello whenever you feel like it.

Amanda and Amos so good to see you girls. :) Lot's of love, good luck and sticky bb dust for your journey xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lava-I am positive that you will get to week 37. Your pregnancy sounds textbook, so far! How truly ironic that you are in the mood for DTD but not the wherewithal. I have read of women feeling very sexy during pregnancy. I guess it's the time when you feel more like a 'woman'! Big hugs to you! :flower:

Missy-so sorry about your cold. Your body has been through a lot in the last two-three weeks so I would guess your immunity was low. Take it easy now that you are back in work, and fingers crossed there are exciting things going on inside your womb right now! :flower:

HA-so sorry that AF showed but so pleased that you have resolved to have three months of rest from TTC. We all deserve it from time to time, as it is so all encompassing. I am sure you will come back stronger and ready for your BFP! 

Pad, OMG, I feared the worst when you didn't post and I just cannot imagine your pain. Nobody should have to go through what you have, it is just so desperately unfair. At least you can say that you tried everything that you could, and you gave it your best shot. But what consolation is that when you want your own baby? I am so very very sorry, and know that you will get through this, with time. You are so strong and such an inspiration to us all. Be kind to yourself-you can't help what has happened, nor can your DH, it is just one of those vile, nasty, cruel life experiences. You have been constantly in my thoughts, and I so wish I could give you a big hug in person. You sooooooooo deserve your own baby and you so deserve to find some peace. Please PM me at any time, and please, if it doesn't hurt too much, stay with us. Lots and lots of love hun, Axxxxx :hugs::flower::flower:

Everybody, I found myself looking at adoption information last night.... Interesting, and something to think about. Always good to have Plan B, C and D, in my experience.. :shrug:

Lots of love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

pad - crying for you and all of this horrible nightmare we all go through. maybe it can happen naturally, right? that's what they keep saying anyway. please join the posting whenever you feel like it and if you decide to try again, we will all support you!


----------



## missyt

HA, I'm so sorry this time didn't work out. It sounds like a break is what you need. You have some very good points. Take care of yourself, honey. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Pad, I really can't understand why things work out the way they do. Like dwrgi, I was so worried that we hadn't heard from you. My SIL and brother have struggled with fertility. She is 5 years older than me. I started talking and opening up to her when I started doing IUI's. One bit of advice she told me that makes so much sense is that you have to know your limits. Only you will know how much you and DH can take. Just take care of yourself. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

DWRGI, my brother and SIL adopted a beautiful baby girl this past year. She struggled with PCOS and painful AF and he was too proud to be tested. She is glad they didn't go through the fertility treatments because then she wouldn't have ended up as Carolyn's mother. Carolyn makes her life complete and I am over joyed for both of them. After seeing what a wonderful experience they had, adoption would be an option for us too. I also work with a woman, about my age, who adopted a baby boy about 8 months ago. He is as cute as a button and you can tell she is a proud mama. As my SIL and brother told me, there are a lot of beautiful babies out there that need good, stable, loving parents. And I know all of us are that.


----------



## twinkle1975

I think if I type the swears I just let out BnB will censor them or the air will turn blue. Life is SO sodding sodding unfair.

I'm sorry - I know me getting angry isn't going to help any of us but I can't help it. It's a good job we've got people here with great PMA cause I'm just pissed off about it all!!

Pad - I'm SO SO sorry. You should do what feels right for you but we'd never think you were a fraud and you'll always be loved and cherished here. I'm expecting to be here for some time and will always be happy to see you. xx

HA - HP world sounds amazing! I'm sorry it was a BFN but I'm glad you can do all the things you've got planned without worrying too much over the next couple of months. xx

Hearty - I think about you everytime I log on, love to you xx

OMM - love to you too - it's always nice to see you xx

Dwrgi - I've been thinking a lot about adoption and fostering lately too. 

I'm going to find something to punch now or DH will get a mouthful of abuse when he gets home!


----------



## purplelou

Pad - I am so so sorry that it has come to this, as Twinkle said - life is so sodding unfair! If wishes made babies, then we would all have our LOs, because the love and prayers and hopes around this thread would have meant such a different result for you. If I were to be selfish, I would beg you to stay, beacuse none of us want to "loose" you. but of course I understand why you need time and space. so all I can do is send you all my love and say that we are here when/if you want to be here, even for a tiny chat. xxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Debs, I have been thinking about you all weekend and like Dwrgi feared the worst when you hadn't checked in. Like the other girls say life is so bloody unfair. I am so desperately sad for you but understand that you have to make that decision when you have done all that you can and you have definitely done that. I hope you and Dh don't punish yourselves and you are kind to yourself - there is no rhyme or reason to this and it's just like a bad taste lottery. I send you lots of love and hugs and really hope that you find some strength to get through this.
xxxxx

HA, I am so sorry you got a BFN too - I've been thinking about you as well but glad that you have lots of things in place that are good to keep you going for a while before you decide what is next :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dear HA, again, Im so sorry that this was not the BFP we were all hoping for, however... I am so happy that you have a plan for a break and nice things to come and that maybe the pressure is off of you and your DH. may this time be wonderful for you both and allow you to recover your energy and have time to make firm plans and decisions xxxxx


I am not great with words, I admit. I am struggling here because I am trying to send comfort to two ladies who have been able to send comfort and wisdom with much better effect than I am managing here... sorry, just know I am thinking about you both xxxx


----------



## skye2010

HA I'm sorry you had a BFN :( We were all hoping that the result was otherwise. It's so unfair that all of the lovely ladies deserve to have babies yet we all struggle so much for it. 

You have the christmass and all the wonderful travelling and having fun to look fwd to. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 3 months a good time to decide where to go next so I hope you enjoy the festive break. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Deb, I am so sorry... I love you and you deserve some peace. Whatever you need to do to achieve that peace is what you need to do. I would just encourage you not to make any permanent decisions right now. You need to grieve the fact that this cycle didn't work, and that will take just as long as it takes. I don't know if you got any frozen embies from this round, but the fact of the matter is that most IVF patients (over 60%) do not achieve pregnancy on the first round - on average it takes 2-3 cycles for most couples to achieve pregnancy. 

This journey will have some sort of resolution for every single one of us - either a child through birth or adoption, or choosing to stop trying - but resolution just the same. And what that resolution is for one person may look very different to another. We all love you and of course will understand if you need to stay away from here for your own peace, but you are not a fraud and we will always welcome you. xoxoxoxo


Hearty and Amos, I've been stalking you two over on the RMC thread, and I'm glad you've popped in over here. Hearty, when is your IUI? You're on Femara, right? I wonder if that had anything to do with your thin lining... I know Clomid can create lining problems and I know Clomid and Femara act on your body in the same way, but I don't know if they cause similar side effects... but glad to read today that it's still getting thicker. :thumbup: I always figure the first round is one big learning curve, anyway - they don't have any idea how your body is going to react to the stims until you start them, but they can use that info to make important changes for the next round. On my first IUI I was on 75iu follistim daily (a fairly low, starter dose) and only produced one follie, so for my next it was doubled to 150iu daily and my follies went into overdrive. So from the third cycle on I start at 100iu and then they bump it up about halfway through the stims. Like I said, it's a learning curve....


Chris, I think about you all the time. :hugs: 


My feelings are all over the place on this. I may have sounded resolute in my post but I'm really not. Even though the plan for months has been to take this break now, within hours of the BFN I caught myself thinking about not taking the break... but those moments are when I have to stop myself and look back and remind myself why we made that decision in the first place... how many times in the last month did I moan about how badly I needed a break?! 

I am sad, I am angry, I am disappointed, I am relieved, I am cynical, I am scared, I am all over the place. I am glad we will get to spend the holidays and the Disney trip without worrying about miscarriages and timing of treatments, and I'm glad we'll get to spend the holidays with family instead of alone with our cat because we're afraid to travel too far from our dr, but all that said, I'd still rather be pregnant. It f-ing sucks. But like I said, we really need these three months to decide what what, if anything, to do next. One more IUI, then IVF? Straight to IVF? Stop trying? All three seem pretty equally unappealing right now - and pretty equally appealing. I've had a good cry, and the fact that I got the BFN on vacation meant I allowed myself to get good and snockered on the last night in Florida - another margarita, please! :drunk: For now, that is enough. To paraphrase Scarlett O'Hara, I'll think on the rest tomorrow - after all, tomorrow is another day!

Thanks to all of you. I know what Pad meant - we feel like we're disappointing a whole room full of women, not just ourselves and our partners, when we get a BFN. I know you all were hoping for the best for me on this one, and I appreciate that I have friends like you who can have hope when I don't. I love you, ladies. xoxoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Big :hug: HA


----------



## SilverBirch

HA, Pad, we're all here for you. Love you guys.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Big hugs to both of you Pad and HA. I'm so sorry how things are going for you.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

HA and Pad, I'm so sorry for you both. This journey is unconscionably hard. We're spending so much time, energy, and money for month after month of BFN. Or even worse, a BFP and then an angel baby (or babies). As with both of you, I took my test (first time I've tested in a year) and got a BFN yesterday. I stopped the progesterone and the Ovex-P as a result, and I am just waiting for AF. I am not yet devastated because A. it's not here yet, and B., I'm really trying to rely on my faith. I've paid lip service in the past, but I really have to feel that I don't have much control over this, and everything I do, and everything that happens is because my steps are ordered.

When I got my BFN, I decided to be grateful that my temps are much better than they've ever been, and that my LP is now at least 12 days (instead of the 10 from last month). So my body is beginning to respond well to the supplements and treatments. But I would be lying if I said I have not gotten weary. That I have not gotten despondent. I pray that my faith gets me through this month. And the next. And the next. I am still growing, and learning to be more faithful, and to put all my trust in my Lord, though sometimes my faith may falter.

I don't share this "testimony" because I think think my problems as similar to yours. Or because this will even help you, as you may or may not be of a spiritual bent. I share it because it's my public acknowledgement that I need to continue to believe this is bigger than me and that I have to trust my God. Or else I cannot keep going. 

Hugs to all my sisters in this struggle, regardless of where you are in your journey. My heart and my prayers, are with each of you (us).


----------



## lavalux

HA,
We may be disappointed for you, but you aren't disappointing us in the sense of failing us. We are here to love & support you only. Of course, your emotions are all over the place. But, I truly hope you take these next few months to rest and heal, get back in touch with your DH & how things were in your life before the all-consuming TTC rollercoaster started. It sounds like you have a lot of fun things planned with family & vacation.

Pad,
Honey, my heart breaks for you. You don't deserve this BFN. You know better than we do what your limits are with TTC. As someone said, it often takes more than one IVF cycle. Maybe take a much-needed break & reevaluate. I still believe donor IVF can work for you, or you may decide to adopt and approach parenthood that way. You & your DH would make amazing parents. But, no matter what you choose to do in this aspect of your life, I wish for you peace & happiness. You are always welcome here.

NikkiLeigh,
That was lovely. Thank you for sharing. ;)


----------



## caroleb73

Hey HA and PAD I am so sorry to hear about your outcomes from your recent treatment cycles. There is not a great deal that I can say that will make you feel any better right now but I want you to know that I am thinking of you. Life really doesn't make any sense at times, especially when it comes to TTC but you have to know that you are 2 very special ladies that have brought so much support to all of us and we in turn are here for you.

Take time for the news to sink in and then decide what is right for you and your DH's. PAD I can see where you are right now thinking that you guys are done but you never know how you may both feel in the future. Take your time and I do hope that you pop in here when you feel stronger we were all brought together here by TTC but it is definitely not the only thing keeping us connected as long as we have been, we genuinely care for you and would love to know how you are. Take care :hugs:

HA I really admire and respect your strength and pray that the NY will bring with it great things for you and your family. Enjoy your time with the family over the festive period and then see how you feel for the future. Big hugs to you my friend.

All I can say is that life completely sucks at times and I wish I could make all your pain go away:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

I am totally rubbish at saying the right things but I can't not say anything....

Pad....I am so sorry that it didn't work out. I can't imagine how you feel, I just imagine it must be pretty damn awful. You are very much loved on here, we all want you to have your baby in your arms and you never disappoint, no matter how much you feel you do. :hugs: always

HA...I am sorry this cycle didn't work for you too :hugs: words will never be enough so I am not going to try and comforty you with them...just chucking you some :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else too 

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I'm still at the swearing point f**kity, F**king, f**k!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/rant.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/censored.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/banghead.gif


----------



## Neversaynever

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry I'm still at the swearing point f**kity, F**king, f**k!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/rant.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/censored.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/banghead.gif

Yup that was put better than me and totally agree :hugs:

XxX


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Chris, I think about you all the time. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My feelings are all over the place on this. I may have sounded resolute in my post but I'm really not. Even though the plan for months has been to take this break now, within hours of the BFN I caught myself thinking about not taking the break... but those moments are when I have to stop myself and look back and remind myself why we made that decision in the first place... how many times in the last month did I moan about how badly I needed a break?!
> 
> I am sad, I am angry, I am disappointed, I am relieved, I am cynical, I am scared, I am all over the place. I am glad we will get to spend the holidays and the Disney trip without worrying about miscarriages and timing of treatments, and I'm glad we'll get to spend the holidays with family instead of alone with our cat because we're afraid to travel too far from our dr, but all that said, I'd still rather be pregnant. It f-ing sucks. But like I said, we really need these three months to decide what what, if anything, to do next. One more IUI, then IVF? Straight to IVF? Stop trying? All three seem pretty equally unappealing right now - and pretty equally appealing. I've had a good cry, and the fact that I got the BFN on vacation meant I allowed myself to get good and snockered on the last night in Florida - another margarita, please! :drunk: For now, that is enough. To paraphrase Scarlett O'Hara, I'll think on the rest tomorrow - after all, tomorrow is another day!
> 
> Thanks to all of you. I know what Pad meant - we feel like we're disappointing a whole room full of women, not just ourselves and our partners, when we get a BFN. I know you all were hoping for the best for me on this one, and I appreciate that I have friends like you who can have hope when I don't. I love you, ladies. xoxoxo

Honey i know what you mean, even now i catch myself thinking hmmmmm and then stop myself, its so very hard, when something has been a part of your life for this long you cant just walk away, especially when you so want a child of your own, you always have that little flicker of hope. For me whenever i see the little flicker i blow it out, its over and i need to realize that, i think i am doing ok, and then the other day i woke up and took my temp, you know just to see if maybe it was up, af is due this friday, soooooo, and then i yelled at myself to stop being stupid. I have had more people tell me "Well maybe if you give up it will happen, lots of women give up and bam, they get pg" and i think yeah thanks so very freaking much for putting that thought in my head, so that now i am not giving up but back to hoping again. There are times that i am so excited, and i think i can go on vacations, and camping and do and eat whatever i want, i am free, and then there are times when i see a little one, that i am filled with sadness, then there are times which is most of the time that i am angry, angry that for some women it happens just like that, they dont want to be pg, they dont really care, but they get pg, and yet ladies like us have to struggle. There was just something in the news the other day about a woman who went into a Salvation Army store and gave birth to a baby in the bathroom and then she strangled and killed the baby and left it in there!!!!!!!!!! :grr::evil::twisted::devil::growlmad: OMG, that poor innocent child never had a chance because of that woman!!!! Why do women like that get to have a child, but we cant!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah the anger is defiantly the main one right now lol. I guess what i am trying to say is your not alone in feeling this way, and please dont ever think that you are disappointing any of us, you dont disappoint us, we feel your pain and your sadness, but are never disappointed in you!! 

Make sure you take time for yourself, just concentrate on having fun through the holidays, your not giving up, just taking a break for now, tell that stupid internal clock to shut the F up!!!! I love you honey, and thanks for thinking of me, you and all these other ladies are the reason i have not walked away from this thread totaly.


----------



## hopeful23456

HA - you girls never disappoint me! You all make me feel better that I'm not alone going through this shit. I recently found this board while stalking pad and you girls are awesome. So glad to have found some of the best people ever on these boards.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm still at the swearing point f**kity, F**king, f**k!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/rant.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/censored.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/banghead.gif
> 
> Yup that was put better than me and totally agree :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Twinkle hit the nail on the head there. 

Much love and huge, squishie :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## rebekah05

Thank you for this post. I am 37 and ttc #1 also. I told someone I was a late bloomer and they said, "No honey, your just fashionably late." I got a kick out of it. I know my first month I drove myself crazy too phantom symptoms and 13 pregnancy tests! Not anymore. I am in my 2ww now and will not, not, not test until I miss (fingers crossed) my cycle on the 16th. Good luck to all of you. Let's hope we have something big to celebrate this holiday season.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Rebekah, welcome to the thread, I hope your stay here is short and that your BFP is just around the corner!

ladies, I can see everyone is, like me, feeling a bit down (although I am still very hopeful for missy!) so would anyone like to join me in a big squishy group https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif ?? big loves to you all, you are without a doubt, the nicest, most wonderfulest group of ladies ever!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay I'm up for a group hug!!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif


----------



## missyt

Purple, thank you so much. I've been feeling down the past couple of days. HA and Pad's news really hit home. I just don't understand why things happen. I'm trying so hard to pull myself out of any negativity I am feeling but its so hard. :hug: (sorry, I can't find group hug icon anywhere) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Rebeka, your doggies are so cute. Best of luck! :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

I could use a group hug too, af showed 2 1/2 days early and with a vengance too, now i knew i was not pg, but dang i was hoping for a romp with my honey, oh and thanks to our mtg going up another $80 a month we wont be able to do our vacation in April either!! Sigh............... 

Missy, i am still praying for you, we could sure use some good news here!!


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/band.gif - thought a band might cheer us up!! 

And here is the link to the smiley page I've been using https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL thanks Twinkle that made me smile - :hug: Missy, Purple and Chris and anyone else who needs it!


----------



## missyt

OMM, stupid :witch:. Don't feel so bad about not being able to romp. I haven't BDd with DH is almost a month! Everytime I gave him the opportunity he fell asleep and then we couldn't 3 days up to when we did the egg retrieval. Then they told me no BDing for 5 days after the transfer but now I have a cold. Besides, I'm really not feeling up for it anyway with all the action I had going up there the past month between ultrasounds, the egg retrieval and embryo transfer and now all those supposititories I have to put up my hoo hoo 3x a day. :wacko: LOL. Oh well, I can't say my hoo hoo isn't getting attention. :haha: The last action DH got was with his hand in the porn room at the clinic. :dohh:

I figured we could all use a laugh and I found this great website. I hope you all check it out:

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - I love that band!! :D

Missy that is a great site, thank you!!

OMM - that witch is so blinkin' inconsiderate - she should have known you were ready for some lovin' with your wonderful man! you'll have to make up for it after she leaves :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Popping by to send lots of :hugs::hugs: to all :hugs::hugs:

Missy sending lots of :dust: to you 

AFM - CD1 and onto a new cycle so we'll see what this one brings :shrug:

Finally a few more :hugs::hugs: for all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: Missy that website is very funny :haha::haha:


----------



## missyt

Butterfly67 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: Missy that website is very funny :haha::haha:

I happened to stumble upon that website yesterday. Perfect timing because I think all of us needed a boost.


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/band.gif - thought a band might cheer us up!!
> 
> And here is the link to the smiley page I've been using https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/

I love the band, you clever thing!! 
:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Twinkle - I love that band!! :D
> 
> Missy that is a great site, thank you!!
> 
> OMM - that witch is so blinkin' inconsiderate - she should have known you were ready for some lovin' with your wonderful man! you'll have to make up for it after she leaves :hugs:

LOL, i know, we figured we would be able to get in some fun, but nooooo she had other idea's lol. I cant wait until she is gone :happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Dang, it just went from 60 degrees here to about 40 with whipping winds in about an hour, they are talking snow flurries tonight and tomorrow, ewwwwwwwww. I hate winter!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

chilly! however it's always nice to snggle under the covers on the weekend when it's freezing outdoors. The only problem we have is that the dogs always want to go out for walkies. 

Dwrgi - you have husies right?? do they love the snow??


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> chilly! however it's always nice to snggle under the covers on the weekend when it's freezing outdoors. The only problem we have is that the dogs always want to go out for walkies.
> 
> Dwrgi - you have husies right?? do they love the snow??

LOL, yes it is nice to snuggle under the covers, and luckly for us we have a huge backyard, no walking for us, we can just open the door and let Kirby out, he LOVES the snow lol, and i have to say even if you hate snow he will make you laugh. Kirby is flatcoat retrevier and Newfoundland, the only thing that freezes on him are his paws, and thats only when it gets to below zero with the temps. Man what i would not give to have a fireplace in our house, oh i would so love that!!


----------



## missyt

OMM, we have a fence too and its a lifesaver. Its one of the best investments we ever made. My two boys can just go out and do their thing.


----------



## purplelou

bless! dogs are so funny in the snow! one of mine (Pickle) tries to eat it and then appears with a muzzle covered in frost. 

we have a fenced garden too, but our 2 still want to go for walkies on the lead at least twice a day, even when if freezing!


----------



## Macwooly

Purple I'm jealous of the 2 walks a day as I have to walk my pack 4 times a day to help with my Rottweiler's arthritis :) And can someone tell me how my dogs know their walkies time better than I do? :wacko:

Sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: to you all for you to choose what you need today x


----------



## caroleb73

Purple I can't believe it we have 2 little Shit Zhus and mine is called Pickles. Being born here in Bahrain they have never seen snow but they go crazy when the garden sprinkler system comes on and dash in and out getting soaked. If we ever go back to the UK I do wonder how they would cope with the cold.

We are having trouble with my DH's dog Tinker, she has always been the slightly crazy one who is super hectic and rarely calms even when walked every day but she also has a bladder problem. When excited, nervous or soemtimes no reason at all she just pees herself. It has been so embarrassing as she has wet herself on my friend several times. We treat her exactly the same as Pickles but it is becoming a real problem as I have no worries with baby touching the dogs and even getting the ocasional kiss from them but I do have a problem with Tinker peeing everywhere as this is too much of a risk for baby. We are really struggling on what to do for the best as we have had them for 18 months now since they were puppies. Its a tough one as can see DH insisting on rehoming her soon.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls

Yes, I have two huskeys, Ruby and Gwydion. My OH takes them runing every morning (they generally cover 5 miles each day) and then we take them for another walk in the evening. They are hard work in that they are such active dogs, but they sleep loads too! I adore both of them, but for different reasons: Ruby is completely bonkers and completely instinctive, whereas Gwydion is very sweet and sensitive. 

My mum has Shih-tzus and they are a lovely breed. Millie, her youngest, has a really weak bladder and wees every time she meets somebody new or if she is nervous. It can be funny, but not always! I don't know what your solution is Carole, it would be a pity to rehome them, as Shih-tzus are generally brilliant with small children. 

I also love Labradors and my mum has bred these too-my favourite was Cindy who died in the Spring-a sweeter dog you could not find!! I was so upset when she passed away (at 13, a really good age for a Lab).

Hope you're all okay! It's a lovely sunny day in S Wales today.

Skye, I hope that nobody you know has been affected by the latest earthquake in Turkey. Thinking of you hun!

Missy, it is completely normal and inevitable that you will feel down at some points in the treatment-you have been through a huge amount, both physically and emotionally, and it takes its toll. However, try to remain positive and focus on the good things that are going on inside your womb! Not long to go now before you know!! Bring the BFP on!!! Big :hugs: xx
Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxx


----------



## missyt

DWRGI, do you know if it makes sense to do HPT before my beta? I guess I rather know on my own first before I get that call at work the afternoon of my beta. I heard you could get a false positive because of the medications. I really didn't think this TWW would be that bad but it is. I figured it would be more relaxing after the hype of all the bw/us and procedures.


----------



## purplelou

*Missy* - when are you having the beta done? - how long is it after the transfer?? and are you on any meds now which could affect a test?? :hugs: you are doing so amazingly well, I am impressed, cos I would be a complete bundle of rubbishness at this point!

*Carole *- spooky!! two little pickles, we have Pickle (Pickle pie) and Brody (brody bean) - don't ask, it just sort of happened lol. they are both rescue dogs - Jack russell crosses, they go from having all the energy in the world...to none at all. on weekends, when we are there all day, I swear we disturb their 18 hour a day sleep pattern because they look so tired! and *wooly *- yes it is odd how they know when it's walkies time. They generally start pacing about 5 minutes before and telling us to get ready!

*Dwrgi *- I love Huskies - they are beautiful! but I am glad we have smaller dogs because I am way too soft with ours and sit all over me and DH - if I owned bigger dogs Id be permantly squished


----------



## twinkle1975

Just to add to my anger from yesterday I heard on the radio that just in the North West of England there are 22,000 babies at risk because of neglect or abuse. I'm having a 'shaking my fist at God' day - how come they get to have babies and I don't??

Sorry not helpful I know!


----------



## onmymind17

twinkle1975 said:


> Just to add to my anger from yesterday I heard on the radio that just in the North West of England there are 22,000 babies at risk because of neglect or abuse. I'm having a 'shaking my fist at God' day - how come they get to have babies and I don't??
> 
> Sorry not helpful I know!

:hugs: I am right with you honey, i posted earlier about a girl who gave birth in a Salvation Army bathroom and then proceded to strangle the baby and leave it there!!!! It breaks my heart that someone like that is allowed to have a child, and yet ladies like us are not able to have any. I am with you on the "shaking my fist at God" especially since the one thing that was getting me through knowing we would not have a child, was vacation, and now that is not even going to happen, thanks to all the bills and this STUPID state i live in!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> DWRGI, do you know if it makes sense to do HPT before my beta? I guess I rather know on my own first before I get that call at work the afternoon of my beta. I heard you could get a false positive because of the medications. I really didn't think this TWW would be that bad but it is. I figured it would be more relaxing after the hype of all the bw/us and procedures.

I have everything crossed for you honey, as for me whenever i did an IUI, i always did a test at home the night before, i just wanted to be with my DH and not just get a message at work, for me it was easier to deal with it that way, but some ladies like to just wait and have the blood test show them. I guess its up to you hon, although i am so hoping to see a bfp post from you because you POAS lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy...I know some people who have the HCG trigger shot test daily to test the decrease in HCG, I don't know about IVF. I would be like OMM and test beforehand and I think HA does too so you know first hand if that makes sense? :hugs:

Twinkle..:hugs:

Dwrgi and Purple...love the names of your pooches :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

AFM....

Spoiler
I am back on PAL roller coaster :wacko: got my BFP last night and in denial. I really was worried posting this in here as I know Pad and HA had negatives over the last few days and Missy has her testing coming up. I just didn't want to not tell you but not rub noses in.

XxX


----------



## purplelou

dear Never :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - Im going to send you a pm xxxx you are very sweet xx


Twinkle and OMM - I am sooo with you ladies = life just isn't fair :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Purple, I'm trying to hold it together as best I could. I did have a mini-meltdown yesterday when I checked our bank account online yesterday and saw that DH keeps buying motorcycle parts. :hissy: I started crying in front of him and told him if this cycle doesn't work we're going to have to pay for meds out of pocket all over again. I don't know why I can't get it through to him that this isn't the time to be spending money on hobbies and extras to soop up his bike and make it look pretty. I just get so annoyed with him sometimes because he doesn't understand how I feel because he already has a child. I'm the bread winner in the family and ultimately I feel like most of this falls on me. But other than that, I've gone through 2 positive thinking books, putting time aside each day to pray and watching a lot of comedies. I also got a picture of my embies from the transfer and I put that pic in a frame and look at it each day and think about my babies growing inside of me.

OMM, I agree that I don't want to hear the news at work. I know I'll have a breakdown here at work and start crying if its not the news I want to hear. That is why I rather test the night before and be emotional at home. I guess I'm starting to get nervous. And I'm afraid to tell anyone my test date. :shy:


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, I don't understand it either. And it makes me so angry. Its so cruel how the world works sometimes. Its sad that if we aren't blessed with the perfect ovaries or sperm that we have to pay to be parents, when people that it comes to so easily can sometimes make the worst parents.


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
I always test at home the night before because I would not want to trek into the clinic for a blood test and then wait at the office for bad news. Actually, I always tested before the night before b/c I could never wait or I'd get AF spotting well in advance. The trigger shots made my cycle all wonky. I remember when I did test and get my BFP, I was convinced it was the HCG from the trigger, but that should be out of your system by 10DPO. I am crossing my fingers and praying for you this cycle!!! I am very proud of you for doing everything you can to stay positive. Hang in there! :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-you have come so far, you have to hold on to your positivity for just a little bit more!! I so admire your strength and determination over the past few weeks, you have been a true inspiration, and you WILL get your BFP, you mark my words! 

I think it's a good idea to do your own test first, and this seems to be the consensus, so do what feels instinctively right. I am keeping all my fingers crossed for you and am willing you your BFP! Huge hugs winging their way across 'The Pond' hun!

Oh dear, our men just don't get it, do they? I think you have a lot of responsibility to shoulder, and, unless the situation was reversed, your DH will never know what it is to walk in your shoes. My OH asked me tonight how I would feel about donor eggs, and I asked him how he would feel about donor sperm.... (we have that sort of tit for tat mature relationship thing going on), and he hesitated and hummed and haaed, before he said it wouldn't bother him.... But, he had to think about it, and just assumed I'd be happy to do donor eggs.... They just don't think, I guess is the message that I'm trying to make. 

Your DH must understand and come to terms with the cost of things, and just forget the bike for a certain amount of time. Easier said than done... Change your account password hun, that will sort the problem!!! Or hide the keys to the bike so he can't use the blooming thing anyway..... "Oh, have you lost the keys, hunny??? Well, where could they POSSIBLY be....????? Hmmmmm......?" Cue evil laugh as you mentally consider the safe hiding place that you have stowed said keys!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Twinkle-I read that report and it makes me absolutely livid. And yet again we come back to this Greek idea that life is just not meant to be fair, and the sooner we get used to it, the better. :growlmad:

If you need a laugh, and possibly may share my silly humour, I have an ancient joke that always tickles me as I come from a farming background-Did you hear about the magic tractor? It turned into a field!!!! 

Enough, enough..... I had a complete meltdown tonight, which has been building for days. Coming up to ovulation, I'm covered in zits (thanks DHEA), am definitely hairer around the chin region (again, thank you DHEA), have had a stinking headache since last Friday, am up to my eyeballs in marking and super full timetable (bar stewards), blah blah blah.... it also happens to be a full moon, and that is trouble for a Cancerian.... So, I huffed and I puffed and I blubbed the whole house down...... I am now in bed with a hot water bottle, and Gwydion and Rubes..... 

Hope you're all feeling a little bit better than me! 

Love to you all, and huge TONNES of :dust: to you all too! We will get there, I am sure of it!! 

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, you just made me tear up. I'm glad you wrote that post because you are giving me the strength to stay positive even though I've been feeling a bit down the past couple of days. I think I need to watch a lot of comedies this weekend. Thank God that winter is coming up and it'll be too cold for DH to ride his motorcycle anyway. :haha: DH and I talked about donor sperm before and he was open to it. I think its because he has a kid though. I see where you are coming from though. Has your RE suggested donor eggs or donor sperm? I know what you mean about DHEA. Its given me nasty zits as well.


----------



## purplelou

dear Dwrgi - if I were closer i would give you the biggest hug, just because! You never know, if you can cultivate a nice beard, you might start a whole new fashion. also perhaps others will think you are supprting "Movember" (https://uk.movember.com/about)

missy - you are allowed a melt down, actually you are allowed as many as you want/need. you are doing so well, I would be a complete nut-job by this point if I were you :hugs: not long now to wait xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...I know some people who have the HCG trigger shot test daily to test the decrease in HCG, I don't know about IVF. I would be like OMM and test beforehand and I think HA does too so you know first hand if that makes sense? :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle..:hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi and Purple...love the names of your pooches :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:
> 
> AFM....
> 
> Spoiler
> I am back on PAL roller coaster :wacko: got my BFP last night and in denial. I really was worried posting this in here as I know Pad and HA had negatives over the last few days and Missy has her testing coming up. I just didn't want to not tell you but not rub noses in.
> 
> XxX

Awwwww honey OMG what wonderful news!!!!! I am praying very very hard for this one to stick stick stick and grow!!!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Purple, I'm trying to hold it together as best I could. I did have a mini-meltdown yesterday when I checked our bank account online yesterday and saw that DH keeps buying motorcycle parts. :hissy: I started crying in front of him and told him if this cycle doesn't work we're going to have to pay for meds out of pocket all over again. I don't know why I can't get it through to him that this isn't the time to be spending money on hobbies and extras to soop up his bike and make it look pretty. I just get so annoyed with him sometimes because he doesn't understand how I feel because he already has a child. I'm the bread winner in the family and ultimately I feel like most of this falls on me. But other than that, I've gone through 2 positive thinking books, putting time aside each day to pray and watching a lot of comedies. I also got a picture of my embies from the transfer and I put that pic in a frame and look at it each day and think about my babies growing inside of me.
> 
> OMM, I agree that I don't want to hear the news at work. I know I'll have a breakdown here at work and start crying if its not the news I want to hear. That is why I rather test the night before and be emotional at home. I guess I'm starting to get nervous. And I'm afraid to tell anyone my test date. :shy:

:hugs: Honey there is nothing wrong with keeping your test date a secret, i will just keep sending you lots of love and prayers and hugs!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...I know some people who have the HCG trigger shot test daily to test the decrease in HCG, I don't know about IVF. I would be like OMM and test beforehand and I think HA does too so you know first hand if that makes sense? :hugs:
> 
> AFM....
> 
> Spoiler
> I am back on PAL roller coaster :wacko: got my BFP last night and in denial. I really was worried posting this in here as I know Pad and HA had negatives over the last few days and Missy has her testing coming up. I just didn't want to not tell you but not rub noses in.
> 
> XxX

First off, huge huge :hugs: to you!! Thank you for being concerned and sensitive to our feelings, but I think we've all discussed before how different it feels when one of us gets good news - I am nothing but happy for you. :hugs::hugs:


I never actually go in for a beta - I only poas. I figure one poas is a helluva lot cheaper than a beta or two, and it tells me the same thing. Plus, like you've all said, I'd rather find out for myself than hear it on a phone call. The one treatment cycle when we got a BFP I went in for betas after poas, but otherwise I don't bother with them. I've also never tested out the trigger (tested until it turns negative), but the general consensus seems to be it lasts about 10 days. And Missy, I for one completely understand the desire to keep the testing date to yourself. :hugs:


I LOVE having a meltdown now and then. If I don't have one every few weeks, I feel off. :wacko: Seriously, just had one yesterday, coming to grips with the BFN and the break and everything it means. I always feel better afterward. As long as I don't feel that way more days than not, I don't worry about it. 


Dwrgi, I LOVED your reply to your DH about how would he feel re donor sperm - BRILLIANT answer!! I don't think it's tit for tat so much as it is just a good way of putting him in your shoes for a moment and making him realize it's not an automatic decision. 


Love you, ladies. Have a good night. xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Never, as said on your journal, fantastic news :dance: and I have a good feeling about this one :hugs:

Missyt and FM I also had a major meltdown yesterday, I wonder if it was the full moon :wacko:

Missy, have everything crossed for you, whenever it might be that you are testing :haha:

AFM feeling a bit better today after yesterday's meltdown but am 44 today and feel that is bringing things to an end, especially as the :witch: should turn up in a few hours :nope:


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Butterfly xxx

Never - I told you it was different when it's one of us - we know the struggles we've all been through! Congratulations!! xxx

It must be the full moon as I had a melt down too - my cottage pie being dry doesn't normally end up with me sobbing on the kitchen floor!!! ;)


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies lots of :hugs: to you all :hugs:

Never - as said in your journal I am so happy for you :)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ1s0wWH6SUGKHiN6b1XqoRVM_sl7H0N9utWyxYsuubDR4AbHaAPA


----------



## Dwrgi

To Butterfly

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy Birthday to Butterfly
Happy birthday to you!!

Hip hip HOORRAY!!

Have a great day hun! Being 44 doesn't mean you can't get pregnant!!!

:cake::hi::awww::yipee::friends::headspin::hugs2::drunk::drunk::icecream::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Happy birthday, Butterfly!! :cake: I know it's hard to feel good about birthdays when we're ttc, but I'm going to celebrate that you're here in our lives and so I'm glad you were born. xoxo


----------



## caroleb73

Neversaynever said:


> AFM....
> 
> Spoiler
> I am back on PAL roller coaster :wacko: got my BFP last night and in denial. I really was worried posting this in here as I know Pad and HA had negatives over the last few days and Missy has her testing coming up. I just didn't want to not tell you but not rub noses in.
> 
> XxX

Hey Never this is fantastic news, I am overjoyed for you. I am sure everyone else here feels the same as I remember how I lived for people getting their BFP's as it always gave me hope that I could be next.

I know that the next few weeks will not be easy for you due to your previous losses but you have to believe that this one is for keeps and that this is your time. I will be praying for you honey and look forward to your updates:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Happy Birthday Butterfly and really 44 is just a number my Mum fell pregnant unexpectedly at this age with my baby sister so it could still happen for you:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

:cake::cake::juggle::icecream::wohoo::bunny::wave::dance:

Happy Birthday, Butterfly! I hope it's a wonderful birthday weekend and an amazing year!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks so much for your messages ladies, and HA you made me :cry: (in a nice way lol)! Big :hug: to all of you amazing ladies.


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Never, as said on your journal, fantastic news :dance: and I have a good feeling about this one :hugs:
> 
> Missyt and FM I also had a major meltdown yesterday, I wonder if it was the full moon :wacko:
> 
> Missy, have everything crossed for you, whenever it might be that you are testing :haha:
> 
> AFM feeling a bit better today after yesterday's meltdown but am 44 today and feel that is bringing things to an end, especially as the :witch: should turn up in a few hours :nope:

Awwww Happy Birthday Butterfly, welcome to the 44's i know how hard it is, still have that little tiny flicker of hope though, hey if the 19 kids and counting mom can get pg at 45 we can do it at 44 right lol. Sending you tons of hugs, and i am praying that your birthday is very special!!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

onmymind17 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Never, as said on your journal, fantastic news :dance: and I have a good feeling about this one :hugs:
> 
> Missyt and FM I also had a major meltdown yesterday, I wonder if it was the full moon :wacko:
> 
> Missy, have everything crossed for you, whenever it might be that you are testing :haha:
> 
> AFM feeling a bit better today after yesterday's meltdown but am 44 today and feel that is bringing things to an end, especially as the :witch: should turn up in a few hours :nope:
> 
> Awwww Happy Birthday Butterfly, welcome to the 44's i know how hard it is, still have that little tiny flicker of hope though, hey if the 19 kids and counting mom can get pg at 45 we can do it at 44 right lol. Sending you tons of hugs, and i am praying that your birthday is very special!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks honey, hope you are doing OK :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies i am sending you all tons of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i am sorry all of you are having meltdowns, i wish i could make all of our dreams come true. AFM no meltdowns, which is amazing since i know we cant get pg, and now vacation is lost too, but hey maybe i will get lucky tonight, DH is going to get some lottery tickets, and since its 11/11/11 maybe just maybe the Gods will be good lol. I love all you ladies, and i hope you all have a wonderful weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh thanks for reminding me I need to get lottery tickets :thumbup:


----------



## missyt

:cake:Happy birthday, Butterfly!:cake:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you all for the lovely comments and PM's I really appreciate it :hugs:

Belated happy birthday Butterfly...hope you got spoiled rotten :hugs:

XxX


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly, I hope you have a wonderful birthday xxx

Big :hugs: to everyone xxxxx hope you are all having a good weekend


afm, well it was our anniversary yesterday and we had a lovely day, I called my mum in the evening to thank her for the card she had sent, and she was really upset. It seems my dad might be really unwell. he's had a bad leg since Christmas last year and been back and forth to the doctors having various tests etc, last week he had an xray on his ankle and was called by his GP on monday for a fracture clinic appointment at the hospital yesterday. he went and had some more xrays done at which point the doctor the docotr showed him some spots on his pelvis and ankle, which he thinks are secondary cancers. he has to go for a CT scan next week to see if they can find the primary cancer. I am devestated, and so very frightened. my parents live a long way from me, but are buying a house just down the road - and should have been moving in the next few weeks. My dad still wants to move, my mum is unsure now, I really want them close. I just feel so scared, I don't want to loose my dad......

sorry for the post, but I just need to get it out (hope you ladies don't mind)


----------



## Macwooly

purplelou said:


> Butterfly, I hope you have a wonderful birthday xxx
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone xxxxx hope you are all having a good weekend
> 
> 
> afm, well it was our anniversary yesterday and we had a lovely day, I called my mum in the evening to thank her for the card she had sent, and she was really upset. It seems my dad might be really unwell. he's had a bad leg since Christmas last year and been back and forth to the doctors having various tests etc, last week he had an xray on his ankle and was called by his GP on monday for a fracture clinic appointment at the hospital yesterday. he went and had some more xrays done at which point the doctor the docotr showed him some spots on his pelvis and ankle, which he thinks are secondary cancers. he has to go for a CT scan next week to see if they can find the primary cancer. I am devestated, and so very frightened. my parents live a long way from me, but are buying a house just down the road - and should have been moving in the next few weeks. My dad still wants to move, my mum is unsure now, I really want them close. I just feel so scared, I don't want to loose my dad......
> 
> sorry for the post, but I just need to get it out (hope you ladies don't mind)

:hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear your news :hugs::hugs: I'm hoping they can find the primary and treat your father :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: purple - I think if they were planning to move then it sounds like they still should whatever the outcome - we all know that putting things on hold is not good :hugs::hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed that all is OK though.

Won't go into it but birthday was a let down and the witch arrived so I spent most of the evening in bed with stomach cramps lol :cry: - will probably lurk a bit more again as I am not sure if I will have any more chances now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Purplelou I'm sorry to hear of your dad's health problems 

Butterfly sorry you had a crap birthday

Big hellos to everyone else, I've lurked occasionally amd was really sorry to hear that padbrat got a BFN the first round, and the other ladies having treatment.

MissyT hope this is you BFP coming next week.

AFM not much to report, I'm out next month due to timing issues and am looking forward to the break, work's been stressful and there's been a few other hassles. I'm getting a new puppy and will be focussing on the pup over the coming weeks, so looking forward to having a furbaby again.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Lou, I am so sorry about your dad! I pray they'll find the primary cancer soon and that it turns out to be something really easy to treat. My dad was just diagnosed with prostate cancer this week, so I am right there with you, honey.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, it sounds like this birthday is one we should just bid good riddance to. :hugs: Lurk as long as you need to but know we're all here for you when you need a shoulder or a hug. :hugs::hugs:

AFM, DH is having a really hard time with this break. He's been really down all week and he finally had a complete meltdown yesterday. He said he just feels hopeless now, that when we're moving from one treatment right into the next, he can focus on that, that surely the next one will work, and now he doesn't know what to do. He just feels lost. 

He said a few days ago that he thinks he wants to start IVF after our break. I mostly agree with him, it just scares me. I can accept one round, I can accept spending that kind of money. But I know that statistically we need to be prepared to go three rounds, and I cannot get my head around spending enough for three rounds. My counselor keeps reminding me to view IVF as a diagnostic test that *may* result in a baby (because over 60% of IVF cycles don't result in a baby, and we don't need to feel like more of a failure than we already do). On one hand I agree with her - I know we could learn a lot about what exactly is going on in there by moving it all out of my uterus and into the lab, and it may be easier to find the fortitude to keep going if we find there's basically nothing wrong (or we may find it's easier to stop and move on with our lives if we find there's a concrete reason for our situation). But on the other hand, who am I kidding? We all go into IVF because we want to have a baby. 

Bleh. It's definitely a downer day at our house.


----------



## Macwooly

HappyAuntie said:


> Lou, I am so sorry about your dad! I pray they'll find the primary cancer soon and that it turns out to be something really easy to treat. My dad was just diagnosed with prostate cancer this week, so I am right there with you, honey.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly, it sounds like this birthday is one we should just bid good riddance to. :hugs: Lurk as long as you need to but know we're all here for you when you need a shoulder or a hug. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, DH is having a really hard time with this break. He's been really down all week and he finally had a complete meltdown yesterday. He said he just feels hopeless now, that when we're moving from one treatment right into the next, he can focus on that, that surely the next one will work, and now he doesn't know what to do. He just feels lost.
> 
> He said a few days ago that he thinks he wants to start IVF after our break. I mostly agree with him, it just scares me. I can accept one round, I can accept spending that kind of money. But I know that statistically we need to be prepared to go three rounds, and I cannot get my head around spending enough for three rounds. My counselor keeps reminding me to view IVF as a diagnostic test that *may* result in a baby (because over 60% of IVF cycles don't result in a baby, and we don't need to feel like more of a failure than we already do). On one hand I agree with her - I know we could learn a lot about what exactly is going on in there by moving it all out of my uterus and into the lab, and it may be easier to find the fortitude to keep going if we find there's basically nothing wrong (or we may find it's easier to stop and move on with our lives if we find there's a concrete reason for our situation). But on the other hand, who am I kidding? We all go into IVF because we want to have a baby.
> 
> Bleh. It's definitely a downer day at our house.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

purplelou said:


> Butterfly, I hope you have a wonderful birthday xxx
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone xxxxx hope you are all having a good weekend
> 
> 
> afm, well it was our anniversary yesterday and we had a lovely day, I called my mum in the evening to thank her for the card she had sent, and she was really upset. It seems my dad might be really unwell. he's had a bad leg since Christmas last year and been back and forth to the doctors having various tests etc, last week he had an xray on his ankle and was called by his GP on monday for a fracture clinic appointment at the hospital yesterday. he went and had some more xrays done at which point the doctor the docotr showed him some spots on his pelvis and ankle, which he thinks are secondary cancers. he has to go for a CT scan next week to see if they can find the primary cancer. I am devestated, and so very frightened. my parents live a long way from me, but are buying a house just down the road - and should have been moving in the next few weeks. My dad still wants to move, my mum is unsure now, I really want them close. I just feel so scared, I don't want to loose my dad......
> 
> sorry for the post, but I just need to get it out (hope you ladies don't mind)

Purple, I was so, so sorry to read this and I so feel for you honey :hugs:. I can understand why you want your parents close to you, you will feel happier knowing that they are near and that you can give them your support. It's such a scary time :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I will be thinking about you, lovely.

HA, big :hugs: for you and your OH. Sounds like you're going through a really stressful time. 

Butterfly, aw sorry your birthday wasn't as happy as it should have been :hugs:.

NS, how exciting - a new puppy! What are you getting? Can't wait to see pics! 

AFM, I haven't been on this thread for a while so will have to read back and have a big catch up! Not much to report here, onto cycle #3 of TTC and have a FS appointment next week - nervous but hoping it will give us some answers.

Love to y'all :kiss:.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lou....so sorry to that your dad is poorly, hoping the scan shows the primary cancer and it is treatable :hugs:

HA...sorry about your dad too :hugs: and also your DH struggling with where to go next. Massive :hugs:

Butterfly...sorry the hag came and your birthday was a letdown :hugs:

NS...a puppy :happydance: exciting eh? I love my fur babies tooo much :blush:

Keekee...good luck this cycle :dust:

Dwrgi....you ok hun?

OMM....hi and :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lavalux

Where is the group hug emoticon when you need it? Twinkle ... was that your creation?

Keekee & ND, love your avatars!


----------



## skye2010

Lou, I'm so sorry about your dad. I don't know what the implications would be, I hope it's not as bad as you are fearing. He might need to have an intensive tx period. I think closer your parents are the better for all of you. It will be so much easier for you to support and help both of them physically and emotionally. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: We will all be waiting for news from his next appointment. When is it? I wish I could come and give u a hug...

Butterfly I know you had a dampener on your birthday but I still wanna celebrate it. Happy Birthday sweetie :cake:

Ha, you and DH is going through a rough time once more. :hugs::hugs: Decision making is really a difficult time. As your DH feels once you make the decision it will be much easier cause you will be focused and hopeful. Best way to save money on IVF is to go for a better performing clinic. The less IVF's you have the better it is economically and psychologiaclly. :dust::dust: and :hugs::hugs: for both your DH and you.

Missy how's it going? Sorry I haven't been around much lately. :kiss::kiss: :dust::dust: So much good luck and I'm blowing a lot of baby dust your way.

Neversaynever, I got so happy reading your news. You are once more in a worrying period but it is new hope and we all believe this will be your healthy baby in 9 months. :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs: Sweetie I'm sending you loads of sticky dust :dust::dust:

Debs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: if you are lurking. I hope you and DH are at a better place. xxxxxx

NS a sweet little puppy. How exciting. What dogs do you already have and what will you get? A boy or a girl? My heart melts even by the thought of a little furbaby. I really want another baby chichi but it's just a dream at the mo. Please add photos once you get it. 

Laura, FM, Carole, Keeky (nice to hear from u), Nikki, Twinkie, Amanda :kiss:, Chris :hi: and lot's of love

AFM I didn't have time to catch up properly. Finally got the bathroom done. The flat is full of dust everywhere but it looks great. Also got some fabric to get the sofa reupholstered. Still some work to do but at least most big jobs are done. Still can't stop worrying but the weekends make me happy cause my weekly milestone is Mondays. So every Monday I know Shirin's a bit more plump. Dunno what those xmass nuts I've been munching on are gonna do to me afterwards but I don't care at this point.

Girls lot's and lots of love to you all. xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Butterfly - Happy belated birthday!! *hugs*

Purple - I'm so sorry about your dad. I hope it's not as bad as they are thinking and that he's better soon. I also hope that they continue their move closer to you because I agree with the other ladies - I think it will be a comfort to you to have them closer.

HA - *hugs* It's a tough place to be in. Whatever decision you make, my thoughts and prayers will be with you.

Never - I'm just so thrilled about your news! I'm praying it's a sticky bean for you and that you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Skye - Glad things are going well and that you are getting closer! :)

AFM - I'm down another 5 pounds. My psoriasis is really clearing up with the ointments that I've been using - who knew I'd have clear smooth skin again? :) Not much else going on.... I'm just anxious for it to be Monday so we can get our SA and u/s test results!


----------



## purplelou

ladies - thank you so much, I felt a bit better after typing it all out to be honest. I think you are all right - having my parents closer will be such a relief, becuase I will be able to help, and also see them very much more often. 
HA - I am thinking of you too and hoping your dad will be fine :hugs: :hugs: It is such a worrying time, when our parents (who have always been OUR "caretakers") need our help.

I'm happy though to hear all of your news ladies, new puppy, bathroom complete (boo for the dust) and appointments coming up (hope you have good news Keekee) also that all the baies are doing so well :) 
I am sad that a few of us are struggling though (and our DH's too)

I am thinking of you all and sending :dust: and :hugs: to you all (and especially thinking of never and missy right now )


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies I'm getting a little girl Cairn Terrier, I already have a little Shih Tsu/toy poodle cross, but he lives with my mum and dad, they got too attached to him when I was staying there after I split with my husband, and really wanted to keep him. My dad's not in such good health these days, and my little dog really cheers him up, so I've left him there :cry: I get access visits about once a month.


----------



## onmymind17

Purple and HA, my heart goes out to you ladies, and my prayers are with your dads. Purple you have to insist that they move, i know for me being close to my parents was a blessing when my dad was diagnosed with cancer, so i really think they need to do the move.

HA honey i am sorry your DH feels so lost, its so hard to decided, but i really think you should go for the IVF, if you dont you will always kick yourself for not at least trying.

My love to all you ladies, we really need some good news in here!!

Butterfly sorry the witch got you, and on your birthday no less, the nerve of her!!:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I'm getting a little girl Cairn Terrier, I already have a little Shih Tsu/toy poodle cross, but he lives with my mum and dad, they got too attached to him when I was staying there after I split with my husband, and really wanted to keep him. My dad's not in such good health these days, and my little dog really cheers him up, so I've left him there :cry: I get access visits about once a month.

I hope you post pics when you get your little Cairn Terrier!! I'm sorry your Shih Tsu got appropriated, but that's awesome of you to make that sacrifice so that your dad can have happier days!! *hugs* I know how hard that must have been.

@Purple - yeah. My parents talk about their wills every so often, and while I know it's a sensible conversation to have, it's not something I want to hear about ever! They've been a foundation of my life and I can't imagine them not being there. Have you been able to talk to them any more about the move?


----------



## ZoeZo

Hey Girls, I'm Zoe, joined B&B when I first came off of the BCP, due to various things not been seriously TTC until the last couple of months, I'm 35 (36 in April) so thinking if it doesn't happen soon I'll be out of time! Leaving it so late in life was purely lifestyle choice
Currently I'm at CD 31 of a 28 day cycle, cramps by no bleed, too scared to test in case if negative

So pleased to meet you all! x


----------



## Butterfly67

ZoeZo said:


> Hey Girls, I'm Zoe, joined B&B when I first came off of the BCP, due to various things not been seriously TTC until the last couple of months, I'm 35 (36 in April) so thinking if it doesn't happen soon I'll be out of time! Leaving it so late in life was purely lifestyle choice
> Currently I'm at CD 31 of a 28 day cycle, cramps by no bleed, too scared to test in case if negative
> 
> So pleased to meet you all! x

Welcome Zoe, I'm also in Suffolk :hugs:

I guess i would say this but I don't think that 35/36 is in any way too late! Are you temping or OPKing? If so is your temp up or your LP now longer than normal? Well I guess really the only way you would know is if you test. It would show up pretty clear by now but I guess I just can't get my head round the not testing thing lol :wacko:

Anyway, good luck if you do decide to test :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Missyt, thinking about you as I guess you must be testing soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

welcome Zoe - you are definetely not too old :) bless you. I hope you get you BFP soon :thumbup:

thank you again for all you lovely messages and hugs - I am feeling them from my little corner of the UK. I have had a long chat with mum by phone and they are going ahead with the move, so all being well, will be living close by in a few weeks
that is something that gives me a huge amount of relief.


in other news I a still poas for the cbfm - it seems to be working ok everyone needs some good news I think in the family now, so fingers crossed xxxxx


HA - how are you and DH doing?? Ive been thinking about you over these last few days, and hoping you are ok xxx


missy and never hugs :hugs: to you both xxxx

sorry I haven't mentioned everyone, but I am thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-I was sooo sorry to hear about your father; it must be a very anxious time for you all. Let's hope that the treatment can begin at once, and that he is better soon. What a blessing to have him nearer to you, and so good to hear that they will be moving, after all. Try and stay positive hun. :thumbup: Also, good luck with the CBFM-yes, a BFP would be just the thing at this time! Fingers crossed! :flower::flower:

Butterfly-how are you? So sorry that AF showed. Did you say that you'd had your amh test done, or are you not going to bother? Keep at it though and try and remain optimistic. Thinking of you and sending you big hugs! :hugs:

Missy-how are you hun? I have been thinking a lot about you and hope that you are continuing with the PMA as much as you can (although we all know how hard this is!!). Fingers crossed for that Thanksgiving (ish) BFP!! :hugs:

Welcome ZoeZo-test test test!!! To put you out of your misery, either way. Good luck!

Got to dash, but wanted to say hello to you all! Might write more later! 

Lots of love for now,
Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi A, no I haven;t had my AMH tested - my doc didn't do it in the tests that I had (just FSH) and I don't really know where I would get it done. Added to that I am not sure that I want to know lol :haha::haha:

I'm using soy this month (although there is a big chance that I won't even get a BD at the right time, if at all) and will reassess after that if i might go down the SD route if needs be at which point maybe it is worth getting the rest of the tests done (HSG etc) :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Purple, I hope everything is okay with your dad. My parents live far away too and my dad was sick in September. I felt helpless as well. Its so tough when they get older. I'm praying for him.

Butterfly, so sorry the witch came. Darn witch.

HA, I understand everything you are talking about with starting IVF. Once you start the process, its actually a relief that you are finally doing it. I had to get over the money thing as well. And even though I am very hopeful for this cycle, I've had to prepare myself that it won't work the first time. I had to have a talk with DH about how we'll have to buy meds all over again as well. After my 4 unsuccessful IUI's, I took a 3 month break and I told DH that after 3 months we had to decide on IVF or adoption. I am glad we decided on IVF even though I dont' have my BFP just yet. All I can do now if remain positive and BELIEVE that I will have my baby (or babies) one day soon. When they gave me that picture of our embryos it gave me new hope that DH and I can make a baby. I'm here for you if you want to talk. You can PM me if you want. 

Northstar, congrats on your new furbaby! I don't know what I'd do with out my furbabies. They mean the world to me.

Welcome, Zoe!

AFM, not much to report. I had a nice quiet weekend with DH and now he understand we have to be frugal with money just in case we have to buy meds again. He also said he wants to have money saved up for when we do have our baby. That made me feel a lot better. I had acupuncture on Friday so that really relaxed me for the entire weekend. I'm still trying to stay positive and imagining my embies growing inside of me.


----------



## ZoeZo

Thanks for the welcomes Butterfly67, Purplelou, Dwrgi, and missyt! :flower:

OK TMI, I stopped temping for a while, and haven't picked it back up - was going by my bodies signs, I actually had EWCM last cycle and usually get a little pain in one side of my groin around ovulation time, so I haven't temped this cycle or last! My LP does seem longer this cycle.

Hard to explain my reluctance to test! It's like it'll all become real, if it's negative I'll worry why I'm so late is it early menopause etc?! (I know silly thoughts, but my cycles did become longer and less ovulation symptoms at the beginning of the year, I put it down to age!)
It's really weird, I'm happy being oblivious at the mo! Then on the other hand I WANT to know! :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys! 

Where is everybody???? Everybody has gone AWOL!!! :nope:

Zoe-the only way you will know is if you test. I have been doing this for four years, and know it's better just to get on with it! Either way you will know! Hope the result is positive. Changes in cycles can be down to any number of things; it doesn't necessarily mean menopause. Did your mother hit menopause early? Anyway, EWCM is a good sign-I can never detect mine-and a pain in your groin is definitely ovulation, so that is working fine. Just go for it! Good luck!

AFM-I POAS last night and detected the ovulation surge so did the deed. Acupuncture tonight and am looking forward to that. 

Hope you are all well, thinking of you all, lots of love,
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly, I meant to ask, what does soy do for you? How do you take it and what is the benefit? I hope it does the trick for you! Fingers crossed! :hugs:

I spoke to my consultant at the clinic yesterday. She said that DHEA, Royal Jelly and Omega 3 all good for improving egg quality. Luckily, got those covered, but, quite frankly, I need to get up half an hour earlier every morning to take all my vits and meds....! And I'm sure that I rattle!

Hope all is good with you?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Dwrgi :hi: I am here :hugs: how are you today?? where does the acupunturist actually put the needles (if you don't mind me asking) I am fascinated by this! I have heard some amazing stories about accupuncture and people loosing weight, quitting smoking etc etc

Zoe , I can understand the reluctance to test, but one thing to remember is that testing will not alter the result (iyswim) if you are not pregnant - testing will not make you even less pregnant, and if you are..... (and I hope that's the case) poas will not make anything bad happen. we are here for you either way, whenever you want us :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh and Butterfly, are you thinking about SD now? I was reading a big thread somewhere on here a few days ago about that. it does give you another option, and options are always a good thing :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Selfish post...

Had cramping all day yesterday and have had a bleed this morning so things are not looking good...again.

Life really is taking the piddle right now. Had betas done this morning and will have them done again on Thursday. What f**king ever :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## purplelou

oh never - I am really hoping this is just a tiny hitch, and that your little bean is ok. big :hugs: and loves to you, I agree - life is not fair!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Never, got my fingers crossed for you that it's the bean burrowing in :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

I agree with North Star-let's hope that the little bean is getting nice and cosy. Try not to go ahead of worry hun until you know for sure, what's what. 

Sending huge positive vibes your way, and loads of good luck! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-the acucpuncturist puts the needles into my belly, my ears, the top of my head, my legs just above my knees, my feet, my knees, my hands and on my shin. It doesn't hurt a bit, and is very relaxing. She is marvellous and wants to know how I am and genuinely offers advice and support. She has helped over 100 couples get pregnant and was featured in the Western Mail (national Welsh paper) on Saturday. Here's a link to the online version-try and ignore the ballerinas..

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/showb...lems-treated-with-acupuncture-91466-29761455/

She even has an overbearing MIL so has been able to offer empathy on that part of my life too! Ha ha ha!!! :happydance:

Each session costs £40. 

There we are-hard sell over!

How is your father doing now?
Love to you hun!
Axx


----------



## lavalux

Never,
Hopeful that the spotting isn't a bad sign & Nonie is just getting settled in. When is your next appt?

Purple,
So sorry to hear about your dad but very happy that your parents will move closer to you so you can offer more practical support too.

Dwrgi,
Hope you are doing well. Good advice to Zoe about testing. I have made a new friend through a mutual one. She has a 1 year old & was diagnosed with breast cancer. She is doing chemotherapy & has the best attitude. Anyway, we got lunch near her holistic medicine doctor & has been doing acupuncture with really good results. She gave me a brochure & I may check it out. Glad you are deriving many benefits from it.

Zoe,
Welcome. You are not getting too old to have a baby. My fertility doctor ran a bunch of tests on me at 39 after we started TTCing & diagnosed me with low ovarian reserve due to age & we got pg 3 months after that consult. Now we did do some treatment (Clomid & an IUI) but I just want you to not be scared & feel you are running out of time. You have 4 years on me. ;) This is the best group of women & will get tons of support & good advice here.

Missyt,
When is testing day? Keep up that PMA! Glad you & DH are on the same page.

Butterfly,
How are you settling in?

OMM,
Hugs to you!

HA, FM, Twinkle,
Lots of love coming you way ...

AFM,
Yesterday, we tried to do a 3D sonogram session but the boy has moved head down so that he & his sister are facing each other cheek-to-cheek. So no pictures of their little faces because they are blocking each other. We will get one more chance next week, but if no luck, we will have paid a non-refundable $175. I don't care though b/c they seem to be healthy. I am now having weekly apps with my OB doctor & twice-monthly appt with my specialist. So far, so good. DH is out of town for the rest of the week for work so it's me & the cats aka the "nutty buddies" ;)


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I love going to acupuncture. I think it has really helped me a lot to relax during this whole IVF process. Each time she takes my pulse she said it sounds really good. I know that means its calming me down. I think the most important thing with TCC is to stay positive and stress free. I know that life can throw you for a loop sometimes but I notice by just making some sort of effort, I can actually get myself to a better place emotionally.

Purple, I really enjoy going to acupuncture. The one thing I noticed is that you have a go a few times to actually notice results. I just feel so much calmer after I go. I went on Friday and had a really nice, stress free weekend. I notice it relaxes me more when I combine the acupuncture with doing yoga through out the week as well. 

Never, I hope and pray too that your spotting is implantation.

Lava, I'm so happy your twins are doing well. And you are so fortunate to have a boy and a girl. That is such a dream for me and you give me hope. Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## purplelou

Missy and Dwrgi - it sounds really nice (the accupuncture I mean) thank you for sharing, it's so interesting to know about the other kinds of treatments that are availbale xxx

and lava thank you - my dad is ok at the moment, we are waiting for a CT scan, which should hopefully be sometimes this week and then we will all know what he might be dealing with. it's times like this when I wonder if knowing stuff (Im a nurse) isn't such a good thing - because you already know about the "what ifs" :wacko:

I hope those babies co-operate for the next 3rd scan - Id love to see some pictures!!


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Selfish post...
> 
> Had cramping all day yesterday and have had a bleed this morning so things are not looking good...again.
> 
> Life really is taking the piddle right now. Had betas done this morning and will have them done again on Thursday. What f**king ever :shrug:
> 
> Xxx

:hugs: Big hugs to you honey, i know how you feel, but it does not always mean a bad thing, i have a friend here at work, she did IVF, she had cramps and a pretty good bleed, but all is well with a 148 heartbeat as of yesterday. Hang in there honey and i am sending lots of prayers up that this one hangs on tight!!


----------



## lavalux

Never, 
You know that I am praying for you and Nonie!!!


----------



## skye2010

Neversaynever:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am hoping that the baby is ok and it's just a one off. I will be praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
The boy will be named William Alexander but we will call him Liam.
The girl will be named Lillian and we will call her Lily. Not sure yet about her middle name. We can't decide.

Purple,
My dad had prostate and bladder cancer and my mom has had breast cancer twice and both are survivors. I pray that your dad gets the treatment that he needs and I'm sure being close to you will help him immeasurably. I can imagine that as a nurse you think of all the possibilities - good and bad - but have faith in your father's recovery! We will be here to support you as you support your parents.


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi, soy is like a natural clomid that strengthens ovulation -I'm not sure I need it as I have a regular cycle but at this stage I am willing to try anything :shrug:

Purple, yes I am thinking about SD as I don't think I'm ready to give this up quite yet so I'll try find that thread. 

Never, I have everything Crossed that all is ok :hugs:

Lava, loving the names and hope you get the 3d view :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## purplelou

Lava - thank you :hugs: and your names are lovely!


----------



## missyt

Good morning everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful day!

FM, where are you? I've been thinking about you. I hope you are doing well. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you ladies...even those brave ones for entering the journal :wacko:

No more bleeding since yesterday morning...having betas done and won't know the results of second beta until Monday probably so it's all about waiting for now :coffee:

Missy...hope you're holding up ok :hugs:

Lava...love the names :cloud9:

Dwrgi..you in the TWW now? :dust:

Lou...any news on scan date?

Butterfly...soy also is supposed to improve egg quality too...glad you haven;t closed the doors on it all yet :hugs:

OMM...chucking you a big :hugs:

Everyone else...hope you are doing ok too :hugs: and :dust:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks hun, so kind of you to be thinking of others when you are going through this. God, it's just a waiting game, isn't it?? I hope that the results will give you good news-you hear of loads of people who bleed early on and go on to have happy, healthy babies, so hang on in there! I shall be thinking of you! :thumbup:

Oh yes, I am in 2WW now, as I ovulated at 3.30pm yesterday!!! Honestly, I felt it, realy sharp pain... Luckily, I was headed in to acupuncture so I hope that will do some good for me as well....

FM-I've also wondered where you are! Are you okay hun? Thinking of you! :hugs:

Missy-how are you feeling today? Hope the PMA is still prevailing!! Not long to go now before you know, and fingers crossed you will have good news!! Can't wait to find out! Take it easy and try to relax! :hugs:

Lava-lovely names. My (ex) BF named her daughter Efa (f pronounced as a v in Welsh)Lili and her boy, Madog Llewellyn. I love the names Lily and Liam! Bet you can't wait to meet them!

Butterfly, soy sounds good! Keep at it-always worth trying something different-makes you feel as if you're not just waiting for life to do its own thing! Good luck with your next cycle, hun! Do you take soy as a tablet or a drink, or what?? I am an ignoramus...! :hugs:

Purple-how are you hun?? Thinking of you! xx

Skye, what are you up to? I hope you're behaving yourself!!! :happydance:

Pad, if you're there, you are in my thoughts! Lots of love! 

Love to you all, NorthStar, KeeKee, Dodger, Twinkle, Macwooly, OMM, and anybody else I may have missed!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I'm sorry if you've mentioned it already but are you going to try another IVF cycle any time soon? I know things are different over there in the UK. I bet your AMH number went up with taking all that DHEA. I still think that AMH test is rubbish anyway.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dwrgi said:


> I spoke to my consultant at the clinic yesterday. She said that DHEA, Royal Jelly and Omega 3 all good for improving egg quality. Luckily, got those covered, but, quite frankly, I need to get up half an hour earlier every morning to take all my vits and meds....! And I'm sure that I rattle!

Oh my goodness do I ever know what you mean! I DO rattle when I walk or move! I swear I do! I kind of laugh to think of me as a kid sneaking the vitamins into the toilet because I hated pills, and now I'm voluntarily taking a ton so that I can get pregnant!!



Neversaynever said:


> Had cramping all day yesterday and have had a bleed this morning so things are not looking good...again.

I already had this one quoted when I read your update, but I'm so glad the bleeding has stopped! I'm hoping and praying for you that the betas come back showing a happy healthy growing baby bean! :hugs:



lavalux said:


> AFM,
> Yesterday, we tried to do a 3D sonogram session but the boy has moved head down so that he & his sister are facing each other cheek-to-cheek. So no pictures of their little faces because they are blocking each other. We will get one more chance next week, but if no luck, we will have paid a non-refundable $175. I don't care though b/c they seem to be healthy. I am now having weekly apps with my OB doctor & twice-monthly appt with my specialist. So far, so good. DH is out of town for the rest of the week for work so it's me & the cats aka the "nutty buddies" ;)

Glad to hear that the babies are healthy! I do hope they cooperate and give us ladies something to ogle over though! :)



lavalux said:


> Missyt,
> The boy will be named William Alexander but we will call him Liam.
> The girl will be named Lillian and we will call her Lily. Not sure yet about her middle name. We can't decide.

I love those names!! :)

Welcome Zoe!! 



AFM, I updated my journal, but didn't have time to post here, so here's my update:

PHEWPH!!! Both results were good. In fact better then I expected!

My DH has 131mil sperm concentration with 59% of them with rapid progression (67% total progressive motility)! The prognosis for him is "good fertility potential" though in terms of normal vs abnormal sperm formation, he was on the low side of "good fertility potential". The OB didn't seem concerned about it though, it was just something we talked about after the meeting and getting a chance to look terms up in more detail/examples. So all in all amazing concentration and good motility.

For me, I have a subseptus uterus, BUT the OB says it's so slight that they actually consider it a normal variant and not something to be nervous about or that needs surgery. She described it as a dimple on my uterus rather then completely smooth. She said that based on how slight it was, it would not interfere with getting pregnant or growth of a baby in my uterus. She said I do have some cysts which were expected because of the pcos, but that they are small and inconsequential.

So overall she said there are no flags and that with these 2 tests done and showing pretty conclusively that all flags are green, that the fact I'm not ovulating is the fertility issue for us. So she stepped up the timeline!! If I don't get my period in 35 days I need to take a pregnancy test. If that shows negative, then she wants me to go ahead and kickstart my period and gave me a prescription for Clomid to take cd's 5-9! She also said that if my period comes naturally, then I can also go ahead and start the Clomid as well. At my previous appointment, she'd wanted to wait 4 months before taking the step to Clomid, but now, just a couple weeks later (one cycle) she feels that things are ready to move faster. So I'm really excited that things are moving ahead and that the results were good!

Oh and she was happy with my crosshairs on ff (based on temp, cm, and cbfm) as well even though neither of us are considering them the end-all be-all. BUT based on the high fertility of the cbfm and combining them with the crosshairs on ff, it's a good possibility that I did ovulate on the day or somewhere close to where ff says I did. So we'll see what happens. I'm even more hopeful about this cycle then I was at the start of it!! YAY!

Don't worry.. I'm not getting my hopes up too high, but even if I don't get pregnant this cycle, I still count all of this and forward progress and I know I'm getting just that much closer to being a mom.


----------



## missyt

dodger, that is good news. At least you know what you are dealing with and are taking steps to fix it. I know plenty of women with PCOS that got pregnant. My two SILs for example. Best wishes to you!


----------



## onmymind17

Hello my lovely ladies!!! I just wanted to pop on and say hi to you all, i am lurking and checking on all of you almost every day lol. I am sending you all tons of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys!

Dodger-everything sounds very hopeful for you! I am keeping my fingers crossed that they can sort out the ovulation issues! At least what you have done is a step in the right direction-and you will get there! Good luck! :hugs:

Missy-how are you feeling today hun? I am sooooo keeping all my fingers crossed for you! I intend to do another cycle at the clinic I used in the summer, in February. I really like the people there, and they have had fantastic results with others. I've spoken to so many people, and it is getting a reputation as the best clinic in Wales for IVF. So, I am just hoping that the DHEA, Royal Jelly, Omegas 3,6 and 9 that I'm taking (as well as all the other stuff) is improving the quality of my eggs. I am going to ask if they can take my bloods with every scan so that my estradiol levels can be taken. I'm also going to ask for another stimms drug, as I've heard that menopur might be too strong for those with low amh and simply over-cook the follicles, and I'm also going to ask for Pregnyl, instead of Ovitrelle, as this again is not ideal for low amh patients. So, I'm going to be a very demanding patient, clearly!!! I think I was very unlucky with my first cycle, and this does happen with some. So, February it is, and fingers crossed for a good result! In my head, I am still hoping that I succeed in getting pregnant naturally, especially as I'm making such a concerted effort to improve my egg quality. However, my PMA comes and goes with this one! 

Phew-that was a long-winded answer!! 

I am thinking of you and hoping that you get your BFP! Fingers crossed hun-you've done so well so far!

Lots of love,
Axxxx


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is having a good day.

Never - I am thinking about you today and hoping they find a good vein and easily for your blood test- and I am still hoping with everything, that the results will be good!! :hugs: :hugs:

Dwrgi - I didn't realise that you had planned a date for next IVF, it's good to have a plan and still there is chance you won't need to go that route becase it'll happen natrually - I really hope so :hugs:

Missy - I am on the edge of my seat for you and sending a ton of :dust: your way, I really hope you get your good news soon!

Dodger - Im no expert but it sounds like what your doctors had to say was really positive and it must feel good to be "doing something" Im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Butterfly, I am so glad you are not closing the door completely yet and that there are other options available for you xxx

HA - still thinking of you xxx hope you are ok xx

big :hugs: to all you wonderful ladies - Skye, lava, wooly, Twinkle, OMM, FM, titi, forever, keekee, northstar, bear, zoe and anyone I have missed (sorry)

afm - well Dad has his scan on Friday, Im not sure if they'll get results then or need another appointment afterwards - the waiting is torture (as I know all you ladies know) but I have some holiday next week and so my and DH are going to pop the dogs into kennels for a few days and go visit, which makes me feel a whole lot better. Thank you again for you thoughts and prayers, I am so grateful xxx

I am still poas to feed the CBFM and have had two peaks then a high and now today a low....I am also Temping and my temp is still low this am, so I am not really sure what is going on :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> good morning ladies,
> 
> 
> afm - well Dad has his scan on Friday, Im not sure if they'll get results then or need another appointment afterwards - the waiting is torture (as I know all you ladies know) but I have some holiday next week and so my and DH are going to pop the dogs into kennels for a few days and go visit, which makes me feel a whole lot better. Thank you again for you thoughts and prayers, I am so grateful xxx
> 
> I am still poas to feed the CBFM and have had two peaks then a high and now today a low....I am also Temping and my temp is still low this am, so I am not really sure what is going on :wacko:

So glad that you've made the decision to go and see your parents. That's the best therapy at the moment! I hope the scan goes well for him!

I don't understand the CBFM contraption.... If temps are loiw, that suggests you haven't ovulated, but then you've had two peaks... Hmmm.. We need somebody with a specialist interest in CBFM!!

I'd known all along I was doing another cycle in the New Year, but hadn't decided where. The DHEA needs at least three months to work, and the clinic suggested November, but I don't want to do this before Xmas, and had also read elsewhere that DHEA seems to produce optimal results after at least 6 months of taking it! So, that takes me up to Feb! Part of me feels to just get on with another, but I want to do everything that I can to make this a sucessful cycle, so am prepared to sit it out until then.

Hope you're having a good day hun.

Lots of love
Axxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Dwrgi, you could also try CoQ10, which takes about 3 months apparently, which is also recommended for egg health.

I'm trying it at the moment, no SE to report, so all good. I got mine in Tesco and I'm on 100mg, some are on higher doses (there's a CoQ10 thread on 35+)

Have never used CBFM but Macwooly has you could ask her, I'm a temping girl, I love a spreadsheet personally and professionally LOL, I'm not a POAS fan.


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I think you have made a good choice to wait and take the supplements etc - at least you know you are doing everything you can do! :hugs:
and yes, I was desperate to visit dad and mum before, but they banned me! - I think part of it is pride, part worry about the long drive and not wanting to worry me - my dad still thinks I am 12 most of the time, bless him. I wanted to go for the scan but mum said some good friends had volunterred to take them, and it makes sense to space out the visitors really, so they have someone is for distraction/help etc on more days


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Hi Dwrgi, you could also try CoQ10, which takes about 3 months apparently, which is also recommended for egg health.
> 
> I'm trying it at the moment, no SE to report, so all good. I got mine in Tesco and I'm on 100mg, some are on higher doses (there's a CoQ10 thread on 35+)
> 
> Have never used CBFM but Macwooly has you could ask her, I'm a temping girl, I love a spreadsheet personally and professionally LOL, I'm not a POAS fan.

Don't worry hun, I'm on it!!!! Been using it for two months now. I did say that I am now rattling!!

Thanks for the link to the thread-I'll have a look!

I too love a spreadsheet! I do all ours in the department to officially kep a record of all our marks. I'm quite sad, really!!

Hope you're okay hun!
x


----------



## NorthStar

I'm getting that way myself, I was dead against all this stuff at the beginning and I'm now on COQ10, Vitamin B complex, omega 3's (folic acid of course) and as of yesterday Vitamin C. And I'm trying soy this cycle because we're on a break due to work timing issues.

The TTC ladies must be keeping Holland & Barret in business!


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> I'm getting that way myself, I was dead against all this stuff at the beginning and I'm now on COQ10, Vitamin B complex, omega 3's (folic acid of course) and as of yesterday Vitamin C. And I'm trying soy this cycle because we're on a break due to work timing issues.
> 
> The TTC ladies must be keeping Holland & Barret in business!

I know! And when you order on Amazon you see what other people order too, and it's clear they're all TTC! We are a highly lucrative market, alas!

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sure is an eye opener. So problems TTC are much much more common than people realise, it's just that no one talks about it :nope:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi ladies :hugs:

Just letting you know my journey is over yet again. Don't know where I will be going from here on in apart from on a break from the TTC cr*p.

Thank you for the support and stuff :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh hun, I am sooooo very sorry, it is just so unfair. I really feel for you, and wish I could give you a big hug in person. You must do what is right for you, and having a break may be exactly what you need. To deal with one miscarriage is a huge emotional wrench, but to deal with three on the trot would be enough to drive anybody insane. You have done so well to remain buoyant, and to be positive. You need to be in the place where you can be strong again, and that might take a little bit of time. 

This is such a cruel path, and so unfair. I am sending you huge hugs and hope that you will put yourself first and be kind to yourself. You haven't done anything wrong, it is just one of those super cruel life events which defeats all logic and sense.

Thinking of you hun and sending you HUGE hugs. Don't give up just yet, but take some time to take stock, and to be kind to yourself.

Lots and lots of love,
Ax
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, it sounds like you have a good plan worked out for february. Does low AMH affect the quality of your eggs? I thought it was how many eggs you have left. Like I said, I think the whole test is rubbish but I still think you are doing the right thing because the supplements can't hurt. And also, I think if you really believe you are doing good things for your body, your body will do good things. I know with my scans they were checking my estrogen level each time. That is definately not being unreasonable by you asking for that. I'm glad this is a good clinic with good repuation because that does increase your success rate as well. Keep with the PMA. You are doing a great job! And I do hope it happens for you naturally!

purple, you will feel so much better when you visit with your dad. My dad was sick and in the hospital in September and I flew down there to see him and help my mom with some things because she as worrying herself sick over him. I felt a lot better that I could help, be there, and show my love for them. I know they still appreciate it and I'm sure your dad will appreciate you seeing him. You are a good daughter.

Nevery, I'm so sorry, hun. Please know that you are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Neversay, I'm so sorry. Sending you big cuddles xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Neversaynever, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Never :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Hi ladies :hugs:
> 
> Just letting you know my journey is over yet again. Don't know where I will be going from here on in apart from on a break from the TTC cr*p.
> 
> Thank you for the support and stuff :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Oh honey, no, oh i am so sorry!!! I am sending you super big hugs, man this is just not fair!!!!! :hugs: I think now i am going to go off on a swearing fit!!


----------



## padbrat

Popping in from nowhere to say (hugs) Never. Am so sorry chick. I hate this TTC crap. It is just so mean and nasty to us all. xx


----------



## padbrat

OOOO my frikkin heck how did my status switch from 'dead dreams' to bloody pregnant????? Even BnB is taking the damn mickey outta me along with Life, Mother Nature, Fate, Him Upstairs........


----------



## twinkle1975

padbrat said:


> OOOO my frikkin heck how did my status switch from 'dead dreams' to bloody pregnant????? Even BnB is taking the damn mickey outta me along with Life, Mother Nature, Fate, Him Upstairs........

FFS!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

dear Never - I am so so sorry, this is just not fair, Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!! (<- that's a scream) I wish I could be there with you to give you hug in person, actually, I think Im closish by, so if you'd like some hugs, let me know, and hugs will be all yours xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Pad - now that's just not on at all! big loves coming your way though xxxxx

missy you are so right, I really am looking forwards to seeing mum and dad. now fingers crossed for tommorrow's scan!


----------



## purplelou

wooly - can I ask, are you temping as well as CBFM-ing??


----------



## lavalux

Never,
I'll pop over to your journal here in a minute, but sending you a load of :hug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dwrgi said:


> Dodger-everything sounds very hopeful for you! I am keeping my fingers crossed that they can sort out the ovulation issues! At least what you have done is a step in the right direction-and you will get there! Good luck! :hugs:

Thank you!! It's nice to feel like we are moving again rather then almost stagnating. I'm not sure whether to be hopeful for what this cycle brings or look forward to starting a new chapter next cycle.



purplelou said:


> Dodger - Im no expert but it sounds like what your doctors had to say was really positive and it must feel good to be "doing something" Im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx
> 
> afm - well Dad has his scan on Friday, Im not sure if they'll get results then or need another appointment afterwards - the waiting is torture (as I know all you ladies know) but I have some holiday next week and so my and DH are going to pop the dogs into kennels for a few days and go visit, which makes me feel a whole lot better. Thank you again for you thoughts and prayers, I am so grateful xxx
> 
> I am still poas to feed the CBFM and have had two peaks then a high and now today a low....I am also Temping and my temp is still low this am, so I am not really sure what is going on :wacko:

Yeah I think it was really positive as well! I know we were both a bit nervous that there would be another roadblock for us, so it's nice to have it narrowed down to just getting me ovulating. Thank you!! :flower:

Praying for your dad's scan to be easy and have good results. And I'm hoping that the waiting goes fast for you!! I hate waiting. :( As for the CBFM, good job on getting peaks. I've had 11 days of high with no peak. lol But my temps show that I o'd either friday or saturday last week, so you and I are having opposites with the temps vs machine. lol



Dwrgi said:


> I'd known all along I was doing another cycle in the New Year, but hadn't decided where. The DHEA needs at least three months to work, and the clinic suggested November, but I don't want to do this before Xmas, and had also read elsewhere that DHEA seems to produce optimal results after at least 6 months of taking it! So, that takes me up to Feb! Part of me feels to just get on with another, but I want to do everything that I can to make this a sucessful cycle, so am prepared to sit it out until then.

I'm hoping and praying that the new cycle brings you a sticky bean! It's hard to wait on something you want so much, but I think you are doing the right thing to give yourself the best chance possible. :hugs:



Neversaynever said:


> Hi ladies :hugs:
> 
> Just letting you know my journey is over yet again. Don't know where I will be going from here on in apart from on a break from the TTC cr*p.
> 
> Thank you for the support and stuff :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Oh Never I'm so sorry. I was really hoping to see a much different update from you. I'm praying for you and your hubby. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

This might make you smile! 

I'm lying here on my bed, using my laptop. Ruby, the husky, has found something in my bathroom bin and is tearing it to bits on the bed beside me... I ignore her, this is one of her favourite pastimes. I eventually look up, and there she is, making a meal out of one of my SoftCups, which she has managed to get out of the bathroom storage unit!!!! I am laughing too much to give her a row! Silly billy, mad dog!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Mmmmmm softcups!!


----------



## lavalux

Just a little snack, mom! ;)


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl:The way I feel about the softcups I'd be happy to give them to my dog :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

:rofl: Dwrgi - oh dear!! but poor ruby - are you not feeding her?! :haha:


----------



## purplelou

so today ladies my monitor says low and my temp has gone up :) I think that means I have ovulated - although FF needs more than one higher temp to confirm but it looks like things are going in the right direction.

how is everyone doing today???
Big :hugs: all round xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are we all today??

Never-how are you hun? Am thinking of you. :hugs:

Pad-good to see you on here. How are you too? I think about you all the time. Hope you're sort of okay. Big :hugs:

Purple-does sound as if you have ovulated. Fingers crossed now that you have caught the eggy! We are both now in the 2WW. :hugs:

Ruby is just a little monkey, and there is no telling what she will do next. She had managed to pull the drawer open herself and got to the SoftCup. As NorthStar said, she's welcome to it! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned! Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxx


----------



## ZoeZo

I'm sorry I haven't caught up with all the pages since I last visited, you girlies comments have been on my mind since, I HAD to post here, I just pee'd on a test at work, I still can't actually believe it - I thought it would be negative, two lines is positive isn't it?! 

:bfp: I'm shaking!

I want to keep it myself for now, of course I know that it's early days, so may not come to anything :( but I had to come here and share

x


----------



## Butterfly67

ZoeZo said:


> I'm sorry I haven't caught up with all the pages since I last visited, you girlies comments have been on my mind since, I HAD to post here, I just pee'd on a test at work, I still can't actually believe it - I thought it would be negative, two lines is positive isn't it?!
> 
> :bfp: I'm shaking!
> 
> x

Awesome, Zoezo, glad you finally tested lol! Massive congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ZoeZo

Thank you Butterfly! I was happy being oblivious, really strange - now I think I'll panic every time I go to the loo (that AF will be there) that little bean has come unstuck - it's really not sunk in, so mixed emotions!

x


----------



## Dwrgi

ZoeZo said:


> I'm sorry I haven't caught up with all the pages since I last visited, you girlies comments have been on my mind since, I HAD to post here, I just pee'd on a test at work, I still can't actually believe it - I thought it would be negative, two lines is positive isn't it?!
> 
> :bfp: I'm shaking!
> 
> I want to keep it myself for now, of course I know that it's early days, so may not come to anything :( but I had to come here and share
> 
> x

Congratulations Zoe. Hope you have a healthy 9 months.
:hugs:


----------



## ZoeZo

Thank you! Although I'm happy, I feel bad that I've just joined this thread and got BFP already and so many are still trying x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Purple - Yay! I hope the temps play out for you! :) I'm a few days ahead of you at 7dpo if ff is correct. 

Zoezo - OMG! That's so awesome! I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! Did you manage to not scream and yell in the bathroom at work? lol I think if it had been me the whole building (plus all the ones within 10 miles) would have heard me.


----------



## missyt

Zoe, congratulations! What wonderful news! We needed some good news here.


----------



## Butterfly67

Missy, how are you doing? Keep thinking about you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Butterfly67 said:


> Missy, how are you doing? Keep thinking about you :hugs::hugs:

Hi Butterfly, I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. I guess I have to face the inevitable soon. Its seems like there is more drama build up in this 2ww than in all the others I've had. I'm sorta trying to ignore it. LOL.


----------



## Butterfly67

missyt said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Missy, how are you doing? Keep thinking about you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Butterfly, I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. I guess I have to face the inevitable soon. Its seems like there is more drama build up in this 2ww than in all the others I've had. I'm sorta trying to ignore it. LOL.Click to expand...

I guess that means that you could test but you don't yet dare! Well I'm sure we all have everything crossed for you. We'll wait! :coffee:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dear Zoe - that is wonderful news, congratulations and may you have a happy and healthy nine months xxx

Missy - I am still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: we need more good news!!! (I don't mean to put you under pressure I promise - Im just so hoping everything goes well)


----------



## lavalux

Congrats, Zoe! Wonderful news, hun. Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## missyt

Hello ladies, I really don't have much to say but I know you've been waiting. My signature says it all.


----------



## Neversaynever

Missy...my heart just sank for you...I am truly so very sorry for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## missyt

Neversaynever said:


> Missy...my heart just sank for you...I am truly so very sorry for you :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Thanks, never. We just can't get discouraged. We are IF soldiers and some of us have just been in battle longer and have different battle scars. We'll get there. There is an end to this. We just have to keep pressing on.


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
So sorry that this IVF didn't work for you, but I hope you don't give up & try again when you can. My friend got pregnant after several IUIs & a first IVF that didn't take, but the second one did. ;) I understand how difficult the process can be, but it will be worth it when you have your precious baby. Take time to process everything & let us know how we can support you through this. I really care about you & want only the best for you. L


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh missy I'm sorry to swear but f****** h*** I'm so gutted that it didn't work for you on this try :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

And :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you too never, you both seriously deserve better :nope:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Missy I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Missy, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:.


----------



## NorthStar

Missy I'm so sorry that this first cycle wasn't successful :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy, I am really really sorry, it's just bollox, isn't it? But, they say that,, statistically, the first round is unlikely to work, and to treat it as a test case, so that they can see what worked well for you, and what didn't. I am so glad that you are ready to persevere, as IVF works best as a programme of cycles, rather than as one offs. You have been an absolute inspiration, and did everything right, so there was nothing else that you could do. You just need to take some time for yourself now to get your head around it and strengthen the reserves for cycle no. 2! Big :hugs: to you hun, it just sucks, but onwards and upwards and bring it on! 

Lots of love to you,
Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi said:


> Missy, I am really really sorry, it's just bollox, isn't it? But, they say that,, statistically, the first round is unlikely to work, and to treat it as a test case, so that they can see what worked well for you, and what didn't. I am so glad that you are ready to persevere, as IVF works best as a programme of cycles, rather than as one offs. You have been an absolute inspiration, and did everything right, so there was nothing else that you could do. You just need to take some time for yourself now to get your head around it and strengthen the reserves for cycle no. 2! Big :hugs: to you hun, it just sucks, but onwards and upwards and bring it on!
> 
> Lots of love to you,
> Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Thank you, dwrgi. The other ladies and especially you, have been very supportive and I'm very thankful to have all of you to count on through this. I know I was successful in being stress free through this cycle and producing some high quality eggs that were lucky enough to get fertilized. But it just feels like a loss because I had a pic of my 2 embies that they gave me and I had it beside my bed. I talked to them and prayed for them every day. I know it sounds silly. But at least I knew that I was one step closer to being pregnant by seeing those embies. You are right though. I have heard that the first cycle is not likely to work and they use it as a judge of what dose of meds to use next time. I just need to make a decision if I'm going to go at it immediately and mess up any holiday plans or take a break. Darn that stupid AMH number that freaked me out. Just makes me feel like my clock is ticking even faster. I still don't have complete faith in that test but my RE does.


----------



## Butterfly67

Missy it was not silly at all to be talking to your embies and to have their pics :flower: :hugs::hugs:

The AMH must be a load of cr*p because you had such a great response with a good number of eggs and embies. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

missyt said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Missy, I am really really sorry, it's just bollox, isn't it? But, they say that,, statistically, the first round is unlikely to work, and to treat it as a test case, so that they can see what worked well for you, and what didn't. I am so glad that you are ready to persevere, as IVF works best as a programme of cycles, rather than as one offs. You have been an absolute inspiration, and did everything right, so there was nothing else that you could do. You just need to take some time for yourself now to get your head around it and strengthen the reserves for cycle no. 2! Big :hugs: to you hun, it just sucks, but onwards and upwards and bring it on!
> 
> Lots of love to you,
> Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Thank you, dwrgi. The other ladies and especially you, have been very supportive and I'm very thankful to have all of you to count on through this. I know I was successful in being stress free through this cycle and producing some high quality eggs that were lucky enough to get fertilized. But it just feels like a loss because I had a pic of my 2 embies that they gave me and I had it beside my bed. I talked to them and prayed for them every day. I know it sounds silly. But at least I knew that I was one step closer to being pregnant by seeing those embies. You are right though. I have heard that the first cycle is not likely to work and they use it as a judge of what dose of meds to use next time. I just need to make a decision if I'm going to go at it immediately and mess up any holiday plans or take a break. Darn that stupid AMH number that freaked me out. Just makes me feel like my clock is ticking even faster. I still don't have complete faith in that test but my RE does.Click to expand...

Missy, :hugs: and no it was not silly to talk to them, and as for the AMH number screw it, my AMH is really low, but all my other numbers are normal, my RE said that it was all the numbers together that mattered not just one. I also know two ladies that went through IVF and both of them the first one failed but the second one was sucessful. I love your attitude, and i know the next one will work!!


----------



## purplelou

Dear Missy, I am so so so sorry, I really had a good feeling for you and I can't imagine how hard this is. You deserve for this to work. You have such a wonderful attitude though. Im sending a ton of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: your way.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Thank you, dwrgi. The other ladies and especially you, have been very supportive and I'm very thankful to have all of you to count on through this. I know I was successful in being stress free through this cycle and producing some high quality eggs that were lucky enough to get fertilized. But it just feels like a loss because I had a pic of my 2 embies that they gave me and I had it beside my bed. I talked to them and prayed for them every day. I know it sounds silly. But at least I knew that I was one step closer to being pregnant by seeing those embies. You are right though. I have heard that the first cycle is not likely to work and they use it as a judge of what dose of meds to use next time. I just need to make a decision if I'm going to go at it immediately and mess up any holiday plans or take a break. Darn that stupid AMH number that freaked me out. Just makes me feel like my clock is ticking even faster. I still don't have complete faith in that test but my RE does.

Oh Missy, it really is the pits. I think it was a really good idea to talk to the embies, and I know it's also really important to visualise amazing things going on in your womb. There is a fertility guru in the UK, called Zita West, and she is all about the holistic experience-mind and body together. She advocates stroking the tum, imagining your baby in there, imagining the sperm meeting the egg, imagining the embryo, etc. etc. To talk to the embies is just an extension of this. The worst thing is that with IVF you actually feel as if you are a step closer, and when the IVF cycle comes to an end, for whatever reason, you feel bereft, as you have to grieve the lost hope, and for you, the lost embryos. In my experience, I just wanted to get back on the IVF wagon as soon as was possible, as you have to psych yourself up for it and you feel closer to being pregnant. I didn't want to not feel pregnant again (not that I ever got close) but in my mind, there was a tiny bit that thought, 'this could be it.'

I think there is a school of thought that believes you should wait six weeks anyhow, although how they work that out with a cycle being 4 weeks I have no idea. Perhaps good idea to sit this one out, and perhaps December too and restart in January?? That way you don't have to worry about the holidays and not having a drink, and worrying about taking your meds, etc. , 

Anyway, I am sooo sorry and sending huge hugs across the pond! But, onwards and upwards, and next one, my dear, will be bingo stingo!!! 

Take it easy and be kind to yourself,
Lots of love,
Amanda
xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Big, big hugs to you, Missy. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: We're all sad with you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Thank you everyone for all your positive support. :hugs:I just had a me day! I got my hair done, bought a big tub of favorite sugar cookies and took a super long nap. I know it will happen and like many of you said, I have seen it happen to many women on the second try. I can think of two off the top of my head. Babydust to all of us! :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-so glad you went for a completely indulgent me day! You deserve it! Lots of hugs! :flower:

HA, Purple, OMM, Keekee, Butterfly, Pad, FM (where are you?), North Star, Twinkle, Lava, Carole, Dodger, Skye, Macwooly, hello everybody! Hope you're having a great weekend. :winkwink:

I had my follow-up food allergy appointment yesterday (she detected, six weeks ago that I had candida in my gut and around my ovaries: 11/30 in my gut and 22/30 around my ovaries; ideally you want 0). After taking live bacteria and cranberry extract, shifting to lactose free milk (she discovered I had issues to this) and cutting down on (some!!!) sugar, there is now NO trace of candida in my gut but still 8/30 around the ovaries. So, I was delighted about that. Even if it doesn't affect my ability to conceive, I just want to be the healthiest that I can be. Strangely, I've even said no to chocolate over the past few weeks, because I just didn't fancy it. How bizarre... And, I have lost a few pounds. Wehey!!! I still have something going on with my urinary tract as I had to go to the loo three times when I was there yesterday (in the space of an hour; and, no, I'm pretty certain I'm not PG); I have the worst bladder in the world, and with trying to drink 2 litres of water a day, I may as well just sit on the toilet all day happydance:). She told me to ask my acupuncturist to focus on my adrenals, and I'm also going to ask her to focus on some inflammation in my body (I have got arthritis in my big toe and little finger), as this can suggest higher than normal NK cells (Please, I shall be opening my holistic fertility clinic soon, you can all be patrons!!! :happydance::happydance: Honestly, I never thought I'd need to know so much about my body, but all of us here have all become advanced biology experts!!!!), which can reject foreign bodies- like, da da, embryos!! Like I said before, I don't buy 'unexplained infertility'!

Anyway, Advanced Biology lecture over, hope you're all okay, and having a marvellous weekend!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow A that sounds really good that they can tell all this stuff and you can change you diet to Improve things. Fingers crossed this sorts you for your next ivf :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dwrgi - That's awesome that you are getting rid of the Candida! I'm with you about wanting to be as healthy as I can be. I've found out soooo much about my body so far on this journey that it's truly amazing. I love your attitude about it too! :)


----------



## padbrat

Coming out of nowhere to say I am soooo sorry Missy.... I so hoping it would work for you. xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited for the possibilities!

Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I just went to the bathroom and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! The timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - that sounds very positive, and it must make you feel so good to be preparing your body so well (and feeling so well in the process)

Dodger - Ohhh I really hope so!! Im keeping fingers crossed that this is implantation bleeding:thumbup::thumbup:

How is everyone doing? I hope you are all having a good weekend. 

I am 3dpo and feeling a little hopeful (which probably means I am setting myself up for a fall :shrug:) I really want to be able to make my parents grandparents! we both have next week off work and have booked the dogs into kennels and are going to visit my parents. my dad has his scan on friday and we are now waiting for results, I am hoping that he gets an appointment whilst we are there, so we can take them and support them.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - that sounds very positive, and it must make you feel so good to be preparing your body so well (and feeling so well in the process)
> 
> Dodger - Ohhh I really hope so!! Im keeping fingers crossed that this is implantation bleeding:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone doing? I hope you are all having a good weekend.
> 
> I am 3dpo and feeling a little hopeful (which probably means I a setting myself up for a fall :shrug:) I really want to be able to make my parents grandparents! we both have next week off work and have booked the dogs into kennels and are going to visit my parents. my dad has his scan on friday and we are now waiting for results, I am hoping that he gets an appointment whilst we are there, so we can take them and support them.

I love the new pic, Purple! Where were you when it was taken??

I hope you have a lovely time at your parents this week-it will do you and them the world of good just to be near to each other. Fingers crossed that the scan brings optimism for future treatments. 

Also, fingers crossed for a BFP!! 

Take care hun,
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Purplelou hope all goes well with your dad's scan next week, they will be so glad to have you there for support. Part of the reason I moved back to the UK was my dad took very ill on New years almost 3 years ago and I had that call that no expat ever wants to receive. There is no subsitute for being able to see people, I'm glad that your parents are still moving closer to you.


----------



## purplelou

Thank you ladies xxx I will be keeping in touch with you all whilst I am there :hugs:
and the pic was taken on a holiday to spain last year. It makes me feel a little warmer to look at it and remember the sunshine x


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, what prompted you to get tested for candida? It seems so common now. I hear about it all the time. That is great news that you are getting it under control. BTW, I went out and got some Royal Jelly today. How much do you take per day?

Pad, thanks for popping in. It really means a lot.

Purple, I love your new pic! Fx'd for your dad. I hope all goes well.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you Purple!!! I'm so hoping it is. I'm 9 dpo today which would be fairly spot on timing wise, so I'll test at the end of the week. :) Or maybe on Thanksgiving... :blush: I'm kind of curious about the candida as well. And I'm really glad your parents are still planning to move closer to you!


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> dwrgi, what prompted you to get tested for candida? It seems so common now. I hear about it all the time. That is great news that you are getting it under control. BTW, I went out and got some Royal Jelly today. How much do you take per day?
> 
> Pad, thanks for popping in. It really means a lot.
> 
> Purple, I love your new pic! Fx'd for your dad. I hope all goes well.

Hi Missy,

How are you? I hope that you are feeling a bit better after your 'Me' day! Attagirl! You need to take 500mg of Royal Jelly 3 times a day, so 1500 mg in total. Hopefully, it will improve these "old" eggs of ours! I went to the allergy tester as I often get really bunged up when I have just a hint of wine or cider (my fav), and thought there might be an issue with something in my system. I tested fine with most allergens, gluten, dairy, etc. but had some issues with sugar and specifically lactose. She then found evidence of the candida, which craves sugary products. I had all the classic symptoms-irritability (ha ha), depression, PMT, and had been on the pill for years which can cause it, yada yada. The strange thing is that I really can take or leave chocolate now, where I could eat tonnes of it before. The allergy person said that you will always have a certain amount of yeast in your body, but that if it is allowed to get out of control, then that is when it causes problems. Who knows if it will help with TTC, but it can't harm can it? Btw, she also didn't advocate a strict candida diet with TTC-instead, to take positive bacteria tablets and a concentrated cranberry powder, and that's done the trick. I've also upped my intake of positive bacteria yoghurt and snacking on nuts and seeds instead of sugar loaded health bars. I know that I had gained half a stone last year in the thought that it might helpo me conceive (of course, it didn't), and now I have lost 4-5 pounds without even trying to 'diet' which is always a result.

Anyway, sorry for the loooooooooooooong post. 

Have you decided what to do re. cycle 2??

Hope you're okay hun,
Lots of love
Axxx

Purple-how are you chick??
FM-yooooooooooo hooooooooooo! Where are you??????
Pad-how are you hun? I think about you often. Please get in touch if you need to vent.
Skye-I am going to send out a search party! Where are you?
Lave-how are you? Hope you had a good weekend?
Macwooly-how are you? How's your back? I hope it is better..
Dodger-good luck with testing. Fingers crossed for you!
Butterfly-did you have a good weekend, hun? 
HA-how are you? I hope you are okay?
OMM-how's life hun? Thinking of you!
Carole-how's it in sunny Bahrain? I hope that you and little bubba are doing great.
NorthStar-I love your Avatar pic! They look very tempting! Hope you're okay?

If there's anybody I've missed, I'm very sorry! Love to you all and let's all have a great week!

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks Dwrgi! My temp jumped up today and FF moved my O day to CD11 (from CD10), but I'm not sure that I believe it. CD10 just seems more likely of a day to me... lol I guess we'll see what the next few days temps do. Either way, I think things are looking really good and I love seeing my temp go up!


----------



## flangel813

Hello everyone,

I just turned 35 this month and we've been tyring for 15 or 16 months. I went this summer to a OB/GYN and got bloodwork at CD3, & 21. Also got ultrasound a couple of days before O and had a HSG in Sept. My DH also had his SA this summer. 

All of our results are normal and I have never had a BFP. I am pretty disheartened but I am not sure what to do at this point. I stopped charting temps regularly since I was becoming a little too obsessive and at this point I pretty much know that I will O on CD 16 or 17. I am using CBFM, only a couple of months though and it is easier than temping especially since my dog likes to get me up around 3am and disrupt my sleep.

Anyways, I just wanted to poke my head in here and say hi.


----------



## dodgercpkl

flangel - welcome! I hope your stay is short. How frustrating to unexplained fertility!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: flangel and welcome :hugs:


----------



## ZoeZo

Welcome Flangel, I stopped temping and it worked for me :shrug: 
Seriously a lucky go I'd say

Really saddened to hear Missys news :(

Dwrgi biology post went totally over my head! 

Hope you're all ok?
x


----------



## Dwrgi

Where is everybody? It's soooooo quiet on here!

Hope everybody is okay?
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: A, I'm here! Just got back from my one day only trip to London this month and managed to get the timing just right as I got a really dark OPK this morning, so I am IN for December lol :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

:hi: flangel - and welcome :)

How is everyone else doing??

Butterfly, well done for timing! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Dwrgi - Im here :hi: I just read that you lost 4 or 5 lbs just with - changing your diet a little - well done!!

Missy - how are you feeling sweetie?? I hope you are doing ok?

HA - How are you doing? and DH? and your dad?? I am thinking about you xx

Zoe - are you feeling well?? hope so x

Dodger - hows everything??and how are the symptoms?? Im keeping fingers crossed for you xx

and how are you ladies - skye and lava and carole? I hope those babies are being good for you!

bug :hugs: to wooly, twinkle, northstar (your cakes look yummy in your avatar) OMM and FM and pad (if you might be lurking) also keekee and anyone I have missed (so sorry)

afm - well me and DH are here in misty Norfolk, its chilly but nice. poor dad hasn't really been able to get out much because he is too much pain from his ankle/hip, however last night I mentioned hiring a wheelchair and he did not fight it (which is unusual for him) so we got one today and have been to the seaside for a lovely long walk and then lunch out and I think it's done mum and dad the world of good, plus mum will keep the chair and be able to push him to the shops etc which will be good. I got to speak to his ortho doc yesterday on the phone who told me the scan had shown metastatic cancer in his spine, hips/pelvis and ankle, also adrenal glad and a spot in his lung - which he thinks is probably the primary cancer. this is not good news because the cancer will be classed as stage 4, but he will be seeing an olcologist next and there may be some treatment which help his pain and keep him going a bit and me and mum have had a good chat about how we will be able to look after him, which has also helped my mum. they haven't been sleeping well, but since we arrived they have both slept better which is great as I think we have been able to take some of the worry from them... anyway sorry for the huge essay, and thank you for thinking of me, big loves to you all xxxxx


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, thanks for the post. I'm back on DHEA and started royal jelly. I have a follow up with the RE next Thursday to discuss my next cycle. I know I don't want anything to fall over the Christmas holiday because this is the first time in 4 years I get to spend Christmas with my family. I guess I'll start another cycle in January sometime. I'm still a little down but I need to get my PMA back up again. I actually made an appointment with a therapist. I told myself that if this cycle didn't work that I could do that.

Flangel, welcome! I'm unexplained as well. I've recently been reading that something in your past and emotions towards it can hold you back from conceiving. I'm about to explore that since I've been almost 2 years TTC. Its worth a shot.

Butterfly, Yah for the dark line!!!


----------



## missyt

Purple, we crossed posts. I'm glad you are there with your dad. You are a good daughter for being there to help. I hope that you gets better. I read in a book recently that when you are going through a tough time (like TTC) its good to help other who are in need too. It takes your mind off your own problems and it makes you feel good for helping someone out.


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple, so glad you were able to help your Mum and Dad out and ease your Mum's worries a bit :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

thanks ladies, I feel loads better being able to visit with them, and I have to say my DH is a star! he has entertained mum and dad and taken my parents minds off their troubles and just been generally wonderful xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Purple - I'm so glad that you are there with your parents and able to help them feel better. That's so huge in the mending of the body and hopefully he'll be better able to fight the cancer. When should they be moving to the closer location?

Missy - Oh that's very interesting about the possibility of something in your past holding you back! How crazy would that be? I'm glad to see that your current feeling is inspired. *hugs*




purplelou said:


> Dodger - hows everything??and how are the symptoms?? Im keeping fingers crossed for you xx

I keep adding to the list. lol Yesterday in the morning I noticed for the first time in my life that my nipples were sensitive to the touch. Last night I had slight cramps, lower back aches, achy upper legs, and felt bloated - basically everything I would usually feel during a period. I was also exhausted. All possible positive signs, but all signs that could be other things. lol

Yesterdays temp skyrocketing like it did, and today's staying up in the same area, could very well mean that my body didn't o when FF originally predicted, but instead o'd a couple of days ago. I'm not too worried from the BD aspect since we like to practice and practice usually every other day or so, but I still have to say that I have a gut feeling that tells me I o'd early. Maybe that's just my gut lying to me and telling me what I want to hear though. lol IDK, that spotting on Sunday just has me convinced that it's implantation blood. Only time will tell though right? :shrug:

Regardless of when it happens, my chart does still give every indication that my body is now doing what it's supposed to so that makes me a very happy camper! :)


----------



## missyt

Dodger, when do you test?


----------



## dodgercpkl

missyt said:


> Dodger, when do you test?

I'll be testing Thursday I think. If it truly was implantation bleeding, then that should be enough time for my hormones to build up... well in theory. :haha:


----------



## missyt

Dodger, its a good chance its implantation bleeding. :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think so too and I only barely kept myself from testing today. lol I know that tests can be kinda slow for pcos ladies, so I'm really hoping that I'm pregnant and that I'm the exception to the trend!


----------



## lavalux

Good luck, Dodger. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Purple,
So glad you are with your family!! That trip to the seaside sounds lovely & seemed to have lifted your parents' spirits.

If I don't get a chance to check in again today, Happy Thanksgiving to all the ladies Stateside!


----------



## FutureMommie

good luck Dodger bring on that Turkey Day BFP!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## purplelou

good luck dodger if you test today :thumbup:

how is everyone doing today??


----------



## dodgercpkl

purplelou said:


> good luck dodger if you test today :thumbup:
> 
> how is everyone doing today??

I did test today and it was a no-go:

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/97846/P1010818.jpg

Still early though, so I'll wait a few days or so and then test again. I had a huge temp drop this morning though, so who knows, that could mean I'm out. I'm still well over the coverline, but it was a HUGE drop.


----------



## purplelou

bah! :hugs: for you dodger! I hope it was just a too-early test


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!

Hi Purple-how are you? Are you still with your parents? I hope that you are enjoying spending time with them, and it sounds as if you are being a huge help and support. I think you are a complete angel. Take care of yourself too! Lots of love to you, Axxx

Missy-how you doing hunni? Hope those supplements help those eggs along! Thinking of you hun, Axx

Dodger, I hope that you just tested early, but I have had so many false hopes with TTC, that I don't bother to get excited any more! I think it's better to go with the flow, and not symptom spot, because you then start to think it could be PG, and come crushing down when it's a BFN. Fingers crossed for you though, :thumbup:

FM, Butterfly, Lava, Skyyyyyyyyyyyye, OMM, North Star, Twinkle, and everybody else! Hello-have a great weekend!

AFM, have had a really bad week with my OH; so bad that I went back to my own house (which luckily didn't have any tenants in at the moment). He just cannot deal with stress and takes it all out on me, and has been nothing short of a bully, at times. So, I have enough stress in my life with teaching, and bloody infertilty without him behaving like a 4 year old. So, it has made him sit up and take notice, and I am going back there tonight, and fingers crossed he has learnt a very valuable lesson. I was so glad to have the time to myself-I'd forgotten what I was about, and needed time to reflect. Unfortunately, a new tenant has been found and they want to move in tomorrow, so I can't have the house as a bolt hole, but I am giving him 6 months to show me why I fell in love with him in the first place, and if that doesn't do the trick, then in 6 months, I am out of there. Life's just too short. And with all that aggro, it has taken my mind off TTC, which was also a godsend. Incidentally, this morning, I had PMT cramps, so I reckon AF will arrive on Tuesday ish. Great. 

Love to you all, and enjoy your weekend!
xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

A, big :hug: but good that you are very definite about what you want and how OH needs to behave. (From past experience) I do think sometimes they end up taking us for granted and need a bit of a reality check. :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah Dwrgi, I do know better then to symptom spot, but then again when some of these things are happening for the first time it's hard not to sit up and take notice. Besides, while I'll be sorely disappointed if I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'll also still be thrilled because this is the first cycle that I actually had a chance ya know? At the very least my body has started doing what it's supposed to and that's a hugely good feeling.

I'm so sorry that you've had a rough week with your OH, but I am glad it gave you time to reflect. I hope your OH never acts like this again. :hugs:

@ Purple - Thank you!


----------



## Dwrgi

dodgercpkl said:


> Yeah Dwrgi, I do know better then to symptom spot, but then again when some of these things are happening for the first time it's hard not to sit up and take notice. Besides, while I'll be sorely disappointed if I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'll also still be thrilled because this is the first cycle that I actually had a chance ya know? At the very least my body has started doing what it's supposed to and that's a hugely good feeling.
> 
> I'm so sorry that you've had a rough week with your OH, but I am glad it gave you time to reflect. I hope your OH never acts like this again. :hugs:
> 
> @ Purple - Thank you!

Well, good luck to you Dodger-it IS good that your body is getting back to normal. Just word from the wise to protect yourself, 'sall I'm saying! Am sure you will get there! :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone, just thought I would say hi and I hope everyone is feeling fertile:) I have never thought so much about fertility in my life as I have over the last 6 weeks. We have held off the last month from trying because I jumped on the scales and realised I had achieved green peace status and became worried about wat the additional baby weight would do to the babies and my heath presuming I can conceive. 

However time is running out so I am trying to decide whether to try this month which is in a few days or wait till Christmas eve which will be my next ideal time. Just putting it out there but would love some advice. I have lost by tomoro hopefully just under 4 kilos so if I wait then that would be about 9 kilos I would have lost before trying or maybe I should try this time anyway.....

is anyone else trying to lose weight before or while TTC?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Madeline said:


> hi everyone, just thought I would say hi and I hope everyone is feeling fertile:) I have never thought so much about fertility in my life as I have over the last 6 weeks. We have held off the last month from trying because I jumped on the scales and realised I had achieved green peace status and became worried about wat the additional baby weight would do to the babies and my heath presuming I can conceive.
> 
> However time is running out so I am trying to decide whether to try this month which is in a few days or wait till Christmas eve which will be my next ideal time. Just putting it out there but would love some advice. I have lost by tomoro hopefully just under 4 kilos so if I wait then that would be about 9 kilos I would have lost before trying or maybe I should try this time anyway.....
> 
> is anyone else trying to lose weight before or while TTC?

My hubby and I have been ttc since June of 2010. Since July/August of this year I've been working on losing weight while continuing to be ttc. I'm not starving myself or trying to lose all the weight at once, but I've changed my diet and am working to lose weight in a healthy way that is still conducive to having a baby. Since August, I've lost 48 pounds now! 

I'd say as long as you aren't trying to lose weight in a quick unhealthy way, you should be just fine continuing ttc while losing weight.

Dwrgi - I know. :) I didn't take it as anything else. I do recognize that I'm slightly *cough* :blush: obsessing with this cycle, probably mostly because I know I actually have a chance. lol But I promise to still be happy with what I've succeeded in regardless of the outcome of this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Just go for ity, I'd say, but I'm not an expert omn this particular issue. All I know is that you need to take your chances while you can!

Good luck!


----------



## Madeline

"My hubby and I have been ttc since June of 2010. Since July/August of this year I've been working on losing weight while continuing to be ttc. I'm not starving myself or trying to lose all the weight at once, but I've changed my diet and am working to lose weight in a healthy way that is still conducive to having a baby. Since August, I've lost 48 pounds now! 

I'd say as long as you aren't trying to lose weight in a quick unhealthy way, you should be just fine continuing ttc while losing weight."

OMG I think u r my hero 48 pounds is a fantastic achievement:) I am following a sensible diet and exercise with advice from a personal trainer etc I am just a little impatient I guess. 

Deep down I also suspect that if we try and i don't get pregnant first time i will worry about whether I will get pregnant at all etc etc its irrational I know but I have found the whole monitoring myself and my cycles surprisingly stressful for some reason..... D u think its unrealistic to continue losing weight when u fall pregnant?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Madeline said:


> OMG I think u r my hero 48 pounds is a fantastic achievement:) I am following a sensible diet and exercise with advice from a personal trainer etc I am just a little impatient I guess.
> 
> Deep down I also suspect that if we try and i don't get pregnant first time i will worry about whether I will get pregnant at all etc etc its irrational I know but I have found the whole monitoring myself and my cycles surprisingly stressful for some reason..... D u think its unrealistic to continue losing weight when u fall pregnant?

Thank you!!! 

I'm trying to remember what my endo said about losing weight while pregnant and while I'm not entirely sure I'm remembering right, I think it followed something like realizing that you were now eating for 2 and that even though it might look on paper like you are eating so much more at times, you want to eat healthy for the baby as well. I believe she said that once you get pregnant it's really not so much about losing the weight, it's just about maintaining a proper healthy environment for the baby and odds are really good that you will gain SOME weight. 

That said, I think I've read that some ladies who get pregnant while overweight have actually found that they've lost some weight in the 1st and 2nd trimester, so it's not wholly unrealistic, but at that point I personally wouldn't make losing weight a focus.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, 

Dwrgi am sorry that your OH is being an arse, but I'm glad that you are feeling strong and giving him the wakeup call.

I've been thinking about the weight issue a bit myself recently.

I have noticed a lot of the ladies who have reported BFPs on 35+ are bigger, so I do wonder (as a stats person this is my professional interest) if being a little bit bigger is not a problem at all for TTC. I would love to gather some data around this issue, but I don't to be insensitive. I suspect that being above a 25 BMI is not as major a fertility problem that some medical professionals would have us believe.


----------



## Madeline

[/QUOTE]Thank you!!! 

I'm trying to remember what my endo said about losing weight while pregnant and while I'm not entirely sure I'm remembering right, I think it followed something like realizing that you were now eating for 2 and that even though it might look on paper like you are eating so much more at times, you want to eat healthy for the baby as well. I believe she said that once you get pregnant it's really not so much about losing the weight, it's just about maintaining a proper healthy environment for the baby and odds are really good that you will gain SOME weight. 

That said, I think I've read that some ladies who get pregnant while overweight have actually found that they've lost some weight in the 1st and 2nd trimester, so it's not wholly unrealistic, but at that point I personally wouldn't make losing weight a focus.[/QUOTE]

You are welcome 48 pounds is a serious achievement that is life changing and it takes discipline so respect:)

That sounds about right I guess re the weight loss while pregnant. It would b great to lose weight in the beginning of course:)

D u know much about test results by any chance? I have hormone test results which I think mean I did actually ovulate but I am not sure if the results are good or marginal or what.


----------



## dodgercpkl

NorthStar said:


> I have noticed a lot of the ladies who have reported BFPs on 35+ are bigger, so I do wonder (as a stats person this is my professional interest) if being a little bit bigger is not a problem at all for TTC. I would love to gather some data around this issue, but I don't to be insensitive. I suspect that being above a 25 BMI is not as major a fertility problem that some medical professionals would have us believe.

I do think you are right on that. My OB basically told me that she wanted me to lose weight so that I would have a healthy and less stressful time of both ttc and pregnancy. She did say that it can happen and that it can be a perfectly healthy 9 months for overweight people, but that there is more of a probability of problems the more overweight you are.



Madeline said:


> You are welcome 48 pounds is a serious achievement that is life changing and it takes discipline so respect:)
> 
> That sounds about right I guess re the weight loss while pregnant. It would b great to lose weight in the beginning of course:)
> 
> D u know much about test results by any chance? I have hormone test results which I think mean I did actually ovulate but I am not sure if the results are good or marginal or what.

Yeah you are right. I've pretty much changed my lifestyle diet-wise to do all of this. I'm thrilled with my progress and more thrilled with the fact that I'm actually getting to the point where I'm happy with what I'm eating and not craving the stuff that isn't that great for me anymore!

As for test results, I am definitely no expert, but if you have your numbers, I can compare it with my results and see how they differ? I know my last blood work showed that I did NOT ovulate, but that was back in July. I'll be finding out my follow-up blood work results on Tuesday, but I think those will still show I didn't ovulate since those were taken prior to this cycle.


----------



## Madeline

thats so fabulous I am headed in that direction but as the months go by I am going to feel better and better and hopefully b where u r now:)

Thks for this I have held onto these wondering whether to feel good or bad about them...Would really appreciate any info you could give me:)


*First blood test day 11 of cycle* - 
LH 24 IU/L 
Progesterone 2.8 nmol/L 
Oestradiol 477 pmol/L

*Second blood test results approx three days later*
LH 7 
Progesterone 27 nmol/L 
Oestradiol 274 pmol/L


----------



## missyt

Dodger, I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP this time. We'll all here for support.

Dwrgi, I can understand you having a fight with DH. TTC is so hard and stressful. And I know that at different times during our cycle, things are harder and emotions fly around. I also think its harder on us than it is on them. That is why the term is coined "maternal instinct" and you rarely here "paternal instinct". I hope you when you go back home he apologizes and realizes what a wonderful, caring and determined woman he has. DH and I had a fight too. We are better now. Men really just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Dodger, I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP this time. We'll all here for support.
> 
> Dwrgi, I can understand you having a fight with DH. TTC is so hard and stressful. And I know that at different times during our cycle, things are harder and emotions fly around. I also think its harder on us than it is on them. That is why the term is coined "maternal instinct" and you rarely here "paternal instinct". I hope you when you go back home he apologizes and realizes what a wonderful, caring and determined woman he has. DH and I had a fight too. We are better now. Men really just don't get it sometimes.

Thanks for your kind words. They really don't get it, they are definitely from Mars!!

Have a lovely weekend!
Axx


----------



## purplelou

oh Dwrgi...I wondered where you were, I am so sorry your dh is being a pain, I hope you having some space for yourself, will give him the kick up the butt he sounds like he needs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hi Madeline - welcome to the thread :) I am a "larger" lady (or fluffy as Wooly like to call it :) ) I did loose about 4 stones last year and then put a little back on this year, but I did manage to get a BFP although sadly it wasn't meant to be, so still trying, however it does give me hope that I will manage again, I just try and eat healthily during the week (with a few treats at weekends admittedly) 
I can't really help with your results but someone here is bound to know how your numbers look!

Hi missy, how are you doing? did you have a nice thanksgiving?

:hugs: for you dodger, how are you today?? 

Northstar - that's an interesting point (about weight) it does seem there re plenty of larger ladies getting their BFP's! 


How is everyone else doing?? big :hugs: to you all - wooly, Twinkle, HA, FM, keekee, butterfly, never lava, carol and skye, and anyone I missed :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



I am home, collected the dogs from kennels (they were quite happy to see us, but I think they have been spoiled) and now home and have done some washing etc. I am so glad I have seen mum and dad and I think it helped them too. I told my parents to accept any offers of coffee, help etc they get because it's good to get out and my mum does agree. they are seeing the oncologist on Tuesday, so will see if there is any treatment that can be done. afm, I am 8 DPO today and started feeling quite hopeful, but now I just feel this is unlikely to be "the one" - which is probably a good thing so I won't be too dissappointed when AF arrives. On a good note I am happy with the CBFM, and because my cycles seem to be a bit irregular , it will be helpful!


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to say hi madeline and sorry I only had tests on day 3 and 21 so not sure about those numbers. :shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Madeline - My blood tests don't show me that much information since we didn't do two like you did, however I went searching, and I found this info for you:



> Blood test - to check for the presence of progesterone. A level greater than 20nmol/L indicates that ovulation took place. This test must be taken about three to 10 days before the first day of the next expected period.

From everything else I know and have read, the LH levels would follow correctly (surge before) as well. I hope that helps!

@Purple - I'm doing well! *hugs* You have such a positive attitude this month, I love it! Definitely keep us posted on your parents. I'm keeping you all in my prayers!


----------



## Madeline

dodgercpkl said:


> Madeline - My blood tests don't show me that much information since we didn't do two like you did, however I went searching, and I found this info for you:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood test - to check for the presence of progesterone. A level greater than 20nmol/L indicates that ovulation took place. This test must be taken about three to 10 days before the first day of the next expected period.
> 
> From everything else I know and have read, the LH levels would follow correctly (surge before) as well. I hope that helps!
> 
> Hi dodgercpkl,
> 
> thks for going to that trouble its really kind of you. Its difficult to know what is encouraging and what isn't re progesterone and oestrogen levels. The ranges are so wide on the test results. When I had these tests done I also had an internal ultrasound which showed I was about to ovulate, it was seriously weird to c it myself in real time. Anyway, I think the point of the tests is to help the gyno to collect additional info on my cycle. I have to repeat this testing again starting Monday and then apparently the results are rushed to her and then she calls me to to tell me when we are meant to do it to have the best chance of success.
> 
> So the fact the progesterone level went up from really low on the first test to 27 on the second test would suggest I did ovulate so I guess that is a good start:)
> 
> I am not sure if we will try this time or wait till next time I am still debating the pros and cons re the weight situation.
> 
> Hi purplelou thks for sharing your experience w weight loss. That is a fantastic achievement and very inspirational.I am so glad I found you guys:) I was measured today and I have lost another 1cm from my waist so I am just going to keep going:) After all the weight loss you achieved you can do anything so I have no doubts that you will continue your health program:)
> 
> Hi butterfly, thks for checking, I think my gyno does the tests close together so she can determine when I am ovulating and get us to stop wat we are doing and do IT lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone:)
> 
> Madeline xxClick to expand...


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wow Madeline! That sounds really intricate and very intriguing! Keep us informed of your next steps will you? I find it fascinating to realize that things are done so differently (and yet at times so much the same) in different places in the world.


----------



## Madeline

dodgercpkl said:


> Wow Madeline! That sounds really intricate and very intriguing! Keep us informed of your next steps will you? I find it fascinating to realize that things are done so differently (and yet at times so much the same) in different places in the world.

No worries:) I thought everyone was going through this process. My gyno explained that this way the sperm is fresh lol and the timing is right. That was a bit too much information for me at the time lol However technically it makes complete sense to me. Its interesting that I haven't had a day 3 FSH test or a day 21 test. I was wondering about that. I will c if I can find the success stats and post them.

When I went to get a referral the gp laughed and said I should try first before spending money on a gyno but I really wanted to go straight to the source of information and get the best advice on risks etc and the risks as she has described them are comparatively small compared to alot of the doom and gloom material online. I am neutral about it until I see results of course lol

however I can't complain because she is super keen for me to start straight away and I have put it off one month and possibly I may put it off this month as well. I want an extra month to go by on my health insurance so I have 2 mths up my sleeve but now I am actually a bit sick of waiting and curious to c if I can actually do it:) 

The receptionist was telling me that when she was trying before she had twins that my Gyno called her and said quick where is your husband u have to do it now as the results had come through and she was about to ovulate. Her husband was going away for work apparently so the gyno told them to do it in the car before he left so they did and she wound up with twins lol

Madeline xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - just had a moan in my journal but wanted to say I think we need some sort of award for those of us who go beyond the call of duty in the face of other people's babies!! My cheeks hurt from forced smiling!

Love to you all xx


----------



## purplelou

Dear Twinkle, I read your journal and yes there should be an award......

so, for Twinkle, I award "The forced smile award" for those days that make your cheeks hurt! https://iruntheinternet.com/lulzdump/images/happy-dog-forced-smile-freaky-1303555329n.jpg


----------



## twinkle1975

I seriously just FELL OFF THE SOFA laughing at that picture!!!

Thanks Purple that was exactly what I needed!! xxx


----------



## purplelou

How is everyone doing? 

Dwrgi - are you home now? I have been thinking about you and hoping you are ok! xx

wooly - are you are around?? wondering where you are at! and how is your FIL doing??

Hi Dodger - how are you? hope you are doing ok.

Missy - did you have a nice thanksgiving?

HA - hopefully you have been enjoying your holidays with family, how is your dad?

FM - hope you are lurking - did you have a nice holidays??

Butterfly - are you enjoying being back in blighty? we were down near you this week, it's so pretty in that part of the world.

big hugs to lava and carole and skye - how are you ladies? haven't seen Skye for a while - hope you are ok??

and big loves to Pad, in case you are lurking? xxx

:hugs: to everyone, sorry if i haven't mentioned you all, but I am thinking of you xxx

afm, nothing much to report, 10 DPO today (according to FF) no signs or symptoms (to be fair Im not really looking for them) and the "m" is flashing on the cbfm, so AF could be anytime now, since my cycles really are quite irregular. it's getting really cold and windy here and Im back to work tomorrow, not really looking forwards to it.


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Purple, I loved that piccie you posted! It is brilliant!! :haha: Animals are just the best! I'm glad you went to see your parents, and I'm sure that being with them helped you, and it certainly sounds as if you were a great support to them. You are such a caring person, and your DH sounds lovely too! I hope that you are okay-you know that we are all here for you, be it for TTC issues, or any other. I am completely unfamiliar with the CBFM so have no idea what that blinking letter means-menstruation? Anyway, let's hope that the dratted AF doesn't arrive and that you will have good news shortly! Fingers crossed hun! :thumbup:

Twinkle-bless you. There are pregnant women and babies EVERYWHERE! They have taken over the world. Hope you're okay hun! You'll get there, don't worry! :hugs: xx

Hi Butterfly-how are you hun? Did you have a good weekend? What did you get up to?? Hope you're okay and that you're getting closer to your BFP too! Bring it on, girl! 

Hey Skye-I agree with Purple-where are you young lady??? I miss you on here. Big loves to you and Shirin! :kiss::kiss:

Missy!! How are you hun? Hope that you and DH sorted out your domestic too. Men!! S'all I'll say :dohh:. Thanks for your support earlier. Lots of love to you! :hugs:

Hi FM-where ARE you too?? Please come out of lurk mode pronto!! :flower:

OMM-how are you hun? I think of you often. Big hugs to you! :hugs:xx

Pad-sweetie, how are you? Sending the most enormously massive hugs in the world to you, my sweet! Lots of love, Axx :hugs::hugs:

Carole-:hugs: :hugs:

HA-where are you hun? Hope you're okay? Lots of love coming to you! :flower:

Hi North Star-how are you? Did you have a good weekend? Hope you're okay hun? xx :flower:

Hi Lava, how are you? Hope you've been taking it easy. Big hugs to you, Lily and Liam! :thumbup:x

Hey Dodger, Madeline, Manuiti, Keekee, Titi, and anybody else I amy have forgotten to mention. Hope you're all okay? :flower:

AFM-I am at home and my OH is on very best behaviour and has, I believe, well and truly learnt his lesson. Good! I went to the staff Xmas party last night (I know-it's only November) and had such a great time. So much fun, and just what the doctor ordered! Although could have done with a doctor this morning to sort my weary head out!!! Think that AF (boo hag hiss) is due on Tuesday, I think. I have no idea what day I'm on, but vaguely aware. Just soooooo disillusioned with it all.... Anyway, am on strike on Wednesday-are you out as well, Purple?? So, am planning a very good day out with no thought of work AT ALL, as I shall not be paid! Acupuncture on Tuesday too, so looking forward to that. 

Anyway, enough from me, but lots of love to you all,
Axxx :flower:


----------



## purplelou

I am so glad Dwrgi that all is well for you! hopefully it has given your DH a kick up the back-side!

the M button -Hmm you could be right, I wondered what it stood for! I am not on strike, our union (rcn) didn't ballot us on it, but have recommended we support our colleagues that are on strike - but attending rally's etc in our lunchtimes and signing petitions etc LOL! so Ill be thinking about you and supporting you from 1-2 pm :)


----------



## NorthStar

Hi all, well having spent what felt like an eternity last night with my friends and their baby I must admit I'm not really pining for a LO tonight, home in my clean, tidy peaceful house :wacko: 

AFM not much to report, I think we're on a break this month due to OH's shift pattern, but maybe not.


----------



## Flipperty

What a lovely thread :flower:

So good to not feel alone in our dream. 

:hugs::hugs: 's to all xxxx


----------



## missyt

Purple, I hope all is going well with your parents and your dad is doing better. BTW, I loved that smile pic of the doggy. Is that yours? I thank God every day for my dogs. I mean I really do each night before I go to bed. They do make me smile. :laugh2:

Dwrgi, I'm glad that DH realizes that he was wrong and is on his best behavior. I'm also glad you had a good time at your Christmas party. We all need a good time to forget about our troubles every once in a while. :drunk:

Hello to the rest of you ladies!:hi:

AFM, I didn't do anything for Thanksgiving because we had planned to go to my in-laws. I told DH I wanted to stay home, besides AF came in full force. I had horrible cramps on Wednesday and Thursday was full flow (sorry TMI). We had a little spat but he understood and ended up staying home with me. I really was hoping to have good news for the holidays to tell both our families and I told him not to dare tell his family that I went through IVF. They've been known to make insensitive comments without thinking first. I finally decided to see a therapist. I told myself that if this IVF didn't work that I'd get help. DH thought it was a good idea too. I'm also reading a book on fertility and the mind-body connection and I really believe my unexplained infertility has to do with emotional blocks within myself. Interesting enough, all the examples of women in this book are between mid 30's and mid 40's. Some even conceived naturally after failed IVF's and devasting news from their RE's about their test results and egg quality. The book really delves into hynotherapy and acupuncture as treatment. So I'm seeing a hypnotherapist. If you google "unexplained infertility and hypnotherapy" you'll see a lot of information on it. For anyone who is interested the book is called The Mind-Body Fertility Connection: The True Pathway to Conception by James Schwartz. Its a quick read too. I finished it in 2 days because it sounded so much like what I and many of us are going through. It honestly has answered a lot of my "why?" questions.


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls xxx
I just wanna drop in quickly to let you know I'm all right, everything is good with me and Shirin. Except I am freaking out a little from all what's gonna come up soon. I'm really sorry for disappearing on you like that. I just felt quite overwhelmed the last few weeks by how time started creeping up to my due date. I'm all of a sudden scared of cx and that none of my friends or family will be around. Unfortunately my closest friend in the UK is moving back to Turkey mid December. Mum's feeling a lot better but not good enough to travel and all my friends in Turkey is working. I try not to get too worried however I get woken up almost every night and find myself not being able to go back sleep for a couple of hours thinking if I'll be able to manage. So I'm sorry, I guess I felt like putting my head in the sand and avoiding all baby talk for a while.
I put on a lot of weight since my bleeding scare too. I started eating a lot to help the baby plump up and now I look like the marshmallow men. Maybe not that bad but I already have 16-17 kg's I think. :( My nose put on weight too believe it or not.
Don't wanna sound negative or bother you girls with all this talk. On the contrary I'm really looking fwd to the arrival of the baby and hopefully sharing it with you all.
I hope all of you are well.
PS: Missy sweetie I'm sorry that your IVF didn't work and I wasn't there to support you. You still have more tx's lined up so wishing the next one would work your much deserved miracle.
Purple I'm hoping your dad's results are better than expected. I will read the previous pages promise 
All lovely ladies here I'm sending you loads of love, kisses and baby dust xxx


----------



## Madeline

Hi dwrgi, butterfly,purplelou and everyone

wishing you all a good week. Today is the first day after BF and I tried for the first time. Nature took over yesterday so we threw caution to the wind re timing lol So today is the day after :) I know the chances of conceiving on the first try are probably negligible but it feels good to not worry about it and just do it:) 

On a separate topic I found out I am Vit D deficient my numbers are quite low - 48. I am really pale so I tend not to go out in the sun as I burn easily but now I am taking supplements and sun baking lol 

Have a lovely week ladies:)

ps hang in there MissyT:) the book sounds really interesting and I think its great that you are pursuing other avenues. I for one think that fertility has been over medicalised and while the science is useful it is just a tool and doesn't represent the whole picture when it comes to fertility.

madeline xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Skye, I can imagine it can be stressful and worrying without friends and family around but I'm sure you will cope - are there other mums to be in any groups nearby that you can join up with?


----------



## lavalux

Hello everyone. 

So good to hear from you, Skye. Glad you and Shirin are doing well. I like the idea of finding a moms-to- be group nearby for support. Are you worried about going into labor without your DH or what to do with baby once she arrives? I am so petrified that I will go into labor before January that for me the time is creeping along. Every day feels like eternity right now. ;) And the insomnia, exhaustion & frequent Braxton Hicks contractions are frustrating & the latter scary. Fortunately, I only have another 5 weeks of work left to go before I can take my medical/maternity leave. I see you have only about a month & a half left to go! Wish I could be there to help.

Twinkle ... hugs to you. There should be an award & you deserve one. There were many days I smiled my head off at friend's engagement parties, weddings, bridal showers, baby showers & christenings. No matter how happy I was for my friend's good fortune, sometimes it was just torture to put on a cheerful face. But your time will come. Keep the faith.

Purple,
Glad you were able to be with family these last few days. How is your dad feeling? When is his next set of tests or treatment? Loved the smiling doggie pic. Gave me a good laugh.

Hey Dwrgi,
Glad DH is behaving ... did he enjoy the holiday party with you? Hope he eased your discomfort the morning after.

Missyt,
That book sounds very interesting. Certainly there is more to the mind-body connection than we imagine. I would love to learn more.

Madeleine,
I am very fair skinned too. Never had my Vitamin D levels tested. How does a deficiency affect someone? Yay for throwing caution to the wind! 

Northstar,
A neighbor was over last night with her very active & overtired 3 year old. He is adorable but I relished the peace & quiet when he left. Then this morning we had to clean up the cyclone of messiness he left in his wake. ;) Not sure how well I am going to handle parenthood. By the way, still want to eat those cupcake in your avatar pic!

Hi to Butterfly, HA, FM, Never, Pad, Carole, Dodger, Titi, Keekee, OMM & any other lurkers. Hope.everyone has a good week!


----------



## Madeline

Hi lavalux;

definitely yay for throwing caution to the wind lol 

Vitamin D was ignored for a long time but increasingly it is being recognised as having potentially far reaching effects on health and on the health of a pregnancy. 

I have extracted and referenced a recent news article below. If you are interested there are some links regarding more broad ranging effects connected to Vit D deficiency here - https://vitamind3blog.com/2011/01/vitamin-d-deficiency-linked-to-myriad-diseases/

*from news article in UK Telegraph*
"In the study presented at the Pediatric Academic Societies annual meeting in Vancouver, in British Columbia, Canada, pregnant women were randomly assigned to take one of three doses of vitamin D daily.
The women took either ten microgram doses, 50 microgram doses, or 100 microgram doses.
They were monitored throughout, including calcium levels in their blood, and there were no ill effects at any of the prescribed doses. Their vitamin D levels before the study were the same.
The team from University of South Carolina found the women taking the highest dose were 50 per cent less likely to suffer from problems including premature labour, pre-eclampsia, gestational diabetes and infections, than those on the lowest dose.
Dr Carol Wagner, lead author of the study, said: "The spectacular part of the study was it showed women replete in vitamin D had lower rates of preterm labor and preterm birth, and lower rates of infection." (By Rebecca Smith, Medical Editor8:00AM BST 01 May 2010 www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews)

The article above also contains cautions from other gyneo's and obstetricians regarding these findings.

My gyneo alerted me immediately and said I needed to supplement and get sunshine straight away to get my numbers over 100 from their current 48 so I am taking it seriously.


----------



## skye2010

Laura I am just worried about the whole lot right now. If I am at home alone and this bleeding comes back, if I don't get to the right hospital. If I would en up with the heavy bleeding while cx. Also there is a lot of articles flying about the reduced midwives on NHS at the moment. I just read one on Saturday. My hospital is a very good birthing centre apparently but the midwives are so overstretched and exhausted that they get you out of the hospital in 2 days and not really have time to look after you unless you have a complication. DH is not the best hands on deck guy either. I'm looking into hiring a doula to help me out. This woman was recommended by a friend and I met her. Not sure if I connected with her since she seems to have a nervous energy. But my friend said she is very good at what she does. As for the other mums. I cancelled my birthing classes 1) wasn't sure if they talked about cx 2) wasn't sure if I wanted to hear about it :( 
As for expectant mums (Thank u Butterfly xxx) There is a meeting on Tuesday evening at a local pub. I will attend to that and luckily DH agreed to come a long. Otherwise I don't know if I have the nerve. I'm not sure what's going on in my head. I was googling and researching a lot about IVF when I had that. But this time I just don't wanna think about it all. ;(

How do you manage work? You must get very exhausted. Are you having the Braxton Hix already?? I wonder if I have them too? I have a lot of discomfort anyway so not sure what's what. Nothing major so I'm not gonna worry about that too right now.

Hi Madeline :) I'm glad your dr picked up on the Vit D issue. Lack of it isn't very good for your bones either. I think it helps the calcium to be useful for the body. 

Missy :hugs::hugs: good luck with hypno, it works really well with some women. i know a girl who had it and it worked for her :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

That is a good point about Vitamin D ladies, the skin cancer warnings are fair enough but maybe have went a bit too far so we are all frightened of any kind of sun exposure

Check your OMEGA 3 capsules if you are on them already, as mine have Vitamin D in them too :thumbup:

For all the UK ladies, anyone living North of Manchester does not get sufficient daylight to see them through the winter without depleting their Vitamin D stores, so definitely worth supplementing, even for general health for the whole family, not just TTC.

Skye :hugs: it is hard to live long term in another country, I hope that you meet someone in the mums and babies group that you can find a connection with, the good thing about London is many other people will hopefully be in the same boat as you and will have came from somwhere else and also be missing their family. And if that doula is annoying you now, maybe she's not the right one for you?

Lava :haha: my friends are exhausted and their formerly minimalist apartment is a mess, they kind of jumped the gun on the baby thing a bit, hadn't been together long and had no savings so couldn't move to a more family friendly place -I just have to repeat to myself that it doesn't have to be like that!


----------



## purplelou

Skye - we were wondering where you were, glad you are ok!! I would think that almost every woman worries when their due date is getting close. It would be great to try and meet some simialr mums-to-be (I bet they would tell you they are feeling the same) also re articles about hospitals etc - don't pay too much attention to those, often these things are blown up out of proportion, after all it would be a pretty boring article/story if they said that most people are satisfied etc etc. you should try and see if your maternity unit does tours - most do, nd then you can talk to someone there about your worries, it would help to put your mind at rest :hug:


----------



## missyt

Skye, I know its easier said than done but don't stress yourself out. I think its good to find a support group. Just try to relax and imagine a healthy delivery. That is the most important thing you can do.


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Madeline - I had low D3 as well! I'm glad your doc picked up on it since it really is important!

@skye - I'm praying for you that everything goes well for you with this pregnancy. *hugs* Just stay positive! I know that my SIL had a doula for her 2 pregnancies and she swears by them. Have you tried talking to any others to see if the nervous energy feeling that you got from her was truly her nervous energy or something you are projecting? I tend to side with my gut feeling on things, so if you are feeling nervous about her, then I'd look into others.

@Northstar - haha yeah you are right. My doc and mom both say that just getting out in the sun for 15 mins a day can do your body a world of good. My endo has me taking 10,000IU's of it a day!! lol


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, I meant to add a bit on after my post to Skye, but I am at work, so have to do it in spare moments. anyways - hope you are all well, big :hugs: to you all.

the dratted witch got me again today!! Grrrr, if I could tell she was approaching me, I'd spit in her eye and then run away, but no such luck. so onto December!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Purple x


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Purple - *hugs* I'm so sorry the witch snuck up on you and got you again. :(


----------



## missyt

Purple,:hug:


----------



## purplelou

I know it's a bit medieval, but Im thinking about starting a campaign to bring back burning of :witch: 's!


----------



## skye2010

Girls thank you so much for all the support. I guess you are all right that I sound like I am panicking and it would be good to meet other women. Dodger funny enough DH said the same thing today that I feel everyone else is nervous nowadays. Lol!!! I will take all of the advise and be more active in meeting other girls :))
Had a very positive dr appt yesterday which worked wonders to my mood. He was an old dr, around late 60's early 70's. Really reassuring. He told me if I didn't have the bleeding by now it is likely that I won't. And he also said that there was a big chance that my placenta has moved. Even if not my cx wouldn't have all the worst case scenarios I googled into my head :)))) YEEEAAAAH! Such a big relief.

He also asked how many IVF's I had. I said 2. He said "You are lucky to be successful just after 2" So for all the girls on IVF row I guess first time lucky is far from expected. 

Purple I am saddened by your dad's condition. You are being a great daughter by supporting them. Although it is emotionally and physically very draining it will help both them and you to feel better if you get involved. Is the moving not an option any more? It sounds like it might be too exhausting for your dad. Also is there any help you could get for them? Nurse/housekeeper. Just someone who comes in and out and cares for them. I know your mum would look after your dad but it might get too much for her at some point and it's good to build a relationship with someone who might be very useful if things get more difficult. Also it would keep your mind at ease while you are not there. I guess this is what you can think of once you discuss your dad's illness with his dr and find out what can be expected in the tx period.
As for the witch I completely support you on the witch hunt. :devil::witch:

It is 6 am and I've been up for 2 hrs. Will go back to sleep now so more personals later girls loads of xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Skye - it sounds like you are feeling better and that's good. My mum met some of her "friends for life" when she was pregnant with me, through antenatal classes etc and they have stayed in touch ever since, so it's a great idea to meet some other mum's to be :)
my parents are still planning on moving, they are seeing the oncologist today and mum has written a list of questions which include about the move and if any treatment etc can be transferred to the hospital here. that way I will be able to help lots and also my DH and my MIL has kindly said she is up for driving them to appointments, taking my mum shopping etc (they are good friends now) which will be great, so hopefully that will be organised before Christmas .

If anyone wants to send a positive thought towards my parents today, I would be so grateful :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending positive thoughts right now purple :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Sending many positive thoughts for your dad and mum Lois, I will pray for them tooxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! How are you all today??

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye!!! Please don't fret hunni! What you are feeling sounds perfectly reasonable to me. You have come so far and now you are at the point when you face losing control of the situation again. It is completely natural to feel like this-and I am sure there are thousands of women who feel the same. Just remember, if childbirth was soooo bad, nobody would go back to do it again!! I think it is a really good idea of Purple's to have a tour of the maternity units of local hospitals, so that you can meet the staff and know in your mind where you will be, and who will look after you. I am sooooo glad that you met with the consultant yesterday, and it sounded as if he had very wise words to give you-so, take his word, think positively and don't go ahead of worry. I guess you have to find a way of occupying yoru mind so that you haven't got idle moments to think about the what ifs, and waking up in the middle of the night is a killer for that. If you do find your self waking up and worrying, perhaps it might be a good idea to write your worries down, and then know that you will tackle them all the next day. 

The doula idea sounds good-if you didn't click with the first one, try another, although I do think that Dodger is right in that you may have been projecting nervous energy yourself. Do what feels right for you though. 

Thanks for passing on the comment about needing several IVFs to achieve a PG-always heartening to know! You are always soooooo good at thinking of others! Now, please try not to worry-Shirin will arrive here safely and you will hold her in your arms in absolutely no time. We are all with you, and sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:! Lots and lots of love to you! 

Purple-so glad that your parents are seeing the oncologist so that they can get all the answers they need, and so good that your DH's family is on board too. You sound like a really close knit group, and am positive your father will get all the love and care that he needs. Alas, I am with you on the burn the witches campaign, as my witch arrived this morning, which I knew she would. Boo hisss! And, to make matters worse, I have terrible cramps too. As OMM used to say 'darn that witch!'

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavalux

Purple,
Sending prayers & good vibes your family's way.

Dwrgi & Purple,
Hang the witch ... or drown her in a big ole glass of wine!

Skye,
Glad you are feeling more positive. Lots of good advice above.

There are snow flurries expected in Atlanta today. Woo wee! I have 2 doctor's appts but then plan to hop back into bed & take advantage of my sick leave from the office. Tomorrow it's back to work!


----------



## Dwrgi

Have a nice snuggly afternoon in bed! Whooo hooo for snow, but hope it doesn't cause trouble! Good luck with the appointments.
xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Skye - I'm so glad you are feeling better! And how nice to get the good news that the possibility of bleeding is likely not to happen!!! I hope you meet some wonderful ladies that will make you feel more comfortable.

@purple - tons of prayers and positive thoughts heading your way. That's so awesome that your mom and MIL are great friends! And I'm more then happy that your parents will still be moving closer and I hope it happens very soon. 

@lava - oooo! I'm a So Cal gal, so I'm jealous of your snow flurries! :) I hope your 2 appointments go well!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning ladies! :hi: I was hoping to join you on this thread. I'm 38, DH is 39 and today is CD 1 of our 4th month TTC #1. DH is on Vits to inc his SA and in Jan/Feb (whenever our schedules allow!) we'll be going in for IUI.

I'm pretty obsessive TTC so for Dec I'm not going to temp in order to relax and enjoy the holidays. I haven't read through the entire thread (I'm getting there!) so I'll just send out :hugs: to everyone. :xmas8:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello Empty Bin!! (sorry that is what MTBIM sounds like when I abbreviate it :haha::haha::haha:) :hi: and welcome to this thread! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Empty bin is appropriate & I'm looking to fill it. :haha: Thanks for the welcome. :flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello Empty Bin!! (sorry that is what MTBIM sounds like when I abbreviate it :haha::haha::haha:) :hi: and welcome to this thread! :hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:

Welcome to the thread Mommytobeisme! I hope you don't have a long stay here! I bet you are excited for your new adventure in Jan/Feb!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Thanks Dodger! :flower: I'm kinda excited? I'm really nervous about DH's follow-up SA. I pray it improves dramatically, especially for his sake/pride. I know he feels really bad about it. :nope:


----------



## missyt

Welcome MTBIM! Best of luck and good idea to take a break and just enjoy the holidays!

Skye, glad you are feeling better and saw a doctor that was able to comfort your fears. I think its very important for people of authority to be compassionate. Especially doctors that our dealing with fertility and pregnancy.

Purple, I'm hoping your dad is doing okay.

AFM, nothing new other than I go for my follow up with my RE on Thursday to see what our next steps are for our next IVF. I'm definately taking a break over Christmas. Have any of you ever heard of or had mayan abdominal massage? I read about it in a book on holistics alternative to increase fertility. I've scheduled one for next week. Its supposed to help with blood flow in the uterus. Since my cycle went well expect for the embryos not implanting, I figured I could use a little help with my uterus. I've also been told by a couple of doctors that I have a tipped uterus and mayan massage is supposed to align it. We'll see. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Butterfly67

No heard of that Missy but definitely sounds worth a shot :thumbup:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Missy, I've never heard of it either but I'd never turn down a massage!! :haha: Does a regular massage therapist do this??? I think I have an retroverted uterus, I'll find out in Jan.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Welcome MTBIM! Best of luck and good idea to take a break and just enjoy the holidays!
> 
> Skye, glad you are feeling better and saw a doctor that was able to comfort your fears. I think its very important for people of authority to be compassionate. Especially doctors that our dealing with fertility and pregnancy.
> 
> Purple, I'm hoping your dad is doing okay.
> 
> AFM, nothing new other than I go for my follow up with my RE on Thursday to see what our next steps are for our next IVF. I'm definately taking a break over Christmas. Have any of you ever heard of or had mayan abdominal massage? I read about it in a book on holistics alternative to increase fertility. I've scheduled one for next week. Its supposed to help with blood flow in the uterus. Since my cycle went well expect for the embryos not implanting, I figured I could use a little help with my uterus. I've also been told by a couple of doctors that I have a tipped uterus and mayan massage is supposed to align it. We'll see. Its worth a shot.

Hey Missy, it will be great to have that follow-up-hope it goes well. Prepare al the questions you have, in advance, and make sure you write down what they tell you. The massage sounds fab, although I have also been told that laying a hot water bottle across your uterus/belly area is a good way of directing blood flow to the uterus too. No more than an hour at a time, and definitely not after ovulation.

Hope you're okay?

Love,
Axxxx
:flower::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

MTBIM - I love your pic!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/welcome2.gif


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Thanks Twinkle! Yours is awesome too, I can relate to it....a lot. :haha:


----------



## missyt

MTBIM, you have to find someone who is trained in it. Go to https://www.journeyofthebody.com/my-services#sp8147 to read more about it and to https://www.arvigotherapy.com/ to find a therapist that does it. And like you said, any massage is good so why not give it a shot.

Dwrgi, I'm actually not to confident in this RE. The clinic has other doctors but it seems like all this one does is stress me out more and just look at my bloodwork to see how much meds I should take. He told me to stop running but didn't give me a reason other than he had a patient that ran a lot but when she stopped she got pregnant. Well I recently read that the reason to stop running is because it puts the body in fight of flight mode and turns off the conceiving ability. Why he couldn't give me that explaination I don't know. Also, he told me that they'd drop me from the shared risk program at any time because of my AMH numbers. That totally stressed me out for my 1st cycle. Come to find out, I researched and found out that AMH test is only 70% accurate and highly affected by stress. I took that test right when I got back from taking care of my sick dad that was in hospital and dealing with my brother's alcohol problem. Another thing he told me was that I needed to get my bone density checked because I could have osteoperosis because I put on my forms that I broke 2 bones in my life. Both from injuries. I discussed this with my GP who did test me for everything and she said that was ridiculous he even brought that up because I broke those bones through injuries, not just hitting my hand on the counter. That would mean osteoperosis. She said I'm fine. He also isn't very compassionate and he never remembers my husband's name and he also didn't even know we did 4 IUI's, he thought it was 3 and the information was sitting right in front of him. Then one time when I was supposed to get a call about when to start taking injections, I missed the call and he left me a message saying my pregnancy test was negative. I wasn't even in for a pregnancy test that day. I was in to get my E2 levels checked to see if I should start taking the meds. It was a weekend and I freaked out and had to call the emergency number to see what to do since I had an IUI scheduled. Also, when he did the mock embryo transfer he had a hard time finding my uterus. I told him it was tipped and he found it after that and he said it was the most tipped uterus he's ever seen. Then when I did the actual embryo transfer with a different doctor, I gave him a heads up about my tipped uterus and he said it wasn't all that bad. I guess I just don't have much confidence in him. Unfortunately, he is the doctor out of the sattelite office that is closest to our house. I could ask for another doctor and I told DH that if he says something stupid this time I might just blow up on it. Sorry for the rant. LOL.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> MTBIM, you have to find someone who is trained in it. Go to https://www.journeyofthebody.com/my-services#sp8147 to read more about it and to https://www.arvigotherapy.com/ to find a therapist that does it. And like you said, any massage is good so why not give it a shot.
> 
> Dwrgi, I'm actually not to confident in this RE. The clinic has other doctors but it seems like all this one does is stress me out more and just look at my bloodwork to see how much meds I should take. He told me to stop running but didn't give me a reason other than he had a patient that ran a lot but when she stopped she got pregnant. Well I recently read that the reason to stop running is because it puts the body in fight of flight mode and turns off the conceiving ability. Why he couldn't give me that explaination I don't know. Also, he told me that they'd drop me from the shared risk program at any time because of my AMH numbers. That totally stressed me out for my 1st cycle. Come to find out, I researched and found out that AMH test is only 70% accurate and highly affected by stress. I took that test right when I got back from taking care of my sick dad that was in hospital and dealing with my brother's alcohol problem. Another thing he told me was that I needed to get my bone density checked because I could have osteoperosis because I put on my forms that I broke 2 bones in my life. Both from injuries. I discussed this with my GP who did test me for everything and she said that was ridiculous he even brought that up because I broke those bones through injuries, not just hitting my hand on the counter. That would mean osteoperosis. She said I'm fine. He also isn't very compassionate and he never remembers my husband's name and he also didn't even know we did 4 IUI's, he thought it was 3 and the information was sitting right in front of him. Then one time when I was supposed to get a call about when to start taking injections, I missed the call and he left me a message saying my pregnancy test was negative. I wasn't even in for a pregnancy test that day. I was in to get my E2 levels checked to see if I should start taking the meds. It was a weekend and I freaked out and had to call the emergency number to see what to do since I had an IUI scheduled. Also, when he did the mock embryo transfer he had a hard time finding my uterus. I told him it was tipped and he found it after that and he said it was the most tipped uterus he's ever seen. Then when I did the actual embryo transfer with a different doctor, I gave him a heads up about my tipped uterus and he said it wasn't all that bad. I guess I just don't have much confidence in him. Unfortunately, he is the doctor out of the sattelite office that is closest to our house. I could ask for another doctor and I told DH that if he says something stupid this time I might just blow up on it. Sorry for the rant. LOL.

Hey Missy, it is good to have a rant, and get it all out! Hopeless to keep it bottled up. It sounds as if the RE that you have is pretty rubbish-to so blatantly have got so many things wrong! How on earth can you trust this guy? The thing is, this is such a huge deal, the business of IVF, you have to feel that your medical consultants KNOW what they're doing and have your best interests at heart. This guy doesn't sound as if he knows his ar&e from his elbow, let alone anything else. The unfortunate thing is that he is the guy assigned to your nearest clinic-there must be some way that you can complain on the grounds of a lack of confidence and get somebody else? I know that you will feel happier. It might even be worth discussing all of your concerns with him? Lay it out on the line? Anyway, you do have my sympathy, but you have to do what is right for you! 

Good luck with the massage!

Thinking of you,
Axxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, Missy, definitely sounds like if you can get a new RE maybe you should :growlmad: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

missy - that's not good about your RE. sometimes I wonder how these people ever became doctors, or why!?! maybe you should lay it all out for him because maybe he's just become lazy and will buck up his ideas up. I hope so.
the massge sounds wonderful though !

Dwrgi - bahh!! for that bloody witch! :hugs: she is just not invited!!

welcome Mommytobeisme - I hope you stay here is short and sweet :) I love your pic 

ladies I have to say a huge thank you to you all and send massive :hugs: because dad had a good (ish) appt today, so again thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. the news still isn't great but the docotr thinks his cancer started as malignant melanoma (which he had 20 years ago) and that is has come back in his bones and elsewhere. It is not curable but the doctor thinks that he will be able to have chmotherapy to manage pain and extend his life, also the staff at the hospital were quite helpful re the move and mum phoned the cancer unit local to me and had a lovely chat with a nurse there who told her how to get his care transferred and reasurred her that there is no waiting list and that they are a friendly bunch there (which I already had heard) there is a biopsy that needs doing which hopefully should be fairly soon, then they are planning to move - initially to stay with us over Christmas and then we will start organising their home and making it lovely (as it's all a bit dated and needs decorating) I feel so much better. Thank you all so much for putting up with me and for your lovely messages (I realise this is not a cancer support group board) you have all been wonderful and kept me sane.

Now all we need is for ALL of us to get those sticky beans! :dust: :dust:


----------



## missyt

Purple, completely understand about your dad. My dad was sick in September and we didn't know if he would pull through. Family is very important and that is why all of us are on this site, because we all want a family. Still praying for your dad. I hope all goes well.


----------



## NorthStar

Lou, glad to hear that your dad's appointment went well, and that they are still able to move to be closer to you and DH, it is great that you can help them with the house, and once they are settled you will be able to spend a lot more time with them :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hello girls. I hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe that tomorrow will be my one year anniversary of joining BnB.


----------



## Butterfly67

Missy, I know when I joined that I didn't expect to be in this situation still now and I guess you are the same so I really hope that by this time next year you will either have, or be close to having, your :baby: in your arms :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies I have been MIA/Lurking and I'm sorry. Af showed sunday just like clockwork and my dh and I have decided not to pursue IVF any further right now, instead we are going to concentrate on adoption. I have reached my ttc limit, I don't really want to be poked and prodded anymore right now. We are going to proceed with having the scar tissue in my uterus removed and after that it's going to be ntnp. It's been a long 4 years and I have finally reached my breaking point. We have already started gathering information on adoption agencies so looks like my path is changing. I will keep you all posted.

I'm so sorry that this is a me, me, me post. I promise to do better and keep up with posting from now on.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi FM, it is good that you and your DH have made that decision and that you can now move on and know that things will work out for you. I think adoption is very exciting and the chance to give a better life to a child is brilliant. I wish you lots of luck and look forward to hearing how it goes for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi all. FM, I'm sorry that it has been such a rough road for you but I think your future plans are wonderful. :hugs:

Missy, I agree with the other ladies that you need to call out this RE on his bs. Explain what you are feeling and let him know what your expectations are of him. If he doesn't think he can meet them, I'd find another. TTC is way too hard and stressful to add a doc that doesn't seem to be all that with it. :hugs: FX'd your BFP is NOW! :dust:


----------



## lavalux

FM,
I fully support you in your decision to pursue adoption. One of my best friends was adopted as a newborn and another close co-worker who had tried with his wife for 4 years with numerous fertility treatments and m/cs just brought home a baby boy from Utah last month and they are SO SO happy! They hired a consultant to help them navigate the process and they highly recommend it. They were matched just 3 months after submitting their applications. Would you like me to get the woman's name for you?

Missyt,
I hate that you are not where you want to be after your 1 year BnB anniversary, but I thank God that I met you through this site and am so hopeful that this time next year you will be on the graduates thread.

Purple,
Hugs to you with what you are going through with you are family, but it sounds like you are putting together a plan for your dad's treatment & move. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## missyt

FM, I think adoption is a wonderful idea. Lately I've been thinking that this 2nd IVF attempt will be my limit. My SIL and brother used a consultant as well to get their baby. It helped out a lot and they were matched with their birth mother fairly quickly. I remember them telling us in July they were going to adopt and in January they brought their daughter home from the hospital 3 days later.

Butterfly and Lava, thanks for the encouraging words. It means a lot.

AFM, I'm feeling a slight anxiety over seeing my RE tomorrow. Like I said, I just don't feel comfortable with him. I already signed up for a Tai Chi class tomorrow night so I can expel all his negative energy.


----------



## Dwrgi

FM-I am sending you a *HUGE* hug as this business is just the pits. You and I have been trying for around about the same time, and I understand completely how you feel. There is only so much prodding that a girl can take and the worst part about it all, is that there are still no guarantees, regardless of how much money you throw at treatments, or how many tests you have done. We have no control over it at all. I think you will be a fantastic mother, be it to your own biological child or not. Please let us know how you are getting on and what we can do to support you through this time. I am thinking of you and am so proud of the strength that you have shown throughout all of this. You are a complete star!

I made a few enquiries into adoption myself a few weeks ago, and was told that, considering my age and my OH's age, the youngest child we could adopt would be a 3 year old. That doesn't matter to me, though everybody hopes to have a baby, there is something magical about them (as my sweet Best Friend told me last week, without realising the import of her words!! Ooops!). 

Anyway, good luck! :thumbup: Am thinking of you, and sending huge hugs and kisses! 
xxxx

Missy-PLEASE don't worry about your appointment. Don't go ahead of worry-take control of the situation. Decide that you are going to say, very nicely, that you have been apprehensive about the appointment and explain why. Put the ball back in his court, and if there are still problems, then ask for another consultant. It's not worth the additional worry. 

There's a woman on a local thread that I use (it's a thread for women cycling at the clinic I used), who had 4 IVFs and all resulted in BFNs. Don't want to put you off. But she then had immunology tests, and they found a clotting issue which made it impossible for her embryos to implant. Anyway, she's had all sorts of drugs, and womb relaxants and has just announced a BFP. I really believe that 'unexplained' means that we need to pursue further investigations. We could throw thousands of pounds on cycle after cycle, and end up with the same BIG FAT NOTHING because of one issue which will make it impossibe for implanatation, etc. To me, it's a no-brainer, but even my clinic (super modern, etc.) are dragging their heels about immunology tests.

I suppose what I'm saying is that there is a reason that perfectly healthy embryos don't implant, and isn't it worth finding out why that is, rather than being told, 'just one of those things.' I hope I haven't stirred up a hornet's nest! 

Good luck to you at your appointment-let's hope he is worth this money this time, and that he gives you some answers, because it sounds as if everything went perfectly to plan first time round with you!

Will be thinking of you,
Axxxx

Hello everybody else!! Hope you're all okay?
:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls,
Welcome MTBIM, hope you're stay with us is short and sweet. As for reading the whole thread that is very dilligent ! :) Although some of the hardworking ladies here did manage to backread all the posts, that was a while ago and there is probably 500 pages more to go. LOL!!!! :))

Amanda xxx thanx so much for all your sisterly concern and advice :) I feel a lot better now :) That appt did the trick and once the scare of bleeding lifted off my head I stopped being too ginger about any activity which is a big releif :)) Woow you guys already have the snow? The weather here is surprisingly still mild. Last year this time it was already freezing cold. Did you actually decide on a IVF place and time (sorry i think I missed that) Good that you have a plan cause that's better than being in a limbo. And you know what, really weird I saw you in my dream sort of. I guess I sew the this thread but we were all talking instead of being in cyber world. And I remember chatting to you face to face. Apparently I had met Alun and I was saying to you "He is a really good guy' Isn't that funny?

Butterfly I loved your "Emptybin" quick witt :))) I'm glad you are happy with the move and you managed to try this month. Fingers toes crossed. xx

Dodger I always wonder if the BMI issue is sthg that NHS in UK over-exaggerates just to eliminate their tx costs. Cause I know a lot of women who did get pregnant on high BMI's. I know this girl who was obese, she went on a massive diet (weight watchers or sthg similar) and she lost a lot of weight. But she was still quite overweight when she became prego in first attempt and piled back all the weight loss munching on a unhealthy diet while pregnant. Result a completely normal and natural delivery??? Dunno if that's pure luck or infertility is just tough luck for some. Anyway good luck for this month xx

Purple I'm so glad your parents are going ahead with the move cause that will be so much more convenient for both of you. Instead of being away and worrying you can just pop in and be there for them. Also great that your dad can be transferred to a good hospital with friendly staff. Hope chemo works well. My prayers are with you and your parents xxx

FM Woow you finally made a decision and moving fwd. I'm so excited for you :))) Pls update as you go along. Are you planning to adopt a baby or a toddler. :))) Good luck sweetie, I hope you would have a easy and short process and you could have a early 2012 baby :))

Missy, I am a little suspicious of your clinic too. They signed you on without any hesitation and promised your money back. But after the egg production they pulled out. That is really unfair, they didn't fullfill the promise they gave you. I think it looks like they are not so confidant in what they do. If the other clinic has significantly better results it really is worth you consider the other one. You can change the consultant but if their system is not so sharp all the staff might be less on the ball. Good luck sweetie. I so much hope that your next one would bring you your much deserved baby. xx

Northstar how is everything :) Where are you at with NHS appts right now. Hope your ovulation hits the Xmass holidays :)

Laura xxx Not much to go untill the break Yeeeaaaah!!! I will drop into the other thread soon. I bet the girls there was wondering by now too. Why don't you have a ticker. I keep forgetting if you have a melon or a squash by now hahahahahah!!!!

New Girls, loads of good luck xxxx


----------



## skye2010

Amanda, did you find anywhere near by which could carry immunology tests for you? It is a long list of blood work and I thought not many places do it. That's great if you can get done where you are. There is a list of the blood work somewhere on fertility friends, I could dig it up for you if you fancy seeing it. Funny you mentioned the clotting problem, I used blood thinners starting from the egg collection till they found out about placenta. Otherwise I would have used it untill 3rd trimester. My dr prescribes it to everyone as a precaution so I guess there must be a link between mcs/infertility and clotting issues. I also used muscle relaxant for uterine muscles from the collection untill the pregnancy was determined so that the tummy muscles don't reject the baby.
Where did this woman get her tx? Any chance you could go that route?


----------



## lavalux

Skye, I have a little ticker that counts down weeks, but don't have the one you mention with the fruit/veggies b/c I couldn't find it on Lilypie. I am glad you are starting to feel less anxious. You will be fine. I am hoping that everything goes really smoothly for you

Good advice to Missyt about the clinic. The process is stressful enough without having full faith in your clinic & RE. Not every cycle will work b/c these treatments are both art & science, but there are answers out there & different things to try. On the cycle that me got pg, even though it was just an IUI, I forcefully requested a different medication, a later trigger date, I argued with the nurse when she tried to get me off the table as I lay there for a full 15 minutes following the insemination, and I refused to see one of the REs at the clinic even though he had an impressive CV & success rate because he had the worst bedside manner and rushed through the previous procedure. I needed to be very involved on the process. I had researched the IVF & donor IVF & mapped out a plan. And if the clinic didn't like it or I offended one of the doctors, too bad ... you are paying them lots of money!!

AFM,
Just trying to take each day at a time in the hopes I get to January with these babies. There is much to do, but I can't do it all. Very little social going on for me this year but that will be ok temporarily. I am trying to get DH out of the house with his friends to de-stress. Otherwise, he stresses me out. We really need to have another conversation about finances & budget but I know it will result in a row so I've been letting DH avoid the topic but we have to plan together in advance not just wing it. It is not a pleasant topic for me either but I'd feel better hashing it all out, but my DH really struggles when we deal with money issues. The sad fact is we have debt to pay off before we can move to a bigger place, but if I am going to go back to work once my maternity leave ends, we need childcare.and that costs lots of $$$. It is going to have to come from somewhere and it means cutting back other expenses. I can't do this without us being a team. 

One of my best friends is 34 weeks pg, just got married, lost her dad in Oct, and just told me that her mom is on life support in the ICU after a 6 year battle with ovarian cancer. Her mom will die this week. She will be moving into her suburban childhood home in Chicago & never have to work, but I would never trade with her. I can't even imagine the stress she is under and I feel helpless b/c she is so far away. I can't even give her a hug.


----------



## purplelou

FM - so good to "see " you! I think making the decision to adopt is wonderful news. How exciting for you and your DH. your child/ren will be so lucky to have parents who wanted him/her so much :hugs:

Missy - good luck for your appointment. keep in mind you are paying for this doctors service, and that he needs to treat you with respect and compassion, and remind if he needs it!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - how was yesterady for you, with the strike?? I thought about you at lunchtime - (as directed by my crappy union!) I hope you managed to have a nice day xxx

HA - hope you are ok - I am thinking about you and your family and hoping you enjoyed the holidays xxxx

Skye - did you go the meeting with other mums to be yet?? I hope you are feeling less anxious about everything :hugs:

Lava - I can't believe you are almost 30 weeks!! time seems to have flown, although Im sure not for you! you'll be meeting those lovely twinnies so soon x

Butterfly - how are you doing?? are you still looking into DS?

twinkle - how're those facial muscles holding up? I hope they have been rested since your marathon award winning smile-fest last weekend :hugs:

wooly - are you there?? are you ok??

Northstar - did you get that puppy yet??

madeline & mommytobeisme - :hugs: and to anyone Ive missed

pad big loves to you xx

big loves and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone xxx

afm - nothing to report, CD 3 or 4 (depending on if you believe CBFM or FF - or maybe that's just my rubbish understanding of charting etc) we are going for a weekend away on the 9th (we were going to cancel but my mum insisted we still go as it's before they move here and will give us a break) so DH will get a bit of a relax before all the timed :sex: starts again (bless him) - ttc is soooo romantic isn't it!! lol


----------



## Dwrgi

skye2010 said:


> Amanda, did you find anywhere near by which could carry immunology tests for you? It is a long list of blood work and I thought not many places do it. That's great if you can get done where you are. There is a list of the blood work somewhere on fertility friends, I could dig it up for you if you fancy seeing it. Funny you mentioned the clotting problem, I used blood thinners starting from the egg collection till they found out about placenta. Otherwise I would have used it untill 3rd trimester. My dr prescribes it to everyone as a precaution so I guess there must be a link between mcs/infertility and clotting issues. I also used muscle relaxant for uterine muscles from the collection untill the pregnancy was determined so that the tummy muscles don't reject the baby.
> Where did this woman get her tx? Any chance you could go that route?

Hello! Good to hear from you and so glad that you're feeling a little bit less anxious. Just remember to chillax baby!!! How strange that you dreamt about Alun-I'm glad that your dream told you he was a good guy!!!

The clinic where I had my treatment does the immunology testing and sends them to Chicago. They don't have the expertise to decipher the test results, so you then have to make an appointment with Dr Gorky in London. My friend did this, and started her new cycle straight away at the clinic that I used (she thinks they are fab) and it's been successful. 

For me, it's frustrating that I didn't get past EC as all of this (blood clotting, etc.) is purely theoretical, but I know that I haven't been able to conceive in four years, apart from one fleeting pregnancy that was hardly worth taking about as it mc/d so early. I'd love to know whether A and I manage to conceive bit it doesn't implant. Is the problem with fertilization, implantation, etc. 

Anyway, they do Level 1 and Level 2 tests there. Here they are. What do you think? Worth having them done??

Soooooooooooooooo tired today-CD3 and perod is almost over. Hooray! Can't wait until the holidays now-just been so busy and I need to sleep!! How are you doing now anyway hun? Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!
Axxxxxxx



_Level 1 Tests

Coagulation screen £30 
Thrombophilia screen
(Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V) £180 
MTHFR £75 
Thyroid function test £35 
Lupus Anticoagulant £50 
Anticardiolipin Antibodies £60 


Level 2 Tests

Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel £350* 
TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio £295* 
Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). Price includes testing of both partners. £250* 
DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner). Price includes testing of both partners. £200

Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy
£395 


Immunotherapies CRGW is offering intralipid infusions for the treatment of immunological problems

Intralipid 20% 100mls (IV Drip)
£250 














_


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Purple! Getting a weekend away sounds like a very good idea-I hope you manage to have a nice time together, so that you feel more like DTD when the time comes! 

I went on the march in Cardiff and then a meal in a pub in Pontcanna, so it was lovely. I had Chicken Y Fenni, which was chicken in cheese sauce made with Y Fenni cheese (a cheddar with wholegrain mustard). It was lush a doo! A had steak and ale pie, which also looked pretty lush! To get to the march, we had to walk through the park behind the castle, and found that the gates were locked (gatekeepers on strike!). So, A and I had to clamber over an 8 foot high wrought iron gate to get to the assembled horde (I very smugly noted that I did a better job than Mr Super Fit himself!). 

Thanks for asking-you are the most thoughtful person that I know! I hope you get a Xmas baby to cheer everybody up!

Lots of love,
AXX


----------



## lavalux

Purple & Dwrgi,
We cross posted I think but I just wanted to say I hope you can enjoy some restful quiet time in the next few weeks. I know the holidays and family can be wonderful but.draining so take some time just for you and your lovely husbands.


----------



## purplelou

thanks Dwrgi, I am praying that all of us get that BFP for Christmas!! I know Im not an expert but I recognise almost all of those tests in the level 1 screen - and I had them done at my local hospital. thyroid function - your GP can do (it might be worth telling him you feel a bit tired and lacking in energy then he would likely do a full blood count and thyroid levels :wink:) but cardiolipin and lupus anticoag and thrombophilia were done locally (this was because I'd had a previous episode of chest pain and they tested me then (aged 30) and I had a positive lupus anticog result, so they said if I got pregnant to be retested - luckily negative but I saw all those tests requested on the forms.

I don't know how that helps, but maybe some of those tests can be arranged more cheaply on NHS?????


----------



## lorr1911

Hi just wanted to offer you ladies support, i had 4 miscarriages in the last 2 and half years to get here,but am now due in 8 weeks so there is hope dont give up,good luck and lots and lots of babydust xxxxxx


----------



## missyt

Girls, I think you are all right. I need to stand up to this doctor. I remember my first consultation with him he told me that they could help 99% of couples. And after each failed IUI he kept pushing for IVF because he was saying the chances were better. At the IVF consultation before I started this cycle he told me based on my numbers I had a 41% success rate. Then they did the AMH test and that was when he told me they could drop me at from the shared risk at any time. So why did he give me a 41% success rate without checking the AMH first if it was so important? I'm really wondering if my tipped uterus has something to do with why my embryos didn't implant. That is why I reasearch mayan massage and I'll give it a shot. Apparently that can put my uterus back in place. And I honestly think I have some emotional baggage from my past that could be mentally blocking me from conceiving. Like my ex husband was verbally abusive and would say anthing to hurt me. He would tell me that I would be a bad mother. And my parents were more encouraging of me having a career and being independent than me getting married and having kids. I remember when my brother was having his kids, my parents seems discouraged about their money situation and how soon it was and how many kids he had, instead of being joyful to be grandparents. I'm working with a therapist to get past those issues. But I don't know, I just might give up on the cycles and move onto adoption if my 2nd one doesn't work. I'm not even all that sure I'm ready to do a 2nd one. This is the first year ever in my life I've not wanted to decorate for Christmas or do anything for the holidays. I haven't even bought any Christmas presents yet and usually I do. I have no desire to put up a tree or send out Christmas cards. I know I need to get out of this funk but its so hard. I had so much hope that I'd have good news for the holidays this year but I don't want to go through another Christmas without a family of my own.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck at your appointment, remember that this is YOUR appointment, you make sure you get the answers you need. 

It takes a strong person to see that hurt from the past is affecting the present and to take the necessary steps to heal. :flower: You're going to get the family you want. FX'd that it happens very, very soon. ....(like NOW!)


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Girls, I think you are all right. I need to stand up to this doctor. I remember my first consultation with him he told me that they could help 99% of couples. And after each failed IUI he kept pushing for IVF because he was saying the chances were better. At the IVF consultation before I started this cycle he told me based on my numbers I had a 41% success rate. Then they did the AMH test and that was when he told me they could drop me at from the shared risk at any time. So why did he give me a 41% success rate without checking the AMH first if it was so important? I'm really wondering if my tipped uterus has something to do with why my embryos didn't implant. That is why I reasearch mayan massage and I'll give it a shot. Apparently that can put my uterus back in place. And I honestly think I have some emotional baggage from my past that could be mentally blocking me from conceiving. Like my ex husband was verbally abusive and would say anthing to hurt me. He would tell me that I would be a bad mother. And my parents were more encouraging of me having a career and being independent than me getting married and having kids. I remember when my brother was having his kids, my parents seems discouraged about their money situation and how soon it was and how many kids he had, instead of being joyful to be grandparents. I'm working with a therapist to get past those issues. But I don't know, I just might give up on the cycles and move onto adoption if my 2nd one doesn't work. I'm not even all that sure I'm ready to do a 2nd one. This is the first year ever in my life I've not wanted to decorate for Christmas or do anything for the holidays. I haven't even bought any Christmas presents yet and usually I do. I have no desire to put up a tree or send out Christmas cards. I know I need to get out of this funk but its so hard. I had so much hope that I'd have good news for the holidays this year but I don't want to go through another Christmas without a family of my own.

Missy, how you are feeling is completely NORMAL after a failed IVF cycle. I never thought it would hit me as hard as it did, and I didn't even get to do the dreaded 2WW! Don't beat yourself up-you're feeling low because it didn't work first time round, and you had so many hopes pinned on it, that it is the HUGEST anti-climax in the world when it does not work. No matter how many times we are told that, statistically, we are unlikely to be successful on the first round, a little bit still believes that we will be, as it all feels so right-follicles growing well, scans going to plan, etc. etc. There is nothing to indicate that things won't work. We discipline ourselves to think positively and are intent on only sending out positive thoughts to ourselves. But, when the cycle fails, we are bereft, of course we are. Where is the baby? Where is the positive pregnancy test? It is the pits, it truly is. We have to be so kind to ourselves and grieve for the lost hope and accept it. But, we have to remind ourselves of the statistics that we may need three or even four goes before we get lucky. We have to be so strong as each cycle takes so much out of ourselves, but we have to remember what we really want, and that is to have our own little baby. We can't lose sight of that. 

You have only just learnt that you were unsuccessful; you are still experiencing the side effects of some pretty heavy duty drugs. How you are feeling now is completely understandable, and completely normal. You have no control over it. All you can do is to look after yourself, take each day as it comes and try to come to terms, as best you can, with one failed cycle, and find the strength to remember that few people manage to conceive on the first time round. We are not unusual nor is it our fault.

I sooooo feel for you as I went through exactly the same thing. The first 6 weeks after your cycle are the worst as you are all over the place, and a lot of this is to do with the huge amounts of drugs you've had to take. On top of that is the emotional commitment to it, and you can't just switch off your hopes and dreams! Take it easy hun. So what if you haven't got the tree up or haven't bought the presents. In a week's time, you will feel differently, and in one year's time you will have your own baby, I am sure of it-be it in your belly, or in your crib!!

Be kind to yourself, you will get there. You are not alone, I assure you!

Lots and lots of my love to you,
Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Missy, I don't have any great words of advice (Dwrgi is much better at that!) and I haven't walked in your shoes, but I wanted to send you a thousand :hugs: you are a stong person to have gone through what you already have on this journey, you should feel so proud of yourself! be "in charge" of your consultation! big loves xxxx


----------



## missyt

Thanks girls, I'm already writing a list of questions to ask him. They even called today and asked if I could come earlier because they had a cancellation. I was firm and said no. I'm not adjusting mine and DH's schedule anymore than I have to. You girls are great!

Dwrgi, you hit the nail on the head. I am a roller coaster of emotions. I was inconsolable last week. I thought I was getting better and then I had a break down last night. I think its from anxiety about seeing the RE today since I don't feel comfortable with him.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Missy! I want to punch that doctor for you. I don't think he's helping at all! *hugs* I'm wishing for all the best for you.

*hugs* go out also to Mommytobe, Purple, Lava, Dwrgi and anyone else I am missing.

AFM, I'm still getting positive HPT's, so I called my OB this morning and arranged for them to do a quantitative test on the blood from Monday (the test on Monday was a qualitative). My guts telling me that the numbers will show that I'm pregnant and that my hCG levels are just very low level right now. If that's the case, then I'm going to arrange a follow up test for early next week to find out if my hCG levels are increasing and if so, is it at the normal range. 

ETA: They just called and I'm going in so they can get a new blood sample - that makes me feel better then using the one from Monday. lol So hopefully I'll have the results by tomorrow. Fingers crossed and lots of prayers please ladies!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - I've just been lurking lately. I kind of feel like I don't have much to say atm - I don't have much to say about us since we're on a ttc break right now, and emotionally I'm in a place where I can't really offer much support to anyone else for a while. I'm still reading every post, though - I love you ladies and I could never leave here permanently. :flower:

Thank you all for asking after me, and after my dad. He's doing quite well. They caught the cancer very very early, and even the dr is recommending no treatment at this time... the only available treatments for prostate cancer have devastating effects on quality of life issues (incontinence and impotence are very common), so he recommends another biopsy in 6 months to see if it's advanced at all. As long as it doesn't advance, they aren't going to do anything about it. More and more research is showing that prostate cancer is overdiagnosed these days - many men who are found to have it have such a slow-growing cancer that it is very likely it will never advance or have any negative effects on their health, and it likely would never have been diagnosed if not for the PSA test... then they wind up with horrible side effects from treating a cancer that never would have effected them otherwise... so they are recommending he do nothing for the time being. There was about 6 weeks in between the initial suspicion and the biopsy results, so I had all that time to get used to the realization that my dad has cancer... when the biopsy results came back and the dr recommended no treatment, I was actually quite thrilled that that's "all" it was -it was a huge relief.

Lou, I'm glad your parents are going to go ahead with the move. I had no idea melanoma could recur after so many years. Big big hugs to you.

Missy, I definitely think you need a different RE. This one clearly does not have your best interests at heart. Even if it means having to make the longer drive to the other clinic, I think it's worth it to get away from this bonehead. IVF is one of the most stressful things imaginable, and his sh*tty bedside manner only makes the process more stressful - that is not what you need. I'm glad you're taking some steps to make yourself feel better, just be careful with taking on too much responsibility for something that is out of your control. Even the most positive-minded person can have trouble getting pregnant, and if you see your mindset as a major component of your success, I fear that if your 2nd round also fails, you could wind up blaming yourself even more for something that is ultimately out of your control, iykwim. (Take a minute and read this blog post. It's written by a therapist in Chicago who specializes in infertility counseling and who has been through infertility, IVF and adoption herself. She says all this much better than I can.) The fact that this round did not result in a pregnancy *is not your fault* in any way, shape or form. It didn't fail because of your issues from your past relationship, and it did not fail because you chose to focus on your career earlier in your life. 99% of assisted reproduction is completely out of your control. It is not your fault, and blaming yourself is only going to make you feel worse, not better. Denying or not acknowledging the stress of the situation will only make the situation more stressful. Keep working with your therapist, and if you need to, go back on the anti-depressants. They are completely safe. Since prozac first hit the market in the early 1980s, hundreds of thousands of kids whose moms took anti-depressants during pregnancy have been born with absolutely no ill effects whatsoever. If your dr and your therapist agree that they are safe for pregnancy, then trust them. You are paying them for their expertise, their education, their experience and knowledge - take advantage of that. You deserve to have access to every tool in your toolbox to help you through this. And take as long as you need to before thinking about round 2. It is certainly not a decision to be made lightly, and another month or two is not going to mean the difference between pregnancy or not. As Dwrgi said, it takes a long time to come to grips with the fact that something we all pin such high hopes to didn't work the first time out of the gate. And you will feel much stronger and better able to handle the rigors of another try if you give yourself the time and permission to grieve (and be pissed off) that this one didn't work. As Winnie the Pooh so wisely said, you are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think. :hugs::hugs:

FM, I'm off to your journal next....

I know I had other things I wanted to add, but I can't remember them now. I'll always be around here, even if I'm just lurking in the shadows like a ninja (but I promise not to use my nunchuks on you lot! :haha: ). I love you, ladies. :kiss:


----------



## missyt

HA, I'm so glad you popped in and thank you so much for the encouragement. It means a lot. I'm also happy your dad is doing well. Between my day, your dad and purple's dad, its been a tough last few months.

AFM, I got the worst news possible from my RE today. He is dropping me from the shared risk program and suggested donor eggs. He said I have diminished ovarian reserve. I'm still shocked and confused. I didn't know where else to turn to other than you girls right now. I told him that I don't understand because he told me my embryos were excellent quality. He asked again who told me that and I said he did and then he made some excuse about how he didn't want to give me bad news or something since the cycle was already happening. Then I asked DH if he remembered the embryologist telling us the same thing the day of the transfer and he said yes. So I guess two people at the clinic lied to me. This RE wasn't even there the day of the ET since it happened in a different location. The clinic is big and has several doctors and several locations. I don't know who to believe. I'm just still in shock. I bawled the whole way home. On top of all that once DH and I got home and started talking he asked if I'd want to do donor egg. I said I didn't know. I said all I know is that I wish we could have our own children naturally. Then not 2 hours after we get home I catch him on the clinics website looking at pictures and profiles of the egg donors!!!!! I lost it! I completely lost it! I just can't believe how insensitive he was. That was the worst thing possible he could've done to me right now. I haven't even processed all of this yet adn I feel so betrayed by him.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Missy, Im speechless. Ive know doctors with bad bedside manners but have never heard of such an unbelievably unprofessional doctor. Didnt want to give you bad news??? WTF? Doctors are bound by oaths to be truthful. Doctors have to give bad news every day. Something is not right here. I know that some REs will not want to take on a risky cases in fear it will hurt their success percentages (appalling, I know) but this doesnt even sound like that. I see you live in Maryland. My advice would be to go to the clinic and obtain copies of all your medical records. Make sure you have everything from the embryologist and the RE. Then call another clinic. Say you wish to speak to the nurse or the physician and tell them your story. Ask them to take a look at your records, that you would like a second opinion. Do not make any decisions based solely on this one SOB. 

As for you DH immediately looking at donor eggs, I think he was doing whatever he thought would make everything better. I know I don't know you or your DH but putting myself in your shoes, if I was devastated, I know my DH would do whatever he could to make me happy and to give me what I want. Hes actually doing that, hes taking vitamins he doesnt believe in, wearing boxers even though they "bunch" and switched to body wash even though guys use soap. Men are very pragmatic. You really want a baby and you were told the problem is your eggs. So to fix the problem, hes going to find you other eggs. I really believe that hes just being a guy and trying to solve the problem. They dont get that what we really need is to be held and told that everything will be okay. Thats why we ladies are here for you. Missy, everything is going to be okay. :hugs: Its a mess at the moment; you will get it sorted out. If I were you Id go to your DH, explain that all you want from him at this moment is for him to hold you. That you dont want to discuss future plans tonight, you just want his arms around you. I bet if you tell him what you need from him, hell give it to you in a NY minute. 

Tomorrow, get your records, get a second opinion. AND, call your ob/gyne or FP or whoever referred you to this guy and tell them exactly what has happened. Do not let any other women be referred to him again. But for now, cry and go get a hug. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Missy, I'm so sorry for all this surfacing after that appointment. I know you are very sad and emotional right now but please don't blame your husband or yourself with this. Men and women have different way of reacting to bad circumstances and he might be as sad and confused as you are. You need each other more than anything at the moment. 
As for your RE I really believe before you take any decisions you should do a good research on the internet on the clinics that has better success rates. Than it's worth taking all your results and seeing a clinic who have better results with lower AMH numbers. It is true that AMH is not the only indication but you can take it as a guideline to compare results. Or it could be the older age criteria. Yet what happened in your IVF isn't very convincing to me was due to your bad egg reserves. Because women older age and diminished reserves can still get pregnant if they have a very good stimulated cycle. Basically all your eggs that you can produce should be a good size and they should all be a similar size to give you a good chance of having good quality embryos. Some clinics are definitely better both at stimulation and have a better embryology lab. Even the way the eggs are handled makes a huge difference to the result. From what you wrote your clinic sounds like they are very lax and not very much on the ball. They get their facts wrong and give mixed messages. They are also using a hard sale technique to get women through the door but do not deliver what they promised in the first place. They have taken you on board on money back guarantee and they should have done all the investigative tests they find necessary before they signed you on. Also 6 IVF's is quite many. If they are offering 6 before paying your money back that slims the chances of them doing that ever really. (Some couples may even give up after 3-4, or they might find another reason along the line to drop them) I think a good confidant clinic should rely on it's reputation more than any sale technic at all. From the receptionist to the nurses and the embryology dept everyone should be attentive to your case and have a unified response. This only happens in places where the main RE is very precise and controling over every individual step and every individual woman. You pay loads of money to take their expert advise as Laura mentioned. He can't lie to you to make you feel better. Or not be knowledgable about your case when he talks to you. He has to be focused. Hope you can clear up these question marks asap. Many hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA I'm sorry I didn't know you had your dad's cancer scare hovering over your head. That is very worrying. I'm glad it turned out to be less progressive than you worried about. I really hope this just remains as a scare and he gets better test results in 6 months. 

Lois NHS can do these test but my understanding is that they try not offer it to women who has fertility issues. If they do they limit it to women under 35, who has multiple miscarriages or other undrlying issues. Because these tests and the tx costs them quite a bit. What I find the most frustrating about the whole NHS infertility issue was that they did not tell me exactly what I am offered yet what I can get privately that could improve my chances. Hence at 36+ they didn't tell me the whole waiting process could take me up to or more than 2 years. A friend of mine was 38 when she started. By the time she had her turn for the tx she was almost 40 and only had time for 1 cycle of IVF. Now she will go private yet 2 years of waiting made a difference on her egg reserves. Also some private clinics offer diagnostic tests (chromosome test??) for mc's. I'm sure NHS hospitals are capable of doing that too yet they don't offer it to every mc must be due to budget issues. But it would make a huge difference if they would discuss the possibilities and the benefits.Than it would be up to the individual to chose to get this done elsewhere. All in all women are at a loss of information about their bodies and it takes a long time and energy trying to figure out what went wrong, what can be done to improve it. A simple "Your eggs are no good" is an awful excuse. Letting women wait on a limbo is also pretty bad.
Amanda saying all this GP's do offer thyroid function test. And al the rest is worth mentioning cause you never know your star might be in the lucky house that day :)))
I will comment on your post tomorrow since I am on one of my insomnia posts. I got quite excited that you mentioned all this. The info you gathered is exactly along the lines of what I know and experienced. xx


----------



## skye2010

MTBIM, you definitely voiced what I felt about Missy and DH's conflict better than me. xx
Missy sweetie I hope you get over the shock soon, weigh your options carefully and make a good action plan xxx :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

Hi everyone

popped in for a quick check to c how everyone is going, time is limited at this end as I have an exam coming up. 

Purple I am so sorry that you are going through such a tough time with your Dad right now. I know there is nothing i can say to take away the overwhelming emotion you are going through.... I have gone through a hard time myself with my Dad (who had aggressive cancer and survived) and from that experience all I would like to say is in case you feel guilty for taking care of yourself please don't because the more time you give yourself to remain upbeat and optimistic the more you will give back to your Dad. I will be thinking of you both xx

Missy, I read with amazement at your most recent experience and how it was handled by the so called professionals being paid to provide you with the best service and care. I wanted to first of all say I am sorry, poor lovely Missy, you are going to be ok, there is nothing wrong with you, sometimes life puts little obstacles in our way but one way or another you will be a wonderful parent. Please do get a second opinion and let us know how you are going. xx

I hope everyone else is going well, I haven't had the time to catch up on everyones news yet but I will. Everything is quiet here I don't think our attempt this cycle will result in success but I don't mind, we will try again at Christmas. I have lost 6 cm off each thigh, 3cm off my rear and 7cm from my waist so far. I am encouraged by that but there is a long way to go:) Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Madeline xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Missy - I'm so sorry that you got in with a douche of an RE. I agree wholeheartedly with Skye and Mommytobe. Don't take this as the final answer. This guy sounds like a bad used car salesman. Ugh. I want to punch him severely for putting you through this. Get your records and get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## NorthStar

Missy I'm so shockened and saddened for you that this idiot has said this stuff to you.

ITA with MTBIM in that something doesn't smell right here, you were told in the begining that your eggs were fine and it was borderline male factor, now they tell you a completely different story, and a doctor doesn't tell you the truth earlier to spare your feelings? Please that is just not feasible :nope: Take some time to recover but please do seek another clinic, because this just doesn't sound like a good place to me. You had a gut feeling about it and the doctor that was bad, trust your instinct here.

I was also concerned about this mind body infertility connection but HA put it better than me, this IVF journey is ultimately one of science, if it doesn't work it's purely down to the treatment or a biological factor, not anything that has occurred in your past and nothing you are feeling could affect the outcome :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dear Missy, your RE is a terrible doctor!! no one should ever be lied to to avoid upsetting them. It sounds to me like they simply changed their minds about treating you and now he is backtracking and saying this about your eggs - and that is surely not ethical. I am so mad and upset for you. I would make sure and get copies of your notes so you can look through them yourself and take them when you decide you'd like a second opinion. 

I would agree with the other ladies, it sounds like your DH was just trying to help, do a bit of research in order to be a bit knowledgable and know what to say, my DH would probably have done the same. I am sending you a ton of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: allow yourself some time to digest and gather your strength, big loves xxxx




HA - I am so glad to see you around xx and what good news about your dad. you are right, prostate cancer is so common in older men, that often men die of very old age having had it for years and years and never knew. in the UK, PSA is done much less than in the USA, and when men are offered/asked about it they are fully counselled that it may show something that could be worrying, but never affect them. it's not even considered a screening tool here at present for that very reason. may your dad continue to feel well and healthy and enjoy life for many many years to come. as for not being able to offer support - you already did with your post, so thank you for that. I didn't know that melanoma could return after such a long time either! it's good sometimes to have a break, so take whatever time you need and enjoy your family and other things and we will be here and thinking of you, ninja lady. big loves to you xxxx

will be back in back to write more xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-I am sending you huge hugs and am willing a big warm cwtch around you to make you feel better. What a dreadful state of affairs, but, if you ask me, this guy has done you a favour, because he sounds absolutely appalling-a complete liar who makes it up as he goes along, and that is why he has been caught out so many times. I agree with MTBIM completely-get your records, and go elsewhere! The fact is that with an amh of 0.5 you managed to produce what was it, ten eggs, and that two fertilized? That is terrific, don't lose sight of this FACT! As Skye said, you need to find a clinic that specialise in "low" amh and let them sort you out. You know that your body responded to the stimms, and you even got as far as the 2WW. This guy is a complete waste of space-you had an instinct about him, and as North Star said, follow your instinct. You didn't trust him at the beginning, and you were right not to. What he has done is completely inethical, and I might even be inclined to approach the US governing body for IVF clinics (whatever they're called) and report them for inethical practice. 

In the meantime, this is a set back, that is all. As Skye suggested, do your research into good clinics for low amh, go and meet them, tell them how well you did on your first IVF and see who you feel comfortable with. It's not over for you yet, hun, and this way you will find a clinic that you are comfortable with and who you trust, which is absolutely essential. 

I just cannot believe the crap that we girls have to put up with-it is completely astonishing. Yet, every setback should just makes us more determined to succeed-we will come out of this as truly strong, empowered women, and you will Missy!

Try not to push your DH away-I agree with the other girls, he was probably just trying to find answers for you. He could have waited, but that's men for you-they just don't get it. So, we need to tell them. I would have gone mad too, but I would probably have been looking for a 'punchbag' to vent my feelings and despair. Tell him how you felt and get him on side. Just remember we are from Venus, heaven knows where they (men) come from....... They need to have lessons in our language! 

Am so sorry that you have been so upset, but I honestly think that this will turn out for the best-you weren't happy with this idiot, and now he has made the decision easier for you. Get your records and say bye bye to the little jerk and his clinic. 

Lots and lots of love to you, you'll get through this hun, I knows it love!! (As my OH's classroom cleaner used to say!!!).

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Missy, this is complete BULLSH!T!! Like MTBIM said doctors give out bad news all the time and there is no way a reputable doc would have lied. And anyway, how come you produced so many eggs and they fertilised??? 

Try and look at this in some small way as a positive, you don't have to use this idiot again and you can go somewhere else where they treat you right and you get a good result. 

Also agree about the men - they just want to fix stuff, they don't do this intentionally to hurt but he just wants to make this right :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Massive :hug: Missy
:grr: :grr:


----------



## Dwrgi

Skye-huuuuuuni! How are you doing? I hope that you are not lying awake in the middle of the night worrying about this that and the other!!! I hope that you are managing to rest as much as you can, and I think that eating mince pies is a very good way of doing this.... Plus, as a British advert declared a few years ago, when a pregnant woman was worried about the weight she'd gained, her husband told her not to worry, that she was keeping the baby warm!!! And I'm sure Shirin will thank you for that as it is soooooooo cold here now!!!

Take it easy hun, thinking of you lots, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Missyt,
Everyone has said what I would like to say, just much better than I surely could. That RE is a complete prick (and a few other words). Get your records and find another clinic & doctor you can trust. As for your DH, he sounds just like mine. I agree that they often need to be told when to listen & hold you and shift out of "fix it" gear but he loves you very much & together you will come through this challenge and expand your family. 

Hugs to everyone ... hope y'all have a nice weekend!


----------



## missyt

Girls, thanks so much for all your support. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. I'm remembering the phone call I had with the RE when he called me at work and said that the 2 embryos fertilized nicely and they would be putting those two back in. I asked him if they were good quality and he said, "No, not good quality. EXCELLENT quality. We rate them on a scale of 1-5, 1 being the highest and yours are 1's". And DH recalls the embryologist the day of the ET saying they were high quality. I just don't understand. I think its a money making scam and they are trying to push something on me that has a higher success rate to make their clinic look better. I found another clinic somewhat close to the area. I am going to request my medical records and go there. In the meantime, we are just going to try natually. Its just all a bunch of BS. I've never had such devastating news in my life.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Missy - I'm so glad you've decided to get your records and get a 2nd opinion. If I could kick that guy in the face for you I would. How dare he be so cruel in such an already stressful situation! Ugh. He shouldn't be allowed to practice.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Girls, thanks so much for all your support. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all of this. I'm remembering the phone call I had with the RE when he called me at work and said that the 2 embryos fertilized nicely and they would be putting those two back in. I asked him if they were good quality and he said, "No, not good quality. EXCELLENT quality. We rate them on a scale of 1-5, 1 being the highest and yours are 1's". And DH recalls the embryologist the day of the ET saying they were high quality. I just don't understand. I think its a money making scam and they are trying to push something on me that has a higher success rate to make their clinic look better. I found another clinic somewhat close to the area. I am going to request my medical records and go there. In the meantime, we are just going to try natually. Its just all a bunch of BS. I've never had such devastating news in my life.

You must remember Missy that this guy is a complete cowboy-don't be devastated by his news, as he has freed you from his clinic. You know yourself that the embryos were top quality, and you are capable of achieveing a pregnancy. Nobody can take that fact away from you. I think there are a lot of inethical practices out there who simply want to see the cash rolling in, and not care about each individual patient. It is excellent news to hear that you will get your records from them, and go elsewhere, and get the support and the assistance that you need and would expect as a minimum level of service. 

This guy and his practice is a joke-you are well rid. Remember what the RE said about your two A1 embryos, and not on what this guy is trying to suggest to you about your circumstances. Put it down as a notch on a steep learning curve and move on! In the meantime, have something lovely planned for yourself this weekend, pamper yourself and forget about this nonsense. 

Huge hugs to you hun, I was checking for your post, and so glad to hear you back to being so pragmatic! You're an inspiration!
xxxx


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I feel like such a mess. I had a panic attack last night and DH had to take me to the hospital. I can't believe how hard all this is. I used to be a fun, happy go lucky person. Now I'm a depressed mess and I just feel really old. I hate that I'm being negative with you guys but you are the only ones that understand. Thank God I have my furbabies. They knew how upset I was last night and would not leave my side. I love them so much.


----------



## Butterfly67

missyt said:


> dwrgi, I feel like such a mess. I had a panic attack last night and DH had to take me to the hospital. I can't believe how hard all this is. I used to be a fun, happy go lucky person. Now I'm a depressed mess and I just feel really old. I hate that I'm being negative with you guys but you are the only ones that understand. Thank God I have my furbabies. They knew how upset I was last night and would not leave my side. I love them so much.

It's amazing how the furbabies can sense this type of thing. So sorry you are feeling like this, wish I could take some of the pain away :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Missy - we're all here for you & you can talk to us about ANYTHING!!! xxxx


----------



## lavalux

Missyt .... you are not old and you haven't lost that fun, happy-go-lucky side, it may just be in on a mini hiatus because you are going through a very high stress situation that would weigh down anybody. I am so sorry you are feeling anxious, but I think that is normal. You will feel better when you check out that new clinic and map out your next steps, I promise. But, in the meantime, have a relaxing weekend with your husband and furbabies and try to get back in touch with the more carefree & confident part of your personality. Take a ride, or a hike, go look at Christmas lights, out for dinner & dancing, get a good buzz on & have let your DH seduce you just for the fun of it (or just cuddle and drink hot chocolate ... with some Bailey's in it if you are sick of the sex thing) ... do whatever takes your mind off of this recent mess with the cowboy RE. Then when you are feeling better ... which you will ... you can regroup and come up with a new plan, at a new clinic, but don't give up. They diagnosed me with "diminished ovarian reserves" too so all that terminology is just BS sometimes and used by REs to cover their own asses. Just be kind to yourself. We love you and are here for you!!!


----------



## onmymind17

Missy, honey i dont post much anymore, but i am still here, and OMG, honey dont you DARE let that dumb ass stupid piece of crap make you feel bad about yourself, you need to plaster it everywhere that people can see so that other women dont go to him, what a total jerk, i wonder how many other women he has "Dropped" from the program because they did not get pg right away and improve his numbers!!!! I am glad your going to get a second opinion, but please honey dont let him upset you, you did have good eggs, and you reacted very well, that so called doctor is messing with people. As for your DH, honey i know he loves you, and i know the other ladies feel like he was trying to help, which he probably was, but i also know how very much that had to hurt, like he just dismissed you and did not care if it was your baby only that he could have a baby, my DH did the same thing to me, i felt like all he wanted was a baby and it did not matter if it was any part of me, but after i talked to him i found out he really wanted the baby to be us, but was looking at donor eggs, because he knew how much i wanted a baby and was trying to make that happen. Make sure you talk to your DH and tell him how you felt, he was trying to fix something just a bit too soon. I am sending you tons of hugs, and please dont think your negative, this is shock and sorrow your feeling right now, and rightfully so, stupid little piece of crap, man i would so love to just walk up to him and punch him!!!

All my lovely ladies, i send you warm hugs, and lots of love!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I just want to post to show love and support for Missyt. I can't say anything better than has already been said, but you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Thoughts and prayers also for FM (I pray for a painless adoption, or whatever the Lord has in mind for you), HA, OMM (I just read your blog, so I'm up to date on what's been going on). Happy thoughts for Lava and Skye! Hi to Twinkle, Butterfly, Dwirgi, Purple...oh Lord, who did I miss? I'm sure a lot, so hugs to all.


----------



## missyt

Thanks, girls it really means a lot. I had acupuncture and I do feel a little better. I told her everything and she was shocked too. She thinks the doctor is unethical too and just couldn't believe all the stuff I told her. She gave me some herbs and a book to take home to read on natural fertility. I think I need a break from doctors and medication and all that for a while.

Lava, you are the first person I thought of when I told DH that diminished ovarian reserve doesn't mean jack sh*t! I guess I was just a little mad at him for buying what that jack*ss was selling about the donor eggs. Then again, he doesn't chat with you guys every day that have real life experience and do all the research I do.


----------



## lavalux

All that "diminished ovarian reserve" means for the purposes of these fertility clinics is how likely, based on FSH & AMH numbers, the drugs they give you will be effective. Meaning how many eggs can they stimulate, manipulate into maturing at the right time, and they extrapolate a projection about the quality of the eggs from that. But those tests & numbers clearly don't always mean what they claim to mean. 

I was ovulating on my own, but the Clomid caused me to release 3 eggs the cycle we got pregnant. Obviously, two were fertilized. Either both at the time of the IUI procedure or my RE told me, it is possible that one happened the next night when we came home and had regular, plain ole sex. The cool thing about my RE is that he admitted that they can only control and predict so much (how many meds to prescribe, when to trigger, how they monitor fertilization in the lab for IVF, when the transfer). The doctor can lay out the statistics (which are often skewed anyway) and lay out the options, but the "diagnoses" are just guesses. 

Listening to the initial speeches about donor egg success #s vs. IUI/IVF #s (in my case for a 40 year old) threw me for a loop too. And I'm not against donor eggs or adoption at all, but I hated hearing about it from the RE and especially from my well-meaning husband who did all that research too and it made me feel like he was going to give up on us too easily. But ultimately, we picked a clinic that is so well-established that they aren't afraid to take on the "more challenging" cases. And our RE didn't have such an ego that he wouldn't let us drive the process to a certain ethical extent - within medical standards. For example, he wouldn't let us do more than 3 IUIs (even though the clinics dont report those) or transfer more than 3 eggs if we had done IVF. But he never let us feel that he was going to just give up on us without giving it his best shot (now the insurance programs are another story ... don't get me started). Our RE was honest and a bit harsher at our initial consult, but once he'd managed our expectations, he was encouraging so we didn't feel played. I recommend finding an RE like that. 

I could just scream thinking about how your RE reeled you in with promises & then dumped you from the program, denying the obviously true statement about your excellent egg quality. I don't think 2 separate people lied about that. I think you responsed well in terms of quantity & especially quality. It just didn't work this time, but odds are that it would work the next time. But not with this charlatan!!! Goodbye to that heartless loser. 

Take a break & regroup ... yoga/accupuncture/reading/herbs/natural TTC if you want. Then start fresh with a new clinic. But you will need to be strong b/c you want to find a.doctor that will lay out the "harsh statistics" at the beginning but then be willing to work a plan together. And you will know in your head that "diminished ovarian reserve" does not mean Shit. It's just a term of art in the fertility world. With all the medical science out there, your own body is wonderfully made!!! You can and will get pregnant and carry a healthy baby or babies to term. 

Thanks for letting me ramble but I get really incensed by all the negative and discouraging labeling out there but its worse I guess when they try to blow smoke up your ass to turn a profit. They get our hard earned money ... they need to remember they are supposed to be providing a service and we aren't idiots. We are our own best advocates. Rant over. Go have some laughs with your husband now. They try but are still clueless men sometimes. Give him a big hug & we will give you some cyber ones.


----------



## skye2010

Laura very well said dear. The IVF I had in Turkey had a similar episode like yours Missy. + They put on 3 embies when it was only 2 legally. So my RE here ruled that IVF out as not being indicative of anything cause it was done by cowboys. I too get super angry when drs see the patients as fair game to turn into cash cows and research mice while taking their money. You really want a straight dr like Laura explained.

Missy don't get too disheartened if you think you will come back to it. You have to wait 2 months anyway so do your research in the mean time. Get yourself ready for the next round. Cause the quicker you get on with it the quicker you will get results. 

Laura your ticker is small and cute so I just sew it :)) You are exactly 1 month behind me :)))

Amanda, Dr Gorgy is an x senior ARGC consultant. All the immune tests are sent to Chicago so you are talking about exactly what I had done. Mr Gorgy is a very very good dr aswell. i heard he was good at also stimmulation and transfers etc but he and Taranissi fell apart. I'm guessing over being too strong minds in the same place. Taranissi is a control freak and very passionate over his work. i'm guessing Gorgy would be similar if he is good too. So in the end there was some steam coming out of the place I heard and Gorgy left to open a clinic just down the road. Some ARGC patients do the tests with him to gain time, and some get a sneaky intralipids done there just to be on the safe side and keep it hush hush from MrT. The only reason women don't go the IVF root with Gorgy is that he doesn't have a team, an embryology lab and the staff. Where as ARGC has it all under one roof (xcept the blood work gets done in another clinic near by) Their pricing is very similar. I think intralipids might be £50 cheaper on your clinic (not sure) 
ARGC Immune blood screening (Initial profile)	£780.00
Follow up is either £250 or 350 I can find out. The immunology checks do make sense. They are expensive but it might make the difference. However I wouldn't suggest to do it if you will not have the IVF as well. Cause it doesn't make sense to go through all that expense and try naturally since you are not aware of what's going on along the line of fertility. Having a consultation with Gorgy is a good idea if you definitely don't wanna go to ARGC. But your IVF has to be done in a very good clinic too. And I wonder if Gorgy would do the initial stim instructions for you while you cycle back in Wales, following your progress on the phone or fax. Might be a slim chance since he wouldn't be able to control the whole process, still worth asking.
One way of keeping your costs down with ARGC is getting what you can done in Wales with your local and coming only when it's necessary. They absolutely don't mind where you get your meds, hysterescopy, blood work etc as long as you are there for the scans egg collection and transfer.
I keep stressing the importance of a good clinic cause your stimms wasn't good in the end. We still dunno what happened to all those follies???
Also ask your gp and see what he can help with. Blood work, meds, hysterescopy. Some do, you know. They could at least do your Thyroids, HIV, hepatitis, rubella tests. Which is still better than nothing. And if he could help out with drugs that would be just from heaven.

AFM I'm not stressing anymore :)) I promise. The bleeding scare was driving me mad and once that's lifted I am in a great spirit again. I haven't started on the box of mince pies but I am on some serious Belgian chocolate box, panetonne cake, custard etc etc. I do look like a pumpkin truly but I don't care much. :))

Sending big festive kisses to Nicky, Chris, Twinkie, Padbrat and for all of you girls.


----------



## missyt

Lava, you are right and that is exactly how I feel. I talked to DH again and he feels like he jumped the gun by looking at that donor site and was still processing what the doctor said. We thought about it and none of it made sense. 4 different people at that clinic told us the embryos were doing great during fertilization and the quality was excellent. The doctor that did the transfer told us that and the embryologist that brought the embryos in told us that too. Besides, I could tell the quack didn't have facts straight because when he said diminished ovarian reserve I asked for proof and he pulled up my sheet and said well your antral follicle count was fine your FSH was fine but your AMH and estrodial were low. Now I know for a fact that estrodial is based on how many follicles you produce and of course I could see it being lower than if I made 28follicles. I know a girl who had a failed IVF and she is 25. She had 18 eggs at collection and she has PCOS. Only 3 of hers fertilized. So am I so much worse off because more of mine actually fertilized compared to how many were collected? She was at the same clinic but different doctor. So much just doesn't make sense. This quack I was seeing also told DH there was nothing he can do to improve sperm numbers. I think we all know that is a lie. There are so many things he has said over the past year that were so stupid. Like I had a couple of broken bones in my life and he told me I need to get checked for osteoporosis. I mentioned it to my GP and she laughed. She said my broken bones were from injuries and I also don't have a history of osteoporosis in my family. The only thing this POS RE succeeded in doing was to get me paranoid. I just know deep down that my body can do this and my eggs are still good. One of the reasons I want to use my own eggs is because my family has a great medical history. There are very few health problems on both sides of my family. My grandmother is still living and will be 97 in a month. I've always taken care of myself because I knew I'd probably end up being a mother later in life. I'm not giving up on that. I just don't feel like I'm ready to give up on myself and take a gamble with some elses eggs. I feel like I'm doing the right thing by believing in myself for the future of my future child. That RE can go to hell.

Skye, I am going to go to another clinic. I'm going to call on Monday and get my medical records. Then I'm just going to take it easy for a month or so. How old were you when you got pregnant with Shirin? Can you also tell me about number of eggs collected, mature, fertilized, etc.?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning ladies. I have to get to work but just wanted to stop in and say hi. My nose has been stopped up since I got AF but today I have to observe an autopsy so I'm thinking it's actually not a bad thing to have today! 

I hope everyone has plans to relax and enjoy their weekend! :flower:


----------



## missyt

Lava, another thing I wanted to add, I asked the jerk why for a year he said we were unexplained and now we are diminished ovarian reserve? He said because sometime we have to go through an IVF cycle to get a true diagnosis. Yeah, ok. Sounds like another BS excuse.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Missy - don't listen to another thing that lying scumbag has to say. I hope hope hope that you find an amazing RE that actually has a clue and cares about the people he/she is working with. That douchebag that you have been going is just a vile person.


----------



## skye2010

Missy I was born July 73. I think we are at the same age. All my levels are at a normal level. I produced 19 eggs in my first IVf but only 3 fertilised. They did a 3r day transfer and I knew it wasn't gonna work. Same thing they told me bad quality eggs due to old age :( Than the second IVF I had 23 eggs 11 fertilised and had 6 at good blasto stage. We had 4 frozen. 
Another woman I know in my 2nd clinic she was 41 when she got pregnant. Low AMH and had less than 10 eggs collected dunno how many fertilised but she had BFP in first go. Than at 43 she tried again. This time only 5 eggs collected. And again BFP. + She has a couple frozen as well on blasto. 
Another girl had 10 eggs collected 8 fertilised all blasto. So having good quality eggs that go to fertilisation isn't directly connected to AMH. AMH does effect the number of eggs yet not necessarily the quality. The stimm process has to be really well. All eggs should be stimmulated slowly and grow to be as same size as possible. The trigger has to be done at the right day. 
What bad clinics do is they just keep the amnt of drugs to more or less same level to everyone and don't adjust as much. Everyone reacts differently. Or start increasing towards the end out of panick instead of starting at a higher dose and decreasing slowly. So the growth of eggs are all at a different stage in the end. Or the trigger is given too early or late so the eggs are either already released or too small to fertilise. Basically the re loses control over the cycle. That's why going to a good re with generally high success rates is important cause it indicates that he/she knows what to do with every individual. 
Sweetie do as much research as possible. Dunno where is the best place to ask in your area. UK has a government vessel that investigates and releases success rates. It's easy to compare through that web site. I wonder if there is anything similar in the US. Otherwise do you have any dr friends who you could ask and get an opinion. There is also support groups that discuss re's and tx's on the web.

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## missyt

Skye, thanks so much. What you said makes total sense. I do feel better today. 

Dogder, you are right, he is a giant douchebag!


----------



## lavalux

You are a smart cookie, Missy! Just ignore everything that RE told you. Dodger said it best! :) Also, Skye has a lot of good advice on the IVF piece. I felt the same way you did about my eggs. I have a healthy family history and I was not ready to give up on having my own biological children without trying some treatments with my own eggs. I actually felt more drawn toward adoption that donor eggs if we needed to go that route. I'll tell you though that it is hard not to internalize those negative messages, so good for you that you are going to a new clinic and have a plan. :)


----------



## missyt

Lava, I feel the same way. I feel like its either both our genes or none our genes. So I live in MD and even though I'm 2 hours from Baltimore, we have Johns Hopkins here which my therapist just told me has a fertility program. I just went on their website and this is what they said about IVF success:
"Our IVF program serves a variety of patients. Due to our vast experience in treating patients who have had multiple IVF failures, we provide individualized protocols according to the patient&#8217;s response. At the Fertility Center, our doctors have a particular interest in &#8220;poor responder&#8221; patients and in patients with base-line elevation of the FSH. Many fertility centers refer those patients to donor egg programs. Our doctors consider that the last resort once we have exhausted all our efforts to assist these couples in having their own biological child."
Looks to me like I might be going there for my 2nd opinion. Yes, SGFC (where I go now) is going to get a phone call from me on Monday. I'll be collecting my medical records and moving on.


----------



## lavalux

They have the right philosophy & that commute will be worth every mile!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

missyt said:


> Lava, I feel the same way. I feel like its either both our genes or none our genes. So I live in MD and even though I'm 2 hours from Baltimore, we have Johns Hopkins here which my therapist just told me has a fertility program. I just went on their website and this is what they said about IVF success:
> "Our IVF program serves a variety of patients. Due to our vast experience in treating patients who have had multiple IVF failures, we provide individualized protocols according to the patients response. At the Fertility Center, our doctors have a particular interest in poor responder patients and in patients with base-line elevation of the FSH. Many fertility centers refer those patients to donor egg programs. Our doctors consider that the last resort once we have exhausted all our efforts to assist these couples in having their own biological child."
> Looks to me like I might be going there for my 2nd opinion. Yes, SGFC (where I go now) is going to get a phone call from me on Monday. I'll be collecting my medical records and moving on.

Sounds like you've found an excellent place for a second opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Missy, this sounds very good however it is written on their own web site. So how much of it is true and how much of it is just to sell themselves, it's hard to know. Please try to find an objective vessel to compare clinics. Either through pregnancy or IVf threads, or other comparative web sites. Ask around. Don't jump into any clinic without checking them out. If there isn't an independent government regulator in the US, it is so easy for them to say anything on their website. I wonder if the clinics disclose their numbers to the government. There really must be a place they do that. In Turkey there isn't. That's why the clinic I've been to was brave enough put back 3 embies to me even though it was illegal for my age group. And they claimed to have 60% success rate. I was naive enough to believe it at the time. Untill I realised that 60% rate is even too much for the best clinic in the UK in my age group. So it was totally unrealistic. After my egg collection my re was pleased with collecting 19 eggs and she said "You probably have a 80% chance" It was all bulls.... Cause the next day the embryologists told me my eggs were a bad quality and they didn't peel well. Only 3 fertilised out of 19. I was devastated. Now I know the eggs were simply not mature enough and most were smaller than they should have been.

Embryologists don't know how mature an egg is from the appearance untill the fertilisation process begins and the sperm tries to enter the egg. Only than if the egg peels it's outside shell it means it is mature. Mine didn't peel mostly. I remember when they were scaning me at stimms stage they were poking and prodding the scanner and trying to measure and count all the folicles. They were all at a different location at different sizes. However in my 2nd clinic even I could see with my untrained eyes that my follicles were growing evenly. They just looked like honey combs. When the dr shifted the scanner they just appeared to be the same size. So he measured 1 or two to see where he was but he didn't count or measure the rest. 

The drs decide to trigger depending on the follicle count and eastrogen levels. Eastrogen levels increase as the eggs are getting ready to be released. I think 1-2 maturing eggs can also raise your levels so if the re makes the decision too early when the trigger is given all is released. If the decision is late than the eggs are released erarlier and the follicles are empty. There is medication that re can use to keep eastrogen levels at bay and still carry on stimmulation which stops the bigger ones to release but gives a chance for smaller ones to catch up. A friend of mine had this med from an early stage cause she had lower AMH and she was on the highest dose. She must have responded very very quickly. The re wanted to produce the maximum number of eggs but at a similar size.
During my stimms at the end he kept me for two days without taking any meds at all. Kept checking my levels but just let the eggs mature on their own. Than gave the trigger. I assume that the eggs were growing at a very slow rate and he could control the size of them. 
A good re should have a good knowledge to be able to correlate these numbers depending on the egg size and numbers on every individual stimm. The same person may even respond differently to the same amount of drugs at a different time. 
Also the embryology team he?she works with must be very good at what they do.

Good drs usually have a good reputation. Patients would mention their name on websites. Or maybe your GP would have heard from the patients. Ask around, look at pregnancy with TX websites. If you know any drs ask them. Cause they would have other dr friends who would know a fertility specialist they can get info from.
xxxxx


----------



## lavalux

There is a website in the U.S. to which all the clinics must report their IVF results by fertilization & live birth rates. Can't recall name but I could find out Missyt if you need me to. Don't know much about their fertility program, but Johns Hopkins is a extremely well regarded teaching hospital.


----------



## lavalux

www.sart.org
Society for Assisted Reproductive Technologies


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

You can't get any more well respected than John Hopkins...Seriously. I'm in the medical profession, John Hopkins all the way baby!!! :thumbup: I absolutely loved the documentary, "Hopkins". I was addicted to it!!!

Missy, let us know how it goes today. :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Wooe! Laura that's a great info :)) Thank you hon

Missy really worth checking that website and comparing live birth rates. The IVF BFP doesn't mean much unless since it could end up with mcs. As MTBM and Laura mentioned I'm sure it is a great hospital and they might have a good reproductive unit. Yet still worth checking.
xxx


----------



## missyt

My therapist mentioned Johns Hopkins. It is one of they most well respected hospitals in the U.S. I'm definately going to check out the website. Thanks, Laura. And thanks to all!


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies! Just popping in to say a quick hello. Hope you all are doing ok and feeling good. Been lurking and checking in on everyone. Skye and Lava so glad to see you and your amazing little ones are doing so great! You must be so excited :happydance:

never, purple, FM, pad, HA, MA, dwrgi, twinkle, OMM and all the ladies I missed by name, sending you all lots of love and baby dust!

AFM - Gearing up for the holidays. Trying to take it easy and enjoy this time of year. It can be stressful but I promised myself I'd take a different approach to the craziness this year. I picked up my first gift already. Yay! I usually do a Christmas Eve marathon shopping spree and how I manage to get it all done, I don't know but this year I am trying to start early damn it! I want to sing carols and sit by the tree and relax on Christmas Eve this year. So...we'll see if I can get it all done. Any way :hugs: to you all!


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, Ive been MIA over the weekend, so busy with this and that!

Missy - I am so happy you have found a good place for a second opinion :) it will be interesting when you see your medical notes what has been written about your embies!

Lava - it is interesting about diminished ovarian reserve - you explained it so nicely, thank you. what a shame some places use it as a barrier to treatment. how are those twins treating you?? and do you have everything ready for them?

HA - hope you are are having a restful time! big :hugs:

Skye - you are so good, you write these amazing posts with loads of information! you should write a book on the TTC subject!!

dwrgi - how are you doing hun?? I saw the weather forcast for Wales and it looked sooo chilly! I am not a fan of the cold (especially the snow) but I think it's on it's way. 

FM - how does the adoption process work in the US, how exciting to be embarking on this new journey!

titi - :hi: nice to see you. you are so brave to wait till Christmas eve to get all your shopping done! I wouldn't have the nerve. it sounds much nicer to do it early then have a lovely relaxing Christmas eve :)

Twinkle - I forgot to ask you.....did you have a lovely time in exotic Kiddeminster?? lol. and how are you doing?? I was wondering how the burlesque is going??

MTBIM - I think I saw you were going to see an autopsy. I went too when I was training (Im a nurse) it was quite smelly!! but hugely intersting to see how everything actually looks. what do you do?

Dodger - how are you feeling hun?? Im so happy for you :hugs: are you still having bloods today??

never & pad & OMM - big huge 'ole loves to you ladies, I am thinking of you xxx

to all the lovely ladies I haven't mentioned - northstar (did you get that puppy??) wooly (Hope your ok?) forever, bear and any other lurkers - big :hugs: to you xxx

afm - it's too cold!! I have today and a half day tommorrow then we are off till next week for our long weekend away. I have a few jobs to do at home - like find the Christmas decorations in the loft and get my spare room all ready for my parents so it's comfy and cosy. and some packing. cbfm says low, so we are gearing up for the highs and peaks!


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning everybody,

How are you all? I hope you had a great weekend? How many Christmas trees went up this weekend?? Isn't this a lovely time of year? Titi-I'm glad that you aim to get your Christmas shopping done early-it's hugely stressful leaving it, and this way the thought of relaxing on Christmas Eve is far more appealing! Good luck to you!

Missy-I think that Skye and Lava have given you great advice over the weekend, and I really hope that now you can put Plan B into action. It sounds like a really good plan. It is also so reassuring when you are given good reviews about centres by different people, and this Johns Hopkins sounds ideal. I think that Skye's advice is good re. researching its success rates, but I think it is always a good indicator when more than one person gives it a good recommendation. I agree that it is too early to give up on your dream of having yoru own child-you have to exhaust every avenue before you get to that stage, and you've only just started so hang on in there! The thing is, that all this 'doing' is getting you closer-not doing anything, like me at the momentm, is getting me nowhere and I am hugely frustrated by that. But you sound very dynamic, which is just what you need to be! Good luck hun, I'm thinking of you, and sending big hugs across the pond. :hugs:

Lava-it's so useful to read your words, and to remember how pro-active you were in your treatment. You are definitely an inspirtaion and I'm taking a lot from that. I have learnt such a lot since starting my treatment and know that on cycle 2 I shall be FAR more proactive, especially as my instrincts were telling me that they left my stimms go on too long, and when it came to EC, where were those follies?? I think they had over-cooked and gone. Anyway, I hope that you are taking it easy and I bet you're looking forward to meeting L&L! Lots of love to you, Axxx

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye-you are brilliant! Please, don't ever leave us. So full of good advice. Hope you're okay-any mince pies yet today??? I'm going to make an appointment with my GP, and go over my treatment to date and see if we have missed anything. Lots of love to you, Axx

Purple-hope you have a good day off! It will be lovely to get your spare room sorted for your parents. Hmm, the CBFM suggests that you may need to rest while you can!! Good luck for the forthcoming ovulation cycle-how romantic if it were to happen whilst you were having your romantic break!! Fingers crossed for you!

Hi to everybody else, Butterfly, FM, HA, OMM, Pad, Never (how are you hun? I'm thinking of you, and sending big hugs), Carole, North Star, Twinkle, Keekee, Manuiti, MTBiM, Dodger, Ginger (I know you're out there), and anybody I might have missed.

Me and Him went to see husky racing on Saturday-OMG, the dogs were sooooo beautiful (not as beautiful as ours, though, obviously), and sooooo friendly and sweet. I want my dad to build me a rig so I can go racing with mine through the Welsh forestry!! I got quite sad in the supermarket afterwards (of all places) as mothers and toddlers were everywhere, and it occured to me that I may never be a mother, that I am infertile. I spoke to Alun about this afterwards, but I am 100% convinced that our men don't really get it... He made all the right noises, but still... Anyway, I need a focus, as I always thought my focus would be to be a mother, but I need to find something else so that I don't have this huge void in my life, and husky racing, or golf, or something needs to be it...! 

Enough about me, let's all of us have a great week (Duran Duran concert on Thursday-yay, can't wait!), and let's bring on these BFPs!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Dwrigi! Have fun at the Duran Duran concert. So excited, loves them. My coworker said to me just last week "I thought there was only one guy in DD, and that he was dead! :cry: I had to explain all the band members, why all the Taylors, and what not. I would so be there with you!

AFM, just waiting for the witch. Temps dropping, cramping, sore boobs, etc. I am blessed in many ways, and I'm so happy I'm getting healthier (which I can tell from my temps over the past months). I think I've seen enough positives to go another round of the TCM/Naturapath/Massage treatment (that is, if my acupuncturist doesn't give birth first!).


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG A I would also be so with you there at DD - I have seen them a couple of times - once in the late 80's and once a couple of years ago and that was one of the best concerts I had been to - I was singing my heart out. Don't have any tickets for this tour though.

Husky racing sounds awesome - I went on one of those sled things when I was in Norway skiing and the dogs were soooo gorgeous :awww:

If you fancy a round of golf, let me know! Might be a bit of a long way to go but hey ho! :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:

Also gearing up for AF. Not feeling it this month and had an evap this morning (very faint line after an hour) but will not test again til weds and temps are going down so know that I am out. Not sure what next month will bring and whether or not there will be any more ttcing so I am preparing my mind for the end :flower: Have gone back to the opinion that I don't want to go the SD route.


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, you aren't sitting around doing nothing. Its good to give your system a break from all those meds. Besides you are doing healthy things for your body. I can't wait for you to get tested again to see if the royal jelly and DHEA are working. I'm taking those as well. We are going to take a 3 month break. I've just had it with doctors for now and getting poked and prodded. Duran Duran. Yay!

Butterfly, I understand what you mean about the SD. Sometimes you just don't know what you are getting either. It all looks good on paper but you just never know. Its what I've contemplated when I was told about the donor egg thing.


----------



## purplelou

butterfly and Nikki - I am soo hoping that dratted witch does not call on you both! (can she not understand she is not welcome!!)

Dwrgi - I LOVED Duran Duran!! you will have the most amazing time - I am so jealous!!! lol! oh and husky racing - do they pull sleds with flat bottoms (I mean in this country not on the snow) or do the have wheels, it sounds like great fun, and what amazing exercise for the dogs too!


----------



## purplelou

hehehe - now Im humming "hungry like the wolf" to myself:wacko:


----------



## dodgercpkl

purplelou said:


> Dodger - how are you feeling hun?? Im so happy for you :hugs: are you still having bloods today??

I'm feeling good! I did have my bloods today, and I have to say that I'm so excited to see what the results will be tomorrow! I do have to say that while I'm starting to get more used to needles, I HATE them still! lol My poor DH is so nervous that something is going to happen, but with as good as I feel, it's hard not to be thinking ahead to me! Especially now that we just found out no dingding until 2nd trimester. :sad2:

Purple - I hope those highs and peaks get you your bfp this cycle! I love decorating for Christmas, don't you? There's just something so special about it. Will you take pics and post them? :D

Missy - I'm glad that you are sounding better (at least on your typing on here) and checking out other places. I'm praying so hard for you to find an amazing place that gets you pregnant right away so you can thumb your nose at that horrible idiot! I totally get taking a few months off to relax as well. You've had so much stress from this idiot! *hugs*

Butterfly - *hugs* I hope you are wrong about AF on the way.

Nikki - That's awesome that your body is noticeably righting itself! It's so fun to watch that change isn't it?

Dwrgi - Oh have fun at the concert! As Missy says, doing 'nothing' isn't the right way to think about it, though I know that's near to impossible to change when you want something so badly. You ARE giving your body a break and getting your body into a great position with the royal jelly and DHEA! 

Titi - haha! I hope you get all your shopping done early so you can sit back relax and enjoy. :) I'm one of those really weird people who get their Christmas shopping done waaaay early. We've actually had it all done since September. :wacko:

Skye and Lava - hugs to you both! You are getting so close and I'm so excited for you! 

:hugs: also to Mommytobe and anyone else I missed! I'm wishing soooo much :dust: for all of you!


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly-I'd LOVE to meet you for a game of golf!! How magnificent would that be? However, my OH hasn't got me out of the driving range yet, so it may be a long wait until I'm up to standard! You lucky thing sledding with dogs in Norway. There is something incredibly spiritual about huskys-we heard them howling through the trees on Saturday long before we saw the racing, and it sent a shiver up my spine. It was almost a medieval sound. For your info, my Gwydion is lying slap back wallop against me now, with his head resting on the keyboard. He is such a gentle soul, as they all were on Sat. Anyway, yawn yawn, bore bore. So very sorry that temps are dropping-that is really the pits and so very disappointing. And the cruelty of the evap line.... God, it is such a huge nightmare. I don't think anybody deserves the crap that TTC entails. I am sending you HUGE hugs. Don't give up yet; hang on in there and give yourself a break over Xmas and see how you feel in Jan. Am thinking of you. Lots of love, Axxxx

Missy-thank you for being soooo kind. I know that you have just been through the mill too, so I completely understand how you are feeling too. It is a really good idea to give yourself three months off-I don't understand how people can get straight back on the IVF wagon; it is hugely draining emotionally and physically. You go with your gut instinct! Hm, I am curious about the effect of the DHEA and Royal Jelly (to name but two of the concotions that I use daily) too-the only difference thus far is a huge amount of facial acne-far worse than when I was a teenager. Yuk. Get Miss Attractive in the corner here! Anyway, good luck with your next step, you sooooo deserve some luck in all this. xx

Dodger-thank you for your kind words. I bet you are very excited. Good luck for tomorrow. x

Nikki-so glad that you're feeling more positive, and feeling healthier. Do what feels right for you hun! Fingers crossed for some good news soon! xx

Purple-gosh, Hungry Like a Wolf takes me back! I always liked Relex and The Chauffeur, and thir cover of 'Come up and see me'; although the new CD is fab, and some tracks are as good as their best from their heyday! I'm really excited-the gig was meant to be in June but SLB had acute laryngitis and postponed. So this Thursday is it. Alas, I am sitting too far back to be able to throw my nickers on stage! Ha ha ha, although I just hope that I'll be able to see the delectable John without the aid of my spectacles!!! 

Love to you all, girls! Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Dodger, congrats! I hope all goes well. I think I missed something since I was wallowing in my own misery lately.

Dwrgi, I've been breaking out really bad too from the DHEA. What other concoctions are you on? So when do you star again, February? Are you staying with the same clinic?


----------



## DHime

cool duran duran! I love them but had no idea they were still touring.
I know it has been a long time since I last said hello and I doubt you ladies remember me.
So, what status are all you in?


----------



## dodgercpkl

missyt said:


> Dodger, congrats! I hope all goes well. I think I missed something since I was wallowing in my own misery lately.

No worries! You got your bad news about the same time I got my good news and so I didn't want to post an announcement in here. You needed the time and I figured it would get out eventually. :winkwink: *hugs* Thank you so much! 

Dwrgi - I'm very excited! My mom and I went shopping today and got me a couple of maternity things and she couldn't resist getting the LO it's first present! :D I love my mom. She's so silly but so happy and I just love it!


----------



## Tititimes2

OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all. 

Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;


----------



## caroleb73

Tititimes2 said:


> OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all.
> 
> Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;

Hey TT congrats honey this is amazing news!!!

I know you must be really worried but I hope and pray that this time all will be completely fine for you, things have to go our way sooner or later and I will be sending every ounce of positive energy that I have your way that this is your time.

Hang on in there little bean and stick like crazy :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Tititimes2 said:


> OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all.
> 
> Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;

WOOOHOOOO!!!! That's so awesome and I'm :happydance::happydance: ing for you!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Dodger I think i also missed your news so massive congrats and titi brilliant news and same to you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm going to head into lurk mode now as once again I may be done. Big hugs and :dust: to everyone, I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## purplelou

Tititimes2 said:


> OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all.
> 
> Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;


Ohh Titi, I am delighted for you!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: congratulations!! and happy and healthy nine months to you :hugs:

:hi: DHime, welcome back :flower:

carole - nice to see you, wow 17 weeks already, time seems to be flying for you. how are you feeling?? :)


----------



## skye2010

OMG! OMG!:xmas4::xmas4:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 2BFP's
Dodger conhratulations I'm so happy for you and your DH :))) :dust::dust:

Titi many hugs :hugs::hugs: and many sticky baby dust :dust::dust:. I'm sure it will be a worrying period for you but I hope this time it will be your healthy baby who stays for 9 months inside you and comes out after a very smooth pregnancy. Congratulations to both DH and you. :)

Dhime, I remember you :kiss: Welcome back.

Girls Christmass is coming. I remember last year there were quite a few BFP's around this time of the year and the coming months in spring. I wish all of you to have the little Santa hand coming through your chimney :xmas6::xmas6:


----------



## skye2010

Butterfly Xmass is your next bet xxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys!!

Titi-I am SOOOOOOOOO delighted for you. Wait there:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I think that covers it! Try not to worry and just relax and enjoy every minute. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you! This is marvellous news!! Attagirl! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dodger-congratulations to you too! It is hard not to get excited isn't it? Enjoy the experience too. :hugs:

Butterfly-don't go into lurk mode!! Who knows what the future may bring-a nice man in your stocking would be the best, although feel I should rephrase that!!! Stay with us hun, let's carry on the fight!! Big :hugs: to you! xx

Skyeeeeeeeeeee! Hope you're taking it easy, young lady!!! Lots of love to you and Shirinku!!! :hugs::hugs:

Missy-I am on a shed load of vits. Royal Jelly, Bee Pollen, Vit B12 (deficency, according to my nutritionist), Vit C (100omg), although some claim that this can cause problems with TTC, vitamin E, iron, zinc, folic acid, Omega oils (3,6 and 9) from a company called Paradox-they are available on Amazon. My consultant advised these, particulary omega 3, for egg quality, a conception multi-vitamin and DHEA. Phew. And yes I do rattle!! Bugger, have to go as the bell has just gone! Hope you're okay hun. Sending big hugs to you!

Lots of love to you all,
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you so much! It's all seemed a little surreal ya know? Trying all of this time with no AF and feeling so broken and then to have everything just come together at the same time - it still feels like a dream! I finally got my positive digi today and that just put me head over heels onto cloud 9! lol silly isn't it?


----------



## Neversaynever

Tititimes2 said:


> OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all.
> 
> Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;

:yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:

Titi I know you must be so scared...take each day as it c0mes nd I hope beyond hope that thie is your rainbow :hugs: Thank you for checking on me :hugs:

Missy...thank you too for stopping by...:hugs:

Thanks you to everyone who has been asking after me...I'm not in a great place and have been reducing my time on here and posting less. I do try and keep up and I do think about you all but I have to be selfish and tkae care of me too.

:dust: to you all

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

Titi - woohoo - congratulations!!! 

Dodger - have congratulated you already but still - woohoo!!

Butterfly and Never - big hugs xxx


----------



## missyt

Titi, Congrats! I know you've been through a lot. You deserve it!

AFM, I think I'll be going into lurk mode too. I just need to get my head straight and take care of myself.


----------



## lavalux

I'm on my phone so excuse the lack of jumping emoticons, but major Congrats to both Titi & Dodge! I wish you both happy & smooth pregnancies and healthy babies!

Carole,
So good to hear from you and glad all is going well.

DHime,
Welcome back! Of course we remember you.

Missyt & Butterfly,
Lurk away if you need to but a supportive community is so important so don't go too far. We love you!
Have you thought about a journal? It can be a safe haven to write your feelings & get support. I know Never, FM, and others have one.

Dwrgi,
I'm jealous you got to see Husky racing! I would have loved that!

Hi Skye!!!


----------



## purplelou

lurk away ladies, but remember we are here whenever you want us :hugs: and as I was told several times by all of you....there is no such thing as a selfish post! we all need them and it's good for the soul, so rant vent or whatever you need to do - it's good for you huge :hugs: to everyone who needs them xxx


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Congrats Titi! :happydance: It's always nice to hear an uplifting story.

I understand what the other ladies are saying about backing off posting. I've let this consume too much of my time. I've been so sick and had to go to the doc yesterday. I just thought I had a bad cold that may have gone into my lucgs but then my bp was soo low they ran an ECG, which was fine. The thing is, they took all this blood to run all these tests to find out why I'm so hypotensive and the only thing I could focus on was the pg test they'll run to rule it out. :wacko:

I'm in med school and need to find a much healthier balance between my studies and being on B&B. I don't think it has to be all or nothing but maybe just post in the morning (I love hearing how everyone is doing) and then get on with my day.

Finding a balance now is especially important when we move forward with IUI in Jan. If I'm too focused on this now....But I know I need you guys to talk me off the roof from time to time.

Not sure who suggested it, but I agree with keeping a journal. It's good to let whatever you're going through out. :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

Tititimes2 said:


> OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all.
> 
> Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;

Oh yeah, this is the best news!!!! I am sending you all kinds of sticky dust!!

Also Dodger congrats, you probably have not seen me post on here, i just kind of lurk now, since we have given up on TTC, but i wanted to send you and Titi tons of sticky dust!!

Oh and i did not even know the people from Duran Duran were still alive lol


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Dodger I think i also missed your news so massive congrats and titi brilliant news and same to you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm going to head into lurk mode now as once again I may be done. Big hugs and :dust: to everyone, I'll be rooting for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Neversaynever said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, cat is out of the bag. To you ladies anyway. I didn't want to say it after all that has happened because it brings so many feelings up but looks like make-up :sex: one month before we were supposed to start IVF with PGD.....equals a :bfp: Trying to remain calm. It's really, really early and who knows? But maybe the universe knows better than me. Just maybe. Ticker says it all.
> 
> Not telling anyone really. But had to tell my girls here on BnB. After all, you've been with me from the start. Send some :dust: into the universe for me if you get a chance. [-o&lt;
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:
> 
> Titi I know you must be so scared...take each day as it c0mes nd I hope beyond hope that thie is your rainbow :hugs: Thank you for checking on me :hugs:
> 
> Missy...thank you too for stopping by...:hugs:
> 
> Thanks you to everyone who has been asking after me...I'm not in a great place and have been reducing my time on here and posting less. I do try and keep up and I do think about you all but I have to be selfish and tkae care of me too.
> 
> :dust: to you all
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

:hugs: Honey your not being selfish, you come first, just know that we all love you, if you need to talk you can pm me, i dont post much, but i do lurk.


----------



## purplelou

onmymind17 said:


> Oh and i did not even know the people from Duran Duran were still alive lol

OMM - you really made me laugh with that! :haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

On my phone, but wanted to a huge thank you to all of you! You so make my heart smile and I feel doubly blessed to have you all in my life and for your amazing support through the good and the bad. There is truly strength in numbers and it is so wonderful to have that in this journey. 

Much love to you all ladies!


----------



## Tititimes2

And Dwrgi- I was cracking up in my office! I loved the "wait there"!!! I waited and almost jumped up and down with you hon in my office!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Congrats to Titi!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!! :) :happydance:

Hugs to Never, Butterfly, Mommy, Dwrgi...I know how you feel. You all know that I disappear for a month or so, or only post between ovulation and AF. That's for my own self-preservation. I do follow along most of the time via email though. I'll probably be lurking myself as of tomorrow. :growlmad:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls

I am troubled, and I feel that I am going to throw a grenade in here and cause huge ructions, but I REALLY do not intend to upset or offend anybody, so bear with me. 

There are girls amongst us, myself included, who have been trying to get pregnant since forever. It* feels* like forever, and I am sure you will agree that it does not get any easier as each month comes and goes and still the dratted AFcomes to visit. Yada yada.

I know that I am happy for each and every BFP but I also feel a twinge of sadness because it doesn't happen to me, and it upsets me that I'm not the one who is pregnant. Why is it never me???? Self-pity over, I suppose that what I'm saying is that, please, if you are lucky enough to get your BFP then I hope that you can be sensitive to that fact and try and spare the feelings of those of us who genuinely feel that it may never happen or that their TTC is journey is coming to an end. The prospect of not being a mother when your maternal instincts are so strong is simply appalling. 

I would hate for Baby & Bump to be a website which actively beats people up with a stick for certain transgressions (like other threads), but I also hope that we can be mindful of the upset that we can cause each other, however unwittingly.

I'm really sorry if this has upset anybody-I'm just trying to protect myself and others, and know that going into lurk mode simply to avoid references to pregnancies on a thread which is for those trying to conceive, isn't right, surely?

Huge love to you all, and I hope that you all understand that what I'm trying to say isn't meant to upset anybody. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

A, I hear where you are coming from and feel your pain. As one who feels like they have not been ttc so long (8 months really is nothing compared to some), I also feel like I have the added pressure of my age and the fact I may not have a partner to help for much longer, so I think I am in the same boat in that it will probably never happen. I think that this thread is different to many others in that there are people who have been here from the start and have to watch as people come and go with their BFPs which can be really difficult. 

It is almost as if there should be a precursor that people should have been trying for a while before they can come to this thread as, like you say, although it is nice to see people get their BFPs, when they hop on, get a BFP and hop off, it just breaks you a little bit each time :hugs::hugs::hugs: But then I guess that would move this thread into the LTTTC :shrug: - it is all so difficult and there is no right or wrong answer I guess. 

Anyway, just wanted to send you big hugs my friend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey D & B I do know what you mean & I really wish people wouldn't 'just pop in to give us some hope'!!
Ladies on here have said it's easier when people on here get their BFP than someone in real life but I know that's not always the case.

I do know though that sometimes people have been trying for a long time but have only managed to find us quite a way into their TTC journey, so they might have been trying for 18 months but are lucky enough to get their BFP only a short time after they've joined BnB so it does seem like they've had an easy time of it.

Sometimes people try to be sensitive to us but then we're so desperate not to make them feel bad about their BFP that we spend 5 pages congratulating them!!

I totally understand where you're coming from I just feel we're sometimes our own worst enemies!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - you could not upset anyone if you tried to! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and ladies I agree, I stopped browsing through the rest of the 35+ forum because there were a lot of threads about "Just popping in to give you some hope"

I love to hear about the BFPs...OF LADIES I KNOW :) (by know, you understand I mean ladies who have shared this journey on here - if that even makes sense)

this is such an emotional and just plain hard subject, if you can't express these feelings on a thread like this one, where can you?? :hugs: :hugs:

how is everyone doing today?? I hope you are all well?

me and DH had a chat last night and have decided that if we don't get pregnant by ourselves, we won't be trying any IVF/fertility treatment etc etc. DH really doesn't want to go down that route (and I have to respect that) and anyway given my age not to mention the fact that I am overweight, I would not be considered for NHS treatment anyway in my area and we do not have the funds to pay for private treatment, so that's that really, actually at the moment making that decision does make me feel like a little weight has been lifted off, because I don't have to think about that anymore. so we just have to BD at the right times and keep our fingers crossed


----------



## missyt

Amanda, Butterfly, Nikki & Twinkle, I agree with all of you. I guess I just really had a tough time lately with the failed IVF and on top of that, the jerk doctor that looking back on the 15 months I've been going to him has lied to me and given me much inconsistent information. I guess I'm sort of at a crossroads right now on what to do. As of right now, I don't want to pursue any treatment. Like DH says, I need to get my head straight first. Its really hard seeing ladies we don't know who haven't had any treatment or gotten to really know us get their BFP and go. I do question constantly what is wrong with me and why not me. I know there are ladies that were on here for a while that got their BFPs where I literally had tears of joy because I knew they had been struggling for a long time and that gives me hope. These last few weeks just hit me hard and especially seeing that Dec was my one year anniversary on BnB and finding this thread.

Purple, I think its a good idea you made a choice. IVF isn't for everyone. I, in a way, regret that I went through the cycle. My doctor tried to convince me it was the thing to do that will get me my baby. He gave me a 41% chance, based on my numbers and it still failed. Then he tried to retract and recommened I do donor egg which he said would give me a 50% chance. I guess now I have trust issues with doctors and I need to just go with what I feel in my gut. My gut and DH's gut told us at the first meeting with this doc that something wasn't right. IVF is very hard physicall and emotionally. If you and DH feel you are doing the right thing, then you are. Don't second guess youself.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you everybody for being so understanding! I did think hard about whether to post or not, but better out than in!!

Purple-I'm glad that you and your OH have had a chance to talk about this, and have come to some decisions. It is very hard to get your head around something as huge as this, but at least you both know how you feel. Fingers crossed that it will happen naturally for you!

Thanks Butterfly and Twinkle too-you are all brilliant!!

Hugs to each and everyone on here!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Missy, thank you :hugs: don't forget though - it was that useless Docotr who gave you incorrect information and basically lied to you. and none of that was your fault! he was just a bad doctor. you should take some time but if you go for more treatment, find someone you trust and who will work with you (as it should be in all aspects of healthcare really)


----------



## purplelou

I wanted to add though, I think IVF, IUI, donor eggs/sperm and treatment generally is so amazing, by making this choice ourselves I didn't want to imply that I don't "believe" in it, just that it's not for us. (hope I didn't give that impression) so although I might not be very knowledgeable about these things, and I haven't been through it, I am interested if anyone wanted to discuss it or vent or whatever, I am really happy to listen :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi, I completely understand how you feel, and the concerns you had about bringing it up. :hugs: 

It _is_ kind of a dicey subject. I am definitely in the camp of those who've been ttc forever, who have real reasons to believe it may never happen for us, and who have seen more people come and go on this thread than come and stay a while.... 

That said, though, I think it's important to remember that this is not a LTTTC thread, an AC thread, or even a TTCAL thread - it's open to anyone 35+ ttc #1, regardless of how long they've been at it (note: it is NOT open to people like that pregnant 19yo b*tch who popped in a few months back!! :growlmad:). Personally, I accept that that means there will be people who are here for a very short time. I accept that because I've made such strong friendships here with so many of you that I don't want to go over to LTTTC threads and try to make new friends. But I think that's a decision we each have to make individually.

I also love it when our graduates come back here to check on us and how we're doing. I have no problem with them posting and asking about us. What is difficult for me is when there is pregnancy talk and pregnancy updates on this thread. When it's posted here I can't avoid it, so as a result, if I'm not feeling strong enough on any given day, I avoid this thread because I never know when something might be here. However, when pregnancy talk is confined to the graduates thread (which, for those who don't know, can be found here: 35+ TTC 1st Graduates), I am able to read it when I choose. I know what I'm getting in to when I go over there, so I only read it on days when I'm feeling strong and good to start with. I want to keep in touch with our graduates and I want to know how they're getting along, but as long as I'm still in ttc purgatory, I have to do that on MY schedule, for the sake of my own sanity.

I understand how scary it can be for a lot of us long-time ttc'ers or those who've had a loss(es) to move to the graduates thread right away after a BFP... but I think there is a difference between posting here in the first days/weeks after a BFP and posting pregnancy updates here after the pregnancy is established and confirmed. I don't need to hear about ultrasounds here (beyond the news that a HB was seen), or complications, or how wonderful things are going, or how happy you are, or even how scared you are. There are days when hearing that kind of news is just as hard as the comments from the aforementioned 19yo who posted in here, even when it comes from someone I know and love - that's why I save stalking the graduates thread for days when I'm feeling strong to start with.

One thing I love the most about this thread is how respectful everyone always is in here, and like Dwrgi, I am always hesitant to bring any of this up for fear of ruffling feathers or someone taking it personally. I've been on this thread from its inception, and that 19yo is the only troll we've ever had in here - that's pretty unheard of on any website. There is a genuine spirit of caring support on this thread that I've never experienced anywhere else... and for that, I thank each and every one of you. :hugs::hugs: I think as long as we maintain that respect for one another and that respect for the TTC foundations of this thread, we will continue to get along just fine. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Now, all that having been said...

Lou, have no fear - AC is a very personal choice and it's not right for everyone. Each person/couple has to decide for themselves what they're willing to do, and there is a different answer for everyone. There can even be a difference between what you're able to do and what you're willing to do. We each have to know our limits, and we are each unique. I'm glad you and your DH have made a decision - I always feel better once a decision has been made than I feel when we're in limbo over something - I hope you feel better about it too.

As for making decisions, I ordered my IVF drugs two days ago. :shock: We're still on hold until late January, but my insurance costs are going up at the start of the year so we went ahead and placed the order now. (Basically, there's still time for me to chicken out and sell my drugs to one of you if I want to! :haha:)

Gotta run - i have counseling in 45 minutes and I'm still in my PJs!


----------



## Dwrgi

OMG-am now teaching sex education to Year 9s!!! I have just gone through all the contraceptives and their uses and limitations.

Oh, the irony!

xxxxxxx

P.S. Kids look too stunned to move!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> OMG-am now teaching sex education to Year 9s!!! I have just gone through all the contraceptives and their uses and limitations.
> 
> Oh, the irony!
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> P.S. Kids look too stunned to move!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG I can't think of anything worse :haha::haha::haha: (and yes, ironic! :hugs:)


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Thank you Auntie, that was well said. I must admit it's been a struggle to find friends here. I didn't meet my DH until I was 36. I was alone for thirteen years. I never thought it would take that long and the loneliness was sometimes so unbearable. When I finally met him I was so excited that I could even talk about getting pregnant, having a family that I hopped on B&B and couldn't wait to chat. I wanted to shout, "I'm like you". But I have never felt like I fit in here. I'm too old for the TTC forum. I received a warm welcome from everyone on the TTC +35 but then they went back to each other. I kept on trying to enter the conversation but I definitely felt like an interloper. I understood that people had formed really tight friendships but I just don't have anyone else to talk to about TTC. I'm in med school so my 24 y/o classmates can't really relate to baby talk.

Then I read the thread LTTTC thread and everyone on there were the women I had been trying to chat with. I read how they will only REALLY be happy for the women that are in the same boat. It means that if I were to get a BFP, they aren't really happy for me. It's just a slap in the face of reality.

So I thought I'd try this thread, TTC #1 +35 b/c that's who I am. It breaks my heart to hear the same theme. I'm still alone in this. I give up. I understand you're just sharing your feelings but everyone agreeing with you tells me this is just another clique. I'm an outsider and won't really be one of you unless we struggle to conceive even more than we already are. I don't want that, I don't hope for that. I've paid my dues just as much as anyone, just in different ways. 

So here I am, not trying in December and starting IUI in Jan. I'm in this whole new world that is so emotionally exhausting & I still feel alone. I'm out.


----------



## purplelou

happy Auntie - you said it all so well. MTBIM - you are not alone :hugs: you are a part of this thread. I am so sorry if I made you feel bad, I apologise.

I don't like when people come on this thread (and on the main forum) and it's their first post, to "give me hope" by telling us that they got pregnant at 57 by "just relaxing" or by prayer or eating a macrobiotic diet. I find it hard in real life when people tel me that their daughter is pregnant and here's the scan picture etc etc (it's recently happened in work) of course I am happy for them, but I still feel sad for me. however when Dwrgi pops on to tell me she is pregnant or HA or when FM comes by to tell us about her brand new child (or any of the ladies - or future ladies here) I will be so happy for you!!!

I hope I didn't offend anyone with the prayer reference (or the macrobiotic diet btw)

MTBIM - please stay here - you are "like us" and again I am sorry that I have made you sad xxx


----------



## purplelou

and Dwrgi - I remember sex education at school at about that age, and I remember being in the car with my parents and my mum asking me about it. I said mummy, you won't believe that they told us that a man puts his thingy into a woman!!!!! and my mum said yes that's true. I was absolutely horrified!!! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies, I'm glad it's not just me that feels that way about people coming on and getting a BFP really quickly, or worst still those who "stop by to give hope". 

It is always lovely to hear from Skye and Lava, and they are very generous with sharing their time and experiences and knowledge. But, that is different from randoms giving "hope" couldn't agree more with Dwrgi, HA, PL.

I had an encounter with, not exactly a friend, let's say "friend light" this morning, first time I've seen her since she announced her pregnancy on FB. 

So I duly congratulated her and she said something on the lines of "Yeah I'm just about getting used to it, you know it was such a surprise blah blah, was only off the pill a few weeks blah blah doctor said it would take at least a year cos I'm 37 blah blah"

Now as someone who has been trying for over a year I was crushed, if that makes me a bad person so be it, but that is why there are only a few threads I visit on the forum, because sometimes on the forum I get ambushed by someone's record quick BFP, and it does hurt.


----------



## twinkle1975

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Thank you Auntie, that was well said. I must admit it's been a struggle to find friends here. I didn't meet my DH until I was 36. I was alone for thirteen years. I never thought it would take that long and the loneliness was sometimes so unbearable. When I finally met him I was so excited that I could even talk about getting pregnant, having a family that I hopped on B&B and couldn't wait to chat. I wanted to shout, "I'm like you". But I have never felt like I fit in here. I'm too old for the TTC forum. I received a warm welcome from everyone on the TTC +35 but then they went back to each other. I kept on trying to enter the conversation but I definitely felt like an interloper. I understood that people had formed really tight friendships but I just don't have anyone else to talk to about TTC. I'm in med school so my 24 y/o classmates can't really relate to baby talk.
> 
> Then I read the thread LTTTC thread and everyone on there were the women I had been trying to chat with. I read how they will only REALLY be happy for the women that are in the same boat. It means that if I were to get a BFP, they aren't really happy for me. It's just a slap in the face of reality.
> 
> So I thought I'd try this thread, TTC #1 +35 b/c that's who I am. It breaks my heart to hear the same theme. I'm still alone in this. I give up. I understand you're just sharing your feelings but everyone agreeing with you tells me this is just another clique. I'm an outsider and won't really be one of you unless we struggle to conceive even more than we already are. I don't want that, I don't hope for that. I've paid my dues just as much as anyone, just in different ways.
> 
> So here I am, not trying in December and starting IUI in Jan. I'm in this whole new world that is so emotionally exhausting & I still feel alone. I'm out.

NO NO NO!!!! You're not alone!!! 

I started posting in here when I'd only been trying a matter a weeks and at first it seemed like everyone was really good friends and I wouldn't fit in - I only know everyone by merit of having been here for ever!!

We're all at different points in our journey and we're here to support each other whether we've been trying a month or 10 years!!

If you get your BFP soon then that's FAB, we'll congratulate you and mean it and wave you happily on your way to the Graduates thread where they will welcome you with open arms - there are ladies there who got theirs after lots of different amounts of times. 

If it takes you longer to get your BFP then we'll be here to hold you up, send you group hugs and back you up in your moans about the crapiness of everything!!

So don't go - hang around for a while - you only make friends on here by settling in somewhere and spouting until you're part of the furniture!! (like I did!!) :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

MTBIM, please don't go, Twinkle put it perfectly and I also feel that you are already part of this group - it is like she said, if you get your BFP soon then yes, we will be very pleased for you and wish you on your way to graduates (in the best meant manner) - but I think it is just to say that it is hard to see someone just pop on and in their first couple of posts they get a BFP. I do feel that everyone who joins this thread is made welcome (and should be of course) and it is great to have more people who are in the same boat. 

None of us know when we start how long it will take us to conceive (or not) so we need people around to support each other and it is only as we get to know each other more that we make these friendships. I don't think that any of this is directed at any individuals but more just a point that it is really hard for some people who don't know when or if this might happen for them. It is a place for all of us to vent our fear and frustrations and speak honestly. 

Again, I really hope you don't go MTBIM :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Thank you Auntie, that was well said. I must admit it's been a struggle to find friends here. I didn't meet my DH until I was 36. I was alone for thirteen years. I never thought it would take that long and the loneliness was sometimes so unbearable. When I finally met him I was so excited that I could even talk about getting pregnant, having a family that I hopped on B&B and couldn't wait to chat. I wanted to shout, "I'm like you". But I have never felt like I fit in here. I'm too old for the TTC forum. I received a warm welcome from everyone on the TTC +35 but then they went back to each other. I kept on trying to enter the conversation but I definitely felt like an interloper. I understood that people had formed really tight friendships but I just don't have anyone else to talk to about TTC. I'm in med school so my 24 y/o classmates can't really relate to baby talk.
> 
> Then I read the thread LTTTC thread and everyone on there were the women I had been trying to chat with. I read how they will only REALLY be happy for the women that are in the same boat. It means that if I were to get a BFP, they aren't really happy for me. It's just a slap in the face of reality.
> 
> So I thought I'd try this thread, TTC #1 +35 b/c that's who I am. *It breaks my heart to hear the same theme. I'm still alone in this. I give up. I understand you're just sharing your feelings but everyone agreeing with you tells me this is just another clique. I'm an outsider and won't really be one of you unless we struggle to conceive even more than we already are. I don't want that, I don't hope for that. I've paid my dues just as much as anyone, just in different ways.*
> So here I am, not trying in December and starting IUI in Jan. I'm in this whole new world that is so emotionally exhausting & I still feel alone. I'm out.


MTBIM, I'm sorry that that's the impression we've given you. I don't think that's what anyone on this thread was trying to say. That is precisely why we're a TTC thread and _not _a LTTTC thread. Those of us on here who've been TTC for a long time wouldn't wish our struggle on anyone, whether we know them well or not. I understand you're feeling like an outsider right now, but that's just because as Twinkle said, you haven't been here for long - we haven't gotten to know each other yet, that's all. The fact that you're new to the thread does NOT mean we'll be upset when you get your BFP, whether it comes next week or next December. I think all Dwrgi was trying to say when she started this conversation was that sometimes it's hard for _us _who've been at it for 3-4-5 years when someone who's been trying for 3-4-5 months gets a BFP, not that we begrudge them their good fortune - and it is _entirely _possible to be happy for someone else while simultaneously feeling bad for ourselves. The fact that others agree with the sentiment only means that we know how that feels (and believe me, it feels shitty to feel so conflicted - that's precisely why we come together to share this kind of stuff - otherwise we hide ourselves in a corner convinced we're awful people for feeling so conflicted when it turns out we're completely human). That doesn't mean we don't want new people here or that we want everyone to turn into LTTTCers like us. If us LTTTCers can't handle it anymore, it is incumbent on _us_ to move ourselves to the LTTTC area of BnB, not to turn this thread into a place where newcomers aren't welcome. Personally, I thrive on new ladies joining this thread - if it weren't for new ladies continually finding us, this thread would have withered and died a year ago and Twinkle and FM and Nikki and I would be out in the cold alone! :wacko:

And in terms of waiting to TTC because you didn't find Mr Right until later in life, you are TOTALLY not alone there - one of our beloved lurkers, OnMyMind (OMM for short - hi Chris!!) didn't meet Mr Right until she was 40. There are all sorts of reasons for TTC #1 after age 35, and no one wins any medals because the path that led her here was different from someone else's - there is no hierarchy of suffering. We all have 35+ years experience at life, and a thousand different reasons have led us all here to this one thread.

One thing I've been wanting to ask you (but haven't just because I've been in lurking mode for a while) is what is the story of how you wound up in med school at our age? Is this a second career for you? And though it's totally not with the same intensity, I can kind of relate to you being in school with a bunch of youngsters... I grew up in Europe so I couldn't get my driver's license until I moved back to the States for college, so that put me in driver's ed at age 18 with a bunch of 15yo's in a little hick town in Texas - talk about culture shock!! :rofl:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Auntie, that was well said. I must admit it's been a struggle to find friends here. I didn't meet my DH until I was 36. I was alone for thirteen years. I never thought it would take that long and the loneliness was sometimes so unbearable. When I finally met him I was so excited that I could even talk about getting pregnant, having a family that I hopped on B&B and couldn't wait to chat. I wanted to shout, "I'm like you". But I have never felt like I fit in here. I'm too old for the TTC forum. I received a warm welcome from everyone on the TTC +35 but then they went back to each other. I kept on trying to enter the conversation but I definitely felt like an interloper. I understood that people had formed really tight friendships but I just don't have anyone else to talk to about TTC. I'm in med school so my 24 y/o classmates can't really relate to baby talk.
> 
> Then I read the thread LTTTC thread and everyone on there were the women I had been trying to chat with. I read how they will only REALLY be happy for the women that are in the same boat. It means that if I were to get a BFP, they aren't really happy for me. It's just a slap in the face of reality.
> 
> So I thought I'd try this thread, TTC #1 +35 b/c that's who I am. *It breaks my heart to hear the same theme. I'm still alone in this. I give up. I understand you're just sharing your feelings but everyone agreeing with you tells me this is just another clique. I'm an outsider and won't really be one of you unless we struggle to conceive even more than we already are. I don't want that, I don't hope for that. I've paid my dues just as much as anyone, just in different ways.*
> So here I am, not trying in December and starting IUI in Jan. I'm in this whole new world that is so emotionally exhausting & I still feel alone. I'm out.
> 
> 
> MTBIM, I'm sorry that that's the impression we've given you. I don't think that's what anyone on this thread was trying to say. That is precisely why we're a TTC thread and _not _a LTTTC thread. Those of us on here who've been TTC for a long time wouldn't wish our struggle on anyone, whether we know them well or not. I understand you're feeling like an outsider right now, but that's just because as Twinkle said, you haven't been here for long - we haven't gotten to know each other yet, that's all. The fact that you're new to the thread does NOT mean we'll be upset when you get your BFP, whether it comes next week or next December. I think all Dwrgi was trying to say when she started this conversation was that sometimes it's hard for _us _who've been at it for 3-4-5 years when someone who's been trying for 3-4-5 months gets a BFP, not that we begrudge them their good fortune - and it is _entirely _possible to be happy for someone else while simultaneously feeling bad for ourselves. The fact that others agree with the sentiment only means that we know how that feels (and believe me, it feels shitty to feel so conflicted - that's precisely why we come together to share this kind of stuff - otherwise we hide ourselves in a corner convinced we're awful people for feeling so conflicted when it turns out we're completely human). That doesn't mean we don't want new people here or that we want everyone to turn into LTTTCers like us. If us LTTTCers can't handle it anymore, it is incumbent on _us_ to move ourselves to the LTTTC area of BnB, not to turn this thread into a place where newcomers aren't welcome. Personally, I thrive on new ladies joining this thread - if it weren't for new ladies continually finding us, this thread would have withered and died a year ago and Twinkle and FM and Nikki and I would be out in the cold alone! :wacko:
> 
> And in terms of waiting to TTC because you didn't find Mr Right until later in life, you are TOTALLY not alone there - one of our beloved lurkers, OnMyMind (OMM for short - hi Chris!!) didn't meet Mr Right until she was 40. There are all sorts of reasons for TTC #1 after age 35, and no one wins any medals because the path that led her here was different from someone else's - there is no hierarchy of suffering. We all have 35+ years experience at life, and a thousand different reasons have led us all here to this one thread.
> 
> One thing I've been wanting to ask you (but haven't just because I've been in lurking mode for a while) is what is the story of how you wound up in med school at our age? Is this a second career for you? And though it's totally not with the same intensity, I can kind of relate to you being in school with a bunch of youngsters... I grew up in Europe so I couldn't get my driver's license until I moved back to the States for college, so that put me in driver's ed at age 18 with a bunch of 15yo's in a little hick town in Texas - talk about culture shock!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Awwww HA your so sweet, and your right, i did not meet my DH until way later in life, i was actually 39 when i met him, the day i turned 40 was the day we went to get the marriage license, and i dont regret waiting for him on min. Mommy to be is me, you are more than welcome here on this thread, you just have to jump on in, it takes a while for us to remember the new ladies, and its much easier to remember if your popping on and posting. I have been lurking on her for a while now, i used to activly post, but have taken a step back since we have decided to quit TTC. It is much better for me now, although i still have my moments, like last night, i was hanging our stockings up on the wall, and i saw the one we bought last year for a baby, we had such high hopes that we would get pg, and seeing that last night was a little stab to my heart. I am so very happy and excited whenever i see someone on here get their bfp, the only ones i have a problem with are the ones that cry that it did not happen the first month of trying, eesh. Never feel like you cant post or talk about anything with these ladies, they are the most wonderful loving women, i have ever had the honor to talk to. My prayers for you are that you get your bfp very soon, i will be so happy for you knowing that you wont have to suffer the way some of us on here have to. Please give these ladies another chance, i know you will just love them, the same way i do!!


----------



## missyt

MTBIM, I'm sorry if I offended you. That wasn't the intention. I just have been going through a tough time recently with the failed IVF and all and this is kind of my escape to be with women who understand what is going on with me. I hope you do stay and post a lot. That is how we've all gotten to know each other, the people who have been here for a while. Like Butterfly said, it isn't directed at any one person its just a general comment and we were able to relate in some way. I didn't meet DH until I was 34 and got married at 35. I was stuck in a verbally abusive relationship for several years to a man who'd be a horrible father so I understand and I can relate to you meeting DH later in life. I think one thing that helps us to get know each other is by our signatures. Its an easy way to make a connection and communicate with someone who may be in the exact (or close to) same boat you are in. I know I felt relieved when I saw other women on here had younger men, like me. If anything has made me feel old, its this TTC and the stats on women over 35. I think you do fit in here and should stay here. I think that most of us would agree that we want to know MORE about you and your situation.


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
I just want to join y'all in telling MTBIM to stay and not to go. It takes some time to develop relationships on this thread, but it is so incredibly worth it. Everything has been expressed so well on all sides of this sensitive subject and I just wanted to say (on behalf of someone who came on here after only trying for a few months and going through a few treatment cycles before conceiving), that I really don't know if I would be where I am today if I hadn't had the huge emotional support and help/advice from the girls on this thread. Also, I met my husband when I was almost 37 and got married at 38 so I was a "late bloomer" too. 

I still feel that support on here even though I know my posts may sometimes cause conflicting feelings .... and I totally know what those feel like because I've had them myself! I try to be sensitive in what I write but am not perfect and probably mess up despite the best of intentions sometimes, but the friends here are genuine and forgiving. This place (and the TTC1st 35+ graduates thread) is where I feel most at home and I've lurked on many a site/thread feeling like an outsider, but I just haven't felt inclined to get personally involved anywhere else so it's partially on me (and because there are some truly mean and superficial people out there!).

I really feel as close to the girls here as I do many of my close friends off the board (sometimes closer). I feel everyone's joy, pain, struggle, excitement, fears and appreciate the courage and wit that I find on here daily. Anyway, all this to say, please stick it out MTMIM, roll up your sleeves and join in, and know that we all need community. Lots of love to everyone!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hey ladies:

I'm just loving the honesty of people's postings today. This is "real talk." As HA mentioned, this is the only thread around for TTC #1. While us long termers have developed knowledge of each other's situations over the time, it's not a LTTTC thread. I remember last August posting here after I'd read the thread from post #1 to current. :haha: By the time I'd posted, I felt like I knew everyone already! 

Sure, it's true that I'm going to be more excited over Skye or Lava, or Titi or Pablo to get a BFP than someone who's just started to post a month ago, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to be happy for them. 

Also, it's true that there is this delicate balance between announcing your BFP to people who've shared your struggle, and sort of making it uncomfortable for the non BFP posters to stay engaged in the thread. It's a tough one to figure out. I usually take the break because I get so excited about the possibilities during the TWW that I'm just dashed when AF is here. It usually takes me a couple of days to get excited again about the possibility that "this might be the month." :flower: And yes, some months/days are worse than others. Some days I get angry at my BFF going on about her boys. Some days it's a sliver in my heart to read about growing baby bumps on BnB. Some days I am angry at God, and I wail at the unfairness of it all. It's a crapshoot, how I'm going to feel at any given time. 

As an aside--any of the year+ posters here also on LTTTC?

AFM: Temp drop (again) today, so it's all over but the crying. ](*,) Stopped the progesterone in an effort to hurry AF along.


----------



## Mbababy

I come on this thread almost daily and secretly root for all of you. One of the reasons I almost never post is because I don't know how to hide my tickers, and I don't want to upset anyone.

The recent "super honest" posts have really struck a cord with me, though. I'm all about honesty (and if you knew me in real life, you'd know that), but I'm a bit taken back by some of the honest posts written here. HA is right...this is not a LTTTC thread...and so it makes perfect sense that *some* extremely lucky people over 35 may come in here and get their BFP quicker than others. I won't even pretend to know what some of you have gone through, but I think it's sad that happiness can only be felt for those you "know". Aren't/weren't we all women who are over 35 and TTC #1? Isn't that the title of this thread?

I guess rooting on even in private isn't welcome here from some of us :nope:

I do wish you the best of luck, ladies. I sincerely hope that you are all successful in your TTC journey :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mbababy said:


> I come on this thread almost daily and secretly root for all of you. One of the reasons I almost never post is because I don't know how to hide my tickers, and I don't want to upset anyone.
> 
> The recent "super honest" posts have really struck a cord with me, though. I'm all about honesty (and if you knew me in real life, you'd know that), but I'm a bit taken back by some of the honest posts written here. HA is right...this is not a LTTTC thread...and so it makes perfect sense that *some* extremely lucky people over 35 may come in here and get their BFP quicker than others. I won't even pretend to know what some of you have gone through, but* I think it's sad that happiness can only be felt for those you "know". *Aren't/weren't we all women who are over 35 and TTC #1? Isn't that the title of this thread?
> 
> I guess rooting on even in private isn't welcome here from some of us :nope:
> 
> I do wish you the best of luck, ladies. I sincerely hope that you are all successful in your TTC journey :hugs:

I don't think that's what anyone meant. It's more like the difference between an acquaintance at work with whom you talk on occasion getting pg and your very best friend since childhood getting pg - you are happy for the acquaintance in a "that's nice - how exciting for her" kind of way, and you're super excited over the moon for your best friend... that's just human nature, to be more excited for the person you know well than for the acquaintance. 

Now some of us _have _said that another woman's BFP (_any _other woman's BFP, whether close friend or casual acquaintance) can sometimes sting on a personal level. To clarify, that does NOT mean we're not happy for that other woman. It just means that we are happy for her AND we wonder when will it be our turn - not because we are under any illusion that life is fair and I have been waiting longer therefore it's my turn, not hers; but because her relatively fast (compared to some) BFP underscores just how long some of us have been trying, and that realization is painful and frightening. That is all. It in no way diminishes our feelings toward or happiness for the other woman. Think of it this way - if we were all here because it was a cancer support thread, and I had breast cancer and had a lumpectomy and 6 weeks of radiation and then was done, and you had pancreatic cancer and had already two surgeries and 6 months of chemo and had lost all your hair and was vomiting all the time and yet still had no end of treatment in sight, when I got my "all clear" you'd be happy for me that I was done, and you'd simultaneoulsy be terrified for yourself that you will never be cured - does that make sense? No matter how long anyone on this thread has been trying, we are all here to support each other and we all want each of us to have a baby. I think we're all mature enough to recognize that every person is not going to have the same emotional reaction to an event. That doesn't mean one person is "wrong" and the other is "right", it just means we're each individual and complex humans. 

If you want to post in here more often (and I hope you do - I can't believe you're halfway to your due date already!) and want to hide your siggy, first of all, thank you for being so sensitive toward others. Hiding your siggy is pretty easy - if you're typing your reply in the "Go Advanced" option, just under the typing window (surely there's a better word for it than that? :shrug:) are the "submit" and "preview" buttons... just below those are the Additional Options, and the first option is "Show your signature" - if you uncheck that box, your siggy won't appear on that post. I hope that helps. :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Nikki Leigh said:


> As an aside--any of the year+ posters here also on LTTTC?
> 
> AFM: Temp drop (again) today, so it's all over but the crying. ](*,) Stopped the progesterone in an effort to hurry AF along.

Nope. I poke around in there every once in a while, but I always come back here because of the age thing. Not that infertility is easy when you're younger, but being 37 (edit: I'm 38! I must be in denial! Either that or it's Alzheimers, just underlining how old I am! :jo: )certainly adds extra urgency to my situation - a 25yo doesn't have that same fear. Plus, they wouldn't understand our references to Duran Duran and Wham and other old-school hotties! :haha: I lurk in the recurrent miscarriage thread, too, but again, I always feel like this is home to me because deep down I think there's no medical reason for my miscarriages other than random shitty luck striking us with unusual frequency - I truly believe that one of these days I'm going to pop out a decent egg with 23 chromosomes - no more, no less! :growlmad: So yeah, I guess I keep myself mostly here because I feel like my biggest hurdle to ttc is my age. :shrug:

I'm sorry AF is on her way. :hugs: Lurk if you need to, but don't stay away too long. :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm on the Bellys to Bumps thread over in LTTTC as my weight is as big an issue for me as my age. 

You see we're learning stuff about each other all the time - HA where in Europe did you grow up??

Maybe I should have more helpful stuff in my signature - rather than just my love of Christmas??!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Mbababy said:


> I come on this thread almost daily and secretly root for all of you. One of the reasons I almost never post is because I don't know how to hide my tickers, and I don't want to upset anyone.
> 
> The recent "super honest" posts have really struck a cord with me, though. I'm all about honesty (and if you knew me in real life, you'd know that), but I'm a bit taken back by some of the honest posts written here. HA is right...this is not a LTTTC thread...and so it makes perfect sense that *some* extremely lucky people over 35 may come in here and get their BFP quicker than others. I won't even pretend to know what some of you have gone through, but I think it's sad that happiness can only be felt for those you "know". Aren't/weren't we all women who are over 35 and TTC #1? Isn't that the title of this thread?
> 
> I guess rooting on even in private isn't welcome here from some of us :nope:
> 
> I do wish you the best of luck, ladies. I sincerely hope that you are all successful in your TTC journey :hugs:

Mbababy - I just want to say that I have been on this thread now for over a year. Some know my story. Some maybe not as much. You are absolutely right that we are all of us in the unique world of over 35 TTC #1. As I said to Dwgi earlier in a private PM, it is such a unique experience being over 35, knowing the odds, and wondering if we'll ever get to hold our first child. So, yes, that is the reason we are all here.

And I do think many of us are truly happy and appreciative of anyone who takes the time to come here and share her experience and support everyone else. For me, it doesn't matter whether it takes a month or more - I understand why this thread was created and I respect that. And I appreciate you rooting any one of us on in this journey.

The only other thing I want to say is this. HA is right that this is a very, very individual journey for each of us. And we will all experience things here on this thread and things that happen to us in every day life differently - whether its a ticker or hearing about someone's BFP, seeing a pregnant woman walking down the street or a mother and child. It is our own individual experience and it is part of this TTC journey. But we are also grown women. And I think we have to me mindful of what we can and cannot take and do what we need to to take care of ourselves emotionally while still respecting the reasons for this thread. For me, after my loss in May, it meant lurking, or staying away for a bit or skipping over a message I was not quite ready to read. It is a decision that we, as grown women, have to make for ourselves.

No one here can be sensitive to everyone's individual needs at every given moment because we don't know what someone is or is not ready to read or see on any given day. But we can try to be sensitive in general. I do think that extended discussions about ongoing pregnancies should be avoided because it can be very difficult to hear when you are in the TTC phase - and that is the reason for this thread (support for the TTC phase). I do not mind, however, having one of our Graduates popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing or seeing their pregnancy tickers. I also strongly believe that anyone that has been here sharing and supporting with the rest of us - no matter how long, should, without fear of offending anyone, feel comfortable announcing a BFP. And I hope that those BFPs will continue to be celebrated (as my recent one was so lovingly) by us all. It is, after all, the reason we are all here in the first place.

And, well, that's my two cents.


----------



## FutureMommie

I must admit that I have shared Dwgi's same thoughts via PM. It's not that we don't appreciate and love the fact that that graduates check in on us because let's face it we need all the support we can get but sometimes it gets hard. I've been ttc for 4 years now and have never even had a false bfp and some days I stay away because like HA said I don't know what I might see. That's how I handle it. Tickers dont bother me in fact it helps me to stay on top of people like Lava who have been so kind and supportive of me. I think the thing that is hardest for us is hearing about the pg symptoms. I vist the Graduate thread when like HA I'm having a good day there are so many friends that have gotten their bfps and I was with them every step. 

Ladies this is a great thread and as long as we are thoughtful and considerate of each other it will remain that way!

Mbaby- we still want you to visit and root for us, we really do appreciate it and we appreciate the fact that you cared enough to want to hide your ticker.


----------



## FutureMommie

MTBIM- please don't leave us! There is so much support I just think you have given us time! So think about given us another try, we really do ROCK,


----------



## missyt

I like it when Skye and Lava stop by because they give me good advice and keep me sane. 

Mbaby, I wish you would give your 2 cents. I see you are from VA. I'm in the DC metro area. I'm very curious what clinic you went to. I may be shopping around for a new one come the New Year. Especially since I had a horrible experience with the RE I had. 

My dog's vet called today to check on his allergies. It made me realize that the vet cares more about my dogs than my RE cared about me. He never called me to check on me and the 2 times he did call, the first he gave me someone else's test results and the 2nd time was when he told me I had excellent quality eggs but then denied ever having that conversation with me when I saw him in person.


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> You see we're learning stuff about each other all the time - HA where in Europe did you grow up??

In the Netherlands! :happydance: My dad got transferred there for his job when I was little, and I came back to the States when I was 18. Dad got transferred back over here shortly thereafter. We lived right on the Schelde river in Zeeland, in the southwestern bit of NL, about 20 min from the Belgian border. In fact, my sisters and I went to school in Antwerp because it was the nearest English-language school. I loved it there and would move back in a heartbeat - I keep hoping that one day DH will get transferred there for his job! :haha: Having spent my formative years there, my world-view on many topics tends to be more European than American.... My Dutch is still pretty good after all these years because I have a couple of Dutch friends over here who are patient enough to let me torture them/use it with them. :haha: 



missyt said:


> My dog's vet called today to check on his allergies. It made me realize that the vet cares more about my dogs than my RE cared about me. He never called me to check on me and the 2 times he did call, the first he gave me someone else's test results and the 2nd time was when he told me I had excellent quality eggs but then denied ever having that conversation with me when I saw him in person.

That dr is officially a turd sandwich. Really. There's no excuse for his actions. You're better off without him. :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi MTBIM, I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are feeling alone, its an awful feeling. 

I am very new to this thread as well and I didn't realise it was focused on people who had been trying for a long time, I can imagine that this brings its own stresses and I hope I have not been insensitive to anyone here and if I have I certainly apologise. 

I really enjoyed our chat the other night and I would love to get to know you better so I hope you will feel free to msg me if you feel like a chat:) 

all the best to everyone:)

Madeline xx


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

I have been stalking a little lately to see how everyone is doing and there seems to be so much going on. FM I completely understand your decision to move onto adoption this is something that I had started to discuss with DH in the summer and I was totally for but he wasn't so keen. I do not think that being a parent is all about your eggs and his sperm it is so much more than that. So many people out there have babies yet are shocking parents. Being a parent is all about being unselfish and giving unconditional love and I know that you have that in endless bounds. It seems like things are moving forwards already and look forward to hearing how things develop for you.

Missy, HA I want you to know that you are always in my heart and I am supporting you every step on the way on your journey and praying that your sticky BFP is just around the corner. Missy I do empathise with you regarding bad doctors as I have had a couple on my journey and it really does drag you down and get you angry as we put so much in their hands and not all really get just how important this is to us. Good for you to go find the right doctor for you and DH, they are out there just make sure you are completely comfortable with them before you agree to next steps. Remember to push them and ask the right questions for you, it is like an interview to see if they get the job of looking after you.

AFM I was wanting to post yesterday and then I must admit that I stopped after seeing Drgwi's post. Whilst on one side I can understand your feelings of upset about hearing about BFP's as I used to think at times why can't that be me, why do I never get a BFP. The other side of me was genuinely upset as I have been a member here for quite some time and have seen many ladies come and go and the ones who got their BFP's were in general the ones who joined after me but when it came down to it I didn't mind hearing the pregnancy updates. In fact i looked forward to hearing about Rebekah especially as she really inspired me and kept me going in times of deep sadness, this was a lady who had been TTC for such a long time through so much treatment and a loss of a dear son yet kept going and then succeeded. She never gave up and that helped me. It took me nearly 3 years after coming off the BCP to get my sticky BFP in that time I did many medicated cycles, 2 IVF's and suffered 1 loss and I too never got a natural BFP until this summer. There have been many ladies who joined us on this journey on this thread that shared their pregnancy experiences and I loved that we were such a great group of ladies that we embraced that and supported each other, after all some of us may get pregnant but to be honest pregnancy can be just as scary as TTC expecially for those of us who have suffered a loss as you never quite relax and are always worried that it might go wrong and in these times you need the friendships you have made. I know that there is the graduates thread but I myself have not felt completely comfortable on there as do not feel that I have so much in common with them yet, this may change when I am at a later stage in my pregnancy but for now I feel like I have a closer affinity to you ladies. I have been through your pain and know what it is like to feel like it will never happen and feel lost but I genuinely loved to pop in and see how you were doing and also share my news. 

We never wish to hurt anyones feelings we are all here to support each other through everything that we go through. I now feel kinda lost as not comfortable in the graduates and now feel like I don't belong here.


----------



## purplelou

Madeline said:


> hi MTBIM, I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are feeling alone, its an awful feeling.
> 
> I am very new to this thread as well and I didn't realise it was focused on people who had been trying for a long time, I can imagine that this brings its own stresses and I hope I have not been insensitive to anyone here and if I have I certainly apologise.
> 
> I really enjoyed our chat the other night and I would love to get to know you better so I hope you will feel free to msg me if you feel like a chat:)
> 
> all the best to everyone:)
> 
> Madeline xx

 Hi Madeline - I am a newer person to the thread too. the ladies here have been wonderful with with advice and support for me although we have only been trying for less than one year, but I am 39 (40 in a few short months) and feel like time is ticking away from me. I didn't meet my DH till later in life also, although Im so glad I DID meet him :) I just hope we didn't leave it to late to try. now Ive babbled a bit there but the point of my post was to say that this isn't a thread for ladies who are LTTTC only, but all of us who are over 35 and ttc our first child. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

carol - I think the other ladies have said it better than me, but everyone has said that "the graduates" are welcome here, it's nice to see how you ladies are doing and obviously you were friends with some here for such a long time, it would be horrid if you were not able to be in touch and chat. obviously we cannot help with pregnancy related issues, because none of us are.... big :hugs: to you xx


----------



## purplelou

Mbaby - I feel like it's the "people I know" part of my post you have picked up on, and I apolgise if I offended you with that, it was not meant that way at all. I did try to clarify before. Obviously I don't really "know" any of you, and even since I joined there have been people come and go. I read every page of the thread (like a mad stalker) so I did feel like I "knew" all of you (which is probably a bit creepy when you think about it) I got quite obsessed, for example I cried when I read about Mommy's angel's BFP (and I hadn't even spoken with her) anyway the point of all this waffle is that appreciate any cheering on or rooting anyone wants to do for me/us, but it's those people who pop in, and it's their first post and they tell us not to give up hope becuase it happened for them. I can appreciate they are overwhelmed with joy (as we all would be) and want to share their news but it isn't helpful to me personally. (and I have a feeling that it's mentioned somewhere in the guidelines on the forum about announcing BFPs) - If anything it makes me feel more of a failure that I haven't managed a pregnancy yet that was sticky (since it's what our bodies are designed to do)

I am grateful you are rooting for us - thank you xxx you should feel welcome and free to visit anytime xxx


afm - I feel like I'll not go on about this anymore, sorry ladies - I just realised I made a whole lot of posts on the subject (Note to self - shush!)

I spoke to my mum last night, the contracts are being exchange on the house tomorrow with a completion/moving date of the 19th December. they had a letter from the consultant at the hospital as they were due to go on holiday next week and obviously can't go, so the Doctor sent them a letter they could send to their insurance company - she read it out to me on the phone and it says something a little different to what they had been told before, in that she thinks it may be a renal (kidney) cancer that has spread - bit shitty really (sorry for the language) because my dad only has one kidney (from birth) :(


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear everybody, I knew I would be throwing a grenade but like I said I didn't wish to offend anybody by what I wrote. I know that a number of members had expressed over the last months their upset over certain posts and it didn't seem right to me that people who genuinely need this thread for advice and support should go into lurk mode to avoid being confronted by what they avoid in real life.

My main grievance was that, in the time that I have been on here, there have been a few occasions when new members have posted, with obvious symptoms of pregnancy and then, days later, announce that they ARE indeed pregnant and then move on to graduates, and we never hear of them again. It's almost as if this is considered a thread to post on for support in finding out they are actually pregnant and then go-we help them with lots of love and support to tackle the days before testing and then they disappear. What comes across is a lack of regard for those of us who have been on here for a long time, and are still desperately waiting for our BFPs. It is soooo hard, and insensitive (although I do appreciate that these members don't MEAN to be this). I know they need help too, but perhaps don't realise the upset they cause. 

I know that every single person on here is happy for everybody's BFP, but I just wish that if posters genuinely suspect that they are pregnant (have got possible symptoms, etc. etc.), then, please, could they go straight to graduates, who will obviously be able to support them better-they are, after all, pregnant, and will have had these symptoms and experiences themselves. Some of us on here have never had a BFP, and have never experienced any symptom. How can we know, apart from our, by now, extensive text book knowledge, what the symptoms are actually like? Surely this can't compare with those who have actually experienced them personally?

So, all I am saying is that there does need to be a regard for others and an awareness of how others may be left feeling after posts such as these.

I don't mind at all our pregnant friends posting and checking in on us-I love hearing Skye, Lava, Carole's stories, to name but three. I know that these three lovely people have been nothing other than sensitive to the rest of us on here, and have offered their time, their love and their fantastic support without question. I would hate for you girls to feel your posts aren't welcome. I am sure that Titi will keep up with us too. These are all reciprocal friendships, I hope that I can say. 

MTBiM-your post was very emotional, and I would hate you to feel that you are alone. I don't think that anything you wrote upset me or anybody else, or caused me to write what I did. We are here for you and wish to help you through this stressful journey. I'm glad that Madeline wrote to you, but I would hate you to leave this lovely thread, as I feel you will get a lot out of being on here. I am sorry if what I wrote made you feel alone. 

As to the question of whether any of us are on the LTTC thread; I really think that is missing the point. I am over 35 and I am trying to conceive my first child, so I am happy here-I have made close friends on here and everybody on here knows things about me that even my best friend and parents don't know. Why should I, or anybody else, go elsewhere when we have made such strong friendships? 

And, as they say, in for a penny in for a pound. An appeal-if you lurk and may be able to support people, please DO contribute-what you may have to say may be useful to somebody and help them. You are more than welcome.

I think I have rushed this post as I have got a class and I have to concentrate on them too-it's difficult to do that and write this at the same time, so I may come across as more strident than I mean to be. I don't intend to hurt anybody's feelings. By the same token, I don't wish to see my good friends on here hurt, or for my feelings to be hurt either. 

Lots of love to you all,
And lots of :dust::dust::dust: too!


----------



## Butterfly67

This is also my last post on this subject. I read back on the initial posts as i thought I must have missed something but no, nothing in there was intended to say that no-one was welcome and we were not pleased for them. If anyone can say that they EVER felt that their bfp or other pregnancy news was not received happily and joyfully then I will take that back. There has *never *been an occasion when new members were not welcomed with open arms (as far as I have seen) and so the fact that some of you ladies now think you are not welcome and may not come back is just plain wrong. And there definitely must be some sort of misunderstanding if Carole, you now think you are not welcome and this is not your place, nothing can be farther from the truth and I still remember the moment you posted with your surprise bfp and how amazed and happy I felt for you :hugs::hugs: so please don't go anywhere :flower:

I'm sorry ladies but I am angry at how this has gone down. We all have our stresses and we should have the right to talk about them. I once asked someone very dear and who is an amazing lovely person to step away from this thread because she already has children. I feel bad about that but I had to do it because I felt this was the only place that I could feel the same as the other people who were ttcing #1. She is the most amazing person in the world and she did it, but the point is we need to take things in the manner in which they are said - i.e. with no maliciousness or bad intent. We all have feelings and if we express them then it is not us trying to attack other people, more often than not we are trying to protect ourselves form any more pain than we need to.

I'm done. If this is the way that people feel now I am deeply saddened.


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple - sorry that the letter from the hospital was not what you expected :hugs::hugs: - good that your parents are exchanging contracts though and will be in before Christmas :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi :hi: we crossed posts as it took me a bit to write mine as I kept changing it :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies....:hugs: all round

I have read back and just wanted to say Amanda, that was very brave of you and it alway takes someone to actually voice things as many of us all feelthe same way so thank you. 

I know we all have different journeys and experiences and I am sure that I have tried to be sensitive with all my posts and apologise now if I ever did offend, was never my intention :blush:

This is a difficult journey at the best of times and I am eternally grateful for every ounce of support that is given. 

Lot of love :hugs: and :dust: to you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## purplelou

see, now I said I was done, but I can't leave alone :haha: because Ive got to come back and :hugs: you Never - because I can say with certainty that you have never offended!





and now I'm done :)


----------



## purplelou

HA - I am so curious - what sort of accent do you have?? is it an American accent or dutch, or maybe a mixture?? How interesting that you grew up relatively close by!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies....:hugs: all round
> 
> I have read back and just wanted to say Amanda, that was very brave of you and it alway takes someone to actually voice things as many of us all feelthe same way so thank you.
> 
> I know we all have different journeys and experiences and I am sure that I have tried to be sensitive with all my posts and apologise now if I ever did offend, was never my intention :blush:
> 
> This is a difficult journey at the best of times and I am eternally grateful for every ounce of support that is given.
> 
> Lot of love :hugs: and :dust: to you all :flower:
> 
> XxX

Never, true to your name, you have NEVER offended me-I have been delighted to hear of your posts and felt your pain at your losses. I should have included your name in the list of three!! I'm sorry for that. I am extremely fond of you, and feel that you are a true friend, so am rooting for you, like everybody else is doing! 

Hope you are doing well, hun,

I think of you every day,
Axxxxxx


----------



## missyt

Purple, I really hope you get some better news on your dad. :hugs: I know this is hard.


----------



## missyt

Carol, thanks for letting me know you had awful doctors too. You are an inspiration that I can do this myself. Especially in the state I'm in now. I don't even want to go near a doctor.


----------



## skye2010

Girls I don't wanna go on and on about this subject either but I wanna say a word too.

I'm glad everyone speaks their mind about sensitive subjects here. 35+ 1st TTc active members all give a lot of time and love to this thread and we all have a emotional attachment to it unlike most other threads. It isn't healthy for anybody to be boiling over an opinion and keeping it inside. I find it healthy to touch sensitive subjects as well as daily trivia of our lives. 

Ladies who have been actively trying a long time please please please don't lose faith in yourself and don't let the despair shadow your hope. 


HappyAuntie said:


> I truly believe that one of these days I'm going to pop out a decent egg with 23 chromosomes - no more, no less! :growlmad:

I really like what HA said here. Even though you have all the fear and upset and low points I'm very glad dear friend that your faith in yourself keeps you going. :flower: 

For those ladies who are in a grey area, who decided to let go but still have your hearts here, or change path: Loads of love and peace. I hope you either can reach your dreams very soon or the pain goes away and your heart can find peace somehow.

MTBM as everyone said stay a little bit more, give it a chance. This is a very supportive and loving thread as everyone assured you. You just happened to catch it just when this subject came up but if you would do some back reading you would be convinced that this really isn't sinister in any way.

Mababay and Madlein you are welcome so is all the newcomers. To be honest The Graduates thread's location (discussions) keeps it away from the new comers a little so there isn't many who join in often. As a result it isn't as active and varied as this thread is most of the time. As Amanda said for those of us who take this thread as dear as the rest and keep genuine interest in the ladies here even though we have gone to Graduates, the thread is welcome. But I did and do get annoyed with people who come in, use the thread as a step stone, consume every bodies attention and love than disappear without giving anything back. Because each member here share their personal lives, secrets that we do not really share sometimes with our dearest and nearest. it's understandable when someone pokes in and out of the corner for a quick "Yehooo" that we feel a little exposed and used. 
That's that.....

Lois I'm sorry for that heavy piece of info sweetie. At least it's good news that the move is soon and you can be more in control of what's going on with them soon. Sweetie you are a very brave and strong girl, all I can do right now is share your upset and send you my cyber support. Brace yourself and be ready cause you will be needing a lot of your inner strength (which I totally beleive in you) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Missy some RE's need to be chased away with a stick. :shrug: Unfortunately all this disappointment ends up being a bit of a learning curb for you. It just takes time and loads of energyand upset to figure out what to do next with TTC. But really all drs aren't the same and hope you find a good one soon.

Nikki :hugs::hugs::hugs: Chocolates and mince pies and cup cakes and humbugs and after eights and whatever you find sweet for you :kiss:

Northstar what's happening in Xmass? Does your lucky day hit any of the holidays while Dh's here by any chance?

Twinks how you doing hon? Your time of twinkly lights are here :))) Hope Santa has what you wish for in his bag this year.

The rest of the ladies I can't remember what to say to you all right now cause there was our big topic taking over our daily stuff. :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

Hi Madeline - I am a newer person to the thread too. the ladies here have been wonderful with with advice and support for me although we have only been trying for less than one year, but I am 39 (40 in a few short months) and feel like time is ticking away from me. I didn't meet my DH till later in life also, although Im so glad I DID meet him :) I just hope we didn't leave it to late to try. now Ive babbled a bit there but the point of my post was to say that this isn't a thread for ladies who are LTTTC only, but all of us who are over 35 and ttc our first child. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Hi Purplelou

I am so glad you met your soul mate and while I know that it can be challenging to TTC I really hope you succeed:) I am crossing my fingers for you both right now:):hugs:

I am 42 and TTC the first. I have similar concerns....my way of coping has been to focus on losing weight and being the fittest and healthiest I can be to give myself the best chance I can:) And since I have been taught some boxing I am finding that taking my frustrations out on the trainer at the gym is really therapeutic lol 

Madeline xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm totally hormonal & over emotional this morning but I do love you all and it's really upset me that anyone in our little group has been upset. 
There's enough love in here to envelope us all - whether you've been here since the start or just found it yesterday. 

Please stick with us - I'd miss each one of you if you left!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/bananalove.gif


----------



## caroleb73

missyt said:


> Carol, thanks for letting me know you had awful doctors too. You are an inspiration that I can do this myself. Especially in the state I'm in now. I don't even want to go near a doctor.

Hey Missy I completely understand how you feel right now, after my last IVF here in Bahrain in June which didn't even get to transfer stage my DH was begging me to go back to London with the Dr I love and try another 2 IVF attempts. I however had totally had enough of Dr's and because the one here had made me so ill as they over stimmed me so much I was rushed to hospital for a week and off work for another 2 I personally felt like I couldn't risk being that ill again. I am sure if I had had time to recover and forget about the pain and scariness of the situation I would have gone back to Dr Shawaf in London as I do totally trust him.

Reason for this waffle is that never give up hope honey there are good Dr's out there they just take some finding and one Dr that has a great rep and is fab for some might not be the right fit for you. It is a mixture of capability and the right personality for you both, you have to feel comfortable with them and trust them. Like I say in London there are so many clinics that you can choose from and many have very good success rates but my choice was made on A) being in the high end of success rates but B) I had such a good feeling about my Dr. So many Dr's promise you that they will get you pregnant which I hate coz that is something noone can 100% deliver on but he did not instead he gave me information and choices and did not push as he wanted me to be in control of my journey and be aware of the choices and risks of those choices. He was always honest with me and when I was supposed to start my first cycle he cancelled it as said that some of my hormones were not where he would like them to be, he always stated that he wanted everything to be at the best possible point before I started to give me the best chance of success. Now he could of just gone ahead knowing my chances were low and take more money from me for another cycle. This is the kind of Dr you want, one that really takes care of you both physically and economically. You need to be a team of Dr, you and DH. I know that you will find this great combination.

On another point never give up thinking that it could happen naturally for you as I was also told that my AMH was very low and that it may be a struggle and to be honest that did weigh heavily on my mind. I really did feel like it was all over this summer and then bam I got a natural BFP and this was when we had also been told that DH needed agressive help with his swimmers as he had a really low count and mobility was a HUGE issue. Just goes to show that miracles do happen and we should never give up hope.

I hope and pray that all the ladies on here get their BFP's real soon as I know you will all be amazing mummies who will never take their babies for granted like so many I see. 

Take care all and have a great weekend:hugs:


----------



## missyt

skye2010 said:


> But I did and do get annoyed with people who come in, use the thread as a step stone, consume every bodies attention and love than disappear without giving anything back. Because each member here share their personal lives, secrets that we do not really share sometimes with our dearest and nearest. it's understandable when someone pokes in and out of the corner for a quick "Yehooo" that we feel a little exposed and used.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Skye, you hit the nail on the head. This is exactly what I was feeling. When I give, it makes me feel good. Not like I'm expecting anything back but like a lot of things in life, its a 2-way street. If I give encouragement, its nice to get some back. Its like a bonus. This is enough of a rollercoaster ride as it is.
> 
> HA, I can never get this quote thing right. Can you help me?


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - I am so curious - what sort of accent do you have?? is it an American accent or dutch, or maybe a mixture?? How interesting that you grew up relatively close by!!

My accent is sort of a non-descript jumble of influences. Before moving to NL I lived in Texas, so I started with a bit of a southern twang (though not too much - nowhere close to what you hear in Steel Magnolias, if you've ever seen that movie). Living in NL we watched a lot of BBC so there are still some typically British phrases that I tend to use (ie "have you got..." instead of the more American "do you have...", etc). I went to an International School in Antwerp where the student body was about 1/4 American, 1/4 Indian, 1/4 Belgian or Dutch, and 1/4 other, so I picked up a really strange mix of things - I can do a killer Gujarati accent! :haha: Then after NL I moved to Indiana for college, and the midwest US (Indiana, Ohio, Illinois, Kansas, Missouri - that general region) accent is fairly neutral. After 4 years in college I moved back to Texas (because by then my family was back there) but I never really picked up the southern twang again because by then my mixed-up accent and speech patterns were pretty set. When I moved back to Indiana two years ago and told people I was from Texas, no one believed me - everyone noted with surprise, "But, you don't have an accent!" It was pretty funny. :haha:

I have a hard time determining what place feels like "home" to me now, after living in so many vastly different places. I like to think I've picked up the best of each place and taken it with me. :winkwink: 



Madeline said:


> And since I have been taught some boxing I am finding that taking my frustrations out on the trainer at the gym is really therapeutic lol
> 
> Madeline xx

LOL!! I took up yoga as a part of ttc to help me with my anxiety, but boxing sounds a LOT more cathartic!! :rofl: I should look into that, maybe do a little bit of each... anyone ever heard of yoga boxing? Maybe combine downward dog with a roundhouse kick?! :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> But I did and do get annoyed with people who come in, use the thread as a step stone, consume every bodies attention and love than disappear without giving anything back. Because each member here share their personal lives, secrets that we do not really share sometimes with our dearest and nearest. it's understandable when someone pokes in and out of the corner for a quick "Yehooo" that we feel a little exposed and used.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Skye, you hit the nail on the head. This is exactly what I was feeling. When I give, it makes me feel good. Not like I'm expecting anything back but like a lot of things in life, its a 2-way street. If I give encouragement, its nice to get some back. Its like a bonus. This is enough of a rollercoaster ride as it is.
> 
> HA, I can never get this quote thing right. Can you help me?
> 
> Sure. :thumbup: When deleting portions of a quote so that you only quote the portion you want to respond to or comment on, you just have to be sure the quote commands stay intact. The command at the beginning of the quote has to look like this: (open bracket)QUOTE= sername;some string of numbers that I don't know what they are(end bracket), and the command at the end of the quote has to look like this: (open bracket)/ QUOTE(end bracket). In your last post, the bracket and the backslash were missing from the inside of the command at the end of the quoted portion, that's all.
> 
> It gets a little more complicated if you're replying with a quote to a message that already contains one quote, like my reply here (how's that for a convenient example?!) If I had wanted to remove Skye's portion of the quoted message, I just have to be careful when I'm deleting to make sure to remove the beginning command that contains Skye's name and leave the one that contains your name intact, kwim? I would also need to remove the ending command (the /quote one) from Skye's portion of the quoted but leave yours intact... so basically I would want to delete the "inner" most quote commands but leave the outer most commands intact.... Try a test and see if you can figure out what I'm saying (because it sounds really convoluted to me).
> 
> Edit: Where I wrote (open bracket), substitute a [ and where I wrote (end bracket), substitute a ] - I had to do the substitutions to prevent the site from making my post into an artificial quote!Click to expand...


----------



## purplelou

Madeline - I love the sound of boxing!!!!

Twinkle & Skye - reading all the posts here just now - and especially yours, has made me cry, half happy tears though cos Im so glad I have all of you https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif


----------



## purplelou

HA - you have had such an interesting and international upbringing!! :)


----------



## missyt

Carol, thanks a lot. I really appreciate you opening up like that. I did drop out from the thread over the summer because I was "trying not to think about it" (stupid advice) and I think I missed your BFP. Its an inspiration seeing women who've had failed IVFs get a natural BFP. I was never one to go to doctors before. I didn't even have a GP ever! The only time I went to the doctor was for my annual pap smear or if I got inured (broken finger, broken toe). I never really had a reason to form a relationship with a doctor until now. Actually I do have a GP now and I love her. So there is hope. I know what you mean about getting healthy again. I don't think my body is ready right now to go through all those stims. I'm not emotionally ready either. I do feel like the RE did do something wrong with my meds. I happen to know a 24 year old girl going to the same clinic/different RE that was on the same protocol and meds as me. Different dosage however, she has PCOS and endometriosis. Something just didn't sound right. And like you said, it should be a team. With my 4 IUIs and IVF, I had a different doctor do each procedure. It felt really impersonal. They had even switched nurses on me. I wasn't able to form a relationship with anyone at the clinic. It was basically like a wharehouse.


----------



## missyt

Thanks HA!


----------



## HappyAuntie

You're welcome, Missy!

Hey, speaking of boxing, how did our burlesque pioneers make out?? :winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Aye aye aye... my GIANT box of IVF meds just arrived... deep breath... deep breath... holy crap that's a lot of drugs....

I seriously don't have enough room in my fridge for all this!

yeowza.

And I haven't even seen the bill yet. :help:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Mbaby - I feel like it's the "people I know" part of my post you have picked up on, and I apolgise if I offended you with that, it was not meant that way at all. I did try to clarify before. Obviously I don't really "know" any of you, and even since I joined there have been people come and go. I read every page of the thread (like a mad stalker) so I did feel like I "knew" all of you (which is probably a bit creepy when you think about it) I got quite obsessed, for example I cried when I read about Mommy's angel's BFP (and I hadn't even spoken with her) anyway the point of all this waffle is that appreciate any cheering on or rooting anyone wants to do for me/us, but it's those people who pop in, and it's their first post and they tell us not to give up hope becuase it happened for them. I can appreciate they are overwhelmed with joy (as we all would be) and want to share their news but it isn't helpful to me personally. (and I have a feeling that it's mentioned somewhere in the guidelines on the forum about announcing BFPs) - If anything it makes me feel more of a failure that I haven't managed a pregnancy yet that was sticky (since it's what our bodies are designed to do)
> 
> I am grateful you are rooting for us - thank you xxx you should feel welcome and free to visit anytime xxx
> 
> 
> afm - I feel like I'll not go on about this anymore, sorry ladies - I just realised I made a whole lot of posts on the subject (Note to self - shush!)
> 
> I spoke to my mum last night, the contracts are being exchange on the house tomorrow with a completion/moving date of the 19th December. they had a letter from the consultant at the hospital as they were due to go on holiday next week and obviously can't go, so the Doctor sent them a letter they could send to their insurance company - she read it out to me on the phone and it says something a little different to what they had been told before, in that she thinks it may be a renal (kidney) cancer that has spread - bit shitty really (sorry for the language) because my dad only has one kidney (from birth) :(

Oh honey, i am so very sorry about your dad, if you need someone to talk to about it, please PM me, as my dad went through the very same thing, and he also only had one kidney from birth. Sending you super big hugs :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

HappyAuntie said:


> Aye aye aye... my GIANT box of IVF meds just arrived... deep breath... deep breath... holy crap that's a lot of drugs....
> 
> I seriously don't have enough room in my fridge for all this!
> 
> yeowza.
> 
> And I haven't even seen the bill yet. :help:

LMAO, omg you just cracked me up with this!!!!

For all the other beautiful ladies on here, can i just say how much i love you all!!!! I most of the time lurk, because with giving up on TTC i sometimes feel like i have nothing to contribute, but you ladies amaze me and always make me feel welcome and loved. Everybody on here has bad days, there are days i just cant even post on here, or even lurk and check on you ladies, and then there are days that i just love all of you and am praying so hard for all your bfp's. Never ever feel like you ladies are not the best most loving bunch i have ever had the joy of meeting. Each and every day that i come on here i pray so hard to see someone get a bfp, stupid as it sounds it always gives me just a teeny tiny flicker of hope that maaaaaaaybe it could just happen for me. You ladies are all my inspirations, and my support, your always there when i need you, and for that i am blessed!!!! Never change who you are, always post what your feeling, thats what this is for, and never feel guilty for being upset with a post, we are all human, and we are all struggling here. I love all of you ladies!!!!:hugs:


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> Aye aye aye... my GIANT box of IVF meds just arrived... deep breath... deep breath... holy crap that's a lot of drugs....
> 
> I seriously don't have enough room in my fridge for all this!
> 
> yeowza.
> 
> And I haven't even seen the bill yet. :help:

HA, yes it does seem like a lot but you will end up taking all of it or most of it. I do have some left over medication I don't even know what to do with. What did you get? Just curious.


----------



## Tititimes2

HappyAuntie said:


> Aye aye aye... my GIANT box of IVF meds just arrived... deep breath... deep breath... holy crap that's a lot of drugs....
> 
> I seriously don't have enough room in my fridge for all this!
> 
> yeowza.
> 
> And I haven't even seen the bill yet. :help:

Yay! This is progress! So darn happy you are on your way. Please tell me some of it is covered by insurance?!?!?!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies I'm on my phone so I'm not adding a smiley but. I think we need a group hug! We are a great group and I love love this thread and you ladies! I have been on some horrible ttc sites with some really snarky cruel women and what I love about you ladies is that you are so supportive and caring. I always know when I come here that I can express my happiness or sadness and I ALWAYS leave feeling a little better! Its nice that when I'm lurking and haven't posted that you care enough to wonder if I'm ok!!!! I hope some of the ladies that have thought about leaving will reconsider. 

Caroleb- don't even think about leaving us! We have been on this difficult journey with you, we want to know how you are!

Skye- you offer us do much! Please don't even think about going anywhere!!! We need your expertise and positive energy!!!

Lava, Titi- we want to know how you are!!!

HA- yay for the Big "@ss" box of meds! I love that your positivity is coming back! We are going to get there!!!!!

Hey twinks, purple, and allof you ladies!!!

Afm- I'm not working today, why do I torture myself with all of these baby shows such as A Baby Story and Bringing Home Baby....oh well!


----------



## missyt

FM, big group hug sounds great.

Titi, I was just catching up on your journal when the site timed out. Wow, you have been through a lot. I'm praying this one sticks for good and you have a healthy 9 months and a healthy baby.

AFM, I so regret that I told people almost 2 years ago now how much I wanted a baby and that we were trying. A just heard from a friend I hadn't talked to in a few months and they first question was "are you pregnant yet?". Ugh, I'm so tired of saying no. I couldn't even get into the who failed IVF thing with her. I think I'm only going to talk about this stuff with you girls and no outsiders.


----------



## NorthStar

Future Mommie do you watch any of the adoption shows?

Even though I'm a hard hearted practical type I found myself blubbing over an adoption show a month or two back. Sadly adoption is almost impossible in the UK, there were only 70 babies adopted in the whole of 2010.


----------



## purplelou

FM - I watch those shows too, Ive been home today and have watched bringing home baby, babes in the wood and a baby story. Oh and then 2 episodes of 19 kids and counting :( I am sad case!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> HA, yes it does seem like a lot but you will end up taking all of it or most of it. I do have some left over medication I don't even know what to do with. What did you get? Just curious.

My protocol will be 225iu follistim in the morning, 150iu menopur plus 75iu follistim in the evening, ganirelix to prevent ovulation, an intra-muscular hCG trigger (pregnyl, maybe? I forget), and estrace (oral estrogen) and prometrium (progesterone suppositories) after transfer. (Plus vicodin for the retrieval and valium for the transfer.) My IUI protocols have been 100-150iu follistim once daily, ganirelix, and prometrium after IUI, so he's based the IVF protocol on how I've responded during the IUI cycles.

What was your IVF protocol like? I have no idea what other protocols are like.... And if your leftover meds are unopened, definitely save them for next time.



Tititimes2 said:


> Yay! This is progress! So darn happy you are on your way. Please tell me some of it is covered by insurance?!?!?!

Yes, thank God. I doubt we'd be trying it otherwise. I'm fully aware that we are paying only a fraction of what people with no infertility coverage pay, and I still struggle with coming to terms with spending this kind of $$$.

I _think _my co-pay for the drugs will be somewhere around $1200-$1500 - I won't find that out until I get my insurance statement in about a week. Our co-pay for drugs is 20% of the total cost of the drugs, our co-pay for the monitoring visits (ultrasounds) is 15%, all my bloodwork is free to me (it's covered at 100%), and my co-pay for the actual procedures (IUI, egg retrieval, embryo transfer) is 50% of the total cost. The ballpark estimate for all the monitoring and procedures is that we'll be paying $4000-$5000 out of pocket (in addition to the $1200-$1500 we're paying for the drugs), but that's really just a guess based on what other patients at my clinic with my insurance have paid in the last year. And that's what it is THIS year... Aetna could change our coverage completely beginning January 1, and we have no idea if they will or not - we can only wait and see.... They're absolute jerks to deal with - it's like they do everything in their power to make you just not want to use your coverage - but I really do thank God that we have the coverage at all.

We won't be starting IVF until late January - we have a family reunion at Disney World happydance:) coming up the first week of January that we've been planning for 3 years now, so after our last IUI in October we decided to hold off on any treatments until after that trip - with my history of first tri losses, I'm not traveling more than 2 hrs away from my dr for the first tri the next time I get pregnant - there was no way I was going to risk miscarrying at Disney World. (The hard part is that we were pregnant with our first when we started planning this trip, so there is no escaping or forgetting the fact that we thought we'd have a 2 1/2 yo with us at Disney. :cry: )

And yeah, it definitely feels good to be doing something proactive again. DH and I have both felt like we're floundering during this wait - we're itching to get started again. My counselor keeps reminding me that we're not doing nothing right now - we are attending to our emotional health by taking this break, and that is a crucial part of our overall treatment plan... some days I just don't buy that, though! :haha:


----------



## purplelou

HappyAuntie said:


> That is a LOT of meds!!
> My head is spinning!
> I used to panic about forgetting to take my contraceptive pill (bah!)
> I am already rooting for you xx
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies - this is my last post till Monday as me and DH are away on a long weekend and I won't have access to any internet, so I am thinking of you all and sending you all a ton of :hugs: I will catch up on everything when I get back.
> 
> Big loves xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

FM, I'm loving the group hug. (Twinkle, where is that group hug smiley you found??) You're absolutely right about the general atmosphere of loving support and respect on here compared to other sites. Every once in a while we have things come up like they have the last few days, but even then we all manage to discuss things like adults, without getting personal or mean, and in the end I really think we come out stronger for it. 

Now turn off the sad shows and do something better with your day off! Or if you want to leave the tv on, at least turn it to something like The Waltons or Little House on the Prairie - they always make me cry in a good way. :cry: (I know, I'm sappy! :haha: )



NorthStar said:


> Future Mommie do you watch any of the adoption shows?
> 
> Even though I'm a hard hearted practical type I found myself blubbing over an adoption show a month or two back. Sadly adoption is almost impossible in the UK, there were only 70 babies adopted in the whole of 2010.

I am appalled that adoption rates in the UK are so low!! WTH?! I had no idea!

Lou, enjoy your mini-holiday!! An internet break is good for all of us every now and then. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it's pretty much impossible to adopt a child in the UK, probably as a result of many years of government policy that has favoured keeping birth families together at all costs, and putting children into long term fostering to give parents every chance to get them back regardless of welfare of the child :nope: Any child going into the system is likely to be there for years awaiting adoption.https://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/sep/29/adoption-statistics-england

It's a pretty sad situation for those children, and for the many couples wanting to adopt.

Purplelou have a great long weekend with DH, you really deserve some fun :flower:


----------



## Madeline

Its the same in Australia, while the world is full of children with no parents desperate for a home, petty bureaucrats and their often racist and myopic views on family make it as difficult as possible to adopt.

I would adopt in a heartbeat if we could. it makes no difference to me whether the child has my biological material or not. I just want to be the best parent I can be and I become emotional when I see children in various disadvantaged countries with no parents, no hope and no future and high risk of being abused and I think why are we creating another life when there are so many in need. 

Not that I don't appreciate the uniqueness of the pregnancy experience etc and peoples desire to conceive.

I just have trouble reconciling the vast number of children with no parents I guess...

Ok my little rant is over now:)

Madeline xx


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif Group Hug!!!! (I think I like the other one more - is it Purple's - I love the way it gathers everyone up!!)

Madeline - I agree with you on the adoption thing - I'd love to adopt a child but we've got so many things that might count against us - weight, age, religion, living in a flat not a house - that I think we'd have almost no chance!!

I'm a bit worried that neither mbababy or mummy2bisme have been back - I hope they'll read what we've said & know they're included in the love https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/love.gif

HA - you asked about the Burlesque situation - as you know DH & I are having some 'issues' atm so the Burlesque has been put on hold for the moment!!


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> HA, yes it does seem like a lot but you will end up taking all of it or most of it. I do have some left over medication I don't even know what to do with. What did you get? Just curious.
> 
> My protocol will be 225iu follistim in the morning, 150iu menopur plus 75iu follistim in the evening, ganirelix to prevent ovulation, an intra-muscular hCG trigger (pregnyl, maybe? I forget), and estrace (oral estrogen) and prometrium (progesterone suppositories) after transfer. (Plus vicodin for the retrieval and valium for the transfer.) My IUI protocols have been 100-150iu follistim once daily, ganirelix, and prometrium after IUI, so he's based the IVF protocol on how I've responded during the IUI cycles.
> 
> What was your IVF protocol like? I have no idea what other protocols are like.... And if your leftover meds are unopened, definitely save them for next time.Click to expand...

I was on BCP first so they could control my cycle. Then for injectables I was doing 225 iu of menopur and 225iu of bravelle each night at first. Then the last few days it got bumped up to 300 iu or menopur at night and 300iu of bravelle in the morning. I was doing ganirelix too to prevent ovulation. The thing was that I had one follicle that was clearly leading. There were 3 behind it that were close. I guess that was why I ended up with 4 mature ones out of the 10 that were collected. That is good your insurance is covering that much. I hope it doesn't change much after Jan. 1. I have Aetna too. I had a $5K max for life for IVF. Obviously that is all used up now. It basically only covered my injectables. I thought dealing with the Aetna pharmacy was horrible. BTW, I went back on the antidepressents today. She also gave me some xanax in case I feel another panic attack come on. I really wish your the best with your IVF so you can give all of us some hope. I know you've been through so much. And yes, I agree with the counselor in getting yourself in a good emotional state. That is very important. That is actually what I'm trying to do now.

Northstar, that is awful about adoption in the UK. That makes me mad. I can't believe the government would rather put a child in a foster home than would a good, loving family who WANTS them.


----------



## HappyAuntie

So, with regards to adoption in the UK and Australia, is it also near impossible to adopt from abroad? Or is that easier than domestic adoption? It's incredible to me that they would make it so difficult. I understand wanting to keep the biological family together if possible, but come on, there has to be a common sense balance somewhere....

Twinkle, I thought about your burlesque situation as soon as I posted that... just tuck that skill away and pull it back out when you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> I was on BCP first so they could control my cycle. Then for injectables I was doing 225 iu of menopur and 225iu of bravelle each night at first. Then the last few days it got bumped up to 300 iu or menopur at night and 300iu of bravelle in the morning. I was doing ganirelix too to prevent ovulation. The thing was that I had one follicle that was clearly leading. There were 3 behind it that were close. I guess that was why I ended up with 4 mature ones out of the 10 that were collected. That is good your insurance is covering that much. I hope it doesn't change much after Jan. 1. I have Aetna too. I had a $5K max for life for IVF. Obviously that is all used up now. It basically only covered my injectables. I thought dealing with the Aetna pharmacy was horrible. BTW, I went back on the antidepressents today. She also gave me some xanax in case I feel another panic attack come on. I really wish your the best with your IVF so you can give all of us some hope. I know you've been through so much. And yes, I agree with the counselor in getting yourself in a good emotional state. That is very important. That is actually what I'm trying to do now.

That Aetna pharmacy is AWFUL!! Aetna requires precertification for fertility meds but my company opted out of that requirement... but every.single.time my nurse places an order for me, she and I go through almost a week of runaround from them as they wait for my labs, insisting that precert is required, no matter how often we tell them to go check MY records and they'll see I have an override in effect. They really are awful. They need to get their head out of their a$$es.

Thanks for sharing your protocol. It's fascinating to me all the different combinations and permutations possible. I'm glad you're still working with your counselor, and woo hoo! All aboard the anti-depressant train! :winkwink: I hit the six month mark a few days ago, and when I look back over my journal, I can't believe I resisted them as long as I did - the difference between me then and me now is night and day. Not that life is perfect or everything is easy now, but the lows aren't anywhere near as low as they used to be - they're manageable now. It's a good thing. :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> So, with regards to adoption in the UK and Australia, is it also near impossible to adopt from abroad? Or is that easier than domestic adoption? It's incredible to me that they would make it so difficult. I understand wanting to keep the biological family together if possible, but come on, there has to be a common sense balance somewhere....
> 
> Twinkle, I thought about your burlesque situation as soon as I posted that... just tuck that skill away and pull it back out when you're ready. :hugs:

There were over 65,000 children in care in the UK and only 60 of them were adopted, it's utter craziness. 

If you want to adopt a child from abroad you still have to pass a UK adoption board I believe. 

Thanks HA - love you xx


----------



## Madeline

The possibility of adoption of a child born in Australia is low because so few children are put up for adoption for similar reasons other have mentioned here. While I totally understand reluctance in separating children from their parents in situations where there is risk of harm etc it seems to me that the childs interests should come first. 

As for adopting children from OS well its a ridiculous situation. Here is a link to a story on this very topic by Hugh Jackmans wife Deborah Furness who has been trying to draw attention to this topic. She claims "..Australia has the second lowest number of inter-country adoptions in the world. The only one below us is the United Kingdom." Here is the link - https://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/36942.html


Madeline xx


----------



## missyt

HA, I remember being on the phone with Aetna fertility department and Aetna pharmacy for 1/2 the day one day on my Friday off. I even told them that this process is stressful enough for me that I would think seeing as they do this as their job, they'd have it together a little bit better. My case got all messed up too with the pre-cert and then they forgot to send my Lupron so make sure you double check your meds really good and if I were you I'd call your nurse tomorrow and confirm all the meds with her. That was the only way I knew they forgot the Lupron. I went to an injection class but my head was still spinning. If your clinic offers an injection class, go. I thought it'd be a peice of cake after the IUI injections but it is a little bit different. I recently read in one of my feritlity books that some women conceive easier on antidepressents. Interesting.

Madeline and Twinkle, I still can't get over the adoption situations in the UK and Australia. Hearing what goes on there, we are very fortunate in the US. My brother and SIL adopted a beautiful newborn girl last January with no hassle. Also, a girl I work with has a son from a private adoption here in the states.


----------



## Madeline

Hi missyt

wat wonderful news or your brother and your friend:) I think you do seem more fortunate in the US with regards adoption. 

Madeline xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning everybody, and how are we all???

Purple-I know you probably won't read this in time, but have a BRILLIANT weekend away. You so deserve it. I am so sorry to hear about your father's cancer, and just know that you will be there to help him and your mother as much as you can. I am sending you a HUGE hug-will be thinking of you! :hugs::hugs:

FM-hello you! You've been hiding! Thanks so much for coming to say hello, and saying you feel better after being on here! This is what it's all about. I think we all respect and love each other and behave responsibly towards one another. I haven't ever encountered such support as this, and how wonderful to hear somebody else say the same! Have a lovely weekend, lovely! :thumbup:

OMM-the same to you! I am so sad that you don't post as you did, but can well understand why. It is good to know that you are lurking and looking out for each and every one of us. I hope that you are okay-your posts are always very welcome and always raise a smile. Big hugs to you too honey! :hugs::hugs:

HA-Holy crap, that is A LOT of drugs! I think that Missy's advice is very sage-check with your nurse that you have everything that you need and make sure that all the meds that need to go into the fridge are placed in there immediately. With mine, the invoice didn't state that Menopur should be refrigerated, so we didn't. It was only at the consult we were told that it should-but our FS said that as we don't live in a hot country that it shouldn't matter. But I know of somebody else at the same clinic who did the same as us (bad pharmacy) and and ordered another batch. We didn't do this as we couldn't afford it as I was on maximum dose and it would have cost another £800! The clinic saw us as guinea pigs. So, check check check!! 

I love the idea of your Disney World reunion-it is so important to have things to look forward to and nothing better than getting together with family, surely? I was also fascinated to hear about your upbringing in Antwerp. I feel I know you so much better now. 

Incidentally, I was on 450 units of menopur and 350 suprecur each day and then my trigger shot was ovitrelle (which is where I think my treatment went wrong-pregnyl has much better results with 'poor responders' so am going to have this with Cycle 2). Hugs to you! 

Missy-not a bad idea at all to go back to anti-depressants. Do whatever you have to do to keep your head above water. This is an incredibly stressful time and you really have to put yourself first. My friend used to have panic attacks and she was prescribed anti-deps for them too. It's all about mind over matter isn't it? Nothing too difficult there then, NOT! But I remember she was told to regulate her breathing and do lots of relaxation exercises, so your yoga would be brilliant with helping with this. I hope you have a lovely weekend planned-big hugs to you hun, :hugs::hugs:

Madeline-shocking about adoption in the UK and Oz-mad that children are left with foster carers when they could be establishing loving ties with their new families. The system is all wrong, isn't it? Where are you at with your cycle, if you don't mind me asking? Good luck to you with getting a BFP in the very near future! 

Titi-so glad to see you. How are you? I hope that you are taking it easy and trying to take each day at a time. I am thinking of you and keeping all my fingers crossed-although I'm sure I won't need to! Have a lovely weekend too! :flower::flower:

Twinkle-how are you hun?? Hope you're okay? Strangely, I don't give a s&&t either (about IT all, not about how you are)!! Have a great weekend, Axxxx 

MTBiM-where are you hun? Please come and post-we are all here ready to support you! I hope you have a great weekend planned. Thinking of you, Axx

Hi to everybody that I may have missed, Lava, Skye, Carole and anybody else that my amnesiac brain has overlooked-big hugs to you all! 

AFM-girls (on film), Duran were AMAZING!! OMG-John Taylor-OMG (hyperventilating, hyperventilating, breathe breathe, get me some air, phew, close shave there!!), how gorgeous is he (and surprisingly rather skinny)? They were fab and played all their best hits (although NOT Girls on Film, which I love). Alas, I wasn't close enough to chuck my knickers on to the stage and forgot my catapault so that didn't happen. But the gesture was there in thought, oh yes it was!!!

Can I also ask a rather delicate question? I think I actually managed to find some CM this morning; I wasn't looking too hard, I can promise you, it just sort of arrived, but is this EW?? It was stretchy, a bit lumpy, but clear and transparent? I am on CD11 I think and I am going to text my OH now to tell him he needs to get on with The Business as soon as I get in tonight, assuming it's not too late already, as I have been having twinges for days now. But I never have any CM so this is A DEVELOPMENT. It was obviously Duran Duran that did it, and lusting over Gorgeous John. What do you think girls (about the CM-not JT)???

Anyway, better rush, bell's about to go, and I need to sort out my next lesson (Oedipus Rex-sex with your mother. Great). 

Love to you all and I am sending group hug :hugs::hugs::hugs: thoughts to each and every one of you!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Obviously a BIG hello to Butterfly too, who I completely forgot as I am a dimwit!! Hope you're okay hun? Hope you have a good weekend and that T decides to play ball for a bit longer!

xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

HA & Madeline,

A couple in the UK looking to adopt from abroad still have to pass through all the UK Social Services tests and will be subject to a minimum of 12 home study visits before they can proceed, the social services website quote the minimum waiting time as being in the region of 4 + years. Then there are also restrictions on age, weight, pets of the potential adopters etc etc. Then on top of that are the costs of adoption from abroad.

That is part of the reason that the press went medieval on Madonna when her and Guy Ritchie started adopting kids from abroad, they didn't seem to have to jump through all the hoops and wait for 4 + years.

I would say that government policies in both Britain and Australia are actively anti-adoption and it is terrible. UK girls there's a documentary on Panorama about it next week, saw a trailer this morning, they are interviewing these poor wee kids who've been in care their whole lives. It's morally wrong :nope: 

At the same time we have a case in Glasgow where a junkie let her baby starve to death :nope: when he should have been taken off her and adopted out.

Sorry don't mean to be a downer, it just makes me angry.


----------



## Madeline

hi dwrgi, the system is all wrong no doubt about that.... I am on day 22 of my cycle I don't think there is any chance that I am getting BFP this cycle while I have been trying to get the BBT thing right because its the first month I have focused on it consistently I want sure when the dip really was so I thought the dip was day 11 and we did it at that time but then a few days later there was a bigger dip and my partner was away for work so there was no chance... 

I have bought my first pregnancy and ovulation test and whilst I have no idea how to use it yet I am going to dedicate myself to getting it right for my up coming cycle.

Have you used the ovulation tests are they effective d u think?

For me the next key time is around new years eve. It will be the second time we will be officially trying and because we will be on a break we can do lots of practicing till we get it right lol 

My understanding is that the CM you describe is associated with ovulation but I am sure others here are better able to comment from their experience as mine is limited at this point. I have my fingers crossed for you though it sounds ver promising:)

Madeline xx


----------



## NorthStar

Dwrgi I love that John Taylor gets the award for inspiring CM :haha:

Anyway it's time to get jiggy with it, have a fun weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Madeline

hi northstar, i think you are right about Australia and the UK. OMG that poor child, that is horrific....

Whilst I understand the need to vet people etc the people doing the vetting tend to be petty bureaucrats who apply rules inflexibly and out of context and the more senior people framing the policies are like many civil servants risk adverse, political and therefore more likely to be self oriented in their decision making. So the child's welfare seems to come last. 

I dont blame you for being angry the whole process is ass about if you ask me...as for the drug addict story I am still trying to process that one. 

madeline xx


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Madeline that case is on trial at the moment so I'm getting it every night in the news and it makes me mad as hell. She was 38 too, IDK how a junkie can live that long and still be fertile? 

And the rules for adoption are definitely looking to exclude people rather than include, one of the ladies I know was told that she had very little chance because they were bigger people and had a dog :nope: considering where the kid is coming from that should hardly be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Madeline

38! some people should not reproduce imho ...how awful.

The draconian approach to adoption only hurts the children sadly. 

Madeline xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> HA-Holy crap, that is A LOT of drugs! I think that Missy's advice is very sage-check with your nurse that you have everything that you need and make sure that all the meds that need to go into the fridge are placed in there immediately. With mine, the invoice didn't state that Menopur should be refrigerated, so we didn't. It was only at the consult we were told that it should-but our FS said that as we don't live in a hot country that it shouldn't matter. But I know of somebody else at the same clinic who did the same as us (bad pharmacy) and and ordered another batch. We didn't do this as we couldn't afford it as I was on maximum dose and it would have cost another £800! The clinic saw us as guinea pigs. So, check check check!!

Thanks for the tip. I've checked the contents of the enormous shipping box against what my nurse told me she'd ordered and all is well on that front, but I'll call her today and ask about storage for the menopur. Of course, it's downright frigid here today so my kitchen counter may actually be colder than the inside of the fridge for the time being! 



Dwrgi said:


> Can I also ask a rather delicate question? I think I actually managed to find some CM this morning; I wasn't looking too hard, I can promise you, it just sort of arrived, but is this EW?? It was stretchy, a bit lumpy, but clear and transparent? I am on CD11 I think and I am going to text my OH now to tell him he needs to get on with The Business as soon as I get in tonight, assuming it's not too late already, as I have been having twinges for days now. But I never have any CM so this is A DEVELOPMENT. It was obviously Duran Duran that did it, and lusting over Gorgeous John. What do you think girls (about the CM-not JT)???

Sounds like EWCM to me! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: Maybe JT was the missing piece all along! :haha: Mine usually appears a day or two before my LH surge (before I get a smiley face on my OPK), so get going, girl!! :sex: And don't stop after tonight - keep using your OPKs and keep going until it's definitely post-ovulation. 




Madeline said:


> I have bought my first pregnancy and ovulation test and whilst I have no idea how to use it yet I am going to dedicate myself to getting it right for my up coming cycle.
> 
> Have you used the ovulation tests are they effective d u think?

:happydance: Yes they work, just be sure to read the directions carefully and follow the instructions to a T. What kind did you get - the digitals (where you get a smiley face to indicate ovulation) or the ones where you have to look for a line to appear? I find the digis are WAY easier to use because they completely eliminate the question of is-this-a-line-or-not... definitely worth the extra cost of going digi for me. TTC gives me plenty of reasons to go crazy - if there's anything I can do to make it easier, I'm going to do it! :wacko:

The thing you have to remember with the OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) is that they don't pinpoint the day of ovulation - they detect the LH hormone surge that causes ovulation. Most women will ovulate within 24-48 hours after the first positive OPK. Since it's important that the sperm be up there in your uterus before ovulation occurs, OPKs do the trick. My RE (reproductive endocrinologist, the US version of a fertility specialist... I don't know the Ozzie lingo yet - you're our first!) said to make sure we have sex on the day of the first positive OPK (and to count that day as 0 dpo, days past ovulation), take the next day off (1 dpo), and have sex the next day (2 dpo), and do a pregnancy test on 14 dpo. That's the bare minimum of sex required. Having sex any later than 2 or 3 dpo is going to be useless for most women because at that point that ship has sailed, but having plenty of sex in the week leading up to that first positive OPK is very helpful.


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, OMG, I didn't refrigerate my menopur at all. I didn't have any instructions that said to do that. Hmmmmm. About the CM, just go ahead and attack DH when you get home. The nice thing about it is you don't have to use any lube. Have you never had CM in your life? 

Madeline and Northstar, I still can't get over that about adoption. My neice was the second child that the birth mother put up for adoption. My brother and SIL paid for a lot of her expenses. It just amazes me how it is over there.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ok, I've talked to my nurse re how to store the menopur, and she said just to follow the package directions. The package (the actual menopur box itself, not anything from the pharmacy) says to store _either _refrigerated _or _at room temp (3-25 C, 37-77 F), so I think we're all good. And when I opened the shipment box yesterday, the menopur was outside the cooler compartment - only the follistim was shipped chilled.

I still can't get over the UK/Oz adoption thing, either. Not only can I not believe how messed up it is, I also can't beleive I had never heard about it before now. It's really expensive over here, too, but for most people it doesn't take anywhere near as long as 4 years, and I've never known anyone who wanted to adopt who was denied, either. The longest I've ever known it to take over here was when my SIL adopted my niece from China - it took a little over two years, but that was because of issues on the Chinese end (paperwork snafu). The cost is what's keeping us from seriously considering it for the time being - because we have insurance coverage that helps pay for the infertility treatments, but we get no help in paying adoption costs/fees. There's a federal tax break to help offset the costs, but right now it's still cheaper for us to try for our "own" first. Initially I was set against it only because I was convinced I would never qualify - we're "old", I'm overweight, I have a history of depression, and my house is a MESS (thus any social worker would, in my imagining, determine on the home study that our home would not be a suitable environment).... But my lovely counselor set me straight on all that. :winkwink: So I definitely have not shut the door on that possibility. I'm more open to it than DH is at the moment, but I think he'd come around if we find out we're just never going to be able to have our own bio baby. 

And to deny a willing family the ability to adopt just because of their pet??!! I am just dumbstruck at that. I mean, sure, if you're talking about a family with a pet alligator or something equally ridiculous, but come on! There is all sorts of research out there showing how beneficial it is for a kid to grow up with a pet!! Pets teach responsibility and empathy, they lower the risk of developing allergies (not that it helped me in that area, but whatever :shrug:), they are generally awesome and amazing to own, etc etc etc. I am just flabbergasted. 

Now, I need someone to make me step away from the mint m&m's.... They are a serious Christmas weakness for me... I will eat myself sick on them without even realizing how many I've eaten!!


----------



## missyt

HA, I can't get over the adoption thing in the UK and Aus either. The girl I know at work that adopted a baby has a pit bull mix and they passed the home visit. My brother is out of a job and they passed the home visit and they are also in their 40's. My SIL has a history of depression as well. I was also wondering if we would qualify because DH has a DUI in his past and he's been to lazy to submit the new custody agreement into court that says he doesn't have to pay child support because his ex makes a lot more money than him and the amount of time he spends with his son now. I get so mad at him and I've mentioned to him if they dig that might come up. I guess I could check with a social worker and find out for sure but like you, insurance covered all my IUIs and $5K towards IVF. I just feel so depressed over all this and don't know what to do now. I called 2 counselors in my area and neither of them called me back! My SIL suggested a support group but there are none in my area. I tried to look some up. Even though I am 50 miles from DC, I'm in a really rural areas and the big attraction here is the Navy base. 50 miles doesn't seem too far but the traffic is horrible. I just want to get the holidays over with and just hope I start to feel better once these meds kick in.


----------



## NorthStar

It is very sad both for the children left in really crap bio families, and spending years in care.

The only positive with the UK system is that the adoption itself is free (for a British child) and to bring in a child from overseas once you've passed the tests and all the waiting time, you only have to pay the orphanage overseas, not the UK side.

I learnt a lot about this as I was sitting next to some guy on a plane once that got delayed, we had a few drinks (sat on runway at Heathrow for a good 3 hours) and he told me his life story, himself and his wife had tried for years to TTC, failed IVF etc, and had just adopted a wee boy. It was lovely that they had a happy ending, but the social work department put them through hell first, they seemed like good decent working people but because he smoked (outside the house) and she was on the big side, they had to make registered attempts to quit smoking and lose weight first.


----------



## skye2010

HA woow you already have all the meds!! It sure does sound a lot to begin with but it might be reduced towards the end. Pregnyl is a cold chain med too. So I hope that was in the fridge as soon as it arrived? Otherwise it is fairly a cheap med (Was like £10 a box) you could easily buy it again. Good luck :) If you decide to start when is it likely?

I had read that article the other day North star, and felt that the adoption beurocracy is quite apalling for the desperate children and awaiting parents. I wonder if it has anything to do with the British orphaned children being shipped to Australia after the second world war and being used and abused badly by the lack of government's ignorance to check and provide these children's well being. There was a documentary about this called Lost Children of England. A woman health worker uncovered the whole story and Gordon Brown had to make a public apology in the end to those people who suffered as a child. You can find the documentary or info online if you google.
Never the less the adoption in the UK is ridicoulusly low due to these stupid rules. 
Personally I have always wanted to adopt but DH is against the idea for some reason. If he wasn't I would have done it no matter if I had or not my own baby. I find the idea of egg donation harder to cope with though purely because it would bruise my ego I suppose.

Twinkle I am so intrigued by your Burlesque thing :) hahahahahaha. Anyway easy to dust of those costumes when needed since they have a lot of feathers no?


----------



## lavalux

I've been following the conversation about adoptions in the UK and OZ. I know that there are some roadblocks in the States, but they pale in comparison to what I'm hearing about over there. Please ... so if you don't weigh a certain amount or don't have a big house or are not 22 and in the bloom of youth, you can't be an amazing parent? I know alot of the international adoptions have become increasingly difficult with new age restrictions, number of years the couple needs to be together before they can apply, no adoptions for singles or divorced couples. We would have had a tough time adopting from oversees, but we were considering a domestic adoption. It makes me sick when I read articles or see on the news, stories of parents who harm their babies. I used to also represent our state social services agency and handle deprivation and parental termination cases. It was so hard to read those appeal transcripts ... neglect, drug use, incest, molestation, starvation and physical abuse. I got out of that area of law to practice employment litigation because the other area was so emotionally draining. My DH was abused by his alcoholic father and placed in protective custody and then foster care with his little sister while his mom separated from his dad and got back on her feet, but fortunately she managed to do that in a little over a year, and there was a happy ending to their story. He and his sister were reunited with their mom and she worked 2 jobs to support their family. I have a lot of respect for her. But that is not the norm and those children deserve a chance!!!

Missyt,
I so wish that there was a support group closer to you. I've suffered from depression and I know how tough it is. My meds helped me get to a better place. If you ever want to talk, feel free to PM me.

Northstar, 
I just ate a giant chocolate cupcake and thought of you!!!! The kind with the same ratio of buttercream frosting as the actual cake part! Yum!

Madeline,
I agree that the digital OPK is awesome so you don't have to wonder what the lines mean. HA gave great advice about the most effective way to TTC using the OPK. Good luck! 

Dwrgi,
Sounds like you hit the CM jackpot! When I was in my 20's, I always has so much of it, and then over the last few years, stopped producing as much CM. I needed to use a lubricant when I got married. But, the drugs they gave me for the IUI must have helped my body make more of it. Plus, I found that drinking grapefruit juice about a week before I expected to ovulate seemed to help. That was a tip that one of the girls gave me on this site. Anyway, go TCB (take care of business, as Elvis would say!)

AFM, 
My MIL broke her back and was recently fired from her part-time job because she had called out sick several days in a row, so my DH is going over to take care of his mom tomorrow. It makes me sad because she had just gotten an Employee of the Month award and that job was her social life. I wish that we had the space to offer her to move in with us. Without a job, I'm not sure how long she can continue living in her own place. She just turned 80 years old and is on her own. Otherwise, not much going on this weekend. 

Purple, 
I'm praying for your dad. When do you expect that your parents can make the move?

Take care, everyone! According to Twinkle's ticker ... just over 2 weeks to Christmas! Yay!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Skye, yes I am familiar with the story of the British children who were shipped off to Australia and suffered apalling abuse after WWII, I lived in Australia for a while and was there when the apology was made. Also the Stolen Generation of Aboriginal/mixed race children who were all removed from their Aboriginal mothers, I was there when Kevin Rudd aoplogised for that too. 

And until the 1970's unmarried girls would routinely get their children removed at birth and adopted out in Britain.

So maybe the pendulum has swung too far the other way in Aus/UK favouring the bio family too much :nope: 

Lava I'm so glad your MIL managed to turn her life and her kids around, and I'm in awe of people like yourself who have done work in the system to help children :flower:


----------



## Madeline

thks HA for all the advice I really appreciate it and Lavalux I will get a digital kit as the one I purchased has a line display. 

That is the problem with institutionalisation of children historically it has lead to appalling abuses time and again by the church and the state......the whole thing is appalling....


madeline xx


----------



## FutureMommie

NorthStar said:


> Future Mommie do you watch any of the adoption shows?
> 
> Even though I'm a hard hearted practical type I found myself blubbing over an adoption show a month or two back. Sadly adoption is almost impossible in the UK, there were only 70 babies adopted in the whole of 2010.

I watch adoption story too, I love them, I am so shocked about the low adoption rates in the UK and Australia, their are so many children that need good safe homes and to deny a child that is just cruel to me.



Madeline said:


> Its the same in Australia, while the world is full of children with no parents desperate for a home, petty bureaucrats and their often racist and myopic views on family make it as difficult as possible to adopt.
> 
> I would adopt in a heartbeat if we could. it makes no difference to me whether the child has my biological material or not. I just want to be the best parent I can be and I become emotional when I see children in various disadvantaged countries with no parents, no hope and no future and high risk of being abused and I think why are we creating another life when there are so many in need.
> 
> Not that I don't appreciate the uniqueness of the pregnancy experience etc and peoples desire to conceive.
> 
> I just have trouble reconciling the vast number of children with no parents I guess...
> 
> Ok my little rant is over now:)
> 
> Madeline xx

This just breaks my heart! Some many wonderful potential parents like you the govenment isn't thinking about the children.



lavalux said:


> I've been following the conversation about adoptions in the UK and OZ. I know that there are some roadblocks in the States, but they pale in comparison to what I'm hearing about over there. Please ... so if you don't weigh a certain amount or don't have a big house or are not 22 and in the bloom of youth, you can't be an amazing parent? I know alot of the international adoptions have become increasingly difficult with new age restrictions, number of years the couple needs to be together before they can apply, no adoptions for singles or divorced couples. We would have had a tough time adopting from oversees, but we were considering a domestic adoption. It makes me sick when I read articles or see on the news, stories of parents who harm their babies. I used to also represent our state social services agency and handle deprivation and parental termination cases. It was so hard to read those appeal transcripts ... neglect, drug use, incest, molestation, starvation and physical abuse. I got out of that area of law to practice employment litigation because the other area was so emotionally draining. My DH was abused by his alcoholic father and placed in protective custody and then foster care with his little sister while his mom separated from his dad and got back on her feet, but fortunately she managed to do that in a little over a year, and there was a happy ending to their story. He and his sister were reunited with their mom and she worked 2 jobs to support their family. I have a lot of respect for her. But that is not the norm and those children deserve a chance!!!
> 
> Take care, everyone! According to Twinkle's ticker ... just over 2 weeks to Christmas! Yay!

Lava, how are you and those little buns in the oven? That is so horrible about you MIL I hope she gets better soon.

AFM- I had a GREAT meeting with an adoption agency today, they may be the one. I am going to update about the meeting in my journal.


----------



## skye2010

:rofl::rofl:Amanda I'm glad you didn't chuck the loaded knickers. Otherwise you would have missed the most valuable que :winkwink: There is a funny Turkish saying, doesn't translate very well but i'll attempt anyway. "Who do you intend it for and who gets to be lucky (kismet :))
Grapefruit juice is a great tip for CM. Helps it get clear and egg white consistency. 10 days before ovulation 1-2 glass a day helps. 

HA the Disney trip sounds great :happydance: So much fun. You can do one more overload on sugar before the tx and turn all your diet into "proteins and greens" I am imagining the place would be full of candy floss and ice cream vendors or is that wishful thinking? Waltons and Little House on the Praire were my favourite shows. I used to watch it religiously when I was 6-7. My dolls were named after Laura and Mary (her blonde sister) I even had a bit of a crush on their robust dad Charles. :blush: Shame they don't show it here at all on TV.

Northstar I think the pendulum does swing the other way a bit too much. When it comes to being politically correct, human rights and safety measures people lose common sense sometimes. It's hard to find the right balance of formulating the rules I suppose.

Laura your DH's story is very touching. I'm sorry about Mil as well. Does she not have any pension from the government? How heartless is her employer :-( :hugs::hugs:

Hey FM :kiss::kiss: I'm so excited for you. Hope you get a smooth ride with all the paperwork. Are you adopting from your local are or do you think you might need to travel abroad?

AFM I might give into temptation and get DH to buy a tree this weekend. Can't wait to try the hand painted glass Xmass balls that I bought from Krakow this summer. I have a few little angels, mushrooms and strawberries in bright colors and sparkle dust :)) Yeeeaaaah


----------



## missyt

Lava, that is awful about your MIL. I can't believe they fired her after she broke her back! That is a load of crap! I do go down to Atlanta a few times a year. I have family there and my folks 2nd home is on Lake Lanier. I so want to move back down there so bad. I really miss it. I miss the conveniences. DH and I plan on moving down there some day. That is where my SIL is that had trouble TTC and ended up adopting. The only problem is that I work for the Navy now and there aren't may govt. jobs down there. I support Naval Aviation and Lockheed is big down there. With my clearance and experience I think they'd be dumb not to hire me. LOL.

AFM, getting ready for acupuncture. I'm really looking forward to it. I started my antidepressents yesterday. I know it take a few week for them to get into my system. I had a bad day yesterday so I'm hoping today is better. I talked to my SIL yesterday and she hit the nail on the head. She said when you are going through this TTC thing each day you have a 50/50 shot of it either being a good day or bad day. I just hate feeling like this.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, a few :hug: all round

A - I know what you need and I have just the thing - a poster of JT to put above your bed :haha::haha::haha: - I have my whole DD memorabilia collection in my loft including every newspaper cutting I found in the early 80;s!

Missy - hope the ADs start kicking in soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

missyt said:


> AFM, getting ready for acupuncture. I'm really looking forward to it. I started my antidepressents yesterday. I know it take a few week for them to get into my system. I had a bad day yesterday so I'm hoping today is better. I talked to my SIL yesterday and she hit the nail on the head. She said when you are going through this TTC thing each day you have a 50/50 shot of it either being a good day or bad day. I just hate feeling like this.

Missy I am sure you will love acupuncture and it may well help to lift your mood in general. There were times on my journey that I was such a mess and just couldn't see anything positive and cried a whole lot at anything and everything. When I started acupuncture I found not only did it seem to help with my periods/hormones but my general well being and mood improved. It is such a gentle and positive treatment that it can only help and it totally chilled me out after every session. I do believe that if you can come out the other side of this TTC journey then you can cope with anything in life as what you are going through right now is so tough and something that is not understood by many so we automatically feel alone. Try to take one step at a time and set yourself smaller goals to work towards that fit into the long term goal of having a baby. Its fine and its normal to have bad days but what I tried to do was make sure that I had more good days than bad by doing something small each day that made me smile. Hang in there honey, I am hoping and praying that good things come you way real soon :hugs:


----------



## DHime

ok so what is the likelyhood of getting a bfp at 10 dpo?


----------



## caroleb73

Hey DHime some people do get them but many do not show up on tests until a few more days. If you can possibily wait then I would as it is always so crushing to see a negative result even if you think that might change in a few days.

Good luck


----------



## Butterfly67

DHime said:


> ok so what is the likelyhood of getting a bfp at 10 dpo?

I'm actually of the opinion that you should see a faint line on a frer or IC at 10dpo and I consider myself out if I don't see anything by then. Having said that I have heard that some people don't get a line until later than that. :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies. Thought I'd drop by and introduce myself.
I'm 38 and TTC no. 1.
Goodnluxk ro everyone and Im looking forward to getting to know you all.
I usually don't stray far from the recurrent mc thread but after a break of 6 months I thought I'd be a bit more adventurous on the thread.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LeeC

And sorry about the typos, on my phone :/


----------



## caroleb73

LeeC said:


> Hi Ladies. Thought I'd drop by and introduce myself.
> I'm 38 and TTC no. 1.
> Goodnluxk ro everyone and Im looking forward to getting to know you all.
> I usually don't stray far from the recurrent mc thread but after a break of 6 months I thought I'd be a bit more adventurous on the thread.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Welcome Lee, we are happy to have you with us although we always hope that your TTC journey will not last that much longer.

The ladies on this thread are fab and have been a wonderful support to each and everyone of us on this journey. I pray that your sticky bean is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi LeeC

welcome welcome:) I am new here myself. I hope this month will be successful I have my fingers crossed for you:)

Madeline xx


----------



## padbrat

have appeared out of lurkdom to say hiya and welcome to Leec, my RMC bud! 

...............

yes yes yes... I know I am supposed to have left you all alone as I am offically a TTC fraud, seeing as my Hubby has decided no more TTC and for me to go on the pill... however, so far have resisted going on the pill... and I don't know if a corner of me is still thinking what if....

I have been catching up and hell ladies... what is going on???? HUGS HUGS please!


----------



## padbrat

Why why why does my profile keep saying I am pregnant what I absolutely am not!!!????


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi LeeC and welcome :hi: :hugs::hugs:

Hi pad, you know you are always welcome here regardless of status (which I see you have managed to sort) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Welcome LeeC ... this is such a wonderful thread and I'm so glad you found us.

Hi Pad!!! Do you have a journal?


----------



## HappyAuntie

LeeC said:


> Hi Ladies. Thought I'd drop by and introduce myself.
> I'm 38 and TTC no. 1.
> Goodnluxk ro everyone and Im looking forward to getting to know you all.
> I usually don't stray far from the recurrent mc thread but after a break of 6 months I thought I'd be a bit more adventurous on the thread.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Hi Lee! :hugs: I've been following your story over on the RMC thread... I know it can be scary to step out of that safety zone sometimes but I'm glad you've found us and are willing to give us a try. :flower: A lot of us here have had a loss/losses, so please don't feel like you can't talk about your babies here - you are not alone. :hugs: 



padbrat said:


> have appeared out of lurkdom to say hiya and welcome to Leec, my RMC bud!
> 
> ...............
> 
> yes yes yes... I know I am supposed to have left you all alone as I am offically a TTC fraud, seeing as my Hubby has decided no more TTC and for me to go on the pill... however, so far have resisted going on the pill... and I don't know if a corner of me is still thinking what if....
> 
> I have been catching up and hell ladies... what is going on???? HUGS HUGS please!

Yay Pad!! So happy to see you. :hugs::hugs: You are never a fraud - you are a part of us no matter what. As for not starting the pill yet, I'm going to say the same to you that I've said several times in here - give yourself (and hubby) permission to take all the time you need to grieve your failed cycle before you make any sort of final decision about what you want or need to do next. And while you're taking that time, chat with us as much as you want! (with the caveat that we all understand if you need to stay away. :hugs:)


Oh, and DHime, sorry I can't help you on the 10dpo thing - I am in the firmly-refuse-to-test-early camp. The earliest I've ever tested is 13dpo, so I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hey everyone :hi:

I just wanted to pop out of lurkdom and wish you all a 'Merry Christmas'. I know I don't come on here often (we're not technically trying anymore as we've no hope of ever conceiving naturally, we'll actually know in March whether we've any chance of even having our own baby), but I do like to check-up on all you lovely ladies, waiting to hear some much-deserved happy news from each and every one of you. 

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and I hope Santa brings some extra special :dust: for all of you, we need some Christmas/New Year BFPs!

Much love, 

C xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Morning ladies! Just wanted to say a quick hello!

Hi, pad!!!! So glad to see you honey! xoxo


----------



## manuiti

I'm also coming out of lurkdom to say hi to the newbies too!!!

Welcome and I hope, in the nicest way of course, that you aren't with us for very long! 

Here's to lots of xmas/ new year bfps!

:dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay - more new people & lots of our lovely lurkers popping by too. Love to you all & you're always welcome here xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I haven't had a chance to read back, so I'll just say hi again to everyone as I slide myself back into the thread. Hubby and I are hoping to start ttc again here in the next week...


----------



## twinkle1975

dodgercpkl said:


> I haven't had a chance to read back, so I'll just say hi again to everyone as I slide myself back into the thread. Hubby and I are hoping to start ttc again here in the next week...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Dodger,
I'm so sorry. Just went to your journal to find out what happened. I teared up reading about your sweet mom and her telling you that good things can come after a m/c ... like her having you! I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!


----------



## manuiti

dodgercpkl said:


> I haven't had a chance to read back, so I'll just say hi again to everyone as I slide myself back into the thread. Hubby and I are hoping to start ttc again here in the next week...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: from me too.


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm so sorry dodger :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DHime

Hi again!
Thanks for the thoughts ladies. Turns out that I got a second line. I thought I was seeing things and did it again today and the DH saw as well. (yay! i haven't lost my mind!)
Though I am not counting my egg till it hatches so to speak. after a mc on cycle 2 I can't help but be a bit worried.


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

It's been a very long time since I last posted so I'm going to reintroduce myself. There is not much to tell. I'm 36 years old and my DH just turned 40. We've been married going on 5 years been trying to conceive for 2 of those. I'm suffering from unexplained infertility. I had no idea this journey would be so difficult. I'm currenttly taking a break from meds and doctors. I'm not testing or checking anything right now. I'm just hoping and praying for the best. 

Sending baby dust your way


----------



## FutureMommie

dodgercpkl said:


> I haven't had a chance to read back, so I'll just say hi again to everyone as I slide myself back into the thread. Hubby and I are hoping to start ttc again here in the next week...

Hugs!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks ladies. The last 2 weeks have felt like they lasted a lifetime. I've been pretty much all over the emotional spectrum. We are grieving but trying to move forward.


----------



## dodgercpkl

DHime said:


> Hi again!
> Thanks for the thoughts ladies. Turns out that I got a second line. I thought I was seeing things and did it again today and the DH saw as well. (yay! i haven't lost my mind!)
> Though I am not counting my egg till it hatches so to speak. after a mc on cycle 2 I can't help but be a bit worried.

I'm hoping for a very sticky bean for you! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dodger...:hugs: so sorry hun

Dhime...:dust: and congrats

Everyone else...:hi: I am still here....just about :haha:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dodger...:hugs: so sorry hun
> 
> Dhime...:dust: and congrats
> 
> Everyone else...:hi: I am still here....just about :haha:
> 
> XxX

Morning girls! How are you all?

Manuiti-I have thought about you often! Don't lurk-join us again! How are you hun? Hope you're managing to co-ordinate some DTD with DH. Good luck for a 2012 bundle of joy!! :hugs:

Dodger-very sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

Pad-hey chick! Good to have you here! Hmm, a strange one to go back on BCP. No wonder you're dragging your heels. Take however long you need to decide what to do. Huge hugs to you hun! :hugs:

PrayingtoGod-hi! Hope you get your sticky bean soon. 'Unexplained infertility' is the pits! x

Never-how are you? So glad that you popped back in. Do you finish this Friday or next week? How is the new job going? How are you feeling about everything? I hope that you are feeling a little bit stronger-it'll will take however long it will take, so take it easy hun and take good care of yourself.
Lots and lots of love,
Axxx

Purple-I hope you caught your egg this weekend! How was the trip away? I hope you had a lovely time and managed to relax after the tough few weeks you've had! Thinking of you, Axx

Hello-Butterfly, Missy, Purple, FM, HA, Lava, NorthStar, LeeC, Carole, Madeline, Titi, Twinkle, MTBiM, Skyyyyyyyye, OMM, Macwooly (how are you hun? Haven't heard from you in ages!), and anybody else I may have foolishly missed. Hope you have a good week, girls!

AFM-I think I ovulated this weekend, after a spectacular display of EWCM (eurgh) on Friday (post lusting obver JT in the Duran concert)-the deal is that I can rarely detect this, so I think the acupuncture is doing the trick. Anyway, DTD Friday and Sunday, so fingers crossed that the DHEA, Royal Jelly, Omega oils, blah blah blah finally help me pop out a good egg! 

Lots of love to you all, Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...hoping ypu did pop out a good egg and you did it :winkwink: :dust:

No new job :( I had to think about if I lost again and the timing would normally have been over Christmas and I didn't want to start a new job under a cloud of blah so I am still at the hell hole and no teacher as she is off with stress :dohh:

Not sure if I told you ladies but I have my appointment for the RMC clinic on the 10th of January so will have blood taken etc. I'm due my first Af this weekend since my last loss *big*sigh* and we are on a break until after the testing :coffee: (although we had a oopsie this month :haha: )

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Oopsie's are the way to go! Good idead to have an appointment with the RMC-hope they find something that can easily be rectified.

Oh dear, teacher off on stress. An all-too-familiar story! Hope that doesn't mean more work for you?

Take it easy hun, and one day at a time. Booh bah AF-hate her!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

LeeC, welcome to our thread! You'll fit right in. :flower:

Pad, prayingtoGod, Manuiti, Never, good to see all of you pop in! :hi:

Dodger, :hugs:

Carole, thanks so much for your words of encouragement. I do have a lot of faith in the acupuncture. It makes me feel a lot better when I leave out of there. I know that it is good for my body and I'm glad to hear it helped with your hormone levels.

Dwrgi, I so hope you are one of those ladies that gets your BFP naturally! Especially after that 1st IVF!

AFM, I'm just trying to take care of myself. I think through all of this TTC we are hardest on ourselves. I went to acupuncture on Saturday and it really helped with my mood. I also went to see a friend after who was diagnosed with breast cancer a few months ago. I was so happy to find out she doesn't need chemo now. It was wonderful visiting with her and she is one of the few that knows what I'm going through and understand and doesn't make stupid comments. Yesterday I went to church with a friend of mine. A few months back I asked if she'd take me to her church since I'd never been to a Methodist church before. I think that did me some good too. I usually go to my Catholic but Catholics are usually so stoic and of course the typical Catholic guilt hovers over. I also started doing my yoga and qigong so that is helping some too.


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi said:


> Manuiti-I have thought about you often! Don't lurk-join us again! How are you hun? Hope you're managing to co-ordinate some DTD with DH. Good luck for a 2012 bundle of joy!! :hugs:

Aww, thank you! Well today is CD1 for me. For the first time ever I was 2 days over my luteal phase and I went out and bought a hpt yesterday, was impatient and tested right away (not with fmu) and I thought I could see something and got all excited about testing this morning. I'd even had a proper night sweat the night before. Then just after 7pm last night I got some fairly mild but very localised cramps (normally my AF cramps are just a dull, heavy feeling ache). And then AF turned up. I really shouldn't have let myself get excited because now I'm really down in the dumps and very teary. DH isn't home now until February so that's TTC out the window for a little while.

But I'll try to stick around here this time because we've now decided that that's enough trying to conceive naturally as with DHs job the odds really aren't on our side even if everything is working just fine in both of us. But we don't even know that. Also I turn 37 in March and things just aren't going to be getting any easier for us now. So I'll be getting off my back side and sorting out medical insurance for us out here in S America and organising initial tests for myself and for DH once he's home again. And we'll go from there.

Sorry I've neglected this forum. Everyone's so lovely and so supportive. :flower:
xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Manuiti - sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Missy - glad you found the Methodist church helpful - we do tend to be fairly cheery!!

Never - glad you're going to get to see someone about the RMs soon - hopefully they'll have some answers for you. 

Dwrgi - I'm still giggling to myself about Duran Duran kick starting your ewcm!!

Welcome back prayingtogod 

Hello everyone else xxxxxx

I did the nativity story for a toddler group this morning - went really well but had the usual stresses of being surrounded by lots of gorgeous babies. Sigh.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lovely ladies :)

Ive just been catching up on all posts - wow, everyone chatted loads!!

ok, I might have to do this in a few bursts to get caught up,

Hi Lee - welcome to the thread :flower: lovely to "meet you"

Pad :hi: how are you doing hun?? I think about you loads. Hope you are doing ok? I don't blame you for not starting the pill either xxx

Dodger - I am so so sorry for you loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: there are no words that can make it better, I know. be kind to yourself and if you need a cry, then have one. I know that awful feeling of tears coming and not being able to do anything about them xxx

Dwrgi - hahah - I wonder if JT has any clue about the effect he has on CM?? :rofl: I really hope that you caught the eggy as a result! 

Twinkle - Christmas is so close - you ticker is now cheerung me up rather than scaring me! what do you usually do for Christmas?

HA - I bet you can't wait for your disneyland trip. how wounder. it is a family reunion?? how many are going?

FM - I was so excited to read about your first interview with the adoption people? as the other ladies have discussed, it's so hard to adopt here in the UK. I hope you don't have to wait long!! it sounds like it went so well!

Manuiti - welcome back, we've missed you xxx

Prayingtogod - welcome back, I hope your stay is short xxx

Tigerlilly - and hi to you too! I thought about you and wondered How you were

Carole - how are you doing? you are almost at your 20 weeks scan mark. do they still do that where you are??

Missy - there is no shame on being on antidepressants at all! you need to do whatever you need to feel good! for any other medical problem we would take the meds the doctor recommended, and depression should be no different :hugs:

never - big :hugs: to you hun. I hope your appointment at the recurrent MC goes well, maybe there will be some answers for you to help in the future xxx

Butterfly - I hope you get some more chances at catching the eggy, I am sending you loads of :hugs: and thoughts x

northstar - are you still in Paris or back home again now? and did you get your puppy??

skye - Im so happy you are feeling calmer now, did you go to the meeting of other moms-to-be??

MTBIM - I hope you are ok?? :hugs:

OMM - you are such a sweetie, I am sure I will PM you more about our dad's, thanks again xxxx

afm - well we had a lovely time on a mini cruise, 3 nights of relaxing and eating and drinking (way too much!) I think it's done us good, however according to FF and the CBFM - no ovulation yet, so it'll probably happen in the next few days (I hope) my cycles are very irregular - I am glad to have the CBFM or I would be missing O time all the time!

I Missed you ladies xxx https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif


----------



## twinkle1975

Purple - you're such a good poster - you always take time to respond to everyone!!! xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Where did you mini-cruise to??


----------



## purplelou

Hi Twinks :) we went to belgium and france, it was cold but relaxing xxx

and I think we cross posted - so I need to award you another "Forced smile of the week award" for your efforts this morning .......

AWARDED TO TWINKLE, FOR HER NATIVITY PLAY EFFORTS THIS MORNING xx

https://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/7/5/thismyforced128597354905284486.jpg


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> I did the nativity story for a toddler group this morning - went really well but had the usual stresses of being surrounded by lots of gorgeous babies. Sigh.


DH is having a reeeeeaaaaalllllllllllyyyyyy hard time with Christmas this year. :nope: He has me quite worried, actually. He typically has a hard time dealing with our ttc breaks because he's very goal-oriented and doesn't know what to do with himself when he's not actively working toward a goal, so I wasn't surprised when his mood started suffering several weeks ago. He started getting much more sensitive to any perceived slight, he doesn't want to go to work (he hasn't gone in till 10ish on some days and he doesn't care if anyone notices), he has stopped working out completely (and he used to work out 90min/day, 5 days/week), he says he feels really pessimistic about our chances in general, he feels beaten down, defeated, etc.... Yesterday he stayed in bed until 1:30p. He only got up after I went in and just laid down with him and held him for a while. He'd apparently been awake for some time and just didn't want to get out of bed, didn't want to feel anything, etc and had been crying quite a bit. He basically is going thru every single emotion/action I went through and felt before starting my anti-depressants back in May. It's so similar to what I went thru it's like watching a recording of myself (only much slimmer and taller and with less hair :winkwink: ). He's been coming with me to counseling for the last month or so and has decided/agreed that he needs to start anti-depressants himself, but he has to wait until the first week of Feb for the first available appointment to see an MD to get the prescription (as our counselor is a PhD and therefore can't prescribe anything herself)!! It is SO frustrating that here is someone who wants and needs help sooner rather than later, and he has to wait until the first of February to get it. ](*,) (He could get in to see our GP and get a prescription from him today if we had to, but he really needs to see a specialist in psychopharmacology because his family has a long history of bipolar disorder... he doesn't have bipolar himself, but some anti-d's have been known to kick some at-risk people into a manic phase, basically to jump-start bipolar disorder in someone who didn't have it previously. His family history of bipolar puts him at risk of having that complication of anti-d's, so we have to be really careful about what he takes, and a psychopharmacologist knows that group of drugs better than anyone else.)

Interestingly, our counselor said that in all her patients/clients, the men are typically a few months behind the women on everything related to infertility - a few months later to accept we need medical intervention, a few months later to accept the lesser interventions aren't working and we need to haul out the big guns, a few months later for the depression to hit.... I think it's because we're the ones who obsess about it, we're the ones who read and educate ourselves about it, we're the ones who talk about it, etc... the men have the luxury of keeping their heads in the sand longer than we do. :sad1:


Welcome back to Manuiti, Praying and Tigerlily - glad to see you again. (Well, glad that we'll have you to talk with - not glad you're still ttc!) 

Big hugs to you, Dodger. 

I'm off to finish the rest of the Christmas shopping today, ladies - wish me luck!


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - I bet you can't wait for your disneyland trip. how wounder. it is a family reunion?? how many are going?

We'll have 17 in our group! The last time this particular lot were all together was at my sister's wedding 12 years ago. The nice thing about having it at Disney is that we are all staying at the same place and we will have our breakfasts and dinners together, but during the day we're free to go off and do our own thing if we want to. It gives a really nice balance of having enough time spent together that you feel like you really got to vacation together, and enough time spent alone that you don't go :wacko: from too much togetherness! :haha: We are at T minus 25 days today, and I can't wait - DH and I need a getaway so badly!! (Speaking of, I'm glad you enjoyed your mini-cruise!)


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Purple - that is indeed very much what my face looked like today!! Although the laugh the monkey gave me was a good kick up the arse!! :haha:
Mini cruise sounds fab - we're looking for somewhere to go away for my birthday in Jan but DH hasn't got a passport & we can't really afford to get him one atm so it'll have to be somewhere in this country.

HA - your poor DH, he's really suffering. It sucks that he can't get any help until Feb - now he's got to struggle through - literally- the darkest part of the year when it's so easy to feel down & cope with the holidays too. Big hugs to both of you :hugs: Disney sounds amazing - I'm so jealous!!

So - lets talk about Christmas plans to take our minds of other stuff!!

So far my Christmas plans look like this:

Christmas Eve I'm working in the afternoon but it's lovely stuff so I don't mind - Christingle service at 4.30 (1st one I've done on my own!) at one church, 'X-factor meets the Nativity' Family service at 6.30 at another church. 
Then spending the evening in the pub with friends before back to church for the midnight service. 

Christmas Day - open a couple of presents at home, then go to church for Christmas Day service -see DH's Mum & swap presents. Drive 45 mins to my parents, help my Mum to cook dinner (my brother & his boyfriend aren't coming home this year) eat lots, play games, drink, watch tv, eat more. Stay over

Boxing Day - drive to DH's aunties for the day with his Mum's family - all 17 of them squished in one medium sized house - they're very loud but it's fun!! I'm in charge of the annual Boxing Day Quiz this year - better get started on that soon!!

Between Christmas and New Year we're both off so we'll be seeing family and friends & sleeping a lot!!

New Year we're going over to Lincoln to visit some friends for a couple of nights so that will involve lots of board games, drinking & usually mountains of bacon & sausages (as the people going are mostly guys & that's all they remember to bring!!

What's anyone else doing???


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple, glad you had a lovely mini-break, that always reminds me of Bridget Jones :haha::haha:

HA, it does for sure sound like your DH is suffering from depression and what a nightmare that he cannot get any medication until next year. Do you think that St John's wort will help at all? I think it may only really scratch the surface and 'real' drugs are a better bet but maybe it will just help a little bit.

Twinkle, your Xmas plans sound lovely :flower:

Xmas is not so exciting in our family as there are always stresses about who goes where and does what and that just ends up spoiling it. So I'll go down to my sister's with my Mum on Xmas eve. Then going to my half-brother's that evening but of course my mum has to stay on her own at my sister's as he is my Dad's son. Going to take my aunt who just went into a home to church on Xmas morning and hope that she is having a good day with her dementia and knows what is going on. Back to my house Boxing Day I guess.:shrug: Feeling quite depressed about it all tbh :nope:


----------



## twinkle1975

Aww Butterfly, sorry Christmas is so stressful for you - in that case my wish for you is that it all goes smoothly and is over quickly!! Can you enjoy some chilling out time after Christmas??


----------



## purplelou

Oh HA - Im so sorry about your poor DH and that there is such a long wait for him to see the person he needs to :hugs:

your family reunion sounds wonderful though!


Butterfly, I hope Christmas will be stress free for you xxx


Twinkle - your plans sound fab! I hope you have a twinkly wondeful time xxx


My parents will be staying with us over Christmas, and I intend to make it lovely and relaxing for them both, my wonderful MIL is making a big Christmas dinner for us all (me and DH, my parents, DH's parents and his brother) which will be lovely and there will be presents and then lots of board games etc me and DH are thinking about maybe going out somewhere on boxing day with my mum and dad, maybe the cinema - not sure yet and then maybe having a tasty lunch when DH's family will come. New Years eve tends to be fairly quiet here, there are normally a ton of fireworks around here and our dogs tend to panic, so we stay home and relax. I guess we will taking mum and dad around the sales etc to look at stuff for their new home (i.e. a kitchen etc) and I have to go back to work between Christmas and new year.


----------



## missyt

Purple, I loooooooooove that forced smile! If anything brings a smile to my face its a monkey. I don't know why. I'm weird.

HA, it definately does sound like DH is suffering from depression. Reading your post really made me sad. I understand a lot of the symptoms he is having because I have them too. I know Butterfly mentioned St. John's Wort. I actually drink an herbal tea that is St. John's Wort. I actually do think it helps a little but like BF said, nothing is as good as the real thing. I'm sure part of it has to do with the holidays. I've felt particularly low this Christmas too because last year this time I thought I'd be pregnant or have a baby by now. I'm sure many of us feel that way. I hope he can get in to see someone sooner than February.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to my Christmas plans. This is the first time in 3 years I'll be with MY family in MA for Christmas. Before DH, I always went home for Christmas but since I've been with him I've stayed here in MD with him because his son is here. Now he and the ex switch off holidays and his son is getting older anyway. We'll be going to MA for 5 days. I'm getting new tires on my Jeep so we can drive up there and handle the snow if they have any big storms. Since my parents are in their 70's now, I think its important I spend this time with them. Especially since my dad was sick in the fall. The time I do spend with them gets even more precious.


----------



## twinkle1975

missy - really glad you get to spend Christmas with your folks, hope it makes Christmas a litle easier this year xxx


----------



## purplelou

Missy that sounds lovely, that you'll get to spend some time with your folks over Christmas x


----------



## lavalux

Twinkle ... no wonder you love Christmas so much. That sounds like a fab holiday. ;)


----------



## twinkle1975

Indeed it is Lava. It's a manic time of year for me work wise but I don't mind because it's all cool stuff like nativity plays, Christmas parties, candle lit services etc. My favourite one is a daytime carol service we have with the adult special needs group who meet at one of the churches - this year one of the guys is doing a reading & another is singing 'When a Child is born' - it'll be fab!!


----------



## skye2010

Debs :hugs::hugs: I miss u here so pls keep on poking in. :kiss: 

Dodger I'm so sorry to hear about your news.:cry: :hugs:

Lee welcome to the thread, hopefully you will find it as addictive us :)

Welcome back oldbees :))

HA, I felt sad reading about your DH. Man do take a long time to reflect emotions, and they don't build a support system like girls do. Poor guy :hugs: Do you think the Disney trip would lift him up a bit. You are also going to start the IVF soon No? You have all the meds. Hope the dark clouds lift off soon and you get a nice Xmass.

Butterfly sweetie don't get depressed :hugs: I'm sure you can still enjoy some of Xmass. Is your mum upset about staying at home alone? Maybe you can do half with her and half with your brother. Family liaisons is probably the most complicated affair. :shrug:

Twinks your Xmass sound a lot of fun:winkwink:

Laura, Chris, Northstar, Purple, Fm, Never, Amanda (u need a big JT poster on your bedroom wall :haha:) and Missy :kiss:


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad..:hi: and :hugs: honey

HA...my heart breaks for you and hubby. Don't know if you read the 'Thoughts from a mother' on the RMC thread but that was what finally got my OH to understand what I was going through and it made him realise too...just a bit further on from me. Hoping you get yourselves ready for the IVF journey both physically and mentally :hugs:

Twinkle...sounds like a fab time :hugs;

Missy...you must be really happy this Christmas :hugs:

Butterfly...families eh? Gathered you've read all the shambolic goings on in my journal :dohh: :hugs: hun

Purple...lovely to be having your parens with you over Christmas :hugs:

Skye...only 5 weeks to go :shock: :hugs:

Tiger, OMM and lurkers :hi: and :hugs:

AFM...wish I had the willpower to not test at 9/10 DPO. I'm back on that crazy roller coaster and what ever happens I'll deal with it again :dohh: couldn't make it up :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, how are you all??

Purple-that break sounded absolutely lovely. Glad you enjoyed it and good job that you have your CBFM! Let's keep all fingers crossed for a XMA BFP!!! Interestingly, I didn't POAS for ovulation this time, I just couldn't be bothered. I went by my rare appearance of EWCM (see, I'm so excited I'm still going on about it! Thank you John, I love you!!!) and my ovulation twinges. Your Christmas also sounds lovely-so great that you all get along! 

Missy-how are you doing hun? Hope you're feeling a little bit better. Spending Xmas with your parents sounds really great-and exactly what you need. Keep smiling, my sweet! (Think of the monkey!). xx

Twinkle-wow! Your Christmas sounds really beautiful. I love the X Factor influence! It sounds like great fun. Hmm, you've got me thinking-I might do a quiz too! It is sad being surrounded by babies, but you will have your own before you know it, so hang on in there. xx

Butterfly-Christmas can be the worst time of year if you are single, and I sooooo know that one. Everybody is in couples, and seemingly happy. But, we don't knwo what goes on behind closed doors, and think about how many of those will be filing for divorce in the New Year, according to statistics. Hmm, sounds a bit cynical, but what I'm trying to say is that it's better to be single than in a crap relationship just for the sake of it, and I think that a lot of people do just this. I don't know if that's any comfort to you. I'm sending you big hugs! :hugs::hugs:

HA-oh, I so feel for your DH. The poor man, he does sound as if he has the classic symptoms of depression. Isn't it vitamin D that people are offered if they suffer in the winter? It is completely rubbish that he can't see anybody until February. I am sure that you are being a huge source of support for him, and doing everything that you can to help him. Hope he feels a little better soon. The Disney reunion sounds wonderful-perhaps looking forward to this can help distract him and give him something to look forward to? Lots of love to you, xxx

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye! Only five weeks!!!! OMG and OMG!!!! I can't believe that. Well, young lady, I hope that you are resting up and resting up and perhaps resting up some more. Lifting hand to mouth to shove another mince pie in is the ONLY exercise that I allow you to do!!!! I hope that you are okay, and feeling a little better about You Know What-you seemed quite stressed last week. Thinking of you hun, and lots of love, Axxx

Manuiti-I think it is a VERY good idea to consider other options especially as your DH is away so much. And, as we keep getting told, time is not on our sides. You will also feel better as you are doing something PROACTIVE about it. Fingers crossed that you get the ball moving soon. x

Love to everybody! Not much going on today, except the weather is shocking and my OH had to take the two huskeys out running in a hale storm this morning. He wasn't very happy; thing the fluffies had a whale of a time. Acupuncture for me this evening-and three sleeps to go before HOLIDAYS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Have a great day everybody,
Axx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

So much to reply to this morning... hope I don't forget something!

Let's see, Christmas plans - We will be driving 1200 miles (each way :wacko: ) to visit my family in Texas, about 15 minutes from the Gulf coast, about an hour south of Houston - don't be jealous because the beach there sounds much lovlier than it actually is. :haha: It's where we lived before moving here to Indiana two years ago. We split the drive into two days (10 hrs driving one day, 9 hrs the second) and stop for the night at DH's dad's house, as it's roughly half way between here and there (Little Rock, Arkansas, for those who have a map or are interested). I am concerned that the stop in Little Rock is a bad move for DH's mental health right now, as his dad is an absolute jerk on a good day, but DH feels obligated. ](*,) Not to sound unChristianly, but I'd rather gouge my brain out thru my navel with a spoon than spend another minute with my FIL, but what can you do? :shrug: DH feels obligated, no matter how verbally abusive the man gets, to spend a token amount of time with him. I have learned over the years that I can bite my tongue for 24 hours and keep myself busy while we're there to keep my interaction with him to a bare minimum. But I will say that when we do have kids, I will NOT allow him to treat them the way he has treated DH and my SILs. :growlmad:

We won't arrive in TX until the 23rd, and we'll be there for a week. We'll get to see our niece play in the kids' handbell choir at the Christmas Eve service, and I of course will cry watching her - I love that girl so much! We'll have our family's traditional Christmas Eve dinner of pizza, a tradition my Granna started at least 30 years ago when she got tired of trying to cook something her picky granddaughters would eat! :haha: We'll have Christmas morning with my parents and my sister and her family - the aforementioned niece, who's 10, and nephew, 5. Niece learned the truth about Santa this year (which breaks my heart) so it will be interesting to see how she feels on Christmas morning. (Hopefully not too bad - she said she suspected the truth last year, so maybe she will be ok.) We usually spend Christmas day eating a huge meal, watching Christmas movies (It's a Wonderful Life, White Christmas, and A Christmas Story are musts!) and playing games/doing crafts/working a puzzle/napping etc. It's lovely. Boxing day is usually more of the same, since it's not officially celebrated over here. Sometimes on Boxing Day we try to do some sort of family-togetherness activity, like go to the zoo or something, but no plans this year as of yet. Since we lived there in Texas so long, we also have plans to get together with a few "old" friends while in town. 

We're driving back to Indiana over the 30th/31st, so we're doing nothing for New Years this year. When we do "celebrate" it, we usually have friends over (or go to their house, depending on whose turn it is to host) and play board games while drinking ourselves silly! :drunk: We may still have them over for a slightly belated New Years celebration, on the 2nd or so, or maybe for DH's birthday on the 4th. We are coming back to Indiana before NYE because we leave for Disney on the 5th (!) and we need some time to unpack, do laundry, and repack and catch our breath before leaving again! 





Butterfly67 said:


> Purple, glad you had a lovely mini-break, that always reminds me of Bridget Jones :haha::haha:

Me too!!!!! I LOVE those books and movies. I love the ridiculous fight scenes in the movies. And I loooooooovvvveeee Colin Firth!!!




Butterfly67 said:


> HA, it does for sure sound like your DH is suffering from depression and what a nightmare that he cannot get any medication until next year. Do you think that St John's wort will help at all? I think it may only really scratch the surface and 'real' drugs are a better bet but maybe it will just help a little bit.

Thank you for reminding me about SJW - I had completely forgotten about that - we may give that a try. And I'm sorry you're feeling blue about Christmas this year. It's just not always a nice time, really, single or not. :hugs:



skye2010 said:


> HA, I felt sad reading about your DH. Man do take a long time to reflect emotions, and they don't build a support system like girls do. Poor guy :hugs: Do you think the Disney trip would lift him up a bit. You are also going to start the IVF soon No? You have all the meds. Hope the dark clouds lift off soon and you get a nice Xmass.

He absolutely is holding on to the Disney trip. That and seeing our family (well, mine technically, but he likes my family better than his own) at Christmas is what's holding him together atm. He says he can hold out until Feb to get the meds he needs because until then he has those two trips to look forward to/distract him.

As for timing of the IVF, AF should arrive while we're at Disney so we can't do it in January - we have to wait for my late January/early February cycle to start the process. I just went ahead and ordered the drugs now because I know my insurance costs are going up at the start of the year, so I saved a little $$ by buying them now instead of waiting until closer to our start time.



Neversaynever said:


> HA...my heart breaks for you and hubby. Don't know if you read the 'Thoughts from a mother' on the RMC thread but that was what finally got my OH to understand what I was going through and it made him realise too...just a bit further on from me. Hoping you get yourselves ready for the IVF journey both physically and mentally :hugs:

I did read that, and thank you. I've read lots of things like that but never thought of passing them on to DH - I might give that a try this evening. I sometimes forget that he hasn't done all the reading and research on all this that I have done, so he doesn't know as much as I do and doesn't know that everything he's feeling is completely normal. 



Neversaynever said:


> AFM...wish I had the willpower to not test at 9/10 DPO. I'm back on that crazy roller coaster and what ever happens I'll deal with it again :dohh: couldn't make it up :dohh:

I also read this on the RCM thread! FX'd!!! :hugs:


I had more I wanted to say this morning but I've rambled on so long that I've forgotten it now. :dohh: Maybe it will come back to me later. Until then, I have to work on getting our Christmas cards done today so I can mail them asap - bring on the coffee!!

Hope you all have a lovely day. I am so grateful for you all!! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

dodgercpkl said:


> I haven't had a chance to read back, so I'll just say hi again to everyone as I slide myself back into the thread. Hubby and I are hoping to start ttc again here in the next week...

dodger-I cannot say how sorry I am that you are going through this. My heart goes out to you honey and I am praying you get that forever baby really soon. Glad you are moving forward and crossing everything for you as you continue on. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

HA - your plans sound lovely , except the FIL of course. if it were me, Id book a hotel somewhere along the route near to FIL so you can visit and then leave - but that's just me :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

:hi: titi - how are you doing hun??


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - your plans sound lovely , except the FIL of course. if it were me, Id book a hotel somewhere along the route near to FIL so you can visit and then leave - but that's just me :winkwink:

I asked DH if we could do that, but he's afraid that won't be "enough" for his dad and we'd get sh*t from him over it. At which point my thought was then why even bother with any of it? What, if you're not physically close enough for him to tell you what a screw up you and your sisters are then he doesn't want to see you at all? No question in my book which one I'd take! But I've known DH long enough to know not to start that battle again... he's going to have to reach the point where he comes to that conclusion on his own - I can't speed that process up any. :nope:


----------



## Tititimes2

purplelou said:


> :hi: titi - how are you doing hun??

Hey purple - just hanging in. So far so good- scan was good yesterday. Thanks for asking. 

How are you doing. Seems everyone is crazy getting ready for the holidays. Isn't it always that way?


----------



## twinkle1975

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> HA - your plans sound lovely , except the FIL of course. if it were me, Id book a hotel somewhere along the route near to FIL so you can visit and then leave - but that's just me :winkwink:
> 
> I asked DH if we could do that, but he's afraid that won't be "enough" for his dad and we'd get sh*t from him over it. (At which point my thought was then why even bother with any of it? What, if you're not physically close enough for him to tell you what a screw up you and your sisters are then he doesn't want to see you at all? No question in my book which one I'd take! But I've known DH long enough to know not to start that battle again... he's going to have to reach the point where he comes to that conclusion on his own - I can't speed that process up any. :nope:Click to expand...

I totally sympathise in the FIL area - mine is a total knob - he screams down the phone at DH, if we bump into him when we're out he tries to start a fight (he got thrown out of the pub on DH's birthday) and he refers to me as Her or that bitch (Because I once told him I was scared of him!) it really upsets me that DH just takes it. I think his attitude to his Dad has changed a bit since he finally asked why were going to the hospital & when DH told him he said "Oh I thought it was something serious!" Hopefully your DH will be able to see the light one day too! xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wow! I so can't keep up with this thread! lol Everytime I turn around there are another couple of pages of posts. 

HA and Twink - ugh. So sorry you have to deal with horrible FILs. 

HA I hope your DH comes to that realization soon! Your trip sounds like it will be a busy but (mostly) fun time!! 

Titi - thank you. *hugs* I'm praying that you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Purple - Your cruise sounds amazing! I'm glad you had a great time. :)

Thank you to all the well wishes and support from all of you ladies. My DH and I are doing ok. I'm hoping that today is the end of the bleeding, but I think I might jump my husband after work regardless. I was talking to my mom about her miscarriage, and while she doesn't remember a whole lot of details, she DOES remember that she was pregnant with me within 2 weeks after (she knows because she got ms immediately) and that she and my dad didn't wait or worry about the bleeding to stop before they started bding again. I'm not sure I really wanted to know about my parents sexual practices, but it does make me feel better that Anton and I have already jumped each other once since the mc. 

I know I missed a ton of people and posts on here so I'm sending a big :hugs: and hi to everyone and wishing everyone :dust:.


----------



## FutureMommie

Dhime- congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dwrgi- Yay for the Ov and CM, I have lots of CM now around O time and I realized that I had been on fertility meds for so long that it had dried up but now that I've been off of them for several months it is back!!!! Now if I could only get my uterus to cooperate. Good luck, hope you caught that eggie!

Never- I hope you get some answers at your appt but an oopsie would be even better, you know I'm rooting for you hun!

Manuiti- sorry AF got you but welcome back to our wonderful thread

Purple- Your Christmas plans simply sound lovely!!!! SEnding O dust your way!

Twinkle- *waving*

HA- I'm really glad that your dh has agreed that it is best that he get a little help to get him over the hump. I think sometimes we forget that our hubbys are going thru this too and they too want this as bad as we do. 

Your FIL sounds absolutely dreadful but just approach it from the standpoint of 24hr and then you will be on your way to see your family. It all sounds so lovely.....I'm not sure I could drive that far with my dh I would probably strangle him before we got there. I love all of the Christmas movies, I've been watching them since before Thanksgiving and my dh has been gracious enough to watch them with me. He only refuses to watch " White Christmas" Which is my absolute favorite, I've already watched it twice!!!!

Butterfly- *waving*

Missy- so happy that you will be spending the holidays with your mom and dad every moment with family is precious

Dodger- sending ((((hugs)))) you way

AFM- Not much going on here, I O'd this weekend and still not giving up on my natural bfp, anything is possible. My dh and I decided to talk with my RE about getting the scar tissue removed so I have an appt scheduled for 12/29, also my RE has adopted for the adoption agency that I had a meeting with last week so I intend to take full advantage of the opportunity to talk to him about his experience. I'm super excited about that. We don't have much planned for Christmas, just spending time together and with family.


----------



## padbrat

Just popped my nose in to say Dodger, with my last one I fell pregnant after the M/C before with no AF in between... that BFP came as a real shock I can tell you, so believe me hun, it is absolutely possible to get pregnant straight after a M/C. I wish you all the best of luck x

awww thank you guys for welcoming me back... even though I really am a fraud.... spoke to Hubby again about TTC and he is still adamant that we are not going through another pregnancy.

Lava.. believe me you would not want to read any journal of mine, it would have you suicidal in seconds. This year has been s**t.

Twinks... I need a forced smile piccy too... I put my fake smile on every day...

HA your poor Hubby, at least you recognise the signs having gone through it yourself. I can also identify with some of his feelings. I really hope he gets the help he needs soon hun x

Butterfly, Dwrgi, Purps love love loves for you x

Skye not long now til she is here xx

Congrats to Titi and Never... super sticky thoughts and prayers to you both xxxxx

Xmas is at my Sis and Bro in Laws with my Niece and Nephew... closest we will ever get to having kids of our own.


----------



## padbrat

hey FM... hoping for a natural BFP for you

Congratulations DHime.


----------



## FutureMommie

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:Hey Pad!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

FM:kiss:..... always hoping for you


----------



## dodgercpkl

FutureMommie said:


> Dodger- sending ((((hugs)))) you way
> 
> AFM- Not much going on here, I O'd this weekend and still not giving up on my natural bfp, anything is possible. My dh and I decided to talk with my RE about getting the scar tissue removed so I have an appt scheduled for 12/29, also my RE has adopted for the adoption agency that I had a meeting with last week so I intend to take full advantage of the opportunity to talk to him about his experience. I'm super excited about that. We don't have much planned for Christmas, just spending time together and with family.

Thank you. I'm rooting for your natural bfp!! That's awesome to know someone that you can talk to about adoption. I know it's something I've vaguely looked at and it's all so complicated and different from place to place and state to state. It's nice to have someone you know that's been through it. I hope you have a good time at Christmas with your family!



padbrat said:


> Just popped my nose in to say Dodger, with my last one I fell pregnant after the M/C before with no AF in between... that BFP came as a real shock I can tell you, so believe me hun, it is absolutely possible to get pregnant straight after a M/C. I wish you all the best of luck x
> 
> awww thank you guys for welcoming me back... even though I really am a fraud.... spoke to Hubby again about TTC and he is still adamant that we are not going through another pregnancy.

Thanks Pad! My mom was the same with me. I'm so sorry that you've had such a tough year and I'm more sorry that your hubby is against ttc again. You've been through so much more then me, but I do know that despite the worry that it will happen again, the knowledge that I'm ttc again helps me move on and deal with my grief.

NEVER!! OMG! I totally missed it! I'm so praying for a happy and healthy 9 for you! My thoughts and prayers are winging their way to you!


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> AFM...wish I had the willpower to not test at 9/10 DPO. I'm back on that crazy roller coaster and what ever happens I'll deal with it again :dohh: couldn't make it up :dohh:
> 
> XxX

OMG!!! I missed this too! So excited for you hun! How are you feeling? Let's keep all fingers crossed for a healthy and happy 8 months for you hun. Soooooooooo wishing you a super sticky bean. xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Pad - I'm glad we've got you to interpret people's posts for us - Congrats Never!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

FM- I am praying for that natural BFP too!

pad- fraud smaud! Love seeing you pop up here. Sorry DH is against it- maybe he just can't stand how emotional it can be and watching you go through it? I know my DH said he hates to see what I go through. But he knows I am committed as long as I can do it emotionally (and who am I kidding - and physically too at my age). How are you feeling about it?


----------



## lavalux

Hoping we see some more natural Christmas surprise BFPs on here. Other than a few bumps with family dysfunction along the way for a few of you (welcome to my world), it sounds like some fun holiday plans are in the works.

Butterfly,
Just wanted to pass on some hugs to you. ;)

Pad,
If you had a journal, no matter how dark it might get in places, I would read it and stay with you on your journey. You will have a family of your own one day! In the meantime, you are never a fraud.

HA,
I'm so glad you & your DH can see his need for help and it is so hard for you I'm sure to see him suffer, but hopefully with your support, Christmas with your family, and the Disney trip to distract him, that Feb appt will be here soon enough and the meds will kick in to give him some relief. I actually noticed a marked improvement after only 3 days on my Budeprion (sp?). Y'all are being smart to wait until the Dr. can see him b/c it would be best to get him on the right meds and dose right out of the gate.

AFM,
I'm counting down the days until the new year when I can stop working. The babies are doing fine but they are on the small side. Liam is lagging behind his sister so the specialist told me today that if the discrepancy continues they will take them early (like 36 weeks) to give him a better shot at growing outside in NICU. ;(


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

I'm having a little issues with Christmas as well. I'm just not in the spirit. I'm not putting up a tree, buying any gifts, or anything.You should see the looks when I tell people I'm not celebrating Christmas this year. One coworker asked if I was an atheist now. I kindly replied no I'm not. I am celebrating the birth of Jesus in my heart. I am not celebrating the man part of Christmas. They still give me weird looks but I think I can get by with that story. Anyway I'm not putting up a tree, buying gifts, or decorating anything until a baby comes into this house or I turn 40. Whichever comes first. Hopefully it will be a baby. I'm already 36. Forty is quickly approaching. 

On to better news. I am going to get back in the game in January.I'm om day 23 of a 27 day cycle. I'm going to start back testing. I also made an appointment with my RE. Of Course there are no openings until mid February. After a few cycles. If we are not successful. i guess we are on to the next step.


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad...seriously a journal has kept me sane through these dark months. Big :hugs:

Dodger...yup this BFP was straight after my last loss without AF :wacko:

Dwrgi and twinkle...sorry I made it a bit obscure :dohh: but AF is due Sunday do I might let a teeny cheer out IF I get past that :hugs:

HA...my OH would listen half heartedly to me and my rantings and he was the one who told me I needed help. When he read the thoughts thing, he cried because it finally hit home and it was there in black and white and completely normal the way in which I an dealing with it all. Hoping you don't have to suffer to much with you FIL and your niece makes it more than worth it :hugs:

:hi: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls-the lady who got pregnant at my local clinic on her fourth IVF, following immunolgy testing, posted the following information regarding her cocktail of drugs and vits. I'm sure she won't mind if I pass this on, if it helps somebody. 

Interestingly, the vits and supplements are divided up throughout the day-don't certain vits cause other nutrients not to be absorbed?

Anyway, here we are:

Supplements - minimum of 3 months before treatment :

At Breakfast
DHEA 75mg
Coenzyme 75mg
Vitamin C 1000mg
Royal Jelly 500mg

At Main meal
Vitamin B6 100mg
Vitamin B Complex
Royal Jelly 500mg
Bee propolis 500mg
Pregnacare preconception

At Bedtime
Zinc 15mg
Royal Jelly 500mg
Omega 3 1300mg

All supplements stopped at EC except pregnacare and Omega3. DH took Wellman conception (Only took Pregnacare and Omega 3's on previous cycles). All supplements from Holland and Barratt apart from the Omega 3's and pregnacare from Boots.

IVF protocol :

Suprecur 
Menopur 450 
Ovitrelle trigger 1 embryo day 3 transfer, 2 embryos day 5 transfer (one with AH)
Ritodrine womb relaxant 3 days from ET
Progynova 3 times daily from ET 
Pregnyl 5000 after second ET

(Split ET, womb relaxant and extra Pregnyl shot for the first time this cycle)

Dr Gorgy 'recipe' : 

Antibiotics prior to tx as a precaution for both me & DH
Prednisolone 25mg from day 5 of stimms 
Clexane from day 5 of stimms 20 mg to EC, 40mg from EC 
Prontogest 100mg from EC 
Cyclogest once daily 12 hrs before Prontogest from EC 
Aspirin 75mg from start of cycle
Intralipids once day 5-7 of stimms, once approx day 10 of stimms

Please note that this protocol is tailored to specific immune results and the clexane and aspirin in particular are due to clotting issues so not all of these things are going to be suitable for everyone. [/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## missyt

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm having a little issues with Christmas as well. I'm just not in the spirit. I'm not putting up a tree, buying any gifts, or anything.You should see the looks when I tell people I'm not celebrating Christmas this year. One coworker asked if I was an atheist now. I kindly replied no I'm not. I am celebrating the birth of Jesus in my heart. I am not celebrating the man part of Christmas. They still give me weird looks but I think I can get by with that story. Anyway I'm not putting up a tree, buying gifts, or decorating anything until a baby comes into this house or I turn 40. Whichever comes first. Hopefully it will be a baby. I'm already 36. Forty is quickly approaching.


Oh praying, I know how you feel. We put a tree with light but no ornaments and the only other decoration is a wreath on the door. I'm not feeling Christmasy either other than what the holiday truly means, Jesus. And I'm pulling out all stops asking Jesus's help to bring me a baby (or at least pregnant) next Christmas. I know how hard it is and you aren't alone.


----------



## purplelou

Praying - you should celebrate or not, in whatever way you want to! :hugs:

pad - you are so not a fraud, I love to see you here

Never - oh my goodness, I missed it too!!!! I am so sorry. But I am so very happy for you. huge :hugs: and loads of :dust: your way xxxx

HA - that saying about being ablt to choose friends but not being able to choose family, is soooooo true. just count down the hours in your head till you leave you horrid FIL

Twinkle - I am sorry you have to endure your FIL - he sounds like a complete treasure!!!! big :hugs: to you xxxx 

titi - Im doing good thanks for asking, I hope all is well with your scan xx


----------



## twinkle1975

praying & missy - big hugs to you xxx


----------



## purplelou

sorry, had to do this 2 bits, 

so to northstar, dodger, Dwrgi, Tigerlilly, missy, wooly (u-hoo) manuiti, FM, Lee, Butterfly, Carol, Lava and Skye (and anyone I am forgtetting - sorry) - big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all you ladies xxx


----------



## skye2010

Amanda I bet your husky babies call u a baby in snowy conditions cause they are made for that no? Hahahahaha. I can actually imagine them going "OOohh poor Amanda baby, she needs to grow more fat and fur to enjoy the lovely weather" hahahahahha!!!!BTW I wonder if DHEA had a helping on your EWCM? Maybe no? Gorgy's meds are a lot more than Taranissi's. Looks like he attacks the cause more vigorously. Doesn't wanna leave anything to chance. Also that woman's med regime. Blimey so many meds. :shock: Must be sthg in it since it worked.

HA your xmass and new year plan sounds so lovely :) Even the movies :) I love them all. Xcept FIL but just a short bit anyways than u have a lot of fun coming along. Which could do wonders for DH's depression untill he can go see the dr. I really beleive you two will have your baby this year hon. Remind your DH that and tell him all of the girls here are sending you two good vibes and wishes. xxxx BTW any chance to keep Fil's mouth shut by stuffing him with mince pies and xmass pudding etc? 

Twinks awww your FIL ain't any better. :shrug: Honestly these people must have a sort of a switch no? My mum's a nightmare when she gets on her high horses. And I find it very very difficult to keep my mouth shout so double well done on those who can.

Never I got all excited for a bit just there. Anyways hope you get a sticky bean soon. Is NHS doing any investigative tests on you at all now?

FM I hope u get a natural BFP. Good idea you are getting the scar tissue removed, it might help :)) :hugs: Rooting for you hon.

Debs you are a sweet pie. You are never a fraudster or depressing or anything that's not pleasant. On the contrary. I wish I had a magic wand that could take away all this heart break for you and your DH xxxx

Laura weird enough I heard that multiples can be born in different dates. Dunno how easy or widespread this practice is but they get to have 2 different cx's. Anyways have u tried any of that protein diet? Hope he catches up soon xx

twinkle I love your avatar :)

Missy hopefully you would be pregnant before next Xmass. :hugs: 

Praying, hope the baby comes first, you have a good plan in action xxx

Purple, Dodger, Manuiti, Chris, Northstar, Tigerlilly, Wooly, Butterfly, Carol, big hus and love girls. Last year there was a good few pregnancies going between xmass and around easter time so hope this year will be the same.

Any UK girls managed to get Heston Blumenthals xmass pudding? Really what's all the fuss? it's on food articles constantly. 

AFM I am trying to get rid of a nasty cold. It wouldn't leave the last 3 weeks :wacko: It is oficially 3 weeks now actually. Got a cx date for 5th Jan. :xmas3:


----------



## NorthStar

Big hellos to everyone :hugs:

Not much happening with me so I'm mostly lurking, probably on a break due to timing as my OH's shifts are changing again :shrug:

I HATE christmas pudding Skye, in fact I hate all forms of dried fruit :haha: but had a friend visiting from the Middle East last month, all she wanted to do was go to Waitrose and buy up Christmas pudding and mince pies to take home in her suitcase :haha:

Talking DHEA I did order some and it will arrive soon, but I have talked myself out of taking it, after doing a bit of research I think it might be too much for me, I haven't had a lot of success with supplements to say the least. The COQ10 seems to be ok though, this is my third month on it.


----------



## Dwrgi

Skye-I think they threw everything at this woman. She had blood clotting issues, which was picked up by the immune tests she had done. I can't believe she's done it, but I am soooooooo delighted for her. She, like every body on here, completely deserves her BFP. Let's hope that the BFPs come thick and fast for us! The huskeys LOVE the cold but cos they're domesticated, they're quite happy in front of the fire too!!! Gwydion looks like a real boy-he's so athletic and fit, but he's now carrying his favourite new toy around with him-an old cushion my mother gave him. It's the vilest pattern ever but he ADORES it, and brings it to you, to tug of war, throw so he can retrieve, etc. And if Madam Ruby goes anywhere near it, watch out!!!! Big wrestling bouts then ensue. They are soooo funny! OMG-January 5th-it must be so bizarre to actually get a date! I am so excited for you hun! I bet you can't wait to meet Shirinku!! Take it easy my sweet, and that's an order!! :hugs::hugs:

Missy-be kind to yourself hun. Do whatever you have to do to find some cheer. You have started on the IVF journey, you are doing something about the problem, you are on your way! Keep positive and I am sure that next Xmas you will be pregnant or have your own baby by next Christmas. :flower::flower:

Praying-the same! Although I wish I was 36 again!! You've got plenty of time to put things in place so try not to worry. It's a good idea to see your RE, and you too will feel that you're working towards your BFP. :hugs:

NorthStar, apart from acne during ovulation and greasier hair, haven't really noticed any difference with taking DHEA. Although, this newly developed ability to produce EWCM (see, I'm still proud about it!!) may be down to it, may be down to the 2 litres of water I'm drinking every day, may be down to my vits, may be down to the acupuncure, may be down to WHO KNOWS!!! Stick with what feels right for you hun. What a blow that your DH's schedule make it difficult to DTD this month-at least you can have a drink over Xmas and not worry about it! Thinking of you hun, Axxxx

Laura-so bizarre to hear you referring to Liam, you must be so excited. I should imagine that one being smaller than the other is quite normal. Try not to worry hun.

(The dogs have now de stuffed said cushion, and kapok is all over the floor. Sigh........)

Never-how are you feeling today lovely? Am so excited for you. Are you waiting for AF before you know for sure or going with the POAS result?? Let's hope that Oopsie is getting snuggled in!! Keeping everything crossed for you hun. xxxx:hugs:

Love to you all!! Got to go and mark 5 million exam papers (or so it seems). Double sigh.....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Lovely ladies.... I am always here for you all xxxxx

.....and thank you for your comments, makes me cry lol

xxxxxxxxxxx (hugs)xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

p.s. Dodger hun, any loss is devastating regardless of how many you have been through. Your positive attitude is great! I am hoping that you get your BFP x


----------



## FutureMommie

Praying- I totally undersand what you mean, I don't feel extra Christmasy either! I guess we just feel like something is missing. ((((((hugs)))))))

Hey ladies, I hope you are all doing great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

skye2010 said:


> HA your xmass and new year plan sounds so lovely :) Even the movies :) I love them all. Xcept FIL but just a short bit anyways than u have a lot of fun coming along. Which could do wonders for DH's depression untill he can go see the dr. I really beleive you two will have your baby this year hon. Remind your DH that and tell him all of the girls here are sending you two good vibes and wishes.

Thanks, Skye. I don't know if we'll have a baby in 2012, but I know we will have some sort of resolution in 2012... I can't imagine still being in this position of uncertainty another year from now.

I hope your cold clears up soon! It's so crappy to be sick when you're pregnant and can't take anything for it. Roll on Jan. 5!!!! :happydance:




NorthStar said:


> I HATE christmas pudding Skye, in fact I hate all forms of dried fruit :haha: but had a friend visiting from the Middle East last month, all she wanted to do was go to Waitrose and buy up Christmas pudding and mince pies to take home in her suitcase :haha:
> 
> Talking DHEA I did order some and it will arrive soon, but I have talked myself out of taking it, after doing a bit of research I think it might be too much for me, I haven't had a lot of success with supplements to say the least. The COQ10 seems to be ok though, this is my third month on it.

I used to hate fruitcakes until I had a really good one... I think that's the problem, most of them are just nasty! 

I've just started taking CoQ10 in the last week. I thought about the DHEA, but I'm afraid of the side effects, too. Plus the fact that my hormones are all exactly where they're supposed to be, so I don't want to risk the testosterone-like effects of the DHEA.... I know I'm only 2 months from IVF so I won't have the full effect of the CoQ10, but I figured every little bit helps. Judging from my IUI responses, I have no reason to think that I'll be a poor responder, but I for SURE don't want to go through all the stims for IVF without doing everything I can to maximize the odds in my favor....





FutureMommie said:


> Praying- I totally undersand what you mean, I don't feel extra Christmasy either! I guess we just feel like something is missing. ((((((hugs)))))))
> 
> Hey ladies, I hope you are all doing great!!!!!!!!!

Our house is completely devoid of Christmas decorations, too. It's mostly because our new(ish) cat is in to EVERYTHING, and I'm afraid that if we put up a tree and then left town, we'd come home to utter destruction. But I'd be lying if I didn't admit that part of that decision was just that I don't want to go to the effort of decorating this year - it just doesn't feel worth it. We put up our outside lights because our street does this whole theme thing and we didn't want to be the only Scrooges on the street, but that's all we did.


AFM, (TMI alert), we had sex last night and I had post-coital bleeding again. It totally freaks me out because it's not ordinary for me. When it happened a couple of times in March, they did a pap (which was normal) and a saline sonogram and checked for all sorts of things and nothing showed up, so they basically found no reason for it and said not to worry. And then it didn't happen again until now. It happened once before, but that was about 15 years ago... when I went to the dr about it then I had an abnormal pap, so we followed it closely for a while until my paps went normal again. And then never again until March. WTH?! Does anyone else ever have post-coital bleeding?

**Edit to add a little more info: Yesterday was CD10. AF stopped on CD5, so I don't think it's that. I haven't been using OPKs so I don't know how soon that will be, but it's usually around CD14, so it's a little early for ovulation spotting (which has happened once, about a year ago, so it's also not a normal thing for me).


----------



## dodgercpkl

padbrat said:


> p.s. Dodger hun, any loss is devastating regardless of how many you have been through. Your positive attitude is great! I am hoping that you get your BFP x

*hugs* Thank you! I'm hoping so too. 

Skye - How are things going with you? I'm hoping and praying for everything to go smoothly to birth for you!

Never - I'm still just so excited for you! As with Skye, I'm hoping and praying for a smooth 9 months for you!

Missy - *hugs* I think that's the best way to look at it. I'm praying that you get your baby soon.

Purple, FM, dwrgi, northstar, twinkle and anyone else I missed, big big hugs and lots of :dust: I think it would be amazing to see a bunch of us ladies get bfps to start out the new year!

I had another blood test today to see what the levels are at and if they are dropping as they should. It's been about 24 hours since my last spotting, so I *think* my bleeding is done already. I have to admit that I'm interested in seeing the numbers. I took an hpt yesterday just to see if it showed all clear or not yet and it surprised me by being waaay darker then any of my other tests. Combine that with lack of doubling over cramps and bleeding that was heavy but not as heavy as a typical period and I do wonder. Eh well... I'll get the results tomorrow and then we'll see what happens.


----------



## dodgercpkl

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, (TMI alert), we had sex last night and I had post-coital bleeding again. It totally freaks me out because it's not ordinary for me. When it happened a couple of times in March, they did a pap (which was normal) and a saline sonogram and checked for all sorts of things and nothing showed up, so they basically found no reason for it and said not to worry. And then it didn't happen again until now. It happened once before, but that was about 15 years ago... when I went to the dr about it then I had an abnormal pap, so we followed it closely for a while until my paps went normal again. And then never again until March. WTH?! Does anyone else ever have post-coital bleeding?

This happens rarely to me as well. I've not had an abnormal pap though, and usually there is something that could explain it, like it's the first time after AF sex or it's been 3 months since we've seen each other or something. It is a little worrisome I agree.


----------



## NorthStar

Never post coital, but when I started using softcups (horrid things) I did discover that I get a little bit of Ov spotting - had never noticed it before then.

Hope your DH gets a quicker appointment HA, but I'm sure the vacation will perk him up no end, it sounds awesome.


----------



## manuiti

Oh my word this thread moves fast! :flower:

DHime & Never - huge congrats to you both & I hope these are both super sticky beans for both of you.

Dwrgi - I hope you've popped out a good egg. :thumbup: And thanks, yes, I'm looking forward to getting proactive about this, if nothing else to be in with a shot to at least be trying every cycle. That will be a novelty in itself!

missyt - Good to hear you're taking good care of yourself. All the things you are doing sound wonderful.

twinkle - I'm off to my 3 year old nephew's nativity play tomorrow morning, so I'm going to be pulling that forced smile face all morning. lol Ugh.

purple - Your mini cruise sounded lovely. And yay for the cbfm! I've sadly run out of sticks for mine and I can't seem to find them here in South America. :dohh:

HA - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH & even more so that you guys are having to wait for so long to be able to help him. Disney sounds like it's going to be great though - definitely something to look forward to! Oh and I had post-coital bleeding (only pink & very light) the cycle before last (DH was home for 5 weeks this time so we actually got to try 2 times in a row for the first time ever!) and that was around CD 9 or 10 (before I ovulated). I just jotted it down to us having been a tad *ahem* vigourous shall we say so didn't think more about it.

Dodger - Glad to hear that you and DH are doing ok. I hope tomorrow goes ok for you.

FutureMommie - I hope that your appointment goes well and I love your positive attitude and not giving up hope on that natural bfp. I really hope you can get it!

Padbrat - My heart goes out to you with your hubby's mind set. I suppose sometimes we forget how hard it can be on them too. But I really hope that he changes his mind sometime soon. :hugs::hugs:

Lavalux - I hope little Liam starts piling on the weight soon. If any time, Christmas time is the time to do it! :winkwink:

Praying - If you're not in the spirit, you're not in the spirit. It's your life and you can do what you want. Well, roll on January/ February for you and getting back to ttc.

Skye - Hope you get over your cold & feel better soon. 

I've really enjoyed reading everyone's Christmas plans. Well... apart from Butterfly's, I hope it's all as painless as possible for you hun. Afm, it's all very simple really as we all live in the same city. I'm staying at my parent's since DH won't be here and my sister's got her boys this year so will be joining us on Christmas morning, along with my grandma. And we'll just open pressies, play with the kids and eat and drink too much! :xmas12:


----------



## missyt

HA, I had post-coital bleeding the first time we DTD after my IVF. Just something to be forewarned about when you do yours.

Skye, OMG, I can't believe you are so close.

Northstar, I've been taking DHEA. I have similar symptoms as dwrgi. I'll break out but its getting better. Maybe my body is getting used to it. Thats really my only symptom. I guess it might be making my skin a little bit oilier but its oily already. What is the C0Q10 supposed to do?


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> HA, I had post-coital bleeding the first time we DTD after my IVF. Just something to be forewarned about when you do yours.

Thanks for the heads-up. With the two incidents we had in March, I chalked it up to the meds because I'd just come off two back-to-back IUI cycles about 2 weeks prior... it was the only explanation anyone could come up with. But again, I've had back-to-back medicated cycles since then and haven't had the bleeding. So who knows? :shrug: I think it's just the not knowing that makes me anxious about it - a lack of information just gives me room to worry, and I'm a really good worrier. :wacko:



missyt said:


> Northstar, I've been taking DHEA. I have similar symptoms as dwrgi. I'll break out but its getting better. Maybe my body is getting used to it. Thats really my only symptom. I guess it might be making my skin a little bit oilier but its oily already. What is the C0Q10 supposed to do?

It's been known (as in, scientifically proven) for years that CoQ10 has really beneficial effects on the heart and blood pressure. Some years ago a university in Canada did some animal studies on CoQ10 and fertility, specifically on its effects on aneuploidy (wrong number of chromosomes, and the #1 by far cause of miscarriages). Aneuploidy almost always originates in the egg and not the sperm, because the egg goes through a really complicated process to split its 46 chromosomes into 23 (so it can combine with the sperm's 23 to create an embryo with a perfect set of 46); the process the sperm goes through is not as complicated, therefore fewer errors occur. Soooo, back to the research - what they found was that in mice, CoQ10 significantly reduced the rate of aneuploidy. They set out to do a human study of 600mg CoQ10 per day in women over 35 to see if it had the same results in people as it did in mice... but they had to cancel the study because they couldn't recruit enough participants - after learning of the initial findings in mice, none of the volunteers for the study were willing to take the chance that they'd be randomly assigned to the control group, the ones that _didn't _get the CoQ10 - they all wanted to be in the treatment group. But without a control group, a study can't be done because there is no basis for comparison between the treatment group and the control group. So the researchers couldn't complete the study and see if CoQ10 had the same effect reducing aneuploidy in people as it did in mice. But the animal study was compelling enough to lead a lot of REs to recommend CoQ10 to their patients anyway - your body manufactures it on its own, but it reaches a peak in your early 20s and then begins to decline - and it has no dangerous side effects.

There's a thread about it here in the 35+ section. The first post has some basic info as well as links to several newspaper articles on the research - the first newspaper article linked to is particularly helpful. (But after that first post, the thread soon devolves into jokes about how much cock we all take - don't continue reading the thread if you're easily offended by filthy minds like mine! :haha: ) And here's a blurb I found when researching it on my own:


> CoQ10 is a naturally occurring fat-soluble nutrient that is essential for energy production. CoQ10 has potent antioxidant properties and cell membrane stabilizing effects that make it beneficial for egg and sperm quality, specifically sperm motility. CoQ10 works within the mitochondria (the cellular power stations) in the cells and is essential for energy production. Until recently, CoQ10 was not thought to be a nutrient that required supplementation, as all normal tissue manufactures its own CoQ10; however, this production decreases naturally with age and is also lowered by certain drugs, including statins. When CoQ10 levels in the cells are low, energy production may be reduced and oxidative stress increased as a result.
> 
> CoQ10 has been shown to improve sperm quality and is now under investigation for potential use with women of advanced reproductive age undergoing ART to improve egg/embryo quality. The oocyte has among the highest concentrations of mitochondria of all body cells and uses immense amounts of energy in the process of maturation and ovulation. Researchers hypothesize that supporting the oocyte with CoQ10 may improve egg quality (Bentov et al. 2010).
> 
> The recommended dosage for overall health is 100-300 mg/day, or as directed by a nutritionist. The dosage under investigation in studies looking at egg quality is higher: 600 mg/day. CoQ10 appears to be a safe supplement: Studies have used supplementation of CoQ10 up to levels of 3,000 mg per day without adverse side effects. At present, the only risk to taking CoQ is the cost, as this supplement can be pricy, and no data currently exists on its usage in high doses during pregnancy.

I asked my RE about it and he gave me the green light, so I'm taking 200mg/day, split into two doses. No side effects so far, so after a bit at 200 mg I'll up my dose some more. I think most of the ladies on the CoQ10 thread are taking anywhere from 100-600mg/day.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Today threw a loop at me. Oi did it ever. I got my blood test numbers back and they more then tripled from the last blood test. The hCG numbers went in order: 10, 20, 19, 72. Ugh. Can my body BE more confusing? It's great that it tripled... maybe.... but that depends on whether there is a viable baby still growing in me or if my body is confused by a partial miscarriage and producing hCG even though the baby is dead.... 

I go in again tomorrow to talk with my OB about what's going on and get more blood drawn. 

I was AT PEACE with all of this and now I'm back on a roller coaster riding blind. >.<


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh honey, I really hope it is good news but I imagine your head must be in a complete spin atm - big hugs xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Missyt HA gave a really good in depth explanation of COQ10, there's quite a few of us been on it now for a couple of months, no bad SE (I've had no SE at all).

And yeah the CoQ thread has some serious info + a lot of laughter and rude jokes on there, it's supposed to be great for egg health but beneficial for health in general also. 

Right now I'm on 200mg but when my new delivery arrives I'll be going up to 400mg. The idea is to be on it for at least 3 months before IVF/TTC.


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh honey, I really hope it is good news but I imagine your head must be in a complete spin atm - big hugs xxx

I'm hoping too, but I'm also just so scared to hope. My mind is going over all of the possible things that my OB could want to chat about tomorrow and ofc the d and c looms big in that list. I'm not ready for that! I've never seen an ultrasound to see whether there is or isn't anything there. I'd spend the rest of my life wondering if I'd killed a baby that had been trying to grow in me. 

Ugh.. You can see just how much of a mess I am right now.


----------



## HappyAuntie

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm hoping too, but I'm also just so scared to hope. My mind is going over all of the possible things that my OB could want to chat about tomorrow and ofc the d and c looms big in that list. I'm not ready for that! I've never seen an ultrasound to see whether there is or isn't anything there. I'd spend the rest of my life wondering if I'd killed a baby that had been trying to grow in me.
> 
> Ugh.. You can see just how much of a mess I am right now.

I'm sorry you're having to go through this. One thing I can absolutely guarantee you is that no ethical OB on earth would recommend a D&C without absolute confirmation that the baby had already died. If the OB suspects the pregnancy may still be viable, he/she will recommend continuing to check your bloods and then successive scans - he/she would want to see two scans at least a week apart that show no growth and/or no fetal cardiac activity past a certain gestational age before recommending a D&C. But an hcg of 72 is too low to expect to see anything on a scan, so it will probably start with continuing to monitor your bloods. If they keep going up, then the successive scans to see what's going on in there.

And if worse comes to worst and you have to have a D&C, I can promise you they are absolutely nothing to fear. I'd be happy to share more about the procedure if you want - I had to have one for my 2nd mc.


----------



## Madeline

hi dodgercpkl

I am so sorry this situation developed at all and that now you are going through all this confusion and heartache. I am thinking happy thoughts at this end for you and sending you big hugs:)

Big hugs to everyone else and Merry Christmas to you all. I have started my next cycle no joy last cycle perhaps not so surprising as BF went away for work so we only did it once. Plus my BBT tracking leaves alot to be desired lol I have been on the CoQ10 thread it is pretty funny I had a good laugh when I read some of the posts. 

I have dropped down to 83.5 kilos now I am so proud:) I am hoping to have reached 83 kilos by the end of the week. My next weightloss goal is the next 4 kilos which will get me into the overweight range. 

I am not sure if this is right or not but I wonder if weight loss affects hormones in terms of length of cycle. Since mid this year I think my periods have been getting shorter certainly the first two since I saw the gyno were 26 days when normally I have always been 28 or 29 days. I don't know if this is the reason but this time the weightloss of 5.5kilos seems to have coincided with a return to a 28 day cycle for this month anyway. I am certainly feeling better, hopefully this is a good sign.

Wishing everyone a very fertile christmas... hugs and kisses from me:)

Madeline xx


----------



## prayingtogod

twinkle1975 said:


> praying & missy - big hugs to you xxx

Thanks for the hug. I really needed it.


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies :hugs: I wrote an enormous post yesterdayand then accidently closed the window without posting it Grrrrrr!! and then I got busy so couldn't retype it - sorry, so here goes again....

Dodger - I am so sorry that you are in this position :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it is so hard to begin to accept things, then tests give a different answer. I had the same thing before after my MC when I went for a scan an a little sac was seen, the sonographer and nurses were surprised and I allowed myself to hope, only for it to be all gone when I went back 2 weeks later :( Big loves to you xx

HA - I think post coital bleeding is fairly common, it's possible you have a cervical erosion - a little patch of weakened cells on the cervix which can bleed when touched or something. If you have any more episodes Id let your doctor take a peek to put your mind at rest, but it occasionally happens to me too :hugs:

Missy - how are you doing hun?? Ive been thinking about you xx are the meds helping at all. I hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

OMM & Pad - hi ladies, just wanted to give you both a special hugs in case you are lurking :hugs: :hugs:

never - how are you hun?? Im keeping everything crossed for you still! Im wondering if you went to the clinic appointment and how did you get on?? 

praying - big huge :hugs: for you, just because you need them xxx

and some baby bump :hugs: for Skye, Lava, titi and carol xxx

Dwrgi - I was thinking about you this morning, because we were predicted snow and I was imagining your beautiful huskies running through it all. (no snow so far though) are you breaking up from school today? time to relax!!! :hugs:

Twinkle - are you making some time to rest a bit before the Christmas festivities really start? I hope so, because it sounds like you will be busy busy busy xxx :hugs:

Madeline - wow! way to go with the weight loss!! congratulations on all your hard work :) it would be interesting to find out if weight loss affects cycles - I would imagine it could do, and good luck with this next cycle :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

northstar - Ive just spotted your new picture and almost spat my tea out over my keyboard!! lol I too am wondering about the Coq10 - can you buy it at chemists?? or online?? Im quite intersted!

Manuiti - your Holiday plans sounds lovely too! the cbfm is a mixed blessing I think, because although FF thinks I have ovulated, cbfm has been low for all 14/15 sticks so far, so I think im having an non ovulatory cycle this month - which of course I wouldn't have known about :wacko: it could be happening all the time, who knows (this is only my second cycle using it) oh well....


afm - well as Ive just said up there with manuiti, I think I haven't ovulated this month. Bah!! I just feel sad. I had a good feeling about this cycle, and know I don't. this whole business in hard!!

huge :hugs: to you all (and sorry if Ive missed you) you ladies keep me sane xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-thanks for your post! I've deleted really big posts too-it is a complete pain!!! I wondered where you were yesterday! Our bodies trick us all the time, so who knows what has happened with your ovulation, but don't allow that to get you down. What does FF mean? Let's hope that is correct. I'm sorry, I have no idea at all about the CBFM. But, stay positive hun-you're not out until the fat lady flows..... 

Alas, no snow here, and I'm in work (do you have any snow?)! Dogs got me up at 4.20am needing the toilet-OH hadn't taken them for their second trip yesterday afternoon, and as he'd had a drink last night, he didn't hear them. Grrr. I'm quite irritable now! Am finishing today at 12.15 as I have an appointment with my GP to discuss what is what re. treatment. Since moving to my OH's house, I have not found my new doctor's practice at all helpful, and I ended up writing a letter of complaint last month. They have responded and suggested I see a specific doctor, so I'm seeing him today. Just want to check that we haven't missed anything. I've also got a cold coming (scratchy throat, dry cough-could it be the end of term? You betcha!), so hopefully he'll give me something for that too. Thanks for thinking about the dogs! :hugs::hugs:

Dodger-:hugs::hugs:

HA-really useful information about the CoQ10-I buy mine from Holland & Barrett, for UK ladies. I think it was BOGOFF last time I went. Hope you're looking forward to a good weekend? :hugs:

Madeline-way to go on the weight loss! That is no mean feat! Well done you! :hugs:

Does anybody know what's happened to Macwooly-she hasn't been on in ages? Hope she's okay..

Hi to everybody-huge hugs to you all! 

Like I said, I'm really irritable this morning as not only did OH not take the dogs last night and then they needed to "evacuate" in the middle of the night and he didn't hear them because of his belly full of ale, I have now discovered that he has unilaterally decided to abandon the vitamins E, C and zinc he is supposed to be taking, and is sticking to Wellman Conception only. NO negotiation-he clearly thinks that it's my eggs that are the problem. So, let's see-he drinks around about 13 pints between Thurs-Sat every week, he has the diet of a 6 year old (no fruit, no veg, white breads only, loads of salt), survives on cola and energy drinks, takes steroids for his asthma, and always keeps himself at 150 degrees celsius as he claims he is always cold, so his swimmers are boiled alive. 

I am overdosing with vits and supplements every day (the list is too long to mention), eat a really healthy diet, drink loads of water, have acupuncture twice a month. Now, here's the question-whose lifestyle is the least healthy/who can least afford to take their vits???????

AAAAArggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## purplelou

FF = fertility friend (sorry - didin't explain that very well)

and MEN - gah! my dh has a similar diet, he just doesn't like to eat fruit and veggies (although I often hide stuff in dinners lol)

thanks for that about the Coq10 - i am finishing early today so Ill nip to H&B and see what they have :)

good luck with your GP today, I hope he is more helpful and you get a good consultation xx


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Lou

H&B have got it, I think Tesco is a bit cheaper because they have a buy 2 get 1 free on vits right now, make sure you get the 100mg capsules (or more) :thumbup: you can also get it on Amazon.

It is worth a try, though it is expensive, because I have only read good things about it, as far as general health is concerned, there is less info about the fertility side but what is available seems very positive.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for the Tesco tip Northstar - I'd had a look at Holland & Barrett & my heart sank - we're already spending an arm & a leg on DH's vits each month. Think I'm going to try & lose some more weight before I try taking anything other than conception vits but will keep Tesco in mind!


----------



## Madeline

thks Purpleou I am curious if weightloss affects cycles. I am a bit obsessed w the weightloss atm it keeps my mind of whether this is actually going to ever happen or not. I am gym obsessed as well lol I wonder if CoQ10 helps guys as well as women maybe I should get my bf onto it. 

Dwrgi, just wanted to say sounds like your man needs to get w the program lol on the positive side though you must b feeling good w the healthy diet etc Wat kind of dogs d u have?

Twinkle congrats on the weightloss people here are such an inspiration:)

madeline xx


----------



## Neversaynever

I am reading, trying not to post in here for a bit as I don't want to offend :hugs:

Sending you all big :hugs: :dust: and luck for 2012.

Purple, my RMC appoint in in January which I am hoping I will get a scan instead if this is a sticky one :hugs:

Amanda...kick him up the butt :hugs:

XxX


----------



## missyt

HA, thanks for all the C0Q10 info. I'm going to go buy some today. Interesting enough, I had DH on a while back because I did know it was good for sperm health. I had no idea it was good for egg quality too. 

Purple, I'm doing better. Its been a week since I started taking the meds so I think they are starting to kick in. Other than a super stressful week at work, I've been fine. Did you take OPKs? Is that why you think you didn't O? I can never get those things right. I know of girl that is in her late 30's and got a BFP the month she never saw a positive on her OPKs.

dwrgi, I'm so annoyed with your DH. You need to tell him that you two are in this together. I just think its so unfair that you are going through all of this and taking the step you need and he is slacking. I had to have a talk with DH once about how I'm sticking myself with needles, running back and forth to the RE, getting blood drawn and a wand stuck up my hoohoo, the least he can do it take some stinking vitamins! About 2 weeks ago I told him that I feel like he is throwing it in my face that he has a beer or more every day and I just sit here and watch him drink when I haven't touched alcohol in a month. And when I did it was only one glass of wine! Well I think he got the picture and since then I've only seen him with one beer. What your DH is doing really strikes a cord with me. Not only to we have to hear from doctors and read on the internet that we are less fertile after 35 but we could at lease get some positive support from our loved ones. Ugh!

AFM, I'm so glad this work week is over. I work in a aircraft test lab and I do all the scheduling. Apparently the test teams are slacking and not being informative about what they are acutally doing in there. My boss told me that I need to adjust my schedule to be in when the test teams start and when they leave each day to interview them! I work M-F, 7 am to 4 pm most days and I hit the roof! Many times these test teams come in on the weekends and/or come in at 6 am and most of the time leave at 6 pm. II let it sink in overnight then told him that there was no way I was changing my schedule and that its just unrealistic. Then he tried to backpeddle and say he didn't mean that. Whatever. I know what I heard. I felt like he was trying to tell me I have to revolve my life around what these test teams do considering they have multiple people and each of these teams schedules is different every week. They are mostly military and they are on call 24/7. As you all know, when you are TTC and doing fertility treatments your schedule has to revolve around that. It just pisses me off because I confided in him about the IVF and he was cool with me adjusting my schedule for that. He knows it didn't work and I'm going to be doing it again. Ugh. Anyway, if even suggest that again, I'm looking for another job. The last thing I need is to be stressed out over work.


----------



## purplelou

Missy - Im using a clear blue fertility monitor, I guess it's like OPKs, but instead of lines, it gives you a low, high or Peak reading, as to when to dtd, mine has stayed on low all the time , although my temps have shifted so Im guessing no ovulation. 

Im so sorry you are having such a crappy time at work, it sounds like your boss is being unreasonable. surely the test teams should be the ones he is talking to if he thinks they are not doing what they should :hugs: glad you are feeling a little better though, may it continue!


Ladies (in the UK) I had to do a few bits of shopping after work and I was in Wilkinsons, I needed to get Folic acid, and whilst there I saw some CoQ10 - it's £2.88 for 30 tablets and they have have 3 for the price of 2 at the moment. there was only 2 bottles left so I got them and the folic acid - and it's 100mg like you recommended Northstar :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Wilkinsons!!!! I knew I loved it now I love it even more!! I'm off there tomorrow!!


----------



## purplelou

see I knew it wasn't just me Twinks! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Definitely not just you!! They opened a new one in my town a couple of weeks ago & I've been 5 times already!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Quick note to send :hug: to everyone as am on the train on the way for my scheduled :sex: for this month lol. OPKs almost positive. 

Wilkinsons is ace I must go soon!

A, kick his butt and talk to him about sperm donation if he doesn't buck his ideas up! :hugs:

Wooly is taking a break from bnb. I'm not sure when/if she will be back but we sure do miss her :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Purple lou that is bargain you got there on the coq10! I'd never heard of Wilkinsons so I googled, there aren't any in Glasgow, there are some out in the burbs, but nowhere I shop, so I've ordered some from the USA, even paying the overseas shipping it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## missyt

I picked up some C0Q10 today at CVS (here in the US) and it was buy one get one free!


----------



## FutureMommie

Manuiti- Thank you so much ((((hugs)))

Dodger- I'm so sorry that you are going through this I can not even begin to image. Sending hugs you way!

Madeline- Sorry AF got you, but hoping that the holidays give you and dh more time to work on your bfp!

Dwrgi- Good luck with your appointment today, I hope this new dr will get you on the road to your bfp. Tell you dh to get with the program and stop being difficult you both want to reach the same goal......a baby.

Never- Please post, we need all the encouragement that we can get.

AFM- I think I"m 6dpo so nothing much to report, I think I need to head out for some cq10 as well. 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend. I have tons of christmas shopping to do.


----------



## Neversaynever

NS...if you want I could pick you some COQ from Wilkos and post it to you?

Purple...look what you have started...Wilkos are going to have such a rush on :haha: when do your parents arrive for the festivity? :hugs:

Missy...when do you go to the family? :hugs:

Butterfly...good luck with this months rudie session :dust:

FM....keep on that whatever wagon hun :hugs:

Manuiti...love your avatar :cloud9:

Twinkle...you ok? :hugs:

HA...how is your dad and hubby? :hugs:

Dwrgi...hope you are ok hun :hugs: did you break up today?

:hi: to everyone...:hugs: & :dust:

XxX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Neversaynever said:


> HA...how is your dad and hubby? :hugs:


Thanks, NSN. I'm not too sure how dad is doing atm - he's working in China (been there most of the year, actually - 3 months there then 1 month home) so I have virtually no contact with him when he's there... mom says he's not taking it as well as he's letting on, though. :nope: We'll be with them for Christmas so I'll feel better after seeing him for myself.

As for DH, he's hanging on... he's coming to counseling with me every week now instead of once in a while, and he seems to be feeling a little bit better just knowing that he has an appt and help (drugs) is on the way. I remember having a similar sense of relief when I decided to start drugs as well. 

I'm having a rough day, though... I'm running out of time to get things done before leaving town for Christmas, so I'm feeling that stress, and the sadness of our losses and still being childless is weighing on me more and more the closer Christmas gets. I lost it today and boo-hooed on more than one occasion and for no apparent reason - in yoga, in the store, during a massage (which I scheduled to help me relax - maybe a good cry is just what I needed to do!) - clearly I need some peace to magically descend upon me soon.... I know it will get better, it's just a bad day, and I kind of just want to go back to bed and start over tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: HA


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...:hugs: hun. I know for me that seeing people that are ill...I need to see them for myself and only then will I know how they are really coping. I hope that you find some peace when you see him :hugs:

As for hubby, maybe it is the relief of it being acceptable to feel the way he does because as we sometimes forget..they struggle too. 

I'm sorry you had a crap day yesterday :hugs: they always seem to come when you least expect it and then it all seems to happen on the same day. Big :hugs: and I really hope today is a better day :flower:

Butterfly...you should be :sex: :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: one down last night one to go later :xmas19:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for the COQ10 offer NSN that is very kind :flower:, but my partner is getting me some at Tesco later on the buy 2 get 1 free.

It is supposed to be really good for general health so I figure it shouldn't do any of us any harm, some ladies have their DH's on it as well. There hasn't been much study on the effects of it once pg though, so current advice would be to stop if you get a BFP.

My partner is finally taking his multivits when he's away at work :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - good luck hun!! hope you catch that eggy xxx oh and thanks for letting us know about Wooly - I was wondering about her x

Never - don't lurk - I like to see how you are xxx Im sending :dust: your way x

HA - im sure you will feel a lot better when you actually see your dad, I know I did :hugs: also Im so glad that your DH is able to go to couselling with you, Im sure that must be helping xxx I hope that today is a better today for you xx

big loves to Pad and OMM - thinking about you ladies xx

missy - hope you are continuing to feel better hun xxx

northstar - it seems that the C0Q10 is good for energy levels too - so it can't hurt to try it. might be another statistic /poll for you, I'd be intesrested into how many of us it works for and there seems to be quite a few ladies taking it xxx

Twinkle, did you manage to get to Wilko's - I love it too. it's part off our sunday routine now (which probably sounds terribly sad) but we always have a walk into town and have a posh coffee or hot chocolate after our sunday dog walk/chores and then pop into Wilko's for a nose around.

Dodger - how are you doing?? :hugs:

FM :hi: 

manuiti - I love that doggy avatar - he is beautiful and looks so cuddly, Is he yours?? 

mommy hugs to lava skye, carole and titi

Praying - how are you feeling hun? I hope you are ok, sending loads of :hugs: your way xx

big :hugs: to everyone else, I hope you are all having a lovely weekend

afm - well, parents are arriving Monday, I think Ive now done all the Christmas shopping and wrapping, (but not done cards yet - eek!!) and Ive just sorted out a shopping list for the week and done it online to be delivered. I feel like theres things Im missing - but oh well!

today weirdly, the cbfm tells me "high" which should indicate I will get a peak in the next day or too - which should mean I am about to ovulate. although my temps went up several days ago - this is very confusing!!! I may post on the CBFM thread in TTC forum to see if anyone had similar experiences and what it miht mean. Big loves to you all xxx


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :))
Quickly dropping in to share a panorama program I just watched. I'm not sure if US girls would be able to see it cause it is on BBC iplayer, and not sure if it is available outside UK. Sorry if so. But UK girls could easily watch it I think. It's a really nice documentary that shows in extend how it is such a difficult process in the UK for adopters, parents, fosters and children. Some of it is really sad, especially seeing little kids being worried about waiting for adoption.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b019307z/Panorama_The_Truth_About_Adoption/


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha: one down last night one to go later :xmas19:

Attagirl! Let's hope you catch that eggy!
xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Butterfly - good luck hun!! hope you catch that eggy xxx oh and thanks for letting us know about Wooly - I was wondering about her x
> 
> Never - don't lurk - I like to see how you are xxx Im sending :dust: your way x
> 
> HA - im sure you will feel a lot better when you actually see your dad, I know I did :hugs: also Im so glad that your DH is able to go to couselling with you, Im sure that must be helping xxx I hope that today is a better today for you xx
> 
> big loves to Pad and OMM - thinking about you ladies xx
> 
> missy - hope you are continuing to feel better hun xxx
> 
> northstar - it seems that the C0Q10 is good for energy levels too - so it can't hurt to try it. might be another statistic /poll for you, I'd be intesrested into how many of us it works for and there seems to be quite a few ladies taking it xxx
> 
> Twinkle, did you manage to get to Wilko's - I love it too. it's part off our sunday routine now (which probably sounds terribly sad) but we always have a walk into town and have a posh coffee or hot chocolate after our sunday dog walk/chores and then pop into Wilko's for a nose around.
> 
> Dodger - how are you doing?? :hugs:
> 
> FM :hi:
> 
> manuiti - I love that doggy avatar - he is beautiful and looks so cuddly, Is he yours??
> 
> mommy hugs to lava skye, carole and titi
> 
> Praying - how are you feeling hun? I hope you are ok, sending loads of :hugs: your way xx
> 
> big :hugs: to everyone else, I hope you are all having a lovely weekend
> 
> afm - well, parents are arriving Monday, I think Ive now done all the Christmas shopping and wrapping, (but not done cards yet - eek!!) and Ive just sorted out a shopping list for the week and done it online to be delivered. I feel like theres things Im missing - but oh well!
> 
> today weirdly, the cbfm tells me "high" which should indicate I will get a peak in the next day or too - which should mean I am about to ovulate. although my temps went up several days ago - this is very confusing!!! I may post on the CBFM thread in TTC forum to see if anyone had similar experiences and what it miht mean. Big loves to you all xxx

That is bizarre-do you ever get ovulation pains? That's how I know that I am ovulating. Hopefully you can get some answers on the other thread. 

Well done you on getting all your shopping done-and I bet you can't wait to see your parents!

Enjoy today's posh coffee/hot chocolate!

Lots of love,
Axxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Hi all

Purplelou, I don't use a CBFM so can't help with that but your temp chart would indicate you did ovulate, did you have any other symptoms like EWCM or Ov pains? Or did you use OPKs at any point?

I think the crosshairs are dotted due to the high temp from CD16, and if you took that out you would get solid cross-hairs.


----------



## dodgercpkl

HappyAuntie said:


> I'm sorry you're having to go through this. One thing I can absolutely guarantee you is that no ethical OB on earth would recommend a D&C without absolute confirmation that the baby had already died. If the OB suspects the pregnancy may still be viable, he/she will recommend continuing to check your bloods and then successive scans - he/she would want to see two scans at least a week apart that show no growth and/or no fetal cardiac activity past a certain gestational age before recommending a D&C. But an hcg of 72 is too low to expect to see anything on a scan, so it will probably start with continuing to monitor your bloods. If they keep going up, then the successive scans to see what's going on in there.
> 
> And if worse comes to worst and you have to have a D&C, I can promise you they are absolutely nothing to fear. I'd be happy to share more about the procedure if you want - I had to have one for my 2nd mc.

*hugs* Thank you so much! I read this a couple days ago but didn't have time to respond but I do very much appreciate your offer! 



Madeline said:


> hi dodgercpkl
> 
> I am so sorry this situation developed at all and that now you are going through all this confusion and heartache. I am thinking happy thoughts at this end for you and sending you big hugs:)
> 
> I have dropped down to 83.5 kilos now I am so proud:) I am hoping to have reached 83 kilos by the end of the week. My next weightloss goal is the next 4 kilos which will get me into the overweight range.
> 
> I am not sure if this is right or not but I wonder if weight loss affects hormones in terms of length of cycle. Since mid this year I think my periods have been getting shorter certainly the first two since I saw the gyno were 26 days when normally I have always been 28 or 29 days. I don't know if this is the reason but this time the weightloss of 5.5kilos seems to have coincided with a return to a 28 day cycle for this month anyway. I am certainly feeling better, hopefully this is a good sign.

Thank you so much for the warm thoughts!! *hugs*

Congrats on the weight loss! Based on my personal experience, I don't think it affects cycle length, but I definitely think it can and does affect ovulation and whether it happens or not. I've been anywhere from a size 8 to a size 24 and had skipped periods when I was a size 8 and not sexually active and a consistent but irregular in length period when I was size 24. The biggest thing for me was ovulation. I never charted my cycles before going on the pill so I have no idea how often I ovulated or IF I ovulated in my life until recently, but I do know that once I lost weight and started managing my blood sugar levels, my ovulation came back after 15 months of no ovulation!

Whatever is the cause for your cycle's change, I hope it continues and results in a bfp! I think feeling good about yourself, is an important factor too. *hugs*



purplelou said:


> good morning ladies :hugs: I wrote an enormous post yesterdayand then accidently closed the window without posting it Grrrrrr!! and then I got busy so couldn't retype it - sorry, so here goes again....
> 
> Dodger - I am so sorry that you are in this position :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it is so hard to begin to accept things, then tests give a different answer. I had the same thing before after my MC when I went for a scan an a little sac was seen, the sonographer and nurses were surprised and I allowed myself to hope, only for it to be all gone when I went back 2 weeks later :( Big loves to you xx

I've done that so many times. I'm glad I'm not the only one!

*hugs* Thank you so much!

I missed hitting the button to allow me to quote your question about the CBFM, but I think that it can play tricks. You may have used it more then I did, but I clearly ovulated this cycle and it never gave me more then 18 days of highs. lol Since I've only used it the one cycle, I don't have any other experiences with it. It's certainly possible that it didn't have a chance to get used to me, but I figured I would share my experience anyway. :)



Dwrgi said:


> Alas, no snow here, and I'm in work (do you have any snow?)! Dogs got me up at 4.20am needing the toilet-OH hadn't taken them for their second trip yesterday afternoon, and as he'd had a drink last night, he didn't hear them. Grrr. I'm quite irritable now! Am finishing today at 12.15 as I have an appointment with my GP to discuss what is what re. treatment. Since moving to my OH's house, I have not found my new doctor's practice at all helpful, and I ended up writing a letter of complaint last month. They have responded and suggested I see a specific doctor, so I'm seeing him today. Just want to check that we haven't missed anything. I've also got a cold coming (scratchy throat, dry cough-could it be the end of term? You betcha!), so hopefully he'll give me something for that too. Thanks for thinking about the dogs! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dodger-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Like I said, I'm really irritable this morning as not only did OH not take the dogs last night and then they needed to "evacuate" in the middle of the night and he didn't hear them because of his belly full of ale, I have now discovered that he has unilaterally decided to abandon the vitamins E, C and zinc he is supposed to be taking, and is sticking to Wellman Conception only. NO negotiation-he clearly thinks that it's my eggs that are the problem. So, let's see-he drinks around about 13 pints between Thurs-Sat every week, he has the diet of a 6 year old (no fruit, no veg, white breads only, loads of salt), survives on cola and energy drinks, takes steroids for his asthma, and always keeps himself at 150 degrees celsius as he claims he is always cold, so his swimmers are boiled alive.
> 
> I am overdosing with vits and supplements every day (the list is too long to mention), eat a really healthy diet, drink loads of water, have acupuncture twice a month. Now, here's the question-whose lifestyle is the least healthy/who can least afford to take their vits???????
> 
> AAAAArggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Ugh. I definitely agree with the other ladies that you and OH are in this together and he needs to understand that. It's got to be so incredibly frustrating for you! *hugs*



missyt said:


> Purple, I'm doing better. Its been a week since I started taking the meds so I think they are starting to kick in. Other than a super stressful week at work, I've been fine. Did you take OPKs? Is that why you think you didn't O? I can never get those things right. I know of girl that is in her late 30's and got a BFP the month she never saw a positive on her OPKs.
> 
> AFM, I'm so glad this work week is over. I work in a aircraft test lab and I do all the scheduling. Apparently the test teams are slacking and not being informative about what they are acutally doing in there. My boss told me that I need to adjust my schedule to be in when the test teams start and when they leave each day to interview them! I work M-F, 7 am to 4 pm most days and I hit the roof! Many times these test teams come in on the weekends and/or come in at 6 am and most of the time leave at 6 pm. II let it sink in overnight then told him that there was no way I was changing my schedule and that its just unrealistic. Then he tried to backpeddle and say he didn't mean that. Whatever. I know what I heard. I felt like he was trying to tell me I have to revolve my life around what these test teams do considering they have multiple people and each of these teams schedules is different every week. They are mostly military and they are on call 24/7. As you all know, when you are TTC and doing fertility treatments your schedule has to revolve around that. It just pisses me off because I confided in him about the IVF and he was cool with me adjusting my schedule for that. He knows it didn't work and I'm going to be doing it again. Ugh. Anyway, if even suggest that again, I'm looking for another job. The last thing I need is to be stressed out over work.

I'm so glad to hear you are feeling/doing better! *hugs* I am praying and hoping for you to get your bfp with this next IVF!

I don't blame you at all about being upset with your boss's 'request'! Ugh, that's definitely unreasonable. I hope he realizes that now and doesn't mention it again.



FutureMommie said:


> Dodger- I'm so sorry that you are going through this I can not even begin to image. Sending hugs you way!
> 
> AFM- I think I"m 6dpo so nothing much to report, I think I need to head out for some cq10 as well.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great weekend. I have tons of christmas shopping to do.

Thank you!! *hugs*

Hopefully 6dpo is just too early for you to be feeling any positive symptoms. :)



HappyAuntie said:


> As for DH, he's hanging on... he's coming to counseling with me every week now instead of once in a while, and he seems to be feeling a little bit better just knowing that he has an appt and help (drugs) is on the way. I remember having a similar sense of relief when I decided to start drugs as well.
> 
> I'm having a rough day, though... I'm running out of time to get things done before leaving town for Christmas, so I'm feeling that stress, and the sadness of our losses and still being childless is weighing on me more and more the closer Christmas gets. I lost it today and boo-hooed on more than one occasion and for no apparent reason - in yoga, in the store, during a massage (which I scheduled to help me relax - maybe a good cry is just what I needed to do!) - clearly I need some peace to magically descend upon me soon.... I know it will get better, it's just a bad day, and I kind of just want to go back to bed and start over tomorrow.

I'm glad he's going to counseling and feeling a smidge better about things. I felt the same way when I found out about my pcos and started taking metformin. It made me feel like in this crazy thing that's pretty much out of my control, I had SOME control over something. That's a pretty heady feeling.

*hugs* I'm wishing peace your way. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



purplelou said:


> afm - well, parents are arriving Monday, I think Ive now done all the Christmas shopping and wrapping, (but not done cards yet - eek!!) and Ive just sorted out a shopping list for the week and done it online to be delivered. I feel like theres things Im missing - but oh well!
> 
> today weirdly, the cbfm tells me "high" which should indicate I will get a peak in the next day or too - which should mean I am about to ovulate. although my temps went up several days ago - this is very confusing!!! I may post on the CBFM thread in TTC forum to see if anyone had similar experiences and what it miht mean. Big loves to you all xxx

hmmm... maybe my earlier words won't help then. I'm not sure what to tell you about the CBFM. Like I said, I never got a peak on there during a cycle that I KNOW I ovulated on. Could it still be getting used to you? I'd maybe play it out a bit and take note of all things. Keep us posted!

AFM - Thank you so much for all of the well wishes and thoughts! I'm actually doing really well. I had a very nice chat with my OB on Friday and she said that right now a d&c or anything that could harm a baby was the last thing on her mind. She talked with me about what I experienced and have continued to experience, and did a physical exam and has ruled out a miscarriage. She said that my cervix is closed and everything looks and feels just like it should for a normal viable pregnancy. She checked my tubes to make sure that she couldn't feel anything that would suggest a tubal pregnancy and ruled that out as well. 

Basically it comes down to this. I'm still pregnant. The big question is whether it will be a viable pregnancy or not. I get the impression that she's encouraged by what I described to her and her physical exam of me, but she's staying neutral in her opinion for now until we get my next set of numbers back and do a scan. The weirdness in the numbers could very much be explained by a blighted ovum or empty sac, but she says she's seen it go both ways so she doesn't want to encourage or discourage me.

Personally I'm feeling pretty optimistic. I have this gut feeling that's telling me that this time things are going to be ok. I had that same gut feeling with the rise in numbers, so hopefully it will be right this time too! 

I figured that having to wait until Monday to see the results of the blood test from Friday would drive me nuts this weekend, but honestly? I've had to keep reminding myself that I'm still waiting for them! I just have this relaxed feeling about it all and I'm thinking about the future in terms of being pregnant.

The best part is that as long as my numbers go up even a little, we'll be doing a scan in the next week or so to see/hear whatever we can see/hear. My OB and I took a look at my chart together and decided that I ovulated later then I originally thought. That puts my ovulation at CD19 or Nov 20th. So based on that, she's figuring that I'm about 5 1/2 weeks along. My numbers are on the low side, but still within 'normal'. 

Also some other great news is that she doesn't consider me to fall into the PCOS percentage for miscarriage threat! She feels that I've got my PCOS managed and that puts me back into the normal miscarriage threat for an over 35 year old. It feels good to see yet another benefit from the hard work I've been doing the last 4+ months!

So hopefully this next week will see my numbers continue to rise (I'm rooting for more then doubling) and a scheduled scan for me. :)

Baby dust and best wishes for everyone!!


----------



## lavalux

HA,
Thinking about you & your DH.

Dodger,
I like your attitude & will pray for a viable pregnancy for you.

Madeline,
Way to go on the weight loss!

Northstar,
Love your avatar!!!

Purple,
Enjoy your parents. Sounds like you pretty much have everything in order for Christmas. Wish we had that grocery delivery option near us.

Butterfly,
Good luck this cycle. Hope your well-timed BDding brings you a 2011 conception.

Skye,
Can't see that program you posted, but hope you are feeling well in the home stretch.

Dwrgi,
Hope your husband gets done with his mini-rebellion soon and gets with the program. He needs to be supporting you through his actions. 

Missyt,
I hope your boss listens to you. You do not need additional work stress right now.

Never & FM,
I'm reading your journals to keep to with you. ;)

Hi to all those I missed.

Hope everyone is doing well & has a lovely holiday if I don't post again before Christmas (although I will be lurking). I'm just doing everything in my power to make it to the new year & grow those babies. My anxiousness is back in full force & I don't think I will be truly able to breathe until I make it to that milestone. This is usually my favorite time of year and now, I just want to speed right through it. ;) I hope the rest of you can slow down and really enjoy this special season. Love to you all. L


----------



## purplelou

Northstar - thanks for the advice I never get Ov pains or ewcm :( it's telling me the crosshaors are dotted because some of of my signs (the monitor) do not confirm ovulation) and FF changed my ovulation from CD 14 to CD 17. onto next month methinks.

Lava - I am hoping and hoping those babies stay tucked in safe and sound until they are completely baked! Have a lovely peaceful Christmas

Skye - thank you for that link, it was a very interesting show, but so very sad xx

OMM and pad - gentle lurking hugs to you ladies xxxx

missy - big loves for you, just because xxx

HA - when are you making you trip to all the relatives? I hope you both have a safe drive and a lovely time whilst you are there xxx

FM - I am still hoping for a miracle blessing for you xxx what is the next step in the adoption process for you ?

Dodger - I am on the edge of my seat for you. I really hope that this is just a dates mix up and this is a viable pregnancy :dust: :dust: to you xxx

Butterfly - hoping you have caught that eggy! 

Twinkle - I had a peek in Wilko today to see if there were any more bottles of C0Q10 - but they have not restocked yet, If I see some Ill get some and send them to you if you haven't managed to get any xxx (for anyone who'd like them)

Praying - Im hoping you are ok :hugs:

Never - big sticky loves for you xxx

:hugs: to manuiti, madeline, keekee (hi - I saw you on the other thread :) ) and any ladies I have missed xxx

afm - still "high" on cbfm :wacko: who knows! Christmas cards ar done and sent - I hope I did them in time! and house is nice and tidy and ready for the parenst to arrive :) 

How is everyone's preparations for the holidays coming along ??

:hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi everyone hope you are having a good week so far leading up to Christmas:)

dodgercpkl, now that i have recovered from your latest news, thks for the encouragement on the weightless and the feedback on weight and cycles btw:) I am so happy that you are in such great frame of mind and I really hope that things move along well w the pregnancy. Above all I read into your last post a sense of calm and control that makes me think you are going to be fine either way, its going to b this pregnancy or the next one and you are going to be a great mum because you are in the here and now and you will deal with anything that comes along:) I am just a little bit inspired by you right now:) and that is an understatement:)

so I am sending you big hugs and big hugs for everyone else that this Christmas is going to be the beginning of something exciting and special for all of us:)

Madeline xx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I woke up this morning at about 4am, thinking omg, I didn't write a message to you in my last post. does that qualify me as a loon????
so sorry! How are you doing?? and is your DH behaving himself?? :hugs:


how is everyone else doing today??

I have collected the keys to mum and dad's new home and am now just waiting for the call to tell me they are near, so I can go and meet them. they just have a quick poke around and then come back to mine for a rest and dinner and then we'll go back tomorrow and supervise the unpacking and organise a bit :) I definitely feel much calmer today now that I know it's all happening :) my lovely DH has just let me know that a new wheelchair has arrived at work, which we had ordered for my dad (as he can't really walk more than a few steps without pain) so we can take him out and about. so everything is falling into place :)


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - I woke up this morning at about 4am, thinking omg, I didn't write a message to you in my last post. does that qualify me as a loon????
> so sorry! How are you doing?? and is your DH behaving himself?? :hugs:
> 
> 
> how is everyone else doing today??
> 
> I have collected the keys to mum and dad's new home and am now just waiting for the call to tell me they are near, so I can go and meet them. they just have a quick poke around and then come back to mine for a rest and dinner and then we'll go back tomorrow and supervise the unpacking and organise a bit :) I definitely feel much calmer today now that I know it's all happening :) my lovely DH has just let me know that a new wheelchair has arrived at work, which we had ordered for my dad (as he can't really walk more than a few steps without pain) so we can take him out and about. so everything is falling into place :)

Purple, you are a silly billy!!! I clearly was giving you nightmares!!!!! Thanks for thinking about me! DH is back to his vits after his little rebellion-get with the programme, dude, I told him. Humph. From now on, I'm keeping A VERY CLOSE EYE on what he's up to!!

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased that you have got the keys and it is actually happening!!!! OMG-things move fast in the Midlands!!! I bet your parents can't wait to be near you, as you sound like a really lovely daughter!! And great news that the wheelchair has arrived so that your dad can get about a bit. I am sure that you are all going to have a wonderful Christmas! 

Lots of love to you, and let's hope that a sticky bean is in your very near future!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-I just wanted to say that I can't believe how much of a dork your boss is, after you explained what you were going through too. Men-I just despair. You have to stick to your guns huni, and don't let anything stress you out at this time. Hope you get it sorted! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! xxx

Butterfly-how did IT go?????? Nudge nudge, wink wink!!! I hope you have caught your egg and that great things are going on as I write!!! Fingers crossed for you, and big :hugs: xxxx

Dodger-I really admire your calm and poise-it's the best way of dealing with all this TTC sh&t!!! Good luck to you, :thumbup:

Lava-try not to worry about Lilly and Liam. They have come this far without too many hitches, and they sound like complete battlers, so try and stay calm and to take each day as it comes. You are almost there-be kind to yourself. I'm sending you BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye!!! How many mince pies today???? Hope you're okay? I like the mince pies with the viennese pastry topping-they are severely lush! In fact, might go and get one now!! Thinking of you and sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!

FM-how are you hun? I hope that you are feeling a little bit more positive-the last time you posted, you mentioned something about having your scar tissue seen to. It sounds as if you're a girl with a plan, and there is no better place to be, so hang on in there! I am hoping that the New Year brings you and everybody else on here, a fabulous and natural BFP!!! :hugs::hugs:

Madeline-how are you? Good to hear from you. Are you in Oz? I am so jealous. My brother has gone there to live and I miss him dreadfully. I did want to go and see him this Xmas but I hummed and haaaed as I might have ICSI to pay for in Feb, and then thought I couldn't possibly go. I so wish I'[d gone with my instincts and booked to fly to see him, as I've put so many things off because of 'perhaps being pregnant' or 'maybe I'll be having treatment then'-it's just cak really, and I should have learnt by now, just to do what I want to do, instead of putting my life on hold. My dogs are huskeys, and soooooooo gorgeous. I think you were the one who asked... Gwydion is a boy and two years old-he is cream and black and sooooo sensitive and calm, whilst Ruby (who is a year and a half) and red and white, is a complete nutter, and as mad as a bag of snakes. So different to each other. But I love them both like mad-and my cat, Georgie, too! She is ten and sleeps every night on my pillow. Miraculously, she looks very refreshed every morning, whilst I look like a bag of sick having been pushed off my pillow at some point!! But I'm too soft to push her off!! Doh!!! Hope you're okay, xx

Never-how are you? Did AF arrive or are we 'good to go' with little Oopsie? I am sooooo hoping that's the case!! Thinking of you, and sending HUGE tonnes of good luck and as you put on your journal, 'Grow you little......!'

Manuiti-your Xmas sounds lovely! Are all your family in S America too????? xx

HA, NorthStar, Twinkle, Carole, Macwooly, and everybody else I might have missed-HELLO!!!!!!!! Hope you're all okay???

AFM-my GP listened and made all the right noises. I'm doing all the right things APPARENTLY, and he seems to think that my issue is old eggs. Great. Anyway, he didn't advise immunology tests for that reason (grr) and said that my FSH last year was 8 point something, which he said was good. Menopausal and peri meniopausal women would be recording values of 26, he said. Is this correct? Also, surely, FSH changes doesn't it, throughout the month? But, everything is clear with me, tubes, blood tests good, etc., so just hang on in there and pursue ICSI... But, at least, I have spoken to them about everything and I know that he will be the one to ask for, from now on, so I won't feel so alone, as far as the medical profession is concerned. Oh, he also didn't seem to think that Level 1 tests would be any good for me, as they normally do those for people who repeatedly miscarry. I can't even GET pregnant. Sigh.

Anyway, hope you are all well, and getting more and more prepared for Xmas-only six days to go!!!! Wahay-yes, I know how you all feel cos I feel it too-hollow, there is something missing,.... blah blah blah. But onwards and upwards and we have to remain positive and enjoy each single minute of our life, as best we can, however difficult that may be. And I'm telling myself that as much as anybody else!!!

Love to you all, 
Axxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

HA, I have those days too where I just cry out of the blue. A lot of the time I do it in the car while I'm driving. I really do hope this new year is much better for all of us. Something has got to give.

purple, how exciting that you got the keys to your parent's house. Both you and them must be so relieved!

Butterfly, way to go!

AFM, DH's grandmother passed away this weekend and he had to drive down to the funeral on his birthday which was yesterday. So we didn't have much celebrating. I realized that this once independent woman doesn't like to be alone anymore. He doesn't come back until tomorrow. I couldn't go because my company doesn't give bereavement leave for grandparents of the spouse and I'm already taking time off around Christmas to spend with my family. Other than that, I'm just waiting for AF to show up. I should be due on the 21st but really don't have any symptoms. I don't dare take a HPT. I might as well just wait for the :witch: to show up. I've been trying to find a counselor or therapist to talk to. I called 3 different ones and left messages and none have gotten back to me. WTF?


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> HA, I have those days too where I just cry out of the blue. A lot of the time I do it in the car while I'm driving. I really do hope this new year is much better for all of us. Something has got to give.
> 
> purple, how exciting that you got the keys to your parent's house. Both you and them must be so relieved!
> 
> Butterfly, way to go!
> 
> AFM, DH's grandmother passed away this weekend and he had to drive down to the funeral on his birthday which was yesterday. So we didn't have much celebrating. I realized that this once independent woman doesn't like to be alone anymore. He doesn't come back until tomorrow. I couldn't go because my company doesn't give bereavement leave for grandparents of the spouse and I'm already taking time off around Christmas to spend with my family. Other than that, I'm just waiting for AF to show up. I should be due on the 21st but really don't have any symptoms. I don't dare take a HPT. I might as well just wait for the :witch: to show up. I've been trying to find a counselor or therapist to talk to. I called 3 different ones and left messages and none have gotten back to me. WTF?

Missy-very sorry to hear of your DH's grandmother. Hope he is okay. I'm sure you will be a great support to him. Indeed, WTF is that about? You'd think they'd want the business. Let's hope somebody has got back to you. If not, we're always here for you hun, and understand what you're going through. PM me if you like. Sending you big hugs and let's hope the vile hag AF stays away for the next 9 months!!! Big hugs to you, Axxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies

Missy, I can't believe that they are so heartless as to not phone back - surely they must realise that people who are calling NEED them and not to be ignored :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs: Am also having a few of those days of just bursting into tears - wish I could just dig myself out of it but I don't think that will happen until at least after Xmas.

Purple, great that your parents have got the keys and they will now be really close by :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Dodger, hope all is OK and love your calm way of thinking :hugs::hugs:

Never, looking forward to hearing those beta numbers, have everything crossed here for you :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, :hugs::hugs: as ever. Not feeling at all optimistic, in fact am almost forgetting I am in the TWW now, hey ho! Got 2 BDs in day before and day of O I think but still don't expect it to happen.

Hi HA, FM, Lava, Carole, Madeline, NS, Skye, Manuiti, Twinkle, Tiger, Pad and any of the lurkers :hugs::hugs::hugs: and sorry to anyone I missed.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey ladies - can't chat long as I have Christmas candy on the stove, but I wanted to give my fellow long-timers an update... Hearty got a BFP on her 1st IUI and has made it to 7w4d, complete with strong heartbeat! She had a big bleed scare last night but the scan this morning showed all is still well. :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - condolances for your DH's grandmother. I am so hoping that dratted :witch: stays away. I would chase her with a stick if I could, for you xxx

Dwrgi - hahaha - no nightmares about you!! I am just completely addicted obviously to BnB :) (and to everyone here!)

Dodger - how are you doing hun?? Im sending hope and positive thoughts your way xxxx

Never - and how are you?? I may have a tiny stalk on your journal xxx

Twinkle - only 5 more sleeps to go!!!! are you already for all all your festive activities?

Butterfly - are you home again?? I hope you caught that eggy!

HA - Mmmm - Christmas Candy - yummy! how are you doing and how's your DH doing? I hope you are both ok and looking forwards to spending some time with family (and that DHs dad behaves himself!!) when do you think you be starting all those meds for IVF? thank you for letting us know about Hearty - what good news :)

lava - make sure you get penty of rest now and enjoy the festive season as much as you can because you will need your energy once those babies arrive xxx

Skye - you obviously NEED some Christmas Treats! - Shirin is asking for them :winkwink: so you need to let her have them :)

Carole - I hope you are still feeling good and doing well??

Praying - thinking of you xxxxx

northstar - so far, so good on the CoQ10 - I feel completely normal, no side effects noticed! I offered DH one last pm but after he looked it and saw it was a great big black thing - and declined *sigh* he keeps asking though if Ive developed "monsterism" yet!

FM - big :hugs: to you, hope you are having a peaceful relaxing time xxxx

Pad and Omm - you ladies are always in my thoughts xxx

big :hugs: to Manuiti, madelaine, keekee and tigerlilly xx 


ladies - I know Ive forgotten someone - so sorry, Ill probably remember later or otherwise it'll keep me awake tonight.
Big :hugs: to everyone xxx

afm - parents are here and settled in at mine. we have been to the new house today and me and mum have stripped all the bedroom wallpaper ready for redecoration (I know - crazy!) and we'll probabky have it all painted and nice for when they move in proper after Christmas. at least they'll have one room that's lovely and relaxing and then we can work on the others and get it how they want it. 
no news on the TTC front, cbfm still says high (but now i think it's still "getting to know me" so it's a bit mad)


----------



## purplelou

Dear Santa :xmas3:

Please can you bring all the lovely ladies on this thread, a big fat juicy completely sticky, BFP, for Christmas,

thank you

I promise to be a good girl all of next year in return

Purplelou :xmas16:


----------



## missyt

Purple, I second that request from Santa!


----------



## padbrat

I third that Santa request Purps!!

Hey everyone!!:hi:


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi and Butterfly.. I am with you. I don't think I have ever felt so miserable in my life. It seems like everything I hope for turns to dust... everything is bleak and rubbish.

Hate 2011.

Bring me 2012 and it had better be better!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> Dwrgi and Butterfly.. I am with you. I don't think I have ever felt so miserable in my life. It seems like everything I hope for turns to dust... everything is bleak and rubbish.
> 
> Hate 2011.
> 
> Bring me 2012 and it had better be better!!!!!!

Hope some good things happen for you Deb in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple, you are just THE sweetest person that I know and for that you are getting a monster :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: from me!! Let's hope we all catch our eggies and get the best 2012 going!

So glad that you have your parents settled, and it sounds as if you're making serious inroads into their bedroom. You are helping to make their Xmas so special. Bless you! Hmm, your CBFM seems to have a mind of its own! Let's hope that AF doesn't visit you soon! Enjoy your evening! :hugs:

Missy-let's make 2012 the best one ever!! Big :hugs: to you hun, Axxx

Butterfly-oooh, I am so keeping my fingers crossed that you caught that egg. Stay away Flo, I say. Hope you're okay, Butterfly? Sending you lots of love, Axxxx

Pad-you are never far from my thoughts. You've had such a rough ride of it, and you still find the energy to come and check on us. You are really amazing. You had such bad luck with the donor IVF, but that doesn't mean that, dare I say it, next time will be the same. How does your DH feel about things now? You haven't done anything wrong, you've just been dealt a really crap hand, but that doesn't mean that things can't be changed. I am sooooo hoping that you have your longed for little one in 2012-you deserve it so badly. Don't forget that there are people on here who love you very much and would do anything to help you, and be a support to you, so don't forget us and use us as much as you can-we all need friends at times like this. Lots and lots of love to you, Axxxx

Love to you all, guys, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dwrgi - you are lovely - Ill happily take all the hugs you have :D

In fact....... Big smooshy group hugs for all!!

https://aeryssports.com/aaron-miles-fastball/files/2011/07/GroupHug.jpg


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ugh I totally need to catch up, but I wanted to let you ladies know that my number climbed to 198 on yesterday's blood test. Looks like my doubling rate is about once every 96 hours. I just can't wait to have the u/s tomorrow! I'm so nervous and excited and IMPATIENT! lol


----------



## skye2010

OMG HA, with a bite in my tongue, I am so excited over Hearty's news, in fact I will stalk over to her thread to give her some sticky dust. Thank u for the info.
I am also quite relieved that your DH's feeling a little better. Somehow when women are depressed they sort of sort themselves out easier than man. So when a bloke is getting depressed I get a bit more worried. You will have a wonderful time soon hon xxxx

Purps so glad your dad and mum is safely with you and the keys are in your hands. It's wonderful that things are moving along nicely for your family right now. All you need is that CBFM, and your body to cooperate. Love your Santa request and I am in on the Santa sleigh stalk. Pls pls pls Santa can you pls leave a lot of fairy dust and a healthy little baby for every girl on this thread xxx

Butterfly "Awww" and HUGS HUGS. I'm sorry you are feeling a festive bite :( Sweetie 2012 hopefully will be a baby year. BTW I get very sad seeing you struggling all the long distance TTC problems with your BF. Would u two not consider IUI or IVF? Just a food for thought xx

Debs many many hugs. You are one of the strongest people I know. And actually very sweet as well. I wish I could make you feel better now. 2011 is on its way out Thank God and hopefully 2012 will bring you some happiness cause you deserve it so muchxx



Dodger, I'll be biting my nails waiting for your betas. Rise Beta numbers rise.... This bit is the hardest of all the waits. Good luck hon xx

Amanda did you feel positive after that GP appt. At least you have a bit more of direction. Now it looks like you just need to wait for your DHEA to work it's magic. I know you have been having acne and some moody spells but side effects isn't always a bad thing you know. It probobly signs that the med is working. Hugs, hugs and love. Feb is a good month to get prego so is March. You could have a early winter bb. 
PS: Had a lovely mince pie from Waitrose Heston's range ::))) It was a puff pastry instead of the pie dough. Yummy yummy modern mince pie. 

Laura, You've done really well up to now. Well done girl :)) Hopefully you will make your milestone too. It's really hard not to worry but hopefully bit of Xmass dust will rub on all of us here. 

Missy sorry that you have all the crap from work. Is your boss the same guy who was acting like a pr..k a while back? The one who made you feel awkward? Whatever it is you will do whatever you will have to do so don't worry hun. He will have to let you stick with your schedule in the end..

Madeline, Twinkle, Dodger, Woolie, Titi all the girls who lurk Have a wonderful Christmass. 

AFM I'm lurking and waiting through Xmass and new year. Have DH's father around and everything I do take double time nowadays. Sorry I can't keep up most of the time girls but my thoughts are with you all.. :xmas3:


----------



## prayingtogod

purplelou said:


> Butterfly - good luck hun!! hope you catch that eggy xxx oh and thanks for letting us know about Wooly - I was wondering about her x
> 
> Never - don't lurk - I like to see how you are xxx Im sending :dust: your way x
> 
> HA - im sure you will feel a lot better when you actually see your dad, I know I did :hugs: also Im so glad that your DH is able to go to couselling with you, Im sure that must be helping xxx I hope that today is a better today for you xx
> 
> big loves to Pad and OMM - thinking about you ladies xx
> 
> missy - hope you are continuing to feel better hun xxx
> 
> northstar - it seems that the C0Q10 is good for energy levels too - so it can't hurt to try it. might be another statistic /poll for you, I'd be intesrested into how many of us it works for and there seems to be quite a few ladies taking it xxx
> 
> Twinkle, did you manage to get to Wilko's - I love it too. it's part off our sunday routine now (which probably sounds terribly sad) but we always have a walk into town and have a posh coffee or hot chocolate after our sunday dog walk/chores and then pop into Wilko's for a nose around.
> 
> Dodger - how are you doing?? :hugs:
> 
> FM :hi:
> 
> manuiti - I love that doggy avatar - he is beautiful and looks so cuddly, Is he yours??
> 
> mommy hugs to lava skye, carole and titi
> 
> Praying - how are you feeling hun? I hope you are ok, sending loads of :hugs: your way xx
> 
> big :hugs: to everyone else, I hope you are all having a lovely weekend
> 
> afm - well, parents are arriving Monday, I think Ive now done all the Christmas shopping and wrapping, (but not done cards yet - eek!!) and Ive just sorted out a shopping list for the week and done it online to be delivered. I feel like theres things Im missing - but oh well!
> 
> today weirdly, the cbfm tells me "high" which should indicate I will get a peak in the next day or too - which should mean I am about to ovulate. although my temps went up several days ago - this is very confusing!!! I may post on the CBFM thread in TTC forum to see if anyone had similar experiences and what it miht mean. Big loves to you all xxx

Purple , I'm actually doing well today. I feel really positive and ready to take on this task again.I have an appointment with my RE next month. I am claiming 2012 as my year. I will not give up.


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

Thanks for all your concern. I feel really great. I know its coming. I just have to be patient. My spirits are really high. I am completely out of the dumps. I am just waiting on my miracle.


sending prayers and lots of baby dust


----------



## twinkle1975

Purple - loving the 100 acre wood group hug!! (I was going to say the pooh hug but that sounds a bit wrong!!


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Ladies :flower: I wonder if you have room for this one?

I'm 35yrs old and we've been ttcin since sept 2010. My boyfriend haven't had SA yet (it's for somereason SOOOOO hard for him) but I've had all basic tests and tubes are open, I do ovulate on my own. Only that my lh-phase is on the short side 10 days which I got progesterone supp. for.

I just did 5 cycles of clomid "to boost ovulation" but still here..Not sure what's next. I really do need to get my man to go and give his sample as my gyn said IUI would be the next step to try.

I've been to reflexology 2 times now, and my therapeutist is so happy that I'm quitting clomid now cos she doesnt believe in hormones. Nature will give it to me, she says. Its wonderful though and I have responded into it well.
As for this cycle, I will try to relax :coffee: and have few partys to go to so I will totally :happydance::wine:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Hi Ladies :flower: I wonder if you have room for this one?
> 
> I'm 35yrs old and we've been ttcin since sept 2010. My boyfriend haven't had SA yet (it's for somereason SOOOOO hard for him) but I've had all basic tests and tubes are open, I do ovulate on my own. Only that my lh-phase is on the short side 10 days which I got progesterone supp. for.
> 
> I just did 5 cycles of clomid "to boost ovulation" but still here..Not sure what's next. I really do need to get my man to go and give his sample as my gyn said IUI would be the next step to try.
> 
> I've been to reflexology 2 times now, and my therapeutist is so happy that I'm quitting clomid now cos she doesnt believe in hormones. Nature will give it to me, she says. Its wonderful though and I have responded into it well.
> As for this cycle, I will try to relax :coffee: and have few partys to go to so I will totally :happydance::wine:

Welcome Asryellah, and I'm sure that you will get a lot of support from this group. Really sorry that your Clomid cycles didn't result in any joy. As you have alluded to yourself, it is completely incumbent on your DH to get his SA done, otherwise you could be just wasting time and effort. It's somthing that frequently rears its ugly head on here-the man's reluctance to play ball, so to speak!!! But, that is the next step now. Could he do the sample at home, and take to the nearest hospital? It has to be delivered at the lab within one hour of, ahem, production. Obviously, it needs to be kept at body temperature to ensure a fair test. This is what my partner did, and he hated the thought of doing it. But, time to be a man, and get on with it, I'd say!!!

Hope you get some joy with persuading him. It is a really good idea to relax over Xmas, and try and forget about it, as much as you can. 

Good luck to you, Axxxx
:flower:


----------



## Asryellah

Thank you for your kind words :hugs: I have told him that he can do the deed at home and take sample to fert.clinic as we live so close to it. He has said he needs to do it..but whatta :tease:..is so hard about it!!??? 
And I'm not the kind of woman who keeps on nagging, I've always believed (and seen it working) as I say once or twice about something that a grown man knows to do smthing about it. But this....I guess after christmas I really need to put my foot down about this - or maybe kick it in someones ass :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Thank you for your kind words :hugs: I have told him that he can do the deed at home and take sample to fert.clinic as we live so close to it. He has said he needs to do it..but whatta :tease:..is so hard about it!!???
> And I'm not the kind of woman who keeps on nagging, I've always believed (and seen it working) as I say once or twice about something that a grown man knows to do smthing about it. But this....I guess after christmas I really need to put my foot down about this - or maybe kick it in someones ass :haha:

Kick his arse, Asryellah, you all know where you stand then!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha yes it looks like ass kicking is the way to go on this one :haha::haha:

Welcome Asryellah :flower:


----------



## missyt

Asryellah said:


> Hi Ladies :flower: I wonder if you have room for this one?
> 
> I'm 35yrs old and we've been ttcin since sept 2010. My boyfriend haven't had SA yet (it's for somereason SOOOOO hard for him) but I've had all basic tests and tubes are open, I do ovulate on my own. Only that my lh-phase is on the short side 10 days which I got progesterone supp. for.
> 
> I just did 5 cycles of clomid "to boost ovulation" but still here..Not sure what's next. I really do need to get my man to go and give his sample as my gyn said IUI would be the next step to try.
> 
> I've been to reflexology 2 times now, and my therapeutist is so happy that I'm quitting clomid now cos she doesnt believe in hormones. Nature will give it to me, she says. Its wonderful though and I have responded into it well.
> As for this cycle, I will try to relax :coffee: and have few partys to go to so I will totally :happydance::wine:

Hi Asryellah, welcome to our thread. You'll find a lot of support here. I agree with dwrgi, your man is going to have to get an SA done. It just isn't fair for you to be going through all this when all he has to do is go in a cup. They do have home tests that determine count. Here is the link:
https://www.testcountry.com/product...={keyword}&cvsfa=2371&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=31313033
But there could be other issues other than count like motility (how well they move) and morphology (the shape of them). I really hope you can convince him. 

Dodger, I hope you get good news from you us today.

Pad, still thinking about you, sweetie. I hope you have a miracle in 2012.

Praying, I'm glad you are feeling better and feeling more positive. I completely understandt he ups and downs associated with all of this . 

Skye, this is a different boss, thank God. But I do think this one realizes that he royally pissed me off. He has been super nice all week and hasn't brought up the schedule thing again.

Hello to the rest of the ladies!

AFM, I'm just waiting for AF to show up. Yesterday, DH and I DTD and some pinkish blood showed up when I was cleaning up. I expected AF to show any minute or at least this morning when I woke up but nothing. I doubt its implantation bleeding or anything and I'm sure it'll show up by they end of the day or at least tomorrow. I've also been rethinking the donor egg thing. I've been so down this Christmas season that I don't know if I can take another holiday season without a baby or being pregnant. I completely avoided DH's family this year and I can't keep doing that. I know his sister probably had her baby but DH hasn't told me because he probably thinks I'll freak out. She is the one that accidently got pregnant by her boyfriend while she was still married to her DH. And I finally got a counselor to call me back. I'm playing phone tag with her but at least I'll be able to set something up.


----------



## dodgercpkl

skye2010 said:


> AFM I'm lurking and waiting through Xmass and new year. Have DH's father around and everything I do take double time nowadays. Sorry I can't keep up most of the time girls but my thoughts are with you all.. :xmas3:

*hugs* I'm thinking about you too! You are sooo close now! :) Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year!



prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all your concern. I feel really great. I know its coming. I just have to be patient. My spirits are really high. I am completely out of the dumps. I am just waiting on my miracle.
> 
> 
> sending prayers and lots of baby dust

I'm so glad to see you thinking positively again! I'm praying for a bfp for you soon!




Asryellah said:


> Thank you for your kind words :hugs: I have told him that he can do the deed at home and take sample to fert.clinic as we live so close to it. He has said he needs to do it..but whatta :tease:..is so hard about it!!???
> And I'm not the kind of woman who keeps on nagging, I've always believed (and seen it working) as I say once or twice about something that a grown man knows to do smthing about it. But this....I guess after christmas I really need to put my foot down about this - or maybe kick it in someones ass :haha:

Welcome! I totally agree about the ass-kicking. I was lucky that my DH went in and got his SA done while we were waiting to see if my problems worked themselves out. We knew that I wasn't ovulating, but we wanted to make sure that we had no other road bumps in the way (that we could find out about at least) in the mean time. 



missyt said:


> AFM, I'm just waiting for AF to show up. Yesterday, DH and I DTD and some pinkish blood showed up when I was cleaning up. I expected AF to show any minute or at least this morning when I woke up but nothing. I doubt its implantation bleeding or anything and I'm sure it'll show up by they end of the day or at least tomorrow. I've also been rethinking the donor egg thing. I've been so down this Christmas season that I don't know if I can take another holiday season without a baby or being pregnant. I completely avoided DH's family this year and I can't keep doing that. I know his sister probably had her baby but DH hasn't told me because he probably thinks I'll freak out. She is the one that accidently got pregnant by her boyfriend while she was still married to her DH. And I finally got a counselor to call me back. I'm playing phone tag with her but at least I'll be able to set something up.

I think that you need to do what's going to make you happiest. I know this is something you have struggled with, but it just might be the way to get that take home baby. *hugs* Whatever decision you make, we'll all be here to cheer you on. And just remember, that blood/genes don't determine parenthood in anything other then pure legal terms. What proves you are a parent are the actions that you take and the love that you give to the baby/child that you raise.


----------



## skye2010

Welcome Asryellah :) One of us had a really cute smiley with a whip in her hand. I would have added it here for you since it seems appropriate at the moment. Actually it might be our saucy Twinkle who has it. Hahahahahaaa!!!

Hey Twinks do you have the icon with the whip??

Asryellah one other thing. Try to do the sample at home if possible unless you literally live next door. My DH's first test was done at home and he delivered within 45 mins but the result was poor sperm motility. His one and only bad sample but when we came to IVF protocol the drs kept referring back to it and insisted on ICSI every time. I am suspecting the lab took it's time to process it straight away maybe.

Awww Missy :hugs::hugs: You really had a tough time recently. Good that you avoided DH's family at the moment. You do need a break from being defensive all the time. 2012 is not far away bb and this year will hopefully bring your baby. :blue: or :pink: As for the boss I'm glad he gave into Xmass's mood of being kind. U are a tough cookie and you would have found a way to overcome all the issues at work but the heartache and headache isn't what you need right now. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara_goli

Hi ladies, am not 35 but 34 :xmas4:and ttc. Believe it or not never tried until last cycle so am now 7dpo and no signs and all I've got so far BFN :(. All the best wishes for all ttc..Would love to join this thread for supports... lots of love Sara xx


----------



## jdonn109

Hi everyone. I have been a lurker on these boards for some time now. Thought I'd step out into the light...haha.

I am 36 and my husband will be 41 in 2 months. We have been TTC for 14 months with a lot of frustration. :brat:

My husband finally took his SA at the end of October (only took him 6 months to get up the nerve for that- said it was mortifying....can you imagine?? silly boy!). The SA was a 1.3. My OB said that was slightly low but nothing to be concerned with. (How can slightly low be nothing to be concerned with?)

I then went for the HORRIBLE HSG test. No issues there, either...except for the writhing pain and agony that was the test!! I should have known when the nurses shoved 2 pads and 3 washcloths under the changing room door that I was in serious trouble. OMG! I had terrible cramping and pain until my period started on 12/2.

I have been charting my BBT since the beginning (for over 14 months). I ovulate late, usually around day 20-22 and start my cycle over on day 28. I do ovulate, which is good but my luteal phase is terribly short.

My OB started me on 50mg CLOMID days 3-7. I started my 1st round on12/5. I also invested in the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I've had a lot of High days but b/c I have been doing my BBT, I had a temp drop on 12/18. We BD on 12/18 but the monitor still showed it as a High day. On 12/20 I got my 1st PEAK reading and we BD again. My temps have shot up. I know I O'd somewhere between 12/18-12/20. I also have another PEAK reading today.

The issue here is that I have been having the WORST abdominal/uterus pain EVER! Feels similar to the soreness after the HSG. A lot of tugging and to speak frankly, it feels like my inside could burst onto the floor. The pressure is crazy. It is not constant. It comes and goes. Walking, sitting, lying down. The heating pad doesn't help the pain but it comforts me. I am moody and tired. I've had a few headaches. I feel nauseous after eating but it hasn't curbed my appetite. I'm a wreck, emotionally as well. :muaha:

I've heard this CLOMID can do crazy things. I've called my OB and I'm going in tomorrow for a blood test....I suppose to check my progesterone levels. If all is "normal", whatever that is, I will start a 100mg CLOMID cycle next month.

I really don't feel like I obsess with getting pregnant. I think others around me obsess about me more than I do. I'm the type that sees it as I'll do what I can and if it happens, it happens, when it happens". 

This weird stuff happening to by body and mind is driving me nuts, though.

Thanks for letting me vent and join in on the "party". At least here I feel like others kind of know how I feel. I know, :-({|=

I'll keep you updated......


----------



## Asryellah

Thank you for all your warm welcomes :hugs: I'm glad to get to know you all, might take awhile but I'll get there.

Untill then my prayers are with you ladies who been longing for bfp, hopefully 2012 will be our year on :cloud9:

oh jdonn, just noticed your message. Do you get u/s while on clomid? Like you see in my sig. in my last clomid round my folly totally grow giantic. And thats one reason I wont take them anymore. As it can do that, and ovulation pain was like somethings gonna burst..Hope that's not not your case though!! Good luck, and I'd love to get your nerves on not obsessing ;)


----------



## missyt

jdonn, I was a mess when I was on clomid. I was a complete emontional basket case. I really didnt' have any pain but I had bloating. I think its a good idea to ask your doc what is going on. The HSG wasn't painful for me. Just a little uncomfortable.


----------



## jdonn109

I'm going to talk to them tomorrow. I mentioned the Hot flashes (I had no idea what a Hot Flash was until recently...not good!!) and the cramping and the nurse and Dr both told me it was normal. I'm going to ask again...b/c I can. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi everyone, I hope you are all getting ready for Christmas and haven't waited until the last minute to finish shopping like I have, I'm going to be in a mad rush everynight this week after work to finish. 

Purple- Thank you for asking about me, we are going to seriously get started on adoption in Jan after we get my dh settled in his new job.

Dwrgi- Sounds like you had a good appointment. I'm glad you have finally found someone who knows what they are talking about, what is the plan now IVF round2?

Missyt- So sorry to hear about your dh's family member. I was looking at your siggy and see that you are taking a break from the docs, I totally understand that, it looks like you have started a go regime. FX for your bfp!

Welcome Asryella and Jdonn, you will absolutely love everyone here.


----------



## FutureMommie

Jdonn- clomid is a beast, I had all that you are describing especially when it was time to ovulate, the hot flashes are ridiculous, and I had a headache every day while taking it.


----------



## FutureMommie

Sara_goli said:


> Hi ladies, am not 35 but 34 :xmas4:and ttc. Believe it or not never tried until last cycle so am now 7dpo and no signs and all I've got so far BFN :(. All the best wishes for all ttc..Would love to join this thread for supports... lots of love Sara xx

Welcome to our little lovely corner of BNB!!!!! 7dpo is still early so don't give up yet.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,

I'll make this a short one today as I am so tired. Been at mum and dad's all day decorating and unpacking etc. Nothing new from me really on the TTC front, just waiting for blinking AF to arrive. which I am sure will happen Bah!!!!


Hi and welcome to Asryellah, sara and Jdonn - I hope your stay here is short and that you get your BFP soon!

Big :hugs: to Missy - this is so hard!! I hope you can enjoy some of the festive season and not feel too low :hugs: and yes, do whatever you need to do to keep your sanity!

Butterfly - lol @ pooh hugs! although it doesn't sound quite right hehehe :hugs:

Skye & Lava & Carol and Titi - Big loving mommy :hugs: to you ladies! Hope you are all doing well :)

HA - Big :hugs: just because - How did your candy turn out??

Dwrgi - how are you, you fab lady you! :hugs: :hugs:

Twinkle - 4 sleeps to go, although I am imagining you are already busy with all the festivities. Hopefully you get some time to relax :hugs:

Manuiti - haven't seen you in a few days - hope you are ok?

Praying - so happy to hear from you and see you are feeling better, :hugs: for you xx

Dodger - I am keeping everything crossed for you, I really really this is it for you!! :hugs:

FM - :hugs: to you, not long to wait till the adoption process starts then? Good luck!! please keep us updated!

Big loves and :hugs: to Omm and Pad - I hope you ladies are lurking and doing ok?


now :hugs: for anyone Ive missed - so sorry If that's you.....It's been a long day


----------



## jdonn109

I just hope it's not all for nothing. 

I appreciate the response(S). It's so hard to descibe what's happening and actually have people understand what I'm going thru. Seems everyone around me gets pregnant when the wind blows. ****NOT THIS CHICK****


----------



## jdonn109

Thanks purplelou! Hoping I don't need to hang around very long, either. Not felling very hopeful so we may all become BFFs. :)


----------



## Dwrgi

I had terrible headaches on Clomid too. It is the pits! Jdonn-it's a really good idea to speak to the docs about your symptoms. Let's hope you get some positive answers and results!

Missy-good to read your post! I think you have been an inspiration to us all, and that's been down to your positivity and forward thinking! We have to explore every avenue to get our longed for bbs, and if that way is DE then so be it, for you and for me, and anybody else who may be in our situation. There's a programme in the UK that I LOVE called Emmerdale and last night they had a new-born baby grasping at his 'mother's' fingers and I just started blubbing-this infertility 'lark' is the absolute pits. So, my message to you (and to me) and anybody else in our situation, explore EVERYTHING and don't dismiss ANYTHING if it means we get our own child, be it naturally, donor egg or adoption. We have to be positive and pro-active. 

I sooooooo can identify with you re. your SIL as you will know that I cut all contact with my BF as she got pregnant this time last year for the second time, and both times on the FIRST attempt. She knew my predicament, but started banging on about sore boobs and swollen belly to me, and I just decided that I had to cut her out of my life. It is really hard as I feel that on top of the sh%te that is TTC, I have lost my BF too. Oh, it never rains. But the point is I couldn't bear to be around her pregnant self, nor around her with her new born child, so had to put myself first. Your DH clearly understands this, and I commend him for it, as it must be difficult for him too, but you come first and you have to do what is right for you. Once people know what you have been through, they will understand, and if they don't, then it says more about them than about you. 

Let's hope the counsellor helps you out-glad you've heard from one of them. 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, my friend, and here's to our 2012 BFPs!!!!! xxxx :flower:

FM-good luck with the last minute shopping! Hopefully, you'll get a few bargains!! I love your plan re. adoption and wish you success in the New Year with that, whilst also holding out every hope that you will get your natural BFP once this scar tissue is sorted out. Keep the faith hun, as that gorgeous handsome, Jon Bon Jovi once said!! Thanks for asking about me, I still intend to have ICSI 2 in February ish of next year. Fingers crossed it gets further than EC this time, and gets me my BFP! Have a lovely Xmas sweetie, and enjoy the time with family and friends! xxxx

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye!!! Lovely to see you on here!!! Glad you put the mince pie down to log on!!!!!! Waitrose mince pies-yummy!!!! Shall have to give them a whirl!! Now, go back to putting your feet up-just a little bit higher than that, young lady, and enjoy doing nothing!!! :hugs:

Purple, why thank you fellow fab lady! How the devil are you today?? More wallpaper stripping? Hope your parents are getting well and truly settled in, and that you are getting more and more excited about Xmas with them! What's happening with that CBFM of yours today?? Lots of love to you! xx

Butterfly-how you feeling sweetie? Hope you're tucking into that sherry with positively gay abandon!!! Ooh, vicar, noooooooooo! Sending you big hugs! P.S. Skye's assisted conception idea may not be a bad idea... any thoughts?? Big hugs to you!!

(Nigel Slater has just said, 'You can't beat a traditional British apple'. Yes you can!! Now he's just said you need 'about 8 to 10 good nuts'-too damn right!!!!! Ha ha ha.... Oh dear, I'm not even on the sherry yet.....!!)

Carole-haven't heard from you in ages... how are you? I suppose you're going to get us really jealous now and tell us how beautiful the weather is in Bahrain...?? Hope you and little bb are doing well?

Pad-how are you hun? Thinking of you.. :hugs::hugs:

HA, OMM, Twinks, North Star, Manuiti, Madeline, Dodge, and anybody else I might have missed-big hugs to you!!!

This post is taking ages to write as Gwydion keeps bringing me his tennis ball (going to enter him for Wimbledon next year!) and dropping it on my laptop which makes strange boxes appear....... he wants me to throw it so he can retrieve it. Does he never stop????? Ruby accidentally hit my nose this morning and boy did it hurt... Gwydion saw me holding my head in my hands and came up to give me a big kiss and washed my face good and proper. What an angel.....!!! 

Well, I'm getting period pains and reckon that AF is due around about Friday, if the John Taylor EWCM is anything to go by...... So, this marks the fifth year of TTC. What an anniversary I DON'T want to celebrate! :nope::nope:

Love to you all and hope you're all getting well and truly into the Xmas spirit, as best you can! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Purple, why thank you fellow fab lady! How the devil are you today?? More wallpaper stripping? Hope your parents are getting well and truly settled in, and that you are getting more and more excited about Xmas with them! What's happening with that CBFM of yours today?? Lots of love to you! xx
> 
> ...................
> 
> (Nigel Slater has just said, 'You can't beat a traditional British apple'. Yes you can!! Now he's just said you need 'about 8 to 10 good nuts'-too damn right!!!!! Ha ha ha.... Oh dear, I'm not even on the sherry yet.....!!)
> 
> This post is taking ages to write as Gwydion keeps bringing me his tennis ball (going to enter him for Wimbledon next year!) and dropping it on my laptop which makes strange boxes appear....... he wants me to throw it so he can retrieve it. Does he never stop????? Ruby accidentally hit my nose this morning and boy did it hurt... Gwydion saw me holding my head in my hands and came up to give me a big kiss and washed my face good and proper. What an angel.....!!!

Dwrgi - I am doing pretty good thank you, still have lots to do with mum and dad but we are getting ther. The CBFM is still on "high" (it's lost it's mind I think) never mind.:coffee:
we are watching Nigel Slater too, and especially the way he glances off into the far distance at times - he is quite mad!! lol (no Trifle - No celebration!!)

oh and doggies - they are THE best!! bless yours :) my littliest one has got cystitis at the moment - he's on tablets and a special diet because the vet could see little stones in his pee - now just imagine (if you want a laugh) the fun of trying to catch a urine sample from a dog!! (in dressing gown and slippers at 06.30 Monday morning :haha: I looked like a right twit



jdonn109 said:


> Thanks purplelou! Hoping I don't need to hang around very long, either. Not felling very hopeful so we may all become BFFs. :)

 Jdonn - BFF sounds pretty good if we are all going to be hanging round here :) however it would be even better if we could BFF AND hang out on the Graduates thread!! (fingers crossed for us all)



I Knew I'd missed someone off earlier :dohh:

Hi to Northstar - how are you?? :hugs:

and Never (I am a div!!) how are you doing hun?? Im thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm on my phone so can't do a long post but just wanted to send :hug: - was also watching Nigel slater! Think I need some of that trifle. 

At the moment I don't think I will go for any kind of AC. I think this is the last month so 2012 will be a fresh start. AF due 1/1 so we will see :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Totally selfish post warning ---

I got a letter in the mail today from the local women's hospital congratulating me on the newest member of my family and offering me a free first aid kit to keep my little one safe. 

:saywhat:

:sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 
:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 
:sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 

I cried so hard that I almost vomited, and I burst a bunch of tiny blood vessels all around my eyes. 

I have already initiated the formal complaint process at the hospital, but Lord have mercy on me!! I am absolutely gutted. My heart has been trampled on the ground by a faceless database at a hospital. I don't even know what to do next. There is nothing that can make this better. There is no apology that can make amends a fuck-up like this. I want to curl up in a ball and stay there for a week, and I can't because of stupid travel plans. I only barely felt like celebrating Christmas before this happened; I sure has hell don't want to celebrate anything now.

:sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

HA I'm horrified that the hospital has sent you this, and it must be a dreadful slap in the face.

I'm so sorry, it's so stupid and incompetent, and I don;t really know what else to say, I feel so bad for you :growlmad::cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm on my phone so can't do a long post but just wanted to send :hug: - was also watching Nigel slater! Think I need some of that trifle.
> 
> At the moment I don't think I will go for any kind of AC. I think this is the last month so 2012 will be a fresh start. AF due 1/1 so we will see :hugs:

Booooooooooo boooooooooooooooooooo hag bag Auntie Flo-don't show your face around any of us for the next 9 months! There, sorted love!!

Now, where's that trifle?????!!!!

Big :hugs: back! 
xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

HA that is so totally unforgivable. I'm so sorry :hug::hug:


----------



## missyt

HappyAuntie said:


> Totally selfish post warning ---
> 
> I got a letter in the mail today from the local women's hospital congratulating me on the newest member of my family and offering me a free first aid kit to keep my little one safe.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:
> :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I cried so hard that I almost vomited, and I burst a bunch of tiny blood vessels all around my eyes.
> 
> I have already initiated the formal complaint process at the hospital, but Lord have mercy on me!! I am absolutely gutted. My heart has been trampled on the ground by a faceless database at a hospital. I don't even know what to do next. There is nothing that can make this better. There is no apology that can make amends a fuck-up like this. I want to curl up in a ball and stay there for a week, and I can't because of stupid travel plans. I only barely felt like celebrating Christmas before this happened; I sure has hell don't want to celebrate anything now.
> 
> :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

HA, that is just awful! I can't believe that letter was sent. I hate the cruel jokes life plays on us when we are going through the most difficult time of our life. I just don't understand. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

*purplelou* oh my goodness urine sample from a dog :laugh2: that must've been a quite experience!!! What kind of little doggy you got?
We have a 4 months old yorkie boy and he is soooo cute, just love him :smug:

So sorry you had to go through that *Happy Auntie * :hugs2:

life keeps on throwing us curb balls that sometimes totally hits you in the head..but one day we'll throw it back!


----------



## RomaTomato

Just curious, if I am 31 but my hubs is 43 am I technically 35+ TTC?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Roma, the 35+ section is generally for women over 35 as they tend to face more issues over that age with it being slightly less of an issue of the mans age :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Ohh that is so bad HA. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. Why can't these hospital staff keep their records properly :(( Such a bad fail xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-I am sending you HUGE hugs, what a dreadful adminstrative cock-up. I am so glad that you have already sent a letter of complaint, and let's hope they come back with a suitable response. What an absolutely awful thing to happen. Please try and remember that you will have your own bb one day and that this will all seem like a distant nightmare when that happens.

Sending you my thoughts and kind wishes and lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxx

Purple-OMG, a dog with cystitis!! Hope she's better soon, but you have created quite an image in my mind of you trying to get some urine as a sample!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Hope you're okay hun! xx

Hello and love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

HA - read about the hospital on FB but my phone wouldn't let me reply - I am so sorry, just want to come and give you the biggest hug. :hugs:

Welcome A, S & J - hoping your stay here will be short and sweet https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/welcome.gif

Purple - my friend's cat has cystitis atm - trying to get a sample from him was not fun!!

Skye I do have the whip smiley - here it is https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/whip.gif for all our DH's who need whipping into shape!!

As for me I'm spending today trying to make a giant Christingle to use in a service on Christmas Eve - oh joy!!
 



Attached Files:







make_a_christingle.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Asryellah

Just gotta love that whip smiley !!! Ha ha :) hope does wonders for my sweethearts ASS ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi, loving the new avatar, assume it is not yours due to the large amount of snow present! :haha::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

HA - oh my goodness, I am appalled by your hospital's lack of sense. they need a good kick up the Ass!! I am so sorry this has happened to you, and you need to ring then and shout and ask them, how do they think that makes me feel?????? huge :hugs: :hugs: for you xxxx (I'll happily ring them on your behalf if you like, Im getting lots of practice with my dad's useless prior consultant!!)


----------



## purplelou

Asryellah - we have a Jack russell Terrier cross - he is low to the ground so that makes collecting a pee sample very interesting lol! - I love Yorkies - they are soooo cute!! have you cracked the whip with DH and his SA??? :winkwink:

and Twinks - I cannot even imagine trying to catch a sample from a cat Lmao!!!! :haha:

How is everyone doing today??

we may need to reform our "rolling up sleeves " brigade to go and sort out HA's hospital staff!!

Dwrgi - I love your avatar - is that one of yours?? if so it must have been last year (because of the snow??) Huskies are just so beautiful!

Butterfly - Ill second you on that = AF - STAY AWAY!!!!!!

Missy - Big :hugs: to you, I am intersted in the Chinese medicine you mention in your Siggy, have you started in yet. Is it in the form of pills, or do you have to deal with leaves and bits of bark (ive seen the chinese medicine shop near us and it looks a lot like loads of wood and stuff!)

Never - thinking of you and wondering how you are :hugs:

Northstar - are you back in the UK now or are you still in some lovely part of Europe??

Jdonn - How are you doing today?? :flower:

FM - :hi: hoping you are ok :flower:

big :hugs: for Pad and Omm - hope you ladies are ok.

Praying - thinking of you and hoping you are still feeling positive :)

and in case they are lurking --- :hugs: for keekee and wooly (I miss you!)

ok.... Im missing someone, Ill have to read back and try to fingure out who :wacko:



afm - still busy today, decorating and getting mum and dad registered with a new GP and taking them to do a "big shop" ready for next week. (sorry I realised I go on about all this a lot lately !) Cbfm still says "high" temp still up but M has started to flash, so AF is likely to be here soon :( but never mind - 2012 is going to be THE year for us all (I have decided!!)


----------



## purplelou

ok, I forgot sara - sorry chick - hope you are well today and all ready for Christmas :)

and also Skye and lava - hey ladies, it's almost Christmas so then almost the new year and then almost time for those babies!! Big Loves xxx

carol & Titi - In case you there, :hugs: hope you are both ok??


----------



## jdonn109

The mystery pain is gone. Poof! Just like that. I woke up and I was pain free. Well, I'm still sore and I have mild pressure but NOTHING like yesterday and the day before. I suppose I was ovulating. I'm just happy I can walk upright again..... However, I'll still bite your head off in a second and spit it back out at you! I'm so pleasant to be around at this Christmas time....

I hit up my CBFM this morning with a reading of HIGH as expected so I guess ovulation is over. And as planned I went in for BW this morning. It was for Progesterone, I was told. I'll hear something about that maybe as early as tomorrow or next Tuesday b/c of the holiday. They went ahead and called in 100mg CLOMID, though. I am so apprehensive to take it since I felt so bad with just the 50mg. I told the lab nurses that my husband doesn't even like me anymore. They kept reassuring me that it's all worth it and I replied with "not if my husband doesn't like me and I have to do it all alone". Half joking....but half serious, too. I bet if we do some research, there is a CLOMID Divorce Group.

I am very tired today but I promised my nephew we'd go see a movie this evening so I'm on the hook for that. I just hope I don't fall asleep on him. Poor thing. I may lose my current Awesome Aunt title if I do. "Drool's not Cool!"

I guess now I settle in for my results and the TWW.... "Dear Sweet Baby Jesus- You could end all of this for us right now if only you would drop of load of babies on us!!! Your Biggest Fan, JDonn!"

Merry Christmas everyone! We will be traveling so I might not get to pop back in tomorrow. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## missyt

Purple, my acupuncturist practices chinese medicine with herbs and tea. She also mentioned the qigong to me, which is a cross between tai chi and yoga. Supposedly be good for balancing the body. She gave me a book to read about chinese medicine and fertility. It was interesting. I feel like I've tried everything else so why not? She gives me a conconction of herbs in capsule form. She has all kinds of special blends. I know what you are talking about with the twigs and bark. I ordered a chinese tea once and it was twigs. It was so gross! But I think I boiled and steeped it too long. 

Jdonn, glad the pain went away and good luck in your 2ww. 

dwrgi, the same thing happened to me with my BF right before I started my IVF cycle. She told me she was pregnant and was only trying 2 months. She was 29 at the time and decided that she wanted to get off the pill since I was having such a hard time. I stopped talking to her. I needed to do it for my mental health. I'm not a selfish person and I don't feel bad about not talking to her anymore. I just know that I have to do what's best for me.

AFM, no AF yet. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I do feel a bit crampy. I refuse to test because I'm tired of seeing BFNs. I'm pretty ticked off because DH told me he is going on work travel the week I'm supposed to ovulate. If AF is just a few more days late it won't matter, he'll be back in time. I just feel like we can't afford to have a wasted month when we aren't together physically during my fertile week.


----------



## Neversaynever

HA....that is so bloody outrageous :hugs: I hate all the reminders of losses at the best of times..never mind such blatant ones. I hope you are having a better day :hugs:

Purple..lovely hearing about all the house stuff and having your parents so close will be fab :hugs: what on earth is your CBFM doing :wacko:

Dwrgi...love your avatar :cloud9: bet you're relieved you have broken up from work now?

Missy...I hope you have a surprise BFP :hugs: if not, I hope your DH is not away when you are next fertile. I also agree that you should try anything that you feel comfortable with to get your baby :hugs:

FM...you ok?

Twinks...done your Christingle yet?

Butterfly...:dust: hoping that hag stays away :hugs:

NS...where are you at?

Welcome to the newbies...hope your stay in here is short :flower:

AFM..


Spoiler
I had my first betas on Monday and waiting for yesterdays numbers to come back (should get them tomorrow) and I am hoping they double. Shall keep you posted and thank you for asking after me :flower:

:hugs: to you all

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Dwrgi, loving the new avatar, assume it is not yours due to the large amount of snow present! :haha::happydance:

It was taken last year-it's Ruby Roo!!!

xxxx


----------



## lavalux

Ladies, I've been lurking these past few days, but am coming out of the woodwork for a few minutes here to address a few posts.

JDonn, 
Welcome to this awesome thread. I hope your stay is short. I just wanted to make a quick suggestion. I hope you don't mind. During my IUI cycles, I tried both Clomid & Femara. I did get pg on my first Clomid cycle, but thought that I had more negative side effects from the Clomid than the Femara. Two of my friends who were on a combination of Clomid, then a trigger shot of Ovidril, and progesterone during the TWW described themselves as monsters & swear it was the Clomid. They had less problems when they switched to Femara & Pregnyl for the trigger. Anyway, all this to say that Femara works the same as Clomid with fewer apparent side effects and it might be worth discussing with your doctor. It's an oral pill you take for 4 days (I think) to bolster ovulation. It is slightly more expensive. My co-pay for Femara was $50 as opposed to $20 for Clomid. Anyway, studies show they they are equally effective, but you may tolerate the Femara better. Good luck. I hope 2012 brings the Baby train to all of you much-deserving ladies. I like your prayer!!!

HA,
Just to second everyone's horror at your hospital staff for that insensitive mailer. One of my good friends still gets emails and mailers from Babies R Us & Enfamil & her insurance company despite notifying them several times of her miscarriage this Summer. It is infuriating! I'm so sorry this caused you such needless extra pain. I say we send the TTC #1 35+ mob out to retaliate!!!

Purple,
You are the sweetest daughter. I hope your parents' transition & move continues to go smoothly for your family. Enjoy your holidays.

AFM,
My parents are coming over for Christmas dinner along with DH's mom despite her broken back & his aunt who just had her tooth pulled following a bad root canal. He will spend half of Christmas just driving - picking up all of our individual family members, bringing them to our little condo, then taking them home. This is when I wish we had a guest bedroom or pull out couch. Today, DH is running around picking up groceries and last minute Christmas gifts for everyone and his family's lists too today in the pouring rain. All this so we can have a nice Christmas. I hate that I can't really help, but I am so appreciative of all he is doing to ensure our family can be together this year. Our parents are all in their early 80's. Life is so precious.

If I don't talk with everyone, Merry Christmas! I wish you and yours many blessings. Love, L


----------



## manuiti

Helllooooooo! Sorry I've been awol - been really busy getting Christmas sorted and work.

Dodger - glad you had a good visit with your OB. Fingers crossed for you.

Never & Purple - Glad you like my avatar. :thumbup: That's my boy. He's a rescue that I got when he was 13 months old. He's now 8 1/2 and currently passed out on the floor by my feet. Sweetest, best behaved dog (ie. won't even steal food off a nose level coffee table when he's left on his own) ever.

Purple - thanks for missing me. :hugs: and yeah, the cbfm is a bit confusing to start with. my guess is it's still getting used to you. mine tends to tie in with my temps ok now in that i generally ov (according to ff anyway) a day or two after the second peak reading. just stick with it.

Never - fingers crossed hun.

Dwrgi - yeah the whole family is now in S America. It's been 20 years since I was last on the same continent as them so I'm just loving this! :flower:

Missyt - fingers crossed and I'm glad you've found a counsellor.

HA - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And Welcome to Asryellah, Sara and jdonn.

afm - I left it all a bit late but the Christmas shopping is now all done, all wrapped and under the tree and all my Crimbo cards sent off (though I did leave it so late, most of them were home made ecards... ooops!). I've started work doing transcriptions. Pay's rubbish but it's more as something to do and keep me super busy while DH is away at work.

Hope everyone has a love Christmas.
xxx


----------



## missyt

dwrgi and mauiti, your doggies are so cute. I just loves dogs. I don't know what I do without mine. I really don't.

AFM, AF showed this morning. That means that DH will be out of town when I'm ovulating. I'm so pissed. I feel like I just can't deal with anymore set backs. We are leaving for MA today to spend it with my family. I wanted to leave over an hour ago but DH insisted on making a run to the dump. So I'm already in a bad mood, between AF arriving and getting a late start. He is one of those people that is always late. I'm always early so it bugs the crap out of me when he drags his feet and takes his time when I think we should've been on the road already. The dogs are going nuts because they know they are going somewhere. They saw us put their crate in the car.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I just wanted to pop in while I had a chance today and wish you all a Merry Christmas. I'm anticipating a busy day at work and of course a busy weekend.:xmas16:


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies :) :xmas9:
I know lots of people are travelling in the next day or two and welcoming family etc, so I just wanted to send you all a big :hug: and kisses and Christmas loves and wish you all a happy Christmas and New year and a wish that 2012 will be the lucky year for us all and that this time next year we will ALL be celebrating Christmas with our new babies or be heavily pregnant! (please please please!) 

:xmas16::xmas12::xmas8::xmas7:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted to echo Purple...

Merry christmas all...hope you all have a decent day with families and loved ones. 2012 has got to be the year for all of us :flower:

Update...


Spoiler
My numbers doubled so another hurdle done. Scan in three weeks to check for HB

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Just wanted to echo Purple...
> 
> Merry christmas all...hope you all have a decent day with families and loved ones. 2012 has got to be the year for all of us :flower:
> 
> Update...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My numbers doubled so another hurdle done. Scan in three weeks to check for HB
> 
> XxX

So delighted for you Never!!!! Way to go girl!

Merry Xmas to you, and to everybody else.... will write more tomorrow... doing dinner tonight and the doorbell should go in one hour!!!! Aaaargghhhhhhh.
xxxx


----------



## padbrat

am gonna be on one of my AWOL seshs as am off seeing family...

but had to say....

Skye and Lava... loves to you and babies

HA... frikking shocking hun! Am outraged!

Purp, Dwrgi and Butterfly... gotta happen for us right??? Luvs luvs luvs

Never YAYAYAY!

Just humongeous Merry Xmas guys.... roll on 2012!! XX


----------



## Butterfly67

To echo purple, never, dwrgi and pad, big :hug: and massive Xmas wishes for everyone, And yes, let's see more BFPs in the new year :thumbup:

:xmas6::xmas7::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16:


----------



## manuiti

missyt - :hugs: for AF. I feel your pain with DH being away. So :hugs: again!

Never - fingers crossed for you hun... roll on 3 weeks time.

And also from me too, a huge 

:xmas9: MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas9:

to all of you wonderful ladies. Thank you all just for being you and here's hoping that 2012 will be the year for all of us!
xoxoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Wishing all my favourite TTCers (and Mummys to be) a very happy and peaceful Christmas :xmas6:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I apologize for my short absence - we were traveling and I didn't have time to come on here and catch up before now....

Thank you all for so much support - when I opened that letter DH was at work and my neighbor (who's in her 50s and had several miscarriages herself over the years, so she's always ready with a hug) wasn't home and I felt so alone... but coming on here fixed that. You all are so wonderful it makes me want to cry. Santa himself could not have gathered together a more amazing group of women if he tried. 

That %&*%^ letter really messed me up. I was absolutely shattered for about two days - useless, exhausted, weepy... it just really took the wind out of my sails. I'm feeling better as the days go on... I am trying to just let go of it for now and I'll formulate some sort of action plan for what to do next after the holidays. 


(Oh, and to those of you who asked, AF is due sometime this week. We can't start IVF on the next cycle because we'll be at Disney World when I would have to be stimming, so our IVF will probably start the last week of January.)

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas. Those of you in the TWW, here's hoping for a lovely Chirstmas surprise. Those of us not in the TWW (and yes, I include myself in that because we used bc this month), here's to lots of nog in our egg nog! :xmas12: And to all of us, here's to a new start in the new year.


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hun as my AF is about to show too. Grrrrr... booo hisss. You are so right in what you say-I can't take anymore of this shit either. Life is sooooooo cruel, but out with the old and in with the new, and I am certain that 2012 is going to be OUR year, so hang on in there! My advice to you-put TTC to the back of your mind over Xmas, focus on enjoying yourself, getting together with friends and family and just relaxing and laughing!! Will be the the tonic that we ALL need. But, I have a good feeling in my water (it's not the wine...) and I know that we will get there. Have a lovely Christmas, Missy, and I am thinking of you,

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys,

To Purple, Lava, Skyyyyyyyyyyye, Pad, Carole, Twinkle, NorthStar, Butterfly, FM, Missy, Never, OMM, Manuiti, Dodger, JDonn, Madeline, Macwooly, Praying, and anybody else I may have missed-

You are ALL terrific women and have given me such support and love and friendship over the past year. I don't know what I would have done without this thread keeping me sane and making me laugh. So, I would like to say thank you to you all-it means such a lot to me.

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and a chance to rest and relax and to find some happiness and peace. You are all amazing women, and you all deserve to have what you want more than anything-so that is my wish to my very special friends, for us all to have a family of our own in 2012. 

Have a very merry Christmas, and a very happy new year.

Lots and lots of love,
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:xmas2::xmas2::xmas2::xmas4::xmas4::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::xmas8::xmas10::xmas9::xmas12::xmas14::xmas16::xmas19::xmas20::xmas23::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas7:


----------



## Asryellah

:xmas16: Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies and your families :xmas6:
May all of us have a baby in our arms next Christmas :blue::pink:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Giiirls,
:xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas9::xmas9::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::xmas7::xmas7:
Hope you are all snug and happy with loved ones. Butterfly I hope your loved ones would manage warm your heart while having you on a shared meter :)))
Neversaynever hope this one is the xmass present, your super sticky bean who is given to you by Santa :hugs:
I love you all and wishing you the very best for this xmass. Hope you all would have a little magical sticky bean this year. :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

HI Ladies, Happy Christmas xxxxxx :xmas12::xmas6::xmas6:
Just a very quick one as I am digesting my lovely dinner!! 

Hope you are all having a fab day :xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:

enjoy the rest of the day:xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:


afm - Santa brought me an unwanted gift today - the dreaded AF:xmas21::xmas21: so here's hoping 2012is a better year (for us all)


Big Loves

Lou xx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> HI Ladies, Happy Christmas xxxxxx :xmas12::xmas6::xmas6:
> Just a very quick one as I am digesting my lovely dinner!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a fab day :xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:
> 
> enjoy the rest of the day:xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:
> 
> 
> afm - Santa brought me an unwanted gift today - the dreaded AF:xmas21::xmas21: so here's hoping 2012is a better year (for us all)
> 
> 
> Big Loves
> 
> Lou xx

My period arrived too, so that makes me, you and Missy T. Dratted thing. But, girls, onwards and upwards we go!!! 

Merry Xmas Lou, hope you're having a lovely day!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies for whom the horrible old :witch: has shown up :growlmad:


----------



## manuiti

purple & dwrgi - :growlmad: about the :witch: showing up. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

BOOOOO the old withces !!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Thanks hun and big :hugs: to you too and for Missy. there is of course a small benefit. I am allowing myself wine and also soft cheeses - Mmmmmm Brie :) 2012 - it's the year for us all.

How is everyone doing? are you all having a nice time with your families/friends? huge :hugs: and kisses to you all xxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Hugs to all of you who got visit from the old :witch: hope you still had a great christmas :xmas9:

I had wonderful christmas, nothing exeptional happened but just realised how truly blessed I am to be able to spend christmas with my family and the closest ones are here with us. So happy my mom kicked cancers ass and is doing so good now :cloud9: Totally got teary eyed when everyone left to go home..

Oh and I did have a little convo with dh this morning about his SA. That it is very important that he goes and gives it that we can get into whats next. He didnt say exact dates etc. when he'd do that but I suggested it to be in January anyhow. But he did say that he does want get help for us and wants to have a "little brother or sister" for our little yorkie :kiss:
Well, hopefully next month we'll be over this issue and moving on to next step!


----------



## prayingtogod

HappyAuntie said:


> Totally selfish post warning ---
> 
> I got a letter in the mail today from the local women's hospital congratulating me on the newest member of my family and offering me a free first aid kit to keep my little one safe.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:
> :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I cried so hard that I almost vomited, and I burst a bunch of tiny blood vessels all around my eyes.
> 
> I have already initiated the formal complaint process at the hospital, but Lord have mercy on me!! I am absolutely gutted. My heart has been trampled on the ground by a faceless database at a hospital. I don't even know what to do next. There is nothing that can make this better. There is no apology that can make amends a fuck-up like this. I want to curl up in a ball and stay there for a week, and I can't because of stupid travel plans. I only barely felt like celebrating Christmas before this happened; I sure has hell don't want to celebrate anything now.
> 
> :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Honey, 

I am so sorry that those senseless people caused you pain. That is so insensitive and unempathetic. :hugs::hugs: Sending you lots and lots of hugs


----------



## prayingtogod

purplelou said:


> Asryellah - we have a Jack russell Terrier cross - he is low to the ground so that makes collecting a pee sample very interesting lol! - I love Yorkies - they are soooo cute!! have you cracked the whip with DH and his SA??? :winkwink:
> 
> and Twinks - I cannot even imagine trying to catch a sample from a cat Lmao!!!! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing today??
> 
> we may need to reform our "rolling up sleeves " brigade to go and sort out HA's hospital staff!!
> 
> Dwrgi - I love your avatar - is that one of yours?? if so it must have been last year (because of the snow??) Huskies are just so beautiful!
> 
> Butterfly - Ill second you on that = AF - STAY AWAY!!!!!!
> 
> Missy - Big :hugs: to you, I am intersted in the Chinese medicine you mention in your Siggy, have you started in yet. Is it in the form of pills, or do you have to deal with leaves and bits of bark (ive seen the chinese medicine shop near us and it looks a lot like loads of wood and stuff!)
> 
> Never - thinking of you and wondering how you are :hugs:
> 
> Northstar - are you back in the UK now or are you still in some lovely part of Europe??
> 
> Jdonn - How are you doing today?? :flower:
> 
> FM - :hi: hoping you are ok :flower:
> 
> big :hugs: for Pad and Omm - hope you ladies are ok.
> 
> Praying - thinking of you and hoping you are still feeling positive :)
> 
> and in case they are lurking --- :hugs: for keekee and wooly (I miss you!)
> 
> ok.... Im missing someone, Ill have to read back and try to fingure out who :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> afm - still busy today, decorating and getting mum and dad registered with a new GP and taking them to do a "big shop" ready for next week. (sorry I realised I go on about all this a lot lately !) Cbfm still says "high" temp still up but M has started to flash, so AF is likely to be here soon :( but never mind - 2012 is going to be THE year for us all (I have decided!!)



Purple, 
I'm doing well. I had a great Christmas. I'm going at this thing head on in January. Hopefully my RE and I can come up with the next step. I am so ready for this journey to be over


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies just wanted to drop by quickly before I head out to work this morning and say I hope you are all having a great festive season with your friends and family. I took Christmas and Boxing Day off and totally chilled out and ate far too much but I loved every minute of it. Now back to normal at work and then I fly home next Thursday to see my Mum for a week.

Enjoy the rest of your time off and hope to catch up properly later after work.

Have a great day x x


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Carole, excited to see that you are having a girl :pink: and calling her Zara - that was what I was going to call mine if I had one :thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw Carole, excited to see that you are having a girl :pink: and calling her Zara - that was what I was going to call mine if I had one :thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Butterfly I am so excited as although I am VERY grateful to be pregnant if I am completely honest I did lean towards a girl as my preference. We also chose the name Zara as it translates in both our worlds of Middle East and UK and seeing as she will be born and hopefully live in Bahrain for quite a few years we wanted her to always have something that was part of that culture. 

How are things with you honey? Hope Christmas was not too stressful for you, I always found it a bit too much back home to be honest being pulled in all directions trying to visit so many people to keep the peace. I was always exhausted at the end of the break:haha:

I hope that 2012 brings you some welcome surprises :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

caroleb73 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Aw Carole, excited to see that you are having a girl :pink: and calling her Zara - that was what I was going to call mine if I had one :thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Butterfly I am so excited as although I am VERY grateful to be pregnant if I am completely honest I did lean towards a girl as my preference. We also chose the name Zara as it translates in both our worlds of Middle East and UK and seeing as she will be born and hopefully live in Bahrain for quite a few years we wanted her to always have something that was part of that culture.
> 
> How are things with you honey? Hope Christmas was not too stressful for you, I always found it a bit too much back home to be honest being pulled in all directions trying to visit so many people to keep the peace. I was always exhausted at the end of the break:haha:
> 
> I hope that 2012 brings you some welcome surprises :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks hon. Maybe it was the middle east influence too that led me to choose that name, but like you say, it's very European too - perfect :hugs:

Christmas was good thanks, not as stressful as the build up lol but yes, loved the time when I could just go down to the beach with a turkey sandwich!

Back home now and decorating my house, hope to put it up for sale in January and then buy somewhere to do up. Have a month in Dubai in Feb - am so looking forward to the sun :happydance:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

I am with the Xmas AF girls... mine arrived too! Bah humbug!

How are we lovely ladies... Dwrgi you blooming well had me in tears!

I struggled a little over Xmas... my Sis's friend popped by and her Hubby happily annouced she was 4 week preggers.... huh.. 4 weeks and you are telling ppl.... then I thought I am just a bitter old hag, wish I could annouce anything... but can't. Nowt to annouce lol....

Carole I think Zara is an amazing name!

How are all the Mums to be... not long now Skye!

ROLL ON 2012 for all of us who have had crappppyyy news thrown at us in 2011....


----------



## Asryellah

^can't believe ppl who have the nerves to tell about their pregnancy to ppl when they're 4 weeks!!! I will wait untill after few ultrasounds before I'd tell anyone, well the most closest ones is different issue, but you know what I mean.

See, I kinda did have a positive sound to what I wrote so it means that I WILL get preggo this becoming year with all you ladies :)


----------



## manuiti

Carole - I agree, Zara's a gorgeous name. :thumbup:

Padbrat - sorry AF got you as well. :growlmad: And don't feel bad about the way you felt, I think we all do it from time to time. We're entitled to feel that it's unfair at times, because...well... it is. Anyway, big :hugs: and here's hoping that 2012 is going to be the year for all of us.

xxx


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks ladies for all you kind words about our choice of name, it means so much to me:hugs:

Sorry for all those ladies who the dreaded witch got this festive season, it totally sucks when she shows up. I pray that she stays away for you all this month and you get your BFP's.

Prad I completely understand you feeling upset to hear the news of that other lady's BFP and for godsakes are they crazy telling people that early. Sadly we both know from experience that anything can happen first Tri and it is easier to deal with if nobody knows. Some people are just insensitive to others in this situation and can't understand how painful it can be for us. Praying that things go your way in 2012, you never know honey miracles do happen and normally when you least expect them to:hugs: 

Busy day ahead at work for me as Board Meeting so things go crazy here, expecting a late one but thank god I have my trip home next Thursday to look forward to as I so ready for a weeks break.

Take care and catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Carole - Zara is a beautiful name! and congratulations on having a Girl, that's wonderful news xxx

Pad - sorry about AF - it's the pits isn't it :hugs: :hugs:

Butterfly - turkey sandwich on the beach sounds devine!! I would love a little bit of sunshine now!

To all of you other wonderful ladies - Missy, HA, Dwrgi, skye, lava, titi, manuiti, asryellah, Jdonn, wooly Twinkle, OMM (and anyone Ive missed (so sorry)) huge big :hugs: to you all, hope you are all getting some rest and relaxation for a few days?

AFM - back to work today and surgery is busy! Im looking forwards to the weekend!!


----------



## Butterfly67

So after a BFN today I believe that is it for me so I will be easing myself into lurk mode! I will be following this thread to make sure that all you lovely ladies get your BFPs in 2012 :thumbup:

If anything changes I will jump back in but for the meantime for me it looks like I am done :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Butterfly67 said:


> So after a BFN today I believe that is it for me so I will be easing myself into lurk mode! I will be following this thread to make sure that all you lovely ladies get your BFPs in 2012 :thumbup:
> 
> If anything changes I will jump back in but for the meantime for me it looks like I am done :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey don't count yourself out yet as you are only 10 dpo and I for one did not get my BFP on my first pregnancy until 14dpo. Praying that implantation was late so not showing yet:hugs: 

Arrgh why does all of this TTC have to be so damned difficult it just doesn't seem right to me.

If it turns out to be a BFN then I am sure I am not alone when I say I would love to hear from you in the future to know how things are with you.


----------



## missyt

Hi ladies! I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Mine was really nice and so good to see my family!

To all the girls that got AF, BOOOOOOO! What a crappy Christmas gift. Too bad we can't exchange that at the store for a BFP.

Pad, I completely agree. 4 weeks is way to early to be telling everyone.

Butterfly, I hate to see you go into lurk mode.

Carole, so good to hear that everything is going well Zara is a lovely name.

AFM, with talking to my family over Christmas I realized I have several relatives on both sides of my family in their 80's and 90's. An aunt on my mother's side will be 100 in 2012 and my paternal grandmother will be 97 next month! Why wouldn't I want to pass those genes on to my own child? I so want to slap that RE for suggesting donor egg. He doesn't know me or my family. I have a new attitude for this new year and if I have relatives living to be 100 there is no way I'm done being fertile at 37.


----------



## FutureMommie

Caroleb- so happy you stopped by, congrats on the little girl and I echo the sentiments of all the others....I love the name.

Buterfly- sorry about the bfn but don't give up just yet....I'm super jealous of your month in Dubai!

Pad- AF got me on Christmas day too so I will join the club

Missyt- Love that new positive outlook!

PrayingtoGod, Purple, Asryellah, Sky, Dwrgi- Hey ladies

AFM- I hope you all had a wonderful holiday, mine was great spending time with family and friends. AF came on Christmas day just before leaving for dinner with my family, I was expecting it and refused to let it ruin my day. I kinda am glad it come on Christmas since I had so many other distractions. Oh well on to 2012 and hoping it brings wonderful things for all of us.


----------



## Asryellah

missyt, howcome your RE is suggesting you donor egg? Whaaat?! You've only done one IVF :shrug: and you're only 37!!! I'm sorry I dunno your story better but from your signature I can't believe already suggestions for that. So you go girl with that attitude you've found, yes! :thumbup:

Butterfly, I'd like to see you more..not less. And dpo10 is really too early to tell, still praying for you. I do know the feeling though, and sometimes it's good to give it a rest and let your mind free from babyforums etc. But please do atleast lurk around :flower: hugs for you :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly, I am still holding out hope for you. I hate to see anyone leave (unless it's because they have their Bfp of course) but of course you have to do what is right for you. :hugs: lord knows this is such a hard journey that we all need to preserve our sanity in whatever way we can. So if you need to lurk, then that's fine, but know I'll be thinking of you. Big loves xxxx


----------



## purplelou

FM I am so sorry that af arrived for you too!! It sucks! However I know what you mean about distractions being helpful. I helped my self to wine and naughty soft cheese and then some rare steak over the festive season and told myself that I would do it now, because when I am pregnant, I won't be able to!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Missy, I am so glad you had a lovely Christmas and I agree, it sounds like you have great genes!! What does that RE know???? You have a good positive attitude and I'm rooting for you for 2012 :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

So now I am wondering how everyone else Christmas was?? Did you ladies all have a relaxing time, I bet Twinkle is in need of some rest since it sounded like she was going to be super busy. And HA - are you back home yet? If not, have a safe journey home xx

Dwrgi - are you rested and ready to go again?? Although I'm thinking you should have a bit more holiday, another week or so??(which you really deserve!!)


----------



## purplelou

Omm - how are you doing Hun?? I am so grateful for all the information you were able to share with me before Christmas. I'll keep you updated xxx

Wooly -in case you are lurking :hugs:

I'm writing this on DHs new iPad thing-a-mee, so I'm doing it in bits in case I do a stupid and loose it all xx


----------



## purplelou

Asryellah -I see from your soggy that you are using royal jelly, I have heard good things about that!! How are you getting on with it? And weird side effects??

Manuiti - did you have a lovely time with your family? Hope so xxx

Do you ladies have anything nice planned for New years eve?? I have to admit we don't do much really, I used to go out when I was younger but now we tend to stay in and cook a nice meal etc etc, plus there are usually a lot of fireworks locally and the dogs get all anxious so it's nice to stay home. After today I am really looking forwards to the weekend and a bit of a rest xx


----------



## purplelou

never - how are you doing?? I hope little oopsie is ok? I may have to stalk your journal xxx

North star -how are you?? He everything is good with you? Did you have a lovely Christmas ??


----------



## manuiti

Butterfly67 said:


> So after a BFN today I believe that is it for me

It's never over till AF actually turns up so I've got my FXd for you still hun, but like the others have already said, you've got to do what's right for you, goodness knows I've gone into lurk mode enough times on here! lol Big :hugs::hugs:



missyt said:


> AFM, with talking to my family over Christmas I realized I have several relatives on both sides of my family in their 80's and 90's. An aunt on my mother's side will be 100 in 2012 and my paternal grandmother will be 97 next month! Why wouldn't I want to pass those genes on to my own child? I so want to slap that RE for suggesting donor egg. He doesn't know me or my family. I have a new attitude for this new year and if I have relatives living to be 100 there is no way I'm done being fertile at 37.

Glad you had a lovely Christmas and I'm loving the new 2012 attitude! :thumbup:



FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I hope you all had a wonderful holiday, mine was great spending time with family and friends. AF came on Christmas day just before leaving for dinner with my family, I was expecting it and refused to let it ruin my day. I kinda am glad it come on Christmas since I had so many other distractions. Oh well on to 2012 and hoping it brings wonderful things for all of us.

Glad you had a good Christmas too. :hugs::hugs: about AF but on the positive side at least it turned up before dinner so you knew you could indulge in a few drinks!

I'm trying to be positive and so am looking forward to a good few glasses of bubbly on New Year's Eve!:drunk: lol


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> Manuiti - did you have a lovely time with your family? Hope so xxx

Ooooh, yes, had a lovely time, thanks hun. Very relaxing and ate waaaaay too much! :blush: Having another quiet one with the family for New Year's too. They do a massive fireworks display in the town where we live and we have a fantastic view of it all from my parent's place. And like you say, I'll have my pooch with me to make sure he's okay but fireworks don't usually bother him. Hope you have a lovely time! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## prayingtogod

Butterfly don't count yourself out. There is still hope. I will be praying for you

Future Mommie I am glad you enjoyed time with your family. I am still praying for you.


----------



## Asryellah

purplelou, yes I started Royal Jelly in my last cycle. And can't really say much about it yet. What i noticed was that I really didn't have bad pms last cycle. Dunno if thats what I should give credits for :winkwink:
But yesterday I had reflexonist appointmet (3rd time) and she is also a herbal therapeutist and I told her about my LH-phase problem (9-10days) which I help longer with progesterone suppositories. Well, she told me to stop those and she gave me Sepia officialis- pills. Have any of you ever used those? 

The homeopathic remedy sepia is used to treat numerous health conditions, especially problems suffered by women. For instance, this medication works on the ovaries, uterus and vagina and is primarily prescribed to cure gynecological disorders, such as premenstrual syndrome (PMS), hot flashes in menopausal women, excruciating or profuse menstrual flow, emotional as well as physical symptoms endured by women during and after pregnancy, a slumped uterus or the slipping of the uterus from its original place and candidiasis (a fungal infection). In homeopathy, sepia is considered to be a wonderful medication for women who are generally reluctant to have sexual intercourse or experience pain during sexual intercourse and may feel too tired following sexual activities. In addition, this homeopathic remedy is also beneficial for women who do not like to be touched before menstrual period, during their menopause or owing to any emotional problems being endured by them. In such cases, turning to sepia helps to cure the condition as well as provide relief from the associated symptoms https://www.herbs2000.com/homeopathy/sepia.htm

Anyhow, I'll be trying that for one month, 3 days a week, 5 pills. Should also be somekind of aphrodisiac - and thats what I totally need :thumbup:'cos been basically just "performing" lately. I've lost the passion now when we've been "doing" a child. Hope it works its wonders :winkwink: also she said I need to up my D-vits and prob. start spirulina also 'cos I've had minor thyroid problems in the past. She was going on about how the Royal family also has their own herbalist and how they've gotten help to get preggo from nature also + other conditions " and see how old prince Phillip is!!!"

sorry about this totally selfish post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## missyt

Asryellah said:


> missyt, howcome your RE is suggesting you donor egg? Whaaat?! You've only done one IVF :shrug: and you're only 37!!! I'm sorry I dunno your story better but from your signature I can't believe already suggestions for that. So you go girl with that attitude you've found, yes! :thumbup:

Asryellah, my RE, I mean ex-RE, is an idiot. I think the clinic he's at and him only care about getting someone pregnant and not caring how. My AMH was supposedly low but my FSH and antral follicle count were fine. Also, I was told by him and and the embryologist that my egg quality was excellent. From what I read about AMH, its a new test and that they don't know a whole lot about and its only 70% accurate. Stress can affect the result too and when I took the test I had just gotten back from caring for my sick father who was in the hospital, my mom who was freaking out, my alcoholic brother and I had just started a new job. So needless to say, I was super stressed at the time. He pretty much suggested I use donor egg based on that one test result and the fact I didnt' have any left over embryos to freeze. I had 4 mature follicles and only 2 fertilized. I don't see any reason for me to use donor eggs. Every IVF cycle is different. We dropped that clinic and RE and are just going to do the healthy, holistic route for a while. I might revisit another RE for a second opinion but we want to try on our own first. I'm burnt out with the injections, medications, bloodwork and ultrasounds.


----------



## padbrat

Butterfly... I understand the lurk need chick. Still thinking of you though..

FM, Purps, Drwgi - just wanted to say well... thank you for being you :hugs:

Am having a tearful day.. Baby 5 was due about now and Twiglet was the one both me and DH were most hopeful about... also saw an advert for the WSPCA on the TV and that set me off big time... hate to my soul the thought of animals being treated cruely and suffering. Never having love or freedom.....

Ooooo heavens here I go again...:cry: quick pass the tissues girls....:cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Pad


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi ladies it's been a while since posting but I've been lurking. AFs been regular with AF coming 24th or 25th of the month for a while now. It's the 29th and she hasn't shown up. Did a cheapy which was BFN. Sent DH off to get proper ones. I'm scared to hope, scared to take the test. Would you do it or wait another week?


----------



## jdonn109

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a great Christmas or holiday. 

I called my OB yesterday to get my results from my blood test last week. The nurse said it was low. 5.4 taken on the 20th day. Her words were "it doesn't appear you are ovulating". I lost it. Slumped in the floor and sobbed. 

I am frustrated with the dr. I've explained that I BBT and have a monitor that clearly indicated that I ovulate but my LP is short. I figured they would be a little more proactive with my situation. Guess I'm wrong. 

I'm on CD 27. I usually have a 28 day cycle but with the the emotions, meds and stress it will will prob be late this month only to devastate me when AF finally shows. 

I feel like such a lab rat. 

Thanks for letting me vent. I'm saying prayers for us all!!


----------



## missyt

Pad, I hate those emotional commercials. I hope your day gets better. :hugs:

Foxy, maybe you should wait it out. I know how you feel. I very slightly had my hopes up this past week when AF was late but she showed up a couple days later. Its so hard not to get your hopes up even when you are a smidgen late.

jdonn, I swear I have an aversion to doctors now. I got so tired of being treated like a data file of numbers and dates that I just needed a break. You are right, they don't care about the individual. Honestly, you know your body better than they do. I just read a wonderful book that talks about how if we get in tune with our bodies and know how to interpret it, a lot of times we prove doctors wrong. I believe in that strongly. Go with you gut and if you feel the need to, get a second opinion.


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> So now I am wondering how everyone else Christmas was?? Did you ladies all have a relaxing time, I bet Twinkle is in need of some rest since it sounded like she was going to be super busy. And HA - are you back home yet? If not, have a safe journey home xx

We're still at my parents' in Texas but today is our last day - we head out tomorrow for our two-day drive home. Up until yesterday, everything has been great - having LOTS of fun with our niece and nephew, visiting "old" friends, having a good time. I had a mini-meldown yesterday, though. I have PMS so I'm irritable anyway, and someone said something seemingly innocuous yesterday that set me off a little, so I had a good cry in private. But then last night we went out with friends, DH was the sober driver, and I took full advantage of that opportunity and got good and snockered last night! :drunk: I think it was just what I needed. :haha: Drunk enough to be silly, but not drunk enough to be hungover today. :thumbup: 




purplelou said:


> Do you ladies have anything nice planned for New years eve?? I have to admit we don't do much really, I used to go out when I was younger but now we tend to stay in and cook a nice meal etc etc, plus there are usually a lot of fireworks locally and the dogs get all anxious so it's nice to stay home. After today I am really looking forwards to the weekend and a bit of a rest xx

Nope, nothing at all - we'll be arriving at home late that evening. Typically all we do is have a few friends over and get drunk playing board games, or working a giant puzzle, something where we can just enjoy the conversation and the company. :thumbup: (Wow, in two short paragraphs I sound like I get drunk all the time! I really don't, I promise!!) Even in our younger years, though, we never were the type to enjoy a big NYE party. 



padbrat said:


> Am having a tearful day.. Baby 5 was due about now and Twiglet was the one both me and DH were most hopeful about... also saw an advert for the WSPCA on the TV and that set me off big time... hate to my soul the thought of animals being treated cruely and suffering. Never having love or freedom.....
> 
> Ooooo heavens here I go again...:cry: quick pass the tissues girls....:cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
One of my thoughts during yesterday's cry was, I wonder if this will _ever _get any easier? I'm sorry you're having a hard time... it's a hard time of year all around.... 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




jdonn109 said:


> I called my OB yesterday to get my results from my blood test last week. The nurse said it was low. 5.4 taken on the 20th day. Her words were "it doesn't appear you are ovulating". I lost it. Slumped in the floor and sobbed.
> 
> I am frustrated with the dr. I've explained that I BBT and have a monitor that clearly indicated that I ovulate but my LP is short. I figured they would be a little more proactive with my situation. Guess I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm on CD 27. I usually have a 28 day cycle but with the the emotions, meds and stress it will will prob be late this month only to devastate me when AF finally shows.
> 
> I feel like such a lab rat.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I'm saying prayers for us all!!

JDonn, have you seen an RE yet, or just your OB? If you haven't seen an RE yet, I would recommend you do so now. An RE will definitely be proactive... plus, if you really aren't ovulating, REs are the experts, not OBs, and they're the ones you'll want treating you. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to get discouraged by this. If you are indeed not ovulating, that's truly one of the easiest issues to correct. And remember not to get upset with yourself for being upset - first off, feelings are something to have, not something to judge - they aren't good or bad, they just are. And secondly, Clomid could turn ice queen Martha Stewart into a blubbering puddle of goo - that sh*t really messes with your moods! :hugs: Take a deep breath, and know we're all here to help you through.


Foxybaby, when did you ovulate? The accuracy of an HPT really has nothing to do with what cycle day it is, it's based on how many dpo you are.... Good luck!


----------



## jdonn109

"Jdonn, I swear I have an aversion to doctors now. I got so tired of being treated like a data file of numbers and dates that I just needed a break. You are right, they don't care about the individual. Honestly, you know your body better than they do. I just read a wonderful book that talks about how if we get in tune with our bodies and know how to interpret it, a lot of times we prove doctors wrong. I believe in that strongly. Go with you gut and if you feel the need to, get a second opinion."


I feel like I've reached that decision for a second opinion. I'm going to start looking during this cycle. I just feel like I know more about what is going on with me and someone needs to listen to me. I know I'm not alone in this and I feel for all of you. My poor husband felt so bad for me yesterday after my phone call that he came back to the house o make sure I was ok (he travels daily and I've been off work for he holidays). 

On another note, if I see one more commercial for the ASPCA, I'm going to flood this room. Being emotional and hearing Sara McLaughlins gut wrenching lullaby and sad puppy faces are all not a good mix!!!!! UUURGH!


----------



## missyt

Jdonn, clomid made me an absolute nutcase. DH was really to commit me. One time I sent the laundry basket reeling at him. Hence another reason I'm taking a break and giving the natural approach a shot.


----------



## purplelou

dear ladies, I am so so sorry that so many of us are feeling so low at the moment. I wish I had the words to make it all better (or some magic power to creating instant super sticky pregnancies for us all) I am thinking of you all and sending a ton of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: in fact - I am scooping you all in for a giant Group hug and holding you all tight! https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif

big loves xxx


----------



## jdonn109

[/QUOTE]JDonn, have you seen an RE yet, or just your OB? If you haven't seen an RE yet, I would recommend you do so now. An RE will definitely be proactive... plus, if you really aren't ovulating, REs are the experts, not OBs, and they're the ones you'll want treating you. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to get discouraged by this. If you are indeed not ovulating, that's truly one of the easiest issues to correct. And remember not to get upset with yourself for being upset - first off, feelings are something to have, not something to judge - they aren't good or bad, they just are. And secondly, Clomid could turn ice queen Martha Stewart into a blubbering puddle of goo - that sh*t really messes with your moods! :hugs: Take a deep breath, and know we're all here to help you through.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for that!! 1st time I've laughed in days. We have thought about a RE. Just not looking to redoing all of the tests again. And I know for sure I will NOT do another HSG. That's where I draw the line. I wonder how to go about finding a local RE? (I'm assuming that is a Reproductive Specialist?)


----------



## manuiti

Pad & jdonn - Sending you both big :hugs::hugs:!



Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Would you do it or wait another week?

Your ticker says 8dpo. If that's right, I'd say to hold off a bit longer. Though if it were me, I know I wouldn't be able to wait. lol


----------



## HappyAuntie

jdonn109 said:


> Thank you so much for that!! 1st time I've laughed in days. We have thought about a RE. Just not looking to redoing all of the tests again. And I know for sure I will NOT do another HSG. That's where I draw the line. I wonder how to go about finding a local RE? (I'm assuming that is a Reproductive Specialist?)

Yep, RE = Reproductive Endocrinologist. And you shouldn't have to redo any tests - take your records with you. The RE might want to redo any he thinks were done on the wrong cycle day, but that's it. And as for the HSG, if it was done within the last 7 years and you haven't had any abdominal surgery since then, you won't need to redo it either. As for how to find one, start doing research on area IVF clinics - that's where you'll find the REs. All IVF clinics in the US are required to report their success rates to the CDC - you can find the info at www.fertilitysuccessrates.com or at www.sart.org. Look for a clinic near you with good success rates. Just don't let the notion of calling an IVF clinic freak you out - most patients don't actually need IVF when they go there, it's just a name.....


----------



## sunny74

hi ladies 
I havent been here for a while, been getting over the last (3rd) miscarriage in october. I had recurrent miscarriage testing back in the uk ( i have been living in the canary islands for the summer) and all tests were negative, so i returned to the canaries with the instructions to chill which i have been.

It affected my partner quite a lot this time, initially i was wanting to try again immediately, but after thinking about it i said i'm not sure just yet, which confused the poor man but he understood. I was OV testing the last month, but used all the tests up until about day 19 and no OV so thought ah well, i'm not ready yet anyway....

AF didnt arrive on monday when i was due, been having period pains but no AF so this morning i did a test and i'm pregnant again!
I havent told partner yet, i literally just found out, i'm in a bit of a panic, its difficult to be happy about it yet, i guess i should just try and chill, but after 3 miscarriages and being in a foreign country its not easy, partner is going to be over the moon but wonder whether i should tell him, i dont want to get his hopes up again and i am only just 5 weeks, the other issue is getting an early scan, easy if i was in the uk.

Just hoping for some support and advice really, guess my boozy NYE is out the door now :dohh:


----------



## Asryellah

missyt, I'm glad your RE is an EX-RE now :thumbup:. Hopefully you'll get your bfp the natural way now when resting from all the poking, pulling etc. 

Jdonn, I've read soooooo many stories on not ovulating and then starting clomid and bang BFP. Maybe they'll up your dose and that's all it takes?:happydance:
There's also a condition called "unruptured follicle syndrome", which means all symptoms looks like you're ovulating but the follicle doesn't release the egg. That can be found out from dpo7 bloodworks and help follicle release egg with hcg-shot around ovulation time.

Yay it's friday, I hope all of you have a great weekend and great New Year 
:drunk::dance:
We will be having some mexican food, chips&dips, sweets :lolly: and that's it. Just relax and enjoy. 
We were just at one party where we (I) had too much :wine: and still remember how I felt next morning...so no need for us to party now :winkwink:

ooh Sunny74 congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) so happy to have some good news here!!!!


----------



## sunny74

Asryellah said:


> ooh Sunny74 congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) so happy to have some good news here!!!!

Thanks Asryellah
I wish i could be happy about it, but having had 3 miscarriages i cant help but worry, i really dont feel strong enough to go through another miscarriage....


----------



## dodgercpkl

sunny74 said:


> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> ooh Sunny74 congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) so happy to have some good news here!!!!
> 
> Thanks Asryellah
> I wish i could be happy about it, but having had 3 miscarriages i cant help but worry, i really dont feel strong enough to go through another miscarriage....Click to expand...

*hugs* I'm praying for a sticky bean for you this time hun. I just went through my first miscarriage for the 2nd time (long story) and I can only imagine how I would be after 3. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sadly, I'm officially back to this thread... again. Though we aren't able to officially try until my numbers go down past 5 hCG, I figured I would put some effort into getting myself back into threads that my limbo of the last several weeks had made me go quiet in. Hubby and I are having fun whenever we can, but obviously until the hCG is out of my system, my body won't ovulate. Hopefully that will happen soon...

So sorry that I went so quiet on you all.


----------



## HappyAuntie

sunny74 said:


> hi ladies
> I havent been here for a while, been getting over the last (3rd) miscarriage in october. I had recurrent miscarriage testing back in the uk ( i have been living in the canary islands for the summer) and all tests were negative, so i returned to the canaries with the instructions to chill which i have been.
> 
> It affected my partner quite a lot this time, initially i was wanting to try again immediately, but after thinking about it i said i'm not sure just yet, which confused the poor man but he understood. I was OV testing the last month, but used all the tests up until about day 19 and no OV so thought ah well, i'm not ready yet anyway....
> 
> AF didnt arrive on monday when i was due, been having period pains but no AF so this morning i did a test and i'm pregnant again!
> I havent told partner yet, i literally just found out, i'm in a bit of a panic, its difficult to be happy about it yet, i guess i should just try and chill, but after 3 miscarriages and being in a foreign country its not easy, partner is going to be over the moon but wonder whether i should tell him, i dont want to get his hopes up again and i am only just 5 weeks, the other issue is getting an early scan, easy if i was in the uk.
> 
> Just hoping for some support and advice really, guess my boozy NYE is out the door now :dohh:

Sunny, I know how scary it feels to be pregnant again after recurrent losses. There's a fairly new thread for women pregnant after recurrent losses, and every one of them knows what you're going through and can give you all the support you need: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/822106-pal-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us.html

I think it's just what you need right now.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Sunny, I'm fx'd this one sticks for you and you have a healthy 9 months. Its very understandable that you are nervous. I know its hard but try to stay positive.

Dodger, I'm sorry you had to go through all that. 

AFM, AF is officially over. I had a chiropractor appointment this morning and he gave me a few good cracks. Soon I'm off for a massage. I decided I need to start treating myself better.


----------



## constancev18

Congratulations, Sunny. Hoping it's all sunshine from here on out.


----------



## Neversaynever

Bugger...I somehow unsubscribed from this thread :hissy:

Struggling to keep up since OH is at home and moaning about me spending time on my phone or laptop but you've all been in my thoughts and I'll be back to following you properly once we go back to work next week :thumbup:

Hugs to you all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## anorak

I am 35 and trying for my first after just coming off Cerezette! Wish me luck!


----------



## Asryellah

jdonn, I just noticed your ff siggy!!! Where are you?! Is congratulations now in place??!!
:cloud9:


----------



## purplelou

dear Sunny, first - congratulations xxxx that's wonderful news :D second, welcome back :D and third, I can't pretend to know how you are feeling. but I would say tell your DH, because what happens you need each other. Big :hugs: and sending you tons of sticky :dust:

Hi Anorak - and welcome to the thread :) I was on cerezette till about jan or Feb of this year. I hope your stay here is short and sweet :) oh and if that is a picture of you in your siggy - you have fab hair!

Ohhhh well spotted Asryella :) - congratulations Jdonn :)

HA - hope your journey home was safe and pleasent :)

Missy - your "looking after yourself" sounds exactly right!! more of it, I say :hugs:

Butterfly, Pad and Omm and wooly - big :hugs: in case you are lurking 

Hi never - how are you doing, I am quietly stalking your journal, you have soooo many supporters. we should all form a fan club :haha:

Dodger - I am so sorry that you've had to come back, but I am pleased to see you :hugs:

FM - :hugs: to you hun - how're you doing??

and constance - :hi: hope you are doing good??

now who am I missing?? Oh yes - Twinkle - How was your Christmas, I am imagining you collapsed somewhere with complete exhaustion after all your festive activites

and Northstar :hi: how are you doing??

Dwrgi - hope your ok?? haven't seen you for a bit, thinking of you and missing you xx

and big mommy :hugs: to lava, skye and carole 


ok, I am sure Im forgetting someone - Im so sorry, my head is a sieve!! Big :hugs: if i've forgetton you.


afm - AF is gone and Im POAS again for the cbfm and back to temping again and now I am really looking forwards to the 3 day weekend :D and tomorrow is the last day of 2011!! I can't really believe what has happened so far this year, but Ill be glad to put it all behind me. Except for one thing.....if I didn't start this journey, I would never have met all you amazing, wonderful, compassionate ladies, I feel so lucky that I stumbled across this forum and "met" you all.

now - whoever is listening..... I demand a BFP for us all in 2012!!


----------



## jdonn109

Well, well, well. What a difference a day brings!!

Asryellah- Girl...you are QUICK!! 

After this horrible 18 month emotional roller coaster that finally came to a humungous head this week.....I took not one test but 8 in total. I had talked myself into believing there was a spot on my eye making the 2nd line on the pregnancy test so I ventured out for the 8th and final digital one that spelled it our for me. P-R-E-G-N-A-N-T.

I am scared to death to get too excited (in case I cannot read now along with the "spot" I have myself believing that formed on my eye) until it is confirmed by the Dr office but that's not until Tuesday morning so it's only 4 more days of torture.

PS I called the Dr ofc this morning to "advise" them of their counting error in my DPO. I was blown off again and I have spent most of the day researching new OBs in my area.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls! I hope that you have all had a marvellous Christmas, and have had safe journeys if you had to travel. I can't believe how quickly time goes, and we are now gearing up to New Year! Well, personally, I can't wait to see the back of 2011 and am looking forward to a fresh approach and a new beginning for 2012! Lots and lots of love to you all!

Butterfly, I am sorry that you had had a BFN, but at this stage, that doesn't mean anything. Wait until at least 14 DPO or AF-it's not over until the fat hag sings, is what I always say, and IF she does make a very unwelcome appearance, we are here for you, come what may. I am thinking of you and willing some magic to happen over there in Suffolk, where the locals eat their turkey sarnies on the beach!!! A month in the sun in February, I am very jealous!!! Big :hugs: to you hun! Axx

FM-what is it with the witch arriving to torment us all on Xmas Day??? It is just such a cruel twist of fate, that I've decided that fat hag bag is not going to upset me ever again. I'm inspired by your positive attitude, and know that you will get through whatever crap life throws at you. Big :hugs: to you too, Axxxxxx

Missy-I too was all over the place on Clomid. So glad to hear that others act 'irrationally' too! How are you my sweet? Glad that the old hag has gone, I am sure that you will get your BFP sooner rather than later, so let's keep up with the positive thinking! Lots of love to you, Axxx

Pad-oh you sound just like me. Any animal cruelty advert and I am in bits. How can people be so cruel??? And how insensitive to have that friend tell everybody that she is 4 weeks preggers-FFS!!!! These things are sent to try us and I just have a feeling that your TTC journey is not over yet, so you just hang on in there, hun, and don't give up on yourself. HUGE hugs to you! I think of you often and am sending you a truckload of :dust:! Lots of love,Axxx

Purple-I am so glad to hear that you've had a lovely and indulgent Xmas-exactly what you needed! I hope your parents are settled and that you have a fab New Year's celebration at home. Sending you huge hugs for always being there for us all, Axxxx

Dodger-am sooooooo sorry to hear your news, I did suspect it when you wrote that numbers were doubling every 90 hours, as the exact same thing happened to me two years ago. It is heartbreaking as you hope and hope that it will come good. But take comfort from the fact that you got pregnant so soon into your treatment, so hopefully the same will happen again. Am sending you huge hugs and be super super kind to yourself, you've been through a dreadful experience, and I can only sympathise, and say that we are all here for you. Take it easy hun, and huge :hugs: to you. xx

JDonn-HA is completely right in saying that not ovulating is one of the easiest things to fix, so hang on in there, and at least now, you have something to go on, so let's get the treatment started for you. Big :hugs:, Ax

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye!! What are you up to???? I hope you are RESTING UP GOOD AND PROPER young lady as you will need all the reserves you can get once January 5th comes and says hello to us! You must be sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, and if you're not, then I am being super excited for you, so you'd better keep us all informed of EVERY development!!! Lots and lots of love to you, Axxxxxx (Talgarth Bakery mince pies are the BEST ever!). :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole-what a lovely name Zara is and how gorgeous to know what you're having. Am so excited for you. Hope you had a safe journey home. Take it easy and remember to rest up!! :flower::flower:

Never-please update!!! That is an order!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Hi to Twinkle, North Star, Titi, Nikki Leigh, HA, OMM, Macwooly, Lava, Manuiti, Asryellah, JDonn, Sunny (TAKE THE TEST!), and anybody that I may have foolishly forgotten to mention! Hope you're all okay and enjoying the holidays. xx

AFM, met up with an old friend yesterday, who has been TTC for over two years after taking two years to conceive her first child. Well, of course, she is now pregnant, thirteen weeks gone. She reckons it's after I told her to take a cocktail of vits, but I just think it was the right time for her. Feel a bit like the eternal bridesmaid, if you know what I mean! But, am soooo pleased for her as she has been through hell to get to this point. 

My OH had his step daughter to visit on Tuesday (I made myself scarce as she has a 4 month old baby-I CANNOT cope with babies, I just cry and cry and cry), and a gorgeous 5 year old. Anyway, it proved enlightening for my OH who interacted really well with the little boy and he realised that he risked never having one of his own to interact with and woke the next day buoyed with enthusiasm for how to tackle this problem of ours. So, girls, I believe the expression I'm looking for is, A RESULT!!!!!! Acupuncture for me on Tuesday and then ICSI no. 2 in Feb. Bring it bloody well on!

Here we celebrate NYE by going to the local pub, where there is always a party. This year I have bought myself a slinky sequin dress from ebay and am getting dressed up-this girl sure needs to party!!!! 

I hope you ALL have an amazing 2012 and I know that together we can ALL crack this infertility nonsense!! Let's join together and face this rubbish squarely in the face-WE CAN DO IT girls!!!!!!

:pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## dodgercpkl

jdonn109 said:


> Well, well, well. What a difference a day brings!!
> 
> Asryellah- Girl...you are QUICK!!
> 
> After this horrible 18 month emotional roller coaster that finally came to a humungous head this week.....I took not one test but 8 in total. I had talked myself into believing there was a spot on my eye making the 2nd line on the pregnancy test so I ventured out for the 8th and final digital one that spelled it our for me. P-R-E-G-N-A-N-T.
> 
> I am scared to death to get too excited (in case I cannot read now along with the "spot" I have myself believing that formed on my eye) until it is confirmed by the Dr office but that's not until Tuesday morning so it's only 4 more days of torture.
> 
> PS I called the Dr ofc this morning to "advise" them of their counting error in my DPO. I was blown off again and I have spent most of the day researching new OBs in my area.

Congrats! I'm hoping for a happy healthy sticky bean for you. :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

JDonn-flippin eck, that is a development! Congratulations!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## jdonn109

Dwrgi said:


> JDonn-flippin eck, that is a development! Congratulations!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

No kidding. I'm still in shock. I am a 28 day cycle to the minute...and :witch: wasn't there when I got up this morning so I peed on the stick. Good Lord was I floored when 2 lines appeared. I had to re-read the directions on the test again...even though I've been doing them FOREVA! 

Funny how it can make you second guess yourself on something so simple. 

It's soooooo early so I'm trying to contain myself. It's not working. I've happy cried more times than I care to admit today.


----------



## Asryellah

jdonn thats just awesome news!!! :cloud9: Wish all of us could follow you soon :flower:
So this was your first clomid cycle, did you do anything else different this cycle?

I wish you happy and healty nine months :yipee:


----------



## Neversaynever

Jdonn...congrats and take each day as it comes :flower:

Dodger...so sorry for your sad news...be kind to yourself and give yourself time. Having a loss will take you on an emotional roller coaster where there are ups and downs when you least expect it :hugs:

Dwrgi....I am SO glad that hubby has realised how much he wants this too and he is on board...makes it SO much easier and you go knock em all out with your posh frock you sexy lady and roll on February :hugs:

Purple...how are you finding having your parents so close? Happy POAS for CBFM :hugs: and you don't have to quietly stalk my journal :winkwink:

:hi: to all:

AFM...

Spoiler
still pregnant...will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I have a scan on he 11th when I should be 7+3. Obviously I won't be having the testing done for RPL as the tests can't be done whilst pregnant so I am hoping this is the sticky one. I also feel a bit awkward posting about me...I don't people to think I'm being insensitive because I've been lucky enough to get pregnant again.

XxX


----------



## jdonn109

Asryellah said:


> jdonn thats just awesome news!!! :cloud9: Wish all of us could follow you soon :flower:
> So this was your first clomid cycle, did you do anything else different this cycle?
> 
> I wish you happy and healty nine months :yipee:

Thank you so much. It's 7:00 am here and I've been awake since 3 with cramps. Who knows what's going on.......

You are correct, this was my 1st Clomid cycle and thankfully my last. That stuff is a beast! In addition to Clomid this month I added some supplements. Let me preface this by saying I have never "believed" in herbal remedies and never thought I would find myself taking them. But up to this point nothing was worked so I decided to give it a go. I did some research and found ttc.com. The owner, Mama Kath, does consultations at no cost. So I set one up. Why not, right? I explained my story from the beginning and she made some recommendations to me. I was under no obligation to buy anything and could have walked away. But I honestly I didn't feel I had anything to lose so after checking prices, I bought what she recommended and began them as instructed as soon as they arrived.

We also tried Pre-Seed Lubricant as "instructed" with the syringe. I never used it like that before because I didn't think it was necessary but I was worried about having "good" CM so I gave that a whirl, too. Not really great when your in the "moment" but let's be real here, at this point it was all clinical for us so it just went with the territory.

That was it. Seems like a lot but in the scheme of things, it was a few more pills and some lube.

Been praying this sticks. These cramps make me worry but I've had no bleeding as of yet.


----------



## jdonn109

Neversaynever said:


> Jdonn...congrats and take each day as it comes :flower:
> 
> AFM...
> 
> Spoiler
> still pregnant...will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I have a scan on he 11th when I should be 7+3. Obviously I won't be having the testing done for RPL as the tests can't be done whilst pregnant so I am hoping this is the sticky one. I also feel a bit awkward posting about me...I don't people to think I'm being insensitive because I've been lucky enough to get pregnant again.
> 
> XxX

1st of all CONGRATS TO YOU!!! 2nd, Thank you! And 3rd- I know how you feel about talking about it. I've been TTC for so long that I still feel like we still trying and I really don't want to seem insensitive, either. I KNOW how we all feel. 

Hoping and praying for BFPs for everyone and a health 9 months.


----------



## missyt

Jdonn, wow! Congrats! Here's to a healthy 9 months.

Purple, you are so sweet. And yes, I'm also ready to put 2011 behind me. I'm anticipating this to be a BFP year for all of us.

Dwrgi, so happy to hear that DH is on board now. I know you've struggled with him buying into taking responsibility himself. I'm glad he's starting to realize it takes two. I hope you have a fabulous time at the pub. You deserve it!

AFM, we are going to the in-laws for NYE. Since I decided to quit drinking, that is a good thing, I guess. Luckily we're only staying overnight. The house is usually chaos when we go there with kids and animals running around and we take our pugs to add to the chaos. I'm off on Monday so I will continue to pamper myself as I vowed to do as one of my new year's resolutions.


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Jdonn, wow! Congrats! Here's to a healthy 9 months.
> 
> Purple, you are so sweet. And yes, I'm also ready to put 2011 behind me. I'm anticipating this to be a BFP year for all of us.
> 
> Dwrgi, so happy to hear that DH is on board now. I know you've struggled with him buying into taking responsibility himself. I'm glad he's starting to realize it takes two. I hope you have a fabulous time at the pub. You deserve it!
> 
> AFM, we are going to the in-laws for NYE. Since I decided to quit drinking, that is a good thing, I guess. Luckily we're only staying overnight. The house is usually chaos when we go there with kids and animals running around and we take our pugs to add to the chaos. I'm off on Monday so I will continue to pamper myself as I vowed to do as one of my new year's resolutions.

Missy, thanks for this! I wanted to add too, that I think at 37 you are far too young to be giving up on your own eggs, simply for the sake of a clinic's success rate ratio! The friend I mentioned is two years younger than me, so she is 38 and tried for two years for her first baby and the second has taken them two and a half years. Her DH's sperm were ample but not swimming anywhere (you got to love those swimmers......!). You must also not forget that on your first IVF you had ten eggs, and yielded four good embryos, which is a fantastic tally, so there is no way that you can deem yourself to be into donor eggsville just yet! So, hang in there girl and let's get IVF no. 2 rolling for you! 

We can do it hun, lots and lots of love, and enjoy your NYE-sounds like great fun!!!! I've just seen pics of my brother in Sydney on FB-fireworks looked amazing! So weird to think they are 11 hours ahead. Miss him so, too. But thank God for FB I say, in these circumstances. As it goes, he and his fiancee have been trying for four years to conceive. It is a problem everywhere, and we must take heart from the fact that we are not alone!!

Anyway, lots of love to you, and let's make 2012 our year! 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to say HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely BnB friends :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

Happy New Year Ladies, I am hoping and praying that 2012 will be the year for you all to get your sticky BFP's. I have never met such a fab group of ladies that offer unconditional support and can't think of anyone else that would make better Mamma's than all of you.:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Just wanted to say HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely BnB friends :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

And to you too hun!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

never - you are sooooo not insensitive, you are part of our little family and we care about what's happening with you! :hugs:

Jdonn - I am delighted for you!! Now Im interested in the preseed, because I never have ewcm...I heard it's really messy but I might now order some and give it a go :hugs:


To all the wonderful Ladies here... Happy New Year!!May you all have a wonderful night tonight and may 2012 bring us all a super sticky BFP and a healthy baby/babies, and may it be the year where all of us know only happiness (No sadness or blinking AF allowed!!)


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> never - you are sooooo not insensitive, you are part of our little family and we care about what's happening with you! :hugs:
> 
> Jdonn - I am delighted for you!! Now Im interested in the preseed, because I never have ewcm...I heard it's really messy but I might now order some and give it a go :hugs:
> 
> 
> To all the wonderful Ladies here... Happy New Year!!May you all have a wonderful night tonight and may 2012 bring us all a super sticky BFP and a healthy baby/babies, and may it be the year where all of us know only happiness (No sadness or blinking AF allowed!!)

Thanks Purple-you deserve every happiness for being such a kind and lovely person!!! Bring on that BFP girl!!! 

I use Preseed and have no problems with it (obviously no BFP, but who knows what's going on with me....). As you know, I only have EWCM if I've seen the gorgeous JT in concert, so Preseed is a must. I generally squirt loads up there before :sex: and am going to squirt some up there every day of ovulation this time too, just to keep those (bast&rd) swimmers going.... Sorry for TMI. But, don't be put off by it-give it a go! 

Enjoy your evening hun, and muchos love to you for 2012!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Hello everyone!

Just to chime in about preseed ... we used it TTCing. A little goes a long way, but it is very natural feeling so I recommend it.

I just wanted to thank you all for your friendship and support this year. I sincerely hope and pray that 2012 brings you all healthy pregnancies and little bundles of joy. Bring on the new year!


----------



## Asryellah

Happy New Year Ladies :yipee:
This is the year that will bring us BFP's !!!

Purplelou, we've been using preseed for last 6mo now, and it is good. I do have some ewcm but pre seed is still a good + to it. And it's not messy,well it depends on the user how much you put it. I don't use much, but totally love it - and dh also :winkwink: though he doesnt even know when I've used it. Sometimes I do it secretly and he's all whooaaa :winkwink::haha:

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## jdonn109

Good morning lovies! 

Let me explain my chronic misspellings.... I got a new Ipad for Christmas and like my Iphone, the damn thing thinks it's smarter than me and likes to change my words around. I know it seems like I'm some illiterate hick from SC, but I can assure you that until I figure out the possessed beast, it's NOT ME & out of my control. Now back to business.

I slept like a freaking ROCK last night. I have set my alarm to get up so I can get back in my work schedule. 14 days off can do a number on ya. I'm sure I'll find a few moments to steal a nap or two later on.

About the Pre-Seed. We bought that tube about 6 months ago. (***WARNING: TMI*** I'm like a desert and VERY RARELY get any CM...much less EWCM. And the thought of using Egg Whites totally wigged me out) When I opened the box, I was a little skeptical since I thought it was a lube of the KY sorts and not a lube to be used on ME, persay. I wish I would have figured that out months ago but, like usual, I don't read instructions and therefore FAILED at my usage for awhile. Using it as a KY type lube was AWFUL!!! It's thick (or thicker and stickier than KY) and likes to dry out in the air. I had decided I hated it...until I ran across someone else talking about it on a website or BLOG and realized I was going about it's use all wrong. On top of that, it was a bit pricey. About $20 per tube here in the US (it's not like it's an over-sized tube, either.) I don't know if it really "worked". I have to believe it played some part since I needed some sort of CM aid. And I didn't load the syringe with a lot, either. Just to about a 1/2 of a fingers worth.

I also want to take a moment and sincerely THANK ALL OF YOU for the support I found here. I felt so alone in my situation until I finally joined the board. This is a wonderful group of women with more love and support and encouragement than I ever could have imagined to find on a TTC forum. Just knowing I wasn't alone or crazy or unnaturally obsessed relieved a lot of my anxiety and allowed me to talk with other women who knew EXACTLY what I was dealing with. Until you go thru it yourself, you just have NO IDEA!! So...Thank you. All of you. I wish for you your baby dreams come true. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Just wanted to wish you all Happy New Year!!!! I have lots of catching up to do with you ladies tonight!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just wanted to wish you all a very happy new year - good riddance to a lousy 2011 (for me, at least!) and may we all have abundant blessings in 2012! I am so very grateful for all of you here - I would have lost my sanity long ago without you. :wacko: 

I've had a completely lazy day today, and now I'm sitting here watching Downton Abbey (I love PBS!) and catching up on here instead of writing my thank-you notes like I should be doing. :haha:

Hope you're all off to a good start this year!
xoxo


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - Happy New Year xxx


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all - Happy New Year xxx

Twinks I have to say I love your profile pic, so funny. Really made me smile.

Happy New Year ladies.

Not much happenign with me apart from suffering from a horrible tummy bug the past day or so which is making me feel a little weak and grouchy. Hoping it goes today.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

Here's to a very 

HAPPY NEW YEAR

to all of us! 

HA-all my colleagues were mad about Downton Abbey!!! I still can't forget the image of Darcy emerging all wet from that lake-these historical pieces know how to get us going! Hope you had a good Christmas, and I really wish you a very successful New Year! (And we all know what THAT means!!!)! xx

FM-I think I forgot to mention you in despatches-so sorry hun. How was your Xmas? Remind us all, when do you get the uterine scar tissue removed?? And what's happening with the adoption? Fingers crossed for you that things get moving quickly! Thinking of you and sending you lots of love, Axxx

Carole-let's hope that tummy bug clears soon. What a time to be ill. Does Zara kick a lot, or is she a quiet baby??? Hope you're okay, and resting up as much as you can! xx

Twinks-where have you been my sweetie???? Hope you had a lovely Christmas. Where are you at with your treatment? Hope 2012 brings you all that you desire too! xxx

Purple-how are things with you? I think our dates are the same, so in that case, we're coming up to ovulation, so let's get the grapefruit juice knocked back and the bedroom shenanigans going!!! (Also, I clearly have to start fantasising about JT!!!).  Bring on the BFP I say! Hope you're okay and looking forward to your new year! xxx

Missy-same for you as for Purple-you must be near ovulation too. Positive thinking is the way to go; out with stress and unanswered questions, let's 'go for it girl'! Hope you had a lovely new year and a safe journey home. Lots of love to you hun, Axxx

Butterfly, how are you sweetie? How's the work on the house coming on? How were your NYE celebrations? I was thinking of you. I need to PM you pronto! Thinking of you, lots of love, Axx

Skye-not long to go now! OMG-I can hardly believe it! I'm going to PM you too, but just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and really can't wait to hear that Shirin has arrived safely, which I'm sure she will. Huge hugs and big loves to you, hun, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yooo hooooo, North Star, where the devil have you got to??? Been thinking of you. Hope you're okay? How was Xmas for you?? Big hugs and kisses, Axxx

Dodger, how are you? I've been thinking about you and hoping that you are sort of okay, we are all here for you, so please come and check in. xx

Never-how are you? Bet you're not looking forward to going back to work.. me neither! How is little Oopsie?? Hope all is okay? Thinking of you and sending you huge hugs and lots of love, Axx

Hello to Pad hugs:), Lava, Manuiti, OMM, Titi, Nikki, JDonn, Praying, Madeline, and everybody else in this brilliant gang! Lots of love to you and big crossed fingers that we all have our BFPs very very soon! 

AFM, I'm sure I'm coming up to ov as I feel very horny (oops, TMI!) and noticing a lot of CM (again, TMI). However, I have a stinking cold and have lost my voice. Great for seduction purposes, because all I can do is whisper, in a Marilyn like fashion.....! Do I schedule ICSI to start end of January (assuming 28 day cycle, and that AF came on Dec 25th), or do I put it off till Feb? My instinct is just to get on with it, fed up with waiting now. 

Also, I went to buy some DHEA from my usual supplier (Biovea) and couldn't find it, as they only had K7-DHEA. What the devil is this??? Any ideas anyone? Anyway, got my drugs (ha ha) from another online site, so no worries but curious about this new form of DHEA..

And finally, I read 'The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo' yesterday-couldn't put it down. Absolutely brilliant! Anybody else read it? Any thoughts??? 

Enough from me, love to you all, over and out, ciao bellas!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyt

Happy New Year to all!!!!! And may this be the year for BFPs and healthy babies!!!

Purple, I use Preseed too and DH loves it. At first I was skeptical about shooting the little plunger of stuff up there but it really helps. I don't always have EWCM when I'm home with DH. Unfortunately sometimes I get the most while I'm at work.

Dwrgi, I love your new pic of your doggie and thanks for all the encouraging words and hope. I read The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and we just saw the movie. I loved the book and the movie was very close to the movie. You should definately read The Girl that Kicked the Hornet's Nest and The Girl that Played with Fire. Believe it or not, they are equally as good. The 2nd book was my favorite. I'm huge into reading and it really takes my mind off of TTC.

Jdonn, I'm glad that you found us. We all know how lonely this journey can be and one of the biggest helps is to mind people you can relate too. One of the most emotionally healthy things we can do in this process is vent and get it all out. The girls on this site have all been a godsend to me and I've had some very low times where I don't know what I'd do without them. 

AFM, I'm so thankful to be back home after New year's Eve with the in-laws. I know they mean well but I just don't feel comfortable around all of them. We were playing a game with some of the kids and it was based on Disney. Stepmother came up as a choice and of course someone had to make an insensitive comment about stepmothers (I'm a stepmother for those who don't know). I saw that my SIL saw my discomfort and said, "sometimes stepmothers are better than real mothers". That made me feel better especially knowing that she thinks DH's ex is a nutcase for many reasons and I'm very good to my stepson. I told DH I was upset by the comment but there was nothing he could do. Anyway, I think most of us deal with this crap with in-laws. I'm just happy to be home and back to my routine. At least I won't have to deal with them for a while.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> HA-all my colleagues were mad about Downton Abbey!!! I still can't forget the image of Darcy emerging all wet from that lake-these historical pieces know how to get us going! Hope you had a good Christmas, and I really wish you a very successful New Year! (And we all know what THAT means!!!)! xx
> 
> ...
> 
> AFM, I'm sure I'm coming up to ov as I feel very horny (oops, TMI!) and noticing a lot of CM (again, TMI). However, I have a stinking cold and have lost my voice. Great for seduction purposes, because all I can do is whisper, in a Marilyn like fashion.....! Do I schedule ICSI to start end of January (assuming 28 day cycle, and that AF came on Dec 25th), or do I put it off till Feb? My instinct is just to get on with it, fed up with waiting now.
> 
> Also, I went to buy some DHEA from my usual supplier (Biovea) and couldn't find it, as they only had K7-DHEA. What the devil is this??? Any ideas anyone? Anyway, got my drugs (ha ha) from another online site, so no worries but curious about this new form of DHEA..
> 
> And finally, I read 'The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo' yesterday-couldn't put it down. Absolutely brilliant! Anybody else read it? Any thoughts???
> 
> Enough from me, love to you all, over and out, ciao bellas!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Downton Abbey is fantastic! Did you watch any of it? The 2nd season starts next week over here... we'll be out of town so I've already set my DVR - there is NO WAY I want to miss it!! I don't know what it is about period dramas that gets me going... maybe it's all the gentlemanly behavior... or all the repressed sexuality about to burst into the open! :haha: It's like The Thornbirds - all stories of sexual abuse in the church aside, is there anything hotter than a priestly Richard Chamberlain?! I think it's the forbidden fruit aspect - knowing we can't have him makes us want him even more! :rofl:

As for ICSI, what would be the reasons for waiting until Feb? I am all too familiar with the being sick of waiting any longer feeling.... And if you do it at the end of Jan, we can be cycle buddies! :flower: My AF arrived 12/30, so assuming my cycles don't change, we'll be starting IVF at the end of Jan. :winkwink:

As for the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, I haven't read it (haven't seen it either) but everyone else in my family had the same reaction as you. I'm always a little embarrassed to admit it, but I hardly ever read fiction. :blush: I always reach for a biography or a history book.... I feel like a dunce in conversation because of it sometimes, when everyone is talking about their favorite books and I haven't read any of them... then again, I know more about the ETO in WWII than most, just because that's what I like to read about.... IDK, I just get embarrassed about it. Why is it that at age 38 I am still concerned about what other people think of me?! I'm looking forward to being one of those 90-something old ladies who says what she wants and doesn't give a crap what anyone thinks about it! :haha:

And sorry, haven't heard of the K7-DHEA, so I can't help there. Did you ask the pharmacist (chemist)? Curious....




missyt said:


> Happy New Year to all!!!!! And may this be the year for BFPs and healthy babies!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm so thankful to be back home after New year's Eve with the in-laws. I know they mean well but I just don't feel comfortable around all of them. We were playing a game with some of the kids and it was based on Disney. Stepmother came up as a choice and of course someone had to make an insensitive comment about stepmothers (I'm a stepmother for those who don't know). I saw that my SIL saw my discomfort and said, "sometimes stepmothers are better than real mothers". That made me feel better especially knowing that she thinks DH's ex is a nutcase for many reasons and I'm very good to my stepson. I told DH I was upset by the comment but there was nothing he could do. Anyway, I think most of us deal with this crap with in-laws. I'm just happy to be home and back to my routine. At least I won't have to deal with them for a while.

I am so sorry you had to have that moment... I'm really glad your SIL stuck up for you publicly. You are an incredible stepmother, and your DSS is lucky to have you in his life. 

Despite the fact that we are headed to Disney World in a few days, I am not a fan of many things about their stories, particularly the notion of the "evil" stepmother (which is in just about every damn movie!) and the whole princess thing. I know many blended families who get along beautifully, and perpetuating the old stereotype of the evil stepmother doesn't help anyone, especially when you consider that roughly half the kids out there in the world have stepparents. And even if we have a girl, we will NOT be getting in to the Disney princesses at our house - there are so many things wrong with that - I hate the sense of entitlement it sets a girl up with, and I HATE the fact that every single one of the movies (aside from the new one, The Princess and the Frog - that one actually handles it well. Beauty and the Beast isn't so bad about it, either) ends with the handsome prince rescuing the princess in some way and they live happily ever after - I feel like that just teaches young girls that the only way they find value or worth in this world is through finding a man. Wrong! :growlmad: Sorry, I digress. :haha: I'll be all over Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto etc next week (and Aladdin, too, because he's just about the hottest cartoon I've ever seen! :haha:), but the princesses can keep to themselves - who needs 'em?!


----------



## purplelou

HA - Im with you there on Disney princessess, but I lOVE Mickey Mouse!! I hope you have a fab time at Disney :D and then you have hardly any time to wait till you start IVF. I am rooting for you!!

Dwrgi - yep, I think we are due to Ov about the same time, although my cycles are quite irregular, so who knows. I hope you catch that eggy this time, but if not I will be cheering you on with ICSI :hugs:

FM - :hi: this thread moves sooo fast!! Hope you are doing good! how's everything with you??

Jdonn - how are you feeling hun? Hope everything is good with you xx

Skye - I can't believe it's the 2nd January already, you'll be meeting little Shirin so soon. Good luck in case I don't have a chance to say it before. big :hugs: and kisses to you, mommy!!

Carole - I hope your tummy bug has settled and you are feeling better! nothing worse than feeling so poorly xx

lava - Christmas and New year have gone, that's another milestone for you. You are almost there :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - Im sorry you felt so uncomfortable at your In Laws, but I am glad you SIL defended you, you stepson is lucky to have such a caring lady in his life :hugs:

Never - hope you are doing good, Im sending you :hugs: and sticky :dust: xxxx

Northstar - hope your doing ok?? haven't seen you for a bit xx

big huge smoochy :hugs: to the lurking ladies - pad & Omm xx

Butterfly - are you hanging in with us?? I hope so! how's the house decorating going?? where are you looking to move to when you buy you new place??

Twinkle - :hi: we are missing you on here, I waiting to hear all about your Christmas, Ill bet you were so busy :hugs: hope you had a wonderful time xx

dodger - big :hugs: just because you deserve them, how are you doing hun??

sunny - are you ok?? did you tell your DH?? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

and :hi: to manuiti, Praying and madeline - big :hugs: to you ladies xx

sorry if Ive missed anyone, :hugs: if I did xx

AFM - well back to work tomorrow after the long weekend sadly. I feel like I could stay home and rest for more days yet. Thank you for all advice on the preseed, I am going to pop into boots tomorrow and see if they have it there (it's on their website) If not Ill order some online. also for ladies on C0Q10 - I saw it yesterday in "superdrug" for £4.99 for 30 capsules, if anyone is struggling :) so now we are waiting for Ovulation to happen - anytime in the next 10 days - with my somewhat erratic cycle. DH tells me he feels "lucky" this month, we shall see.


----------



## purplelou

Oh forgot to say, I tried to read the Girl WTDT - but I struggled, a LOT! I just couldn't get into it. I did watch the first two films though and found them brilliant! maybe Ill try the book again :)


----------



## missyt

HA, a big THANK YOU! I can't stand the whole evil stepmother thing in Disney. I'm sensitive to that as well because my own mother did have an evil stepmother. Her mother died when she was 14 and she had 3 younger sisters. My grandfather remarried and she forbade him from seeing his girls. It was horrible. I think my grandfather should've stood up to her but its just really sad a woman would keep a man from his children, especially 4 girls! My brother's wife also had an evil stepmother and she tells me how lucky DSS is to have me. DH sees him a lot more since I got in the picture because I support and encourage the relationship and helped him stand up to his ex. Anyway, the princess thing I agree with as well. It teaches women to depend on men. 

Purple, the first bulk of pages in the Girl WTDT were hard. Once you get past the first 50 or so the book flies and its awsome! Talk about a girl with independence. She makes the Disney princesses look weak and shameful. Its a great girl power book. LOL.


----------



## Asryellah

I've only seen the swedish version of Girl wtdt, and it was brilliant!! Well the whole Stieg Larsson millenium trilogy series - from tv, didn't read the books either. Eventhoug I do read A LOT ;) Anyhow, can't wait to see the american version of the book :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey folks, just been catching up with all your news. 

Not feeling very TTC-y at the mo - put loads of weight on over xmas & I know AF is just around the corner (spots, sore boobs & knocked a whole cup of very Hot Chocolate down my front while we were out today) 

So I'm keeping up with you all & trying to get some PMA going but not sure what else to say atm. Glad I've got you all to keep me going though! 

Love ya xx


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - huge :hugs: just because xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies :hi: yes, am hanging in here and will be following you all :haha::haha:

Purple you are so great about remembering everyone and caring about us all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi thanks for your message on my blog - chat soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA, Hope you have a lovely time at Disney :thumbup:

Missy, it seems like there are always people around who will make insensitive remarks but good that there are others there to correct them. I had (still have) an evil step mother who does not let me see my dad on my own so I'm afraid I am in that gang - would have been nice to have someone like you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twinkle, hope all of your Christmas stuff went well and hope you get the ttc vibe back :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Skye, only 3 days to go :happydance::happydance:

Lava, not far off for you too :hugs::hugs:

jdonn hope all is going well for you - when do you go see the doc?

Dodger, hope you are looking after yourself :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asrey, praying, Carole, FFM, NS, Never, Pad, OMM :hugs::hugs::hugs: am sure to have missed someone :blush:

So I have been thrown a small lifeline. My BFF who is just about to start her 2nd IVF says that if they succeed then I can have any of their leftover eggs. I know this is a long shot but I am so grateful to both of them for the possibility. Obviously this will be a way down the line so if it happens it may not be until the end of the year but we'll see. :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> So I have been thrown a small lifeline. My BFF who is just about to start her 2nd IVF says that if they succeed then I can have any of their leftover eggs. I know this is a long shot but I am so grateful to both of them for the possibility. Obviously this will be a way down the line so if it happens it may not be until the end of the year but we'll see. :flower:

Flippin 'eck, that is absolutely amazing news! What an amazing BFF you have! Isn't it amazing how lifelines are thrown when we least expect them? I am so pleased for you and just knew that your journey was not over!

Hang on in there lovely, and who knows what the future may bring!?! 

Hope you're okay-how's the house painting coming on?

Lots of love and hugs to you, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> So I have been thrown a small lifeline. My BFF who is just about to start her 2nd IVF says that if they succeed then I can have any of their leftover eggs. I know this is a long shot but I am so grateful to both of them for the possibility. Obviously this will be a way down the line so if it happens it may not be until the end of the year but we'll see. :flower:
> 
> Flippin 'eck, that is absolutely amazing news! What an amazing BFF you have! Isn't it amazing how lifelines are thrown when we least expect them? I am so pleased for you and just knew that your journey was not over!
> 
> Hang on in there lovely, and who knows what the future may bring!?!
> 
> Hope you're okay-how's the house painting coming on?
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks honey, yes it is amazing, miracles can indeed happen!!

The decorating is going well. Although a funny thing happened. I was going to go to carpetright to get a quote for new kitchen lino. Then I gave it a bloody good clean and realised that it was actually OK :dohh::haha::haha::haha:

Just a bit more painting to do then I need to take lots of good photos and I'll try and sell it online myself first. I think purple asked where I was going to move to - well I am open to anywhere but I will start looking where I am (Ipswich) but as I want a renovation project at a good price I will keep looking until I find something perfect and sell my house first if I have to (and if I can!)

Hope you are good too hon, how was your NYE with your new sparkly dress?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Butterfly, such great news and what a BFF :friends: !! Wow!
Dwirgi, this might sound totally stupid but gotta love your "flippin'ecks" I've only heard people using that phrase on tv-shows (emmerdale etc) and now I've learned how to write it also - thanks to you :rofl:
You always learn something new, useless or useful :winkwink:

I have a problem, my dh has a day off on thursday and I suggested him to take SA to the clinic. And he was like "yeah could do" (whatta....!!) I was so surprised him to be that way. But the problem is which I realised later that we should not have sex within 3-4 days before the test..AND my ovulation is coming!! Prob today or tomorrow..crap. And the last time we bd was sunday, those swimmers prob do not survive so long.. I wouldn't want to miss this, but it hasn't happened in 15 months why would it happen now. I dunno :shrug: he does have days off also in early feb, so that's when he could do it also..


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - that is the nicest thing ever - wow, your friend is lovely!! I hope she gets her BFP and that there are lots of eggies left over that need a loving mommy!

Asry - I can see your dilemna! I know if it were me I would always be thinking "what if" if we didn't get the dtd timing in......However, I am not planning on having any treatment etc so when you consider you might get some answers from the SA test - a month doesn't seem too long to wait (if you ee what I mean) would your DH's days off in feb be at a different time for predicted Ov??


----------



## Asryellah

Yes next time he's off will be after my O-time.. I dunno, I guess I'll go with the flow if it feels like :sex: tonight then thats good, if not then ->SA..
I really need not to make this an issue :dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Butterfly, that is an **amazing** offer - what a blessing of a friend!! :cloud9:

Asryellah, I know it's hard to skip a month, but if I were you I'd have him do the SA this week. You've been at this for a long time now, and you've put yourself through 5 rounds of clomid, and if his SA is bad it might have all been wasted time... you'll never know until he gets that done. (Unless he's already had one some time ago and I've just forgotten that info, which is entirely possible in my pre-caffeinated state this morning! :sleep: )

AFM, today I "get" to call the hospital back to follow up on the lovely letter they sent me... when we got home from Christmas I had a message on the machine from an administrator apologizing and asking to speak with me... I would leave it until after our Disney trip just so I don't feel punched around again before vacation, but if I wait another 10 days to call him back, that administrator might think this isn't important to me - and that couldn't be further from the truth....

Hope you all have a great day, ladies. :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

[/QUOTE]

Thanks honey, yes it is amazing, miracles can indeed happen!!

The decorating is going well. Although a funny thing happened. I was going to go to carpetright to get a quote for new kitchen lino. Then I gave it a bloody good clean and realised that it was actually OK :dohh::haha::haha::haha:

Just a bit more painting to do then I need to take lots of good photos and I'll try and sell it online myself first. I think purple asked where I was going to move to - well I am open to anywhere but I will start looking where I am (Ipswich) but as I want a renovation project at a good price I will keep looking until I find something perfect and sell my house first if I have to (and if I can!)

Hope you are good too hon, how was your NYE with your new sparkly dress?:hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

What a blessing that you don't have to buy a new lino! It all counts, as far as costs and hassle is concerned! There is a cottage that needs converting in this village, it is really run down, but in fab location, with castle pretty much next door! It's got masses of potential, as this is regarded as a 'sought after' location. Then we could be neighbours (I don't live in the castle, btw!). I loved doing my house up-it completely engrosses you, although having tenants in a house that you have lovingly restored isn't ideal, as I discovered this summer! My OH's house needs work too, but he has a head in the sand approach, which drives me mental, and I'm all paint charts and plaster floats.... Hope you find a project that you like, and that your house sells without difficulty!

NYE went really well, but I couldn't wear my new dress as it is low back, and I have a nasty 'break out' on my back-thanks DHEA, anytime, you're welcome! Think it's the DHEA-but it looks like an actual rash, so had to wear another dress, which was quite short so I didn't mind in the end! Had great fun in the pub, just old friends getting together, really. Did the Auld Lang's Syne bit in the street outside the pub at 12-luckily, my darling OH decided NOT to moon passing cars this year, which is always a bonus, I find!!!! Although he DID insist on stripping into his Arsenal kit at 11.50pm, as per tradition. I kid you not. Yes, well, I believe the expression is: crackers!

I'm still full of cold and now officially off work-have a squeaky voice and all the usual symptoms. Can't imagine I'll be in tomorrow either, but I am going to go to acupuncture this afternoon, as she may help in clearing my congested self!! 

Will you be seeing your BF this month, or has that finished now? How do you feel about all of this? It's heart wrenching isn't it? And to have a finite window when it would statistically take longer to conceive anyway, is not easy, I can well imagine. My OH's ex is 50 this month (she is two years older than him) and has a 3 year old boy-which means she conceived at 46. I tell you, she bloody would :growlmad:. Grrrrr. But, it just shows not to give up. :thumbup: 

Anyway, muchos love to you and good luck with the house prep!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Yes next time he's off will be after my O-time.. I dunno, I guess I'll go with the flow if it feels like :sex: tonight then thats good, if not then ->SA..
> I really need not to make this an issue :dohh:

I completely agree with HA's reasoning-go for the SA results, as you have to know what the state of play is with his swimmers. And one month off won't make that much difference anyway. You can have loads of you know what after he has given his sample, anyway, some loose straggler might fancy a nosey up into foreign territory, who knows.....

So, my advice, like HA, have him do the SA test this Thursday!

Good luck, Ax


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, today I "get" to call the hospital back to follow up on the lovely letter they sent me... when we got home from Christmas I had a message on the machine from an administrator apologizing and asking to speak with me... I would leave it until after our Disney trip just so I don't feel punched around again before vacation, but if I wait another 10 days to call him back, that administrator might think this isn't important to me - and that couldn't be further from the truth....
> 
> Hope you all have a great day, ladies. :flower:

HA-good luck with the call. I think it is a good idea to get it out of the way before you go to Disney, so that it's all done and dusted, rather than on your mind. I know that you will tell them exactly how you feel and I hope that they are compassionate in their response to you. *******s. 

Anyway, Happy New Year to you and let's bring these BFPs on, honey!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

What's going on with B&B-I wrote a word which sounds like 'bar stewards' in my post to HA and it's been censored by a higher being!! 

Ooooo-Big Brother is alive and kicking in 2012!
:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi - Ooh you will have to send me the link to that place if it is on rightmove or something although I swore I wouldn't look until I sold mine :haha::haha:

NYE sounds a bit like mine just down the pub but fun and glad your OH did not moon at anyone :haha::haha:

I will likely see the ex from time to time as we are friends and I am not sure what will happen now. It was the last try last month but like you say I can't help feeling it would happen if I had an infinite time to try :shrug:

Problem is if i see him in my fertile time then... :dohh: (he is not one to turn down :sex: if he is not in a relationship :haha::haha:)

Anyway, we will see!

Hope you feel better soon.

HA - yes, I know what you mean, if you don't make that call now then they might think wrongly so you need to do it - I hope that they feel suitably chastised although really there is nothing they can do to put right what they did :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - yes, I think I agree with the other ladies and to go with the SA now, you don't know what might happen next month to change your plans so it would be better to get this sorted as soon as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> What's going on with B&B-I wrote a word which sounds like 'bar stewards' in my post to HA and it's been censored by a higher being!!
> 
> Ooooo-Big Brother is alive and kicking in 2012!
> :wacko:

:rofl: :rofl: Maybe "bar stewards" needs to become our new code word!! :rofl: :rofl:

I've seen the **** type of censoring on here before... I'm not sure which words trigger it, though. That's why I'll usually replace one f*cking letter of my choice words with an asterisk. :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, I just got off the phone with the hospital administrator....

Good news is he handled it very well. He was very compassionate, extremely apologetic, and very proactive. He's done a lot of digging to figure out how and why I wound up on the "new parent mailing list" as he called it, and he's already taken steps to ensure I don't receive any future mailings and added a second level of cross-checking to ensure other pregnancy loss parents don't wind up on this mailing list. They've had this program of offering new parents a free first aid kit for 18 months, and I am apparently the first person this has happened to - he was very grateful that I complained so that they can take steps to prevent it from happening to someone else.

Bad news is, I wound up on the hospital's new parent list when they bought my info from one of the 3 credit reporting agencies, that I am somehow on THEIR new parent list - which means the credit agency has already sold my info as a new parent to God knows how many other companies, and I can expect similar mailings from God knows how many other companies. Hospital guy told me who to call at the credit agency to get on their list of do-not-sell-my-info people (he can't do that for me, I have to remove my own name for privacy reasons). The million dollar question is, how in the hell did one of the credit reporting agencies get the notion that I am a new parent?? Hospital guy said it usually happens in one of two ways - when a person registers on a website or at a store (like starting a baby registry), or when a person's insurance adds new records of some sort of childbirth-type event in that person's health history and apparently the birth of a new child gets reported to the credit agencies. Here's the thing - neither of those two things happened. I haven't registered on any baby website since my first pregnancy almost three years ago (except this one, but this one didn't ask my address or anything else). And there's no way my health insurance should have record of a new baby in our family.

So now I have to call the credit agencies and deal with them, making sure I am removed from all lists. Even worse, I have to call my insurance company and find out why and how they apparently have record of some sort of new child info on us. 

But this is like putting a band-aid on a severed arm - my info is already out there, and there's no shutting Pandora's box. One company sells their mailing list to another, and so on and so on. It is inevitable; I am going to get more new-parent-mailings from other companies. 

I'm just drained all over again, thinking about it. 

I will follow up with a letter to the hospital admin guy - since talking to him, I've already had a few thoughts about some other changes I'd like to see happen (like make it easier to get off the hospital's mailing list - I had to DIG online for 30 min before finding a number to call that wasn't the ask-a-nurse hotline or some clueless switchboard operator). But I think that will have to wait until post-Disney trip - I can only handle so much in one day. 

:sadangel:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG HA that is unbelievable. I can't believe that any agencies have any kind of right to sell that information on to anyone whether it is true or not. I am gobsmacked :shrug::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ahhhh!! There are so many pages since I last popped on here! Thank you so much to all the ladies who asked about me. I'm coping. Getting a little better with each day that passes, though I have moments that hit me like a ton of bricks. I've spent the last nearly 2 weeks now spotting and yesterday/this morning it elevated up to light flow. I'm hoping that means that my body is getting rid of the last of what it needs to for my hCG levels to drop back down to normal so we can work on getting me pregnant again. I'll find out what my numbers were from Fridays blood test today and I have to go have more blood drawn as well. Hopefully both of those will start showing decreased levels of hCG.

I start classes on Monday and since I haven't been back to school for over 10 years, I'm actually really excited about that! I got all my books and supplies yesterday, my work schedule is set, and I'm ready to go! :thumbup:

HA - *hugs* I'm so so so sorry that you have to go through all of this. It's just hopelessly cruel that you somehow got on those lists and I know it's against the odds but I'm really hoping that you don't get anymore mail. I hate the fact that businesses that I work with can sell my information without my permission. It just plain sucks and isn't right or fair. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - I agree with the other ladies. I'd go for the SA and skip a month if needed. I was pretty anxious to know as many aspects of anything that I/DH needed to work on as I could as soon as possible. 

Butterfly - that is truly an amazing offer! Such a wonderful friend! :hugs: 

Dwrgi - Sounds like you had a great new years! I'm glad you had fun despite the rash or breakout or whatever it was. Sorry you aren't feeling well though... I hope the acupuncture works and clears it up for you!

I know there are a ton of other ladies that I'm missing in this post - like purple - and I'm sending you all *hugs* and bfp wishes for 2012! I'll try to keep up better with what's going on in this thread.


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with the hospital administrator....
> 
> Good news is he handled it very well. He was very compassionate, extremely apologetic, and very proactive. He's done a lot of digging to figure out how and why I wound up on the "new parent mailing list" as he called it, and he's already taken steps to ensure I don't receive any future mailings and added a second level of cross-checking to ensure other pregnancy loss parents don't wind up on this mailing list. They've had this program of offering new parents a free first aid kit for 18 months, and I am apparently the first person this has happened to - he was very grateful that I complained so that they can take steps to prevent it from happening to someone else.
> 
> Bad news is, I wound up on the hospital's new parent list when they bought my info from one of the 3 credit reporting agencies, that I am somehow on THEIR new parent list - which means the credit agency has already sold my info as a new parent to God knows how many other companies, and I can expect similar mailings from God knows how many other companies. Hospital guy told me who to call at the credit agency to get on their list of do-not-sell-my-info people (he can't do that for me, I have to remove my own name for privacy reasons). The million dollar question is, how in the hell did one of the credit reporting agencies get the notion that I am a new parent?? Hospital guy said it usually happens in one of two ways - when a person registers on a website or at a store (like starting a baby registry), or when a person's insurance adds new records of some sort of childbirth-type event in that person's health history and apparently the birth of a new child gets reported to the credit agencies. Here's the thing - neither of those two things happened. I haven't registered on any baby website since my first pregnancy almost three years ago (except this one, but this one didn't ask my address or anything else). And there's no way my health insurance should have record of a new baby in our family.
> 
> So now I have to call the credit agencies and deal with them, making sure I am removed from all lists. Even worse, I have to call my insurance company and find out why and how they apparently have record of some sort of new child info on us.
> 
> But this is like putting a band-aid on a severed arm - my info is already out there, and there's no shutting Pandora's box. One company sells their mailing list to another, and so on and so on. It is inevitable; I am going to get more new-parent-mailings from other companies.
> 
> I'm just drained all over again, thinking about it.
> 
> I will follow up with a letter to the hospital admin guy - since talking to him, I've already had a few thoughts about some other changes I'd like to see happen (like make it easier to get off the hospital's mailing list - I had to DIG online for 30 min before finding a number to call that wasn't the ask-a-nurse hotline or some clueless switchboard operator). But I think that will have to wait until post-Disney trip - I can only handle so much in one day.
> 
> :sadangel:

This is really the pits HA-so frustrating, and so soul destroying that you have to go to the hassle of having to communicate with other agencies. Is there a way of blocking the mail from actually getting to your house? But then, you could also be blocking genuine mail. What a bar steward!!!

At least the guy sounded helpful. Thinking of you, hun.

Btw, how's your DH these days? Is he feeling any better? I'm sending big :hugs: to you both!
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Where the flippin' 'eck is Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye??????

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dwrgi said:


> Where the flippin' 'eck is Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye??????
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Could she maybe be giving birth? I know it's still a bit early, but she was at what, 37 weeks by now?


----------



## Dwrgi

dodgercpkl said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Where the flippin' 'eck is Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye??????
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Could she maybe be giving birth? I know it's still a bit early, but she was at what, 37 weeks by now?Click to expand...

I know, that has occurred to me, as she hasn't been in touch since Xmas Day. I really hope that all is okay with her. I might text her later, as I have her number, but didn't want to be pushy....


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah i think she was booked in for a cs on the 5th so maybe she is just getting everything ready for Shirin :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

I wondered that abot Skye myself Dwrgi. I even snuck over to the Graduates thread (and I hate to be nosey over there) but couldn't see a recent post from her. If you do hear from her, give her my love xx (and some for you too)

HA - That's just shitty that companies can do that and sell on information about you. Im so sorry youve had to go through all that :hugs: but anyway - now just concentrate on enjoying Disney!!


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - Ohh it's very exciting looking a new homes! DH and I have been looking at rightmove, they are some lovely places near us which we are really interested in. we are thinking about getting an estate agent round to value ours!

Dodger - glad you are still with us :hugs: I think it's quite normal to have that "ton of bricks" feeling....at least I did (and I think Im normal-ish) Id feel fine for days then something (or nothing) would set me off and Id have a meltdown. It does get easier though big :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Twinks - how are you doing hun?? I hope you're ok. Big :hugs:

never - Im still stalking - not long till scan time :hugs:

and big :hugs: to Omm, Pad, FM, Madeline, Sunny, lava, titi, Carol and Northstar (and anyone Ive forgotten - sorry)

afm - I went to Boots (its a chemist for the non-uk ladies) and found "Concieve plus" see https://www.conceiveplus.com/ so I got some to try (it looks a bit like pre-seed) anything is worth a try (and try we did :haha: I had a half day today and DH finished early as he was so quiet at work :blush: still poas and doing "bathroom science" with the cbfm, so fingers crossed xx


----------



## purplelou

see I KNEW I'd forgotten someone - Missy (Im sorry - it's not you , Im just a complete div!) how are you?? are you all settled back in your own home now?? big :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Have a look at this girls! Particularly useful for those thinking of IVF, although it says that it may take 18 months-2 years before it will be used.... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-16395550


----------



## dodgercpkl

You did much better then I did Purple! I missed a ton of people and I feel bad about that.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Have a look at this girls! Particulalry useful for those thinking of IVF, although it says that it may take 18 months-2 years before it will be used....
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-16395550

Interesting stuff. It also had some good links to other helpful articles... I particularly liked this one with news that stress does not affect pregnancy rates in women using assisted conception: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12567103

One more bit of ammo in our arsenal for when a$$holes tell us to "just relax!" :gun:


----------



## Dwrgi

Skye's had little Shirin this afternoon at 3 pm! Mum and babs are doing well, although mummy is very tired! 

So, wait there everybody:

CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR VERY DEAR FRIEND SKYE AND WELCOME BABY SHIRIN TO THE WORLD!!!

We all love you very much already!!

:pink::pink::pink::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

And this goes out to Skye-
:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY! So glad I was right and even more glad you got in touch with her! Congrats Skye and baby Shirin - WELCOME!


----------



## missyt

Butterfly, I think thats wonderful news your BFF will be a donor if you come to that decision. Its a good thing to have options.

Dwrgi, sounds like you had a wonderful NYE. Thanks for the update about skye.

HA, I can't believe those crappy credit reporting agencies. How the heck could they have got your information all mixed up like that? I swear, nothing is private anymore. I hope you can go to Disney and not think about any of this and just have fun.

Purple, I hope you are doing well.

Asyrella, the timing of ovulation and TTC is so frustrating. I was reading a book by Zita West and it says to DTD at least 3 times a week because men need to flush the old sperm out. Makes me wonder if the waiting 3 days before an SA really makes a difference. 

Dodger, its good that you have something to take your mind off of TTC.

Skye, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for you, mama!

AFM, not much going on. DH is on work travel until Thursday. I'm just relaxing at home with my furbabies. I did some yoga and qigong and probably going to curl up with a book soon. Its freezing out here!


----------



## Asryellah

First of all, congratulations to Skye and your family :wohoo: awesome news

Thanks to HA and Dwirgi for news flash! I hate people telling me about don't stress, it'll come when you stop fussing about it. Yeah right :finger:

Thank you all lovely and *wise* women for your advises :flower:. 

I think this cycle is doomed, and I'm sooooo pissed :growlmad: well yesterday I asked if he's taking thursday off and doing SA. He said he'll go to work if supplyer brings some stuff to site. Ok, then I thought allright lets have sex later on. Well then suprise he got sick and got feverish in the evening. And we didn't have sex, ofcourse I suggested anyway. I'm so pissed :grr: I know when your sick last thing you wanna do is :sex: but I know I WOULD do the deed unless half dead, it's a baby we're trying here hello!!! AND I'm ovulating!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got + yesterday on opk and having pains now. But hey, nothing I can do but be totally pissed off. F*ck. 
Sorry about this, needed to flood somewhere.

*edit* and he is staying home today for sick leave..wonder if he's on sick leave tomorrow if he'd take the SA to clininc. Probably NOT. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Oh Dwrgi - thank you for letting us know -

Congratulations Skye:baby::baby::baby::pink::pink:
:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
and welcome baby Shirin :D


----------



## purplelou

Asryellah - big :hugs: men can be very frustrating!


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> First of all, congratulations to Skye and your family :wohoo: awesome news
> 
> Thanks to HA and Dwirgi for news flash! I hate people telling me about don't stress, it'll come when you stop fussing about it. Yeah right :finger:
> 
> Thank you all lovely and *wise* women for your advises :flower:.
> 
> I think this cycle is doomed, and I'm sooooo pissed :growlmad: well yesterday I asked if he's taking thursday off and doing SA. He said he'll go to work if supplyer brings some stuff to site. Ok, then I thought allright lets have sex later on. Well then suprise he got sick and got feverish in the evening. And we didn't have sex, ofcourse I suggested anyway. I'm so pissed :grr: I know when your sick last thing you wanna do is :sex: but I know I WOULD do the deed unless half dead, it's a baby we're trying here hello!!! AND I'm ovulating!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got + yesterday on opk and having pains now. But hey, nothing I can do but be totally pissed off. F*ck.
> Sorry about this, needed to flood somewhere.
> 
> *edit* and he is staying home today for sick leave..wonder if he's on sick leave tomorrow if he'd take the SA to clininc. Probably NOT. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Asryellah, this is all too familiar, and a recurring theme on here from time to time. You have got to speak to him about it, tell him exactly what is going on with your ovulation, that there is a limited window of opportunity, yada yada. You may have to make him confront what he is afraid of doing-the possibility that there is an issue with his sperm, and perhaps this is what his main issue. But, time to be a man now, and he must face up to the situation. It's incredibly frustrating situation. Reassure him that it's just elimination tests at this stage, there is no finger being pointed at him, etc. 

At least if you didn't DTD, let's hope that he can be persuaded to take his sample in tomorrow. I'm thinking of you and know your pain!

Take care and try not to stress about it-it just breeds resentment. I read once that there is no problem that can't be solved with a good conversation!

Good luck!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Asyrellah, it may be for the best if he doesn't take his SA to the clinic while he is sick. I've read in several places that when a man is sick, especially with a fever, his sperm can be off. I know you are frustrated and want to get this over with as soon as possible but maybe it should wait until he gets better.


----------



## padbrat

Massive Congratulations to Skye! Well done hun!!! Welcome to the world Baby Girl!!!:kiss::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

missyt said:


> Dodger, its good that you have something to take your mind off of TTC.
> 
> AFM, not much going on. DH is on work travel until Thursday. I'm just relaxing at home with my furbabies. I did some yoga and qigong and probably going to curl up with a book soon. Its freezing out here!

Curling up with a book sounds so good... I hope you had a good night!

I'm not sure if the distraction is working very well right now. I've been pretty mopey both yesterday and today. I got my latest numbers back and it's only dropped to 149 and that just depressed me all over again as did the request for me to go have another blood test on friday. :(



Asryellah said:


> I think this cycle is doomed, and I'm sooooo pissed :growlmad: well yesterday I asked if he's taking thursday off and doing SA. He said he'll go to work if supplyer brings some stuff to site. Ok, then I thought allright lets have sex later on. Well then suprise he got sick and got feverish in the evening. And we didn't have sex, ofcourse I suggested anyway. I'm so pissed :grr: I know when your sick last thing you wanna do is :sex: but I know I WOULD do the deed unless half dead, it's a baby we're trying here hello!!! AND I'm ovulating!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got + yesterday on opk and having pains now. But hey, nothing I can do but be totally pissed off. F*ck.
> Sorry about this, needed to flood somewhere.
> 
> *edit* and he is staying home today for sick leave..wonder if he's on sick leave tomorrow if he'd take the SA to clininc. Probably NOT. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*hugs* I'd do like some of the other ladies have suggested and have a serious heart to heart with him about the bare facts of women's limited days of fertility. As for the SA though, I think Missy is spot on with telling you to wait despite how frustrating it is to have to push off something that's planned. 



missyt said:


> Asyrellah, it may be for the best if he doesn't take his SA to the clinic while he is sick. I've read in several places that when a man is sick, especially with a fever, his sperm can be off. I know you are frustrated and want to get this over with as soon as possible but maybe it should wait until he gets better.

Totally agree. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi, a few pages ago you asked how my DH is doing and I forgot to answer... the last few weeks he's been doing really well, actually - travel and Christmas fun and now the Disney trip have been really good distractions for him. Church on Christmas Eve was awful - I thought he was going to rip a hymnal apart he was gripping it so tightly, and he almost got up and left during the sermon - but the rest of Christmastime went better than either one of us had expected it to. We talked about his mood tonight, and he agreed he's felt pretty good the last two weeks with all the activity going on, but we both expect his mood to fall again after we get home from Disney. He's going to keep his appt with the dr, which isn't until Feb 6, fully anticipating that drop in mood. And he's still keeping a daily chart of how he feels, on a scale of 1 to 5... it's so funny - I journal, and make little notes on my calendar whether each day was a good day or a bad day (because when I see too many bad days in a row, I know something's up that I need to deal with... otherwise it's too easy to tell myself that I've been fine all along), but he's an engineer so he had to make a graph out of his! :haha: Anyway, he's hanging in there. Thanks for asking. :kiss:

Dodger, I am so sorry this is dragging on - it really makes it hard to start healing. :hugs::hugs::hugs: How often are they checking your blood? I hope now that it's in the 100s it won't be for too much longer. You have every right to feel mopey, don't try and fight it or distract yourself from it - you love your baby, you were filled with hope and excitement for it, and losing it is devastating... it takes a long time to start to feel better. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just allow yourself to take as long as you need, to feel sad for as long as you feel sad - give yourself the permission to grieve. There are no "shoulds". :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, we're leaving for Disney tomorrow! :happydance: I'll lurk when I can, or at least catch up when I get home, but I doubt I'll post much at all for the next week - one thing that's not so "magical" about Disney is that they don't have free wifi! :growlmad: (And because I'm a luddite, I don't have a smart phone where I could post even without internet access. :haha:) I hope you all have a lovely week... I'll sprinkle :dust: like Tinkerbell when I get back!!

Love you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

HA I hope you have a great trip to Disney :happydance: travelling is such fun and great because it takes your mind off from all this everyday things we need to deal with :hugs:

Well, situation here is now that he is still sick, stayed home today and won't be doing SA. And as you said prob. better if fever kills his :spermy: he did promise on doing it when he's off work early feb. REALLY wish then he'll go through with it then. But I do feel better now, and we did end up having lovely evening yesterday :blush:

Sending some good thoughts and :dust: to you all lovely ladies :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

HA,
Thanks for the post about your DH. I'm glad the holidays have cheered him a bit. Your comment that he's an engineer and needs to make a graph out of his "journaling" made me laugh out loud b/c as an accountant/finance guy, my husband is exactly the same way! Have a wonderful trip to Disney!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello all u lovely ladies. I know, I disappeared again, just needed a break. I was feeling so low. Dh and I are still waiting to start IVF. We are actually selling our condo and buying a house. We have equity, so that is how we are going to pay for our fertility treatments....so pretty much feel in limbo....but I missed you all soooooo much. I know I promised last time I would catch up but I promise, I will.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Wishing you all a Happy New Year.

CONGRATULATIONS SKYE:pink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome back luv, I wondered where you'd got to! Hope you're okay? Great that you are in a financial situation to go ahead with IVF-the sooner you start, the better you will feel, I promise. The worst thing about IVF is thinking about it! Honestly! So, I hope you can start your treatment soon! Big :hugs: to you, hun! xx

HA-so glad that your DH is feeling better and I'm glad that the Xmas festivities has kept his mind off everything. February 6th will be here before you know it, and I'm sure he will get a lot from the meeting. Have a great trip to Disney, and I hope that you really enjoy catching up with all your family. Will be thinking of you, lots of love, Axxx

Asry, I'm glad that you and your OH had a great evening-it's not good to have tension, but TTC brings a lot of tension of its own, so what you're going through is completely normal. Hope your OH feels better soon and big :hugs: to you!

Hello to everybody!!! I heard from Skye last night-she is very sore, but the excitement of being with Shirin makes up for that. She sent me a pic, and little Shirin is GORGEOUS! So, big :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: to Skye and Shirin! When I joined this thread, Skye was going through the IVF that brought Shirin, so it's a really weird feeling to know that she is finally here. Exciting to remember how Skye felt at the time. It will be the same when you, Laura, have Lily and Liam as I remember how doubtful you were that the IUI had been a success, and how you were filled with thoughts about ever being a mother!! And look what happened!! Amazing! Anyway, big :hugs::hugs: to you all, and let's make 2012 the year of BFPs and little :blue: and :pink: 

AFM-I've got lots of spots so I think that's the DHEA telling me that I'm ovulating. I've run out of ov sticks, but as I have the facial breakouts and ov pains to indicate ovulation, I'm going to go without and try and save some money!!! Me and OH have DTD every two days since day 7 (am getting in early, as last month's cycle was only 26 days long) and fingers crossed that magical things are taking place! 

Alas, I've run out of DHEA and ordered some more on NY Day-my last full day was yesterday, so I hope the new batch arrives soon. My fault for not being more pro-active. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Anyway, love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

HA - Im so glad you DH is feeling better, and your comment about his Graph made me laugh, my DH is involved in a lot of Graphics at work, so would exactly the same!

I hope you have a wonderful time in Disney, please give Mickey mouse a hug from me when you see him :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I hope that dhea arrives soon, the post seems to be back on track here after Christmas so hopefully it won't be long. Im with you on the dtd every other day, that's our plan for the month, until the temp rises (or we both collapse lol!) and hope that January is a Great month for us all!!

Asry - It is very frustrating to have to wait for stuff in this journey, but 1 month in the scheme of things, especially when you have been trying a while, isn't a huge deal (althoughI understand that it feels like it) big :hugs: 

Luv - welcome back :hugs: I wondered where you were, but can completely understand needing time away xx, good news about your equity and also IVF. when do you think you'll be planing for treatments?? I think it's going to be the IVF thread in the next few months, around here.


----------



## vicky7437

It WILL happen...
I am new here but I lurked this forum for so long and after a YEAR of tears and anger and you name it we did it we GOT pregnant at 38!!!

My doc never gave up on me and he said it doesn't matter if a woman is 28 38 or 40 as long as she is ovulating...

I swore if it happened to me I would enter these forums and give up hope to all ladies.
It's going to happen.Don't give up ...I almost did...
baby poweder to all ladies!!!:baby:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies, I hadn't forgotten everyone else - I just went for lunch (healthy tuna salad - yum! although Id rather have a big sandwich!!) 

Missy - how are you feeling now the Christmas period is over?? you sounded quite good during that time, I hope you are still feeling it! 

Twinkle - big :hugs: how are you doing??

Dodger - im keeping everything crossed for you that the next bloods will be better than the last, so you can some light at the end of this tunnell :hugs:

Butterfly - Ipswich is a lovely area, my parents have just moved from near there and used to go shopping etc in Ipswitch or Norwich all the time. good luck with house selling/hunting, DH is glued to Rightmove at the mo!!

lava - I just read your ticker and saw you only have 36 days to go - it seems like the time has flown! although Im sure for you it hasn't. have you finally finished working now?

skye - again congrats. can't wait to see some pics of little Shirin! :hugs:

Omm and Pad - can't forget you ladies, big :hugs:

and to any lurkers, titi, carole, FM, Sunny, madelaine - big loves - hope you are all well? (and anyone Im forgetting)


----------



## KISKA777

Hello ladies,
I would like to join in if I may... I am 36, TTC on my own - no significant other, but I so want a child. So, i would like to be a aprt of the group for reassurance...


----------



## missyt

Luvvie!!!!!!!!!! So glad to see you back! I was wondering how you were!

HA, have a great time in Disney!

Dwrgi, I do hope you get pg before you IVF!!!

Hi purple, I'm doing alot better. I decided to change my attitude for the new year.

Hello to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Kiska - and welcome to the thread :) I hope your stay here is short. the ladies here are fab!! :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all, still here but lurking as AF is due very soon

Skye - fab news - welcome Shirin, can't wait to see photos!!

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## anorak

Hi, KISKA777. I wish you all the luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Asryellah

Vicky thanks for your post! It's always great to read success stories, it gives us hope. Congrats on your pregnancy :flower:

And Kiska, welcome! You will totally fall for these ladies :friends:, I have and haven't been here long..and can't seem to stay away..:haha:


----------



## twist5

Hi Vicky. Thanks for sharing your story. I've been lurking on these boards as well. I'm coming up to 37 and TTC for nearly 2 years (2 mc :cry: ). Starting to feel old but there are lots getting pregnant who are older than me so am still hopeful. I'm currently obsessed with TTC and 2WW so looking to join group so can get support and support others. 

:dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Join us!!! We're ace!!

Sorry - seriously this is such a spportive group of ladies and you'd be very welcome! xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

purplelou said:


> Dodger - im keeping everything crossed for you that the next bloods will be better than the last, so you can some light at the end of this tunnell :hugs:

:hugs: Thank you! I've been bleeding harder, so maybe that's a good thing.... lol did I really just say that?



KISKA777 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I would like to join in if I may... I am 36, TTC on my own - no significant other, but I so want a child. So, i would like to be a aprt of the group for reassurance...

Welcome!


----------



## missyt

Welcome Kiska!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

twist5 said:


> Hi Vicky. Thanks for sharing your story. I've been lurking on these boards as well. I'm coming up to 37 and TTC for nearly 2 years (2 mc :cry: ). Starting to feel old but there are lots getting pregnant who are older than me so am still hopeful. I'm currently obsessed with TTC and 2WW so looking to join group so can get support and support others.
> 
> :dust:

My story is pretty similar to yours. I'll be 37 this summer and am getting closer and closer to that 2 year mark of trying. We just had our first miscarriage. Hopefully your next bfp will come soon and be a very sticky one!! :)


----------



## missyt

Ladies, I really need your advice. I've been having a heck of a time trying to find a counselor in my area. I called 3 and never got a call back. I found one that I liked but they could only take me in the middle of the afternoon and it was a bit of a drive. Well I finally found one that could take me on Fridays. I set up the appointment 2 weeks ago. My first session was going to be tomorrow. She just called and had to reschedule until next week and said btw, I'm pregnant. I'm not sure if that will bother you or not. I'm really trying not to freak out but I feel like I have a better chance of finding a pregnant counselor in my area (I live out in the country) than getting pregnant myself. WTH????? Do you think I should go or just find a new one? The one thing she did say was that she had troubles conceiving too and was about to do IVF and got pregnant naturally. I don't have a problem being around people that I know had a hard time but I don't know if I'd feel comfortable pouring my heart out to her. I just don't know what to do and needed all of your advice.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh honey! I know that's got to be tough, but maybe talking to her and hearing of her struggles will help a bit? I know this isn't at all the same and I'm not in the same position as you, but it gave me a sense of comfort when I found out that other friends and co-workers had troubles conceiving as well. I don't know what advice to tell you, but if you are struggling with it, maybe it _would_ be better to either hold off for a bit or search for another counselor. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi to all my lovelys! Last night, I started trying to catch up and see everything have missed. I got to pg. 904...will continue on tonight!:coffee:

HappyAuntie- those buttholes at the hospital sending you that-omg! I am so sorry!!! I would have been mortified.:hugs::hugs:
Sounds like you are going to Disneyland- Have fun!
My dh cousin who has 3 children sent me an event invite on FB in oct. for breast feeding event to fight breast cancer. I do support causes for breast cancer but to send me that knowing I have never had a child?:cry::cry::cry:

Dwrgi- Hi hun- you are always so kind. Sending lots of sticky dust. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Purple- It was a v. hard decision to sell the condo. We had done a full upgrade about 5 yrs. ago. We love it here. It will be really sad to leave. Our health insurance only covers diagnostic testing but not one penny for any treatments. Last month my dh asked his HR if it was possible to do a rider policy for fertility and she said no. However, they will do one for weight loss surgery:wacko:
IVF is so expensive and our only solution was to sell. We want something a little bigger anyway and a nice yard. dh and I have been walking and eating better so when we do have access to the funds, we can start right away. I'm hoping we get an offer on the condo soon....hopefully can start ivf in the next few months! :flower: Are you going to do IVF?

Missy- my soul sister. missed u bunches. just read your post about the therapist. I wouldn't feel comfortable now that she is pregnant. Nothing against her but it's really hard to be around someone who is pg. True, she said she struggled but now she is pg and probably over the moon, as she should be. It might be hard on you to be around her now. Just my two cents.

AFM, my cousin just found out she is having a girl. This is her third child. I'm very happy for her. I won't lie, it is hard on me. I love her to pieces as she is only one year younger then me. Her posts on FB and pics of scans....I want that so much. Then last week another friend posted on FB that she was pg. 

I am really happy to let 2011 go and pray that 2012 is our year that we all get our wishes and dreams of having our own babies. love you all so much.

Hello- to the new ladies and the ladies who have joined while I was gone. It feels good to be back on here.:flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> Ladies, I really need your advice. I've been having a heck of a time trying to find a counselor in my area. I called 3 and never got a call back. I found one that I liked but they could only take me in the middle of the afternoon and it was a bit of a drive. Well I finally found one that could take me on Fridays. I set up the appointment 2 weeks ago. My first session was going to be tomorrow. She just called and had to reschedule until next week and said btw, I'm pregnant. I'm not sure if that will bother you or not. I'm really trying not to freak out but I feel like I have a better chance of finding a pregnant counselor in my area (I live out in the country) than getting pregnant myself. WTH????? Do you think I should go or just find a new one? The one thing she did say was that she had troubles conceiving too and was about to do IVF and got pregnant naturally. I don't have a problem being around people that I know had a hard time but I don't know if I'd feel comfortable pouring my heart out to her. I just don't know what to do and needed all of your advice.

I've replied in your Journal hun, xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Vikki and welcome to Kiska and Twist. 

As an aside, I just don't understand how people can lurk and not become part of the gang-join us so that we can all help each other!! 

:hugs: to you both,

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Ladies, been lurking a while and thought it was time to join in..the support and advice is so great!

I'm 35 and TTC #1 and currently in my first TWW, I've never experienced such a long week so far! Not much else to add I'm afraid..apart from keeping my FX'd for us all..

Anyway just wanted to say hi and will go lurk a little more! :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

PatTabs said:


> Hi Ladies, been lurking a while and thought it was time to join in..the support and advice is so great!
> 
> I'm 35 and TTC #1 and currently in my first TWW, I've never experienced such a long week so far! Not much else to add I'm afraid..apart from keeping my FX'd for us all..
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hi and will go lurk a little more! :blush:

Welcome PT! The TWW is the pits-but I guess the thing to do is not obsess over it and just carry on, business as normal. Hard, I know, but it's a survival mechanism! 

Good luck to you! May your journey with us be short and sweet! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Pat - wishing you a short & sweet stay here

Missyt - hmm that's a hard one - on one hand I agree that I'd find it really hard to talk about my worries to a councellor who was pregnant but would it be any easier talking to someone with children who had them really easily? I'm not sure - hope some of the others can be more helpful xx


----------



## missyt

Thanks ladies for all your advice. I've decided to go with another counselor. It kind of feels like a cruel joke. I just don't think I'd be able to express myself while staring at her bump.

Welcome PatTabs!


----------



## luvmydoggies

missyt said:


> Thanks ladies for all your advice. I've decided to go with another counselor. It kind of feels like a cruel joke. I just don't think I'd be able to express myself while staring at her bump.
> 
> Welcome PatTabs!

I support you 100%.:hugs::hugs: It would be really hard for me too.


----------



## purplelou

Welcome Pat and Twist :flower: hope your stay here is short and sweet!

Missy - Id agree with you and then whole idea of counselling is that you feel completely comfortable to talk about anything, so if trying to do that with a pregnant woman is distracting, then you wouldn't get the most out of it :hugs: I hope you find someone soon xxx


----------



## purplelou

Luv - I hope you find a buyer soon then so you can start your IVF journey, and that your new home is as lovely as your current one :hugs: we have decided no to IVF (or any other treatment) Im definetley not oppsosed to it for others, but it's not right for us. we would have difficulty anyway being accepted due to age, Im overweight (and we don't have funding for private treatment) so for now, we are just keeping our fingers crossed xx


----------



## purplelou

how is everyone else doing today??

big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Omm, Pad, FM, Dwrgi, (Im just loving your avatar!) Twinkle, HA (hope you have a fab holiday) Never, sunny, northstar, madelaine, keska, anorak, dodger, lava, Skye, Carole titi, manuiti :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and sorry If Ive forgotten you - Ive got Friday Brain!

Afm - cbfm shows "peak" today (which is good) so hopefully Ov is in the next few days and the eggy will be caught! 
My dad has his first hospital appointment with the new consultant on Monday afternoon, so it will be good to go and see what they have to say.
and DH is still looking a homes for sale on the www.


----------



## missyt

Luvvie, I'm so glad to hear from you my again, my soul sister, and I really hope you get your BFP in 2012!!!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

purplelou said:


> Luv - I hope you find a buyer soon then so you can start your IVF journey, and that your new home is as lovely as your current one :hugs: we have decided no to IVF (or any other treatment) Im definetley not oppsosed to it for others, but it's not right for us. we would have difficulty anyway being accepted due to age, Im overweight (and we don't have funding for private treatment) so for now, we are just keeping our fingers crossed xx

Thank you. Purple..u are so sweet and kind. I'm wishing you lot's of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I think 2012 is going to be our year!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## luvmydoggies

missyt said:


> Luvvie, I'm so glad to hear from you my again, my soul sister, and I really hope you get your BFP in 2012!!!!!!

Right back at u... I hope you will get your BFP in 2012.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prayingtogod

Asryellah said:


> Happy New Year Ladies :yipee:
> This is the year that will bring us BFP's !!!
> 
> Purplelou, we've been using preseed for last 6mo now, and it is good. I do have some ewcm but pre seed is still a good + to it. And it's not messy,well it depends on the user how much you put it. I don't use much, but totally love it - and dh also :winkwink: though he doesnt even know when I've used it. Sometimes I do it secretly and he's all whooaaa :winkwink::haha:
> 
> :hugs: to you all!!



Asryellah, 

I thought it was just my dh. I sometimes use it secretly and he is like whoa something was different. So hey we get double benefits from the preseed


----------



## prayingtogod

KISKA777 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I would like to join in if I may... I am 36, TTC on my own - no significant other, but I so want a child. So, i would like to be a aprt of the group for reassurance...



Welcome Kiska


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

I'm on day 23 of a 26 day cycle. I'm ready to go at it full swing again. I have another appointment with the RE next month. During my last set of tests everything was normal with my hubby and I. Hopefully we can find out something and ome up with a plan. I'm excited to be taking the next step.


----------



## Tinatin

I'm new to this site too. 35 (about to be 36 at the end of the month) and first month trying for first child. I'm already pretty aware of the dramatic irony that I spent my entire 20s and early 30s on birth control praying like hell I WOULDN'T get pregnant each month, haha.

Anyway, about 7 DPO now and fingers crossed. Hello to everyone :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Praying - I'll be rooting for you :hugs:

and welcome Tinatin :) the ladies here are fab!! I know what you mean about the complete irony that we spent all that effort NOT getting pregnant, only to have to try so hard now. I hope your stay here is short :flower:


----------



## Tinatin

purplelou said:


> Praying - I'll be rooting for you :hugs:
> 
> and welcome Tinatin :) the ladies here are fab!! I know what you mean about the complete irony that we spent all that effort NOT getting pregnant, only to have to try so hard now. I hope your stay here is short :flower:

Thanks so much! Everyone here seems more than wonderful, and I wish the same for you! Come on BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM, my temps have been dropping drastically between yesterday and today, and today marks the first time that they have dropped below the coverline and hit pre-pregnancy/pre-ovulation temps! So I'm taking that as a good sign that my body is heading towards normal again even if it's not quite there yet. Now to just get that first bfn again....


----------



## purplelou

everything is crossed for you Dodger :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi

New to the site today. I am 39 (40 in June) and hubby is a older at 53. Been trying since April 2011. I've had a scan and blood test and all looks OK. Can't get hubby to GP to test him so far!! Not sure he feels the time pressure I do and his mind set is more "what will be, will be". I'm more "if we are going to try, lets give it the best shot we can so we don't end up with any if only's"! 

Think I ovulated today so just atarting the TWW :coffee:


----------



## anorak

Tinatin said:


> I'm new to this site too. 35 (about to be 36 at the end of the month) and first month trying for first child. I'm already pretty aware of the dramatic irony that I spent my entire 20s and early 30s on birth control praying like hell I WOULDN'T get pregnant each month, haha.
> 
> Anyway, about 7 DPO now and fingers crossed. Hello to everyone :flower:

Sounds totally like me!


----------



## constancev18

Welcome to all the newbies!

I can never seem to get my mind straight about which threads I've posted what in. :dohh: After several date changes due to a late af, we're set for ER on 1/10 and xfer on 1/13. We're trying to relax and take it in stride.:flower:


----------



## Asryellah

Welcome Tinatin and Lady H :flower: LadyH, I've been struggeling with my oh also. Now he has finally promised to go to SA....we'll see. But good luck with that :thumbup: some men seem to need (too much) time to think and get their minds set on it. 

Praying, I really wish that the next step whatever it'll be will be the one to bring you :yellow: or hopefully you won't even need to go that far and plus will arrive on its own..I do pray for that also, a miracle plus. But also I'm SO ready to start really working on this, insemination is what my gyn has suggested next to try..

Now another cup of :coffee: and then doggy out for a long walk :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## lavalux

Luvmydoggies,
So good to.see you back! Hope you are well.

Welcome to the newbies. This is such a great thead.

Purple,
You always compose the most.thoughtful, sweet posts.

Hi Dwrgi/Amanda! Wish I could have a good cuddle with your sweet pups!

HA,
Hope Disney is relaxing & fun. Hopefully just what you & your DH need until his appt in Feb. to lift your spirits.

No news to report right now on my end ... just in the homestretch, on bedrest, still worried about Liam's growth issues. We will get ultrasound measurements and possibly a delivery date on Tuesday. Sorry if I'm not posting much. I'm still lurking so I can keep up with everyone.


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> No news to report right now on my end ... just in the homestretch, on bedrest, still worried about Liam's growth issues. We will get ultrasound measurements and possibly a delivery date on Tuesday. Sorry if I'm not posting much. I'm still lurking so I can keep up with everyone.

Hi Laura

Lovely to see you back! Glad that you're on the home stretch, but try not to worry about Liam. It is great that the medical professionals are keeping a close eye on the situation-let them worry about it! Try to stay strong for your little bbs when they arrive! I am thinking of you and sending you big :hugs:! 

Asry-hope that you get the SA soon, so you know what you're playing with, so to speak! Enjoy your walk! x

Welcome Constance, Anorak, Lady H, Tinatin, Kiska, ! Let's hope your stay is short and sweet! 

Hey Dodger, glad the results are falling. Am I right in saying that there is a popular belief that in the month after a mc, the woman is highly fertile??? My friend told me this, don't know if I believe it, but she got PG in the month after MC, and is now at 14 weeks-she'd been told this too, and had tried for 2 years before she got pregnant with the baby she went on to miscarry. Good luck with the DTD, if that's the case! Hope you're okay though? Sending :hugs: to you!

Purple, good luck with catching that egg! Am sending lots of positive thoughts your way!! Hope your father's appointment goes well and they give you some good news! Has your DH seen any properties that you like??? The web is lethal for that!! Good luck with the DTD, my friend! :hugs::hugs:

Missy-how are you feeling now hun? Have you managed to have a session with the hypnotherapist? Jo-CR (you may remember her from the summer, before she left B&B) had a few sessions with a hypnotherapist, and she found them helpful in relaxing. Will ask her how she's getting on, and feed back to you. Thinking of you sweetie, Axxxxxxxxxx

Luv-how's your weekend? Hope you're having a nice time. :hugs:

Butterfly, how are things with you? How are you getting on with the painting? Am thinking of you and sending lots of love, Axxxx

Twinkle, where are you at? Hope you're okay? Sending bug :hugs: to you!

North Star, did you say that you had to miss this month as hubby was away???? I can't remember where you're at. Hope you're okay? xxx

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye!!! How are you my sweet? Thinking of you! Love to you and baby Shirin!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Manuiti, Pad, Nikki, Carole, Never, HA, FM, OMM, Madeline= :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

AFM, well girls, I've got confirmation that ICSI 2 will be next month, with egg collection scheduled for week beginning Feb 20th, so probably start stimming around and about Feb 5th ish, less than a month away. Aaaaarggghhhh. I have asked to use Pregnyl this time, as my trigger shot, rather than Ovitrelle. I hope this yields more eggs for me. 

Blooming new batch of DHEA still hasn't arrived, and I'm now on third full day without it. Beginning to panic but hoping that missing a few days won't make a huge difference, considering I've been taking it since beginning of Sept. Spent a small fortune yesterday on vits in Superdrug (thanks for the tip, Purple-I also got vit B6, omega 3, 6 & 9 and vit E on BOGOF which I was really pleased with. You saved me loads! :thumbup:) and Holland & Barrett. 

Don't know how I feel about the new ICSI. I'm glad that I'm doing it as nothing else is working, but I have got to get my head around the potential failure of it and don't know how to do that, as I was completely bereft last time. It's a month of thinking conception non stop, completely intense, and then when it's over and you get a BFN, or non-fertilization like with me, you feel completely overwhelmed with failure and lost hope. It's a rollercoaster of emotions. But, you've got to be in it to win it, right???!!

Also, wanted to ask, I have THE worst rash/acne on my back. Doc reckons it's down to the DHEA but why my back??? Or, could it be any of the vitamins?? Or am I just allergic to the M&S vest I bought and haven't taken off, well, almost...... All I know is that it looks dreadful and feels really itchy. Any ideas?????? (Update-I think this may be due to the COQ10 that I'm taking... or C**K like some mischievous ones have called it(fnarr fnarr!!! Read on another thread that it caused acne, and it coincides wit when I quadrupled my dose. Grrr.).

Anyway, enough of my rantings!

Purple-the avatar is me and my OH feeding some starving abandoned ponies that live on the common land behind the village. It was taken last Christmas Eve (2010) when they were unable to access any grass as the snow had completely compacted. A local farmer donated some hay and me, OH and one other volunteer went and found some of the animals and gave them the hay. They were extremely tame and very happy to see some food!! Alas, I lost the car keys minutes later, OH went ballistic as we were due to head to Pembs to see my parents for Xmas, and there was no hope of finding them, or so we thought. After a frantic search we found them by pure chance by the back of the car. Big phew!!!!!!!!

Love to you all, and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to each and every one of us!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Praying-it will be good to have a plan! Good luck with your next step. x


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome to the newbies, I hope you all get your BFPs as soon as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - I am very excited that you have got the date for your ICSI. Hopefully this time you will get a bunch of fertilised eggs. This second one should be much better as they can learn from the last one. I get that you are afraid of the possibly failure but like you say you have to be in it and you have done all you can to get those eggs in tip top shape :thumbup: I think missing a few days of DHEA should not matter so hopefully it turns up in the post tomorrow.

I have booked to go to Dubai for almost the whole of February for a couple of things - marshalling at the golf and selling (hopefully) my paintings at a music festival that goes on for 10 days. I'll be away from 3rd to 29th so I will be on and rooting for you A.

I have to say that I am tempted to just go out and get laid when I am out there on my O date and see what happens :blush::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I can understand your worry about this icsi failing, BUT and it's a big one - if you do nothing you'd always be wondering "what if" so you have to give it a go :hugs: and you know you have a huge cheering squad (including me) that will be here sending all the :dust: and love we can, your way xxx of course it would be even better that you caught the eggy this time and don't even need that icsi (I really hope so) oh and the horse are lovely! bless them not being able to eat - the snow that year was awful!!


Butterfly - maybe Im naughty, but I don't think that's such a bad idea :hugs: have a lovely time anyway and I hope your painting sell like hot cakes (whatever hot cakes are!)

Missy - how are you doing?? did you manage to find a new therapist? I never imagined it would be so hard in the US to find one :hugs:

HA - Hope you are enjoying Disney and having a fab time with your family xxx

Twinkle - hope you are doing ok hun xxx

Lady H - welcome to the thread :) may your stay here be short, the ladies here are wonderful though.


----------



## purplelou

Lava - it's almost good that you are bed-resting, so you can plenty of rest because it's not long till you are really going to have your hands full. take advantage of all the rest you can get xxx

Skye - how are you doing?? How is being a mommy?? I so looking forwards to seeing pictures of baby Shirin xxx


FM - :hi: hows everything with you ?? and how are the adoption plans coming??

big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to (here goes) Asry, Manuitit, Madelaine, Sunny (how are doing??) anorak, titi, Carole, Northstar, luv, Pad, OMM, Never (Im going to stalk you in a sec!) and Dodger (Ive heard that about people beig more fertile after MC - I did had a little experience with that but it wasn't meant to be, But it would be so lovely if it happened for you! :hugs:) 

Ok .... there are so many of us, I am going to have check myself in case Ive forgotton someone


----------



## purplelou

aha - and big :hugs: to Praying, constance and tinatin. I hope everyone's had a lovely weekend??

afm - cbfm says "high" today so I am thinking my temp will be up tomorrow, then we wait and see (fingers crossed) DH is still looking at houses (it is definitely a full time occupation) and Im finishing work early tomorrow (thank you, understanding bosses) to take mum and dad to the hospital, we've has a busyish weekend so far - out with mum doing some DIY shopping yesterday, and then took them to lunch today in the local pub (yummy) and we have been DTD every other day (and maybe later today - just to be sure!!)

Big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

oh I forgot to say - got some petrol today and in the little shop - they are selling Easter eggs! In case you wanted to get ahead with your shopping :dohh:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Welcome to the newbies, I hope you all get your BFPs as soon as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi - I am very excited that you have got the date for your ICSI. Hopefully this time you will get a bunch of fertilised eggs. This second one should be much better as they can learn from the last one. I get that you are afraid of the possibly failure but like you say you have to be in it and you have done all you can to get those eggs in tip top shape :thumbup: I think missing a few days of DHEA should not matter so hopefully it turns up in the post tomorrow.
> 
> I have booked to go to Dubai for almost the whole of February for a couple of things - marshalling at the golf and selling (hopefully) my paintings at a music festival that goes on for 10 days. I'll be away from 3rd to 29th so I will be on and rooting for you A.
> 
> I have to say that I am tempted to just go out and get laid when I am out there on my O date and see what happens :blush::haha::haha::haha:

Flippin' just go for it girl! Make sure it's within a hotel compound though!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Yup, got to be in it to win it! Strangely excited but VERY apprehensive! Just had a chat with OH about "cutting down" on weekend alcohol (we don't drink in the week at all).. Hmmm, interesting, but I asked him to support me and just cut back, like I'm going to. He didn't say 'no', but we'll see. Funny how five little bottles of Belgian beer don't count.... Grrrrr!

A whole month in Dubai sounds fantastic-and marshalling at the golf too! Wwww, you jammy thing!! I am soooooo envious. And I hope you sell loads of your paintings too! Thank you so much for your support, btw, it means a lot!

And, like I said, do WHATEVER you have to do, girl, to get that BFP!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Welcome Tina and Lady H! This is a great bunch of ladies.

Constance, best of luck on the ER. I hope you got loads of eggies.

dwrgi, so exciting that you ICSI is scheduled. Just do your best to try and relax. I know it sounds cliche. I'm sure acupuncture will help. Are you going to go to your acupuncturist right before and right after ET? I just finished the Zita West book and she recommends that to her clients.

Purple, I did find a new therapist. Its actually one I wanted in the first place but she had a waiting list. I think it all worked out for the best. He is a hypnotherapist and the one I went to before really helped me and that what I'd like. I think I know more now what I need and not what other people are telling me I need. I think this is a good thing as I'm getting to know myself better.

AFM, DH is back home. We DTD 3 times the night he got back but I think its too late as I think I O'd earlier that day or the day before. Oh well, at least we are getting practice and I know he missed me. I'm making much more healthier meals and he's on board. Luckily he loves veggies so that won't be a challenge. I just got to get him away from the caffeine and alcohol. At least in moderation.


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, I bet the acne is from the DHEA. I stopped taking it. I had an oil slick on my face constantly. I also wonder if its too much hormones. Maybe you should stop taking it when you start stimming. You don't want to mess up your numbers.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello all, am reading & sending you all big love. 

AF is here & I'm 37 on Friday - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cry.gif - generally feeling a bit shite, sorry


----------



## Tinatin

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello all, am reading & sending you all big love.
> 
> AF is here & I'm 37 on Friday - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cry.gif - generally feeling a bit shite, sorry

Aw, big hugs. That's a bad birthday present to get, but try to smile and have fun. And on the bright side you can have a glass of birthday wine! :wine:


----------



## twinkle1975

This is very true - good PMA Tinatin!! I als got to have a lovely hot bubbly bath tonight!


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello all, am reading & sending you all big love.
> 
> AF is here & I'm 37 on Friday - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cry.gif - generally feeling a bit shite, sorry


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm a few months behind you age-wise. I'll be 37 in August. :( Happy early birthday though!!!


----------



## twist5

oo, that is bad. :hugs: I'm coming up 37 in the Spring and not looking forward to it. When I get AF i sometimes find a bit of retail therapy helps!


----------



## twinkle1975

I went for a run!! Now I feel 137!! Just got to keep it up for the next 3 months until my next FS appointment!!

Dodger - we'd have been in the same class at school!!

Feeling very jealous of HA & her Disney trip atm!


----------



## Tinatin

twinkle1975 said:
 

> I went for a run!! Now I feel 137!! Just got to keep it up for the next 3 months until my next FS appointment!!
> 
> Dodger - we'd have been in the same class at school!!
> 
> Feeling very jealous of HA & her Disney trip atm!

I laughed so hard at this! Yes, running always makes me feel like I'm a dying wooly mammoth, so I'm right there with you. Happy happy birthday :)


----------



## purplelou

Dear Twinkle, you are beautiful and kind and thoughtful - 37 is just one day older than 36, it means nothing in the scheme of things, so don't let it get you down :hugs: have a lovely glass of wine and as many hot bubble baths as you want too. as for the witch......:witch::gun:


----------



## Asryellah

Butterfly Dubai sounds wonderful!!!! :yipee: hope you have seriously good time there :thumbup:. That's been one place we've been thinking of going this winter, but then decided on canary islands. Oh and yes do whatever you gotta do on project Baby!!!! :winkwink::headspin:

Twinkle, I'm wishing you happy birthday now in advance and hopefully AF :grr:
disappointment has gone away by friday and you can totally enjoy and treat yourself on your B-day :beer: and 37 is new 27.. right???!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinkle, I'm so sorry that AF showed, she is always MOST unwelcome. However, like everybody says, at least you can have a drink on your birthday. I know it's not what you wanted, but got to look for the silver linings, I guess.

Lots of love to you, and hope that you are spoiling yourself like mad-you deserve it!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes Twinkle, hit that :wine: and those :shower: with a vengeance while you still can and have a lovely birthday on Friday :cake:. Well done on the run, I am trying to just get as far as walking for 20 mins a day right now so good on you :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ladies thanks for the verification of the 'do what you have to do' lol. It's not something I have done since my twenties but I think I will have to just see if I can still do it :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes Twinkle, hit that :wine: and those :shower: with a vengeance while you still can and have a lovely birthday on Friday :cake:. Well done on the run, I am trying to just get as far as walking for 20 mins a day right now so good on you :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies thanks for the verification of the 'do what you have to do' lol. It's not something I have done since my twenties but I think I will have to just see if I can still do it :haha::haha::haha:

I'm sure you'll be able to! I remember your photo!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Twinkle, hit that :wine: and those :shower: with a vengeance while you still can and have a lovely birthday on Friday :cake:. Well done on the run, I am trying to just get as far as walking for 20 mins a day right now so good on you :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies thanks for the verification of the 'do what you have to do' lol. It's not something I have done since my twenties but I think I will have to just see if I can still do it :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to! I remember your photo!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::hugs::hugs::hugs::blush:


----------



## missyt

Happy Birthday, Twinkle! 37 isn't too bad. Age is all in the mind. I refuse to feel old.


----------



## Lady H

Happy Birthday for Friday Twinkle, make the most of being able to celebrate!

I know how it feels, I will be 40 (!) in June and that damn clock ticks louder by the day.

:dust:


----------



## lavalux

Go for it, Butterfly!

Twinkle, Happy early birthday.

Dwrgi, I love your avatar & especially the story behind it. I have a very soft spot for animals, but horses in particular as I used to ride a lot as a child & my mom's family had beautiful horses in Kentucky. I haven't been on a horse in years, but want to volunteer with an equine program that rescues abused and malnourished horses, then eventually trains some of them with the proper disposition to help in the therapy with special needs children.


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there, I hope you don't mind me "butting in". I haven't been on here for a while.

Briefly, I am 42 & my OH is 46. We have been TTC for 5 years and I had a MC in 2007 at 12 weeks. We have both had tests and I've been on Clomid and Tamoxifen. We don't want to go for IVF or IUI etc. I went on another forum and got told by a lady on there that there was no way I would ever get pregant naturally due to my age etc.

I know I'm probably hoping for a miracle to happen but am I fighting a losing battle here? I don't want to give up TTC just yet. Is anyone else TTC naturally like me at my age or am I the only one? :cry:
xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Sarah, no you are not the only one at all and of course it is still possible to get pregnant at your age - there are a few over 40 ladies pregnant right now on this forum who have conceived naturally. You have already shown you can conceive (so sorry for your loss :hugs:) so it is possible.

Wishing you lots of luck and you will find lots of support on here :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarah69

Thank you - I had such a negative reaction before it really upset me. But I feel better being back on this forum. xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Sarah69 said:


> Thank you - I had such a negative reaction before it really upset me. But I feel better being back on this forum. xx

:hugs: Baby forums are just like wedding forums. Some have good people and others seem to have negative nellies. I'm not over 40 yet, but like butterfly says, there are definitely people over 40 on this board and several are pregnant so it can happen. I hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sarah - we're never nagative towards others here (I don't think!) - we all try to be as supportive as possible & help pull each other up if we're feeling negative ourselves. Glad you're with us xx


----------



## missyt

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there, I hope you don't mind me "butting in". I haven't been on here for a while.
> 
> Briefly, I am 42 & my OH is 46. We have been TTC for 5 years and I had a MC in 2007 at 12 weeks. We have both had tests and I've been on Clomid and Tamoxifen. We don't want to go for IVF or IUI etc. I went on another forum and got told by a lady on there that there was no way I would ever get pregant naturally due to my age etc.
> 
> I know I'm probably hoping for a miracle to happen but am I fighting a losing battle here? I don't want to give up TTC just yet. Is anyone else TTC naturally like me at my age or am I the only one? :cry:
> xx

Sarah, why were you on tamoxofin? My mom took that when she had breast cancer.

I just read a book over the holidays called Inconceiveable by Julia Indichova. I highly recommend it. She conceived natrually at 43 after 7 specialist told her there was no way she'd conceived on her own. Also her FSH was sky high. She made a lot of changes in her life but it paid off. I was in a low place too where my RE told me I should use donor egg. Reading that book made me believe in myself once again. Since you don't want to do IVF, I highly suggest you read that book. I couldn't put it down.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Sarah and welcome to the thread/forum :) I am 39 (almost 40) and we are trying natrually too. we have decided assisted conception os not for us (although I am incredibly nosy about what the other ladies here are doing with IVF etc etc (and it's so fascinating!) I know that there are several ladies here that have gotten their BFP and sticky bean in our age group :)


----------



## purplelou

Missy I have a feeling that Tamoxifen is sometimes used like Clomid, there's another med called Femara (?femera) which is also used in fertility treatment AND in breast cancer!)


----------



## Tinatin

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there, I hope you don't mind me "butting in". I haven't been on here for a while.
> 
> Briefly, I am 42 & my OH is 46. We have been TTC for 5 years and I had a MC in 2007 at 12 weeks. We have both had tests and I've been on Clomid and Tamoxifen. We don't want to go for IVF or IUI etc. I went on another forum and got told by a lady on there that there was no way I would ever get pregant naturally due to my age etc.
> 
> I know I'm probably hoping for a miracle to happen but am I fighting a losing battle here? I don't want to give up TTC just yet. Is anyone else TTC naturally like me at my age or am I the only one? :cry:
> xx

Oh what in the world? She sounds like a rude little beast. There are obviously tons of women on this site alone who have gotten pg naturally over 40, and if you're on Clomid you have a little additional boost in chances anyway. Try not to worry about it. I wish I could kick people like that :hugs:


----------



## Sarah69

missyt said:


> Sarah, why were you on tamoxofin? My mom took that when she had breast cancer.

Hi Tamoxifen is used as a fertility drug too as it increases ovulation.

Thanks for the tip about the book sounds like a good one and I'm interested in what supplements to take to help with TTC. X


----------



## Sarah69

I just wonder why if I got pregnant (I know it's a while ago now) why, oh why hasn't it happened again?? It is so frustrating.

I am 43 in May and we will keep trying until then and I think we'll re-assess things then. Thanks for your replies, much appreciated and I'll be hanging around......... xx

:dust:


----------



## Asryellah

Sarah, I'm sorry you had to go through that. LTTC is hard enough on its own without people putting you down. But welcome to our group, wont happen here!! :hugs: And surely you're not too old, and have conceived in the past so somethings just holding you back now.

MissyT- I ordered Inconceivable today! I cant WAIT for it to come so I can get my hands on it! :paper:


----------



## Lady H

Sarah69 said:


> Hi there, I hope you don't mind me "butting in". I haven't been on here for a while.
> 
> Briefly, I am 42 & my OH is 46. We have been TTC for 5 years and I had a MC in 2007 at 12 weeks. We have both had tests and I've been on Clomid and Tamoxifen. We don't want to go for IVF or IUI etc. I went on another forum and got told by a lady on there that there was no way I would ever get pregant naturally due to my age etc.
> 
> I know I'm probably hoping for a miracle to happen but am I fighting a losing battle here? I don't want to give up TTC just yet. Is anyone else TTC naturally like me at my age or am I the only one? :cry:
> xx

What utter cr4p! You are still OK to conceive, just google celebrities who had babies at forty or later. If you believe it will happen it will. I bet that woman had a bucket load of kids and does not understand how hard some of us are trying for one. All babies are miracles and we all deserve one.

Sending you a planet full of :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Asryellah said:


> MissyT- I ordered Inconceivable today! I cant WAIT for it to come so I can get my hands on it! :paper:

Thats great you ordered the book! You'll have to let me know if it touches you as much as it touched me!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Missy - I'll have to look that book up. Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello to all the new ladies that have joined! May your stay be short and get your bfp's v. soon!:bfp:


Dwrgi- I'm so excited to hear about ICSI...I have done some research on it...well I googled it...and read lot's of positive stories about it. They inject the best spermies in the eggs.:hugs::hugs: :dust::dust: I am also going to be doing ICSI when I start my IVF. I believe that 2012 is our year!! We will be mommy's!! I know what you mean about the your oh's drinking...my dh drinks beer all the time...I try to tell him to lay off the beer but he drinks it anyway.:wacko:

Missy- I'm so happy you found a therapist that you like and want to see! It's so important to feel comfortable. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: I'm going to have to get that book you mentioned, Inconceivable. 

Purple- Hoping and wishing you caught the eggie.:happydance::happydance::dust::dust:

Twink- A very Happy Birthday to you! :cake::cake: I agree with the other ladies, just enjoy yourself and def. Have a glass of wine..or two.:wine::wine:

Butterfly- Wow! Dubai sounds so exciting! I say go for it!:sex:

Lava- Sending big hugs your way! I can't believe your already at the home stretch- time sure does fly by fast!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::baby::baby:

Afm- this weekend was good but my dh has been a real crabby pants. My dh is a VW enthusiast. We have met the nicest people through being involved in it and have made very good friends. However, my dh gets v. carried away sometimes, like his car is the only thing that matters. Friday night, I get home and he is not here. I call him, so I can figure out what we are going to do for dinner. He answers his cell phone...I say where are you? Oh. I'm at my friends house putting on these parts for my car...I say..well you didn't tell me you were going there after work...he says yes, I did...noooo you didn't. Anyway, I figured out my own dinner and told him to do the same.

He finally gets home and says, well tomorrow (Saturday) I'm going back to my friends house to help another friend that is coming over and we are all going to work on his VW.... You can come if you want to and watch his kids. I say okay, because I really do love his friends kids. Ava, who is 4 and Nathaniel, who just turned one. We get there around 11:00 a.m. I babysat the kids from 11:00 a.m. To 5:00 p.m.....It made me want children even more, although I was utterly pooped, it was so much fun! We had plans to go house hunting on Sunday...then he tells me, I'm going back to my friends house since they didn't get to finish what they were doing. I say well, we have plans with the real estate agent...he says oh just pick me up on the way....so when we did he was a complete ass. He had a short temper, didn't like any of the houses...etc....sorry to ramble on and on...but we are planning to do IVF, looking for a house and all he wants to do is work on cars with his friends...I was really frustrated.:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## constancev18

Hello Ladies!

Sarah I agree with the other posters. Some people are just rude but they are in the minority. Keep your chin up.

I am going the ivf route and ER was today with xfer on Fri. They retrieved 10 eggs so now's the waiting game to see their quality & which fertilized. :)

Fx'd for everyone.


----------



## lavalux

Luvmydoggies,
Thx for your well-wishes. 

Update:

Spoiler
We are going in for a c-section tomorrow at 35 1/2 weeks. Liam has barely grown at all in the last 2 weeks. He's only 3 lbs 11 oz. Lily is 5 lbs 2 oz. They think he will do better outside the womb then in so out they will come. 8:30 a.m. They will have time in the NICU, but hopefully be okay. For those so inclined, please say a prayer for us. I am very nervous.


----------



## Asryellah

Lavalux, I'm sure everything will go fine and you&babies are in good hands :hugs: praying for you guys and soon you'll have babies in your arms :hug:


----------



## purplelou

Lava - I am thinking of you and DH and especially Liam & Lily. I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow, and you will get to meet your babies finally!! I am very excited for you. Big :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Luv :hug:

Lava, even though Liam is smaller than lily he still sounds like a good weight so i. Have every confidence that they will be fine :hugs:

So tomorrow you will be a mommy, brilliant, I will be saying a prayer for you :hug:


----------



## purplelou

constance - I thinking of you hun and hoping those eggies all become big juicy embies, so you are spoilt for choice! keep us updated!

Luv - sorry about your DH, my DH does the same where he becomes engrossed in something just when we have plans - it's very frustrating! (bless him though, he's absolutely smashing the rest of the time) :hugs:

Missy - I like the look of that book! I might see if I can download it on kindle :) thanks for the recommendation xx

Twinkle - do you have anything nice planned for your birthday?? you should definitely treat yourself in some way :hugs:

Dodger - how are things with you? I just had a peek at your chart, it looks like the bleeding is stopping?? I really hope so :hugs:

Dwrgi - do you have a date for icsi now?? when do you have to start meds - it seems like January is flying by already so you mustn't have too much longer to wait :hugs:

HA - are you having a fab time??

Big :hugs: for Skye, FM, Asry, Butterfly, sunny, Madelaine, Sarah, Carole, titi, never, northstar, anorak, Pad, Omm and anyone Im forgetting (sorry)


----------



## purplelou

AFM - FF tells me Ov has happened - here's a question for you charters though, My temp was a bit higher than expected this morning, but I did feel a tiny bit feverish (and achey and sore throat etc etc) should I discard this mornings temp??

apart from that I am keeping my fingers crossed that we caught that eggy this month - i feel a bit like my time is running out now (not only my age, but my dad being poorly too) I am trying not to stress, but it's hard!

Dad's appointment went I guess as well as could be expected. the cancer (which is basically all over him) is undifferentiated (they don't know where the primary is, or where is came from) and is not curable. the oncologist has recommended some radiotherapy for his hip and ankle bones to help with the pain and then see how he tolerates some chemotherapy after, to see if his life can be extended. they have also said that quality of life is really important so they will try not to make him feel unwell - which is good, but does feel quite final :(

anyway - a sticky bean would be very welcome right about now! (and if it were all you lovely ladies that would make my whole year!)


----------



## Dwrgi

constancev18 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Sarah I agree with the other posters. Some people are just rude but they are in the minority. Keep your chin up.
> 
> I am going the ivf route and ER was today with xfer on Fri. They retrieved 10 eggs so now's the waiting game to see their quality & which fertilized. :)
> 
> Fx'd for everyone.

Good luck Constance! I wish you many fertilized eggs! Keep us posted!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

lavalux said:


> Luvmydoggies,
> Thx for your well-wishes.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Spoiler
> We are going in for a c-section tomorrow at 35 1/2 weeks. Liam has barely grown at all in the last 2 weeks. He's only 3 lbs 11 oz. Lily is 5 lbs 2 oz. They think he will do better outside the womb then in so out they will come. 8:30 a.m. They will have time in the NICU, but hopefully be okay. For those so inclined, please say a prayer for us. I am very nervous.



Spoiler
Lava-this is amazing news and I am so excited for you. Please don't worry; I am absolutely positive that everything will be okay! I can't believe that they are almost here!!!

Wishing you lots and lots of luck (although I'm sure you won't need it) and sending lots of love and hugs to you!

I shall be thinking of you,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> AFM - FF tells me Ov has happened - here's a question for you charters though, My temp was a bit higher than expected this morning, but I did feel a tiny bit feverish (and achey and sore throat etc etc) should I discard this mornings temp??
> 
> apart from that I am keeping my fingers crossed that we caught that eggy this month - i feel a bit like my time is running out now (not only my age, but my dad being poorly too) I am trying not to stress, but it's hard!
> 
> Dad's appointment went I guess as well as could be expected. the cancer (which is basically all over him) is undifferentiated (they don't know where the primary is, or where is came from) and is not curable. the oncologist has recommended some radiotherapy for his hip and ankle bones to help with the pain and then see how he tolerates some chemotherapy after, to see if his life can be extended. they have also said that quality of life is really important so they will try not to make him feel unwell - which is good, but does feel quite final :(
> 
> anyway - a sticky bean would be very welcome right about now! (and if it were all you lovely ladies that would make my whole year!)

Purple-I don't know anything about charting, but if you are feeling as though you may have a cold, this may well explain the increase in temp. But like I said, I gave up temping months ago. Hope you caught that eggy!!!

So sorry to hear about your father, it must be very hard for you. I guess it is even more of a blessing that they live so close to you now, and that you can take care of them and also spend as much time as you can with your father. I know there are not many silver linings to a situation like this, but that must be one, surely? I am sending huge :hugs: to you and know that you are being an absolutely brilliant daughter, and I am certain that your father loves you very much and is enjoying spending this time with you and your lovely DH too.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun, and COME ON EGGY!!!

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dear Sarah

I am so glad that you have come back to us, and I feel very angry that somebody could be so cruel as to tell you what they did. I guess they were only trying to help, but there are ways and means. So, :grr: to insensitivity, I say!

There is no doubt at all that the odds are stacked against us, the older we get. My partner and I are now into our 5th year of TTC, with one mc. We were advised by my FS to go for IVF/ICSI as we are running out of time-although all tests could find nothing dramatically wrong with us (save a consistently 'borderline' motility with SA). 

You can see my history from my ticker-we are now headed into our 2nd ICSI.

It might be interesting to find out your amh-an indicator of ovarian reserve, how many eggs are left, basically (FS at IVF clinics want to know it, so that they can decide on the amount of drugs to give you to stimulate eggs. In the UK, the p/mol measurement is used-you can find the table on the web). However, saying that, women with very low amh (less than 0.5, and even 0.1) DO get pregnant naturally, but this seems to be an exception rather than the rule. The validity of amh results can be questioned, with some FS not putting any store into it. 

The greatest challenge for us is egg quality-older eggs develop a thicker lining and are more difficult for sperm to break through (hence assisted hatching in ICSI procedures). Also, they are more prone to chromosomal abnormalities, leading to early miscarriages. We may also not ovulate each month, as our store of eggs becomes depleted. 

This is all doom and gloom, but there are supplements that can be taken to help. The main supplement is a naturally occuring steroid which depletes naturally when we are in our 20s-DHEA. It's basically an anti-ageing steroid. You have to buy this over the net, and the micronised version is preferable. This can be bought through Amazon. You need to take 75 mg per day, and possible side effects are acne (which I have), greasier hair (which I have!) and some have recorded they feel more aggressive around and about ovulation. Attractive! It takes at least 3 months to work, with optimal results being seen from 6 months onwards.

Another supplement that FS recommend is Omega 3, and I was told about Paradox, a combination of omega oils, which can also be bought on Amazon. I take 3 a day. In addition, COQ10 is meant to be good (although recent research suggests that this is controversial). You also need A LOT (up to 600mg) and it is very expensive. I've been taking Royal Jelly too (3 x 500mg) and Bee Propolis (500mg). These can be bought at Holland & Barrett, if you're in the UK. Get their loyalty card!

If you google egg quality then you will find lots of websites with advice. Common themes are healthy and high protein diets, lots of water, to cut down on alcohol and drugs, and caffeine too. 

There is a belief that more blood to the uterus can improve egg quality, and this is what acupuncture can do for you; it also helps you relax, although, again, it is expensive. Also, reflexology can be helpful in encouraging a sluggish ovulation.

Timing of intercourse is obviously crucial. Some specialists suggest charting your cycles and noting the differences in cycle length. If you have a cycle of 26 days, deduct 20, and you will get 6. The belief is that you may need to start :sex: on CD 6 until ovulation and immediately afterwards. If your cycle can be as long as 35 days, deduct 20 and you will get 15-this is the time that you need to start. I know of somebody who popped back on here months ago, and said that she and her husband had given up, and had happened to have sex only on CD7 in this particular month (and she'd always thought that she ovulated on CD13-15), and they got pregnant! 

I guess what I would say to you overall is that, if you had all the time in the world, you could experiment with all of these things. I was told by my NHS FS that it would take about 2 years for somebody of my age to conceive (on average)-I was 39 then. Alas, we don't have time on our hands, and this is why I would say that if you have the means, go for ICSI or IVF. 

I hope this helps. Whatever you decide to do, good luck and we will be here to support you! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

purplelou, I'm so sorry to hear about your fathers cancer. Didn't know that. :hugs: There isn't really words to make you feel better..:hug: as I know that when my mom was diagnosed with lymphoma. I remember all the feelings I went through and how I did a "re-run" of my life and how my mom has affected on how I turned out to be etc. And allthough she recovered, there is always that little fear it'll come back. I feel truly blessed though to still have them around.
So glad you live close to your parents and can spend time with them. And sure it makes them so happy to have you and dh around, making their day special. Hopefully meds can help him with the pains and make days more enjoyable. 

REALLY do hope those :spermy: catched the egg!!!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## missyt

Lava, I'm sure all will go well. This is so exciting that you will finally meet your babies!

Constance, definately keep up posted! FX'd for you!

Luvvie, I completely understand when you say DH is obsessed with cars. My DH is obsessed with his motorcycle. It gets on my nerves. I feel for you, honey. I'm wondering if his way of dealing with the stress of house hunting and IVF is by working on cars. It doesn't make it right though.

Purple, I hope you catch the eggie this month!


----------



## dodgercpkl

luvmydoggies said:


> Afm- this weekend was good but my dh has been a real crabby pants. My dh is a VW enthusiast. We have met the nicest people through being involved in it and have made very good friends. However, my dh gets v. carried away sometimes, like his car is the only thing that matters. Friday night, I get home and he is not here. I call him, so I can figure out what we are going to do for dinner. He answers his cell phone...I say where are you? Oh. I'm at my friends house putting on these parts for my car...I say..well you didn't tell me you were going there after work...he says yes, I did...noooo you didn't. Anyway, I figured out my own dinner and told him to do the same.
> 
> He finally gets home and says, well tomorrow (Saturday) I'm going back to my friends house to help another friend that is coming over and we are all going to work on his VW.... You can come if you want to and watch his kids. I say okay, because I really do love his friends kids. Ava, who is 4 and Nathaniel, who just turned one. We get there around 11:00 a.m. I babysat the kids from 11:00 a.m. To 5:00 p.m.....It made me want children even more, although I was utterly pooped, it was so much fun! We had plans to go house hunting on Sunday...then he tells me, I'm going back to my friends house since they didn't get to finish what they were doing. I say well, we have plans with the real estate agent...he says oh just pick me up on the way....so when we did he was a complete ass. He had a short temper, didn't like any of the houses...etc....sorry to ramble on and on...but we are planning to do IVF, looking for a house and all he wants to do is work on cars with his friends...I was really frustrated.:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Ugh! That's very frustrating indeed. Have you had a talk with him about it recently? :hugs::hugs::hugs:



lavalux said:


> Luvmydoggies,
> Thx for your well-wishes.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Spoiler
> We are going in for a c-section tomorrow at 35 1/2 weeks. Liam has barely grown at all in the last 2 weeks. He's only 3 lbs 11 oz. Lily is 5 lbs 2 oz. They think he will do better outside the womb then in so out they will come. 8:30 a.m. They will have time in the NICU, but hopefully be okay. For those so inclined, please say a prayer for us. I am very nervous.

I am so so thrilled for you! Definitely praying, but I don't think your LO's need it. I think they will be just fine and I'm so glad you'll finally get to meet them! Give them extra hugs from me when you do! :)



purplelou said:


> Dodger - how are things with you? I just had a peek at your chart, it looks like the bleeding is stopping?? I really hope so :hugs:

Yesterday was not a good day for me. But today I'm feeling better. :) My bleeding seems to be pretty close to gone. The spotting is was down to light enough yesterday that I left off my pad last night and this morning it seems to be the same. Mostly I'm noticing it when I'm wiping and that's about it. I'm still pregnant by hcg levels, but my hpt's are getting lighter each day, so that's a good thing. Hopefully my bloods from yesterday will show a nice drastic drop for me. I did have a weird thing yesterday in that I noticed EWCM for the first time since ovulation during my bfp cycle! So maybe that's yet another sign that the mc is nearly done.



purplelou said:


> AFM - FF tells me Ov has happened - here's a question for you charters though, My temp was a bit higher than expected this morning, but I did feel a tiny bit feverish (and achey and sore throat etc etc) should I discard this mornings temp??
> 
> apart from that I am keeping my fingers crossed that we caught that eggy this month - i feel a bit like my time is running out now (not only my age, but my dad being poorly too) I am trying not to stress, but it's hard!
> 
> Dad's appointment went I guess as well as could be expected. the cancer (which is basically all over him) is undifferentiated (they don't know where the primary is, or where is came from) and is not curable. the oncologist has recommended some radiotherapy for his hip and ankle bones to help with the pain and then see how he tolerates some chemotherapy after, to see if his life can be extended. they have also said that quality of life is really important so they will try not to make him feel unwell - which is good, but does feel quite final :(
> 
> anyway - a sticky bean would be very welcome right about now! (and if it were all you lovely ladies that would make my whole year!)

Did you feel physically warm to the touch like on cheeks/forehead whatever? I'd maybe wait and see how the achy-ness turns out before you discard it. Maybe just put a note for now? I hope you caught that egg! 

I'm so so sorry to hear about your dad... I was hoping for a miracle that would turn up and allow them to make it recede. I know there really aren't any words, but do try to enjoy the time you have with him. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies - you are THE best, thank you so much xxx I was feeling a bit low this morning but I do feel a little better now, and Dodger - you are right I can spend plenty of time with them and enjoy the time we have :hugs:
and Dwrgi - you made me cry! :hugs:

anyway - I have pulled myself together a bit now - I don't think being low helps anyone in these circumstances. Big loves to you all.


what I need now is some BFPs from us all - that WILL make me happy!


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! Quick update from Laura (Lavalux) - babies are here!!!!!!! :happydance:

Mama and babies all doing well and babies breathing on their own! Lily weighs 4lbs 11oz and Liam 3lbs 8oz and both in NICU for now. They were slightly smaller than their ultrasound weights, but everyone is doing well. 

More updates to come as I get them or as Laura is able!

Love and hugs! :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

rottpaw said:


> Morning girls! Quick update from Laura (Lavalux) - babies are here!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mama and babies all doing well and babies breathing on their own! Lily weighs 4lbs 11oz and Liam 3lbs 8oz and both in NICU for now. They were slightly smaller than their ultrasound weights, but everyone is doing well.
> 
> More updates to come as I get them or as Laura is able!
> 
> Love and hugs! :hugs:

YAY!! So glad to have an update. :) Thank you for posting and letting us know! Lava - Hug those little ones every chance you get! I'm so glad you finally met them and I'm praying that things continue to go smoothly and you can take them home soon. *hugs*


----------



## FutureMommie

Rottpaw- Thanks for the update on Lava! Glad the babies are doing well!

Sarah69 you have come to the right place, here everyone is positive and supportive. One of my close friends was telling me just yesterday that her aunt conceived naturally at 45. Don't give up!

Luv- I'm so sorry dh acted crappy! I hope you were able to work it out. When are you doing IVF?

Constance- Thinking of you today, hope all those eggies grow and fertialize!

Purple- I hope you caught that eggie. I'm thinking of you and your family!

Dodger-:hugs:

AFM- Not much going on here, I o'd last friday so I'm in the horrible 2ww.


----------



## purplelou

Rottpaw - thank you so much for updating us. Im so happy for laura and her new family :) if you hear anything else do let us know ??

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Will do! They were able to visit the babies and both are on IV's but still breathing on their own so doing well! Please keep them in your prayers and thoughts and I will update as I hear! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura....hello mommy and welcome baby Liam and Lily :cloud9: lots of happy thoughts coming your way :hugs:

Purple...so sorry the news with your dad wasn't what you had hoped, nothing like feeling the pressure either as to wanting to spend the time with him and give him a grandchild and you a child :hugs: I am hoping you ctach that eggy sooner rather than later babe :hugs:

Dwrgi...so excited for you...hubby taking all his vits etc? :dust: come on baby

Constance...fx for the ten eggs that most if not all are fab quality

Dodger...I picked up on exercise to try and get rid of the HCG after my losses...also, I tried not testing every day because it was upsetting seeing the two lines still :hugs:

LUV...:hugs: stranger...men :grr: have no suggestiuons apart from laying the cards on the table and telling where you are at :hugs:

Missy...:hugs: and thank you

Asry...love your chirpiness and hoping this is your month :hugs:

FM...blah TWW...hoping it flies by and you see those two lines at the end :dust: and :hugs:

OMM...NS...Wooly and anyone else I have missed :hugs:

AFM...

Spoiler
Had my first scan today and all was well. Baby measuring a few days ahead and they put me at 8 weeks and I finally have a scan picture to hold. Not forgetting that I have been here before and so hoping that the scan in two weeks time also brings good news.

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple, been meaning to send you lots of hugs, hope this is your month hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura - did I miss something or was this supposed to be tomorrow?! :wacko: - fantastic news (thanks rottpaw) that they are breathing on their own, very exciting :happydance::happydance:

Never - :happydance::happydance::happydance: very excited for you - I know it is still early days but I think everyone seems to have a good feeling about Oopsie :thumbup:

Constance - great news on the egg collection

:dust: to everyone else (I am going to chicken out of naming everyone as there have been quite a few newbies recently and I know I will forget someone :haha:)

AFM, once again I have been thrown a lifeline this month from the BF and will be off to see him tomorrow for one night only (hopefully I will O tomorrow or Friday) so should be back in for this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Ladies - you are THE best, thank you so much xxx I was feeling a bit low this morning but I do feel a little better now, and Dodger - you are right I can spend plenty of time with them and enjoy the time we have :hugs:
> and Dwrgi - you made me cry! :hugs:

I have that effect on people! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

dodgercpkl said:


> Hopefully my bloods from yesterday will show a nice drastic drop for me. I did have a weird thing yesterday in that I noticed EWCM for the first time since ovulation during my bfp cycle! So maybe that's yet another sign that the mc is nearly done.

Can I suggest that you get down and dirty, now that you have EWCM? That is if you feel at all like it.... I hope you are okay? Thinking of you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

rottpaw said:


> Morning girls! Quick update from Laura (Lavalux) - babies are here!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mama and babies all doing well and babies breathing on their own! Lily weighs 4lbs 11oz and Liam 3lbs 8oz and both in NICU for now. They were slightly smaller than their ultrasound weights, but everyone is doing well.
> 
> More updates to come as I get them or as Laura is able!
> 
> Love and hugs! :hugs:

Thank you so much for this update! Brilliant news! :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> AFM...
> 
> Spoiler
> Had my first scan today and all was well. Baby measuring a few days ahead and they put me at 8 weeks and I finally have a scan picture to hold. Not forgetting that I have been here before and so hoping that the scan in two weeks time also brings good news.
> 
> XxX



Spoiler
Andrea-I am SO excited for you and how brilliant to hear your news. You must be chuffed to bits with the photo. This sounds like it could be it, but I do understand your caution. Take it easy hun, and fingers crossed for the next two weeks!

I'm sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> AFM, once again I have been thrown a lifeline this month from the BF and will be off to see him tomorrow for one night only (hopefully I will O tomorrow or Friday) so should be back in for this month. :thumbup:

OMG! This is brilliant news!! Yay for BF!!! Go girl and catch that eggy!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Laura, I have to do this, and here goes!


Congratulations Laura and hubby on the birth of Liam :blue: and Lily :pink:.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is brilliant news and I am sooooooo delighted for you! It seems like yesterday when you had your IUI and you thought it hadn't worked! Well done Laura, and let's hope that you are home with your precious bbs soon.

Sending TONS of love and good wishes,

Thinking of you,
Amanda
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - I am dead chuffed for you!! Catch that eggy now :) :hugs:

never - Im so excited!! congratulations :hugs: I'll be thinking about you and oopsie for the next two weeks - grow little one :)

Dwrgi - they were happy tears :hugs: 

FM - thank you hun, I'll happily accept all the prayers and :hugs: you have. I'm thinking f you too and hoping this eggy is the one for you!


----------



## purplelou

Ohh and Ive started drinking grapefruit juice....I brought the pink gratefruit kind (and it's yummy) and this is TMI but it really does have an effect on CM! - thanks for the tip ladies :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Missy*- thank u..I know you totally understand because u married a younger guy also. I sometimes think it is his age..he is 31, i am 38 and things that are or seem urgent to me are not for him! Do you ever feel like that with your dh?.:flower:

*Never*- omg..what fantastic news! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

*Dwrgi-* Is your dh taking any vitamins? My dh stopped for a while but he is back on them now! I am going to pick up some more this weekend.:hugs::hugs:

*Dodger*-:hugs::hugs:

*Purple*- I'm sorry to hear about your dad.:hugs::hugs:

*FM*- Missed u.:hugs::hugs: We are going to start IVF as soon as we can get the funds together....hopefully in the next few months. As our health insurance doesn't cover any fertility treatments.

*LAVA!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! *I wanted to let u know that I was a preemie, I weighed 3lbs and 6oz..when I was born. I dropped down to almost 2lbs. I know everything will be just fine for your Liam and Lily. Sending big hugs your way and thinking about you!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

*Butterfly*- woo hoo :happydance::happydance:

afm, dh and I did talk about it. He realized he was being mean. We hate fighting so we do talk about what is bothering us. thanks, girls for understanding.

My cousin really hurt me last night with her comment on my FB. I had updated my status by saying, I was making curry chicken, the way my Mom was taught when she lived in London and that Chris (my dh) would be so happy...because it's one of his fav. meals. She responding by saying...oh I miss my Mom's curry chicken but because I'm pregnant, I can't have it. Then she said oh, efff them I will have my Mom make it.

:cry::cry:One, I was the one making the curry, not my Mom and second...why does she always have to tell me that she is pregnant? I know she is. Everyone on FB knows she is. It hurt me because this is her third child and she knows dh and I have to seek treatment. All 3 pregnancies were/are easy. She really likes to rub it in...am I being too sensitive? Thanks for listening.:flower:
hope i didn't forget anyone. baby dust to all of us!


----------



## Lady H

Luvmydoggies - I can understand why that hurts and I would feel the same.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Lady H said:


> Luvmydoggies - I can understand why that hurts and I would feel the same.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you! Lady H. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## missyt

Luvvie, I stopped going on FB for that reason. I temporarily deactivated my account. I have to say that it has relieved some stress in my life by not going on there. People are hurtful and don't think.


----------



## dodgercpkl

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- Not much going on here, I o'd last friday so I'm in the horrible 2ww.

Wishing you good things for this 2ww!



rottpaw said:


> Will do! They were able to visit the babies and both are on IV's but still breathing on their own so doing well! Please keep them in your prayers and thoughts and I will update as I hear!
> 
> Hugs to all!

So good to hear that things are going well! Thank you for the updates!



Neversaynever said:


> Dodger...I picked up on exercise to try and get rid of the HCG after my losses...also, I tried not testing every day because it was upsetting seeing the two lines still :hugs:
> 
> AFM...
> 
> Spoiler
> Had my first scan today and all was well. Baby measuring a few days ahead and they put me at 8 weeks and I finally have a scan picture to hold. Not forgetting that I have been here before and so hoping that the scan in two weeks time also brings good news.
> 
> XxX

I didn't know exercise would help that! I'll start exercising more. lol I'm ok with seeing the 2 lines... for now, but if I start getting upset, then I'll definitely take your advice. :)

I'm so so so thrilled to hear that things are going well for you! *hugs* You are and will stay in my thoughts and prayers that things continue to go well!



Butterfly67 said:


> AFM, once again I have been thrown a lifeline this month from the BF and will be off to see him tomorrow for one night only (hopefully I will O tomorrow or Friday) so should be back in for this month. :thumbup:

That's awesome! Tackle him and catch that eggie! Woot!



Dwrgi said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully my bloods from yesterday will show a nice drastic drop for me. I did have a weird thing yesterday in that I noticed EWCM for the first time since ovulation during my bfp cycle! So maybe that's yet another sign that the mc is nearly done.
> 
> Can I suggest that you get down and dirty, now that you have EWCM? That is if you feel at all like it.... I hope you are okay? Thinking of you!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Lol We totally did! Good thing too because I'm back up to light flow again today. As for how I'm doing... lol that's a totally mixed bag. Physically I'm pretty much fine. Today is making me feel like my AF is here though because I'm bleeding (again!) and having AF-like cramps (for me it's more of a dull achy-ness in my lower abdomen/upper legs), but other then that, I can't complain. As for emotionally, that depends on the day and time of day. Things catch me offguard at times and just throw me right into a crying jag, but then at other times (like now) I'm actually in a good mood and laughing and smiling and it's not hard to write happy things. 

I told my OB's assistant about the EWCM and she was totally thrown by it. Her words were something along the lines of "well you sure aren't a textbook case" lol. Oi Vey... my body never never never does things the normal or easy way... It does make me wonder though since my mom conceived me 2 weeks after her miscarriage, if this is similar to what happened to her! Haha! If I do get pregnant from yesterday, my OB is soooo going to yell at me for going against her orders to use a condom. :haha:



luvmydoggies said:


> *Missy*- thank u..I know you totally understand because u married a younger guy also. I sometimes think it is his age..he is 31, i am 38 and things that are or seem urgent to me are not for him! Do you ever feel like that with your dh?.:flower:
> 
> afm, dh and I did talk about it. He realized he was being mean. We hate fighting so we do talk about what is bothering us. thanks, girls for understanding.
> 
> My cousin really hurt me last night with her comment on my FB. I had updated my status by saying, I was making curry chicken, the way my Mom was taught when she lived in London and that Chris (my dh) would be so happy...because it's one of his fav. meals. She responding by saying...oh I miss my Mom's curry chicken but because I'm pregnant, I can't have it. Then she said oh, efff them I will have my Mom make it.
> 
> :cry::cry:One, I was the one making the curry, not my Mom and second...why does she always have to tell me that she is pregnant? I know she is. Everyone on FB knows she is. It hurt me because this is her third child and she knows dh and I have to seek treatment. All 3 pregnancies were/are easy. She really likes to rub it in...am I being too sensitive? Thanks for listening.:flower:
> hope i didn't forget anyone. baby dust to all of us!

*hugs* My hubby is also younger then me. He's 30 and I'm 36, so it's been up to me to get him understanding that we don't have all the time in the world for some things. I've been fortunate though because my DH is pretty good about getting those things fairly quickly. We haven't had any arguments about it and once he decided he was ready for ttc, he's gone whole hog on it. 

I'm so glad that you and your DH have talked it out and that he's getting it more now! :hugs::hugs:

I would definitely just put your cousin on block or something. There was no need for her to rub salt in your wounds like that and I can't stand people who do that! What a witch!

AFM, in addition to what I mentioned above in this post, my OB called with my new numbers and I'm now down to 67 (from 125) so YAY!!! I have a feeling that with the cramping and bleeding that I'm having today, that's more of the stuff leaving my system. My next blood test will be next week and I'm really hoping that it will show me at non-pregnancy levels!


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
I have just discovered the over 35 forums. I enjoyed reading your last few pages of posts.

I married later than most (at 35). I am now 37. DH and I never tried to prevent pregnancy as we both wanted children soon. We have used OPKs in the past and I do ovulate. We began seeing a doctor in October and found out DH has low count, low motility, and irregular morphology. Seems pretty dismal to me.

In spite of this, we are trying our first round of IUI this month (hopefully). They put me on clomid CD3-CD7. I am now on CD16 and have signs of ovulation, but still -OPK. I see the doctor tomorrow for an ultrasound.

Anyone else with DH sperm issues and over 35? Feeling a little hopeless about our situation with both of us having complications.


----------



## luvmydoggies

ipen44 said:


> Hi All,
> I have just discovered the over 35 forums. I enjoyed reading your last few pages of posts.
> 
> I married later than most (at 35). I am now 37. DH and I never tried to prevent pregnancy as we both wanted children soon. We have used OPKs in the past and I do ovulate. We began seeing a doctor in October and found out DH has low count, low motility, and irregular morphology. Seems pretty dismal to me.
> 
> In spite of this, we are trying our first round of IUI this month (hopefully). They put me on clomid CD3-CD7. I am now on CD16 and have signs of ovulation, but still -OPK. I see the doctor tomorrow for an ultrasound.
> 
> Anyone else with DH sperm issues and over 35? Feeling a little hopeless about our situation with both of us having complications.

Welcome!! there are an awesome group of ladies here! My dh has the low motility and morphology. It slightly improved with vitamins. I took a break from ttc but I'm back now! We will be doing IVF in the next few months. I'm 38 and trying for my first baby. It has been a very hard and long journey but I will never give up. I know how hard it is to find out your dh sa numbers but it only takes one :spermy: may you get your :bfp: very soon!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*hugs* My hubby is also younger then me. He's 30 and I'm 36, so it's been up to me to get him understanding that we don't have all the time in the world for some things. I've been fortunate though because my DH is pretty good about getting those things fairly quickly. We haven't had any arguments about it and once he decided he was ready for ttc, he's gone whole hog on it. 

I'm so glad that you and your DH have talked it out and that he's getting it more now! 

I would definitely just put your cousin on block or something. There was no need for her to rub salt in your wounds like that and I can't stand people who do that! What a witch!

AFM, in addition to what I mentioned above in this post, my OB called with my new numbers and I'm now down to 67 (from 125) so YAY!!! I have a feeling that with the cramping and bleeding that I'm having today, that's more of the stuff leaving my system. My next blood test will be next week and I'm really hoping that it will show me at non-pregnancy levels!

Thank u dodger! You, me and missy like the younger ones!:winkwink::winkwink: We did have a really great talk last night after I told him what my cousin posted on FB...he had a few choice words he would love to tell her. We were about to dtd, when he said...you will get pregnant and you will be a mommy! My heart melted. I :cry::cry: a little today thinking about how hard this is...why some people get pg at a drop of a hat....and we have to go through so much pain, sadness and heartbreak. When all we want is to be mommy's!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Giirls,
I'm sorry I didn't have a chance to drop by or catch up for a while. Hope you lovely girls are all good. I wanted to announce that Shirin has arrived finally after another bleeding episode at 38 weeks on 3rd of Jan by cx. She is a cute and funny baby keeping us entertained at all times. :)) Her nickname is "Pixie" since she looks like one :)

We have been in and out of hospital last week with jaundice and weight loss issues but finally home and enjoying having her around. I added her photos in the graduates thread anyone interested to see.

Nevernever I am holding breath and awaiting further good news. :hugs::hugs:

Laura BIIIIIIIG congratulations again. Can't wait to see photos. Shirin and your little ones must have been born more or less within the same week :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over-324.html


----------



## Asryellah

CONGRATS SKYE & LAVALUX :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:
babies are here!!
Neversaynever - you must be so exited to get to see a picture of your baby..aaaw..can't even imagine the feeling :cloud9:
butterfly - all I have to say to you is: :sex::spermy: =:bfp::crib: yes that's how its gonna be.
ipen44 - welcome :hugs:
luvmydoggies - I also have oh 6 yrs younger than I am :winkwink: never had any troubles with it - meaning noticing the difference, or even when started ttc. But now when it comes to nothing happening I really have had to talk to him about me not having as much time to do this as he does. 

afm, some ppl seem to rub their pregnancy in your face, but here's what happened to me. I told my friend last feb that we are ttcing, she had just broken up with his fiance and jumped into a new relationship. Shes got 2 kids with his ex. Anyhow, I havent heard from her since june, and I have tried couple of times to contact her then gave up as she never bothered. Now just today I found out from her ex that she is expecting TWINS. Well there you go then, I see why no contact :growlmad:
*need to edit this, as I'm feeling so pissed off! Does she think I'm so brainless that I couldn't live with her news or what?!! (+ I'm having pms, and my temps went bit down today AND so scared tomorrow it'll be even more lower and dpo10 spotting again...I NEED TO think positive think positive!!)


----------



## purplelou

Asry :hugs: - you are allowed to vent - it's healthy and does a person good!

Luv - I also have a "younger man" Im 39 and dh is 34 although I don't feel old, I am aware he has more "time" than me!

Skye - welcome back Mommy - I had a sneak over and Shirin is beautiful!!!!! congratulations! (she looks like she is smiling in pic no. 3 - I have melted!)

Ipenn - welcome to the thread :) I hope your stay here is short and sweet and your BFP comes soon, Meantime this group of ladies is just fab!

how is everyone doing today??


----------



## Dwrgi

Skye-glad to hear that all is okay! Shirin is lovely; I love the third picture, she looks very very content!!! Yuu must be delighted. Thinking of you and sending lots of love, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Purple-how are you hun? You are always so considerate of other people! How's the cold? Or did it go away?? Sending big :hugs: to you! xx

Luv-I meant to comment on your DH's behaviour but lost track of time. That sounds soooooo like a bloke-basically, he had a tantrum as he couldn't carry on playing with oil and the car. Grrrr. Wait, there's an icon for it-:grr::grr:. But, I'm glad that you've talked about it, and are friends again. Yay! As fo ryour cousin-it astonished me how completely insensitive people are. There is just this assumption that EVERYBODY in the whole wide world wants to know every single detail about their pregnancy and bump. Well, hello! We don't! I can't tell you how many people I have deleted from FB because they insisted on posting scan pics , and I haven't seen my best friend since last January because of this either. I'm glad your DH was supportive-he sounds fab!!

Hello to everybody! Have to rush as bell is about to go-no time to sneeze this week! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Love to you all,

Axxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to say Skye that Shirin is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## missyt

Skye, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome, iPenn44, this is a great group. You'll get a lot of support here. There are a few ladies on here whose DHs' have challenged swimmers. My DH's numbers were borderline and I put him on a lot of vitamins, made him quit smoking and cut down on caffeine and alcohol. Its a lot of work but I do all the grocery shopping and banish us from going out to lunch. I prepare all our lunches and dinners and make sure the both of us are putting good things in our bodies.

Asry, vent away! We all have those days. As my SIL said who was struggling with infertility, every day you wake up its a 50/50 shot if it'll be a good day or bad day. I think a lot depends on where we are in our cycle and outside influences.


----------



## Sarah69

Just wanted to say thank you to those who have welcomed me - it's really lovely to be back here and I'm pleased I came back.

I am on CD10 of a 29/30 cycle today so will be starting the :sex: (if OH is not too tired...........)

I just wondered if you ladies tend to BD every other day or every day (bit tiring for an old lady like me!). I've read all sorts of different advice but does it really make a difference?

:dust:


----------



## ipen44

Thanks for the welcomes. I had a doctor's appt today and my ultrasound showed a very nice 24 mm follicle pushing his was out the door. Plus, i finally got my LH surge this am. Combine that with awesome CM.

We do IUI tomorrow with DH's sperm. DH and I are considering using donor sperm. Neither of us is particularly concerned with the exact biology of the child. We just want to be parents. With the cost of IUI being $400 and IVF begin $8800, it just seems to make really good sense for us. The doctor kind of gave me a weird look when I brought it up--like I was saying something ridiculous he had never heard before. Anyone else trying this route???


----------



## dodgercpkl

Asryellah said:


> afm, some ppl seem to rub their pregnancy in your face, but here's what happened to me. I told my friend last feb that we are ttcing, she had just broken up with his fiance and jumped into a new relationship. Shes got 2 kids with his ex. Anyhow, I havent heard from her since june, and I have tried couple of times to contact her then gave up as she never bothered. Now just today I found out from her ex that she is expecting TWINS. Well there you go then, I see why no contact :growlmad:
> *need to edit this, as I'm feeling so pissed off! Does she think I'm so brainless that I couldn't live with her news or what?!! (+ I'm having pms, and my temps went bit down today AND so scared tomorrow it'll be even more lower and dpo10 spotting again...I NEED TO think positive think positive!!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: That sucks... 



skye2010 said:


> Hey Giirls,
> I'm sorry I didn't have a chance to drop by or catch up for a while. Hope you lovely girls are all good. I wanted to announce that Shirin has arrived finally after another bleeding episode at 38 weeks on 3rd of Jan by cx. She is a cute and funny baby keeping us entertained at all times. :)) Her nickname is "Pixie" since she looks like one :)
> 
> We have been in and out of hospital last week with jaundice and weight loss issues but finally home and enjoying having her around. I added her photos in the graduates thread anyone interested to see.

I'm so thrilled that everything went well and you have your little missy there to keep you company now! :hugs::hugs:



purplelou said:


> how is everyone doing today??

Doing good... not looking forward to going back to work today as the last 3 days have been off for school. lol Other then that... not much to report, except did I post that my numbers are now down to 67? Anyway, they are and my bleeding is... well... still here and at this point I'm not making any guesses as to what it's going to do. 



Sarah69 said:


> I am on CD10 of a 29/30 cycle today so will be starting the :sex: (if OH is not too tired...........)
> 
> I just wondered if you ladies tend to BD every other day or every day (bit tiring for an old lady like me!). I've read all sorts of different advice but does it really make a difference?
> 
> :dust:

My DH and I tend to bd every other day. SOMETIMES we'll catch two days in a row but that's fairly rare. From what I understand it all depends on his sperm. If he has low sperm count then it's probably better to bd less often so he can save up for each time, but if he has a high sperm count then more often is fine. 



luvmydoggies said:


> Thank u dodger! You, me and missy like the younger ones!:winkwink::winkwink: We did have a really great talk last night after I told him what my cousin posted on FB...he had a few choice words he would love to tell her. We were about to dtd, when he said...you will get pregnant and you will be a mommy! My heart melted. I :cry::cry: a little today thinking about how hard this is...why some people get pg at a drop of a hat....and we have to go through so much pain, sadness and heartbreak. When all we want is to be mommy's!

Awww! That's so sweet! And yeah, it sucks that some people get pregnant just by wanting to and we have to work and work and work and still have problems. :(


----------



## Tinatin

ipen44 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. I had a doctor's appt today and my ultrasound showed a very nice 24 mm follicle pushing his was out the door. Plus, i finally got my LH surge this am. Combine that with awesome CM.
> 
> We do IUI tomorrow with DH's sperm. DH and I are considering using donor sperm. Neither of us is particularly concerned with the exact biology of the child. We just want to be parents. With the cost of IUI being $400 and IVF begin $8800, it just seems to make really good sense for us. The doctor kind of gave me a weird look when I brought it up--like I was saying something ridiculous he had never heard before. Anyone else trying this route???

That makes absolutely perfect sense to me :) It's exactly what we plan to do if we're not knocked up by somewhere in mid-2012 (I'm 36, he's 37). IVF is so expensive I just can't bring myself to do it without a couple tries at IUI.


----------



## FutureMommie

Just popping in quick to say Skye your little girl is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## constancev18

*Purplelou,* Im sorry to read of your father health. I hope they can ease the pain to make him as comfortable as possible under the circumstances.

*Missyt & Luvvie*, dh has no hobbies besides work so the juiciest thing I can think to say is hows work on page 2 of the proposal? excitement abounds:winkwink:

*Lavalux,* congratulations on two healthy little ones! *Rottpaw*, thanks for the update.

*Butterfly*, I hope all went well with BF yesterday. Fxd

*Luvmydoggies,* people can be so obtuse sometimes.

*Dodger,* good luck on your blood test next week.

Welcome, *ipen*!


----------



## twinkle1975

Laura - congratulations on the birth of Liam & Lily, Skye I think I've already said congratulations on Shirin's arrival but if not Yay!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/welcome2.gif

I'm another cradle snatcher - DH is 31 and I'm (nearly!) 37 

Welcome ipen 


Big love and hugs to everyone https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello my lovely's!:flower:

*Constancev18, Never, Lady H, Sarah69, Tinatin, Purple, FM!!!*:hugs::hugs:

*Missy*- I understand why you deactivated your fb acct. :hugs: 

*HappyAuntie*- Are you still at Disney? Miss u :hugs:

*Dwrgi-* The way you described what happened with my dh was right on the money! :thumbup: Thank u for your post- it made me smile and I really need that right now!:hugs::hugs:
My cousin thinks the world revolves around her. She does that with scans, details etc. Not only does she post everything on FB but she has to email everyone as well, just in case you didn't see all the scans and details on FB. :growlmad: I have to say that it is just like that side of the family (my Dads) to do that. They love to brag and show off.:wacko: 

My family that is in Czech R. and Slovakia...totally oposite My uncle is always calling and sending well wishes. He also sends cards and the first thing written is always something very sweet and thougtful about Chris and I getting pregnant. I'm so sad they are so far away. My Mom even has a friend that she met here that is from Austria..who just got back from visiting her fam in Austria and brought my Mom and I gifts. She gave me a little chocolate teddy bear for good luck for me to have a baby this year!

*Butterfly-* How did your night go? FX'd:happydance:

*Asryellah*- I know what you mean about people rubbing their pregnancies in your face or not telling you they are pregnant. :hugs::hugs: It has happened to me so many times. One of my friends, I had to completely cut out of my life because she was blessed with two little boys, she got pg v. easily both times, no issuses what so ever. Everytime, I would talk to her on the phone she would complain about her boys, her life, her dh....she even once told me I should never become a mother because I will not like it. Then, said..if u want kids you can have my boys...after that convo. I stopped talking to her. 
I honestly think my cousin enjoys every minute of knowing that she is pg. with number 3 and that Chris and I have not been able to start our family yet.

Skye- I saw the photos of Shirin- She is absoltely gorgeous. :baby: Glad you are home from the hospital.:hugs:

*Ipen44*- Good luck with your IUI.

*Dodger*- Good luck with your blood test!

*Twink-* Yay for robbing the cradle.:winkwink::winkwink: Seems that there is quite a few of us that have younger men! I like it. I met mine when he was 21:blush: and I was 27 just about to turn 28.

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: to you all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies, I thought I might join you. I sometimes lurk in the over 35 to get advice about supplements etc, and as I am 38 in 2 days time and it has been freaking me out I thought I'd say hello.

Hi Dodger, nice to see you over here!


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah69 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to those who have welcomed me - it's really lovely to be back here and I'm pleased I came back.
> 
> I am on CD10 of a 29/30 cycle today so will be starting the :sex: (if OH is not too tired...........)
> 
> I just wondered if you ladies tend to BD every other day or every day (bit tiring for an old lady like me!). I've read all sorts of different advice but does it really make a difference?
> 
> :dust:

Every other day when I'm coming up to ovulation, although if my OH and I feel like it we do consecutive days too. Every other day is better for boys with sluggish swimmers, as they have a chance to regroup and multiply on the 'day off'!

Good luck, I'm rooting for you!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

ipen44 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. I had a doctor's appt today and my ultrasound showed a very nice 24 mm follicle pushing his was out the door. Plus, i finally got my LH surge this am. Combine that with awesome CM.
> 
> We do IUI tomorrow with DH's sperm. DH and I are considering using donor sperm. Neither of us is particularly concerned with the exact biology of the child. We just want to be parents. With the cost of IUI being $400 and IVF begin $8800, it just seems to make really good sense for us. The doctor kind of gave me a weird look when I brought it up--like I was saying something ridiculous he had never heard before. Anyone else trying this route???

Good luck ipen!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Welcome Pinksmarties!


----------



## purplelou

Pinksmarties :hi: and welcome :)

Constance - best wishes for tomorrow, I hope everything goes well, Ill be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx

and Ipen - good luck to you too, I hope your IUI is successful xxx

Dwrgi - I just feel a bit achey but the cold doesn't seem to have materialised :thumbup: how long till you start the ivf meds??

sarah - we normally dtd every other day but if the mood takes us then whenever! :winkwink:

Missy and Asry - that's plain mean about FB, Im sorry that people felt it was ok to do that to you both :hugs:

Butterfly - Im keeping all my fingers crossed for you this month!! I hope this is THE one :hugs:

Dodger - 67 is a definite big drop from your previous numbers, That's great!! :hugs: 

Twinkle - we've all got those younger men :winkwink: it's because we are all still young and beautiful!! (because I say so!)

HA - hope your still having a fab time! can't wait to hear all about your trip xx

big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to FM, Tinatin (your avatar just made me almost choke on my tea lol) never (how are you doing hun...stalk) northstar, LadyH, skye, lava (although you two ladies are wayyyy too busy to see this) and lovely Luv

afm - thank you for all you kind words about my dad, I really appreciate it, thank you for thinking of me, especially as you all have plenty on your own plates :hugs: and Im in the TWW and remaining hopeful [-o&lt;

I have a good feeling about January for this thread!:flower:


----------



## Lady H

Hi All

Hope you are all well and are having a great week. I've felt pretty dodgy all week, bloated and feel really uncomfortable like trapped wind. It's getting me down a bit now as I've had it nearly a week. I have changed my diet to include more fruit and veg so I'm wondering if that is the cause.

I went shopping this evening after work and spent most of it looking at pregnant Ladies, babies or baby shops! Gave up and came home without anything to wear to my friends party on Saturday. Mind you I feel so bloated I reckon a Kaftan is all I will feel comfortable to wear!

Friday tomorrow at least :hugs: to all :kiss:


----------



## Tinatin

purplelou said:


> Tinatin (your avatar just made me almost choke on my tea lol) :

It makes me do that every time, haha, and also serves to remind me I am still mentally not nearly old enough to have kids. Big hugs right back :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies:

Popping in today after a month's absence. I had back-to-back colds in December, so I was pretty out the loop on everything.

But had to say how beautiful Skye's baby Shirin is. Just gorgeous.

I'll have to catch-up.


----------



## lovemutt

Hello all. VERY new to the group (just signed up) and don't quite know what I'm doing yet, but as a 38 year old TTC for 13+ months... this looked like the place for me.


----------



## Asryellah

luvmydoggies - Thank you for sharing your story, your cousin seems so selfilsh!!! Oh someone should get her feet back on ground :growlmad:. But like I've talked with my friends that it seems life evens out our expericens. Like if we're having hard time now, we wont later in life - and those who seem to have it all now (and gloating about it) will be the ones going through rought times. But this experience we all are having now, will make us better ppl because we will NEVER rub our happiness in anyones face or ask stupid questions or moan about feeding the baby middle of the night.
Lady H - veggies and fruits might get you bloated, like for me green apples do that but not red or reddish :shrug: you just need to keep on trying which ones bloat and leave them aside. I try to eat some fruit everyday and veggies/salad. Cabbages etc. are sooo good like made in the oven with some cheese - but after that its better to stay home :blush::haha:

Welcome all new ladies :happydance: and great weekend for you new & "old" :winkwink:!! :kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Nikki - welcome back :)

and Lovemutt - welcome :) I hope your stay here is short and sweet! You'll soon get the hang on the forum Im sure :flower:


Ladies - It's Friday at last - it's seemed like the longest week ever!! does anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend?

Oh and good luck again to the ladies having treatments today - I am hoping for you and sending positive thought your way xx

I am planning for perhaps a nice dinner out somewhere with my parents and DH, a long warm soak with bubbles and a book at some point, and lots of doggy cuddles and smooches and a least a little bit of a rest because I feel tired! :sleep:


----------



## purplelou

Oh and LadyH - hope you tunny feels better! as Asry said maybe it's a particular fruit or something you are eating, I get a bit like that with plums - although I love them :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is okay, soon to be the weekend.

LadyH - hope the bloating gets better, horrible to have that and wind pains.

Purple - Dinner out sound lovely. I am going out tonight for an early Birthday 
meal as we are going away for week tomorrow. Waiting for AF to show, but hopefully not whilst travelling!


----------



## Sarah69

Hi all - fish & chips for tea tonight :thumbup:

Then dog walking in the (hopefully) sunshine at the weekend - my favourite pastime.

Also some BDing as it's that time again.................

Hope you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## lavalux

Hi Ladies.

Happy (belated) birthday, Twinkle. Did I miss it?

I'm in the hospital until Sunday. Liam & Lily doing well in the Intermediate Care nursery. they are both breathing on their own & progessing with their feeding issues. They will stay in the IC nursery for a couple weeks, hopefully not longer. They are tiny but resilient. I did get to hold them for a few minutes yesterday. I'm praying for their continued strength & growth. Thanks for your well-wishes.


----------



## Dwrgi

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is okay, soon to be the weekend.
> 
> LadyH - hope the bloating gets better, horrible to have that and wind pains.
> 
> Purple - Dinner out sound lovely. I am going out tonight for an early Birthday
> meal as we are going away for week tomorrow. Waiting for AF to show, but hopefully not whilst travelling!

Hey Pinksmarties-I LOVE your avatar! I just love animals, and cute photos make me melt! Yes, I agree, let's hope AF doesn't show AT ALL! Have a lovely weekend-when is your birthday? :hugs:

Purple-have a lovely meal with your DH and parents! Big :hugs: to you for your positivity! (I should imagine stimms will start first week of Feb... waiting to hear and for AF to show, next weekend, probably, the old hag bag!), :hugs:

Asry-I like your attitude. I am looking forward to the bit when my stress vanishes!! Have a lovely weekend, Ax

Welcome lovemutt! Love your name!! Good luck to you-again, let's hope the hag bag doesn't show! x

Lady H-I know that feeling! I have a number of colleagues who are PG, and they are EVERYWHERE, talking about their growing bumps, sharing their scan photos around, rubbing their bumps, blah blah. I even had my Year 13 group passing a young baby babygrow around the room the other day, as they'd bought this for their Head of Year who is leaving today to have her baby. I coudn't believe it, cos they were ooh and aaing, and in the end I said, most uncharitably, 'Can you put that away before I vomit!' I don't care if they think I'm a hag, they don't know what I'm going through! I hope your diet sorts itself out-it's the extra fibre, I think. Try and drink lots of water to 'flush' your system, that's my advice! xx

Butterfly-hope you caught that egg!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Constance-was it ET today? How many eggs fertilised? Hope all is good with you? :thumbup::thumbup:

Hi to Nikki (good to see you), Tinatin, FM, HA, luv, Never, MissyT, North Star, Twinkle, Carole, Skye, Lava, Manuiti, Madeline, and anybody whose name I may have missed, I hope you all have a good weekend!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

lavalux said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Happy (belated) birthday, Twinkle. Did I miss it?
> 
> I'm in the hospital until Sunday. Liam & Lily doing well in the Intermediate Care nursery. they are both breathing on their own & progessing with their feeding issues. They will stay in the IC nursery for a couple weeks, hopefully not longer. They are tiny but resilient. I did get to hold them for a few minutes yesterday. I'm praying for their continued strength & growth. Thanks for your well-wishes.

No it's today! Thank you Laura & everyone else for your birthday wishes. 

Really glad Liam & Lily are doing well - I'm keeping them in my prayers xx


----------



## pinksmarties

thanks Dwrgi - 38 tomorrow :( I am fully expecting Af to show at some point as not actively ttc this month (unless OH's swimmers are super resilient at ov-3 days) as I am waiting test in 10 days time for rc mc.

Happy Birthday Twinkle!!


----------



## Dwrgi

To Twinkle-so sorry, but better late than never, I hope!

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to Twiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinkle,
Happy birthday to you!!

Hip Hip Hooray!
:cake::cake::hi::hi::munch::munch::dance::dance::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::pizza::drunk::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## constancev18

Dwrgi said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Constance-was it ET today? How many eggs fertilised? Hope all is good with you? :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Happy Birthday, *Twinkle!*
> 
> *Purplelou*, a nice dinner sounds like the ticket. Maybe it's time for me to eat breakfast.
> 
> *Lavalux*, it's good to read Lily and Liam are doing well.
> 
> ET is this morning.:happydance: I don't know how many fertilized-completely in the dark here. They do 3 dy transfers here so maybe they are set up differently. I dunno. I called to find out yesterday and they said if the RE hadn't called then everything was going along smoothly. Ha! Not in my head.:winkwink: Keeping my fingers crossed that we have 2 good ones.Click to expand...


----------



## Dwrgi

constancev18 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Constance-was it ET today? How many eggs fertilised? Hope all is good with you? :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Happy Birthday, *Twinkle!*
> 
> *Purplelou*, a nice dinner sounds like the ticket. Maybe it's time for me to eat breakfast.
> 
> *Lavalux*, it's good to read Lily and Liam are doing well.
> 
> ET is this morning.:happydance: I don't know how many fertilized-completely in the dark here. They do 3 dy transfers here so maybe they are set up differently. I dunno. I called to find out yesterday and they said if the RE hadn't called then everything was going along smoothly. Ha! Not in my head.:winkwink: Keeping my fingers crossed that we have 2 good ones.Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, that is soooo bizarre, as surely you're entitled to know?? Anyway, good luck with it all, and let's hope you get a sticky bean and a BFP!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Dwrgi

Well girls, forgive the selfish post, but I have just gone through the roof. My friend has just told me that an ex-colleague (who I was friends with for a while) has been telling a mutual acquaintance in a separate school (who my ex-colleague and I both only vaguely know) that I am "desperate" to get pregnant and that I've just suffered a second miscarriage!

OMG-I went ballistic, and have just sent her an email putting her firmly in her place. How dare she? What is wrong with people? Is our plight the stuff of trivial gossip and idle chat? To be pitied and talked about? 

Well, that is it for me and her.

I am fuming. :gun::trouble::grr::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard:

Apart from that, selfish post over!

:thumbup: to you all for a brill weekend!
xxx


----------



## lovemutt

Dwrgi - it is amazing how cruel people can be.

My weekend.... starting some traditional Chinese medicine supplements (courtesy of my acupuncturist). They sound disgusting, as in addition to the herbs are also things called "black chicken" and "deer antler." Not exactly what I call vegetarian friendly, but I'm willing to even give this a try. :wacko:


----------



## constancev18

Dwrgi said:


> Well girls, forgive the selfish post, but I have just gone through the roof. My friend has just told me that an ex-colleague (who I was friends with for a while) has been telling a mutual acquaintance in a separate school (who my ex-colleague and I both only vaguely know) *that I am "desperate" to get pregnant and that I've just suffered a second miscarriage!*
> 
> OMG-I went ballistic, and have just sent her an email putting her firmly in her place. How dare she? What is wrong with people? Is our plight the stuff of trivial gossip and idle chat? To be pitied and talked about?
> 
> Well, that is it for me and her.
> 
> I am fuming. :gun::trouble::grr::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard:
> 
> Apart from that, selfish post over!
> 
> :thumbup: to you all for a brill weekend!
> xxx

What in the freaking world is wrong with people? You were right to educate her rather than just not saying anything. This way she can feel the hurt caused by her words and know she was responsible. Mean and petty.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Happy Birthday Twinkle!

So glad Liam and Lily (dem babies #2) are doing well.

Hugs to Dwrgi. I don't understand why people want to talk about other people's tragedies to other people. SMH. I just don't get it.

Hey Purple! (Waves). 

Hello to all the people who've joined in my absence. Hope your stay here is informative, enjoyable, and short.


----------



## missyt

LadyH, raw vegetables are especially hard to digest. If you are eating raw veggies I would definately say that is the cause of your tummy troubles.

Welcome back, Nikki! Good to see you!

Purple, bubble bath and reading a good book. Now you are talking my language. Sounds so relaxing.

Lava, thanks for the update. I'm praying for your LO's.

Dwrgi, I'd be through the roof too. Once again, I reiterate that unless someone is going through the same thing, they have NO IDEA what we are going through. I know you, like me, have cut people off before in the past. You don't need toxic people that like to gossip in your life. Good riddance to her and I hope you never have to deal with her again. And good for you for sending her an email and telling her exactly how you feel! I think that we don't stick up for ourselves enough, especially when we run into insensitives during our TTC process. I'm so glad you sent her an email because more often than not do we sit back and take it when someone is out of line with their comments and cruelty.

AFM, not much to report. I'm in the TWW but starting a feel slightly crampy. I'm not due until around the 20th though. I'm pretty sure nothing happened this month because DH was gone when I O'd.


----------



## missyt

Welcome, Lovemutt! Yes, it does sound like you belong here. This is a wonderfully supportive group of ladies.

Twinkle, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :cake:


----------



## purplelou

Happy Birthday Twinkle!!

https://www.cakepicturegallery.com/d/12813-2/Zebra+birthday+cake+with+pink+bowtie+and+beads.JPG

Hope you are having a fab day and doing some lovely things​


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - OMG @ your colleague! How dare she!! I rolling up my sleeves right now on your behalf!!

Constance - keep us updated, Im hoping there are loads of lovely embies to choose from and that they are super sticky!!


----------



## purplelou

Lava - Im so happy to hear that Lily and Liam are doing well. I hope their hospital stay is short :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi All

Firstly Happy Birthday Twinkle! :cake::dust:

Thanks to you all for your thoughts on my bloating. It's pretty much gone today which is a relief!:thumbup:

Welcome to Lovemutt :wave:

Dwrgi = what an utter Cow! So glad you put her straight.

Constance - hope you get a good amount, fx.

Hello to everyone else, glad we made it finally to POETS day! :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Ipen - how did the IUI go today?? Im really hopeful for you! :hugs:

I'm loving all the weekend plans! I hope everyone's weekend if great :) Big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Purple--that cake looks SOOOO good. :)


----------



## constancev18

purplelou said:


> Pinksmarties :hi: and welcome :)
> 
> Constance - best wishes for tomorrow, I hope everything goes well, Ill be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx
> 
> I have a good feeling about January for this thread!:flower:




Dwrgi said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Constance-was it ET today? How many eggs fertilised? Hope all is good with you? :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> ET is this morning.:happydance: I don't know how many fertilized-completely in the dark here. They do 3 dy transfers here so maybe they are set up differently. I dunno. I called to find out yesterday and they said if the RE hadn't called then everything was going along smoothly. Ha! Not in my head.:winkwink: Keeping my fingers crossed that we have 2 good ones.Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, that is soooo bizarre, as surely you're entitled to know?? Anyway, good luck with it all, and let's hope you get a sticky bean and a BFP!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes. :hugs:
> Apparently someone was supposed to call yesterday with the fertilization report but they dropped the ball. My 3-dy transfer is complete and I'm just resting comfortably. Of the 10 eggs, 8 fertilized. 1 was 8-cells & perfect, 1 was 8-cells but not as perfect as the first, 3 were 6-cells of varying quality-1 of those was fragmented. At 43 I was just praying for 1 good one so I'm trying to relax. I think I'll send dh out for some yarn to so I can crochet a blanket otherwise I'll start focusing on everything under the sun.Click to expand...


----------



## ipen44

purplelou said:


> Ipen - how did the IUI go today?? Im really hopeful for you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm loving all the weekend plans! I hope everyone's weekend if great :) Big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all xxxx

IUI was fine. It was the first one so I did not know what to expect. Turned out to be no problem. Just felt like a menstrual cramp for about 2 minutes. We only got 4 mil swimmers and they like to have 20 mil, but 67% were moving. Not overly optimistic, but it was a good first run. Now to wait for 2 weeks :coffee:--don't worry decaf tea


----------



## ipen44

Hi All, Happy Birthday, and Happy Friday. I am ever so glad that I will not be urinating on anything for 14 days!

Now to think happy thoughts and enjoy my pet family for two weeks 

DH was super excited when the doctor prescribed :sex: tonight and :sex: in the morning. Who knew that could be doctor's orders.


----------



## Asryellah

Constance & Ipen hoping bot of you good luck and bfp as a result :yellow::crib: glad to hear everything went well :thumbup:
Nikki, sorry I'm a stalker as I do temp also, your chart looks fab!!!! :thumbup:
Purple- your dinner plans and bath sounded great! I hope you all had a good time :hugs: We also did go out to eat yummy!!! and did some shopping happydance: got myself new boots)
dwirgi - wooot??!! Really pisses me off that your ex-collague did this to you!! :growlmad: Glad you wrote her an email, wonder if she has anything to explain her behavior. Hope you feel better today :hugs:

afm, my temps are still up but totally do feel that she is VERY close :help: well I rather have cd1 on the weekend than monday morning.


----------



## purplelou

Ipen and constance - good luck ladies!! here's some :dust: for you both. I hope January is your lucky month!!

Asry - I hope that blinking :witch: stays away hun :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=7517575

Happy Birthday Pinksmarties!
Have a Fab day!!​


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Pink Smarties!!!

Purple you find great cakes!!

Dwrgi - big hugs - we'll come down and kick that stupid woman!!

I'm a bit hungover so hello and hugs to everyone - normal service will be resumed soon xx


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - Hungover sounds like you had a good birthday! I hope you have a nice resty day to recover xx


----------



## constancev18

Happy Birthday, Pinksmarties.

Ipen, fingers crossed for you!

I think I'll go ahead and test rather than waiting for the beta, but only bc my RE is out of state so there's (hopefully) no reason to make another trip. ;)


----------



## ipen44

The few hours a week I am happy to be childless are Saturday morning. :sleep:

Now, I have made the mistake of reviewing scientific articles about IUI with very low sperm counts. :cry: Not very promising with less than 10 million swimmers. I hate statistics. :sad2:


----------



## purplelou

Constance - I'd probably test too :winkwink:

Ipen - Im not sure what the figures are, but there ARE people who got their BFPs with iui - why shouldn't it be you?? :thumbup:


How's everyone's weekend going??
huge :hugs: to you all :kiss:

we've just got back from a lovely Indian meal with my parents and it was really fun, lots of laughs!! Haven't managed my bubbly bath yet - but maybe tomorrow :)


----------



## missyt

Ipenn and Constance, best of luck in your 2WW!


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaacccccckkkkk!!!! Disney was fabulous, and now I'm completelly exhausted! DH and I got home after midnight last night only to find that our wonderful housesitter/catsitter was a little _too _thorough and locked us out of the house! :wacko: Fortunately the neighbors have a key AND are night owls - we could see their tv was still on at 1am so I gently knocked on the door and got the key from them! Time with the family was wonderful, my niece (18 mos) and nephew (5 yrs) were adorable and hilarious, we had fantastic weather, I am hoarse from screaming on roller coasters,... it was just a fantastic vacation. DH had one day in particular that was really hard... having fun with our niece and nephew makes our own infertility so much harder to bear sometimes... but later in the day niece wanted DH to hold her, and she promptly fell asleep on his shoulder for the next hour as we walked around Epcot. I worried it would only make him sadder, but he said later it was bittersweet, not completely bad/sad.

So, now we just sit and wait for AF to arrive (on or around Jan. 26) so we can start IVF, and for Feb 6 to arrive so DH can finally get some help for his depression.

A big welcome to all the new ladies, and a HUGE welcome to Liam, Lily and Shirin!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Happy Auntie- YAY!!! your back! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Last weekend I babysat a 1yr old and a 4yr old (dh's friends children) ....it was so much fun!!! My dh was out working on cars with his friends..he came in for a drink and saw the 1 yr old on my lap while I reading him a story...and my dh got tears in his eyes.:cry::cry:- it was so emotional for both of us.

Lava- so happy to hear you got to hold your babies! :oneofeach::hugs::hugs: 

Dwrgi- I want to get on a :plane: and give that friend a big slap in her face! :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr: Gossiping like that and being so nasty. I'm so glad you emailed her. I am so sorry!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: What is with people???

Concev. I would test also. How exciting! 

My weekend has been pretty uneventful. Just doing a lot of house work..we have an open house tomorrow! fx'd that we get some people that our interested in our townhouse! Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies 

HA so glad you had a fab time at Disney, sounds perfect. Hoping that DH gets the help he needs soon and that the IVF goes well for you. You will be in my prayers each day and hoping that 2012 is your year:hugs:

Super excited for Lava and Skye on the arrival of your babies, so wonderful that they are with us now and healthy. Wishing you all the best and hoping that your little darlings settle into life outside their mummy's tummys smoothly.

AFM I have just returned from my trip home to see family and friends with loads of shopping thrown in. To be honest the trip has really upset me as DH's family have been really over bearing and pushy. We visited my old boss in London one day and then DH insisted on us driving up north to see his family even though it was late ( we were supposed to go the following day) I was the only one insured on the car and had a 5 hour drive with my back killing me so much I was in tears. Arrived at his parents just before 1am and although I wanted to go straight to bed they wouldn't let me and then proceeded to go straight into baby talk telling me that I had to get straight onto having more babies as they want more grandkids. I was so tired I stood my ground and told them that I feel blessed to be having this baby and that I am happy with just the one which didn't go down well. His Mum then proceeded to tell me that she would fly out to stay with us on the 1st June, no asking just telling. I stated that if baby was on time she would only be 2 weeks old and that if not she would only have just been born and that we would prefer the time alone with her at first to bond as I have very little maternity leave. I explained that I would be travelling to the UK for the month of Ramadan and that they could come to my Mum's house and stay for a weekend to see us. They then insisted that I have to stay with them for 2 weeks. They live in the middle of nowhere with nothing to do and no transport links, I hardly know them as have only met briefly on 4 occasions so they feel like strangers, their house is so tiny that after we place our cases on the bedroom floor there is no room to walk round the bed let alone fit a cot or any of the other stuff that comes with a baby and the house is filthy. I am not a fussy house proud person but this house is really disgusting that I feel very uncomfortable staying there myself let alone let a baby crawl around. They then started that in future during the summer I should send our baby to them for a few weeks so they can look after her and spend time with her. Honestly I feel so overwhelmed and upset by it all and can see us arguing over this. I have explained to DH that I do not want to stay with his parents as the house it too small and very dirty, he sees my point but I think is scared to stand up to his parents as doesn't want to upset them. I just feel like they are trying to take over already and Zara has not even been born yet. I understand that this is there first grandchild but she is our baby and not theirs and I feel like they should respect our wishes and the boundaries we set. God I feel like crying all over again as totally stresses me out.

Sorry for the selfish rant but I needed to get this off my chest and get your opinions if I am being difficult or not, promise I will catch up on all I have missed later tonight after work and respond.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi HA-so glad that you're back and delighted to hear that you had a good trip to Disney. It sounded amazing! Get you on those rollercoasters-I'm tooooooo scaredy cat! Roll on February and IVF for you and also for hubby's appointment. :thumbup:

Luv-hope the Open Day goes well! It sounds very exciting! I'm sure you will get some interest. :thumbup:

Ipenn-happy birthday to you! Don't get too despondent with the IUI and low volume of swimmers. If there is one thing that is certain about infertility, is that EVERYBODY is different, and it only needs ONE sperm, so you've still got lots of hope! 

Asry-good on you, for treating yourself to new boots! We all need a pick-me-up from time to time!! 

Purple-so glad you had a nice time with your parents and DH! Hope you're having a great weekend! :flower::flower::flower:

Carole-I cannot believe the absolute nerve of your in laws. How dare they? Was it not bad enough that they could see you were tired (and obviously very pregnant) after your long drive, and still insisted on keeping you up? And then that complete onslaught of THEIR plans for YOUR baby! What a cheek! You were completely within your rights to stand your ground, and everything you have written sounds fair to me. They should respect when you want them to come and stay with you, not when they decide. They should also respect what you said about not having much leave together so want to bond with Zara alone. And, do they seriously expect you to put a baby on the plane alone so she can stay with them? OMG! No, you stand your ground and DH needs to be the one to make it quite clear them what you and he have decided and about how things will be. It is completely unacceptable that they are trying to take over-yes, they are excited as she is their first grandchild, but she is your first child, and that takes precedence. Their opinions and views are respectfully considered, but, ultimately, what you decide to do, is up to you and your DH and nobody else. The sooner this is sorted out the better otherwise you will just worry yourself silly over it (as I would too), and you need to be as calm and relaxed as you can be. 

I do feel for you and am just astounded by the nerve of these people-they'd obviously been waiting for you to arrive to tell you what was going to happen. Well, they can think again, my friend! Stick to your guns, and make it clear whose baby it is and what will be! Thinking of you, Axxxx:hugs:

Hello everybody!!! Hope you're all having a great weekend! 
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

HA - welcome home, I glad you had such a wondeful holiday :hugs: it sounds fab!!

Carole - You are definitely not being difficult. This is YOUR baby, You and your DH's daughter, and your IL's must respect your choices, I wouldn't want to stay with people I didn't know well either on my own - it would be very uncomfortable. stick to your guns and do what makes YOU and you husband happy :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Welcome back Happy Auntie! My DH and I enjoy amusement parks in general, so I know we'd have had fun at Disney too! I know it is bittersweet to be around other people's children, especially when we are struggling with our own situations. I pray that this upcoming round is a blessed one for you and your DH.

Carole: I'm not quite sure what's going on with your DH's family, but I'd be prepared to have some serious conversations with your DH about this. It's his family, and ultimately, his responsibility to really set appropriate expectations with them. I know that's hard for a lot of men (especially checking their "mamas,") but your family unit (you, DH, and little baby Zara) need to develop and enforce your OWN traditions, rules, standards, and belief systems for your own family unit. If you don't start doing this now, the family will (continue) to disregard your thoughts and feelings and will always impose on your family unit. My in-laws are not at all that bad, and they're good, sweet people. Yet and still, I see their tendency to sort of control everyone else's situation under the guise of being helpful. A lot of the stuff I let go, but if I feel strongly about it, I do have to let DH know, and it's his responsibility to talk to his people about it. Good luck to you--I know it's hard.


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,

Wow--in laws. I am new to them myself and this group sounds similar to mine. :shrug: Makes me wonder if my husband was hatched or delivered by a stork. :blue:

It sounds like they live far away which is definitely a plus.

I need to find a way to talk about flashers on this forum because this emoticon really cracks me up. :flasher: 

Obviously, I do not have much to report today--just wanted to stop in and read how all of you were doing.

Amy


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies and thanks for the support it helps to know that others can see my point and I am not just a selfish moo. I spoke with DH last night and told him how it is weighing on my mind I am very lucky that we live in another country but I do not want to feel this pressure from them when I am visiting the UK or feel like they will just arrive at our house when it suits them.

I know he feels stuck in the middle as wants to support me but also feels the pressure from his family, I explained that he is married to me now and we are a family and that he needs to consider what is right for us. I have put my foot down and said that his family can see Zara when I travel to my Mum's in late July but that I will not travel to his family in the north as it is not practical to make a 6 hour car journey with a small baby and is not fair on me and our daughter. I can see he is scared to tell them and I know they will bitch about me but to be honest I am putting me and our baby first on this one, this is a special time for us so why should I make things difficult for myself just to keep them happy. If they want to see their grandaughter they can make the effort to drive to London. I must say I feel better about it now I have put my feelings across to him and told him I am not gonna budge on this one. I am sure he is the one panicking now as he will be dreading telling his family.

Amy totally loving the flasher emoticon, it did make me laugh. Btw don't read too much into the stats on success rates for low sperm counts, my DH had real problems last year with hardly any swimmers and his motility was shocking but look at us now we achieved a bump naturally. I still can't believe it happened for us at times as the doctors said that he would need treatment for his issue and then probably IVF would be the only option for us. Just goes to show they are not always right. Keep believing honey as you could have your BFP before you know it.

Hope you all had a fab weekend and the week ahead at work is not too crazy. Thanks again for being there and keeping me sane :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole, Amy, Nikki, and everybody! Hello!!!!!

Carole-I am sooooo glad that you have put your foot down, and it has got to be your DH who speaks to his parents. Time to be a man, I'm afraid! Hope you're okay and so glad you came and told us about this-it must have been eating away at you. Big :hugs: to you hun!

It has made me feel relief reading your posts as it is clear that the 'in laws' can generally cause problems, so I am not alone! My OH and I have FREQUENT rows about his parents, as, alas, they live across the road from us and are involved in EVERY aspect of his life. It really gets me down. They are extremely kind and generous people, true Christians, but they are unwilling to cut the apron strings and, instead of respecting OH and my life together, they just want me to slot into their life so that we are all an even bigger family. I find it suffocating in the extreme. One of the worst aspects is that OH pops over there several times a day, and I will go looking for him, and he's vanished. My neighbours have passed comment on it, and I HATE it. If we need to catch a train, they take us to the station (I am 40, OH is 47!!!!); they will even come and pick us up at 12pm! I am more than happy to pay for taxis, but they won't hear a word of it. Yes, I know I sound completely ungrateful, but I am more and more in their debt when I accept help like this, and I HATE it. I am independent, always have been, and have my own parents 70 miles away-I don't need another set of parents.

Alas, there is no budging on this issue either, as it seems that OH is as dependant on them as they are on him. He and his mother together are BEYOND-she is all over him and he her. Honestly, she giggles like a little girl at his jokes, and he charms her constantly-it's like a perverse flirtation. I find it nauseating and have even walked out when they were sharing yet another 'in' joke. 

I really hate the situation, but short of moving there is nothing that I can do. I have put a stop to weekends and holidays away with them (oh yes!), and am keeping my distance more and more, but I know they are offended by this. 

Gosh, in laws are so difficult! 

Anyway, sorry for moan-we had yet another row about this last night, so it's fresh in my mind. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Love to you all and big :hugs: to each and every one of you!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

:hugs:Welcome back HA from Disney! Glad to hear you had a good trip :flower:
And Carole, I'm glad you talked this over with your DH. Like Nikki and Dwirgi said - this is your family, and your life. You make the rules.
Inlaws can be a pain, living close or not :winkwink: sorry to hear Dwirgi down the road..oh my..But yes, what can you do. Glad they seem to be just warm and loving people, not pain in the ass-sort of thing. Boys just seem to have this special connection with their moms. Like my ex's mom was totally jeleous of me!! That was pain :haha: but now I gotta say that my inlaws are great.
We tend to see them like 1-2 month, like my parents also.

afm, those Sepia pills I got from my reflexologist seem to really WORK! Which is amazing :happydance: I got them for my short lutheal phase. In natural cycles it has been 9-10 days and see I'm dpo 12 today! BUT my temps did a total nose dive this morning so I guess tomorrow :witch::gun::gun:

How's everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> :hugs:Welcome back HA from Disney! Glad to hear you had a good trip :flower:
> And Carole, I'm glad you talked this over with your DH. Like Nikki and Dwirgi said - this is your family, and your life. You make the rules.
> Inlaws can be a pain, living close or not :winkwink: sorry to hear Dwirgi down the road..oh my..But yes, what can you do. Glad they seem to be just warm and loving people, not pain in the ass-sort of thing. Boys just seem to have this special connection with their moms. Like my ex's mom was totally jeleous of me!! That was pain :haha: but now I gotta say that my inlaws are great.
> We tend to see them like 1-2 month, like my parents also.
> 
> afm, those Sepia pills I got from my reflexologist seem to really WORK! Which is amazing :happydance: I got them for my short lutheal phase. In natural cycles it has been 9-10 days and see I'm dpo 12 today! BUT my temps did a total nose dive this morning so I guess tomorrow :witch::gun::gun:
> 
> How's everyone else? :hugs:

Thanks Asry! Always good to have support-seeing your in laws every 1-2 months sound BLISS to me!! 

Sorry about nose-dive, but brilliant news that the sepia pills are working! One less thing to worry about!! Darn the witch but tomorrow is a new cycle, and who knows, it may be your one!

Axxxxx:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I can't imagine your pain!! my Il's also live down the road but luckily they are really good and we have very separate lives (mostly) I feel for you having to deal with overbearing and on-top-of-you in-laws :hugs:

carole - that's great that you have talked to DH and he will sort it out now. now you can put the whole thing out of your mind and not worry about it!

wow there is so many of us now....I am so worried that if try and mention everyone, I am bound to miss loads out. so Ill just say I hope all you ladies are having a good day and sending you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: from me xx


----------



## purplelou

Oh I also meant to say

Asry - it sounds like the Sepia pills are doing the trick! have you noticed any other sied effects?? do you keep on taking them alll the time now?? Glad they are working for you !


----------



## Asryellah

Purple - no I haven't noticed any side effects :thumbup: exept for this I got them for :happydance: I have ref. app. coming this week so I need to ask how long I should continue taking them, last time she said take 'em for one month. Am I cured after that?! :haha: dunno..
But how are you doing :hugs:? Had a nice weekend?

Why do I have to be so stupid to spend my work day googleing "temp dips but still bfp..:dohh: Why do I ALWAYS do this to myself?! stupid.


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Purple - no I haven't noticed any side effects :thumbup: exept for this I got them for :happydance: I have ref. app. coming this week so I need to ask how long I should continue taking them, last time she said take 'em for one month. Am I cured after that?! :haha: dunno..
> But how are you doing :hugs:? Had a nice weekend?
> 
> Why do I have to be so stupid to spend my work day googleing "temp dips but still bfp..:dohh: Why do I ALWAYS do this to myself?! stupid.

I do it too! We all do--we're all hopeful that it happens. If we didn't have the hope, we'd give up! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Asry and Dwrgi - haha - I also do it :haha:
I actually found you can search charts on FF (anonamously!) where you can put in all kinds of filters and then review them - it's the devil, honestly, because you can put in all kinds of stuff and then look just the bfps and convince yourself that because your chart bears a tiny resemblance - then you are definitely going to get your Bfp too

:coffee:


we had a pretty good weekend Asry - hope yours was good too??


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I have done that too - just search out charts that look like mine and end in a bfp :haha::haha:

HA, sounds like you had an awesome time, so glad :happydance::happydance:

Carole and Dwrgi, what a nightmare with the ILs, Carole for sure you have to stand your ground and not be doing all that travelling to a dirty house with your precious new daughter :hugs:

So I am back from a few days travelling. Can now count myself in for this month but I am now at the point where I just think - it hasn't worked the last 9 times so why should I think this one will? Oh well... :shrug:


----------



## missyt

HA, welcome back!!!!!

Carole, in-laws don't get it. Mine urke me too. I wish they would all just mind their business and live their own lives.

Asry, so good to hear that the sepia worked for you.

Dwrgi, how are you doing?


----------



## HappyAuntie

I've kind of lucked out in the in-laws department... not because they're good in-laws - they're HORRIBLE - but because DH doesn't like them, either! :happydance: It sounds terrible of me to say, but it's true. DH only visits them out of a sense of obligation - even he would rather spend time with my family than his own. We only see them once, maybe twice a year, and it's always for just one night. They live halfway between our home and my family - it's a two-day drive to visit my family, so we stop for the night at his dad's and then leave again the next morning. It's about all we can handle. He has some guilt about it, but I really don't - his dad treats him and his sisters so meanly that I honestly think it would be better for DH if he didn't see his dad at all... but what can you do? :shrug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes I have done that too - just search out charts that look like mine and end in a bfp :haha::haha:
> 
> HA, sounds like you had an awesome time, so glad :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Carole and Dwrgi, what a nightmare with the ILs, Carole for sure you have to stand your ground and not be doing all that travelling to a dirty house with your precious new daughter :hugs:
> 
> So I am back from a few days travelling. Can now count myself in for this month but I am now at the point where I just think - it hasn't worked the last 9 times so why should I think this one will? Oh well... :shrug:

Positive thinking hun! It will take us longer at our age, but that doesn't mean it will never happen! And, how fabulous that you're in the 2WW!!! Fingers crossed this is it! xxxxx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

Hi lovely Ladies!

Wow in-law hassles, sounds like some nightmares there. Not sure if it is lucky or unlucky that my husbands parents both passed away within 6 months of each other 10 years ago. Once his Dad went Mum could not last without him. I feel sad that we did not get our acts together and produce a Grandchild whilst they were alive. DH is the youngest and only boy with 4 older sisters. Mum kept going until she got her boy as he is the last in the line to carry on the family name. If we are not lucky enough to produce a boy his family name is gone. No pressure! 

Sometimes I feel sad they are not around, other times honestly it saves lot of hassles.

I'm due to test in a few days, will probably just wait for :witch:to show her ugly face, as I am pretty sure she has an invite this month :cry:

Love and :dust:to you all :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, can I join in?

I am 46 tomorrow (eek!) :wacko: and OH is 35 (I'm a cougar!). :happydance:

We have been TTC for 4 years naturally. I am now seeing a FS, he has put me on Clomid for 4 cycles. This is my first cycle and I had a scan today and it is good news, I have an 18mm follicle, he is really pleased with the results.

If Clomid doesn't work, we will be looking at IVF.

Loads of :dust: to you all.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi heavenly and welcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dipsysp

Just joined today. TTC #1 at age 36 and 17 days lol. I'm on CD#12 expecting to ovulate between tomorrow and Thursday. I charted since last March to see how regular I am and I'm regular, it's always 26-28 days. Hoping to defy the odds and conceive on the first try but ready for a wait. 

I am new to the board and feel a bit all over the place, like I don't know which forum I belong in! This one since I'm over 35, or the regular forum since there's so much info, or the alternatives forum as I'm using sperm donors (I'm single and don't see that changing any time soon, but I AM getting older, or the TTC #1 forum... or all of them. Heck I don't know!

All I know is it's nice to be here and I feel very positive reading these threads and knowing people do succeed and also that there are people in the same boat in terms of really wanting a child & sharing info on how to make that happen :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi heavenly - we've got a bit a cougars club going here - welcome!!

Welcome too dipsysp - I think it's a case of dipping your toes into lots of threads and seeing where you're most comfy! I have 2 homes apart from my journal - here & over on bellies to bumps in ltttc - works for me!


----------



## drsquid

dipsysp- this is the first day im posting too. im finding it a bit hard to find the right spot too as i am also single and of untested fertility.. ie i havent tried and failed with a partner and have no idea how easy or hard this will be. im 38 (39 in march). the glb forum is helpful because it is the same issue in a lot of ways (ie donor sperm only). im 5dpiui on my first try. doc suggested clomid but i went one cycle natural.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi dipsy and drsquid - it does seem difficult to find the right place - I don't have a partner but up to now my ex has been a volunteer. We were supposed to finish at the end of the year (9 tries) but I got another shot this month - anyway, I also tried a few places but I didn't really get on with the under 35s as there was way too much symptom spotting and worrying about being past it at 30 :shrug:

I hope you find a good few threads with people who know what you are going through. Good on you for taking it on on your own :thumbup::flower:

For some it can happen really quickly and for others a bit longer, I hope for you it is the former :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinatin

I am sadly not a cougar (DF is 37 and I'm 36), but I feel now like maybe I should ditch him and get a younger model? What do you ladies think? :thumbup:

In all seriousness, I think we may be out this month. I got a :bfn: and within a couple days of AF, so I'm pretty sure I would have seen at least a faint line. I'm going to take this 100% philosophically since we just started trying in Dec. I'm dying to call my GYN and ask him to run some tests, though. At 36 after 2 months ttc, is that too early?


----------



## HappyAuntie

The general rule of thumb is if you're over 35 and not pregnant within 6 months of well-timed sex, that's when a dr will run some tests. If you're under 35, they won't run tests until you've been trying for a year. The fact of the matter is that a perfectly normal, healthy couple at the peak of their fertility can take up to a year to get pregnant. When the woman is over 35 it takes even longer, but they run tests sooner just because IF they find something wrong (and that's a BIG if, because the very vast majority of people have nothing wrong with them), you have less time to fix it before your biological clock runs out completely.

If you really think about it, when you only have 12 chances per year to get pregnant, it's no surprise it can take a long time. That under-35, perfectly healthy, crazy fertile couple only has like a 20% chance each month of getting pregnant. It's kind of a miracle anyone ever gets pregnant when you think about the million tiny little things that have to go perfectly right for a healthy baby to be born! :wacko:

I know it's really easy to panic when you hang around BnB for a while and see all sorts of women with losses and/or infertility, but you have to remember that we are not a random sample of women... we all came here seeking out support. We are not a random cross-section of the population.

Welcome to all you new ladies. I sincerely hope you like our little thread! :flow: It can take a while to find your BnB home, so feel free to poke around lots of places and lurk and read lots of threads until you find a place where you feel comfortable. AFM, I mostly hang around here, the recurrent mc thread, and the LTTTC journals because that's where I have things in common with people.


----------



## Asryellah

You're always welcome here Heavenly, dipsysp and drsquid :flower: and good for you D&D on being strong women and doing this on your own. If I'd be single or become one, I'd be going onto donor sperm also :thumbup:
Twinkle - cougar club :thumbup::haha: 

Tinatin - I did go for my first bloodtests after 4 months of trying, and ended up done with all tests (for me) when 1 year of trying was full. Public healthcare here expects ppl to try 1 yr before seeking help, but private practises of course take you whenever you want to go.

So :af: is here. F*ck that. I'm waiting for our vacation next week - canary islands :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Hi DrSquid (love that name!!) Heavenly and Dipsy - and welcome :flower: I hope your stay here is short :)

there are quite a few of us with younger men :winkwink: here !

I think you will find the ladies here are just fab!! I mostly stay here on this thread, but I do have a poke about in the some of the ClearBlue Monitor threads too (because the ladies there have loads of knowlegde and experience on it) 
so you ladies might find that you have a poke around for information on different issues :)


----------



## heavenly

Thank you for the warm welcomes and hi to fellow newbies!! 

Well, after the good news of an 18mm follicle yesterday on my first round of Clomid, I got a Peak today and it's my birthday! OH has surprised me, we have 2 days off work and we are going off somewhere soon, no idea where! My FS said to abstain from sex today, as the sperm quality will be better tomorrow, I find it difficult to not have sex when I see a Peak but I shall trust in my FS!!! 

Hope you ladies have a lovely day today. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> You're always welcome here Heavenly, dipsysp and drsquid :flower: and good for you D&D on being strong women and doing this on your own. If I'd be single or become one, I'd be going onto donor sperm also :thumbup:
> Twinkle - cougar club :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Tinatin - I did go for my first bloodtests after 4 months of trying, and ended up done with all tests (for me) when 1 year of trying was full. Public healthcare here expects ppl to try 1 yr before seeking help, but private practises of course take you whenever you want to go.
> 
> So :af: is here. F*ck that. I'm waiting for our vacation next week - canary islands :happydance:

Welcome to Dr Squid, Dipsysp, heavenly and anybody else that's a newbie on here! I agree with everything that Purple, Butterfly and HA have said-have a poke around and see where you feel comfortable. I DID try a while in the Over 40s thread, but found it wasn't for me, and this has been my B&B home for a good ten months now! The women on here are fantastic. To help us all out, why not give a synopsis of your own story in your signature line, so we all know where you're at with treatment, etc.?

Hi girls! How are we all today? :flower::flower:

Asry-so sorry that dratted AF showed. Why does she torment us like this? Anyway, I am so glad that you have something to look forward to with your holidays to the Canaries! A bit of sunshine and sand, and sangria, ooo-la la la!! :hugs:

Carole-how are things ar home? Has your DH spoken to his parents yet??? Big :hugs: to you!

Missy-sorry that DSS cause some ructions for you. You are in a very difficult situation there, and I guess that DH's role is to smooth troubled waters. Of course you want to feed him good food, and look after him, and it shows what a caring person you are. I'm sure that if he doesn't appreciate this now, he will in the future! I can't remember what I've read in your journal and what I've read here, but I hope that you had a lovely weekend and that you're feeling positive about everything! I'm sending HUGE :hugs: to you! :hugs::hugs:

Purple-how are you today? Where are you at with your cycle?? Hope you're okay? Do you think we're going to get some snow???!! Big :hugs:!

HA-when do you start your treatment? Will we be cycle buddies? I hope so!!! :hugs:

Luv-how did the open house go? Did you get any interest?? I hope that things are progressing so that you can get your hands on some moolah for IVF!! :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-big :hugs: to you in your 2WW! Are you still taking soya? What did think of it?? :hugs:

FM-hello hun! How are you? :hi:

North Star-where have you got to??? How did you get on with the Clomid??? :hugs:

Twinkle-where are you at? Hope you're okay?? :hugs:

Hello-Never, Skye, Lava-how are you all doing? :hugs:

Hello to everybody! Like Purple, I'm sure I'll miss somebody out, so I'm just going to say a general hello!!

AFM-due to stupid postman and stupid drugs company, I won't be starting my cycle when I thought. I was supposed to start taking norethisterone last Saturday to delay AF, but drugs company only rang on Friday to confirm delivery of all my drugs for this week, and my personal plan only arrived yesterday, due to mix up with the post. So, I'm going to have to put it back! However, as OH and I :sex: this month during OV, I couldn't bear the thought of what if, if I started the drugs this cycle, so IF (and I'm sure she will) AF arrives this weekend, then I'm ready to rock and roll. What a pain though.

My back is in a complete state-SO many spots, and painful ones too. Sorry, TMI. I've never had this before, and I'm sure it's either the DHEA or the extra CoQ10 I'm taking (I've just upped my dose from 30 mg to 120 mg per day, which coincides with onset of back acne). Gosh, don't I feel soooooo attractive!

Anyway, love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Asry - sorry about the witch :hugs: Gosh I hate her!! but your holiday sounds lovely, it'll be nice to get some sunshine!!

Dwrgi - sorry to hear about the mix up with your drugs! what does this mean as far as this next cycle goes, will it delay things for you (although Im hoping AF doesn't arrive for you and that those meds can just go in the bin cos your gotten your BFP!) I keep wondering about snow - it's sooooo cold! It's just horrid scraping ice off the car in the morning :(

Luv - how's the house selling/hunting?? it's a big job isn't it. the thought of packing everything up is scary!! however when you find the right new place it'll be lovely!


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - I am crossing all limbs and digits for you in this TWW, I really hope this is the one for you!!

HA - have you recovered and settled back into "normal life" after your fab trip?? did you go to the Harry Potter bit?? I would absolutely love to go there, I loved the books (and the films!) when do you start meds etc??

Missy - hope your doing ok?? big :hugs:

Twinkle - what did you end up doing for your birthday?? and how's everything with you?? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

I know Im going to miss people (so sorry) so big loves to you all, including - FM, Pad, OMM, Lava, Skye, Carole, Titi, Nikki, anorak, pinksmarties, ladyH, never, northstar, and everyone xxxx

AFM - I am 9 days DPO and have convinced myself of all kinds of symptoms (not that I am symptoms spotting you understand :haha:) Im remaining hopeful and if AF shows - I WILL hunt her down! :brat:


----------



## Asryellah

purple - I'll hold on to AF tightly :bodyb: and won't let her come to your address!!! :grr: not that I like her...:haha:


----------



## missyt

Welcome Heavenly. I have a younger man too. You'll notice that a lot of ladies here have younger men.

Welcome, dipsy and drquid. We are happy to have your here. Us 35 plusers need to stick together.

Asry, so jealous of your vacation! I hope you have the best time!

dwrgi, that stupid drug company. I used to hate depending on them when I had my medicated cycles. I really hope you get your BFP naturally and don't even have to bother with the IVF. Thanks for the encouragement with SS. It is a hard situation. There are just so many thing I know I'd do differently and it makes me long even more for my own child.

AFM, I know AF is coming soon. I feel slight cramping and I was crabby this weekend. I'm not sure if the crabbiness was from PMS or SS getting on my nerves or maybe a combination of both.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow this thread has got busy again :haha::haha: and like someone (I think purple) said there are now too many names to think about naming them all as I will definitely forget someone, so :hugs: and a bit of :dust: too, to anyone who needs it!

Asry, holiday sounds fab :thumbup:

heavenly how lovely to be taken away and just at the right time :cake: :happydance: :sex: Happy Birthday!

constance - how did the ET go - how many did they put back? :hugs:

Thanks for the leg crossing purple :haha: and really hope you get the BFP this month :thumbup:

Tinatin, I think that a lot of us think like you when we start out in that it all seems so straightforward that we have sex at the right time and :spermy: meets egg then voila! :baby: - so like HA said there are a lot of other factors so maybe give it at least 4 or 5 months to see what happens before you get checked out - and even that would be lucky :flower:

Dwrgi, I tried soy for the Nov and Dec cycles - upped to the max dose on Dec but it obviously didn't do anything! In fact I think it may have messed up my hormones a bit as I now have quite low post O temps which is not a good thing I don't think. Again this month they are quite low so I don't know if there is still a fall out from it :nope:

Damn about the spots but hopefully it is all in a good cause. So does that mean you are delayed by a week or by a month for your treatment. You know I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And am going to send a special few :hugs::hugs::hugs: to OMM and Pad if you are lurking around


----------



## purplelou

Asry - you are a sweetie!! :hugs: 

Missy - I really hope af doesn't get you :( I think a few of us are expecting us soon, because she was such an unwelcome visitor around Christmas day :(


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower: sorry for being MIA, I was on BnB leave for a month over the holidays, was mostly at my parents as my Mum had an operation (which went well, she's good :thumbup)

There's too many pages for me to read, but huge congratulations to Lavalux and to Skye, was so rapt to hear that all the babies have arrive :hugs::happydance:

Dwrgi I have heard that "bacne" is a common SE of DHEA, but you never really know what SE you are going to get with supplements, it varies wildly from person to person :hugs: 

AFM have been lucky with the Clomid, no SE and feeling really pretty well. Unfortunately not pregnant but :shrug: chart looks much improved.

First the good news...
Had my initial FS appointment yesterday which went well, they took some bloods and referred me on for further investigation, but advised that 8 month wait applies in my area for HSG etc right now on the NHS.

Now the not so good news...
My OH did the SA before Xmas but then got a phone call last Friday to say that something had went wrong at the lab, and he needed to repeat the sample. My FS looked up the lab report yesterday and it turned out that someone at the lab had put his sample in the fridge :dohh: could not believe it, it is extra difficult for us to get this done as he works away 2 weeks in 4. So he went to the doctors yesterday for a new sample cup and the receptionist in there claimed no knowledge of the call and no sample pot, made him explain in front of the entire waiting room what the sample was for :growlmad: then told him he needed to call his doctor today. So finally he got the doctor this afternoon, they will give him a new cup tomorrow, but it's too late to repeat the test this cycle, as we're now heading into fertile time :cry: And even though the FS ordered that D do 2 tests, the doctor will only give him 1 sample cup at a time :dohh: so he will have to go back yet again.

We will go on with the NHS for a little while longer but are looking at going private in a few months time.


----------



## purplelou

Northstar - welcome back. Arghhhh for the sperm sample being messed with and now the hassel of having to repeat it and the horrible embarrassment of having everything in a waiting room full of people. your siggy says is all really - ttc sucks!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh forgot to say, glad your mum is on the mend!


----------



## missyt

Butterfly67 said:


> Dwrgi, I tried soy for the Nov and Dec cycles - upped to the max dose on Dec but it obviously didn't do anything! In fact I think it may have messed up my hormones a bit as I now have quite low post O temps which is not a good thing I don't think. Again this month they are quite low so I don't know if there is still a fall out from it :nope:

Butterfly, what soy products were you using and how much? I have tofu about once a week and now I'm wondering if that is too much. I know there is a difference between fermented and unfermented soy. Fermented soy is supposed to be the better one and this includes tempeh and miso. Unfermented soy is tofu and soy milk. I was just curious what soy products you were using and how often.


----------



## Butterfly67

missyt said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi, I tried soy for the Nov and Dec cycles - upped to the max dose on Dec but it obviously didn't do anything! In fact I think it may have messed up my hormones a bit as I now have quite low post O temps which is not a good thing I don't think. Again this month they are quite low so I don't know if there is still a fall out from it :nope:
> 
> Butterfly, what soy products were you using and how much? I have tofu about once a week and now I'm wondering if that is too much. I know there is a difference between fermented and unfermented soy. Fermented soy is supposed to be the better one and this includes tempeh and miso. Unfermented soy is tofu and soy milk. I was just curious what soy products you were using and how often.Click to expand...

Hi Missy well I was taking soy isoflavones which you can find in the menopause section of health shops :haha: - you take it a bit like clomid (it is supposed to be natures clomid) and you take it for 5 days early in your cycle - if I remember rightly if you take it earlier (say days 1 to 5 or 2 to 6) then it gives a stronger ovulation which might actually produce more follicles (so maybe 2 eggs) but if you take it later (maybe 4-8 or 5-9) then it is supposed to produce a more mature egg. There are various doses that you can take - some people take 80mg for days 1 to 3 then 120mg on days 4 and 5. I took a bit more than this on the first go and then approx 160mg 1-3 and 200mg 4-5 in December (I did days 2 to 6 of my cycle). Basically soy isoflavones are very heavy in oestrogen so may not be recommended if you are oestrogen dominant. There are quite a few ladies on these boards who have got a bfp when using soy but who knows if it was that that made the difference?

There are some side affects to it like bad headaches (which I didn't get) so it is recommended that you take it before you go to bed. 

There is probably a load more (accurate?!) information out there in google land :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> Welcome Heavenly. I have a younger man too. You'll notice that a lot of ladies here have younger men.
> 
> AFM, I know AF is coming soon. I feel slight cramping and I was crabby this weekend. I'm not sure if the crabbiness was from PMS or SS getting on my nerves or maybe a combination of both.

I guess technically I have a younger man, too, but it's only by 4 months so I tend to ignore it! :haha: It _is _quite interesting, though, that so many of us on here are cougars... meow!

I'm sorry you're feeling crabby. When we were newlyweds, I would have sworn up and down on a stack of Bibles that DH was deliberately trying to irritate me sometimes... it didn't dawn on me until at least a year in that those times always seemed to come the week before AF.... :idea: I finally learned to tell him about a week before AF was due so he knew he might want to stay out of my way that week! :grr: :hissy: :sad2: :laugh2: :hissy: :grr: 

Asry, the Canary Islands sound amazing! Have a great time! I'm sorry about AF, and though I know it's cold comfort, at least you know you can enjoy some tropical drinks on vacation.... :shipw:



Dwrgi said:


> HA-when do you start your treatment? Will we be cycle buddies? I hope so!!! :hugs:

I hope we'll be buddies! :friends: AF is due on or around Jan. 26, so I should start stimming on or around the 29th, with retrieval falling around mid-Feb. Due to the drug company mess, when are you looking at starting? 

There's lots more I wanted to say, but my battery is about to die and I'm without my power cords atm... I'll have to finish these thoughts later. :wave:


----------



## Lady H

Greetings Lovely Ladies

I banged my forehead hard on a sharp corner of a desk whilst plugging the iron in this morning. I cried buckets, partly because it hurt like buggery and partly because I got a BFN at 11DPO. If AF arrives for the weekend I'm getting stinking drunk, Bollocks to it!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplelou

ladyH - Ouch! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: Lady H - yes, get plenty of :wine: in if you need to! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies - Ive just collected the littliest furbaby (boy dog) from the vets where he's had to go for a few hours for ultrasound scan and xrays - poor baby has a whole bunch of kidney stones :( he's got to have surgery on thursday to remove them - ouchie!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ok, I'm back and fully recharged! :winkwink:



HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> HA-when do you start your treatment? Will we be cycle buddies? I hope so!!! :hugs:
> 
> I hope we'll be buddies! :friends: AF is due on or around Jan. 26, so I should start stimming on or around the 29th, with retrieval falling around mid-Feb. Due to the drug company mess, when are you looking at starting?Click to expand...

The other thing I wanted to add here was that I'm not downregging, so my start date all depends on when AF arrives. I'll start stims on cd3, and ganirelix a day or two later.

And totally OT, I was in a shop earlier and heard Duran Duran's "Planet Earth" - I TOTALLY thought of you!!! (And sang along while bopping my head as I walked along the aisles!)



Lady H said:


> Greetings Lovely Ladies
> 
> I banged my forehead hard on a sharp corner of a desk whilst plugging the iron in this morning. I cried buckets, partly because it hurt like buggery and partly because I got a BFN at 11DPO. If AF arrives for the weekend I'm getting stinking drunk, Bollocks to it!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Lady H, I am so sorry!! I hope you don't end up with a big bruise. :hugs: Or if you do, I hope you have bangs/fringe that can hide it! :haha: I strongly endorse getting stinking drunk from time to time. :drunk: 

NS, I've been following your story over on the LTTTC thread (I lurk there :ninja:) and I can't believe the f*ck up you've had to go through over this SA!! :growlmad: And I can't believe there's an 8-month wait for an HSG!! :growlmad: I hope everything gets straightened out soon. :hugs:

Umm, I think that's all... there may be more, but I have post-vacation brain and it's just not fully functioning yet.... (I feel like I need some sort of Jimmy Buffet parrothead emoticon for how I feel today....)

Big :hugs: all around.


----------



## missyt

Lady H, I hope your head feels better. I hate when it seems like all things happen at once. Sometimes you just need to have a drink!

Purple, oh the poor little fur baby. I hate when fur babies are sick because they can't tell us. Luckily we do get used to reading their body language. That is how I know my fur babies are sick.


----------



## Lady H

Thanks for all your kind thoughts - I get really clumsy when AF is due so I guess the bump on the head kinda sealed my fate mentally for this cycle!

Purplelou - hope your furbaby will be OK. I do sometimes wonder if I ever was blessed with a child would I look after it as well as I do my furbabies! At least I have the capacity to learn different looks and what's normal behaviour so that's a start!


----------



## Bruingirl

I'm 35 - I just got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks. I'm completely hopeless now. I feel like I'm so old, and worry that I'll never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm so depressed that I want to get on antidepressants, but my OB told me to stay off if I wanted to ttc again. It's a chore for me to get through each day. Everytime I sign on to facebook - every single person seems to be pregnant or have a brand new baby.


----------



## Tinatin

Asryellah said:


> You're always welcome here Heavenly, dipsysp and drsquid :flower: and good for you D&D on being strong women and doing this on your own. If I'd be single or become one, I'd be going onto donor sperm also :thumbup:
> Twinkle - cougar club :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Tinatin - I did go for my first bloodtests after 4 months of trying, and ended up done with all tests (for me) when 1 year of trying was full. Public healthcare here expects ppl to try 1 yr before seeking help, but private practises of course take you whenever you want to go.
> 
> So :af: is here. F*ck that. I'm waiting for our vacation next week - canary islands :happydance:

I have private insurance so I think I'm covered. I might just lurk in and see what my doctor thinks after a couple more months...thank you for the advice!

Sorry about :witch:! At least you get to go somewhere lovely to take your mind off it :)


----------



## ipen44

whew--that was a lot of work catching up on the last 2 days.

welcome newbies. i was a newbie last week and have also been all over these forums. this is the best group. all of the ladies are so sweet and considerate.

Heavenly--I literally LOL when i read that you are lucky when it comes to ILs. My husband wanted to know what I was laughing at and I said "it is a lady thing".

Lady--I can almost hear your accent even though I am only reading.

Anyone else have a lot more cramps in 2ww with clomid. Should not be time for :witch:, but I sure have a lot of cramps. They are in one spot though and higher up than normal. Weirdly on the opposite side of where I felt the ovulation pain, but it feels like ovulation pain? I am on CD 22 and ovulated between CD17 and CD19 and had IUI on CD18. :witch: usually comes CD31 or 32, but not sure with clomid.

Funny how you are so excited to get into the 2ww, then a few days in start to test every symptom, and by a week in--you HATE the 2ww already. I think we need to create a roller coaster smiley--If only I knew how.


----------



## Tinatin

Bruingirl said:


> I'm 35 - I just got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks. I'm completely hopeless now. I feel like I'm so old, and worry that I'll never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm so depressed that I want to get on antidepressants, but my OB told me to stay off if I wanted to ttc again. It's a chore for me to get through each day. Everytime I sign on to facebook - every single person seems to be pregnant or have a brand new baby.

Oh I am so so sorry for your loss! It's not hopeless at all. I think just about every woman in my entire extended family has had a baby over 35 (some in their early 40s) and every single one of them was happy and healthy. It will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

ipen44 said:


> Anyone else have a lot more cramps in 2ww with clomid. Should not be time for :witch:, but I sure have a lot of cramps. They are in one spot though and higher up than normal. Weirdly on the opposite side of where I felt the ovulation pain, but it feels like ovulation pain? I am on CD 22 and ovulated between CD17 and CD19 and had IUI on CD18. :witch: usually comes CD31 or 32, but not sure with clomid.

I had a lot stronger PMS symptoms with Clomid--cramping, sore boobs. My cycle in two cycles was longer (LP), but was the same as normal in my final cycle on it. Mind you, my clomid cycles were completely unmonitored.

Hugs to Bruingirl. I know it must be hard to TTC after a loss. The tiny silver lining is that you've been able to get PG, so chances are that you will be able to do so again. I'm sorry about your loss. :flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bruingirl said:


> I'm 35 - I just got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks. I'm completely hopeless now. I feel like I'm so old, and worry that I'll never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm so depressed that I want to get on antidepressants, but my OB told me to stay off if I wanted to ttc again. It's a chore for me to get through each day. Everytime I sign on to facebook - every single person seems to be pregnant or have a brand new baby.

I'm 36 and same thing happened to me. 17 months of trying, fixing, etc, got pregnant and lost the baby at only 5 weeks. We'll both get through this... it's just going to take some time for both of us. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

How are you all doing?

Purple and Dwrgi- Thanks for asking! We had a good turnout on Sunday for our open house! We took our three fur babies to the dog park and they had a blast! Then, yesterday a real estate agent called and asked if she could bring her clients over...so we were running around like mad cleaning and setting the place up for them. I let the real estate agent in and left...to let the clients look around...when they left I thanked them and the real estate agent said we had a beautiful home. :) so will see if anything comes out of that.

Yes, as soon as we sell, I can get my hands on the money and do ivf. I feel so close, yet so far...:)

Lady H- hope your head feels better soon! I get clumsy around af time...which she will arrive for me next week sometime because I have been quite edgy.

I have to go to my ob/gyn tomorrow for my yearly exam. So not looking forward to it. When I finally get to go back to the exam room...I wait forever and I think, I have to get naked, be felt up etc.. etc...seems I never scoot down far enough..... he talks and asks me random ??'s when all I want him to do is hurry up, don't really feel like chit chat when I'm in such a vulnerable ummmmm.....position....and I have to pay him for this? So when the umm exam is done.... He always asks the same questions..so where are we with your fertility treatments? Have you been able to get to the RE yet?... How is your boyfriend? Doctor, I say, he is my husband... gives me a blank stare....I tell him no, not yet still getting the money together..I see him every two months for pain medicine refills for my hellish periods....uggggg you would at least think he could remember my dh....don't want to go!

Wishing everyone lot's of baby sticky dust!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

NorthStar said:


> Hi everyone :flower: sorry for being MIA, I was on BnB leave for a month over the holidays, was mostly at my parents as my Mum had an operation (which went well, she's good :thumbup)
> 
> There's too many pages for me to read, but huge congratulations to Lavalux and to Skye, was so rapt to hear that all the babies have arrive :hugs::happydance:
> 
> Dwrgi I have heard that "bacne" is a common SE of DHEA, but you never really know what SE you are going to get with supplements, it varies wildly from person to person :hugs:
> 
> AFM have been lucky with the Clomid, no SE and feeling really pretty well. Unfortunately not pregnant but :shrug: chart looks much improved.
> 
> First the good news...
> Had my initial FS appointment yesterday which went well, they took some bloods and referred me on for further investigation, but advised that 8 month wait applies in my area for HSG etc right now on the NHS.
> 
> Now the not so good news...
> My OH did the SA before Xmas but then got a phone call last Friday to say that something had went wrong at the lab, and he needed to repeat the sample. My FS looked up the lab report yesterday and it turned out that someone at the lab had put his sample in the fridge :dohh: could not believe it, it is extra difficult for us to get this done as he works away 2 weeks in 4. So he went to the doctors yesterday for a new sample cup and the receptionist in there claimed no knowledge of the call and no sample pot, made him explain in front of the entire waiting room what the sample was for :growlmad: then told him he needed to call his doctor today. So finally he got the doctor this afternoon, they will give him a new cup tomorrow, but it's too late to repeat the test this cycle, as we're now heading into fertile time :cry: And even though the FS ordered that D do 2 tests, the doctor will only give him 1 sample cup at a time :dohh: so he will have to go back yet again.
> 
> We will go on with the NHS for a little while longer but are looking at going private in a few months time.

OMG-that is completely appalling! Freezing the sperm-these are imbeciles! And your doctors! I would write a letter of complaint to them about the lack of privacy. And, sorry for Chave expression, WTF with just one cup at a time???? OMG< we never had this. Is it worth going to the local hospital and getting a cup/sample tube from there. What sort of service is this? I'm glad your chart looks better following the Clomid! It's good that things are moving, and hopefully you'll get some results soon! Thinking of you hun!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Ladies - Ive just collected the littliest furbaby (boy dog) from the vets where he's had to go for a few hours for ultrasound scan and xrays - poor baby has a whole bunch of kidney stones :( he's got to have surgery on thursday to remove them - ouchie!!

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! Is he yours??? What breed is he? He sounds VERY cute!! Hope the little munchkin is better soon!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Bruingirl said:


> I'm 35 - I just got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks. I'm completely hopeless now. I feel like I'm so old, and worry that I'll never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm so depressed that I want to get on antidepressants, but my OB told me to stay off if I wanted to ttc again. It's a chore for me to get through each day. Everytime I sign on to facebook - every single person seems to be pregnant or have a brand new baby.

Hi Bruingirl :flower: and welcome, I am so sorry about your loss. It's a horrible thing to deal with :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and it will take time to recover. BUT you are definitely not too old!! I know that feeling on facebook (and in general when walking down the street or shopping) when the whole world is pregnant or pushing a pram - it's like rubbing our noses in it eh?? Im not sure about antidepressants but I know some ladies are taking them whilst TTC, maybe someone more knowledgable will be able to advise xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls-what do you think? My clinic emailed me-I can start the norethisterone now and hope that AF holds off and go with original date of week beginning Feb 20th or put it off and have EC somewhere around March 12th..... 

I am CD25, have been having twinges last few days (left ovary particulalry-is this down to acupuncture, or womb lining, or WHAT?), period is due this Saturday (ish). I don't feel pregnant, but what if I am (miracles do happen)... Do I sit it out and wait another few weeks or start taking the norethisterone? I have three at home which will do me for today, I'm sure I could get more from clinic for tomorrow and delivery will bring me more for Friday. But for three weeks worth, is it worth just putting stimming off???? It's quite late in the cycle.....

Advice, thoughts????

NS-I love the term BACNE, and boy, do I have it? A regular occurence is for my OH to squeeze the most painful ones (TMI-I know, sorry), and the dog, Gwydion, goes mad at him, as he is protecting me. It is a complete drama (but I feel quite smug that Gwydion is MY baby and not his!!).

HA-I LOVE that song! They played it in the concert too! Oh, don't get me started on my JT fantasies! xxx 

Hope you're all well! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

Luv - it sounds like it all went well with your house - I hope the right buyer is just making up his mind right now for you!!

Dwrgi - he's a jack russell cross, and he is such a big baby! I snuggled him to sleep last pm (which i know is bad - but he loves cuddles, especially if he's not feeling good) but this morning he only managed to pass a tiny dribble of a wee, so dh is taking him in for his op this am instead on tomorrow :(

Ill see if I can post a piccy

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/bean.jpg


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Is it worth testing to put your mind at rest??

I know Norethisterone can need 3 days before your period to work.... Im not sure what to recommend :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh and I tested today at 10 DPO -:bfn: :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Dwrgi, the Bacne sounds awful, still you are starting downregging soon so hopefully the hormones in the BCP will kill the Bacne, and then you are also off the supplements, FX it will be a thing of the past really soon. If it was me I would want to start asap, but patience is not one of my virtues...:haha:

ipenn - for your Clomid question I did my first (unmonitored) Clomid cycle last month.

I was lucky to have no SE, I'm only on a low dose (50mg) to accelerate ovulation due to timing issues around our work commitments, as I do ovulate on my own.

However the ovulation cramps I normally get were a lot worse on Clomid, usually I get ov cramps night before and day of Ov, which are uncomfortable but I can deal, on Clomid they were intense enough to wake me up and require some painkiller. So maybe the Clomid overstimulated me a bit, since I already ovulate simultaneously? I'm not sure, I'm trying it again this cycle, but next cycle myself and OH are both in town for 2 weeks together so I'm not doing any stimms.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Luv - it sounds like it all went well with your house - I hope the right buyer is just making up his mind right now for you!!
> 
> Dwrgi - he's a jack russell cross, and he is such a big baby! I snuggled him to sleep last pm (which i know is bad - but he loves cuddles, especially if he's not feeling good) but this morning he only managed to pass a tiny dribble of a wee, so dh is taking him in for his op this am instead on tomorrow :(
> 
> Ill see if I can post a piccy
> 
> https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/bean.jpg

Oh, he's a cutie!

I think I'll postpone the stimming... it's just too close a call. You wait now, my AF will arrive in a week's time, so I could have started the norethestirone, after all..... Thanks for your help!
xxx:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Bruingirl, I had to cut off my FB account because I couldn't take all the stuff you mentioned. It actually has done me some good! You aren't too old. I know you are going through a rough time but don't give up on yourself. There are pleny of women in their late 30's and 40's that have healthy babies. It just takes some of us longer. There are other girls on here that are on antidepressents. I was on fluoxitine and my GP said it was safe for TTC. She's had patients that took it through pregnancy and had healthy babies.

Ipen, I had heavier periods when I was on clomid. I was also a total b*tch. It really messed with me emotionally.

Purple, your furbaby is so cute! I do hope he feels better and recovers quickly! Poor little guy!

Dwrgi, I think its good you made the decision not to stim. It will all fall into place. Just be good to yourself and stand by your decsions. Sometimes I think the worst thing we can do is second guess our decisions. AF if due for me around Saturday too.

AFM, not much going on. I'm just waiting for AF to show. DH might have to work this weekend out of state again. At least it isnt' doing my fertile window. I guess I can do the "me" weekend I didn't have last weekend because SS drove me nuts.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Bruingirl said:


> I'm 35 - I just got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks. I'm completely hopeless now. I feel like I'm so old, and worry that I'll never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm so depressed that I want to get on antidepressants, but my OB told me to stay off if I wanted to ttc again. It's a chore for me to get through each day. Everytime I sign on to facebook - every single person seems to be pregnant or have a brand new baby.

Bruingirl, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my first at 12 weeks when I was 35, and there are lots of us on here who've suffered losses. I never felt old and I never heard my biological clock ticking until I lost that first baby. Everything you are feeling and experiencing is completely normal. If you go read the miscarriage support section of BnB (https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/) you'll find that everything you are going through is completely normal.

It is only natural for you to grieve the loss of your baby, and it is natural for you to feel depressed and hopeless right now. I can tell you from experience that you will never forget the sadness of losing your baby, but I can also tell you that the pain of your loss will ease with time. How long ago was your miscarriage? Give yourself permission to grieve for as long as it takes - don't expect yourself to feel better right away, and don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise. If you had lost a 7 year old child, everyone you know would come to your side to support you with help, hugs, tears, meals, and they would expect you to be sad for months, even years. For some reason our society does not view the loss of a 7-week pregnancy in the same way, but the fact of the matter is that you love your baby and your baby died, and you are going to be sad for a long time - and that is ok. 

The first thing I would suggest is that you seek out counseling. If you can find a therapist who specializes in pregnancy loss or infertility counseling that would be best, but really all you need is someone experienced in grief counseling. A good therapist can help you through the grief, help you to understand what you're feeling and experiencing, and help you understand that the feelings you're having are completely normal for someone who's just lost a baby. If you don't "click" with the therapist after the first meeting or two, try a different therapist - there are jillions of them out there, and having the right relationship between you and your therapist is crucial - if you don't feel comfortable opening up and pouring your heart and tears out to your therapist, you aren't going to benefit from the counseling. After my 2nd mc I saw a therapist who was alright but I didn't really "click" with her... in about our 5th session she literally told me I should just get over it, and that's when I fired her and looked for a new therapist - obviously she was not the right therapist for me. (I absolutely adore my current therapist - I've seen her roughly once a week since last March, and I could not get through my infertility without her help.) A good therapist will also help you determine if you need or could benefit from anti-depressants. If you're concerned about the costs of counseling, look for a clinic that charges on a sliding scale, so they only charge you based on your income and how much you can afford to pay. If you're in the US, check with your employer, too - chances are they offer an EAP (Employee Assistance Program) where you can get counseling for free. (My DH and I are able to get 18 free counseling sessions for free each year thanks to our EAP.) And if you're a church-goer, you could seek counseling from your pastor. You could even look for a pregnancy loss support group instead of (or in addition to) individual counseling. You have lots of options.

As for anti-depressants, your dr is both wrong about them and insensitive to your needs and what you're going through, and if I were you I would find a new dr. Allow yourself the time to grieve, and if you are still feeling hopeless and depressed beyond what you (and your counselor/therapist, if you try counseling) might consider "normal" grief, talk to another dr about anti-depressants. There are lots of anti-d's that are safe during ttc and pregnancy. There are several known risks to the baby if the mother suffers from depression during pregnancy (lower birth weight, higher risk of premature delivery, higher risk of post-partum depression), and you and your dr have to weigh the risks of treating your depression (and the potential risk to your baby from the drugs) against the risk of not treating your depression (and the known risks to your baby of your depression). I think you'll find that most drs are in favor of treating the depression rather than leaving it to get worse. I started on anti-d's and an anti-anxiety medication after my 2nd mc, after consulting with three different drs about it, and every single one of them agreed it was the right thing to do and encouraged me to take the drugs. I am currently taking 450mg/day of bupropion (brand name Wellbutrin) and 15 mg three times/day of buspirone (brand name Buspar). As MissyT said, fluoxitine (brand name Prozac) is safe during pregnancy. And my sister was on citalopram (brand name Celexa) during her pregnancy with my nephew, and he is a 100% completely normal healthy 5 yr old. There are lots and lots of safe medication options, if medication is what you need. Some of these drugs have been around for more than one generation now, and hundreds of thousands of women have taken them while pregnant... if they were not safe, there would be hundreds of thousands of correlated children with birth defects or other problems and everyone would know about it. There are not.

I know how hard it is to grieve for your baby when everyone around you seems to be pregnant. I know it feels impossible right now, but I guarantee it won't always feel this bad. :hugs::hugs::hugs:




ipen44 said:


> Anyone else have a lot more cramps in 2ww with clomid. Should not be time for :witch:, but I sure have a lot of cramps. They are in one spot though and higher up than normal. Weirdly on the opposite side of where I felt the ovulation pain, but it feels like ovulation pain? I am on CD 22 and ovulated between CD17 and CD19 and had IUI on CD18. :witch: usually comes CD31 or 32, but not sure with clomid.

I haven't been on clomid, but I definitely have worse cramps/twitches when I'm on a medicated cycle (I did 6 cycles on follistim injections). I also ovulate regularly on my own, we added the drugs to get more than one egg per cycle to up our chances. Assuming you had more than one egg, that means you'll also have more than one corpus luteum, and that means more progesterone, and that means more twitches and cramps. Be prepared, because for some women it can also mean heavier-than-normal periods, too. It's kind of creepy to feel so much movement, but I guess I've gotten used to it because I don't seem to notice it much anymore! :wacko:




Dwrgi said:


> I think I'll postpone the stimming... it's just too close a call. You wait now, my AF will arrive in a week's time, so I could have started the norethestirone, after all..... Thanks for your help!
> xxx:hugs:

That's a tough one, but I probably would postpone, too... with everything you have invested (emotionally and financially) in an IVF cycle, I'd want to give it its best shot at pregnancy and I wouldn't want to leave myself open to doubting that decision later if I started the norethestirone now.... :hugs:



Luvvie, I'm glad the open house went so well! :thumbup: Were yesterday's lookers at your open house and back for a second look, or was their agent there and saw how awesome it was and knew she needed to bring her clients back? :winkwink: I hope something comes of it. 

And yeah, if you see your OB every two months you'd think he'd remember at least the basics about you! :growlmad: What a turd.


----------



## HappyAuntie

And Lou, your doggie is so cute!! I hope he's ok - pls give us a post-op update. :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Ipen, when I was on clomid my periods were basically the same, till the last couple cycles basically just spotted :nope: but ovulation is something that I could really feel - soo painful!! Never felt it in my natural cycles (I do ovulate on my own also) but clomid also started to grow my follies too big..thats the reason prob. why ovulation did hurt. So I quit them.

Purple - your doggie is soooooooo cute! :awww: I hope he recovers quicly from operation poor thing, so its tomorrow already? Kisses for the cuteness :kiss: and sorry to hear your bfn..af is still here so hopefully she has lost your address and wont show up.

To everyone else :hugs::friends::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-so sorry you got your BFN, but it's not too late for things to change, surely? Not over till the fat hag sings, I always say! Big :hugs: to you!

HA, thanks for the advice. I am going to wait-it's only an extra three weeks anyway. Won't be rushed then, and it allows us to get finances in order, so I guess it just wasn't meant to be! Hope you're okay? :hugs:

Missy-your relaxing weekend sounds cool, and it's good that you have a plan, if DH is away. Sometimes, it's nice just to be alone! Also, you're healthy eating regime is really inspiring me, and thank you so much for that! I made a quorn chilli tonight, and had loads of lettuce and chopped fresh tomatoes with it. I know it's not as healthy as what you're doing, but it's a start! So, thank you buddy! :hugs::hugs:

Thanks NS for the advice. What a blow that your DH works away so often, it just complicates things further. Hope you're okay? :hugs:

Lots of love to everybody!! Hope you're having a good night! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

HA - you always write the most amazing informative and comforting posts - thank you so much for "being you" :)

Dwrgi - I think you have made the right choice too - the "what if's" are awful! and at least this way you are not being rushed!

Asry - I really hope af has lost my address :haha: bless you xx

Ladies - thank you for all your wishes for my little boy, Brody. His operation went well but he has to stay at the vets to recover until the weekend. he is on a drip and has a little open wound apparently on his tummy but all the nasty stones are gone. we can visit him tomorrow :) our other dog pickle is missing him (missing bossing him about I think) but enjoying all the attention! I will keep you all updated


To all the other lovely ladies here - big :hugs: and loves to you all xx


----------



## NorthStar

PL, so glad to hear your little doggie is on the mend :hugs:


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I'm reading a book right now on the benefits of eating greens and lettuce is at the top of the list. Especially romaine and arugala. Apparently we as humans don't eat enough of greens even though it was a huge part of our diets many, many years ago. I think with all the processed foods, it takes too much of the nutrients out. And the best way to get vitamins and nutrients is through whole, fresh foods and not just rely on supplements. I do put a lot of effort into my eating and cooking and it does take time but I do think it'll pay off. And I feel good! I've actually noticed that my face looks younger and I don't notice wrinkles like I did before. Maybe the same principle is working on my eggs. I'm hoping so! You got my support if you want to continue on the super healthy track. And I can give you some ideas. Its not as hard as I thought it was and I'm actually enjoying it.

Purple, you must hate having your little Brody away. Last year around this time my little Smokey had to have emergency surgery. He swallowed something he shouldn't have and it got stuck in his intestines. It was expensive but I'd do anything for him. He is my baby. His brother, Bandit missed him too. But he did love the one on one attention for 2 days. I was so happy the day I picked him up. I took the whole day off so I could nurse him back to health and be with him. He was so happy to be home he didn't even act like he was recovering from surgery. I just love my little puggies to peices!


----------



## Lady H

Hi lovely Ladies

Lurking a bit today and don't really feel like posting. This thread is my home though so I will say :hi: 

Feel like I am getting a cold and reacting badly to the slightest thing - a cue of AF.

Purple - hope your furbaby is home soon for a Mummy cuddle! :hugs:

Going for a nice 4 hour walk with friends on Sunday, AF will be here by then so will need the exercise and fresh air. Any good weekend plans for you guys?

:hugs::dust:


----------



## ipen44

NorthStar said:


> Dwrgi, the Bacne sounds awful, still you are starting downregging soon so hopefully the hormones in the BCP will kill the Bacne, and then you are also off the supplements, FX it will be a thing of the past really soon. If it was me I would want to start asap, but patience is not one of my virtues...:haha:
> 
> ipenn - for your Clomid question I did my first (unmonitored) Clomid cycle last month.
> 
> I was lucky to have no SE, I'm only on a low dose (50mg) to accelerate ovulation due to timing issues around our work commitments, as I do ovulate on my own.
> 
> However the ovulation cramps I normally get were a lot worse on Clomid, usually I get ov cramps night before and day of Ov, which are uncomfortable but I can deal, on Clomid they were intense enough to wake me up and require some painkiller. So maybe the Clomid overstimulated me a bit, since I already ovulate simultaneously? I'm not sure, I'm trying it again this cycle, but next cycle myself and OH are both in town for 2 weeks together so I'm not doing any stimms.

The cramps went away before going to bed. Then today at work, I was sitting there and got one sharp stabbing pain right in the spot that was cramping yesterday and then no more cramps. Very comfortable all day. It did feel like ovulation pain, but my left ovary ovulated on CD17 and now it is CD23. Wondering if the clomid caused my right ovary to fire off a little later??? My temp is still elevated (98.6 since ovulation) so I doubt it.


----------



## ipen44

Asryellah said:


> Ipen, when I was on clomid my periods were basically the same, till the last couple cycles basically just spotted :nope: but ovulation is something that I could really feel - soo painful!! Never felt it in my natural cycles (I do ovulate on my own also) but clomid also started to grow my follies too big..thats the reason prob. why ovulation did hurt. So I quit them.
> 
> Purple - your doggie is soooooooo cute! :awww: I hope he recovers quicly from operation poor thing, so its tomorrow already? Kisses for the cuteness :kiss: and sorry to hear your bfn..af is still here so hopefully she has lost your address and wont show up.
> 
> To everyone else :hugs::friends::dust:

My follicle was 24 mm the day before ovulation. Is that big? I have gotten +LH surges and good CM before so I assume I was ovulating without clomid. I never did temping before. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## Asryellah

No 24mm is not too big. If I remember right follies start to ovulate when they're around 20mm +. But mine was around 30mm so it was huge! 3cm..gyn was not sure if it was going to be a cycst, but it wasnt cos I did feel ovulation the next day. She did say that it HAD happened that someone had gotten preggo with that big folly. Usually they are over ripe when they're too big.
Good luck to you, hopefully cramps you're feeling are implantation :thumbup:


----------



## missyt

iPenn, from what I've read and researched 24mm is a good size.


----------



## constancev18

Purplelou, I'm so sorry.

NorthStarr, what the what?! Not only did the lab foul things up but they're treating specimen cups like the Holy Grail? I hope things go much better next time around.


----------



## purplelou

Constance - thanks hun! - How are you doing so far?? when does testing normally happen??


----------



## Pennyb

Hi

Can I join in.

I am 39 in Aug and DH is 47 in April we are trying for our first baby. Since we started trying in November 2009 we have had 3 MCs which have been really tough. We had decided to stop putting ourself through it but after all the tests at hospital came back fine and Dr said there was nothing 'wrong' with me we decided to give it another go. 

So here we are again. 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi penny :hi: and welcome, so sorry about your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Welcome PennyB you found the right thread :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Penny xxx


----------



## purplelou

hi penny & welcome :hi:
so sorry for you losses :hugs:
the ladies here are fab so you'll find plenty of support :)


How is everyone doing today?
Big :hugs: to you all

Nothing new really here, Ive resisted any more testing and am "waiting to see" if AF turns up. we've just been to visit Little Brody (our dog) at the vets and he looks quite perky and wants to go home, but he is still on a drip. but maybe tomorrow he wil be able to come home :)

looking forwards to Friday !


----------



## Lady H

All good here, resisted temptation to POAS after that BFN on Tuesday. AF is due tomorrow or Saturday so am hoping to hold out until then.

My ovulation tests arrived today...what do I do with them, when should I start testing? Any help appreciated :flower:

Purple - glad your furbaby is ok and looking forward to coming home. Sounds like you will have him for the weekend?

TFI Friday tomorrow! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

well done LadyH, I always feel a bit prod when I don't test :haha: I never used ov tests to be honest, but someone here will be wise, do you have an idea of when you might ov?? because you need to start before then so you don't miss it. I used clueblue fertility monitor and it's the same idea. it usually asks me for sticks from around CD6 - I have quite an irregular cycle so have ov anywhere between CD11 to CD20!

and hopefully yes furbaby will be home for the weekend

the vet just phoned - bless him (brody, not the vet) apparently when he pees some of it trickling out of his tummy wound - which is common and should heal up and stop fairly soon - poor little man!


----------



## purplelou

Ohh and good luck for poas - Im hoping it's a bfp for you!!


----------



## NorthStar

Constancev18 - good luck with the embies, FX for you :thumbup:

Lady H, it depends when you normally ovulate, if you have no clue start on CD8.

Some people get a better result from mid-morning onwards, some use FMU (first morning urine) but most critical is you have restrict fluids and hold the pee for about 2 hours.

Are they digital opks or the kind with the line?


----------



## Lady H

Blue lines I think, cheap ones from Amazon. Will try from CD8 as you suggest - thanks!


----------



## NorthStar

No problem, if they are cheap and you have a few, don't hold back if you think you are getting close to ov, because some people do have a short surge (less than 12 hours, doesn't mean there's anything wrong) so have to test twice a day. 

But on the other hand, don't run amok and use them all in the first couple of days :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lady H, looks like we have similar length cycles although I don't know what day you O. I usually O from cd11 to 13 with a 14 day LP so I start testing on cd9 - will do 1 in the morning and 1 in the eve - then once the line gets to about 50% darkness compared to the test line I will POAS every 3-4 hours as I will likely get my + within 24 hours - but we are all different so who knows! :shrug:


----------



## constancev18

purplelou said:


> Constance - thanks hun! - How are you doing so far?? when does testing normally happen??

Rollercoaster here.:cloud9: I'm taking PIO which causes preg symptoms so I'm trying to discount symptoms *but* stay positive. Harumph. My beta is scheduled for next Fri, 1/27 but after reading posts on this board I think I can test Mon. Maybe I'll wait until Tues. :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Bruingirl said:


> I'm 35 - I just got pregnant for the first time and miscarried at 7 weeks. I'm completely hopeless now. I feel like I'm so old, and worry that I'll never be able to carry a baby to term. I'm so depressed that I want to get on antidepressants, but my OB told me to stay off if I wanted to ttc again. It's a chore for me to get through each day. Everytime I sign on to facebook - every single person seems to be pregnant or have a brand new baby.

I haven't been around for 3 days, OH whisked me away to Dorset for my birthday so I see I have loads of posts to go through but this one caught my eye, and I wanted to respond.

Nothing really to do with TTC, but about 16 months ago I started to have bad anxiety attacks which resulted in depression, I was in quite a bad way, I think it was a delayed reaction to losing my mum suddenly, I have been seeing a lovely female counsellor for the past 16 months who has been a godsend and I am on ADs, I had to go on ADs otherwise I couldnt' have gone back to work, and I wasn't eating, sleeping etc. I am on 20mg Citalopram and my FS knows this. You have to look after yourself, I have a friend (over 40) that is on ADs and she had her son naturally when she was 41. Please don't struggle on without getting any help. xx


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,

Purple--happy the furbaby is coming home. we have 3. one cuddled on me right now.

Lady--make sure you do use the OPK sticks twice daily. i would have missed my surge this month had i not. i read another post that said the same so i started to test 2x per day. i was - in the am, + pm, and - again the next morning.

i had progesterone test today (6 days DPO--according to fertility friend). it was 12.6 which they said was ok. seems reasonable since my temps are still elevated. no more cramps today--just that big one yesterday. trying to balance optimism with protecting my emotions. :muaha:


----------



## constancev18

ipen44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> * trying to balance optimism with protecting my emotions. *:muaha:

This is it exactly!


----------



## purplelou

constancev18 said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> * trying to balance optimism with protecting my emotions. *:muaha:
> 
> This is it exactly!Click to expand...


so very true!


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Penny B, and I am sure you will gets lots out of being a part of this thread. We all help each other out-when we are down, someone will help us get through it, and we all do the same for each other. So, a win win situation. I LOVE Cheshire-my ex's family lived in Altrincham and then Nantwich, so I got to know the area really well. I loved shopping in John Lewis and looking round Knutsford-although everything was SOOOOOO expensive! I am 40 and my OH is 47 so our ages are similar-we are unexplained too, and it is the most frustrating thing in the world. We were advised to go for IVF/ICSI as it was just taking us so long, without any joy at all (save for one mc in 2009 :nope:). Is there any way that you would consider that? Anyway, good luck and I hope your journey on here is short and sweet! :hugs:

Purple-glad Brody is better! Hope he's home today! :hugs:

Constance-HUGE good luck to you for Monday! I am keeping everything crossed!! :thumbup:

Heavenly-hope you had good trip to Dorset. Sorry to hear about your troubles, but it sounds as if you are getting better. You've been through the mill. Big :hugs: to you!

NS-you made me laugh! That's just what we would do-use the whole lot off in one day's worth of sitting on the loo, desperately trying to squeeze another pee out, whilst imagining a second line to prove ovulation, and probably on CD5!!!!!! Hope you're okay? Big :hugs:

Hi buddy Butterfly, Lava, Skye, HA, Missy, FM, Twinkle, ipenn, Lady H (good advice re. ov sticks-you're in safe hands here), Asry, and everybody else! Hope you all have an AF free weekend!! 

AFM-I'm going with Feb stimms, with EC on week beginning March 12th. Better all round, but another waaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! Sighhhhhhh. 

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hee-I did something really naughty this morning! Unbeknown to OH, I mixed the contents of my OH's vit E & selenium capsule into his cereal!!! He hasn't taken it for months. He ate it in front of me, without a murmur!! 

This is what I call a RESULT girls!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And for me:
:awww::awww::awww:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Hee-I did something really naughty this morning! Unbeknown to OH, I mixed the contents of my OH's vit E & selenium capsule into his cereal!!! He hasn't taken it for months. He ate it in front of me, without a murmur!!
> 
> This is what I call a RESULT girls!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And for me:
> :awww::awww::awww:

:haha::haha::haha: I think you have to try and do this as often as you can - but then that does mean that you have to make his breakfast for him every day! :dohh:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Dwrgi said:


> Hee-I did something really naughty this morning! Unbeknown to OH, I mixed the contents of my OH's vit E & selenium capsule into his cereal!!! He hasn't taken it for months. He ate it in front of me, without a murmur!!
> 
> This is what I call a RESULT girls!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And for me:
> :awww::awww::awww:

Haha!

Luckily my OH takes his Wellman Conception every evening, I just hand it to him after dinner and he takes it, he's like a puppy with a treat. :rofl:


----------



## Dwrgi

heavenly said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hee-I did something really naughty this morning! Unbeknown to OH, I mixed the contents of my OH's vit E & selenium capsule into his cereal!!! He hasn't taken it for months. He ate it in front of me, without a murmur!!
> 
> This is what I call a RESULT girls!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And for me:
> :awww::awww::awww:
> 
> Haha!
> 
> Luckily my OH takes his Wellman Conception every evening, I just hand it to him after dinner and he takes it, he's like a puppy with a treat. :rofl:Click to expand...

You're very lucky! We have sperm issues (or have done) so I bought him vit C, zinc, selenium, vit E and Wellman. He takes everything apart from the selenium and vit E which are both crucial for sperm formation! I understand this, but my darling man chooses not to, hence my furtive ways with the knife and soft gel this morning!!!


----------



## missyt

Welcome Penny!

Purple, I'm glad Brody is doing well. I bet you can't wait to bring the little guy home and snuggle with him.

Lady, If you have a lot of OPKs I read its good to start the day after your period ends and to do it twice a day, about 12 hours apart. I might buy some cheapees myself this month.

Dwrgi, I'm glad you tricked DH like that. Seriously, how else is he going to take the supplements he needs. I hate how they deny its not their problem. How do they think we feel? They don't get poked and prodded and stuck. All they need to do is swallow some pills and go in a cup. I wish we had it that easy.

AFM, AF is due any day now. DH is not going out of town anymore. I kind of threw a fit about it. The guys that was supposed to go couldn't for some reason and DH was going to fill in even though he already had his turn the week I was ovulating. I guess that's why I flipped because not only did he miss my ovulation but he missed my work holiday party that I planned! He just doesn't know how to say no and put his foot down most of the time. On another good note, I had my first appointment with my new therapist and I think its a really good fit. I can tell she really gets me and is very interested in helping me.


----------



## purplelou

this thread moves so fast at times - it's easy to missy things!

Heavenly - just saw it was your birthday! Belated wishes :hugs: did you have a lovely trip away? hope xx

and Dwrgi - you made me laugh out loud with your furtive "husband dosing" :haha::haha:

and then heavenly - "like a puppy with a treat":rofl::rofl:

when I give my dogs tablets etc, I have to hide them in a tiny piece of cheese or a little bit of ham (or they spit them out ) me and DH call them "ham prizes" or "cheese prizes" (becuse we're daft) so maybe Dwrgi's hubby had a lovely "cereal prize" bless him! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - I am so glad you found a good therapist and that you feel comfortable and confident in her - wonderful news, I really hope you get everything out of it that you need :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Missy - I am so glad you found a good therapist and that you feel comfortable and confident in her - wonderful news, I really hope you get everything out of it that you need :hugs:

^^^WSS :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dh is really good about taking his multitude of vitamins etc. I just wish he was as commited to not drinking!


----------



## heavenly

twinkle1975 said:


> Dh is really good about taking his multitude of vitamins etc. I just wish he was as commited to not drinking!

Well we both gave up smoking last year, he did really well with that, I don't drink, but he does make an effort not to drink during the week but has a few on a Friday and Saturday, but no more than 8 in total!!

I'm quite strict. :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Mine's off to a beer festival tomorrow!! I'm making sure we :sex: tonight!


----------



## lovemutt

Hi Ladies. I have a problem keeping my husband away from beer festivals too! I finally stopped drinking a glass of wine every night (alot harder than I thought) and it drives me crazy seeing him with a beer in hand as soon as it strikes 8:00 in the evening. I think I'm just getting cranky with the feeling that I'm doing all the work. 

What do you all think are appropriate "asks" for the husband while trying to conceive? He's done the sperm count and motility test and is taking vitamins. But I'd love for him to up the romance levels around ovulation time :flower: (he hates when I ask). 

P.S. - I've been trying for a year now... scared to death to go to a FS (stupid.. I know).


----------



## heavenly

twinkle1975 said:


> Mine's off to a beer festival tomorrow!! I'm making sure we :sex: tonight!

Yes, get him before it goes limp with all the booze. :rofl:

Sorry, I'm in a silly mood, it's Friday!! :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

heavenly said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Mine's off to a beer festival tomorrow!! I'm making sure we :sex: tonight!
> 
> Yes, get him before it goes limp with all the booze. :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I'm in a silly mood, it's Friday!! :blush:Click to expand...

Heehee - no you're totally right! When we first got together he was drinking quite a lot & sometimes had problems in that department - now he drinks a lot less he never has problems!


----------



## twinkle1975

lovemutt said:


> Hi Ladies. I have a problem keeping my husband away from beer festivals too! I finally stopped drinking a glass of wine every night (alot harder than I thought) and it drives me crazy seeing him with a beer in hand as soon as it strikes 8:00 in the evening. I think I'm just getting cranky with the feeling that I'm doing all the work.
> 
> What do you all think are appropriate "asks" for the husband while trying to conceive? He's done the sperm count and motility test and is taking vitamins. But I'd love for him to up the romance levels around ovulation time :flower: (he hates when I ask).
> 
> P.S. - I've been trying for a year now... scared to death to go to a FS (stupid.. I know).

I was scared to go the FS too but it wasn't as scarey as I thought - it's worth seeing someone sooner rather than later :hugs:

DH has done the tests & takes the vitamins. I'd like him to drink less (he thinks cutting down a bit is ok) He doesn't mind if I tell him when it's time for baby making sex rather than other sex but I know a lot of men get stressed about it do their OHs don't tell them .


----------



## heavenly

twinkle1975 said:


> Heehee - no you're totally right! When we first got together he was drinking quite a lot & sometimes had problems in that department - now he drinks a lot less he never has problems!

Same here with OH, he is really good now, he is having a couple of beers before coming home tonight, he needs to destress, he has a stressful job.



twinkle1975 said:


> lovemutt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. I have a problem keeping my husband away from beer festivals too! I finally stopped drinking a glass of wine every night (alot harder than I thought) and it drives me crazy seeing him with a beer in hand as soon as it strikes 8:00 in the evening. I think I'm just getting cranky with the feeling that I'm doing all the work.
> 
> What do you all think are appropriate "asks" for the husband while trying to conceive? He's done the sperm count and motility test and is taking vitamins. But I'd love for him to up the romance levels around ovulation time :flower: (he hates when I ask).
> 
> P.S. - I've been trying for a year now... scared to death to go to a FS (stupid.. I know).Click to expand...

I'll tell you what, after my useless GP, who kept telling me just to try naturally, as it wasn't worth me paying money for tests or seeing a FS, as it was all down to my age......seeing the FS is a godsend!! At least I feel I am in control now and have someone I can ask any questions, and see at short notice.

It's good your OH has had the SA and is taking vitamins...they do get off lightly though, don't they...you would think you were asking them to have it cut off...the fuss they make!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi said:


> Hee-I did something really naughty this morning! Unbeknown to OH, I mixed the contents of my OH's vit E & selenium capsule into his cereal!!! He hasn't taken it for months. He ate it in front of me, without a murmur!!
> 
> This is what I call a RESULT girls!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And for me:
> :awww::awww::awww:

 That is SO funny! I STILL can't get DH to get his arse in gear and go to the GP to get SA. He has to register with the GP first and then we are told around 6 weeks for his results, so two months I think. I'm 40 in June ffs and he is 54 in April - GET A WIGGLE ON! I think we have very little chance really.

Af due today or tomorrow, last 4 cycles AF on day 26 or 27, today is 27. No sign of her yet but I usually wake with it. I do feel mild nausea last 2 days after I eat but Mum had none at all with me and my DB so not reading anything into it. Hoping to hang on until Sunday to test if not here tomorrow.

Purple - is your furbaby home yet? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

:sad2:oh pooh! the :witch: got me :sad2:



On a good note - Brody is home - wearing a lampshade on his head and looking bruised and sore around the nether regions, bless him, Lots of loves for him now!


----------



## Lady H

Oh bollox - sorry to hear that. Good news though that Brody is home. You can curl up the sofa together under a blanket and console xxx


----------



## lovemutt

Thanks for the advice Heavenly and Twinkle. Not to give my husband _too _much credit, his testing came from the internet... not the doctor, so I'm taking the results with a grain of salt. The motility test involved having a mini microscope sent to him. :dohh:

Will gather up the courage to make an appointment with an FS.


----------



## missyt

purplelou said:


> :sad2:oh pooh! the :witch: got me :sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note - Brody is home - wearing a lampshade on his head and looking bruised and sore around the nether regions, bless him, Lots of loves for him now!

AF just got me too. But I guess I wasn't shocked since DH was out of town for ovulation last month. 

Yeah for Brody being home!!!!


----------



## Pennyb

Thanks for the welcomes ladies it's lovely to read them all.

Our problem is not getting pregnant it is staying pregnant so IVF would be no good. 

Although trying since November 2009 we have had a break after each MC as i have had problems with each MC, partly due to me doing them naturally. The last one took 11 weeks to complete. I was having weekly scans to check for infection but each time we have needed a break afterwards. 

Natural is not for everyone but I find it easier that way, bit strange but I can't stand the thought of someone taking my baby away even if it has stopped its little heart beating.

Feeling positive this time that it's fourth time lucky for us. I ov'd on Saturday but did not bd since Sunday so I think we have missed this time but ready for next month.

I have waffled enough now, look forward to reading about you all
x


----------



## Lady H

missyt said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> :sad2:oh pooh! the :witch: got me :sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note - Brody is home - wearing a lampshade on his head and looking bruised and sore around the nether regions, bless him, Lots of loves for him now!
> 
> AF just got me too. But I guess I wasn't shocked since DH was out of town for ovulation last month.
> 
> Yeah for Brody being home!!!!Click to expand...

Oh no, Ladies. :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Missy Im sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Penny - Im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! Have you ever had any testing done to find out if theres any reason for you Mcs? I know when I had a MC there was a sign up in the EPU reminding staff to do blood testing on ladies who have 3 (i think) MC. again, Im sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> :sad2:oh pooh! the :witch: got me :sad2:
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note - Brody is home - wearing a lampshade on his head and looking bruised and sore around the nether regions, bless him, Lots of loves for him now!

Sorry about nasty AF but great news about Brody, can we see a pic, pretty please? :blush:



lovemutt said:


> Thanks for the advice Heavenly and Twinkle. Not to give my husband _too _much credit, his testing came from the internet... not the doctor, so I'm taking the results with a grain of salt. The motility test involved having a mini microscope sent to him. :dohh:
> 
> Will gather up the courage to make an appointment with an FS.

The cheeky whatsit, testing over the internet...well not *over* the internet...if you get what I mean...messy. :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

missyt said:


> AF just got me too. But I guess I wasn't shocked since DH was out of town for ovulation last month.
> 
> !

Sorry about that! Well, better make sure this month he is chained to the bed! :blush:


----------



## purplelou

Heavenly _ I take one tomorrow. he looks very cute :)


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> Heavenly _ I take one tomorrow. he looks very cute :)

Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## ipen44

Happy Friday Ladies :happydance:

Sorry about the :witch:es showing up. I think I am right behind you both. Today was cramps, exhaustion, and irritability :cry:

My temp is still up so maybe a tiny bit of hope for me.

We did an internet SA too, but no little microscope--only count. DH has done 7 by now. I tell him the ladies and the clinic must call him "speedy". When we went in the the IUI, I just sent him in the room on his own and sat in the waiting room with a magazine :coffee:

We are already making plans for next month so the :witch: will not come as a crushing blow. We are trying IUI with donor sperm. DH is in charge of picking the donor. I told him the man is in charge of the "man juice". I love my hubby. He says that he does not want me on this emotional roller coaster for months because his :spermy: aren't working. I guess we are thinking if the IUI with donor sperm doesn't work, then we will know I am infertile also. Hard to tell what my true status is when his is so poor.


----------



## heavenly

ipen44 said:


> Happy Friday Ladies :happydance:
> 
> Sorry about the :witch:es showing up. I think I am right behind you both. Today was cramps, exhaustion, and irritability :cry:
> 
> My temp is still up so maybe a tiny bit of hope for me.
> 
> We did an internet SA too, but no little microscope--only count. DH has done 7 by now. I tell him the ladies and the clinic must call him "speedy". When we went in the the IUI, I just sent him in the room on his own and sat in the waiting room with a magazine :coffee:
> 
> We are already making plans for next month so the :witch: will not come as a crushing blow. We are trying IUI with donor sperm. DH is in charge of picking the donor. I told him the man is in charge of the "man juice". I love my hubby. He says that he does not want me on this emotional roller coaster for months because his :spermy: aren't working. I guess we are thinking if the IUI with donor sperm doesn't work, then we will know I am infertile also. Hard to tell what my true status is when his is so poor.

What a great OH you have!! x


----------



## heavenly

I have just ordered this book, the reviews are fab! Anything that may help!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cha...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112781&sr=1-1


----------



## Lady H

Caved in this morning as today is CD28, and last four were 26 or 27. BFN.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm not going to be around for the next week as I'm out of town in London all week.

Constancev18 good luck with your testing, and big :hugs: to everyone else too.

As for "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" I have that book, it's very informative :thumbup:

Only thing is after reading it back in April(after 9 months of relaxed TTC) I was so sure we could now conceive with relative ease, that wasn't the case :cry: so it can give you a false sense of optimism.

But, I think education is a good thing, and empowering to know this stuff when it comes to our bodies.


----------



## Lady H

Enjoy your week Northstar! I was considering that book too so might take a look. :thumbup: Let me know what it's like Heavenly

Purple - how's Brody this morning? 

Those of you with :witch:in residence I hope you are plotting for the next cycle and enjoying a wine or two :hugs: :wine:

ipen - your DH sounds amazing! Can't even get mine to register with his new GP and plan SA. My GP told me how he can short cut but he does not seem to feel the time pressure :dohh:


----------



## missyt

Good morning ladies. Just wanted to say hello.

Heavenly, would love to hear what you think of the book. I'm all about educating myself.

Ipen, best of luck with the donor sperm. Your DH is sweet.

LadyH, BOOOOO for the BFN. I think we should rename the acronym to Big F*cking Nasty!

Northstar, I hope you have a great week away!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

I've got that book-it's very helpful and informative, and I agree with North Star, it does make you feel that by reading it you will inevitably get pregnant, and a crushing blow when nothing happens. But, we need to know as much as we can so that we can talk informatively to our specialists, and also have best possible advice too. I'd recommend it! 

Missy and Purple, I'm with you! Dratted hag bag lady arrived just now, CD28. Srangely, no pains two or three days prior, which is a first, but dreadful period pains now, as if the bloody period arriving wasn't bad enough.... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Purple-hope Brody is okay? Give him lots of dog cuddles from his Auntie Amanda, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Missy-glad you put your fut down. They don't know the half of it, these men of ours. Hope you're having a chilled weekend. :hugs::hugs:

NS-enjoy your trip to London! :hugs:

Constance-keeping all fingers crossed for you for next week!

Big hello to everybody!!

F%ck it girls, I'm going to get drunk tonight..... At least SHE arrived today, not tomorrow, so that I CAN go and get a drink!

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady H

Sorry to hear she got you, have a large one for me! Hag bag is playing tricks on me, I know she is waiting. I want a Wiiiiinnnneeeee!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

A, :wine: :drunk: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh crap..seems I couldn't keep that bitch here long enough. Sorry Missy, Purple and Dwirgi for :witch: go and spoil yourselves with something nice, or get totally :drunk:
Good to hear Purple that little one got home, bless him being a conehead..aww..
There was some newbies here so welcome:flower:! I've been quite busy and prob. will be as our trip is coming closer. I will come and check with you guys tomorrow then I'm off :coolio:

:hugs: to everyone, have a great saturday :happydance:


----------



## ipen44

Lazy Saturday at home. I had planned to go to a ladies retreat last night and this am, but I was practically drooling at my desk I was so tired. Then it snowed and I used that as an excuse to laze around instead. My best friend died in August last year and today is her Birthday (or would have been) so I going to stay in bed and watch Lifetime and cruise the forums :cry:

Sorry to everyone with the :witch:. I fear I will be joining you soon enough. My temp is still 98.7 this am with a cover line of 98.2 so :thumbup:.

I have a strong desire to find a beach vacation.


----------



## Lady H

ipen44 said:


> Lazy Saturday at home. I had planned to go to a ladies retreat last night and this am, but I was practically drooling at my desk I was so tired. Then it snowed and I used that as an excuse to laze around instead. My best friend died in August last year and today is her Birthday (or would have been) so I going to stay in bed and watch Lifetime and cruise the forums :cry:
> 
> Sorry to everyone with the :witch:. I fear I will be joining you soon enough. My temp is still 98.7 this am with a cover line of 98.2 so :thumbup:.
> 
> I have a strong desire to find a beach vacation.

Sorry to hear about your friend ipen :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Sorry to hear she got you, have a large one for me! Hag bag is playing tricks on me, I know she is waiting. I want a Wiiiiinnnneeeee!!!

Did you say you tested? If a BFN, then I advise you to have a VERY LARGE :wine::wine:!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear she got you, have a large one for me! Hag bag is playing tricks on me, I know she is waiting. I want a Wiiiiinnnneeeee!!!
> 
> Did you say you tested? If a BFN, then I advise you to have a VERY LARGE :wine::wine:!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I opened a nice bottle of Rioja to make Lamb Shank dish with and there is three quarters of a bottle left.....:drunk:


----------



## Dwrgi

I hope, Lady H, the three quarters of a bottle of wine is heading down your neck!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Look at this girls-especially those doing assisted conception! Fascinating. Of course, we, more mature ladies (I suggest in age, of course!!!:happydance:), would be the exception to the rule!!

Love to you all!

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/healt...uld-never-be-used-study-says-115875-23694919/

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9005072/IVF-two-embryos-
are-enough-say-researchers.html


----------



## Neversaynever

Purple...damn that hag :grr: love to Brody :hugs:

Dwrgi...damn that hag for you too :grr: go get pissed :hugs:

Missy...damn the bitch for you too :hissy:

Constance...will you be testing tomorrow?

Lots of new people...forgotten the name of the lady who has had 3 MC's...push for testing :hugs: sorry for your losses...

Love...hugs and :dust: to you all...

Nothing new going on for me...another 12 days until my next scan...:coffee:

XxX


----------



## Pennyb

Neversaynever said:


> Purple...damn that hag :grr: love to Brody :
> 
> Lots of new people...forgotten the name of the lady who has had 3 MC's...push for testing :hugs: sorry for your losses...
> 
> 
> 
> XxX

Thank you :)

I have had all the tests and all show fine, doctor said we have been very unlucky, especially as we had seen the HB three times on last pregnancy.

Onwards and upwards and fingers crossed for a sticky when we get our next BFP.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies happy BDing :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a lovely weekend! So sorry to everyone who got attacked by the hagbag!! - this TTC lark is so blinking disappointing isn't it. I have felt fairly positive most of the time since starting this journey, but today Ive found myself wondering if we were right to even try. Is it worth putting ourselves through it?? Of course if we see that BFP again, and if we are lucky enough to get a sticky bean..it Will definitely be worth it but today seems very hard. :cry:


Never - Im so happy for you that Oopsie is hanging in there :hugs: :hugs: keep going little oopsie!!

Brody is doing ok, he's obviously very sore and his future career as a "tummy-model" is over. we have done pretty mmuch nothing over the whole weekend except try to keep him calm. he is (TMI ALERT) peeing some blood which the vet said would happen since his poor little bladder was opened up and he is not so interested in drinking, although we are managing to get some food and drinks in, and he is taking his pills ok :)


https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/101_1899-1.jpg

Look at that little face - he is just begging to have the nasty hat removed!


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/101_1899-1.jpg
> 
> Look at that little face - he is just begging to have the nasty hat removed!

Bless his little heart!!! :cloud9:


----------



## purplelou

Ipen - so sorry about your friend :hugs:

and Penny - its good that youve had all the tests, terrible to have been so unlucky :(


----------



## purplelou

Asry - Have a wonderful holiday xxx

Dwrgi - how are you doing lovely?

huge hugs to missy, butterfly, HA, FM, ladyH, Heavenly, anorak, northstar (have a good trip) Twinkle, lava, skye, carole and everyone else xxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Poor little Brody and the cone of shame!! :haha: My mom's cat had such a bad UTI two summers ago that he had to have a "feminization" surgery - his ureter was blocked with crystals so they had to remove his boy bits (which he wasn't using anyway, since he'd been neutered years ago) and create a new opening for him! :nope: I'm glad Brody got to keep all his boy bits and is on the road to recovery.

I'm sorry you're having a down day. I often wonder, too, if it was worth trying at all.... I think back to all those years when DH and I were undecided and wonder if we made the right decision to try... you're right, if we get a sticky bean then of course we'll be able to say it was worth everything we've been through, but if we never do, and if the only children we'll ever have are those three we didn't get to meet, I'm afraid that the future will only bring me regrets that we ever tried at all. 

Having a very lazy Sunday here. DH and I went and saw Hugo last night - good movie. :thumbup: And with NO reference to mc or infertility! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pennyb

Brody looks a real cutie x


----------



## Butterfly67

ipenn, so sorry about your friend, that must be tough, especially on her birthday :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

purple and HA, although you feel that way now, and purple cd1 and 2 i think are the worst, please don't think that you never should have tried. I know I am not in a position to say anything with regard to the pain of going through mcs but I do totally believe that whatever the outcome, you would regret it so much more if you had not of tried. It is true what they say that you should only regret the things you have not done and not the things you have. If you hadn't have tried you would always be living with the 'what if' scenario. At least at the end of the day you would know you had given your all and you couldn't have done anything more. Although I started this journey late I don't know if I could have lived with myself if I hadn't at least of tried. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Butterfly67 said:


> ipenn, so sorry about your friend, that must be tough, especially on her birthday :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> purple and HA, although you feel that way now, and purple cd1 and 2 i think are the worst, please don't think that you never should have tried. I know I am not in a position to say anything with regard to the pain of going through mcs but I do totally believe that whatever the outcome, you would regret it so much more if you had not of tried. It is true what they say that you should only regret the things you have not done and not the things you have. If you hadn't have tried you would always be living with the 'what if' scenario. At least at the end of the day you would know you had given your all and you couldn't have done anything more. Although I started this journey late I don't know if I could have lived with myself if I hadn't at least of tried. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, well said! Its better to have tried rather than have regrets.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies and so sorry I have been MIA yet again. Work has been beyond crazy with the International Airshow here last week and my CEO asked me to get involved in an event rescue mission 3 days before the show went live as our internal team arranging everything for our company messed up hugely. I worked 16 hour days for 3 days straight then right into 3 days of working at the show on my feet most of the time and I am now playing catch up on my normal work that I dropped to manage this. To say I am exhausted is a huge understatement. I really didn't feel pregant until this point and today I am struggling. Luckily we turned a potential disaster into a success and my boss has bought me a mum to be spa day which I am going to use on Thursday and take the day out of the office to relax.

HA I hear what you are saying on the feelings of maybe regretting this journey if you don't get the outcome you so derserve. I only had 1 mc but at times I was so crushed and scared of the possibility of not getting a sticky BFP. We put everything into this TTC - time, emotions and a huge amount of money that it really is overwhelming a whole lot of the time. I do think others are right though that if you had not tried at all then you may have had "what if" emotions later in life. You are still healthy and certainly not out of the game yet but only you and DH will know when enough is enough for you both. I hope and pray that 2012 is your year and I get to read your sticky BFP journey real soon :hugs:

For those of you in the dreaded 2ww I have everything crossed for you and for those of you approaching O get those men in the mood:haha:

If I could have any New Years wish then it would be for all of you gorgeous ladies to join me in the BFP fat club (this is what my CEO's wife affectionately calls it). Hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that my wish comes true real soon :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Thanks HA :hugs: it's good to know Im not alone in feeling like this!

and Butterfly - you put in beautifully, and you are so right about regretting only what you don't do, rather than what you tried or did do :hugs: and CD1 and 2 are THE worst! thank you :hugs:

Hope everyone has a good Monday - can you believe the weekend went by so fast!?!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies:

Just popping in to say "hi." I agree that at the end of the day, we usually regret what we didn't do, rather than what we did do. Even if this is exhausting and patently unfair.

I'm still coming off the 49ers football letdown loss. I've been at (American) 49ers football games all season, and these last few games were exhausting. 

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## lovemutt

I love Brody's cone of shame! As long as he feels better, that is. He looks totally cute.

Sonds like it was a bad weekend for the :witch: and :bfn:. Sorry ladies, that totally stinks. Don't know about you all, but I'm at the stage now of just being angry more than sad (two months from now I'll be back at the :cry: stage). 

Well, the OPK came out positive last night so me and the hubby are hard at :sex:. I've been super good this month about keeping myself healthy and happy, so figners crossed.


----------



## ipen44

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a lovely weekend! So sorry to everyone who got attacked by the hagbag!! - this TTC lark is so blinking disappointing isn't it. I have felt fairly positive most of the time since starting this journey, but today Ive found myself wondering if we were right to even try. Is it worth putting ourselves through it?? Of course if we see that BFP again, and if we are lucky enough to get a sticky bean..it Will definitely be worth it but today seems very hard. :cry:
> 
> 
> Never - Im so happy for you that Oopsie is hanging in there :hugs: :hugs: keep going little oopsie!!
> 
> Brody is doing ok, he's obviously very sore and his future career as a "tummy-model" is over. we have done pretty mmuch nothing over the whole weekend except try to keep him calm. he is (TMI ALERT) peeing some blood which the vet said would happen since his poor little bladder was opened up and he is not so interested in drinking, although we are managing to get some food and drinks in, and he is taking his pills ok :)
> 
> 
> https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/101_1899-1.jpg
> 
> Look at that little face - he is just begging to have the nasty hat removed!

So cute. He seems to be taking it well.


----------



## ipen44

Happy to be starting a new week. :happydance:
Too much time to think on the weekend. Of course, I am an emotional wreck tonight. These cramps are so irritating. I have had terrible cramps for days. Not consistent and all day long like normal. They hurt so bad I can barely stand and pass pretty quickly, but they keep coming back.

10 DPO--I have to get some of those Wondfo sticks for next month so I have a few less days in limbo. Fertility Friend says that one picks up 50% by 10 DPO. Also, they say 86% with OSOM hCG urine--anyone know if that is something you can buy?

Hope everyone had a good Monday.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey hang on in there Ipen those cramps could be a good sign of implantation, I had late inplantation with my first BFP and I found I was more crampy with medicated cycles. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you.


----------



## purplelou

Ipen :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, hope you're all ok. Just wondered if anyone had any advice - I'm on cd18 & I started bleeding yesterday & am now bleeding really heavily. I appreciate I should see a dr but can't until tomorrow. Just needed to tell someone! :(


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, hope you're all ok. Just wondered if anyone had any advice - I'm on cd18 & I started bleeding yesterday & am now bleeding really heavily. I appreciate I should see a dr but can't until tomorrow. Just needed to tell someone! :(

Gosh Twinkle, that is really bizarre. Could your cycle be really out? Mine was CD21 once without any reason at all. But, could you be at all pregnant? Could it be an infection you've caught? Have you had vigorous sex recently? I've just found this information on the web. If it's really heavy, I'd be inclined to go to my A&E, just to put your mind at rest. Thinking of you hun, Axxxx

_Mid cycle bleeding happens in almost 30% of the women and is thought of as normal. A sudden increase and fall in the estrogen level during the ovulation period weakens the endometrium thus causing the bleeding. This is considered normal and the patients are usually given estrogen supplements. The most common cause for mid cycle bleeding in a healthy woman is attributed to the change in estrogen levels in the body. Mid cycle bleeding can also occur in women who have some other problems and in such cases the bleeding is a little too heavy when compared. There are two types of mid cycle bleeding:



Intermenstrual bleeding: Bleeding between two periods.

Metrorrhagia: Irregular bleeding that does not follow a pattern, heavy bleeding is termed as menorrhagia and heavy bleeding during this phase is termed as menometrorrhagia.


Possible causes for mid cycle bleeding



Hormonal changes in the body 

Low thyroid levels in the body 

Miscarriage 

Intra uterine devices (IUD) 

Starting or stopping oral contraceptives 

Starting or stopping estrogen supplements 

GYN procedures like cervical cauterization or CONE biopsy 

Few types of drugs 

Vaginal infection or injury to the vagina 

Stress 


Women experiencing mid cycle bleeding are advised to rest during this period. If some other major problem is causing the bleeding then the physician advice on an appropriate treatment is mandatory._


----------



## caroleb73

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, hope you're all ok. Just wondered if anyone had any advice - I'm on cd18 & I started bleeding yesterday & am now bleeding really heavily. I appreciate I should see a dr but can't until tomorrow. Just needed to tell someone! :(

Oh Twinks I am baffled by this one as have not had this before but I am sure one of the gang here will be able to offer some advice. Hope it is something simple that the Dr can sort out, have you had much stress lately (apart from the obvious TTC stuff) as it could be a hormonal imbalance caused by hectic stuff going on in life right now.

Whilst our bodies are remarkable they are also incredibly annoying.

Hope things sort themselves out soon honey :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle, I think Dwrgi gave some good information up there. are you having any pain or cramping?? is it like a normal period?? do you have a fever?? are you up to date with smear tests??
I hope it stops soon hun :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

How is everyone else doing today?? Im feeling a bit more positive today - exactly as butterfly said, the first days of a cycle are the worst! 
I hope everyone else is feeling good. good luck and happy baby making to those of us who are getting ready to go for a new cycle and plenty of dust to everyone in the TWW. :hugs: :hugs:

Do you remember I said that I was doing my degree - well I got the results today and I passed!! I am so happy it's all done now :) Brody is doing a bit better too - he seems a little bit more energetic and is eating and peeing better (big relief) we are off to the vets tonight for a little post-op check up. 
Now all I need is a lucky cycle!!

and ladies - it's time for more BFPs on this thread!!

Ohh and I met a lovely woman at work today who is 41 and has a beautiful 4 month old :) - her first baby! concieved natrually (although she did have 2 rounds of IVF prior to concieving) she just made me smile and feel more positive!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats on your degree purple :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Twinkle I hope you get some answers :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

ipen44 said:


> Happy to be starting a new week. :happydance:
> Too much time to think on the weekend. Of course, I am an emotional wreck tonight. These cramps are so irritating. I have had terrible cramps for days. Not consistent and all day long like normal. They hurt so bad I can barely stand and pass pretty quickly, but they keep coming back.
> 
> 10 DPO--I have to get some of those Wondfo sticks for next month so I have a few less days in limbo. Fertility Friend says that one picks up 50% by 10 DPO. Also, they say 86% with OSOM hCG urine--anyone know if that is something you can buy?
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Monday.

The wondfo's pick up VERY sensitively. I know that at less then 10 hCG in my system, it was giving me a clear bfp. I agree with the other ladies that those cramps could be a fantastic sign and I'm hoping that it's true and you get your bfp!!



twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, hope you're all ok. Just wondered if anyone had any advice - I'm on cd18 & I started bleeding yesterday & am now bleeding really heavily. I appreciate I should see a dr but can't until tomorrow. Just needed to tell someone! :(

I wish I knew what to tell you! I think dwrgi gave some great advice. I do hope you get some answers soon!

Purple - CONGRATS!!!! That's awesome news! I'm working on my basic college degree right now and will hopefully have it by the end of this semester.

I'm happy right now because I'm back to full ttc! My bleeding stopped a day and a 1/2 ago, and with the neg pregnancy test last week, that means that the mc is over and done with in every way! Not to mention that we finally got to have a good long bd session... :D :cloud9:

I know I missed a ton of people, but I'm sending hugs and good thoughts to everyone! How's everyone doing?


----------



## twinkle1975

Congratulations on passing your degree Purple!!


----------



## heavenly

Purple - well done brainbox! :happydance:

Twinkle - keep us posted re the docs tomorrow! x


----------



## purplelou

Thanks ladies - it's such a relief to not have to repeat any of it :D
I may have a wine to celebrate!


Twinks - hows the bleeding?

and dodger that great news! what a releif that is for you xx

Ipen - I keeping fingers crossed that you get good news! xxx

big loves to everyone xx


----------



## mazak

hya all havent been on this thread for a long time just wondering if any one can give me advise .Ive started ivf treatment 2 weeks ago , i am on 150 mg suprecur nasal spray which i take 4 times a day i went for a scan on friday and they found 1 polyp i had it removed on the monday which i was very scared but didnt hurt, the docter said it went well and im back at hospital on wednsday they didnt tell me much about the polyp but just said that needed too remove it to help the ivf and a much better chance of it workin.plz could some 1 explain to me what happens now and was that what was stopping me concieveing,im still taking nasal spray.


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple, I sent you a post as soon as I read your message but I now see it hasn't appeared, so I shall do it again! Blooming computers!!!


*Congratulations Purple on your graduation!!!! Lots of love, from me!!*

:dance::dance::laugh2::laugh2::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::juggle::juggle::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::amartass::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::awww::awww::awww::awww:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Mazak :flower: Im really sorry I can't answer your question, because I don't know(sorry Im a bit clueless) But I wanted to welcome you and wish you luck with your IVF. you should definitely ask your doctor to explain all about the polyp to you though. :hugs: hope someone is able to answer for you


----------



## Butterfly67

mazak said:


> hya all havent been on this thread for a long time just wondering if any one can give me advise .Ive started ivf treatment 2 weeks ago , i am on 150 mg suprecur nasal spray which i take 4 times a day i went for a scan on friday and they found 1 polyp i had it removed on the monday which i was very scared but didnt hurt, the docter said it went well and im back at hospital on wednsday they didnt tell me much about the polyp but just said that needed too remove it to help the ivf and a much better chance of it workin.plz could some 1 explain to me what happens now and was that what was stopping me concieveing,im still taking nasal spray.

Mazak I'd say maybe it's best to ask your doctor :flower:

Good luck with the ivf


----------



## purplelou

aww Dwrgi - thank you hun - that is a LOT of smilies!!


----------



## Lady H

Hi All

Twinkle - hope it passes and you get a resolution on the cause :hugs:

Purple - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!! :kiss: and glad to hear Brody is on the mend.

Mazak - hope you get some answers :hugs:

Dodger - good to hear you are back on track and :dust:

Dwrgi, Butterfly, heavenly and all you other wonderful ladies that I know I will remember your names when you post :blush:...:wave::wave: !

AFM still in limbo, still no AF, still haunted by the BFN from last Saturday! Have vowed to only test again Saturday unless I get any significant symptoms (i.e. severe nausea) as sore BB's is not enough in my book. Have to admit I am now worrying something has gone wrong with my otherwise regular cycles. :sad1:

:dust: to you all!


----------



## mazak

thank u all i am at the hospital tomorrow so going to ask a lot of questions .will let u all no...


----------



## heavenly

Lady H said:


> !
> 
> AFM still in limbo, still no AF, still haunted by the BFN from last Saturday! Have vowed to only test again Saturday unless I get any significant symptoms (i.e. severe nausea) as sore BB's is not enough in my book. Have to admit I am now worrying something has gone wrong with my otherwise regular cycles. :sad1:
> 
> :dust: to you all!

Good luck this cycle! I am due to test at the weekend, I'm only 7DPO but was very tearful and snappy tonight for no reason at all! Mind you, it's probably the TTC for so long that is getting to me, not BFP symptoms!!



mazak said:


> thank u all i am at the hospital tomorrow so going to ask a lot of questions .will let u all no...

Keep us posted. x


----------



## LilSluz

Hi BnB Ladies,

I am new to here, although I did post last month about something. I'm coming back around b/c I like this site, so I figured I'd intro myself. I'm 38 (almost 39), been LTTC & have had 2 M/C's. Had an HSG (tube-ink test) 2 mos. ago, so praying that this will be that "magical" month?!

And now I just got my first ever smiley face at a somewhat normal time (day 18) - yay! I've been using internet cheapie for last 9 months & never, ever got a +, so this is a big deal for me. I got a+ last month, but was Day 28 (& it was defin. Ov, as my cycle was 43 days!) But, apparently such late ovs are not the best, so I was hoping I'd get back on track this month & now I just got  

You have no idea - or you do - I haven't had a reason to be happy until now. Just bad news, M/C's, low prog., no +OPK, near-misses & constant let-downs. I MC'd at 12.5 weeks in 2010.

Anyway, good luck to all of you +35 TTC'rs! I look fwd to chatting w/some of you!


----------



## LilSluz

I wanted to ask a question - does anyone know anything about thyroid probs & fertility? 

My BBT temps are AWEFULLY low & thyroid issues run in fam. Usually 68 - 72 degrees. Anyone else that low & normal? Thnx & fairy BFP dust to all!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lilsluz - and welcome back :flower: this journey is such a hard one, and Im so sorry about your loss.
I know there is one lady who has thyroid issues around here, but she may be lurking. have you asked your gp to test you? its a very routine blood test which might either give you some answers or put your mind at rest.


LadyH - that is puzzelling!! I really hope its a good thing though. keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Heavenly - Ohhh Ive just noticed your avatar - Han solo - yummy! (im such a geek!) 

Twinks - have you got a doctors appt? - good luck :hugs:

and big :hugs: to everyone - Dwrgi, HA, Missy, FM, anorak, never (stalk stalk) Northstar (hope your enjoying your trip) nikki, Butterfly, Ipen and everyone who's name Ive forgotton (it's an age thing!) big loves! is everyone having a good day??


----------



## purplelou

Mazak - good luck, and let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

is anyone else seeing a lot of red on BnB today, Im struggling to make posts and everything looks a bit different and lots of error messages - or it is just me?? :wacko:


----------



## ajanad

Same here. :shrug: Sun explosions or something?? :-k


----------



## LilSluz

@Purple - Yeah, we did the standard blood tests & was OK, but those don't pick up everyone w/thyroid issues. Apparently there is a "free T3/T4" & an opposite one (incarcerated T3/T4? haha), but they said (10 yrs ago when I had some issues) that low temps (below 1-1.5 degrees) usually signify a thyroid issue. 

I had read somewhere that thyroid issues can wreak havoc on fertility. I'll have to look up some more.

Yeah, you guys in the UK are supp'd to get enough of the solar flares that you may be able to see the Northern Lights (last night?)! Very cool! Maybe this space storm will stir up some of our stagnant energies & allow us a BFP!? Bring it on!

Good luck to you Purple & thank you for welcoming me!


----------



## purplelou

:hi: ajanad

Lilsluz - now wouldn't that be fab!
Maybe if you have a peek on the LTTTC board - Im sure there are some threads over there about thyroid issues. hope that helps x


----------



## heavenly

Fab interview here about the rising cost of IVF, a poster on another website, Fertility Friends, was on it, she was great! Have a listen!


https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...Prison_for_Female_Offenders._Breast_Awareness


----------



## mazak

hy ladies all went well 2day didnt have another scan just sat and talked they have started me on the stims today 225 of menopur each day and have to go back on tuesday for scan im very excited im still on nasal spray but gone down to 3 times a day hows everyone


----------



## missyt

Purple, Congrats on your degree!!!! Thats a great accomplishment. And yeah for Brody getting better, the little cutie!

Dwrgi, you always have good advice. 

LilSlus, welcome and yes I have heard of thyroid issues affecting fertility. My RE didn't mention it but my GP did and she tested for my thyroid. My brother has thyroid issues and he had part of his removed so she thought it'd be good for to get tested to see if we could rule that out. Mine came back normal but I'm glad I had it done because I feel there is a connection. 

Twinkle, I hope you are feeling better about the AF symptoms and get some sort of resolution. I know I've definately become more aware of what my body does now. Before TTC I never paid attention to what my body or if my cycles were normal.

AFM, I'm no CD6 so I'm hoping DH is getting ready for a lot of BDing next week. I bought some OPKs so I'll try that this month so I'll have a better idea of when I o. We're up to 2 smoothies a day now and I have to admit I am very, very regular. I guess its doing my body some good. DH said he is very regular too. One thing I've noticed with all my healthy habits is I sleep really good through the night. No more tossing and turning.


----------



## Pennyb

Lady H - I have very regular cycles but my last one lasted 15 days longer than it should, I did a lot of pg tests ! Very confusing, I am hoping this one is normal.


----------



## caroleb73

Purple huge achievement on your degree YAY

Missy heres to happy and successful :sex: for you and DH, go catch that egg girl :haha:

Twinks hope you are feeling better and the Dr was able to give you some answers. Our bodies are a constant source of bewilderment just as we think we are getting them under control and understand them BAM they pull something out of the hat to knock us off our feet again. Hoping that things get back on track for you next cycle:hugs:

Heard from Lava on the grads thread, she has now been able to take Liam home from the hospital so the whole family are together YAY such great news.

AFM I have come down with a horrible cold/flu bug as people kept coming into work with their germs. I feel so yukky with aches and pains all over, dizziness and completely off my food. That is when I know I am really ill as I love food. We had an emergency at work today so have had to come in for 2 hours but then going back to my bed where I plan on staying all weekend.

Hope you all have a fab weekend ladies and catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!!! How are we all today?? I hope that everybody has nice plans for their weekends..... only one more sleep to go!! :happydance:

Never-how are you getting on hun?? Thinking of you! :hugs:

Carole-hope you feel better soon! Being ill is a complete drag. Hope yuur DH is taking good care of you! Thanks for the news on Lava-I didn't realise that Liam was still in the hospital, so this is good news! :hugs:

PennyB-hope your cycle regulates itself! 

Missy-so glad to hear that what you're doing is helping you feel better. There is definitely a holistic benefit to be gained by what you are doing! You'll need all that energy for next week's :sex:!!! Good luck! :happydance:

Hey Mazak-good luck with the scan and it's good that they are taking it slow with your stimms-hopefully this will mean a better quality egg!! Good luck! :thumbup:

Heavenly-thanks for the link-I'll listen to it this weekend when I have a sec. The price of IVF/ICSI is shocking! I paid £1236 yesterday for my meds alone, and have just had a bill for £3595 for the ICSI, so the cycle will cost us nigh on £5000 without any guarantee of success. It is HUGELY worrying. :nope:

Purple-what are you up to hun??? Hope you're okay. I loved your story about the woman who conceived naturally at 41-gives us all hope! Thanks for sharing that with us! How's little Brody? :hugs:

Butterfly-are you getting ready for the sun? I am sooooooooooo jealous! Hope you're okay. Where are you at with your cycle??? :hugs:

Twinkle-did you get to a doctor's? How are things with you now?? Hope you're okay hun! :hugs:

Asry-have you already gone away? Big :hugs:

Dodger, Ipenn, FM, HA, what's happening with you guys? Hope you're all okay? :hugs:

Hello to everybody! I am sure to forget names, so a BIG hello all round!

Feeling a bit down today girls, I don't mind telling you! Just sooooooooooo tired with work and sooooooooooooooooo fed up to be at this point (approaching another treatment cycle). When I started TTC at 36 I thought it would be a breeze-how little I knew. But, it's difficult to always find the energy to mentally and physically fight this battle, and today I just want to lie in a hole, eat loads of chocolate, have lots of cuddles and be transported to a world where infertility does not exist! Sigh sigh sigh!!! :wacko:

Love to you all, though, and let's keep on going! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Morning ladies.

I am 9DPO, but will not test!! See what happens this weekend.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi ladies, there are so many new names on here that I am not going to atttempt to name everyone as I am rubbish - I will leave that to those with better memories like Dwrgi and purple :haha::hugs:

HA, hope you are OK, haven't seen you for a bit.

Want to send some big :hug: to Pad, hope you are OK hon :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, sorry you are feeling down matey, I think we must be ESPing it to each other as I feel a bit crap today myself. AF is due on Sat so I will probably be a bit of a wreck by then. I tested at 10/11 DPO and BFN so that is conclusive enough for me (yes, i know others think otherwise :haha:) - anyway, hope you feel better soon, I know it doesn't really help when you have to pay out all that cash too, but I am willing this one to really work for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust: to all the ladies in the TWW and :hugs::hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, I will write some more in a little bit but just wanted to send a whole bunch of :hugs: and smooches to Butterfly and Dwrgi - ladies - this whole business is rubbish! Butterfly - Im still crossing all limbs with hope for you!! and Dwrgi - the whole business is just exhausting! I can't even imagine the added stress of IVF or IUI on top of everything else. I think you should treat your self to a duvet and chocolate day! (and maybe some wine!!) :hugs: :hugs: Lhugs:


and Heavenly - Im impressed with you not-testing. well done you :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you for your sensitivity and awareness girls! It's so good to get support like this on here!!! 

Butterfly-how truly Hong Kong pooooooooey is your BFN news. Grrr. Why can't magic happen, instead of this constant cr*p???? Sending big :hugs::hugs: to you hun! 

Lots and lots of love to you both, :thumbup:
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> and Heavenly - Im impressed with you not-testing. well done you :hugs:

So am I! :test:


----------



## purplelou

heavenly said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> and Heavenly - Im impressed with you not-testing. well done you :hugs:
> 
> So am I! :test:Click to expand...

 :haha::haha:


----------



## purplelou

ok, Ive had my lunch (and now I feel sleepy!) so Im back and will attempt to remember everone (and Ill probably fail miserably - so sorry in advance) Im going to have to do this in bits cos Im sneaking on at work (naughty!)

Carole - I hope you feel better soon, its rubbish to be feeling so poorly!! and thank you for the "Lava" update :) 

HA - big :hugs: I was stalking your journal (but couldn't reply cos BnB was having issues yesterday, anyway I just wanted to send you loads of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Twinkle - any news from the GP?? I hope the bleeding is stopped for you xxx :hugs:

never - I think you are away soon?? have a fab trip in case I miss saying it before you go :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Well I am leaving work at 3.30pm today, going to the health shop to get some co-enzyme Q10 and some Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen, keep hearing amazing things about both of them re helping the eggies!! :happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Hi All - looks like the witch finally got me after 33 days, which is quite a difference from my 26/27 day cycle. Never mind, on to cycle 10.... :cry:


----------



## heavenly

Lady H said:


> Hi All - looks like the witch finally got me after 33 days, which is quite a difference from my 26/27 day cycle. Never mind, on to cycle 10.... :cry:

Sorry to hear that, but FXd for the next cycle for you! xx


----------



## missyt

Carol, I hope you feel better. I hate when people come to work sick. Then they infect everyone else.

Dwrgi, sometimes you just need a "me" day to feel sorry for yourself and take in everything that is going on. This journey is definately tough. I wish there was a world where infertility didn't exist either.

LadyH, I'm sorry you got AF. Is there anything you did different this past month that could've thrown off your cycle? I never used to pay attention but now I do and certain foods and stresses can affect your cycle length.

AFM, irritated with DH again. I was trying to relax and meditate last night but I was interupted by the dogs chewing on DH's earbuds that he left laying on the floor. I basically blew up at him and told him he needs to start pulling his weight around the house because I'm tired of doing everything. The least he can do is pick up after himself.


----------



## purplelou

Missy - get that eggy!! I so hope this is your month :hugs: you deserve it!!

FM :hi: how's everything with you?? any adoption news?

Dodger - :hugs: and good luck for this cycle 

Ipen - any news ??


----------



## purplelou

Heavenly - I don't know if you already brought but superdrug and wilkinsons both carry C0Q10 and it's a lot cheaper than say Holland and barratt

Lady H - so sorry the witch came :( bah!!!

Oh dear I got sidetracked and lost my chain of thought (so easy when you are elderly lol!) so I know Im missing people - so big :hugs: to everyone. and it's nearly Friday - Yay!!!!

afm - nothing new to report really. Ive pulled myself together after moping a few days, and have started POAS again for the cbfm, brody is looking so much better - stitches out on saturday so funny headgear (cone of shame) will also be removed :) and hopefully we'll go out to eat with DH and my parents on the weekend and catch up.
fingers crossed this is a lucky month for us all!!!


----------



## purplelou

ok, just remembered - big :hugs: to Pad and OMM - hope you ladies are ok - I miss you xx :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> Heavenly - I don't know if you already brought but superdrug and wilkinsons both carry C0Q10 and it's a lot cheaper than say Holland and barratt
> 
> afm - nothing new to report really. Ive pulled myself together after moping a few days, and have started POAS again for the cbfm, brody is looking so much better - stitches out on saturday so funny headgear (cone of shame) will also be removed :) and hopefully we'll go out to eat with DH and my parents on the weekend and catch up.
> fingers crossed this is a lucky month for us all!!!


Haven't brought it yet as it was really dear in Boots and H&B!! So will look in Superdrug next. I did buy some Royal Jelly though.

Bless little Brody!! :cloud9:

I use the CBFM as well, it tied in with the scan I had with the FS, days 12 & 13 it said Peak and that is when the FS said I was ov'ing!

9DPO...I did take a quick peak at pregnancy tests in Boots today but no way was I going to buy any, it's too early, I want to wait til maybe Sunday now.

I am loving my new Iphone, downloading a load of apps at the moment, anyone suggest a good Fertility one? There are loads to choose from!!

:dust: to you all!! xx


----------



## Lady H

I downloaded My Day which is really good, records loads of stuff and easy to use (and free)! :thumbup:


----------



## heavenly

Lady H said:


> I downloaded My Day which is really good, records loads of stuff and easy to use (and free)! :thumbup:

Thank you! x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - 

Sorry I've been MIA lately. My anxiety has been off the charts this week and I've had a hard time doing much of anything. I haven't posted because my mind has been changing so fast that I can't type fast enough to keep up with my feelings! :wacko: AF arrived today, but long story short is no IVF this month. The full story is in my journal, but it basically boils down to the fact that some of our labs are out of date - HIV, hepatitis, chlamydia, my rubella antibodies, etc - and we can't start IVF until we get them done again. We'll go in tomorrow to have our blood drawn, but the stickler is the rubella - if it shows I'm no longer immune, I have to have a booster before we can start IVF. 

I know our labs will turn out fine, but tbh I'm a little relieved at the delay. I had really worked myself into a frenzy in the last week about starting IVF. We'll go ahead and end our ttc break this month, just not sure how - DH wants to do an IUI and I want to try on our own. I just don't feel like wasting the bruises and drugs on an IUI when I have little faith it will work. We'll discuss it over the next couple days and decide what we want to do. We don't have to decide for sure until Sunday night, when I'd need to start the drugs. 

Lou, I'm glad Brody is on the mend. And Lady H, I'm sorry about AF. I wouldn't worry too much about one weird cycle, though - everybody has a weird one now and then. And Dwrgi, looks like we'll be cycle buddies after all! :happydance:

Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## ipen44

Hello lovely ladies. :hugs:

I had to go out of town on Tuesday night and no time to post until now. I forgot my thermometer which caused me quite a bit of stress. Yesterday I got a severe headache. I have had 2 previous miscarriages and had a severe headache both time. When I got home last night I took my temp and dammit if it was down a whole degree!

I knew I was toast and today the :witch: showed up with all her friends. Last night was really difficult because I felt to terrible with the headache and the reality of it all. I have never had symptoms like this month so I didnt know if it was the clomid or a pregnancy. Last time when I was at the doctor they said clomid does not cause cramps. To that I say--WHATEVER!!!

Ok enough venting by me. Glad to have made it through the first clomid cycle so I know what to expect next time. This is a painful process, but having all of you helps so much. Hope and prayers for those in the 2ww. For those of us who are not, let's get ovulating and try to get some baby bellies to show off :flasher:


----------



## purplelou

HA - Ive been reading your journal (stalking I guess) and I can feel your "frenzy" (you are a very good writer!) I know that you will do whatever is right for you and DH and I send you :hugs: and will be rooting for you, whenever the time is right xx

Ipen - so sorry about the :witch: - Grrrr :grr:


----------



## purplelou

Hope everyone's Friday goes well :hugs:

afm - I know Im going to sound like a complete bitch, but I just found out someone in work is pregnant :cry: I am happy for her, but just feel so sad for me (iykwim) I found myself being grateful that she is someone who I don't really have much to do with in a normal day (works in admin away from clinical things) Im evil I know, but today Im going to wallow in self pity!! (and have a wine tonight!)


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning girls!!!

IPen-so sorry that the dratted hag showed. She is really most unwelcome. I like your attitude-at least you know what to expect with a Clomid cycle. It really does affect people quite badly, but we're all different. I had HORRENDOUS headaches with it. Keep going hun, the end is surely in sight! :flower:

Purple-so glad that you're gearing up towards THAT time of the month!! Let's wish magic thoughts on you and a :bfp: at the end of it! Big hugs to you and lickle Brody!! :hugs::hugs:

Missy-blooming men! They just don't think-I also think they're intrinsically lazy. I can't get any clothes in my shared wardrobe with my OH as he just throws his stuff in, haphazardly on the hanger. Takes up five times the space it needs. Really winds me up. Grrrrrrrr. He'll come home one day and all his clothes will be on the lawn, no joke! Hope you're feeling okay-try and think positive thoughts for your upcoming OV!!! Lots of love to you! xxx

HA-I will read your journal later, but just wanted to say how sorry I am that you've had this delay. It is so typical! That is one thing that I have learnt with this whole experience-nothing is straightforward. When I read your post, I just thought that things happen for a reason-like my drugs not being delivered on time for this cycle, and the subsequent mix up. Just wasn't meant to be for this month. I don't know if this will help you, but when I was told that I should go for IVF, I was in bits. And, even till that last moment before I started taking the drugs, a bit of me was resistant to the whole concept of it. BUT, and it's a HUGE but, once you *do* start the stimms, you feel SO glad, as it is the Dog's Bollo% of infertility treatments and offers so much more scope for success than any other assisted conception technique. 

This is my view, and you may dismiss as you feel fit, but I would be reluctant to have another IUI at this stage as a. the stimms for it will further deplete my ovarian reserve, and b. statistically it is not as effective as IVF/ICSI. I absolutely promise you that it is the THOUGHT of IVF/ICSI that is the greatest hurdle, because it does make you feel that you have truly failed on your own, and you have this thought that if that doesn't work, then there is no hope, all options have been exhausted. Did you read the link I sent a few days ago about how many emrbyos to return to the womb? There was a comment from a fertility specialist who said that women would have far greater IVF success if they were referred to it by their doctors sooner rather than later. The older we are, the harder it is to achieve a pregnancy even with such aggressive assisted conception techniques. If I knew then what I know know, I would have gone for IVF four years ago after just one year of trying. But, this is the benefit of sites like this, as we can share our experiences, and learn from each other so that we can make informed decisions, rather than fumbling around in the dark, which is what I did for years. 

So, the synopsis of my ramblings would be to say, go for the IVF. Face it head on-"I'm going to do this"! Get your injections up to date, take this as an opportunity to really come to terms with the prospect, and just do it. I am sure that you will not regret it! :thumbup:

Incidentally, my box of meds arrived yesterday-it looks hugely intimidating, but I shall just take one day at a time, and just see what happens. If I have a drugs raid, I shall obviously be writing to you from jail. Ha ha ha! :happydance:

Sending you big hugs hun, and let's hold each other's hand with this one!

Lots of love to everybody, Butterfly, FM, Skyyyyyye, Lava, Pad (where are you??), Carole, Nikki, Dodger, Twinks, North Start, Lady H, Asry, Mazak, Titi, and I'm sure to have forgotten somebody, but :flower::flower::flower: to you all! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hope everyone's Friday goes well :hugs:
> 
> afm - I know Im going to sound like a complete bitch, but I just found out someone in work is pregnant :cry: I am happy for her, but just feel so sad for me (iykwim) I found myself being grateful that she is someone who I don't really have much to do with in a normal day (works in admin away from clinical things) Im evil I know, but today Im going to wallow in self pity!! (and have a wine tonight!)

Bums, and knickers, and bollo$ and broomsticks! That is such a blow, and exactly what you do NOT want when you feel like this! So sorry hun, I know it is so hard, being confronted by blinking bumps wherever you look. But, console yourself, you'll be announcing your good news to the world before you know it, so hang on in there! I always think, what does not break us shall only make us stronger, and I think that every time I go to the staff room here and the younger teachers are cooing other the woman who's expecting twins (not that I'm against that, per say, Lava, but we get the deliberately tight dress to 'enhance' the curves, we have the constant stroking of tummy with highly smug expression on face, and we have the frequent scan pictures paraded around the place if she has been to see what's what. Yada yada yada.............)

Anyway, don't forget that you'll get there-you've proved that you can get pregnant on your own, and it's just a matter of time, so don't let her get you down! However, I would advise a drink or three later as it is a FRIDAY!!!!!! Not because you're fed up! :wine::wohoo:

Lots and lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

thanks Dwrgi - you are lovely. I am especially cheered by "bums and knickers and bollo$" - bless you! :hugs: I know it is completely unreasonable to expect no-one around me to get pregnant, but it does get to you (and I know all you ladies know) In saying that if this whole forum was to announce their pregnancies this month - I would be sooooo happy (as long as you came back and visited me here!!) weird isn't it!? :wacko: Ive pulled myself together again now a bit and I will have wine because it's Friday


thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

you ladies are just the best!!!! - my sanity would have been long gone without you


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> thanks Dwrgi - you are lovely. I am especially cheered by "bums and knickers and bollo$" - bless you! :hugs: I know it is completely unreasonable to expect no-one around me to get pregnant, but it does get to you (and I know all you ladies know) In saying that if this whole forum was to announce their pregnancies this month - I would be sooooo happy (as long as you came back and visited me here!!) weird isn't it!? :wacko: Ive pulled myself together again now a bit and I will have wine because it's Friday
> 
> 
> thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> you ladies are just the best!!!! - my sanity would have been long gone without you

Not weird at all, hun. :hugs: I'm sorry - those work announcements are hard. Big big :hugs:

Dwrgi, thanks for your input - I really appreciate it. I really have no interest in doing another IUI, it's all about convincing DH. And I really appreciate knowing you had a hard time accepting it right up until you started stims... I thought I was completely on board with it and ready to go, but clearly I wasn't - my anxiety disappeared when the nurse said we couldn't move forward this month! :wacko: Clearly I have a lot to work on in counseling over the next month!! :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> :hi: ajanad
> 
> Lilsluz - now wouldn't that be fab!
> Maybe if you have a peek on the LTTTC board - Im sure there are some threads over there about thyroid issues. hope that helps x

Will do Thanks!


----------



## missyt

iPenn, I'm sorry AF showed. And BTW, I had cramps from clomid so your doc is wrong. They've never been on clomid so how would they know? That is great you are paying attention to your body and all the symptoms. I think that is really important to be aware of what your body is telling you.

Purple, I know how you feel. You have every right to feel the way you do. And it is very good that you don't have much contact with her.

Dwrgi, you are right and I do think things happen for a reason. I was apprehensive about IVF too up until I started stimming. Once I was in the process I felt like I was on the right track. Its just too bad I had a crappy RE.

HA, dwrgi is right in multiple IUI's depleting ovarian reserve and its good you don't want to do more. Its best to save that up for the big guns, IVF. But its your decision and what you feel comfortable with. The IVF process is very emotional. I know I was on edge a lot dying to know what my bloods were and how many follicles I had that day. I know your head is reeling and you aren't sure what to do but there has to be a little inkling of a feeling that is dominant over the rest. Its your body and you have the ultimate decision.

AFM, I think DH gets the picture. He made a smoothie yesterday all on this own and put away the dishes and did laundry. He even gave the dogs a bath this morning! I just hope it lasts! Acupuncture today so I'm excited about that. I'm looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## ipen44

purplelou said:


> Hope everyone's Friday goes well :hugs:
> 
> afm - I know Im going to sound like a complete bitch, but I just found out someone in work is pregnant :cry: I am happy for her, but just feel so sad for me (iykwim) I found myself being grateful that she is someone who I don't really have much to do with in a normal day (works in admin away from clinical things) Im evil I know, but today Im going to wallow in self pity!! (and have a wine tonight!)

Purple--there is a girl in our group who is pregnant and site in the next cubicle. people stop all day to talk about the pregnancy. sometimes they go on and on about women over 35 (she is 25) trying to have babies and how awful it is that they waited so long :cry:. i have thought about asking to move, but the girl herself is so sweet, i would never make things awkward for her. :hugs:


----------



## ipen44

Happy Friday Everyone.

Found out today we are going clomid free for the next cycle. This is partly because we have to take a 1 hour telephone counseling course before we can use donor sperm. The other part is that the clomid did not change my cycle much at all. I had all of the side effects, but ovulation, uterine lining, follicle size, and length of cycle all went unchanged. 

Anyone else bleed like a geyser after a clomid cycle???? TMI I am sure, but good grief--this is for the birds.

Should have had the hubby get some :wine:. Feeling a little depressed tonight. Just need some rest and I'll be ok.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Butterfly67

Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.


Spoiler


----------



## Lady H

OMG that's FANTASTIC! Congratulations!! :kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

Absolutely brilliant news B, I am sooooooooooooooooo happy for you! Please see my pm to you!!

Sending the HUGEST hugs possible, and

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::friends:


----------



## caroleb73

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

AMAZING news Butterfly I am thrilled for you. YAHOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It always makes me so happy when one of us gets a BFP as we go against everything that Dr's and society tell us, we are not too old and our bodies can still work we just take a little longer to get to the finish line :hugs:


----------



## missyt

ipen44 said:


> Anyone else bleed like a geyser after a clomid cycle???? TMI I am sure, but good grief--this is for the birds.

I definately did! I never was one to have heavy periods before but clomid screwed me all up. Like I said previously, I had horrible cramps and a super heavy period on top of that.


----------



## missyt

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

OMG!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!!!!!!!! Another inspirational story!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ipen44

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

Yay!! Encouraging news for a Saturday with AF in the house! Congratulations!


----------



## ipen44

missyt said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else bleed like a geyser after a clomid cycle???? TMI I am sure, but good grief--this is for the birds.
> 
> I definately did! I never was one to have heavy periods before but clomid screwed me all up. Like I said previously, I had horrible cramps and a super heavy period on top of that.Click to expand...

Thanks Missy. I am going on day 3 of this. I mean dripping on the floor! I have always had heavy periods, but this is for the birds. DH asked if I wanted him to call to doctor and see if it is normal, but I doubt they would associate the 2. They don't even think the cramps are related. I will just try to rest and hope things slow down soon. Super glad there is no clomid this month!


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

That is wonderful news!!! :happydance: And after reading your blog, I couldn't be happier for you! xxx


----------



## Ashinagai2012

Oh no...so sorry to read that ipen...I just started my 1st clomid cycle yesterday. Not sure what to expect really :-(


----------



## HappyAuntie

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!! Butterfly I am sitting here sobbing!! :cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9: I am SOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, things got even crazier after my last post. We went in to the clinic Friday morning to get our blood drawn for the necessary pre-IVF labs, and we had them go ahead and do an ultrasound and E2 on me just in case DH and I decided to go ahead with an IUI this cycle. We sat down with our nurse for a menopur tutorial (I haven't used it before and it's part of my IVF protocol), and she had some news for us - she'd learned that if we were comfortable accepting the risk that I might not be immune to rubella and chicken pox, we COULD go ahead and start IVF now if we wanted to. :wacko: The full story is in my journal, but the gist of it is that official policy is that you can't start until the labs are done because they'd have to cancel the cycle mid-way if the HIV or hepatitis tests were positive (they're required to by the gov't.) But given that we are confident those won't be a problem for us, the clinic agreed to let us start now. On top of that, we know I'm immune to chicken pox (because I had a bad case when I was 9 or 10), and we know my rubella immunity status was good within the last few years so we're willing to bet that it's still good now. 

After deliberating all day yesterday, we decided to go ahead and do IVF now. I started the injections this morning. :thumbup: We'd both gotten ourselves so geared up for it this week that, now that we once again had the option to start now, we didn't want to sit around another 4 weeks and get ourselves all worked up for it again - we just want to get it over with now.


----------



## heavenly

HappyAuntie said:


> After deliberating all day yesterday, we decided to go ahead and do IVF now. I started the injections this morning. :thumbup: We'd both gotten ourselves so geared up for it this week that, now that we once again had the option to start now, we didn't want to sit around another 4 weeks and get ourselves all worked up for it again - we just want to get it over with now.

So pleased for you!!! Wishing you loads of luck and :dust:! x


----------



## Butterfly67

HA, thanks so much, I'm still thinking AF will show :haha:

That is great that you have started the IVF today :happydance::happydance: - like you say you are bound to be fine for those tests so at least you don't have to sit around and wait and stress yourselves. I am so excited for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all enojoying your weekend and having a lazy Sunday :hugs:

Ipen I hope the bleeding slows soon for you as it totally sucks to suffer like that and everything crossed that next cycle is your BFP cycle:hugs:\

HA woohoo to starting your stimms and getting underway with IVF this month, I know all those tests are a real pain and shows you have a great Dr to find a way around all the red tape so you can start now. I am praying for you honey that this is the last cycle you have to endure and then you join me in the fat club :hugs:

Butterfly I am with you on it taking time for your fab news to sink in, for the first few weeks of pregnancy I was convinced I would suffer a MC again and my happiness would end. In the beginning you will get all sorts of niggles, cramps and pains and you will be convinced that you are about to bleed but don't worry this is normal as your body changes and your hormones are surging. Just enoy as much as you can and sleep when your body tells you it is exhausted:hugs:

AFM had a PJ day yesterday and didn't leave the house, it was bliss. Pottered about the house doing some baby stuff and then was online to my friends on skype. DH's parents got online to me and to be honest made me so upset again. Basically I am not close at all to them as have only met them 4 times briefly as we live in different countries and to be honest we have very different views on manners etc. Well anyway yesterday they did not even bother to ask how DH and I were it was straight to the point of baby and everything about them and her again pushing for me to stay with them when I visit the UK, it really made me feel like an incubator and I hated it. Tried to explain to DH but he got on the defensive and told me I have to stay with them. I am so upset that it is seriously making me think of cancelling my trip home and staying here for Ramadan which will be no fun with a newborn. I simply don't feel comfortable staying with them and do not know anyone apart from them in the area so would be so isolated. Why do families have to be difficult :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Carole I think your DH is completely wrong but wonder if he is just afraid to stand up to his parents. Stick to your guns, it is not fair on you and you are the most important. I have to admit I would not stay for Ramadan either :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: butterfly and sending you lots of :dust: for stickyness

HA...roller coaster isn't the word :hugs: I'm glad you're going forward with the IVF and I truly hope this will be for your much deserved sticky baby :hugs:

Dwrgi...good luck on your journey too...hoping this is it for you too :dust:

Purple...damn other women :grr: I have a student for lunch on Wednesday's and the preggo three staff always sit at the same table. Even being pregnant makes me want to tell them to shut up or change the subject as all they do is moan and I have often said shut up you don't realise how lucky you are :grr: big :hugs:

Missy...how're you doing sweet?

FM..hope you're enjoying hubby weekend :hugs:

All the new ladies...sorry if the witch is still here :grr: and :dust: to you all

Carole...seriously..YOU are an adult and they should treat you as one. You and Zara will still be getting to know each other and I say that if they want to spend that time with you..they need to make plans for them to travel to you. His parents or not...I'd never dream of going somewhere that I wasn't comfortable with a baby or no baby. Tell hubby it's not happening and there's no discussion. Would he spend the time at your parents on his own with Zara???

AFM...5 more sleeps till another scan...still not believing :shrug:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, things got even crazier after my last post. We went in to the clinic Friday morning to get our blood drawn for the necessary pre-IVF labs, and we had them go ahead and do an ultrasound and E2 on me just in case DH and I decided to go ahead with an IUI this cycle. We sat down with our nurse for a menopur tutorial (I haven't used it before and it's part of my IVF protocol), and she had some news for us - she'd learned that if we were comfortable accepting the risk that I might not be immune to rubella and chicken pox, we COULD go ahead and start IVF now if we wanted to. :wacko: The full story is in my journal, but the gist of it is that official policy is that you can't start until the labs are done because they'd have to cancel the cycle mid-way if the HIV or hepatitis tests were positive (they're required to by the gov't.) But given that we are confident those won't be a problem for us, the clinic agreed to let us start now. On top of that, we know I'm immune to chicken pox (because I had a bad case when I was 9 or 10), and we know my rubella immunity status was good within the last few years so we're willing to bet that it's still good now.
> 
> After deliberating all day yesterday, we decided to go ahead and do IVF now. I started the injections this morning. :thumbup: We'd both gotten ourselves so geared up for it this week that, now that we once again had the option to start now, we didn't want to sit around another 4 weeks and get ourselves all worked up for it again - we just want to get it over with now.

HA-I think this is really brilliant news. Waiting and worrying is the worst thing about IVF and now that you will have started, you will feel so much more in control! Brilliant!! Grow follies grow!!! How much menopur are you on every day? Do they test you for your E2 with each scan too?

Good luck to you hun, and let's bring that :bfp: on!!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Never-brilliant that Oopsie clearly wants to stay! Can't wait to hear how you get on at the scan! Big :hugs: to you hun! xxx

Carole-I completely agree with Never and Butterfly, your DH is completely out of order and he needs to be a man and fess up to his parents. I wonder if they KNOW that he will not stand up to them and are going at you instead with all the guilt? How dare they? Tell DH it is non-negotiable, they can travel to see you whilst you stay in London, and that is THE END OF IT! Bloody cheek! 

Don't let it upset you, they're clearly bullies that are used to having their own way. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> HA-I think this is really brilliant news. Waiting and worrying is the worst thing about IVF and now that you will have started, you will feel so much more in control! Brilliant!! Grow follies grow!!! How much menopur are you on every day? Do they test you for your E2 with each scan too?
> 
> Good luck to you hun, and let's bring that :bfp: on!!
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

My protocol is 225iu follistim in the morning, and 75iu follistim plus 150iu (2 vials) menopur in the evening. They'll check my follies, E2 and LH every day beginning Wednesday (cd7), and I'll probably start the ganirelix that day, too. 

My nurse also went over the trigger shot instructions with us on Friday - for my IUIs we used ovidrel which is a pre-mixed sub-cutaneous syringe, but for IVF it will be an intra-muscular shot that has to go in my bum. When she pulled out the needle for it I thought my eyes were going to pop out of my head - it was enormous!! :shock: She saw my reaction and quickly reassured me that the giant needle is for mixing the diluent and the powder, NOT for sticking in my bum - the bum needle is MUCH smaller!!! :thumbup: She then had me stand up so she could teach DH how to inject it, and he was clearly uncomfortable with it... in our first IUI cycle he tried doing one of my follistim injections just to see if he could, and he did NOT take it well - he got pretty freaked out about sticking me. Well, with this IM injection in the bum, there is no way I can do that one to myself... so my amazing nurse, seeing his reaction, asked exactly where we live... she then said, depending on what time of day my trigger shot winds up needing to be done, that she would come to the house and give it to me herself because she only lives 20 min away. :shock: :shock: :shock: Can you believe that??!!! My nurse is amazing!! :cloud9:

Carole, I am so sorry you're still getting pressure from the in-laws about visiting them. My view on in-law matters has always been that if my DH has a problem with my parents, then _I_ have a problem with my parents and it is _my_ job to set things right. I think your DH needs to propose some sort of compromise, because clearly his parents are not going to let up. It's his job to do so, because love for him is the one thing you and your in-laws have in common. And a compromise really is in everyone's best interests, because you are all family now and Zara binds you all together forever - you will always be her mother, and they will always be her grandparents. But his parents aren't going to understand that until _he _understands that. If your DH wants harmony in his life, then he needs to step up to the plate and lead you all to a solution here.


----------



## missyt

Butterfly, I just realized you had a blog! Duh!

Carol, I never feel comfortable when I visit my in-laws. One of them always has something stupid to say or they bring up DH's ex. Its not their baby and they really need to backoff. I really hope that you can avoid them and save yourself some stress.

AFM, not much going on. I'm on CD8 so I told DH he better be ready for lots of BDing. I'm trying to figured out a healthy lunch to make. I'm to the point where I could eat just veggies. But I always have to throw a little meat in for DH.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :)

I missed yesterday here, and then I popped on now and OMG - Butterfly - I am soooooooo happy for you!! omgomgomg - this is just brilliant perfect wonderful happy amazing fantabulous (it's a new word) news. huge congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin:




carole - this is a horrible situation to be in!. how old will Zara be when you have tp travel. can your DH and Inlaws understand that you need to be comfortable and will have a very small baby in tow, so people need to make concessions for you!! I hope this gets resolved!

ipen - ohh - sounds horrid, I hope the bleeding stops soon xxxx

HA - ohhh - maybe this is all a sign, a surprise "go" for IVF, a nurse who will help with the injections - It's meant to be.Go go go for that BPF!! :hugs:


Dwrgi - when are you starting your stimms?? Im ready and waiting to cheer you on!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Never - Im so happy for you hun, Im quietly stalking and sending :dust: your way and waiting for news. big :hugs:


Omm and Pad - big :hugs: just because - I hope you ladies are doing ok?


and huge :hugs: to everyone else including (but not limited to) Missy, Twinkle, FM, Heavenly, anorak, Nikki, LadyH, Northstar, skye, lava and everyone Ive missed (sorry)


afm - no news really, brody is all nicely healed and bounced back to his normal naughty self :awww: and my DH brought himself a bottle of Zinc tablets today, because he's read they are good for men preconception :thumbup: (with absolutely no promting or mention from me!!) I am just so happy about Butterfly I have nothing else to add :cloud9:


----------



## ipen44

Good Afternoon All,

Things finally slowed down for me and I am looking forward to my clomidless cycle. I have monitored for LH surge before starting treatments and did get them so hopefully all is well. I wonder if any of these annoying side effects linger beyond one cycle.

Good luck on the IVF. I will have to watch your progress so that I know what to expect if I go that route.

:happydance: Loving all the :bfp:s in the 35+ group!

Wishing a happy week, excellent :sex:, healthy :spermy:, and :dust: to all.

Amy


----------



## Butterfly67

ipenn I hope you get a better cycle this month without the clomid and things settle down a bit. FX for you :thumbup:

Purple, thank you so much, am still on :cloud9: myself lol :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - I actually had a little cry for you, Im so happy!! I was trying to tell DH about you, and the tears just came :D congratulations again. Have you told your partner yet??


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Butterfly - I actually had a little cry for you, Im so happy!! I was trying to tell DH about you, and the tears just came :D congratulations again. Have you told your partner yet??

Aw thanks honey :cry::hugs::hugs: Yes he is very pleased too - hopefully I'll pop down to see him tomorrow for a celebratory meal :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

you both deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

What a WEEKEND - Butterfly I am still whooping for you!

Ipenn - hope all calms down for you and you get a natural this cycle

Purple - glad Brody is feeling better :hugs:wow and OH big up, I wish mine would!! Apparently I all obsessed when I should be NTNP

Carol - stand your ground, you know what is best :kiss:

Never - I am a stalker yes, sending :hugs: your way

HA - OH will get over it and get used to sticking it in your arse :rofl: (sorry all british humour)

Have a great week all. hugs to a not mentioned :dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Lady H said:


> HA - OH will get over it and get used to sticking it in your arse :rofl: (sorry all british humour)

You know, when I wrote that post the first thing that I typed was that DH was freaked out at the thought of sticking it to me in the bum... I went back and reworded it! :haha::haha: I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a filthy mind!! :rofl:


----------



## Pennyb

Congratulations Butterfly :)


----------



## purplelou

HappyAuntie said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> HA - OH will get over it and get used to sticking it in your arse :rofl: (sorry all british humour)
> 
> You know, when I wrote that post the first thing that I typed was that DH was freaked out at the thought of sticking it to me in the bum... I went back and reworded it! :haha::haha: I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a filthy mind!! :rofl:Click to expand...



:haha::haha::haha:

In all seriousness, If I lived close to you, Id offer to do the injection for you. (I do them all the time in work and honestly, although the needles apear long, they are super sharp and can be done fast!)


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly67 said:


> Dearest ladies, sorry for not responding to any other posts but I am in a bit of a state of shock. I got this this morning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331359

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Thats wonderful news Butterfly!!! Gives me & the others hope...


----------



## LilSluz

ipen44 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's Friday goes well :hugs:
> 
> afm - I know Im going to sound like a complete bitch, but I just found out someone in work is pregnant :cry: I am happy for her, but just feel so sad for me (iykwim) I found myself being grateful that she is someone who I don't really have much to do with in a normal day (works in admin away from clinical things) Im evil I know, but today Im going to wallow in self pity!! (and have a wine tonight!)
> 
> Purple--there is a girl in our group who is pregnant and site in the next cubicle. people stop all day to talk about the pregnancy. sometimes they go on and on about women over 35 (she is 25) trying to have babies and how awful it is that they waited so long :cry:. i have thought about asking to move, but the girl herself is so sweet, i would never make things awkward for her. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ipen, that's HORRIBLE! People have no right to judge anyone at anytime for anything. You never know what others have been through in life. We all do the best we can with the hand we were dealt. I can't imagine having to hear something like that! argh!

Just know that we are all in the same boat & we are all pulling for you -


----------



## LilSluz

Can I ask you guys something? I like a little wine here & there. Do you all completely abstain from alcohol from O to AF? 

Gosh, it's hard enough waiting 2.5 wks & its been over a year of trying, so sometimes I just feel guilty having a couple glasses of wine (2 or 3 tops). But other times I just feel like if its "strong" & meant to be, then 2 glasses of wine aren't going to do anything? Espec. interested to see what people in other countries do/feel/told...


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz said:


> Can I ask you guys something? I like a little wine here & there. Do you all completely abstain from alcohol from O to AF?
> 
> Gosh, it's hard enough waiting 2.5 wks & its been over a year of trying, so sometimes I just feel guilty having a couple glasses of wine (2 or 3 tops). But other times I just feel like if its "strong" & meant to be, then 2 glasses of wine aren't going to do anything? Espec. interested to see what people in other countries do/feel/told...

I have to admit at the start that I didn't have any alcohol at all. Then I went to no alcohol in the TWW. Then this last month when i had just given up :dohh: I'm afraid to say I went to see a friend the days after O and we drank a couple of bottles in 2 days between us and then this last 10 days I have probably had half a dozen drinks before I got the bfp :blush:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> Can I ask you guys something? I like a little wine here & there. Do you all completely abstain from alcohol from O to AF?
> 
> Gosh, it's hard enough waiting 2.5 wks & its been over a year of trying, so sometimes I just feel guilty having a couple glasses of wine (2 or 3 tops). But other times I just feel like if its "strong" & meant to be, then 2 glasses of wine aren't going to do anything? Espec. interested to see what people in other countries do/feel/told...

I do not abstain. Granted, all I ever drink is about a glass of wine/week, but on occasion (like this past Friday!) I give myself permission to get a little loopy. :drunk: The baby doesn't get a drop of blood from you until a few weeks in, so don't sweat it. Here's the way I see it - if having an occasional glass of wine every now and then were so bad for your baby, there would never be any healthy babies born in France! Half of all pregnancies in the US are unplanned, so their mothers have no idea they're pregnant in the tww... and their babies are just fine. IMO, the US is such a litigious society that drs have to tell everyone to abstain completely because they know not everyone is responsible enough to know what "in moderation" means. The other thing I've learned is that you can do EVERYTHING "right" and still miscarry anyway... the very vast majority of 1st tri losses are caused by random chromosomal errors (anywhere from 75-90%, depending on who you read), and a glass of wine does not cause a chromosomal error.

Have a glass with dinner tonight and enjoy yourself. :wine:


----------



## ipen44

LilSluz said:


> Can I ask you guys something? I like a little wine here & there. Do you all completely abstain from alcohol from O to AF?
> 
> Gosh, it's hard enough waiting 2.5 wks & its been over a year of trying, so sometimes I just feel guilty having a couple glasses of wine (2 or 3 tops). But other times I just feel like if its "strong" & meant to be, then 2 glasses of wine aren't going to do anything? Espec. interested to see what people in other countries do/feel/told...

Well, I am not in another country, but I will chime in. I am sure that the vast majority of women do not abstain in any type of activity between EVERY ovulation and AF and things typically turn out fine. I know we are in a higher risk group, but I tend to agree that if the DNA is the embryo is sound, the fetus will develop. The one thing that can make a big difference is actually taking folic acic. That is really shown to help in neural tube development which happens in the 2ww or soon after. Other than that, I think the other is additional stress we heap upon ourselves. That being said--I am so paranoid, that I avoid all controversial 2ww activities at least for now.


----------



## drsquid

i had a drink the night before my iui. but nothing until i got af 2 wks later. im drinking periodically until my next iui which should be about a week or so from now. then not drinking until i know either way on that round. caffeine im at 200mg a day and staying there.. dunno bout the gym again. working out now but the femara is making me sleepy and the hcg knocked me out last time too..


----------



## Dwrgi

I've tried everything-giving up alcohol completely (nightmare), and then no alcohol in 2WW, and stillno success, so I do drink. I find all this soooo stressful that it helps me to unwind. I also know that the FS at the clinic I use actually says it's fine to have a glass of wine during stimming, etc., although I know this is quite unorthodox. Everybody says that you should give alcohol up during treatment so that you know that you did everything that you could, but IDK, I don't think one glass would harm anybody or anything. 

I guess it's your call! 

HA-oooh no, Mrs!!!! More tea vicar!! You did make me laugh! :happdance:
Seriously, though, how are you getting on with the meds? All ok? In the UK, most clinics (Skye's ARGC does) don't test for E2 but I wish they did. Why isn't this a universal thing? Big :hugs: to you! xx

Butterfly-how are you feeling, lovely?? Still so excited for you! :flower:

Love to everybody!!

AFM-I have just gone through my stash of ICSI drugs, and on top of the usual suprecur and menopur, I also have testo(sterone) patches which I'm supposed to rub onto my arm from CD21 of the cycle before treatment. It's supposed to help with those who've had low response (I assume I won't develop a hairy chest and go out looking for fights, or a cheap sh&g!!! :haha:). Also progyvena (sp?) to help with womb lining, although my endometrium was fine last time. Hmmm, intriguing. 

Have a great week guys! Come on with the :bfp:!


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

I don't drink but I do like Diet Coke and chocolate, so trying not to have too much of that, but it's difficult, especially in the 2WW! :wacko:


AF hasn't shown up yet, I am convinced it will today. I am on CD26 and 13DPO, will be testing with a FRER tomorrow.

:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Butterfly - just popping in to say Yay!!!!!! Congratulations on your fantastic news! xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls-more articles for you! I honestly can vouch that I am NOT a Daily Mail reader, but I was told about this. Especially of interest to those with male factor infertility!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...rough-scientists-grow-sperm-outside-body.html


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> HA-oooh no, Mrs!!!! More tea vicar!! You did make me laugh! :happdance:
> Seriously, though, how are you getting on with the meds? All ok? In the UK, most clinics (Skye's ARGC does) don't test for E2 but I wish they did. Why isn't this a universal thing? Big :hugs: to you! xx

So far, so good. :thumbup: Today is day 3 of stims. We're going out tonight, though, so I'm going to have to do tonight's shots in a public restroom somewhere - I hate that. The Super Bowl is being played here next weekend, and DH wants to go downtown for all the festivities. He's taking the afternoon off so we can go get in on the excitement. Plus, tonight's concert is the Village People! If dancing to YMCA isn't a good IVF stress reliever, I don't know what is! :happydance:




heavenly said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I don't drink but I do like Diet Coke and chocolate, so trying not to have too much of that, but it's difficult, especially in the 2WW! :wacko:

I can't give up the Diet Coke. I've tried, but it keeps calling me back.... I switched to the caffeine free and I only drink one/day, but it's like crack - I can't quit it!


----------



## missyt

Purple, good to hear Brody is back to normal and yay! for DH buying zinc.

HA, DH had to put the shot in my behind. It wasn't that bad. I think I got more nervous during the build up. Its best to lay down on your stomach and try to think of something else so you can relax. I just talked away about my day at work and told him not to tell me when he was going to do it and before I knew it, it was over. 

Lil, I really don't know if drinking makes a difference or not. I have a problem stopping at one glass so I decided to not do it for a while and see what happens. My friend's SIL drank all through her IVF cycle and still got pregnant and delivered a baby. You just never know.

AFM, started doing OPKs yesterday. I'm expecting O around Friday.


----------



## purplelou

I am not a big drinker, but Ill have a wine if a I fancy it now, at the beginning I didn't drink at all and I don't feel it's made much difference tbh, Im sure we all people who concieved in a drunken bout of passion and went on to deliver a healthy baby :)
I also love diet cola!! I am sticking to the caffiene free version also and tend to have it with my dinner in the evening. when you think about how long you are on ths journey for...if you gave up everything, you'd be so completely deprived!!

omg - HA - The Village people???? yay!!

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/smiliegirl2007/ymca.gif 
that's going to be so much fun!


Dwrgi - that sounds like a lot of meds!! but it will be worth it in the end I am sure! :hugs:


big loves to everyone! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how's everyone's monday?


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple you got a Village People smiley :haha::haha::rofl:

Yes, HA that does sound like good fun. I have never seen the superbowl but it does get a bit of press over here :thumbup:

Drwgi that article is interesting, wonder how long it will take them :thumbup:

Missy, hope you are getting ready for the BDing then :thumbup:

Twinkle - thanks :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> I also love diet cola!! I am sticking to the caffiene free version also and tend to have it with my dinner in the evening. when you think about how long you are on ths journey for...if you gave up everything, you'd be so completely deprived!!
> big loves to everyone! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how's everyone's monday?

It's a loooooooooooooooooooong day. Hoping that AF doesn't turn up!!

I don't know why I am getting my hopes up....I'm 46 for flippin sake, what are the odds??? More chance of me winning America's Next Top Model. :brat:

Apologies, losing the plot a bit here. :blush:


----------



## purplelou

heavenly said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> I also love diet cola!! I am sticking to the caffiene free version also and tend to have it with my dinner in the evening. when you think about how long you are on ths journey for...if you gave up everything, you'd be so completely deprived!!
> big loves to everyone! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how's everyone's monday?
> 
> It's a loooooooooooooooooooong day. Hoping that AF doesn't turn up!!
> 
> I don't know why I am getting my hopes up....I'm 46 for flippin sake, what are the odds??? More chance of me winning America's Next Top Model. :brat:
> 
> Apologies, losing the plot a bit here. :blush:Click to expand...

I hope AF stays away for you!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - who knew!? there is a smiley for every occasion! :D
how are you doing today?? is the news sinking in??


----------



## purplelou

**TMI alert**
see this is yucky, but I know you ladies will appreciate it - Ive been drinking grapefruit juice every day and today Ive had EWCM - it's the first time ever!!!! (and not even a glimpse of John taylor :haha: ) I am ever so excited! (how dull must my life be to be excited over mucous? :wacko: )


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, go for it purple :sex: - I never tried the grapefruit juice (yuk) but I heard good things about it.

Am feeling fine thanks, is sinking in, am no just trying to stay laid back. Que sera sera and all that :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> **TMI alert**
> see this is yucky, but I know you ladies will appreciate it - Ive been drinking grapefruit juice every day and today Ive had EWCM - it's the first time ever!!!! (and not even a glimpse of John taylor :haha: ) I am ever so excited! (how dull must my life be to be excited over mucous? :wacko: )

Excellent news! :thumbup: I love grapefruit juice.


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh I do love Grapefruit juice. Does pink grapefruit work too as I have that in the fridge?

Heavenly you are SO patient not testing yet!

Hope you all had a good Monday, mine was busy but I only thought about ttc four times in the working day which is a miracle! :wacko:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: to you all


----------



## Pennyb

Hi ladies

CD1 for me, I am going to have a go at charting for the first time, I also have a CB thingy so going all out this month fingers crossed :)


----------



## purplelou

ladyH - it's the pink kind that I am drinking - it's yummy!


----------



## heavenly

Lady H said:


> Heavenly you are SO patient not testing yet!
> 
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: to you all

I just want to put off disappointment as much as I can! lol 




Pennyb said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> CD1 for me, I am going to have a go at charting for the first time, I also have a CB thingy so going all out this month fingers crossed :)

I have a CBFM, it is very helpful!! x


----------



## Lady H

Heavenly you are right - I vow not to test this cycle until at least 14 DPO hopefully later if I can hold on! At least I can get the POAS urge covered with OPK's this month as the are new for me!!


----------



## purplelou

Penny - Im using a cbfm too. so far it seems to be working :thumbup: of course Im temping too in case I do something wrong with it :haha:


----------



## purplelou

ladyH and heavenly - I always want to test, but then I think of the dissappointment so it stops me for a few days.


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-way to go, you, on your EWCM! That is brilliant and a harbinger of YOUR month! Go girl! :flower:

HA-good luck with the restroom jabbing! It will be worth it when you get to bop to the Village People!! Have a great night, hun, good to get away from TTC for a while! :hugs:

Butterfly-I like your attitude, try to enjoy it too!!! When are you off to sunnier climes? Good luck and take really good care of yourself.... Will be thinking of you and please do try to keep in touch with us all! :hugs::hugs:

Lady H-four times is, indeed, a miracle! :thumbup:

Love to you all, 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ipen44

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> HA-oooh no, Mrs!!!! More tea vicar!! You did make me laugh! :happdance:
> Seriously, though, how are you getting on with the meds? All ok? In the UK, most clinics (Skye's ARGC does) don't test for E2 but I wish they did. Why isn't this a universal thing? Big :hugs: to you! xx
> 
> So far, so good. :thumbup: Today is day 3 of stims. We're going out tonight, though, so I'm going to have to do tonight's shots in a public restroom somewhere - I hate that. The Super Bowl is being played here next weekend, and DH wants to go downtown for all the festivities. He's taking the afternoon off so we can go get in on the excitement. Plus, tonight's concert is the Village People! If dancing to YMCA isn't a good IVF stress reliever, I don't know what is! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I don't drink but I do like Diet Coke and chocolate, so trying not to have too much of that, but it's difficult, especially in the 2WW! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't give up the Diet Coke. I've tried, but it keeps calling me back.... I switched to the caffeine free and I only drink one/day, but it's like crack - I can't quit it!Click to expand...

Hey, another Hoosier. Enjoy the Super Bowl. I am doing to stay out of the crowd :coffee:


----------



## ipen44

Ah Monday down. It is all downhill from here.

I am going to have to try grape fruit juice. I used to have lots of CM in my 20s before I even knew it meant anything! Now, I have some, but on my first clomid round, it was back to the 20s level. Since I am not doing clomid this round--maybe I should do it. Wonder if CM matters as much if you are bypassing the cervix anyways??? :shrug:

Had our one hour telephone counseling session for donor sperm. Now we can move on and get everything done that we need to for the cycle. The counselor actually had some good points and now I feel more comfortable that DH is totally on board :thumbup:

Good luck ovulators :sex: your little :bunny: (that's tails) off.


----------



## LilSluz

Purple, CM is a GREAT thing! Now DH's swimmers can "survive" sooo much longer! I went off Clomid just b/c of that reason - CM dried up/nonexistent so back to au naturale... It's very hard to time it perfectlt w/o CM. SO glad gf juice worked!

Butterfly - how interesting/funny that you abstained all that time from drinking, then drank like a fish & got BFP?! Maybe b/c you gave up, let your guard down & didn't stress over it? That seems to be a common theme I keep hearing from people who have been at it for years...

HappyAunti & ipen - so great to know that chromosomal issues can't be altered by things like wine. Learned a lot fo new things today!

Penny - I'm in 2nd month of charting & its taught me a LOT already. Once you get used to it, you'll actually prob find it very interesting!

Thanks to everyone who commented about having wine during 2ww! I would read "other" sites where the women were like "well, if you can't give up alcohol (or substitute caffeine, etc) then you don't deserve to have a baby..."?! Seriously? Are these people even human? that made me feel like - wow, maybe I don't deserve it... maybe I'm not "normal" or "something is wrong w/me". People can really suck sometimes.

I think the way to go - and what I'm learning from everyone here - is its ok in moderation & don't stress - about ANYTHING. I know, that's really hard in our positions...

(Although I might have to try Butterfly's approach one of these days if nothing else works - ;-) )

Thanks again & good luck! I find out tomorrow if I ovulated this past month... had a glass of wine over it... ;)


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah lilsluz it is weird how I really didn't bother this cycle at all. Who knows if it was the relaxed approach, good timing or the accumulation of all the vits I and oh had taken previously! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls! Morning to you all!

I like the non-stress attitude on here at the moment! Let's stick with it girls!!

As for the EWCM issue, Preseed lubricant is an excellent equivalent if your supply has dried up and gone, so to speak. You can buy it on Amazon and use it as a general lubricant but it helps the sperm survive so well worth a try. :thumbup:

HA-how did the jabbing in the toilets go? Did you enjoy the Village People??

BUtterfly-how are you feeling hun? When do you leave for the sun?? :hugs:

Love to everybody!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi hon I leave on Friday :happydance: feeling good. Have telephone call with doc today :thumbup:

This last month I had the end of a tube of conceive plus left so I stuck a big dollop in a soft cup and shoved that straight in after dtd :thumbup:


----------



## heavenly

Well, 14DPO and I got a BFN today, which wasn't a surprise.

Still no AF though, I am on CD27, perhaps the Clomid has mucked up my cycle. So, doesn't look hopeful but we shall see!!

Hope you lovely ladies are all well. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry about the BFN heavenly but a 14 day LP is good isn't it? :flower:


----------



## heavenly

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry about the BFN heavenly but a 14 day LP is good isn't it? :flower:

I have no idea! :blush: I'll take your word for it!


----------



## purplelou

:hugs: heavenly - sorry bout the bfn :(

Butterfly - Im so envious of the sunshine you will be getting - I am not keen on the cold brrrr. :cold: I wonder if the concieve plus helped with your bfp?? I brought some last month but havent really tried it yet.
If I don't get the chance before you go - have a safe :plane: and a wonderful trip :icecream:

big smooches and loves to everyone, how is Tuesday treating you all??


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Hi girls! Morning to you all!
> 
> I like the non-stress attitude on here at the moment! Let's stick with it girls!!
> 
> As for the EWCM issue, Preseed lubricant is an excellent equivalent if your supply has dried up and gone, so to speak. You can buy it on Amazon and use it as a general lubricant but it helps the sperm survive so well worth a try. :thumbup:
> 
> HA-how did the jabbing in the toilets go? Did you enjoy the Village People??
> 
> BUtterfly-how are you feeling hun? When do you leave for the sun?? :hugs:
> 
> Love to everybody!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the preseed tip! I heard of it but thought it was for something else. Thats great to know in case I have to go back on Clomid. :|


----------



## LilSluz

@Heavenly - Sorry about the BFN :(


----------



## missyt

Purple, yay for the grapefruit juice. Maybe I'll put some grapefruits in my smoothies or make a grapefruit smoothie. It can't hurt!

Dwrgi, I use Preseed too. DH loves it but I think he uses a little too much sometimes. Whatever works!

Heavenly, I'm sorry about AF. Boo! Hiss!

Butterfly, how are you feeling? One of my friends conceived when she had a drunken weekend. Her and her husband were starting to go downhill and she said she had to drink in order to DTD with him. LOL.

AFM, I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet but the line is getting darker. I think its coming up. DH wanted to DTD this morning in the bathroom while I was getting ready for work. So what if I was a little bit late this morning?


----------



## heavenly

missyt said:


> Heavenly, I'm sorry about AF. Boo! Hiss!
> 
> AFM, I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet but the line is getting darker. I think its coming up. DH wanted to DTD this morning in the bathroom while I was getting ready for work. So what if I was a little bit late this morning?

No AF yet but a big fat BFN!!

Nice start to the day for you? :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL for sure a nice start to the day missy :haha:

:rofl: about your friend having to drink! Am feeling fine thanks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - I am so impressed with you and DH even contemplating dtd before work !!! I am NOT a morning person and neither is DH - good start to our morning though :)

Dwrgi - I agree, the non stress attitude is very nice! :)


----------



## Lady H

Hi All, is it only Tuesday still?! :dohh:

Heavenly - fx for you, I hate that BFN, guts you properly, but not over until...fat lady...etc :hugs:

I have Preseed and am on the Pink Grapefruit (yay Purple), can you be too wet...???!!! :blush:

Quick question - when should I start on the OPK's? How many days from AF day 1?? Finding it hard to temp as I'm not sleeping well, so struggling after about 3am to have a 3 hour run of sleep and to test around the same time. Didn't even try temping this am as saw every hour from 3.30! :sleep:

Sending :dust: to you all and glue to Butterfly! :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Heavenly, sorry, that's what I meant. BFN, AF, they both SUCK!!!

Lady H, I've heard to start OPK right after your period. I've also heard to start on CD9. I also heard to do 2 a day about 12 hours apart. If this is your first time with OPK, I'd probably start right after your period stops. I think the cheapies are the best if you want to do it twice a day. This time I'm doing it twice a day.


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Quick question - when should I start on the OPK's? How many days from AF day 1?? Finding it hard to temp as I'm not sleeping well, so struggling after about 3am to have a 3 hour run of sleep and to test around the same time. Didn't even try temping this am as saw every hour from 3.30! :sleep:


Lady H - I don't sleep very well either - up all diff times. But, I would temp anyway. Alot of times it won't be that far off & it can be very valuable info. as you are suppd to see big swing down on O-Day & then shoot up day after (so swings are usually large enough even if off a little in temps). 

As for OPKs, there is a lot of differing info. out there. Most important question would probably be: How long is your cycle typically? If cycle is erratic then I'd side on 2 OPK/day testing. If long cycles, you may want to stick w/ 1/day for now b/c you'll be testing a long time (I did on Day 28 cycle before last). If regular, you may want to just stick to Day 9 - Day20 (?) & go from there. I had probs w/certain internet cheapies but they work for others, so you can always start there & if nothing, switch to $$$ kind.

I've been through 9-10 months of hell w/OPKs & my cycle can vary (never a positive until last 2 mos & only "normal" O-Day was just this month - Day 18), so perhaps some of my suffering can help you! :wacko: :winkwink:


----------



## ipen44

Lady H said:


> Hi All, is it only Tuesday still?! :dohh:
> 
> Heavenly - fx for you, I hate that BFN, guts you properly, but not over until...fat lady...etc :hugs:
> 
> I have Preseed and am on the Pink Grapefruit (yay Purple), can you be too wet...???!!! :blush:
> 
> Quick question - when should I start on the OPK's? How many days from AF day 1?? Finding it hard to temp as I'm not sleeping well, so struggling after about 3am to have a 3 hour run of sleep and to test around the same time. Didn't even try temping this am as saw every hour from 3.30! :sleep:
> 
> Sending :dust: to you all and glue to Butterfly! :hugs:


For me the LH surge is about 48 hours after lots of watery CM. This is true both on and off clomid. When I started my clomid, they wanted me to start testing at CD 7. That made me nuts as I do not ovulate until CD 17 and got a little panicked when it didn't work so early. I did find that it was necessary to test twice per day as my LH surge is only 12 hours and easily missed. I will start testing CD 12 this month.

Also, on the temping--I have been temping for only 1 month, but not adhere to all of the "rules". I just check it every am when I take my first pee : ). I have a noticeable pattern. I find as long as you do the same thing everyday if you can, you can still see a pattern.


----------



## ipen44

heavenly said:


> Well, 14DPO and I got a BFN today, which wasn't a surprise.
> 
> Still no AF though, I am on CD27, perhaps the Clomid has mucked up my cycle. So, doesn't look hopeful but we shall see!!
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are all well. xx

Hang in there. AF bites, but if she is going to show it is nicer if she has the decency to do so on time!


----------



## purplelou

LadyH - I would say any fluid that helps the little spermies is good! :D


----------



## heavenly

Still no AF and no AF pains either. I am on CD28 and 15DPO, all very peculiar. Must be the Clomid!!


----------



## purplelou

very strange Heavenly, of course I know nothing about clomid etc :wacko: so maybe that;s normal?? do you know that's defintely when you Ov'd - do you get triggered or something with clomid (sorry Im so nosy!) I just wondered if maybe your dates could be out by a couple of days...would that make a difference??


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> very strange Heavenly, of course I know nothing about clomid etc :wacko: so maybe that;s normal?? do you know that's defintely when you Ov'd - do you get triggered or something with clomid (sorry Im so nosy!) I just wondered if maybe your dates could be out by a couple of days...would that make a difference??

I took the Clomid pills from CD2-CD6. I ov'd on CD13/14, and my cycle is usually around 24/25 days, but it does vary a little. I am on CD28 now. Just have to wait!!


----------



## Asryellah

OMG OMG OMG!!!!:happydance::happydance: Butterfly!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
What WONDERFUL news you got here!!!! :cloud9::hug: oh my oh my...
I was hoping so much (as of course I did think about you ladies during my vacation :boat:) that there would be a :bfp: when I get back, and yes there was!!!! So great news, I'm so happy for you Butterfly :cloud9:

So ladies, thats what we all need now - lets follow her with bfps of our own huh?!:thumbup:
Sorry for all of you who had the :witch: show up :hugs::hugs: There was so many pages that I cannot remember everyone and all news there was so I'm sending you all lots of love and :dust: 
purple, Brody looks soooo precious :flower:

as for myself, we did have a great sunshiny, relaxing vacation in canary islands :cloud9: wish could've stayed there longer..:shipw: I totally ate too much:munch: and gained 3 kg's :blush: so i need to get back on track now!!!!! I thought I had o'ed mon-tue but it seems its happening now, and I'm sooooo tired from travelling that I dunno if we are up to it..:shrug: if not, I hope the ones from monday are still alive...
ps. OH finally did it :kiss:!!!!!!!!!!! I took his SA to the clinic the day we left for our trip. Prob get the results later this week :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks so much Asryellah! :hugs::hugs:

Glad you had a lovely holiday too and managed to get the SA sorted :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

welcome back Asry! glad you had a lovely holiday :thumbup: and yay for the SA being done! and thank you, I think Brody is very cute (and also super naughty again now! :winkwink: )

what a long day it's been today! and soooo cold!:cold:

anyway - 

HA I am dying to know how the village people were! :happydance: and how are the meds treating you?

Dwrgi - its nearly Ov time again, do you start meds to stop your cycle or what happens next??

Butterfly are you now in sunny climes?? (or is next Friday you leave? I forget) :wacko:

heavenly, sorry for being nosy earlier, I am so interested in all this stuff!

northstar - was it you who tried soy before, I can't remember. Ive been doing some research into this. it sounds interesting.

Missy - how are things with you? and how is your little SS??

Twinkle - hope you are ok, haven't seen you for a bit :hugs:

LadyH - the pink grapefruit is yummy isn't it!

ipen - the temping thing is very interesting isn't it!? I was amazed when I started, to find it actually works!!

big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all you ladies and OMM, Pad, Lava, Carole, Skye and Never, Nikki, Titi, and anyone else Ive forgotten (sorry!)


afm - nothing much new to report, awaiting ov at the moment and trying to dtd every other day and keeping fingers (and toes and eyes :wacko: crossed!)


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Congratulations Butterfly! That's wonderful! H&H 9! :baby: :haha:

Good luck to all my girls this cycle. I'm praying for a BFP for as many of us as possible.

I know I haven't been around much...I've been limiting my time on websites right now to not stress myself out. I have been following via email notifications though for the most part, so I think I have been keeping up. :coffee:

Because you all are my girls, and you know that I'm a long-timer here on this TTC 1st 35+ forum, I want to post this to you all first, before I ventured anywhere else on BnB. I'm doing spoiler tags, so I hope you understand-I don't want to clutter up this board-they gave me this today at the doctors. Happy to answer any questions here, but again, I'll go into more detail on another forum.

Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6804529717_800f9c2103.jpg
6w3 on Flickr


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - I am new to this thread... I have been on another thread for a while - but because of my age (39 and turning 40 in May) I think I need to join this one! We have been TTC for 10 years (off and on)... Have tried many different things (except for IVF), and have 1 adopted daughter (3 yrs old). I have unexplained infertility.... My naturopathic doctor thinks I may have the same problem that my sister had - an autoimmune problem where my body has elevated NK cells that destroy the embryo... I have never had a miscarriage either but have regular cycles and ovulate. Is anyone out there similar? Baby dust to all !!!


----------



## Asryellah

Nikki, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's amazing news, I'm so happy for you! :hug: I do remember stalking your temps few weeks back and noticing them being up :thumbup::winkwink:
This is so great news and brings us all hope!! I hope you have H&H 9 months :cloud9:
:yipee:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Nikki, that is wonderful!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee: congratulations!! :D


----------



## purplelou

Hi Dashka :hi:
and welcome to the thread :) I hope your stay here is short and sweet. I have never had (or intend to at this point) had any testing done (only because we have decided it's not for us) so I can't say I have similar problems to you, but Im sure some of the ladies will be able to relate/advise. however - we are all aiming for the same thing, so good luck!

also I know on the LTTTC board I have read (because Im nosy) about NK cells and autoimmune problems, so you might find extra information there too x


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls! :flower:

How are you all?

Nikki-I think this is a scan of an embryo, but I really am not sure as I have so little experience of this!!! But, if it is, then a HUGE congratulations to you! Don't feel that you have to be coy, as we all want to share each other's successes as much as we want to support the low points too. But, am sending you huge congratulations and well done you! Keep us informed of what's happening with you and how you are. Big :thumbup: :hugs:

Butterfly-have a great trip and make sure that you take very good care of yourself, and like I said, absolutely NO heavy lifting at all! Big :hugs: to you hun!

Hi Dashka, and welcome. There are lots that doctors can do to counteract elevated NK cells, so I am sure that you can find support for your problem. Have you had immunology tests done or are you speculating? My clinic in S Wales does immunology testing-in total they come to about £1800 wacko:) but tend to send people to see Dr Gorky in London for a detailed analysis of the results (this costs about £150-£200). But, like Purple says, root around and see if you can find some threads on this-I know that Agate on fertilityfriends.co.uk is good on immunology issues. Good luck to you! :hugs:

Purple-I really hope that this month is your month for catching that eggy!! So, good luck with the :sex:!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Asry-welcome back and good luck with your cycle this month! :hugs:

HA-how are you getting on with your injections? How did it go in the restrooms t'other night? I was thinking of you! Any side effects? Remember what Skye used to say about 60g of protein a day and at least two litres of water. Anyway, grow follies grow! I'm rooting for you! :hugs::hugs:

Hia Missy! How are you hun? Are you coming up to ov too? Good luck with it and I hope you catch your eggy too!! Lots of love, Ax

Hello everybody!! Too many to mention, but you all know who you are! :hugs::hugs:

AFM-huge dollop of EWCM this morning (and no JT!!), but cannot do anything about it as we have to use contraception! I am on CD13 and on CD21 I start the norethisterone (Feb 10th) (this is to prevent my period so that it starts when it suits the clinic-grr), finish this on Feb 23rd, report to the clinic when my period starts, and then we start stimming, with egg collection booked for week beginning March 12th. I have a sachet of testo gel this time, which I'm supposed to rub on my upper arm, and this is supposed to encourage follicle growth for 'low responders'! I can hardly wait! 

Incidentally, I am sure she won't mind if I tell you, but some of you may remember JoCR. She just got a BFP on her first IUI! I am so delighted for her. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love to you all,
Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - that's lovely news about Jo, thank you!
and I supervised someone rubbing testosterone gel on their arms the other day - I know - weird!! (it was for a different reason than fertility) shame about the ewcm and it going to waste ! (JT must have had a lasting effect!!) I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!


----------



## heavenly

Af finally turned up this morning! So I will go with a 29 day cycle next month, will be much better for my blood pressure and save me a fortune on tests! Which means I could be OVing on Valentines Day...:cloud9:...and won't be testing til 2 March.

Love and :dust: to you all. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Nikki Leigh - OMG is that what I think it is as well as an actual :bfp:?? Is it :oneofeach: ???? :happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee: That is brilliant news, i am so pleased for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Please do tell a few details, I am sure you will give the girls encouragement :flower:

Great news about JoCR :happydance::happydance:

dashka welcome :flower:

heavenly sorry about AF but 29 days is a good cycle so fingers crossed for next time :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, bummer about the EWCM wastage :dohh::hugs:

:hi: hi to everyone, am in a rush to get my bags repacked as they are overweight and head to my sisters in an hour :dohh:


----------



## purplelou

Heavenly - Bah!! to AF. :hugs: but yay!! for a new (lucky!) cycle :)

butterfly - have a fab trip, relax lots and enjoy yourself :hugs: and Ohhh I just looked at the Nikki's pic again - I wonder if you are right! (although I have no real clue how to read those things 

Nikki - come and give us some details !!


----------



## Neversaynever

Nikki...:wohoo: looks like there are two...are you around 7 weeks?

:hi: to all

XxX


----------



## LilSluz

Nikki - WOW - Congratulations!!! I was thinking the same thing - are those TWO in there? 

Dashka - Welcome to 1st TTC >35 forum! If we don't quite understand your unique issues, we can still sympathize & offer support. A lot of us have been at it for a very long time, although you might have us on 10 years? :-(. I have O probs, but since I have started seeing naturopath (also) & doing acup. 1 month ago, I actually O'd on a "normal" CD18 (1/25) - Yay! (confirmed now). Don't know if acup regulated me/broiught it on, but... it's an awfully big coincidence...

Butterfly - go relax & take it easy, now. Hope you get some warm sunshine wherever you are going!

Heavenly, sorry :witch:, but the bright side is... Valentines day? Would make for a great story! ;-)

:dust: to all & BRING ON those :bfp:'s!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :flower: The last several days have been crazy busy, so I've been reading but haven't had a chance to post in a while....

Nikki, I am SOOOOO happy for you!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thank you so much for letting us know. I was just thinking about you and a couple of the other thread founders the other day and wondering how you were getting on. Were you doing any treatments, or is this all your own work? I can't remember.... Please don't be a stranger - keep us posted! And if you feel up to it, don't forget there is a graduates thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over.html

Heavenly, I'm glad AF finally showed... well, not glad for the obvious reasons, but glad because I know it was making you crazy! 

Welcome to Dashka - I'm glad you found us! 

Asry, welcome back from your vacation - sounds like you had a fabulous time! (Here's where I need a tropical drink smiley again!) 

I so love grapefruit... I used to have half a grapefruit for breakfast every few days (sprinkled with a packet of splenda, because it's too sour without it) but now I'm not supposed to have it anymore - it interacts with my anti-anxiety drug! :sad: Good news is that it actually increases the body's absorption of the drug, so if I'm having a particularly anxious day, I can eat some grapefruit (or drink some juice, but I go for the fruit instead) and it literally helps calm me down now! :haha: So I still have grapefruit every now and then, but just as a special treat now instead of a regular thing. 

LadyH, about when to start OPKs - it really depends on if your cycles are regular or not. My cycles are almost always 28 days (sometimes 27 or 29, but that's close enough to be called regular) so I always know roughly what week I should be ovulating (since, in most women, AF starts roughly 14 days after your LH surge)... so when I was using OPKs I would just count backward from when AF was due and start using the OPKs a few days before the expected surge, around CD9 or 10. Generally, just follow the instructions on the box. Different brands are meant to be used at different times of the day, so just make sure you're doing what YOUR box says to do. 

Butterfly, how did the call with your dr go? When does he want to see you?

AFM, things are going fine so far. :thumbup: Not too uncomfortable yet, though I can definitely feel lots of activity going on in my pelvis. Today is day 5 of stims, and I had my first follie check yesterday - I have one at 15, two at 10, two at 7, 3 at 6 and two at 5 - my nurse said I'm exactly where I need to be at this point. :thumbup: That made me feel good, but then when she called later in the day with my instructions for last night's stims, my doubt crept in because the dr increased my stims from 225iu twice/day to 300 twice/day, so of course my brain started crazy talking to me that the dr thinks my ovaries aren't responding well enough and sh*t like that. I tried to counter those thoughts by telling myself no, nurse said I'm exactly where I need to be, and maybe this means he sees he can push me a little harder. Idk. :shrug: That follie at 15 is a little worrisome just because there's a big gap in size between it and the 10s - dr had said in the past that my ovaries like to form lead follies early - but I know the ganirelix will prevent me from ovulating, so I'm guessing they're going to let that one get overripe and aim for the others instead. Still looking at trigger on Tuesday and retrieval on Thursday, but as you all know that could change in an instant. :wacko:

I also started acupuncture yesterday! There is a clinic right next to my fertility clinic that only does reproductive acupuncture, and they work hand-in-hand in terms of scheduling during IVF cycles - so the acupuncture clinic will make sure I get in for a session immediately prior to transfer, even if transfer winds up happening on a weekend. :thumbup: I hadn't had acupuncture before, but we figured if we're doing IVF, we want to throw everything we have into it so that we don't have to second-guess the decision later... if this cycle doesn't work, I don't want to leave myself open to thinking that if only I'd done acupuncture it might have worked, ykwim? The acupuncture dude (I don't even know what to call him - the practitioner, I guess? acupuncturist?) specializes in infertility because of his parents' struggle - they adopted him from Colombia, and his younger sister was the first IVF baby born in Missouri. I thought that was interesting. 

Village People was awesome!!! :happydance: And OMG that VP smiley was the greatest!! The American Indian guy has been eating well all these years, but fortunately he keeps his shirt on these days. :haha: We had a blast. And the crowds weren't bad at all... but from watching on tv, they are now - I'm really glad we went downtown Monday and not now.... I had to do my shots that night in the dressing room of a downtown department store - I figured there wouldn't be a line there, like there would be at all of the restrooms. It went fine - I've had to do them in public restrooms before, but with the addition of Menopur for this cycle (which requires mixing right before you inject it) I need some place to set things down, which isn't always available in a public stall. 

Dwrgi, thanks for the reminder about the protein and water. I have been trying to increase both, but I didn't remember what the goal amounts were. No way have I been eating THAT much protein, but I can definitely increase it from here on out (as I eat my cheese snack with 5g right now). I usually drink a lot throughout the day anyway (even though I haven't sung anywhere in two years, that's one habit from my opera days I've kept up), so 2L is no problem. 

That's all for now - I have a lunch meeting in about 40 min so I need to get off BnB! Have a great day, ladies. xoxo


----------



## purplelou

HappyAuntie said:


> Village People was awesome!!! :happydance: And OMG that VP smiley was the greatest!! *The American Indian guy has been eating well all these years,* but fortunately he keeps his shirt on these days.

OMG - I just snorted tea out of my nose when I read that!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


and Just for you HA - here you go.....

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l109/anniecatt/special%20days/smiley_villagepeople.gif


----------



## purplelou

In all seriousness it sounds like all the meds so far are having the exact effect they should... so Yay!! I am rooting for you HA!!


----------



## purplelou

<begin selfish post> 

I work in a doctors surgery, and Ive resigned myself to the fact that one of the admin girls is pregnant, but I really don't have much to do with her since her job is nothing to do with mine and she's soooo quiet and doesn't really mix with anyone much at work so I can cope with that.
today New trainee doctors arrived, and one of them is 22 weeks pregnant with her second child. her placement is for 6 months and they spend a lot of time with us... and this morning she decided to sit in with me to observe my job.... *sigh* I feel like I need chocolate now!

</selfish post>


----------



## missyt

Nikki, is congratulations in order? Is that 2? OMG. So happy for you! You have to give us the details!

Welcome, Dash! This is a great group of girls and very supportive!

Purple, it looks like we are in sync. I just to a positive OPK this morning. Oh, and I don't blame you for almost losing it. Its really hard being around young, preggos.

Asry, so glad you are back and DH went for his SA.

Butterfly, have a great trip!

Dwrgi, sounds like you are ready to start. I'm sending positive vibes your way. To heck with this low responder crap. Its just another label to stick on women to make them feel bad about themselves. Its not you, its the medication.

Heavenly, what a perfect time to ovulate, Valentine's Day!

HA, don't worry yourself on upping the meds. The same happened with me and its quite common. I know a girl that is 24 with PCOS that did IVF at the same clinic and they did the same with her. I think its pretty standard. I'm also so happy you are doing acupuncture.

Hello to anyone I missed. A lot of catching up to do.

AFM, got a positive OPK this morning. DH better be ready when I get home.


----------



## heavenly

HappyAuntie said:


> I also started acupuncture yesterday! There is a clinic right next to my fertility clinic that only does reproductive acupuncture, and they work hand-in-hand in terms of scheduling during IVF cycles - so the acupuncture clinic will make sure I get in for a session immediately prior to transfer, even if transfer winds up happening on a weekend. :thumbup: I hadn't had acupuncture before, but we figured if we're doing IVF, we want to throw everything we have into it so that we don't have to second-guess the decision later... if this cycle doesn't work, I don't want to leave myself open to thinking that if only I'd done acupuncture it might have worked, ykwim? The acupuncture dude (I don't even know what to call him - the practitioner, I guess? acupuncturist?) specializes in infertility because of his parents' struggle - they adopted him from Colombia, and his younger sister was the first IVF baby born in Missouri. I thought that was interesting.

Keep us posted re acupuncture, I have been thinking about it. I have enquired near me and there is a lady that does fertility acupuncture and its £35 per session which I think is really reasonable. I completely understand that you want to feel you have done all you can.


----------



## drsquid

nikki's us- looks like a nice fetal pole and a yolk sac, not two.. sorry =)


----------



## dashka

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies!! I am so glad to join! :hugs:

We have tried IUI's and Clomid in the past (mind you that was 7 years ago) and I've done so many natural protocols too.. I am a registered holistic nutritionist (although currently not practicing)... so I don't think it's in me to go the IVF route... I am taking baby aspirin right now (just incase there is a chance I have the clotting factor thingy) and was on DHEA for 9 months last year and that was hard for me... It's just not right for me to take the meds..I know some people may think I'm crazy and stupid for time wasted ...but I just think that if it's going to happen it has to be outside of IVF.

I haven't been diagnosed with the immune NK cells problem - the test would cost me $3000 US to co-ordinate with Dr. Beer's centre in US.. I am in Canada.
We spent so much many on our international adoption and at least there was something wonderful at the end of it (our daughter!)... I saw what my sister went through and don't know if I have the guts to go through IVF ...

I've been seeing a Naturopathic Doctor again for the last year and have been doing acupuncture...although I can't say it's done anything to make my cycles longer.... I generally have a 24-25 day cycle and ovulate on Day 12 - with a 12 day luteal phase. 

I really admire what all you ladies are doing - and the guts you have... I think after 10 years and all the failed IUIs in the past I just don't want to be dissapointed if I go to all the trouble of taking meds... etc. again.

So I'm thinking of changing careers and if it happens it happens! 
Good luck to everyone!!
:flower::thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Congrats Nikki!


----------



## Lady H

Hi All, Friday tomorrow :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Nikki Leigh - huge congratulations h&h 9 :happydance:

dashka - welcome to the best thread on bnb! I'm 40 in June so right with you

Asryellah - glad you had a great holiday. Glad you got SA sorted, my hubby has still not even registered with a GP... :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Dwrgi - everything crossed for you to have more great eggs than Easter! :winkwink:

heavenly - sorry you got :witch:, but onto the next cycle :hugs::hugs: Surely Valentines day has to be a good sign? :flower:

HA - thanks for the OPK advice. My cycles were a regular 26/27 days until this month when I went 33 :dohh: Will start testing end of the week.

Purple - there is no such thing as a selfish post on here, vent away sweetie! :hugs:

missyt - :dust::sex::dust:

Hello to Butterfly (have a good hol), neversaynever (fx), lilsluz, drsquid and all the other wonderful ladies on here who keep a crazy lady a little more sane!:wacko:

AFM just gearing up for OV next week. Trying to keep cool :coolio:

:dust: all over the place for you all.


----------



## purplelou

Thank you Drsquid - I seem to remember this is your field of expertise (Ultrasounds etc) that's helpful because I wasn't really sure what I was looking at! :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Big hugs, Lou. :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the advice, Missy. This is why I love BnB - there's always someone who's been there before and can calm my fears! :hugs: Enjoy tonight. :winkwink: 

Heavenly, my acupuncture is about twice that ($95/session), so that's a steal! 

And Dash, there is no need to defend any decision on here - you are not crazy for not wanting to do IVF, you are smart for knowing what is right for you. The most important thing each one of us can do is decide for herself (with her OH) what is the right thing to do _for her_, and that's a different answer for each one of us... just because a technology exists doesn't mean one has to use it or should feel pressured to. There are _lots _of ways to build a family. :hugs: What are you considering switching careers to?


----------



## LilSluz

heavenly said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> I also started acupuncture yesterday! There is a clinic right next to my fertility clinic that only does reproductive acupuncture, and they work hand-in-hand in terms of scheduling during IVF cycles - so the acupuncture clinic will make sure I get in for a session immediately prior to transfer, even if transfer winds up happening on a weekend. :thumbup: I hadn't had acupuncture before, but we figured if we're doing IVF, we want to throw everything we have into it so that we don't have to second-guess the decision later... if this cycle doesn't work, I don't want to leave myself open to thinking that if only I'd done acupuncture it might have worked, ykwim? The acupuncture dude (I don't even know what to call him - the practitioner, I guess? acupuncturist?) specializes in infertility because of his parents' struggle - they adopted him from Colombia, and his younger sister was the first IVF baby born in Missouri. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> Keep us posted re acupuncture, I have been thinking about it. I have enquired near me and there is a lady that does fertility acupuncture and its £35 per session which I think is really reasonable. I completely understand that you want to feel you have done all you can.Click to expand...

Just thought I'd share my recent research into acup to give you a little hope:

A team of doctors from the University of Maryland and the University of Amsterdam have published a report in the British Medical Journal, claiming that acupuncture could increase IVF success rates by as much as 65 per cent. 

...Taking all the information from the studies, the team concluded that women who had acupuncture in conjunction with IVF were 65 per cent more likely to have a successful embryo transfer, compared to those that had no treatment or were given fake acupuncture. 

Acupuncture is believed to increase blood flow to the uterus as well as stimulating the neurotransmitters that trigger production of gonadotrophin-releasing hormones, controlling women's ovulation, which is why it may be potentially helpful to women undergoing IVF treatment. It has been used in Chinese medicine to regulate fertility for hundreds of years. The cost of acupuncture treatments is around £50 per session, as compared to the £4,000 to £6,000 cost of one IVF cycle. This means that it is potentially cost effective to introduce acupuncture alongside IVF. 

(I pay about $70-$80/session here in Florida) 

To read more:

https://www.ivf.net/ivf/acupuncture-may-increase-ivf-success-rates-o3223.html


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> I also started acupuncture yesterday! There is a clinic right next to my fertility clinic that only does reproductive acupuncture, and they work hand-in-hand in terms of scheduling during IVF cycles - so the acupuncture clinic will make sure I get in for a session immediately prior to transfer, even if transfer winds up happening on a weekend. :thumbup: I hadn't had acupuncture before, but we figured if we're doing IVF, we want to throw everything we have into it so that we don't have to second-guess the decision later... if this cycle doesn't work, I don't want to leave myself open to thinking that if only I'd done acupuncture it might have worked, ykwim? The acupuncture dude (I don't even know what to call him - the practitioner, I guess? acupuncturist?) specializes in infertility because of his parents' struggle - they adopted him from Colombia, and his younger sister was the first IVF baby born in Missouri. I thought that was interesting.
> 
> Keep us posted re acupuncture, I have been thinking about it. I have enquired near me and there is a lady that does fertility acupuncture and its £35 per session which I think is really reasonable. I completely understand that you want to feel you have done all you can.Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought I'd share my recent research into acup to give you a little hope:
> 
> A team of doctors from the University of Maryland and the University of Amsterdam have published a report in the British Medical Journal, claiming that acupuncture could increase IVF success rates by as much as 65 per cent.
> 
> ...Taking all the information from the studies, the team concluded that women who had acupuncture in conjunction with IVF were 65 per cent more likely to have a successful embryo transfer, compared to those that had no treatment or were given fake acupuncture.
> 
> Acupuncture is believed to increase blood flow to the uterus as well as stimulating the neurotransmitters that trigger production of gonadotrophin-releasing hormones, controlling women's ovulation, which is why it may be potentially helpful to women undergoing IVF treatment. It has been used in Chinese medicine to regulate fertility for hundreds of years. The cost of acupuncture treatments is around £50 per session, as compared to the £4,000 to £6,000 cost of one IVF cycle. This means that it is potentially cost effective to introduce acupuncture alongside IVF.
> 
> (I pay about $70-$80/session here in Florida)
> 
> To read more:
> 
> https://www.ivf.net/ivf/acupuncture-may-increase-ivf-success-rates-o3223.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks for the info! My RE and my acupuncturist actually did a study several years ago and presented it to ASRM (American Society of Reproductive Medicine) that showed similar results. But when they broke it down by age group, in the 35+ group it showed no statistical difference in IVF outcome... still, I figure it couldn't hurt. :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

I think it might be worth mentioning that my insurance company actually covers 32 acupuncture sessions/year for specific issues like back pain, inflammation, etc. (but acupuncturist can give you an extra needle or 2 in addition). Other than the 6 back surgeries I had in 2010, I didn't use it again til this past month - my 1-year mark of "trying".

But, the take-away is that I don't think that a major company like BlueCross/BlueShield would cover something that was just a fad, right? I would think there would have to be some serious double-blind studies before they even considered covering it...?

It may not be for everyone, but just something to "chew on" in case you are at your wits end w/fertility &/or are going thru IVF... :shrug:


----------



## LilSluz

Happy Auntie - I didn't know the +35 thing :-( - but that's only 1 study anyway right? :winkwink:

But, I agree w/you. Whats a little extra $ when you are going for the IVF - it can't hurt! 

Let us know how you do!


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> <begin selfish post>
> 
> I work in a doctors surgery, and Ive resigned myself to the fact that one of the admin girls is pregnant, but I really don't have much to do with her since her job is nothing to do with mine and she's soooo quiet and doesn't really mix with anyone much at work so I can cope with that.
> today New trainee doctors arrived, and one of them is 22 weeks pregnant with her second child. her placement is for 6 months and they spend a lot of time with us... and this morning she decided to sit in with me to observe my job.... *sigh* I feel like I need chocolate now!
> 
> </selfish post>

That's rough, Purple :-( Chocolate would definitely be in order! :hugs: :-({|= 

If you want the bright side, it could always be worse, though, right? At least you're not working for OB - yikes! A nurse at my OB has been trying 4 yrs now - babies coming in & babies going out & all the pregos complaining about morning sickness. I'd luv to barf every morning! :sick: ;-)


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> I think it might be worth mentioning that my insurance company actually covers 32 acupuncture sessions/year for specific issues like back pain, inflammation, etc. (but acupuncturist can give you an extra needle or 2 in addition). Other than the 6 back surgeries I had in 2010, I didn't use it again til this past month - my 1-year mark of "trying".
> 
> *But, the take-away is that I don't think that a major company like BlueCross/BlueShield would cover something that was just a fad, right? *I would think there would have to be some serious double-blind studies before they even considered covering it...?
> 
> It may not be for everyone, but just something to "chew on" in case you are at your wits end w/fertility &/or are going thru IVF... :shrug:

Yes! I use that logic all the time! When it comes to what they will and won't pay for, there really are reasons behind it. That said, though, my insurance covers acup for certain diagnoses but not for infertility.... I think there just hasn't been enough data on it yet to prove its infertility benefits beyond all doubt, and that a lot of the studies have been inconclusive. But I've never seen one study that found it has negative consequences. I think it qualifies as an FSA expense on our insurance, but even maxing out our FSA contributions (as we do almost every year and we certainly did this year), the entire balance gets used up on one round of IVF, so the acup is strictly out-of-pocket for us. :shrug: Whatev... in the grand scheme of IVF expenses it only adds a tiny percent to the grand total, so I'm good with it. :thumbup:


----------



## ipen44

Hi Everybody. 

Tomorrow is Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also, I was just informed that I got a new job yesterday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This place is raining :bfp:. I feel like we should all get together and rub your bellies. I am about to start doing OPKs for this cycle. I should get the results from my blood work tomorrow so we can officially chose our :spermy: donor. I hope my work travel schedule does not wreak havoc on my options this cycle.


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> I think it might be worth mentioning that my insurance company actually covers 32 acupuncture sessions/year for specific issues like back pain, inflammation, etc. (but acupuncturist can give you an extra needle or 2 in addition). Other than the 6 back surgeries I had in 2010, I didn't use it again til this past month - my 1-year mark of "trying".
> 
> *But, the take-away is that I don't think that a major company like BlueCross/BlueShield would cover something that was just a fad, right? *I would think there would have to be some serious double-blind studies before they even considered covering it...?
> 
> It may not be for everyone, but just something to "chew on" in case you are at your wits end w/fertility &/or are going thru IVF... :shrug:
> 
> Yes! I use that logic all the time! When it comes to what they will and won't pay for, there really are reasons behind it. That said, though, my insurance covers acup for certain diagnoses but not for infertility.... I think there just hasn't been enough data on it yet to prove its infertility benefits beyond all doubt, and that a lot of the studies have been inconclusive. But I've never seen one study that found it has negative consequences. I think it qualifies as an FSA expense on our insurance, but even maxing out our FSA contributions (as we do almost every year and we certainly did this year), the entire balance gets used up on one round of IVF, so the acup is strictly out-of-pocket for us. :shrug: Whatev... in the grand scheme of IVF expenses it only adds a tiny percent to the grand total, so I'm good with it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wait, "FSA" & "BCBS acup", do you work for... U.S. too? How cool would that be if we both worked for same employer! ;-)


----------



## LilSluz

ipen44 said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also, I was just informed that I got a new job yesterday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This place is raining :bfp:. I feel like we should all get together and rub your bellies. I am about to start doing OPKs for this cycle. I should get the results from my blood work tomorrow so we can officially chose our :spermy: donor. I hope my work travel schedule does not wreak havoc on my options this cycle.

TGIF! Congrats on the new job ipen! Good luck w/choosing the donor - does Brad Pitt donate by any chance??? just wondering... :haha:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Thanks for all the well wishes. Yes, I guess that's a fetal pole and a sac, NOT two, LOL. I'm very early, 6+4, so prayers and good thoughts are appreciated, as we don't know what will happen. I don't want any rumors to be spread that Nikki's having multis or a two piece seed, LOL. :haha:

So deets--
In short, I started in late August with a acupuncturist who specialized in women's fertility and hormone issues. Since I am hypothyroid, and I strongly suspected that my hormones were a big part of my inability to conceive, I decided to get my body healthier before we went for more assertive procedures (and my DH was a pretty reluctant initially on more assertive procedures anyway). So I finally started to BBT on my acupuncturist's rec, and we started a three-month program of weekly acupuncture, Chinese herbs, and massage therapy after my acu sessions. She also strongly recommended I work with a naturalpath in ther office because she felt it made her TCM work more effectively. I will say this was not "super duper expensive" when compared to assertive methods but not inexpensive either, but I decided to go for it. Naturalpath did blood tests galore, and found my adrenals, vitamin D, sex hormones, and obviously thyroid to not be in the best shape/low. She set me on a course of supplements to addresses these issues (adrenal meds, changed my thyroid med, got me on dessicated ovarian sups, Himalayan salt sole in the mornings, compounded progesterone, etc), as well as dietary changes--especially increasing my cholesterol and investing in high quality fish oil and coconut, flax oils. My acupuncturist wanted me to stay away from all things cold.
 
So anyhoo, I could see from my BBT that my temps were getting better and better each month. My pulse was getting better, etc. but still not where my acupuncturist would like it. My acupuncturist had felt previously that my body's resources were so low that she was concerned that even with assertive treatment I might not be able to hold onto a pg.

In December, I got sick with two colds back to back, and I could see from my BBT that my body was trying to OV, but it couldn't because of the colds. DH and I had sex very few times that month, and I figured it wasn't likely this cycle. It turned out that we DTD 4 and 5 days before I ended up OV, so I KNEW we were pretty much out for that cycle. Suffice it to say, the end of my normal LP came and went, and my temps stayed higher than they'd ever been. And that's that.

So I am in whole agreement with those who are on an acupuncture path, especially pairing it with complementary services. I know everyone's not spiritual here, but I believe that God led me to this more holistic path because it was the best solution for ME. I am still in acupuncture and massage until at least through the 1st trimester. And my nataurapath modified my supplements, but I still take some of them. I was one of the more unusual cases my acupuncturist had seen (my temps were so low and my pulse so weak), and she didn't think we'd see any real movement for six months--I got PG in three.


----------



## HappyAuntie

ipen44 said:


> Also, I was just informed that I got a new job yesterday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!



LilSluz said:


> Wait, "FSA" & "BCBS acup", do you work for... U.S. too? How cool would that be if we both worked for same employer! ;-)

Nope - I picked up acup from you, because it's easier than typing out the whole word! :haha:


Nikki, I am so happy for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning ladies! How are we all today? Can I just remind everybody:

​It's Friday!!!!
[/COLOR]

:happydance::happydance::haha::laugh2::hi::dance::munch::muaha::bike::rofl::yipee::headspin::drunk::book::coolio::tease::football::beer::wohoo::loopy::lolly::bunny::paper:

(Sorry, it's been a tough week and I can't wait to CHILLAX!! I hope you all have a lovely weekend!) 

HA-I am so glad that you enjoyed the Village People, and so glad that the injection in the restroom went well. I agree with your thoughts about upping your stimms-the drs just want to get the best for you. I also think they might ignore the larger follicle, and aim to get the smaller ones to ripen for the EC around about the same time. I think the ideal size (for ICSI certainly) is 18-19 mm, I'm sure IVF would be the same. It sounds as if you're doing really well, so good luck with next week's scans and EC!! I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you! Incidentally, do they test your E2?

I drank loads of milk to get my protein because it was so easy to do. I think Skye was lactose intolerant and had to get her protein elsewhere-a milk shake in the morning (I think that a pint of milk actually covers your protein needs but the more protein you can take on board the better), and lots of fish, chicken, beans, etc. You literally cannot face chicken after all of it, but it's worth it! It's also a good idea to go for the acu and I agree with your thinking-you don't want to berate yourself for not trying everything, so I hope that you are finding the needles helpful, and relaxing. 

I've been doing acu for the past year and with four different therapists. Each works in different ways but my current acutherapist has regulated my cycle to bang on 28 days (which it always was until I started messing about with different vits and meds for conception) and I am experiencing EWCM (or was that down to John?). I normally go every two weeks, once before ovulation and once afterwards, although Jackie (acu woman) says it's better to go weekly, but I just can't afford it. I pay £40 per session. I'm going to book a treatment for each week of stimms and for EC. 

Nikki-I am sooooo glad to hear your story and you have brought hope to us all. I really hope that you have a healthy pregnancy and know that you will carry your bb in your arms before you know it! It just shows that 'unexplained' doesn't mean there's nothing wrong-just that conventional medicine hasn't a clue what it could be, without extensive and expensive tests. Thanks for sharing and please let us know how you get on! :flower:

Missy-good luck with the :sex:. I really hope you catch that egg! Thanks for your post-it cheered me up! :thumbup:

Ipenn-good luck with choosing the donor. I wish you every success, :hugs:

Purple-boo baa and hissssss. We are surrounded by pregnant women and it hurts so much, and I know how you are feeling. My OH went to a village association meeting last night and the Chair is pregnant (not literally), and kept banging on about being hormonal and her due date (she already has two little uns under 5). Yawn yawn. My OH privately got quite indignant with her, on my behalf, as he sees the sheer hell that I go through on my bad days, so I thought a big :hugs: to him. I'm so glad I didn't go, I would have walked out. How on earth do we cope with it? By knowing that we WILL get there and that we will know how precious our babies are, because we will have fought so hard for them. Am sending you tons of :hugs: and would suggest a trip to Cadbury's World!! Big :hugs: to you hun, and good luck with the egg catching! xxxx

LilSluz-I'd LOVE to barf every morning too! That made me laugh! :haha:

Dashka, it's completely your decision about which treatment you choose to take-I wish you luck and hope that you hit on the right treatment for you! xxx

LadyH-good luck with ovulation! A few swimmers up there all ready for lift off might be a good idea too, so have a GREAT weekend, nudge nudge wink wink!! :happydance:

Where on earth has Luvmydoggies got to???? And FM, and Never (how did your scan go?? Fingers crossed all going well with Oopsie), Butterfly (remember to slip, slap, slop), hi to Carole, Asry, NS, Twinkle (did you find out what the bleeding was about?), where's Macwooly??? Anyway, big :hugs: to everybody on here, and no doubt at all that I will miss somebody out, but am sending you all positive vibes and best wishes! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Hallo lovely ladies, Ipen - fab news about the job! :thumbup:

This Clomid...don't like what it's done with my AF! :wacko:

I was in really bad pain yesterday and throwing up! And the colour, really really dark, almost brown and very gloopy, very strange!!! I feel so tired and dizzy today, how weird.


Onwards and upwards, taking Clomid from today again (CD2-6), here we go again!

Also have started taking Royal Jelly and am going to set up acupuncture. Also bought Conceive Plus, cost £15 for a small tube! OH's face! "£15!! It had better taste of beer for that money!!" :drunk: Men! :roll:


----------



## LilSluz

Nikki - that's an AWESOME story! Thanks for sharing, as I am taking that route now. Your story gives me hope  

My acup. is finding that I am having/have had a LOT of systemic/constitutional issues, so we're treating everything. I look like a pin cushion when he gets done, but that's fine with me. He can prick me anywhere he wants as long as I get pregnant eventually!


----------



## LilSluz

:shock: OMG OMG OMG! I just realized how that sounded! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

I meant that in the most innocent way possible, just to clarify! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Yeah right! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## purplelou

Ipen - well done on the new job, that's fab news!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - I like your thinking about Cadbury's world!! Im glad you didn't go to that meeting too - it's just awful having pregnant bellies shoved in your face all the time :hugs:

Lilsluz - I agree - i want morning sickness too! lol :sick: Im very glad I don't work for an OB, however I do have to deal with a lot of pregnant ladies and terribly cute babies and the worst part - women who want terminations :( I have to say Im pro choice and it's not my place to judge, but it's a toughie in this situation.


----------



## purplelou

Nikki - I love your story, thank you for sharing :) and again - congratulations!!


----------



## purplelou

HA - the whole acupunture thing is very interesting. I guess it would be hard to do a randomised study though becuase who can say it's acupunture that made a group of women get pregnant, or weather it was just "their time" also in the over 35+ - we all know that pregnancies are harder to achieve. If it does no harm and it makes you feel better then it sounds great!


----------



## purplelou

Heavenly - my eyes almost popped out when I saw the price of concieve plus - however I would warn you a little bit goes a LONG way!


----------



## HappyAuntie

heavenly said:


> This Clomid...don't like what it's done with my AF! :wacko:
> 
> I was in really bad pain yesterday and throwing up! And the colour, really really dark, almost brown and very gloopy, very strange!!! I feel so tired and dizzy today, how weird.

Very strange indeed!! I hope you feel better soon. 





Dwrgi said:


> HA-I am so glad that you enjoyed the Village People, and so glad that the injection in the restroom went well. I agree with your thoughts about upping your stimms-the drs just want to get the best for you. I also think they might ignore the larger follicle, and aim to get the smaller ones to ripen for the EC around about the same time. I think the ideal size (for ICSI certainly) is 18-19 mm, I'm sure IVF would be the same. It sounds as if you're doing really well, so good luck with next week's scans and EC!! I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you! Incidentally, do they test your E2?
> 
> I drank loads of milk to get my protein because it was so easy to do. I think Skye was lactose intolerant and had to get her protein elsewhere-a milk shake in the morning (I think that a pint of milk actually covers your protein needs but the more protein you can take on board the better), and lots of fish, chicken, beans, etc. You literally cannot face chicken after all of it, but it's worth it! It's also a good idea to go for the acu and I agree with your thinking-you don't want to berate yourself for not trying everything, so I hope that you are finding the needles helpful, and relaxing.
> 
> I've been doing acu for the past year and with four different therapists. Each works in different ways but my current acutherapist has regulated my cycle to bang on 28 days (which it always was until I started messing about with different vits and meds for conception) and I am experiencing EWCM (or was that down to John?). I normally go every two weeks, once before ovulation and once afterwards, although Jackie (acu woman) says it's better to go weekly, but I just can't afford it. I pay £40 per session. I'm going to book a treatment for each week of stimms and for EC.

I'm lactose intolerant too, but I just take some lactaid and have at it because I love the stuff. The only thing I just can't do is ice cream or a milkshake on an empty stomach - there is just not enough lactaid in the world for that and I wind up RUNNING for the bathroom within about 15-20 minutes. It's not pretty. :nope: I've been treating myself to a nice big frothy mug of hot chocolate every morning to up my milk intake this week, and we've been eating so many beans that the two of us have become quite "musical" lately! :haha: 

I kind of figured the same thing about that big follie, that they'll just let it get overripe and aim for colecting the others. They are indeed measuring my E2, LH and P4 at every follie check. I just got back from today's check - I'll get to that later....

My acu guy has a standard course of treatment for IVF patients, and it's once/week for 3-4 weeks prior to collection, once immediately prior to transfer, and once about 4-5 days after transfer. I started a little late so I'll only have 2 prior to collection, but I'm sticking to the rest of the plan.

Your advice to Purple re Cadbury World is genius. If it was possible to bathe in Cadbury chocolate, I would do it. I recently discovered a recipe for homemade Crunchies and I can't wait to try it! YUM!

I forgot to thank you for the update on JoCR. Please pass along my congrats to her. :hugs: I read elsewhere that Mac has left BnB. :nope: And NsN had a good scan this morning!! 




LilSluz said:


> :shock: OMG OMG OMG! I just realized how that sounded! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> I meant that in the most innocent way possible, just to clarify! :dohh::haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

missy and LadyH - good luck this cycle ladies. Im keeping everything crossed

:hi: dashka - how are you doing

huge :hugs: for Twinkle - just because xx

Butterfly - how is the sunshine?? its soooooo cold here - you left just at the right time xx

and big loves to everyone Ive not mentioned, Im not even going to attempt to name you all cos I KNOW I'm going to forget someone xxx


afm - well Ov is approaching any day now, cbfm is saying High for the second day, so DH better get his :sex: boots on :hehe:

Im off to stalk Never now :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> :shock: OMG OMG OMG! I just realized how that sounded! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> I meant that in the most innocent way possible, just to clarify! :dohh::haha:

Oooer missus! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## missyt

Yay for all the acup kudos! I have to say it helped with my cycles too. I no longer have sore boobs right before AF.


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - the whole acupunture thing is very interesting. I guess it would be hard to do a randomised study though becuase who can say it's acupunture that made a group of women get pregnant, or weather it was just "their time" also in the over 35+ - we all know that pregnancies are harder to achieve. If it does no harm and it makes you feel better then it sounds great!

That is EXACTLY the problem. Same problem with people on BnB who swear that doing legs up the wall, or toejam root supplements, or wearing a pink tutu on their head during sex is what got them pregnant, just because the one month they did that was the month they got a BFP. Same reason why my RE can't tell us there's 100% no way DH's misshapen sperm caused our mcs - there is no way to design a study for that when there are sooo many variables to take into account. Human reproduction is just amazingly fickle and inefficient, and so much of it is still a mystery.... :shrug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sooo AFM, I had my second follie check this morning and things are going well. :thumbup: That 15 has slowed down and the others have caught up nicely. On the left I have follies at 16, 15, 2 at 13, and 9; on the right they're 16, 13, 2 at 9, and 8. E2 is 519 today, and my nurse says to expect that to rise quickly and significantly now. LH and P4 are both nicely supressed, as they should be. My next check is on Sunday morning. So far I'm still not very uncomfortable - little twinges here and there, but nothing unbearable. My nurse said that will change quickly, too! :haha: My anxiety level has also been nice and low (thanks in no small part to my buspar!), but I'm sure that will change in the tww....

Anyway, all is going well so far! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

HA - sounds like everything is going to plan - yay!!
can I ask, are those measurements in Millimeters?? if so wow, I had no idea that folicle would be so large!


----------



## heavenly

purplelou said:


> afm - well Ov is approaching any day now, cbfm is saying High for the second day, so DH better get his :sex: boots on :hehe:
> 
> Im off to stalk Never now :winkwink:

Kinky boots? Well I never!! :rofl:



HappyAuntie said:


> Sooo AFM, I had my second follie check this morning and things are going well. :thumbup: That 15 has slowed down and the others have caught up nicely. On the left I have follies at 16, 15, 2 at 13, and 9; on the right they're 16, 13, 2 at 9, and 8. E2 is 519 today, and my nurse says to expect that to rise quickly and significantly now. LH and P4 are both nicely supressed, as they should be. My next check is on Sunday morning. So far I'm still not very uncomfortable - little twinges here and there, but nothing unbearable. My nurse said that will change quickly, too! :haha: My anxiety level has also been nice and low (thanks in no small part to my buspar!), but I'm sure that will change in the tww....
> 
> Anyway, all is going well so far! :thumbup:

Glad everything is going well! Good sized follys! x


AFM, still feel pretty rough with AF, very dizzy and tired, I hope it subsides soon. Taking round 2 of Clomid tonight.

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday night, and stay warm!! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, 

Sorry I haven't been contributing very much over the last couple of weeks. I've really been struggling with things. I have been reading when I've felt able to & keeping you all in my thoughts & prayers. 

Yay for our BFP ladies & thanks to those having acupuncture for the interesting information. Big hugs to all those having a tough time at the moment.

I went to see the GP about the mystery mid cycle bleeding - he said it was probably just one of those things & to come back if it happened. Very helpful!!

I've been running (I use the term very loosely!) to try & kick start my weight loss - I've been out for the last 3 days, it's not a pretty sight! 

I've had 2 pregnancy announcements in the last 2 days - one of my best friends who I'm really happy for, an an ex's wife who I've always disliked cause he left me for her - I just want to poke her in the eye!


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - sounds like everything is going to plan - yay!!
> can I ask, are those measurements in Millimeters?? if so wow, I had no idea that folicle would be so large!

Yep, those are in mm. A mature follicle is anything over 17mm. They grow 1-2mm/day, so anything 15mm or bigger at the time of trigger is considered mature. 

I read somewhere that a normal ovary is the size of an almond; during IVF stims they'll each get about as big as an orange. :shock: I have so much padding on my belly already that I don't expect to see much visible bloat, but I fully expect to start feeling it soon....


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: everyone...I am so behind on all the threads due to having my own head up my bum but I am trying to catch up now :wacko:

Congrats Nikki and Butterfly...hoping you've started another bunch of BFP's in here

Sorry about the hag arriving for some of you :grr: and I think it was ipen who has a new job...congrats :flower:

Purple...blah to the co worker but go get :sex: lady :hugs:

HA...I'll go to your journal but those follies are looking great hun and I am glad that you are holding it together...right now :winkwink: :hugs:

Dwrgi...TFIF and please tell Jo that I am so so pleased for her :cloud9:

I know I have missed so many of you...apologies :wacko:

AFM...yes...I had a positive scan this morning and I am still on :cloud9: and thinking that maybe...just maybe this is the one (thanks HA for passing on the news :hugs: )

XxX


----------



## drsquid

happyaunties- i bite my tongue whenever i see that stuff (same with chiropractors etc). but hey, everyone is free to spend their money however they want (though i feel bad when people get taken advantage of, this whole game is expensive enough as it is). i had to stop reading a thread on psychic predictions because i saw far too much.. hey she was right because she was only off by two months and got the sex wrong but other than that it was exactly right.. she knew i had hair =)


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> Ipen - well done on the new job, that's fab news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi - I like your thinking about Cadbury's world!! Im glad you didn't go to that meeting too - it's just awful having pregnant bellies shoved in your face all the time :hugs:
> 
> Lilsluz - I agree - i want morning sickness too! lol :sick: Im very glad I don't work for an OB, however I do have to deal with a lot of pregnant ladies and terribly cute babies and the worst part - women who want terminations :( I have to say Im pro choice and it's not my place to judge, but it's a toughie in this situation.

Oh gosh, I had no idea you have to witness that. That may actually be worse than OB... :(


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> HA - sounds like everything is going to plan - yay!!
> can I ask, are those measurements in Millimeters?? if so wow, I had no idea that folicle would be so large!
> 
> Yep, those are in mm. A mature follicle is anything over 17mm. They grow 1-2mm/day, so anything 15mm or bigger at the time of trigger is considered mature.
> 
> I read somewhere that a normal ovary is the size of an almond; during IVF stims they'll each get about as big as an orange. :shock: I have so much padding on my belly already that I don't expect to see much visible bloat, but I fully expect to start feeling it soon....Click to expand...

An ORANGE? Yikes! I don't know much about follicles, but it sounds like you had really good results - yay! We're pulling for you HA :thumbup:


----------



## Pennyb

Happy Saturday ladies :)

CD6 for me today. CBFM asked me to do my first test today and it is a high so a positive start to the day.

To all you UK ladies hope the snow is not with you, we have been lucky it's very cold but no snow yay!


----------



## Asryellah

LilSluz said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> HA - sounds like everything is going to plan - yay!!
> can I ask, are those measurements in Millimeters?? if so wow, I had no idea that folicle would be so large!
> 
> Yep, those are in mm. A mature follicle is anything over 17mm. They grow 1-2mm/day, so anything 15mm or bigger at the time of trigger is considered mature.
> 
> I read somewhere that a normal ovary is the size of an almond; during IVF stims they'll each get about as big as an orange. :shock: I have so much padding on my belly already that I don't expect to see much visible bloat, but I fully expect to start feeling it soon....Click to expand...
> 
> An ORANGE? Yikes! I don't know much about follicles, but it sounds like you had really good results - yay! We're pulling for you HA :thumbup:Click to expand...

Orange sized ovary..omg! I once had +30mm folly while I was on clomid (and really did feel ovulation!!!). That ones diametre is like this -> -------------- big. 
Have no idea what my ovary was like then :blush:
Everyone have a great weekend!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

saw enormous ovaries on us once.. i think they were each like 15cm.. she apparently was trying to get pregnant and got her hands on stim meds of some sort but was just taking them on her own. major ohss..


----------



## Lady H

Wow sounds dodgy! Taking natural remedies is one thing, taking meds you know nothing about is risky!!


----------



## heavenly

HappyAuntie said:


> I read somewhere that a normal ovary is the size of an almond; during IVF stims they'll each get about as big as an orange. :shock: I have so much padding on my belly already that I don't expect to see much visible bloat, but I fully expect to start feeling it soon....

Holy moly!! Mine was 18mm and I could really feel ovulation!



Neversaynever said:


> AFM...yes...I had a positive scan this morning and I am still on :cloud9: and thinking that maybe...just maybe this is the one (thanks HA for passing on the news :hugs: )
> 
> XxX

Wishing you loads of love and support!! :hugs:



Pennyb said:


> Happy Saturday ladies :)
> 
> CD6 for me today. CBFM asked me to do my first test today and it is a high so a positive start to the day.
> 
> To all you UK ladies hope the snow is not with you, we have been lucky it's very cold but no snow yay!

That is great news!! xx


AFM, no snow down here on the South Coast....yet.

AF not so bad this morning, still felt a bit dizzy though. Anyway, onwards and up with the second round of Clomid!

Have a good day everyone. :hugs:


----------



## dashka

HappyAuntie said:


> Big hugs, Lou. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Missy. This is why I love BnB - there's always someone who's been there before and can calm my fears! :hugs: Enjoy tonight. :winkwink:
> 
> Heavenly, my acupuncture is about twice that ($95/session), so that's a steal!
> 
> And Dash, there is no need to defend any decision on here - you are not crazy for not wanting to do IVF, you are smart for knowing what is right for you. The most important thing each one of us can do is decide for herself (with her OH) what is the right thing to do _for her_, and that's a different answer for each one of us... just because a technology exists doesn't mean one has to use it or should feel pressured to. There are _lots _of ways to build a family. :hugs: What are you considering switching careers to?

thanks so much for that... yes there is a lot of pressure (that I put on myself) and guilt for not going the IVF route... who knows if career thing doesn't happen soon I may give in and try IUI again with different meds. My naturopathic doctor told me this week that Clomid hardly works for anyone and she doesn't know why they use it... 
As for what career change... I am currently in admin sales in TV program distribution industry - but think I may want to move into nutritional supplement sales -(so I can use my nutrition knowledge/passion).

Good luck to you - it's so awesome to have found this group of wonderful ladies!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## dashka

HappyAuntie said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> I think it might be worth mentioning that my insurance company actually covers 32 acupuncture sessions/year for specific issues like back pain, inflammation, etc. (but acupuncturist can give you an extra needle or 2 in addition). Other than the 6 back surgeries I had in 2010, I didn't use it again til this past month - my 1-year mark of "trying".
> 
> *But, the take-away is that I don't think that a major company like BlueCross/BlueShield would cover something that was just a fad, right? *I would think there would have to be some serious double-blind studies before they even considered covering it...?
> 
> It may not be for everyone, but just something to "chew on" in case you are at your wits end w/fertility &/or are going thru IVF... :shrug:
> 
> Yes! I use that logic all the time! When it comes to what they will and won't pay for, there really are reasons behind it. That said, though, my insurance covers acup for certain diagnoses but not for infertility.... I think there just hasn't been enough data on it yet to prove its infertility benefits beyond all doubt, and that a lot of the studies have been inconclusive. But I've never seen one study that found it has negative consequences. I think it qualifies as an FSA expense on our insurance, but even maxing out our FSA contributions (as we do almost every year and we certainly did this year), the entire balance gets used up on one round of IVF, so the acup is strictly out-of-pocket for us. :shrug: Whatev... in the grand scheme of IVF expenses it only adds a tiny percent to the grand total, so I'm good with it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I live in Canada and my work insurance covers a certain amount per year for naturopathic doctor treatments - so she does the acupuncture for me and actually all the receipt says is "Naturopathic treatment- half hour session" -there is no mention of acupuncture (although it would still be covered)...
Don't know if that helps anyone - but it is none of their business what you are going to the Naturopathic doctor for...
My charges $80 CDN/ for half hour treatment - but because she talks to me (and listens more than any MD would) I'm usually there 90 min and she doesn't charge me more!:winkwink:


----------



## Lady H

Hello lovely Ladies!

This thread really is my "home". I've been bored today so read loads and this is where I fit :happydance:

So I've not posted about this before, but whilst checking my CP a few weeks ago I noticed a large bump on it, about the size of my finger tip. I consulted Dr Google (I know) and it seems cysts are common. However as it does worry me on and off I made an appointment to see my GP next Friday. I'm worried though as probably most people would never know they have one. I hope it's fine but feels big to me so best to get checked. Bit worried though!

Feel better for sharing, thanks for listening! :blush:


----------



## drsquid

dashka- sorry but id take your naturopathic docs opinion with an ENORMOUS grain of salt. she likely only sees the people it doesnt work for. i have no problem with alternative medicine (well actually i do, starting with their name even, rarely should it be used instead of traditional medicine, more as an adjunct) but when they start considering their treatments (which are rarely proven in any sort of true scientific way) more effective than evidence based tested treatments, well i have a problem with that. in this case.. so someone may not get pregnant, in the grand scheme of things, who cares. if someone dies of their cancer (ie steve jobs) when they could have been cured, well that sucks. as far as them spending extra time listening to you etc, of course they do, you pay out of pocket, they arent mandated by a government body to see x number of patients, for y amount of money in certain amounts of time etc. in addition particularly in fertility and gyn medicine the overhead is enormous, mostly related to malpractice insurance (something that a "holistic" practitioner likely doesnt carry). when i was an intern my patients LOVED me because i was willing to sit there and let them talk as long as they wanted. did that make me a good doctor, well maybe., but quite frankly the reason i could do it and my other interns couldnt was because i knew i was going into radiology and did not have to develop those sort of time management and quite frankly patient management skills.


----------



## twinkle1975

Lady H - hope it goes ok at the doctors - now step away from Google!!

Just wanted to share with you all how amazing my parents are - having had a bit of a blub on the phone to my Mum yesterday following 2 bfp announcements - she rang today & said they'd been looking online at their local private hospital and had decided that if things didn't happen for us with our NHS FS they'd pay for a cycle of IVF for us!! 

I was speechless with gratitude & then cried - then my Mum cried, then DH came in & told him & he cried! I think my Dad was snuffling in the background too!


----------



## heavenly

twinkle1975 said:


> Lady H - hope it goes ok at the doctors - now step away from Google!!
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all how amazing my parents are - having had a bit of a blub on the phone to my Mum yesterday following 2 bfp announcements - she rang today & said they'd been looking online at their local private hospital and had decided that if things didn't happen for us with our NHS FS they'd pay for a cycle of IVF for us!!
> 
> I was speechless with gratitude & then cried - then my Mum cried, then DH came in & told him & he cried! I think my Dad was snuffling in the background too!

How lovely of them. :hugs:


----------



## Pennyb

twinkle1975 said:


> Lady H - hope it goes ok at the doctors - now step away from Google!!
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all how amazing my parents are - having had a bit of a blub on the phone to my Mum yesterday following 2 bfp announcements - she rang today & said they'd been looking online at their local private hospital and had decided that if things didn't happen for us with our NHS FS they'd pay for a cycle of IVF for us!!
> 
> I was speechless with gratitude & then cried - then my Mum cried, then DH came in & told him & he cried! I think my Dad was snuffling in the background too!


That's lovely, what nice parents :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Lady H - hope it goes ok at the doctors - now step away from Google!!
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all how amazing my parents are - having had a bit of a blub on the phone to my Mum yesterday following 2 bfp announcements - she rang today & said they'd been looking online at their local private hospital and had decided that if things didn't happen for us with our NHS FS they'd pay for a cycle of IVF for us!!
> 
> I was speechless with gratitude & then cried - then my Mum cried, then DH came in & told him & he cried! I think my Dad was snuffling in the background too!

:cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9:


----------



## ipen44

Hi Everyone,

I am so impressed by those of you who call so many out by name. Do you take notes as you are reading? 

I think we should definitely get some studies going on infertility over 35. I am in clinical research and it looks like we have enough medical people on here to put together a well controlled randomized clinical trial :test:

Heavenly--I got very sick to my stomach on clomid one night and passed out cold. I think it was CD 5 or 6. Weird.

That is so sweet about the parents paying for IVF. Having support is really wonderful. :hugs:

I will avoid jumping into the natural/traditional medicine debate :saywhat:.. The best treatment for a person is probably only clear to that particular person and their spouse.

I got my blood work back. No STDs :happydance:. It cracks me up that only an infertile woman using donor sperm has to show she has no communicable diseases prior to trying to get pregnant with donor sperm. What is the rationale there? Anyway--I now my that I am A+ and CMV-. We order :spermy: Monday and pray that I am not out of town during ovulation or do not ovulate on Sunday. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. Love coming to check in on all of you ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## drsquid

ipen- do you have to prove it? or are they just trying to treat them before you get pregnant (if they are present). i was neg for everything as well but picked cmv pos sperm anyway


----------



## ipen44

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been contributing very much over the last couple of weeks. I've really been struggling with things. I have been reading when I've felt able to & keeping you all in my thoughts & prayers.
> 
> Yay for our BFP ladies & thanks to those having acupuncture for the interesting information. Big hugs to all those having a tough time at the moment.
> 
> I went to see the GP about the mystery mid cycle bleeding - he said it was probably just one of those things & to come back if it happened. Very helpful!!
> 
> I've been running (I use the term very loosely!) to try & kick start my weight loss - I've been out for the last 3 days, it's not a pretty sight!
> 
> I've had 2 pregnancy announcements in the last 2 days - one of my best friends who I'm really happy for, an an ex's wife who I've always disliked cause he left me for her - I just want to poke her in the eye!


I applaud you for whatever fashion on running you are doing :thumbup:. Working out is so hard and I always feel like people would make fun of me for running. Way to go. Keep it Up.


----------



## purplelou

oh pooh! I just typed out a huge message and then lost it :dohh: I'll try again.....

Firstly, Twinkle, I am almost crying for you too, Your parents are wonderful and what a lovely thing to have an offer like that when you were feeling so low :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ipen - I does seem rather strange to have all those tests done, however it's good to know you are completely healthy before you get pregnant! Good luck with this cycle :hugs:


Heavenly - Im glad you are feeling better now! I hope you are back to normal really soon :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Im doing this in little short goes now rather than one big message....


HA - wow, an orange?? that must be so uncomfortable. (I probably wouldn't notice too much though with my extra "layers" :haha: )


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls-I've just lost a message that I'd typed, so annoying!!

Twinkle, just wanted to say that please pm me if you feel really low about this whole business. I have had a really bad week too, and, although I'm delighted for my friends with their new BFPs, it completely knocks me for six-why is it never me?? Anyway, I am here for you hun, and a problem shared is a problem halved, and all that! Also, just wanted to say what brilliant parents you have, and what a huge weight off your mind. Am so pleased for you hun! Good on you for the running! too! Lots of love, Axxx:hugs:

Asry-30mm-holy moley! Hope you're having a good weekend! xxx

Ipenn-what a bizarre set of tests, but it will be worth it when you get your BFP!! :hugs:

Lady H-sorry to hear about the cyst, but better to hear it's nothing from a professional, than imagining the worst. Big :hugs: to you hun!

Good luck to all those OVing=let's hope you catch your eggies, and good luck HA with your stimming. :thumbup:

Hello everbody! Hope you're all having a good weekend! 

I've got all the usual OV twinges, and uncharacteristically, absolutely LOADS of EWCM, but contraception for us. Alas. Just come in from seeing 'The Artist' and would thoroughly recommend it. Absolutely brilliant, and the dog steals the show, although I would say that!!

UK girls might be interested to know about an article in this month's Marie Claire about infertility driving a wedge between friends. Of course, they paint the infertile woman as somewhat hysterical and unreasonable, quelle surprise, and they could have done so much more with it, but at least it IS an article on infertility. It really annoys me that infertility is just not dealt with by the media, we are treated like lepers. In soapland, somebody wants to get pregnant, and within a month they are. Magazines could do so much more with helpful and informative articles, but no, instead they focus on how being a mother affects your career, or how to get your relationship back on track after having 6.7 kids. Yada yada! Grrrrr. That is my rant. I really feel like sending a blanket email to these mags and highlighting this issue so that people get SOME idea of what we go through, rather than us being made to feel invisible. 

Anyway, rant over! Have a great weekend, lovely girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dashka - you shouldn't feel guilty for not doing anything you don't want to do. We have decided that it has to be a natrual route for us and I feel happy with our decision! :hugs: I would say that assisted conception is very stressful, so you have to completely comfortable with it in order to go ahead xx

Penny - good luck this cycle - my cbfm always asks for a stick on CD6 too!

Big :hugs: to all you ladies and also to LahyH, Asry, Dwrgi, Missy, Northstar, Never (Im chuffed to bits for you!) Omm, Pad (in case either of you is lurking) manuiti, Luv (just in case) Nikki, Carole, Lava and Skye and anyone else I am forgetting - so sorry xx



Afm - SNOW!! and lots - at least by UK standards there is. Ovulation is usually around cd 14-17 and cbfm is saying high so we are continueung to dtd every other day and keeping our fingers crossed. I have Monday off work, so we can watch the Superbowl (DH is a huge fan) on Sunday night, so we might try every day for the 2 days :D

Hope every one is having a nice weekend? and uk ladies - stay warm :cold:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh - LadyH, just wanted to say, what you might be feeling could be a Nabothian follicle on the cervix, they are quite common and harmless, but it is defintely best to have someone take a peek :hugs:

I know this is wikipedia, but the info is good...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabothian_cyst


----------



## missyt

Dashka, I was on clomid for 4 cycles and I hated it. I was a complete bitch. One night I threw a laundry basket at DH. So out of character for me. It also made AF very heavy, clotty and painful cramps. Clomid was definately not for me. But I agree with you as far as how your acupuncturist listens to you. Mine does too. I really appreciate that about her and it helps my sanity. The RE I had was awful. Couldn't remember my DH's name ever, lied to me (long story), called me with another patients results, and while having my information up on his computer screen, could not get it right how many IUI's we'd done. I did 4 IUI's and one IVF and it didn't work for me. So I personally feel like I owe it to myself to do the natural route. I totally cleaned up my diet and realized that before all this, I enjoyed wine a little too much. I went for wine when I was having a bad day or needed to relax but in researching the natural method I found out that meditation and yoga were much better for me if I wanted to relax or destress. Everyone is different and its your personal choice and no one should make you feel bad about it, especially yourself. One thing I love about this thread and why I've been on here for over a year is because many of us are supportive of each other and what routes we decide to take to get our BFP, even if it differs in opinion with what someone else is doing. I've been through IVF so I think I can help the girls out who are going through it for the first time because I've been there but I'm not going to bash the IVF process just because it didnt' work for me. You need to do what is right for you. My brother and SIL adopted as well because she couldn't do IVF. She saw her cousin go through it and decided it wasn't for her. I haven't gotten my BFP yet but I can tell you that taking the natural route has made me healthier (I sleep better, have more energy and overall happier and less stressed), look at myself as a person, trust myself and my instincts, and has helped me gain my interest in things back. I know my RE was a peice of crap but I didn't know that until I went through the process. I should've known something was wrong when he told us there was nothing we could do on our own to increase our fertility. Apparently going on drinking, smoking, eating crap, etc was all okay as long as he could pump me with a bunch of drugs. I know my RE sucked and not all are like that but the lesson learned there was that I should've trusted in myself. 

Twinkle, what awsome parents you have! That must be so comforting!

Dwrgi, I read a book a few months ago that I had to throw in the trash. I don't even remember the name and don't want to but it was misleading. I saw it as a support for infertility book and instead I felt like it was chastising infertile women for feeling sorry for themselves and then it'd give examples of relaxation techniques. It had a really negative undertone. I threw it in the trash after I read a part that said that we shouldn't be jealous of friends who get pregnant because they could be jealous of us for having a good job, nice car, etc. Really? I'd trade in my nice car, etc. any day just so I could be a mom and I think most of us feel that way. But its like you said, they don't give infertility enough of attention. I'm with you, sister!


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Afm - SNOW!! and lots - at least by UK standards there is. Ovulation is usually around cd 14-17 and cbfm is saying high so we are continueung to dtd every other day and keeping our fingers crossed. I have Monday off work, so we can watch the Superbowl (DH is a huge fan) on Sunday night, so we might try every day for the 2 days :D
> 
> Hope every one is having a nice weekend? and uk ladies - stay warm :cold:

When you watch the Super Bowl, imagine me waving to you in all the aerial shots of Indianapolis! :wave: :wave: :wave: Not that I'll be out there in that madness tomorrow, thank you very much - I'll be sitting on my couch in my comfy pj pants watching the game with one eye while surfing here with the other. :winkwink: 



missyt said:


> I threw it in the trash after I read a part that said that we shouldn't be jealous of friends who get pregnant because they could be jealous of us for having a good job, nice car, etc. Really? I'd trade in my nice car, etc. any day just so I could be a mom and I think most of us feel that way. But its like you said, they don't give infertility enough of attention. I'm with you, sister!

I had someone tell me just the other day that she's envious of me. She's at least 48, recently married for the first time and she gained a bonus 8yo SD in the marriage. She absolutely adores her SD and all 3 parents seem to have a good, healthly co-parenting relationship, but like you've said in the past Missy, gaining a SD makes her want her own bio kid even more and she's working through some grief accepting that it will never happen. So in light of all that, she admitted she's envious of me going through IVF. I understood why she was saying it, but didn't have the clarity of thought at the moment to tell her no, she's envious of the _opportunity _I have, she is NOT envious of me. No one would envy 3 mc and a belly covered in bruises from daily injections. She's envious that I still have the possibility of having a baby, but if she thought about it a little better, she'd realize she does NOT want to be in my shoes.

Dwrgi, the other thing that drives me nuts about the soaps is when someone has a mc - she's fine like a week later and it never gets another mention. :saywhat: Or if it does, it's because she went crazy and steals another woman's baby. :wacko:

AFM and my gargantuan ovaries, we're still hanging in there! :winkwink: I can definitely feel them at times, depending on my posture when I'm sitting and things like that. I won't have to worry about feeling ovulation, though, because they use really good drugs during egg retrieval! :thumbup: DH and I spent about 90 min this afternoon reading through and signing our consent forms - they're due at tomorrow morning's follie check. And DH got a look at all the bruises on my belly last night and he wants me to adjust where I do tonight's injections so that I can make a smiley face of bruises on my belly! :rofl: I just might have to do that! :rofl: 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend! :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

:D - bruise smiley!!


----------



## missyt

HA, you are right about the SS thing. I had a good talk with my counselor about it and she made me feel a lot better. I really do try hard with him but then all my effort gets sabotaged when he goes back to his mom's house. She's a very interesting individual and she's lucky to be married to the man she's married too. Unfortunatley I have to deal with her a lot because DH usually ignores her emails and phone calls and she's found out its easier to talk to and get a hold of me. But if its in the best interest of SS then I'll suck it up. He just turned 12 so he's at an interesting age. But just like your friend, having a stepchild makes one long even more for their own child. I've been so fortunate to have a family who accepts him as mine. He is definately a grandchild to my parents and nephew to my brothers and sister. The "step" part definately gets left out. And SS is great with babies. I know he'll be a really good big brother and I think he's hoping for that. When I took him up to see my family this year (poor DH couldn't go because he just started a new job and had to work) he was fawning over my baby neice. I got some really cute pics of them. Oh, and as far as the bruises I totally know what you are talking about. Wait until you start the ganirelix. YOu'll really be an expert. I shot that one in my thigh and it wasn't bad. I was thinking "why didn't I do it here all along". But it sounds like you are doing really well. You are a strong lady.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday. 

HA glad to hear you are hanging in there and those follies are growing well, love the idea of a smiley face. It's a good way to make a heavy situation that little bit lighter. Totally agree with you that if people really knew what we go through TTC then they wouldn't really be jealous at all, yes we have choices but these choices are very painful ones that take everything out of you. I am sending you so much love and positive energy to help this IVF along and be the sticky BFP for you and DH:hugs:

Dashka welcome and no need to have those feelings not taking the IVF route. It is such a massive step and very hard, not for everyone at all. I believe that every lady knows deep down what is right for them and their body and I support that choice. I myself have done 2 IVF cycles and was so relieved that I got a natural BFP miracle in September as I couldn't face doing another cycle even though DH wanted me to. Hoping that your BFP is just around the corner for you:hugs:

UK ladies I having been watching the news updates on the snow back home and I must admit I am glad I live here right now. I am such a woss now that I can't cope with the cold and snow. Wrap up warm and take care driving.

AFM not much to report on the bump front just that it is getting very big and difficult to sleep now. But on the personal front one of our dogs went missing today, we suspect our pool man stole her but can't prove anything yet. It is quite common here to have your pets stolen by workers who then either sell them or suddenly turn up with them when a large reward is offered. So far her sister doesn't seem that distressed just a little quiet. Have been out looking everywhere for her but it doesn't add up as we have high walls round our house with a security gate so can't see how she escaped and if she did she would never stray from the house as not brave at all. Hoping that she is found soon as feel so bad that she is alone right now.


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Afm - SNOW!! and lots - at least by UK standards there is. Ovulation is usually around cd 14-17 and cbfm is saying high so we are continueung to dtd every other day and keeping our fingers crossed. I have Monday off work, so we can watch the Superbowl (DH is a huge fan) on Sunday night, so we might try every day for the 2 days :D
> 
> Hope every one is having a nice weekend? and uk ladies - stay warm :cold:
> 
> When you watch the Super Bowl, imagine me waving to you in all the aerial shots of Indianapolis! :wave: :wave: :wave: Not that I'll be out there in that madness tomorrow, thank you very much - I'll be sitting on my couch in my comfy pj pants watching the game with one eye while surfing here with the other. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> I threw it in the trash after I read a part that said that we shouldn't be jealous of friends who get pregnant because they could be jealous of us for having a good job, nice car, etc. Really? I'd trade in my nice car, etc. any day just so I could be a mom and I think most of us feel that way. But its like you said, they don't give infertility enough of attention. I'm with you, sister!Click to expand...
> 
> I had someone tell me just the other day that she's envious of me. She's at least 48, recently married for the first time and she gained a bonus 8yo SD in the marriage. She absolutely adores her SD and all 3 parents seem to have a good, healthly co-parenting relationship, but like you've said in the past Missy, gaining a SD makes her want her own bio kid even more and she's working through some grief accepting that it will never happen. So in light of all that, she admitted she's envious of me going through IVF. I understood why she was saying it, but didn't have the clarity of thought at the moment to tell her no, she's envious of the _opportunity _I have, she is NOT envious of me. No one would envy 3 mc and a belly covered in bruises from daily injections. She's envious that I still have the possibility of having a baby, but if she thought about it a little better, she'd realize she does NOT want to be in my shoes.
> 
> Dwrgi, the other thing that drives me nuts about the soaps is when someone has a mc - she's fine like a week later and it never gets another mention. :saywhat: Or if it does, it's because she went crazy and steals another woman's baby. :wacko:
> 
> AFM and my gargantuan ovaries, we're still hanging in there! :winkwink: I can definitely feel them at times, depending on my posture when I'm sitting and things like that. I won't have to worry about feeling ovulation, though, because they use really good drugs during egg retrieval! :thumbup: DH and I spent about 90 min this afternoon reading through and signing our consent forms - they're due at tomorrow morning's follie check. And DH got a look at all the bruises on my belly last night and he wants me to adjust where I do tonight's injections so that I can make a smiley face of bruises on my belly! :rofl: I just might have to do that! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your weekend! :flower:Click to expand...

Would applying an ice pack prevent the bruises?? Thinking of you hun, in your comfy pjs! Your comment re soapland made me laugh. Nobody has any idea, do they? And I agree, she wouldn't want to be in your shoes, or in any of our shoes, and that is why we are all here for each other, through thick and thin! Lots of love to you and your gg ovaries! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> HA glad to hear you are hanging in there and those follies are growing well, love the idea of a smiley face. It's a good way to make a heavy situation that little bit lighter. Totally agree with you that if people really knew what we go through TTC then they wouldn't really be jealous at all, yes we have choices but these choices are very painful ones that take everything out of you. I am sending you so much love and positive energy to help this IVF along and be the sticky BFP for you and DH:hugs:
> 
> Dashka welcome and no need to have those feelings not taking the IVF route. It is such a massive step and very hard, not for everyone at all. I believe that every lady knows deep down what is right for them and their body and I support that choice. I myself have done 2 IVF cycles and was so relieved that I got a natural BFP miracle in September as I couldn't face doing another cycle even though DH wanted me to. Hoping that your BFP is just around the corner for you:hugs:
> 
> UK ladies I having been watching the news updates on the snow back home and I must admit I am glad I live here right now. I am such a woss now that I can't cope with the cold and snow. Wrap up warm and take care driving.
> 
> AFM not much to report on the bump front just that it is getting very big and difficult to sleep now. But on the personal front one of our dogs went missing today, we suspect our pool man stole her but can't prove anything yet. It is quite common here to have your pets stolen by workers who then either sell them or suddenly turn up with them when a large reward is offered. So far her sister doesn't seem that distressed just a little quiet. Have been out looking everywhere for her but it doesn't add up as we have high walls round our house with a security gate so can't see how she escaped and if she did she would never stray from the house as not brave at all. Hoping that she is found soon as feel so bad that she is alone right now.

Oh gosh, that's absolutely dreadful. I do hope that you find her too, bless her. Yes, how on earth could she have escaped? That man clearly has no brains. Please please, I hope you find her. 

Sorry about the bump and not sleeping! Suppose you have to rely on naps when you can? Sending big hugs and fingers crossed for the safe return of your dog, Axxx :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Carole - I hope your little doggie makes it back safe to you xx


----------



## Lady H

Carole I hope you find her soon, you must be so worried :kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## caroleb73

Hubby and I are now convinced that the watchman and pool man have taken her, this happens quite a bit here and they sell them. DH is trying to get hold of the watchman again but he is noty answering his door, we are sure he is in. DH is ready to kill him. Gonna go to the market tomorrow morning as have been told that many stolen dogs end up there for sale. God help the person who has taken her once DH gets his hands on them.

Our poor other dog Pickles is really moping about


----------



## Dwrgi

B%stards Carole! That is what these people are, plain and simple! How dare they? Can you go to the police and go to the watch man's house?? I don't blame your DH-they are preying on Westerners, with no regard for the distress they are causing. It's completely immoral. I soooooo hope you get Pickles' sister back tonight or tomorrow. I remember you said they were Shih-Tzus. My mother has bred these for years, they are an ADORABLE breed. I feel your pain, and I'd kick their thieving a%ses if I was there too. :nope:


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes ladies!! I am so glad to join! :hugs:
> 
> We have tried IUI's and Clomid in the past (mind you that was 7 years ago) and I've done so many natural protocols too.. I am a registered holistic nutritionist (although currently not practicing)... so I don't think it's in me to go the IVF route... I am taking baby aspirin right now (just incase there is a chance I have the clotting factor thingy) and was on DHEA for 9 months last year and that was hard for me... It's just not right for me to take the meds..I know some people may think I'm crazy and stupid for time wasted ...but I just think that if it's going to happen it has to be outside of IVF.
> 
> I haven't been diagnosed with the immune NK cells problem - the test would cost me $3000 US to co-ordinate with Dr. Beer's centre in US.. I am in Canada.
> We spent so much many on our international adoption and at least there was something wonderful at the end of it (our daughter!)... I saw what my sister went through and don't know if I have the guts to go through IVF ...
> 
> I've been seeing a Naturopathic Doctor again for the last year and have been doing acupuncture...although I can't say it's done anything to make my cycles longer.... I generally have a 24-25 day cycle and ovulate on Day 12 - with a 12 day luteal phase.
> 
> I really admire what all you ladies are doing - and the guts you have... I think after 10 years and all the failed IUIs in the past I just don't want to be dissapointed if I go to all the trouble of taking meds... etc. again.
> 
> So I'm thinking of changing careers and if it happens it happens!
> Good luck to everyone!!
> :flower::thumbup:

I'm sorry that I'm late responding to this Dashka, but I just wanted to say that what is really interesting about this whole process is that YOU have to decide what is right for you. And, that means that what is right for you, may not be right for another person. If you don't think that it's in you to take the meds route, then that is your choice. Perhaps in a year's time you will feel differently. Perhaps you won't, but as long as YOU are happy with what YOU are doing, then that's all that matters.

What I think is really important is that you explore all the options that appeal, and are available, to YOU. If you exhaust these, and find yourself in a position where you may consider assisted conception, then that is your choice. I don't think that you should be made to feel guilty for going with your gut instinct and you, most importantly, have to be true to yourself. 

We are all different and we all have to respect that about each other; if people make you feel guilty for the choice you have made, then I'd have a problem with that, as it is your body and your life and your decision. 

For my own story, I was completely against the idea of IVF/ICSI for years, and it took me a long time to come to terms with it. I know that had I jumped into AC then I wouldn't have been happy as I would have thought, 'What if I'd tried this that or the other.' Now, I am heading into my second ICSI and as I wrote to HA recently, on my first cycle, right until I took the first injection, I fought against it. I STILL hate the fact that I am doing it but, at 40, I personally feel that I'm running out of time to try different things. This is my decision and my feelings.

I think The Dump (as I call it) is a wonderful place where you will get a lot of support. I am so proud to call these women my friends, even though I have never met any of them (apart from a girl who left, as it just didn't suit her, but who I email and text regularly and have met once and will meet again soon). You will always find unconditional support for your decision, and you will also know that whatever you decide to do, then we will be right behind you. 

Sorry to be so long-winded, I feel so guilty for not replying to your post sooner, but the thread moves so fast. I'd hate you to feel 'guilty' for your choice, and on this thread, I am certain that nobody would make you feel 'guilty' for your decision-it's just not what we're about. I think we all respect each other too much for that.

Anyway, ramble over! Good luck to you and go with your gut instincts!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ipen44

drsquid said:


> ipen- do you have to prove it? or are they just trying to treat them before you get pregnant (if they are present). i was neg for everything as well but picked cmv pos sperm anyway

My fertility clinic requires that you pick CMV- if you are negative. They want you to prove it and I am not sure why. The only thing I can guess is that the donor may want some assurance that their "biological material" will not be used in an STD laden lady??? That is only a theory. I have no other guesses.


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, girls, girls!

Have you noticed that we are THREE pages away from a 1000!!!!!!

We must go mad with the smilies to celebrate, when the time comes!!!

Here's a practice: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::muaha::muaha::dance::dance::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::coolio::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
My wish for a pre-Super Bowl nap now seems like an impossible dream. Too much to do and too little time. 

I don't have much to say today--but I will add that dog thieves stink. I would be so mad, I would do this to them when I found them.. :bike:

I have to go to Washington, DC tomorrow and come back Tuesday. Then on Thursday, I fly out to San Francisco for a a day meeting. It will be a long week and I will be hit or miss. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Girls, girls, girls!
> 
> Have you noticed that we are THREE pages away from a 1000!!!!!!
> 
> We must go mad with the smilies to celebrate, when the time comes!!!
> 
> Here's a practice:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::muaha::muaha::dance::dance::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::coolio::fool::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Lady H

Shall we just post random smilies 'til we get to the 1000??? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo I'm a master at the old spam!!

I ran a youth club tonight - makes me think that if (when) we get our little miracle DH can look after them between the ages of 12 & 15!! He's already said I'll have to do the nappies cause the turn his stomach so I think that's a fair trade!


----------



## purplelou

twinkle that sounds like a very fair arrangement! :D



I like this "random" smilie... :muaha:


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/agree.gif


----------



## purplelou

I love that one Twinks!!


----------



## twinkle1975

it's a useful one isn't it?? I also like this one https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/willy_nilly.gif I run around like this a lot!!


----------



## purplelou

Ohh...this is appropriate for tonight..

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-merv/football.gif


I'll stop now :)

or will I ?? :devil:


----------



## twinkle1975

No don't https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/stopsign.gif

More https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/spam.gif


----------



## purplelou

ok....


https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/snowing.gif


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok I'm going to interrupt my spam marathon to ask a serious question...

My phone app reckoned I O'd yesterday but today I've had a really strong pain on my left side just near my hip bone but inside if you see what I mean. I've been on the pill for so long I have no idea what ovulation feels like. Does this sound like it??


----------



## purplelou

HA - Im watching the game - about to start, and thinking of you! Enjoy!


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle Ive never had Ov pain, but Im guessing that's about where you would feel it!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok, thanks Purp - back to https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/spam2.gif


----------



## purplelou

Yay!!


https://smileyshack.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/sspam_spamcanopener_100-100.gif?​


----------



## twinkle1975

Hahahahaha! I love that!!


----------



## purplelou

hehehe


https://smileyshack.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/sspam_sign_bewareofspam_100-100.gif?​


----------



## twinkle1975

We must be close now surely?? Do you think Dwrgi will be cross with us if we get there without her?? 

I'm watching the Superbowl - well a bit of it, so I know what Happy Auntie is talking about, plus there are men in tight trousers - can't complain!!


----------



## purplelou

I agree!!
I just went back to the previous page to count the posts, and I think this one will still be on page 999, if not... Dwrgi, Im sorry!! Twinkle you are a bad influance! :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - Im watching the game - about to start, and thinking of you! Enjoy!

Yay!!! :happydance: All you need to know is we're rooting for the Giants (in the white jerseys). :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

And here's my obligatory spammy post! (But I don't have any fancy smileys to add.)


----------



## purplelou

HA - DH always used to support the New England patriots, but we saw the Giants playing in Wembley in London UK a couple of years ago and we switched allegiance then! It was fab!


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - DH always used to support the New England patriots, but we saw the Giants playing in Wembley in London UK a couple of years ago and we switched allegiance then! It was fab!

Cool!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

And we made it to 1000 pages!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay - Dwrgi this is for you.. :happydance::plane::munch::dance::friends::yipee::coolio::icecream::ninja::tease::wohoo::loopy::\\:D/:holly::bike:


----------



## purplelou

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/champis2.gif
https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gif
https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader2.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader2.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader2.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader2.gif
https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/fiesta.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/fiesta.gifhttps://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/fiesta.gif​


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol ladies! I set mine to display 20 posts at a time so I am only on page 500 :haha:

But I think this is post 9995 so only 5 more to go til 10000 :yipee:

However, sometimes they move you to a group when you get to that number :dohh:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok I'm going to interrupt my spam marathon to ask a serious question...
> 
> My phone app reckoned I O'd yesterday but today I've had a really strong pain on my left side just near my hip bone but inside if you see what I mean. I've been on the pill for so long I have no idea what ovulation feels like. Does this sound like it??

Twinks-this sounds defo like ovulation. I always get ov pains and they are sometimes as bad as period pains. Stabbing pains right in lower abdomen above hip. Get down and dirty girl!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

And here's my smilie post to celebrate!

Congratulations girls, we made it to a 1000! This is through being really good friends and looking out for one another through thick and thin!!!

Let's bring on those :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: 

:kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::dust::mail::cake::cake::cake::laugh2::hi::dance::awww::awww::hug::yipee::friends::friends::headspin::telephone::shipw::hugs2::drunk::ninja::icecream::tease::beer::loopy::flasher::bunny::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## Asryellah

OMG girls I got such a good laugh on your spam posts :haha::wohoo:

about o-pains, mines usually feel like I got gas stuck somewhere around ovary. And it sharpens at some point. And my lower belly is little bloated. 
And that usually happens like one day after I get strong positive on opk.

Let this 1000 pages bring us luck on getting our :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Butterfly67

So nobody is taking post 10,000? Well I'm going to have 9,999 as I have a think about numbers repeating :wacko::haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

I was waiting for 10,000!!

Just editing this to share the luck with Purple!!!


----------



## purplelou

Ohhh - maybe it's lucky??
Ill take it :D

How is everyone doing today??


----------



## twinkle1975

But now I want 10001 too - Butterfly I love your hungry caterpillar picture - ACE!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry Purple!


----------



## purplelou

:haha: I missed it!


----------



## twinkle1975

I need to get a life!!


----------



## purplelou

don't worry Twinks, maybe it'll be lucky for you! I really really hope so hun xx


----------



## purplelou

a life?? nah!
:haha:


----------



## purplelou

Buterfly, you said sometimes they move threads to a group when they hit 10,000 posts- Just in case....where would it go to, I mean which section of the forum, because I don't want to loose you ladies :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## twinkle1975

Purple - just edited post 10000!!

I think there's a ttc groups section but I'm hoping they won't move us as we get new ladies every week who need support & there is no where else for them to go! I'll beg if I have to! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/pray.gif


----------



## purplelou

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Twinkle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls! What do you think about a list? You know, with all our details and treatment on it? I shall do it and it will keep us all focused on what we're all doing and what part of treatment we're at.

So:

Dwrgi: ICSI EC week beginning March 12
HA: IVF February
Purple: natural TTC

etc. etc.

Hope you don't mind me including you there Purple and HA, it was for list purposes only!

If you don't want it, that's fine, let me know!

Love to you all, and I think we are all:

:coolio:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm up for that - not sure but think mine is something like - seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI -is that Ok?


----------



## purplelou

I think it's a fab idea A, also useful for new ladies joining too, as well as helping us all out :)


----------



## Dwrgi

:coolio: Twinks!


----------



## twinkle1975

I was just wondering if it might be worth asking Vicky if she could transfer 'ownership' of the thread to one of us (someone organised!!) and the the list could go on the 1st page & be easy to find? Or we could say the list was on page no X in the title?


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> I was just wondering if it might be worth asking Vicky if she could transfer 'ownership' of the thread to one of us (someone organised!!) and the the list could go on the 1st page & be easy to find? Or we could say the list was on page no X in the title?

Good idea! I don't mind being the 'administrator' of the list.... unless somebody else wants to do it!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I was looking in your direction when I suggested it!! :haha: I'll PM Vicky xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I've asked her - will wait to hear back from her!

Sigh, I have to go to work & tidy up my office - it's a tip & several Ministers want to use it next week as part of the committee to appoint new ministers. I'm going to leave a note on the door this time asking them to move their dirty cups - last year I cleaned it all up & then they left it a real mess - men!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

If they _do _move us (which I hope they don't because it would be harder for newbies to find us) we can find our thread very easily - every thread you post in gets added to your list of subscribed threads. On the upper right corner of the page, just underneath your name and mood thingie, click on "Quick Links", then under Miscellaneous, click on "Subscribed Threads"... that will take you to a list of every thread you've ever posted in, listed in order of the most recent new post. 

It's also possible to subscribe to a thread you don't want to post in (good for lurking purposes! :haha:) - when you're on that thread, click on "Thread Tools" and the subscribe option will be on the drop-down menu.


AFM, it looks like I'll probably trigger tonight with retrieval on Wednesday, then transfer either Saturday or Monday (depending on how the embies look on Saturday). Today my follies are at 25, 2 at 20, 2 at 19, 17, 15, 12, and 3 at 9. The 12 and the 9s probably won't mature in time to be of any use, but if the rest are ready, that gives us 7 eggs. :thumbup: (Assuming that 25 isn't overblown already... we shall see....)


----------



## dashka

:hug:Hi Ladies,
so sorry for the late reply - I was away for the weekend and just catching up on all the posts - wow this one moves fast! 
Thanks so much for all your support - you ROCK!!
Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## dashka

drsquid said:


> dashka- sorry but id take your naturopathic docs opinion with an ENORMOUS grain of salt. she likely only sees the people it doesnt work for. i have no problem with alternative medicine (well actually i do, starting with their name even, rarely should it be used instead of traditional medicine, more as an adjunct) but when they start considering their treatments (which are rarely proven in any sort of true scientific way) more effective than evidence based tested treatments, well i have a problem with that. in this case.. so someone may not get pregnant, in the grand scheme of things, who cares. if someone dies of their cancer (ie steve jobs) when they could have been cured, well that sucks. as far as them spending extra time listening to you etc, of course they do, you pay out of pocket, they arent mandated by a government body to see x number of patients, for y amount of money in certain amounts of time etc. in addition particularly in fertility and gyn medicine the overhead is enormous, mostly related to malpractice insurance (something that a "holistic" practitioner likely doesnt carry). when i was an intern my patients LOVED me because i was willing to sit there and let them talk as long as they wanted. did that make me a good doctor, well maybe., but quite frankly the reason i could do it and my other interns couldnt was because i knew i was going into radiology and did not have to develop those sort of time management and quite frankly patient management skills.

Dr-Squid- I have to say I was upset by your reply .:wacko: If your intention is to bring down others in their decision  you have succeeded. I thought this thread was supposed to be about giving support  no matter what your decision Anyway  I thank all the other ladies who have been supporting. :flower:I am fairly new to this thread (have been on the TWW one for longer but recently found this one). 

I dont think I gave you all the info (didnt think I needed to defend ) but my Naturopathic doctor actually has been specializing in fertility for the past 10 years. (Quite different from just an acupuncturist  She is a DOCTOR). To get there they need to study both Western and Eastern medicine for many years. More than half her patients ARE IVF patients who see her also for acupuncture and she actually believes that Western and Eastern medicine work hand in hand when it comes to fertility. When I said in the post that she mentioned Clomid doesnt work for a lot of people and she didn't know why they give it  I didnt continue what she said  she said she would recommend that if I decided to go back to a fertility clinic and take meds (if Im comfortable with it) that I may have more luck with OTHER stronger ones like Gonal F (she is not against it at all as she works with IVF patients who are on all types of meds.) ...She works with supplements, diet and acupuncture but has so much expertise that she is a consulting doctor on probably the largest IVF website in Canada. So there you go.

I am a trained Registered Holistic Nutritionist so naturally I have chosen this alternative path after having tried Clomid for 3-4 cycles and was told that at the end of it my numbers were actually going down. Mind you that was 7-8 years ago so I dont know if stims and IUI might work for me now if I decide to do itperhaps with another clinic in future. Anything is possible. Everyone does what they are comfortable with at that moment.

To be honest -I would rather spend money out of pocket to have someone listen to me and my full feelings/concerns and understand what Im going through  then a medical doctor who doesnt have the time (no fault of their own sometimes) to offer other options/support or look into the cause of why its happening in the first place.


----------



## purplelou

HA - Ohh it's sounding good so far (to my untrained self anyway!) so I shall keep all limbs crossed for you on Wednesday for egg retrival - Go follies :happydance::happydance: Go follies!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## janex

Hi everyone. Can i jump in also please?

I am 38 and ttc baby no.2. My miracle son is 10 years old and would love nothing more than to have a baby brother or sister. Well i tell a lie. He was actually mortified at the thought of possibly having a sister LOL, but he's now decided that being a big brother would be awesome, despite the sex of the baby!

I've just had Ovarian Drilling and started Metformin, and im so excited that this could possibly be our chance! I am trying to keep level headed as i dont want to line myself up for disappointment, but i guess that is going to have be expected! 

Good luck to all. Looking forward to getting you know you. 

Jane x


----------



## dashka

Don't know if anyone is interested .... but for those considering acupuncture check out this link -this is so cool..... Totally sounds like me... My naturopathic doctor has actually said I have a weak spleen (and is treating with acupuncture as well) and when I found this description I totally went ...whoa!! GOing to work on strengthening the spleen with diet and other ways...

https://www.acuforconception.com/Se...Dr_Lewis_Spleen_and_Immunological_Systems.htm


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, it looks like I'll probably trigger tonight with retrieval on Wednesday, then transfer either Saturday or Monday (depending on how the embies look on Saturday). Today my follies are at 25, 2 at 20, 2 at 19, 17, 15, 12, and 3 at 9. The 12 and the 9s probably won't mature in time to be of any use, but if the rest are ready, that gives us 7 eggs. :thumbup: (Assuming that 25 isn't overblown already... we shall see....)

Way to go HA!! How fantastic! You've done really well! Fingers crossed for Wednesday now-I'm sure that you will do brilliantly! 

We're all with you hun!!

Go Happy :happydance:, Go Happy :happydance:, Go Happy :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested .... but for those considering acupuncture check out this link -this is so cool..... Totally sounds like me... My naturopathic doctor has actually said I have a weak spleen (and is treating with acupuncture as well) and when I found this description I totally went ...whoa!! GOing to work on strengthening the spleen with diet and other ways...
> 
> https://www.acuforconception.com/Se...Dr_Lewis_Spleen_and_Immunological_Systems.htm

Thanks Dashka, that is SO me! So, from now on, I FEEL that I am going to be more confident and FEEL that I am worthwhile!! 

Hope you're okay hun,
Axxxxxx :flower:


----------



## missyt

Purple and Twinkle, you ladies are so funny with your spam posts!

Carole, I really hope you get your little Shih Tzu back. That is heart wrenching. My first dog was a Shih Tzu and I have 2 pugs now. They mean the world to me. I hope your DH catches that jerk! Keep us posted.

Twinkle, those definately sound like O pains. I was very detailed at making sure when O was for me this month and I felt them on Saturday as well. Thanks to my acupuncturist, now I know where my ovaries are. She places little stickies over my ovaries and uterus in case I want to do moxibustion at home. It really helped that someone gave me an anatomy lesson. 

Drsquid, as far as "alternative medicine" its only alternative medicine in the Western world. In East Asia your so called "alternative medicine" is common practice. Anyway, I feel like I needed to chime in because I was a bit offended by your post to dashka as well. I've always prided this thread as suppoting each other and I felt as if you were bashing Dashka for choosing what is right for her. I'm not intending to speak for everyone here but I've been on this thread for over a year and I'm here because its a support thread and not a thread where we ridicule each other's decisions and paths towards a BFP. 

HA, so excited for you. I actually like what your RE is doing. I think the mistake mine made was stopping my stims when the largest follicle got big enough and sacraficed the rest that were still growing. Your RE really sounds like knows what he's doing and I'm so happy for you. I hate to see other women go through what I did. So excited for you!

Dashka, that is wonderful that your Naturopathic doctor has been specializing in fertility for so long. The important thing is that you are comfortable with her and that she knows her stuff. Sounds like she has great credentials and a lot of experience. Sounds to me like you made the right decision.


----------



## missyt

dashka said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested .... but for those considering acupuncture check out this link -this is so cool..... Totally sounds like me... My naturopathic doctor has actually said I have a weak spleen (and is treating with acupuncture as well) and when I found this description I totally went ...whoa!! GOing to work on strengthening the spleen with diet and other ways...
> 
> https://www.acuforconception.com/Se...Dr_Lewis_Spleen_and_Immunological_Systems.htm

Great article, dashka! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Jane, welcome to BandB - the ladies on the whole site seem to be very knowledgable so you will find loads of information and support. all of us on this thread are trying to become mommies for the very first time :flower: But most the ladies on the main TTC over 35 section have already got a child/children. I hope your stay in TTC generally in B and B is short and sweet and that you get you BFP soon x


----------



## purplelou

Ohh ladies - we have just signed up for "netflix" - and Ive found a new way to torture myslef - by watching "one born every minute" :dohh:


----------



## Lady H

Hi All and welcome new friends :hugs:

Purple there are many new ways we can torture ourselves and that sounds a good 'un!

I am confused with my OPK, its gone from a really really faint line to very close to the same colour as the control, and bb's are feeling a bit tender. I think I had some EWCM today too so think I may be due to Ov. Better dtd tonight....!


----------



## Pennyb

Hi Ladies

I am confused !!

My CBFM is still showing high but the OPK is now showing nothing (yes in am doing both) can I ignore CBFM or is the OPK wrong ! 

Please help me which is the best one to follow !!


----------



## Pennyb

Lady H said:


> Hi All and welcome new friends :hugs:
> 
> Purple there are many new ways we can torture ourselves and that sounds a good 'un!
> 
> I am confused with my OPK, its gone from a really really faint line to very close to the same colour as the control, and bb's are feeling a bit tender. I think I had some EWCM today too so think I may be due to Ov. Better dtd tonight....!

Sound promising, good luck :)


----------



## drsquid

I'm sorry that it came across as bashing. Quite frankly the only reason I responded is because I felt that anyone who chose to take clomid was being bashed and I felt that was extremely irresponsible of the practitioner. Complimentary medicine should be just that. As far as se Asia etc, that is an extreme over simplification of the true situation. As I said, I am supportive of whatever people choose to do, I just think there is a lot of quackery out there (not saying what you are doing is quakery) and I hate to see vulnerable people taken advantage of (again not saying that is what is going on in this situation). Everyone picks the route that works for them.


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested .... but for those considering acupuncture check out this link -this is so cool..... Totally sounds like me... My naturopathic doctor has actually said I have a weak spleen (and is treating with acupuncture as well) and when I found this description I totally went ...whoa!! GOing to work on strengthening the spleen with diet and other ways...
> 
> https://www.acuforconception.com/Se...Dr_Lewis_Spleen_and_Immunological_Systems.htm

Wow - thanks for the article Dashka:

"The emotion that is associated with the Spleen system is worry. Excessive use of the mind in thinking, studying, concentrating and memorizing over a long period of time tends to weaken the Spleen. This also includes excessive pensiveness and constant "brooding". This explains why excessive worry causes digestive disturbances like stomach ulcers..."

I am wondering if I still have one?! Got the ulcers, too, unfortunately. 6 years FT college & FT work & a high-stress 80-hr workweek financial job after that will do it to you... I've learned to go for the "quality of life" (40-45 hr job) after living thru that hell for 15 years! What a difference

I'm going to mention this to my acup on Fri., although I think he was treating it already. He's a Dr., too - 8 years of college behind his belt (naturopath/acup/Chinese Meds). Hey man, I actually ov'd & on a "normal day" after a year of trying, so I'm sticking with this track for a while, at least..

Different Strokes for Different Folks! Do what in your heart is right & you won't ever regret it...


----------



## LilSluz

Congrats to us on 10,000!!!! Jeez, I don't check this site for 2 days & there's like 100 posts! 

Love the Smileys!!!!

HA - good luck darlin! prayers & :dust:

Purple - Just say NO! :haha: I am a Netflix ADDICT. OMG, wait til you find all the great shows that "you've always wanted to watch but never could" b/c of time, night, etc. Same w/movies - It's the bomb! (I watch a lot of BBC shows too! Dr. Who, Torchwood, etc). Only thing that keeps me out of my head for a while...

Welcome newbies!

Hello to all of you & here's wishing lots & lots of BFPs for all in 2012!!!! Its our year ladies! Its OUR year!!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Twinkle - love the idea of a list! Thanks! :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Pennyb said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am confused !!
> 
> My CBFM is still showing high but the OPK is now showing nothing (yes in am doing both) can I ignore CBFM or is the OPK wrong !
> 
> Please help me which is the best one to follow !!

I don't know much about CBFMs, but (just in case) it couldn't hurt to :sex: anyway, right?


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so I finally ov'd on a normal day & tested on 12 DPO - BFN. I guess you never know - I'll wait until I'm "late". I'm pretty good about waiting & not testing everyday - better at it than last month (was :wacko:).

Does anyone EVER follow fertility friend's recommendation not to test until 18 DPO?! Thats sheer torture! 

Btw, only my 2nd month charting, so if my temps dip down "near" coverline on 12 - 13 DPO, is that a bad sign?

Well, no matter what, I'm just happy I ov'd this cycle - yay! :happydance:

:hug::dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## agape love

Glad to see that I am not alone. I will be 36 tomorrow and had ovarian drilling on Friday 02.03.2012. My DH will be 30 in March and we having been TTC since Feb 2009. Diagnosed with endometriosis in 2008. FS is very hopeful and that makes me feel better. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. So overwhelmed by all that is involved for the lil' miracle I want but willing to do what has to be done. Wishing you all your lil' bundles SOON!


----------



## dashka

drsquid said:


> I'm sorry that it came across as bashing. Quite frankly the only reason I responded is because I felt that anyone who chose to take clomid was being bashed and I felt that was extremely irresponsible of the practitioner. Complimentary medicine should be just that. As far as se Asia etc, that is an extreme over simplification of the true situation. As I said, I am supportive of whatever people choose to do, I just think there is a lot of quackery out there (not saying what you are doing is quakery) and I hate to see vulnerable people taken advantage of (again not saying that is what is going on in this situation). Everyone picks the route that works for them.

Thanks for clarifying, but unfortunately the fact that you are using the word "quackery" does imply negativity... I realize that you are medicallly trained, but that doesn't give you licence to be condescending on here.

Sorry I did not give the whole story from the beginning about what my ND said but as mentioned she was only saying that there are stronger meds that are more effective than Clomid (in her experience).... She is not against meds. 

Now can we all just get along? Baby dust (if that's not quackery):winkwink: to ALL!!!


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone is interested .... but for those considering acupuncture check out this link -this is so cool..... Totally sounds like me... My naturopathic doctor has actually said I have a weak spleen (and is treating with acupuncture as well) and when I found this description I totally went ...whoa!! GOing to work on strengthening the spleen with diet and other ways...
> 
> https://www.acuforconception.com/Se...Dr_Lewis_Spleen_and_Immunological_Systems.htm
> 
> Thanks Dashka, that is SO me! So, from now on, I FEEL that I am going to be more confident and FEEL that I am worthwhile!!
> 
> Hope you're okay hun,
> Axxxxxx :flower:Click to expand...

I know I couldn't believe how much I fit the description.... especially the 'worrying' part and never putting myself first, and fear of change.... I also have spider veins just below my knees on the inside of my legs - also connected with spleen and digestion has been weird lately...
We ARE worthwhile girlfriend!!!:thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Penny - I am not an expert, but from what Ive read the CBFM may miss your Luteal surge if it's very short, and then it keeps looking for it in the test strips, so you keep getting "highs" until you stop using test strips. I think it's happened to me this month. are you charting temps also, because if so, that gives you another idea of when Ov happened :) hope that helps


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls, here is the list so far! 

Please write in your posts where you're all at, so I can add your status to this list. (Please note it's alphabetical-not that I'm egocentric!)

Dwrgi: ICSI EC week beginning March 12
HA: IVF February
Purple: natural TTC
Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI.

Have a great day, y'all!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Never-where are you at now, hun? Surely you and Oopsie are up to 12 weeks?

I'm going to track you down and stalk you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi :hi: Agape love, and welcome to the thread. You'll find loads of support and information here! I have never heard of ovarian drilling - but it sounds painful!!! I hope it helps and that you get your BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

OMG Never-12 weeks today!!! Brilliant!!!! 

Right, here goes:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinkle-men and their cups! Grrrr!! And saucepans too! I swear that my OH thinks he will come out in a rash if he has to do the pans-they are always, strangely, my job.

If I ever have a boy, things will be VERY different!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi, here's mine :):

Asryellah 35yrs, TTC since 09/2010, clomid for 6 cycles, now natural & reflexology

hugs to you all ladies


----------



## Dwrgi

Gosh, I don't mean to hog today but just wanted to write something that may help us all!

My friend JoCR got preggers after her first IUI-she used to be on here but then she gave up on us!! Anyway, I'm still in touch with her and she found out last week that IUI was successful, first time round. They reckon that she got lucky probably down to 'hostile' CM haha:), and that this was something that they used to uniformly check for, but which has fallen out of use. I don't know why. 

Also, have discovered that, for those doing assisted conception, that blood tests will give you a pregnancy result sooner than POAS. Blood pregnancy tests will yield a positive result if they detect 5+mIU of HCG in the blood.
5+ for positive, but most like to see 30+ to be a definite good pregnancy. Interesting! Some of you may know this already-I'm just a drongo! (Neighbours speak from dim and distant past!).

But, just more pieces of information for our arsenal of gen!

I'm off now, and I will try and NOT post again today!! 

Ciao my bellas, 
xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - you never hog & are not a drongo!! (Nice use of Neighbours speak btw! I am feeling somewhat Daggy today!) Thanks for starting the list! :)

Purple - you have a great way with words thank you!

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif I nosey around all over this forum & pride myself on the fact that, here in my TTC home, we have such a fab live & let live attitude - things can get nasty out there! 
We might not always agree with each other, but I hope we can support each other! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/kissing.gif


----------



## missyt

Lilsluz, that is great that you are oving normally since seeing your acup. This past cycle was the first cycle since I can ever remember (probably since I was a teenager) that I didn't have sore boobs. I didn't even think of it until she asked me about it. 

Welcome agape love! You aren't alone. This is a great support site.

Dashka, I have to say that this natural process (acup, healthy eating, yoga, meditation) has made me a lot more emotionally balanced than I was before dealing with my RE and all the drugs. And I think that being emotionally balanced is better for making important decisions with regard to what path we are going to take to get our BFP. I was completely irrational while taking clomid and my RE was probably one of the most insensitive people I've ever met. He didn't care about me, he cared more about his pregnancy rates no matter how I got pregnant as long as I was another number to tack on as a success story.

Dwrgi, here is my status: natural TTC after failed IVF

Where are FM and Luvvie?


----------



## Dwrgi

Pinched from another site, and hopefully useful for improving egg quality and promoting follicle and egg development. Aim for 60-70g of protein per day, minimum!

Beef 
Hamburger patty, 4 oz  28 grams protein 
Steak, 6 oz  42 grams 
Most cuts of beef  7 grams of protein per ounce

Chicken 
Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein 
Chicken thigh  10 grams (for average size) 
Drumstick  11 grams 
Wing  6 grams 
Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz  35 grams 

Fish 
Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce 
Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein

Pork 
Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein 
Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz  29 grams 
Ham, 3 oz serving  19 grams 
Ground pork, 1 oz raw  5 grams; 3 oz cooked  22 grams 
Bacon, 1 slice  3 grams 
Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice  5  6 grams

Eggs and Dairy 
Egg, large - 6 grams protein 
Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams 
Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams 
Yogurt, 1 cup  usually 8-12 grams, check label 
Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert)  6 grams per oz 
Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss)  7 or 8 grams per oz 
Hard cheeses (Parmesan)  10 grams per oz

Beans (including soy) 
Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein 
Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams 
Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams 
Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans 
Soy beans, ½ cup cooked  14 grams protein 
Split peas, ½ cup cooked  8 grams

Nuts and Seeds 
Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein 
Almonds, ¼ cup  8 grams 
Peanuts, ¼ cup  9 grams 
Cashews, ¼ cup  5 grams 
Pecans, ¼ cup  2.5 grams 
Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup  6 grams 
Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup  8 grams 
Flax seeds  ¼ cup  8 grams

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/1/fart.gif


----------



## twinkle1975

Hahahaha!!


----------



## dashka

missyt said:


> Lilsluz, that is great that you are oving normally since seeing your acup. This past cycle was the first cycle since I can ever remember (probably since I was a teenager) that I didn't have sore boobs. I didn't even think of it until she asked me about it.
> 
> Welcome agape love! You aren't alone. This is a great support site.
> 
> Dashka, I have to say that this natural process (acup, healthy eating, yoga, meditation) has made me a lot more emotionally balanced than I was before dealing with my RE and all the drugs. And I think that being emotionally balanced is better for making important decisions with regard to what path we are going to take to get our BFP. I was completely irrational while taking clomid and my RE was probably one of the most insensitive people I've ever met. He didn't care about me, he cared more about his pregnancy rates no matter how I got pregnant as long as I was another number to tack on as a success story.
> 
> Dwrgi, here is my status: natural TTC after failed IVF
> 
> Where are FM and Luvvie?

Yes its so true  I agree I need to get more emotionally balanced to I used to be so clear headed and more confident  need to get back to that place. I was really into yoga before but since we adopted its been harder. I need to go to bed earlier and get up earlier to do yoga before work! Glad the acupuncture is going well for you I just love it too it is so relaxing. My ND tried a little laser acupuncture on me last timeits fairly new. Have you tried that? She only did about 5-6 points and then did the rest traditional way with needles. Its pretty cool. I like how she customizes it for whatever time in cycle youre on and also if youre having any other particular problems at the time like headache or digestive issues she can give you some extra points/needles for that. Been seeing her for over a year now most of the time I go every 2 weeks (once before ovulation and once afterwards)but going to try to make it more often.

Dwrgi  here is my status:
39 yrs  TTC naturally (after 3 rounds of Clomid and 2 failed IUIs in 2004/2005) Currently doing acupuncture, supplements (including FolaPro, fish oil , natural progesterone cream and baby aspirin) 

Good luck ladies!!:flower::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> Pinched from another site, and hopefully useful for improving egg quality and promoting follicle and egg development. Aim for 60-70g of protein per day, minimum!
> 
> Beef
> Hamburger patty, 4 oz  28 grams protein
> Steak, 6 oz  42 grams
> Most cuts of beef  7 grams of protein per ounce
> 
> Chicken
> Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein
> Chicken thigh  10 grams (for average size)
> Drumstick  11 grams
> Wing  6 grams
> Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz  35 grams
> 
> Fish
> Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce
> Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein
> 
> Pork
> Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein
> Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz  29 grams
> Ham, 3 oz serving  19 grams
> Ground pork, 1 oz raw  5 grams; 3 oz cooked  22 grams
> Bacon, 1 slice  3 grams
> Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice  5  6 grams
> 
> Eggs and Dairy
> Egg, large - 6 grams protein
> Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams
> Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams
> Yogurt, 1 cup  usually 8-12 grams, check label
> Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert)  6 grams per oz
> Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss)  7 or 8 grams per oz
> Hard cheeses (Parmesan)  10 grams per oz
> 
> Beans (including soy)
> Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein
> Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams
> Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams
> Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans
> Soy beans, ½ cup cooked  14 grams protein
> Split peas, ½ cup cooked  8 grams
> 
> Nuts and Seeds
> Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein
> Almonds, ¼ cup  8 grams
> Peanuts, ¼ cup  9 grams
> Cashews, ¼ cup  5 grams
> Pecans, ¼ cup  2.5 grams
> Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup  6 grams
> Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup  8 grams
> Flax seeds  ¼ cup  8 grams
> 
> https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/1/fart.gif

eggs and pumpkin seeds are especially good for fertility :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

My hamster eats pumpkin seeds - do you think she'd be cross if I stole some of hers??


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi said:


> Pinched from another site, and hopefully useful for improving egg quality and promoting follicle and egg development. Aim for 60-70g of protein per day, minimum!
> 
> Beef
> Hamburger patty, 4 oz  28 grams protein
> Steak, 6 oz  42 grams
> Most cuts of beef  7 grams of protein per ounce
> 
> Chicken
> Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein
> Chicken thigh  10 grams (for average size)
> Drumstick  11 grams
> Wing  6 grams
> Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz  35 grams
> 
> Fish
> Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce
> Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein
> 
> Pork
> Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein
> Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz  29 grams
> Ham, 3 oz serving  19 grams
> Ground pork, 1 oz raw  5 grams; 3 oz cooked  22 grams
> Bacon, 1 slice  3 grams
> Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice  5  6 grams
> 
> Eggs and Dairy
> Egg, large - 6 grams protein
> Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams
> Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams
> Yogurt, 1 cup  usually 8-12 grams, check label
> Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert)  6 grams per oz
> Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss)  7 or 8 grams per oz
> Hard cheeses (Parmesan)  10 grams per oz
> 
> Beans (including soy)
> Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein
> Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams
> Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams
> Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans
> Soy beans, ½ cup cooked  14 grams protein
> Split peas, ½ cup cooked  8 grams
> 
> Nuts and Seeds
> Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein
> Almonds, ¼ cup  8 grams
> Peanuts, ¼ cup  9 grams
> Cashews, ¼ cup  5 grams
> Pecans, ¼ cup  2.5 grams
> Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup  6 grams
> Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup  8 grams
> Flax seeds  ¼ cup  8 grams
> 
> https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/1/fart.gif

Believe it or not spinach is high in protein and also for you vegetarians, quinoa is also a good source of protein.


----------



## twinkle1975

I was listening to an album yesterday & the lyrics to this song touched me & I wanted to share them with you all. This is the only decent recording I could find on you tube - I'm not sure about the slides that go with it though. I've copied & pasted the lyrics for those who can't watch You tube at work! Our patience will pay girls!

Are you down to your last ray of hope 

Well they say that's the moment things turn around 

Don't you give up the fight you can cope 

You can be so amazingly strong 

And you can't let go 

You have come so far 


And I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away 


Are you down to your last drop of love 

Even so you should give it away 

Let it sail with your dreams to the sun 

And return to you laden with promise 

And you can't let go 

I won't let you fall 



And I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away 

And you're tired of chasing love 

Cos it never seems to stay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away 


Are you down to your last weary smile 

So put it on now, and wear it with dignity 

It's time to walk one more mile 

Very soon there are going to be changes 


And I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 


Yes I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

Change it right away 

I would change your world 

There would not be a delay 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHVD_gQYlU


----------



## dashka

missyt said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Pinched from another site, and hopefully useful for improving egg quality and promoting follicle and egg development. Aim for 60-70g of protein per day, minimum!
> 
> Beef
> Hamburger patty, 4 oz  28 grams protein
> Steak, 6 oz  42 grams
> Most cuts of beef  7 grams of protein per ounce
> 
> Chicken
> Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein
> Chicken thigh  10 grams (for average size)
> Drumstick  11 grams
> Wing  6 grams
> Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz  35 grams
> 
> Fish
> Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce
> Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein
> 
> Pork
> Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein
> Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz  29 grams
> Ham, 3 oz serving  19 grams
> Ground pork, 1 oz raw  5 grams; 3 oz cooked  22 grams
> Bacon, 1 slice  3 grams
> Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice  5  6 grams
> 
> Eggs and Dairy
> Egg, large - 6 grams protein
> Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams
> Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams
> Yogurt, 1 cup  usually 8-12 grams, check label
> Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert)  6 grams per oz
> Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss)  7 or 8 grams per oz
> Hard cheeses (Parmesan)  10 grams per oz
> 
> Beans (including soy)
> Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein
> Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams
> Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams
> Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans
> Soy beans, ½ cup cooked  14 grams protein
> Split peas, ½ cup cooked  8 grams
> 
> Nuts and Seeds
> Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein
> Almonds, ¼ cup  8 grams
> Peanuts, ¼ cup  9 grams
> Cashews, ¼ cup  5 grams
> Pecans, ¼ cup  2.5 grams
> Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup  6 grams
> Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup  8 grams
> Flax seeds  ¼ cup  8 grams
> 
> https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/1/fart.gif
> 
> Believe it or not spinach is high in protein and also for you vegetarians, quinoa is also a good source of protein.Click to expand...

Love quinoa!!! it is a complete protein and also has iron, calcium and other minerals and lots of fiber! One of nature's perfect foods!:winkwink:


----------



## Pennyb

Hi Ladies

I have a POAS addication :) How many days DPO do you start testing I start at 10 days, am I really nutty ?


----------



## purplelou

missy - that's lovely! thank you xx 

Penny -step away from the test strips lol - no you are not nutty, I think some of us like to test and some would rather wait and see, whatever suits is good for you! I think 10 dpo is a good start, but if negative it's not a definite :)

Dwrgi - thanks for doing the list, that's useful for all of us and for any new ladies that find us xx

Twinkle - Daggy ?! Lmao! I remember being at school and there was a craze of saying that (and rack off you dag!) neighbours first started :hehe:

HA - how are you doing?? are the giant orange sized ovaries ok?? (Im still completely shocked about that!)

Never - 12 weeks?? yay!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## purplelou

Big loves to everyone else - to Daska, LadyH, Nikki, carole, skye (I hope you are ok and just super busy with shirin) lava, Northstar, Asry, FM (how are you chick?? Haven't seen you in ages) - Butterfly (Im off to have a little stalk in your journal in a minute to see how you are doing)and anyone I am forgetting (sorry)

Twinkle - you are so right, the ladies in here are completely wonderful (and that includes you!!) I would be completely Bonkers if it wasn't for all if you!! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-whacky078.gif

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-hug008.gif


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi, so happy to hear about your friend who finally got pregnant :hugs: I had news today also that one friend of mine who has been trying for 2 yrs now - changed doctors - and straight to ISCI is now preggers :happydance:
She totally had an asswipe doc first, did totally pointless IUI's with crappy spermcounts. New doc was the one who told them that..

AFM, we got the results from SA today and they were perfect :happydance: last sentence was something like " very good ability to fertilize". So its great news in a way, in other way whattahelliswrong??!! So there is something wrong with me in other words. I guess the next step is IUI for us then. Hopefully soon, after this cycle. But I think I want it to be made to natural cycle, as I'm now enjoying reflexology and sepia pills are working. Dont really feel like going crazy with hormones again :nope:


----------



## missyt

Oh and forgot to mention that anasazi beans area great source of protein too!

PennyB, its so hard not to obsess. Like purple said, step away from the strips! LOL. I was driving myself nuts doing that as well. But I disciplined myself to just wait for AF to arrive. I had to put my foot down and tell myself "no more testing!". 

Asry, there is nothing wrong with you. It takes two and didn't your tests come up all clear? I know how you feel with your natural stuff going well and being torn with IUI meds. I was in the same boat. I would do the natural stuff for a month or so and then jump on the IUI bandwagon which didn't give my body enough time to get used to either. Do what you feel is right but don't rush into something right away. Just got the result back. Take a breather to think on it. Like your friend, I had an ass wipe of an RE too. Hence why I need a break, for my own sanity really. We did an IUI with a really low sperm count once too. Makes me wonder. He never told us we had male factor but DH's sperm count was atrocious that one time.


----------



## Asryellah

Yes, my tests have been all ok :) I guess I really don't need to decide right now. But so happy you see how I feel :hugs:
Sorry for being all focused on myself here :dohh: 

You all are special to me :kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinkle, you are an angel. Thank you for those lyrics.

I'm sure you're not at all daggy!!

Lots of love to you!

P.S. You'll probably find all the pumpkin seeds in the hamster's cheeks-I don't fancy your chances Twinks!!!

PennyB-step away from the strips, very gently there, just put them down, sit down and turn away from them. Phew, now, do you feel better???!! It is easy to get obsessed with these things, you'll recognise a pattern when you've done a few cycles, but I guess it all depends on the individual!

Purple-how are you hun?? Rack off, you dag!!! OMG-I'd forgotten THAT one!! xxx

Love to you all!

And where on earth are Luv, and FM, and NS (you should be back from your jaunt by now, s'what I'm thinking, you know what I'm saaaaaaaaaaaaaaying????).

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Yes, my tests have been all ok :) I guess I really don't need to decide right now. But so happy you see how I feel :hugs:
> Sorry for being all focused on myself here :dohh:
> 
> You all are special to me :kiss:

I know exactly how you feel. It's actually nice to know if there is a cause as it can then be specifically treated. Do they test the CM in Sweden (think you're in Sweden), to check for hostile CM like my friend had?? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-I think you said it's EC tomorrow, so good luck to you hun! How are things Hope you're okay and let's hope they catch as many of those eggies as they can! Try not to stress, EC is a breeze, although you WILL feel a little bit uncomfortable afterwards, but this soon passes. Take it easy and try and relax as much as you can-and remember the theory about watching loads of comedies? Get the chuckle dust going!

Thinking of you hun, and sending you LOADS of positive vibes your way, and obviously LOADS of good luck! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

I am addicted to this thread!!! so much great support.... you ladies are awesome...
I can't stay away!

AFM - I am waiting to Ov in the next few days..

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Lady H

Hello everyone! Wow is this thread moving fast! Hello to you all and hope you are having a great week.

So this month I am charting and today Fertility Friend thinks I ovulated on CD10 (though dotted line cross), now on CD 13. Had some odd pains on my right hand side today and this evening loads of CM with some blood in it. I don't want to get my hopes up as it is first time charting and I have read FF can be a little unreliable. Plus 3DPO is early for IB I thought. IF I did O then I dtd on the day of O and the day after. I'm not convinced though as I did not think my OPK's were dark enough. Ho hum, it's all a big learning curve and I'm more chilled this month as I want to see a full cycle. Firstly to check my CD goes back to the 26/27 days I had before last month and secondly so I can make sense of my chart.

It's flippin' cold here tonight, -4 already and dropping. Feel an early night and a just in case BD coming on! :thumbup::blush:


----------



## manuiti

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've been absent so long! I'm just going to slide on in here. :flower: I always find it hard coming on here when hubby's away as I don't feel like I'm even ttc and so feel a bit out of it.

But I'm back now and should hopefully be sticking around as I finally plucked up the courage to contact my sister's RE, so hopefully even when DH is away, we'll still be trying. This RE's apparently the best in the country so we'll see if he can work his magic on DH and I. lol

Anyway, we're just starting with prelim tests - bloods and tubes xray for me & sperm analysis for hubby when he gets home (except the recommended lab is apparently on holiday for the southern hemisphere summer and won't be open again until March! Grrrr).

I've put all my blood results in my other post but my FSH came back *really* high at 25.92 and LH at 15.26. Estradiol, progesterone, prolactin, T3, T4, TSH all in normal ranges. So I'm sat here waiting to hear back from the RE while I quietly freak out over here. From what I've googled, having FSH this high sounds like it's all over really.

Anyway, I hope everyone's been doing okay and hanging in there.

xxx


----------



## LilSluz

manuiti said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been absent so long! I'm just going to slide on in here. :flower: I always find it hard coming on here when hubby's away as I don't feel like I'm even ttc and so feel a bit out of it.
> 
> But I'm back now and should hopefully be sticking around as I finally plucked up the courage to contact my sister's RE, so hopefully even when DH is away, we'll still be trying. This RE's apparently the best in the country so we'll see if he can work his magic on DH and I. lol
> 
> Anyway, we're just starting with prelim tests - bloods and tubes xray for me & sperm analysis for hubby when he gets home (except the recommended lab is apparently on holiday for the southern hemisphere summer and won't be open again until March! Grrrr).
> 
> I've put all my blood results in my other post but my FSH came back *really* high at 25.92 and LH at 15.26. Estradiol, progesterone, prolactin, T3, T4, TSH all in normal ranges. So I'm sat here waiting to hear back from the RE while I quietly freak out over here. From what I've googled, having FSH this high sounds like it's all over really.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone's been doing okay and hanging in there.
> 
> xxx

It ain't over til its over, darlin! :nope:

But, I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. I am saying a prayer for you & please let us know...:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

agape love said:


> Glad to see that I am not alone. I will be 36 tomorrow and had ovarian drilling on Friday 02.03.2012. My DH will be 30 in March and we having been TTC since Feb 2009. Diagnosed with endometriosis in 2008. FS is very hopeful and that makes me feel better. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. So overwhelmed by all that is involved for the lil' miracle I want but willing to do what has to be done. Wishing you all your lil' bundles SOON!

Agape Love, Happy Birthday! Yeah, I know - its nothing to celebrate in our predicament, right? But you are still very young. I turned 39 a week ago :nope:

Welcome to TTC #1>35!!! Everyone here has been very supportive of each other & of newbies. Don't take this the wrong way, but we all hope you don't stay too long! :winkwink: (of course we'd love a visit though!)


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - Thanks for the protein tips & for getting "the list" together!

Here's my deets: TTC since 1/2011, 2 M/C's, 4-5 rounds Clomid, now natural, charting & acupuncture.


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so temps dipped below the line today :-( . I found out what that meant from FF. :nope:

I'm giving it 1 more month au naturale & then I think I should just "go & see" a fertility specialist if no deal. I just want "all the tests" done & all the angles looked at for now. My OBGYN is not so great at fertility I am finding, so I would just like some prof. tips & would feel better w/2nd opinion &/or his "feeling" of what it may be. What if it has been something stupid - or DH -whole time, you know? 

I will of course continue acup, reiki, vits & any food/herb tips I can get my hands on. 

Thanks for all the tips ladies - I'm trying to absorb it all! I need like a Notes file, I think... start copying pasting things in - hard to rem everything!


----------



## LilSluz

dashka - when you say "eggs and pumpkin seeds are especially good for fertility " - can it be egg whites? Tryin to lose holiday pounds (still!) & I know most of the protein is actually in the whites (but NO fat!) but is it the protein, or? I eat egg whites sometimes but will step it up a notch.

Was going to instinctively abbrev. egg whites, but "EW", well - eeewwwwww! hahaha!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Asry - are you doing reflexology for fertility or relaxation or both? haven't tried that yet...


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! We really _are _moving fast atm!! I read in snippets and by the time I have time to sit and respond, I've forgotten everything and/or the subject has long since changed!!

Welcome back, Manuiti!! Glad to see you again. :hugs: I can understand why you're concerned about that FSH. The only advice I can offer is wait and see what the dr has to say about it. And make sure it was drawn on CD3 - FSH changes significantly throughout the cycle, so if your bloods were drawn on the wrong day it's a meaningless number.

AFM, we're a go for egg retrieval tomorrow morning! I've been a little overwhelmed the last few days and that's why I haven't posted much.... My E2 is at 1477 and I have follies at 25, 2 at 20, 2 at 19, 17, 15, 12, and 3 at 9. The 12 and the 9s will probably be immature and useless, and the 25 may well be overripe, but those measurements in the context of the E2 indicate 7 mature eggs. FX'd that pans out! I'm really uncomfortable now, so much so that the notion of sticking a giant needle through my vaginal wall is now preferable to another day feeling this heavy and bloated. :wacko: We'll get a fertilization report on Thursday morning, and transfer will either be Saturday or Monday - all the details are in my journal! :thumbup:

xoxo


----------



## manuiti

Exciting times HA! Got my FXd for you!!! 

I'm pretty sure it was CD3, at the most it was CD4 but I tend to spot for a day or two before I start what I call CD1 - full red flow. So yeah, pretty crap result I think. The only thing I can think of that might have affected it is the hydrocortisone ointment I use occasionally on my face to keep odd patches of red, flaky skin under control. It's only 1% ointment though and I use so little of it, I really don't think it could have that much of an effect. But I've emailed the RE to let him know just in case it makes any difference. :shrug:


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi - was it postcoital test they did? Or is there somekind of other? I need to ask my gyn. You were close with Sweden :thumbup:, I live in Finland. And this morning it was -22c so all you are having warm weather compared to this:haha: soooooo cold :cold:

LilSluz- I'm doing reflexology for infertility, my reflexologist is so awesome. She says shes "father" to many babies :winkwink: I've been there now for 6 times and 2 to go. I totally love it, and after a session I always have these weird tingling feelings in my uterus+ovaries. She did give me sepia officinalis pills for my short lutheal phase and it was in my last cycle already 12days, as it used to be 9-10 days. So totally do recommend, just find someone with good rep.

HA, lots of :hugs: to you hanging in there with all those eggies. Hopefully one of themi is your baby2b there waiting...:cloud9:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asry,

I don't know whether these will help you. In the UK, this test was once done as a standard procedure, but has fallen out of usage. My friend certainly believes that this is what caused her infertility as on her very first IUI, she conceived.

-22: OMG!! I should imagine that you would have about 50 million layers on to keep warm in that!

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/244.html

https://www.fertilityexpert.co.uk/ThePostCoitalTest.html

Big :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Manuiti - welcome back, Ive missed you! as for your numbers, I don't really know what they mean, but as lilsluz said (i think) wait and see what your FS says before you dismiss yourself :hugs:

HA - loads of eggies!!! sounds good, Ill be thinking of you tomorrow and corssing all limbs, eyes and toes for you! keep us updated!! :hugs:

How is everyone else doing today?? I was going to say it's soo cold but then I read about the minus 22 degree weather in finland and suddenly it's seems quite tropical lol!


----------



## purplelou

AFM - nothing new to report really, I think I Ov'd 2 days ago, just waiting for FF to catch up and confirm, and I think the CBFM missed it :( I have read on several threads on the forum generally that it can happen if luteal surge is very short (since you are only testing once a day), but if I am right, then we dtd on O day and the 2 days before so fingers crossed.
Been to the hospital this am with dad to meet the oncologist who will be doing some radiotherapy on his back and pelvis, for pain control and in the hopes it will shrink his tumors down a little bit, because the one in his back is quite close the spinal cord, so that was lots of fun (not!) there is an awful lot of waiting around in hospitals, but luckily my work is very understanding so are letting me take some time off when needed :) so into the TWW..... I will not test, I will not test....:blush:

I probably will test :haha:


----------



## purplelou

I just read over what Asry said up there /\ /\
how amazing to think that one of those eggies HA, could be your babies - just waiting to happen!!!! It's so completely amazing when you think of it !


----------



## Butterfly67

PennyB I have to admit I started testing at 9dpo most of the time but the month of my bfp I tested at 10dpo and it was neg so I thought I was out and did not test again until AF was due :haha:

Manuiti, welcome back :hugs::hugs: I have also heard that FSH can vary from month to month so this may change if you get another test. Having said that I am sure there is at least one lady on this board who has got pg with a similar FSH :hugs:

HA, good luck with the egg collection, bet you can't wait to get them out and get on with it now they are so big! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HA  Good luck today darlin!!! :thumbup: Prayers & finger xd!!!!

Asry  whoa! -22!? :shock: Yikes, I think you & I might be the extremes on here (except maybe Southern Hem.). Suppd to be 80F & sunny (sorry  Ill send you some sunshine so maybe it will warm you up to a balmy -10!) ;-). My mom-in-law is Swedish, so similar area of the world, I guess. Shes a lot of fun. :drunk: Thanks for Reflexology tip  I love to try new things espec. of the alternative/holistic nature these days. Altho keeping all options on table

Dwrgi  Thanks so much for the hostile CM article! Clomid totally messed w/my CM so thats why I stopped (for now). Went from healthy CM to none whatsoever. Maybe Ill take Rob. anyway just in case? :?:

Purple  doing well considering AF due anytime now, thank you. How are you holding up these days, darlin?

Hello to everyone else & lots of :hugs: :dust: to you today!


----------



## LilSluz

Purple - I think you posted while I was typing - got your update


----------



## missyt

Hi ladies, I have several comments so I hope I don't miss anyone.

Asry, you are special to me too! You're so sweet! :hugs:(please see my comment to dwrgi below)

Dwrgi, I read a book on pH balance in the body which has to do with acidity and alkalinity in food. pH levels that are off can cause hostile CM. If you'd like I could post some of the information I found out on here or in my journal. Off the top of my head, meats are very acidic however, plant foods are the opposite. The key is to balance them. There are also pH tests you can buy in the drugstore and probably online to check you pH levels. Lemons are also very alkaline so when I know I'm eating meat, not only do I eat some veggies but I'll drink water with fresh lemon juice. That way I know I'm balancing. If you are intersted, a good book to read on this is Alkalize or Die by Theodore Baroody and also The pH Miracle by Rober Young. Basically what I took out of both books was to add more greens and less meat. So I make two smoothies a day with lots of greens and some fruit to sweeten naturally and make it taste good. :thumbup:

Lady H, I just ordered a ferning scope ovulation kit from amazon. My acupuncturist suggested it. I read up on it and they are supposedly more accurate than urine test OPK. You basically spit on a slide and look under the provided microscope and if your saliva has a ferning pattern it means you are about to ovulate. I figure its worth shot and also another level of accuracy if you are also using urine test OPKs, temp charting or other fertility monitors. It was inexpensive too.

Dashka, so happy to have you here too and I really appreciate all your knowledge! :kiss:

Manuiti, high FSH doens't mean its the end. There is a really good book by Julia Indichova that I suggest you read called Inconceiveable. She was trying to get pregnant at age 42 with and FSH of 42. 7 specialists told her there was no way she'd be able to conceive on her own. :wacko: She went on a personal quest to see what she could do to make herself healthier and lower her FSH. She ended up conceiving naturally 8 months later at age 43 and gave birth to her daughter at 44. She has 2 books out now and does workshops. I read her book after my failed IVF and I'm so glad I did because it pulled me out of my funk and gave me hope again.

Purple, I hope your dad is doing okay. :hugs: You are such a good daughter.


----------



## LilSluz

Purple - does your dad need surgery, or can they even do it so close to the spinal cord? Metatastic? (sp?) That's scary! 

I had 6 back surg's in 2010 & suffered 4 dural sac tears. That was scary enough (I was awake during all of them - some 4hr surg's too). But a tumor - yikes :-(

Good luck & keep us posted?


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> Purple - does your dad need surgery, or can they even do it so close to the spinal cord? Metatastic? (sp?) That's scary!
> 
> I had 6 back surg's in 2010 & suffered 4 dural sac tears. That was scary enough (I was awake during all of them - some 4hr surg's too). But a tumor - yikes :-(
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted?

Hi Lilsluz, ouch - your back surgeries sound scary!! have you completely recovered now??

basically my dad has cancer which has spread all over, he's having palliative treatment now, so chemo (starting in 2 weekss) and radio to try and shrink the tumours and relieve pain and symptoms, the doctors are not really sure where the primary/original tumour is, but think it may have started in his pancreas or lung. thank you for asking :hugs:
and ladies - thank you, I hope I don't go on about all this too much, I don't mean to make anyone sad :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and missy - thank you hun, you did the same for your parents, so I know you understand. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Purple - we're here for all the ups & downs - we don't TTC in a bubble - life still goes on around us & if we can support you with love & virtual cuddles we will xxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Purple - you are such strong woman and a *great* daughter :hugs: and you can go about your dad as much as you want. Or anything about yourself, you always consider everyone here first, you are such a sweetheart :kiss:

Thanks Dwirgi for the info :thumbup: that is one thing I've wondered about my cm is it hostile killing all :spermy::grr:..And about PH. I need to check out some literature about that thanks for the tip also Missy hugs:) I eat lots of sweets, wonder what that does to ph :shrug:

Lilsluz thanks for the sunshine :haha: it's working already, it should only be like -5 on weekend. Yay!!! :shipw::coolio:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Purple, because we love you, we care about what you're going through with your dad... taking care of each other on here means taking care of each other through think AND thin, and we are here to support you no matter what your needs are on any given day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sooooo, the full story is in my journal, but the short version is WE GOT EIGHT EGGS!!!!!!!! I am so so excited!! :happydance: That's just a very basic number - no verdict on their quality of whether or not they're mature (I highly doubt all 8 of them are), but the fact that 8 were retrieved is GREAT news!! My dr was very very pleased!! Tomorrow morning they'll call with our fertilization report (that's also when they'll be able to tell us how many of the eggs were mature, and whether or not they ended up having to do ICSI), and we'll be doing a Day 5 transfer unless 3 or fewer fertilize. 

I'm going to Bedfordshire (I love Bridget Jones!) to sleep off some of this post-anesthesia dizziness, but I'll be back online later to chat. Thank you all so much for your well-wishes and prayers and happy thoughts!! 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## purplelou

you ladies are the greatest! Ever!! I just love you all !!!!

thank you xxxx


----------



## purplelou

HA - I am so pleased for you, 8 sounds like a great number, I am willing them to become beautiful juicy fat embies for you xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Purple, because we love you, we care about what you're going through with your dad... taking care of each other on here means taking care of each other through think AND thin, and we are here to support you no matter what your needs are on any given day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sooooo, the full story is in my journal, but the short version is WE GOT EIGHT EGGS!!!!!!!! I am so so excited!! :happydance: That's just a very basic number - no verdict on their quality of whether or not they're mature (I highly doubt all 8 of them are), but the fact that 8 were retrieved is GREAT news!! My dr was very very pleased!! Tomorrow morning they'll call with our fertilization report (that's also when they'll be able to tell us how many of the eggs were mature, and whether or not they ended up having to do ICSI), and we'll be doing a Day 5 transfer unless 3 or fewer fertilize.
> 
> I'm going to Bedfordshire (I love Bridget Jones!) to sleep off some of this post-anesthesia dizziness, but I'll be back online later to chat. Thank you all so much for your well-wishes and prayers and happy thoughts!!
> 
> xoxoxoxo

Attagirl, Happy! Finger crossed now that they all fertilize and you get even better news tomorrow!!

Sleep well hunni, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Another classic quote to cheer us all up even more! We got to keep laughing now, for HA's eggs!!!
_Shazzer: Introduce people with thoughtful details. Such as: "Sheila, this is Daniel. Daniel, this is Sheila. Sheila enjoys horse-riding and comes from New Zealand. Daniel enjoys publishing and comes..."
Bridget: ...all over your face? _


----------



## Pennyb

Hi lovely ladies.

Something weird has happened and I need your expert advice. I am 4-5DPO I have just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was a small amount of bright red blood. It's way to early for AF. I have read implantation bleed is brown, so is I am a bit stumped on this !

Any suggestions :)


----------



## purplelou

ohh penny - when I managed to get pregnant I had some pinkish/reddish spotting that happened around 5-7 DPO. I didn't know then but I think it ws probably implantation bleeding, so fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-I hope your father is coping with everything. I think you sound like a BRILLIANT daughter! I have no idea what's going on with your CBFM and FF, I gave up on temping yonks ago as I always have OV cramps to tell me when I ovulate, and of course, the JT inspired EWCM. Sounds as if you DTD at the right time, so fingers crossed for catching that eggy! Big hugs to you hun, Axxxx

Missy-that's fascinating information, I had no idea. My OH LIVES on sweets and sugary drinks so his bits and pieces must be incredibly acidic, would you say?? I STILL blame his :spermy: for our problems. Grrrrr. :growlmad: I realise this isn't EXACTLY a _mature _ view! I may very well dig that book out and have a read. You are an inspiration!! Big hugs to you hun, Axxxxx

Does anybody watch 'Cougar Town'? They're showing Series 1 (and probably 2 is coming up) on Sky Living cos I assume they are about to launch Series 3. I loves loves LOVES it-really cracks me up!

And this is for Happy:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
(Nearest thing I could find on here to do with disco balls and dancing!)

Lots of love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pennyb

purplelou said:


> basically my dad has cancer which has spread all over, he's having palliative treatment now, so chemo (starting in 2 weekss) and radio to try and shrink the tumours and relieve pain and symptoms, the doctors are not really sure where the primary/original tumour is, but think it may have started in his pancreas or lung. thank you for asking :hugs:
> and ladies - thank you, I hope I don't go on about all this too much, I don't mean to make anyone sad :hugs: :hugs:

that must be really tough in you all. Never feel guilty for talking about it. You need to have somewhere to vent and know we will all support you xx


----------



## Pennyb

purplelou said:


> ohh penny - when I managed to get pregnant I had some pinkish/reddish spotting that happened around 5-7 DPO. I didn't know then but I think it ws probably implantation bleeding, so fingers crossed for you!!

Thanks for that :flower: I am keeping my fingers crossed I am 10 DPO on valentines day which is also my wedding anniversary and as a POAS addict you can guess what I will be doing that morning, yes me and the stick with a clean container lol....


----------



## missyt

Purple, post away about your dad. And yes I do understand. Its amazing how when we were kids they took care of us but now that we are adults we take care of them.

HA, 8 eggs! Yay! I'm going to check out your journal soon!

Dwrgi, I've really had to keep DH about his diet. I have made some progress and he does drink the smoothies I make. DH had the most awful diet when I first met him; smoked, drank sugary sodas and energy drinks, had 7 cups of coffee a day, ate fast food, drank almost everyday (but so did I), etc. He's gotten better. Its really frustrating when they don't put the effort in either. Does he realize that the health of your baby depends on how he takes care of himself too? I'm sure you reminded him of this because you are a smart lady and do your research. Men just are so thickheaded sometimes.

PennyB, that very well could be implantation bleeding. Fx'd for you.

AFM, [email protected] coworker made a stupid comment today. One of my pug babies is feeling bad and I mentioned it at work because DH went home at lunch to check on him. I was talking outloud that I hope he didn't swallow one of SS toys because I spent a load of money last year on surger for my other pug baby that bit off part of a rubber bone and swallowed it. He went on about how I'm crazy to spend that much and why. Well I lost it and said that they are my children because I don't have children even though I want them very badly. He doesn't know my situation but I really wanted to say that he's just ignorant because he was blessed with two sons and he'll never understand what its like to be childless and how your pets become your children when you have fertility problems. @sshole!


----------



## purplelou

Ohh Missy, your poor furbaby - I hope he is ok :hugs: it's such a worry when they are poorly, especially since they can't explain what is wrong. your coworker is an ass!


----------



## purplelou

Here's a discoball and some dancing bananas for you HA (inspired by Dwrgi)

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/Animated_Disco_Ball_object-emoticon-00445B15D.gif
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance017.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance016.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance001.gif​


----------



## missyt

purplelou said:


> Ohh Missy, your poor furbaby - I hope he is ok :hugs: it's such a worry when they are poorly, especially since they can't explain what is wrong. your coworker is an ass!

Oh purple I know you understand, especially with what happened to little Brody. I got so freaked out after @ss coworker made that comment that I called the vet. DH is taking Bandit at 4:30 because I have a chiropractor appointment. Bandit really worried me because he was groggy and moaning a lot last night (he usually moans but not that much). And this morning he wouldn't eat his food which so not like him. I made him chicken and rice and he ate that but then he wouldn't poop so I gave him an antacid and took him for a walk. He pooped but DH said he was acting lazy when he went home at lunch. I'm going to put a picutre up of him.
 



Attached Files:







bandit2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> dashka - when you say "eggs and pumpkin seeds are especially good for fertility " - can it be egg whites? Tryin to lose holiday pounds (still!) & I know most of the protein is actually in the whites (but NO fat!) but is it the protein, or? I eat egg whites sometimes but will step it up a notch.
> 
> Was going to instinctively abbrev. egg whites, but "EW", well - eeewwwwww! hahaha!!!

I believe (but don't quote me) that it's the whole egg... not just the whites... and because I believe in 'whole foods'... the entire egg is needed.... It's really in the way it's cooked that people need to worry about the fat/cholesterol... So just boil them. Most of the nutrients are in the yolk and there is actually something in the yolk that helps to combat cholesterol... Think 'whole' foods... eating things as close to the way they are in nature.


----------



## Pennyb

Missy hope your doggie is ok.

People can be so thoughtless and ignorant, ignore him :)


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Purple - does your dad need surgery, or can they even do it so close to the spinal cord? Metatastic? (sp?) That's scary!
> 
> I had 6 back surg's in 2010 & suffered 4 dural sac tears. That was scary enough (I was awake during all of them - some 4hr surg's too). But a tumor - yikes :-(
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted?
> 
> Hi Lilsluz, ouch - your back surgeries sound scary!! have you completely recovered now??
> 
> basically my dad has cancer which has spread all over, he's having palliative treatment now, so chemo (starting in 2 weekss) and radio to try and shrink the tumours and relieve pain and symptoms, the doctors are not really sure where the primary/original tumour is, but think it may have started in his pancreas or lung. thank you for asking :hugs:
> and ladies - thank you, I hope I don't go on about all this too much, I don't mean to make anyone sad :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> and missy - thank you hun, you did the same for your parents, so I know you understand. :hugs:Click to expand...

oh purple - I'm so sad to hear about your Dad and what you're going through .... Thoughts and prayers with you... and big hugs.... :hugs:


----------



## dashka

HA - good luck with EC tomorrow!! fx for you!!


----------



## dashka

Oh missy - hope your little doggy is ok..... he is sooooo sweet... We have a little Westie and she is 12 yrs old now.... She is our daughter... Some people are so insensitive and just don't understand that they are our fur-babies! Has he been well up til now? Once in a while they eat something outside that upsets their system ... Is he throwing up or diarrhea? I think if they throw up it's actually good not to feed them for a day.
We put supplements in our doggie's food (yes we're nuts)... let me know if you're interested and I'll send to you...


----------



## dashka

Hey Missy -since you're talking about smoothies - I thought I'd post the smoothie that I have almost every morning.... I created this recipe - hope you enjoy it!

GREEN GOGI GOODNESS  (nice for winter since not &#8216;frozen&#8217; like others - and also good for spleen not to have too cold)
My favourite smoothie right now and so easy&#8230; Protein, Omega 3s, super-antioxidants, fibre and loads of amazing energy! The raw cacao powder and gogi berries give it a nice flavour and energy kick- You don&#8217;t taste any spinach in there-trust me! I make mine in the Magic Bullet blender and just take the cup to sip on my drive to work. Great way to start the day!

Combine these ingredients in blender:
1 cup Almond Milk
½ cup water
2 handfuls of organic baby spinach (pre-washed)
1 banana
1 tbsp. organic Gogi berries
1 tbsp. organic milled ( ground) Chia seeds
1 tsp. organic RAW cacao powder (excellent antioxidant and energizing properties)

Once the above area blended, then add these and blend for only 10-12 seconds: (very important not to over-process these and add at the end-especially the fish oil)
2 tbsp. protein powder (ie. Pumpkin seed (or hemp) protein powder)
1-2 tsp. Fish oil (lemon flavoured)

If too thick you can add more water when you blend the last ingredients&#8230;.


----------



## dashka

AFM - my opk strip test shows surge today so more BD'ing tonight hopefully (did yesterday) and maybe Ov. tomorrow or next day? My ND says ov can happen anytime from 12-48 hrs after the surge appears. :flower: 

Good luck Ladies!


----------



## missyt

Dashka, I'd love to hear what supplements you give your doggie. I have a homeopathic flea and tic treatment for them because the Frontline stuff really irritated Bandit's skin and they scratch so much from it.

Bandit update: Turns out the little guy had a gas problem. LOL. He's doing fine. He got x-rayed and they gave him some fluids. They didn't find any blockages. Thank God!


----------



## missyt

Dashka, thanks for the smoothie recipe! Its sounds a lot like one I make except I use flaxseeds instead of chia. I just got a vitamix blender. Its awsome!


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Purple - does your dad need surgery, or can they even do it so close to the spinal cord? Metatastic? (sp?) That's scary!
> 
> I had 6 back surg's in 2010 & suffered 4 dural sac tears. That was scary enough (I was awake during all of them - some 4hr surg's too). But a tumor - yikes :-(
> 
> Good luck & keep us posted?
> 
> Hi Lilsluz, ouch - your back surgeries sound scary!! have you completely recovered now??
> 
> basically my dad has cancer which has spread all over, he's having palliative treatment now, so chemo (starting in 2 weekss) and radio to try and shrink the tumours and relieve pain and symptoms, the doctors are not really sure where the primary/original tumour is, but think it may have started in his pancreas or lung. thank you for asking :hugs:
> and ladies - thank you, I hope I don't go on about all this too much, I don't mean to make anyone sad :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> and missy - thank you hun, you did the same for your parents, so I know you understand. :hugs:Click to expand...

Purple  You can vent anytime on us  thats what we are here for! And this is your daddy, not some distant cousin or anything. We only have one dad & mom in life & they are very, very precious to us.

I did recover from the 6 back surgeries  eventually, thank you for asking. Not without a lot of work, rehab, walking & soul-searching though! Reiki helped so much Ive been doing it ever since. I was a snowboarder, even heli-boarder, so I injured myself pretty badly over past 8 years (what kept me from trying for kids, actually)  rare neuro disorders, you name it, from falls & bad wipe-outs. But resolved to get myself healthy in 2011 & Ive been doing well ever since (knock on wood!)

But that's nothing compared to what your dad is going through - I'm so sorry :-(. 

Sending prayers & sunshine your way! Or maybe I'll send you +POAS dreams since you are probably sleeping right now! :sleep::winkwink:


----------



## LilSluz

HA  yay for 8 eggs! So happy for you!!! :happydance:

Penny  not sure about the red blood, but Fxd for you that its implantation bleeding! Dont know what else it could be?

Missy  so glad your baby is OK! Very cute, too! & thanks for pH info. Ive been reading up on acidosis lately for other reasons & didnt even realize could create HCM. I gotta go get a pH test  thanks! (going on my fert notes list)

Asry - -5 wow, it did work! Get out your bikini, woo-hoo! :coolio:

Dashka  thanks for the tips & smoothie recipes! Im getting there with my eating habits (albeit slowly). baby steps, baby steps :winkwink:

Expecting :witch::devil::evil: tomorrow b/c already 15DPO. Grrr:growlmad:

Better luck to you ladies! :flower::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Lilsluz, you sure have been through a lot with your back! I think thats awsome that reiki has helped you. My counselor does reiki and she said she'd try it on me sometime. I'm very interested. Can you give me some info on what your reiki sessions are like?

Dashka, forgot to mention, good point about the spleen and taking away from cold foods. I actually made a tomato beet soup tonight. Beets are good blood builders from what I read. But since acupuncture I've been trying to stay away from cold foods more and eat more soups like my acupuncturist suggested. For the goji berries, what form are they in? They sell the dried ones at my healthfood store but I also see the more moist one which are of course more expensive but yummier. Which do you use in your smoothies?


----------



## ipen44

Wow--you ladies have been BUSY. I have had a nutso week with tons of travel. I worked 8am to 12:30 am on Monday and 6:00 am to 3 am on Tuesday. Today I slept in a little bit and was back at the office. Tomorrow, I fly out at 6pm for another 2 days of travel.

BLAHHH

Not much going on with me. Still waiting to see if I ovulate without clomid. According to my normal schedule, I should be due to ovulate Sunday which means +OPK Saturday. My doctor will only do IUI the day after a smiley, but if I go by that it might be Sunday which is no good. I haven't had a chance to call the clinic and see if our sperm has arrived. It will be ok if this month doesnt work out. I have a lot going on this week with turning in my notice, taking care of paperwork for the new job, and all of this travel.

Turned in my notice today and all of the sudden the high level people want to be very nice to me. They called and want me to get to San Francisco earlier tomorrow to "talk" and "see things". 

Love and support to all you ladies. I did read all the posts and am keeping track of you all. :hugs: I hope to catch up better on the weekend. As for now, better :sex: just in case I get a smiley while in CA.


----------



## Asryellah

LilSluz - holycrappers you've been a heli-boarder!! Wow, not that snow boarding itself is extreme:thumbup: but sorry you had to go all those back surgerys and injuries, I'm so happy that you have recovered :hugs: must've been very long road. And for today :test::test::test: you're already dpo15 I couldn't keep my hands off from some lab work around the toilet :winkwink:
Hopefully you'll have good news today.. :bfp:

Missy, your doggies are sooo cute!! And happy to hear that problem is solved. Love the knitwear he's got on :thumbup: Our little yorkie has few warm clothes when we take him outside, but when its warm or inside house he doesn't like to wear anything. And you are so right, our little pets are our familymembers and our babies. People with kids&no pets just don't see them anything but animals. Like I love to watch OH with him, he keeps him like a baby in his arms and kisses and babytalks..awww :cloud9:

Penny, hope it is implantation spotting :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Missy - oh my goodness, your babies are the cutest!!! I am so happy to hear that your little one is ok, I hope he feels back to normal soon bless him!

Lilsluz - wow - you are an extreme lady!! and you have really been through it with your back. I am so happy that you're all recovered now, must've been quite a time when you were in the middle of all that! and 15 DPO - I agree with Asry - Bathroom science time!! :test: (Ive always wanted to use that icon!)


----------



## purplelou

HA - I am literally on the edge of my seat willing good thoughts and growing/fertilization vibes to your embies!

Dwrgi - how is contraception suiting you?? it must be so weird to be taking it after all this time - ironic!!


----------



## purplelou

Daska - tha smoothie recipe sounds quite yummy! although Ill be honest I don't recognise all the ingredients.

Asry - I hope that blinking witch stays away!! Grrr


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning girls, how are you all?

HA-I am on pins to hear how your eggies have got on, and I am SURE that you will hear good news! How are you feeling today? It's all a bit of an emotional roller-coaster, tbh, isn't it? Anyway, sending you loads of hugs and lots of love, and willing those eggies to fertilize! :thumbup::thumbup:

Missy-people can be so very insenstive. What really bugs me is that some people feel that they have the right to comment on others-re. your colleague and his comment about your dog. What the heck tate is it to do with him anyway???? We have to develop such a thick skin against other people and their thoughtless remarks. Your dogs are so beautiful-are they called Smokey and Bandit? Just guessing from the name 'Bandit'! So glad that Bandit is feeling better. Our silly (but trying to be helpful) neighbour threw some old scones into our dogs run yesterday. Huskeys have notoriously sensitive digestions and cannot eat any wheat. Well, of course, last night, the entire world was falling out of Ruby's bottom. People just don't think. Big hugs to you, hun! xx

Purple-how you doing hun? I love these emoticons that you find! It was weird to use contraception, but I'm happy that we did. Thanks for asking! Lots of positive thoughts now that exciting things are going on in your womb!! Fingers crossed you've caught that eggy! :thumbup:

Twinks-what are you up to? All okay? Big hugs to you! xxxxx

PennyB-FX that it's implantation spotting. xxx

Manuiti-glad to have you back, I love your dog's picture! Good idea to get going on treatment options-life's too short to hang around waiting! Let's hope you get some good news soon! xx

Hi to everybody else! :thumbup::flower::flower:

AFM-I start taking the norethisterone tomorrow to delay my period, and also start using the testo gel pads. I read somewhere that side effects are spots and greasy hair. You mean, on top of the spots and greasy hair I've got from DHEA????! Great!! Incidentally, I think I've solved the probelm of the bacne-I ordered some micronised DHEA from the US, and it seems to have fewer side effects. Something to bear in mind for those interested in taking it!

Love to you all, 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

missyt said:


> Dashka, I'd love to hear what supplements you give your doggie. I have a homeopathic flea and tic treatment for them because the Frontline stuff really irritated Bandit's skin and they scratch so much from it.
> 
> Bandit update: Turns out the little guy had a gas problem. LOL. He's doing fine. He got x-rayed and they gave him some fluids. They didn't find any blockages. Thank God!

Oh so glad to hear your doggy is ok.... Sure no problem - we give our little Westie the following in her food : (she is 12 yrs. old and 18 pounds so you may have to adjust depending on their weight)
- 1/4 tsp. fish oil (but not cod liver oil - must be other)
- 1/4 tsp. green powder (I buy alfalfa powder and kelp powder and mix the 2 in a glass jar and keep in freezer)
- 1 capsule (1 open it up and sprinkle in food) of probiotics - I give this once /week - this is really good for their digestive system especially when they have a tummy upset.... (or you can also give a good quality plain yogurt -2 tbsp....several times/week
- half a tablet (we break it up) of "RECOVERY SA" - she has sore hips -start of arthritis in her hips/knee -so this is a mobility supplement with MSM and more -especially good for her in winter... if your dog doesn't have any issues with sore joints/arthritis -don't give this

You can also add in bee pollen into their food - used to do this but now since I give the alfalfa/kelp -don't anymore.

There you go!! 
xo
:flower:


----------



## dashka

missyt said:


> Lilsluz, you sure have been through a lot with your back! I think thats awsome that reiki has helped you. My counselor does reiki and she said she'd try it on me sometime. I'm very interested. Can you give me some info on what your reiki sessions are like?
> 
> Dashka, forgot to mention, good point about the spleen and taking away from cold foods. I actually made a tomato beet soup tonight. Beets are good blood builders from what I read. But since acupuncture I've been trying to stay away from cold foods more and eat more soups like my acupuncturist suggested. For the goji berries, what form are they in? They sell the dried ones at my healthfood store but I also see the more moist one which are of course more expensive but yummier. Which do you use in your smoothies?

Yes I've done reiki before .... it is really cool...If I describe it to you it sounds a bit weird - but you feel as if they are touching you (warm) but they actually just have their hands gliding over that area... I did it a long time ago though.
As for the gogi berries - I buy the organic dried ones....and because they are going in the smoothie -they get all smooshed up! Ideally you should soak the dried ones a bit - but I never remember to.

Also -ladies make sure your iron levels are good - iron is definitely needed for conception (blood building) but make sure you get it tested before you take supplements :flower:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> Good morning girls, how are you all?
> 
> HA-I am on pins to hear how your eggies have got on, and I am SURE that you will hear good news! How are you feeling today? It's all a bit of an emotional roller-coaster, tbh, isn't it? Anyway, sending you loads of hugs and lots of love, and willing those eggies to fertilize! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Missy-people can be so very insenstive. What really bugs me is that some people feel that they have the right to comment on others-re. your colleague and his comment about your dog. What the heck tate is it to do with him anyway???? We have to develop such a thick skin against other people and their thoughtless remarks. Your dogs are so beautiful-are they called Smokey and Bandit? Just guessing from the name 'Bandit'! So glad that Bandit is feeling better. Our silly (but trying to be helpful) neighbour threw some old scones into our dogs run yesterday. Huskeys have notoriously sensitive digestions and cannot eat any wheat. Well, of course, last night, the entire world was falling out of Ruby's bottom. People just don't think. Big hugs to you, hun! xx
> 
> Purple-how you doing hun? I love these emoticons that you find! It was weird to use contraception, but I'm happy that we did. Thanks for asking! Lots of positive thoughts now that exciting things are going on in your womb!! Fingers crossed you've caught that eggy! :thumbup:
> 
> Twinks-what are you up to? All okay? Big hugs to you! xxxxx
> 
> PennyB-FX that it's implantation spotting. xxx
> 
> Manuiti-glad to have you back, I love your dog's picture! Good idea to get going on treatment options-life's too short to hang around waiting! Let's hope you get some good news soon! xx
> 
> Hi to everybody else! :thumbup::flower::flower:
> 
> AFM-I start taking the norethisterone tomorrow to delay my period, and also start using the testo gel pads. I read somewhere that side effects are spots and greasy hair. You mean, on top of the spots and greasy hair I've got from DHEA????! Great!! Incidentally, I think I've solved the probelm of the bacne-I ordered some micronised DHEA from the US, and it seems to have fewer side effects. Something to bear in mind for those interested in taking it!
> 
> Love to you all,
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

good luck Dwrgi! I was taking DHEA also for about 9 months last year so I know what you mean about the 'bacne".... it's annoying.. But just wanted to say for the other ladies out there to make sure you don't take it unless you get your levels checked first. At that time, mine were very low... -like 2.1 (that of a 70 year old) ...yikes...:wacko:


----------



## dashka

Penny Fx for you that it's implantation bleeding!!!:flower:

Lilsluz.... you need to test girlfriend!!!:test:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm on pins and needles, too!!!! I had a hard time falling asleep last night because I kept thinking about what sort of news today would bring.... Not to mention the discomfort... I'm not in pain all the time, just when I make certain movements... but I am pretty uncomfortable still. 

I'll post as soon as I hear anything!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Thinking of you hun, and keeping everything crossed! Fertilize, you little beauties!!! 

:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi all  yeah, the back problems were probably one of the worst things I ever had to go thru in my life. Almost sent me over the edge, so to speak. Almost divorced husband & everything. It's one of those things that affected every aspect of my life & in way more ways than just physical, you know? But, I made it! Yay!!! (whew!)[-o&lt; Thanks so much for asking & for your well-wishes!:thumbup: :flower::hugs:

Missy  Hopefully I can give a good explanation. Reiki (Japanese for God Energy) is a form of energy healing &everybody feels it differently. Typically, we do put hands-on chakra spots, but some dont. Like Dashka felt warmth, you can feel vibrations, cold, you may cough, start crying, start laughing, it may take pain away some or a lot (was dramatic difference in pain post-surgery for me),but people respond differently & some people have to get rid of stuff (some a lot more than others). 

I always tell people to give it a good 3x b/c everyone has blockages, so it may take 2-3 times before you really start feeling it. And a lot of times people will feel really relaxed after it & feel so good, but they arent sure why. After 3x (some sooner) you can really tell when the energy comes on & you get it. Its really cool - I feel like the calmest, happiest person in the entire world afterwards & nothing can touch me. I think the world could explode around me & Id be just fine with it! Its a very calm & loving energy  hard to describe :cloud9:

Anyway, everyone experiences different things, but I highly recommend it for anyone seeking healing, spirituality, & peace. You have to be open to it & want to receive it, though. I dont know exactly how it works, but some are coming out with ties to quantum mechanics (waaayyy over my head!).:dohh:

There are some studies starting out there, but you see how long it took for acup. - reiki is way less mainstream. Certain cities are starting to push reiki in hospitals & nurses are starting to become practitioners as a complimentary therapy b/c they see what it does for their patients (healing times cut in half, less pain meds, etc.) 

Hope that helps! I'm glad you are going to try it - please let me know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Ipen  good luck with the big O! Hmmm - ok, so good luck with both big Os :lol:

Asry, Purple & Dashka  you guys are funny! OK, so Im not understanding  my calcs say AF due today, but somehow I am 16 DPO on FF? Anyway, I dont feel pregnant, but I dont feel AF coming on either? So, "just for you guys" :winkwink: I tested & BFN. So, not sure whats up, but Im sure the :witch: will come soon I hope she comes soon b/c I think the alternative (no preg/no AF) = a cyst, right? :sad1: Pretty bad when you are hoping for :witch::flow:!!! 

Dwrgi  good luck to you with the nore., spots, greasy hair & bacne! You must be quite a sight right now! :awww:

HA  FX, FX, FX for you!!!! Good luck today! :thumbup:

Oh wow - I better get to work! Good luck to all you ladies & wishing you a great day today! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HappyAuntie

The lab called me at 8:30a and I posted in my journal, then tried to come over here and BnB crashed on me and was out of commission until now, two hours later!! :brat:

Of my 8 eggs, 6 were mature... they performed ICSI on all 6, and 4 fertilized! :thumbup: We're on for a Monday (Day 5) transfer, so now we just have to pray those 4 will hold on and keep growing!!

I knew realistically that not all 8 would be usable, and that not every egg would fertilize, so I'm trying to remember that 4/6 is great. I just get a little anxious thinking beyond Monday - odds are that not all 4 are going to survive to Monday, so I'm trying to let go of any expectations of having embies to freeze. That's all fine and dandy if I get a BFP from this cycle... if I get a BFN, I would feel much better about trying again if we could do a frozen cycle - I get heart palpitations thinking about paying for a second fresh cycle! :help: So I'm trying to just focus on Monday... one step at a time....

When the embryologist came in to introduce himself before the retrieval yesterday and explain his part of the job, we joked with him and asked if he could play some Marvin Gaye in the lab to help get our eggs and sperm in the mood.... Well, when the biologist called this morning, she said he totally did!!!! :rofl: She said the whole lab was gettin' their groove on yesterday morning, that she was singing along as she labeled our petri dishes, and that the embryologist was still laughing about it as he injected the sperm!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pennyb

Keeping everything crossed for you :) Good luck for Monday.


----------



## purplelou

Ha - that's so funny! what lovely "eggy people" you had there! 4 eh?? if all are good, how many would they put back, could you end up with quads or triplets?? :huh: I am so excited for you! did you get a picture of the embies or anything??


----------



## purplelou

Lilsluz - bah!! for the bfn! I was hoping (and needing) some good news!! :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh my goodness HA just thinking about a petri dish with cells in it and " let's get it on" playing in the backround :haha: :rofl:
This has got to be the time you will make it! With help of Marvin Gaye :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Ha - that's so funny! what lovely "eggy people" you had there! 4 eh?? if all are good, how many would they put back, could you end up with quads or triplets?? :huh: I am so excited for you! did you get a picture of the embies or anything??

I'll get a picture immediately prior to transfer. If they're good quality, they'll transfer 2 on Day 5. If they're not such good quality, or if 3 survive, we'll transfer 3. (I wouldn't freeze just one because, at my age, the odds of a single-embryo-transfer working are pretty slim, so it wouldn't be worth the time or money to do a frozen cycle just to transfer 1 embie. I suppose we could freeze one and then do another fresh cycle on the hopes that we'd have more to freeze and then could do a frozen cycle later on down the road, but we'll worry about that when we see how many survive through the weekend....)

In the US there aren't any laws governing how many to transfer, but there are guidelines, and my dr sticks very strictly to those guidelines. His goal, and ours, is one healthy singleton pregnancy resulting in one healthy singleton baby. I have ZERO interest in quads or trips. Frankly, the thought of even twins scares the bejeezus out of me, but if it happened I know we'd figure it out. I just know it would be incredibly difficult with no family nearby to help. 

If you're interested, here's the US guidelines on how many to transfer: https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...ndards/Guidelines_on_number_of_embryos(1).pdf


----------



## purplelou

that's lovely! and thank you for the reading material, very interesting - Im having a look now. I too would be scared to death of any more than one baby at a time!


----------



## purplelou

Ladies I too was in the middle of lots of posts trying to include everyone and then the site went bump and now Ive lost my train of thought :( (it doesn't take much :hehe:) anyway - big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all I haven't mentioned, I hope you are all well!

afm - FF has confirmed Ov - and our :sex: was timed great, (I may start given DH marks out of 10 :rofl: ) so now we wait and see. It's predcited to snow here tonight again - bah!!


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, yes my babies are called Smokey and Bandit. Bandit is the fawn one and Smokey is black. They are a year apart. I love them so much. Poor Ruby. I hope her tummy is feeling better. Some people just don't get it.

Dashka, beets are great for blood building. I put beet greens in my smoothies. I use the beet roots to make soup or salad. I can post the recipes if you'd like. I also save the water that I boild them in and use it as liquid for my smoothies instead of water or milk. Looks like we are so on the same page.

LilSluz, thanks for the reiki information. I agree that you can't expect a difference in one session and you have to give it a few tries. I'm amazed it helped with your pain. I'm going to tell a friend of mine. She's had back surgery and is on a ton of pain meds. She has titanium screws in her back and the pain stops her from doing so many things. I also think she could use the emontional and spiritual aspect of reiki.

HA, that is awsome that 4 fertilized. Don't give up hope that they aren't going to make it. Stay positive.


----------



## missyt

Asryellah said:


> Missy, your doggies are sooo cute!! And happy to hear that problem is solved. Love the knitwear he's got on :thumbup: Our little yorkie has few warm clothes when we take him outside, but when its warm or inside house he doesn't like to wear anything. And you are so right, our little pets are our familymembers and our babies. People with kids&no pets just don't see them anything but animals. Like I love to watch OH with him, he keeps him like a baby in his arms and kisses and babytalks..awww :cloud9:

Asry, DH babies the pugs too. They certainly are our babies. Here is my other one, Smokey. He is so much the mama's boy. He follows me around like a shadow. I call him my velcro-pug.
 



Attached Files:







Smokey10.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missyt

And Smokey is a good swimmer but Bandit rather sun himself.
 



Attached Files:







Banditsunning.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## manuiti

Wow - I'd forgotten how quickly this thread moves!!! 

HA - oh that made me giggle! What a lovely lot you seem to have working with you there! :happydance:

LilsLuz - :hugs: for the BFN. Hope you get an answer soon, and I hope it's a BFP!

Afm, my RE has literally just written back to me. He's asked if I definitely took the FSH test on CD2 or 3. I'm pretty sure it was CD3... well, my period started properly just before I went to bed, so I counted the next day as CD1, and also my pre-CD1 spotting was a little 'heavier' the day before CD1 but was brown so I didn't count it. So I guess it could've been CD4, but I'm pretty sure only being one day out would still have meant a pretty rubbish result.

Anyway, he wants me to go back and do another FSH test on CD 2 or 3, and also do an AMH test too. Only problem there is that they don't seem to do the AMH test where I live and it'll mean an hours plane ride or 6 hour drive each way plus a night in a hotel to go and get it done. I can see that this is going to get expensive... 


Hope everyone's doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Oops. Smokey in the pool.
 



Attached Files:







monkeyswim.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missyt

manuiti said:


> Afm, my RE has literally just written back to me. He's asked if I definitely took the FSH test on CD2 or 3. I'm pretty sure it was CD3... well, my period started properly just before I went to bed, so I counted the next day as CD1, and also my pre-CD1 spotting was a little 'heavier' the day before CD1 but was brown so I didn't count it. So I guess it could've been CD4, but I'm pretty sure only being one day out would still have meant a pretty rubbish result.
> 
> Anyway, he wants me to go back and do another FSH test on CD 2 or 3, and also do an AMH test too. Only problem there is that they don't seem to do the AMH test where I live and it'll mean an hours plane ride or 6 hour drive each way plus a night in a hotel to go and get it done. I can see that this is going to get expensive...
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's doing okay. :hugs:

That AMH test is a load of crap. Not only that, stress affects it. You will definatley be stressed out by traveling that far just to get one test done. Do you absolutely have to take it before you do any treatment?


----------



## manuiti

missyt said:


> That AMH test is a load of crap. Not only that, stress affects it. You will definatley be stressed out by traveling that far just to get one test done. Do you absolutely have to take it before you do any treatment?

heehee - I think after reading what you just wrote, I won't be that stressed as I'll just be thinking it's a load of rubbish anyway. Thank you! :thumbup: What's AMH meant to tell you? I've still got to book my tubes xray as well, again one I have to travel for, so I'll try and get them done on the same visit.

We've got an appointment to go and see the RE at the beginning of March to talk through our options and also to freeze some of DHs sperm (I asked if it was possible as next time DH is 'home' we'll be back in the UK visiting his kids, so technically DH won't be around for any Dr assisted stuff until August and we don't want to have to wait until then. Was really pleased when the Dr said no problem). So I think from March onwards, we'll be cracking on with some sort of treatment... hopefully.


----------



## Lady H

Hi All - sorry I've been a bit quiet but am 5DPO and trying to avoid tww crazies!

HA - everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Purple - lets hope you caught that eggy! :winkwink:

We really do need another BFP on here to keep us going and Butterfly company....any volunteers....:thumbup: ?


----------



## missyt

manuiti said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> That AMH test is a load of crap. Not only that, stress affects it. You will definatley be stressed out by traveling that far just to get one test done. Do you absolutely have to take it before you do any treatment?
> 
> heehee - I think after reading what you just wrote, I won't be that stressed as I'll just be thinking it's a load of rubbish anyway. Thank you! :thumbup: What's AMH meant to tell you? I've still got to book my tubes xray as well, again one I have to travel for, so I'll try and get them done on the same visit.
> 
> We've got an appointment to go and see the RE at the beginning of March to talk through our options and also to freeze some of DHs sperm (I asked if it was possible as next time DH is 'home' we'll be back in the UK visiting his kids, so technically DH won't be around for any Dr assisted stuff until August and we don't want to have to wait until then. Was really pleased when the Dr said no problem). So I think from March onwards, we'll be cracking on with some sort of treatment... hopefully.Click to expand...

AMH is supposed to mearsure your ovarian reserve. Somewhat similar to FSH. The test is only 70% accurate and I know other women on this site whose theirs has changed from month to month. I also know women on that site who've had very low ovarian reserve and still got a natural BFP.


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - Vicky says she's happy for you to take over ownership of the thread - I've PM's Vickie one of the admins to ask her how we go about it!


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> Daska - tha smoothie recipe sounds quite yummy! although Ill be honest I don't recognise all the ingredients.
> 
> Asry - I hope that blinking witch stays away!! Grrr


Purple - Gogi berries and raw cacao powder are 2 of the highest antioxidant superfoods out there....(and I've heard they are good for libido too :winkwink:) They give you energy!
Ground Chia seeds are a perfect food too - great for almost everything under the sun especially Omega 3s (and they add some fiber to help make the smoothie more satisfying - fill you up longer) Or you could add in Hemp seeds too.... I just love making smoothies.... :winkwink:


----------



## dashka

HA - fingers crossed for you for Monday!!! Positive thoughts that all 4 are strong and make it!


----------



## dashka

Purple - fx that you caught that eggy too!!

AFM - I think I ovulated today.... going to ND for acupuncture again after work.... can't wait.

Missy - thanks for the beet reminder... yes the water that the beets are boiled in -is like 'liquid gold'.... a goldmine of nutrients and great to sip as a tea! Tastes so good too. I need to do that again... You are so inspiring me to get back to all my old habits!
Your 2 doggies are so cute!


----------



## LilSluz

HA - I can't believe they actually played Marvin Gaye! :serenade: :sex: :rofl::rofl: Gotta love a Dr. with a sense of humor!Soooo glad for you - FX :happydance:

Purple - yeah, sorry couldn't give any good news, but perhaps... YOU can be the one that gives us good news???!!! :winkwink: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - FX & :dust: darlin!

I get my acup tomorrow & hope to have my test results back from this urine test hormone thingy that my naturopathic Dr is doing on me - have you done it ever? I had to pee in this jug for like 24 hours, shake it all around & then Fedex a tube of it into a lab. I guess they are supp'd to be able to tell you all kinds of hormonal & other stuff by taking a full day's sample at a certain time of month. (?) s/b interesting...?


----------



## twinkle1975

Congrats Dwrgi - you are now the new owner of this thread!


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Dashka - FX & :dust: darlin!
> 
> I get my acup tomorrow & hope to have my test results back from this urine test hormone thingy that my naturopathic Dr is doing on me - have you done it ever? I had to pee in this jug for like 24 hours, shake it all around & then Fedex a tube of it into a lab. I guess they are supp'd to be able to tell you all kinds of hormonal & other stuff by taking a full day's sample at a certain time of month. (?) s/b interesting...?

thanks hun - no I haven't done that yet - Got alkaline tests done years ago but nothing like that .... sounds interesting! Good luck!


----------



## manuiti

missyt said:


> AMH is supposed to mearsure your ovarian reserve. Somewhat similar to FSH. The test is only 70% accurate and I know other women on this site whose theirs has changed from month to month. I also know women on that site who've had very low ovarian reserve and still got a natural BFP.

Thanks for the words of encouragement missyt!!! :flower:


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi! Congrats! You are going to follow in Vicky's footsteps and get a BFP too! Just my prediction.

Dashka, we ladies are so lucky to have a resident holistic nutrionist, especially those of us who are taking the natural route or want to increase our odds with ART. So glad you joined us!

For those of you curious about pH levels and CM here is some info I got from a company called Essense of Life:
Core diet should be fresh, organic veggies, raw when possible (easy to accomplish by making smoothies)
Add fruits, beans, nuts, lean meats and fish, non-gluten grains
Supplement vitamins and minerals, digestive enzymes, omega 3
Limit or avoid dairy products, wheat and glutenous grains, coffee and caffenated tea, alcohol, polysaturated oils, tyramine
Totally avoid refined sugars, artificial sweeteners, processed and fast foods, partially hydrogenated fats, msg, pork, and interesting enough SOY (I think mostly unfermented soy)


----------



## Asryellah

missyt said:


> Totally avoid refined sugars, artificial sweeteners, processed and fast foods, partially hydrogenated fats, msg, pork, and interesting enough SOY (I think mostly unfermented soy)

Totally avoind sugars..:dohh: oh my oh my...that is my stepping stone..just yesterday we picked up nice 300g candybag from supermarket waiting for friday evening :haha:

I'm so glad there is so many of you wise ladies and a nutrionist :thumbup: in our wonderful group :hugs:!! You just get so much useful information here :happydance:

I hope you all have a great friday and a weekend to come!!! :wohoo:


----------



## purplelou

Happy Friday ladies! it's almost the weekend :D
I am just about to start work, so will write more later but just wanted to say quickly ...


omg - Missy - your pups are sooo cute. I just about melted inside when I saw your waterbaby!! :cloud9:

and HA - go embies, go embies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh and Dwrgi - congratulations on your new ownership of the thread!! as missy said - it must be a sign. youll be getting your bfp soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

Lady H said:


> We really do need another BFP on here to keep us going and Butterfly company....any volunteers....:thumbup: ?

:hi: me me me!! I'll volunteer!!! :winkwink::haha:

oh LilSluz sorry forgot to say yesterday that sorry for BFN :hugs: but the wicked witch isn't there is she?


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-OMG, that is just wonderful news, I am so delighted for you. I always feel that IVF is like a variety of different stages. Stage One-the meds, and how many follies will develop. Stage 2-getting through EC and hopefully achieving as many mature eggs as possible. Stage 3-overnight fertilization post EC. Stage 4-embryo development, and so on. To me, your cycle sounds as if it is going like a text book scenario, and I just have a feeling that, as JT brought me EWCM, Marvin Gaye will bring you a BFP!!! I am keeping everything crossed that they continue to develop and you get a couple of healthy strong embies to put back. In the UK, the limit is two for those under 40 and for those over 40, they can have three put back. Anyway, I'm rooting for you hun!!

MIssy-your pugs are just the cutest. Gwydion is my velcro dog and follows me everywhere! I love the sunbathing dog and the swimming dog! What would we do without our furbabies, as we just have so much love to give?? Thanks for info on ph levels! I have to really look at my diet as I've just had bran flakes with (lactose free) milk, and have now succumbed to a weak moment and had a coffee and a doughnut!!! Aaarghhhhhh! However, I did make a vegetable stew last night and had it with cous cous, a dish that I love! xx

Purple-hello hun, any plans for the weekend?? :thumbup:

Asry-what's the temperature with you now? Hopefully a bit warmer than -22!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!! :thumbup:

Twinkle-thanks for the info re. ownership!! OMG, what does it meeeeeeeean, exactly?! Do I have to do something???? Anyway, thank you for sorting that out! 

Hello to Dashka, manuiti, FM, Luv, Lilsluz, NS, Never, Butterfly, Lady H, PennyB, and everybody else on here! I hope you have a great weekend!

P.S. Lil-thankfully, the spots, so far, are confined to my back, although they have miraculously improved since taking ionised DHEA. However, started norecan'tspelltheword today, and the dreaded testogel tonight, so I'm sure I will end up looking like a join the dots board before long. Sigh....

Love to you all, and let's bring on the :bfp:!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - it just means that you can change the thread title to say something like 'TTC 1st child 35+ -list of people page xxxx' 

You don't have to have landlords insurnace or anything!!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Dwrgi - it just means that you can change the thread title to say something like 'TTC 1st child 35+ -list of people page xxxx'
> 
> You don't have to have landlords insurnace or anything!!

Phew-thought I'd have to go on conferences and all sorts.....!

Thanks for organising this. Do we know how to go about changing titles, etc.? Sorry to be a nuisance!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - so just checked and you edit the title by pressing the edit button on the first post & then clicking on Go Advanced - there's a box with the thread title in it - you might want to add something to the first post saying you've taken over as at the moment it looks like you posted then & not ages afterwards!!


----------



## LilSluz

Missy  I just briefly read about Evening Primrose Oil for fertile CM, PMS, acne, hormonal issues, etc, do you or anyone else take it? Suppd to take it from AF to Ov but thats it b/c can cause uterine contractions I guess. Ill be getting that, pH test & gf juice today (told you I'm taking Notes!) :thumbup::winkwink::hugs:

Dwrgi  Our NEW Thread Queen :happydance: Thank you!!!! Youll do just fine & I agree, it prob means youll get a BFP! 

:wave: to everyone else in my "BNB family"!:hugs:

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, so now 17dpo & :witch: FINALLY made it here! What, did she stop at the pub for a :beer: on the way or something? 

Made DH BD to bring her on (not sure if thats poss. but - seems to work!)
whew! :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi lovely ladies, here's our latest list! 

A few people are missing though: Never, Luv, FM, Asry, Heavenly, NS, Dr Squid, and loads of others. Please post your details so that I can add them here, and we all know where we're at. 

Dashka and LilSluz, I've edited yours a little. Perhaps you might want to add the information to your signature list? This is really easy (even a drongo like me can do it!). You just click on 'Edit Signature' on your homepage, and by magic, it will appear.


Butterfly: natural BFP at age 44 after 10 months trying with ex. 

Dashka: natural TTC after failed Clomid and IUI. 

Dwrgi: ICSI EC week beginning March 12

HA: IVF EC February 8th, ET Feb 13th? 

Lady H: natural TTC.

LilSluz: natural TTC after 2 MC's and Clomid. 

Manuiti: natural TTC, doing tests, high FSH, waiting to see FS

MissyT: natural TTC after failed IVF

PennyB: 38, DH 46, natural TTC, had 2 MC and 1 MMC

Purple: natural TTC

Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI.

We need a few :bfp: on here, methinks!! Positive vibes all the way!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi Dwrgi - in control eh! Put me down as natural please, and I hope control = BFP! We could pass control each time and them we won't need the thread!


----------



## twinkle1975

If you get your BFP this time Dwrgi, we'll be queuing up to take control!


----------



## Dwrgi

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Purple, thanks so much! I just love my pups to peices. Its funny because Smokey (the black one) is such a good swimmer, very fast, but he doesn't really care for the water that much. He actually beat SS is a swim race across the pool! LOL. Bandit (the fawn one) loves the water. He'll just jump right in by himself but he's a fatty so after a bit of swimming he'll start to sink. We put a baby's life vest on him and he'll float. He's smart enough to figure out that it holds him up so he doesn't even bother to paddle. LOL. He just gets all lazy and enjoys the water.

Dwrgi, I completely cut out all sugars starting Jan 1. I did have a couple of cake balls at the superbowl party though. I actually don't crave it anymore. I really do believe your body gets used to it. Actually, eating the royal jelly takes care of my sweet cravings I think.

LilSluz, boo for AF showing. Yes, I've heard of EPO and what you listed as the benefits. I was taking it but that was when I was under the care of the RE and was told not to take any supplements except pre-natal vits. Thanks for reminding me, I think I'll start taking it again.

AFM, acup today and I'll probably go to the store soon to get my weekly groceries. I made organic jambalaya yesterday with homeade sausage that my dad and brother made. I officially succeeded in growing my first crop of wheatgrass. It looks beautiful and is just about ready for juicing!


----------



## LilSluz

I updated signature - thanks Dwrgi!


----------



## LilSluz

Missy - you are very welcome! 

Btw, what part of MD you from? I was born in raised in Glen Burnie, "Hun"! 21 years til I moved down to Ft. Lauderdale, but entire family up there & i come up couple times year & every other xmas...


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry girls, I've just snapped after yet another image of a pregnant woman has been thrust into my face-this time, the Boden homepage (yes, I do work, but today is an easy day of lessons, in case you were wondering!!). This time, I have compained, which I've copied below. Don't care if they think I'm a bitter old hag, as long as it makes them think. :growlmad::growlmad:

_I have just logged on to look at the latest catalogue. How dismaying it is to find the homepage dominated by a picture of a pregnant woman, smiling at her pregnant belly. You may think that this is an unusual complaint; however, my partner and I fall into the growing statistic of the one couple in seven who have trouble conceiving-I have been trying to conceive since 2007. To be constantly confronted with images of pregnancy and babies strikes at my very heart. The media exploit pregnancy as a symbol of joy & hope; for me and the other thousands of couples in the UK who struggle to achieve this seemingly impossible dream, it is simply a heartbreaking reminder of our failure. Boden isn't sepcifically a Maternity catalogue; I can CHOOSE to avoid the Maternity collection. However, I cannot avoid the homepage and the image you choose for it. For that I am very disappointed and would request that you reconsider your chosen image, as a matter of sensitivity. _


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hello ladies, well dwrgi, thread queen, if you want something from me then how about: Natural BFP at age 44 after 10 months trying with ex. 

Hope that is ok :hugs:

I've not heard of Boden but your letter sounds perfect :thumbup:

HA very excited about your embies :happydance:

Missy, loving your dogs :awww:

Lilsluz sorry about the :witch:

Carole did you get your dog back and hope you have a good time tonight :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :hi: :hug:


----------



## Lady H

I've just realised this thread was started on my birthday last year. My goal is to be pregnant by my 40th Birthday in June so I am taking it as a sign! :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

LilSluz said:


> Ok, so now 17dpo & :witch: FINALLY made it here! What, did she stop at the pub for a :beer: on the way or something?

Sorry the :witch: got you hun. At least you know where you're at now. :hugs:



Dwrgi said:


> Hi lovely ladies, here's our latest list!
> 
> A few people are missing though: Never, Luv, FM, Asry, Manuiti, PennyB, Heavenly, NS, Dr Squid, and loads of others. Please post your details so that I can add them here, and we all know where we're at.

I suppose I'd be something like natural TTC, doing tests, really high FSH, waiting to see FS.



missyt said:


> We put a baby's life vest on him and he'll float. He's smart enough to figure out that it holds him up so he doesn't even bother to paddle. LOL. He just gets all lazy and enjoys the water.

Oh that made me laugh - what a cool dog!!! 



Dwrgi said:


> Sorry girls, I've just snapped after yet another image of a pregnant woman has been thrust into my face-this time, the Boden homepage (yes, I do work, but today is an easy day of lessons, in case you were wondering!!). This time, I have compained, which I've copied below. Don't care if they think I'm a bitter old hag, as long as it makes them think.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: And good for you for writing to them!


----------



## purplelou

Lilsluz - sorry about that af!! but as the ladies have said, better she comes late than not at all, unless you are pregnant of course! :hugs:

Dwrgi - well done you for writing to boden!! I hope they grovel unresevedly!! (and send you some vouchers or something!!)

Missy - I would so love to see a picture of your little one wearing a lifevest for a little float around the pool - how precious is that!!

Butterfly - hiya! how are you doing?? and how is the sunshine?? - it's sooooo cold here, make the most ofthe heat before you come back!

Carole - I was wondering about your little doggie too - any news??

Twinkle - you are right - there'll be a queue of people waiting to be "in charge" I lol at you don't need insurance comment :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well done on the letter, Dwrgi! Good for you for writing. It isn't an easy thing to do, and I'm proud of you for speaking up on behalf of infertiles everywhere. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

manuiti - that sounds like a really long way to get testing done! do you have to travel that far to see your FS? good news though that you can use DG's frozen swimmners :)

HA - did you manage to get some sleep last pm? I am hoping those embies (ve been reading and I think they may be called cleavage stage or blastocysts??) are getting big and juicy for you!


----------



## Pennyb

Dwrgi said:


> Hi lovely ladies, here's our latest list!
> 
> A few people are missing though: Never, Luv, FM, Asry, PennyB, Heavenly, NS, Dr Squid, and loads of others. Please post your details so that I can add them here, and we all know where we're at.

Dwrgi great complaint to Boden good for you.

Here are my details

Me 38 DH 46 TTC 1st baby natural, had 2 MC and 1 MMC


----------



## purplelou

big :hugs: and loves to everyone I haven't mentioned xxxx


AFM - 4 DPO and waiting patiently ( :haha: ) I think the weekend will be resty on saturday, household chores, laundry etc and then lunch and some shopping on sunday, it's dad's birthday on Monday so we will treat them to some nice food, and we have presents and big fat gooey chocolate cake to take round, and we are going to go find him so earphones so he can watch a dvd on his little portable player (becuse he starts chemo soon) all in all - quite a relaxing time and hopefully I won't be thinking about the tww!

anyone have any other nice plans for the weekend?? (I'm Liking Asry's candy bag!!)


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - did you manage to get some sleep last pm? I am hoping those embies (ve been reading and I think they may be called cleavage stage or blastocysts??) are getting big and juicy for you!

Aw, thanks! I actually slept pretty well last night, aside from some strange dreams.... I woke up around 6a because when my bladder gets even the slightest bit full it puts pressure on the bloated ovaries, so that's woken me up the last two mornings. Then once I'm up I can't go back to sleep again. :wacko: But I'm feeling better today - just taking acetaminophen (tylenol) today instead of the vicodin, and it seems to be doing a decent job of pain mgmt. 

I know on Day 5 they're blastocysts - that's why Day 5 transfers are also called blast or blasties. I wish I could get a daily update from the lab, but they said they want to disturb the atmosphere in the incubator as little as possible, so they check them as little as possible. I'm hoping I'll have two left come Monday... I'm just really anxious that none of them will make it....


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> manuiti - that sounds like a really long way to get testing done! do you have to travel that far to see your FS? good news though that you can use DG's frozen swimmners :)

Yeah, it is a long way and yes, that's the same trip I have to do to go and see the FS. :dohh: So it's going to be interesting... But he's known to be the best in the country, plus there's no one who even does this sort of thing in the town where I live.



HappyAuntie said:


> I'm hoping I'll have two left come Monday... I'm just really anxious that none of them will make it....

I've got everything crossed for you hun!!!! And I hope you feel more comfortable soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

missyt said:


> Dwrgi! Congrats! You are going to follow in Vicky's footsteps and get a BFP too! Just my prediction.
> 
> Dashka, we ladies are so lucky to have a resident holistic nutrionist, especially those of us who are taking the natural route or want to increase our odds with ART. So glad you joined us!
> 
> For those of you curious about pH levels and CM here is some info I got from a company called Essense of Life:
> Core diet should be fresh, organic veggies, raw when possible (easy to accomplish by making smoothies)
> Add fruits, beans, nuts, lean meats and fish, non-gluten grains
> Supplement vitamins and minerals, digestive enzymes, omega 3
> Limit or avoid dairy products, wheat and glutenous grains, coffee and caffenated tea, alcohol, polysaturated oils, tyramine
> Totally avoid refined sugars, artificial sweeteners, processed and fast foods, partially hydrogenated fats, msg, pork, and interesting enough SOY (I think mostly unfermented soy)

Thanks Missy - Good info! yeah I agree with all of that -except I recently learned from ND if you have a weak spleen that raw foods are actually not great... According to TCM if you have a weak spleen which I do -I'm supposed to cook all my foods... I still eat salads and fruit but not as much raw veggies as I'd like...and definitely nothing cold/frozen...(that's why I don't put frozen berries into my smoothies anymore).:dohh:


----------



## dashka

Lady H said:


> I've just realised this thread was started on my birthday last year. My goal is to be pregnant by my 40th Birthday in June so I am taking it as a sign! :thumbup:

Isnt' that funny - it's also my goal to get pregnant by my 40th b-day in May!! Good luck !!! :flower:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!
Sorry to hear Lilsluz - that AF arrived.... (I should have read all the posts before I replied earlier).... So hard to catch up if you've missed 24 hrs. on this thread!
Take it easy!! On to next month! 

Purple - have a wonderful weekend - sounds lovely...

Dwrgi - thanks for taking over the thread!! and for your letter to the company.... I feel like that a lot sometimes... Although I am trying to change my thoughts - as I'm reading more and more about the laws of attraction/universe - that say we should feel good and feel as if we have what we want right now instead of the negative feelings that push what we want away.. So it's better to feel the happy/positive feelings of having what you want now. Does that make any sense? For example - close your eyes and imagine yourself pregnant or holding your baby and feel the happiness and gratitude for that baby... This is the feeling that will attract a baby into our lives. I know it's easier said than done and I'm still working on it - trust me!! xoxo :flower::hugs:

AFM - I'm 1 DPO today (I think - cause the ov strip had a surge 2 days ago) Went to acupuncture last night and I'm starting a spleen tonic to strengthen my spleen. Also adding in CoQ10 to my supplements... Trying to do more yoga and listen to motivational speakers in the car... I know I sound really wacko.... don't I ?)

Hope you ladies all have a wonderful weekend!!!
:hug:


----------



## manuiti

This CoQ10 business sounds interesting and makes sense to me. Think I'll have a job finding it out here though. :dohh: yet again! lol


----------



## manuiti

Just had to share that I've changed my mood on here to excited because....

Hubby comes home next week!!!!! :happydance: He's been away for 10 weeks so far this time. I cannot wait!!!

I've now go to the stage of not being able to concentrate on much anymore. lol


----------



## drsquid

my update.. dont remember what cycle day without doing the math but i am 2dpiui. doing iui with donor sperm and used femara (letrozole) this month.. 

so super auspicious day at work today. reading lots of ob ultrasounds, with lots of scary er visit early first trimester.. all happy, healthy, LIVING little babies. including one that was supposed to be a missed abortion that was normal. there are some days where it is sad scan one after another.. oh and performed my first hsg today.


----------



## HappyAuntie

dashka said:


> Dwrgi - thanks for taking over the thread!! and for your letter to the company.... I feel like that a lot sometimes... Although I am trying to change my thoughts - as I'm reading more and more about the laws of attraction/universe - that say we should feel good and feel as if we have what we want right now instead of the negative feelings that push what we want away.. So it's better to feel the happy/positive feelings of having what you want now. Does that make any sense? For example - close your eyes and imagine yourself pregnant or holding your baby and feel the happiness and gratitude for that baby... This is the feeling that will attract a baby into our lives. I know it's easier said than done and I'm still working on it - trust me!! xoxo :flower::hugs:

I respectfully disagree. I apologize if my tone comes off as combative here, that is not my intention... comments like these make me feel defensive and that makes it hard to state clearly what it is I'm trying to say.

Here are my thoughts on the matter:
Positive thinking is fine to a point, but it cannot trump physical reality, visualization cannot rearrange chromosomes. My 2nd baby died because it had 3 copies of the 13th chromosome, not because I didn't want it badly enough or didn't imagine holding it in my arms. I imagine what it would be like to hold my babies every.single.day.

The problem I see with "the power of positive thinking" is that it leaves you taking on too much responsibility for things that are out of your control, feeling guilty when things don't turn out the way you wanted, thinking it didn't happen this month because you didn't want it badly enough, or because you had doubts during the tww.

Having negative thoughts now and then is a completely normal part of the human condition. Believing otherwise sets you up for failure - it is a standard of perfection that cannot be attained. Acknowledging that one has negative thoughts or feelings neither causes bad things to happen nor prevents good things from happening. Acknowledging negative thoughts can actually make them go away faster.

There's a blog written by a therapist in Chicago who specializes in counseling infertile couples. She has also suffered from infertility herself, going through multiple failed IVFs before adopting her daughter. She has a post that explains this much better than I can: https://theinfertilitytherapist.blogspot.com/2010/09/negatives-of-positive-thinking-denial.html

Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Manuiti, enjoy the homecoming!!! :winkwink: What does your husband do that he's away for such long stretches? When I was a kid, one of my friends' dads worked on an offshore oil rig and was away for 6 weeks at a time, then home for 6 weeks... I always imagine your husband doing something similar. :haha:

Drsquid, it must feel great to have those happy days at work. :flower: How did the HSG go? Did the woman complain of any pain? Mine was really a breeze compared to some of the stories I've heard on here....


----------



## manuiti

HappyAuntie said:


> Manuiti, enjoy the homecoming!!! :winkwink: What does your husband do that he's away for such long stretches? When I was a kid, one of my friends' dads worked on an offshore oil rig and was away for 6 weeks at a time, then home for 6 weeks... I always imagine your husband doing something similar. :haha:

You're not too far off in a way. He provides private security in hostile environments. So if the oil rig was land based and in Iraq for example, he'd make sure the guys working on the rig out there were safe from being attacked. He's meant to be away for 9 weeks and home for 3 weeks at a time but I don't think it's ever worked out like that. So I do seem to spend more time doing this :coffee: than doing this :sex:. lol


----------



## Asryellah

Dwrgi said:


> Asry-what's the temperature with you now? Hopefully a bit warmer than -22!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!! :thumbup:

Good morning girls :coffee: Temp is this morning -18c :cold: but as I´m listening to Smooth FM 100,4 from UK they are saying it's -15 also somewhere in your big island :thumbup: anyhow it should warm up to somewhere -5 - 9 today so great!! Our pup gets to go for a long walk :happydance:

My line would be something like this:

Asryellah 35 oh 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained, going towards IUI

Hope you all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

New List! 

Asryellah: 35, OH 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained, going towards IUI

Butterfly: natural BFP at age 44 after 10 months trying with ex.

Dashka: natural TTC after failed Clomid and IUI.

Dr. Squid: IUI with donor sperm.

Dwrgi: ICSI 2, EC week beginning March 12

HA: IVF EC February 8th, ET Feb 13th?

iPenn44: 37, DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm

Lady H: natural TTC.

LilSluz: natural TTC after 2 MC's and Clomid.

Manuiti: natural TTC, doing tests, high FSH, waiting to see FS

MissyT: natural TTC after failed IVF

PennyB: 38, DH 46, natural TTC, had 2 MC and 1 MMC

Purple: natural TTC

Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI.


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - thanks for taking over the thread!! and for your letter to the company.... I feel like that a lot sometimes... Although I am trying to change my thoughts - as I'm reading more and more about the laws of attraction/universe - that say we should feel good and feel as if we have what we want right now instead of the negative feelings that push what we want away.. So it's better to feel the happy/positive feelings of having what you want now. Does that make any sense? For example - close your eyes and imagine yourself pregnant or holding your baby and feel the happiness and gratitude for that baby... This is the feeling that will attract a baby into our lives. I know it's easier said than done and I'm still working on it - trust me!! xoxo :flower::hugs:
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I apologize if my tone comes off as combative here, that is not my intention... comments like these make me feel defensive and that makes it hard to state clearly what it is I'm trying to say.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on the matter:
> Positive thinking is fine to a point, but it cannot trump physical reality, visualization cannot rearrange chromosomes. My 2nd baby died because it had 3 copies of the 13th chromosome, not because I didn't want it badly enough or didn't imagine holding it in my arms. I imagine what it would be like to hold my babies every.single.day.
> 
> The problem I see with "the power of positive thinking" is that it leaves you taking on too much responsibility for things that are out of your control, feeling guilty when things don't turn out the way you wanted, thinking it didn't happen this month because you didn't want it badly enough, or because you had doubts during the tww.
> 
> Having negative thoughts now and then is a completely normal part of the human condition. Believing otherwise sets you up for failure - it is a standard of perfection that cannot be attained. Acknowledging that one has negative thoughts or feelings neither causes bad things to happen nor prevents good things from happening. Acknowledging negative thoughts can actually make them go away faster.
> 
> There's a blog written by a therapist in Chicago who specializes in counseling infertile couples. She has also suffered from infertility herself, going through multiple failed IVFs before adopting her daughter. She has a post that explains this much better than I can: https://theinfertilitytherapist.blogspot.com/2010/09/negatives-of-positive-thinking-denial.html
> 
> Just my two cents' worth.Click to expand...

Thank you, HA, and I agree. I also visualise holding my baby, and have visualised 'egg travelling from the ovary, to meet the sperm, and then embedding.' In five years of TTC I have done EVERYTHING. Now, I am doing assisted conception WITH acupuncture and a ton load of vits. I literally rattle, oh, and I'm very spotty too! So, I think it's having a balance all told!

However, Dashka, I do agree that positive thinking is a good goal to have-it's just remembering to think positively when you've had 5 years of ovulation baby dancing to get the inevitable AF arrive... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

manuiti said:


> Just had to share that I've changed my mood on here to excited because....
> 
> Hubby comes home next week!!!!! :happydance: He's been away for 10 weeks so far this time. I cannot wait!!!
> 
> I've now go to the stage of not being able to concentrate on much anymore. lol

that's great news!!!!!:happydance: Hubby comes home!!! GL to you!! and enjoy!!!


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - thanks for taking over the thread!! and for your letter to the company.... I feel like that a lot sometimes... Although I am trying to change my thoughts - as I'm reading more and more about the laws of attraction/universe - that say we should feel good and feel as if we have what we want right now instead of the negative feelings that push what we want away.. So it's better to feel the happy/positive feelings of having what you want now. Does that make any sense? For example - close your eyes and imagine yourself pregnant or holding your baby and feel the happiness and gratitude for that baby... This is the feeling that will attract a baby into our lives. I know it's easier said than done and I'm still working on it - trust me!! xoxo :flower::hugs:
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I apologize if my tone comes off as combative here, that is not my intention... comments like these make me feel defensive and that makes it hard to state clearly what it is I'm trying to say.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on the matter:
> Positive thinking is fine to a point, but it cannot trump physical reality, visualization cannot rearrange chromosomes. My 2nd baby died because it had 3 copies of the 13th chromosome, not because I didn't want it badly enough or didn't imagine holding it in my arms. I imagine what it would be like to hold my babies every.single.day.
> 
> The problem I see with "the power of positive thinking" is that it leaves you taking on too much responsibility for things that are out of your control, feeling guilty when things don't turn out the way you wanted, thinking it didn't happen this month because you didn't want it badly enough, or because you had doubts during the tww.
> 
> Having negative thoughts now and then is a completely normal part of the human condition. Believing otherwise sets you up for failure - it is a standard of perfection that cannot be attained. Acknowledging that one has negative thoughts or feelings neither causes bad things to happen nor prevents good things from happening. Acknowledging negative thoughts can actually make them go away faster.
> 
> There's a blog written by a therapist in Chicago who specializes in counseling infertile couples. She has also suffered from infertility herself, going through multiple failed IVFs before adopting her daughter. She has a post that explains this much better than I can: https://theinfertilitytherapist.blogspot.com/2010/09/negatives-of-positive-thinking-denial.html
> 
> Just my two cents' worth.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, HA, and I agree. I also visualise holding my baby, and have visualised 'egg travelling from the ovary, to meet the sperm, and then embedding.' In five years of TTC I have done EVERYTHING. Now, I am doing assisted conception WITH acupuncture and a ton load of vits. I literally rattle, oh, and I'm very spotty too! So, I think it's having a balance all told!
> 
> However, Dashka, I do agree that positive thinking is a good goal to have-it's just remembering to think positively when you've had 5 years of ovulation baby dancing to get the inevitable AF arrive... :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Ladies - Trust me I understand what you are saying... I have been trying and had disapointments over 10 years of trying! I am so sorry for all of our pain and wish to God that none of us had to experience any of this.:hugs:

I too have visualized and visualized over the years and nothing has happened yet (I even made a vision board which has sat beside my bed for the past 8 years or so)... I think my problem is that my actual feelings don't match my thoughts. For example I could say that I want a baby sooo bad and visualize myself holding it, but maybe if I actually FEEL the feelings of gratitude of having that baby and keep that going and not feel sad, or disapointed every month (I easily get discouraged)... then I think I will attract it more into my life (and not push away by thinking it's never going to happen to me). That is my problem - is the feeling that it's 'never going to happen to me' -enters my head too often.....This is only one school of thought and I'm trying something new ... it's something I'm working on.
Trust me I get down in the dumps a lot - 10 years of disapointments can do a lot to your confidence. I recently read the book "The Power" (by the same woman who did The Secret) and it's all about this kind of thing.

I hope we all are holding our babies soon and none of us have to to look at another woman with a baby with those thoughts... It's natural of course... and still happens to me every day.

Good luck ladies....:hug:


----------



## dashka

drsquid said:


> my update.. dont remember what cycle day without doing the math but i am 2dpiui. doing iui with donor sperm and used femara (letrozole) this month..
> 
> so super auspicious day at work today. reading lots of ob ultrasounds, with lots of scary er visit early first trimester.. all happy, healthy, LIVING little babies. including one that was supposed to be a missed abortion that was normal. there are some days where it is sad scan one after another.. oh and performed my first hsg today.

that must be so hard for you.... Good luck and hope this month is your month!:flower:


----------



## ipen44

I am finally home. What a grilling week. Seven flights (8th one was cancelled due to weather and had to drive home). I logged 68 hours this week and am very glad it is over.

My line:
Me 37 DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm

My longer update. So I get up Thursday and test before getting on my flight to California. I got a smiley face. Totally unexpected. I ovulated on CD 18 with clomid so I was thinking I had at least that long. This month, I ovulated on CD 16 without clomid. I got DH out of school and raced to the clinic to have our donor sperm inseminated. They normally do it the day after the smiley, but as I was about to get on the plane, that was not going to work out.

Now I am 2DPIUI. I have to really manage my hopes this month. Since we know DH has significant issues, this will be the first real chance for us to test my fertility. All of my numbers are good and I appear to ovulate normally and produce good eggs and good endometrial lining. Keep my fingers crossed, but do not want to be crushed.

HA--good luck for Monday. what a long weekend for you. 4/6 seems good--praying they are robust little fighters. I love that they sang to them. So funny.

I love all the furbaby pics. The swimming is so cute. My furbabies are Batman, Robin, and Kato. I need to get a pic of them--better than my creepy eye pic.


----------



## ipen44

drsquid said:


> my update.. dont remember what cycle day without doing the math but i am 2dpiui. doing iui with donor sperm and used femara (letrozole) this month..
> 
> so super auspicious day at work today. reading lots of ob ultrasounds, with lots of scary er visit early first trimester.. all happy, healthy, LIVING little babies. including one that was supposed to be a missed abortion that was normal. there are some days where it is sad scan one after another.. oh and performed my first hsg today.

Looks like we are almost in the exact same spot. We did donor sperm IUI on Thursday. I have not heard of this femara. What is that? Best of luck to you!


----------



## ipen44

Asryellah said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Asry-what's the temperature with you now? Hopefully a bit warmer than -22!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!! :thumbup:
> 
> Good morning girls :coffee: Temp is this morning -18c :cold: but as I´m listening to Smooth FM 100,4 from UK they are saying it's -15 also somewhere in your big island :thumbup: anyhow it should warm up to somewhere -5 - 9 today so great!! Our pup gets to go for a long walk :happydance:
> 
> My line would be something like this:
> 
> Asryellah 35 oh 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained, going towards IUI
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!!!Click to expand...

I am going to not complain about our weather anymore. Yours is really cold! Glad you have your :coffee:.


----------



## ipen44

purplelou said:


> big :hugs: and loves to everyone I haven't mentioned xxxx
> 
> 
> AFM - 4 DPO and waiting patiently ( :haha: ) I think the weekend will be resty on saturday, household chores, laundry etc and then lunch and some shopping on sunday, it's dad's birthday on Monday so we will treat them to some nice food, and we have presents and big fat gooey chocolate cake to take round, and we are going to go find him so earphones so he can watch a dvd on his little portable player (becuse he starts chemo soon) all in all - quite a relaxing time and hopefully I won't be thinking about the tww!
> 
> anyone have any other nice plans for the weekend?? (I'm Liking Asry's candy bag!!)

I have plans to relax and order some Wonfo sticks! I am hoping they make my tww shorter as you can test sooner, but I already know how that goes. If you get a :bfn:, you just think it is too early so it doesnt really help. Week 1 of tww is not so bad, but that 1ww will kill you. Good luck.


----------



## ipen44

Starting to feel like a real post hog :icecream:, but I have one more in me--sorry.

So I am out with my sister having dinner in Wednesday and she has her kids which includes her 4 month old miracle baby :baby: (natural conception without even trying after 18 years of infertility). This old man sees my sister with the baby and says "is that your granddaughter or grandson?". My sister says "it is my daughter". The old man says "you are old enough to quit that S*&t".

Are you kidding me! Can you believe someone would say that? My sister is 38--not the crypt keeper. My 10 year old niece was appalled that the man didnt know that is was a girl because of all the pink. Kids :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

ipen44 said:


> Starting to feel like a real post hog :icecream:, but I have one more in me--sorry.
> 
> So I am out with my sister having dinner in Wednesday and she has her kids which includes her 4 month old miracle baby :baby: (natural conception without even trying after 18 years of infertility). This old man sees my sister with the baby and says "is that your granddaughter or grandson?". My sister says "it is my daughter". The old man says "you are old enough to quit that S*&t".
> 
> Are you kidding me! Can you believe someone would say that? My sister is 38--not the crypt keeper. My 10 year old niece was appalled that the man didnt know that is was a girl because of all the pink. Kids :dohh:

:growlmad::growlmad::saywhat::gun::gun::grr::grr: Idiot!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

dr squid - good luck!! I am crossing everything for you!! I hope this is your month :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Ipen - good luck to you too!! I am a complete twist with all my limb crossing at the moment :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and omg!! how rude was that man to your sister!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## purplelou

asry - my goodness, -9 sounds positivety tropical!! :haha::haha: hope you enjoy all the heat :thumbup:

HA - I am doing a bit of positive vibe sending your way or at least in the direction of your embies - I hope they are growing big and strong xxxx

Daska - I think you have to do whatever helps you. I don't think you should think that because you had moments of doubt that that is why you didn't get your baby yet though. :hugs: It seems to me you are doing everything in your power to achieve this, so big loves to you xxx

Dwrgi - How's your saturday treating you?? does it feel exciting to have the weight of the thread on your shoulders ?? I hope not!! :haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

ipen44 said:


> I am finally home. What a grilling week. Seven flights (8th one was cancelled due to weather and had to drive home). I logged 68 hours this week and am very glad it is over.
> 
> My line:
> Me 37 DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm
> 
> My longer update. So I get up Thursday and test before getting on my flight to California. I got a smiley face. Totally unexpected. I ovulated on CD 18 with clomid so I was thinking I had at least that long. This month, I ovulated on CD 16 without clomid. I got DH out of school and raced to the clinic to have our donor sperm inseminated. They normally do it the day after the smiley, but as I was about to get on the plane, that was not going to work out.
> 
> Now I am 2DPIUI. I have to really manage my hopes this month. Since we know DH has significant issues, this will be the first real chance for us to test my fertility. All of my numbers are good and I appear to ovulate normally and produce good eggs and good endometrial lining. Keep my fingers crossed, but do not want to be crushed.

So to continue my profession inquiries, what do you do that has you flying so much? I'm guessing you're a flight attendant or pilot?? 

I'm so glad you got that smiley right before leaving and not right after! Just remember that if it doesn't happen this one month, it does not mean your fertility is in question - conception requires a million tiny different things all going exactly right, and if it doesn't happen this first month with donor sperm, that doesn't mean it won't ever happen.... A perfectly fertile couple (which, with donor sperm, you now are) has something like a 15-20% chance of conception each month, even with everything timed perfectly right. If you go back on clomid or femara (another oral drug that acts in the same way as clomid), it will increase your chances by producing more than one egg each month. In the meantime, just know that you're doing everything you can within your power to make it happen, and trust that it WILL happen at some point. :thumbup:

In the meantime, keeping my FX'd for you!!!!



ipen44 said:


> So I am out with my sister having dinner in Wednesday and she has her kids which includes her 4 month old miracle baby :baby: (natural conception without even trying after 18 years of infertility). This old man sees my sister with the baby and says "is that your granddaughter or grandson?". My sister says "it is my daughter". The old man says "you are old enough to quit that S*&t".
> 
> Are you kidding me! Can you believe someone would say that? My sister is 38--not the crypt keeper. My 10 year old niece was appalled that the man didnt know that is was a girl because of all the pink. Kids :dohh:

Wow. Wow! What is it with old people that makes them think they are allowed to be rude?? But as your niece pointed out, if she was bathed in pink and he couldn't even tell it was a girl, clearly this was not the most intelligent creature on earth. Just your run-of-the-mill a$$hole.


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - are you having a lovely holiday?? I hope you are managing to get loads of rest and relaxation!! Im loving your "with caterpillar" title :haha:

Twinks - I love your new avatar! It makes me smile everytime I see it! :haha:

Missy - how are you doing? I was showing dh the pics of your furbabies last pm and he went completely gooey over them. He absolutely loves pugs and yours are so cute!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks purple, it is more of a working/volunteering holiday! I am volunteering as a marshall for the golf event here - I normally will do a walk round with a group of players for 4 days but I was so tired on the first day I had to ask them to put me on a static post - so now I am sat on the seats at the 18th green watching everything :haha: In between that I am doing a bunch of paintings for a festival that is coming up and when that starts next thursday I will need to be out for 9 nights in a row until midnight :sleep: - not sure how I will cope with that!! So I've not managed to do much else yet!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

big :hugs: to everyone else, Heavenly, LadyH, carole - any news on your doggy?, lava and skye and anyone Ive missed

afm - the house is clean and tidy except our smallest bedroom/office - it is a complete tip in there and my next project :wonky: now we are resting and waiting for my parents to pop over for tea :)

I also have to tell you about our other dog "Pickle" who has been a bit leaky :wacko: over the last few weeks, so we've been to the vets and apparently it's her age and hormones, so now we have a menopausal dog!! :fool:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks purple, it is more of a working/volunteering holiday! I am volunteering as a marshall for the golf event here - I normally will do a walk round with a group of players for 4 days but I was so tired on the first day I had to ask them to put me on a static post - so now I am sat on the seats at the 18th green watching everything :haha: In between that I am doing a bunch of paintings for a festival that is coming up and when that starts next thursday I will need to be out for 9 nights in a row until midnight :sleep: - not sure how I will cope with that!! So I've not managed to do much else yet!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Oh my - just you make sure you don't overdo it!! and look after yourself :friends:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> HA - I am doing a bit of positive vibe sending your way or at least in the direction of your embies - I hope they are growing big and strong xxxx

Thanks! I should hear from the clinic any moment now about what time my transfer is on Monday. I hope they can tell me something, anything about my embies when they call...... 

I am feeling loads better today - hardly any pain anymore. What's driving me crazy now is knowing I can't have sex for at least the next two weeks - why is it that when you know you can't have it, that's all you can think about?!?! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, I so agree with your post! I visualise, but I don't actually BELIEVE that it will happen. I mentioned to me OH that we have been stressing about how to pay for another two cycles of IVF (this one being one of those two), and it occurred to me that it is a given in my mind that I will fail at this cycle. That it will never happen. I guess this is completely normal after so many disappointments, but it is hard to catch yourself and instantly correct your thoughts: I do deserve to be a mum, and I WILL be a mother. I suppose in my heart, I am protecting myself from failure, but I know that with IVF and any conception strategy, you have to be really 'on board' and committed to it 100%. My OH has that book, I might dig it out, but, I have to say, that I do find a lot of self help books quite frustrating-you have to have the time to sit and work at the exercises, and because I have been so dejected about this whole business for so long, I have the concentration span of a gnat and can't finish anything. Maybe I'll get OH to read it and tell me the parts that are salient to me. 

Currently I'm reading 'The Baby Making Bible' by Emma Cannon and I am DETERMINED to finish it. She runs a fertility clinic in London and on her wall she has a huge sign saying, 'Expect a Miracle' i.e. don't give up on your dreams, and I really like that mantra. I can remember it easily and is open to any interpretation really!

Anyway, enough wittering. Hope you're having a good weekend and I hope you get your miracle soon! 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> HA - I am doing a bit of positive vibe sending your way or at least in the direction of your embies - I hope they are growing big and strong xxxx
> 
> Thanks! I should hear from the clinic any moment now about what time my transfer is on Monday. I hope they can tell me something, anything about my embies when they call......
> 
> I am feeling loads better today - hardly any pain anymore. What's driving me crazy now is knowing I can't have sex for at least the next two weeks - why is it that when you know you can't have it, that's all you can think about?!?! :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

You saucy minx you!!! :kiss::kiss:

I am on pins for you hun, and know that you will hear good news. Glad to hear that you're feeling a bit more comfortable!

Go Happy, Go Happy Go Happy! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

ipen44 said:


> Starting to feel like a real post hog :icecream:, but I have one more in me--sorry.
> 
> So I am out with my sister having dinner in Wednesday and she has her kids which includes her 4 month old miracle baby :baby: (natural conception without even trying after 18 years of infertility). This old man sees my sister with the baby and says "is that your granddaughter or grandson?". My sister says "it is my daughter". The old man says "you are old enough to quit that S*&t".
> 
> Are you kidding me! Can you believe someone would say that? My sister is 38--not the crypt keeper. My 10 year old niece was appalled that the man didnt know that is was a girl because of all the pink. Kids :dohh:

What a stupid plonker! This is a similar story but non fertility. I was browsing around a DIY store with my brother when I was doing my house up. I really enjoy DIY and can do most things, bar electrics and plastering (I'm a brilliant tiler, even if I say it myself! :blush:). Anyway, I picked up this drill, and this old geezer with an old man's hat on his head, turned to me and said 'Do you know what that's for?' God, I almost chased him out of the store with it on full power!! Men, especially, are complete drongos. And I'm going to use the same emoticon as lovely Butterfly: 

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks purple, it is more of a working/volunteering holiday! I am volunteering as a marshall for the golf event here - I normally will do a walk round with a group of players for 4 days but I was so tired on the first day I had to ask them to put me on a static post - so now I am sat on the seats at the 18th green watching everything :haha: In between that I am doing a bunch of paintings for a festival that is coming up and when that starts next thursday I will need to be out for 9 nights in a row until midnight :sleep: - not sure how I will cope with that!! So I've not managed to do much else yet!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Glad to hear from you our very own Pili Pala (Butterfly in Welsh)! I shall pm you shortly.. But, huge hugs to you and you TAKE IT EASY!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Has anybody seen 'Descendants' with George Clooney? Went to see it last night-good but a slow burner. Wouldn't recommend that anybody RUSH to see it, per se, but good to get the old brain cells going. However, did I say that I saw 'The Artist' last week? Flippin' brilliant-now I'd recommend that to anybody!

Okay, Film 2012 over and done with for now :haha:.

Over and out girls, and lots of happy happy baby vibes to us all!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> I am finally home. What a grilling week. Seven flights (8th one was cancelled due to weather and had to drive home). I logged 68 hours this week and am very glad it is over.
> 
> My line:
> Me 37 DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm
> 
> My longer update. So I get up Thursday and test before getting on my flight to California. I got a smiley face. Totally unexpected. I ovulated on CD 18 with clomid so I was thinking I had at least that long. This month, I ovulated on CD 16 without clomid. I got DH out of school and raced to the clinic to have our donor sperm inseminated. They normally do it the day after the smiley, but as I was about to get on the plane, that was not going to work out.
> 
> Now I am 2DPIUI. I have to really manage my hopes this month. Since we know DH has significant issues, this will be the first real chance for us to test my fertility. All of my numbers are good and I appear to ovulate normally and produce good eggs and good endometrial lining. Keep my fingers crossed, but do not want to be crushed.
> 
> So to continue my profession inquiries, what do you do that has you flying so much? I'm guessing you're a flight attendant or pilot??
> 
> I'm so glad you got that smiley right before leaving and not right after! Just remember that if it doesn't happen this one month, it does not mean your fertility is in question - conception requires a million tiny different things all going exactly right, and if it doesn't happen this first month with donor sperm, that doesn't mean it won't ever happen.... A perfectly fertile couple (which, with donor sperm, you now are) has something like a 15-20% chance of conception each month, even with everything timed perfectly right. If you go back on clomid or femara (another oral drug that acts in the same way as clomid), it will increase your chances by producing more than one egg each month. In the meantime, just know that you're doing everything you can within your power to make it happen, and trust that it WILL happen at some point. :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime, keeping my FX'd for you!!!!Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing, but I'm going to guess Sales Rep? (it's like a gameshow):haha: Wow, girl, I used to work like that (75 - 115 hrs/week!) so I feel your pain! :wacko: But I just really hope its not stressing you out. Some people LOVE it while others become enslaved & stressed, so I just hope you are the 1st type when TTC! :thumbup: And sooooo glad you got the smiley BEFORE your flight! :happydance: Wow, and we thought we had it tough, can you imagine Ov & 1000 mi. away from DH &/or Dr.? :wacko:

I have to go back out (errands...fun) so just doing a "drive-by" :gun: to catch up & say :howdy::hi: & GL to all of you in 2ww & post-IUI & post donor-IUI!!! :hugs: 

Have a great weekend to everyone!!! (try to relax, mon) :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## missyt

LilSluz, I live in St. Mary's county. I don't like it here though. I'm more of a city girl. I grew up in MA and have lived in Atlanta and Honolulu. I came here with my ex because he was in the Navy but then after we split up I met DH and we are here until SS gets older. I do like northern MD though. I love Annapolis (I'm about an hour away) and the Rockville area. Its just really rural down here and not much to do.

dwrgi, good for you for writing that letter!

dashka, I know exactly what you mean about saying the words and having the thoughts but now really feeling it. Not to mention our subconcious mind. My counselor brought up how I need to create a healthy environment so I can attract a baby. I think I blew it the other day when I had a tiff with DH when I thought he started smoking again. Turns out I over reacted. But I instandly got what my therapist was trying to say. By getting that upset, I wasn't creating a good environment. I wish it was easier said than done but I do understand the concept and think there is some truth to it.

Purple, I hope you have a nice birthday celebration with your dad!

iPenn, I can't believe that mad had the nerve! What an ass!

AFM, going up to city with DH tonight so I need to get off the computer. I just was watching the Dog Wisperer and they were doing doggie acupuncture. It really worked!


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> I just was watching the Dog Wisperer and they were doing doggie acupuncture. It really worked!

I saw something once about massage for dogs... my first thought was yeah, right, like my pet lives SUCH a stressful life with all its meals provided and a warm home and loving spoiled owners that it needs a daily massage for its stress level!! Whatever! But I TOTALLY do it. :haha: I give my kitty a massage every damn day! I am not content to just pet her or stroke her fur, I love rumpling deep in between her shoulder blades and rubbing. She loves it, which is probably why I do, too. :haha:

Have fun in the city tonight, Missy! Thanks for the drive-by, Lil, and for the movie recommendations, Dwrgi - I haven't seen either yet but both are on my list.... 

AFM, found out my transfer will be at 9:30a on Monday, so we're still on - that's good news! :thumbup: Now just trying to make the arrangements for my pre-transfer acupuncture session.... 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend! :flower:


----------



## manuiti

ipen44 said:


> The old man says "you are old enough to quit that S*&t".

O.M.G.! I mean what to you say in response to that besides thumping him over the head with your handbag?!



purplelou said:


> afm - the house is clean and tidy except our smallest bedroom/office - it is a complete tip in there and my next project :wonky:

I think every house has to have a room like that. I know mine does! :thumbup:



HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks! I should hear from the clinic any moment now about what time my transfer is on Monday. I hope they can tell me something, anything about my embies when they call......
> 
> I am feeling loads better today - hardly any pain anymore. What's driving me crazy now is knowing I can't have sex for at least the next two weeks - why is it that when you know you can't have it, that's all you can think about?!?! :wacko::wacko:

Oooooh, got everything crossed for you hun! And glad you're feel better today. :flower:



HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> I just was watching the Dog Wisperer and they were doing doggie acupuncture. It really worked!
> 
> I saw something once about massage for dogs... my first thought was yeah, right, like my pet lives SUCH a stressful life with all its meals provided and a warm home and loving spoiled owners that it needs a daily massage for its stress level!! Whatever! But I TOTALLY do it. :haha: I give my kitty a massage every damn day! I am not content to just pet her or stroke her fur, I love rumpling deep in between her shoulder blades and rubbing. She loves it, which is probably why I do, too. :haha:Click to expand...

I give my dog the odd shoulder massage and he lurrrrves it. Tail relaxes and goes totally limp, head sinks down as low as it will go and he'll just stand there for as long as I'm willing to carry on for. Very cute! He loves being brushed too. Moves his head to one side when I'm brushing one ear, then the other side. Sits facing away so I do his back, then stands up (and moves around) so I can do his legs and then flops down onto his back so I can do his tummy. He generally falls asleep at this point. Then when I say I'm done, he leaps up and gallops off to the kitchen for his post brushing biscuit. Ahhhh, gotta love our fur babies!


----------



## purplelou

HappyAuntie said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> I just was watching the Dog Wisperer and they were doing doggie acupuncture. It really worked!
> 
> AFM, found out my transfer will be at 9:30a on Monday, so we're still on - that's good news! :thumbup: Now just trying to make the arrangements for my pre-transfer acupuncture session....
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely weekend! :flower:Click to expand...



:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies.... wow it's cold here today :cold:...we got lots of snow (haven't had much all winter -so I think it finally arrived!):wacko:

HA - so happy for you - good luck on Monday!!!:happydance:

Ipen - FX for you this month!! glad you got the smiley in time!

Dwrgi / Purple / Missy - thanks so much for your notes... you're right I need to do what works for me and this is what feels right at the moment. I need to believe that I have the power to change things in my body (it's the only thing that is going to keep me inspired right now) and I do believe that this is possible...(not saying it will happen quickly) but I have seen the power of the mind dissolve cancers and other diseases so why not make someone fertile? I do believe we can change the physical...just as our minds can make us sick - they can make us better right?:thumbup::flower:

Purple - hope your doggie "Pickle" is better soon... poor thing.. My little westie is over 12 years now -can't believe she is sometimes...

To the rest of the ladies - hope you have a great weekend... Next week is Valentine's :hug::hug::yipee:


----------



## ipen44

HappyAuntie said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> I am finally home. What a grilling week. Seven flights (8th one was cancelled due to weather and had to drive home). I logged 68 hours this week and am very glad it is over.
> 
> My line:
> Me 37 DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm
> 
> My longer update. So I get up Thursday and test before getting on my flight to California. I got a smiley face. Totally unexpected. I ovulated on CD 18 with clomid so I was thinking I had at least that long. This month, I ovulated on CD 16 without clomid. I got DH out of school and raced to the clinic to have our donor sperm inseminated. They normally do it the day after the smiley, but as I was about to get on the plane, that was not going to work out.
> 
> Now I am 2DPIUI. I have to really manage my hopes this month. Since we know DH has significant issues, this will be the first real chance for us to test my fertility. All of my numbers are good and I appear to ovulate normally and produce good eggs and good endometrial lining. Keep my fingers crossed, but do not want to be crushed.
> 
> So to continue my profession inquiries, what do you do that has you flying so much? I'm guessing you're a flight attendant or pilot??
> 
> I'm so glad you got that smiley right before leaving and not right after! Just remember that if it doesn't happen this one month, it does not mean your fertility is in question - conception requires a million tiny different things all going exactly right, and if it doesn't happen this first month with donor sperm, that doesn't mean it won't ever happen.... A perfectly fertile couple (which, with donor sperm, you now are) has something like a 15-20% chance of conception each month, even with everything timed perfectly right. If you go back on clomid or femara (another oral drug that acts in the same way as clomid), it will increase your chances by producing more than one egg each month. In the meantime, just know that you're doing everything you can within your power to make it happen, and trust that it WILL happen at some point. :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime, keeping my FX'd for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> So I am out with my sister having dinner in Wednesday and she has her kids which includes her 4 month old miracle baby :baby: (natural conception without even trying after 18 years of infertility). This old man sees my sister with the baby and says "is that your granddaughter or grandson?". My sister says "it is my daughter". The old man says "you are old enough to quit that S*&t".
> 
> Are you kidding me! Can you believe someone would say that? My sister is 38--not the crypt keeper. My 10 year old niece was appalled that the man didnt know that is was a girl because of all the pink. Kids :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Wow! What is it with old people that makes them think they are allowed to be rude?? But as your niece pointed out, if she was bathed in pink and he couldn't even tell it was a girl, clearly this was not the most intelligent creature on earth. Just your run-of-the-mill a$$hole.Click to expand...

That is a very good point about the pink! Out of the mouths of babes. I do clinical research for a living. I monitor hospital records and things and make sure that the data reported for clinical trials is true and accurate. I am terrified to fly. You do not want me running the plane or in the back keeping the calm. :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls! How are you all? 

Dashka-I'd love to visit Canada, I'm jealous of you! And lots of snow too-do you ski?? I've been thinking a lot about what we were posting yesterday and in the middle of the night, you know when you're sort of processing thoughts but not really concentrating, it occurred to me that the BEST solution for me, to help me to actually BELIEVE that I could get pregnant, was if I named my future child. Oh yes, the crazyville wagon has rolled into town! So, I was kicking around with some names and came up with Betsi Boo (Betsan in Welsh, really) and I liked it, although I don't like Betsan. I digress! Now, what I have to imagine is meeting Betsi Boo, and taking care of myself and making sure that OH does the same so that we both end up meeting Betsi. Is this mad? If I have created an identity, then there is more incentive to BELIEVE in the reality. Well, nothing else has worked with regards to positive thinking, so I'm going to give it a go! With regard to my forthcoming treatment, it will be about creating Betsi, and I MUST believe that it will work so that I can meet her. I shall let you know how I get on with it!! :hugs:

HA-you must be so excited but so anxious too for tomorrow's tranfser. Does this mean that all are doing well? I am so thrilled for you and am willing you to meet your BB's (see above) too!!! I hope that you can get an acupuncture treatment in before the ET. However, try and relax today (yeah right!) and fingers crossed that all goes well tomorrow (which I'm sure it will). Lots and lots of big loves to you hun! xxx

Purple-I am soooooooooooo weighed down by the pressure of the thread, I have just :munch::pizza::icecream::wine::paper: all weekend!! Thanks for asking! Sorry to hear that you have an incontinent dog!! Bless his cotton sox. Hope you had a good day yesterday with your parents. Hope your weekend is going well-have you been watching the rugby??? Lots of love to you! xxx

Missy-:flower::flower: xx

Ipen-phew, I wouldn't be able to handle your hours. I'd be constantly irritable! Hats off to you, and I hope you can get some relaxation in this weekend! xx

Lil-hi to you! I love your icons!! I really like this one, but I just think I'm very childish- :loo::loo: rofl:).

Butterfly-sounds exhausting on that 18th hole! Bet you wished you were in the 19th!!! Lots of love, Axx

Carole-can I add you to our list? How are you? Did you find your dog? I so hope you did-what a terrible thing to happen. Big :hugs: to you!

Love to you all, Twinks, manuiti (way to go that hubbys is home!), NS, Luv, Asry, Dr S, and anybody else I've missed!! Don't forget- 'Expect a Miracle'!!
Breaking news this am is of Whitney Houston's death. My gosh, there's a talent gone to waste. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> Dashka, I so agree with your post! I visualise, but I don't actually BELIEVE that it will happen. I mentioned to me OH that we have been stressing about how to pay for another two cycles of IVF (this one being one of those two), and it occurred to me that it is a given in my mind that I will fail at this cycle. That it will never happen. I guess this is completely normal after so many disappointments, but it is hard to catch yourself and instantly correct your thoughts: I do deserve to be a mum, and I WILL be a mother. I suppose in my heart, I am protecting myself from failure, but I know that with IVF and any conception strategy, you have to be really 'on board' and committed to it 100%. My OH has that book, I might dig it out, but, I have to say, that I do find a lot of self help books quite frustrating-you have to have the time to sit and work at the exercises, and because I have been so dejected about this whole business for so long, I have the concentration span of a gnat and can't finish anything. Maybe I'll get OH to read it and tell me the parts that are salient to me.
> 
> Currently I'm reading 'The Baby Making Bible' by Emma Cannon and I am DETERMINED to finish it. She runs a fertility clinic in London and on her wall she has a huge sign saying, 'Expect a Miracle' i.e. don't give up on your dreams, and I really like that mantra. I can remember it easily and is open to any interpretation really!
> 
> Anyway, enough wittering. Hope you're having a good weekend and I hope you get your miracle soon!
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Dwrgi I have the baby making bible and it is fantastic, when I did my first IVF in London I went to Emma for acupuncture but must admit that one day she couldn't fit me in and I had her colleague Kate who I found even better as she really seemed to get fab points every time and tuned into me. I am still in touch with her by text but basically all the ladies at Emma's clinic are amazing and the book really helped me alot in getting my body balanced and more in tune. Keep reading I am proof that miracles work, we spent an absolute fortune on conventional treatment and then after diet adjustments, acupuncture and maybe a few too many cocktails on holiday here I am with a natural and strong pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Woohoo HA I have a few days away and it is all going on with your embies YAY. I am so excited for your transfer tomorrow and whilst I completely understand how emotional and uncertain this is for you it is also one step closer to your sticky BFP that I am willing you to have. I will be praying for you and keeping everything crossed that I can possibly cross. sending you big hugs and loads of love your way:hugs:

Ipen hoping that this is your month but please do not take it to heart if it is not as it doesn't corrulate anything to your fertility, as HA said so many things need to happen in order to get a sticky BFP. I know it is crushing I saw so many negatives before I ever saw a postive on a test that in the end i didn't really believe it. Hang in there hon and hoping that you get to see that positive this month :hugs:

Dwrgi please add me to the list, mine would go like this

Me 38 DH 28 off BCP since Jan 2009 actively TTC since June 2009. 2 IVF's, 1 MC and severe OHSS. Natural pregnancy miracle Sep 2011.

AFM still no sign of our dog :nope: We are going to the market this week as aparently they sell the stolen dogs there so I am really hoping we get lucky but not counting on it as don't want to get my hopes up too much.

Went to Dubai this weekend to see a band in concert, the band were amazing but some of the people there not so great. Basically I was hit by a bottle full of water as people starting throwing their drinks including beer everywhere in the crowd. Then we tried to get out for a taxi and the line was unbelieveably long that it would have taken at least 3 hours to get a cab. Anyways the security saw that I was heavily pregnant and told me to go to the front of the line with my DH, this I thought was great but as we started making the walk to the front outside of the barriers keeping the line in check people started hurling abuse at DH and I for jumping the line. When we got to the front the security were keeping the crowd back by closing a huge metal gate and only releasing so many people at a time as and when cabs arrived. People who were obviously drunk were so abusive to the security that in the end they let a few through and then told me to go through. One of the horrible drunk guys with a crowd grabbed the gate and pushed it back so hard to try and hit the security guys but instead it hit me, luckily I turned away so it didn't get my bump but I screamed at the guy for being such a vile person to do this to a pregnant lady. He then came at me so DH pushed him and he fell to the ground at which point 3 more of his friends and one of the girlfriends just jumped him and started attacking him. I was hysterical at this point but luckily my DH is a huge rugby player and martial artist and I have never seen anyone his size or strength so they picked on the wrong guy, they tried their best to knock him down but to no effect and DH just held them off. In the meantime one of the guys had a filipino girlfriend who ran at me and started trying to hit me. Only then did security help us out and surrounded me and pulled the girl off. I must admit I have never been so terrified as was so scared for my baby. Luckily she seems fine as moving lots so all ok but it absolutely disgusted me that someone would attack a pregnant woman and made me feel very vunerable. The people ran off before the police arrived so we could not press charges but I would certainly not go back to this venue for a concert again.

Wishing you all a great remainder of your Sunday and willing you all to get your BFP's very soon.

HA I will be thinking of you tomorrow honey and keeping you and those embies in my thoughts praying that this is your time :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

So how's everyone doing? Hopefully all of you have had a great weekend :flower:
It's been so lovely with sunshine and all the glimmer from snow :cloud9: 

Bummed to hear about Whitney Houston, I once went to her concert and had tears in my eyes so many times during that. Her voice is just beautiful..:cry:

I started spotting, so she'll be here tomorrow. :brat::gun: why does it always have to be monday when she arrives?! Enough to deal with day just being monday..:ignore:

Well I guess I just need to keep my eye on next cycle which hopefully will be IUI cycle. I will be following Ipen and DrSquid. So very interested to see how your cycle goes :thumbup:
:dust: to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*edit. HA keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovely Ladies...

Manuiti - great news your hubby is coming home, good Valentines week after all :thumbup:

drsquid - fx for you :flower:

HA - :flower:all the luck in the world for tomorrow:flower: :hugs::hugs:

ipen - hope all good with you, fx for you :flower:

purple - hope Pickle is a bit better, typical you have a good clean up then that starts. Hope she'll be ok :kiss:

Dwrgi - I will be having a look at that Emma Canon book, sounds good. Also my friend who cam back to work last week after maternity leave recommended me her acupuncturist locally who sounds good - think I may explore that.

Lilsluz - hope you had a good weekend?

Missyt - did you have a good evening in the city?

dashka - I totally agree that thinking positive versus feeling it are hard to do together. I think positive and dream negative sometimes which kind of defeats the work! :dohh:

Carole - sorry to hear no news on your Dog hope you find him at the market. That gig sounds super scary, yay to your DH though dealing with all the hassle, what a man. Hope you are both OK. :hugs:

Asryellah - sorry to hear :witch:is imminent :hugs::hugs:

afm - horrible dream last night pregnancy related (see my journal if you want the story). Feel really emotional and down today as a result, still in my PJ's at 12.10!! :cry:

Have a great weekend what's left all and look forwards to lovely Valentines days :hugs::kiss::hugs:


##EDIT## sorry if I missed anyone, HUGS to you all.


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!
Asry - sorry to hear that AF arrived..... treat yourself to somthing nice today!!:flower:

Dwrgi - way to go girl!!! keep up those positive feelings..... Praying for your Betsi too!!:happydance:
Canada is great - we get all the seasons but by the time March comes you've had enough of winter - mind you we can't complain this winter... I only skiied once and had a major injury because a snowboarder knicked the back of my ski and I lost control as there were icy conditions....:wacko: Long story but I had a torn ACL in my knee and fracture and had surgery a year later - my knee is still not the same. So I will never want to ski again! :dohh:

Caroleb - OMG what an ordeal to go through??!!!!:nope: that is terrible I can't believe how they treated a pregnant woman! Thank goodness for your DH.... Oh and I hope you find your doggie ... you must be so worried..

AFM - I'm 3 DPO today ... off and on little cramping and tired -but that's normal last few months...

Hello to all the other ladies out there!!! have a wonderful Sunday!
Lots of stuff to do!!
:coffee::laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing:


----------



## dashka

so sad about Whitney Houston..... Another one of my childhood idols is gone.... First it was Michael Hutchence of INXS, then Michael Jackson.... now Whitney... The world has lost an amazing talent....:nope::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg Carole I wish I had given you my number as I would have come to pick you up. Not once in the 7 years I have been here has there been enough taxis after a concert in Dubai :nope: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

HI ladies - hope you are all having a wonderful sunday,

we are being quite resty now after a busy day, so huge :hugs to you all and just a quick note to say ....

Ipen and Dr Squid - I am sending all positive thoughts you ways ladies, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Carole - omg - what is wrong with some people, it sounds completely horrifying what you went through at the concert! I am so glad you are both ok. :hugs:

HA - I am not sure of the time difference between us, so I am going to wish you all the love and luck tomorrow and let you know Ill be thinking of you xxxxx


big loves to everyone xxxx


----------



## ipen44

caroleb73 said:


> Woohoo HA I have a few days away and it is all going on with your embies YAY. I am so excited for your transfer tomorrow and whilst I completely understand how emotional and uncertain this is for you it is also one step closer to your sticky BFP that I am willing you to have. I will be praying for you and keeping everything crossed that I can possibly cross. sending you big hugs and loads of love your way:hugs:
> 
> Ipen hoping that this is your month but please do not take it to heart if it is not as it doesn't corrulate anything to your fertility, as HA said so many things need to happen in order to get a sticky BFP. I know it is crushing I saw so many negatives before I ever saw a postive on a test that in the end i didn't really believe it. Hang in there hon and hoping that you get to see that positive this month :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi please add me to the list, mine would go like this
> 
> Me 38 DH 28 off BCP since Jan 2009 actively TTC since June 2009. 2 IVF's, 1 MC and severe OHSS. Natural pregnancy miracle Sep 2011.
> 
> AFM still no sign of our dog :nope: We are going to the market this week as aparently they sell the stolen dogs there so I am really hoping we get lucky but not counting on it as don't want to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> Went to Dubai this weekend to see a band in concert, the band were amazing but some of the people there not so great. Basically I was hit by a bottle full of water as people starting throwing their drinks including beer everywhere in the crowd. Then we tried to get out for a taxi and the line was unbelieveably long that it would have taken at least 3 hours to get a cab. Anyways the security saw that I was heavily pregnant and told me to go to the front of the line with my DH, this I thought was great but as we started making the walk to the front outside of the barriers keeping the line in check people started hurling abuse at DH and I for jumping the line. When we got to the front the security were keeping the crowd back by closing a huge metal gate and only releasing so many people at a time as and when cabs arrived. People who were obviously drunk were so abusive to the security that in the end they let a few through and then told me to go through. One of the horrible drunk guys with a crowd grabbed the gate and pushed it back so hard to try and hit the security guys but instead it hit me, luckily I turned away so it didn't get my bump but I screamed at the guy for being such a vile person to do this to a pregnant lady. He then came at me so DH pushed him and he fell to the ground at which point 3 more of his friends and one of the girlfriends just jumped him and started attacking him. I was hysterical at this point but luckily my DH is a huge rugby player and martial artist and I have never seen anyone his size or strength so they picked on the wrong guy, they tried their best to knock him down but to no effect and DH just held them off. In the meantime one of the guys had a filipino girlfriend who ran at me and started trying to hit me. Only then did security help us out and surrounded me and pulled the girl off. I must admit I have never been so terrified as was so scared for my baby. Luckily she seems fine as moving lots so all ok but it absolutely disgusted me that someone would attack a pregnant woman and made me feel very vunerable. The people ran off before the police arrived so we could not press charges but I would certainly not go back to this venue for a concert again.
> 
> Wishing you all a great remainder of your Sunday and willing you all to get your BFP's very soon.
> 
> HA I will be thinking of you tomorrow honey and keeping you and those embies in my thoughts praying that this is your time :hugs:

Wow. So glad you are all safe and sound. What an ordeal. I will never understand why people chose to act like that? There is simply no excuse.


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole, that sounds absolutely dreadful, I am so relieved that you are okay. I would have been terrified too, and so much to lose too. OMG, other people will never cease to amaze me-to attack a pregnant woman? What on earth was wrong with that woman? I am so glad that your DH was there, and you got out alright. Fingers crossed now that you find your dog this week-is he microtagged? I do hope this story has a happy ending. 

Thank you for the heads up on Emma Cannon-I like the book, and am finding it quite easy to work through. Very practical with a non-patronising tone. So glad that you can vouch for her, and I remember what you went through just before you got your BFP, and you said you cut out sugars. What she suggests for my type is certainly worth a try! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs:

Purple-have a lovely chilled evening! Big :hugs: to you!

Dashka, hope the cramping is a sign of interesting things going on! Fingers crossed for you hun! xx

Big hugs and good luck to ipen and Dr S! 

LadyH-I shall read your journal tomorrow, but so sorry to hear about your dream. Hun, TTC is an ordeal, and we have all been in scenarios where we can barely get our ar%es into gear. Just go with it, and treat yourself to a little bit of self medicated TLC. Big :hugs: to you hun, xx

HA-I said it this morning, but I am so wishing you good luck for tomorrow! xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello Asry, Never, Luv, MissyT, and everybody on here! Twinks-what are you up to???

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys.. it is funny i decided to be paranoid this cycle and not go to the gym then last night i went to a concert (social distortion) and spent an hour and half completely crushed against a barricade (to the extent i thought i might break a rib, pelvis was well away from the barricade ). not really a great plan, but.. it was a good concert. and hey, didnt get my heart rate up. backs of my arms are bruised but so far that is it. hope all of you are having a great weekend.. oh and totally recommend checking out Frank Turner, fabulous musician and showman.. especially his songs "i wont sit down" and "the road" totally stuck in my head


----------



## ipen44

Wishing everyone a great work week. :happydance:


----------



## missyt

dwrig, how cute! I love Betsy Boo! And thank for recommending the Emma Cannon book. I think I'm going to check it out. Lately I've been reading everything I can get my hands on as far as fertility and also nutrition.

Asry, I really hope AF doesn't show for you! Mine is due to rear her ugly head on Friday.

Carole, what an awful time! People are just so rude. I don't understand.

LadyH, dreams can be so real. Especially the bad dreams. It sucks that those are the ones that we always remember. 

Purple, we did have a great time in the city. It was so cold though! The coldest its been all winter!

HA, best of luck today! Its really a peice of cake. I know you'll do great!

AFM, we had a nice time up in the city. We went and had a nice dinner and then did some shopping. They have an awsome tea store there and I was in heaven. I spent $85 on loose teas! But I know they'll last me a while. The weather was awful though. It was so cold and it snowed. We were right on the harbor so the wind was brutal! Oh, I also got DH a flight lesson on a Cessna for V-day. He was very surprised. I just figured with the rollercoaster year we had last year and the ups and downs of emotions I've had, its good to get him something exciting and fun to do. He rides a motorcycle and likes fast cars. He's a bit of an adrenalin junky so that's right up his ally.


----------



## Butterfly67

HA, sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: your way today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> thanks guys.. it is funny i decided to be paranoid this cycle and not go to the gym then last night i went to a concert (social distortion) and spent an hour and half completely crushed against a barricade (to the extent i thought i might break a rib, pelvis was well away from the barricade ). not really a great plan, but.. it was a good concert. and hey, didnt get my heart rate up. backs of my arms are bruised but so far that is it. hope all of you are having a great weekend.. oh and totally recommend checking out Frank Turner, fabulous musician and showman.. especially his songs "i wont sit down" and "the road" totally stuck in my head

OMG, hope you're okay? Were you right at the front? You rocker, you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- heh yeah im fine. boobs got totally squished and the back of both upper arms are black and blue. i stayed away from the pit, im too old for that crap now but it was fun as a kid. i know myself and if id stayed at the back idve spent the whole show wishing i was at the front.. there were moments when i figured it was a bad plan and wondered how to get out.. but at least i wasnt 1 or 2 people back, i had something to hold on to and big guys on both sides to duck under when the crowd surfers went by (only got my head sat on twice but luckily by small girls).


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - totally selfish post coming up here, but my brain is so full of what we've just been through that I can't remember everything I've just read (except that I'm really glad Carole and drsquid are ok! yowza!!).

As always, the full story is in my journal, but the short version is that DH and I had an almost nightmarishly stressful weekend, thinking about the big decision that would have to be made today - how many embryos to transfer - and having to consider that decision in the complete absence of any info from the lab that could give us any insight as to how many we'd have today or what their quality might be. In the end we decided we really wanted to minimize the risk of twins, and based on the studies we could find, we felt we'd be good candidates for an elective single blastocyst transfer if we had more than one good-quality blast.

Of our four fertilized eggs, I had hoped we'd have two blasts today. I really didn't think any more than two would survive this long. But we found out we had three!!! One is very good quality, one is good quality but a little bit slow to develop, and one is ok quality and slow to develop. After discussing it with the dr, we decided to put the very good blastie back and freeze the other two. They'll watch the other two overnight and as long as they don't arrest or degenerate, they'll be frozen in the morning. If we don't get pregnant on this cycle, we'll follow up with a frozen transfer. The dr said he had no reservations whatsoever about putting back just one, and the cost of a frozen transfer is pennies compared to the cost of twins.

So there you have it! I'm spending the rest of the day on the couch - DH doesn't even want me to fold the load of laundry that's in the dryer! :haha: I'm relieved that we've made it this far... now I just need to hear good news in the morning that both our extras are still alive and will be frozen, and then I need to make it to Feb 23 - beta day! I hope you can put up with all my anxiety a little longer!! :wacko:

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - totally selfish post coming up here, but my brain is so full of what we've just been through that I can't remember everything I've just read (except that I'm really glad Carole and drsquid are ok! yowza!!).
> 
> As always, the full story is in my journal, but the short version is that DH and I had an almost nightmarishly stressful weekend, thinking about the big decision that would have to be made today - how many embryos to transfer - and having to consider that decision in the complete absence of any info from the lab that could give us any insight as to how many we'd have today or what their quality might be. In the end we decided we really wanted to minimize the risk of twins, and based on the studies we could find, we felt we'd be good candidates for an elective single blastocyst transfer if we had more than one good-quality blast.
> 
> Of our four fertilized eggs, I had hoped we'd have two blasts today. I really didn't think any more than two would survive this long. But we found out we had three!!! One is very good quality, one is good quality but a little bit slow to develop, and one is ok quality and slow to develop. After discussing it with the dr, we decided to put the very good blastie back and freeze the other two. They'll watch the other two overnight and as long as they don't arrest or degenerate, they'll be frozen in the morning. If we don't get pregnant on this cycle, we'll follow up with a frozen transfer. The dr said he had no reservations whatsoever about putting back just one, and the cost of a frozen transfer is pennies compared to the cost of twins.
> 
> So there you have it! I'm spending the rest of the day on the couch - DH doesn't even want me to fold the load of laundry that's in the dryer! :haha: I'm relieved that we've made it this far... now I just need to hear good news in the morning that both our extras are still alive and will be frozen, and then I need to make it to Feb 23 - beta day! I hope you can put up with all my anxiety a little longer!! :wacko:
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

Have just replied in your journal, but wanted to say hi to you here too! Enjoy those M&Ms!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Missy  yeah, rural MD isnt too much fun is it? :mamafy: I lived in the middle of the triangle of Annapolis, Baltimore & Washington, DC so definitely had a suburban city life & know exactly what you are talking about! Honolulu, why oh why did you move from THERE?! :shipw: Hang in there, girl

Dashka  I started to read The Secret, but have to keep going with it (or watch it on Netflix). Being positive & changing how you think is so darn hard, isnt it? Its a downfall for me & I have to work on that, too. You WILL get pregnant before your 40th birthday! :winkwink: 

Dwrgi  LOVE it! Ive been waiting for an opportunity to use that one, too  as well as this one: :flasher: rofl:) When would one use a flasher icon? Hmmm... (guess were both immature!) :baby: Although, I think that Purple is probably the Queen of Icon World  she gets some great ones (Village People). You are doing great w/the thread :thumbup: :coolio:

Purple - Hi & hope you kept your mind busy this past weekend! Just say "no"! :haha:

Ipen  OK, so we were all wrong about your career  the intrigue got to us. I had no idea that clinical research had so many hours! But, it sounds like a very interesting job? 

Butterfly  Hope you are feeling better & doing well. Take it easy there, mama!:kiss: (looks like a butterfly...)

Carole  You have such an awesome story. You & Butterfly need to tell your stories to us once a month to keep our spirits up & hope alive, OK? ;-) But your Dubai experience was an awful story! I cannot believe that!? Those people deserve to be :gun:!!!!!!

Asry  darn that AF! So sorry darlin When I get my AF, I sometimes have to wallow in a glass or 2 of wine  like areward for going through yet another month. Pick your poison (choc, caffeine, etc) & go for it! :muaha:

Lady H  My weekend was hectic Saturday, busy & then relaxing Sunday, but very cold. This morning was 44 degrees  brrr! :cold: I know it doesnt sound quite that bad to everyone else, but did I mention we have no heat? Sounds like yours wasnt so great w/that preg nightmare  Im sorry. :nope: They can seem so real sometimes & freak you out. Hoping tonights dreams :sleep: are sweet O:) to wipe out those bad ones! 

DrSquid  you wild n crazy lady! You be careful! I used to go into the pit myself. Ill never forget my friend (at 17) went into the pit 8 months preg & came out with a black eye. God gave her 4 more kids after that! LOL. (Thought: Maybe we all need to try being totally irresponsible :yipee: next???) :haha::winkwink:

HA  So glad you had 3!!! How wonderful! :happydance: You made the right decision. Now, sit back, relax, bundle up warm, eat some chocolate, have a wine (or buspar) & watch a really good movie! Youve been through a lot, so try to take it easy if you can And keep us posted about the other 2... FX :hugs:

AFM still trying to get my house in order (we moved back into our newly-renovated house 1.5 weeks ago) but its really cold in here b/c no heat & we gave our old space heaters to charity. Gonna cuddle up w/DH & do a movie tonight. But, AF very strange (TMI alert?)  AF came 17DPO (usual LP 14 days), gushed worse than ever (except MC) for 2 days & now nothing. (?) Oh well I dont wanna know at this point 

Hi to anyone else I missed! :hi: & lots of :hug:


----------



## ipen44

HA--great news. what an emotional roller coaster. good news about 3. now you can relax.

clinical research is interesting. the goal is to get a work from home and little travel job. i am going to have to take a transitional position to get there, but i think i will.

going good for me today. sore breasts since yesterday. trying not to read into that, but it is very hard.


----------



## drsquid

funny about the positive thinking. ive actually been pretty happy in the negative thinking this month. ie it didnt work etc etc. made the days go faster kinda like when i wasnt trying because.. why agonize, it didnt work etc. now im falling back into the " of course im pregnant" thing i was in last month, which made it so hard


----------



## ipen44

i cannot figure out why fertility friend is still saying ovulation not detected. :shrug:

+OPK on CD15 with a temp drop. Temp up on CD16, CD17, CD 18. I know it doesn't mean anything, but I still want my crosshairs. :brat:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news HA, popping to your journal now :happydance:

Ipen where is your chart? :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

HA - what great news you had :happydance: and you totally relax now and get your mind off from stress you had. You sound happy :flower: maybe you should play some more of Marvin Gaye? :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs: now just take it easy :sleep:

LilSluz - your writing is so good and fun to read, really enjoy it :haha: Hope you don't catch a cold, put on some wool socks for the night. Don't the chinese infertility guides say that you should keep your blood warm :thumbup:

purple -how are you girl?:hugs:

Happy Valentines to you all lovely ladies :kiss:


----------



## caroleb73

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - totally selfish post coming up here, but my brain is so full of what we've just been through that I can't remember everything I've just read (except that I'm really glad Carole and drsquid are ok! yowza!!).
> 
> As always, the full story is in my journal, but the short version is that DH and I had an almost nightmarishly stressful weekend, thinking about the big decision that would have to be made today - how many embryos to transfer - and having to consider that decision in the complete absence of any info from the lab that could give us any insight as to how many we'd have today or what their quality might be. In the end we decided we really wanted to minimize the risk of twins, and based on the studies we could find, we felt we'd be good candidates for an elective single blastocyst transfer if we had more than one good-quality blast.
> 
> Of our four fertilized eggs, I had hoped we'd have two blasts today. I really didn't think any more than two would survive this long. But we found out we had three!!! One is very good quality, one is good quality but a little bit slow to develop, and one is ok quality and slow to develop. After discussing it with the dr, we decided to put the very good blastie back and freeze the other two. They'll watch the other two overnight and as long as they don't arrest or degenerate, they'll be frozen in the morning. If we don't get pregnant on this cycle, we'll follow up with a frozen transfer. The dr said he had no reservations whatsoever about putting back just one, and the cost of a frozen transfer is pennies compared to the cost of twins.
> 
> So there you have it! I'm spending the rest of the day on the couch - DH doesn't even want me to fold the load of laundry that's in the dryer! :haha: I'm relieved that we've made it this far... now I just need to hear good news in the morning that both our extras are still alive and will be frozen, and then I need to make it to Feb 23 - beta day! I hope you can put up with all my anxiety a little longer!! :wacko:
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

WOOHOO HA that is amazing news, those eggs must be amazing to have 3 blasts.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers every day honey willing this one to stick like glue. Come on blasty !!!!!


----------



## purplelou

:kiss:Hi Ladies and Happy Valentines day to you all:kiss:

I didn't get a chance to pop on here yesterday - sooo busy, but I am catching up and wanted to say...

Woohoo!! HA - 3 eggs :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's wonderful news. I am now sending positive thoughts and sticky :dust: to your little blasty. you should try and take it easy now and we'll all keep everything crossed for you xxxx


Ill be back in a bit to write some morexx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I love the name Betsi - It's beautiful. maybe this is an omen for ivf!! I really really hope so xx

Ipenn - sometimes FF does it's own thing! have you a link to your chart, we could have a peek for you if you like.

Dr squid - so glad you are ok, what a crush that must have been. a year or two ago I went to see "counting crows" with DH - it was awesome!! I need to look and see what's around that we could go see :)


----------



## purplelou

Asry - bah for that witch!! I was really hoping she 'd not visit this month for you :hugs:

Twinkle - are you ok hun?? hope so xx

Carole - Im crossing fingers that you may still find your little doggie at the market :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lilsluz - how are you doing chick? i hope your ok xxx

missy - it sounds you had a lovely tip out! so happy you had fun, but sorry it was so cold. wow a flying lesson for DH -that sounds fab!

ladyH sorry to hear about your horrible dream, it's the bad ones that make us unsettled which we remember :hugs:

Butterfly - I watched some golf on tv the other night and thought of you, it looked warm and sunny and is in the middle east area (which is where I think you are) so perhaps I even saw you!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello and Happy valentine's Day to all you wonderful ladies! (We celebrated with our own Welsh valentine on January 25th-Santes Dwynwen, so weird to think it's nothing to do with me now!!!).

Anyway, hope you are all well (I too am wondering if you're okay, Twinks!). 

Me and OH are off for a few days to my favourite place in the world, Pembrokeshire (check it out: https://www.newportlinks.co.uk) so will try and post but if not, hope you all have a good week and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!

Now, mowah mwoah dahlings! (Happy A-get back on that sofa!!)
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Big :hugs: to everyone Ive not mentioned yet - including but not limited to... lava, never, northstar, luv (are you ok - hows the house sale?) manuiti - (you said about c0q10 - i got mine in a "drugstore" the kind that sells all kinds of stuff, it's just in with vitamins so you may find it if you have similar where you are) and everyone xxx


AFM - cd8 and I haven't tested :hehe: I felt a bit crampy yesterday and thought perhaps it was all over - but so far so good.

also poor DH was woken several times in the night by the bleep of my basal body thermometer - I keep it on the bedside table and as soon as the alarm goes off in the morning I stick it under my tongue, its very routine now - apparently in my sleep I was repeatedly checking my temp during the night though! :rofl: :rofl: I have only a vague recollection of beeping noises! DH said he spoke to me on a few occasions and I didn't answer so he left me to it, since I wasn't choking or anything. that's probably a sign that BBT checking has become "too routine"


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Me and OH are off for a few days to my favourite place in the world, Pembrokeshire (check it out: https://www.newportlinks.co.uk) so will try and post but if not, hope you all have a good week and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:to you all!

Just had a squiz at the website - now that looks fab!! have a wonderful few days! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## missyt

LilSluz, I moved from HI because of my stupid ex! Oye! It went downhill from there! Yes, I do like the Annapolis, DC, Balt triangle. We try to go up to the city when we can; better movie theatre, shopping, restaurants, etc. I hope you guys get to warm up in your newly rennovated house. It must be exciting!

Purple, sleep temping! :haha: LOL. That is so funny. :haha: I've heard of sleep walking and talking in your sleep but not sleep temping! 

Happy Valentine's Day all you lovely ladies!!!!! :kiss::kiss::serenade::serenade:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> also poor DH was woken several times in the night by the bleep of my basal body thermometer - I keep it on the bedside table and as soon as the alarm goes off in the morning I stick it under my tongue, its very routine now - apparently in my sleep I was repeatedly checking my temp during the night though! :rofl: :rofl: I have only a vague recollection of beeping noises! DH said he spoke to me on a few occasions and I didn't answer so he left me to it, since I wasn't choking or anything. that's probably a sign that BBT checking has become "too routine"

:rofl: :rofl: I'm glad he wasn't too upset at the interrupted sleep. Very sweet of him to let you just sleep through it! :haha:

Dwrgi, I hope you have a lovely time - looks beautiful!

Thanks for all your support, ladies - unfortunately I have not so good news this morning - neither of our other two embies made it to the freezing stage. :nope: Embie #2, the other one we might have transferred yesterday, continued to grow slowly overnight but it degenerated - the growth was abnormal. And #3 arrested completely. So this just became an all-or-nothing cycle because we have no frozen embies to try next.... Definitely makes me more anxious about this one. But I am trying to stay focused on the fact that we have one great blastie in there and it stands a good chance of becoming a pregnancy... I'm just anxious.


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies..

Lilsluz - you're too funny! yes The Secret is pretty cool.... I just ordered some audio CDs from Mike Dooley -He's a great one too... I ordered "Leveraging the Universe"...
He has a great book out called "Manifesting Change" and also one "Infinite Possibilities"...
It's really really hard to change your thoughts... I myself am getting back into the negative thoughts the last few days...(have been really moody) I always find I'm really positive at the start of my cycle and then after ov. I get negative thoughts again... Especially when I'm exhausted in the evenings or my 3 yr old daughter is non-co-operating ...I'll have the thoughts "If I'm this tired - I could never handle being pregnant ...... I don't have the energy as it is".... I know these thoughts are sending messages to my body... I need to stop this but it is a recurring thing for me and has been this way for years. I'm working on it but it is very very hard. The good thing is that we acknowledge when we have the negative thoughts and just don't dwell in them. Maybe I should just say to myself "oh that's a negative thought.... bye bye go away..." and move on.
Thanks for the positive thoughts - GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO!! 

HA - sorry to hear only one blastie made it.... BUT this single ONE is a MIRACLE in itself - Take it easy and try to relax as much as you can :)

Dwrgi - have a wonderful mini-vacay!

To everyone else - have a great day!!
and a Happy Valentine's Day 
xo


----------



## dashka

Purple -that is soooo funny that you are sleep-temping!!! Your DH sounds great...what a great guy.

I hated the frickin' beeping noise every morning... I would often do it 3 times in a row because I wanted to make sure it wasn't an error and I'd average the temps. I'm sure it drove my DH crazy -but he never said anything. :)


----------



## missyt

Dashka, you are right about trying to change your thoughts. My counselor has been giving me good advice on that and I just feel better when I'm not dwelling on the negative. 

HA, I'm sorry the others didn't make it but you have a really good one in there. Just keep focused on that little guy. That's the one that counts!


----------



## purplelou

HA - that's so disappointing about those two embies not making it, I am so sorry 
:hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs:
but the one you have snuggling in was great quality right, so I am sending you a ton of sticky :dust:

Big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

my DH is such a good 'un! he said he was so confused at the beeping because he kept thinking it was the alarm clock and was trying to turn it off...and then realised nothing was happening :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Yay! We have wifi and I'm here with you girls! Just had the best dinner ever, and now relaxing in the room. And I have, sort of, kidnapped, the resort cat who is now lying next to me, purring away. She is soooo adorable-I miss the huskababies and georgie the cat so much, so to find a feline friend is a bonus!!! I actually played a few shots on the golf course today girls, and OH only swore once!! :rofl: Hmm, I need A LOT of lessons! But great to get away!

OMG, Purple, what are you like? Sleep temping? That is so funny!!! And so glad that your DH just left you to it in the end!! What a trooper he is!!! Right, Purps, step away from the gidget, wight away from it, let it go, turn away, go!!! And cramping at 8DPO could be anything and nothing and hopefully a sign of something miraculous getting snuggled in?? It's not over, young lady, till the fat lady (aka AF) sings! Hang on in there! xxxxxx

HA-am sorry to hear that the other two embies arrested, but that doesn't mean that transferred embie will do anything of the kind. A petri dish can not, in any way, replicate the conditions in the womb, and so I think you need to feel less anxious, and just wait it out. 4BB sounds pretty terrific to me, so hang on in there, and like I said before, I have a good feeling about this, so try to stay calm. Am thinking of you hun, and wishing you all the best vibes in the world. Lots and lots of love, A xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to everybody on here! Let's stay positive girls! 

Twinks-where are you ?:kiss::kiss:??? 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Asry  awww  gee, thanks :hugs:. I didnt know about always keeping the blood warm for fertility, but you can bet I cant take the cold anyway, so Ive been sleeping & working with my heating pad on full blast & a nice warm blankie! Temps back up today - whew! I know - we're a bunch of big :baby:'s here, huh?

Drsquid  I hear you. Its so much harder when you do try to think positive & then get let down. I feel like maybe if I play it cool :coolio:& dont even expect anything, maybe it will come. I hear success stories for those who have given up & then from those who are very positive. My problem is that I feel like Im faking sometimes when positive, but I cant just give up on TTC either. :brat::headspin: :hissy: whats the right answer?!?!?!

Purple  you are so freaking funny! :haha: Sleep-temping? Not just once, either! Oh, if I was DH I so would have grabbed the camcorder in a heartbeat! I totally got a visual of that when you were describing it :rofl::rofl::rofl:! Thanks for giving me my laugh of the day! I needed one today (oh, and kudos for not testing yet  wow! You are like super woman this cycle! And cramping can be a good sign - implant?! FX for you!)

Dwrgi  enjoy that vacation (sorry  holiday?)  looks like a nice, quaint golfing town by the sea  ahhhhh! AND you only swore once? Was it a really good one at least? :shock:=D&gt; 

Missy  gosh, the stupid stuff we did for our exs, huh? :dohh: Dont worry, Im a member of that club too! But, if you hadnt moved to MD, you wouldnt have met your current love of your life, right? It always ends good, at least!:winkwink:

Dashka  feel better! I was always told from alt therapist to  allow the negative thoughts to come, acknowledge them & then let them pass on by.:-= I know  easier said than done. Its probably best to keep occupied during 2WW, but Im no expert. Just treat yourself well, darlin. You are past ov so now theres nothing you can do but FX, give that positive thinking a "spin" & be healthy.

AFM: Doing OK, but a couple of blah days. However, I am excited that I got my pH test (thanks Dashka), I am acidic (6 - 6.5) & so I'm correcting it with ions & electrolytes that change my water to be more alkaline. It's so much fun - I'm going around testing DH, the neighbors, friends, family - they give you like 90 sticks! :haha: I'm like "hey, wanna test your pee? It's really fun...?" I need to get out more...

AND I started taking my Evening Primrose oil (thanks Missy) - its just like Omega-3 capsules. Tell you what, it "regulates" you if you know what I mean! :loo: (yay! finally got to use that one! thats for you dwrgi...). And I started gf juice - thanks to Purple! :thumbup: I do (generally) keep my spirits up each cycle just b/c I know I'll learn some new tidbits & get to try them & maybe have better luck next time...

To all the other ladies- have a wonderful V.D.! (oh my - what an abbrev, huh?! :haha:) :hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## LilSluz

HA - I'm so sorry your 2 eggies didn't make it :(. But, you do have one really wonderful, healthy, viable egg just waiting for you! :thumbup: This could be the one! FX, FX, FX - and relax, darlin...

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just creeping in....

Purple..sleep temping :haha: thank you for thinking of me :hugs:

Dwrgi....:howdy: new thread owner :haha: enjoy half term lovely. For the front page...I dunno what you want to put...erm 36 and three losses in 12 months??

Missy...good to see your all good :hugs:

HA...one step at a time lovely..you have a fab 4BB growing and implanting in you :hugs:

Carole...hope you get your dog back :cry: and how awful the way you and hubby were treated :hugs:

Sky...lava...hope you're doing ok new mommies :hugs:

Manuiti...NS....OMM...Twinks...luv and all the others I have missed and all the ladies that are newish in here...hope you're doing ok and :dust: to you all

AFM...13 weeks pregnant and I got engaged today....I am still in shock that all appears to be going ok and keep expecting to wake up as its a dream :wacko:

Happy valentines day :flower:

XxX


----------



## ipen44

Butterfly67 said:


> Great news HA, popping to your journal now :happydance:
> 
> Ipen where is your chart? :flower:

I think it is in my signature now. Still raised temp today, but they still say "no ovulation detected".


----------



## ipen44

Happy Valentine's Day all. As you can see I am having a rip roaring party here on the couch. Hubby playing online cards and me surfing TTC forums. Oh--the shear romance.

I think the highlights for today or purple's sleep temping and that icon that has to poo and is knocking on that door. Can't remember who posted it, but I love it.

HA--happy baby thoughts coming your way. a hard week for you, but the party could be right behind the corner :happydance:.

Maybe we should all :sex: for the holiday and forget all about TTC for one day, but if you don't want to do that, have a peek at my chart and lmk why fertility friend will not give me my crosshairs :brat:


----------



## HappyAuntie

DH and I are just sitting here on the couch watching bad reality tv. Partly because i'm still on dr's orders to "take it easy" (and no sex allowed post-transfer, btw, so no action here tonight!), but it doesn't bother us because we really have never made a big deal over V-day... we'd much rather celebrate dates that are meaningful to us - our anniversary, our first-date-iversary, our engage-iversary - than an arbitrary day in February. :shrug: So I don't mind at all that it's a quiet night in tonight! We do exchange cards, but that's all.


----------



## Butterfly67

ipen44 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Great news HA, popping to your journal now :happydance:
> 
> Ipen where is your chart? :flower:
> 
> I think it is in my signature now. Still raised temp today, but they still say "no ovulation detected".Click to expand...

Try discarding the temp on cd8 and see if that makes any difference :thumbup:

It does look like you O'd for sure.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

HA me and DH are with you on the Valentines Day we don't do much apart from a card as I think it is all a bit too comercialized to be honest. I know that he loves me so I don't need a big gesture on a day that someone else chooses to be special. Like you say for us it is when we met, when we got married etc that we celebrate. Sorry about your other blasts not making it to freezing but I think that this is quite common as they need to be extra high quality to survive the process more so than a normal embie otherwise they just don't make it through the freeze thaw process. You have to concentrate on the 1 great blasty in you right now there are so many ladies that get a sticky BFP from a single transfer. Finger, toes and everything else crossed for you honey :hugs:

Never so good to hear from you, you are often in myn thoughts and HUGE congrats on the engagement and reaching 13 weeks WOOHOO :happydance::happydance: Enjoy this exciting time in your life :hugs:

Purple loving that bleeping thermometer poor DH what we put them through they really don't stand a chance hahahaha. Hoping this is your month honey :hugs:

Dwrgi the holiday looks fab I would love to get away to the countryside all nice and green right now but I guess I will have my fix in summer when I am back. 

AFM nothing much to report apart from have another scan tomorrow which I always count down the days to as I get to see her on the screen. No sign of my little dog which has made me sad as I think our chances of getting her back now are fading:nope: Some people are so cruel it breaks my heart to think of her scared and frightened. I do believe in karma though you can't treat people badly like this and not expect it to come and kick you in the butt twice over at some point just hope they get theirs sooner rather than later.Take care and catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

never - oh my goodness - 13 weeks!!! yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
and congratulations on your engagement - that is so lovely and how romantic! :cloud9: I am beyond happy for you!! xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - so glad you are having a lovely time! enjoy, I hope the weather stays dry for you , oh and how lovely to have made a new furry friend :hugs:

Ipen - looks to me like FF is showing O too....how weird it's not drawing crosshairs Grrrr


----------



## purplelou

Carole - good luck tomorrow, and I am so sorry about your dog :hugs:

HA - hope you are still relaxing!! Im with you on the nt making a big deal out of V'day because we celebrate our anniversaries etc, so we had a nice relax on the sofa and exchanged cards :)
HA's Blasty - Grow, grow, grow, stick, stick, stick xx


Missy - I can't remember if I mentioned it yesterday but that flying lesson for DH sounds fab!! when is he going?? my dh wouldn't thank me for it thou - he is scared of flying!


----------



## purplelou

huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone....
NS, Lilsluz, LadyH, Heavenly, Twinks, Asry, luv, manuiti and everyone else
OMM & pad - if you happen to be lurking - hope you are ok xxx

afm - I managed not to sleep temp last night, at least not that dh heard anyway, however I got it into my head that was 10 dpo today and.....I tested :doh: bfn of course, and then realised only 9 dpo (Im not really sure how much difference that makes) Im weakkkkkk!! :haha: never mind, I think Ill just wait now and if AF hasn't shown up by the weekend, I test then :)


----------



## Asryellah

purple - your chart is looking really good girl :thumbup::friends:

neversaynever - Congrats on your engagement :hugs::wedding: how romantic to get engaged on Valentines :cloud9:

To everyone else :dust:

afm - we will try IUI this cycle..yay or :help: not sure how I feel about it. Next week will go to US to see how folly looks. Only that I'm doing it in to natural cycle and my o-day might be sunday when IUI is not possible. I wonder if they'll give hcg shot then on friday if folly is big enough to do IUI. I wouldn't want to risk it untill monday if ovulation goes by...:shrug:

:drool: (had to put this one here - never noticed it before..that's me doing groceryshopping today and standing by the candyshelves..I will TRY not to buy any :tease:)


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> AFM...13 weeks pregnant and I got engaged today....I am still in shock that all appears to be going ok and keep expecting to wake up as its a dream :wacko:
> 
> Happy valentines day :flower:
> 
> XxX

That is absolutely wonderful news-on both counts!! Yay-13 weeks, attagirl! Oopsie is going to make it!! And getting engaged too! I am so chuffed for you!! Wait there:

:wedding::wedding::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::smug::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

Brilliant brilliant news!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Asry - IUI sounds very exciting and I am so hopeful it'll work for you! :hugs: :hugs:

Dwrgi - I never knew there were little bride and groom smilies - that's fab!!


----------



## missyt

LilS, can you tell me the brand name of your pH tests? I bought one from the drug store but I it doesn't give as much detail as the one you mentioned.

Never, Yayyyyyyy! Congrats on 13 weeks and your engagement!

Arsy, will power when it comes to the candy aisle!!!! LOL.

AFM, had some weird spotting last night after DH and I DTD. AF is due Friday so I thought it was early AF. Spotting is gone today. I'm not sure what's up.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello beautiful ladies!!! Just had a quick catch up as I'm meant to be working!

Never - congratulations that's so romantic!

Just got to share something with you - sorry newish ladies who are going to be wondering why on earth I'm telling you this:

We had a lovely Valeversary (our wedding anniversary is 13th Feb so it all gets rolled into 1 with Valentine's!) - walked on the pier, ate fish & chips, swam in the hotel pool, went round an museum etc.

We had to work yesterday but I cooked a nice meal for when DH got home & then finally, Finally...... I did the Burlesque routine I've been practising for so long!!! :bunny:

Oh my it was well worth the effort!! DH's eyes nearly popped out & I nearly had to roll his tongue up! 

Afterwards he said it was the sexiest thing he had ever seen - mostly because he'd never seen me looking so confident. I'd definitely recommend it for an ego boost!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!!! Just had a quick catch up as I'm meant to be working!
> 
> Never - congratulations that's so romantic!
> 
> Just got to share something with you - sorry newish ladies who are going to be wondering why on earth I'm telling you this:
> 
> We had a lovely Valeversary (our wedding anniversary is 13th Feb so it all gets rolled into 1 with Valentine's!) - walked on the pier, ate fish & chips, swam in the hotel pool, went round an museum etc.
> 
> We had to work yesterday but I cooked a nice meal for when DH got home & then finally, Finally...... I did the Burlesque routine I've been practising for so long!!! :bunny:
> 
> Oh my it was well worth the effort!! DH's eyes nearly popped out & I nearly had to roll his tongue up!
> 
> Afterwards he said it was the sexiest thing he had ever seen - mostly because he'd never seen me looking so confident. I'd definitely recommend it for an ego boost!

Way to go Twinks-that is fantastic!! Am so proud of you for doing it and how amazing that DH loved it, what an ego boost!!! Brilliant! You are Burlesque Queen!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

missyt said:


> LilS, can you tell me the brand name of your pH tests? I bought one from the drug store but I it doesn't give as much detail as the one you mentioned.
> 
> Never, Yayyyyyyy! Congrats on 13 weeks and your engagement!
> 
> Arsy, will power when it comes to the candy aisle!!!! LOL.
> 
> AFM, had some weird spotting last night after DH and I DTD. AF is due Friday so I thought it was early AF. Spotting is gone today. I'm not sure what's up.

Fingers crossed it's implantation spotting??? Or, may I ask, were you VERY vigorous :happydance::happydance::happydance:???

Hope it's the first option-although that sounds wrong! If it was the second, way to go girl!! Anyway, hope the outcome proves that it WAS implantation spotting.

OMG-I am digging myself in deeper here!! :nope::nope::nope::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Yay Twinkle - you may need to share the routine so I can try it!

Purple - chart is looking good. You are only 1 day ahead of me and so far I am resisting the the testing urge so far!

HA - glad to hear you are resting and taking it easy.

Ipen - I'm sure you have O'd, go with Butterfly's suggestion and drop that temp and see what happens?

AFM 8DPO, no symptoms as such, usual tender BB's that I had last month so am sure that is normal for me after O.

Is it Friday yet.....??!! ](*,)


----------



## HappyAuntie

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!!! Just had a quick catch up as I'm meant to be working!
> 
> Never - congratulations that's so romantic!
> 
> Just got to share something with you - sorry newish ladies who are going to be wondering why on earth I'm telling you this:
> 
> We had a lovely Valeversary (our wedding anniversary is 13th Feb so it all gets rolled into 1 with Valentine's!) - walked on the pier, ate fish & chips, swam in the hotel pool, went round an museum etc.
> 
> We had to work yesterday but I cooked a nice meal for when DH got home & then finally, Finally...... I did the Burlesque routine I've been practising for so long!!! :bunny:
> 
> Oh my it was well worth the effort!! DH's eyes nearly popped out & I nearly had to roll his tongue up!
> 
> Afterwards he said it was the sexiest thing he had ever seen - mostly because he'd never seen me looking so confident. I'd definitely recommend it for an ego boost!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :drool: :dance: :drool:

Did you _feel _ as confident as you looked? 

WTG Twinkle!!!!! :happydance: :flasher: :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - you are my new hero!!! I am so impressed - you burlesque queen you! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance007.gif
would it be too nosey to ask ....did you have music??


----------



## purplelou

LadyH = you have so much more willpower than me! you go girl!! and your chart looks good too :thumbup:


----------



## agape love

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!!! Just had a quick catch up as I'm meant to be working!
> 
> Never - congratulations that's so romantic!
> 
> Just got to share something with you - sorry newish ladies who are going to be wondering why on earth I'm telling you this:
> 
> We had a lovely Valeversary (our wedding anniversary is 13th Feb so it all gets rolled into 1 with Valentine's!) - walked on the pier, ate fish & chips, swam in the hotel pool, went round an museum etc.
> 
> We had to work yesterday but I cooked a nice meal for when DH got home & then finally, Finally...... I did the Burlesque routine I've been practising for so long!!! :bunny:
> 
> Oh my it was well worth the effort!! DH's eyes nearly popped out & I nearly had to roll his tongue up!
> 
> Afterwards he said it was the sexiest thing he had ever seen - mostly because he'd never seen me looking so confident. I'd definitely recommend it for an ego boost!

Just wanted to say my wedding anniversary is also 02.13.2009 Friday the 13th. Birthday 02.07.....


----------



## twinkle1975

Despite my saggy boobs & flobby stomach I actually felt amazing!! His face was a picture! Because Burlesque is all about being flirty & cheeky rather than the kind of plastic sexiness of lap dancing I felt I could pull it off. 

I learnt my routine from this book https://www.amazon.co.uk/Burlesque-...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329324333&sr=1-2

and I used this music https://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Best-...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1329324380&sr=1-3 - it's not actually that sleazy and I started with track 4 but ended up carrying on til song 7 as he kept asking for more!!


----------



## purplelou

Ohh then Belated wedding anniversary Congratulations to both Twinks and Mr Twinks, and Agape and Mr Agape xx

It's also my dad's birthday


----------



## twinkle1975

agape love said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful ladies!!! Just had a quick catch up as I'm meant to be working!
> 
> Never - congratulations that's so romantic!
> 
> Just got to share something with you - sorry newish ladies who are going to be wondering why on earth I'm telling you this:
> 
> We had a lovely Valeversary (our wedding anniversary is 13th Feb so it all gets rolled into 1 with Valentine's!) - walked on the pier, ate fish & chips, swam in the hotel pool, went round an museum etc.
> 
> We had to work yesterday but I cooked a nice meal for when DH got home & then finally, Finally...... I did the Burlesque routine I've been practising for so long!!! :bunny:
> 
> Oh my it was well worth the effort!! DH's eyes nearly popped out & I nearly had to roll his tongue up!
> 
> Afterwards he said it was the sexiest thing he had ever seen - mostly because he'd never seen me looking so confident. I'd definitely recommend it for an ego boost!
> 
> Just wanted to say my wedding anniversary is also 02.13.2009 Friday the 13th. Birthday 02.07.....Click to expand...

Aww we got married on your first wedding anniversary!! My birthday is Jan 13th - do you feel like all the celebrations happen between Dec & Feb & then the rest of the year is a bit boring??


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy birthday Purple's dad!! Thanks for the dancer smiley - made me giggle!! xx


----------



## dashka

OMG - I can't keep up with all the posts - seems I get so far behind if I don't check twice/day! I can't remember everything I've read - but have enjoyed it :)

You all make me smile - so thanks for that!

I'm leaving work in a few minutes - so just wanted to say hello! and have a great night!


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> AFM...13 weeks pregnant and I got engaged today....I am still in shock that all appears to be going ok and keep expecting to wake up as its a dream :wacko:
> 
> Happy valentines day :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> That is absolutely wonderful news-on both counts!! Yay-13 weeks, attagirl! Oopsie is going to make it!! And getting engaged too! I am so chuffed for you!! Wait there:
> 
> :wedding::wedding::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::smug::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:
> 
> Brilliant brilliant news!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Congrats Never - on your 13 weeks and your engagement - how exciting!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

missyt said:


> LilS, can you tell me the brand name of your pH tests? I bought one from the drug store but I it doesn't give as much detail as the one you mentioned.
> 
> Never, Yayyyyyyy! Congrats on 13 weeks and your engagement!
> 
> Arsy, will power when it comes to the candy aisle!!!! LOL.
> 
> AFM, had some weird spotting last night after DH and I DTD. AF is due Friday so I thought it was early AF. Spotting is gone today. I'm not sure what's up.

Sure thing -the top of the box just says "pH" (I know - so original), but front of the box says "pHion Balance". One box is the diag pH test strips (will also have all the colors on it) & then you can buy the "Booster" drops if needed - 2 bottles (ion & pH boosters). Got it from Vitamin World - hope that helps! G/L & hope you are doing well!

Just doing a drive-by b/c I'm off to the reiki circle tonight - ahhhh, awesome... will check back soon - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh spotting - could just be a tear? Apparently we can be very fragile "in there" at times. Not to be gross, but I think I just got one from pulling out a dry tampon yest (frkn hurt) so-? Let us know... FX, FX, FX!


----------



## LilSluz

ipen44 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day all. As you can see I am having a rip roaring party here on the couch. Hubby playing online cards and me surfing TTC forums. Oh--the shear romance.
> 
> I think the highlights for today or purple's sleep temping and that icon that has to poo and is knocking on that door. Can't remember who posted it, but I love it.
> 
> HA--happy baby thoughts coming your way. a hard week for you, but the party could be right behind the corner :happydance:.
> 
> Maybe we should all :sex: for the holiday and forget all about TTC for one day, but if you don't want to do that, have a peek at my chart and lmk why fertility friend will not give me my crosshairs :brat:

I think b/c its probably not sure where your coverline would be? Your temps were kinda high during AF/CD 5, 7, 8 (if I'm remembering correctly). I agree, if you discard a couple of those high temps during AF, you may get it b/c it does look like you ov'd...


----------



## ipen44

Love the burlesque show and dancing icon!

Yay for pregnant and engagement never. (never say never :))

I dropped the high pre-LH surge temps from my chart and still no crosshairs. I had to get a flu shot for work early in this cycle and it drove my temp up a bit. today my temp was 98.6. tomorrow is progesterone blood draw and i expect it to be the same as last month since the temp is the same.

Last week was a meat grinder, but at least it went fast. I cannot believe it is only Wednesday :dohh:. I officially resigned today so I can start my new job. I start on the 27th and hopefully things will work this month because next month, I will be gone 2 weeks straight.


----------



## drsquid

so im likely crazy but.. got my schedule for march with two juicy weeks off in the middle of the month.. quick timing check.. nope if this month fails, next iui would be before that.. ok.. sun.. booked a trip to belize. just trying to figure out plane tickets. trip ends on a sat and i work monday.. but.. it ends on a island so i dont wanna try to fly out til afternoon which makes my flight land after the stupid train stops.. sigh.. but if i come back sunday the earliest i can possibly get back is 7pm. which is fine IF one can actually get through houston customs in 1hr and 20 min which i dont believe (having been there before but ALL of the flights are booked that way). so even if they get me on anther flight im still getting home way late for work the next day.. sigh.. oh and if this cycle work.. whee morning sickness while travling.. good plan right?


----------



## purplelou

drsquid said:


> so im likely crazy but.. got my schedule for march with two juicy weeks off in the middle of the month.. quick timing check.. nope if this month fails, next iui would be before that.. ok.. sun.. booked a trip to belize. just trying to figure out plane tickets. trip ends on a sat and i work monday.. but.. it ends on a island so i dont wanna try to fly out til afternoon which makes my flight land after the stupid train stops.. sigh.. but if i come back sunday the earliest i can possibly get back is 7pm. which is fine IF one can actually get through houston customs in 1hr and 20 min which i dont believe (having been there before but ALL of the flights are booked that way). so even if they get me on anther flight im still getting home way late for work the next day.. sigh.. oh and if this cycle work.. whee morning sickness while travling.. good plan right?

My head is spinning!! :wonky:
but Belize sounds fab!!:happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies - I am hoping to join you. I am 38 and TTC #1. My DH has 0 sperm due to cancer treatment as a young adult. Presently, I don't think I have any known fertility issues but I miscarried twice now (one back in August due to inability of fetus to implant due to large polyp in uterus) and now another miscarriage (don't know what the reason for this one is). The donor's SA was fine but I am concerned because he is 60 yro. However, he is a good friend of ours and we are all in this together. I hope you don't mind if I join you.


----------



## missyt

Twinkle, I love that you did a burlesque performance for DH. What fun!

Ipen, good luck on the new job.

Lils, thank for the pH test info.

AFM, I'm just having a bad week. I typed out a huge post last night and then the site froze up and I lost everything. Anyway, AF showed yesterday 2 days early. I'm not sure what's up with that. Valentine's dinner was a disaster. We went to the restaurant where we had our first date and DH proposed to me. We've gone there the past few Valentine's and everything was good. This time the service was horrible. They didnt' have the first thing I ordered. They didn't have the 2nd thing I ordered in its place! We watched 4 couples just get up from their tables and walk out because the servers never came to their tables. We waited 10 mins before a server greeted us. A man reamed out the manager because their food came out cold. Then our food sucked. We were so disapointed and let down because that was our place. On top of that, Bandit is sick again. He has bell's palsy of some sort on the right side of his face. The vet doesn't know what its from but I think its from the stupid meds they gave him for his stomach issues. He can't blink his right eye and he drools from that side of his mouth. They said it could go away on its own. I really hope it does. He's only 6. And then work has been crappy this week. I just want this week to be over. Only good thing is I have a therapist appoinment tonight.


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Frolicky - we're glad you found us. I'm sorry for your losses. 

Missy - I'm sorry you're having a rubbish week - grr to AF. It's so disappointing when somewhere you love to eat turns out to have gone down hill. Have they got a new owner or something??


----------



## purplelou

Welcome froliky!! Im sure you have posted here maybe once before - In which case welcome back :D - If I am wrong (and it's very likely) then I hope your stay here is short and sweet :flower:


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Missy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Im sorry that AF arrived at all, let alone 2 days early!! and the resturant sounds horrible, what a shame when it's always been lovely before :(


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr S-your plan sounds amazingly complicated. But, I agree with Purple, that Belize sounds fab. Just a good idea to get away. And hopefully you WILL have morning sickness, but I mean that in the sense that it will be a sign of being PG! 

Twinkle-you are brilliant for your burlesque performance! Still can't get over it-I just would not have the confidence. xx

Frolicky-I think you've posted before? So sorry to hear about the second mc. It is true that the older the man the harder it is to get PG, but I also know that sperm replenishes itself every three months, so there shouldn't be any real issue, surely? Mind, I'm not an EXPERT on older men's sperm, if you don't mind my saying. Has your donor had his sperm tested for motility and morphology? Hope your stay here is short and sweet too! xx

Oh Missy, I am so sorry that AF showed. She is so unwelcome. I read in the Emma Cannon book that how we approach our periods is crucial in our mentall health. Basically, what she says is that, we shouldn't rue the onset of our period, but see it as another month to get ourselves even more prepared and healthier for our pregnancies, and I like that, as it is true! Think of all the good you are doing yourself with your incredibly healthy eating and living, and you are putting in place the essential ingredients for making your pregnancy the healthiest it can be. So, don't be discouraged, and see it as another month to get even healthier. :kiss::kiss: I think it really sucks when we build our expectations up about places, and they fall short. Can you write a really stinky review of this place on tripadvisor which will a. make you feel better, and b. force them to do something about their slovenly standards? And bless poor Bandit, the poor thing. Isn't Bell's Palsy a stress related neurological condition? He's probably run down after everything he's been through. I'm sure that you will take good care of him, because you love him so. And boo hiss for crappy work-roll on the weekend for you, hun, and I hope you have some nice things planned to look forward to? Sending you big hugs and hopes that things can only get better now! xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ipen-way to go with starting your new job! The beginning of a new exciting chapter in your life! xxx

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. Still taking norethisterone and the testo gel. Testo gel gives me facial spots and greasy hair. Oh my, I'm a beauty alright!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## margmc

hello all
im new to posting but i really enjoy reading everyones thoughts
im TTc for the first time - been off pill since september 2010 and nothing has happened - ill be 37 in march
im 9dpo today, the last few days except today i have had twinges in my lower left and right sides as well as some slight cramping as well as a good bit of watery cm, i feel bloated all week but that could be because i have been eating loads of rubbish like crisps etc!
anyway af is due on wednesday, im really hoping it doesnt come!!

good luck to you all!!!! x


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - that is a great attitude to have for our monthly AF!! You go girl! It's very true as I guess we are telling our bodies that we don't want our AF but you need AF to be fertile and so are we subconsiously wishing our fertility away ?? - I hope I can think that when my AF comes... :) Mine comes so frequently too (24-25 day cycle - I feel jipped!)

Missy - as I said in my private note to you.... so sorry about Bandit- I hope the B.Palsy goes away.... poor thing it must be heart breaking... hang in there - we are here for you!! :) Keep up the great work you are doing for yourself and family :)

I am taking a day off tomorrow and Monday is a holiday here so a 4 day weekend - woo hoo!!! AFM - today is 7 DPO and I don't have many symptoms - just have had a bad backache for the last week and bloating ...Bbs are a bit sore but not as much as usual... But I have been very very moody and emotional this past week. I am in a better mood today because I know I will be off work for 4 days!

Have a great day/night ladies!!!


----------



## purplelou

dwrgi - I think you are fab (even if you have the greasy hair and spots!) :hugs:

Missy - oh poor bandit!! I hope he recovers soon xxxx

Marg - welcome to the thread :flower: I hope your stay here is short and sweet!

LadyH - how are you doing hun?? have you avoided the dreaded testing still??

HA - how are you doing???

Twinks- I still think you are fab! maybe you could give some burleque lessons!!!

big :hugs: to never, carol, asry, heavenly (hope you're ok) Ipen, butterfly, Dashka, DrSquid and Lilsluz and all the other wonderful ladies here (sorry if Ive forgotton you!)

afm - well it cd27 - I haven't tested again (Im quite proud) but now the hope is creeping in. *sigh* have to wait and see, Im keeping my finders crossed.


----------



## missyt

Twinks, purple, dwrgi & dashka, you ladies are so kind to comment on my whiney post! I do feel a little better now. And dwrgi, thanks so much for saying AF is a new month to make things right. I need to remember that.

Welcome, froliky and margmc!


----------



## purplelou

missy - you are so not whiney!! we are here for each other!! big loves xx


----------



## Lady H

Hi to all my "keep me sane" cyber friends, and welcome to our new friends

9 DOP today, have not caved and tested. Unless I get any significant symptoms I am going to hang in until 14 DPO winkwink: don't quote me on that if I cave)!

FRRIIIIIIDAY tomorrow, I love POETS day!

Not had much :dust::dust::dust:here lately so thought I'd chuck a bit about for good measure.


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome Frolicky & Marg! :flower:

Missy - Boo on that darn AF! :nope: But, I agree w/dwrgi, to lessen the sting, I do something nice (& totally unhealthy) for myself when it happens, but then I get excited about the "new things I'm going to try" to get healthier "this month". :flower: Not just for fertility, but the healthy changes we are making are going to go so far for us physically, mentally, emotionally. When you start really getting into it, you get more confident about yourself, too, you know? That's after the initial disappointment, of course (& unhealthy splurge!). Try the pH thing this month? Reiki? :thumbup:

Btw, I know a few human beings who had Bell's Palsy & it did go away on its own. I think within a month? Thank God. I've had 3 different bouts of palsies that required 1.5 mos. of daily shock treatment (radial nerve palsy-twice) & then a major muscle transfer had to fly to NY for - spinal accessory nerve palsy. So rare, I was only 1 in 400 people to ever get the surg. So, I hope he recovers soon!!!!

Dashka - Canadians get off Monday, too? :rofl: j/k (from another thread) I'm off too - yay! :yipee: Although, I can't remember what holiday it is? Who cares, right?!?!?! Soooo glad for 3-day wknd, so you enjoy that 4-dayer & take it easy...

ipen - congrats on the new job!!!!! :flower:

Purple - so proud of you for holding out! :awww:

HA - how you holding up? I hope you are taking it easy... :book:

:hi: to Asry, Dwrgi, Lady H, DrS, Twinkle, & anyone else I missed! Its almost Friday - hang in there ladies! :friends:

I've had a bit of a rough week myself. Can't put my finger on it. I guess something in the air b/c I keep hearing about everyone having a bad week this past week... I've been a grouch/bad mood/"off" all week - even on V-day (poor DH). Maybe some planet is in retrograde or something...(?) 

That's OK. That usually means that GOOD TIMES are around the corner, right?! :winkwink: We need a BFP this month, ladies! FX [-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Marg!

Oh dear think we're into the PMS phase - just told DH to F off when he really didn't deserve it & then stomped off to lock myself in the bathroom! Not quite at the point where I'm prepared to tell him to stop apologising it's my fault but will do eventually!


----------



## drsquid

sorry im terrible at doing personals.. heh so.. afm.. of course my dad was all negative about how dangerous tikal is etc. but i travel with a reputable company that wouldnt go if it wasnt safe (enough). he travels a ton so it isnt that he just isnt into travel. i think ive decided to go with getting in at midnight and cabbing home.


----------



## ipen44

Dwrgi said:


> Dr S-your plan sounds amazingly complicated. But, I agree with Purple, that Belize sounds fab. Just a good idea to get away. And hopefully you WILL have morning sickness, but I mean that in the sense that it will be a sign of being PG!
> 
> Twinkle-you are brilliant for your burlesque performance! Still can't get over it-I just would not have the confidence. xx
> 
> Frolicky-I think you've posted before? So sorry to hear about the second mc. It is true that the older the man the harder it is to get PG, but I also know that sperm replenishes itself every three months, so there shouldn't be any real issue, surely? Mind, I'm not an EXPERT on older men's sperm, if you don't mind my saying. Has your donor had his sperm tested for motility and morphology? Hope your stay here is short and sweet too! xx
> 
> Oh Missy, I am so sorry that AF showed. She is so unwelcome. I read in the Emma Cannon book that how we approach our periods is crucial in our mentall health. Basically, what she says is that, we shouldn't rue the onset of our period, but see it as another month to get ourselves even more prepared and healthier for our pregnancies, and I like that, as it is true! Think of all the good you are doing yourself with your incredibly healthy eating and living, and you are putting in place the essential ingredients for making your pregnancy the healthiest it can be. So, don't be discouraged, and see it as another month to get even healthier. :kiss::kiss: I think it really sucks when we build our expectations up about places, and they fall short. Can you write a really stinky review of this place on tripadvisor which will a. make you feel better, and b. force them to do something about their slovenly standards? And bless poor Bandit, the poor thing. Isn't Bell's Palsy a stress related neurological condition? He's probably run down after everything he's been through. I'm sure that you will take good care of him, because you love him so. And boo hiss for crappy work-roll on the weekend for you, hun, and I hope you have some nice things planned to look forward to? Sending you big hugs and hopes that things can only get better now! xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ipen-way to go with starting your new job! The beginning of a new exciting chapter in your life! xxx
> 
> Lots of love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> P.S. Still taking norethisterone and the testo gel. Testo gel gives me facial spots and greasy hair. Oh my, I'm a beauty alright!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't think I could take anything that gave me greasy hair. I have enough trouble in that area. I have to wash it every day no matter what.


----------



## ipen44

purplelou said:


> dwrgi - I think you are fab (even if you have the greasy hair and spots!) :hugs:
> 
> Missy - oh poor bandit!! I hope he recovers soon xxxx
> 
> Marg - welcome to the thread :flower: I hope your stay here is short and sweet!
> 
> LadyH - how are you doing hun?? have you avoided the dreaded testing still??
> 
> HA - how are you doing???
> 
> Twinks- I still think you are fab! maybe you could give some burleque lessons!!!
> 
> big :hugs: to never, carol, asry, heavenly (hope you're ok) Ipen, butterfly, Dashka, DrSquid and Lilsluz and all the other wonderful ladies here (sorry if Ive forgotton you!)
> 
> afm - well it cd27 - I haven't tested again (Im quite proud) but now the hope is creeping in. *sigh* have to wait and see, Im keeping my finders crossed.

I got my first pack of 50 Wondfo sticks and I want to break them out right now at 7DPO!!! Good job on the waiting.


----------



## ipen44

drsquid--vacation sounds like a good idea

everyone who has the day off tomorrow--lucky dogs! i guess i could not show up--they cant fire me now :happydance: enjoy the day off for all of us.

welcome newbies--best forum on the site--you all rock :hugs:

afm--had progesterone draw today (wish they would listen about which vein to tap as I am all swollen and bruised). they called to tell me that it was low (6.something) and I needed to take progesterone. my husband went to the pharmacy and they had no prescription for me. the doctor's office forgot to call it in :cry: now i am worried if there is a little bean, that it will fall out due to low progesterone. last month on clomid, it was 10.something and i didnt need anything. i feel pretty annoyed at that clinic today :grr:


----------



## froliky2011

Purplelou- Thanks! Yeah, I was hanging out at the IUI thread quite a bit. :) I am staying on BnB no matter what! I want to support and give hope to all the ladies! I can't begin to tell you how grateful I am for the support here. Good Luck to you!!! I hope you get a :bfp: real soon!

Dwrgi - Thanks! Lol about the older man's sperm. Hahaha!! He has been tested and has good counts etc. I asked doctor about getting another SA today and she said there was no need because I got pregnant, she believes I just need to be patient. Difficult when you are 38 TTC #1, but OK, I will try and take her advice. 

Margmc - Welcome!! 

Dashka, LilSluz & Ipen - Good Luck!!!!!!!! May you get your :bfp: and may you have a healthy and happy 9 months and therafter!


----------



## Asryellah

Welcome Froliky :flower: actually I have to tell you that I had been stalking you in IUI thread (sorry!!) as I'm going forward trying that this month for the FIRST time. I'm exited and scared and don't want to put too much hope in it - but somewhere back of my mind I AM putting lots of hope in it :blush:
So sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully the next one is a success and I'm sure it is! :happydance:

Welcome also Margmc to this wonderful thread :thumbup:

I'm sending my love to all of you ladies hope you are all good :hugs: and you all have a grrrrrrrrrreat weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
YAY it's friday!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::pizza::pop:


----------



## purplelou

:happydance::happydance:Happy Friday Ladies:happydance::happydance:

I hope you all have a fab day!
there's load I want to write, but Ill pop back on later because I need to do some work:dohh:

big loves xx


----------



## froliky2011

Asryellah - OK, so I had to go back and read parts of the thread! Lol! I was not on the thread for a while after my BFP because DH and I were out of town snowboarding for 5 days and then a day later my parents arrived in town to stay with us for 10 days and I had to work and entertain/visit with them. They depart tonight. In addition, they were understanding when I found out I am going to miscarry and they respected that I needed some space (so I have been on BnB a lot). It was actually nice that they were here when I got the news. 

I am still waiting for AF. Darn progesterone prolongs this stuff. My temp was still 37.0 degrees celcius this morning (high for me..it's is usually 36.5 give or take a few tenths) during AF etc.

TGIF everyone!


----------



## Lady H

purplelou said:


> :happydance::happydance:Happy Friday Ladies:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope you all have a fab day!
> there's load I want to write, but Ill pop back on later because I need to do some work:dohh:
> 
> big loves xx



Ditto - just diving in for a sneaky peek lunch time, but had to say OOOOh, Purple, chart looks goooooood! :thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Happy Friday everyone!

Lils, thanks for your post. I did order pH sticks from amazon. I went to 2 pharmacies around here and neither had them. I still can't believe what you've gone through. Wow. That just sounds so intense. I hope it is only Bell's Palsy with Bandit. He's moving his eye a little more. I do think he's improving. I hope your mood improves too.

iPenn, I'd be peeved at my clinic screwed up and didn't call in a prescription. We rely on them so much. Its not like we don't have enough going on already.

AFM, I'm still in a crappy mood. I cancelled acupuncture today because I'm just not feeling it. DH pissed me off last night.


----------



## purplelou

missy -I am so glad that poor Bandit looks a bit better xx hope you feel better soon too hun xx

ladyH - thank you hun! yours is looking good too, fingers crossed for us both

HA - how are you doing???

Dwrgi - are you having lovely few days away still?? hope you are being pampered to within an inch of your life!


----------



## purplelou

Ipen - Ohhh I hope you have your meds sorted now! that's just a thing you don't need to be worrying about xx

Froliky - I knew I remembered you! welcome back, Im glad you are sticking around xx

Asry - when are you doing IUI?? Im excited for you!!

DrSquid - I am glad you have sorted out plans for your trip, If it's not mean-I hope you are having morning sickness by then!!


----------



## purplelou

Dashka & Lilsluz - I want a long weekend too!!! enjoy ladies xxx

heavenly - are you around ?? haven't seen you in ages!

Twinkle - has you lovely DH recovered from his amazing show the other night?? you are still my hero!

big :hugs: to carol, never, northstar, butterfly, OMM and pad (In case you are lurking) and all of you other wonderful ladies :) have a fab weekend!!


afm - well 12 dpo tomorrow, I think I may cave and test, does anyone know what the latest dpo is that you can get a first bfp, I think I read somewhere that implantation can take between 5-12 days. I am just wondering in the (likely) event of bfn @ 12 dpo, is that a definite out for the month.

I just re-read that, and I hope you can make sense of what I have written, cos it looks like gobbledegook!!


----------



## Lady H

Purple - As far as I know you are not out until AF arrives, I've read of Ladies not getting BFP until several days after AF was due and having BFN's until then. FX :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple, from investigations I did a few months ago I think there is still a 5% chance of still getting a BFP at 14dpo after bfn's so yes, I agree with Lady H:thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

thanks ladies! Ive got a bit of a hope thing going on at the moment :dohh:


----------



## drsquid

purplelou- not mean. im hopeful too. will make up for not picking the galapagos =). im trying to ignore EVERYTHING this month symptomwise.


----------



## purplelou

DrSquid - ignoring is a good policy, and I do it pretty good most months, but this tww has been a terror!!


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> Dashka & Lilsluz - I want a long weekend too!!! enjoy ladies xxx
> 
> heavenly - are you around ?? haven't seen you in ages!
> 
> Twinkle - has you lovely DH recovered from his amazing show the other night?? you are still my hero!
> 
> big :hugs: to carol, never, northstar, butterfly, OMM and pad (In case you are lurking) and all of you other wonderful ladies :) have a fab weekend!!
> 
> 
> afm - well 12 dpo tomorrow, I think I may cave and test, does anyone know what the latest dpo is that you can get a first bfp, I think I read somewhere that implantation can take between 5-12 days. I am just wondering in the (likely) event of bfn @ 12 dpo, is that a definite out for the month.
> 
> I just re-read that, and I hope you can make sense of what I have written, cos it looks like gobbledegook!!

Purple: I went & looked up recently (since I went 17DPO) & saw that there were people not getting BFP until a few days after AF due, too. Here is excerpt from FF study, Discussion & Conclusions:

Not surprisingly, we have to wait for 14 DPO to see 80% of the positive tests accounted for. This is quite in line with a separate study that we conducted earlier although in this sample we have slightly earlier testing and most likely with more sensitive tests as well.

More interesting is the conclusion that we can draw from the BFN data. According to the community data, if you get a negative test beyond 11 DPO your chance of getting a BFP later on is significantly reduced. In other words, if you get a negative (BFN) before 11 DPO (Days Past Ovulation) there is still a good chance that you could get a positive later on.

So, I'm guessing depending on the test, this one says that 20% BFPs are past 14DPO:thumbup: Hope this helps in your decision to "cave" or not! :winkwink: GL :flower:, FX :hugs: & :dust: !!!!

Oh sh%* - leaving in 5 mins for dinner & I'm not even dressed or make-up/hair! This site is dangerous!:haha: Gotta go - have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## froliky2011

Purple - I thought it mattered more on how many days before AF you're testing rather than how many days past O? I tested 4 days before AF was due (12dpo) and got my first but I only got a positive with concentrated urine. Otherwise BFN. The next day both tests were positive too (blood and urine). Good Luck!!! I hope your dreams come true!


----------



## LilSluz

missyt said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Lils, thanks for your post. I did order pH sticks from amazon. I went to 2 pharmacies around here and neither had them. I still can't believe what you've gone through. Wow. That just sounds so intense. I hope it is only Bell's Palsy with Bandit. He's moving his eye a little more. I do think he's improving. I hope your mood improves too.
> 
> iPenn, I'd be peeved at my clinic screwed up and didn't call in a prescription. We rely on them so much. Its not like we don't have enough going on already.
> 
> AFM, I'm still in a crappy mood. I cancelled acupuncture today because I'm just not feeling it. DH pissed me off last night.

You, too? I told DH to F off yesterday & I was a total B to him on V-Day when he was actually treating me very nicely - whats up w/that?!:growlmad: I'm really not like this other than 1 day PMS (& thats long gone). Seems like quite a few of us (you, me, Dashka, Twinks & ?) have been in this crappy "funk", eh? :growlmad::hissy::wacko::shrug: weird...

Glad you found the pH stix. Oh - it was the Vitamin Shoppe, not Vitamin World, but I don't think thats going to matter to you anyway since you got them online (but just in case anyone else was interested). Let me know what it is? 

Btw, thanks - palsies were defin. pretty rough/intense. Two summers in a row I had to peck at the computer w/my left hand all day while my rt hand just hung there lifeless (totally weird). My DH had to "do my hair" for me before work everyday b/c I only had 1 hand. Can you imagine walking into the office every day meeting clients after your DH "did your hair for you"? :rofl::rofl::rofl: Funny thing is - it started out all pippy longstockings, but within 2 weeks he was so anal about brushing it & getting every single hair into my ponytail that he insisted on doing it over (& over & over...) until it was perfect. (I wasn't even going to try to teach him braids or blowdrying...) I was late almost every day bc of my DH's ponytail OCD :rofl: (awwww!) Not to go off on a tangent, but good news for bandit is that if its just part of his face (usually one side) it's gotta be Bell's palsy & should get better soon... it's pretty much the only "palsy' that gets better w/o shock treatment or major surgery - aw, poor thing! :(

I do acup on Fridays too. It did take the sting out of my newfound "tude" :finger: today, at least...? 

(wait - is that icon actually giving the finger?! :rofl::rofl::rofl:)

I think I'm already starting to feel better now... :angelnot:


----------



## Pennyb

Hi Ladies

Not been on for a few days, will catch up with all your news soon.

We have made a difficult decision but one we think it right.

After 3 MCs trying for our first baby and we are not getting any younger (me 38 dh 46). We have given ourselves till the end of next month to get our BFP and then we are giving up.

We are sad at the thought of no baby ever but feel its the right thing to do.

I am currently 14DPO, AF due Monday ish...I tested yesterday and got BFN. We BD at the right time, but other than some spotting on 5DPO I think I am out as no symptoms at all and the 3 BFP I had I did have symptoms.

Sorry a bit of a moan there.

Happy Saturday.....


----------



## Lady H

OK so I caved and tested. BFN cue tears.


----------



## Dwrgi

Pennyb said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Not been on for a few days, will catch up with all your news soon.
> 
> We have made a difficult decision but one we think it right.
> 
> After 3 MCs trying for our first baby and we are not getting any younger (me 38 dh 46). We have given ourselves till the end of next month to get our BFP and then we are giving up.
> 
> We are sad at the thought of no baby ever but feel its the right thing to do.
> 
> I am currently 14DPO, AF due Monday ish...I tested yesterday and got BFN. We BD at the right time, but other than some spotting on 5DPO I think I am out as no symptoms at all and the 3 BFP I had I did have symptoms.
> 
> Sorry a bit of a moan there.
> 
> Happy Saturday.....

Penny, I am so sorry to hear this, but I do understand completely. It is heartbreaking to endure a MC, and to cope with three is just horrendous. You need a lot of courage to put yourself through another potential MC. I know of a few women on here who have done just that, and to date there are two who have got beyond the dreaded 12 week stage (and had three MCs previously) and are sailing through their PGs (fingers crossed that things continue going well for them-I am hopeful for both). 

It's hard to set a time limit as, in a way, it makes the whole process even more stressful. If you don't achieve a BFP by your time limit, you will feel bereft, particularly as you have proven that you CAN get pregnant. 

I know what my NHS FS would tell me if I were you-she would say that you know that you can get pregnant, and that for women our age, it takes on average two years to get pregnant anyway. 

Have you had recurrent miscarriage testing? This may pick up on something that is causing you to miscarry, and it might just take a pill or medical observation to get you through. Perhaps you are progesterone deficient which may lead to the miscarriages.

I read somewhere that as long as you are still ovulating, you can still have a child. You are 'only' 38, you have time. I always thought that I didn't want to give up on my chance of having a child, as I knew I would regret it forever. I would hate it if you did the same, and always wondered 'what if.'

I'm sorry if I have spoken out of turn-I don't want to undermine your position, but just trying to help. This is a hard business and needs a lot of strength and courage. We are here to help each other and support each other, and it makes the TTC journey that much easier.

Thinking of you and sending you big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-I never test, I just wait for AF. When I WAS pregnant, and my AF was late, it took seven days for it to show on the hpt. On hindsight, I think this was because the hcg levels were so low, and the pregnancy proved ultimately 'unviable.' I really hope that you get a BFP hun, and am sending you positive vibes to make that happen! :dust::dust::dust:

Lady H-so sorry for your BFN. It is pants, isn't it? Lots of pampering today. xx

Hi to everybody!! 

Am having loads of uncomfortable twinges in my ovaries-who knows if this is down to the norethisterone or testo gel. All I know is that I want to tell my OH to F off because he is being an absolute pig. There's definitely something in the water, girls!

Hope you all enjoy your weekend!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!!!

Yes I think Lilsluz is right - Mercury must be in 'retrograde' or [email protected]!!!#@#%
I ALSO got mad at DH last night .... we didn't have a full on fight (we never do) but I definitely said some stuff and then went to bed early still mad... (I know I should never do this)... He said some stuff too (but what he wouldn't say is what hurt me more). What the heck is going on this week? I've never been this moody this early in my cycle... The moodiness seemed to start a day or two after OV... and I still have it... I'm 9 DPO today... the backache is better but have sore Bbs and very gassy (TMI)...

Purple - I have my fx for you!!! Yes you can definitely still be in the game even it you get a BFN early...

Lady H - it's still early for you isn't it? Fx for you!

Ipen - sorry to hear about the clinic mess... that is horrible... I hope you can get something quickly when dr. returns? Don't give up.... :)

Frolicky - good luck with AF coming and getting back on your regular cycle - must be so hard for you.... Someone on another thread said that you are more fertile after a M/C... is that true? She had a m/c and then month after got preg again and is almost finished her 1st trimester. 

Missy - hope you are well!!! and hope Bandit is feeling better? 

Lilsluz - my goodness you have been through so much girl!!! so many surgeries/doctors for your back etc.... The stories about your DH doing your hair before work made me smile.... so cute!!! :) What a sweet guy.... So glad to hear that you are much better. What a scary experience you had to go through.

Dwrgi - hope you are feeling better - wow you are strong for not testing at all!!

Hello - to all the other ladies I missed!!!
xoxo Have a great weekend.... It's Family Day here on Monday!


----------



## Pennyb

Dwrgi said:


> Pennyb said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Not been on for a few days, will catch up with all your news soon.
> 
> We have made a difficult decision but one we think it right.
> 
> After 3 MCs trying for our first baby and we are not getting any younger (me 38 dh 46). We have given ourselves till the end of next month to get our BFP and then we are giving up.
> 
> We are sad at the thought of no baby ever but feel its the right thing to do.
> 
> I am currently 14DPO, AF due Monday ish...I tested yesterday and got BFN. We BD at the right time, but other than some spotting on 5DPO I think I am out as no symptoms at all and the 3 BFP I had I did have symptoms.
> 
> Sorry a bit of a moan there.
> 
> Happy Saturday.....
> 
> Penny, I am so sorry to hear this, but I do understand completely. It is heartbreaking to endure a MC, and to cope with three is just horrendous. You need a lot of courage to put yourself through another potential MC. I know of a few women on here who have done just that, and to date there are two who have got beyond the dreaded 12 week stage (and had three MCs previously) and are sailing through their PGs (fingers crossed that things continue going well for them-I am hopeful for both).
> 
> It's hard to set a time limit as, in a way, it makes the whole process even more stressful. If you don't achieve a BFP by your time limit, you will feel bereft, particularly as you have proven that you CAN get pregnant.
> 
> I know what my NHS FS would tell me if I were you-she would say that you know that you can get pregnant, and that for women our age, it takes on average two years to get pregnant anyway.
> 
> Have you had recurrent miscarriage testing? This may pick up on something that is causing you to miscarry, and it might just take a pill or medical observation to get you through. Perhaps you are progesterone deficient which may lead to the miscarriages.
> 
> I read somewhere that as long as you are still ovulating, you can still have a child. You are 'only' 38, you have time. I always thought that I didn't want to give up on my chance of having a child, as I knew I would regret it forever. I would hate it if you did the same, and always wondered 'what if.'
> 
> I'm sorry if I have spoken out of turn-I don't want to undermine your position, but just trying to help. This is a hard business and needs a lot of strength and courage. We are here to help each other and support each other, and it makes the TTC journey that much easier.
> 
> Thinking of you and sending you big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi

I have had all the mc tests and all came back clear. Whilst I know I can get preganant to see a heartbeat in 3 or 4 scans and then to lose the baby is too hard. I don't think I can keep enduring that sort of torture. 

If they had found something in my tests it would of been easier as I would of felt more positive but it's another chance of a MC.

X


----------



## froliky2011

Penny - I am 38 yro too and my DH is 46 (47 in March). I guess my hope is that I have a baby by 2014. I am trying not to put too much pressure on myself though. I truly hope it happens for you though by next month so that all this hard work pays off and your dreams of becoming a mother come true. :hugs: 

Lady H - Hang in there! 

Dashka - Not sure about being more fertile after a mc. I do know a few women that got pregnant after one though. Hang in there..your tww is almost over. Symptoms sound hopeful.

AFM - So glad that AF finally showed up today. I am lucky to report mercury is not affecting DH and I. Maybe it's also because I am handling the mc so well and going about my normal routine. I guess I feel strong today. Hopefully it stays that way.
I remember though because my DH has azoospermia we struggled for a while as we dealt with the infertility and how to proceed in the future. Now that he knows my BFNs and mc are not his fault I think it really takes the pressure off of him. When the male has the fertility challenges that could really add stress because if you get a BFN they may blame themselves. :hugs: Definitely a time for more love, compassion, understanding and patience.


----------



## ipen44

Looks like DH was a lucky man to have me NOT at home last night. :thumbup: All of this crankiness going around. Do you think our cycles are starting to synchronize? 

Penny--so sorry to hear about your losses. That would be so heartbreaking. Good luck to you and DH settling into your decision. 

Purple--There is a girl on my clomid thread that is pregnant with twins and got BFN until 16 DPO. It does look like that type of test is a huge factor in when you see it. The Wonfo sticks are the earliest and the store brand ones seem to be the latest (except Target).

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

AFM--My DH called the clinic Friday as soon as they opened and got my progesterone and brought it to me at work so I was only 12 hours behind. Just makes me upset that they call and worry you and then dont follow through. My breasts have been hurting since 4 DPO, but with this progesterone, they are terribly sore. Now I can just attribute all symptoms to the progesterone and not pregnancy. For some reason, this helps me relax. :coffee:


----------



## Asryellah

purple - I'm here to check on YOU girl, your chart looks wonderful and really hope you get your BFP this morning :thumbup::test:
lots and lots of ladies get their BFPs dpo14 and later. Like all my friends, they have never even THOUGHT of testing before dpo14...:shrug: can you believe it :haha: but they are the ones who have gotten preggo pretty easy and " i tested when my period were 1 week late..why hurry you'll find out for sure.."
But I'm into testing early nowadays, as IF there is even possible chemical going on I want to know. Few times I've had Clearblue +/- test + showing but what I've read it gives lots of false +. So dunno.

You have a good point there froliky about men and their stressing out, they don't show it so "easy" I believe like we women do. Like my OH, he totally has changed his beliefs about us having a baby now when he found out about his perfect results (for 1/2 yr he didnt want to get tested cos he thought his spermies were just picking their nose..) like yesterday he was telling our puppy how he is going to get a little sis or brother after we do some IUI..aww..Had to tell him after that that the % of pregnancies after one IUI is lik 15% so that he doesnt expect too much, and we still dont know where the problem lies.

Hows HA doing? Taking it easy :hugs:

I hope you all lovely ladies have a great sunday :flower:

I think I'll start on some cookie baking :cake: and got some laundry to do :hangwashing:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, sorry to be MIA yesterday

Ive just caught up...

Dwrgi - hope your tummy is feeling better, and that you haven't strangled your dh! I would think the testo gel is having that effect!

LadyH - so sorry about your bfn :hugs: hope it's just too early!

Ipen - so glad the clinic got your meds sorted out!

Penny - I can understand :hugs: dh and I have had that conversation too, dh actually said something along the lines of..how long should we keep trying until the disappointment becomes too great. I hope you get that bfp so that you never have to know!

big loves to everyone else :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

afm.... this is sort of 50/50 news, so Ill put it in a spoiler because I don't want anyone to be upset or suprised


Spoiler
ok, so I tested yesterday (internet cheapie) and both me and dh could see 2 lines - but only in a good light/squinty eye sort of way, I tried a different brand (also an internet type but in a casing) and couldn't see anything. I have read on the "gallery pages" about people taking the casing apart....so I did, and again - very faint line is there. today I tested and the line is even fainter, you can barely see it. Im not sure if it's a bfp, whether I just had a lot to drink before bedtime so my urine is dilute, or whether this is a chemical :wacko:
we are not getting our hopes up though, because then we have to start dealing with the worries of MC . I have decided to wait a couple of days and test again, yesterday we went an got a CB digi and some tesco's own brand tests, so the wait begins again.
fingers crossed!


----------



## Pennyb

Purple thats brilliant very pleased for you x


----------



## drsquid

something must be up. i got in an arguement with 3 girls over cabs and ended up getting punched in the eye (yeah i started the verbal part but..) sigh i hate that i get so angry. and of course given that my eyes are my job im all scared cause i have new floaters etc.. coulndt cope wiht more people tonight but may go by the er tomorrow., of course it is a holiday weekend


----------



## Asryellah

PURPLE!! What great news you have :yipee::wohoo: Sorry I can't help it, I really do hope and pray this is a sticky one :thumbup: Hopefully the lines get darker, you are in early days still. Oh my... :hugs::hugs: I really really hope everything turns out good! We need some good news to this thread :flower:
take it easy now luv :hugs:


wohoo:)


----------



## caroleb73

Purple just dropping in as I read your news and I am hoping and praying those lines get stronger and you get your BFP. Everything is crossed for you honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

drsquid said:


> something must be up. i got in an arguement with 3 girls over cabs and ended up getting punched in the eye (yeah i started the verbal part but..) sigh i hate that i get so angry. and of course given that my eyes are my job im all scared cause i have new floaters etc.. coulndt cope wiht more people tonight but may go by the er tomorrow., of course it is a holiday weekend

ouch!! hope you're ok!!


----------



## drsquid

purple-thanks.


----------



## froliky2011

Purple - That's wonderful!!! I hope all goes well!! Great news!

Urchin - I hope you don't have a temper like that with your child. ;) Take it easy. People can be so immature. A girlfriend blocked me on facebook and linkedin after I told her via text I did not know if I could make it to her birthday party due to pregnancy and followed up with not going due to mc and she told me texting that was low class and a slap in the face. I told her I did not feel like we were very close and very different too. As far as I am concerned infinitely not my loss. Who needs that when mc after ttc this way. Drama queens not needed.


----------



## Butterfly67

Really praying for you purple [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Oh no drsquid, hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Purple - ditto what BF said - praying hard for you

DrSquid - hope you are OK and no side effects :hugs:

Asry - any way to get Cookies over to the UK :winkwink:

Froliky - glad AF showed and glad you are feeling strong. :kiss:

iPen - glad DH got your Progesterone and that it was only a 12 hour delay in the end - still super frustrating and stress you don't need :hugs:

Love and dust to all the other lovely Ladies on here.

AFM some very light brown CM today(sorry tmi) so classing that as prelude to the Witch arriving tomorrow (no cramps and I don't usually spot but it's too far in at 12 DPO to be ib). That and my temp seems to be dipping. That would put my cycle back to 26 days which is a bit of a relief after the weird 35 days cycle last month so I'm taking that as my silver lining. :wohoo:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - I'm here, just lurking and trying to hold on to what's left of my sanity. It's like I'm chained to the scariest roller coaster ever invented and I can't get off even though I want to (and I usually like roller coasters). My mood is all over the place, and when I read everyone's updates over here I can't keep my thoughts straight enough to post anything in reply. So I'm still here and reading, just laying low for the time being....

But I had to pop up in reply to Purple's post - I wouldn't read too much into the fact that the line seems fainter this morning, hon - it's going to vary from one test to the next, even within the same brand. Getting a digi is a good idea. :thumbup: 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Keep lurking HA, would rather you lurked than not! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

HA - I am rooting for you and hoping for you xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Grr...just lost a big fat post :hissy:

Try and remember what I put.....

Purple...congrats and :dust: please don't use the Tesco own brand...not senstitive, think it's a 50/100miu. Asda or Morrissons own brands are fab and sensitive...wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

HA...hang in there :hugs:

Frolicky...sorry about your loss :hugs: I am one of those people that caught straight after a loss and fingers crossed...all is ok so far :flower:

Penny...I am sorry for your three losses...one is hard enough. I am one of those people that Drwgi was on about earlier and if you want to talk or ask any questions...feel free to PM me :hugs:

Dwrgi...how long until the IVF gets under way? Nevrous and exciting all rolled in to one :hugs:

Lady H...sorry for the blank white space :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone

XxX


----------



## ipen44

Yay for purple. My sister (who has a healthy 4.5 month old) got very faint BFP a full 2 weeks after AF was due. Not sure what is with the tests, but don't let it worry you. Praying for an awesome end result.

Drsquid--I hope all is well with your eye.

LadyH--glad to see the running around guy for excitement over the next cycle.

AFM--tested this morning and BFN--still only 9 DPO so too early to test really. woke up this morning thinking maybe i want off this coaster. i would love to be a mommy. adoption is a viable route for our family and one we have been considering heavily. maybe take a two months off and get in good physical shape and then try one last round. i don't think we are a lost cause. i just know we have other choices and i want to consider them all.


----------



## froliky2011

Neversaynever - Thanks!! You give us hope. 

HA. & Penny - :hugs: stay strong! 

Ipen - Adoption is an option for some. Good luck & hopefully things work out for you. A BFP would be great though. Toasting for that with my coffee.

I went for a bike ride this morning and my hypothesis is that my doctor inseminated too late. I ovulate early. When she did my last insemination eggs were gone. Depending on how long it takes for sperm to get to egg, my egg quality was diminishing before iui. I am hoping to do one earlier and hoping I don't ovulate at 4 a.m. It's tough because doctor can't work at midnight.


----------



## ipen44

Do not be alarmed. It is I who switched from creepy eye to adorable nieces. The two on the left are adopted and the one on the right is miracle baby. Sweet, sweet, sweet.

LMK if the baby pic bothers anyone. I want to be sensitive to sensibilities.


----------



## purplelou

never - thank you for the tip!!!!!

Ipen - your nieces are beautiful :)


----------



## Lady H

ipen - gorgeous kids and not offended. I find the avatars with BFP's on harder!


----------



## Dwrgi

Purplep-I am cautiously excited for you! You made me laugh with your description of the squiting eyes and the looking at the stick from all angles! Gosh, we've all been THERE!!!! Anyway, you've had a good feeling about this, and hopefully, those lines will continue to get darker, so huge tons of good luck to you!!! Interesting what Never said about the Tesco own brand-this is the one I used when my period was 5 days late, and it showed a BFN. I tested again three days later with another brand and got a BFP. The things we learn on here!! Fingers crossed for you hun! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Never-how are you feeling? Are you starting to get excited now that Oopsie most definitely is here to stay? So pleased for you! :hugs:

Ipen-glad you got the progesterone, and so sorry about the sore boobs. 9DPO is defo too early, so don't give up on yourself just yet! Hang on in there, although I know it's really hard. Always a good idea to keep options open re. adoption. Your nieces are really beautiful! xxx

Frolicky-bike ride sounds good. I too think that I ovulated too early last year during my ICSI. There are so many variables that can go wrong with this whole business, and we torture ourselves, going over what could have gone wrong. Anyway, hang on in there! :hugs:

HA-you have my sympathies, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. And surely the 1WW is worst than the 2WW. When do you test hun? Try to remain positive, although I know it is really hard. Do you remember what Skye and I used to discuss-to watch as many comedies as you can, just to try and remain upbeat. I realise that this sounds quite trivial and petty in comparison with what you're experiencing, but it can't harm, surely? I am thinking of you, and sending you huge hugs! :hugs::hugs:

Lady H-sorry that you think AF is imminent, but good news that your cycle is getting back to normal. Lots of pampering now then, just to sweeten the pill a little bit. Thinking of you, Axxx

Butterfly-how are you hun? When do you return from Dubai? Are you in the middle of your 9 night work marathon yet?? Thinking of you and sending lots of love, Axxxxx

Carole-how are things with you hun? Hope that things have calmed down a little bit-you've had some stressful times to deal with. Thinking of you and big hugs to you and Z! xxx

Missy-how is your weekend shaping up?? Have you got any plans for today? Hope that you and DH are friends again and that Bandit is doing better. Big :hugs: hun! xxx

Asry-your posts are always so sweet. Glad that your OH is feeling better after his SA results. Hope the temperature with you is a bit milder than of late! Lots of love hun, Axxx

Hello to everybody-FM, Skye and Lava if you're lurking, Manuiti (where have you gone again??), Twinkle, NS, Luv, and anybody else I might have missed. :hi::hi::hi::hi:

AFM-still taking the testo gel. Feeling very anxious, and am very irritable. OH and I are not speaking today-due to his appalling behaviour yesterday. He just does not get the pressure that I am under, and it is always about him, him, him. Grr, men and their egos, particularly men who have been allowed to believe that they are little princes by their adoring mothers (who just happen to live across the road so can constantly drip feed ego boosts and thus prevent little princes from facing up to themselves). :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...at least she lives across the road...unlike my MIL who lives NEXT DOOR :shock:

I could give you a low down on what tests to use and not use in the UK :winkwink:
I'm sorry DH is being a twonk...these things don't physically affect them so they don;t know what we got through at any point...I still don't think they get a smidgen of it in all honesty :hugs:

I am doing ok...had a spotting scare after DTD on Valentines day so he is now on a ban :rofl: not sure if I told you ladies on here but the silly bugger had me propose to him after I opened his Valentine's card...so yeah...I get to choose my own ring and we gett married some point hsi year...just the three of us and some random witnesses so it doesn't become a circus of politics :haha:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Dwrgi...at least she lives across the road...unlike my MIL who lives NEXT DOOR :shock:
> 
> I could give you a low down on what tests to use and not use in the UK :winkwink:
> I'm sorry DH is being a twonk...these things don't physically affect them so they don;t know what we got through at any point...I still don't think they get a smidgen of it in all honesty :hugs:
> 
> I am doing ok...had a spotting scare after DTD on Valentines day so he is now on a ban :rofl: not sure if I told you ladies on here but the silly bugger had me propose to him after I opened his Valentine's card...so yeah...I get to choose my own ring and we gett married some point hsi year...just the three of us and some random witnesses so it doesn't become a circus of politics :haha:
> 
> XxX

A ban sounds like a very good idea, for the time being at least! You must have been beside yourself with worry. I have high hopes for Oopsie, and know that the little bean is here to stay! I didn't realise he'd got you to propose-what a monkey he is!!! But, at least you get to choose the ring-fabulouso, I would say! The biggest in the shop, I'd go for!! Also good idea to just be the three of you for your wedding-family politics, oh my, don't even get me started (considering the MIL who lives across the road, and makes comments like 'Oo, I saw that your light was on late last night'. However, you are also right-it could be worse!! She could be living with us. OMG-I would officially have to leave :nope:). 

Big loves to you and Little O and thanks for the sentiments with regards to Mr Twonk. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Just popping by to say a huge "WOOOOHOOOOO" to Purple!! Keeping everything crossed for you, hun!!

Hello and big :hugs: to all you gorgeous ladies!

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Have a look at this girls. Interesting. xxxxxxx:flower:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-yolk-soya-bean-oil-finally-got-pregnant.html


----------



## ipen44

dwrgi and never--sending my deepest sympathy for your mother in law proximity syndrome. :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
we used to be in the same town with MIL, but had to move. i walked in the kitchen during a sunday afternoon nap because someone was ringing our phones like crazy. my FIL was in the kitchen and there i was in my t shirt alone. he was ringing the phones off the hook because he wanted to come over and when no one answered, he came right over. then saw our cars and came right in. i hope he enjoyed the show :happydance:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!!

Purple - OMG - I have my fingers crossed for you and hope those lines get darker fast!!! you go girl!!! :)

Dwrgi and Never - you made me laugh with the MIL stories.... I actually have to live with mine Mon-Fri as she watches our 3 yr old (adopted) daughter in our home (her house is too far to drive to and from each night) She isn't so bad -but I have to bite my tongue a lot and ofcourse if I wait until the weekend to discuss with DH -then he thinks I'm unappreciative of her help etc.... But it's little things like when she flushes the toilet while I'm in the shower -massive HOT HOT water! ouch ouch

HA and Penny - Hang in there and lots of hugs....

Ipen - glad you got your progesterone... don't give up!!! Love the photo of your nieces.... I am a big fan of adoption (our 3 yr. old daughter is adopted)... It's a big step and has it's own stresses in the process but totally worth it. I still feel like I want to have the experience of pregnancy and childbirth though and want her to have a sibling.

Dr.Squid - hope your eye is okay??.... wow what a story... 

AFM - today I'm 10 DPO.... feeling very tired and a bit nauseous but could be from not enough sleep last night.... I am still in my jammies and robe at 4:09pm!!! this never happens! Bb's are sore and bit swollen, feeling bloated etc.... DH had a big big talk yesterday morning and got stuff out in the open about my feelings, MIL, fertility stuff etc.. and feeling better today -so not so moody... Not sleeping well this past week -but usually happens week before AF. Not going to test until Tuesday.

Missy, Lilsluz, Asry - hope you're well!!

Big hello to everyone else!!! Big hugs...


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys. got my eye checked and all is fine. now i just have to work on why i get so crazy angry. it is never with family always random people doing rude things and it gets my goat. i need to learn to walk away particularly if im looking to have a kid. 

frolicky= so happy to hear you are doing well and on to the next cycle. *fingers crossed* march is a lucky month!!


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to be MIA yesterday
> 
> Ive just caught up...
> 
> Dwrgi - hope your tummy is feeling better, and that you haven't strangled your dh! I would think the testo gel is having that effect!
> 
> LadyH - so sorry about your bfn :hugs: hope it's just too early!
> 
> Ipen - so glad the clinic got your meds sorted out!
> 
> Penny - I can understand :hugs: dh and I have had that conversation too, dh actually said something along the lines of..how long should we keep trying until the disappointment becomes too great. I hope you get that bfp so that you never have to know!
> 
> big loves to everyone else :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> afm.... this is sort of 50/50 news, so Ill put it in a spoiler because I don't want anyone to be upset or suprised
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ok, so I tested yesterday (internet cheapie) and both me and dh could see 2 lines - but only in a good light/squinty eye sort of way, I tried a different brand (also an internet type but in a casing) and couldn't see anything. I have read on the "gallery pages" about people taking the casing apart....so I did, and again - very faint line is there. today I tested and the line is even fainter, you can barely see it. Im not sure if it's a bfp, whether I just had a lot to drink before bedtime so my urine is dilute, or whether this is a chemical :wacko:
> we are not getting our hopes up though, because then we have to start dealing with the worries of MC . I have decided to wait a couple of days and test again, yesterday we went an got a CB digi and some tesco's own brand tests, so the wait begins again.
> fingers crossed!

OMG Purple! PRAYERS & FX FOR YOU!!!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please let us know as soon as you :test: again! :hugs::hugs::hugs: This wait has to be even worse than 2ww!


----------



## LilSluz

Pennyb  Im so sorry about everything youve gone thru. I had 2 major M/Cs & suspected chem as well. TTC is so much work & then when you actually do get preg, you are scared to death for another 3 mos. If it lasts that long. Whatever decision you make is yours  and hey, you never know. You may just catch a give-up preg?

LadyH  sorry for BFN 

Dwrgi  FX for you that this is your month too! Sorry about fighting with Prince DH. That would drive me mad w/the MIL. I think we all seem to have MIL nightmare stories in here. Mine is only 3 streets down so I get a good dose of her every week (but not as bad as some of you!). Great article, too

Frolicky  wow, you have been through a lot  very sorry for your recent loss! I, too, have heard that you have a great chance in getting preg after a M/C (after the 1 month wait). OBGYN told me this. Maybe b/c your body already got all geared up for it &is in that mode or something. But thats just a guess. FX for you -

Ipen  love the new avatar. Yeah, better than the creepy eye (LOL). You are def still in the game, girl

Never  what a wonderful year youve had  oreg & now engaged! (or semi-engaged?) Funny he made you propose on VDay. I would place a ban on that too, if I were you!

Dashka  boy, I really feel bad for MIL living w/you! Grrrr. My FX for you  not too long now til you can test  hang in there w/sore bbs & everything! You have some willpower, girl. I guess Family Day & Presidents Day fell on the same day. So glad were off  needed this real badly.

Drsquid  wow, hope the eye heals well

HA - hang in there & keep us posted

Hi Missy & Asry  hope you are both doing well!
Hi to everyone else & hope you all had a great weekend!:hi::hi:


----------



## Lady H

Morning all, :witch: got me this morning, I knew she was coming. So the 35 days cycle from last month has been replaced with a 25 day one this month?! It's nearer to the 26/27 I had before so happier with that. That gave me a 12 day Luteal phase, is that long enough??

Hope you all have a wonderful week, I have the day off today so will keep one eye on here for news!

#EDIT# Also is it worth purchasing the VIP membership of Fertility Friend - I like the extra features but do I pay for 90 days or a year?? Any thoughts?


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Louise! Hoping that the second line gets darker today!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## caroleb73

Just a quick pop in whilst my boss is out at a meeting.

Purple I am thinking of you and hoping that line gets darker :hugs: 

HA how are you doing honey? You have been in my thoughts constantly. It can't be that much longer till you test, I know this is an incredibly emotional and stressful time and wanted you to know that I am with you in spirit willing this to be your sticky BFP. Come on blasty you can do it :hugs:

Dwrgi thanks for posting the article, very interesting. It is good to know that there are some credible and cheaper alternatives to the blood transfusion treatment that some clinics push.

Never I thknk the ban is a good idea, to be honest DH and I did not have sex at all during the first tri as we were both too scared just in case something bad happened. I know everyone tells you it is fine to DTD but when you have suffered a previous loss everything scares you. Even now we don't DTD that much as my bump is huge and gets in the way or I am not as flexible for some positions hahaha he is right but he gives me loads of cuddles and affection so it doesn't bother me too much. Hang on in there you will be fine and it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:

Lady H sorry that the witch got you but good news on the cycle length. Hoping that the hormones are balancing and the BFP is just around the corner:hugs:

Daksha hoping those symptoms are good ones for you and you get your BFP.

AFM things personally have settled down with in-laws backing off completely, think they sensed the lioness coming out in me and thought better of it hahaha. We have given up hope of finding our little dog but are focusing on the positive that we still have one adorable dog that we love very much and are blessed to own. As for pregnancy I am starting to get really tired again and seem to be in bed by 9pm latest and just about manage at work. Not sure if I told you guys but Zara is measuring 2weeks 3 days bigger than her gestational age and was 1.4kg at 27 weeks so I am on target for a big baby. They reckon about 9-10 pounds. I think that has something to do with the fact I am getting so tired already and not as mobile. That said I know I am blessed and count my blessings every day. Now all I want is for all you ladies to join me in the "fat club" (this is what my bosses wife calls it).

Take care all and sending you all my love hope and prayers :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> Have a look at this girls. Interesting. xxxxxxx:flower:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-yolk-soya-bean-oil-finally-got-pregnant.html

Awe!! Sweet Baby too!!!! Great News! :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

ipen - Cute neices!! Not offended at all!! 

Dashka - :dust: :dust:

LadyH- Sorry AF got you! :hugs: 

drsquid- Glad to hear you're taking it easy. Not worth letting strangers upset you especially when you have 'bigger fish to fry'. :hugs:

AFM - Well I am only spotting and my temperature is still high. I have a feeling the progesterone is still lingering even though I went off it a week ago Tuesday. Ugh. I heard it can take 7-10 days. Trying to find patience and peace with the wait. I finished the baby quilt last night. The stitching is meditative and peaceful. The nursery will be a "Tree" theme since our family tree is unique. :sadangel: (this icon made me laugh at myself)
 



Attached Files:







Finished front of quilt.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2









Finished back of quilt.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dashka

Frolicky--- I love the quilt!!! It's soo beautiful and how special that you made it!!!


----------



## dashka

Lady H said:


> Morning all, :witch: got me this morning, I knew she was coming. So the 35 days cycle from last month has been replaced with a 25 day one this month?! It's nearer to the 26/27 I had before so happier with that. That gave me a 12 day Luteal phase, is that long enough??
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful week, I have the day off today so will keep one eye on here for news!
> 
> #EDIT# Also is it worth purchasing the VIP membership of Fertility Friend - I like the extra features but do I pay for 90 days or a year?? Any thoughts?

Sorry LadyH about AF... Treat yourself to something nice today...
I also have had a 12 day luteal phase most months... My ND says it's fine but you don't want less than that.
Big hugs!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Frolicky-that quilt is absolutely beautiful. What a great idea! Have you taken a hpt? If your temps are still high, and only spotting, might be worth a shot? Fingers crossed to you! xxx

Carole-way to go on the big baby! Phewee! At least it gives you another reason for being so tired. I hope that you are just giving in to it, and taking as much rest as you need. How sad about your dog-people are so unbelieveably cruel and selfish. They will get their karmic comeuppance! xxx

Lady H-so sorry about evil hag AF's arrival. Treat yourself today and lots of pampering, and, like Emma Cannon's book says, it gives you another month to prepare for the inevitable!! No idea about FF-perhaps somebody else might be able to help? xxx

Thanks LilSluz for the support with Prince OH and the MIL. The El and Al show I call them. Three streets away, eh? What is it with sons not wanting to be too far away from their mothers??? Hope you're okay hun!? xx

Dr S, lack of manners and rudeness gets me going too. My gripes are people who don't bother to acknowedge you if you hold the door open for them, or if you wait for them to get past in the supermarket, or if you are driving and you pull in for them, and they don't wave to thank you. Grr-that really gets my goat and they generally end up with a two fingered salute from yours truly. Makes me feel better!!! :happydance::happydance:

Dashka-hope those are PG symptoms!! Fingers crossed for you! Are you going to test? Well, your reward in heaven will be very large for putting up with a LIVE IN MIL! Oh my my, you must have patience! Hope you remember to flush the toiler when she is showering too. Actually, that's one of my tricks when my OH is really getting under my skin-or to run the cold water tap when he is showering. It drives him MAD, and I go, 'Oh, I didn't realise you were in there, sweetiecums!' Ha ha! 

Gosh, I'm revealing a lot about how vindictive I can be- I am actually a really nice person, honest!! :winkwink::winkwink:

Ipenn-OMG, with your FIL!!! Whatever next? xx

Purple-where are you? Any news???? Hope you're okay hun! Thinking of you!

Right, for those MIA-Missy, FM, Butterfly, Never, Luv, Manuiti, NS, Twinkle, PennyB, and anybody else I may have missed-a big :hi::hi::hi: to all you lovely ladies!

AFM-my ovaries are feeling really tender these days. Probably cos of the delayed period that's building up... although, biologically, can that be the case? Off the pills on Thursday-:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - No, I was on a mc forum. Sometimes it can take 7-10 days. I am calling the doctor today to give them an update and they will probably have me come in. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I just think it's taking a while. If I end up being pregnant it would have been due to a vanishing twin though. I have heard that HCG levels can fall if you have a vanishing twin. Who knows! I have doubts though and it would make me really nervous since I have been drinking wine (at most two glasses a day, but still). In addition, I think I would be scared with such low numbers that the baby would not be healthy.

Glad to hear your off the pills soon!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Carole - So happy things are going well for you and the little one!! How exciting!


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Dwrgi - No, I was on a mc forum. Sometimes it can take 7-10 days. I am calling the doctor today to give them an update and they will probably have me come in. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I just think it's taking a while. If I end up being pregnant it would have been due to a vanishing twin though. I have heard that HCG levels can fall if you have a vanishing twin. Who knows! I have doubts though and it would make me really nervous since I have been drinking wine (at most two glasses a day, but still). In addition, I think I would be scared with such low numbers that the baby would not be healthy.
> 
> Glad to hear your off the pills soon!! :hugs:

Sorry Frolicky, I was having a DOH! moment, as it clearly explains in your signature where you are at. So sorry. Better luck next time! 
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - No, I was on a mc forum. Sometimes it can take 7-10 days. I am calling the doctor today to give them an update and they will probably have me come in. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I just think it's taking a while. If I end up being pregnant it would have been due to a vanishing twin though. I have heard that HCG levels can fall if you have a vanishing twin. Who knows! I have doubts though and it would make me really nervous since I have been drinking wine (at most two glasses a day, but still). In addition, I think I would be scared with such low numbers that the baby would not be healthy.
> 
> Glad to hear your off the pills soon!! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Frolicky, I was having a DOH! moment, as it clearly explains in your signature where you are at. So sorry. Better luck next time!
> :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

No worries. Did your mc take a while to start?


----------



## LilSluz

Can I ask you ladies for some advice? Do you :sex: every day or every other day during your window? I was told every other day b/c it can hurt the :spermy: count if every day?

Also, do you raise your butts up in the air for 30 mins after BD, or -?

I'm coming up on ov & want to do things right this cycle (for once). Already warned DH there will be no excuses or slacking in the BD dept. this month or I'm sending him to go man-tests & we're going to see fert. spec! (BD was often every 3 days due to various excuses). I think that should do it :haha:

Thank you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - No, I was on a mc forum. Sometimes it can take 7-10 days. I am calling the doctor today to give them an update and they will probably have me come in. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I just think it's taking a while. If I end up being pregnant it would have been due to a vanishing twin though. I have heard that HCG levels can fall if you have a vanishing twin. Who knows! I have doubts though and it would make me really nervous since I have been drinking wine (at most two glasses a day, but still). In addition, I think I would be scared with such low numbers that the baby would not be healthy.
> 
> Glad to hear your off the pills soon!! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Frolicky, I was having a DOH! moment, as it clearly explains in your signature where you are at. So sorry. Better luck next time!
> :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. Did your mc take a while to start?Click to expand...

I had a slight backache, and was sent for a scan. I was very early on, so nobody expected to see a HB. Then, that afternoon, I started to bleed, and it stopped. I was given blood tests every two days which showed that hcg levels were rising but not doubling, so they said it was an 'unviable pregnancy'. Then, over the course of a weekend, the hcg numbers shot up, but I subsequently had another bleed. This carried on, off and on, for about a month (with the most horrendous pain imaginable with every bleed-hospital refused to admit me, as I would ring the relevant ward every time, with the pain being so bad I could barely talk at times. Oh they were great!) and this culminated in being rushed to A&E one Friday night when I could barely walk, had the worst pain ever in my left side, and I was bleeding profusely. Although the NHS doctors refused to confirm it, my GP suspected that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I then had the swine flu, which meant I was off sick in total for six weeks. I then received letter from my employers asking me for an appointment to discuss my absence record. It was THE worst time of my life, ever.

That was my experince-I don't know if that helps you! It helped me get it all off my chest, though!! I hope that they keep a close eye on you, and that the spotting stops soon. I know that it can take a while. Hang on in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Can I ask you ladies for some advice? Do you :sex: every day or every other day during your window? I was told every other day b/c it can hurt the :spermy: count if every day?
> 
> Also, do you raise your butts up in the air for 30 mins after BD, or -?
> 
> I'm coming up on ov & want to do things right this cycle (for once). Already warned DH there will be no excuses or slacking in the BD dept. this month or I'm sending him to go man-tests & we're going to see fert. spec! (BD was often every 3 days due to various excuses). I think that should do it :haha:
> 
> Thank you!!!! :hugs:

Every other day, for exactly that reason. But it is a good idea to make sure you start baby making :sex: a few times before your fertile window, to make sure you have enough swimmers up there (TMI!). I have heard of people who do stick their butts in the air, but I have read somewhere that it doesn't really make much difference. Whatever floats your boat really! Good luck, and glad you've told DH what's what! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - No, I was on a mc forum. Sometimes it can take 7-10 days. I am calling the doctor today to give them an update and they will probably have me come in. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I just think it's taking a while. If I end up being pregnant it would have been due to a vanishing twin though. I have heard that HCG levels can fall if you have a vanishing twin. Who knows! I have doubts though and it would make me really nervous since I have been drinking wine (at most two glasses a day, but still). In addition, I think I would be scared with such low numbers that the baby would not be healthy.
> 
> Glad to hear your off the pills soon!! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Frolicky, I was having a DOH! moment, as it clearly explains in your signature where you are at. So sorry. Better luck next time!
> :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. Did your mc take a while to start?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a slight backache, and was sent for a scan. I was very early on, so nobody expected to see a HB. Then, that afternoon, I started to bleed, and it stopped. I was given blood tests every two days which showed that hcg levels were rising but not doubling, so they said it was an 'unviable pregnancy'. Then, over the course of a weekend, the hcg numbers shot up, but I subsequently had another bleed. This carried on, off and on, for about a month (with the most horrendous pain imaginable with every bleed-hospital refused to admit me, as I would ring the relevant ward every time, with the pain being so bad I could barely talk at times. Oh they were great!) and this culminated in being rushed to A&E one Friday night when I could barely walk, had the worst pain ever in my left side, and I was bleeding profusely. Although the NHS doctors refused to confirm it, my GP suspected that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I then had the swine flu, which meant I was off sick in total for six weeks. I then received letter from my employers asking me for an appointment to discuss my absence record. It was THE worst time of my life, ever.
> 
> That was my experince-I don't know if that helps you! It helped me get it all off my chest, though!! I hope that they keep a close eye on you, and that the spotting stops soon. I know that it can take a while. Hang on in there hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry you had to go through that! Your doctors don't sound very compassionate. I am not sure why it seeems with mc the doctors are very cold about it. Maybe because it's so common? In any case. I don't have any symptoms. I've had a chemical before and had the backache and bleeding and pain. I don't have anything now. I am just bloated and spotting a little here and there. I guess it just takes a while? Hopefully the doctor's office will call so I can go in for another blood test and possibly scan if needed. I don't want to hold out hope for a misdiagnosed mc but I have to admit I am in a very limbo place right now. Levels started to drop a week and a half ago and on Tuesday when they checked they had gone down again. It's been almost a week. Well, at least I don't have any physical pain, just emotionally and mentally a bit much.:sadangel: This icon makes me laugh at myself for some reason. I guess because it's a bit pathetic. Lol! At least I still have a sense of humor about it sorta.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hola all

I was right - the witch is here! At least it was 30 days this time & not 14 like last time!

Dr Squid hope your eye is ok

LilSluz - I do try & do half an hour with my bum on a couple of pillows & then half an hour on my stomach (Mommy's Angel who used to be on this thread said she did that when she got her BFP) - to be honest it's partly just nice to get some time to chill!! 

Frolicky - the quilt is beautiful - you're very talented!

Dwrgi - sorry you had such an awful experience - big cuddles xx

Purple - keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Hey everyone else - sorry i haven't got chance to reply to all - got to get back to work x


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi - No, I was on a mc forum. Sometimes it can take 7-10 days. I am calling the doctor today to give them an update and they will probably have me come in. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms. I just think it's taking a while. If I end up being pregnant it would have been due to a vanishing twin though. I have heard that HCG levels can fall if you have a vanishing twin. Who knows! I have doubts though and it would make me really nervous since I have been drinking wine (at most two glasses a day, but still). In addition, I think I would be scared with such low numbers that the baby would not be healthy.
> 
> Glad to hear your off the pills soon!! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Frolicky, I was having a DOH! moment, as it clearly explains in your signature where you are at. So sorry. Better luck next time!
> :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. Did your mc take a while to start?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a slight backache, and was sent for a scan. I was very early on, so nobody expected to see a HB. Then, that afternoon, I started to bleed, and it stopped. I was given blood tests every two days which showed that hcg levels were rising but not doubling, so they said it was an 'unviable pregnancy'. Then, over the course of a weekend, the hcg numbers shot up, but I subsequently had another bleed. This carried on, off and on, for about a month (with the most horrendous pain imaginable with every bleed-hospital refused to admit me, as I would ring the relevant ward every time, with the pain being so bad I could barely talk at times. Oh they were great!) and this culminated in being rushed to A&E one Friday night when I could barely walk, had the worst pain ever in my left side, and I was bleeding profusely. Although the NHS doctors refused to confirm it, my GP suspected that I had an ectopic pregnancy. I then had the swine flu, which meant I was off sick in total for six weeks. I then received letter from my employers asking me for an appointment to discuss my absence record. It was THE worst time of my life, ever.
> 
> That was my experince-I don't know if that helps you! It helped me get it all off my chest, though!! I hope that they keep a close eye on you, and that the spotting stops soon. I know that it can take a while. Hang on in there hun! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry you had to go through that! Your doctors don't sound very compassionate. I am not sure why it seeems with mc the doctors are very cold about it. Maybe because it's so common? In any case. I don't have any symptoms. I've had a chemical before and had the backache and bleeding and pain. I don't have anything now. I am just bloated and spotting a little here and there. I guess it just takes a while? Hopefully the doctor's office will call so I can go in for another blood test and possibly scan if needed. I don't want to hold out hope for a misdiagnosed mc but I have to admit I am in a very limbo place right now. Levels started to drop a week and a half ago and on Tuesday when they checked they had gone down again. It's been almost a week. Well, at least I don't have any physical pain, just emotionally and mentally a bit much.:sadangel: This icon makes me laugh at myself for some reason. I guess because it's a bit pathetic. Lol! At least I still have a sense of humor about it sorta.Click to expand...

It's a dreadful place to be in, you would rather know one way or another. Hopefully the docs will call and you can go and get tested-could you take the bull by the horns and ring them? At least you'd feel as if you were doing something? I know that some mcs can take a while, so hang on in there. 

I love that emoticon-so funny! I'm glad that you have retained your sense of humour. It's one of the few things that can keep us going! BIg :hugs: to you!

OH yes, my hospital had a stinking letter with the word 'negligent' thrown in a few times. They were at pains to see me and my OH and apologised unreservedly. Cheaper than a law suit. :haha:

Asry-I didn't mention you in my previous despatches. So sorry hun. Hope you're okay?

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## froliky2011

twinkle1975 said:


> Hola all
> 
> I was right - the witch is here! At least it was 30 days this time & not 14 like last time!
> 
> Dr Squid hope your eye is ok
> 
> LilSluz - I do try & do half an hour with my bum on a couple of pillows & then half an hour on my stomach (Mommy's Angel who used to be on this thread said she did that when she got her BFP) - to be honest it's partly just nice to get some time to chill!!
> 
> Frolicky - the quilt is beautiful - you're very talented!
> 
> Dwrgi - sorry you had such an awful experience - big cuddles xx
> 
> Purple - keeping my fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Hey everyone else - sorry i haven't got chance to reply to all - got to get back to work x

Thanks. I need to get to work too. I am completely distracted though. Worthless worker lately. The lack of productivity is shameful.


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> Can I ask you ladies for some advice? Do you :sex: every day or every other day during your window? I was told every other day b/c it can hurt the :spermy: count if every day?
> 
> Also, do you raise your butts up in the air for 30 mins after BD, or -?
> 
> I'm coming up on ov & want to do things right this cycle (for once). Already warned DH there will be no excuses or slacking in the BD dept. this month or I'm sending him to go man-tests & we're going to see fert. spec! (BD was often every 3 days due to various excuses). I think that should do it :haha:
> 
> Thank you!!!! :hugs:

Every other day is sufficient, and if there are any issues at all with the swimmers, every day could in fact be detrimental. 

Our first two pregnancies were achieved on our own, with no legs up the wall, no bum in the air, no special position, no soft cups, no temping, no charting, no OPKs, no progesterone, no baby aspirin, no nothing. My cycles are regular so I knew roughly what week of each cycle I would ovulate in. I made sure we had sex every other day in that week, and we got pregnant within two months of trying, twice.

At our first appt with our RE (for recurrent miscarriage issues), we asked every question under the sun about this. He said absolutely none of it was necessary. Temping and charting only shows ovulation after the fact (though it certainly can be helpful for identifying patterns). Within seconds after ejaculation, no matter what position you're in, every sperm that is going to make it up the cervix is already there. You on top, him on top, doggy style, legs up the wall, bum on a pillow - none of it matters. Softcups may help prevent a mess but they don't actually increase pregnancy rates. Semen liquifies about 30 min after ejaculation... you lay there and cuddle a while after you're done and you get up and it runs down your leg - that's just because it's liquified - all the sperm are not escaping. 

He also told us to go home, use OPKs, make sure to have sex on the day of the first positive OPK (and call that day 0dpo), skip the next day (1dpo), have sex again the next day (2dpo), then test on 14 dpo. 

Honestly, the only thing necessary to get pregnant is knowing when ovulation is ABOUT to happen (knowing it's already happened is too late - the sperm have to be up there before the egg is released) and having sex every 48 hours. Unless you have irregular cycles or other known medical issues, everything else about the ttc business is just that - a business, designed to make us spend our money, go insane and convince us we're doing something wrong when in fact it just takes time and a tremendous amount of perseverance and good fortune, that the right healthy sperm meets the right healthy egg at the right time and implants in the right spot.

That said, definitely push him on the man testing... if his swimmers aren't up to the job, all of the above is a waste of time anyway....


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hola all
> 
> I was right - the witch is here! At least it was 30 days this time & not 14 like last time!
> 
> Dr Squid hope your eye is ok
> 
> LilSluz - I do try & do half an hour with my bum on a couple of pillows & then half an hour on my stomach (Mommy's Angel who used to be on this thread said she did that when she got her BFP) - to be honest it's partly just nice to get some time to chill!!
> 
> Frolicky - the quilt is beautiful - you're very talented!
> 
> Dwrgi - sorry you had such an awful experience - big cuddles xx
> 
> Purple - keeping my fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Hey everyone else - sorry i haven't got chance to reply to all - got to get back to work x
> 
> Thanks. I need to get to work too. I am completely distracted though. Worthless worker lately. The lack of productivity is shameful.Click to expand...

Tell me about it! I've taught two lessons, photocopied some stuff, and farted around on here. The final bell will go in ten minutes so then I can go home and fart around some more! I think it's called a by-product of TTC!!! I am also just back from half term, so 'easing' myself in gradually!! 
:haha::haha:


----------



## purplelou

Lady H said:


> Morning all, :witch: got me this morning, I knew she was coming. So the 35 days cycle from last month has been replaced with a 25 day one this month?! It's nearer to the 26/27 I had before so happier with that. That gave me a 12 day Luteal phase, is that long enough??
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful week, I have the day off today so will keep one eye on here for news!
> 
> #EDIT# Also is it worth purchasing the VIP membership of Fertility Friend - I like the extra features but do I pay for 90 days or a year?? Any thoughts?


so soory about AF - bah!!

as for FF VIP, I have been buying it in 90 day packages - I think it works out something like £8-10 or similar, I liked to get the coloured boxes etc (but then I am a numpty!!) so you can probably make do without an be just as happy :D


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, :witch: got me this morning, I knew she was coming. So the 35 days cycle from last month has been replaced with a 25 day one this month?! It's nearer to the 26/27 I had before so happier with that. That gave me a 12 day Luteal phase, is that long enough??
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful week, I have the day off today so will keep one eye on here for news!
> 
> #EDIT# Also is it worth purchasing the VIP membership of Fertility Friend - I like the extra features but do I pay for 90 days or a year?? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> so soory about AF - bah!!
> 
> as for FF VIP, I have been buying it in 90 day packages - I think it works out something like £8-10 or similar, I liked to get the coloured boxes etc (but then I am a numpty!!) so you can probably make do without an be just as happy :DClick to expand...

Any news Purps? xx


----------



## purplelou

froliky2011 said:


> I finished the baby quilt last night. The stitching is meditative and peaceful. The nursery will be a "Tree" theme since our family tree is unique. :sadangel: (this icon made me laugh at myself)

Oh My!! - That quilt is beautiful!! you have a real talent there!


Dwrgi - That article was so interesting - and what a cute baby she ended up with! I had to laugh at some of the comments underneath (I always laugh at those) some people just post about crap....makes me wonder why they even bother in the first place!


----------



## missyt

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do and I know I'm going to miss a few of you so sorry!

Purple, I do hope this is the one for you. I'm super excited and send positive vibes your way!

LadyH, poo for AF showing up. Witch!

iPenn, your neices are adorable!

LilSluz, that is so cute about your DH doing your hair. I know mine would be a total mess. I'm glad you've recovered from all that. What a lot to go through. And I love the icon that gives the finger. LOL. 

frolicky, what a beautiful quilt!

dwrgi, I'm your ovaries are feeling better today. The things we go through. And I know what you mean about your MIL and the little prince. Luckily its not like that with DH but it was with my ex. His mom thought he could no wrong and he'd cry to her about everything. One day I was so mad I told him its time he got off the tit! He was devastated I said that. LOL.

dashka, :flower:

Asry, :hugs:

HA, believe me, I do know how you feel in this TWW and shoving the proestrogen up your crotch. It sucks and I hated it. :hugs:

Twinks and Carole, :hi:

AFM, I'm in a better mood and DH and I made up. He apologized and I'm ready to start fresh again. I don't know what was up with everyone's DH's last week and our crappy moods but I'm glad its gone.


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> Can I ask you ladies for some advice? Do you :sex: every day or every other day during your window? I was told every other day b/c it can hurt the :spermy: count if every day?
> 
> Also, do you raise your butts up in the air for 30 mins after BD, or -?
> 
> I'm coming up on ov & want to do things right this cycle (for once). Already warned DH there will be no excuses or slacking in the BD dept. this month or I'm sending him to go man-tests & we're going to see fert. spec! (BD was often every 3 days due to various excuses). I think that should do it :haha:
> 
> Thank you!!!! :hugs:

Hi I think it's recommended that men with sperm "issues" dtd every other day, otherwise it could be every day
I do the legs up the wall thing although Im not sure how much difference it makes - it does seem like (TMI alert) less stuff comes back out after doing a bum lift :haha:


----------



## purplelou

oh Pooh!! I just wrote a huge post - and then lost it.
Ok - Ill try again (maybe in little bits) I was typing how I was trying to answer or talk to everyone, but that work keeps getting in the way here too :haha: never mind...

Dwrgi - I hope your tummy is feeling better soon xx Oh and that article was very interesting, thanks for that xx

you ladies who live near (or almost on top of) your MIL's have my sympathies, although mine is good most of the time, she only lives a few doors down from us. dh is left alone most of the time, but we have to endure hearing how wonderful his younger brother is all the time (we call him the golden child in private!) it drives me mad because DH is lovely, caring and never causes them any trouble or worries until younger brother yet the sun seems to shine out of his [email protected]@

HA - I wish I had some magic beans to take away all the worry, since I don't please know I am stalking you quietly and sending you all the love and hopes I can muster xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Twinks so sorry that dratted wich arrived, but at least you are on track again now!

same for you ladyH, seems there has to be some kind of silver lining in all this xx

Missy - how is little bandit doing?? Im glad you are feeling a little better yourself xxx

big :hugs: to asry & Lilsluz :hugs:

frolicky - it sounds like you have really been through it lately! I am so sorry, limbo land is just a crappy place to be, I hope there is some resolution soon xxx

and :hugs: for butterfly and carol and never:hugs: - hope you ladies are all ok xxx

and huge loves and :hugs: to everyone else, I know Im forgetting people and Im sorry xxx


afm - Ill put it in a spoiler again, I don't want to upset/suprise anyone


Spoiler
so I tested again on one of our work tests - Ive no idea about the sensitivity of them, but it was a more reassurring positive :) Ill probably do the digi later on and then stop poas!
so I think I accept that I am pregnant now. weirdly both me and DH are just acting as normal, he said last pm that he doesn't know whether to be all excited or just remain calm and see what happens - and that how I feel too, so if it's ok, Ill just hang out with you ladies , because I love you all, and see how things go xxxx


----------



## froliky2011

Awe Purple!!!! So happy for you! I hope the numbers continue to climb and all is well, healthy and you can enjoy the next 8 or so months.

AFM - I just need to vent quick. I have a gf who is turning 40 in May and just got engaged. I am happy for her. However, she used to do my hair but I stopped going to her because I really felt like she did a bad job last time. We went to her house warming party yesterday and she said they are going to NTNP for a child and if it happens it happens and if it doesn't it doesn't. She said that she always felt like if it was not meant to be it is most likely the universe's way of protecting her from some tragedy ( annoying excuse..how does she think she makes her friend feel when she says that who has an autistic son?). However, she posts on facebook this card she got from one of her gf's kids that is very cute and says congratulation and that she hopes she gets a baby. I sent her a private message telling her I was glad we could make it because I am waiting to mc and was unsure due to the diagnosis. After I sent that pm on facebook she uploaded the card to fb and said it was her favorite card and did not reply to my message. Nice, real nice. Why are women so caddy sometimes? They can just be so insensitive and I don't understand why?


----------



## purplelou

oh Frolicky :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
that's not a nice way for your friend to treat you! either she does not know what to say, is too self centered to say anything, or maybe she's just an idiot or similar!?


----------



## caroleb73

Purple I am truly thrilled for you honey. I understand about you sticking to this thread and nervous about moving over. It took me a while to move over to the Grads this time as I was scared to jinx myself and something go wrong. Take it easy and keep believing that this is your time and your sticky BFP :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

carole - thank you xx I am trying 

any news on your little dog? I was telling dh about it, it's just too sad! How is little pickles managing without her playmate??


----------



## caroleb73

purplelou said:


> carole - thank you xx I am trying
> 
> any news on your little dog? I was telling dh about it, it's just too sad! How is little pickles managing without her playmate??

No news at all on Tinky and although Pickles seems to have settled down now she is not drinking much or eating her dog food. She will eat sausages or meat if we cook it for her but not her normal food which she normally adores. Its the water issue that worries me as it will soon be really hot here. I am thinking of taking her to the vets this week for a check up.


----------



## purplelou

our vets suggest dripping something nice into the dog's bowl to encourage drinking (when little brody was having all his bladder op etc) like a little gravy or the juice from tuna canned in spring water. I have to admit he wasn't all that bothered, but Pickles might be??


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple, I just wanted to pop in and say Congrats!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Hi FM :hi: thank you hun! How are you doing??

ohh - I know who I forgot earlier - Tigerlily - hope you are ok sweetie, haven't seen you in ages xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> afm - Ill put it in a spoiler again, I don't want to upset/suprise anyone
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> so I tested again on one of our work tests - Ive no idea about the sensitivity of them, but it was a more reassurring positive :) Ill probably do the digi later on and then stop poas!
> so I think I accept that I am pregnant now. weirdly both me and DH are just acting as normal, he said last pm that he doesn't know whether to be all excited or just remain calm and see what happens - and that how I feel too, so if it's ok, Ill just hang out with you ladies , because I love you all, and see how things go xxxx

Oh Purple, I am soooooo very delighted for you! What wonderful news! You must be secretly so pleased, but I understand completely your caution. But, cautiously optimistic is a good place to be!!!!

So, here we go: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dance::dance::dance::dance::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Brilliant news hun! Well done you and big hugs to hubby too (who had SOME part in it, I believe!!!). 
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Frolicky-what the heck is wrong with people? I just cannot believe how crap our 'friends' can be! Surely your post should have made her feel some sympathy? She sounds completely unfeeling and insensitive, and if she cannot be there for you at this time, I doubt if she could ever be. You find out who your friends are in times like these. I hope we can make up for her poor friendship. 

Lots of love to you, sod 'em I say!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, I have some bad news for you. 

Butterfly has lost her baby-she asked me to tell you all. A 5 week sac was seen during her scan, but no baby. She has got an appointment next week to discuss what to do. Very sad news.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all! xx


----------



## Asryellah

purple - I am so happy for you :cloud9: :wohoo:I hope you come to see us every once in a while :hugs: and ofcourse we all will be following you sooner or later :winkwink:

Lady H, sorry that AF showed up :hugs: Your lh-phase is good, mine is sometimes only 9 which is crap.

Dwirgi thanks for the info once again :flower:, very interesting have to look up on that some more 

Missy - :hugs: back at you hun 
LilSluz ..ummm..totally forgot what I needed to say to you.. :ball: well hugs anyway :)

Froliky, your friend seems to have weird behaviour. Women can sometimes behave so strange due to hormones, jelousy.. oh you name it. And some are just bitchy by nature.:ignore:

And all the other ladies I'm missing ..stay positive :flower:

Oh no, just noticed Dwirgis news..Butterfly I'm so so sorry! I hope you have someone close there to be by your side. We are here anytime you need us.


----------



## missyt

Purple, what wonderful news! Yay! Congrats! And thanks for asking about Bandit. He is better. He is raising both eyebrows and blinking his top lid. His mouth also isn't hanging as badly so it looks like he's making progress.

Froliky, I do think you find out who your friends really are during this TTC struggle. I cut off one of my bestfriends because she did something totally selfish and uncaring full well knowing what I was going through. I'm so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## missyt

Oh, butterfly! I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh, Butterfly, I know there are no words so I just send you huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh, Butterfly, I know there are no words so I just send you huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## Lady H

It was a mixed day of good and sad news today for some of my BnB friends. :nope:

I got a short notice appointment today to see a Gyno about the lump on my Cervix. As I popped my legs up into the stirrups and she lubed me up for the exploration I kept telling myself that I should get used to people rummaging around in my foof if I was to get pregnant! The verdict was the bump was a scar from an old cyst (glad I never felt that, it musta been HUGE)!! Stick with all my normal smears and should be fine. She also wished me luck getting OH for a SA! She was lovely, she asked me "how young are you" instead of old, in love with her instantly. :flower::thumbup:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Purple, that's wonderful! :happydance: I'm sooooo happy for you!! I love how you're keeping a cool head about it all... come on, stick little purple-bean!

We're still waiting for the date for DH's TESE - we're in the End Game, ladies :cry: I also sadly lost my dad unexpectedly in January (he went in his sleep) and what with us moving, I really don't know if I'm coming or going at the moment. So, we're hoping that we get good news from the surgery in April, as we're still undecided about using a donor, so that would probably be it for us. 

I still like to pop-by and check on all of you and even when I'm 'lurking' I'm always rooting for all of you!

Much love and :hugs: to all of you. Oh, and :dust:

C xx


----------



## froliky2011

:hug:Tigerlily - Sorry about your father. :hugs: I hope the spring brings you much deserved R&R and joy!

Dwrgi & Missyt - Yeah, I don't think she meant to do it purposefully and maybe she did not know what to say. I do know that I am learning who is able to really be there for me and who is not. I do have some great girlfriends but am definitely weeding out some too and am actually relieved about it.

Butterfly - So sorry!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:

LadyH - Glad you like your doctor! It really is refreshing to find a good one. They seem difficult to find. 

AFM - I took a hpt and still positive. My numbers are just not going down enough. Still waiting. Bleeding some but nothing major. I am turning :wacko:


----------



## froliky2011

This thread is the BEST!! I love the mature women on this thread!! A breath of fresh air!! Whew!!!!!!!!! :) Sorry but the mc forums I just get ignored. Oh well. Strange.


----------



## ipen44

HI Ladies,
Such a busy Monday!!!! 

Purple--:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Please don't leave us yet.:thumbup:

Butterfly--the opposite of the happy dance--this struggle is so hard and i am very sorry for your loss.

Lady H--I am always literally LOL at your posts and then DH makes me read them to him.

Seems like there are not many more in the 2ww this round.

AFM--no new news here. cramps are either the progesterone, impending period, or pregnancy--that about sums it up :dohh: OH--got an email form the new job (that i am to start Monday). He said he needed my phone # so that we can "talk about the onboarding situation". UM--situation--what situation??? I have already quit my current job--hope this is a very resolvable situation.


----------



## ipen44

froliky2011 said:


> :hug:Tigerlily - Sorry about your father. :hugs: I hope the spring brings you much deserved R&R and joy!
> 
> Dwrgi & Missyt - Yeah, I don't think she meant to do it purposefully and maybe she did not know what to say. I do know that I am learning who is able to really be there for me and who is not. I do have some great girlfriends but am definitely weeding out some too and am actually relieved about it.
> 
> Butterfly - So sorry!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:
> 
> LadyH - Glad you like your doctor! It really is refreshing to find a good one. They seem difficult to find.
> 
> AFM - I took a hpt and still positive. My numbers are just not going down enough. Still waiting. Bleeding some but nothing major. I am turning :wacko:

I hope all works out for you soon. Being in limbo is the worst. Your icon cracks me up too.


----------



## froliky2011

Ipen - Thanks. I needed the laugh. Good Luck to you!!! You're in TWW right?


----------



## drsquid

mc and docs being crappy. my only explanation is that we tend to be total control freaks. we cannot do anything in that situation. lots of people i work with have no bedside manner whatsoever, they were good at school and that was it.


----------



## dashka

Oh Butterfly - I am sooooo sad to hear what happened..... Big Hugs....we are here for you anytime... xo


----------



## dashka

Purple - wow you are strong girl - Congrats on a darker line!! I would be freaking out... But I understand your being cautious... Big congrats hugs and positive vibes your way!!

Frolicky - I can't believe some people.... terrible and insensitive... I hope you are not in limbo too long.... xo

Dwrgi - hope you're ok!! sorry to hear about your terrible experience.

Tigerlily - I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.... hope you are ok...

Missy - glad to hear Bandit is better and that you made up with DH :)

LilSluz and Asry - Hi !!! :) hope you're well....

HA - hope you're hangin' in okay..... you're almost there...

AFM - Tomorrow (Tues) I'll be 12 DPO... I will probably test in the morning (haven't yet this cycle) I have been feeling twinges today off and on like AF is coming soon and backache... so I have a feeling it may be arriving on Wed..... but I'll test tomorrow and see if anything shows. The natural progesterone cream that I use always gives me that 'pregnant' feeling so hard to know. Last month I had cramps for almost 2 days before it showed - and that never happens. I hate testing before work though - it just sets a tone for the rest of the day if it's BFN... We'll see... 

Hope you ladies (and anyone I've missed - I'm sorry!) have a great day....

xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies, thanks so much for your wishes :hugs::hugs:

Purple, just wanted to say congrats :happydance::happydance: I really hope this is a sticky one :hugs:

Froliky, am now in limbo with you and not sure when this will start. Was going to see if anyone on the mc forum could give advice but maybe not :dohh:

Dwrgi :friends: :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

butterfly and frolicky- im so sorry. ,i wish there was something i could say or do.


----------



## caroleb73

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, thanks so much for your wishes :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Purple, just wanted to say congrats :happydance::happydance: I really hope this is a sticky one :hugs:
> 
> Froliky, am now in limbo with you and not sure when this will start. Was going to see if anyone on the mc forum could give advice but maybe not :dohh:
> 
> Dwrgi :friends: :hugs:

Butterfly honey firstly I wanted to let you know we are all here for you whenever you need us. Secondly I wanted to let you know that I understand exactly how you are feeling right now as I went through the same thing after my 1st IVF. It can be different for people but my bleed started within 7-8 days of me finding out it was over, it is all to do with your HCG levels dropping enough to start the bleed. Expect for it to be quite heavy and it can continue for a few weeks but some people only get a week it really does vary. You will find this such a tough time honey and expect to be be extremely emotional for some time to come, I would burst into tears at a drop of a hat months after and just couldn't face friends with babies at all no matter how close we were. You need to take your time to grieve properly as this is a loss for you and one that so many poeple around you will not understand no matter how hard they try. Others can seem cold and clinical when they say things to try and comfort you but they don't mean it they just can't come close to understanding how you feel right now. You take extra special care of yourself and remember we are all here for you to support you through this just as you have always supported us.

sending you love and big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Carole :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm in 2 minds about whether I hope it starts soon or not. Just been trying to read up on 'blighted ovum' and it seems like the hcg levels keep rising as your body doesn't realise there is no baby :nope: so it can take weeks to m/c. Oh well, will wait til I am back in the UK and go see the doc if nothing has happened by then :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

:hugs::hugs:oh butterfly - I am so so sorry hun!:hugs::hugs:
This is just awful for you and I wish I could make it right!
Carole gave some really good advice up there /\ /\
I honestly thought I was quite a strong level headed person, but random things made me feel so low, so give yourself lots of time and be kind to yourself xxxx we are all here if/when you need to talk

Big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

Tigerlily - I am so sorry about the loss of your dad :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I am wishing you hope for your dh tests xxxx


Big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

frolicky - this is an awful wait for you! Im thinking of you and hoping there is light at the end of the tunnel soon xxxx

HA - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: just because xx

Ipenn and dashka - Im rooting for you both!! 

Missy - so glad that poor little bandit seems to be on the mend - they worry us sensless don't they!

and huge loves and :hugs: to FM, Twinks, never, lilsluz, northstar, LadyH, drsquid, asry, heavenly, carole and all you other wonderful ladies xxxx

afm, remaining calm and keeping quiet at the moment and nothing else new to report xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Oh Dwrgi - I am a div - see I know Im forgetting someone and then I remember with a shock ... I am sorry hunxxx how are you doing?? and how is being back at school after your fab break away??


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning girls! :hi:

How are you all? :thumbup:

Purple-you are funny! I'm fine thanks. Strange being back in work, and I'm struggling to get out of bed in the mornings! But, it feels like we've never been away-so much to do in work! How are you feeling? Is the news sinking in yet? Hope you're okay? :hugs:

Butterfly-how are you feeling today hun? Have been thinking of you all night-so sorry about what's happened. It's truly cr&p. :hugs::hugs:

Hi Carole and Dr S! 

Dashka-good luck with the testing today! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Tigerlily-good to have your post. So sorry to hear about your father-it must have been a real shock. Good luck with the spring testing and I hope it all works out for you hun. :kiss:

Frolicky-you must be so frustrated. Come on numbers-drop! Give Frolicky a break. Big :hugs: to you hun, Axx

Ipenn-hope that the reason you have the symptoms is cos of a :bfp:!! Hope the new boss doesn't want to throw a spanner in the works :nope:. xx

Lady H-so glad you had a good appointment-it makes all the difference! :hugs:

MissyT-how are you hun? I've gone and bought some ph sticks-I shall be testing everybody within a ten miles radius, you watch!! :happydance: xx

Asry-how are you hun? xxx

HA-I've been thinking a lot about you and hoping that you are okay. Big :hugs: and :friends: to you. xxx

FM-how are you? Where are you at with your treatment now? Did you have surgery for the scarring? Please update-I miss you on here! xx

Lovely to have your post yesterday Twinks, how are you hun?! :hugs:

NS-where ARE you??? Miss you too!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM-had dreadful pains in my ovaries last night, which I assume is the norethisterone. Can't wait to finish taking them on Thurs. Will be glad to be off the testo gel too-I am just so irritable and feel no affection in my real life for anything, apart from my furbabies. I think this treatment will be IT for me. They said last summer that I responded badly and the option was donor eggs. I've used DHEA since Sept to improve the quality of my eggs, and a ton of other stuff. If this doesn't work, then I am getting more and more into the mind frame, that it just wasn't meant to be. I don't know what it will mean for me and my OH either-he has been so difficult for so much of this journey, not because he doesn't want to be a father, but because I believe he is emotionally quite immature (of course we all know who I blame). For example, I just know that the ph tests that I have oredered will prove he is highly acidic (and sperm need an alkaline environment to survive). Of course, I also know that it will be HUGE battle to get him to adjust his lifestyle and nutritional intake, as he "does not want to be controlled." I just don't have the fight in me to deal with him any longer. Last week, when we were away, he came down with a heavy cold and the world came out of his bottom. The first things he ditches are the Wellman Conception and his Vit C with zinc! He didn't take them for five whole days-I went ballistic. I just cannot deal with that level of complete ignorance. He exhausts me and I just don't think he is a strong person to deal with what needs to be done to achieve our success. 

Sorry to rant, but feeling quite down and it's all crap, really, isn't it????! 

Love to you all, and :dust::dust::dust: to us all too!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

froliky2011 said:


> This thread is the BEST!! I love the mature women on this thread!! A breath of fresh air!! Whew!!!!!!!!! :) Sorry but the mc forums I just get ignored. Oh well. Strange.

This thread really is the greatest thing since sliced bread. I might as well use phrases like that since we're all OLD in here. :haha: There just really is something to the maturity and grace that comes with experience and years. In this group of women we've seen it all, and there is always someone ready with a :hugs: or a :gun: no matter what you need. I don't know if the distinct lack of cattiness in here is because of our age or situation (all trying for our first) or what, but I've said it before and I will believe it until I die - this is the most amazing bunch of women on the internet. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 




ipen44 said:


> AFM--no new news here. *cramps are either the progesterone, impending period, or pregnancy--that about sums it up *:dohh: OH--got an email form the new job (that i am to start Monday). He said he needed my phone # so that we can "talk about the onboarding situation". UM--situation--what situation??? I have already quit my current job--hope this is a very resolvable situation.

It's amazing any of us get through the tww at all without losing our minds completely. Congratulations on the new job - I hope the "situation" gets sorted out easily. Is it same work, new employer? (Sorry if you've said before - my ability to focus and retain info is severely compromised lately. :wacko:)



Dwrgi said:


> AFM-had dreadful pains in my ovaries last night, which I assume is the norethisterone. Can't wait to finish taking them on Thurs. Will be glad to be off the testo gel too-I am just so irritable and feel no affection in my real life for anything, apart from my furbabies. I think this treatment will be IT for me. They said last summer that I responded badly and the option was donor eggs. I've used DHEA since Sept to improve the quality of my eggs, and a ton of other stuff. If this doesn't work, then I am getting more and more into the mind frame, that it just wasn't meant to be. I don't know what it will mean for me and my OH either-he has been so difficult for so much of this journey, not because he doesn't want to be a father, but because I believe he is emotionally quite immature (of course we all know who I blame). For example, I just know that the ph tests that I have oredered will prove he is highly acidic (and sperm need an alkaline environment to survive). Of course, I also know that it will be HUGE battle to get him to adjust his lifestyle and nutritional intake, as he "does not want to be controlled." I just don't have the fight in me to deal with him any longer. Last week, when we were away, he came down with a heavy cold and the world came out of his bottom. The first things he ditches are the Wellman Conception and his Vit C with zinc! He didn't take them for five whole days-I went ballistic. I just cannot deal with that level of complete ignorance. He exhausts me and I just don't think he is a strong person to deal with what needs to be done to achieve our success.
> 
> Sorry to rant, but feeling quite down and it's all crap, really, isn't it????!

Rant away, any time you need to. :hugs::hugs: How much longer before you start stims? I understand your desire to just be done with all of this business. We each reach a point where we just need resolution, in whatever form we can get it... the limbo of ttc for so long is really unbearable. As for your DH, first of all :grr: and secondly :hugs:. Thirdly, and most importantly, please consider getting some counseling... infertility takes an incredible toll on every relationship. MIL being such a royal pain is a compounding factor. But there are reasons you two fell in love and got married in the first place, and those reasons are still there even if they're hard to find at the moment. Our men see how hard all this infertility sh*t is on us, they see how it's changed us, and they don't know what to make of it or how to handle it. It frightens them, and their first instinct is usually to think that if we stop ttc then she'll get better.... They're simple creatures, really, and find complicated female emotions baffling. :winkwink: But in all seriousness, the foundation of your relationship is still there. And whether this cycle works and you have a baby, or it doesn't work and you decide to live child-free, or anything in between - the next few months will be one of enormous challenges and transitions for you two, and getting the help of an outside party, someone who is supportive of your relationship, impartial, objective, well-trained and wise, can be a big relief and an enormous help. Please think about it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

So sorry Butterfly! I know, I don't know if I said something to offend someone on the mc forums (maybe because I was trying to be strong and not completely fall apart). I had sh!t I had to get done (work, taxes, parents in town..entertain..cook for etc.) so I just needed to be strong and know that I could move forward and the sky was not falling (although I completely forgot what month it was the day they told me and did have some shock symptoms). I was told one week ago I was going to mc. I am bleeding less than I do during a period and have no cramping, just some bloating.

Dashka - Good Luck!! I hope you are pleasantly surprised with a :bfp:

OK, ladies, I am seriously wondering if I had a "vanishing twin". I know it probably sounds crazy but I have had a chemical mc before and this is nothing. (unless the fetus is just staying put and they need to do a d&c?). I took a hpt last night and it still said "pregnant" (digi). My levels obviously have not fallen enough. I will keep you all updated. I started slightly bleeding on Saturday and it's pretty much been the same since. Crazy!! Doctors definitely don't know everything though.


----------



## froliky2011

HA - OMG, I love :gun: Hahahahahaha!!! I hope your transfers went well and things look good!! You 'freaking' deserve it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, I'm sorry I haven't been around much in the last week or so. This IVF tww has been horrendous and though I've been lurking and reading everything in here (I can't quit here, ever. Ever.), I have been too wrapped up in my own drama to be able to support any of you and for that, I sincerely apologize. 

Froliky and Butterfly are in a terrible wait now, and the downside of our age group is that too many of us in here know what that feels like. I wish neither of you had to go through this. I wish none of us ever did. 

I really feel badly about having good news to share when you two are going through this, and with my history it's hard for me to feel "good" about my own good news at this point anyway, so those of you who want to read about it can find it in my journal - no need to go in to details here. 

I love you ladies. I really do. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

froliky2011 said:


> OK, ladies, I am seriously wondering if I had a "vanishing twin". I know it probably sounds crazy but I have had a chemical mc before and this is nothing. (unless the fetus is just staying put and they need to do a d&c?). I took a hpt last night and it still said "pregnant" (digi). My levels obviously have not fallen enough. I will keep you all updated. I started slightly bleeding on Saturday and it's pretty much been the same since. Crazy!! Doctors definitely don't know everything though.

Are they checking and following your betas at all? With my natural mc (my first, at 12 weeks) they had me get a beta done weekly until it was down to zero, to make sure there was no retained tissue. If the bleeding hasn't picked up any, I'd go back and ask for betas... here in the US (I don't know where you are...) they usually don't like to let you wait more than a week or two because they don't like to risk infection. And if you have had it with the waiting emotionally, then by all means go back and ask for anything you need. The process is so hard emotionally that you deserve whatever it takes to make it easier on you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

HA - I read your journal. I commented in it too I believe!! You do deserve a :bfp: and don't think anything different!!!!!!!! I am toasting to a :bfp: with my coffeee!!! Cheers!!!!!!! :hugs: Sorry for your drama. I know how that can feel. It's no fun!! However, I said it earlier (twice now) and will say it again....YOU SOOO DESERVE A :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

HappyAuntie said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> OK, ladies, I am seriously wondering if I had a "vanishing twin". I know it probably sounds crazy but I have had a chemical mc before and this is nothing. (unless the fetus is just staying put and they need to do a d&c?). I took a hpt last night and it still said "pregnant" (digi). My levels obviously have not fallen enough. I will keep you all updated. I started slightly bleeding on Saturday and it's pretty much been the same since. Crazy!! Doctors definitely don't know everything though.
> 
> Are they checking and following your betas at all? With my natural mc (my first, at 12 weeks) they had me get a beta done weekly until it was down to zero, to make sure there was no retained tissue. If the bleeding hasn't picked up any, I'd go back and ask for betas... here in the US (I don't know where you are...) they usually don't like to let you wait more than a week or two because they don't like to risk infection. And if you have had it with the waiting emotionally, then by all means go back and ask for anything you need. The process is so hard emotionally that you deserve whatever it takes to make it easier on you.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I called yesterday so they are having me come in this morning. Doctor predicted I would go before the weekend based upon my HCG numbers last Tuesday. I was barely 5.5 weeks pregnant last Tuesday. I had a beta on the 10th too and my HCG was 200 and progesterone was 18 (low for 5 weeks pregnant). Waiting does make you a bit :wacko: Ugh.:coffee:


----------



## LilSluz

OMG - I miss 1 day & I miss everything! Let's see if I can catch up...

Purple - CONGRATS to you!!!! I was cautious before "just in case" that ever-so-slight line wasn't but now: :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:
So, so, so happy for you - you give us all hope!!!! Much love coming yoru way for a sticky lil bean! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I am sorry that your DH is being a man. I think that about sums it up! (and sorry to dh's who play the game and are helpful xx) and big :hugs: for you xx
I think HA's suggestion of counselling sounds good, if you think it's for you, Im thinking of you xxxx

HA - I've mooched over to your journal and let me say... firstly we all love you too!! (I am confident I am not speaking out of turn when I say this) and secondly, never feel badly for good news! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HA - OMG I just peaked at the journal - you deserve a BIG Congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> So sorry Butterfly! I know, I don't know if I said something to offend someone on the mc forums (maybe because I was trying to be strong and not completely fall apart). I had sh!t I had to get done (work, taxes, parents in town..entertain..cook for etc.) so I just needed to be strong and know that I could move forward and the sky was not falling (although I completely forgot what month it was the day they told me and did have some shock symptoms). I was told one week ago I was going to mc. I am bleeding less than I do during a period and have no cramping, just some bloating.
> 
> Dashka - Good Luck!! I hope you are pleasantly surprised with a :bfp:
> 
> OK, ladies, I am seriously wondering if I had a "vanishing twin". I know it probably sounds crazy but I have had a chemical mc before and this is nothing. (unless the fetus is just staying put and they need to do a d&c?). I took a hpt last night and it still said "pregnant" (digi). My levels obviously have not fallen enough. I will keep you all updated. I started slightly bleeding on Saturday and it's pretty much been the same since. Crazy!! Doctors definitely don't know everything though.

Froliky, I'm sorry if I missed this but did they do an ultrasound? If not then I know with mine I have read (ok on Dr Google) that the beta levels keep going up with a BO as the body still thinks you are pg. I didn't have any betas done so am in the opposite situation. :hugs::hugs:



HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, I'm sorry I haven't been around much in the last week or so. This IVF tww has been horrendous and though I've been lurking and reading everything in here (I can't quit here, ever. Ever.), I have been too wrapped up in my own drama to be able to support any of you and for that, I sincerely apologize.
> 
> Froliky and Butterfly are in a terrible wait now, and the downside of our age group is that too many of us in here know what that feels like. I wish neither of you had to go through this. I wish none of us ever did.
> 
> I really feel badly about having good news to share when you two are going through this, and with my history it's hard for me to feel "good" about my own good news at this point anyway, so those of you who want to read about it can find it in my journal - no need to go in to details here.
> 
> I love you ladies. I really do. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA please post your good news here, good news is always welcome (especially to those who really deserve it :hugs:) and I for one am celebrating for you :happydance: (although I know it is early days but these things must be celebrated :thumbup:) :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Now, my happiness turns to sadness as I address the MC's. 

Butterfly - OMG I am so, so, so sorry for your loss! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I don't even know what else to say except I am literally sitting here tearing up for you. Sending you majorly big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: darlin.

I'm so sorry :sad2:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - My numbers went down not up. I don't have any cramping. I feel bloated (like retaining water). Bleeding less than a period. They did an us and just saw a little beany in there (but I was barely 5.5 weeks along). My digi said "pregnant" last night so numbers are still too high. I go in today for beta again. I think because based upon my numbers the doctor said "you will go before the weekend" most likely and now it's Tuesday. The body is still an enigma in many ways.


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi  thats just AWFUL what you went thru w/MC! Gosh, if it was ectopic, you could have died, those damn Drs! ;-( Just wanted to tell you I felt your pain from your email! I had something bad happen w/my 12.5-wk MC too (why I can feel your pain)

Frolicky  I had to wait for my 7 wk MC. I had just started TTC & got BFP only to be told a few days later had low HCG. Then every 3 days, wasnt doubling or even close. Still held out hope, but knew I was done so the waiting began  waiting to miscarry is grueling. It can take weeks (I had blighted ovum) so I just prayed it would happen fast. It finally came at 7 wks & was like a really, really terrible period. Mine came w/horrible back pain - I was only 3 months from my last 2 back surgs. 

But, the disappearing twin thing happened to my sister. She said she knew when I told her I had low HCG that something was up (but didnt want to say). Her boy ended up absorbing the other twin & he is now a healthy 12-year old cutie.

I dont want to give you false hope  just the truth. I think her numbers went down for a while, but then climbed back up into healthy range & I think they could also see at one point, the twin/what was happening. 

My Dr. told me if it didn't happen "soon", they'd somehow "bring it on" so maybe if it doesn't happens soon (& #'s are impossible) they can do something like that for you? 

Gosh, I have such heartache for you guys in the "waiting to mc" :cry::cry::cry::cry: You guys seem to be taking it well. Grrrr, life can be so cruel sometimes! Please do something nice for yourselves :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

I'm so happy & so sad today I don't know how to feel!? Well, I gotta get to work but wanted to make just a few comments regarding what is prob ancient history (yesterday) at this point:

Dwrgi, Twinkle, Purple & HA  Thank you for the advice! You never know what to believe when you hear things different ways. I have tried w/o bum-raise & w/bum raise & it does seem that less comes out. I guess Ill do that if theres time, maybe. Cant hurt

Purple  my DHs brother is called "the prodigal son" so we know that feeling too! :haha: :winkwink:

HA  Thank you for so much info  I saved it in my BNB Tips folder ;). He got tested 3 or so yrs ago & was totally fine, but now hes 42.5 & he smokes (I quit >1yr ago) so Im worried things could change fast. If it doesnt happen this cycle, we are going to a fert. Dr.  just for all the tests at least Thanks again! Your post made me laugh, too, I must say!

Missy  so glad you are feeling better & you & DH made up! Yeah, I think the crap-storm is over for all of us, too  whew!

Dashka - let us know about today - GL!

:hi::hi::hi::hi: Everyone else! I am thinking about you guys today!


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - Thanks. Yeah, we did not see a second bean and my numbers were low (probably lower than your sisters & that is why they did not jump to diagnosing a mc for her). I was just hoping that after a week I would be further along in the process physically and the lack of progress is baffling. However, I know some women wait quite a while. If nothing happens soon, I hope doctor recommends something safe and effective to get this moving along. Dead tissue in the uterus can not be good. Sorry for your loss and Dwrgi's. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Butterfly - My numbers went down not up. I don't have any cramping. I feel bloated (like retaining water). Bleeding less than a period. They did an us and just saw a little beany in there (but I was barely 5.5 weeks along). My digi said "pregnant" last night so numbers are still too high. I go in today for beta again. I think because based upon my numbers the doctor said "you will go before the weekend" most likely and now it's Tuesday. The body is still an enigma in many ways.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Frliky, sorry I am not really with it :wacko:. I really hope you get some proper answers soon as the limbo is really cr4p :flower:



LilSluz said:


> Frolicky  I had to wait for my 7 wk MC. I had just started TTC & got BFP only to be told a few days later had low HCG. Then every 3 days, wasnt doubling or even close. Still held out hope, but knew I was done so the waiting began  waiting to miscarry is grueling. It can take weeks (I had blighted ovum) so I just prayed it would happen fast. It finally came at 7 wks & was like a really, really terrible period. Mine came w/horrible back pain - I was only 3 months from my last 2 back surgs.
> 
> My Dr. told me if it didn't happen "soon", they'd somehow "bring it on" so maybe if it doesn't happens soon (& #'s are impossible) they can do something like that for you?
> 
> Gosh, I have such heartache for you guys in the "waiting to mc" :cry::cry::cry::cry: You guys seem to be taking it well. Grrrr, life can be so cruel sometimes! Please do something nice for yourselves :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: lilSluz. I had bad back pain a few days ago before the spotting and cramping but I also had a back op a few years ago and it was exactly the same pain as I get from that sometimes so I didn't link it when maybe I should have :shrug:

I have also heard that there are some (quite horrible) drugs that can kick things off :thumbup:

I guess it will hit harder when it actually happens - at the moment the only thing that is different is the knowledge I have :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - :hug: How many days ago did they tell you again?


----------



## missyt

Tigerlily, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. 

dwrgi, I know how you feel about DH. I've struggled with mine between smoking, diet, drinking soda, coffee and alcohol, taking supplements, etc. It takes a huge toll on the relationship when you know you are doing everything you can and giving 100% and you see that they aren't. Its just not fair.

HA, I need to pop over to your journal but things sound positive. And you definately should have some good news.

AFM, not much going on here. SS came home last night after his weekend with DH's family. He was throwing up again. I just know his mother ruined his immune system with her overttreatment of antibiotics and unhealthy eating habits at their house. I just feel so helpless because my hands are tied. I feed him well and make sure he gets good nutrition at our house but its all for nothing when he goes back home. And I got an email forwarded me from old an coworker/friend that one of our old coworkers just had a baby with his wife. It makes me sad because they hadn't even been together as long as me and DH and already had a baby. I wish I never got that email.


----------



## purplelou

oh missy - big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you, just because you sound like you need them!


----------



## missyt

Thanks, purple. I decided not to let it get to me and believe it will happen for me in its right time.

dwrgi and caroleb, thanks for recommending the Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon. I love the book. Its right up my alley and so inspirational. I needed that!


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Butterfly - :hug: How many days ago did they tell you again?

I just found out yesterday. Although I was 7+4 they said the sac measured 5weeks :flower:

Missy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Gotta be quick.....Doctor scanned me and no beany in there and I am on to IUI #3 as soon as HCG levels go down to 0 and I start to ovulate again.

Missy - I like your protocol with trying the natural way etc. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## purplelou

Dear Frolicky, I am so sorry that the news at the scan wasn't good news for you, just wanted to send you a ton of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Butterfly & Frolicky - I'm so sorry to hear your bad news - I'm sending you lots of virtual cuddles :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

froliky2011 said:


> Gotta be quick.....Doctor scanned me and no beany in there and I am on to IUI #3 as soon as HCG levels go down to 0 and I start to ovulate again.

Well, I'm sorry to hear it, but I guess I'm also a little glad that the beany is gone - that means your hCG should drop pretty quickly now. :hugs::hugs:

.....................


AFM, nurse just called with good news - my hCG is at 41, and she was _very _pleased with that number - they consider anything over 50 a definitive bfp, and this 41 came at two days earlier than they would normally do a beta. :thumbup:

My progesterone is a little low, though, at 7.4. The only info I could find online says it should be at least 9, so nurse thinks dr will increase my progesterone dose. I can't say this doesn't have me a little worried... but nurse was so pleased with the hCG that I think I'll stick with that and remember that for right now, I am still pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

HA - have to peek at your journal - but things sound good!? Congrats!!!!:happydance:

Butterfly and Frolicky - can't stop thinking about you guys.... We all have such mixed emotions on here today.... and are here for you.... I hope things happen soon so you can work through things and emotions.... Big GIANT hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - OMG girl... don't apologize for the ranting... I often feel like that about DH... infact our mini-fight the other day was just about that... how we go to all this trouble to change things, take things, go to appointments, and worry etc... and when I try to strike up a conversation about it he doesn't say much.... I was starting to think he didn't care as he wouldn't comment on anything... I talked to him about it (through tears ofcourse) and HA is right - they just don't know what to do/say and they get scared.... This infertility thing really has changed me and I have to remember that sometimes. Wish things didn't have to be so complicated with when to DTD and all that crap... So you rant girl..... rant away!!! But definitely tell him how you feel and how you are hurting.... xoxo:flower:

Missy - hi hun!! hope you are doing better... You are doing a great job with your SS ... Like I said before sometimes we think they aren't listening but they are.... :):dohh:

Lilsluz - so sorry for your losses too... I hope you are okay and feeling ok...

Purple - how are you feeling? I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Congrats and can't wait to hear more!!:flower::happydance:

Ipen - how are you doing? You'll find out soon right?

AFM - well today I'm 12 DPO - and took a FRER this morning.... and unfortunately BFN!:cry:
It's really got me bummed out... I guess I'm out then this month? No sign of AF yet and I usually spot the day before -but my guess is it will probably arrive tomorrow... I have been 'peeing' like mad so crazy emotional this month - I thought it was going to be different. Oh well - hopefully next month ....

Hello to all the other ladies I missed..... hope you are all doing well....:hug:


----------



## purplelou

HA - brilliant news!!

Dashka - I hope that wicked witch stays away!!


afm - I am trying to stay calm and not to worry and just wait and see. Ive been to see dad today (and mum) he's recovering after his radiotherapy and a bit sore but doing ok. I am so proud of how he is coping with all this, it's made me forget my own worries for a bit


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

Hey Butterfly, how are you doing hun? Thinking of you loads, always here for you, big :kiss: and :hugs: xxxx

Dashka, so sorry it's a BFN-so cruel when you have some of the symptoms too. It's the pits! Lots of maldod (as we say in Welsh) and pampering for you today. Thanks for the support on the OH issue-it's a recurring issue on here. They really don't get it, alas. Love to you, Axxxx

Frolicky-so sorry there wasn't a sticky bean on the scan, but hopefully you won't feel as much in limbo now that you know definitively. Really sorry hun. xxx

LilSluz-thanks for the support re. my old mc. Seems like another lifetime ago. Hope you are okay? xx 

HA-great news on the beta results! So very pleased for you. I don't know if this is any help to you, but in my clinic, if anybody has any spotting in the 1st tri, or even during 2WW, my FS recommends extra progesterone. It often seems to do the trick. Fingers crossed that Marvin 4BB is getting well and truly snuggled in! xxx

Hey Purps-hope you're feeling okay? Do you have any of the symptoms? Oh, I am so excited for you! Glad you went to see your parents-nice that you can be so close to them at this time. Have a nice restful evening hun.xxx

Missy-it really sucks about SS and the poor influence his bio mother is on him. There is NO justice in the world. Glad you're enjoying Emma Cannon's book-I like her no nonsense approach, and I love the 'Expect a miracle' phrase. Why shouldn't we all expect our own?? Stick at your programme, hun, I have a good feeling about it. xxx

Asry-where are you in your cycle at the mo.? Hope you're okay hun. xx

Twinkle-your avatars always make me smile. You are an angel. xx

Love to you all, let's hope tomorrow brings a good day to us all. Night night!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> HA - have to peek at your journal - but things sound good!? Congrats!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Butterfly and Frolicky - can't stop thinking about you guys.... We all have such mixed emotions on here today.... and are here for you.... I hope things happen soon so you can work through things and emotions.... Big GIANT hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi - OMG girl... don't apologize for the ranting... I often feel like that about DH... infact our mini-fight the other day was just about that... how we go to all this trouble to change things, take things, go to appointments, and worry etc... and when I try to strike up a conversation about it he doesn't say much.... I was starting to think he didn't care as he wouldn't comment on anything... I talked to him about it (through tears ofcourse) and HA is right - they just don't know what to do/say and they get scared.... This infertility thing really has changed me and I have to remember that sometimes. Wish things didn't have to be so complicated with when to DTD and all that crap... So you rant girl..... rant away!!! But definitely tell him how you feel and how you are hurting.... xoxo:flower:
> 
> Missy - hi hun!! hope you are doing better... You are doing a great job with your SS ... Like I said before sometimes we think they aren't listening but they are.... :):dohh:
> 
> Lilsluz - so sorry for your losses too... I hope you are okay and feeling ok...
> 
> Purple - how are you feeling? I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Congrats and can't wait to hear more!!:flower::happydance:
> 
> Ipen - how are you doing? You'll find out soon right?
> 
> AFM - well today I'm 12 DPO - and took a FRER this morning.... and unfortunately BFN!:cry:
> It's really got me bummed out... I guess I'm out then this month? No sign of AF yet and I usually spot the day before -but my guess is it will probably arrive tomorrow... I have been 'peeing' like mad so crazy emotional this month - I thought it was going to be different. Oh well - hopefully next month ....
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies I missed..... hope you are all doing well....:hug:

dashka - It ain't over til the wicked, ugly, wart-infested, leper, pimply, nasty, slimy, hog, son of a :witch: arrives! (& yes, that'/s how I REALLY feel about her...)

No, but really - it depends on the test & about 20% don't show up until after 14DPO (per FF). Some show up days or even a week+ after AF due. FX for you & lots of :dust: b/c I'm not giving up on you yet! :flower::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> This thread is the BEST!! I love the mature women on this thread!! A breath of fresh air!! Whew!!!!!!!!! :) Sorry but the mc forums I just get ignored. Oh well. Strange.
> 
> This thread really is the greatest thing since sliced bread. I might as well use phrases like that since we're all OLD in here. :haha: There just really is something to the maturity and grace that comes with experience and years. In this group of women we've seen it all, and there is always someone ready with a :hugs: or a :gun: no matter what you need. I don't know if the distinct lack of cattiness in here is because of our age or situation (all trying for our first) or what, but I've said it before and I will believe it until I die - this is the most amazing bunch of women on the internet. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> AFM--no new news here. *cramps are either the progesterone, impending period, or pregnancy--that about sums it up *:dohh: OH--got an email form the new job (that i am to start Monday). He said he needed my phone # so that we can "talk about the onboarding situation". UM--situation--what situation??? I have already quit my current job--hope this is a very resolvable situation.Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing any of us get through the tww at all without losing our minds completely. Congratulations on the new job - I hope the "situation" gets sorted out easily. Is it same work, new employer? (Sorry if you've said before - my ability to focus and retain info is severely compromised lately. :wacko:)
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> AFM-had dreadful pains in my ovaries last night, which I assume is the norethisterone. Can't wait to finish taking them on Thurs. Will be glad to be off the testo gel too-I am just so irritable and feel no affection in my real life for anything, apart from my furbabies. I think this treatment will be IT for me. They said last summer that I responded badly and the option was donor eggs. I've used DHEA since Sept to improve the quality of my eggs, and a ton of other stuff. If this doesn't work, then I am getting more and more into the mind frame, that it just wasn't meant to be. I don't know what it will mean for me and my OH either-he has been so difficult for so much of this journey, not because he doesn't want to be a father, but because I believe he is emotionally quite immature (of course we all know who I blame). For example, I just know that the ph tests that I have oredered will prove he is highly acidic (and sperm need an alkaline environment to survive). Of course, I also know that it will be HUGE battle to get him to adjust his lifestyle and nutritional intake, as he "does not want to be controlled." I just don't have the fight in me to deal with him any longer. Last week, when we were away, he came down with a heavy cold and the world came out of his bottom. The first things he ditches are the Wellman Conception and his Vit C with zinc! He didn't take them for five whole days-I went ballistic. I just cannot deal with that level of complete ignorance. He exhausts me and I just don't think he is a strong person to deal with what needs to be done to achieve our success.
> 
> Sorry to rant, but feeling quite down and it's all crap, really, isn't it????!Click to expand...
> 
> Rant away, any time you need to. :hugs::hugs: How much longer before you start stims? I understand your desire to just be done with all of this business. We each reach a point where we just need resolution, in whatever form we can get it... the limbo of ttc for so long is really unbearable. As for your DH, first of all :grr: and secondly :hugs:. Thirdly, and most importantly, please consider getting some counseling... infertility takes an incredible toll on every relationship. MIL being such a royal pain is a compounding factor. But there are reasons you two fell in love and got married in the first place, and those reasons are still there even if they're hard to find at the moment. Our men see how hard all this infertility sh*t is on us, they see how it's changed us, and they don't know what to make of it or how to handle it. It frightens them, and their first instinct is usually to think that if we stop ttc then she'll get better.... They're simple creatures, really, and find complicated female emotions baffling. :winkwink: But in all seriousness, the foundation of your relationship is still there. And whether this cycle works and you have a baby, or it doesn't work and you decide to live child-free, or anything in between - the next few months will be one of enormous challenges and transitions for you two, and getting the help of an outside party, someone who is supportive of your relationship, impartial, objective, well-trained and wise, can be a big relief and an enormous help. Please think about it. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Dwrgi, I'm sorry I missed this somehow - ? I so agree w/HA. Counseling isn't a quick fix, but man - just the fact that you want to do it (if you did decide to go that route) will show the seriousness of the situation & your feelings to OH. Also, if you ever experience that "thing" that if it comes from you, he just doesn't believe or respect it: "she's just being _____" (dramatic, crazy, PMSng, fill in the blank), counseling would be up your alley. Some of them just tend to listen to an outsider- any outsider even - & I'm not sure why. But anything you need to get across, it will definitely get across in those sessions. (Its the best thing we ever did & we both say we wish we did it YEARS earlier! - for something else, tho) But find a good one - that may be the hard part. 

Mine smokes, eats like crap & takes no vitamins whatsoever. He takes lipitor for cholesterol so that he can "eat anything he wants & still pass the test". :growlmad::dohh: I'm there with you, girl & you rant whenever you want :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - I am in FL too. Where are you? Mmm? I wish I could plant some good seeds of wisdom about health in your DH's head. It's easy to take your health for granted when you are young until someting major happens. He can ask my DH who had Hodgkins Lymphoma at 19 (star athlete, straight A student, rocket scientist now). If you don't have your health....well....your perspective changes quite a bit.

Dwrgi - The other ladies are giving you great advice! :hugs: Oh, and yes, I am so happy to be out of 'limbo'. Ugh, that was beginning to make me a little wacky! ;)

Dashka - It's not over till the witch shows up! :hugs:

Purple - Your status/situation makes me smile. Good to hear pops' attitude is in positive spirits. Keep that beany happy. Take good care of you!! 

Sorry if I missed someone!!!! I love you ladies!!!! 

By the way, tonight I drove home from work with my sun roof open and sang to the songs on the radio. It was a gorgeous evening here. I am feeling quite good!!! :)


----------



## ipen44

froliky2011 said:


> Ipen - Thanks. I needed the laugh. Good Luck to you!!! You're in TWW right?

Yep--3 days left. I'll make it out alive!


----------



## froliky2011

ipen44 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ipen - Thanks. I needed the laugh. Good Luck to you!!! You're in TWW right?
> 
> Yep--3 days left. I'll make it out alive!Click to expand...

You will and if anyone tries to hurt you...the "TTC 1st child 35+ gang" will be there to :gun: them down! ;) :dust: to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ipen44

I love the shooting icon :gun:

Maybe we could all be the online version of steel magnolias? You ladies have been through so much and have come out on the other side. I was single for so long that I am just getting started. Knowing I will make it no matter what happens give me courage.

Seems like this cycle is winding down for everyone. I have been taking a different approach to testing this month. I got 50 individually wrapped Wondfo sticks on Amazon and I just use one every morning as if I am doing an OPK. That way there is no HUGE :test: day. Not even a hint at a second line for me thus far (11 DPO), but so far no emotion about it. 

EVERYTHING IS OK WITH THE NEW JOB!! This is a huge relief to me as I was quite honest in my resignation letter--they would have let me retain the position, but not with a small amount of embarrassment. The new job just needed to change the training schedule a bit. WHEW!!!

Praying BFPs and peace for all.


----------



## caroleb73

HappyAuntie said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Gotta be quick.....Doctor scanned me and no beany in there and I am on to IUI #3 as soon as HCG levels go down to 0 and I start to ovulate again.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry to hear it, but I guess I'm also a little glad that the beany is gone - that means your hCG should drop pretty quickly now. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> .....................
> 
> 
> AFM, nurse just called with good news - my hCG is at 41, and she was _very _pleased with that number - they consider anything over 50 a definitive bfp, and this 41 came at two days earlier than they would normally do a beta. :thumbup:
> 
> My progesterone is a little low, though, at 7.4. The only info I could find online says it should be at least 9, so nurse thinks dr will increase my progesterone dose. I can't say this doesn't have me a little worried... but nurse was so pleased with the hCG that I think I'll stick with that and remember that for right now, I am still pregnant. :thumbup:Click to expand...

HA WOOOHOOO I am over the moon for you honey. I know you are scared witless right now due to your previous losses but please try your best to think that this will be different. It just has to be your time. 41 is a great number when testing 2 days early just think tomorrow it will be nearer 100. I am sure you are taking baby aspirin with your progesterone to help it stick so you really cannot do anymore than you are. You really have made my week, I haven't smiled this much in a long time :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Good morning ladies, How is everyone today? I hope you are all well,
big loves and :hugs: to you all!!
hope everyone has a fab day xx


----------



## Asryellah

HA - I am so exited and happy for you :cloud9: you really do deserve this and so glad you and DH made it :happydance: (with little help of M. Gaye:winkwink:) I pray for everything to work out well this time :hugs:

Purple - was there anything different you did that might have worked this + cycle? Take it easy now hun :hugs: :hugs:

Tigerlily - I am so sorry to hear about your dad, there is no words to make you feel better. But he will be in your heart forever, doesn't go anywhere. :hugs::hugs:

Froliky - Florida...oh my, been there once and loved Ft. Lauderdale&Miami :boat: and you driving with roof open. I can just imagine the feeling :headspin: you lucky girl!! We are actually also having a beautiful sunshiny day, and only -2c :yipee: would rather be skiing than at work..:comp:

Dwirgi - I hope things get better with OH, men can be such a-holes sometimes :nope: but hopefully you'll find a way to go through things that satisfies you both. Its hard on you both I know. :hugs:
And thanks for asking, I'm doing good. Actually tomorrow having my U/S to see if we could do IUI ON FRIDAY...guess who is so exited and nervous :help::wohoo:


----------



## purplelou

asry - Hmm, well I was using a little bit of "concieve plus" gel squirted in before dtd, DH was taking zinc (but only for the last few weeks - so I don't know if that helped??) and I had been on the C0Q10 for 3 months, so maybe that helped. difficult to kow really, I think our timing was good this month also

IUI Friday?? OMG!! that's very exciting!! only two days!! Ill be keeping my fingers and all other limbs crossed for you!


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> HA - I am so exited and happy for you :cloud9: you really do deserve this and so glad you and DH made it :happydance: (with little help of M. Gaye:winkwink:) I pray for everything to work out well this time :hugs:
> 
> Purple - was there anything different you did that might have worked this + cycle? Take it easy now hun :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Tigerlily - I am so sorry to hear about your dad, there is no words to make you feel better. But he will be in your heart forever, doesn't go anywhere. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Froliky - Florida...oh my, been there once and loved Ft. Lauderdale&Miami :boat: and you driving with roof open. I can just imagine the feeling :headspin: you lucky girl!! We are actually also having a beautiful sunshiny day, and only -2c :yipee: would rather be skiing than at work..:comp:
> 
> Dwirgi - I hope things get better with OH, men can be such a-holes sometimes :nope: but hopefully you'll find a way to go through things that satisfies you both. Its hard on you both I know. :hugs:
> And thanks for asking, I'm doing good. Actually tomorrow having my U/S to see if we could do IUI ON FRIDAY...guess who is so exited and nervous :help::wohoo:

I really hope that you can do it on Friday! Good luck to you hun!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Im loving your new ticker!! - I had an excited shiver when I read about your egg collection - less than 3 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - - how are you doing today chick?? I hope your ok, big loves xxx :hugs:

Frolicky - I was so happy to read about you singing in the car on the way home, Im glad you are doing ok but here's a big :hugs: anyway xx


----------



## purplelou

HA - how are you doing?? Im wondering if you should be playing a daily dose of marvin to your beany - it might make it feel right at home xx

Ipen - I like your testing style - nothing is going to creep up on you!! :winkwink: also - great news about the job!

DrSquid - I think you may be testing soon - if Im right - good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to Twinkle, lilsluz, heavenly, Missy (extra :hugs: for you! I hope you are feeling better today) never (stalk stalk) carole, Penny and anyone Im forgetting - no doubt I'll remember with shock later :haha:

afm - no news here really, just a normal day at work, but it's gone chilly again!! (although not as cold as Asry's tropical -2!!):cold:


Oh - Dwrgi - I meant to ask you, do you hear from Skye at all?? I just wondered how she was getting on.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - Im loving your new ticker!! - I had an excited shiver when I read about your egg collection - less than 3 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:

Oh thank you, hun, you are just so kind. We will miss you when you go to the grads thread. 

Can I ask, what are the docs doing to keep an eye on you, because didn't you once say that you had a condition which meant that PGs needed to be monitored closely? Have you been to see your GP to get this support put in place? I hope you have got everything covered-I have a good feeling about this little one!! 

I am soooooo tired today-even my closest teaching colleague (and also a good friend) said I looked shattered, and 'not like you'-just want to go home to sleep, and my left eye keeps twitching, which is always a sign that I'm v tired. I think it's all the noreth. and testo applications. Roll on drugs, so we can get started!!! 

Thanks for the comment!! Lots of love to you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to Twinkle, lilsluz, heavenly, Missy (extra :hugs: for you! I hope you are feeling better today) never (stalk stalk) carole, Penny and anyone Im forgetting - no doubt I'll remember with shock later :haha:
> 
> afm - no news here really, just a normal day at work, but it's gone chilly again!! (although not as cold as Asry's tropical -2!!):cold:
> 
> 
> Oh - Dwrgi - I meant to ask you, do you hear from Skye at all?? I just wondered how she was getting on.

I sent her a PM over the weekend, and I haven't heard from her. I don't think she's been on The Bump much. If I haven't heard from her by this weekend, I shall text her.

You are v thoughtful to ask!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

There are a bunch of women I don't know. Sorry for missing you. 

Ipen - Glad to hear about the job too. Hang in there. 11 dpo is still early! :dust:

Ars - I love all your icons! They make me smile. (always a pleasant thing when TTC with assisted conception etc.) I hope you are cooking a fine eggy for your upcoming IUI!!! Yeah!!!! That is exciting! :yipee: Skiing sounds great too! Although I snowboard and DH does both. We are both from up north.

HA & Purple - :wohoo: Sending sticky bean vibes~~~~~~~~ 

Thanks :friends: 

Since I knew I was on to IUI #3, this was me last night :wine: I was just looking at the icons and could not believe there is this icon :finger: LOL!!!!! :saywhat: I am easily amused I guess. 

To the rest of you :dust: and :hugs: I will write more later.


----------



## HappyAuntie

By about 9p last night my excitement had given way to the oh-so-familiar anxiety.... I realized that the excitement was about the fact that the IVF worked - now it's been taken over by worrying about whether this pregnancy will have a different ending than my other three. I'm still spotting and cramping, but so far it's still very definitely just spotting - it hasn't gotten any heavier. (Last time it got heavy very quickly.) So that's good. I didn't sleep well last night, but a little better than the day before, so again, that's good. I just got up and journaled at about 4a instead of having to lie there for a few more hours like I had to yesterday.

Dr ended up having nurse call me back yesterday afternoon instead of calling me himself, as he was headed into surgery for the afternoon and leaving town for a conference early this morning. He said my levels look good, he was pleased, and he's not increasing my progesterone dose. I suspect a normal pregnant woman would find that reassuring - dr thinks things look good and no changes are needed... but not me. 

Ipen, I'm glad the job situation worked out. 

Asry, good luck with the u/s today! Roll on Friday! Hey, have you seen the northern lights up there this winter? They just did a story on the news about aurora tourism, people visiting Scandinavia specifically to see them... I would so totally do that... seeing the aurora is on my bucket list! Apparently they were visible here one night in November, and I was out of town and missed it!! :growlmad: There was an earthquake here a few years back (just a little one - big enough to feel but too small to do any damage to anything) and I was out of town for that, too! I miss all the cool stuff! :haha:

Missy, I'm so glad your pup is improving. :hugs:

Dwrgi, any more hair on the chest? :haha: 

I hope you're all doing well. Thanks for being excited for me. :blush: I'm just trying to take it one day at a time. I didn't POAS this morning, but until my beta tomorrow no one can prove I'm not still pregnant, so I'm going to stick with that for today. :thumbup: I have counseling in about an hour, and I'm so glad to be going with some news and not going the day before testing (which is what it originally would have been) - we can be much more specific and proactive instead of playing the how-will-you-feel-if game. :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I had all the blood tests as it was originally thought I had APL syndrome, but luckily they came back negative, so all should be well with this time round (as far as blood disorders go anyway) you have a good memory!

maybe you should sneak a little nap under your desk :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

HA - it all sounds very good so far!! I can understand the anxiety because I have those niggling voice in the back of my head (actually that sounds bad - I am not actually hearing voices per se - but ykwim) 
I think for now, I am going to be excited for you!!! :happydance: (and calm about me) :flower:


----------



## dashka

You ladies are soooo awesome.. I so look forward to hearing from you all everyday.... You're like close friends and I've been on this thread for a much shorter time than the other one I'm on.... It's so great... THANK YOU ...THANK YOU .... THANK YOU!!!

AFM - today is 13DPO.... but I think AF is on her way.....weird though it's Noon here now and I have a very small amount of very light pale brown tinge only when I wipe when I go to the ladies room (TMI).... but nothing on the pad.... The cramping comes and goes. This is what happened last cycle too... but this time it's much much lighter in colour.... We'll see what happens in the next few hours .... but my guess is it will hit tonight or tomorrow..

Hope you are all having a great day wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## purplelou

oh Dashka - I would :gun: and :grr: the :witch: if I could! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Purple.... so would I !!! :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::trouble::trouble:


----------



## drsquid

purple- tested this am and got bfn. but no af either. who knows at this point.


----------



## purplelou

fingers crossed for you Drsquid!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr S-very sorry it's a BFN. How many DPO are you? Damn that negative. Hope you're okay-lots of TLC for you, and on to Plan B. Second IUI?? Big :hugs: 

Dashka-you are so sweet! I think the secret of this group is that we all look out for each other. Everybody is interested in others and always willing to offer 100% support. I think it is priceless. I hope that your AF doesn't show, take care hun. xx

Butterfly-how are you hun? Thinking of you, Axxx

Purple-I shall get all excited for you!! You stay calm! xxx

Frolicky-wow, roof down and singing in the sun! I love it! And I agree with your icon fascination-there are some which you think, what on earth? I mean, what's the bunny shaking its tush about? At it like rabbits??? :bunny:xx

Happy-think everything will be okay for you. Hang on in there. Hope the counselling session went well. Thinking of you, and sending lots of love, Axxx

Asry-hope you're appointment went well and you can get going on your IUI. FX for you, Axxx

Missy-how are you hun? Have you got anything exciting planned for your weekend? Hope you've got loads of treats in store, for being so good to yourself. Lots of love to you, Axxx

Ipenn-great news about the job. Glad that there are no probs with the new job. Any news on AF?? Big hugs to you, Axx

Carole-:hugs:

Twinkle-how are you hun? Thinking of you-your buresque routine still makes me smile, you brilliant creature! xxx

Love to you all! Sorry if I've forgotten anybody, Axxxx

Kokorico!! OMG-have you seen the advert for this new fragrance by JPGaultier? The latino dancer is to DIE for! Phwoargh!!!!! There's got to be a smilie for this:

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Lady H

Hello all you wonderful Ladies!

I've been reading but not posting for a few days, as I started to worry I was BnB obsessed! I can't leave this thread though and some journals. I agree that this thread is the best and most supportive one out there.

I send all my love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Aww Purple, you're always asking after everyone, how are you doing/feeling? :hugs: How's dad doing by the way?

Dwrgi, wow it's getting close, hun! I'm sending you tonnes of awesome-eggy vibes your way :hugs:

A big :hi: to all the lovely ladies on here and thank you for the kind messages. We're coming up to the three year anniversary of my mum's passing and I did not think I'd be mourning my dad's passing, too. As I think you'll all agree, life can be a right b**ch sometimes!

It's good to see some BFPs on here and a lovely lady on the Azoo thread just got a BFP from a FET, so I'm really hoping this is starting a positive trend.. we need more!!

Much love and heaps of :dust: to all!

C xx


----------



## drsquid

this was my 2nd iui. im 14dpiui. no af so who knows.. ive been crampy since friday (i dont usually have pre af symptoms). i have no boob pain. trying to decide if ill test tomorrow or friday.. of course if af flies in..


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz - I am in FL too. Where are you? Mmm? I wish I could plant some good seeds of wisdom about health in your DH's head. It's easy to take your health for granted when you are young until someting major happens. He can ask my DH who had Hodgkins Lymphoma at 19 (star athlete, straight A student, rocket scientist now). If you don't have your health....well....your perspective changes quite a bit.
> 
> Dwrgi - The other ladies are giving you great advice! :hugs: Oh, and yes, I am so happy to be out of 'limbo'. Ugh, that was beginning to make me a little wacky! ;)
> 
> Dashka - It's not over till the witch shows up! :hugs:
> 
> Purple - Your status/situation makes me smile. Good to hear pops' attitude is in positive spirits. Keep that beany happy. Take good care of you!!
> 
> Sorry if I missed someone!!!! I love you ladies!!!!
> 
> By the way, tonight I drove home from work with my sun roof open and sang to the songs on the radio. It was a gorgeous evening here. I am feeling quite good!!! :)

Frolicky, I'm down near Fort Lauderdale, where are you?! Very cool to have a fellow Floridian, here! :coolio: And....it's going to be 85 degrees tomorrow - almost record highs (usually "only 75 - 80" in winter). I do the same thing as you - all winter long, top down, blasting 80's/early 90's funkiest/craziest songs I can find :happydance:, dancing :dance:& singing :-= & embarassing myself :fool: as much as humanly possible. Its so gorgeous this time of year & its such a great way to cheer yourself up, too. :winkwink::flower:

Yeah, I wish you, me or SOMEONE could plant some good health seeds into DH's brain. Thats exactly the problem - he's never had a health issue other than high cholesterol so he takes lipitor - problem solved. Well, if we don't get BFP this month, the upside is maybe fert Dr. will reem him a new one about all of his "habits" & he'll get healthy...? 

I did notice you changed your signature from "waiting to mc" to "mc" - ? So, did it arrive finally, then? :sad1: I hope it wasn't/isn't bad for you if it did. It's so cruel when it lasts a whole week too. I always pictured it as a quick, one-time thing, but not the case for most... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

lilz- we are having record highs in sf bay area too. going to be pushing 80 inland tomorrow. 70's in oakland and sf


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn I somehow unsubscribed from the thread :dohh:

It's 2am and I'm on my phone so just wanted to say hi :hi: and send :hugs: and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## LilSluz

DrS & Dashka  Oh, I hope :af: stays away!:growlmad: FX...

Asry  WOW  thats totally awesome if they can do it Friday?! :yipee: Thats really fast! Keep us posted

Purple  when do you get your bloods done?

HA & Purple  stay chillaxed :smug::coffee: as you can ladies. I think stress :wacko: is probably worse than caffeine, alcohol & cigs, so you two just be cool cats :coolio: (meow)

Ipen  so glad for the new job  less hours/stress/traveling I hope? :thumbup:

Dwrgi  if you are going nuts over a latino perfume ad, you would love Miami! :drool::bodyb: Love the icon!

Missy  hope you are doing well, now :flower:

Butterfly  I hope you are hanging in there. I know it hasnt hit yet, but the anticipation & not knowing if/when/how is very tough.:nope:

Oh Frolicky  I think the :wine: & :finger: go quite well together! i give you a 10 out of 10 for that one...

Hi to Never, Carole, Twinkle, Pennyb & all of you wonderful, loving & caring ladies! :hugs:

AFM, getting ready to go to MIL's - lucky me.:nope: DH is ready to BD every day now that he may have to take a man-test. :haha: But my cycle is a little strange this month. Pulling out all the CM tricks, too - gf juice, pH balancing, EPO & even Robitussin, but nothing showing up yet. Well, I've been officially :ban: from Robitussin by DH, anyway. Apparently it made me :loopy::drunk: last night so it was like I was "on drugs". So? :rofl: (some people have to take all the fun out of everything!) 

I agree w/Dashka  this is the bestestest thread! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> lilz- we are having record highs in sf bay area too. going to be pushing 80 inland tomorrow. 70's in oakland and sf

WOW - thats like really hot summer weather for SF!? Awesome! :thumbup: 

So you can do the car thing & blow off some 2WW anxiety :wacko:! You're a rocker, right? :coolio: I'm sure you know the deal :winkwink::haha:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xoxoxoxo

I will write more late...dinner time.


----------



## drsquid

lils- i even have a miata, except i work today at tomorrow til 7pm. working isnt taking my mind off it. i feel crappy (physically and emotionally). havent been to the gym in 2 weeks which i miss. and did the math and if i dont get af before monday then next cycle is screwed


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> DrS & Dashka  Oh, I hope :af: stays away!:growlmad: FX...
> 
> Asry  WOW  thats totally awesome if they can do it Friday?! :yipee: Thats really fast! Keep us posted
> 
> Purple  when do you get your bloods done?
> 
> HA & Purple  stay chillaxed :smug::coffee: as you can ladies. I think stress :wacko: is probably worse than caffeine, alcohol & cigs, so you two just be cool cats :coolio: (meow)
> 
> Ipen  so glad for the new job  less hours/stress/traveling I hope? :thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi  if you are going nuts over a latino perfume ad, you would love Miami! :drool::bodyb: Love the icon!
> 
> Missy  hope you are doing well, now :flower:
> 
> Butterfly  I hope you are hanging in there. I know it hasnt hit yet, but the anticipation & not knowing if/when/how is very tough.:nope:
> 
> Oh Frolicky  I think the :wine: & :finger: go quite well together! i give you a 10 out of 10 for that one...
> 
> Hi to Never, Carole, Twinkle, Pennyb & all of you wonderful, loving & caring ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, getting ready to go to MIL's - lucky me.:nope: DH is ready to BD every day now that he may have to take a man-test. :haha: But my cycle is a little strange this month. Pulling out all the CM tricks, too - gf juice, pH balancing, EPO & even Robitussin, but nothing showing up yet. Well, I've been officially :ban: from Robitussin by DH, anyway. Apparently it made me :loopy::drunk: last night so it was like I was "on drugs". So? :rofl: (some people have to take all the fun out of everything!)
> 
> I agree w/Dashka  this is the bestestest thread! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I agree with all the above and second LilSluz's comments to everyone. (OK, I know it's totally a lazy thing to do...lay off...I just mc. ;)

LilSluz - I am in northern PBC. I need to try and be a little private though because I am a little paranoid someone might recognize my story and details found out which I guess I don't want to get around too much. The weather has been nice. I usually do yoga and exercise but the last three nights all I want to do is have a glass of wine and take a bath. Tonight I took a bath and was shaving my legs and looking at my body and thinking about Tella's quote "If you don't believe in miracles, perhaps you have forgotten that you are one." We are all miracles. Our bodies, the way they move and how complex they are. I was thinking about how lucky my mother was to carry me to full term and that I have lived this long and have a good life. What more can a parent ask for? Truly a blessing! I hope I get a blessing like that. :hugs: to everyone!!! I love you guys!! OK, group :hug: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

One last thought: Sometimes it's difficult for me to feel a lot of sympathy for women who are trying to conceive their #2 or #3 even if it's been a while and they have had a mc or something. I think to myself...Damn, I would be in heaven with ONE baby!!! It's hard for me to feel sympathy and well, empathy is very difficult (hard to imagine having one or two babies and reading these women's comments about how they are suffering TTC etc.). It's just hard to imagine for me. Well, I just wanted to get that off my chest. <3~~~~~


----------



## drsquid

froliky- i feel you. i sorta feel like..well at least you know you can do it. im almost jealous of you in a way in that you got a bfp and i havent seen one... but it doenst work that way unfortunatly. only make yourself more miserable. heh can you tell im a bit down today. i feel fat and gross and miserable and like i made a mess of my body by not working out for two weeks and theoretically for nothing. im in limbo now not sure whether to hold out hope for a bfp or hope for af to get here so i can start the next cycle cause if i get to monday with no af and no bfp next cycle is canceled cause ill be out of the country. *hugs*


----------



## ipen44

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> DrS & Dashka  Oh, I hope :af: stays away!:growlmad: FX...
> 
> I agree with all the above and second LilSluz's comments to everyone. (OK, I know it's totally a lazy thing to do...lay off...I just mc. ;)Click to expand...

I think this is my favorite post of all time. :haha:


----------



## ipen44

Dash and Drsquid--I am probably right behind you in the AF department. Brace ourselves and ready for the next thing. :dohh:

Purple and HA--I am calmly excited for you both. I guess this is much like life. When one problem is resolved, there is another right around the corner to BTSOOY (it's my new phrase--beat the #$#% out of you) :grr:

Dwigi--I know what it is like to be drug induced tired. In 2008, they had me so loaded up, it is a wonder I didn't die--literally. I had a lady at work say "wow, you look as bad as I feel." I guess I am not carrying my stress as well as I had hoped. Hang in there. 

:friends: to all you other ladies. Now that I know what you are all up to, my day is complete : )

afm--It seems my biological hormones are in a real tug of war with the progesterone I am prescribed. I take it about 12 hours apart, but I think my body knows that it is AF time. I feel the cramping getting stronger. All :bfn: so far at 12 DPO. I will have to take next month off because of the new job. Although I will be ensured from the first day of employment (Monday) it can take 2-3 weeks to get everything all squared away. I don't want to fight with it. Maybe next time clomid + donor sperm??? We shall see.

Anyone take progesterone in the 1ww? Just curious how long I should take it. Want to go long enough that if there is a bean there, it can stay, but don't want to needlessly hold AF off. AF is due Friday. I was thinking of stopping Sunday am if still BFN. Any advice?


----------



## froliky2011

Drsquid- :hugs: getting overclemped talk amongst yourselves (Saturday night live skit). I got teary eyed reading your post. Lots of Love to you!!!

Ipen -- So glad I made you smile. We all need more laughter and smiles. I believe it's a great stress relief and helps the healing. 

AFM - Looking for bar stools online with DH. Fun. ;) I'm on phone while he is on computer.


----------



## froliky2011

Ipen --- doctor had me taking progesterone 2dpo till af. Don't give up. I would say 14dpo for positive is a more realistic goal. Stay strong!!!!


----------



## drsquid

froliky- aww thanks.. heh and 14dpiui isnt neccessarily the charm either :growlmad: sorry i also started out meaning to talk about you, and sigh ended up talking about me.. 

ipen- fingers crossed.. 

i havent taken or been offered progesterone. but given that clearly my luteal phase can be longer than 10 days, im not sure i need it. i worry about my ability to get pregnant as ive never tried before this. im generally single, never really had an oopsie etc. i just decided i was gonna think of myself as "different" from people who had trouble ttc cause well, i just hadnt tried and good old type a me was gonna succeed.. many of my friends got pregnant on their first try, and not even iui. im not good at failing. i decided that even though i was clearly a failure at dating and relationships (ive never dated anyone longer than 3 months, and that is usually 1 relationship every 3-4 yrs), that i didnt care, at least i could be a mom.. and i know it is still only 2 tries but i feel like a failure at that too


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> DrS & Dashka  Oh, I hope :af: stays away!:growlmad: FX...
> 
> Asry  WOW  thats totally awesome if they can do it Friday?! :yipee: Thats really fast! Keep us posted
> 
> Purple  when do you get your bloods done?
> 
> HA & Purple  stay chillaxed :smug::coffee: as you can ladies. I think stress :wacko: is probably worse than caffeine, alcohol & cigs, so you two just be cool cats :coolio: (meow)
> 
> Ipen  so glad for the new job  less hours/stress/traveling I hope? :thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi  if you are going nuts over a latino perfume ad, you would love Miami! :drool::bodyb: Love the icon!
> 
> Missy  hope you are doing well, now :flower:
> 
> Butterfly  I hope you are hanging in there. I know it hasnt hit yet, but the anticipation & not knowing if/when/how is very tough.:nope:
> 
> Oh Frolicky  I think the :wine: & :finger: go quite well together! i give you a 10 out of 10 for that one...
> 
> Hi to Never, Carole, Twinkle, Pennyb & all of you wonderful, loving & caring ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, getting ready to go to MIL's - lucky me.:nope: DH is ready to BD every day now that he may have to take a man-test. :haha: But my cycle is a little strange this month. Pulling out all the CM tricks, too - gf juice, pH balancing, EPO & even Robitussin, but nothing showing up yet. Well, I've been officially :ban: from Robitussin by DH, anyway. Apparently it made me :loopy::drunk: last night so it was like I was "on drugs". So? :rofl: (some people have to take all the fun out of everything!)
> 
> I agree w/Dashka  this is the bestestest thread! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with all the above and second LilSluz's comments to everyone. (OK, I know it's totally a lazy thing to do...lay off...I just mc. ;)Click to expand...

Can I jump on this bandwagon too :haha::haha: Great post lilSluz :thumbup:



froliky2011 said:


> One last thought: Sometimes it's difficult for me to feel a lot of sympathy for women who are trying to conceive their #2 or #3 even if it's been a while and they have had a mc or something. I think to myself...Damn, I would be in heaven with ONE baby!!! It's hard for me to feel sympathy and well, empathy is very difficult (hard to imagine having one or two babies and reading these women's comments about how they are suffering TTC etc.). It's just hard to imagine for me. Well, I just wanted to get that off my chest. <3~~~~~

I get what you are saying froliky. I have some amazing and supportive friends on here who already have kids and I know they want another just as much as I want one - but, yeah, just give me one please [-o&lt; :hugs::hugs:

Drsquid, also understand you saying you are jealous of a bfp. I feel so lucky to have had one, even if it has ended how it has. I wish that feeling on everyone who is yet to get one on here :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

froliky2011 said:


> One last thought: Sometimes it's difficult for me to feel a lot of sympathy for women who are trying to conceive their #2 or #3 even if it's been a while and they have had a mc or something. I think to myself...Damn, I would be in heaven with ONE baby!!! It's hard for me to feel sympathy and well, empathy is very difficult (hard to imagine having one or two babies and reading these women's comments about how they are suffering TTC etc.). It's just hard to imagine for me. Well, I just wanted to get that off my chest. <3~~~~~

Froliky I am completely with you on this, whilst I am now blessed to be pregnant it has been a long and extremely difficult journey to get to this point and one that I wish no one had to endure. I feel like I am so lucky to be in the home straights now and I hate it when people moan that it is taking time to get pregnant with their 3rd or 4th, I feel like screaming at them "you are so damn lucky to have what you have, concentrate on what you are blessed with already and remember those that would give anything to be in your position". My in-laws told me on my recent trip home that I have to get a move on now to give them more grandkids now that I have this one "baking" nicely. I did blow my top and tell them that after the struggle and pain that we have been through we do not plan on trying for anymore. I do not wish to get back on the rollercoaster of TTC and all the heartache it brings. I do not post as much as I used to, mainly as I am too exhausted after work but I will always follow you all and give my support wherever I can as I know how much ladies past and present kept me going in my darkest times.

Sending you all love and hugs x x


----------



## Dwrgi

ipen44 said:


> Dash and Drsquid--I am probably right behind you in the AF department. Brace ourselves and ready for the next thing. :dohh:
> 
> Purple and HA--I am calmly excited for you both. I guess this is much like life. When one problem is resolved, there is another right around the corner to BTSOOY (it's my new phrase--beat the #$#% out of you) :grr:
> 
> Dwigi--I know what it is like to be drug induced tired. In 2008, they had me so loaded up, it is a wonder I didn't die--literally. I had a lady at work say "wow, you look as bad as I feel." I guess I am not carrying my stress as well as I had hoped. Hang in there.
> 
> :friends: to all you other ladies. Now that I know what you are all up to, my day is complete : )
> 
> afm--It seems my biological hormones are in a real tug of war with the progesterone I am prescribed. I take it about 12 hours apart, but I think my body knows that it is AF time. I feel the cramping getting stronger. All :bfn: so far at 12 DPO. I will have to take next month off because of the new job. Although I will be ensured from the first day of employment (Monday) it can take 2-3 weeks to get everything all squared away. I don't want to fight with it. Maybe next time clomid + donor sperm??? We shall see.
> 
> Anyone take progesterone in the 1ww? Just curious how long I should take it. Want to go long enough that if there is a bean there, it can stay, but don't want to needlessly hold AF off. AF is due Friday. I was thinking of stopping Sunday am if still BFN. Any advice?

You need progesterone support from CD21-I guess this is when you're likely to implant. Take it until AF starts, I guess? I had a BFN when I was preggers right until about a week after AF was due, so don't gauge the hpt as your most reliable support here. Hope AF stays away! :gun:


----------



## Dwrgi

Last day of norethisterone!!! 


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Sorry, I could not help myself! Can't wait to get started, but dreading it too!

My, I'm jealous of you Flo Rida girls with your fab temperatures. Pea soup in Wales today-looks like a scene from a Victorian novel. Tres depressing! 

It makes me SCREAM when I hear about people trying for their 3rd and 4th; or even those who complain about the strain and hard work of the 1st. Or clusters of girls who sit in staffrooms and let any old Tom, Dick or Harriet stroke their bulging belly, whilst pasting a smug and knocked up look on their face (do I sound bitter? This is what happened yesterday in work-I found it VERY difficult to keep my tongue in my mouth). Grr, the world is full of trials-or as Ipenn said BTSOOYs!

Love to you all-let AF stay away (unless you want her to arrive), and let's bring on more and more :bfp::bfp: girls! Expect a miracle!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

HappyAuntie said:


> .
> 
> Asry, good luck with the u/s today! Roll on Friday! Hey, have you seen the northern lights up there this winter? They just did a story on the news about aurora tourism, people visiting Scandinavia specifically to see them... I would so totally do that... seeing the aurora is on my bucket list! Apparently they were visible here one night in November, and I was out of town and missed it!! :growlmad: There was an earthquake here a few years back (just a little one - big enough to feel but too small to do any damage to anything) and I was out of town for that, too! I miss all the cool stuff! :haha:

Thanks HA :hugs: Hope you are well today :flower:! Well I was being over optimistic about my IUI. U/S showed that I have a 9mm folly on my right and 8mm on left. So NOT having IUI untill next we/thu/friday, depending on my O-test +. Wow, didn't know I was this "late" in this cycle, usually I o on cd15. So now on just growing the little folly :bodyb:
Yes there has been northern lights, you could've seen them here also but I havent been that interested. It's been years though since I saw them last :)
It is pretty amazing though, you feel so small and like is this real?! :wacko:

Dashka - you are so right with checking here on your Friends :cloud9: I feel the same. I am terrible with remembering names and what is happening with who, but I do read all the posts and keeping my fingers crossed for :yellow:

Ipen- when I was using progesterone suppositories I was advised to take (put them in) dpo3-dpo14 if test is neg dpo14 then stop. Hopefully there is a BFP on its way and for DrSquid also -hang in there soon you'll know :dust:

dwirgi - I'm glad you are so happy happydance:)for the last day of Norhtist...whateveritwas :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs: to you all lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## purplelou

so much to catch up with....

Ok here goes -

Dwrgi - yay for the end of norethisterone
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:rain: ( I just wanted to use that one!)
hopefully now onto the start of that supersticky bfp!!


HA - big :hugs: ! I had to laugh at the !I miss all the good things" (Aurora , earthquakes!! :haha: )


Missy - so glad that bandit is is on the mend - bless him! are you doing something nice for the weekend this week??


----------



## purplelou

DrSquid - I read your post and felt so sad for you that you feel so low, I am sending you loads of :hugs: and hope that you are feeling better! you are NOT a failure!! I know it doesn't help but I have a feeling that IUI carries a similar success rate as "normal " intercourse or thereabouts and so most people would need a few goes for it to work, it's nothing you have done/not done :hugs: again

Asry - Oh so the treatment is likely next week, which gives you time to get used to the idea! and for me to warm up limbs for all the crossing I will do for you!! :D

Ipen - I am still rooting for you and hope it's jus a late bfp that you get!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly and Froliky - you are allowed to "jump on the bandwagon" hehe, how are you ladies doing?? I just wanted to send you both some :hugs: which of course Id deliver in person if at all possible! - I am thinking of you both xx


----------



## purplelou

tigerlilly - thank you for asking hun, dad's doing ok, feeling sore at times, he's starting some chemo next week, so I am hoping it doesn't make him feel too unwell. Good news about the lady on the azoo thread!! :hugs:

lilsluz - who knew that Robitussin was such a potent med!? :haha: your DH ready to dtd every night in order to avoid the man tests made me laugh. I honestly think my dh would be really reluctant to do those either!

Ipen - I LOVE LOVE LOVE *BTSOOY* :haha::haha::haha:
It just about sums everything up!! how are you doing anyway??

Dashka - Im still keeping fingers crossed for you!! any news ??


Twinks - are you ok?? you have been a little bit quiet and Im getting withdrawal symptoms!! :hugs:

LadyH - I think everyone has days where they need to stay away and take some time - but the forum draws you back (and then you see how many pages you need to read to catch up :haha: - Ive missed you xx

big loves to carole, heavenly, and any other lurking ladies xxxx :hugs:

nothing new here really, the weather has brightened a bit :D which is very welcome but other than that nothing much to report. I am calm and collected :winkwink:
ogh someone asked about blood tests - in the UK they are not usually done to confirm anything, doctors trust a postive hcg urine. so Ill make an appointment, but Im not in a rush as these's nothing they need to do just yet and Im still getting used to the idea.


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid - You are NOT a failure. My guess is that your BFNs have more to do with the sperm. Some sperm freeze well and others do not. In addition, I am using fresh sperm (washed etc. still) but it's fresh and never been frozen. I would say if you still get a BFN, you may want to try a different donor. Sorry hon!! :hugs: You will succeed. In addition, with relationships not working out. My guess is that you probably refuse to put up with an a__hole (sorry there are a lot out there). Big :hug:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> lils- i even have a miata, except i work today at tomorrow til 7pm. working isnt taking my mind off it. i feel crappy (physically and emotionally). havent been to the gym in 2 weeks which i miss. and did the math and if i dont get af before monday then next cycle is screwed

:sad1: After reading all your posts, you may need to step out of work (lunch?) today, get in that miata, top down & full-blast some tunes in that 75 degree weather :hugs:

FX!!!!:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> DrS & Dashka  Oh, I hope :af: stays away!:growlmad: FX...
> 
> Asry  WOW  thats totally awesome if they can do it Friday?! :yipee: Thats really fast! Keep us posted
> 
> Purple  when do you get your bloods done?
> 
> HA & Purple  stay chillaxed :smug::coffee: as you can ladies. I think stress :wacko: is probably worse than caffeine, alcohol & cigs, so you two just be cool cats :coolio: (meow)
> 
> Ipen  so glad for the new job  less hours/stress/traveling I hope? :thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi  if you are going nuts over a latino perfume ad, you would love Miami! :drool::bodyb: Love the icon!
> 
> Missy  hope you are doing well, now :flower:
> 
> Butterfly  I hope you are hanging in there. I know it hasnt hit yet, but the anticipation & not knowing if/when/how is very tough.:nope:
> 
> Oh Frolicky  I think the :wine: & :finger: go quite well together! i give you a 10 out of 10 for that one...
> 
> Hi to Never, Carole, Twinkle, Pennyb & all of you wonderful, loving & caring ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, getting ready to go to MIL's - lucky me.:nope: DH is ready to BD every day now that he may have to take a man-test. :haha: But my cycle is a little strange this month. Pulling out all the CM tricks, too - gf juice, pH balancing, EPO & even Robitussin, but nothing showing up yet. Well, I've been officially :ban: from Robitussin by DH, anyway. Apparently it made me :loopy::drunk: last night so it was like I was "on drugs". So? :rofl: (some people have to take all the fun out of everything!)
> 
> I agree w/Dashka  this is the bestestest thread! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with all the above and second LilSluz's comments to everyone. (OK, I know it's totally a lazy thing to do...lay off...I just mc. ;)
> 
> LilSluz - I am in northern PBC. I need to try and be a little private though because I am a little paranoid someone might recognize my story and details found out which I guess I don't want to get around too much. The weather has been nice. I usually do yoga and exercise but the last three nights all I want to do is have a glass of wine and take a bath. Tonight I took a bath and was shaving my legs and looking at my body and thinking about Tella's quote "If you don't believe in miracles, perhaps you have forgotten that you are one." We are all miracles. Our bodies, the way they move and how complex they are. I was thinking about how lucky my mother was to carry me to full term and that I have lived this long and have a good life. What more can a parent ask for? Truly a blessing! I hope I get a blessing like that. :hugs: to everyone!!! I love you guys!! OK, group :hug: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm totally on board w/the privacy thing. Just nice to know someone is in my general area going thru similar things. :thumbup: (not that I'm glad you're here, but you know what I mean...)

Girl, going thru mc is so physically & emotionally taxing - you have your :wine: & :shower: & whatever else makes you feel good right now.:hugs:

You are right - we are all living miracles & miracles happen every single day in lots of different ways! :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Ipen, Dash & Drsquid - Hang in there!!!! I hope you get a :bfp: It will happen. 

Purple - Glad to hear you are relaxed and pops is hanging in there. Hopefully your pregnancy will help him and he'll recover and see his grandchild. 

HA - Still holding my breath and sending sticky vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(I so want this to stick for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Dwrigi - I hope you have great results & glad you are happy about moving forward. I know it's exciting but nerve wreaking too. Think positive. :hugs: p.s. I am sending you sunshine vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Carol - Thanks for your support. It's nice to have that from someone who has experienced the challenges of TTC (especially LTTC) and is now reaping the benefits of the hard work. Although I have not been TTC as long as some, the steps it took to get me to where I am took 3+ years. 

Arsyellah - I hope you're cooking some quality eggs and have excellent results. I am hoping to do IUI the week after you (around March 6th or so). I have my scan on March 1st. Exciting! I also hope your DH has a great sample!! Two eggs is great too! 

AFM - I got my first negative pregnancy test this morning so I am looking to the future and once again on the "counting" journey. :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Last day of norethisterone!!!
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Sorry, I could not help myself! Can't wait to get started, but dreading it too!
> 
> My, I'm jealous of you Flo Rida girls with your fab temperatures. Pea soup in Wales today-looks like a scene from a Victorian novel. Tres depressing!
> 
> It makes me SCREAM when I hear about people trying for their 3rd and 4th; or even those who complain about the strain and hard work of the 1st. Or clusters of girls who sit in staffrooms and let any old Tom, Dick or Harriet stroke their bulging belly, whilst pasting a smug and knocked up look on their face (do I sound bitter? This is what happened yesterday in work-I found it VERY difficult to keep my tongue in my mouth). Grr, the world is full of trials-or as Ipenn said BTSOOYs!
> 
> Love to you all-let AF stay away (unless you want her to arrive), and let's bring on more and more :bfp::bfp: girls! Expect a miracle!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

YAY! So happy for you!!!! Hopefully you will start feeling better soon w/o that nore-stuff in your system :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

frolicky, Im happy for you that you got that bfn! its such a relief isn't it! and yes, my not so secret hope is that my dad is around to meet his grandchild.


----------



## LilSluz

Purple, that is so heart-wrenching, it brings a tear to my eyes! :sad1: 

Prayers, good vibes & FX's to you, your bean & your dad!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

ipen44 said:


> afm--It seems my biological hormones are in a real tug of war with the progesterone I am prescribed. I take it about 12 hours apart, but I think my body knows that it is AF time. I feel the cramping getting stronger. All :bfn: so far at 12 DPO. I will have to take next month off because of the new job. Although I will be ensured from the first day of employment (Monday) it can take 2-3 weeks to get everything all squared away. I don't want to fight with it. Maybe next time clomid + donor sperm??? We shall see.
> 
> Anyone take progesterone in the 1ww? Just curious how long I should take it. Want to go long enough that if there is a bean there, it can stay, but don't want to needlessly hold AF off. AF is due Friday. I was thinking of stopping Sunday am if still BFN. Any advice?

When my RE prescribed progesterone, he said to count the day of the first positive OPK as 0 dpo, the next day is 1 dpo, etc. Start progesterone on 3dpo, test on 14dpo and stop then if it's a BFN. Taking it any longer will delay AF (although mine never held off until 14dpo - I usually started spotting around 12dpo and would test and stop on 13dpo). If you start the progesterone too early, before ovulation, it could prevent ovulation. Hope that helps. 

DrS, I'm sorry you're feeling down. TTC presents a million opportunities a day to feel like a failure, but remember that you are not. :hugs: IUI without superovulation (using clomid/femara/injectables) provides roughly the same success rate as a fertile couple ttc naturally, so even with IUI you have to expect that it just might take several attempts. Even with superovulation, it's still only like a 20-25% chance each time. Cut yourself some slack! You are NOT a failure just because you are ttc as a single woman and feeling frustrated! :hugs: We all have different reasons for waiting until this point in our lives to ttc, and none of it matters in the long run - what matters is knowing what you want, and doing what you can to make it happen. You are doing that, and you are not a failure.

Dwrgi, hooray for no more man drugs!!!!

Asry, sorry it won't be Friday - the waiting is really frustrating.

Froliky, so glad it's officially physically over. :hugs:

I know there were some other things I wanted to say, but I'm too distracted atm... we got good news today! My beta MORE than doubled! It went from 41 to 113!! So now I get to be pregnant for two more days. :thumbup: My next beta is on Saturday, and really it's for my own reassurance now - dr is pleased and doesn't need any more until we do a scan at 6 weeks, but he is fully on board with doing as many betas as I need to feel comfortable. Have I told you lately how much I love my clinic staff?! :cloud9:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - hope you are all well!!! you are ALL SOOOOOOO AWESOME!!! This thread is the best thing since sliced bread.

So much to read and catch up on ...work has been so busy and it's the only time I have to get on here ....hee hee...

I'm terrible with names/remembering where people are at but here goes:

Purple - I am praying every day that your bean continues to grow and grow and that you Dad gets stronger and stronger.... Hugs!!!

Dwrgi - you are wonderful.... thanks for being you! So glad you are done with the nore-stuff.... Hope you feel better quick!

Lilsluz - you make me laugh so hard girl! I love the Robitussin story and glad to hear DH is gung-ho for BD'ing more .... hee hee .... Hope this is your month!

Asry - I hope those eggs are getting plumped up for the big week next week! Good luck!

Frolickly - so glad you are feeling better and glad you can move ahead now... You have a amazing talent with that beautiful quilt! It brings me good hibbie-jibbies whenever I see it.

Missy - hope you're doing okay? Miss you on here! Big hugs!

Dr.S - I so sorry that you are feeling so down.... We all go through that 'failure' thinking once in a while... You are NOT one.... Just the fact that you want to bring a child into this world makes you are wonderful person. Hang in there... hopefully it's just too early for BFP to show...

Ipen - you are so funny girl!! Hang in there too....Keeping fingers crossed for you - hope it's too early to tell!

Butterfly, Carole, Never, Twinks and anyone else I missed (so sorry!).... Big hugs!!!

Hope you are all well!

AFM - I need advice!!! Today is 14DPO and still no red AF.... It's been 31 hrs since I noticed the brown/pink when I wipe and nothing still on pad.... More when I wipe before I pee (TMI)...and less afterward... but watery like -.... I did another cheapie strip test this morning and BFN.... but I don't know what is going on.... This has never happened before. Last month was the first time I spotted for over a day (but it looked different and there was something on the pad that time).... I am reading too much into this -the time is going slowly!!!
If it's AF I want to know cause I have to get a few ultrasounds done (just annual checkup that doctor wanted -routine) and they have to be done after period --- My appointment is Tuesday... Now I'm not sure I'll be done AF by then.

Still have on and off cramping -but nothing major... Don't know what's going on - this is not like me.

Any ideas????


----------



## dashka

HA - sorry I missed you - So glad about your news!!! awesome.... double on...double on.... AWESOME!!!

I also forgot to mention in my post that I'm using natural progesterone cream - but don't think that would be causing my AF to stay away - it never has before in the last year...
Guess I'll have to wait it out.....


----------



## purplelou

HA- woohoo!!!!! Ive just got to do this ....
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:



I would love to know why that bunny is shaking his stuff!:haha:​


----------



## purplelou

dashka - that sounds quite baffling! Hopefully someone will be able to help (someone clever that is!) :amartass:

although now Ive noticed you have a ticker marked CD1 - so maybe it's all sorted now??


----------



## froliky2011

HA - Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :dance: STAY STUCK BEANY!! WE ALL LOVE YOU!!!

Dashka - You CD1???? If so, :hugs: :cry:

AFM - Preparing for IUI #3. Acupuncture on Monday and scan on Thursday!! Lets cook a good EGG!!! 

:sleep: nite nite :friends:


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know why that bunny is shaking his stuff!:haha:

Maybe he's listening to Marvin Gaye? 
:rofl:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - hope you're having a good night.... Thanks for your notes - my ticker automatically went to CD1 today because I didn't reset it when I was late..... but it knew because.......

...... the dreaded AF arrived tonight!!!! In full force around 3:30pm today... I am actually not too down about it.... I was getting worried something weird was happening... My ND assures me that it's a good thing that my cycles are getting longer - My luteal phase went from 12 days to 13 days the past 2 cycles.... It was just the weird spotting for 1.5 days and it looked so different that caught me off guard. She sees it as all positive, and that my hormones are adjusting for the better.

This is another opportunity for my body to get even stronger to carry a baby.... I am trying to see the positive in this... I know it's going to happen when it's right. "Expect a miracle" right Dwrgi!
Looking forward to getting this one over with and have a good feeling about next month!!

Good luck to all of you and thanks for your wishes.....
Hope you are feeling ok and BIG HUGS to you all.....
Good night!


----------



## purplelou

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know why that bunny is shaking his stuff!:haha:
> 
> Maybe he's listening to Marvin Gaye?
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:






although .....if you sing "sexual healing" in your head....the bunny seems to be keeping time :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky - IUI #3 - 3rd times the charm!! :thumbup:

and Dashka - so soory about the witch but I like your style! and if you LT phase is better - that's great! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - Just wanted to send a quick note to you. I've also heard that the longer LP is better as the 12day LP is the shortest/borderline that you want it to be. So, it sounds to me like that progesterone cream is working & you are getting a longer LP  yay!!!!! :happydance:

But, I know exactly how you feel about AF - I was at 17DPO when she came last month (?) so I was just glad she arrived. You hate her, but if there's not going to be a preg, you want her back again asap. So, I guess I wanted to say "sorry about AF" & "happy you got AF" all at the same time!? :wacko:

I'm glad that you are thinking like you do. I think the same way - bummed for a moment, but then excited that I am going to be SO MUCH STRONGER & HEALTHIER :thumbup: next month b/c I have more things to do & try! Each month, you get a little healthier, a little more balanced & add just a few more things on the need-to-do/try list & learn a little more than you learned last month. Worse comes to worst, you might get a BFN, but you have gained so much - you're healthier, more balanced, stronger & more educated. :winkwink::flower:

Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way!

Happy Friday to all the beautiful, wonderful BNB ladies! :happydance::hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - Where are you at? What is your status? 

Dashka - Sorry about :witch: but yes, it's better to be able to move forward a.s.a.p. :hugs: I am only a day ahead of you...CD1 and have scan on Thursday to see if I am cooking an egg. Keep us posted. Looks like we may be in the TWW together. :dust: :dust:


----------



## winnki

Hi ladies,
I'm new to this forum. Im just turned 40 and we have been trying to conceive No1 since October 2011. We got pg first month trying with no planning just a guess at o etc. I mc at 7 weeks or so and since then have not had any bfps at all. I had been gettig down about this as the only way i coped after mc was by thinking we would be be pg again. But no. Used OPK this month and still no bfp but im not sure if i o'd at all, as very little ewcm and two surges on different days on test sticks. So I'm thinking it was just one of those months that you dont o!! 
Onwards and upwards though- im looking to increase my arsenal of aids!! LOL- i take pregnacare and omega 3 and use opk's but thinking i may take grapefruit juice and soy etc this time ? any advice ladies?? DH takes multi vit and omega 3 too.


----------



## twinkle1975

Just wanted to thank you ladies for the idea that every new cycle is another opportunity to get youself healthy - I really needed some PMA and I'm now going to focus on taking all my vitamins and eating lots of fruit & veggies!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Winnki - sorry for your loss - the ladies here are very wise, supportive and give great advice!


----------



## froliky2011

Winnki - Sorry for your loss. Welcome. Looks like you have a good plan. Someone posted on a other forum about some tea. Not sure. I do the grapefruit juice and prenatals a must for me too and iron supplements ( I am anemic though). I just mc too. I think a good work up from your doctor (blood test for hormone levels re: pregnancy..progesterone, estrogen etc.), semen analysis, and possibly seeing doctor to just make sure everything is in good working condition. Good Luck!!! It took my attorney one year to get pregnant and my cousin 2 years. It just takes time sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> DrS & Dashka  Oh, I hope :af: stays away!:growlmad: FX...
> 
> Asry  WOW  thats totally awesome if they can do it Friday?! :yipee: Thats really fast! Keep us posted
> 
> Purple  when do you get your bloods done?
> 
> HA & Purple  stay chillaxed :smug::coffee: as you can ladies. I think stress :wacko: is probably worse than caffeine, alcohol & cigs, so you two just be cool cats :coolio: (meow)
> 
> Ipen  so glad for the new job  less hours/stress/traveling I hope? :thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi  if you are going nuts over a latino perfume ad, you would love Miami! :drool::bodyb: Love the icon!
> 
> Missy  hope you are doing well, now :flower:
> 
> Butterfly  I hope you are hanging in there. I know it hasnt hit yet, but the anticipation & not knowing if/when/how is very tough.:nope:
> 
> Oh Frolicky  I think the :wine: & :finger: go quite well together! i give you a 10 out of 10 for that one...
> 
> Hi to Never, Carole, Twinkle, Pennyb & all of you wonderful, loving & caring ladies! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, getting ready to go to MIL's - lucky me.:nope: DH is ready to BD every day now that he may have to take a man-test. :haha: But my cycle is a little strange this month. Pulling out all the CM tricks, too - gf juice, pH balancing, EPO & even Robitussin, but nothing showing up yet. Well, I've been officially :ban: from Robitussin by DH, anyway. Apparently it made me :loopy::drunk: last night so it was like I was "on drugs". So? :rofl: (some people have to take all the fun out of everything!)
> 
> I agree w/Dashka  this is the bestestest thread! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with all the above and second LilSluz's comments to everyone. (OK, I know it's totally a lazy thing to do...lay off...I just mc. ;)
> 
> LilSluz - I am in northern PBC. I need to try and be a little private though because I am a little paranoid someone might recognize my story and details found out which I guess I don't want to get around too much. The weather has been nice. I usually do yoga and exercise but the last three nights all I want to do is have a glass of wine and take a bath. Tonight I took a bath and was shaving my legs and looking at my body and thinking about Tella's quote "If you don't believe in miracles, perhaps you have forgotten that you are one." We are all miracles. Our bodies, the way they move and how complex they are. I was thinking about how lucky my mother was to carry me to full term and that I have lived this long and have a good life. What more can a parent ask for? Truly a blessing! I hope I get a blessing like that. :hugs: to everyone!!! I love you guys!! OK, group :hug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally on board w/the privacy thing. Just nice to know someone is in my general area going thru similar things. :thumbup: (not that I'm glad you're here, but you know what I mean...)
> 
> Girl, going thru mc is so physically & emotionally taxing - you have your :wine: & :shower: & whatever else makes you feel good right now.:hugs:
> 
> You are right - we are all living miracles & miracles happen every single day in lots of different ways! :flower:Click to expand...

Somehow I just saw this post for the first time!! :hugs: Thanks!!!! :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Winnki and welcome to the thread :flower: 
I am so sorry about your loss! I think one thing to bear to mind is that your body has shown you CAN get pregnant and that should be a little reassurring maybe. I had a MC in August and Ive just had a bfp this month, so sometimes it can take a little while.
the ladies here are fab though and you'll get loads of support
I wondered if you are taking basal body temps?? if you are unsure about ovulation....I started doing it cos my cycle were a bit irregular and I think's it definitely helped - you can loads of information about (free) at fertilityfriend.com


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're having a good night.... Thanks for your notes - my ticker automatically went to CD1 today because I didn't reset it when I was late..... but it knew because.......
> 
> ...... the dreaded AF arrived tonight!!!! In full force around 3:30pm today... I am actually not too down about it.... I was getting worried something weird was happening... My ND assures me that it's a good thing that my cycles are getting longer - My luteal phase went from 12 days to 13 days the past 2 cycles.... It was just the weird spotting for 1.5 days and it looked so different that caught me off guard. She sees it as all positive, and that my hormones are adjusting for the better.
> 
> This is another opportunity for my body to get even stronger to carry a baby.... I am trying to see the positive in this... I know it's going to happen when it's right. "Expect a miracle" right Dwrgi!
> Looking forward to getting this one over with and have a good feeling about next month!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you and thanks for your wishes.....
> Hope you are feeling ok and BIG HUGS to you all.....
> Good night!




winnki said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to this forum. Im just turned 40 and we have been trying to conceive No1 since October 2011. We got pg first month trying with no planning just a guess at o etc. I mc at 7 weeks or so and since then have not had any bfps at all. I had been gettig down about this as the only way i coped after mc was by thinking we would be be pg again. But no. Used OPK this month and still no bfp but im not sure if i o'd at all, as very little ewcm and two surges on different days on test sticks. So I'm thinking it was just one of those months that you dont o!!
> Onwards and upwards though- im looking to increase my arsenal of aids!! LOL- i take pregnacare and omega 3 and use opk's but thinking i may take grapefruit juice and soy etc this time ? any advice ladies?? DH takes multi vit and omega 3 too.

Welcome Winnki! I too got BFP 1st month - barely even started trying, then lost it at 7 wks. I thought, thats OK, this was really easy. That was over a year ago. But, I can't say I was even as far into as you are - waited 11 mos before doing temps/charting, so took it slow (so don't think its going to take you that long).

But, I've learned so much on this forum & the ladies are wonderful, so hopefully you can start temping/charting to figure out your ov cycle, get tests &/or figure out whats going on otherwise. A few of us do the gf juice, Omega-3's, Evening Primrose Oil & some of us do acupuncture. There's more, but perhaps the other ladies can assist (I'm still learning things here).

G/L to you!:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Whoa! How did that happen? Somehow I got Dashka's quote in there???? Sorry - ignore that 1st quote! (weird)


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz - Where are you at? What is your status?
> 
> Dashka - Sorry about :witch: but yes, it's better to be able to move forward a.s.a.p. :hugs: I am only a day ahead of you...CD1 and have scan on Thursday to see if I am cooking an egg. Keep us posted. Looks like we may be in the TWW together. :dust: :dust:

Good question - I have no idea. :haha: 

I'm CD15, no +OPK (doing twice day for last 2 days & will cont until +), but EWCM + temps already dropped dramatically & then rose back up. Last month ov on CD18 & the month before CD28 (but that was after HSG). But, having allergy/sinus issues & nausea, so may have a touch of something affecting my temps. So, I guess where I am right now is a state of confusion - an all-too-familiar place for me! :winkwink:

I'm going to just keep doing my fertile window thing for another few days & we'll see - I'll keep you updated :thumbup:. I am really, really hoping to get my "special 24-hour pee-pee hormone tests" back (finally) from my naturopath today at my acup session. Fx... :confused::shrug: TBC...

You doing OK today? :flower:


----------



## drsquid

woke up with a headache and queasy. still neg hpt (though i may not have left it long enough, i was running late, it may have been less than 5 min). still crampy day 16piui. at 9 i think ill call the doc and ask for a beta.


----------



## dashka

drsquid said:


> woke up with a headache and queasy. still neg hpt (though i may not have left it long enough, i was running late, it may have been less than 5 min). still crampy day 16piui. at 9 i think ill call the doc and ask for a beta.

Oh good luck!!! Fingers crossed for you!:flower:


----------



## dashka

winnki said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to this forum. Im just turned 40 and we have been trying to conceive No1 since October 2011. We got pg first month trying with no planning just a guess at o etc. I mc at 7 weeks or so and since then have not had any bfps at all. I had been gettig down about this as the only way i coped after mc was by thinking we would be be pg again. But no. Used OPK this month and still no bfp but im not sure if i o'd at all, as very little ewcm and two surges on different days on test sticks. So I'm thinking it was just one of those months that you dont o!!
> Onwards and upwards though- im looking to increase my arsenal of aids!! LOL- i take pregnacare and omega 3 and use opk's but thinking i may take grapefruit juice and soy etc this time ? any advice ladies?? DH takes multi vit and omega 3 too.

HI Winnki.... welcome!!! so sorry about your loss.... this is a great place -you'll be addicted to it before you know it...
Soy is very controversial - my ND told me it's actually not great for fertility (depending on what your hormones are like)... I don't eat it as much anymore.
Good luck and hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## drsquid

beta drawn. ill know the afternoon. if it is neg... i better start bleeding before monday or next cycle is screwed


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Dashka - Just wanted to send a quick note to you. I've also heard that the longer LP is better as the 12day LP is the shortest/borderline that you want it to be. So, it sounds to me like that progesterone cream is working & you are getting a longer LP  yay!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> But, I know exactly how you feel about AF - I was at 17DPO when she came last month (?) so I was just glad she arrived. You hate her, but if there's not going to be a preg, you want her back again asap. So, I guess I wanted to say "sorry about AF" & "happy you got AF" all at the same time!? :wacko:
> 
> I'm glad that you are thinking like you do. I think the same way - bummed for a moment, but then excited that I am going to be SO MUCH STRONGER & HEALTHIER :thumbup: next month b/c I have more things to do & try! Each month, you get a little healthier, a little more balanced & add just a few more things on the need-to-do/try list & learn a little more than you learned last month. Worse comes to worst, you might get a BFN, but you have gained so much - you're healthier, more balanced, stronger & more educated. :winkwink::flower:
> 
> Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to all the beautiful, wonderful BNB ladies! :happydance::hugs::thumbup::flower:


Absolutely Lilsluz!!! you go girl!!!:winkwink::thumbup:
thanks ... yes a longer LP is better for sure... I don't think it's the natural progesterone though as I started using the cream over a uear ago. Perhaps it's the spleen tonic tea I'm having and the yoga and positive thinking.... hmmmmmm.....Now if I could just ovulate later that would be even better too. I usually see the opk surge on Day 11 and ov. Day 12.

A new month - another chance!!!

Frolicky - hope you are well... yes we are very close - I'm actually Day 2 today -My ND (who specializes in fertility) said if your RED flow arrives before 4pm that you should count that as Day 1.... If it arrives after that you should count next day as Day 1. 

For those who may be interested -there is a GREAT BOOK called "the Whole Person Fertility Program" by Niravi Payne.... I read it 8 years ago and just recently picked it up again to read.... It's all about working through why pregnancy isn't happening for you (emotional issues, beliefs , plus experiences that you may not even remember from your childhood and even working through M/C etc... I would recommend it !

Hope you ladies are having a great day and have an awesome weekend!!


----------



## purplelou

good luck Drsquid!!! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep good luck Dr Squid x


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovely Ladies, trying to catch up quick, did not BnB yesterday as took Mum & Dad to see Buddy Holly and the Cricketers locally. Mum loved it and was shouting "we love you BUDDY" which was a bit embarrassing as we were sat in the front row (she does know he died in the 50's really I hope :wacko:)! My hormones must be readying for O as I fancied Buddy quite a bit!!! :haha::blush:

So I had a quick read to try and catch up and would love to name check you all but am off to the cinema to see Lady in Black shortly (look at me trying to sound like a social Butterfly)! :winkwink:

I slipped and ate a HUGE Scone with lashings of Jam and Clotted Cream so thick you could see my teeth marks in it! :shhh: I felt so guilty after I almost went and sat on reception next to the Defibrilator as I was convinced I would suffer an instant heart attack.....god it was GOOOOD though! :thumbup:

Have a great weekend all welcome Winnki :hugs: I will post properly tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lady H - I want to spend the weekend with you - Clotted Cream & The Lady in Black sounds fab!


----------



## Lady H

twinkle1975 said:


> Lady H - I want to spend the weekend with you - Clotted Cream & The Lady in Black sounds fab!


Lol c'mon down! Girlie night in at my Besties tomorrow, too much red wine Chilli Con Carne and chick flicks ( usually Footloose, Siding Doors, SATC, Ghost etc etc till you fall asleep or pass out)! Not good for health but sod it!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMG Lady H, sounds fabulous!

FX'd DrS!! 

Winnki, I'm glad you found us.


----------



## purplelou

LadyH - that sounds like a fab night planned!! enjoy and yummy scones!!! 

How has everyone's Friday been? I've been rushed off my feet today!! so I need to catch up properly!

HA - I am stalking your journal and loving your relaxed attitude!

Twinkle - how are you lovely?? anything nice planned for the weekend??

Dwrgi - How are you feeling now that Noresthisterone is finished?? better I hope!

Lilsluz and Dashka - that's a good way to look at the dreaded AF , that it's a new opportunity and another chance to improve your health etc! I like that!


----------



## purplelou

frolicky - I have to ask, how did you learn to make quilts?? I would love to have a go,but I wouldn't know where to start! the one in your signature is georgeous!!

Missy - how are you hun?? are you doing nice things at the weekend? is your little SS still with you, and how is Bandit today? (that is a LOT of questions - sorry!)

big :hugs: to Carole and Tigerlilly and everyone else Im forgetting - Ill realise in a bit who Ive forgotten - and panic!! :wacko:


AFM - what a day, Ive not had a second today to think!! although the bathroom break I allowed myself did let me notice how spotty I am!! so that's nice :haha: I am looking forwards to the weekend :sleep:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh and, I said before, we got netflix :thumbup: but we have been sucked into watching "Twin Peaks" both of us missed it first time around....OMG - I am completely lost, it's so weird!!! does anyone remember it??


----------



## twinkle1975

No - I missed it last time too - really want to see it! 

How are you finding Netflix?


----------



## drsquid

so glad i got a beta (dont have the results yet).. on a rather erm, deep exam i found a single bit of blood.. nothing since. wonder if i scratched myself. my period usually comes all at once without spotting.. gonna make myself crazy.


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Ohh and, I said before, we got netflix :thumbup: but we have been sucked into watching "Twin Peaks" both of us missed it first time around....OMG - I am completely lost, it's so weird!!! does anyone remember it??

It is completely weird, and it gets weirder as the series goes on. I know I liked it at the time, but when I've caught it on tv now and then since, I'm guessing my reasons for liking it had more to do with Kyle MacLachlan than with the plot! :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sigh - bored & a bit lonely today - worked at home all day planning Sunday's service (it's not going well!) and now DH has taken his nephew to the cinema - think I'm going to go and have a nice hot bath while I can!


----------



## purplelou

twinks - that sounds lovely. We are quite liking netflix, there's lots on it, more than lovefilm to be honest, I think you can have free trial for a month to try it out :thumbup:

HA - I can see the appeal :haha:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies:

I've finally caught up with the thread! I've been traveling for the past month plus work has been overwhelming so I didn't know my head from my *ss, seems like in January/February. I'm hoping now to settle into some normalcy.

I am over the moon ecstatic for HA (one of the old timers with me). and Purple. So, so happy! I pray earnestly for healthy stickies. (I need praying smilies). 

I am devastated for Butterfly (hugs) and Froliky. I am so sorry. It's our worst fears realized, and I hate that it happened. :sadangel: :cry:

Hugs to my girls Dwrgi, Twinkle, MissyT. A "hi" to all the new folks who've joined the forum since I was last on. I hope your stay here is short. 

Nothing much over here, just trying to stay faithful that things are going the way they should, and dealing with pretty minor issues, all things considered.


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - :hugs: I hope you get some answers to ease the unknown!! Hopefully you have good pee pee results and a relaxing acupuncture session too.

Drsquid - Oh, you have me at the edge of my seat!!! I think you're PUPO!!! Just a hunch.

Dashka - That book sounds really interesting. I will check it out. Thanks. I LOVE to read!! It looks like we are both on the same day! CD2... Cheers to cooking good eggs!!

LadyH - Glad to hear you are enjoying life and your parents. :) Oh, and I can't forget...glad you enjoyed Buddy Holly too. ;) Lol!! 

Purple - My stepmom taught me. She has been making them for years and I have some her mother made for me. It's actually not that difficult if you can use a sewing machine. There are quilting clubs all over the world too to join. Thanks for the compliments. It was very fun making it.

Twinkle - I hope you have good HSG results!! 

HA - So glad the beany is loving your uterus! Keep that uterus happy! :)

Sorry if I missed anyone! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Nikki!!! Congratulations!!!!! 10 weeks, that's great!!!! :)


----------



## drsquid

frolicky- sorry =( neg beta.


----------



## froliky2011

Drsquid - So sorry!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :( :cry:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh DrS, I am so sorry - I was really hoping this was it for you! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ipen44

Happy Friday Ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ah--Done with the old job and travel for the new one on Sunday. I am beginning to feel extreme relief. 
:bfn:
We have had a very mixed week. Glad there are some bright spots for us. My 14 DPO test was :bfn:. I stopped progesterone this morning and my temp went from 98.8 to 97.3. I fully expect full on AF by morning. I did have some odd spotting yesterday around lunch. I thought--here it comes. I don't spot much just notice it about 2 hours before AF. I got all prepared, but nothing ever happened and no cramps. Still none today. Just wait the progesterone out. My DH just went out and bought chilled moscato and reeses ice cream! He is taking good care of me in my time of need.

A question for everyone. Does anyone feel they are losing their desire to :sex:??? I feel almost angry when I have to do it. I feel like if IT will not do what it is supposed to for me, why should DH get anything from it either??? I know this sounds irrational and it is new for me--hey I like BD as well as the next girl. Anyone else?


----------



## HappyAuntie

ipen44 said:


> A question for everyone. Does anyone feel they are losing their desire to :sex:??? I feel almost angry when I have to do it. I feel like if IT will not do what it is supposed to for me, why should DH get anything from it either??? I know this sounds irrational and it is new for me--hey I like BD as well as the next girl. Anyone else?

Oh good Lord yes. Before we started IUIs, our sex life was in the pits. We'd been ttc so long and with so many hurdles that it got to where we only ever had sex around ovulation, and DH developed performance anxiety. It had become a chore for both of us. IUI changed all that, because all of a sudden we didn't have to rely on sex to make a baby anymore. Overnight my sex drive returned and DH's ED went away. It sucks, and EVERYONE goes through it if you're ttc long enough. 

Sorry, I guess that's not a very encouraging message for you! But yes, it's completely normal.


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> No - I missed it last time too - really want to see it!
> 
> How are you finding Netflix?

OMG, as an experienced & highly addicted Netflixer, I have to recommend at least 2 shows: (1) Battlestar Galactica (newest ones) & (2) Stargate - all of them (be prepared - theres like 10-12 seasons altogether it was so good). OK, 1 more - Torchwood & thats a UK one :winkwink: 

Twin Peaks is in my Inbox, tho. If its weird I think Im prob gonna love it - thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMG I am a HUGE fracking BSG fan!!!!! :happydance: I LOVE that show!! It was must-see tv for DH and me!!


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> A question for everyone. Does anyone feel they are losing their desire to :sex:??? I feel almost angry when I have to do it. I feel like if IT will not do what it is supposed to for me, why should DH get anything from it either??? I know this sounds irrational and it is new for me--hey I like BD as well as the next girl. Anyone else?
> 
> Oh good Lord yes. Before we started IUIs, our sex life was in the pits. We'd been ttc so long and with so many hurdles that it got to where we only ever had sex around ovulation, and DH developed performance anxiety. It had become a chore for both of us. IUI changed all that, because all of a sudden we didn't have to rely on sex to make a baby anymore. Overnight my sex drive returned and DH's ED went away. It sucks, and EVERYONE goes through it if you're ttc long enough.
> 
> Sorry, I guess that's not a very encouraging message for you! But yes, it's completely normal.Click to expand...

I'm going to ditto HA's post (other than IUI part). We do it like 2 weeks out of every month - other than that I want nothing to do w/it! Im too tired, you know? And my DH got same thing last yr - only 42 & psychological ED kicked in - as soon as I started talking about makin babies, of course! Since then, its been on & off. Dont worry - you are totally normal!!!:winkwink:


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> OMG I am a HUGE fracking BSG fan!!!!! :happydance: I LOVE that show!! It was must-see tv for DH and me!!

OMG, I cant stand watching the same thing twice, but I am seriously considering watching that entire series again! Did you see caprica too? 

If you haven't done Stargate yet, you are in for a treat on that one, too!:thumbup:

Frackin A'! :haha:


----------



## Asryellah

Ipen - yes I totally agree with you on not feeling like :sex: before, but have to say that now (like HA said) this cycle when we are doing IUI its great to have sex "like the old times" when you feel like it :thumbup: I did use to stress about testing and if opk was pos was like I GOT TO get laid now!! And was pissed off if he was too tired etc.

HA - things are really looking good for you, I am so thrilled for you :hugs:
LadyH - your plans sound wonderful !! :pizza::wine: And I totally love Sliding doors, it is a movie you can watch over and over again :blush:

purple - I had to buy Twin Peaks dvd box a year ago, somehow I was feeling nostalgic when I saw it, I used to LOVE the series in junior high and was almost obsessed :laugh2: wanted to look like" Audrey Horne" and was in love with that James guy :laugh2: oh my oh my...but it did get too weird at some point that I was scared to watch it. Anyhow I still get chills from hearing the tune..just brings me back memories :) Now when I'm old and wise haha:) I'm obsessed with Vampire diaries..yumyum those hot vampires....

ok time for me to stop drooling! I hope everyone is ok (where are you Missy? :hugs:) and having an awesome relaxing weekend!!!!!!! :sleep: And all ladies that got BFN now lets make this starting cycle be the ONE :cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

eh, i have sex once a year or so if im lucky.. im jealous of you all with partners


----------



## LilSluz

Asryellah said:


> Ipen - yes I totally agree with you on not feeling like :sex: before, but have to say that now (like HA said) this cycle when we are doing IUI its great to have sex "like the old times" when you feel like it :thumbup: I did use to stress about testing and if opk was pos was like I GOT TO get laid now!! And was pissed off if he was too tired etc.
> 
> HA - things are really looking good for you, I am so thrilled for you :hugs:
> LadyH - your plans sound wonderful !! :pizza::wine: And I totally love Sliding doors, it is a movie you can watch over and over again :blush:
> 
> purple - I had to buy Twin Peaks dvd box a year ago, somehow I was feeling nostalgic when I saw it, I used to LOVE the series in junior high and was almost obsessed :laugh2: wanted to look like" Audrey Horne" and was in love with that James guy :laugh2: oh my oh my...but it did get too weird at some point that I was scared to watch it. Anyhow I still get chills from hearing the tune..just brings me back memories :) Now when I'm old and wise haha:) I'm obsessed with Vampire diaries..yumyum those hot vampires....
> 
> ok time for me to stop drooling! I hope everyone is ok (where are you Missy? :hugs:) and having an awesome relaxing weekend!!!!!!! :sleep: And all ladies that got BFN now lets make this starting cycle be the ONE :cloud9:

LOOOOVVVEEE Vampire Diaries too! That &, of course, True Blood...:winkwink::drool:

I'm glad you get to relax this cycle w/o the forced :sex:! :thumbup: I so, so hope it goes well for you next week! I'm sure you are getting excited/nervous FX :hugs: Just keep us updated...


----------



## Butterfly67

drsquid said:


> eh, i have sex once a year or so if im lucky.. im jealous of you all with partners

:hugs::hugs::hugs: drsquid it is such a 'grass is greener' thing isn't it - I think us who do not have partners always think that the garden will be rosy if/when we get one but I guess life is not that simple :shrug: :flower: I know that people say we need to make the most of being single and there are some great aspects about it but I would drop it in a heartbeat for the right guy :flower:


----------



## Lady H

I'm there with the Vampire Diaries! I also am on book 5 of True Blood but have never seen the series, too scared to in case it ruins my characters!

How are you all today? I've just hung a wash outside in the sun, maybe a bit over optimistic but it seems so Spring like today.:happydance:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

LilSluz said:


> OMG, as an experienced & highly addicted Netflixer, I have to recommend at least 2 shows: (1) Battlestar Galactica (newest ones) & (2) Stargate - all of them (be prepared - theres like 10-12 seasons altogether it was so good). OK, 1 more - Torchwood & thats a UK one :winkwink:
> 
> Twin Peaks is in my Inbox, tho. If its weird I think Im prob gonna love it - thanks! :thumbup:




HappyAuntie said:


> OMG I am a HUGE fracking BSG fan!!!!! :happydance: I LOVE that show!! It was must-see tv for DH and me!!

My DH and I got through all the seasons of BSG too! Big BSG fan. We also really enjoyed the series "Rome." We are currently watching Deadwood and True Blood through Netflix now. Language and subject matter is a bit coarse in Deadwood, but a very well written series. Another good show if you like sci-fi, although short-lived, was Firefly (and the movie made with the same cast, Serenity). Really enjoyed that series, it was like a sci-fi western.

As a sci-fi fan, I liked Stargate and would watch it when I could, but it seemed like it was on all the time here in the states, LOL.


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly & DrSquid - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Ipen - LTTC or TTC w/ assisted conception can be stressful. When I go and get an IUI my DH says he does not always feel like wanting to BD because of someone elses DNA/protein/etc. being inserted. That is stressful too. And men can be fragile when it comes to certain things. I try to be patient and loving and remember it's nothing personal but it is the pressure we put on TTC and getting that baby because let's face it...our instincts are just darn strong and as our biological clock ticks away.....We get a little bit wacky.


----------



## LilSluz

Loved Firefly! Yeah, I think it seemed like SG was on all the time b/c the darn thing si STILL running (SG Universe) - 15 yrs now?! lol. Got me thru 6 months recuperation from surgeries (I think took the whole 6 months or more, tho! :haha:). Got Rome in the Inbox & will add Deadwood - thanks!

"The Tudors" was really awesome in case no one has seen. Game of Thrones too.

Btw, CONGRATS on your BFP!!! 10 weeks - so awesome!!!! :flower:

I tell you one thing, Netflix makes that 2WW, WTTC, IUI wait or that 12-week BFP window go by in a snap when you get addicted to a good series :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so got hormone tests back & I'm thoroughly confused. :wacko: Apparently estrogen very low? So now I have to go on both estrogen & progesterone? I was full-on expecting low progesterone/estrogen-dominance b/c I have almost every symptom of that & have little or no symptoms of low estrogen??? These tests were done by my Dr. Alternative medicine & we tried to get the timing right, but what if it was off b/c my whole cycle was off last month?

So, I'm going to start progesterone b/c ov soon (hopefully, that is). My gut feeling is has been my prog is low & that I may have LP Defect sometimes (17 days last month & then weird gushing AF 2 days...and testing done during that time, of course). 

I think I am going to call a fert specialist Monday. I need 2nd opinion & I want every test out there for both of us...(but will still do progesterone, I think) :shrug: DH will just have to "get through it". But, I'm worried now -saw some articles that it takes 4-5 mos to get hormones all straightened out?! I feel like an idiot- I should have done all this way sooner :growlmad::dohh: what is wrong w/me? :dohh::dohh::dohh:
:nope:

Anyone got any advice/insight or been thru this? I'm feeling a little confused, stupid, sad & angry at myself rt now... :wacko::loopy::sad1::dohh::blush:

Thanks for letting me vent my temporary insanity...:fool::flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

LilSluz - sorry not sure if I got it right, so are you taking extra prog. now? For LPD? Even though you have +12 luthealphase? I thought you only take it if its lower than 10..like mine stupid short thing.
Anyways, its good to have a second opinion and ask all things that might be worrying your mind. I'm sure they'll get it back on track soon!! :)


----------



## Nikki Leigh

LilSluz: My hormones were also low somewhat in low normal for both estrogen and progesterone, although like you, I figured I had to be estrogen dominate at my age and the amount of chems in the world and what not. My symptoms I'd felt also indicated low estrogen. After some bloodwork, my hormone levels overall were not the best-vitamin D, thyroid, estrogen and progesterone (although they were OK levels). My LP is usually 11 days. DHEA was fine though, so I didn't have to supplement. 

My ND gave me a regimen of a lot more fatty oils like fish, coconut, flax, hemp, as she says they are needed to produce good sex hormone levels. I got a huge boost of vitamin D supplement (actually that was my lowest hormone level), and more support for my thyroid (I was diagnosed as hypothyroid back in October 2010). She also gave me some supplements to help my adrenals and my ovaries. I also did receive compounded progesterone to take on the back end of my cycle, although I don't think this was my main issue. All these things we ran blood tests for through my PCP (who was not my regular PCP and was wonderful to sign-off on tests she actually didn't request and knew nothing about)


----------



## LilSluz

Asryellah said:


> LilSluz - sorry not sure if I got it right, so are you taking extra prog. now? For LPD? Even though you have +12 luthealphase? I thought you only take it if its lower than 10..like mine stupid short thing.
> Anyways, its good to have a second opinion and ask all things that might be worrying your mind. I'm sure they'll get it back on track soon!! :)

IDK, its confusing. Some sites emph a short LP as a LPD & others say if shorter than 10 day or longer than 14 (some say 16)? I kinda wonder if I (perhaps) had a chem preg & thats why it was 17days. Some say there may not be enough hcg to have +HPT, but Im not sure about that. Maybe I'm just weird :wacko:

Supp'd to start low-dose prog in a few days. I guess it can't really hurt, right? (I think it gets a little dicey w/estrog?) Argh :dohh:- I feel like I need a college course (or entire degree) for some of this fertility/hormones/supp/vit/tests stuff! 

Guess that's why I might need prof help at this point :winkwink:

Thank you:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

:hugs:


Nikki Leigh said:


> LilSluz: My hormones were also low somewhat in low normal for both estrogen and progesterone, although like you, I figured I had to be estrogen dominate at my age and the amount of chems in the world and what not. My symptoms I'd felt also indicated low estrogen. After some bloodwork, my hormone levels overall were not the best-vitamin D, thyroid, estrogen and progesterone (although they were OK levels). My LP is usually 11 days. DHEA was fine though, so I didn't have to supplement.
> 
> My ND gave me a regimen of a lot more fatty oils like fish, coconut, flax, hemp, as she says they are needed to produce good sex hormone levels. I got a huge boost of vitamin D supplement (actually that was my lowest hormone level), and more support for my thyroid (I was diagnosed as hypothyroid back in October 2010). She also gave me some supplements to help my adrenals and my ovaries. I also did receive compounded progesterone to take on the back end of my cycle, although I don't think this was my main issue. All these things we ran blood tests for through my PCP (who was not my regular PCP and was wonderful to sign-off on tests she actually didn't request and knew nothing about)

Nikki, thank you. :flower: It all seemed to work out for you so I do feel better.

I mean, I'm sure half+ the ladies on here have some kind of hormonal issue, so I know I'm not alone, but this is getting confusing & frustrating b/c my 24-hr pee-tests are NOT matching my symptoms or my gut feelings - like not at all?! Then I got one Dr saying bloods aren't reliable & the other will probably (most likely) say that the urines aren't reliable. So, $300, 3 weeks of waiting & I feel even more confused than before. Ahhhh, such as life...

I'm going to go get all the blood/other tests (& more), then & I'm going to go to a Fert Spec or RE or something this time, compare everything that they say & then go w/my gut I think. Just seems like its always something, but I'll get there... & I just needed to vent a little built-up frust & get some +feedback, so I'm better now (I'm pretty easy that way - lol) :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> frolicky- sorry =( neg beta.

Meant to tell you i am sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

bad news today. :nope: Betas only went from 113 to 127. It's over.

They're going to check it again on Monday - if it's still slowly rising they'll start scanning me to make sure it isn't ectopic. But I highly doubt that's the case. I think lil' Marvin was just no good and I am destined to be miserable.


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> OK, so got hormone tests back & I'm thoroughly confused. :wacko: Apparently estrogen very low? So now I have to go on both estrogen & progesterone? I was full-on expecting low progesterone/estrogen-dominance b/c I have almost every symptom of that & have little or no symptoms of low estrogen??? These tests were done by my Dr. Alternative medicine & we tried to get the timing right, but what if it was off b/c my whole cycle was off last month?
> 
> So, I'm going to start progesterone b/c ov soon (hopefully, that is). My gut feeling is has been my prog is low & that I may have LP Defect sometimes (17 days last month & then weird gushing AF 2 days...and testing done during that time, of course).
> 
> I think I am going to call a fert specialist Monday. I need 2nd opinion & I want every test out there for both of us...(but will still do progesterone, I think) :shrug: DH will just have to "get through it". But, I'm worried now -saw some articles that it takes 4-5 mos to get hormones all straightened out?! I feel like an idiot- I should have done all this way sooner :growlmad::dohh: what is wrong w/me? :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> :nope:
> 
> Anyone got any advice/insight or been thru this? I'm feeling a little confused, stupid, sad & angry at myself rt now... :wacko::loopy::sad1::dohh::blush:
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent my temporary insanity...:fool::flower:
> 
> :hugs:

Sorry LilSluz!! Have you gone to IVF of Florida? Dr. Maxson is great but he did want us to do IVF right away (I guess because he had more control and could just create the embryo so easily). He is very thourough though with tests to figure out your body etc. Good Luck! It will happen!!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

HappyAuntie said:


> bad news today. :nope: Betas only went from 113 to 127. It's over.
> 
> They're going to check it again on Monday - if it's still slowly rising they'll start scanning me to make sure it isn't ectopic. But I highly doubt that's the case. I think lil' Marvin was just no good and I am destined to be miserable.

NOoooooooo! How many days apart were the betas? Oh, honey!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

froliky2011 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> bad news today. :nope: Betas only went from 113 to 127. It's over.
> 
> They're going to check it again on Monday - if it's still slowly rising they'll start scanning me to make sure it isn't ectopic. But I highly doubt that's the case. I think lil' Marvin was just no good and I am destined to be miserable.
> 
> NOoooooooo! How many days apart were the betas? Oh, honey!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That was in 48hrs. It should have been 188 at the absolute minimum.


----------



## Asryellah

Oh no HA!!!!:nope: I'll pray for you that it still turns out good :hugs: oh my.
I wish I would know how to make things better for you.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no HA, I am so so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

HA - A girlfriend recently said that with IVF they should be able to test the quality of the eggs? I'm hoping still for you!!!


----------



## dashka

Oh noooooooo HA!! I'm so sad for you... I hope you still have a chance.... I am praying for you with all limbs crossed.... BIG hugs:nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lilsluz - hang in there...:hugs: Funny - I had a discussion this morning with my ND about LPD and she says she doesn't think I have it (although I thought I did)... she thinks my problem may be egg quality (although don't know how someone with a good diet, doesn't smoke or drink could have not good quality)...but age I guess... But I've been trying for 10 years so I don't think when I first starting trying age or egg quality was my problem. Because I ovulate usually day 12 (last 2 months it was day 13) we are trying to stretch that out longer.... because the earlier you ovulate the worse the egg quality. I am still doing natural progesterone cream 2X/day because she thinks I am a little deficient in that and the natural cream doesn't hurt anyway to maintain a pregnancy just in case you need it. If you're interested in it I got it from www.naturalfertilityinfo.com and the brand is "Fertilica".....It comes in a pump so it dispenses the exact amount you need. The girl Heather on there knows her stuff and she has lots of demo videos on the importance of progesterone and how to apply it etc.... Just thought I'd share in case you were interested.

I hope you get some answers soon and hope you follow through with what feels right for you.:flower:


----------



## dashka

Dr.S - so sorry to hear that the beta was neg......:nope::hugs::hugs:

Ipen -You are not alone!! I totally agree about the lack of desire to :sex: .... I only want to for 2-3 times/month (usually at ov).... My DH works such long hours -he is always exhausted and I feel like it's never spontaneous ever....:dohh: We've also been married for 12 years (and TTC for 10 yrs).... but I never thought it would be like this. When I read on another thread that those younger girls are getting busy like every day - I think Oh God -to be young again.. I think we've just associated :sex: with making babies and "TRYING".... infact I even say "trying" when I talk to my DH about :sex: I have to remember to use a new phrase like "getting it on" or sometimes he says "you want to get jiggy"?:winkwink: I have to stop saying the word "trying"... that takes the fun out of it...:dohh:

I hope you are not out of the game yet this month? Has AF arrived? :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

I just found this and thought we could all use it.

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/about/


----------



## ipen44

HA pulling for you. Maybe a fluke?

Frolicky thankss for always bringing the fun. Laughter =sanity.

Thanks for helping me feel normal about lack of :sex: desire. If BD were a person I would BTSOOH for not worrking right.

No AF for me yet, but CM has made a comeback which is typical for before af. My temp was back to 98.4 again today. It has been 48 hours without progesterone so something should happen soon.


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> bad news today. :nope: Betas only went from 113 to 127. It's over.
> 
> They're going to check it again on Monday - if it's still slowly rising they'll start scanning me to make sure it isn't ectopic. But I highly doubt that's the case. I think lil' Marvin was just no good and I am destined to be miserable.

Oh no HA!!! I'm so sorry! :cry::cry::cry:

But, I'm also not-so-secretly holding out a little hope that it could be a fluke? You never know...please keep us updated & sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & I'm saying lots of prayers [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - thank you for the prog info! :thumbup: I have copied the prog cream info into my Notes (for this month, DAM? (Dr. of Alt Med) is getting me some special kind). But really great to know/confirm the prog cream won't harm me, so that plan will go fwd :thumbup::flower::hugs:

Frolicky - thanks for IVF Dr info - I copied into my Notes file, as well. I haven't actually gone anywhere but an OBGYN & my DAM Dr. (love that). But a great RE in Boca did my HSG. I only met him that 1 time but he was so nice, funny & helpful & I heard really great things about him from the other girls there & today I learned that a friend's wife goes there so I will prob start there? If the wait is too long, however, I may go to the 1 you recommended.:hugs:

Loved the site, too.:laugh2: If I didn't have my sense of humor I would have been committed :wacko: by now for sure, so I'll have to visit this site (often):

"*- You will be jealous of anything that gets pregnant * It wont matter if its a pregnant dog, cat, fish or Barbie Doll..." :rofl:


----------



## Lady H

HA sorry to hear that. I have everything crossed for you. Sending big hugs.


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - Is the guy's website bocafertility or something? We met with him too. Good Luck!!!


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz -- That quote is so funny!!!!!


----------



## Wannagetpreg

Yep, Im in exact same boat, age 38 & just about to start trying to conceive number 1. Really hope it doesnt take too long, dont want to start getting stressed about it.


----------



## purplelou

HA - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I just want everything to be be be ok for you


DRsquid - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Ladies - I am sorry to be missing the whole weekend, I have missed you all!! I will catch up properly tomorrow, I feel so sad about HA just now.

Big Loves to all xxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

purplelou said:


> HA - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I just want everything to be be be ok for you
> 
> 
> DRsquid - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I am sorry to be missing the whole weekend, I have missed you all!! I will catch up properly tomorrow, I feel so sad about HA just now.
> 
> Big Loves to all xxxxx

Purple, please can I just ditto your quote, too sad to add anything else at the moment.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

HA. I'm so sorry. But I refuse to believe it until there is confirmation honey. I just can't--I can only think positively right now and hope the best for Marvin.

My heart was already pained by some sad news from a friend. My girlfriend announced her pregnancy at our monthly organizational meeting back in November (I think she was about 3 months). Anyhoo, yesterday she says that the reason she's not sure how much she'll be able to help out with the fundraiser this year is because the doctors tell her that there are a lot of complications with her pg, they're going to deliver her baby in early March (she's due in June I think). They give her baby a 50-50 chance. I was sooooo emotional when she was telling us. And that was hard not to break down in tears because my mother was sitting right next to me and she doesn't know I'm PG. I asked to speak with my friend outside. I told her how hard I would be praying for her and the baby, and I revealed to her that I was PG and I was always thinking our two could be playmates. I just wanted her to know that there was someone in the room who could emphathize a bit with what she must be feeling emotionally. She said this is the first time since she got the news that she can talk about it without breaking down, as she has let go and remains prayerful that God is in control of this and that her baby can be OK. She's a little younger than us on 35+ but she and DH have struggled to have a baby, and now this. She was happy I told her about my PG, and she had us bump our bellies together for good fortune. Gosh, I'm crying now just thinking about it. WHY is this simple thing of having a baby SO HARD for so many of us? I just don't understand it. :cry:

Anyway, I just wanted to share because we understand how hard it is for her. I just want us all to have healthy babies. I really do.


----------



## froliky2011

I read a quote in a book I just finished and it basically said "Evil lies in the inability to "see" others, hence to empathize with them (in other words people who can not empathize with others). What is frightening is that this blindness can exist in the best of us as well as the worst of us." Empathy seems so challenging for some. The miscarriage I just experienced made me realize how important it is to allow people to feel sad when they need to feel sad and to be there for them. We all need a shoulder to cry on every now and then. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I did not mean to diminish anyones pain by posting that blog regarding the 999 ways to laugh at infertility. I do have empathy, I just read it and wanted to share.

:hugs: to you all!! March is just around the corner. I am scared about the future but I have courage to face tomorrow whatever it may bring. :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Frolicky - Boca Fert - yes! Small world. 

I always worry & I hope I don't seem insensitive posting that funny quote yest (or anything funny any day), either. For me, when I am at my worst, saddest, look like a train wreck, feel worse, I can be in the ER, all in pain & gimped up & still crack a funny. Matter of fact, when I gave the eulogy for my mom's untimely passing at 51 a few yrs ago, I had the whole church cracking up by the end of my speech. And that was a very tragic & sudden death. 

Theres nothing wrong with trying to cheer up a group of women/people who have all seemed to go thru the ringer - alone & together. I think it would be 1 thing if you were like TTC at 19 & didn't go thru what you did, but you are there w/us at 35+, TTC #1 & have been thru the ringer yourself! So have I & many others. I think a lot of us just try to grasp at anything positive, funny, etc we can b/c the alternative is sheer depression, sadness & despair. You do have to feel the sadness, but you also have to reach for any light that shines in the dark, too -even if its just a little tiny spark...

Thats how I feel anyway & I welcome any spark I can get at this point...


----------



## LilSluz

My little sister is in college, 19 & just went to the ER for severe stomach pain & vomiting. We just found out today she had ectopic preg. & had m/c. She didn't even know she was preg. Thank God she did m/c or she could have died - thats very scary

I feel helpless - I'm 4 hrs away from her & she's 12 hours away from the rest of our family... :(


----------



## froliky2011

Oh man!!!! LilSluz- She must feel scared!!! Sending her healing, compassionate, loving vibes~~~~~~~~ and to you too!! So sorry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Nikki - thats such a very heartwrenching story about your friend! :( That would be my worst nightmare. 

I, too, wish that every single one of us on here will be on some mommy's forum one day talking about how little Jr/Jr-ette is doing & talking about the 'ole TTC days...

Luv & babydust to all you wonderful ladies! And prayers for HA right now...


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I'm relatively new to this site and have posted on a couple of topics. My DH and I have been trying to conceive for almost 2 years. In July I had a chemical pregnancy and have not had a BFP since. We've had all the test done and everything seems to be fine with both of us. I find it difficult to think about anything else. Today I had a breakdown of uncontrollable of tears and frustration. We had an unsuccessful IUI last month. I find out people around me are pregnant almost weekly and it depresses me so much. Someday's I feel so hopeless. I know many of you are in the same situation as I and this website has helped me tremendously.


----------



## froliky2011

Oneof14 - :hugs: :hugs: Welcome. I did not know you were 35+. Yeah, pretty much all my friends who are 35+ and wanted to have a baby have and if they haven't they just have not started on the ttc journey for one reason or another but not because of fertility issues. Tough road for us ladies!! We're all in this together and we will get pregnant and have a :baby:. My heart really wants it!


----------



## ipen44

Hi ladies.

I think February bites except for Purple. The witch got me today. Doing pretty well. I am at a hotel tonight so I can have a good cleansing cry :cry:. It makes DH so nervous when I cry as he is such a sweetie. If you don't mind, I will cry for all of the February disappointments. Love to all of you ladies. Spring is coming :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

froliky2011 said:


> Oneof14 - :hugs: :hugs: Welcome. I did not know you were 35+. Yeah, pretty much all my friends who are 35+ and wanted to have a baby have and if they haven't they just have not started on the ttc journey for one reason or another but not because of fertility issues. Tough road for us ladies!! We're all in this together and we will get pregnant and have a :baby:. My heart really wants it!

Thank you, my heart really wants it too... I just cant seem to live in the present, I always say "what if I cant," rather than "when I do" (get pregnant)! I guess we just have to be patient, which has always been a problem for me. Baby dust to us!


----------



## drsquid

oneof14 i feel you. ive only failed twice now but i feel like it is a sign it will never happen, stupid i know but i just cant see it changing. im single so each round is about 1000 and i get one shot each month


----------



## caroleb73

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm relatively new to this site and have posted on a couple of topics. My DH and I have been trying to conceive for almost 2 years. In July I had a chemical pregnancy and have not had a BFP since. We've had all the test done and everything seems to be fine with both of us. I find it difficult to think about anything else. Today I had a breakdown of uncontrollable of tears and frustration. We had an unsuccessful IUI last month. I find out people around me are pregnant almost weekly and it depresses me so much. Someday's I feel so hopeless. I know many of you are in the same situation as I and this website has helped me tremendously.

Welcome Oneof14, you are definitely in the right place for support that will keep you going in your darkest of days on the TTC rollacoaster. The ladies on here are truly amazing and have such a wealth of information between them that can answer most queries you have when TTC. Please do not give up hope as your time will come it just completely sucks that we have to wait longer than others for that day. I took me 2 years to get a BFP and that was through IVF only to MC, another crazy IVF that ended in me being rushed to hospital with severe OHSS and spending 3 weeks off work recovering but then out of the blue I fell pregnant naturally last Aug and I am now 29 weeks along. It can happen and it will. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

welcome to wannaget and oneof14 :flower:
the ladies here are fab! I hope your stay here is short and sweet :)

ladies I have read all the posts I missed - you are all amazing! wheather we cope with sadness with tears, or hugs or just trying to keep spirits up, we are all in this together. I wish we all lived in the same town! It was be a coffee and cake day at mine today with a big hug for each of you!!

Ive dropped my dad off for chemo this morning before work, it's blinking awful!! I feel so bad that he has to do this, but then I saw people there of 15 or 16 or a tiny bit older, all attending for chemo and it just sucks! that's my tiny rant for the day. nothing else to report here but I need to give you all more :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: because you are fab!!

and an extra one today for HA and DrSquid! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody-my, this thread moves fast! So glad that we can all turn to it for help and support. Welcome to the newbies! Let your stay on here be short and fruitful!! 

HA-I am just hoping that Marvin is a slow burner, and that he willo have had a growth spurt over the weekend-this DOES happen, so hang on in there! Got everything crossed for you!

Purple-it must be so hard for you, with your dad being so ill. Have you told him about your PG?? I know that you are being a brilliant daughter and he will really appreciate your support. How are you feeling with regards to the PG? Hope you're taking good care of yourself, Axxx

Ipenn-so sorry that you are so down. Having a good cry sometime, is just the thing. A cathartic experience. Chin up hun, one more month to get healthier and heartier and you WILL get that BFP! xx

The same for you Dr. S-these BFNs are sent to try us, but they should only make us more determined to find another way, or even more determined to succeed. Do not be beaten, you will do it! xx

Oneof14-your story has been told on here so many times. It is how we all feel, and because we all feel like that, we can all help each other out. It really sucks, but don't give up. It just might take us all a bit longer!

Hi to LilSluz, Frolicky, Missy (how are you hun?), Luv, Never, Butterfly, Asry, Lady H, Twinks, NS, and everybody else that I might have missed! Hope you are all okay today? Mondays-new start, new beginning!

Well, my period arrived last night, and I'm practically done-how is that? Chinese mnedicing would say I' m blood deficient, but it worries me as it has got worse since acupuncture. Anyway, I am booked in for my baseline scan tomorrow, which will be CD2 and stimms start then. I'm visualising a certain number of eggs and trying to be positive! Here we go!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I hope the scan goes fab - keep on visualising all those eggies!! :hugs: and keep us updated with what is going on, I am cheering you on! :happydance:
I haven't actually told anyone (other than DH and all of you!) about the pg yet, I haven't even made the doctors appt yet, I know it's not going to jinx anything but if the worst happens, me and DH would our parents don't have to feel the sadness (on top of everything else)


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, dwrgi is back :happydance: - I am visualising many follies for you hon, although not so many that it would be painful :wacko::flower:

Purple, I can understand you and DH keeping it to yourself - it is kind of weird in the first few weeks when you just sit and wait :coffee::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to the newbies :flower::hugs::hugs:

iPenn, have a cry but not too hard and then have a :wine: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

drsquid, I think you probably feel the bfns harder because you have to pay for each one :nope: I really hope this happens for you soon - I heard that a lot of people get a bfp after 4 or 5 IUIs so I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

AFM I had my 2nd hospital visit today - details are in my journal but anyway I'm hoping that the m/c will start quite soon as I have had a bit of red spotting :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone, sorry as usual I am no good at remembering all the names :dohh:


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much ladies, your stories are what is keeping me positive. I am scheduled for my second IUI sometime next week. I start Femara tomorrow days 5-7 with a trigger. I am praying for a BFP!!!


----------



## dashka

Hi lovely ladies!
sorry don't have much time -have to run but just caught up and wanted to say 

Dr.Squid and Ipen - sorry didn't work this time.... IT WILL HAPPEN -don't give up!!:hugs::hugs:

HA - hope you are okay.... we are here for you....:flower::flower::hugs::hugs:

Missy - we miss you!!! :flower:

Lilsluz and Frolicky - thank you for the laughter... you girls are awesome.:winkwink: 

Purple - totally get why you are scared to tell your Dad... I hope he gets through this and crossing all my limbs that you get through the next few months and give him the greatest surprise ever! :flower:

Dwrgi - I HOPE THIS IS THE ONE FOR YOU!!.... Good luck girl!

Asry - good luck this week!!! Everything still on schedule?

Carol, Twinks, Never, Butterfly - hope you are ok....:flower:

Welcome to all the newbies - you'll love it here.... 

AFM - AF is almost done looking forward to the next cycle....and really hoping to get my BFP before my 40th in May...

BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE (and anyone I missed - so sorry!!)
xoxo


----------



## Lady H

Hi All

Ipen & DrS :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome new Ladies to the best thread on BnB

Purple - hope all goes well for you Dad :flower::flower:

Dwrgi - :hugs: mine only last 2 days, does worry me so know how you feel, 

Dashka - I need that BFP by my 40th in June too - with you all the way :dust: 

Hello to you all including those that I always forget to name check, I'm not good at remembering but I LOVE YOU ALL! :flower::flower::winkwink:

AFM CD 8 - waiting to start OPK in 2 days, at least I get to POAS! :haha:


----------



## ipen44

So immediately following my post yesterday, I realized I forgot documents to show I am eligible for employment in the US. I WAS 6 hours from home! DH got in his car at home and I got in mine here and we both drove like mad until we met up. Nothing lime a new problem to make the old one less important.

Got everything on time and all is well. Just got 3 hours of sleep. I will catch up tonight. Looking forward to taking this cycle off and supporting all of you


----------



## froliky2011

Ipen - Holy Sh!t!!!!!!!!! Get some :sleep: lady. :hugs: Your mind is on a lot of different things. :hugs:

Dwrgi, DrSquid & Me (Frolicky) - We are on to the next cycle together....here we go!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~ Rollercoaster ~~~~~~~~~~~ Hands up ladies! ;)

Purple - My dad just had surgery (second time having bladder cancer) in October 11'. It's very stressful to go through all that. I am sending healing, healthy vibes. He deserves to see his grandchild. Keep your :baby: happy!! :)

Carol - Yeah, Zara Grace is a muy bonita nombre (beautiful name :) Very sweet. I can't wait to have a bump too!! How sweet.

LadyH - You are nearing the big "O"! Whoopie!! TWW is around the corner....lets get ready have those :spermy: crack that wonderful egg.

HA - :hugs: :hugs: I am thinking of you everyday. I am hoping for your dreams and wishes to come true!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I just can't give enough.

Butterfly - Oh, honey. Why, why, why? Why does it have to drag out? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't give enough hugs to you either.

Hi to....LilSluz, Arsy, Never, Newbies and Oneof14!! :wine: Cheers to moving forward and having gratitude for today although it's challenging to have sometimes....it's well....well, it just makes me feel better sometimes.


----------



## LilSluz

I think we all need this right now "Infertiles Got Talent":
Ever watch that reality show America&#8217;s Got Talent? Contestants with (and without) talent showcase their stuff on a TV reality show.

We beg to differ, Susan Boyle. 

Infertiles are the ones with talent. Vote for us!

Here are some of our special talents: 
&#8226;Only an infertile could have timed intercourse and then do a full gymnastic headstand for 30 minutes.
&#8226;Only an infertile could hold in their pee after drinking a liter of water for an embryo transfer.
&#8226;Only an infertile could wake up at 6am, have a transvaginal ultrasound and blood work at 7am and still make it to her morning meeting by 9.
&#8226;Only an infertile could take Clomid, have side effects and still ace her client presentation.
&#8226;Only an infertile could hold up a pregnancy test to the light in a dimly lit bathroom, trying to find the second line.
&#8226;Only an infertile could fake an award-winning smile after hearing a pregnancy announcement.
&#8226;Only an infertile could buy cough syrup because she heard it helps increase ovulation fluid.
&#8226;Only an infertile knows exactly what cervical mucus looks and feels like.
&#8226;Only an infertile could pre-fail a cycle before it even happened yet.
&#8226;Only an infertile could do an opera-like sob after getting her period in a public bathroom.
&#8226;Only an infertile could be such a strong person who refuses to give up because she knows one day, it WILL happen


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Ipen - Holy Sh!t!!!!!!!!! Get some :sleep: lady. :hugs: Your mind is on a lot of different things. :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi, DrSquid & Me (Frolicky) - We are on to the next cycle together....here we go!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~ Rollercoaster ~~~~~~~~~~~ Hands up ladies! ;)
> 
> Purple - My dad just had surgery (second time having bladder cancer) in October 11'. It's very stressful to go through all that. I am sending healing, healthy vibes. He deserves to see his grandchild. Keep your :baby: happy!! :)
> 
> Carol - Yeah, Zara Grace is a muy bonita nombre (beautiful name :) Very sweet. I can't wait to have a bump too!! How sweet.
> 
> LadyH - You are nearing the big "O"! Whoopie!! TWW is around the corner....lets get ready have those :spermy: crack that wonderful egg.
> 
> HA - :hugs: :hugs: I am thinking of you everyday. I am hoping for your dreams and wishes to come true!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I just can't give enough.
> 
> Butterfly - Oh, honey. Why, why, why? Why does it have to drag out? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't give enough hugs to you either.
> 
> Hi to....LilSluz, Arsy, Never, Newbies and Oneof14!! :wine: Cheers to moving forward and having gratitude for today although it's challenging to have sometimes....it's well....well, it just makes me feel better sometimes.

Alright, I'm going to ditto Frolicky this time! :winkwink: I've had to partake in some :wine: tonight... One of those days... (I still haven't ov'd & on CD19)...

Love you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

im going for drinks tonight with a friend who is also apparently bummed (though i dont know what she is upset about). gotta go pick up the femara first. (heh doc probably thinks im crazy cause i was asking if i should run out at 2 or i could wait til 7 when i get off work). he is finally loosening up. he tends to work most saturdays but was saying, at least it is only morning.. so i said yeah, but you cant go out friday night,. so he said, oh well, i come into work hung over all the time anyway. his nurses eyes almost bugged out of her head, and she was like... you cant say stuff like that. it was funny . (btw if he isnt joking he has the strongest fortitude of anyone i know because he works 12 hr or so days). 

hsg scheduled for thursday (where i used to work, but luckily dont know the doc). and in chatting with my friend to schedule it, i seem to have scored a blind date too. mind you i was a bit annoyed because he offered me one of his kids (but i got the date offer because i said his kids were too big, and not asian enough). if he wasnt part of a gay couple that adopted i might have actually been miffed =)


----------



## Asryellah

Hi all you sweet Ladies :flower: I've been hanging around here but not knowing what to write.

My brain seems to be focused on possible IUI..somehow I've created a fear that this is an anovulatory cycle and we cant do it..:wacko: haven't found O+ yet, which is weird, howcome my cycle is so late now? My gyn did predict IUI for friday though, but still I wonder what caused this.

Dashka (thanks for asking :hugs:) & Lady H, I really hope you get those BFP's before your birthdays :happydance: oh wouldn't it be such a great birthdaypresent, nothing else needed :cloud9:
LilSluz- LOOOOVE your humor :hugs:, and thanks for the talent list. We are bunch of talented ladies here :thumbup:
Purple & dad :hugs::hugs::hugs:
DrSquid, good luck with hsg, lots of women report BFP's after "cleaning up the tubes" :thumbup:
Dwirgi - good to hear from you, hope you are good :hugs:

All of you :dust:


----------



## purplelou

wow this thread moves so fast...I am struggling to keep up!!:wacko:

ok, firstly

Missy - are you ok chick?? :hugs:

twinks - I meant to ask, how did sunday go, it seemed like you were stuggling with the service a bit, hope all went well :hugs:

dwrgi - I am cheering you on and rooting for you!!:happydance: have you started meds yet?? how are they treating you??

Asry - good luck for friday!! Im am cheering for you too !!:happydance:

Lilsluz - hehehe - I liked those "infertiles" funnies, thank you!!:haha:

Frolicky - good luck for this next cyle - I am cheering you on too!!:happydance:

DrS - and good luck to you too!! I will be crossing all fingers toes and eyes for you ladies!:happydance:

LadyH - I am hoping this is the "lucky" cycle for you!! catch that eggy!!:hugs:

Ipen - omg - I can imagine the panic of being 6 hours from home without the right paperwork!! it's something I would have done without a shadow of a doubt!! :winkwink:Im so glad your DH was able to help and it's all sorted now.:hugs:

Big :hugs: to Nikki and carole, never and northstar:hugs:

HA and Butterfly - warm and gentle :hugs: and :kiss: coming your way ladies - I am thinking of you both xx

and :hugs: to the new ladies - wantinga and oneof14 (are you really one of 14, children I mean?)

I hope I haven't missed anyone... Ill check back in a bit! need to do some work today


----------



## purplelou

haha - now I can keep up easily!!! I hope everyone is ok??


----------



## Lady H

Yeah went quiet didn't it! Are you going to do a journal Purple? I'd love to hear more on how you are doing but totally understand why you would avoid sharing on this thread? 

I'm going to start OPK's tomorrow, yay get to POAS, it;s been over a week :dohh:. Hubby has the test kit for his SA which is great - he has to wait for a call to tell him what day to take the sample (and we heard an 8 week wait)! Hardest thing will be to keep it warm whilst he takes it to the hospital which is half hour away and he rides a motorbike. Told him he would have to put the pot in his pants to keep it warm! I then suggested he finds a loo in the hospital and fill the pot there, but can totally understand why he would refuse to do that in a public loo!!!! About time he had to be inconvenienced for this ttc lark :haha::haha::haha:

Hello to you all and tomorrow is hump day (and BD day for some of us too)!!

:dust::hug::dust:


----------



## drsquid

yeah it has been a bit quiet. i know i tend to read more during my tww than during the wait to o. thanks everyone for all the encouragement. while im lucky i can afford it money wise, time wise it is a pain in the ass, and it just feels like a waste. id rather spend the money for acollege fund or cute clothes for the kid or something..

sperm is in the mail .totally getting a count this time. since i have two vials coming if one sucks i can use the other. just want to make sure im getting what a paid for. plumber is coming tomorrow to see why my washer wont drain and i have slow water flow in the kitchen. then hsg thurs to make sure my pipes are ok. apparnetly im also getting a blind date out of this hsg thing (friend of mine is the manager at the rad office and he apparently has someone he wants to fix me up with). 

this month is starting to look up (well, even though it is still feb im counting it as march). bday is sat, hsg scheduled, house is getting worked on, some work stuff etc


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> im going for drinks tonight with a friend who is also apparently bummed (though i dont know what she is upset about). gotta go pick up the femara first. (heh doc probably thinks im crazy cause i was asking if i should run out at 2 or i could wait til 7 when i get off work). he is finally loosening up. he tends to work most saturdays but was saying, at least it is only morning.. so i said yeah, but you cant go out friday night,. so he said, oh well, i come into work hung over all the time anyway. his nurses eyes almost bugged out of her head, and she was like... you cant say stuff like that. it was funny . (btw if he isnt joking he has the strongest fortitude of anyone i know because he works 12 hr or so days).
> 
> hsg scheduled for thursday (where i used to work, but luckily dont know the doc). and in chatting with my friend to schedule it, i seem to have scored a blind date too. mind you i was a bit annoyed because he offered me one of his kids (but i got the date offer because i said his kids were too big, and not asian enough). if he wasnt part of a gay couple that adopted i might have actually been miffed =)

WHOA :shock:- back up a bit! So, after the drunk-Dr. appt, you have a blind date with a gay guy, who is in a relationship right now, who tried to give you one of his kids, which made you mad only because they were too big & not Asian enough? :shrug: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: Um, did anyone change your meds recently? :winkwink: :headspin: 

Thanks - you made me laugh really hard w/this one. Hope you had a great time out :wine:- you needed it! (or - maybe not? :haha:) :thumbup: You gotta tell us how that blind date goes, too...

But, on a serious note, have you not had a HSG yet? I thought they always had to do that first before IUI, or do they have to do one before every IUI???


----------



## ipen44

Lady H said:


> Yeah went quiet didn't it! Are you going to do a journal Purple? I'd love to hear more on how you are doing but totally understand why you would avoid sharing on this thread?
> 
> I'm going to start OPK's tomorrow, yay get to POAS, it;s been over a week :dohh:. Hubby has the test kit for his SA which is great - he has to wait for a call to tell him what day to take the sample (and we heard an 8 week wait)! Hardest thing will be to keep it warm whilst he takes it to the hospital which is half hour away and he rides a motorbike. Told him he would have to put the pot in his pants to keep it warm! I then suggested he finds a loo in the hospital and fill the pot there, but can totally understand why he would refuse to do that in a public loo!!!! About time he had to be inconvenienced for this ttc lark :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Hello to you all and tomorrow is hump day (and BD day for some of us too)!!
> 
> :dust::hug::dust:

Yay--so glad hubby is going for SA!!!


----------



## ipen44

drsquid said:


> yeah it has been a bit quiet. i know i tend to read more during my tww than during the wait to o. thanks everyone for all the encouragement. while im lucky i can afford it money wise, time wise it is a pain in the ass, and it just feels like a waste. id rather spend the money for acollege fund or cute clothes for the kid or something..
> 
> sperm is in the mail .totally getting a count this time. since i have two vials coming if one sucks i can use the other. just want to make sure im getting what a paid for. plumber is coming tomorrow to see why my washer wont drain and i have slow water flow in the kitchen. then hsg thurs to make sure my pipes are ok. apparnetly im also getting a blind date out of this hsg thing (friend of mine is the manager at the rad office and he apparently has someone he wants to fix me up with).
> 
> this month is starting to look up (well, even though it is still feb im counting it as march). bday is sat, hsg scheduled, house is getting worked on, some work stuff etc

Good luck. We did the donor sperm last month. I cannot believe how much semen costs!!! People throw it away EVERYDAY. Hope your vials turn into babies :baby:.


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, so we can laugh at me too - its only fair. Thank GOD, I finally got a smiley today :happydance: (you know it doesn;t take me much to get excited, but espec after the hormone tests...)

So, I seem to ov right ON the day that I get +OPK (or w/in 12 hrs), but we had contractors in & out all day today & appts, etc. I was stressing out all day b/c my window was closing (& the surge could have really been late last night, you know?)

So, DH's friend came in just when we were getting rid of the very last contractor/appt (dammit!). Well, I gave DH "the look" so he told his poor friend - rt in front of me - that I was "horny", so could he just go out & sit in his car in front of my house for just 10-15 mins.:shock::shock::shock: He has no idea we are TTC (no one does), so I was MORTIFIED! #-o#-o:-$ This guy must think I'm just a nympho or something?! :dohh::shrug:

But, what was even funnier was that while he asked for "10-15 mins", DH went right back out to get him in like 1 min 45 seconds! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I said don't you want to at least wait a few mins to make it "look man-good" :rofl::rofl:

Sorry if TMI - but I think we all have had "one of those days" & this one was really embarassing, so if anyone needed a good laugh...:haha: I'm sooooo starving hungry but I refuse to go out there & face this guy! :blush::blush::blush:](*,) :dohh:


----------



## drsquid

heh sorry for the confusion.. that really didnt make sense. so my gay guy friend offered me his kids, i told him they werent asian enough.. so he was like.. do you like asian guys.. i said yes.. he said he had a guy for me =) i just find it annoying when i tell people i want to have a kid and they either say "oh, are you going to adopt", or "take one of mine". 

as far as the hsg. i didnt want one. i figured i rarely have sex, havent had any diseases, no history of endometriosis etc. what is the point. id rather spend that $500 on something else. it makes sense if youve been having sex and failing to make sure it isnt something simple but i have never tried to get pregnant before these two iuis. after ive failed twice.. well i gave in. with any luck they are normal, and this gives them a nice blow out


----------



## drsquid

lils- that is funny. fingers crossed this is the baby batter dose you need =)


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Yeah went quiet didn't it! Are you going to do a journal Purple? I'd love to hear more on how you are doing but totally understand why you would avoid sharing on this thread?
> 
> I'm going to start OPK's tomorrow, yay get to POAS, it;s been over a week :dohh:. Hubby has the test kit for his SA which is great - he has to wait for a call to tell him what day to take the sample (and we heard an 8 week wait)! Hardest thing will be to keep it warm whilst he takes it to the hospital which is half hour away and he rides a motorbike. Told him he would have to put the pot in his pants to keep it warm! I then suggested he finds a loo in the hospital and fill the pot there, but can totally understand why he would refuse to do that in a public loo!!!! About time he had to be inconvenienced for this ttc lark :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Hello to you all and tomorrow is hump day (and BD day for some of us too)!!
> 
> :dust::hug::dust:

Guess you can't use an insulated coffee mug? I mean put it in the tube/cup thing & then into one of those insulated coffee mug thingies?

Yeah, I know - guys have it so easy! (too easy) GL w/that! :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> heh sorry for the confusion.. that really didnt make sense. so my gay guy friend offered me his kids, i told him they werent asian enough.. so he was like.. do you like asian guys.. i said yes.. he said he had a guy for me =) i just find it annoying when i tell people i want to have a kid and they either say "oh, are you going to adopt", or "take one of mine".
> 
> as far as the hsg. i didnt want one. i figured i rarely have sex, havent had any diseases, no history of endometriosis etc. what is the point. id rather spend that $500 on something else. it makes sense if youve been having sex and failing to make sure it isnt something simple but i have never tried to get pregnant before these two iuis. after ive failed twice.. well i gave in. with any luck they are normal, and this gives them a nice blow out

Well, you know what they say about HSG's... maybe this will give you that "alot of people get preg w/in 2-3 mos of HSG" BFP!!!! 

Don't look at failed IUI as if you are a failure.:nope: That would mean I'm a defin. a failure bc you've only tried twice & I've tried 14 times now! (?) - lost count. We aren't failures, its just not "the right time". Hey, who knows - what if this blind date turned out really, really well? (just as an example) Sometimes when we are busy making plans, we don't realize that there is an even better one out there for us...:winkwink::thumbup:

GL on the HSG -


----------



## drsquid

lils- thanks =) bah on another thread im getting all these.. you should just go straight to ivf etc etc. for some reason it is really upsetting me. 2 iuis, only one medicated and no attempts at getting pregnant via sex and i should just jump to ivf? doc did mention injections this time but only in passing,. ie you have a good number of antral follicles for your age (sigh) and should respond well to injectibles.. well i got 5 follies out of femara so i guess ill see how this round goes before going there.. and i know i shouldnt consider myself a failure and i dont look at anyone else as a failure for it.. but i cant help it. i always figured this would be easy. 3 of my friends who decided they wanted kids via donor sperm got pregnant the first month. sigh. this is likely the femara talking again

i might have to skip next month if this doesnt work as i may still be away if/when af arrives. then there is the whole psychobabble you run through in your head (ie if im too positive ill jinx it, if i decide getting an hsg will make it work, ill jinx it. wow so many people get pregnant when they say fuck it, and drink and do whatever.. etc etc). heh sorry for rambling.


----------



## purplelou

DrS - good luck on your blind date! let us know how it goes! and the sperm is in the mail?? - do they really send it through the mail?? I never knew that!

Lilsluz- you made me laugh so much with your story :haha: you poor friend, sitting out in the car lol!

LadyH - yay for poas! lol! I like to call it "bathroom science!" :winkwink: Im not sure about a journal yet, to be honest nothing has really happened, I have nil symptoms or anything so I may wait a bit till there is something to say (fingers crossed) but thank you for thinking about me xxx

and how is everyone else doing today - huge giant fantabulous squidgy :hugs: to you all!! I was going to mention everyone, but I know Id forget someone :doh:


----------



## drsquid

purple- fedex =)


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H-get your DH to put it in a jiffy bag/envelope, and keep it close to his chest, under layers of clothing (gilet type things are especially good). Obviously make sure it's secured!!!!! Yes, you are quite right, it's important to make them feel a bit inconvenienced by the whole business! Good luck! :flower:

Lil-that story is hilarious, I would have decked my OH if he had said that! I suppose having a 'nympho' wife gets DH to feel that he is a lucky guy!!!!! :rofl: Good luck with that and good luck with the YOU KNOW What! :hugs:

Purple-how are you feeling hun??? Hope little bean is getting well snuggled in! Am rooting for you girl! :hugs::hugs:

Asry-way to go for Friday, that's brilliant news. Much better than hanging around waiting... HUGE good luck with it! I shall be thinking of you! :hugs:

Butterfly, Missy (where are you??), NS, Twinkle, Dashka, Frolicky, and everybody else-hello!!!!! Hope you're all okay?? 

I took my Suprecur last night, and I was COMPLETELY shattered by it! Start menopur tonight. But have been told to stop the DH so 

NO MORE BACNE!!!!!​ :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> I took my Suprecur last night, and I was COMPLETELY shattered by it! Start menopur tonight. But have been told to stop the DH so
> 
> NO MORE BACNE!!!!!​ :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

would it be over the top if I did this....

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I don't think so :winkwink:

I am delighted for you thou!

Im doing fine thank you, feel normal really to be honest. Im not sure it's that's good or not good. I will update if there is anything to report. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - fedex! - that makes me giggle , although they say they'll transport anything!


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil - snorted tea sown my nose when I read your story!! Fingers crossed it'll be worth it!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Stop the DHEA obviously, doh! And I do like the emoticons, Purple!! yay to clear back!!

Glad to hear that all is good. FX for you hun!
xxx


----------



## dashka

Lilsluz - OMG OMG ...LOVED YOUR STORY... One day you can tell your children about that one!! Hope your appointment went okay today.... and so sorry to hear about your sister's loss. Big hugs!

Dwrgi - hooray for no more BACNE!!!! Good luck this month!! Fx for you girl!

Dr.Squid - Good luck on the HSG -Is this your first one? I had one about 8 yrs ago -make sure you take some Advil or something. I had a lot of cramping afterward (but everyone's different) One side was 'open' and the other side either 'spasamed' or was not open - they say the 2nd side sometimes spasms because the body is trying to defend itself from the stuff they are injecting. Hopefully next cycle will work for you! Good luck on the date thing too!! Great story...

Lady H - yes WE will do this by our 40th! Hang in there...

HA - hugs hugs hugs

Purple, Twinks, Never, Butterfly, Missy, Frolicky, Carol (and anyone I missed -sorry!) - big HELLO and hugs!

AFM - I'm Cycle day 7 today so should be ov in about 5 days or so.... Yesterday I had ultrasounds done on abdomen/pelvic/trans-vaginal/breast and thyroid - I was there for 90 min!! (just routine -my doctor is really thorough when I do physicals she sends me for every test under the sun) I was covered all over in that gel.... oh how pretty . Just trying to listen to as many positive audio/video things as I can and doing 20 min. yoga/ uterine massage in the mornings... Feeling pretty good and grateful for life today.

xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - I am day 7 today too. I have my scan tomorrow! :happydance: Cheers to cooking good, quality eggies!!

DrSquid - I hope you had a good date and got a free good meal out of it! ;) Good idea about getting two viles and picking the better sample. :thumbup: I had my HSG last August. Some cramping (advil or motrin..yes). I think it does help clean stuff up and make it a cozier place for implantation. Good Luck!!! It will happen. The universe is just testing our patience. :baby:

Dwrgi - I am unfamiliar with all those terms but from everyone's responses...:happydance::happydance::happydance: Glad you have no more BACNE (whatever the he!! that is). ;) 

LilSluz - OK, now the :spermy: gotta get that egg and crack it good!! Conception ~~~~ vibes & Funny story. Lol!!! 

LadyH - I hope your DH kept those :spermy: happy, warm and safe. 

Purple - Continue to take good care of yourself. Rub that belly for good luck! I hope your dad is hanging in there. :hugs:

Arsy - :happydance::yipee: IUI soon!!! :dust: :dust:

Twinkle, Missy - :hugs: I hope you are both well. :flower: Give us an update sometime.

AFM: I had acupuncture on Monday morning and this morning. Yoga on Saturday, Sunday, Wednesday, and Tomorrow morning. I did a sauna tonight. Started drinking red rasberrry tea, taking a different iron supplement and have my scan tomorrow. I love the acupuncture. I did not feel much of a difference until today. Wow!! I feel fabulous!! She said I need to build the blood up (hence the extra iron, Vitamin C etc.) so the baby can implant etc. I feel like the acupuncture was the best decision I made. I just feel good and calm. Ahh! I am staying positive making an effort not to sweat the small stuff! Good day for me. Thanks :friends: :hugs: to all of you. :flower:


----------



## dashka

Frolicky sounds like you are on a great path !! Yes it's amazing what acupuncture and Chinese medicine can do ... For me I feel like acupuncture, yoga and nutrition have given me power over my own fertility whereas before i felt hopeless. it's beneficial even if I don't get a BFP but what am I saying... I know I will... :) And so will all of us when it's right!


----------



## drsquid

bacne is usually that vile back acne. had it bad in my late teenage years. never really had much facial acne (though in my late 30's it is more common sigh)

tomorrow is my hsg. didnt find out more about the date yet, ill find out tomorrow. i had the plumber and the washer repair guy by today (my poor credit card). hoping my pipes tomorrow are as healthy as my house pipes are now =)


----------



## Asryellah

:growlmad::nope::brat: that's how I'm feeling now!!!!!!!!!! Whatta crap is going on with this cycle?! :wacko: Just came from U/S and my folly had only grown to size 15mm!!! Only like 1mm/day, so no IUI for tomorrow :sad2:
she said that lining looks good and matches with the size of the folly but IUI can be only done monday IF I get positive opk on sunday or monday morning, if it goes later than that my lining is too old to do iui. :hissy:
I wonder whats going on this is really weird cycle :shrug: now it seems I'm getting ovulation on cd23 when usually my period STARTS at cd28. F*ck.
Sorry about this selfish post :cry:

:hugs: to you all and thanks for letting me vent yet again


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> :growlmad::nope::brat: that's how I'm feeling now!!!!!!!!!! Whatta crap is going on with this cycle?! :wacko: Just came from U/S and my folly had only grown to size 15mm!!! Only like 1mm/day, so no IUI for tomorrow :sad2:
> she said that lining looks good and matches with the size of the folly but IUI can be only done monday IF I get positive opk on sunday or monday morning, if it goes later than that my lining is too old to do iui. :hissy:
> I wonder whats going on this is really weird cycle :shrug: now it seems I'm getting ovulation on cd23 when usually my period STARTS at cd28. F*ck.
> Sorry about this selfish post :cry:
> 
> :hugs: to you all and thanks for letting me vent yet again

Asry-so sorry to hear this hun, I know that it is THE PITS when you have your heart set on something, and to have a set back. I personally believe that the slower the follies grow, the better the quality, as they are not 'forced', IYKWIM! It's really frustrating for you though.

Another way to try and improve things is to encourage more blood to the uterus, either through acupuncture, or even just putting a hot water bottle for half an hour on your belly every night. Also, Missy strongly believes in abdominal massages too. Perhaps you can massage yoru belly, and keep saying 'Grow, Follie, Grow' to yourself?

Anyway, good luck!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls,

How are you all?? Lovely day in the UK today! Positively balmy yesterday at 15 degrees! Way-watch out, the bikini will be out before you know it (and everybody will consequently go straight back in, the sight of me and my flabbogastous thighs:happydance:).

Dr S-good luck with hsg. :thumbup:

Frolicky-my back has been covered in the most horrendous spots since taking DHEA. I had bought a low cut sequin dress for NYEve, and couldn't wear it, as I didn't want people folowing me around all night, with pens, and joining in the dots. Hence, back acne=bacne! Stopped DHEA on Tuesday so I can wave ta ta to those pesky zits!! Glad you're having the acupuncture, and the yoga-important to realx as much as possible. Apparently, aubergine is a good veg to have, to build up blood, particularly in the first part of the cycle. Also, anything dark-dried cherries, beetroot, obviously lots of protein, spinach, etc. And nettle tea, if you can bare it!! xx 

Dashka-glad that you're feeling so serene. That's a beautiful feeling to have! Let's hope great things happen when next you ovulate!! :flower:

Hello to all my little muckers-Lady H, Missy, HA hugs:), Twinkle Toes, NS, Purps, Pili Pala (Butterfly) and everybody else on here!

Got to run, am severel:hugs:y behind with my work today!


----------



## caroleb73

Sorry for the selfish post but I am so upset and just need to share this with you guys as you have always kept me sane in my darkest of moments. I thought these moments had passed but it seems not.

I have just come back from my rountine appointment and the Dr. shared with me that I have to have another radiographer scan next week as they picked up an enlarged brain ventricle at my 20 week scan and need to check it again. They wouldn't give me anymore information when I asked what this could mean just told me that they wanted to check if it was still a problem and would discuss it with me after the scan if still present.

I am now at home crying and so scared as have looked this up and it could mean so many quite big problems. Why didn't they tell me at 20 weeks.

I don't want to worry DH as he panicks so much so have shared this with our Doula who has agreed to come with me. At first they tried to make my appointment on Tuesday but after speaking to my Doula she called the hospital and pressured them so now I am going first thing on Sunday morning.

I am beside myself with worry and thought I had reached a point in pregnancy where I could relax, who was I kidding.


----------



## purplelou

Dear Carole - firstly - big :hugs: 
secondly - Ive been doing some research for you and it seems that there can be many causes of enlarged ventricle, and it seems sometimes no cause is found. also in many case it simply resolves itself
it's very bad that your doctor didn't give you information about this, because surely he could see you would be worried out of your mind - as anyone would be!!
Its good your doula has been able to help thou!, I would say try and relax as much as you can and don't worry (although I know that's impossible!) try and remain calm though for Zara. remember that worry will not change anything and you will hopefully get all your answers when you go on Sunday.
In the meantime, you might want to consider writing a list of all the questions on your mind, so that you remember to ask them all when you see the doctor and can make sure you have all the information you need

again, Big loves :hugs:

Im thinking about you!


----------



## purplelou

Dear ladies - I am on a late night shift tonight and have been so busy!!
I will catch up properly later tonight or tomorrow (day off :dance: )
I hope everyone is well, and Im sending bg squishy :hugs: for you all xx


----------



## froliky2011

I can't write much. :hugs: to Ars and Carol. :hugs:

Ars - listen to advice above. Try red raspberry leaf tea and acupuncture if you can :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Oh Carol -:hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine how you must be worried.... try to keep faith that Zara is strong and whatever you hear you are powerful enough to handle - I am so sorry that they didn't tell you before but perhaps it is a blessing as you would have been so much more worried for longer and that can't be good for the baby :flower:... Hope you get all the answers you need and that DH can share your worry a little - it's hard for you to handle on your own...:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - sorry to hear about the delay in Ov and IUI... but Dwrgi's advice is very good - massage is wonderful... go onto the www.naturalfertilityinfo.com website and I think they have demos on how to do it... Fingers crossed you can do it on Monday!:hugs:

Dr.S - good luck on you HSG tomorrow... and Frolicky hope your scan went well....

Hello to everyone else - wonderful ladies - I hope you are having a good day... xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks guys so much for your compassion and advises, sorry for me being such a whiney :blush: not much of a problem but just got carried away. Like OH said when I got home "well then we'll do it next cycle, why are you freaking out?" Right. So I'm calming down and taking things as how they come.

Carole :hugs:- I hope everything turns out good for Zara and doctors will give you more information so you can hopefully relax :hugs::hugs: 

All of you just are wonderful women :cloud9:, thanks for being who you are :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Carole, I can imagine that anything would make you very worried and scared at this point. I am thinking that maybe they didn't pick it up before because it has only just shown so hopefully it is minor and is something that will go away by itself, that is what I will hope for you anyway. I know nothing will stop you worrying so it is good that you have the appointment as soon as possible to hopefully set your mind at rest. Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. Please think about telling your husband as you really need as much support as you can get right now from people who are near :flower: Even if he will panic at least you can share your worries together. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: and :hugs::hugs: to all you ladies xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole

I agree with all the advice that you have been given. It's such a nuisance they didn't mention it at 20 weeks, but I agree that they wouldn't have wanted to worry you. I am sure it is nothing, and something that will resolve itself. I'm with Butterfly in that you defo need to tell your DH-he needs to know so that he can support you and help you through this. I am sure he will be brilliant. So glad that the doula got the appointment brought forward, you don't want to be in limbo. In the meantime, try not to get too anxious, just try your hardest to sit it out and wait. You're a strong lady, and you WILL be able to do this. Hang on in there and try not to get ahead of worry.

Thinking of you, and sending lots of love and hugs,
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls-had acupunture today which involved being attached to these probes, which sent pulses of sensations to the meridian points. It was really weird to begin with, but very relaxing! Just hope it'll help more blood get to my uterus and develop any follies who may feel like developing! 

Hope you're all okay? Asry, if it's another month, it's really annoying but that is what the TTC journey is like, isn't it? Full of twists and turns. We can't do anything about it, alas, and the best way is just to go with the flow (although much easier to say than do!). Am thinking of you hun,

Love to you all,
Amanda
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

dear asy, I am sorry that your cycle seems so weird, its awful to get yourself all ready for something, only to think it may not happen :hugs: I hope monday is a good day for you and that everything goes to plan! if not, your dh is right (but don't tell him that! :haha: ) and you will be doing the iui soon! 
big loves :hugs:


DrS - good luck tomorow with the HSG!!


Dwrgi - that acupuncture sounds odd!!! Im not sure I could relax whilst being wired up to electrodes, but I am glad you could!

HA - I hope you are doing ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Butterfly :hi: are you home now sweetie?? I hope you are doing ok? has the pain all settled now? I hope so :hugs: :hugs:

Dashka - I am thinking O is soon for you! Good luck in catching that eggy! :thumbup:

Frolicky - good luck with catching that eggy too! It sounds like the acupuncture really suited you! I hope it does the trick!

lovely big :hugs: for LadyH, Twinkle, Never, and Missy - (where are you?? I hope your ok! xx) and anyone I am forgetting!


----------



## Butterfly67

Am back in the UK purps but still having cramping which is getting a bit stronger again today. Will be back at my house on Saturday :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity. 

and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)


----------



## Butterfly67

drsquid said:


> had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity.
> 
> and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)

:thumbup::happydance::happydance: 

Good news on the open tubes and well done on the job drsquid!


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - So glad you have "open pipes" and the coast is clear! Good Luck on the interview. 

Butterfly - :hugs: :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!!!!!!

Carol - All the other ladies gave you wonderful advice and support. Hopefully it's just something that goes away and is nothing. Keep thinking healthy, positive thoughts. Do anything possible to help you relax till you find out more. :hugs: :hugs:

Arsy - :hugs: :hugs: I do a few things to help with my lining etc. I drink grapefruit juice, now I am drinking the rasberry leaf tea (traditional medicinal..or something brand), yoga, acupuncture, drinking more vegetable juices (with beets, spinach, kale, carrots and apples) to help, iron and prenatal supplements as well. Good Luck! It will work out. :hugs: :hugs: I know it is easier said than done though. We're all here to support you and get you through the bumps.

Dwrgi - Sounds like you had an interesting experience. Mine was not quite like that. Needles and a small homeopathic vitamin (put below my tongue to melt) to help with the fear (reduce fear of mc happening again). It was a bit annoying when she put the needles in, but yesterday after that I did not feel anything and afterwards I felt like I was so Happy. It was rather wild.

Dashka - We are doing very similar things. I hope you are growing some fine eggs!! :) On to our next IUI in a few. 

:dust: :dust: To Everybody!!


----------



## froliky2011

OK I am beginning to wonder what my acupuncturist did and gave to me. I feel like I am high or very happy and have been for over 30 hours. Strange. Wow!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi girls. :hugs: Thank you for your continuing support. I can't remember what I've updated where, but my beta on Monday had fallen (from Saturday's) so mc #4 is confirmed. DH and I have been cocooning for several days - lots of tears, lots of movies, lots of m&m's.... We have a follow-up consult with our dr on March 19, so we're working on our list of questions for him. We're trying to hold off on making any decisions about what to do next until after our consult, but my gut tells me that we'll be doing another round of IVF toward the end of April. 

I'm slowly making my way back into the land of the living. I'm still lurking here (I never really left here :winkwink:) and soon enough I'll be back more regularly. 

I love you ladies - I can't imagine getting through this without you all. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

frolicky - that sounds fab!!


Butterfly, I am glad you are back safe, I hope the cramping settles for you soon :hugs: :hugs:


HA - lurk away! it sounds like you have exactly the right prescription, M&Ms, movies and DH - perfect. we all love you too, so take time to heal and we are here when you need us!


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-so lovely to hear from you and so glad that you have coocooned yourself in and had some time to just be by yourselves. That sounds like the perfect tonic to what you've been through. I think the positives are that you got pregnant through IVF, on the first go too. I would be hugely buoyed by that. Now just got to find out how to make little bean stick. And I think it's always good to have a Plan B-April. You go girl! I am thinking of you and sending you truck loads of virtual M&Ms!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purps-what have you got planned this weekend?? Hope you have a nice time. xxx

Butterfly-so pleased that you are back in the UK and it will be fab for you to be back in your house. Been thinking about you loads. Just wish those cramps would turn into AF so you can find some sort of closure. Thinking of you, and big hugs! xxxx

Carole-how are you, sweetie? Hope you're feeling a little bit better. It sounds as if they are 'on to' the problem, so it's finding a way of making the next few days fly past. I'm sure that all will be okay. Hang in there, love, Axxxx

Frolicky, Dashka, Asry, hi girls!! Hope you all have a good weekend planned. Asry-did they give you a date for IUI???

Squid-yay on the job front, and clear tubes.

Ruby got out this morning-she slipped through my fingers and was gone. Two problems-she is on heat, and has stopped bleeding so is well 'up for it'; second, as she is a husky, she just wanted to run and run and run. OH caught up with her before I did (he is super fit, I am super unfit) in a field chasing horses around and around. OH had the owner shouting obscenities at him, but what would he rather, that we just left the dog in there? Stupid f&&king ignorant man. I waded through brambles and barbed wire fence to get to them, tore my clothes and eventually managed to help OH corner Ruby so we could catch her. I had no breath left, and was highly stressed, and I'm thinking, 'I'm supposed to be calm and relaxed!' My advice to anybody-do not buy a husky unless you have ten foot high enclosures to keep them in, as their drive to run and chase is just too strong. 

Apart from that, OH made us both a lovely picnic last night and we went and had it on a cliff looking out over the sea. It was lovely-there were even surfers in the water. Mad!!! 

Hope you all have a good weekend girls!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - your picnic sounds wonderful! and omg - what a naughty devil Ruby!!! our little dogs have gotten loose before and it's blinking awful!! at least she didn't meet any boy dogs on her adventure.....that would have been puppytastic!!


DrS - congratulations on your new job, well done you!! :dance: and well done for getting through that hsg!


big :hugs: for never , 15 weeks !!!!

Asry - any news today hun?? Im thinking of you xx

Carole - think of you and Zara :hugs:

big loves to all you other fab ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:I hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend!

afm - nothing new to report, Ive booked for the doctor (now I feel scared!!) - going tuesday (Never told me to do it!) and we are taking mum and dad to the theatre tomorrow to see AvenueQ, as long as dad is feeling up to it. He had his first chemo on Monday and has been feeling quite sicky the last 2 days, so we'll have to see. and Im off work today as a holiday so Im going to get the house cleared up - because as DH says "It;s looking angry!" :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> OK I am beginning to wonder what my acupuncturist did and gave to me. I feel like I am high or very happy and have been for over 30 hours. Strange. Wow!

My acupuncturist told me that the point above your knee produces effects similar to having an overdose of heparin. Maybe that's what did it!!! Go with the flow hun! It won't last long! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - your picnic sounds wonderful! and omg - what a naughty devil Ruby!!! our little dogs have gotten loose before and it's blinking awful!! at least she didn't meet any boy dogs on her adventure.....that would have been puppytastic!!
> 
> 
> DrS - congratulations on your new job, well done you!! :dance: and well done for getting through that hsg!
> 
> 
> big :hugs: for never , 15 weeks !!!!
> 
> Asry - any news today hun?? Im thinking of you xx
> 
> Carole - think of you and Zara :hugs:
> 
> big loves to all you other fab ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:I hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend!
> 
> afm - nothing new to report, Ive booked for the doctor (now I feel scared!!) - going tuesday (Never told me to do it!) and we are taking mum and dad to the theatre tomorrow to see AvenueQ, as long as dad is feeling up to it. He had his first chemo on Monday and has been feeling quite sicky the last 2 days, so we'll have to see. and Im off work today as a holiday so Im going to get the house cleared up - because as DH says "It;s looking angry!" :haha:

I like DH's expression! Shall use it myself! 

Theatre sounds fab, and will be a tonic for your dad to have something to look forward to. Hope you all have a great time. 

Glad you've booked to see the GP-good to get this far and it will seem more and more real! They can start getting you booked in for things too. Good luck!

Poor Gwydion would have been beside himself if she'd made a dog friend on her travels, as he wouldn't leave her alone yesterday, and OH caught him at it about five times!!! Thing is, they don't dawdle and sniff and make friends, they RUN! And there is no stopping them or catching them. 

I also really want to have husky pups, not husky cross sheepdog, or anything else. Just want something to look forward to. Little madam.

However, enough doggy tales! 

Enjoy your day off, and don't work too hard, lots of R&R, young lady!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Purp - glad you're off to the doc's - well done Never for making you!!

Dwrgi - crikey - thought it was bad enough trying to catch a superspeedy hamster when she gets loose but at least she's confined to our flat!

Frolicky - enjoy - I could do with some of that!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Asr - sorry this cycle seems to be up the wall - hope you get some answers very soon. 

Carole - good advice from Purple - I know it's hard to stay calm but try hard for Zara. Keep us updated on what they say on Sunday - we'll all be keeping you in our thoughts & prayers xxx


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Twinkle.

HA - I have to sign off quick, but wanted to let you know it's so good to read your posts again!!!!!! I am so delighted you are trying again!! I think about you everyday and am just hoping so much for you and DH. I wish I could make you a good meal but I guess m&ms have to do. ;) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Dwrgi - Thanks. Acupuncture is truly like heroine, but legal. (Not that I know what heroine is like ;) )


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies. Sorry I&#8217;ve been sick w/some allergy/sinus/headache/nausea crap lately so it finally knocked me down this week &#8211; off last 2 days sick. But, I&#8217;ve been trying to keep up anyway:

HA &#8211; lots & lots of hugs & prayers. I posted more in your journal xoxox

Carole &#8211; Oh my, darlin, how scary! I agree &#8211; you need to tell DH. He is there to share your burdens in life. Out of the 2 of you, you are the one that needs the least stress possibly on your mind, body & spirit. You have to deal w/all of the physical stress of preg already &#8211; put as much else as you can on him. He will be able to bear it & you will both become ever so much closer&#8230; GL & prayers to you! Keep us posted &#8211; 

Butterfly &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry it finally came. It&#8217;s a blessing & a curse when it finally arrives. But, while you are travelling?! OMG &#8211; my heart goes out to you &#8211; praying for a quick, safe one&#8230;

Asry &#8211; You vent anytime you need to. I know, after waiting all this time, you have to wait another month? Take this time to get &#8220;even healthier&#8221; for your future baby (& perhaps enjoy that last glass of wine, choc, coffee, etc you can&#8217;t have when preg)

Dwrgi &#8211; You&#8217;ve conquered the Bacne &#8211; yay! Gosh your picnic sounds like something out of a storybook! No wonder you want a baby w/thsi guy! If it doesn&#8217;t ruin the moment, I would love to see a pic of these cliffs, ocean, etc in Wales next time you picnic there! I love to see/hear about far away places&#8230; Keeping my FX for you for upcoming apt&#8230;

Dashka &#8211; I had recently come across &#8220;Maca&#8221; & was very interested & had copied it to my TTC Notes & was going to ask you about it, so was funny when I saw your post (may have been on the other thread?). Thinking &#8211; this will be my &#8220;new thing to try for next month&#8221; (I know, I&#8217;m already planning to fail &#8211; pathetic): Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself. In women maca has been shown in studies to help regulate estrogen and increase progesterone (if that is what the body needs). In men It has been shown to regulate estrogen and increase libido and sperm health.

Keeping FX for you for this cycle!

Frolicky &#8211; gosh I wish I got that high off of acup! I do get a &#8220;small high&#8221; from acup, but I do feel like I&#8217;m in la-la land after reiki, so probably the same thing you get from acup! We all respond differently &#8211; keep it up &#8211; it&#8217;s soooo good for you! (And you can do it during preg &#8211; yay!). 

DrS &#8211; you can always rant on us anytime you want &#8211; we are here for the good times & the bad. But so glad to hear about your appt results & your new job &#8211; yay!!!!!

Purple- soooo glad you made that Dr. appt. &#8211; you must tell us the moment that you hear any news, please! I didn&#8217;t want to ask you too much about your preg b/c I think if it was me, I&#8217;d probably just want to &#8220;chill&#8221; & not overly talk about it too much or get too excited. But, that&#8217;s only bc when I seem to get excited about something or talk about it a lot, it always seems like I jinx it. So, just so you know, I think of you daily & have FX for you every day, but don&#8217;t want to really say anything until you feel comfortable talking about it&#8230;

Missy &#8211; PLEASE let us know you are ok. Just send 1 post that says 2 letters &#8220;Hi&#8221; & we will know you are ok. We are worried about you!!!

Twinks &#8211; love the tea up the nose visual! LOL

Hi to ipen, Lady H, Nikki, Pennyb, never & anyone else I missed!

I&#8217;ll update me when I feel better, but I did add my Chart to my signature the other day&#8211; only fair after stalking others&#8217; charts (haha). Stupid sickness. Nauseated for 12 days now & I never, ever get nausea. I just thank God I wasn't nauseated at end of a cycle or I would have gotten excited over nothing ;)

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Lil-sorry to hear you're not feeling very well. Hope you feel better soon. There was a poster (who has since had a baby) who used to swear by using grapefruit extract for a cold (she was Turkish, and this was an old remedy that was commonly used). 

This is where we went, it's about five miles from where we live:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/southeast/sites/walks/pages/ogmore.shtml

https://www.bridgend.gov.uk/web/groups/tourism/documents/marketing/001770.hcsp

It's amazing in that there was once a mansion on the clifftop and it was taken down in the 50s. The walled garden remains there, and is the most amazing plae. We generally go there for our picnics as it is sheltered from the wind and is always warm. It's really lovely!

And if you want a bit of history, I live very near to this:
https://www.castlewales.com/coity.html

Take care of yourself and thanks for taking the time to post to us all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

lilsluz - aww - get well soon honey!!

Dwrgi - that looks absolutely beautiful!! I am soooo jealous that you live near to the seaside. I am from Essex originally and moved here the midlands to be with DH. I lived right across from the beach in Essex, and its THE thing I miss now Im living here.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm jelaous too - I'd love to live by the sea. We can get to Crosby in about an hour https://www.ukattraction.com/north-west-england/crosby-beach.htm but it's not got the wild, waves crashing on the beach kind of thing I'd like!


----------



## drsquid

i grew up in philly so we used to go to new jersey to go to the shore. i love that now that i live in ca i am near the ocean again (i lived in pittsburgh for a few years which is way inland). i rarely bother to drive all the way out to the ocean but i see the bay everday which is just gorgeous.


----------



## twinkle1975

drsquid - I'll stop moaning now as in the UK we're never more than 70 miles from the sea I think. In the USA the 'pole of inaccessibility' is in North Dakota & is 1024 miles away from the sea! Couldn't imagine that!!!


----------



## drsquid

twinkle- me either.. and lakes etc dont cut it. now if the water was actually WARM... =) i used to fly down to miami every winter for a week or so (pittsburgh was an airline hub so it was super cheap). needed my ocean.


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Dwrgi - I usually get the "probes" with the acupuncture too... I feel a bit like Frankinstein but when I go before ov she puts on my belly/ovaries and when I go after she put on my feet.... It's a little uncomfortable for the first minute or two but gets better (she leaves on for at least half hour)... Great that you are getting that done too! So glad you got Ruby your dog - who knows what would have happened....And so nice of your OH to plan that picnic for you ...sounds so romantic!

Frolicky - yes we are doing a lot of the same things... I started taking Maca and high dose CoQ10 and wheatgrass powder along with the other hundred things I'm taking. I've also been eating gluten free for a while and feel much better when I do. It's suppose to help incase you have the 'immune' problem thingy... But it's the acupuncture, yoga and motivational stuff I'm listening too that is really making a difference I think (and maybe Chinese herbs for my spleen)... I feel like I have the power again over my fertility and that is so important. So glad you are enjoying acupuncture!! It really does help you relax and shifts energy! My new saying these days is "attitude of gratitude = energy shift" :)

Dr. S - so glad your HSG went well.... and tubes are clear! and congrats on the new job! Well done...

Purple - so great that you are taking your parents out.... Good luck at the Doctor's next week - Have all my fingers and toes crossed that all is ok.... :)

Lilsluz - you are so funny girl! sorry to hear that you are sick... Get better soon! Yes Maca is a wonderful thing because it's a whole food (not a supplement) which means anyone can have it and because it 'balances' hormones rather than giving you too much of one thing... I use the 'gelatinized' kind because it is more concentrated /absorbable I think...but it is more expensive. I put 1 tsp in my smoothie. It's not the best taste but I try to mask it with other stuff. Think it's really helped with energy this month too... Good luck girl!! fx for you!

Missy - yes please tell us you're okay?? we are getting worried...

Carole - strong positive strength vibes coming your way to you and Zara....

HA - so glad to see you on here again....and lurk around any time.... Glad you are taking time with DH to cacoon... 

Butterfly - sorry about the cramping... Hope you are feeling better soon ..xoxo

Never, Twinks, Heavenly (where are you?) and anyone else I missed - hope you are doing well! Big hugs to everyone!

Have a great weekend ladies....


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> Lil-sorry to hear you're not feeling very well. Hope you feel better soon. There was a poster (who has since had a baby) who used to swear by using grapefruit extract for a cold (she was Turkish, and this was an old remedy that was commonly used).
> 
> This is where we went, it's about five miles from where we live:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/southeast/sites/walks/pages/ogmore.shtml
> 
> https://www.bridgend.gov.uk/web/groups/tourism/documents/marketing/001770.hcsp
> 
> It's amazing in that there was once a mansion on the clifftop and it was taken down in the 50s. The walled garden remains there, and is the most amazing plae. We generally go there for our picnics as it is sheltered from the wind and is always warm. It's really lovely!
> 
> And if you want a bit of history, I live very near to this:
> https://www.castlewales.com/coity.html
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself and thanks for taking the time to post to us all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - yes grapefruit seed extract is very very very strong.... I would only recommend it if you know for sure that you are not pregnant (so before ovulation only) Same goes for oil of oregano... both work wonderfully for colds/flu/viruses but not safe for preg....

WOW that place looks lovely!!!! you live close to those places!!! I am so envious.... So romantic!!! xoxoxo thanks for sharing!!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## dashka

oh wow you ladies are all close to some ocean!! lucky you! I live in Toronto, Canada - we have giant lakes but no ocean unless we drive for days :(


----------



## Lady H

Wow I did not realise how lucky I am to be about an 90 minutes from the coast!

Hope you are all well, I am struggling with my OPK's, they look the same to me every day and they were last month too until they started to go light. I am CD 12 today and think I ovulated on 13 so will keep dtd anyway!
DH is a grumpy bugger tonight so I am glad we dtd this morning so I can avoid him tonight!! :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lady H said:


> Wow I did not realise how lucky I am to be about an 90 minutes from the coast!
> 
> Hope you are all well, I am struggling with my OPK's, they look the same to me every day and they were last month too until they started to go light. I am CD 12 today and think I ovulated on 13 so will keep dtd anyway!
> *DH is a grumpy bugger tonight so I am glad we dtd this morning so I can avoid him tonight!!* :dohh:

:haha: Love it!!


----------



## purplelou

Twinks - Crosby looks beautiful too!!

LadyH - I couldn't get the hang of opks - they all looked the same to me! I hope DH is less grumpy now!


----------



## dashka

Lady H said:


> Wow I did not realise how lucky I am to be about an 90 minutes from the coast!
> 
> Hope you are all well, I am struggling with my OPK's, they look the same to me every day and they were last month too until they started to go light. I am CD 12 today and think I ovulated on 13 so will keep dtd anyway!
> DH is a grumpy bugger tonight so I am glad we dtd this morning so I can avoid him tonight!! :dohh:

I had the same problem with the OPK strips a few months ago - they would be light for like 3 days but not get dark... then I realized it was because I was only testing once /day... Once I started doing twice a day (around 11am and 7pm) I started getting the really dark line... I only test twice /day when I know I'm getting close (i.e when you start to see the faintest line).... Good luck!! xoxo


----------



## dashka

Asry - good luck to you - Do you know if Monday is a go yet?
xo


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Dashka, I wonder if we have same kind of weather if we're livin around same altitudes..need to check a map:haha: and thanks for asking :flower: And thanks to you all for being interested :hugs: Now I do know that I'm not having IUI on monday cos I had a flippin smileyface this morning :loo:!!!!!!!!:dohh: Usually that would've made me happy but not now as my gyn said if its positive on sat then monday IUI will be too late! And I was worried not getting it pos by monday :growlmad: she said follies sometimes get quick growing surges near O, and I guess mine did. Still this is weirdass cycle, never had O this late (cd21). Wonder if af still comes on cd27/28 as usual :haha: I'm little bit pissed now, but then again there is a party coming up this cycle then I need not to worry. 

HA- so good to hear from you :hugs: and go ahead lurk around, its nice to know you are there :hugs: hopefully you'll feel better day by day.

Dwirgi- so Ruby was chasing horses, our little pooch likse to chase cars:wacko:! And your scenery looks fab around there. I'd love to travel through Britain one day, with train or car. Only been to London few times. 
I live far away from the coast, but actually our house is by a lake so it's really nice scenery (in the summer)

Purple- your plans to go to theatre sounds so lovely, I hope your dad is feeling good :hugs:

Frolicky- been thinkin of going to acupuncture myself, I still have one session of reflexology left, maybe after that...:winkwink:

LilSluz- I hope you get well soon :hugs: sick:) :hugs:Me&OH did try maca like a year ago, I just can't remember why we stopped :haha: oh well, what haven't I tried :winkwink:

LadyH - good luck catching that egg, hope DH isn't grumpy anymore :spermy:

Hope you all are having a great weekend :hug:


----------



## froliky2011

Ars- the doctor would not inseminate you last night? Ugh! Sorry. I get annoyed withme fertility doctors who don't work weekends. They should be a dentist. In any case good luck and I hope you still get an iui this month. :hug :dust:

Quick update -got LH this early morning. Not sure when it started. Most likely seeing doctor today and maybe iui tonight or early tomorrow. I prefer tonight. I prefer having sperm waiting for the egg. Will post more later (on phone). Thanks ladies! P.S. This may not be CD10 because I don't exactly know when my HCG levels hit zero.


----------



## dashka

Good luck Frolicky and Asry -hope you get your IUI's!!!! fx..... :)


----------



## dashka

have to go to a baby shower today..... sigh - they are so hard to go to aren't they?....... and I hardly know this girl -but going to try to be positive about it and when I look at her I'm going to try to believe "that's going to be me in a few months!!"


----------



## Asryellah

Dashka good luck with babyshower, hopefully you can enjoy it and do take it as "this is gonna be me soon" get some tips ;)

I wont be able to get IUI for this cycle. I went for U/S on thursday and my folly was only 15mm and gyn wouldn't do insemination on friday cos she said on unmedicated cycles folly needs to be atleast 20mm. 
But yay, just my luck that it seems to be that size now :( oh what a difference a day makes!!! Couldn't agree with you more Froliky about them working on weekends. But hopefully my af will arrive on time and we CAN get IUI within this month though :)

Anyway good luck to your IUI Froliky! Cant wait to hear what this cycle brings to you :yellow::yellow::dust:


----------



## froliky2011

To any Ladies in the storm areas: I hope you are all safe!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Froliky and Asry - good luck I hope your IUI's work out, sounds frustrating:hugs::hugs:

Purple.........6 WEEKS! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Asryellah

I seem to be on the net all day searching info..cos I was thinking maybe we should do IUI anyway on monday, maybe its not too late??!! Only two days from opk +..Ohh..I dunno..


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :))) I hope you are all well :) I'm sorry that I haven't been in touch any earlier. I don't even have time to lurk nowadays. Baby Shirin is doing well and she is very cute, I'm just exhausted and have the brain of a fish.- just forgetting everything after 5 mins.
I want to wish Amanda a BIIIIIGGGG GOOOOD LUUUUCK!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::flower::flower::flower::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Hope this would be your lucky month sweetie. I will be following your beautiful eggs progress xxx

Carol hang in there girlfriend if you are lurking. The little bamboushkas are much stronger than you think. I'm sure she will be fine.:kiss::kiss: 

Purple, Twinks, HA, MIssy, Butterfly:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: I miss you all girls xxxx


----------



## froliky2011

On my way and donor calls to tell me someone hit his car. He's ok but will be late. Doctor said it was a good sign. Lol! Not superstitious so just hoping I don't ovulate yet. :)


----------



## Lady H

Oooooh Froliky, good luck. Hope it's a sign of some sort of divine intervention! Somebody up there knows the timing you need to be successful perhaps? :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Ars - I am so sorry your doctor could not come in today. :hugs: :hugs: Some women do ovulate quite late, I just don't understand why they would not do it Friday since you were so late ovulating anyway. They seem really lazy and insensitive. :hugs: again. I hope you at least did have :sex: and enjoy each other at least. 

AFM - Donor is fine. Car has some minor damage. He got there late, but not by too much. We did an IUI and she wants to do another one tomorrow a.m. My egg was still there after the IUI. 

I will catch up with you ladies tomorrow. Today was a bit hectic. Love to you all and I hope you are all well. xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

dashka - hope the baby shower was ok and not too tough on you :hugs:

Asry - maybe if your surge is still going today you can do the IUI in the morning? I don't know about the smiley faces as to whether they last more than a day...:shrug:

Froliky, glad you got the IUI done and fingers crossed you get a bfp from it :thumbup: Yes, maybe the timing will be perfect :hugs:

Skye, great to hear from you and glad Shirin is doing well :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies,

I thought this article was interesting.

https://www.naturalnews.com/035135_Roundup_herbicide_testosterone.html


----------



## purplelou

asry - I am not sure with the smiley faces either....does it signify the start of luteal surge?? 

Frolicky - good luck hun!! I hope the iui catches the eggie!!

HA - big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: in case you are lurky

Dwrgi - how are you feeling on the meds now?? I hope they are not too harsh on you!

Daska - I hope the baby shower wasn't to rough on you!

Butterfly - how are you feeling now hun?? I hope the nasty cramping is settled/gone, look after yourself!

Skye!!!!! So happy to see you lovely! it seems like mummyhood is keeping you sooo busy! big loves xxx

LadyH - I hope you caught that eggy this month!!

Twinks - how are things with you sweetie??

big loves to everyone else - missy and FM, penny and heavenly and eveyone I am missing. 
afm - well we went to the thetre last night, but minus dad :( he just didn't feel up to it, so we took mum anyway (he insisted) and I think it did her good to have a little break. I would recommend AvenueQ if you get a chance - Its sort of like the muppets - but for adults, Its quite rude in place but very funny!!

Nothing much to report here otherwise, I hope you are all enjoying a lovely sunday x


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - How are you feeling? Are you going to start TTC again soon? 

LadyH - When do you O?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Froliky :hi: Today I feel fine so that is good! I'm going to start ttcing as soon as poss but I am not sure when that will be - I don't feel like I have any time to waste :jo: :haha: 

I'm waiting for the hcg to go down :coffee: and I see the doc tomorrow. I am temping again so i hope that will start telling me something soon! At the moment I am hovering on my normal coverline. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought this article was interesting.
> 
> https://www.naturalnews.com/035135_Roundup_herbicide_testosterone.html

yes those pesky pesticides can do a real number on men/women in many ways! Try to buy the 'dirty dozen' in organic if possible - the top 12 veggie/fruits with pesticide residue...
https://www.organic.org/articles/showarticle/article-214


----------



## dashka

just doing a drive by -sorry !

Frolicky - so glad to hear that the IUI happened and you're ok (and donor ofcourse).... 

Butterfly - hope you get to try again soon!

Asry - I know you ovulate 12-48 hrs after the LH surge -but I guess it is hard to know exactly when the surge actually began (ie. when you got the smiley -you don't know how many hrs into it you were) I think the surge goes on for 12 hrs or something right?
Good luck and hope you can still do it???

Hello to everyone else and hope you are having a great weekend ladies! 

AFM - today is CD11 and ready to ov. in the next couple of days... Went to the baby shower yesterday -all was fine - I tried not to get down about it....

xoxo


----------



## Lady H

Froliky - I wish I knew! Last month was CD13 and today I am on CD14 with still negative OPK's. I really hope I am will Ovulate soon! I hate my OPK's though and have been reading on here that others feel the same, so will but new ones for next month that's for sure! Did you have another IUI this am?

Purple - see above, as and when there is an egg let's hope so!

:hugs: to all you superb Ladies. Anyone heard from ipen or Missey lately?

Carole - hope you spoke to DH and that you are ok?


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks everybody for the get well wishes. I started feeling better yesterday & thank God - just in time for my "Girl's night" I had scheduled weeks ago. Horror movies, wine & good Japanese-Thai food is like chicken soup for the soul...

Dwrgi  Thanks for the pics/info  the scenery & castle/gardens look so nice! Thats one thing I love about the UK  you guys have some great history & those castles have to be really awesome to visit (& of course, the kings & queens & renaissance, etc). I think our history only goes back to what  235 yrs? Thats a drop in the bucket. Maybe I'll get to go there 1 day? (my dad's side is Welsh) :thumbup:

Frolicky  OOOOOHHH FX for you w/your IUI past & present if you went again today!!!! :flower::hugs: Thanks for pesticide article  gosh, and we wonder why we are so unhealthy?!

Dashka- glad you made it thru the dreaded B.S. (good abbrev for it rt?) And thank you for the top 12 & least 12  See, I knew that veggies were bad for you! Na, j/k  but you know its bad if a veggie ends up being worse for you than a doughnut! And here I thought I was being so good:haha:

Asry  the smileys are suppd to detect the LH surge, but you could be at your beginning or end of it & wouldnt know. if you are like me, you only get a quick window (12 hrs) & 1 smiley vs. 2-3 days of smileys like some other people seem to get. Let us know if you do get it on Monday (FX)! :flower: If its a no go, then its OK - more time to get prepared :hugs:

Purple  so sorry your dad couldnt make the show. That had to be tough for you guys to go, but Im so glad you, DH & your mom did go bc it sounds like it was a fun show 9& you guys need it) - So, rude muppets, who thinks of this stuff?! :haha: I'll probably love it...

Butterfly  sounds like you are starting to see that light at the end of the tunnel. Hope that light gets brighter & brighter each day.:thumbup::flower: (PS  I was soooo waiting for someone to use that icon :jo:) :haha:

LadyH  Yeah, those line OPKs are hard to tell sometimes. I never got a +OPK until I just spent the $ on the CBED/smileys back in Nov & I just started testing 2x/day this past month too  just to be safe. I ov so late that I just find myself wanting to know when I can stop :sex: - it gets tiring after a 10-day stint! (even if its every other...). :sleep: 

:hi:to ipen, Missy, Twinks, DrS, HA & any other fine lady I missed (sorry)! I hope you all have a great Sunday! :coffee::munch:


----------



## Dwrgi

Frolicky-good luck with the IUI! I think the donor sperm man crash is a good omen!! He got there in time!! Fingers crossed hun! xxx

Asry-I think it is truly appalling that medical centres do not open on a Sat to do IUI. FFS! My private clinic opens all hours to do treatment, but the NHS hospital neaby wouldn't-it's just luck whether you ovulate in the week or not. There is no compassion for how you must be feeling now-such a wasted opportunity. But onwards and upwards and let's hope that they catch the eggy next cycle! Big :hugs: to you hun!

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee! How lovely to have you back-I have missed your cute little posts!! Wish me all the luck in the world hun, and please keep an eye on my progress in case I do something ridiculous. I know that you are a complete EXPERT on this!!! Big hugs and :kiss::kiss::kiss: to you and Shirin! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dashka-how are things with you?? Glad you managed the baby shower-not easy, is it hun, but one of these fine days, it'll be YOUR baby shower! xx

Purple-sorry that your father didn't feel up to the theatre. Better for him to stay at home and rest. I bet you missed him though. Glad you took your mother! And, yes, I agree with whoever congratulated you on 6 weeks! Marvellous! Keep it going hun! xxxx

Butterfly-lovely to see you back, although in the nicest possible way. They do say that month after mc is V fertile, so fingers crossed! And, btw, you're not an old lady just yet!! Silly billy!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ipenn-how are you hun? 

HA-big :hugs: and lots of M&Ms to you hun, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Missy-thinking of you! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Lady H-hope you get that smiley face soon! FX for you! xxx

I'm still stimming obviously. Had THE worst headache yesterday, and I know that I'm coming down with a cold. :nope: Had to do my injections in the car park at the cinema last night (went to see 'Dangerous Method.' Please, girls, take it from me, don't bother! Keira K was a joke. The girl can't act for everton mints). OH is doing them tonight. Have already warned him. Just made flapjacks with all sorts of goodness in them-seeds, nuts, dried fruits, etc. And also just decanted type of African veg stew I will take to work with me this week-full of beans, chick peas, spinach, etc. Downside, it's quite, ahem, windy in these parts!!! :blush: Roll on Wednesday for scan 2 and acupuncture straight after. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend, Axxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Just missed your post Lil, but wanted to say hi! Glad to hear you're feeling better! Where do your father's family come from?? Would love to find out more! I can see the castle that I sent a link to, from our house-we just take it for granted now, crazy isn't it? Big :hugs: to you hun, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Just missed your post Lil, but wanted to say hi! Glad to hear you're feeling better! Where do your father's family come from?? Would love to find out more! I can see the castle that I sent a link to, from our house-we just take it for granted now, crazy isn't it? Big :hugs: to you hun, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw, thanks Dwrgi. I don't know where in Wales they came from - I guess I considered myself lucky to know it was primarily "Wales". I will ask & see if he knows tho. :winkwink: (majority of us here are part so many things its hard to keep track of)

Keeping my FX for you Dwrgi!!!!!!!!!! You've been thru so much :hugs::hugs::hugs: Enjoy the rest of your wknd too!

P.S. - don't take this the wrong way, but I'm really glad I don't work next to you! (African stew) :blush::rofl:


----------



## LilSluz

Question for any of my progesterone-challenged friends: When you started taking the cream did you get a fever? what about estrogen? I'm taking both since Fri. & I have a fever today but don't feel sick (now that I'm not sick I have a fever?) 

Its gotta be the hormones...(?) Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - :hugs: I was able to try again right away. FX for you!! Doctor said I could, but they are all different :wacko: and if you go to a few you find out real fast that a second opinion becomes a third, fourth etc. Trust your body! It might also depend on how far along you were in your pregnancy when you mc. I hope you get a green light soon! :hugs:

Dashka - I know about the "dirty dozen" and try to buy all organic but sometimes there is not an option depending on what's available. Good Luck on O soon!! I am glad the baby shower is over. It's nice to be able to get them 'over' with. I hope you are cooking a fine egg in your ovary for fertilization! :baby:

LadyH - I stay away from the line tests from now on. They annoy me and are just not as reliable. Digital might be more $$ but at least the answer is clear. I also test 2-3 times a day depending upon what my fertility monitor says. I hope you are cooking a fabulous egg too which is ready for fertilization! :baby:

Ipen - Where are you? Are you OK? Pop in and say "hi" if you can. :hugs: I hope you are OK. 

HA - I am still thinking about you and sending my loving, healing, supportive vibes your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :hugs:

Purple - I am still hoping your dad pulls through with a clean bill of health (like my dad did a few months ago). I am sure he would have rather of seen you all go to the show than not because he did not go. I am glad you all enjoyed yourselves. I hope the baby is doing AWESOME and loving your uterus. ;) :happydance:

Dwrgi - Lol! Yes, the donor made it. I hope it was a good omen too, but I don't really believe that sorta stuff. Life is so unpredictable and mysterious. I do know that I feel very relaxed if I get a BFN or if I get a BFP. I am not sure but I just feel like if it doesn't happen this month it will in the future. I am not sure. I think the acupuncture did something because I feel so great, calm, content and peaceful. Oh, your food sounds amazing!!! Can I come over? Yummy!! Good Luck with your scan! I hope you don't have to poke yourself too much more. I hope you're making some fine eggs too!! Enjoy your acupuncture too. :thumbup:

If I missed anyone...Sorry. I am so grateful for you all! :friends: Have a great day! I am going to do some cleaning and then read a book with a steamy cup of the red rasberry leaf tea. :book: :)


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> Question for any of my progesterone-challenged friends: When you started taking the cream did you get a fever? what about estrogen? I'm taking both since Fri. & I have a fever today but don't feel sick (now that I'm not sick I have a fever?)
> 
> Its gotta be the hormones...(?) Thanks :thumbup:

I only got a fever the same month of my BFP. I know that your immune system goes down for implantation (progesterone helps lower it too) which makes you more vulnerable to getting a virus etc. Let's hope it's a good thing. FX'd for you!! :dust: 

My temp does go up with progesterone but not a fever.


----------



## purplelou

lil - I haven't taken progesterone but it makes sense that your temp would go up as they do after Ov, if you are sensitive to that rise you may be aware of a feverish feeling!


----------



## LilSluz

Yeah, I was thinking same thing - if prog makes temp go up after ov, then maybe taking "extra" is giving me a bit of fever. I run very cold so I never usually go above 98.6 (lucky to get that), but I'm at 100 this afternoon. 

Oh well, they said that I may experience some unusual things... I just get a little scared when messing w/hormones & thinking perhaps I should wait for 2nd opinion (in another month or so)? But then, I think if I wait for 2nd opinion & I timed things correctly this month, not taking it could ruin any chance I may have? Aye, carumba... :dohh:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil- I think a low grade fever is a good sign, the progesterone is working. Good luck! We're in tww sucks now together. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> Yeah, I was thinking same thing - if prog makes temp go up after ov, then maybe taking "extra" is giving me a bit of fever. I run very cold so I never usually go above 98.6 (lucky to get that), but I'm at 100 this afternoon.
> 
> Oh well, they said that I may experience some unusual things... I just get a little scared when messing w/hormones & thinking perhaps I should wait for 2nd opinion (in another month or so)? But then, I think if I wait for 2nd opinion & I timed things correctly this month, not taking it could ruin any chance I may have? Aye, carumba... :dohh:

Lil-:hugs: your immune system does drop. Do you have a cold or just low grade fever?


----------



## ipen44

His ladies. Thanks so much for asking after me. All is well here. I am Indiana, but the north so no storm damage for me.

My new work computer is not yet here so I can only look at the forum on my kindle fire. It is doable, but takes a bit more effort.

Trying to decide whether to use OPKs this month or forget it all together. For now I am enjoying wine and the new car I bought yesterday (not at the same time).

Good luck to all with your treatments everyone. I hope to get my computer tomorrow and catch up better.


----------



## hopobopo

froliky2011 said:


> Lil- I think a low grade fever is a good sign, the progesterone is working. Good luck! We're in tww sucks now together. :hugs:

Did you have your IUI yet? Good luck to you


----------



## drsquid

my clinic is open sat am. not sunday..


----------



## Asryellah

Ok Ladies, now you can officially call me nuts :fool: as I told you my clinic is closed sat-sun and I got smiley face on saturday, also on sunday morning&evening. Had ovulation pains sat+sunday. I always thought (still do ) that ovulation happens/egg is released when pain stops, not sure though. Anyhow, after googleing for whole weekend and finding reserches on timing of IUI I decided that we'll do IUI monday, and I just had it done 2 hours ago :happydance: 
Everything looked good, we had 9,5milj :spermy: my lining was 12mm and ovulation had happened. My gyn said that egg is fertilizable for 36hours, so now just hoping and praying that egg is still alive [-o&lt;and those spermies find it!!!
And it didn't hurt at all!!!! Like she said nature is so wise that when we ovulate cervix is straigtens and is little bit open for spermies, like mine was now and didnt feel the cathetre AT ALL :thumbup: like in my hsg she couldnt get it in and hurt like crap..
I'm exited, not too optimistic but glad I went. Next cycle (if it comes) we'll go injectables with iui.
Sorry for this TOTALLY selfish post :blush: 
Thanks for all of your support :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope march brings us miracles :cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Ok Ladies, now you can officially call me nuts :fool: as I told you my clinic is closed sat-sun and I got smiley face on saturday, also on sunday morning&evening. Had ovulation pains sat+sunday. I always thought (still do ) that ovulation happens/egg is released when pain stops, not sure though. Anyhow, after googleing for whole weekend and finding reserches on timing of IUI I decided that we'll do IUI monday, and I just had it done 2 hours ago :happydance:
> Everything looked good, we had 9,5milj :spermy: my lining was 12mm and ovulation had happened. My gyn said that egg is fertilizable for 36hours, so now just hoping and praying that egg is still alive [-o&lt;and those spermies find it!!!
> And it didn't hurt at all!!!! Like she said nature is so wise that when we ovulate cervix is straigtens and is little bit open for spermies, like mine was now and didnt feel the cathetre AT ALL :thumbup: like in my hsg she couldnt get it in and hurt like crap..
> I'm exited, not too optimistic but glad I went. Next cycle (if it comes) we'll go injectables with iui.
> Sorry for this TOTALLY selfish post :blush:
> Thanks for all of your support :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope march brings us miracles :cloud9:

You're allowed a 'selfish' post after what you've been through!! Let's hope that the sperm finds the egg and you have your own little bb in 9 months time! FX for you hun!!


----------



## purplelou

asry - thats wonderful news!!! I hope those spermies meet that eggy and get super snuggly!! :hugs:

hows everyone's day today so far??


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking same thing - if prog makes temp go up after ov, then maybe taking "extra" is giving me a bit of fever. I run very cold so I never usually go above 98.6 (lucky to get that), but I'm at 100 this afternoon.
> 
> Oh well, they said that I may experience some unusual things... I just get a little scared when messing w/hormones & thinking perhaps I should wait for 2nd opinion (in another month or so)? But then, I think if I wait for 2nd opinion & I timed things correctly this month, not taking it could ruin any chance I may have? Aye, carumba... :dohh:
> 
> Lil-:hugs: your immune system does drop. Do you have a cold or just low grade fever?Click to expand...

Hey Frolicky - just fever, no cold, don't feel sick or anything. Thats why I was thinking must be the hormones. It is better today - actually FF threw that temp out yesterday. I have to stop for 1.5 days anyway bc getting a bunch of tests done tomorrow. I didn't know you can lose some immunity - just in beginning or as long as you are taking?

Awesome you are in in 2ww, now! So, wait - did you get your 2nd round of IUI, too? I think you have higher chances after mc bc your body is "in mode". FX!!!!!!!!!!! :flower: 

P.S. - believe it or not I don't seem to mind the 2WW too much (remind me of this stmt in a week). Its the 10-day ov/bd-ing/am I going to ov? that freaks me out the most :wacko:(& takes the most energy!) :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Yay Asry! Yeah, if you kept getting smileys all Sunday, then LH still surging so your 12-24/36 hours window still going on & Monday is a good time to get IUI!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So, you are in 2WW too - would you be 1DPO or how does that work?

So glad for you!:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Purple - my day is just getting started :coffee:(on a Monday - fun). How is yours? 

When is your Dr appt? Can't wait... :hugs::winkwink::happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

YAY Asry willing those spermies to catch that egg and burrow in deep:hugs:

Dwrgi I am thinking of you constantly on this round of IVF and sending you every ounce of positivity that I have in me to let this be your time. Hang on in there :hugs:

Purple half way through first tri now yippee you will be fat and round before you know it and wondering how it all went so fast:hugs:

AFM I finally got the all clear for Zara and I am so relieved, I never want to be put through anything like that again and told the Dr's that as they chose not to tell me at 20 weeks they really shouldn't have said anything at this point but just made me have the scan by telling me it was normal practice at this stage. I really wouldn't have known any different and then they wouldn't have needed to scare me to death. Anyway I am glad it is all done and I can go back to enjoying the rest of my pregnancy.

Will catch up on everyones news later as at work and just jumped on quickly whilst the boss is in a meeting.

Take care and big :hugs: to all


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> YAY Asry willing those spermies to catch that egg and burrow in deep:hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi I am thinking of you constantly on this round of IVF and sending you every ounce of positivity that I have in me to let this be your time. Hang on in there :hugs:
> 
> Purple half way through first tri now yippee you will be fat and round before you know it and wondering how it all went so fast:hugs:
> 
> AFM I finally got the all clear for Zara and I am so relieved, I never want to be put through anything like that again and told the Dr's that as they chose not to tell me at 20 weeks they really shouldn't have said anything at this point but just made me have the scan by telling me it was normal practice at this stage. I really wouldn't have known any different and then they wouldn't have needed to scare me to death. Anyway I am glad it is all done and I can go back to enjoying the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> Will catch up on everyones news later as at work and just jumped on quickly whilst the boss is in a meeting.
> 
> Take care and big :hugs: to all

Am so pleased to hear this, and you did right to tell your docs your feelings. It would have spared you all this worry and anxiety. I guess they forget that we have feelings. Anyway, delighted to hear your news, and Zara will be here before you know it! Brilliant! :thumbup:

Thanks for the kind words, btw. It is hell on earth, isn't it, IVF? Don't know how people hold it together.... Second scan on Weds-roll on! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Question for any of my progesterone-challenged friends: When you started taking the cream did you get a fever? what about estrogen? I'm taking both since Fri. & I have a fever today but don't feel sick (now that I'm not sick I have a fever?)
> 
> Its gotta be the hormones...(?) Thanks :thumbup:

Hi Lil - I started using the cream over a year ago (still am -only after ovulation until AF) and the only symptoms I get are that it gives me tiny little pimples on my back (not too terrible though - just a few but sometimes they are the painful ones -yikes) Try to exfoliate your back -before ovulation it will help..

And I've also noticed it makes you feel pregnant more - like tired, bloated etc... never got a fever though... Fever is a sign that the body is fighting something (infection ???) Do you think you might have a UTI or something?

Good luck girl - gotta go!! xoxoxo


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies !!
Carole - YAY YAY YAY!!!!!! SO glad to hear that you and Zara are okay.... was thinking about you a lot.... Yes I agree the doctor's shouldn't have told you anything until they were sure..... Try and relax and enjoy the rest of your time preggers!!

Frolicky - fx for you the this IUI is the one!!!

Asry - So glad to hear you got the IUI this morning!!! awesome!!! sometimes things just work out! fx this is the one for you!

Lilsluz - glad to hear you're feeling better - hope you got that eggy too!!!

Ipen - glad you are okay! enjoy the new car!!

Purple - sounds like a great show.... I love muppets so would love that too! Is your doctor's app't tomorrow?? good luck !!!! xxoxoxo

Dwrgi - I really hope you get your BFP soon .... injecting in the parking lot must be so hard! wow you can see a castle from your home!!????? so amazing...

Butterfly, HA, Missy, Twinks, Never, Dr. S (and anyone else I missed-sorry!) Big hugs and hello!!!

AFM - yeah baby shower ok -I actually did have a shower for my adopted daughter when we arrived home with her (at 1 yr.old)... but it's definitely not the same when you are preggers and have that baby inside you - I love her more than anything - but just want the experience of carrying a baby ...
Yesterday at my daughter's gymnastics (she's 3 now) the instructor said to us that she is the spitting image of my husband (she doesn't look like me so I think people are curious and always say this to us)....So I tell them she is adopted.... and they are floored. I have to stop doing that though... it is none of their business and just saddens me when I do...

Yesterday I got positive OPK strips twice (morning and night) so I guess I'm ov. today /tomorrow... Not feeling any twinges yet though.:shrug:

Hope you wonderful ladies have a great day!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## froliky2011

hopobopo said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Lil- I think a low grade fever is a good sign, the progesterone is working. Good luck! We're in tww sucks now together. :hugs:
> 
> Did you have your IUI yet? Good luck to youClick to expand...

Yep. :happydance: Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly67

Carole, so glad you got the all clear for Zara but :grr: at those doctors for puting you through hell!

Dwrgi, can't wait to hear the results of your scan on Weds, I guess they will be measuring the follies etc and you will start to get a good idea of what is developing :happydance::happydance:

Went to the doc this morning and he thinks I don't need a D&C happydance:) - I'm hoping that my tests will be negative by the end of this week then I need to look out for O and hope I am able to dash to London in time to catch it...


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Carole, so glad you got the all clear for Zara but :grr: at those doctors for puting you through hell!
> 
> Dwrgi, can't wait to hear the results of your scan on Weds, I guess they will be measuring the follies etc and you will start to get a good idea of what is developing :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Went to the doc this morning and he thinks I don't need a D&C happydance:) - I'm hoping that my tests will be negative by the end of this week then I need to look out for O and hope I am able to dash to London in time to catch it...

Frolicky-well done and good luck!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-so pleased you don't need D&C! Delighted for you. I hope results will be negative by the end of this week and you can get down to business, so to speak!! Fingers crossed for you hun! What's it like being home? :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon it is good to be home but the downside is that, much as I get on with my lodger, I really need a place of my own now so am hoping I can sell this place quickly now. :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon it is good to be home but the downside is that, much as I get on with my lodger, I really need a place of my own now so am hoping I can sell this place quickly now. :wacko:

Yes, hope so too! You need privacy, really, don't you? Sending you big hugs-:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> Hey Dwrgi IVF is a complete biaatch that takes you on a rollacoaster ride of one extreme emotion to the other. You get so hopeful and then so doubtful, you get scared to be too positive just in case it jinxs you and then you feel like if you are not super positive it will also not work for you arrgh. You put so much into it with emotions, physical and financial with no sure outcome.
> 
> On the positive side it does overcome so many of of the steps of getting pregnant that you are just left with the implantation phase to conquer.
> 
> I am a firm believer if you can deal with the challenges of IVF and come out sane then everything else in life will be a doddle. Hang in there honey and visualise those follies growing perfectly giving you top grade eggs at the end.
> 
> I will be continuing to send you lots of love and positivity :hugs:


----------



## hopobopo

froliky2011 said:


> hopobopo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Lil- I think a low grade fever is a good sign, the progesterone is working. Good luck! We're in tww sucks now together. :hugs:
> 
> Did you have your IUI yet? Good luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> Yep. :happydance: Thanks.Click to expand...


that's great! :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Carole, so glad you got the all clear for Zara but :grr: at those doctors for puting you through hell!
> 
> Dwrgi, can't wait to hear the results of your scan on Weds, I guess they will be measuring the follies etc and you will start to get a good idea of what is developing :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Went to the doc this morning and he thinks I don't need a D&C happydance:) - I'm hoping that my tests will be negative by the end of this week then I need to look out for O and hope I am able to dash to London in time to catch it...

I am at work, but wanted to quickly reply to this...

I went to yoga yesterday and the yoga instructor had a mc too and she was 9 weeks when she mc and she had a D&C and got pregnant right away afterwards. FX'd for you!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Question for any of my progesterone-challenged friends: When you started taking the cream did you get a fever? what about estrogen? I'm taking both since Fri. & I have a fever today but don't feel sick (now that I'm not sick I have a fever?)
> 
> Its gotta be the hormones...(?) Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Lil - I started using the cream over a year ago (still am -only after ovulation until AF) and the only symptoms I get are that it gives me tiny little pimples on my back (not too terrible though - just a few but sometimes they are the painful ones -yikes) Try to exfoliate your back -before ovulation it will help..
> 
> And I've also noticed it makes you feel pregnant more - like tired, bloated etc... never got a fever though... Fever is a sign that the body is fighting something (infection ???) Do you think you might have a UTI or something?
> 
> Good luck girl - gotta go!! xoxoxoClick to expand...

Oh great - I'm already wrestling w/the late-30's pimples that I didn't even deal w/in puberty, now my back - I'll be like a spotted leopard espec if I go to the beach. Must have been something weird - no fever today (whew).Thank you so much for the feedback & luck!:flower:

GL to you catching your eggy too - yay for ov! :happydance: 

Carole - sooooooo glad to hear! Argh, you must have been beside yourself for several days not knowing! But so so glad it worked out well - whew! :thumbup:

Butterfly - thank God for no D&C! :happydance: Its really rough - really rough (I cried whole time at my 12.5 wk mc bc it was so painful) Sooo glad you don't have to go thru that! :flower:

I'm hearing good news on this post now, ladies - let's keep it up! C'mon Miracle March!!!! Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

dashka said:


> AFM - yeah baby shower ok -I actually did have a shower for my adopted daughter when we arrived home with her (at 1 yr.old)... but it's definitely not the same when you are preggers and have that baby inside you - I love her more than anything - but just want the experience of carrying a baby ...
> Yesterday at my daughter's gymnastics (she's 3 now) the instructor said to us that she is the spitting image of my husband (she doesn't look like me so I think people are curious and always say this to us)....So I tell them she is adopted.... and they are floored. I have to stop doing that though... it is none of their business and just saddens me when I do...

Dashka: Yes, why tell strangers your DD is adopted? She is your child--she is from your heart instead of from "under" your heart, that's the only difference! I don't bother to "correct" people when they refer to my SD as my DD. It's none of their biz. I totally respect my SD's parents, but I'm not going to negate the care and the love I put into her (and make us feel awkward around people who know nothing about us) simply because she's not mine biologically. And that's just my SD. If she were my AD...shoot! I'd be taking those compliments all the time--"why yes, thank you, she looks just like her daddy, doesn't she?" LOL. That's your baby girl, and it's no one's biz how she got to be in your arms unless you (or she) chooses to share that info. Your baby girl sounds precious, BTW.

AFM: Gulp. Yikes. Gasp. I'm the big 4-0 tomorrow ladies! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## dashka

Nikki thanks so much ... You are absolutely right and they told us the same in our adoption classes ... I don't know why I tell people ... Part of me wants to tell people how extra special she is I guess.. Coming from an orphanage and look at her now... She was 12 pounds when we met her at 10 months! But it's going to stop as she is understanding things now and we need to introduce her slowly to the adoption idea... She was definitely born in my heart and I still feel like a piece of my heart is walking around when I see her ....


----------



## dashka

Happy birthday Nikki tomorrow!!! I turn 40 in May also!!
Hope you and baby are doing well!!


----------



## Asryellah

Nikki Happy Birthday in advance!! Yay :cake::yipee: hope you have a special day :hugs:

Butterfly - hope you get your O soon and get back with business in London :bunny: so happy to hear you are recovering :hugs:

Dwirgi - were you havin U/S today? Hopefully everything is lookin good :thumbup: and sending :plane: you some good vibes and sunshine so that you get the strength to go through IVF :hugs::friends:

LilS- good that it seems fever is gone, maybe it had something to do with implantation? :winkwink: I've also read some women have fever etc. when they get pregnant. Hopefully this is it!!!:hugs: I had reflexology yesterday and she said why dont you just decide this is it, IUI is gonna work - why would you want to be sad its not gonna work in advance and get too many stressvibes in your body, you can do it then IF you found out it didnt.

Carole - I'm so glad everything is good now :hugs: hopefully you can relax for the rest of the pregnancy and nothing comes in your way anymore.

Dashka - Yes I agree with Nikki, your daughter is your daughter, no need to explain ppl where she came. Shes your precious :hugs: I can see how much you love her from the way you write :hugs:

Hows purple doing? :hugs: 
Froliky - have you had terrible headaches after IUI? I was just wondering if this is from doing that or just something else..ouch ](*,)

Hope all of you have a great day :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Nikki, happy birthday! :cake: :happydance::happydance:

Asry, hope your headache goes soon :hugs::hugs:

Froliky, thanks for that, it would be amazing if that happened to me too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Grrrrrr- :grr:, just lost a LONG post!!! 

Nikki-a HUGE happy birthday to you hun! :cake::cake: A special birthday for a special year, and almost at the 12 week mark! Fantastic! Hope you have a really special day! :kiss:

Asry-I wouldn't be at all surprised if the headache was down to the meds you took for the IUI. Try to relax and drink as much water as you possibly can to help flush the toxins away! Thinking of you, and let's hope there are magical goings-on inside your tum, as we speak!!! Also love your reflexologist's advice-we always expect to fail, but why not expect to win? Why not expect a miracle???! Good luck to you hun, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:

Lil-sorry to hear about the bacne-mine has cleared up almost instantly, and I'm sure yours will too, once you finish the meds. I bought a back scrubber to help slough off dead skin, but also because it felt so nicem, as my back was so irritated! Hope you're okay hun, Axxx :hugs:

Dashka, I agree with Asry that it is obvious you completely adore your AD, what business it is of others whether she is yours biologically or not. :hugs:

Butterfly-I HOPE you get lucky too! Bring on the O, I say!! And bring on the :bfp: Thinking of you, and sending big hugs and lots of love, Axxxx :kiss::kiss:

Carole, really appreciate your support, I was really touched when you popped by to leave yesterday's post. Big :hugs: to you, Axxx

Missy, HA, Twinks, Ipenn, Dr S, Lady H, Purple, how are you all doing? I'm sure I've missed somebody out, but big :hi: to you all.

I'm at home today, just sooooooooo shattered with all the meds, and sure that I'm coming down with a cold. It's not as if I'm going to be doing this every month, so I'm taking a sickie, and am just going to rest, sleep, drink lots of water, rest, sleep, etc. Scan tomorrow-let's hope there's something going on in my ovaries-GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!! 

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - I am so happy that you seem to be healing - roll on the bfp for you and a supersticky bean!! :flower:

Dwrgi - good luck with the scan tomorrow! I have a good feeling for you for this month!! I hope your cold doesn't hang around xx :hugs:

lil - bacne is a bugger!! I had it as a teenager! maybe its a good sign that your body thinks it's a teenager again! :winkwink:

Carole - oh what a relief that Zara is ok! shame on your doctor for scaring you like that thou! now you can just look forwards to meeting your little girl :D

Frolicky and Asry - 2ww!! I am sending you both a ton of :hugs: and positive sticky vibes! and Asry - I hope the headache settles soon! :happydance::happydance:

Twinkle - big loves to you! has there been anymore Burlesque action at your house?? or is your lucky dh still recovering?? :winkwink:

Dashka - I agree with the other ladies - you daughter is your daughter, doesn't matter how she arrived :hugs: it's no-one elses business. :happydance: now Im rooting for you that she gets to be a big sister soon!

Missy - I hope you are ok, thinking of you and sending :hugs:

HA - big giant :hugs: and a huge bag of virtual M&Ms coming your way xx

Nikki - happy birthday for tomorrow, :cake: I hope you have a fab day! are you planning anything nice to celebrate?

Ipenn - glad you are ok after the storm! it looked awful on the news coverage here! and yay for wine :wine: and a new car!!

LadyH - I had a peek at your chart, you have a dip today I wonder if todays the day?? keeping fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

DrS - when do you start your new job?? :thumbup: good luck with it! Is iui a go or no go this cycle - when are you travelling?? :shipw:

for anyone Ive missed...huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:


afm - I went to the doctors this morning so that's one scary thing done. It was after I went to the doctors last time that I started bleeding, although I realise the two are not related. other than that now much to report. I hope you ladies are all doing ok?? big loves xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Butterfly - I am so happy that you seem to be healing - roll on the bfp for you and a supersticky bean!! :flower:
> 
> Dwrgi - good luck with the scan tomorrow! I have a good feeling for you for this month!! I hope your cold doesn't hang around xx :hugs:
> 
> lil - bacne is a bugger!! I had it as a teenager! maybe its a good sign that your body thinks it's a teenager again! :winkwink:
> 
> Carole - oh what a relief that Zara is ok! shame on your doctor for scaring you like that thou! now you can just look forwards to meeting your little girl :D
> 
> Frolicky and Asry - 2ww!! I am sending you both a ton of :hugs: and positive sticky vibes! and Asry - I hope the headache settles soon! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Twinkle - big loves to you! has there been anymore Burlesque action at your house?? or is your lucky dh still recovering?? :winkwink:
> 
> Dashka - I agree with the other ladies - you daughter is your daughter, doesn't matter how she arrived :hugs: it's no-one elses business. :happydance: now Im rooting for you that she gets to be a big sister soon!
> 
> Missy - I hope you are ok, thinking of you and sending :hugs:
> 
> HA - big giant :hugs: and a huge bag of virtual M&Ms coming your way xx
> 
> Nikki - happy birthday for tomorrow, :cake: I hope you have a fab day! are you planning anything nice to celebrate?
> 
> Ipenn - glad you are ok after the storm! it looked awful on the news coverage here! and yay for wine :wine: and a new car!!
> 
> LadyH - I had a peek at your chart, you have a dip today I wonder if todays the day?? keeping fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> DrS - when do you start your new job?? :thumbup: good luck with it! Is iui a go or no go this cycle - when are you travelling?? :shipw:
> 
> for anyone Ive missed...huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> afm - I went to the doctors this morning so that's one scary thing done. It was after I went to the doctors last time that I started bleeding, although I realise the two are not related. other than that now much to report. I hope you ladies are all doing ok?? big loves xxx

Thank you hun, you are always so thoughtful. What did the doctors say? Am sure that all will be okay with this little bean! Try not to worry hun, easier said than done, I know! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

thank you hun xx
The doctor was very nice and just checked my blood pressure and made sure I was taking prenatal vitamins. He's booked me to see the midwife in a couple of weeks, so hopefully everything stays put now. 


Ladies I know it's hard to hear pregnancy details, so I am consciously trying not to post a lot of stuff on this thread about that. I have started a journal and will put it there :) I love you guys though and I don't want to leave here. I did make a tentative post on the grads thread but all the ladies there (with the exception of Carole) are busy with their own newborns/older babies and I don't really know anyone except carole, so I hope no-one minds if I hang on here for a bit. (If I am being insensitive - please say) Maybe March will be the miracle month (I really hope so!!) and then we can all go head over to a new thread together!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> thank you hun xx
> The doctor was very nice and just checked my blood pressure and made sure I was taking prenatal vitamins. He's booked me to see the midwife in a couple of weeks, so hopefully everything stays put now.
> 
> 
> Ladies I know it's hard to hear pregnancy details, so I am consciously trying not to post a lot of stuff on this thread about that. I have started a journal and will put it there :) I love you guys though and I don't want to leave here. I did make a tentative post on the grads thread but all the ladies there (with the exception of Carole) are busy with their own newborns/older babies and I don't really know anyone except carole, so I hope no-one minds if I hang on here for a bit. (If I am being insensitive - please say) Maybe March will be the miracle month (I really hope so!!) and then we can all go head over to a new thread together!

Oh Purps, you're always so sensitive. Please stay with us for longer-we miss you when you are not here, and want to know how you are getting on. I know it's a sensitive area, but you're one of the most thoughtful people I know, so I'm sure that you won't offend any one of us. Plus, we want to know what treatment you get so that we are prepared when we all get preggers!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So, worry not, and stay with us. 

Lots and lots of love and delighted that everything went well for you today! 
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> thank you hun xx
> The doctor was very nice and just checked my blood pressure and made sure I was taking prenatal vitamins. He's booked me to see the midwife in a couple of weeks, so hopefully everything stays put now.
> 
> 
> Ladies I know it's hard to hear pregnancy details, so I am consciously trying not to post a lot of stuff on this thread about that. I have started a journal and will put it there :) I love you guys though and I don't want to leave here. I did make a tentative post on the grads thread but all the ladies there (with the exception of Carole) are busy with their own newborns/older babies and I don't really know anyone except carole, so I hope no-one minds if I hang on here for a bit. (If I am being insensitive - please say) Maybe March will be the miracle month (I really hope so!!) and then we can all go head over to a new thread together!
> 
> Oh Purps, you're always so sensitive. Please stay with us for longer-we miss you when you are not hear, and want to know how you are getting on. I know it's a sensitive area, but you're one of the most thoughtful people I know, so I'm sure that you won't offend any one of us. Plus, we want to know what treatment you get so that we are prepared when we all get preggers!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So, worry not, and stay with us.
> 
> Lots and lots of love and delighted that everything went well for you today!
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

thank you! 
I am very happy to be staying :D


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> thank you hun xx
> The doctor was very nice and just checked my blood pressure and made sure I was taking prenatal vitamins. He's booked me to see the midwife in a couple of weeks, so hopefully everything stays put now.
> 
> 
> Ladies I know it's hard to hear pregnancy details, so I am consciously trying not to post a lot of stuff on this thread about that. I have started a journal and will put it there :) I love you guys though and I don't want to leave here. I did make a tentative post on the grads thread but all the ladies there (with the exception of Carole) are busy with their own newborns/older babies and I don't really know anyone except carole, so I hope no-one minds if I hang on here for a bit. (If I am being insensitive - please say) Maybe March will be the miracle month (I really hope so!!) and then we can all go head over to a new thread together!

A Big Fat (cautiously optimistic?) :happydance: on the Dr Appt! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

But pleeeeeez don't leave us! :cry: (unless someone else is sensitive about it, of course & I'd understand too...) AFM, I would love to hear all the good deets as you go! Who else is going to teach us what to do/expect? - You didn't realize that you weren't just a mommy of 1 but to all 20+ of us!? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies....
hope you're having a great day!

Thanks to everyone for the kind words re: my AD... I totally agree...

Nikki - Happy Birthday again!! Hope you are celebrating girl!!:flower:

Purple - PLEASE PLEASE don't go!! You give us HOPE! and love hearing about your details... Glad to hear the dr. app't went okay... :) :happydance:

Dwrgi - I hope you are feeling better and that nasty cold goes away.... I agree drink lots of water to get those toxins out.... FX March will be lucky for you!:hugs:

Lilsluz - hope you are feeling better... and hope that fever was a good sign! xo:flower:

Asry and Frolicky - hope you are taking it easy and fingers and toes crossed for you!:hugs:

Ipen, HA, Dr.S, Butterfuly, Carole, Never, Twinks, Missy and Heavenly (where are you?) ...hope you are all well!!! Big Hugs to you and (whoever I missed!)

AFM - I think I ovulated yesterday as my OPK strips were positive morning and night on Sunday - then yesterday around Noon I got some cramping in my left ovary side..... (it lasted about 2 hrs)... longer than usual... Does anyone know if you ovulate when the cramping is there? I have heard that is not necessarily the case... but thought I'd ask. If I did ov. yesterday than that would be Day 12 - not the best for follicular stage .... My ND said the longer the follicular stage the better (egg has more time to grow) but we'll see what happens.

xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Dashka - I'm always also wondering about ovulation pains. Some doc has said it might be folly just growing fast or then bursting out. Or it could be the start of o or the end. Who knows :shrug:, I guess if you chart then you'll know after when it happend by the temp rise. 
Anyhow, hopefully you'll catch that egg :happydance::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

purple- you are far from insensitive. i think people like hearing about the us, normal baby visits etc especially from people who have been trying so hard.. i think people are ridiculously happy for you and want follow up =) i think what feels insensitive sometimes is graphic detail about diaper bag purchases etc

im going for day 12 us tomorrow to check the follies and plan trigger and iui.


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Dashka - I'm always also wondering about ovulation pains. Some doc has said it might be folly just growing fast or then bursting out. Or it could be the start of o or the end. Who knows :shrug:, I guess if you chart then you'll know after when it happend by the temp rise.
> Anyhow, hopefully you'll catch that egg :happydance::happydance:

Yes, I remember reading somewhere that it was the egg rupturing from the follicle. My ov pains used to last a few hours, so I must have flippin enormous eggs, or blooming slow ones, to take that long to get shifted. Nor did they ever do any good. Grrrr. :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies!

I'm having a good birthday. My dad sent a wonderful fruit basket to my work for me to share with coworkers. My DH has something planned for me on Saturday (it's er a "surprise" but my BFF has hinted around a bit, LOL).

The only little bummer to it all (and it's very minor) is that because I'm still hiding the PG from everyone until after my nuchal translucency Monday (my last big, yet scary, hurdle of the first tri), I can't mention the biggest birthday gift I've received in front of all my family and friends. :nope: So close, yet so far. :shrug:

Ummmm, Purple...you DO know someone else on the Graduates thread besides Carole. :haha: I would love to have some company, since as you've pointed out, most of the graduates are almost done with their PG or have little ones already. :happydance: Waiting for others in this forum to join us. :hugs:


Dwigi: Hope you feel better. 

Daska, if the longer the folli stage the bigger the egg, then my egg was the size of Montana, because I tried and failed to ovulate twice in December before it finally happened on day 22. :dohh:

There's so much conception activity going on at the same time that something's gotta stick! I expect to see BFPs at the end of the TWW from Froliky and Asryella.

Sigh, OK, gotta jam, but hello and thanks again to everyone for my fantastic b-day wishes! :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Nikki & I'm more than happy to have you & Purple hang out with us for as long as you want to! xx


----------



## purplelou

aww Nikki - thank you lovely! I haven't got my courage up yet if Im honest! but of course I know you :hugs: I didn't know you posted over there too thou :)

and ladies, thank you, big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - I love you all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!

How are you feeling, Frolicky and Asry? Hope you're both resting up as much as you can!

Purple, how are you doing today?? 

Butterfly-hello!!!! You okay, hun? Thinking of you!

Missy-come back to us!!!! We miss you! xxxxx

HA-big :hugs: Thinking of you loads!

Dr. S-good luck with day 12 scan. 

Lady H, Ipenn-where are you? 

Nikki-happy birthday! What a lovely surprise from your father. Hmm, I bet you're desperate to tell everybody your news. Only a few more days to go!

Twinks, what you up to? Hope you're okay?

Dashka, Lil-love to you both!

Big hi to anybody that I've forgotten!

Had my second scan today-loads of follies, more than last year (7 biggish ones one one side, with another 5-6 little ones, and 4 on the other side, only two of a good size, tho.) and a perfect triple lining at 8.2mm. Nurse was delighted. Follies seem to have grown faster than last year too, as we compared results. Yes, I said to her, I know this sounds good, but how many eggs will we get from it? That's the big issue. She couldn't make sense of last summer's outcome because, as she pointed out, the thickness of the endometrium correlates to the number of eggs, and I had a lovely thick lining last summer too... Let's hope for better luck this time! Next scan on Friday, with EC on Monday or Tuesday. Yikes! 

Love to you all, am off back to bed now with my hot water bottle. Splitting headache, and feel like poo pants. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh Dwrgi - It sounds good so far! :dance: I'd like to whisper to your follies and give them a little pep talk maybe and explain to them that they should all try and grow big and fat and be just about the right size!
How are you feeling in yourself?? is the headache from the nasty cold or the meds do you think?? Hot water bottle sounds a great idea, make sure and drink loads of fluids and rest lots!!

frolicky and asry - how are you ladies doing in that 2ww?? I am constantly thinking about all you ladies on this thread, but when someone is having a treatment or even just a hard time I send some extra positive vibes their way!

DsS - thanks hun, how are you doing?? Is your trip soon?? Good luck tomorrow :thumbup:

Missy - big :hugs: just because.

Nikki - I just reread your post and my mouth went all watery over fruit baskets - yum yum! what do you think your surprise is???

HA - big M&M :hugs: to you!

big squishy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to Lil, Daska, LadyH, Ipenn, twinkle, Heavenly and any lurking ladies (I still think about Pad and OMM and wooly and wonder how they are!) I hope you are all having a good dayxx

afm - Im in work today (I have the rest of the week booked as holiday - to use up the rest of my entitlement for the year before April) and I am tired - nothing to do with pregnancy though - my two naughty doggies both snored all night long last night and kept me awake!! little devils. I am looking forwards to home time!


----------



## Butterfly67

hey Dwrgi I was just about to email you to see how your scan had gone and then thought it was a good idea to look on here first :haha:

Sounds excellent about the follies then, I'm keeping everything crossed that they all turn into a good bunch of eggies for you. :thumbup: Egg collection seems to come round so quickly! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Just dropping by at the end of a very long day at work, things seem to be getting even busier when I should be slowing down hahaha.

Purple I completely understand you wanting to stay on this thread and not as comfortable yet on the Grads. To be honest it has only been recently that I have posted on there regularly, earlier in my pregnancy I really did feel like I did not have much in common with them as they had all delivered and talked about baby stuff not pregnancy and I wasn't at that stage yet. I still LOVE this thread as still feel close to what all the ladies on here are going through and think I always will. I have been a member on here for so long that I have seen many come and go and although I am now in the late stage of pregnancy I still do not feel ready to leave you guys.

Dwrgi so pleased about your scan results YAY for fab follies, keep imagining those follies growing and flourishing and I am sure your EC will be a great result :hugs:

Nikki happy birthday honey and you are so nearly out of the first tri and able to share your fantastic news YAY

Twinks how are you doing honey ?

Daksha I hope you get that egg this month and all the others currently waiting to O grab those men and make it happen.

Off home now to have a snooze on the sofa as I am exhausted today :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hello all you wonderful ladies!!! hope you're having a great day....

Dwrgi - great - your app't sounds like it went nicely.... GROW GROW FOLLIES! FX AND TOES CROSSED FOR YOUR EC NEXT WEEK!!!! XOXO

Purple - you relax girl!! you deserve it! I posted in your journal as well.... xo

Frolicky and Asry & Lilsluz - hope you are cookin' up something that smells like a BFP!!

Nikki - hope you have a great (surprise) event on the weekend!

Big hello to Ipen, Missy, Heavenly, Dr. S , Butterfly, HA, Carole, Never, Twinks and anyone I missed!!! hope you are all well...

AFM - ... I don't know now if I'm 1 DPO or 2 DPO - as I had cramping more on Monday and very little yesterday morning... I had dark line on OPK on Sunday and lighter still on Monday. My ND says that you ovulate 12-48 hrs after the surge -but don't know exactly when the "high point" of the surge was. I don't do temps - got tired of that years ago and my poor hubby having to listen to that beeping noise... My dog also sleeps in our room and sometimes it was freaking her out.. :) So for now I'll say I'm 1/2 DPO..

Good luck and have a great day ladies!!


----------



## drsquid

lining is 8.3mm (or so) got two 2.something eggs on the right, two small and unlikely to mature ones on the left.. so overall not as good however last time there was one giant one and 4 small, this time both are likely to go. trigger tonight for friday.. i think im totally doing us tomorrow at work cause if i see fluid around the cyst or it collapses, im so going over there to do the iui tomorrow..


----------



## purplelou

DrS - good luck with the iui - I'll keep all limbs crossed for you xxx

Dashka - You are very precise 1/2 DPO :haha: I hope that eggy got caught!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies...I have missed my 35+ TTC #1 thread so much! I love all you ladies even you prego ladies! In fact, it gets my mind thinking about when I will be where you are at and does not make me feel bad at all but only makes me feel good.

I have been away, I bought a new (well a 2010) car and have been crazy busy. 

Nikki - Happy 40th!! What a wonderful birthday present at the end of your 12 weeks. Awe!! So happy for you! Enjoy every moment of pregnancy!

LilSluz - How are you doing? Sorry about the bacme, I have some and am not on meds and think it's from hormonal changes later in life. :( What day are you going to test?

Dashka - You turn 40 in May too! Wow! We are all like fine wine and only getting better with age. As for cramps, I don't do that stuff because my doctor does an us after my IUIs to see if egg is gone. On Sunday my egg was gone and I can tell you I don't recall any noticeable cramps between Saturday and Sunday. We're in the TWW now together.... :dust: :dust: l

Dwrgi - Sounds like you have a very promising month!! You produced some great follicles and had a wonderful lining!! You are joining the rest of us soon in the TWW!! :hugs: Yeah!! 

Carol - Like the others said..I love having you prego ladies around. It give me hope and makes me feel joy for you all.

Purple - See message to Carol. :) :hugs: I hope all is well and beany is sticking like super glue. 

Arsyellah - My acupuncturist always says "Breathe and Believe" and to Trust. She's right, so I have been doing a little visualization with that instead of the negative stuff. I don't think "Oh it's this cycle" but rather "it will happen" type stuff. The headaches have to do with hormonal changes (unless it's something else). It's also a typical sign in early pregnancy as the hormones adjust etc. :dust: :dust: 

Butterfly - When did your HCG reach zero? Are you going in for an us soon. :hugs: :hugs: I am hoping that yoga instructor is a good sign for us. ;)

Ipen - Glad the storm missed you and you are enjoying some wine. That sounds wonderful!! :)

LadyH - :dust: When do you have your beta? 

Twinkle - Burlesque show? I missed that. I don't have the guts to do that for my DH. I wish I did. I am a bit shy sometimes when it comes to that stuff. Maybe one day I will surprise him. I tell him my fantasies and he likes that though. :)

DrSquid - I had two follicles last month and I got a BFP. Why did you say it was not good? 

HA - I hope you are doing better and am thinking about you. :hugs: :hugs: I hope your doctors answer all your questions so you and your team can plan for a better strategy for you all. :hugs: again.

Missy - I hope you are OK. I am not too familiar with you but hope you are OK nonetheless.

AFM - I have acupuncture tonight (I call it my heroine session...since it involves needles and makes me feel so good ;) ) I am doing pretty good. Staying busy and figure if I get a :bfn: at least I have a new car to make the news a little less unbearable. I am doing my routine..grapefruit juice in a.m., red rasberry leaf tea during day, iron supplements, prenatal vitams and yoga. Oh, well, at least I am taking good care of myself and feel good. Thanks for being there. I feel a little tired today. I have my beta on March 19th but will most likely test at home before then. <3~~~~ vibes to you all.


----------



## drsquid

not that it isnt good, just not as good as last month. if this month doesnt work im def doing injectibles.


----------



## froliky2011

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







For my TTC ladies.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopobopo

Going through the threads I've realized how impatient I am, although I do like reading everyones stories. I don't go back to the fert doctor till the 16th, How does everyone deal with the stress of waiting?


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - I've been meaning to catch up, sorry! But you are getting your own post b/c its sort-of a lot :winkwink:

As far as AD, you should do whatever you think is right given your circumstances. I guess it also depends on how close the friends are, when you think you may broach the subject w/AD (I know shes only 3 but...) & other such factors. Some people might tell people, some might just tell a few & others don't say a thing to anyone until they're 18+ - it's what you feel is best for you & her. If you want be very open about it w/her, then you may want your good/close friends to know, but if you wanted to wait until she gets olders, then I'd prob keep to myself as much as you could. But either way, she is your precious daughter & you love her immensely & that is all that matters in life. 

Also, as far as cramps, I was trying to look that up for you & got this: 
Mittelschmerz is characterized by lower abdominal and pelvic pain that occurs roughly midway through a woman's menstrual cycle. *The pain can appear suddenly and usually subsides within hours, although it may sometimes last two or three days. In some cases it can last up to the following cycle*. (yikes! :-k) & also: "this monthly reminder of fertility is thought to be the result of the maturation or release of an egg from an ovary"... I guess thats a tough one b/c you can't really pinpoint it if you get it 2-3 days & it could be "maturing" or could be "releasing"? (they don't know, either is what I got). 

But, if you ever did want to go back to temping, I will admit I dont temp same time every day :shrug::shhh:, but its within an hour or 2  you still usually get the general changes in temps either way, even if not perfect. But thats just if you really need to know the day & want to confirm (I have to confirm b/c have had late & annov cycles before. that, and I'm a control freak:wacko:)

Keeping FX for you & lots & lots of :dust: whether 1/2 DPO or 2DPO! :winkwink:


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, a flying visit to say I am still here and Reading the thread daily but am trying to avoid the crazies. Think I finally ovulated today so will catch up this weekend once we stop dtd!! Love to you all xx

edit-crazies means me going it, not you guys!!


----------



## LilSluz

Hi my TTC#1>35 sisters! Ive only been able to pop in here & there lately  so busy, but have been keeping up w/everyone:

Nikki - Happy 40th :cake:!! you gonna go out & paint the town purple? (prune juice) Let us know how that final hump goes! (the 12-wk one, that is  you can leave out any other ones you have in between, thanks:blush:). :haha: How exciting!

Frolicky  Im going to try to hold out until AF, but sometimes Ill test on 12DPO. You? Thank you for the reminder to think positive & expect the unexpected! O:) So, you DID go 2 days IUI then (I knew about the car crash one, but) - yay! Im on edge for you  FX!:flower: (oh yeah - enjoy that heroine tonight; I'll be getting my energy fix too!):haha:

Dwrgi  YAY :happydance: for lots of big follies AND triple 8.2mm lining  you must be ecstatic! :yipee: Even if you feel like poo-pants.:loo: :haha: Time is really moving along for you now (all the bacne & spots are behind you now). Thanks for the bacne encouragement & tips, too :haha:

DrS  Yay for your 2 follies vs 1!:happydance: And good lining too! GL on Friday (or tomorrow) IUI!:thumbup:

Asry  I was googling the IUI thing & there were a lot of ladies complaining about headaches after IUI. Some would take the next day off work, even, so I suppose its due to your IUI. But thats ok, maybe that means its working?! :winkwink:

Butterfly  how you doin, darlin? :flower: Are we ready to rock-n-roll yet? ;)Hope so!

Dashka  btw, I like ½ DPO vs 2DPO  better follie time! :winkwink: FX -

Purple  big :hugs: to you today, momma

HA  I hope you are doing OK & on vacation by now :?: :hugs:

LadyH - yeah, we know what you meant...:wacko: :haha: Hope you come back to sanity soon! & hope you caught the eggy!

:wave: to Twinks, Ipen, Carole & anyone else I forgot!

AFM  I now hold a record at the local Quest diagnostics for most tubes in 1 sitting  was 22 tubes, but most of them were fill to the top ones. I was there 2 hours & now I look like a junkie w/bruises bc veins kept giving out  ewww! :sick: Apparently my Dr. is VERY thorough - thats ok, I'll take that over incompetent anyday! :thumbup:

Keep getting fevers & have had continuous 5-day cramp on lower left side but Dr said they haven't heard of creams causing a fever - just a "little" fluctuation in temps maybe. I guess I'll keep taking creams & hopef it'll go away soon (just don't like the idea of any fever when TTC)...:shrug: I'm sure all will be fine soon.

Big HUGS & LOVES to everyone & lots of :dust: We all need to believe in Miracle March as a group! :hugs: :hugs::hugs: Have a great night -


----------



## LilSluz

hopobopo - a lot of us do diff things. Some keep busy, some try to focus on getting ourselves healthy by trying new/recommended things, some both, maybe plan some "fun stuff" to give yourself that "pat on the back" etc. I just saw an article about how to pass the time during 2WW - maybe it will help you, too: https://stressfreeinfertilityblog.com/2010/03/10/the-2ww-survival-kit/ 

We're still figuring it out too ;)


----------



## hopobopo

thanks, I'm going to check out that article now!
:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

hopobopo - I keep busy and have a very active life and for me the acupuncture and yoga has really helped me deal with the anxiety and stress. I still have challenging days but it seems like I have calmed down quite a bit since beginning this journey. Patience is definitely a must and I started reading the book "Bringing up BeBe" which I really like (reading is a great escape for me too). It really depends on your personality and what you enjoy. I would say do things you enjoy and things that bring you serenity. Good Luck on cooking the egg(s)! May they be big and genetically perfect!


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - Wait? No way hosay! I don't wait. If I get a :bfn: so be it. I would rather know then wait. My beta is not until March 19th (after AF is due) because my 14 dpo falls on the weekend. I am definitely testing by St. Patrick's Day. :) We did do two IUIs, yes. After Saturday's IUI the egg was still there but after Sunday's IUI the egg was gone. Lets hope those sperm were resilient and lived to fertilize the egg. FX'd. FX'd for you too! Glad you are getting your 'fix' tonight too! Enjoy. 

I did buy a car. My DH was not so happy about it. Maybe it was a little impulsive because of the TWW thingy? Not sure. However, my car had 160,000 miles on it and I travel about 100 miles round trip to work and back so I wanted something reliable that was a hybrid so I was not spending so much a month on gas. It's a really nice ride and now I get to go in the HOV lane during the high traffic times!


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz - Wait? No way hosay! I don't wait. If I get a :bfn: so be it. I would rather know then wait. My beta is not until March 19th (after AF is due) because my 14 dpo falls on the weekend. I am definitely testing by St. Patrick's Day. :) We did do two IUIs, yes. After Saturday's IUI the egg was still there but after Sunday's IUI the egg was gone. Lets hope those sperm were resilient and lived to fertilize the egg. FX'd. FX'd for you too! Glad you are getting your 'fix' tonight too! Enjoy.
> 
> I did buy a car. My DH was not so happy about it. Maybe it was a little impulsive because of the TWW thingy? Not sure. However, my car had 160,000 miles on it and I travel about 100 miles round trip to work and back so I wanted something reliable that was a hybrid so I was not spending so much a month on gas. It's a really nice ride and now I get to go in the HOV lane during the high traffic times!

Really? You get to go in HOV bc Hybrid? I didn't know that - my next car will also be a hybrid, then (what kind?):thumbup: So, what you got bored, went to go look at cars, bought one & DH just kinda found out by pulling up the the driveway? :haha::haha: How funny is that! Yeah, it was prob just a teeny-tiny-bit impulsive, but just blame it on the 2ww :winkwink::haha: 

Aahhhhhhh :cloud9: - I feel so AWESOME! O:) Isn't life wonderful? :rain: Hey - "I love you, man!" :rofl: :hugs: I need to do this on a daily basis from now on. (haven't had it in 2 weeks due to "obligations" & I can def tell...)

Was it good for you too? :haha::flower:


----------



## Asryellah

Froliky - congrats on the new car!!! How great is that :thumbup::loopy: I've been dreaming of changing my car also..but for now I'll just keep on dreaming. But the smell of a new car...:smug: you kinda get a "high" from driving your new car for months :thumbup: good for you!
Dunno about the headaches being anything related to IUI, as I did not have any meds before it was done. Prob just a coinsidence. But now I started progesterone suppositories yesterday, ewww dont like them at all :nope:
But sending you some :dust: you do look like you have everything up for this one to work!!!
My FF actually is saying my odds are low :bike: I guess they are, but still I'm hopeful. 
Lilsluz- I really start to wonder now if your fever is up to a starting pregnancy??!!!:dust: It's been on you quite a while now. My prog. does get me higher temps but not feverish..Hope you don't feel sick cause of it :hugs:
Dwirgi - yay, grow follies grow :thumbup::thumbup::hugs: take it easy girl !
DrSquid - good luck with IUI :thumbup: and welcome to the "agony" of tww :happydance: 
Dashka- hope you catch those eggies :thumbup::yellow:

HA& Missy - I really miss you :hugs: hope you are feeling better :hugs:
And yes, you hot mamacitas do stay here and keep us posted how you are doing!!!!! :hugs:

All of you ladies have a great thursday :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HI Asry-I hope that those headaches lead to a :bfp:! How great would that be! Sit tight hun, and fingers crossed! :hugs:

Frolicky-I love the image. Yup, you got to believe and remember to 'expect a miracle'!! You obviously love your car!! Good to have something new to focus on outside of TTC!! I love driving too, and always wanted to do a rally driving course! That would be me to a T!!!! :happydance:

Lil-I love the positive affirmations! Let's keep em coming! :flower:

Lady-I think we all go a bit crazy with this! I love the expression-I am going crazies!!!! Simples!! :kiss:

Carole-hope you feel better today. I bet you can't wait for the next 8 weeks to be over and done with. Take it easy hun, and Zara will be with you before you know it!! Thanks SOOOOO much for your support with the IVF-it really is something else!!! :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-is AF all over and done with now? How are you feeling hun? Thinking of you loads! :hugs::hugs:

Purps-how are you hun? Bet you're getting a teeny weeny bit excited!! Whoop whooo! So happy for you! :flower:

Missy-come baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!! :hugs:

HA-hello, hun! How are you? Thinking of you every day! xxxxx

Dashka, Hobobopo-hello!!! 

I think about Macwooly and OMM, and Pad too-and if you're stalking, hello!!!! I also know that Ginger stalks and doesn't post, the naughty girl, so big howdy to you too, my chum!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well, they have announced they are looking for redundancies in work, and also my tenant has forfeited her last two month's rent!!! There is a mix up at the bank with the standing order "apparently." As flies are we to the gods, they play with us for their sport! (Yes, guess who's teaching Lear today!). 

Love to you all and a good day to every single person on here! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I get the feeling that we might get a few bfps in the next week or 2 so :dust: to everyone who is in the TWW :happydance:

So, my HCG levels are playing silly bu66ers with me and are still not at zero. In fact yesterday the tests were darker so I may have to go back to the doc :grr:

A, I don't know whether to class the m/c as AF really :flower: It was mostly a one night horrendous expelling of all the stuff that was in there (sorry maybe TMI :blush:) but I don't know if I would call that AF. Maybe it is a technicality lol :shrug: Anyway, after that it was just mainly spotting for a week or so, which has now finished :thumbup: I guess the real first AF will show her face in a few weeks or so but I'm not sure when :shrug: :hugs::hugs:

Just fed up now of playing the waiting game :growlmad:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> I get the feeling that we might get a few bfps in the next week or 2 so :dust: to everyone who is in the TWW :happydance:
> 
> So, my HCG levels are playing silly bu66ers with me and are still not at zero. In fact yesterday the tests were darker so I may have to go back to the doc :grr:
> 
> A, I don't know whether to class the m/c as AF really :flower: It was mostly a one night horrendous expelling of all the stuff that was in there (sorry maybe TMI :blush:) but I don't know if I would call that AF. Maybe it is a technicality lol :shrug: Anyway, after that it was just mainly spotting for a week or so, which has now finished :thumbup: I guess the real first AF will show her face in a few weeks or so but I'm not sure when :shrug: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just fed up now of playing the waiting game :growlmad:

I bet! So frustrating! Perhaps somebody on here can help with regard to mc or AF?? Maybe a good idea to go back to the docs anyway, and see if they can do anything re. the hcg level, or is it just a case of sitting it out? 

I do feel for you, limbo land is horrible, and, to a degree, there is nothing much that you can do. Just keep yourself busy creating beautiful pieces of art. Am thinking of you and sending you HUGE hugs, Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Butterfly sending you huge squishy hugs xx I need some advice ladies. Could someone look at my chart and tell me if an ovulation temp dip should be that big? I double checked it and it really was that low! Is that potentially an ovulation dip our just one of those spooky temps? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, I guess I just :coffee: for a few more days at least :sigh:!

Lady H - that looks like a good O dip to me - I don't see why it can't be that good! I have a completely unsubstantiated theory that a bigger dip means a bigger and better egg that is being released!! :dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly67 said:


> I get the feeling that we might get a few bfps in the next week or 2 so :dust: to everyone who is in the TWW :happydance:
> 
> So, my HCG levels are playing silly bu66ers with me and are still not at zero. In fact yesterday the tests were darker so I may have to go back to the doc :grr:
> 
> A, I don't know whether to class the m/c as AF really :flower: It was mostly a one night horrendous expelling of all the stuff that was in there (sorry maybe TMI :blush:) but I don't know if I would call that AF. Maybe it is a technicality lol :shrug: Anyway, after that it was just mainly spotting for a week or so, which has now finished :thumbup: I guess the real first AF will show her face in a few weeks or so but I'm not sure when :shrug: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just fed up now of playing the waiting game :growlmad:

Butterfly, your situation might be different than mine. But, mine lasted a whole 6 days so it resembled AF. But my Dr. had me wait another month until after normal AF - and it was about 1 month later, so my mc was like AF. 

I don't know if it was an early-TTC/age thing (the waiting) so I'm not sure if they are going to make you wait but I really hope you don't have to wait that long! :flower:

Oh, and I don't know about hcg levels for that one since I had to wait anyway, but for my 12.5wk mc, hcg was around for almost a month

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Butterfly sending you huge squishy hugs xx I need some advice ladies. Could someone look at my chart and tell me if an ovulation temp dip should be that big? I double checked it and it really was that low! Is that potentially an ovulation dip our just one of those spooky temps? Any thoughts appreciated.

Yes, and with your other signs/symptoms, I would venture to say treat today as if you are Oving & go :sex:!!! :happydance:

GL & :dust:!


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - after my bleeding stopped (which took about a week) It took about 3-4 weeks for AF to show itself, I was still getting positive preg tests in that time up until maybe a week before af.


LadyH - your chart looks great!! :thumbup: catch that eggy!!


----------



## purplelou

sorry - made a double post then :dohh: which makes a change from loosing your whole post I guess!

Dwrgi - naughty Tennant!! and do you think your job is going to be ok?? I hope this is something you don't need to worry about :hugs: because you need to focus on those follies now xxx

HA - big loves xxx

missy, never, carole, twinks, Ipenn, frolicky, lilsluz and asry and anyone Im missing - big huge loves and :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry if selfish post :( but I figured its good for other women to know symptoms, too bc does have to do sorta w/TTC. Just got back from Dr. Increased sharp pains (could barely walk), nausea, fevers & now started having bladder infection feeling. I have both upper & lower UTI & now have to go for U/S for possible kidney stones in an hour. Dr said blood in urine & I just went to pee & have visible spotting on tp. I'm not so concerned w/lower, as I've had bladder infec's before several times - it sux, but... But the upper is a kidney infection & much worse repercussions & seriousness.

Son of a gun - of all the darn luck :grr::grr::grr:

The up side? I'm just really glad its not ectopic preg.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: bc VERY similar symptoms! I suspected it was 1 or the other but didn't wanna say anything just in case I came off as being negative, or a hypochondriac or something.:wacko:

I knew something was wrong -at least I'm not :wacko: but I'm just hoping "if" I did get preg it won't affect anything (?) I know lower UTI comes w/territory, but upper? (I'll go google). Dashka - you called it before it even happened!!!! (I didn't realize "upper UTI" was same as kidney infec & has diff symptoms? wow - ESPN thing?) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you ladies are having a great day :flower::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

bah,, as long as we are going tmi today =) i think ive picked up a yeast infection from my hsg. ick.. heh and of course along with my usual paranoia about ovulation and timing i am crazy horny this am.. since i pretty much never have sex the drive is usually way way tuned down. im worried that this is my body saying.. hey egg is ready. but iui isnt til tomorrow am


----------



## Butterfly67

purple, thanks for that info, I think I need to be a bit more patient to wait for the hcg to go down then :coffee:

lilSluz :hugs::hugs::hugs: that sounds horrid but good that is has been diagnosed and hope that you can now get it sorted out without too much more pain :flower:

DrS - sounds like the timing of your body is about right really - it's like EWCM I guess that seems to come a few days before O so your body is gearing up for the IUI :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry if TMi earlier post & now (warning). But sex drive kicks in for me well ahead of ov, so I'd say you're ripe for the pickin! Thats a good thing!

Sorry for YI tho - argh! :( GL tomorrow! FX :dust:


----------



## drsquid

heh i dont care.. im in medicine there is no such thing as tmi... kinda wish the iui was today but i have to trust that my doc knows best (despite teasing him yesterday that he wasnt inspiring confidence due to random comments.).. i really hope this works even though ill miss getting to go torture him.


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh pants I keep meaning to post in here but feel like I shouldn't :wacko:

Dwrgi...come on girl get those follies growing ready for EC and fertilise the bloody lot of them :hugs: then you can take redundancy along with maternity leave :winkwink:

HA...hugs and stuff :hugs:

Dashka...I've blooming forgotten what I was going to say :dohh: blah sorry

BF...I've posted in your journal hun :hugs:

Purple...keep positive...you'll get your scan date soon :hugs:

Nikki...happy 40th and keep us posted about scan on Monday :hugs:

Carole...glad your scare with Zara was nothing in the end :hugs:

Twinks...how're you doing?

Lady H...go catch the eggy :dust:

Frolicky...you too or have you already O'd :dohh:

Can't remember who was 1/2 DPO and had stopped temping...have you thought about checking cervical mucus? Another good indicator to let you know you've ovulated :thumbup:

Big hugs ladies...I'll go back to reading but I am thinking of you all loads :dust:

XxX


----------



## dashka

Never - thanks it was me who was 1/2 DPO... (and sorry it's actually 1 or 2 DPO not 1/2-half DPO - it looks weird when typed - sorry that was my mistake!!)
I stopped temping years ago -but may try again next month if this month doesn't work... I'm really not good about the finger up the wazooo - CM testing.... I usually go by wiping only but I know that only shows 1 or 2 days prior to ov.. and quickly goes away when ov...

Hope you are doing well!!!
xoxo


----------



## dashka

Lils - OMG girl - I am so sorry to hear that you have upper and lower UTI!!! sorry that I called it - I really didn't think that's what you had -but I thought I'd offer in case as I know fever often indicates infection somewhere in the body. I'm glad it's been diagnosed - but I hope you are not in too much pain!! Do you take probiotics? I use to get UTI in my 20's but ever since I've taken probiotics never got again...or if I do suspect -I may start the cranberry juice right away.... I hope you feel better soon hun!! xoxo

Wow 22 tubes of blood !! I thought I was bad with 13-14 in one sitting.... They must have had to roll you out of there!! Make sure you take iron supplements if you need to ... the week I had all my bloods done - I got my AF 4 days later and couldn't move as I had lost far too much blood/fluid that week!

As for AD (to go back to your old post) - we are definitely telling her and are slowly introducing her to the idea of adoption -then when the questions start coming like "mommy did I grow in your belly?" - I will explain to her in a simple way - that sort of thing. It definitely won't be a surprise... totally open. I think it's the best way for her so that she is not blown away when older.

Take care and hope you are better real soon! xo


----------



## dashka

How is everyone else doing???

Frolicky -congrats on the car! You are totally right about "thinking it's going to happen" as opposed to "let this be the month"... I loved the Yoda pic.... Reminds me of the Henry Ford quote.... isn't is something like... "Whether you believe you can or you can't -you are right". Hope you are doing well.. xo

Dwrgi - hope your job will be okay! You have enough to think about right now...so try and concentrate on your exciting week next week!! fx for you!!

Lady H - hope you catch that eggy!!! fingers and toes crossed

Purple - hope you are feeling better ! xox

Butterfly - hope you're okay - and that you get some answers soon ! xo

Dr. S - sorry about your yeast infection - ouch! Have you considered taking probiotics too? Excellent to prevent YI ! Good luck tomorrow!

and Hello to all the other wonderful ladies on here! hope you're having a great day!

AFM - I'm going to acupuncture again tonight (try and go every 2 weeks - once before ov. and once after....)...LOVE IT.. Would love to go more but I need to win the lottery (especially with all the other supplements etc) that I'm taking..! Got a new Yoga DVD which I started this morning.... I'm not into running or anything but like yoga... It's the Rodney Yee - Yoga for your week - 5 different programs - each 20-25 min...so perfect for before work each day. I also got a book that started reading yesterday - it's really cool - "Making Babies" - combines Western and Eastern medicine... Have you girls heard of it.... I would totally recommend it!

Have a great day!
xoxo


----------



## purplelou

Oh Lil and DrS - ouchy for UTI and YI - both are uncomfy!! I hope you get well soon xx


----------



## ipen44

drsquid said:


> bah,, as long as we are going tmi today =) i think ive picked up a yeast infection from my hsg. ick.. heh and of course along with my usual paranoia about ovulation and timing i am crazy horny this am.. since i pretty much never have sex the drive is usually way way tuned down. im worried that this is my body saying.. hey egg is ready. but iui isnt til tomorrow am

I have read that the sex drive comes about 24-48 hours before ovulation because sperm lives much longer than the egg. So horny now + IUI soon= Sounds like all is on track.


----------



## skye2010

Quick drop in girls. :)) I;ve been writing and losing this message a few times since I start and than walk off to do sthg and urgent than lose it by the time I come back. So this one will b very short.

Lois I just realised you are pregnant. Congratulations!!!!! That is wonderful news. When is your 12 week scan and how are you feeling. I am so happy for you. i hope it is a sticky bean this time so i'm sending you loads of love and baby dust. xxxx

Amanda where are you at with the tx. i dropped in for you more than anything. Can't wait to hear that you have loads of juicy eggs. How are they? What meds are you on. And when is the estimate collection. Is it Saturday or sometime next week? Hope Alun is being super nice to you. I briefly read about the job cuts you mentioned. :( Don't let King Lear get to you. U should have been on Midsummer's night dream if anything but "Hey" Can't recommend highly enough a good comedy show or a silly soap to keep your spirits light :) Larry David? Inbetweeners? Actually the movie Artist was also super sweet and funny :))))

HA, Twinks and Missy miss you girls. How are you? Twinks any news from your appt?

Butterfly OMG are you pregnant too? I'm sorry I missed out. Why do you think you will have a mc? I'm sorry I didn't catch up properly. Can you pls update if you don't mind. I am so sorry if you are having a mc. Is there no chance you are mistaken?

Carole so glad that scare wasn't anything. Can't wait to see your beautiful Zahra's photos once she arrives all healthy xxx

Nevernever also a big hugs and Congratulations. Loads and loads of luck

Loads of kisses and hugs to all the girls I haven't met yet. So great the pregnancy news. Hope everyone here would be with a sticky baby soon 
xxxxx


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> LilSluz - Wait? No way hosay! I don't wait. If I get a :bfn: so be it. I would rather know then wait. My beta is not until March 19th (after AF is due) because my 14 dpo falls on the weekend. I am definitely testing by St. Patrick's Day. :) We did do two IUIs, yes. After Saturday's IUI the egg was still there but after Sunday's IUI the egg was gone. Lets hope those sperm were resilient and lived to fertilize the egg. FX'd. FX'd for you too! Glad you are getting your 'fix' tonight too! Enjoy.
> 
> I did buy a car. My DH was not so happy about it. Maybe it was a little impulsive because of the TWW thingy? Not sure. However, my car had 160,000 miles on it and I travel about 100 miles round trip to work and back so I wanted something reliable that was a hybrid so I was not spending so much a month on gas. It's a really nice ride and now I get to go in the HOV lane during the high traffic times!
> 
> Really? You get to go in HOV bc Hybrid? I didn't know that - my next car will also be a hybrid, then (what kind?):thumbup: So, what you got bored, went to go look at cars, bought one & DH just kinda found out by pulling up the the driveway? :haha::haha: How funny is that! Yeah, it was prob just a teeny-tiny-bit impulsive, but just blame it on the 2ww :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Aahhhhhhh :cloud9: - I feel so AWESOME! O:) Isn't life wonderful? :rain: Hey - "I love you, man!" :rofl: :hugs: I need to do this on a daily basis from now on. (haven't had it in 2 weeks due to "obligations" & I can def tell...)
> 
> Was it good for you too? :haha::flower:Click to expand...

 Yep HOV lane, you just pay $5 more for registration fees. Now, traffic doesn't bother me because it increases my gas mileage and I have a rather nice ride. Heaven really and instead of driving like a race car, all the sudden going slow is better because I can see the gas mileage I am saving. It's a new game and saves me $$. :)

I am glad your acupuncture put you on :cloud9: Mine was different this time (they are everytime..it's really sorta strange). I don't feel super happy like last time. Lucky you! Enjoy it!! Oh, that is such a wonderful feeling especially during the TWW. Good for you! :happydance:


----------



## ipen44

Purple, Carol, and Never--I am going to start a "keep the preggos" campaign. We love hearing how things are going. When you go though all of this, you don't know what land to live in. I still feel like it is a covert operation to purchase pregnancy and OPK tests. I am just sure the clerk is thinking "this lady can't have babies".

Dwigi--IUI sounds really rough. I think a day off is well spent. 

I have never thought of using the 2ww to get away with stuff, but I think that is a swell idea. It sounds like you had good reason to get a new car anyways--I have to support you--I just did the same.

LadyH--I have a pretty big temp drop at ovulation. It looks good.

Lil--If they took that many vials, I would be on the floor for sure! I pass out when they take 4. 

afm--nothing. ha--very relaxing too. i just realized that tomorrow is CD12. i guess i better do some OPKs if i plan to. the only goal is to be able to give the doctor better info when we get started again. who knows--maybe DHs 4 million sperm can get the job done naturally.


----------



## ipen44

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks ladies, I guess I just :coffee: for a few more days at least :sigh:!
> 
> Lady H - that looks like a good O dip to me - I don't see why it can't be that good! I have a completely unsubstantiated theory that a bigger dip means a bigger and better egg that is being released!! :dust::dust:

I hope it is at least good coffee and an entertaining news article you are enjoying :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - So sorry about the infections! Oh, man that sucks! Listen to Dashka, she has great advice. My prenatal is a probiotic and I really think it's helped me stay healthy this winter.

DrS - Sorry to you too about the yeast infection. I had one around o last time and just took the pill and then got a :bfp: the same month. Good Luck with IUI. It sounds like timing is great! I hope the count is good too.

Dwrgi - I read a quote too that said "You make plans and God laughs...Wing it!" :) I hope you have great eggs and all goes smooth and you get lots of embies.

Butterfly - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Oh, I hope you can get a massage or something. My heart aches for your situation. Being in limbo and waiting sucks. I had to do it but not nearly as long as you. I started to make an egg as soon as my HCG levels reached zero. Then, I ovulated and we did IUI again before AF. My doctor said the mc is the AF because instead of you shedding the lining etc. from unfertilized egg, you are shedding the fertilized egg etc. Then, the body starts all over again. 

Dashka - Give your AD lots of love!! It sounds like you have a great outlook on it all. Let your AD know that she means as much to you as any biological child. They all just need lots of love. :hugs: You are now joining the TWW too, right? :happydance: 

Never - Thanks for your support. Congratulations on getting to 15 weeks. What a blessing! :)

Purple - :hugs: I hope you are doing well. I am looking forward to hearing about your us results. Exciting stuff coming up.

LadyH - Good Luck! I hope the :spermy: catch the egg(s)!!! :happydance: 

Ipenn - Hi! :hugs:

TGIF eve! Oh, I really want a glass of vin tonight. :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil & DrS - infections suck don't they - hope you're feeling better very soon. 

Butterfly - big cuddles to you a massage sounds like a good idea. 

Hello - pregnant ladies - you're our friends - post whenever you want! xx

Frolicky - I like that quote - thanks!

Dwrgi - hello honey - sorry work & tenants are being rubbish - is there a chance that the redundancies will become compulsary?

hello to everyone else I've missed - I'm feeling a bit delicate today - missed the chance to TTC this month as I was away on a conference & now have the down that comes when you've spent 4 days with 140 people and then are at home on your own!


----------



## manuiti

Hello ladies!!!

Well hubby's gone back to work so I'm back again. :flower: Hope everyone's been doing okay. This thread moves so fast, I'm not even going to try and go through all that I've missed. So just a big congrats to anyone who's got a bfp and big hugs to the rest of us!

Hubby and I had a lovely 3 weeks and even were in with a chance as I ovulated while he was home... but as usual nothing. But we've been to see our RE and he's diagnosed me as a low responder. So with my first FSH test coming back sky high, he's said that we're ideal candidates to go straight to ICSI IVF. I've got a knot in my stomach just thinking about what this is going to do to our bank account but he said there's no time to waste and no point in mucking about trying anything else. Thankfully my second FSH test came back well within normal levels so all hope is not lost. DH had his sperm analysis and all with him is just fine and working great, so we've had his sperm frozen so we don't have to wait for him to be around at the right time.

So the RE's got me on the pill so he can control when everything happens and apparently it will force my body to push my best eggs to the front of the queue and I'm now on 5mg of folic acid. I'm off to get my pingogram thing on Tuesday - now just to check that I don't have any fluid in my tubes as apparently that can lower pregnancy success rates - and then on Wednesday the RE is going to do a baseline ultrasound of my ovaries to see what they're up to and then he'll decide on what cocktail of drugs I'm going to be stabbing myself with. I just wish we lived in the same city as him now as I can see that flights and hotels are going to really start to add up too. Ah well, hopefully this is the start of finally getting pregnant. 

Hubby and I have also decided that we will give IVF a maximum of four tries, though obviously we'll see how we go emotionally and obviously we'll be hoping we only need the one go. But failing that, we will go down the donor egg route and failing that we will look to adopt. DH is adopted himself so he's got no problem whatsoever with the idea. So I'm pretty chilled out about the whole thing for now, we've got a plan of action and one way or another we will have our own family. Obviously I'd really like it if my genes were involved in it, but if they can't be, then they can't be.

Okay, I'll stop waffling now. :blush: Looking forward to catching up with you all.
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome back Manuiti - your action plan sounds great!


----------



## Dwrgi

Skyyyyyyyyyyyye! You are a completr angel and I miss you on here! Hope ur okay hun and that Shirin is doing fine! Where are the photos you promised young lady? All ok here-scan this morning. loads of follies in rt ovary-6 biggish and about 8 small, probs too small.Fout in left and loads of smalls. Much better result this time. Perfect triple lining-10.2 today. Anyway, EC on Monday. Of course, am not getting excited cos of what happened last summer, but using pregnyl this time, so FX! Thx so much for checking on me- love to you both!


----------



## Dwrgi

Manuiti- good to have you back. ICSI/IVF sounds like a good idea. Glad that you've already goy started. Any questions, please ask! Xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome back, Manuiti. I always feel better with a plan in place - it's the times when we're floundering about that are hardest for me. IVF/ICSI is completely mind-blowingly intimidating at first, but if you just take it one shot at a time, one day at a time, it's not nearly as bad as you fear. I'm confused by the huge difference in your FSH results - did they do the first on the wrong CD or something?

Dwrgi, how are those follies doing?? I'm sorry I haven't been around much but I'm cheering for you in lurkdom. :hugs: (Edited because of the cross-posting - just read your update - yay!! I know it's hard to be excited because of last time, but remember that this is a new cycle. I'm excited for you!)

And Twinkle, you aren't alone - you're with US! :hugs:

I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while. I've been lurking, but having a hard time putting pen to paper lately (yes I know I'm typing, but fingers to keyboard just sounds weird!). But I'm always here. :hugs: I haven't been sleeping well for the last week (normal for me after a mc) and last night I only slept from about 3:30-7:30 - I am a MESS today. But I've just gotten the sweetest email from DH, who wants to take me out to a fancy restaurant and a movie tonight! I am so torn - after so little sleep I really just want to nap on the couch all day, but I'd be crazy to turn down such a date offer! I guess I'll try and get some rest today and take him up on it. Apparently he was quite pleased with what we did last night before my insomnia struck and now he wants to show me his appreciation! :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinks, glad conference went well! Sorry house seems so empty. Always bit of an anti climax after s big event. Yeah they're looking at comp redundancies. I'm just not thinkin about it, trying to focus on this. Also getting nowhere with tenant! It never rains! Love to uouAx


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinks, glad conference went well! Sorry house seems so empty. Always bit of an anti climax after s big event. Yeah they're looking at comp redundancies. I'm just not thinkin about it, trying to focus on this. Also getting nowhere with tenant! It never rains! Love to you, Ax


----------



## Dwrgi

Am on my phone and its driving me cuckoo but wanted to say hi to you all! Axx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi manuiti, that sounds like a great plan of action - it does really help when you know what is going on :thumbup:

Dwrgiiiii, great news on the follies, I'm sending vibes for them all to keep growing well and you get lots of eggs on Monday. Damn about the possible redundancies and the annoying tenant :growlmad:

Twinks :hugs::hugs:

HA date night sounds like it would be a lovely tonic if you can get a bit of rest in first. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Yeah, much happier now that we've got a plan, up until now it's been really pants what with only getting to try once every 12 weeks and basically just floundering, but at least now we know why.

Dwrgi - FXd for those follies!!!



HappyAuntie said:


> I'm confused by the huge difference in your FSH results - did they do the first on the wrong CD or something?

Nope, both tests were done on CD3. According to the RE it's because I'm in an oscillating phase, so on my way to always having high FSH results but while I transition over my results will go up and down... hence why there's no time to waste. Also he told me this afternoon that I could do my HSG the same day as my appointment with him which is great as I've been able to take a day off my hotel reservation and save some money! :thumbup:

And hun, I'm sending you big huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Twinks

HA I'm sorry hon, didn't know you had a recent mc. :cry: Sleepless nights is tough. :hugs::hugs: You are a lucky girl to have such a sweet hubby. Did you have an IVF than? Maybe a bit early to ask but would you consider again? Lot's of love :dust::dust:

Amandaaa, I missed you too hon. I'm sorry I don't have too much time anymore to come see you all. I'm sorry I don't know many of the ladies here. I wish all a :dust::dust:

Amanda the eggs are looking very promising indeed. There seems to be a lot more than before. The small ones still have time to catch up. You are keeping the water and the protein intake no? And no sweating exercise? I am soo wishing that this time will be a sweet end to your IVF journey. Mb a little bb girl :))) Wouldn't that be wonderful :)))))) xxxx Pls keep updating cause I will be checking up on you. Loads of love hon and a massive good luck. :kiss::kiss:

By the way any news from FM at all?
Missy where are you hon?
Take care girls xxx


----------



## froliky2011

Hi to Man and Sky! More lovely support is always good and glad you know the other ladies. 

HA - :hugs: I am so glad DH is being so sweet! Good for the both of you! Enjoy! Be naughty ;)

Hugs to the rest! I am going to :sleep: zzzz~~~


----------



## Asryellah

Just popping in to wish everyone a great weekend :yipee: hope you get to do whatever you wish to do, excercise, clean:dishes:, cook or just chill and relax with some good :pizza::icecream: :wine:

I've already cleaned up the house, did laundry and d.washing machine is on :dishes: our little puppy woke me up at 6.30...:sleep:](*,) well I'm used to it, tomorrow he'll sleep little later. But hey, I get extra hours for the day and now I'm off to meet up with a friend and my god daughter :happydance:

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## Lady H

Just a quick post as I will catch up properly later. Glad it's the weekend but am confused as my temp is not going up enough to indicate I ovulated. I need to chill but feel really stressed about it today. Hope you all have good weekends xx


----------



## purplelou

ok, lets see if I can remember all this.....

LadyH - you temps look fine (the two after ov) I don't think they need to keep going up,just stay up after ov :hugs:

Twinkle - glad you had fun at the conference and Im sorry the house seems empty on return, it's horrible when youve come back from an event and then whee - back to reality! hugs:

Skyeeeee - lovely to see you chick, how is lovely baby Shirin? and how are you doing?? keep in touch if you can! no scan news yet - have to see the midwife first in a couple of weeks. :hugs:

HA - Hun I am so sorry that you are not sleeping, it makes everything seem so much more difficult!! I have suffered from bouts of insomnia - usually when Im worried about something or stressed (but not always) =and its so debilitating. it sounds like you DH is being a star though - you should definitely go and have a wonderful date night, maybe it'll clear you head and you might get a few extra hours sleep tonight. big loves to you :hugs:

Dwrgi - all is sounding so good on the US front - I am so excited for you!! and Ill be holding my breath for you for EC - do you know what time it'll be done?? - so I can make sure and think of you at that time xxx :hugs:

manuiti - welcome back hun, It sounds like you have a great plan there and it seems like your doctor was very honest with you, do you feel happy with him, if so - then YAY!! and great news that dh's sperm got frozen so you are all ready to go whenever time is right. Ill be rooting for you! :hugs:

Asry - I am impressed by your very productive day! I feel so lazy in comparison!! I hope you have some nice things planned for the rest of the weekend :) :hugs:


Butterfly - how are you doing lovely?? I hope you are ok :hugs: where is that picture of in your avatar??

huge squishy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to fm, never, frolicky, DrS, Lilsluz (hope you ladies are feeling better) Missy - special missing in action :hugs: tigerlily and anyone I am missing....

afm - today we took mum and dad out for lunch and then afterwards went to the garden center for coffee and cake and then mum picked out some plants for her new garden and we got them as an early mother's day present. It was such a lovely day :) my dad is quite uncomfortable thou because - and this is TMI!! he has radiation burns on his bum from the radiotherapy, bless him. we don't know if any of the tumours have shrank at all yet, so still keeping fingers crossed.

big loves to you all xxxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9604;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9608;&#9612;&#9617;&#9617;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9600;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9616;&#9612;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9617;&#9617;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9616;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617; Bear hugs to my lovely Ladies :hugs:

Will post properly (honest) shortly...


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha Lady H, very impressive :thumbup:

Purple it is the statue of the little mermaid which I think is in Copenhagen(?). There is a bit of a mermaid avatar theme going on on some of the threads :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, super fast post. Will write more tomorrow..

Butterfly, Manuiti-thank you so very much, both of you, it means a lot! xx :kiss: Butterfly-what are you up to this evening??? Me and OH are watching cheesy music vids on MTV.. good to share a glass of wine with you now, hun, so am sending a virtual glass through the ether! xxx

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye!!! You are an angel sent from the gods.. thank you so much! Photos are fab-Shirico is gorgeous!!! Love her hair! Will email you back tomorrow. xxxx

Purple-I take the trigger shot at 10.30 tonight. Pregnyl sounds a bit complicated and I'm worried I'll make a mess of it! Supposed to report to clinic at 9.45 on Monday morning for 10.30 retrieval, I guess!!! Taking one more set of stimms today and break tomorrow. FX I get more than two eggs this time!

Did I tell you girls that the embryologist at my clinic is every girl's dream-he is completely you know what on legs!!?:winkwink::winkwink: I am on a FF thread for my clinic, and I've nicknamed him Lovely Lyndon, LL, so am a bit anxious about LL seeing me in all my glory on Monday. Alas too late for a diet and it would defeat the high protein objective anyway!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for LL - let's hope he tempts all those eggies out with his good looks! :winkwink::haha:

Am just watching some stuff om the new F1 channel but heading to bed in an hour as I am doing a car boot in the morning, so I will have a virtual :wine: with you.

So, I think I am going to O tomorrow or Monday :dohh: Tests are not quite blank but I am afraid I am just going to take my chances and am heading down to London tomorrow night for a quick :sex: :blush: Have had EWCM for 2 days and that normally means O 1 or 2 days later. I Know I should wait for blank tests but they are very faint and getting fainter so tough luck :haha:


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi - i have a crush on my doc too =)


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> manuiti - welcome back hun, It sounds like you have a great plan there and it seems like your doctor was very honest with you, do you feel happy with him, if so - then YAY!! and great news that dh's sperm got frozen so you are all ready to go whenever time is right. Ill be rooting for you! :hugs:

Yes, both hubby and I really liked him. He's really confident, very informal but very clear when explaining things. I had been really down about my super high FSH result, and he was really honest that trying naturally our chance of getting pregnant is only about 2%, with IUI only about 7%, hence why we should go straight to IVF, and I know the chances are still really low but his attitude was just awesome and his confidence really put me at ease. It's also clear that this isn't just a job for him, he very obviously loves and enjoys what he does. Plus knowing he's the best in the country is kinda nice to know too. I suppose it's calming because we know that we're giving it the best chance that we can because if he can't do it, then no one in the country can. And knowing that, if we have to go further down the line with our action plan, we're going to be doing it with no regrets and no what ifs. So, yeah, really happy with him.

Fingers crossed for you dad hun, I hope things get more comfortable for him soon. And I just read your spoiler... Eeeeeeeee! :happydance:
xx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi Ill be thinking about you then on Monday morning. (and hoping LL can give you great news about your eggies :) )

Butterfly I don't think it'd hurt if you dtd. In fact I think there is some evidence that maybe some people are more fertile after MC - so good luck!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay for LL - let's hope he tempts all those eggies out with his good looks! :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Am just watching some stuff om the new F1 channel but heading to bed in an hour as I am doing a car boot in the morning, so I will have a virtual :wine: with you.
> 
> So, I think I am going to O tomorrow or Monday :dohh: Tests are not quite blank but I am afraid I am just going to take my chances and am heading down to London tomorrow night for a quick :sex: :blush: Have had EWCM for 2 days and that normally means O 1 or 2 days later. I Know I should wait for blank tests but they are very faint and getting fainter so tough luck :haha:

Take your chance kiddo, and catch that eggy! I shall be sending you lots of positive vibes!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

OK Ladies, trying for a "proper" post...

LilSluz - I hope you are feeling much better and the infections are clearing :hugs:

Dwrgi - everything crossed for you to have an abundance of Eggies and nice to hear about LL - at least you can make sure you have time to "weed the garden" even if not time to slim if iykwim! :blush:

DrS - how did the IUI go?

Asry - we need to see a Puppy picture... :flower:

Butterfly - good luck in London :thumbup:

Twinkle - I hope you are "coming down" from the conference and relaxing

Ipen - can I join your "keep the preggo's" campaign... :thumbup::flower:

Purple - glad you had a nice day and found something to eat you could keep down :hugs::hugs:

Manuiti - fx for you all goes well :hugs:

Big hugs to Frolicky, Dashka, HA, Carole, Hopobopo, Missy, Never, Nikki and Skys and anyone I missed :hugs::hi:

AFM such lovely weather in the UK that we are having our first BBQ of the year tomorrow. Two years ago we had a BBQ every month of the year, including the last one on Christmas Day! We scraped snow off the top of the BBQ to light it and did Turkey Burgers. It was our way of sticking two fingers up at the British weather!


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka  thats a great approach w/AD. Whats the name of the probiotics you take? I know you have ot make sure they are good. I was on them last month but it was so $$$$ (cant remember the name of it). But, yeah, I need to go back on them I think FX during 2ww! :hugs:

Frolicky  yeah, that energy w/acup changes w/me too. Sometimes floating sometimes hurting a little, even. If you get a chance & are up for it, google reiki circle & your city & see if/where the reiki circles are in your area. Its only a $5 love donation for an hour of great meditation & reiki practitioners come around & give you reiki. Its so awesome (& super cheap). Btw, what prenatal/probiotic do you take? Ive got everything crossed for you this cycle! :flower:

Twinks  aw, Im sorry you missed TTC period! Thats way worse than 2WW. :hugs:

Manuiti  Hi there! Sounds like you got it all figured out  its so great that you have a plan like that! Love it  FX!

HA  welcome back darlin :hugs: I love that you are starting to see a little light at the end of that horrible dark tunnel  even if its just baby steps, that perfect.

Dwrgi  As for LL, how funny  and embarrassing right? Well, you could always shave a heart for him? :rofl: Gosh you have had to do so much for egg retrieval? Im getting excited for you- good luck on Monday! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!:happydance:

Purple  aw, poor daddy! Im really glad he got out & feels better & you guys got to eat a nice lunch on a warm day  spring is in the air! So, we have to wait 2 whole weeks for the midwife appt? You have such patience & a calmness about you in your posts. Im so glad for that. (Id prob be a mess) :hugs:

Skye  welcome back & :wave:! Congrats on your baby girl Shirin!

Asry  have a great rest of your weekend  lunch w/friend & GD sounds very nice. Hope you are surviving 2ww!

LadyH  its still over .4 (F) of what I/we think will be your ov date, so you should be good. Tomorrow you should get crosshairs I would think  FX! BBQ sounds so yummy, I am salivating... 

Ipen  yeah, if you cant do 4 tubes, 22 would have been really rough! Im surprised they let me drive home. Hope you catch that egg & just one of those 4 million lil soldiers! :spermy:

Butterfly - how are you doing? :flow:

A big :hi: to anyone I missed!

AFM, Im still really :sick:. And my 2 little sisters who I NEVER get to see came down to stay w/me for Spring Break. I had such a fun-filled Spring-break-ish weekend planned for them (clubs & beach parties) but now Im limited to movies on the couch. They dont wanna leave me but Im making them go have fun so they are going to South Beach tonight. I was really looking forward to Spring Break w/my sisters - at my age what a trip it would be?! What do you guys say  POO PANTS on my weekend! Boooooo hissssss :growlmad::finger: on UTI & kidney infection! So upset...

Also, been testing due to my health status (have to know asap if preg or can be complications), but all BFN so far (only 11DPO tho).

Lots of :dust: to those in/approaching 2WW! And lots of :hugs::hugs:hugs: to everyone else! 

(took 4hrs to write this post - gotta take a :sleep: now)


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly - just caught your post (updated after I posted) - There is a high chance of preg after mc, so just go for it! You seem to have all the "normal" ov signs going for you so perhaps your body is already back despite urine tests? FX!!!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Quick post:

LilSluz - I take New Chapter Organics - "perfect Prenatal" I am pretty sure it's a probiotic. My acupuncturist switched my iron too to Solgar - "Hematinic Formula" because my other iron pill had a laxative in there and she said that was not good (my hematologist recommended it a few years ago). 

I will post more later but was thinking about if this cycle is a :bfn: then for my next o we have my sister-in-law, her DH, their DS and DD and my mother and father-in-law staying with us and they don't know what we are doing and I will be o on the only weekend we all have together (the other days my DH and I work). This has been planned for >3 months so I am not sure what I will say I am doing and of course, the timing is all dependent on my LH surge. Lol! Never a dull moment with this stuff eh? 

:hugs: to everyone! I will post more later. Today is my DH's birthday and gotta go.


----------



## Lady H

Still no cross hairs on my FF chart :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## purplelou

LadyH - I wonder if that's because your temp today is an open circle (I think that's usually because you told FF that it was taken at a different time) FF is very fussy and likes temps to be taken at exactly the same time daily

:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Yeah could be. I had ewcm yesterday and today so am worrying if not o'd yet and due any day. Thanks for looking though purple xx


----------



## Asryellah

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend :flower:

Purple - so good to hear you spend so much time with your parents :hugs: hopefully you'll dad will feel better soon, I'm sure he is so happy to spend time with you guys :hugs:

LilS&DrS - hopefully you both are recovering :hugs: YI is so pain in the...and UTI, oh man, I don't remember when I had it last but it is pain :nope: Get well soon!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:

Dwirgi - I wish I had a goodlooking doc :haha: shes nice though:haha: I'm sure you are in good hands :winkwink: you lucky girl..:drool:

Butterfly - have a good time in London:bunny:, I also have read that after mc your odds are better to conceive soon..

Froliky - I hope you had fun birthday :happydance: any symptom spotting? I have none :wacko:

HA, Ipen, Twinks, Missy (miss you!!!!) and all of you guys :hugs:



Lady H said:


> Asry - we need to see a Puppy picture... :flower:
> 
> !

Wow bbq every month! That sounds fun :thumbup: I'll try to put a spoiler here with a picture. I'll take it off tomorrow as I'm too paranoid :haha:

Spoiler
here we are


----------



## drsquid

heh it turns out i guess i didnt have a yeasty beasty,.. whatever i was feeling went away. maybe it was just irritated. 2dpiui and all is well. still worrying about the sperm but looking forward to my vaca.. sigh. also not happy to hear my coworker's wife succeeded on her first iui (a few years ago, she is now pregnant with #2 without any intervention). makes me worry more that already being on #3 is a bad sign. well back to work =(


----------



## Lady H

Asry - Cuuuuuute! Thanks for sharing :hugs::happydance:

DrS - fingers crossed for you, I can understand your frustration but stay positive, I know it will happen for you. :flower:

Hi to everyone else, popped in to say Hi whilst I cook the new Potatoes for the BBQ, ribs and Belly Pork are on so gotta dash. Squishy hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lady H, yes the EWCM is def going to confuse FF too, don't think it will give you x hairs with that but maybe you are Oing twice?! :wacko:

Asry, lovely pic, you look about 21 :haha::haha:

DrS, don't stress, it may take a few times, not everyone (in fact hardly anyone I believe) has IUI work in even the fist few times - personally I think you should give it at least 6 before you even think about worrying :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh and froliky, hope you get your BFP this month so you don't have to stress about next!


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly-good luck tonight! Hope you catch that eggy and have lots of fun doing it too!!! :happydance::happydance:

Asry-I love your pic. You do look about 21, you lucky thing!! What's your dog called? xxxx 

Purple-how are you hun? :hugs:

Skyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyye-what you up to?? xxx

Lady H-I am impressed with you and your BBQ! How do you keep warm though, in the deepest darkest depths of winter???? :hugs::hugs:

HA-I so enjoyed reading your post on Friday and so glad to see you back. I hope that you went for your date night, and that you had a chance to take your mind off things. Big squishy hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:

Lil, Frolicky, Twinkle, Manuiti, Missy, Carole, Dr S, Ipen-hello girls! Hope you're all well, let's look forwardd to some good news on here soon, Axxxx

My pregnyl trigger last night was an absolute nightmare. You have to break the glass off the top of three glass vials, and the nurse told me that they can shatter. Well, of course they did. Also, in my panic, I almost used the massive needle (only reserved for gorillas and elephants) to inject it in my belly, but stopped myself just in time. That was a close call, girls, but I was three minutes late getting it done. Don't suppose the clinic will tell me off for that! I've had loads of protein today, and will continue to eat yoghurt and nuts and seeds later, and hopefully get some sleep tonight. Arrive at the clinic for 9.45am, and into theatre at 10.30, with neatly trimmed topiary for the LL!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: On a serious note, I am TERRIFIED that the same thing will happen as last year. Loads of follies, and no eggs, well two. So, I'm not thinking any further than tomorrow, and just hope that we get loads of eggs. 

Will say night night and lots of love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Oh Dwirgi you crack me up with your trimming :rofl::rofl: but it's great you got humor! Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure everything will turn out excellent :thumbup: hope you get a good night sleep :sleep:

And me yes 21 yrs :haha:..oh I wish, I guess I need to always dress up in my "homeclothes" and not fix my hair :haha: But thanks sweetie :hugs: And thanks Lady H, he is soo cute. His name is Rubi. He can be a pain intheass also, mainly when he gets his "craziness" going on :tease::shhh: but mostly he is lovable..


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- i hate those glass vials.. they use them for lidocaine in lumbar puncture trays. im always afraid im going to cut myself. glad you figured out the needle problem.. the bigger the needle the harder it is to get it through the skin so you mighta guessed =) so any pics of your hottie doc? 

asry- cute doggie. i have cats who are nuts 

afm- working working working.. ick.. forgot my clock no longer changes itself for dst (well it does but they changed the dates so now i fix it 4 times a year).. i was about 40 min late for work.. my coworker (at a dif hospital) was even later.. which ended up being a good thing because he felt bad about me having to cover and read a ton of my chest xrays.. my list is clear at 11.30 am.. still stuck here til 5 though.. need you all to keep me amused =)


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> dwrgi- i hate those glass vials.. they use them for lidocaine in lumbar puncture trays. im always afraid im going to cut myself. glad you figured out the needle problem.. the bigger the needle the harder it is to get it through the skin so you mighta guessed =) so any pics of your hottie doc?
> 
> asry- cute doggie. i have cats who are nuts
> 
> afm- working working working.. ick.. forgot my clock no longer changes itself for dst (well it does but they changed the dates so now i fix it 4 times a year).. i was about 40 min late for work.. my coworker (at a dif hospital) was even later.. which ended up being a good thing because he felt bad about me having to cover and read a ton of my chest xrays.. my list is clear at 11.30 am.. still stuck here til 5 though.. need you all to keep me amused =)


Glad to know that it wasn't just me! Others at my clinic have said the same too, so why have them in the vials???? 

If you google Lyndon Miles you may come across the embryologist-he worked and taught in Harvard for a while. 

Hope the day passes fast for you..... book of sudoku always keeps me busy! 
x


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - will be checking in tomorrow to see how it goes - keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I shall be thinking of you tomorrow at 10.30 and hoping LL has the magic touch!! maybe you should thinking about trimming your ermm "topiary" into a lovely heart or something :haha:

Asry - omg your puppy is soooo cute!! and you look soooo young!! 

DrS - I am guessing that iui has about a similar chance of success as dtd, and it'll take most people afew goes to get lucky, though in a few cases people will concieve on their first month.... so don't get down or worried yet!

Butterfly - good luck!! I hope you catch that eggy!!

HA - did you have a lovely time last night, I hope dinner and a movie was fun and that you managed some sleep last night :hugs:

Big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:to all you other lovely ladies xx I hope you are all having a nice weekend!

afm, nothing new to report here - it's been so warm today - I can't believe it :) I've put in some bulbs for the summer and planted some strawberry plants all in tubs around the door to the garden :) oh - and I stayed in PJs all day !! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

and Dwrgi - is this LL ??

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7555141.stm

(3rd pic down I think)

if so .....swoon!!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> and Dwrgi - is this LL ??
> 
> https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7555141.stm
> 
> (3rd pic down I think)
> 
> if so .....swoon!!

Oh yes, that's him, and yes, swooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!!! :wacko:

Love the PJs for the day, you naughty girl, but why the heck not???!!! :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi, I totally "trimmed the topiary" before my retrieval, too!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: My dr is no LL (I adore him but he's no real looker), I just can't stand it being too shaggy down there... and I can't help but wonder how many different styles he sees on any given day! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry triggering was so stressful. :hugs: I have everything crossed that tomorrow goes swimmingly. And hey, anything more than two will be a smashing success! :thumbup: (Edit - just saw LL's pic - swoon!!)

Asry, that pup is adorable!!! :cloud9:

DrS, I'm not going to tell you not to worry because I know how fruitless that advice is! But what I try to remind everyone is not to compare your cycle/treatment/response to anyone else's. Everyone is completely fertile until proven otherwise, and you most definitely have NOT been proven otherwise. It is completely NORMAL for IUI to take 3 tries. I don't remember the specific numbers, but the very vast majority of people who are successful with IUI are successful in the first three tries. After three or four, most drs will recommend a change of course (either add different drugs or move to IVF), because otherwise you run the risk of spending so much time and money on IUI that could be spent on IVF which has a higher success rate. But if you don't want to do IVF, and if you have the money and time, there is no harm in doing more than three or four. Personally, I wrote our first IUI off due to the learning curve (since it was our first, dr used a pretty low dose of follistim and I only produced one or two follies) so I was comfortable doing four before considering alternatives, and we got pregnant on the fourth cycle (our third cycle was cancelled before the insem because I ovulated too soon - after that our dr added ganirelix to suppress ovulation). I lost the baby (big f*cking surprise there), but we went ahead and did two more IUIs before moving on to IVF since we knew the procedure worked for us. All that to say, you're still well within the realm of NORMAL. :hugs: I know it's hard to stay hopeful, so we'll fly that flag for you. :hugs:

And if you need us to help keep you entertained today, tell us, what's the strangest thing you've ever seen on an x-ray? (Without breaking any HIPAA rules, naturally. :wacko:)

It must be BBQ day or something - I have a BBQ brisket in the crock pot and the whole house smells so good!! I have all the windows open because it's gorgeous outside today, and I can still smell that brisket cooking! DH and I had a lovely date night on Friday - outstanding dinner, then we saw "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy". I enjoyed the movie but had a hard time following it - I haven't read the book and I'm sure that would have helped. When we got home that night I had a message from my bestest friend wanting to know if I was up to lunch and a movie on Saturday, so I spent yesterday with her and it was wonderful - just what I needed to help me start stepping out again and talking about this baby more. We saw "Iron Lady" and good Lord, Meryl Streep is incredible. What a tour de force. :thumbup: Now I'm just taking it easy - I should be doing yard work since the weather is so nice, but I don't want to and you can't make me! :growlmad: So I'm watching a movie instead. :smug:


----------



## drsquid

auntie and purple- thanks.. i appreciate it.. i know they say it decreases after 3 but.. that also generally resupposes 12 cycle of dtd which i am not doing (single) so. first was unmedicated. 2nd was femara day 2-6, and third was day 3-7 (dif day of the us). this is the first time i am 100% sure about catching ovulation.. now i just get to worry about whether the spermies went bad.

dwrgi- ooh cute.. this is mine https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2009/12/3141/study-looks-how-amazon-tribal-healers-diagnose-treat-disease


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo - pretty doctor!!!

Hurrah for a PJ day!!


----------



## drsquid

oh and i forgot.. so i am too lazy to do any weedwacking in general but i did it before my hsg cause i used to work there. then i was all worried hed think i cleaned up for him when i went for the next iui


----------



## froliky2011

Arsy - Cute puppy! Awe! Now you have another companion during the TTW and there on. I am not symptom spotting. Nothing going on. It's still early anyway. I have read other women post they thought for sure they were pregnant and then :bfn: I read that too many times I guess. However, I do check my temperature in the morning just to see if it's still higher but I am on progesterone so doesn't really say much.

LadyH - I hope everything is OK. :hugs: :hugs:

DrS - HA has good advice. :dust: :dust: I guess I have felt pretty positive for you but not sure why.

Dwrgi - Sorry about the trigger incident. If you had a lot of follicles without eggs were they smaller or mature too? Wow! Learn something new everyday. In addition, what is "neatly trimmed topiary for the LL?" I feel so clueless sometimes. 

HA - :hugs: Wow! I'm glad you had a nice weekend. After my mc I did not want to do anything for like 2 weeks or so and it took a while to get back into 'normal' for me. The acupuncture sure did help a lot. Enjoy your movie.

Purple - Gardening is great! Flowers are blooming here already. Spring is in the air. I smelled the orchid tree flowers yesterday on my jog, saw a bird taking a bath in a puddle of water, two doves mating and lots of bird calls. It was great! The simple things keep me going and appreciative. :hugs: to your dad. I hope the burn is not to painful. :hugs: again...

Hi to the rest of you...LilS, Missy, Never, Twinkle, Carol, Sky..I know I missed someone but don't really want to go through the threads. Sorry, :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

drsquid said:


> oh and i forgot.. so i am too lazy to do any weedwacking in general but i did it before my hsg cause i used to work there. then i was all worried hed think i cleaned up for him when i went for the next iui

:rofl: :rofl: It's hilarious that we all wonder what our drs think about our, er, um, hairstyles... I'm sure they have seen it all and really don't care what it looks like down there, and yet none of us want to look shaggy on a big day!! :rofl: :rofl: I blame the rise of internet porn - I mean, really, before porn became so commonplace and easily accessible, how many people really cared what it looked like?? And now there's a waxing place on every corner - it must be a huge industry. (Waxing, not porn. Well no, porn is a huge industry, too. And not that I've ever tried waxing it - I can't even imagine the pain. No thank you!)


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> auntie and purple- thanks.. i appreciate it.. i know they say it decreases after 3 but.. that also generally resupposes 12 cycle of dtd which i am not doing (single) so. first was unmedicated. 2nd was femara day 2-6, and third was day 3-7 (dif day of the us). this is the first time i am 100% sure about catching ovulation.. now i just get to worry about whether the spermies went bad.
> 
> dwrgi- ooh cute.. this is mine https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2009/12/3141/study-looks-how-amazon-tribal-healers-diagnose-treat-disease

I see what you mean-VERY handsome, and he likes children too! He is a god. :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

HappyAuntie said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> oh and i forgot.. so i am too lazy to do any weedwacking in general but i did it before my hsg cause i used to work there. then i was all worried hed think i cleaned up for him when i went for the next iui
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: It's hilarious that we all wonder what our drs think about our, er, um, hairstyles... I'm sure they have seen it all and really don't care what it looks like down there, and yet none of us want to look shaggy on a big day!! :rofl: :rofl: I blame the rise of internet porn - I mean, really, before porn became so commonplace and easily accessible, how many people really cared what it looked like?? And now there's a waxing place on every corner - it must be a huge industry. (Waxing, not porn. Well no, porn is a huge industry, too. And not that I've ever tried waxing it - I can't even imagine the pain. No thank you!)Click to expand...

I am so clueless. I did not even know what DrS was referring to until I read HA's response!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

I just went to the front page and started reading. Wow! Dwrgi, HA, Twinkle, Carol, Heart...... This thread started two years ago! I am humbled. 

Twinkle - Good luck with HSG. Take an pain reliever. I had pretty bad cramping afterwards with mine (started about an hour afterwards).


----------



## drsquid

oh froliky... the innocence =):baby::awww: thanks for the confidence too

yeah he is a good guy. TOTAL geek. so he is fun to pick on. he obviously travels a lot so ive had fun talking to him about that, and the man has eaten monkey!!! i thought id eaten the weirdest foods of anyone i know

i tried waxing myself once.. gave myself a HUGE bruise..perhaps now that ive been spreadeagled so many times recently ill feel less squeamish about gets the parts waxed.. itd be a good idea before belize cause bikini razor rash sucks


----------



## HappyAuntie

The razor rash is awful, but I have to think the ingrown hairs after waxing would be just as bad, if not worse.... I don't shave it for that reason, but I have a little trimmer I use that just keeps it short and neat. (I can't stand it when it's long enough to get caught in (and pulled by) the elastic on my panties.) And as for anything showing on the bikini line, that's just one of the perks of being a natural blonde. :winkwink: When it's short enough, it's practically invisible! 

Froliky, yeah, some of us have been hanging around here way too long. I'm always afraid of scaring newcomers, so I try to point out to newbies that we're the abnormal ones, even for over 35. :wacko:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry Frolicky - not me having an HSG - had mine already!! Thanks for the sympathy though!! 

I shaved it all off once - the itching was dreadful!!! Plus I felt like an overgrown baby - luckily DH likes it as it is but some ex's have been all for the bald look - porn definitely has a lot to answer for!!


----------



## froliky2011

twinkle1975 said:


> Sorry Frolicky - not me having an HSG - had mine already!! Thanks for the sympathy though!!
> 
> I shaved it all off once - the itching was dreadful!!! Plus I felt like an overgrown baby - luckily DH likes it as it is but some ex's have been all for the bald look - porn definitely has a lot to answer for!!

On your signature it says you're waiting for HSG results?


----------



## froliky2011

HA - Does not scare me in the least bit, I just feel like I am constantly saying to myself "what does that mean?" and there are times I feel like there is a code language. Lol! I am catching on. Turtle pace though.


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - :) Thanks for making me smile. 

OK, I am bit stressed. Two of my close girlfriends had babies (one last year and one January 10, 2011). I called them both last week and they don't return my calls. I know they are busy etc. In addition the one that had hers last year is TTC #2 and if she's pregnant again, I will feel bad. Jealousy is not a fun emotion. I don't like it and don't like coveting either. Ugh. Sorry. Just had to vent. Feeling a little stressed. I think I am pushing myself too much too with all the preparations for guests (we have 8 guests coming..first two are staying March 17-25 or so and then 6 are coming March 25 - April 2) and I am nervous about hiding everything (books, fertility monitors, pregnancy tea, prenatal vitamins). It's tough because they are family but we are not telling them until I am 12 weeks. I hate pretending and hiding stuff. Sorry, I just needed to vent. Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## froliky2011

The pop up ads are really too much. I love BnB but those ads suck!


----------



## drsquid

the macy's ad is killing me.. it often wont close. and it pops up with rolling over it.. HATE it.. and glad i made you laugh. thanks for helping me get through work today


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> the macy's ad is killing me.. it often wont close. and it pops up with rolling over it.. HATE it.. and glad i made you laugh. thanks for helping me get through work today

Agreed re: Macy's ad! And when you are on your phone all of them pop up so you can't get anywhere away from the ad. Oh, well. I am staying put.


----------



## manuiti

Asry - love the pic, what a cute pup!

Dwrgi - sorry to hear the trigger was such a nightmare. I don't like the sound of glass viles... And just try not to think too far ahead, what will be will be, so worrying about it isn't going to make it any better or worse, it'll just waste your energy and give you a headache. Easier said that done, I know. :hugs: Got my fingers crossed for you!!! :thumbup:



drsquid said:


> forgot my clock no longer changes itself for dst (well it does but they changed the dates so now i fix it 4 times a year)..

I had that problem this morning as well. The computers and phones seem to have certain dates programmed in that really don't match with reality... :dohh:

HA - glad you and DH had a fab date night and a great time with your bff

Afm - Question for those of you who have had HSGs done. I've got mine on Wednesday morning. I haven't been told to take any painkillers before hand - not even hinted at it - I wouldn't have even known that it might hurt except that I looked the procedure up on the internet. I was only told to turn up 20 minutes early, eat breakfast & bring a sanitary pad. Is it worth taking painkillers before hand? I've only got paracetamol at home at the moment, is that okay or should I get something else? I've also got my baseline scan that afternoon, but I'm assuming that's no worse than going for a smear test???? Oh and the BCPs my RE's got me on have got my boobs feeling like they're really rather bruised, though I'm not complaining too much as they've also grown a fair bit, which when you're as small as I am, is fab! lol Just wish DH here was here to enjoy them! :holly::change::haha: And with that, I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

manuiti said:


> Afm - Question for those of you who have had HSGs done. I've got mine on Wednesday morning. I haven't been told to take any painkillers before hand - not even hinted at it - I wouldn't have even known that it might hurt except that I looked the procedure up on the internet. I was only told to turn up 20 minutes early, eat breakfast & bring a sanitary pad. Is it worth taking painkillers before hand? I've only got paracetamol at home at the moment, is that okay or should I get something else? I've also got my baseline scan that afternoon, but I'm assuming that's no worse than going for a smear test????

Definitely take something about 30 min before the HSG starts. I took 2 ibuprofen before mine and had no problems whatsoever. I felt a pinching-type pain as the catheter was inserted through my cervix but it only lasted a moment. I felt some dull pressure as the dye filled my uterus but it wasn't painful. It seems women with blocked tubes have a lot of pain, but assuming your tubes are fine then you'll be fine. And your baseline scan will be better than an annual smear - it's just a trans-vaginal ultrasound - no scraping, no speculum. :thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

Manu - I was told to take painkillers also before hsg, but totally forgot :wacko: my gyn couldn't get the cathetre in, but managed to do hsg anyhow through a airbubble in cervix (?!) anyhow hsg itself was pretty painless, like periodkind pressure. And that pressure went away like 1/2 hours after. 
Good luck with it! And yay for your :holly::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Manuiti-thanks for the advice. You're quite right, no point worrying unnecessarily!! What will be will be! Que sera sera! :hugs:

Butterfly, hope you caught that eggy! xx

Frolicky-other friends and babies suck, especially those who don't appreciate what you are going through. Hmm, times like these, you find out who your friends are-I certainly have. xxx

Hi to everybody! Just going to be setting off in half an hour-all topiary trimmed and toenails french manicured for the LL! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you all have a good day! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - hope everything is going ok at the egg collection - keeping everything crossed for you xx

Manuiti - I'd definitely take some painkillers - it wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be & only took a few moments but I was glad I'd taken some.


----------



## froliky2011

Manu - I think ibuprofrin or motrin etc. is enough, the hard stuff is a bit overkill if you ask me. It's not that bad but for me like bad period cramps. Good Luck! It does not last long and then your uterus will be a clean shot for implantation!! It's all worth it!


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> Hi to everybody! Just going to be setting off in half an hour-all topiary trimmed and toenails french manicured for the LL! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LOL!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

just checking in to see if dwrgi has reported back yet :coffee:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> just checking in to see if dwrgi has reported back yet :coffee:

Just got in, and am in bed. They got eight eggs, so am really pleased with that! Feel quite woozy now, so going to take it easy. Might hit the gin later (joke!).

Can anybody answer this though-have just passed the most enormous piece of clotty blood, like liver. What is this? Is this normal??? Always something to worry about!

Butterfly-how did it go last night :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:? Was thinking of you, Axxxxx


----------



## manuiti

Thanks for the advice ladies. :flower:



Dwrgi said:


> Just got in, and am in bed. They got eight eggs, so am really pleased with that! Feel quite woozy now, so going to take it easy. Might hit the gin later (joke!).

Yay for the 8!!! :thumbup: FXd for the next step!


----------



## LilSluz

Just doing a "quick" drive-by, but - wow, I missed a lot in a day!

Dwrgi - *GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!!!!!!* :thumbup::hugs::hugs: (i realize it's technically after the procedure given time zones, but I have been thinking of you!!!)

Manuiti - Yeah, ibuprofen should be enough. I had some complications in mine, but it's rare. it usually takes like 5-10mins & you are out of there. Even for mine, which took 25 mins bc couldn't get the catheter up there & ended up having to blow up a different part w/air - even then, I only yelped for a millisecond & then it was fine & just like bad cramping before a period. After that just like normal cramping & then went away after couple of hours. It's really, really not that bad at all (even w/probs) GL to you!!! :thumbup:

Sending all the BNB ladies lots & lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust: on this fine Monday!


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - I was writing before your post showed up 

YAYYYYYY FOR 8!!!!!!!! That's so awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

- take it easy honey & relax today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo 8 eggs!! That's fab! Sorry don't have any advice about the blood - sure someone else will though. xx


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - That's great! :happydance: :happydance: No advice about the blood here either. Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ohhh 8!!!! 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Well done Dwrgi!!, you deserve a lovely lie down now :hugs: !!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Drwgi pls do not worry about the clotty blood this can happen after EC as you have to think of how they get those eggies. The needle may have caused a slight bleed, as long as there isn't any more you should be fine. 8 eggs is brill just keep thinking about them all fertilizing overnight and having great embies to choose from for transfer. Just keep thinking this is your time x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls! 

Clinic just rang-6 of the eggs were mature, and they normally expect 60% to fertilize so just have to wait and see now. However, they did say they were mindful of what happened last year (no fertilization) but are still hoping for four to fertilize overnight. Am back to depths of despair again. I know it only needs one egg, but this is such a rollercoaster..... 

Thanks Carole, I hope it is my time too! :thumbup: 

Hope you're okay? 

Love to all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> just checking in to see if dwrgi has reported back yet :coffee:
> 
> Just got in, and am in bed. They got eight eggs, so am really pleased with that! Feel quite woozy now, so going to take it easy. Might hit the gin later (joke!).
> 
> Can anybody answer this though-have just passed the most enormous piece of clotty blood, like liver. What is this? Is this normal??? Always something to worry about!
> 
> Butterfly-how did it go last night :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:? Was thinking of you, AxxxxxClick to expand...




Dwrgi said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> Clinic just rang-6 of the eggs were mature, and they normally expect 60% to fertilize so just have to wait and see now. However, they did say they were mindful of what happened last year (no fertilization) but are still hoping for four to fertilize overnight. Am back to depths of despair again. I know it only needs one egg, but this is such a rollercoaster.....
> 
> Thanks Carole, I hope it is my time too! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're okay?
> 
> Love to all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

WAHOOO!!! Fabulous news!!! It *is* a roller coaster so just hang on tight hun. But we're all right here with you, strapped in tight for the ride. :hugs::hugs:

As for the blood, I'd second what Carole said. If it happens again call your clinic, but just once I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi - yay! Good collection of eggs there :happydance::happydance: and tomorrow they'll give you good news and there will be an embryo that'll grow up to be your bebé :hugs::hugs: I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

ps. LilSluz your temps are looking good :thumbup:

I'm already starting to feel like af is coming (7dpiui), wasn't it just yesterday I was saying no symptoms at all?! But this is not what I was asking for :ignore:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok A, 6 eggs is still really good and if 4 of those fertilise then that is brill too :thumbup: With so many people willing them to be strong little eggies they can't fail to do their job :hugs::hugs:

Asry, AF and BFP often feel the same so fingers crossed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Come on little Welsh eggs!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Come on little Welsh eggs!!!!

Silly billy, Twinks! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - big Welsh eggs??
 



Attached Files:







1-bigandwelsh-pack.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## purplelou

twinkle1975 said:


> Come on little Welsh eggs!!!!

 :haha::haha:

go eggies :happydance: go eggies :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Twinks - you are funny!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok - big Welsh eggs??

That's more like it! You're still a silly billy though! xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Woop Woop for the eggs A....as for the blood thing..sounds like congealed blood. Have everything crossed for you :dust:

XxX


----------



## twinkle1975

purplelou said:


> Twinks - you are funny!!!

if I can put one little smile on one person's face once during my day I feel like I have a reason for being here!! :fool:


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Twinks - you are funny!!!
> 
> if I can put one little smile on one person's face once during my day I feel like I have a reason for being here!! :fool:Click to expand...

That's a very good reason, and you've certainly put a smile on my face! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Lil Sluz - thanks for the reassuring words. :flower:



Dwrgi said:


> Am back to depths of despair again. I know it only needs one egg, but this is such a rollercoaster.....

Hang in there hun!!!! :hugs::hugs: Got everything crossed for you! Come on the big welsh eggs!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Dwrgi hang in there honey, 6 mature eggs is great and just remember that some ladies retrieve loads but only have a minimal amount that are mature. Remember it is quality that counts not quantity. You and your body can do this just keep thinking about the process in your head visualising those spermies burrowing in and fertilizing those eggs and making perfect embies. You are nearing the end of the science bit which is in my oppinion is the worst phase and then you will be in the home straight. Trust your body that it can do this and it will.

Will look out for your good news later today x x x x


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - just popping by with some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you, and Im sending positive thought to those eggies and hoping they are getting all juicy and fertilized!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Dwrgi - thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, you have been absolutely brilliant! I couldn't wish for more.

The clinic rang just now-four of the six have fertilitized. I am beside myself, just so very relieved. Apparently, it was almost 5 but one came to nothing in the end, but I am really pleased. They have provisionally booked me in for Thursday (day 3) transfer, although it might be Sat and CD5, and, all going well, will probably put three back in. Don't want to jinx that though. Al's delighted too as his motility and sperm count have shot up (so to speak)! Phew, might go and get some :sleep::sleep::sleep: now!

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

That's fantastic news!!!!! So so so pleased for you!!! xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin:
:dance::dance::dance:

hooray for the fabulous 4!!! Well done girl :happydance: Brilliant news :thumbup:

Am so pleased for you - OMG, 3 back in lol :baby::baby::baby: :haha:


----------



## Asryellah

Yesyes Dwirgi :happydance: that's great news :thumbup::thumbup: I'm so happy for you :hugs::hugs: This totally seems like its turning out to be miracle march :cloud9: I believe this will be the month for you! :blue::yellow::pink::laugh2:
Now just get some good rest :sleep: you deserve it!


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - That's great!! :happydance: :happydance: Breathe & Believe!!! 

My yoga instructor said something interesting the other day. He said to sit with whatever you are feeling even if it's discomfort or uncomfortable, sit with it, be with it, and it shall pass. xoxo To all of you!!


----------



## manuiti

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Eeeee! Brilliant news!
Hope you have a good :sleep:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Not been able to get on BnB for two days, but YAY Dwrgi, go go super eggies, everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Madeline

All the best DWRGI it sounds very promising:) Hi to everyone else. I haven't been around for while, lives been busy etc etc 

On a personal note, found out a few days ago that all this time I the BBT charting I have been doing has either not been accurate or is just not working for me. I don't know why I didn't think to do it before but did an ovulation test on day 9 of my cycle. I did 4 actually and the fourth one came up positive in the evening so I ovulate on day 10 of my cycle not day 14. Anyway this is basically the first time we have timed things correctly in 5 mths....

hopefully it will be positive news soon for all of us:) best wishes:)

Madeline


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies - how are you all doing this morning?
yesterday I was trying to post a huge post but BnB just wouldn't play ball and even though I tried for about 40 mins - no luck. In the end I sent Dwrgi a pm because I am soooo excited for her!! (even that took a while) when I got home I thought things might be better, but when I tried to pop in .....site was down :dohh: how weird it is that we rely on finding out how everyone is etc etc....

anyways, I hope you are all well :)
big loves Lou xx
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Madeline said:


> All the best DWRGI it sounds very promising:) Hi to everyone else. I haven't been around for while, lives been busy etc etc
> 
> On a personal note, found out a few days ago that all this time I the BBT charting I have been doing has either not been accurate or is just not working for me. I don't know why I didn't think to do it before but did an ovulation test on day 9 of my cycle. I did 4 actually and the fourth one came up positive in the evening so I ovulate on day 10 of my cycle not day 14. Anyway this is basically the first time we have timed things correctly in 5 mths....
> 
> hopefully it will be positive news soon for all of us:) best wishes:)
> 
> Madeline

This is not uncommon, and I know of somebody who came on here and said that she always assumed she was CD14 and then she and her DH gave up after months and years of trying. One day, and CD7, they had a bit of oo la la and wham bam (pardon the expression) thank you mam, she's preggers! Consultants and fertility professionals would say that you should DTD every other day during your cycle, but a. who has the energy, and b. :saywhat:. Hopefully, now, you can get somewhere. Be mindful too, that ovulation days can alter according to cycle-I think EWCM is a good indicator, and charting cycle lengths too. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies - how are you all doing this morning?
> yesterday I was trying to post a huge post but BnB just wouldn't play ball and even though I tried for about 40 mins - no luck. In the end I sent Dwrgi a pm because I am soooo excited for her!! (even that took a while) when I got home I thought things might be better, but when I tried to pop in .....site was down :dohh: how weird it is that we rely on finding out how everyone is etc etc....
> 
> anyways, I hope you are all well :)
> big loves Lou xx
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I know exactly what you mean. The site has been down two nights running now, and it makes you realise how much you depend on the daily updates!!! 

I like your strawberry planting story, and it's got me thinking of doing the same!! (Far away from two curious anti-garden huskeys, though :haha:). Only a few days away from week 8 now, this one's a keeper, you mark my words young lady!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Just wanted to say thank you to everybody for your support, it really means a lot!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

What this whole business has made me realise is who my true friends are. I have a close friend who I can now see, just talks and talks and talks about herself. I feel guilty for bothering her with my problems (I'm not talking about how to unblock a sink type problems, but real, lifelong, making a baby problems, like you are all going through). Although she knows I am having treatment, not once has she texted, or emailed or rung me. So, from now on, I'm going to keep her at arms length. Also, my BF Kathryn has been completely cr&p and missed several opportunities to be there for me when she knew I was going through ICSI last summer. No, not interested. :nope::nope: So, you do find out who your real friends are when the going gets tough, and I'd count you all as good friends, although I know we haven't met. 

So, my lesson learnt, not to be a sop for others, my problems are as valid (even more so, to some degree) as theirs, and if they're not interested in being there for me at difficult times, then I'm not interested in them! Sermon. Is. Over. 

Hope you all have a lovely day, lots of :dust: to you all!

P.S. I am sooooooo hoping that miraculous things are going on in a lab not a million miles away from here. I know to expect that not all will survive, but I am so hoping for good news tomorrow. Please embies develop and divide and GROW GROW GROW!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Who the 'eck posts a poll??? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Jeez, finally I can get on BNB! Its been 2 days of errors/site down - I was going through withdrawls! :wacko:

Just wanted to pop in & give Dwrgi some massive:hugs::hugs::hugs: & :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hi to all the BNB ladies & wishing you a blessed day! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi, I thought you lost your marbles :haha: with the poll comment but now I know what you mean. When you hit "Post" it now gives you a message & something about posting a poll????


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!! OMG i CAN FINALLY GET ON BNB AGAIN!!!!!!!! WHAT THE HECK!!
Sorry for not being able to post for a few days and then the BnB site was down - man how I miss you guys!!!
Had a lot to catch up on.... 

First of all - CONGRATS DWRGI!!!!! YAY YAY FOR WELSH EGGS!!! come on 4 fertilized!!! GROW GROW GROW AND MULITPLY!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU - Fingers and toes crossed!!! We are definitely your friends girl!!! I feel the same about you guys... I would never dream about talking to friends about all this. You guys get it. :)

Butterfly - hope you caught that eggy!! xoxo

Lils - hope you are feeling better hun! you have gone through so much -you so deserve some pampering girlfriend....A good date night with DH perhaps? Thanks for always making us feel better.

Frolicky - OMG the Inlaws are coming!!!! Don't get too stressed - although I know I would too that's just the way in-laws make us feel - if it's our family it's different right? If you need to go to IUI with hubby (or whatever) just make up something like your lawyer needs to see you about something (something where they wouldn't tag along anyway) or you're not feeling well and DH needs to take you to the walk in clinic - something like that..... I know what you mean about hiding stuff - I live with MIL Mon-Fri (she's in our house taking care of AD) and she doesn't know we are TTC - would just be too awkward if you know what I mean :).... and trying to hide all the vitamins, books etc... is hard - but you get used to it. GOOD LUCK it will all turn out okay and hopefully you'll get your BFP this month!!!

HA - great date night!! so happy you got out with your friend too!! xoxo

Mani - Don't know if it's too late - but I would definitely take the painkillers for the HSG - like Ibuprofen.... My cramps were worse than 1st day period cramps and they started about an hour after it was over. Everyone is different though... good luck!

Asry - I think we are around the same time... I'm 8/9 DPO today and you?? Hope you are well!

Purple - hope you're feeling better... Big hugs to you and Dad... xo

Dr.S - how are things going with you?

Missy - where are you? We really hope you are ok? Please tell us you are ok??

Big hello and hugs to Nikki, Ipen, Lady H, Carole, Never, Twinks, Heavenly and anyone I missed!

AFM - well today I'm 8/9 DPO... not going to test until Sunday at the earliest. I have been feeling sick the last few days... Sunday and MOnday was so achey -but figured it was because I had started a new yoga video and was using new muscles.... then yesterday my throat got really sore and the tickle cough is starting.... So taking today off from work ... although not sure how much my voice will rest as I'll be home taking care of AD too... I have been feeling really emotional the last few days - negative thoughts entering the brain - not good... it's hard when AF symptoms start at like 5/6 DPO... you're like WHAT!!!??? and my brain automatically shifts.... I feel a bit better today but we'll see how it goes. Usually this emotional stuff doesn't hit me until closer to AF but this month and last month it started early....

Hope you ladies all have a great day... so glad to be back on BnB!!!!
xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> AFM - well today I'm 8/9 DPO... not going to test until Sunday at the earliest. I have been feeling sick the last few days... Sunday and MOnday was so achey -but figured it was because I had started a new yoga video and was using new muscles.... then yesterday my throat got really sore and the tickle cough is starting.... So taking today off from work ... although not sure how much my voice will rest as I'll be home taking care of AD too... I have been feeling really emotional the last few days - negative thoughts entering the brain - not good... it's hard when AF symptoms start at like 5/6 DPO... you're like WHAT!!!??? and my brain automatically shifts.... I feel a bit better today but we'll see how it goes. Usually this emotional stuff doesn't hit me until closer to AF but this month and last month it started early....
> 
> Hope you ladies all have a great day... so glad to be back on BnB!!!!
> xoxo

Oh, Dashka, I am so sorry you are feeling sick & emotional/down! :sad: That's a horrible combination to have :nope:. Can't MIL take care of AD so you can have a Lifetime Movie Network or Netflix day? That's usually the only saving grace when I'm sick. You want me to come up to Toronto & "make the bad man go away"? (Or maybe you prefer to come down to FL ;) ). 

Awww, I just wanted to pop in & give you some love & encouragement & say that we are all here & we care about you! You are always here for us & so knowledgeable about the best stuff, so get well soon & you cry on our virtual shoulders if you need to! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sending you prayers & good juju, too :flower: xoxoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Hi ya'll Ladies :hugs: hope everyone is having a nice day! :flower:

Dwirgi - I know what you mean about the ladies here being your friends. You are !!!!!!!!! :hugs:
I dont even bother to tell too much to my (two) friends who know what's exactly going on. And I actually don't even want them to ask anymore, I've also told them that don't ask, I'll talk if I feel like it and then they'll listen..I'm lucky. I feel this is the place where are the friends who know exactly how I feel, so its easyer to talk in here, without getting looks of PITY.
Dashka - I'm now 9dpiui and did already test this morning bfn..dunno what I was thinking :shrug: mon&tue I had af pains and I'm sure if I was not on progesterone I've already started. So I'm not very hopeful anymore. But I hope you get well soon hun!!!!
I'm happy though that sun is shining and today I'm pampering myself (getting eyebrows&lashes fixed \\:D/)


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to everybody for your support, it really means a lot!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> What this whole business has made me realise is who my true friends are. I have a close friend who I can now see, just talks and talks and talks about herself. I feel guilty for bothering her with my problems (I'm not talking about how to unblock a sink type problems, but real, lifelong, making a baby problems, like you are all going through). Although she knows I am having treatment, not once has she texted, or emailed or rung me. So, from now on, I'm going to keep her at arms length. Also, my BF Kathryn has been completely cr&p and missed several opportunities to be there for me when she knew I was going through ICSI last summer. No, not interested. :nope::nope: So, you do find out who your real friends are when the going gets tough, and I'd count you all as good friends, although I know we haven't met.
> 
> So, my lesson learnt, not to be a sop for others, my problems are as valid (even more so, to some degree) as theirs, and if they're not interested in being there for me at difficult times, then I'm not interested in them! Sermon. Is. Over.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day, lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> P.S. I am sooooooo hoping that miraculous things are going on in a lab not a million miles away from here. I know to expect that not all will survive, but I am so hoping for good news tomorrow. Please embies develop and divide and GROW GROW GROW!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I cheers to that! Oh, and I want to share this:

*Everybody Can't Be In Your Front Row*

1. Life is a theater so invite your audiences carefully. Not everyone is holy enough and healthy enough to have a FRONT ROW seat in our lives.

2. There are some people in your life that need to be loved from a distance.

3. It's amazing what you can accomplish when you let go, or at least minimize your time with draining, negative, incompatible, not-going-anywhere relationships, friendships, fellowships and family! Everyone Can't be in Your FRONT ROW.

4. Observe the relationships around you. Pay attention to: Which ones lift and which ones lean?

Which ones encourage and which ones discourage?

Which ones are on a path of growth uphill and which ones are just going downhill?

5. When you leave certain people, do you feel better or feel worse?

Which ones always have drama or don't really understand, know and appreciate you and the gift that lies within you?

Everyone Can't be in Your FRONT ROW.

6. The more you seek God and the things of God, the more you seek quality, the more you seek not just the hand of God but the face of God, the more you seek things honorable, the more you seek growth, peace of mind, love and truth around you, the easier it will become for you to decide who gets to sit in the FRONT ROW and who should be moved to the balcony of your life.

Everyone Can't be in Your FRONT ROW.

7. You cannot change the people around you...but you can change the people you are around!

Ask God for wisdom and discernment and choose wisely the people who sit in the FRONT ROW of your life.

8. Remember that FRONT ROW seats are for special and deserving people and those who sit in your FRONT ROW should be chosen carefully.


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - Thanks. I am 10dpo so just slightly ahead of you and Arsy. I took a FRER test super early this a.m. and bfn too, but I know it's early. However, I don't feel pregnant at all. Not feeling it. I was feeling emotional too and stressed, so today, I am taking the day off, getting acupuncture, did yoga a.m. for two hours (gentle, self-paced stuff) and have a massage at 2 p.m. F!CK it! I am sitting with my jealous feelings, angry feelings, sad feelings and nurturing those damn pups. ;)

:hugs: to Everyone! Enjoy your "hump" day!


----------



## froliky2011

P.S. With the "Everyone Can't Be In Your Front Row" you can replace "God" with whatever fits your beliefs.


----------



## Neversaynever

Finally...can get on here but just a flying visit to say :wohoo: :yipee: and :dust: for you Dwrgi...have everything crossed for you

Keep wishing the next two weeks away so I can have two weeks off work and catch up on here PROPERLY :hissy:

XxX


----------



## madkitty

thought Id pop in and say hi!!! Im 37, boyf is 35 and this is our 10th cycle trying :shrug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls! Just had to come back and say hello again! :flower:

Never-I honestly couldn't be happier for you and Little Oopsie! Aug 24th will be here before you know it! Does your school break up in 2 weeks? We have another three weeks to go, and finish day before Good Friday, :nope: xxx

Frolicky-I love that list, and shall print it off! Thanks for reminding us all of what we need and what we DESERVE!!! You're in my front row! :thumbup:

Asry-hang on in there, don't give up. It is quite common for BFPs to be confirmed up to a week later. Good idea to pamper yourself, you deserve it! :happydance:

Dashka-the same to you, hang on in there. It's not over until it's over and so it's not over yet!!!!! I hope you get some rest today, I agree that perhaps you could take a back seat and let MIL look after AD? You sound like you need some R&R! :hugs:

Lil-thanks for the support! Big :hugs: right back at you! :kiss:

Purple-how are you today? Hope you're okay, thinking about you, Axxxx:hugs:

HA-how are you hun? I think about you all the time. Take all the time you need to put you first. Am sending big :hugs: across the pond! I really enjoyed The Iron Lady, although I couldn't stand Thatcher's right wing policies. The film really upset me, too, as it was so sad to see this amazing woman grapping with her dementia. So very sad. Think we're going to go and see 'Hunky Dory' this weekend, set in Swansea. Also, don't bother with 'Dangerous Method'-Keira Knightley can't act for toffee and is completely cringe worthy although Michael Fassbender was worth the cinema ticket. My, he is GORGEOUS!

Manuiti, I meant to say to you that it is a good idea to get some essential vits into yourself, in preparation for IVF. The list in Zita West's book is good, but a prenatal multi vit is a must, as is a fish based omega 3 (Paradox was recommended to me). Some say that CoQ10 is also good. But, lots of dark green veg, no caffeine, and make sure that your iron levels are good. Lecture over!

Love to Missy, Carole, Skyyyyyyyyye, Butterfly (where have you got to??), Lady H, Twinkle, Dr. S., IPenn, and everybody else! 

Still sore today and writing this from my bed! Feel like a real lazy a%se but I really don't care!! Cat is curled up beside me, snoring quite loudly. I need to get on with some school reports, but can't face them, tbh. 
Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi, that sounds so nice - we are here for you & we are your friends - ALL of us! We will cry when you cry & laugh when you laugh ;)

Asry - Oh, I am hoping those are NOT AF symptoms, but are BFP symptoms! I hear you can barely tell them apart sometimes??? FX....

AFM - What kind of weird crap is going around? i finally broke down crying this morning, too. I'm sick & tired of being sick & tired. I have a cyst in my left ovary, which usually isn't a big deal except its symptomatic. It could have been worse tho - we had an ectopic scare (from u/s results & symptoms) but just found out from Dr. that THANK GOD it's not! This is probably the only time I'll ever be happy about a BFN!

I think I'm getting my AF & that's why I'm emotional, too. Also I stopped all hormone creams when I got BFN on 13DPO (I knew) & so I think I'm having a hormone "crash" AND it's helping bring her on. Thank God - bring her on I'm 15DPO now dammit. I want my CD2-3 hormone tests done & overwith so I can move forward. (my way of being positive)

I'm nauseas, have constant sharp pain on left side, feverish & peeing orange (which ruined my nice lacey undies), crying & in a foul mood all at the same time, but I am SO thankful its not ectopic - thank God! :thumbup: I SO want to call out of work today...but I have a big presentation tomorrow for the Big Dog (Director of Eastern U.S.). I guess that would be bad.... at least I'm working from home. 

Thanks for letting me vent. I love you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

madkitty said:


> thought Id pop in and say hi!!! Im 37, boyf is 35 and this is our 10th cycle trying :shrug:

Hi MadK - Welcome to BNB TTC#1 35+! 

Hopefully you won't be here too long! :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry Madkitty, I missed your post! You are very welcome here and let's hope your stay is short and sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Dwrgi, that sounds so nice - we are here for you & we are your friends - ALL of us! We will cry when you cry & laugh when you laugh ;)
> 
> Asry - Oh, I am hoping those are NOT AF symptoms, but are BFP symptoms! I hear you can barely tell them apart sometimes??? FX....
> 
> AFM - What kind of weird crap is going around? i finally broke down crying this morning, too. I'm sick & tired of being sick & tired. I have a cyst in my left ovary, which usually isn't a big deal except its symptomatic. It could have been worse tho - we had an ectopic scare (from u/s results & symptoms) but just found out from Dr. that THANK GOD it's not! This is probably the only time I'll ever be happy about a BFN!
> 
> I think I'm getting my AF & that's why I'm emotional, too. Also I stopped all hormone creams when I got BFN on 13DPO (I knew) & so I think I'm having a hormone "crash" AND it's helping bring her on. Thank God - bring her on I'm 15DPO now dammit. I want my CD2-3 hormone tests done & overwith so I can move forward. (my way of being positive)
> 
> I'm nauseas, have constant sharp pain on left side, feverish & peeing orange (which ruined my nice lacey undies), crying & in a foul mood all at the same time, but I am SO thankful its not ectopic - thank God! :thumbup: I SO want to call out of work today...but I have a big presentation tomorrow for the Big Dog (Director of Eastern U.S.). I guess that would be bad.... at least I'm working from home.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I love you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Lil, 

this is the pits, isn't it?? The pittest pit in the pittiest world. There is nothing quite like it. I am sooooo glad that you didn't have an ectopic, as that would be too awful for words. I agree that this is a downer after all the drugs, so you CAN'T help it. If you need to shout and kick something, then do! If you need to cry, get it out of your system. Much better than keeping it in. I'm glad that you're at home today, so that you don't need to worry about The Public Face. 

I really hope that bag face AF doesn't show up, and that you get your BFP!

Vent away!! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: to you! x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, so much going on - sorry for those that are feeling down and emotional, sending lots of :hug: and to the BFNs (early ones though).

Welcome madkitty :flower:

Just a quick one. Been offline for a day or so. No idea if I ovulated or not or what my cycle is doing so don't think I caught the egg. Think I will just have to wait for AF so I know what is going on :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: ladies, so much going on - sorry for those that are feeling down and emotional, sending lots of :hug: and to the BFNs (early ones though).
> 
> Welcome madkitty :flower:
> 
> Just a quick one. Been offline for a day or so. No idea if I ovulated or not or what my cycle is doing so don't think I caught the egg. Think I will just have to wait for AF so I know what is going on :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yoo hooo Butterfly, missed you when you were gooooooooooooone!!

Who knows if you caught the egg-you might not have, but by the same token, you MIGHT have so let's have a bit of positive thinking and go with the latter!!! 

How are you feeling in yourself hun? (What a British phrase!). Hope you're okay? Sending you lots of custard cremes and hazelnut whirls, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm feeling grumpy lol :growlmad: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

:awww::awww::awww::bunny::bunny::bunny::flasher::flasher::flasher::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::saywhat:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi lovely ladies :hi:

Just popping by to send :hugs: and lots of :dust: I hope March brings tonnes of BFPs!

Dwrgi, that's awesome, lady!! Sending loads of positive vibes to your Welsh eggies!!

Love and good luck to all.

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> AFM - well today I'm 8/9 DPO... not going to test until Sunday at the earliest. I have been feeling sick the last few days... Sunday and MOnday was so achey -but figured it was because I had started a new yoga video and was using new muscles.... then yesterday my throat got really sore and the tickle cough is starting.... So taking today off from work ... although not sure how much my voice will rest as I'll be home taking care of AD too... I have been feeling really emotional the last few days - negative thoughts entering the brain - not good... it's hard when AF symptoms start at like 5/6 DPO... you're like WHAT!!!??? and my brain automatically shifts.... I feel a bit better today but we'll see how it goes. Usually this emotional stuff doesn't hit me until closer to AF but this month and last month it started early....
> 
> Hope you ladies all have a great day... so glad to be back on BnB!!!!
> xoxo
> 
> Oh, Dashka, I am so sorry you are feeling sick & emotional/down! :sad: That's a horrible combination to have :nope:. Can't MIL take care of AD so you can have a Lifetime Movie Network or Netflix day? That's usually the only saving grace when I'm sick. You want me to come up to Toronto & "make the bad man go away"? (Or maybe you prefer to come down to FL ;) ).
> 
> Awww, I just wanted to pop in & give you some love & encouragement & say that we are all here & we care about you! You are always here for us & so knowledgeable about the best stuff, so get well soon & you cry on our virtual shoulders if you need to! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sending you prayers & good juju, too :flower: xoxoxoClick to expand...

LilS- you are sooo sweet - Sure I need a friend in Florida!!!:winkwink::winkwink: Actually my MIL is more sick than I am - so she's not staying with us this week so it's been more stressful trying to get AD up in the morning and ready to take her to my parents (my hubby not here in mornings as he gets up at 3:30am) -but we're really lucky to have that help... So I figured since I'm not feeling great I'll just stay home with her - We took a nice walk to the park and it's 18degrees Celsius here today - that is unheard of for March!! She is napping now -so I get 2 hrs to myself - yippee! 
Feeling a bit better emotionally - just trying to focus on getting rid of this crazy sore sore throat - sipping my "Throat Coat" tea :coffee:

Big hugs!!! xoxo hope you are better soon!


----------



## dashka

froliky2011 said:


> Dashka - Thanks. I am 10dpo so just slightly ahead of you and Arsy. I took a FRER test super early this a.m. and bfn too, but I know it's early. However, I don't feel pregnant at all. Not feeling it. I was feeling emotional too and stressed, so today, I am taking the day off, getting acupuncture, did yoga a.m. for two hours (gentle, self-paced stuff) and have a massage at 2 p.m. F!CK it! I am sitting with my jealous feelings, angry feelings, sad feelings and nurturing those damn pups. ;)
> 
> :hugs: to Everyone! Enjoy your "hump" day!

You are absolutely right Frolicky - F!CK it!!!! nurse away.... yes way too early to test - but you know take it easy anyway... Did you 'feel' pregnant at this stage last time? Sounds like you had a great plan for today!! :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Madkitty - welcome to the wonderful thread of +35:thumbup:

LilS - so sorry you are feeling down :awww::hugs: those damn hormones and all this is an emotional rollarcoaster :headspin:, we all should be awarded for what crap we go through every month! I hope you feel better soon :hugs: and good luck with your presentation tomorrow :flower: Good for you to vent here! Bring it on and we'll kick badfeelings ass to the curb :trouble:

Oh and that goes for all of us who are feeling a bit down right now :)


----------



## LilSluz

Asryellah said:


> Madkitty - welcome to the wonderful thread of +35:thumbup:
> 
> LilS - so sorry you are feeling down :awww::hugs: those damn hormones and all this is an emotional rollarcoaster :headspin:, we all should be awarded for what crap we go through every month! I hope you feel better soon :hugs: and good luck with your presentation tomorrow :flower: Good for you to vent here! *Bring it on and we'll kick badfeelings ass to the curb *

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks for the laugh! Love the :trouble: icon !!!

I feel better already :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils - sorry just read your other post - I'm glad that it was ectopic too! So sorry you are feeling sad - But we ARE ALLOWED!! Just as long as it doesn't last and we get it out. :) Maybe keep doing the preg tests though until you get AF.... My ND told me to keep taking natural progesterone cream until AF shows up (even if you get spotting) just in case you never know... it's frustrating I know because you feel like the cream is holding back the AF... argh! Somehow I still get the AF though but spotting last longer 1-2 days.

Good luck with the presentation! Big hugs!


----------



## dashka

Madkitty - welcome!!! you're gonna love it here - but hope your stay is short and sweet!

Butterfly - hope you did time it correctly - you never know!! FX!!! xo


----------



## SoccerMILF

Hello all, 

I'm 35 and TTC. I have a son who's almost 13 from my first marriage, but am now with the love of my life and going for our own little squad. We just finished our first cycle of trying, but AF reared her ugly head. We're all ready for take 2 this month. Wish us luck!!


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Lils - sorry just read your other post - I'm glad that it was ectopic too! So sorry you are feeling sad - But we ARE ALLOWED!! Just as long as it doesn't last and we get it out. :) Maybe keep doing the preg tests though until you get AF.... My ND told me to keep taking natural progesterone cream until AF shows up (even if you get spotting) just in case you never know... it's frustrating I know because you feel like the cream is holding back the AF... argh! Somehow I still get the AF though but spotting last longer 1-2 days.
> 
> Good luck with the presentation! Big hugs!

Thank you Dashka! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Had bloods to confirm no preg (that confirmed no ectopic - whew!), so I really had to stop taking them bc I have my hormone blood tests coming up (7 more to add to that 22!) on CD 2-3 so I was really afraid they'd skew the results? Not sure how long they take to get out of your system so wanted to try to "play it safe" but in future, I won't just stop them like that (ever again). I figured at least I had only just started...????

So glad you are starting to feel better - emotionally at least. I'm glad you had a nice walk w/your AD :flower:. Take care, darlin'

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Lils - sorry just read your other post - I'm glad that it was ectopic too! So sorry you are feeling sad - But we ARE ALLOWED!! Just as long as it doesn't last and we get it out. :) Maybe keep doing the preg tests though until you get AF.... My ND told me to keep taking natural progesterone cream until AF shows up (even if you get spotting) just in case you never know... it's frustrating I know because you feel like the cream is holding back the AF... argh! Somehow I still get the AF though but spotting last longer 1-2 days.
> 
> Good luck with the presentation! Big hugs!
> 
> Thank you Dashka! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Had bloods to confirm no preg (that confirmed no ectopic - whew!), so I really had to stop taking them bc I have my hormone blood tests coming up (7 more to add to that 22!) on CD 2-3 so I was really afraid they'd skew the results? Not sure how long they take to get out of your system so wanted to try to "play it safe" but in future, I won't just stop them like that (ever again). I figured at least I had only just started...????
> 
> So glad you are starting to feel better - emotionally at least. I'm glad you had a nice walk w/your AD :flower:. Take care, darlin'
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh sorry LilS - just re-read my reply ...I meant that is "wasn't ectopic" not 'was'!! oops typo!! sorry about that!!:dohh::dohh:
Glad you got the blood test - ofcourse they must have done that already -DOH!! again :dohh::dohh::dohh: This sickness is worse than I thought...:dohh:
take care of yourself and hope AF does arrive then soon so you can get on with those other tests and get them out of the way! xoxo


----------



## purplelou

wow - there is loads to catch up on....

Dwrgi - I hope the soreness goes away soon! when is the transfer going to happen?? big loves xx 

asry - I hope that Hag does not show her face - Grrrr!! xxx

Dashka and Lil - I hope you feel better soon ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Frolicky - I love the "front row" thing -it's sooooo true!! wise lady xxx

Hi and welcome to Madkitty and soccer :flower:

HA - squishy :hugs: hope you are doing ok.

Butterfly - You never know about timing really, so it's a 50/50 chance and Im keeping fingers crossed that you caught that eggy!

Never - I can't believe how fastyou pregnancy is going, I hope you are managing to enjoy it now :hugs:

Tigerlily - lovely to see you hun! how is everything with you? did you dh have that other test done - I think that was the next step for you??

and big loves to everyone else - Twinkle, Missy, Carole, skye, northstar and anyone Im missing xxxx

Oh and, I agree with Dwrgi- I love all you ladies so much! you are amazing! whenever someone here feels low, there is always someone who can give advice or even cheering hugs to help. Over the last months I honesty can say I don't know how I would have coped. I just want to scoop you all up for a big group :hugs:

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif​


----------



## Lady H

Hello All, what Purple said, ditto (I know such a lazy cheat)!

Hope you are all well and nearly over hump day. :hugs: to you all. It sounds like a few of us are having a down week, me included. What comes after a down...an up (I hope)!

Starting to feel like I am coming down with something, I am surrounded by coughs and colds at work so inevitable I guess. However it's bad timing (is there ever good) as I am delivering 2 days of training from tomorrow at work. Hope it comes to nothing as I don't want to take anything in case the miracle happened and I ovulated Monday.

Think we are due a bit of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

SoccerMILF said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm 35 and TTC. I have a son who's almost 13 from my first marriage, but am now with the love of my life and going for our own little squad. We just finished our first cycle of trying, but AF reared her ugly head. We're all ready for take 2 this month. Wish us luck!!

Hi Soccer-I don't know if you are aware, but this is a thread for those TTC their first child. You might find more help and support on a thread that is more relevant to you. 

Good luck with trying-hope your journey is short and sweet!


----------



## froliky2011

Glad you all liked "Front Row" thing. :)

Purple - I love the group hug icon! Awesome! How are you feeling? Still sick? When did you test positive?

LilSluz - Wow! You are strong! Today, I just threw in the white towel Holy Smokes Lady! DH better be in charge of dinner and dishes! Take it easy tonight. I hope the hormones chill. 

Dwrgi - When is transfer? Thanks for the Front Row, I need to get some popcorn now. ;) (corny, I know)

Dashka - Thanks! Sometimes it's so hard not to feel guilty for taking time to nurture ourselves and take it easy on ourselves, but it is necessary. I am not a machine, I am a late 30s lady who feels like she'll go crazy if she's not pregnant a.s.a.p. I am glad you and AD had a good day. We're almost to the finish line.... :dust: 

Arsy - I love the bat icon too! Lol! We're almost there! Hey, where in Scandinavia do you live? What is it like there? 

Butterfly - It's important to continue having hope. I know it's so challenging sometimes (a lot of times), but it is necessary not to give up. :hugs: :hugs: 

LadyH - Almost there too! Lots of verdicts coming up.

Never - The joys of pregnancy! :cloud9:

Missy - I don't know you but read your journal and am so impressed with all the conscious changes you made to prepare for the most healthy pregnancy. Much admiration from muah!

Carol - another Prego lady... :cloud9: :)

Hi to everyone else....Tigerlily, Twinkle, Sky, Northstar and anyone else I missed. 

Thanks for permitting me to be immature. :wacko: Lol!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in. 

Can I have your thoughts please? 

Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch. 

Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes. 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.
> 
> Can I have your thoughts please?
> 
> Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch.
> 
> Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes.
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey Dwrgi

I would go for them popping them back in today, reason being from my experience they let me go to blasto stage as I had 8 eggs fertilize and progressing well but out of those 8 only 4 made it to blasto stage as it is much harder to mimic the environment of the body in the lab. Going to day 5 is a big risk whereas if you pop all 3 in today I believe you have a greater chance of getting 1 or 2 to continue growing and implant. You can't beat the natural environent of the womb.

Good luck and let is know what you decide to do and btw transfer is a breeze so go with the flow x x x


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.
> 
> Can I have your thoughts please?
> 
> Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch.
> 
> Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes.
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Dwrgi
> 
> I would go for them popping them back in today, reason being from my experience they let me go to blasto stage as I had 8 eggs fertilize and progressing well but out of those 8 only 4 made it to blasto stage as it is much harder to mimic the environment of the body in the lab. Going to day 5 is a big risk whereas if you pop all 3 in today I believe you have a greater chance of getting 1 or 2 to continue growing and implant. You can't beat the natural environent of the womb.
> 
> Good luck and let is know what you decide to do and btw transfer is a breeze so go with the flow x x xClick to expand...

Thank you so much Carole, this has reassured me so much. Yes, we're going to go for three in today! Yikes!!! Bit anxious about the comfortably full bladder I'm supposed to have! Isn't that a contradiction in terms: comfortable and full!? Plus, I have the weakest bladder known to man-what if I pee over the consultant!!??

Thanks x million for this, you've really helped me! xxxxx :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.
> 
> Can I have your thoughts please?
> 
> Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch.
> 
> Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes.
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

YES, today! Good Luck! YAYYYYYY! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> caroleb73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.
> 
> Can I have your thoughts please?
> 
> Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch.
> 
> Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes.
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Dwrgi
> 
> I would go for them popping them back in today, reason being from my experience they let me go to blasto stage as I had 8 eggs fertilize and progressing well but out of those 8 only 4 made it to blasto stage as it is much harder to mimic the environment of the body in the lab. Going to day 5 is a big risk whereas if you pop all 3 in today I believe you have a greater chance of getting 1 or 2 to continue growing and implant. You can't beat the natural environent of the womb.
> 
> Good luck and let is know what you decide to do and btw transfer is a breeze so go with the flow x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Carole, this has reassured me so much. Yes, we're going to go for three in today! Yikes!!! Bit anxious about the comfortably full bladder I'm supposed to have! Isn't that a contradiction in terms: comfortable and full!? Plus, I have the weakest bladder known to man-what if I pee over the consultant!!??
> 
> Thanks x million for this, you've really helped me! xxxxx :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Hahahah love it, I was scared about this too but I basically drank enough for them to be happy with my bladder but not completely full where I needed to pee right there ans then. The way I look at it is the ones of us who have done assisted cycles have dropped our pants to so many DR's and nurses we really don't have a great deal of modesty left. I used to be quite shy about these sorts of things before TTC and now I could drop my pants to any medical staff quite easily without a hint of embarrassment, not sure if that is a good thing or not but hey:haha:

Just think that in 2 weeks time you could be joining me in the fat club, keep that thought in your mind and you will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Dwrgi...sorry short reply I'm at work being naughty...:dust: and hope those blasties snuggle in tightly :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - I agree with Carole - you can't beat the environment of the womb! So glad you are doing it TODAY!!!! Awesome!!!! xoxoxo May they get all comfy womfy in there.. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.
> 
> Can I have your thoughts please?
> 
> Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch.
> 
> Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes.
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

First off, WOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It's SO awesome to actually have choices!!!!!! :happydance:

Now, I'm going to play devil's advocate a little....

In utero, an embryo doesn't actually reach the uterus and begin implantation until 6-8 days after fertilization, which means that by going to blast and transferring the embryos into the uterus on day 5, blast transfer actually more closely mimics the natural process. But as it's a newer procedure, not all labs are skilled at culturing to blast. Not all labs are created equal, just as not all drs are created equal. If the lab you're using hasn't gotten the 5-day culture down pat, then you're better off doing a day-3 transfer.

The other thing about blast transfer is that, whether in the natural process or in the lab, _every single embryo_ that results in pregnancy _must _progress through the blastocyst stage anyway... the reason fewer embryos survive to day 5 in the lab has a lot to do with the fact that even in the youngest, healthiest couple, roughly 50% of human embryos have the wrong number of chromosomes and will never make it to blast stage and would never result in pregnancy, no matter whether they grew in vivo or in vitro. The thinking is that only the strongest, healthiest, heartiest embryos survive to day 5 in vitro, so they have a much better chance of resulting in pregnancy than a good-looking day-3 embryo.

All that said...

You have to do what is right for YOU, and I think your clinic's advice is spot-on. :thumbup:

My reasons for doing a blast transfer are that it has a significantly higher pregnancy rate than a day-3 transfer with a lower rate of multiples. Since you are ok with the possibility of twins, go ahead and put all three back today. DH and I would like to avoid multiples if we can (obviously if we get twins we'd make it work, we just know everything would be easier with one! :haha:), so for us, even at day 3 we would only put back two. This is why the decision of how many to transfer literally made me break out in hives. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## purplelou

Ohhhh Dwrgi - I don't how I missed all this!! good luck with the transfer, go embies go!! I hope the transfer goes smoothly and that you don't pee over LL (I really don't think you will or that he'd mind anyway! :haha: )

please let us know how you got on, Im thinking about you and hoping those embies are getting snuggled as I type this!


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi, sorry have been offline most of this morning :dohh:

But, putting 3 back in on day three sounds great to me, it is good as that will give you more of a chance for one of more to stick. But I don't know much about day3/5 chances but all that is clear is that you will have 3 embies - where you know the sperm has already met the egg and made friends :friends: so that has *got *to be a good chance of success hasn't it? 

Anyway, have everything crossed for you. Will they keep the 4th one and see if it progresses to blasto and then freeze if needs be?

Massive :hug: hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky - I tried to post earlier but my computer froze (now I remember - that's how I missed all the last two pages :dohh:)
I tested on 14dpo - and I have no symptoms at all when I tested - I only had symptoms at 6 weeks :) hope that helps ? xx


----------



## Madeline

Thks dwrgi, hopefully you are right and we might get somewhere this time:) fingers crossed anyway. I think I just presumed I would ovulate mid cycle and I thought my charting was showing me that but from now on I will definitely use the Ovulation test so we give it our best shot.

Madeline xx


----------



## purplelou

Madeline - I think (although I could be wrong) that ov tests catch the start of the luteal surge and that ovulation happens after that, and that luteal surges can vary between women and even between cycles, so you might find that ov tests and BBT are both showing you right results - the bbt tells you ov is done and the ov tests gives you advance warning it's coming

please someone if Im wrong - give me a kick!


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - Good Luck!!! I am ignorant about transfers, but you and DH will make an informed decision given all the good information out there and from the ladies here! FX'd and :dust: :dust: You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks everybody for your kind words and support! Have just got in-it took all morning as I had acupunture before and after ET and then they were running a bit late. Phew! 

So, all three embies put back in. They are happy that, if there is no selection to be made (if you're under 40 in this country, you can only put two back in) that all three are back in there where they stand the best chance. The star of the show is a "perfect" 4/4 8 cell embie, with the ten cell one being second and third, the 7 cell. No fragmentation on any, and all symmetrical. They also hatched all three so that there wouldn't be any issue with harder embryo cells and not being able to get out. They will watch the fourth in the lab, and if it does develop, they may freeze it, but its chances are quite slim, I think. Grow, embie, grow! 

ET was a breeze, and although everybody now in the whole clinic knows I have a weak bladder, as I told them all, at various stages, I didn't pee over anybody! TFFT!

OH was reluctant to accompany me, as he thought he'd faint, silly man:happydance::happydance:, but I insisted, and he is so glad that he did, as he couldn't believe what he saw. You see the embies on the screen and then they are sucked up into a catheter, and the next, a flash of white in your womb and they're in! 

Now, I know well enough that this doesn't mean a thing, really, as in two weeks time, none could have taken, but I have named them Twm, Sion and Cati (Twm Sion Cati was the Welsh Robin Hood) and shall speak to them often. I don't intend doing A THING over the next four days, either, so that's my flag in the ground.

Only thing, have to sort out whether my tenant has paid her rent yesterday, as she promised, otherwise I have to contact the agents to evict her. Grrrr. There is always something. Might do that tomorrow!

Love to you all and thanks so much for all your support!

Oh yes, anybody know anything about fresh pineapple for implantation? Acu said yay, nurse said nay..... Any ideas???

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
P.S. Sorry for hugely selfish post. xxxxxx:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for Tom, Dick and Harry :haha::haha: (sorry can't pronounce the Welsh ones):blush:

Well the thing I have read about pineapple is that you should NOT drink pineapple juice of the flesh of the pineapple as this can bring on contractions in the uterus (although I have also read that it might take a few gallons to do this!) BUT - the pineapple core is the stuff that has the bromelein (sp?) which aids with implantation and that you should cut up the core into 5 pieces and eat one piece a day for 5 days after O (or ET or whatever etc).

This all could be complete bull though :wacko::haha:

Yes, now take it easy and I sure hope the tenant has paid her rent :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi - probably too late here but the sound of doing it today sounds awesome!!!! Got everything crossed that whatever you decide to do results in a bfp for you!

Hellooooo to the newbies!!! :hi:

Afm, yesterday went pretty well, but I'll warn you, this'll probably be quite long, so you may want to get yourself comfortable... 

Had my HSG, which didn't go to plan at all. She tried the first time to get the dye to go up me, but no, it decided to just all come out onto the table. So everything had to start from the beginning again, same again the second time - apparently my cervix is quite 'ample' in its bottom two thirds. So she then went for a balloon catheter to make it get up there. So not only did I have to endure 3 attempts, I also had the pleasure of being charged an extra $100 for the joy of having a balloon catheter shoved up me. :dohh: I took your advice and took 400mg of ibuprofen before I set off for the clinic, but she also had an excellent hand and apart from the discomfort of the speculum, I didn't feel a thing. Which leads on to the fact my tubes were clear, which seems to be the main cause of people's pain. I have some adhesions on my left tube but that doesn't matter since we're going straight to IVF. There's no fluid in my tubes which is what my RE was worried about and he also said that my uterus is perfect for housing a baby. I bled a little after and then spotted for a few hours, had some very mild cramps and that was it.

Then I went to my RE and had my baseline scan and antral follicle count - 4 on the left - the side with the tube with adhesions - and 2 on the right. No wonder we weren't getting pregnant naturally! lol Not many, but exactly what was expected for someone diagnosed as a low responder. My RE reassured me that with my diagnosis, we're not looking for quantity here, only quality. I'm guessing he was happy with that as he then called his IVF programme coordinator and had her run across the city to come and see me and get me up and running on the programme.

So she turned up 90 minutes later, talked me through the IVF procedure, how to do my injections and then gave me my protocol. So I take my last BCP on the 19th, then on the second day of my period, start with Menopur for 5 or 6 days, then come in for a scan to see how I'm doing, when the RE's happy, I'll start also injecting Orgalutran. Then when my eggs get big enough, I take a day's break and then inject Ovidrel.

If all goes well (which it very well may not) she reckons they'll be doing egg harvesting on April 4th and then the transfer back on the 7th!!! Blimey, it all seems to be going very quickly now... we only met with the RE for the first time on March 5th! I know the RE had said with FSH levels as high as mine we don't have any time to waste, but I didn't realise just how much he seems to have meant that. :happydance:

And then I got on a plane and flew home. Got to order my drugs today and I think I'm going to look at renting an apartment near the RE for a few weeks so I don't need to be spending so much with travel and hotels.

And if you actually got this far, big huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you for bothering.

Wishing all of you on here lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

All sounds very exciting Manuiti and yes it seems to have come round fast :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi amazing news that all went well for you, I am so happy for you. Good choice on taking it easy for the next few days. On the subject of pineapple my acu also swears by the core of the pineapple and then people in the Middle East say not to eat pineapple when trying to get pregnant. 

My take on this is that it does no harm at all when I concieved naturally this time round I was on holiday in Thailand where I ate copious amounts of pineapple every day without fail. To the point I would get upset if I couldn't find the fruit seller on his bike hahahaha.

You have done everything you can to make this work the rest is out of your hands so let the TWW begin. We promise to keep you sane :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Manuiti - wow - what a day! but do you feel a huge relief now that you have a set in stone plan?? so you know exactly what you need to do, and we can start cheering you on :dance: :dance:

the hsg sounds a barrell of laughs though - well done for getting through that! :wacko:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - no such thing as a selfish post, and Ive been in and out of this thread for ages waiting for your news - so welcome back!!

it sounds completely fascinating!! I am glad that 1) you did not pee on anyone :haha: and 2) dh was able to come :)
how amazing to think that you may have actually seen the beginning of a new life or lives! I am struggling to get my head around that! completely amazing!! and not many people ever get to see that for real in their lives!

I will be saying a little prayer every day for Twm Sion and Cati and hoping they get super snuggly and super sticky!!
did you get a photophograph of them?? 

now take it easy! I have no idea about the pineapple thing, but you deserve something yummy after that day so you should treat yourself....if you are allowed that is??

Big loves xx


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - so happy for you that it went well today!!! YAY for TSC... sorry I'm abbreviating the Welsh Robin Hood names... hee hee.... Yes don't do anything or lift anything at all for the next few days.... Don't even cook! My sister who had IVM (similar to IVF) was told that too.... I am praying for you that all goes well these next few weeks - just keep really POSITIVE.... and like Frolicky said "Breathe and Believe" !!

Manuiti - wow you went through a lot today too!! it did get all arranged quite quickly .... I don't think things happen that quickly here (but maybe they do)... Sounds like a great plan and hope the next month goes quickly for you! All limbs crossed for you too! xo


----------



## dashka

forgot to say I've been eating pineapple for the past few days and not just the core either.... I don't think moderate amounts would hurt -but definitely chew on the core :)


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi - omg, I can't believe I took so long writing my post that I missed yours! So glad it went well and also that you didn't pee on anyone... :haha: That's so cool that you get to see it all as it happens. And I agree, no such thing as a selfish post. As I said before, everything's crossed for you and enjoy doing as little as possible!

Purple - I think I'm more in a state of shock than anything! lol I really wasn't expecting / prepared for things to happen so quickly but I think it'll start feeling more real once the drugs and needles are lying there waiting to be used. :wacko: I'm very excited, but with a good dose of reality in there with it.

Dashka - Yeah, I was a bit tired when I got home. It was an emotional day. Not upsetting emotional, but emotional in the sense of it all being quite invasive. Having things shoved up your foofoo four times in one day, and everything being done in Spanish (which is not my first language) was a lot, though I think it's something I'm going to have to quickly get used to!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry girls - had to be out at work all day - tut!!

Hello to Dwrgi & you're 3 little embies!! 

Manuiti - that's exciting - plans, yay!!

hey to everyone else - off to weightwatchers now - boo hiss!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Manuiti-your treatment is just around the corner, but that is the best thing. You don't want to be thinking about it, but just getting on with it! As Carole says, you get used to dropping your kecks in front of anybody who asks in this game, and I'm sure that you will get used to people peering up your foo foo on a regular basis!! 

Did the doctors talk to you about your IVF diet? You must eat as much protein as you can whilst stimming, and plant protein is better than animal. Also, at least 2 litres of water, and more if you can. If you start looking up recipes now, you won't be stuck when it comes round. Lots of beans, chick peas, lentils, nuts, seeds, etc. etc. Also, if you're not lactose intolerant, lots of milk too. I drank a pint every morning and a couple of glasses throughout the day. 

It will be a good idea to rent a place closer to the clinic-you can just go home and crash after your scans, etc. 

Anyway, I'm wishing you huge mounds of good luck, and we will be there for you every step of the way! 

I'd really recommend the Emma Cannon 'Baby Making Bible' and Zita West's book, Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception which both contain loads of helpful advice.

Good luck hun!
xxx :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to everybody! I know that the rest is down to Mother Nature, and we all know how unpredictable she is, but you have all been such a support to me, and helped me through such a tough time (which will only get harder as I enter the dreaded TWW!!! You have been warned!:haha:). 

Carole-your warmth and kindness, oh, I am so touched that you've taken the time to check in on how I'm getting on, and been so helpful to me too! I bought some pineapple in M&S earlier on, so I'm going to tuck into some now! You are one in a million! :kiss::kiss:

Butterfly, Dashka, Frolicky, Twinkle, HA, Purple, Lil, Skye, Never, all absolutely brilliant! I love you all, so now big mowah mwoahs all round! 

As Purps likes to say, group hug time! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Waaaat?!!? Dwirgi you had the transfer today?! Where has my head been :wacko: (up in my..) but YAY :happydance::happydance: three little embies!! Way to go :thumbup: now we'll be waiting for them welsh Robin Hood boys to be in your arms in november :cloud9: :awww: just take it easy now luv :hugs: about implantation only thing I remember reading was rasberry tea should be good for that.. :hugs:

Manu - so happy things are happening now :happydance: and what a hassle it had been in your hsg :dohh:


----------



## Asryellah

LilS - how are you feeling today? Had a good presentation? I'm glad I made you smile - goal achieved :haha:



froliky2011 said:


> Arsy - I love the bat icon too! Lol! We're almost there! Hey, where in Scandinavia do you live? What is it like there?

Froliky - greetings from Finland :flower: not any flowers to give you yet, still lots of snow but spring is on its way and weather has been around 0c. We got all the seasons and love them all. Winter could be shorter though, its so dark and cold. Like last month coldest we got was -31c, then in like last July it was so hot +32c :boat: (if nothing else to read = https://www.visitfinland.com/en/web/guest/finland-guide/about-finland/overview)
Did you have injections this IUI cycle? If yes, how was it? How are you feeling now? I'm still having af cramps :growlmad:


----------



## dashka

Dashka - Yeah, I was a bit tired when I got home. It was an emotional day. Not upsetting emotional, but emotional in the sense of it all being quite invasive. Having things shoved up your foofoo four times in one day, and everything being done in Spanish (which is not my first language) was a lot, though I think it's something I'm going to have to quickly get used to!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone![/QUOTE]

Yes for sure Manu - must have been so emotional and quite different for you.... It does make it harder when everyone around you is speaking another language - just know they are all trying to make this happen for you! Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## dashka

oops sorry the above was supposed to be for Maniuti - and I guess I goofed - wanted to use her quote in my reply!!


----------



## Lady H

OOOooo Dwrgi, good luck I have everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Manu - same to you, good to hear you are on the path...

Twinkle - hope you have a good weigh in at WW

Hello to the rest of you gorgeous Ladies :wave::wave::wave::wave:

I cheated today and used a calculator to tweak my temps on FF as I had quite a few inconsistencies and I finally got cross hairs. :happydance: It also made my chart very close to the pattern last cycle so I feel less guilty about the tweaks!

TFI Friday tomorrow!


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - Yay for Larry, Mo & Curly!!!! J/k - Twm Sion and Cati! (Watch, they are probably all girls...) :haha: (how do you say "Twm"?) So happy you have them in there now - wow, that's gotta be so cool - and scary - and weird - all in one! I'm so glad you have off 4 days - you REST, little Welsh mama! :flower: - Oh yeah, I'm glad you didn't pee on LL-the-hottie!:thumbup: 

Manuiti - sounds like you are a woman with a plan & its going to go sooooo fast! You must be excited, yay for IVF!!! P.S. - that has to be a little tough when everything is in Spanish?! - keep us updated!

Dashka - how are you feeling? Hope you are doing better now! You are getting close to :test::dust:

Asry - You are so sweet. I am feeling better today - didn't barf up my :coffee: so life is good! :haha: Still living on bread sandwiches, but nailed the presentation this afternoon :happydance::thumbup: How are you doing my fine Finnish friend? You are getting near testing right? I am keeping my FX that those cramps are implantation cramps!!!! :dust:

Frolicky  You, too, you will be testing very soon  Ohhhh, Im beside myself right now bc Im anxious!!! Love the white towel Holy Smokes Lady :haha: :dust:

Butterfly  I hope you did catch the ov! Do you do temping/OPKs, or is it just wacky/unsure bc of mc do you think? Well, if you didnt for some reason, at least you know absolutely for sure next month will be in the clear :thumbup: :hugs:

Purple  How you doing sweetie? Ive been following you on your journal, but I hope you are doing well & getting used to your new diet :winkwink: (2 more days to a big landmark!). P.S.  LOVE the group hug icon! Where you getting these great icons? I tried to reinstall my smilies I used to use, and my virus software vaporized it! Those poor little smileys never saw what hit em :haha:

Twinks  So proud of you for sticking it out at WW & really doing this thing! It takes some hard work & determination, but it sounds like you have it! 

LadyH  Cheater! :haha: Na, its gotta be hard if your temps dont have huge swings (mine swings are enormous, so easy on FF) I kept trying to figure out when you ovd myself & figured it was CD22, but FF has CD21 (I only chose CD22 bc you had a +OPK & I didnt think you could have LH surge after ov???). Well, as long as you kept BDing, its not a big deal anyway  FX! Hopefully there wont be one, but if there is one, next cycle should be easier  my 1st cycle was crazy-looking (& it was 43 days long  after HSG) :dust:!!! 

Ipen  you must be really busy at the new job! Havent seen you in a while hope all is well!

DrS  you are probably trying to stay away during 2WW for survival  FX anyway! :dust:

HA  Hope you are starting to feel better, darlin. Just so glad that you are getting out a little & having some fun :hugs::hugs:/:hugs:

Carole - as you were describing your lack of modesty after everything you've been thru, a thought popped into my head imagining going to the dentist - and just automatically dropping drawers :rofl: It has to almost get that way after a while tho, right?! :rofl: Aye, God Bless us women & what we have to go thru!

:wave: to Tiger, Never, Madeline & anyone else I missed! :hugs:

Gosh, so many IUIs, ICSIs (well one) & now we have an IVF coming up  its so exciting! We HAVE to get a BFP soon!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust: Cmon Miracle March!!!!!!! :baby:

AFM  :witch: showed up with a major vengeance yesterday. It didn't even bother me, but was hoping she'd help flush out my cyst? Kidney & UTI infection are clearing out  thank the good Lord, felt so much better today (although still on the bread). But that didnt stop me from having a :wine: tonight. Ive missed my :wine:. We havent seen each other in 2 weeks & Im all mad-crampy, I even nailed my big presentation in serious pain, & I just went thru hell on earth the last 2 weeks, so I deserve it dammit! Just 1, tho - its good for my heart. :winkwink: :haha:

I have 7 more blood tests tomorrow (day 2-3 of AF hormones) That will bring the total to 29! I just want to get on w/it, figure out whats wrong, put me on supplements or cream or drugs or whatever & lets get this party started! :happydance: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Asryellah said:


> LilS - how are you feeling today? Had a good presentation? I'm glad I made you smile - goal achieved :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Arsy - I love the bat icon too! Lol! We're almost there! Hey, where in Scandinavia do you live? What is it like there?
> 
> Froliky - greetings from Finland :flower: not any flowers to give you yet, still lots of snow but spring is on its way and weather has been around 0c. We got all the seasons and love them all. Winter could be shorter though, its so dark and cold. Like last month coldest we got was -31c, then in like last July it was so hot +32c :boat: (if nothing else to read = https://www.visitfinland.com/en/web/guest/finland-guide/about-finland/overview)
> Did you have injections this IUI cycle? If yes, how was it? How are you feeling now? I'm still having af cramps :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, Asry - Finland is so BEAUTIFUL!!!! I translated your celsius temps (website - I'm not that talented) and wow - -23F in winter & 90F in summer! I never would have thought it got that hot there! How long are your days in winter & summer? I love hearing about other places... espec. those that are very different from here! (like in Alaska where its dark for a month straight) :thumbup:

Ours don't change barely at all bc the closer you get to the equator, the less shifting/swings you have in temps & in light/dark. Its basically 75-80 (23 - 26) in winter & 85 - 93 (29-33) in summer. A couple of colder temps in winter, but just lasts a couple of days. The heat isn't that bad except for 2 months/year (like your bad winter months, we have the heat). I live about 1 mile from the beach so I get the breeze which helps, too. 

Btw, if you did IUI on 3/5, then you are at just the right time for implantation cramps, lady! :winkwink: FX & :dust: & :hugs:!!!


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi said:


> Did the doctors talk to you about your IVF diet? You must eat as much protein as you can whilst stimming, and plant protein is better than animal. Also, at least 2 litres of water, and more if you can. If you start looking up recipes now, you won't be stuck when it comes round. Lots of beans, chick peas, lentils, nuts, seeds, etc. etc. Also, if you're not lactose intolerant, lots of milk too. I drank a pint every morning and a couple of glasses throughout the day.
> 
> It will be a good idea to rent a place closer to the clinic-you can just go home and crash after your scans, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I'm wishing you huge mounds of good luck, and we will be there for you every step of the way!
> 
> I'd really recommend the Emma Cannon 'Baby Making Bible' and Zita West's book, Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception which both contain loads of helpful advice.
> 
> Good luck hun!
> xxx :thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks so much for the nutrition advice hun, no they hadn't mentioned anything about that. Mind you, my appointment with the IVF coordinator was a tad rushed as I had a plane to catch so it was a seriously quick, condensed version & only enough time for her to write my prescriptions. I'll start on the milk in the morning & will send her an email to see if there's anything specific she suggests for me. Thank you! :thumbup:

I've just been doing my sums, and renting a place will work out about half as much as flying back and forth etc. And I think I found somewhere nice, good location, rents by the day, good price... so I've emailed to see if they've got any availability. Fingers crossed.



LilSluz said:


> Manuiti - sounds like you are a woman with a plan & its going to go sooooo fast! You must be excited, yay for IVF!!! P.S. - that has to be a little tough when everything is in Spanish?! - keep us updated!

Well it's certainly one way to learn all these words! lol It's good in a way I guess because I'm hanging off every word trying to make sure I understand everything and not miss anything that I'm not really paying much attention to what they're up to in my foo foo. :haha: 



LilSluz said:


> AFM  :witch: showed up with a major vengeance yesterday. It didn't even bother me, but was hoping she'd help flush out my cyst? Kidney & UTI infection are clearing out  thank the good Lord, felt so much better today (although still on the bread). But that didnt stop me from having a :wine: tonight. Ive missed my :wine:. We havent seen each other in 2 weeks & Im all mad-crampy, I even nailed my big presentation in serious pain, & I just went thru hell on earth the last 2 weeks, so I deserve it dammit! Just 1, tho - its good for my heart. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> I have 7 more blood tests tomorrow (day 2-3 of AF hormones) That will bring the total to 29! I just want to get on w/it, figure out whats wrong, put me on supplements or cream or drugs or whatever & lets get this party started! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:growlmad: to af showing up. I hope you get better soon, but :happydance: for :wine:. And go you, nailing your presentation even when you're not on top form. Congrats! Fx'd for your tests tomorrow and that you get the answers that you need.




Asryellah said:


> I'm still having af cramps :growlmad:

Hopefully those are implantation cramps and nothing to do with af. Fx'd for you!


----------



## froliky2011

Asryellah said:


> LilS - how are you feeling today? Had a good presentation? I'm glad I made you smile - goal achieved :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Arsy - I love the bat icon too! Lol! We're almost there! Hey, where in Scandinavia do you live? What is it like there?
> 
> Froliky - greetings from Finland :flower: not any flowers to give you yet, still lots of snow but spring is on its way and weather has been around 0c. We got all the seasons and love them all. Winter could be shorter though, its so dark and cold. Like last month coldest we got was -31c, then in like last July it was so hot +32c :boat: (if nothing else to read = https://www.visitfinland.com/en/web/guest/finland-guide/about-finland/overview)
> Did you have injections this IUI cycle? If yes, how was it? How are you feeling now? I'm still having af cramps :growlmad:Click to expand...

It's beautiful! It looks very peaceful and calm. My DH's mom is 1/2 Swedish and so they have a lot of Swedish customs. His parents also have a cabin up north and there is a good sized sauna and his parents have been to Sweden and Finland a few times and loved it there. His dad (he is 100% German) says he believes he's really Swedish and I am friends with their old friend's daughter who is from Finland but living in Spain temporarily. I read somewhere that Finland has the best education system. :thumbup: I have some Scandinavian in me too. I think Swedish. I used to always get asked if I was Swedish and I am originally from Minnesota so I had a strong northern accent a long time ago. It's gone now. I love getting away to the north where there is less people. It's really crowded here (especially now...Crazy traffic!!) 

I did not have injections this cycle..just on progesterone till I know the verdict. I am feeling better today. I had a pretty productive day at work which helps (I like feeling productive). How are you feeling? 

Ihanaa ilta! TGIF! (did that come out right?) :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

Manuiti - Congrats!! April will be here before you know it!! 

BTW - I am a bit confused. What is the difference between ICSI and IVF?

LilSluz - Wow! Glad :witch: arrived and you can move forward and get your body in tip top condition for pregnancy!! :thumbup: Congrats on your presentation! I quit yesterday and was MIA for work (not Miami either.. ;) )
I honestly don't know how you did it? I would have needed a some serious incentive to pull something like that off. Congrats!

Dwrgi - Enjoy your :sleep: 

Where did Ipen go? She's MIA! 

Purple - Glad you are feeling better.

Twinkle - I hope the weight watchers felt good today. My sisters are on www.myfitnesspal.com and my youngest has lost over 30 lbs and my other sister has lost 7 lbs in two weeks. I joined to support them. Cheers for you for taking care of yourself!

Arsy, LadyH, Butterfly & Dashka - How are you ladies feeling? 

Hi to HA, Never, Carol & DrS! Give us an update on how you are doing when you can. :hugs:

I will test in the morning... 12dpo. Drum roll..................................:help:


----------



## HappyAuntie

ICSI is like an add-on to regular IVF. In regular IVF, they just put your eggs and sperm together in a petri dish and leave them to fertilize (or not) on their own. ICSI stands for intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection - it's where they use a microscopic needle to inject one single sperm directly into each egg. Even then fertilization doesn't always occur - we had to do ICSI because of DH's bad morphology, and they ICSI'd 6 eggs and only 4 fertilized.


----------



## manuiti

froliky2011 said:


> I will test in the morning... 12dpo. Drum roll..................................:help:

Fingers crossed for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

froliky2011 said:


> Ihanaa ilta! TGIF! (did that come out right?) :winkwink:

YES!! Thank you...aww :cloud9: you almost got me in tears :cry: :hugs:
(translation is "have a lovely evening" to you who dunno) well no wonder you have some Scandinavian blood if you're originally from Minnesota. Many people moved there from here somewhere in early 1900 (?!) and to other northern states+canada. How do you like sauna? We have sauna in our house (like all people here have) and we go there like 3 times a week.
I'm glad you're feeling better and hopefully you'll have good news tomorrow!!!!! Good luck with the test :thumbup::dust:

LilSl - glad you are feeling better :hugs:, and you go for the :wine: enjoy it, you deserve it :hugs:!! And I'm happy you found my country pretty :flower: our summer "hotness" +30 usually doesn't last long, prob a week. And then back to around +22c. Which is nicer, I don't like it too hot + my skin either :shy: in north Finland (lapland) they have dark also for a month, sun doesn't rise at all. And in summer it doesn't set. Weird isn't it :haha:

Dwirgi - how are you feeling today? :hugs:

AFM, I did test this morning and got :bfn: I dunno why I bother :dohh:my gyn said to START testing on dpo 16 which is next wednesday :saywhat: yeah right....if on sunday test is still neg then I'll quit taking progesterone so that my period wont get delayed too much.

How are you ladies feeling this friday butterfly, dashka, purple-mommy, never, manu, twinks? And HA how are you :hugs:? I know I'm missing someone..but lets get the weekend started :happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! 

Asry-sorry it's a BFN, but it's still very early. Hang on in there, and remember PMA! I know the TWW is the pits, but it's not over yet, remember that! Btw, Finland looks really beautiful, thank you for sharing the link! And, wow, to have a sauna in your house. That would be a luxury for me!!! Big :hugs: to you hun! xxx

Frolicky-good luck with the testing!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lil-well done you on nailing that presentation and also for getting through it with such dreadful pain. You most certainly do deserve your (medicinal) glass of vino!!! To pronounce Twm, the w is a short vowel. Bit like Boom but you say the oo faster. Although you must feel like a pin cushion, all those tests will be worth it, if you get some answers, so go girl!! xx

Dashka-how are you feeling? Has that cold cleared up? Big :hugs: to you! xxx

Purps, what you up to today? Hope you're taking good care of yourself! xxx

Carole-big :hugs: and :kiss: my friend! xx

Manuiti-there is a lot of information on the web for nutrition during IVF/ICSI, but feel free to ask if you're not sure. Royal Jelly and Omega 3 are good supplements too, but check with your docs that you can use them at the same time as stimming. Hey, it's great that you have already found somewhere to stay. That will be so much easier for you. Have you got anybody to look after your adorable dog?? Good luck to you, you'll be started before you know it! :hugs:

Butterfly-how are you hun?? Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA-how are you? I hope you're taking very good care of yourself, and just going with the flow. Big :hugs:

Lady H-you made me laugh with your calculator, teaking your temps. I have NO idea what you're on about, as temping never suited me, but I hope it helps you get the date right!!! xxxx

Well, I slept like a log last night, and feel completely wiped out today. Just going to mosey around the house, stuff my face with chocolate, watch comedy on TV (watched a classic 'Father Ted' episode last night-when Crilly has to kick Bishop Brennan up the a%se!) and nothing else. I have two huskeys sleeping outside their crates down stairs, and one cat snoring away beside me. So cute.

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Ladies! Tested again and got BFN. In Limbo Land! xoxo . Will write more later. Purple did you wait till day 14? I had a dream I was pregnant, so that's good. I actually feel at peace. Patience. I will enjoy it while it lasts. xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Boooooo those BFN's :ignore:
But glad you are feeling peaceful and maybe your dream did point out the way it will be :flower: it will come :thumbup:
Who really has the nerve to not poas untill your period is due? :haha:
I'd like to meet her and get her patience :smug:

ok, I need to stop hanging around here and start working..only 3 hours to go :comp:


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Thanks Ladies! Tested again and got BFN. In Limbo Land! xoxo . Will write more later. Purple did you wait till day 14? I had a dream I was pregnant, so that's good. I actually feel at peace. Patience. I will enjoy it while it lasts. xoxo

Keep on testing, Frolics, it's not over yet!! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

lilSluz - Damn the :witch: :growlmad: But glad you managed to nail the presentation even though in pain and yay we all need a small :wine: now and again :hugs:

Yes, my cycle is a bit messed up from the m/c but am still temping and doing OPKs :thumbup:

Manuiti - glad you have found a place to stay and hope they have space, that will take a bit of stress out of it :thumbup:

Asry, loving the look of Finland, the nearest I got was when I went skiing in Norway once - I love snow :cold: How are you going to restrain yourself from going in the sauna when you are pg?! Does your OH use the sauna or has he given it up?

Froliky - keeping my fingers crossed that you get a BFP this cycle :flower: ETA Damn I jsut saw your next post with your BFN :growlmad:

Dwrgi, yes, take it easy and :awww: to the furbabies. When do you find out if number 4 is going to make it? :flower:

Hi purple, ipenn, HA, Skye, DrS, madeline, Nikki, Never and all others who I have missed :hugs::hugs:

Oh and I got X hairs today from FF so I feel a bit better after my rubbish temps of late. :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> lilSluz - Damn the :witch: :growlmad: But glad you managed to nail the presentation even though in pain and yay we all need a small :wine: now and again :hugs:
> 
> Yes, my cycle is a bit messed up from the m/c but am still temping and doing OPKs :thumbup:
> 
> Manuiti - glad you have found a place to stay and hope they have space, that will take a bit of stress out of it :thumbup:
> 
> Asry, loving the look of Finland, the nearest I got was when I went skiing in Norway once - I love snow :cold: How are you going to restrain yourself from going in the sauna when you are pg?! Does your OH use the sauna or has he given it up?
> 
> Froliky - keeping my fingers crossed that you get a BFP this cycle :flower: ETA Damn I jsut saw your next post with your BFN :growlmad:
> 
> Dwrgi, yes, take it easy and :awww: to the furbabies. When do you find out if number 4 is going to make it? :flower:
> 
> Hi purple, ipenn, HA, Skye, DrS, madeline, Nikki, Never and all others who I have missed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh and I got X hairs today from FF so I feel a bit better after my rubbish temps of late. :thumbup:

Yay-way to go on the cross-hairs (whatever that means!!!). Brilliant news! 

I have just sent you email, young lady! 

They will tell me about Embie 4 in a couple of days time. Hope it's still growing. 

xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Frolicky & Asry - yucky, boo-hiss on those BFNs!!!!:gun::trouble::grr: It's still pretty early though! :dust: dust: :dust:! Keep us posted! :flower::flower::flower:

Asry - loved the :ignore:! When you say sauna is it a sweat room or like a jacuzzi? Yeah waiting until 16DPO is pretty hard, more so after IUI I would think! Oh yeah - I'm bummed I missed your pic a few days ago (I think site was down for us)

Frolicky - you quit your job? Wow! What made you do that? Are you taking any new hormones this month? :haha: j/k. Glad about the relaxed status - om, om, om... (so, do you say "ay" a lot still? I loved Fargo - diff state but similar accent! ) :haha:

Butterfly - YAY for crosshairs!!! :winkwink:

Dwrgi - so glad you have a nice, relaxed plan today - ahhhh :flower:

TGIF!!! Have a great day all BNB ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - No, I did not quit. That would not be smart. I just took the day off! I work for my own company so, I have flexibility. My DH just heard United Technologies is selling Pratt Whitney Rocketdyne (his company). So my DH does not know where he'll be in a year. He's been working there his whole life. Yes, I used to have an accent. My ex boyfriend and his friends loved it and he ended up marrying a Swede. Different from Canadian but still pretty accents. I don't find the Minnesota accent attractive myself. I always thought it made me sound a little dumb. I don't know why. 

Arsy - I am so glad you liked the Finish greeting. :hugs: No saunas for you right? I love the sauna!!!!! I took one after my mc too. We usually take them up north and then jump in the lake.

Gotta get some work done. Have a great day!


----------



## manuiti

Asry - Wow, having a sauna at home sounds awesome! Grrrr, to the bfn, but if they said to wait until 16dpo then I would, it's 'only' 5 more days. I'm already getting impatient about starting my IVF drugs and it's only been 2 days since I was told I would be starting at all. 

Dwrgi - Thanks hun, I shall check. And yes, my parents are more than happy to look after my lovely pup... who is :sleep: at my feet at the moment. I still haven't heard back about the apartment yet... I'm going to chase tomorrow and then no doubt I'll start stressing. lol Glad you slept well and that you're going to have a chilled day. I love Father Ted... Arrrrssss*, Driiiiink! :haha: Hope embie 4 is busy growing nice and big right now.

Froliky - Arrrgh to the bfn! Glad you're feeling patient & at peace though. What an awesome dream to have... hopefully it'll turn out to be true. :flower:

Butterfly - Yay for the crosshairs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey Manuiti did I read somewhere else that it was your birthday today? 

Happy Birthday if so :cake::cake::happydance::happydance:


----------



## manuiti

Butterfly67 said:


> Hey Manuiti did I read somewhere else that it was your birthday today?
> 
> Happy Birthday if so :cake::cake::happydance::happydance:

Awwww thank you!!!! I only vaguely remember mentioning it somewhere a couple of days ago, so the fact that you noticed and remembered.... wow - I'm impressed! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Guess I should change my age by my profile piccy really...:jo::haha:


----------



## Asryellah

Butterfly67 said:


> Asry, loving the look of Finland, the nearest I got was when I went skiing in Norway once - I love snow :cold: How are you going to restrain yourself from going in the sauna when you are pg?! Does your OH use the sauna or has he given it up?
> :

Thanks :thumbup::happydance: Norway is so pretty, glad you've seen it :flower:. Did you go skiing or crosscountry skiing there? And yay for FF looking better for you :thumbup:
About sauna, me&OH go there together 2-3 times a week and I do not need to give it up when i'm preggo. This site is actually the first place I've EVER HEARD that some women dont take hot baths/saunas while pregnant. Well in here it's different, I guess its a weird cultural thing and we've managed to have babies anyhow :haha:. We've been going to saunas since we were babies, well actually when we were in the womb happydance:) and you can go to sauna even if preggo. If there is issues with bloodpressure etc then you shouldn't or just put sauna in lower temp/not stay too long. Oh, and LilS yeah sit is a "sweat/steamroom" very relaxing :smug: and it is more usual to have a sauna in your home than a bathtub. Well shower is everywhere but baths are more unusual :winkwink:

Manu - yes, isn't it just weird how impatient you just get, it's only few days but feels like cant wait. And then when is "the test day" I usually feel like it was nicer few days ago when I still could fantacise about being pregnant and not wanting to face the truth. I hope time flies and you'll be starting those meds sooner than you know :winkwink: oh and if you are having a birthday - then yay happy birthdayyyyyyyy :serenade:

I hope you all will have a great weekend :howdy:
:kiss:


----------



## Lady H

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANUITI

:happydance::happydance::cake::cake::cake::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Happy Birthday Manuiti!! :happydance: :happydance: Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Manuiti!! xxx


----------



## Madeline

Happy b'day manuiti:) I hope everyone else is doing well too:)

Everything is going ok here although it is the land of impatience re testing, its irrational and I don't get why I am so focused on it but there is no denying that I am. I am 6DPO and just want to know one way or another. I am curious because it feels like this time we actually got the timing right at least....

The most ridiculous part about the waiting is the wondering whether certain symptoms mean anything like increasing breast soreness, strange gurgling sounds, increasing fatigue and just this afternoon a real feeling of nausea. Hopefully I am not getting flu:) I guess when AF comes I will be able to marvel at my sub conscious and its ability to manufacture symptoms to try to will me to conceive lol

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend:) the weather here has been beautiful these last two days, a lovely change from all the rain we have been having. Hope you are all having relaxing time:)

cheers
Madeline xx


----------



## Dwrgi

​Happy birthday Manuiti!!! 

I hope you had a great day and lots of pampering! Your best birthday present is just around the corner, I am sure of it! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S. In the Jan/Feb pages, I posted a long list of protein rich foods. Scan back to find it-lots of ideas there and protein value. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Madeline-you sound as if you're afflicted by the classic TWW symptoms! I hope that those are all positive signs!!!! 

I seem to remember that you're in Australia-is this right? Anyway, good luck to you, and I hope you got your timing right!

I think you're at the same stage as Butterfly, 6DPO..... you can go loopy together with us all to support you! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Here it is, Man! My God, we girls can talk! It took me ages to find it!!! Aim for 65-70g minimum! And I buy some air freshners!!!! :haha::haha:

Beef
Hamburger patty, 4 oz  28 grams protein
Steak, 6 oz  42 grams
Most cuts of beef  7 grams of protein per ounce

Chicken
Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein
Chicken thigh  10 grams (for average size)
Drumstick  11 grams
Wing  6 grams
Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz  35 grams

Fish
Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce
Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein

Pork
Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein
Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz  29 grams
Ham, 3 oz serving  19 grams
Ground pork, 1 oz raw  5 grams; 3 oz cooked  22 grams
Bacon, 1 slice  3 grams
Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice  5  6 grams

Eggs and Dairy
Egg, large - 6 grams protein
Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams
Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams
Yogurt, 1 cup  usually 8-12 grams, check label
Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert)  6 grams per oz
Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss)  7 or 8 grams per oz
Hard cheeses (Parmesan)  10 grams per oz

Beans (including soy)
Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein
Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams
Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams
Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans
Soy beans, ½ cup cooked  14 grams protein
Split peas, ½ cup cooked  8 grams

Nuts and Seeds
Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein
Almonds, ¼ cup  8 grams
Peanuts, ¼ cup  9 grams
Cashews, ¼ cup  5 grams
Pecans, ¼ cup  2.5 grams
Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup  6 grams
Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup  8 grams
Flax seeds  ¼ cup  8 grams


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls! I have updated the list. Please let me know if you are not happy with any of it, or want to change your description. There are a few listings with question marks-please let me know the details, mostly scan, and OTD dates (and baby due date for Zara and Oopsie!). If I have missed anybody, don't take it personally, just let me know and I shall add you to the list! Thanks girls, Hope you're all having a great weekend (Come on Wales to win the Grand Slam!!!!!!). 

Asryellah: 35, OH 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained. IUI March. OTD?

Butterfly: 44, TTC with ex BF. 

Carole: natural BFP after two failed IVF. Zara due: ?

Dashka: natural TTC after failed Clomid and IUI.

Dr. Squid: IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Dwrgi: ICSI 2, OTD March 30th.

FM: ?

Frolicky: ?

HA: IVF Feb. 

iPenn44: 37, DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Lady H: natural TTC.

LilSluz: natural TTC after 2 MC's and Clomid.

Madeline: ?

Manuiti: IVF Mar/April

MissyT: natural TTC after failed IVF

Never: expecting Oopsie on ???

PennyB: 38, DH 46, natural TTC, had 2 MC and 1 MMC

Purple: BFP! 10 weeks PG. Scan date?

Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI.


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies...
sorry I haven't been on here in a couple of days - I've still been so sick - not sleeping well at night - I went back to work yesterday and that was a mistake. My throat is sooo raw feels like blades when I swallow and the coughing has gotten so much worse. I went to a walk-in clinic last night and they don't think I have strep throat - thank goodness -just a viral thing and because I mentioned we are TTC she wouldn't give me antibiotics.... which I'm ok with anyway as I don't like taking those. The coughing is so bad that it hurts my stomach,head and now my ears.... OUCH... Had to cancel our plans with friends tonight.... argh. Still painful to swallow/talk. Dr. also told me not to take cough syrup... (but I've been taking a homeopathic one -hope that is okay :haha:)

Okay so how is everyone else doing?

Manu - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (SORRY 1 DAY LATE!).....hope you had a great one!!!:cake: Glad to hear you are finding a place close to where the procedure is happening and that you have your parents to take care of doggie. Hang in there it will be here before you know it...! xo

Dwrgi - glad to hear that you are resting girl!!! Catch up on all the movies you've been wanting to watch!:winkwink:

Lils - so glad your presentation went well!!!! and in so much pain too!!! wow that is impressive! now just relax and put your feet up this weekend! Hope your tests went well....

Frolicky - it is still early for sure!! don't count yourself out yet... That dream is awesome... I never have dreams like that. Mind you I never remember many of my dreams (except when they are really bad ones) :shrug: Fingers crossed for you!!! 

Purple - hope you are okay??? Big hugs

Asry - yes Finland looks beautiful!! I also didn't get to see you photo either with all the site being down so much... rats... Sauna sounds lovely. Sorry to hear about the BFN - but it is still early right? How many DPO are you now?

Big hugs and hello to Ipen, Missy, Dr.S, Never, Twinks, Carole, Madeline, Lady H, Butterfly, HA and anyone I missed sorry !!

AFM - the only good thing about being sick is it makes you not even think about the TWW much... Just realized I'm 11/12 DPO today... I may test tomorrow we'll see....I just need to feel better and sleep normally again... Haven't had a proper sleep in 4 days.

Have a wonderful weekend ladies!
xoxoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - I got a cold last time and it was a good sign because you want your immune system to go down to permit implantation to occur. I hope it's a good sign. xoxo :hugs: I hope you feel better though too! 

Dwrgi - Thanks for taking the time to do all of that! Looks good. 

I tested at 2:00 a.m. (that is when I had to go to the bathroom) and :bfn: I really want to stop the progesterone. I am not on any meds or doing injections, and my levels are fine, Dr. is just giving it to me for extra help I guess. However, the stuff costs $460/month and only prolongs AF. I have never liked medications etc. I know it's worth it if I get a :bfp: but I would really like to trust that my body can do it alone. All my tests came back normal. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Madeline

Hi dwrgi and maria and everyone:)

dwrgi yes I am in Australia, u have a good memory:) Wat is TWW? it sounds like its a good thing right? oh thats so cool that Butterfly is at a similar stage:) re the list my partner is totally normal, we have been trying naturally for 5 mths, apparently I am normal except I have had really low vitamin D levels which apparently either prevents implantation or causes miscarriage can't remember which. I am however on supplements for this. i hope this is enough info?

Butterfly, how r u? I can't wait to hear how you are going. have u experienced any symptoms or anything out of the ordinary. I hope you are not totally in impatience crazy world like I am. But if you are then Welcome:) I hope your stay will be of short duration and you exit via the pregnancy door lol:)

Maria 12DPO I can hardly bear the anticipation you are so close to finding out:) I am so sorry to hear about your flu though it sounds so awful I hope you get some rest and feel better soon. Have you had any other symptoms related to pregnancy d u think? I have my fingers crossed:)

hope everyone else is well too:)

Madeline xx


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Madeline - Good Luck!!! It's hard not to symptom spot, especially in the beginnning of starting the Assisted Conception stuff. :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## ipen44

Finally got my new work computer, but still trying to work out all of the IT bugs so I had not access to B and B for almost a week :cry:

I missed you all and now I am going to catch up on what you have all been up to :coffee:


----------



## ipen44

Looks like a lot of ladies in the TWW. Good luck to you all! I don't know what I am in. I did pee on one stick this month, but then I forgot to take the sticks when I traveled this week so I don't know about ovulation. We have just been :sex: for fun whenever I am home.

This week I stayed in Chicago, Wisconsin, Nebraska, then back to Chicago--Now I am home. Yay. I should be home all week next week.

We are counting our pennies trying to prepare to adopt. Most of the agencies will not work with you if you are TTC and if you become pregnant, you have to let them know and they put you on hold until you have a miscarriage or a baby. I think that is really dumb because I would like to have both natural and adopted children. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi IPEN!!!!! Welcome back! Good Luck with adoption and trying still! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry girls, normal service will be resumed at 16.45 but wanted to say:
COME ON WALES!

You can win the Grand Slam!


----------



## Butterfly67

dashka, hope you feel better soon, that sounds painful :hugs::hugs:

ipenn, glad you are back, we missed you, fingers crossed on the adoption. Also think it is silly that you can't adopt at the same time as ttc :growlmad::hugs::hugs:

Madeline. Yes, I might be on 6dpo assuming I ovulated, but i am not convinced. I think my cycle is just getting back on track from the m/c so I am just going to assume that this one is a no go. I might test anyway as I have lots of cheap ICs in the cupboard but today I think will finally be the day I can say the hcg is back at just about 0 (just waiting for the test to dry)

:hi: everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi - my part of the list seems fine, what does OTD mean? On the drugs?:sick: 

Dashka- sorry you've been feeling sick, but hopefully its a sign....and yeah my pic was one where I was holding my cute puppy (and you didn't get to see my face :thumbup:) I just didn't want to keep it there cos I'm paranoid :fool: I'm at dpo12 now, weren't you just behind me? :thumbup:

Hope you all are having a great weekend :hugs:!! 
I've been doing sports for so many hours today that I'll keep my hand in the chockolate jar for the rest of the evening and keep my ass on the couch :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry girls, normal service will be resumed at 16.45 but wanted to say:
COME ON WALES!

You can win the Grand Slam!


----------



## Dwrgi

I dont know why B&B posted that message twice! But we won!

OTD: Official Test Date.

Xxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Happy (belated) birthday, Manuiti, and welcome back, ipen! On the adoption/ttc issue, it's aggravating as hell but I can understand why they do it... they're probably afraid prospective adopters would walk away if they suddenly had a bio baby... that possibility might even scare off prospective birth mothers - I'm sure they don't want the parent's they've chosen to walk away any more than adoptive parents want birth mothers to walk away....

I know I'm a few days late but I wanted to chime in on the sauna topic... my first OB told me saunas are OK but hot tubs aren't, because you sweat in a sauna so your body is better able to regulate its temperature. The important thing is you don't want your core body temp getting above 100-something F (101? 103? I can't remember) - it can harm a growing fetus. Some people choose to avoid hot baths as well because of that advice. Me, I never stay in the bath long enough to get _that_ hot - I get uncomfortably warm and get out of the tub long before I reach that point. 

Dwrgi, I guess you can update my status on the list to say "TTC 3 years, IVF after 4 mcs" or something to that effect. I hope you're enjoying your couch time! And yay Wales!! (What is it we're cheering for, anyway?)

I'm enjoying a gorgeous day, sitting on the porch, working on my list of questions for the dr - our consult is on Monday. Spring is here way too early (I'm afraid it means a really long, hot summer is ahead). I need to clean up my garden but I can't get motivated to do it because it's too early! But this weather really is gorgeous. DH and I had a date last night, saw a Noel Coward play (always fun), and tonight we're having dinner with good good friends, so right now life is good. That changes every day, and it may change considerably after we talk to our dr on Monday, but until then life is good. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend, too. :kiss: Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-this is what we're celebrating!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/

I found a list of questions on the web to use at the post cycle consult. I still have my list if you want me to post them tomorrow? But, our situation was different to yours as we didn't even get to ET so don't suppose they'll be much help.....?

The picture you have created of you on the porch sounds absolutely idyllic! I hope you carry on enjoying it for as long as you can, and then have a great night with friends tonight, you so deserve it!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## drsquid

I *hope all of you were doing well. I'm enjoying my vacation. Super sunburned and the belizeans appear to be super fertile people so hopefully it rubs off. I'm eating enough to look pregnant when I get home. I can't hope to catch up and the Internet is quite slow on my phone. Fingers crossed for everyone*

OTD- dont have one. If I don't get my period on vacation I'll test when I get home.*


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - Enjoy your vacation!! Sounds heavenly! :dust: :dust: Get a fertility doll. They usually have them everywhere. ;) My doctor has one in her office.


----------



## Asryellah

Good sunday morning ladies :coffee:

HA your evening sounds so lovely, and so happy life is good :hugs::hugs:
Hope you had fun with your friends!! :happydance:

DrS- your vacation seems lovely, great that you popped in :shipw:

AFM, :bfn::devil: this morning. Welp, I guess just have to start getting ready for next IUI cycle and injections :wacko: 
Dwirgi, OTD would be 21.3. as my gyn said (dpo16) but last night I took last prog.supp. so af will prob be here by then.


----------



## froliky2011

Ars- Sorry!!! :hugs:. I got a BFN too. On to iui #4. I went off progesterone yesterday and have beta tomorrow. You are doing injectibles? Those give better results. Yeah! I am reading "Bringing Up Baby" and the author got pregnant right away. My body holds on to progesterone so I don't have a clue when AF will arrive. In-laws come Friday or Saturday and here for about 9-10 days.

Will write later...on my phone.


----------



## Asryellah

Ok, I know I shouldn't do this but I did look at my test again and now there is a very thin line. I dont know when it showed up..now its been like 4 hours since I tested. Now I dunno if I should continue taking progesterone :shrug: is there something going on or not? I've had thin lines come to tests before and af came anyhow. Like to CB +- tests..
I don't know if you have First Signal cassette tests? Wonder if theyre crap? Should be pretty sensitive though.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls, and so sorry Frolicky and Asry on your BFNs. I think it would be marvellous if the initial result was wrong, Asry, but check the small print. Doesn't it say that any result obtained after 10 minutes should be discounted?? Is it called an 'evaporated' line?? Not sure, and don't want to quash your hopes. I really hope that I am wrong.

Dr. S-hope all that fecundity augurs well for you! 

Frolicky-perhaps having your ILs to stay will take your mind off TTC, although I know it will make it a bit awkward to 'get down and dirty'. 

There was a poster on here who got pregnant on her second IUI-LavaLux. She'd been told she had premature ovarian ageing, and was sure it would never happen to her. However, she got pregnant with twins and Lily and Liam were born just after Xmas, So, don't give up. There is a Welsh expression, and it goes something like, 'If at first you don't succeed' but it ends in 'Dyfal Donc' (pronounce it as 'D uh (as in urgh!) val' Donck, so Dyfal Donc girls! Onto the next round, although I know you will be feeling down. 

Take it easy and be kind to yourselves, loads of chocolate and R&R and TLC!!! And that's an order! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Latest list, so far!!!

*Asryellah: 35, OH 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained. IUI March. OTD?

Butterfly: 44, TTC with ex BF. 

Carole: natural BFP after two failed IVF. Zara due: ?

Dashka: natural TTC after failed Clomid and IUI.

Dr. Squid: IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Dwrgi: ICSI 2, OTD March 30th.

FM: ?

Frolicky: 

HA: TTC 3 years, IVF after 4 mcs

iPenn44: 37, DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Lady H: natural TTC.

LilSluz: natural TTC after 2 MC's and Clomid.

Madeline: ?

Manuiti: IVF Mar/April

MissyT: natural TTC after failed IVF

Never: expecting Oopsie on ???

PennyB: 38, DH 46, natural TTC, had 2 MC and 1 MMC

Purple: BFP! 10 weeks PG. Scan date?

Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI.*


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies,

Asry and Frolicky - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN's....... argh! but you're not out of the game yet....That is frustrating that you don't know when AF will come. I take natural progesterone cream so it doesn't delay too much when AF has to arrive but probably not as strong as the suppositories doctor's usually give. What is the dosage of one of those anyway? Does anyone know? My cream dispenses 20mg of prog. each time and I use it twice/day.

AFM -:witch: arrived this morning! One day early... she didn't even let me get my FRER test in this morning.... argh... well I guess I saved some $. Only a 24 day cycle this time and 12 day LP.
I am sure it was the horrific coughing I've been having the last few days that brought it on early. My stomach muscles are actually killing me because of the constant coughing. Think I may go get something stronger now that I know I'm not preggers.... argh. This really screws up timing cause we planned the next cycle to be off together for a few days so MIL won't be here when I ov...but now it's going to be earlier and don't know if we can change it. Double Argh... So enough about me...

Dr S - your vacation sounds lovely - wow Belize.... always wanted to go there.

Dwrgi - hope you are still chillaxin'..... and yay WALES!

HA - sounds lovely the picture you've created and yay for date night.... We don't have those anymore...but we may go see a movie together once in 5-6 months.

Ipenn - Good luck with adoption research and TTC ofcourse... As you know I have an AD who we love more than anything. Don't know what kind of basket case I would be after 10 years of TTC if we didn't have her. Yes I understand why they don't let you adopt if you are TTC - just like what HA said... Our adoption practitioner (social worker) had home visits with us to make sure we were past our "grieving" stage of not being able to have biological kids... At the time adoption was very exciting for me as it was finally an end to negative outcomes all the time and time for a new beginning with something positive at the end... We were also told that if you had a biological child they needed to have at least 18 months between them... As they want to ensure that the adopted child gets more attention and all the attention they need in the first little while... it is understandable after all they have been through. So that is probably another reason why they want to know if you are TTC even if you say you want both.
I wish you luck and peace in your journey if you decide that is what is right for you..... :hugs:

Hello to everyone else and hope you have a great day.... :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Dwrgi & Dashka! 

Dwrgi - How are you doing? What is your OTD?

Dashka - Sorry about the :witch: but glad you saved $$ and can start moving forward. Limbo Land is a bit annoying.

Butterfly - How are you doing?

HA - Sounds like you are enjoying life and good luck tomorrow!! I want this reallly bad for you! Maybe even more than for myself. FX'd the appointment goes well and doctor has good answers. :hugs:

Purple - Waz up Lady? How are you feeling?

Ipen - I guess I can understand why they don't want you to continue ttc, but I have seen adoptions fall through too many times and take 2+ years, so at the same time it seems a bit unreasonable. Adoption can be just as difficult as doing what we are doing unfortunately. :hugs: :hugs: It's probably the most easy to adopt through the foster system. 

DrS - Have fun!! Such a wonderful thing to go on vacation during the TWW!!

Arsy - :hugs: :hugs: Do you go into the doctor for a blood test? If so when?

Hi to everyone else: Twinkle, Man, Never, Missy, LilSluz, LadyH & PennyB! I hope you all are enjoying your weekends! It's gorgeous here and as my DH said, it was one degree cooler in Chicago than in Florida this morning! Wow!!!! Enjoy the spring!! 

AFM - I am started a yoga teacher training course to take my mind of the ttc stuff. It's something I love and is great for dealing with the endurance needed to continue doing this month and month (year after year). It gives me peace and is the only thing I can go to for peace of mind and it's my sanctuary. Staying calm in the storm is a learned skill which must be practiced to master (practiced a lot). I have a blood test tomorrow and acupuncture but feel like the blood test is a waste of money. Oh, well. On to IUI #4!! 

Have a great day everyone!! xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Oh crap Dashka :hugs:, I was *so sure* one of us on TWW is going to get a + now. But on to the next cycle, hope it will be the one right? :thumbup:
The suppositories I use are 200mg capsules x2 a day, so lot more than you get from that cream. And once I've had af coming through them anyhow, usually it takes 2 days after last capsule for her to show up :growlmad:.

Yeah Dwirgi - I am totally aware that you are not supposed to look at the test after the 5/10min time. But couln't help myself :haha: anyhow, I did some googleing and that is a test where it almost always shows a line (thin line with colour, no need to squint) same s*it than in Clearblue plus/minus tests. Oh well, I'm putting my hope into the injectibles :)

I hope you all had a nice weekend, and sorry for being all self centered again!!!:argh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

The prescription progesterone suppositories I'm on, Prometrium, are 200mg each, and I take two/day. Some drs prescribe 4/day (2 twice/day). Dr told me to test at 14dpo and stop the progesterone then if it's a bfn - AF usually starts about 36 hrs after the last suppository.

I'm so sorry about the BFNs, ladies. :hugs: Asry, don't sweat the injectables - they're really no big deal. I honestly can't even feel the needle go in most of the time. 

Dwrgi, I love all the Welsh words you're teaching us. It's got to be one of the strangest languages on Earth! Do you people have something against vowels?? And then you've got the Finns with their extreme love of vowels - seems like every word has a double A or double I in it! You and Asry need to hook up and swap some letters! :haha: One of the characters in the play DH and I saw Friday night was named Myfanwy (sp?) and I was so thrilled to finally learn how to pronounce it - a friend of a friend is named Myfanwy and I've always been too scared to call her by name! :rofl:

We had a great time with our friends last night. Dinner at a fabulous fondue restaurant, a few too many martinis :drunk: (one of the perks of being on a break!).... It was great. And it made me realize I've had two good days in a row - first time that's happened since the mc. :thumbup:

Off to the nursery to buy some new plants for the garden now... have a lovely day! :kiss:


----------



## manuiti

Thank you so much everyone for the birthday wishes!!! :flower:

Dwrgi - You are so awesome!!! Thanks so much for finding the protein food list!!! :hugs: Oh and huge congrats on Wales winning the Grand Slam!!!

Madeline - I hope your symptoms are because you're going to get a bfp. But I can also vouch that even when DH is away (so definitely no chance that I was pregnant, even for a day or two), I have experienced every symptom under the sun, even full on nausea. Because of that I'd suggest not bothering with symptom spotting. Just don't want you driving yourself loopy that's all.

Dashka - I hope you feel better soon, that sounds awful. x Though I'm glad you've been distracted from your 2WW.

Froliky - Sorry about yoru bfn. :hugs: Here's hoping this next cycle will be the one!

ipen - Wow you've been doing a lot of travelling. And all the best for your adoption dream. :thumbup:

Asry - Good for you having a relaxing evening! Though sorry to hear about the bfn this morning. :hugs:

HA - Wales have won the 6 Nations Rubgy tournament which is a round robin tournament between Scotland, England, Ireland, Wales, France & Italy. Sounds like you had a nice day and yay for date night, sounds like it was fab! It's great when you sit there and think life is good. :happydance:


HappyAuntie said:


> Do you people have something against vowels?? And then you've got the Finns with their extreme love of vowels - seems like every word has a double A or double I in it! You and Asry need to hook up and swap some letters! :haha:

Oh that made me laugh!!!!


Happy belated St. Paddy's Day everyone and hope you have a lovely Sunday!!! :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi, I love all the Welsh words you're teaching us. It's got to be one of the strangest languages on Earth! Do you people have something against vowels?? And then you've got the Finns with their extreme love of vowels - seems like every word has a double A or double I in it! You and Asry need to hook up and swap some letters! :haha: One of the characters in the play DH and I saw Friday night was named Myfanwy (sp?) and I was so thrilled to finally learn how to pronounce it - a friend of a friend is named Myfanwy and I've always been too scared to call her by name! :rofl:

:laugh2::rofl: just gotta love you HA :hugs: thanks for that!!!

And Myfanwy is a name that is familiar to me from one of the carichters in Little Britain, I totally loooove the show it is hilarious :haha: just love British humor :thumbup:

oh, and lovely Froliky :) I'm not going for blood tests just waiting for af to show up..


----------



## froliky2011

:witch: arrived! CD1 (well arrived at 2 p.m.) whatever...

Cheers to moving on!! I am celebrating with a glass of vin!! Shalom! 

HA - I agree with the girls above. The vowels etc. too funny! I am so glad you had two good days!!! :happydance: 

I will write more later. Just wanted to post my update quick. Sounds like we are all making the best of life lately. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I have the witch staying at my house at the moment :( I'm treating her to a glass of wine & some chocolate at the mo! 

To be honest, as I was 200 miles away from DH during the fertile window I wasn't surprised when she arrived!

Hope everyone has had/is having a nice weekend & that the UK ladies have survived Mother's Day xxx


----------



## froliky2011

twinkle1975 said:


> I have the witch staying at my house at the moment :( I'm treating her to a glass of wine & some chocolate at the mo!
> 
> To be honest, as I was 200 miles away from DH during the fertile window I wasn't surprised when she arrived!

Cheers!! Right there with you!! :wine:


----------



## Dwrgi

Boo the hagbag witch to all who are afflicted with her today. She is most unwelcome!

Love to you all, A xxx


----------



## bellamie

Hi all!!! 

I am a new member (just joined yesterday) and TTC #1. I am 35 
and DH is 30. We have been TTC since 2010 with no success.
We went for check ups and unfortunately DH was diagnosed
with low sperm count & mobility. It is not low enough to be classified
as infertile but still...he also smokes and is slightly overweight. He does shiftwork and does not eat & sleep properly. I feel that this is all working 
against us! Every month when AF arrives it really upsets me and i know it upsets
DH too. We started acupuncture a couple of months ago as an alternative
to IVF & fertility drugs. I just don't know what to do anymore because i REALLY want a child but feel like DH doesn't share the feeling. He continues to smoke and eat badly even though he's been advised to stop smoking and eat healthier. 
I would love to hear from anyone who is in a similar situation or has any words 
of wisdom.:flower:


----------



## manuiti

twinkle - Sorry af got you. :hugs:

bellamie - :wave: & welcome! Hope your stay with us is a short one. :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Bellamie. I also have a younger DH who was a pain to start with & wouldn't cut down on his drinking. 

I sat him down & talked him through how I felt about it & what I might have to go through if we end up having to have IVF - he's now a pussy cat who takes all his supplements & has taken up running to lose some weight, so it might be worth being brutely honest with him.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies - sorry to be mssing in action all over the weekend, I was not feeling very well to be honest and spent a lot of time in bed, in between doing some stuff for my parents. 

I have caught up though and firstly - I am so sorry the witch arrived, and it seems she has visited a lot of ladies this weekend - bah!!! and :hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you feeling hun?? Ohh and well done to Wales over the weekend!

HA - I am so glad youve had a couple of good days - may they continue for you hun! you did make me laugh with the vowels/no vowels :haha:

welcome Bellamie - the ladies here are fab and there are a few ladies here that have had to "persuade " their DH's to take care of themselves! 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend (apart from AF where she visited) and that this week will be a good one :hugs:

afm - well as I said I felt poorly over the weekend, shivery and headachey and crap, ok when I first got up so I was able to walk to dogs etc and then do some bits with my parents and visit MIL etc then in the afternoon I just went to bed, just felt yucky!! but today much better so must've been a 48 hour bug *fingers crossed*
other than that Dwrgi - for your list I am only 8 weeks, and no scan date etc yet - seeing midwife on Friday though :D


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! Here's to a new week, and new cycles for many! I hope you all had a good weekend, although I'm sorry for the arrival of AF for a number of lovely ladies.... Booo hisssss the baddy.... :growlmad::growlmad:

Purple-I'm so glad that you're feeling a little bit better. It sounds like a very sensible thing to go back to bed and let it take its course. Hope you feel better today! :flower: Will change the list details pronto. :kiss::kiss:

Butterfly-I bet you were busy watching the Oz Grand Prix over the weekend! Good result for the Brits! Doesn't Jenson look handsome these days (well, more than he ever did as he was always quite dishy!)? Hope you had a good one! xxx :flower::flower:

Bellamie-welcome to this lovely band of women. You will get a lot of support here. As Purple said, there are a few of us who have battled with our OHs over sacrifices to make for infertility. Twinkle's advice is good-he has got to realise exactly how serious this situation is, and how expensive the alternative option is! My partner had variable SA results, with poor motility and low count being a typical feature. He started taking Wellman Conception tablets (a multi vit), and I also insisted on Vit C (1000mg) and zinc too, as these will help with motility. My OH REFUSED to take selenium and vit E as he said that his 'cocktail' of drugs gave him the runs, so I used to mix the tablet into his cereal :haha::haha::haha::haha:. I wouldn't specifically advise this type of behaviour but in the SA from last week, my OH's results were 56% motility and 25million sprm per mililitre (think that's right), so HUGE improvement, and proved that the vits work. Good luck hun, Axx

Frolicky-hope you enjoyed the glass of wine, you deserve it!!! new cycle, new start and another month to get yourself ready for motherhood. It will happen hun, stick with it! xxxx

HA and Asry, I have an auntie (a wicked auntie) called Dyddanwy, which rhymes with Myfanwy!!! Myfanwy is quite an old fashioned name, but I'm sure it will come back into fashion one of these fine days! 

Dashka, hope you feel better today. You poor thing, that sounds like a nasty bug. Take it easy and rest up hun, A xxx Boo to hag bag! 

HA-hope the appointment goes well today and you get some answers and ideas for your next cycle. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lil-what are you up to? Hope you're feeling completely better after your bug. You do make me well jell with those amazing year round temps. Might emigrate to Florida myself. xxxx

Ipenn-in this country, you cannot apply for adoption within 6 months of a failed assisted conception treatment. It is all bollo& and makes me so angry, as it will take months, even years, to see through a whole adoption process, particularly in this country. Good luck with your application. Don't know how you manage all those locations, hats off to you! xxx

Man-when do you start the drugs?? Thinking of you, Axxxxx

Madeline-:thumbup::hugs:

Dr. S-when do you test? x

AFM-on Saturday night I developed a pain in my left side (ovary region) which got worse as the night wore on. Still sore yesterday and again today. It is uncomfortable to move around so I am in my favourite place (sure I don't need to tell you where that is!). My consultant thinks it's the ovary returning to normal, or a side effect of the progesterone. I think it's the first one, as it was in that area. Four days post ET and now I am starting to get scared, which, apparently, is the norm. Days 1-3 you're excited and happy, and then the doubts and worries start to creep in. 

The Lovely Lyndon rang on Saturday and said that the fourth embryo didn't make it to blast (can't remember if I have told you this already), and before I'd even started to worry about what this could mean, he said that this didn't necessarily mean that the three transferred embies would start to degenerate as well. He said they were "beautiful" embryos and he had high hopes that they would continue to divide. I sooooo hope so, it is just such a dreadful alternative, that I DON'T WANT TO GO THERE! So, Mother Nature, please play ball, and let Twm, Sion and Cati thrive..... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope you all have a great day! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

*Asryellah: 35, OH 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained. IUI. 

Butterfly: 44, TTC with ex BF.

Carole: natural BFP after two failed IVF. Zara due: ?

Dashka: natural TTC after failed Clomid and IUI.

Dr. Squid: IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Dwrgi: ICSI 2, OTD March 30th.

FM: ?

Frolicky:

HA: TTC 3 years, IVF after 4 mcs

iPenn44: 37, DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Lady H: natural TTC.

LilSluz: natural TTC after 2 MC's and Clomid.

Madeline: ?

Manuiti: IVF Mar/April. Start date?

MissyT: natural TTC after failed IVF

Never: expecting Oopsie on ???

PennyB: 38, DH 46, natural TTC, had 2 MC and 1 MMC

Purple: BFP! 8 weeks PG. 

Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICS*I.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Dwrgi it is completely natural to feel the pains that you are feeling right not, although not nice. Your body has taken such a bashing with all those drugs and then EC, if you think of how they collect those eggs it is bound to take its toll on your ovaries. OUCH. Also on the blasty front please listen to Lovely Lyndon as he is right my first IVF which resulted in BFP was very similar, I had 2 blasty's put back and the 2 slower developing ones we were hoping to freeze but they said they didn't get to the quality they like to see for successful freeze thaw candidates. For a blasty to be frozen it has to be top quality to make it successful as apparently they have a tougher time on the thaw phase.

Just keep visualising those blastys getting nice and warm and comfy in your gorgeous plump womb, think about the cycle and the approximate date that they will embed and keep thinking that they doing exactly that. Eat all the blood nourishing foods you can find listed in your Emma Cannon book and keep believing this is your time :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - Good Luck!! Carol has good advice!! I hope they all do well and thrive! :hugs: 

Bellamie - Purple is right. There are a few women who had to get their DH to listen to them. It's not just about TTC either, it's about taking care of your health which is priceless and many take it for granted when they are young. My DH had Hogkins Lymphoma when he was 19 and he does not take his health for granted at all. My ex died of emphysema at a very young age because he was self destructive and did not take good care of his health. Tell him to shape up or ship out! 

Twinkle - Sounds like we'll be o near the same time! Cheers to moving forward and April!! :hugs:

Purple & Dashka - I hope you both feel better! :hugs:

Arsy - I am moving forward with you too!! :hugs: I hope April is more successful for all of us!!

Hi LilSluz, DrS, Carol, Never, Madeline, Man, Ipen and anyone else I missed.

AFM - I am on CD1 and will most likely have a scan next week and then IUI #4 and all the other stuff with all the inlaws here. I am guessing IUI #4 will be around March 31st.

Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## caroleb73

Good luck with your next cycle Frolicky, just keep remembering you managed to get pregnant before and you will again but this time it will be your sticky bean:hugs: So many friends told me that they managed to get pregnant pretty soon after a mc, my natural miracle happened 7 months after mine but many have been before that just look at Purple now:hugs:

I may now always post ladies but I am always lurking and willing you all on to sticky BFP's. Big :hugs: to you all.


----------



## purplelou

That's lovely advice Carole :hugs:

Ladies - I am the same - willing you all on rooting for those bpfs!! Im so hopeful for you all xxxx

Dwrgi - I am sorry that embie number 4 didn't make it, but wasn't he a bit behind and smaller than the 3 you have?? I hope at least one (or two!!) are sniggling in for you. In the very beginning I had quite a lot of discomfort around my side and wondered if I might be feeling implantation???? (although I didn't have any bleeding) Im not even sure that's possible but I did have it so who knows.....I hope what you are feeling is the embies starting to snuggle.

ladies - big huge squishy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
to you all xx


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Carol. I appreciate it.

I just found out doctor is on vacation all next week....not sure what the future holds for April now......Not comfortable with her newly hired nurse practitioner doing it. She has never done it before. Oh, well.


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky - what exactly would the nurse be doing?? is it the scan??


----------



## froliky2011

I am using my contacts to find someone else. Nurse called and said they were both on vacation next week and we had to skip this month. Hopefully we'll find someone else so we don't have to skip this month. It's hard. I know the nurse has to remain detached but sometimes they seem cold. They all need vacation too.


----------



## purplelou

I hope you can find an alternative then! It would be hard to skip a month when you are all geared up for it!


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Happy Monday everyone!!! :flower:

Purple - glad you're feeling better now & I hope your appt with the midwife goes well.

Dwrgi - thanks hun. Today was my last day of BCP, so will now be waiting for af to show and on day 2 I start my drugs. :happydance: I'll let you know when she shows. Hehe - first time in a year and a half that I'm actually looking forward to her arrival! DH thinks I'm weird, but I'm actually looking forward to stabbing myself for the first time. I probably won't feel the same way after a few days, but for now, I am.

Sounds like those pains are your poor ovaries healing themselves after being attacked. It's amazing what our bodies put up with isn't it?! Sorry the 4th embie didn't make it to freezing. Don't think negative thoughts though, your other 3 are in the environment that they're meant to be in and not in a petri dish so they'll be doing much better. :hugs:

Froliky - Grrrrr to the Dr being on holiday right when you need them. And the Doc seriously left someone who's never done it before in charge? Shocking! :growlmad:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh boy. this is what i get for not logging on over the weekend! (altho I did a little lurking). I'll take a few at a time:

Asry  About the heat I went through a "similar" things when I was preg in Jan 2011. It was only 2 mos. after 2 of my back surgeries & I was told all I could take was flexeril :saywhat: and I could NOT even use a heating pad - on my back :hissy::hissy::hissy:. I think that there is way too much misinformation & "old wives tales" out there & I suffered for it (you only have to refrain from heating pads on your abdomen, I've since learned). And I have also since learned that there were other totally safe medicines I could have taken) although I still would have taken sparingly, but to suffer needlessly? Makes me wonder if that in itself put too much stress on me It seems like a balancing act sometimes.

But, CNN Health had this article (I have a jacuzzi & LOVE hot bubble baths so interested myself) - hopefully it helps: the concern about activities that involve heat, such as hot tubs, is that your core body temperature can become elevated. The March of Dimes recommends avoiding a core (inner) body temperature of about 102.2 degrees F (39 degrees C), as this elevation may lead to birth defects or decreased oxygen and nutrition to the baby. ACOG states that women might "reasonably be advised to remain in saunas for no more than 15 minutes and in hot tubs for no more than 10 minutes" to avoid increasing one's core temperature. Also, it may help to avoid submerging one's head, arms, shoulders and upper chest in a hot tub.

P.S.  BOOOOOOOO on the :witch:!!!!! Good luck on the injectables this month, tho - keep us updated!


----------



## LilSluz

Manuiti  hope you had an awesome 38th :cake:!!! So, you like self-mutilation huh? j/k :haha: Glad you are looking forward to sticking yourself! Its like a whole new adventure, right? GL to you!

Dashka  BOOO-HISSS on the :witch:. That sneaky lady hit a bunch of you this weekend so Im mad at her right now! But, I HOPE you are starting to maybe feel better today???? You poor thing, youve been thru the ringer & I know it totally sux when you are sick & cant take anything bc you dont know. But, the thing I dont understand is  there ARE safe antibs out there? But is viral, antibs not going to help anyway Awww, feel better xoxox :flower:

Purple  Happy 8 weeks! Sorry you got sick too, but Im really glad was only a 48-hour thing. Please post after your appt. this Friday (will you be getting an u/s for hb?) :winkwink: keep up the great work with the chillaxing :thumbup:

Frolicky  yucky, horrible :witch: got you too?! What happened this weekend?! Maybe we are taking the wrong approach by calling her names. Maybe we need to start being nice to her so shell spare us one of these days ;) So, what exactly does this nurse need to do, now? NO experience whatsoever? :nope: Geez, I hope it is something really easy  FX for you!:flower:

Twinks  I think all of your cycles are aligning!? So sorry the :witch: got you too! :flower:

Dwrgi  Thank you for doing the list! Yes, FL has its wonderful temps & is a tropical paradise. But, you do have to take the bad w/the good (hurricanes are basically why we had to rip off the back of my house & redo it  just moved back in 1.5 mos ago). Sorry about the 4th embie, but lets cheer on those other 3  hoping your pain is due to them starting to tunnel into that uterus!!!! Cmon Twm, Sion and Cati! H yeah  congrats on the win for Wales! Take it easy, darlin Perhaps Miracle March was for you all along??? Cmon :BFP:!!!!!!

HA  I gotta kick out of your statements about the languages too! :rofl: Im glad you had some good days in a row :drunk: & I hope you continue to do well :hugs:. Let us know how the Dr appt went! :thumbup:

Bellamie  ahhhh, I cant give you any advice bc mine still smokes like a chimney & eats like crap. :growlmad: Maybe his man-tests & an appt w/the Fert Dr. will do him some good (I hope). But if his :sperm: are good, I dont think that will sway him to quit I think it would take the arrival of a new, precious baby (w/that natural baby-fresh scent) for him to quit (I wouldnt let him touch it w/those ash-tray hands). Ive tried w/him but hes so stubborn & hes really addicted bad & he turns into :devil: when I mention trying to quit. That & he hates vegetables so you can just imagine what else he eats :grr: GL to you, tho! :flower:

Ipen  I never knew that about adoption until you brought it up & I got to hear the comments from all of the other ladies! Wow, that really bites :growlmad:! Do you like the new job? I see you are traveling a lot again - wow!

Madeline  yeah, its hard to tell which symptoms are due to what (the rise in progesterone can produce some many of those symptoms, too). Ive learned to try not to read into it too much only bc its never worked out for me. But, I hope that those symptoms are a sign for you! I think weve all been there so many times, that we dont even bother w/them anymore & we tend to just hold out for that second line BFP (if/when it will ever arrive  one day!) :thumbup: 

:hi: to Butterfly, Never, LadyH, DrS & all you other lovely ladies! I hope you have a wonderful day :hugs:

AFM  I havent been into this lately. Havent even temped in 3 days.:shock: DH goes for all his man-tests Wed. but Im afraid that by the time we get everything back (together), it will be too late for this cycle to do whatever it is we have to do. :growlmad: Im pissed at him for a lot of things & delaying his tests are just one of those items (too busy for tests, but plenty of time for golf :saywhat::brat::grr::trouble::gun:) :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: And unfortunately, witholding :sex: just isn't an option for us ladies!!! (that really sucks) :haha: :rofl:

But, on a positive note, I think my cyst must have ruptured during AF. She is about gone today & I dont have much of that sharp pain anymore, so Im officially back from the land of the dead - yay! :happydance:


----------



## Asryellah

Froliky - oh I do hope you'll find someone to do your IUI, I do feel your pain!! I'm sure you have some other clinics you could go to? It is crap though to go to someone else and explain all to them.
I'm worried now if AF doesn't show her ugly face soon then my o-time might be in easter and thats a 4 day holiday here and no place is open:wacko:!! So I really wish I'll start tomorrow/wednesday. :mamafy:

LilS- welcome back girlfriend :hugs:!! And glad you're feeling better :thumbup:, hopefully that cyct is disappeared for good :grr: and you can get it on when the time is right :winkwink: 

Dwirgi - I hope what you felt was implantation, like Purple was saying :thumbup::thumbup:
Purps - Happy 8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:

Bellamie - welcome :flower: I hope you can talk some sense into your OH, or get him read some articles about fertility and eating habits etc. I had to talk to my OH for almost 1/2 year (!!!:tease:) before he finally did his SA!! He smokes a bit also (as did I before ttc), but his sample was good anyhow. He does eat healthy and exersices a lot etc. so I haven't really been bitching about smoking. But if there'll be a little one some day, then he needs to stop it too.

Hi :hi:and :hugs: to everyone else!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Just wanted to say hi ladies :hi: - I don;t know how you all have the mental organisational skills to remember where everyone is at :haha::dohh: so I am going to revert to ^^^WSS :haha::haha:

Dwrgi, sorry about number 4 but the other 3 are good ones and sounds like they are digging in deep :hugs: yes, I tried to watch the GP but lack of sleep combined with a trip to my sister's meant that I only watched the 2nd half this morning :dohh: and yes, give me JB any day lol :blush:

So, FF took out my X hairs and I don't blame it, so am back in the waiting game to wonder when AF will turn up :coffee:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,

Frolicky- sorry AF showed up - but I like your style - bring on IUI #4.... Hope you can find someone to do it next time - that really sucks that they are all on vacation at the same clinic. Really excited about your yoga teacher training course - that is awesome - I've always wanted to do that - Good thing you are doing now before the baby arrives!!

Twinks - sorry AF arrived too - but good thing you weren't too dissapointed this time around.... xoxo

Bellamie - welcome! Some supplements that my DH takes for sperm count/motility are:
Good multi for ACTIVE men, Vitamin C, Zinc, L-Carnitine, CoQ10.... it would be even better if they can take Omega 3 Fish oil too.... The problem with my DH is he only takes supplements in the morning with his cereal - so he has to take all at once... Not the best plan (for absorption) but he would never remember otherwise. If he can't do L-Carnitine and CoQ10 then pick one one month and alternate the next.... Make sure you get a good quality CoQ10 (Ubiquinol not just Ubinquinone) as Ubiquinol form is much better absorbed -although it is very expensive. Good luck!!!

HA - may the good days keep rolling on .....xoxo

Purple - glad you are feeling a bit better today - being sick sucks - Big hugs

Dwrgi - Carole has great advice! Just keep imagining great things happening inside your beautiful womb.... Hopefully you are feeling those embies getting comfy xoxo

Manu - Excited for you to start your treatment too!

Lils - you are so funny girl - your description of your DH makes me laugh... but I feel bad that you have to go through that! I hope his tests come back fine but for his own health that he makes some changes.... I'm sure he will when baby arrives. Must be frustrating for you for sure. Hang in there ! Glad you think that the cyst is gone!

Butterfly - I don't have the mental skills either to remember details - so I have to jot down notes as I'm catching up on everyone's posts.... It's the only way for me! Hee hee
hope you're well!

AFM - I'm CD2 today and still quite sick (along with AF cramps)... My cough is still keeping me up at night... 6 days of sleeping no more than 3-4 hrs /night is getting to me. The sore throat is just uncomfortable now (instead of shards of glass) and I think I have some sinus thing going on although I've never had a sinus problem before... I am going to my own doctor tonight (had the app't to get results from tests anyway) so will see what she says....

Hi to everyone else I missed ! hope you have a great day!
xoxo


----------



## dashka

Asryellah said:


> Froliky - oh I do hope you'll find someone to do your IUI, I do feel your pain!! I'm sure you have some other clinics you could go to? It is crap though to go to someone else and explain all to them.
> I'm worried now if AF doesn't show her ugly face soon then my o-time might be in easter and thats a 4 day holiday here and no place is open:wacko:!! So I really wish I'll start tomorrow/wednesday. :mamafy:
> 
> LilS- welcome back girlfriend :hugs:!! And glad you're feeling better :thumbup:, hopefully that cyct is disappeared for good :grr: and you can get it on when the time is right :winkwink:
> 
> Dwirgi - I hope what you felt was implantation, like Purple was saying :thumbup::thumbup:
> Purps - Happy 8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:
> 
> Bellamie - welcome :flower: I hope you can talk some sense into your OH, or get him read some articles about fertility and eating habits etc. I had to talk to my OH for almost 1/2 year (!!!:tease:) before he finally did his SA!! He smokes a bit also (as did I before ttc), but his sample was good anyhow. He does eat healthy and exersices a lot etc. so I haven't really been bitching about smoking. But if there'll be a little one some day, then he needs to stop it too.
> 
> Hi :hi:and :hugs: to everyone else!!!!

Hi Asry ! sorry forgot to say - if you want AF to come now - do some vigorous exercise (unless your body is used to that) -It works for me or some people say to BD.... that brings it on sometimes... good luck!!! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi all hope you are all well, I am trying to stay up to date with this thread but am also trying to chill (channeling Purple and her cool 'tude) so am not posting heaps. Sending love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> Froliky - oh I do hope you'll find someone to do your IUI, I do feel your pain!! I'm sure you have some other clinics you could go to? It is crap though to go to someone else and explain all to them.
> I'm worried now if AF doesn't show her ugly face soon then my o-time might be in easter and thats a 4 day holiday here and no place is open:wacko:!! So I really wish I'll start tomorrow/wednesday. :mamafy:
> 
> LilS- welcome back girlfriend :hugs:!! And glad you're feeling better :thumbup:, hopefully that cyct is disappeared for good :grr: and you can get it on when the time is right :winkwink:
> 
> Dwirgi - I hope what you felt was implantation, like Purple was saying :thumbup::thumbup:
> Purps - Happy 8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:
> 
> Bellamie - welcome :flower: I hope you can talk some sense into your OH, or get him read some articles about fertility and eating habits etc. I had to talk to my OH for almost 1/2 year (!!!:tease:) before he finally did his SA!! He smokes a bit also (as did I before ttc), but his sample was good anyhow. He does eat healthy and exersices a lot etc. so I haven't really been bitching about smoking. But if there'll be a little one some day, then he needs to stop it too.
> 
> Hi :hi:and :hugs: to everyone else!!!!
> 
> Hi Asry ! sorry forgot to say - if you want AF to come now - do some vigorous exercise (unless your body is used to that) -It works for me or some people say to BD.... that brings it on sometimes... good luck!!! xoxo:hugs:Click to expand...

Asry, I can personally vouch for the BDing bringing it on for me anyway? 
Um, OK, how do I say this....:blush: Oh F it, just go deep &/or "wolf-wolf" style :rofl: (Sorry, wasn't sure how to get that one across w/o being to too crude...) :haha::haha::haha:

I guess this is one of the only times I wish :witch: comes for you!!!! :flower:

Dashka - keep us posted on how you are doing, you poor thing! It's one thing when it only lasts 2-3 days but after that - how exhausting! (I know) Benadryl is safe (Class B) & will help knock you out so you can get some :sleep: (& good for drying up those sinuses). 

Either that or a good stiff shot of brandy.:wine: (since AF arrived anyway) That would probably kill anything & everything lurking in your throat :shrug: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

'wolf-wolf style' - I love it!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Waaaaay back on this thread we had a 'Whatever Wagon' and we all jumped on it when the stress of trying & waiting & freaking out got too much - I think we should dust it off & bring it out again, cause I could sure do with some 'whatev's' - anyone else want a hand up?? :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Whatev!! :thumbup:

Hi girls, and thanks for all your encouragement. We had our post-cycle consult with dr today, and long story short, he was thrilled with our last cycle (first IVF) and thinks it was perfect (right up until the mc, that is). He's encouraging us to try another IVF, and making very little changes to the protocol. He's adding PIO shots (progesterone in oil) in addition to the suppositories... not looking forward to that, but he, DH and I all thought it was best in the interests of making sure we've covered all our bases. Basically today went exactly as I had expected it to go, and that's a good thing. :thumbup: My biggest fear for today was that I'd go in there expecting dr to say he was really pleased with how everything had gone only to have him say that he thinks trying again would be futile... so I'm pleased. Really encouraged by his optimism, in fact.

He wants us to wait one more cycle to start, instead of starting with my next AF (which should arrive the first week of April). Because my body was pregnant up until March 5, he wants to make sure my pituitary is completely rested before I start stimming again, so our next IVF will be around the end of April/early May.

Even with dr's optimism and encouraging feedback, and even though I'm encouraged by how the last cycle went, the thought of another IVF is overwhelming....


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - Wolf Wolf! :rofl: And to telling Man she likes self mutilation :rofl: You are killing me woman! Thanks.

HA - I am so glad it went well!! :) It sounds like you and I might be going around the same time. If I don't do an IUI this month..which it sounds like I won't, we will be doing it the end of April. I am going to enjoy not having to think about it for a while and just live life!

Dasha - Thanks. Yeah, the yoga training is a great distraction and I love my school and teachers even though they challenge me etc. ;) Sorry about not feeling well. I am right behind you CD1. Get some good :sleep: tonight. :hugs:

Arsy - :hugs: I hope everything works for you so you don't have to wait again! Shit holidays and vacations really take a hit to our TTC stuff. :gun: to Holidays and Vacations unless they are OURS!! ;)

LadyH - Have you had a scan? Good Luck!! FX'd!

Butterfly - What are cross hairs? I know...:dohh: but, I am just a bit clueless sometimes. I hope you are moving forward soon. :hugs:

Twinkle - I like the WW! I felt like that today. The joys of surrendering to things out of our control which basically suck! 

AFM - CD1 (officially). I doubt I will be doing an IUI this month so most likely onto the end of April for me unless some miracle happens in the next few days. I am not counting on it. Not to mention, I o on the weekend and so, it's tough to get a doctor willing to do it. I guess I will enjoy it, drink some :wine: and enjoy the blessing of not having the ttc to worry about while the in-laws are here. 

xoxo Ann


----------



## froliky2011

P.S. Hi to everyone else!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz - Wolf Wolf! :rofl: And to telling Man she likes self mutilation :rofl: You are killing me woman! Thanks.
> 
> HA - I am so glad it went well!! :) It sounds like you and I might be going around the same time. If I don't do an IUI this month..which it sounds like I won't, we will be doing it the end of April. I am going to enjoy not having to think about it for a while and just live life!
> 
> Dasha - Thanks. Yeah, the yoga training is a great distraction and I love my school and teachers even though they challenge me etc. ;) Sorry about not feeling well. I am right behind you CD1. Get some good :sleep: tonight. :hugs:
> 
> Arsy - :hugs: I hope everything works for you so you don't have to wait again! Shit holidays and vacations really take a hit to our TTC stuff. :gun: to Holidays and Vacations unless they are OURS!! ;)
> 
> LadyH - Have you had a scan? Good Luck!! FX'd!
> 
> Butterfly - What are cross hairs? I know...:dohh: but, I am just a bit clueless sometimes. I hope you are moving forward soon. :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle - I like the WW! I felt like that today. The joys of surrendering to things out of our control which basically suck!
> 
> AFM - CD1 (officially). I doubt I will be doing an IUI this month so most likely onto the end of April for me unless some miracle happens in the next few days. I am not counting on it. Not to mention, I o on the weekend and so, it's tough to get a doctor willing to do it. I guess I will enjoy it, drink some :wine: and enjoy the blessing of not having the ttc to worry about while the in-laws are here.
> 
> xoxo Ann

Oh Frolicky, you have the best positive attitude. :thumbup: I'm sorry your Dr is going to be away, but if there has to be a month to take off, perhaps this would be it - the month with all of the ILs coming into town - how many? You're going to need a little (or a lot) of :wine::beer::drunk: and perhaps by the end a little :ignore: or even :gun:! Perhaps an IUI wouldn't be the best during such a stressful period :hugs:

Glad I could make you laugh too :tease::winkwink: My good deed is done for the day!


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> 'wolf-wolf style' - I love it!!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Waaaaay back on this thread we had a 'Whatever Wagon' and we all jumped on it when the stress of trying & waiting & freaking out got too much - I think we should dust it off & bring it out again, cause I could sure do with some 'whatev's' - anyone else want a hand up?? :hugs:

Twinks.....* WHATEV!* :haha::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - Regarding the in-laws...yeah you could be right.. :wine: :beer: :drunk: :wacko:

Thanks. Have a great night!


----------



## Asryellah

:holly: oh my LilS with your wolf wolf :haha::haha: Yeah that could be one, but totally NOT feeling like I got energy for that :sick:..(not that he makes me feel sick ;)) I will be hitting the gym today so hopefully crosstrainer will be doing its job with :witch: :haha:
*
oh whatever*

You all have a great day :happydance:


----------



## bellamie

Thank you to all of you for welcoming me and for your kind words. I am 
trying to remain positive but it is so difficult when each month the unwanted AF rears its ugly head.


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies,
Hope you are all well today. the sun here is shining and it's quite warm !! very unseasonal for the uk :winkwink:
just wanted to bring big loves and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for everyone xxxx

How are you all??

Twinks - the whatev's rule!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Updated list, with Frolicky and HA's treatment. 

Asryellah: 35, OH 29, ttc 09/2010, unexplained. IUI.

Butterfly: 44, TTC with ex BF.

Carole: natural BFP after two failed IVF. Zara due: ?

Dashka: natural TTC after failed Clomid and IUI.

Dr. Squid: IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Dwrgi: ICSI 2, OTD March 30th.

FM: ?

Frolicky: IUI April

HA: TTC 3 years, IVF after 4 mcs. IVF 2 April/May

iPenn44: 37, DH 37, TTC 1.5 years, DH sperm issues, using IUI with donor sperm. OTD?

Lady H: natural TTC.

LilSluz: natural TTC after 2 MC's and Clomid.

Madeline: ?

Manuiti: IVF Mar/April. Last day of BCP 19/03. Waiting for AF, to start stimming.

MissyT: natural TTC after failed IVF

Never: expecting Oopsie on ???

PennyB: 38, DH 46, natural TTC, had 2 MC and 1 MMC

Purple: BFP! 8 weeks PG.

Twinkle: seeing FS, waiting for test results, losing weight for ICSI.


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinkle-I'm right with you on the 'Whatever' wagon! It makes me think of Chris. Do you ever hear from her? I wonder how she is getting on. I just hope she's okay. How are you hun? Dratted bag face witch all gone?? Onto new cycle hun-expect a miracle!!! xxxx :flower:

Purple-it was lovely here yesterday but a bit cloudy today. Nice to see a bit of sunshine in this country!! Hope you're okay hun, Axxxx :flower:

Bellamie-picking yourself up is extremely hard. We have all been through it, and it doesn't get any easier. There are people on here, myself included, who are years into TTC, and I'm sure that not one of us thought it would take this long. You have to dig deep and find the strength and know that if you want a baby so much, which we all do, we have to keep on battling. Each day is bringing us closer. Did you say how old you were, and whether you'd been for tests? Don't give up hun, :thumbup: 

Man-any sign of hag bag fag face???? Hope she doesn't play silly tricks on you, as she is wont to do! Bring on the injections! Have you practised with an orange, just to get the hang of it (empty syringe though!!! Meds too expensive to waste!!)? Am positive you will be fine! You need to find a fleshy fist of belly, and you're away (luckily, I had no probs in that department!). xxx 

Asry-I'm impressed with you hitting the gym. Do you go a lot? Hope it brings the AF on! xxxx

Frolicky-I always think that things happen for a reason. So, the doctor being away is a chance to get your head around the next cycle, and get over the last. Also, like everybody says, you may very well need a :wine: or three, if you have the ILs staying! Hang on in there hun, it'll be worth the wait! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lil-your story of your DH is such a familiar tale. They really suck at times, Americanism that hits the spot!! :haha: There is always a trade off isn't there? Fabulous weather but danger of hurricanes! Hope you're okay hun! xxx

Butterfly-are you still oggling JB?!!!! Let go of the remote, let it go!!!! Hope you're okay? When's your test date?? Huge shedloads of good luck to you, Axxxx :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

HA-I can't tell you how happy reading your post made me, as the meeting with the doc clearly cheered you up! We all need to feel that there is hope, and he gave you back your hope! Yay to kind RE! What we forget after a first failed IVF is that, statistically, the odds on the first one succeeding is slim (although not impossible, Manuiti, if you're reading), as it is a chance for the docs to see how our bodies react to the different meds (look at me and that reaction to the ovitrel!). Some get lucky with their first cycle and clearly their bodies responded well to the meds. So, cycle 2 can be tweaked and yours clearly will be. I also think it is a good idea to take a month off, as you DO need to have a chance to mentally strengthen yourself, after a disappointment, so that you are better able to deal with the next. We forget how emotionally, and physically, draining it is, and you HAVE to rest up afterwards. I am so pleased for you, and know you will have your own bb! Lots of love and hugs, Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole-when is Zara due? I bet you can't wait! When do you finish work? I bet you can't wait for that either!! Big :hugs: to you, Axxxx

To anybody I've missed, hello! Hope you're all okay?? 

*Whatever!​*


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Dwrgi,

Love the updated pic of your gorgeous doggie, believe it or not some people have Huskies out here which I think is so cruel in this climate. I know they have AC for them in their kennel but they can's exercise them for most of the year as it is soooo hot.

Zara is due 14th May although they are now sort of revising that and saying they reckon she will arrive around the 2nd as she is measuring so big hahaha. As for work I am working till I go into labour as mat leave is shocking here, I only get 45 calendar days so need to save it for when she is here.

I have everything organised for her at home but people on the grads thread have told me to get a move on with packing my hospital bag as I haven't even started yet. Guess that can be a job for the weekend when I have a little more time.

How are you holding up on the TWW? Not long to go now and I am wishing it to go quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I saw two pairs of huskies in the last few days dwrgi and thought of you - a pair in the back of a car in front of me at a roundabout and a pair walking on the path at the front of my house :thumbup:

So, AF has just arrived, 21 days after the m/c with no ovulation in between so hopefully I can get back on track now. Am supposed to be going out for dinner tonight so I hope she is kind to me and doesn't kick my arse like she usually does. Cramps have started so will dose up on the painkillers :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly67 said:


> I saw two pairs of huskies in the last few days dwrgi and thought of you - a pair in the back of a car in front of me at a roundabout and a pair walking on the path at the front of my house :thumbup:
> 
> So, AF has just arrived, 21 days after the m/c with no ovulation in between so hopefully I can get back on track now. Am supposed to be going out for dinner tonight so I hope she is kind to me and doesn't kick my arse like she usually does. Cramps have started so will dose up on the painkillers :thumbup:

Maybe that's the reason why I was also advised to wait until the next normal AF & then try afterwards, too. Not sure if its the B.O. part or just mc in general.:nope: But I think your body just needed to readjust a little, either way. :thumbup:

Although I usually hate the :witch:, I am glad she came for you now & you can start fresh & new this cycle without having to worry if it was too soon or worry about hcg levels, etc. Hope she doesn't hurt too bad for dinner - have a great time :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Dwrgi,
> 
> Love the updated pic of your gorgeous doggie, believe it or not some people have Huskies out here which I think is so cruel in this climate. I know they have AC for them in their kennel but they can's exercise them for most of the year as it is soooo hot.
> 
> Zara is due 14th May although they are now sort of revising that and saying they reckon she will arrive around the 2nd as she is measuring so big hahaha. As for work I am working till I go into labour as mat leave is shocking here, I only get 45 calendar days so need to save it for when she is here.
> 
> I have everything organised for her at home but people on the grads thread have told me to get a move on with packing my hospital bag as I haven't even started yet. Guess that can be a job for the weekend when I have a little more time.
> 
> How are you holding up on the TWW? Not long to go now and I am wishing it to go quickly for you :hugs:

OMG-Zara will be with you even sooner than you thought! That is amazing news! I bet you're relieved about the revised date, though! What did I read recently-that giving birth is like squeezing an orange through your nostril!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: :winkwink::winkwink: As far as your work is concerned, I hope that you can last it out-you'll just have to be as gentle as you can on yourself! I'm so excited for you, writing about due dates and maternity leave!! :hugs:

I can't believe they have huskeys in the Middle East-that has shocked me to the core! What is wrong with people? Ours hate the heat, and, as you know we seldom get anything that warrants a t-shirt let alone a bikini! Also, if they can't be taken out to exercise, what do they do with them, as if they are an extremely active breed? You should work with your breed, as good old Cesar says! Ours are a nightmare if they haven't been run (Al takes them for a 4-5 mile run every morning)-they chew and destroy out of sheer boredom! Gwydion amused himself last night playing with two tennis balls (oi oi). He was taking it in turns to throw them around, then gathering them back and moving them around with his nose. He's now brought his newly washed blanket (which I've just put in his crate) up the stairs to lie with it on my bed! They just don't stop. (Well, she is quite lazy at the mo, and I hope that's because she's got babies in her belly!). Unbelieveable, the ignorance of some people! 

Anyway, rant over. I'm okay-I talk to Twm, Sion and Cati and tell them how much I want them to stay and that I want to meet them. Statistically, if they were not going to divide, that would have happened, most likely, after ET??? IDK-it's hard, when the odds are so unfavourable! But, PMA!!! Al is throwing himself into his work and his Masters to distract himself, but all I can think of is babies, babies, babies! Just really hope they're snuggling in nicely! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for asking. This time next week, I'm sure I will be climbing the walls! 

Take it easy hun, and thanks for your support! 

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> I saw two pairs of huskies in the last few days dwrgi and thought of you - a pair in the back of a car in front of me at a roundabout and a pair walking on the path at the front of my house :thumbup:
> 
> So, AF has just arrived, 21 days after the m/c with no ovulation in between so hopefully I can get back on track now. Am supposed to be going out for dinner tonight so I hope she is kind to me and doesn't kick my arse like she usually does. Cramps have started so will dose up on the painkillers :thumbup:

Please tell me that the pair that walked in front of your house, were PULLING! They are a nightmare to train!! :wacko:

So very sorry that AF arrived-you did wonder about the temps, didn't you? Still a blow though. But, at least it means that you can get back to your normal cycle, and start again? Yes, she deserves to leave you alone this time, so that you can have a nice time tonight! Have a nice few glasses of :wine: and let your hair down :wohoo::wohoo:. You deserve a bit of fun. Will be thinking of you, Axxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I love your new avatar pic!! and you might be expecting puppies?? well Ruby might be I mean :haha: when do find out?? omg I bet husky pups are the cutest!! Im glad you are doing ok, just make sure and take care of yourself in the next days :hugs:

Butterfly - good that AF finally came and you don't feel in "limbo" anymore, now you are on a new cycle and can look forwards to catching that eggy again. have a lovely dinner tonight!! 

Carole - time seems to be flying and Zara will be here in no time!! I hope you are getting time for some rest and relaxation!

HA - as I said in your journal, your doctor sounds fab and I am so glad you have a supportive team who is communicating with you and DH and is so behind you both! I hope you have managed to get some sleep too xxx


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky - if you have to delay things maybe this is a good thing, especially if you have IL staying. you need to be completely relaxed when you have treatment and I don't know about you, but if my ILs were staying...I would be stressed!!!:brat:
Yoga training sounds fab!!

Dashka - hope you are feeling better hun, it sucks feeling poorly! :hugs:

LadyH - :hi: how are you doing?? still calm and collected?? hope so :hugs:

Bellamie - it is hard to keep picking yourself up again and again. I don't really have the answer for you...I wish I did :hugs: some of the ladies here have a really nice positive attitude, that every new cycle is another chance to prepare yourself for that BFP so that you are in the best possible shape! 


big loves to Asry, Twinks, Lils, Ipenn, DrS and Nikki and Never and to our missing in action ladies missy, heavenly - hope you ok and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

afm - not much to report here - plodding along, but I have a half day today :) been to see my parents on the way home from work which was nice and now Im having a little snuggle on the bed with the pups :cloud9:


----------



## Dwrgi

A snuggle sounds good! Hope you're taking every chance to rest up, your body is very busy at the moment! Big :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
hope all of you are well..... I am still so sick....finally got some antibiotics last night at my doctor (I think I've taken them once in 10 yrs - I really hate them)... but alas...must do it... Still have a cough that is keeping me up at night and sinus pressure and woke up this morning with sticky white stuff in my eye!!! argh!!! went to pharmacy to get some antibiotic eye drops - much better now but just so damn tired from the lack of sleep this past week. I'm at home today (was a killer at work yesterday)...so going to bed for a nap now but just wanted to quickly say hello and let you know I'm thinking of you guys!

Frolicky - I think waiting for the next month is a great idea - that way you can stress less while the inlaws are here! perfect! Agree with Purple - you need to be totally relaxed for the treatment. xoxo

Dwrgi - thinking about you and praying for your TSC! Keep talking to those boys/girls!!

Carole - wow that is so close - Zara will be here before you know it! wow only 45 days - that is crazy... We get 1 year off for mat leave in Canada (but your job doesn't pay you only get smaller amount from government)

Lils - hope you are okay!! xoxo you crack me up everyday so thank you!

Butterfly - glad in this case that AF showed up so you can get on with the next cycle ! xo

Purple - hope you enjoy your half day! xo

I know there was something else I was supposed to write - but my brain feels fried.....need to get to :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::wacko: Wish me a cough-free sleep!

LOVE YOU ALL!! Hello to everyone I missed!!
XO


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> Hi ladies,
> hope all of you are well..... I am still so sick....finally got some antibiotics last night at my doctor (I think I've taken them once in 10 yrs - I really hate them)... but alas...must do it... Still have a cough that is keeping me up at night and sinus pressure and woke up this morning with sticky white stuff in my eye!!! argh!!! went to pharmacy to get some antibiotic eye drops - much better now but just so damn tired from the lack of sleep this past week. I'm at home today (was a killer at work yesterday)...so going to bed for a nap now but just wanted to quickly say hello and let you know I'm thinking of you guys!
> 
> Frolicky - I think waiting for the next month is a great idea - that way you can stress less while the inlaws are here! perfect! Agree with Purple - you need to be totally relaxed for the treatment. xoxo
> 
> Dwrgi - thinking about you and praying for your TSC! Keep talking to those boys/girls!!
> 
> Carole - wow that is so close - Zara will be here before you know it! wow only 45 days - that is crazy... We get 1 year off for mat leave in Canada (but your job doesn't pay you only get smaller amount from government)
> 
> Lils - hope you are okay!! xoxo you crack me up everyday so thank you!
> 
> Butterfly - glad in this case that AF showed up so you can get on with the next cycle ! xo
> 
> Purple - hope you enjoy your half day! xo
> 
> I know there was something else I was supposed to write - but my brain feels fried.....need to get to :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::wacko: Wish me a cough-free sleep!
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL!! Hello to everyone I missed!!
> XO

Oh Dashka, you poor thing. I'm very glad that you have seen the docs and he has given you the dogs bollo& to help get rid of your virus. It sounds really nasty. Hope you're sleeping peacefully now, and getting rid of those horrible germs, take care hun, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Get well soon Dashka, 
big loves xxx

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/getwell.gif​


----------



## froliky2011

Well, I know you all said that waiting while in-laws are here is probably for the best, but we found a doctor today. It was just too difficult for me to sit and let a month go by when everything is in working order etc. I feel like last month was a bit of a waste because I was like Butterfly and had a very short cycle and it was all messed up from the mc. Now, it's all back on track again and I just don't want to just watch it go by (if you know what I mean). I will know more tomorrow when the doctor calls but I have a feeling we are moving forward with IUI#4 end of March (In-Laws or not). My DH decided to say something so that takes the pressure off. No hiding anymore. Whew!

Bella - It is challenging and picking yourself up after every "Blow" takes skill. :hugs: 

Dashka - I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs: 

Dwrgi - How are you holding up? :dust: 

Purple - Glad to hear all is well with the sticky bean!! :happydance: 

Butterfly - Glad AF finally showed. You are right behind me and we'll be going through the TWW together if all goes well. :hugs: 

Hi to everyone else..I just wanted to quickly get on and read and post a quick update. 

xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Dashka just want to send some :hug: and say hope you feel better soon :flower:

Froliky, glad you found a doc and your DH has said something so you wont have to play secret squirrell. Let's get our Sticky bfps together! :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Wahhhh, internet's been playing up for a couple of days now and now I'm so behind on this thread. I can't keep up! :nope:

Well, before my connection dies on me again, my quick update is that my meds arrived today. And the little needle is bigger than I remember it... :dohh:

Sorry this is a bit of a selfish, me me me post! :flower:

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dashka - get well soon!

Manuiti - eek to the needle.

Dwrgi - sending you & your 3 big snuggly vibes! 

Hello to everyone who has the witch staying with them at the moment - she's p**ing me off - coming & going over the weekend - she's finally kicked in properly today - CD4 - bringing with her the worst cramps I've had since we started TTC - damn her!!

Hi everyone else - bellamie - I sympathise - the feeling when AF arrives is rubbish xx


----------



## Nikki Leigh

FINALLY caught up (I think)! Yikes, I need to visit this thread at least every other day to keep up. So, there's no way that I'm going to write down and follow-up with what's what with everyone for the past two weeks. :wacko: But I see that there are a few nasty BFNs (Booooooo), some downright evil :witch: (Hisssssss) and some waiting to exhales (good luck in the TWW). I also some a few colds (I think Dashka and Purple). I do hope that you get better soon (probably happened like a week ago, so you're OK now, LOL). 

I have been just hammered of late. I try to log on to read a post, my eyes go cross, and I just can't. But I will be here more often. Hugs to all. Oh, and I was one of the early adopters of the Whatever wagon. So...WHATEVER! :)


----------



## purplelou

manuiti - woohoo - meds have arrived - so everything is moving! it's very exciting!! Im sorry the needles look big though :( try not to think about it!

dashka - hope you are feeling better today, take it easy!

Nikki- lovely to see you! have you had your scan and everything now?? have you told everyone?? how are you??

Butterfly - how was dinner? I hope you had a lovely night and AF let you enjoy yourself :)

HA - Big loves to you xxx hopefully things are continuing to get a little bit better each day for you :hugs:

Frolicky - I am delighted you might have found another doctor! and good news that dh will be able to take some of the pressure off with a few well chosen words! onwards with iui!

LadyH - im off to check on your journal in a bit and see if you have resisted the urge to test!! :haha:

Twinkle - I am so sorry that AF is treating you so cruelly! big :hugs: - I hope she is almost finished and gone xx

Dwrgi - how are you feeling now? and has the discomfort you were getting settled now? how much longer do you have to wait? and are you have blood tests done or will you test at home?? Im keeping everything crossed for you xx

and lovely squishy :hugs: to Lils, Asry, missy, Carole and anyone I am missing (sorry) have a fab day everyone xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Frolicky-I am very glad that you have found a doctor, as you were so 'raring to go'! Also good idea for DH to have a word, otherwise it would be so hard on you both, with all the cloak and dagger stuff going on! Good luck with it all! :flower:

Purple-thanks for asking! MY OTD is next Friday, March 30th, which feels like EONS away!!! I have been given a hpt-haven't even opened the envelope as I don't want to jinx it! Then, if it's positive, they get you in for betas. I SOOOOOOOO hope it will be positive. I am MUCH better now-Saturday, Sunday and Monday morning was awful, but only getting twinges now and the occasional crampy feeling, which is the Cyclogest (progesterone) bum plugs. :haha::haha::haha: I talk to T,S and C and hope they're still in there, going strong..... How are you? Have you held out and not told anybody? I bet you'd LOVE to tell your parents! Hope you had a nice chilled afternoon yesterday, and try to take it easy. :hugs::hugs:

Twinks-thanks for asking after me and the 3 embies! That blooming hag, she is sooo unwelcome, and to bring such pain and discomfort with her too. It's just so unfair. Hope you feel a bit better today! Big :hugs: to you, Axxxxx

Nikkie-lovely to hear how you're getting on. I'm sure that being tired is quite normal; hope you're resting as much as you can! Keep us up to date with what's going on! xxxx

Man-any sign of hag bag? For once, she is welcome! Hope you've got your cupboards and fridge full of beans, and lentils, and nuts, and all sorts of different proteins! Good luck! :hugs:

Butterfly-how do you feel today? Is AF quite heavy-I've read that they can be, after an mc? I hope you're okay. Big :hugs:

Dashka-feeling any better now? I hope that the drugs are taking effect and you feel a bit more healthy. Sounds like you just needed to 'crash'. Big :hugs: xx

Lil-what are you up to? Hope you're okay? xxx

Dr S-still enjoying Belize? Hope AF stays away.

Asry-did going to the gym help bring She Who Shall Not Be Named along? I hope so, so you can move on to cycle 2. Big hugs :hugs::hugs:! xxx

HA-how are you? You've had time to absorb the docs words-he sounded so encouraging. I guess it's just a horse that needs to be got back on, IYKWIM!! Thinking of you, Ax :hugs::hugs:

Hi Lady H-we miss your posts, but you got to do what you got to do! xx

Madeline-:thumbup:

Hi Missy! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

And hello to anybody I've missed! 

Off to meet my parents now for lunch in Swansea (they live in Pembs, so half way point). Just need a bit of fresh air and a change of scenery. 

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

And to us all:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Cos we deserve it!


----------



## purplelou

Have a lovely lunch! xx


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, how are you all! Purely selfish post, I'm afraid, but thoughts welcome if there is anybody out there! Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Clinic just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4. As I have said that I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday. If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy). Am I doing the right thing?? Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.
> 
> Can I have your thoughts please?
> 
> Of course, with this unpredictable game, we might end up with zed, zero, nada, nil, zilch.
> 
> Got to be out this door in half an hour! Yikes.
> 
> Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> First off, WOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It's SO awesome to actually have choices!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Now, I'm going to play devil's advocate a little....
> 
> In utero, an embryo doesn't actually reach the uterus and begin implantation until 6-8 days after fertilization, which means that by going to blast and transferring the embryos into the uterus on day 5, blast transfer actually more closely mimics the natural process. But as it's a newer procedure, not all labs are skilled at culturing to blast. Not all labs are created equal, just as not all drs are created equal. If the lab you're using hasn't gotten the 5-day culture down pat, then you're better off doing a day-3 transfer.
> 
> The other thing about blast transfer is that, whether in the natural process or in the lab, _every single embryo_ that results in pregnancy _must _progress through the blastocyst stage anyway... the reason fewer embryos survive to day 5 in the lab has a lot to do with the fact that even in the youngest, healthiest couple, roughly 50% of human embryos have the wrong number of chromosomes and will never make it to blast stage and would never result in pregnancy, no matter whether they grew in vivo or in vitro. The thinking is that only the strongest, healthiest, heartiest embryos survive to day 5 in vitro, so they have a much better chance of resulting in pregnancy than a good-looking day-3 embryo.
> 
> All that said...
> 
> You have to do what is right for YOU, and I think your clinic's advice is spot-on. :thumbup:
> 
> My reasons for doing a blast transfer are that it has a significantly higher pregnancy rate than a day-3 transfer with a lower rate of multiples. Since you are ok with the possibility of twins, go ahead and put all three back today. DH and I would like to avoid multiples if we can (obviously if we get twins we'd make it work, we just know everything would be easier with one! :haha:), so for us, even at day 3 we would only put back two. This is why the decision of how many to transfer literally made me break out in hives. :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Hey HA-I know you meant well when you wrote this, but I don't suppose it was what I wanted to hear after I'd had my 3 DT! Was a bit upset by it, tbh, and wanted to be a bit more positive as the decision was done and I was happy with the decision. This is hard enough as it is, as you'll know! But just needed to get that off my chest, no hard feelings! :flower::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Dwrgi - I'm glad you are not as uncomfy as you were the last 3 days! I am soooooo hoping TSC are getting all snuggly in there! Btw,I have to ask - what is IYKWIM? I'm thinking its an acronym, but given those funny Welsh words - ??? :haha: (I'm poking a little fun, but I love your Welsh words, so bring it on, sister!)

OK, so I have to take the time post this bc i keep hearing about you talking to TSC & it keeps reminding me of something so I have to take the time to share this. Its really interesting & thought-provoking, but you may know about it already &/or don't believe. Anyway, its these "water experiments" that were done by Dr. Masaro Emoto that hypothesize the effects of thoughts/emotions on water & the results of those wide-ranging thoughts/emotions. And of course, our body is made up of 70%+ of water, so it has major implications for us (& the earth 70%+ water) "if true". And you hear about people talking nicely to plants & swear by it, etc. I will mention that many in the scientific community naturally have doubts & attempt to debunk, but then they also run into problems even in triple-blind studies, so ??? 

We can all make up our own minds about its validity & our own beliefs, but at the very least, I thought that perhaps this would be thought-provoking & inspirational to us all on our TTC journeys... Here's the more entertaining version from a movie I recently saw on Netflix (its a beautiful little clip): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_dmYT83ZKY

(I just realized the whole clip shows on the post but I don't know how to just post the link - sorry)

Wikipedia version just so you have both sides: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masaru_Emoto

I hope everyone is having a wonderful hump day! Will post more later on :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies! I've been on a little break for a while but I just wanted to say that I missed all of you.

Lilsluz, that is a very interesting post about Masaru Emoto. I do think the body and mind are a very interesting and misterious. Thanks for sharing.

Anyway, I just wanted to say that we all, in our own ways, take what approach we think is right for ourselves and our journy to find fertility. No one's approach is right or wrong but what we feel deep down is best for us. Unfortunately, the one thing we all have in common is/was infertility. It is so important that we encourage each other and support each other and respect each other's choices. A negative comment here or there, in our very fragile emotional states send us in a tailspin. Sometimes for several days. This can happen anywhere; at home, work, friends, family and even this site. I know some of you may not agree with my natural approach but its what I feel is right for me and I stand by that. We are all very complex individuals and there are reasons we make our choices. The beauty of being an individual is that we can make a choice. I don't mean to go off on a tangent but all I want to say is that this is a support site and I support each and every one of your choices as long as you know that it is right in your heart.


----------



## LilSluz

I've posted in your journal already, but just wanted to say WELCOME BACK MISSYT!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad you found a great source of inspiration on your break :cloud9:

I agree - we all have our own methods & beliefs & I, for one, actually love that about this group. :hugs: We all get this "well-rounded" approach/view of TTC. It is great to share our methods with others & to hear others' methods so we can all make up our own minds according to what we truly feel in our hearts is going to work for us. Some people can't imagine, or aren't ready for, taking meds &/or doing ART. Others can't imagine drinking spinach shakes & doing acupuncture. Some people take a more spiritual approach, while others take a more scientific approach, & some take a little of both. 

I believe that there is no right or wrong, too - only interesting information that we can each take back with us, or choose to ignore, according to our beliefs. We are all on a journey & we are all in different places (literally & figuratively) & each journey is as important & precious as the next. And I really do appreciate every suggestion, comment & tidbit of info. I get on this site. :thumbup: :flower:

My one wish for all of us would be that wherever our journeys do take us, may they end in peace, happiness, success & love (& may they end sometime soon in a BFP, please?). 

Big Loves to all of us on our journeys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

aww Missy - welcome back, I have missed you. I already posted in your journal too but I am glad you are back. I hope everything is ok and your little family (including little Bandit) are all well?

gosh I really hope I didnt say anything to upset you, I do sometimes go around life with feet in mouth, if so, I am terribly sorry....and that goes for anyone I may have offended .

Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Hey HA-I know you meant well when you wrote this, but I don't suppose it was what I wanted to hear after I'd had my 3 DT! Was a bit upset by it, tbh, and wanted to be a bit more positive as the decision was done and I was happy with the decision. This is hard enough as it is, as you'll know! But just needed to get that off my chest, no hard feelings! :flower::flower:

I am so very sorry I upset you. :sad1: I think when I wrote that I didn't realize you'd already had the transfer. I absolutely think you made the right decision for you in doing the 3DT, and I hope you'll forgive my insensitivity. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I think we need a https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif

It's not surprising with so many of us here and so many hormones - natural & synthetic raging through us - that we occasionally tread on each other's toes. 

What I like about here is that it's always unintentional (unlike in some other places I visit) and I think we've always got each other's best interests at heart. 

So, keep being the lovely ladies you are & know that we're here for each other :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Hey Dwrgi - I'm glad you are not as uncomfy as you were the last 3 days! I am soooooo hoping TSC are getting all snuggly in there! Btw,I have to ask - what is IYKWIM? I'm thinking its an acronym, but given those funny Welsh words - ??? :haha: (I'm poking a little fun, but I love your Welsh words, so bring it on, sister!)
> 
> OK, so I have to take the time post this bc i keep hearing about you talking to TSC & it keeps reminding me of something so I have to take the time to share this. Its really interesting & thought-provoking, but you may know about it already &/or don't believe. Anyway, its these "water experiments" that were done by Dr. Masaro Emoto that hypothesize the effects of thoughts/emotions on water & the results of those wide-ranging thoughts/emotions. And of course, our body is made up of 70%+ of water, so it has major implications for us (& the earth 70%+ water) "if true". And you hear about people talking nicely to plants & swear by it, etc. I will mention that many in the scientific community naturally have doubts & attempt to debunk, but then they also run into problems even in triple-blind studies, so ???
> 
> We can all make up our own minds about its validity & our own beliefs, but at the very least, I thought that perhaps this would be thought-provoking & inspirational to us all on our TTC journeys... Here's the more entertaining version from a movie I recently saw on Netflix (its a beautiful little clip): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_dmYT83ZKY
> 
> (I just realized the whole clip shows on the post but I don't know how to just post the link - sorry)
> 
> Wikipedia version just so you have both sides: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masaru_Emoto
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful hump day! Will post more later on :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gosh, that is an amazing idea, and, although Emoto is heavily criticised, it just allows us something else to think about with regard to our subconscious in this whole business! 

I know that I have read in several TTC books that it is essential to visualise our eggs being fertilized, then becoming embryos, and then developing to becoming morulas, etc. I also know that Zita West advocates stroking your tummy and imagining your baby in there, and making them feel welcome, but also establishing a connection. I do feel a bit bizarre talking to T,S & C but I want to do everything that I can to make them stick (I don't want to think that I couldn't talk to 'them' and so jeopardised any part of it). I know it sounds wacky but we have got to get our minds around this and to BELIEVE that it will happen. Yes, I know the science will say that we need 23 pairs of chromosomes, etc. but why not have a bit of spiritual faith too? That's what babydust is all about, and I like babydusting!!!! 

The thing is, at this stage, it's all a bit of an anti-climax. Doing everything you can to grow good follicles (and lots of them)-check! Getting through egg collection and actually getting some eggs!!! Check!! Eggs fertilizing overnight (a dreadful time of anxiety). Check. Emryos developing and dividing in the lab. Check. Getting enough embryos to actually have a choice at day 3 of what to do. Check. Embryo transfer. Check. Now, it's as if it never happened. I have twinges and strange sensations, but I'm also taking oestrogen pills and progesterone pessaries (butt plugs). Are the twinges down to T, S & C or the additional hormones? Who knows. By talking to them I feel as if they are still there, and reminds me of what we went through to get to this stage. It's accepting the idea, which is so bizarre. 

Anyway, I have rambled far and wide, but I really believe that we have science and then we have Mother Nature. We need to get Mother Nature on side, and to do that we have to believe! That's how I see it! 

Thanks Lil-thoughtful of you to post the link. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hey HA-I know you meant well when you wrote this, but I don't suppose it was what I wanted to hear after I'd had my 3 DT! Was a bit upset by it, tbh, and wanted to be a bit more positive as the decision was done and I was happy with the decision. This is hard enough as it is, as you'll know! But just needed to get that off my chest, no hard feelings! :flower::flower:
> 
> I am so very sorry I upset you. :sad1: I think when I wrote that I didn't realize you'd already had the transfer. I absolutely think you made the right decision for you in doing the 3DT, and I hope you'll forgive my insensitivity. :hugs:Click to expand...

No worries, Happy, honestly, it's fine! Hope you're okay? 
:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

ITA with Twinkle...lest we forget...this stuff is emotionally DRAINING and can really throw you off your game. 

Purple...yes, I did have my scan last week (NT) and it was negative, which is a good thing, thank God! But we announced to close friends and family at my "surprise" birthday party the Saturday before my scan. It was totally impromptu, since I didn't know I was having a party and didn't know who was invited. So I sort of stumbled the words out, LOL. My mom said she'd suspected all along, after she saw the size of my boobs (I won't go into what she actually said). :winkwink: Everyone was shocked (especially my MIL for some inexplicable reason, as she thought we'd given up (I was all, but I'm guessing she figured we were still having :sex: right, and this is usually a possibility)) and very happy for us. I told my dad yesterday (as he lives on the other side of the country, and I forgot to call last week). :blush:


ETA: I'm not ashamed to admit that I read a book called "Supernatural Childbirth" in November or early December and she also had us visualizing the same process about everything being God-centered and healthy--our ovaries, our uterus, etc. I felt sort of silly, but I did it anyway. :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nikki-brilliant result on the scan, and so glad that you've announced it to the world! I bet your family and friends are over the moon for you!! Glad to see you on here! :flower::flower::flower:

Lil-IYKWIM, Happy introduced me to this, it means: If You Know What I Mean! I had to work it out for myself, but saves A LOT of typing! xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, I am still lurking and still not testing. I have a stinking cold that is doing my head in but I so rarely have one I am hoping it's because my immune system is low for the right reason.

I love that in this thread we can all share and speak our minds, and everyone is grown up enough to accept different thoughts and opinions. LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!


----------



## purplelou

LadyH - aww hun - get well soon xxx

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/foryou.gif



Twinkle - I am Always up for a squishy hug with you lovely ladies!!

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif​


----------



## missyt

purplelou said:


> aww Missy - welcome back, I have missed you. I already posted in your journal too but I am glad you are back. I hope everything is ok and your little family (including little Bandit) are all well?
> 
> gosh I really hope I didnt say anything to upset you, I do sometimes go around life with feet in mouth, if so, I am terribly sorry....and that goes for anyone I may have offended .
> 
> Big :hugs: xxx

Oh purple! In no way have you offended me! You are always very supportive and positive to everyone!


----------



## LilSluz

OK so speaking of spirituality & positive energy, I go most Weds. nights to reiki. At the end of the session (meditation & reiki), we put the "long distance symbol" into the middle of the circle & basically send out a bunch of that good energy we had conjured up in the room to specific loved ones/friends who are in need, or who we just want to send some love/positive energy. 

I started a BNB fertility list (I keep it folded over & place it under the candle), but one of the "overall rules" is that we should not send reiki to those who do not wish to receive it. SO, if anyone wants to be added to "the list" to receive positive energy each week, then just say the word & I will add you & send you some love & positive energy on Weds nights... It goes for both TTC & pregs btw...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks LilSluz I would like to be added to your list please :flower: :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - just wanted to pop in - sorry can't write too much - still very sick -it's been 8 days since I've slept properly - last night only got 1 hr. sleep! Came home from work early hoping to sleep and could NOT! argh... I am feeling a heaviness in my chest now (not just coughing) so I had to get the 'inhaler' - which I wasn't happy about but the pain is awful. Want to sleep, want the cough to go away.... hopefully soon.

Just wanted to say LOVE YOU ALL and glad that we can speak our minds.
xoxo


----------



## dashka

Hi Missy!!! welcome back my friend.... we miss you.... I hope you are well.... xoxoxo

want to write more but feeling quite ill....

will write soon! xoxo


----------



## Lady H

Likaluz please add me to your list xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Just popping in real quick before reiki (been doing that all day, but I'll post properly in next day or so). LadyH & Butterfly, you've officially been added! :winkwink: 

Butterfly - hope you're hanging in there, darlin'. :hugs:

LadyH - I just realized - you're in the UK, so you must be a night owl (6 hrs ahead I think so 1am?)! I like it! Your chart is looking really good, too!

Dashka - you are already on my list so I'll try to send you some really good energy tonight to knock out that horrible virus-cold-respiratory bug!!!

I do send out a "general" well-being wish for all fertility challenged persons, but I think its more personal & directed to you this way :hugs::hugs::hugs: have a great night ladies!


----------



## ipen44

Hi Ladies,
I have been reading through the last few days like a novel--trying to see what was happening with anyone. I think Dwigi is the cliff hanger!!! I cannot wait to see what happens.

LOL at walking around with 2 feet in your mouth :rofl: I don't think there is a specific icon for someone trying to walk with both feet in their mouth, but there should be!

Wow AF is an epidemic this cycle. She took out so many simultaneously.

Dash--Hope you feel better soon. Sounds terrible.

I guess AF is due for me around the 26th, but as I have done nothing to promote pregnancy (other than actually enjoying :sex: again)--I fully expect her on time. Off to travel again tomorrow. I am going to either have to get a new computer or become more comfortable surfing the net with my Kindle Fire. I am missing keeping up with you all daily.


----------



## Asryellah

Lady H - your chart is looking good :thumbup: have to admire you for not testing yet..but I guess I'm somewhat a addict to peeing on every stick I find in my bathroom... :loo: But good luck, hopefully you'll get a suprise of your life within few days :cloud9:

Dashka - sorry to hear you are still sick, I really hope you get well soon and atleast get a good night sleep :sleep: Sleeping cures lots of things itself, hope you have gotten some meds from your doc? :hugs:

Dwirgi - how are you:hugs:? Hows our little Sherwood forest boys doing? :winkwink:
You asked abou my excersising, I do it like 3-4 times a week, and cut down a bit on tww. Exept for this cycle, "you know who" is still not here!!! :trouble:
This has totally been a wonky cycle, I'm on cd40 now :wacko: my cycles are normally 27/29!! Well I did O on cd22..but I guess that progesterone is still in my system though I took last one on saturday, my temps are still way up. I called to my gyn yesterday and I can pick up my injections from farmacy today, and then need to call and book cd5 U/S when af arrives.

Froliky- yay, I'm glad you found someone to do your IUI :thumbup: then you wont feel like one month was "wasted" good luck with it :hugs: when are you going for ultrasound?

LilS - thanks for the clip, it was interesting :thumbup: and I would also love to be in your Reiki list, please and thank you :hugs: that's so great of you for thinking about US whilst doing that :kiss: you got a big heart :flower:

Missy - so happy that you are back!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

DrS- have you gotten back from your holiday yet? How was it?

Hopefully all of you ladies will have a great thursday :hugs: weekend is almost here!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> OK so speaking of spirituality & positive energy, I go most Weds. nights to reiki. At the end of the session (meditation & reiki), we put the "long distance symbol" into the middle of the circle & basically send out a bunch of that good energy we had conjured up in the room to specific loved ones/friends who are in need, or who we just want to send some love/positive energy.
> 
> I started a BNB fertility list (I keep it folded over & place it under the candle), but one of the "overall rules" is that we should not send reiki to those who do not wish to receive it. SO, if anyone wants to be added to "the list" to receive positive energy each week, then just say the word & I will add you & send you some love & positive energy on Weds nights... It goes for both TTC & pregs btw...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Me please!!!!! I'd love to do reiki-sounds amazing! xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, you poor thing! Did you say that you're still in work???? OMG, I am going to have a word with you now:winkwink:! You need to give in to it all, and rest, not worry about getting to work....!!! It sounds as if you have a really nasty chest infection, sounds really dreadful. I am sending you huge hugs. Is it worth getting some meds from the pharmacy (we say chemists), that have soporific properties? Might help you sleep? My poor gran once misread the instructions on a bottle of benylin, and took two TABLESPOONS of meds, instead of two TEASPOONS. She slept for two whole days and woke up, cold all gone. A result!!! Hope you feel better soon, though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry-OMG, I'd be going cuckoo! A 40-day cycle-Mama Mia!!! Well, it's them damned drugs, plays all sorts of havoc with us. Let's hope evil hag bag arrives soon, and stops tormenting you! Well impressed with the gym bunny that is you! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Girls, I am feeling very 'horny' indeed, and am just desperate for a bit of :sex:, I don't mind telling you. But, clinic's instructions, strictly no orgasms for me till OTD, or 6 week scan! I can't tell you the dreams I've been having!! Last night I dreamt that my OH took me to a farm where Neil Hanlon (of 'The Divine Comedy'-don't ask!!!) lived and left me there, and it transpired he only wanted to use me as an accessory for he and his partner's sex life :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:!!!! And Ruby was the bribe, as if I left, I'd never see The Rubes again!!! Well, I woke up feeling VERY hot and bothered and asked my sweetheart (!) if he wanted a BJ, as I pride myself on those. Unfortunately, he isn't as keen, and turned to me and said, 'Errr, I'm okay at the moment, thanks!' OMG!!!!!!!! Talk about a thanks for nothing!!!! 

Anyway, one week down one week to go..... Hope T, S and C are getting snuggled in tight!!! :baby::baby::baby:

Love to you all, hope you have a great day! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh dwrgi - I am laughing my head off at your dream!! and then cheeky sod your dh, what man would turn that down???? :haha: :haha: :haha:
what would an orgasm do exactly?? could it push those little 'uns out?? :shock:


dashka - you sound terrible bless you, no more work for you,, plenty of rest and fluids and have you seen the doctor?? maybe you need to think about it now hun xx

asry - gosh - 40 day cycle - is that the first time you used progesterone?? blimey!!

lils - you are such a sweetie, I would love to be included in Reiki - positive energy never hurt anyone! :hugs:

missy - I started reading you journal last pm, but had to go and walk the dogs, so will finish today but I did want to say - that recipe looks scrummy!!

Drs - are you back form holidays yet?? did you have a nice time??

HA - big :hugs: I got my wedding pics out last pm after reading your comments :haha:
how are you doing lovely??

ladyH - your chart still looks good and you should have an award for not testing!!:thumbup: well done you! I am so hopeful for you xx

Nikki - Im so happy that everything on your scan was ok :hugs: that's wonderful news and great to be able to tell everyone!

big loves to all you other wonderful ladies- Ipen, frolicky, butterfly, never, northstar (hope you're ok!) madelaine, carole and anyone Im nissing (sorry) - I hope you are well today?


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Oh dwrgi - I am laughing my head off at your dream!! and then cheeky sod your dh, what man would turn that down???? :haha: :haha: :haha:
> what would an orgasm do exactly?? could it push those little 'uns out?? :shock:

The muscular contractions caused by the orgasm, can expel an embryo from the uterus/womb (whatgacallit?)! Strictly none for me for now. It's hell! And Neil Hanlon??? https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSzlFD18riwnpiEZ3Pzdks3Pgn7-svQ_qWCV_H9r8-VxVmlC1GfOA (And that was a flattering picture!). :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## purplelou

lmfao!! I remember the divine comedy - and bless you, theres no accounting for fantasy is there!? :haha: :rofl:

maybe for now - cold shower?? :shower:


----------



## froliky2011

Thank goodness this thread is a bit slower than the other one I post on. Holy smokes..like 10 pages in a less than 2 days! Whoah!!

LadyH - Good Luck!!! I hope you are staying calm in the storm. :baby:~~~~ to you!

Dashka - Take is easy lil lady! I hope your daughter is not getting it or anyone else in the family! :hugs:

Arsy - Oh, honey!! That just sucks!!!! :hugs: I will send :witch: vibes~~ I wish it was :baby: vibes though. The doctor is calling this morning to talk to me. Hopefully us will be mid next week. :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could make you some hot tea and/or a drink and we could chill by the ocean. :)

LilS - Thanks for the enlightening video. You can add me to your list. Any good vibes and thoughts are welcomed by muah!! xoxo Have a great day!! It's gorgeous here!!! 

Missy - Hi! I hope you are well. What is your plan now? 

DrS - Are you still checked out of reality? Good for you if so! Enjoy!

Dwrgi - Holy Smokes!!! :rofl: I can not believe that!!! Isn't it funny how strong the sex drive is? It's crazy! I never really had much of a sex drive until my mid-late 30s and I love it! Your DH missed out! Crazy man! 

Nikki - So glad your us went great and now the cat is out of the bag!! :happydance:

Butterfly - When do you do your next IUI? Approximately.

Hi to Ipen, Carol, Never, Northstar, Manuiti & Madeline and anyone else I missed!! 

xoxo Doctor is calling this morning to discuss the plan. I have a very busy weekend. Lots of guests and plans. I hope you all have a great day & weekend!! Think only baby thoughts and believe!!! So damn cheesy, I know, but better than the alternative and what the hell...it makes me feel better. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Girls, I am feeling very 'horny' indeed, and am just desperate for a bit of :sex:, I don't mind telling you. But, clinic's instructions, strictly no orgasms for me till OTD, or 6 week scan! I can't tell you the dreams I've been having!! Last night I dreamt that my OH took me to a farm where Neil Hanlon (of 'The Divine Comedy'-don't ask!!!) lived and left me there, and it transpired he only wanted to use me as an accessory for he and his partner's sex life :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:!!!! And Ruby was the bribe, as if I left, I'd never see The Rubes again!!! Well, I woke up feeling VERY hot and bothered and asked my sweetheart (!) if he wanted a BJ, as I pride myself on those. Unfortunately, he isn't as keen, and turned to me and said, 'Errr, I'm okay at the moment, thanks!' OMG!!!!!!!! Talk about a thanks for nothing!!!!
> 
> Anyway, one week down one week to go..... Hope T, S and C are getting snuggled in tight!!! :baby::baby::baby:

First of all, clearly I married the wrong man - I hate giving them (I have tmj so it's really a problem for me) and DH can recall in exquisite detail the handful of times I have, he loves them so much! :rofl: :rofl: 

But secondly, I was the same way in my IVF tww!!!!! I even had my first-ever sleep-gasm - it was startling!! I think it's from the estrogen supplementation... either that, or it was just the fact that we weren't allowed to do anything about it that made me want it so much - the whole forbidden fruit thing.... But yowza! So sorry A wasn't interested! Way back when, DH's method of calming himself down when I wasn't interested was to visualize Margaret Thatcher in a teddy... maybe you need something similar! :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thing is, my college BF (first love, worked through the kama sutra together, etc. etc. ) used to call me, and I blush, :blush::blush::blush: The BJ Queen as I perfected it so well! I even used to give my friend lessons using a wine bottle as our prop before we used to go out on a Sat night, and we'd had too much to drink, so proud and confident was I of my skills! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Al just DOES NOT like them-he has 'having his penis bitten off by teeth' anxiety, which I can understand, as the penis is a man's most vulnerable part, but it does upset me that he cannot appreciate my very unique and special skills! 

Happy-I am now going to visualise Denis Thatcher in a Tarzan thong to get my mind off SEX! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: But Kerrist, I'd rather have sex!!!!! And lots of it!!! 

I defo think it's the oestrogen! Glad you know what I'm talking about! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

froliky2011 said:


> Arsy - Oh, honey!! That just sucks!!!! :hugs: I will send :witch: vibes~~ I wish it was :baby: vibes though. The doctor is calling this morning to talk to me. Hopefully us will be mid next week. :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could make you some hot tea and/or a drink and we could chill by the ocean. :)

Ok, should I book the flight tickets???!!! :haha: 
Oh my, sounds so lovely, wouldn't it be awesome :boat::wine::shipw::drunk:


----------



## missyt

LilSluz, please, please, please put me on your reiki list! That is so awsome! And thank you so much!

Dashka, I've missed you too! And I hope you get better soon. Are you taking any natural remedies? Any teas?

Asry, 

Froliky, I'm still doing the natural approach and getting my body as healthy and balanced as it can be (as well as my mind). I went to a fertility workshop a couple of weeks ago and it was very powerful. For those of you who read Inconceivable by Julia Indichova, that was the workshop I went to.

dwrgi, you are cracking me up with the BJ banter. LOL. DH loves them but sometimes he comes home from work all sweaty and oily and I refuse to give them to him unless he's showered. LOL. 

HA, I have sleep-gasms quite often. I saw on Dr. Oz that means you should have more sex in your life. LOL. I haven't told DH this yet.

AFM, I'm on CD10 and starting to get some good CM. My CM has definately improved since I started this whole foods diet and cut out sugar, caffiene and alcohol (trying to think of some alternatives to alcohol since I love wine so much). Even DH has commented that I'm more "wet" than I was months ago.


----------



## missyt

Asry, I meant to give you a hug but I hit submit too soon, so here you go :hugs:. And one more for jumping the gun :hugs:. And another one for being gone for so long :hugs:.


----------



## froliky2011

Missy - I just ordered "The Fertile Female: How the Power of Longing for a Child Can Save Your Life and Change the World" by Julia Indichova. Thanks. Great website. I really appreciate it.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies .... thanks so much for all your get well wishes... Lils your reiki thing must have worked last night because I actually got 5 hrs of consecutive sleep! That is huge! The cough is much better too.. I have been taking antibiotics since Monday (saw my Doctor), started inhaler yesterday for heaviness in the lungs and last night I also took 1/2 teaspoon of cough syrup with Codeine in it -(prescription one that makes you drowsy) Truth be told I 'borrowed' that cough syrup from my parents as they had the same thing a few weeks ago. Don't know if I'll take it again tonight as I still feel a little 'whoosy' from it but I AM at work today.... I know crazy ... but I took 2 days last week and 1.5 days this week and it's a busy time. It's also hard being sick at home with AD there during the day. Feeling a lot better today though (and also still doing my natural stuff). It was hard for me to take all the meds but I am very glad I did as it was a scary feeling to have the feeling of someone sitting on your chest when you breathe. Someone in my department at work recently had pneumonia so was scary. I think it's also cause I waited til AF came to start meds (just in case you know) and that's why it got worse. Okay enough about me!

Dwrgi and the rest of the gals - you kill me with your BJ jokes!

Lils - thank you for 'keeping' me on your reiki list!!! I haven't had a chance to watch that video -but am looking forward to it! xoxo 

Missy - so glad you're back... Glad you got to go to Julia Indichova's workshop - I wish she came to Canada!

Frolicky - thanks for telling me about that book - I read 'Inconceivable' and loved it.... I didn't know that Julia had another one... Will try to get.
Hope all your company/ IUI plans go well in the next week!

Asry - OMG -AF still not arrived??? wow.... I hope she comes soon for your sake (unless there is another reason why she's not here???XOXO):baby:

Lady H - when are you going to test??? GOOD LUCK!! xo

Purple - hope you are doing well!! xo

Never - glad you had a good surprise party and that you got to tell everyone!

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well!!! LOVE YOU ALL!!!

Gotta get back to work!
xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka  :hugs: I hope your drugs have kicked in by now & are at least starting to work! Sent you a little extra reiki last night xoxo

Purple  I LOVE the cold shower icon! You should be dubbed the icon Queen! To be honest, I just realized I must have accidentally added you to the list (over a month ago). So, really glad you said it was OK :hugs: (I kept forgetting to ask on this thread). Hope your nausea is doing better!!! 

Frolicky  aw, so glad you did find a Dr. AND that you have a way of breaking it to the fam & dont have to be covert anymore. Yes, it is a beautiful day. Let me know when Asrys flight arrives & Ill meet you guys for some pina coladas on the beach! ;) GL w/the ILs! OH  congrats on the yoga teacher training! That sounds abs awesome!

Twinks  lovin the group hug! Sorry she kicked in full-force. I think we all talked bad about her behind her back too much & she found out so shes got a vendetta to settle. Hi :witch: you look so nice todaylove the new wart on your nose, its very becoming. Hey, I think well try anything at this point :haha:

Dwrgi  (Im trying to catch up from other day)  Im so glad you liked the video & talking to TSC isnt crazy. What a lot fo us seem to be doing ties in  positive thinking, taking to embies, reiki, guided imagery, meditation, yoga Gets you thinking about physiological changes at the cellular level in our bodies once exposed to positive stimuli?! Why not, there are measured physiological changes in response to love, hate, sexual stimuli (which I am learning ALL ABOUT today! :rofl: ) & etc 

Is there something in the water today with all of you? Can I catch it (please)? :rofl: Dr., I may be low in oestrogen, can I take some? If I were you, Id probably never want to wake up! OH is crazy to refuse that offer! And wait  is the orgasm thing just for IVF/ICSI? Oh yes  you are on the reiki list! Ill do a recap list before I go next time to make sure I got everyone :winkwink:

HA  sleep-gasm :haha::haha::haha: love it! Hope you are doing well

Ipen  yup, time for a computer or ipad (is kindle fire like an ipad?). Glad youre just hanging back & enjoying things at the mo. 

Asry  oh MAN, I was soooo hoping shed be here by now  meant to ask you, but you beat me to it. &#61516; Wait  are you testing just in case? (forgive me if you said that already  I do remember one test, but then you said test strip was crap, so?) Im sure you have or you prob wouldnt have stopped prog :dih: If def not pregs maybe ov will hold off til after Easter now? FX!!! I HATE long cycles  had a 43-day one after HSG. :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Yeah, you definitely need a pina colada Can you be here in like 10 mins? Perfect beach time now (added to list also! :hugs:)

Missyt  you are added too! If you end up finding a good wine substitute, let a sister in on your secret! Thats going to be the hardest for me when I get preg. Not that I drink very often, but when I want one, I want one  period (Its a requirement on Friday nights), so I know how you feel. Id probably have to throw my self full-force into reiki on a daily basis (which I should be doing now, anyway  along with about 100 other things). Keep the good vibes going  Im so glad you have found something that makes you very happy!

Nikki  gosh 13.5 weeks  how exciting!!!!! Yeah, I think it was about that time to blurt the news out anyway I wouldnt even have lasted that long & it was perfect opportunity :thumbup:

LadyH  thats some willpower, lady! If you can hold off until 14DPO, you can pretty much do anything!

Hi to Butterfly, DrS, Never, Manuiti, Madeline, Bellamie & anyone else I forgot :hugs:!

AFM  Im slacking off this cycle big-time. I have only temped 3x since CD1 (on CD9) & havent recorded any symptoms, meds, etc. Maybe its time to take a break or just call it a WTF cycle (never thought Id say that, but). All our tests are done so have to go in next week to get results  FX. :thumbup: Too late in cycle to do anything anyway  oh well! Maybe my mind/body needs to rest up before the big game? Well see, but Im totally relaxed about it & totally fine with a whatever cycle right now. Remind me I said this around CD19 :haha::haha::haha: 

Big LUVS & positive energy to all today! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## missyt

Froliky, that is awsome you ordered The Fertile Female. If you have any questions let me know because she went more in depth in the workshop on some topics. She has examples of the imagery in that book and I've been doing them twice a day.

Dashka, I'm glad you are feeling better. I had a stomach bug a week ago but luckily it was only bad for a few hours. I really think my good diet kept the worst at bay because my parents had it and had it a lot worse than me. A couple coworkers had it too and had it a lot worse than I did. I think you'd really enjoy Julia's second book. She outlines a lot of the things she did to get pg in that book where as Inconceivable is more about her story. There was a couple from Toronto in my workshop and I was thinking about you. They said it took them 7 hours. It took me 7 hours as well. I still cant' believe what a fiesty woman she is at 62. She has so much energy and is so passionate about what she does. Its amazing she's been helping women for 20 years!


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Hi ladies .... thanks so much for all your get well wishes... Lils your reiki thing must have worked last night because I actually got 5 hrs of consecutive sleep! That is huge! The cough is much better too.. I have been taking antibiotics since Monday (saw my Doctor), started inhaler yesterday for heaviness in the lungs and last night I also took 1/2 teaspoon of cough syrup with Codeine in it -(prescription one that makes you drowsy) Truth be told I 'borrowed' that cough syrup from my parents as they had the same thing a few weeks ago. Don't know if I'll take it again tonight as I still feel a little 'whoosy' from it but I AM at work today.... I know crazy ... but I took 2 days last week and 1.5 days this week and it's a busy time. It's also hard being sick at home with AD there during the day. Feeling a lot better today though (and also still doing my natural stuff). It was hard for me to take all the meds but I am very glad I did as it was a scary feeling to have the feeling of someone sitting on your chest when you breathe. Someone in my department at work recently had pneumonia so was scary. I think it's also cause I waited til AF came to start meds (just in case you know) and that's why it got worse. Okay enough about me!
> 
> Dwrgi and the rest of the gals - you kill me with your BJ jokes!
> 
> Lils - thank you for 'keeping' me on your reiki list!!! I haven't had a chance to watch that video -but am looking forward to it! xoxo
> 
> Missy - so glad you're back... Glad you got to go to Julia Indichova's workshop - I wish she came to Canada!
> 
> Frolicky - thanks for telling me about that book - I read 'Inconceivable' and loved it.... I didn't know that Julia had another one... Will try to get.
> Hope all your company/ IUI plans go well in the next week!
> 
> Asry - OMG -AF still not arrived??? wow.... I hope she comes soon for your sake (unless there is another reason why she's not here???XOXO):baby:
> 
> Lady H - when are you going to test??? GOOD LUCK!! xo
> 
> Purple - hope you are doing well!! xo
> 
> Never - glad you had a good surprise party and that you got to tell everyone!
> 
> Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well!!! LOVE YOU ALL!!!
> 
> Gotta get back to work!
> xoxo

Oops! It took me so long to write that last post that I missed yours! 

Sooooo glad you are feeling better!!!! :flower::flower::flower: But still rest up as much as possible. 5 hours is much better than 1 (jeez!), but you still need more. I know its gotta be tough for you to take traditional meds, but its even tougher if you get pneumonia & are hospitalized for it (& the fact that it can be deadly - remember the little girl from Poltergeist - Carol Anne? I'm sure you know...). It sounds like its starting to get better, tho - thank God. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Btw - i used to get bronchitis a lot & I would only do cough medicine w/codeine in bc it worked so well. I tried countless OTC & Rx cough medicines during my smoking/bronch years & that was the only type that actually, truly worked. can't you get that OTC in Canada, anyway?

Glad the reiki worked!!! :friends: :flow:


----------



## missyt

LilSluz said:


> Missyt  you are added too! If you end up finding a good wine substitute, let a sister in on your secret! Thats going to be the hardest for me when I get preg. Not that I drink very often, but when I want one, I want one  period (Its a requirement on Friday nights), so I know how you feel. Id probably have to throw my self full-force into reiki on a daily basis (which I should be doing now, anyway  along with about 100 other things). Keep the good vibes going  Im so glad you have found something that makes you very happy!

I really think I may have had a problem. Every Friday on the way home I'd pick up a bottle of wine and sometimes drink the whole thing in one night. I would also have a few during the week. I really think this was my subtitute for relaxing and dealing with stress. At Christmas I told myself no more. I had to get this under control and it wouldn't be good if I fell pregnant. Geez, I sound like an alcoholic but alcoholism does run in my family so I thought it'd be a good thing to get under control anyway. My problem was I had a hard time stopping at one. Well I had my Christmas binge when I was visiting family and I didn't touch alcohol again until Valentines where I had one glass of wine at dinner. I haven't had a drop since and was considering having one on my birthday next month. Funny thing is, I don't miss it. However, we are looking at putting a patio and fire pit in our backyard and dreamt about having a drink while hanging out there in the summer. I experimented last night and made a non-alcoholic peach bellini. I put it in a fancy wine glass and I think the trick worked. I put 1/4 cup peach nectar, 2 tablespoons of lemon juice them filled the glass with sparkling apple cider. I really think the trick was the glass I was drinking it out of. Here is another good website to check out for ideas:

https://www.drinkalternatives.com/non-alcoholic-mocktail-recipes/


----------



## Lady H

Good call Missy, I have been drinking soda and lime or grape juice in a wine glass and it feels ok. Will have to try your Bellini.


----------



## froliky2011

As for drinking, I don't drink a lot but I enjoy a glass of wine with dinner. I have done cranberry (100% organic, non-sweetend) and some fresh grapefruit juice (100% and organic) in a glass and that's good too. It's all natural and the cranberry juice has antioxidants and the grapefruit juice is great for the lining. Cheers!! Of course, my nights I seem to always have a steamy cup of hot tea (usually the red rasberry leaf one). Going to get one now.


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz - I will text you when I get her flight arrival info. ;) :coolio:


----------



## Butterfly67

lilS - thanks for putting me on your reiki list and it was only after dashka said that it must have worked for her that I thought about it and wonered if it had also worked for me. All of this week I had felt listless and bored and really fed up and then today I had a lovely day, saw a friend for lunch and then another friend for a dog walk and feel much better!:thumbup:

dashka - glad you are feeling a bit better although tbh it sounds like you couldn't have got much worse:nope:

lol at all the BJ talk - I have a bad gag reflex so am really not that keen:blush:

Froliky - well my next IUI :winkwink: if you want to call it that (aka booty call :sex: lol) should be next weekend, maybe sunday or the monday if my cycles are back to what they were last time, but I am not sure if they will be :shrug: 

Lady H - have everything crossed, will go check on your journal shortly:coffee:

Asry, I really hope AF arrives soon (unless there is any chance she may not arrive?!)

Missy - I really love :wine: too but I have hardly had a drop for ages and do really miss it. I don't have any in the house at the moment but I do occasionally have a small dubonnay and lemonade lol! Like the sound of the peach bellini but not sure it would cut it without sitting outside somewhere in nice weather!

HA, Dwrgi, Never, Nikki, Madeline, DrS, Purple, Carole and everyone else I have missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Well, I really LIKE to drink.:drunk: Fortunately, I drank a fair amount in December (hey, it WAS the holidays, and I really didn't think it was our month), so I wasn't craving a drink. And what they don't tell you is that you're so off your game in the 1st tri, drinking is sort of at the bottom of of your interest list. But I did go to a wine tasting in Feb., and I will say that when they got to the ice wine, my mouth watered a little. LOL. Now that I'm feeling a little better, I will need to research some non-alcoholic cocktail recipes.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Someone asked if the no-orgasm-in-the-tww thing is just for IVF or for everyone... I think it's just for IVF, and here's why:
- in my 2 yrs of appts with a specialist prior to starting IVF, not once did he ever say to refrain - not when trying on our own, and not during IUIs.
- roughly half of all pregnancies are unplanned, which means their mothers did not even know they were in the tww at the time, and I guarantee a significant portion of them continued to enjoy sex before finding out they were pregnant
- I had my sleep-gasm in my IVF tww and still got pregnant anyway. 

Who knows. :shrug: I think it's in the IVF instructions because at that point drs want total control over the physical process, as much as is possible. But I seriously doubt it's necessary during regular ttc.


----------



## Dwrgi

Must say, I haven't missed alcohol since I last had it (Feb 25th-I'm not counting, honest!). And I normally LOVE a drink or three (cider is my thing-subconsciously I'm a CHAV, obviously!). I'm OD ing at the moment on water (still trying to maintain 2 litres a day, although it's hard, plus I spend all my time in the bathroom), but I really like sparkling water and lime. I'm inspired by the cocktails you've been mentioning though..... As I'm not going to have either type of............. 'Orgasm' any time soon! Ha ha!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just had a wibble wobble-few things have gone wrong today: tenant is still causing trouble, Al cut through the cable to the garage and my frozen food has all defrosted, what if I'm not PG, blah blah blah.... The waiting is just hell on earth. Talked to T, S and C as I walked Ruby just now, and I so hope they're snuggling in, but I have become so used to failing in this TTC lark, that it's hard to remain optimistic. 

But, positives: I took DHEA, CoQ10, Omega 3 and a tonne of other stuff FOR MONTHS to improve egg quality; I've had acupuncture for a year to improve blood flow to uterus etc., I yielded 8 eggs; four actually fertilized (almost 5); emrbyologist said they were "beautiful" embryos and he had every faith they were developing and dividing in the uterus..... I just have to remind myself of these things..... I have to remember to 'Expect a Miracle'! Please help me to remember this little dictum, as I'm losing my strength at this very moment in time. (I blame OH for knocking me back this morning. Bloody cheek!! :nope:).

Sorry for me me me post. Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Keep going Dwrgi you are doing so well , sorry u had a crappy day xxxx. I am a Chav too as cider is my pint of choice ( yes I drink pints)!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Keep going Dwrgi you are doing so well , sorry u had a crappy day xxxx. I am a Chav too as cider is my pint of choice ( yes I drink pints)!!

Oh, thanks hun! And I meant to say that I hope there's a VERY GOOD reason why your temps are remaining high!!! FX! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ooh I really love a good red. :wine: Malbec is my faaaavvvorite. <sigh> DH and I split a bottle of it the other night on our anniversary! 

Interestingly, my RE gave me new instructions during our consult on Monday... he's always said a glass here or there (like once a week or so, which is about twice as often as I normally drink anyway) is not going to hurt a thing and go right ahead. But on Monday he said a study was just presented in January showing that even an occasional drink during stims has a negative effect on retrieval... so now he told me to abstain completely during stims, but right up until I start them and even after retrieval, the once/week drink is fine. Translated into ttc au naturel, that would mean that drinking in the first half of your cycle is actually worse than drinking in the tww. Again, who knew?? :shrug:

And as far as the topic of drinking during pregnancy in general goes, I fall in the camp (as do the 2 OBs I've seen and my RE) that one drink/week is not going to do any harm, for much the same reasons as above... if drinking even one drop of alcohol during pregnancy was absolutely unsafe, there would never be any healthy babies born in France... yet those Frenchies seem to be popping them out as much as any other country. 

There absolutely are very well established detrimental effects that alcohol has on a pregnancy, and medical types, in order to cover their own a$$es, have to assume that the average Jane cannot be trusted to know what "in moderation" means, so to be on the safe side, the standard advice is not to drink anything at all. 

It's definitely one of those things where each person and each dr has to decide what they're comfortable with.


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - Don't let the negative thoughts take hold. Don't believe them. :hugs: I know it's easier said than done, but you can do it. Just keep picturing your baby and a healthy womb etc. :baby: vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Take every will power you have to believe you are going to be a mom!


----------



## froliky2011

HA - I have tried to abstain and have done the 1-2 drinks a week too. I got pregnant on the time I abstained during my tww though but you're right. Plenty of women get pregnant and have had alcohol during the TWW and lots of European women drink through their entire pregnancies. I guess for me at this point, and spending so much darn money and time, I just don't want to do it this time. I am abstaining from here till my test date. 

By the way.. I just found out today is "National Goof Off Day" .... No wonder I am having a slow day.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Must say, I haven't missed alcohol since I last had it (Feb 25th-I'm not counting, honest!). And I normally LOVE a drink or three (cider is my thing-subconsciously I'm a CHAV, obviously!). I'm OD ing at the moment on water (still trying to maintain 2 litres a day, although it's hard, plus I spend all my time in the bathroom), but I really like sparkling water and lime. I'm inspired by the cocktails you've been mentioning though..... As I'm not going to have either type of............. 'Orgasm' any time soon! Ha ha!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Just had a wibble wobble-few things have gone wrong today: tenant is still causing trouble, Al cut through the cable to the garage and my frozen food has all defrosted, what if I'm not PG, blah blah blah.... The waiting is just hell on earth. Talked to T, S and C as I walked Ruby just now, and I so hope they're snuggling in, but I have become so used to failing in this TTC lark, that it's hard to remain optimistic.
> 
> But, positives: I took DHEA, CoQ10, Omega 3 and a tonne of other stuff FOR MONTHS to improve egg quality; I've had acupuncture for a year to improve blood flow to uterus etc., I yielded 8 eggs; four actually fertilized (almost 5); emrbyologist said they were "beautiful" embryos and he had every faith they were developing and dividing in the uterus..... I just have to remind myself of these things..... I have to remember to 'Expect a Miracle'! Please help me to remember this little dictum, as I'm losing my strength at this very moment in time. (I blame OH for knocking me back this morning. Bloody cheek!! :nope:).
> 
> Sorry for me me me post. Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry it's been a hard day. They're to be expected in the twwfh (no, that's not Welsh, it's my new acronym for tww from hell. :haha:) Try to take comfort in the fact that *you have done absolutely everything within your power to make this happen*. You have done everything you could. Failure does become familiar and it gets hard to remember that anything is possible... and _anything _is possible. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PS - what's a chav?? Sorry, stupid American here! :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Happy for this! I just need a bit of an emotional bolster tonight! Just overwhelmed by it all; I'm sure you know how I feel! xxxxx

CHAV-I always thought the acronym meant Council House and Violent, but it basically means somebody who has no class or etiquette. Bit vulgar, bit loud, bit brash. Wears all the naff labels, listens to naff music, drinks naff drinks, etc. etc. There are LOADS in Bridgend, the town nearest us!!!


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, just keep talking to your little ones and take a deep breath. This may sound silly but maybe they are checking on you to see how you handle stress. LOL. Just picture yourself being a calm, patient mama for your 3 LOs.


----------



## septbride

Hi all! I'm brand new to the site, 37, TTC #1 for 6 months. Just had an HSG done today, things looked good. Hubby's sperm count is a little low. Happy to find some likeminded people on here...having a hard time with being happy for friends who seem to be getting pregnant immediately -- it's tough not being able to talk about this stuff with people who have gone through it! Good luck to everyone, looking forward to chatting. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome septbride-I think you will enjoy being with us on this thread! Yes, it is hard when other people fall PG as easy as falling off a bike, and you need huge reserves of strength and humour to get you through. 

Glad that hsg went well! Have you got your DH on prenatal vits for men? If you're in the UK, he could try Wellman Conception (there must be an equivalent where you are, if you're not in the UK), and also extra vit c (1000mg), zinc, vitamin e and selenium. All good for sperm. My OH's stats have greatly improved since he started using vits. 

Good luck to you, and I hope your stay is short and sweet (for all the right reasons!!).

:thumbup::flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome bride - I'm glad you found us! :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Thanks Happy for this! I just need a bit of an emotional bolster tonight! Just overwhelmed by it all; I'm sure you know how I feel! xxxxx
> 
> CHAV-I always thought the acronym meant Council House and Violent, but it basically means somebody who has no class or etiquette. Bit vulgar, bit loud, bit brash. Wears all the naff labels, listens to naff music, drinks naff drinks, etc. etc. There are LOADS in Bridgend, the town nearest us!!!

OK, Dwrgi, here's something that I hope you're going to get a kick out of (& LadyH, HA & prob every UK person). I actually looked up "Chav" before I got HA's & your posts bc I was wondering the same thing. Here's what Wikipedia says & it provides a lovely picture of one at the end, too :rofl: (we don't know what "naff" is, either, so...):

What is a Chav?

*Several stereotypical traits are associated with chavs; smoking, drinking and taking drugs in gangs on street corners and outside shops, petty thievery and violence, vandalism and graffiti, an exaggerated "tough" gangster-like voice and lingo and foul, aggressive language (with common expressions such as "Am I bovvered" or "Warru on about"), council house/flat accommodation, unemployment and state benefits scrounging (and despite this still appearing to have money for show), teenage girls being sexually promiscuous and smoking whilst pregnant, *driving a highly modified and chromed up Vauxhall Nova (in particular), Vauxhall Cavalier, Ford Sierra, Ford Escort or Austin Metro, usually souped up with alloys, stickers, oversized spoiler, side panels, exhaust pipe and engine, painted white or in some flamboyant colour, enhanced speakers blasting hip-hop, R&B, garage, drum and bass or rave/jungle music, and chewing whilst being spoken to....

WOW - Dwrgi & LadyH lead VERY INTERESTING lives! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I can't stop laughing! Just the way they describe it :rofl:! Here's a pic: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/89/ChavSitting.jpg/420px-ChavSitting.jpg

(I guess in America its like a "gangsta" or the "w" word)


----------



## LilSluz

OK, on a serious note: Dwrgi - hang in there, girl! Miracle March is for SOMEBODY & most of us are out so - ???? we are ALL pulling for you - you can do this!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

septbride - welcome! Hope your stay is short with us :winkwink:. Yeah, most of us have absolutely no one that understands either. All my friends either have kids or aren't interested. Not one even trying. But, we have a tight-knit little family here & everyone helps each other out, so you have come to the right place!


----------



## Butterfly67

A, yes it is difficult to always be positive but you are doing great and I bet T, S& C are too. Hang on in there hon and keep visualising those 2 lines :hugs:

Welcome septbride :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Happy for this! I just need a bit of an emotional bolster tonight! Just overwhelmed by it all; I'm sure you know how I feel! xxxxx
> 
> CHAV-I always thought the acronym meant Council House and Violent, but it basically means somebody who has no class or etiquette. Bit vulgar, bit loud, bit brash. Wears all the naff labels, listens to naff music, drinks naff drinks, etc. etc. There are LOADS in Bridgend, the town nearest us!!!
> 
> OK, Dwrgi, here's something that I hope you're going to get a kick out of (& LadyH, HA & prob every UK person). I actually looked up "Chav" before I got HA's & your posts bc I was wondering the same thing. Here's what Wikipedia says & it provides a lovely picture of one at the end, too :rofl: (we don't know what "naff" is, either, so...):
> 
> What is a Chav?
> 
> *Several stereotypical traits are associated with chavs; smoking, drinking and taking drugs in gangs on street corners and outside shops, petty thievery and violence, vandalism and graffiti, an exaggerated "tough" gangster-like voice and lingo and foul, aggressive language (with common expressions such as "Am I bovvered" or "Warru on about"), council house/flat accommodation, unemployment and state benefits scrounging (and despite this still appearing to have money for show), teenage girls being sexually promiscuous and smoking whilst pregnant, *driving a highly modified and chromed up Vauxhall Nova (in particular), Vauxhall Cavalier, Ford Sierra, Ford Escort or Austin Metro, usually souped up with alloys, stickers, oversized spoiler, side panels, exhaust pipe and engine, painted white or in some flamboyant colour, enhanced speakers blasting hip-hop, R&B, garage, drum and bass or rave/jungle music, and chewing whilst being spoken to....
> 
> WOW - Dwrgi & LadyH lead VERY INTERESTING lives! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I can't stop laughing! Just the way they describe it :rofl:! Here's a pic: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/89/ChavSitting.jpg/420px-ChavSitting.jpg
> 
> (I guess in America its like a "gangsta" or the "w" word)Click to expand...

God, where did they get that picture of me from? It was my androgynous phase! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> God, where did they get that picture of me from? It was my androgynous phase! :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## froliky2011

You ladies are too funny! :rofl:

Welcome Sbride!! The ladies here are fabulous!! I hope your stay is short too!


----------



## drsquid

Just checking in to say hi. Im trying to catch up but it is hard on the phone. Had a day in Tikal guatemala with no Internet... Now I'm back in the islands. Snorkeled all day on a sailboat. If iui 3 works baby will have been snorkeling twice and to Mayan ruins and a caves etc. day 13. No real symptoms. My back hurt today but I was lying on a boat. I think I'm still sticking to waiting to get home. I land at sfo at around 1 *am sunday morning. No idea how I'm getting home. If no af by then (day 16) I'll test when I get home. Either way, I recommend this travel thing for the tww. It is going way too fast.*


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly - I am glad that the reiki worked for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I concentrated REALLY hard last night, said prayers, talked to God, sent positive energy - you name it. I like helping people so if there is anything little thing I can do - even if its a wish, a prayer, hope, a kind word or reiki, I'm happiest when I feel like I am helping others in some (albeit little) way so just ask anytime :thumbup: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

OK, um totally selfish post coming up, but I have to ask bc its eating at me lately. I have the opportunity to fly to Glastonbury & receive the next 3 levels of reiki "attunements" at STONEHENGE in June (how cool would that be?). I have only taken 1 vacation in last 5 yrs bc of back surgeries (used all vacation, sick & leave w/o pay) & DH has been traveling at least 3x/yr every yr, so? I know its expensive, but adding up all his trips is about 5x the amount it would cost me to take a trip to Glastonbury & do something I TRULY love & would help me tremendously...? Am I wrong for doing/wanting this? If not, UK ladies - where does one fly into & how many planes, trains & automobiles will it take to get to Glastonbury (just if you know). I tried to google, but I'm not getting straight answers...

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Wow girls you've been busy writing down pages yesterday!! :thumbup: 
And wow LilS if you are going to Stonehenge!! You should do that really, you havent had a proper vacation in years!! 
Man how I'd love to come and have few Pina Coladas with you and Froliky by the sea :shipw: I loved Florida, and when we were in FtLauderdale (y.1996)we went shopping into this FAB shopping mall Sawgrass Mill? Swamp smth??!I need to do lottery tomorrow....:plane:

Dashka, good to hear you are doing better and got a little sleep :sleep:
Lady H- when will you :test:?:thumbup:
DrS- oh my, your vacation seems wonderful, enjoy!!!:flower:
Butterfly - GL with your bootycall :sex::spermy::crib:
Oh and welcome Septbride!! This is a wonderful thread!!

YA'LL have a FAB FRIDAY !!!! :)

AFM

Spoiler
No, AF is still no show!!!! :nope: dunno whatta hell is going on?! A cyct? My temps are still high. And i've been excersising yesterday also, had 2 Oooooo'zms :haha: (no man involved though, I think I do need some poking down there now cos nothings happening with just minor cramps from that) I do feel like shes close though. I quit progesterone saturday, almost a week ago. I've used them before but only 1x200mg now it was 2x200/day, before I got AF 2 days after the last pill. Some of you aske if I tested, well hell yeah!!! Every day, exept for today. I've gotten 3 faint lines into different test brands AFTER the time limit, yesterday nothing showed up even later so NOT pregnant. I hate this!!!!!!!! She prob comes tomorrow, I've been having that pain now for 2 days :devil:[/


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Wow girls you've been busy writing down pages yesterday!! :thumbup:
> And wow LilS if you are going to Stonehenge!! You should do that really, you havent had a proper vacation in years!!
> Man how I'd love to come and have few Pina Coladas with you and Froliky by the sea :shipw: I loved Florida, and when we were in FtLauderdale (y.1996)we went shopping into this FAB shopping mall Sawgrass Mill? Swamp smth??!I need to do lottery tomorrow....:plane:
> 
> Dashka, good to hear you are doing better and got a little sleep :sleep:
> Lady H- when will you :test:?:thumbup:
> DrS- oh my, your vacation seems wonderful, enjoy!!!:flower:
> Butterfly - GL with your bootycall :sex::spermy::crib:
> Oh and welcome Septbride!! This is a wonderful thread!!
> 
> YA'LL have a FAB FRIDAY !!!! :)
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> No, AF is still no show!!!! :nope: dunno whatta hell is going on?! A cyct? My temps are still high. And i've been excersising yesterday also, had 2 Oooooo'zms :haha: (no man involved though, I think I do need some poking down there now cos nothings happening with just minor cramps from that) I do feel like shes close though. I quit progesterone saturday, almost a week ago. I've used them before but only 1x200mg now it was 2x200/day, before I got AF 2 days after the last pill. Some of you aske if I tested, well hell yeah!!! Every day, exept for today. I've gotten 3 faint lines into different test brands AFTER the time limit, yesterday nothing showed up even later so NOT pregnant. I hate this!!!!!!!! She prob comes tomorrow, I've been having that pain now for 2 days :devil:[/

Asry-I soooooo hope that you are preggers and the hcg levels are just being slow in being detected! Three faint lines after the limit-are these evaporated lines? Is there any way that you can go and have your blood test done so that a beta test can confirm one way or another whether you are or are not pregnant? Waiting is a killer! Thing is, early pregnancy symptoms can closely resemble AF symptoms. It's all very strange. My mate, Jo, who used to post on here, got preggers after her first IUI in Jan. She tested negative on test date, but a week later, still no AF, tested again, and wham bam, thank you mam, she was 'up the duff'! I am so keeping my fingers crossed that this is the same for you! Good luck! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> OK, um totally selfish post coming up, but I have to ask bc its eating at me lately. I have the opportunity to fly to Glastonbury & receive the next 3 levels of reiki "attunements" at STONEHENGE in June (how cool would that be?). I have only taken 1 vacation in last 5 yrs bc of back surgeries (used all vacation, sick & leave w/o pay) & DH has been traveling at least 3x/yr every yr, so? I know its expensive, but adding up all his trips is about 5x the amount it would cost me to take a trip to Glastonbury & do something I TRULY love & would help me tremendously...? Am I wrong for doing/wanting this? If not, UK ladies - where does one fly into & how many planes, trains & automobiles will it take to get to Glastonbury (just if you know). I tried to google, but I'm not getting straight answers...
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lils, I don't think you're being selfish at all. After everything that you have been through, you deserve a treat and a break away. Also, Stonehenge is the most amazing place, I have always wanted to go, but never been. I don't think you are allowed near the stones any longer, but you view them nearby, and it must be quite an experience. 

https://www.stonehenge.co.uk/

The closest airport is Bristol, but I don't know if you'd get DIRECT flights from the US to Bristol airport. It's mainly a regional airport and serves holiday trips to Europe, I believe. My guess is that you'd need a flight to Heathrow (don't go for Gatwick as it is much further away, although still regarded as a 'London' airport), and then a rail or bus connection to Bristol, and then a bus to Glastonbury. I've found this for you:
https://www.glastonbury.co.uk/pages/site.php?pgid=324/index.htm

If you need to know anything else, let me know! Incidentally, Bath is LOVELY! It's fairly close to Glastonbury. I'd be inclined to include a couple of nights here too: Roman Baths, an amazing spa (the Thermae Spa-out of this world), Jane Austen Centre, and amazing shops and restaurants. 

https://www.thermaebathspa.com/

https://www.romanbaths.co.uk/

https://www.janeausten.co.uk/

https://visitbath.co.uk/

And it's not far from Cardiff, so I could come and meet you too!

Good luck with the planning. Give us a shout if you need more info.

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Ok Dwirgi, now you made me want to come to Bath also :thumbup: I really need to do that lottery if so I win, then get to go to all these lovely places.

And yes those lines have been very faint, one you had to put it against lamp that you could see the other line (what? whos obsessing? not me..:haha:) one you could see without squinting and one was CB +- where you almost always get + line. But I guess you call them evoparating, here we call them "ghost lines" as they're so faint. But it is also said all over, never look to a test after 15mins cos they_ usually make a line when urine dries up_.
If nothing happens this weekend, then I'll go for bloodtest. But feeling is getting stronger, she is n e a r.....Wish they had some Harry Potter icons here so I could use the one where his Z-mark hurt when youknowwho was close or up to something bad.

(I'm tired..)


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Ok Dwirgi, now you made me want to come to Bath also :thumbup: I really need to do that lottery if so I win, then get to go to all these lovely places.
> 
> And yes those lines have been very faint, one you had to put it against lamp that you could see the other line (what? whos obsessing? not me..:haha:) one you could see without squinting and one was CB +- where you almost always get + line. But I guess you call them evoparating, here we call them "ghost lines" as they're so faint. But it is also said all over, never look to a test after 15mins cos they_ usually make a line when urine dries up_.
> If nothing happens this weekend, then I'll go for bloodtest. But feeling is getting stronger, she is n e a r.....Wish they had some Harry Potter icons here so I could use the one where his Z-mark hurt when youknowwho was close or up to something bad.
> 
> (I'm tired..)

Oh Asry, I think this whole business makes us stronger women. We are so used to waiting, getting our thoughts around whatever eventuality will occur, wondering, hoping, and always the waiting! I think we have to be the strongest women on earth, as it's like no other experience I've ever encountered. 

I soooooo hope that if you're NOT preggers, that AF shows us pronto, to put you out of your misery. If you ARE preggers, then :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Whichever, big :hugs: coming your way!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

And to cheer us all up for the weekend:

How does an RE like his eggs?
Over 20mm!


One ovary says to the other ovary, "Hey, did you order any furniture?"
The other ovary says, "No, why?"
"There are a couple of nuts outside trying to shove an organ in."

Why does it take 50 million sperm to fertilize one egg?
Because they won't ask for directions!

Two sperm were swimming through a woman's body.
The first said, "Whew. I'm getting tired. Just how far is it to the uterus?"
"The uterus?" the second laughed. "We're not even past the oesophagus yet!"

How can you tell if a man has a high sperm count?
You have to chew before you swallow!

How do you know that God isn't a woman?
Because if God was a woman then sperm would taste like chocolate!

You know you are trying to get pregnant when:
You look at your vegetarian sandwich and the alfalfa sprouts look like sperm . . .
or . . . Someone asks you today's date and you reply "Day 21" . . .

Why do gypsies have trouble getting pregnant?
They have crystal balls.

Why do male basketball players have trouble getting their spouses pregnant?
All they do is dribble.

How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . .

How many flies does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Two but I dont know how they would get in there.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> OK, um totally selfish post coming up, but I have to ask bc its eating at me lately. I have the opportunity to fly to Glastonbury & receive the next 3 levels of reiki "attunements" at STONEHENGE in June (how cool would that be?). I have only taken 1 vacation in last 5 yrs bc of back surgeries (used all vacation, sick & leave w/o pay) & DH has been traveling at least 3x/yr every yr, so? I know its expensive, but adding up all his trips is about 5x the amount it would cost me to take a trip to Glastonbury & do something I TRULY love & would help me tremendously...? Am I wrong for doing/wanting this? If not, UK ladies - where does one fly into & how many planes, trains & automobiles will it take to get to Glastonbury (just if you know). I tried to google, but I'm not getting straight answers...
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lils, I don't think you're being selfish at all. After everything that you have been through, you deserve a treat and a break away. Also, Stonehenge is the most amazing place, I have always wanted to go, but never been. I don't think you are allowed near the stones any longer, but you view them nearby, and it must be quite an experience.
> 
> https://www.stonehenge.co.uk/
> 
> The closest airport is Bristol, but I don't know if you'd get DIRECT flights from the US to Bristol airport. It's mainly a regional airport and serves holiday trips to Europe, I believe. My guess is that you'd need a flight to Heathrow (don't go for Gatwick as it is much further away, although still regarded as a 'London' airport), and then a rail or bus connection to Bristol, and then a bus to Glastonbury. I've found this for you:
> https://www.glastonbury.co.uk/pages/site.php?pgid=324/index.htm
> 
> If you need to know anything else, let me know! Incidentally, Bath is LOVELY! It's fairly close to Glastonbury. I'd be inclined to include a couple of nights here too: Roman Baths, an amazing spa (the Thermae Spa-out of this world), Jane Austen Centre, and amazing shops and restaurants.
> 
> https://www.thermaebathspa.com/
> 
> https://www.romanbaths.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.janeausten.co.uk/
> 
> https://visitbath.co.uk/
> 
> And it's not far from Cardiff, so I could come and meet you too!
> 
> Good luck with the planning. Give us a shout if you need more info.
> 
> AxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

WOW, Dwrgi - thank you SO MUCH for this info!!! I'm going to start checking everything out at lunch & hopefully start booking a flight soon! Yeah, the Reiki Master had to get a special permit or something for the Stonehenge attunement (?). And the Bath/Spa place would be a HUGE bonus!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh wow - I know Cardiff from the TV Series "Torchwood" (gotta love Netflix). I'd love to meet you there!!!! Maybe by June we could rub bumps!!! :haha::shrug:

And as for the jokes, those are a RIOT! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I don't think I'll be having any breakfast this morning now :rofl::rofl::rofl:

_How can you tell if a man has a high sperm count?
You have to chew before you swallow!_

eeewwwww!!!!! :sick::sick::sick: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!!

Thanks Dwrgi, you have made my WHOLE DAY now!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Asryellah said:


> Wow girls you've been busy writing down pages yesterday!! :thumbup:
> And wow LilS if you are going to Stonehenge!! You should do that really, you havent had a proper vacation in years!!
> Man how I'd love to come and have few Pina Coladas with you and Froliky by the sea :shipw: I loved Florida, and when we were in FtLauderdale (y.1996)we went shopping into this FAB shopping mall Sawgrass Mill? Swamp smth??!I need to do lottery tomorrow....:plane:
> 
> Dashka, good to hear you are doing better and got a little sleep :sleep:
> Lady H- when will you :test:?:thumbup:
> DrS- oh my, your vacation seems wonderful, enjoy!!!:flower:
> Butterfly - GL with your bootycall :sex::spermy::crib:
> Oh and welcome Septbride!! This is a wonderful thread!!
> 
> YA'LL have a FAB FRIDAY !!!! :)
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> No, AF is still no show!!!! :nope: dunno whatta hell is going on?! A cyct? My temps are still high. And i've been excersising yesterday also, had 2 Oooooo'zms :haha: (no man involved though, I think I do need some poking down there now cos nothings happening with just minor cramps from that) I do feel like shes close though. I quit progesterone saturday, almost a week ago. I've used them before but only 1x200mg now it was 2x200/day, before I got AF 2 days after the last pill. Some of you aske if I tested, well hell yeah!!! Every day, exept for today. I've gotten 3 faint lines into different test brands AFTER the time limit, yesterday nothing showed up even later so NOT pregnant. I hate this!!!!!!!! She prob comes tomorrow, I've been having that pain now for 2 days :devil:[/

Yes, Sawgrass Mills Mall! Its an enormous mall out west. I didn't know you've been here before, how nice!!! :thumbup: I live about 15 minutes from Ft Lauderdale - (the Spring Breakers are here now). C'mon lottery... :happydance: :haha:

Gosh, I can't believe AF hasn't arrived yet - hmmmm? I HATE evap/ghost lines - what torture!!! I'm hoping for a BFP, of course! But I guess "if" AF arrives "late", that would be a good thing bc maybe ov would be after Easter weekend now & you can still go for IUI? Oh, let us know as soon as something happens!!! FX, FX, FX!!!! :flower::flower::flower: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a WONDERFUL Friday everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've been to Fort Lauderdale too - back in 1994 - I'd worked at a Girl Scout camp in Mississippi & was travelling along the east coast by train. We stayed in the Youth Hostel - we were only meant to be there for a couple of nights but we got stuck in Florida as the train line was shut further up because of a hurricane - what a hardship - a week full of sea & sunshine!! We had almost no money so we lived on Kraft mac n cheese - yum yum - my stomach has just rumbled!! 

You should come to Glastonbury - Stonehenge is amazing, even if you can't get up close anymore & Glastonbury Tor is pretty amazing too. 

Dwrgi - sending you & the Welsh 3 lots of prayers & positive vibes xx

Asry - hope something happens one way or another (obviously we'd rather it was one way than the other!) soon - waiting sucks!

Dr Squid - your time away sounds amazing! I'm v jealous

Septbride - welcome!

Hello everyone else xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz, yes you definitely have to make that trip, it would be awesome I reckon and dwrgi has given you all the info so i don't think I can add to that. :thumbup:

Dwrgi, sending lots of positive thoughts still :flower::hugs::hugs:

DrS, wow that sounds like an awesome holiday! :happydance:

Asry, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> I've been to Fort Lauderdale too - back in 1994 - I'd worked at a Girl Scout camp in Mississippi & was travelling along the east coast by train. We stayed in the Youth Hostel - we were only meant to be there for a couple of nights but we got stuck in Florida as the train line was shut further up because of a hurricane - what a hardship - a week full of sea & sunshine!! We had almost no money so we lived on Kraft mac n cheese - yum yum - my stomach has just rumbled!!
> 
> You should come to Glastonbury - Stonehenge is amazing, even if you can't get up close anymore & Glastonbury Tor is pretty amazing too.

OMG - I LOVE your new Avatar! :rofl: I'm going to have to steal it & post on FB. :haha: You guys are cracking me up today! (& egging me on for the trip - going to go research some prices now - thanks!!!)

Gosh, that sounds like quite the trip! Must have been really tough on you staying all those extra days on the beach & living on mac-n-cheese :haha:. Yeah, even if hurricanes don't "get you" directly, they can wreak havoc on plans, travel, services in FL (but in your case, I think you dealt with it pretty well) :winkwink: 

Yeah, I've always been in awe of Stonehenge & the Egyptian & Mayan pyramids, etc. With all our technology, no one still can seem to figure out how they did it all...? :wacko: Ok, getting :happydance: now...


----------



## missyt

Welcome, septbride! You are not alone!

Lilsluz, Stonehenge sounds like an awsome trip! I would totally go! Oh, and not only can they not figure out how they built the Mayan ruins and Egyptian pyramids, they can't figure out how to get a woman pregnant!

Asry, I hope no AF is a good sign too. I know how frustrating it can be though. I'm sure you just want to know one way or the other. Suspense during TTC sucks. Like the TWW isn't bad enough.

Dwrgi, those jokes are hilarious! LOL. 

AFM, I'm on CD11 so I should ovulate soon. I had acup this morning. I always enjoy talking to her because we have the same views on diet and nutrition. She has a lot of books she lets me borrow. One was on soy which I was dumbfounded by the information. I found out that beer, soy and flax have estrogen and that is bad for men. No more tofu for DH. He's also agreed to quit beer. Then I read another book on GMO (genetically modified organisms) and was pretty upset that the US is one of the few countries that still won't label GMO foods. Anyway, off to make my super grapefruit smoothie to help with my CM.


----------



## froliky2011

Arsy - Any news? 

Dwrgi - Thanks for the jokes! :)

Lil - Enjoy your researching!! Always nice to think about other things that we enjoy in life and make us happy! It sounds like a wonderful trip and after back surgeries and no vacations etc.!!! Say What? You definitely deserve a vacation! I think I should move to Europe or something, because I don't fit in with the whole work, work, work motto. Don't get me wrong, I like being productive, but I think a month vacation a year is necessary for health and well being. :) Happy planning to you!!

Hi to everyone else!! In-laws arrive tomorrow. :happydance: I may not be on this website much (we decided not to say anything so we don't have to inform them of the results in two weeks etc.) so have a great week! I have my us on Wednesday and we'll move forward with IUI#4 shortly there after!


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies! Hope you are all well! Wow so much to catch up on ... I read through all your posts at work yesterday but by the time I finished I didn't have time to reply!... been so busy at work lately -not enough time for BnB!!:winkwink::wacko:

Frolicky - good luck with the in-laws this weekend! I understand your decision not to tell them.... whatever makes it easier for you guys you should do.. Good luck on your u/s next Wed !! Fingers crossed this is your month!:flower::hugs:

Lils - OMG -that trip to Stonehenge sounds amazing!!!!:winkwink: You should go if you can! You deserve it!Happy planning!!!

Missy - your seminar sounds so interesting - Wish I could have gone too and driven the 7 hours.... So hard leaving AD for a weekend (I did it in Jan/Feb with my SIL -we went cross-border shopping for the weekend -but so hard leaving her -even though she had a great time with DH)... I have to check out Julia I.'s website. Good luck with catching the eggy - you're almost ov!:hugs:

Dwrgi - I hope you are feeling better today... Thanks for the very funny jokes! :haha:And hope this next week goes faster than you think! I like Missy's comment about maybe TSC are checking you out to see how you handle stress.:hugs::winkwink::flower: You are right that you have made it this far :happydance:and HA is right you have done ALL you can at this point:thumbup:... You are going to be a GREAT mommy!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purple - how are you feeling? Hope the nausea isn't too bad. Hope you've got some nice 'me' time in for this weekend!:hugs:

Dr.S - wow sounds like an amazing trip!!! great way to spend the TWW... Sorry if you already mentioned.... but when do you test?

Lady H - how are you? What day are you? Have you tested??? Good luck hun!:hugs:

Asry - any luck with AF ??? I hope she's taking a long break for a very good reason too!:flower:

Butterfly - good luck with the 'booty-call' - so funny.... :happydance:

Ipen - hope you get a new computer/ipad soon so you can join us more often! Hope you are well!

Hello to Never, HA, Twinks, Carole, Heavenly, Nikki and welcome to Septbride!! And anyone else I missed (sorry)!

AFM - well I'm feeling a lot better.... still have the cough once in a while and phlem wants to get out - but it's not often anymore....just more annoying than anything. The meds are working. Only took the 'codeine' cough syrup one night as I felt too drowsy the next day. (No -you can't get Over the counter here-only prescription) Got 6 hrs sleep last night and the night before... so I'm catching up! Went for acupuncture on Thursday night ---ahhhhh so lovely... She did points for my lungs too not just fertility. That's what I love about it -you not only get treated for fertility but also whatever you may be feeling at the time (ie. cold, headache, sore joints - whatever it my be - there are points in the body for that!)

The weather has been so hot here in Toronto this past week - we had highs of 27, 28 and with humidex was like 30 C !! Yesterday it got a little cooler -around 15 or so and Monday and Tuesday going down to 6 or 7 C.... You see how crazy the weather can get here!! But we're actually going down to our normal temperatures for March.... I picked the worst week and a half to get sick - was the nicest outside it's been in 6 months and everyone had spring fever.

Hope you all have a great weekend!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, I am so pleased that you are feeling better. That sounded like a really nice infection. You want a cough medicine with guanifesen (sp?) in it to loosen the phlegm (and, as it goes, get the old EWCM going!). So typical when you were ill when the weather was good. Hope now that you're on the home straight and back to your normal self very, very soon! Big :hugs: xxx

Manuiti-has AF arrived? I'm thinking of you and hoping that everything will go well (which I'm sure it will!). xxx

Missy-it's bizarre that the US won't label GMO foods! Anyway, good luck with the :sex::sex::sex: this weekend! Get plenty of :spermy::spermy::spermy: up there, poised for the egg! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Frolicky-good luck with the visitors, and hope that IUI 4 goes well. Good luck on Wednesday! Shall be thinking of you! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Asry-any sign of You Know Who? I so hope you get some answer one way or another-limbo land is just the pits! Thinking of you, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs:

Purple, Butterfly, Lil, Ipen, Dr S, HA, Carole, Twinkle, Madeline, and anybody else that I've missed-big :kiss::kiss::kiss: and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!

I am now 10d post 3-day transfer, and not one symptom. Not a sore boob, no nausea, headaches (yeah-having those), but nothing else. I have a FEW twinges every now and again, and if I run up and down the stairs, boobs are slightly sore, but I am sure these are down to the oestrogen and butt plug progesterone. Just had this overwhelming feeling since Thursday really, that it's all over. Even feels silly talking to T, S and C. I know there's another week to go, but I honestly feel no different to how I did before I started the meds. Just preparing myself now, really. Oh well....

At least He and I are off to the theatre now, to see 'A View from the Bridge' which I teach to my GCSE group. Looking forward to that, but it's such a beautiful day, such a pity to be indoors!

Hope you're all having a great weekend, lots of love, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello everybody


----------



## manuiti

:wave: everyone!!!

Our internet's awful at the moment and it's taken me 3 days just to catch up on all the posts thanks to it dying all the time. :growlmad: I have to say you guys have made me giggle a lot while reading everything though.

Dwrgi - sorry you've been having a tough time, and I hope today is a better day for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - I hope af is away for all the right reasons. I'm so curious to know, so I can't imagine how you're feeling!

Sbridge - welcome! Wonderful bunch of ladies on here, though I hope you have a short stay.

froliky - hope the visit by the inlaws goes ok.

lils - oooh, yes please add me to your list. and also, yes go to stonehenge! It's a bit of an awkward place to get to in terms of public transport as it's in the middle of the countryside and you'll definitely need to get a bus or drive yourself (it's a really straightforward drive and you simply can't miss the place unless you're blind! lol). Bath is a beautiful city and the Roman Baths (the spa) are fantastic, you'll love it.

afm - af arrived yesterday so I'm going to start stimming this evening. will be videoing it for dh as he desperately wants to be as involved in this as he can be even though he's away. I've got my first scan booked for the 28th, might try and video that for him too, and got my flights and apartment sorted too. I'm a nice short walk from the Dr's which is fab. I think I might start giving bnb a bit of a break now until this cycle is done as I've noticed that with all the info on here, I've got myself a bit wound up and worried about the whole thing, rather than a couple of weeks ago with the Dr all full of confidence, I was really happy and confident too. I keep seeing so many people saying they got over 10 eggs etc etc and all I can think about is that I know I'm not going to get any more than 6 and it's getting me down. I quite liked the blissful ignorance, so I think I'm going to go back to that happy place for a while, and just keep my journal up to date for now. :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

:hi: Back to you Manu!! That's so great of your DH to want to be so involved. Are you using Skype or just taping it? Thank goodness for all these equipments :thumbup: GL with stimming also!
I already picked up my Puregon injections yesterday, but I still haven't had her visit me :wacko: And if I dont start by monday then I cannot go to cd5 u/s and can't get injections started!!!!! :growlmad::gun::finger: and no IUI for this cycle then!!!
I did go to gym today and planning on getting OH do some dirty dancing with me :haha::sex: so maybe after that...
Test was negative again this morning (dpo19) but temps are high.

Dwirgi - howcome you still have to wait a week? Are you planning on testing sooner at home? :winkwink: This cycle I didn't get any symptoms either from progesterone, no bloating, no feelings in boobs. I guess it varies a bit cycle to cycle. Oh and thanks for the great jokes!!!!!! :haha::haha:

Dashka- wow about your weather!! Is that normal up there or has it been lately like that? Global warming? I thought you had as cold as we do :haha: 
Good that you are starting to feel better!! Remember to drink a lot :coffee: (not coffee though..)

LilS- have you booked your trip yet?? :plane:

Froliky - good luck with inlaws, I hope you have a good time with them :hugs:
Let me know how your u/s goes :thumbup::hugs:

Missy - I know what you'll be doing this weekend... :haha: enjoy and catch that egg little :spermy:

Have a happy weekend you lovely ladies and :dust:
you are all very special :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

I had three dreams I was pregnant. Last night I was holding a baby the whole dream. Had several people tell me they thought it worked and wham af this morning. I really don't think this is going to work for me. The timing couldn't have been more perfect.*


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovelies will post properly tomorrow but will be 14 DPO tomorrow so will test in the morning. AF was due today but nothing so far.


----------



## Lady H

BFN


----------



## caroleb73

manuiti said:


> :wave: everyone!!!
> 
> Our internet's awful at the moment and it's taken me 3 days just to catch up on all the posts thanks to it dying all the time. :growlmad: I have to say you guys have made me giggle a lot while reading everything though.
> 
> afm - af arrived yesterday so I'm going to start stimming this evening. will be videoing it for dh as he desperately wants to be as involved in this as he can be even though he's away. I've got my first scan booked for the 28th, might try and video that for him too, and got my flights and apartment sorted too. I'm a nice short walk from the Dr's which is fab. I think I might start giving bnb a bit of a break now until this cycle is done as I've noticed that with all the info on here, I've got myself a bit wound up and worried about the whole thing, rather than a couple of weeks ago with the Dr all full of confidence, I was really happy and confident too. I keep seeing so many people saying they got over 10 eggs etc etc and all I can think about is that I know I'm not going to get any more than 6 and it's getting me down. I quite liked the blissful ignorance, so I think I'm going to go back to that happy place for a while, and just keep my journal up to date for now. :flower:

Manuiti YAY to starting stimms, this is a fantastic step forward for you and one that takes you the closest to get your sticky BFP. I understand if you need to take a step back from this thread for a while but just be aware that you may also need it at times. IVF is such a rollacoster and pls do not look at how others respond and feel the pressure to be like that, as we know our bodies are anything but predictable whilst some get 20 eggs at EC they may only have 6 fertilize whilst others collect 8 and have 6 fertlize. Then you have other ladies who have 4 eggs with 2 fertilze and still get a BFP. 

I am a strong believer that keeping positive can only help, try to visualise each step of the process with the start of those follies growing, then the Drs collecting lovely mature eggs and then fertilization and dividing/developing embies. You will be amazed at how strong you really are and just how you do cope with the whole process. I love this thread and found it such a help but to be honest I stayed away from any of the other threads even IVF ones as they did freak me out at times:haha:

I will be stalking you through this part of your TTC journey and will send you positivity and love each day.

Take care and praying that this is your time :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Lady H said:


> BFN

Hey Lady H big hugs to you today, it totally sucks when you get a BFN. Do something that makes you smile today and spoil yourself and then just try to think that next cycle will be your BFP. I know that is easier said than done, I saw far too many BFN before I ever saw a BFP but it did happen in the end so never give up hope.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Dwrgi saw your post about feeling like it is over, I wanted to share with you my experience with my first IVF that resulted in a BFP. I was absolutely convinced that it had not worked and remember going out to dinner that evening with my best friend and hubby and chatting to her in the toilet that I am convinced I am not pregnant and didn't know how to tell DH as didn't want to crush him. Low and behold I got up for the loo at about 2am and thought I might as well get this over with and test and there is was a beautiful BFP. I had not one symptom at all and to be honest this time again I really did not have any until slightly sore boobs starting at 7-8 weeks.

Please please please do not give up hope with this cycle you may just get the loveliest surprise of your life, keep believing honey you are nearly there :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Carole. Your words mean a lot! I never thought the TWW would be so hard. DH got me to read the Lynn Grabhorn book yesterday on thinking positively, and I do feel better. As Emma Cannon says, Expect a miracle! Everything went really well, so why shouldn't those embies be snuggling in?! 

How are you? Not long to go now and you must be exhausted! Have you packed your hospital bag yet, in case of an impatient Zara?! I hope you're okay? I'm sending you HUGE hugs! Have a great day hun and lots of love to you! Xxx


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Dwrgi - I'm glad you are feeling better.... Carole's post says it all.... Also Purple said she didn't have any symptoms either.... so it may be a good sign. Do you normally have symptoms at 10 DPO on a regular cycle? I am praying for you that this is it!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower: Absolutely - EXPECT A MIRACLE! Thanks re: cough syrup - I was taking one for a while and tons of phlem was coming out... now I've stopped it as I noticed it was making me cough more but nothing much coming up. (TMI).... Now it's just a pesky once in a while tickle cough.

Dr. S - I'm so sorry that AF arrived...:hugs: it must be really hard after a great vacation...Hang in there! Are you home now?

Lady H - I'm sorry for the BFN.... but it's not over til the witch arrives... even if you are 14DPO... I hope she stays away :hugs::hugs::flower:

Manu - exciting that you are starting your stims now... I understand that it can get all overwhelming sometimes on here - but Carole is right -you may need the support along the way - so we are here for you! I agree this thread is the BEST!!! Good luck.... breathe in..... breathe out.....:hugs::winkwink:

Asry - wow I can't believe AF hasn't arrived.... Yes do the :sex: for sure!! I hope it comes and you can get a move on with everything this month. :winkwink: 
Re: our weather - Yes I live in Toronto - but it's not normally like this in March - we broke a lot of our records for weather this month. Today is cooler - I think 17 C - but Mon/Tues going to 4 or 5 C or something. That is typical weather for this time of year. The trees are all budding and tulips coming up early... hopefully there isn't a big frost now.

Carole - you are getting so close!!! so exciting... and so happy for you:hugs:

Hello to Missy, Lils, Purple, Never, Nikki, Butterfly, Ipen, HA, Carole, Twinks, Madeline and anyone I missed!!!:hugs:

AFM - Today is CD8 and I'm going to probably ov. in about 4 days (usually do on Day 12) but because of all the sickness and meds...I'm not sure what will happen this month.... hopefully it won't affect it too much... but if ov. comes later it will be a good thing.

Have a great day ladies!!!:hug::friends::friends:


----------



## ipen44

Hi All and Happy Sunday. I am getting all caught up. Looks like everyone is in a holding pattern. I hope Spring brings a lot of winter babies for us. I have my days all mixed up. I am reviewing my calender for tomorrow and see that I have booked 3 things for tomorrow at 9am (4 if you count that AF should arrive tomorrow). I guess I better let 2 of those folks know I am going to miss their meeting.

You girls are making me long for vacation. I do get to go to Nebraska this week--but that certainly does not count!

I feel so tired today. Went to bed at 11 and get up at 8:30. Should be plenty of sleep, but I think I am going for a nap.


----------



## Dwrgi

Ipen-I think you deserve a nap with your schedule! You need to rest as much as you can, and let it go. Have you started your new job, btw? Hope you're enjoying it! Good luck with the OV! FX!:thumbup:

Lady H-I am so very sorry that hag bag arrived. Grrr, I loathe her. Lots of treats today-you so deserve it! Now onto a new cycle, and it could be THE cycle! Hang on in there! :hugs::hugs:

Dashka-so pleased that you are feeling better! I remember reading that being ill is not necessarily a bad thing for conception, as your immune system is low, and so your body will not fight the embryo that is trying to implant! Go get those swimmers, young woman! xxxxx

Asry-any sign of You Know Who? I hope she has arrived if she is due, but really I hope she has not arrived and that it means you are "up the duff"! :haha::haha::haha: FX for you too! xxx

Purple-what are you up to?? Hope you're having a lovely weekend?? xx

Butterfly-:kiss::kiss::kiss: Has She gone yet? Hope she has and you can get ready for :sex:! Did you watch the Malaysian GP? Big :hugs: to you!

Missy-I think you're coming up to ovulation too! Huge tonnes of good luck to you, in catching those swimmers! :hugs::hugs:

HA-how are you? Hope you've had a lovely weekend. :hugs: to you! xxx

Twinkle-when do you OV? Am keeping everything crossed! xxxx

Frolicky and Lil-big :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Carole-hope you're having a restful weekend. Not long now, for just you and DH!!! So exciting!

Feell a bit better today-I never thought the TWW would be so bad. I DO feel exhausted by early evening, and I DO get a headache. I noticed last night my nipples (TMI) were itchy blush:) but that could be the oestrgen tablets. Five days to go before testing! Incidentally, what is the very earliest date that I can test from??? Not that I was going to, just making enquiries of a general sort! 

Lots of love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

DrS- sorry for :witch: but hopefully third is the charm for you and next IUI is the one :hugs::hugs:
Lady H- BFN is so depressing, I know. I hope you treat yourself to something nice :flower: buy yourself a beautiful spring bouqet of flowers they'll make you happy for many days when you take a look at them.
Ipen - good to hear from you :hugs:
Dwirgi - :hugs:happy you are feeling better today. I have the feeling you are preggers girl. I looked at my macig ball...:smug:

Nasty b**ch arrived today, or should I say YAY :muaha:. Dunno, started spotting yesterday and very light still today, but I guess I could call this cd1. How weird cycle I got :wacko::wacko: never ever experienced this 42 days, and what comes to temps I got my highest today 37,16c :dohh:
I really hope and pray that injections will grow folly(ies) *quickly* and we could do IUI on cd12 which is the last possible day before 4day easter holidays..


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Nasty b**ch arrived today, or should I say YAY :muaha:. Dunno, started spotting yesterday and very light still today, but I guess I could call this cd1. How weird cycle I got :wacko::wacko: never ever experienced this 42 days, and what comes to temps I got my highest today 37,16c :dohh:
> I really hope and pray that injections will grow folly(ies) *quickly* and we could do IUI on cd12 which is the last possible day before 4day easter holidays..

Oh I am SO sorry that they nasty b***h arrived today, she is such a tease. And what a weird cycle, too, but it just goes to show what the drugs do to our system. I am sending you a BIG hug, and hope that the injections will get those follies to grow, grow, grow in time for your IUI before the Easter hols. Lots of protein then, and perhaps acupuncture too, night help with this! Lots of luck hun, and thanks for the words of encouragement! xxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr. S-sorry I forgot to mention you in despatches. Sorry that AF has shown. Onwards and upwards, and third time lucky as Asry says. x


----------



## drsquid

unfortunately 3rd time lucky has already failed so i am now heading into the limited to no hope territory of iui..


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> unfortunately 3rd time lucky has already failed so i am now heading into the limited to no hope territory of iui..

Will you go for IVF with DS?? Next option surely?


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, wow Ive had loads to read to catch up, sorry for being missing in action over the weekend, there always seems loads to do at home with parents etc etc and I don't always get a minute to come on :(

anyway - I am all caught up now....

Twinkle - I LOVE you new avatar - you always find the best ones, Ive just done a tiny choke after seeing this lastest one!! :haha:

Asry - so sorry - or should that be so happy- that the :witch: finally arrived, I hope IUI now fits in with Easter etc for you!

Frolicky - I completely understand having a break away, so enjoy yours but know we are all thinking about you and sending love your way xxx good luck! :hugs:

Lils - stonehenge would be an amazing trip!! have you looked into prices yet?? would be nice to treat yourself :)

Dashka - so happy you are finally feelin a bit better, that sounded like a monster infection, poor you! :hugs:

Dwrgi - I love the jokes! I would guess 14 d-aftertransfer would be the very ealiest you could test hypothetically, and don't worry about symptoms, I had nothing at all until bang on 6 weeks! :hugs: Im still keeping all crossed for you :hugs: :hugs: I think you handling all this amazingly!!

Missy - you sound so completely renewed and full of energy since your workshop :hugs: Im so glad it's had such a good effect on you!

Butterfly - :hugs: hun. how are you doing??

welcome :flower: Septbride :) hope your stay here is short and sweet!

LadyH - Bah to bfn!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: although Ive just checked your chart and no af yet is that right?? keeping everything crossed xx

Manuiti - how fab that you are going to keep dh in the loop by filming your injections etc :) I hope the meds treat you well!! good luck! :hugs:

DrS - I am so sorry that this time didn't work :hugs: damn AF!! do something nice for yourself for the new few days xxx

and big squichy :hugs: to HA, Nikki, Carole, Never, Northstar, Ipen, Madelaine, and anyone I am missing.

Hope everyone has a lovely Monday xxx

afm - as Isaid, I was quite busy but did have a bit on energy and spare time yesterday so I did a little gardening - planted up some pots for out little patio outside the back door and it looks so pretty now - somewhere nice to sit in the sunchine :) the dogs sat out in the sun too, they honesty looked as if they were sunbathing :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls! How are you all?? Another beautiful day here in the UK-hope you all have a fab week, and have nice plans for the weekend!

Well, I know it's early but I have tested twice already. Sat and today. I KNOW it's too early, but I have no symptoms, etc. Both times negative of course! Am hoping for the best and preparing for the worst, and I have warned my OH to do the same. Feel so useless and hopeless and too bloody well past it! 

Anyway, OTD is Friday so should still be counting myself preggers until proven otherwise, but it's hard! 

Love to you all, and let's get some :bfp::bfp: girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

A - you are not uesless and you are not past it!! you are on (I would guess) the most stressfull journey of your life and everything is out of your control. hang in there and so something nice for yourself today, because you deserve it, because all you have been through!
huge big Loves and :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> A - you are not uesless and you are not past it!! you are on (I would guess) the most stressfull journey of your life and everything is out of your control. hang in there and so something nice for yourself today, because you deserve it, because all you have been through!
> huge big Loves and :hugs:

Thank you Purple-I missed your first post as I think we were typing at the same time! So glad that you had a good weekend, and that patio does sound lovely. We can't plant a THING as Gwydion and Ruby have a scorched earth policy-just destroy everything in sight. They uprooted a mature honeysuckle last summer, and left it in the middle of the lawn! I have replanted it and it has survived, but I notice THEY have been shredding leaves off it already! 

I had no idea I was so needy until I went through this experience-I just need so much positive affirmations. I had AF type pains just now. Hope that is a GOOD sign, not a bad.....! Yes, I'm far too early testing, but the waiting is KILLING ME!!!! :nope::nope::nope:

Hope you're having a fab day!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

I don't think you are needy at all hun! this is an awful wait, you have been poked and prodded and everyman (and his nurse) have been between your legs, and you have been and are now on drugs that would (and do) make grown women cry!! I am hoping and hoping and hoping for you and those three little 'uns. be kind to yourself xxxx

bless your two and their "gardening efforts" I buy nice tall pots now, because Brody has a lovely habit of climbing into shorter ones and making a little bed on newly planted things ! :haha:


----------



## missyt

Hi ladies! I have lot of catching up to do so I'll try my best for now.

Manuiti, I noticed your siggy, did you have FSH retested? Did they screw up the first time? Sorry if I missed this as I took a short break.

Asry, I was hoping this was it for you. I'm sorry AF came. I remember you saying you had short cycles. I was so sending positive vibes your way. 

Purple, I just love gardening. Its been a warm winter here and I got a jump start on my potted plants. I hope you are feeling well.

dwrgi, I think it may be a bit early to test. I think I tested 2 days before. Don't give up. I have a proposition for you. I read 2 books that you suggested so you have to read one I suggest. Please read Julia Indichova's Inconceivable. I read that after my horrible IVF experience where the stupid RE made me feel like a failure. After I read that book I regained hope in myself and just gained a lot more confidence.

Hello to dashka, butterfly, froliky, twinkle, lilsluz, HA, ipen, LadyH and anyone else I missed!

AFM, I had a smiley face on my digi OPK yesterday so DH and I BDd. I'll have to sneak it in again sometime today but I have an art class tonight so it may be after that. I have a teleconference tomorrow that Julia I. is running and I'm excited about that. She gave us some homework so I've been doing that.


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Everyone  Happy Monday! (that takes serious positive thinking just to write that as I hate Mondays :haha: ) Just caught up w/everyone, so:

Asry  Well. IF she was going to come you wanted her to come by Monday, so Im happy that :witch: came! (that was a big IF). Sending :hugs: to cure the :devil:. Its gotta be the drugs that delayed your cycle. I just hope it all works out for Easter as I know youve been so worried about that (I think worrying about timing is actually worse than the 2WW, personally!!!). Im working on the plans, but MAN its expensive (thanks for asking). Im so glad you are looking forward to a new cycle, tho  way to be positive, girl! :thumbup: :hugs:

Frolicky  Hope you are having a fun time w/the ILs! Good luck on Wed. u/s!!! :thumbup:

Purple  Oh,sounds like you had a great weekend gardening in some pretty wonderful weather! This is a bit strange of weather for UK, too, right? Everyone is getting a taste of Spring so early this year  so nice! :flower:

Dashka  Thank God you are feeling better! :happydance: I, too, hope that sickness delays that ov!!! Are you trying to cinnamon & honey this month to delay the eggy? Oh yeah  since my :loopy: experience w/guiafenesin, Ive been meaning to tell everyone that you can get it all by itself in Mucinex & no :wacko: feeling like the Robitussin, if you want to try it. yeah, everyone on this side of the pond is definitely getting a super-early Spring huh? FX & :dust:

Dwrgi  Oh Dwrgi, I feel like I have so much to say to you! Do you know how many times Ive heard women end up getting BFPs on cycles where they either werent trying, had given up OR had no symptoms & were thoroughly convinced it didnt happen? Oh, darlin, you do whatever you can/have to, to keep yourself busy this week  only 4 more days to go until testing  just hold out until Friday & do everything you can to remain positive  read your book, talk to TS&C, sit for at least 10 mins a day in nature or listening to the kind of music that reaches the soul or throw yourself into your teaching  whatever works for you. What do you teach anyway? And if you still lose hope? We ALL are carrying it around for you, so its STILL there no matter what!!!! :hugs::kiss::friends: :dust:

Ipen  I agree - work trips to Nebraska dont count unless you are a HUGE corn lover! :haha: So what are your plans for the next month  trying or still on break? Good luck at the 3 9am simultaneous mtgs! (you need a vacation) :thumbup: 

Butterfly  Hope the :witch: has left the building & you can get on w/booty call soon! :winkwink:

Twinks  thank you for recommending the Tor!  I didnt realize what that was (I just thought you spelled tour wrong :haha: ) until I read some more about the trip & they mentioned hiking to it? Gotta do more research though  theres sooooo much to learn & plan for! Where you at in your cycle? FX!!!

LadyH  so sorry about BFN!!!! :grr::grr: But, it aint over til she actually arrives so holding out HOPE! :flower:

Missy - YAY for smiley ov! Catch that eggy!!! :dust:

Manuiti  I am very happy to add you to the list too! Thats very nice you are filiming injections so you can do them together in a sense. Hope they went well & didn't hurt too much! FX...

DrS  Booo-hiss to AF!!!!!! What #IUI is this? Are you thinking of moving on to IVF? You sounded so down  please dont give up yet, darlin :hugs:

Carole - thank you for the positive posts as they help me out by reading them, too! 

Hi to HA, Nikki, Never and anyone else I am missing!!!

AFM  working on the plans for the trip to Stonehenge & Bath, but its going to take a good while, I think. I have to get approved to do the next level of reiki 1st anyway, so have to send in a bunch of forms, etc. But at least I did start some research on everything, going to use points Ive saved up for 10 years (190,000) from credit card & etc. Also found out the attunement is right in the middle of the circle (special permit, I guess), so I wont get jipped on that part :winkwink: DH cant go & is worried about me traveling alone, but Ill figure it out (just dont let me drive a car & Ill be ok  Id scare the pants off every UKr on the road - & myself - driving on the wrong side! :haha::haha: ) Ill have to stick to buses & trains

I just realized this morning I am CD13 (yikes) so should ov this wknd? (late ovr  CD19-ish). May just relax :coffee: through this cycle I dunno? I should find out by the end of the week whats wrong w/us so we can move fwd w/TTC a little more educated. Hopefully its just something little, but well see. FX

Have a great week everyone!!! LOVE you guys!!!! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil - haha - sorry I should have explained Tor better! Your trip sounds amazing - getting to go into the middle of Stonehenge is something hadly anyone gets to do!

Your post was fab - I'm always in awe of people who remember to comment on everyone - I read but I'm rubbish at keeping up with comments to everyone - I think I need to start commenting whenever I think of something rather than trying to do one big post!


----------



## twinkle1975

Missy - I know what you mean about sneaking in DTD - I'm so busy this week it's going to be very much wham bam thank you mam!

Fingers crossed for you that you catch the egg this time!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi - big hugs as always xxx

Just googled PMA smiley to see if I could find one for you & discovered that PMA is also an extra strength version of ecstasy - also known as chicken yellow. You learn something new every day!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Come on Asry's follies - GROW GROW!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dr Squid - sorry things didn't work this time - don't give up hope xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Manuiti - I think we all need a break away from BnB everynow & again - it's sometimes like seeing our own craziness multiplied 100 times over. We'll be here for you when you need us though x


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry - this does mean that I'm taking up an entire page with my replies but I'd rather you knew I was paying attention & not just popping in here to moan about my own issues!


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> Lil - haha - sorry I should have explained Tor better! Your trip sounds amazing - getting to go into the middle of Stonehenge is something hadly anyone gets to do!
> 
> Your post was fab - I'm always in awe of people who remember to comment on everyone - I read but I'm rubbish at keeping up with comments to everyone - I think I need to start commenting whenever I think of something rather than trying to do one big post!

Thanks Twinks! :thumbup: Yeah, class description says: "We will have the stones all to ourselves for over an hour and be able to meditate with them prior to and after the attunement. Stonehenge was built at this location because of the powerful ley lines that meet here and the uplifting healing energies that converge both from below and from above." How very cool huh? 

And the "hikes" sound REALLY amazing too: "While the hike is safe and well be going slowly and stopping to rest along the way giving people time to smell the roses, those going on the hike do so at their own risk. The spiritual sites well be going to include: *The Chalice Well, The White and Red Springs, The Entrance to Fairy Land, The Tor, Gog and Magog*. Well also be hiking through meadows and have an enjoyable time meditating and giving each other Reiki along the way. Make sure you book extra time at Abbey House or at another B&B so you can go on the hike."

Fairy land?! :thumbup: Perhaps a little fairy can lend me some of her wonderful :dust: so I can spread it to all of us on this site! :happydance::dust:

P.S. - whatever works for you in the posting, there's no "right way" to do it! I do have to look back a lot myself & only belong to 2 main threads...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - just wanted to say hello - Really busy today so can't post a long one - but just wanted to say to 

Dwrgi - YOU HANG IN THERE GIRL!!!! Keep really busy this week and enjoy the weather to get your mind off it.... Try to meditate no more than 5-10 min. a day in a dark room - visualize everything coming to you and put in as many details as you can. The more details you put in the more real you make it .... .....And then keep busy! 

Asry - it's a good thing that she arrived!! hope the timing works for Easter!:flower:

Lady H - hope she is still staying away for you!:thumbup:

Good luck to everyone who is ov. this week!

Hello and big hugs to everyone!! Sorry I can't post more...

love you all!!

xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Whoa LilS :ninja:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your trip sounds so awesome!! :thumbup:
Hiking sounds lovely, love it!! And you're going to Fairy Land :cloud9::awww: gotta say I Love it - again.. Hopefully you'll get to see our little Tinkerbell there also and she'll bring you the dust you need :hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey girls, you're all fab, as usual! :flower::flower::flower::flower:

Lil-that trip sounds absolutely amazing. It may be expensive, but it's not every day you get to do something like that, so throw everything at it! It is INCREDIBLE that you'll be going inside the Stonehenge circle-how truly eerie and amazing at the same time! I would love to meet up with you, and I'm sure we can arrange something! Keep on planning, and it'll help you take your mind off the TTC stuff!! :thumbup:

Good luck with the :sex: this weekend. I think that being a bit more laid back about the event is far better than getting stressed out about it all. I hope that the results you get on Friday will be productive, and that they'll help you to plan what to do next! I like a plan!! :hugs::hugs:

Twinkle-you are a poppet, you are always so thoughtful, and you make me smile! I'll have me some chicken yellow, please! Oh sorry, I meant PMA!!! Brilliant! I hope that you DO manage to get some :sex::sex: this week and that magic things can then occur! Good luck hun! :thumbup::thumbup:

Asry-how are you? Is SHE still hanging around? I hope she isn't giving you too much trouble and is about to leave the building! Good luck for this cycle! Let this be the one! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Dashka-that is SO sweet of you and thank you! I do need to go back and talk to T,S and C and just to connect with the idea. Thanks, you have inspired me again! Hope you're feeling much better to last week. Big :hugs: to you! 

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## agape love

Haven't been on here in awhile but still wishing baby dust and sticky beans to everyone. Just finished first round of clomid today and have a scan scheduled for Friday. Dr wanted to do IUI but I have chosen to try with clomid for 2-3 rounds.

I haven't had any really side effects except those dreaded night sweats. Poor DH has to deal with me getting up and down all night because I go from hot to cold in a matter of minutes.

I haven't did any temping or OPK this cycle. Hoping for the best for us all! :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Lovely Ladies

A quick post as I am super busy at work and feel like I am battling against the tide at the moment:growlmad:

To all of you ladies about to O go get that hubby in the mood and catch that egg. For those of you using the science option praying that the Dr takes good aim and gets the spermies exactly where they need to go:hugs:

For Manuti on IVF good luck girl and keep the faith, our bodies really are capable of amazing things we just get a little too used to being told they are broken:hugs:

Missy loving that you are back with us and completely understand and support your decision to go the natural route. Look at me I fell naturally after 2 IVF's so it does happen and I am sure it will for you honey.:hugs:

Dwrgi how are you feeling today? Not long to go now before you test so keep believing as miracles happen every day. My huge fat belly if living proof.

Purple glad you got to enjoy the outside this weekend, we are unexpected enjoying some rain today which is very late in the year for Bahrain but we are loving it as soon enough it will be like a sauna.

AFM I am recovering from a bad fall last week and all is ok apart from a very sore and swollen knee that they think I might have damaged my ligaments but won't be able to X-ray until bubba is born:cry: I am also starting to feel it with the pregnancy and felt so uncomfortable and just not right last night but I can't complain as it has been plain sailing up to now and I am in the final straight. I am definitely packing my hospital bag this week just in case she decides to make an early appearance:haha:

Take care ladies and hope you all have a great day x x


----------



## purplelou

Oh Carole - I am so sorry to hear about your fall!! poor thing, I hope you heal super fast and feel better soon xx


----------



## missyt

Lil, your trip to Stonehenge sounds amazing! Go for it girl! That will be such a wonderful experience for you and so many great memories.

Twinks, you are so funny. I don't think anyone minds how you post.

Carole, I'm happy your fall wasn't serious. How scary. And yes you are an inspiration to me as one who got a BFP naturally after unsuccessful IVFs.

Dwrgi, I hope you are feeling better, hon. You need to do something nice for yourself to boost your spirits. 

Hello to the rest of you ladies! :flower:

AFM, not much going on. I guess I'm in the 2WW. We had a really cold night last night and I'm glad I didn't plant my seedlings yet.


----------



## Lady H

Hello lovelies, still reading threads and wish you all well. I am still in Limbo land with no AF now on day 16 DPO with a normal Post O phase of 12 days but that BFN in Sunday has confused me. Temp took a dive today so maybe tomorrow....?


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies...I am just quicly popping in before I ride home to our house full. I am so tired already and I have 6 more days. :) 

We told DH's parents and they were supportive. It was nice. I don't have to tip toe around them and now I know the child will be loved by them. 

Carol - Sorry about your fall but I am glad your bags are packed and you're getting ready to meet your new little bundle of joy!! :cloud9:

Arsy - I hope you can do your IUI before Easter!! FX'd for you!

Good Luck to everyone who officially entered the TWW! I will be joining you in a few days. I hope we can all stay grounded etc.

Dwrgi - How are you holding up? When do you test?

DrS - Sorry!! :hugs: :hugs: 

LadyH - Any new news? :hugs: Hang in there.

This is a really quick post so I know there are a lot of you...Never, LilS, Purple, HA, Manuiit, Ipen, Twinkle, Butterfly, Dashka, Missy, Agape etc. Hi everyone!! :hugs: Have a peaceful evening!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I wrote some stuff down! :)

LilS: Fantastic news about the Stonehenge trip. I've barely been out of the country, let alone an iconic location like that. Have fun!

Dwrigi and MissyT: I hope the TWW nets something good for you both. 

Squid and Asy: Sorry to hear about that wicked witch flying on your doorstep. When we're young, we beg for her, and now, wish we never had met her, LOL.

Mantui: I totally understand abt the temporary breaks from the site--I'm the queen of that. Sometimes I read and don't post because even now it gets overwhelming for me. 

Twinkle--Special shout to my Board OG.

Hi to Frolicky (have fun with in-laws, LOL), IPen, Agape, Lady H (hope something moves for you).

AFM: I know this was a few pages back, but I have to ask if that Saw Mill Mall is near/in Sunrise FL? If so, it is the best mall I've been to. AND that's the mall that made me miss my flight back to Cali! My family was shoping with me, and by the time I bought some items, took the rental car back and got the the airport, our flight had left! LOL. Cost me $300 to pay for the next day's flight for me and the family. :haha:

In other news, I'm battling yet another cold sore. Had one just last month. This one's even worse. Haven't had them in years. I have raging hormones to thank for this, I think. :growlmad: 

Also having a lovely row with the DH. You guys are gonna totally understand this. It's so funny, because usually, I'd have to weigh any argument with where I was in the cycle. Like if I was close to OV, I'd have to find a way to smooth out the argument, right? But now, I have no incentive. I'm all, got what I wanted, not gonna apologize. It's so bad (terrible) but that's how I basically happen to feel at the moment. :blush:


----------



## LilSluz

Just poppin in for a "quickie" - 

LadyH - just saw the spotting, too :grr::grr: on :witch:!!! :growlmad: so sorry she came for you :flow:

Frolicky - glad to hear from you! My grandmother always said that guests are like fish - they start to stink after 3 days... so GL on the 6! :thumbup: Glad you told them & they were supportive! :flower: 

Carole - you be careful & please take care of yourself - only a little longer, so hang in there, it will all be worth it :baby: :flower::cloud9:

Asry - yeah, I'm not going home until I catch Tink & force :gun: some :dust: out of her for all of us! :bodyb: :winkwink: I'm soooo hoping you catch the eggy "before or after" Easter holiday weekend! Maybe the Easter Bunny will give you an nice, pretty Easter Eggy early :thumbup: 

Dwrgi - sounds cool, huh? So I looked up Cardiff & it isn't very far 30mi/48.2K from Glastonbury :happydance:!!! Hopef I'll "get accepted" soon & can really start making plans... Just 3 more days for you (FX, FX, FX) :happydance::flower::hugs:

Missy - thanx for encouragement - I'm going to go for it, I think :winkwink: GL in 2WW & keep up the postive imagery :thumbup::flower:

Purple - starting to look at prices & its quite hefty partly bc I can't make a long trip :plane: like that in small seats or I prob won't be able to walk by the time I get off the flight. :nope: Flights are REALLY bad on my back just after 2.5 hrs, so a little scared about that.:argh::confused: So I may have to splurge & do upgrade w/my credit card points just to premium economy (not 1st class or I'd have to sell my house!) - trip will probably cost me... $5000 (& that's prob after I cash in miles). Was thinking maybe I should hit Bath 1st thing after that flight?! :thumbup: :haha: Hope you are doing well, darlin, gonna go check your journal after this :flower:

Agape - good luck on Friday :thumbup:

:wave: Dashka, Twinks, Butterfly, Manuiti, DrS, HA & anyone else I missed! 

We can't get fert Dr. appt to find out all the test results until Monday - Monday?! :grr::grr: They are just sitting there in his office right now - just waiting to be read...:brat: Oh well, going to stay calm & chill for the whole next week - ommm, ommm, :cool: :coffee: 

Well, I just "meant to" pop in & see how everyone was doing & wanted to wish lots of Tinkerbell Fairyland Baby :dust: :dust::dust: to all of you BEAUTIFUL ladies! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Nikki - just missed your post! thank you, I'm hoping to get that trip together. Yes, Sawgrass Mills mall is in Sunrise, FL - how funny you missed your flight bc of shopping! :haha: Wow, I hope you got some reeaaalllyy good stuff for that extra $300! :haha:

Cold sores are horrible! :sad1: Are you allowed to take Valtrex while preg? I always wondered that bc I get 1 every year? & have pills on hand at all times...

I hear you about DH - when TTC you seem, at times, to ov at the worst-ever, not-very-loving moments,:nope: (So now you feel "free" :thumbup: :muaha:) Wow, happy 14.5 weeks!


----------



## purplelou

Good morning lovely ladies, I hope you are all well :)
it's another gorgeous day in the midalnds today!! :)
I slept horribly last night, dogs and DH snoring away and then I was worried I would miss the alarm :dohh: so Im not going to do a massive post this am - too sleepy!! (sorry):sleep: but I am reading and thinking about you all:flower:
anyway - hope you all have a fab day xxx

Big loves :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Girls! How are you all? It was soooo quiet on here yesterday! Hope you are all okay?

Carole-oh my gosh, so glad to hear that you're okay. It's a pain that you can't get an x-ray but Zara has to come first! Hope it gets better with a bit of rest. Glad that the bag is packed! I wouldn't be surprised if Z arrived early! :hugs:

Nikki-I soooooooo get the attitude with your DH. It's like 'I'm pregnant' so I don't care what you have to say! We girls are so bad! Hope you get it patched up soon, and cold sore vapourises! You're probably under the weather. xxx

Frolicky-glad you told the ILs. I am sure they will be totally supportive. At least you don't have to hide anything or conceal your emotions. Good luck with the scan tomorrow, isn't it? xxx

Lil-so great to have that trip to look forward to. Always good to have a distraction. What a blow about results, but Monday will be here soon enough. xxxxx

Purple-sorry to hear you had a bad night. Hope you can take it easy today. Big hugs to you, Axxx

:flower::flower: to Butterfly, Missy, HA, Lady H, Asry, :hugs::hugs:

Girls-I am spotting red, and have the worst AF cramps ever. Didn't sleep a wink last night. Tested today, 12 days post 3 day transfer, and a BFN. I know that OTD is Friday but there isn't a lot of hope really. Feel like sh*t, tbh, and people are expecting me to function. WTF? :saywhat:. Anger, tiredness and exhaustion is obviously playing havoc with my ability to articulate myself politely! 

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

A I wish there was something I could do to magically make this work. You so deserve this hon :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

It really really sucks that positive thoughts and general female force/thinking/willing can't make things work - if it did we'd all be pregnant by now as I know we all spend our time willing god things to happen to each other. :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Dwrgi, Nooooo! :grr::grr::grr: Is there any way that could be implant spotting? I know you said it was red, but...? I'm sorry I'm a little uneducated when it comes to side effects & etc. of ICSI/IVF, so I'm still holding out hope for you & won't be convinced until/unless something happens full-force! :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Forget "articulating politely" :gun: you can let it all out on us, we can handle it & of all people, we understand. I hope you can take the day off from work & rest? I'm so sad, but I'm going to hold out hope for you...

Please keep us updated & sending you lots of big :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh Dwrgi - first :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Like Lils, Im a bit clueless when it comes to ivf and signs and symptoms
I hope it doesn't mean bad news! I really do, as Twinks said if positive thoughts were what it took, none of us would need this thread. can you ring your clinic for advice??


----------



## HappyAuntie

I've been around, just not posting... mostly because by the time I've read everything, I can't remember the comments I wanted to make... I seem to be suffering from severe distraction lately. 

But now I am completely focused on Dwrgi... hon, I am just gutted for you. Screw being polite. Go ahead and be short-tempered at work if you need to - you can always apologize later and just tell them you'd just received bad news... it's the truth without divulging too much. If it would make you feel better to know for certain now instead of waiting until Friday, would your clinic be willing to do a beta today? 

Sending you big big hugs, rolled across the ocean in giant waves to you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We're all here for you. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## drsquid

carole- dont worry about not geting an xray. they are a waste of time for stuff like that anyway. you didnt break your knee. did you tear anything? maybe but you cant tell without mri (which is safe during pregnancy but likely way uncomfortable and wouldnt change anything at this point because no one is gonna operate til after the baby). hope it feels better soon

dwrgi- sorry *hugs* hope everthing works out

2nd gonal f shot last night. i think they are making me feel sleepy (but hard to tell what with jetlag and going back to work and going in way early to make up for running out for doc appts). if it works.. im ok with it. now fingers crossed the stupid meds arrive today


----------



## HappyAuntie

drsquid said:


> 2nd gonal f shot last night. i think they are making me feel sleepy (but hard to tell what with jetlag and going back to work and going in way early to make up for running out for doc appts). if it works.. im ok with it. now fingers crossed the stupid meds arrive today

I'm glad to hear you're not giving up. :hugs: Did you switch drs? I know you were frustrated about not getting counts on your donor sperm....


----------



## missyt

Purple, I can totally relate to you about the snoring! Usually its DH snoring on my right side and Smokers snoring on my left sides. Smokes has a much more pushed in snout than Bandi so he is definately a snorer. And he gives dad a run for his money!

Dwrgi, oh girl, I hate that you are going through this. It breaks my heart. I'm so glad you ordered Julia's book because it was the one thing that made me feel better after my IVF. I found some hope in myself and it brought me to this journey now where I do believe in myself whole heartedly. But you aren't out yet. Do what you need to do and take time for yourself. You need to be good to yourself, hon.


----------



## drsquid

happyauntie- no i actually talked to him. he said the reason they dont do sperm counts is becasue they are a waste of money. the numbers dont actually really mean anything in terms of outcome as donor sperm is always about the who guidlines for numbers. but im going to get one this time anyway. he said if hed realized i was upset we could have checked the sperm even after it arrived in the room. he gave me the option to try another round of femara (which is apparenlty the recommended protocal) but i opted to move on to injections instead.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
Dwrgi  Oh Im so sorry that you are having this scare. I really hope with all my being that its not what you are thinking Wish I could give you a GIGANTIC HUG right now :hug: Im still crossing all my limbs and praying for you that this is implantation bleeding or something.Its possible to have cramps as well with that too right? OH IM PRAYING FOR YOU HUN :hugs::hugs:xoxo

Lady H  hope you get answers soon? Im confused did AF arrive or are you still waiting?

Carol  sorry about your fall! How scary Hope you can take it easy on yourself 

Frolicky  wow 6 more days! You poor thing hang in there. Glad you are feeling better about telling the in-laws. Good luck if your scan is today?

Asry - hows it looking for you for this weekend?

Lils  hope you get accepted for the trip!... you so deserve a break. Wow you are a CPA.. I never would have guessed you were a numbers person. Hee hee . You are way too funny! Hope the test results go well Monday...

Nikki  hope you smooth it out with DH Youre allowed!! Youve earned it Hope the cold sore disappears quickly...

Purple  hope you get some shut-eye tonight 

Missy  I can totally relate with the snoring too !! DH on one side and sometimes my dog (shes a Westie) on the floor. 

Dr. S  Good luck with the shots!

AFM - today I'm CD11 - usually my OPK is positive on day 11 - but not yet so I'm hoping ov. will be delayed a little this month (so egg has more time to develop)... I think my really bad Upper Resp. thing and all the meds may have something to do with it. I'm on my last day of antibiotics today and feel much better, but still have to use the inhaler thing for another week (yuk!) Were still BDing every other day this week just in case.

Hello to everyone Ive missed! Big hugs to everyone.:hug:
xoxo


----------



## Lady H

Hi Lovelies, :witch: rode in to town this am and I was actually pleased! Means I am out of limbo. It's really heavy too. Worst in the year since I stopped Bcp. Started the Fertility Monitor day1 and ditching OPKs and temping this month, less stressful.

Hugs to you all but I have to particularly send :hugs: to Dwrgi. Wishing hard for you that all ok :kiss::kiss:


----------



## froliky2011

LadyH - :hugs: Moving forward is definitely better than limbo. 

Dashka - Good Luck!! My body is doing the opposite and I got my LH surge early. The mc really messed things up.

Dwrgi - How are you? FX'd for you!! :hugs: :hugs:

Hi to everyone! I am just quickly popping in again. I got my LH surge this morning so the doctor (substitute, new guy...who is a fetiltiy doctor and not just an obgyn) gave me a trigger too and decided to do IUI tomorrow morning. Onto round #4. 

I hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

froliky-fingers crossed. im right behind you =)


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - you're so funny - you mean, I don't sound like a _total _dork? :haha: (just have an inner dork that comes out once in a while) :haha: Yeah, people are always shocked :saywhat: when they ask what I do bc I don't fit the typical profile in _any_ sense of the word. My fellow CPAs think I'm absolutely crazy :wacko: :haha:

Oh I'm hoping that ov stays away a couple more days! You totally called that like weeks ago! - how the sickness & meds may delay ov some & it sounds like it did - yay! :happydance: :hugs: So glad you are feeling better, but yes, young lady finish all those meds even if yuckies... :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so Reiki List for tonight I have:
Dashka, Purple, LadyH, Butterfly, Asry, Dwrgi, Frolicki, Missy & Manuiti

Please let me know if I missed anyone or if anyone else wants to be added :thumbup: (I'll pop in before I go just in case...)

Dwrgi, I'll send you some extra energy this week too, honey how are you? I'm worried about you... :hugs::kisses::hugs::kisses:

Hoping positive energy & :dust: goes to all you wonderful ladies tonight! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## agape love

Hello ladies...
Dwrgi hope you get some rest and keep your head and heart in the journey.
Lady H a new start is always encouraging....wishing lots of baby dust.

Just saying Hi to everyone. 

Nothing much going on here. Calculators say starting fertile period so planning on BD all I can. My Drs appointment is actually in the morning at 8am. A little nervous and now thinking that is really early to do scan but still excited. I haven't had any ov pains as this is actually only CD11. I do have some increase in CM but OPK for last two days negative (digital OPK). 

Wishing you all everything you want and deserve.....


----------



## ipen44

Hi ladies,

Greetings from lovely Nebraska. I get to go home tomorrow. I am getting better at using my kindle fire to surf the web and catch up on b and b. 

You are all so inspiring. This infertily business stinks and you all handle it with such grace. From those with recent miscarriages to those who have never seen a pink line, you all just keep going. Infertility does produce character and you are all proof of that. It is a pleasure to :happydance: and :cry: with you all.

AF should be drooling around soon. She is a day late which is atypical, but my odds with DH's sperm are very low so my hopes aren't up. Ha I meant to type rolling around, but a drooling old AF is funny so I have to leave it.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies - Ive just popped on to see how you are doing Dwrgi - and to send you love and :hugs: and :kiss: by the ton.
I am still hoping with all my heart that it is not bed new for you hun.


I will write more later
big loves xxx


----------



## Asryellah

First of all, Dwirgi how are you doing:hugs:? I really really hope that spotting was innocent and in few days you'll get second line into the test!!!! And what ever you are feeling, let us know good or bad - this is the place to vent!
But I'm still staying optimistic and keeping my fingers crossed :hugs::hugs:

LadyH- sorry for :witch: stupid hag showing up :hugs:. But I guess its a good desicion if temping etc stresses you, then don't do it. Have a break :thumbup:

Yay Froliky&DrS with IUI :happydance: now lots and lots of :dust: to your way!! Froliky, how has it been now with the inlaws? :thumbup: we also have a saying here that guests start to stink after 3 days :haha: 

LilS- how was Reiki? And thanks again for putting me into your list :hugs: so nice of you! I'm allready feeling the good&warm wibes coming through the air and giving me The Easter Egg of my life :blue:

Purps- hope you got some sleep last night :sleep: Our puppy does not sleep with us, we keep the door closed and he sleeps outside our bedroom door. I'm so sensitive with sleeping that I wake up in little noises so I didn't want him in. OH doesnt snore but sometimes he BREATHES so noisily which I wake up and have to poke him :haha: 

Carole - I hope you are good and your bags are packed..ready steady...:hugs:

AFM, I had my first U/S today cd5 and 2 little follies (7mm&8mm) growing there and I started my FSH shots. It didn't hurt at all!!!! My hands were shaking putting that needle on the pen but doing the shot didn't feel a thing.
Hoping to do IUI #2 next wednesday/thursday.

:hugs::kiss: to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!!! 

Thank you all for asking about me. AF is getting stronger and stronger and I have the worst period pain ever :nope::nope:. I know that it is all over-I knew last week when I had no symptoms, but I kept on hoping. When I started spotting, I knew it wasn't a good sign, and now that it is increasing, not abating, well it says it all, really, doesn't it? I shall test again tomorrow, as that is my OTD, but I know that I shall see a single solitary line, like always. 

I feel completely devastated, and so bad for my OH and so frustrated by how pants it all is. I knew we had to have another go at IVF as otherwise, it would have been a case of wondering what if? But now it's time to face facts that I'll either have some miraculous perimenopausal baby, or have to consider egg donation and adoption as very real options. It's time to wake up and smell the roses. 

I have googled why embryos fail to implant, and the general consensus seems to be pointing towards older eggs. AMH does not give an indication of egg quality, but quantity, but it makes sense that the older I am, the harder it will be. And, as I don't have as many eggs to play with, then it's about hoping for that miraculous 'wonder' egg. I am still hoping that I shall get a natural baby, but it's about when and how!!! 

I feel awful for OH as he wanted this to work as much as me, and he is desperate to be a dad, as I am to be a mum. His sample was positively stratospheric so this is all down to me and my old body. It is such a huge responsibility because we're not talking about being able to take him away for the weekend, but about being able to make a baby with him. And clearly I can't. Oh if I hadn't wasted all those years doing stupid NHS tests, and sitting on a waiting list, but just gone straight to the big guns, I am sure the outcome would have been so different. But, no point regretting anything, as the time has gone now. 

How I feel now is that I want to get blind drunk, and hump for Britain! I want to scream and shout and tell the whole blasted world to F&&k off (apart from my lovely friends on here, of course). People just have no idea, and around me there are classrooms of teachers who have no idea about how truly sh*t I am feeling now. Of course, we don't talk about infertility do we? 

I know that the clinic did everything within their power, so it's good old Mother Nature that has let me down. I so wish that we'd had a decent cycle last summer so that we could compare the results of two IVF treatment cycles, rather than one, but this is not possible. We can keep throwing money at IVF, and I'm sure that, like Celine Dion, if I did six or seven or eight cycles, I'd get a BFP but who has the money for this? So that is the reality. 

Today, I am in work as we have parents evening tonight (I missed the last one two weeks ago, as I'd just had ET), but tomorrow, I am going to take that test, see the single line, and just stay at home. I don't give a sh&t if they want to sack me. There are far more important things in life.

Thank you all so much for your support and encouragement and kind words. I wouldn't have been able to do this, without you. And I really mean that. We all deserve to be mums; if my body won't let me, I have to explore unpalatable truths that I may never have previously considered-DE, adoption,etc. That is the reality for me, at this stage.

Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer. I'll be here for you all, as always! 

Lots and lots of love,
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky and DrS and Asry - good good good luck with IUI, I am cheering you all on - may this be THE cycle for you guys!! :hugs:

LadyH - bah for the :witch: but at least you are not in Limboland anymore - becase that sucks!! is it the cbfm you are using?? if so and if you have any questions etc - ask away, it's what I used :) good luck hun!! :hugs:

Lils - thank you for Reiki last night :) and for thinking of us - you are such a sweetheart! I hope you got some lovely positive vibes from it too!

Carole - I hope your leg is feeling better - great advice from DrS there! are your bags all packed and ready?? :hugs:

Ipen - I had to laught at AF Drooling around - lol- it's a good word for her though :haha:

HA - lovely to "see you" for a bit, you should come and go as you need to, but remember we are all here with a listening ear and loads of cyber :hugs: when you need us 

missy & Dashka - snoring is awful isn't it, I have to confess to giving dh a bit of a jab or a little "nudge" with a foot to make him stop. I think I do it too to be honest but dh tells me he never hears me - bless him!

Agape - good luck with your doctors appointment tomorrow! let us know how you get on :hugs:

Nikki - hope you are DH have made up :hugs: and I hope your cold sore is better - they are sore aren't they!?

Manuiti - not sure if you'll read this - but I hope you are doing ok and meds are going smoothly, pop in anytime and let us know how you are getting on! :hugs:

Twinkle - has AF moved herself along now?? she is not welcome!! I hope this cycle you have good luck and are able to be in the rihgt place at the right time to catch that eggy :) :hugs:

Dwrgi - extra :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you xx

Im sure I am missing someone, so big :hugs: if that is you and I am sorry!

afm - still tired, still didn'tsleep good last night, Im not if I am too hot or what is keeping me awake, probably has a lot to do with dad (who is doing ok to be fair)but never mind - not too long till the weekend :happydance:
hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## purplelou

A - we cross posted, so I didn't give a proper reply to you above.

first - extra :hugs: 
second if you want to swear and scream and vent - then we would all understand and know you can it safetly here and we will all still love you!

third - I completely gutted for you!

fourth - this is NOT your fault. It isn't your "Old body" or "old eggs" you haven't let anyone down, it's nature and IVF is not a definite - weather we are 24 or 44 or anywhere in between, please don't blame yourself.

fifth - do whatever you need to do to get through this, have a drink, eat chocolate, cry into a pillow, scream in the garden, cling onto your dh, but get through it.....and then think about your next step - but only when you are ready.

sixth - (I know - it's long!) stuff work! because that's what you need to do at the moment 

I wish I could make it right for you, I really wish I could. If I can help in any way - let me know

big loves xxxx


----------



## purplelou

ohh and P.s.
you are sooo not a "debbie downer" 
this is completely shitty!! you are allowed to feel like this :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - :hugs: I wish I could do more. :hugs:

I want to add something. Back in 2008 my DH said he did not want children. I love him with all my heart and understood his reasons but 3-4 years later he agreed to have a child (after some long discussions and heart to heart talks). After that we began TTC with our known donor. Then the doctors found my breast lump and polyp (after giving me bc for two years saying my irregular periods we're just hormonal imbalances). I really think the thought of not having a child was killing me. I do believe our thoughts are powerful. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you so much!

Just had an email from my consultant and she says, considering my symptoms, that results won't change by tomorrow and to stop the progesterone and oestrogen. 

:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh hun! :cry::hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs:

I think Lou said it so well - this is not your fault, even though I know it feels that way... you have no control over your ovaries - it's just shitty shitty shit. 

We are all here for you, and with you, for as long as it takes. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

And as for wishing you'd done things differently, I think we all have things we'd have done differently if we knew then what we know now... for me, we wouldn't have waited so long after #1 to try again, we would have jumped straight to IVF after our rmc workup, etc.... When those regretful thoughts come, try to remember to counter them by reminding yourself that, at every step of the way, you made the best decision you could at that time. 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> Hi girls!!!
> 
> Thank you all for asking about me. AF is getting stronger and stronger and I have the worst period pain ever :nope::nope:. I know that it is all over-I knew last week when I had no symptoms, but I kept on hoping. When I started spotting, I knew it wasn't a good sign, and now that it is increasing, not abating, well it says it all, really, doesn't it? I shall test again tomorrow, as that is my OTD, but I know that I shall see a single solitary line, like always.
> 
> I feel completely devastated, and so bad for my OH and so frustrated by how pants it all is. I knew we had to have another go at IVF as otherwise, it would have been a case of wondering what if? But now it's time to face facts that I'll either have some miraculous perimenopausal baby, or have to consider egg donation and adoption as very real options. It's time to wake up and smell the roses.
> 
> I have googled why embryos fail to implant, and the general consensus seems to be pointing towards older eggs. AMH does not give an indication of egg quality, but quantity, but it makes sense that the older I am, the harder it will be. And, as I don't have as many eggs to play with, then it's about hoping for that miraculous 'wonder' egg. I am still hoping that I shall get a natural baby, but it's about when and how!!!
> 
> I feel awful for OH as he wanted this to work as much as me, and he is desperate to be a dad, as I am to be a mum. His sample was positively stratospheric so this is all down to me and my old body. It is such a huge responsibility because we're not talking about being able to take him away for the weekend, but about being able to make a baby with him. And clearly I can't. Oh if I hadn't wasted all those years doing stupid NHS tests, and sitting on a waiting list, but just gone straight to the big guns, I am sure the outcome would have been so different. But, no point regretting anything, as the time has gone now.
> 
> How I feel now is that I want to get blind drunk, and hump for Britain! I want to scream and shout and tell the whole blasted world to F&&k off (apart from my lovely friends on here, of course). People just have no idea, and around me there are classrooms of teachers who have no idea about how truly sh*t I am feeling now. Of course, we don't talk about infertility do we?
> 
> I know that the clinic did everything within their power, so it's good old Mother Nature that has let me down. I so wish that we'd had a decent cycle last summer so that we could compare the results of two IVF treatment cycles, rather than one, but this is not possible. We can keep throwing money at IVF, and I'm sure that, like Celine Dion, if I did six or seven or eight cycles, I'd get a BFP but who has the money for this? So that is the reality.
> 
> Today, I am in work as we have parents evening tonight (I missed the last one two weeks ago, as I'd just had ET), but tomorrow, I am going to take that test, see the single line, and just stay at home. I don't give a sh&t if they want to sack me. There are far more important things in life.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support and encouragement and kind words. I wouldn't have been able to do this, without you. And I really mean that. We all deserve to be mums; if my body won't let me, I have to explore unpalatable truths that I may never have previously considered-DE, adoption,etc. That is the reality for me, at this stage.
> 
> Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer. I'll be here for you all, as always!
> 
> Lots and lots of love,
> Amanda
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Dwrgi firstly I am sending you the biggest hugs and cuddles that I can and wish I was living in the UK so I could jump in the car and give them to you in person.

Please please please do not blame yourself and your "old" body, which is not the case. Yes it does get harder as we get older but it is not impossible and you have not let your DH down at all. You were in this together and I am sure he is just as upset for you and how you are feeling as you are for him. Men like to feel they can make it all better for their wife and with fertility that power is taken away from them so it hits them hard. After all man is supposed to be powerful and take care of his family, that is how they are brought up.

I think you need to take some time out for yourself get drunk, eat too much and do all the things that you were not allowed to do whilst on treatment. I know I have said it before but IVF is so horribly tough that others just couldn't begin to imagine you put your heart, soul and a whole lot of money into something that has no certainty because we are so desperate for a baby. There is nothing wrong with that as you said you needed to try again so that you would not have regrets but I also understand you not wanting to do IVF again. After my 2nd attempt and falling so ill I decided I did not want to go through it all again although DH wanted me to try another 2 times at least. It is a personal decision that only you know when you are done with medical intervention.

That said honey I want you to know that there is still a chance that you will get your miracle, sometimes things happen when we least expect them and I am hoping and praying that this is the case for you. 

I say sod the job tomorrow, stay at home cry and wail when you need to and put you first. Make absolutely no decisions about your future now just let life happen and think about it again in a few weeks time. 

It really upsets me that I cannot do more for you ladies and make all the nonsense and pain of infertility vanish. It is such a terrible and lonely thing to deal with and you are right Dwrgi not enough people talk about it as it is still far too socially taboo. I know I am now very lucky but when I read your posts like yours today Dwrgi it brings it all back to me like it was yesterday the years of crying and hiding away from social situations and feeling hopless and broken. I will always route for each and every one of you as after my experience it has taught me there is always hope for each and everyone of us.

Be kind to yourself Dwrgi and we are here for you whenever you need us :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh no Amanda :cry:
I wish I could be there to hold your hand :hugs::hugs:

I know I don't have the right words for you, but I believe there is a bigger plan for us and the path we need to walk, plan for us to use all of our strength into things we need..Some seem to get it easy, but life will even it out. We will see it when we're ready to leave this world. I believe there is a lovechild for you, he/she is waiting for you and will come naturally, adopted / donated egg whatever you will decide to do. But he will come.

:hug: give time for yourself to mourn, you've got eachother and we are here for you.


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Dwrgi!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: Your posts are so heartbreaking it has brought me to tears! :sad2::sad2::sad2: I'm sooooo sorry, honey, I'm at a loss for words right now :cry:

Don't you dare ever worry about being a downer bc we aren't just here for the "good times" or none of us would be on this thread! And if you want to haul off & type out every cuss word that exists in the world, if it helps, I'll give you a few!!!! Throw it at us!

If you want to get drunk, then get drunk, cuss & scream at the world, cry w/DH, have an insane moment of laughter & then cry again - whatever you need to do to get it out. You have been through so much & I think a lot of us feel like we've been through it w/you, although we could never, ever know exactly how you are feeling right now. All we can do is tell you that we are here for you & we love you & we support whatever it is you decide to do whenever it is you decide to do it!!! 

I can't send enough big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hug::hug::hug::hug: to you!!!

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:

P.S. - F work, they'll get over it & if they say anything further, you tell them what happened & where they can stick it....:finger:

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh hon I wish I could just come up and get really drunk with you (wouldn't take much tbh!) I am so so sad for you :cry: and wish things could be different. But yes, like the other ladies said, you have to believe that you did what was right at the time so don't berate yourself for not doing IVF earlier :hugs::hugs:

I also believe that you will get your :baby: whether that be by a natural miracle or some other means, but you will get there :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- im so so sorry. id say dont blame yourself but we cant control how we feel. i felt better after i "self punished" for a few days (super careful diet without treats , working out etc). sounds crazy but that works for me better than pampering, lets me get some feeling of control back.


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - my heart is crying for you.... :cry:I am SOO sorry that you have to go through this... I wish there were words that would help but I know all you need right now is big giant hugs and a shoulder to cry on .... I hope DH can be with you as much as possible now and that you get some time off work to go through this.
It is NOT because of your age!!! Please don't blame yourself as you did everything you could to make this happen. This doesn't mean it's not going to happen for you. I have been trying for 10 years too and often blame myself for not doing certain things earlier but then other things in my life would have taken a different direction ...

We are here for you :hug:-so vent all you like - Scream from the hilltops... and hug hug hug your DH as much as you can... You are in this together...
You SOOOO deserve this and it will happen...Take as much time as you need but I know your miracle is around the corner. :hugs:

xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

I just saw this quote " you can't see the view if you don't climb the mountain" I guess we all are on our journey up the hill. 
It can be hard but we'll make it, and how great it is to see all you ladies being so wonderful and supportive to eachother :hugs: 

And we are all around the globe here, climbing the same mountain!!!
I wish I could meet you all one day :cloud9: You are all so special :kiss:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Oh, Dwrgi, I'm so very, very sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I was wishing soooo hard that this was your time. Life it complete bo**ocks, it doesn't make any sense at all. Forget climbing Mount Everest, this is the most difficult journey any couple will ever take. 

As for work, I'm with everyone else, just f**k 'em! As one of my friends says, you get no thanks when you go to work feeling like s**t! In fact, you should go see your GP and get signed off for a couple of weeks. What you've put yourself through, both physically and emotionally is heart-breaking, you need time to cry, drink, scream and think. Just do whatever you need to do to try and get through this and recharge your batteries for the next step. 

For now, you've a great bunch of gals here who are here for you no matter what; come and yell and vent and we'll hold your hand whilst passing you a tissue. You and hubby look after yourselves and have a big ol' glass of wine, or two... or three..

Super massive :hugs: :hugs: and love to you, 

C xx 

P.S. :hi: Love to all, of course!


----------



## Lady H

Oh Dwrgi, I am so so sorry Huni. Seriously big hugs from me. Do what the fek you want sweetie, you say sod it to everyone else except you and your DH. Xxxxx


----------



## missyt

Amanda, don't blame yourself. This is not your fault. And stay away from google. Everyone is different. IVF is a game of chance. Its not even a 50/50 shot. I think most of us would be happy with a 50/50 shot but the odds are nowhere that high. You aren't too old either. I so hope you get Julia's book like right now. According to her 40 is young. You are a young, beautiful, vibrant woman. Don't forget that. I really think that we put too much faith in the doctors, procedures and what society and google tells us. You need to gain faith in yourself. I know it probably doesn't seem possible right now. Stop defining yourself as a number. You aren't a number or an egg or a test result, you are Amanda, one of the funniest, wittiest girls I know. I hate that you are hurting. I remember being in that spot and it sucks! Big time! Like the other girls said, go splurge on yourself or do whatever you want to give you a little satisfaction. I can picture you opening the windo and yelling out, "F*ck you!!!!!". Do it and then post and tell us about and then we can all have a good laugh. I so wish I could give you a hug. I can honestly say that nothing has felt worse to me than a failed IVF so I can understand your pain. You need time to grieve and then you can pick yourself up again. Natural conception is always an option and don't you think differently. I love you, girl. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## agape love

Dwrgi....so sorry to hear this but all the ladies are right....take your time and always remember you are special and unique because you are you and not some statistic. This is a great forum and the support is amazing. This is a marathon and we are all equipped to get what we seek - whatever way that is accomplished. Standing in prayer for you and take care of you.


----------



## Asryellah

Oh yay it's friday again :happydance: do you guys have any nice weekend plans?:friends:
I've been trying to get OH in the mood for some serious :drunk: time, I haven't been out to party (seriously) since december :dohh: but we'll see...

Hope you all will have a great weekend whatever you are planning on doing:thumbup:

Amanda, how are you today? :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are in my thoughts.


----------



## purplelou

I am soooo happy it's friday :happydance: 
your plans sounds great Asry!
I was hoping for some more time in the garden but the forecast isn't looking too wonderful at the moment - but who knows, maybe things will improve :)

I hope everyone is well today! 
giant squishy loves and :hugs: for everyone!!! and a few extra's for Dwrgi and HA (just because :winkwink:) love you all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh guys, you are just THE best group of people ever! I have never felt such support and love in my whole life and I am really touched by every single one you and your words of encouragement. I am sending HUGE virtual :kiss: and :hugs: to each and every one of you. I hope you all have a fabulous weekend, you so deserve it! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

I am feeling amazingly sanguine about it all-don't quite understand why, but I think it's the relief of knowing one way or the other. I realise that is what I DETEST about IVF, or any assisted conception, the waiting and not knowing. I feared it was all over last Friday and had zilcho symptoms. I could have run a marathon (apart from the fact that I can't run ten paces) as I felt nothing. I had a complete meltdown, and that is, I suppose, when I started to grieve it's over. My poor Al kept hoping and was hit hard yesterday, and it breaks my heart to see him like that. So, we went to the seaside and had a double cone ice cream from the booth that he loves. I'm sure it was a willing substitute (not) but it's just being kind to each other, I suppose.

I have TERRIBLE period pain, and had no sleep last night. Was thinking of what to do next. One thing is for sure: for now, I do not want to PICK any conception book up, or get my calendar out, or do anything remotely TTC. I am just physically and emotionally exhausted. I'm sure this is normal! My lovely Dept Head excused me from Parents Evening last night and I have phoned in sick today. Got to go in next week cos of piggin' GCSE classes, but only 4 days so it will be good to get back to normal. 

I am VERY interested in DE scenario, but can't face the prospect of another treatment just yet. It is clear that these old eggs just don't want to play ball. 

I just wanted to say :thumbup::thumbup: to you all, and a huge thank you for your support!

Love you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Happy Friday Everyone! Just wanted to pop in quickly - 

Asry - going out to a party :drunk: sounds wonderful!!! You have fun & good luck w/those stims :winkwink:

Purple - Hope the weather clears for you for this weekend! I can't even keep a cactus alive, but gardening sounds so serene & probably looks fab! :thumbup:

Dwrgi - You are truly special & you are handling this whole thing very well :hugs: I'm glad you have a break today & this weekend & then are looking forward to getting back to work. Take some painkillers for that pain & just relax right now. You must be exhausted from all of this so take a nice long break & then look into alternative treatments like DE (I think that sounds wonderful). What does the clinic say in all of this (egg quality, implantation probs, etc)? You have a wonderful weekend :hugs:

I can't write anymore right now as I'm on 4 hrs sleep & can't think a proper thought. Maybe after some more extra-strong :coffee: :winkwink:. I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday & a GREAT weekend!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You ladies are so special!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! Just wanted to pop in quickly -
> 
> Asry - going out to a party :drunk: sounds wonderful!!! You have fun & good luck w/those stims :winkwink:
> 
> Purple - Hope the weather clears for you for this weekend! I can't even keep a cactus alive, but gardening sounds so serene & probably looks fab! :thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi - You are truly special & you are handling this whole thing very well :hugs: I'm glad you have a break today & this weekend & then are looking forward to getting back to work. Take some painkillers for that pain & just relax right now. You must be exhausted from all of this so take a nice long break & then look into alternative treatments like DE (I think that sounds wonderful). What does the clinic say in all of this (egg quality, implantation probs, etc)? You have a wonderful weekend :hugs:
> 
> I can't write anymore right now as I'm on 4 hrs sleep & can't think a proper thought. Maybe after some more extra-strong :coffee: :winkwink:. I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday & a GREAT weekend!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You ladies are so special!!!

And so are you, Lil!!! Why 4 hours sleep? Doesn't sound good.... 

Hope the coffee does the trick, Axxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Fuckshitbollocks!!!! Sorry I haven't been around for a few days - crazy busy week - Amanda I'm SO sorry petal. 

The other ladies have said everything so well - so I'm just sending you big hugs. Have you got the Easter Holidays after next week? Can you take some time out?

Love to all of you xx


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - all too familiar reason for no sleep on this thread - DH snoring! I'm going to have to invest in earplugs... :haha: :hugs:

Twinks - Thanks for turning me on to a brand new cuss word! (had to look up bollocks to see what it meant so I can use it properly! :haha: )


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry for my outburst - it is a good word when it's all run together like that - I worked in a summer camp with a Hungarian girl when I was 20 and she asked us to teach her some bad words & then ran them altogether - most satisfying! 

My DH hasn't snored for a while - although he did wake me up yesterday by shouting 'What!?' in his sleep at 5.30am!!


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Twinks :haha::haha:

A, I wonder if you are having such bad pains as effectively you had embryos in there and likely they would have done some implanting so in a way maybe it is a kind of miscarriage - I might be talking bollocks :haha: but that is just what occurred to me as to why it was so painful :shrug: anyway, sending extra hugs your way and thinking yes, take at least a month or two off to regroup :hug: xxxxxxx

AFM, I got some EWCM today so hopefully have timed the BD sessions right for tomorrow morning and Sunday night to leave me in with a chance this month :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

missyt said:


> Amanda, don't blame yourself. This is not your fault. And stay away from google. Everyone is different. IVF is a game of chance. Its not even a 50/50 shot. I think most of us would be happy with a 50/50 shot but the odds are nowhere that high. You aren't too old either. I so hope you get Julia's book like right now. According to her 40 is young. You are a young, beautiful, vibrant woman. Don't forget that. I really think that we put too much faith in the doctors, procedures and what society and google tells us. You need to gain faith in yourself. I know it probably doesn't seem possible right now. Stop defining yourself as a number. You aren't a number or an egg or a test result, you are Amanda, one of the funniest, wittiest girls I know. I hate that you are hurting. I remember being in that spot and it sucks! Big time! Like the other girls said, go splurge on yourself or do whatever you want to give you a little satisfaction. I can picture you opening the windo and yelling out, "F*ck you!!!!!". Do it and then post and tell us about and then we can all have a good laugh. I so wish I could give you a hug. I can honestly say that nothing has felt worse to me than a failed IVF so I can understand your pain. You need time to grieve and then you can pick yourself up again. Natural conception is always an option and don't you think differently. I love you, girl. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I bought the book and love it! Yesterday after iui I sat on the bed and tears streamed down my face with joy knowing my dreams will come true. Amazing book!! Thank you!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,

Dwrgi - you are an AMAZING woman.... never forget that.... you give everyone tons of support everyday and you deserve every bit of support (AND MORE) ... Your DH is very lucky to have you... Glad to hear you are a little better today...and glad you have a few days off at least... You are in my thoughts and prayers.... xoxo

Lils - hope you get some sleep girl!

Butterfly - good luck to you!

Frolicky - yes it's a great book isn't it!

Went for a quick walk at lunch - very crisp out today but refreshing...walked by a restaurant that had Coldplay playing (love love love Coldplay) and just gave me good hibbee-gibbeees.... I am feeling pretty good today and looking forward to being off work on Monday.

Love you all and have a wonderful weekend my friends.... xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL Twinks :haha::haha:
> 
> A, I wonder if you are having such bad pains as effectively you had embryos in there and likely they would have done some implanting so in a way maybe it is a kind of miscarriage - I might be talking bollocks :haha: but that is just what occurred to me as to why it was so painful :shrug: anyway, sending extra hugs your way and thinking yes, take at least a month or two off to regroup :hug: xxxxxxx
> 
> AFM, I got some EWCM today so hopefully have timed the BD sessions right for tomorrow morning and Sunday night to leave me in with a chance this month :thumbup:

I don't know what it is, but it's blooming painful.... 

Hey, I am wishing you tons of luck for the BDing!!!!! You make sure you catch that egg, woman!!! (And try to enjoy it, too! :happydance::happydance:).

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinkle, I like fu&ketyfu$$fu$$f$ck! Seems to allow you to get a lot of aggression out as you have to spit the f and k out!! Also read a trick in a book somewhere-pretend you have lost a dog, and go and 'look' for it in an open park. You basically scream the dog's name, and nobody will think any the worse of you! Well, unless your dog is called Randy or Frisky!!!

:haha::haha::haha:

Dashka-so glad that you are feeling good! You have been through a tough time with your virus, so now it's time to enjoy life!!!! Have a great weekend! :hugs:

Lil-oh dear, snoring. Hmmm. Well, I can't say anything, as I snore like a trooper. In actual fact, me and OH have different bedrooms, which is highly recommended. I never sleep properly if he is around, as he is like a jumping jack and he says that sleeping with me is like sleeping with a sailor from Bootle. Charming!!! Hope you feel a bit better tonight!

Love to you all, girls!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drsquid

ultrasound done. 3 follicles on each side in the greater than 10mm range. no dominant follicle. a few small ones. got e2 drawn and the doc will call me tonight. i go back monday for another us. i also remembered to ask about working out and as i suspected he said be careful with lots of jumping up and down but other than that, no big deal, the risk is super low.

oh and the lining is trilaminar and good thickness (hopefully it doesnt get too thick).


----------



## HappyAuntie

WTG DrS!! Looks great!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

DH and I have both worn earplugs to bed since the very early days of our marriage because he snores and I talk. We're quite a pair! In fact, one Christmas about 5 years ago, we were staying with my sister and her family, sharing a room with our niece (who was 5 at the time). We slept in her bed and she slept in a pallet on the floor. She'd been very excited about sharing a room with her favorite auntie and uncle. Well, on Christmas Eve night, she went in to her parents' room sobbing at 3am - she was terribly upset because she was convinced Santa wasn't going to come, because he only comes after you go to sleep, and uncle was snoring so much that she couldn't sleep!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Poor thing - she was so upset that she didn't even notice Santa had already been there when she walked through the living room to get to her parents' room!!! :rofl: DH felt TERRIBLE. He still refers to it as the year he ruined Christmas. :haha: He takes his responsibility as fun uncle very seriously.

As for cussing, I'm quite fond of the f*cketyf*ckf*ckf*ck myself. :thumbup:

Amanda honey, I'm glad you're able to view things so philosophically today. :hugs: Just don't be surprised if you have days where you feel more upset... there's a certain peace that comes with having a plan and feeling acceptance, and even with that there are days when rage and sadness will strike. I'm so sorry for A - it's so hard to watch our men crumble like that. :hugs: Take good care of each other. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xoxoxo


----------



## Lady H

Hello gorgeous girls :kiss:

Dwrgi - big hugs, you are so strong lady you put me to shame. Big loves :hugs:

HA - you just reminded me of the Christmas my Aunt slept in my room. Every exhale she went huuuuuunnnnnhhhhhhh and I stayed awake ALL night! :wacko:

DrS fx sounds good :thumbup:

Frolicky - I need to dream more, PMA needs to happen over here.

Dashka I am off Monday too....woohoo!

Twinkle, lilS, Tigerlily, Missy, agapel, Asry, Purple, Carole, BF, Ipen, Manuti, NikkiL and anyone I missed have a wonderful weekend.

Afm a heavy AF but feeling positive for next cycle. Using a clear blue fertility monitor this month and already chuffed with better sleep,without temping. Having a few drinks this weekend bollocks to it I say! :happydance:


----------



## missyt

dwrgi, I had a huge bleed right after my IVF. It was the heaviest period I ever had in my life with thick clots. I remember one day (actually it was Thanksgiving) I didn't even get out of bed. I was constantly changing my tampon. It was almost every hour. I almost went to the ER. Wow, that was TMI but I just wanted you to know something similar happened to me.

Frolicky, I'm so glad you read Julia's book! If I could I'd scream from the rooftops for every woman with fertility challenges to read that book. Now I suggest you buy her second book, The Fertile Female and check out her website. There are a lot of good articles on there.

Dash, I'm glad you are feeling better. I sometimes think a refreshing walk outside can do wonders for us. Good for you, girlie!

LadyH, I'm glad to hear you are feeling positive for next cycle. I've gotten in the mindset that each time I get AF its a new month to get my body in top functioning order for my baby. 

AFM, they started my patio today. They should be done early next week. I'm excited because it will be done before my brother and his 3 kids come to visit the 2nd week of April. My nieces and nephew love to toast marshmellows and we are getting a firepit put in too with a sitting wall. Wow, I almost forgot I'm in the 2WW.


----------



## Lady H

Ooooooo firepit like like like. Good luck for your tww xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Hello gorgeous girls :kiss:
> 
> Dwrgi - big hugs, you are so strong lady you put me to shame. Big loves :hugs:
> 
> HA - you just reminded me of the Christmas my Aunt slept in my room. Every exhale she went huuuuuunnnnnhhhhhhh and I stayed awake ALL night! :wacko:
> 
> DrS fx sounds good :thumbup:
> 
> Frolicky - I need to dream more, PMA needs to happen over here.
> 
> Dashka I am off Monday too....woohoo!
> 
> Twinkle, lilS, Tigerlily, Missy, agapel, Asry, Purple, Carole, BF, Ipen, Manuti, NikkiL and anyone I missed have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Afm a heavy AF but feeling positive for next cycle. Using a clear blue fertility monitor this month and already chuffed with better sleep,without temping. Having a few drinks this weekend bollocks to it I say! :happydance:

I say bollox to it too, as we can watch our life slip away from us because of this TTC malarkey! Let your hair down and enjoy! Good luck with the Clear Blue monitor. Temping used to do my head in. Have a great weekend, Axxx
:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HA-I can't believe that I am being like this, but I just feel so relieved to KNOW, one way or the other. The TWW after IVF is a killer. I also think that I knew it was over one week ago, and it wasn't being negative, but just female intuition. I think it absolutely bollocking sucks, and I know that I'll have days when I want to stand in the traffic and scream, but for now, I am enjoying not having to worry about taking my DHEA, or checking the calendar, or making sure I've got enough CoCK vitamins haha:) , or getting my OH to squeeze my bacne (thanks, DHEA, for that), or taking my injections, or worrying about the follicles growing, or worrying about the eggs fertilizing, and just any excuse to worry really, that it feels good to be not trying anything, but just breathing. Phew. That was a LONG sentence. Hope you're feeling okay? Hope you have a great weekend, Axxxx

Missy-your patio sounds amazing, you won't spend any of your summer indoors with a firepit and a sitting area! I am well jell!!! And, good that you have not noticed you're into your TWW-the more laid back we are about things, the better, I am sure of it! Have a great weekend too, Axxxx

Love to you all, and nightie night!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies  YAY for the weekend!

Twinks  I love bollocks! Lol  let me use that one differently since it means testes (do over) Bollocks to it all! Ok, time for a :wine:

Dwrgi  I love fu&ketyfu$$fu$$f$ck!!! I get tired just doing the natural TTC stuff, so I cant even imagine how exhausted you are from all of the additional stuff you had to do. I can see how you would be relieved just to get a break from it all! Btw, I was hoping now that I know bollocks, whats a good Welsh cussword? Id say Im having fun being immature tonight but that would suggest that I had maturity in the first place :haha: Big, big, big :hugs: to you. 

Frolicky  you had IUI yesterday!!!??? I knew you had a scan Wed (which I meant to ask about), but had no idea you went ahead w/IUI already?! Ooooo, :happydance: FX :dust:!!! And happy you are inspired again :thumbup: 

DrS  glad it sounds like things are going good & you are gearing up for another round :thumbup:

Butterfly  good luck w/BD!!! You fly to London for booty call right? :dust:

Dashka  so glad you are feeling good again & everything in the universe seems just right & you are thankful just for a beautiful day! Ahhhhhh You lucky girl to have Monday off (what holiday?). 

HA  How funny  I do the same thing! Except I shout stuff & let out blood-curdling screams apparently. It scares the living sh** out of DH & hes fallen to the floor a few times & Ive woken myself up just from all the noise. It even scared the daylights out of my neighbor once when windows were open :haha:. DH shakes me & then tells me the next day that I said thank you honey, you saved my life. :rofl: Aw, your niece is probably mortified to this day & will probably never, ever sleep w/DH in the same room again  awwww! :nope::haha:

LadyH  good tude you have there! Go have fun :drunk: this weekend. Btw, Bucks was REALLY hard to find on the map! :haha::haha: It took me a good while to figure out it stood for Buckinghamshire! Dont worry Im not stalking you (yet) :saywhat: I was looking up all of the UK ladies cities just to help me get the lay of the land.

Missy  that patio/firepit sounds awesome. Enjoy your family! Btw, what is the OVUM approach?

Asry  grow lil follies grow! Hope the stims are OK  you seem to be taking it like a champ. Hope you have a great time :drunk: this weekend & that DH takes you to a real party :winkwink:

Purps  hope you are doing great & get to garden this weekend. Spring is for growing things & I think we all want to get on that bandwagon! :winkwink: 

:hi: to ipen, Tigerlilly, Nikki & everyone else on this thread! Lots of :dust: to those in TWW & lots of :hugs: to everyone else!

AFM - Still waiting (& waiting, & waiting) just to ov. Promising tho been getting tons EWCM (haven't had it like this since my last preg Jan 2011  thank you gf juice & mucinex!) so I'm close. Just temping, OPKs & BDing when we "want to" :huh:. We're sorta taking it easy this cycle but if/when I get a smiley? The relaxed approach will probably go out the window... "Crazy woman on a mission" will be taking over & I'll be promptly jumping his bones no matter what time of day or where he is! (But then I'll meditate after, of course...tee-hee)

Oh & got accepted into Reiki class AND, get this  my flight magically went down by $800! Seriously? So, I jumped on it & Im booked up for a 10-day trip to UK now. The rest is TBCCant believe I did that. Other than Amsterdam (dont ask, I was 26 & went with a local rock station :haha: ), Ive never been to Europe! Very excited :happydance: :happy dance::happy dance:


----------



## Asryellah

Yay LilS for your trip :happydance::happydance: travelling and seeing new places is such FUN!! :yipee: were you going in summertime? I'm happy for you :thumbup::thumbup:

And Twinks I wonder if your DH and I are related somehow :haha: as I am a BIG fan of shoutin WHAT?!! in my sleep. Also just talking nonsense and blinking lights and sitting in my bed looking at something :haha: But good to know I'm not the only one (HA&LilS:winkwink:) at start in our relationship OH was all hugging me etc for me to wake up, but now he just turns his back on me and goes "fuck..not again.." that's when I usually wake up and say " I wasn't sleeping :blush:.." yeah WHAT?!!!:haha:

I'm hoping we'd go out tonight, but yesterday OH was all not wanting to get hangover for sunday :sick:..so we'll see. Would be fun though, but I'm not so keen I'd be asking anyone else. Oh and stimms are going better now, this morning I remembered to keep the needle in for 5secs so that all the meds went in. I wonder if that fsh is making me horny? I've been all over the place for 2 days now :blush::haha:

Dwirgi, you go on and do what you feel like. I'm sure now you don't even want to think about the next step, but when it feels like then go for it. For now just do whatever you feel like :hugs:
Missy - that firepit sounds so lovely!! Toasting marshmallows..sounds :icecream: yummy! And isn't it great that you had just forgotten being in tww!!! :thumbup:
DrS- yay 3 little follys!! Way to go :thumbup::thumbup:
Froliky - have your guests left "the building yet"? How was iui? :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend with bootycalls winkwink: Go Butterfly!!) or whatever you are up to :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady H

LilS stalk away! Look for a little place called Chesham, we are in the Chiltern Hills which is beautiful but we have the Metropolitan line train here that takes me into London in 45 mins, though I tend to go in on the back of one of my DH's motorbikes.


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-I am soooooo pleades that you got your trip booked! Wow-$800 drop, that is incredible. It is meant to be, girl!!!! Hope OV comes soon so you can get on with making babies!!!! Good luck!!

BTW, a Welsh cus phrase is 'Cer i grafu' which literally means 'go to scratch' but you use it as go to hell. You pronounce it:

cer (as in 'car' but with a short e) ee grahvee! :haha:

Lady H-that sounds lovely, especially the motorbike bit! xx

Asry-good luck with the injections. I hope this is it for you, this time! xxx

Butterfly-good luck with the :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

Love to you all, and have a great weekend!!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ecoops

Hi Girls, 
I'm new here, and not yet in the TTC group, but will be as soon as things sort themselves out. 

I'm 36 (tomorrow) and miscarried (yesterday). I am TTC #1, and have been trying since September 2011. We had a first BFP at the end of October, but it just wasn't to be and I had an ectopic pregnancy and my right tube removed in November. I had an early miscarriage in February (4 weeks...kicking myself for testing so early, because otherwise I wouldn't have known) and in March I had a further BFP...only for it to miscarry at 6+1. 

So, while I seem to fall pregnant...I can't STAY pregnant. I'd also like to have 2 children, so...time is ticking away. 

I think we'll start trying again at the end of April, once I've had my next AF. I'm terrified...my experiences haven't been so great up to this point. I'm praying for a successful 4th attempt and would like to be one of the lucky ones that has no symptoms, no unknown bleeding, no pain and gets a beautiful child at the end of it all! 

anyway, that's me. Hello.


----------



## froliky2011

Missy - That's the one I am reading "Fertile Female". :)you.

Sorry ladies, quick post because I only have my phone. I miss you all. I went to yoga this morning and two pregnant women were there. I congratulated the one I knew and asked that she send me some of that fertility luck and she said "I will. It happens when you least expect it." Yikes. So, I am trying to figure out how to not let that hurt too much. I will always know when to possibly expect it because I am not using my DH's sperm. I am realizing from this, the less I say the better. I do not want ignorant seeds planted. Xoxo .
Hoping for all of us!! Dreaming for all of us!! Believing for all of us!!


----------



## froliky2011

Missy - That's the one I am reading "Fertile Female". :)

Sorry ladies, quick post because I only have my phone. I miss you all. I went to yoga this morning and two pregnant women were there. I congratulated the one I knew and asked that she send me some of that fertility luck and she said "I will. It happens when you least expect it." Yikes. So, I am trying to figure out how to not let that hurt too much. I will always know when to possibly expect it because I am not using my DH's sperm. I am realizing from this, the less I say the better. I do not want ignorant seeds planted. Xoxo .
Hoping for all of us!! Dreaming for all of us!! Believing for all of us!!


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ecoops! Welcome to TTC#1 35+. Hopefully your stay here isn't as long as some of ours. You have been thru the ringer :nope:. While a few of us have had a few mc's, I'm not sure if there's been an ectopic (?) - soooo sorry for that & tube removal :nope:. That had to be a very scary experience.... :( 

You have come to the right place, tho. We all try to help each other out & have all learned so, so much from each other (natural remedies, supplements, tips like using mucinex & gf juice for CM, what to stay away from, how much alcohol/caffeine & when is ok in 2WW, etc.). We have natural TTC, IUI's, IVF & ICSI's. Do they know why you can't stay pregnant (low progesterone, or ?). I have fallen preg 2x, but can't seem to stay that way either & my friend said that they could give me some meds if I tend to not be able to hang onto it...? 

Well, before, after, during TTC, we're here :flower:

Hi everyone else - just pooped in quickly to say :hi:!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh no I didn't... :rofl:, I meant "popped" in quickly :haha:


----------



## ecoops

Lilsluz - thanks for the giggle... and the welcome!

They haven't said anything yet about why they think I'm just not 'sticking...' We are trying to get referred to a specialist by our GP, but it's a long road.


----------



## drsquid

sigh,. as always my lack of attention to detail is biting me.. only order the 1050 vial of gonal f. doc didnt drop my dose.. and i dont have enough for tomorrows shot.. bah. i should be able to get close (with overfill etc). but..


----------



## Dwrgi

ecoops said:


> Lilsluz - thanks for the giggle... and the welcome!
> 
> They haven't said anything yet about why they think I'm just not 'sticking...' We are trying to get referred to a specialist by our GP, but it's a long road.

Welcome ecoops! So sorry to hear about your losses, hope you get that sticky bud soon!!!!! 

If you have the means, I would STRONGLY recommend that you seek private assistance for tests, etc. as the NHS waiting lists are so long and it is such a slow process. At this age, we just don't have the luxury of time on our side to waste. That is my top tip of the day!

Incidentally, do you take baby aspirin-the 70mg type (think it's mg-not a scientist). One of these a day CAN stave off miscarriages, although some believe otherwise. I know people who swear by it. 

Good luck! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Just done some fascinating (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) research into low amh and IVF on Fertility Friends website. People with amhs of lower than 0.5 getting preggers naturally. 

Feel good comments: people only know they have a low amh if they cannot conceive. 

Finding it difficult to conceive may be to do with underlying immune issues rather than low amh. Low amh comes to light when bloods are drawn and more useful for clinics to know which protocol to follow, than for us low amhers to go into huge panic over.

We can still get pregnant naturally with low amh, it might just take us a bit longer as we have fewer high quality eggs. The best are ovulated in our late teens and twenties (great). 

Anyway, it has inspired me and I now feel quite buoyed. Had a bit of a glum day today-also massive stinking headache.

And now, girls, as I am sitting down-wind from Gwydion's stinky bum and he has just let off the most startlingly disgusting fart known to dog, I am shutting my laptop and going to find myself some cider. Because I'm worth it!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Where the flippin eck is everybody? Out and about, gadding about, I don't know! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lovely ladies :hugs:
Hope everyone is having a good weekend?

welcome to ecoops - I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: it's worth seeing your GP sooner rather than later, as Dwrgi said, waiting lists can be Loooong!!

Dwrgi - big loves chick, enjoy the cider and yes!! you are soooooo worth it! :hugs: you sound like are you doing pretty good, you are amazing!!

Butterfly = good luck with catching that eggy hun :hugs:

HA - big :hugs: hope you are doing ok lovely xx

Manuiti - thinking about you and hoping all is going well xxx

Lils - brilliant news about your trip - when will you be coming to the UK??? Im so excited for you !!

LadyH - yay for the cbfm - beware - the first month it gave perfect results and then the second month it was bit confused - however Ive read this happens because it takes a couple of months to get to "know" you :hugs:

Frolicky - hun, ignore that comment! although I know it;s hard :hugs: and it's nobodies business how your baby arrives except you and your DH :hugs:

Missy -hope you are doing ok lovely ? :hugs: your patio with firepit sounnds fab!!

Dashka - glad you are feeling better hun, lunch sounds lovely and a bit of fresh air always makes a person feel better xx

Big loves to Twinkle - Love your swears !! :haha: , Nikki, Never, Carole - hope your knee is feeling better, madaleine and ..... I know Im missing someone - so sorry :(

afm - doing ok, but have a rotton cold !! which is pooh mostly because I can't visit mum and dad, because dad is in the middle of a chemo cycle so his immune system aint great :( and I can't risk infecting mum either for the same reason. so DH and I have been out for a curry, which was delicious but made me sniff a lot :haha: UK ladies - it's definitely colder than in the week eh??!

Big huge squishy loves to you all xxx


----------



## purplelou

and Dwrgi - I had to laugh at your doggies farts!! :rofl: our littliest one does the most horrendous smells - we call them "tummy shames" :haha: but the funny thing is, he'll be sitting on your lap all snuggly, then you'll hear a little "parp", he'll smell it and jump off and run away!!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> and Dwrgi - I had to laugh at your doggies farts!! :rofl: our littliest one does the most horrendous smells - we call them "tummy shames" :haha: but the funny thing is, he'll be sitting on your lap all snuggly, then you'll hear a little "parp", he'll smell it and jump off and run away!![/QUOTE
> 
> Little bugger! It's fine for you to have to sit through the torture though!!! Gwydion looks at his bum when he lets one off, it is sooo funny. And Ruby does really disgusting burps after eating. They crack me up!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cold-hope it clears soon and you can get back to seeing your mum and dad. I've missed your posts, young lady, and I think you're trying to leave us! :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Yes, it is MUCH colder! Bring back Spring!
> 
> Off to the pub now, f**k it!.
> x


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I am NEVER leaving !!!! (unless you all tell me to go) :kiss:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
I have to run out quickly soon- but just wanted to say hello to everyone!!

Dwrgi - You go girl!!! Out to the pub! awesome.... enjoy and just take it day by day -doing whatever your heart leads you to... xoxox

Purple - hope you feel better soon! and happy 10 weeks!

Frolicky - how awful the ignorant comments..... just ignore.... I hope the IUI went well!

Missy - hope the patio is coming along well!

Lils - you make me laugh every day! thank you for that! Hope ov. is here soon!!
So exciting that you booked your trip!!! awesome! Monday is not a stat holiday - just taking the day off... hee hee.

Ecoops - welcome and I'm sorry you had to go through all that. I hope you get your BFP soon.... I have been trying for 10 years and we have one AD (adopted daughter).
The ladies on here are all wonderful!!


AFM - today is CD14 - not sure if I ovulated yesterday or today.... I had EWCM on Thursday and the OPK strips were almost the same colour (darkness) on Thursday evening and Friday mid-day - so I'm thinking it must have gotten the same darkness between those 2 times... (perhaps early early AM Friday morn??) I hate it when that happens -you can't pinpoint it exactly....Usually I can with the dark lines by testing 2x/day.. Today it was was too light so I know it's passed. Usually I have ov. pains - but nothing this time..... Does that mean I didn't ovulate if I don't get the pains/twinges??? Oh well.... not holding my breath this month.

Hello to all the other wonderful ladies and hope you are having a great weekend....

Sorry for the short post!! xoxoxo


----------



## missyt

Lil, that's great news that you got accepted in the reiki program and doubly awsome that flights went down! That has to mean its meant to be!

Frolicky, I hate when people make comments that you aren't sure how to take. And I also hate that TTC makes us so sensitive to the littlest remarks. I wish there was so magic button we could press in our brains that makes us erase stupid comments from our minds.

dwrgi, I'm so glad you found that article. In my research I've found a lot of women that have conceived naturally with low AMH. Even women on here. I was PMing one of them a couple months ago. Like I've mentioned before, its just another test to make women feel bad about themselves.

dashka, pinpointing ovulation is tricky. Some months I don't even want to deal with it and I just BD a lot from CD10 - CD16. LOL. When I use the OPKs I'm usually always a dead ringer for getting the positive on CD12 so I think I always ov on CD14.


----------



## caroleb73

Dwrgi said:


> Just done some fascinating (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) research into low amh and IVF on Fertility Friends website. People with amhs of lower than 0.5 getting preggers naturally.
> 
> Feel good comments: people only know they have a low amh if they cannot conceive.
> 
> Finding it difficult to conceive may be to do with underlying immune issues rather than low amh. Low amh comes to light when bloods are drawn and more useful for clinics to know which protocol to follow, than for us low amhers to go into huge panic over.
> 
> We can still get pregnant naturally with low amh, it might just take us a bit longer as we have fewer high quality eggs. The best are ovulated in our late teens and twenties (great).
> 
> Anyway, it has inspired me and I now feel quite buoyed. Had a bit of a glum day today-also massive stinking headache.
> 
> And now, girls, as I am sitting down-wind from Gwydion's stinky bum and he has just let off the most startlingly disgusting fart known to dog, I am shutting my laptop and going to find myself some cider. Because I'm worth it!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> P.S. Where the flippin eck is everybody? Out and about, gadding about, I don't know! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hey Dwrgi,

Glad you are feeling a little better about it all and I am now determined to find my treatment file at home and dig out my AMH results. Mine were considered really low for my age and that is why the Drs were glad I chose to skip IUI and go straight to IVF. It just goes to show that these tests are just numbers and cannot be relied on as the definitive answer as look at me fat and round now and achieved without the slightest bit of science. There was also a lady called Rottpaw on this thread with me before who tried for 18 months and had the worst AMH results was near on menopausal and she now has an adorable son who just turned 1 and is pregnant with her second after the first month of TTC. You see miracles do happen.

The test result for me scared me sensless and made me think I have to do IVF immediately otherwise my chances are getting slimmer and slimmer. I think the issue is that Dr's are not always great at delivering info to normal people like us, they are very scientific/factual without emotion and don't always consider what reaction that will provoke in us. We are so used to being told how useless our bodies are that we forget actually that they can still be utterly amazing but like you have mentioned we don't get as many of those amazing moments as younger ladies but hey we already knew that.

Our bodies can still work for us and give us a sticky BFP wether it be naturally or with the use of science. Don't give up hope.:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Carole - thank you for your post to Dwrgi - it even made me feel better! xoxo


----------



## dashka

thanks Missy - yeah we just BD every other day this week so hopefully was okay - but does everyone feel something when they ovulate (ie.twinges/pain)? I didn't this time and I almost always do at least for a few seconds...

Any thoughts/comments out there?


----------



## dashka

OK so I just googled -- and it looks like only 20% (or 1 in 5) women get the cramps/twinges at ovulation.... Hmm.... interesting.... I do hope that the other 80% were ovulating though. :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, I always get cramps when I ovulate. They last for about a day, on and off, and can sometimes be quite a 'pinch'. Does this help? Read somewhere recently that you ovulate 40 hrs after the LH surge. Not at all difficult to work out then!!! Good luck! xx 

FX that you'll catch that eggy this month! :hugs::hugs:

Carole-thank you so much for your post. You always cheer me up-I do not know where you get your endless positivity from, but I loves it!!!! Please don't ever leave us! xxxx

Frolicky-I missed your post about those women's comments. The thing is, despite everybody being aware that 1 in 6 couples struggle to conceive, it is clear that everybody assumes the problem does not exist. Yeah, if I'd got pregnant after this recent ICSI, I would have been really shocked, doh! Stupid women and their stupid comments. The world is full of them!

Love to you all, hope you all have a great week, and also some good results from this month's cycles. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Dashka I don't feel anything when I ovulate, not that I have noticed. 

Day 6 on CBFM and first day to poas got a high first off so BD just in case! My cycles have been a bit wonky so I suspect it will take a few months for the monitor to work me out.

Have a great week all, I have today off and Friday is bank hol so short week for me yay!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

I hope you all had a totally fab weekend and are not too down about the start of the working week. Just countdown to the next weekend and think about all the fun stuff you will do.

I may not always get time to post as much as I used to as work is crazy and I just get so tired these days but I am always here to support all you ladies with your battle against fertility. I maybe in the home straight now but I remember the pain of this cruel journey like it was yesterday and I know how much this thread kept me going in my darkest days so I will always continue to be here for you as much as I can. It may take us a whole lot longer than most 20 somethings but we do get there in the end.

Believe me there were times that I really wasn't this positive and felt so hopeless but tbh the only people that suffered was DH and I so I took a pledge to myself to try and make sure that I had far more good days than bad and took care of myself. Yes you will have days where you cry like a banshee and that is fine as long as you have more days where you think right this is gonna be a good day and this is gonna be our month and enjoy life. TTC is all consuming and it literally takes over everything as life is centred around it but my advice would be to try and have special non TTC moments in there too otherwise you really will go insane.

Love and hugs to you all x x


----------



## purplelou

Carole - that was lovely :) thank you xx

and Dashka - Ive never had ov pains, and until I started drining grapefruit juice - I never had ewcm either :)


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Carole - that was lovely :) thank you xx
> 
> and Dashka - Ive never had ov pains, and until I started drining grapefruit juice - I never had ewcm either :)

A Duran Duran would have sorted that out for you Purps, :haha::haha:!!!

Carole-you are so lovely and so right! And it means so much to have you keeping an eye on us all! Huge hugs and loads of love,

Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! 

We told DH's parents and they are looking forward to their grandchild. It's tough though because our KD is keeping his legal rights and all three of us will be parents. They seem a bit concerned about who the KD is but more than anything they want another grandchild. They were really sweet. I told my SIL too and she was surprised but she went through IVF and knows how tough TTC can be and said that today there are so many children she knows (gay couples with children, surrogacy, donor children etc.) that it's more common now days. But, still, it's tough for me getting over that 'hump' of not being able to have a nuclear family, but I guess, I should be grateful if I am even able to conceive a child. What a roller coaster. Whew! A girl at yoga yesterday, said we should not complicate things, well, I am sorry, but there are no shortcuts for anything worth getting to (welll, from my experience anyway). 

Ecoops - Welcome! This is the best thread on BnB! We are all here to support eachother and help us through the journey (good days and bad). :hugs: Sorry for your losses!! :hugs: 

DrS - I hope the medication issue turned out OK. Good Luck with your next IUI! :happydance:

Butterfly - Welcome to TWW!! :dust:

LilSluz - Enjoy your trip and training!! Sounds like a good time!

LadyH - Did your monitor have a "!" next to the result? Check the expiration too on the sticks. One time I discovered the sticks were expired and that was why I was getting inaccurate results. Good Luck!! 

Dashka - :dust: Welcome to the TWW! I don't ever feel O pains. I get cramps here and there all the time so deciphering between an O cramp and a regular cramp is too much symptom spotting for me.

Purple - I hope you are feeling better! I hope you got some good :sleep: and can see your parents soon. I hope your dad's cancer is getting completely wiped from his body. 

HA - April is finally here!! Moving closer to making your dreams come true! :hugs:

Arsy - :dust: :dust: How are you doing? 

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: I hope the pub treated you kindly. 

Hi to Twinkle, Nikki, Carol, Madeline, Manuiti, Missy, Never & Ipen!! :hugs: I probably missed someone. Sorry if I did. :hugs: & Hi to you too!!


----------



## purplelou

frolicky - that's wonderfulnews - I can imagine that parents would of course be delighted for a grand child :) 
I didn't know that your donor was going to be keeping his parental rights. How will that work in practice for you 3?? it does sound complicated but of course anything worthwhile always is hard!! :hugs:

how is everyone else doing today??

bug squishy :hugs: from my "bingo - wing" arms to you all and extras for Dwrgi and HA :winkwink: and dwrgi - I know -- if only we could all be lucky enough for a JT moment :haha:


----------



## froliky2011

purplelou said:


> frolicky - that's wonderfulnews - I can imagine that parents would of course be delighted for a grand child :)
> I didn't know that your donor was going to be keeping his parental rights. How will that work in practice for you 3?? it does sound complicated but of course anything worthwhile always is hard!! :hugs:
> 
> how is everyone else doing today??
> 
> bug squishy :hugs: from my "bingo - wing" arms to you all and extras for Dwrgi and HA :winkwink: and dwrgi - I know -- if only we could all be lucky enough for a JT moment :haha:

Hi Purple - Congrats on your 10 weeks! Wonderful!!


----------



## missyt

Carole, thank you so much for your post! You are awsome! I couldn't have said it any better myself. In my research on AMH it said that the test is very new, not enough is known on it, its only 70% accurate and stress affects the results. I've heard many stories of ladies with low AMH getting natural BFPs. 

Dash, sometimes I get O pains and sometimes I don't. I think it also depends if I'm looking for them or not. LOL. 

Purple, Happy 10 weeks! Yay!


----------



## drsquid

frolicky- wow what a complicated situation. fingers crossed it all works out for you guys. never bad to have more loving adults in a kids life. i feel bad that if i manage to get pregnant i will not have a "father" in my kids life but.. i just didnt want to deal with additional complications. since i dont have a husband but would love to find one in the future it was better for me not to have another adult in the picture. for it to be just my kid. if i never do get married i didnt want to have to explain to a kid why uncle bob was their dad but wasnt really their dad etc and have them feel like if they were a better kid maybe theyd have a dad etc. just my 2 cents (and hopefully i havent managed to piss anyone off as i seem to be stepping on toes recently)


----------



## Asryellah

Froliky - so great to hear from you :flower: and happy that the visit seems to have gone fab and you could let them all in with your project :thumbup: and wow how difficult your IUI actually is, I never knew that but you have worked it out perfect!! :hugs: Hows tww going for now?

Purps- happy 10 weeks :cake: yay, I hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

Dashka - I do feel o-pains, but NEVER did before entering the world of hormones. So after clomid, even that I dont eat them no more I feel when I'm about to O.

Manu - where are you? Have you started med yet? :hugs:

I hope you all will have a good week :kiss::hugs:

afm, I need to ask you ladies to pray or keep your fingers crossed for my folly that it would grow up to 18mm by thursday :blush: I had my U/S today and there was one on the right 13mm..so he needs to GROW so we can do IUI on thu. I will go for another us on wednesday and get the judgement...ohhh..stressed..


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Froliky - so great to hear from you :flower: and happy that the visit seems to have gone fab and you could let them all in with your project :thumbup: and wow how difficult your IUI actually is, I never knew that but you have worked it out perfect!! :hugs: Hows tww going for now?
> 
> Purps- happy 10 weeks :cake: yay, I hope you are feeling better now :hugs:
> 
> Dashka - I do feel o-pains, but NEVER did before entering the world of hormones. So after clomid, even that I dont eat them no more I feel when I'm about to O.
> 
> Manu - where are you? Have you started med yet? :hugs:
> 
> I hope you all will have a good week :kiss::hugs:
> 
> afm, I need to ask you ladies to pray or keep your fingers crossed for my folly that it would grow up to 18mm by thursday :blush: I had my U/S today and there was one on the right 13mm..so he needs to GROW so we can do IUI on thu. I will go for another us on wednesday and get the judgement...ohhh..stressed..

On average, they will grow about 2mm per day, so it should get there! 15 tomorrow, 17 Wednesday, 19 Thursday! FX!!!! Keep a hot water bottle on your belly for twenty minutes every day, this should encourage the blood to the uterus to help the follicle grow. 

Thinking of you, Axxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-well done on your ten week milestone! That is fantastic! xxx

Frolicky-gosh that is really complicated, but at least you have got things sorted out. As you say, being adult and respectful and responsible makes a lot of difference. Good luck with this cycle! xxx

Dr S-I think it is very brave to go for this alone, but it's something that you really want to do, and because of that, you'll make a really good mother. :flower:

Butterfly-are you okay? I'm going to PM you, young lady! 

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- thanks. im bummed that i wont have someone sharing the journey but.. i cant imagine never having kids

afm- us today.. looks like i have a lead follicle that is 17mm and a crap ton of smaller ones. (like 15 mm or so about 10 of em). he implied that id likely ovulate 1 mature one.. but doesnt have me doing the trigger shot til tomorrow night and continuing stims tonight and tomorrow night.. as far as i know they continue growing til ovulation so.. perhaps more will make it. itd just suck to have spent all this money on injectibles and end up with fewer follicles than on femara (i had 2 mature both times). going to do the iui on thursday which is awesome because after that i work 8days straight and timing would have been horrible. 

bah, really not enjoying reading ob ultrasounds all day today


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> dwrgi- thanks. im bummed that i wont have someone sharing the journey but.. i cant imagine never having kids
> 
> afm- us today.. looks like i have a lead follicle that is 17mm and a crap ton of smaller ones. (like 15 mm or so about 10 of em). he implied that id likely ovulate 1 mature one.. but doesnt have me doing the trigger shot til tomorrow night and continuing stims tonight and tomorrow night.. as far as i know they continue growing til ovulation so.. perhaps more will make it. itd just suck to have spent all this money on injectibles and end up with fewer follicles than on femara (i had 2 mature both times). going to do the iui on thursday which is awesome because after that i work 8days straight and timing would have been horrible.
> 
> bah, really not enjoying reading ob ultrasounds all day today

I think there is every hope that some of the smaller ones will catch up. There is no guarantee with this game, and it's just about waiting to see what happens! Good luck! 

Cr&ppy day at work by the sounds of it... :growlmad:


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> frolicky- wow what a complicated situation. fingers crossed it all works out for you guys. never bad to have more loving adults in a kids life. i feel bad that if i manage to get pregnant i will not have a "father" in my kids life but.. i just didnt want to deal with additional complications. since i dont have a husband but would love to find one in the future it was better for me not to have another adult in the picture. for it to be just my kid. if i never do get married i didnt want to have to explain to a kid why uncle bob was their dad but wasnt really their dad etc and have them feel like if they were a better kid maybe theyd have a dad etc. just my 2 cents (and hopefully i havent managed to piss anyone off as i seem to be stepping on toes recently)

Yeah, it's tricky to find a solution ("soul"ution") that will make our dreams come true.


----------



## froliky2011

Asryellah said:


> Froliky - so great to hear from you :flower: and happy that the visit seems to have gone fab and you could let them all in with your project :thumbup: and wow how difficult your IUI actually is, I never knew that but you have worked it out perfect!! :hugs: Hows tww going for now?
> 
> Purps- happy 10 weeks :cake: yay, I hope you are feeling better now :hugs:
> 
> Dashka - I do feel o-pains, but NEVER did before entering the world of hormones. So after clomid, even that I dont eat them no more I feel when I'm about to O.
> 
> Manu - where are you? Have you started med yet? :hugs:
> 
> I hope you all will have a good week :kiss::hugs:
> 
> afm, I need to ask you ladies to pray or keep your fingers crossed for my folly that it would grow up to 18mm by thursday :blush: I had my U/S today and there was one on the right 13mm..so he needs to GROW so we can do IUI on thu. I will go for another us on wednesday and get the judgement...ohhh..stressed..

I am hanging in there. As for you....GROW FOLLIE GROW!!!!!!!!! SENDING LOTS OF GROWTH HORMONE YOUR WAY! :) Is the office closed on Friday? Ugh? Stupid holidays.


----------



## froliky2011

Wow we could start a book with all our stories. Cheers to happy endings!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> A Duran Duran would have sorted that out for you Purps, :haha::haha:!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:




froliky2011 said:


> Hi Purple - Congrats on your 10 weeks! Wonderful!! Our situation has been a bit complicated. My DH said he prefers not to have any finanical responsibility because he wants to retire when he's 57 and a child would of course make that difficult. The KD is financially well established and is willing to keep his legal rights and everything that comes with that. We have a parenting agreement, I have an attorney and she is helping us with the logistics and making sure all our 'i"s are dotted and "t"s crossed. It's been challenging even finding a doctor and attorney that would take our case because there's a statute here that says any married woman who has a child, the DH is automatically the father and it's irrebuttable. That is why an IVF doctor would not take our case. They said they did not believe it was legal for them to inseminate me. What a journey. Luckily we are all reasonable, respectful etc. adults.

What a complicated process! I am surprised at the law there - are they deliberately trying to squash the donor process, or is it a holdover from the early years when (God forbid) you actually tell you child the truth about its beginnings, when people wanted to hide the fact that they'd used DS??



drsquid said:


> dwrgi- thanks. im bummed that i wont have someone sharing the journey but.. i cant imagine never having kids
> 
> afm- us today.. looks like i have a lead follicle that is 17mm and a crap ton of smaller ones. (like 15 mm or so about 10 of em). he implied that id likely ovulate 1 mature one.. but doesnt have me doing the trigger shot til tomorrow night and continuing stims tonight and tomorrow night.. as far as i know they continue growing til ovulation so.. perhaps more will make it. itd just suck to have spent all this money on injectibles and end up with fewer follicles than on femara (i had 2 mature both times). going to do the iui on thursday which is awesome because after that i work 8days straight and timing would have been horrible.
> 
> bah, really not enjoying reading ob ultrasounds all day today

DrS, I think it takes tremendous strength to go it alone. I've always envied people who know exactly what they want... one of the reasons DH and I waited so long to start was that we both felt ambivalent about having kids for a long time. I think life must be easier when you really know what you want.... 

As for your follies, don't count them out - my clinic says anything 15 or higher at the time of trigger has to be counted as a mature follie, since they continue to grow right up until they pop out. Are they measuring your E2 as well? That combined with follie measurements can give a better overall picture than just one or the other individually....

Dwrgi, how's DH doing? :hugs::hugs:

AFM, AF arrived on Saturday, so now we have the timing and dates all set out for IVF #2... looks like I'll start stims around 4/30, retrieval 5/11 and transfer 5/16. Nurse has placed my drug order, I've scheduled my acupuncture appts, and now all I have to do is wait.... :wacko: 

I know there are a few other comments I wanted to make, but I can't remember them now.... :dohh: Hope you're all having a happy-ish Monday. (Hoping for a happy Monday seems like too much to ask!) :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I forgot to add - 

I've just started reading Unsung Lullabies: Understanding and Coping with Infertility by Jaffe, Diamond and Diamond. The three authors are all clinical psychologists and infertility veterans. I've only just started it, and already I am crying and nodding in agreement on almost every page. So far, it is the best book I've read on the emotional and psychological ramifications of infertility - I want to buy it and give it to every member of my family and ask them to read it so they'll understand what we're going through and how we feel and why we're acting the way we are. It's not a how to get pregnant book at all, it's strictly about the emotional issues surrounding infertility. If you're struggling with the emotions of infertility, pick it up - so far, it's phenomenal. :thumbup:

(And that's not to say everyone here is infertile - I hate giving the impression that everyone over 35 has trouble - NOT true. It's just that some of us are, so that's why I mention it here.)


----------



## agape love

Hi Ladies:wave::wave:

Went today for my scan (2nd) and my lil follies were 10 and 12....needed to be 18-22. I was bummed but I knew this was going to be a long ride. Dr wants to do another scan in two weeks:shrug: and then start 100mg Clomid and 500mg Metformin. I am hoping that when I go back that I would have ovulated and am preggo. Guess that is why I haven't had a positive OPK.

I don't know much about Metformin but I will do my research. Why does this have to be so hard for us when so many people get pregnant and don't even want to be parents. I know I am just having a moment:cry:

Keep me in your thoughts and wishing you all :dust::dust:

I am still hopeful and I will continue the dance with hubby.


----------



## froliky2011

HA - The law is there so that the donor does not have any financial responsibility so they can donate and not worry that someone will come knocking for child support or something I believe. However, it is a bad law. If a woman has an affair and is married the husband is automatically the father and changing the birth certificate would cost a lot and who knows because the law says it can't be changed. Crazy. Some states are now allowing 3 people to be on the birth certificate. I hope that is the future. The IVF doctors said the donor would have to sign his rights away for them to inseminate and my attorney advised not because it would be a big hassle for us to try and get the donor back on the birth certificate. So, we found a doctor who would do it with signed consents etc. before IUI. Thank goodness!! Oh, and thanks for the book recommendation. I love reading and find it to be very healing and helps get me through the tough times along with all of the ladies here.


----------



## drsquid

auntie- problem is i always knew i wanted kids but i wanted the husband too. finally came to the realization that if i keep waiting for that ill likely end up with neither. also realized im far more interested in the kid than in dating. just so rarely meet anyone i like (sigh, hence my completely inappropriate crush). went out with the ex bfs ex roommate the other night.. ended up kissing him and.. meh, just nothing there. i meet someone i like about every 3 yrs or so, and have never dated someone longer than2 months.. so at 39 it was time to give up that dream. luckily i make good money and am only going to be working part time already but it is still hard, my family is on the other side of the country and neither side wants to move. plus this is turning out to be a lot harder than i expected


----------



## Asryellah

DrS you are a strong woman and I totally stand behind you with your decision, I would do the exact same :thumbup: I really hope this IUI will bring you your dream come true :thumbup: oh and we are having same day IUI - if my eggs grow..



froliky2011 said:


> As for you....GROW FOLLIE GROW!!!!!!!!! SENDING LOTS OF GROWTH HORMONE YOUR WAY! :) Is the office closed on Friday? Ugh? Stupid holidays.

thanks for that!! :hugs: And yes clinic is closed from fri-mon...:dohh: so hopefully my easter EGG will grow fast. Keep yourself busy for tww and I'm keeping my fingers crossed you'll come here to tell us good news soon!!!:cloud9:

Dwirgi - thanks for the tip, I guess I get that "warming up" everyday when I hold my laptop in my tummy when I'm surfing the net in evenings :haha:
anyhow, yes follys should grow 2mm/day but mine have only 1mm/day. Usually it does speed up closer to O, so..I still hope they will :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asry-FX that they grow by Thursday! I am so hoping that this is THE one for you!! Big :hugs:, Axxx

Dr S-I think it takes a lot of guts to do what you're doing, but it's better to get on with it than to have a lifetime of regrets! Keep at it, and let's WILL those follies to grow! xx

Frolicky-good luck with the cycle. What stage are you at?? xxx

HA-thanks for asking. I have good days and bad. This morning, I came to work with a stinking headache (more a mirgraine really) and am so exhausted. First thing I saw was a colleague's bump, enhanced by the lycra top she was wearing. I didn't even know she was pregnant. I really had to fight back the tears. This whole process makes me soooooooo angry and so frustrated. Why is it never me??????? It really really really pi%%es me off. I can't wait until Thursday as we break up for Easter. 

I am going to write to my consultant, as our follow-up is three weeks away (my decision to delay it), and ask her about immunes testing. Don't want to wait another second. Low amh is not a CAUSE of infertility, and, like I said to Butterfly in my email to her, I didn't have an amh of 2.9 when we first started trying in 2007. So, I just need some answers and a plan. 

I am so glad that you are getting some emotional support from that book, emotional enlightenment perhaps? I might have a look to see if I can get it on my kindle. I bet you can't wait to start your 2nd IVF either! I have a VERY good feeling about this one for you! :hugs:

Agape-hang on in there. Slow and steady is better than ripening too fast! Are you eating loads of protein and drinking loads of water? Good luck! xx

Twinkle, Missy, Butterfly, Purple, FM, Lil, Lady H, Dashka, and everybody: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies :)

It's a bit chillier in the Uk today that the last few days...and we may be having snow!!! :shock: (although I hope not!)

Asry - I am sending growing thoughts to your follies and willing them to get big and juicy!!

Frolicky - wow - that does sound complicated but brilliant that you have managed to get past all the problems and make an arrangement!

HA - big :hugs: for you hun. I am so sorry that AF arrived, however it does mean that body is doing what it is supposed to and you know we are all here for you as your approach ivf #2 - how is your dh doing??

DrS - It sounds like you have a great plan in place for your child. In current times, the traditional man/woman family with children is not the only way and as Frolicky (i think) said - kids are resiliant and so accepting of their situation. if you were to meet Mr Right down the line then Yay!! but if not... you'll still have the family you want :hugs:

Dashka - are you completely recovered now hun?

LadyH - hows that cbfm treating you?? I hope you are doing ok with it!

Agape - I am thinking of you! and I agree - why does this have to be soooo hard!? It really isn't fair :hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you feeling Chick?? I have been thinking about you :hugs: and how is dh doing now?

Lils - hope you are ok?? big loves xx

Manuiti - I know you're probably not looking here, but just in case - hope everything is ok xxx

Missy - how's the patio coming along?? I'd love to see a picture when it's all done! I absolutely love my garden! - it keeps me sane sometimes :)

Carole - how is your knee?? I hope its healing nicely!

Twinks - big loves xxx how are you doing??

and lovely big squeezes to never and north and anyone Im forgetting - it's early and brain is not quite with it yet! - sorry

afm - the cold is settling yay!! and I am remaining hopeful....
and thank you all for asking about dad - he's had chemo yesterday and now has a couple weeks off - with an mri and then a review with the consultant. so fingers and everything crossed - maybe the tumours have shrunk [-o&lt;


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I crossed posted with you again (it take me a while to write those big messages) it's good to have a plan of action and to feel like every avenue has been explored! the immune testing - is that looking for the NK cells? (or maybe that's something different) would it be blood tests needed? at least with a few weeks to go, you have time to formulate your questions and prepare yourself
:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - I crossed posted with you again (it take me a while to write those big messages) it's good to have a plan of action and to feel like every avenue has been explored! the immune testing - is that looking for the NK cells? (or maybe that's something different) would it be blood tests needed? at least with a few weeks to go, you have time to formulate your questions and prepare yourself
> :hugs:

Thanks for asking hun! Alun is doing okay-I think he kept hoping right to the last minute, but I just KNEW that it wasn't meant to be. He has been amazingly supportive and I feel it is so true that if you can get through IVF and infertility together, you can get through anything. He has been really fab! 

Yup, it is a seris of blood tests, with the bill coming to £1500, excluding consults! But we've alread spent £10000 on treatment, and God knows how much on vits, acupunture, etc. Seems a sensible thing to do.

Hope you and Little Bean are doing well-I am so chuffed that this PG is going well for you, Axxxxx


----------



## purplelou

it is a LOT of money! but as you say when you consider what you have speant already and the emotional investment, it would be awful down the road to think "what if"

and thank you :hugs:
I am not going on about the bean here because it's not right, but I just can't keep away. plus to be honest, I am still very worried and a bit disbelieving for now.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> it is a LOT of money! but as you say when you consider what you have speant already and the emotional investment, it would be awful down the road to think "what if"
> 
> and thank you :hugs:
> I am not going on about the bean here because it's not right, but I just can't keep away. plus to be honest, I am still very worried and a bit disbelieving for now.

Why would you be worried, hun? Are you having any strange symtoms? I have a VERY good feeling about this little bean, and I know that he/she will stick around! Try and enjoy it as much as you can!

Very glad that you're still here-I miss your cheery posts! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

ignore this :)

:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hello ladies, I feel like I have so many comments and I'm sure I'll miss a few.

Asry, I did say a prayer for you already that those follies grow. Please keep us posted.

Frolicky, my SS considers himself very lucky that he has 2 moms, 2 dads and 8 grandparents. Not to mention all the aunts, uncles and cousins. That child gets unindated with presents for his birthday and Christmas. I do make him write thank you cards so he knows what he got from who and so he knows what its like to appreciate things. 

DrS, I'd do the same thing if I were you. If I didn't have DH, I'd be doing this on my own. That's how strong my longing is.

Dwrgi, that is really interesting about the autoimmune issues and it makes a lot of sense. I mentioned it to my GP and she said because I don't have symptoms, they wouldn't test. I just switched to a new gyno that I see on May 10. I've heard so many good things about her and wasn't happy with my other one. I'm going to ask her about it too. I'm really intersted to see what your results are. Do you think you have any symptoms? My GP mentioned joint pain, digestive problems. I know you said you were diagnosed with celiac disease. That is considered an autoimmune disorder. I'm just wondering if it isn't as widely accepted in the US that autoimmune disorders can cause infertility.

HA, I'm going to have to look into that book. Thanks!

Purple, so glad your cold is going away. The patio is coming along. I can't wait to post some pics. I'm so excited!

AFM, still in the 2WW with AF due around the 9th. Oh great, that's one day before my birthday. Well I'm still holding out hope that I may get the best birthday present ever and get a BFP! I decided that this year I'm going to celebrate my birthday and say f*ck you to the biological clock. Last birthday I stayed holed up inside and painted my dining room.


----------



## rottpaw

caroleb73 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Just done some fascinating (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) research into low amh and IVF on Fertility Friends website. People with amhs of lower than 0.5 getting preggers naturally.
> 
> Feel good comments: people only know they have a low amh if they cannot conceive.
> 
> Finding it difficult to conceive may be to do with underlying immune issues rather than low amh. Low amh comes to light when bloods are drawn and more useful for clinics to know which protocol to follow, than for us low amhers to go into huge panic over.
> 
> We can still get pregnant naturally with low amh, it might just take us a bit longer as we have fewer high quality eggs. The best are ovulated in our late teens and twenties (great).
> 
> Anyway, it has inspired me and I now feel quite buoyed. Had a bit of a glum day today-also massive stinking headache.
> 
> And now, girls, as I am sitting down-wind from Gwydion's stinky bum and he has just let off the most startlingly disgusting fart known to dog, I am shutting my laptop and going to find myself some cider. Because I'm worth it!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> P.S. Where the flippin eck is everybody? Out and about, gadding about, I don't know! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Hey Dwrgi,
> 
> Glad you are feeling a little better about it all and I am now determined to find my treatment file at home and dig out my AMH results. Mine were considered really low for my age and that is why the Drs were glad I chose to skip IUI and go straight to IVF. It just goes to show that these tests are just numbers and cannot be relied on as the definitive answer as look at me fat and round now and achieved without the slightest bit of science. There was also a lady called Rottpaw on this thread with me before who tried for 18 months and had the worst AMH results was near on menopausal and she now has an adorable son who just turned 1 and is pregnant with her second after the first month of TTC. You see miracles do happen.
> 
> The test result for me scared me sensless and made me think I have to do IVF immediately otherwise my chances are getting slimmer and slimmer. I think the issue is that Dr's are not always great at delivering info to normal people like us, they are very scientific/factual without emotion and don't always consider what reaction that will provoke in us. We are so used to being told how useless our bodies are that we forget actually that they can still be utterly amazing but like you have mentioned we don't get as many of those amazing moments as younger ladies but hey we already knew that.
> 
> Our bodies can still work for us and give us a sticky BFP wether it be naturally or with the use of science. Don't give up hope.:hugs:Click to expand...

Good morning ladies! :hugs:

As Carole mentioned, I am a grad of this thread and want you all to know that I still pray and believe that EACH of you will get your sticky beans! 

I don't post here much any longer as I don't wish to upset anyone, but i still follow this thread and I do like to share anything I can that i believe might be helpful. I know a number of you are struggling with low AMH diagnosis and wondering how that may be impacting your fertility picture. As Dwrgi has mentioned, certainly it is a piece of the puzzle and can have an impact, but PLEASE do not feel like low AMH is the end of the story. As Carole noted, my numbers are ridiculously low, and I now have one healthy son and another (i pray) healthy little one on the way. For anyone that may find this helpful, I wanted to follow up on Carole's post and share my actual numbers, to give you hope that it IS possible even when it looks (or your dr. makes it sound) very grim. My AMH, two years ago at age 35, was 0.3, where 0 is menopause. I would be afraid to even find out what it is now, two years later, but there you have it - it's definitely possible and God works all kinds of miracles! :hugs:

Please know I pray for ALL of you and this group of women is so close to my heart! 

Angela


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - Your family may not live close, but they will love and support that child too. If I were in your shoes I would definitely find a donor (either known or unknown) or who knows what to get pregnant. You are following your heart and that is so important for true happiness.

Hi to all you lovely ladies! Just wanted to quickly stop in and say "hi".


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!
sorry I am heading into the craziest time of year at work - so I apologize in advance if I don't post as much in the next 6 weeks.

thanks for all the input about whether you feel pain/twinges at ovulation... Interesting!

Just quickly tried to catch up - and wanted to say:

Angela - thank you for posting that !! so nice to hear those real stories! I think my AMH last year was about 2.4 or something like that (and I've been trying for 10 years) Good luck on this next pregnancy!! :)

Frolicky - you are so brave and I admire you and DH for going this route - Glad that you are working all this stuff out before baby comes! Good luck! xoxo

Asry - good luck - I am praying that follies continue to GROW!!

Dr S - good luck - and I would also do the same thing if I were in your shoes.... Don't worry about the Dad thing for now... I'm sure when the time is right and you are content with yourself and where you are in life that Mr.Right will be around the corner.... Hard to make sense of why things happen the way they do in life. Good luck I hope this is your month!

Purple - Believe believe believe that this is your sticky bean! xoxo
Good to hear your Dad gets a few weeks off now... xo

Missy - Big hugs and hope all is okay - I hope you get a BFP for your b-day too!

Lils - HI!!!!! how did your test results go?? I'm sending big hugs your way.

Dwrgi - argh.... hate it when the colleagues at work are preggo - it's like a contanst reminder isn't it??? It's one thing when you pass a stranger who is preggo -but when you actually know them it's worse. Big hugss.....

And hi to everyone else out there!!! sorry have to run!

Love you all!
xoxo


----------



## missyt

[/QUOTE]

Good morning ladies! :hugs:

As Carole mentioned, I am a grad of this thread and want you all to know that I still pray and believe that EACH of you will get your sticky beans! 

I don't post here much any longer as I don't wish to upset anyone, but i still follow this thread and I do like to share anything I can that i believe might be helpful. I know a number of you are struggling with low AMH diagnosis and wondering how that may be impacting your fertility picture. As Dwrgi has mentioned, certainly it is a piece of the puzzle and can have an impact, but PLEASE do not feel like low AMH is the end of the story. As Carole noted, my numbers are ridiculously low, and I now have one healthy son and another (i pray) healthy little one on the way. For anyone that may find this helpful, I wanted to follow up on Carole's post and share my actual numbers, to give you hope that it IS possible even when it looks (or your dr. makes it sound) very grim. My AMH, two years ago at age 35, was 0.3, where 0 is menopause. I would be afraid to even find out what it is now, two years later, but there you have it - it's definitely possible and God works all kinds of miracles! :hugs:

Please know I pray for ALL of you and this group of women is so close to my heart! 

Angela[/QUOTE]

Angela, thank you so much for taking the time to comment. Every woman that comments about their success story with low AMH, high FSH, diminished ovarian reserve or whatever gives each of us so much hope. I know it does for me. Those talks from the RE about donor egg are like death sentences. Especially when you get an RE with no bedside manner. I really appreciate that you commented and shared your AMH number with everyone. Like dwrgi said, when she first started trying she didn't have low AMH so to me it just seems like they want to close the loop on all their unexplained infertility diagnoses without realizing the emotional damage they are causing. The power of suggestion is very strong so for women to go into a downward spiral after the low AMH/donor egg speech is to be expected. Thank you so much for your encouragement. I'm sure this baby will be super healthy and Congrats!


----------



## drsquid

frolicky- yeah they will. i know they will be sad to be far away and so will i . my sister made some comment about how it is sad she will missout on being an aunt or something like that which pissed me off because she doesnt work or do anything but mooch off my parents, she could come out here if she wanted to. 

dashka- thanks = ) 

dwrgi- my coworker wife is pregnant and he has spent the day looking for a pediatrician. my other coworker stopped by with his two gorgeous little kids.. oh and ive been reading fetal us all day for 2 days.. one of which was super sad. dont know which bugs me more, all the happy ones (which i dont have) or all the sad ones (which im gladi dont have). 

purple- fingers crossed and hugs


----------



## Lady H

Hello lovelies, can I pick your brains? I have COQ10. Should I take it all cycle or stop after Ovulation, and what mg is considered useful? I know one of you will have the answer, thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo - good question - I'd like to know the answer too!


----------



## HappyAuntie

The big Canadian study that actually got cancelled because they couldn't recruit enough participants because no one was willing to take the chance of being assigned to the placebo group called for 600 mg/day. That's a LOT - the dosage for heart issues is about 60mg/day. I started at 100/day and slowly ramped up to 600/day over the course of about 6 weeks (adding 100mg/day each week) in case of any adverse side effects - some women get diarrhea at high doses, so I didn't want to start at 600. I spread my 600mg over the course of the day - 200 in the am, 200 with lunch, 200 in the pm.

As for when to stop, that's one I don't know the answer to. I take it throughout, and my dr was ok with that.... Plus, the cycle of egg "recruitment" and maturation prior to ovulation takes roughly 90 days. If you take it for two weeks then stop for two weeks then take it for two etc, you're never going to get a solid flow of it in your system, iykwim.


----------



## manuiti

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around, but my head needed the break and it's done me good I think. Just popped on to say hi and give you an update.

But first and foremost, Dwrgi - I'm sending you the biggest cuddle. You are just amazing. Your strength is simply inspiring. Hang in there and keep being kind to yourself and your wonderful hubby. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also welcome to ecoops! Hope your stay here is a short one, but from my own regrets, please don't sit around waiting and wondering, go and pay privately (if you can) for blood tests and an HSG. Trust me, it'll be money very well spent. I've just turned 37, ttc for almost 2 years, wondering why it wasn't happening, got my tests done and it was pretty obvious why not. All of a sudden, no faffing about, straight to IVF/ICSI to give us the best of our slim chances.

afm - today is my last day of injections, and considering my low antral follicle count, I'm responding as well as can be expected. My right ovary is on strike and doing nothing at all but my left started off with 4 follicles and at my last scan yesterday, a magic 5th one appeared. They're all roughly the same size which is good with the dominant one measuring in yesterday at 17mm (my clinic will collect at 16mm). My endometrium was at 10mm and trilaminar which is also good. So my Dr had me go and get an extra day's worth of meds and has me stimming up until tonight and also taking my trigger shot at exactly 9:30pm. The injections have been fine with some days not feeling a thing and other days feeling like I really have stabbed myself - ok, slight exaggeration, but that's within the realms of no pinch to a big pinch - all relative but at the end of the day, still only a pinch. I've had some extremely hormonal moments, and I'm really glad I've rented this apartment as it's been just me with no one else around to accidentally say the wrong thing or look at me the wrong way etc etc. So I've actually been pretty chilled out and happy... that is once I chilled out about the injections and realising they didn't actually hurt and eventually ended my 5 day headache. :haha: I'm am looking forward to tomorrow and not having to do anything IVF related, and then on Thursday I need to be at the clinic at 7:30am! They're not going to need to give me anything to fall asleep, I'll be doing that all by myself! lol

So that's where we are now. Still those worries of will there actually be any eggs collected, will any of them be mature enough or decent enough to work with, will any of them fertilise, will any of them survive, and then of course will any of them implant and stay there. But those worries are kind of out of my hands and the Dr's hands, and pretty much down to Mother Nature and a bit of luck now. So for now it's just fingers crossed that there's something in at least 1 of those 5 follicles that can be collected. And we'll find out on Thursday...

Hope you're all doing as well as you can be! :flower:


----------



## agape love

Dwrgi thank you and you are right....let's hope they are slow but will do what they must. 

Purplelou thanks...you give us all hope for our BFPs.

Going to bed hope to wake up refreshed.


----------



## missyt

Agape, I forgot to tell you GL and FXd for you!

Manuiti, keep thinking big, healthy follies. Its not the quality, its the quanity.

AFA CoQ10,like HA, I take it all cycle. I haven't read anywhere that you should not take it at certain times in your cycle, like EPO which you only take until O. I hope that helps.


----------



## LilSluz

Purple  Happy 10 weeks!!! :happydance: :thumbup: Im excited about the trip too - coming June 7th  June 17th, classes June 11  15th. So glad your cold :sick: is on its way out, now so you can go see your daddy! I hope your dad is getting along as well as can be expected during this chemo cycle :flower: (& pleeaassee dont leave! :hugs: ). Dont worry, Im OK, just working my hiney off! :winkwink: Youre so sweet to ask/worry :hugs:

Dwrgi  mmmm  cider sounds delish! So does the f**k it pub! :drunk::haha: (youll have to tell me where that is so I can visit? :haha: ) Hope you had a great time! But it sounds like you can have a blast right at home with all the burping & farting going on around there! :sick: :haha: Very interested in these immune tests  Please let us know when done & what they were! Big :hugs:

Dashka  glad to make a sister laugh Lord knows we ALL need it! (daily if poss.). It sounds like you did ov (+OPKs & EWCM) AND that you ovd later than usual yay! :happydance: Dont worry about the twinges,cramps. I barely ever notice them myself & I know Im oving & then some people dont feel them at all. I never felt them before TTC at all either. FX you caught the eggy & lots & lots of :dust::dust: coming your way!

LadyH  hopefully you get the hang of the CBFM soon (or it gets the hang of you). Are you also going to poas same time? Have a FAB 2 days off this week, lucky girl!

Carole  thank you for that wonderful post. :thumbup: We need them here! 

Frolicky  wow, thats SO interesting, I had no idea! It sounds to me like that works out great for everyone involved & having a well-off KD/parent is always very reassuring for your little one-to-bes future  college is very expensive these days! How many DPO are you now? FX & :dust:!

Asry  Oh, girl  just said some prayers for you so I hope they come your way before Wed. u/s! Just realized thats tomorrow  FX, FX, FX & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; & good vibes & a major "grow follies GROW"!!! :flower:

DrS  hoping that you get more follies! And everyone is different  some people really just rather do things on their own, no complications of the DH sort, so its a decision thats entirely up to you & what you really want. A lady at work turned 39 (10 yrs ago), got to pick out her donor :spermy: of all the traits she liked & now has a whiz kid who travels the country playing chess & has gotten straight As all his life, is good kid, etc. FX for you! (P.S.  ob u/s has to = torture! :nope: ) :( 

HA  sorry for :af::witch: :( But, on the bright side it sounds like you are a woman with a plan & ready to roll-on #2! Take this next month & have some fun  the kind you cant have when preggers! Glad you got a great book, too. I bet youll be finished it way ahead of 4/30 :thumbup: (were you the one I read had MTHFR?)

Agape  I know its hard, honey. GL & :dust:

Missy  Yes. Yo ushould definitely say f*ck you to the biological clock & celebrate your bday like never before! I want to hear you all the way down here in Florida :winkwink: So HOPE you have a nice birthday present to go w/the nice new vibe you have  FX & :dust:!!!

Rottpaw  :hi: & thank you for your positive post & prayers for us! Gosh, #2  you have to be ecstatic!!! :happydance:

Manuiti  wow, sounds like you are right in the midst of it all! Im really glad you learned to chillax & take it easy & yes, that apt. sounds like such a better option than hotels & flying all the time (stress in itself & you need to keep yours low!) Sounds like left is taking the lead on this one  FX! Let us know what happens Thursday :thumbup:

Hello to Twinks, Never, Butterfly & anyone else I missed  sorry! Big :hugs: & :dust: all around (Im buying this round!)

Whew! Sorry its taken me so long to catch up so as Im writing this last bit I just realized its 11:30pm & I have to get my butt to :sleep:. I will be MIA for a while for the coming week too. Working 12-hour days this week (big case) & most of next week plus trying desperately to get my house ready for my sister, hubby & kids  all comin in on Thurs morning. DH is not being helpful :nope: :grr: Very high-energy/stressed this week & "trying not to be"... Aye-carumba :dohh: (ommm, ommm, ommm) [-o&lt; :winkwink:

Anyway, Ill post more tomorrow, I promise! Got my test results back Monday but dont have enough time to post about me :haha:. Oh well  nite, nite & big :hugs:!


----------



## drsquid

did my last gonal f shot today. mostly used syringes but had to get a pen when i went to san jose.. tonight i did the 2nd shot with the pen. noticed when i pulled it out the needle was bent like 90 degrees.. oops. didnt see anything shoot out of the skin so i guess it wasnt a big deal. left a round mark on my skin,. trigger in almost an hour then iui on thursday


----------



## agape love

Thanks Missy and Lilsulz....

I won't be testing anymore until I go back to Dr on the 17th. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Asryellah

:hugs:Morning girls :coffee: I will be off to my U/S in 2 hours, I'm not feeling positive about the growth of the folly :nope: but you know I'll let you know soon :haha:

Rottpaw - thank you so much for sharing your story! That always inspires us like Missy said :hugs: we need to get more of those, so bring on the spring 2012 BFP's!!!! :happydance:
Agape - :hugs: for you if you're feeling bit down :hugs:

HA- happy that you are on your way to ivf #2 , good to have a plan and something to focus on huh? Last one you almost made it so this time it'll be it!!!:thumbup:
Dwirgi - I'm also interested of those immunesystem-things, so if you find anything interesting please share with us. How are you anyways? :hugs:Are you a cider fan also? My favorite cider is dry apple from Crowmoore omnomn :beer:
LilS- you're working too much:jo:! Hope you get some good relaxation time when easter arrives, do you have days off then? 

Ok, I know I'm missing a lot of you sweeties, but I need to get myself ready to go spread my legs again =D&gt;

:hugs: to you all! Have a great wednesday!!


----------



## drsquid

adding to my needle saga. realized i forgot to get needles and syringes for the trigger.. found i had 1 left from last time.. yay.. found out i dindt have any little needles.. boo. was gonna try transfering it to a gonal syringe but didnt wanna risk making a mess (and an ineffective trigger).. youch 22ga for the trigger. me no like


----------



## purplelou

ouch for the big needles DrS!! :hugs:

LadyH - I took the C0Q10 continuouslt and stopped once I got bfp. from what I have read it's not recommeded afterwards (in pregnancy) but but early on the embryo is self supporting until the placenta etc develops so once you get your bfp you have time to stop and still be safe :)

good luck with IUI ladies - Im thinking about you and hoping for you today and in the next days !!

Angela - thank you for sharing! It just proves that some tests are not the "be all and end all" doesn't it :hugs: how exciting to be pregnant with no. 2!!


----------



## sallyjones

Good Luck!


----------



## Dwrgi

Asry-good luck with the dropping and spreading them! Hope that follie is growing nicely!! GL and FX to you! :flower::flower:

Dr Squid-why are these injections so complicated? GL to you too! Third time lucky hopefully! x

Purple-:flower:

Lil-the pub is the village pub. It's okay, full of old people but occasionally has events like bbqs and parties. It's only five minutes walk from the house, so we tend to go there rather than getting a taxi and then a train into Cardiff. The main thing, it serves cider, so I'm happy!! :haha: So glad that you got your trip booked-my gosh, I didn't realise it was soooo soon! You must be so excited. Give us a shout if you need any more help with the planning! Hope you get your house sorted, but try not to wear yourself out! xxx :thumbup:

Manuiti-it's defo more to do with quality and not quantity, so try not to worry about 'only' having 5 follies. GL, I shall be thinking of you! Keep the protein and water intake up! xx

Butterfly-:thumbup::thumbup:

Carole-:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Rottpaw-if you don't mind me asking, how did you succeed in getting preggers? Did you have IVF, or did you have immunes testing, or just luck?? Am so intrigued, as your story gives us all hope! :thumbup::flower:

Dashka-sorry to hear that you're going to be super busy. Hope you manage to rest in the evening! Thinking of you and hoping that nasty virus has well and truly gone! :flower:

Agape-good luck with your appointment on 17th. Good to have something in place that will bring you closer to your BB! x

Sally-hello! 

Missy, HA and everybody else-big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I think Rottpaw was trying natrually - from what Ive read on Grads thread. it just shows doesn't it!


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies - sorry for such a big/long post last night! :nope: Once I start writing its hard to stop sometimes, but I should have broken it up...

Asry - please let us know what happened. I realized in my post that my "tomorrow" was your morning :dohh: but I got the prayers in anyway :winkwink: It's already happened but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

DrS - good luck today!

Dwrgi - I MUST try a cider when I get there :thumbup: I'm going to start planning again after the holidays. I'm glad you moved your appt back. It will give you "some time" :hugs:

Purple - good morning lil mama! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> HA  sorry for :af::witch: :( But, on the bright side it sounds like you are a woman with a plan & ready to roll-on #2! Take this next month & have some fun  the kind you cant have when preggers! Glad you got a great book, too. I bet youll be finished it way ahead of 4/30 :thumbup: (were you the one I read had MTHFR?)

Yes, I am heterozygous MTHFR, meaning one of my two copies of the MTHFR gene is mutated. Roughly 40-50% of the population is hetero MTHFR. Only homozygous MTHFR, when both copies of the gene are mutated, has been linked to recurrent mc - it causes high serum levels of homocysteine, which causes clotting problems and interferes with the absorption of folic acid. Because the homocysteine level matters more than the actual MTHFR mutation, and because almost half the population is heterozygous, a lot of drs don't check for the MTHFR mutation at all but only measure your blood homocysteine level instead. 




drsquid said:


> did my last gonal f shot today. mostly used syringes but had to get a pen when i went to san jose.. tonight i did the 2nd shot with the pen. noticed when i pulled it out the needle was bent like 90 degrees.. oops. didnt see anything shoot out of the skin so i guess it wasnt a big deal. left a round mark on my skin,. trigger in almost an hour then iui on thursday

So jabbing the needle into your abs of steel bent the needle, that's all! :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - I am happy it's not just me that get's confused, I write good luck tomorrow, or "any news today" etc and then realise that Im a day ahead or behind and what Ive written doesn't make sense!!

Dwrgi - what sort of cider do you like??
I admit Ive been quite partial to pear ciders in the past yummy!!


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: all you wonderful ladies! OK, I'll try to explain what I have found out bc maybe this will help or be educational to one of you? (PLEASE learn from my mistakes so I feel better about myself! :haha: )

Anyway, some of you may know about this, some not, but I found out I have clotting problems due to a compound heterozygous MTHFR gene mutation  one copy of the gene mutation C677T & one copy of the gene mutation A1298C. (You can probably imagine the word that came to my mind after seeing the acronym! :haha: - so immature, I know but thats what Im calling it bc I wouldnt be able to pronounce it if I tried :shrug::haha: ) 

So, on a list of severity its #2 out of 5 mutations or combinations thereof. I dont have elevated cysteine (thank God) but I have elevated thrombosis antigen (again, clotting, so makes sense). Here is what it says:

What Are the Implications? 
Any and all of the mutations can affect homocysteine levels, but there is much dispute as to whether elevated homocysteine levels are actually needed in order for MTHFR to cause medical complications. Many other MTHFR patients have normal homocysteine levels; yet have had implantation problems, m/c(s), and/or stillbirth(s) due to clotting problems. This is a serious field and MTHFR is a serious condition, so consulting an expert is wise.

Would you like to know how to fix this serious mutation  5mg folic acid (Rx  its 12x normal dose), extra B6, extra B12 & baby aspirin. :dohh: Thats it, unless you have ART then you may have to take one other Rx. All this time I have had the feeling that I was making them ok, but they werent implanting, I just thought it was due to insuff. hormones (they said hormones OK, but many are borderline). My poor little eggys are probably trying so hard, but MTHFR wont let them implant & so they get washed away :sad2: And then those mcs I know I cant think of it like that

SO, there are a host of other conditions that are assoc w/MTHFR & I couldnt believe it when I read them. In addition to things like pulmonary embolisms, serious heart conditions, autism & strokes, it can be assoc with severe depression, anxiety, neurological disorders, fibromyalgia & chronic fatigue! Hmmm, severe depression, anx, neuro, chronic pain & tiredness  that rings a serious bell for me! And not only for me, but when I look back to both parental sides, Im floored. Grant it, there are co-conditions & other contributing factors, but all these yrs a lot of my issues could potentially have been cured with folic acid? (see a list of conditions here if interested, but there are others: https://mthfr.net/mthfr-mutations-and-the-conditions-they-cause/2011/09/07/)

The thing is this affects more than just me. My cousin has had multiple mcs & so has my sister. Theres multiple severe depression/anx on one side of family (very severe if you know what I mean) & etc. So now I will have my father tested to see which, if any, gene mutation he has & go from there (cant test mom bc shes :angel: - very severe depression :( ). Now when I look back & think, wow  this information could have saved my moms life & my grandfathers & kept me from suffering so much, too?! Guess all I can do now is have dad tested & go from there  inform affected side of family (most of my cousins are much younger & havent tried for family yet, so perhaps this will help them). Whether TTC or other symptoms, you have to take all of this for life...

So, I ovd CD20 even though FF shows CD18 (hopef crosshairs will change) so Im about 2DPO. So, they recommend being on all the extra stuff for at least 1  1.5 mos. Before trying again, but its too late for me  whats done is done & I can only keep FX & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; its going to be OK! Hopefully, this is my big reason for mc & for not conceiving (Im just thankful I never got to the point of stillbirth).

But, if any of you have had any mcs, whether multiple or not, I would highly recommend being tested for this! Believe it or not, its somewhat common, although a lot of time asymptomatic for others. Or even if already pregnant, its assoc w/Downs, autism & other birth defects & the thing is that its just so easy to treat! Prenatal folic acid isnt nearly enough, so please check it out (if you havent already) just in case?

Sorry for long post about me, but I really wanted to give extra info. to you guys in case it could help any one of you or anyone you know having trouble TTC/mc or any of the other health-related issues! 

Lots of LOVE to you ladies & :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:!!!
For IUIs & 2WW - :dust::dust::dust:!!!

(Ill be checking in on all of you despite schedule over the next week! I can't go another 3 days w/o you guys - felt like 3 wks! :kiss: )


----------



## LilSluz

HA - we cross-posted. They treat one copy of each mutation (compound) the same as the homozygous (2 copies of one gene) , too. 

Glad you only have the one copy, but just be careful bc when researching, some of those w/one copy had issues & then upon taking additional folic acid, aspirin, etc, were able to get preg? Could have been coincidence, but if I run across it again, I'll forward to you :thumbup: Do you take extra folic acid, B6, B12 or aspirin anyway? I wonder if taking larger doses of those would hurt someone? If not, I'd do it "just in case" (stack the deck) :winkwink: :hugs: 

keeping FX for you!


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> :hi: all you wonderful ladies! OK, I'll try to explain what I have found out bc maybe this will help or be educational to one of you? (PLEASE learn from my mistakes so I feel better about myself! :haha: )
> 
> Anyway, some of you may know about this, some not, but I found out I have clotting problems due to a compound heterozygous MTHFR gene mutation  one copy of the gene mutation C677T & one copy of the gene mutation A1298C. (You can probably imagine the word that came to my mind after seeing the acronym! :haha: - so immature, I know but thats what Im calling it bc I wouldnt be able to pronounce it if I tried :shrug::haha: )
> 
> So, on a list of severity its #2 out of 5 mutations or combinations thereof. I dont have elevated cysteine (thank God) but I have elevated thrombosis antigen (again, clotting, so makes sense). Here is what it says:
> 
> What Are the Implications?
> Any and all of the mutations can affect homocysteine levels, but there is much dispute as to whether elevated homocysteine levels are actually needed in order for MTHFR to cause medical complications. Many other MTHFR patients have normal homocysteine levels; yet have had implantation problems, m/c(s), and/or stillbirth(s) due to clotting problems. This is a serious field and MTHFR is a serious condition, so consulting an expert is wise.
> 
> Would you like to know how to fix this serious mutation  5mg folic acid (Rx  its 12x normal dose), extra B6, extra B12 & baby aspirin. :dohh: Thats it, unless you have ART then you may have to take one other Rx. All this time I have had the feeling that I was making them ok, but they werent implanting, I just thought it was due to insuff. hormones (they said hormones OK, but many are borderline). My poor little eggys are probably trying so hard, but MTHFR wont let them implant & so they get washed away :sad2: And then those mcs I know I cant think of it like that
> 
> SO, there are a host of other conditions that are assoc w/MTHFR & I couldnt believe it when I read them. In addition to things like pulmonary embolisms, serious heart conditions, autism & strokes, it can be assoc with severe depression, anxiety, neurological disorders, fibromyalgia & chronic fatigue! Hmmm, severe depression, anx, neuro, chronic pain & tiredness  that rings a serious bell for me! And not only for me, but when I look back to both parental sides, Im floored. Grant it, there are co-conditions & other contributing factors, but all these yrs a lot of my issues could potentially have been cured with folic acid? (see a list of conditions here if interested, but there are others: https://mthfr.net/mthfr-mutations-and-the-conditions-they-cause/2011/09/07/)
> 
> The thing is this affects more than just me. My cousin has had multiple mcs & so has my sister. Theres multiple severe depression/anx on one side of family (very severe if you know what I mean) & etc. So now I will have my father tested to see which, if any, gene mutation he has & go from there (cant test mom bc shes :angel: - very severe depression :( ). Now when I look back & think, wow  this information could have saved my moms life & my grandfathers & kept me from suffering so much, too?! Guess all I can do now is have dad tested & go from there  inform affected side of family (most of my cousins are much younger & havent tried for family yet, so perhaps this will help them). Whether TTC or other symptoms, you have to take all of this for life...
> 
> So, I ovd CD20 even though FF shows CD18 (hopef crosshairs will change) so Im about 2DPO. So, they recommend being on all the extra stuff for at least 1  1.5 mos. Before trying again, but its too late for me  whats done is done & I can only keep FX & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; its going to be OK! Hopefully, this is my big reason for mc & for not conceiving (Im just thankful I never got to the point of stillbirth).
> 
> But, if any of you have had any mcs, whether multiple or not, I would highly recommend being tested for this! Believe it or not, its somewhat common, although a lot of time asymptomatic for others. Or even if already pregnant, its assoc w/Downs, autism & other birth defects & the thing is that its just so easy to treat! Prenatal folic acid isnt nearly enough, so please check it out (if you havent already) just in case?
> 
> Sorry for long post about me, but I really wanted to give extra info. to you guys in case it could help any one of you or anyone you know having trouble TTC/mc or any of the other health-related issues!
> 
> Lots of LOVE to you ladies & :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:!!!
> For IUIs & 2WW - :dust::dust::dust:!!!
> 
> (Ill be checking in on all of you despite schedule over the next week! I can't go another 3 days w/o you guys - felt like 3 wks! :kiss: )

Lil-that is amazing stuff and the first thing that I thought of was how wonderful for you to now have a piece of the puzzle to fit into place. So much of this is about not having a single clue what is wrong, so if you have this information to hand, how hugely beneficial it is! My God, it is shocking to think that it could be treated so easily! How much more B6 and B12 do you need to take hun?

Thank you for this information. I am sure that you will use it to help your family. 

Way to go girl-getting closer to your dream, I think! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Dwrgi said:


> Rottpaw-if you don't mind me asking, how did you succeed in getting preggers? Did you have IVF, or did you have immunes testing, or just luck?? Am so intrigued, as your story gives us all hope! :thumbup::flower:

hi Dwrgi, and I don't mind at all! Both have been natural conceptions. When I conceived my DS, we had been through a full fertility workup (though no genetic or immune testing) and were just on the verge of trying meds (I actually had my prescription for femara in hand). After our workup, my RE was pushing for us to start the meds, but the whole scary amh/fertility picture, "donor egg" speech and the news that we would likely not be successful on our own had thrown us for such an emotional loop, that we told her we really wanted to try one more time on our own. I think we did that more to buy ourselves time to process everything, in retrospect, more than any real hope it would work. But I'd also just had my hsg. My dr. Explained that some people can have what she called "cobwebs" or tiny, invisible (on hsg) obstructions in the tubes. Hsg can flush those out, and as I ended up pregnant on that very same cycle, I suspect that may have been my issue. We had also had some timing issues that were finally resolved by that point, and that may have been key as well (when we first began ttc, on my gyn's advice, we used the calendar method of counting backward 14 days from period to determine time to ttc...which, since I turned out to have a short luteal phase, had us ttc about a week early for our first 12-18 months!!!:dohh:). Even though my cycles are normally 25-26 days, I still ov at 14 days like clockwork.

Hope this helps! After my experience, i feel strongly that AMH is JUST one piece of the puzzle and does NOT mean you can't get pregnant naturally! 

Please excuse typos, am on tablet.

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow LilSluz that is a M*TH**F****R of a situation (sorry but ever since I saw it that is the only word that comes to mind too :blush::haha:) So glad that you have found this out now but very sad that it is too late for other family members. Here's hoping that you can now help the others :hugs::hugs:

I don't think taking 5mg of folic acid can do any harm as the excess gets flushed out but the problem is actually getting hold of that dose - I think the highest you can get in the shops is about 1-2mg but for 5mg you need a prescription (in the UK at least). However, yo have made me think that maybe it is worth taking at least a bit extra.... that is if I ever get to ovulate again :growlmad::growlmad::wacko:

Rottpaw, great to hear that you have had 2 natural conceptions, many congrats.

Sorry I can't keep up with everyone :dohh: - I am reading but find it difficult to reply when on my phone - fingers crossed for all those going through IUI and IVF and hoping that the follies grow for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Lils - I am happy it's not just me that get's confused, I write good luck tomorrow, or "any news today" etc and then realise that Im a day ahead or behind and what Ive written doesn't make sense!!
> 
> Dwrgi - what sort of cider do you like??
> I admit Ive been quite partial to pear ciders in the past yummy!!

I always loved Woodpecker, but I find it too sweet now! Can't stand Magners, as it's too strong, so I am a really Chavette and go for Bow (Strongbow!). I loves it!! What is your drink of choice? I'll have one for you this weekend! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

rottpaw said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Rottpaw-if you don't mind me asking, how did you succeed in getting preggers? Did you have IVF, or did you have immunes testing, or just luck?? Am so intrigued, as your story gives us all hope! :thumbup::flower:
> 
> hi Dwrgi, and I don't mind at all! Both have been natural conceptions. When I conceived my DS, we had been through a full fertility workup (though no genetic or immune testing) and were just on the verge of trying meds (I actually had my prescription for femara in hand). After our workup, my RE was pushing for us to start the meds, but the whole scary amh/fertility picture, "donor egg" speech and the news that we would likely not be successful on our own had thrown us for such an emotional loop, that we told her we really wanted to try one more time on our own. I think we did that more to buy ourselves time to process everything, in retrospect, more than any real hope it would work. But I'd also just had my hsg. My dr. Explained that some people can have what she called "cobwebs" or tiny, invisible (on hsg) obstructions in the tubes. Hsg can flush those out, and as I ended up pregnant on that very same cycle, I suspect that may have been my issue. We had also had some timing issues that were finally resolved by that point, and that may have been key as well (when we first began ttc, on my gyn's advice, we used the calendar method of counting backward 14 days from period to determine time to ttc...which, since I turned out to have a short luteal phase, had us ttc about a week early for our first 12-18 months!!!:dohh:). Even though my cycles are normally 25-26 days, I still ov at 14 days like clockwork.
> 
> Hope this helps! After my experience, i feel strongly that AMH is JUST one piece of the puzzle and does NOT mean you can't get pregnant naturally!
> 
> Please excuse typos, am on tablet.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

That's really inspiration stuff, and so glad that you took the time to post on here. I have also heard about people getting their timing wrong, so that chimes with that. Alas, I had a hysteroscopy two years ago and that made no difference to us (I think this is the same as hcg). 

You really have been a tonic to read about and you have given me so much hope. Thank you so very much! Good luck with your second pregnancy! Please let us know how you get on!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh thankies - just have a cider for me then!! :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - that is truely fascinating!! I am so sorry that other members of your family were affected and suffered because of this :hugs: however it does sounds like there are answers, and that is fab news and must give you hope :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, with regard folic acid discussion. My acu lady referred me to this particular product (useful for UK ladies) which is supposed to have superior absorption properties to conventional folic acid. DO NOT buy from Boots as they charge you almost £18 for the same product. Ba$$ards! It doesn't say how much folate it contains though-grrr.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Femi...JLXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333548396&sr=8-1

Gotta run-departmental meeting. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:haha:


----------



## missyt

Asry, GL at your u/s today! I hope those follies grow, grow, grow!

Lil, that is interesting stuff about MTHFR (hee hee I thought the same thing). 

Dwrgi, I'm so glad rottpaw posted too. It gives us a lot of hope. But like you, I didn't have low AMH when I first started out. It just seems like it wasn't until after all the medicated cycles. I still don't have fait in that test.

AFM, I decided to take a half day next week on my b-day and plan a massage or something. DH even said I should take a spa day.


----------



## purplelou

Missy that sounds wonderful! you should definitely treat yourself now and again :)
which day is your birthday??


----------



## manuiti

drsquid said:


> adding to my needle saga. realized i forgot to get needles and syringes for the trigger.. found i had 1 left from last time.. yay.. found out i dindt have any little needles.. boo. was gonna try transfering it to a gonal syringe but didnt wanna risk making a mess (and an ineffective trigger).. youch 22ga for the trigger. me no like

OMG!!! How did it go???



Dwrgi said:


> I always loved Woodpecker, but I find it too sweet now! Can't stand Magners, as it's too strong, so I am a really Chavette and go for Bow (Strongbow!). I loves it!! What is your drink of choice? I'll have one for you this weekend! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hehe - my hubby's a Strongbow drinker too. :haha:

And just on the folic acid discussion, I'm on 5mg a day. My RE told me to, so I am. I was on 800ug before that. From what I read it's recommended for the 'older' lady.


----------



## drsquid

i love magners.. cant stand the pear cider (at least the stuff from widmers). in pa they didnt used to sell cider (due to weird laws) and they had an apple beer of some sort that was fab.

sigh, thrown for a loop today. friend at work who has been trying for a bit but really only doing it "correctly" for a short time got a positive beta. of course im happy for her but.. this is the 2nd person who has gotten pos while ive been failing. doesnt help that i did my hcg shot last night. pretty abrupt crash from the happy ive been getting from the estrogen (ive been liking gonal f, i just feel a bit tired but otherwise super happy). bah


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Lil-that is amazing stuff and the first thing that I thought of was how wonderful for you to now have a piece of the puzzle to fit into place. So much of this is about not having a single clue what is wrong, so if you have this information to hand, how hugely beneficial it is! My God, it is shocking to think that it could be treated so easily! How much more B6 and B12 do you need to take hun?
> 
> Thank you for this information. I am sure that you will use it to help your family.
> 
> Way to go girl-getting closer to your dream, I think! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Gals - 

Butterfly, i also heard that taking the extra wouldn't "hurt" but I wasn't sure about it. That's great to know for us "just-in-case'rs" :thumbup: We have to get that amount through prescriptions, too.

Dwrgi, here is the info I found on Folgard - from another forum:

If you want to do OTC Folic Acid, B6 and B12, here are the quantities you need, according to the pharmacist I talked to, to match the amounts in one prescription Folgard:

If you have one MTHFR mutation (these quantities are what's in one Rx Folgard):
Folic Acid: 2.2 mg
B6: 25 mg
B12: 1mg

If you have 2 mutations:
Folic Acid: 4.4 mg
B6: 50 mg
B12: 2 mg

Manuiti - that's great you have been on 5mg - makes me feel better w/your comments & others about taking "that much" - no harm :thumbup: Yeah, we all seem to know to take "extra" folic acid, but we all thought a prenatal would do the trick. I didn't know it was recommended also for all of us :jo: ! Makes sense given Down's, autism, etc. risks. :flower:

Thanks for all the great input ladies! I feel a little better about it all... :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> HA - we cross-posted. They treat one copy of each mutation (compound) the same as the homozygous (2 copies of one gene) , too.
> 
> Glad you only have the one copy, but just be careful bc when researching, some of those w/one copy had issues & then upon taking additional folic acid, aspirin, etc, were able to get preg? Could have been coincidence, but if I run across it again, I'll forward to you :thumbup: Do you take extra folic acid, B6, B12 or aspirin anyway? I wonder if taking larger doses of those would hurt someone? If not, I'd do it "just in case" (stack the deck) :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> keeping FX for you!

My RE prescribed 5mg folic acid and baby aspirin after my initial recurrent mc workup (two years ago this month, in fact) as a prophylactic measure, just in case. I pee out more B vitamins than most people take in! :haha: Still had 2 mcs since.


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.westons-cider.co.uk/Sho...-Ciders/Henry-Westons-Medium-Sweet~~12x500ml/ I love this!!! Sorry thinking more about drinking than ttc today!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! Wow! I love all the new information I am learning. Today I start increasing my vitamin doses accordingly.

Agape - Good Luck!! You are not far behind me. dust vibes~~

Missy - Glad you are going to give yourself some TLC and DH is supportive. Enjoy! R&R is great for TTC. Sending you baby dust too!

LilSluz - Thanks so much for the information. Wow! Highly appreciated especially after my mc. I hope you feel better now. It's feels good to find solutions to help us conceive and get a healthy baby.

Purple - I am so happy you're getting near 12 weeks. So glad you are supporting us. I hope your dad's tumors are not just smaller but completely wiped out a.s.a.p.

Dwrgi - Let us know how the tests turn out. :hugs: Enjoy your cider.

Dashka - I hope you are feeling better. Sending dust~~~ vibes too!

Arsy - I am dying to know the verdict of your follicles. We are all praying/hoping etc. for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lady H - Enjoy your time off. 

DrS - Good Luck tomorrow!! Sending dust to you too~~~~

HA - I ordered the book. Thanks. I am looking forward to reading it. 

Butterfly - I hope you are growing a follicle or two!! Sending positive fertility vibes your way~~~

Hi to Twinkle (enjoy your drinks), Never, Carol and everyone else. Thanks everyone!! 

AFM - I had accupuncture Monday and am always amazed how good I feel and balanced afterwards. I feel so much more peaceful and not so hormonal. Ugh. I can't stand feeling so hormonal. I am now 6dpo and feeling pretty good. Hoping to see BFPs this month. We all need some good news.


----------



## Asryellah

Ha ha Twinks!! Its good to think of smth else than ttc, I'd do that too if I could :haha: Maybe after some ciders huh?!:winkwink: Do you girls have Kopparberg's cider there, they have all great tastes with their ciders you should try if your pubs have 'em, maybe in UK anyhow cos you guys drink that stuff too :thumbup:
Manu - I was going to write to you on my earlier post but was so busy. You have come far and done very well!!!!:thumbup: To me your eggs sounds very good. And yes jabbing those inj. can be :wacko: I do have one wacky bruise on my belly also, didn't hurt though dunno what I did :haha:

LilS - MTFCK :saywhat:!! Or smth :haha:, but thanks for telling all that info :thumbup: wow, so maybe I should also start with extra folic acid too. I do take Solgars prenatals but I do have extra pack of folic to..And sorry to hear about your mom :hugs::hugs: you've gone through a lot woman, and you are so happy and strong. I'm proud of you :hugs: But isn't it good you got that info now! On your way to sticky bean now!!!!!!! :cloud9:

afm, my folly had only grown from 13mm to 15,5mm :nope: 
first she was like it is so small.....BUT what we could do is you get one more shot this evening of fsh and then tomorrow morning pregnyl shot, and WE'LL DO IUI on the noon of thursday!!!! :happydance: 
I really hope the easter eggy will be good to go and not premature. But I'm ready to risk it. So thanks for your prayers, it did work I'm almost there :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

OK, Arsy- sending lots of GROWING VIBES~~~~~~~ GROW BABIES GROW!! BREATHE AND BELIEVE!!!! NO DOUBTS!


----------



## missyt

Girls, I came across a really good article by a fertility specialist in NY. He wrote an article on how RE's push couples into donor egg too soon when they still have good eggs or based off of just one cycle. Its an inspiring article and so are many of the comments left by readers:

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2007/11/are-you-sure-you-need-donor-eggs.html


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> Ha ha Twinks!! Its good to think of smth else than ttc, I'd do that too if I could :haha: Maybe after some ciders huh?!:winkwink: Do you girls have Kopparberg's cider there, they have all great tastes with their ciders you should try if your pubs have 'em, maybe in UK anyhow cos you guys drink that stuff too :thumbup:
> Manu - I was going to write to you on my earlier post but was so busy. You have come far and done very well!!!!:thumbup: To me your eggs sounds very good. And yes jabbing those inj. can be :wacko: I do have one wacky bruise on my belly also, didn't hurt though dunno what I did :haha:
> 
> LilS - MTFCK :saywhat:!! Or smth :haha:, but thanks for telling all that info :thumbup: wow, so maybe I should also start with extra folic acid too. I do take Solgars prenatals but I do have extra pack of folic to..And sorry to hear about your mom :hugs::hugs: you've gone through a lot woman, and you are so happy and strong. I'm proud of you :hugs: But isn't it good you got that info now! On your way to sticky bean now!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> afm, my folly had only grown from 13mm to 15,5mm :nope:
> first she was like it is so small.....BUT what we could do is you get one more shot this evening of fsh and then tomorrow morning pregnyl shot, and WE'LL DO IUI on the noon of thursday!!!! :happydance:
> I really hope the easter eggy will be good to go and not premature. But I'm ready to risk it. So thanks for your prayers, it did work I'm almost there :thumbup::hugs:

My OH loves the Kopparberg pear cider-he first got it in IKEA, and then we found we could buy it in the supermarket too. The pear cider is too sweet for me, but I like their summer fruits one! Oh yes, bring the cider on-I'll have one for you Asry. Good luck with the IUI tomorrow-lots of relaxation to direct all energy to that follie, and FX!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

missyt said:


> Girls, I came across a really good article by a fertility specialist in NY. He wrote an article on how RE's push couples into donor egg too soon when they still have good eggs or based off of just one cycle. Its an inspiring article and so are many of the comments left by readers:
> 
> https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2007/11/are-you-sure-you-need-donor-eggs.html

I LOVE that blog!! I first found it a couple of years ago and must have spent a week going back and reading every single post. Compare his posts to the ones at www.ivfauthority.com (for example) and you can see the difference between an impartial site and one with ulterior motives... both give out LOTS of information, but the ivfauthority site comes off like it's selling itself - under the guise of giving out information, every post is about how they can help you and how they can get everyone pregnant and how their methods are best... infertilityblog gives out bad news as well as good, and never has the same tone of implying that they are the ONLY clinic that can help you.... 

infertilityblog.blogspot.com has another good post somewhere in there about the implications of FSH results, that the only thing it (and AMH) accurately measure is how well your ovaries will respond to stims. "Bad" results do NOT mean you can't get pregnant, they only mean that you probably won't respond vigorously to stims, and since IVF works best with a large number of eggs and embryos to play with, bad results mean you might not be the best candidate for IVF, because you'd spend a lot of money on the drugs and procedures and not get you money's worth on it, iykwim. (Holy run-on sentence, Batman! :haha:) It does NOT mean it's time to give up or go to DE.


----------



## Lady H

Our local has Westons Scrumpy on draft at 6%abr, Blackthorn on draft, and about 5 other types of Cider in bottles. I love my pub! :thumbup: it is across the road from my house and I can pick up my wifi in there.....

Been following your updates Lovelies but I get behind so fast! Good luck to you all, I really hope we get more BFP's this month. :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lady H - BnB night out at your local then???!!


----------



## Lady H

I'm up for it, my Birthday party in there 23rd June (big four oh!) so c'mon down!


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm in! :wine:


----------



## onmymind17

Hello ladies,

I dont know if you remember me, its been quite a while since i had been on here, i have checked in and wanted to offer :hugs: and love to Happy Auntie, and Dwrgi, my heart just breaks for you ladies. :hugs: to all you other ladies, and Purple congrats honey i am so happy for you!!

AFM, i totaly stopped thinking about TTC all together, i was not on any message boards, and had made peace with the fact that we would never have a child. On St. Patricks day i realized that i was late for AF by a couple of days, i figured it was just my body being stupid, but since i am taking diet pills, i figured i would check to be sure, i took the test and hopped into the shower, when i got out, i checked the test and there were two lines. You could have knocked me over with a feather, after 3 1/2 years we got pg on our own, unfortunatly the good news stops there, Saturday we had a positive test, by monday night it was negative, and on tuesday i started to bleed, we lost our 5th little one. Two good things came out of it, one is that we can do it on our own, and i do believe for me the stress of TTC was stopping me from getting pg, and two, my OB and I have figured out that I have a Luteal Phase Defect, he said if it was chromosonal issues we would vary the week that we lost the baby, for me its positive, then negative two days later, he said what was happening is the baby implants, but by the time it does my lining is already breaking down. So now i am on progesterone cream after i ovulate, i am also on Zinc, DHEA, Maca Root, and Royal Jelly, i refuse to go back to all the planning and hoping, honestly i really dont think it will happen again, but i want to at least give the little one a chance of sticking if it happens. Right now i am concentrating on remodeling our kitchen, i am fianlly going to have a dishwasher :happydance: and we are going to go away for a few days in September for our 5 year anniversary, we also have plans to go on a cruise with our friends next year, so that is what i am looking forward to. I just wanted to pop on and say hi to you ladies, i think about you all the time, but i just had to get away from all of it. When we found out we were pg 3/17, and we lost it, i was so mad, not because we lost the baby, but because I had finally let it go and was happy, after the positive test i went right back to that mind set for a while, and now have finally gotten myself out of it again. My thoughts are with you ladies, i love and miss you!!


----------



## twinkle1975

OMM!!!! It's SO lovely to see you!!! I'm so sorry for your recent loss but really pleased that it's helped you to move forward some. 

We're here whenever you feel like talking but understand that you might not want to get sucked back into the TTC craziness. 

Love you lots xxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Chris I am so happy to see you!! I was thinking about you and Deb/Padbrat just the other day and wondering how you were doing. I am so happy _and _sad about your LO, for all the reasons you stated. :hugs: Thank you so much for letting us know. :hugs: I completely understand wanting to focus on anything _but _ttc.... 

I hope your kitchen remodel goes smoothly and turns out beautifully! We redid ours several years ago and it took TWO YEARS to finish!! :wacko: The finished product was totally worth it, though. 

Love love love you. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I dont know if you remember me, its been quite a while since i had been on here, i have checked in and wanted to offer :hugs: and love to Happy Auntie, and Dwrgi, my heart just breaks for you ladies. :hugs: to all you other ladies, and Purple congrats honey i am so happy for you!!
> 
> AFM, i totaly stopped thinking about TTC all together, i was not on any message boards, and had made peace with the fact that we would never have a child. On St. Patricks day i realized that i was late for AF by a couple of days, i figured it was just my body being stupid, but since i am taking diet pills, i figured i would check to be sure, i took the test and hopped into the shower, when i got out, i checked the test and there were two lines. You could have knocked me over with a feather, after 3 1/2 years we got pg on our own, unfortunatly the good news stops there, Saturday we had a positive test, by monday night it was negative, and on tuesday i started to bleed, we lost our 5th little one. Two good things came out of it, one is that we can do it on our own, and i do believe for me the stress of TTC was stopping me from getting pg, and two, my OB and I have figured out that I have a Luteal Phase Defect, he said if it was chromosonal issues we would vary the week that we lost the baby, for me its positive, then negative two days later, he said what was happening is the baby implants, but by the time it does my lining is already breaking down. So now i am on progesterone cream after i ovulate, i am also on Zinc, DHEA, Maca Root, and Royal Jelly, i refuse to go back to all the planning and hoping, honestly i really dont think it will happen again, but i want to at least give the little one a chance of sticking if it happens. Right now i am concentrating on remodeling our kitchen, i am fianlly going to have a dishwasher :happydance: and we are going to go away for a few days in September for our 5 year anniversary, we also have plans to go on a cruise with our friends next year, so that is what i am looking forward to. I just wanted to pop on and say hi to you ladies, i think about you all the time, but i just had to get away from all of it. When we found out we were pg 3/17, and we lost it, i was so mad, not because we lost the baby, but because I had finally let it go and was happy, after the positive test i went right back to that mind set for a while, and now have finally gotten myself out of it again. My thoughts are with you ladies, i love and miss you!!

Omg how could we ever forget you :cry::cry::cry:I am so sorry for your loss but so happy u could finally have an answer for your losses ,praying you get a sticky bean before this year is over ,I will never ever forget u babes ,p,ease stay in touch and pop in and see us now and again ,love you beautiful lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
Just caught up &#8211; my goodness you ladies have been busy the last 24 hrs!! Sorry I can&#8217;t do a proper post &#8211; but just wanted to put my 2 cents in re: MTHFR&#8230;.. Yes my sister has the same immune issues and elevated NK cells &#8211; I don&#8217;t know if I have the same problem cause it would cost me $3000 to send tests to the US&#8230; I&#8217;ve been told it&#8217;s really not worth it anyway if I&#8217;m not planning on doing IVF&#8230; but my ND has had me on baby aspirin for about 6 months and I&#8217;ve been taking FolaPro (the Folic Acid that doesn&#8217;t have to be converted in the body) ..It is made by Metagenics&#8230; and I&#8217;ve been taking that for over a year.

I figure it doesn&#8217;t hurt me incase that is my problem too&#8230;. (as it can be genetic)&#8230;

Lils &#8211; so glad you got that info and now you can focus on that&#8230;. :)

Oh I also wanted to say re: CoQ10 - if you buy the Ubiquinol form it is better absorbed so you don't have to take as much. I take 200mg/day of the Innovite brand (which is probably more like 400) but it is more expensive. I take throughout the month.
I'm also taking Maca, and Cenitol (Metagenics) which is myo-inositol and supposed to help with egg quality too.

AFM &#8211; I have a bad cough again!!! Not as bad as before &#8211;but had a rough night last night&#8230;. It was getting better last week and then went to a loud dinner/dance thing Sat. night and was screaming because I couldn&#8217;t hear myself talk and that irriated my throat and then the cough came back&#8230;. ARGH! It&#8217;s been 3 weeks now&#8230; I just want to be all better.

Sorry I have to run and sorry again if I can&#8217;t post properly &#8211;the next 6 weeks are the worst worst time at work every year&#8230;. So gotta go!!

Love you all and good luck to all the injecting, waiting for IUI or IVF, in the TWW, or just hanging out!
xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Chris-OMG! I never thought I'd hear from you again! How fantastic that you have posted and how absolutely amazing that you got PG on your own! I could scream with happiness and frustration for you all in one go! I have also read about this-a lady on another thread I'm on went to Serum in Athens for donor IVF and the consultant there, Penny, read about her cycles and told her teh exact same thing that you just repeated. She is also on progesterone support and Penny has given her 6 months to conceive naturally, and is sure that she will! 

Way to go, Chris, and so pleased that you found another piece to your jigsaw puzzle too! As everybody else has said, we all miss you, and love you to bits, and it is just soooooo lovely to hear your plans! 

We are here if you need us, and will understand if you don't! 

Lots and lots of love and HUGE hugs, my dear friend, 
Amanda
xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

I think I've just broken the central heating system, by bleeding a radiator whilst the boiler was on. Water pressure has hit rock bottom and no hot water or heating. My OH will go bananas-think I might lay low for a while and wait for him to come across it himself tomorrow, and I'll be in work! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, so sorry about your cold hun, and I sooo hope that the tickly throat goes away quickly. Fact-stats suggest that, when the immunes system is compromised, some may conceive easier than at other times! Get Shagging girl!!!! (Pardon the Chav expression!). :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Chris!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: Have thought about you often :flower:

Sad and glad to hear your news, for sure us old girls can get pg but just a bit harder to keep hold of maybe :hugs::hugs: I hope that the things you have put into effect and focusing on other stuff will get you that much deserved :baby:, perhaps when you least expect it :winkwink:

Yay for a new kitchen (I now find it impossible to live without a dishwasher once you have had one!) and hope you get some more fun tent times this year :winkwink:

Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A, I always bleed the radiators with the boiler on, is that wrong lol? :blush: I think you just have to turn a dial to put the pressure back in the system so hopefully it is nothing too major :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dwrgi said:


> I think I've just broken the central heating system, by bleeding a radiator whilst the boiler was on. Water pressure has hit rock bottom and no hot water or heating. My OH will go bananas-think I might lay low for a while and wait for him to come across it himself tomorrow, and I'll be in work! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Sounds like my kinda plan :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Beautiful Girls!

Just a quickie here  wow, this threads been rockin today! Butterfly, Dashka, Frolicky & anyone else interested, I just found out you can buy 5mg folic acid (w/o Rx) on Amazon.com, so if you dont have an Rx, dont want to pay for test but cover yourself (since does no harm) or if youre UK/elsewhere, you can check the UK Amazon for these, or just jot down the brand & try to order from local site? https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_497ics8bww_b

(not sure what the good ones are tho?)

Asry  sending you lots & lots of good, happy vibes, darlin!!!! Prayers :hugs::kiss:!!! Let us know what happened  Ill be checking in on you so GL & FX & everything crossed!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi  yay, we have an IKEA here! Gotta try! Btw, you are a devious little chav w/that radiator :haha: LOVE it! And dont ever lose the chav part  gives you character & spunk! One day I'll find a good description of "what I was" on Wikipedia, but gotta find a "good one" :haha:

OMM glad you are keeping your happy place during everything you went thru!

LadyH  pub right across the street  NICE! I'll be missing your bday by about 5 days darn it! :dohh:

Dashka  you poor thing w/that cough! :nope: Whats the busy season all about? We cant go 6 weeks without our Dashka! :winkwink: Just pop in when you can! But try not to overwork espec during the cough, but I like the comment someone made about the immunity!!! FX!

Twinks, you're so funny (BNB Pub night)

HA  thanks for the info & glad you are doing 5mg too :winkwink: even if it didnt do the trick for you, I guess we hang onto any little thing that can help :hugs:. 

DrS  good luck!!!

LUVS to everyone else & :hugs:!!!

Lets hope the Easter Bunny puts some pretty lil eggies in all of our baskets!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purplelou

Good morning lovely ladies :)

first - Chris!!!!! I am so happy to see you here, but so sad for your loss :hugs: although maybe things can be different next time with the progesterone support?? I really hope so. do keep in touch honey (unless you can't) I think about you and pad often :flower:

how is everyone doing today?? it's another chilly day in the uk , but never mind. I have a very good feeling about april and may - it's spring and therefore traditionally the time when new babies are made (well at least as far as lambs and chicks etc :haha:) so maybe this a lucky omen for everyone on this thread. I am hoping for you all!

I have just deposited a whole bunch of cakes into the fridge at work, which is a tradition - near to your birthday, because it's my big 40 on Saturday (and I don't work weekends) - today at least my work colleagues will be VERY happy :)

hope everyone day is stressfree and happy!
I am looking forwards to the long weekend for Easter :)


----------



## purplelou

Ohh Dwrgi - I have done that too, you probably have a little tap connected to your boiler to top it back up when the pressure gets too low :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> A, I always bleed the radiators with the boiler on, is that wrong lol? :blush: I think you just have to turn a dial to put the pressure back in the system so hopefully it is nothing too major :hugs::hugs:

Well, you would think so but we have a almost new sealed Worcester Bosch jobbie, and you cannot physically alter the pressure yourself. Or, our wan&er plumber didn't see fit to show us. Luckily, I have managed to get hold of a pal who we see down the pub (he is always sh&tfaced) and he is going to pop in tonight and show us how to repressure the system. Yay!!! 

I love the new avatar-makes me want to eat Cadbury's mini eggs...!! 

Any sign of the Big O????? FX something is happening!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Good morning lovely ladies :)
> 
> first - Chris!!!!! I am so happy to see you here, but so sad for your loss :hugs: although maybe things can be different next time with the progesterone support?? I really hope so. do keep in touch honey (unless you can't) I think about you and pad often :flower:
> 
> how is everyone doing today?? it's another chilly day in the uk , but never mind. I have a very good feeling about april and may - it's spring and therefore traditionally the time when new babies are made (well at least as far as lambs and chicks etc :haha:) so maybe this a lucky omen for everyone on this thread. I am hoping for you all!
> 
> I have just deposited a whole bunch of cakes into the fridge at work, which is a tradition - near to your birthday, because it's my big 40 on Saturday (and I don't work weekends) - today at least my work colleagues will be VERY happy :)
> 
> hope everyone day is stressfree and happy!
> I am looking forwards to the long weekend for Easter :)

You could that BIG milestone very quiet Purple!!!!! In advance, I'd like to wish you a HUGE 

Happy Birthday to my dear friend, PurpleLou! 
Let this be the best year yet!!!


:cake::cake::cake::cake::pizza::icecream::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::lolly::lolly::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Dwrgi

A story to inspire us, if nothing else girls. I guess after a while we come to a point where we have to consider ALL options, and I found this. It's truly inspirational. I know it won't be for everybody, but just something to think about.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ns-failed-IVF-tratment-left-walking-mess.html

Lil-moi? Devious??? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Love to you all, 

Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy birthday Purple!! (for Saturday)

Have given this cycle up as anovulatory :shrug: - that is 2 in a row so will have to hope the next one actually has an egg :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Happy birthday Purple!! (for Saturday)
> 
> Have given this cycle up as anovulatory :shrug: - that is 2 in a row so will have to hope the next one actually has an egg :wacko:

Gosh, it's a blow. Suppose it's normal for cycles to be out. Hopefully, this one will be THE one! 

Come on ovaries, give us an Easter egg for Butterfly!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> i love magners.. cant stand the pear cider (at least the stuff from widmers). in pa they didnt used to sell cider (due to weird laws) and they had an apple beer of some sort that was fab.
> 
> sigh, thrown for a loop today. friend at work who has been trying for a bit but really only doing it "correctly" for a short time got a positive beta. of course im happy for her but.. this is the 2nd person who has gotten pos while ive been failing. doesnt help that i did my hcg shot last night. pretty abrupt crash from the happy ive been getting from the estrogen (ive been liking gonal f, i just feel a bit tired but otherwise super happy). bah

It's hard, this business, with people around us falling PG daily, weekly..... Why why why??? 

But onwards and upwards, and good luck with the third (?) IUI!


----------



## purplelou

thanks ladies - apparently 40is the new 30 (or something) :haha:

butterfly - I will pray to the easter bunny to bring you an easter eggy!

Dwrgi - I read that article - she is EVERYWHERE at the moment, and I heard her on the radio the other day, taking about cooking with her little girl - it made me tear up (becuse she was talking about how she lost her mum)


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> A, I always bleed the radiators with the boiler on, is that wrong lol? :blush: I think you just have to turn a dial to put the pressure back in the system so hopefully it is nothing too major :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well, you would think so but we have a almost new sealed Worcester Bosch jobbie, and you cannot physically alter the pressure yourself. Or, our wan&er plumber didn't see fit to show us. Luckily, I have managed to get hold of a pal who we see down the pub (he is always sh&tfaced) and he is going to pop in tonight and show us how to repressure the system. Yay!!!
> 
> I love the new avatar-makes me want to eat Cadbury's mini eggs...!!
> 
> Any sign of the Big O????? FX something is happening!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

We've got a sealed boiler too & it's really easy to do when you've been shown how, in fact I googled how to do it so if your pal doesn't turn up or falls over on the way from the pub try that!


----------



## Asryellah

Hey Purps big 4-0 !!! Wow, are you going to celebrate it somehow? :hugs: You should :happydance: and it is the new 30 so you are just getting younger as we speak :haha: I won't be able to be here on saturday so 
:cake: Happy Birthday Lovely Lou :cake: you are very special to us !!! :hugs:

DrS- Good luck with IUI today!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I just had IUI few hours back and all went ok :) thanks for all of your support!! You've been great you wonderful ladies you :hugs:
there was 58milj pre wash and 12milj after - now running around there and some prob just picking their nose wondering whatto do :dohh: I gave myself pregnyl this morning but havent ovulated yet, I did inject a air bubble also, just couldn't get it off, but the nurse said its not dangerous if theres one. And I'm still alive :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Glad you're still alive!! Keeping everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Just in case I don't get on on Saturday: 

Happy Birthday Lou!!
 



Attached Files:







40th cake.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dwrgi

I always find having the ability to breathe a major advantage-well done on not killing yourself, Asry! Let's hope there are more sperm going about their business than picking their nose! GL!!! :flower::flower:

Twinkle-I tried it this morning, but water came out. Am sure James (the rather dishy) plumber will help. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Have just had a major row with my OH who won't even contemplate adopting a three year old (which is the youngest we'd get cos of our combined ages). He is a GIT. :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## LilSluz

*HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY PURPLE/LOUISE!!!!!*

:cake::cake::cake:

(yes, 40 is officially the new 30) :winkwink: 


I might not be able to stop in before Saturday, so just in case, here's some :flow::flow::flow::flow: & some :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

OMM, its so good to hear from you!!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Thanks for popping in. I've been wondering about you too.

HA, you are absolutely right about FSH and AMH only being an indicator of how you will respond to stims. Thanks for bringing that up!

Purple, Happy Birthday!!!!!

Asry, GL in the 2WW! FX'd for you.

Dash, I really hope you get 100% better soon. Do you think it could be allergies? Is the pollen out there yet?

AFM, I finally got my medical record from POS RE and what a book of lies. When DH and I were looking over them we were just appalled at all the stuff he lied about or just plain didn't tell us that was important info to us. For those of you that don't know, I went thorugh 4 IUIs and 1 IVF that were all unsuccessful. We were diagnosed as unexplained until after the IVF when he then suggested DE because (we are unclear on this) of either my eggs or diminished ovarian reserve because I had an AMH of .4. My antral follicle count was good and my FSH was no higher than 7. I even that 13 follies going through the IVF with 10 collected. Looking at my u/s reports I feel like he triggered me too soon and he had to blame someone so he blamed my poor eggs even though he told me my embryos were excellent quality (but then later denied he told me that). I'm just happy I don't go to him anymore and I told him to f*ck off and didn't waste my money at that clinic anymore. Honestly, I think the reason he suggested DE was because we were part of a shared rish program and he couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting pg and if I went on getting free cycles of IVF then they'd lose money. We paid up front for 2 cycles but we would get 6 cycles and if it didnt' work after 6 we'd get our money back. He dropped us after the 1st cycle didn't work and luckily we got our money back. It was all a money game and doing whatever he could do to boost his success rates.


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Luckily, I have managed to get hold of a pal who we see down the pub (he is always sh&tfaced) and he is going to pop in tonight and show us how to repressure the system. Yay!!!

Devious & Daring! I'll look out for BBC's 11:00 news... :haha: 

Dwrgi, I think men sometimes have to see the kids & meet a few before they can imagine adoption. If that is really what you want to, or maybe even if just "an option", perhaps you can make a little baby step & just go visit the adoption center & meet some of the kids? A lot of men just don't have the ability to put themselves in a certain pair of shoes until you introduce it slowly & they can sorta visualize or experience "the next step" from there & its not so foreign or scary to them...

Just a suggestion :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Asryellah said:


> I just had IUI few hours back and all went ok :) thanks for all of your support!! You've been great you wonderful ladies you :hugs:
> there was 58milj pre wash and 12milj after - now running around there and some prob just picking their nose wondering whatto do :dohh: I gave myself pregnyl this morning but havent ovulated yet, I did inject a air bubble also, just couldn't get it off, but the nurse said its not dangerous if theres one. And I'm still alive :happydance:

YAY Asry!!!! =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How big were follies? Someone might have to translate some of the stuff you said, but I'm guessing :spermy:'s were a little :loopy: pre-wash? That's OK, they fired those ones & kept the top performers :winkwink: 

Oh, I got EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! Even if your Easter eggy hasn't come yet, here's some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: & hoping it comes really soon!

So glad you aren't :angel: too! :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Missy what a freakin nightmare!!!! You should file a complaint against that guy :nope: :( :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Glad you got your money back - will you go for 2nd opinion now that you have your tests/info?

:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies&#8230;..
Just quickly popping in&#8230;.. I am still quite sick&#8230;(not allergies)&#8230;definitely like the same thing I had before (without the fever this time)&#8230;. It&#8217;s like it came back a few days after the 10 days of antibiotics. Many people I know have had this too this year &#8211; it lasts like a month (so I&#8217;m almost there!)

Purple &#8211; HAPPY HAPPY 40TH ON SATURDAY!!! (I&#8217;m turning the big 4-0 next month)

Missy &#8211; so crazy all that Sh&#8230;t that the RE put you through&#8230;. Wow I don&#8217;t think we have that here where you get your money back if it doesn&#8217;t work&#8230;. Glad you got answers and glad that you are moving on with what actually makes you trust yourself. I think that is a good plan&#8230;. Trusting ourselves and moving on.

Lils &#8211; thanks for that link re: Folic Acid &#8211; just want to mention though that you have to make sure you buy the right kind&#8230;.as if you have the problem where your body can&#8217;t break down the Folic acid you need to get the right kind&#8230;. For example on that amazon list this may be a good one: Thorne Research - 5-MTHF (5-Methyltetrahydrofolate) - 1mg 60's&#8230;.. It has to be Methyltetrahydrofolate as I think that is already converted and doesn&#8217;t have to be converted by the body. I only take 800mg X2 (1600) of the MTHF and plus another 1600mg combined in my other multivitamins etc&#8230;. (so total of 3,200/day) Mind you maybe I should ask ND if I should take more of the MTHF ? Thing is I really don&#8217;t know if that is my issue anyway&#8230; I take the Metagenics FolaPro brand &#8211;not sure if you can get it there but I believe it&#8217;s an American brand &#8211;I have an account with them &#8211;you may have to get through an ND, nutritionist of sometimes health food store (here is the blurb about it:

Metagenics FolaPro 800 mcg 120 tabs features Metafolin , the active, preferred form of folate called L-5-methyl tetrahydrofolate (L-5-MTHF). Provides L-5-MTHF, a metabolically active form of folate, helping to ensure all of the critical benefits of folate nutrition are realized. Requires no additional metabolic steps to be utilized by the body, making it a preferred choice for many individuals. Nutritionally supports many metabolic processes, including hormone metabolism, DNA synthesis, homocysteine metabolism, and nervous system function.

Asry and Dr.S &#8211; good luck with the IUIs!!!!! Hope those spermies are meeting up with those eggies!

Gotta run &#8211; but just wanted to say hi to everyone!!!

Have a great day,
xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Arsy - Welcome to the TWW!! FX'd for you big time!! xoxo

Missy -Wow! Some people have no conscience and it always makes me ill when they choose the $$ over their own fellow human being. No compassion etc. and he's a doctor. [email protected] scary!!!! There are so many medical doctors that are all ego with 0 bedside manner. I think they boost up their egos in medical school and make them feel like a god because they wear a white coat. Sorry hon. I am so glad you left and what you have been doing is awesome!! Hoping you have a great Birthday!

Purple - Happy Birthday!!! :) Yeah!!!!!!!!!! BIRTH -DAY!! <3~~~~ By the way, what is your due date?

Dwrgi - I hope you enjoyed the pub. The article was good but the comments below were harsh. I don't understand why people want to put others down when they are not hurting anyone by having a child later in life? Ugh! Ignorance. 

Dashka - I hope you are feeling better. Glad the worst part is over and you are on the side of recovery.

DrS - Good Luck today! You and Arsy will be in TWW together. :dust:

Butterfly - Hoping you get an egg a.s.a.p. :hugs: :hugs: Good avatar!! :)

AFM - Just waiting................................. Glad I have tomorrow off and today is a slow day. I have a beta on the 12th and am wondering about when to do a hpt? I usually start 11 dpo but am wondering about waiting till 13 dpo? Not sure. Patience is not one of my strengths when it comes to ttc. Enjoy the weekend if you are not logging on this weekend. 

Hi and xoxo to everyone!!!!


----------



## drsquid

frolicky= somehow i found getting my period was less painful (well sorta) than seeing that bfn. i intend on waiting this one out just like the last one.ive been getting af on day 15 piui so.. if no af.. then ill consider hpt on day 16. i have one left from the 3 pack i bought my 1st cycle (got a gift of one too).. ah weird superstitious actions


----------



## twinkle1975

I never test - AF is definitley less painful for me than getting a BFN - plus cheaper!!


----------



## drsquid

Sigh. Got a sperm count today. Wish id done it sooner. Number was good, motility was good. Progression sucked. So basically they just sit there and wiggle. I'm kinda bummed and pissed now. What a waste of 3 cycles and possibly this 4 th though I'm hoping having a ton of eggs will help. The doc said he can't say that isn't why I'm not getting pregnant but he'd recommend changing donors. Fuck. I wish I'd known last failed cycle (or the first for that matter). Thousands of bucks for sperm that sit on the couch with a remote.


----------



## twinkle1975

Damn those lazy swimmers!!! Really sorry it's turned out to be duff sperm :( Can you insist on a test before you sign up with a new donor? xx


----------



## drsquid

Well as long as I use the same bank I get the next 4 for free and they will thaw some to check that all is good and they will call my clinic to be sure they aren't doing something wrong/different when they defrost. I'm still hopeful given that it only takes 1 and I should have somewhere in the range of 5 or more eggs.


----------



## manuiti

What a time to find out about the lazy swimmers hun! But at least now you know. Well done for insisting!

Well I've just caught up on the thread thinking, yep, I'll remember that, and comment on that, and wish good luck here and get well soon there, and I think I must still have some drugs floating around in my body because I've gone and forgotten all of it now. Sorry! So this is just :wave: to everyone instead. :blush:

So as you may be able to tell, I'm just back from my ER. I'm a little sore but nothing major... might take some paracetamol in a bit just to be on the safe side, but it's no worse than and feels a bit like really bad trapped wind. lol And more to the point, they got 4 good eggs out of my 5 follicles! I was so happy I burst out crying when my RE told me. The nurses were teasing him for making me cry. So I'm quietly hopeful. At least we've got over this hurdle. Next one... fertilisation. And they're going to call me tomorrow morning to let me know how many have made it that far. Fingers crossed!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies thank you all so much, you have all brought a smile to my face, and you love and warmth are much appreciated. From time to time i do pop in and check on all of you, i just cant help myself you all just mean too much to me to totaly go away lol.

One of you ladies posted about folic acid, (Sorry i forget which one lol) and i am really interested in it. I was taking 3mg of Folic Acid, but i have had to stop as i think its the reason for my tummy issues, for 4 days now i have had so many problems, and i am wondering if i need to check into the Methyletrahydrofolate, so i wanted to say thanks for posting about that, it might just be that my body cannot process it at a higher dose.

Love to you all, and no worries, i am still checking in on all of you and praying for little Easter eggs for all of you!!:hugs:

Oh and P.S the progesterone cream is working wonders, normally right after i ovulate my bbs get so sore, and i have cramps and generaly feel kind of cruddy off and on until AF shows, well now with the progesterone cream, my bbs dont hurt and i am not having any cramps, so that alone is a wonderful thing lol.


----------



## missyt

Manuiti, fx'd that those eggies fertilize!!! GL!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Man - Good Luck!! That's wonderful news!!! 

DrS - I hope you get some sperm that move forward! FX'd!! Did you still do IUI today?


----------



## drsquid

Frolicky- yup still did it. Better than no chance. ESP with the crazy number of follies.


----------



## manuiti

drsquid said:


> Frolicky- yup still did it. Better than no chance. ESP with the crazy number of follies.

Good plan, and hopefully with that many eggs, and the sperm just sitting there, one of your eggs will bump into a lazy sod who will wiggle in. FXd!


----------



## drsquid

manuiti- thanks. just still so bummed about it


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I bet you are. And I really hope the clinic and the donor place go some way to making it up to you.

However, there is always a chance so try not to be too bummed about it until you know for certain that you should be. Would be a shame to waste all that bummed out-ness if you ended up with your bfp wouldn't it. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Well... it is stranger here!

Long time no see guys! How are we all?? 

I am so pleased to see my crazy gang are still here! The gorgeous Butterfly sent me a message on my Birthday and I thought you know what I need to see you all!

I felt I needed to come back here as shock horror I have managed to persuade Hubby to have one last chance starting on our hols in Florida in June... so I am officially back TTC!

So ladies.. I need advice to make this one a super sticky pink one! 

Mucho loves ladies xxx


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
good morning! 

Manu - that is awesome news..... fingers and toes crossed that they fertilize fertilize!! be good to yourself..

Dr-S -that completely sucks that you just found that out.... Like Manu said don't let it bring you down now at this point as you are still in the game!!! it does only take one tiny little spermie.

Frolicky - hope you are okay - hope you can hold out to test ... I never get to wait until 13 DPO cause AF always shows up! Good luck to you!!!

On My Mind - that was me that posted about that form of Folic acid... I've never heard of that happening -tummy upset with too much folic acid... Have you changed anything else?? Ie. too much B vitamins can make you nauseous... Also that is interesting what you said about progesterone cream - I have found the opposite that when I use it it gives me preggo symptoms ie. sore bbs, bloating, tired etc.... I wish you luck and thanks for posting!

AFM - today I think I'm 7DPO - and still sick - been up a lot again the last 3 nights coughing away... I just want to be well again...:dohh: This bronchitis just doesn't want to go. It's not too bad during the day (other than being tired from not sleeping well) but at night (lying down) it always makes me cough more even with 3 pillows... I went for acupuncture last night and she did some points for lungs too - I coughed so hard at one point half way through that some of the needles popped out! :haha::dohh:

Hello to everyone I've missed and Hope you ladies have a great weekend and for those who celebrate - Happy Easter!

xoxo


----------



## dashka

changed my Avatar - that's my cute little girl Westie fur baby (West Highland Terrier) That was taken about 6 years ago - but now she is 12.5 yrs old...


----------



## missyt

Pad!!!!! Its so good to see you! Good for you for not giving up!!!!!! Welcome back!

Dashka, I really hope you get better soon. It sucks being sick and you've been sick for a while. Your furbabies are so cute! Don't they just make life better.

AFM, connected with a lady online that went to my clinic (differen RE) and got a BFP on her 5th IVF. She said she thinks the difference was that she got herself tested for immune disorders, the clinic wouldn't do it. She ended up taking a steroid throughout her IVF cycle, that the clinic was against and wouldn't prescribe. She's certain that made the difference. She is now 6 months pregnant and I'm pretty sure around 38 or 39 because she started her journey at 36. It just pisses me off that the POS clinic is taking credit for her BFP when she was the one that did something unconventional on her own that they were against. She said she had to beg here GPs to order the tests. She researched implantation failure and found, like was dwrgi was saying, that immune disorders could be the reason. I thought that was an interesting fact I would share.


----------



## manuiti

Thanks for sharing that missyt! :thumbup:

Dashka - I sympathise. A few months ago, I had a cold, followed by a stomach bug followed by bronchitis, followed by another cold. Then someone recommended Propolio (at least that's what it is in Spanish). It's some sort of bee product that's meant to boost your immune system. So I took it for a while and I'm sure that's what got me out of my sickness rut. Anyway, just thought I'd share & hope you get better soon!

Pad - great to have you back with us. Well done with the persuasion skills!! 

afm - I got my call from the clinic & of my 4 eggs, 3 have fertilised. So I'm booked in for Sunday morning for a day 3 transfer. Now it's fingers crossed they make it that far. I'm so excited and hopeful it's untrue, but at the same time I'm terrified and don't want to get my hopes up, just to have them dashed.

Anyway, hope you are all doing okay and having a lovely start to your Easter weekends.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, Pad, so glad that your hubby is agreeing to another try :happydance: - will that be natural ttc or through DE IVF like before? I wish there was something magic we could do to make sure you get a pink sticky one :pink: :flower: 

Manuiti - brilliant that you have 3 fertilised, will keep everything crossed that they all make it to day 3 - do you know how many you will put back? :flower:

dashka - loving the Westie - I am really coming round to the thought that maybe I should get myself a furbaby :awww:

missyt - there was another lady on the boards that got pg with the NK cells and had to have iv every week or so but that seemed to do the trick :thumbup:

drsquid - keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

:hi: and Happy Easter to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Man - That's great!!!! For me visioning work makes me feel better for whatever it's worth. I just keep picturing a little one (in my car, my belly, going to places with me etc.) It helps me get through the doubts and worries and gives me hope.

DrS - Good Luck!! 

Dashka - I hope you feel better. Glad the acupuncture session helped you cough some of that crap out. :) Two days till testing. Wow!! How are you feeling about that? 

Hi to everyone else! I am hanging in there. Trying not to symptom spot. My temp is staying high and even went up 0.1 degree C from 37.0 to 37.1. I range from 36.2 to 36.6 before O. 8dpo today. It's a full moon here too. Hopefully implantation is taking place. :)


----------



## LilSluz

Dr S - WTH - after 4 cycles they are "just figuring this out"? I hope that they make it up to you not just w/complimentary :spermy: but with a couple free IUI's? (is it all out of same place?). Don't give up, tho, you never know! FX & :thumbup: 

Manuiti - That's SO awesome about your THREE eggs!!!! AND you are getting it done on Easter Sunday, wow! Easter is about miracles, so maybe you'll get one :winwink: FX!

Dashka - Thanks for the recommendation for the folic acid. :thumbup: I wasn't sure what would be good but I figured maybe you'd be able to help us on that one. Oh no, bronchitis again?! :nope: I used to have to do 2 rounds of antib's to knock it out (but I also smoked). I googled some natural remedies that you may or may not know about as I had never heard of any of them except the eucalyptus part. Do you have a humidifier? If you got some eucalyptus & put in w/the water that would be the bomb. I actually get my essential oils from a place in Canada (100% natural/pure) at www.escents.ca. You probably don't have time to wait for it in the mail, so maybe you have a place nearby or already have it on hand... (cute avatar!) 

Missy/Dwrgi - what tests make up the immune testing, if you know? I'd like to ask my Fert Dr to do some rounds, or maybe when I go to the hematologist (Fert Dr sending me - MTHFR), maybe he can run a bunch of tests.

padbrat - :hi: & welcome back! Seeing your signature & hearing the other posts it sounds like you have been through the ringer. One thing that may help is we recently (just last couple pages) were discussing MTHFR gene mutations causing multiple mc's but the remedy is so easy that if you can't test (too expensive, etc), you can still take the remedy & it doesn't hurt - (from Dashka's advice, she's our resident nutritionist that we are so lucky to have): "For example on that amazon list this may be a good one: Thorne Research - 5-MTHF (5-Methyltetrahydrofolate) - 1mg 60's.. It has to be Methyltetrahydrofolate as I think that is already converted and doesnt have to be converted by the body." Also take baby aspirin, extra B6 & B12 (if not in the 5-MTHF) Sounds like you are going au naturale if TTC on holiday? Good luck & enjoy FL! 

Frolicky - First: :dust: If you can wait until 13 DPO, try to, but I wouldn't test before 12DPO because the BFP stats still aren't "great" on 11DPO. How exciting & glad your acup appt gave you that wonderful natural energy high/relaxation :sleep:. I guess your guests are all gone? Hope it wasn't too torturous (lol). We Floridians are constantly inundated w/perpetual guests! They come out of the wood works sometimes when old schoolmates on FB hear where you live :haha: (espec in winter :winkwink: ). Mine are going down to the Keys today until tomorrow morning bc they've never been there & are going to swim w/the dolphins in Key Largo. So, I get a little break, but then they come back & I get to play Easter Bunny (yay!). 

Purple - hope you have some wonderful birthday plans! That's a funny tradition at work - the bday girl has to buy the cakes (plural?) for everyone else instead of the opposite! :flower:

OMM -yeah prog cream seems to be working opposite for you bc most of us experience exacerbated ov symptoms (sore boobs, cramps, etc) - lucky girl!

Dwrgi - how are you doing lil Welsh mama? 

Asry - yay for 4-day weekend! I think you had asked me if we get a holiday? Not 1 day - booo- hisss!!! :hissy::brat: So I took today off & 1/2 day yesterday (why I had to put in 36 hours in 3 days) to be w/my sister & family (& so they took off to the Keys today - oh well, relax day - yay!!! :happydance: ) Did you ov yet? :dust:

Butterfly - Where are you in your cycle now? I know you missed ov, but wasn't sure when exactly. How did you know annovulatory - chart or 21-days bloods or? You poor thing, if its not bad enough w/mc, then you had 2 annnov cycles in a row :nope: you seem to be so strong tho :hugs: Happy Easter to you too & love the avatar! 

:hi: ipen, Never, Twinks, HA, LadyH at the pub, Tiger, Nikki & anyone else I may have missed. 

You ladies are truly inspirational, strong, caring & sympathetic & I count myself so lucky that I stumbled upon this thread!!!:hugs::hugs::friends::friends:

Happy Easter EGGS! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Froliky - that is a good level on the temps - I have never got to 37 deg! :wacko: FX for you :hugs::hugs:

LilS - well I am on cd18 and I decided it was anovulatory as my temps were all below coverline for the whole time (all lower than 36.3) - I took out my ticker as there was no point following an anov cycle. I decided that I would keep POASing once a day with the OPKs anyway just to see and would you believe it today the line is almost as dark as control :dohh: and I had EWCM. But the ex is not free until tomorrow so I may not be able to capitalise on it anyway :dohh: I'm hoping the line stays around until at least the morning so that I can scoot down there tomorrow lunchtime... :bike: 

p.s. I do have a 'secret' link to my chart on the butterfly in my siggie lol :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Missy - I've been meaning to ask you about the 100% money-back program bc I've heard of one around here on the radio before (just not sure where yet) Was this yours? Because this one says 100% refund "_if you don't deliver a baby_" - that's the most impressive guar I've seen yet? But if it was the same center as yours I don't want to go there (& being that I'm from MD, I'm open to going there for ART if it comes to that):

Shady Grove Fertility Centers
(Rockville, Annapolis, Frederick, Columbia and Baltimore)
IVF 100% Refund if you don't deliver a baby. More babies born through SGFC than any Center in Mid-Atlantic. Experience you can trust. Financing available.

(or PM me maybe if you don't want to say publicly?)


----------



## drsquid

lils- well the doc kept saying donor sperm is always normal etc. this time i managed to get them to do an actual count and he found out.. well this sperm wasnt normal. not to say the other 3 vials were or werent but.. im just so down today. part of it is the usual post hcg shot but the part that is just eating at me is the tremendous waste of time and money. the stress i put my body through etc. the bank stepped right up.. but.. if this cycle works im still out all the money i didnt need to spend etc (ie if id had a count the first time idve switched donors right away and saved around 10,000 out of pocket).


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly67 said:


> Froliky - that is a good level on the temps - I have never got to 37 deg! :wacko: FX for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> LilS - well I am on cd18 and I decided it was anovulatory as my temps were all below coverline for the whole time (all lower than 36.3) - I took out my ticker as there was no point following an anov cycle. I decided that I would keep POASing once a day with the OPKs anyway just to see and would you believe it today the line is almost as dark as control :dohh: and I had EWCM. But the ex is not free until tomorrow so I may not be able to capitalise on it anyway :dohh: I'm hoping the line stays around until at least the morning so that I can scoot down there tomorrow lunchtime... :bike:
> 
> p.s. I do have a 'secret' link to my chart on the butterfly in my siggie lol :haha:

Ohhhh Butterfly, FX, FX. FX!!! Your chart shows it! :flower::flower::flower: I HOPE it stays around until tomorrow! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; 

You are so covert (& tech smart)! Your secret is safe w/me :haha: :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> lils- well the doc kept saying donor sperm is always normal etc. this time i managed to get them to do an actual count and he found out.. well this sperm wasnt normal. not to say the other 3 vials were or werent but.. im just so down today. part of it is the usual post hcg shot but the part that is just eating at me is the tremendous waste of time and money. the stress i put my body through etc. the bank stepped right up.. but.. if this cycle works im still out all the money i didnt need to spend etc (ie if id had a count the first time idve switched donors right away and saved around 10,000 out of pocket).

:grr::grr::grr::grr: :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Gosh, $10k? You got 4 IUI's out of that? That's good price - I've been quoted $4k just for 1! (not that I shopped around at all) 

Now, on the flip side, however (you know I gotta go positive on you), you've been really down on yourself about not conceiving after all of these IUI's. Finding this out now maybe gives you just a little more hope about getting this issue fixed & getting an eventual :bfp: w/better :spermy:? Like you said, it makes you wonder about the other ones (but you can't tell now)...

But still don't give up hope on this one, either. Its the cycles when we are least hopeful that a lot of people seem to get that :bfp:! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Butterfly!!!!!!!!! FX'd for you!!! Why or why can't the man just be available at the press of a button. ;) :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Good Luck Butterfly!!!!!!!!! FX'd for you!!! Why or why can't the man just be available at the press of a button. ;) :dust:

Exactly - I'm frantically thinking to myself is there anyone else around here I know that might give me some :spermy: lol :haha::haha::dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Deb!!! I am so happy to see you!!!!!! You and Chris resurface in the same week - I am so happy!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies :)

thank you for all the birthday wishes :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Pad - omg - I am so happy to "see you" I have thought about you often and how spooky that you and OMM pop up in the same week - yay for us :D I am also delighted to hear you are going to have another go - big loves to you hun xxx

Omm - good news about the progesterone!! I really really hope this "does it" for you :hugs:

Asry, Frolicky, DrS and Manuiti - ladies I am rooting for you and keeping all limbs crossed!! 

Missy - I am glad you managed to get your notes, I hope seeing what that ****** of a doctor wrote didn't upset you though :hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you doing lovely? and did you manage to get to the pub the other night?? Ohh and is the heating fixed??? :hugs:

HA - hope you are doing ok hun :hugs: :hugs:

Dashka - oh your furbaby is gorgeous!! I want to snuggle!! I hope that rotten cold is almost done with!

Lils - you hardly have any time to wait until your trip - you must be so excited!! and what a great thing that the price went down!!

Butterfly - I never realised that the little flying butterfly was a link - you clever thing you! I am going to stalk your chart now - I love a bit of chart stalking :haha:

Twinkle - are you doing anything nice this weekend chick - you always seem to be soooo busy!! 

ok...who am I missing?? huge :hugs: to LadyH, Never, Agape, madalaine and anyone I am forgetting. Hope everyone's weekend is fab!!

AFM - it's MIL birthday tomorrow also, so all of us - DH, MIL, FIL and BIL (pain in the read end!) plus me mum and dad are all having some lunch :) dh has suggested sharing the news tomorrow with everyone, since they are all together. I hope it doesn't jinx anything!!


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly67 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Butterfly!!!!!!!!! FX'd for you!!! Why or why can't the man just be available at the press of a button. ;) :dust:
> 
> Exactly - I'm frantically thinking to myself is there anyone else around here I know that might give me some :spermy: lol :haha::haha::dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: there must be a queue of men who would offer!! :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh yes that would be the perfect time to share the news purps :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Butterfly!!!!!!!!! FX'd for you!!! Why or why can't the man just be available at the press of a button. ;) :dust:
> 
> Exactly - I'm frantically thinking to myself is there anyone else around here I know that might give me some :spermy: lol :haha::haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: there must be a queue of men who would offer!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-it is so lovely to 'see' you again and I am so glad that our lovely Butterfly flushed you out!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: Great news that hubby is prepared to try again, is it DE or OE? Whichever, I soooooo wish you GL and your own little bb!! Lots and lots of love, Axxx

Chris-ditto you!! So glad to have your posts on here again! Have really missed you! Glad prog. cream working for you! xxx

Frolicky-FX that this is THE cycle for you! Not long to go till testing! I'm with Twinkle-I never test, but wait for AF (who always arrives, :grr::grr::grr:).

Dr S-that is SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOO annoying but I don't understand why they don't check this as a matter of course with donated semen. FFS! How frustrating, but as Lil said, at least now you have a reason why the IUIs weren't working. So hopeful that Donor 2 has sperm that actually want to get on with the job! Stay positive, you just never know with this business! :hugs:

Lil-hope you have fun playing Easter bunny!!! This is for you: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Butterfly-good news that opks are looking more positive. Bugger and bums that BF is not available till tomorrow. But you have 40 hours from when LH surge detected so that should be okay!! GL!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dashka-you poor thing. It sounds like you are completely run down. I think the medicine Manuiti mentioned is Bee Propolis which is supposed to raise immunity. Might be worth a shot?  Glad acu eased it a bit. Take it easy hun, Axxx:hugs:

Asry-how are you feeling hun? Hope you're relaxing and doing NOTHING at all!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Manuiti-that is excellent news, and how great that three out of five eggs have fertilized. Seems like food clinic stats to me. Are they going to transfer three back? Hope they're developing and dividing as we speak! You must be so excited. Just rest up now, and keep the protein and water intake up. FX!! xxx

Missy-the book you may want to read is by Dr. Alan Beer and is called 'Is your body body friendly?' or something like that. It explains all about immunes testing. Here are the tests my clinic runs: 

Level 1 Tests

Coagulation screen, Thrombophilia screen (Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V), MTHFR, Thyroid function test, Lupus Anticoagulant, 
Anticardiolipin Antibodies.

Level 2 Tests:
-Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel 
-TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio 
-Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). 
-DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner).
-Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy.

I think GPs will run the level 1 tests, but when I asked about them, they seemed indifferent, saying it was more of a concern for those who frequently miscarried. Tbh, every GP and consultant I have come across are indifferent to these tests, but I know that SOME consultants DO believe in these, and will run autoimmune tests alongside regular IVF treatment. The main UK clinic for AR (the ARGC, where Skye was treated), does it, and has the best success rates in the UK, so that says it all. 

Mr FS says it's a "grey area" and has blamed our infertility on our "old eggs", which I think is the usual get out of jail card. But, there is compelling evidence in favour of these tests, and it's this that I cannot ignore. Definitely worth looking into. 

Twinks-what are you up to this weekend? I bet you're super busy, with Easter services, etc. Hope you're okay? xxxx

Purple-getting all ready for the big 
4-0? Hope you have a great day!! xxxx

Missy-sorry, me again, when's your birthday exactly? xx

HA-how are you hun?? Hope you're having a lovely weekend? :hugs:

Agape Love-:flower:

Hope everybody's having a lovely weekend. I had a few drinks last night and it was a BIG mistake, as I feel really down today. I know alcohol has the ability to do this, but I just think it's too soon afer my disappointment to be exposing myself to any self destructive behaviour, like negative thoughts because I'm tired and hungover. Really pi%%ed off and I know I have been an absolute moo moo to OH, but I know I'll have good days and bad. Oh well c'est la piggin vie. :nope::nope:

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> AFM - it's MIL birthday tomorrow also, so all of us - DH, MIL, FIL and BIL (pain in the read end!) plus me mum and dad are all having some lunch :) dh has suggested sharing the news tomorrow with everyone, since they are all together. I hope it doesn't jinx anything!!

Oh WOW - you are going to knock their socks off! Its a great present for MIL & parents alike! So, how are you going to say it? "Thanks for my 40th bday wishes... I'm pregnant, can you please pass the salt?" :haha: I forget what movie that was (w/o the 40 part)

GOOD LUCK to you & enjoy that wonderful bday lunch! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

We've cross-posted again Purps, but I think that's a marvellous idea to share the news when you're all together! It will be wonderful and I am positive it won't jinx anything!!! Have a lovely day! xxx :flower::flower::flower::flower:

We had the sh&tfaced guy from the pub come to do the boiler, and he was great. Thank heavens!!! Thanks for asking!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Butterfly!!!!!!!!! FX'd for you!!! Why or why can't the man just be available at the press of a button. ;) :dust:
> 
> Exactly - I'm frantically thinking to myself is there anyone else around here I know that might give me some :spermy: lol :haha::haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: there must be a queue of men who would offer!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

It may be time to go "pub-hopping" with a nice miniskirt or some fm pumps... :haha: (j/k... unless he's cute, then not j/k) :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - I LOVE that!!! I just read your post to dh and he said it sounds exactly right!! :haha:

dwrgi - have some chocolate hun - it is a mood elevator and you NEED it!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi, I think the down days were going to hit you at some point so don't beat yourself up too much about it and hope OH is understanding that this is going to happen. Sending you some big :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## purplelou

Oh and Dwrgi - I recognise all those tests and had those done for a screen at my local hospital - so therefore my local pathlab - they did take a few weeks, but it would defineitly give you some peace of mind (and save some money) if your GP would request them :)


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - thanks for the :bunny:! :haha:

& thanks for the info on the immune tests :thumbup: bc I was interested to see if I had gotten them. Apparently I got Level 1, but I have never had Level 2 so I'm going to ask my hematologist about them when I go!

And I'm w/you on those tests - what could POSSIBLY be the harm in knowing as many facts/info you can about your body? Its just some simple blood tests vs going a whole year throwing tons of $ & hopes out the window, right? At our ages we have to stack the deck as much as possible & espec. for those of us LTTC. You never know when you are going to discover that 1 little thing that makes all the difference! :flower:

You should not be down about :beer::drunk: but it's "ok" to feel down about the ICSI You are allowed to take painkillers today, treat yourself to a hot bath & pamper yourself, cry or whatever you need to do. I am sure that OH does understand that you are letting out some frustration... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Lils - I LOVE that!!! I just read your post to dh and he said it sounds exactly right!! :haha:
> 
> dwrgi - have some chocolate hun - it is a mood elevator and you NEED it!!

Plus, I'm bloody worth it! 
xxx
(thanks L'Oreal).


----------



## onmymind17

dashka said:


> Hi ladies!
> good morning!
> 
> Manu - that is awesome news..... fingers and toes crossed that they fertilize fertilize!! be good to yourself..
> 
> Dr-S -that completely sucks that you just found that out.... Like Manu said don't let it bring you down now at this point as you are still in the game!!! it does only take one tiny little spermie.
> 
> Frolicky - hope you are okay - hope you can hold out to test ... I never get to wait until 13 DPO cause AF always shows up! Good luck to you!!!
> 
> On My Mind - that was me that posted about that form of Folic acid... I've never heard of that happening -tummy upset with too much folic acid... Have you changed anything else?? Ie. too much B vitamins can make you nauseous... Also that is interesting what you said about progesterone cream - I have found the opposite that when I use it it gives me preggo symptoms ie. sore bbs, bloating, tired etc.... I wish you luck and thanks for posting!
> 
> AFM - today I think I'm 7DPO - and still sick - been up a lot again the last 3 nights coughing away... I just want to be well again...:dohh: This bronchitis just doesn't want to go. It's not too bad during the day (other than being tired from not sleeping well) but at night (lying down) it always makes me cough more even with 3 pillows... I went for acupuncture last night and she did some points for lungs too - I coughed so hard at one point half way through that some of the needles popped out! :haha::dohh:
> 
> Hello to everyone I've missed and Hope you ladies have a great weekend and for those who celebrate - Happy Easter!
> 
> xoxo

Thanks for replying, hmmmmm ok now i wonder if it was the B6 vit i was taking that upset it so much, thanks so much for letting me know. As for your bronchitis, i have had that, if you are avoiding the doctor, use grapefruit seed extract, you mix it in with some juice, i found orange juice to be the best, and omg it works so well, i have either shortened an illness or prevented it every time since i started using it. If you want to see a doctor, you need to have them give you a breathing treatment, when i had bronchitis a few years back i could not stop coughing, they gave me a treatment there and omg it was amazing, they sent me home with an inhaler that i used for a few days, it was called Albuterol, and man did that stuff wind you up, but at least i was not coughing, also what works very well is Mucinex, your coughing because you have fluid stuck in your lungs, even though its a dry cough, you need to get it out, and Mucinex works wonders for breaking up that stuff. I know how horrible that can be, i sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> Lils - I LOVE that!!! I just read your post to dh and he said it sounds exactly right!! :haha:
> 
> dwrgi - have some chocolate hun - it is a mood elevator and you NEED it!!

:rofl: - You HAVE to tell us how that works out for you!

- "For Keeps" is the movie (Molly Ringwald says "I'm pregnant, can you pass the turnips?")


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Lils - I LOVE that!!! I just read your post to dh and he said it sounds exactly right!! :haha:
> 
> dwrgi - have some chocolate hun - it is a mood elevator and you NEED it!!
> 
> Plus, I'm bloody worth it!
> xxx
> (thanks L'Oreal).Click to expand...

you SO are!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could do more!! It breaks my heart. I was cleaning today and just thinking about how wonderful it would be if one of you would get a :bfp: a.s.a.p. (the ones who have been here a while). The joy we would all feel and hope. I am truly sending out the vibes~~~~~~


----------



## froliky2011

I am starting to feel nervous.....sigh.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovelies - esp Pad big hugs & kisses - so nice to see you!!! Yep you got it right, been super busy - got 2 days off now though & we're off to my parents as it's my Dad's 60th on Sunday & my brother & his boyfriend are coming up from Cambridge -I'm so looking forward to spending some time with them.

Means I won't be around for a couple of days but I'll be thinking of you all & sending you big hugs & baby dust. I'll catch up on Tuesday. Happy Easter xxx


----------



## drsquid

froliky=:hugs: fingers crossed for you.


----------



## drsquid

soo uncomfortable and bloaty. did an us today and the big follicles are gone, thjere are a few small ones on each side. ovaries are upper normal size but no free fluid etc. doubt i have ohss but damn, i feel crap


----------



## froliky2011

DrS- I hope it's worth it! It will be some day!!! 

I am reading Unsung Lullabies and crying off and on. My DH seemed annoyed when I told him our KD called to discuss the cover of Elle magazine. My DH is so amazing to let me do this.


----------



## Lady H

Happy birthday and 11weeks,
Happy birthday and 11 weeks,
Happy birthday and 11 weeks Purple....
Happy birthday and 11 weeks toooooo yoooooo!


----------



## dashka

Purple - HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND 11 WEEKS!!!! What a wonderful surprise for your family.... and I love Lils suggestion - I'm pregnant pass the turnips!!
Have a WONDERFUL WONDERFUL DAY!!:flower:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

A lot to catch up on in 24 hrs.... I thought for sure I'd remember everything without writing it down...but SIGH.... I now have forgotten who said what!

Thanks for all the getting well wishes - I have been taking a lot of natural remedies including oil of oregano (similar properties to grapefruit seed extract) and that usually does the trick... and still taking homeopathic cough syrup and think things are starting to work - the mucous is starting to come out more (GROSS!) and I got 5.5 hrs straight sleep last night - whoo hoo!! I am still taking the inhaler prescribed by the doctor (Symbicort) but one of the side effects is throat irritation!!! Go figure! And also that it makes you very jittery. (I'm taking half the dose now) Yes thanks Manu - that is Bee Propolis - I am a very big fan of bee products as I used to take Bee Pollen years ago and got rid of seasonal allergies that way. I am planning on getting one more remedy that my ND prescribed (but she didn't have in stock) hopefully today that is supposed to be very good for coughs.

I think I'm about 8DPO today - but really not feeling any symptoms at all -no sore bbs or anything yet - and usually by this point I am feeling some PMS symptoms... don't know if that is a good/bad thing. Probably this stupid cough is screwing things up.... 
Not planning on testing until Day 12/13 if AF doesn't show - but don't have high hopes for this month (even though our BD timing was great) My last cycle was only 24 days so we'll see this month.

But enough about me!! and sorry for this selfish post!

Manu - that is GREAT news!!!! I am praying that those 3 embryos keep growing for your transfer!!!:hugs::happydance:

Frolicky, Dr-S, Asry - I have my fingers crossed for you ladies!!!:hugs:

Dwrgi - you go have fun girl and don't feel bad about it!!:thumbup: You deserve to 'let go' when you feel like it...

Lils - glad you have a bit of time away from visitors - Yes being in Florida you must get tons of visitors!:dohh:

Missy, Twinks, Never, Butterfly, Nikki, HA and anyone else I missed - BIG HUGS!!

have a great Easter :kiss::kiss::kiss:!!:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::toothpick::toothpick::toothpick::toothpick::toothpick::toothpick::toothpick: May the Easter bunny be good to you!


----------



## dashka

oh sorry I forgot I was going to comment about the Immune thing.... My sister had the elevated NK cells thing and she did get the "iv" treatment to lower the immune system (it is kind of scary though as you are lowering your immune system to anything and everything including diseases).... Even though my sister never had m/c's -it is possible to m/c before you even know you're pregnant (body rejecting it right away).

My sister had IVM done (which is similar to IVF but I think (and don't quote me) it's done at a later stage of follicle/egg - She went numerous times to Czec Republic (cheaper than doing it here) for the first pregnancy and numerous times for her second son... I would say altogether she must have gone at least 8-10 trips.... Which you can imagine would cost A LOT!! It was becoming her 2nd home! She was on numerous other meds for that and the MTHFR... and plus the drugs for IVM cycles themselves.... She now has 2 beautiful boys and is 44 now (had her 1st when she was 41 and 2nd in October last year after her 44th b-day)... I look at all she has been through and I know I could never do it all... it's just not for me. Because of my nutritionist background - I have to keep asking myself -what is causing the problem instead of how to fix it. If I do have this immune problem -what is causing it? What is the root of the problem? One of the things I've been trying to do the last few months is eat a gluten-free diet as much as possible....as that can trigger immune problems sometimes. Something that has been in the back of my mind too with this cough etc I've had is - if I keep taking things to boost my immune system is that a bad thing if I do indeed have the immune issues - which I don't even know I have or not. Anyway I think it is more important right now to get better. My ND did tell me before that I should NOT take extra stuff (when I was well) to boost immune system just in case.

She went through the Dr. Alan Beer's centre in US for the testing (sent all tests in via courier or whatever) and had phone consults etc... altogether for the immune testing and consults it was $3000 or so.... I think we can do the MTHFR testing here -but it's just the 2nd list of tests Dwrgi (or someone mentioned) that we have to send to US for.

Anyway - don't know if this helps anyone - but thought I would post...
xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Good Morning to Everyone!!

Lil - Enjoy Sunday with the family and your reprieve till then.

I had a dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test at 9dpo so silly me tested with CBD and BFN. Dugh. Oh, the dream was so wonderful. Too bad I had to wake up.


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> soo uncomfortable and bloaty. did an us today and the big follicles are gone, thjere are a few small ones on each side. ovaries are upper normal size but no free fluid etc. doubt i have ohss but damn, i feel crap

Lots of fluids is the way to go Dr S, ironically, as you don't feel like drinking anything that will fill you upm even more. But lots of water should do the trick! GL! xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dasha-I thought yout post was very interesting, and I am encouraged by your sister's success story. My gosh, that would have cost a fortune. This is what I can't help but think-we may be gettig pregnant, and mcing before we know anything about it. I am also curious about the test which looks at your cells' compatibility to your partner's. I know that I conceived ten years ago without any trouble at all, and on the first month without BCP. But my eggs were younger then too. IDK, I think it's about leaving no stone unturned.

How are you feeling now? Glad you had some good quality sleep last night. YOu sound as if you need it! 

BTW, I love your new pic-your Westie looks gorgoeus. My mother bred them when we were growing up; lovely dogs!! 

I'm getting loads of headaches at the moment, and I'm convinced it's the after effects of the treatment. So, I'm trying to drink loads of water but I'm also sooooo tired. Poor OH wanted to go for a few drinks to Cardiff later, get the train, have fun. But, I just don't feel like it-I'm becoming such a boring cow, but I just want my sofa, the fire, a schmaltzy DVD and LOADS OF chocolate!!!! However, I shall drive to Cardiff, do a bit of mooching and then have a meal and come back. I think it's called a compromise!

Frolicks-those dreams STINK. They are just so unfair as you BELIEVE they are true. Grrr. Let's hope your BFP isn't far away!!! Keep the PMA going!!! 

Purple-hope you're having a fantastic day! Thinking of you and good luck with the announcement about the turnips!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Happy Easter to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Dwrgi! I hope the diversion helps and that the compromise ends up being a good idea. :hugs:

Dashka - You are right with the rest of us in this TWW. :hugs: Sending get well vibes~~

I booked a massage today. I totally give myself the freedom to nurture and help me relax anytime I need during this journey. I am definitely not wonder woman.


----------



## drsquid

froliky- massage.. that sounds wonderful. im on day 2 of an 8 day straight work week. gonna be a total of 79 hrs.. did 10.5 yesterday.. sat and sun are always brutal. plus i have to go to a seder tonight instead of going right home to bed


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - Sorry about your work week! I think I would collapse. I guess we do what we have to do to keep the bread and butter on the table and pay for our dreams to become parents. Such a darn expensive thing for some of us. I believe we have spent $12,000+ already and we just started in November. :( Take care. I will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

yeah ive probably paid about 10,000 which really pisses me off cause i might have saved most of that with a freakign 150 test the first month.. luckily my job pays very well so the pain of this many hours is washed away by the paycheck =)


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Good Morning to Everyone!!
> 
> Lil - Enjoy Sunday with the family and your reprieve till then.
> 
> I had a dream last night I got a positive pregnancy test at 9dpo so silly me tested with CBD and BFN. Dugh. Oh, the dream was so wonderful. Too bad I had to wake up.

Thanks so much Fro, I will - glad to have you back "FT"!

Weird - the one time I had a dream like that I had never had a +OPK, it was CD28 & I had a dream of a smiley face. I thought CD28 was completely ridiculous to ov on but I POAS anyways & wham-bam-thank-you ma'm, I got that wonderful :). I ended up w/43 day cycle. Its not +HPT, but its like Christmas morning for me when I get that smiley! (espec w/weird/long cycles)

So, you just never know? Perhaps it's showing you "your future" & could be in a few days or just a few mos.? :thumbup: Don't be nervous (easier said...) you have done everything you can & have done it correctly & all you can do is be healthy & calm right now & let nature take it's course - get some sun on your face (gorgeous day) & get some nice R&R, darlin'... :hugs::flower: Sending you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh yeah, Frolicky, be careful about getting massage in 2WW bc massages release toxins in your body. My Thai massage therapist agreed & said only in 3rd Tri. Also another BNB post talked about it & a therapist on there said no bc certain points can cause mc? 

Anyone else know about this or want to put in their 2 cents? I've just been avoiding them 2 weeks out of every month (one of my splurges when AF comes) but I only have therapist recommendations vs scientific studies...


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Liz I regularly had foot massage from a great lady at my salon and once she knew I was pregnant she refused to give me any. She said that the pressure points can cause MC in early pregnancy or pre term labour later. She told me she will start again in 2 weeks when I am 37 weeks.


----------



## froliky2011

Wow!! Holy smokes thanks for telling me that! Yikes! I already got the massage so hopefully I did not do anything stupid! Ugh, I would feel awful!!


----------



## drsquid

froliky- i woulndt get worried https://www.webmd.com/baby/pregnancy-and-massage


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks DrS.


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so I think DrS's article refers more to specific massage geared toward "pregnancy massage" so maybe the safest thing to do is just make sure they are a certified prenatal massage therapist. This article supports that, too (but specifically states make sure they're certified):

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/prenatalmassage.html

Carole, my massage therapist wouldn't do me either when she found out I was preg last year & gave me the boot. I think it's better to be safe than sorry - if they turned away business/$$$, I'm sure its for a very good reason... (thanks)

Thanks for the input everyone - it's a good topic of discussion!


----------



## LilSluz

Fro - don't worry. I highly doubt one massage will do anything. :winkwink:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - thank you for all of that info - wow, what a story! So, if your sister has MTHFR & the immune issues, you are probably at a very elevated risk as well right? Instead of spending the $3000, is there something homeopathic that you can do (that wouldn't hurt) & just assume you have the same thing as far as supplements or? I know you cut out the gluten, but I'm just wondering if there is something "extra" that can be taken safely like in the case of MTHFR (the L-5-MTHF) & for those of us who are gluten-stupid (me). :wacko:

I think I am going to request the immunology panel. I'm going to call my Dr this week & see what he says (if he'll do it/if covered under insurance). Thanks again for the info!!! 

Hope you are getting better & better w/the remedies & the homeopathic cough syrup :flower::hugs:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Everyone. I'm new to this forum and wondering if I can join this group. I'm 37, mum of 4 girls and 1 boy, had a tubal reversal last September so DP and I could have a baby together. I had my last baby over 10 years ago with very little effort concieving any of them, but now its taking a fair bit more effort to fall pregnant. 

I've just been diagnosed with endometriosis which was a bit of a kick in the teeth after all the money we've spent having the reversal, so I guess this will make it even harder to conceive. Fingers crossed we get a BFP soon.

Christine


----------



## Lady H

Hi Cluckymum, welcome to BnB. Fab news that you are ttc again. This thread is for Ladies that are trying for their first baby. There are other threads that will be for ladies that are ttc with kids already. Wish you lots of luck, hope you get your BFP very soon. X.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!

Happy Easter!

Frolicky - don't worry too much about the massage - it's probably way too early to affect anything- but I'm no doctor.... Might be a good idea to do in the first 2 weeks next time if you're worried.... I hope your dream comes to life!!! xo

Dwrgi - yeah it's interesting stuff - I just know all that more testing and intervention is not for me. The headaches your are having is probably mostly because of all the meds you were on - you are probably right there! Your body is probably trying to detox.... If you are taking this month off I would try to get some 'greens' powder or do they sell 'chlorophyll' in your health food store? You add about 1 teaspoon/tablespoon depending on brand into your water bottle and drink throughout the day... It is an excellent blood cleanser and I read that it is also good for elevated NK cells (incase you have that) to bring more of them into tissues as opposed to keeping them in the blood. NK cells are a great thing to have (to fight disease - just not when you are TTC!!) I have started putting 'chlorophyll' in my water again and it's great for energy and fighting off this darn sore throat.... They sell it here in Mint flavour too -it takes like plants and is the green pigment found in plants (mine is derived from alphafa -sp???) It will make your water bright green! Start with half the amount and work up after a few days... You can use this even when TTC...
Another good way to cleanse your liver from the meds is to start off your day with a glass of water with the juice of 1/2 fresh lemon.... it will kick start your digestion and help to cleanse.... I hope this helps! Be sure to rinse your mouth with plain water afterwards as the lemon juice can be hard on your gums... 

Lils - thanks for your note - yes my ND said there is a good chance I have what my sister has too -seeing as I've never even had a m/c (never gotten that far to get the BFP) and it's unexplained infertility ... I am hoping that I just have the MTHFR thing -but there are 2 types -don't know which I would have. I have been doing the baby aspirin if it's a clotting thing... and started the chlorophyll incase it's a NK cell thing - and I also read Fish Oil is great for those things too.... Eating gluten free and actually avoiding anything even dairy (if you are sensitive) would be good - If you can get food allergy testing it would help so that you can avoid the foods that you are sensitive too (and your body doesn't react .... you want to calm down the immune system and if you are eating foods that make it react - ie. undigested proteins or whatever in your blood/gut.... then your immune system will never calm down) -that is my take on what I've read. Many times we don't even know we are sensitive to foods -no symptoms.... (it's different than an allergy). Some foods have different symptoms like making us tired or making our joints hurt, making us foggy headed.... it's not just about the gut)

Other things that may help with immune issues : green tea extract (although I am never good about taking this as the tannins in it make me nauseous if I don't take with food).... Also a good quality Fish Oil, and Probiotics 

Here is an article that my ND wrote -she specializes in fertility and is also one of the doctors on ivf.ca 
https://drfiona.whitelotusclinic.ca/2011/03/natural-treatments-for-autoimmune-infertility-concerns/

Hello to everyone I missed and hope you have a great day!!

xoxo
I will try to attache
Anyway -so for the ramble.... hee hee


----------



## dashka

forgot to mention that her article lists more things that can help with immune issues.


----------



## dashka

there is also some other great info on her blog re: fertility if you want to check it out


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - If you can sauna, that would be a great detox too! Anything to sweat out that crap out of your body! :hugs: 

I have a quick question. When is the trigger out of our system?


----------



## Butterfly67

Froliky - does that mean you are getting a line? :winkwink: I am trying to remember what people have said about the trigger but I think it would be out by now...


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Froliky - does that mean you are getting a line? :winkwink: I am trying to remember what people have said about the trigger but I think it would be out by now...

Yeah, I could not wait. :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Froliky - does that mean you are getting a line? :winkwink: I am trying to remember what people have said about the trigger but I think it would be out by now...
> 
> Yeah, I could not wait. :blush:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Butterfly67

Fro, so you would be about 10dpo today wouldn't you? So a line is highly possible. Didn't you get a neg yesterday or the day before so the trigger shot must be out? I think you need to post the pic of the line :haha:


----------



## froliky2011

I don't know how to do it with the spoiler thing? 

I am 11 days post trigger and 10 days past IUI/O.


----------



## froliky2011

Cancelled message.

When I go to upload, I use the "Attachment" paper clip which does not permit me to highlight it.


----------



## Butterfly67

Once you have uploaded the image - highlight the whole thing and click as shown here:



Damn I can't get rid of that OPK image as I was using it to do my screenshot :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## froliky2011

It would be better if I could e-mail it. It does not show well once BnB adjusts it for the forums.


----------



## froliky2011

The photos were taken with a camera that came free with an HP printer too. My DH and I have not purchased a camera yet. My DH refuses to even purchase a cell phone.


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG is he the only person in the world without a cellphone :haha::haha:

I can see there is a definite line that looks good for 10dpo. If you don't mind I will post a pic here but jsut let me know if you want me to delete it :hugs:


Spoiler


----------



## froliky2011

We need to start a trend in this thread damn it!!! Come on :bfp:s!!


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG is he the only person in the world without a cellphone :haha::haha:
> 
> I can see there is a definite line that looks good for 10dpo. If you don't mind I will post a pic here but jsut let me know if you want me to delete it :hugs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 371901

No, I don't mind. I will figure it out soon. Sorta sad. I have a droid but of course taking pics of detail with that thing is a joke. I know my DH is probably one of the few that does not have one. Even my parents have one and they are less tech savy than him. He's a rocket scientist too. Lol!!


----------



## froliky2011

I figured it out and posted it in another thread. Thanks.


----------



## drsquid

congrats froliky. fingers crossed im right behind you


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Dwrgi - If you can sauna, that would be a great detox too! Anything to sweat out that crap out of your body! :hugs:
> 
> I have a quick question. When is the trigger out of our system?

I've always understood ten days later, otherwise it might show a false BFP on a POAS test. 

GL hun! xxx

Dashka-thanks for all that info. Really interesting. It occurs to me now that with all the vits I'm taking, I haven't had a cold in ages. Which suggests my immune system is working very hard. Clearly, I want it to be working less hard now to enable me to get PG. 

Love to you all-got ANOTHER headache. Might take to my bed! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S. GL Manuiti on your ET today! 
x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

I am hoping it's not trigger. FX'd for all of us!!


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> I am hoping it's not trigger. FX'd for all of us!!

Is that what I think it is? Do you think you're PG???!!!! OMG! If so, 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - There are two lines but I am going to have to wait and make sure it gets darker so it's not the HCG shot still in my system. Thanks hon!


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Dwrgi - There are two lines but I am going to have to wait and make sure it gets darker so it's not the HCG shot still in my system. Thanks hon!

If you had a negative yesterday and day before and now a positive, that seems like a cause to celebrate to me!!! I think you may be 

PREGGERS/UP THE DUFF/WITH CHILD/GOT A BUN IN THE OVEN/PREGGO/KNOCKED UP!!!

Call it what you will-well done you!!!! Am so chuffed for you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:! :flower::flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks!! I am just not sure. Yesterday I tested and the line was not as dark as today but it is still faint (grant it I am 10 days past o). I felt like implantation happened on 7 dpo from some strange feelings. Who knows?? Hopefully the line gets darker. PLEASE!!! Let's get this thread started ladies!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Spoiler

Two days ago this was "Not Pregnant" and just now this is what I got. Now, I am nervously happy.


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Froliky that is awesome - the digi doesn't lie lol - and yes, you are a POASaholic for sure :haha::haha:

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Froliky that is awesome - the digi doesn't lie lol - and yes, you are a POASaholic for sure :haha::haha:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:

 :rofl::rofl::muaha::muaha:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - Did you read the "Fertile Female" book that Missy recommended?


----------



## caroleb73

YAY way to go Froliky HUGE congats. There is no getting away from a digi result. I am over the moon for you honey. WOOOHOOO


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Carole!! I am nervous but happy.


----------



## froliky2011

I EXPECT FOLLOWERS!!! NEED LOTS MORE OF THEM ON THIS THREAD!!! :baby: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Butterfly - Did you read the "Fertile Female" book that Missy recommended?

No I haven't really got to reading any books. I guess as I think my time is pretty limited now there isn't really much else I can do :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly67 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly - Did you read the "Fertile Female" book that Missy recommended?
> 
> No I haven't really got to reading any books. I guess as I think my time is pretty limited now there isn't really much else I can do :flower:Click to expand...

Well, you and I just mc so you can get pregnant. FX'd for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - :hug:


----------



## purplelou

Omg!!!! frolicky -congratulations!!!!! I am soooooo happy for you Hun xxxx

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Brilliant news xx





I just know this is the start of a long line of bfps!!


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Purple! I am a little nervous after my mc, but I just keep visioning lots of HCG and a bump on me. 

I also wanted to share something. Last week after yoga and during yoga (sorta embarrassing) I was crying and came home and my FIL and MIL were here and they asked how I was and I started to cry and said "I'm OK" and they said "You don't sound OK" and I said "I just want this so bad and am scared it's not going to happen" and my FIL looked me in the eye and said "We want this really bad too" and then my MIL came over to hug me. I was so nervous about their reaction but I think with them being supportive it really helped me feel at peace and was the missing puzzle piece for serenity about bringing this child into the world. :hugs: 

P.S. This child is totally a holiday kid. (Ovulation on T-giving, Christmas, around my B-day, found out mc on V-day, next AF due St. Patrick's day and now BFP on Easter and due date near Christmas! Wow!!)


----------



## froliky2011

Purple - Did you tell the family? I am so excited you're 11 weeks+!! :happydance:


----------



## agape love

Congrats Frolicky2011.....love hearing about BFPs. 

Happy Easter all....


----------



## froliky2011

agape love said:


> Congrats Frolicky2011.....love hearing about BFPs.
> 
> Happy Easter all....

Thanks Agape Love! Good Luck!!!!! 7dpo is when I thought I felt implantation. :dust: :dust: Let's get this thread started with BFPs!! :flower:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey frolicky it is perfectly normal to worry about your BFP after having a previous loss, if it does drive you crazy you can get progesterone and baby asprin from your Dr as the asprin is supposed to help reduce MC and progesterone helps bean to stick. I took both this time as just felt I needed something. Don't be afraid to ask for a little extra help that is what those meds are for x x


----------



## froliky2011

caroleb73 said:


> Hey frolicky it is perfectly normal to worry about your BFP after having a previous loss, if it does drive you crazy you can get progesterone and baby asprin from your Dr as the asprin is supposed to help reduce MC and progesterone helps bean to stick. I took both this time as just felt I needed something. Don't be afraid to ask for a little extra help that is what those meds are for x x

Thanks Carole. It is a little nerve wrecking. I am on the progesterone suppositories ($460/month) but will ask about the baby asprin. Can I get that at the drug store or do I need a prescription for that?


----------



## caroleb73

Hey you should be able to get that from the drug store just ask the pharmacist you just take 1 a day


----------



## Nicker

$450 a month... That is steep! What kind is that? Mine is $115 for two weeks so $230 a month....


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky your Ils sound lovely!!!! it is so hard after a mc to believe that it can happen. I wish I had the advice to help- but I'm still struggling with it. Absolutely chuffed for you though xx


----------



## purplelou

Oh and yes we told the family, everyone was delighted and happy, mil cried a lot! Me and dh are happy but still trying not to be too excited until after the scan ..... Only ten days to wait


----------



## noasaint

Congrats froliky!!!!! I just read your little snippet about your in laws and had tears. That is sooooooo wonderful they are on board. H&H 9 months!


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Frolicky! Xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 371975
> Two days ago this was "Not Pregnant" and just now this is what I got. Now, I am nervously happy.

*OMG OMG OMG Frolicky!!!!!* 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! WOO-HOOOO!!!!! - YAY!!!! HOLY SH**!!!!

Other than those "words", I am utterly *speechless* I am so FRACKING HAPPY for you!!! So:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:

XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Seriously this thread is truly the best!!! Purple that is so sweet! It's so hard after a mc. I just came back from a walk/run and was just trying my darndest to keep manifesting my dreams and sending out way lots of :baby: vibes~~~~ to everyone on this thread~~~ xoxo You are all so damn GREAT!!!!!!! Thanks for your support and love!


----------



## LilSluz

OMG, I still can't believe you got an EASTER MIRACLE!!!!! (well, I can believe it, but I guess its been a while on here...) That yoga breakdown is so good for you though, Frolicky! 

yes, take baby aspirin - just go to CVS/Walgreens - I take Bayer low-dose 81mg (hard to findones that actually said "baby aspirin" on them - perhaps they are targeting a "larger audience" by putting low-dose). That's what the Boca Fert Dr put me on to make sure no clotting messes w/implantation from MTHFR & I see so many others taking it MTHFR or not - for implantation.

My prog levels seem to be ok, but Carole & you inspired me to perhaps take a little extra in the 2WW just in case...apparently can't hurt anything.

Yay, Fro, get this party started!!! I wanna see some more Easter miracles on here!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

P.S. - I can't imagine yoru nerves, but try to stay calm, honey - ommmm, ommmm, ommmm (awesome what happened in yoga - a breakdown during yoga is supposed to be a good thing & it sounds like you really needed it at that moment :thumbup:)


----------



## froliky2011

noasaint said:


> Congrats froliky!!!!! I just read your little snippet about your in laws and had tears. That is sooooooo wonderful they are on board. H&H 9 months!

Thank you and Welcome!!! We are all here to support you through this!! :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> OMG, I still can't believe you got an EASTER MIRACLE!!!!! (well, I can believe it, but I guess its been a while on here...) That yoga breakdown is so good for you though, Frolicky!
> 
> yes, take baby aspirin - just go to CVS/Walgreens - I take Bayer low-dose 81mg (hard to findones that actually said "baby aspirin" on them - perhaps they are targeting a "larger audience" by putting low-dose). That's what the Boca Fert Dr put me on to make sure no clotting messes w/implantation from MTHFR & I see so many others taking it MTHFR or not - for implantation.
> 
> The progesterone cream my DAM/DCM got for me was Source Naturals, but there are some available at Vitamin Shoppe I believe. Dashka can probably recommend the best ones to take, but if you wanted to get started right away, you probably have a Vit Shoppe up there. My prog levels seem to be ok, but Carole & you inspired me to perhaps take a little extra in the 2WW just in case...apparently can't hurt anything.
> 
> Yay, Fro, get this party started!!! I wanna see some more Easter miracles on here!!!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> P.S. - I can't imagine yoru nerves, but try to stay calm, honey - ommmm, ommmm, ommmm (awesome what happened in yoga - a breakdown during yoga is supposed to be a good thing & it sounds like you really needed it at that moment :thumbup:)

Thanks. I am going to get some now. I also doubled my prenatal vitamins, been doing the red rasberry leaf tea, walnuts, grapefruit juice (with splash of cranberry), green (lots and lots), fresh fruit, and protein. Today I had 3 hard boiled eggs for lunch. :winkwink: Yeah, this is a miracle!! I can't tell you how much I was praying and I am not Christian but I was praying like a :wacko: woman.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker said:


> $450 a month... That is steep! What kind is that? Mine is $115 for two weeks so $230 a month....

Welcome Nicker!!! The progesterone is Crimona (sp?). It's a newer prescription and a suppository not a pill? Not sure why it's so expensive but that is what they charged me. If we get the baby it's all worth it though!! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Another good way to cleanse your liver from the meds is to start off your day with a glass of water with the juice of 1/2 fresh lemon.... it will kick start your digestion and help to cleanse.... I hope this helps! Be sure to rinse your mouth with plain water afterwards as the lemon juice can be hard on your gums...
> 
> Lils - thanks for your note - yes my ND said there is a good chance I have what my sister has too -seeing as I've never even had a m/c (never gotten that far to get the BFP) and it's unexplained infertility ... I am hoping that I just have the MTHFR thing -but there are 2 types -don't know which I would have. I have been doing the baby aspirin if it's a clotting thing... and started the chlorophyll incase it's a NK cell thing - and I also read Fish Oil is great for those things too.... Eating gluten free and actually avoiding anything even dairy (if you are sensitive) would be good - If you can get food allergy testing it would help so that you can avoid the foods that you are sensitive too (and your body doesn't react .... you want to calm down the immune system and if you are eating foods that make it react - ie. undigested proteins or whatever in your blood/gut.... then your immune system will never calm down) -that is my take on what I've read. Many times we don't even know we are sensitive to foods -no symptoms.... (it's different than an allergy). Some foods have different symptoms like making us tired or making our joints hurt, making us foggy headed.... it's not just about the gut)
> 
> Other things that may help with immune issues : green tea extract (although I am never good about taking this as the tannins in it make me nauseous if I don't take with food).... Also a good quality Fish Oil, and Probiotics
> 
> Here is an article that my ND wrote -she specializes in fertility and is also one of the doctors on ivf.ca
> https://drfiona.whitelotusclinic.ca/2011/03/natural-treatments-for-autoimmune-infertility-concerns/
> 
> Hello to everyone I missed and hope you have a great day!!
> 
> xoxo
> I will try to attache
> Anyway -so for the ramble.... hee hee

Dashka thank you so much for all of the info! I have ordered the Folapro (L-5-MTHF) off of Amazon (2 bottles in case I have to take double) & I take the Fish Oil, baby aspirin & prenatals. I still have to buy the Prob's you recommended (I have it in my TTC Notes file - half of it's from you :winkwink:). I do take this seriously, I just get a little forgetful after a while & sometimes its a lot to "take in" (& sometimes its just plain a lot of $$$! :haha: ), so I copy the things I need to remember & put in a Notes file. 

I didn't know about sensitivities vs allergies - the more I learn the dumber I am feeling about all of this! :blush::dohh: :haha: (but if I got food allergy testing, how would I tell a sensitivity? Got food/everything allergy testing last year. I've never been allergic to anything but all in 1 year I suddenly got seasonal allergies, got rushed to ER after anaphylactic shock from kiwi (of all the darn things I've been eating it all my life?) & then ER after anaphylactic response from xylocane (they called it "adult onset" of allergies...) 

Thank you for the link/article - I have bookmarked it!:thumbup:

You are so sweet :flower: looking after all of us like you do. :friends: You so deserve a :bfp: your own & I am keeping my FX & everything else crossed that the new steps you've taken & addressing the MTHFR & immunity will make all the difference for you!!! :hugs:

P.S. - Is green tea ok or has to be extract?


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> P.S. - I can't imagine yoru nerves, but try to stay calm, honey - ommmm, ommmm, ommmm (awesome what happened in yoga - a breakdown during yoga is supposed to be a good thing & it sounds like you really needed it at that moment :thumbup:)

Well, I think I partially broke down because right before class a woman walked in and said she had just heard on NPR the Dalai Lama talking about how we should not complicate things and I thought I was complicating things with trying to get pregnant and my situation and because my situation was "complicated" maybe it was not meant to be. Hopefully, that is not the case. :)


----------



## Nicker

Hello everyone. I need some wisdom. First of all, a little about myself and my history. I am 38 (39 in August), single, and trying to get pregnant. I have done 3 IUIs (details follow)

100mg Clomid CD2-6. CD10 follies 6mm, 8mm, 7mm. 
Jan. 25 (CD15) triggered with 19mm, 16mm, and 12mm follies. IUI #1 CD16 (24hrs after trigger) January 26, 2012 :spermy: 98.93 Mil/ml - 59.7 Mil Motile (60%) - 11.3 Mil Progressive - 7.0 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:

100mg Clomid CD 2-6. Bravelle 75iu CD 5-9 CD10= 23mm, 18mm, and 17mm follicles. Cetrotide to delay ovulation until sperm arrives. Trigger Feb 22 (CD11) IUI #2 CD12 (24hrs after trigger) February 23, 2012 :spermy: 30.64 Mil/ml - 7.4 Mil Motile (24%) - 1.7 Mil Progressive - 0.05 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:

Bravelle 150iu and Repronex 75iu CD3-8 Scan on CD9=7 follies over 13mm (Probably 3 mature). Trigger March 20 IUI #3 CD11 (36 hours after trigger) March 21, 2012 :spermy: 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile (66%)- 4.5 Mil Progressive - 2.2 Mil Rapid Progressive :bfn:

I always get frustrated with my doc. I love the man, but sometimes I want to strangle him. He always tells me I have no time to waste because I don't have many eggs. I think he is basing that solely on my age. He has never discussed the results of my antral follicle count with me but if I wouldn't have "passed" that, I wouldn't have been able to go ahead with the first cycle. After all of my tests he just said that I was a candidate for IUI so I was happy. I did take a picture of the screen when he left the room after my antral follie scan, so I have the information. I googled it at the time and from what I could tell it looked like I had typical 38 year old ovaries. 

Rt Ovary 
volume 5.04 cm3 
length 2.75 cm 
A-P 1.53 cm 
width 2.29 cm 

Lt Ovary
volume 6.46 cm3
length 2.56 cm
A-P 2.09 cm
width 2.31 cm

I know on my pre-screening my fsh was 5.9 iu. To me, that indicates that my ovarian reserve is okay. He says there is no way to know the quality of eggs without ivf. The one lab result that I got that was slightly on the low side was Dhea-s. Mine was 1.5 and normal is 1.7 - 9.2. If I can supplement Dhea, why didn't he prescribe that? Could that be what is doing me in? Now that I am learning more, wouldn't that mean that the low Dhea could be affecting my egg quality??? I am Canadian so Dhea is prescription only. Even if it wasn't I would never take it without talking to the doctor since it is a hormone that could mess with all my other hormones.

I will see if I can get in to see my doctor this week. I am currently on CD3 but I am sitting this cycle out. I don't know what my plan is for the future. I have one MAYBE two chances left. I was going to take some time off, but my plan had a couple of glitches. I am not sure if I will be taking just this cycle off or one more after this. If IUI #4 doesn't work and I am able to do IUI#5, IUI#5 probably couldn't be before January. 

IVF isn't an option for me.

I hope you all can enlighten me. I hope I am not being rude barging in. I am really at a loss right now and I am really starting to feel like being a mom isn't in the cards for me.


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> P.S. - I can't imagine yoru nerves, but try to stay calm, honey - ommmm, ommmm, ommmm (awesome what happened in yoga - a breakdown during yoga is supposed to be a good thing & it sounds like you really needed it at that moment :thumbup:)
> 
> Well, I think I partially broke down because right before class a woman walked in and said she had just heard on NPR the Dalai Lama talking about how we should not complicate things and I thought I was complicating things with trying to get pregnant and my situation and because my situation was "complicated" maybe it was not meant to be. Hopefully, that is not the case. :)Click to expand...

Aw, honey, I don't think that bringing a :baby: into this world could ever be considered a "complication", but I do know what you mean (it's the TTC part that seems complicated at times...but it's SO worth it!). Maybe the DL meant complicated as in "extra drama" that's just not needed or helpful or doesn't produce results. You _have _produced a result, I would say!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:flower::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Do you get a natural LH surge?


----------



## Nicker

Nope. With injectibles we control so that I don't. I didn't chart or use opks before so I don't know about before. Well years ago I am sure I ovulated but I was on drop for 8 years and never had AF. It was Octoberish when I got AF back (1 year after last depo). My last two cycles before ttc were finally getting more normal. I do believe I ovulated in November.


----------



## froliky2011

Nicker - Hopefully after the holiday weekend you may get some feedback. I remember the doctor looking at my ovaries and counting the number of follicles I was producing naturally around CD7 or something. Did your doctor do that?


----------



## manuiti

Oooooh froliky!!!! Wonderful wonderful news!! Congratulations!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9:

Dwrgi - hope that headache passes soon! :hugs:

Purple - roll on scan day for you. :flower: Telling the family must have been wonderful. So how did you bring up the subject and break the news??

Nicker - I would insist on getting your Dr to go over your AFC with you. You're paying him good money and you have a right to know what you want about your body. My RE didn't measure my ovaries so I'm afraid I can't help with the volumes but I had 4 follicles on the left and 2 on the right. Hope you get some answers hun. And welcome as well - we're a lovely bunch of ladies on here. :)

afm - I had my 3d transfer today. According to the Dr he's put back 2 perfect embryos into my perfect uterus. That's what he said anyway, but he is a little eccentric. The 3rd one's still going but has one cell with 3 nuclei. They're going to wait until Wednesday to see if it fragments & heals itself in which case they'll freeze it, if not then not because it would never be viable anyway.

My Dr was so so happy that we've completed the IVF cycle & been able to put two good embryos back. He said to be honest he wasn't actually holding out much hope for a result like this with FSH as high as mine and an AFC as low as mine. So he was chuffed to bits, and even rubbed my tummy! :haha:

But oh my goodness that was hard work having a full bladder! lol

Fingers crossed now, and roll on the 23rd when I go for my blood test.


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Manuiti!! CONGRATULATIONS on 2 beautiful embryos!!!!! I am praying for you!!!!! xoxo . We'll be here to help you till the 23rd!


----------



## Kinerie

froliky2011 said:


> I EXPECT FOLLOWERS!!! NEED LOTS MORE OF THEM ON THIS THREAD!!! :baby: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Dear Froliky,

Just a quick note to congratulate you on this thread :hugs::hugs:!!! I am stalking you now :) Took your advice and moving now to TTC 35+...Yet to read through previous pages to get to know everybody..

Again, great news! Let next week be just as happy and stress free for you :winkwink:


----------



## Neversaynever

Frolicky...:wohoo: and congrats on your :bfp: sticky :dust:

Manuti...fingers crossed those eggs burrow deep and grow and grow :dust:

Dwrgi...hope you're taking some time out now you're off and blast that damn headache :hugs:

So many new people on here I really can't keep up :wacko:

Wishing you all let's of BFP :dust: and hugs where needed

XxX


----------



## Butterfly67

Manuiti, brilliant news on the 2 embies :happydance: Keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Welcome to the newbies, Froliky well done on the recruiting :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

WOOOOOT???!!! :happydance::happydance: FROLIKY!!!!! 
Oh my you sweet girl - I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
:hugs:Congratulations to you & DH !!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
That is sooooo beautiful to have a BFP in this thread, and you do deserve it!!
Wow, and easter miracle :cloud9::cry: (tears of happiness..)

I've been on a trip for few days and million pages to read here :haha: But Frolikys news are just awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

Manu - good job with 3 fertilized eggs, and sounds like your transfer went just great! So you are preggers also, so to speak and I REALLY HOPE those are sticky ones!!!!!! :hugs:
Dashka - your Westie is sooo cute!! And your sis has been through a LOT, wow must've been a tremendious emotional rollercoaster. She has to be a strongwilled woman.
Purps- I'm sure your parents were so HAPPY to hear your wonderful news :hugs::hugs:
Dwirgi - I hope your headaches are gone now and you can enjoy easter :hugs: you are special :kiss:
LilS - Too bad you dont have holidays for these days, but glad you could have some time off with your sis&kids!! :happydance: Having fun? :thumbup:
Kinerie- welcome to the wonderful thread of +35 beautiful women!! :flower:

Sending lots of eastery hugs and chockolate bunnys to you ladies :bunny:

AFM, I'm 5 dpiui now and not feeling a thing, started progesterone supps. 2 days ago. But enjoying easter, and had a great trip with OH :cloud9:
Oh and in here progesterone cost 17,50 for 200mg x15pcs
And for comparison
Puregon 300iu - 97 (got 6 inj. from that)
Pregnyl 5000iu - 4,50 (FIRST cheap med!!)
Then IUI in private clinic costs 250 / one time incl. washing sperm,
then follicle U/S is about 90/ one time.
We pay lots of taxes here so our public healt is basically free if I'd want to go there, just that they have like 1/2 yr waiting lists but there you'd pay like 20 for IUI but you'd need to pay for meds ofcourse yourself. But with meds when it goes more than 700 per year then after that they're free!!! But that is for like one year, not for the rest of your life. And I thought I was paying a lot...but seeing what you are up against :dohh: BUT it is worth it right?! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Kinerie welcome to in my opinion the best and most supportive thread on BnB, the ladies on here are amazing. Not only so they know exactly what you are going through but between us all we have had just about every medical intervention possible in TTC and every drug. Hoping that you get a BFP real soon.

Manuiti YAY for ET and things sound great to me, we will be here for you in your moments of madness in the TWW and willing those gorgeous embies to dig in nice and deep.

For all of you in the TWW I pray that it goes quickly for you with as little madness as possible followed by loads of gorgeous BFP's. For those about to O go catch that egg.

For those who are just waiting on the next steps of this difficult journey I pray that you find the right course of action for you soon and that things go your way.

Love and hugs to you all x x x


----------



## froliky2011

Good Morning Ladies. Not sure. The FRER lines are not getting darker so I am feeling a bit nervous. Sigh.


----------



## froliky2011

Got Beta and will get results today.


----------



## caroleb73

froliky2011 said:


> Got Beta and will get results today.

Hey Froliky I know how scary all this is as I have been there before honey but please remain hopeful as the HPT all vary so much, I have known some people to get a great BFP with one brand but ever so slightly with others that are supposed to be sensitive. Nothing compares to a BETA and I have everything crossed for you to get great numbers later today. PLs remember though that these don't need to be that high at the moment as you were not due to test until Thursday I believe so keep that in mind:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Frolicky everything crossed over here for you :hugs:

manuti same for you, stick embies.

Hi newbies and to all you "rock" ladies on here. Anyone heard from ipen lately?? I agree I find it hard to keep up now with everyone! I love you all though :hugs:

I'm having a bad down day today. No real reason just feel really down about ttc :cry: probably as it will be 12 months on the 11th since I came off BCP and not even a hint of a BFP. We are still waiting on the ridiculously slow NHS to call my DH with a date for him to take his sample In. I did not believe my GP when she said it was an eight week wait but we are 6 weeks in and heard nothing. By the time he gets a date we will then have to wait for the result and will have probably passed three cycles in total waiting! But hey, we have all the time in the world, I am 40 in June and he just turned 54. Sorry having a whinge....and breathe! :wacko:


----------



## missyt

Lil, that is the clinic I went too. Beware of the 100% guarantee as they can drop you at any time for any reason they feel, which is what they did with me even though I had a good cycle producing 10 eggs. I'm thinking the shared risk guarantee is more geared towards younger people because its less of a risk to them. I'm glad you asked as I'd never recommend this clinic to anyone.

Frolicky, congrats!!!!!! Just keep positive. I'm sure that beta will confirm the good news!

Nickers, I would definately confront your RE and have him go over EVERYTHING! You need to ask away. I had a horrible experience with an RE not telling us enough of information.

Asry, good luck in your 2WW! I hope this is the one. We need another BFP on here!

Dwrgi, spirulina is another good thing to take to detox. I detoxed myself after my IVF cycle. Another detox I did was organic basmati rice and fresh fruit and veggie smoothies for all three meals. Only that and water all day.

Dash, I hope you kick that cough soon.

Hello to the rest of you ladies!!!! I have a lot of catching up to do!

AFM, I had a busy weekend gardening and getting everything set with my patio. AF is due today so I'm just waiting. I didn't test because I don't test anymore. My b-day is tomorrow so I'm taking the day off and I have a masage scheduled. I need it because my muscles are so sore from all the yardwork I did this weekend.


----------



## purplelou

First welcome to kin and nicker xx hope your stay here is short and sweet xx

Frolicky ...I hope the betas can reassure you, I know I couldn't see any difference in home urine pregnancy tests between different days so try not to worry too much about that, also as Lily's said , this baby is not a complication, it is soooo wanted and will be sooo loved xxx

Manuiti .. Well done sweetie for getting through that and congratulations on two beautiful embies! I am hoping and willing for them them to grow xxx

Ladyh ... Big hugs lovely xxx its so hard to have wait for stuff when you feel that time is ticking away. I wish I could make it better! have you harassed the lab about the sperm sample ..it's definitely worth a try to see if it might speed things along

Huge loves to everyone else , I hope you are all having a lovely weekend and Easter, :hugs: for never, ipen Carole, missy, asry, Lils, ha, dwrgi, twinkle, dashka, omm and pad and anyone I'm missing xxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Happy Birthday Missy!

Happy Easter all!

Purps HUGE Congrats my lovely! Awesome news!

Frolicky also congrats to you - stay positive until you know anything to prove otherwise!

Butterfly.. I had no idea you had a loss too. I am so sorry to hear that sweetness. Are you OK? PM me if you need to chat.

Dwrigi we still riding the rollarcoaster I guess....

Carole! You are doing so well... I bet you are blooming now!

So many new ladies! Hello!

AFM... have persuaded Hubby to give it one more try... will get him back on his Wellman and I am back of Folic Acid, baby aspirin and Pregnancare.... 

Any advice on other stuff I need to take or have ... or give him would be greatly appreciated as this really is the last go at this. Am back on the fitness program so am trying to get myself physically on track... but I need a sticky baby this time... and due to a chromosomal issue it has to be a girl, so anything that encourages pink swimmers would be good to know about.

Am planning to start TTC in June.... am a 18/19 day ov girl with day 1 usually around the 25th of the month and on hols from 1st June to Florida... so am hoping that a bit of Florida sunshine could work for us!!


----------



## purplelou

a little bit early, but...

Happy birthday Missy

https://ferriscakes.co.uk/blog/media/2/20100509-Strawberry%20Birthday%20Cake.JPG


Hope you have a wonderful day xx


----------



## purplelou

Thanks pad :hugs:
Are you planning on trying naturally ? Or assisted ?


----------



## drsquid

froliky= fingers crossed on the beta. my understanding is a pos test is a pos test the "darkness" doesnt matter. you are just gonna make yourself crazy, stop testing =) 

had a dream last night that i had to do some sort of test. the first step was adding some sort of crystals to something.. while they fizzed i noticed that this part could tell if you were pregnant. purple not, clear yes.. so they started purple and then went clear.. but i remembered id used a trigger shot and that it didnt mean anything. i dont think i managed to actually do the test i was starting out to do (which i dont think had anythign to do with pregnancy)


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! Thanks. I think I am concerned because our KD is 60yro. I am beginning to wonder if a 3rd mc could be aging sperm? I sorta wanted to test to see and then make a decision on how to move forward. 

Pad - Welcome back & Congrats on talking your DH into trying again. Did you change doctors/clinics? I am hoping all your dreams come true this summer!! Pink dust~~

Missy - I am soo hoping for you!!! Happy Birthday too!!!!! 

Carole - Thank you so much for your support and kind words and wisdom. It's so nice to have women like you and Purple and Never etc. who know what we are going through supporting us who are now having healthy pregnancies!! I can't wait to see a picture of your little sweet pea!!

Arsy - Thanks hon!! :dust: to you!!!! 

LadyH - :hugs: :hugs: Age sucks and Time sucks even more! :hugs: Do something nice for yourself.

DrS - That's a great dream!!! I had a positive pregnancy dream too before I got my :bfp: Good Luck!!!! 

Hi to everyone else!! I hope you are all doing well. IPen is MIA and has been for a while? Ipen, if you're out there, let us know. 

I am hanging in there but just being realistic and concerned about KD's age which increases the chances of mc quite a bit. Makes me wonder if I should go with a different KD? Time will tell............


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Purps xx

Frolicky we tried ED last year as I have a lethal to males translocation in one of my X chromosme and it didn't work and cost loads of cash... so we are trying au natural again. My Specialist is convinced that all my babies (6) have been boys so all have died due to the translocation I have.... 

My losses are all around 10-12 weeks after perfect growth and fast HB

Need Hubby to produce some pink swimmers!

My last baby died a year ago yesterday... feeling a lil low.


----------



## froliky2011

Pad - Sorry for your losses and the annual anniversary of your loss as well. :hugs: :hugs: Hoping/Praying for pink xx swimmers!!! Y's not allowed.


----------



## dashka

Frolicky  OMG  OMG OMG.. CONGRATS!!! CONGRATS!!! I am SOOOO EXCITED for you girl!!!:happydance::happydance: Try to keep positive until you find out otherwise!!! I am praying that the Beta results are good !! But remember it is still very early so perhaps wont be as high as they typically would I am hoping/praying for you!!!:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Manu  AWESOME GIRL!!! I am praying for you that those 2 embies grow grow grow and STICK STICK STICK!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:

Missy  Happy birthday tomorrow! :hugs:Glad to hear your patio is coming together. And enjoy the massage tomorrow! I hope AF stays away!

Lils yeah sensitivity testing is a tricky thing. We have a company here that tests using electro-dermal screening (ie. Red Paw Data Services) Many NDs do they same testing. It all sounds hockie I know but basically it isnt painful and can even be done on children  they use a probe on press on one of your fingers which meridian line flows to your small intestine (since your small intestine is what absorbs food etc) So each time they press on the finger with the probe it sends a signal /numerical amount to the computer and they do each food one by one (can test like 200 foods). It is about 80-85% accurate And its cool! I need to do it again as its been over 7 years since I did one. You get a print out with foods you should highly avoid, eat in moderation or ones you are okay with.. (colour coded)..
Look up Electro-Dermal screening in your area  either through a Naturopathic Doctor or holistic nutritionist. They can even test you for allergies, nutrient deficiencies, hormonal and candida levels
About the green tea over green tea extract  you dont get the same amount  it is much more concentrated  but although I bought it havent been great at taking it.

Asry  good luck to you!!!!

Dr.S  Fx for you!!!

Pad  I am so sorry for all your losses  how heartbreaking when the m/cs are that far alongwow that they can pinpoint that all were male  I am hoping/praying for some girl energies to come your way!!! And that she is a real sticky sticky one xoxo

Hello to everyone I missed!!

AFM - today I think I'm 10 DPO - I haven't really been thinking too much about TWW this month because of this bad viral chest infection thing - I was still coughing a lot on the weekend -but finally got 7 hrs sleep last night!! WHOO HOO! Don't have any AF symptoms this month - but I didn't have any ovulation twinges/pain either - so I'm thinking may not have been a good month.. Although the opk showed an LH surge and all... We'll see what happens as AF is due to arrive on Wed/Thurs of this week.
If she doesn't come before, I'll test on Thurs but don't have high hopes for this month. I just want to get better!

xoxo


----------



## Asryellah

Missy, Happy Birthday tomorrow to you beautiful girl :hugs:
I really hope you'll have a great day :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







love_quotes_comment_09.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## purplelou

Pad, I'm thinking of you and sendin you extra hugs and loves for yesterday's anniversary xxx

There seems to be a lot of information abou natural gender selection in th www. There are a few books on amazon too...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0747533...d=12656801601948616130&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=

This is a bit of an over view of all the different techniques etc...
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/can-you-choose-your-babys-sex-468967.html


----------



## missyt

purplelou said:


> a little bit early, but...
> 
> Happy birthday Missy
> 
> https://ferriscakes.co.uk/blog/media/2/20100509-Strawberry%20Birthday%20Cake.JPG
> 
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day xx

OMG, purple, I want to dive head first into that cake!


----------



## purplelou

missyt said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> a little bit early, but...
> 
> Happy birthday Missy
> 
> https://ferriscakes.co.uk/blog/media/2/20100509-Strawberry%20Birthday%20Cake.JPG
> 
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day xx
> 
> OMG, purple, I want to dive head first into that cake!Click to expand...

I know!!! The strawberries look amazing xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka-thank you SO MUCH for the natural approach to immune issues. The article is absolutely fascinating! Hope you feel better soon hun! xxx

Frolicky-how you feeling hun? xx

Dr S-when's your test date? FX for you!

Butterfly-how are you hun? Hope you're okay? Big :kiss: to you! xxx

Pad-so glad to have you back! And FX you get your little girl! I have read that Royal Jelly and Omega 3 is good for egg quality, as is CoQ10, vit E, etc. Hope this helps. So wish you success! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry-how are you feeling hun? When's your OTD? FX for you too! xxx

Carole-I so love your posts! You bring an air of calm with you, and the inherent message that you have succeeded, so we all can! It means so much and please keep an eye on us all! xxxx 

Purps-so glad that the announcement went well! I bet everybody was chuffed to bits! :hugs::hugs:

Love to you all, hope you're all having a great Easter! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Missy-Have a VERY happy birthday! I hope that this year brings all that you desire! 

Lots and lots of love, your friend, Amanda, xxxxxxx​


----------



## froliky2011

Amanda - You and Purple with your huge colorful bright posts are cracking me up! :) Thanks for the laughs and to purple for making all of us drool.:drool: You are so sweet too!!!! Thanks for being amazingly awesome!!!

Asry - How are you feeling?

Dashka - I am glad you were finally able to get some :sleep: I hope :witch: stays away and :baby: is pleasantly creating a warm, cozy place in your uterus.


My Beta was 36. I go in again Wednesday, Thursday (with old doctor...yep, got two working for me now :) ) and Friday. I am going to be like a hawk after doing some research on sperm etc. In the mean time this will be me.. [-o&lt;[-o&lt; I am nervous. The KD wants to do an amnio too because he's financially a responsible party so, quite honestly, I am not out of the woods till after that. Hopefully his :spermy: are healthy. The guy looks more like he's 45-49. He's taken great care of himself.


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry..will try again. What do you think?


----------



## froliky2011

Do you ladies get virus alerts on this website? I get a lot of them but they seem to happen more on IE rather than Mozilla?


----------



## Dwrgi

Frolicky-he's a handsome guy! No way does he look 60!!!! Hopefully his :spermy::spermy::spermy: are in good nick too!!! 

Good news on the beta! Should put your mind at rest. Hope you're okay-it must seem real now! 

GL to you-I am sure this will be THE one! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> Frolicky-he's a handsome guy! No way does he look 60!!!! Hopefully his :spermy::spermy::spermy: are in good nick too!!!
> 
> Good news on the beta! Should put your mind at rest. Hope you're okay-it must seem real now!
> 
> GL to you-I am sure this will be THE one!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wish it felt real. I think I have to take it one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

yeah positive beta

well i just flipped out on the cafeteria workers. they put out matzah 3 days early so ti was gone by passover (who is eating it i dont know it isnt like it is tasty). they told me the holiday was over, umm no, im the jew here.. it isnt over. they do fish every friday for the catholics. they had easter cupcakes yesterday. the least they could do is have matzah for the 8 days of passover. done mess with a woman on progesterone


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> yeah positive beta
> 
> well i just flipped out on the cafeteria workers. they put out matzah 3 days early so ti was gone by passover (who is eating it i dont know it isnt like it is tasty). they told me the holiday was over, umm no, im the jew here.. it isnt over. they do fish every friday for the catholics. they had easter cupcakes yesterday. the least they could do is have matzah for the 8 days of passover. done mess with a woman on progesterone

You need to put in a formal compaint. That is out of order. Also, I agree, a woman on progesterone is not to be messed with. :nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## dashka

Frolicky - that is good news !! (although I don't know much about beta numbers).... I will keep praying for you that they get higher and higher! The pic you posted of KD ... wow he doesn't look his age at all!!! you're right! Please keep us posted!!! Did you feel any symptoms this month? How many DPO are you now?

Dr S - that's terrible - I agree I would complain about that - not considerate - maybe the cafeteria should do their homework !


----------



## dashka

Hey Frolicky - I forgot to say - wasn't it you who didn't want to skip this month cause your doctor was away and you went to another??? Good thing you didn't !!!


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka- yep, I found a doctor to fill in. :) I am 11 days past o. xoxo

DrS - I love that soup!! Used to work at a Jewish deli! Yummy!! Let em have it! ;)


----------



## dashka

Frolicky - that is awesome - see you went with your gut and you did it anyway this month and look what happened!! It was meant to be girlfriend!!!!

I am being so bad today and can't stop checking BnB.... I am just so excited with your news ..I can't leave!!! I should get back to work now.... hee hee....

xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Fro - YAY for beta!!!! :happydance: And I agree he does not look 60 & he looks very healthy, too. It may not hit you for a while, but its for real & its happening right now! I know you are being cautious & that is totally understandable when PAL. It may be time to put some of that yoga & meditation skills to the test if you are getting very nervous. Hang in there & make sure you keep us up to date & try not to stress about :spermy: It apparently did its little job so far! :hugs:

Dashka - Gosh you have the best information! You need to write a book & capitalize on all of that great knowledge of yours!!! Thank you! Maybe w/the meds & sickness you just aren't going to have a "normal" cycle", BUT - that could be a really good thing, too? :thumbup: I'm keeping everything crossed for you, darlin'!

DrS - I think you should stage a one-woman-on-progesterone boycott! It sounds like they messed with the WRONG woman, sister! You GO GIRL!

Dwrgi - how you doing girl?

Purple - you can have the strawberries & I'll have the chocolate! So happy for you over the nice birthday luncheon. Question - what are champs?

Asry - wow those prices are SO cheap lucky girl!!! :dust:!

Nicker & Kin - welcome to BNB 35+ TTC#1!!! :thumbup:

Manuiti - how AWESOME you have 2 good embies!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pad - sending you some FL sunshine ahead of time :winkwink: You've got a tough one, lady, but stay strong & resilient!

Butterfly - did you catch the eggy?

Carole - thank you so much for looking after us! :hugs:

HI to Never, ipen (where are you?), Nikki, LadyH, Twinks, HA & anyone I may have missed!

:dust: to all who are in 2WW
:hugs: to all dealing with :witch:
:yipee: to all who are preg & 
:coffee: for those waiting to ov!

Luv you ladies! xoxoxo


----------



## LilSluz

missyt said:


> Lil, that is the clinic I went too. Beware of the 100% guarantee as they can drop you at any time for any reason they feel, which is what they did with me even though I had a good cycle producing 10 eggs. I'm thinking the shared risk guarantee is more geared towards younger people because its less of a risk to them. I'm glad you asked as I'd never recommend this clinic to anyone.
> 
> 
> AFM, I had a busy weekend gardening and getting everything set with my patio. AF is due today so I'm just waiting. I didn't test because I don't test anymore. My b-day is tomorrow so I'm taking the day off and I have a masage scheduled. I need it because my muscles are so sore from all the yardwork I did this weekend.

Missy thank you for confirming that one! Now I know that clinic is NOT an option (just sounds too good to be true anyway). Interesting name "Shady" Grove... :winkwink: and also:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISSY!!!!!*

A little early but just in case I can't log on tomorrow! Perhaps you will have a nice little surprise birthday present tomorrow? (hope so!!!) :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - When I just logged in now I said "boy, I am so addicted to this thread". :) I understand. If it was one of you I would be the same way..... 

I am hoping for all of you on your way to finishing your TWW!!! :dust: :dust: Bring on the :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In addition, as far as this cycle the only thing I noticed truly different (w/o reading into things because every month it seems there are funny things going on with the body..whether I am pregnant or not) was watery cm around 7 dpo. It felt like I was wetting my pants sorta. Other than that, some twinges here and there, seem more dehydrated than normal and my heart rate goes up pretty fast as I start to jog. I try to keep it around 150 but I can run 3 minutes and it's up to 170bpm so I stop and walk and let it go down and relax and then jog a little to get the blood flowing.


----------



## twinkle1975

Congratulations Frolicky!!!! Fabtastic news!!!

Welcome Newbies

Happy Birthday to Missy for today/tomorrow??

Love to everyone. 

Can I ask for some advice? Especially from UK ladies who have had treatment from the NHS (although anyone can weight in!) - I'm back at the hospital on Wednesday - hopefully I'll get my HSG results & DH's SA results but apart from that they'll just tell me to go & lose lots more weight. 

So I was thinking I might ask them if they would do some tests now while I'm losing weight rather than waiting til later & then discovering there's something else wrong. 

So what kind of things should I be asking them to do & which are they likely to actually do??

Thanks - sorry for the mostly selfish post!! xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm going to have to remember stuff cos I'm on my phone :dohh:

Missy happy birthday :happydance::kiss::cake:

Fro I think that is a good number. FX for good rises now :hugs:

Pad, thanks hon, yes I had an mc after a blighted ovum but tbh I am really glad that I know I can get pg :thumbup: 
The only things I have heard about gender selection is timing of bd but I don't know if that is crap :shrug::hugs:

Lady H, big :hug: do you think you might pay for a private SA, I think they are about £150 :flower:

Dwrgi :hug: :kiss:

I think I might be in with a chance this month, just hoping for some temp rises now :coffee:

Sorry for all I missed! Xxx


----------



## drsquid

froliky- im not even asking for matzah ball soup (which honestly i dont really like all that much). i just want the boring plain crackers. they arent too bad with butter and salt. and today i made a roast beef and pepper sandwich on them (once they found me some). if i was strict about keeping the holiday, i couldnt eat the bean soup or the chicken rice soup and i still havent decided (technically it is no beans, no rice, no corn, no grains but that is so hard, corn syrup is in everything). 

sorry im so terrible with personals but please know i am thinking of you all and this thread (and b&b) is getting me through me work week from hell


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> froliky- im not even asking for matzah ball soup (which honestly i dont really like all that much). i just want the boring plain crackers. they arent too bad with butter and salt. and today i made a roast beef and pepper sandwich on them (once they found me some). if i was strict about keeping the holiday, i couldnt eat the bean soup or the chicken rice soup and i still havent decided (technically it is no beans, no rice, no corn, no grains but that is so hard, corn syrup is in everything).
> 
> sorry im so terrible with personals but please know i am thinking of you all and this thread (and b&b) is getting me through me work week from hell

Oh, I guess I misunderstood. The crackers are good too. :haha: 
Why no beans & rice? I just made "Asian Black Beans and Rice" tonight for dinner.


----------



## drsquid

https://judaism.about.com/od/holidays/a/What-Is-Kosher-For-Passover.htm


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly - looks like you have timed things VERY well! :thumbup: Sorry I keep forgetting about that covert butterfly operation you have going on there & didn't realize BD was in there too. :winkwink:

Hoping for a sticky bean for you!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> https://judaism.about.com/od/holidays/a/What-Is-Kosher-For-Passover.htm

Thanks. Learn something new everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - The thing that drove me to find another doctor was my screaming biological instincts... :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> https://judaism.about.com/od/holidays/a/What-Is-Kosher-For-Passover.htm

I just might have to partake in Passover from now on:
_Barech (Blessing) - A third cup of  is poured for everyone, the blessing is recited and then participants drink their glass. Now an additional cup of wine is poured for Elijah and a door is opened so that the prophet can enter the home. _

My DH is Jewish, too (although he doesn't celebrate anything & I think I know more about holiday meanings than he does) I love the passover story! Happy Passover! Hope you had a good seder! :flower:

I was actually looking for the open the door/prophet part of your 15-step link bc I saw a movie starring Kirsten Dunst & Brittany Murphy (RIP) & that was a huge part of the movie - The Devil's Arithmetic did you ever see it? If not, it was soooo good but just look out bc very sad (but may be a good holiday movie to "get you in the spirit")? :thumbup: I forgot you are prob working too much but maybe some other day...


----------



## froliky2011

Lil- There's a great Jewish restaurant on Federal highway called "Emunah"


----------



## manuiti

Missy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you're having a wonderful day!

Fro - as a first result, that number is looking gooood! :thumbup: Roll on the next one and a nice doubling. And I have to agree, your KD looks nothing close to his age!!!!

Lady H - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you've cheered up a bit by now. But we're here for you anytime you do need to whinge. I'm pretty sure all of us here can sympathise.

Pad - :hugs::hugs::hugs: and here's hoping for some nice X spermies coming your way.

Dashka - hope you feel better soon and FXd that this is your month too!

Afm - I'm now back home and so happy to be back. I was really starting to miss it. My pup gave me such a lovely, crazy, spaniel welcome home too - raced around for ages like a lunatic, would run up to me and 'hug' my leg with his front paws, run off again, when I crouched down, he'd run up and 'kiss' my cheek (ie. tap it with his nose - he's been taught no face licking allowed) and then race around again. I get the feeling he missed me a little and was happy that I was back. And now he's turned into my shadow - even tried to come into the bathroom with me. lol Anyway, that's me 1dp3dt... 14 more to go, and 2 more until I find out what our 3rd emby's been up to, if anything.


----------



## dashka

froliky2011 said:


> Dashka - The thing that drove me to find another doctor was my screaming biological instincts... :haha:

Yes exactly!!!!!!!!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## dashka

Manu-- glad to hear you are back home safe now... Take it easy as much as possible now... That is such a cute descriprion of your doggy welcome!! When does your DH come home next??


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies! I'm so sorry to have disappeared again! I believe the last time I was on....I was bitching about an ob/gyn appointment! I will never do that again! 

He found a lump in my left breast and it took over my life! I had felt it 2 months prior...self exam but when I stood up to compare....felt the same and thought I was being paranoid....I was soooo wrong! He sent me for mamogram and ultrasound...two of the scariest things because I had never had those yet. They found a lump size of an egg "suspicious" and my nightmare began. They did a biopsy...results came back inconclusive...dr/nurses were horrible and uncaring. My other dr recommended a specialist in breast cancer. So they got me in very quickly...and since we didn't know if it was benign or not...I was still really scared. I was also told that it would have to be removed regardless. So I was in shock! I had the surgery in February. It was removed and a platic surgeon was part of my surgical team....so he gave me a lift and in his words "perkier" boobs. I spent one night at the hospital, my dh stayed with me. Finally, weeks after the surgery I found out it was 100% benign. It has been an ordeal to say the least. I feel like frankenstein with my scars but SOOOOOO thankful it was benign!

Our townhouse sold! We will be moving into a rental and then buying a house when one comes up that we like/afford. So now, we will have $ for IVF.

I'm sorry- don't know what is going on with all of you....I will try to catch up.

I believe I read that purple is pg. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!:baby:

One more little vent...I was at the grocery store today and there was a pregnant woman with three kids...7, 8, 2, year old...(I only know this b/c she spoke so loud about it! There was a younger woman that had asked her if she already knew what she was having...and she said "yes" a girl but I wanted a boy! I am so disappointed! (her 2 yr old was a lil boy) I had to bite my tongue to not completely go bat shit crazy and tell her how lucky she was to able to give life....etc etc

I will say good-night! I have missed you all so much!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG luv what a terrible ordeal :nope: So glad it is over and the lump was benign and you now have the $ for ivf :hug:


----------



## purplelou

oh my goodness - so much to catch up on...

Luv - so happy to see you, and oh my - you have had an awful time!! I can only imagine how complete scared you must have been but I am so happy to hear that all was benign - what an awful time, and to read your doctors and nurses were so uncaring - shame on them!!! big :hugs: sweetie and welcome back xxxx


Missy - Happy birthday lovely!! have a wonderful day :) If I could pop on a plane and deliver that cake to you, I would!

Manuiti - so glad you are home safe, and your doggy sounds he missed you loads! bless him. I am keeping all limbs crossed for you xx I hope the tww isn't too hard on you xx

Dashka - I hope that horrible virus is gone soon - you ahev really been suffering with that for ages!!

Frolicky - I am waiting on the edge of my seat for your betas!! big loves xx

Butterfly - I had a peek at your chart and your timing looks great!! Keeping all crossed for you xx

LadyH - how are you doing today chick, I hope today is better for you xxx big :hugs: get onto that hospital and chivvy them on!!

Lils - you are always such a sweetie! hope you've had a lovely easter! Oh and Champers - Champaigne (?spelling) which my DH brought to share with family (although I didn't have any :( )

Dwrgi - how are you doing lovely, is your follow up appt this week?? (maybe it's next :wacko:) do you feel ready and prepared?? and how is DH doing??

HA - hope you are ok?? Im off to stalk your journal next! big :hugs:

DrS - how log till testing?? I am rooting for you xx

Ok - who am I missing??
Big loves and :hugs: for Omm, Nikki, kin, nicker, carole, never, twinks Pad, and asry and anyone I have missed (so sorry) love you all!


----------



## LilSluz

Luv - :hi: & welcome back! What a nightmare you have been thru :nope: Very scary indeed! But good news you have IVF $$$ now - yay!


----------



## manuiti

dashka said:


> When does your DH come home next??

We've only got a little more than a month to go now! :thumbup:


Luv - :wave: & wb. I'm glad you've got piece of mind now & the ordeal is over. :flower: The not knowing is horrible. I've got 4 lumps in my left boob, thankfully all benign, but it wasn't a fun process finding out.


----------



## twinkle1975

Luv - what a nightmare for you - so glad it turned out to be benign xx


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - :dust: :baby: !!!!! +++++++++

Missy - What's the verdict? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; ++++++

Arsy - When is AF due? ++++++++++

Dashka - Verdict? :baby: :dust: +++++++++++++

Anyone else I missed.. :hugs: +++++++++++


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Back Luv!! Sorry about your breast lumps. I had a lump last August too and they did a biospsy. It was scary. Mine was benign too but they did not remove it. It's really scary especially when ttc because it's your boobies. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dashka

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISSY!!!! Hope AF stays away!

Luv - what a terrible nightmare you went through.... that is so awful....It is so scary when the doctors don't care either and you have to wait so long to get tests done and then get results....nerve wracking! Glad you are ok now and you can move on with TTC.... Good luck to you!!! 

Lady H - hope you are okay today? Hope you get some answers soon on all the test etc..

Lils - I read on the other thread that you are sick! OH NO!!!! the cough got you too???!!! that's terrible!!! I hope you can get rid of it quickly girl... I made the mistake of not taking stuff right away because I was waiting to see if AF was going to arrive... Don't do that if you think it's a bad cough... For sore throat - gargle with sea salt/warm water as much as you can, and drink lots of hot water with grated ginger, lemon and honey. Oil of oregano too is great at the onset of symptoms to fight viruses..
Feel better!

Frolicky - how is the Beta today??? I am dying to hear!

Asry and Dr S - i have everything crossed for you!

Manu - wow one more month til you see DH?? And then how long is he home for? I hope the TTW flies by.... grow embies grow!!!!

Dwrgi, Purple, Ipen, Butterfly, HA, Carole, Never, Nikki, Twinks and anyone I missed - Hello and big hugs!!!

AFM - today I'm 11 DPO - no real signs of AF yet - expecting her probably Thursday... May test tomorrow if I can't hold out til Thursday. Don't have any symptoms...and my bbs don't hurt this month. I'm wondering if maybe it's because I am only using the progesterone 1 X/day now instead of 2X/day.... (and I am using a different brand) Maybe other months I was feeling symptoms because of more progesterone? Or maybe something off this month because of sickness and meds ...who knows...we'll find out soon...

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## drsquid

day 5 of 8. on hour 40 of 79 (or 82 of 111.5 if you count in last m-w as i had thurs off). ive hit the wall,. forgot to check the menu for the cafeteria at work today.. .again nothign i can eat.. sure the one year i decide to actually care about passover (im not a religious jew, just cultural, im pretty much an atheist (though i consider myself an apathetic, in that i dont bother questioning or denying the existence of a higher being, it just isnt part of my life)). noodle soup, pasta etc. and by dinner the box of matzah i bullied them into finding had disappeared again. i tried to buy some last night but the store was out. just cranky icky yuck today. feeling bloaty again which had pretty much gone away. a bit crampy (though tmi that may be a bowel issue). face is broken out etc. luckily i have the pick of the litter in coworkers this week so that helps but.. just treading water.


----------



## dashka

hey don't know if you ladies know about this already - but there is a great App you can get for free called "My Days"... I have it on my ipod touch and love it - use it all the time to track ov days and AF.... xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Luv-it is so lovely to hear from you, and OMG, what have you been through!? That sounds like a complete nightmare, and I am so pleased that they have been able to tell you it was benign, so that you can put your mind at rest! It never rains, does it? And that woman sounds like a POS (Missy expression), grrr. Onwards and upwards now with treatment! :hugs:

Manuiti-glad to hear that you are back home, and your dog sounds absolutely gorgoues. Gwydion gives me a dog hug every time I leave a room, and follows me around like a shadow, even to the loo, where he sits and watches me!!!! God knows what he'd be like if I went away for three weeks!!! Nice to know you've been missed! Right, it's really important that you rest up now for the next 2-4 days (after ET) and you have got to keep up the fluids and protein. Lots of sleep, lots of comedy films, lots of R&R! Good luck!!! xxx

Butterfly-sooooooooo got all my fingers crossed for you! xxxx

Twinks-I would defo ask for your amh level, but I doubt they will do it on the NHS. :nope: An hcg checks your tubes, doesn't it? I had a laparsocopy (through my belly button)-is this the same? You've had CD2 and 21 tests for ovulation, I assume? Ask if they do the CM test? This is an old test, which has fallen out of favour, but our old mucker JoCR swears that this is what caused her infertility. Her CM was hostile to sperm, and after IUI she got pregnant first time round. As for SA, your DHs sperm needs to be at least 40% motile, with over 20 million per ml (I think-you'll find correct figures on WHO website: https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/menshealth/facts/semenandsperm.htm).

Have you had your thyroid checked, and the level 1 tests we were talking about last week? Coagulation screen, Thrombophilia screen (Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V), MTHFR, Thyroid function test , Lupus Anticoagulant, Anticardiolipin Antibodies. 

They will probably say that you need to be getting preggers and miscarrying to have these, but I say that long term infertility justifies these tests, as they may prevent you conceiving in the first place. There's also the rubella test-the injections we had as children will have long since worn off. 

There's also this that I found on the Zita West website about Vit D test: 

"Vitamin D Test

We also offer an optional Vitamin D test which can be taken at the same time as that for AMH. If you are thinking about trying to get pregnant in the near future, have been trying to get pregnant for a while without success, or are about to have IVF, then it may be something youd like to consider as well.

The Vitamin D test is not routinely offered on the NHS yet, even though much research has been done into the role of Vitamin D deficiency in fertility and pregnancy. The Department of Health now recommends that all women should take a Vitamin D supplement during pregnancy.

Vitamin D deficiency is common in women with ovulatory problems such as PCOS. It has also been associated with IVF failure, particularly at the implantation stage, as well as with miscarriage and pregnancy complications, such as pre-eclampsia and prematurity. Deficiency also appears to be common amongst women of African and Asian origin. The main source of Vitamin D is the sun, so its not surprising that we identify a deficiency in over 50% of those of our UK clients who are tested.

Vitamin D deficiency is relatively easy to correct, but it is best to find out what your levels are before pregnancy, so that the right level of supplementation can be given if required."

https://www.zitawest.com/fertility/fertility-checks-and-tests/fertility-potential/

I shall add more if I remember anything else! Good luck!!! 

Love to everybody! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> day 5 of 8. on hour 40 of 79 (or 82 of 111.5 if you count in last m-w as i had thurs off). ive hit the wall,. forgot to check the menu for the cafeteria at work today.. .again nothign i can eat.. sure the one year i decide to actually care about passover (im not a religious jew, just cultural, im pretty much an atheist (though i consider myself an apathetic, in that i dont bother questioning or denying the existence of a higher being, it just isnt part of my life)). noodle soup, pasta etc. and by dinner the box of matzah i bullied them into finding had disappeared again. i tried to buy some last night but the store was out. just cranky icky yuck today. feeling bloaty again which had pretty much gone away. a bit crampy (though tmi that may be a bowel issue). face is broken out etc. luckily i have the pick of the litter in coworkers this week so that helps but.. just treading water.

Squiddy!! Hang on in there-you're half way through! Hmm, pantsville USA on matzah crackers. 
Hope the spots are a sign of something meaningful!
x


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- thanks =) so frustrating cause this is bloody california, sf bay area. so it isnt like im in the boonies. im only day 5 piui and on progesterone so... spots are med related at best.


----------



## Kinerie

Hello everyone,

New to this thread, although not to the site..Defecting from another threat..
Bringing out my current misery..CD3 this weekend showed only one follicle and FSH 22.2...My doctor cancelled injectibles for this month, and basically laid it out to us that we have only 3 options: either to continue naturally, have inmedicated IUI or the egg donor..Chances to conceive naturally or with IUI are equal - less than 5%...We are devastated..Sorry to share with you but simply tired of usual platitudes "everything will work out, you will be fine". No, we won't be fine, we just have been told that can't have a baby of our own :nope:


----------



## Dwrgi

Interesting reading girls!

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/9105884/Age-not-key-factor-in-success-of-IVF-research-shows.html

Kinerie-are you going to go with the natural IUI? It may still be worth a shot at insemination? 

Is this your first cycle? Don't know much about IUI (mine was cancelled due to poor swimmers), but always worth a second opinion?

Hope you get the help you need. It's not over till you want it to be over! x


----------



## twinkle1975

Kinerie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to this thread, although not to the site..Defecting from another threat..
> Bringing out my current misery..CD3 this weekend showed only one follicle and FSH 22.2...My doctor cancelled injectibles for this month, and basically laid it out to us that we have only 3 options: either to continue naturally, have inmedicated IUI or the egg donor..Chances to conceive naturally or with IUI are equal - less than 5%...We are devastated..Sorry to share with you but simply tired of usual platitudes "everything will work out, you will be fine". No, we won't be fine, we just have been told that can't have a baby of our own :nope:

Hey Kinerie - no platitudes but big hugs x


----------



## manuiti

Dashka - he'll be back for 3 weeks. He does rotations of 9 weeks away working & 3 weeks at home. Hehe - I don't think I'd be able to hold out till Thursday. :)

Squid - hang in there! You can do this!

Dwrgi - hehe dog hugs are awesome! You'll be pleased to know that I've just finished a nice healthy lunch, am drinking plenty and am currently lazing around on my bed watching tv... though I am a bit bored! lol I'm planning on not doing an awful lot until the implantation process should be complete. I'm curious where this 'Embryo Glue' medium that they used for my transfer is going to do its job. Thank you for looking out for me! Big hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: Kinerie and welcome! I'm also a high FSHer as you can see in my signature. Personally I would 1) do your day 3 FSH test a couple/ few more times to see if it's always that high or if it fluctuates up and down. If it's doing the latter, possibly do the AFC on a month when it's lower. I didn't actually have an AFC when I got my high FSH result so I can't compare, but I did after I got my lower score, though not on CD3. My RE put me on bcps for two weeks first and then did it. No idea what the significance of that is though I'm afraid. 2) If you're willing to do it, find a different Dr who will work with you to try IVF even if you only have 1 follicle. At the end of the day 'all' you need is one decent follicle to produce one decent egg. And you won't know if that's possible if you don't try. And if you do go down that route, insist on ICSI as well so you're not taking any chances with the sperm no matter how good they are. My RE said we'd do ICSI as although DHs SA came back perfect, they can struggle to get into tough, old eggs like mine. He did say it more tactfully than that. As they say, the only way to truly assess your egg quality is to do a cycle of IVF, but it is a very expensive way to find out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Dwrgi said:


> Interesting reading girls!
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/9105884/Age-not-key-factor-in-success-of-IVF-research-shows.html
> 
> Kinerie-are you going to go with the natural IUI? It may still be worth a shot at insemination?
> 
> Is this your first cycle? Don't know much about IUI (mine was cancelled due to poor swimmers), but always worth a second opinion?
> 
> Hope you get the help you need. It's not over till you want it to be over! x


Dear Dwrgi,

Yes, first IUI..last month was cancelled due to me ovulating early, basically we have missed it..Don't know, the doctor said chances are pretty much the same either way..but still advised to go ahead with IUI this weekend..Well, in terms of help, not much can be done right now..:nope:


----------



## Kinerie

twinkle1975 said:


> Kinerie said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to this thread, although not to the site..Defecting from another threat..
> Bringing out my current misery..CD3 this weekend showed only one follicle and FSH 22.2...My doctor cancelled injectibles for this month, and basically laid it out to us that we have only 3 options: either to continue naturally, have inmedicated IUI or the egg donor..Chances to conceive naturally or with IUI are equal - less than 5%...We are devastated..Sorry to share with you but simply tired of usual platitudes "everything will work out, you will be fine". No, we won't be fine, we just have been told that can't have a baby of our own :nope:
> 
> Hey Kinerie - no platitudes but big hugs xClick to expand...

Dear Twinkle - :hugs::hugs: thank you..


----------



## Butterfly67

Kinerie :hi: welcome and :hugs:

I will say that I have seen quite a few women on here get pg with high FSH. So it is not over. Yes, it may be harder but not impossible. Find out all you can about your situation and do what you can to change it or work with it. Sorry that sounds a bit harsh - I don't mean it to, but you did say you didn't want platitiudes... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Kinerie, I can't really advise about your FSH etc (because I have no idea) but you'll get some great advice from the ladies here :) and here are some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you because you sound so down


----------



## Kinerie

manuiti said:


> Dashka - he'll be back for 3 weeks. He does rotations of 9 weeks away working & 3 weeks at home. Hehe - I don't think I'd be able to hold out till Thursday. :)
> 
> Squid - hang in there! You can do this!
> 
> Dwrgi - hehe dog hugs are awesome! You'll be pleased to know that I've just finished a nice healthy lunch, am drinking plenty and am currently lazing around on my bed watching tv... though I am a bit bored! lol I'm planning on not doing an awful lot until the implantation process should be complete. I'm curious where this 'Embryo Glue' medium that they used for my transfer is going to do its job. Thank you for looking out for me! Big hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wave: Kinerie and welcome! I'm also a high FSHer as you can see in my signature. Personally I would 1) do your day 3 FSH test a couple/ few more times to see if it's always that high or if it fluctuates up and down. If it's doing the latter, possibly do the AFC on a month when it's lower. I didn't actually have an AFC when I got my high FSH result so I can't compare, but I did after I got my lower score, though not on CD3. My RE put me on bcps for two weeks first and then did it. No idea what the significance of that is though I'm afraid. 2) If you're willing to do it, find a different Dr who will work with you to try IVF even if you only have 1 follicle. At the end of the day 'all' you need is one decent follicle to produce one decent egg. And you won't know if that's possible if you don't try. And if you do go down that route, insist on ICSI as well so you're not taking any chances with the sperm no matter how good they are. My RE said we'd do ICSI as although DHs SA came back perfect, they can struggle to get into tough, old eggs like mine. He did say it more tactfully than that. As they say, the only way to truly assess your egg quality is to do a cycle of IVF, but it is a very expensive way to find out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dear Maniti, thank you so much for your detailed and helpful response. I have been told outright that I am not a candidate for IVF, I guess because of the number of follicle (s) I have each month, they need 2-4 to work with..My doctor - is one of the best doc in the state, so I have no reason not to trust his judgement. However, sitting back and doing well, nothing really, isn't something I can easily digest. We will be doing unmedicated IUI this weekend/Monday so, I think, I will take your advice and discuss possibility of having IVF with only one follicle. I guess, have to wait and see what is going to happen next month..Also, I feel like an idiot here but what is AFC? A follicle count? When they do CD3 tests, they do blood test to check FSH and ultrasound where all follicles are visible..Last month there were 2, with lower FSH of 17.2, but this month - because of only 1 follicle FSH of course was higher - 22.2...Will def. discuss the possibility of IVF with only 1 egg when we go for our IUI, I didn't realise that anybody would even consider doing it! Thanks so-so much for that info and for all the support! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Butterfly67 said:


> Kinerie :hi: welcome and :hugs:
> 
> I will say that I have seen quite a few women on here get pg with high FSH. So it is not over. Yes, it may be harder but not impossible. Find out all you can about your situation and do what you can to change it or work with it. Sorry that sounds a bit harsh - I don't mean it to, but you did say you didn't want platitiudes... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Absolutely, thank you Butterfly. I guess, we will proceed with our first unmedicated IUI this weekend/Monday, just so we can say that we are trying everything, although chances are very slim..And then will have to wait and see what test results bring next month. If FSH drops, then I can start taking the meds, if not - well, probably this month scenario..Although Manuiti on this forum has suggested to try IVF with only one follicle, with ICSI to help..Never thought that this might be a possibility..Any thoughts??:wacko:


----------



## Kinerie

manuiti said:


> Dashka - he'll be back for 3 weeks. He does rotations of 9 weeks away working & 3 weeks at home. Hehe - I don't think I'd be able to hold out till Thursday. :)
> 
> Squid - hang in there! You can do this!
> 
> Dwrgi - hehe dog hugs are awesome! You'll be pleased to know that I've just finished a nice healthy lunch, am drinking plenty and am currently lazing around on my bed watching tv... though I am a bit bored! lol I'm planning on not doing an awful lot until the implantation process should be complete. I'm curious where this 'Embryo Glue' medium that they used for my transfer is going to do its job. Thank you for looking out for me! Big hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wave: Kinerie and welcome! I'm also a high FSHer as you can see in my signature. Personally I would 1) do your day 3 FSH test a couple/ few more times to see if it's always that high or if it fluctuates up and down. If it's doing the latter, possibly do the AFC on a month when it's lower. I didn't actually have an AFC when I got my high FSH result so I can't compare, but I did after I got my lower score, though not on CD3. My RE put me on bcps for two weeks first and then did it. No idea what the significance of that is though I'm afraid. 2) If you're willing to do it, find a different Dr who will work with you to try IVF even if you only have 1 follicle. At the end of the day 'all' you need is one decent follicle to produce one decent egg. And you won't know if that's possible if you don't try. And if you do go down that route, insist on ICSI as well so you're not taking any chances with the sperm no matter how good they are. My RE said we'd do ICSI as although DHs SA came back perfect, they can struggle to get into tough, old eggs like mine. He did say it more tactfully than that. As they say, the only way to truly assess your egg quality is to do a cycle of IVF, but it is a very expensive way to find out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


A quick question regarding your FSH - how did you manage to drop from 25 to 6.8? Amazing result! Was it over one cycle or did it take you some time? Anything special you have been taking, like vitamins/supplements to help it to bring it down?? Thanks!!


----------



## Kinerie

purplelou said:


> Hi Kinerie, I can't really advise about your FSH etc (because I have no idea) but you'll get some great advice from the ladies here :) and here are some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you because you sound so down

Dear PurpleLou, thank you so much, from a few responses I got today I do feel like you are supportive and great group!! thanks again for making me feel a bit more hopeful today :kiss:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Dash - I get my 2nd beta tomorrow and 3rd Friday. 

Man - Your dogs sound soo cute!!! Take it easy lady!!

Lil - You sick? You work too much!! Take care of yourself or else :grr:

Hi to everyone!! Gotta get back to working.. :comp:


----------



## LilSluz

Kinerie - I can't comment on high FSH either, as I don't know much about it except that it can fluctuate from month to month. Did the Dr say you only had a 5% chance "this month" or forever? 

This is from another forum: This is what I am doing after LOTS of research..2 quarts or more of H20 a day, no caffeine,alcohol or chocolate, liver detox(helps to regulate hormones), Female Complex by Nature's Answer (includes herbs to help eggs, ovaries, hormones), wheatgrss pills, extra B6, vit E, omega 3, zinc and of course a prenatal tab and walking 40 minutes a day on treadmill... I REFUSE to think that I am old and if I go back to this doctor and he says no... FSH is too high I will simply take all of my records and find somebody else that will help me..

GL to you darlin' :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Dash - I get my 2nd beta tomorrow and 3rd Friday.
> 
> Man - Your dogs sound soo cute!!! Take it easy lady!!
> 
> Lil - You sick? You work too much!! Take care of yourself or else :grr:
> 
> Hi to everyone!! Gotta get back to working.. :comp:

It feels like I might have bronchitis. My nephew was here for 5 days over Easter & he was sick. I'm just going to give it a couple of days, do some green tea, honey, lemon & I gotta go get some ginger tonight (per Dashka's instructions). If I still feel really bad tomorrow I'll go get antib's/cough syrup but they need to be Class B ones or I'm not taking it. 

I'm actually hoping its just from breathing the fumes from all of the "Brut" over the last 2days - DH & BIL got into a "cheap cologne battle" throughout the house Sun night & all my beds & pillows became the real casualties. :haha: I'm going to wash everything tonight. That happened to occur on the night we all made a music video in the living room, too (don't ask). :rofl: (my family is full of very mature individuals such as this). We had so much fun tho.

I know, this is my last week of working crazy hours. It doesn't happen too often (anymore) its just here & there - thank God!!! Thanks for asking & good luck - everything crossed - on the betas tomorrow!!! :hugs: :flower:

Dashka, thank you for your suggestions! :thumbup::hugs: I will defin take it seriously espec bc I'm a big :baby: when it comes to being sick :nope: :grr:


----------



## Lady H

Hi all...

Happy birthday Twinkle :cake:

Manuiti your Doggie welcome made me smile, love spaniels!

Dr S that's crap that you are finding eating something so hard. Our staff restaurant nods to some things but ignores others. They do a St Paddys day theme but no Chinese new year. The best was a few years ago for 
Diwali They did Beef curry! Hello they don't eat Beef. So silly!:haha:

Frolicky I have everything crossed for you. drS can't have beans but you hang on to your sticky one!

Lil hope nothing too serious, get well soon :hugs:

Kinerie, big :hugs: and congrats on joining the best thread on the whole of BnB 
:kiss:

Butterfly, chart looks gooooooooood fx :flower:

Purple, big loves, I can barely hold my excitement for your scan :wacko:

Asry, Hi and how is the weather with you at the moment? How is the puppy too?

dwirgi , you know where you can find so much info, I am going to call you the Oracle :flower:

Luvmydoggies good to hear from you, hope you are on the mend. I had a similar size lump,removed when I was 18. It's traumatic :hugs:

Dashka hope you are feeling more yourself :hugs:

To anyone I missed (it's envitable these days) :hugs:

AFM still a bit down this am, I am training a three day course this week and I like how it takes my mind off ttc. The last delegate rocks up at 9.05 asking to leave early for her midwife appt, she is 24 weeks. So I am stuck for three days in a room with her. *sigh* I also asked DH to chase GP and he says he is giving it until end April as GP said eight weeks. He is so effing compliant it sucks. Delay tactics I reckon and the GP will not talk to me so am stuffed. 

At least it is hump day tomorrow already! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Kinerie I don't know that much about medicated cycles but I did read recently that Maca can help in lowering FSH. I have been taking it for a while but only recently read this one study. I think the longer you take it the more effect it has :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kinerie

Butterfly67 said:


> Kinerie I don't know that much about medicated cycles but I did read recently that Maca can help in lowering FSH. I have been taking it for a while but only recently read this one study. I think the longer you take it the more effect it has :hugs::hugs:

Thanks! Will give it a try...


----------



## LilSluz

Oh, Twinks it's your birthday too?!

*Happy Birthday Twinkle!!!!*

Good luck at the hospital too! I'm sorry I don't know much about NHS (just figured out what it stood for), but The Oracle (Dwrgi :haha: ) posted this a few days back:

-the book you may want to read is by Dr. Alan Beer and is called 'Is your body body friendly?' or something like that. It explains all about immunes testing. Here are the tests my clinic runs: 

Level 1 Tests

Coagulation screen, Thrombophilia screen (Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V), MTHFR, Thyroid function test, Lupus Anticoagulant, 
Anticardiolipin Antibodies.

Level 2 Tests:
-Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel 
-TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio 
-Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). 
-DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner).
-Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy.

Also, you'll want to test all of your hormones, but that's usually done on CD3 so I don't know if its worth getting while at the hospital? In addition to that the standard CBC, Diabetes & glucose screening & any other standard -type tests to check for anything going on. If you want a more detailed list, I have all 29 Tests I've done & I can post in your journal?

Good Luck! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH - If I were you I'd push DH into making that phone call & then call them everyday & bug the sh** out of them. That's what I do until I get an answer or an earlier appt "Got any cancellations today?" "What about today?" "What about today" (they call me first cancellation they get just to get me off their a$$es!).

I know that here the SA results are in the same day, so maybe for you it will only be a few days ( or 1-2 weeks) w/NHS?

I have heard that some people take a good 6 mos+ to get over BCP...:nope: I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: It has been a long time & feeling like crap sucks! :grr: :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Wow, I must have some reading comprehension issues. :wacko:

Happy Birthday Twinkle!! You and Missy together!! :serenade: Happy Birthday!! 

Lil - Sorry about being under the weather. I hope you get some good :sleep: tonight and get well soon.

Butterfly - Hoping for you~~~~~ 

I am curious how everyone else is doing and hearing updates. I don't have much of a life lately. Social calendar is empty. It's fine though, I have been putting most my energy into TTC and there is little left over for social things and work is suffering a bit too but I managed to get some things done today and felt better (always do the day after acupuncture). In addition, I was able to get my mind off the worry etc. Distractions are good. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Frolicky - glad you have some distractions going on! Now sit back & relax, girl - you GOT this! :thumbup:

Funny you just posted. I was just looking back for some of Dashka's remedies for her cough (in case I missed something) & noticed our conversation about your dream - I totally forgot that you had that BFP dream at 9DPO :thumbup:

+HPT & +OPK dreams before they happen = FREAKY! :wacko::bunny:\\:D/:headspin:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Lil! I just read on another forum one of the girls had an ectopic and her ovary ruptured. Holy Sh!t! I may need a BnB break. My heart just aches so much for her right now. Ugh!!


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Thanks Lil! I just read on another forum one of the girls had an ectopic and her ovary ruptured. Holy Sh!t! I may need a BnB break. My heart just aches so much for her right now. Ugh!!

OMG, that's HORRIBLE! :grr::grr::grr: That's secretly one of my worst fears in TTC... :nope:

You take a break if you need to - whatever you need to reduce stress & worry, etc. :thumbup: We'll still be here, just pop in once in a while to let us know the scoop, tho. Or I will start driving all around NPB & knocking on every door looking for "Frolicky2011" :haha: & then they'll lock me up for sure. Either that or I'll just PM you :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicker

froliky2011 said:


> Thanks Lil! I just read on another forum one of the girls had an ectopic and her ovary ruptured. Holy Sh!t! I may need a BnB break. My heart just aches so much for her right now. Ugh!!

Frolicky I feel so bad for her. She went through hell stimming for her three IUIs too. Meds were exceptionally hard on her. She did respond great to meds though so hopefully with one ovary and tube she can still have a baby of her own.


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Ladies :flower:

Luvmydoggies - I'm so sorry, you've been through hell. Must've been so hard. But glad everything worked out well :hugs::hugs: and you got sold your townhouse, so let the ttc begin again huh? :winkwink:

Froliky&Dwirgi - you asked about my due date for :devil: and gyn said I should test on 22.4. but yeah right, I'll be testing early next week - I know myself that I cannot wait :haha: I'm 6dpiui today. Me&DrS are having same dpiui's :thumbup:

LadyH - Glad you are feeling little better :hugs: and GL with your hump day :haha::haha: hope you get your results soon!!!!!! 
Weather here is getting bit warmer, sun is shining and got like +7c now. Still do have piles of snow though. Puppy is doing good, he is our little babyboy :cloud9:
Kinerie - :hugs: you should also read Julia Indichovas book Inconceivable, she had high fsh and was turned down from fertilityclinics..but found a wat to get preggers!
LilS - your easter sounds so fun!! :happydance: Wish I could've been there to not being adult :haha:
Froliky - how are you today? I'm sure betas sky rocketing :plane:
Dwirgi - what's the latest with you? Do you have any plans on project baby? :hugs:

Hugs to you all!!!!! :hugs:

afm: nothing else here, not feeling anything different. More like blah..whatever


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - good luck today at your appointment, hope you get some good news/a plan and that your doctors are kind!! Big loves xxxx :hugs:

is it your birthday hun??


----------



## froliky2011

I will keep you all posted. I can't leave you hanging. Feeling symptoms now. :)


----------



## froliky2011

Note to self and others - Don't eat a huge red beet salad night before or close to when :witch: is due.


----------



## caroleb73

Twinks just dropping by to wish you all the best today, hoping you get some answers and that little bit further on this journey. Only wish the NHS was a little bit quicker for you but you will get there x x


----------



## caroleb73

YAY to symptoms Frolicky, can't wait to hear from you re your BETA results later today. I will be stalking this thread. I know that you will post in the middle of my night due to time difference but lately I am still awake most of the night so I am sure I will catch it as you post.

Good luck x x x x


----------



## manuiti

Kinerie said:


> I have been told outright that I am not a candidate for IVF, I guess because of the number of follicle (s) I have each month, they need 2-4 to work with..My doctor - is one of the best doc in the state, so I have no reason not to trust his judgement.

Just be sure that he's not one that keeps his stats high by turning down unlikely candidates.



Kinerie said:


> , I feel like an idiot here but what is AFC? A follicle count?

Antral follicle count - so yeah, same as what you've had.



Kinerie said:


> didn't realise that anybody would even consider doing it!

I'm not saying it'll be easy to find said Dr but there will be someone out there who's good and if you're willing, will work with you. Have a look at post #6 here - https://goo.gl/2gN0v



Kinerie said:


> A quick question regarding your FSH - how did you manage to drop from 25 to 6.8? Amazing result! Was it over one cycle or did it take you some time? Anything special you have been taking, like vitamins/supplements to help it to bring it down?? Thanks!!

It was over one cycle and I'm afraid that I did nothing different. Well, I stopped using the teeny amount of hydrocortisone ointment I used on my tiny areas of dermatitis that I get on my face. No idea if that made any difference whatsoever but I figured it was a hormone so I'd stop. My RE just said that I'm in an oscillation phase. But I have seen loads of information on the web about things you can do to lower your FSH and people who have brought it down significantly.


Twinks - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! And all the best at the hospital. 

Froliky - can't wait to hear today's results! :thumbup:

afm - not much to report. It's 3dp3dt and I feel normal. Bit touchy about things still but the progesterone has to have some sort of side effect. Should be getting a call sometime today to find out what's gone on with the 3rd embryo. Not holding out much hope there (not in a bad way, just being realistic) but if it made it to freezing after 6 days that would be amazing.

:wave: to everyone else. Hope you're all doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Frolicky, yay for you beta! Hoping it goes up even more today!

Kinerie, I second what Asry suggested and read Inconceivable by Julia Indichova. She is in NY and I'm sure she went to the same clinic you are going to. 5 specialist in NY told her there was no way she'd have her own biological child. Her FSH was 42. She did some things and got her FSH to go way down and ended up conceiving naturally at 43. She actually runs a workshop I've been to in Woodstock. She has a lot of great info on FSH on her website www.fertileheart.com

Twinks, GL at the docs and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Luvvie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you are back! I was wondering about you!!!!!! I'm so glad you are okay! How scary but I'm glad the lump was benign!

Man, GL on the 2ww.

Hello to the rest of you girl!!!!!

AFM, to birthday BFP. AF arrived on Monday night right before my art class.


----------



## missyt

Lil, yes, "shady" is right and it does sound too good to be true. So glad you aren't getting sucked in!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh no Missy! :nope: Sorry the :witch: came!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I think you were sorta taking a break anyway (?), but would have been nice to have a pleasant surprise :( At least now you are in a "good place" to start TTC again (are you going to go at it full force again this cycle?)

LadyH - its hump day! Hope you are feeling better...

Frolicky & Twinks - let us know how you are doing after appts :thumbup:

Manuiti - oh I hope E3 makes it!!! Its still so early for symptoms but I really hope they are getting snuggly in there :flower:

Asry & DrS - keeping everything crossed!!! Hang in there girls :hugs:

Asry - hope your Easter was fun, too! Where did you go on vacation again (was somewhere I don't think I've ever heard of?)

Dashka - keeping it all crossed for you! Are you going to :test: tomorrow? Any AF symptoms yet - hope NOT!!! FX!!! :winkwink:

Dwrgi - how you doing honey? Whens that appt?

:hi: Purple, Carole, Never, ipen (where are you?), HA, Butterfly, Kin, Nick, and ? everyone else (hard to remember these days - gonna have to start a list!)

AFM - out sick w/asthmatic bronchitis today. Lungs on fire, coughing, nauseous, really tired, breathing hard & pain in chest. I'm really glad zpac is a Class B & they gave me cough medicine but couldn't give me steriods or an inhaler. They said inhaler works best, too. Why can't I get sick first 3 weeks of cycle!!!? :growlmad: (I ov CD20). Although Pulmicort supp'd to be Class B after googling - anybody ever use that? Of course I'm doing all the natural remedies too (lemon, honey, bay leaf, green tea & almonds & eucalyptus).

My Chart is all funktified too. :confused: Looks nothing like the other months - all zigzaggy. Maybe bc sick & a couple of nights got little sleep (but I was sick last month too). Oh well, whatever... I need to go to bed bc I'm getting cranky - nite :sleep:

Hope you are all having a wonderful day :hugs: & :dust: all around!


----------



## drsquid

froliky- ive done that to myself but it wasnt when af was due.. scared the crap out of me (id become obsessed with the trader joes chicken and beet salad.. my current obsession there is the chicken mexicali salad nom). good luck on the beta

asry- fingers crossed for us both


----------



## manuiti

Missy - sorry AF came. :hugs:

LilSluz - oh hun, I hope you get better soon. And yes, your chart will be all over the place because you've been ill

Asry & Squid - FXd all round! When are your OTDs? Mine's the 23rd at 15dp3dt or 18dpo.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello darlings - thanks for all the birthday wishes but it's not my birthday!! Heehee!!

Hospital was mixed - DH's SA is much improved but I've got 1 blocked tube & will probably struggle to lose the weight I need to before I'm too old plus my local authority isn't funding atm anyway :cry:

Sorry much longer explanation in my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## drsquid

manu- theoretically the 19th. i guess im going to have to test this time cause im using progesterone. only 6 dpiui and this progesterone is doing a number on me. boobs hurt, stomach hurts. had crazy sweets cravings last night to the point where i ended up eating straight turbinado sugar cause i didnt have any sweets in the house.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Twinks. Good news on the :spermy: and that you have one good tube, but sorry the news was not really what you wanted to hear :cry: :hugs::hugs:

DrS - hope those are good signs (more than the progesterone) :thumbup:

Froliky :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Wow, so there seems to be three of us testing around the same time :thumbup: oh please let there be three :bfp:
Manu - my gyn said to test 22nd but I'll be doing it sooner..I'm on progesterone also, but not luckily having any symptoms from that, exept for little bloating.

Twinks- I'm happy that DH SA was good :thumbup: lets focus on good news and hopefully you'll get some help with losing weight, or good excercise program from someone professional :hugs:

Lils - sorry you are sick, aww :awww: I really hope you get better soon!! And your chart seems to go up and down, but it doesn't have to mean anything and prob. its just becouse of your cough. Drink lots of fluids and get rid of the thing!! :flasher: (that should scare it..)
Yup we went on a trip (cruise) to Estonia which is our neighbourcountry south, just have to take a ship to go over the sea :boat:

Missy- sorry for :af: :hugs::hugs: not a very nice bd-present. But hey, now you get your running shoes on and start running girl!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Missy - :hug: Sorry about the :witch: Hopefully you grow a fantastic follicle this cylce! Onward and Upward! FX'd for you!!!

Arsy, DrS, Man & Butterfly - Who's willing to join me on this :bfp: thang? I hope all of you join me! :hugs: Hang in there!!

Twinkle - Sorry about NHS. I don't understand why they are doing what they are doing. I will look at your journal later tonight. :hugs: Glad the SA was good though. 

LilSluz - I know it's tax season and you were most likely so consumed with work so maybe that is why your chart is going crazy too? I hope you get some R&R soon and heal properly from your bug. Sending you some healing vibes~~~~

Purple - How's our beany doing?

Dwrgi - What's the plan for the future?

Dashka - You joining me today/tomorrow? I hope! FX'd!! 

Kinerie - I am so glad the ladies are helping you get to the bottom of everything. :hugs:

Nicker - Keep asking questions. The ladies are great here!! 

LadyH - How are you doing? :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!! Luv, Never, Carol (Can't wait to meet the little one), AgapeLove, and anyone else I missed!

AFM - Beta was 129 today. It's looking good so far! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed. Yesterday I had so many symptoms and today, not so much. Strange. Miscarriage really takes away the innocence. I am so aware of all the things I need to get past first but I am hopeful and feeling pretty good. Thanks for all your support!! :cry: :hugs: So cheesy, I know.


----------



## froliky2011

By the way, is it ok to post beta results here? Just hoping I am not offending.


----------



## caroleb73

YAY for the fab betas Frolicky. I know where you are coming from with MC taking away the innocence and a little of the excitement but it does get better once you are out of the first Tri I promise. Everything is looking just as it should be and long may it continue.:flower:


----------



## Nicker

Froliky - sitting waiting at the docs office right now to see what his views are. Will post when I get home.


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I am so happy for you xxx

Ladies I am crossing all my limbs for those of you testing in the next few days :hugs:

Lils - I hope you feel better soon honey xxx

Twinks - I just posted on your journal but here are some more :hugs: for you just cos you are lovely xxx

Ha - hope you are having some fun with your mom xxx

Missy - so sorry about the :witch: she is nasty!! :hugs: did you have a lovely birthday though ??

Dwrgi - how are you doing lovely?? big juicy :hugs: for you, 

Nicker - I hope you get some positive results/a plan

Manuiti - how are you doing, Hope the tww isn't too torturous!!

big loves to Ipen, LadyH, Never, Carole, Kin, Asry, Dashka, Nikki, and anyone I am missing - so sorry, I need to make a list!

afm - this time next week, we would have been to the scan, Hopefully them we can start to feel excited...... until then, we just go about our normal things. no more news really here


----------



## Kinerie

Asryellah said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Luvmydoggies - I'm so sorry, you've been through hell. Must've been so hard. But glad everything worked out well :hugs::hugs: and you got sold your townhouse, so let the ttc begin again huh? :winkwink:
> 
> Froliky&Dwirgi - you asked about my due date for :devil: and gyn said I should test on 22.4. but yeah right, I'll be testing early next week - I know myself that I cannot wait :haha: I'm 6dpiui today. Me&DrS are having same dpiui's :thumbup:
> 
> LadyH - Glad you are feeling little better :hugs: and GL with your hump day :haha::haha: hope you get your results soon!!!!!!
> Weather here is getting bit warmer, sun is shining and got like +7c now. Still do have piles of snow though. Puppy is doing good, he is our little babyboy :cloud9:
> Kinerie - :hugs: you should also read Julia Indichovas book Inconceivable, she had high fsh and was turned down from fertilityclinics..but found a wat to get preggers!
> LilS - your easter sounds so fun!! :happydance: Wish I could've been there to not being adult :haha:
> Froliky - how are you today? I'm sure betas sky rocketing :plane:
> Dwirgi - what's the latest with you? Do you have any plans on project baby? :hugs:
> 
> Hugs to you all!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> afm: nothing else here, not feeling anything different. More like blah..whatever


Dear Asryellah, thanks, I have ordered this book as a few other girls have mentioned it to me before..Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Twinks-I've posted in your journal! Big :hugs: but you'll get there! :kiss::kiss:

Butterfly-:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Missy-boo to the biach, God I hate her. But another month to get even healthier my friend! Hope you had a good birthday hun, Axxxxx :kiss::kiss:

Frolicky-fab beta results! I'm not at all offended by the results-glad to hear them! All looking very positive, Axxx 

Asry-keeping everything crossed for you hun, Axxx

Dr S-hope those are good signs! :thumbup:

Lil-you poor thing! Lots of bed rest and TLC for you! Thinking of you, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole-you're a star! xxx

Man-any word on Embie 3? GL, hope you're resting up! xxxx

Lady H-men are a complete pain in the pants when it comes to TTC. They just don't get the urgency and desperation. Well, mine does now, but I've developed many a grey hair educating him. xxx

Nicker-good luck at docs! 

Hello to anybody that I might have missed!

My OH and I had a lovely day out in Tenby today. I used to live there with my ex, so it is weird to go back, but it is just so beautiful. Strangely, my OH spent a lot of time with his ex there too, as she had a house there. So we're both always looking over our shoulders:haha:! (I'd secretly love to cop a look at his ex, just to see what she looks like, but I shouldn't say that!!!). 

Our follow-up is next Thursday. I'm going to talk to my consultant about the immune tests, although I know she will say "old eggs". I fully intend having the tests regardless of what she says, and if they come back negative, that all is good, we may well go straight to donor egg IVF. Just haven't got time to waste. If there are issues that can be addressed, then we may have a go at another own egg IVF. How the heck we'll pay for all this, I don't know, but I have a house that I can sell, and it may very well come to that. Thanks for asking guys, you are the best!

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovelies, I am going to drop off BnB for few days. I am so stressed with ttc and I now don't seem to be ovulating properly so I need to try and switch my brain off a bit. I don't Think it will last long but I need to try! Love you all xxxxxxxx I expect to see at least one BFP when I come back!


----------



## froliky2011

LadyH - Enjoy your reprieve. :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Great appointment with re today. I feel so much better. He said he has no concerns about ovarian reserve for me. He said I have the fsh of someone in her 20s and my afc was fine too. He said my response to meds was perfect last cycle. We both believe everything was perfect last time down to the timing but the thing to remember is that 75% of women don't get pregnant. That was my third IUI but it was my first COH cycle. He said that a recent study I pointing to 3 COH cycles having the same pregnancy odds as one IVF. That was promising for me. He said I have time to think and figure out when and how.


----------



## dashka

HI ladies!
Frolicky  WOW!!!!! Yay Yay Yay for the Betas!!! :happydance:That is so great  I am not offended by it at all. I love to hear success stories 

Missy  sorry to hear that AF arrived I think I am right behind you shortly I hope you had a nice b-day otherwise and are starting to enjoy your garden/patio..

Lils  hope you are feeling a little better. Coughing sucks and I am so tired of coughingIts been over a month and this bronchitis just doesnt want to go. I hope you can kick it off! I know its hard to to when you are busy and cant take time off. Xo

Lady H  I hope you are feeling better soon. Good luck this week. and I understand about needing a break from BnBI think I am feeling the same.

Asry, Dr.S, Butterfly, Manu  fingers and toes crossed for you

Dwrgi, Purple, Carole  BIG HELLO!! And hugs 

Hello to everyone I missed !!! xoxo

AFM  today is 12 DPO (I think but it may be 11DPO) I tested this morning and BFN No sign of AF yet but I have a feeling she will be here in a day or two If she doesnt arrive by Fri morning  Ill test again but really think Im out this month. I am feeling really down about TTC lately I dont know if its the sickness and not being able to get rid of this cough or perhaps ADs behavior lately (dont want to get into this here its not the place) but just not feeling it lately. I may have to move on with life and put this TTC thing to rest after 10 long years.:cry: Thats how I feel today:shrug: I may snap out of it. 

Love you all and wish you so much luck on your journeys! xoxo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Purple - yeah I'm doing fine thanks hun, just mooching around passing the time, it's not too bad so far. I do happen to be particularly talented at lazing around! :haha: Oooh, and roll on next week's scan for you!

Froliky - Eeeeeeeeee! :happydance: That's about all I can say to your 2nd beta! :thumbup:

LadyH - you do what's best for you and take time for yourself. we're always here for you.

Nicker - glad you had a good appointment.

Dwrgi - No news yet. I sent a text a few minutes ago and got one back saying she'd call me tomorrow as she had to check the lab records. So I'm assuming it didn't make it otherwise they would have called to say it was being frozen and can I give them more money. lol

Dashka - hope you feel better soon - physically & emotionally. And really hope af stays away - that would certainly cheer you up, wouldn't it?! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm - Finally got my AMH results back today. Glad my RE didn't bother waiting for them because all they do is confirm what we already knew... that I have very little time left - 0.2ng/ml - i.e. in the extremely low ovarian reserve range.


----------



## Butterfly67

Lady H and dashka, big :hug: (and anyone else who needs them)

Frolicky, great beta :happydance::happydance::thumbup: would love to join you :winkwink:

Dwrgi, good to have a plan with DE and yes, if you have to sell the house so be it :hugs::hugs:

Nicker - sounds like good news :thumbup:

Man - I reckon I could give you a run for your money with lazing around :haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone :kiss:


----------



## Nicker

I forgot to mention his concern is what we don't know and that is my egg quality due to years of methotrexate for the Crohn's. Also, even though I responded well to stimming last time we are going to up doses for next time. If I make more eggs then the odds of having at least one or two of them being good quality is better.

He also said he doesn't know if CoQ10 will help but it won't hurt. He said my lower Dhea-s didn't concern him.


----------



## manuiti

I emailed my AMH results to my RE and he just replied with 'hahahaha - but we got some eggs out of you anyway!' lol The man's barking mad. :)


----------



## Asryellah

:dust:Butterfly - I just checked your chart and realised you'll be joining us DrS&Manu&me happyhappyjoyjoy "testing dates" huh?! :haha::thumbup: hopefully that'll be it!!!
Maria- :hugs::hugs: hopefully you are feeling better today, and I really really wish you'll get your BFP on friday :hugs:
Kinerie - you lucky girl in your 20's :winkwink: whats COH cycle? So it means 3x injectible cycle is the same than one IVF?
Dwirgi - yes, I'd love to see my OH's ex also, I havent even asked her last name so I could go& stalk her in FB :haha: but sounds like you have a plan now :thumbup: hopefully wont need to sell the house, that you get there easyer. I've also planned on going to get more loan for my house IF there is a need for ivf.
Lady H - if you need a break then do take one, hopefully your stress will go away :hugs:
Froliky - you stay put here and do tell us your betas, we do not want to let go of you, or Purps :hugs: Hopefully we'll get to jump into that train you guys are on now (soooon!!!) :cloud9:

Ok, I guess we all need some of this :dust:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello- Lovely Ladies!

MISSY- a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, even though I'm late in telling you! I missed you! I'm so sorry af showed up!

BUTTERFLY- Thank you! It was so awful! I'm so glad it's over! Yes, we will finally have the money for IVF...which I am so thankful for, if not for selling there would have been no way to pay for it. My husband even asked his employer if they any kind of rider policy for fertility treatments and the answer was no. 

PURPLE- I'm so glad to be on here with you girls again! I have missed you all so much! When I was recommended to the surgeon that was 2 hours away...they were all nice and supportive....it was the beginning of it all at the hospital close to my house, where the nurses and doctors were so awful and uncaring. I feel very fortunate to have had the team I had and my insurance covered almost all of it. Thank goodness. I am getting some hospital/doctor bills but they aren't too awful.
I'm sooooo happy for you that you are pregnant- that it the most wonderful news!

LILSLUZ- Hello and Thank you. It sure was a nightmare. Yes, def. Good news that dh and I can move on now with the IVF. Not sure when yet but soon.

MANUITI- Thank you so much! I'm so glad it's over!!!! I'm also glad to hear that yours are benign also...No, it was not a fun process at all to find out- my world stood still for a little while.

TWINK- Thank you so much! I'm glad to hear that your dh s/a was good. I have to lose weight before I go see my RE because that will be one of the first thing he mentions. I will see how much I can manage before then. 

FROLIKY- Thank you! Yes, it was very scary!

DASHKA- Thank you so much! Yes, in the beginning the nurses and doctors seemed so uncaring and snippy. I would cry out right in some of the exams...and no one said anything...I felt so alone.

DWRGI- Hi Sweetie! I'm so glad to be back! I wanted to post before but I wanted to be able to give the good news. We all go through so much with our ttc. Yes, I agree 100%...that lady was a POS..I cried in the car on the way home with my groceries....cursing!

KINERIE- WELCOME!

LADYH- Thank you- it is good to be back! Yes, I'm def...on the mend. :)

ASRYELLAH- Thank you! I'm so happy it's over! Yes, we are so happy we finally sold....finally $ for much needed treatment.

Thank you all again for your sincere and kind words! I truly appreciate it.

AFM- Very busy! Looking for a rental, so we can be out of here by the end of the month. Appraiser is coming tomorrow with our real estate agent. I have a dr. appt...he told us we couldn't have our dogs here so they are coming with me and my Mom will stay in the car with them...air conditioning and windows down. Inspector is scheduled to come on Sat. with the buyer and her agent...we can't be here for that either. Feeling a little stressed.....I need to just breathe. I will try to catch up on what I missed all these weeks! Love and hugs to you all.:flower:


----------



## Nicker

Asryella - I think you were talking to me. COH is controlled ovarian hyper stimulation.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Asry I will be joining you, DrS and Manu in testing next week :happydance: and of course I am feeling stupidly optimistic so will probably need picking up after the disappointment :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly , manu, asry and DrS - I am sending extra positive vibes for the "supertesting" day - I would love if we could have a quadruple celebration with you all!!!

LadyH and Dashka - take all the time you need ladies, know that we are here for you :hugs: when you need us xxx

big loves to Twinks and HA :winkwink:

and to Pad and OMM :hugs:

Dwrgi - haha - I would like to sneak a peak at DH ex, although to be honest noone has ever mentioned her really so I like to think she wasn't all that great! :haha:
your day out sounds fab! and it's good to have a plan in mind for when you see the RE

Nicker - good news from your appointment, Im glad you feel more positive now :)

Luv - it seems like its all moving along for you then. will you be looking at rentals close to where you live now?? 

Missy - is the patio all done?? I shall stalk your journal later to see if there are more pics :hugs:

huge :hugs: to everyone else xxx

hope your thursday is fab xxx


----------



## Asryellah

Nicker said:


> Asryella - I think you were talking to me. COH is controlled ovarian hyper stimulation.

Yes I was talking to you, sorry about the mixup :dohh: and thanks for the info!!


----------



## missyt

Dwrgi, I think its a good idea to push for the immune testing. Its good for you to know one way or the other. I'm going to mention it to my new GYN I go to in May. Also, friend of mine just went to a naturopathic doctor and she said they test form autoimmune diseases. I might end up making an appointment and going there.

Lil, I've been taking a break from doctors but not from TTC. Since that debaucle with the POS RE, I want nothing to do with specialists and I honestly don't feel like IVF is for me anymore.

Dash, I'm sorry you are feeling down and you got a BFN. Try to hang in there. I've been feeling that way too the last couple of days. I think its just a bump in the road. Maybe I'm just being selfish and don't want you to give up.

Frolicky, go ahead and post your beta results. I'm fx'd they keep going up.

AFM, I decided I'm going to start running again. 6 months ago POS RE told me I should stop running. Well I didn't get pg in this past 6 months so obviously it wasn't that that stopped me. I do think I should cut back on what I was doing for distance and just have an average goal. It was very hard for me to cut it out considering I was a runner for over 15 years and it really helped with stress relief and energy level. I'm also drinking lots of grapefruite juice and making myself smoothies with grapefruit. Also taking EPO again this month.


----------



## Butterfly67

missy I think it is great that you are going to start running again. Like you say, you don't have to do the same distances but it will give you something else to focus on :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

missy- https://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/03/26/BA2T1NQ259.DTL


----------



## Asryellah

Holy crappers that woman running a marathon at that time after giving birth!! I run (jogged) 1/2 marathon in 2.20h she ran almost the whole thing in that time:haha::haha:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all.... sorry, have been doing my usual trick of going MIA for days at a time! LOL

All the girls on here will tell you what an absolute dufus I am at all this baby making lark... so I have been busily writing down all the stuff to take lol!

Dwrgi, thanks for the articles! I have now concluded that I need to eat loads of cheese and milk, make my Husband wear Y fronts (yuk), ban him from coffee and have sex either 3 days before OV or exactly on OV.... phew!! Easier said than done when you are a fertility dufus! hahaa

Also, 2 very good friends of mine who had suffered 5 and 9 losses respectively are now happily pregnant after going to Dr Shehata and getting NK cell testing. He has a special protocol as well as steroids. I will be back on the steriods myself in June, 25mg from OV.

Sorry AF got ya Missy, but hope you had a good birthday!

Hey Purps, hows our latest bump doing? And Carole not long now!

Good Betas Frol! YAY

Lil are you the nutritionist? Any foods that could swing us towards a pink one?

Oooooo supertesting day... love it! Come on ladies!!

Butterfly could you help me with the fertility friend thing?... told ya I am a fertility dufus!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Missy - The only thing about exercise is that I read somewhere that women who exercise more than 7 hrs. a week are 200% more likely to miscarry. When I miscarried, I was doing ashtanga and went snowboarding right after I found out. I took it easy, but one thing about it, was afterwards your mind does wonder.."could I have prevented it?" I just make sure I monitor my pulse once I am in the TWW because I can tell if something changes because I know my body. For instance, both times I have gotten a BFP my temperature and pulse rise much quicker than when I am not pregant. It's amazing the difference. Listen to your body and trust it. As my pulse rose, I knew to slow down and not push it because once you're pregnant, it's not about you anymore. Everyone is different too. I am not sure how old that runner was in the article (she is 27 yro) but age makes a difference too. Good Luck! Enjoy your runs! I enjoy mine. I used to run a lot but ashtanga is now my prefernce of exercise with some jogging here and there.

Dashka - Sorry about :witch: Ugh. Hopefully now that you are recovering from being under the weather you can produce a fabulous egg and move forward with you next cycle!! 

Pad - Glad to hear you're doing what you can to maximize the chance of conception!! FX'd for you & DH!!

Hi to everyone else & thanks for your support!! xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad, what do you want to do with FF?! Do you want your ticker in your signature or are you just starting to chart? (I can't remember if you did before or not :wacko:) :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello- lovely ladies!

I just got back from my doctor appointment...I was sent to him b/c my thyroid #'s have been off again....I had a blood test done last week....so we are going over the results and he tells me I have PCOS and I'm not ovulating. That might be the reason I have not gotten pregnant. I am going to see him weekly (not in my insurance/cash only) but so worth it. He wrote a book and wants me to follow the diet. He was one of the first doctors to work with clomid in Canada over 35 years ago. I cried in his office! I said he was the first doctor that ever helped me. I think my new name should be cry baby....seems I cry for everything. After, I lose a certain amount of weight he will put me on medicine to induce ovulation....maybe I don't have to do IVF....Every other doctor has always blamed dh s/a.....so only time will tell. I had to tell someone...so I'm telling all of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## froliky2011

Luv - It's nice to have answers!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

yes! it is! I feel sooooo much better! I always wondered why...when I used the clear blue easy ovulation predictor that I always got the "highs" but never..ever got an egg symbol! Geez with me not ovulating and dh's s/a not what you would consider the best....no wonder we never get pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

So glad you are getting some answers luv :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Butterfly... I have tried FF before and just could not get my head round it..... maybe I should stick to CB....?

Luv great news you have an answer! Now you can plan how to combat it now!

Fro I always need all the luck I can get lol

ps... told Hubby my plans for making pink swimmers.... he was not impressed!! LOL


----------



## luvmydoggies

padbrat said:


> Butterfly... I have tried FF before and just could not get my head round it..... maybe I should stick to CB....?
> 
> Luv great news you have an answer! Now you can plan how to combat it now!
> 
> Fro I always need all the luck I can get lol
> 
> ps... told Hubby my plans for making pink swimmers.... he was not impressed!! LOL

Thank you!!! Padbrat!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

pad - FF is not so bad once you get the hang of it xx was it the baggy pants that didn't impress dh ? :haha:

butterfly - your chart looks good!! fingers crossed for you!

Luv - that's great to actually get a reason why you are not getting pregnant and there are things that can be done - brilliant news and what a weight off your mind x

Frolicky - how are you feeling hun?? are you having another Beta done today??

Carol - are you ok and safe - Ive been hearing about troubles in your part of the world, and hoping it is not close by and that you and dh are safe :hugs:

big loves to everyone else xxx
hope you all have a good day!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad you just need to make sure you take your temp at pretty much the same time each morning and just enter that data. You can add extra stuff like ewcm or you can use it with th CBFM. It just really helps to confirm when you O'd. It has a good training section about how to use it too :flower: :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

PMSL Purps.... I think it is the whole thing that hasn't impressed him! I spent last night digging out all the pills.... including his Wellman! I don't think he wants to get back on this rollarcoaster again.... but hey ho... once more into the breach good fellow!! .... ahem, as they say!

Right Butterfly... so I have to be disciplined do I?.... urghhh, you may have noticed I am not the most disciplined person in the world, but I promised I will make a start with the temping thing.... do you have to start this on CD1?


----------



## Coastdreams

Hello Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join this thread please?

I'm 36 this year and me and my Husband are ttc our first child. We've been trying naturally for about 2 years with no success and i'm now on my 4th round of Clomid.

All our tests have been clear including HSG and our specialist thinks the problem is that i'm not ovulating. The Clomid is working and i'm now ovulating but still no BFP :nope:

Starting to get a it concerned as although we've been given another 6 months supply of Clomid i've heard that if it doesn't work within the first 6 months its not going to. Sure wish we hadn't left it this long to have kids - we've been together for 15 years...!!

Thanks for listening and :dust: to you all!

C
x


----------



## caroleb73

Hey purple we are fine here in Bahrain it really isn't as bad as the media make out. They make me so mad as only put across one side and don't even do that in a true way. There is trouble but it is mainly kept to villages out the way and the protesters are the one starting the trouble as they attack the poor police with Molotov cocktails etc. Some police were killed this week by them in a horrific attack, these people are basically young boys acting like thugs and in any other country they would be dealt with by riot police and locked up but the media coverage make it hard for the government here as they portray that these people are victims. Not true they set fire to tyres every day and block the roads and highways to disrupt and potentially harm.

Sorry for the rant but I LOVE this country I consider it my home and I am fed up with the foreign media portraying us the way they do. The leadership here is doing a great job and the police are just amazing.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. I woke up and have some bleeding. My temp is still high but I am still on progesterone. I go to get beta at 8:30 am. 

Welcome CoastDreams!! This is a great thread!! Sorry about your experience. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> PMSL Purps.... I think it is the whole thing that hasn't impressed him! I spent last night digging out all the pills.... including his Wellman! I don't think he wants to get back on this rollarcoaster again.... but hey ho... once more into the breach good fellow!! .... ahem, as they say!
> 
> Right Butterfly... so I have to be disciplined do I?.... urghhh, you may have noticed I am not the most disciplined person in the world, but I promised I will make a start with the temping thing.... do you have to start this on CD1?

Yes, a little bit of discipline is required young lady :trouble: but don't worry too much if you are not taking it at the exact time each day. You don't need to start on cd1, the main important bit is from after AF until after you have O'd so if you are past O now then I probably wouldn't worry too much until AF strikes (assuming she does) unless you just want to do it to get into the habit of it :flower:

Welcome CoastDreams and sorry you have had such struggles, fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon :hugs::hugs:

Froliky, I think a bit of bleeding is normal particularly around the time AF would have been due but hopefully with some good betas like you have already had that will set your mind at ease a bit :hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Butterfly! Your temps look great!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Coast 

Frol - hope the betas are ok (no ideas what time it is with you!!!) xx

Love to the rest of you - thank you for all the PMA xx


----------



## padbrat

Hi Fro... Bleeding is not uncommon hun, could just mean that you have a determined lil baby who is digging in deep to stay with you!

Will stalk for betas!

Welcome Coastal.

Hey Twinks xxx

Right will wait to AF... usually round the 25th of the month and then I will be uber disciplined Sgt Major Butterfly! LOL


----------



## manuiti

Luv - yay for answers! I'm so pleased you've got some and you've got a Dr who is going to work with you like this. :happydance:

Coast - :wave: welcome to our lovely thread. Sorry you guys have been having a hard time, but you'll get lots of understanding and great advice here. :hugs:

Carole - thanks so much for telling us what it's really like in Bahrain. I'm so cynical about the media it's almost as though they're trying to incite another government overthrow. I wonder who's sponsoring the media???

Froliky - all the best for today's beta. Make sure you let someone know about the bleed in any case. My RE was very clear that any blood, even a drop, that I was to call as they can give me some other medication as well to stop it.

Pad - The FF training is really good. When DH is away, I temp from CD1 until the temp shift to show I've ovulated. Then I leave it for a bit over a week and start again, as my temp would always plummet the day before AF arrived and it was handy knowing when she was going to show and not have any inconvenient surprises. I set an alarm for like 6am, take your temp, scribble it down & go back to sleep again. I'm not temping at the moment because of the IVF and I didn't want another thing to drive myself crazy with. Good luck with it! :thumbup:

afm - 5dp3dt, same old same old, I just feel like I always do, but hopefully my little embies are busy snuggling in anyway. [-o&lt;


----------



## LilSluz

Hello my Beautiful BNB sisters! Im still pretty sick & called out again today, so Im gonna try to catch up best I can I think I may put in 2 posts bc its going to be a loooong one! (what me? :saywhat: )

Frolicky  YAY for betas!!! WOW, they more than doubled, those almost quadrupled! :happydance: Now I just read about the bleed  don't get nervous yet, what did Dr say? Post betas & Dr advice when you get them :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry  Whats the actual test date for you guys? What dpIUI/IVF will it be? Ohhhhh, cant wait :happydance:! Estonia sounds fab  hope you had a great time! Hey, you might be able to appreciate this  had Swedish pancakes for Easter brunch  yum! :dust:

DrS - :dust: to you too!

Dashka  Oh darlin Dashka, we will all certainly understand if you are tired of TTC. Weve been doing it 1-2 yrs, while youve are on 10 years. I cant even imagine how you made it this far  you are SO strong! But just remember that something made you go for it again? Instead of making a big decision to completely stop, what if you took a good 2-month break & just concentrated on the MTHFR & NK & then potentially come back if you are feeling it? (I dont know if you can tell, but I dont want you to leave :cry: but will understand completely if you do :hugs: ) Oh yeah  did :witch: get you bc ticker says due today but not CD1? If not :test:

Pad  Sorry Im not the nutritionist, Dashka is the one you are talking about. GL darlin :winkwink: About being a dufus, thats where I was in the beginning, but you are with the best thread imaginable  well help you with whatever you need! :thumbup: About FF, just temp when you wake up. Start now just putting temps in each day & then start start recording CM when it happens (on tp, usually no need to go up there). You can make it non-stressful & break the rules a little espec if your temps vary quite a bit (which you will find out soon enough) TTC is stressful enough GL!

Missy- I can understand wanting to get back to something you love that youve been putting off for TTC. Thats what really sux about all this. We can give up everything weve ever loved, take $1000 in supps & meds every month, temp, stick our hands up the vag to feel our cervix, stand on our heads, do the chicken or whatever else we hear might possibly work & still can look back & realize weve just done the most ridiculous things for over a year & NOTHING to show for it. Its very heartbreaking get back to being YOU. Youre allowed :thumbup:

Butterfly- Its good to feel optimistic  you did a fine BD-timing job! I am always amazed at how you catch a flight to a major metropolis to booty call with your ex when you ov. Im lucky to get DH 15 feet into the bedroom for 10 mins! :haha: Ill pick you up if you pick me up? I should be testing any day now, but a little scared to this cycle (same reason you said). Hopefully no picking up will be needed. :thumbup::dust:

Purple  Cant wait til the scan next week :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: You need to get that Doppler going too so we can hear some lil purple beats (on your journal) :hugs: Hows your dad doing? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Coast :D and welcome - the ladies on this thread are THE best!! and you'll find loads of support here.

Pad - I did the same as Manu and set my alarm , did my temp and then went back to sleep, most thermometers you can review the temp later in the day so I didn't even have to open my eyes :haha: - although I have to say it can become obsessive - DH told me he heard me "sleep temping" a number of times :dohh: i also used cbfm for a few months (at the same time as temping ) but then my cycles were all over the place, so if you know when you ov and you are regular it might not help too much xx

Frolicky - Hopefully the spotting is a little embie snuggling in :hugs: I hope your betas go well !

Twinks - big loves - just because - I loved your pics in your journal btw (of you and nephew) - Ive been having a sneaky stalk .


----------



## LilSluz

Manuiti  Your Dr. sounds positively insane  LOVE it! :haha: Hope youre chillaxing hard these days :dust:

Twinks  Hi honey are you OK? I know easier said than done but I secretly hope you can pick yourself up & go for it, chickie! Even if you have to listen to the song from Rocky ever morning, or Fighter from Christina A., I hope you find that strength deep inside you & go Nike on us :hugs:

Dwrgi- Hey there, My Favorite Welshian! :haha: Gosh that appt is coming up so quickly! I LOVE the plan & am so glad you are going to test everything regardless! Are you doing both Level 1&2? Oh, I cant wait  can you get your bloods now please? :haha: :happydance: I couldnt have come up with a better plan, darlin. Im so glad you took some time to think about it. Btw, how can you (& everyone else) not know what the ex looks like? That was one of my first tasks! :haha: Course it was easy bc I came over one day in the very beginning & DH was burning her pictures in an illegal fire in the backyard :happydance: :haha: (Im better looking) :rofl:

Kin  maybe you need to go see Manuitis Dr! Hope the book helps!

Nicker  OK, so COH  what exactly does it do thats different? (we are all curious when theres something new that comes across this thread  doesnt seem to happen too often!) 

Luv  GREAT post  you got everyone! Good luck w/the rental & moving! Also, Im so glad you got answers! Yeah, PCOS & lack of ov will def result in BFN everytime! I take it you didnt chart? Well, NOW, you can deal with it; its the not knowing part that you cant possibly deal with bc you dont know what to do about it! Great news - GL :thumbup:

LadyH  If you arent ov properly have you ever tried Clomid? Looked at yoru chart but doesnt show anything since March 28? I hope you are feeling better & take a break if you have to  take some time to figure some things out (but please come back & say Hi every once in a while?) :hugs:

HA  I know you have until 4/30 to wait so I hope you are taking this time to have a little fun & :wine:? Ill come catch up w/the journal after this... :thumbup:

Carole  only 1 month to go!!! :happydance: I hate when media twists things too :growlmad:

Coast  one thing to watch for on Clomid. I just finally got a % - gives 30% of women hostile CM (or no CM). I dried up completely & didnt give it a 2nd thought. I wasted 5 months of TTC like that. Pay attention to it  there are things you can def do to improve it!!! You can start off drinking GF juice & taking mucinex for 6-8 days before & during ov.. GL!

AFM  still sick & took the day off. Can hardly keep anything down, too. I am getting a little hopeful this cycle, tho. Even if this cycle isnt my BFP, I feel like I am getting super close to finding what works for me. After looking at chart again, I had an implantation dip on Easter & that was well before sickness. Thats the first time my chart has ever shown one (?) (not that you need one, but...). And Im completely embarrassed at the 100s of bumps that I broke out with all over face/neck a few days back, but then again, could that also be due to estrogen surge? (Im learning, here) 

This was also 1st cycle w/major EWCM, so even if Its a BFN, I think Im on the right track with the GF juice & Mucinex during ov (Purple got her BFP the GF Juice month I believe) & the addition of the 5mg Folate for the MTHFR, as it appears that at the very least, maybe it tried to implant??? Tomorrow I will be 12DPO. Maybe I will test then Im just glad to see a couple of good signs (FINALLY) along this journey, like maybe Im going in the right direction, at least? Its Those Things That Make You Go Hmmmm? :haha:

:hi: to anyone I missed & I hope you all have an awesome FRIDAY! TGIF! :hugs: & :dust: to all!


----------



## purplelou

Lils - get better soon hun!! :hugs: oh and dad is hanging in there, he had a scan yesterday to look at the size of the tumours and we are going to see his doctor and get the results on 23/04 so hopefully there is some good news! - thank you for asking

manu - Im crossing everything for you!

HA, Dwrgi - big huge squishy :hugs:

Missy - it sounds lovely to make a plan to do things you love to do, and why shouldn't you!? itll make you feel loads better and be so good for you xx

Dashka and LadyH - just in case you are lurking - hope you ladies are ok :hugs:

and good luck asry and DrS - when is testing day?? Im holding my breath for you :hugs:

Carole - I am so glad that what is being reported is largely untrue, I was worried about you this morning listening to the radio :hugs:

big loves to everyone else, almost the weekend!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Lils - I just had a peek - your chart looks good!


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey lil you do the most comprehensive replies :thumbup::haha:

Well I don't have to catch a plane, just a train but it is hard enough to get away so that no one notices! :haha:

I'm really optimistic for you this month :happydance: :test: :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh - for all of us ladies. Someone posted this on another thread & my jaw dropped. This lady took an AWFUL lot of time putting together all of the various supplements for all of the various issues, problems, ailments, etc. for which we LTTC'rs seem to be plagued. She even explains what each one is for & why you should take it. Warning - it's a lot, but maybe just start with looking at your own "known" issues (implant, EWCM, Ov, hormones, etc) & then add a little more if you think its needed? 

For example, with my MTHFR (an OB nurse told me that they actually do call it Motherf***ker :haha: ) & taking all this wonderful 12x folate + Folgard, I had NO idea that tannins in tea (caf & decaf) can just nix out all the benefits of folic acid!!! :shock: ](*,):hissy::saywhat::gun::grr: I happened to find this link on my 2nd day on the special green tea concoction (for bronchitis), so I think I caught it pretty quickly & "changed my ways" :blush:

If interested, here goes:

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...topic=226042.0

:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Butterfly & Purple! We'll see. I'm not getting my hopes up except that I am hopeful I'm at least on the right track now after 1yr 4 mos TTC? 

Butterfly, just had a peak & yours is looking fab too! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

oy, so ive had major sweets cravings on this progesterone (even ended up eating straight turbinado sugar the other night cause i dont keep candy in my house). anyways someone brought in a huge sack of easter candy. wheee jellybeans for breakfast. already ate the handful i got for later (plus the breakfast handful). day 8 of 8 at work.. cant wait to sleep in tomorrow.. been going to bed at 9 and still exhausted when i try to get up for work at 6:45. i work next tuesday and that is it for the week. ive made all kinds of plans with friends so it should be fun. i need the break. 

glad to see you all are well =)


----------



## padbrat

LOL thanks for the advice Lils and Purps.... I have temped before right at the start of the rollarcoaster.... but all my pregnancies have been kinda NTNP... in fact thinking back they have mostly been hangover pregnancies lol.... 

Aside from my ED this is the first one I will actually prep for... I always took the view that if it happens it happens... but now time aint on my side in any shape or form... so I will give it a go...

Also ladies my specialist told me that 5mg folic acid (on prescription only) has been proven to aid conception and I have to say it seemed to work for me... so tonight along with tea it will be pregnancare, aspirin, folic acid... and once I have ordered it CQ 10! YUMMY! LOL

Hope you feel better soon Lils!

Fingers crossed for all the super testers!!


----------



## Nicker

My prenatal is prescription only and contains 5mg of folic acid. Not sure why it is prescription only. In Canada folic acid isn't prescription. Maybe cause each pill contains 5 mg? I asked for the prescription because 1. It is covered on my drug plan and 2 iron and calcium should never be taken together as they compete for absorption. Most multi vitamins including prentals put them both in one tablet. The one I take had iron and some other stuff in the morning and calcium and folic acid for evening to maximize I abodorption of everything. 

I have been taking 1 mg of folic acid daily for YEARS. I had to because I took methotrexate for years which strips the body of folic acid. I had to be on 4 mg I folic acid for 4 months after stopping methotrexate before ttc. I took methotrexate for Crohn's disease. My RE and my GI seem to disagree about the effect of methotrexate on egg quality. My RE days the once a week dose was too small and my RE says that he thinks it could be bad but no broad enough studies can prove it. My GI is always up on the latest research and always changes my treatment when new findings arise.


----------



## purplelou

Pad - to have a try - wilkinsons and superdrug sells C0q10 - and it's quite cheap, I got mine from there and started on a low dose and then built up gradually to make sure it suited me ok.


----------



## Asryellah

Eeeeeeek LilS!!! :img: Good luck with testing tomorrow!!!! Eeek!!!!! I'm exited for you :happydance::happydance: 
I should wait a WEEK before testing, but I wont. :smug:


Happy weekend to you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!

afm, taking a glass of :wine: some (lot of) chockolate and laying on the coutch..yeah, chillin':coolio:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - have fab weekend - after that stretch at work you deserve it!! :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Asry - I'm jealous! I'd love some :wine: & chocolate right now!!! (antibiotics) :nope: Enjoy!!!



padbrat said:


> Also ladies my specialist told me that 5mg folic acid (on prescription only) has been proven to aid conception and I have to say it seemed to work for me... so tonight along with tea it will be pregnancare, aspirin, folic acid... and once I have ordered it CQ 10! YUMMY! LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lils!

Pad - Thanks! That sounds like a lovely meal you have planned! :haha: Just be careful of the tannins in the tea - can wipe out the benefits of folic acid so you may want to do tea in the morning & folic acid at night (or vice versa). I'm not sure about straight folate tho (since its absorbed differently)? Here's what I found from an Alt Med site:

_Green tea can decrease the absorption of iron, folic acid, and other nutrients, due to the tannins in them (also with black tea). It's often recommended that people do not drink much tea during meals, for that reason. 1-2 cups of green tea daily is probably not enough to significantly impair absorption, but to be safe, you could just drink it between meals. During pregnancy, the need for folic acid is increased in the 1st trimester, but again, 1-2 cups probably wouldn't decrease absorption, especially if drunk between meals, and folic acid levels should be ok if the diet is rich in folic acid with supplemental folic acid. The caffeine is not desirable during pregnancy, but it is much less than coffee or soda, so it's a better option than those. Green tea is safe even in high doses unless people are sensitive to caffeine, but a typical amount is 1-3 cups a day (even 3 cups a day is less caffeine than 1/2 cup coffee). I wouldn't suggest decaf teas, because the processing may be detrimental. But you can decrease the caffeine by reusing the tea leaves, which lowers the caffeine but increases the antioxidant content with each successive steeping. _

For those of us w/definite folic acid absorption probs, or any others having implantation probs/not sure, this is really important to know... Just the timing of it can help...

:hugs::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Purple - FX for dad on 4/23!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

LilSluz said:


> Asry - I'm jealous! I'd love some :wine: & chocolate right now!!! (antibiotics) :nope: Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies my specialist told me that 5mg folic acid (on prescription only) has been proven to aid conception and I have to say it seemed to work for me... so tonight along with tea it will be pregnancare, aspirin, folic acid... and once I have ordered it CQ 10! YUMMY! LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lils!
> 
> Pad - Thanks! That sounds like a lovely meal you have planned! :haha: Just be careful of the tannins in the tea - can wipe out the benefits of folic acid so you may want to do tea in the morning & folic acid at night (or vice versa). I'm not sure about straight folate tho (since its absorbed differently)? Here's what I found from an Alt Med site:
> 
> _Green tea can decrease the absorption of iron, folic acid, and other nutrients, due to the tannins in them (also with black tea). It's often recommended that people do not drink much tea during meals, for that reason. 1-2 cups of green tea daily is probably not enough to significantly impair absorption, but to be safe, you could just drink it between meals. During pregnancy, the need for folic acid is increased in the 1st trimester, but again, 1-2 cups probably wouldn't decrease absorption, especially if drunk between meals, and folic acid levels should be ok if the diet is rich in folic acid with supplemental folic acid. The caffeine is not desirable during pregnancy, but it is much less than coffee or soda, so it's a better option than those. Green tea is safe even in high doses unless people are sensitive to caffeine, but a typical amount is 1-3 cups a day (even 3 cups a day is less caffeine than 1/2 cup coffee). I wouldn't suggest decaf teas, because the processing may be detrimental. But you can decrease the caffeine by reusing the tea leaves, which lowers the caffeine but increases the antioxidant content with each successive steeping. _
> 
> For those of us w/definite folic acid absorption probs, or any others having implantation probs/not sure, this is really important to know... Just the timing of it can help...
> 
> :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

I might be wrong but I think she might have been using the word Tea to mean the evening meal - some of us English are odd like that!


----------



## Dwrgi

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies. I woke up and have some bleeding. My temp is still high but I am still on progesterone. I go to get beta at 8:30 am.
> 
> Welcome CoastDreams!! This is a great thread!! Sorry about your experience. :hugs:

Frolicky-I hope you are okay. Have they told you to take more progesterone if this happens? I know that this is what my clinic advises if this happens. FX, Axxx


----------



## dashka

Hi wonderful ladies...
I'm baaaaaaaaack..... I couldn't keep away too long - I missed you all... thanks for your kind words.... I need to get some time today to catch up on the last few days...:winkwink:

So until I have a chance to catch up just wanted to say hi to everyone and send big beautiful hugs your way!

Here is a little selfish post until then:

I am doing a little better emotionally (but not physically yet - went to the doctor and she thinks I have post nasal drip possibly caused by allergies on top of the bronchitis) I've never had allergies -but I guess anything is possible - nothing is blooming here yet -except for buds on trees. She said she didn't hear anything bad in my lungs so that's good - So why the hell was I up for 2.5 hrs coughing up my lungs last night??!) 

I think part of the reason I got this sickness is my body rebelling  as to not wanting to be here at this job (I feel stuck at because I want to go on mat leave and get benefits etc... I made a promise to myself last year that if I wasn't pregnant by end of last year that I'd leave - guess what still here!) and also the promise I made to be preggers by my b-day next month. Looks like I broke both promises. And my body is getting me back! :haha: I've also been questioning my ability as a mother - (I know stupid right) as my AD has taken to slapping me in the face almost daily :cry:- I know she is only 3 but it's hard to take when you are doing everything you can for her...it brings down your confidence big time. All these things combined are the reasons for my being down... I don't want to complain about her -she is wonderful otherwise - but just soo difficult TTC when you are feeling doubts about your ability as a good mother. Sigh..

As for witch - she has not arrived yet!! I am on CD27 - this is unheard of for me - as last few years I've had 24-26 day max cycles. My whole life I had 28 day cycles and then a few years ago they got cut back to 24-26 days. Last month she came a day early as the coughing was so bad I'm sure it brought her on... I thought for sure the coughing would do the same this month. BUT There is no sign of her. I tested again this morning (with a cheap one-blue strip kind) and BFN.. :cry:I wasn't expecting to get BFP as I don't have any symptoms at all...no sore bbs, no bloating etc... I think the meds/sickness are screwing with my body. Maybe the steroids in the inhaler? I don't know... Dr. gave me a nasal spray for the post nasal thing - great it has steroid in it too.... argh...:shrug:

So not sure what is going on as this is 14 DPO (possibly 13) and no sign of AF and no BFP either. Not sure if I should just keep changing my 'ticker' everyday? I'm all for having longer cycles -it's what I always wanted the last year or so...but not sure why no AF symptoms at all.

Sorry for the selfish post!
Now I'm going to try and catch up!:hugs:

love you all!!
XOXO


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, I think we are all entitled to have a selfish post every now and again. This whole TTC business takes its toll and really gives very little back. From what I have read from your posts, you sound like an amazingly wonderful mother, and your love for your AD is clear. I have heard of a phenomenon called the Terrible Twos, and although she is three (!!) I wouldn't be at all suprised if she is just pushing the boundaries, trying to work out how far she can push you. It doesn't mean you're a bad mother, it just means that she is growing and developing and getting more and more curious about what she can and can't do! So sorry about the BFN, but I think it's a HUGE development that your cycles are nearing 28 days-I think that is worthy of a :thumbup::thumbup: so I definitely think you are on the right track. I hope this inhaler clears up your allergies-typical that it contains steroids, but a little bit, surely, won't harm, if it means you can have a clear chest? Thinking of you, and sending HUGE :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: 

Lil-oooooh, I am soooo excited for you!!! I sooooooo hope that this is your month after everything that you have discovered with regards to the Mother F**ker! Yay girl, I am keeping everything crossed and so hope that you will have very good news for us, very soon! :flower::flower:

Purple-hope your father is doing a bit better. I am sure that you are giving him all the love that he needs to get through, and your good news will have given him yet another boost! You sound like a marvellous daughter-I bet he is really proud of you! xxxx

Pad-well, it'll be 6am starts for you, my girl!!!! Good luck with all the pills-I think you can get the CoQs, sorry, CoQ10 from Holland & Barrett as part of their BOGOF, bit the deal may have changed. All I know is that they're blooming pricey, like everything else! Have you thought of IVF with gender selection? Not sure if you can have this in the UK??? Been reading too much Heats and Hellos, probably. Hope you're okay, and glad to have you back, and raring to go too! xxx 

Carole-big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry-HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of good luck to you too on testing. I don't know how anybody can NOT test early. I've heard of some crazy people who actually test a day later than their OTD if they have plans etc. and don't want to be upset. :saywhat::saywhat: Your chillin on the couch sounds fab. Must say that chocolate has become my staple diet for the past two weeks. Think I'm comfort eating. It's time to wrestly the chocolate from me though, as my pyjamas split last night!! :blush::haha: Have a great weekend hun! xx

Butterfly-I am so excited for you and soooooooo hope that you caught that little eggy! You so deserve it, after what you've been through! Am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed, just for you! :thumbup::flower::thumbup:

Dr S-hope those are good symptoms! FX for you! :thumbup:

Missy T and HA-big :hugs::hugs:

Luv-perversely, I am so glad that they found out what the problem is, as this means they can address it! And it must be a huge relief for your DH to know that it wasn't just his :spermy:, although I think that sounds a bit odd. Didn't mean it that way, but I know my OH was v upset when his swimmers were treading water and nothing else. I know of people on anotherf thread with your issue who have got PG so I am very hopeful for you, hang on in there! :flower::flower:

Lady H-:hugs:

Hello Newbies-I too have heard that Clomid can be hostile to mucus, so please keep an eye on this. Good luck to you all-I hope you get a lot of support from this thread! xxx

Man-I love your RE, and he is spot on. What does that test mean when you produced fab eggs, as did Missy as did I? It's the quality of the eggs that matter and nothing else. As a footnote, my clinic have now changed their policy and aren't stimming women for max eggs, but want all women to get around 6-8 eggs, as, no matter how many eggs you produce, you will have the same amount of good eggs. For example, if you stimms and have 8 eggs, four are 'good'; for the same person, if she produced 14 eggs, the likelihood is that there would only be four good eggs too. Hope you're hanging on in there and taking it easy. You seem quite cheery! GL to you hun, Axxxx

Twinks-I want to see this picture too, so I am going to stalk you again! Hope you're okay hun? Have been thinking about you loads. Lots of love and hugs, Axxx

Where's Ipen got to then?? Yooo hoo, come out to play please! 

Love to you all, and I hope you all have a great weekend, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Forgot to ask, I'm seeing my doc next week and will ask about folic acid, but can I just take twelve or so 400ui of folic acid to make it up to 5 mg?? I may be in danger of rattling mind........ rattle rattle rattle.......:haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm one of the weird ones - I've only tested 3 times in the last 2 years!

Dash - I've had the post nasal drip thingy - it's yuck! I've also totally missed an AF when I've been on steroids. 

Dwrgi - all stalkers welcome!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> Forgot to ask, I'm seeing my doc next week and will ask about folic acid, but can I just take twelve or so 400ui of folic acid to make it up to 5 mg?? I may be in danger of rattling mind........ rattle rattle rattle.......:haha:

I wondered that too - I've got loads of folic acid!


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies my specialist told me that 5mg folic acid (on prescription only) has been proven to aid conception and I have to say it seemed to work for me... so tonight along with tea it will be pregnancare, aspirin, folic acid... and once I have ordered it CQ 10! YUMMY! LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lils!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I think she might have been using the word Tea to mean the evening meal - some of us English are odd like that!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: My bad!
> 
> (I thought Tea meant 4:00pm where you had actual tea? It means dinner too?) I think you guys confuse us on purpose!!! :rofl: You do, don't you? A little "let's mess w/the Americans"... yup :haha: (it worked!:haha:)
> 
> (Learning something new every day!)Click to expand...


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Dashka, you are always looking out for everyone else so of course you are entitled to a selfish post! If we don't hear about what you are thinking we don't know how ot support you :hugs:

It sounds very hurtful what AD is doing, but she is 3 & she's confused bc she thinks its funny or perhaps your reaction is funny (even if hurtful) - she just doesn't undertsand. She's just learning new things & perhaps like Dwrgi said, pushing boundaries. I am sure that as well as you take care of all of us & have only known us through chatting for 2-3 months, you are a wonderful mom. And you will make a wonderful mom of your own one day too! 

I know you set the goal of 40 & aren't preg yet (which messes up the career), but sometimes things just take longer than expected. That doesn't make you a failure by any stretch of the imagination! I thought I'd be pregnant by the age of 33, but I kinda missed that one by 6 years myself. And I know I have, but I'm sure other ladies have sat here & said "well, I'm not getting preg, so maybe its not meant to be? Maybe it means I'd be some horrible mom...(etc)". Purple, Carole, Never & Frolicky are living proof that it can happen. And I know you have been trying for 10 yrs, but you've been trying au naturale right? That's going to take way longer than ART, meds, and other methodologies espec at our age. But I think you are so close now that you know about the MTHFR & the NK cells???

Just know you can vent on us anytime & that we love you & are sending you big virtual :hugs:!!! And I hope you feel better REALLY soon - please get some rest this weekend!!!

:friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - I don't mind selfish posts. It's hard to always write to everyone all the time and ttc take it's toll for sure! Can you take a digital pregnancy test. I found that testing with the lines sucks and does not give good results imho. I am hoping your pregnant. Sorry about your AD. She is testing her boundaries and needs boundaries and wants them. :hugs: 

Thanks to all of you. I have to get back to work. Ugh! My beta was 399 but I am still bleeding. I went to office depot and thought for sure I was getting my period. I am nervous. My last beta went up 3.5x and now it went up 3x. I am hoping that it's not slowing down.


----------



## twinkle1975

LilSluz said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies my specialist told me that 5mg folic acid (on prescription only) has been proven to aid conception and I have to say it seemed to work for me... so tonight along with tea it will be pregnancare, aspirin, folic acid... and once I have ordered it CQ 10! YUMMY! LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lils!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I think she might have been using the word Tea to mean the evening meal - some of us English are odd like that!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: My bad!
> 
> (I thought Tea meant 4:00pm where you had actual tea? It means dinner too?) I think you guys confuse us on purpose!!! :rofl: You do, don't you? A little "let's mess w/the Americans"... yup :haha: (it worked!:haha:)
> 
> (Learning something new every day!)Click to expand...
> 
> She might have meant Tea tea - it depends where in the UK she's from!!
> 
> I agree there is a whole lot of UK/US confusion! Biscuits/faucets/boots/bird/bogey/suspenders/chips/cooker/court shoe/fanny/flapjack/bangs/lemonade/mobile/pavement/period/pudding/Smarties/Swede/through/wife beater!!!Click to expand...


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask, I'm seeing my doc next week and will ask about folic acid, but can I just take twelve or so 400ui of folic acid to make it up to 5 mg?? I may be in danger of rattling mind........ rattle rattle rattle.......:haha:
> 
> I wondered that too - I've got loads of folic acid!Click to expand...

When I asked I was worried about ODing but was told "yes" you can. You'll just pee out what you don't absorb. 

But, it is better to get the absorbable kind if you think you may have an implantation issue or you know you have MTHFR, etc. (from Dashka - google "Metagenics Folapro" - I found on Amazon so prob Amazon.uk has it too?)

Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## drsquid

i am a weird one too.. first round i tested on day 12 i think and got a neg. was gonna hold out to do another but got af. round 2 i tested day 14 bfn, and day 16 bfn (af is generally around day 14) and got a beta which brought on af. round 3 wasnt gonna test at all, af arrived day 15. round 4,, well ill have to test.. thinking day 14 as af wont arrive


----------



## LilSluz

twinkle1975 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies my specialist told me that 5mg folic acid (on prescription only) has been proven to aid conception and I have to say it seemed to work for me... so tonight along with tea it will be pregnancare, aspirin, folic acid... and once I have ordered it CQ 10! YUMMY! LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lils!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I think she might have been using the word Tea to mean the evening meal - some of us English are odd like that!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: My bad!
> 
> (I thought Tea meant 4:00pm where you had actual tea? It means dinner too?) I think you guys confuse us on purpose!!! :rofl: You do, don't you? A little "let's mess w/the Americans"... yup :haha: (it worked!:haha:)
> 
> (Learning something new every day!)Click to expand...
> 
> She might have meant Tea tea - it depends where in the UK she's from!!
> 
> I agree there is a whole lot of UK/US confusion! Biscuits/faucets/boots/bird/bogey/suspenders/chips/cooker/court shoe/fanny/flapjack/bangs/lemonade/mobile/pavement/period/pudding/Smarties/Swede/through/wife beater!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Wow, what a list! Yeah, I know - we mess with you back too, right?
> (wife beater :haha: Don't forget about fags!) I'll have to get a language lesson before I come (I'm soaking it all up!)Click to expand...


----------



## froliky2011

I dislike people that stalk and don't post - Herbie44!!


----------



## froliky2011

Can't concentrate.....

Was thinking about starting a journal but don't want to go into details. I just want to say though that the journey of ttc for me started in 2008, but my challenges were of a different nature. In any case. I just wanted to add that. I don't want to give out a bunch of details to a bunch of people I don't know because it's very private to me. Sorry, I will catch up with everyone's posts later. Feeling a bit on edge. :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Fro I can imagine you are a bit stressed but your betas have gone up 3x and even 2x is good. A journal is a good idea as I think they have a higher security level than the general forums :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Welcome Coastdreams!

Luvvie, I'm glad you are finally getting some answers. Did you got to a specialist before that didn't find PCOS?

Dr.S, thanks for the article on the marathon runner. I really don't think 10 miles a week is going to hurt me.

Man, hoping those embies are snuggling in good!

dwrgi, I hope you have a good appointment with the doc next week. I do think with all the experience we have with docs we are more confident in asking questions and taking charge of our health.

Asry, chocolate and wine! Yum!

Frolicky, fx'd your numbers keep going up!

Dash, you are an awesome mother! Don't even question that. But I can see how that insecurity will form a mental block for TTC. I also think this sickness you have has gotten you down in the dumps. It'll be okay. Just take a break and do something nice for yourself. Sounds like you could use a nice, warm bath. Your deserver to have your own biological child. Look at the wonderful thing you did by adopting AD! That is very selfless. Really, sweetie, you are being too hard on yourself.

Hello to the rest of you girls, HA, purple, butterfly, nickers, lady H, pad, Lils, carole, twinkle, OMM and I'm so sorry for anyone else I may have missed by name. I'm at work and I'm sneaking in posts.

AFM, AF is almost gone. I'm going to have a busy weekend because my brother and his kids are coming to visit until Wednesday.


----------



## purplelou

Dear dashka
first :hugs: you are a fab mommy!! We can all see that from the way you talk about your little girl, but I think missy is right you are tired out and run down from being soooo poorly and dwrgi sounds right too when she said about the testing boundaries. I think when those two things are combined its enough to get you down and wear you out!!

Frolicky Hun your numbers are great!! Reading the first tri section it seems a lot of ladies have bleeding early on and then go onto have healthy pregnancies!

Missy have a lovely weekend with your family xxx


----------



## dashka

Hi wonderful ladies! So I have finally caught up - wow you miss a lot in 48 hrs!! I warn you -it's a long one!!

Thank you so much for all your great support... it means so much to me.:flower: I really don't want to complain about AD - she really is wonderful -just 'testing her boundaries' as you say -but just that she keeps doing it over and over for weeks and our repeated 'warnings'...:shrug: Oh well she is in her "Trying Threes" as they call it... I have to do something about my confidence I think and Missy you are right about the sickness putting me in the dumps... Think I will take a relaxing bath this weekend ! Maybe a Lavender one or Eucalyptus for breathing! xoxo:hugs:

Okay so I hope I haven't confused any of this info... but here goes....

Twinks -Hope you are feeling better. I'm so sorry to hear about the one blocked tube...:hugs: I too may have one blocked but they weren't sure as when I did the test years ago the 2nd tube they said it was either blocked or spasmed - which often happens with the 2nd tube as the body realizes something is not right and defends itself. It is still definitely possible to conceive -but may just take longer. I did 3 IUI's (years ago) which didn't work but you may have more luck -if you plan on going that route! FX for you!!!

Frolicky - Good news on the Betas! :happydance:Still sounds great to me! Don't worry too much about the bleeding (I hear it's very common) but good to get checked out anyway.... xo

Manu - AMH results - wow you showed them didn't you! :thumbup:Love your doctor too... Good luck testing! I can't wait!!

Butterfly - your chart looks awesome! Good luck testing as well!:happydance:

Asry - I can't wait to hear about your testing too next week! ENjoy the chocolate girl!:thumbup:

Lady H - hope you're feeling better ...:hugs:

Luv - Sorry about the PCOS -:hugs: yes there is a lot you can do nutritionally for that and your doctor's book probably discusses how no sugar and low GI diet helps a great deal... Losing weight will really really help too. FX for you!!

Dwrgi - Big Hugs....:hugs:glad to hear you are getting that immune testing done... is it really expensive over there too? For us we have to send (Part 2 I think only) to US and it costs $3000.. Awesome that you have a plan girl!! GOOD LUCK!:hugs:

Purple - you are so close to your scan now!! FX for your Dad on the 23rd...:hugs:
(hey how come both you and Dwrgi haven't seen photos of your DH's ex??? That would drive me bonkers not to know!)

Nicker - sorry about the Crohn's :hugs:- must be soooo hard - Do you still suffer from it? Have you ever read this book?? I have it in my library at home and used it a great deal when I had my nutritional consulting practice... I really have great things to say about the Renew Life products...
https://www.amazon.com/Gut-Solution...oblems/dp/0971930929/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
You mentioned that you get your prenatal vitamins covered by your health plan (I'm also in Canada)... Is that the type that has 2 pills and one is blue and one is red or something and you take one AM /PM...? My friend took those years ago when she was preggo and I was amazed as my doctor has never mentioned anything like that. I always buy mine from health food store as I'm quite picky re: ingredients. As far as calcium/iron not absorbing together you are right! That is why I also take separate calcium at night and separate iron at lunch... (mind you my multi has both iron and calcium too but not that much). Good luck to you!!!:flower:

Missy - thank you so much for your support...:flower: It means so much - Glad you are running again! :thumbup:Do what makes you happy and nutures your soul and that will nuture your womb I say!!! Hey that's going to be my new saying! :haha: Connect with your old self again... Hey I need to do that too. Glad AF is almost gone.. GL with the family visit this weekend! xo

Lils - you are so awesome girl - I can't say it enough... :thumbup::thumbup::flower::winkwink:You brighten my day and even when you are sick you make us feel good about ourselves. :flower:You should be given some kind of humanitarian award or something.. :thumbup:
I'm not leaving yet!! Not quite sure what else I can do naturally re: the possible elevated NK cell issue (which I don't even know if I have) - but we'll keep chuggin' on. Your chart is looking good girl!!! Fx for you! xo

Pads - Foods for conceiving a girl?? ... hmmmmm.. not sure about that one...All I've heard is the BD timing thing early/vs.later re: boy/girl... but not even sure if that is ligit... If I come across anything I'll let you know... Good luck -:flower: You've been through so much -I really really hope this one is the one for you!!:hugs:

Carole - glad you are ok! Only 1 month to go now! Can't wait! xo:thumbup:

CoastDreams - welcome to the best thread on BnB!:flower:

Gee I hope I don't lose this post - It's a LONG ONE!

Have a wonderful weekend ladies!:hug::hug::friends:
xoxo


----------



## dashka

Hey I forgot to say hello to everyone I missed in my extremely long post above!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

That includes you Dr.S - .... put your hands up and step away from the turbinado sugar!! ...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Seriously Dr S- I really hope you get your BFP next week!:hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Purple - we cross-posted.. means a lot!!
I think I'm snapping out of it... hopefully once I get totally well I'll be charging to go again!
(and I figure out what's happening with my cycle - still no AF and she was due yesterday)

have a great weekend! xo


----------



## drsquid

dashka= thanks. it is almost like eating rock sugar only smaller =) fallen into the jellybeans a few times today.. always love sweets but.. this is nuts. unfortunately i got my love of sweets from my mom and my love of food from my dad. good thing i work out. 

just under 5.5 hrs left of my work week... cant wait


----------



## dashka

Dr. S - step away from the sugar girl! How much are you actually eating? It can't be good for hormones... and just want to make sure that beanie implants well!! xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

My turn for a long post.

Luv - :hugs: Cheers to moving forward with knowledge and hope!

DrS - Stay away from the sugar and alcohol!! I am telling you both times I have had a BFP was when I had no alcohol and ate well. However, if you prove me wrong, I would love it! I guess with old age, I try to be as healthy as possible. We notice when KD eats really well (healthy..lots of raw veggies, vitamins etc.) his SA is a lot better. Our eggs might respond the same way. 

Manuiti - FX'd for your results!! I am so hoping you join me a.s.a.p.

Dwrgi - Good luck with the testing. What's with you ladies and pictures of the ex-girlfriends. I am lucky. I saw my DH's ex and we're friends on fb. I feel no threats and am glad to meet her. No, I was never told about progesterone causing bleeding. I am on vaginal suppositories. Thanks for the info. For now, I am thinking it's implantation bleeding. It got worse when I ran to my car in the middle of pouring rain a few times today. 

Dashka - The ladies are right..You're a fabulous mom!! Enjoy your bath, it sounds wonderful!! :hugs:

Purple - I am so excited to see a picture of the scan. I hope your dad gets a clean bill of health a.s.a.p.

Carole - Thanks for all your support. I lived in West Africa for a while and would get annoyed with the way American viewed it over there. Quite honestly, the worst thing about Africa was the vaccines and stupid anti-malaria drug I had to take (made by my own country). Ugh! Enjoy the final time of your pregnancy. :hugs:

Asry - I hope things look good soon! I hope you are enjoying your vacation. Majority of Estonians are athiest. I would love to see pictures. Enjoy your wine and chocolate. I have not had a glass of wine in about 3 weeks. 

Missy - Glad you are now getting closer to o. Enjoy the family visit! Enjoy running again. I would not want to stop running. It's my time outside. However, I would say during your TWW to take it easy. I go about 3-4 miles too about 2 days/week.

LilSluz - Wow! I did not realize you were 12 dpo! Holy smokes, I was so focused on you recovering from being sick I missed a big part there! I am glad you are learning ways to maximize your chances of conceiving. It really does help imho. :hugs: Good LUck! p.s. You amaze me with the knowledge/information you post. Whew!

Butterfly - :hugs: Almost to the finish line~~~~ :baby: :baby:

Twinkle - Sorry about the tube. My little sister only has one and they said that she can still conceive. FX'd for your dreams. :hugs:

LadyH - I understand needing a break! :hugs: 

Pads - Sending you lots of XXXXXX vibes. Oh, and I had my CM one and two days before my LH surge and we did IUI the following day. Strange. I think it's better to have sex right around O but I have heard for girls a few days ahead of time is better but that could be an old wive's (sp?) tale.

CoastDreams - Welcome again! These ladies are truly the BEST!

HA - I saw that photo of your meds. Holy Sh!t!!! :hugs: :hugs: I don't know how you ladies do it. Cheers to your next cycle! FX'd for you and DH.

Nicker - :hugs: Good Luck with your next cycle too. It sounds like you are getting good answers and glad your appointment went well with your RE. 

AFM - I am doing much better. Still have spotting. I am taking it easy and resting tonight and tomorrow. Beta was pretty good. As long as it's slow and steady I need to relax and enjoy the moments of being pregnant (no matter how frightening)...I guess it's a sure welcome to parenthood.

I read a funny joke the other day. A woman who was struggling with infertility was asked if she had ever thought of adopting and she said "I wanted to say..No, but if I looked like you, I might think about it." Gotta love a smart a$$ remark to annoying people who say sh!t like that. :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

froliky2011 said:


> I read a funny joke the other day. A woman who was struggling with infertility was asked if she had ever thought of adopting and she said "I wanted to say..No, but if I looked like you, I might think about it." Gotta love a smart a$$ remark to annoying people who say sh!t like that. :rofl:

Hahah - love it!!!


----------



## drsquid

heh, i actualy do eat really well. today i had mango and grapes for breakfast, veggie soup and jicama sticks for lunch. snacked on more fruit. have salads for dinner most night (generally with chicken). drink tons of water etc. but i also like sweets. work has free pastries everyday which i usually eat a bit of (you can cut off small pieces rather than taking a whole one) but it is passover so ive not had any. but honestly i really dont think it matters. i see morbidly obese patients everyday with horrible diets, drug habits, alcohol abuse etc who get pregnant. if a bit of sugar and alcohol could prevent pregnancy we woulndt need condoms. now does it make sense to be as healthy as possible while trying to conceive... sure ill go along with that. i think there is something to be said for decreasing stress and we each have things that decrease that stress for us be it accupuncture, massage, exercise, a glass of wine here or there, a fancy meal, sweets, a hike etc. a lot of this getting pregnant thing comes down to luck but we tend to throw a huge helping of superstition on top, it is human nature.


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - Being healthy has nothing to do with superstition and those people that have got pregnant on drugs etc. are usually in their teens or early 20s. I was a Guardian Ad Litem and worked with the kids. p.s. How was residency? How many hours a week did you have to put in? Just curious.


----------



## drsquid

eh, saw a 38 yr old yesterday who kept screaming about her methadone who was 19 wks (and didnt know). 

i wasnt trying to say that eating healthy=superstition. i just mean there are lots of things that people do to try to get pregnant and the month it works, they decide that it was some factor they just added (or removed) rather than a coincidence. that is the idea behind evidence based medicine (ie something has to be reproducible and have a statistically significant difference). i think we all get caught up in a somewhat ocd like cycle of things we think we have to do or not do because it worked or didnt work last time (or for someone else etc). we scoff at baseball players who need their lucky socks, or the hockey players and their playoff beards. we feel like we need to change SOMETHING , anything from a failed cycle even though statistics support failure more than they do success. 

btw, im really sorry if ive offended anyone i dont mean to, and trust me i have my own crazy stuff i do or dont do each cycle (and vary each cycle etc). 

residency... well i had to do 1 yr of medicine and then 4 of radiology. on floor months we took call every 3rd night so wed work from like 7.30 am until around 1-2 pm the next day. regular days were like 7.30 to 5 or so. radiology was 7-5 except when we took call then we left at 8 am the next day but you never got to sleep. so about a 50 or so at lesat work week


----------



## froliky2011

Yeah, I guess I understand. I think Teebow (is that how you spell his name? Football player that prays etc. and thinks his winning streaks are because of his belief in god..(if there is one)...I think god has more vital issues to deal with than who is winning the football game!) I wanted to clarify and understand where you were coming from.

Regarding residency - you hear all the horror stories about the hours but 50 hours is not as bad as I thought/heard. My ex-boyfriend is finishing pediatric residency and I can't stand that man. I swear he has an ego the size of Jupiter. I wish I did not think this and hope it goes away soon but sometimes I hope he gets a major med mal lawsuit to bring him back down to earth and give him some humility/humbleness. I know that is horrible and I should take that back. ;)


----------



## drsquid

well i was also radiology and they have changed the rules now to not allow anymore than a 60 hr work week. surg residents routinely worked 100 or more hours before the rule (and likely often still do). you also gotta realize we dont get lunch breaks . we had noon conference everyday during lunch time (not that we always got to go). it also varied by how much we took call, and there really wasnt down time during the day so you are working all of those hours then going home and studying


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> My beta was 399 but I am still bleeding. I went to office depot and thought for sure I was getting my period. I am nervous. My last beta went up 3.5x and now it went up 3x. I am hoping that it's not slowing down.

How did I miss this post??? :dohh: - Awesome Fro! :happydance::happydance::happydance: You only need to double & you tripled!!! I'm sure the bleeding had you worried, but now you know its OK & your #'s look great!


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Lil! Trying not to worry but it's always in the back of your mind; I believe as you enter parenthood (not that I would call this "parenthood" yet, but you know what I mean).

DrS - Wow! My ex is raising 3 kids and supporting his sahw all while in residency. Holy smokes.


----------



## froliky2011

DrS have you heard of Robert Ingersoll? You might like his writings.


----------



## drsquid

people i was in residency with had their family on food stamps. we made about 35,000 a year.. oh and yeah i agree on the tebow thing =)


----------



## LilSluz

OMG DrS I worked a 115 hour week once & it was Mon-Sun & I think I got only 3-4 hrs sleep each night? I have major respect for that & the health field altogether. You guys can go thru some serious sh** & have no life (but you have the big paychecks - its a trade off! :winkwink:)

Just try to make sure it doesn't stress you out too much. But, it sounds like you are getting good sleep & eating well, so that's really good to hear :thumbup: & you're getting a nice long break coming up - you have to be really :happydance: about that!


----------



## LilSluz

*OMG - HAPPY 12 WEEKS PURPLE!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## manuiti

Dashka - hope you get better soon. I don't mind selfish posts either! And don't worry about you AD, that's nothing to do with you. Toddlers are very much like our dogs, in the sense that they test boundaries all the time, it's just what they do. If you ask me, you're doing great!

Purple - hope your dad's scan goes ok, FXd for good news.

Dwrgi - I don't think the test tells you anything about your egg quality, only quantity. So for me, as is clear, there aren't an awful lot there, but it's not to say that they're aren't some pretty awesome ones in there waiting to be found... for a 37 year old! :haha: I have to say, I like your clinic's policy. From what I've read it really is all about quality and very little to do about quantity... though I do go green reading about people who are lucky enough to get both. Oh and I'm pretty cheery most of the time, but I have my swings. I went for dinner at my parent's tonight and burst out crying at the table because they made some very light hearted joke about me... which I of course couldn't help but take far too personally, even though my logical self was right there saying, it's the hormones woman, it's the hormones!!!! :dohh: My parents were very sweet and understanding though. :flower:



LilSluz said:


> (I thought Tea meant 4:00pm where you had actual tea? It means dinner too?) I think you guys confuse us on purpose!!! :rofl: You do, don't you? A little "let's mess w/the Americans"... yup :haha: (it worked!:haha:)

Oh yes, tea can be the drink, high tea or dinner. But not everyone calls dinner tea. Some people call it dinner, and others call it supper. Some people call lunch dinner. Basically us Brits have no idea what anyone's talking about half the time! :haha: 

Froliky - Good news about the Beta results, they just need to go up and they are. FXd for the next one. Have you told your RE/ clinic about the bleed? And about all the details that you don't want to go into... I'm sending you these instead... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Man -I did tell them about the bleeding (they don't seem concerned). I have told my doctor some stuff but have done a lot to know I have a support system if needed. As time goes on I am healthier and farther from those issues. Thank freaking goodness!!!!

:hugs: Those breakdowns are funny sometimes in hindsight. :hug:


----------



## manuiti

froliky2011 said:


> they don't seem concerned

Yay! I'm glad! :happydance:

And yeah, I already can't even remember what the joke was... :dohh: I've caught myself arguing with myself a couple of times too! :blush::haha:


----------



## Nicker

Dashka - I have been in remission for close to 7 years thanks to a wonder drug called Remicade. Before Remicade I could not get off of prednisone and ended up with a perforated colon out of the deal. Yay. A bowel resection on my birthday!! 

Yes the vitamins one is pink and the other is blue. I think you can get them with less than 5mg of folic acid as well. The ones with 5mg of folic acid are called preg Vit Folic 5

As fat a COH goes, I think some doctors call using any type of ovulation inducing medication COH. My first cycle never had a name it was 100mg of Clomid. 2nd cycle he referred to as a combined cycle which was Clomid followed by injectible fsh injections. The COH cycle was no clomid, a higher dose or fsh as well as fsh/lh. COH cycles are more aggressive. My COH IUI cycles start the same as an IVF cycle would.


----------



## Lady H

Hello Ladies, I popped back to post from a selfish perspective, as I am at my wits end now...

No idea what is going on with my cycle. On cd18 today and still just highs on CBFM. No sign of a second line when I look at the sticks. Yesterday I had some spotting and today it seems a lot more. Does not feel like a proper AF but I guess if it is it would be light as its on 18 days since my last. Shall I press m on the CBFM? Seems too heavy to be ovulation spotting which I have never had. Idk. any thoughts greatly appreciated!

Love to you all, good luck to next weeks testers and fx for you Frolicky that you have a superglue bean xx


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Hello Ladies, I popped back to post from a selfish perspective, as I am at my wits end now...
> 
> No idea what is going on with my cycle. On cd18 today and still just highs on CBFM. No sign of a second line when I look at the sticks. Yesterday I had some spotting and today it seems a lot more. Does not feel like a proper AF but I guess if it is it would be light as its on 18 days since my last. Shall I press m on the CBFM? Seems too heavy to be ovulation spotting which I have never had. Idk. any thoughts greatly appreciated!
> 
> Love to you all, good luck to next weeks testers and fx for you Frolicky that you have a superglue bean xx

I probably wouldn't press the m. If its still saying "high" then why would AF be coming around - do those things measure your pee? I tried to look at your chart for temps but they weren't there? It did show WCM tho. I really would wait bc I'm really not sure if you can go back after pushing the m & CD18 seems super-duper early? 

Anyone else? I think Purple used one before...

GL honey!:thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Um HOLY SH**, I "think" this is a line??? Anybody? Help! :happydance:?


----------



## dashka

LIL - AHHHHHHHHH - I THINK YOU ARE PREGGERS GIRL!!! I SEE A LINE TOO!!!!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!! I AM JUMPING FOR YOU!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Get a Digi-test ASAP to confirm girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay LIL!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## caroleb73

OMG Lils that certainly looks like a BFP to me YAY HUGE congrats. I saw from your FF chart that you are only 12 dpo so it is bound to get even darker in the next couple of days.

Such great news and one that I am sure will give renewed hope to all the ladies on here, it seems there is a BFP streak starting on here and long may it continue.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dashka

okay so I read through everyone's posts and now I've forgotten what I was going to say now that I've seen Lils's test post!! (so excited for you girl!) all limbs crossed for you!\

Manu - thanks for the pep talk too! Sounds like your hormones are raging... good thing - I can't wait for you to test and get your BFP and be reunited with your DH... xo

Nicker - thanks for the info... glad you are recovered...what an awful awful thing to have lived with... 

Frolicky - So GLAD you are okay today and the bleeding is ok now.... All limbs crossed for you!! xoxo

Dr.S - sorry I didn't mean to make you feel bad about the sugar - It was more of a joke but also looking out for you :) .... Anyway I finally caved last night ate a huge handful of Cadbury chocolate mini-eggs as I've been so sick that I didn't want to have much sugar before - I knew AF was coming today and needed a pick me up - A good trick is to have the sugar with protein ie. I always have the chocolate with a handful of almonds- that way it doesn't make the sugar spike as much... Glad to hear you're eating well and getting lots of protein. Only a few days to go til testing!

Purple - Congrats on 12 weeks!!!! yippeeee:happydance:

Lady H - I'm sorry I don't know much about the CBFM - never used one - I just use the test strips I buy online from early-pregnancytests.com I hope you get answers soon!

Hello to everyone else out there!!!

OH LIL - I AM DYING TO KNOW!!!! COME ON LADIES WE ARE ON A ROLL NOW...........:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM - Well :witch: arrived this morning.... I'm okay about it... Started to see spotting last night. Cramps haven't kicked in yet. The good thing is that this cycle was 27 days and 14 day luteal phase. Longest it's been in a very long time. I am hoping it's not just the meds... We'll see if this is a regular AF or not. Had to get out of bed really early this morning - couldn't stop coughing... and now my AD is starting to get a cold - poor thing.

Have a great weekend ladies!
xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz -:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:

LadyH - I agree with Lil. I used the CBFM and only pressed m on the day when it was on to the next cycle.

Dashka - I hope you feel better soon!! Sorry about :witch: but glad the cycle was long.


----------



## dashka

Hi again - I am thinking about using Fertility Friend this month to start temping... I haven't temped in like 7-8 years... Was doing it for a couple of years when we first started trying. 
Does everyone has the VIP membership or do you get along fine with the free membership?

Also - I can't stand that the basal thermometer takes so friggin' long - like a beeping machine in your mouth... Do you have to use that kind? Or can I use one like I bought for my AD that only takes 8 seconds? (it's not a basal thermometer -it's one made by VICKS)... I can't stand lying in bed with the beeping and my poor doggie wonders what the heck is going on for 2 minutes....

Any suggestions?


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka, Butterfly, Carole & Frolicky - Thank you!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm trying not to get excited but that's easier said than done! Gosh, I haven't even seen a +HPT since Jan 2011 (& seems like its longer!). I will test again tomorrow & hope & pray the line gets darker! I will also test on a digi tomorrow bc I already used up 1st & 2nd morning urine & if it was that light, prob not going to show up 9I don't want to see a BFN right now & I have CB digi on hand & less sensitive than Wondfo ones!)

Yikes!?


----------



## dashka

oH Lil - I totally get that - wait til tomorrow for sure to use the digi.... I can't wait!!!! Take it easy today and enjoy it!!! Understand you don't want to get excited yet - SO WE'LL GET EXCITED FOR YOU!!! :)


----------



## Lady H

Lil - yay that looks like a BFP to me Lady! Xxxx

I seem to have got AF the spotting now requires a tampon. Weird. Maybe body resetting after that 37 day cycle last time. Hope this is back to normal. Will have to press my M to or row am and confuse my CBFM!


----------



## Butterfly67

yeah good plan leave the digi to tomorrow Lil :thumbup:

dashka, does your thermometer beep the whole time then? Mine just beeps when it is done. I think you can use the other ones but they are usually only 1 decimal place so not as accurate.


----------



## dashka

Lady H - sorry AF arrived for you today also (me too)...:hugs: I hope it is your cycle getting back to normal... Let's take it easy today ...:flower: Hey when is your b-day??


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - I'm really sorry :witch: arrived! :nope: But I AM really super happy your cycle is longer & hoping its not due to meds either! FX!!!

As for FF, its really better to use the basal because the shift that confirms ov, for example, only has to be a sustained increase of at least .4-.6, I believe. So, the more accurate the better bc if you have a 98 one day & then a 98.4 the next, your regular therm is only going to show 98 on both days. 

Mine doesn't beep until you turn it on or when its done (but it also doesn't store temps & all that stuff either), so maybe get a different one? I don't even know what brand it is (its purple & got it from CVS but no name on it except made by Bestmed, LLC).

I'm so glad you are temping so I have another chart to stalk! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Butterfly -yeah mine beeps the whole time during the 2-3 minutes (like every 3-4 seconds)... Hey mine is only one decimal place??? and it's a basal thermometer... ie. 36.5... Does yours have 2 decimal places?? ie. 36.56 ?


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Lil - yay that looks like a BFP to me Lady! Xxxx
> 
> I seem to have got AF the spotting now requires a tampon. Weird. Maybe body resetting after that 37 day cycle last time. Hope this is back to normal. Will have to press my M to or row am and confuse my CBFM!

Thank you!

I'm sorry :witch: got you!!! How strange of a cycle? Is this why you had said you weren't ovulating? I'm hoping its resetting itself too. I know 2 other people who usually have long cycles (35 days) get AF on like CD24 & 23 & ov'd so early they didn't get a chance to catch it?

Must be something weird in the air...? :hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Lil - yeah I'm thinking about it... never thought I needed to while using the OPK strips cause that would tell me when I ovulate anyway - but it's good to get an idea of temps (I bought this book called "Making Babies" and it talks a lot about Chinese medicine and different body types according to temperature charts (ie. tired, stuck, dry etc) So it would be good to know what I fall under. I have always had a high temperature than most my whole life... my mother always told me that. Ie. my regular temp is 36.5 C (not sure what that is in F)... so when my temps go up I don't have a huge increase like most.
So if my thermometer has one decimal place is that ok??? (ie. 36.5 )
Is the kind that is ready in 8 seconds ok for this temping? or does it have to be longer?


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> thanks Butterfly -yeah mine beeps the whole time during the 2-3 minutes (like every 3-4 seconds)... Hey mine is only one decimal place??? and it's a basal thermometer... ie. 36.5... Does yours have 2 decimal places?? ie. 36.56 ?

Mine has two decimals also - ? Time for a new one - that would get on my nerves too!


----------



## Butterfly67

dashka said:


> thanks Butterfly -yeah mine beeps the whole time during the 2-3 minutes (like every 3-4 seconds)... Hey mine is only one decimal place??? and it's a basal thermometer... ie. 36.5... Does yours have 2 decimal places?? ie. 36.56 ?

Yep, mine will do 36.56 :) - it beeps once when you turn it on and then it beeps when it has finished until you turn it off. I can't find the exact one on Amazon US but it is pretty much like this one  :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

thanks ladies - It looks a lot like my basal therm.... weird... Maybe I can change the settings somehow... if not going to check it out at the store today I don't want to wait to order... we'll see

Thanks again!


----------



## froliky2011

Wow, mine only has one decimal place. Mine beeps when I turn it on (but it's very faint, can hardly hear it unless you're close to it) and then when it's done. I got it with an OPK/Pregnancy kit ordered from UK.


----------



## Lady H

dashka said:


> Lady H - sorry AF arrived for you today also (me too)...:hugs: I hope it is your cycle getting back to normal... Let's take it easy today ...:flower: Hey when is your b-day??

 Thanks Dash, it's on June 21st. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Lady H

Butterfly67 said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> thanks Butterfly -yeah mine beeps the whole time during the 2-3 minutes (like every 3-4 seconds)... Hey mine is only one decimal place??? and it's a basal thermometer... ie. 36.5... Does yours have 2 decimal places?? ie. 36.56 ?
> 
> Yep, mine will do 36.56 :) - it beeps once when you turn it on and then it beeps when it has finished until you turn it off. I can't find the exact one on Amazon US but it is pretty much like this one  :thumbup:Click to expand...

I brought the baby mad one from Amazon and that is the same, beep to turn on and when it's finished reading.


----------



## Asryellah

EEEEEEEEEEEEEK LilS !!!! Oh my!!!! yes yes yes :happydance: 
I just had a feeling you'd be getting a bfp !!!!! You so deserve it with all you have gone through in you life :hugs::hugs: I am sooo happy for you :cloud9: I think I might just cry :cry: I really hope it is a sticky bean :hugs::hugs:
What about your trip now, when were you going to UK? Can you fly?
Am I going too far with this fussing about :haha:

Do you feel preggers? Anything gave you a clue?

awww...:cloud9:baby LilS :crib:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Just a quick drop by as I am on my phone and I am rubbish at posting from this. 

Sorry for those of you who the nasty witch got but hoping that some of the good luck in this thread rubs off on you all in the cycle to come x x 

Congrats purple on reaching 12 weeks it was a massive milestone for me that let me relax a little more. The only advice I would give is stay on this thread and avoid the first and second tri sections as some of the posts scared the hell out of me. 

Frolicky re the bleeding, it is not always a bad thing as there is evidence to show that over 30% of ladies who had bleeding in first tri go on to have a perfect pregnancy. I know from experience it is not as easy to believe that when it is happening to you but I am praying you are one of those 30%. Also saw that you have a scan this week, that should make you feel so much better once you see your little bean on the screen. Hang in there honey and keep believing this is your time x x 

I may not be able to post as much this week as we are on the countdown to F1 here in Bahrain with only 6 days to go so will be rushed off my feet and also interviewing people to cover me during mat leave but I will be stalking from my phone. Hoping to see more BFP's real soon x x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole-you are a godsend! Please don't ever leave us! :flower::flower:

Bearlake-are you stalking and not joining in????

Purple-huge congrats on your 12 week milestone! This is amazing, and I just knew you would! You have been so calm and so measured about it all, am so chuffed for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dashka and Lady H-damn that witch, why can't she stay away? Makes me so pi&&ed off! Hope you're taking good care of yourselves-Cadburys mini eggs are the way to go, and thank you, Butterfly, for reminding us of their existence each and every day!!!! Are you on commission, my sweet??!! :haha::haha:

Man-I like the PMA! Yes, amh is quantity and not quality and WE MUST REMEMBER THAT rather than berating ourselves for low numbers. GL with you, and sorry you're feeling so hormonal. The TWW is a ba^tard. Thinking of you, Axxxxx

Asry-how is you hun? Hope you're having a lovely weekend? :kiss:

Frolicky-hope the bleeding scare has gone. It's my understanding that bleeding on its own is fine, as it's the embryo still implanting, which can take weeks. It's the bleeding and cramps that are the killer mix. I am sure that you are okay! :hugs::hugs:

And, last but not least, 
Lil- OMG OMG OMG OMG-O M Geeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I am so pleased for you! That defo looks like a line to me, and that means you are preggers!!! 

*Huge CONGRATULATIONS, AND CELEBRATIONS!!!!! * :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::smug::smug::smug::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww: Yay! Well done you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody not mentioned in despatches! Hope you're all having a great weekend, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manuiti

LilSluz said:


> Um HOLY SH**, I "think" this is a line??? Anybody? Help! :happydance:?

Oh yes, definitely a line!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Wonderful news Lil!!!! Congratulations!!!!

Dashka - I've got the VIP membership and I always wonder why I bother. You'll be fine without it. And yeah, get a new thermometer!!! lol

LadyH - sorry the :witch: seems to have arrived. :hugs: Hopefully this cycle will be back on track.

afm - 6dp3dt and if it wasn't for the ultrasound photo they gave me when they did the transfer I could easily think that I imagined the whole thing.


----------



## Dwrgi

For those with an interest in IVF failure:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/205701/Failed-IVF-At-last-theres-hope.html

Forgive the fact that it's The Sun and written in 2007.

xx


----------



## Bearlake

You cought me Drwgi! (shamefaced...)
I'm feeling a bit ambivalent about posting in this (or any) thread, partly I quess because this tcc malarkey is so tough at times. After my failed IVF last September I just wanted to forget about the whole thing. 
I found myself gravitating towards this thread during my current round of IVF. You women are just fantastically supportive of each other and i've learned loads about stuff from you (never heard of MTFKR before !)
Anyhoo, I hope I haven't offended anyone by my freaky stalking. I'm one of those weirdo's who doesn't always feel they have much to contribute. 

Very excited about all the PREGNANT ladies in here!!!!

Lots and lots of babydust for you all xxxxx


----------



## froliky2011

Carole - I have talked to a few people who had spotting like mine (I was not fully bleeding, more spotting) so I am feeling fine and it stopped so that is even better. The ladies at the clinic said spotting is more common with IUI/IVF patients too? In any case, it has stopped and I hope it does not come back!

Bear - I was not offended. I get annoyed with people who have 0 posts and stalk, but I suppose some people are uncomfortable. We all stalk here and there. :) I just need to be more careful about posting private stuff incase someone I know is stalking. I know a handful of people who I know I am ttc and don't want my personal story known to everyone. Sorry about your journey and September. :hugs: :hugs:

*The Sh!t People Say: *Someone said to me that they are just going to ttc and if it happens, it happens and if it doesn't, well that's probably the universes way of protecting her. ..... My thoughts: WTF? Are you freaking kidding me? The sh!t people say. 

I am feeling calm. I went to the library and checked out 3 books on pregnancy. :happydance: I am hoping I started the :bfp: trend...let's keep em coming ladies!!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## dashka

Welcome Bearlake to the best thread on BnB!

Hey Dwrgi - that's cool - how did you know there were stalkers? Do you get a list or something? Do tell!

Manu - thanks for the FF comment - I joined up and now have to learn how to use it...
I also went to get a new thermometer today that has 2 decimal places... AND IT DOESN'T BEEP ALL THE WAY THROUGH!!! YAY!! I'm excited to start using it.... I can't believe it - I thought all basal thermometers were like mine so stopped doing it years ago.. (thanks to the other ladies for your input again)

Carole - thanks for your note... I do hope that Frolicky and Lils have started a trend! I hope the next month goes smoothly for you!! She's almost here!!:hugs:

Hope everyone is having a great day... I'm sipping my tea while having more Mini-eggs with almonds.... OK I know what I said about sugar... but it's Day 1 of AF - so no judging!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

XOXO


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - :tease::tease::laugh2:


----------



## dashka

my new avatar is a Beluga whale from MarineLand, Niagara Falls years ago.... Took the photo myself!!! hee hee... Was feeling a little spooked by the 'stalking' thing... had to take my furbaby off... xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Asry, Dwrgi & Manuiti - Thank you!!! I am hoping (FX) to confirm tomorrow with another Wondfo & a digi. Sorry I'm not myself today - I don't know quite what to feel (its been so damn long)? I think the initial excitement has turned into fear (like what if tomorrow I get nothing? what if it gives me a "not preg", what if...?). I'm just going to try to play it :cool: the rest of the day I think (best I can anyway!) :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*YOU GUYS ARE ALL SO AWESOME THANK YOU!!!!!*

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Frolicky -it's really amazing how good chocolate can make you feel...... :muaha::bike::awww::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::serenade::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::smug::icecream::icecream::coolio::coolio::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::tease::tease::saywhat::loopy::loopy::loopy::toothpick::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny:


----------



## purplelou

Omg Lil that's brilliant news!!!!!!! 
Huge congratulations xxxx
I am so happy for you xxx
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

dashka said:


> Frolicky -it's really amazing how good chocolate can make you feel...... :muaha::bike::awww::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::serenade::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::smug::icecream::icecream::coolio::coolio::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::tease::tease::saywhat::loopy::loopy::loopy::toothpick::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny:

 :rofl: :haha: I know, my snack of choice is organic dark chocolate covered almonds (though I worry about the caffiene) LMAO!! Thanks!!


----------



## dashka

:lolly::loopy:Frolicky - I agree - dark chocolate covered almonds are to DIE FOR!


----------



## LilSluz

Bearlake - Its OK to "lurk" for a _little while_ before joining in if you are just checking out the feel of the thread. You're funny tho you came out & admitted it! :haha: Na, there's a lot of reasons people might read a little bit & not post at first & I do have to tell you that I have seen on a diff thread where new people would try to introduce themselves & everybody would ignore them - eek. :nope: But when I read this one I started to see how the ladies were all very nice & supportive & how they treated a newbie & I found out really quickly what an wonderful, AWESOME bunch of ladies we have here! (& that this would be "my home"). They have saved my sanity (well, almost! :haha: ) Where are you w/IVF?

Dashka - so excited you are going to be on FF!!!!!! It does REALLY teach yo a LOT. Just start off temping & if any tests or CM record it. Then you can go on to recording symptoms/feelings/energy level for each day & etc (& that may also correspond w/your Chinese Medicine book about low temps = estrogen = acne, or whatever). LOVE the buluga whale - how cute! (Oh yeah, you can see the user names of all who are on the thread at the bottom of the screen)

Man - I usually get very sore/full boobs in an ov cycle but not a sore one in sight on this one. Don't worry - most early DPO "symptoms" are due to progesterone which is there whether you get :af: or preg. Its still super-early for you honey! Implantation isn't until 6 - 12 DPO, so you are just starting that stage! FX :dust:

Asry - I meant to tell you I love the "babyLils" awww, thank you! You are a sweetie :friends:

Dwrgi - meant to tell you I love that beautiful artwork, chickie! :haha: (Also, I sent you a PM bc I had a Q about UK trip & didn't want to post on a TTC thread) :hugs:

Fro & dashka - are you guys both hopped up on chocolate?! Didn't you both just get done telling everybody to cut out the sugar!? :rofl: funny!!!

LOVE you guys! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Lils - I haven't done the FF 'course' yet... WTF - a 20 min course on how to use it??? ok that is scary... I probably know a lot of the info already...I'm assuming it's for those who have never temped ever... But I'll do it anyway.. :)

Oh yeah - just trying to be funny with the chocolate thing!! Remember I'm on my first day of AF - so no judging!! (I only spoke up about Dr S because it sounded like she was having straight sugar from the sugar bowl.... Chocolate along with almonds is ok in my books (in moderation of course!) xoxox


----------



## Bearlake

LilS- you are so right about the horror of being ignored after your first post. That would put me off forever! 
I'm on the dreaded two week wait. The IVF this time has been a bit up and down so I feel less hopeful than I did last time. Of course I pray that this would be our time, but after two years and soon two IVF 's, I sometimes struggle with PMA. 
I love the 'atmosphere' of this thread and it gives me hope to see all these BFP's ! 
Xx


----------



## drsquid

i have a solid block in the car now that used to be choco covered almonds (with turbinado sugar and sea salt from trader joes) i bought for a party and melted.. havent figured out how to get it out yet... so i just stare at it.


----------



## drsquid

dashka- heh no worries. glad you got to enjoy some mini eggs. yum

lil- yay yay yay

afm- went to bed at 10 last night planning to go to the gym for an 8am class.. so didnt happen, .woke up and said. no way.. slept til noon. got up for about 2 hrs (had my fav salad too, miso salmon, it has noodles so i wasnt eating it during passover). then fell asleep again. between work and progesterone.. went to dinner with a friend i havent seen in a while.. love vietnamese food, and love that she enjoys the weird stuff too (goat hot pot, curry frog etc). back home and ready for bed again. have a weird hunch it didnt work again (0only cd 9 though). im ok with it cause i know my odds are so much better next month because ill use decent sperm. just dont wanna deal with telling the clinic i want free rounds.

hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## caroleb73

Bearlake said:


> LilS- you are so right about the horror of being ignored after your first post. That would put me off forever!
> I'm on the dreaded two week wait. The IVF this time has been a bit up and down so I feel less hopeful than I did last time. Of course I pray that this would be our time, but after two years and soon two IVF 's, I sometimes struggle with PMA.
> I love the 'atmosphere' of this thread and it gives me hope to see all these BFP's !
> Xx

Hey Bearlake you are always welcolme on here wether you are posting or stalking.

I feel for you in the TWW after IVF, I have been there and I understand just how tough it is but please do not give up hope. Our bodies work in mysterious ways and sometimes you get your BFP when you really least expect it. As for the 2 years on this rollacoaster i agree it sucks but it could come to an end real soon, I got my sticky BFP at 2.5 years off the BCP and just over 2 years really actively TTC. I was going through a whatever phase and not wanting to do anymore IVF's whilst DH was pushing for me to go back to London to try again and then BAM out of nowhere our miracle BFP and now I have 29 days until our little girl is due. 

Miracles do happen every day we just have to hope that today will be our turn for the miracle to be bestowed upon us:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Bearlake-I was determined to flush you out, and I'm so glad that I did! Please come and join us, and tell us your worries and concerns. We are all here to help each other. I really hope that this IVF is THE one for you and like Carole says, you need to 'expect a miracle'! Stay with us, and good luck to you! xxx

Dr S-you made me laugh with your comment about just staring at the chocolate. That happened to me once with a bag of chocolate brazils (which are MY favourite). They melted in the car into a solid lump, and I managed to peel the wrapper off them, and they were even more delicious as a lump of chocolate than as individual nuts! FX that this IUI has worked, and if it hasn't, then you go and kick some ar&e at that clinic that gave you dud sperm, that YOU PAID FOR! xx

Lil-I have read your post, just need to sort out possible dates to give you! GL with the digi test!!! :hugs:

Dashka-love the photo. That must have been an amazing experience! xxxx

Love to everybody! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM-I have no idea where my cycle is at, vaguely think it's CD 19, but I've been really 'horny' over the past two days and actually spotted some non-John Taylor inspired EWCM on Friday so I've been getting it on. FX that I get my miracle. Am also now knocking back 10 folic acid tabs every morning. Get a funny tummy from it, TBH, so I don't know if this is a good idea. Anyway, am going to see my GP tomorrow, if I can get an appointment, and ask about the Level 1 tests. When I saw him in Jan, he said they only do them if you frequently miscarry. Flipping useless POS NHS response, so am going to ask for them on the grounds of LTTC. As they say in the trade, and I don't know what's happened to my mouth recently, MTHFRs!!!!

Butterfly-hope you're enjoying the GP! My father was in ecstasies yesterday over Kiki Rosberg's son doing so well. We saw Father Rosberg race in the 80s, in Silverstone, I think.

Please somebody explain to me what FF is....... :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Bearlake

Drwgi, I'm actually pleased you flushed me out :0)
I'm also partial to chocolate covered brazil nuts but only take them for medicinal purposes :0) 
unfortunately I need to hide them my husband! 

Carole- thanks so much for your lovely message xxx

I'm off to buying some sample colours for my hall. Anything to distract me from this TWW! 

Xx


----------



## purplelou

Bear lake - welcome back hun! it sounds like youve had such a hard time :hugs: but Im rooting for your with this next ivf.

Dwrgi - FF is fertility friend :) omg a solid lump of chocolate covered brazils - that sounds yummy!!! :haha:

Lils - how are you feeling chick?? have you done more tests today???? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - don't waste the chocolate :haha: the vietnamese food sounds very interesting - I have never eaten it! glad you are doing some nice things after all those work hours xxx

Dashka and frolicky - a little bit of what you fancy does you good! I firmly believe that if you completely deny yourself then the cravings get worse. so enjoy your treats :hugs:

HA and Missy - hope your family visiting times are going well and that you having fun and relaxing xxx

Butterfly - going to stalk your chart again in a bit - it looked fab yesterday when I peeped! I hope this is your month too!

Carole - you are so sweet and you always bring a lovely message when you post here, thank you xxx

Asry - did I read that are away at the moment??? if so hope you are having fun xxx if Im wrong then ignore me and have a :hugs: instead xxx


----------



## purplelou

and huge :hugs: and loves to everyone else, never, twinkle, omm, pad, and anyone I missing!

afm - we are having a nice weekend so far, and getting some relaxing in, but also clearing some junk (or which there seems to be a lot!) that will be an ongoing project! enjoy your sunday xx


----------



## LilSluz

Not so "great" of news this morning but not bad either, I don't think. Woke up twice in middle of the night so by the time I poas this morning, it probably wasn't that nice concentrated kind. Anyway, I am still getting same faint positives - both at 3am & 6:30am. Tough part is that I drink SO much liquid constantly (160 - 192 oz/day) & haven't been eating much due to bronch so I am wondering if that is just flushing the urine. Long story short, I don't want to waste a $15 digi on nonconcentrated urine & since its a kind that has a worse sensitivity than Wondfo, I'm going to see what tomorrow brings when I'm at least 14DPO. I know - next time get a FRER (I will - CB digi sucks). 

BUT, at least my line-test Wondfos are famous for never having evap lines & for being very sensitive, so I place a lot of respect & confidence with them. Sorry to disappoint. I'm a little worried but my rational side says not to be, so I'm going to go take my mind off of TTC today if that's OK?

Dwrgi - Ooooh girl, you go get it on :sex: & Fx & everything else crossed you get that miracle girl!!! :dust: You have OPK? You can respond to the PM whenever - I just wanted to make sure you got it :winkwink: Also alot of times the immune issues & MTHFR are assoc with failure to implant so you can't even get to the stage of mc! :growlmad: As for testing, here are some good* "protocols" for ordering immunology testing:*

https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/immune-issues/378398-immunology-risk-factors.html (some of the links are old, but just what is presented is very in-depth!!!)

Here is another one from Altern Med site: https://www.dralisonhunter.com/immunology.html

Show THESE to that GP!!! Its NOT just mc's! :hugs:

DrS - can't you borrow some nice pretty surgical instruments & go to town on that block? :haha:

Purple - Getting excited for you! Nevermind, already am! :hugs:

Dashka - see immunology links- espec Alt Med one & the one below

Bear - good luck in 2WW, Manuiti is also there with you in 2WW post-IVF, but there are many others natural 2WW & IUI 2WW right now. To all of thos ein 2WW :dust::dust::dust:

Carole - you are very sweet & you lift our spirits with your success story :hugs:

Ladies - just found a *Guide to Immune Testing* in the UK. Its old (2007) but looks pretty comprehensive as far as helpful info. This can help those not in UK too if you wanted testing done: 

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0 

There's important info on how he got his tests done - he contacted the lab directly (so Dashka???):
_To undertake these tests I contacted and paid the RFU lab directly: 
Rosalind Franklin University of Medicine and Science
Clinical Immunology Laboratory
CLIA ID #14D0646416
3333 Green Bay Road
North Chicago
IL 60064
USA_


Hope you all hHaving a date w/Netflix today as I'm trying to have that one last rest-up before going back to work. Getting better so I want to keep it that way. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils - Oh don't worry girl.... Remember Laura from the other thread.... she got a positive on Day 12 on a digi....she swears by them being better than FRER.... But I understand not wanting to waste the money... waiting until 14 DPO is a good idea anyway...
I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! Please try to think positive.. :)

Thanks for all the info! I'm going to look through it... It looks very similar the the binder of info that my sister gave me (all the stuff she printed off when she was in consults with Dr. Beer's Center)... I find it all VERY overwhelming.... There could be a billion things that it could be really? I may wait until the busy time at work is over and then possibly think about going to a clinic again that's closer to work for cycle monitoring again and possible IUI - although I really don't know if I'm ready for all that again. I have been doing a little research on natural systemic enzyme therapy for infertility using Wobenzym N (due to immune issues) and may give that a try... I really need to find out whether I have it or not and which of the billion things do I have? 
I find I don't like my frame of mind when I start worrying about all this... it goes from a 'trusting of myself' to the 'down on myself' frame of mind.... That's just me.

Hello to everyone out there - need to run as AD has a cold now and is very needy... :)

love you all!!
xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies

bearlake, welcome back and I also have everything crossed for this IVF cycle :hugs::hugs:

LilS, yes if your weeee is very dilute it is worth waiting for 14dpo as those tests are expensive (I am too cheap to buy anything but the strips until I get some kind of + on those :haha:)

Dwrgi - get to it :sex: and I hope you have a Carole miracle :happydance: I guess that you have never temped then if you have not used FF - it might be worth giving it a try just to see what your body is doing :flower: 

Drs that vietnamese stuff sounds disgusting lol but each to their own :haha::haha:

Purple, I'm with you on the clearing out stuff, I need to do much more before I move house.

Lil/Dwrgi if you are having a secret meet up then I might try make it too :winkwink::hugs:

AFM I am being very naughty and testing early - of course BFNs so far but I think my chart still looks OK so I will not lose hope until I get a BFN at 12dpo (then I will lose it big style :haha:)


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - 8dpo is way too early lady! Talk about being a POAS addict. :haha: FX'd for you!!! Looking for joiners and stickers.

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: I am patiently waiting the results. 

Carole - When you got pregnant were you watching your diet or doing anything special?

Dwrgi - Glad you are being more aggressive with the doctors and demanding what you want! Also, your ovulation signs sound great! :thumbup: FX'd for this cycle and getting more information!!

Dashka - Whale is beautiful! Enjoy your FF toy!

Man - FX'd!! :baby: ~~~~ :hugs: :hugs: How are you doing?

Bear - Glad you are back and hopefullly the IVF gives you results! :hugs:

Ha & Missy - MIA ladies enjoying family time....see you when you get back..

Arsy - Feeling anything? Any news? 

DrS - Lol - regarding block of chocolate (ohh..love the ones with sea salt in them..yummy). Rest & Relax! Holy crap you had a crazy work week! I love Inidan, Thai, W. African (some stuff), but have not tried Vietnamese. I still think you deserve some sort of discount. Call me cheap, but customer service is customer service and I think that's pretty bad that you got crappy sperm. Hello! How the heck are you suppose to get pregnant (paying all this money and get bad sperm???).

Purple - So excited about your scan! 

Hi to everyone else!! I think Ipen is moving on to adoption? 

AFM - Feeling OK. Taking it one day at a time and trying to just enjoy the present.


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Fro, Butterfly & Dashka :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just so you guys know - Dwrgi & I (& now Butterfly) aren't meeting secretly or anything. I just didn't want to discuss all the details (back & forth & back & forth) of a non-TTC item on the TTC thread. BUT, when we nail something down, we'll post it so anyone else who wishes to join in - the more the merrier! I wish we could ALL meet, but I know that's not really practical for anyone outside the UK & even some inside who are far away... :nope:

Lots of Luvs :hugs::hugs::hugs: & LOTS of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## manuiti

Bear - :wave: welcome back. I'm in the IVF 2ww with you. I'm at 7dp3dt. How about you??? 

Froliky - thanks hun. Still feeling totally normal, as thought the IVF never happened. Just trying not to obsess about it too much, and crossing my fingers that they've embedded nicely and are developing normally. Roll on a week on Monday and OTD!

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend.
:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Man - Does that mean OTD 4/16 or the following week? :hugs: Hang in there!! We're here if you need to vent or anything. Remember not everyone feels things. Purple did not feel anything. Moreover, sometimes you think you feel something, and it's just normal strange body stuff which us women have. :hugs: I know though, the waiting sucks big time!!!


----------



## Asryellah

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly-hope you're enjoying the GP! My father was in ecstasies yesterday over Kiki Rosberg's son doing so well. We saw Father Rosberg race in the 80s, in Silverstone, I think.
> 
> 
> Amanda you there horny girl :winkwink::haha: hope you are having a good times :happydance::happydance: FX for you :thumbup::thumbup: and did you know Keke Rosberg is a Finn?
> so ofcourse we all here think as Nico is a Finn also (he's 1/2 German) though he doesn't even really speak finnish.
> 
> Bearlake - welcome to the wonderful thread :flower: you've found a good place to come!
> Purps- thanks, I was on a 2 day trip during easter :hugs: Happy 12 weeks :happydance::happydance: time goes by so fast!! :dohh:
> LilS- I'm sure you are fine, if you test tomorrow I'm sure it'll be darker line :hugs:
> Froliky, I'm already having af cramps!!! :grr::finger::finger::gun::tease::ignore:
> baaaaaahhh..I did test out the trigger, I did get faint BFP's (oh was it just so wonderful to see them!!!!:cry:) on dpo8&dpo9 but nothing today. I don't think I'll be testing anyday soon anymore, and I really don't think this is going to be THE cycle.
> Otherwise the weekend has been busy & lovely :flower: hope its been nice and sunshiny to you all too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :coolio:
> 
> ps. Butterfly, your chart is looking great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## manuiti

froliky - nope, the following week - the 23rd's my OTD. I'm not feeling down about not feeling anything. If I did feel anything it would most likely be the progesterone anyway. What will be will be... (That's my mood for the moment anyway. :haha:)

asry - how many dpo are you? is it not a bit early for af cramps? and anyway, i've read loads of post where the person was convinced af was on her way and bang bfp! hang in there hun, it aint over till it's actually over... and it's not over. :flower:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,

just checking in again....

Bearlake - hope this TWW goes quickly and that this IVF has a great outcome!:flower:

Dwrgi - you're so funny.... you go girl!!:haha: I like the new language and SOB MTHFR's!!!! :thumbup:

Manu - glad you aren't obsessing over symptoms....Like your 'laid back' attitude....:coffee: Hope this week goes quick for you!:thumbup:

Asry - Don't give up girl!! :hugs:you still have time! When are you testing? Yes you're probably getting progesterone symptoms (not AF symptoms).. xo

Purple - glad you are enjoying the weekend .... xo Was so excited to read on your journal that you heard little Purple heartbeats!:hugs:

Butterfly -your avatar is giving me a craving again.... hee hee... Your chart looks awesome... yes way too early to test... Fx for you!! :thumbup:

Carole - just wanted to say thanks again for posting your very inspirational and supportive notes... We really really appreciate them. xo:flower:

Missy - hope you are having a great time with family...:winkwink:

Lils - hope you are enjoying the day and we look forward to your report tomorrow! hee hee.... xo Hope you are feeling a little better too.:hugs:

Dr.S - I love Vietnamese food - although haven't had too many things... but I love the Pho Noodles Soup with beef..(love all the fresh basil, lime and bean sprouts you get to throw in there!) Yummy.... What happened with your melted chocolate? I love chocolate with sea salt too...:thumbup:

AFM - CD2 - AF a little crampy and I'm still sick if you can believe it! I still have the cough (although not as bad) but now I'm starting to sneeze and my nose is more congested.... I am wondering if the doctor was right about me getting allergies? Or perhaps I've caught the cold that my AD just got the other day too..... Any I'm throwing the WHATEVER... out there today....Almost 5 weeks and I'm still sick... no energy either :sleep:... I even went to the doctor's 3 times and got meds and followed their suggestions... Normally on my own stuff I can get rid of it in a few days...
WHATEVER!!!!!:dohh::dohh:

Have to get some cleaning done while AD is taking a nap... oh no she just woke up already?? too soon...
xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Lil-that is fantastic information, and you are wonderful for going to all this effort. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I had read the FF posts before but had forgotten it all, as there is so much to digest, Hope we can meet up in June! GL for tomorrow morning, btw, waiting for concentrated urine is a very sensible plan. :thumbup::thumbup:

Asry-you're a star, and I so hope those are implantation cramps! FX!!! Also, good to hear of the Finn win in the GP!!! :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-I am so excited for you! Is the temp rise a very good sign??? FX! I did used to temp, but it only showed me what I already knew-that I ov around days 13-15 and AF shows on CD28 and 29, so I lost heart with it. Good on you for sticking with it! I think you have a real scientific brain!! Hope you've been enjoying the G Pricks!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Purple-so glad that scan went well, you must be soooooo excited! :hugs::hugs:

Man-I felt exactly like that! The IVF process is soooo intense, and you feel as if you live in the clinic, and then nothing. It is such a weird experience. Hope those little embies are getting snuggled in. What happened to the third? I forget what you posted, :nope:

Love to everybody, and hope you're all okay-and Dashka, that you're better soon! Have the docs taken your bloods? Can't understand why you haven't shifted it after 5 weeks, :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies :hi: I've been on a little BnB break while my mom was here for a visit... still trying to get caught up on everything but just wanted to pop in and say I'm still here!


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi - 3rd one didn't make it. It carried on developing with multinucleated blastomeres so in all likelihood wouldn't have been viable or would have had severe chromosomal abnormalities even if it did ever implant. But the positive I took from that is that it carried on developing - it didn't arrest - which I'm hoping meant that my two inside me carried on and didn't arrest either. Can but hope! :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Kismet said:


> Hi! :hi: I've been lurking around a bit and thought I should introduce myself. I'm 38, and am going to start TTC for #1 in June/July. At the moment I'm getting off some medication, sorting out my nutrition and basically getting ready to be pregnant. I've mostly been posting in WTT but am looking forward to getting to know you ladies. :)

Welcome, Kismet! And congratulations on your pending auntie-hood! I absolutely love being an auntie - I have two nieces (10 and 2) and two nephews (both 5 - cousins, though, not twins), and I work hard to spoil them rotten. :cloud9: It's the best - all the love, all the fun, none of the disciplining. :winkwink: If DH and I end this journey with no kids of our own, we will love pouring our energy into those kiddos. :kiss:

I'm glad you popped up to introduce yourself. Please don't feel you need to wait until you're officially ttc to post regularly - I think you're close enough. :thumbup: I hope your ttc journey is a short one!


----------



## drsquid

it was nice out today... block melted yay =)

did the gym this am which was good. i am feeling a bit crampy but it is only day 10 (generally have a 14-15 day lp). hoping it is a good thing not a bad thing (but last time cramps started early i had em all along til i got my period..). 

autie- glad you are doing ok

watched the flyers penguins game today. fabulous.


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Kismet! I am an aunt but my neices and nephews llive pretty far away so I don't get to see them very much but I send them gifts and even set up a bank account for them (right now they only each have $50 :) ). Congratulations on preparing to TTC. I hope your stay is short too! 

DrS - If the block melts, then what? I hope the cramps go away. 

HA - Glad to see you're back too and had a nice time with your mom. April is 1/2 way done. How are the meds treating you? :hugs: :hugs:

I have no social life. It's bad. I need to get out more, but our home is our utopia and I love it. Moreover, there is nobody I like to be with more than my DH. Pretty sad though that I talk to you ladies more than any of my gf on the phone anymore (almost all have moved away due to jobs etc.). I just don't feel like talking to them though. Oh well. Maybe in a few months. Hope everyone had a great day. It was gorgeous here. I mowed the lawn and cleaned the pool. :happydance: :winkwink:


----------



## drsquid

froliky- chocolate soup... but at least the nuts are now free to be picked out and eaten.


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Kismet!!! Good to have you joining us, though I hope your stay is a short one.

As well as sorting your nutrition, it might be worth considering going for a quick bloods work up and an HSG, just so you can start out knowing that everything is in tip top working order. And also, if there's anything of concern, you can get it sorted at the start, just like you're doing with your nutrition. I only say this, because I wish I had when I started ttc.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## manuiti

As long as your tubes aren't blocked (as far as I've read, that's when it can hurt) it's not actually much worse than a smear test. I didn't find it bad at all, and that's that they had to try 3 times! :dohh:

Sounds like you're really well prepared.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Asryellah

HA - long time no see :flower: I've missed your posts :hugs: I hope you are doing good :hugs:
Manu - I want your calmness, can you buy it somewhere :haha:
Kismet - welcome to the thread! And I will also tell you that hsg was not painful, so do not worry :thumbup:

Now I need to vent, cos I cant do it anywhere else...sorry and thank you guys for being here :hugs:

I'm going :wacko: here, I'm 11dpiui (also 11 days past trigger shot) I told you guys yesterday I tested trigger out as I got bfn yesterday&got AF cramps. This morning my temps got down so I totally broke down :cry: my natural LH-phase is normally just around 10 days but I'm on supps. now. I decided to test anyhow, brushed my teeth after that and saw that blank stick with one line. Went to do my breakfast and I was so bummed :cry::cry: but then went to look at the test about 10 mins after and there was a line :dohh: Now it's so confusing and I'm stressed that its not legit. Could be the trigger, could be just false cos you' re supposed to toss the test after 5 min. I know you guys don't have the answer, all I can do is wait and see..just gotta tell someone!!! As I'm going nuts ](*,)
Can you see it? I wonder if this is a crappy test, Wondfo one step 25iu
 



Attached Files:







160412.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nicker

I can see it for sure but since it was after 10 minutes I would drink minimally and hold my pee for as long as I could (for at least 4 hours) and do it again. Fx


----------



## Asryellah

I think I'll wait untill tomorrow morning to test again....i think...yes I will!! I need to have some willpower now.


----------



## Nicker

Kismet - I think the hsg is different for everyone. I dont want to scare you. I didn't have any blockages and I would say yes it hurt. It wasn't bad to start but at the end I was breathing my way through it. As soon as he was done injecting the dye it started to feel better but I did have AF like cramps for the rest of the afternoon. I went home and put a heating pad on my belly. It was less painful than I had imagined from what I had read and from what a friend said. My friend had to have it done under sedation. I have a really high pain tolerance. I did not need pain medication stronger than Tylenol3 after my bowel resection due to a perforated colon from which I had gone septic. Same with the ostomy reversal surgery and the hernia repair.


----------



## Nicker

What time of day is it in Scandanavia?


----------



## purplelou

hi Kismet and welcome :flower: hope your stay here is short onceyou actually start ttc, its great that you are charting already because that gives you a head start!

HA - missed you :hugs: hope you had a nice time with your mom xxx


Asry - it looks like a bfp to me!!! same thing happened to me first time round - i confess i fished the stick out of the bathroom rubbish bin to look at it. :test: again and Ill hold my breath for you xxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks Purple-hun :) I do not want to get my hopes up as this could be false..
Nicker here in Finland time is 10.32 am (monday) now


----------



## Nicker

There is no way I could wait til tomorrow if I were you!! :test:


----------



## Bearlake

Asry, sorry I can't help you with your worry. I never test and can't quiteremember how long the trigger stays in your system. Hugs xx don't go mad, I'm sure others who test will have words of wisdom for you. 

Man- I am 7dp5dt. I'm going for a blood test tomorrow morning as am away for work for the rest of the week. don't know if I'll ask the clinic to ring me with the results on Wednesday or if I'll wait until Friday to do HPT. Strange that your test isn't due until next week isn't it? Different clinics & different protocols I suppose. 

LilS- I wouldn't worry about cramping too much; the only time i've ever seen BFP ( in 2008 that ended in mc) I had 'period' like cramps all week and was convinced that The Witch was just around the corner. Hold on in there hun xxx

Good luck Butterfly x I hope this is The Month for you xxx

Hello Kismet! Good luck on your journey, may it be short and sweet! 

I'm on my phone yet again, sorry no lovely smiley faces/ hugs! 


Gotta run, but loads of babydust for all of us who need it and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry this is short - 

Welcome Kismet & Bearlake

Lil & Asry - keeping everything crossed for you

Love to everyone.

Witch is here :(


----------



## Bearlake

Twinkle, Sorry about the Wicked Witch xxxx so wish we didn't have to see her for nine months or so.....


----------



## purplelou

Twinkle - Oh Pooh! Pooh! Pooh!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - so sorry about that :witch:

Bear lake - good luck with your blood test tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## froliky2011

Arsy - The same thing happened to me first!! Soo excited and holding my breath too. (On phone so short post) :baby:~~~~~~


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Beautiful BNB Babes! I'm sorry this is a drive-by - I'll have to catch up a little later this morning as I would really like to "try" to get back into my walking routine again (2 mos of illnesses & guests & back is starting to rebel), but just wanted to pop in really quicky.

Drum Roll please.....


----------



## LilSluz

Whew... I guess now it feels more "real". i don't know why but w/the line tests I only felt "a little pregnant" :shrug:

xoxoxoxo
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asry-that looks like a BFP to me, and you said you'd already tested the trigger out and it was a definite BFN!!!! Wwwww, amd so excited. Do as Nicker says and try to test again with concentrated urine. Might be worth waiting till tomorrow to allow the hcg to build up! Am cautiously (but very hopefully) excited for you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lil-WOW!! It's official-you're preggo!!!! Absolutely brilliant-I could not be happier for you!! So, lots of lazing around, hand to forehead and saying that you can't "possibly" to a scrap of work, that you need to rest, etc.!! Well done you and HUGE congratulations!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bearlake-good luck with the beta tomorrow! Am keeping everything crossed for you:thumbup:, Axxxx

HA-glad to have you back. How are you feeling now? When do you start your meds for IVF 2? Huge :thumbup::thumbup: to you!

Twinks, that blooming witch. Am so sorry hun, but you know it by know, loads of TLC and self pampering is in order for you, hun, and that's a command! :hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody!

I saw my GP this morning, and they took 6 vials of blood. Why do 'health professionals' speak in jargon. "Yes, I think I'll take the yellow" the nurse said. The yellow what? Balloon? Purps, sensible person, what does this meeeeeeeean??? 

So, they have done Renal & Electrolytes (eh?); Liver Function (why????), Thyroid Function (I get that), Auto Antibody, Anti Cardiolipins, ANA, and Antiphospholipid. So, Level 1s? Didn't do the Thrombophilia one, with Leiden/Lupus stuff. GP did ask what happened at IVF so I guess he's looking at implantation failure, breakdown of embryos, oh who knows. My brain hurts just thinking about it! :haha::haha:

Mwoah mwoahs to you all, and especially to the preggers women, and really to everybody, because you all deserve hugs and kisses, Axxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - Wow!!!!!! Wahhooo!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! FABULOUS NEWS!!! You must be pretty amazed. :hugs: :hugs: Enjoy your :cloud9: I know it's scary though too. We are here. Every day I am nervous, scared etc. :hug:

Bearlake - Somewhere I missed you were having a Beta already. Wow! :hugs: Good Luck!! You ladies that don't test amaze me. 

Twinks - :hugs: Sorry hon! :hugs: Enjoy a drink for me or two or three! :hugs: 

Arsy - Do you have digitals in Finland?


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks Ladies for your support :hugs::hugs: 
and Amanda :kiss::kiss::kiss: back at ya!!! When will you be getting back your results?
And I did test yesterday dpiui 10 in the morning with a Wondfo strip= bfn, and later in the afternoon (after playing 2 hrs volleyball) with CB+- =bfn
So I think its out, my gyn said it should leave your body in a week.

LilS - Yay for your BFP!!! Looking good :thumbup::thumbup: I´m sure you are in cloud :cloud9:

Froliky - yes I remember the same happening to you, just one dpiui earlier :thumbup: I really wish my end result will be the same that I'll get a proper BFP. We do have digis here too, I wont get one before I get a better line in a cheap test :haha:

Bear- good luck with beta tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:

Sweet Twinks, I'm so sorry the witch got to you...hugs to you hun


----------



## Butterfly67

kismet, welcome :hi: :hugs:

Twinkle :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LilS - yay for the digi :yipee:

Asry, woo hoo! I think :bfp: - like you say you tested the trigger out and you don't get lines that obvious unless there is a :bfp: involved - that is def no evap so I am calling it :haha: :happydance::happydance:

bearlake good luck with the test :flower:

Dwrgi, wow, lots of blood, hope you get some good info out of it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

AFM I have been testing :blush: I think maybe I had a very faint evap yesterday and then BFN today but I am keeping hope as my chart looks pretty good still :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> kismet, welcome :hi: :hugs:
> 
> Twinkle :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LilS - yay for the digi :yipee:
> 
> Asry, woo hoo! I think :bfp: - like you say you tested the trigger out and you don't get lines that obvious unless there is a :bfp: involved - that is def no evap so I am calling it :haha: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> bearlake good luck with the test :flower:
> 
> Dwrgi, wow, lots of blood, hope you get some good info out of it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> AFM I have been testing :blush: I think maybe I had a very faint evap yesterday and then BFN today but I am keeping hope as my chart looks pretty good still :thumbup:

I am SOOOOOO keeping my fingers crossed for you, young lady! It is looking good, and you are only 9 dpo, so a lot can happen still!!! It's your call on the trip too, Sat or Sun! Will be great to meet IN PERSON! Shall we bring our laptops and just email each other???!:haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Husky dogs are so twp (Welsh word for intellectually challenged). Poor Ruby was out in the sun, sleeping, or so I thought. Sleeping is her thing now, hope she's preggers. Anyway, she'd been out there ages and Gwyds and I went to check on her and there was no sign at all. Cue panic-Ruby is a Houidini extraordinaire. Gwydion knew where she was and found her for me-she'd wedged herself between a wall and a trellis fence and was stuck. No inclination to bark (they just don't bark at all), just moving back and forwards trying to get out. So I had to give her a hand, and had a big doggy kiss for my troubles. So cute! She is now fast asleep again! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil - woo hoo!!! Hurrah for the digi BFP - let's hope this is the start of another BFP landslide - we're overdue for some new ones!!

Dwrgi - how do you pronounce twp - it sounds like something I should like to use!!!

Thank you for my cuddles - I'm intending to have a very long hot hot hot bath later with a couple of glasses of wine! 

Love to you all - I'm reading & rooting for you all, just not feeling very wordy today xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Lil - woo hoo!!! Hurrah for the digi BFP - let's hope this is the start of another BFP landslide - we're overdue for some new ones!!
> 
> Dwrgi - how do you pronounce twp - it sounds like something I should like to use!!!
> 
> Thank you for my cuddles - I'm intending to have a very long hot hot hot bath later with a couple of glasses of wine!
> 
> Love to you all - I'm reading & rooting for you all, just not feeling very wordy today xxx

Bath sounds lovely and with cava/champers bubbles too. Sod it! 

You say twp quickly: too p.

Here's even more :hugs: for you:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Oh poor Ruby!! do you mean Huskies don't bark much or just ruby?? bless her being all stuck and not calling for help :hugs:

Twinks - hot bath and drinks and loveliness sounds exactly right!! :hugs:

Lil -:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Ohh I meant to say Yay for your GP doing those bloods for you! is that all the level 1 tests??


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Everyone! Finally caught up properly

ASRY!!!! I am keeping EVERYTHING CROSSED for you! FX, FX, FX!!! Test your first morning urine tomorrow & then repost ASAP! That trigger stuff has to be frustrating, but sending TONS of :dust::dust::dust: The Baby :dust: Fairy obviously hit Florida (Fro & me) so, I think she may have made her way across the pond right after! :winkwink: (& her sister went to SanFran!) Like you said Eeeeeek! I am going to remaincautiously excited & cautiously on the edge of my seat until tomorrow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Butterfly  Yeah, 8 & 9DPO is waaayyyy too early, girl! Maam, step away from the POAS with your hands up! :gun: :haha: Your chart's looking awesome tho  hang in there lil lady, not too long! And very glad you are joining us for UK meetup!!!! :dust:

Frolicky  I hope Lil Fro is getting snuggly in there!!! Stick baby Fro, stick!! Also, I know exactly what you mean about the friends. I have almost none left & its the worst thing about FL. You meet people you like, get to know them, become BFs & then they move away. People constantly coming & going in this state & half of them are a-holes or just plain weird (not the good weird) so it makes it really hard. Im on here more than I see or talk to DH & friends put together! :haha: (Were both very independent tho):hugs:

Manuiti  hang in there, honey. So many of us didnt feel a thing in 2WW when preg. :thumbup: I am also sorry to hear about #3, but like you said its promising for #1 & 2! FX!!! :dust:

Dwrgi  LOL on the laptops! (I'll bring mine too) :rofl: So, did you get your groove on there little lady? Hope your tummy feels better from the folic acid, but glad you are taking it just in case. Cant wait to get your tests back! I guess if they come back normal, or maybe even if not, insist on any others you feel your would like. And, it sounds like ov day changed for you - CD19 or 20? May have to pick up that BBT again? It can defin change from month-to-month & espec as we get older or have issues. Im so glad you liked the info! How great would it be if you just up & got preg this month?! FX for you darlin!!!! :dust:

DrS  hope you are enjoying yourself with that melted block of chocolate-nutty goo! And also getting some :sleep: 10DPIUI  you are getting so close  FX!!! (When do you test, or do you wait for AF?) :dust:

Kismet  Welcome to TTC#1, 35+! You may not need it but just so you know, I had 29 vials taken (my blood ran out a couple of times  took 2 hrs.) so if for any reason in your TTC journey you feel like somethings not right, you have a gut feeling or you just want to be super-thorough, you dont need them now, but there are more out there (& more)

HA  Welcome back! Hope you had a great time w/your mommy & hope she did some mom stuff (like laundry & cleaning!) :haha:. Moms are so great for lifting our spirits, so I hope she lifted yours even more! :hugs:

Twinkle  boo on the :witch:!!! :grr::grr::grr: :hugs: Scary how our minds think alike  I was sooo gonna ask Dwrgi the same thing! :haha: Enjoy that nice hot bubble bath (or bubbly bath, or both!) :winkwink: (have 1 for me please)

Bear  I think Asry had the cramps? But thanks for your nice words anyway & I agree, lots of people say AF cramps but its implantation cramps! :haha: GL on testing!!! FX!

Dashka  found some info on immune testing in Toronto little lady! Read all the way thru the 1st one (not too long) - $200 for testing!? They even ref Dr Beer being $3k Not sure about the 2nd one, but it sounds like she may do it & shes naturopathic or something similar (Im a little twp in that area & didnt have time to read), so worth a call tho? 

https://ivf.ca/forums/topic/9448-testing-in-toronto-for-immune-issues/ 

https://www.fertilitycareclinic.ca/unexplained_infertility.html

Purple - :hugs: & :hugs: coming your way for scan day!!! 

:hi: to anyone I missed (Im sorry  have load sot catch up on at work!)

I love you all & sending huge ENORMOUS :hugs: to those who got :af: or WTOv & :dust: to all those in 2WW/testing!!!!! Lets keep this Baby :dust: Fairy in BUSINESS! :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust:
AFM  betas later today, get results tomorrow. xoxox


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - aww how cute!!! (she's probably the do-it-yourselfer type) :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - your chart looks great!! and 9dpo is too early - step away from the tests for a few days :winkwink: and Ill keep everything crossed for you xxxx


Ladies - I would love to meet up with you, depending on the when and where, if theres room for another one??


----------



## twinkle1975

There's a meeting possibility??????


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - Do you have a doctor's appointment tomorrow.

I am actually seeing the doctor today. I am concerned about the progesterone suppositories and having a sensitive cervix. My body is sensitive to everything and hates any prescriptions etc. In any case, I am very fortunate they found a spot for me at 3:30 p.m. I'll probably be the crazy patient having to come in for every little concern. If I had not tested I would not have known I was pregnant and then 15 dpo I started spotting/bleeding slightly. I guess some think it's better to just let nature take it's course but if you would not have tested and got those symptoms then what? Curious about how you ladies that don't test would handle the situation.


----------



## dashka

Lils - YAY YAY YAY!!!!! SO GREAT TO SEE THAT WORD ON THERE !!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am SOOOO happy for you!!! Take it easy now and good luck on the Beta this afternoon!

Thanks so much for the info you dug up for me on Toronto testing... I am going to ask my sister about it too (her doctor is mentioned on one of those links -he's the one that sends people to Dr.Beer's centre) Maybe she has heard of the other doctors... I was told that there are docs that do Level 1 testing but not Level 2 (NK cells here)... Going to do more research myself too -thank YOU SO MUCH! You are always thinking about everyone else!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xoxo


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies My boss is out today so a little quieter ahh..:coffee:

Kismet  Hello and welcome! I had the HSG years ago and had a similar experience to Nicker (was painful on one side and had AF type cramping for a few hours after procedure (and I was taking something for pain). They werent able to tell me if that side was blocked or if it spasmed because sometimes that can happen on the 2nd side as the body defends itself. Make sure you take some Advil or something just before. GL!!

Twinks  Im sorry to hear AF arrived. But hope you enjoy that wine and bath!:flower:

Asry  OMG girl  I am crossing all limbs that it wasnt a fluke and that you may still get your BFP!!! xo:hugs:

Dwrgi  so funny  my brain hurts too when I read all those tests I took so many vials of blood a few times  like 13 each time for different Level 1 tests (many of those look similar) although not sure they got all of them. It was a mix of what my MD and my ND ordered. Hope you get your results soon! Glad Ruby is okay and thank goodness you were able to come to her rescue! Xo:thumbup::kiss:

Butterfly  your chart is looking devine! I am so praying for you that this happens!:hugs:

Frolicky  good luck at the doctors today! :thumbup:I am like you I feel like I dont have a social life (well especially with AD now)  My friends all got married in their early twenties and had kids early and we really lost touch My DH also lost touch with his friends.. We dont live in an area with many people our age unfortunately  so its pretty much family all the time and YOU GUYS!!! (and friends at work  but we dont get together or anything  we see enough of each other there!) 

Bearlake  good luck testing!! All limbs crossed for you! :hugs:

AFM - wee little AD got a cold on Sat. and then my nose started running like a fountain yesterday and still have sore throat (although coughing is a lot better) I am starting to believe this allergy thing might be involved! I think taking Bee Pollen twice over the last 2 weeks may have made it worse as I didnt realize the trees were budding as much as they were. Ive never had allergies (other than one season 6-7 years ago  and Bee Pollen helped  but you need to take it in March way way way before Pollen season..and dont take if there is already Pollen in the air. :dohh:Its been so windy too that that mixed with lack of rain has made allergies so bad for everyone. I took a Claritin (anti-histamine) last night just to test it and not sure if its working yet.. I can still feel the post nasal thing (Gross) If the Claritin doesnt help then it must have morphed in to a cold or got from AD. I want my old self back!:nope:

Hello to everyone I missed. Love you all and have a GREAT DAY!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hey Lils - I'm still SOOO excited for you girl!! Did you do anything else different this month? Besides starting the L-MTHF - Folic Acid? that was only a couple of weeks ago right?
Do tell!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh yes purple and twinks if you can make it we are looking at when LilS comes over for the Glastonbury trip :happydance:

froliky, lilS and dashka I am with you there - not many friends either. I have I'd say 2 good ones close by but both married, one with kids, a couple more not so close and a few that live miles away so I don't get out much either. When I was in Dubai it sounds like the same as FL in that you would make friends and then they would leave... :cry::hugs:

Lol at the laptop A, I think I am attached to mine with string! :haha:


----------



## purplelou

I have no social life either....I moved here from Essex - (a long way) to be with dh a few years ago, so all my "friends" are people Ive met at work, because I am a lazy so and so and really like to be home after work, slobbing out.... I know - it's my own fault, but I love being all comfy :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo meet sounds exciting - keep us updated!! 

I wish we were all closer - it would be so much fun to hang out with you all!!


----------



## purplelou

twinkle1975 said:


> Ooo meet sounds exciting - keep us updated!!
> 
> I wish we were all closer - it would be so much fun to hang out with you all!!

I would LOVE that!!


----------



## manuiti

LilS - :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Asry - omg, I really hope that's not an evaporation line. Got everything crossed for your test tomorrow!!!!

Dwrgi - wow that's a whole lot of blood! Hope they result in some answers for you. And oh how I laughed reading about your silly pooch. Gotta love 'em! :haha:

Butterfly - got everything crossed for your next test too!!!

afm - I've been pretty symptomless until today. ok, the odd twinge here and there which I've just written off to 'it could be anything'. and today i've got cramps as though I was on the heaviest day of af. well, i don't get cramps as such, just a very sort of heavy feeling, and i only ever get it for one day during af. and that's totally how i feel today. i'm 8dp3dt or 11dpo and i'm a pretty spot on 13 or 14 day luteal phase person, so a bit early for this feeling normally. really hope it's not af trying to show up early! i am starting to get tempted to start POAS... but should probably wait until about friday as I've read the ovidrel trigger can hang around for up to 14 days... though it would be kinda fun to see two lines for the first time, even if they weren't real. Tempting...

:wave: to everyone else!!! And sending you all a big swishy :hugs: from me, just because I'm in a huggy sort of mood. :)


----------



## froliky2011

Man - FX'd for you!!! :baby: ~~~~~ vibes ~~~~~~

Dwrgi - :hugs: for you and Ruby!!! Glad he's fine. I hope the blood tests give you some real answers! :hugs: 

I just finished a meeting with the cutest ladies (greek) going through their estate plans. I don't think I have ever laughed so much. Two of the ladies are childless and grew up in an orphanage. Interesting. They were a breath of fresh air I must say.


----------



## Dwrgi

manuiti said:


> afm - I've been pretty symptomless until today. ok, the odd twinge here and there which I've just written off to 'it could be anything'. and today i've got cramps as though I was on the heaviest day of af. well, i don't get cramps as such, just a very sort of heavy feeling, and i only ever get it for one day during af. and that's totally how i feel today. i'm 8dp3dt or 11dpo and i'm a pretty spot on 13 or 14 day luteal phase person, so a bit early for this feeling normally. really hope it's not af trying to show up early! i am starting to get tempted to start POAS... but should probably wait until about friday as I've read the ovidrel trigger can hang around for up to 14 days... though it would be kinda fun to see two lines for the first time, even if they weren't real. Tempting...
> 
> :wave: to everyone else!!! And sending you all a big swishy :hugs: from me, just because I'm in a huggy sort of mood. :)

I sooooooo hope those are implantation cramps, keeping everything crossed for you! Yes, it has crossed my mind too, to take a preg test within the trigger shot days, just to see the two lines! Sad, aye?! 

Big :hugs: to you! Axxx


----------



## dashka

oh Man - I so hope those are good cramps -implantation cramps! I would totally be tempted just like you to test even if it is the trigger showing 2 lines... would just be nice to see if for once! xoxo GL!


----------



## purplelou

Man oh I hope hope hope that's the embies snuggling in that you are feeling !


----------



## drsquid

On my phone so... Congrats to the new bfps and glad to see you said the fairy was in sf cause I'm just across the bay but heading to the city this afternoon. Today is 11dpiui. I'd prefer to wait for af but using progesterone will prevent that. I plan on testing Thursday. 

I ended up throwin out the chocolate (and an unopened cookie In a wrapper). Put the trash out and an this am foud the cookie wrapper and the chocolate box empty on the ground. The trash wasn't knockedover and nothing else was strewn around so I guess it was a person. Kinda ick though. Got a speeding ticket this am too (heh and went to try to take care of it and got laughed at by the lady. Apparently the cops take 6-8 wks to turn in their citations). Paid my taxes today too. That should be enough pain. 

I'm a bit crampy and my right lower back hurts but I've also been workin out so... Hope all are well and ash @[email protected] I'm sorry


----------



## padbrat

Hello all!

Firstly a big apology for causing so much confusion to our friends across the pond... I did mean tea as in dinner.... not the drink!! LOL

So much has gone on..... Dash thanks for the advice.. I had heard that 3 days before OV elsewhere... gotta be worth a try eh!

Lils!! BFP BFP BFP>>>>> AWESOME!

Fro -progesterone is well known for causing spotting hun, pleased it is all finished now and everything is OK!

Purps mate... happy 12 weeks!!! YAY!

Hey Carole! 

Dwrgi it is absolutely crazy how much blood they take from you isn't it?? When do you get the results?

Twink hun luvs to ya!

Butterfly.... loving loving that juicy chart.... but be patient grasshopper!! HAHA

Man am all hoping for your 2 embies and also Bear! Come on grow!

Hey anyone not mentioned... hope you are all good!

Have been away for a week with Hubby and pooch! Was really good. Am now hoping that the baby fairy stays in FL until I get there in a few weeks and gets me good and pinked up!! LOL

Whereabouts are you FL girls at?

Whats this about a meet?... hmmmm.....


----------



## LilSluz

Frolicky - how did your Dr appt go? Everything OK? :flower: 

Dashka - there were only 2 diff things I did this cycle: (1) gf juice & mucinex to produce loads of EWCM (& I didn't run out 5 days before ov this time; bought 4 gallons of gf juice!), and then (2) my MTHFR meds (5mg folic acid/folate combo, extra B6 & B12 and the baby aspirin). I've had a feeling all along I had implant probs so I'm pretty sure it was me kicking MTHFR's a$$ that did it. :haha: (so mature). 

Manuiti - ahhh, I think I misunderstood what DP_ you were! I kept just looking at the first #, but makes much more sense now mamacita! So 11DPO is so much closer!!!! FX those are implant cramps!!! I forgot you are in S.A. - I think the fairy's other sister, espanol hada, went to S.A. if I'm not mistaken...? haha: )

DrS - eeeeewwwwww! :sick: :haha: Hope those cramps are a good sign :thumbup: I just paid my taxes, too. If I wasn't pregnant I'd be :cry: right now after that check! Booo on speeding tkt! How fast? :twisted:

Pad - yeah you had us all in an uproar over the word "tea" :haha: Don't worry, the Fairy is making her rounds, but then is coming back our way! She has to stop in Canada for a bit, head on to Chicago & then she'll fly south again by June don't you worry! :thumbup: I'm just south of Boca Raton (20 mins N of Ft Lauderdale?) & Fro is about 1 hr(?) N of me. You're going to be in Orlando right? It's about 3.5 hrs from me - it's north & west (in the middle of the state kind-of). You are going to the "Magic Kingdom" you know, so tinkerbell makes her home there.... :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

Pad - We are in Southeast Florida. 

Update - I went to the doctor and she took me off progesterone. I don't even want to tell you what was in my peepee, it was the grossest thing I ever seen!!!!! YUCK!!! I felt like it was irritated and so I got in a.s.a.p. and bingo - found the damn culprit. No longer on progesterone and if blood level comes back good, I am free of any meds! Whew! My body is very sensitive. 

In addition, doctor said we could jog/run do our normal exercises but just listen to your body. Everyone is different in pregnancy and you should not be red, overheating and sweating like crazy. Other than that, she told me not to stress about checking my pulse etc. I guess those books from the library give conservative information. The moral of the story: We are all different, listen to your body and you'll be fine. If your body says "I need to rest"...well there you go. 

Coming soon...scan pic from ultrasound today...


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - I meant to say BOOOO on colds & allergies!!! I'm healing pretty quickly from the bronch - I think partly bc the humidity down here (seems to kill :sick:nesses). I think you need a vacation in Florida for your health!!! :winkwink: Poor AD, hope she is OK. :flower:

:hugs:

WHOA - I just spotted a new CHART to stalk!!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Ultrasound today. Fingers crossed the little bean sticks like superglue. Acupuncturist predicts a boy???? I hope she's wrong, but I will be happy with healthy!!!

Spoiler


----------



## agape love

Alright ladies Drs appointment tomorrow. I really don't even know if I ovulated this month or not because I just quit testing because it was becoming a little depressing to never see a positive on the OPK. Been having a lot of CM for awhile now and some small cramps. I have to say I never had my side boob (lol) hurt so much. Other than that I am just extra tired these days. 

Wouldn't it be a wonderful surprise to hear him say hey you are pregnant? Hopeful thoughts I guess as I know I am going to be on more meds next cycle. Not looking forward to that but will do whatever I must do to get my dream. 

All I can say is booooo to taxes as I am about to write my check too. Hopeful that one day I can get that tax break.

Loving seeing all those wonderful BFPs and hoping the fairy stops off here in Tennessee before heading back to Florida. :)

I think I am going to take me a nap....I have been tired all day long. At least tomorrow I can snuggle up to DH when I come back from my Drs appointment.

Oh I did have a dream two nights ago that I was pregnant but the crazy part is everyone in my life was telling me I was and I didn't even know. Got to love baby brain.

Wishing nothing but baby dust and sticky vibes to you all!

My ticker is all wrong as AF has not even showed up.....still on the same cycle...CD 30


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Pad - We are in Southeast Florida.
> 
> Update - I went to the doctor and she took me off progesterone. I don't even want to tell you what was in my peepee, it was the grossest thing I ever seen!!!!! YUCK!!! I felt like it was irritated and so I got in a.s.a.p. and bingo - found the damn culprit. No longer on progesterone and if blood level comes back good, I am free of any meds! Whew! My body is very sensitive.
> 
> In addition, doctor said we could jog/run do our normal exercises but just listen to your body. Everyone is different in pregnancy and you should not be red, overheating and sweating like crazy. Other than that, she told me not to stress about checking my pulse etc. I guess those books from the library give conservative information. The moral of the story: We are all different, listen to your body and you'll be fine. If your body says "I need to rest"...well there you go.
> 
> Coming soon...scan pic from ultrasound today...

Whoa Fro! Ultrasound TODAY?! Wow! When is hb? They check for other stuff?

I gotta get off this site. It's taking 15 min to post a few sentences, but the Country Crock & Macy's ads are working just fine in the meantime...

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Ultrasound today. Fingers crossed the little bean sticks like superglue. Acupuncturist predicts a boy???? I hope she's wrong, but I will be happy with healthy!!!
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 378511

Awww Lil Fro-Fro - looks just like you! :flower:
:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

That would be great news Agape - FX!!!! 

I don't catch the +OPK unless I test 2x (& when temps dips, 3x) a day. I'll test & 3 hrs later - negative. We may just be quick ov'rs?

Let us know what happened at Drs. appt! :flower:


----------



## manuiti

froliky2011 said:


> Ultrasound today. Fingers crossed the little bean sticks like superglue. Acupuncturist predicts a boy???? I hope she's wrong, but I will be happy with healthy!!!
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 378511

That's so cool!!!! :happydance: Glad they circled it though! lol


----------



## froliky2011

manuiti said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound today. Fingers crossed the little bean sticks like superglue. Acupuncturist predicts a boy???? I hope she's wrong, but I will be happy with healthy!!!
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 378511
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cool!!!! :happydance: Glad they circled it though! lolClick to expand...

I know. :haha:

Agape - I am not sure? I use the CBFM and OPKs and when/if I got "High Fertility" on my monitor I would start with the OPKs twice/day to see when LH surge happened. Look at the expiration dates. I have had some bad ones. Also, I got my LH surge 2-3 days after CM. Strange how everyone is different. In addition, taxes suck big time!!


----------



## drsquid

Froliky- I nearly cried writing the checks. I had nothing with held. I should be happy I get paid well but... Yowch that check hurt to write. Good thing I am good at letting money sit in the bank and not spending it. Yay for the us.


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - Are you independent contractor? Self-employed? I am independent contractor so I do get good deductions. I send quarterly payments in with social sec./medicaid etc. I really shouldn't complain actually. My DH gets raped big time compared to me.


----------



## drsquid

Yeah I am til July. Never remember to send inthe quarterlies. I don't really get any special deductions cause I dont work from home etc. looking forward to not paying both sides of social security etc.


----------



## Asryellah

Ummmm..ok.
Is this REALLY happening to us now?! Is this real? Are we finally lucky after more than 1,5 years, on cycle 20?:cloud9: I cannot believe this :wacko:

I did three tests this morning and almost threw up my coffee when looking at the tests :coffee: all had a second line within 5 minutes.

ps. I'm sorry I dont seem to get this picture into a spoiler, I DO NOT want to rub this into anyones face. I know how it is. I love you guys :hugs:

pps. DrS - I've been having AF pains also..:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







170412.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nicker

Looks pretty real to me :) congrats!


----------



## purplelou

OMG Asry - that is 3 BFPs!!!!
congratualtions honey!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

I think the fairy is in Europe!!


----------



## purplelou

frol - love the scan pic!! :) it's a tiny frols!!

DrS sorry about the chocolate lump :( but yucky that someone retrieved it from your trash :haha:

Lils - how are you feelig hun??

Butterfly - still have everything crossed for you xxx

missy and HA - Im going to stalk you in a bit :hugs:

Pad - a week away sounds lovely! did you go anywhere nice?? if I see the fairy, I will tie her up and send her off to you :hugs:

Dwrgi - big loves :hugs: just because xx

Twinkle - I would love if we could all meet up, although I said to DH last pm, I will probably burst into tears when I see you all! :dohh:

agape - good luck today ! :hugs:

huge :hugs: to everyone else, never, carole, Ipen (just in case) Manuiti - hang in there lovely! Nicker, Dashka and Lady (in case you are lurking) Omm, Nikki, and anyone Im missing (there are so many of us now I am sure Im forgetting someone)

afm - 1 sleep till scan tomorrow, Ill let you now how it goes.


----------



## Butterfly67

Asry, yes it is real I knew lines like the first one don't lie :haha: :yipee::yipee: congrats :cloud9:

Fro, :awww: cute lil fro :happydance:

Afm, I know you may not agree with me but I now consider myself out this month after a temp drop and the bfns of the last few days. Stats tel. Me that is the case :haha: so it is mentally on to next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asry-wait there:

:flower::flower::flower::haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::pink::pink::pink::blue::blue::blue::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: and a HUGE 

CONGRATULATIONS! to you!!!

So very pleased and delighted for you! I bet you can't believe it! Oh hun, well done! 

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Purps-good luck with your scan tomorrow! You must be so excited! Thinking of you, Axxxx And :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: right back at you!!! xxxx

Butterfly-what a bummer, am so sorry hun. Onwards and upwards and next cycle it is, big :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss: to you! You'll get there, just dyfal donc (carry on). xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - thanks lovely :) - I love that "loopy" dancing smilie - have you seen it's little eyes boggle :haha:
It's brilliant they we can all learn welsh from you whilst we do our favourite hobby (be on this site!)

Butterfly - I won't patronise you, (but Im still holding out hope for you) :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

see I knew I'd forgotten someone - :hi: Kismet! and sorry xx


----------



## Asryellah

Butterfly67 said:


> Asry, yes it is real I knew lines like the first one don't lie :haha: :yipee::yipee: congrats :cloud9:
> :

Ha ha Butterfly, yes you did call it already yesterday :hugs::hugs:
Its just so hard to believe.
And don't lose your hope on this cycle, my temps dipped yesterday also (dpiui11) so you are still on the game :thumbup:

Thank you guys for you lovely words, and being so happy for me aww..:cry: happytears

I used to listen Amy Winehouses song "our day will come" to boost up my feelings when getting af, and now I think our day came. Although, I will go and get a digi today and test tomorrow morning. If it says "raskaana" (preggers) then I'll tell OH..
He's gonna flip :happydance:

SORRY, I cant seem to focus on anything else....I'll behave better soon!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

*OMG ASRY!!!! I AM SO, SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! 
*
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::bunny::bunny::bunny::wine::wine::wine::drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :beer::beer::beer: 

Aw, Lil Asry!!!:crib: 

:hugs::friends::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly - that dip is not very big AND it could be an implantation dip at 10DPO!!! Look at my chart - I got 2 of them (within the implant window). You can mentally check out if you feel better, but I'll be stalking & hoping for you young lady!

Purps - So excited for scan!!!

Asry - I couldn't get the pics into a spoiler either so was also worried about sensitivity. But I think we've all been thru the ringer together for so long (together or apart) that we are all just so happy for each other when :bfp:'s arrive! It's not a monthly occurrence by any stretch of the mind & I think we all represent women who are not just TTC#1,35+, but we all also seem to have complicating issues of one thing or another. It seems to take us even longer than our >35 counterparts & we tend to deal with way more losses, and seeing BFP's give us all that much needed HOPE to carry on!!!
(I couldn't sleep & had to come check on you!)


----------



## Asryellah

LilS!!! Go to sleeep!!!!! :sleep::sleep: you little nutter you :haha:
you need some rest momma :cloud9:

Thank you, :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Ahhh blinkypooh!! I forgot Bearlake too :dohh: hello lovely :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi guys. I'm waiting for betas from Dr. - will call this morning, but my hopes have been sorta dashed this morning. I'm not out yet, but I feel like I'm hanging on by a thread, here. My temps dipped - in a big way today. Grant it, I took it at 4:30am instead of 6:30am, but that wouldn't make that much of a difference. Spotted a little pink yesterday which isn't a big deal. Also having sharp pains for last 2 days which is "supposedly ok". But put them all together and add a few cramps? We'll see. 

At least I know I can get pregnant (again). I knew there was a good chance of mc bc of that MOTHERF*CK*R, but had so much hope anyway. I still have some, but I am a realistic person. :shrug: Will post later. xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL ladies you have me chuckling :haha: Yes, also happy to see bfps from you lovelies :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:

Thanks LilS, yes I see the dips in your chart :thumbup: and purps, happy for anyone to still hold out hope, maybe I am a bit premature but I guess just trying to protect myself :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Hi guys. I'm waiting for betas from Dr. - will call this morning, but my hopes have been sorta dashed this morning. I'm not out yet, but I feel like I'm hanging on by a thread, here. My temps dipped - in a big way today. Grant it, I took it at 4:30am instead of 6:30am, but that wouldn't make that much of a difference. Spotted a little pink yesterday which isn't a big deal. Also having sharp pains for last 2 days which is "supposedly ok". But put them all together and add a few cramps? We'll see.
> 
> At least I know I can get pregnant (again). I knew there was a good chance of mc bc of that MOTHERF*CK*R, but had so much hope anyway. I still have some, but I am a realistic person. :shrug: Will post later. xoxo

Lil-I sooooooooooooooooooooo hope the betas will allay your fears, I think we get a bit neurotic about every twinge. Try not to worry hun, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry Lils cross posted with you - your temp is still above cover line :thumbup: and 2 hours is supposed to make about 0.2 degrees (sorry I only know C) I think so pretty similar to before. Anyway, I have everything crossed and hope you get good results back from the doc :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Arsy - Congratulations :happydance: Yeah!!!!!

Lil -:hugs: I have FX'd for you. 

Butterfly - I had a dip too about 0.2 but ever since 15 dpo now up pretty consistently. :hug:


----------



## dashka

I'm on my phone so can't post proper.... But Congrats ASRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

Lil.. Hope you are ok and beta comes out fine. Xox

From... Nice scan.... Hope it reassured you... Also you could do the prog cream if you want to have a smaller amount for reassurance...

Will post better later!! Love u all!!


----------



## dashka

Sorry that was Frolickly not From


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - Your chart is cute. :)

Purple - Yeah for scan soon!!! :happydance:

Hugs to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Asry - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats hun!!!!!

Purps - all the best for tomorrow's scan. :flower: Bet you can't wait!!!

LilS - [-o&lt; that you're not out and that you get the results you need to breathe easy. Hang in there hun! :hugs:



Butterfly67 said:


> maybe I am a bit premature but I guess just trying to protect myself :wacko:

I get that and you do what you need to do to stay sane. But I'm going to hold out hope for you too. :hugs:

afm - nothing much to report. heavy crampy feeling is gone and back to no clues of any sort from my body. hurry up monday!!!! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Bearlake

Asry- seriously good news !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Purple - good luck for your scan xx:hugs::hugs: :hugs:

LilS -fingers crossed that it's just one of those scary things people have in their early pregnancy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - I am praying your temp 'blip' is just that, and your temps start raising again tomorrow. I used to temp, and just got so peed off with the drop in the temps in the end of each month. Keeping my hopes up for you but understand if it's hard for you atm. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Frolicky- the scan was so cute! How amazing that they can pinpoint such a eeny weeny little embryo in there. Very happy for you!

Manuiti & DrS - When are you due to test? Hope the TWW isn't too horrid for you. :hugs:

Drwgi - Did you actually manage to get your GP to run all those tests??? Impressive. My Gp is SO unenthusiastic to do ANYTHING. She is nice but not particularly 'active'... I'm just thinking ahead if this cycle dioes not work. I'm thinking of starting the higher dose Folic Acid next cycle and see if that makes any difference. How long do you have to wait for the results? :hugs:
:hugs::hugs:

NOw I know I have forgotten some of you, but I have to run. 

Truck loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to you all!


----------



## Bearlake

Oh, forgot to say, I had my beta this morning. The Dr will ring me with a result either this evening or tomorrow. Got a horrid feeling it did not work yet again and because of that I almost dont want to know the results!! I'm such a chicken....

xxx


----------



## manuiti

Got my FXd for you Bear!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Betas back. 21. :nope: "Median" level should be 102. I'm testing again tomorrow. Even the nurse couldn't tell me just "how low" they were - I had to google it. :evil: 

Aye Carumba :dohh::wacko:


----------



## purplelou

Bear - I am hoping and hoping and hoping for you hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get better beta news tomorrow chick xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

bear, fingers crossed and lil, hoping the next beta comes out good and it is a slow burner :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Bear - good luck & FX!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so we have a date/place for the "UK Meetup"! :happydance:

Date: June 10th 2012 (Sunday)
Time: 12pm to 5pm(ish)? (Bath time; not sure if you guys have diff time zones?)
Place: Bath, UK

What: A nice lunch, mosey around the shops, have afternoon tea (the type with brown liquid and a cream cake!) and mosey some more. (Dwrgi's words bc I never had cream cake - sounds sooo yummy!)

Who: Dwrgi, Butterfly, Lils and __________?????

Who's in?

:happydance:


----------



## purplelou

I would love to come, I have written the date in my diary :) it does depend on dad etc and how things are, so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## purplelou

completly off topic - but Butterfly - I love your seagull pic - beautiful :)


----------



## manuiti

FXd for you LilS, hope the next one is better. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: How long are your cylces typically? They look really long. Mine are much shorter. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Bear - :hugs: 

Waiting is a BEEEOOTCH!!


----------



## drsquid

lil- fingers crossed

bear- i cant believe theyd make you wait a whole day.. crazy

asry- congrats.. im holding out, dunno. im hopeful but... i had af type cramps for a week one cycle and got all excited only to be bummed when af finally did show. ive had heartburny stuff for two days now (thought it was from my dinner sunday but i still have it today). so im kinda hopeful. boobs are huge but that is the progesterone (though i keep second guessing if theyve gotten bigger the last few days despite the dose not changing). 

purple- looking forward to us pics


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> completly off topic - but Butterfly - I love your seagull pic - beautiful :)

Aw thanks purps I finished painting it yesterday :blush: Really hope you can make it for the meet. Maybe we can do something kind of spa like too if we have time even if just a manicure or something nice as I don't do that much kind of stuff :happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly - it is beautiful, I didn't realise you had painted it! gorgeous!!


----------



## manuiti

Wow Butterfly, I hadn't realised you did that either. You're very talented! :flower:

DrS - fingers crossed this is your one. I'm kinda disappointed as my boobs have kinda gone back to normal despite the progesterone. lol

afm - ok, I've caved and just got back from buying 7 hpts at the pharmacy. It's been almost 2 hours since my last wee so just have to hold out for another hour at least and then I will start poas today and then in the mornings. I just can't bare the waiting and think I would rather be braced for any potential bad news before otd... though I'm hoping it'll be more of a case of being able to start celebrating a day or two before ofd. who knows... :shrug:


----------



## Asryellah

:hugs:Oh LilS, I'm praying for you, I reeeallly hope tomorrow will bring better news for you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bearlake - I know the feeling "not wanting to know" I had that this morning, before testing I felt like I don't want to do it, I dont want to get bfn.

Fro- your scan looks so amazing :cloud9: there she is!!!

Your meeting is something I'd really love to do, I wish I'd have the extra money to pop on the plane and come and hang out with you guys, sounds soooo lovely :wohoo: you ARE going to have a fabulous time I know that and already jeleous!!!:happydance::wohoo::wine::pizza::icecream:

DrS, FX for you :thumbup::thumbup: About symptoms, I don't have any what I've read about. Thats why its hard to believe what the tests are saying. 
Only weird thing last 2 days has been is that my stomach is noisy after one hour of eating breakfast- of hunger! And that's embarassing in our open office..and

Spoiler
I've become some poopypants for the last 4 days:haha:, usually I go like once a day but now 2-3!!!:shrug: I thought constipation is more usual

WOW Butterfly!!! You are an awesome artist!!:)

Manu, good luck with testing..it can be tempting ;) GOOD LUCK, I have a good feeling about you

How's everyone else doing? Hope you lovely ladies are good!!


----------



## padbrat

Asry congrats on your BFP hun... funnily enough you have a symptom that I have had before is my pregnancies... however the progesterone soon turned it all the other way! LOL... it is something to do with the hormone surge in early pregnancy I think...

Lils.... I am hoping that you may be out on your dates slightly... so that is why you are lower than you expected.

Bears good luck hun

Fro nice scan chick!! If I remember correctly I saw HBs in mine at about 5-6 weeks... but some don't see them until 9 weeks ish.

Nice work Butterfly! 

Good luck Man!!! Am impatiently waiting for your POAS results!

Purps hope your scan goes beautifully hun! I went to the New Forest for a few days with Hubby and my dog and had a grand time! Then I was in Covent Garden for the weekend as a friend is going back to Canada.... saw her off with a good ol fashioned Brit hangover! haha

Dr S that symptom spotting will drive you nuts! LOL
I soooo wish I could make the meet... Bath is awesome... but guess where I am..... yup I am in Florida waiting for the BFP fairy! LOL


----------



## froliky2011

I just wanted to give you an update on yesterday's blood results. I go in again on Thursday for another scan and more blood (results on Friday I believe).

Spoiler
HCG - 2133 Progesterone 53 (I get to go off the suppositories.. :happydance:)


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies...
okay time for proper post:

ASRY - OMG OMG OMG!!!! CONGRATS GIRL!!!!
SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Manu - glad cramping is gone...and GL on the testing... may the testing begin!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Lils - Oh I hope you are still in girl... It's true maybe the betas will just go up slower?? It happened to my sister with her last pregnancy... the doctor kept saying it didn't work, it didn't work... because the betas were going up so slowly..... and that went on for a couple of weeks....SO DON'T GIVE UP HOPE YET!!! Are you on any progesterone or progesterone cream??? GL tomorrow! xoxo:thumbup:

Frolicky - so awesome about the scan.... :flower:

Purple - good luck on scan coming up.. tomorrow right? :thumbup::thumbup:
I want photos please!

Bearlake - hope the Beta results come back great ...All limbs crossed for you!:flower::winkwink:

Butterfly - WOW a true artiste!!!great job.. FX for you girl!!!:thumbup:

Dr S - Whoo Hoo!! for big bb's!!! hee hee.:haha::haha::haha:.. FX this is it!:thumbup:

Missy - you're gonna be amazed when you return to see all these BFP's happening! Miss you!

Hello to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
love you all!
xoxo


----------



## dashka

Frolicky - awesome results girl!


----------



## drsquid

heh i dont bother symptom spotting, just whining =) im on progesterone so im writing everything off to it. hopefully ill be able to stop cause my parts dont seem to like it much and it is really irritating

i wish i could join all of you as well. going home the week of may 23rd (realized i had a week off). be nice to see my folks and hopefully weather in philly will be nice cause it is has been so crazy. non stop flights on virgin with tax 338. yay


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo Fro! Nice betas!!

Hey Dash! Love the avatar!

Dr S I also hate progesterone... all the horrible side effects and gloopy pants!


----------



## purplelou

Pad, we might have to do it again when you come home!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr S, prog is a pig in your pants!! I used panty liners. If you use the 'back door' it makes less mess, something to do with the fluids in the 'front door' means you have more deposits! However, if you use the back door, then you can have stomach upset, cramps, etc. etc. Devil and the deep blue sea comes to mind!! xxxxx

Butterfly-I was waiting to see if you'd tell everybody your talents, and I was going to tell them if you didn't, as you deserve some recognition girl!!! Fab picture!!! Sooooo hoping that you're having the pre-BFP dip! :hugs::hugs:

Lil-FX those betas rise. Try not to worry unduly hun, although I know it's hard. Come on numbers, RISE!!! 

Asry-come down from Cloud 9 yet????!!!! Am just so happy for you, Axxxx

Man-I know that the urge to POAS is incredibly strong in the TWW! I thought that if I got used to seeing a BFN when I knew it was too early for a BFP, that I could cope better with the disappointment if it didn't work. However, that fuc&ed up thinking is exactly that!!!! GL hun, and keeping everything crossed for you, Axxx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Purps-would be great if you could come and meet us! :hugs::hugs:

Bear-FX you get that :bfp:. I'm keeping everything crossed for you too, so between you and Man, I won't be able to do anything at all, as all my limbs will be crossed! x

Agape Love-where are you at hun???

Missy, HA-yooooo hoooooooo! Where are you????

Pad- big :hugs::hugs:

Dashka, Ipen, Twinks, FM, a BIG hello! And to everybody I might have missed, cos I'm a dufus, :thumbup::thumbup:

It would be great if we could incorporate some sort of 'spa' experience into the Bath day! We could always launch ourselves into the Roman Baths, but I don't think we'd get away with it. I went to the Macdonald Hotel Bath Spa with a few grilfriends a few years ago, and it was fab (although expensive), but I'd really LOVE to go to the Thermae Bath Spa, as it looks fabalicious....

https://www.thermaebathspa.com/

But I'm honestly not fussed. 

Everybody welcome, btw! The only condition-NO laptops!!! :haha::haha:

Love to you all, 
A
P.S. Will get the results of the tests back in ten days time. I've read somewhere that if Level 1s don't throw anything up, then Level 2s are a waste of time. Don't know if this is true. 

Bad day for me today-colleague posted on FB pictures of her newborn twins, and, considering we were told when we put three back, "You won't mind twins, will you?" it's all a bit close to the bone. Me and OH had an enormous row and I was so annoyed I told him he had a small willy, although this is not true. I was being a biatch. 

Mwaoh mwoah lovelies,
Amanda
xx


----------



## manuiti

So I held out for almost 4 hours since I last wee'd and then tested.


Spoiler
What do you think? 

At 3 minutes after POAS
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0240.jpg

At 5 minutes after
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0241.jpg

At 8 minutes after
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0242.jpg

I'm 12dpo so this could technically still be the last of the trigger in me I guess. It was a 25miu test. Whatever it is, it's the first time I've ever seen this & it made me smile. Kinda wished I'd tested out the trigger now. Never happy am I?! lol :shrug:


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Dwrgi - hope tomorrow's a better day for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And FXd for those test results giving you some positive information! :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Blooming eck ladies :bfp: central in here :shock:

Man...consider yourself pregnant...the trigger shot is generally out by day 9/10 then the real starts :wohoo: congrats :hugs:

Fro...fab news :hugs:

Asry...congrats to you too :dust:

Lil...sending sticky :dust:

Dwrgi...I :rofl: at your taking it out on OH regarding his willy :haha: butt wipe :growlmad: :hugs: to you my lovely :hugs:

Pad...pink :dust: coming your way

Carole...almost there :cloud9:

Lou...looking forward to tomorrows update :hugs:

DrS...keeping things crossed for you :dust:

Bear...you too :dust:

Missy...you ok sweet? :hugs:

LadyH...hope th break is treating you ok :hugs:

OMM...massive :hugs: to you my friend

Twinks...bash that bitch :hugs:

Oh I know I'll have missed people out...apologies and not intentional :wacko:

FM...BF... HA and everyone else :hugs: and :dust:

All ok my way :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Man-that looks like two lines from where I'm sitting! Oooh, I do hope it's a :bfp::bfp:! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow the BFPs are like buses around here :haha: def looks like one to me man :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## drsquid

Yay manu.. now you are tempting me


----------



## dashka

holy moly Manu ---- that looks like a BFP to me!!!! WOW WEE.... the Fairy is working overtime all around the world... this is so awesome!!!

Congrats girl!!
xoxo:bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::fool::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

*OMG Manuiti!!!! I came to check on you & see this - YAY!!!! I'm so, so HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS ON BFP!!!!!!*

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::flasher::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Asry - I'd be :dance: out of my SKIN not telling OH/DH!!!! I hope you are still flying over the rainbow!!! :cloud9:

Butterfly - WOW, our little artiste! That's wonderful =D&gt;. Do you do this for a living or for fun (or those rare few that have it both ways!)? I'd love to do something at the spa too, as I never get to do those things either. Even if its a pedi or something & we can hang out in our robes with our flip-flops on out in the sun sipping....:wine:, :coffee: or a spot of tea (depending...?) w/some biscuits or cream cake. :winkwink: But even if we don't I'll be happy just to meet all of you!

Dwrgi - you are a devious little diva aren't you?!:twisted: I can't believe you told OH he had a small willy! :rofl: (I did that a couple of times in REALLY bad fights but felt bad afterwards :devil: Of course he made fun of me back, neither of which are true). Oooohh, girl - go take a cold :shower: LOL. Loved the back door/front door talk :haha: Your appt is Thursday right? FX for that & tests!!! 

Pad - I guess June is official country-swapping month! Where do you live in UK?

Never - Glad you are doing well! Yeah, anyone who has not been on here for a few days are in for a shocker, huh? An AWESOME shocker :thumbup::hugs:

DrS - Aye Carumba, prog supplements sound like a pain in the... front door! :haha: (what DPO? :test:)

Purple - I HOPE you join us!!!! GL tomorrow - er today!!! We want pics! :hugs:

Dashka - How are you feeling with that new cold/allergy & old bronch? AD OK? I'm on prog cream but its not much. I forgot to ask my Dr what that result was, but I'd think they'd tell me if low. I'll ask tomorrow morning. Don't worry the Fairy has Canada in her future :winkwink: :hugs:

Fro - great #'s & so glad you don't have to do the prog supps anymore! Btw, I meant to tell you that I love your avatar (BFP mania). I'm going to have to try a different decaf :coffee: I think (its icky!) :hugs:

Bear - post us as soon as you know - FX!

Twinks - how are you honey? I saw you've lost a few pounds - you GO GIRL!!! :bodyb:

LadyH - Hope you are doing OK :hugs:

Missy - Hope you are having a great time w/the family! Big surprises for you when you get back! :flower:

Nicker - hope you are having a great day & the fairy comes your way soon :flower:

:hi: HA, OMM, Kin, ipen? & anyone else I'm missing! 

Hope you ladies have a great night/day/:sleep:! :hugs:
Sorry if I'm being neurotic :blush:. I'm not trying to be (like one "trys" :haha:) I just know the statistics (CPA here) & I have about a 6% chance. But I'm not worried anymore. Whatever will be will be & I am just so ECSTATIC for everyone else!!!! I really am - not just saying that (I'm a silver-lining kind of gal!:winkwink:) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh, BTW, you know that reiki list I have? I took it out today bc Asry mentioned reiki & I started highlighting all of the BFP's that have happened - it was 5 at the time, but now *6 people out of 11 * on the reiki list have gotten a :bfp: over the last 2 months!? :happydance:

I'm sure many of you don't believe in it & that's totally fine, but you gotta admit - that's pretty FREAKY-Deeky! :loopy::headspin::fool: :haha:

_(we are entering...The Twilight Zone...)_

:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Man - Holy Cow!!!! I can't wait to see tomorrows!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations!!

DrS - Progesterone sucks butt!! So glad the doctor finally let me get off it after asking a few times. I guess she finally listened to me after yesterday's incident. :haha:

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Still hoping a :bfp: in the near future. 

Arsy - :cloud9: :happydance: :bunny: Yeah!!

Purps - SCAN!!! Yeah!!! How exciting!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Bear - FX'd for a :bfp:

Dwrgi - You amaze me. I would be a basket case if I saw something like that on fb. FB is really not the most sensitive place for many people. I feel like it's adults that still act like they are in high school. Ugh. Sorry about the fighting too. I hate how infertility puts such a strain on marriages/relationships. It's so hard sometimes. :hugs: P.S. 10 days for results is too long for me, I will be impatiently waiting your results. 

Dashka - :hugs: Are you getting ready for your next cycle? I hope AD is better and so are you. Get some good :sleep: I hope allergies/pollen subsides.

Missy & HA - MIA??? :hugs: :hugs:

Twinks - How you doing?

Agapelove - Did you learn anything about your cycle? What's up?

Pad - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Butterfly - I love the painting. I love oil seascapes!! They are my favorite!!! :bfp: ~~~~

Nicker - How are you?

Never - Thanks!!! So happy things are going well for you!!! Enjoy :cloud9: It's well deserved!!

Lou, Luv, Kismet, Carol, LadyH......anything new????? 

I am so glad we finally got a :bfp: surge....keep em coming ladies...come on, we need team effort............!!!!! :)


----------



## drsquid

froliky= it is funny he never put me on it before this injectibles cycle. cant wait to stop taking it. the only upside to taking it is that you get to feel like you are "doing something" during the tww

lil- im 12dpiui


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> froliky= it is funny he never put me on it before this injectibles cycle. cant wait to stop taking it. the only upside to taking it is that you get to feel like you are "doing something" during the tww
> 
> lil- im 12dpiui

One word: :test:


----------



## drsquid

for some unclear reason im holding out til day 14.. not that that has ever worked for me before but... decided i was doing it thursday. i prefer to wait for af, it is less upsetting than a bfn


----------



## LilSluz

I totally understand - that completely white blank where there SHOULD be a line sucks! makes your heart sink :nope: I was just being bad & egging you on bc you were "tempted" already :muaha:


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> for some unclear reason im holding out til day 14.. not that that has ever worked for me before but... decided i was doing it thursday. i prefer to wait for af, it is less upsetting than a bfn

Just don't mistake spotting/implantation bleeding for :witch: and think you're out when you're not. (OK, manipulative way to see if you'll test.) :blush:


----------



## drsquid

im on progesterone... i likely wont get af or spotting.. i usually have a 14-15 day lp so thurs is day 14...


----------



## agape love

Well ladies I will be starting my new cycle before the end of the week. Didn't get my wish of a surprise YOU ARE PREGNANT but that's ok. I was a little sad to learn I didn't even ovulate yet again but DH was off today with me and we just snuggled while it rained. Got to love a good man. 

I will be starting Metformin tomorrow and clomid 100mg cd 5-9. Still taking vitamins and baby aspirin. Hopeful for this new cycle.

You ladies are absolutely great and so glad I can come here and vent and get great advise.

Congrats Manuiti and all the BFPs....

Wishing you all baby dust and sticky vibes. For me I am just hoping for sanity as I continue on this journey.


----------



## Nicker

Just a quick post before heading to bed. I am exhausted after a gong show of a field trip with 50 ninth graders. Bus left at 6:30 am an got back at 8:40 pm. 

Not much to report. I am officially 1dpo. Before this ttc business I don't know if I ovulated. I have my doubts. After my three IUI cycles I know I ovulated all by myself yesterday on cd11. 3 days of some serious ewcm (tmi) followed by mittleshmirz yesterday. That should make my cycle 24-25 days which puts me right on track for IUI #4 in June (my bfp IUI). 


Congrats to all of you with bfps, :hugs: to all of you with bfn, and Fx to anyone awaiting news or results.


----------



## Asryellah

*MANU* :wohoo:
That IS A :bfp::wohoo::friends: YOU DID IT!!!!:thumbup:
I'm sure trigger is out by now!!!!!!!!

What is going on with this beautiful craziness of BFP's 
I've never seen so many happy news at one time :happydance:
Butterfly, have you tested yet? DrS? :test:

Amanda, you naughty girl with willie-talk :haha::haha: I hope OH forgives you :awww: and you have worked it out. FB is a :ignore::ignore: when it comes to babynews, babytalk etc. crap I hate to read " oh I'm so tired doing this'n that and babys crying at nights" bla bla..Then WHATTAHECK are you doing on FB complaining if you're tired, use that time for sleeping then asswipe!!
I'll NEVER do that if I get that far.

And yes, still :cloud9: and so is OH :awww: I'm sure he's got lot on his mind today at work :haha: 

Big luvs to you all :hugs:

ps. Missy, are you ok?:hugs: Did you enjoy your brothers visit?


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg so many posts that I want to reply to but when on my phone I get impatient as it takes so long to type :haha:

A have you told DH that his willy is actually ok yet? :haha::wacko:

Lils those are VERY interesting stats about the reiki :winkwink: and yes I am an artist for a living (just :wacko:) and I love the description of our bath trip - will have to look into some spa stuff :thumbup:

Purple, look forward to seeing scan pics :happydance:

Nicker yay for 1dpo and cycles ccooperating :thumbup:

Agape yay for snuggling :awww:

AFM will test again later today but still don't have much hope. Have some things to think about life wise lol. Need to make some changes :thumbup:

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## manuiti

LilS - you have the most wonderful attitude. I've still got everything crossed for you though! And as for your reiki list - you've got something going on there!!!! I'm so glad you added me. :hugs:

DrS - roll on tomorrow and test day!!!

agape - all the best for this next cycle! :flower:

nicker - 50 teenagers... o.m.g.!!! And yay for ovulating!!!!

butterfly - Fxd for your test. Your temps are looking good so don't give up hope yet. 

afm - thank you all so much for all your lovely replies!


Spoiler
After so long and so many stark white hpts, I'm having a little trouble believing it's true. Very cautious as it could all so easily disappear before otd, or at any point after that, and I also have this fear that it's still the trigger in me, even though I can't find anything about the Ovidrel trigger hanging around for 15 days, but then again, I could be the weird one.

I did another test this morning with FMU and it looked like this after 8 minutes, the line appeared after about a minute.

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0247.jpg

I was also lucky enough to catch DH online right after so sent it to him. I think he was very much in work mode and I don't think he was expecting it because he just seemed shocked. Happy, but shocked. He's also quite rightly being cautious (he did tell me not to test and wait for the beta a few days ago) and said, now we just need to wait for the beta tests and see what they say. We'll see what he's like when we speak after he's finished work and he'll be a bit more relaxed and it'll have had time to sink in a bit...


----------



## Butterfly67

Man, that line looks great and even darker than before :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Man - that line is definitely *darker*!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Butterfly - It's only 11DPO, so I still have FX!!!! I think only like 50-60% show up 11DPO!!! :winkwink::flower: :hugs:

Asry - :cloud9: I agree this has been so exciting lately seeing all of these BFP's! Spring is in the air, let's make all things GROW :flow:. It's so great to see all of these after all of the heartbreak & BFN's... My only wish is that its contagious for all of these beautiful ladies & especially (with sugar on top) the really LTTC'rs!!! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Butterfly - Your temps still look good though? Not sure why..maybe you have a slow but steady one in there. :) :baby: ~~~~~ I hope you figure out the life stuff....I think everyone in the world needs to do that a lot more than they do.

Agape - :hugs: Sounds wonderful snuggling in bed after having a bad day/cycle. :hugs: :hugs: It is nice to have a great DH/OH!! 

Man - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Arsy - ditto to you..CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :bunny: :bunny: :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Nicker - Wow!! That field trip sounds pretty fun actually. :thumbup: to 1dpo! Moving forward always feels good! 

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Agape - hope this cycle is much, much better for you! Sounds like you are doing all new things, so that has to be very uplifting! :flower:

Nicker - Oh my, 9th graders? Who did you piss off in your last life? :haha: You are a brave, brave soul!!! That's great you o'd on your own!!! Who knows - you may not need the IUI's now.

Fro - How you doing today, darlin'? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

A big HELLO & :hugs: to all. Sticking to "mini-posts" (for me anyway :haha:) bc I have to actually get a little work done today before I get a pink slip! :nope:


I'm buying this round: :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :baby::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

Hi wonderful ladies!
Manu  so wonderful !!! the line is getting darker!!:happydance::happydance: Big hugs and hope youll have the most wonderful reunion with DH soon! Congratulations girl!:thumbup:

Butterfly - dont give up! :flower:Lils is right its still early and your chart still looks good. Hope you figure things out the life stuff. Hang in there xoxo:hugs:

Lils  You are so right about the reiki. :hugs:I hope Im coming up soon :winkwink: and the fairy is on route to Canada in a few weeks:winkwink:.. I am soooo hoping this one is it for you!:thumbup: Do you go for betas again soon? Your chart still looks good  hope youre feeling good xoxo:hugs:

Asry  SOO happy for you too! :happydance:hope you are taking it easy.and hope the poopy pants is better!

Agape  awesome snuggling with man! :hugs:Good therapy. Good luck and breathe in .breathe out. xo

Frolicky  how are you today? Big hugs:hugs:

Purple  is scan today? GL!!! Xo:thumbup:

Nicker  oh my 50 grade 9ers  oh dear. You will need some chillaxin now. Hope this is the cycle for you!:hugs:

Dwrgi  hope you are feeling ok and hope youve made up with DH:hugs:..  if boys only knew what we have to put up with. To be in our shoes for just one cycle! Xoxo:haha:

AFM  AF is almost on her way out. The cough is much better and stopped sneezing. Just congested in the mornings and cough once in a while (post nasal thingy  gross). I think it did develop into some allergies??:shrug: I only took the Claritin Sunday and Monday and havent since.so not sure if it was that that helped. AD is getting better too (thanks for asking)  but still soooo cranky and feisty ... DH is sick too now (same thing as AD) we are a bunch of sickos! :haha:Funny because we are always sooo healthy usually. Finally got a chance to do yoga this morning and made some fresh cucumber and celery juice (supposed to be good for bronch) :thumbup:Im on my way!

Hello to everyone I missed  love you all!:hugs::hugs:
xoxo


----------



## purplelou

Oh my goodness!!
Manu - wonderful news and fab pics!!
huge congratulations!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## purplelou

ladies - I was on yesterday and LOADS has happened here!!

Butterfly - I am still hopeful for you xxx and I will definietely be trying to meet with you all :hugs: I don't mind spa things or cake or anything!!

Dwrgi - It is your appointment tomorrow?? good luck hun, I hope it goes well xxxx :hugs: I chuckled when I read about poor dh and his "small willy" bless him :haha:

HA and Missy - :hugs: just in case

Nicker - you are a superhero dealing with all those teenagers!

Lils - you and your reiki group may have performed miracles hun!! if this thread is anything to go by - how are you doing today??

Dash - glad you are feeling a little bit betterm hopefully that continues and you are back to full health very soon!!

Twinkle - big loves hun xxx hows the weight loss going?? you are inspirational!!

DrS - so testing day tomorrow??? I will keep everything crossed for you xxx Good Luck :hugs:

Pad - :hugs: and pink :dust: to you hun xx

Asry - has the news sunk in?? how did you tell your dh?? Im chuffed to bits for you xxx

huge loves to everyone else I am missing. and thank you all for all you lovely wishes and messages xxx

we went for the scan today and it was amazing. there's just one baby and he/she is the wriggliest little rascal!! me and dh ares still a bit shocked by it all. Ive put full details and the pics in my journal Here for anyone who wants to look. NOTE - they are not in a spoiler.


Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Bearlake

Sorry just a quick post, I'm on my phone and I don't quite know how to feel just now. 
My clinic Dr left me a voicemail about my beta result as I asked her to. (i'm away with work and didn't want any bad news in the middle of conference day...
So i've just listened to the message and she says that my beta is 6 which she said means that it's unlikely to be a viable pregnancy. She asked me to do a HPT on Friday when I get home just in case. 
I was hoping to get a definitive answer but now i just feel confused. 

And of course there's little hope in me that it could be late 
implantation or a slow grower. 

Sorry about the selfish post. Does anyone know enough of the beta levels to let me know if this will definitely be a mc or is there ickle bit of hope left????


Aaarrgggghhhhh


----------



## purplelou

dear Bear, I wish I knew the answer for you, I am sure someone will be along in a miute who does though
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bearlake

Manu - congrats on your results yay yay yay yay !!!!!!

I need to go back and read about what's happening with the rest of you xxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Bearlake said:


> Sorry just a quick post, I'm on my phone and I don't quite know how to feel just now.
> My clinic Dr left me a voicemail about my beta result as I asked her to. (i'm away with work and didn't want any bad news in the middle of conference day...
> So i've just listened to the message and she says that my beta is 6 which she said means that it's unlikely to be a viable pregnancy. She asked me to do a HPT on Friday when I get home just in case.
> I was hoping to get a definitive answer but now i just feel confused.
> 
> And of course there's little hope in me that it could be late
> implantation or a slow grower.
> 
> Sorry about the selfish post. Does anyone know enough of the beta levels to let me know if this will definitely be a mc or is there ickle bit of hope left????
> 
> 
> Aaarrgggghhhhh

I don't know how many DPIVF you are but here is a chart that gives Median #'s, high #'s & lowest #'s. To figure out my whopping 6% chance, I just found my DPO, clicked on the number (14DPO), found my beta (21 = 176) & divided it by the total (2966).

I guess it could be 6 if day of implantation or maybe even the day after? I don't know enough about it though I hope this helps!

FX for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mazak

hya all hope all is well i havent been on for a while as had my ivf cancel after finding a cysts i am ok now and had to start again .I am on my 7th day after 3dy egg transfer i didnt think i would get this far after the poblems thelast time.Iam on cyclogest 3 times a day i havent had any spottin but the odd cramp feeling but in a bit of pain when using toilet .


----------



## dashka

Bearlake - hope you get some answers and big hugs to you !!

Purple - so happy that your scan went great ! xoxo you must be so relieved.... xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Purple - the pics are AWESOME!!! I put more in your journal... :hugs:hugs::hugs:

Dashka - soooo glad you are stating to feel better! Yeah, I just got allergies within the last year so you could totally have developed them! Adult onset. Sounds like the Clairtib helped - it's one of those things you have to go thru a few times to recognize (argh) :dohh: YAY for yoga & veggie juice making you feel better! :thumbup::flower::hugs:

Mazak - Welcome back! So (I've just recently learned) that's like 10DPO - testing soon - FX & hope the pain is implantation :flower:


----------



## padbrat

OMG Purps the pictures are incredible! Brought tears to my eyes..in a good way of course!

Manu that is a BFP right there girl!! YAY!

Dwrgi you are wicked! Hahahhaa laughed my ass off!

Lils I am in Hampshire in the south of England.... can't believe I am missing the meet cos I am in your state! LOL

Butterfly.... when you testing??? 

Drs you have amazing will power chick! Wait to Thurs, don't listen to this lot! LOLLOL


----------



## LilSluz

Just got "the call" - betas came back... 5 :sadangel:

Just waiting to mc at any time now...:cry::sad2:


----------



## drsquid

purple=- yay pics.. so cute

lils and bear- fingers crossed

afm- still holding out.. one more day and i test. ive gotten my hopes up though. im gonna be crushed if it is bfn


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Wish I could do more hon!!

Bear - I don't know how many days past you are either. Day one does not say much it's the next number that tells whether it's really viable (doubling time).

DrS- You just like to torture the rest of us. ;)


----------



## froliky2011

Mazak - Welcome Back!!! :hugs: You have now officially entered the TWW!


----------



## drsquid

lil- im so sorry *hugs*


----------



## dashka

Lil - I am so sorry hun...... I wish I could give you a MASSIVE hug right now..... You give so much and deserve this so much... We are here for you...xoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Nicker

Lil. Well since I can't even get a date, I guess I will have to keep up with the IUIs. Ovulating without sperm does me no good ttc wise. Looking forward to June when it is time to try again. 

I am so sorry you didn't get good news today :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Dashka - so glad to hear that you're finally getting better! :flower:

Purple - amazing photos!!!

Bear - this link (scroll to the bottom) with a table of levels might be useful, though I think it is dependant on the implantation day, and yours could've been late. https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Mazak - :wave: welcome back! I'm on 10dp3dt, so we're very close. When are you planning to test?

LilS - oh hun, i'm so so sorry to read this. you know we're all here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## agape love

So sorry to hear that LilSulz....praying for you.
Purple I was smiling while looking at your scan....such a beautiful thing. DH was like why are you just sitting there smiling at the computer. LOL I did look like a cheshire cat.

Hoping for us all and we will get there because the baby fairy is flying everywhere. I plan to catch her and then I will send it on. 

Have a good one ladies....


----------



## froliky2011

Selfish post:

I asked my DH how he'll feel when people congratulate him and he said "awkward." I have a friend who wrote me an e-mail and she always writes "Congratulations to you and DH." Most people just say "Congratulations" but I guess it's nice to include the OH. I told DH if he was not on board this would not have happened and that I believe it took more effort on his part than most men because of the challenge of the situation and the way men think about things and their egos etc. I told him it took more of a man to agree to become a family this way. This is so much more challenging and I am sure we'll get judgments/prejudices etc.


----------



## LilSluz

LilSluz said:


> Bearlake said:
> 
> 
> Sorry just a quick post, I'm on my phone and I don't quite know how to feel just now.
> My clinic Dr left me a voicemail about my beta result as I asked her to. (i'm away with work and didn't want any bad news in the middle of conference day...
> So i've just listened to the message and she says that my beta is 6 which she said means that it's unlikely to be a viable pregnancy. She asked me to do a HPT on Friday when I get home just in case.
> I was hoping to get a definitive answer but now i just feel confused.
> 
> And of course there's little hope in me that it could be late
> implantation or a slow grower.
> 
> Sorry about the selfish post. Does anyone know enough of the beta levels to let me know if this will definitely be a mc or is there ickle bit of hope left????
> 
> 
> Aaarrgggghhhhh
> 
> I don't know how many DPIVF you are but here is a chart that gives Median #'s, high #'s & lowest #'s. To figure out my whopping 6% chance, I just found my DPO, clicked on the number (14DPO), found my beta (21 = 176) & divided it by the total (2966).
> 
> I guess it could be 6 if day of implantation or maybe even the day after? I don't know enough about it though I hope this helps!
> 
> FX for you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw jeez :dohh:, I forgot to include the freaking chart & nobody called me out on it! :haha:

Let's try this again...

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

GL & FX to you! :flower:

Just FYI, I have a 5, but mine was bad bc (a) I got a +HPT, and (b) it was higher & then lost steam. So please don't compare your 6 to my 5 & think you are in the same boat. You went w/a blood test first so you could have caught it on the day of implantation or shortly thereafter. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Frolicky- pretty much. Just keep going up and back in my head (being too hopeful vs not hopeful at all etc). Tonight I'm at a work dinner. Had a giant piece of chocolate cake which helped (well I ate the ganache I'm not big on the cake part).


----------



## dashka

Hey Lil... Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you... And sending you Big hugs.. You've been on my mind all day..:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Frolicky... Absolutely.... Your DH is definitely a brave and unselfish guy....not many would do that .. Glad you could reassure him:hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh no LilS :cry::cry: I am so sorry this had to happen :hugs::hugs:
But like we talked earlier the silver lining is your body knows how to get preggers. I hope mtrh*** gets out of the way and you'll be on the bfp wagon again :hugs: Love you, and much strenght to you:hugs:. We are here if you need to vent.
:hug:


----------



## Asryellah

DrS - have you tested yet???!!! :thumbup::thumbup: hope it is good news :hugs:

Bear - I hope you get good news on friday :hugs:

Agape - good attitude :thumbup::thumbup: liking it a LOT!! :happydance:

Dashka, how are you hun? Feeling better? And yes, I'm still being poopy pants :haha: Actually have lost 1kg by now :haha: but nothing else is going on, exept for hunger. I've usually gotten constipated from prog.supps but not now, wonder how it'd be if I was NOT on them :dohh::loo:

Fro - yes, your DH is wonderful about this, I'm sure not many man would be big enough to do that. You've got a piece of gold there hun! :flower:

Nicker - GL June is just around the corner! Now just make'em eggs good n' juicy :winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a fab sunshiny day :coolio:


----------



## drsquid

nope not yet.. in the am... only 11pm here.. dunno yet how early ill declare it am.. i know my hands will be shaking etc.


----------



## Bearlake

Hi everyone and thank you for your support xxxxx

Today is going to be another busy day and I haven't got my laptop so forgive me for not been able to respond to you all at length. 

Purple -so happy to hear about you scan. Well done hon xxxx
LilS - sorry honey about your beta. Thanks for the chart, I found it by googling it. Take careof yourself xxxx

DrS & Butterfly - keeping my fIngers crossed for you x xx

Hello to everyone else!!!!! 

AFM My beta was taken 13dp egg retrieval so I think my chances are extremely slim. Will test thought tomorrow evening when get home unless AF gets me before. 
Felt stupidly happy of the little hope I had yesterday, I am so used to negative results in this journey. 

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Bear - huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lils - I am so sorry honey! big :hugs: and :kiss:

welcome back mazac! :flower:

frols - your dh is a wonderful man, because it is a complex situation you are in, however that makes him more wonderful!! :hugs:

DrS - good luck :hugs: Im rooting for you xxxx

everyone else - huge loves and :hugs: :hugs:

hope thursday treats you all good!


----------



## froliky2011

I thought you all would appreciate this:

&#8220;The most beautiful people we have known
are those who have known defeat,
known suffering, known struggle, known loss,
and have found their way out of the depths.
These persons have an appreciation,
a sensitivity, and an understanding
of life that fills them with compassion,
gentleness, and a deep loving concern.
Beautiful people do not just happen.&#8221;
-Elisabeth Kubler-Ross

p.s. I had a dream that a gf of mine figured out it was me on here and busted me because I had not told her anything. Strange. Lol!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Things that make you go mmm?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9447376

https://www.uswaternews.com/archives/arcquality/6nitrates.html

I remember my professor discussing this in a water course I took in college too. Interesting. I know you can't live in a bubble and protect yourself from every toxin known, but this is interesting. The food you eat and water you drink does make a difference. Of course there is always some chick who can beat the odds, but there are also those that can't.

Just google "nitrates water miscarriage" and the results are quite interesting and numerous.


----------



## purplelou

Frolicky - that's lovely, and very true.
when I read it I thought of the ladies here who have offered their wisdom and compassion and kindness whn I have felt so low. you ladies truely are the most beautiful xxx


----------



## LilSluz

That's beautiful Frolicky, thank you for sharing! So true too. Those I know who seem to be "perfect in every way" - never a problem, perfect health, perfect family, perfect house, etc. seem to be clueless when it comes to sympathy & you can completely forget empathy. I don't find I have much in common with them (& there's tons of them in my neighborhood). 

I think that's why all of us get along so well - we have all experienced loss & heartbreak over & over & over (& over) again (whether BFN. MC, health issues, etc) so we can relate to everyone else's issues even if we didn't experience that particular type of issue or loss. And its why, even if we are going through a hard time, we can truly get so freaking excited & happy for others over any iota of good news that happens! :thumbup:

I love you ladies for being who you are :hugs: And I think that we have all been "thrown together" on this one little teeny thread from all over the globe for a reason... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Wow, Fro - that is VERY interesting reading! Thankfully I'm on city water & I don't drink it unless filtered anyway (whew, one less thing to worry about! :thumbup:)

Good to know, tho! :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - I don't even trust city water sometimes. Money just seem to drive so many people and it I am always amazed how it will come before the health and safety of others. I guess I have seen too much.


----------



## froliky2011

In addition, nitrates are in processed meats.


----------



## dashka

So true Frolicky and Lils.... I feel like you all are sisters... :flower:and I'm not just saying that. I seriously tell you all my feelings more than I do anyone!! including DH sometimes.:dohh:

Frolicky - thanks for the water articles...interesting... I guess that is similar to nitrates found in foods that are known to be carcinogenic (cause cancer) ...I never buy deli meats, sausages, bacon, hot dogs for this reason - Read the labels -they have have added nitrates (they add them so they will stay a 'pink' colour)...usually labelled as sodium nitrate.... Bad for everyone in general... They do have more 'natural' ones available now but I also heard the the 'celery extract' they claim is the preservative also has nitrates - I need to do more research on that one though. Just a reminder to read labels..:winkwink:

For anyone who cares - Re: water drinking - the best thing we ever invested in was a Reverse Osmosis filtering system at home...(we have transferred to 2 other homes) and get it serviced once a year.... It makes the water taste great too....


Lils and Bearlake - big hugs to you!:hugs::hugs:

Dr. S - good luck testing today!!

Have a great day ladies...
xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Bearlake - I am keeping FX for you! Please let us know after you test. 13DP__ levels may be fine if you implanted 12DP__? :thumbup: GL!!!

:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Hello all you beautiful ladies!!!

I just wanted to pop on and say congrats to all the ladies with the BFP's and to Purple for the beautiful news of the heartbeat!!!!

To the ladies that are possibly facing losing their little ones, i am sending you massive hugs :hugs:.

I can no longer say that i will pray for anybody, and i have completly lost my faith in God, i just have a hard time believing that he would take my dad from me and 5 of our babies, plus now make our lives miserable with our jobs, i just dont believe anymore, but i will say that you ladies are all in my thoughts, i am sending good sticky vibes your way, and hoping you get good news.


----------



## LilSluz

onmymind17 said:


> Hello all you beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop on and say congrats to all the ladies with the BFP's and to Purple for the beautiful news of the heartbeat!!!!
> 
> To the ladies that are possibly facing losing their little ones, i am sending you massive hugs :hugs:.
> 
> I can no longer say that i will pray for anybody, and i have completly lost my faith in God, i just have a hard time believing that he would take my dad from me and 5 of our babies, plus now make our lives miserable with our jobs, i just dont believe anymore, but i will say that you ladies are all in my thoughts, i am sending good sticky vibes your way, and hoping you get good news.

OMM, I am so sorry for ALL you have been through & all of your losses!!! That's so incredibly heartbreaking. :( I really, really hope that something good is just around the corner for you, honey... 

I am sending you BIG squishy massive crazy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Bfn of course. Trying to decide if I want to waste the money on a beta. It is extremely unlikely that a day 14 is neg and yet I'm still preg. I've tried fooling myself into that before. Now I'm going to have to deal with telling the clinic I want free rounds etc. and picking a new donor, sigh. I really thought id be joining you bfps this month.


----------



## LilSluz

Oh DrS I am so sorry. :nope::hugs: There is still a chance, you know & I will keep my fingers crossed that :af: stays away!

:hugs:


----------



## manuiti

OMM - :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

DrS - there's still hope, but if you do have to move onto another cycle, it'll be a cycle without lazy couch potato sperm and I'm sure it'll work for you! Hang in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Yeah I agree w/Manuiti. I didn't know if thinking about the silver lining would make you feel better or piss you off but I was thinking if it is really not your cycle then now that (a) you don't have to pay for it, and (b) you are going to get brand-new sperm that I know you will make them test the sh** out of before even attempting IUI, then maybe you might have much more hope for the very near future... :flower:

(if that pisses you off you can tell me to go F*** myself... :hugs:)


----------



## LilSluz

Manuiti - I am taking it from your spoiler the line showed up again -:flower: :happydance:


----------



## dashka

OMM - for all you've been through.....:hugs::hugs:

Dr. S - so sorry girl.... I really thought it was going to happen for you this time... You go kick that clinic in the ass!! I'm sure they will give you Grade AA sperm next time... :hugs::hugs:

AFM - just went for a walk at lunch and saw 4 GIANT baby bumps... what is it when the weather gets nice out - all the baby bumps (and I mean giant ones) suddenly appear.... Sigh...


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all you beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop on and say congrats to all the ladies with the BFP's and to Purple for the beautiful news of the heartbeat!!!!
> 
> To the ladies that are possibly facing losing their little ones, i am sending you massive hugs :hugs:.
> 
> I can no longer say that i will pray for anybody, and i have completly lost my faith in God, i just have a hard time believing that he would take my dad from me and 5 of our babies, plus now make our lives miserable with our jobs, i just dont believe anymore, but i will say that you ladies are all in my thoughts, i am sending good sticky vibes your way, and hoping you get good news.
> 
> OMM, I am so sorry for ALL you have been through & all of your losses!!! That's so incredibly heartbreaking. :( I really, really hope that something good is just around the corner for you, honey...
> 
> I am sending you BIG squishy massive crazy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




manuiti said:


> OMM - :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> DrS - there's still hope, but if you do have to move onto another cycle, it'll be a cycle without lazy couch potato sperm and I'm sure it'll work for you! Hang in there hun. :hugs:

Thank you ladies, i appreciate your hugs and love very much :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Firstly... Lils I am so sorry hun. I had hoped for better for you hun. xx

Bear I am also sorry you have had bad news as well...

Dr S were you doing ED? I have had 1 round of that and it failed for me ... despite me reacting perfectly to the drugs and have grade A embies... it is a kick in the guts, cost us loads.

Hey OMM... I know how you feel too xx

Hey Purps, Fro, Man, Asry and all the other lovely BFP ladies!!

I had a lovely meet up with a friend who had suffered 9 losses and now has reached the milestone of 20 weeks... it was great to see that it does work ... how brave she is to try try try again. xx


----------



## onmymind17

dashka said:


> OMM - for all you've been through.....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dr. S - so sorry girl.... I really thought it was going to happen for you this time... You go kick that clinic in the ass!! I'm sure they will give you Grade AA sperm next time... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - just went for a walk at lunch and saw 4 GIANT baby bumps... what is it when the weather gets nice out - all the baby bumps (and I mean giant ones) suddenly appear.... Sigh...

thanks honey, and lol, the huge bumps are everywhere, i have at least 5 where i work, one sits across from me, and one other is just on the other side of her lol. Just keep your head up and when you see a giant baby bump try and get closer (Without freaking the woman out lol) and catch as much of that baby dust coming off of her as you can!!


----------



## dashka

OMM - Lol - thanks for that... must be so hard to work side by side with one -I had that about 2 years ago -was working with 2... but now none thank goodness.. (it's just the really big ones and those you know had no problems conceiving that hurt) Today after I saw them I tried to convince myself that perhaps all of them also had a long hard time TTC and somehow that made me feel better and I was kinda happy for them... (Anything to make me feel better....lol)


----------



## LilSluz

I have a question (I am pursuing "my own silver lining" here) - Has anyone has a Sonohysterography (SHG)? Its where they fill your uterus up w/saline & do an u/s to see if any cysts or whatever are in there causing implantation problems - ? 

My Dr. is awesome. I shot over an email wanting all Level 2 tests that Dwrgi had on her list & they are mailing me out a prescription today. Done. Of course I have to wait until "everything is done", but I need to stand up & grab life by the balls & make sure i do everything possible to make it happen. Literally, in the whole wide world, there are only these 6 tests left with regard to fertility left for me to take so if I'm putting my faith into TTC over the next month or 2 I want to make sure I've covered ALL possible bases!

(roar :haha:)


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> I have a question (I am pursuing "my own silver lining" here) - Has anyone has a Sonohysterography (SHG)? Its where they fill your uterus up w/saline & do an u/s to see if any cysts or whatever are in there causing implantation problems - ?
> 
> My Dr. is awesome. I shot over an email wanting all Level 2 tests that Dwrgi had on her list & they are mailing me out a prescription today. Done. Of course I have to wait until "everything is done", but I need to stand up & grab life by the balls & make sure i do everything possible to make it happen. Literally, in the whole wide world, there are only these 6 tests left with regard to fertility left for me to take so if I'm putting my faith into TTC over the next month or 2 I want to make sure I've covered ALL possible bases!
> 
> (roar :haha:)

Yep i have had two of them, they are not so bad, depending on the doctor, the first one i had was this guy and i cramped really bad, the second one was with a different doctor, i found out he was pushing the saline in too fast, with her, it was a breeze.


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - :grr::grr::grr: that sucks :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad - wow - 9!? She's got some serious willpower! That must give you some hope??? :hugs:

Fro, Asry & manuiti - I hope you guys are getting symptoms & getting excited! Please update us on tests (I know Fro has scan & beta today! & Asry has beta on Monday) FX!!!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - How was your appt honey? I hope it went awesome for you :thumbup: Do tell... :hugs:

Butterfly - :hugs::friends::hug:

Agape - yes, please catch that fairy & pass her on! FX!!! :hugs:

OMM - thank you! :hugs:

Purple - still on :cloud9: w/those pics!

:hi: to Twinks, HA, Never, LadyH, Nicker, Bear & anyone else I miss! I hope you ladies are doing great today :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils - wow that is awesome -so you just ask your doctor for Level 2 and that's it - he does it? Is he an RE? That includes the NK cell testing too? I'm glad you are taking life by the 'balls' ... it will really help your sanity for sure....

Re: the test - do you mean the 'tube test' -HSG right? I had it done about 7-8 years ago and it was painful for me on one side (because either there was a blockage OR that tube spasmed - they couldn't tell me as sometimes that happens on the 2nd side as the body tries to defend itself from the stuff they are shooting in... Everyone is different.. for me it was painful on that side and then had AF cramps for a few hours afterward...If you do it make sure you take Advil just before...

Lots of squishy hugs to you hun!!!


----------



## purplelou

Omm bless you sweetie! I'm glad you are still with us...I've missed you xxxx :hugs:

Pad that's wonderful about your friend xxxx

drS I am so sorry Hun, I thought it was going to be good news too for you! You must stick to your guns and tell you clinic what's what!!


----------



## padbrat

I know Lils... she is either brave or stubborn as a mule bless her! She looks fab and she knows she is Team Pink so I wore my bubble gum pink dress in honour of it lol... I am praying some of the pinky baby dust fell onto me! LOL


----------



## padbrat

Hey Purps and look at you! Our very own inspiration.. along with Carole!


----------



## LilSluz

onmymind17 said:


> Just keep your head up and when you see a giant baby bump try and get closer (Without freaking the woman out lol) and catch as much of that baby dust coming off of her as you can!!

_"When you see one in the wild, tiptoe up to it very quietly  & eeevvver so slowly and you may just get to pet it with your very own bare hands... They say that if you are able to touch one, it brings you fertility..."_ :haha:

Purple is probably not going to come to the meetup now that the secret is out. Everybody will be rubbing up against her in public! Can you imagine what that would look like to people walking down the street?! :rofl:

Sports may have chest bumps, but BNB has bump-bumps, so there! :haha:

(don't worry Purple, we won't smother you like that! lol)


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - :hugs: That sucks butt!!! Sorry!!!! However, I am glad you know why and will get some sperm that actually move now. Ugh!!! I feel discusted (sp?) for you.

OMM - I completely know how you feel. Life can be so challenging. There are times I think, man, why do people have so many kids when they can't give them good opportunities in life because quite frankly, life is freaking hard and it's nice to have a good foundation because without it, it's an uphill battle most of the time. I pray sometimes, but I think it's more meditation, thoughts than praying to a god. If you want a good laugh google "George Carlin Religion" and watch the utube video. It's pretty funny. He says he worships the sun. :) :hugs: :hugs:

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Bear - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Pad - Yeah, your friend has endurance for sure. Amazing!!! I would give up by then. That's truly remarkable!!

Dashka - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Well see attached....

Spoiler

The beany grew a good amount in 3 days. Next scan is a week from today. Beta results tomorrow. Doctor said things are looking good so far.... I hope she's right....


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Lils - wow that is awesome -so you just ask your doctor for Level 2 and that's it - he does it? Is he an RE? That includes the NK cell testing too? I'm glad you are taking life by the 'balls' ... it will really help your sanity for sure....
> 
> Re: the test - do you mean the 'tube test' -HSG right? I had it done about 7-8 years ago and it was painful for me on one side (because either there was a blockage OR that tube spasmed - they couldn't tell me as sometimes that happens on the 2nd side as the body tries to defend itself from the stuff they are shooting in... Everyone is different.. for me it was painful on that side and then had AF cramps for a few hours afterward...If you do it make sure you take Advil just before...
> 
> Lots of squishy hugs to you hun!!!

His card just says "M.D." & "Reproductive Medicine", so not sure if RE, but it would probably say RE right? hmmm. Yes, just asked (he did my others & knows about my current situation now) so I shot an email over & yes, it includes the following: 

Level 2 Tests:
-Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel 
-TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio 
-Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). 
-DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner).
-Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy.

They are writing the script for DH too, as some of these require both of our bloods. (not sure about the biopsy tho - they said they were writing one for "everything" on my list + one other one?)

No, I did the HSG already in Nov 2011. This one is where they shoot saline in your uterus (vs dye in the fallopian tubes) to detect actual abnormalities inside the wall of the uterus. Here is a link w/info. if anyone is interested? https://www.ivf1.com/sonohysterogram/ It apparently replaces a hysteroscopy, which was an outpatient procedure & more invasive. (Actually this one is done right in my Dr's office vs the hospital like the HSG)

Thanks honey for all of your support - big luvs & :hugs: to you. And thanks to everyone else too :hugs:. It means so much to me. I've done enough crying already, time to move on. (I might fall hard but I bounce back pretty quickly & get back into that ring for more! :bodyb: :haha:)


----------



## LilSluz

OH Fro!!! Lil Fro-Fro did grow, I can see it without the arrow!!! haha:) Awwwww! :happydance:

Grow lil Fro GROW! FX for betas!!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

OK, so I am not sure but a girl just pretty much told me the nitrates and miscarriage stuff if it were true the whole country would be "f$cked". Nice, real nice. I think I better watch what I post because obviously some people probably just think I am wacked. Sigh.


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - I had and HSG and something else with saline and it wasn't bad. I had irregular bleeding too (symptom of polyp). I had to have it removed and it was the easiest surgery ever. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

You know what Lil... it was NK Cells that were killing my friends babies... she got put on 25mg prednisolone and baby got to 10 weeks... but died. Then she went on 40mg and is now 20 weeks!

Plus all the other stuff like progesterone, folic acid, aspirin, fragmin etc


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks for that Pad! I know a few of us are curious about that, so that's really good to know! :thumbup: Dashka's sister had it & so we were wondering if it is pretty much hereditary like the MTHFR is bc poor Dashka has been TTC 10 years now. I couldn't find anything on it but I only briefly googled...

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Pad, have you tried IVF with gender selection yet? I know you are going to try natural in June when in FL, but i was just wondering. I just ran across something about it when googling...


----------



## froliky2011

Deleted because..afraid someone will recognize muah. Lol!


----------



## dashka

thanks Frolicky - for the laugh.... hee hee... So glad your scan went well!!! I can see beany-Fro getting bigger!! Yay!:haha:

Lils - thanks for the info... I didn't even know there was one for the uterus as well... thought there was one just for the tubes... Learn something every day!:dohh:
That is absolutely awesome that your doc does those tests no problem....Is it expensive for you? Oh I'm excited that you are getting those tests!

I think in June (if nothing happens by then ) I am thinking about starting cycle monitoring again (and perhaps IUI)- the only thing is I don't live or work downtown so it's harder to find a good one in the area -as I know I will need to go there daily BEFORE work.... A lot of good fertility clinics are downtown and would take 1.5 hrs for me to get there everyday.


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Just keep your head up and when you see a giant baby bump try and get closer (Without freaking the woman out lol) and catch as much of that baby dust coming off of her as you can!!
> 
> _"When you see one in the wild, tiptoe up to it very quietly  & eeevvver so slowly and you may just get to pet it with your very own bare hands... They say that if you are able to touch one, it brings you fertility..."_ :haha:
> 
> Purple is probably not going to come to the meetup now that the secret is out. Everybody will be rubbing up against her in public! Can you imagine what that would look like to people walking down the street?! :rofl:
> 
> Sports may have chest bumps, but BNB has bump-bumps, so there! :haha:
> 
> (don't worry Purple, we won't smother you like that! lol)Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

Lils great news that you doc is going to do those tests! You'll have all the facts under your belt then xxx

Frolicky - that tiny bean is growing lovely!!!:cloud9::hugs:

Big huge squishy :hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone xxx


----------



## dashka

RE: Elevated NK cells (for those interested) : 

I have recently added liquid chlorophyll again to my water (1 tbsp/day to drinking water) as I read in a few places that it helps to move NK cells from the blood to the tissues (so good in case I have the elevated NK cell thing)... 

Also good to take lots of Omega 3's (it's the EPA in there you need that keeps inflammation down). Anything that helps keep inflammation down... And the food sensitivities are important to watch too (you don't want your body re-acting to stuff you might not even know)....My ND says cutting gluten/dairy is usually a good idea and I know from my nutrition background that those (along with sugar) cause inflammation and mucous in the body (not the good kind - lol)... 

Lils - you asked me a while ago what the difference between a food allergy and sensitivity was ... here is a good explanation:

https://www.drfranklipman.com/faqâ&#8364;&#8482;s-on-food-sensitivities/

I think I'm going again soon to get re-tested using the electro-dermal screening I mentioned before. You can also test foods by removing for 3 weeks and then re-introducing them one at a time several days apart (ie. dairy, wheat (or gluten), sugar, corn, soy etc) Easier said than done I know I tried it years ago for 2 months)

When the body has less 'invaders' (or what the body sees as invaders) going on ....it sends less of an 'army' (NK cells) if you know what I mean :)


----------



## drsquid

bah now the doctor is backpedaling on how bad the sperm is. ie it is still me and old eggs and not the sperm. he kept saying, dont feel like this is your fault etc but i didnt until he started saying it was unlikely the sperm. and he was saying odds with ivf at 39 are only like 25% etc. decided to get the beta anyway and do one more round with iui and injectibles and different sperm but then go to ivf.


----------



## dashka

froliky2011 said:


> OK, so I am not sure but a girl just pretty much told me the nitrates and miscarriage stuff if it were true the whole country would be "f$cked". Nice, real nice. I think I better watch what I post because obviously some people probably just think I am wacked. Sigh.

I don't think you're wacked... People like that are just (in my opinion) not wanting to take responsibility for their health (sorry if that sounds harsh)... Sure it may effect some people more than others for various reasons.. (and some may be exposed to more than others) but the fact remains that nitrates are carcinogenic and that is not good for anyone (expectant mothers or not)


----------



## dashka

Dr. S - oh that figures that Doc would backpedal like that... ofcourse they would do that - ARGH!! Was it them that admitted to the bad sperm in the first place? Does this mean that you have to pay for the next round of IUI now?
Good luck negotiating!


----------



## froliky2011

DrS - Ugh! I am sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bullshit, it's your eggs. Arrogant and he can't admit fault. Another person not taking responsibility for their mistake. Sorry big time for you!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - Some vegetables are anti-inflammatory too. Sweet potato, beets, etc. I know vitamins are good but the best source is the actual veggie. :hugs: I have been eating lots of organic veggies (healthiest I have ever ate in my life honestly) but also taking vitamins. However, I asked the doctor to check my iron levels because I was anemic a while back and on extra iron and still taking lots for the beginning of this pregnancy. I was hoping I was not overdoing it.


----------



## dashka

Frol - yes it's true - veggies are the fantastic for reducing inflammation - especially fresh pressed veggie juice... (celery, cucumber, spinach etc) Also onions and garlic (but not in juice - yuk!) 
Also for fruits : cherries, pineapple
Ginger and turmeric great too
wild caught salmon
& walnuts (WALNUTS are awesome for everything as a matter of fact -love them)

Re: your iron - good idea to get checked... too much is not good -can be toxic -but usually menstruating women don't have that problem - they are usually lower -but good to get checked as it's really crucial for fertility and baby's health
Mine used to be at 16-17... now it's 44 -but MD told me should be 60-80.. (and I take supplements every day on top of the pre-natal)


----------



## LilSluz

froliky2011 said:


> Deleted because..afraid someone will recognize muah. Lol!

Yes, but those of us who have seen it NOW KNOW EXACTLY WHO YOU ARE! I think it was the eyes that did it...maybe the chin... 

:rofl:


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> bah now the doctor is backpedaling on how bad the sperm is. ie it is still me and old eggs and not the sperm. he kept saying, dont feel like this is your fault etc but i didnt until he started saying it was unlikely the sperm. and he was saying odds with ivf at 39 are only like 25% etc. decided to get the beta anyway and do one more round with iui and injectibles and different sperm but then go to ivf.

Are you freaking kidding me? :growlmad: That's BULLSH**!!! OK, I would just repeat the conversation that you had with the Dr. regarding the problems w/the sperm & then ask "should I be getting an attorney involved?" (& maybe even throw in a "I would rather not, but if I have to I will") ?

Whether you get it for free or not I bet their a$$es are going to dot every i & cross every t on your next one! But I hope you do get at least ONE free one if not as many as you want - Jeez DrS that ticks me off! :growlmad::grr::trouble::gun:


----------



## HappyAuntie

dashka said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I am not sure but a girl just pretty much told me the nitrates and miscarriage stuff if it were true the whole country would be "f$cked". Nice, real nice. I think I better watch what I post because obviously some people probably just think I am wacked. Sigh.
> 
> I don't think you're wacked... People like that are just (in my opinion) not wanting to take responsibility for their health (sorry if that sounds harsh)... Sure it may effect some people more than others for various reasons.. (and some may be exposed to more than others) but the fact remains that nitrates are carcinogenic and that is not good for anyone (expectant mothers or not)Click to expand...

Perhaps she just didn't appreciate your unsolicited advice in her journal. Sharing what you've learned in a conversational thread is one thing, but a journal is something else.

This thread has always been a place of support for all women 35+ ttc #1, _regardless of their approach to ttc_ - whether they are trying naturally, using medical intervention or alternative/complementary medicine. I'd like to see it stay that way.


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> thanks Frolicky - for the laugh.... hee hee... So glad your scan went well!!! I can see beany-Fro getting bigger!! Yay!:haha:
> 
> Lils - thanks for the info... I didn't even know there was one for the uterus as well... thought there was one just for the tubes... Learn something every day!:dohh:
> That is absolutely awesome that your doc does those tests no problem....Is it expensive for you? Oh I'm excited that you are getting those tests!
> 
> I think in June (if nothing happens by then ) I am thinking about starting cycle monitoring again (and perhaps IUI)- the only thing is I don't live or work downtown so it's harder to find a good one in the area -as I know I will need to go there daily BEFORE work.... A lot of good fertility clinics are downtown and would take 1.5 hrs for me to get there everyday.

Dashka, thank you so much for all the info! :hugs: I have copied into my TTC Notes file & when I get my tests back, depending if I have NK, etc, I will definitely go out & get chlorophyll!

The testes are covered by insurance so I only have whatever (usually pretty small) co-pay I have to make. I think the test might end up costing me $25 or so? the labs are always like $5 per test or less. 

Ouch on that drive! :nope: I suppose that is where the $200 one is :nope: It will be so worth it to do all the tests & find out though right? After all these years... 

Dashka, I am sensing a whole new you lately & I think that's awesome! :thumbup: I'm so, so happy for you! :happydance: Between the electro-dermal testing & everything you've been writing & talking about the last few days, you seem like a whole new person! Getting rid of the sicknesses probably helped a lot, but I think it's more - like you have so much more hope & ready to go the extra mile. I was afraid you were ready to give up but you seemed to have bounced back even stronger :bodyb: than before - you GO GIRL! :winkwink::flower: I'm going to nickname you Rocky, the Canadian Stallion! :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Not getting a free one but they will test the sperm free wheee. I wasn't upset about it not working until he kept insisting that it is age related. I know blowing smoke is no good but I need someone with more confidence in "older" patients. I'm gonna do another injectibles cycle but meanwhile im going to talk to another clinic and start the ball rolling for ivf with them. Torn on the new donor. I really wanted Asian. But none of the other ones are really calling to me. Looked at a few other banks an they didn't really have anyone either. I kinda like this one https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=155&did=155 but I wanna know if he has had success etc


----------



## froliky2011

HappyAuntie said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I am not sure but a girl just pretty much told me the nitrates and miscarriage stuff if it were true the whole country would be "f$cked". Nice, real nice. I think I better watch what I post because obviously some people probably just think I am wacked. Sigh.
> 
> I don't think you're wacked... People like that are just (in my opinion) not wanting to take responsibility for their health (sorry if that sounds harsh)... Sure it may effect some people more than others for various reasons.. (and some may be exposed to more than others) but the fact remains that nitrates are carcinogenic and that is not good for anyone (expectant mothers or not)Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps she just didn't appreciate your unsolicited advice in her journal. Sharing what you've learned in a conversational thread is one thing, but a journal is something else.
> 
> This thread has always been a place of support for all women 35+ ttc #1, _regardless of their approach to ttc_ - whether they are trying naturally, using medical intervention or alternative/complementary medicine. I'd like to see it stay that way.Click to expand...

OK, rookie here. Learning proper etiquette has not always been a strength of mine. I apologized to her and she accepted. Thanks for kindly putting me in my place.


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid said:


> Not getting a free one but they will test the sperm free wheee. I wasn't upset about it not working until he kept insisting that it is age related. I know blowing smoke is no good but I need someone with more confidence in "older" patients. I'm gonna do another injectibles cycle but meanwhile im going to talk to another clinic and start the ball rolling for ivf with them. Torn on the new donor. I really wanted Asian. But none of the other ones are really calling to me. Looked at a few other banks an they didn't really have anyone either. I kinda like this one https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=155&did=155 but I wanna know if he has had success etc

My BIL (ex - he was hit by an older lady became a quadrapalegic and passed away 6 years later after being on machines) was Thai and German and very athletic, smart and handsome. Sounds like a great one.


----------



## manuiti

Pad - wow, your friend really is an inspiration, it really is just all about finding out what the blocker is and then finding a way around it. :flower:

LilS - oh I love your sense of humour, you made me giggle!

Froliky - Eeeeee!!!! I can see it without an arrow!!! :happydance:

DrS - WTF!!!! Ooooooh, that made me mad reading that. And odds of 25% are still really good I think, a one in four chance - what's wrong with that. Hope you read him the riot act! :devil:

afm - I'm still waiting for my beta on Monday.

Spoiler
I really hope my little dot sticks around for that, but so far so good. Still got everything very firmly crossed. Today I accepted that it's real and not my trigger shot still lingering. But I decided that even if it doesn't last, with my FSH being so high and my AMH and follicle count being so low, this may be the one and only time I'll ever be pregnant, so I told my parents and sister so they could enjoy this too, even if it is only for a little while. My sister almost deafened me with her scream. :haha: And my mum apparently already knew and had told my dad and sister on separate occasions that she could just tell. Bizarre!


----------



## froliky2011

Man - Mother's intuition? :hugs: Enjoy it.


----------



## dashka

Lila thanks you're so sweet ... Yeah I am more motivated now that I'm finally starting to get better.. But it's not as easy adjust getting the tests downtown once or twice.. I'm sure they would want me to stay and do monitoring/ or whatever we choose with them. It's also very difficult with AD to leave the house at 6:00am ..would be impossible really. I will probably try to go to a closer one (haven't talked to DH yet) There are 2 closer to work but mixed reviews on them. Have to get through the stress of the next month at work and home AD has become quite the feisty one ( to be kind) Not good for TTC.... But going to try to do what I can! Thanks Hun!


----------



## dashka

DrS ... Wow Sydney sounds like a great one!


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> Not getting a free one but they will test the sperm free wheee. I wasn't upset about it not working until he kept insisting that it is age related. I know blowing smoke is no good but I need someone with more confidence in "older" patients. I'm gonna do another injectibles cycle but meanwhile im going to talk to another clinic and start the ball rolling for ivf with them. Torn on the new donor. I really wanted Asian. But none of the other ones are really calling to me. Looked at a few other banks an they didn't really have anyone either. I kinda like this one https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=155&did=155 but I wanna know if he has had success etc

Ouch! Where's the PIC for crying out loud? Somebody pinch me...

YES DrS that one, DEFINITELY that one!!!! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Bearlake

The Witch is here. 

This sucks big time.


----------



## Asryellah

DrS, I'm sorry for bfn :hug: your doc seems somewhat insensitive, what does he know about your eggs?! :dohh: I hope you'll get some fab sperm for the next IUI!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Bear - biiiig hugs to you hun..so sorry

Oh you crazy woman going for a meet and then start rubbing Purples tummy..oh my :haha::rofl: I can imagine that :haha:

LilS- you brave little thing, you are still so inspired and perky with all that sorrow going on.. Big hugs to you :hugs:

Fro - liked your u/s picture :thumbup::thumbup: but didn't get to see the next one!!!! Put it back girl!!! :haha:

Manu - GL with beta on monday! You are deffo preggers :cloud9:

That water nitrate thingy, I actually didn't even read it as I don't need anything else to freak about :haha: trying to just keep on going with common sense :winkwink:

I hope I haven't offended anyone with posting here my beliefs/way I live? I do not offer my opinions like thats the way things should be done by everyone but just way I do it. And do tell me to bugger off here if you feel like no need for me to hang around here..of course I would understand it, but I would want to stick around and see how you guys are doing :hugs: I'v kinda grown into you lovelies :kiss: if you let me? At least every once in a while?

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!! It's friday ya'll !!! :happydance::happydance::pizza:

afm

Spoiler
LilS you asked about beta, I called to clinic and told them about my BFP and asked should I come for beta. She said theres no need to, I can believe HPT's. But she booked me for early pregnancy U/S which is 8th May!!! Week 7 :happydance: Should hear a heartbeat by then [-o&lt; praying there will be one..
I guess this is a normal protocol here - not going for betas unless you're not showing on HPT or have had miscarriages etc. Actually this forum is again (like sauna+bath thing) first time I hear about ppl going to betas often. You learn all the time :thumbup:
But no one can keep me away from hpt's..did the digi today and still preggers 2-3 weeks!! Which is right on, I think I o'd on friday 2 weeks ago:cloud9:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - again - I am so sorry for what has happened :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: although- wow I never realised that's how you picked donor sperm - it's like regular online shopping !!!!

Asry - I don't think Betas are done so much in Europe. how exciting for your scan :hugs:

Bear - hun - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Arsy - Congratulations! You guys have a lot of patience, I am a bit of a freak and had one doctor doing Betas last week and a different (my doctor) doing betas this week. In addition, she only does special cases (only has 4) and she likes to monitor us frequently (I guess that is why she only takes a few). Enjoy :cloud9: :hugs:

Bear - Freaking Sucks! Sorry hon! :hugs: 

AFM - I am taking a break. I always prefer face to face communication more than anything so that intentions etc. are not misconstrued. My only intentions here are to help and support. In any case, the misunderstandings make me feel bad and I understand all the sensitivity, anger, pain and shit that accompanies infertility. It's a real bioootch! So, I will be back maybe in a week or two. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Bearlake said:


> The Witch is here.
> 
> This sucks big time.

:hugs: stupid *&%$%!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

drsquid said:


> Not getting a free one but they will test the sperm free wheee. I wasn't upset about it not working until he kept insisting that it is age related. I know blowing smoke is no good but I need someone with more confidence in "older" patients. I'm gonna do another injectibles cycle but meanwhile im going to talk to another clinic and start the ball rolling for ivf with them. Torn on the new donor. I really wanted Asian. But none of the other ones are really calling to me. Looked at a few other banks an they didn't really have anyone either. I kinda like this one https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=155&did=155 but I wanna know if he has had success etc

I say go with what feels right, your heart will guide you to the perfect donor, and no matter what your so gonna love that baby!! As for that Dr. what me to kick him in his ass for you? Where ever you are i will come and boot him a good one, old eggs my ass, he is looking for an easy way out!!


----------



## dashka

Okay what is going on here??? Are people getting hurt by what I'm saying too?
I, like Frolicky am only trying to help and I'm sorry if anyone is taking it the wrong way but it seems something has gone sour a bit on here in the last day or so...

I am very sad Frolicky that you feel you need to take a break because people have made you feel bad ... I have never been offended by anything you have said... You have gone through so much and I know you are just looking out for everyone.

This is supposed to be a place of support, so it's hard to root for someone and try to help them as much as possible without offering some bit of knowledge that may help them in the long run... If anyone has a problem with what I post let me know.

Love you guys...
XO


----------



## dashka

Dr S - good luck with selecting....

Asry - I do hope you stick around girl... 

Manu - GL Beta Monday and glad you got to tell family (especially with DH being away)

Hello to everyone else xoxo


----------



## dashka

Bearlake - sorry the witch is here... ARGH -:hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Bear - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fro, dash & asry - I'm pretty sure I've read all the posts but I must be missing something because I haven't read anything on this thread that I've found offensive. Maybe I've got my head in the clouds but I don't think there's anything actually going wrong on this thread. :shrug:


----------



## purplelou

the thing I found offensive was what DrS doctor said to her about old eggs !! Grr, Im with OMM - a butt kicking could be coming his way!

ladies, first big loves :hugs:
second, i think in a forum like this people cannot be positive all time, sometimes a word or phrase gets misinterpreted, Oh I know Ive done it! - but you have to let it ride. everyone here is so lovely and caring, I know that noone wants to upset anyone elseand also as with all forms of written communication, you cannot tell the tone that is being used.

so I hope no-one is upset, everyone needs a break now and then, but I hope nobody feels they HAVE to stay away

big loves xxxx


----------



## dashka

okay maybe I've misinterpreted... but I am pretty upset inside about this... It is one thing to post negative comments about how you are feeling (that is fine and welcomed to get our your feelings) but it's another when you make someone feel bad (publicly) about themselves. It wasn't directed at me -but still took it badly... don't want to name names.

Maybe I don't know the whole story -but what I read here (I thought) was hurtful.


----------



## Asryellah

Oh no :dohh: now I think I wrote my last post the way you all got the feeling somethings messed up? Not the intention!!
I was thinking(not mentioning-stupid me) about the post Froliky had on someones journal and they got affended, by sharing info. And I started thinking that I hope I have not stepped on anyones toes with whatever (mostly) crap haha:)I write here..

We all have our beliefs, and we all do what we choose to do. We read the links&posts we find interesting. So lets stay friends and try to support eachoter, and try to understand eachoters views :hugs: 

ohhh..I better just shut up. TELL ME TO! :dohh:

anyways, hope you all are good ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Asry - not to worry girl - not what you said that did it :)


----------



## dashka

Lils - I just want to send you GIANT :hugs::hugs: today....

xo


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Hoping for some advice... 

Went for a check up scan today and saw a different nurse who was a little concerned aout the thickness of my womb lining. She ran the scans past the consultant and they have said that if we don't get a BFP this month then they want me to start taking oestrogen aswell. They also want me to start taking Metformin again which I am a little reluctant to do a s it made me feel really weird last time I took it but if it helps I'll have to do it.

Has anyone got experience of taking these things with Clomid aswell? I'm not sure how the Metformin will help as the nurse said it will regulate my cycles but the clomid has done that alreay. Am I missing something?

I'm on my 4th round of Clomid now and they said they would want me to do another 4 rounds with the Oestrogen aswell.

Any advice welcome!

We've booked alovely B&B this weekend so hoping for some luck!

Good luck to everyone else!

C
xx


----------



## manuiti

Hey coast, sorry I can't help but I didn't want to read and run. All I know, if I remember correctly, is that your lining need to be around the 11mm range give or take a few mm on either side to be good for implantation. Apparently, and of course this would be a sweeping generalisation, as we get older, the lining starts getting thinner. Sorry if I was just teaching you to suck eggs there. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

this is the other one im considering https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=259&did=259 i know it is silly but i really want a mixed asian baby. the other guys sounds hot but isnt very asian


----------



## HappyAuntie

dashka said:


> okay maybe I've misinterpreted... but I am pretty upset inside about this... It is one thing to post negative comments about how you are feeling (that is fine and welcomed to get our your feelings) but it's another when you make someone feel bad (publicly) about themselves. It wasn't directed at me -but still took it badly... don't want to name names.
> 
> Maybe I don't know the whole story -but what I read here (I thought) was hurtful.

I apologize that my words were hurtful to you and Froliky. 

My intention was never to make anyone feel bad, publicly or privately. 

Froliky mentioned here about an interaction she had with another woman on this other woman's journal. She had taken the other woman's reaction to mean that this other woman must think she's a wacko. As a regular follower of this woman's journal, I suspected there was an alternate explanation for this woman's reaction so I offered it. Ironically my intention in doing so was actually to reassure Fro that I didn't think this other woman thought she was wacko at all - I clearly failed miserably in that. I should have taken the time to choose my words more carefully, and I apologize. 

I was bothered by your interpretation of this woman's dismissal of Fro's advice as her not taking responsibility for her health, especially given that you don't know the whole story. Yes, nitrates can cause cancer and fertility problems, but when a woman is waiting to learn if her pregnancy is ectopic or "just" a run of the mill mc, she is not likely to be receptive to anyone offering that information at that time. That does not mean that she is being irresponsible or is deserving of criticism or disdain, and I felt your negative comments about her were out of line - hence my comment about us all being here for support regardless of our approach to ttc. Again, I should not have been so blunt, and I apologize for that. 

I have been active on this thread since its inception almost two years ago, and in all its existence, through all the rolling changes in membership and participation, it has largely avoided the negativity that pervades so many other areas of BnB and other online forums. That's a really wonderful and special thing, and it only happens because we all make the effort to be understanding and forgiving. I would really like it to stay that way, so when I saw the misinformed criticism of this woman, I spoke up. I apologize for not taking the time to choose my words more carefully on that post and, in doing so, contributing to a negative tone on the thread.

I think Lou said it best - emotions run high here, and misunderstandings are bound to happen from time to time, but in the end I think we all want the best for each other.

I hope this has cleared the air a little and I hope you'll forgive me.


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm up for a big group hug if everyone else is!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

HA &#8211; thanks for your post.. I am sorry if I spoke up too soon before not knowing the whole story &#8230; I didn&#8217;t realize at that point that it was a comment made in someone&#8217;s journal&#8230; and didn&#8217;t know the whole story.. you are right.. I guess I was trying to make Frolicky feel better as she was only trying to help and it sounded like someone was dismissing it&#8230; People often do that to me too (not in here) but I shouldn&#8217;t have &#8216;generalized&#8217; that all people who react that way don&#8217;t take responsibility for their health. So I apologize for that.

However I was hurt when you said &#8220;and I want it to stay that way&#8221;&#8230; almost sounded like you were &#8216;putting us in our place&#8217; by the tone (and that opinions were not welcomed) It stuck with me all night as I read it before bed. When I offer any sort of nutrition info or suggestions it is not to say that is the only way or the right way, but only to offer to those interested. So maybe from now on maybe I should only offer when asked. I have always supported all of you which ever path you take.

So I&#8217;ll try to be more careful in choosing my words when I&#8217;m supporting others on here.

Hope you have a great weekend ladies xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka-I have never been offended by anything that you have written on here. It is useful to have your input, and, to be honest, sometimes we may not even be aware that we NEED any advice on nutrition until you suggest or comment on it! Please carry on as you have been doing, Axxxxx


----------



## dashka

thanks Dwrgi...
How are you doing? Been thinking of you and your appointment.... did it go okay? xoxo


----------



## purplelou

I love a hug!!!! https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif

Dwrgi - how did it go hun? I was thinking about you yesterday!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> Dashka-I have never been offended by anything that you have written on here. It is useful to have your input, and, to be honest, sometimes we may not even be aware that we NEED any advice on nutrition until you suggest or comment on it! Please carry on as you have been doing, Axxxxx

I agree - I think we're quite fortunate to have someone with your level of knowledge about nutrition in the group, and I think a general-topic thread like this one is the perfect place to share your expertise. I hope you'll continue to do so. :flower:


----------



## purplelou

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Dashka-I have never been offended by anything that you have written on here. It is useful to have your input, and, to be honest, sometimes we may not even be aware that we NEED any advice on nutrition until you suggest or comment on it! Please carry on as you have been doing, Axxxxx
> 
> I agree - I think we're quite fortunate to have someone with your level of knowledge about nutrition in the group, and I think a general-topic thread like this one is the perfect place to share your expertise. I hope you'll continue to do so. :flower:Click to expand...

I agree! I on the other hand, can offer loads of advice on gaining weight if anyone would like it :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Purple :haha::haha:

I also love all the info that everyone brings as it sometimes gives a different perspective on stuff. I know I can take or leave it but I wouldn't know to ask for it iykwim :shrug:

Big hugs to all :hug: and yes dwrgi how did your appt go? :flower:

LilS sending you some big hugs in particular :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

Lils, you asked about gender selective IVF.. in this country and many others that is illegal... however, you can have PGD, which will put in genetically 'normal' eggs. It is a form of IVF.

I have known about this for many years as my geneticist has spoken to me about it many times. However, as my X deletion is so rare they would have to formulate a whole new protocol and probe to look for the deletion. As the NHS are not interested in helping me that would cost me a minor fortune as it would have to be created in a research facility and as it would never have been done before it is untested and so risky in some respects.

That is why I have not had PGD. 

I hate my genes.

They are crap.


----------



## padbrat

Pah to DNA. :0(


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad :hug: xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls! Please come and get me out of here! Im in the hairdressers having my roots-grey- done and highlights, and from what I can see, theres not a lot of blonde going on and an awful lot of dark brown. Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh! 

Love to you all, and group hugs in order! 
Xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls! Please come and get me out of here! Im in the hairdressers having my roots-grey- done and highlights, and from what I can see, theres not a lot of blonde going on and an awful lot of dark brown. Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh! 

Love to you all, and group hugs in order! 
Xxxx


----------



## froliky2011

Ladies - I do see women give advice in journals all the time. My advice was obviously bad timing. The girl and I resolved it there and it really did not need to be over analyzed here in my opinion. However, I understand why HA wanted to clarify it. After I wrote the comment (because I felt stupid and bad) here, the girl and I resolved it in her journal so the need to bring it up again here just felt a bit unnecessary but I know and understand why HA wanted to give another perspective. 

I don't like drama at all! Life is too short. We are all dealing with life/death issues, hardly any of us on these threads are free from the challenges of infertility. Not one of us has it any better or worse (imho). We all have challenges/struggles. In addition, we all need to work, pay bills, go to our doctors appointments etc. I believe drama like this just take away from more important stuff. We all need support during these challenging times. I was wrong, and the girl let me know it right away and I learned real quickly and it was done. When someone says something I find inappropriate, I don't always feel the need to point it out in front of the whole crowd but maybe a private message, or just keep it to myself, or let it go, because in the end...does it really matter? I don't have to be "right" and have a lot to learn in life and about others etc. I am open to listening to others. 

My DH had Hodgkins Lymphoma and so did a few other children in his community (his dad blames the disease on playing football??) but other kids got it too and they did not play football. It is in my personal opinion, it was something environmental. I used to do environmental inspections and I am not even going to go into the stuff I saw. People always blame their bodies on why they can't get pregnant but have a more difficult time (because others are getting pregnant) thinking it could be something environmental etc. Every body responds to toxins differently (everyone's bodies respond to drugs differently, food differently, etc.). Having an open mind to what could be the cause of not getting pregnant is very important to getting to the bottom of the issue.

Like I said, I did not feel hurt your comment, HA. I just really don't like drama and needed to focus on work and taking care of myself. I understand where you are coming from and I am sorry if I overstepped my boundaries. 

However, I do know what my intentions were and how someone chooses to respond it is their choice. How we choose to respond to anything when we are in pain, suffering, hormonal is ultimately our choice. Fighting, yelling, divisive discussions don't solve anything usually from my experience, even though that is completely what we want to do a lot of the time when we are going through the challenges. I have a lot of compassion for everyone here. I have to live with my DH not being completely excited for our child. Not having the excitement a normal DH would have. Our situation is not any better/worse, it's just different. However, I refuse to be a victim of my circumstances. I will grieve, go through the pain, etc. but come out stronger, and find a way to solve the issue and come to a solution so I can move forward. 

I do wish everyone here would get pregnant and I pray/meditate about it everyday!! Seriously. Maybe it helps, maybe not, but I know I am sending it out there for whatever it's worth. We will all be stronger for this, more open minded, compassionate, kind, loving, sensitive, and hopefully softer to one another and most importantly to OURSELVES! Have a good weekend. I have to do lots of cleaning. Sister and BIL are coming for a visit next weekend. 

:hugs: :hugs: xoxo


----------



## dashka

Frol - I agree - we all have our battles/challenges and life is WAY too short to waste it on misunderstandings and drama... You take care of yourself - you keep that beany happy!:flower:

I also wish EVERY single person who ever desires to have a child - to be granted that wish and SOON!!!! It totally sucks what we have to endure. Like I said before I feel like you are my sisters and we have a special bond. We have been brought together to support and encourage and I pray for you all that you will be holding your little ones very soon.:hugs: 

Have a great day ladies!

xoxo


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> Girls! Please come and get me out of here! Im in the hairdressers having my roots-grey- done and highlights, and from what I can see, theres not a lot of blonde going on and an awful lot of dark brown. Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!
> 
> Love to you all, and group hugs in order!
> Xxxx

Dwrgi - how does the hair look now?? Are you ready to kill someone?:gun::grr::grr::grr:
Hope it looks better.... :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

I have a computer virus from He!!. Ouch. Can't goole anything, it will take me to some strange website. It's like the twilight zone. Lol!


----------



## Dwrgi

Well, I am at home and the hair is definitely dark brown with a few wispy strands of blonde in it. I went in blonde. HTF can a 'T-section highights and some brown to cover my roots, please!' be construed as 'colour me brown all over'???? 

Bloody bloody bloody hairdressers!!!

On a lighter note, how is everybody?

I completely agree with your comment, Frolicky, about each and every one of us being mindful of how our comments come across, and how, sometimes, if we really feel the need, and that is a heavily emphasised IF, it is more sensitive to do that in a private message. I would hate to be 'publically' told off, and would be inclined to deliver a two fingered salute in return. However immature that may be. You are completely right, too, that we have enough to deal with by coping with the shi&e that is infertility, not to mention then having to deal with confrontation here too. It's just not acceptable in a supportive forum.

I have said this before and I shall say it again, we have to be mindful of each other and each other's feelings, and I think we do need to think carefully sometimes about how our words can affect others, particularly if there is a whiff of controversy about them. I know of dear friends who have stopped posting on here as they felt that some others' comments towards them were inappropriate. I don't think that is what this forum is about. 

I would add smilies here, but my laptop is playing up and won't let me. Grrr.

Anyway, shall we close the lid on this now? Just not good to have negativity like this on here.

For my own MIA, I just needed to get away for a while as I was getting more and more upset about my own situation and comparing it to others. It is VERY hard indeed to soldier on, day after day, when you are not thrown many breaks. It WILL have an effect in the end, and I certainly needed a few days away. And now I'm back!!!!!!!! (You may think to yourself, 'Kerrist, it's her again. Think I'll log off now!').

My consult went well, and my OH and I came out of it feeling far more positive than we did last summer (when I was completely heartbroken and given not a lot of hope). Consultant said that my body responds well to drugs, stimms, good womb lining, loads of follies, etc.; a textbook cycle, apart from the BFN, of course. My body SOOOOOOO wants to get pregnant, and that's what breaks my heart. She is pretty certain that I don't have immune issues, and is certain that my inability to conceive is due to old eggs, but we all knew she'd say this. In my ovaries each month, there are fewer good eggs being thrown out, and more duds, which either don't fertilize or don't implant. It is sheer luck that somebody else with a lower amh than me can get pregnant, that's all it boils down to, in her humble opinion, but I'm not sure that I buy that. 

So, we discussed various things: lower dose of stimms to produce less follicles and better eggs (possible suggestion I threw in which she said may be worth a shot, but don't really know how I feel about this) and using intralipids and steroids to counter any 'possible' immune issues. Or, of course, donor eggs, which we discussed. 

Lots to think about. I'm not planning on doing another cycle until July, anyway, (school holidays) so have got time to get my head around this. It's essentially head over heart: head says donor eggs (better stats, and as she said, it's only a 'couple of cells' essentially) and heart (own eggs, but more chance of failure). Ho hum......

Or give up, which is quite tempting to me, at times, close the door, move on, it was not meant to be, I have no fight left..... yada yada.

Sorry for selfish post. 

Big loves to everybody, and hope you're all enjoying a great weekend!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, dwrgi is back :happydance::happydance::kiss:

Hmm, bummer about the hair but I am sure it looks great anyway :hugs::hugs:

Good that you have plenty of time to think about what to do next. I really hope that you do another cycle whether it be DE or your own. In any case it would be lucky to have you as mummy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM the :witch: is circling as we speak.... :growlmad:


----------



## purplelou

Pad- your DNA made you who you are, and for that, we are all glad :hugs:

Dwrgi - can we see pictures of the hair maybe? I am glad you are feeling more positive after soeaking to your doctor, and it's also good that you have time to decide what you want to do next. It is good that there are options and I agree 100% with butterfly, how you have you baby he or she will be lucky to have a mummy like you (Bowen or blonde) :hugs:

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 
We are doing major sorting out. We have cleared our little spare room , well it's a box room really and it's going to be a room to store all our DVDs and paperwork etc etc. it's pretty much ready for painting to spruce it up then we can feel really organised (probably for the first time ever lol!)


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly, you are ace, so sweet and thoughtful, always! :flower::flower::flower: The real bummer is to have that nasty pesky witch hovering. But, it ain't over till she sings hun, so hang on in there! :hugs::hugs:

Purple=glad you got your room cleared. Always good to get on with jobs that you've been meaning to do! I'll have a wine for you later, for your efforts! As for the camera, I'm avoiding all mirrors at the moment, so the prospect of having my piccie take with this old woman's barnet on my head is pretty grim! You'll just have to imagine it! It is VERY dark. xxx

Love to everybody, :thumbup:
Axxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Have a look-for fun only!!! May make you laugh (Lord knows we could do with one!).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-re...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Bearlake

Drwgi, thanks for this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-revi...owViewpoints=1 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Best laugh I've had for ages! Thank you SO much. 

I do feel for you in regards to your hair; it happened to me several years ago (tried to even out my sunbleached hair and darker roots) and it took awhile to grow out. Just thinking now, can you go back and say you're not happy with it? I've also had a 'green hair episode' and went back to the hairdresser who fixed it for me...

Butterfly -Why do you think the :witch: is lurking? You'r chart looks fab ??!! How long is your cycle usually? 

Pad - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish I was clever geneologist who could fix your genes xxxx

Purple - Could you come and do a bit of sorting out in my house as well please? I need to get truck loads to charity shop... :hugs::hugs:

LilS -how are you doing? :wave: :hugs::hugs:

Dashka - I love the fact you're so knowledgeable on nutrition xxxxx

Coastdreams - Sorry hon, I don't have any experience on using Metformin or Clomid. Hope you'll have succesfull weekend xxxx

Frolicky - Hope you'll get rid of the computer virus soon!!!

:hi: for everyone else, hope you're enjoying your weekend!

AFM My head is full of questions about what might be stopping us getting pregnant. I'm starting to think it's either poor embryo quality (and what can one do about that?) or a problem with implantation. Could be my aging eggs as well. It's just frustrating when in 2 IVF's things have gone 'well' (plenty of eggs, good lining, good SA, okish fertilization rate and 1 out of 13 developed into a good blastocyst ) until the implantation. 
Also, does any of you know how to translate information you have learned from IVF into unmedicated cycle? I got 20 eggs but only one of them developed into a blastocyst. Does this mean that in unmedicated cycle I may only produce a 'good enough' egg in 20 months? 
Sorry for the long blurb, just got a lot on my mind...


----------



## Dwrgi

Bearlake said:


> AFM My head is full of questions about what might be stopping us getting pregnant. I'm starting to think it's either poor embryo quality (and what can one do about that?) or a problem with implantation. Could be my aging eggs as well. It's just frustrating when in 2 IVF's things have gone 'well' (plenty of eggs, good lining, good SA, okish fertilization rate and 1 out of 13 developed into a good blastocyst ) until the implantation.
> Also, does any of you know how to translate information you have learned from IVF into unmedicated cycle? I got 20 eggs but only one of them developed into a blastocyst. Does this mean that in unmedicated cycle I may only produce a 'good enough' egg in 20 months?
> Sorry for the long blurb, just got a lot on my mind...

Hey Bearlake, I'm so sorry to hear that you've got a lot on your mind. It is completely natural after what you've been through. It's a good idea to do as much research as you can so you can come up with a plan of action, and get some answers. 

From my research, this is what I've learnt! Good embryos generally come from good eggs. Sperm is generated every 3 months so aren't in the frame as much. Typical. Despite popilar opinion, there are things that you can do to improve egg quality. You can take 75 mg of DHEA per day-but word to the wise, micronised from America is best. Best results are seen after 6 months of use. It improves quality and quantity. Omega 3 is also good, look for those with DHA and EPA. Paradox is recommended- see Amazon. Acupuncture is believed to encourage blood flow to the ovaries and so improve egg quality. Lots of green veg. and protein, etc. Minimal alcohol and caffeine. A good pre conception multi vit is a must. Some advocate Royal Jelly too. 

As for IVF, there is a belief that a supply of eggs will always contain the same amount of 'good' eggs i.e. if you had 20 eggs from EC and only 2 were good, then only 2 would have been good if you retrieved only 5 eggs. So, aim for lower doses if you yielded 20 eggs. Some clinicd now aim for 6-8 eggs because of this. 

Also, to do everything possible, intralipids are recommended fot older women with two IVF failures-they are supposef to help with implantation. Youd need at least two shots during a treatment cycle, at @ £250 per shot.

You can also try ICSI, and the new thing, IMSI. This is where a really strong magnifier is used to select the VERY best moving sperm, as opposed to any old motile sperm. 

And there is immune testing.

I hope this helps. Emma Cannon's book, 'The Baby Making Bible' is really good. As are the Zita West books.

If I have got anything wrong , please anybody, feel free to correct me. I'm writing this on my phone, and its driving me crackers, so Im signing off. Hang on in there hun. There is always hope! 

Xxxx


----------



## Madeline

hi dwrgi, butterfly, purpleou and everyone

I have been mia lately posted a few times on another thread but had an early cycle last month and felt pretty low about the whole thing.

I just wanted to share some unexpectedly good news that I got my first BFP last night Desperado was kind enough to look at it for me to make sure it was in fact positive. Personally I find the non digital tests very confusing particularly teaselling the difference between an evaporation line and positive result.

My partner and I are very excited and all I can think of is all the lovely people I have met here who are still waiting and hoping for their BFP and I really hope that there are more BFP's to come soon:)

Madeline xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats again Madeline, yes that was definitely a line, very happy for you :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

thks Butterfly:) just as well I mentioned it to desperado lol I thought it was an evaporation line!

Madeline xx

PS Hi Bearlake I am still in novice territory but as part of my down time I did read about CoQ10 perhaps it would be worth giving that a try? Before I got the BFP I was going to start taking 1200mg a day. Otherwise the changes i made leading up to this were no caffeine at all, 3 litres of water a day, 1 B6 tablet a day and I changed pre conception brands to Elevit from Swisse. We also started doing it 2 days before ovulation and did it twice a day every day that week. I hope this might be of some help. I will have my fingers crossed for you:)


----------



## padbrat

hey all!

Dwrgi... photo please of new barnet!!!! Must see! I laughed my bloomin head off at that Amazon thingy!!! 

awww Bear... it all confuses me... as previously mentioned I am a complete dufus at fertility!

hey Butterfly!

Purps you are a love... aww you made me smile!

I am feeling a little hungover today... had a taco night last night and over did it.... urghhh sod it. I can't be good all the time .... in fact, I can't be good most of the time! mwahaha


----------



## purplelou

Me and dh are crying with laughter after reading the amazon thing, my face hurts!!!!! Thank you A for sharing, I may never recover lol!!!
I bet you hair looks beautiful! It's just different for you is all :hugs:

Madeleine. Oh congratulations lovely, that's fab news! You must be so happy xxxxxxx

Big huge loves to everyone, I hope you are all having a fab weekend! 
We are still doing the organising , it may take quite some time. Amazing how much junk you can accumulate when you are not paying attention isn't it!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Purps-glad to know that you're getting stuck in. You'll feel much better when it's all done and dusted! Can't believe you're 13 weeks along! OMG, where does the time go??? So excited for you, Axxx :flower::flower:

Bearlake-how are you feeling now? Glad that the Veet ad made you laugh! I loved the 'gentleman's log cabin' reference!!!!! Big :hugs::hugs:

Madeline-am delighted for you. Often wondered where you'd got to! x

Pad-hope that hangoever has cleared! Mine get worse as I get older! No way am I taking a photo let alone letting anybody else see it! I look like a Bank manager's wife (no offence if anybody on here IS a bank manager!). Next Saturday, I'm going back to blonde, no messing, have already booked in, and THEY are paying for it! :growlmad::growlmad: 

Hey Dashka, Dr S, Frolicky, Lil, Asry, Agape Love, Coastdreams, Carole, Missy, HA, FM, Manuiti, Twinks, Never: big :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: to you all!

Butterfly, I take it from your chart that the evil witch (biatch) arrived today. I am sooooooo sorry hun; have loads of chocs and drink a few glasses of wine, and just say 'sod it'! Am sending you extra special :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Talking of chocs, guess who couldn't get into a pair of jeans this morning? Although I'd like to say they've shrunk in the wash, my protein IVF diet and subsequent chocolate staple diet have taken their toll. I have cellulite on my cellulite, so tomorrow, I'm back to low fat, and sensible eating. Boring but necessary! :nope::nope::nope:

Love to you all,
Axxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

For those with an interest in DE:

https://www.nurture.co.za/the-tricky-subject-of-disclosure/

:hugs:


----------



## Madeline

Thks purpleou:) hope you are doing well:)

Hi Dwrgi:) good on you for not letting the chocolate win:) I was wistfully gazing at a slice of chocolate cake when we were out the other day so I made my friend buy a slice and let me have a mouthful omg it was fantastic:) Wat is it about chocolate thats soooo good!

Madeline xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Dwrgi - I needed that laugh!


----------



## drsquid

i went to the supermarket today after the gym.. wanted a roast chicken but went with ice cream instead... eh well. had a little and then threw it out (cant keep it in the house). yum. spent 4 hrs and 15 min at the gym this weekend so i earned it. 

tomorrow is day 3 us, finger crossed for no cysts and no early dominant follies.. the meds are waiting in my fridge ready to go. just hoping i can get the next us on thurs or sat (working weds and thurs this week). 

hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!
I had started to write a post this morning and then realized that it was time to leave to take AD to ballet -rushed and rushed to get her ready and then when we arrived she cried her eyes out cause she didn't want to leave us...(she enjoyed the first class -but ever since she doesn't want to go in there alone even though she can see us threw the glass)... Oh well... we'll try again.. she looks so darn cute with the outfit though. :winkwink:

Madeline - Congratulations!! Hope you have a very very sticky bean!:happydance:

Dwrgi - OMG - that amazon thing was hilarious!!! thanks for the laugh...:haha:
Glad your app't went well and sounds like you have some time to think over all that info... Like the other ladies said - anyway way you become a mommy you will be wonderful !! :hugs: Hope the hair is getting better...maybe see how life as a brunette is?? :hugs: Were you always blonde? Glad you are getting a free re-do!:thumbup: You are so funny with "cellulite on cellulite"... I often will call my thighs - prociutto legs (Italian ham) :haha::haha:

Pad - hope your are doing ok :hugs:... hungover from taco??? Is that a brit term I don't know about or are we talking mexican taco?:haha::shrug: I am so naive!

Lils - I hope you are okay.... we're here when you need us...:hugs:

Asry - how are you today hun?:hugs::hugs:

Purple - glad to hear you are cleaning stuff out.... Love doing that too -but haven't done it in ages.... xoxo

Bearlake - big hugs to you :hugs: Dwrgi gave some really great info re: egg quality! In case you are interested, for egg quality I took DHEA for about 9 months but was tired of the side effects (may go on again but not right now)... Now I'm trying (specifically for egg quality) - COQ10 (Ubiqinol form), Maca (gelatinized form -but powder I put in smoothies), Lots of Omega 3's, wheatgrass powder and lots of antioxidants My ND also gave me Cenitol (by Metagenics - it is myo-inositol -supposed to be very good for egg quality. Loads of Baby Dust to you!!:hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - did witch arrive?? Your chart looked like it did this morning...but now it doesn't? Hope you are okay hun...:hugs::hugs:

Dr. S - Good luck on day 3 u/s! :thumbup: - Wow yay for the loads of gym time... that is awesome... I am so sore today just from 90 min of gardening yesterday (my bad knees!):dohh:

Frol - big hello!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Missy - we miss you ...hope all is okay...:hugs:

Hello to Never, Twinks, Carole, Nikki, HA, Ipen (hope you're ok) and anyone I missed (sorry!):flower::hugs:

And yes why the heck does chocolate taste so good!????:dohh: I had 2 big rows of a Lindt 32% Almond Bar - darn that stuff is good!!:dohh::thumbup: No dinner tonight - had a huge sushi/Japanese lunch - why does that have to taste so good too?!! Probably my fav food ever..:thumbup:

Have a great night ladies!!
xoxo


----------



## Tititimes2

Wow that's a long list of ladies there! Just popping in to say hi ladies.
 
And pad! I've been lurking and just saw you pop in. Just wanted to say :hi: honey


----------



## dashka

Manu... I just wanted to say good luck on beta tomorrow!! Xo


----------



## purplelou

aww Dashka - you made me smile about your little girl not wanting to in alone - bless her!!

DrS - good luck with the U/S - I feel lucky for you this cycle :)

Dwrgi - I am still sniggering at the amazon thing. I haven't laughed so hard in ages!!! good for you getting your hair sorted too! hairdressers should listen to what we actually want!

Missy - miss you xxx

HA - almost time , I will stalk you xxx

Butterfly - bah did that damn witch arrived? I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Madelaine - has the news sunk in yet?? congratualtions again lovely xxxx

bear - how are you doing chick?? big :hugs: you have had a load of brilliant tips above there, so hopefully some of that might help.

will write some more in a bit.....work to do :dohh:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - big :hugs: lovely, just because, hope you are ok xxx

manu - how are you feeling hun??

carole - I hope you are managing to get some rest, because I imagine you have a very busy weekend with F1 etc xx

Asry and Frols - big loves xxx

Twinkle - big juicy cuddles just because :hugs:

LadyH hope you are doing ok too, miss you xx

titi - - big loves - you are doing fab!!! Ive written more on your journal x

Pad - I didn't realise you were down in hampshire (that is what you said isn't it??) I really though you were from around these parts (midlands) - I think because some of the phrases you use. 

Big loves to Kismet, Nikki, Ipen, Never, FM and anyone I am missing

afm - still on the "sorting out" challenge, we have almost finished the painting in the box room so shelving etc will be the next thing. tomorrow I am putting 3 sacks out for the bin men and it's all pure junk. :) then there are only a few boxes to go into the loft and then another smallish pile to sort through...sigh...it'll be good when it's done!


----------



## Butterfly67

Dashka I thought the witch had turned up yesterday morning but it just ended up as spotting but she will def be here today! Makes things easier for this month though just with that extra day fingers crossed. :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi purpelou

well this afternoon i was driving suddenly i thought I am a pregnant girl lol I had to say it out loud to c what it felt like:) i guess its slowly sinking in:) My partner is pretty ecstatic though lol 

I got my first blood yes results today and I have no idea wat they mean really my progesterone is 145 which i think is ok but BHCG is 60? Anyway I am going to call my gyno tomoro and get her to explain it to me so I don't spend any more time worrying about it.

its hilarious when i think about it first all the worrying about whether I would ever get a BFP and then I move straight on to worrying about my next test results. lol wat an idiot!

Oh yeh I know I listed stuff I did recently that might have helped but I just wanted to say that the caffeine thing is the real deal I gave it up last month because I was reading some studies which outlined its affects and basically while sperm may reach the egg and conception may take place caffeine interferes with the cilia in the fallopian tubes preventing the natural contractions which force the egg down into the uterus and enable implantation. While they list minimum safe amounts it is not unreasonable to consider that different people have differing sensitivities and when trying to conceive it is worth giving it up all together. THe only other thing is Vitamin D which definitely prevents implantation and there are huge numbers of people who are Vit D deficient. It can take 3 months with a good daily supplement to correct this. An according to my gyno it should be over 100. When I was first diagnosed my level was 48.


Madeline xxx


----------



## purplelou

Actually the Vitamin D thing is very interesting, because apparently there are loads of people undiagnosed with VitD deficiency, so it is recommended that all preggo ladies , breast feeding moms, and many other take a supplement. I wonder if it has to do with the fact that many of use slather ourselves with sunblock/sunscreen and cover up or stay out of the sun - I know I do, because of the fear of sun damage and skin cancers.


----------



## Dwrgi

Purple-you are so lovely to have that message in your spoiler: 'waiting for other TTC 1 Over 35 ladies to get pregant!'

I'm sending you a big :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: for your thoughtful consideration!

Amanda
xxxx


----------



## Madeline

i am exactly the same really pale and burn easily so i can't really stay in the sun so i goes its no surprise I was deficient. I am glad I found out though:)

Madeline xx


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi - You have a funny sense of humor. I bet your hair is not as bad as you think. Finding a good hairdresser is like finding a needle in a haystack. Glad you are back. I understand MIA. I am glad the appointment went well. Sounds like a new decision(s) will be made soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Butterfly - :hugs: :hugs: I am hoping it was just spotting. When I woke up that morning with spotting, I thought for sure I had :witch: and was out. :hugs: :hugs: 

Arsy - Looking forward to hearing your results this Thursday. :happydance: 

Purple - Way to be ambitious and get organized. It always feels good to do things like that. Now that you are 13 weeks are you feeling better. I notice some days the fear is quite overwhelming. I try to just breath and do some exercises but the fear does come back. It sucks. Torture really.

Pad - I second Purps comment. :) :hugs:

LilSluz - :hug: Hon, I hope you are OK. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: My heart breaks for you!! It sucks so bad.

Dashka - AD sounds so sweet. I am naive too about some of the comments. Even Dwrgi's link.. some I understood, but some..I felt :dohh: :haha: I feel like I need someone to explain it or something. I live a sheltered life maybe??

Madeline - Congratulations!! That's great news!! How many dpo are you? Your progesterone is very high. Are you taking progesterone or doing the suppositories? However, that is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. :happydance:

Bearlake - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think the girls here have some good advice and hopefully can help you figure out where the challenges may be. At least you did get a BFP, so that is hopeful. :hugs: :hugs:

DrS - Good Luck!! Good job on getting exercise. I hope the us is good news. 

Nicker, Luv, Missy, LadyH, HA, Twinks, Kismet, FM - Hi ladies. How are you? :hugs: :hugs:

Manuiti - Good luck today!! Exciting!! Do you get your results the same day?

Hi to anyone else I missed. :hug: to everyone!!

I forgot.. I still have a computer virus. It's pretty bad. I am at work and it's getting worked on. Computer is in surgery. :(


----------



## Madeline

hi frolicky thks:) I don't take any drugs at all..I have not idea about my progesterone is it really high? I hope thats not bad? I think I ovulated day 10 or 11 of my cycle and I am 4 weeks and 1 day so I guess that means 18DPO. There seem to be a number of different ranges though so I am not sure if bhcg of 60 is enough but once the week is out the numbers will add up and I think I will have a better picture of wats going on.

Madeline xxx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi everyone! I am 36 and TTC my first with DP of 13 years who is 45. Because AI is our only option as a same sex couple, my doc put me on Clomid (cd 5-9) with a trigger shot of Ovidrel on cd 14. March was our first attempt but it did not take.

I had my 2nd IUI yesterday so I guess that makes me 1 dpo, so I'm just begining my TWW, and I'm trying desperately to keep my wits about me! :D

Glad to join you all!


----------



## purplelou

Hi ther hitthejackpot :flower: and welcome xxx I'm sorry that your first Iui wasn't successful, but good luck for # 2!! There have been a few ladies here who got pregnant with Iui 
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - once my wish of bfps for everyone comes true......then ill take it off :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome HittheJackPot!!! We'll help keep you sane during the TWW. :hugs: I got a BFP on IUI #2. Are you using a known donor or unknown? How exciting!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Asryellah

Amanda, I'm sure your hair looks fab are you sure you don't want to share it with us :winkwink: you need to atleast after next weekend if you get it re-blonded :hugs: And good that you are planning ahead to find out whats next :hugs:
ps. thanks for the link :haha: it was funny for the part I understood :haha: I blame it on language barriers if I dont :rofl: (not the fact I'm blonde..)

Madeline - congrats!!!!!! :thumbup::flower::happydance:

Purps- hows things going on with getting stuff organized? You must've found so much stuff you didn't even remember having :winkwink:

Butterfly- how are you? Did that stupid hag find you? I wish NOT!! :hugs:

Dashka- AD must've looked so cute doing ballet..awww :awww:

Hitthejackpot- you've found the right forum!! :thumbup: Good luck with the IUI, hope it does its wonders for you too :happydance:

LilS honey, take all the time you need to heal. We are here :hugs::hugs:

Fro - :hugs::hugs:

afm, nothing much going on. Still hard to believe!! :cloud9: We are truly happy like never been. 
At work I'm having hard time with this hag who has hated me for so long, I think shes afraid of her work eventhough I'd never even want her crappy shitwork. Anyhow, she pisses me off (she doesnt even have manners to say good morning or hi to me, when I greet her!!!) and I cant wait to see her face (if) when my tummy starts showing and I can be like "ya, in your face you old menopausal b**** :finger:I will be off for maternity leave, hopefully you'll be retired when I come back":haha: (like I'd have the nerve :haha:)


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi ladies:

I've only read the last page at the moment, but wanted to say hi and congrats to Asreyellah AND Froliky AND Madeline? Is that all true? I haven't been doing any posting or much viewing because my life is a madhouse at the moment, but I'm so happy to all of you. And my prayers and thoughts for the rest of us to get our BFP!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Butterfly - so sorry sweetie that the witch showed her ugly little face.... That woman needs to take a long vacation man... Big hugs to you today and hope you can induldge in something that bring comfort!:hugs:

HitJackpot - welcome to the best thread ever! good luck on your IUI!:thumbup:

Madeline - congrats again :flower: and thanks for the Vit.D info... I just checked my results from last summer and they were 90... it's probably higher now cause I've been taking about 1400 IU/day, but maybe I should increase it... I hear people take 2000-3000 now but I always have this fear because Vit D is a fat soluble vitamin so you don't pee it out like others (A, D, E, K are fat soluble) and too much of those is harmful... maybe I'll increase to 2,400 for a short while. Thanks!

Frolicky - nice to see you back here! hope you get that computer fixed!

Asry - my oh my - sounds like you work with a pleasant gal! NOT! good luck!


AFM - CD10 today...and opk tests look like I'm getting close to ov. already WTF I was hoping for longer follicular phase but oh well... we'll see this time cause I'm now temping so may pinpoint it better.... Hopefully will hold out until at least day 12..
Can't believe the weather here... it is wet snow today and cold!! after such a beautiful March (ofcourse when I was sick)...now that I'm better finally the weather sucks! We are expecting 2-4 cm snow tonight (possibly 10cm) and this is unheard of for almost end of April!:dohh:

Hello to everyone and hope you are all doing ok.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Asryellah said:


> Amanda, I'm sure your hair looks fab are you sure you don't want to share it with us :winkwink: you need to atleast after next weekend if you get it re-blonded :hugs: And good that you are planning ahead to find out whats next :hugs:
> ps. thanks for the link :haha: it was funny for the part I understood :haha: I blame it on language barriers if I dont :rofl: (not the fact I'm blonde..)

 :haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Me too!! :haha:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Purplelou - Thanks so much! Glad to be here :) It's ok... while it would have been nice to get the sticky bean on try #1, I wasn't expecting it would be that easy! HA! But on that try, right after the IUI appointment, I had to go straight back to work and it was one crazy week at the job. :wacko: With that in mind, I promised I would take it easy and not stress out this month, and that is working much better! :thumbup: And this time, we know what to expect where as last month I had no clue what was going on! hehe. :haha:

Frolicy - Ohh congratulations! How WONDERFUL!! :hugs: And that is encouraging to me!! :D And thank you! I can use all the help I can get with sanity retention! Our donor is anonymous, from a sperm bank in Georgia. I had a few people offer ... assistance, but I just decided that it would be too uncomfortable to use someone I knew. :blush: It is a great option, just not one that I chose to excercise, though I was touched by the offers!

Thank you, Asryellah! The welcomes have been so warm and genuine! I appreciate you all! xoxo

DP has been so funny throughout this process. She said she wanted to install a GPS in my uterus and put a "Bang head here" ](*,) sign on my egg :haha: After the IUI, while I was still on the doc's table, she started talking to my tummy chanting "Stroke, little guys! STROKE!" and then played the song "Bang Your Head". We were laughing so hard the nurse came into be sure we were ok! HAHA! :headspin: 

Also, she's Danish so we chose a donor of Danish heritage ... she was encouraging the "little vikings" to get their helmets on and pillage and plunder :grr: I haven't laughed so hard in ages! It felt good ... and if we conceive this time, she said that our baby will have been created in laughter!

So silly :blush:\\:D/


----------



## purplelou

Jackpot - brilliant that you can laugh with your partner during all this! Keep your sense of humour always xx

Dashka good luck catching that eggy!!! 

Nikki - lovely to see you xx how's everything with you ?


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## Madeline

Hi everyone

Hi Nikki thks:) best wishes to you too for a safe and healthy 9 mths

Hi Hitthejackpot that all sounds very exciting:) I have a gay friend who went through exactly the same thing and she had a wonderful baby boy:) My fingers are crossed for you:)

Drsquid sorry to hear about the set back...it is stressful when you can't be in the same place at the right time. i think I would make the same decsn if I were in your place. I hope next month will be the lucky one:)

DAshka - yeh I would definitely get your numbers over 100 for the Vit D.

I hope everyone else is doing well:) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## purplelou

Oh DrS - I am sorry about the cyst :hugs: hopefully there will be follicles anyway, big loves xxx


----------



## Coastdreams

Many thanks Manuiti and bearlake...


:dust: to all you ladies...

C
x


----------



## dashka

Hi wonderful ladies!

How is everyone doing?

Dr. S- oh RATS for cysts... You do what you have to girl... FX for follicles anyway (and going unmedicated)... You never know now that you have Grade AAA sperm!

Hit Jackpot - love your sense of humour... I think that is so great and helps keep you sane. I need to do more of that (laughing!) FX for you!

Manu - can't wait to hear your results!

AFM - CD11 -OPK shows 2 dark lines (positive) today... so may end up ovulating as per usual tomorrow on Day 12... we'll see now that I'm temping/charting...if it actually happens the day after as I've always suspected or later....(or nothing?) I haven't temped in like 7-8 years but I am having fun using FF... :thumbup: Eating grapefruit and drinking GF juice !! :winkwink:


Big hello and HUGS to everyone!
xoxo


----------



## padbrat

Bonjour lovely ladies!

Sorry my transatlantic friends... I keep confusing you guys... it wasn't the tacos that gave me a hangover.... it was the German schnapps and my Aussie friends who kept pouring the S. African vino! How multicultural am I!!! LMAO

Nikki chick! I had no idea you were preggers!! WOW 18 weeks! Awesome news!

Dwrgi I am dying to see your brunette barnet! LOL... just one piccy... pleaaaassee!

Purps if only your wishes would come true..... I would love to see you take your message off your siggie one day! Mwahhh snogs to you and bump! Yup I am a Hampshire Hog... but am on the move AGAIN soon... to Glocs.

Hey Fros and Asry and Mads our other preggers ladies and your lovely sticky bubs!!

Dash how are ya? I had also heard about the vit D thing.... I am a real sun lover however I am also taking vit D supplements 400 iu x 1 a day, Omega 3 1000 mg x 1 a day, 75mg aspirin, pregnacare, 5 mg folic acid... which I have been told by my consultant supposedly helps conceptions... but ladies in the UK you need a prescription for 5mg.

Butterfly! I have started FF... have even got it as an app on my phone lol.... bloody hag got me too am on CD 2 now. Hey, you never know we could be bump buds one day!

Urghh bad news Drs... at least you sound like you have a plan.

hey Bear and Man!

AFM....well... will figure out how to add my FF chart so those more knowledgeable than I can have a stalk! LOL

.............. even if it does mean that my angels vs dreams siggie changes, maybe I need to think positively about the future? Even now I feel all my angels have left their shadows on my soul and it makes it hard to see the light I hope is ahead...


----------



## drsquid

thanks everyone for being so supportive and helpful especially you dashka, you always have something nice to say and it is super appreciated. i am just super down again, stuck in that stupid vortex. i want to give up but that is pointless too because that wouldnt stop the waiting, just the chance of anything happening (im single so.. no chance of a natural pregnancy). getting let down left and right by people irl. got talked into trying to go on a date.. he was over an hour late.. in general im poor about waiting, for me ontime is 5 min early. i ended up leaving and he was all pissed that i made him rush for nothing (umm be on time and id still be there, hell i waited an hour, be only an hour late id still be there). so now i feel worse about myself cause we are trained to be polite etc etc. but if i cant rely on me (and my body) to do what i need, then cant expect anyone else to


----------



## padbrat

Hey DrS. I know what you mean.... although I am not single and I appreciate that brings challenges of its own... our bodies are just meant to get on with getting pregnant and then that baby is meant to grow and be born prefect right?

Only it has never worked for me.... I get pregnant.... quite randomly with no apparent pattern ... see a lovely sac and fetal pole... then a fast HB then at about 11 - 12 weeks... no HB the baby has died.... it is like someone is ripping your heart out.... the grief is overwhelming.

It is NOT FAIR!!! 

Feel free to rant Dr s.... I do .... frequently!


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome HittheJackpot-can I call you Jack (for short)? I hope you have a short visit and hit the jackpot fairly soon! It's good to keep a sense of humour through all this! :hugs:

Butterfly-:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss:

Dr S-I am so sorry about the cysts that have developed, and I'm sorry for not responding to you sooner. Hmm, always good to have a plan. To my reckoning, and I don't wish to depress you, but you're in the good side of the 38-42 age bracket, and I don't think that missing a couple of months would make that much difference to you, considering the wider picture. I guess it's whether you want to lose two months, when you're on a roll. Good luck with what you decide, and hope you get lucky very soon! x

Purps-how are you hun? You're always so thoughtful, you deserve a big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole-what's happened to you? Haven't seen or heard from you in a while. Hope you're okay hun, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:

Asry, Man, Frol and Madeline-hope you're all doing well. Exciting times for you. Enjoy it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lil-are you feeling a bit better? I'm thinking of you, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:

Pad-I'm so sorry that hag bag face came to stay. If I remember correctly you have a habit of getting preggers when you're completely out of your tree, so my advice, loads more taco nights!!! It amazes me that you have the resilience to carry on after what you have been through, but you have to chase your dream, and not give up. You are one strong lady and I so admire you! You deserve a big, squishy, :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Dashka-so glad that you're enjoying FF, and isn't it amazing to learn so much about your body. So 12 days is too short as a follicular phase? Bear in mind that ovulation occurs about 36 hours after the surge, then you'd be CD13 or 14, surely, which is far more promising? Or am I being a DOOOOO FUSSSSS?! Good luck anyway with catching that eggy! :thumbup::thumbup:

HA, Missy, OMM, Luv, Twinkle-where ARE you girls? Hope you're all okay? Big :hugs:

Coast-how are you getting on? 

Bearlake-how are you feeling now hun? Hope you're okay-be kind to yourself and look to the next plan. Big :hugs: xxx

Nothing to report here apart from I think Im on CD28, but I haven't been counting. I've actually been throwing around the idea of just letting nature take its course, and what will be will be. Perhaps, at a push, one more natural cycle in the summer, and then that's it, but I'm so fed up with it all, so exhausted by the struggle, it's actually quite a liberating idea just to let it go. Question is, how woud I get over seeing babies and pregnant women everywhere (my work is like a breeding ground. Fecundity City!)? Hmmm, still thinking about all the options..... Am in no hurry to do anything, and that's a fact. However, I did do a LITTLE thing and that was to buy some vit D from Amazon. It can't hurt. I'm also knocking back 10 folic acids a day (at 400 iu) and getting more from my other vits to bring me up to 5mg. I literally rattle!!! 

Love to you all, A :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S. Why do I always find a spelling mistake after I've posted? Grrrrrr!


----------



## dashka

Pad  OMG hun I cant imagine how you feel. And Im so sorry that the witch got you again Good that you are taking 5mg of Folic acid now I upped mine as well. Are you taking the body-ready form? Have you been tested for the MTHFR thing? I cant remember if you were posting with us back with Lils and I were chatting about the importance of taking the MTHFR form as some people cant convert regular Folic acid (and can result in m/c if deficient) Even if you are taking the 5mg of regular and your body isnt converting it it doesnt help much. Anyway you probably already know this but wanted to post again for you. I take FolaPro (by Metagenics). I hope your angels can somehow give you a little hope to see a glimmer of light I know is ahead of you. big hugs:hugs:

Dr. S  sorry you are down. :hugs:Thats what were here for! Your date was 1 hour late!! No soup for him!:growlmad: (anyone remember that Seinfeld eps). The nerve of him that HE was upset you didnt waitHow rude!

Dwrgi  Oh sweetie - Big hugs to you hun:hugs: Hopefully with a little time you will be your normal self Youll get there I know it  one way or another!:thumbup: I cant imagine what its like to see them around you all day (baby bumps) I had that at work a few years ago but now nobody that goodness) Re: Follicular phase  yeah I think the longer it is the better as the egg has more time to develop. But I think 12 days is ok but under not great (similar to luteal phase) I remember when I was doing cycle monitoring 7-8 years ago (one of my IUIs) the Dr. said I ovulated at day 10 and that meant poor egg.usually I ov. At 12-13 days I think the ovulation happens anywhere from 12-36 hrs after true LH surge so hopefully will get me to Day 13  well see tomorrow.

Lils  thinking about you and hoping you are okay hun. Big hugs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad, I'm glad to see some of your fun self coming out although there will always be the shadows of your angels hanging over - I remember just how desperate you were on your last loss and I just thank god that you have been able to get back to a place where you can try again. I do believe that you will get your :baby: in the end but just pray that you don't have to go through any more heartache before you do :hugs::hugs::hugs: and yes it woudl be great if we can be bump buddies (just have to be cycle buddies for now!) xx

DrS, I know exactly what you mean about the being single thing. I think I will have to go down the SD route in the next few months but unfortunately I can't afford a regular sperm bank so I will have to find a local volunteer donor I think. I can also sympathise on the date thing - I haven't had a date in 2 years :blush: - it is so hard at this age :nope:

dashka, I have been thinking about the follicular phase thing - I got pg on a cycle when I O'd on cd 11 and I can't help thinking that contributed to the blighted ovum - at the end of the day the egg was not mature enough? Last month though it was cd19 so I am hoping that maybe it will at least be later than cd11 on a more regular basis :thumbup:

dwrgi, glad that you are able to chill out a bit but I need to throw this in - I don't think you should give up. I think that if you get to 45 and realise that you didn't do all that you could then you might regret it. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Maybe you don't have to go at it full throttle but make sure you give yourself a chance hon :hugs::kiss:

Am also wondering how Carole is :wacko::baby::pink: 

And sending :hug: to lilS

Plus :dust: and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the other ladies who are now getting too numerous for my poor little brain to remember :haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

Pad- it's not freaking fair at all. But as heartwrenching as it is, I am amazed at how we manage to survive and soldier on. 

I think it says alot about the kind of amazing woman you are that you are still standing. I hope that your siggie of yours gets a radical update with your beautiful forever baby soon. xxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Dwrgi :hi: Sorry things seem so disheartening right now. Still fxd for you. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I don't have the answer for you about you manage those things, but I wanted to give you a ton of :hugs: and say that I am still hoping and wishing for you!

Pad - Butterfly and Titi are so right - you are Amazing!! I think Id struggle to get out of bed after what you have been through, and it's no fair!! because you are fab and you deserve this! ps - you make me laugh too :haha:

Lils - big loves chick :hugs:

asry and Manu, and Frols and Madelaine - loves and :hugs:

Dashka - I was wondering - has that rotton illness completely cleared now?? I meant to ask yesterday and then forgot :dohh:

Carole - I hope you are ok!! hopefully resting after the busy weekend :hugs:

Butterfly - just be careful with local volunteers - you don't want the neighbours talking when they are queuing up outside your door :winkwink:

DrS - :hugs: :hugs::hugs: lovely, I hope you are ok xx

big loves to Titi, and HA, coast and nicker and OMM and LadyH and Tiger (in case you are peeping in) and anyone Im missing

afm - nothing new to report - it's so blinking wet and nasty out today :( where is Spring????
the house clearing is going well at home - but still tons to do! and we are looking forwards t our little holiday - going Sunday to norway on a boat for a week and cannot wait :)


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!!

Butterfly... Big hugs and hope the Volunteer SD is successful! Xo

Purple - wow a trip to Norway for a week sounds amazing!! Have fun!!

AFM - I need help with FF ... So today is probably the most important temp to put in and now not sure if accurate... I had to get up too pee at 2:15am so took it then (after sleeping 3.5 hrs and it was 36.54 (on the lower side for me but could be the ov dip) and thought ok I'll take again when I wake up again and average...but I couldn't fall back asleep for 2 hours and then when I did AD woke me up screaming twice so had to go see her at 4 and 5 am ... Then fell asleep for probably a little over an hour... When I took it again it was 36.90 but I don't thin I can use that one so should I just use the first one even though it was so early??
Sorry for the long winded question .... And and from my phone too so excuse any typos :)


----------



## dashka

Thanks Purple ... Yes the illness seems to be gone ... I haven't taken anything for a week and a half now. I suspect that the inhaler they gave me was irritating my throat as it said that was one of the side effects... Go figure! And not sure if it did morph into allergies cause I only took the Claritan (antihistamine) for 2 days ... Maybe I was too weak to fight them off and once I got stronger my immune system kicked in ... Not sure . Thanks for asking!! :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Urgh dashka that is a tricky one. I don't really know but I would think if you had been asleep for an hour the one after that shuld be alright even though they say 3 hours. Mine don't really differ that much if I wake up in the night so I've not seen such a big difference, sorry not much help.:shrug:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka I would use the lower one after 3.5 hours sleep & yes, I think you are ov'ing today or tomorrow - FX :dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Ladies - 

I am trying to climb up out of the ashes now. Had a very rough mc & I wasn't prepared for it bc I thought it would be easier since it was "only 5 weeks". It ended up physically giving me a run for my money. I have a cyst on the left that decided to act up & shoot pains from my ovary to my leg, had my mc & that pain happening out of the rt side and then the pressure built up so bad it was squishing my lumbar discs up against my spinal cord (where I had all of those surgeries), so it wasn't pretty. :devil::argh:

I have missed so much work now that I have been paying for it big time :nope:. So, I will post proper in a bit but I am having a very hard time trying to remember things that I used to remember so easily? So you'll have to excuse me while I pick my brain back up off the floor & tryto put it back together... :headspin:](*,):loopy:. 

Oh yeah, on top of it all I got a big nasty cold sore on my lip from stressing out over the betas & mc, too... I really needed that, thanks. :dohh::growlmad::gun:

Big :hugs: & a big thank you :thumbup: for thinking of me & wishing me well even though I was MIA... :hugs::hugs::hugs::friends: I'll post proper in a bit (If I can remember who the hell you people are!? :shrug: :haha:)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning Ladies!! I hope everyone had a restful night and had happy baby dreams!

You all are so amazing! Always so supportive of each other and so positive when someone else needs it most. The ladies on this forum are such an inspiration to us newbies!! Thank you for that! :hug:

I am 3 DPO/IUI today and just trying to take it easy and not stress myself out. I'm a bit perplexed by my temps though... maybe someone with more knowledge can help? This is my first time really temping since my partner and I have to go the route of IUI with DS and I'm 36yrs old, so doc decided just to go straight to using Clomid and Ovidrel, so he said temping wasn't necessary. I decided on my own to temp, just to be able to track what my body is doing.

So, I gave myself the trigger shot on Friday, April 20 @ 8pm. I had my IUI on Sunday, April 22 @ 9:30am. On Saturday, my temp was slightly elevated to 97.02ish (I'm doing this from memory as my chart is at home in the night stand :) ) Sunday, it was 97.56 and Monday was 97.57. Yesterday (Tuesday) it jumped up to 97.98 and today it is 98.06. Does that all sound right to have caught ovulation with the IUI on Sunday?

Otherwise, I'm doing great. DP and I are in a better place in our relationship than ever before and life is good. She gets a sparkle in her eye every time she talks about baby stuff, though she keeps saying she only wants to try a total of three or four times before looking into adoption. I don't agree as I want to keep trying, which is what we WILL do :D ... so a slight bone of contention there... I'll change her mind! HAHA!


----------



## LilSluz

Hi HTJ - I have not properly welcomed you bc I was MIA for a while, so welcome to our humble thread! :flower: I'm not sure if we've ever had a same sex couple on here, but we've had just about every other kind (yes, there's actually more options than just husbands & wives on here, you'll see! :winkwink:) so thank you for making us more complete now!!! :thumbup: We are truly a diversified group & I think we learn soooo much more that way! :hugs:

It would be easier to see if I could see your chart... I take it you are doing manually/by hand if it is by your nightstand, damn. Are you asking if you caught ov bc your temps were already starting to rise when you did the IUI? Do you use OPK's? (if so, what day showed the +OPK?) typically, your ov day is the day that your temp drops &/or the day before there is a "sustained shift in temps of at least .4 F for 3 days+). I'm having a difficult time "visualizing", but I need one last piece of info. You said Sat your temp "was slightly elevated at 97.02"? Which day was your lowest temp & how much was it? 

Sorry so many questions, but I like charts & I'm trying to figure yours out for you! Also, check out fertilityfriend.com (you can click on mine if you want) - maybe you might want to start charting there because they will tell you EXACTLY when you ov'd & you will learn so many other important things about yourself (& tracks symptoms, feelings, test results, meds & supps, etc). I knew I was pregnant last month before any HPT told me (implantation dips) & I knew that I was going to miscarry before any blood test or Dr told me (large temp drop). It's really interesting & amazing stuff! Thanks :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - Massive :hug: :hugs: :hugs: Welcome back. 

Jack - I don't chart but I am sure the other ladies will be great help. Good Luck!! Sounds promising either way.

Dashka - I had my LH surge on CD11 and IUI on CD12 and BFP. Ever since the mc it seems I o earlier (before LH surge was usually on CD12). I hope you catch a good egg!! :dust:

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: Oh, hon, I completely understand. Your strength is admirable and you are so lovely. You would make an excellent mom. I have thought the same thing, because I just don't have the endurance but I the whole how to live with seeing pregnant ladies etc. was always a concern of mine too. I am guessing I would have to do lots of therapy and travel. :hug: 

Purple - Enjoy Norway, you lucky lady!!!

Butterfly - :hugs: How are you?

DrS - Damn, oh, man that is a bummer!! I know for me, I could not wait and found another doctor to fill in. I just could not wait, so I understand. We only get 12/year so every month is pretty important as we get older, or that is how I felt. :hugs: :hugs:

Pad - You are amazing!! :hugs: May your siggy get a new do a.s.a.p.!!

Titi - You are amazing too! :hugs: Good luck to you and HA and you prepare for your next cycle. We are all hoping/praying/ sending :dust: to you both!!!! :hugs:

Arsy, Man & Madeline - enjoy :cloud9: :)

Hi to everyone else! I am sure I missed someone, as I did this all by memory.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi LilSluz! Thanks so much for the warm welcome!! I'm glad to be here :happydance: And I sure do appreciate your help with the charting and yes, my question was to see if we caught O. I am truly a beginner with this. My doc relies comlpetely on the meds so I'm just temping on my own, for my own information.

I wish that I was able to better answer all of your questions... I think when I have a chance tonight, I'll go to FF and start a chart with temps, meds, etc. and with my calendar in front of me I'll be able to give you more information. Unfortunately, tonight is a super busy night for me so it might not be until late, if not tomorrow.

When I get off work I have to go straight out to prep stalls to bring horses in before the rain starts, then we are going to a comedy club with friends so, will have to see how the evening plays out timewise.

Thanks so much for your help!!:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

I am going to have to take this a few at a time vs. my usual long list because I am completely twp lately... :haha: (Welsh for intellectually challenged...did I use that right Dwrgi?)

Bear  I am so sorry that this cycle did not work out for you! I hope & pray that you will have that 3x a charm luck for your next IVF. Also may I add that if you feel you are not implanting properly, then go with your gut instincts. I had that same feeling & finally ended up finding out I had a more severe form of MTHFR & am just now taking steps to resolve it. You may have missed this, but here is a link that gives a whole list of supps to take & what they are for, what they helps, etc. 
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...topic=226042.0
Its a bit overwhelming but if you want to just start at what aids implantation, you can. Or what aids your eggs, you can do that & etc. Dwrgi (the Oracle) has such great info on the egg-thing too, as she has shared :hugs: & :flower: 

Asry  hope you are still feeling elated & on :cloud9: How are you? :hugs:

Manuiti  how did Monday go for you honey? Amazing your mom knew  I think they have special powers sometimes! :thumbup: maybe she had that ESPN thing :haha:

Fro  how are those betas doing? Hope things are going well for you!!! And I really, really appreciate you meditating & sending me/us good vibes! Thats very sweet of you :hugs: And I appreciate any advice or things you find out that may help us too. Id like to know about things that are out there bad or good & we can each decide if we want to take it or leave it, do something about it or not :hugs:

Madeline  Congrats to you!!! Looks like you caught the fairy too! :happydance: (where do you live? We are trying to track her :winkwink:) I hope you have a very happy & healthy 9 months!

Purps  I hope you are still on :cloud9: too. And thank you for that nice siggie you have. I hope you get your wish too!!! I also forgot you are a nurse! I vaguely remember you saying how you had to deal with women who were getting abortions (was that you? Was a looong time ago..)

DrS  Oh sh**, I hope those cysts dont mess w/your follies! :growlmad: Are they luteal cysts? I have one on my left side & I get worried about that interfering w/TTC too They say they dont interefere & resolve on their own, but I sometimes have my doubts myself. Did you pick which DS yet? They both sounded really good! Hope, hope, hope things will get resolved for you soon!


----------



## purplelou

Dashka - I would use the temp that was after 3.5 hours of sleep if it were me.

and hitthejackpot, I could be wrong, but I think I read or heard somewhere that clomid can affect your temps, maybe someone else can confirm that - or tell me Im an ass :haha: anyway - fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

HitTheJackpot said:


> Hi LilSluz! Thanks so much for the warm welcome!! I'm glad to be here :happydance: And I sure do appreciate your help with the charting and yes, my question was to see if we caught O. I am truly a beginner with this. My doc relies comlpetely on the meds so I'm just temping on my own, for my own information.
> 
> I wish that I was able to better answer all of your questions... I think when I have a chance tonight, I'll go to FF and start a chart with temps, meds, etc. and with my calendar in front of me I'll be able to give you more information. Unfortunately, tonight is a super busy night for me so it might not be until late, if not tomorrow.
> 
> When I get off work I have to go straight out to prep stalls to bring horses in before the rain starts, then we are going to a comedy club with friends so, will have to see how the evening plays out timewise.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!:hugs:

No probs HTJ! Yeah, ummm... horses & comedy clubs totally trump charting any day, so go have a blast! :thumbup:

Just get around to it when you have time & then let me/us know or post it in your siggie & I/we'll be glad to help!


----------



## purplelou

and Lils - welcome back :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
you take it gently now and don't overdo things!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Lilsluz, 

So sory to hear you'e had such a hard time...

Big hugz

xx


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, Im new to this thread, but I've posted on others. 

I'm 37 and TTC for almost 2 years. I've had one chemical pregnancy in August. Ive had 3 failed IUI's and now heading toward IVF.

Truthfully speaking, I am terrified of IVF, not the needles or the hormones, but what if it failed. I am slowly losing my mind each day. There was never a time in my life where I never wanted to have kids and its like my worst nightmare is currrently happening and I have zero control. My DH is amazing, but really doesnt know what goes through my mind each day. 

This week in particular was a tough one, with 2 births announced and my DH is an avid photographer and was asked by his cousin's wife to take her maternity photo's to which I came along. My DH was taken off guard and couldnt say no. I completely understand, but its still so sad. In addition, my younger sister is pregnant with her 3rd and she hasnt announced it to me as of yet (my other sister told me) so I've secretly been avoiding her and its so not her fault and I feel horrible for acting this way. 

I seriously pray every day and night and nothing. Its like a vicious cycle. You cant get pregnant if you dont relax and you can't relax if you dont get pregnant. In addition, I suffer from everyday anxiety and it just seems so unfair. 

Sorry to be a Debbier Downer today, I know you ladies understand the frustrations of trying to conceive, especially at 37. Thanks for listening.


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly  Damn that effing :witch:!!! :grr::grr::grr: Im so sorry she got you! :growlmad::( I know you are worried bc you are running out of time as far as the ex, but perhaps you will be one of those people that gets that last-minute surprise!? :thumbup: I am so hoping for you! :flower: :hugs: You are going to get your BFP whether it is by ex or by ___:-k? (there are _still _lots of options!) :winkwink: You just hang in there & dont give up hope. :flower: :hugs:

Pad  Oh DARN it, I was sooo looking forward to trying one of those British tacos! But now that I know they dont produce hangovers, theyve lost their enticement:haha: 

On a serious note, you poor thing  your mcs were 11-12 weeks?! Ugh  my God. I feel for you. Oh & yes, PGD was what I had found. I was just curious whether youd tried it in the past, but sounds like you went down that road already (damnit) :nope: You are so strong & I am so happy that you have come back & are ready to get back on that horse. Dont you give up there little lady, theres bound to be a girl in there somewhere just waiting to happen! And put it together with all this Florida sunshine & romantic sunsets:winkwink: :hugs::flower: (think PINK!)

_[Oh Pad  to add your chart go to Sharing, Get Code (under Charting Home Page) & go to the bbCode (message boards) & copy & paste that first link (Chart Thumbnail) into your siggie. ]_

Dwrgi  I have emailed your Veet Amazon link to the Pentagon & they said to tell you "Thank You for the new WMD"! :rofl: Thank you that was hilarious! (& since I had previously googled what bollocks were, I understood a lot of it! :haha: Look out, Im starting to understand British now! LOL)

I am so glad that your consult went so well! :flower: Sometimes it just takes a few cycles, but it sounds like your body is responding VERY well to all of the treatment & drugs?! :thumbup: Or maybe its implantation & now that you are rattling with all that folic acidhmmmm??? :winkwink: As far as trying naturally, if I recall you were going to "potentially" try ICSI in July? anyway, so that gives you plenty of time in between for some nice, relaxed au naturale :sex::spermy: :winkwink: And you dont have to make a decision now. If you need a break, take a break. If you are feeling natural approach, then go w/natural. The important thing is to relax & follow *DWRGI's* instincts... (_they may just hold the answers_) :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies so sorry I have been MIA again but work went out of control for me he past week due to F1 here in Bahrain. It has been nearly 2 weeks since I had a day off and I am seriously exhausted. That said the race wa a huge success and the people here had fun which was lovely to see.

I am so excited to come back and see so many BFP's YAY way to go, I am now hoping that this is contagious and all you gorgeous ladies join the fat and round club very soon.

Welcome to the new ladies, I know you will find comfort with this amazing group of ladies. They will give you a virtual hug when you need it most, info when you are not so sure of something your Dr brings up but most importantly just listen and truly understand how you feel.

Although I am nearly at the end of my journey I just can't seem to leave you guys and will always be here to lend my support and share any knowledge that I have picked up from my own experience of this stressful journey. I am proof that miracles do happen and you should never give up hope although Dr's are professionals with amazing qualifications and experience they are not god and nt always right so keep believing. Your bodies are amazing and can still work it just takes longer at times which sucks :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi 1of14 - welcome to our thread! 

I am so sorry you have gone through this nightmare. Unfortunately, what you have described rings true with all of us. Not that we have all tried IUI & IVF (we are all trying different things) but the struggle, the fears, seeing/having preggos around us &/or babies, not knowing what we should do, praying every day & repeat failures whether natural, IUI, IVF, or ICSI & whether via BFNs or MC's. We've been to hell & back & have the t-shirt. So, you have come to the right place & you are welcome to vent your frustrations whenever you need to.

Have you had Level 1 & 2 Immune testing done? It's something that had come up recently that some of us were pursuing, so just curious... Sometimes its just one of those things that takes repeated attempts, or sometimes there is a reason that is not caught within the "normal" blood tests... Do you take supplements? Either way, I hope you find a home here & that we can help in some way. :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Oneof14 - :hugs: :hugs: This is a great thread and the women are amazingly supportive, informative, mature and helpful. You did injectables right? When you were on clomid did you produce more than one mature follicle? :hugs: :hugs: 

Welcome back Carole!!! How do pregnant women work that much? I am such a wimp! I would want to be on maternity leave by that time. Very impressive mama!!

Bear - :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Fro i am not amazing at all I am really on my knees now hahaha if I was still in Europe I would be on mat leave but here in Bahrain you only get 45 calendar days off which totally sucks so you tend to try and work as long as possible so you get more time with baby. The Dr noticed that I was struggling at my appointment this week and has said he will sign me off which I think I will do by the end of next week if I haven't gone into labour by then.


----------



## dashka

HI Ladies  thanks so much for the temping advice  I think I will go with the really early temp after the 3.5 hr. sleep even though it was at 2:15am! I didnt get much sleep after that and got out of bed too many times after for AD, so hoping the first is the right one. Im working on very little sleep, so my brain is a little fried today so sorry in advance!:wacko::wacko:

Lils  SOOO happy to see you back here My heart breaks for all you have gone through not only the m/c but the additional physical pain of the csyt / back pain from discs ouch!! You are such an amazing person cause you are back here helping everyone again and going out of your way to offer info etc.. Sending you GIANT hugs today!:hugs::hugs:

1of14  welcome to the best thread on BnB!! Lils said it perfectly. We all feel the same emotions  and everything you mentioned is familiar  It totally sucks. Were here for you..and wish you all the best on your IVF (if that is what you decide to do). Big hugs:hugs:

Carole  Sorry to hear youve been working so hard and so late in your pregnancy too! Hope you can take it a little easier now. Thank you so much for your ongoing encouragement  it really means so much :flower::thumbup:

Hello and hugs to all the other wonderful ladies!!:hugs:

Hope you all have a great day xoxo


----------



## oneof14

Lil - Thank you so much I know you ladies understand and I am thankful I have this website. I've been to the RE and they did numerous blood tests, including, MTHR. Non have come back abnormal. I honestly dont know if they tested me for any immune testing. That I will definitely ask. I do take several supplements, like prental vitamins, prental fishoil, I started on C0q10 about several weeks ago. I also have been doing acupunture 2x a week since January. My DH is also on supplements and his SA was fine. I am so sorry to hear about your current MC! 

Hey Froliky - so nice to see you on this thread and so happy for your BFP!!! I missed you on the other thread. I have not done injectibles and I did not respond well to clomid at all, produced 1 follie and my lining was horrible. For the other 2 IUI's I took femara, 2nd IUI I produced 2 follies and the last IUI just 1. We had a meeting with my RE and he recommended IVF for my age and since we've been trying for so long. We have IVF class on May 1st. I am praying for that miracle of a BFP in May, as I will have to wait until AF arrives in May to start IVF.


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole-sod lasting out until next week! Get him to sign you off NOW so you can rest and hold onto some energy before Zara arrives! :haha: So glad to here from you, was worried! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and don't push yourself too much! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Flippin' eck Lil, you're supposed to be resting up too! You're going at it full pelt-where do you get your energy from? You're brilliant!!! :winkwink::winkwink:

One of 14-hang on in there, we all know how you feel. Each month brings another chance to get healthier and you just have to keep on hoping, otherwise what is there? Yes, pregnant women are an epidemic! (No offence to our lovely preggers women, as they are allowed to show their bumps off and be proud!:haha::haha::haha:). Secret is how we deal with it, until we can rub tums with them! Good luck hun, Axxx

Purps-Norway sounds fab and what a great time to go, when you're still 'early' on! Hope you have a great time! :hugs:

Love to you all, mwoah mwoah, 
Axxxx


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much Dashka and Dwrgi I appreciate you ladies so much!! somedays I find it so hard to cope, other days I am perfectly fine.


----------



## dashka

that's right Dwrgi - 'our' pregger ladies are allowed to show off their bumps and be proud...:thumbup: it's just the others that are difficult to be around :):dohh:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ohhh I can't keep everyone straight! LOL ... you ladies have it all together and can remember everyone! haha! I'm tooo forgetful!

With that said, welcome to the newcomers and welcome back to those returning!

DP's birthday is May 3, so we both took Friday off and I was trying to plan a romantic getaway this weekend but I keep hitting brick walls! The first resort I was looking at is in Indiana and has pools and hot tubs in the rooms, but they only had 1 room left that was $400!! Sooo I changed my mind and I was looking at cabins in the Smokies, but one big draw to those cabins in the outdoor hot tub (which I was all about... until I realized that since I don't know yet if I'm pregnant that I can't USE a hot tub! WAAHHHHH!) Then I tried things closer to home (Cincinnati Pops, Opera, dinner downtown...) but that's all super expensive, too! I think I'm still going to do a cabin, but dang. We'll see what I can find. It might just end up being a weekend on the couch under a blanket with DP, the remote control, a big-ole bowl of popcorn and some old movies all while hoping and praying that there is a wee-one growing~! Who knows :)


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka  Sooo glad you are doing better honey! :flower: And yes, use that lower temp & get on it :sex: bc looks like you are oving today or possibly tomorrow!!! (After LH surge they say you have 12-24 hours, but sometimes up to 36 hours before that eggy comes down the tubes so yay, catch that eggy!!!) I hope you feel better now about your FP being CD12 or 13  YAY! :happydance: :dust:

Also I have been following everything & I hope that you please keep giving us all of the wonderful insight you have into nutrition & supplements! I dont know to ask for things if I dont know they exist, either, so how else would all of ladies know some of these things? Your advice has been invaluable to me & I really sincerely appreciate your (& everyone elses!) info, advice & observations. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Did you end up finding a place nearer to your house or work? 

Coast  Hi & thank you for the hugz :hugs: I hope this round of Clomid works for you! :thumbup: One thing to look out for w/Clomid is just make sure you have good EWCM. If not, there are ways to boost it (gf juice, mucinex, etc). GL & Fx!

Nikki - :hi: Hope you are doing well!

Titi - :hi:! Like your logon name! :D Hey,we have something in common  I have two also!?:shock::haha: (anybody else???)

Twinks- how you doing honey?

Carole  yay, 20 days to go! Im so glad you are not leaving us :thumbup: (btw, whats an F1  tornado/sandstorm? Eek!)

Missy  how are you hun? Hope you enjoyed your company!

OMM- how are you doing honey?

LadyH  hope you are hanging in there, lady :hugs:

:hi: Never, Nicker, HA, Kin & ? anyone else Ive missed!

And thanks again to all you wonderful ladies for being there, sending me lots of :hug: & :hugs: & good ~~~ when I was down & out :blush:. I dont know what I would have done if I didnt have such a wonderful group of friends!!! You guys are the BESTEST!!! :friends: :friends: :friends:


----------



## dashka

Froliky - good luck on your scan tomorrow!:flower:

Jackpot - don't worry you'll get to know the names - it's overwhelming at first but you'll soon get to know all of our 'quirks' ....:haha: Good luck planning the 'getaway' b-day ...

Gotta get back to work....:wacko::dohh::dohh:


----------



## padbrat

Just a quick one as I am on the run.... and for my transatlantic friends that does not mean I am a criminal avoiding justice! LOL

For those that asked... below is my FF chart... not very interesting at CD 3 LOL....

Thanks thanks thanks for all the lovely words... I have officially changed my siggie as you all are such an inspiration!

Lils (hugs) 

Loves loves loves to all .... catch up soon!!!


----------



## dashka

Hey Lils - I was just about to sign off and saw your post... Thanks for your encouragement... xoxo:flower:
Thanks so much -yeah planning on BD'ing again tonight (if DH isn't tuckered out:haha::dohh:) Poor guy he wakes up at 3am everyday and it's not easy trying to :sex: when you have MIL in one room beside you and AD in the other room beside you. I think I'll prob ov. today most likely - just hoping I can temp properly tomorrow morning so I can see if there is a rise or not. 
Haven't found a closer clinic to go to yet (for immune testing and possible IUI)- going to deal with it after the crazy period at work... plus I have to go get a referral at doctor too once I decide.... I'm such a procrastinator aren't I??:dohh: 

Big hugs to you hun!!:hugs:

ok - now I'm really getting back to work... hee hee:haha:


----------



## dashka

Pad - love the new siggie!!!

ok now -I'm really signing off....


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-I LOVE the new siggie. It must have been hard for you, but it's about new hopes and dreams I guess. And we are all behind you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Wow, in my 1 post a whole page went by! 

Dashka - BIG GIANT :hug: back atcha darlin'! :hugs: Just caught your post too - you have to do everything in "your time" so don't worry about rushing anything :winkwink: Now, back to work young lady! (booooo) :hugs:

Dwrgi - There's no rest for the wicked... :haha: I am putting in 12-hour days as punishment for missing 2 days mc'ing, so I'm taking a much needed BNB break if I'm gonna work until 8pm tonight! And YES, thank you for clarifying that "other preggos" do NOT mean "OUR preggos"!!! BIG difference! (I hope our preggos know that they are loved in every way!) I think the 1500 supplements I'm taking are giving me the energy! LOL I just hope I don't get a paper cut or I may bleed to death! :hugs:

Pad - :happydance: for siggie! Love it!

1of14 - here are the tests Dwrgi posted for us a while back:

Level 1 Tests
Coagulation screen, Thrombophilia screen (Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V), MTHFR, Thyroid function test, Lupus Anticoagulant, 
Anticardiolipin Antibodies.

Level 2 Tests:
-Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel 
-TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio 
-Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). 
-DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner).
-Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy.

I am scheduling Level 2 for this week, hopefully...


----------



## kerbylynn2

Hi there, new to this post. 35 yrs old. Hubby is 37. We have been TTC for a year. Ended up seeing a specialist and currently doing 1st round of clomid 100mg. All tests were fine except my FSH was 13 and 9.6 so my ovarian reserve is low thus the clomid. I go in on Friday for the followup to see how many mature follies I have and hopefully trigger on Friday eve with IUI on Sunday. I have been doing wheatgrass shots once a day, drinkings lots of water and green tea, eating very healthy, taking my vitamins (prenatal, vit D, C and my Omega blend) as well as doing acupuncture twice a week. Any advice? Is wheat grass ok to be taking?


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much! I will definitely ask them to if they've taken them and if not, ask them to.


----------



## oneof14

Keybylynn2, welcome. I too am new to this thread. Good luck with your IUI, hope your get your BFP!!!


----------



## drsquid

f1 is a race

one of 14- welcome =) 

i wish i could say i was feeling better today but im feeling worse. actually have to work today and so irritable, totally distracted etc. horrible pinching pains in my right pelvis which i hope are the cyst popping. never had one before. hopefully neither of the cysts is producing hormones which will prevent me from making a follie. just so miserable today. and i way overate last night so im both mad at myself and feeling crappy from heartburn. if one more person irl tells me to take a break or take a cycle off (which i likely have to do anyway ) im gonna stab someone in the eye. the waiting is what is making me crazy. im lucky my cycles are pretty regular i dunno how you super long cycles women do it.


----------



## oneof14

Drs, sorry for your tough time. Are you doing an umedicated IUI this round? People have been telling me to take a break as well and its so frustrating. Hang in there!!


----------



## viccat

Hello there, newbie alert! 37 years old and started TTC this year. Not done any tests or been to the docs yet, as this was the first month we got a couple of BDs at about the right time. We don't do the BD much, so I have realised I really need to understand my cycle if we're going to stand a chance of conceiving.


----------



## dashka

Kerby - welcome!! and GL on your IUI this weekend! fx for you!

Viccat - welcome too! hope your stay is short and sweet here.... Do you use Fertility Friend to temp chart? It's really helpful to understand your cycle and this predict when you can BD.... Good luck!


----------



## dashka

Lils - thanks so much and you take a BnB break from work when you feel the need!! 12 hr days... yikes!!!!! xo Do they count your hours or is it the pile of work that you're behind on?

Dr S- sorry to hear you're down... You listen to your heart and if your heart says "no break'...then 'no break' it is!!!! You're on a roll now... Maybe THEY should all chillax.... :)


----------



## drsquid

oneof- maybe. go monday to get an us to see if i made a follie, having twinges all day today which hopefully is the right cyst popping. if i did make one then yes ill do iui (sperm shipped today) if not... well time for plan q =) 

emailed the sperm bank back requesting the sperm count (they agreed to defrost a vial from the same date as the vials i got and make sure the count is good). so im hopeful. then if something is off when my clinic defrosts ill have a 2nd vial, and proof that they are doing somethign wrong


----------



## LilSluz

Kerby & Viccat - welcome to TTC#1, 35+! Hope it ends in a BFP & GL!

Dashka - its the pile of work :(. I have 1.5-hour commute tomorrow so won't even be able to get on the thread (can only get on during the day when working from home due to security - they "watch" me) And then I make up for any lost time more than a normal break time at the end of day...

Dwrgi - AMH. You said yours is really low, but your siggie says 2.9? If yours is low then mine is on the ground- I just realized its 0.84!? FSH is within range but getting near higher end. But, I had u/s around that same time & Dr. counted 15 follies w/same #eggs so perhaps this is why he didn't even mention low AMH? But how does this make sense, am I missing something? I got pregnant last month naturally - I lost it, but still..? Could it be my quality, or should I even be worried? (because I really need one more thing to worry about :dohh:) No, but tell me straight up bc I can take it - I'd rather know & take steps to improve my situation...

I also found this listing which is posted by the lady (Julia Indochiva) that Missy sees & authors that book a few of the girls are reading & your levels are definitely normal (my are "low normal") according to this chart (& others I've seen?): https://www.fertileheart.com/amh.php

I'm not sure if I should be worried or not, but I DO hope you feel better after reading about my piddly AMH results!??? :haha::thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

DrS - I'm sorry you are feeling terrible :hugs: No breaks for you! :nope: You have a great back-up plan though w/the sperm. Who did you go with (#1 or #2?)


----------



## drsquid

went with https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=259&did=259 also seriously considered this one https://www.europeanspermbankusa.co...m_content&view=article&id=121&sid=267&did=267 but he had no reported pregnancies and only 2 vials so they couldn't defrost one to test for me. 

the one i picked had 2 reported but... apparently so did my crap sperm so who knows how much that matters


----------



## oneof14

Good luck on Monday, I hope the you have a nice follie!! It must be so frustrated to deal with DS and not getting any counts. I hope the next vial is the super sperm vial!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

LilSluz said:


> Hi HTJ -
> It would be easier to see if I could see your chart... :flower:

What info I have is now in my FF link in my siggie... hope it helps. FF says I ovulated on Saturday, but we did the trigger shot on Friday at 8pm and the IUI until Sunday at 9:30am. I'm afraid we missed O, but I don't know if that is just the way my doc does it or what, but to me, if FF is correct, then we did the IUI a day too late and that makes me SAD!

The only way that could be though is if my body is maturing the follicles before the trigger shot ... Gah!! I'm so confused!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey just wanted to drop by and comment on AMH, there are 2 different measurement scales used and it seems our girls in the US use ngl whilst some UK use the one that begins with p. I will try and find the conversion for them as I did come across it before. That said it is just another medical measurement that is not 100% but can be useful for determining your IVF drug protocols. 

Have a good day all x x


----------



## caroleb73

Just found a great link for AMH https://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm 

It shows a table to compare both measurements


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Carole, I was just going to post the very same thing. Brits use the pmol scale, and the Americans use the n! That might clarify it Lil, and make you feel a bit better!

Axxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Good morning everyone :hugs:

oneof14 - welcome to thread! :flower: it's lovely to "meet" you

Jackpot - whatever you end up doing, a weekend away sounds lovely! I hope you both have a fab time xxx

Kerby _ welcome to the thread and good luck with you IUI :flower:

Viccat - and welcome to you :flower: may your stay here be short and sweet!

DrS - I will be thinkingabout you monday and keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs: hopefully this next one will be super sperm and will be THE one ! :hugs:

Pad - I love your new signature :hugs: you (and we) will never forget you angels but I am thinking pink for you hun!

Dashka - I am so glad you are finally feeling better!! that illness was just nasty!!

Lils - sounds like you are working toooo hard!! make sure you don't overdo it! you made me laugh when you said you looked up the word bollocks :haha:

Dwrgi - big loves and :hugs: and :kiss: are you feeling any better today?? you sounded very down yesterday

Missy - hope you are ok xxx

Asry, manu and frols, :hi: and big loves xxxx

Carole - I am so glad you are hanging around with us :hugs: it sounds like a very good idea to be signed off from work, I can't imagine how you are still going!!

:hugs: for Nicker, coast, omm, Twinks (- you are doing so well hun!! :dance: go Twinkle!!) HA and Titi also never and anyone I am missing - because my poor old addled brain is struggling now :haha: hope everyone is having a lovely day!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Purps-I bet you're excited about going away! Have you ever been to Norway? It's supposed to be very beautiful (as is Finland, in case Asry is reading!). 

Thanks for asking, but I'm actually fine. I know that, at the moment, I CANNOT face another IVF as it is a horrendous business. I feel as if, for me now, I just want to leave it in the hands of the gods, and see what happens, and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that. I haven't made up my mind yet, I'm just throwing ideas and thoughts around my brain and seeing what ends up as the best case scenario for me now. I know that OH wants to continue, having got this far, but his contribution to the whole process is minimal (but essential, nonetheless!) :haha:. I think that, unless you have been through IVF, you will think that I am mad to feel like this, but it is the worst thing I have ever had to do in my life, and I just cannot cope with the worry of it, and constant anxiety, again (well, at the moment, anyway). Perhaps it just wasn't meant to be? I am so used to being infertile, and not having a child, that it seems my natural state, however sad that may be! But I am not sad, I'm trying to be upbeat. 

Anyway, one more full day to go before your hols. so I hope the day goes fast for you!

Thanks for your usual thoughtfulness, you're a star! :hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies! Don't let me put you off IVF-everybody is different!

Love to you all, Axxxxxxx


----------



## dashka

Hi Carole -thanks so much for that chart.... Here in Canada we also use the 'ng' for AMH... Mine was 2.5 ng (but tested over a year ago) Mind you I think the test was sent to the US or something cause I had to pay $80 for it... 
Thanks Lil -for the Julia Indichova link - that is also very encouraging! As Carole said -try not to focus on AMH.... xoxox


----------



## dashka

for anyone who is interested - there is a cool 'call/webinar' thing (FREE) tonight at 8pm EST (sorry to our ladies overseas)... re: fertility and hypnosis.... I am on the mailing list for naturalfertility-info.com and heard they are doing this tonight... Sounds cool... funny cause I was just telling DH on the weekend that maybe going for hypnosis might be something to consider to help change my thoughts and encourage me to keep going on this journey.... For those who don't think I'm totolly wacky.... check it out...

https://natural-fertility-info.com/...row&utm_campaign=HypnosisFertilityTeleseminar


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi -:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Big giant hugs to you hun.... I think what you said about waiting to do what feels right is the best thing right now... Although I have only been through IUI (not IVF) I saw what it did to my sister trying repeatedly soooo long as well....Eventhough after so many repeated tries, she has 2 sons, I know it isn't for me...I'm just not that strong. You are doing so much and the vitamin 'rattle' as you call it -has to help for sure!! :winkwink: Carole is our proof that miracles do happen when it's right. :thumbup:

I am going to try to catch the free call/webinar thing tonight I posted (can't hurt right?) (although may only get to join it for 30 min cause will have to get AD ready for bed)... Wish you could somehow try to catch it too -but I know with the time difference would be difficult -If you go on this link I think you can still get some free info from the hypnotherapist (* this man and his wife suffered with double infertility for 10 years and now have a son)....check it out -here is the link (from within the other link) He is the one joining Heather Rodriguez tonight...
https://www.thefertilemind.net/naturalfertilityinfo/
 
Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dr. S - nice choice!!! GL to you!:thumbup:

Purple - enjoy the vacay!!! xo:happydance:

Lils - OMG and here all this time I thought you were posting while at work.... they do really 'watch' you!!!??? How many days /week do you work from home? GL with the catch up xoxo:flower:

Jackpot - oh sweetie -:hugs: I hope it wasn't too late for IUI... I'm not the best person to ask... Did you take the temps at exactly the same time every day? I know that can make a huge difference. I really hope you caught the eggy!

Frolicky & Manu - hi ladies!

Missy - hope you're ok!!???

Hello to everyone out there!!!

AFM - I don't know if this FF is going to work for me -- so I had 5 hrs sleep and took temp at 3:30am (AD woke me up screaming - she's been having a lot of nightmares lately -it's normal for her age)... So took it then and was 36.48... I was expecting a rise today thinking that I ov. yesterday...but not sure if it was because it was just so darn early (think my temp rises later on around 6ish)... and then I tossed and turned for about an hour a half again and she woke me up a few more times (talking in her sleep) and then I temped again around 6am (but without much sleep) and it was 37... so big jump but the 2nd is with maybe 45 min sleep. So I should go with the first then right? I was enjoying FF until the last 2 days -ofcourse the time when I need to make the temps accurate -I can't get them! argh... My +opk was 2 days ago.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!


----------



## purplelou

thank you - I can't wait and no, Dwrgi - I haven't been before, it's a cruise that goes along visiting several towns/ports. I am really looking forwards to it. Im glad you are doing ok, I was worried about you becuse I imagined you to be feeling down, again it's so hard to guess tone from a written post! but I can completely understand about wanting to wait and see what happens. although I haven't been through IVF, this whole thing is like some kind of terrible rollercoaster, emotions are all over the place..... I think you have to do what feels right for you. big loves xxx

dashka - hmm I can see FF is going to be difficult!. have you thought about a clue blue fertility monitor?? - they are pricey but it might be better for your situation as you pee on a stick with the first morning urine and poke it into a machine and measures hormones and tells you when you are approaching the "fertile window" - just a though...


----------



## purplelou

oohh or Dashka - you could try this:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

it's an "adjuster" for when you haven't taken your temp at the right time. I remember one lady - northstar, used to give Brilliant advice on this, but haven't seen her for a while hi: if you are there)but it might be useful


----------



## purplelou

jackpot - FF is telling you that you Ovulated sometime before your temp taking on Sunday (could have been an hour before you took you temp if you see what I mean) so if IUI was 09.30 saturday (I think that's what you said??) then you may have caught it just right, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

dashka said:


> Jackpot - oh sweetie -:hugs: I hope it wasn't too late for IUI... I'm not the best person to ask... Did you take the temps at exactly the same time every day? I know that can make a huge difference. I really hope you caught the eggy!

I hope it wasn't too late, either! With DS being so dang expensive, and now my insurance has run out and I'll be paying out of pocket for the IUIs going forward, I don't know how much longer we can try this year before funds run out... but it won't be long :( This is going to cost as much as my mortgage every month. *sigh* 

The temps were taken at slightly different times, some as early as 5:30, others as late as 830, but most were between 6am and 6:30am. I am TERRIBLE about getting up the first time the alarm clock goes off :D My FF chart is in my siggie, but I have only been temping since April 11, so there really isn't enough info to go by to get a "pattern" for me. I dunno. I was driving myself nuts, so I put a call into my doctor's office and am waiting for a nurse to call me back.

DP and I are leaving in the morning for a long weekend at a cabin in the Smokies, and I don't know if there will be internet access there or not, so I may not be back online till Sunday night. So if I don't see you ladies before then, have a great weekend and lots of :dust::dust: to each and every one of you!!


----------



## dashka

Jackpot - have a great weekend away! I hope you get an answer from your Dr.... I think Purple has a good point... If your IUI (I think you said was Sunday) and the FF shows you ov anytime (even an hour) before you took temp on Sunday (but technically shows Sat) then you still have a chance...plus doesn't the eggy last for 12-24 hrs after you ovulate?? GL!!!


----------



## dashka

oh Purple - THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!! I used that link you gave me to adjust my temps (for different time taken)....and now it makes sense! You see I haven't had any CM at all yesterday and today and thought it was strange since my temps haven't shown ovulation happening yet.... I think now that i've adjusted them it shows I may have ovulated on Tuesday (day 11) ...not great.... but perhaps it was early morning on Day 12?? At least now I know why my CM dried up yesterday - I was drinking GF juice and still not helping - well dang it's because i may have already ovulated..... I didn't know about this chart adjusting - does everyone else use this too? Is it accurate even when you are expecting the big temp rise?

thanks so much!


----------



## dashka

I also had some cramping yesterday morning and the day before but wasn't like the usual twinges in the side - more like very mild AF cramping in the center...


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks for the good wishes, ladies! I haven't given up hope for this month... I'm not out until AF is in! HAHA!


----------



## purplelou

Dashka, you are welcome xxx I know when I started charting there were quite a few ladies on the main 35+ forum who did temp adjusting all the time. You may be able to find the threads about that by searching some thing like temp adjusting or similar. They see,ed to have good results xxx


----------



## froliky2011

Hitthejack - Have fun on your trip!! Hopefully the :spermy: caught the egg and all is well!!! Enjoy the smokies!

Purple - Enjoy your trip! Sounds wonderful!!!! 

Lil - ?? 2 Logon names? What is that? I don't know how you do 12 hour days with 1.5 hour commute (so does that total 15 hour day then?). Seriously, that does not sound like my cup of tea, especially right now. :hugs: You are wonder woman! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!! 

Coastdreams - How are you?

Dashka - Welcome to 2WW! I am so glad the temp thing got figured out. Sorry about the :sex: with MIL and AD in next room. Ugh! Sending losts of :baby: vibes~~~

Carol - Honey, I would take leave and tell my DH, he's bringing in the $$$$. I feel so wimpy lately. I think I am spoiled. I never used to be like this, but lately all I want to do is sleep and rest from not feeling so great. I have a new respect for working moms. 

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: Take your time. :hugs: :hugs: <3 

Oneof14 - Glad to see you here. The ladies are great on here. Wonderful support. I am perplexed by your situation though because you have unexplained infertility. I just have this feeling it's going to work for you soon. :hugs: I know it sucks though...the whole roller coaster sucks!!!!!! :hugs:

Welcome to Kirbylynn! Your protocol sounds good. There are lots of ladies with low FSH who have conceived. :hugs: Good Luck!!

Viccat - Welcom & Good Luck too!!!

DrS - :hugs: Your DS sounds good. I am looking forward to seeing what the SA show. :hugs: Do what you need to do to make your dreams come true!! 

Pad - Love the new Siggy!! :hugs: Sending XXXXXXXX vibes..... :kiss:

Hi to everyone else: Bear, Nikki, Nicker, HA, Missy, Kismet, OMM, Asry, Manu, Madeline and anyone else I missed. :flower:

AFM: See spoiler


Spoiler
I had my scan today. We saw a heartbeat at just 6 weeks of 101.29 bpm. There was a fetal pole & yolk sac. The doctor said the bpm were a bit on the low side so I go back on Wednesday to make sure the heart rate is going up properly. This will show that it's a good pregnancy or not. I am feeling very nauseated and tired. I am not eating too much except some bread, crackers, a bit of eggs, some protein here and there but the thought of almost all food makes me :sick: I know it's all good and I asked for it. I guess that is why pregnant working women amaze me. I just want to be in bed all day and :sleep:. Sorta sad because I thought as soon as I became pregant, I would work and all would be normal again.....WRONG!! I will figure out a way to deal with the nausea though and get on with things soon....I am trying the sea bands and bought them today (doctor recommended it to me) but so far...no luck.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: frolicky, a heartbeat is good so I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes up at the next appointment if it needs to :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Thanks Butterfly! I missed you above..I noticed it a bit after I posted. Sorry hon. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi & Carole - thank you for clarifying the differing systems - it was confusing me! So, Dwrgi, we are still both in the same category according to Carole's link :winkwink: And I am also emotionally wiped, so looking back on everything you had to go thru for IVF/ICSI, I don't blame you one bit for wanting to just chillax & take things easy right now. You deserve it honey - you do what you want to do! Here are some :hugs: to make you feel better :hugs:

Dashka - They watch me by having a tally of what sites I visit, how many times, how long, if I visited any specifically prohibited sites, yadda, yadda. So, I don't bother w/anything personal unless its checking the weather! Oh, I work from home prob avg 3days/wk? So I don't mess around bc I apprec the flexibility! Would be great if I ever have kids... Hmmm... see in a couple of days when FF gives you your crosshairs bc I see CD11, a temp shift on 12, but then it goes back down on 13 so I don't think it will give you crosshairs on CD11... I think before you changed it you had a dip on CD12? Sorry i don't know much about changing temps :nope: It'll get easier! :thumbup: And no, I had no idea about the secret conversion link either so that is awesome! I am going to "try" to make the 8pm webinar (depends on DH's plans & his cell is glued to his face rt now, so...) - thanks! :hugs:

Purps - thank you for the link! :thumbup: I didn't know such a thing existed, so I bookmarked it! :happydance: Somehow I had totally missed the Norway trip when I was trying to catch up - that sounds absolutely wonderful! I bet you it will be a beautiful breath of fresh air & a nice all-around getaway - awesome, honey, you enjoy!!! :hugs:

HTJ - hmmmm... what did Dr say? You have a very promising dip today? I would go w/what you said - its not over until its over! Also ov is a tricky thing so I wouldn't count yourself out if things were "in-process" :thumbup: Enjoy your romantic weekend!

Fro - aw honey: homemade ginger tea :winkwink: Hope work gets better for you!!! Please keep us updated about hb! :thumbup: :hugs: Oh - I don't usually work 12-hr days (that doesn't incl commute), its just that I have had this very large Merger but btw my bronch & mc, I missed 5 days of work.:nope: I was just happy they let me take off & didn't tell me tough sh**, get the analysis/report done sick or not, so I made up for it! Now I should be back on normal 8-hr days (yay!) :happydance:

Hope everyone else is having a lovely night!!! 

AFM - after the AMH thing I got worried (even tho I said I wouldn't - pants on fire! [-X) Now I am going to have to go research that supp list for quality egg supps (like I need more...). Then I was thinking if I need ED, I may have to hit up my little sister..."Hey, remember all those time I bailed you out of trouble? Paybacks are a biatch...". :haha: She actually offered to carry it for me after college if I can't have one because when someone asks her "WHO knocked you up?!" she can say "my sister". :rofl:

I told her if she gives me an egg, I can start off polite coffee table talk with "SO, I'm carrying my sister & my husbands baby..." :rofl: 

_(if I don't laugh about it I'm gonna cry! Laughing is way better...)_


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - My doctor is inseminating a woman with her BIL's sperm because his wife can't get pregnant. My doctor only takes on unique cases which other doctors won't touch. She is very open minded, caring and really goes out of her way to help people. Anyway, the sister is carrying for her sister and will give the baby over to her sister and BIL after baby is born because she already has children of her own. :hugs: :hugs: I hope that won't have to happen for you but thought it was a coincidence (another one...) that you mentioned the same situation.


----------



## dashka

Hey Lils.. Thanks so much .. Now I'm confused ... I went on FF Q&A and it says you don't have to have a dip before temps go up... But it also doesn't recommend adjusting temps like I've done to compensate for time ... But 2:15am is just too bloody early to count that.. I don't know if I change it a
Back and I haven't ov yet I just don't feel like it's possible cause CM dried up 2 days ago??? :wacko: now I remember how temping stressed me out.. I hope AD sleeps through tonight so I can get an accurate one.

Wow God know if my work 'watches' me too... If so I'll probably get fired soon! I will often just leave BNB site open for an hour or more until I have time to finish my post! That's great that you can work from home 3 days a week... It will come in handy later!!:baby:

In case you are interested ... For egg quality specifically I'm taking CoQ10, Cenitol, omegas, Maca... It takes 3 months to affect egg quality as egg goes through 3 month cycle before it is released .... More great info on naturalfertility-info.com. I hope your other tests go well this week. And hopefully your issue is just the MTHFR thing and you just need to be on the supplements a bit longer..:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Sorry for the typos... On my phone...

Frolicky glad your scan went well ... Loved your spoiler! :) xoxo


----------



## drsquid

i stay logged in all day/ 

bah so the instructor at my gym is pregnant too... guess working out ridiculous amounts doesnt cause problems... i think i looked like id been slapped when she told me


----------



## Asryellah

DrS, oh I know those news are always a slap in the face, no matter how close or not the person is. It always took me atleast a day to let the news sink in so I could be happy for the person :hugs: But gool luck with your next IUI :thumbup: Hope the spermies will be fabulous!!! 

HTJ- I love to read your posts, you have a great sense of humor as it sounds your partner also :hugs: You need humor during this ttc-thing to keep you sane :flower: I hope IUI did the trick and was not late, did they do u/s to see if the egg had already left? My first IUI was done bit too late I think, it had left already, but the next one we did same day hcg-shot and IUI -> I hit the jackpot :winkwink::haha:

Dashka- how was the call? Did you do it? Good luck with catching the egg :thumbup::hugs:

One of14 - this is truly the right thread for you, women here are so awesome and supportive. :hugs:

Fro- what a feeling it must've been to hear the heartbeat :cloud9::hugs:

Amanda, you do what you need to do - leave it to the gods as you said it. Time will tell you what to do, or not to do. :hugs: You are strong woman and I wish you will get what you dream :hugs::kiss: 

LilS - you love..so happy to see you are back :hug: I love to read your posts and I wish nothing but happiness for you, I wish that BFP will come this cycle and be a sticky one. You have gone through too much pain now :hugs:

Butterfly, be careful what you wish for (about not dating) there'll be a line at your door if the word gets out that this artistic beautiful lady is aveilable!!!:hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies also!! This is a fab thread :thumbup:

Missy- I hope you are good honey :hugs:

I'm missing a lot of people, but :hugs: to everyone

oh and yes, I'm still here almost every day..lurking. I just dont want to upset anyone posting too much. I joined a Finnish forum where I can talk crap :haha: though its not the same cos you are not there :cry:. But I will stay here cos I need to know how you ladies are doing :hugs::hugs:

*Luv ya all*!!! And I hope that fertility Fairy will find a way to your home soon :hugs::hugs: Hope you have a wonderful weekend and there will be sunshine in your life :kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all?

Dr S-that is a real pain, and these women are everywhere! Like I have said previously, I am just waiting for my 93 female neighbour to announce that she is preggers! Everybody else seems to be! You'll get there hun, it's just a matter of time! Good luck with the sperm donor!

Lil-you are like a tornado, I don't know how you do it! Your energy, your optimisim, everything! I need YOUR vitamins, and that's a fact! I'm glad we are in the same amh boat, although I wish our results were better! But, at least you are getting PG which is a bonus. It's a matter of time too before you get your forever BFP! :haha::haha: to announcing that you are carrying your sister and your husband's baby! :happydance:

Dashka-I actually caught myself thinking that I might start temping, as it sounds like fun! No pint in doing it, as I know my cycle, but for the heck of it!! I am very sad! I hope that website event was good?! If your CM dried up, then you must have oved. I always get twinges when I ov too. GL with catching that eggy! :hugs:

Asry-you are such a sweetie, and you must be so excited! Big :hugs::hugs: to you! xxxxx

Purps-holidays sounds lovely jubbly. Hope you have a lovely, relaxing break! We shall miss you! Axxxxx :hugs: P.S. I have often thought about NS! Where has she got to? If you're there-hello!!! 

Butterfly-morning, lovely! :flower::flower::flower:

Pad-how are you? Still temping????!!!! FX you catch the pink egg! :kiss:

Fro-lovely to read your spoiler. Am sure that heartbeat will be fine, try not to worry. And sleep as much as you need to, your body is VERY busy! :flower:

Jack-enjoy your weekend with your partner. Sounds lovely! x

1 of 14: how are you today? Hope you're okay? :hugs:

Missy, HA, Carole, Twinkle, -:flower::flower:

Vikkat, Kirby-hello!

Hello to you, if I've missed you! :hugs:

AFM-still waiting for the evil hag to arrive. THINK I'm CD 31, but I guess my cycle is shot after the IVF. Am quite certain the old witch WILL turn up, as she had a propensity to do. Booo hissssssssss..........

Hope you all have a great weekend, Axxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I have to admit I like temping, even if I wasn't ttc lol :blush::haha: I think it is so that I know exactly what my body is doing!

So, cd31... what length are your cycles normally? :winkwink:

Purple, have a lovely time on hols

Lils, yes you are indeed a whirlwind of energy :haha:

Asry, yes I hope you stay around :flower:

HTJ hope you have a lovely weekend :flower:

:hugs::hugs: and :dust: to everyone I am not good on these bulk posts, they make my head go :wacko::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> I have to admit I like temping, even if I wasn't ttc lol :blush::haha: I think it is so that I know exactly what my body is doing!
> 
> So, cd31... what length are your cycles normally? :winkwink:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hello You! How are you? Hope you're okay? :hugs:
> 
> My cycle is a classic 28 day, on average. This is all down to the meds. I am sure of it. No point getting excited!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend! :flower::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK well I can't get excited about myself so I have to manifest it elsewhere :haha::haha:

Am good thanks, just rattling with all the vits lol! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - how was the seminar? I didn't end up making it :nope: Yeah, you don't have to have an ov dip, but after ov your temp has to stay up by at least .4F (.2C?) for at least 3 consecutive days. Just make sure you have those other temps written down bc in 1-2 days if FF doesn't give you crosshairs, you can adjust those temps & I bet it will give you crosshairs on CD12. Some places monitor employees, or say they do but don't really care (who has time?) but mine is a stickler bc of the nature of the work I do & who I work for (can't tell you or I'd have to kill you) :haha: I'm sure you are fine & thanks for the supps! I've been taking a couple of them for a while so hopef that is good. Btw, hope that snow is finally clearing up there! It snowed where my family lives too (in MD) How bizarre!

Asry - Hi honey!!! How's our little Finnish cutie pie? Don't you ever leave us & post as often as you like! Hope you are feeling good! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fro - Wow, that's so interesting about the sister carrying for the other sister! We joke about such things (half-joking) but I don't know - if it ever came down to it I'm not sure I'd be willing to go that far & let her do it. Hopefully I won't have to go that far! We're 20 yrs apart, poor thing, she's like my child & I don't think I could even put her thru egg collection...(I still think of her as a baby, I guess...). Come on Lil Fro HB, PLEASE get better!!! :hugs:

Butterfly - oh boy, if you ever did have to start putting out ads or go on dating sites, you could get really creative with that one! I'm not going to touch it for now bc I'm hoping & keeping FX that this next cycle is YOURS! :flower: I love temping too! I feel like I know exactly what is going on in my body & you can tell some things that are going to happen before they happen just from your temp - so fascinating to me! :winkwink:

Dwrgi - yes, temp! It tells you so much (& I'll have another chart to stalk!). It's really great at our ages bc it confirms that yes, we are ovulating w/o a doubt & when, etc. Espec if you are thinking au naturale for a while...? Second, :test: Yes, it could be the meds, but if there is a lonely little POAS laying around the house, wouldn't you want to make it feel better? :devil::haha: (Sorry, I'm trying to be a bad influence & I'm sure you can handle that on your own!). Btw, you cracked me up a while back with the "two-finger salute" - you must teach me that one! I'm very (very) familiar with the one finger salute, but the two finger? hmmmm :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else! :hugs: to everyone waiting (for anything bc waiting sucks), :dust: to those who are in 2WW or approaching & a big group :hug: to all & hope you have a Fab weekend!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies, 

Big loves to all! 
I too stay signed in here pretty much all day long and have a nose about when I have a minute or two spare! naughty me!! :haha:

butterfly - my head spins too when I try to do those great long posts!

anyway hopefully you are all having a nice day.

Dashka - I was reading about adjusting temps earlier and it seems lots of people do it, some of the ladies that advised me about it are very pregnant at this stage so it doesn't seem to have messed with them too much. there is little place in FF where you can write notes, so you could jot the original temps in there in case you have to make changes :)

Lils - slow down - you are making me tired with all your working!! :haha: and :hugs:
and you are naughty naughty!! trying to tempt dwrgi to poas :haha:

Dwrgi - I am still hoping too for you, Ill manifest with Butterfly for now :hugs:

big huge loves and :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone, hope you are all having a lovely Friday!

afm - I woke up at 2 am this morning with a shock.....and realised I hadn't put any jeans out ready to pack :dohh: what a div - and it kept me awake the rest of the night, and we are not going until Sunday so there is still time for packing *sigh* never mind!


----------



## oneof14

I just wanted to check in and say hello! I am sorry I didnt update myself on everyone and I hope you are all having a good day. I've been so busy at work, which is a good thing.


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Dashka - how was the seminar? I didn't end up making it :nope: Yeah, you don't have to have an ov dip, but after ov your temp has to stay up by at least .4F (.2C?) for at least 3 consecutive days. Just make sure you have those other temps written down bc in 1-2 days if FF doesn't give you crosshairs, you can adjust those temps & I bet it will give you crosshairs on CD12. Some places monitor employees, or say they do but don't really care (who has time?) but mine is a stickler bc of the nature of the work I do & who I work for (can't tell you or I'd have to kill you) :haha: I'm sure you are fine & thanks for the supps! I've been taking a couple of them for a while so hopef that is good. Btw, hope that snow is finally clearing up there! It snowed where my family lives too (in MD) How bizarre!
> 
> Asry - Hi honey!!! How's our little Finnish cutie pie? Don't you ever leave us & post as often as you like! Hope you are feeling good! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Fro - Wow, that's so interesting about the sister carrying for the other sister! We joke about such things (half-joking) but I don't know - if it ever came down to it I'm not sure I'd be willing to go that far & let her do it. Hopefully I won't have to go that far! We're 20 yrs apart, poor thing, she's like my child & I don't think I could even put her thru egg collection...(I still think of her as a baby, I guess...). Come on Lil Fro HB, PLEASE get better!!! :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly - oh boy, if you ever did have to start putting out ads or go on dating sites, you could get really creative with that one! I'm not going to touch it for now bc I'm hoping & keeping FX that this next cycle is YOURS! :flower: I love temping too! I feel like I know exactly what is going on in my body & you can tell some things that are going to happen before they happen just from your temp - so fascinating to me! :winkwink:
> 
> Dwrgi - yes, temp! It tells you so much (& I'll have another chart to stalk!). It's really great at our ages bc it confirms that yes, we are ovulating w/o a doubt & when, etc. Espec if you are thinking au naturale for a while...? Second, :test: Yes, it could be the meds, but if there is a lonely little POAS laying around the house, wouldn't you want to make it feel better? :devil::haha: (Sorry, I'm trying to be a bad influence & I'm sure you can handle that on your own!). Btw, you cracked me up a while back with the "two-finger salute" - you must teach me that one! I'm very (very) familiar with the one finger salute, but the two finger? hmmmm :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else! :hugs: to everyone waiting (for anything bc waiting sucks), :dust: to those who are in 2WW or approaching & a big group :hug: to all & hope you have a Fab weekend!

It's the 'V' for Victory sign (think of Winston Churchill, but with your palm facing you! Corresponds to an 'Up Yours' type of remark!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Great! I can flip off people here & they'll have no idea! :haha: So, it's the opposite of the peace sign (makes sense!). Oh wow, Wikipedia is awesome - it really does know everything! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_sign

:haha:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - When the lady got inseminated, she used her own egg and did not have to do IVF, they did IUI inseminating the BIL's sperm (fresh) into her sister. I think they are closer in age though, and like I said she already had kids of her own. Pretty neat sister though. Don't work too hard. ;)


----------



## LilSluz

I'm actually not working too hard today. Went to get my Level 2 Immune Tests done & they don't know if they do some of them, they don't know if my DH has to be there at exact same time & I'm p.o'd that I missed a whole hour & didn't even get any tests done yet & not even sure I will be able to. I said it would have been nice if when I called for the appt I could have spoken to a human vs a robot & asked these questions (bc I fully intended to but there's no option whatsoever). So, she wrote me the super-secret human being line :shhh:on a post it so NOW I have it (thanks).

I'm about ready to throw the 2-finger salute! :growlmad: Not this one :finger: bc I might have to go back :haha: Now I'm so :hissy: I can't concentrate bc I won't have my tests back in time... :trouble:

I hope you are hanging in there & getting some naps in each day? And don't you worry, baby Fro will get its hb up & going faster, its just feeling as tired as you are :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Lils - - Oh secret agent LIL!! :coolio: Wow Im so curious now Sorry about not getting to do all the tests ARGH!:nope:Its so frustrating I dont know why its so hard to get those level 2 tests (look at us we have to send to US from what I hear to get the full full testing) Thanks for the charting advice see under AFM for an update on my chart to answer your questions.. Dont work too hard and hope you get answers on the tests soon!:hugs:

Asry  please dont go anywhere girl!:winkwink: I love hearing from our Finnish girl! When do you go for your 1st scan?

Purple  hope you get the jeans ready I am so like you a little thing like that will wake me up and not let me sleep again. Have a great time! (and thanks for the charting advice):hugs:

Frolicky  you rest up girl! Hope little Fro is just resting comfortably like you want to be doing:sleep::hugs:

Dwrgi  temping--- YES do it!:happydance: the only thing I find frustrating is the days where I have to get up for AD and it screws it upbut otherwise Im having fun with it I used to temp 7-8 years ago but never with FF - it's pretty cool and I'm using the free version (although you get the VIP free 1st month). I also am a regular cycle -24-26 days for the past few years with the same luteal phase and everything but its still nice to know and see a picture of what is happening  also good for pinpointing BD  I hope the old hag stays away!!:gun: Could be the meds. But..you never know.Did you test??? Youve got some willpower :thumbup: xoxo

Butterfly  how are you doing our wonderful artiste? :winkwink: Do you ever paint mother/child paintings  might be a good creative channeling thing? I dont know:winkwink:

Pad  how are you doing? How is the temping going?:hugs:

HTJ  hope you are enjoying the weekend and hope that a small beany is getting comfy inside.:winkwink:

HA  hope this is the one for you!:hugs:

DrS  ARGH.. :wacko:to the gym instructor Hope she wasnt flaunting it too much. Does she know you are trying?

Lady H  are you okay hun?? xoxo:hugs:

Hello to Missy, Carole, Twinks, Oneof14, Vikkat, Kirby, Never, Nikki, Ipen, Heavenly (hope you are ok) and anyone else I missed (sorry!):hugs::hugs:

AFM  well FF got crosshairs today so it shows Im 3DPO today that is with the 2 days of adjusted times. So well see how it goes. :shrug:So it appears I ovulated the same day I got the positive opk which I understand can happen.(mind you the day before it was verging on positive too almost dark lines) This morning I actually got a real temp (at 5:15 but Ill take it) and AD slept through the night. Thinking this will be a short cycle since FF says I ovulated on day 11 so changing my ticker to say 24 days (not like the last 27 days)

Have a great weekend ladies!:hugs::hugs:

xoxo


----------



## dashka

Oh  I forgot to tell you all about the tele-seminar last night.

So it was with this guy Russell Davis  he is a Cognitive Hypnotherapist and he is from the UK(had a very heavy accent) He and his wife tried to conceive for 10 years (8 years to find out his wife has PCOS and then after she was healed they found out he had male infertility) They finally conceived a son after 10 years and now he wants to share and help others with his The Fertile Mind Fertility Hypnosis Programme (check out his website)

Note: It is NOT like stage-hypnotherapy where they get you to do funny things in front of people- its not that kind of hypnotherapy.

The way it helps fertility is:
-	Reduces stress
-	Helps the mind/body connection
-	And most importantly  helps you feel like you are in control of your fertility (as we often feel like hopeless)

It was mostly a promotion for his audio program which you can order either an MP3 or CD and *he does one for natural conception (including IUI) and one for assisted conception (IVF etc)*

At first when this guy spoke I thought yeah yeah its another meditation CD  but then they did an actual meditation/relaxation exercise and I was so completely relaxed I thought there is something to this! It is different from my other meditation CDs there is something about this guys voice (not speaking voice  the voice on the exercises)and the soundtrack. You can download a free one if you want to try it (just enter your email and they will send you free gift of download of one relaxation track) You can also download for free a 23 page 3 Strategies for Taking Charge of your Fertility..

https://www.thefertilemind.net/naturalfertilityinfo/

So after I heard it I ordered his program (MP3-that way you get it faster) and if you order before May 3 you save 20% by entering the coupon code nat 1 in the shopping basket (the promotion being offered because of this teleseminar with NaturalFertilityInfo It costs 29 UK pounds but you get 20% off so its 23 UK pounds. It will probably be about $38 CDN when its converted 

So Ive already downloaded mine. :happydance:The magic of technology and I dont have to wait for it to arrive! Each track is about 10-12 min long and he recommends listening to one each day (there are about 4 or 5) and doing it right before falling asleep every night for at least a month Guess who is going to be falling asleep with her ipod in her ears! :haha:(He says thats ok though  as it will still work with the subconscious mind while you are sleeping. ) 10-12 min /day can't hurt right???:winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Oh frol I am so sorry! I forgot to say earlier lovely news in your spoiler! I'm so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Purps!! I forgot to tell you have a *fabulous* CRUISE luv :hugs::boat::shipw::pizza::serenade::icecream::bunny::sleep:


:smug:


----------



## Lady H

Hello! Still lurking but way behind on the thread. Looks like we are all ok? Got a positive OPK Thursday and peak on CBFM yesterday and today so looks like staying off here worked. Means I ovulated cd14 or 15. Phew! 

Still going for chill out tactic this month so will stay off BnB as much as possible ( it's hard)!!

:flower::hugs::flower::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

Hi Lady H! Nice to hear from you! Yay for ovulating!

How is everyone doing today?? It's pretty quiet on here today it seems..
Have a great weekend all!! Xo


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls. Just checking in from the top of a mountain :) internet is only avail on my phone and is spotty at best, but wanted to say hi! I am either 6 or 7 dpo, and I have no symptoms...no nothing actually. This Luteal phase is going exactly like last month, which is not a good sign. Pretty discouraged tonight, but not giving up all hope. I know I'm not out till af rears her ugly head.

Talked to the nure @ docs office and she said doc won't have a problem with moving iui to a day earlier in my cycle if I think that would help. If this doesn't take, then that's what we will try next month. Will see. Love to all... typing on this phone keyboard is driving me batty so I am finished for now :) will be home tomorrow eve and will have my laptop back. Will check in more fully then! Smoochies!

Edited to add: temp was 96.50 Sunday morn. Looks like we move on to next month :(


----------



## drsquid

hey just wanted to give a heads up https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...-ingredients/2012/04/23/gIQAY2frcT_story.html


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka-that's a really fascinating story about R Davies! And how amazing that he and his wife got pregnant after everything they'd been through! I think it's a brilliant idea to download his meditation tapes, and if you felt an instant connection, then I'm sure you will benefit from them! Good luck with it-I hope it helps you get your well deserved BFP! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jack-hope you're having a good weekend! Plan B is always a good idea, although don't give up on this cycle yet! :flower:

Dr S-that's really scary stuff about the Chinese medicine. Thanks for the heads up. How are you today? :hugs:

Lady H-glad that you have evidence that you ovulated! Go girl and multiply!! 

Lil, Fro, Twinks, Asry, Purple, Bearlake, Butterfly, Carole, Newbies, Pad, and everybody-hope you're all having a great weekend! 

Purple-have a great holiday! xxx

AFM-the witch showed yesterday. I knew she would, I didn't test! I have downloaded a FF type app and I started taking my temp this morning. Give me something to distract myself with!!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!

Sorry was MIA again.... it was a big weekend for us - Army Navy weekend at Twickers ... absolutely awesome day and night!! Am still recovering to be honest... so temping completely went out the window! Mwahaha

EDIT: for our transatlantic friends the Army Navy is the annual rugby match and about 70,000 serving military, wives and mates go to watch, meet up, drink and party! It is the most amazing day and night in the UK military calender!

Wahoooooo..... could still be pished actually! 

Loves to all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

You're a one, Paddy! Pity you weren't ovulating-you generally hit the Jackpot when you ovulate and get pished! Hic!!

To Pads: :hug::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: A although I know you were expecting it, still doesn't stop it being a bit of a letdown :nope::flower:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, it's quiet on here so everyone must be busy doing fun things :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi.. So sorry Hun that the witch showed.... Yes it's hard whether you expect her or not... Hope you've been doing something nice for yourself xxx:flower::hugs: glad you are starting to temp ... Are you gonna let us stalk your chart??:winkwink:

HTJ. .. How come your chart says you're 5DPO?? Have you not updated it.maybe? Can it just be an implantation dip if you are 8 DPO?
GL to u!!!

Dr S... Thx for the article ... I believe that is probably more of a concern for practitioners or their clients who are buying from unlabeled bulk vendors in Asian stores... My ND buys only from very reputable companies and they are labeled and sometimes dist. By US distributors... So I feel safer...haven't used too much myself.. Just teas for spleen and liver.
I have actually heard similar things about spices especially that they can add harmful stuff to just to increase weight of product.

AFM ... I have been using the Fertile Mind meditation programme for a few nights now and absolutely love it!!! Worth every penny in my opinion.
It's also been helping in the early mornings when your mind starts to race in bed to help me get back to sleep.. And helps me not listen to DH's snoring too!! 
Hope u all had a great weekend!!


----------



## never2late70

Hi Ladies! Can I join this thread? :flower:

My name is Angie and I just finished my second round of Clomid/Trigger/IUI. I am now in the dreaded TWW. I am 41 and my husband is 39. I have 3 adult daughters(24-22-21) from my first marriage.

My hubby has no children, (yet):winkwink:

I am being monitored by an RE/FS after trying on our own for 6 months.
Hubby has Great swimmers. I had great labs (FSH 6.3 :) and my HSG was all clear. Also I get regular vag ultrasounds.I am 41 however with hypothyroid disease. :dohh:

We, along with everyone else, are praying that this is our month. :thumbup:

Prayers and Blessings to you all!

~Angie


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Angie :hi: it always has to be someone's horrible job to say sorry, this thread is just for those who do not have any children and are trying for their first :flower: although we obviously wish you the best of luck (and I will see you on the over 40 thread), there are different pressures for those who do not have any children yet so this is a place for us to share those. :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad I somehow missed your post yesterday. I used to go to the army navy match about 15 years ago when it was sponsored by the company I worked for, it was indeed an awesome day out!! :wine:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies just dropping by to see how you all are. Hope you all had fab weekends, pad yours sounded perfect to me. Rugby, beer and men with nice legs :haha:

I have taken a day off work today as my lower back is killing me, now nearly 4pm and still in my pj's and thinking about hitting the shower. Hoping I feel better tomorrow as it is Labor Day holiday so should do something with DH really.

Are any of you planning anything special for your day off ?


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Haven't been on this weekend so i'm a bit behind but hope everyone is well and keeping their spirits up...

Lilsluz - thanks for the EWCM advice - will take that on board

Frolicky - I'm fine, thanks a million for asking....just waiting for AF to show up - due on Friday. having little twinges which could be implantation but everytime I think that the witch ends up getting me!! Need to stay positive but this is my 4th round of Clomid now so my hope is fading....thinking if it ws going to happen it would of by now. Had a scan last week and they said it has made my womb lining a bit think so if no BFP this month will have to start taking Oestrogen - anyone else doing this?

:dust: to us all!

C
x


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Happy Monday, girls!
DP and I had a wonderful, relaxing weekend in Pigeon Forge with DP...I planned the trip for her birthday and we had a great time. Got to our cabin Friday evening and had dinner in, then Saturday went for a wonderful breakfast and spent the first half of the day exploring the various stores/attractions on the strip. That place has to be the dream of a person with ADD. Seriously. SOOO much to do!

Dashka - You're right, I hadn't updated my chart. I was away for the weekend with little internet access so hadn't had time to update yet. The temping this weekend wasn't the best... waking up to an amazing view of the mountains kinda steered my thoughts away from the thermometer by my bedside :D so I'm not putting a whole lot of faith into what this weekend's readings were. I updated temps this morning and tried excluding Saturday but then FF couldn't read my chart so I put it back in... I dunno. My chart is a mess! LOL! 

I'm all confused about this now and have this terrible feeling in the pit of my stomach that I o'd before the trigger shot would have caused O and we missed our window. I keep telling myself that there is always a chance until af comes, but I just have this nagging thought in the back of my head that the last two months have been in vain. Only time will tell, I suppose. AF is due on the 6th or 7th, so only a week to go to know for sure.

I had a dream last night that a friend was dragging me to the baby shower of someone she knew, and I can remember thinking how rude it was of her to force me to go to something that would make me sad! Very odd dream for me as my dreams usually make me LOL in my sleep :D At least, that's what DP tells me! HAHA!


----------



## dashka

HI ladies!

Carole - sorry to hear you're back is hurting so much.... hope you can take it easy today... you are so close now!! All ready for Zara? :):happydance:

HTJ - glad you had a nice weekend.... Fx that you caught the eggy with the IUI...:flower::hugs:

CoastDreams - Fx for you too that AF stays away:hugs:

The weather is quite gloomy here today.... :wacko:and I feel so cold at my desk I've got a giant scarf wrapped around me.... The weather is supposed to get to the 20's by end of week (Celcius) Can't wait -it's been so cold here the last 2 weeks.

I screwed up my temping again this morning...took it at 5:30 after waking a few times and just turned it off without looking at it ...then when I actually got up (after waking a few more times) I pressed it (but forgot to hold it down to show last temp and ofcourse it erased it...) by that point I was already sitting up in bed and was awake for a little. :wacko:

Question - is a temp valid if you wake up a lot (but don't get out of bed??) is it the waking that affects it -or is it the getting up that affects it?:shrug:

I'll get the hang of this eventually - and I have to stop drinking before bed so that I don't have the urge to pee as much at 5am!:haha:

have a great day everyone!
xoxo


----------



## ecoops

Hi Girls, 
well, I guess I am officially TTC now that I got my first AF (yeah!) since the last MC. I have a couple of questions and was hoping that some people could offer some advice.

Quick history: 
ectopic pregnancy in November. Took folic acid. 1st time TTC. Thought I was 5 weeks along, but reckon I was more like 8-9 as it was about 30cm big, when my tube burst.
Miscarriage in February. Wasn't taking anything. I had mentally linked the folic acid with the pain I had with the ectopic, which is stupid, but hey, there you go. This was our 2nd time TTC. I MC'd very early at 4 weeks.
Miscarried again in MArch. Again, wasn't taking anything pre-positive test, but started to take Folic acid once baby was located within the uterus. Miscarried at 6 weeks. This was our 3rd time TTC.

So, while we don't seem to have a problem with egg meeting sperm, we do have a problem staying pregnant. When I miscarried the last time I was told I would be put onto a list to see the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St. Thomas's Hospital in London - and the appointment has actually just come thru. (if I cancel it, there isn't another appointment available until July! so, I must have been on some standby list for cancellations...)

We also went to see our doctor who was going to write to a different clinic (st. heliers in surrey - does anyone know this place?) to see if they would take us on, but my doctors view was that the ectopic doesn't count and therefore I do not qualify. 

I also tried to get our doctor to take some blood tests, but he wouldn't. HE said it'd only tell us half the story. (and then ruined the statement by following it up with, 'the clinic may not see you unless I do blood tests, but that is up to them, not me...)

Our doctor also recommended that we keep trying and that, provided I am ready, beginning right away would be best. He recommended vitamins, and so I've been taking my pre-conception vitamins daily...and an extra folic acid, and I put my OH on male-baby-making vitamins. 

I don't drink heavily (although, I did miscarry right before my birthday, so I did have an excessive night) and I have maybe a coffee a day...rotating between decaf and full caffeine. I eat sensibly, lots of veg and fruit. I have had a wicked sweet tooth since my MC. I can't seem to stay away from things with sugar...no matter how hard I try. 

So, questions - 
does anyone know what they do at the recurrent miscarriage clinic? Is it just blood tests? Will actively trying to conceive whilst going there complicate things?

It doesn't stipulate what is going to happen at the first appointment. I have been given a questionnaire and need to fill it out, but it doesn't say whether this is a 'talking' appointment, or a 'looking' appointment...or even if my OH has to come. I can call to find out, but does anyone know?

Has anyone been to the clinic at St. Thomas's? My doctor told me that different clinics take the testing to different levels - even though it is all the NHS. 

I've also heart that St. Mary's is the best for this sort of thing...but I wouldn't know how to get an appointment. Any ideas?

Sorry, this is so long winded. I just keep hoping that nature will take care of herself and that the 4th time will be lucky... I also want to do everything to assist nature where I can, but that does seem like an overwhelming endless possibility task at the moment. 

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey ladies just dropping by to see how you all are. Hope you all had fab weekends, pad yours sounded perfect to me. Rugby, beer and men with nice legs :haha:
> 
> I have taken a day off work today as my lower back is killing me, now nearly 4pm and still in my pj's and thinking about hitting the shower. Hoping I feel better tomorrow as it is Labor Day holiday so should do something with DH really.
> 
> Are any of you planning anything special for your day off ?

How are you Carole, apart from the back ache? I see you're still online-hope it feels better! Not long to go now! I reckon tomorrow should see your hubby playing at being your man servant!! His Labour Day as yours is fast approaching!!!! 

Lots of love hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

ecoops said:


> Hi Girls,
> well, I guess I am officially TTC now that I got my first AF (yeah!) since the last MC. I have a couple of questions and was hoping that some people could offer some advice.
> 
> Quick history:
> ectopic pregnancy in November. Took folic acid. 1st time TTC. Thought I was 5 weeks along, but reckon I was more like 8-9 as it was about 30cm big, when my tube burst.
> Miscarriage in February. Wasn't taking anything. I had mentally linked the folic acid with the pain I had with the ectopic, which is stupid, but hey, there you go. This was our 2nd time TTC. I MC'd very early at 4 weeks.
> Miscarried again in MArch. Again, wasn't taking anything pre-positive test, but started to take Folic acid once baby was located within the uterus. Miscarried at 6 weeks. This was our 3rd time TTC.
> 
> So, while we don't seem to have a problem with egg meeting sperm, we do have a problem staying pregnant. When I miscarried the last time I was told I would be put onto a list to see the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St. Thomas's Hospital in London - and the appointment has actually just come thru. (if I cancel it, there isn't another appointment available until July! so, I must have been on some standby list for cancellations...)
> 
> We also went to see our doctor who was going to write to a different clinic (st. heliers in surrey - does anyone know this place?) to see if they would take us on, but my doctors view was that the ectopic doesn't count and therefore I do not qualify.
> 
> I also tried to get our doctor to take some blood tests, but he wouldn't. HE said it'd only tell us half the story. (and then ruined the statement by following it up with, 'the clinic may not see you unless I do blood tests, but that is up to them, not me...)
> 
> Our doctor also recommended that we keep trying and that, provided I am ready, beginning right away would be best. He recommended vitamins, and so I've been taking my pre-conception vitamins daily...and an extra folic acid, and I put my OH on male-baby-making vitamins.
> 
> I don't drink heavily (although, I did miscarry right before my birthday, so I did have an excessive night) and I have maybe a coffee a day...rotating between decaf and full caffeine. I eat sensibly, lots of veg and fruit. I have had a wicked sweet tooth since my MC. I can't seem to stay away from things with sugar...no matter how hard I try.
> 
> So, questions -
> does anyone know what they do at the recurrent miscarriage clinic? Is it just blood tests? Will actively trying to conceive whilst going there complicate things?
> 
> It doesn't stipulate what is going to happen at the first appointment. I have been given a questionnaire and need to fill it out, but it doesn't say whether this is a 'talking' appointment, or a 'looking' appointment...or even if my OH has to come. I can call to find out, but does anyone know?
> 
> Has anyone been to the clinic at St. Thomas's? My doctor told me that different clinics take the testing to different levels - even though it is all the NHS.
> 
> I've also heart that St. Mary's is the best for this sort of thing...but I wouldn't know how to get an appointment. Any ideas?
> 
> Sorry, this is so long winded. I just keep hoping that nature will take care of herself and that the 4th time will be lucky... I also want to do everything to assist nature where I can, but that does seem like an overwhelming endless possibility task at the moment.
> 
> Ok, thanks.

Oh you have been through the wringer, ecoops, and I hope that somebody can come along and help you better than I can. I can't believe the size of the foetus when it ruptured in your tubes-my God, you are lucky to be alive, you poor thing. Anyway, I hope you have your forever baby before long!

From my limited knowledge of this (my problem is GETTING pregnant), Level 1 immune tests may well be worth looking at, and shame on your doctor for refusing to do them. I asked for them, and mine said that they normally offer them to those who have frequent miscarriages. The tests are:


Coagulation screen 
Thrombophilia screen (Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V) 
MTHFR 
Thyroid function test 
Lupus Anticoagulant 
Anticardiolipin Antibodies

Lil and HA have MTHFR issues and have been prescribed a 5mg dose of folic acid to counter this. I have also been told that taking a baby (junior) aspirin a day can also help with ensuring that a baby sticks. 

Like I said, this is very limited. I know nothing at all about the hospitals that you mention. Hope you get some help soon, and good luck with your next step! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Welcome Ecoops and so sorry for all your pain with losses. I am afraid that I cannot give any info on the medical side of things with the hospital but there are ladies on here that have sadly been through the same so will be able to help. Hoping that your next BFP is a real sticky bean :hugs: Taking baby asprin and progesterone as soon as pregnant can help bean stick.

Daksha thanks for your kind words, I am starting to feel a little better after having hot water bottles on my back all day long and resting. I am so ready for Zara's arrival now, everything is in place so I just need labour to start which the Dr said could be at anytime now as she is in position and ready.

Hey Dwrgi thanks for the wishes and love the idea of DH of being my man servant but sadly I don't think I have much chance of that happening :haha: I think I will have another lazy day and try and get some energy stored for the rest of the week at work. Think I will go to the hospital on Sunday and get signed off for the remainder of my pregnancy as we are entitled to 15 days sick pay a year here as have to admit it is becoming a struggle.

Hope you all have a fun day tomorrow with family and friends:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Went for us today. Maybe a 12mm follie not real clear. Told him my plan for the 11th of June and discovered that apparently I can't do both. So I've decided to bag this cycle and go to ivf. They are gonna call me back today or tomorrow with the plan in terms of meds etc. kinda
Bummed that it is still a month and a half from now but... It is my best (and fastest) bet. Once I start the new job in July I don't know what my schedule is going to look like and the doc is going to the amazon for the last 3 weeks of July. Upside is that at least I'll be taking lots of meds so I'll feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka &#8211; I was kidding about killing you :haha: (promise I won't!) - not quite that glamorous i'm afraid, but I do work w/classified info. I can PM you about it as I don&#8217;t want it on a public forum :winkwink: (I can PM anybody else if curious, too - just don't want public). I&#8217;m SO glad the relaxation mp3s are helping! I just got my email so I just have to go into it & do it tonight maybe. About the temps, don&#8217;t worry if you actually sit up, etc. Honestly, I get out of bed, go to the guest room (my woman cave) & take my temp while I am making my morning coffee/decaf/tea (but I am still a zombie at this point). You only need to be really strict if your temps don&#8217;t vary by much (tenths of points). I know I&#8217;m a rule breaker, but an alarm at 6am is not going over well by me or DH&#8230; So if you sat up or were awake just a bit, take your temp & just use that one. If you get up & work out, then no don&#8217;t use it. Your temps are rising quite nicely :hugs::flower:

Carole &#8211; argh, back pain I know it all too well. Much better for you to fake an illness & yes a heating pad (low) or hot water bottle & lots of remote control are in order for you girl! Take it easy, you worked so hard for this&#8230; :hugs:

Dwrgi &#8211; oh poo on nasty :witch: with a capital B! :devil: blast her! I was hoping&#8230; I hope you can enjoy a nice :wine: or :beer: or perhaps chocolate to ease the :af: blues :nope:. I&#8217;m so sorry - extra :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you!

Butterfly &#8211; I hope you are doing well, honey. What day do you normally ov (I know its really regular & you are getting there&#8230;?) :thumbup::flower:

Pad &#8211; Thanks for the ArmyNavy explanation! We were supposed to go to an Air-n-Sea show (navy, airforce) party this past weekend but it rained all weekend. I really wanted to see the bimbers & stealth fighters&#8230;. So, I almost joined you in a toast the military, but since I couldn&#8217;t toast the military, I had plenty of :wine::wine::wine: Friday night w/friends. My veins & heart feel healthy & clear now &#8211; you?

Ecoops - :hi: & welcome to TTC#1, 35+! I am so sorry for your losses & yes, you are soooo lucky you are still here with us after that tube burst! :nope: So, I&#8217;m assuming you can only ovulate out of the other side? I was recently diagnosed with 2 copies of MTHFr gene mutation (yeah, I know what it sounds like) & so I have to take 12x the dose of folic acid (5mg &#8211; has to be a prescription), but its really better to take &#8220;folate&#8221; as it is more readily absorbable. So I take Metagenics&#8217; Folapro &#8211; 5 of them + my prenatal gives me folic acid. Also I take extra B6 & B12 & baby aspirin &#8211; all for the rest of my life. So, it probably wouldn&#8217;t hurt while you are waiting for your future apt to up your doses because apparently, you just pee out what you don&#8217;t use (you can&#8217;t overdose). Sorry I don&#8217;t know anything about NHS & those centers, but hopefully this little tidbit can help you! And I agree w/Dwrgi &#8211; that&#8217;s BS your Dr wouldn&#8217;t order those blood tests, the ones she listed can be done anywhere/no harm in it!? Espec w/RMC it is PROTOCOL to order those tests! :grr: GL & keep us posted! :flower:

HTJ &#8211; glad you had a great weekend! If they perform a procedure after ov, can you get it done complimentary? I know nothing about them other than what I&#8217;ve learned from these fine ladies, but I&#8217;m just thinking out loud & will ask the stupid question: why wouldn&#8217;t they test or do a scan first to see if you already ov&#8217;d before an IUI (the scanner is right there for crying out loud)???

Hi to everyone else! I&#8217;m being lazy because I gotta go, but I&#8217;m thinking about you all & sending :hugs: & :dust:!!!

Oh AFM &#8211; got the saline-uterus test today & it hurt worse than HSG. I hollered for 20 mins almost straight. Apparently, things are tilted & everything is "very small" once you get in the front door . I said then can I tell DH he is a REALLY lucky man? Dr laughed but got all embarrassed (is that even possible?! lol) But now they want to do outpatient procedure hysteroscopy, so they&#8217;re getting me in on WED - argh! Have to take whole day off work (my boss is a doll) & go under anesthesia so he can put a camera up there & look around some more. I guess it&#8217;s the &#8220;mother of all tests&#8221; & he is very thorough. I wasn&#8217;t going to do it bc I am fed up w/tests & getting angry :grr: & depressed :nope: with all of this, but then I know a little bird will chirp & peck at the back of my mind if I don&#8217;t get preg (what if?). Argh this sucks. BD is supposed to hurt for a week &#8211; just in time for ov! great. Anyone else had this or am I the designated guinea pig?

But good news is if I don&#8217;t get preg on my own within this cycle, he is going to give me ovulation induction drugs but not Clomid. I didn&#8217;t know this existed but it&#8217;s some pill? that makes a few eggs mature & drop so I have better chances rather than just dealing with 1/month my odds increase dramatically? Does this sound right? I&#8217;m a big dummy in this area, so laugh if you must &#8211; I can take it. I know, I need to find out what it is (there was just so much to digest from today & I was trying to do my pre-op tests)&#8230; (Again, anyone know wth I'm talking about?) K, really gotta go :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

DrS - (cross-posted) wow, sounds like you have a major plan!!! YAY!!! You must be so excited :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Lil- perhaps femara (letrazole). It doesn't have as many of the problems as clomid (ie thinning lining and major mood swings). You wil have to sign a waiver because there is a risk of birth defects if taken WHILE pregnant (but it has a short half life and is well out of you by ovulation let alone pregnancy). 

Bah I suppose I have a plan but some how this feels like I'm giving up. I know it is faster and that is why I'm doing it but.. It just feels like a failure to me (and I'm going to be destroyed if it doesn't work)


----------



## LilSluz

Feeling like a failure is pretty prominent on this thread! But we aren't failures - we are only failures if we really, really want it & give up before we really try. You just chose to go the way w/the higher success rate, it that is absolutely rational. Everybody is different - some people really feel in their hearts that IUI is going to work for them, while others have a bugging feeling that its going to have to be IVF+, so listen to what you feel is right for you & you should never be let down. I know you are very scientific, but I also know you guys use those gut instincts sometimes... :hugs:

If you are going to go thru IVF, are you going to get all the tests & such required beforehand? (seems like everyone's diff) What tests have you done so far? 

Thanks I will look up Femara now!


----------



## drsquid

Which tests? I had an hsg and ages ago I had an fsh drawn. I think I need to get progesterone drawn to make sure I ovulated though I'm not sure why. Other than that who knows. They are Supposed to call tomorrow to tell me the "plan"


----------



## LilSluz

Well I'm not an expert in IVF or IUI, but I think each clinic is different & if you are really worried about it not working 1st round, my first thoughts were to make sure all the parts are in proper order, hormones are good, and those Level 1 tests (as they can affect implantation & survival of fetus) - see Dwrgi's list just prev page. Some people don't have access to those tests, some do, some want to know everything before going in, some kind-of go w/the flow, so I was just wondering what tests you have had already. 

(I'm just the type that wants to know absolutely everything so I can sit back, see what it is I have to "deal with", make a plan & go with it. But I can't stand not knowing...) I'm sure they will tell you tomorrow about whatever tests they would like to do in your plan, but now you know some of what is out there & available to test... GL :flower:


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

i am back... got some bad blood test results today my numbers have dropped so this one won't work out and I am back to TTC. I hope you are all doing well and I can hang around to see some good news from you all - so I am sprinkling some fairy dust:)

Madeline xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Madeline-very sorry to hear your news, you must be very disappointed. It is such a lottery, and I guess more things are thrown at us to test us, than to make us happy, IYKWIM. But, you have shown that you can get pregnant, which is brilliant, so don't give up! :flower::flower:

Dr S-I wouldn't count myself as a failure if IUI didn't work and you are moving to IVF. That sounds like a winning situation to me-you have tried the IUI, and know are going to up your chances dramatically. You have the money, so go for it, and FX you get lucky first time round! Way to go girl! :thumbup:

Butterfly-how are you hun? Staying dry???!!! Big :hugs::hugs:

007 Lil-you're a one!! Am very glad that you are getting on with these tests, and I like your attitude to TTC, to find out what's what and make a plan! Your posts really cheer me up!! I can imagine that's the type of remark that I'd make to a doctor, and then end up spending the rest of the day regretting making it, in case it was inappropriate!! Sod it, I say, your hubby is INDEED a lucky man!!! No idea about the drug your doc mentions-Dr S may well be right. I know of a few who have had success with Femara-GL girl!!! :hugs:

Dashka-hoep the temping is going well. Suppose it's counter productive if it makes you stress! You'll get the hang of it, I'm sure! Hope the weather has improved with you there! It is raining cats and dogs with us, and poor Al has to take Gwydion Gwyn out running in it! Bless him! Big :hugs: to you! :hugs:

Coast-were you asking about Clomid? I tried it for three months without success. Did you say you're on your 4th month? My memory is like a sieve! GL with it hun, Axxxx

Jack-hope you caught ovulation! :thumbup:

Carole-hope you feel a bit better. Can't believe they only give the mother 3 weeks paid leave in the ME! OMG, I'd be throwing a massive sickie. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!

Pad-has the hangover cleared, my lovely?????!!! :happydance:

Asry and Frolicky-how are you both? :hugs:

Purps-hope you're having a lovely holiday so far! Big :hugs::hugs:

Hello Newbies! 

Big :hugs: to our MIA girls-Missy, HA, Twinks, Never, OMM, Luv, etc. Miss you all!

AFM-third day of temping. Will try and create a chart so I don't feel left out. Currently I'm recording the temps on an app on my phone, and eating mainly oats!!!! haha::haha: British reference to a comedy show-not funny really). 

For the girls meeting up in June, what are we going to do? Are we just moseying around Bath-lunch, cream cakes and tea (brown and hot stuff-liquid!!!) or are we doing something more adventurous like a spa???????? I guess we need to get cracking and book so we can all make sure we get in somewhere! Let me/Lil know so we can go ahead and look at our options!

Oh, almost forgot, rang docs yesterday and all but the antiocardiolipin results have come back, and all clear. Grrr. I know that my consultant would be glad that there are no probs, but a problem can be fixed is my thinking. I read somewhere that if the Level 1 tests are clear, the Level 2s are likely to be clear too. Grrrrr. :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:

Love to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK, I have to try and remember...:coffee:

dashka, I don't really stress too much at what time I take my temp these days until I am right around O, hopefully a pattern will come through anyway :flower::hugs:

lilS, lol at the doc getting embarrassed :blush: but poor you for having to do all these tests :nope:. Hopefully all will be clear and there will be no problems. Yep, I am coming up to O. It used to be day 11/12 before the m/c and it looks like this month might go back to that. But now I am wondering if that gives the egg enough time to mature...:dohh:

Madeline, so sorry to hear that the numbers have gone down but like dwrgi said, at least you know that the sperm can meet the egg :flower:

pad, how you doing you drunkard? :wine: :hugs::kiss:

dwrgi, I got soaked to the bone last night cycling back from my friends house :rain:. Good that the tests were clear for you but I know what you mean, bummer that they can't just find something to fix.:growlmad::hugs::hugs:

DrS, good luck with the ivf but try to guard your heart against the posibility that it may not work - I don't want to be a downer but I don't want to see you totally destroyed if it does not :flower:

purps, hope you are having a great holiday :boat:

Carole, no more work please, take it easy and wait for Zara to turn up :flower:

Coastdreams, FX for this month :flower:

HTJ, sounds like you had a lovely weekend:happydance:

ecoops, so sorry for your losses and sorry I can't really help with the test stuff :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else, seems like a lot of ladies to remember now :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, yep, expecting to O this week some time and should hopefully be able to get to London OK at the right time. Got tickets to one of the GB Olympic football matches :football: :happydance: (dwrgi, I know, I thought that is so close to you, but I'm going to be with my sis and 2 nephews and we have booked a hotel in Cardiff for the night so might be difficult to meet up :cry:). Went to the optician yesterday and have to get referred to the hospital for glaucoma testing but I'm sure it is just a precaution.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and in terms of the Bath thing, I found this - not that I can really afford it but I haven't spent money on myself for ages!! Take a look at the special offer thing...

https://visitbath.co.uk/things-to-do/attractions/thermae-bath-spa-p26231

ETA or if you look at opening times and prices we could just do a cross bath session (although I don't know what that is :haha:) but I like the look of that rooftop pool :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh and in terms of the Bath thing, I found this - not that I can really afford it but I haven't spent money on myself for ages!! Take a look at the special offer thing...
> 
> https://visitbath.co.uk/things-to-do/attractions/thermae-bath-spa-p26231
> 
> ETA or if you look at opening times and prices we could just do a cross bath session (although I don't know what that is :haha:) but I like the look of that rooftop pool :thumbup:

The rooftop pool sounds amazing-I've always fancied it! And very easy to sit and chat in a rooftop pool, I've always found!!! Although, you'll all have to forgive my lardy milk bottle eggs.....! Will have a proper look when I get home-stupid network restrictions won't let me open the link in work-:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ohhh all you ladies in England! I'm so jealous of your day in Bath! I was there around 2004 but could only spend an afternoon there. We were on a short 4 day trip to visit friends in Trowbridge, so they took us to Bath, the "big pile of rocks" they call Stonehenge :haha:, the Westbury White Horse, and we did London for a day before flying out. I would have spent ALL of that time in Bath if I had had the chance!

I'm getting back into the swing of things after our getaway. I really enjoy my job, so the stress levels are low... however, as if I needed another indication that a BFN and AF are on tap for this weekend, I have developed a menstrual migraine. I used to get them every month and they would last for a week. The last year or so they are only triggered every few months usually, but this one is vicious. I am wearing sunglasses at my desk... hate that. Hopefully this one won't stick around until af comes.

Meh. Who knows. Regardless, life is STILL good, and it is STILL good to be me! :)

Good luck to those with tests this week... seems like there are several. Try to hang in there ... it'll all work out in the end *hugs*


----------



## LilSluz

Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> i am back... got some bad blood test results today my numbers have dropped so this one won't work out and I am back to TTC. I hope you are all doing well and I can hang around to see some good news from you all - so I am sprinkling some fairy dust:)
> 
> Madeline xx

I'm so sorry Madeline!!!:cry::cry::cry: God, I know that feeling all too well & it's the worst knowing & "waiting to miscarry" :sad2: If it helps, almost all early mc's are due to chromosomal abnormalities, I have found out. IDK, that seemed to make me feel a little better bc I was thinking - oh no, I had a cup of coffee that 1 day... It's not anything you did & you certainly don't want issues like malformations, etc... 

Also, there seems to be a high rate of pregnancies following mc's so hoping we both catch that wagon :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

thanks LilSluz i have my fingers crossed for us. I don't know how long I will wait? or if it will be painful etc? I agree on a fundamental level it is natural selection at work and I am glad my body recognised so early something was wrong. I do feel upset for loss of the idea and expectation that we were going to have a baby. I have not given up though. Although I am worried about the mc and wat its going to feel like. hopefully I will be brave.


Madeline xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi, what are "lardy milk bottle eggs"??? That sounds too scary - no Bath for you! :haha:

Hey I found this one thing if you guys are interested (I've been working on this stuff, but just wanted to get a few options out there!):

The special package costs £63.50 each and includes:
» A ticket to the Roman Baths
» A voucher for a 3 course lunch or Champagne afternoon tea in the Pump Room
» A voucher for a 2 hour spa session at Thermae Bath Spa
https://visitbath.co.uk/spa-and-wellbeing/spa-package

Also, see this link if you want to tour ancient ruins? I'm going to be there 2-3 days so i can do whatever we don't do, so you guys tell me OK? :winkwink:

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g186370-Activities-Bath_Somerset_England.html

There was also a tour at 2pm each day that sounded interesting but I'm gonna have to find it again if interested...

One more thing. I don't think this is right? I looked up weather in Bath for June (its the first weather I've looked up for UK https://www.weather2travel.com/whentotravel/united-kingdom/bath.php?Units=1) & its says that in June the temp range H/L is 50-66F (10-19C)?!?! That can't be right (right?) - its summer? Aw, Crichey,:haha: I'm going to have to completely rethink the wardrobe for UK if it is... gonna have to break out my winter gear - lol... (one of the first things on a what-to-bring list was a raincoat, so I bought one last night! :thumbup:) They just didn't say anything about temps...:dohh:


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh dear, Lil, that is VERY typical June weather!!!!

Lardy-lumpy

Milk bottle-VERY WHITE!!!!!

Indeed, no bath for me!! 

Got to run, kids at the door! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Madeline said:


> thanks LilSluz i have my fingers crossed for us. I don't know how long I will wait? or if it will be painful etc? I agree on a fundamental level it is natural selection at work and I am glad my body recognised so early something was wrong. I do feel upset for loss of the idea and expectation that we were going to have a baby. I have not given up though. Although I am worried about the mc and wat its going to feel like. hopefully I will be brave.
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

- TMI Alert - 

Its like a really bad heavy, clumpy period usually when its this early, but everyone is different. Maybe expect to stay home from work 1-4 days when it happens simply bc you may be emotional & you can only wear pads (no tampons) so you may have to run to the bathroom a bit. Some people only last 2 days; other last 5-7. You will also likely be crampy & may have backache so keep on hand 600-800mg ibuprofen. If you can take off work, prop your feet up, lay on a heating pad & watch some really interesting/feel-good movies/shows to keep your mind busy...

I hope this helps a bit? :thumbup: I just want you to be prepared for it & know that what you are feeling (& seeing) is "normal". Really, you can prepare yourself by including all of your fav things in those days (movies, chocolate, wine, whatever makes you happy) & just think of it as a "mental & physical holiday from life" for a few days... Its not easy, but if you are prepared I believe it is much easier to deal with... Sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs: & please feel free to ask me anything you want, as I've been through 3 of them now... (& I wish someone could have told me what to be prepared for)

GL honey & I'm so sorry you have to go thru this... :flower::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Oh dear, Lil, that is VERY typical June weather!!!!
> 
> Lardy-lumpy
> 
> Milk bottle-VERY WHITE!!!!!
> 
> Indeed, no bath for me!!
> 
> Got to run, kids at the door!
> :hugs::hugs:

It was the "eggs" part that baffled me actually! Are eggs boobs? Oh dear, I don't think it's a topless establishment, but I do admire your liberating desire "to be free" :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok, so break out my winter stuff you're saying. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Dwrgi - I'm on my 4th round of Clomid now and was trying to find out if anyone had taken this along with oestrogen & metformin?

C
x


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, Lil, that is VERY typical June weather!!!!
> 
> Lardy-lumpy
> 
> Milk bottle-VERY WHITE!!!!!
> 
> Indeed, no bath for me!!
> 
> Got to run, kids at the door!
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> It was the "eggs" part that baffled me actually! Are eggs boobs? Oh dear, I don't think it's a topless establishment, but I do admire your liberating desire "to be free" :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ok, so break out my winter stuff you're saying. Thanks! :hugs:Click to expand...

Doh-I meant LEGS!!!!! Why am I obsessed with eggs???!
:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Coast-I hope you get an answer. I took it on its own. Anybody else with any ideas? GL! :flower:

Lil-the package that you found sounds amazing. However, (don't you just hate that word?), it is a lot to do in one day! The Roman Baths are amazing, and you will need to allow A GOOD couple of hours to go around. The lunch will take however it takes? And what is the spa allocation? Two hours? Hmm, doable, but may be a whistle stop tour. What about Spa and lunch, or lunch and Roman Baths (i.e. one or the other?). I'd say Spa but we could have a vote! What does everybody else think???

:hugs::hugs:

P.S. Kids are working on a character diary and are good and quiet!!


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS that is exactly the package that I found :haha::haha::thumbup:

Well if we can do say lunch and a 2 hour spa session that would be brill and I would love to go see those amazing regency terrace houses for a few pictures :thumbup:. I reckon I will be able to get there by about midday hopefully so some lunch, a bit of a spa/pool thing and then a couple of sights maybe if we get time, would be great :happydance::happydance:

Oh yes and about the weather - I always think that it is warmer in June but I guess 16-19 would be kind of average but if we got a good day it could be anything up to 25 :)


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly, that sounds good? You guys decide bc I was thinking we had 12 - 5pm (5 hrs), & thought it would be enough time for all but, IDK? I am just "the tourist" :haha:

Dwrgi - I thought eggs were just another funny British reference. :haha: Yeah, you have eggs on the brain, I guess. Hope you are feeling OK today? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can't wait to meet you guys!!! Any other UK ladies joining? (I know, Purps is away rt now having fun, but any others?)


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Carole - oh ....exciting Zara is coming any time now!!:happydance: Hope it is soon for your sake...:hugs::hugs:

ecoops - so sorry for all you've been through hun :hugs: Lils - gave some good info on MTHFR - and just wanted to say you have to make sure you take the folate (that is already converted for you - it is 'body ready')... The Folapro brand is the one I take too (just in case I may have MTHFR...not sure but it doesn't hurt) Good luck !!:hugs:

Dr. S - IVF here you come! :happydance: hope this is the one for you! 

Lils - Don't worry -I was only kidding you don't have to tell me what you do :haha:(think you kinda gave us an idea before). Thanks for the charting tips! I'm one of those with the 6:15am alarm clock (cause I have to) but most days will wake up at 5:30 cause I get anxious to pee (+ temp)..:haha:
Sorry to hear that the uterus test was so bloody painful :hugs:... That's terrible - you have been through so much lately. Oh and BD'ing hurting for a week after your next test (week prior to ov!!!) oh no!!! :dohh: Argh... I hope it's not too bad... Good luck on Wed !:hugs::hugs:

Madeline - oh so sorry to hear your news....:hugs::hugs: I hope you can take care of yourself over the next few weeks... :flower:

Dwrgi - glad you tests are ok - but yeah that is frustrating that they can't find what to fix! Was that just Level 1 or are you going to do Level 2 as well?
Hope you are okay - big giant hugs your way :hugs:

Butterfly - hope your trip to London this week (bd'ing) goes well :winkwink::winkwink: I usually ovulate on Day 11/12 too - so I have the same fear as you... although I have been taking stuff to improve egg quality and have heard women getting preggers when they ov. that early. I tried the cinnamon this month (to delay ovulation) but didn't take enough - only remembered a few days before ov... Think next month going to try from Cycle Day 1 until ov.... Good luck!!:hugs::thumbup:

HTJ - oh no sorry about the migraine! hope it doesn't last long... and your chart still looks good - perhaps that was a big implantation dip you have on there?:hugs:

Purple - hope you are having a great vacation!:hugs:

Hello to everyone else out there!! and big hugs to all!:hugs:

AFM - feeling a little down today - I'm only 7DPO but I have the typical irritability that starts a week before AF....argh... Could be the stress at work or I don't know... but thinking I am out before I'm even close to AF. I am still using the meditation tracks every night (Fertile Mind -Russell Davis) and it's helping me sleep like a baby - I hope that with time it's going to help these negative 'it's never going to happen' feelings that seem to pop up around 7DPO... I wish I could listen to them throughout the day too :haha: There is a cool one called "The Welcome" and you listen to it after ovulation - as in "welcoming the embryo to get comfy".... It is awesome - I totally recommend it ladies and you get the 20% off if you order by tomorrow I think.

xoxoxo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Froliky, Asry and Man --- how are you doing???? xoxo


----------



## dashka

I so wish I could meet you all in the UK !!! Would be so awesome.....sigh....


----------



## Lady H

:hi::hi: still lurking. Hugs to you all. Am only 3 DPO and really trying to think positive :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Daksha really hoping that your feeling that AF is on her way is wrong honey, hoping and praying for a BFP:hugs:

Lady H fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you:hugs:

Lils and UK ladies totally jealous of your day out in Bath, I love that city so beautiful. Wish that I was travelling home at that time as I would definitey join you but I am not back till late July as have to get all of Zara's documents done which takes time from here.

Dwrgi mat leave is a little better than 3 weeks here we have 6 weeks tops but can get 3 weeks sick pay a year so most ladies get the Dr to sign us off before the birth so we can rest. Gonna go on Sunday and get my sick note, they give it out even if you have a perfect pregnancy as they understand how short our time is with bubba so we do not go on mat leave before labour starts. Walked around the mall with DH today and really struggled so I am now ready to give in and admit I need to be at home .

Hope you have all had a fab day off today and hope to catch up with you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Aw jeez, Dwrgi, I totally forgot to post about your tests :dohh:! (The Bath & eggs messed me all up!). I know you wanted to see something that you could fix or that could "explain" things up til now. I also hate when things come back "normal" bc then you're like "F THAT! You guys are wrong!" And you feel like you lose a little control over things. I am glad for you that nothing is wrong & that your tests came back normal! :hugs: But I understand the frustration you have bc at least when something comes back "wrong" you can "fix it" :nope: (well, usually...). 

I think it's hit or miss whether they order Level 2 Tests or not - really depends on Dr. & I don't know enough about them "except" that I just got off the phone w/the lab (just a normal everyday lab) & they readily offer the following (bolded) tests (one is a test my Dr office added - wasn't on the orig list you sent out):

Level 2 Tests:
*-Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel 
-TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio 
Tissue Plasminogen Activator (E1A)*
-Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). 
-DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner).
-Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy.

The other ones require special attention, special labs & expensive so my Dr. said that since I have no indications for them, they really are not needed. But I don't know what those indications are? (I think I gave that long list of "protocols" for certain tests a while back if you still have? if not I will try to find :hugs:)

I know you want to do as many tests as possible & get "some answers", so I hope I'm helping (rather than hindering) here by thinking of more/diff tests for you? :blush: What about the saline sonogram test I just had or the hysteroscopy I'm doing tomorrow - are those offered there? (if you get the hysteroscopy you don't need the saline sonogram & if I would have known that i would have just went for the mother-of-all-uterus-tests [hysteroscopy]). I am just not sure what the protocol for these tests are bc I know I'm getting them for RMC, but I also have seen these tests sometimes mandatory before some people get IVF #1 or #2... so? They are for detecting problems with implantation due to lesions, scar tissue, polyps, cysts, extra tissue, & fibroids among other things, so perhaps it would be worth a look if you have some time & worried that implantation is the issue? just some ideas to help...? :shrug: (just tell me to shut up if I'm not helping - my intentions are good :kiss:)

I just want to send you really huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & lots of xoxoxoxo's (glad kids are being good for you!)


----------



## Hope39

HI Ladies

Do you have room for another TTC No1 35+????????? 

Heres my story in brief so far - I was first pregnant back in March 2010, sadly that turned into a mmc (discovered at 12w scan, i conceived my second pregnancy in sept 2010, sadly that turned into a mmc too (discovered at 12w scan), i conceived my 
third pregnancy july 2011, again a scan at 9w showed mmc (heartbeat was seen at 5w6d). So i have come to the conclusion my body likes to hold onto my little beans!

My last mmc was in October 2011 so i was sent for testing, minimal amount of tests as this is the NHS we are talking about! 

So far i have been diagnosed with auto immune thyroid disease, the antibody critters are attacking my thyroid making it underactive, i also have a bicornuate uterus. NHS have only tested me for blood clotting disorders and thyroid antibodies . Blood clotting came back negative even though i tested low in activated protein c resistance.

I also went to see Professor Quenby for NK Cell test but she refused to do it as she felt my thyroid was my problems. I was told not to try until my thyroid tsh was under 2, well it has so far taken 7 months to stabilise and still not quite their but i am not far off now so hopefully i can ttc in June. 

I went to see an endocrinologist privately to get my thyroid sorted as the docs/nhs were increasing my medication too slowly for my likeing and he put a plan in place and it seems to have worked, my thyroid has come down dramatically. My endo also thinks i have pcos (no cysts, just the syndrome) so i have had blood tests weekly for the last 5 weeks and am waiting for my next appt to discuss results, He will treat me with metformin if i test positive.

So thats it really, been trying for 2 years, had 3 mmc and a have a useless thyroid!!

I was 35 in Jan 2012

Wishing all you ladies lots and lots of luck on the ttc bandwagon, hopefully we will all get our BFP in 2012

xx


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> AFM - feeling a little down today - I'm only 7DPO but I have the typical irritability that starts a week before AF....argh... Could be the stress at work or I don't know... but thinking I am out before I'm even close to AF. I am still using the meditation tracks every night (Fertile Mind -Russell Davis) and it's helping me sleep like a baby - I hope that with time it's going to help these negative 'it's never going to happen' feelings that seem to pop up around 7DPO... I wish I could listen to them throughout the day too :haha: There is a cool one called "The Welcome" and you listen to it after ovulation - as in "welcoming the embryo to get comfy".... It is awesome - I totally recommend it ladies and you get the 20% off if you order by tomorrow I think.
> 
> xoxoxo:hugs::hugs:

Look, little Canadian lady :hugs:, you are an inspiration to us all & you are allowed some doubt & bad days! I know you tend to get these :af:-type symptoms a week before, but you just never know (& may I point out that irritability is also an early preg sign? I know - we should all be pregnant with quints by now then right?). 

Please don't give up - it sounds like you are onto something really awesome with these mp3's - ahhh, just to :sleep: like a baby? That's nice! (got my email, so I'm gonna try it!). Your chart looks really fab, too! Hang in there, honey & sending you big virtual :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: too!


----------



## LilSluz

Hope39 - welcome! You have come to the right place! Gosh, those mc's all at 12wks or 9 wks, so sorry! :nope: 

But, I am really happy to hear that you have taken charge of your situation & getting all of these tests done! I don't know much about low thyroid (other than the basics), but it sounds like you are getting it (now rapidly) under control! And the PCOS - I hope you have your answer very soon. :flower:

Carole - wish you could join us too! Are you going to last until Sunday, girl? Its not sounding like it, you take it easy :flower:


----------



## dashka

Lils - thanks so much - you are awesome... and thanks for making me laugh!
Hope you like the sample MP3 in the email... the 'gift' track is a relaxation one but the ones I purchased (the program) are specific for fertility. Let me know what you think! xoxo


----------



## Hope39

Thanks lilsluz

All mmc were detected at scans, baby had died at 6weeks in all 3 pregnancies which is a bit strange i suppose, not one made it to 6.5 weeks according to sonographer measurements

Prof Q seemed confident thyroid was the issue as the pattern in all 3 pregnancies was identical

Well time will tell, i will have to see what happens with my next pregnancy

x


----------



## dashka

Hope 39 - welcome!! you will love it here! I am so sorry for your m/c's... :hugs:how heartbreaking.. I hope you get all the answers you need soon. My ND also mentioned that thyroid is a big factor... and that TSH should be 2 or less... Problem is it's hard to get the meds for it if you don't have clinically low thyroid (doctor's don't consider it low if 2.5 or less I think - don't quote me).. Mine was 2.3, then about 6 months later was 1.4 - and I only took natural stuff (iodine from kelp - drops).. It's tricky though you need to know how much to take and don't take too much) then I stopped taking it so not sure if it went up again. How high was your TSH?


----------



## Hope39

dashka said:


> Hope 39 - welcome!! you will love it here! I am so sorry for your m/c's... :hugs:how heartbreaking.. I hope you get all the answers you need soon. My ND also mentioned that thyroid is a big factor... and that TSH should be 2 or less... Problem is it's hard to get the meds for it if you don't have clinically low thyroid (doctor's don't consider it low if 2.5 or less I think - don't quote me).. Mine was 2.3, then about 6 months later was 1.4 - and I only took natural stuff (iodine from kelp - drops).. It's tricky though you need to know how much to take and don't take too much) then I stopped taking it so not sure if it went up again. How high was your TSH?

My TSH has been all over the place

Oct - 9.27 (Prof Q wouldn't even put me on her trial with a TSH at that level)
Nov - 5.24 (going down nicely)
Dec- 1.3 (Yay, perfect but not allowed to ttc until recurrent mc tests back)
Jan - 41.3 :saywhat: Yep you read it right, a big fat 4 and 1 making 41
Feb- 42.3 
Mar - 25.9 :happydance: On its way down again
April 3.49 :cloud9: Woo hoo, getting close to 2 now

As you can see, they have been up and down and i didn;t even know or suspect i had an underactive thyroid till someone suggested i get it checked out due to the 3 mmc i had had


----------



## drsquid

hope- good luck with regulating your thyroid

dashka- hey you are great at perking us up, you get to have your down days. 

got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.


----------



## LilSluz

DrS - great plan! And since it all seems to start right away, hopefully it will fly by for you! :thumbup: 

Froliky - good luck on scan tomorrow & please let us know how things go! :flower: I'll be checking after I get back from hospital... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - hope you are doing well there little lady! I know your scan is coming up soon, too! (please don't leave us) :hugs:

Manuiti - How are you doing? :hugs:

hope - those levels are coming down nicely! Yay! I'm with you - what happened in Dec-Jan - wow! I'm glad you were getting tested periodically - can you imagine if you only tested in Dec & thought everything was just fine? Makes one wonder about tests sometimes...? hmmmm Glad you are on the right track & have more aggressive Dr's/Prof's!!! :flower:

Dashka - started reading thru the .pdf - wow, I knew some of this (as I'm sure you did, too), but I have to keep being reminded every once in a while you know? (like daily!!! :thumbup;) & it seems oh so important during TTC. :hugs: I hope you have a better day tomorrow! :flower:

HA - hope the stims are going well! :thumbup::flower:

LadyH - hope you are feeling better now & :dust: in your 2WW! :flower:

I can only manage mini-posts these days...too many people/too many fried brain cells, but I'll get to everyone eventually! :hugs: 

Just wanted to send some big :hug: to those who are hurting or just having a bad day, some :dust: to those in the 2WW & some :friends: to everyone else!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning ladies 

HA thinking about you on your latest cycle and hoping those stimms are working their magic for you :hugs:

Dr S pls do not feel bad about your next step in treatment, IVF is just a choice that is open to us all and one that takes out some of the hurdles out of this stressful journey. Do not see it as failure but simply a choice that you are making to get you closer to your dream:hugs:

AFM Lils you were right I am not making it o Sunday, going to the hospital this morning to sign me off work from today as really suffering with insomnia now and got 1 hour last night before the alarm went off. I am plain exhausted so need to be at home during the day resting and getting sleep where I can. I have finally given in and listening to my body.

Have a great day all and catch up later :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Carole, I'm actually very relieved you are getting signed off now as you sounded very uncomfortable. But this is it - the home stretch! :happydance::happydance::happydance: The beginning of the end of the beginning! How funny you posted bc I was actually thinking of you tonight & kept telling myself "don't forget to tell her...". 

Anyway, I may not know much about pregs, but I can help when it comes to back pain :winkwink: You may find that alternating a cold pack with the heat works even better for you (20 mins on, 20 mins off). The cold pack brings down inflammation while the heat brings blood flow to the area, so in my worst pain moments alternating tends to help the most. Also, put a pillow underneath your knees while relaxing - it takes the tension off your lower back (like massage therapist does, but a little more elevated is really preferable). Finally, I've had a lot of prescription pain patches, but none came close to the pain relief I got w/Ben Gay patches (& they are so easy because you can wear them around the house - and they actually really help!?). I hope this helps ease the pain! :thumbup:

But, the only thing I want you exercising is your thumb on the button of that remote control there little mama!!! And hope you get some :sleep: Oh, getting so excited for you!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Hi you lovely ladies, and thanks for asking I'm doing good :flower: nothing new really going on, some tiredness and emotions going on a rollercoaster one minute :cry: and the next :rofl: then :growlmad: and feeling very impatient waiting on my scan.

So Dashka, don't rely on irratibility on being AF, I had that too and normal pms + temp drop that morning I had my first faint bfp. I'm keeping my fingers crossed hun that this will be it :thumbup::hugs: Oh and btw, I had my O on cd12/cd13, though with injections..

LilS, you are going through another painful tests, I really wish and send :plane: some strenght from here so you'll cope fast and get GOOD results :hugs:

Dwirgi, :hugs::hugs: your Bath day totally sounds soooo lovely :coolio: you guys with your eggs 'n whatnot :haha::haha: I wanna come too! I'd be counting days :haha:

Butterfly - good luck with :serenade::sex:

Carole, I hope you got some :sleep: and are feeling better now :hugs: Not many days untill Zara is here :cloud9: And WHAT you only have 6 weeks maternity leave?? I know in US its like 2 months and thought that was very little. We have 9 months :dohh: we get paid for 3 months our normal salary, then about 60% of our salary for 6 months. I guess all that is cos we pay so much taxes that we get these advantages..

DrS - good luck with your IVF :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm missing a lot of ladies now, but sending :dust::dust: to you all, you are on my mind a lot and really wish nothing but :yellow: to you all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: just a quick one as I am on my phone 

Welcome hope, there was another lady on bnb who had thyroid problems, had some losses and now is pregnant with twins (after thyroid treatment). :hugs::hugs:

Carole, glad you are signed off :thumbup:

Dashka, hope you are feeling a bit better :hugs::hugs:

Drs there are areas on bnb where you can sell off surplus meds I believe :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing fine :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Hey Butterfly

So good to hear of a success story relating to thyroid problems. If I had known what I know now I would have had it checked after 2nd mmc.

Hope everyone has a nice day, I now off out to work for a bit, just gotta find my viz jacket n hard hat. God I look lovely in them, good job I only have to wear it twice a month!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Hope39- WOW you weren't kidding... you did have some high numbers re: TSH... that's great the improvement you've made! Hope it keeps coming down quickly!:hugs: Sounds like you have an interesting job??!! Hard hat??

Carole - so glad you are signing off today:flower:.... you need to rest mama!:sleep: You will need to store some energy for sure for little Zara !:baby:

Lils - Good luck today hun on your test/procedure... you are so brave girl... hope you get the answers you need. And thanks for always thinking of us even when you are feeling crappy yourself....:hugs::hugs: Hey looks like someone is ovulating real soon :winkwink::winkwink: 

Dwrgi - how are you?? big hugs to you hun!:hugs:

Asry - good to hear from you! it must be very nervewracking to wait for the scan.... Is it next week? ALL limbs crossed for you hun!!:hugs: Thanks for your encouragement re: AF coming - we'll see what happens...\

Frolicky - do you have another scan today/tomorrow? - Good luck hun!!:hugs:

Manu - how are you? your scan is Friday right? Good luck sweetie:hugs:

HA - hope stims are working their magic for your next IVF cycle :flower::winkwink:

Butterfly - it's almost time right??!!!:thumbup::happydance:

Dr.S - sounds like a great plan you've got.... I don't see IVF as failure - I see it as bravery/courage....:hugs: I just don't have the guts.

HTJ - how are you feeling today?:hugs:

Purple, Pad, Lady H, Missy, Nikki, Never, Ipen, Twinks and anyone else I've missed - BIG GIANT HUGS!!

AFM - feeling kind of the same today -but temp did go up... Although getting some minor AF like cramps now and then (and also yesterday) and it's only 8DPO... also my bbs don't hurt as much today (they only hurt for 2 days). Hope my cycles are not getting even shorter than 24 days... we'll see.

Hope everyone has a great day!! xoxo:hugs::coffee::flower::thumbup:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Dashka- Aww, thanks for asking! I have had some improvement with my migraine today. I'm not as sensitive to light or sound and the nausea is leaving me alone for the moment. Hopefully it will continue to improve throughout the day!

Lils - Thinking of you and that test. Will be keeping you in my thoughts... you are certainly an inspiration!! *hugs*

Carole - Hang in there and TAKE IT EASY :D

I took a spill on my deck this morning when I slipped on wet leaves blown down in last night's storm. Scraped up my knee and my arm on the rusty cover to a fire pit when I put my hand through it trying to catch myself. "It's just a flesh wound!" :D I'm fine... will be a little sore, but will be be aaaallll goooood!


----------



## Dwrgi

Jack-OMG, that sounds really nasty. Hope you're okay? Decking is lethal, I believe! And always has rats underneath (provate in-joke with my OH and I!) Big :hugs:

Carole-I am soooooooo relieved that you have given in and gone to get your sick note. I don't know how you managed to last out until now. Just put your feet up now and do nothing but press the remote buttons, as instructed by Lil!!! Keep us up to date with progress please!!! We're all on pins to hear your news! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad-hangover gone yet???? :haha::haha::haha: :kiss::kiss:

Dashka-I hope your cycle lasts out longer than 24 days. There is always something to worry about, isn't there? FX that the sore bbs are a good sign! :hugs:

Lil-how are you? Hope you're okay? You will notice that my chart is now up to stalk. I don't think there is anything exciting to see-am doing it very ambivalently!! We need to get booking with treatments etc. for Bath so EVERYBODY who is thinking of joining us, please tell us what you want to do! Love to you Lil, Axxxx :hugs:

Butterfly-how are you, lovely? Been doing any more fabulous painting?? When are you due to head for London next? FX this is THE ONE! :kiss::kiss:

Asry-how lovely to see your post, and I'm certain that those symptoms are all completely natural. Don't forget, also, that you have just come to the end of one battle (of TTCing) so that must feel really weird too! Go with the flow, sweetie! :kiss:

Hope-let's 'hope' that this thread brings you luck and you get some answers to your problems! Good luck to you! :hugs:

Dr S-good luck with this next cycle. Let it be the one. I'm sure you'll be able to get an us in Philliy! Will add to the excitement too! 

Twinkle-:hugs::hugs:

MissyT-:hugs::hugs:

HA-GL and :hugs::hugs:

Coast-how are you hun? xxx

Purps-hope you're relaxing as you sail through those fjords! :hugs:

AFM-am going to a nutrition for fertility lecture tonight at my clinic. I want to support them as they have been so brill, plus I can cop an eyeful of the Divine Lyndon too, so I'm there, front row, with a low cut top on!!! (Ha ha-the last bit was a joke, I have no boobs to speak of!). Notice how I don't think I'll learn anything from the session? Hmm, my mind is telling me that my fight is done! Weird, that! 

Love to you all,
Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - I do hope you can think of the all-clear on the tests to be something very, very GOOD! Its a funny feeling getting normal test results back & being mad about it huh? I am happy for you though :hugs:. (I did like your :sulk: guys). I'm excited you are going to chart too :happydance: - attach it when you get a chance! :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - aw, honey :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon :flower: Only 6 more days until that scan! :thumbup I don't know how some people can last 12+ weeks before a scan - that has to take some incredible patience & resolve!!! We have it at 6 wks (& now 5wks but prob just bc of age/mc history) & that seems like forever! And just FYI, I am MOVING TO FINLAND - 9 months!? Paid 3 months & 60% the rest? Holy moly! We get 3 months off, but its not even PAID its just that we should be considered lucky they don't fire us for having kids. So, of course I had to google & was shocked - apparently we are living up to our workaholism slave-state: *Only four countries have no national law mandating paid time off for new parents: Liberia, Papua New Guinea, Swaziland, and the United States.[3]* Gosh, "I'm just so glad we're not the only ones" (where the heck is Swaziland?). :grr::grr::grr: Gosh, we have it great here, but we defin have our fair share of a-holes that make some of these laws to offset that!!!:growlmad::trouble:

Dashka - In my preg cycle I noticed the lack of hurting boobs (when they typically do hurt), so that may be a good thing! Estrogen is released during implantation (I broke out into 100's bumps on face 9DPO) so it can stave off some of the effects of progesterone (like sore bbs). Hope you feel better soon tho, your temps lookin good! Oh, I usually have a fake ov before my real one. :haha: "yeah, I fake Ov sometimes" :rofl:. So. I'm hoping my typical late CD20 ov stays on track bc I need time for poor Mrs. Ute to heal! :winkwink:

Butterfly - been a little busy there honey :thumbup: Hope you catch that egg, girl - FX!!!! :flower:

HTJ - OUCH!!! :dohh: Um, when I heard rusty :blush::shock: I hope you scrubbed the living crap out of those wounds & put betadine in there! 

Have a great day ladies! Off to my pretend surgery? now (they make you go thru the gamut of surgery prep in case). Actually, I was a little mad thinking this test was perhaps too much or useless (I have issues trusting Dr's), but after finding out that a lot of women have scar tissue after D&C (& so much other stuff that doesn't show up on u/s), I am feeling better about it. After the D&C I had - well, if there was a camera, they could have made a horror flick out of it, so now I'm wondering. Hope its all clear of course... I'll check back, I just may be on drugs!!! (Funny thing is, you probably won't know the difference :haha:)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

LilSluz - Will be thinking about you today! Hang in there... you can handle anything as long as you know it will end! And it will!! *hugs* :hugs::hugs::hugs: And I did indeed scrub the scrapes it out well with lots of soap, but I didn't have any betadine or peroxide on hand. It really was just a scratch.

Dwrgi - rats? No problem... I'll feed 'em to my boa constrictor :haha:

AFM, I am either 10 or 11 dpo and still have absolutely no symptoms/signs. My face has been getting oily like it does when I'm PMS-ing... but that is it. Hoping I'm not out... but feelin a little low about it. Only time will tell!


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!

I cannot believe how many of you all have been or know about Army Navy! Mental!....\\:D/

Dwrgi.. yep over hangover, but have now come down with a stomach bug... talk about through the eye of a needle... OMG TMI but hell, it is bad:shy:... and Hubby has buggered off to Cyprus so I am home alone feeling crap... literally lol...:dohh:
 
Guys what the heck do you reckon is happening with my chart??? Looks frikking odd to me!:coffee:

My mate has sent me some pink baby dust... awww bless her!:kiss:

Hopeful I have thyroid issues too.... auto immune also. Highest I ever got was 55... Dr nearly had a heart attack lol. Everytime I am pregnant they test my thyroid quite frequently. Does make me ill when they get my levels wrong...:nope:

Dwrgi... well, I dunno if it is a good thing or a bad thing that the tests came back with nothing.... hmmmm odd... what next then?:confused:

Lils I am sooooo P*ssed off I am missing out on the get together.... though I reckon you and Butterfly and Dwrgi will have a whale of a time!! Hope the procedure went OK:hugs:

Dash how are you hun? Sore boobs are always my first sign that I am up the duff .... that is Brit for Preggers! Here's hoping!:thumbup:

Carole I think you are doing a wise thing... you need to rest up cos it isn't long until Zara gets here!

Fro and Asry good luck with your scans! 

Hey everyone else! Hope we are all well!


----------



## babydustpower

Age is just a number!


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad, although a bit hills and mountains :haha: I think your chart is OK - I normally have a coverline of about 36.3 so only go over that after Ov :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Aww really?... I was thinking that it was looking a lil freaky Butterfly... though I will bow to your superior FF wisdom chick! x


----------



## Hope39

Hey

Dashka - my job isn't that interesting really! I run my own business, book keeping for lots of other companies and sole traders. One of my clients passed away in Nov and he was a brick baron (supplies bricklayers to major developers). His dad and girlf have kept the company going with lots of extra help from me. I have to go to site every 2 weeks to sort out how far they have progressed building the houses so that i can bill the client. I work from home the majority of the time which will hopefully work well once i have a bambino!

Pad - I also have autoimmune thryoid disease (antibody critters!), think my antibody level was 600 in Feb and i think normal range is about 37 or might be 67. Do you do anything to help autoimmune? Like gluten free diet? I try to follow gluten free but its so so hard, i take selenium too. have you been diagnosed with anything else, i have seen you often on the recurrent miscarriage thread, i think you were fairly active on that thread when i joined and then took some time out for a bit, ive only just seen you around lately again. Not familiar with your story. xx

Hope everyone else has had a good day, you will have to bare with me whilst i get familiarised with all of you. I cant remember what any of you are called, lol


----------



## padbrat

Hey Hopeful... yep, I am on thyroxine levels of which vary from 150mg to 25mg lol.

In terms of what I do regarding the autoimmune thingy... well I am on 25mg prednisolone from OV... it is a steroid that suppresses the immune system.

Short potted history... cos I have removed the clues from my siggy in an effort to boost PMA! Since 2006 - 6 babies (1 set of twins), HBs seen, all die at the 11-12 weeks point. 

I have a rare translocation in my X chromosome, which they have recently discovered is lethal to male babies. Last 2 were tested and were boys, with my translocated X. My Consultant believes that all my babies have been boys with the translocated X. Have tried and failed at ED last Oct. PGD too expensive as my translocation is too rare and would need a whole new protocol....

So Hubby and me are having one last au natural try and are hoping that this one is a girl and survives... hence the Padbrat is thinking pink.... 

Have just turned 40... *sigh


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Lil-how are you? Hope you're okay? You will notice that my chart is now up to stalk. I don't think there is anything exciting to see-am doing it very ambivalently!! We need to get booking with treatments etc. for Bath so EVERYBODY who is thinking of joining us, please tell us what you want to do! Love to you Lil, Axxxx :hugs:
> 
> AFM-am going to a nutrition for fertility lecture tonight at my clinic. I want to support them as they have been so brill, plus I can cop an eyeful of the Divine Lyndon too, so I'm there, front row, with a low cut top on!!! (Ha ha-the last bit was a joke, I have no boobs to speak of!). Notice how I don't think I'll learn anything from the session? Hmm, my mind is telling me that my fight is done! Weird, that!
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - I think we cross-posted earlier, so I didn't see your post until now.

Oh honey - I can hear the ambivalence in your posts & sense that you're not feeling it right now. Maybe you can take the next couple of months easy & not make any decisions just yet? You so deserve a mental & physical break after all you've been through :hugs::hugs::hugs:. And maybe you will catch that crazy thing that happens when people "take it easy"? :winkwink: 

You can half-ass the charting, too - it can really be as stressful or as relaxed as you want it to be :thumbup:. No worries! And you never know, maybe you may learn something from that seminar (whilst keeping the other eye on Lovely Lyndon, of course :winkwink:). :flower: 

Big LUVS & huge :hug: & lots of :kiss::kiss::kiss:'s & :flow::flow::flow:'s!!! 

P.S. - for Bath, do we want to "try" to go for 1hr lunch, 2hr spa & 2hr Roman Baths? I think that's the big Q, but I'd be willing to try to do that? I think Butterfly wants to try that too? It looks like it's fairly open to whatever timing you want except that lunch is between 12-2:30 (the spas & museums are whenever we want). If we do at 12, then we can do Museum & top it off w/spa or vice-versa??? It just has to be booked at least 3 days ahead of time so we can either wait to see what others want to do or book it & anybody else who wants to join can just go book theirs when they decide? https://www.visitbathshop.co.uk/epages/Store2_Shop2108.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store2.Shop2108/Products/tic_0021


----------



## LilSluz

Just got back from hospital. In a little pain, but not too horrible as they gave me something. They found a septum dividing Mrs. Ute into two parts, so they cut it all out & cleaned her all up all nice! :thumbup: 

It can mess w/implantation, but its not a huge messer-upper like that MTHFR. I'm just glad they went in there, checked it out & fixed whatever so she's good to go now! whew -one more thing off the list! I'm going to go exercise my thumb on the remote control now bc I need some rest - major headache :dohh:, nausea :sick: & not feeling my best. :blush:

Hope you guys are doing well & I'll catch you later :hugs::hugs::hugs:

(Oh yeah, they said no :sex: for 1-2 weeks. :saywhat: I "should" ov on Sun-Mon, so the nice thing about advice is that you can take it or leave it. If I'm not bleeding anymore & it doesn't hurt, I'm going for it. Dr told me "2-3 days" on Monday, so I'm liking him better rt now!)


----------



## Hope39

padbrat said:


> Hey Hopeful... yep, I am on thyroxine levels of which vary from 150mg to 25mg lol.
> 
> In terms of what I do regarding the autoimmune thingy... well I am on 25mg prednisolone from OV... it is a steroid that suppresses the immune system.
> 
> Short potted history... cos I have removed the clues from my siggy in an effort to boost PMA! Since 2006 - 6 babies (1 set of twins), HBs seen, all die at the 11-12 weeks point.
> 
> I have a rare translocation in my X chromosome, which they have recently discovered is lethal to male babies. Last 2 were tested and were boys, with my translocated X. My Consultant believes that all my babies have been boys with the translocated X. Have tried and failed at ED last Oct. PGD too expensive as my translocation is too rare and would need a whole new protocol....
> 
> So Hubby and me are having one last au natural try and are hoping that this one is a girl and survives... hence the Padbrat is thinking pink....
> 
> Have just turned 40... *sigh

Oh thats interesting about the pred, i haven't ever heard of anyone being prescribed steroids for auto immune thyroid disease. I asked my rm consultant what could be done relating to auto immune thyroid disease and she said you cant treat it

I am now on 175mg of thyroxine, i started at 25mg and my doc increased it by 25mg with each blood test until i seen my endocrinologist and he increased it by 75mg over 5 weeks! Docs were doing it far to slow

Good luck and i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I cant imagine having to go through this ordeal for 6 years, i find it really hard thats its been 2 years for me

xx


----------



## froliky2011

Hi ladies....

Sorry for MIA. I have been so lazy with not much energy. In any case scan was OK. I go back in 1.5 weeks for another. If that one is good, the pregnancy will be good. So, I am still in limbo really. I will catch up with you all soon. I am going to try and exercise today as I am feeling a bit better. 

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs:

Good Luck to all of you in the TWW!!! I am lurking and hoping!!!!!!! 

H&H vibes to Arsy & Man!!

Madeline - :hug: :hugs: So sorry!! Glad we can be here to support you!!

Carol - Glad you are resting finally!! You and Zara need it!!!!!!!!!!

Hope - Welcome!!

Pad - Feel better soon!! :hugs:

HA & Titi - Good Luck and hope all is going well with preparations for you both!!

Missy - You are MIA? I hope you are enjoying a nice break. 

Purps - Enjoying Norway!! :boat: Yeah!!

Arsy - :hugs: Hang in there!! 

I am doing this by memory...

Dashka, Butterfly, Jack - :bfp: vibes~~~~~~~ :hugs:

DrS - I don't know what to say about your situation. I think about it and wonder sometimes..because the sperm was bad and then all the sudden when you're ready to have different sperm they think you should move to IVF? Did I miss something? Seems a bit odd. I know the IVF doctor I was working with in the beginning wanted to go to IVF straight away as we would get pregnant faster he said than doing IUI. My guess, is he makes more money and does not have to work around my ovulation schedule. Good Luck!!

I know I am missing ladies! Twinks, Never, LadyH, all the new ladies..., and more!! :hugs:

Have a great rest of the week!!


----------



## drsquid

froliky- i planned for doing an injectible cycle with new sperm, but i made cysts so no meds this month, was gonna do a natural cycle but it was pretty unclear whether a follicle was growing. i coulda skipped just this month except im going home on the 22nd next month (which would be the stim week etc). so id have to skip 2 months and then the doc is going away for 3 weeks in july. im the one who said screw it, lets just do ivf. i can shift my cycle to do retrieval the week of june 11 when ive already put in to be off work. if i coulda done another injection round that would have been my first choice. and i sorta feel like i should have tried a round with new sperm but the emotional stress is getting to high. plus the injection cycle cost me over 3000. seems like i get more bang for my buck this way, particularly if i make any frosties cause then any stress about my eggs getting old is kinda gone


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Lils - oh you poor thing...:hugs: sounds painful -but I'm glad the procedure/mini-surgery went well! you are all 'cleaned up' now and ready to go!:thumbup: You are one determined girl - hope that the BDing happens on schedule (and is not painful :wacko:) :hugs::hugs:

HTJ - Hope you are feeling better - hope not too much bruising from your fall...:flower: Your chart is looking pretty awesome girl.... so today is 12DPO - are you going to :test:??????:haha:

Dwrgi - OOOOO Nutrition class eh??? right up my alley.... hope you enjoyed it and the 'eye candy' of Dr. L made it extra interesting for you....:haha: you crack me up with the 'low cut' top comment...:rofl:

Asry - hope you are feeling better hun...:hugs: The maternity leave in Canada is also very good ....Several years ago they changed it to 1 Year mat leave - You apply for Employment Insurance and you get about $1600/month Max (depending on your salary - but that is the max they give)... Some employers will top it off too - Mine topped up the first 2 months or something. When I was off for AD's adoption I wasn't given the full year (they don't see adoption the same way -stupid heads you still have to bond/take care of them) but still got about 9 months and I tacked on a lot of vacation time cause the first 2.5 months we were in my AD's birth country trying to go through the adoption process and court etc.. but that's another story. We also pay TONS of taxes (up the wazoo) here too - hence our free healthcare (for most things anyway). We are pretty lucky here too.

Pad - hope the stomach bug is leaving soon!:hugs: Pink baby dust to you!! Have you tried surrounding yourself with all things PINK? (also listening to "Pink"'s music - I don't know may be stretching it) :shrug: Drinking PINK grapefruit juice before ovulation etc..????:winkwink: Your chart is looking good - do you think that is an ovulation dip happening now? Have any EWCM going on?
I am turning 40 next week too - sigh... but Happy Belated b-day to you!:hugs:

Hope 39 - wow interesting job! Nice that you work from home most of the time:thumbup: I need to get me one of those :haha: Interesting you brought up the 'gluten free' diet.... I have also been following the gluten free diet for the past few months (although have fallen off the wagon a few times for events/special occassions) but I'd say I do it 85% of the time. I don't know yet if I have immune issues - but my sister had both the MTHFR and the elevated NK cells... although she's got health problems like asthma and such and I don't. I'm going for some allergy testing on Friday (see AFM below)
Good luck girl!!:hugs:

Frolicky - so glad your scan went ok:happydance:.... Fx for next one!!:hugs::hugs: and hope you are feeling better soon:flower:

Manu !!! good luck on your scan tomorrow!!:hugs:

Hi to everyone else I missed!!! good luck to all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - my temp went down today but still above cover line... I have a feeling 'she' is coming in a few days... even though I'm only 9DPO. Weird that my coverline temp is sooo high 36.80.... I knew I always had a higher temp than most but maybe that is my problem? I even tried to change the temp back to what those 2 days I had before (before I adjusted for the time) and the coverline temp was the same so I changed it back to the adjusted). I'm also still feeling the odd cramping now and then but very minor. I think it may be the progesterone cream that is giving me all these symptoms anyway.

I am going tomorrow for the electro-dermal screening to test for food sensitivities, environmental allergies and hormone levels etc.... I will take 1 hr. and 15 min they said...It sounds really wacky -but it's 85% accurate and non-invasive and even safe if you're pregnant. Going to take a half day off as it's downtown. I know some of the foods that are going to show up for sure are gluten, dairy, chocolate etc.. I am trying to be pro-active in case I do have the elevated NK cell thing - the less my body has to react to the better. I am curious about the hormone levels and environmental allergies too... 

Oh shoot - I'm going to be late for work - have to jump in the shower!!
have a great day all!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xoxo


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Good news that your scan went well Fro! Happy 7 weeks chick!

Lil's you rest up chick. I was told that I have a sepulated uterus too... but cheap ass NHS won't remove it.... to be honest, it doesn't seem to stop me getting preggers so I guess it is OK.

Hey ya Dash! You know what ... I hate the colour pink.... I am the least pink person you could meet! .... however, have seen Pink in concert in Hamburg and she was great! LOL

I don't think it is an OV dip yet.... I am on CD 11 and when I last did the CB thing I usually peaked on day 18-19.... so later than the norm. However, I have M/C'd twice and become 40 since then so who knows now.... 

This cycle is a no go anyhow... Hubby has buggered off to Cyprus for 2 weeks... this cycle is only a test one anyway to see if I can confirm OV dates etc for next month.

You know you can be tested for NK cells... it is just a blood test.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

dashka said:


> HTJ - Hope you are feeling better - hope not too much bruising from your fall...:flower: Your chart is looking pretty awesome girl.... so today is 12DPO - are you going to :test:??????:haha:
> 
> 
> AFM - my temp went down today but still above cover line... I have a feeling 'she' is coming in a few days... even though I'm only 9DPO. Weird that my coverline temp is sooo high 36.80.... I knew I always had a higher temp than most but maybe that is my problem? I even tried to change the temp back to what those 2 days I had before (before I adjusted for the time) and the coverline temp was the same so I changed it back to the adjusted). I'm also still feeling the odd cramping now and then but very minor. I think it may be the progesterone cream that is giving me all these symptoms anyway.
> 
> I am going tomorrow for the electro-dermal screening to test for food sensitivities, environmental allergies and hormone levels etc.... I will take 1 hr. and 15 min they said...It sounds really wacky -but it's 85% accurate and non-invasive and even safe if you're pregnant. Going to take a half day off as it's downtown. I know some of the foods that are going to show up for sure are gluten, dairy, chocolate etc.. I am trying to be pro-active in case I do have the elevated NK cell thing - the less my body has to react to the better. I am curious about the hormone levels and environmental allergies too...
> 
> Oh shoot - I'm going to be late for work - have to jump in the shower!!
> have a great day all!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> xoxo

Thanks so much for asking! So sweet of you! I have had about 50% improvement from yesterday, so that's GOOD! I am actually on the verge of being able to function normally! :happydance: Bruising was minimal, just a skinned up arm and knee. I'm a clutz. Born and raised. :haha: It might be a challenge to keep me upright when I pregnant! DP says she swears I tripped over my umbilical cord and fell all the way down the birth canal! HAHA! :blush:

Re: my chart - Do you really think so? I honestly have no idea what it SHOULD be doing right now if I AM pregnant... and my temps are really all over the place. I have no symptoms of ANYTHING and I'm goin' crazy!

Re: :test: I really WANT to, but don't want to get that BFN in error, so I am going to TRY to be patient and test no earlier than Sunday, which is either 14 or 15dpo, depending if you go by the trigger shot or FF. Will keep you all posted :D :shrug:

AFY: Don't count yourself out just yet... that's what people keep telling me, and they're right! It isn't over until AF actually shows! And good luck with the testing tomorrow! Are you having it done just for general information or does some of that stuff have an effect on fertility?

Lil - Hope you are resting and taking it easy today! Don't overdo!

Frolicky - Still keeping our fxed for you and sending good vibes your way!

Pad - So sorry for the stomach bug! BOO! May it vacate sooner than later!

Much love and lots of pink and blue BABY DUST to each and every lady on here! Wish I had more time, but I'm sneaking this in at work :D

Have a GREAT Thursday everyone! SMOOCHIES!


----------



## dashka

HTJ - I know what you mean and understand why you don't want to test early and get a BFN... so wait until Sunday..... FX for you! I am going to be testing either Sunday or Monday (either 12/13 DPO) haven't decided yet - we'll see I think my AF is due Tuesday (if we are going with 24 day cycle)

Yeah I'm getting the testing done for general health but mostly for fertility in that there is a possiblility I may have the elevated NK cell thing (my sister had it) so if so, want to remove what I can so my body is fighting off (making more Natural Killer cells than it has to IYKWIM)... I've been trying to eat gluten free as much as I can. I did this testing (foods only) about 6-7 years ago and they give you a whole print out of which foods to avoid, which are okay and which are borderline. It's pretty cool - they test over 300 foods.

Good luck girlie!!!!


----------



## dashka

padbrat said:


> Wahey! Good news that your scan went well Fro! Happy 7 weeks chick!
> 
> Lil's you rest up chick. I was told that I have a sepulated uterus too... but cheap ass NHS won't remove it.... to be honest, it doesn't seem to stop me getting preggers so I guess it is OK.
> 
> Hey ya Dash! You know what ... I hate the colour pink.... I am the least pink person you could meet! .... however, have seen Pink in concert in Hamburg and she was great! LOL
> 
> I don't think it is an OV dip yet.... I am on CD 11 and when I last did the CB thing I usually peaked on day 18-19.... so later than the norm. However, I have M/C'd twice and become 40 since then so who knows now....
> 
> This cycle is a no go anyhow... Hubby has buggered off to Cyprus for 2 weeks... this cycle is only a test one anyway to see if I can confirm OV dates etc for next month.
> 
> You know you can be tested for NK cells... it is just a blood test.

Hey Pad - sorry I forgot this was just a test run...and DH is away :dohh:

Funny you don't like pink.... hmmmmmm maybe there is a particular shade you can grow to like?... :haha::winkwink: you know to attract more feminine energy - you know as in girlie :baby: I have good feelings about you and with your new PMA that little girlie girl is waiting to meet her mama :hugs:

Thanks re: the NK cell blood test - Yeah I know but I heard from my sister that we can't get in Canada and it's part of this testing you send to Dr.Beer's center in US that costs $3000.... so when/if I go to a clinic this summer I'm going to inquire again if there are other options here. Hoping I'll get a BFP before then! but been waiting so long - 10 years! I only just found out last year that my sister had the elevated NK cells.


----------



## padbrat

Hit... believe me... it cannot vacate my body anymore quicker or more violently than it is..... urghhhh... but am feeling much better today!! YAY

I will take all the pink baby dust I can... funnily enough 2 ppl have told me they are pregnant today... 1 with twin girls and the other with a single girl.... world are you trying to tell me something??? I hope so!! LOL

Dash I had no idea that the tests would be that expensive for you... you should ask your doc to prescribe 25mg of prednisolone..... this is a steroid that depresses your immune system and you should take from OV and cease if get a BFN. It has worked for 2 of my friends with NK cells who have had multiple losses and are now in 2nd and 3rd tri. I am on it too from next month from OV until a BFN... if a BFP I am on it until 20 weeks.

It does have some side effects... for me it increases my appetite.... but hey, it will be worth it if I get my baby girl.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

So, funny story... yesterday morning, I hit snooze on my alarm clock and took my temp per usual... let me preface this by saying I temp ORALLY. I turned over and went back to sleep for a bit and woke about 20 minutes later and started going through my morning routine getting ready for work. :coffee:

I hear DP stirring and the dogs all rustling around, fighting for bed space. When I walk back into the room, what do I see? My 11 month old, 60lb rottweiler-shar pei sitting on the foot of the bed, perfectly illuminated by the rising sun coming in the window... She was perched there looking at me innocently with my pink, digital thermometer sticking perfectly out of her mouth as if she was taking her OWN temperature! :baby: I hollered "KONA!" and she pounces, then darts out of the room with the thermometer still hanging out of her mouth like a cheap cigarette and decides that playing "Catch me if you can" with my thermometer was a GRAND new game! :haha:

I managed to tackle her and get the thermometer back... and promptly gave it a good scrubbing and rubdown with some alcohol wipes :blush::haha:


----------



## dashka

Pad thanks for the info.. I guess I have to find out first if I have the NK
Problem But I'll definitely remember that! I do think the Universe is trying to tell u something with all the pink baby dust surrounding you! Xo

HTJ .... OMG what a hilarious story about your dog!! Xo


----------



## dashka

Pad thanks for the info.. I guess I have to find out first if I have the NK
Problem But I'll definitely remember that! I do think the Universe is trying to tell u something with all the pink baby dust surrounding you! Xo

HTJ .... OMG what a hilarious story about your dog!! Xo


----------



## HitTheJackpot

*sigh* BFN this morning with a CBE Digital @ either 12 or 13 dpo.


----------



## dashka

HTJ - oh sweetie...SOO sorry...:hugs::hugs: It's not over til the witch arrives -I hope you are one of those who just take a while to show up... Hope she stays away :flower:


----------



## nessaw

hi i've been reading this thread for a while-am up to pg 750.have been trying to conceive no 1 for 6 months now, tho it feels longer as it took 11months for af to show after deciding to come off the contraceptive injection.both myself and bf are 36 and i've been using opks.wd like to thank u all for giving me the info and strength to take myself off to the gps this afternoon to find out what the next steps are.hope this msg works!any hints for what to say or ask today wd be grt.thanks and baby dust x


----------



## Hope39

Hello all

Dashka the electro dermal screening sounds interesting, hope all goes ok for you today

HTJ - sorry for your bfn hun

Hope everyone else is ok today

AFM - had a rubbish appt with nhs endocrinologist this morn, right old bat in my opinion. She basically told me i cant see her and a private endo becuase they will have a difference in opinion but the difference of opinion would be becuase the nhs have guidelines and budgets they have to stick to whereas private dont 

My oh got his hair right off with her and she did with him

xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi nessaw,

Gp's will usually start testing you if you are 35+ & trying for over 6 months. When I went I said I had been trying for a year (had only been trying for about 6months) as I really wanted to get the ball rolling as it all takes time.

The next steps are usually for your hubby to have a sperm test, for you to have some blood tests to check ovulation and then some scans to make sure all is ok inside. escalated tests include the HSG wehere they insert dye into you to see if your fallopean tubes are all ok. You can also have other blood tests which give an indication of your egg quality and if you have ever had chlymidia.

I have had all of these and am on Clomid now as I wasn't ovulating. I'm 35 and have been trying on and off for just under 3 years now.

Best of luck

C
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry HTJ :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome nessaw and well done for managing to read to page 750 :thumbup::wacko: Think CD has covered the tests that you need to get done and most GPs will know what to do anyway so hope you have a good one :hugs:

Hope, sorry you had a bad appointment hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think there was other stuff I needed to reply to but have only been able to have a quick glance over the last few days. Got my bases covered i think for O which I would say was yesterday so it is back to the tww :coffee:

Hope everyone is OK :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks ladies. I'm taking this one really hard for some reason. I have been cryin' off and on all day today, and sleeping alot. Much of the tears are related to the fact that my insurance only allows $2,500/year for fertility treatments, and between buying sperm and the medical costs... I don't know if we can afford to try again for a while. Will see.


----------



## Lady H

Hello all, hope you are all well? I am looking forward to the long weekend and am having my colours done tomorrow which will be interesting. 6 DPO and the usual sore BB's starting. Need to hang in there 8 more days before I test -twiddles thumbs- xxxx


----------



## nessaw

Thanks ladies.The GP was really nice-she didn't fob me off which was what I was worried about.Am going for day 21 blood tests which is in about 10 days so hopefully that will show something.Am worried its me thats the problem as have had pre cancerous cervical cells in my early 20s.fingers crossed!am on my phone so haven't worked out the icons yet!thanks agaim x


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Lils - I hope you are feeling better today hun....:hugs::hugs:

Nessaw - welcome and good luck with all the testing and hope you get your BFP really soon.:hugs:

Butterfly - glad to hear you are now in the TWW! yay.. I saw so many
butterflies in our garden last night - I think of you!:hugs:

Lady H - happy TWW as well... hope this is your month hun xoxo:hugs::flower:

HTJ - oh hun... I'm really sorry hun...:hugs: I wish I could say something or win the lottery so that all of us didn't have to worry about the financials when it came to testing, sperm donors, IVF, IUI or whatever.... it totally sucks. :hugs: Big hugs... how was your temp this morning? You're still not out yet:hugs:

Hope 39- sorry your app't didn't go well...:hugs::flower:. that's terrible... oh politics!! Hope you can sort it out somehow...

Hi to everyone else out there! Have a great weekend all!!!

AFM - 11DPO today... temp went up a little -but I find it odd that I'm at the fever mark (37 C) (and it's been higher) Makes me wonder if my generally high temp means my body is always fighting something? ie. inflammation - Which brings me to my session yesterday for the food sensitivity testing (electro-dermal screening)... He did foods, environmental and chemical and hormonal imbalances....
So I have a page and a half of foods that I am HIGHLY sensitive to! I did this sort of testing 7 years ago and it was not this bad... I knew of some of the foods that I would be sensitive too but there are many more I didn't even have a clue about that I eat everyday.
Some of my highest ones were: gluten (wheat and any other gluten containing grains such as barley, rye, and even oats), dairy -cow's, sugar -all sugar including honey (my God - I must have eaten a jar and a half of honey while I was sick!):dohh:, peanuts, tons of tropical fruits like banana, pineapple, papaya, mango... and even others like strawberries, dates, figs, citrus fruits including grapefruit! Also really really bad with mushrooms, potatoes, vinegars and anything fermented (ie. alchohol)... and the list goes on and on...
what the heck - I've been eating tons of grapefruit prior to ovulation and tons of pineapple for implantation!! :dohh::dohh:

So the guy told me I have a 'candida' problem for sure (I'm sure most of the fruit problems are about the sugar)... About 80% of the population have a candida problem and don't know it... but it can definitely impair fertility. I knew this and did a candida protocol years ago (felt great too) but that was 7-8 years ago. I still think my problem may be the elevated NK cell thing - so I figure this will at least help me lower the amount my body is fighting against foods. I've also noticed in the past 1-2 years I've just been so tired all the time and lately around 4-5 pm my tummy starts to get upset...

for hormones - it showed my adrenals were imbalanced (but I suspected that) and he said anyone allergic to ragweed outside usually has gluten problems.. interesting.

So I'll be eating a lot of quinoa, brown rice, and veggies for a while!

sorry for the long post!

have a great day ladies!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

OMG Dash.... that would be ALL the food I ever eat out the window!! I would bloomin starve to death!! LOL 

Ignorance is bliss I say!! bring on the crisps and pienapple juice and a big milky decaf coffee! Waheyyy!!

Hit sorry you got a BFN.... and wish to hell we didn't have to fight and save pennies just to try and have a shot at what everyone else seems to have with no problems.... they just open their legs and hey presto one healthy baby! Pah to that!!

I think I am in a 'Meh to the World mood'.... have no idea why... had quite a good Friday night and today.... long walk with my friends with the dogs and lunch at a pub....

Don't know what is wrong with me.... 

Think pink... think pink think pink.... calm and gentle pink.... AM REALLY TRYING.... BUT IT AINT HAPPENING! LOL

Also.... what is going on with my chart?? Please someone take a look and let me know cos it is looking freakier by the day.....


----------



## froliky2011

Pad - :hugs: :hugs: I am sending you positive vibes for a girl! :hugs: I love that you don't like pink. I am not a big pink fan either but want a girl (will be happy with healthy though). If I have a girl she is wearing gender neutral colors. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~ +++++++++++++++ 

Dashka - My temp was 37.2 this morning after I got out of bed, went to the bathroom, came back and measured it. It might have been higher if I would have checked it first. When I had good cycles my temp ran higher. 

HTJP - :hugs: :hugs: We have all been there and can completely relate. :hug: Money does suck! Maybe you could find a known donor and do home inseminations? I know it's awkward and might seem strange, but you never know.

Neesaw - I hope the tests give you hope and answers. Good Luck!! We're here to support you!!!

Hope - Sorry about the appointment. I have been a bit down about doctors lately. The best advice, is listen to your body, and trust it. :hugs: :hugs:

Lils - Sent you pm. :hugs: Hope you are well friend.

DrS - :hugs: You had a rough last couple of weeks. 

Butterfly, LadyH, Coast - Come on :bfp:s!!!!! :dust: :dust:

Hi to all the rest of you lovely ladies!! xoxo

AFM - I asked my doctor yesterday if I could please get off the 78 mg/day of iron because literally I felt like it was poisoning me. I was anemic a few years back (the polyp made it worse) and was on iron therapy. In any case, with the iron I was taking plus prenatals, the dosage was up quite high. Thinking about it make we want to hurl. I asked the doctor a few weeks back to check my iron (should have been more specific..hemoglobin and ferritin sp?). They said bloodwork was fine and never asked how much I was taking. It might of been fine that day, but I seriously did not feel right. I have the nausea from pregnancy and feel that, but this feels different. In any case, she said I can just take the 30 mg/day from my prenatals. She also said, if I was taking too much I would just poop it out? What? From all the research I have done, iron can be poisonous and lethal and gets stored in your fat cells (liver and heart too). My sister had to go the ER during her pregnancy from iron in her prenatals because she has a blood disorder called Beta Thalasemia so her hemoglobin is always low but not her iron and she ended up in the E.R. because her midwife insisted on her staying on the pregnatals with iron. I guess my point is, LISTEN TO YOUR BODY, TRUST IT AND TAKE CARE OF IT! NOBODY KNOWS IT AS WELL AS YOU DO!! Doctors do not know everything. 

Inspirational link...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX9FSZJu448&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Ladies &#8211; thank you for sending me such love & :hugs:, I appreciate it so much! I am much better today. Usually people recover pretty quickly from hysteroscopy, but maybe given the mc, then SIS & then hystero all within 1.5 wks, my girl parts rebelled! Anyway, doing better today, just crampy&#8230;

Hope &#8211; Gosh, I can NOT even imagine finding out at 6 wks & then having to carry around until 9wks & 12wks &#8211; and then doing that 3x! Between you & Pad&#8230;jeez. Makes me want to cry for you &#8211; you guys are such STRONG ladies!!! You should give yourself a pat on the back for bouncing back from them each time! When do you test TSH in May? Let us know what happens&#8230; :flower:

Carole &#8211; how we doing today? I hope that thumb is getting more exercise than anything else on your body! Also, I will be very surprised if you last 9 more days&#8230; :winkwink: :cloud9:

Asry &#8211; you have to be getting antsy about the scan I know &#8211; but only 3 more days!!! (and you better let us know the minute you come home! Forget mom or BF, we wanna know first! :haha:). Oh yeah, sorry I&#8217;m not moving to Finland now. I&#8217;m moving to Canada! I&#8217;m still reeling from that &#8211; I had no idea how strict we were&#8230; :growlmad: I may have to run for President this fall&#8230;

Butterfly &#8211; Yay for 2WW! I see we made it to London on a few occasions?! :happydance: AND it looks like you covered your bases & BD&#8217;d before, during & after +OPK & your temps are rising quite nicely! :dust:

Fro &#8211; I wouldn&#8217;t worry about being a teeny tiny bit under the 120 mark &#8211; I&#8217;d take that as a great scan! Soooo happy for you! :hugs: & :kiss: But do update us on this week&#8217;s scan too! Edit &#8211; just saw new post &#8211; so glad you can lower your iron intake if that was making you sick! Also thank you for the inspirational video &#8211; WOW, gave me goosebumps. He was a whole diff man in the end! :hugs:

Manuiti &#8211; let us know how your scan went! I think you had yours 5/3 right? (but going off memory &#8211; sorry if wrong) FX :flower:

HTJ &#8211; thanks for sending so much :hugs: my way! I was lurking a bit, just not up to posting. I am so sorry for BFN, honey! I was worried bc I saw your temp dropping but then it picked back up, so maybe you are a late implanter? If you implant 12DPO, then won&#8217;t show up until 14DPO or later &#8211; FX! Also, I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;ve been down. Since Dr screwed up, you think you can talk them into going halves? We are by no means a negotiating society (like Bahamas!) but I still try sometimes & I&#8217;d say I get at least part of what I asked 50% of the time? All they can say is no, but I&#8217;d bring up that they are supp&#8217;d to know what they are doing & a simple scan would have confirmed ov right on the spot&#8230; Ask for a free one & then &#8220;settle&#8221; for going in halves? (IDK if that will fly, but just throwing out an idear?) :hugs: (Oh yeah, what kind of boa? I had red tails for YEARS but they kept dying on me &#8211; some right away some after 3 yrs & it was always some exotic illeness.. :( loved those little guys) :flower: :hugs:

Pad &#8211; I know I wish you could be there too!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!! 40 is the new 30, haven&#8217;t you heard? It&#8217;s official. Also, when you you typically ov? Your chart is looking like you &#8220;may&#8221; have ov&#8217;d on Thurs. (CD11?) w/that huge dip. I have a lot of peaks & valleys on mine too, but I can&#8217;t remember &#8211; do you have PCOS? PCOS people tend to have major temp swings (but I don&#8217;t have it & I tend to have large swings too) We are all different. Its not until you have some charts to compare that you can see if something is &#8220;different&#8221; that cycle (so good plane to start early!) :thumbup: Oh yeah, I don&#8217;t think the septum did all that much to impede fertility either, so I wouldn&#8217;t worry! And I hope you feel better soon honey :hugs:. Don;t worry, there's a lot of that going around rt now!?

Madeline &#8211; how are you doing? :hugs:

Nessaw &#8211; Welcome! Wow, you read 750 pages already? =D&gt; Smart actually bc you probably have learned so much!

LadyH &#8211; what does having colours done mean? FX!

Coast &#8211; hope this round of Clomid works for you! FX (PS &#8211; you may want to try to drink gf juice & take mucinex for the 5-6 days & day of ov if I didn&#8217;t tell you that already &#8211; will help in case Clomid causes any EWCM issues & so easy to do)

Dashka &#8211; Jeez, I&#8217;m w/Pad, I&#8217;d starve! But if you can lower some of your intake to keep the NK cells minimal, & if that is your issue, I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s worth it! Also, that chart is looking great &#8211; I know you keep feel like throwing in the towel, so I&#8217;ll hold onto that towel for you! :thumbup: :hugs:

Dwrgi &#8211; Hope you are feeling & doing OK? And I hope you have a blast at the Rhod Gilbert comedy show! He&#8217;s sooo funny!!! I&#8217;m so glad that you are getting out & doing some fun stuff! Oh yeah, I think I misunderstood about Bath :nope: so I will put in a separate post&#8230; :hugs:

HA - :hugs:

:hi: DrS, Purps, Never, agape, Nikki, Nicker & anyone else I missed (off memory here)!!! Hope you all are doing well!

AFM &#8211; made it thru BD this morning bc my temp dropped so I forced myself (just in case), but it may just be a faker&#8230; My chart fakes me out a couple times before the real deal. Had a meltdown the other night too &#8211; I think I got out all my recent &#8220;trauma&#8221; so I can start healing & growing again now. It was really weird bc people were calling me out of the woodworks & giving me encouragement & most had no idea what was going on? My reiki instructor even called me bc I was MIA last 3.5 weeks due to all my junk (although I&#8217;ve been doing on my own). It all cheered me up, made me positive & I feel like the stars are starting to align again! One day at a time&#8230; Oh yeah, yesterday was my 11-yr anniversary & I almost forgot it. So did DH, we&#8217;re a pair! (he must have paid a pretty penny to get someone to deliver a huge beautiful bouquet within 3 hours of me talking to him on phone!) :haha: Sorry long post but I&#8217;ve been MIA, so I deserve one - lol :hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Madeline

Hi lilsluz I am sorry you have been so unwell I really hope you are feeling better soon.:hugs: Take care of yourself maybe a Thai massage when you feel up to it :hugs:

I have been thinking through things... :cry: mc still hasn't happened. Went through alot of anxiety about it last few days... Looked into my options re D and C or medical which made me feel better just to know I could go ahead there if I want to.

I have decided that one mc is not reason to quit even though it is not the most pleasant experience. My partner feels guilty about the whole thing as he has been away for work during this time. It has been lonely but I feel stronger because of it - how weird is that :shrug: Anyway hanging in there is the current situation :)

I hope everyone else is doing ok I am thinking of you all and waiting for good news :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Madeline said:


> Hi lilsluz I am sorry you have been so unwell I really hope you are feeling better soon.:hugs: Take care of yourself maybe a Thai massage when you feel up to it :hugs:
> 
> I have been thinking through things... :cry: mc still hasn't happened. Went through alot of anxiety about it last few days... Looked into my options re D and C or medical which made me feel better just to know I could go ahead there if I want to.
> 
> I have decided that one mc is not reason to quit even though it is not the most pleasant experience. My partner feels guilty about the whole thing as he has been away for work during this time. It has been lonely but I feel stronger because of it - how weird is that :shrug: Anyway hanging in there is the current situation :)
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok I am thinking of you all and waiting for good news :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx

Aw, thank you honey. :hugs: I am doing OK, & yes, the massages that I do get are Thai massages (did I ever mention that before? funny you would say that).

Anyway, I know exactly what you are going thru. And yes, there are options if it takes too long & you can't deal w/it it's a very tough thing to know you are going to mc & having to wait for it. Most people I know have mc'd within about 1-2 weeks, but you do whatever you think is right bc others tend to hang onto it for a while...

And you ARE STRONG & you WILL be able to get thru this - OH or no OH!!! My DH was away during some of my recent stuff too, so I know it can be lonely, but you are strong & you can get thru this! And just FYI, after a mc, you are more likely to have a sticky within 6 months. So, maybe you can take comfort in that? Its something to do with your body already being in "pregnancy mode", so I hope & pray that things resolve quickly & you have time to grieve & then try again when the time is right. At least now you know you can get pregs right? Sending huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way!!!
'Lils


----------



## Madeline

thks Lilsluz I just woke up from a long sleep and read your post :hugs: 

when I read your post about how unwell you had been all in a week and a half I just immediately thought of a Thai massage :flower: 

omg omg the mc has started! :yipee::dance:I am so relieved so relieved. Now I know I want to try again I feel better already now that the hormonal tension is changing. :rain:I have heard that fertility is increased after mc and I really hope that is true. For now I am just relieved I can soon put this behind me. 

thks again Lilsluz and everyone for your support during this difficult time when I know that you are all going through your own stresses as well. :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Lady H

Lil - colour means your skin tone is analysed. We all have in the fat cells under our skin either blue or yellow. This makes you able to wear certain colours very well whilst others can make you look I'll or older. I have yellow so am warm colours, and I came out as Spring which are warm, bright, clear colours. Think kids paint box. I should also wear gold jewellery which is a bummer as I own everything in silver! I need to revamp my wardrobe and make up so it will be a long process but I am excited.


----------



## Lady H

Madeline said:


> thks Lilsluz I just woke up from a long sleep and read your post :hugs:
> 
> when I read your post about how unwell you had been all in a week and a half I just immediately thought of a Thai massage :flower:
> 
> omg omg the mc has started! :yipee::dance:I am so relieved so relieved. Now I know I want to try again I feel better already now that the hormonal tension is changing. :rain:I have heard that fertility is increased after mc and I really hope that is true. For now I am just relieved I can soon put this behind me.
> 
> thks again Lilsluz and everyone for your support during this difficult time when I know that you are all going through your own stresses as well. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Madeline xxx

:hugs: look after yourself today :kiss::kiss::flower:


----------



## Madeline

hi Lady H thanks :hugs: I am a bit nervous about what to expect but definitely relieved. I didn't run the dogs today I just walked them and that was definitely enough. hopefully this will b over soon:)

Madeline xx


----------



## padbrat

Mad and Lil... can I just say that theory about being more fertile is absolutely true... it happened to me with no 5 and 6. I lost no 5 and didn't even have an AF before a BFP with no 6! If that can give a lil bit of light whilst you are both going through all this sadness then that is good...

Lils I don't have PCOS... I don't think... I have had enough scans so I reckon if I had it they would have told me right?.. I don't reckon I OV on CD 11 either.... I reckon I will OV about CD 18-19 as I am usually a 30 dayer... but that was a while ago when I used to CB it.... so that is why this is the test cycle... cos I actually have no idea what my body is doing nowadays! LOL

Fro I will immediately start thinking pink for you too chick! It must be so good to be so in tune with your body.... me and my body have gone years without talking... in fact we argue continually about all sorts of things hehehe!!

LadyH I have always wanted to do that colours thing.... sounds really good.

How is everyone else? All good?


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Pad - I know ignorance is bliss - you're right.. it will be damn hard and although I can't possibly do and cut everything 100% of the time - I'll try to do what I can most of the time and at least it will make me believe I can take back some of the control over fertility (TTC makes us feel so NOT in control of ourselves sometimes).:winkwink: Your chart does look like you ovulated on Day 11 - although without any other specifics like EWCM and opk results it's harder to predict... Are you keeping track of CM? I only do it by wiping and just the EWCM days. xoxo

Lils - glad you are starting to feel better my friend :hugs: Yay! for BDing!! Looks like a dip and hope that wasn't a fake one:winkwink::haha: Hope you can go to Reiki this week - it sounds like you definitely need it girl...:hugs: I am hoping and praying that you get your BFP this month !:hugs:

Froliky - OMG OMG that video you posted made me ball my eyes out at the end!!:cry: I don't know if it's the time of the month or if I could somehow relate because of my knee injury (torn ACL a few years ago) and thinking back then that I would never be able to do yoga again (I feel like that many times and wanted to give up)...I am no where near where I want to be with my knee but it gives me hope!:thumbup: Thank you sooo much for posting that.:hugs::hugs:
Re: the iron -so glad you got it checked! Yes too much iron is Toxic!! You do not pee excess out.... Also fat-soluble vitamins A,D,E,K you don't pee out either so have to be careful with those... The water soluble ones like B, C you do pee out excess.. The important thing is to get it checked (which you did:thumbup:) as you definitely don't want to not have enough in pregnancy.
You must have had some bad cramping/stomach pain from all that iron! ouch!
So scary what your sister went through!

Madeline -glad you are no longer in limbo and that the m/c has started so you can go forward.... but it must be so hard with your OH being away :hugs: You sound like one STRONG lady! Take it really easy on yourself today :hugs::hugs: I hope what Lils/Pad said about being extra fertile happens to you!:hugs:

Carole - how are you today hun?:hugs: getting so close!!:flower:

Asry - good luck on your scan in 2 days!!:hugs:

Manu - checked your journal and so glad you scan went well!!!:hugs:

HTJ - hope you can negotiate a deal (as per Lil's suggestion) I think that's pretty fair! :hugs:Sending you big hugs :hugs:

Dwrgi - How are you hun? Glad you are getting out and doing stuff!! sounds fun.... I need to do more of that too....

HA - hello and hope all is ok :flower:

Lady H - colours -sound interesting! I've also thought I could only wear the cooler colours but never had it done.... 

Purple - are you back from vacay yet??? hope you had a blast :hugs:

Butterfly and Dr S - hello and big hugs:hugs: - how are you?

Hello to all the other ladies I missed!!:hugs::hugs:

AFM -temp dipped a little today but not major 36.96 C - think I may be on my way out in a day or two... today is 12DPO and my LP is usually 12 days but the last couple of months it's been 13 -so we'll see... I may test tomorrow (13DPO) but if my bb's stop hurting when I wake up I'll know that I'm on my way out. Did a little gardening yesterday and I'm so sore today.... my stupid bum knee .... thank goodness I took a hot bath before bed so I think that helped a little - but back and lower half are achy... I feel so old when this happens!! :dohh:have to start doing yoga again to build up my muscles but I get up in the morning and come on BnB..... come on priority girls!!!:haha::haha:

have a great day all !
xoxo


----------



## Madeline

thks Dashka, I think we are all pretty strong women on this thread :) good luck w testing tomoro I will be thinking positive thoughts for you :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies, big huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all, I have really missed you! I am just catching up with everything, so bear with me a bit.

Firstly, madelaine, I am so sorry for you loss honey! It is sooooo bloody hard to have a mc although I'm glad things started off for you, and you weren't just waiting and waiting. Big love to you chick. Be kind to yourself, as you may start to feel like all is ok, and then have moments where you cry at the drop of a hat!
I wish you didn't have to go though that xx

Hello new ladies and welcome, I am so glad you found this thread! It has saved my sanity more that once!!! 

Lils well done for getting through all that testing! It sounds horrid!! And butterfly and dwrgi I am so excited to meet you all! I honesty don't mind what we do, I'll join in with pretty much anything, but no extreme sports :haha: remember I am a uhum larger lady ..... So lumpy thighs etc are nothing in comparison to what I bring with me 

Carole hope you are feeling better, I am holding my breath waiting for Zara to arrive!

Big loves to asry and Manu and frols xxxx

Ha and titi I will stalk you next!

Ladyh big loves xxxx 

Nothing from missy yet??? Hope your ok lovely xxx

Dashka, I'll keep everything crossed for you tomorrow xxxxx

Jackpot your trip sounds lovely, sorry about your fall though, I am completely clumsy too! It's a pain!!

DrS bug hugs, it sounds like you have a whole new plan! Are you feeling positive about it? Do you think it's the way to go? And do you have faith in your doc?

Pad I am still thinking pink for you Hun xxx maybe you could start drinking pink champaign :haha: 

Big huge loves to everyone, I know I've not mentioned everyone, but I am still tired, so , sorry about that xxxx


Am, we are back home and resting with the dogs on the sofa! We had a lovely time, and I have to say, Norway is the most beautiful country I have even seen! The mountains and fjords and waterfalls etc etc are just breath taking! It is very expensive though compared to the uk but there you go, we did a lot of walking and gazing in awe, but a lot of relaxing too, and I though about your ladies every day! Now I think I might have a tiny sleep:winkwink: hope you all have a fab Sunday xxxx


----------



## padbrat

hey Dash.... funnily enough Lils thought I OVd on CD11.... but I am pretty sure I didn't.....we will see this week I guess.... TBH I have no idea what to look for so what the hell do I know! hahhaa

Yes you are absolutely right it does make you feel out of control... could send you mental... but I am trying to be mellow about it... until next month... at which time I will be shaking my pink sparkly baby dust... taking OPKs galore ... peeing on so many sticks it will bankrupt me... 

You get the picture!

Where in Canada are you?

Hoping for your BFP tomorrow!!

Purps holibobs sound amazing... we have friends in Norway and it is soooooo expensive there... but it is in all the Nordic States.

Mads (hugs)

Hello everyone DWRGI and Butterfly... what you doing this grey and miserable bank hol?? LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey pad I don't think you have O'd yet although if you had stuck in a +OPK on cd11 I would agree with that :wacko:

Not a huge amount going on here - spent most of the day with a good friend yesterday (she had 2 kids in late 30's, early 40's) which was nice but my back is killing me so not up to much today. FF is playing silly buggers by not giving me my crosshairs yet but I am sure she will come round soon :wacko:

dashka, good luck on testing if you decide to :thumbup:

purps, sounds like you had a lovely hol :happydance: 

Hello to everyone else :haha: :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi Purpleou, Pads, Butterfly, Dash, Lilsluz, LadyH and everyone,

Thanks for being there the last few days :hugs:

I hope you are all doing well I am doing ok. I hope there are some pregnancies coming up ladies get to it pls :hugs::hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Lady H

Hey Madeline, I was thinking of you this morning, how are you? Not too bad I hope? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi Lady H, I am ok thks, last night was a bit awful i took 6 neurofens over about 7 hours and didn't get much sleep but today no real pain and no real bleeding either. weird i think? overall i feel much better though and after a good nite sleep tonight i think i will feel heaps better tomoro. the dogs were very sad to miss their run today so while i am not up to the gym tomoro i am hoping i will b up to a lite bush run. 

how r u going? :hugs: 

Madeline xxx


----------



## padbrat

Butterfly.... if my FF chart was a rollarcoaster you would be puking your head off LMAO... surely my temp has to get above 36.3 at some point????? LOL

Hope your back feel better!

Mads... would love to get to it... however Hubby is in Cyprus so no chance!


----------



## Butterfly67

I puke my head off just looking at a rollercoaster :haha::haha: yeah I think it will go over 36.3 once you have O'd - at least that is what mine does but it seems like some ladies have much higher overall temps :shrug:

Madeline, the worst of my m/c was over in one day and then I didn't really bleed that much afterwards either :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi Pads i guess thats a decent excuse lol but i am going to sprinkle some baby dust anyway for when he gets back :dust:

hi butterfly oh ok maybe thats it then that would be great :hugs: I have been stressing about having to have a d&c because i read in 20% of cases the natural mc doesn't resolve everything etc hopefully i can remove that from my neurotic list of worries then :blush:


Madeline xx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Morning girls. Well, Friday's BFN was confirmed today by AF spotting. Don't think CD1 will be until tomorrow, but, here we go again. I knew it was coming, but I'm still cryin' at my desk... and I work with a bunch of electrical linemen, so none of them know how to handle me right now! haha!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

Pad - I'm in Toronto... I am glad you are taking it easy this month....Chillax and enjoy

HTJ - I'm so sorry hun...which I could find the right words for you...:hugs::hugs:

Madeline - I hope the worst is over :hugs:- but like the others said - take care of yourself as the emotions may get you when you least expect it...:hugs::hugs: 

Purple - glad you had a great time :thumbup: We missed you

Butterfly - Fx for you hun...:hugs:

I am feeling pretty darn sh!!ty today.tested this morning.BFN ofcourse. No sign of AF yet but know shell be here soon. Cried my eyes out several times already today but more so about the fact that I just dont know if I have any fight left in me.:cry: 10 YEARS of avoiding this and watching that and putting life on hold because of what if eats and pecks away slowly at your soul. 
I think the main reason Im taking this one so hard is because I had a big fight (or disagreement) with DH last nightit was about how I was disciplining AD last night (she was horrendous and I was trying to teach her that she cant get everything she wants in life after she SLAPPED me in the face once again) and he didnt agree with what I was doing (yelled at her, closed her bedroom light and walked out of her room while she was having a tantrum) and he made a huge stink about it  and I took it quite hard I didnt want to talk to anyone including MIL who was downstairs listening to it all:dohh:. Later DH apologized when it was time for bed but I still feel so inadequate about it all and it just was so disheartening and I think Im coming close to the end of my fight with this. :cry:It makes me cry when I think about it but Im dammed if I do and Im dammed if I dont. As I said to DH last night - I think God never let me conceive because I just dont have the patience it takes and that makes me sooooo sad.:nope::nope:

Sorry to be such a downer today  I am trying to hide my tears at work while writing this but cant stop (too bad I sit at a cubicle) - I know I wouldnt be taking it so hard if it wasnt for what happened last night. Its not the first time.

I have every confidence in you ladies that you will get there - I just don't know if I'm strong enough.
xoxo


----------



## Lady H

Dashka and Hit, it breaks my heart to hear that you both are crying today. Big :hugs: to you both. You are both strong ladies and we put up with so much ttc crap it takes it's toll

Dashka you are a damn good mother and it's just the timing of that and the bfn that has hit you so hard. Maybe take a ttc break after so many years. Eat and drink what the hell you like, no OPKs or anything ttc related. :hugs::hugs:

Hit sending love, love watching men squirm when a woman cries, enjoy their discomfort for a change. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

HTJ and dashka, big hugs ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:

I know that I for one have many a pre AF meltdown so I have total sympathy for you :nope:

dashka, I think that agreeing discipline with your other half is either hugely difficult if not damn near impossible so don't beat yourself up over it. You are going through a tough time and arguing with DH is the last thing that you need. 10 years is a long time to struggle through so you do what is best for you, but whatever that is we are here :hug: xxx


----------



## purplelou

Dashka and HTJ , ladies I wish I had magic words to make it better, big loves to you both and a million :hugs: to you both xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Dashka, I'm so sorry you are going thru this! And crying at work sucks. It sounds like you are st a crossroads after a culmination of bad things have happened to you all in such a short period of time. :nope: My heart goes out to you & i will of course support you in whatever you wish to do. It's such a tough fight & I give you HUGE credit for being so strong & so determined for so many years! Let's just see if/when the :witch: comes? On a better note, even if she does, it seems that LP is lasting longer now & there were no sicknesses to attribute to it? Sending big gigantic :hug: & :hugs: your way & just know that you are loved & i am thinking of you ... :friends:

HTJ - oh honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too! Stupid nasty :witch: !!!! :devil: :grr: 

Only had time to pop in quickly so will post proper later - big luvs & :hugs: to all on this crappy Monday...!


----------



## chickenchaser

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies I have been following your thread for a couple of weeks now with great interest. Im 34 will be 35 next June, we will not be TTC until then for various reasons and this will be #1 baby. I worry every day about my fertility and from reading your thread it seems that many of you are not having an easy ride. Do you have any advice for a future TTC over 35. Sending all of you my baby making wishing.

Hello Ladies, This was my first post back in Oct 12th, 2010, the time has flown by and I have eventually made it into TTC.


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome for real chickenchaser (loving the name :haha:) and good luck with ttc :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

What a day... why is it that just when things are going so well for the first time in a long time... that the other shoe ALWAYS falls? And not only does just ONE shoe fall... it RAINS shoes! POURS shoes, even.

GAH. I can't wait for Monday to be over, and that is NOT like me. I guess we are all entitled to our off days, eh? Ladies, all of your comments helped me so much. I truly felt the love and comfort from each and every one of you and I appreciate that greatly! I love how we can all rally around each other when we need it, because each one of us understands... at least some aspect of what everyone else is going through. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Dashka, honey, I can't even imagine going through all of this for so very long. You are such an amazingly strong woman, and an inspiration to those of us just staring our journey. Here I am, crying my eyes out at work over just the 2nd failed IUI cycle... and you have been doing this so long! I hope that I can be even half as brave as you have been on your journey. Only you know when it is time to back down from this, and know that we will all be here and support you any way we can regardless of your decision. Take it easy for a few days sweetie and try to let your emotions even out a bit before you decide, k? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Talked to the Dr's office today and they agreed with me that that because my follicles have been SO large the last two months (one was 34mm!) that we should do the follie check/trigger shot and the IUI all a day earlier than the last two cycles. I'm glad that he agreed, because according to my temps from last month, we missed my O by 1 day. :shrug:

So, assuming that I get full flow from AF tonight, then this cycle would have me taking the Clomid May 12-16, then follie check/trigger shot on May 20, and IUI on May 22. Time will tell, I guess. I have to start planning for this cycle now, or I'll dwell on the bfn and keep cryin' ... and that won't do me a bit of good, now willi it? :D

On to May/June, I suppose!

Thanks again, girls. I appreciate you all :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Yep on to June Hit! It will be a bumper month I am telling ya!

Dash hun. I know what you are feeling... well I can empathise. When I lost my last baby I was damn certain I could not go through this again. To love someone sooo much and then lose them it hurt too much. My Husband told me he couldn't watch me in the pain of loss any more. It has taken me a year to decide I was strong enough to try again. The ladies here raised me up when I was on the floor and we will do the same for you. Whichever way you decide to go you are never alone. xxxx

Lils good to see ya hun and you too Purps x


----------



## LilSluz

Purple! - Welcome back from Norway! Sounds so wonderful, I never realized! It sounds like Hawaii (waterfalls, mountains, beauty) except in the cold... Btw, what's the diff between a fjord & a mountain? Can't wait to see pics, although I see your new profile pic has changed! :thumbup: I guess skydiving Bath is out of the question then ladies...darn :winkwink: So happy you are going for sure!!! :happydance:

Pad - OK, if you don't usually ov CD11 then you may be a faker like me. I get a couple of peaks & valleys before the real deal, which also doesn't happen until CD19-20. Maybe late ov'rs just do that (drives me nuts bc I'll get all the signs, temp drop, EWCM & even though I know its been like this for 5 cycles, I still get worried & jump DH "just in case"). Honestly, catching ov is way more stressful to me than 2WW... Don't worry about your chart - mine's just as bad! :winkwink: (& I threw a few temps out from insomnia) But its very interesting to know what it looks like right? Hope you are hanging in there w/o DH (sounds like you are doing just fine - if not better! :haha: ) - What part of the military? Not long now...

Butterfly - I think FF is confused bc your temp dip came the day before your +OPK - Were you sleep deprived or ill CD11 or 12 that may have made your temp higher than normal? If not, it looks like its just waiting maybe for that temp to get slightly higher, as your +OPK was at 36.22? & your temp now is 36.4 so not quite .2C higher & sustained 3 days yet (but super close). Don't worry because it looks to me like you covered all your bases!!! :thumbup:

Chickenchaser - Hi & welcome! Hope your stay with us is short & sweet! I too love your name :haha:

LadyH - you took all the fun out of stalking this cycle :haha:. hope you are doing well & :dust:!!!!

HTJ - so glad you are looking fwd to 3rd cycle! Hope you are feeling better. :flower:

Dashka - extra night-time :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Carole - how we holding out? :flower:

Dwrgi - how was the show/weekend? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - only a few hours, honey (your time) :cloud9:

Fro - :hugs: :cloud9:

G/G - but big :hugs: to all you 35+ TTC #1 ladies out there!!! To those in 2WW- :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

This is classic:
"Love Makes A Family" - Zach Wahls

https://www.zachwahls.com/?page_id=273


----------



## froliky2011

Dash - God did not have anything to do with you not being able to conceive! And believe me it has nothing to do with you being patient or not. My mother was a horrible mother. I can remember her whipping my sister with a wire hanger and knocking her tooth out when she was about 3 years old. She was very abusive and can still be to this day (she had a horrible childhood herself..truly horrifying). Just a couple of years ago she told my little sister she wished she would have aborted all of us girls. There is no rhyme or reason to it. It is what it is. Life throws everyone challenges in different ways and none of us know what those challenges will be but none of us get out of life without them. :hugs: :hugs: You are so strong to have done everything possible to help you have a biological child. You gave more than 200% for years!!!!!!! You have a lot to be proud of and your AD will be fine. She does not know how to handle her emotions and just needs education. :hugs: I wish I could take away your pain. 

HTJP - :hugs: Sorry about AF. Sucks!!! :hugs: I am glad that once :witch: arrrives though that you will moving forward and I always found that refreshing. 

Madeline - :hugs: :hugs:

Hi and :hugs: to everyone else!! xoxo


----------



## agape love

froliky2011....I agree with you....challenges make us stronger for the next round. I do understand too how disheartening this road to motherhood can be when you feel like you have done all you can. 

My BF had her baby and she is the cutest thing being born 6 weeks early. I can't bare to take my self to the hospital again but much love to the happy family.

AFM....got the great idea of grapefruit juice for CM (thanks you lovely ladies) and I was impressed with it. Still on 1000mg metformin, 100 mg clomid, baby aspirin, and fish oil. I want have my first scan until CD18 (since CD16 is on a Saturday). I am not doing any OPK or temping. Probably should but I tend to drive me and DH crazy stressing over them.

I have a question for you ladies. I am trying to decide what will be the next step if I have to take the 3rd round of clomid. I have yet to ovulate since having surgery. It is so frustrating to not even have the chance to hope in the 2ww because I am not ovulating. Anyways the question is who has gone from Clomid to Femara and had success?

Still keeping the hope and wishing nothing but BFPs for us all.....


----------



## drsquid

im good. i thought the waiting was what was making me crazy but.. i think it was the waiting mixed with wondering about stuff like.. am i making a good follie, did it work etc. im not doing anything til i start lupron friday. i think the hormones are finally out of my system so i feel a lot better. ive actually been seriously HAPPY since friday or so which is weird. 

do i trust my doc? interesting question. i think so. i think he knows what he is doing and is good at his job. i wish he wasnt so negative about age etc (i mentioned itd be nice to have frosties and he was kinda negative about that, but then he said,. well you do make a lot of eggs etc). i dont feel like id have a better outcome or better chance elsewhere so..


----------



## purplelou

DrS - I think if you are happy with your doctor - that's very important! you have to feel he is doing everything in your best interest. and I am so glad to hear you are feeling happy!! :D

Hi there Chickenchaser :hi: and welcome! hope your stay here is short and sweet!

Lils - the Fjords are the water - they are the lakes/rives that come in from the sea. I did put some pics in my journal (to avoid clogging up space in here) and weirdly although there was snow on the moutains, it was hot!!!

pad - pink, pink, pink, pink :hugs:
and I would like to say - you are amazing!! you are such a strong person to be able to look ahead after yor losses. 

Dwrgi and butterfly - big loves xxxx how are you both?

agape - nice to see you! are you all recovered after your surgery?? Im not sure about the clomid vs femara question - but hopefully one of these more knowlegdable ladies will be able to help. the grapefruit works a treat though eh?!

jackpot - hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

Dashka - I am sure you are a fab mom - if you couldn't care less and weren't worried - then that would be worriesome, but you are, but also you have been so poorly and you are probably drained after such LTTTC. p[lus, you have extended family living with you (and that would definitely try my patience) give yourself some pampering and some credit!! :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to manu, frols, and asry xx

ladyH -:hugs: in case you are lurking xxx I will pm you xx

Madelaine :hugs: how are you doing today??

and great big squishy :hugs: to Twinks, HA, Missy, FM, Never, North (in case you are around) kismet, and everyone I am forgetting (sorry)
hope you are all having a nice day!

afm - well back to reality after a lovely week off, DH was counting the days to the next bank hols (for the uk ladies) yesterday lol! and it was so hard to get out of bed this morning, I really wanted to snuggle back under the quilt, but instead - work - meh!!


----------



## Madeline

hi butterfly,frolicky, pads, chickenchaser, LadyH, Dash, Dr Squid, Agape, Lilsluz, Dwrgi, purpleou,

hope you guys are doing ok. :hugs::hugs: Sorry you have been sad Dash..:hugs: if I was there I would give you a hug myself. :hugs:

things r ok here, mc still in progress slowly. I have been keeping track of my flu to make sure its not an infection. I think its going to be ok so far so good :) I had to laugh today we had our first frost recently so temps are really dropping. I let one of our dogs out for a pee, she is from Bangkok, totally doesn't appreciate the cold when i opened the door and the cold air came in she ran the other way so fast her feet were skidding from underneath her she ran all the way back to her bed lol you wouldn't believe she grew up a street dog lol 

Anyway I hope everyone is getting ready to get down to business and do the wild thing so we can see some bf's!

Madeline xxx


----------



## Asryellah

Dashka, oh I wish I could tell you something to make you feel better :hugs: You are so supportive and cheering to all of us that I feel like I should jump on a plane :plane: and bring you huge load of wonderful chockolates with warm hugs :hugs: i really really hope&pray you'll have your biological child one day. 
Madeline - Big hugs to you too, so sorry to hear about your mc. Hope you cope well :hug:
HTJ- also sorry for af showing her ugly face :hugs:, but glad to hear you are going forward with another iui, hopefully third is the charm :thumbup:

I'm sending *you all *my love and lots and lots of :dust: 


Spoiler
Thank you ladies for asking about me :cloud9: I'm doing good and just saw beanies heartbeat today :cloud9:
You all will get there, let the spring fairy bring here :bfp:s!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Madeline

hi asryellah thanks I am doing fine :hugs: I hope you are well :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!!!

So sorry Dashka and HittheJackpot, to hear of your BFNs. Poo pants-I hate the witch, and wish she'd leave us alone. 

Jack-you have a good plan for next time. Good luck with it! Yourtime will come!

Dash-I would have done exactly the same as you in disciplining AD. There is no way that you can tolerate her slapping you like that. Being left to cry like that will teach her a lesson. I'm glad DH apologised. Men! Big hugs to you hun, Axxx

Asry-glad to read your spoiler! :flower:

Purple-glad you had a good holiday! Know what you mean about not wanting to get up! :hugs:

Butterfly, Pad, Madeline, Lil, Frolicky, Agape, Bearlake (how are you hun??), Dr S, and everybody on here- a big :thumbup: to you all! :flower::flower:

Will write more later, got loads to do before next class in 20 minutes. Aaaarrrghhhhhhhh!

P.S. Am coming up to ov and I feel like doing something really special for OH later!!! Might have a look in the fancy dress cupboard!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## froliky2011

Chicken - Welcome!!!! I hope your stay is short too!! :hugs:

Agape - I don't know much about the drugs. Sorry. Hopefully some ladies will have some advice.

DrS - Glad you like your doctor. They are human though and don't have all the answers (well, from my experience). I hope your cycle is good and you get great results!!

Purple - Work...blah! Sorry! Staying under a quilt sounds lovely! :hugs:

Arsy - :happydance: Yeah!!!! Enjoy!!! So glad..now you can put your mind at ease.

Dwrgi - I missed you!! Glad to see you're back!! :hugs: Good Luck with O and making some romance. Maybe you could add some Marvin Gaye? :)

Lil - :hugs: I hope you stopped bleeding and your uterus has recovered. :hugs: :hugs: I hope the :sex: did not hurt it and that instead you had a great egg waiting for the :spermy: 

Dashka - All the ladies here are right. You are such a great mom!! You are so hard on yourself. :hugs: Sorry about the :witch:!!! :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could give them to you in person!!

AFM - I think I have an infection and have to see the doctor again today. I had spotting again this past weekend as well. Sigh. I was actually looking forward to having a week off of no doctor visits and no scans. My cervix is tired.

Hi to Everyone else!!!! xoxo I hope you are all well!!!


----------



## Madeline

hi again everyone first frolicky take care of yourself ok :hugs:

thought you might all find this interesting reading 

"In 1999, a group of researchers at Liverpool Hospital in the UK, one of the largest miscarriage clinics in the world, examined the histories of more than 700 of their patients in whom no cause of recurrent miscarriage could be found.

As you can see in their results in the table below, even when a couple have experienced several miscarriages, there is a very high probability that their next pregnancy will go to term:

Chance of next pregnancy going to term based on age and miscarriage history:

Age 
(years}	Number of previous miscarriages
2 3 4 5
20	92	90	88	85
25	89	86	82	79
30	84	80	76	71
35	77	73	68	62
40	69	64	58	52
45	60	54	48	42
Brigham et al . Human Reproduction 1999

ps the numbers 2 3 4 5 represent the number of mc's and should start above the second column


Madeline xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Madeline said:


> hi again everyone first frolicky take care of yourself ok :hugs:
> 
> thought you might all find this interesting reading
> 
> "In 1999, a group of researchers at Liverpool Hospital in the UK, one of the largest miscarriage clinics in the world, examined the histories of more than 700 of their patients in whom no cause of recurrent miscarriage could be found.
> 
> As you can see in their results in the table below, even when a couple have experienced several miscarriages, there is a very high probability that their next pregnancy will go to term:
> 
> Chance of next pregnancy going to term based on age and miscarriage history:
> 
> Age
> (years}	Number of previous miscarriages
> 2 3 4 5
> 20	92	90	88	85
> 25	89	86	82	79
> 30	84	80	76	71
> 35	77	73	68	62
> 40	69	64	58	52
> 45	60	54	48	42
> Brigham et al . Human Reproduction 1999
> 
> ps the numbers 2 3 4 5 represent the number of mc's and should start above the second column
> 
> 
> Madeline xxx

That's fascinating, gives hope to people surely?

x


----------



## purplelou

Madelaine - that's very reassurring, thank you xxx

Dwrgi - Ohh you minx you!! :winkwink: you have one lucky husband!!


----------



## Madeline

the moral of these stats is that the body sometimes needs practice to get it right and this is numbers game. While having a mc is a challenging experience, the goal is to get that bfp again sometimes several times as the odds of a successful pregnancy are very very good.

Madeline xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Aw shit Dashka - saw you chart. I'm sending you so much love & :hugs::hugs::hugs: today & some strength :bodyb: to carry on if that is what you choose, honey. Damn :witch: I hate her!!! :grr: :devil: If I could, I would fly up there & kick her to the curb :trouble: I'm so sorry, honey, as I know you wanted this before your 40th. Please eat tons of chocolate, take a hot bubble bath or get a massage or something to reward you for getting thru another cycle... you are so strong & an inspiration to us all! 

Big :hug:


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: All! Kind-of a quickie today...

Madeline - glad you are doing good today (it sounds like it).:thumbup: Where do you live that you have a frost (southern hemisphere someplace?) Thanks for mc chart - I just saw it. Guess i have a little higher than 64% chance w/#4!

Agape - I am afraid I don't have experience w/Femara, I'm sorry. But doesn't it provoke more eggs to release? I know that I tried Clomid in the past & it didn't give me a pregnancy, but I also dried up CM wise, so that's almost impossible when going natural (glad you are doing gf juice!). My Dr told me to try natural a little longer, then he would do IUI i believe w/Femara... Don't know if that helps at all, but I hope & pray you get your O! How do you know you aren't O - day 21 bloods? Be careful bc my stupid OBGYN was doing day20-21 O tests & I wasn't O'ing until CD19-21 (5wk cycles)! :grr: If he had just asked the simple question as to how long my cycles were in the first place - DUH :dohh: (they didn't change w/Clomid). I had no idea WTH was going on... (I fully blame him for about 6 months of TTC wasted - down the tubes)

Dwrgi - Ooooo, you wild sexy, savage tiger, you!!! :bunny::wedding: I am SURE OH will appreciate those efforts!!! woo-woo! Catch that eggy honey! Btw, why can't I click into your chart so I can properly stalk? Did you copy the bbs code into your siggie as a link? You go GET IT girl! :sex: :dust: :hugs:

Asry - :yipee::yipee::yipee:!!! So, so happy for you honey! I think that scan is the worst one to wait for! Congrats again honey! :cloud9:

Fro - I'm trying! (see AFM below) Hope you are feeling good today :hugs:

Purps - I feel like a big dummy now. :dohh: I thought fjords were hills/mountains! :shrug: (but now I know! Now, at least I won't look like a complete dork in front of someone else! :haha: just you guys! :rofl: but you'll forgive the dorkness...). Hope you enjoyed the bank holiday though! is your hair naturally that red? (if not have you ever tried purple, Purple?) :winkwink: You & DH are so cute...:hugs:

DrS - glad you are feeling good and you trust Dr! :happydance:

Butterfly - you got your crosshairs! But I'm not sure I agree w/FF (espc if temping was a bit off) You can't get a +OPK that I know of after you ov...? (but I'm learning here, so that's why I like to see everyone else's charts - everyone's diff) 

HTJ - :hugs:

Pad - thinking pink & watching your chart - you are keeping me in suspense!

Carole - you OK?

AFM - I think I o'd during the night last night. I got the smiley & DH made me wait 5.5 hours before BDing :growlmad:. i was having anxiety attacks waiting, waiting, waiting bc I O very quickly after +OPK for some reason & lucky to even catch a +OPK... He is starting a new biz & busy from 7am - 11pm daily & its ticking me off bc I know he's under a lot of stress but I only get a 2-3 day chance every 5 weeks! And next month I think I'll be in UK during O :(. So, hoping for a Hail Mary Pass from late last night although he did "go for two" (sorry UK ladies, American football speak, but you get it). He wouldn't increase our odds this morning so I'm just... :grr: IDK what I am today - hopeful, angry & anxious all in one... eek (I will keep trying today - MEN!) :grr::trouble:

Big Luvs to all my BNB sisters! :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Oooh - I forgot to ask - Carole, are you there?? how are you doing chick??


----------



## HitTheJackpot

ChickenChaser - Your name brings up a mental image of a barnyard that makes me laugh! Ahaha! LOVE it! Welcome, and agreed, we hope your stay is short!:thumbup:

Agape - I am on day 1 of what will be my third cycle with clomid, but I don't know anything about the other drug you mentioned. Certainly don't mind helping with clomid questions though, but I am certainly no expert :D

Pad - Sending pink thoughts your way! But not that pastel, icky-sticky sweet pink. I'm talkin' bright, flourescent, in-your-face pink! Yeah!:baby:

DrSquid - So glad to hear that your mood has been good... the positive, happy attitude will reflect on your body/follies etc! YAY for smiles!:happydance:

Purple - Sometimes we all need a mental health day now and then especially on the first day back after holiday:D I think you should have gone back under the covers... but I'm a bad influence! haha!:coffee:

Asryella - that is the most excellent spoiler I've seen this week! YAY!:happydance:

Madeline - so funny re: your dog! Little squirt is smart though! I don't like the cold either!:thumbup:

Drwgi - fancy dress closet? Ohhh, I think everyone ought to have one of those!:blush:

Frolicky - I absolutely love that video you posted. It always makes me so proud, and often makes me cry - but in a good way. I can only hope our LO is as amazing as that young man.:flower:

Lil - the two-fer sure can't hurt! :D FXed that you caught it! :hugs:

Hugs to all the other ladies I missed. My work is staring me in the face so I better get back to it!

AFM - Just talked to the nurse at my fertility doc's office. She talked to him and he wants to do a day **12** ultrasound rather than a day 14, so 2 days early because my follicles were so large and because of the temp spike last cycle, Im assuming. Im wondering if he thinks we waited too long as well last time and my body had the LH surge before the trigger shot had a chance to work. Etiher way, I'm thrilled that we are going to start sooner this cycle.

He wants to keep me on the same dose of clomid - days 5-9 as usual as he likes the way I am responding to that. 

So, as things stand right now, we will go in for follie check on Saturday, May 19 at 9:45am. If that goes well, we will do the trigger shot that night with IUI on Monday, May 21.

I am REALLY happy about the new schedule. I think it is going to work better with my body and give me a better result. This helped with my mood, I think. I dont feel like crying for the first time in 24 hours! YAY for doctors that listen to their patients and don't let their egos get in the way!

Good things to come for all of us, my lovies. Good things to come.


----------



## Madeline

hey lilsluz i am in canberra australia. Its freezing! Your chances at succeeding based on that study are very good :hugs: get that man of your to get his pants off lol

Hi HTJ you would get on very well with my little dog then she is terrified of the cold I believe she thinks it is unnatural. lol My other dogs; a bc and a cattle dog just run around in the rain and the frost as though there is nothing wrong. :) Good luck this time around with the new schedule :hugs:


Madeline xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies Thank you for the very warm welcome. I have been know as chickenchaser for many years by my friends and family due to my love of animal especially chickens, which are the funniest and most giving of animals animals. I had never given it any thought about how my nickname would translate onto a fertility, pregnancy and baby forum until I was here and people started commenting about the name, but I guess it sums me up better now then it ever has done.

Some of you ladies have add/are having such a hard time, I wish I could help. I will send you all positive baby thoughts and lots of baby dust. XXX


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

First of all I want to thank you wonderful ladies... :flower:you are all so great and I really appreciate your support and helping to get me off the floor! :hugs:I am feeling better today (emotionally)... physically -well AF came last night with the typical AF pains -but hopefully tomorrow I'll be much better. I've started to make plans for more doctors app'ts and such so I'm moving forward ....had a very good cry yesterday for most of the day (when I could) so got a lot of emotions out.
I watched that video that Frolicky posted (Arthur -yoga guy)...and it totally inspires me... (thanks again Frol for that!) So we keep chuggin' along....:winkwink:

Lils - Yay for ovulating!! :hugs: Hope you can jump DH again today! Just in case but the 2-fer sounds promising :thumbup: Men!! Don't they get it????

Chickenchaser - welcome ! good luck and hope your stay is short here - :flower:although it is the most wonderful thread in the world.... (I was never one to go on 'chat groups' before so it was all new to me)

HTJ - glad to hear you are feeling better... Sounds like a great plan for IUI#3! I know what you mean about planning the next cycle - somehow it eases the pain and helps gets you 'out of the rut' feeling.:hugs:

Pad - hope you are feeling better - you are soo strong girl! I sooo admire you!:hugs:

Butterfly - your chart looks great - Fx you caught the eggy!:hugs: 

Asry - Yay!!! loved your spoiler and so glad you could hear Lil-Asry-HB!:hugs:
I'm so happy for you girl!

Dwrgi - yay - romantic night up ahead!!! You GO GIRL!!!!:thumbup::flower::flower::winkwink:

Carole - how are you doing?:hugs::hugs:

Purple - your holiday sounds fantastic - I need to check out your journal...:thumbup: Love the new pic:winkwink:

Froliky - another great video - so powerful... I'm so sorry to hear your story/mother... That breaks my heart...:hugs::hugs: Take care of yourself (and the infection)...:hugs:

Agape - as for the meds - I took Clomid (years ago) for 3 cycles and they told me it's necessary to take a break after 3 months - not sure if that is still true... But never tried Femara ....sounds like it may be better though. GL hun! Fx for you :hugs:

Madeline - you sound like one strong girl! hope you are taking it easy....:hugs: Hope it doesn't get tooo cold for you...

Hello to Manu, Lady H, and Dr. S and everyone else I missed (sorry!):hugs::hugs:

Have a great rest of the day...
xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Evening, girls! Have a bit more time to write tonight. How is everybody?

Jack-glad that you have a plan for IUI 3. Hopefully this will be the one for you! xx

Chicken-CC-brilliant story behind your name. I didn't realise that chickens had such big personalities. I shall look at them now with new respect. Good luck with your TTC journey! xx

Carole-how are you? Hope you're resting up and taking it very easy! Big :hugs: to you! xxx

Lil-I really hope that you caught the egg, especially with your twofer!! You go girl! Have no idea what I have done with my chart. Have no idea how to post a link to it. Doh. I shall have another look when I have a second. So busy here. xx

Dashka-sorry you had such a bad day yesterday. Glad that you feel a bit better now. I hope you get some real answers soon, and that you are getting ever closer to your BFP! xxx

Fro, Asry, Purple and Never-HUGE :hugs::hugs:!

Butterfly-how are you hun? xxx

Pad-big :thumbup: to you! x

Hi everybody! I'm sure I've missed loads of people by name-but hugs and good luck to you all, Axxx

AFM-took a bit of a break from B&B last week. I just needed to clear my head and decide on what my next plan was. As you know, I've been trying to decide whether I could cope with the prospect of being childless, and seeing babies and pregnant women everywhere. Just testing the waters. But I went home over the weekend and went to a local gastro pub with my family and OH and bumped into an old acquaintance, who's the same age as my OH. Anyway, he was there with his wife (my age) and they had their three week old son with them, and I discovered it was their third IVF shot that led to the BFP and the little boy. I just thought, "OMG, a sign!" so after a lot of emotional wrangling, we've decided to have one last shot at OE IVF and throw everything at it, intralipids, and IMSI. And if that doesn't work, then I shall know that it's DE or adoption. So, I need to speak to my clinic and get a date for EC for the beginning of the summer hols. Feel a bit cheerier now, although I am still NOT a 100% certain it's the right thing, but who is ever 100% certain??? 

Sorry for selfish post. Big loves to you all,
Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - YAY YAY YAY ...for the 'sign'..... no of us really know what is 'the right thing'...you just have to go with your gut....and if you felt that was a sign for you to move ahead then go for it girl! I'm so excited for you.... FX!! xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

*Congratulations to Andrea (Never) for 
GETTING MARRIED!! *​

:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::awww::awww::awww::awww::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lil-my chart should work now. It makes no sense to me! xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, a lot to catch up on :wacko:

Dwrgi, I am excited that you are going to go for IVF again :thumbup::hugs: That does sound like a sign meeting that friend. I am also toying with the idea that this is not going to happen and what to do about it and I really don't want to be childless either...

dashka :hugs::hugs::hugs: well done for picking yourself up, dusting yourself down and getting back on the wagon :flower:

Asry, loving the spoiler :happydance::hugs:

HTJ glad you are excited about the next IUI :thumbup:

LilS, glad you got a double dose - hope you catch that egg. I also think that I O prett soon after I get the + OPK. When I got pg I only DTD 7 hours after the OPK and then the day after that :thumbup:

Purple, bummer for having to go back to work :growlmad:

Carole, is Zara here yet?! :wacko::hugs:

frolicky :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope all goes ok with the doc hon

AFM I stuck in an extra +OPK on my chart on cd10 to make FF give me crosshairs :growlmad::haha::haha: I might take it out later and see what happens! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust: to everyone else


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly-I am with you hun, it's a difficult choice, but got to follow your gut. Your explanation of cross-hairs sounds really complex-I am clearly a dufus!! Big :hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss:

And, for the record, there ain't gonna be any Whoo Whoo Whooo Whooo going on in this house tonight after OH's childish tantrum half an hour ago about not being able to draw a table in Word. He can sod off!!! :happydance:

Love to everybody!
:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::rofl:


----------



## chickenchaser

DH has just taken his zinc, vitamin C and E without being grumpy :happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - I just "had" to google on my break about how to make a girl (I've been meaning to do this). I was laughing reading thru them, but hey you never know? Check out #7 especially!!!! (uh-hum, and where will you be?)

https://voices.yahoo.com/want-baby-girl-boy-try-these-lovemaking-64394.html?cat=52

(Lesson we all already knew: Girls are stronger than boys) :winkwink: 

But then I googled on & saw some factors repeating over & over: timing, position & pH balance? Maybe not so silly sounding? Hmmm... I have "some" research about pH if you are interested?

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/boy_or_girl.html

:hugs:


----------



## MissusO

as a newbie am still trying to get caught up with you all and get the thread of what is happening to everyone ! From the little I 'know' of you all I just wanted to say how much I admire your strength to carry on. We've all got our challenges and knowing am not alone is great encouragement so far, You've all been inspiring me, so thanks !!! :flower::flower:

Spent tonight bankrupting us buying supplements so fingers crossed they help. For those using MACA, what dose do you have DH on?

:dust: to all

MissusO


----------



## LilSluz

(forgot to hit submit on Pad's post from earlier...)

Dwrgi - what is WRONG with men!!! Did you send him to the corner? Loved your post :rofl:! YAY for stalkable chart!!!! :happydance: (I'm easy...) Your temp is quite low (ov low), so you might wanna a quick "oops I just rolled-over" in the middle of the night! I know its soon but what CD do you typically ov? I saved best for last: *YAY FOR IVF#3 & DIVINE PROVIDENCE TELLING YOU SO!!!! * :happydance: I personally don't believe that there are many coincidences in life, IYKWIM :winkwink::thumbup: Just in case you "accidentally roll-over" :dust:

Butterfly - cheater! :rofl:

Chicken - Ok, my DH isn't THAT bad, wow! (he just won't have :sex: that's all! :rofl:) Although I do mommy him by grabbing all his vit's & giving to him w/water. He'll just take anything I give him if I do that :haha:. I also did not know chickens had personalities! Then again I had pet snakes & they had personalities (yes they did), so why not chickens? (just as long as they aren't in the same room, they both have personalities! lol). Oh boy, so, how do I ask this... Are you a vegetarian? :winkwink:

Dashka - YAY FOR PMA & for new tests!!!! :happydance::yipee:

Oh crud, g/g - can't even finish, so :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all!


----------



## agape love

Dwrgi...glad you saw the sign and are being proactive.

Fro...hope you feel better. Take care of you!

Chicken....welcome and hope your stay is short and you learn a lot from these beautiful women.

Lils...way to go.

To all you lovely ladies hope all is well and you are closer to your goal.

AFM still just keeping hope alive. We will all get what is destined to be ours. Hard sometimes but so grateful that I learn something new every week on this thread that makes me keep looking ahead and not back.


----------



## froliky2011

MissusO - Welcome!!!!! There is a lot to take in...thanks for showing interest and care. We are glad to help support. I unfortunately don't know anything about what to give OH or DH for vitamins but I am sure some of the ladies will have some advice soon. 

P.S. A lot of you other ladies have made me giggle numerous times with the last few pages. Thanks!! :) 

Dwrgi - :happydance: :happydance: Oh, I am sending all :baby: ~~~~ possible. I have just been thinking about all you ladies that have been here since the beginning! Your strength is admirable along with how you continue to support the newbies and show such compassion, love, friendship etc. while you all continue to soldier on. :hugs:

Dashka - I am so glad you are feeling better!! :flower: I am also glad you enjoyed the video. 

HTJP - Glad you liked the other video too. I loved it as well!! I am going to purchase a handful of those onsies that say "Love Makes A Family" and maybe a few T-shirst for myself, DH and our KD. :hugs: 

Lil - Isn't crazy that a lot of men spend lots of time trying to get us in bed in the beginning of a relationship and then WTH happens? What is up with that??? :wacko: :dust: to you my dear!!

Hi to everyone else. I am glad to see Carol is around...looks like Zara is still waiting to show herself. We'll all be here ready to see her!! I can't wait!!

Pad - You have a great sense of humor. I hope you are feeling better!! 

To all of you in the TWW!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM - Doctor cancelled our appointment because she got stuck in surgery. I am guessing everything is fine. I am uncomfortable but don't believe the baby is in any jeopardy. I go in tomorrow instead. I actually have a good doctor too, but she is a breast cancer specialist and just does this fertility on the side so it's not something she is as up on as breast cancer. She is actually very compassionate and sweet. I think I was just frustrated because I am a bit of a perfectionist and maybe have high expectations..especially when my life is at stake. It's not something I take lightly. However, I do have a Living Will and Designation of Health Care Surrogate should something terrrible happen. ;) :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, now I'm finally off work at 9pm :grr:

Fro - don't talk like that, girl! You're gonna get me all kinds of worried saying stuff like that! :shrug: I read you might have infection, but are you feeling worse now? (UTI?) :blush: Break-thru spotting & light bleeding is totally normal honey. :thumbup: But please let us know how your appt goes & sending big :hug: :flower: I'm sure lil Fro is doing just fine! (btw, yes it is crazy - I would use reverse psych but I know that would be right up his alley :grr:)

HA - I see you lurking & I know you've had a tough week so sending you big virtual :hugs::hugs::hugs: too!!!

Never - CONGRATS ON YOUR WEDDING!!!! Whew - just in time! :winkwink: :wedding::cake::yipee: Hope it was magical!

MissusO - Welcome! We "keep each other alive" here - through the good & the bad :thumbup: so you have come to the right place! Of course we hope to get to know you too, but hope your stay is short & sweet & ends in BFP :flower: (sorry I don't have DH on maca either...but someone else may know that answer)

Agape - keep the hope alive! :thumbup: There's always a new cycle with new chance to ov, new egg, :spermy: & great new foods, supps, tests or other things to try or to add to the "regular routine" :flower:

Pad - just one more (I accidentally ran into this one) https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/conceiving-a-girl.html (they all have some very similar concepts?!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:sleep:


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovelies, hope you are all well. Just did a sneaky test 11 DPO, BFN. No surprise there!


----------



## Asryellah

WOOP WOOP!! *Dwirgi* :yipee::yipee: way to go!! Bring on the ivf #3 :happydance: I'm sure it was a SIGN :shhh: and so happy to read a success story like that :cry: (happytears)

*Fro* - I hope you are feeling better, and little Fro is too :hugs: whats the uncomfortable what you wrote about? :hugs:

I'm only uncomfortable with gas :sick::headspin: remember *LilS* how in one of our pm's I wrote how OH said I could start my own biogas-factory. Well, now it'd be a right time for that!!! :haha::loo:

*Lady H*, I'm sorry for BFN but it is still early.....:thumbup:

*Never* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :flower::wedding::yipee:


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies :hugs:

MissusO - welcome hun :hi: hope your stay here is short and sweet :)

Dwrgi - WooHoo - I am so excited for you for IVF and yes I believe in "signs" - this is an omen for you. and I would say that you do what is right for that moment in your life. I will be here cheering you on and holding your cyber hand through whatever comes xxx

Butterfly, FF sometimes needs a kick up the butt (or a fake opk :winkwink:) I really ope you caught that eggy!!

Asry and frols and manu - big loves ladies xx

Lils - nope my hair is sadly not this colour natrually, although it has been this colour for quite a few years now. its addictive - plus now I have to cover up the greys lol.

huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: for Pad, Omm, Never, Carole, HA, Missy, Titi, Agape and chickenchaser - what a fab name with a fab story !! also ladyh, Tigerlilly and anyone else I am missing!


BTW - The lovely ladyH is going to join us in bath :D I cannot wait to meet you all :)

afm - I had a day off work today because i had a midwife apt this morning, but really excitingly, I am going to be meeting Andrea (neversaynever) later on for a coffee :yipee:
in bad news - the house is angry :( but I am trying to Ignore all the mess until the weekend.


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - I was teasing...didn't you see the wink and haha? :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

For those thinking of coming to Bath in June, here are some restaurants that I've been told are lovely. Check them out and let us know which you'd rather:

Hall and Woodhouse (more informal than the second, according to my friend). Menus are right at the bottom. A BIT pricey, fish and chips at £12! 

https://hall-woodhousebath.co.uk/

and

Firehouse Rotisserie, which she really enjoyed, still a bit pricey, but this is probably Bath prices:

https://www.firehouserotisserie.co.uk/

Or there are chains like Cafe Rouge, Pizza Express, Loch Fyne, etc.

If you look on the trip advisor page (https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Search?q=bath#ssrc=e,o=0,c=global), you'll find loads. Interestingly, Loch Fyne is really well reviewed, and I have been there and it was lovely. Great if you like fish, etc. 

Have also been told that The Plaine B&B is FAB, although about 4 miles out of Bath. Ideal if you are travelling, and want a place to stay.

Have a look and let Lil, Butterfly and I know what you think!

Muchos gracias! xxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - omg I am sooooo hungry now! both of those look good and the menu's look delish!! I had never heard of lochfyne before!- Ive just investigated and it looks yummy too! thanks for that :)

hh back to the matter in hand - any is good for me, I will eat pretty much anything, so I don't know if there is anyone with specific requests/needs??


----------



## LilSluz

Can we just have 2 lunches? :haha: I like both H&W & Firehouse!!! I eat shellfish, so I could also find something on Loch Fyne but seemed pretty pricey £30 - £63... Mmmmm. hungry now too!!!

I'd say either H&W & Firehouse? Thank you Dwrgi for finding out the best places to eat for us!!!! 

So excited :happydance:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning, Lovies! :happydance:

Don't have enough time to call each of you wonderful women out by name, but wanted to wish you all a HAPPY WEDNESDAY! :coffee: :hugs: Make it a great day! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes they both look yummy :munch::wine: :happydance: so am happy with either - however, it is a Sunday that we are going to be there and H&W have a Sunday Roast, how does that sound? Although, if we are going swimming/bathing after, we might need a bit of a break first! Maybe we should do the thermae spa thing first and then go for a hearty Sunday roast?!


----------



## dashka

Good day ladies!

I am so sad that I can't join you all in the UK - it sounds like so much fun!

Never - Congrats on the wedding girl!!:thumbup::hugs::flower:

Dwrgi - Men!!! why don't they just understand us and our feelings! argh!:winkwink::dohh: xoxo

Lils - LOL - loved what you wrote about Dwrgi "accidentally" rolling over !! :haha:you are too funny girl.... You had pet snakes? wow - I am SO afraid of snakes....I am a wimp that way... :haha:more of a furry animal lover... xo

Froliky - I also read your post wrong and got a little worried too!! :dohh: Hope you get into the doctor's today and that you aren't too uncomfortable.... xo:hugs:

Lady H - Sorry BFN - but still early my friend!.. you hold on hunny xoxo:hugs:

Purple - oh how exciting a midwife app't and coffee with Never!!! Give her a big hug from all of us! You just ignore that angry house....and enjoy the day.:haha:

Hello to everyone else out there!!! have an awesome day...

AFM - doing ok today... still crazy busy at work but should be better next week. I have my first mammogram tomorrow! OUCH...never had one before but you know I'm turning 40 so doctor says I should get... I wasn't going to but even my ND suggested it's a good idea to get a baseline one and then if I want to do thermography instead next time I can do that. I'm kind of scared ...don't know why... 
So I'm turning 40 on Saturday.... yikes.... can't believe it... don't know where the time has gone really. Not doing much just having lunch/dinner out on Sat (with DH/AD) and then on Sunday (mother's day) will probably spend at my mom's and celebrate both with family. I told DH months ago I didn't want to do anything much for my b-day...unless ofcourse I got pregnant and then wouldn't be as sad about it... I know it's just a number ....and I'll probably be fine next week.

Love you all!!:hugs::hugs:
xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Dashka, I am sending you a big cyber hug, as turning 40 IS just a matter of numbers, it really doesn't mean a thing! I turned 40 last July and I went through the exact same thing, but I soon felt no different than at 39. It is a mental challenge that we set ourselves to get pregnant by 40, but it doesn't matter if we get preggers at 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, etc. It really doesn't matter. I'm glad that you already have plans for your weekend-good to keep busy, but an early :cake::cake::cake::cake: Happy Birthday to you!!! :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-it makes sense to do thermae spa and then lunch. What about meet for coffee at around 11am ish to break the ice, then head for Spa about 12.30 ish and then lunch??? Just a suggestion! xx

Lil-I wouldn't be able to roll onto my OH as we sleep in separate beds on week nights! That would be quite a roll!!! I have more chance of rolling onto my cat (no pun intended!!! :haha::haha:). My OH is like a jumping Jack and nicks all the bed clothes, and I snore like a sailor from Bootle, apparently!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Purple-hope you had a great meet with Never!!! I'd ignore the angry house too!!! :hugs:

Lots of love to everybody! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i got a mammo done (doc felt late onset childbearing blah blah) i was actually concerned that they didnt do enough compression cause it didnt hurt at all.


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - you make me laugh girl!!! thanks so much for that... :haha:I have to aim for that getting preggers early 40's and looking fab thing....:haha::rofl:
Oh dear that would be quite the roll -over then!:haha: You could tell him you were sleep walking perhaps and ended up in his room???:haha::rofl::rofl:


Missus 0 - MissusO  sorry almost forgot!! Welcome!!! :flower:and GL to you! I use Maca everyday Good for men and women. Good for balancing hormones and egg quality in women (trick is you have to take enough).
My DH was on it years ago but he only took the capsules and probably not enough. Every brand is different as some is gelatinized still powder form but they somehow make it more absorbable in the processing of itIf you can get that kind - get it  its more expensive but more absorbable. Maca is considered a whole food (not a supplement) so I dont think you can take too much (within reason of course) I buy the organic gelatinized powder and I put 1 heaping teaspoon in my smoothies everyday. *Now the taste isnt great * (which is why many people buy the capsules-but I dont like adding many more pills on to my hundreds I take already).. What I do to mask the flavor is I put 1 tsp. of raw cocao powder in the smoothie (raw cocao powder  is really good for you and super high in antioxidants  and it gives it a chocolately flavor like dark chocolate/cocoa)

Can you get the MACASURE brand where you are ? Its a good brand if you need to get the capsules. What does your label say on the product you have?


----------



## dashka

Question - what do you ladies do when you get AF later in the day - do you count it as Day 1 ? My ND (who specializes in fertility) says if RED FLOW comes after 4:00pm that you should not count that day but the next day as Day 1. That's what I did this cycle - mine came at 5:30pm so counted the following day as first day. I hate it when it comes so close to the cut off though&#8230; I have had it arrive at 4:00/4:30 before.

What about you ladies??


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Question - what do you ladies do when you get AF later in the day - do you count it as Day 1 ? My ND (who specializes in fertility) says if RED FLOW comes after 4:00pm that you should not count that day but the next day as Day 1. That's what I did this cycle - mine came at 5:30pm so counted the following day as first day. I hate it when it comes so close to the cut off though I have had it arrive at 4:00/4:30 before.
> 
> What about you ladies??

Only have time for a quickie, but wanted to answer your Q because I had heard different things, too! Found in FF & it says basically if late night or you are sleeping you can count as the next day:

When should I start a chart?

Your chart starts on the first day of your period. This is the first day that you have red flow (not spotting). This is cycle day one. When you enter "menses" on the data entry page, a new chart will be started for you. If you start charting mid-cycle, make sure your chart still reflects cycle day one as the first day of your period so that your cycle statistics will not be skewed. In this case, you can go back and enter "menses" on the date your period started and cycle day one will be that day. If your period arrives in the night or late in the evening, you can record it for the following day.

Hope this helps!!! I never had to think of it as I just enter the flow when it happens & FF does all the work :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'll be keeping you & our other BNB sisters in my reiki prayer-vibes tonight! :cloud9::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Got an error pop up when I hit thanks so that update they just did obviously didn't work :growlmad::growlmad:

dashka, yes I was told if it was after 3pm to put it in for the next day :wacko: and yes if mine turns up about that time I am in two minds about what to do (I am easily confused:haha:)

dwrgi, yes let's meet for coffee first (if I can get out of bed early enough to get over there by 11am:blush:) then spa then big fat sunday lunch :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

It's so much easier to keep track of people when they post more often. :) (hint, hint..you know who you are ;) )

In any case.

Dashka - Dwrgi is right about 40!!! I say live it up and enjoy!! There is a lot to be grateful for as well!! Mammos are not that bad. I have already had 3 and I am 38. It's a breeze really and prevention is key to taking care of your health and staying on top of everything!! :hugs: :hugs: Happy Early Birthday!!! 

Dwrgi - So did OH not get any? Just curious. My DH sometimes thinks I move a lot in my sleep but there have been a few occasions where he almost knocked me out and he has had a recurring dream that he can't move or talk and someone is breaking into the house and on those occasions, I hear this haunting moan come out of him in the middle of night and it scares the crap out of me. :haha:

Butterfly - How are you doing?

LadyH - Hang in there!! :hugs: It's so hard towards the finish line. :hugs:

Lil, Purple, Never, (LadyH?), Dwrgi, Butterfly, and anyone else I missed - Enjoy your meeting. That sounds great!! Way to round the troops Lil!! Have fun!! We'll be there in spirit!! Everyone make sure to touch Purple's belly for good luck!! :)

Manuiti - You coming on here anymore? 

HTJP - Thanks for the vibes. When do you have your scan to check the follicle?

Arsy - I don't feel comfortable talking about my infection. I know we all share lots of stuff, but just makes me feel icky. Thanks for asking though. Glad beany is looking good. Do you have a lot of symptoms? 

TWW people - :dust: :dust:

DrS - Hi!! Keep us posted on your progress.

HA & Titi - I take it we have to lurk your journals for updates? (sigh)..I know, I need to get my lazy butt on there, just been under the weather, sorry..I will lurk soon and hope all is going well. Keep your head up and be strong!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Agape - How are things going? 

Coastdreams - How are you?

Neesaw - How are you?

Hi to everyone else!! I probably missed someone...I am sorry if I did and feel free to chime in and remind me.


Spoiler
AFM: Well, I got checked out and things are looking pretty good despite the spotting and low heart rate the last few weeks. The heartbeat is now a healthy 160 bpm. I am still spotting brown but some women spot and some don't. I happen to be a spotter. Beany is looking cute though. :) It was a good visit.


----------



## agape love

Fro....I am doing ok. Still not testing but will have scan on Tuesday to check follicle size. BBs are extra sore and feel crampy like but I am only on cd 12. Thanks for asking. Hoping for some good news this cycle.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Frolicky - LOVE the spoiler! xoxoxo

AFM - Thursday is only cd3 for me, so follie check won't be until May 19, so I have some waiting to do :D


----------



## Butterfly67

Also loving the spoiler fro :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: ladies...

I have kept up to date with you all by reading...I just haven't been posting :wacko:

Thank you for the kind wedding wishes...went perfectly and just as we wanted...no pics as I look awful with red blotchy face from crying then getting the fit of giggles during the vows plus the heat in the office made me beetroot red :rofl:

Still sending you all lots of :hugs: :dust: and happy stuff :hugs:

XxX


----------



## tigerlily1975

Neversaynever said:


> :hi: ladies...
> 
> I have kept up to date with you all by reading...I just haven't been posting :wacko:
> 
> Thank you for the kind wedding wishes...went perfectly and just as we wanted...no pics as I look awful with red blotchy face from crying then getting the fit of giggles during the vows plus the heat in the office made me beetroot red :rofl:
> 
> Still sending you all lots of :hugs: :dust: and happy stuff :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Massive CONGRATS, Never! I bet you are telling massive fibs and looked gorgeous!

I've seen you posting on a few journals, it's sooooooo good to see everything is ticking along :happydance:

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

Just to add to the confusion, my FS says anything after 12pm is CD0, so count day 1 as the next day! 

Coffee, spa, lunch-cool and groovy girls!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dash-glad to make you laugh! :flower:

Never-PHOTOS WOMAN!!!!!!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Dr. S-at least you've had the test. Am sure all will be okay!

Fro-hope that infection clears up soon! 

We eventually got round to nookie last night, but am fairly certain that the egg flew the nest on Tuesday, hence dip in temps, and OV pains. Am hoping that Sunday's morning delight will carry us through, but I ain't holding out much hope! Oh well!!! It occurred to me today that as my OH is 47 (48 in July), he'd be 58 when our child would be 10, and 68 when 20! OMG! Where does the time go? Am I mad in doing this????? 

Love to you all,
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Just to add to the confusion, my FS says anything after 12pm is CD0, so
> 
> We eventually got round to nookie last night, but am fairly certain that the egg flew the nest on Tuesday, hence dip in temps, and OV pains. Am hoping that Sunday's morning delight will carry us through, but I ain't holding out much hope! Oh well!!! It occurred to me today that as my OH is 47 (48 in July), he'd be 58 when our child would be 10, and 68 when 20! OMG! Where does the time go? Am I mad in doing this?????
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxx
> :hugs::hugs:


Noooo!! The most important thing is the love you will give that child. 

I'm not one for stories, but I met the most amazing woman a few weeks ago. Our husbands work together and we all went for lunch with their gorgeous little 4 year old Isabelle. 

They met late in life and were both career orientated and didn't even start trying until she was in her early-mid forties. She was incredibly honest and said they went through many miscarriages, but somehow they kept going and here she is now with an adorable little girl.

I'm incredibly cynical, but it does happen and (unfairly) it seems that the more you want it, the bigger the struggle you have to go through to get there, but man, it'll be worth it and those babies will be the most loved and cherished on the planet. Damn, I wish I was as eloquent as HA, but you know what I mean.

I'm rooting for everyone on here and always send you much love and :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

charlotte - massive squishy :hugs: lovely xxx

Dwrgi - you are not mad at all, you just know what you want! big loves xxx

Lils - 2 lunches?? I like that idea!! :haha:

Butterfly - roast lunch sounds yummy!! (although to be fair - so does food in general! :haha:)

Frols - I love your spoiler!!

Dashka - big loves to you sweetie xx


and huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone, I am a bit addled again today so I know Ill forget loads of people if I try and mention everyone (sorry) I woke up, completely wide awake at 3.30 this am, and couldn't get back to sleep - no idea why, it's rubbish!! never mind!
anyway hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Just to add to the confusion, my FS says anything after 12pm is CD0, so
> 
> We eventually got round to nookie last night, but am fairly certain that the egg flew the nest on Tuesday, hence dip in temps, and OV pains. Am hoping that Sunday's morning delight will carry us through, but I ain't holding out much hope! Oh well!!! It occurred to me today that as my OH is 47 (48 in July), he'd be 58 when our child would be 10, and 68 when 20! OMG! Where does the time go? Am I mad in doing this?????
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxx
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Noooo!! The most important thing is the love you will give that child.
> 
> I'm not one for stories, but I met the most amazing woman a few weeks ago. Our husbands work together and we all went for lunch with their gorgeous little 4 year old Isabelle.
> 
> They met late in life and were both career orientated and didn't even start trying until she was in her early-mid forties. She was incredibly honest and said they went through many miscarriages, but somehow they kept going and here she is now with an adorable little girl.
> 
> I'm incredibly cynical, but it does happen and (unfairly) it seems that the more you want it, the bigger the struggle you have to go through to get there, but man, it'll be worth it and those babies will be the most loved and cherished on the planet. Damn, I wish I was as eloquent as HA, but you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm rooting for everyone on here and always send you much love and :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

Hey Tiger-fab to see in your signature that you are going for ICSI (or IMSI?). I bet you're so excited! It's a long journey, isn't it, and time goes so fast! Huge hugs and lots of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Hey Tiger-fab to see in your signature that you are going for ICSI (or IMSI?). I bet you're so excited! It's a long journey, isn't it, and time goes so fast! Huge hugs and lots of luck to you! :hugs:

I'm absolutely freaking out about it!! Yep, ICSI is our only option. We get one go on the NHS (postcode lottery :growlmad:), but we'll just have to see what happens. I've also been told that my left ovary is very high-up, they'll try and manipulate it if/when we get to ER, but if they can't reach it, then it's just down to my poor old right ovary. To be honest, we're just amazed to have got this far, we were preparing for the worst when DH went for his TESE. 

I'm sooooo pleased you're going for it, good luck darling! :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I can't keep up :haha: Thinking of you all though. 

No I'm not a vegi but I am funny about where I get our meat and we don't eat a lot.:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiger-fab to see in your signature that you are going for ICSI (or IMSI?). I bet you're so excited! It's a long journey, isn't it, and time goes so fast! Huge hugs and lots of luck to you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm absolutely freaking out about it!! Yep, ICSI is our only option. We get one go on the NHS (postcode lottery :growlmad:), but we'll just have to see what happens. I've also been told that my left ovary is very high-up, they'll try and manipulate it if/when we get to ER, but if they can't reach it, then it's just down to my poor old right ovary. To be honest, we're just amazed to have got this far, we were preparing for the worst when DH went for his TESE.
> 
> I'm sooooo pleased you're going for it, good luck darling! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

Star jumps are the way to go, Tiger, just before EC!! A consultant at my clinic swears by them, as they help to lower the ovaries and make them easier to access! Do about ten before you go down to theatre!! 

You will be fine, I'm sure, and at least there's a sense that things are happening. I always feel happier during treatment, as we are being ASSISTED in the truest sense of the word. Our solitary attempts have been woeful, so treatment? Bring it on!!!!! 

I wish you all the luck in the world, and stay with us, so we can help and support you!

Good luck hun, 
Axxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Ladies! Ive been a bit busy w/work & DHs biz, so my attendance may be spotty (but hopef nothing else is!) & now BNB had to go & mess up the whole site & I cant even Thank anyone properly, so Thanks to the last few posts! 

Fro  YAY for spoiler!!!! So awesome :cloud9: Hope you are feeling well, honey :hugs: (I know it is hard to keep up w/everyone so Ive resorted to the last 3 page method! :haha:) :flower:

Dashka  now that we have all posted different opinions on when to record 1st day AF, are you thoroughly :wacko: yet? And I second that motion that 40 is only a number. You will feel no different & all that matters in life is the amount of LOVE you can shareWhens the mammo? :hugs:

Dwrgi  Yeah, thats a long way to roll! Youre too funny sleeping in sep beds, but you know a lot more people do that than we realize! I do it like 2-3x/wk myself (DH snoring or when my back hurts my set-up  heating pad, knee pillow, etc  is in the guest room [woman cave]) YAY for Ov! You should get your crosshairs pretty soon & hopefully Sunday delight comes thru! :winkwink: :haha: We both ovd about the same time (IF I ovd). And no, you are not mad in TTC or that means most of us here are :wacko: too! Late 30s/early 40s who cares? Baby would be so lucky to have you as a mommy! Bath sounds like a plan, love the :coffee:, spa, Sunday Roast idea. :thumbup: (you always make me laugh, you spunky one, you! :haha: ) Oh  when is apt for IVF #3? :hugs: :dust:

Butterfly  just curious, what happens if you take out the first +OPK now? (just for educational purposes!) :hugs: :dust:

LadyH  11DPO is still early so dont give up hope! :dust: 

Madeline  how you doing hun? Hope you are OK :hugs:

Purple  sounds like you had such a Fab day w/Never!!! Get some :sleep: mama! (Angry house will forgive you :haha: ) For some reason, I always picture a Native American tribal chief when you mention the angry house! Lol :hugs: (I think its from a movie, right?)

Asry  :loo: :sick: Hey, Natural Gas is the in thing now anyway! So is recycling - if you can find a way to hook up your heating & air conditioning to your arse & youll have it made! :rofl: (I bet that would probably get you a CNN exclusive!) :rofl: :hugs: 

HTJ  so glad they are getting you in earlier this cycle!!! :thumbup:

Never  what do you mean no pics? Hey a crying for joy face is the most beautiful face one could ever ask for! :hugs: (it was for joy right? :winkwink::haha:) 

Tigerlily - :hi:! Looks like youve been thru a spell, honey. :growlmad: FX for ICSI!!! :thumbup: (They do a lottery according to postal code? Wow!)

Carole - You still with us? Getting so close, bet you cant wait! :happydance:

:Hi: Pad, DrS, OMM, manuiti?, HA, Titi, Hope & anyone else lurking!

AFM  had major cramping/pain 3 days straight. I googled (surprise) & apparently that is quite normal after mc, but DANG it put me down a few times! And my temps werent doing their normal fall down on Ov & shoot for the stars next day thing so I also found out something interesting. Apparently, you can get +OPKs & never Ov! WTF? :growlmad: How cruel is THAT! :grr: So the only way you can tell if you Ovd each cycle is (1) temping, or (2) blood test (well, u/s would tell too, I guess, but no one does that). My temps shot up today, but Im not banking on a 1-day trend, so well see(fx) Then I read about TTC month after mc horror stories. No more googling for me! :growlmad: (too late now :shrug::nope:)

Have a wonderful night/morning/sleep ladies & I wish I could meet ALL of you in Bath! :hugs::hugs::hugs: To the 2WWrs :dust::dust::dust:

(P.S. - pretty sad that icons aren't working, but I know them all anyway!):haha: I gotta get a life...


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! Me and my DH are 38 and TTC #1, no luck after 7 months of TTC (5 years NTNP) and my doc sent us to RE for further eval. All tests and labs are normal, so I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg starting tonight (cd3). My progesterone is slightly low at 8dpo, so she recommended clomid, due to my age. This thread is what I have been looking for! :dust:


----------



## Asryellah

LilSluz said:


> :Asry  :loo: :sick: Hey, Natural Gas is the in thing now anyway! So is recycling - if you can find a way to hook up your heating & air conditioning to your arse & youll have it made! :rofl: (I bet that would probably get you a CNN exclusive!) :rofl: :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you crazy woman!!! :haha: you almost made me pee my pants again :haha: 
And step away from Google :jo: you've been proofed to O so I'm sure you did, I think everyone has unovulatory cycles sometimes but I think then you wouldn't have a temp spike?

Dashka, are you a hockey fan? I always thought all the canadians are same as we are with hockey :headspin: Anyways...theres Finland-Canada game coming on tonight!!!! Yay!!! :happydance: You guys have always been a very tough ones like US and Swedes also. And I remember you having very CUTE players there :bunny:

DrS - how are you? How are things going? :hugs:
grkprn - welcome to a wonderful thread of lovely ladies!! :flower:

Sending lots lots :hugs: to you all and ya'll have a FAB weekend :munch::pizza::wine:


----------



## drsquid

im a huge hockey fan but all my teams are out (flyers born and raised., but live in oakland now so.. san jose sharks are number 2, and lived in pittsburgh pa for 6 yrs so penguins are number 3.. at least my least favorite team.. the red wings are also out). 

im good. go for progesterone level tomorrow then start lupron tomorrow night.


----------



## purplelou

grkprn said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread! Me and my DH are 38 and TTC #1, no luck after 7 months of TTC (5 years NTNP) and my doc sent us to RE for further eval. All tests and labs are normal, so I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg starting tonight (cd3). My progesterone is slightly low at 8dpo, so she recommended clomid, due to my age. This thread is what I have been looking for! :dust:

:hi: and welcome :) the ladies here are fab!! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. I hope the clomid treats you ok.


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome grkprn :hi:

LilS, great minds think alike, I keep taking out that + opk every day and then it just takes out my crosshairs completely :dohh: looks like you did O lady, I had anovulatory after my mc but yours is looking good :thumbup:

Damn this site is annoying now :growlmad:


----------



## purplelou

Good morning ladies - wishing you all a lovely Friday - it's almost the weekend !! :yipee: :wohoo:

I will post more later as I have full clinic this morning.


----------



## Dwrgi

I agree! What on earth is going on with The Dump (what OH and I call B&B)???! Put it right, people!!! 

Asry-lovely to see your post! So glad that everything is going well for you! It makes me smile inside when I think of you! Have a great Finnish weekend, lots of love, Axxxx

Butterfly-you make me think of scientists, as you are so technical!!! Hope you're wearing your lab coat as we speak! Hope that graph shows that you did ov! Have a great weekend, hun! Any plans? xxx

Lil-you make ME laugh as you are so energetic and lively! Sorry that you've had bad AF pains-what on earth is that about, but I guess it shows that 'things' are working normally! GL with ov-hope you caught that eggy! xxx

Dr S-good luck with lupron. Hope this is the magic cycle for you!
x

Hello all newbies! Let your stay be short, but in the nicest possible way! xx

Purps-hia! How did it go with Never yesterday? It must have been fab to finally meet! Hope you're okay hun? xx

Fro-big hello!! xx

Pad-any more balls to go to this weekend?? Have a good one! x

Twinkle-hello to you! Have a good weekend too! xx

Coast, Chicken, Jack-hello girls! Hope you're all okay? 

For those I've missed, a big hello! 

I'm pretty certain I missed my ov cos of OH's infantile tantrum. Humph. Oh well, nothing to be done. Went running last night, to get rid of my IVF weight (have gained almost three quarters of a stone over the last year). Urgh. Within minutes, I had the worst splints ever-OH said that was impossible, as shin splints are had if you over-exercise. I said that was exactly right, as I eyed up the sofa. He didn't get the joke. Hobbling along today! Oh well. I haven't made that call to the clinic yet. Why why why???? Ho hum............ 

Love to you all! Btw, what is the date of the Bath meet????? 

Mwoah mwoah darlings!


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!
sorry it was so crazy yesterday I didn't get a chance to post and then the stupid site was down for 3 hrs....now you can't find it in your subscribed threads so you have to search for it.... and then when you post it says "thanks Hack!!!?????" what's up with that.... oh so now I'm a hacker???

Where the heck are the icons?? Do they only show up when you hit post?

Lils - hope the cramping is better hun... Ya I recently found out to that you can have a +OPK and still not ovulate...(I also Googled)...damn Googling is so much fun but at the same time can make one very depressed!

Frol - Yay for spoiler! so glad all is ok.... and DH's sleeping patterns..oh my I thought I had it bad.... Hope you are feeling better...

Purple - yay for 16 weeks!

Butterfly - how are you doing hun? How many DPO are you now?

Dwrgi - no way girl -re: being crazy/age - As you said -age is just a number! If I get preggers this year DH will be 44 in October (and ofcourse moi 40) Your baby is going to be loved loved loved ! And re: DH not co-operating at the right time - Must we beg men to do their one little duty in this whole thing???!!!! Argh

Lady H - how are you today? hang in there girl.... xo

HTJ - GL on IUI #3!! Glad they are getting you in earlier too!

Asry - Happy 7 weeks! No I'm not a hockey fan (never been much of a sports girl) I think it's because my older sister was a huge fan and so I strived to be different than her growing up!!
Hey -question for you -you used to take cinnamon for delaying ovulation right? How much did you take? I'm starting to add to my morning smoothie -about 1/4 teaspoon...is that too much? Hope you are well!!!

Dr S - Good luck with meds this week! Fx for you!

HA & Titi - hope you're well and things are going ok?

Agape - GL with your scan on Tues!

Tigerlily - GL with ICSI!

Grkprn - welcome to the best thread on BnB... it's even better when the site is actually working properly!!

Big hugs to Never, Twinks, Coast, Chicken, Ipen, Missy, and anyone I missed!!

AFM - thanks for all the early birthday wishes! Glad I have the day off for it tomorrow -as I can never take it off usually because it's our busiest time of year at work. So was sooooo pissed off yesterday I could have killed someone! Leave work early at 4:30 to go to my mammogram app't and drive there in massive traffic -took 50 min to get there and they tell me my app't is cancelled and that they tried to contact me at home!!! HELLO!!! I'm working - not at home!!! Apparently, the technician had to leave at 4pm for an 'emergency'.... So I'm like -why didn't you take my work # when I asked you if you wanted my work # when I made the appointment! So I'm going to try to go again today (but sucks because have to ask to leave early again and then drive in Friday night traffic up north which is horrendous)... So that is my rant for the day... Going to call before I go this time... ARGH.. God I wish those icons were working now!

Have a great weekend ladies!!
xoxo


----------



## dashka

oops I don't even know my own DH's age....I should have said he's 42 (turning 43 in October!)


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> oops I don't even know my own DH's age....I should have said he's 42 (turning 43 in October!)

Ha ha!!! I once told an official over the phone that I was 28, when I was actually 33!!!!! OMG, what a dunce I felt, when I had to correct myself!!

And as for the mammogram test being cancelled, I would be furious. That is just not acceptable! I would have been pissed off too!

Hopefully, it'll all be okay today, FX, 
Axxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Dashka hun, no I never used cinnamon for that, can't remember who talked about it though :dohh: sorry to hear they messed up the appointment!!!
Must've been sooooo annoying :saywhat::gun:

and what, are the icons not working for you guys? Mine looks normal..:shrug:

:mamafy:


----------



## Dwrgi

Bath trippers! Have a look at this! I think we should give it a go, for coffee or lunch!

https://www.romanbaths.co.uk/the_pump_room/restaurant.aspx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ooohhhh morning girls! :coffee:

Sorry I have been absent the last few days... well, I have been lurking but haven't had much time to post. Soooo, I AM keeping up with all of you, but there has been too much going on in the office (and too many ppl looking over my shoulder) to be on as much as I would like. I'm also working 2 jobs right now so I leave the house at 6am and I don't get home until 10pm Monday-Fri. I pretty much go home and straight to bed... don't really want to get back on the computer at night after staring at the screen all day. :doh:

I have already made arrangements to take the day off of my full time job on the day I have iui #3, that way I can go home and rest and take it easy with DP. The less stress that day the better things must go, right? :D May as well stack the deck even further! Oh! And to those who asked about getting a "freebie" from the doc for the missed O, that's a no-go, because medicine is not "an exact science." Can't say that I blame him, but it was worth a try, eh?

I am really looking forward to the changes we have made to my IUI schedule... I think that only good things can come from it! We are stretching ourselves SUPER thin financially this month to do the IUI, but I just don't want to skip it. If I have to eat Spaghetti-Os (ew...) all month to save funds, then that's what I'll do! :D Ramen noodles, here we come! Haha!

DP was so sweet last night... on my way home from work, I called her to check in and she started crying (which she doesn't do often). She explained that her brain had been working overtime all day thinking about having a baby. She explained that she's afraid of being a parent, doesn't know what she's doing, (what if I drop the baby? or cause diaper rash? or feed it wrong?) and she thinks it will "hurt" to be a parent just because of how much she will worry about our LO for the rest of her life! I love when she shows her softer side :D But we talked it out, and she felt a little better, but it just warmed my heart to see how deeply she is thinking about all of this. She doesn't often share stuff like that with me, so it was sweet to see. I thought I was the only one in this relationship that had those kind of breakdowns - now I know that mine are just much (MUCH) more frequent! hehe

Ack! Look at the time. Gotta get back to the grind. Will try to catch up with you all this weekend! Smoochies and snoggles to you all!!


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - that sounds good to me - coffee at 11am Pump Room? I did run across that one at some point... The date is 6/10 (Sunday). We'll have to exchange cell phone#'s - oh wow, I need to call verizon! I don't think my cell is going to work over there? Worse comes to worst I can give hotel#... Feel better & don't worry - you'll make that call when you are ready for it darlin :thumbup:

dashka - I'd be so pissed! I took 2 hours off work for an appt before & they knew days ahead of time & said they tried to call me at home. I haven't had a home# in 2 years, but I've had the same cell for 12 years now & I KNOW I gave it to them before (been going there for 10 years)! Here this is for you: :grr::grr::grr: :trouble: :growlmad: (I have them memorized :dohh: I feel like a complete dork now! :haha: )

Asry - 7 weeks! Jeez, where has the time gone!!!! :happydance: Yeah, I think I ov'd now that I had a 2nd day high temp (I have to sustain it for 3 days to confirm ov). :hugs:

Butterfly - We're such chart geeks! :haha:! I wonder what would happen if you took out +OPK first day & then checked "sleep deprived" for day of +OPK? lol, I know - get a life right?

Purps - TGIF back atcha!!!

I thought cramps/back pain were done but kept me up until almost 1am last night again & have to get up at 6am, although this time they were just on the ov side (which still had that luteal cyst there so maybe it is trying ot resolve itself...). I just realized if I don't get BFP this cycle, I have to wait until JULY! :growlmad::grr::grr: Oh well, worse comes to worst I'll have a break (but I'm still gonna be pissed about it) Perhaps I can bring a "sample" & a turkey baster with me to the UK. :haha: Oh boy, the fun I could have with airport security on that one! "No, for real officer, its organic hand lotion..." :rofl: I gross myself out sometimes! :sick: LOL...


----------



## LilSluz

HTJ - I admire you for trying to get that freebie!!!! Worst they can say is "no", you know? Glad DP has opened up to you :awww: I have yet to really experience that one as DH is such a man. Its in there somewhere tho... 2 jobs sucks! :growlmad: I'm sort-of in that position myself trying to handle DH's biz's after work almost every day & I'm getting sick of it... its taking away my my balance & my zen! We just have to try however we can to keep stress levels down... :hugs:


----------



## grkprn

There definitely is something up with the icons! I've been having a problem since yesterday! When I click "more", the pop up doesn't come up and the popup blocker is disabled! :/

Question: Is anyone around CD4? Was looking for some cycle buddies!

Hope everyone is having (or had!) a great Friday! Here comes the weekend ;)


----------



## LilSluz

Eeek! I meant to Welcome you grkprn!!! :flower: Hope your stay with us is short & sweet!!! I chose the exact same ticker, but with a hula girl - how funny (just not shown anymore) :winkwink:

Sorry, I'm CD21 or 22 or something...


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Grkprn - Welcome ... and you're in luck :D I'm CD4 today too! :happydance:

Lils - Indeed! I think that peace and being as stress-free as possible is essential to getting that BFP! Hang in there, dahhhlink! :hugs:

Is it silly that I love adding my temp to FF every morning? Prinarily because it means that little blue line gets to connect to another dot, and it gets longer... and brings me closer to our next try? FF posted an offer on my chart to buy a 90-day VIP membership for $16.95, so I upgraded today. I don't know if the extra perks I'll get will be worth it, but I just can't say "No" to a deal! :thumbsup: And, WHEN I *DO* get my :bfp: this month, I can always use the pregnancy tracker :D


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi the tea sounds fab, always wanted to do that.

How are we all? Not posted for ages but have lurked on and off to try and keep up! 

Currently I am 13dpo. Had a bfn at 11 DPO but still no af. Have had brown spotting yesterday and today but not turned into full AF which is unusual. Wonder if I should test again tomorrow or not.

TGIF :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Dwrgi the tea sounds fab, always wanted to do that.
> 
> How are we all? Not posted for ages but have lurked on and off to try and keep up!
> 
> Currently I am 13dpo. Had a bfn at 11 DPO but still no af. Have had brown spotting yesterday and today but not turned into full AF which is unusual. Wonder if I should test again tomorrow or not.
> 
> TGIF :flower:

If AF doesn't show, I think I would have to cave & :test: FX!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly - your chart changed! how did you do it?


----------



## purplelou

Ladies I said I would. Be back later to post more, but it's been a bit of a difficult day so I hope you'll accept my apologies and some :hugs::hugs: instead. I am reading and following but a bit weary to post much xx

Big loves xxx

Ps dwrgi - Hun I sent you a pm, did you get it or is you inbox full ? ( you popular thing you!)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladies I'm here just trying to keep up. Hope you are all doing OK and looking forward to your weekend.

Lady H - Test again FX.


----------



## padbrat

Hey lovely ladies!

Sorry been MIA...have been a miserable cow and didn't want to infect ya... my closest mate had a baby girl on Tuesday... 2 ppl on Wed said they were preggers with ... guess what a single baby girl and TWIN girls... and sigh, some ass at work whose Wife went IVF is preggers (12 wks) with ..... you guessed it.... TWINS... was really down with Hubby away and my FF chart looking like a freak show... Hubby said that it will all work in June... I know he is just trying to cheer me up... I don't believe him...

Lils you are such a super star! researching all that stuff for me... awww... you are right though there does seem a similar theme... i need to shag 3 days before OV... need to know when I Ov though lol...

Dash how are ya hun?

Buttefly hows my cycle bud?

Purps big loves to you and bump x Is everything OK???

Dwrgi... nope no balls yet... in fact we are moving... again... to Glocs so I will be nearer to you!!

Hits... good luck with IUI 3!!

Welcome Chicken


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - It looks like you are prob ovulating TODAY! See if temp shoots up over next couple of days & you will have your ov! (although the problem is that it can vary by a couple of days...). Yes, shag 3 days ahead, missionary position (so none of that CRAZY stuff, girl! :haha: ), keep pH slightly acidic (eat breads/starches) & I forget the rest, but you pick & choose what may seem "doable" - and perhaps you'll have some laughs in the process! 

:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

hello all.. 

purple- sorry you are so tired. hope all is otherwise well

got my blood drawn this am but havent heard back yet. dunno what number they were looking for so.. also pissed cause i asked if they would not charge me for the 2 ultrasounds for the cycle that didnt happen and roll it into my ivf payment but they said no. gonna ask the doc directly. i mean im paying entirely out of pocket and you cant waive those? also asked the doc about the protocal cause he has me on lupron and medrol til the day before egg retrieval and all the protocals ive seen before have you take medrol pretty much only for egg retrieval.. apparently there was some study blah blah.. so i guess i might as well do it. why not.


----------



## Lady H

Think :witch: just arrived :cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Think :witch: just arrived :cry:

Very sorry, Lady H. She is indeed a witch. Lots of spoiling and treats for you and big hugs from me-if B&B let's me! 
:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Think :witch: just arrived :cry:
> 
> Very sorry, Lady H. She is indeed a witch. Lots of spoiling and treats for you and big hugs from me-if B&B let's me!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: 4 all


----------



## padbrat

LilSluz said:


> Pad - It looks like you are prob ovulating TODAY! See if temp shoots up over next couple of days & you will have your ov! (although the problem is that it can vary by a couple of days...). Yes, shag 3 days ahead, missionary position (so none of that CRAZY stuff, girl! :haha: ), keep pH slightly acidic (eat breads/starches) & I forget the rest, but you pick & choose what may seem "doable" - and perhaps you'll have some laughs in the process!
> 
> :hugs:

Oooo do you think Lils?.... would figure with what I expected on CD19... and I have had lots of EWCM for the last 3 days.... so that would mean CD 16 do the bding thang with Hubster (missionary of course)....(legs in air).... stuff my faced with bread and potatoes and pray for a blooming pink miracle and all would be good!:cloud9:.... so ....

BD Day would be... (Pad does some calcs...)... this could take a while......

6th June... 3 days after our wedding annivesary...13th one.. hope it is lucky for me!:happydance:


----------



## nessaw

hi all hope everyones ok.

Frolicky-thanks for asking after me.I'm ok 7dpo but have had sinusitus the last 3 wks and been on antibiotics this wk so not holding out much hope this month.

Dashka-I asked my gp last wk about whether a late in the day period was still day 1 as my last one turned up at half eight at night and she said it was but she's not a fertility expert.

Can i confess that this monday my boyf spent 12 hours helping my brother build a playhouse for my twin nieces and all i cd think was bugger he'll be too knackered to dtd and we need to to cover the bases for o last wkend!!am i an awful auntie!?!


----------



## grkprn

HitTheJackpot said:


> Grkprn - Welcome ... and you're in luck :D I'm CD4 today too! :happydance:
> 
> Lils - Indeed! I think that peace and being as stress-free as possible is essential to getting that BFP! Hang in there, dahhhlink! :hugs:
> 
> Is it silly that I love adding my temp to FF every morning? Prinarily because it means that little blue line gets to connect to another dot, and it gets longer... and brings me closer to our next try? FF posted an offer on my chart to buy a 90-day VIP membership for $16.95, so I upgraded today. I don't know if the extra perks I'll get will be worth it, but I just can't say "No" to a deal! :thumbsup: And, WHEN I *DO* get my :bfp: this month, I can always use the pregnancy tracker :D

Perfect! :happydance: I also am obsessed with temping and posting on FF everyday! You're not alone! I have the VIP membership (I got a discounted rate off of FB) and it's one of the nicest BBT charts that I've used. I've looked at the pregnancy tracker in the luteal phase -- not sure what to think about it! :shrug: It is sort of neat that it rates your cm, temps and symptoms and gives you a point total -- I'm assuming the more points the better?!?


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH - :nope: So sorry honey that sucks! Yes, please do something really nice for yourself & sending big :hugs: across the pond!

Pad - once you get your crosshairs on your chart, it will pin down the exact date & then fill in lots of pretty colors for you on your fertile days (aqua), your super-fertile-prob-ov days (light green) & then expected AF days (pink) for the next month, so you can just click to June & see what FF says & pick the aqua colored days (gotta love FF :haha:). But the only thing to watch out for is if your cycle varies by a couple days (like mine was CD18 this cycle, but usually CD19 or CD20...), so pinning it to 3 days might be tough unless you are really consistent. But I guess as long as you aren't doing it right the day before & day of - ? Is June your only month or are you basically just kicking it off in June? Lucky #13! We just had our 11th... :hugs:

Nessaw - I got pregnant on antibiotics, but I usually make sure that if I'm in 2WW I take Type B ones (Z-pack is B & works great). I had bronchitis & some say that when immune system is low, that is best time to get pregs? Hmmmm...??? No, you are not a bad auntie, 12 hours is a long time, your bio clock is ticking & hell, you only needed 10 mins of his time, give or take a few, right?! :winkwink:

Have a great weekend ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

grkprn said:


> HitTheJackpot said:
> 
> 
> Grkprn - Welcome ... and you're in luck :D I'm CD4 today too! :happydance:
> 
> Lils - Indeed! I think that peace and being as stress-free as possible is essential to getting that BFP! Hang in there, dahhhlink! :hugs:
> 
> Is it silly that I love adding my temp to FF every morning? Prinarily because it means that little blue line gets to connect to another dot, and it gets longer... and brings me closer to our next try? FF posted an offer on my chart to buy a 90-day VIP membership for $16.95, so I upgraded today. I don't know if the extra perks I'll get will be worth it, but I just can't say "No" to a deal! :thumbsup: And, WHEN I *DO* get my :bfp: this month, I can always use the pregnancy tracker :D
> 
> Perfect! :happydance: I also am obsessed with temping and posting on FF everyday! You're not alone! I have the VIP membership (I got a discounted rate off of FB) and it's one of the nicest BBT charts that I've used. I've looked at the pregnancy tracker in the luteal phase -- not sure what to think about it! :shrug: It is sort of neat that it rates your cm, temps and symptoms and gives you a point total -- I'm assuming the more points the better?!?Click to expand...

It's very addicting but so educational too! I wouldn't pay too much attn to the points as some women get no symptoms at all while others are puking their guts up from moment of implantation - just shows the "frequency" of your current signs when compared to preg charts. I've had high marks & not gotten BFP a few times so its not fool proof... But its fun anyway right? Chart overlay is interesting too! :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

so glad to see the site is working now with icons!!!! yay!!:winkwink::flower::thumbup::haha::happydance::dohh::hugs:
I was clicking on them yesterday but nothing was attaching (showing).

Hope you are all well today... I am going to go by memory and it's 7:05am here on Sat. morning - so brain not working all that well yet!:haha::haha:

Pad - sorry you had such a bummer of a week....:hugs: so hard too with DH away.... I hope you are feeling better hun and yay for making the Bding plans :winkwink: Lils is giving you great advice! Think pink, pinky pink, flowery lovely wonderful pink... pinky pink.... totally fab girly feminine pink...beautiful rosey pink :hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

Lady H - I'm so sorry hun that the witch arrived.... why can't she just bugger off!!:dohh: Take care of yourself this weekend and lots of special time for Lady H !:hugs:

Lils - your chart is looking great - you got crosshairs! (I'm becoming a chart stalker too!:haha:) It looks like you ov. 2 days after your OPK so maybe your 'window' isn't as small as you think? Or could just be FF....:shrug: Hope you are feeling better !

HTJ - that's so nice that DP is getting all sensitive and worrying -it's totally natural... I still think that way even with AD.. But it's nice to know that your OH is thinking and worrying just as much as you do. I really hope that IUI #3 is the one for you :hugs:

Purple - I hope you are okay?? was a little worried after reading your post :hugs: Are you not feeling well or is it family stuff?:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - how's it going hun? I hope you have something cool planned for the weekend - you always do! I'll be stalking your chart too...:haha::hugs:

Froliky - so glad to hear from you and still smiling about your spoiler the other day...:hugs: 

Asry - thanks -sorry maybe I got the cinnamon mixed up with someone from another thread even - my brain has been so foggy lately!... it's
the turning 40 thing :haha: Hope you are feeling ok:hugs:

Nessaw -you are not a terrible auntie - you just need your BF to dtd when it's needed :winkwink:and it sucks that we have to pinpoint the time for them - I know it takes all the fun out of it sometimes for us ! GL to you!

Grkprn - GL to you and hope you are feeling better soon:hugs:

Manu - where are you? hope you are well....

Okay now my brain is fried - Hello to everyone I missed and hope you have a wonderful weekend!

AFM - got a lot planned for today... running errands in the morning, then birthday lunch with DH and AD, then tonight going to sister-in-law's for dinner (she also invited my family so we could have a b-day get-together)...that is so sweet of her... (I think it was supposed to be a surprise that my family was going to be there but MIL let it slip :dohh: Oh well! I made it to the mammogram appointment yesterday (2nd trip) and it went ok - but BOY was it painful..:dohh:. I am NOT a large breasted woman so I asked the technician - does it hurt more it you have bigger boobs or smaller? She said it's more about age and time of month... so since I'm on the younger side (in Canada you usually don't go until you're 50 - but many doctors are starting to send women at 40 now)... the younger you are the more it hurts (breast tissue isn't as relaxed):haha: and also she said if you are on your AF (which I was) then it hurts more...Ofcourse -but I have to go then since I'm TTC it's the only safe time. Glad that is over... :winkwink:

Love you all!!!
xoxo


----------



## padbrat

Pad - once you get your crosshairs on your chart, it will pin down the exact date & then fill in lots of pretty colors for you on your fertile days (aqua), your super-fertile-prob-ov days (light green) & then expected AF days (pink) for the next month, so you can just click to June & see what FF says & pick the aqua colored days (gotta love FF ). But the only thing to watch out for is if your cycle varies by a couple days (like mine was CD18 this cycle, but usually CD19 or CD20...), so pinning it to 3 days might be tough unless you are really consistent. But I guess as long as you aren't doing it right the day before & day of - ? Is June your only month or are you basically just kicking it off in June? Lucky #13! We just had our 11th...

Funnily enough it has coloured in the chart for next month... but I think it has the wrong dates tbh....I think it still thinks I have a 28 day cycle and ov on CD 14..... hmmmm didn't have a huge surge in temps this morning....

We are kicking it off in June... am hoping that the FL sunshine will do the trick as I know so many ppl who have got pregnant on hols... hey every little helps!

Pad - sorry you had such a bummer of a week.... so hard too with DH away.... I hope you are feeling better hun and yay for making the Bding plans Lils is giving you great advice! Think pink, pinky pink, flowery lovely wonderful pink... pinky pink.... totally fab girly feminine pink...beautiful rosey pink 

Am really trying to think pink Dash.... think the world is giving me pink signs... so many I know preggers with girls or just had them... so come on pink stuff come to me!! LOL
Sounds a great weekend planned... and as I have just turned 40 myself I can confirm it is surviveable lol!!


----------



## LilSluz

*HAPPY 40th BIRTHDAY DASHKA!!!!*

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

*I hope you have the most wonderfully awesome birthday ever!!!!* How nice they planned a surprise birthday dinner for you!!! (even if MIL gave it away, you can pretend to be surprised - that's almost more fun!!!) :thumbup::flower: (& always remember that 40 is the new 30!!!:thumbup::hugs:)

So sorry your mammo was painful :nope::growlmad:. At least its over & you can have one more thing hopefully not to worry about! :shrug: And thanks for letting me know when NOT to go! (AF) I wonder if post-ov (sore bbs time) would also be bad? Maybe the in-betweener week would be best!? I hope you have some boobs left after that! Here we go - just in case, I'll give you some extra big juicy ones: :holly: :haha: (that's coming from a fellow small boob'er btw)

Lots of love to you dahling!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug:


----------



## padbrat

OMG is it actually today?

HAAAPPPPYYY BIRTHDAY Dash!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - hang in there kiddo! I would have thought you got a spike today too but it may be toying w/you. the first month is always the most confusing & sort-of a dry run, but as you go it ends up making more sense. I don't always agree w/FF myself as I think I o'd day before it says so (& my temps were prob just starting to post-ov rise when I took them). Its not exact bc of those reasons but it should get you within a day. :flower: We shall see... FF will change the color dates when it detects this ov - it prob just started with an avg. Hope you feel better today :flower::hugs: (love the pink writing!!!)

Dashka - oh yeah, my chart this month is really funky bc post-mc.:shrug: I think it really happened the night before it says I ov'd??? But, on my normal months I "usually" ov very quickly after +OPK (12-24 hrs?) - temp dip & spike. :winkwink: :flower: (btw, you share a bday w/my nephew - he's getting bar mitzfahed (sp?) tonight.)

Have a great weekend everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DASH! :thumbup::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::cake::cake::cake::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Asryellah

:cake:Happy Birthday Dashka !!! :cake: 
 



Attached Files:







imagesCA2QPLRM.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## purplelou

*Happy Birthday Dashka!!

https://www3.sugarshack.co.uk/media/catalog/category/birthday.jpg
Hope you're having a fab day!!
*


----------



## purplelou

Hello ladies, 

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend :D
I will pop on at some point over the weekend to do a proper catch up but we are having a tiny break from the ongoing tidy up and clear out :haha:

thank you for asking, I am fine, but yesterday was a bit trying - family stuff. never mind, have to get on with it .

big loves xxxxx


----------



## agape love

Happy Birthday Dashka....

Alright ladies lots of OV pain on the right. Hoping I will actually ovulate this time. Follie scan on Tuesday so FX'd.


----------



## Dwrgi

Happy Birthday Dash!!! Have a wonderful day and I hope that this year brings you all that you most desire! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Daksha happy birthday honey hope you have a fab day :flower:
You are a Taurus just like me.

Sorry ladies need to catch up again on all your posts as been MIA for a few days. Been crazy with family stuff and not been feeling too great. Hospital tomorrow so hopefully they will sort me out.

Take care all and promise to catch up tomorrow when I get home from appointment :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

good god those cakes look good.. but that may be the medrol talking =) happy bday dashka


----------



## padbrat

Carole only 1 day to go!!! YAYYAYAYAY!


----------



## jes8387

congrats!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Pad I am really hoping you are right and she doesn't keep me waiting too much longer as I am having some pretty crazy pains in my vjayjay that shoot right through me and cause me to scream and hold that area. Not a good look when you are out and about in the Middle East hahaha. 

Can't really complain as I am thankful every day for the position that I am now in and just want each and everyone of you to have this experience, preferably without the crazy vjayjay part.

Stalking this thread and praying that you all get ur BFP's real soon by any means necessary and Prad that yours is a super fluffy pink one x x x


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Carole, can't wait to hear she has arrived xx.


----------



## padbrat

Aww Carole I am sure she will be a good girl and not keep you hanging on... won't be long now!!

I am so excited for you!!


----------



## dashka

Hi wonderful ladies!!

THANK YOU soooo much for the birthday wishes!!! and the yummy cakes! yeah 40 isn't so bad - the family dinner with everyone was nice and I didn't pretend to be surprised cause everyone knew that I knew so it was cool.... Great to see my little nephews... tried to hold my 7 month old nephew as much as possible so that he could send his little baby vibes to his baby angels pals to come and join moi when they are ready to have me as a mom!!:winkwink::haha: I believe those babies have connections :haha:

Purple - I did read your journal after I posted that yesterday...We are here for you if you need to vent, or just for cyber hugs :hugs::hugs: Hope things get better soon hun:hugs:

Lils - thanks hun - I was told I had to go on my period while TTC as that is the only safe time... (but I guess you can go right after??) I didn't think my bbs were hurting anymore but realized they were still sensitive when the squashing began!!:haha: Hope you are taking it easy :hugs:

Carole - oh my gosh we have been worried about you..... your ticker says '1 day left'.... wow!!! You must be feeling very uncomfortable... :hugs: Oh just read the vjayjay part....ouch!! Good luck today at the doctor's... and hope Zara is here very soon!:hugs: It is Mother's Day here in Canada today...wouldn't that be great if she arrived today?!:hugs:

Pad - that is awesome that you'll be in FL... how long are you going for? Hopefully after the first month of using FF you'll get the hang of it....I just started my 2nd month and I think I'm going to upgrade to the VIP version (as it expires in a few days) GL and hugs!!:hugs:

Gotta go - AD is yelling for me.... Hope you have a wonderful day ladies....
Hello to everyone and big hugs to all!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

how is everyone going? Coming up to exciting time re testing for anyone? I am finally out of bed and over the worst of my flu and mc symptoms. Today is technically CD8 and I am supposed to start doing it according to my gyno. I am nervous about it but trying to stay positive :) 

Happy belated birthday Dashka hope you had a great day :hugs:

Fingers crossed for BFP's all round :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## TurtleMuffin

hello
1,000th visit, but 1st post...

3rd round IVF ICSI, last chance saloon. unexplained infertility, Just wondering whether anyone else is starting up another round about now? we are starting a short antagonist cycle, Ive just got back from 1st acupuncture appointment, about to start the herbal remedy they gave me. Feels weird that in two weeks I will hopefully be having EC, then waiting to see if there's ET, then waiting waiting waiting.... am upbeat, but nervous :wacko:.... anyone else feeling a bit and waiting to start... anyone else doing acupuncture? :bunny:
_________________________________________________________
:wedding:
Me 40, polyp removed 2010, no other probs...
husband 43, lower count for his guys no other probs...:spermy:
IVF ICSI Jan 2010 9 eggs 4 fertilized 1 ET BFP :bfp: - chem preg then MC .
IVF ICSI July 2011 9 eggs 4 fertilized 2 ET 2 frosties BFN :bfn:, frosties didn't make it.
IVF ISCI May 2012...


----------



## Madeline

hi turtle muffin, fingers crossed for you sending out wonderful thoughts that this will be a successful cycle :hugs:

Waiting is so difficult... I haven't done any acupuncture have you been doing it long? Does it hurt? Where do they put the needles?

Madeline xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Dash pleased you had a good Birthday... come on those baby vibes!! We are flying to FL on 1st June, we have a family wedding out there on the 7th of June and our 13th wedding anniversary is the 3rd of June.... would be awesome to fall preggers this time. Hubby phoned from Cyprus today and told me he is 100% behind us trying again in Fl... that is such a relief as he wasn't too keen to try again as he doesn't want to get his hopes up like all the other times and it comes to nothing... Please please please FL sun and pink sparkly baby dust work!! LOL

Welcome Turtle... i have had ED, but only once and it didn't work.... hoping 3rd time is a charm for you x


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole-huge good luck to you hun! Let us know how you get on and big kisses to Zara from us!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies - had a couple of days off and now trying to catch up :wacko:

Dashka, sorry I missed your birthday, so belated birthday wishes :cake: :hugs::hugs:

Purps, hope you are ok :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust: to everyone 



LilSluz said:


> Butterfly - your chart changed! how did you do it?

I cheated :haha: I manually overrode it as I got fed up with it being wrong :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Urghhh I am sooo pissed off... gonna have a rant! My Mum just called me to say that her Husband's bitach of a daughter is 10 weeks pregnant and is announcing it to the world.... FFS I am so sick and tired of it! It has been non stop these last few days and it is like someone is having a giant laugh and kicking me in the guts non stop......

ENOUGH NOW PLEASE!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hugs Pad xxxx


----------



## caroleb73

Pad honey that news sucks, I know just how much that hurts and knocks you back but try to focus on your wonderful hubby and how he is totally on board for your pink princess baby making marathon that is coming up. Nothing else matters right now just you and DH and your baby girl to be :hugs:

Hospital went ok for me today, they have given me antihistamine in the hope it will stop me scratching my skin off at night and then ease my insomnia. I have been having 2 hours sleep a night and it has got to the point that I was crying last night as so exhausted. Looks like Zara will keep us waiting a bit longer as not dilated yet o another appointment on Thursday. Gonna go swimming with a friend tomorrow to keep myself busy otherwise I am going to go crazy.

Well gonna get into my cool bath and ease this damn itching before I try to sleep but take care all and wishing you all sticky BFP's real soon :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Pad


----------



## dashka

Pad - :hugs::hugs::hugs: when it rains it pours eh? You've had enough this week for sure! Glad to hear DH is on board .... makes the trip to FL all the more exciting doesn't it?!! and since you're going for a wedding - so romantic too!:winkwink: Buy yourself some beautiful pink flowers and place them in the rooms you are most in to remind yourself of the gorgeous girly life coming soon!:hugs:

Lils - hope you are ok today hun.... must be a hard day for you...:hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - your chart is looking good!:winkwink:

Carole - oh hun - I wish we could all come over and take your mind off discomfort..:flower::flower:. I hope it gets better and that you can at least get some sleep to have energy for little Zara... :hugs:

Madeline - glad to hear you're feeling better... GL this month! :hugs:

Turtle - welcome!! and GL on this next round of IVF....:thumbup: hope it's the one!
I am doing acupuncture (but only 2X/month) and I'm doing natural TTC...
I've heard it being a very good compliment to IVF especially for implantation.

have a great night ladies! off to bed :sleep::sleep::sleep:

have a great day tomorrow ladies

xoxo


----------



## purplelou

Hi and welcome Turtle :hi: hope you stay here is short :)

Pad - oh noooooo!! big loves chick :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Carole - I am hoping little Zara doesn't keep you waiting too long to make an appearance! - keep us informed please?? :hugs:

Dwrgi - I thought of you this morning when I saw a man walking a dog very much like the one in your pic (with maybe a tad more darker brown around its muzzle) - I say walking...I should have said - being dragged!! how are you doing lovely?? when are you thinking about starting a new ivf??

Dashka - glad you had a lovely birthday :) :hugs:

Butterfly - I never knew you could manually override FF ! but anyway - your chart looks good!! :hugs:

Twinkle - big loves here :hugs: although Ive just put some in your journal - but then you can never have too many hugs as far as I know!

and huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone else... I hope your monday is not too awful!

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/funny-pictures-cat-says-you-are-letting-the-monday-in.jpg


----------



## Dwrgi

Carole-oh you poor thing! That sounds really uncomfortable, and you must be so stressed with everything! Come on Zara, we want to meet you!!! Hope the cool bath made you feel better, and swimming sounds like a good idea too! Thinking of you and sending you MASSIVE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and big :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:!

Pad-:argh::argh::argh::hissy::hissy::hissy::grr::grr: I know exactly what you mean! Like I have said on so many occasions, I'm expecting my 93 year old neighbour to announce she's pregnant next. It is just so unfair, but when you have your little princess in your arms, you will forget all of this grief, I promise! Thinking of you, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:

Dash-how does it feel to be a 40 year old????!!! Any different???!!! Hope you're enjoying your new age and I'm sure that it will bring you lots of joy and happiness! :hugs::hugs: P.S. How is AD behaving nowadays? 

Purple-yes, huskeys do enjoy dragging. Halties are the only way to go!!!! Did you have a nice weekend? I did get your post, I will answer later on today, just been sitting on a few jobs and not getting around to them, sorry! Big :hugs: to you for always thinking of others! :kiss:

Dr S-how are you? Are you starting the meds this week, did you say??? GL, anyway! x

Butterfly-cheating with your charts!!! I don't know!! I am secretly impressed, as I wouldn't know what I was cheating about! You're a star! :hugs:

Frol and Asry-big :hugs:

Lil-did you have a good weekend? Did you manage to get some time with DH??? Are you feeling better? Hope you're okay...., Axxxxx

Hello to everybody-Twinkle, Missy, HA, Bearlake, Coast, Newbies (that I can't remember names, grrr), Chicken, Jack, Lady H, big :hugs: and lots of luck to you!

OH and I were thrown a lifebelt on Saturday-it's not often we can say that! Did I mention that my clinic introduced a 3 for 2 offer on treatments the month after we had our last cycle? It's not as if they need the business, as they are crazy busy... Anyway, we were gutted about this as we would've waited one month, had we known, to be eligible. I did ask my consultant if we could be included in this deal, and she said she'd have to ask the other directors, but she didn't say 'no'! I thought she would. But, I emailed her again over the weekend, and we are good to go with another TWO shots of IVF, with the next in July, and EC booked for week beginning July 30th!!!!!! So excited and so pleased and so scared, too, but we can tamper with meds etc. this trime, as we know that we'll have another go too, after that. So, it's IMSI with intralipids, and possibly slightly lower meds. And, I'm going to make a concerted effort to eat more healthily over the next two months, so that ALL bases can be covered! :happydance::happydance:

Love to you all,
Axxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay that is brilliant news on the BOGOF IVF :haha: :yipee::wohoo:

I guess it will take so much more pressure off you hon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly-thank you so much! Can you make sense of my chart? I think that the dip today was because I was really cold in bed last night. It doesn't make sense otherwise.....

xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly-thank you so much! Can you make sense of my chart? I think that the dip today was because I was really cold in bed last night. It doesn't make sense otherwise.....
> 
> xxx

Hmm, I am a bit confused about your chart - I would say that you have not yet O'd but how long are your cycles normally? Have you had any (JT inspired or not :winkwink:) EWCM? :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

I know, it makes ZERO sense! That's why I gave up before as my temps. were all over the place. I THINK I ovulated last Tuesday (I just imagined JT in various X rated positions :haha::haha:) but remember that my OH had a tantrum then so we didn't do the deed. However, I had ov pains all day, which went on Weds. Cycles are generally 28 days, and normally ov on CD14, so last Tuesday would have been CD11 which is early, but perhaps IVF drugs have taken their toll. 

Remember I don't generally have lots of CM so can't say I found any! When I was stimming, I had LOADS. Tonnes! (TMI alert). I think today's was a blip as I was cold last night. I wouldn't worry your head though. Thanks for looking!! At least the lines are all quite pretty!

xxx


----------



## Asryellah

:yipee::yipee: yay Amanda!!! Great news about IVF!!! :yipee::yipee::friends:

About FF, weird dip..some ppl do have implantation dips, some dont and some have even they're not preggers. So hard to say what that dip is all about if you have already O'd.. I used to drive myself crazy searching for charts like mine :haha: have you done that yet?! Maybe you shouldn't :haha::headspin::tease:


----------



## Dwrgi

Asryellah said:


> :yipee::yipee: yay Amanda!!! Great news about IVF!!! :yipee::yipee::friends:
> 
> About FF, weird dip..some ppl do have implantation dips, some dont and some have even they're not preggers. So hard to say what that dip is all about if you have already O'd.. I used to drive myself crazy searching for charts like mine :haha: have you done that yet?! Maybe you shouldn't :haha::headspin::tease:

I know-searching will drive me insane!!!! I used to 'alter' my temps before, or keep taking my temperature until it made sense! I think that's why I gave up!

Gosh, I can't believe you're almost 8 weeks pregnant! That time has gone so quickly!! How are you feeling? So happy for you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

That searching is from :devil: itself :haha: I could do it for hours (seacretly at work!!!!) wonder I haven't got caught yet! :blush:

I know, time is flying but I'm wishing it to fly up to 12 week scan :haha: otherwise I'm pretty good. Have to wake up 1-2 a night for pee and feeling nausea almost all day, but not too bad though. Thanks for asking :hugs:

Carole, I hope you are feeling better now!! :hugs: Hope Zara will want to come to your arms soon :hugs::crib:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - omg that's brilliant news about your clinic!! I had to look up what IMSI was just now, and I happened across a thing where they spoke about an Italian study showing that couples might be up to twice as likely to concieve with IMSI as ICSI!! I am deloghted for you xxxx

Big huge :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! I checked out some new books and ordered one so had my nose in a book and lounging on the couch most of the weekend (well except mowing the lawn, cleaning pool, laundry, cleaning house and naps...). I love reading. 

Madeline -I am glad you are feeling a little better. :hugs: Hang in there. I hope the mc is a sign of good things to come. :bfp: :baby:~~~

Agape - I o in or around CD12..you must have longer cycles. Good Luck tomorrow and hope your follicle looks great and ready to be cracked! :)

HTJP - So sweet to hear your DH's softer side came out. Good Luck this cycle and glad you decided to relax on day of IUI. It's nice to be able to nurture yourself as much as possible when TTC this way.

Butterfly - Anything new? How are you feeling? When do you test? I know you POAS addict like me...sooooo. :)

Never - Congrats on tying the knot! :happydance: :flower:

Tigerlilly - Sending :baby: ~~~~ vibes for your ISCI coming up. What is your DH's azoosperm from? Mine is from chemotherapy/radiation from Hodgkin's Lymphoma when he was 19 yrs. old.

Dwrgi - I hope your running injury is better and hoping you o late as you did not get to have :sex:. However....so rooting for the buy 2 get 3rd one free for IVF!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!!!! :happdance:

Dashka - Sorry about the painful mammo. :hugs: I am glad it's over too!! Belated Happy 40th! Glad it was a good birthday!! I hope AD gets over her yelling phase. :hugs:

Purple - Sorry about the family drama or what not. I hope all is well with you now. :hugs:

Carol - I hope you feel better a.s.a.p.!!!!!!!! :hugs: I hope Zara has already arrived when I write this. :) Enjoy the swimming in the meantime.

Chickenchaser - What is your status? Where are you at in the cycle?

HA & Titi - Prayed for you both last night (along with many of the other ladies). I hope the Friday party went well, HA. :hugs:

Lil - Sorry about the cramps. Man, you have had one heck of a month lady!! Tell DH to take it easy on you. He's going to stress you the freak out and that is not good for you!! :hugs: I am going to have to come over and give him a piece of my mind!!!!!! :growlmad:

grkprn - Welcome and good luck with this cycle!! You have been TTC for a long time!!! :hugs: I hope you get your :bfp: now that you have some help!!

LadyH - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry about the damn :witch: :hugs:

Pad - I love the pink font color! Sorry about the baby news!! It does feel like a knife to the heart!! :hugs: Sending lots of xxxxxxxxx vibes for June!! Glad DH is on board now too, that is always a major + !!!!! I hope all the girl pregnancies are a good thing but I understand how sometimes it feels like a bad joke. :hugs:

DrS - Sorry you were not able to get the us for free. Sounds like you have a tough clinic sorta. I hope the meds go well and this cycle gives you a big fat :bfp: Good Luck!!!!

Nessaw - I bet the playhouse is so cute though. Ahh, very sweet!! I hope all that hard work produced a man ready for :sex: and you o on time! What CD are you? Do you do the temping or OPKs?

Twinks - "hi"!!!! I hope you are well!! 

Turtlemuffin - That's another funny name. :haha: Good luck with IVF this round!!!! :hugs: I did and still do acupuncture and found it helped with lowering my stress levels for TTC. I wish you the best!!!! 

Hugs to everyone else!! I hope everyone is good & chime in when you want...we're here! :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! I had so much news to catch up on that I don't even want to TRY to cover you all for fear of missing someone! So, I'll jump right back in with an AFM - Started back up on my Clomid on Saturday. I'm CD7 now, and even though it may seem silly, I like taking the Clomid because it allows me to feel that I am actually DOING something to help this process along. But then, I went and left my meds at home this morning and if I wait until my work day is finished, I won't get to take it until 10:00pm - 12 hours later than normal, so, looks like I'll be driving home here in a bit to get it.

I also woke up Saturday with what is either a head cold or a sinus infection... either way it is nasty. Physically, I feel like absolute garbage, but mentally I'm still in good spirits and staying positive. I have my third IUI in a week, so I have just enough time to work on getting healthy again... lots of orange juice for me!

Gah! Boss is sending me on an errand...more later girls! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies

froliky - I'm very new to all this. I only had my implant taken out on the 2nd May (1 day after our 13th wedding anniversary) I had my first AF a week later (my first in 6 years) and I'm now on CD6. I'm finding it all over whelming to be honest, and reading all the stories on here by you lovely ladies scares the hell out of me. I feel for you all greatly and pray you all get your BFP's. XXX


----------



## dashka

Good day ladies...

Dwrgi - YAY!!!! So excited about the BOGO for IVF!!! that is awesome news and will take some pressure off you for sure.... So happy for you and glad that you are going to have a bit of time before to 'get yourself ready'....:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yeah - 40 feels the same doesn't it....? still can't believe it though when I look at my b-day cards and see a BIG 40 on the front.... yikes -who's 40?...oh yeah me!:dohh: AD is same - we're trying our best -she has good days and bad -like everyone else I guess...We are still potty training (and she turned 3 in Feb.)

HTJ - sorry you're not feeling well....:flower: Hey we are both CD7 today!
I really hope all goes well for your next IUI!:hugs:

Hello to everyone and hope you are having a great day.... 
gotta run!! xoxo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

YAY Dwrgi for BOGOFFS! How awesome and not long to wait either!

Dash and Fro I know I know I am trying to think pink... but this bloody kickings from life are p**sing me off! I know... I have no right to moan things could be a lot worse... Hubby phoned from Cyprus tonight and I told him and he told me don't even think about her we will have our own one soon enough... awww so sweet, even though I don't believe it!

Have jumped on the pineapple juice wagon!

Carole... any news.. not that I expect you to be on here updating us... but hey.. we need to know!

Oppsie Hit hope you got those meds!!


----------



## padbrat

Ps Butterfly....still think I Ovd on CD 19???


----------



## dashka

this is going to be my first attempt at attaching a photo.... hope it works....I thought it was cool - On Friday went for a walk at lunch (with a colleague) and this butterfly attached to my arm (it was so windy) and she wouldn't let go for about 2 straight minutes.... She turned around and looked at me and I think was trying to send me some sort of message (I called her the birthday butterfly :winkwink:) She took a photo and later when we looked at it -we noticed on the ground directly below the butterfly was a gold heart on the sidewalk..... can you see it??? (they have those every so often stamped into this particular sidewalk)...but how flukey is that that it would show up directly below the butterfly in the photo... I hope she was trying to tell me to hang in there xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Phew, Pad, your chart looks as crazy as mine!!!! I don't get all the spikes-everybody else's seem to be up, then down, then up, and that's it!! You and me girl, we're on the charting rollercoaster!!!

Your hubby was so sweet to say that-and who's to say that you won't have your own, eh????!! Think positive, Pads! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies hope your day has been ok.

I actually had a little more energy today as the antihistamine that I took yesterday relieved my incessant scratching at night and allowed me to get a little more sleep:happydance: today is my due date and no sign of Zara attempting to escape so will just have to see what the next few days bring. I have an appointment at the hospital on Thursday morning if she does not make an appearance by then. My tummy must be too cozy for her:haha:

Will keep stalking you all and willing those sticky BFP's to happen real soon :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey ladies hope your day has been ok.
> 
> I actually had a little more energy today as the antihistamine that I took yesterday relieved my incessant scratching at night and allowed me to get a little more sleep:happydance: today is my due date and no sign of Zara attempting to escape so will just have to see what the next few days bring. I have an appointment at the hospital on Thursday morning if she does not make an appearance by then. My tummy must be too cozy for her:haha:
> 
> Will keep stalking you all and willing those sticky BFP's to happen real soon :hugs:

Good luck Carole-I'm thinking of you! xxxxx

Dashka-that photo is fab, and how spooky! That's defo a message to hang on! xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the photo dashka :thumbup::happydance:

Pad and dwrgi you two are enough to make me want to give up temping with your rollercoasters :haha::haha: Just kidding :wacko: but it doesn't look like either of you have O'd yet from your charts :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly-:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## nessaw

hi all, am just chilling after spending the day taking 60 7 yr olds to the zoo!

Carole-hope all is well.i've been reading ur comments for a long time now and am so pleased for u.hope zara arrives soon.

padbrat-i feel like everyone i know is pregnant.my best friend who i talked about ttc lastsummer and who said she wasnt going to try til xmas text me last oct to say she was pg on her first go and i'm trying my best to be happy and enjoy it for her but its so hard.
by happy coincidence her baby shower is the same afternoon as my nieces birthday so cant make it and feel like a [email protected]#*& for being relieved.

hi and baby dust to all the other ladies and newbies on here.am still on my phone so havent worked out icons yet-will get there eventually!

afm am 9dpo cd 19.got my blood tests on thurs.pretty sure am not pg.since i came off the injection this time i've had cramps for a wk before my af arrives and they've turned up:-( never had this before tho never really paid that much attention as never ttc before!

frolicky if i work out how to attach a pic i'll show u the playhouse.the bf dtd bless him so all good!


----------



## nessaw

i do opks.just the cheap ones.didnt really want to spend the pennies on the digi ones as hoped it wouldnt take long!!ho hum.usually get a light line day then a dark then a light.my cycle has never been the same length twice in a row and since i've learnt all about cd and ov and lp etc from u lovely ladies my days from first day of period to ov are never the same but neither is the length of my lp.there is margin for error with the lp but it varies from 11 to 16 days.af seems to turn up 2 wks and 1-2 days after darkest opk so after the first couple of months of getting excited at 13/14 dpo i dont even bother to spend money on hpts.

sorry for the long me me me post but i dont really have many people to confide it about this as i didnt want to tell many friends that we were trying cos i couldnt face the questions every month.good decisions in many ways but not in others!

have a fab day/night wherever u all are,thanks for listening xx


----------



## Lady H

Me post all you like Ness, that's what it's for! Fx for you xx


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies :) and huge :hugs: from me to you!

my colleague is off today so won't have time for a big long post, so just wanted to say - have a lovely day :)

but I had to say dwrgi and pad - your charts are really quite odd :wacko: Id love to know what's going on there!


----------



## Dwrgi

Neesaw-oh you poor thing! Reading your post made me think so much of my own situation with my own BF (who I now don't see!). She got pregnant on first month of trying and HATES her husband. It broke my heart and I just couldn't see her (admittedly, she was rather insensitive, talking about her sore boobies, etc.). We all know how you feel and we will give you as much support as you need. From my understanding, as long as LP is over 10 days, you're okay. Anything less than this, then there may not be enough progesterone to support a pregnancy. I don't know about how important ov day is-anything between 12-16 days is normal, I think?? Somebody, help me out here! Happy?? Where are you???????? But it may be worth trying some acupuncture which is brilliant for regulating cycles, and balancing hormones out. Good luck, and stick with us!
:hugs:

Dr S-where are you at? You've started IVF meds, I think?? How are you getting on with it?? x

Purps-I KNOW! What are they about? This morning, it was even lower than normal. I know there are possible reasons-cold bedroom, I think I'm getting a cold, but the spikes make no sense at all. Hope they don't rush you off your feet today! Big :hugs: to you, Axxx

Butterfly-:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:, just because! 

Pad-how are you today hun? Keep thinking to yourself, you'll be announcing your pregnancy soon! Think positive hun! :hugs::hugs:

Lady H, Chicken, Jack, newbies-a big :thumbup::thumbup:

Lil-what are you up to hun? Hope you're okay, and feeling better! :hugs:

Carole, a HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! Let's hope Zara gets moving soon! Thinking of you, Axxxx

Dashka-hello hun! That butterfly was amazing! Big :hugs: to you!

Lots of love to you all, including those who are MIA, Twinkle, Never, NS, Bearlake, Missy, Happy, etc. :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly-look what you've done to me????!! You've turned me into a charting maniac!!! Have been trying to find information about spiky charts, and found this. In your experienced opinion, do you agree???

_A spiky chart with no clear rise that remains elevated equals an annovulatory chart. 

Ovulatory chart will have a .03-.05 (or higher) rise that remains for 3 days. That indicates ovulation. If temperature falls .05 or more the AF is coming. If it stays elevated for 18 days you are more than likely pregnant. _

Great! Googling is NOT a good idea!!!! 

:wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

And even more confusing, I now have creamy/milky CM in my nickers (TMI alert :winkwink::winkwink:) and have very light periody type pains, REALLY LIGHT, in fact BARELY detectable, but there! OMG, I'm an addict!!!! 

Help me please! Wrestle the mouse from my hand..... what is going on???? I've lost my mind!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly-look what you've done to me????!! You've turned me into a charting maniac!!! Have been trying to find information about spiky charts, and found this. In your experienced opinion, do you agree???
> 
> _A spiky chart with no clear rise that remains elevated equals an annovulatory chart.
> 
> Ovulatory chart will have a .03-.05 (or higher) rise that remains for 3 days. That indicates ovulation. If temperature falls .05 or more the AF is coming. If it stays elevated for 18 days you are more than likely pregnant. _
> 
> Great! Googling is NOT a good idea!!!!
> 
> :wacko:

I have to be honest with you A, your chart does look anovulatory right now - having said that it also looks like you might O today or tomorrow (which could give you a 32 day cycle) or there are charts that still look a bit like this and then get higher temps later and still get pg (I have been chart surfing :blush:)

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly-look what you've done to me????!! You've turned me into a charting maniac!!! Have been trying to find information about spiky charts, and found this. In your experienced opinion, do you agree???
> 
> _A spiky chart with no clear rise that remains elevated equals an annovulatory chart.
> 
> Ovulatory chart will have a .03-.05 (or higher) rise that remains for 3 days. That indicates ovulation. If temperature falls .05 or more the AF is coming. If it stays elevated for 18 days you are more than likely pregnant. _
> 
> Great! Googling is NOT a good idea!!!!
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I have to be honest with you A, your chart does look anovulatory right now - having said that it also looks like you might O today or tomorrow (which could give you a 32 day cycle) or there are charts that still look a bit like this and then get higher temps later and still get pg (I have been chart surfing :blush:)
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Great! I'm on it, Butterfly!!! Tonight, ooooh la la, although it will have to be a quickie as we're off out!!! Bit of decadent early evening rumpy for me then!!

Don't understand the ov pains last Tuesday either. All very weird. 

Chart surfing is something that can easily become a serious hobby, as I've dsicovered this morning!!!!

Good morning to you, though, young lady!!! And 'thank you' obviously!

Now I have to go and teach!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

I was just about to say - "what about your ov pains" ???

Is your bedroom/house widly fluctuating in temperature?? is your thermometer/battery ok??
would it be worth thinking about taking vaginal temps ??? (I have read that's more accurate)

sorry to jump in but It's very interesting!


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't really know much about Ov pains - I always think that if anything gets a bit painful around there then I have wind! :haha::haha:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly67 said:


> I don't really know much about Ov pains - I always think that if anything gets a bit painful around there then I have wind! :haha::haha:

:haha:

Dwrgi always has ov pains......so can you get ov pains but not ov?? (iyswim)


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I don't really know much about Ov pains - I always think that if anything gets a bit painful around there then I have wind! :haha::haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Dwrgi always has ov pains......so can you get ov pains but not ov?? (iyswim)Click to expand...

You are right, Purps, that is my one sign that I am ovulating! Or so I thought. I don't have EWCM so that doesn't help.... I did have my CD2 and 21 bloods done years ago to show that I WAS ovulating, but who knows. Maybe I'm perimenopausal??? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggggggggggggghhhhhh!!

Sorry for turning this into a Me forum! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning to all of you amazing women out there! :hugs: :coffee:

Carole - *looking at watch and taping my toe* Where is that little Ms. Zara? Eh, no matter... you'll spend the next 18 years waiting on her... to find all her dolls, to brush her teeth, to finish her makeup, to make sure her hair is perfect... and you will love every amazing, wonderful moment of it! :happydance: SOOO glad the meds worked for your itching! That must have been so miserable for you!

Butterfly - :rofl:=D&gt; re: wind

Pad - I know very, VERY little about charting... and even *I* can see that your charts are both cra-zay-zzee! Wish I could help!

Dwrgi - Ditto what I said to Pad! You ladies are off the hook! :wacko: I hope your.... "decadent early evening rumpy" (which made me LOL hard @ work) went as planned :D or better than planned! :blush:

Chicken - Where ya been girlie? Hope all is well with ya!

Lady H - You still lurking around here? :thumbup:

Dash - Happy Belated 40th! :hugs:

Frolicky - Glad you found a good book to curl up with! That "me" time is always good, and books are a great way to escape! :D :coffee:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone I missed, cause I know there are plenty!

AFM - still sick as a dog. Doc said it's viral - an upper respiratory infection, so antibiotics won't help at this point. These ALWAYS turn into full blown sinus infections for me, and that will happen over the next few days, just in time for me to be SUPER sick for my IUI on Monday.

I have been trying to keep my body clear of all possible meds while TTC but I have had to break down and take sinus meds just to get through my days right now. Physically, I'm bloody miserable! I don't get paid sick days, and with the extra $ for the treatments/iui, I just can't afford to take time off right now. I'm working 65 hr weeks currently between both jobs and DP is working nearly as many, and we're still having to beg, borrow and steal just to come up with sperm money! HA! And I KNOW many of you ladies know exactly what I'm talkin' about. This TTC business isn't cheap! :haha:

Speaking of meds... that reminds me I gotta take my Clomid. *gulp* OK day 4 of 5 - good to go! Oh! and THAT reminder reminds me... time to go order "frozen pop!" Dang... sometimes I think it would be so much easier if I was straight! LMAO!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Ladies! I&#8217;ve been a bit busy w/my work & DH&#8217;s biz. We&#8217;re going to NYC Thurs & Fri for a &#8220;launch party&#8221; to roll-out the biz & software apps. There&#8217;s going to be 500 people there so as you can imagine, I am a bit overwhelmed/stressed! (truthfully, I just want it to be over with)

Dwrgi &#8211; YAYYYYYY!!!!!! :yipee: OMG, I can&#8217;t believe you are getting TWO MORE IVF&#8217;s for free!!! :wohoo: Good for you for asking! Hey, the worst thing they could have said to you when you asked is &#8220;no&#8221; right? That&#8217;s so freaking awesome, you must be so psyched!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: Also, I am going to throw out a theory on your chart, so just &#8220;another idea&#8221;. Perhaps the meds messed with your current cycle & you are ovulating TODAY! It is your lowest temp yet & all of your previous &#8220;highs&#8221; never went above any of your pother highest temps? Hey, when I had HSG, of course 1st month I temped, I had a 43-day cycle & didn&#8217;t ov until CD28! It happens. That&#8217;s why it is so great that you started charting now to see what your body is doing/how it responds to certain things&#8230; perhaps a look into that dressing closet might be in order &#8220;just in case&#8221; (worst thing that can happen is having fun! :sex:) &#8211; Note: I wrote this before even seeing you & butterfly&#8217;s conversation!!! (I&#8217;m writing this in Word & going back & forth &#8211; cheater! :haha: ) &#8211; About ov pains I can&#8217;t find it now but didn&#8217;t you say you were having pains just yest too? Sorry we forced you into chart addiction! (ok, not really sorry) :haha:

Fro &#8211; I can&#8217;t believe that you are almost 9 weeks?! Reading sounds so relaxing &#8211; perfect for your &#8220;condition&#8221; :winkwink: When&#8217;s next appt?

Dashka &#8211; 40, 39 who cares right? The butterfly was SO COOL! :thumbup: AND the heart underneath! Maybe &#8220;someone&#8221; trying to tell you that you are not alone & that you are loved&#8230; :winkwink:

Butterfly &#8211; Oooooh, chart is looking really great &#8211; FX! (P.S. so how did you force a change of ov date on FF? I might want to do the same)

Madeline &#8211; how you doing hun? Hope you are OK :hugs:

Asry &#8211; Oh wow, almost 8 weeks! Don&#8217;t worry, that means only 1 month until 12wk scan. Try to occupy yourself with a nice book or TV series during down time :hugs:

Pad &#8211; What&#8217;s the pineapple juice for? Your chart is definitely confusing me so I am following you to &#8220;see what&#8217;s next&#8221;! :haha: Think Pink!

Purple &#8211; eeek &#8211; busy day for you then darlin&#8217;! Hope you are doing better :hugs:

HTJ &#8211; not long now until IUI#3! Hope cold/sinus infection/resp virus goes away! I get allergy/sinus issues a lot & I hate it &#8211; hard to concentrate at work with that horrible headache & pressure&#8230; Hope you feel better! :flower: P.S. &#8211; Some people swear by getting sick correlating w/BFP, so&#8230; ? :winkwink:

Carole &#8211; Glad to hear that scratching is gone &#8211; hives? c&#8217;mon Zara!!! Was hoping she&#8217;d come early to relieve the back symptoms! What&#8217;d you do, put a couch & TV in there for her? I wouldn&#8217;t wanna come out either! :haha:

Nessaw &#8211; FX for Thursday!!! Don&#8217;t give up hope yet. I&#8217;ve heard countless women think AF coming bc of cramps only to find a BFP :winkwink: Oh yeah, LP &#8220;typically&#8221; stays constant at 12-14 days, but can still be 11-16 days &#8220;normally&#8221;, but your FP can range very widely. Pad & I have 5-week cycles, so we don&#8217;t even ov until CD19-21(ish) (this isn&#8217;t considered &#8220;late ov&#8221; but still just within normal), while others ov early CD11-12. Therefore, some people who ov early (<CD11) try natural foods & supps things to delay ov as much as possible to give lil eggy time to mature. If you are ov&#8217;ing CD10, I would definitely look into delaying that FP (hopef you won&#8217;t need to tho if BFP in your future!). I have heard about using cinnamon, but can&#8217;t remember the rest &#8211; Dashka? (unless you are doing IVF I suppose doesn&#8217;t matter bc they pick the eggs that are best???) Oh yeah, I miscarried right after BF gave birth.. Talk about torture holding that baby & seeing them constantly&#8230;:nope::shy:

DrS &#8211; updates please! :winkwink:

Chicken &#8211; don&#8217;t be scared by reading our stories, just &#8220;be informed&#8221;. Every one of us has gone thru very different things even if we have some similar traits, so buck up lil chickie! 

HA &#8211; loving your 11-egg news still honey! And your hospital pic! :winkwink:

:hi: grkprn, LadyH, Bear (where are you?), Never, Tiger, Titi, OMM, Hope & anyone I missed & anyone else lurking!

I may not make it on here much until the big party is over & I&#8217;m back home&#8230; at least 2WW should go by fast! (hopefully) My biggest concern is keeping my stress levels down as we are both super-stressed - way too much going on, I want my life back! :growlmad: But at least I&#8217;m back to normal as far as pain & cramping &#8211; whew! Power-walking again & everything so doing pretty good otherwise! :thumbup: :hugs: to all -

xoxoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS, great minds think alike on dwrgi's Oing :haha::thumbup:

You can override O by going down to the section under your chart that says 'Ovulation Detector' then you will see a Tuning/Override button :thumbup:

NYC sounds very exciting, have a great time, that is one place that is on my list of places to see :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

thanks all for asking. havent got a great deal going on. started lupron friday night (then switched to morning on sat as told to by my re). and medrol at night. been kinda headachy at night and rather bloaty but otherwise ok. i was bummed last night causei couldnt finish my gym class. felt like either my bladder or uterus were gonna fall out. ive heard lupron can cause cramps so.. maybe that was it. who knows. hopefully i get my period ths weekend or monday then get a baseline us then off to visit mom and dad and old friends.. then stims on june 1. going slow and fast at the same time. im kinda meh about the whole thing right now. get annoyed everytime someone announces they are pregnant (rather than super bummed out) with 2 people yesterday alone. but then again two friends LOSS MENTIONED: had d&c's last week END MENTION so i guess the grass is always greener. 

you all seem to be ticking along nicely. hope the weather where you all are is lovely and you are getting out to have fun too


----------



## grkprn

HitTheJackpot said:


> AFM - still sick as a dog. Doc said it's viral - an upper respiratory infection, so antibiotics won't help at this point. These ALWAYS turn into full blown sinus infections for me, and that will happen over the next few days, just in time for me to be SUPER sick for my IUI on Monday.
> 
> I have been trying to keep my body clear of all possible meds while TTC but I have had to break down and take sinus meds just to get through my days right now. Physically, I'm bloody miserable! I don't get paid sick days, and with the extra $ for the treatments/iui, I just can't afford to take time off right now. I'm working 65 hr weeks currently between both jobs and DP is working nearly as many, and we're still having to beg, borrow and steal just to come up with sperm money! HA! And I KNOW many of you ladies know exactly what I'm talkin' about. This TTC business isn't cheap! :haha:
> 
> Speaking of meds... that reminds me I gotta take my Clomid. *gulp* OK day 4 of 5 - good to go! Oh! and THAT reminder reminds me... time to go order "frozen pop!" Dang... sometimes I think it would be so much easier if I was straight! LMAO!! :haha::haha::haha:

:wave: How's the clomid going? I just finished my last dose last night! :thumbup: So we'll see how the rest of the month goes :)

Wow! I hope you start to feel better soon -- everyone has been sick around me at work; this cold season is still fighting on!

When is your IUI scheduled?


----------



## purplelou

Lils - I hope you get a bit or R&R during all that! Phew! and I hope everythjing goes well at the launch party - it all sounds super exciting!! :hugs:

DrS - good lucky lovely with this next cycle :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Lil - Really? Dang, if I had known that, I would have gotten sick on purpose! heheh

Grkprn - Clomid is going fine. I had the worst moodiness yet though this round on days 2&3 of the clomid (cd6&7). I had poor DP stymied because I kept crying over everything! Otherwise, all is fine. My ovaries should start hurting any day now :D Thanks for the well-wishes re: being sick. It does seem like sooo many people have it right now. Even my boss stayed home today with the same thing. Apparently it is good to be the boss :D You try to keep healthy... this is miserable!

My follicle check is scheduled for Saturday morning, and if that goes as planned, then IUI will be on Monday the 21st. How about you? Do you have any of your appts scheduled yet?


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!
Dwrgi  you go girl  just incase the ov. Is happening today! :thumbup: Sometimes people get cramping too from cysts (common and they usually resolve on their own) so that could be happening sometimes.??? (ie. if you felt that last week and didnt ov -just a thought) Good luck and most of all  have fun girl.. You always make me LOL Hey when you mention JT. Is that John Taylor (Duran Duran). I think I recall you mentioning once but cant remember? Funny Im trying to get tickets in 20 minutes they are playing close by at the end of the summer (about 90 min drive) I was a huge huge fan as a teenager and JT was my favourite. :winkwink:

Lils  OMG you sound sooooo busy!! What kind of business is DH starting up? And NYC  how exciting!! :thumbup:Ive only been once  and loved it. Please dont get too stressed hun. Take it easy and remember your Reiki . OMMMMM.OMMMM:hugs:

Dr.S, HTJ, Grkprn  Good luck with the meds ladies! Xoxo:hugs:

Butterfly  your chart is looking awesome. Could that be an implantation dip there???:winkwink:

Fro  glad you are taking it easy  (but that long list of chores doesnt sound like it???!)

Purple - cool to see your journal  you go girl!:winkwink:

Carole  thanks for the update.. You are so lovely to post here and encourage us when you must be feeling so uncomfortable.. You are almost there!! Cant wait!:hugs:

HTJ  oh hope you are feeling better really soon and that it doesnt get worse.:hugs:

Nessaw - further to what Lils wrote  do you normally ovulate early? I do around Day 12 (but last month it was Day 11 according to FF). I am doing ¼ tsp cinnamon in my smoothie.. and just taking stuff to improve egg quality (CoQ10, Maca, Omega Fish Oil and stuff like that) Dont know of anything else to delay ovulation though Good luck to you!!!:flower:

Big hello and hugs to HA (I need to get on your journal), Lady H, Pad, Asry, Madeline, Manu , Never, Tiger, Bear, Chicken and anyone I missed (sorry!):hugs:

Gotta run but wanted to post this cause it made me feel better (have it taped to my computer at work) although most days I have trouble following :haha: It kind of gives me a little peace that I only have to do it 'for today'....(Lils you would appreciate it)

(The Reiki Ideals)
JUST FOR TODAY, I WILL LET GO OF ANGER.
JUST FOR TODAY, I WILL LET GO OF WORRY.
JUST FOR TODAY, I WILL GIVE THANKS FOR MY MANY BLESSINGS.
JUST FOR TODAY, I WILL DO MY WORK HONESTLY.
JUST FOR TODAY, I WILL BE KIND TO MY NEIGHBOUR AND EVERY LIVING THING.

xoxo:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Chicken - Wow! What do you mean you took out implant? Was that for bc and why did it prevent menstruation for so long? That does not seem very natural imho but what do I know? Lil is right, don't worry, just inform. Thanks for your support.

Dash - Awe! The butterfly is a neat story and thanks for the poem. I too o in or around CD12 and had a LP around 14 days and I get a BFP so I guess a shorter FP isn't so bad. Only a few more days to go for testing. :baby: ~~~

Butterfly - :baby: ~~~~~ to you too! Glad things are looking good. 

Nessaw - :hugs: 10po.....I am hoping for you. :hugs:

Lil - Wow! How is it that you always have the busiest schedule after O. Sigh. I am hoping the stress ends up being a positive thing and glad that it does take your mind off the TWW which is hell to think about. :hugs: I am also so glad to hear the cramps have finally subsided. Ufda.

Arsy - How are you? :hugs: Scan is coming up. Are you going to buy a doppler?

DrS - Sorry about the pregnancy and mc announcements. Ugh. I know the rollercoaster of emotions can be such a biootchh sometimes. Hang in there! There is a silver lining...

HTJP - I hope you feel better and the lower immune system is good for baby conceiving. Good luck Saturday! Go to bed as early as possible!!! :hugs:

Grkprn - Good luck to you too with this new cycle!!

Purple & HA - I need to venture to your journals you sly women! ;)

Carol - :hugs: I can't wait to meet your LO! Cheers to healthy mom & baby!!

Dwrgi - I hope the :spermy: gets the egg!! :hugs: Dashka is right, you are quite funny

Hi to everyone else!! Madeline, Twinks, LadyH, Missy, Manuiti, Never, Newbies (who seem to be MIA) and anyone else I missed. 

One of the books I am reading is called "Diaper Free" and I find it rather good. My sister was telling me how her son had diaper rash so bad (sensitive little guy) that he would bleed. Anyway, for those interested...I checked it out from my library.


----------



## dashka

thanks Fro..... I feel better about ovulating early .... You didn't have any meds with your IUI did you? I am seeing my doctor in 2 weeks to get a referral for a clinic... may try IUI in a few months once I get the app't... we'll see :)

YIPPEEE!!!! I got Duran Duran tickets!!! we go on Sept.1st .... I know it's far away but I'm so excited as I've never seen them in concert and this summer I'll be seeing my favourite current band (ColdPlay) and my favourite band from my teenage years - Duran Duran.... Whoo HOO!!! Pretty sad that DDuran is playing at CasinoRama (at at Casino)... that's where all the 80's bands end up!


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> thanks Fro..... I feel better about ovulating early .... You didn't have any meds with your IUI did you? I am seeing my doctor in 2 weeks to get a referral for a clinic... may try IUI in a few months once I get the app't... we'll see :)
> 
> YIPPEEE!!!! I got Duran Duran tickets!!! we go on Sept.1st .... I know it's far away but I'm so excited as I've never seen them in concert and this summer I'll be seeing my favourite current band (ColdPlay) and my favourite band from my teenage years - Duran Duran.... Whoo HOO!!! Pretty sad that DDuran is playing at CasinoRama (at at Casino)... that's where all the 80's bands end up!

They are amazing live-saw them in December in Cardiff. Flippin marvellous. So good that I had EWCM the next day!! I kid you not!!!!!!!!

Gotta run, love to you, Axxxxx


----------



## grkprn

HitTheJackpot said:


> Lil - Really? Dang, if I had known that, I would have gotten sick on purpose! heheh
> 
> Grkprn - Clomid is going fine. I had the worst moodiness yet though this round on days 2&3 of the clomid (cd6&7). I had poor DP stymied because I kept crying over everything! Otherwise, all is fine. My ovaries should start hurting any day now :D Thanks for the well-wishes re: being sick. It does seem like sooo many people have it right now. Even my boss stayed home today with the same thing. Apparently it is good to be the boss :D You try to keep healthy... this is miserable!
> 
> My follicle check is scheduled for Saturday morning, and if that goes as planned, then IUI will be on Monday the 21st. How about you? Do you have any of your appts scheduled yet?

My follicle check is scheduled for next Monday the 21st -- woo hoo! An exciting day for both of us! :happydance: Wishing you the best on Saturday!


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - so funny LOL!! - I'm sure it will be amazing the seats are pretty good - It will bring back 'my youth' I'm sure and probably some EWCM too!!! hee heee

So are your references to JA - John Taylor?


----------



## padbrat

Well I am pleased you are all as confused as me about my chart... sorry Dwrgi feel a little better that yours is a bloody rollercoaster too! LOL

I thought I would OV cd 19.... maybe I didn't....maybe I haven't Ov'd at all...OMG am I menopausal????? OMG NOOOO!!

Am now panicking massively...

Still have EWCM days 17-20..... but have never have OV pains... this has thrown all my plans for June into turmoil....

Hit hope you feel better soon hun! I suffer with sinusitis too .... it is horrible!

COME ON ZARA!!!!

Dash how are you chicken? And you Fro?

Lils you are an absolute star in all ways and I wish I could have come to Bath to see you... but Butterfly, Dwrgi and Purps will have to give you a big hug from me!

Am now worried.... even Butterfly doesn't know what is going on......

Pad goes and has a massive panic flap.....


----------



## LilSluz

Taking much-needed BNB break...

Dash - from what I was reading CD11-12 is really not considered "early" (like an issue) unless <CD11 so I wouldn't say its a problem for you, i always just thought you were trying to improve it since it was close... :thumbup: FREAKIN LOVE DURAN DURAN lucky girl!!! Hey the upside to the Casino (is it really called "CasinoRama? LOL) - you can get a little closer :winkwink::shy: :haha: Maybe it will work out right for ov (Dwrgi's comments!) :haha: 

I read somewhere that >CD21 was considered "late ov" so I'm OK (CD19-20), but I'm on the cusp, too (just the other way) (?) Now that I said those cramps went away, about 10 mins later I started getting & still have throbbing pains today... And thank you for the Reiki Ideals! As you can see, I'm still working on #2 (so I'm going to skip over #2 "just for today" :haha:). Ommmm, Ommmmm :hugs::hugs::hugs
(oh yeah, DH is now a partner in a biz which involves software/mobile apps)

Fro - I know, every month I'm either working like a dog or sick post-ov (or both) whats up w/that!? :dohh::hugs::hugs: I'm done w/this biz stuff after the party tho except for giving a little financial advice here & there...c'mon Friday! :happydance:

Dwrgi - forget the grapefruit juice & mucinex ladies, you just need DD! AND its "all natural" too! :rofl: too funny!


----------



## padbrat

Lils good luck in NY!!! Go for it girl!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

HitTheJackpot - Hi hun I'm here but just finding it all a little over whelming at the moment and you ladies write so fast :haha: I just get to the point where I think I have a hold on what is going on with everyone, then you start talking charting and that totally throws me off :nope: Stay with me I will get there eventually :thumbup: 
"frozen pop!" :haha: Make sure to defrost it properly, you dont want to get a chill :haha: I hope you are feeling better soon.

LilSluz - Thank you :hugs:

froliky2011 - Yes it was the contraceptive implant, 2, 1 after each other, hence the 6 years. It is common for it to stop AF and I agree with you it isn't very natural but it was the best option for me at the time. We would have loved to TTC earlier but it just would have been right, it's a very long story, but we are here and fully ready. Thanks for your kind words :hugs:

You ladies have all been so lovely to me, Thank you :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> Am now panicking massively...
> 
> Still have EWCM days 17-20..... but have never have OV pains... this has thrown all my plans for June into turmoil....
> 
> Pad goes and has a massive panic flap.....

No panicking allowed there, Mrs. Pad! :wacko: Its your 1st month & you have a lot of "open circles" so are you temping way diff than normal times or sleep deprived? (it will give you open circles & sometimes may change the line to skip those days). Try to record your EWCM in your chart (unless its just that we can't see it) & see what happens bc FF uses that as a "Primary Ov Indicator" - even more important than OPKs :thumbup:

Worse comes to worst, if it doesn't appear that you ov'd, we all apparently get those cycles - I get 1/yr (hence being put on Clomid last yr - after only 1 annov cycle...:growlmad:). It doesn't mean you are perimenopausal, it is entirely natural. Only if you had addl cycles showing the same would you even worry, but since you are getting EWCM... I would not worry at all at this point! (also I ov'd CD28 last Nov - no lie, had 43-day cycle) This is your dry-run anyway...:winkwink:

You're the one that's a Rockstar!  :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh just to clarify - your chart shows C CM vs EWCM...?


----------



## dashka

Lils- thanks hun.... you are too funny... I hope the cramping stops! Wow your DH's business sounds interesting... GL in NYC... Just remember if YOU are his PR person - he will totally SUCCEED!!! 
wow so many Duran Duran fans on here! yes the place is really called "CasinoRama" -it's out in the boonies too... I've never been -but it's huge if you gamble.

Chicken - you'll get the hang of things soon enough!

Pad - no panic! Breathe Breathe.... (that goes for you too Lils!)You are getting charting 101 from Lils... she has taught me a lot!

xoxo


----------



## padbrat

Awww Dash and Lils... I think I would go crazy if you hadn't posted... have just breathed a sigh of relief...

Thanks guys! 

Lils I looked for EWCM on the cervical section and could only find creamy version... so assumed that must be it... I guess I was wrong... so where do I find this my FF guru?? LOL


----------



## nessaw

hi my ov days have varied btwn cd10 & 14 but more towards 11/12 than 13/14. but only been doing it 6/7months.

I also had period pain like cramps every month for the yr after coming off the injection and my af starting again which I def didnt have last time I came off it.this has got me worried there might be something along the cyst line wrong.

am a bit worried af might show before thurs blood tests-typical!!

love to all x


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> Awww Dash and Lils... I think I would go crazy if you hadn't posted... have just breathed a sigh of relief...
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Lils I looked for EWCM on the cervical section and could only find creamy version... so assumed that must be it... I guess I was wrong... so where do I find this my FF guru?? LOL

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Click into each day you need to change it & there should be on the very 1st (temp) screen a drop-down menu for Cervical Fluid & it should have watery, Creamy, Egg White, dry, Sticky on there (not in that order, but does yours have it?) & then save, of course. Yeah, only W & EWCM are considered fertile CM so FF won't consider that as a primary sign if it says Creamy. Its the same place you would find Creamy, so that's weird if its not showing!?:wacko:

Will check back later on you, (well, tomorrow, I guess as you are probably :sleep:) No worries, dahling! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

dashka said:


> thanks Fro..... I feel better about ovulating early .... You didn't have any meds with your IUI did you? I am seeing my doctor in 2 weeks to get a referral for a clinic... may try IUI in a few months once I get the app't... we'll see :)
> 
> YIPPEEE!!!! I got Duran Duran tickets!!! we go on Sept.1st .... I know it's far away but I'm so excited as I've never seen them in concert and this summer I'll be seeing my favourite current band (ColdPlay) and my favourite band from my teenage years - Duran Duran.... Whoo HOO!!! Pretty sad that DDuran is playing at CasinoRama (at at Casino)... that's where all the 80's bands end up!

I did not take any meds. I was on progesterone after o but taken off it as it did not sit well with my body (thank goodness..ugh, can't stand that stuff). Been free of meds ever since. You have only been trying naturally this whole time? Has DH had a SA? 

Enjoy the concert!! Ahh, the 80's. I listen to my satellite radio and flip between 70s on 7, 80s on 8 and 90s on 9 and it never fails for those stations to put a smile on my face and even make me laugh and of course jam out in the car. :)


----------



## agape love

Alright ladies....so no testing for me except the scan I had today.
CD18 and for the first time I have ovulated. So excited and hopeful. I will try not to stress but I can't lie I probably will drive you all crazy. Right now I am just happy to have the chance to get pregnant. It has been a long road and DH is such a love ( he has 3 kids ). I just want this so bad as I know we all do. 

Wishing you all baby dust and sticky vibes. First ovulation now let's get a BFP.

Ticker is wrong...ovulated Sunday cd16 and 2dpo


----------



## LilSluz

Agape - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome to the 2WW :flower:


----------



## drsquid

found this interesting https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...adult-daughters-freeze-eggs-babies-later.html


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> found this interesting https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...adult-daughters-freeze-eggs-babies-later.html

My parents couldn't even afford to pay for my contact lenses (forget college!), so they definitely wouldn't have been these grandparents! :haha: (would be nice...)

I looked into it "a little" when I was trying to con my lil sister out of an egg one day :haha:, as I made the point that she can freeze a bunch & give a couple to me. She said she would be happy to do it because she doubts she'll start a family until her late 30's, but its so expensive & so new w/o any real history of success? Not that I could find/read anyway - did you find much in the way of success stories???

Were you thinking about freezing? I would think that the key would be a really, really highly reputable company...


----------



## drsquid

heh no im 39.. just saw it today. would make more sense to freeze them at like 24


----------



## froliky2011

Hey, I just watched this on PBS.

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/world/july-dec11/madeinindia_08-04.html

Going to :sleep: Sweet dreams...


----------



## purplelou

good morning :) hope everyone is well. the sun is shining here!! (I know wow - we has SNOW yesterday!!) and it's quite warm.
my colleague is holiday the rest of the week so Im all on my lonesome, so Im cheekily reading all the posts in between actual work.

big :hugs: to all!!


----------



## Dwrgi

grkprn said:


> HitTheJackpot said:
> 
> 
> Lil - Really? Dang, if I had known that, I would have gotten sick on purpose! heheh
> 
> Grkprn - Clomid is going fine. I had the worst moodiness yet though this round on days 2&3 of the clomid (cd6&7). I had poor DP stymied because I kept crying over everything! Otherwise, all is fine. My ovaries should start hurting any day now :D Thanks for the well-wishes re: being sick. It does seem like sooo many people have it right now. Even my boss stayed home today with the same thing. Apparently it is good to be the boss :D You try to keep healthy... this is miserable!
> 
> My follicle check is scheduled for Saturday morning, and if that goes as planned, then IUI will be on Monday the 21st. How about you? Do you have any of your appts scheduled yet?
> 
> My follicle check is scheduled for next Monday the 21st -- woo hoo! An exciting day for both of us! :happydance: Wishing you the best on Saturday!Click to expand...

Is this for IUI? Good luck to you!

Incidentally, does grkprn mean anything? It's really hard to remember-I need another word to connect it to you in my brain! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> Dwrgi - so funny LOL!! - I'm sure it will be amazing the seats are pretty good - It will bring back 'my youth' I'm sure and probably some EWCM too!!! hee heee
> 
> So are your references to JA - John Taylor?

Yes, absolutely! JT adorned my bedroom walls as a teenager, and I still find him VERY sexy!!! Oooo la la!! Love looking at pics of him when they first started out-those eyes, those cheekbones, those tight trousers!!!!!!! And, like I said, I had one of the few times of EWCM (without medical assistance) after seeing them live, and standing there, drooling over him!!!! I am sure yo9u will have a great time! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Well I am pleased you are all as confused as me about my chart... sorry Dwrgi feel a little better that yours is a bloody rollercoaster too! LOL
> 
> I thought I would OV cd 19.... maybe I didn't....maybe I haven't Ov'd at all...OMG am I menopausal????? OMG NOOOO!!
> 
> Am now panicking massively...
> 
> Still have EWCM days 17-20..... but have never have OV pains... this has thrown all my plans for June into turmoil....
> 
> Hit hope you feel better soon hun! I suffer with sinusitis too .... it is horrible!
> 
> COME ON ZARA!!!!
> 
> Dash how are you chicken? And you Fro?
> 
> Lils you are an absolute star in all ways and I wish I could have come to Bath to see you... but Butterfly, Dwrgi and Purps will have to give you a big hug from me!
> 
> Am now worried.... even Butterfly doesn't know what is going on......
> 
> Pad goes and has a massive panic flap.....

I know exactly how you feel! This has thrown me too, as I'm thinking that I'm not ovulating each month, that I'm perimenopausal.... yada yada. But, realistically speaking, we need to have a few months of data to compare before we make absolute judgements, so hang in there hun!!! If you are still unsure, is it worth seeing your GP and asking for day 21 bloods to check that you have ovulated???? Might put your mind at rest...

Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Am now panicking massively...
> 
> Still have EWCM days 17-20..... but have never have OV pains... this has thrown all my plans for June into turmoil....
> 
> Pad goes and has a massive panic flap.....
> 
> No panicking allowed there, Mrs. Pad! :wacko: Its your 1st month & you have a lot of "open circles" so are you temping way diff than normal times or sleep deprived? (it will give you open circles & sometimes may change the line to skip those days). Try to record your EWCM in your chart (unless its just that we can't see it) & see what happens bc FF uses that as a "Primary Ov Indicator" - even more important than OPKs :thumbup:
> 
> Worse comes to worst, if it doesn't appear that you ov'd, we all apparently get those cycles - I get 1/yr (hence being put on Clomid last yr - after only 1 annov cycle...:growlmad:). It doesn't mean you are perimenopausal, it is entirely natural. Only if you had addl cycles showing the same would you even worry, but since you are getting EWCM... I would not worry at all at this point! (also I ov'd CD28 last Nov - no lie, had 43-day cycle) This is your dry-run anyway...:winkwink:
> 
> You're the one that's a Rockstar!  :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

What's an 'open circle'?????! Good advice to Pad (and me)-thanks for that!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Am now panicking massively...
> 
> Still have EWCM days 17-20..... but have never have OV pains... this has thrown all my plans for June into turmoil....
> 
> Pad goes and has a massive panic flap.....
> 
> No panicking allowed there, Mrs. Pad! :wacko: Its your 1st month & you have a lot of "open circles" so are you temping way diff than normal times or sleep deprived? (it will give you open circles & sometimes may change the line to skip those days). Try to record your EWCM in your chart (unless its just that we can't see it) & see what happens bc FF uses that as a "Primary Ov Indicator" - even more important than OPKs :thumbup:
> 
> Worse comes to worst, if it doesn't appear that you ov'd, we all apparently get those cycles - I get 1/yr (hence being put on Clomid last yr - after only 1 annov cycle...:growlmad:). It doesn't mean you are perimenopausal, it is entirely natural. Only if you had addl cycles showing the same would you even worry, but since you are getting EWCM... I would not worry at all at this point! (also I ov'd CD28 last Nov - no lie, had 43-day cycle) This is your dry-run anyway...:winkwink:
> 
> You're the one that's a Rockstar!  :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What's an 'open circle'?????! Good advice to Pad (and me)-thanks for that!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

On Pad's chart - she has some dots (temps) which are white circles - FF marks them like that if you tell it your temp was taken at a different time to normal. - it might be that ifthey are taken at very different times, that could be making her chart look a bit odd :)


----------



## Asryellah

purplelou said:


> good morning :) hope everyone is well. the sun is shining here!! (I know wow - we has SNOW yesterday!!) and it's quite warm.

WOOOOT??! You had snow?! Are you still in Norway :haha::winkwink: I guess its this global warming messing up with us huh :shrug:. We are promised to have +25c tomorrow - so totally like Julys weather :shipw:

Dashka- when were you planning on going for IUI? Have you had it before? Sorry can't remember your siggy if it said it there. Anyways, GOOD LUCK :thumbup::thumbup: I really hope it works for you! I did have injectibles with IUI. And it was NOT bad :flower:

LilS&Fro, yes time will go by soon and I'm keeping myself busy with hobbies&gardening etc. Fro, I dont think I'll get a doppler, as I'd prob just get a stress from it too :haha: But you take it easy hun and take care of yourself :hugs:
LilS, I hope you don't get too stressed and can enjoy NYC also. I love that CITY :kiss: but good that being busy will keep your mind of tww!!! :thumbup::hugs:

There was soooo many posts and I got soooo mixed up that cannot remember who was having what so I'm sending a big group :hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Purple! Charting is a new discipline for me-they should offer a GCSE in it!! Hope you're okay? :hugs:

Dr S-interesting article. Seems bizarre! 

Asry-good to see your post! It's also sunny here in Barry! :hugs:

Btw gang, EWCM seen today, without assistance of JT in my secret garden!!! Whoop whoop! So, O today??? At least we DTD last night. :happydance: Probably ICSI meds has thrown my cycle out. Thanks girls, I shall look forward to a RISE in my chart now! 

Love to you all, and big love and hugs to Happy who is hopefully having transfer today!

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi (& Pad) - Purple explained open/white circles perfectly. There can also be open/white circles when you check "sleep deprived" (under Specifics). As far as the "Specifics" tab goes, that is the one item (& also "Fever") that you definitely have to check off if you didn't get enough sleep - like if it was "really" broken all night long (up for couple hours, down for couple hours), if you haven't had at least 3 solid hours of sleep (per FF; although I check it if its not at least 4. How 3.5 hrs of sleep is not sleep deprived baffles me a bit! :wacko::sleep:). 

Also, if you have an open circle temp & it ends up really messing up a clear pattern of ov, or pre-ov temps (for a baseline), FF knows that the open circle may not be that reliable & it may throw that temp out for you (it will skip that day & put a dotted line from prev day temp to next day temp). It will automatically skip that day if you check off "Fever". So, really important for it to know if Sleep Deprived or Fever occurs before or after that temp. Some other factors can affect temp, but won't cause open circles/not as major as the 2 I listed (Butterfly any others that cause open circles?). Here are the other ones that you can just make mental note/FF note of if they happen (at bottom):

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;8;0;0

Yay for EWCM!:happydance: Make sure you record it so FF can "do its magic" :winkwink: And try to go do your magic too there young lady :sex: Funny how you & Pad's first months charting ended up being odd months - I had the weirdest month ever on my first month too. (& I had no clue what was going on! One of life/TTC's dirty tricks...) Its enough to make you :wacko::loopy:

Hope I explained it OK :thumbup: :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

P.S. - you can just look at my chart for examples of dotted lines & open circle temps being thrown out! :haha: Sleep deprivation can be a common occurrence for me at times but this time CD 2&3 was mc & I was up all night long w/the cramping & pain :blush: But its a good example of what happens if you want to take a peek... (the other time I have a dotted line I just full-on forgot to temp...it happens) :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks so much Lil, for explaining this. I reckon you could 'major' in charting! Thing is, I ALWAYS have to get up to pee at about 3-4am, and take my temps at 6.45, which mean I don't always get that 3 hour straight sleep. Hmmm, more to think about. I'll look up your link, thanks so much.

And big :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and :flower::flower::flower::flower: to you, lovely lady!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Is this for IUI? Good luck to you!
> 
> Incidentally, does grkprn mean anything? It's really hard to remember-I need another word to connect it to you in my brain! :hugs:

You know that movie "Gorky Park"? Somehow my brain turned her user name into Gorky Porn - don't ask! I don't even watch it, but... :rofl: :blush: (You can use that if you want! :rofl:)

Sorry grkprn! :haha:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!
hope everyone is well!!

Fro & Asry - thanks - yes I've had IUIs before.... but like 7-8 yrs ago! Went to a clinic for about 5 months (1st and 2nd months just cycle monitoring, 3rd Clomid, 4th and 5th Clomid with IUI's) then we were told to take a break from Clomid (as it was doing strange things to my charts/numbers and that was it for assisted! We've been doing Natural ever since... Mind you about a year or two after this we started the international adoption process for our AD and that took 2.5 years! (mid 2007 -early 2010) Went back to work end of 2010 and have really been trying with ND, acupuncture and loads of supplements for over a year.

I am getting a referral for a clinic when I see my MD in 2 weeks and hopefully he can do some immune testing... Maybe IUI later in the summer - but haven't decided for sure yet.... It's just so hard with AD in the picture to get to a clinic so early every morning -Do I get her up at 6am and drive her to my parents?? My DH gets up for work at 3:00AM.... Also don't really want my MIL to know what we're doing (she still doesn't know) and lives with us Mon-Fri.... She'll be away this summer (and won't return until the beginning of Sept..) but don't know if we'll get an appointment that soon and what will happen... Argh so many factors to figure out. :wacko:Maybe we should just tell her - but I think that will make BDing very ackward for me!!:dohh: if I know she knows.

Dwrgi - YAY YAY!!! for EWCM!!! and not JT inspired -awesome!:thumbup::happydance:

Agape - AWESOME - great news about ovulating!! welcome to the TWW!:happydance:

The weather is also beautiful here -in the 20's for the next few days ...Loving it...

Lils - you make me LOL girl! Enjoy New York!!:hugs:

HA - I hope things went well today!!:hugs:

Hello to all and big hugs all around!:hugs:

xoxo


----------



## chickenchaser

:dohh: You ladies have got me checking my CM!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## drsquid

lupron has apparently finally reared its ugly head. had mild headaches at night the last few days but ok the rest of the day. last night i couldnt go to the gym cause i felt too crappy. headache etc. today im miserable, just down, tired, meh. maybe im getting sick cause that is how it feels. saw someone i really enjoy hanging out with and didnt even want to talk to them. this is gonna be a rough 2 more weeks


----------



## dashka

oh Fro - sorry I didn't answer your question re: DH's SA - yes he had another one done about 4 months ago and it was pretty good .... Average - my ND wasn't concerned - he has been on lots of supplements too

Dr S- oh sorry hun you aren't feeling well...that sucks... I hope it is the meds and not getting sick... Hope it gets better... Do you have to take the Lupron for a while?


----------



## Lady H

drsquid said:


> lupron has apparently finally reared its ugly head. had mild headaches at night the last few days but ok the rest of the day. last night i couldnt go to the gym cause i felt too crappy. headache etc. today im miserable, just down, tired, meh. maybe im getting sick cause that is how it feels. saw someone i really enjoy hanging out with and didnt even want to talk to them. this is gonna be a rough 2 more weeks

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Dwrgi said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitTheJackpot said:
> 
> 
> My follicle check is scheduled for next Monday the 21st -- woo hoo! An exciting day for both of us! :happydance: Wishing you the best on Saturday!
> 
> Is this for IUI? Good luck to you!
> 
> Incidentally, does grkprn mean anything? It's really hard to remember-I need another word to connect it to you in my brain! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Is this for IUI? Good luck to you!
> 
> Incidentally, does grkprn mean anything? It's really hard to remember-I need another word to connect it to you in my brain! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You know that movie "Gorky Park"? Somehow my brain turned her user name into Gorky Porn - don't ask! I don't even watch it, but... :rofl: :blush: (You can use that if you want! :rofl:)
> 
> Sorry grkprn! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! That made me laugh out loud!! :rofl:
> 
> Actually, it stands for Greek princess...not that I am a princess :blush:, but I am Greek ;) I had to think of something off the top of my head when signing up for my account!
> 
> And NOW I have the song from the Scorpions "Wind of Change" in my head -- I think it was popular in the early 90's and they sing about Gorky Park!!! Although, now that I look at my name, it does look like Gorky Porn!! :rofl:
> 
> After a long day at work, that made my day!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## LilSluz

grkprn said:


> You know that movie "Gorky Park"? Somehow my brain turned her user name into Gorky Porn - don't ask! I don't even watch it, but... :rofl: :blush: (You can use that if you want! :rofl:)
> 
> Sorry grkprn! :haha:

"_OMG! That made me laugh out loud!! 

Actually, it stands for Greek princess...not that I am a princess , but I am Greek  I had to think of something off the top of my head when signing up for my account!

And NOW I have the song from the Scorpions "Wind of Change" in my head -- I think it was popular in the early 90's and they sing about Gorky Park!!! Although, now that I look at my name, it does look like Gorky Porn!! 

After a long day at work, that made my day!! [/QUOTE]"
_


Ah, yes great Scorpions song! Can you tell I've been TTC way too long? :haha:

OK, so since I'm in a nice mood I'll compromise & call you Greek Porn from now on! :rofl: (Hey, Greek men can be pretty hot anyway, so..."Mamma Mia" :haha: )

(glad to make you laugh - I find its the best medicine for this TTC biz!) :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

:dohh: I just totally messed up those quotes! :wacko: (musta been the Greek Porn thing...:haha: )


----------



## LilSluz

Aw jeez :dohh: Just found my passport & it JUST expired like 5 months ago (those things never expire!). That means I'll have to deal w/Miami :grr: if its only 3 weeks away from UK (can you believe its that soon?). 

I think it's Stupid Night at the Lils household. I booked the 1 final night I had no reservations for - finally decided just to stay in Galstonbury during my in-between-er to London, then back home. Saw this quaint lil pub that had 7 rooms & it looked like it was just out of the movies so I booked it - impulsively. Then i realized hours later... yeah, its cute, but my room is going to be over a PUB! THEN, even worse, I realized - its gonna be on a Friday night!!! Aaaaahhh! WTH am I nuts? :fool::loopy: No refunds either? So much for :sleep:! Its gonna be :serenade: :drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::beer: :dohh: Oh well, if you can't beat em, join em, right? (I have no idea what I have signed myself up for...:shock::shock::shock:) I might just come back knowing the British anthem by heart... and knowing all there is to know about football (futball) :haha:

DrS - Feel better honey! Hopefully those symptoms will subside soon for you! :hugs:

Dashka - so excited for you new appts & tests! I'm getting NK cells on Monday (finally after 3 tries :wacko:) :hugs:

Butterfly - hoping for BFP news when I get back! :dust:

Dwrgi & Pad - hoping you 2 ov'd by the time I get back! :hugs:

Chicken - EWCM is a very GOOD thing! Check it! :thumbup:

Fro, Asry & Purps - hope you guys are feeling good these days!! :thumbup:

Carole - ? 

GreekPorn -:thumbup: (lol)

HA - :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Agape - :dust:

Nessaw - GL on :test: tomorrow!!!

:hugs: to everyone else!

Have a great couple of days ladies! Lots of Luvs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lil-good luck!!! I hope the NY trip goes well-it sounds really awesome (US speak!!!). :winkwink::winkwink: I think the Glastonbury pub sounds really cool-just take ear plugs with you, in case it does get raucous, but I'm sure it will be fine. What date are you there??? Big :hugs:

Butterfly & Lil (Chart Professors)-according to my chart I Oed yesterday (or possibly Tuesday-but I had distinct twinges yesterday). Today, my temps have shot up-this is good, but not by the amount it has, surely?? I DO have a headache (oestrogen related), and feel I'm coming down with a cold, also I got up a few times last night to go and pee, so could these affect the temps???? You have to accept, ladies, you have created a monster!!!!! :haha::haha:

Butterfly-you went MIA yesterday. You are allowed, but hope you're okay!? :hugs:

Greek Porn-hello! Now I can make sense of the name, wehey!!! :hugs:

Dr S-hope you feel a little bit better today. It is THE pits to feel that bad, but hopefully it will be worth it! :hugs:

Dashka-it's a difficult one with your MIL, but I think I would be inclined to tell her. She will understand and do everything she can to help and support you, I'm sure. And that way, you won't have to worry about leaving AD, etc. And you can get moving with the testing. Good luck to you hun, Axxxx:kiss:

Carole-HUGE HUGE :hugs::hugs: to you!! Thinking of you and hoping that Zara is about to make an appearance! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Purple, Lady H, Pad, Bearlake (where are you? Hope you're okay, hun?) Twinkle, Missy, HA, Chicken, Jack, Frolicky, Asry, Agape and everybody else on here-big hellos to you and hope you all have a good day!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes! Greek porn was the first thing that came into my mind but I didn't want to say it first :haha:

Dwrgi, yay for O and a great temp rise :thumbup:
Yes, I was Mia yesterday, was taking my mum to papworth as she is having heart bypass op today. 

LilS, hope you get your passport sorted. You may be ok with the pub as the opening hours in the uk are not til that late (I think 11.30pm but have forgotten since being out of the country for so long :dohh:)

:hug: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## Dwrgi

Hope you had a good day yesterday Butterfly, and that your mum's op fgoes well! :hugs::hugs:

Licensing laws mean that stop tap is at 11pm, although some pubs have extended opening hours at the weekend! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

butterfly :hugs: :hugs:

Dwrgi - your temp rise looks about right :D this charting business is addictive eh?! :haha:

Dashka - I don't blame you for not wanted MIL to know - I would feel terribly awkward!! I know after out MC my mum actually asked if I was pregnant on 2 occasions. I had to tell her "you cannot ask that!"

Lils - if you can't beat them, join them - in the pub that is :wine::beer:

DrS - Hope you are feeling better today xxxx

Chicken - before you know it you'll not only be looking at cm but charting and temping too :haha:

Carole - any news chick? Im hoping Zara might be here now for you! :hugs:

huge loves and :hugs: to everyone, hope you are having a nice day xxxxx
Im not even going to attempt to name everyone - because I know Ill miss someone! :dohh:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Mornin' Girls :coffee:

Just a quickie today... didn't want to be MIA for two days in a row! (the horror!) I'm still super sick with this URI. I ended up convincing my boss to let me work from home after lunch yesterday, so I grabbed some files, my purse and laptop bag and zipped home. When I got there, I realized that I had brought the laptop bag, but left the laptop on the desk! GAH! What a doof! :haha:

So, I did what I could from my home computer, but did it cuddled up under a blanket with a cup of hot tea w/lemon and honey. I ended up having to call off from my evening job, which I hated to do, but my energy is just ZAPPED.

Still on schedule for a follie check on Saturday, but I haven't had any ovary pain yet... which is unusual for me when on clomid. Not gonna worry about it. Doc will see what's up on two days. Patience grashappah....

loves to all of you. Will try to catch up individually when I'm feeling better! *smooch*


----------



## froliky2011

I am so stalking this thread for all you in TWW now!! :dust: :dust: COME ON BABYs!!!!!!!! WE NEED SOME :bfp:s!!!!!! 

:hugs: & :hi: to everyone else. 

DrS - I hope you kick feeling :sick: No fun!! :(


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - I am looking forward to hearing how everything goes with tests etc. I am glad DH's SA is normal too. Unexplained infertility makes me so curious. I just want to get to the bottom of the mystery. When does MIL officially move out for the summer? :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies sorry I have been MIA but this week has been tough with pretty much no sleep dur to pregnancy insomnia and crazy itching that has driven me crazy and left me with sores all over my body :cry:

I went back to the hospital today and they have decided to book me in for induction on Sunday night as Zara has just grown too big, if I leave her to come by herself then they will force me to have a C-Section as the risks will be too high. I had my heart set on a natural delivery so I prefer to try the induction and hope I do not need too many interventions. From the scan she is measuring 4.7 kilos which is over 10 pounds !!!! I am not too nervous as just want her out now.

I need to catch up on all your news but I see that a fair few are in the TWW, I hope that we can help keep you sane until you test and hopefully we can all celebrate your BFP's together:hugs:

For those about to O go grab your guy or Dr and catch that egg:haha:

I am willing a BFP summer explosion for this thread.

For all the pregnant Mammas I hope that pregnancy is treating you kindly and that your DH's are taking good care of you:hugs:

Well I am off to see if I can make myself sleep as I need to store some energy for Sunday,

Take care and catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Carole - Oh my Zara is giving you some trouble!! at least there is a light at the end of this tunnel now :) - not long till sunday! Ill thinking of you then and hoping you manage with no other interventions and will be waiting on the edge of my seat for you to come back (whenever you get a minute) with a picture for us.

huge huge loves xxx


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!:flower:

Thanks for you kind words  Sometimes I want to tell the MIL and other days I dont  Its just after so many years of trying I feel like it puts more pressure on because she is living with us Mon-Fri.She has asked me a few times what I go to acupuncture for and I just tell her its girly stuff and I also tell her my special diet is for my digestion cause Im having a lot of digestive issues (not totally the reason!) I also have to 'hide' some of my supplements/ fertility books etc. from her... My family knows and so does my SIL  so she may already know if her daughter told her???! Anyway  I will see if I can get away with not telling her it would be better.
Shell be going away (not living with us) from June 9-Sept 8 (as she goes to Turkey every year for the summer to be at her summer place and see her other daughter who lives there. The thing is by the time I get the specialist appointment it could be a few months wait Im sureand then we are going away in July during my ov. time so that leaves late August if it works out that I can get it sorted by then. (mind you they may want to do tests first) Well see I hope DH is on board  I kind of mentioned that I was thinking about it and didnt get much of a comment. I dont get much comment at all re: TTC from him its kind of frustrating. Only tell him when the right jiggy nights are and then tell him when I get AF  that is about it. I keep telling him all that Im doing/adding each month and said that if hes not comfortable with TTC any more to tell me  but he just says no no its fine its up to you. But then no comment more than that  (No!! Its not just up to me!!!):dohh::dohh:

Just trying to take it day by day and trying not to get stressed about it I am still listening to the Fertile Mind program tracks before bed  I fall asleep to one of them every night  and it makes me sleep like a baby and I feel better in the morning too. Its been about 3 weeks since I started listening to them  but been doing it EVERY single night. I think it is working some kind of magic slowly andI feel like Im getting closer somehow. 

Sorry for the really selfish post (but Ive probably answered some of your questions now..)

xoxo:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils  what does that mean  youll have to deal with Miami?? Oh the UK trip came up fast didnt it! :happydance:Sleeping over the pub sounds kind of fun! Never done that. Xoxo:thumbup:

Butterfly  Oh sweetie  I hope your mum is okay and the surgery goes smoothly. :hugs::hugs:Your chart is also still looking good!

Carole  YAY for Sunday  Zara here you come! :happydance:WOW 10 lbs!! You get yourself tons of sleep now girlxoxo:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi  Nice temp rise hun!! :thumbup:You are a temp-a-holic now! (like the rest of us!):haha:

Dr. S  hope you are feeling better with the meds:hugs:

HTJ  hope you are feeling better soon! :hugs:I had a URI Im sure a few months ago and it was terrible  chest hurt so bad when I coughed Good luck on Sat at the follie check! Hey  just curious  how many times do you typically have to go to clinic in one cycle for an IUI? I remember when I did it years ago it felt like I was going every day for bloodwork and vaginal ultrasound until they could do the IUI

HA  how are you today ? still so happy for you!:happydance:

Purple, Pad, Nessaw, Agape, Frolicky, Asry , Manu, Twinks, Never, Bear, Chicken, Grkprn (and anyone else I missed)  Hello huns!!:hugs::hugs:

Big hugs all around!!:hugs:
xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Carole :wacko::wacko::hugs:

dashka :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

dashka said:


> HTJ  Hey  just curious  how many times do you typically have to go to clinic in one cycle for an IUI? I remember when I did it years ago it felt like I was going every day for bloodwork and vaginal ultrasound until they could do the IUI

The first month I was indeed in there quite often while they determined my baselines etc. Now though, I only go to the office twice during a cycle. Once between cd 12-14 for the follie check, then again two days later for the IUI. They aren't monitoring my bloodwork or anything at all right now since he is relying solely on the clomid and trigger shot for ovulation. If we don't have success this month, I'm going to request that they get more... agressive with that stuff so we know what is going on. :shrug:


----------



## dashka

HitTheJackpot said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> HTJ  Hey  just curious  how many times do you typically have to go to clinic in one cycle for an IUI? I remember when I did it years ago it felt like I was going every day for bloodwork and vaginal ultrasound until they could do the IUI
> 
> The first month I was indeed in there quite often while they determined my baselines etc. Now though, I only go to the office twice during a cycle. Once between cd 12-14 for the follie check, then again two days later for the IUI. They aren't monitoring my bloodwork or anything at all right now since he is relying solely on the clomid and trigger shot for ovulation. If we don't have success this month, I'm going to request that they get more... agressive with that stuff so we know what is going on. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks HTJ - I guess it also depends on the clinic - I swear I was in there at least 10 times every cycle (and going on my lunch hour - but thank God I had a cool boss back then and told him I was TTC- things are different now could never tell my current boss that so would have to go very very early morning) I really hope this next one works for you!!:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

dash- that sounds like a lot for an iui. i went more when i was doing injections but id go baseline, day 12 then for the iui that was it

afm- feeling a bit better today but i also went to bed at 8pm and slept til 7:30 am. had to deal with someone completely useless at work today and managed to simply grind my knuckle into my forehead rather than snap at her so... that is good. oy 2 more weeks. my poor parents while im home


----------



## dashka

thanks Dr.S - what does it mean when you say you'd go "baseline" - what day is that?

Oh you poor thing - glad you got some extra sleep... LOL about your parents... Just tell their teenage daughter is back with raging hormones!:haha:


----------



## drsquid

problem is that there are no hormones... basically ive shut my ovaries off. like menopause. tired, cranky etc. a baseline ultrasound is usually day 2-3 of your cycle. take a look at the antral count, see if you have any cysts, make sure there isnt already a lead follicle that will suppress the others


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

Thanks Lils for explaining about the EWCM in FF.... it isn't on the version on my phone, but I found it on the main site just fine... now FF says that I may have OV'd CD 19-21... which is sounding a lil late to me... anyway... duff cycle...

Hubby is home now so I am on CD 25 so got some in CD24 and to day.... No chance of anything as a result of that I know... 

Body you had better get your act together for next month is all I can say!!

Dr s and Hit sorry you are feeling poorly... get well soon!

Dash how you.. when is the IUI?

Dwrgi hows the rollercoaster? Mine is crap! 

Hey Purps!

Fro happy 9 weeks n Asry happy 7 weeks!

Awww Carole poor you... at least you know you only def have another couple of says to go xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Evening ladies :thumbup:

LilSluz - Greek porn Love it :haha: The joke not the porn :blush:
I will keep checking for EWCM but I really don't think DH is ready for me to explain that one to him :haha:
Hope you sort your passport out:thumbup:

Butterfly67 - Hope your mum gets on Ok :hugs:

purplelou - Full charting and temping sounds so complicated, I think I will see how I get on first. You guys may need to do me a charting for dummies :haha:

HitTheJackpot - Hope you are feeling better soon and FX for you for saturday :hugs:

caroleb73 - Good luck for sunday, and pray Zara will be in your arms soon, so excited for you :hugs:

Everyone can you please explain what MIA is please :wacko: I'm still new to all this :haha:
:hugs: To you all and especially those I haven't spoken to above :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

missing in action=mia


----------



## Lady H

Hello lovely ladies. Hugs all round for you. My highlight today, new slippers arrived from amazon and the soles are Vanilla scented. Love them but that is all for my weekly highlight! Xxxx


----------



## dashka

pad - glad the hubby is home! Glad you are doing a 'practice run' on the temping this month. 
I'm not going for IUI yet .... just thinking about it maybe in a few months.... seeing MD in 2 weeks, then ask for referral for specialist (RE)...then see if they want testing... then maybe IUI? Not for sure yet.... xoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies sorry I have been MIA but this week has been tough with pretty much no sleep dur to pregnancy insomnia and crazy itching that has driven me crazy and left me with sores all over my body :cry:
> 
> I went back to the hospital today and they have decided to book me in for induction on Sunday night as Zara has just grown too big, if I leave her to come by herself then they will force me to have a C-Section as the risks will be too high. I had my heart set on a natural delivery so I prefer to try the induction and hope I do not need too many interventions. From the scan she is measuring 4.7 kilos which is over 10 pounds !!!! I am not too nervous as just want her out now.
> 
> I need to catch up on all your news but I see that a fair few are in the TWW, I hope that we can help keep you sane until you test and hopefully we can all celebrate your BFP's together:hugs:
> 
> For those about to O go grab your guy or Dr and catch that egg:haha:
> 
> I am willing a BFP summer explosion for this thread.
> 
> For all the pregnant Mammas I hope that pregnancy is treating you kindly and that your DH's are taking good care of you:hugs:
> 
> Well I am off to see if I can make myself sleep as I need to store some energy for Sunday,
> 
> Take care and catch up soon :hugs:

OMG-10lbs!!! Flippin' eck, what have you been feeding her?????!!!!! It's brilliant news that you know that you will have Zara in your arms, one way or another, on Sunday. What an amazing feeling and amazing prospect. I'm going all goosebumpy just thinking about it! So, in the meantime, lots of curries, lots of 'the other' and perhaps even acupuncture might make her come of her own accord. Mind you, at that size, I think I'd opt for a C section. :wacko:

Huge truckloads of luck to you, and wish I was there to hold your hand, 

Lots of love,
Amanda
xxxxx
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Carole, I can't wait to see a piccie of your beautiful girl xxx


----------



## purplelou

vanilla scented slippers - lovely!!

Mine smell mostly of feet :haha:

Hope everyone is having a good day so far!
:hi: and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all


----------



## Dwrgi

Charters! Please help-just idle curiosity. My temps dropped today to a 97.8. I kinow that yesterday's was really high at 98.2. I guess this is normal???? 

No big deal, just curious. 

Thank you guys! 
:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Are you doing OPK as well Dwrgi? You may have ovulated on day 19 but you have to wait for three high temps above the base it will set before it confirms.


----------



## Neversaynever

Blimey I can't keep up in here :dohh:

Just dropping in...reading as usual but not posting :hugs:

:dust: for the TWW's...:hugs: for whatever...:munch: and drinks for everyone else and of course :hugs: all round.

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Are you doing OPK as well Dwrgi? You may have ovulated on day 19 but you have to wait for three high temps above the base it will set before it confirms.

No, ran out, and didn't bother to get any more in! So, three consecutive high temps above coverline indicates O?

Thanks for responding!
:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah you should get crosshairs tomorrow if you get another similar temp :happydance:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

purplelou said:


> vanilla scented slippers - lovely!!
> 
> Mine smell mostly of feet :haha:

:rofl:

I have never heard of scented slippers... I don't typically get close enough to my feet to know if they are scented or not! :D Maybe one day I'll be able to reach my feet again :haha:

Just had an absolutely lovely lunch with my partner. She has the luxury of working from home a few days per week, which she did today. So, I invited her to come up and meet me for lunch. We sat on the patio in the sunshine and ate has a leisurely lunch, talked about baby stuff and made plans for the weekend. I wasn't rushed or stressed... it was wonderful! So relaxing after being so dang sick! Now I'm warm from the sunshine and my belly is full ... I just want to curl up under my desk and nap the afternoon away!

Chicken - Try not to get too overwhelmed... no need to try to take everything in at once and stress yourself out over what you may not understand YET! I have only been ttc for three months and came into this with very little knowledge, but by just taking it one step at a time, I have learned volumes in the last 12 weeks - much of it through just lurking and chart-stalking :D ! I started temping and just writing it in a little book. Then I found BNB and started learning more, and was directed to FF. I ONLY used the temp charting feature for a while and slowly started learning about the other features and what they all mean. It made it all much more manageable!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there!!

Carole - *hugs* and easy labor thoughts coming your way!

Dash - Yeah, that sounds excessive, but maybe they were doing bloodwork or just have a different method of monitoring your cycle... wish I knew what the difference was!

Thinking of ALL of you and anxious to join so many of you in the TWW! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

A girl on another thread had this quote in her avatar and I had to copy and post:

"IT'S HARD TO WAIT AROUND FOR SOMETHING YOU KNOW MIGHT NEVER HAPPEN; BUT EVEN HARDER TO GIVE UP WHEN YOU KNOW IT'S EVERYTHING YOU WANT"

It pretty much summed up how I was feeling today. Tough night last night....went to the ND for acupuncture and had a long long chat with her.... we talked about different options and I got really really emotional in her office...(didn't help that I was blown away by her being pregnant when I walked in - I saw her 6 weeks ago and she wasn't showing - she told me yesterday that she is 5 months already.... She has a 1 year old and was off for some time last year - great now she'll be off again for a few months -probably in 4 months or so!


----------



## dashka

Hope all you ladies have a sweet weekend.... Monday is a holiday here and the weather is supposed to be beautiful.... Now if I could get out of this rut I'm in.... and enjoy it life would be grand.
I'm going to try to do some gardening and connect with nature a bit.

love you all!


----------



## chickenchaser

dashka - I know no matter what any of us say to you it wont make you feel any better but I hope an electronic hug :hugs: and knowing there is always someone here to listen will make it a little easier to get through. Have faith hun. :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Are you doing OPK as well Dwrgi? You may have ovulated on day 19 but you have to wait for three high temps above the base it will set before it confirms.
> 
> No, ran out, and didn't bother to get any more in! So, three consecutive high temps above coverline indicates O?
> 
> Thanks for responding!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay I seeButterfly and I were right and you got your cross hairs! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HTJ &#8211; GL on follie check! Hope there&#8217;s lots of good ones! :thumbup:

Dashka &#8211; oh, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you are feeling better today? Its good to get a good cry out every once in a while! You have a nice long wknd to look fwd to (which holiday?). Maybe the difference in IUI visits were bloods &/or the fact that it was 7-8 yrs ago (& these days seems like last yr&#8217;s technology is way outdated&#8230;) so maybe now they won&#8217;t need you to come in so much? Hmmmm? :friends: Oh yeah, Miami is a passport agency is a nightmare PITA. But I&#8217;m lucky to have one even &#8220;this close&#8221;. Looks like you O&#8217;d yesterday - welcome to 2WW! :dust:

Dwrgi &#8211; YAY for crosshairs!!! Welcome to 2WW :dust: Your temp can dip a few times post-O & some people wish for them between 6-12DPO bc they &#8220;could&#8221; be implantation dips. However, a few people just get them monthly. You kinda have to know what&#8217;s normal for you before reading into them (the only time I ever got one was last month = pregs; and now this month again? Maybe body is just changing/mc&#8230;) Oh yeah, getting up to pee in middle of the night is usually fine/won&#8217;t mess w/temps. Brits don&#8217;t say &#8220;awesome&#8221; I take it! :haha:

Butterfly &#8211; thanks for the info on pubs &#8211; I feel much better as 11:30pm is very early! Here in FL our bars can stay open until 4am & some clubs are even 24-hours :wacko:. (I am actually all for joining in, just not til 4am &#8211; whew, what a relief!). Your mom had heart bypass surgery? :shock: OMG, hope she is OK?! :flower: You are 16DPO now &#8211; wow! Don&#8217;t get discouraged by BFNs as one lady on another thread never gets BFPs until she&#8217;s a week late (with both boys) so I&#8217;m keeping it all crossed for you! :thumbup:

Pad &#8211; DH is back?! :yipee: How long this time? (Afghan?) Don&#8217;t get too discouraged w/chart as it is a test month for you. But if I had to guess I&#8217;d pick CD19 or 20 as O date. You had a lot of pre-O high temps so FF is a little confused where your coverline should go, I think. You might have to go a little more strict on temping at the same time each morning &#8220;if&#8221; it&#8217;s the open circles are causing havoc w/your chart&#8230;?

Chicken &#8211; Charting is pretty easy it&#8217;s the interpreting that&#8217;s harder, but FF does it all for you. Sometimes our cycles just get plain weird & that&#8217;s where confusion comes in&#8230;

Carol &#8211; 10 lbs?! :shock::shock::shock: I&#8217;m with Dwrgi on that C-sec! Either that or a really major epidural! I hope you get more :sleep: in prep for her Sunday arrival :happydance:

DrS &#8211; Mom & dads are perfect for when you feel like sh**. Do they know or do you have to pawn it off as an illness when there? Feel better!

Purple &#8211; I have to catch up in your journal later on, but wanted to say have a great weekend! :hugs: (can&#8217;t believe it snowed for you too!?)

HA &#8211; same thing! :hugs:

Never &#8211; thanks for the :dust: & checking up on us!

Fro &#8211; how you doing honey? :hugs:

Asry &#8211; wow, that&#8217;s really hot weather for you guys! This year has been a crazy weather year&#8230; Hope you are doing well & glad you have nice hobbies! Gardening flowers or food? Yeah, I love NYC too &#8211; so much energy there! We were in Times square so right at the heart of everything. But post 9/11, the police now walk around with radiation detector bags :wacko: Scary thought&#8230;

:hi: LadyH, Nessaw, Agape, Twinks, Greek Porn and anyone else I missed!!!

AFM &#8211; got back from NYC late last night. Our flight was delayed bc they shut down Ft Laud airport & evacuated it as we were about to board. Some chemical incident with a passenger against airport security that sent some people to the hospital (?) & of course with terror threats always looming&#8230;

Had such a great time at the party (& the after-party until 3am). 500 people showed up which is great bc the place only holds 550 (& 900 apparently RSVP&#8217;d, so we were a bit worried). Everyone I talk to says they &#8220;probably drank too much&#8221;:drunk::wine::beer: - we all did but everyone had such a great time! I was "practicing" for the pub experience :haha: (like I need it? Not!) Business contacts were made & sealed so overall a big success. I am happy to be back, tho & I&#8217;m planning on getting some serious rest today! 

Sending 2WW :baby: :dust: & big :hug: to all. Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies. Xxxxx hope you are all having a nice day? It's chilly again here but we are clearing rubbish ....lots!! We've been to the tip too... I know you are all jealous of my weekend :haha:

Anyway pleased to see you have ov d dwrgi ....ff is working for you! 

Butterfly how's your mum doing? Will pop to your journal in bit xx

Hit the jackpot your lunch sounds lovely!

Chicken don't panic about charting etc , I was just kidding( although it does become tempting to try these things)

Carole good luck for tomorrow! I'll be thinking about you! Xxxx

Pad how're you doing lovely???

Huge hugs to everyone else xxxx hope you all enjoy your weekend .....and dashka , I hope your lovely long weekend is fab!

Big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

Lils nearly forgot the NYC party sounds fab, and brilliant for business! Well dome to you and dhXxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

How are we all?

Dash I know sometimes it all gets too overwhelming doesn't it... a good cry does you good every now and then. ((HUGS)) x

Hello Purps how goes the house sorting?

Hey Lils... yea Hubby is back.. this time it was Cyprus which is not so bad. He was on an Tri Service triathlon training camp.... and they competed against the Navy and kicked their ass!!! Hehehhee

I have cross hairs! Bit late... don't really know why they have suddenly turned up... 

Looks like me and Drwgi are FF buds!! hehehe

Hit your day sounds lovely!


----------



## padbrat

Does that mean FF thinks I ov'd on CD 12?????


----------



## purplelou

Blinking pooh! I just wrote another big post and the poof....gone!!

I was just saying pad, ff thinks you old on cd12 but isn't one hundred percent sure. Probably because of the open dote, or white circles on your chart


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS, NY sounds like it went well :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dwrgi & Pad, ya for X hairs but pad FWIW I think FF is wrong and you O'd on cd20 :wacko::haha:

Purple, have also been having a clear out - need to get rid of stuff before the house sale goes through so did a car boot today and weather permitting another tomorrow :thumbup:

Carole, thinking about you tomorrow and looking forward to seeing pics of Zara :cloud9:

AFM, Mum is doing fine, will go see her tomorrow. I think I had a chemical this month due to faint lines on tests so am now waiting for AF :coffee:. I guess it means that sperm met egg again but I just need to get a good egg :shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, An ovulation calculator has predicted for me to ovulate on Tuesday but said to start OPK on Friday to check. Can anyone tell me when I should start to see a line, I'm not even getting a faint line yet.

Sorry for the newbie questions:blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi chicken, I usually start seeing a line 2 days before Ov :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks hun, I have heard so many people say that they always have a faint line I was starting to worry. I will see how I get on and be patient. Thanks again.


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Butterfly, you got faint lines?! How do you know AF is on her way, are the lines no longer showing up???

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good evening, wonderful women! :hi: :howdy:

I love reading the updates from everyone after I have been away for the day! Such a good way to a great day! Hugs and smoochies to you all. 

Dwrgi & Pad YAY for crosshairs, even if one of them is off a bit :D 

Chicken - You're not alone! It is sooo hard to be patient sometimes!! :dance: Hang in there!

Butterfly and Dash- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Are all of you other ladies still out there lurking? Sending big, positive, sticky thoughts to each and every one of you!

AFM - Had my follicle check this morning and it went great! I have three mature follicles, all on the left ovary, but one of them is waaaay too big at 38mm. They said that it could be the big one from last month that just hasn't dissolved yet, but even if it is a new one, follicles larger than 25mm rarely, if ever contribute to pregnancy, so we are relying on the remaining 2 on the left. They are at 18mm and 22mm which is textbook size, so that's great news! There are 2 on the right but they are too small and will likely not mature, which is fine with me... I think the chance for twins is quite enough for me :D :oneofeach:

Soooo, did the trigger shot at 9pm and will have the IUI at 10am Monday morning! :happydance: :thumbup:

Spent the rest of the day with my partner... she and I went to a nice breakfast, then both had 30 minute massages, a little shopping for a new outfit for me to wear to our friend's engagement party, which was very nice, then home. Spending the evening together, going to pop some popcorn and watch some Deadliest Catch episodes from the DVR.... nice and relaxing! Church in the morning then taking it easy the rest of the day, just doing some grocery shopping and light housework. :happydance: What a great weekend! Life is good! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

feeling a bit better today. went to a fair with a friend i met on a different fertility site who is seeing the same doc as me (first time weve hung out). so we got ti compare notes which was fun. got super exhausted pretty early. yes my folks know what im doing, if anything they are too excited.. but it will be great to see them but im gonna pack weight on i think which i really dont wanna do. fingers are crossed af arrives today or tomorrow so i can get my us on monday. tuesday would work but would be more of a pain, after that would suck


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz said:


> Oh Butterfly, you got faint lines?! How do you know AF is on her way, are the lines no longer showing up???
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah lil, the lines didn't get any darker and then on 15dpo nothing. Also my temp started to drop. The :witch: is def circling now and will be here today I'm sure. 

HTJ that sounds great that you have 2 follies of a perfect size and your weekend sounds perfect :thumbup:

Drs hope AF turns up !


----------



## padbrat

Awww Hit that day sounds perfect... and much better than mine.. which was a run then B&Q and then packing... blah...

Butterfly... so sorry about the chem... that just sucks. I have never had that happen, but what a rollercoster... you have that BFP and then it fades... sorry chick (hugs).

Hey Purps and Lils!

Guess what.... I think my body has fast forwarded by a week... oddly enough I am now on CD 1.... I have never had a 28 day cycle... but apparently I have now! I was expecting.... OV on CD 18 and 19 and AF on the 25th May.... but what I got was AF on CD 28... so maybe I did OV on CD 12?

Am totally confused... also had my highest ever temp today 36.5....

What is going on?????


----------



## chickenchaser

HitTheJackpot - Thanks :hugs: It odd in your teens your 28 days just zip by but now waiting for those all important days feels like you are waiting for ever. 
:thumbup:Yay for your left ovary :happydance: Good Luck for monday and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

drsquid - Please you are feeling better today, often having someone who is going through the same and knowing you are not alone helps so much. That is why I'm so happy to have found you wonderful ladies :hugs:

Butterfly67 - :hugs: for you butterfly and if the :witch: is on her way I hope she is not to hard on you :hugs:

padbrat - I'm sorry I have no idea what is going on but I'm hoping it good, a 28 day circle can't be bad can it? :hugs:

I have had a lovely weekend so far, DH seems to be past his performance anxiety:haha: I should know better than to even suggest evening sex, he is more of a morning person. So I treated him to breakfast in bed this morning. Positive re-enforcement :haha: I don't usually use OPK till tea time so we will see if there is anything today. FX. A little light gardening this afternoon then tea with my mum and Dad. Then work tomorrow:growlmad:

Have a good one ladies :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

No idea Pad, but 28 day cycle is good I agree with cc.

Big hugs BF, hope this cycle ends soon cx

HTJ everything crossed for you Hun 

DrS hope all pans out as you want it to.

Hugs to you all. CD 9 and got my first high on CBFM so off we go....


----------



## padbrat

Pah to work eh Chicken!! I wish we could just holiday all year long! Hahaha Go jump your OH now!

Oooo and Lady H... lots of OH jumping for you too!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi folks-hope everyone's having a good Sunday.

Have read back and got my pen and paper out cos I'm rubbish at remembering everything!

Lil-Sluz-NYC sounds fab-was there in 2005 for a hol and loved it-seems a v long time ago now-wd love to go back.

HTJ-good news on the follies-fx for Mon.

Butterfly-sorry the witch is on the way.

Purple Lou-just caught up to pg 1030 ish and ur BFP-wonderful!!!!

DrS-hope AF shows-don't say that too often!

Padbrat-afraid I'm no good with cycles-mine is different every month.

Chicken chaser-I do my OPK at tea time-I can't figure out how to pee in a cup in the staff toilets at school!

LAdy H-good luck this cycle.

Carol-is Zara here yet?

Dwrgi, Never, Dashka and anyone else I've missed-hope ur good.

afm-af got me this morning-as expected-v bad cramps for last 9 days. Had my cd21 blood test on Thurs-v quick-no waiting at all at the hosp. But can't get an appt for results til June 1st-pants!!

Not feeling too bad today-was a wreck last month-mainly due to feeling poorly. Also pleased that it came first thing today-since I came off the injection this time it has turned up at various hours of the day which isn't pleasant in the middle of a lesson. Mood helped by Chelsea winning the Champions League last night. Maybe it'll sink in later-really hoped I'd be able to go to the GP saying the bloods don't matter as am pregnant. Ho hum!!

Spending the day starting my reports-haven't even written one word yet and due in middle of June-eek!

Much Love, Vx


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-how odd, but a 28 day cycle is good. This charting business is addictive, and throws up so many new questions, doesn't it? (As if we need any more!). Hope you're okay. Hark at you going for a run-bet you're much better than me. I took Ruby out and walked most of it, am sooooooo unfit! Have a lovely weekend with hubs, hun, Axxxx :hugs:

Dashka-how are you feelingg today, hun? Have been thinking about you over the weekend. This is a very difficult 'journey', and sometimes it does take everything out of you! Take it easy and take care of yourself, xxxxx

Neesaw-those dratted reports. They stagger ours, so we have reports to do at different times of the year. Eases the burden a bit. So sorry that AF got you. What a nuisance that you have to wait so long for an appointment. Can you ask for a cancellation? Hope it sheds some light on your issues, big :hugs:, Axxx

Chicken-your weekend sounds lovely. A bit of TLC and then wham bam, thank you mam! I like your style!!! Let's hope you caught that eggy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HTJ-your weekend sounds lovely too. Hope you're enjoying it. :hugs:

Butterfly-big :hugs: hun, and I hope that the visit with your mum will ease your worries. Thinking of you, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lil-so glad that your NY night went well, although I had no doubt that it wouldn't go well! Looking forward very much to meeting you very soon, Axxxx

Dr S-how lovely to meet up with another fertility bod. Will give you so much support, I'm sure. I hope that you can start your meds sooner rather than later. Don't worry about putting weight on, you can always lose it again, especially if you are a gym bod, which I think you are! xx

Lady H-hope you catch that eggy this weekend! GL! :thumbup::thumbup:

Carole, am thinking of you. Has Zara appeared or are you at your C section now??? Gosh, how weird to think. Hope you're okay-am thinking of you, Axxxx :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I love charting, I have discovered, since the crosshairs miraculously appeared! So, I Oed on Wednesday, I think. Temps a bit out today but I had a drink (or three :haha::haha::haha:) last night, and OH shared my bed so I didn't sleep very well. I guess this is all quite normal to have a dip. 

Funny that with treatment booked again for July, I'm really not feeling it. I think I'm just going through the motions, but I really don't feel that my heart is in it any more, and that doesn't upset me at all. I just feel resigned now to my fate. Funny how much we can put up with, and then we just say 'Enough'. Don't know whether we'll go through with the treatment or not. Am putting the decision off.....

Sorry for long boring spiel, same old same old record now!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purple, Never, Twinkle, Frolicky, Asry,


----------



## padbrat

Hahahhaa Dwrgi - I take my border collie with me and he spurs me on when I am slowing down... that been said I only started running last week and am only running for 30 mins at the moment, but hey ho, little steps eh... I have also made in my opinion the biggest sacrifice and switched from my beloved Warburtons white toastie bread to whole grain!! Hahaha that is harder than the running!!

All in my efforts to be successful .... hopefully in June!!! 

Am really confused about my cycle though... I am hoping this isn't an ominous sign... and am resisting the urge to Google.... so far!!

Butterfly I hope all is OK with your Mum xx

Neesaw... maybe mine will be different every month too... hope not as I need to be specific about when I bd for a girl according to Lil's in depth research!


----------



## padbrat

This is a photo of me and Blaze in a blizzard when we lived in Germany! I was all bundled up in loads of a layers.... and I also weighed 2.5 stone more!! Look like a black whale on legs! hahaha!! But Blaze looks gorgeous!!
 



Attached Files:







1951_37167923238_513473238_1071436_9911_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## chickenchaser

nessaw - I would rather test at home but in all fairness working in a hospital no one would bat an eyelid finding a urine sample in the toilet.

Dwrgi - I hope so, but I think we are a bit early my OPK is still negative :growlmad: never mind I have told DH I have booked a session for Tuesday and Thursday and then he can choose the weekend BD :haha:
:hugs:To you hun I hope you decide about your treatment soon it must be really difficult to have to keep putting yourself though all this. May be this time will be your time:hugs:I hope so.:hugs:

padbrat - you look fab and very happy, Blaze is beautiful :hugs: I only lost my springer a couple of weeks ago and I miss him so much. We had him from the lady who lived next door to my mum and he was only 2 days old when we first saw him. We use to go and fetch him for a couple of hours at a time before he was old enough for us to take him home and he was 16 when he died. So he had been a big part of our lives for such a long time.


----------



## padbrat

Awww Chicken.... so sorry to hear about your loss.... I am convinced that dogs are just people in furry form and are absolutely part of the family... I am so sorry I made you sad ((HUGS)) xx

We first saw Blaze at 14 days... he was tiny. He is now 8.5 years old and if he has a long life like your Springer I will be very happy xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh honey you didn't make me sad, I love to hear about other peoples furry friends. We would love another one, the house is so empty with out him, but it just doesn't seem right just now, it is way to soon, and no matter how special our new dog is he wouldn't be Bracken, he was such a special dog. 
I hope Blaze has a very long and happy life with you. XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> This is a photo of me and Blaze in a blizzard when we lived in Germany! I was all bundled up in loads of a layers.... and I also weighed 2.5 stone more!! Look like a black whale on legs! hahaha!! But Blaze looks gorgeous!!

Blaze is gorgeous! The creature in the hood looks pretty lovely too! :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Aww - that's a gorgeous pic of you and Blaze - but it looks sooooo cold!!!! Pad I hope your cycles are not going to mess you around!!

Chicken - Im so sorry for the loss of your Bracken :hugs: pets are like a member of our family's, I know our two little dogs are our babies!!

Dwrgi - first big :hugs: do you think you feel like this because the ivf cycle is still a bit away?? Im glad you don't feel sad about it though, just take a day at a time and do whatever feels right

nessaw - thank you lovely, wow you are a hero to get through 1000+ pages, when I joined there 500 + and it took me ages reading through them all!

Lils - have you recovered from your wild weekend in NYC - it sounds fab!

Butterfly - bah! for af!! - I was really hopeful for you this month chick xxx

Dashka - big :hugs: how are you doing today??

HTJ - 2 right sized follies sounds great - good luck with iui :hugs:

DrS - it's lovely to meet someone who's in the same boat as you - Im glad you had a lovely time xxx

LadyH - good luck with the BD! it sounds like the cbfm is doing it's thing for you now:D catch that eggy!!

Carole - I am hoping that you are holding Zara in your arms right now! :hugs: 

big loves to Asry, Frols, Manuiti, Luv (are you ok lovely??) never, HA, Titi, FM, twinks, grrek porn :haha: and anyone I am missing - so sorry :hugs:

afm - back to work and the weekend has flown by again - how does that happen??? :shock:
anyway we got lots done but still loads to do :cry: at least the weather is looking better this week!
has anyone (in the uk) been watching the torch relay (for the olympics) on tv?? Its made me feels a bit emotional!


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly67 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Oh Butterfly, you got faint lines?! How do you know AF is on her way, are the lines no longer showing up???
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah lil, the lines didn't get any darker and then on 15dpo nothing. Also my temp started to drop. The :witch: is def circling now and will be here today I'm sure.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry Butterfly! So close :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Well, ladies, _I done got my  again.
_
This really, really sucks but I cant let myself get excited about it right now :blush:. After what happened last month (& 2x before that!) lets just be cautiously optimistic until I get a few bloods back? I will admit I pretty much knew it due to same temp dips & symptoms as last month:winkwink: BUT PLEASE GOD MAKE IT A STICKY! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Prayers & ~~~ vibes welcomed! :shrug:

(These are Wondfo HPTs  theyre famous for having no evap lines, but Ill confirm w/bloods.)
 



Attached Files:







055.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

sorry I have been MIA for a few days.... Feeling much better...been a busy weekend and we're off today (Victoria Day holiday -after Queen Victoria) so trying to get a post in before AD wakes up! Saturday did tons of gardening and had a lovely day at my parent's cottage yesterday....but so many people there it wasn't very restful...

Lils - Glad NYC went well!!!:happydance: wow 900 people RSVP'd????!!! sounds like all had a great time! Your chart is looking pretty good eh? Nice dip ?! and was that spotting I see after the dip? Oh I'm chart stalking.....:haha: Gonna send you a PM soon...:hugs:

Butterfly - I'm glad to hear your mom's surgery went well... but so sorry AF arrived:hugs: (especially after your hopes of a BFP with the light lines...):hugs: I've never had that happen - but I know I would be crushed. GL with the house sell coming up....

Carole - hope you are holding Zara as we speak!!:flower: (I know it will be hard for you to post for a while - so sending BIG GIANT hugs to you and Zara!):hugs:

Dwrgi - congrats on the ovulating - I know charting is totallly addictive now isn't it? Oh hun... I'm hoping that you decide whatever you feel is right for you.... Maybe as it gets closer you things will get clearer... but I know how you feel about having to make a decision... it sucks! I feel like I have to choose between what my gut is telling me and what my head is telling me.... I think going with the gut is always best....:hugs::hugs:

Pad - glad DH is back! wow pretty impressive about competing against the Navy!!!:thumbup: Know you weren't trying this month - but I hope AF is kind to you.... A 28 day cycle is good - just need to figure out if the Ov is early or late so you will know if there is a short Luteal phase or not... if you do have a short LP -then maybe progesterone in 2nd half of cycle will help???? Was it ever suggested to you? Just thinking out loud... LOVE THE PHOTO!!! and great for you for starting to run! :thumbup:

HTJ- yay for follie check!! and GOOD LUCK ON IUI TODAY!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Dr. S - hope AF arrives soon (this time only!!) Glad you have a buddy who is going through the same thing and to hang out with.... :hugs:

Chicken - breakfast in bed for DH!! way to get him in the mood!! Isn't it crazy how we have to 'book our BD times' with DH??? I have to do that all the time (as PM is our only option during weekdays since he gets up at 3am for work) So sorry about the loss of your dog Bracken - dogs are sooooo part of family....Must be so hard. Our dog is 12.5 years old and I know I will be shattered when we lose her. Big hugs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lady H - you go catch that eggy girl!!!:thumbup::winkwink:

Nessaw - sorry AF arrived....:hugs: Oh yeah - I do the peeing in a cup at work all the time - as I need to check opk's twice a day - I usually do 11am at work and then around 6:30pm at home. At work I bring a small "dixie type-paper cup -I buy a box of like 200) and the test strip in a small little bag and go to ladies room - sit in the stall for the 5 min wait :winkwink:-put all the stuff back in the bag and throw out! All done - major undercover work on my part :haha:- but at least I know I'm not missing the dark lines - which I have a few times by only testing once a day. Good luck with your reports!!!

Purple - glad you had time to clear some more stuff out! that is great - I need to find time to do that... It's so good for the mind to do that too :thumbup: Hope you're feeling ok hun....

Hello to everyone I missed!!!:hugs:

AFM - FF says I ovulated on CD11 again - but I think it's the next day... Last few days my temp taking/sleep has been a bit off... who knows anyway... So according to FF I'm already 3DPO today?

have a great week ladies!!

xoxo


----------



## dashka

LILS - OH MY GOD - WE CROSS POSTED - CONGRATS TO YOU GIRL!!! (I know you are being cautious and I understand that hun..... I really really hope and pray for you that it's a sticky one.....[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:flower::flower: Have you thought about taking progesterone to help with the sticky???):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Flippin 'eck, Lil, that is AMAZING! I am so pleased for you-I hope that this will be your sticky bean! I am willing it to hang around for you! So very pleased! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - that's fantastic news!! I am soo soo soo happy for you chick!
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
I understand the caution though, completely. 
Ill keep fingers crossed and send lots and lots of positive vibes your way for a sticky bean

big loves xxx


----------



## froliky2011

I will write a better post later..

LIL!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo:
CONGRATULATIONS!! HOPING FOR THE STICKIEST BEAN EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, LilS, massive congrats and sticky vibes coming your way :yipee::wohoo::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Thank you ladies so much for wishing me well, sending :hugs: & prayers & +~~~! I will never turn such things away!!! I should be happy about BFP, and I am very happy, it&#8217;s just that it quickly turned to fear & doubt :blush: (guess I&#8217;m &#8220;traumatized&#8221; from all the mc&#8217;s! may need a head shrinking for that&#8230;:haha: ). Anyway, had an appt at the lab this morning for those NK Cells & other &#8220;easier&#8221; tests out of the Level 2 Immune&#8217;s & called the OBGYN & they faxed over a script for preg blood work so I got lucky & got it all at once! :happydance:

Also got lucky in renewing my passport in just 1 hour (well, they will mail it before 6/7 which is when I leave for UK). I am quite impressed w/the feds that it was that quick?! (& thank GOD I didn&#8217;t have to go to Miami! Whew). I&#8217;m just going to go with the last 3 page method today - so much to do, still:

Dwrgi &#8211; Don&#8217;t you just love charting!? Makes you feel better when there are some things you can sort-of confirm yourself (w/o Dr&#8217;s & blood tests!). You have been through a lot with those ICSI&#8217;s so I can understand your hesitation about it. When (if) you are ready, you will know it, darlin. I am glad that you are OK with whatever will be, though (& secretly hoping you get that waiting for IVF BFP!) Big :hugs::friends:

Butterfly &#8211; big huge squishy :hug: for that chem :growlmad: & another for having to deal with the nasty :witch:!!! :grr::grr: Maybe you will get that lucky post-chem/mc BFP? Will ex still dtd next month? :hugs::hugs::friends:

Purple &#8211; you are one energetic lil lady! :thumbup: How do you do it? I soooo need to get on the rest of my clean-out in a huge way. Makes you feel so much better doesn&#8217;t it? (Oh yeah, I&#8217;m all recuperated now from my wild 1 night in NYC, thanks! :haha: ) :hugs:

Pad &#8211; wow, I think you just want to be unique w/that chart.:haha: You have thrown both Butterfly & me for a loop :wacko: but FF comes thru yet again at 12DPO before AF even arrived, who wulda knew? (FF has to wait out charts that don&#8217;t have a clear-cut ov day to see if/when there&#8217;s a pattern, that&#8217;s why they showed up late & were dotted lines). But, yeah, I understand your frustration bc you need to nail down that ov date within a day or so &#8211; I&#8217;ll just keep everything crossed for you for this cycle! Cute pic! (brrr)

HTJ &#8211; yay for 2 good follies &#8211; you really only need 1 good one to dtd! Good luck today :thumbup: & let us know how it goes!

LadyH &#8211; good luck! :dust: (P.S. &#8211; why aren&#8217;t you taking temps anymore?)

Chicken &#8211; don&#8217;t worry, I have to pretty much schedule mine too & I went thru the exact same things in the beginning of TTC as you are now. Had to take a &#8220;few talks&#8221; to get things moving :growlmad:. Hey, morning, noon, night :shrug: we gotta do what we gotta do to catch that eggy! :dust:

Nessaw &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry :witch: got you :nope:. They won&#8217;t just tell you over the phone about CD21 tests? Jeez, you&#8217;ll be ov&#8217;ing again by the time you find out about last month! Maybe temping to confirm ov this cycle? 

Dashka &#8211; soooo glad you are feeling better! And welcome to the 2WW!!! :dust: Gotta love Canada &#8211; they celebrate Queen Victoria Day even when Brits don&#8217;t! :haha: You guys will just steal anyone&#8217;s holidays won&#8217;t you? :rofl: Love it! I&#8217;m moving to Canada&#8230; :winkwink: Oh yeah, I take a bit of progesterone cream &#8220;for good luck&#8221; but was told I really didn&#8217;t need it & my prog levels last month were fine (I was using cream then too, tho). It&#8217;s only 22 mg, you think I need more? You know us 35+ TTC#1 ladies - we will stick whatever stuff up whatever hoo-ha we are told, without question, to get pregs! :haha: :hugs:

Bear &#8211; I see you lurking, how are you?

Carols - :hugs: Hoping you have :pop: !

Have a great Monday everyone! I&#8217;ll get bloods back today & let you know (we&#8217;re all about quick service here, can you tell? :haha:)

Huge buckets of Fairy :baby: :dust: to all of you in 2WW/about to be & big :hug: to everyone else!


----------



## padbrat

Awww hey guys... first things first!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS LILS!... I told you that you can get preggers straight after a M/C as it happened to me! Hoping and hoping for a sticky rainbow babes for you xx 

Do you reckon it was a 12 day ov? 

Yea I have 400mg cyclogest... but was saving it for a BFP as I am on 1200mg a day from bfp.

Blaze is sending lots of doggy woofs and hugs to all... he loves being told what a pretty boy he is... Dwrgi you cracked me up..."creature in the hood" mwahahaaaa!!

Ooooo am thinking of Carole and Zara....

Purps... you busy lady... take a chill pill and relax a lil.

Dash you live in my Hubby's dream country... he loves Canada! Hope the 2 ww is good to you x

We have sunshine this week!! AT LAST!!!!! YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## chickenchaser

LilSluz - Congratulations hun, praying so hard for you right now :hugs:

dashka - glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


AFM - FF thinks I should be ovulating tomorrow but it is only a guess as we don't know what my cycles are going to be yet. But my OPK's are still negative but will keep testing and BD.


----------



## Lady H

Wow Lil that is bloody brilliant news! Congrats and fx this is the sticky one :hugs:

I am temping again as of today, but I found that temping and BnB and OPKs seemed to stress me out and my cycles went all screwey. I will be dropping off BnB for the next week or so until I ovulate, as that really helped last month.

I may lurk a bit but may not post much. :hugs::hugs::hugs:To you all and I expect lils BFP to the the first rock in a massive avalanche of bfp's for this thread :thumbup::flower:

Did I miss any news on Carole and Zara???


----------



## drsquid

lil- yay!!!!

afm- still no af... if it comes today ill get us tomorrow/. if not since im not starting stims til june 1 i want to ask if i can do us may 31 (ie the day before i start). not sure what it would change since ill stay on lupron...


----------



## chickenchaser

Understood Lady H, take care of yourself and do what you need to do, but don't be a stranger. XXX


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH - :hugs: & don't worry, we all understand! (btw, yay for stalkable chart! We can "keep track of you " that way now... :winkwink:). Yes, we need another avalanche of BFP's!!!

DrS - when you want the :witch: she stays away, when you don't want her, she rears her ugly head! :grr: I hope she comes SOON for you! :flower:

Just got results - Beta 24 (9am 12DPO) & Prog 15. Beta is a tad bit less than "median" level :shrug: so a little low but not terribly & Dr said Prog fine, but anybody know anything different? (it was 25 at 15DPO last month, so defin better...?) I'm going to admit - I'm terrified.:shock::help: I follow-up bloods Wed to see if at least doubling - C'mon, pleeeeezzz let #4 stick...

I'm really just guarding myself right now, so "we shall see"...:blush: (Butterfly do you know much about the #'s my fellow #'s girl?). Thanks all - 

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

pad - yes you did say so! Btw, your follie phase (AF til ov) can vary greatly 11-28+ days, but your luteal phase (post-ov) is "typically" 12-14 days & usually pretty steady. So, if you got AF 14-15 days after FF said you o'd, then FF seems to be right on the mark. Problem is that O can change (as you know!). 

If you're really confused & not sure what to do, I'll make a couple of recommendations, but please know that these are only guesses & you need to do what you feel you should/try what seems like it makes sense, etc for you: (1) temping -you may have to go strict on it & test everyday at exact same time via alarm; I know that's hard, but it would give you more accurate picture of ov/phases & some people are very time/temp sensitive, & (2) if you want to BD 3 days before ov, but don't know ov day, I am wondering if perhaps you may benefit from a CBFM? I believe that it at least starts telling you when you are getting into the High range so you can BD those days? And then on the 2 days its says "peak" maybe don't do it? (anybody with a FM please jump in bc I'm not entirely positive how they work! - is it always a 2-day "peak"?). Just an idea though... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Oh Lil I have all my limbs crossed for you that the number doubles!!! For progesterone cream I use it 2x day after shower and before bed... My sister thinks that one of the things that helped her was a big increase in progesterone (along with all the other stuff) but I think she was taking injections or suppositories

Praying for u Hun!!!!


----------



## drsquid

went by and talked to the doc... apparently i dont actually need to get the baseline day 2. he assumes i may have gotten a cyst as my period is being poky about turning up. but since im not starting stims til june 1 he said i can get my baseline on may 31 when i get back from philly... yay also got my "please let her have needles" letter for the plane


----------



## nessaw

lils-massive congrats.everything crossed for u x

afm still got awful cramps and got a school to discover reports are due a wk before i thought they were.busy half term for me.think i will be iv before i get my results-i teach in ealing but live near st albans so cd only get an after 4.30 appt for then.guess it won't change waiting a bit longer.will give me the hols to process. love to all vx


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:


> Well, ladies, _I done got my  again.
> _
> This really, really sucks but I cant let myself get excited about it right now :blush:. After what happened last month (& 2x before that!) lets just be cautiously optimistic until I get a few bloods back? I will admit I pretty much knew it due to same temp dips & symptoms as last month:winkwink: BUT PLEASE GOD MAKE IT A STICKY! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Prayers & ~~~ vibes welcomed! :shrug:
> 
> (These are Wondfo HPTs  theyre famous for having no evap lines, but Ill confirm w/bloods.)

Congrats!!!! Praying for you that it sticks!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - 24 at 9dpo really depends on when implantation occurred. I believe mine was 36 at 11 dpo but I felt like implanation took place around 7dpo or so. If you want I have lots of extra progesterone suppositories you can have. (I believe 2 weeks worth..expensive stuff too). I could meet you somewhere tomorrow to give it to you. However, I think they say anything above 10 can sustain a pregnancy. FX'd.....STICK BEANY STICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! p.s. Your may chart is not up so I can't tell when implantation might have happened. Your last cycle was 9dpo it looks like...

Will write more later ladies. Sorry. I know I have been MIA. I have been reading like crazy on my off time. I feel like a giant sponge and my brain might explode but the tree of knowledge is so wonderful...I can't stop. :)

:hugs: to you all!! 

Sorry about AF for those that got the :witch: :hugs: 

Hoping the best for all the ladies in TWW & those preparing for next cycle!! 

Am stocking for Carol's news too!! :kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Fro - argh, I forgot to inlude you in my post - eek! So sorry - I did think about you but since I've been sporadically typing out the on the same msg all day :dohh: (crazy Monday). I wanted to ask - I think your next tests are this week right? I can't BELIEVE you are 9.5 weeks! :happydance: Hey - isn't that a movie :haha:

Beta's actually 24 at 12DPO. It rates as perfect for 11DPO, so I'm thinking I did get it first thing in the morning 12DPO so maybe not bad? We'll see... My May chart is the one below the overlay chart - says April 20th cycle (I know, mine are looooong cycles!). I show 9DPO implant, I think?, altho not sure what's going on w/temps today, but I've seen post implant dips too...trying to dig in??? Thank you for offering me your prog supp's!!! I'm going to wait a little bit - I've doubled up on the cream & see what Wed brings? I will keep that in the back of my mind tho & I'd love to "have a good excuse" to meet you :haha: I'll be in the field tomorrow anyway :(. But thank you! :thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi ladies!

Lils - Oh sweets! I'm sending sticky vibes your way, love. Hang in there and keep your spirits up! DP always says positive = pregnant :D hehe... fingers n toes Xed for you!!

I am dashing off to bed, but wanted to pop in as the IUI went smoothly and I as of 10am today I am officially in my TWW. My left ovary has been KILLING me since mid-afternoon, I mean it has had had me doubled over in pain on multiple occasions. Between the left-over GIANT follicle and the two good ones, I feel like my left is gonna pop! Gah! So, I am off to bed to see if I can't sleep through the discomfort...Yeah... good luck with that! :D

Hoping that my temp spikes tomorrow as it should!

Nini ladies... will catch up with everyone tomorrow at work! Smoochies!


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> went by and talked to the doc... apparently i dont actually need to get the baseline day 2. he assumes i may have gotten a cyst as my period is being poky about turning up. but since im not starting stims til june 1 he said i can get my baseline on may 31 when i get back from philly... yay also got my "please let her have needles" letter for the plane

Good that things are moving on, good news about Philadelphia trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> lils-massive congrats.everything crossed for u x
> 
> afm still got awful cramps and got a school to discover reports are due a wk before i thought they were.busy half term for me.think i will be iv before i get my results-i teach in ealing but live near st albans so cd only get an after 4.30 appt for then.guess it won't change waiting a bit longer.will give me the hols to process. love to all vx

St Albans is gorgeous. Love the pancake shop! Used to live in Hoddesdon, and BF lives nr Old Stevenage. Reports r pants. I'll be externally marking over half term, so no hols for me either! Money will go to pay off my share of the ICSI we had in March. Failed. Great. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS I think 24 sounds good for 12dpo but like you say it is all about the doubling so I'll keep everything crossed for that :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies :flower:
the sun is shinning - yay!! (well in the UK anyway) it makes a nice change. :)
hope you all have a fab day!
nothing new to report here so huge loves and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls, how are you all? 

Lil-I agree with Butterfly, and am sure that those numbers will double, so hang on in there and try to KEEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!! GL, hun, Axxx:flower: P.S. I loved the 9.5 film, and good old JT did the music for it! We were all in the Sixth Form when it came out, and fell in love with a bit of rough Mickey Rourke! I actually didn't get round to copying him and Kim's moves till I got to college :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Purps-:hugs:

Debs-have you done any running since the weekend? Keep it up girl! Wow-you've lost 2.5 stone, that's incredible work! :hugs:

Carole-I so hope that you are okay? Looking forward to seeing a pic of little Zara! Big :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: to you both, Axxxx

Butterfly-how are you hun?? Big :hugs: to you! On days like this, I wish I was self-employed! It looks lovely outside, and I'm stuck in this flippin' classroom! Booo hiss!!!! :hugs:

Lady H-we are here for you whenever! :hugs:

Bearlake-are you okay? Come and join the party, don't hide! We can all support each other! Don't forget, I had a failed ICSI/IVF too, and we can offer each other support! Maybe I'm just needy! :hugs: 

Hello Greek Princess! xx

Hi everybody, to all those I haven't named, and all those I have, big :hugs: to you all!

I dreamt last night of having implantation pains!! Ha ha ha, what a laugh! I'm sure my temps are affected by having Georgie the cat sleep on my head every night! Hey ho, que sera sera! :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hooray! And so say all of us!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18143587

:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I was just reading the same thing myself!! Yay!!

the whole postcode lottery is just dire!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Dwrgi, I used to live right by Hoddesdon in Stanstead Abbotts!

Small world eh?

C
x


----------



## Dwrgi

Coastdreams said:


> Hey Dwrgi, I used to live right by Hoddesdon in Stanstead Abbotts!
> 
> Small world eh?
> 
> C
> x

Gosh, it is indeed! I used to go over there to see if I could spot Gazza and Sheryl!!! :haha:


----------



## Coastdreams

ha ha, yeah they lived down the road...

We always had the Beckhams driving around too.


----------



## grkprn

Hope everyone is having a good day! So happy it's sunny here in Michigan ;)

Had my day 14 u/s yesterday and they saw 2 follies, 23mm and 27mm. Then I got my +OPK this morning -- woo hoo! They wanted me to take an injection of Ovidrel to start my LH surge, but I opted not to. So glad I didn't!

Anyone familiar with sizes of follicles? Is 23mm and 27mm too large? Maybe the Clomid helps make them bigger?


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!! 
hope everyone is doing well today...

Lils - wow your temp really shot up today!!! I hope that is a great sign!! Re: Beta level 24 at 12DPO - I think if you implanted at 9DPO then that is barely 3 days so I think it would be low...My sister's last pregnancy the beta levels were quite low and they didn't think it was going to work (but it did!).... Hoping and praying for the doubling!!! :hugs::hugs:

Lady H - lurk away hun and GL this week on the ov. front!:thumbup:

Dr. S - glad the timing is going to work out for you..:thumbup:. enjoy your Philly trip! We're going there (close to there this summer) - taking AD to "Sesame Place" in PA for a few days - 9 hr. drive for us...

Froliky - 9.5 weeks - wow hun! Enjoy the reading! :hugs:

Asry - how are you doing?:flower:

Manu - you still there?:winkwink:

HTJ - YAY!! for IUI going well!! and your chart looks like timing was right on this time with your temp going up today!! :thumbup:Fx for you hun...:flower::hugs:

Dwrgi & Nessaw - our teachers - GL on those reports!! (my sister is also a teacher and she complains about the reports too!!) I'd love to have her work hours though.:winkwink:

Dwrgi - thanks for that link - very interesting.... so does that mean if your under 39 in the UK that the gov't pays (or helps financially) with IVF?? Our only helps here if you have both tubes blocked...(I think) and I think it may only be 1 try - but don't quote me. Hope you are feeling better today.. Interesting dream!:hugs:

Grkprn - YAY for 2 large follies!! Not sure about the sizes (I think the 23 mm sounds great -but don't quote me) Yes I believe the Clomid does make them larger (but again I'm no expert!!) GL and all limbs crossed for you!:thumbup:

Purple - I need to get over to your journal... hope you are doing well!:hugs:

HA - hope things are going ok for you!!! I need to check your journal later as well....:hugs:

Pad - how are you today hun?? Okay this is a totally dumb question - but is this progesterone you mentioned "400mg cyclogest... but was saving it for a BFP as I am on 1200mg a day from bfp"....???? I know I asked if you were on progesterone so thought that might be it.... I don't know much about meds....:dohh:

Carole - I hope you and Zara are okay and you're enjoying every moment!!!:hugs::hugs:

Hello to everyone I missed....

AFM - back to work today (and my boss is back tomorrow -after he was away on business for 12 days so things will be quite 'hairy' tomorrow if you know what I mean....)...I'm dreading it. The weather was so beautiful this weekend and looks like it's staying in the 20's C all week!! yay for summer...:thumbup: I am not feeling great about this cycle so far... my temps are looking all weird and not spiked as much as last cycle... who knows. 

Have a great day everyone!!!
xoxo


----------



## drsquid

sesame place is awesome.. your dd should LOVE it. i used to love going there as a kid. lots of cool stuff in philly too like the please touch museum. 

still no af.. glad it doesnt matter =) im sure it will wait til i step on the plane tonight


----------



## dashka

thanks Dr.S - yah I know she is gonna love it - and it's kind of a secret passion of mine - Love Love Sesame Street and Jim Henson -wanted to get into childrens tv when I graduated - I even built TV puppets for a while but nothing came of it... We are staying in NJ (Princeton) as it's only a half hour drive to Sesame Place from there and then also going to Adventure Aquarium in NJ on the way back. Last year was our first road trip to the US -we went to North Carolina..

Hope AF comes for you at a good time - and NOT when you are stepping on the plane!
have a fantastic trip visiting your family!

xo


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Dash yup Cyclogest is progesterone... we have it as vaginal pessaries here (YUK) and I am on usually 800 mg a day, but when I had my ED i went to 1200mg a day... which is blooming loads!!! YUKKY! No one actually knows if I need all of these meds... my consultant is just chucking everything she can think off at me to get a baby to survive. Even though she thinks all mine have been boys and I have a lethal chromosome translocation for males... but hey ho!

Hit that spike looks mighty impressive to me.... I reckon you will be the next bfp!

Fro your baby is now a fetus yayay!!

Dwrgi - yup I ran on Sat and Sun and today... though today was hard work! and don't be too impressed by the 2.5 stone, it has taken me 2 years to shift! LOL Plus I still want to lose another 1.5 stone. Am also hoping it will help me get pregnant... it has been exactly a year since I was pregnant last and I know I have deliberately been giving my self a rest.... but I really want June to work... though am also mindful that if it doesn't I will be crushed!! LOL

Lils I think that your betas are fine.... if you had said a result of 5 that would be something to worry about.... but you didn't. Am hoping and hoping for a lovely doubling for you xxx

Am too scared to call my consultant re: IVF... it will be a massive post code lottery and despite me only just turning 40 and having the whole genetic crap I think they will say no and make me go to the hospital where we are going to.... but I really don't want to leave my lovely consultant... sometimes the Army just screws everything up... I finally have a nice house, good job and loads of weddings to go to down here and the blooming army moves us right in the middle of it all.... pah to the Army!!

Whinge over...

Hello everyone else!! Neesaw, Purps, Asry, Carole... where is Zara??


----------



## purplelou

It's worth an ask Pad! You never know perhaps you'll get lucky and get a yes!!


----------



## padbrat

Surrey won't fund me if I am about to move to Gloucestershire... but just for you Purps I will call her tomorrow and ask.... I bet she has been inundated today! LOL


----------



## purplelou

I wonder what Gloucesters ivf level is, you know some trusts offer 2 or 3 goes! Whilsts others only offer 1


----------



## chickenchaser

Just a quick update ladies. I have just got a positive OPK. I'm so excited I didn't think it would happen so early. Will keep you all updated. XXX


----------



## dashka

Pad - that's great - sorry you totally have it covered - sorry for my stupid question re: progesterone... I guess I was curious ... I really don't know all the UK terms for a lot of what you guys are talking about ie. postal lottery??? what is that?

Chicken - that is great!!! yay for ov!!


----------



## dashka

Hey ladies - you have to watch this - it made me LOL and we can l totally relate......
She is an actress who has created these webisodes (she suffers from infertility)....

I love it! Don't know if this link will work??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_r1rdOtA-g&feature=youtu.be

Be sure to watch until the very end!!! Hilarious and so true


----------



## drsquid

i was just thinking about that series the other day when a friend's husband was telling me how lovely the "spank room" was at the fertility clinic where they were doing ivf.. i dont remember if it was this episode or not that dealt with that


----------



## drsquid

dash- they decide if you get funding or not based on which zip code you live in and how that area has decided to share out their funds.


----------



## LilSluz

OMG, does that sound familiar to anyone else? I was just asked about kids at a Bar Mitzvah by my (distant) SIL & I confided about trying, but 3 mc's, etc. Apparently she has had 3 mc's too, but she also has 3 children (1 autistic). Bless her heart bc it was in the right place - but she told me "all I had to do is put my legs up on the wall" & I would somehow not just magically "get" pregnant, but I would magically "stay" pregnant. (commence biting down on tongue - HARD - in 3...2...1...:shock:) :dohh:

Thanks Dash - :hugs: Don't worry about your chart, it can do all kinds of funny things in the beginning :winkwink:

drS - spank room??? So glad you don't need that u/s! I love the "she can have needles" letter -:haha:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi Ladies:

Long time no talk to! In the last few pages I want to give big shout out to LilSluz on your BFP. I'm praying that your rainbow baby is here! 

I'm hoping all is well with you all. I haven't actually been here much. :( I'll tell you, first it was TTC. Then it was first trimester. Then it was second trimester screening. :( Always something. I'd gotten a call last month (at work mind you) from this doctor with NO bedside manner telling me that my second trimester blood screening increased my risk for a Downs Syndrome baby to 1:15. And that I should immediately schedule an amnio. I will tell you ladies that it was the most grueling, worrisome two weeks of my life to get the test done (which is stressful in and of itself) and wait for the results. But thank GOD, the baby is doing just fine (although let me say that a DS baby is a blessing anyway, from my perspective). But you know what? This process really made me feel like a "mommy" that would do anything for her baby. :kiss: I just wanted to do everything I could to make it better. So of course last week when I had to head to the hospital with stitch-like pains, I was just concerned that it wasn't affecting the baby (I thought it was gas, LOL. It ended up being some sort of bruised rib). I think it's because we've worked SO HARD for our babies that we want to fight hard for them now too! 

So anyway, just hugs and well wishes to you wonderful ladies. We're still doing good here.


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Nikki! That sounds so stressful :nope:, but so glad baby is OK!!! Gosh, not long now!!! :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

*OMG LILS !!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance: wOoT ?!?!? You got BFP!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::bunny: 
I am so happy for you :cloud9: You fruitful woman you!!! :flower: I'm sure everything will go just fine this time :hugs:

And Butterfly, you had faint + too?! Chemical? So sorry for that, but that shows again that you are able to get preggers :hugs:. 
There are things really happening here :thumbup:

Sorry I havent been around and I'm totally out of most of the things going on :dohh: just been so lazy and prob will continue to be "not so much around" :haha: but you ladies are on my mind even if I'm not "present" :hug:
You have all given me so much :blush:

I hope Carole and Zara are doing fine :hugs::flower:
Nikki, so happy to hear everything is fine with your baby :cloud9: must've been such a releif after all that!

And to all of you I'm sending you summery babydust from far far away :dust:

AFM, I had my first visit to maternityclinic and have a very nice young (27yr) nurse there to take me through pregnancy and later on with baby. Every county offers maternity clinic visits for free about every 3weeks and 2 ultrasounds. My 11-12 week u/s is 12th June where they will also check down syndrome and take bloods for some else chromosome things. I'm soooo worried about that, but all I can do is pray baby is healthy[-o&lt; and think that nature would've taken care of it by mc if everything would've not been fine. So always something to stress about :winkwink: Otherwise doing just fine :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nikki-I am so glad that all is okay with your baby. I am sure it was an incredibly stressful experience! I'm glad that you keep up with us too. Let us know how you get on! :flower:

Asry-the same to you too! So glad that everything is going well with you! You make me smile, every time I see your posts! :hugs:

Dash-thanks for posting the link! Your weather sounds exactly the same as ours in the UK. Highs in the 20s this week, although should be over pretty soon. Hope you're okay hun? Axxx

Lil-gosh, that is so patronising, from somebody who's had three miscarriages. Grrr! :hugs:

Girls, there's a dip on my chart. I had twinges in my left ovary last night. Makes me think that AF is coming, but it's far too short a luteal phase? Not even going anywhere near thinking it's implantation. Any words of wisdom??

Thanks girls!
Axxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Asry - How exciting for you 1st appt! We gotta wait til June 12th?! :haha: We'll see what happens w/me, but I am so glad that you are doing FABULOUS! And I miss you on this thread! Happy 8.5 weeks!!! WOW :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Dwrgi - You are going to keep me on edge, girl! :thumbup::haha: Without having past charts its hard to say (as I know 2 people get them every month for some reason?) but I know what I am hoping & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for! :winkwink: I don't want to give false hope, but just saying...hmmm??? That's all I'm gonna say!!! :laugh2: Here's what FF says about implantation dips, too (for some light reading) :winkwink:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html

:headspin: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Asry - How exciting for you 1st appt! We gotta wait til June 12th?! :haha: We'll see what happens w/me, but I am so glad that you are doing FABULOUS! And I miss you on this thread! Happy 8.5 weeks!!! WOW :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi - You are going to keep me on edge, girl! :thumbup::haha: Without having past charts its hard to say (as I know 2 people get them every month for some reason?) but I know what I am hoping & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for! :winkwink: I don't want to give false hope, but just saying...hmmm??? That's all I'm gonna say!!! :laugh2: Here's what FF says about implantation dips, too (for some light reading) :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html
> 
> :headspin: :hugs:

OOoo-exciting, but I am quite certain that AF is due, as I'm getting AF type twinges. Who am I kidding? I'm not going to get preggers naturally! Thanks for posting though, it is all fascinating! 

Btw, how are you today? Do you get the results of your beta bloods today? I am soooo praying that the numbers will have doubled, and am confident that they will! Hang on in there girl!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

What's your usual LP? When do you normally get cramps? Seems super-duper early for :af: symptoms?! :winkwink: Look if another girl had 0% (not 1% but 0%) of ever getting preggers & she just got pregnant 2 weeks ago naturally, I think anyone can! (another one on the reiki list! :happydance:) Plus, you definitely ovulated this month (are you basing it on AMH & azoosp?) Remember our AMH's are very close (& I got pregs twice now, even if not quite viable...)... I dunno anything about azoospermia, but I completely understand not getting hopes up. (just don't write it off entirely, there My Favorite Welshian!) :hugs::hugs::hugs: (will PM you soon)

I'm OK, just trying to keep busy & not read too much into things. Been through too much pain & heartache to let myself get excited & that sucks. But, it is what it is & I'll deal with whatever comes my way. Sounds like we are both adamantly on guard! :haha::flower: I'll get results this afternoon & post whether good or bad... FX! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> What's your usual LP? When do you normally get cramps? Seems super-duper early for :af: symptoms?! :winkwink: Look if another girl had 0% (not 1% but 0%) of ever getting preggers & she just got pregnant 2 weeks ago naturally, I think anyone can! (another one on the reiki list! :happydance:) Plus, you definitely ovulated this month (are you basing it on AMH & azoosp?) Remember our AMH's are very close (& I got pregs twice now, even if not quite viable...)... I dunno anything about azoospermia, but I completely understand not getting hopes up. (just don't write it off entirely, there My Favorite Welshian!) :hugs::hugs::hugs: (will PM you soon)
> 
> I'm OK, just trying to keep busy & not read too much into things. Been through too much pain & heartache to let myself get excited & that sucks. But, it is what it is & I'll deal with whatever comes my way. Sounds like we are both adamantly on guard! :haha::flower: I'll get results this afternoon & post whether good or bad... FX! :hugs:

LP is always 14 days, but perhaps the IVF drugs have affected my system. That's what I'm thinking. I DEFO had EWCM on O day. Defo having twinges. It'll be the old hag bag, you'll see.

Glad that you are remaining cautious, but you have to start to hope too, and I am sure that this will be okay. Important to keep yourself busy and let the time go quickly. Your 6 and 12 week scans will be here before you know it!

Really down today-getting so much grief from my tenant, and now I'm evicting her but I can't get her out any sooner than 2 months time, despite her owing me almost £1200, getting a dog, and redecorating. The law is a HUGE ass!

Love to you and love to you all, and where the heck is everybody!????

Enjoying the sunshine, that's where, which is where you and I should be, Lil!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

padbrat said:


> Surrey won't fund me if I am about to move to Gloucestershire... but just for you Purps I will call her tomorrow and ask.... I bet she has been inundated today! LOL

Hi Pad :hi:

We've actually just been through the same issue. We were under Hillingdon when we first attended the hospital and have since moved to Surrey. Basically, they've (our actual Consultant!) told us not to move GP yet, else we'll have to start all over again. Would you be able to stay with the same surgery to get the ball rolling? 

Then again, it might be worth checking if Gloucestershire offer more than Surrey (if we were still living in Hertfordshire we'd get 3 NHS cycles, now we just have one shot... it's crazy!).

Good luck!

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Surrey won't fund me if I am about to move to Gloucestershire... but just for you Purps I will call her tomorrow and ask.... I bet she has been inundated today! LOL
> 
> Hi Pad :hi:
> 
> We've actually just been through the same issue. We were under Hillingdon when we first attended the hospital and have since moved to Surrey. Basically, they've (our actual Consultant!) told us not to move GP yet, else we'll have to start all over again. Would you be able to stay with the same surgery to get the ball rolling?
> 
> Then again, it might be worth checking if Gloucestershire offer more than Surrey (if we were still living in Hertfordshire we'd get 3 NHS cycles, now we just have one shot... it's crazy!).
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

HI Tiger! Good to hear from you!

This is for Pad, too, but I read the article with a fine toothed comb last night and it says that these guidelines are recommended for people who have not previously had any fertility treatment. They might deny you on the grounds that you had DE treatment. IDK-I always think it's worth a try, but just be aware of all the facts before you contact them.

To have one free cycle where you live now, and three with your previous Authority is a joke. 

Lots of love to you, Axxxx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Big :hugs: and love to you, Dwrgi!

I think I read that you're starting a new cycle in July, is that right? I'm obviously really, REALLY hoping that you won't be needing it!

As always, love and :hugs: to all you lovelies!

C xx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:happydance:


padbrat said:


> Hit that spike looks mighty impressive to me.... I reckon you will be the next bfp!

Oh Pad, I DO hope you are right!! :hugs: And perhaps you could just grit your teeth and make the call? :flower::hugs:

Lils - ALL 10 FXed for good results for you today! :hug: And I think that the caution and being guarded is perfectly normal and understandable! Hang in there! Sticky thoughts!!

DrSquid - Glad that timing is working out with your trip! :happydance:

Dwrgi - Dreams are a glimpse into the future - hopefully the VERY NEAR future!!

Greek porn :haha: - YAY for ovulation :happydance: And typically my doc likes to see follies at 18mm-22mm on the day I give myself the ovidrel shot, and then the follies have two more days to continue maturing and they end up usually 20mm-25mm, so I think you're good on the size! That's excellent!! FXed for you!!! :hugs: Yes, the Clomid can make them mature faster, so the size will typically be bigger, and 2 days before my IUI mine were 18mm and 22mm so most likely right about the same size as yours. All good stuff!!

Chicken - :happydance::happydance: for O!! Welcome to the TWW! :hugs:

Nikki - so sorry about the doc with no bedside manner and all the stress! What a huge relief for you when things came back normal! :hugs:

Asry - So glad things are going well for you!! :baby: 

AFM - the O pains eased significantly overnight on Monday, so I was feeling much better yesterday. Still had the occasional pang, and pressure when my bladder started to fill up. Today I barely notice it. Thank goodness... I never understood the cramps and pain that my cousins and friends used to go through with their cycles in high school. Boy, I sure do now! :blush:

Had a wicked headache all day yesterday but the air pressure was changing so I'm sure that is what it was related to. Feeling fine and froggy today, though! No ailments to complain about :haha: 

DP is convinced that we will succeed this month... she is so excited that it is contagious! She made me promise to eat 2 tbs of wheat germ every day and is now making me breakfast and lunch to bring to work every day, to make sure I "get a good and *healthy *menu for the baby." She's so cute :D :haha: Have to admit, with the earlier IUI, low stress, and my mental attitude, I think we have a really great chance this month. FXed!!


----------



## LilSluz

:happydance:*BNB BATH MEETUP UK!*:happydance:

When: Sunday, June 10th 2012

Where: Springs Cafe & Restaurant at the Thermae Bath Spa at 11:30am for an initial meet-up with coffee/tea & cake (you will have to buy the 2-hour spa session to get into Springs Cafe, but it is added to your 2hrs) https://www.thermaebathspa.com/thespa/springscafe/springsrestauranttwilightpackage/

After :coffee: we will enjoy the spa's for 2 hours:shipw:, followed by a big lunch :munch::pizza: at either The Pump Room or Firehouse Rotisserie restaurant (TBD) and if there is time, we'll do some sight-seeing :thumbup:

Most of us are just going to buy the Thermae 2-hour Spa package upon arrival: https://www.visitbathshop.co.uk/epages/Store2_Shop2108.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store2.Shop2108/Products/tic_0001[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Who: *Dwrgi, Butterfly & Lils so far, who else can we count on?*

I soooo wish ALL of you could come!!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> LP is always 14 days, but perhaps the IVF drugs have affected my system. That's what I'm thinking. I DEFO had EWCM on O day. Defo having twinges. It'll be the old hag bag, you'll see.
> 
> Glad that you are remaining cautious, but you have to start to hope too, and I am sure that this will be okay. Important to keep yourself busy and let the time go quickly. Your 6 and 12 week scans will be here before you know it!
> 
> Really down today-getting so much grief from my tenant, and now I'm evicting her but I can't get her out any sooner than 2 months time, despite her owing me almost £1200, getting a dog, and redecorating. The law is a HUGE ass!
> 
> Love to you and love to you all, and where the heck is everybody!????
> 
> Enjoying the sunshine, that's where, which is where you and I should be, Lil!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How about if I hope for you & you hope for me? :haha: That'll solve everything! :thumbup::hugs::flower:

Argh, I hate that w/tenants & eviction!!! We have rentals too, and trust me, we have lost LOTS $$$ due to deadbeats! :growlmad::grr::trouble: I feel for you honey - hang in there! :grr::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hmmm sunshine vs work...tough one! :winkwink: (We're all freaking out here in FL because we've had almost a whole week of rain?! I know, break out the tissues...)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HTJ - as soon as you said you were going to get that earlier IUI, I was relieved & now seeing your temp shoot up & seeing that you caught that eggy I am getting even more excited!!! :happydance: God Bless DP for making breakfast & lunch. :awww: I need one of those!!! :haha: (Lucky girl!) Everything is crossed for you too!!! :dust:

GreekPorn - have you o'd & got IUI? I don't know about that stuff but figured HTJ could do a great job on that & she did :thumbup: Give us an update! :flower: :dust:

Chicken - 2WW :dust:

LOTS of ladies in 2WW so big Fat Fairy :baby: :dust: to all!!! Wonder where she'll go after Florida...??? Hmmmm... I think we have UK on the list first? Then double back to Canada & then the US again? Don't worry Pad, she'll be back to FL again (what are your trip dates? Will you be O'ing in FL now?) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:



> HTJ - as soon as you said you were going to get that earlier IUI, I was relieved & now seeing your temp shoot up & seeing that you caught that eggy I am getting even more excited!!! :happydance: God Bless DP for making breakfast & lunch. :awww: I need one of those!!! :haha: (Lucky girl!) Everything is crossed for you too!!! :dust:
> 
> GreekPorn - have you o'd & got IUI? I don't know about that stuff but figured HTJ could do a great job on that & she did :thumbup: Give us an update! :flower: :dust:
> 
> Chicken - 2WW :dust:
> 
> LOTS of ladies in 2WW so big Fat Fairy :baby: :dust: to all!!! Wonder where she'll go after Florida...??? Hmmmm... I think we have UK on the list first? Then double back to Canada & then the US again? Don't worry Pad, she'll be back to FL again (what are your trip dates? Will you be O'ing in FL now?) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey lils! I had a positive OPK (smilie face) yesterday morning and I think I o'ed last night (I certainly felt like someone socked me in the pelvic area!).

The cramps are still there this morning, although they are much more mild -- at least I can walk! :thumbup: Darn Clomid! I didn't think the cramping would be this bad :wacko:

No IUI, since this was my first cycle on Clomid and my DHs spermies are rated an A+ (motile sperm count is 560 million!)...so all fingers are crossed! If this doesn't work, we'll probably do the IUI in the next cycle. So now, I'm just waiting for my BBT shift to confirm ovulation. :winkwink:

How have you been feeling?? :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope you are all well??

Dwrgi _ was going to say implantation dip too!! it looks just like one. big :hugs:
can you still take you class outdoors to learn in the sunshine?? (did you used to do when you were at school??) oh and boo hiss to that tennant!! some people are just rude and inconsiderate!

Lils - good luck with betas sweetie, I am hoping for you xxxx

hit - looks like everything was timed great!! so now we all just wait and hope and hopefully you got that eggy !! and what a fab partner you have!

greek princess - is that greece in your avatar pic - it looks beautiful! Just look at the sea, makes me all happy!! :D hopefully the clomid did it's thing for you xxx


huge big loves to everyone Ive not mentioned :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

afm - Ive been indoors all day - looking at the sunshine out the window :cry: I hope it stays a little bit warm for the weekend!


----------



## Butterfly67

Have to try and remember everyone :dohh:

lils looking forward to hearing those great numbers :thumbup:

HTJ yay for great timing and good food :happydance:

greek porn, wow that is enough :spermy: for all of us :haha:

Dwrgi, damn the annoying tenant and even more annoying that it takes 2 months to get them out :grr: - as for your chart :shrug::haha:

Asry and nikki, good to hear things are going well (despite some stress nikki :nope:) :hugs:

OK, that is about as much as I can remember :haha:

:dust: and :hugs: all round :haha:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

hope all is well...

Lils - I am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear your numbers!! - I have a really good feeling about this one looking at your chart.... wow!:thumbup: :hugs::hugs: I hope your 'travel plan' for the baby fairy is correct!!!:winkwink:

Dwrgi - the dip is looking mighty interesting.... hmmmm... I hope those pains go away and that the :dust: is on her way over to the UK as we speak....:hugs:
Damn those tenants!!

HTJ - awesome that your DP cooks for you.... how sweet.... I also have a very good feeling about you!! GL hun!:hugs:

Grkprn - hope the pains are getting better.... and the Clomid works for you!:thumbup:

Nikki - great to hear from you!!! Sorry to hear what a rollercoaster it's been for you.... I hope things settle down now and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.....:hugs::hugs:

Purple - I feel like you.... looking outside not enjoying the beautiful weather outside.... argh.... The weekend is looking a little nasty here - hope it's better there....:hugs:

Asry - great to hear from you!! I am glad things are going well.... and good luck on your next scan - how exciting!:hugs:

Dr S- hope you are enjoying your visit with family....and the meds are being good to you:hugs:

Pad - how are you today?? GL if you do decide to make the call....:hugs:

Tigerlily - nice to hear from you too!:flower:

Froliky - how are you doing?:hugs:

Chicken - whoo hoooo for TWW!!:hugs:

AFM - nothing new to report except that my boss is back today and I'm super stressed at work.... argh.... I have to get out of here.

Hello to everyone I missed and hope everyone has an awesome day! :hugs::hugs:

xoxo


----------



## grkprn

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you are all well??
> 
> Dwrgi _ was going to say implantation dip too!! it looks just like one. big :hugs:
> can you still take you class outdoors to learn in the sunshine?? (did you used to do when you were at school??) oh and boo hiss to that tennant!! some people are just rude and inconsiderate!
> 
> Lils - good luck with betas sweetie, I am hoping for you xxxx
> 
> hit - looks like everything was timed great!! so now we all just wait and hope and hopefully you got that eggy !! and what a fab partner you have!
> 
> greek princess - is that greece in your avatar pic - it looks beautiful! Just look at the sea, makes me all happy!! :D hopefully the clomid did it's thing for you xxx
> 
> 
> huge big loves to everyone Ive not mentioned :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> afm - Ive been indoors all day - looking at the sunshine out the window :cry: I hope it stays a little bit warm for the weekend!

My avatar pic is Santorini, Greece! I love that island! Hope you're having a wonderful Wednesday! :)


----------



## padbrat

hey all!

Lils... numbers please... we need to know!! LOL

As for when I am in FL... 1st June to 16th June.... but if FF is correct I will OV on the 31st May...gahhhhh no!! I need a FL baby!! .... so yes please send the baby fairy to the UK!

Hey Tiger! Made the call... well left a message... no return call from her yet... she is probably inundated with women calling! 

Hey Dwrgi.... the ED we did privately as the NHS wouldn't help... and we did it abroad so how would the NHS know?.... I know it is sneaky, but I have had so little help from them that hell... I am going to try for it!

Also, just wanted to say... that does look like a mighty suspicious dip... are sure there is absolutely no chance what so ever??

Hey Butterfly, Purps, Fro

Hit your DP sounds so sweet! I also have a really good feeling for you this time!!

Hiya Dash sweety!!


----------



## LilSluz

Bad news. Hcg 18. I'm done with this... :cry::cry::cry:

:sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## Soberbird

Hi ladies!
I am new to this site so I thought it might be good to share my story mostly because if I don't get this off my chest I think I might explode.

I am 35 1/2 years old I feel that I need to try and start a family before it's to late.
I have a history that is causing me to fear that I may never get pregnant.
I started drinking and using drugs when I was 12 mostly to cover up the pains of being raised in an abusive family. However, my addiction progressed and spun out of control.
At the age of 22 I was full blown addicted to Heroin and homeless I did so many things I am not proud of and am so greatful that I was given a second chance at life.
I got sober 5/19/2007 I was 30 years old!
From the age of 22 thru 30 there were several periods when I did not have menstration for years at a time and then I would suddenly have periods so heavy that I would need to use three tampons and hour this would last for months and then suddenly stop. 
Six months into sobriety I started having regular 30 day cylces which was very suprising to me. 
At two years sober I was diagnosed with dysplasia and had a leep procedure done that removed what I think was a lot of my cervix.
At 3 1/2 years sober I was diagnosed with Hepatitis C and I underwent 24 weeks of the Interferon treatment. My viral load is zero and my doctor has given me the ok to TTC.
During my first four years of sobriety I met and had a long term relationship with a man who did not want children and we used the pull out method as BC.
One year ago I finally met the most amazing kind, compasionate, and just all around beautiful man. We decided to stop using protection and give fate to our higher power last month 4/2012 I did not fall pregnant in April and the first day of my cycle for May was 5/3/2012 here is my crazy symptom spotting and obssesions that I have been going thru since that day.
Ladies please be kind I know some may not agree with my past but please believe I have done everything within my power to clean up the wreckage of my past.
5/3/2012 first day of menstrual period
5/13/2012 Positive opk 
5/16/12 I believe I ovulated due to pains and the fact that my LH dropped down to negative on 5/17/12
5/18/12 1 DPO breast so sore it hurts to walk fast lol
5/19/12 2 DPO breast sore feeling bloated
5/20/12 3 DPO breast sore/bloated/depressed
5/21/12 4 DPO breast sore/bloated/craving salt
5/22/12 5 DPO breast sore/back pain/pimple on cheek
5/23/12 6 DPO seems like my breast are not as sore today omg..
I am so confused I just don't know where to start I am loosing my mind.
I have had no CM since ovulation and I am so scared that I will never have a family.
My B/F and I BD every night from 2 post ovulation and have BD every night since so I am sure we had good timing.
Do any of you beautiful women have any encouragement or hope that you can pass my way?


----------



## dashka

WHAT!!!! OH Lils...... hunny.... what can I say.... I am crushed for you...:cry: I am sending you the biggest virtual hug ever right now.....:hugs::hug: I really thought this was the one for you.
YOU SOOOO DESERVE THIS... and this SUCKS big time!!!:nope: I know nothing we say can change anything - but we are here for you hun.... :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Soberbird - welcome.... we don't judge anyone here..... I am very sorry to hear what you've been through (and the reasons for your addictions - that is awful)...... I am glad that you have been sober for 5 years.... I wish you all the best on this journey.... (I have been trying for 10 years and just turned 40)
By the way - at the end of your note you mentioned that BD's every night from 2 past ovulation - Do you mean you started Bd'ing 2 days after you ovulated? If so, that is probably too late - as sperm needs to be there when ovulation happens... Maybe I'm just reading it wrong?

Good luck!


----------



## Bearlake

LilS - I am SO sorry that your beta hasn't gone up. so so sorry hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - Thanks for remembering me! Sorry to hear about your tenant, it's all good as long as they pay the rent and look after your property, but when things get hairy... what a pain! 
I'm very excited about your IVF plan! I really hope you'll do well. I quite like your clinic's approach of not overstimulating the ovaries, it just seems to make more sense to focus on getting good quality eggs.

Dashka - Thanks for the 'none in the oven' so funny and unfortunately so true.

Drs - Enjoy your holiday; you sure deserve it, you've been working a lot it seems.

pad, butterfly, grkprn, purple, chicken, coast and all the others :wave:

Sorry for going MIA, I'm not trying to be secretive and I hope I dont come across as rude. Work has been madly busy and my hubby hogs the computer in the evenings and at times I get into this 'blaaaaah' mode and feel like I have nothing positive to contribute... also I don't really know what my 'plan' is until I get an appointment with a consultant. My follow up appt after the failed IVF was with a more junior dr who was lovely but couldnt really say more than 'everything went to plan and we cant really say why it did not work out for you, sorry'. So, I'm back to temping. I don't want to pay for another IVF at this stage because if I have an implantation problem, that needs to be looked into first. Blaaaaaaaah. 

Temping ladies, how do you link the FF chart into your BnB signature? 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




I cant really even think about another IVF until I've seen the consultant and tried to get some info on my implantation issues... I've been trying to keep busy and have started charting my temps as well, but


----------



## Butterfly67

Nooooo LilS, I'm soooo sorry hon :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish there was something I could do or say to help, I just wanted this to be the one for you :cry: :nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi soberbird and welcome, it sounds like you have had a tough journey :hugs:

Firstly I thought exactly the same as dashka - 2 days after Ov is too late so hopefully you BD'd before then :flower:

Also, please 9and we all know it is hard) try not to symptom spot :flower: if you do not get pregnant in the first few months you will just drive yourself crazy with symptom spotting - a lot of the symptoms of the increase in progesterone in the second half of your cycle can also be pg symptoms and I'm sure virtually every one of us could swear that we are pregnant one month and wham - BFN. So you will only drive yourself crazy. 

Also, don''t expect to get pregnant in the first 2-3 months - if you do then wow, fantastic - but, although it seems simple that you just have to BD at the right time and it will happen, of course it is not that simple. I wish I had the link to a video someone posted a few months back about the actual workings of sperm meeting egg and you will see that there is a lot more to it (sorry I hope I am not teaching you to suck eggs :blush:)

Anyway, just try (and it is not easy) to take it easy in the first few months and just have fun and if you don't happen to get pg straight away then there are plenty of avenues you can look down at a later date :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Soberbird

Sorry I havent got the lingo down yet..
I meant that I started BD two days pre ovulation and continued for 1 week (exhausting lol)


----------



## Soberbird

I meant BD two days pre ov and then continued for one week..
Thank you for responding to my post I felt that I might go crazy if I kept all of these feelings bottled this site is so amazing


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Oh Lils, honey. There are no words ... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome SoberBird :flower:. I am sorry you had to go through all of those things in life. I know those issues have negative stigma to them, but I know people that have been through those types of things & I firmly believe that they are most often just the symptom of underlying psychological issues & people don't understand that. In any case, there are no snobs or judgments here, anyway. :thumbup:

Butterfly described everything perfectly. 

GL & welcome :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh nooooo LilS :sad2::sad2::sad2::cry: I can't believe this!!! :cry:

I so wanted this to work for you now hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I am so sorry :hugs:

Is there any hope? I have no idea with the numbers as we don't do them here. Can they start going up? Late implantation?

:hug: big hugs to you LilS honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

had to edit this as I looked for hcg-levels https://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html
PREGNANCY STATUS SERUM hCG LEVELS 

from conception from LMP (mIU/ML or IU/L) 
7 days 3 weeks 0 to 5 
14 days 28 days 3 to 426 
21 days 35 days 18 to 7,340 
28 days 42 days 1080 to 56,500 
35 - 42 days 49 - 56 days 7,650 to 229,000 
43 - 64 days 57 - 78 days 25,700 to 288,000 
57 - 78 days 79 - 100 days 13,300 to 253,000 
17 - 24 weeks 2nd trimester 4060 to 65,400 
25 wks to term 3rd trimester 3640 to 117,000 
After several days postpartum nonpregnant levels (<5)" 

doesnt this mean that you can have 18hcg still after 21 days of conception? Some ppl just grow it slower.


----------



## drsquid

Lil- I'm so sorry. Was this the 2nd beta?

My doc hasn't brought up assisted hatching but I am gonna do icsi. I have to pay the day I start stims. Finally getting some spotting so af should arrive tomorrow. Been eating a ton already in my one day home. I feel huge and gross which is likely a combo of lupron and premenstrual (and my good old fashioned fridge raids). My parents had all kinds of yummies waiting for me. Pickled herring (weird I know but it is crazy fattening so I don't buy it). Philly pretzels, watermelon, leftover chocolate cake (an amazing recipe I found on the net and my mom kept). Then we had lobster for dinner (much much cheaper on the east coast than california). Had a 3lb one to myself. None of us finished the tails so there is a ton for lobster salad. Also went out for Rita's Italian ice. Sigh, it is great going home even if I won't fit in my airplane seat going back.


----------



## purplelou

Lils - oh sweetie I am so sorry. it's just not fair!! I am sending you the biggest :hugs: I can muster


----------



## purplelou

Hi Sober :flower: and welcome. First congratulations on being sober/clean for such a long time!! that's an achievement to be proud of :)
second, it sounds like you have your timings right, but in most couples it can take up to 12 months to get pregnant, so don't panic! and as Butterfly said, try not to symptom spot...it'll drive you mad :wacko: and there are no definite reliable indicators of pregnancy except a late period and then a positive pregnancy test :)


----------



## nessaw

so sorry lils.thinking of you xx


----------



## nessaw

welcome sober and well done.i second what pruple said-symptom spotting will drive you crazy.my first couple of months trying every little twinge was i'm pregnant.now i try and ignore it-def a passenger in the whatever wagon!

afm-af finished.still got cramps tho.teach year 2 and we finished sats exams yesterday so all back to normal.progress on pants reports-zero!!!vx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-I am so very sorry to hear your news, and was so hoping that it wouldn't come to this! This is so hard for you, so soon after the previous mc. Well, if there are silver linings to be found (I always like silver linings), is that you can get PG quite easily, you now just have to wait for a good egg, or one that wants to stick around. Perhaps your Level 2 tests will shed light on what is going on. I am sure that Never won't mind me mentioning that she had a few losses before Oopsie came along. It's a matter of perseverance, however hard and pragmatic that sounds. Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and I hope that your DH is taking very good care of you, and that you are being kind to yourself. Thinking of you hun, Axxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-what the devil are you up to these days, you're very quiet young lady!!!? Big :kiss:

Carole-I am on pins to find out how you are! :hugs::hugs:

Welcome Sober, and I hope your journey is short and sweet. Am very pleased that after everything you have been through, you have found somebody special! There are no snobs on here either-well done on getting this far! As Butterfly said you could get PG straight away, and it might take a while, so you just have to hang on in there, and make sure that TTC is not the sole focus of your life, as it will drive you crazy!! Lots of luck, :thumbup:

Neesaw-roll on O day so that you can have some fun making a little bb!!! Boo hiss the reports! :hugs:

HTJ-the spike does look promising! I am keeping everything crossed for you, Axxx

Bearlake-I knew you'd be hiding! I think we all have times when we feel we can't contribute. How useless to have a consult with a junior doc and not your own consultant! Grrrr! :grr::grr: From my experience, lack of implantation in the, ahem 'older woman' is down to chromosomal issues with the embies (generally to do with the eggs, as sperm re-generate every three months). The docs can prescribe lots of progesterone to help the embies stick, and may just up your dose. My consultant advises that clients voluntarily self-medicate more progesterone if spotting occurs before AF is due, or OTD. I think with IVF/ICSI, it's a case of just trying again, like buying a ticket for winning the lottery! GL hun and stay with us, Axxxxx

Dr S-good to be at home with your folks, I'm sure. It's their job to spoil us! Do they know about your TTC? ICSI sounds like a good plan-better success rates!

Pad-hopefully you can catch that pink egg before you get to Flo Rida, and then bake her in the warm sun, getting her nicely settled in! :thumbup:

Dashka-hmm, what a pain having the boss back. Times like these I'm not surprised people want to get out!! Hope you're okay hun? Big :hugs: for always being there for us all, Axxx :kiss::kiss:

Chicken-how are you? Can't remember, are you about to O? BIg :hugs: to you, and GL!

Coastdreams-how's it in sunny Cornwall? Bet it's beautiful now!! Where are you at with your TTC journey? :hugs:

Hello Asry, Purple, Frolicky, Lady H, HA, Missy, Never, Twinkle, and anybody else that I've stupidly missed, Hello! :thumbup::thumbup:

AFM-getting AF type twinges. I am not at all hopeful that my spikes and dips mean anything. I think it is pure coincidence that the 'implantation' type dip on 7dpo happened on this day (I'd had the window open overnight, so I'd be colder anyway!). Also, my chart seems to spike quite dramatically, anyway, so I think it's just a continuation of a theme. Of course, time will tell, when AF comes to visit!

Ciao for now my lovelies, and :hugs: to you all, Axxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Asry - with the hcg hormone the key is (1) not starting _too_ low, but (2) most importantly, your numbers should at least double every 36-48 hours, or it is not a viable pregnancy. I started at hcg 24 which was fine, but my 48-hour tests should have shown at least hcg 48. Instead, mine went down to hcg 18. My temp has already started to drop significantly today, so I should miscarry in the next couple of days...

Thanks for thinking of me though. :hugs:

:hug: to all you ladies & have a great day


----------



## Asryellah

LilSluz said:


> Thanks for thinking of me though. :hugs:

I think of you often hun, and praying for you :hugs::hugs: and sorry, totally had missed you already had one level drawn.


----------



## purplelou

Lils - lovely, Im not sure about this, but are the level two tests what happens for recurrent MC? is there anything else that can be/needs to be checked, because as Dwrgi said you have gotton pregnant on your own (well obviously with dh's help) but without assistance. I feel so sad for you hun xxx wish I could say something to make you feel better xxx


----------



## purplelou

lovely ladies - hope you are all having a nice day??
huge loves and :hugs: to all, I meant to say that earlier, then of course I was distracted by other things - Brain failure :dohh:
its quite normal for me xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

LilS I'm so sorry - sending you big hugs xxx

Hello newbies - you won't have seen me around as I've been lurking but not posting - after 2 and a half years TTC - and over 2 years on this thread - I go through phases of having to hide for a while. However I do read & wish for a BFP for all of you xx

Hello people who know me - love & fairy dust to you all xx


----------



## LilSluz

purplelou said:


> Lils - lovely, Im not sure about this, but are the level two tests what happens for recurrent MC? is there anything else that can be/needs to be checked, because as Dwrgi said you have gotton pregnant on your own (well obviously with dh's help) but without assistance. I feel so sad for you hun xxx wish I could say something to make you feel better xxx

Hi Purps & ladies :hugs:. Yes, the Level 2's can be responsible for recurrent mc, as well. I dunno much about the other 2 tests I took, but the NK cells, if it comes back elevated, would show that my immune system keeps attacking the embie as a foreign invader (still waiting for results -may be back as late as early next week). Its funny how some Dr's simply don't believe in Immunes testing, as I am reading. It makes huge sense to me & am no doctor? I am living proof that it is extremely important bc, while I may not be able to keep them at this point, I have at least started getting pregnant again - like twice within the 1.5 mos I started treatment, so no freakin way that's coincidence...

So, I am doing more RMC research & finding that I could have had much more aggressive therapy for MTHFR/thrombophilia. This talks about those of us who have the APA (Level 1 test - I have them, so its good) but who experience RMC:

*The combination of both heparin and aspirin given to women experiencing repeat pregnancy loss who had antiphospholipid antibodies are associated with a live birth rate of 80% compared with a live birth rate of 44% in women receiving aspirin alone.* Live birth rates with heparin, aspirin and a steroid called prednisone are 74%. Thus no enhancement of live birth rates are noticed when prednisone is added to heparin and aspirin therapy for treatment of recurrent miscarriage.

WTF? Those rates are incredible. I need to find an RE who knows more about these Immunes, as my RE, while very thorough in testing & I have no complaints, doesn't know much about what to do (& has even told me I should see an endocrinologist bc he doesn't know much about it & it affects way more than just fertility). He is only really only versed in IUI & IVF treatment. I guess I will have to find another RE or regular Endo that knows about fertility, as well. That will be the tough part, as unfortunately, administering drugs to treat Immune disorders doesn't pay as well as IUI/IVF, so I am thinking perhaps an Endo would be better but I'm going to be both. I will be taking this next month off TTC anyway since I will be in UK during ov. 

I'm just not sure I have it in me to go through another loss. I was hopeful after mc Jan 2011 bc it was my 1st month trying, so thought it was just bad luck & I'll just try again - this is going to be easy. Last month, after 1yr 4mos since last preg, even though I mc, I was hopeful bc I now knew about MTHFR/clotting issues & knew that not enough time had passed to save the baby. And I now knew that I could get pregs. Now, however, enough time has passed w/the supps/aspirin & I still can't hang onto it. On top of it, its always been a dream of mine to have a baby on/near my bday (my mom & I were 2 days apart so we REALLY enjoyed celebrating together; She came down to FL on her 50th/my 30th & we "cried in our beers" together - lol). Damn if FF had shown me what my due date would have been - the day after AND that would have been a perfect 40 yrs apart. :growlmad: Not that its reqd but I thought this one is definitely providence...etc.:blush:

I am going to post in a little bit about some interesting things I have found that will hopefully help everyone, including unexplained infert, RMC & IVF failure. But I have a darn telephone conf I have ot get ready for -like I \can really think about tax law right now :nope:. I'll just play stupid as I am good at that one...

Sorry for long me-post, but hopefully this will help someone else, too. And it helps me to get it out as I have been crying almost nonstop since yesterday & today it is really sinking in...:cry: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lil-I am sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of :kiss::kiss::kiss: because you have been so upset. I can understand why too, and it is never a good time to have an mc, when you want a baby so much. But, whenever the forever baby comes along (and I'm sure it will be soon), I am positive that the timing will be perfect, and will have special significance for you. 

I think what you are finding out about immues is fascinating. In the UK, only a few IVF clinics actually encourage it (Skye's ARGC being one of them, and they have a 30% live birth rate in older women, so 'go figure' as you Americans would say!). My consultant is very sceptical about immunes testing, and basically thinks it's a waste of money!!!!!!!!!!! She is prepared to offer the service at the clinic (they take the bloods, and send them to Chicago) but defo doesn't go out of her way to encourage the testing, which I think is amazing! She does treat patients with predisnolone and intralipids, so obviously can't ignore statistical evidence. It seems to me that if they can't interpret the results of the tests, then they pass it on to somebody else, so I think it's a good idea that you find somebody who is prepared to help you.

I so hope that you get the answers you're looking for. Remember that you are going through a hugely stressful time, so be kind to yourself and we are here for you 24/7, so turn to us, don't cry alone!

Lots and lots of love
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh lils! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

that is such a lovely story about you and your mom! :cry:

I was tested for Antiphospholipid symdrome after my MC (but that was because I had a positive test before when I has some other health issues, a few years ago, luckily this time it came back negative, but the haematologist told me that even so, he would recommend to an obs/gyn that in recurrent mc it can't hurt to have the heparin and aspirin as long as you are monitored. I hope your doctor will help or you can find someone who will

Dwrgi - I can see why clinics would discourage it on the nhs (money saving etc) but why would a private clinic not think its a good idea?? baffling! I remember Skye talked a lot about it before, it just doesn't seem to make sense how policies and protocols differ so much!


----------



## purplelou

oh and lils sweetie, you cry as much as you need - it helps to get it all out :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

and Twinkle - you may be lurking....but you can't hide - I know where to stalk you :winkwink::haha:


----------



## grkprn

So sorry to hear lils :cry:

Sending you big hugs :hug:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - I am soo sorry hon!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I truly hope that you get as much R&R as possible and take care of yourself. Slow down and and just do the minimum so you can heal and take care of your body, mind and spirit. You really need it. You have been working so hard and then fighting sickness and all that. That truly can't help with TTC. I was hoping I was wrong and that this BFP would stick so bad!!!!!!!! My heart just breaks for you!! :cry: :hugs:
If there is anything I can do, please let me know. 

Dashka - :hugs: I hope you are doing well. I somehow missed where you are at right now.

Grkprn - Good Luck with the TWW!! :baby:~~~~~~ 

Purple - Take care of yourself. :hugs: I hope dad is doing ok.

HA - I need to venture to your journal....TWW is almost up right?

Dwrgi - Sorry about your rentals. :grr: I am hoping :witch: stays away. We could use some miracles on here!! :hugs:

Arsy - Ah, your appointment is right around the corner. Right before midsummer right? :) I will be getting my bloods etc. done soon too to check for a bunch of chromosomal abnormalties. I hope you are feeling better.

DrS - Enjoy your feast and time with ma & pa. I hope all that R&R makes for good eggs!!

Pad - Congrats on the weight loss!! It's so good for you and LO. I am sending lots of pink your way!!! p.s. I love the way Dwrgi made the Flo Rida comment. Hahahaha!! Get "Low, Low, Low, Low" :) 

Coastdreams - :hugs: How are you? I saw you posted a few threads back but am having a 'brain fart' right now. 

Nikki - I am so glad that everything turned out fine. :hugs: What a scare. I know if I have any chromosomal issues it's in our parenting agreement that I have to abort, so it's scary. I am glad you have peace of mind now. Enjoy :cloud9: 

HTJP - Ahh, so sweet of DP to cook etc. for you. I know for me I had a pretty PMA my last cycle and was lucky to get a :bfp: I hope the same is in store for you and your DP!! :baby:~~~~~

Carol - I hope you and Zara are healthy and resting. :hugs:

Neesaw - When do you O now? Do you get follicle scans?

Chickenchaser - Yeah!! TWW....Sending :baby: ~~~~ your way!!! 

Butterfly - Sorry about your mom and your last cycle. I am hoping for you still. I truly hope you don't give up yet. :hugs:

Soberbird - Welcome & Congratulations on getting sober and taking responsibility for your life and well being. :thumbup: The ladies are right. Try to relax (I know easier said than done when you start..but it really does help and even when you get the :witch: I noticed I still had strange sensations etc. when there was no pregnancy.) Has your partner had a semen analysis done? Are you able to get any hormone tests done? Sometimes those help give you peace of mind that everything is in working order and you just have to keep having :sex: around O. Good Luck & Best to you!! 

Bearlake - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hi Twinkle & thanks for your support to Lil and the rest of us. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry about MIA. Actually, my DH has been on the computer at night too. He's researching sprinklers, pumps etc. We are in the process of redoing our lawn. It's a big job. I have been lazy too. Just tired. Sending you all lots of love, hope, support, :hugs: and prayers. xoxo


----------



## HitTheJackpot

froliky2011 said:


> Lil - HTJP - Ahh, so sweet of DP to cook etc. for you. I know for me I had a pretty PMA my last cycle and was lucky to get a :bfp: I hope the same is in store for you and your DP!! :baby:~~~~~

Thanks! Yeah, I am a lucky girl :D She asks me every night to see my FF so she can keep track of what is going on. I'm sure that over time that will get annoying as sin, but for the moment, I think it is adorable :D

Forgive me if this sounds silly... but what is PMA? :blush:

Edited to add: OHHHHH! PMA = Positive Mental Attitude :D got it! Thanks! I was afraid PMA was something bad that I didn't even know I had! LOL!!


----------



## Mevem

Congratulations


----------



## HitTheJackpot

So sad...
I just HATE to see this:

New Subscribed Threads: (0) 
There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.

:cry: :nope: :cry:

Hehe :haha: Hope you all are well, or at least hanging in there :hugs:. Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing today.

Me? I'm doing just fine! Just 3DOP and taking it nice and relaxed. I think I have more trouble with patience during the time between when af vacates and ovulation than I do in the TWW! How silly is that? Anyone else? :haha: :dohh: The days are going VERY slowly (I mean really...shouldn't I be at 10dpo by now?? :haha:) but my (using my new abbreviation in 3...2...1) PMA is helping TONS! :cloud9: 

Though, I think that both DP and I are so convinced that we are going to be pregnant this month that we will be CRUSHED if it doesn't happen. Meh, will cross that bridge when we come to it. If, however, we do not succeed this month, I'm pretty sure that we be forced to take June and possibly July off from TTC... just to build some fundage back up. This stuff is getting 'spensive! :dohh: :shrug:

Love n hugs to every one of you!!:hugs::hugs:

:baby::af::af::spermy::dust::blue::pink::twingirls::twinboys::dance::dance:


Sending hugs and smooches


----------



## grace10209

Hi All
I have been lurking around this board for a while, started a journal even I think - Im 35, will be 36 next month :blush: and hubby and I are trying to conceive our first child.

Im coming off depo so I could be here for a while. Im charting and temping and cd100 is getting closer and closer. Im on 80 something now...........
Its so hard to not even 'be in the running' so to speak.
No O, NO AF, nothing.........just waiting

Im going to my OB on June 7th and have a plan in place that I got from spending WAY to much time on the internet researching fertility after depo, fertility after 35, etc etc. 
Im Going to ask for Provera to get AF., then I'm going to give it a few months, maybe til Sept - and then if still nothing then Im going to ask for Clomid.

How does that sound to you all? 

I feel like im doing absolutely nothing right now.........with no O and no AF.

I am drinking a ton of water, exercising, taking FertilAid, oh and I just started acupuncture. 

I hope this group will help get me by. Oh and I also went OFF my antianxiety medication back in Dec because OB said if I want to ttc its best for baby if im not on anything like that.............
Somedays I think it might help - but oh well. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies. hope you are well... don't have a lot of time today but just wanted to post this for Lils.... 

Lils  I wish we lived in the same city. I so wish I could come over and give you a giant hug :hugs:and we could just sit and have tea and have a good cry together.:cry: It makes me sad to know you have been crying since yesterday but I totally know that is the only way of working through this. .. and its also better to cry then to bottle it up.. Cry on our 'virtual' shoulders...:hugs:

I am amazed by the research you are doing. :thumbup:that is awesome and thank you for sharing. I believe my sister also took the heparin along with the baby aspirin (she was on so much stuff and also did the steroids and IVIG thing I think too). So I think you are right that youll have to find a doctor that believes in the immune testing stuff I hear (from my ND) where I live that it is quite the challenge (my sisters doc is quite far from work/home for me) Most here only believe in the immune stuff for recurrent miscarriages (and I dont fall into that category) but maybe if they know my sister had those problems then they will listen? 

I hope you can try to enjoy and look forward to your trip to the UK.. I think its going to be a really healing experience for you (physically, emotionally, spiritually). give you time to figure stuff out . and bond with the other BnB gals youll see:flower: (I totally wish I was coming  infact my DH said I should come .why not  I said its just not going to work with work arrgh) 

Oh well like I said in my PM to you. I just know one day we are gonna meet and have our kids with us :lolly:and look back on these days and say I wish we just would have known then that it was all going to work out. How you ask? One of my favourite lines from the movie Shakespeare in Love -Geoffrey Rush---- I dont know  its a mystery. :shrug:

But well all be here to support you whatever you choose to do my friend
xoxo:hugs::friends:


----------



## dashka

Hello and hugs to all the lovely ladies out there!!! Gotta run...


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, Just a quick check in, Thank you for all the:dust: I will be about a bit more later. Just wanted to say thanks.

Hi to the newbies :hugs: These girls are the best.

Lils I'm so sorry honey, I really had everything crossed for you :hugs:

Love to you all


----------



## purplelou

Hi Grace and welcome :flower: this is the bestest group of ladies you can find! Ive never taken Depo myself but I have heard it can take up to a year :shock: for fertility/menses to return after stopping, although often it's much shorter - I hope thats the case for you, or that you OB/gyn is able to help.


----------



## grkprn

HitTheJackpot said:


> So sad...
> I just HATE to see this:
> 
> New Subscribed Threads: (0)
> There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.
> 
> :cry: :nope: :cry:
> 
> Hehe :haha: Hope you all are well, or at least hanging in there :hugs:. Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing today.
> 
> Me? I'm doing just fine! Just 3DOP and taking it nice and relaxed. I think I have more trouble with patience during the time between when af vacates and ovulation than I do in the TWW! How silly is that? Anyone else? :haha: :dohh: The days are going VERY slowly (I mean really...shouldn't I be at 10dpo by now?? :haha:) but my (using my new abbreviation in 3...2...1) PMA is helping TONS! :cloud9:
> 
> Though, I think that both DP and I are so convinced that we are going to be pregnant this month that we will be CRUSHED if it doesn't happen. Meh, will cross that bridge when we come to it. If, however, we do not succeed this month, I'm pretty sure that we be forced to take June and possibly July off from TTC... just to build some fundage back up. This stuff is getting 'spensive! :dohh: :shrug:
> 
> Love n hugs to every one of you!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :baby::af::af::spermy::dust::blue::pink::twingirls::twinboys::dance::dance:
> 
> 
> Sending hugs and smooches


Love all your emoticons!! Makes me smile while I'm at work....:happydance:

I think I'm 2DPO....just waiting for those darn crosshairs on FF! Hoping for another high temperature tomorrow :)

Wishing you the best during the TWW!! My biggest obstacle is my POAS! I told my DH he needs to lock them up during my TWW...hmmmm....:growlmad:

Sending :hugs: and :dust" to everyone!


----------



## grkprn

Haha! My fast fingers!!

I meant :dust:!!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Oh no. I'm so sorry LilSluz. :hugs:

Welcome to the new posters. Hope your stay is short and sweet. I think everyone is very supportive on this forum. Bon chance to those in the TWW. 

Thanks for all the support ladies! :cloud9:


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.

frolicky-I don't have a regular cycle.from using opks over the last 6/7 months the darkest line has been as early as cd10 and as late as cd14.so i has tend to poas from a couple of days after af finishes til the line comes and goes.

grace-welcome.I was on depo.have come off ot 3 times-only the last time for baby making!. first time took 9mth for af after being on for about 4 yrs.second took about 6 months after about 1 &1/2 yrs on.this time when waiting to try took what seemed like forever.last injection was due dec 3rd 2010 which i didnt get.af showed end nov 2011. that was after only being on it for 3 shots. am sure u can imagine the frustration.now been trying for 7 mths and just had cd 21 blood tests.waiting for results.

love to all v x


----------



## LilSluz

Hmmmm? I posted but apparently a moderator must approve it first? I must of said something really juicy, but IDK what it is...?


----------



## purplelou

Lils - are you writing saucy posts :shock: :haha:

good morning ladies and happy Friday, thank goodness its nearly the weekend!!

does anyone have anything nice planned??

huge :hugs: and loves to you all xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Lils - are you writing saucy posts :shock: :haha:
> 
> good morning ladies and happy Friday, thank goodness its nearly the weekend!!
> 
> does anyone have anything nice planned??
> 
> huge :hugs: and loves to you all xxx

Morning Purps, how are you chicken? Hope you're okay? How are you managing in this heat?????!!! 

The poor huskeys are really struggling, bless 'em!

What are you up to this weekend? 

I'm going out with OH's friend and his wife tonight, looking forward to it, it's the only time that OH will go for a meal really! 

Hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs:

Lils-I'd love to know what you posted!!!! Hope you're feeling a little bit better today! xxx

Butterfly-are you MIA or what???????!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Dwrgi - Im doing pretty good ta xxx your poor pups - do they just lie about exhausted in the heat?? and how are you doing?? how many weeks till summer hols?? I bet you are ready for some R&R!! (and you sooooo deserve it!)
haven't decided about this weekend, it's been dad's (last) chemo week so sometimes he feels ok, sometime a bit fragile, so we'll see if he's up to doing something and then work around him I think. he is getting a bit of a break after this, cos he's having another scan and then seeing his Doc in july so after this week he'll be feeling great hopefully!

a meal out sounds lovely though! where are you going??
we have the most amazing Indian food around here so I may drag DH out for a bite later!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi Dwrgi - Im doing pretty good ta xxx your poor pups - do they just lie about exhausted in the heat?? and how are you doing?? how many weeks till summer hols?? I bet you are ready for some R&R!! (and you sooooo deserve it!)
> haven't decided about this weekend, it's been dad's (last) chemo week so sometimes he feels ok, sometime a bit fragile, so we'll see if he's up to doing something and then work around him I think. he is getting a bit of a break after this, cos he's having another scan and then seeing his Doc in july so after this week he'll be feeling great hopefully!
> 
> a meal out sounds lovely though! where are you going??
> we have the most amazing Indian food around here so I may drag DH out for a bite later!

They just take cover and seek the shade. They have no energy whatsover, which isn't necesarily a bad thing with Mad Ruby!!!!! 

So glad that your father's chemo is coming to an end, what a relief that must be. Hopefully, he'll have some energy to do something so that you can all enjoy the weather together! Fingers crossed that you get a good consult with his doc in July, it must be such a terrible worry for you all. :hugs:

Wow-Indian food! Yum yum! Of course, highly appropriate as the Indians designed it as a way of keeping cool! My brother lived near Aston for a while whilst he spent a year out with a computer firm in Birmingham, and we went to some fab restaurants with him. Alas, my darling OH won't touch Indian (or Chinese, or Thai, or anything remotely foreign, or remotely British and interesting, in actual fact. Imagine the diet of a 5 year old, and you have Al's staple diet.). He is sooooooooooooo boring! Have a lovely meal, I'll be thinking of you!
Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

aww - that's a shame! do you still get to eat nice things, so long as there is an alternative on the menu for Al?? 

yep we are hoping that dad can enjoy some time off now, but we know that chemo will start again, hopefully he'll get a couple of months off though (fingers crossed)


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS what have you been up to?? :haha: sending you some big :hug:

Purple, hope this is the last round of chemo for your dad :hugs:

Dwrgi, bless the poor pups, chuck a bucket of cold water over them :haha:

Yes, am struggling a bit to get on. Was supposed to pick mum up from the hospital yesterday but then they said she couldn't come home. Was supposed to be today but she just texted me to say hang on :dohh: once she gets out I have to stay with her for 2 weeks which will be a struggle :dohh:

Did a car boot yesterday and weds so been very tired. I saw this really. It's little girl who was calling this lady in her 50s mama and I wanted to interrogate her but I didn't have the nerve! :blush:

Hope everyone is ok, on my phone so will finish before post gets eaten :haha:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

grkprn said:


> [Love all your emoticons!! Makes me smile while I'm at work....:happydance:
> 
> I think I'm 2DPO....just waiting for those darn crosshairs on FF! Hoping for another high temperature tomorrow :)
> 
> Wishing you the best during the TWW!! My biggest obstacle is my POAS! I told my DH he needs to lock them up during my TWW...hmmmm....:growlmad:
> 
> Sending :hugs: and :dust" to everyone!

:happydance: For smiling at work!! :winkwink::haha::thumbup:

And ROCK ON! You got your crosshairs today! Woot Woot!! :happydance:

Re: POAS Yes! Have him put those puppies out of sight! You'll just drive yourself bonkers with them!! :tease::loopy::bunny:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your weekend, lots of sun here :happydance:

A quick question, do you all have the VIP membership to fertility friends, and if so, is it worth it?


----------



## LilSluz

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your weekend, lots of sun here :happydance:
> 
> A quick question, do you all have the VIP membership to fertility friends, and if so, is it worth it?

I think it is, but that's just me (I like all that extra stuff). Depends if you just want to keep it very basic - temping & CM, or if you want to get into all the symptoms, custom data, chart analyzers & overlays, the predictors, signs analyzer & have access to chat rooms, TTC journals, etc. You can always start out w/Basic & then upgrade if you feel you want more? 


Ladies, I'm gonna have to post that big huge msg again where I said all kinds of nice stuff about you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs: & discussed the Immunes & some stuff I found.  I put a lot into that one dammit. :grr: I think maybe one of the links must have pissed them off for some reason, but jeez - to highjack my entire post? They could have just deleted that link or something (it was all helpful stuff, so?). I'm not feeling that well, so I will write it again real soon just don't have a long post in me right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TGIF & have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## skipper75

Hello all

I am 37 and ttc #1. It was good to read so many positive stories on here. I hope our stay here is short and sweet...


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi skipper and welcome :flower:

LilS big :hug: take your time hon :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Oooooh Dwrgi, chart looks good.....

Skipper, congrats on finding THE best thread on the site!

Chicken, I have full ff membership. I had this theory that if I spent the money I would get pregnant next cycle. Didn't work!

HTJ your chart looks awesome too....

Anyone heard from Carole?

Hello to everyone else, I'm being rubbish and not grabbing my pad with all your names on, but if you are reading this, it's you...hello!

AFM according to CBFM I ovulated yesterday, though never got a positive OPK. Am hoping I did and am in tww. Did start to temp a week ago so fx it will correlate. BBQ this evening just DH and I, as it was our anniversary Tuesday gone. Can't believe it's 12 years since I said I do in lovely Las Vegas!!


----------



## LilSluz

You ladies make me :cry: :cry: :cry: reading back on your posts bc you are so sweet & caring! I was crying the whole time reading your outpouring of love & kind words. :sad2: Good tears this time, tho :hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Purps, thank you for sharing your story about the Antiphospholipid syndrome! :hugs: That gives me hope that perhaps, just perhaps, heparin treatment would make a big difference. Also, I am sooo glad that you posted bc I was supposed to call a hematologist, not an endo :dohh: Has anyone seen an extra mind around here? I seemed to have lost mine?!!! :wacko: :hugs:

Bear, I know you have had 2 IVFs & are wondering about testing. Dwrgi has expressed the same concern about having 2 IVF failures & reasons why. I think at our age, we have only a 20-30% chance, so some of it is a numbers game, but I dont think it would hurt to do a battery of testing if you are feeling that way? Insurance pays for testing, at least & it may give you peace of mind, even if nothing comes up? (See next post for list of tests)

Dashka :hugs: to you for that nice post! :cry: I thought you may find the info in the 1st article (next post) about Intralipids interesting, as it seems to be all natural? I know you still have to go for NK testing, but something to keep in mind? If you remember that article about the British couple who conceived twins from a diet of soy & egg yolks? Here is another more recent Brit couple given Intralipids (egg yolk & soy through drip)  twins again! (& her NK cells were only slightly elevated?) https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4323418/I-got-pregnant-with-twins-by-eating-eggs.html

HTJ  chart lookin good girl! :thumbup: Thank you for that Drs name. I am going to call them after I get through this :hugs: (She was so nice, she called her Dr in OH & they agreed to speak with me as they treat MTHFR/thrombophilia aggressively, but theyd even find a Dr locally for me?! Wow) :hugs:

Dwrgi  I know you dont want me to say it so I wont, but dont think that Im not still stalking you big time :thumbup::winkwink::hugs:

Butterfly - :hugs::flower:

Fro & Asry - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Anyway, that brings me to some articles/studies I had found from another sites thread as they may help some of you. The 2nd article is long, but very, very informative & Im going to be using it is my 2nd bible from now on (learned about the heparin studies in this one). Im including the links in the next post & only including 3 of the 5 links so that hopefully it doesnt get postjacked again. :growlmad: 

The mc has finally begun :sadangel:. :sad2: I just want to get it over with. All my plans are now cancelled for this holiday weekend (Memorial Day on Mon) & I had a lot of fun things planned. :nope: But one plan can remain  my girlfriend is coming over for Girls night tonight  shes going to highlight my hair, well order some Jap/Thai food, have some :wine: & watch horror movies until 2am :thumbup: Thats the only thing I can still do as I will be home, comfortable & close to bathroom. :blush: :( IDK if I'll be the best company, but we'll give it a try... :shrug:

What do you guys have planned? I hope you have a great weekend & again, thank you for all of the nice posts & messages, even if I didnt specifically name everyone, you know who you are & you guys are all really awesome!!! :hug:


----------



## LilSluz

*Great websites/articles/studies:*
*https://www.reproductivemedicineinsti...e-implantation

https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?...unology&id=374*


That link for the tests wasn't as comprehensive as what I gathered, so here goes, for whoever is interested:

Tests from Dwrgi's orig list, but added one + Anatomical to create Comprehensive List:

*Level 1 Tests:* Coagulation screen, Thrombophilia screen (Protein C, Protein S, AntiThrombin III, Leiden Factor V), MTHFR, Thyroid function test, Lupus Anticoagulant & Anticardiolipin Antibodies.

*Level 2 Tests:* Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel, TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio (Waiting for results!) & Tissue Plasminogen Activator (E1A) - my Dr added that one.

*Anatomic Tests:* HSG, SHG, Hysteroscopy & Natural Killer (NK) Endometrial biopsy (I'm waiting to talk to my Dr about NK biopsy when Level 2's come back)

I haven't done these, but I carved them out of Level 2 Tests because they are more involved than just a blood test. You have to find special lab & its $$$:
-Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner). 
-DQ Alpha Antigen (blood also required from partner)

(my Dr didn't think I needed these last one, didn't seem to have whatever protocol I guess? But I've done all of the others & I can absolutely attribute my last 2 pregs to these tests & treatment...)


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies, can i join in? 36 and TTC/NTNP- no charting etc, just letting it happen hopefully. I'm currently going through MC Bleed :angel: so i think it will be a while before we are actually in the market so to speak :)

Its been nice to read some of the posts (will go back and try and catch up with some, but its a massive post!!)

Lilsluz- i am so sorry, I am so sad with my 1st MC and noticed you have had 4- so so sorry hun :hugs:

It will be lovely to get to know you all along the way :) x


----------



## froliky2011

Chelli - :hugs: So sorry about your mc. :sadangel: :hugs: Welcome. This thread is great!! :hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome CB! I hope your stay with us is short, but sweet. :flower:

I am so sorry you are going through your 1st mc right now :cry:. You know that I know how you feel, if that helps at all. IDK how far along you are, but it sounds like you need a little time to heal emotionally, physically & perhaps spiritually. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

These ladies are the best most caring & "awesomest" ladies around so I think you will find a home here. :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Chelli welcome nd big hugs.

Lil sorry to hear mc has started hope not too bad. Girlie night sounds perfect xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH - :hugs: & lots of :dust:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Lilsluz, Frolicky & Lady H thank you :)

Yes Lilsluz- it ended on Monday- just having the post bleeding now- be glad when it's over. It's been a depressing week but the woman on the MCforum have been so supportive.

Having not thought about having children before it's come quite a suprise to us- i fell pregnant while on the pill :blush:.

Just going to take some time to heal, but i wanted to join in as we have decided not to continue with contraception and just see how it goes. 

I'm actually finding reading everyone's post a help- everyone is so positive and supportive, and i enjoy reading the excitement of everyone- it's just a shame some are having such difficulty. (feel a bit guilty that we werent even trying when i read the trouble some have).... i get pleasure from reading the pregnancy positives!

I'm so glad i found this site x


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! I know many of you have been anxiously waiting for news of Carole and baby Zara, and I've had an update from Carole and wanted to share - she and Zara are doing very well, and for those interested, please see this link for Carole's birth story and a photo! 

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## Lady H

Omg 11lb 2!!!! Ouch. Send our regards and thanks for sharing. X


----------



## purplelou

Hi skipper and welcome :hugs:

Hi chelli and welcome:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, give yourself some time to recover and grieve Hun xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Lils, I think i will stay with Basic for now and see how I get on, I started temping yesterday and my temp is very low to say I'm in 2ww 36.0 and 36.1. So I don't think I have been lucky this month but thats OK it is only month 1.
:hugs: Super bug hugs :hugs:for you. I hope you get through this OK :hugs:

Skipper :hi: and welcome, I have only been here for a couple of weeks and these ladies are great. I hope your stay here is short :hugs:

Carole - For when you read this, huge congratulations, Zara is beautiful :hugs::hugs:

ChelliBelle - Sorry for your loss :hugs: These Ladies are great and will look after you while you are here. I hope your stay is short :hugs:

froliky2011 - Hope you are doing OK :hugs:

Lady H:hi: Butterfly :hugs: Purple:howdy:


----------



## purplelou

Test


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Carole, congrats on beautiful Zara and :hugs::hugs: for all the trauma - not surprising after hearing how much she weighed :shock::wacko:


----------



## purplelou

How odd, I typed a big long post twice and then clicked post quick reply... And got redirected to march testimng thread!!! :shock:


Anyway...I was just saying hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and doing something nice! :hugs:


We are watching the Eurovision song contest :haha: it's actually very funny!!


----------



## Lady H

Purple are you telling someone to test or testing your posts!? Gotta be careful as if you post test on here half a dozen ladies oblige and pee on a stick!!


----------



## purplelou

There's a bit missing from the post above ...bnb is acting weird!

Carole I read your birth story and Zara is just completely beautiful!! And you are a super woman, I'm in awe (and quite scared too!!!)

Huge congratulations


----------



## purplelou

Lady H said:


> Purple are you telling someone to test or testing your posts!? Gotta be careful as if you post test on here half a dozen ladies oblige and pee on a stick!!

:haha: 

Sorry Hun! I'm having some issues here I think, with bnb


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H said:


> Purple are you telling someone to test or testing your posts!? Gotta be careful as if you post test on here half a dozen ladies oblige and pee on a stick!!

:rofl:

I thought the same myself :test::haha:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Purple & Chicken- thank you, and yes so far i have found nothing but support on these forums- it's been a fantasitc help this week- dont think id have got through this week so positively if it wasnt for this site!

I'm doing ok considering- and just letting the body rest.

and i rested so much today i managed to get sunburn on my knees....i mean who gets sunburn on their knees? lol looks like i have carpet burn :winkwink: but i really dont! lol

Hope your all having a great weekend :) Lovely to meet you all.


----------



## nessaw

welcome skipper and chelli.i'm pretty new here and this is the best thread with the most supportive and knowledgeable ladies on the net.

carole-congratulations on the arrival of zara.hope ur both well.

hi to everyone hope ur having a gd weekend.

afm after having a v hormonal mini meltdown yesterday for no apparent reason, i've had a lovely day in the sun celebrating my twin nieces 2nd birthday and planned a nice treat for tues having my hair done and going out for dinner with my best friend.so feeling very much back on track


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
sorry I've been MIA for a couple of days.... work has been crazy and then yesterday I found out that a girl in my department (who I work pretty closely with) is 4.5 months pregnant!! Ah!!:dohh: I was actually suspecting it for about a month - but to actually hear her say the words... I was happy for her (she has a 6 yr old son) but at the same time -I told her my story and how we have been trying so long :wacko: and when I had to hear her announce the news to about 5 other people and hear their reaction - that's what made me sad....:nope:. I found it so hard to concentrate for the rest of the day.:cry: (also she told me that they had decided a while back that they weren't going to have any kids but recently decided to and got preggers right away) She is 4 years younger than me.:dohh:

Lils - thank you for all the info... I am so sorry the the m/c has started hun..:cry::hugs: Especially on your holiday weekend ...but I'm glad your girlfriend is there to help you through it.....:hugs: You are so generous - in that you are always thinking of others -helping us when you are going through your own pain .... THIS IS WHY YOU'LL MAKE A GREAT MOM...:hugs:
I'm going to PM you too...

Rottpaw - thank you for the update on Carole and Zara!!:thumbup::flower:

Carole - OMG woman!! you are superwoman!!! Congratulations!!! and welcome gorgeous Zara - you are beautiful!!! and 11lbs 2 - WOW - you poor thing Carole... you are definitely a trooper! Enjoy every moment and can't wait to see more pics!!:hugs:

Dwrgi - pups in the heat... oh my.... I know our Westie can't stand it - but oh my Huskies!! poor little pups... And OH doesn't eat any ethnic food????!!! I would go nuts as that is all I eat when I go out to eat - as I can make everything else at home! Btw - I know you don't want us to say but your chart is looking kind of nice right now.:winkwink:

Purple - hope your Dad gets to have a really good long break before starting the chemo again :hugs::hugs:Must be so hard for all of you... I hope he kicks cancer in the A#@!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Butterfly- hope staying with you mom for 2 weeks goes ok:hugs: Sounds like it may be tough for you... :hugs:

Lady H - Welcome to the TWW!:thumbup: Happy Belated Anniversary too! Hope the Baby Dust Fairy visited and brought you a 'gift' for your Anniversary??!!:winkwink: My DH and I are also 12 years married (13 in Nov.) but we dated for 8 yrs prior - so we've been together 20.... yikes! GL hun!

Chicken - I just upgraded to the VIP FF and it's only my 2nd month using FF... but so far I like it and don't want to lose some of the extra features. GL to you!!:thumbup:

Nessaw - glad you are feeling better! :hugs:

Grkprn - GL my friend!!:hugs:

Froliky, Asry - big hugs and hellos.....:hugs::hugs:

HA - I'm so sorry again.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello and welcome to Grace & Skipper and Chellibelle!!!:flower::flower:

Chellibelle - I'm so sorry for your m/c..... take care of yourself....:hugs:

AFM - nothing much to report.... today we brought our dog to the vet for her yearly check-up, then tonight we went out for dinner with friends (they are the couple we went to the same country to adopt our daughter - they have an adopted son who is 4 days younger than our AD and from same orphanage... we see them a few times/year and they definitely have some kind of bond - it is amazing.... Tomorrow I'm going to install a deck fountain/pond thingy we ordered -and I'm going to surround it with plants and going to get a long chair with a big padded cushion - It's going to be my 'oasis' on the deck and (some of my b-day gift $) 

Hope everyone else is good - Big hugs all around....:hugs:
love you all!
xoxo


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## nessaw

we have 2 black labs who love a sunbathe!we're very lucky to live backing onto a heath with a lovely river which they take advantage of most days.!


----------



## grkprn

Honeybee73 said:


> Is this thread still running?
> I'm 38 (very soon to be 39) and childless but ttc. I've only just started but my body is doing all sorts of weird things and I am wondering if I will ever know my cycle or what it's doing!
> Has anyone our age fallen pregnant quickly? I don't get the chance to bd often to make it a regular thing with partner so that worries me even more. This month I seem to be on my second period of the month although this is a very strange one and I don't know what is happening but my heart is not filled with much hope :0(

Hi honeybee! I'll be 39 in a couple of months and I understand how you feel. When we first started ttc, my cycles got a little off, but soon regulated again.

The second period...is it very light? Depending on where you are in your cycle, it could be implantation. What CD are you on?

This thread is my favorite -- many supportive women aged 35+ with many words of wisdom! It's nice to surround yourself with like-minded ladies!


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies...

Been out sunning it up at my Sis's... having a few cheekie bevvies! LOL

Lils... so sorry huni. (hugs) xxx

Carole what an epic journey you had with Zara... she is here now and gorgeous!

Dash, Fro, Purps how are ya?

Hey Butterfly my cycle bud!! x


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Honeybee73, I am not expert, far from it. I'm all new to this TTC stuff myself (these ladies are great and what they don't know isn't worth knowing) but I do know that it is perfectly normal for your AF to be a bit odd when coming off any form of hormonal contraception. I know it is easier said than done but give yourself time and relax, getting stress about it wont help.
I really hope you get a quick BFP but in the meantime we are a great bunch of girls to support you.
Welcome to B&B and especially welcome to TTC 1st child 35+.


----------



## purplelou

Hi honeybee and welcome! I hope your stay here is short and sweet xx


----------



## nessaw

welcome honeybee.x


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome honeybee :hi:

Your cycles will definitely be a bit messed up after coming off BC so give yourself a couple of months at least for them to regulate. It might be worth you tracking them with fertility friend (just click on any of the graphs in one of our signatures) so that you can get an idea of any patterns. You don't have to take your temperature every day if you don't want to yet but it does help :flower:

And if you click on User CP at the top right of the page that will show you the threads that you have posted on that have new posts.

Hey, pad, cycle bud with another rollercoaster looking chart :wacko::hugs:

AFM I've scheduled my BD for Tuesday now so I am hoping the timing is right! :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

I know... it is isn't it?....grrr wonder what this all means?

I wish I knew what the hell is going on with FF.... however, will still jump Hubby tomorrow just in case I am 3 days before OV... then on the 31st... and will probably do CD 16 and 19 too... just in case I am back to OV on CD 19.

Heaven help me!!


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## LilSluz

Honeybee - Welcome :flower: Always take your temp when you first wake up & try to take it before doing anything at all. Its also best if it's around the same time each morning (within an hour).

Dashka - the pond sounds really awesome :thumbup: Pics please! :hugs: for always being so kind & supportive. Not just w/me but w/everyone :hugs::flower:

Butterfly - glad you have a booty call date now, as I know that was the hard part (getting away). Keeping FX its perfect timing! :hugs:

Pad - The pre & post-o peaks & valleys aren't so bad that I know of, it's the O drop & rise that really counts so I hope you get a more clear-cut pattern this time!!! :thumbup: Both mine & Dwrgi's have a lot of zigzags too :winkwink: It sounds like you have a plan, there, chickie - fx!

Nessaw - :hugs: for hormonal breakdown :( 

Chicken - if you want to attach chart into siggie go to Sharing, Get Code & copy paste bbcode into siggie. Its not the actual temp that matters but the temp relative to what it was pre-o :thumbup:

Purps - hope you win in that fight against BNB!

Carol - :cry: so beautiful! She looks more like 2-3 months than 2-3 days old! :hugs:

Dwrgi, HTJ & Porn - charts looking awesome :thumbup:

Fro & Asry - hope our newest preggers are doing well :cloud9::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

selfish post coming up. I'm sorry but I have to get this out. I am slumping into a depression I think. I can't even remember the last time I cried every day for so many days in a row but its more than that. I'm usually very good about getting it out & moving on, but this - IDK. It has made me question everything I know & all the ridiculous hope I had for a baby. Who am I kidding? I already had so much against me going into this w/the back issues & my history with other disorders, and now I have way more uphill battles... :nope::blush: 

My family, who is typically so supportive, doesn't even seem to care. Its as if its like "oh, its just another mc - she just did that last month". As if it was like I had a cold & it came back or something?! :nope: Then, after crying 4 days straight & finally getting a little reprieve last night w/gf, DH was almost like chastising me for it "Oh you can't go to the wedding tonight but you can party all night w/gf last night..." Party all night?! :growlmad: I had 2.5 glasses of wine over an 8-hour period, was in my comfy sweats, no make-up, eyes all swollen, looked like dogsh**, back & forth to bathroom all night & what - bc she actually made me laugh a few times & got my mind off things, then that was somehow a bad thing? :grr: He acted like that somehow meant I was perfectly fine & I should be attending a black tie affair w/him - get all dressed up & socialize w/people I don't even know & just forget that I am passing my dead baby - no biggie. :growlmad: Are you effing kidding me?! :cry::cry::cry: 

I am sorry for me-post & rant.:cry: Maybe its just me. God if it wasn't for you ladies, I'd have no one in this whole entire world who gave a shit :sad2: You don't have to reply, I just wanted to get that off my chest... I love you guys so much :hugs::kiss:.


----------



## dashka

Oh Lils....:hugs: sweetie why doesn't anybody get it...?!!! The fact that it has happened several times does not make it any easier and they should understand that !! Sending you huge hugs my friend.. We care sooo mch about you so ofcourse we are going to reply!!! :hugs::flower:

Just give yourself time and screw them if they don't get it.. I wouldn't go to a wedding either! Look forward to your awesome trip coming up... When do you leave? 

I so wish I could be there with you right now! 
Hugs and kisses xoxo
:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash -:hugs::hugs::hugs:. My trip is 6/7 - 6/17. Trying to just concentrate on that for the time being. Can't wait. (Your chart is lookin great :thumbup::winkwink:) :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS just wanted to say how you are feeling is totally understandable and it may well be that you need some extra help getting over this. It must be difficult for you to believe that this will happen but please don't give up hope. I know there are a few ladies who have been in your situation some of whom are now pregnant. Heart tree is one in particular that springs to mind. I know there is a recurrent miscarriage thread that has helped a lot of them. I am on my phone so not easy to search for it. :grr: to your DH - no you cannot be expected to go. Yes, look forward to your trip and dwrgi and I will have big hugs waiting for you :hugs:

Dashka, also meant to say yes your new little oasis sounds perfect :cloud9:


----------



## purplelou

Lils - I don't think you are being selfish with that post at all! big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think its just too difficult for anyone to understand who hasn't been there, just how bad/low/desperately sad, you feel after mc. Im glad your friend was able to help you for a few hours, but honestly, I wouldn't be up for going to a wedding either. If anyone spoke to me, I would probably burst into tears -- It happened many times when I was a work and we were talking about completely unrelated things!! huge loves xxx

Dashka - your garden oasis sounds wonderful!! I would love to see pics :)

Pad - your chart is most strange - is the temperature in your house fluctuating a lot??? :wacko: anyway - it sounds like you have a plan that will cover all options, is dh ready?? :haha:

Butterfly - good luck for Tuesday!! I hope you catch that eggy :hugs: and how is your mum doing??

bumblebee - I was on cerezette too, and it took a couple of months for my cycles to settle down :flower:


----------



## purplelou

LadyH - hope this tww brings you a bfp!! fingers crossed :hugs:

Nessaw - sorry you had a little meltdown but Im glad you are feeling better - a little bit of pampering will do you good :hugs:

Dwrgi - are you MIA now?? :haha: hope youve had a lovely weekend and not gooten too sunburned!! :hugs:

huge loves and :hugs: to everyone Ive not named, I just know Im going to forget someone if I try to mention everyone :wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils, oh you poor thing. Of course you are going to be upset and of course you are going to have to put yourself first and sod black tie events where you have to be composed and dignified. And boo hiss DH for making you feel otherwise. He just doesn't get that spending time chilling with your pal and letting it all out is what you need, not traipsing around some souless event being polite and smearing a fake smile on your face! Grr-:grr::grr::grr::grr: But, he's a bloke, and they're from Mars. You have been through a terrible time, not just this month but the last too, and you had your losses over the past year or so. It all combines to make you feel like you're feeling-I know exactly how you feel. It's not about being given a few days and you'll be fine, it's about something much bigger than that. And no matter how old your babies were, they were still the potential to be your children. Of course, you're going to be upset. So, I say, f**k the lot of them. You do whatever you need to do to get over this, and if that means crying every day for seven weeks, so be it. You have to grieve and you have to let it out. If you do, it will out at some point, so you have to give in to it now. I am sending massive :hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss: to you! What I think is so incredible about you (one of the things!), is that you are so positive and DYNAMIC. Yes, you've had problems but you have done everything in your power to overcome them. You have chased up information and used that so that you can be a mother. You haven't sat there and moaned about your lot, but just got on with finding solutions. You are bound to have days when you feel like you describe, but they will pass. 

I think Butterfly's suggestion about looking at the recurrent miscarriage thread is a really good one. But we are also here to help you, so just let it all out! Thinking of you and sending massive hugs, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls! Hope you are all okay after a lovely weekend? Beautiful weather here in the UK, don't think it will last though (Lils-pack your jumpers!).

Purple-hia lovely! How are you? Hope you had a good weekend! Isn't this weather marvellous?? Yes, I am sunburnt, typical, and had a lovely weekend just lying in the garden being assaulted by two huskeys every now and again! Had a massive row with OH on Friday night so no dinner out for us. Grrr. We've made up, but I was furious with him. He can't help being a mummy's boy who's always been encouraged to think only of himself, :nope:! 

Butterfly-good luck with the high jinks tomorrow! Let that egg is good and ready and that they're ready to party!!! Keeping everything crossed for you, Axxxxx :thumbup:

Dashka-that low seat sounds marvellous. Do you mean like a steamer chair?? Last year, I saw a circular rattan style plastic chair with a cushion on it, and half covered, that you can rotate! I fell in love with it, but at £1000 I coudn't afford it! But, I love the sound of your garden! How amazing that AD has that bond with the boy that comes from the same village-it is uncanny! Thinking of you and GL for this cycle! :hugs:

Pads-you crack me up! I love your devil may care attitude! I hope that you get lucky, and I'm sure that your DH will love being 'jumped' several times and very soon!!! :thumbup:

Carole-OMG, you amazing person and huge congratulations to you! 11ibs! Flippin' 'eck, that is incredible, and 60cms long!!! I can't believe it. No wonder you were in such agony. I bet she is a delight though, and I've used Rottpaw's link to have a look at Zara's pic. She is gorgeous, I bet you are just thrilled! Take care, and thinking of you, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs:

Dr S-how are things with you?

Frolicky-can't believe you're 10 weeks gone! Where does the time go? :hugs:

Asry-big :flower::flower: to you. Axxx

Lady H-will you be joining us in Bath? Hope you're okay? xxx

Neesaw-glad you caught up. GL with this cycle! :hugs:

Honeybee-I think it will take a while to get used to temping, but I think the best advice is to do it first thing, then it becomes part of your routine. GL, hope you get lucky soon! xx

Greek P-chart looks great! FX it's your lucky month! xxx

Chicken-I wouldn't worry about temps being low. I guess you need a few moths to establish a pattern of what is normal for you. Who's to say you haven't been lucky? PMA, please! :hugs:

Chilli-I too have sunburnt knees!!! :haha: Hope you have a short stay on here and get lucky soon! xxx

HTJ-how are you? Hope you're okay, Axx

Skipper-good luck to you too! :hugs:

It's always helpful for peope to post their info into their siggie, so that we all know what your circumstances are: age, how long TTC, fertility history, etc. but this is up to you. It takes a while to get used to the site, so have a play around with it, and see what you want to include, or not!!! 

Bearlake-come back to us, my sweet! :hugs:

Twinkle, HA, Missy, Tiger, Titi, Madeline, and everybody else who is MIA-hello, hope you're all okay?? 

AFM, I KNOW my chart looks good, but I think that it's Mother Nature playing cruel tricks on me. I have taken the progesterone that I have left over from the ICSI to help things along, and am taking aspirin too. But I tested today, at 12DPO and only one solitary line appeared. I do think that the 7dpo dip looks like a classic implantation dip, and I looked through the charts that I used to keep last year (in old fashioned paper format), and none had that, so did something implant and fade away???? IDK-I think that Mother Nature is like the gods in King Lear-'as flies to wanton boys are we to the gods, they kill us for their sport'. :wacko::wacko:

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nebulosa

I wish I had found this forum when I was trying. I'm 37 and expecting our first in November. It took us 9 months of trying and two chemicals before getting here. I'm still nervous about things that could possibly go wrong but I know how lucky we are. 

I also had a lot of comments about how my biological clock is ticking, even from people I barely know. I don't know what they were trying to achieve other than irritate me. If I tell them we were trying then every other woman tries to give me some useless advice. I mean don't you think I've already read more about infertility after all I've been through? 

The most useless advice among all is "relax". I hate when they tell you that, I even get it from two doctors after my second chemical pregnancy. I went through 3, 4 doctors before finding someone willing to take me seriously. It turns out that I have a mild hypothyrodism that should be corrected. Not something "just relax" could have fixed. I can also say that I conceived under extremely stressful situation, my husband was not happy with my way of tracking ovulation every 3 hours and putting a lot of pressure on him, we were having a lot of arguments at the time.


----------



## Dwrgi

nebulosa said:


> I wish I had found this forum when I was trying. I'm 37 and expecting our first in November. It took us 9 months of trying and two chemicals before getting here. I'm still nervous about things that could possibly go wrong but I know how lucky we are.
> 
> I also had a lot of comments about how my biological clock is ticking, even from people I barely know. I don't know what they were trying to achieve other than irritate me. If I tell them we were trying then every other woman tries to give me some useless advice. I mean don't you think I've already read more about infertility after all I've been through?
> 
> The most useless advice among all is "relax". I hate when they tell you that, I even get it from two doctors after my second chemical pregnancy. I went through 3, 4 doctors before finding someone willing to take me seriously. It turns out that I have a mild hypothyrodism that should be corrected. Not something "just relax" could have fixed. I can also say that I conceived under extremely stressful situation, my husband was not happy with my way of tracking ovulation every 3 hours and putting a lot of pressure on him, we were having a lot of arguments at the time.

Welcome Nebulosa, and glad that you have found us! 

I think we share your frustration with the 'Just Relax' brigade. As Frankie Goes to Hollywood were banned for the same phrase in the 80s, so it should be banned now!

I also appreciate your words about stress with your partner-TTC causes huge problems with relationships, but I have been told that if you can get through infertility together, you can get through anything!

Good luck to you and hope that you get lucky quickly, especially now that your hypothyroidism problem has been detected!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi Girls!! I'm still here! Promise!! It has just been a crazy weekend so my internet time has been virtually nonexistent. 

Had to run out to the barn this morning to bring the horses in. When it is this dang hot and sunny the biting flies are just TERRIBLE and really drive the horses insane. My mare is thin skinned so the flies love her and she just gets eaten alive... literally. They'll chew holes in her :( Sooo... brought them all into the shade of their stalls and turned their fans on. DP loaded them up with fly spray. We mucked stalls, filled water, fed and threw hay. We then had to work on the plug for a water trough ... that didn't go so well :D Stupid thing is stuck like glue. I got overheated in the process without realizing it...so I'm taking some time in bed with two fans on, a big bottle of ice cold water, and no clothes :haha: :blush: 

Re: TWW... just 7dpo today. No signs/symptoms at all, but it's still early. Temps still look good so fingers are still crossed! hoping my little bout with overheating won't cause a problem. FXed!

Will try to catch up with all of you this evening once guests leave and I can settle in and read up on what everyone has been doing.

Sending Xs and Os!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Lils honey, my heart just aches for you right now, you shouldn't have to be going through this. Think of yourself right now and if others don't like it then though s*** You are always there for us, take sometime for yourself and if being with your GF is what helps then you do it girl. Big hugs to you.
I will try and post my chart for you to have a look at and I will look forward to your words of wisdom, but there is no hurry, whenever you are up to it, besides there is only a couple of days on it so far so not much to see but you call have charts so I want on too :hugs:

Dashka - I want to see your garden too :thumbup:

Dwrgi - I've just been looking at implantation temp drops and found this https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/qt/implantationdip.htm interesting and slightly positive I think. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:


Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lils huni. There is nothing any of us can say or do that will make this all go away for you... believe me we would have if we could. All we can do is be here for you. Listen to you and give you our opinons when you want them. Having been where you are, as in m/c and then fell again straight away and lost that one too it is absolutely crushing. It unbelievably soul destroying...

We are here for you. xxx

Dwrgi chick... I have to laugh about all this TTCing cos if I didn't it would destroy me. Having said that Hubster was well and truly jumped this afternoon and I reckon a quickie before lights out may do the trick.... then a sex desert until Thursday. May also jump him CD 16 and 19 just in case! LOL 

Who needs sex diaries when you have Pad's nookie schedule to read about!! Mwahahhaaa

Hit... gotta say.... your chart is looking remarkably good. Dwrgi are you sure your chart is a no go?.... It does look rather yummy... as in yummy mummy.....try a test in 2 days time I say.

Hey Purps! Dash nice chair! How is FL looking atm??? Nice and sunny I hope for when I get there!! hehehe


----------



## dashka

Hello Ladies!

Really crazy busy weekend and back at work today. Happy Memorial Day to my US Friends! Wow it seems its pretty HOT everywhere! We are breaking records for May. Today they say (with humidex factor  here it feels like 39C !!) Yikes. We are expecting a wicked storm tonight but still supposed to be hot tomorrow and then really cooling down (to like 20 C)

Lils  how are you today hun??:hugs: Been thinking about you so much. I think its double crushing this time for you because you havent had enough time to grieve from last months m/c.:cry:You cry as much as you need to and when you want to vent  we are all here for you. I am glad to hear you are focusing on your trip:thumbup: I know its going to be soooo wonderful for you. Wow you leave next week ! Sending lots of love your way..:kiss::hug:

Dwrgi  I know exactly what you mean about Mother Nature playing really wicked tricks on us.:muaha: Have been getting symptoms last few days (as you know the type that are attributable to AF or preg). Today got a lot of nausea for a while  but I think its because I didnt eat enough Its terrible how she likes to play with us Its going to be hard working with my preggers co-worker  today (because she announced Friday) is wearing more of a preggers shirt and looks huge! I still haven't given up on you BTW - test again in 2 days ok?? :thumbup: :hugs:Re: the steamer chair - I totally had to just Google that  cause I didnt know what that meant?? Yes its the same thing I think (but not wood)  we call it a lounger - you lounge around on it I guess?? We picked one up yesterday  its a Martha Stewart brand one and is metal with heavy-duty weatherproof sling fabric and now we have to find a nice cushion to put on it  and then maybe Ill take a photo and post (happy with the fountain thing we set up yesterday on the deck too  I cant wait to lie out there with a cold drink):coolio:

Nebulosa  Welcome ! RELAX???? MY A#@!!!! Those people annoy me to death. :grr::grr:They are so ignorant and dont know what else to say because they have never been there. It is true that stress is a big factor  BUT it always kills me why so many women can get preggers when they are under a LOT of stress!? Everyones different I guess. Wishing you a short journey. Good luck!:hugs:

HTJ  wow girl  that is impressive with the horses !! Poor things Can you remind me what you do again? I know you have 2 jobs (one at a computer right? And the other working in stables??) And DP works with you? So interesting.:winkwink: Great looking chart by the way!:thumbup:

Pad  good luck this week girl  go get-em!! :thumbup:Guess you are packing now for your trip too?? OMG  I just read your post and wanted to LOL!! :rofl:Guess today is the go-get-em day! You are hilarious girl. xo

Butterfly  hope you have a great Tuesday  rendezvous..:winkwink: Hope you catch the beautiful egg awaiting!:hugs:

Welcome Honeybee!!  hope your journey is short and sweet too!:thumbup:

Hi Purple, Chicken, Nessaw - hope you are doing well:hugs::hugs:

Grkprn  your chart is looking good too! GL!:thumbup:

Asry & Frolicky  hope you ladies are keeping well! xo:hugs:

Hello to everyone out there and hope everyone is doing okay.

xoxo


----------



## dashka

sorry my chart doesn't seem to be working right now.... I added the image back in of the chart and now it doesn't find the page..... hmmm need to work on it


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## chickenchaser

dashka said:


> sorry my chart doesn't seem to be working right now.... I added the image back in of the chart and now it doesn't find the page..... hmmm need to work on it

It works when I click on it babe :thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

chickenchaser said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> sorry my chart doesn't seem to be working right now.... I added the image back in of the chart and now it doesn't find the page..... hmmm need to work on it
> 
> It works when I click on it babe :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-I hope all that jumping yields good results for you! FX you will catch that eggy! You should defo publish your sex diaries!!!! :haha: :hugs:

Chicken-how kind of you to look that information up, that is so thoughtful! I think that my dip is similar to my pre ov dips, so just blinking Mother Nature being a cow bag! Hope you're okay, Axxxx

Dashka-we use the term lounger too. Martha Stewart has a really good brand name, doesn't she? Oo, I'd treat myself too, it sounds really fab! It amazes me how your weather sounds so like ours. Our weather is supposed to get colder again on Wednesday. Hope the nausea clears up (or is a sign of good things to come), and hang on in there with the pregnant colleagues. It will be your turm and then you can lord it over them! Big :hugs:

HTJ-gosh, you've been really busy! Hope you feel a bit better after your rest, sounds like you deserve it. Take it easy hun, Axxx

Butterfly-GL for tomorrow! Catch that egg, girl, and that's an order! :hugs:

Hi Lady H-are you coming to Bath with us? Hope so, it will be great to meet you, Axxx

Honeybee-from my info, implantation bleeds tend to be more spotty than a full bleed, and the blood can range in colour, but tends to be more brown, than red (please correct me if I'm wrong, anybody). Imagine the blood creared by the embryo digging into the uterus, so it's not going to be overly plentiful. Hope this helps? Axx

Lils, hun, thinking of you and sending massive hugs, Axxx:flower::flower::flower:

Love to everybody!

AFM-started getting AF type pains tonight. Reckon the hag bag will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday-:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

OH made me a lovely picnic tonight and we went and enjoyed it on Southerndown Beach. Argument well and truly forgotten-I think it was a guilt picnic myself, but who cares about the reason??!! It was gorgeous. Wish this weather was going to last longer. Here is a pic of the beach, posted by Amanda, Rep with the Welsh Tourist Board:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southerndown


----------



## Honeybee73

Thanks dwrgi, much appreciated.

Must admit I now feel slightly disappointed that this is another AF only 2 weeks after my last one :(

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## purplelou

Hi Honeybee - yes I had the same thing when I first came off cerazette, but it settled down and I started to get regular cycles very soon :hugs:

Dwrgi - that beach looks beautiful!!! and bless your dh - guilt picnic or not - that was a fab idea !!


----------



## purplelou

HTJ - horses sounds like a LOT of work!! take it easy now :)

Butterfly - good luck- catch that eggy :hugs:

Dashka - pics then when you are all done with the lounger etc ...please?? :flower:

lils - huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sweetie, take it easy and do whatever you feel like!

chicken - it looks like you have mastered temping :) once you have a full month of temps and info you can see a good picture of what's going on ...its really interesting!!

Pad - you minx you! :haha: I bet dh isn't complaining though :winkwink:

ladyH - i have my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:

huge :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone else, asry, manu, frols, twinks, HA, missy (hope your ok) greek porn (sorry - the name is fixed in my head) nessaw, Carole, chelli, and anyone I am missing xxxx

afm - up earlier than normal today - dh decided that work was too hot yesterday so he went in early to get some stuff done before it gets so he can't breath, so me and the dogs have had an extra long walk in the cool this morning - it was so quiet and peaceful! although we did walk past the cemetry and saw a bunch of squirrels in the trees there that were the size of cats!! Lord only knows what they have been eating :shock:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> afm - up earlier than normal today - dh decided that work was too hot yesterday so he went in early to get some stuff done before it gets so he can't breath, so me and the dogs have had an extra long walk in the cool this morning - it was so quiet and peaceful! although we did walk past the cemetry and saw a bunch of squirrels in the trees there that were the size of cats!! Lord only knows what they have been eating :shock:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Purps-morning to you! Good to have a walk first thing-helps you clear your head, and enjoy the outdoors, doesn't it? My huskeys LOVE squirrels, so would, no doubt, have tried to eat them! 

Hi everybody! Does anybody know how to access your 'wall' area of B&B? I know I have a wall message but I can't access it, to read it. I had to leave it when I was first notified, as I didn't have the time to read it. 

I don't find some of this site easy to navigate at all, :cry::cry:.

Butterfly-catch that eggy girl!!! And enjoy catching it too!!!!! :haha::haha:

Love to you all, and especially big love and :hugs::hugs: to Lil! How are you feeling today hun? Thinking of you, mowah mwoah! Only 12 days till we meet!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Purps-morning to you! Good to have a walk first thing-helps you clear your head, and enjoy the outdoors, doesn't it? My huskeys LOVE squirrels, so would, no doubt, have tried to eat them!
> 
> Hi everybody! Does anybody know how to access your 'wall' area of B&B? I know I have a wall message but I can't access it, to read it. I had to leave it when I was first notified, as I didn't have the time to read it.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:


I think my pair were scared of the squirrels :haha:

oh and to get to your wall thingy, click on your name (where you avatar is) and then click on view public profile .... that should take you there :)

:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Oh Dwrgi that picnic sounds amazing!!! He really knows how to make it up to you!
I'm sorry you feel like AF is coming.... I hope she stays away!! How long is your LP usually? Xoxo

Purple- beautiful morning walk.. Hope your doing ok in the heat... I can't believe how hot it is too here...it's 6:30 am here and I need to go out and water all the garden because I'm tired of waiting for this rain storm they keep promising that never comes!

Will post more later but just wanted to say good morning to you all ladies!! Sorry typing this on my IPod touch

Xoxo

Xoxo


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi Girls! I'm playing "catch up" here, so please bear with a longer-than-usual post :) and please forgive anyone I missed... this is the only thread I'm on that I have to take notes because there are so many wonderful ladies to remember!!

Purps - The walk sounds lovely, but the the critters in the graveyard sound terrifying! LOL! I have a bird feeder on my deck and the squirrels will often come feed on the leftovers that the birds drop... but one of my dogs (I have 3) is a 1 year old 65lb Shar-pei-Rotweiler mutt and just this weekend she discovered the squirrels. Now she sits and stares obsessively out the door and barks, growls and snarls like someone is trying to break in whenever she sees one of those little gray buggers! It's enough to drive me insane! LOL... but she has fun. Sometimes I'll open the door and let her feel like she saved us all from the big, bad critter! :dohh: She'll come trotting back in the house like a superhero! :haha:

Pad - Woot Woot! Get 'im! You better be sure to get something to eat inbetween... gotta keep your strength up for the next session! Catch that eggy, girl!! :happydance:

Chicken - Keep up the temping! That'll help out LOADS!

Lils - I'm so sorry that people just don't understand :( :hugs: Sometimes people just don't know how to react, but DH's reaction was very unfair and uncalled for. I'm sorry you had to deal with that on top of mc. :hugs: :hugs: and Please, NEVER be sorry for "me" posts... that is what we are here for! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts! xooxooxo

Dash - What do I do for work? I am a training coordinator at the energy company in our area (primarily admin workin supporting 8 electrical lineworker trainers) and my 2nd job is just a seasonal position where I grade essay questions for the standardized tests that the US gives to grade school and high school students. That job will end for the season on June 18th. I may be called back for a few weeks in the fall, but otherwise I'll be done with that until next spring. I only WISH I worked in a barn :D (though my dad always thought that I was _born _in one... "Shut the door! Were you born in a barn??") :haha: The horses are our own personal money-pit. :) So they are a labor of love... and they are my therapy! DP does not work with me...thankfully :haha: I think 24hours/day of "togetherness" would eventually drive me to criminal acts :haha::blush: 

Butterfly - I'm with Dwrgi... catch that eggy girl!! :hugs:

Greek porn - How ya doing, girlie?

Dwrgi - the beach and make-up picnic sound wonderful! What a beautiful beach that is, too! The rock formations are facinating! Praying hard for no :witch: for you... hopefully the charting gods aren't playing cruel jokes on us both! :hugs::hugs:

Honeybee - Unfortunately I don't have much to offer re: irreg periods, aside from what the other ladies have already said... just be as patient as you can be, and things should level out for you within a few cycles. Will keep you in my thoughts! :hugs:

Carole - Zara is absolutely beautiful... and big! Bless you for all you went through with her, and for sticking with your plan as long as possible! You are Wonder Woman!! :hugs:

Neesaw - The river in the back for the dogs to swim in sounds wonderful! Of my 3, only one will go near water... so wouldn't do me much good here! :shrug:

Welcome Nebulosa, Skipper, Grace, Chellibelle and anyone new that I missed.

Love and smoochies to those I didn't mention - it wasn't on purpose! I promise! :( Sowwy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - I'm feeling a little disheartened today for the first time since IUI. I'm 8dpo today and my face has started to break out ala af and I had a migraine last night that was enough to have me in tears for hours...:cry::cry::cry: which is also another big sign of impending af for me. 

I'm not due for the witch until around June 7 and my temps are still _way _up there, so I'm not giving up hope... not by a long shot. Just feeling a little bit down is all. I have rods/screws in my back and that has been giving me trouble the last few days, so I'm a bit cranky about that, too, so the breakout and migraine aren't helping my mental state :dohh: I gotta turn this around ... maybe I'll go dance in the middle of the office since I'm the only one here today :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies -- after a busy and fun holiday weekend, comes a busy week at work! So here I am writing this at work :wacko:

honeybee - I'm sorry that I can't be of much help with the irregular cycles. I've been lucky that my cycles have been pretty regular (27-33 days), except for when I came off of BC about 6 years ago. It took about 3-4 months to get regular again...will be thinking of you!:flower:

HTJ - your temps look great! I'm a day behind you and still feeling pretty "ok"...same typical AF symptoms for me, sore bbs and a borderline migraine on Sunday (but that may have been due to the humid weather we've been having!).

Well, I must get back to work :growlmad:

I hope everyone is doing well!! Sending :hugs:!!


----------



## Lady H

Can someone post or pm me the Bath meet details? I'd like to go but need to work out travel. Ta!


----------



## chickenchaser

HTJ - You are so luck, I would love to have horses. But you look after yourself, getting over heated is not good for you:nope: I will be thinking of you during your TWW, hang in there :hugs:

padbrat - you make me blush :blush::haha:

Dwrgi - You are very welcome my lovely, I hope it gave you some reasurance if not answers. :hugs: A picnic on the beach is very romantic, my DH would never think of doing anything like that. It looks beautiful, I would love to live by the sea. We plan to move to the East coast when we retire.

Honeybee - Hugs to you, it will sort its self out give it a little time :hugs:

purplelou - Thank you. I thought charting was going to be a real hassle but I have found it really easy so far. I hope it helps me to work out what is going on. Early morning doggy walks, I miss that so much, you are so luck to have them. :hugs:

Lils - How are you doing honey? Sending you hugs :hugs:

Hi to all i haven't mentioned still sending you hugs and hoping you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Came across this guys site by chance, very funny and good to read the male perspective!

https://www.theonehandman.co.uk/2012/05/16/infertility-top-ten-things-not-to-say/

:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

That site is brill, Lady H, thanks for posting! 

Here is a copy of the post that Lil sent re. Bath.

_BNB BATH MEETUP

When: Sunday, June 10th 2012

Where: Springs Cafe & Restaurant at the Thermae Bath Spa at 11:30am for an initial meet-up with coffee/tea & cake (you will have to buy the 2-hour spa session to get into Springs Cafe, but it is added to your 2hrs) https://www.thermaebathspa.com/

After that we will enjoy the spas for 2 hours, followed by a big lunch at either The Pump Room or Firehouse Rotisserie restaurant (TBD) and if there is time, we'll do some sight-seeing.

Most of us are just going to buy the Thermae 2-hour Spa package upon arrival: https://www.visitbathshop.co.uk/epage...ducts/tic_0001[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Who: Dwrgi, Butterfly & Lils so far

Hope to meet you guys there_


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Dwrgi, would like to,drive but need to know where it is as can be a panic pants about parking etc!

Spa package link not working? They only seem to do a three hour one?


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Thanks Dwrgi, would like to,drive but need to know where it is as can be a panic pants about parking etc!
> 
> Spa package link not working? They only seem to do a three hour one?

I'm going to drive myself, and park in the park and ride car park off the M4 junction. I've done this before, and although the roads to this car park take you into deepest darkest Avon, you eventually get to a huge car park with a bus that picks up every 20 minutes to take you into Bath. Bath is a nightmare for parking, so this is ideal.

The Spa do 2 and 3 hour packages. We thought we'd go for the two hour slot. Spa and run!! 

I hope you decide to join us, will be great to meet you,

Axx


----------



## chickenchaser

The Bath meet sounds lovely, I would have loved to have come and meet all you ladies in real life. But I'm off to a Birthday party that weekend. Have a lovely time all. XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Never mind, chicken, next time!!! Birthday party sounds quite cool!

xx

Purps-thanks for help with finding visitor messages! xxx

HTJ-horses sound lovely! I mark external exam scripts too-this year's batch have just arrived and I'm just finishing off my own school marking before getting stuck in, not exactly with gusto, though!!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. This is a top secret message for Secret Agent Butterfly, who is currently working out in the field, and has gone MIA!! She is on a mission of deadly importance. Please report to base once objective has been achieved. This post will self destruct in thirty seconds!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

You poor girls having loads of marking to do. MY DH is also hidden away behind numerous final year dissertations as we speak. I hate this time of year he is always so grumpy.


----------



## padbrat

BOOOOMMMM! Dwrgi your post self destructed!! Hahhahaa
Picnic sounds divine chick! Hey guess what we are heading to your side of the countryish.... got our move in date of the 25th July and we are moving to Gloucester! 

Butterfly.... where are you???? Am hoping this MIA lark means you are getting a whole load of BDing in!! LOL

Chicken sorry for making you blush!! Awwww....

Hit, Dash,Purps, Lils and all my nookie cheerleaders we are now in the sex desert part of the week... despite Hubby's protests I have banned nookie until Thursday when I will double whammy him AM and PM then head to our mates for a HUGE curry followed by getting on the plane the next day for FL! YAY what else could a man want??

Hit I am sorry you think AF is coming... and Dash too.... though what you both describe could be hormonal fluctuations due to pregnancy you know.... just saying... lol

Lils how are you my lovely?

Dash what is the weather like in FL??? Stand by I am coming!!!!

LadyH that site cracked me up... but so true too...


----------



## Butterfly67

Mission accomplished, returning to base :winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. I have hardly been on the computer at all lately. I just don't feel like looking at the screen. I also had yoga teacher training all weekend which completely wiped me out. 

Carol - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Zara is gorgeous! Wow, I can't believe how big she is. Sorry you did not get to do it naturally, but so glad you are both well, healthy, safe and can now bond. :hugs:

LadyH - Hoping for :baby: I hope you are staying relatively sane during TWW. :hugs:

LilSluz - I am so sorry about your lack of support system. It's not fair. You have been through so much. :hugs: :hugs: If there is anything I can do, please let me know. Give yourself time to heal and do anything to nurture yourself. I am glad you have a gf who could help. I wish you had more though. :hugs: :cry:

Rottpaw - Thanks for updating us. I have been wondering for a while.

Chicken - You in TWW or coming up on O?

Skipper - Welcome & Good Luck!

Nessaw - Sorry about not feeling well a while ago but glad you are feeling better now. :hugs:

Purple - How is dad? I am glad he gets a break. I hope you are feeling good. Oh, I go on a walk/run and always see a lot of squirrels too. However, the ones I see are not the size of cats. Holy Smokes!! I also see these blue crabs along this canal and some of them are quite big and I even had a dream they were right near my house and there were huge holes and the crabs were enormous. Lol!!

Grkprn - :hugs: Sending :baby:~~~~ vibes!!!

HA - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Grace - Welcome!! 

Dashka - Glad you have friends with a son from the same orphanage. That is really neat for the kids I would think especially as they get older. I hope the garden is turning out fabuolous so you can enjoy that nice cold drink and chill in your own utopia. :hugs:

Butterfly - :spermy: catch that eggy!!! Now!!! Enjoy the :sex: Have fun!!! May the best sperm win! :)

Honeybee - I had implanation spotting. Mine started out red and then was brown spotting for a few days. I did not have any cramping with it. It sounds like the rest of the girls might be right regarding the bc you were on and your cycle coming back to normal. 

Pad - Glad you got some sun. Actually Florida has been a little rainy in the afternoons lately. The mornings have been absolutely beautiful! The smells of all the blooming flowers, the ocean..it's been heaven!! Enjoy :sex: Only the XX Sperm are permitted to get inside remember!! 

Nebulosa - You are about a month ahead of me. People are very ignorant about fertility and the issues and the lack of tactfulness is well, very sad. I :hugs: Congrats though. Have you had any check-ups to reassure you everything is progressing ok?

Dwrgi - I hope your chart is looking good for a miracle! :hugs: I am glad you had a fabulous picnic. Is the sand hard? It looks rocky? I bet the breeze is wonderful! 

HTJP - Dance, Dance, and Dance like nobody is watching! :hugs: I hope the emotions are a sign of positive hormonal changes. :hugs:

DrS - I hope you are doing OK. Good Luck on the upcoming cycle!!

Bearlake - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Madeline - I hope you are doing OK too. 

Arsy - Hi there lady! Enjoying :cloud9: still? How you doing?

Coastdreams - How are you doing?

Hi to all the rest of you lovely ladies. I know I will miss someone if I put names. 

AFM - I am running regularly now in the mornings and absolutely love it! The spring here has been quite mild with lots of rain but enough sun to get out and enjoy some outdoor activity here and there. :hugs: to you all!!

To you ladies in UK and Lil - Enjoy the spa & get together. Give Lil lots of hugs for me!


----------



## agape love

Hey ladies...been off the comp for awhile. Was in the TWW and tried to keep from obsessing but it didn't really help. AF showed up Monday morning and on to cycle 3 since surgery. First cycle (2) that I have ovulated.

Trying to decide if I am going to take Clomid on Friday - dosage increased again to 150mg. On a positive note the Metformin did regulate my cycle this time. The first two cycles were medically induced but this one was happy to come on its on despite my protest.

As I stated I was trying not to obsess over TWW signs but I have to admit I did. Now I know why people say don't do that because I was convinced I was indeed pregnant. I do have to say AF did save me some money. I didn't have to pay for a HPT and Drs appointment which I had today.

Oh well on to the next one. Wishing you all you beautiful ladies everything and more you are praying for.


----------



## drsquid

sorry ive been mia. been enjoying being with the folks and seeing lots of friends. unfortunately i got to see lots of childhood friends today as a childhood friday passed away unexpectedly. i was glad i was home for the memorial. back to california tomorrow then us thurs and start stims on fri assuming all is good.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls! Good morning to you all! 

Fro-lovely to hear from you and so good to hear that all is well with you! I don't think that the image of Southerndown Beach on wikipedia is particularly flattering. It's actually golden sand, and then you have huge shelves of rock towards the cliffs, which is where we had our picnic. It's really lovely there. Thanks for asking! :flower:

Agape-sorry that AF showed. She is a cow bag. I think that keeping away from B&B makes the TWW drag even more, as you have nobody who understands to 'vent' to! Let's hope that the next cycle is better for you, Axx

Glad that Secret Agent Butterfly has returned to base with mission accomplished! Lots of chilling out over the next few days now!! :flower:

Pad-brilliant that you have got the date for the move! July 25th will be here before you know it! Perhaps we can have an Extraordinary Meeting in the summer???!! Good luck with catching that pink egg! :hugs:

HTJ-hope you're feeling a little bit better today. Try to rest as much as you can, and take care of that back! :flower:

Chicken-how are you today, lovely?? Hope you're okay! xx

Neesaw-how are you? :hugs:

Purps-did you have a walk with your dogs again this morning? Lovely to get out in the fresh air. Hope you're okay?  :hugs:

Dashka-how are you today? Have things improved in the office since the Boss came back? Did you get your lounger? I have a little bit of money that I have saved from tutoring and am thinking of how to spend it. Not on clothes but on something that will last... ho hum! Big :hugs: to you! xx

Carole-:hugs::hugs:

Lil-big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, really looking forward to meeting you! Remember to pack loads of layers, as the Brit weather can be so changeable. Will pm you back later, Axxxx

DR S-how sad that a childhood friend died, but glad you got to go to memorial. Good to have a few days off thinking about TTC. GL with stimms on Friday! :flower:

Greek-:thumbup:

Honeybee-what's happening with you now? Has the bleeding subsided??? Hope you're okay. xx

Lady H-hello!!!! :hugs:

Coastdreams-you are MIA too!!! xx

(I'm glad Frolicky's post was so detailed as I can remember absolutely everybody then!).

AFM-still no AF and temps still high but still a :bfn: this morning. I think the cow bag witch (b)itch will arrive tomorrow, considering my LP is generally 14 days, and I Oed on CD19. Guess I feel a bit down about it all, as I'd come to the stage where I felt fairly sanguine about everything, after all the disappointments I've had. Now, after seeing dips and high temps, I thought this could be my miracle, and got my hopes up again, and am back where I was months ago. It's a very cruel game, and I hate my body that I can't produce good eggs, (or there are immunological factors. IDK, I read somewhere that if your Level 1 tests come back fine, it's unlikely that Level 
2s will highlight anything either). :nope: 

I'm going to reveal something that may upset some of you, but I fell pregnant naturally ten years ago, when I lived with my ex-partner and I'd taken a break from BCP. I was off the pill for two months and it was a complete accident. I was about to retrain and go back to college, and also I realised that I wanted to leave my ex. I felt I had no choice but to have an abortion, and I did, and it was awful, so upsetting, although it was VERY VERY early on, but still. I remember my ex saying that he was sad as he felt it was his 'last chance' to be a dad' and I secretly and selfishly thought that wouldn't be the case for me, as I could still conceive into my 40s, right??? I knew I was doing the right thing then, but from what I have been through over the last four years, I do wonder if I did the right thing now. I feel like I'm being punished for what I did, and I feel like I'm being punished for staying with somebody that I didn't love for as long as I did, and so wasting all those fertile years:dohh::dohh:. Life is too short to wait and you don't often get second chances, do you? This is how I feel now. Just really really sad. It's all bumbollo* really. 

I hope I haven't upset anybody with the A word. 

Anyway, love to you all,
Axxxx
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ive got a bit of a wonky eye this morning so Ill keep this short, huge :hugs: to everyone and :kiss:'s, hope you are all having a lovely day xxx

Dwrgi - Big big big :hugs: you are NOT being punished, nor should you be!! at that time, the time wasn't right, you were not happy with your partner and it was not right for you to have a baby. it happens to many people, everyone has things in their past that they regret/wish they could change, but hindsight of course is a wonderful thing. what's done is done. don't dwell on it and especially dont punish yourself. what ever is happening now could the result of any number of things. 
also - if you didn't break up with that ex, you would never have met Al ! 
I wish I could take that sadness away for you

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

A, I agree with purps, you have to do what is right for you at the time and it wouldn't have been right to bring a child into the world at that stage in your life :hugs: I guess the one thing that shows is that you can fall pregnant naturally - so why the hell aren't you :grr::grr::grr: :hugs::hugs: I am hoping the old hag bag stays away and although you think you are OK with things I think it is jsut that time when you think she is going to turn up that it hits you again :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Right, I will try and remember as many as I can - I find it difficult to do long posts when I am on my phone so I will take the opportunity now I am on my laptop :thumbup:

Pad, yay at grabbing DH and the shagfest :happydance: bet you are excited about your holiday and hopefully your move will be smooth, now let me go check out your rollercoaster... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LilS, big :hug:

Dashka big :hug: too 

To our preggos Asry, Purple, Froliky - hope you are all blooming (did I miss someone?!) :flower::cloud9:

To those MIA Bearlake, Coastdreams, Madeline, and a few others :wacko: :hugs::hugs:

HTJ, your chart is looking good when I saw it last :thumbup:

OK, that is my brain done so to Lady H, Never, Carole, Missy, HA, Twinkle, Tiger, chicken, nessaw, agape, DrS, greek, honeybee, nebulosa, Cellibelle, OMM and any stalkers :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust:

Hope that covers it :haha:

Oh yes, and AFM I got my BD in last night but now I have a horrible feeling it was too early :dohh::haha:


----------



## Honeybee73

Hi all, thanks for the comments. My bleed is calming now so it does seem like it was another AF. I can only hope it calms down now before only getting to BD a few times a month and AF every fortnight doesn't give me much of a chance. I am now temping correctly and hopefully in a month or so I will have a better idea of my cycle.

DWrgi - you are not being punished. I often thought the same because I was I the same situation 11 years ago and made the same decision. To make things worse, my partner then died the week it would have been due. I was in turmoil but I have to believe I made the right decision and I hope and pray that I still get the chance to be a parent before its too late. I keep wondering what if, especially now I am nearly 39 and still unmarried and childless waiting for my dream and watching all my friends and family around me getting what I want!!

Chin up, don't be so hard on yourself xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> A, I agree with purps, you have to do what is right for you at the time and it wouldn't have been right to bring a child into the world at that stage in your life :hugs: I guess the one thing that shows is that you can fall pregnant naturally - so why the hell aren't you :grr::grr::grr: :hugs::hugs: I am hoping the old hag bag stays away and although you think you are OK with things I think it is jsut that time when you think she is going to turn up that it hits you again :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Right, I will try and remember as many as I can - I find it difficult to do long posts when I am on my phone so I will take the opportunity now I am on my laptop :thumbup:
> 
> Pad, yay at grabbing DH and the shagfest :happydance: bet you are excited about your holiday and hopefully your move will be smooth, now let me go check out your rollercoaster... :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LilS, big :hug:
> 
> Dashka big :hug: too
> 
> To our preggos Asry, Purple, Froliky - hope you are all blooming (did I miss someone?!) :flower::cloud9:
> 
> To those MIA Bearlake, Coastdreams, Madeline, and a few others :wacko: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> HTJ, your chart is looking good when I saw it last :thumbup:
> 
> OK, that is my brain done so to Lady H, Never, Carole, Missy, HA, Twinkle, Tiger, chicken, nessaw, agape, DrS, greek, honeybee, nebulosa, Cellibelle, OMM and any stalkers :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Hope that covers it :haha:
> 
> Oh yes, and AFM I got my BD in last night but now I have a horrible feeling it was too early :dohh::haha:

Ah thanks Purps, Butterfly and Honeybee, you have really cheered me up!

Honeybee, OMG, what a nightmare situation, but you are right, we DO have to keep reminding ourselves that we did what was right for us at that time. We have to let it go, but sometimes it is hard. I still remember the due date and feel like sh*te when it comes around, and the child would be 10 now. So weird, especially when you see kids the same age. You had an even worse scenario, but, like you said, we have to be kind to ourselves and not beat ourselves up about it. Thank you so much for saying what you did, Axxxxxx :hugs:

Secret Agent Butterfly-yes, that was exactly my thought when I didn't conceive straight away with Ali-Baba, and why it was so easy to blame him. :nope: As for you, my favourite secret agent, remember that sperm can survive for 5 days so keep all FX!

My (hunky) embryologist revealed that he feeds sperm taurine and sugar in the labs when he gets them ready for ET! They love it, apparently! So lots of Red Bulls and sugar for you!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Morning girls... I promise to catch up later in the day, but right now I am workin' my butt off, but something is on my mind and keeping me from concentrating, so I needed to come see if anyone has an answer...

So, my chart "looks good" with the consistent high temps, right? *My question is this... Wouldn't my temps stay up like this even if I wasn't TTC? At 9 DPO, wouldn't my temp stay up during LP regardless, assuming a "normal" cycle? Without a difinitative triphasic pattern, don't the high temps pretty much just indicate that my body is doing what it should be doing after ovulation re: progesterone etc?*

I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up, but at the same time trying not to lose hope all together, which I'm finding is a VERY DIFFICULT balance to achieve, let alone to maintain. My temps are promising, but I have had an ugly skin breakout the past few days. Even my scalp is breaking out, for crying out loud! :cry: If I shaved my head I'm pretty sure my head would look like the surface of the moon and you'd find Neil Armstrong running around there somewhere. :haha: Timing is right on with AF. Breakouts are the only PMS I have ever suffered so I have nothing else to compare it to. :dohh:

I have no pregnancy symptoms. None at all. Zip. Zero. Zilch. No implantation dip. No spotting, which I know only happens some of the time. No triphasic pattern. I'm a little tired, but I have been reducing my melatonin to get off of it all together in prep for pregnancy so my sleep patterns are off some. :shrug:

I hate this. Why can't nature make us with a built-in pregnancy test? Two blue lines on your abdomen means your pregnant ? Sounds good to me! All of this uncertainty is going to drive me to drink. Water. It's gonna drive me to drink water. Dang. Even THAT sucks.

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Thoughts?


----------



## Butterfly67

HTJ - all I can say is that some people get symptoms and some don't, some have a triphasic chart but most don't :shrug::hugs::hugs: Not sure that helps much but hang in there :hugs:

Honeybee :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi, just big, BIG :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you

Love and more :hugs: to all, 

C xx


----------



## froliky2011

Agape - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry about witch. I hope this cycle is better.

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: The other ladies are right...you are not being punished!! I know it's so much easier said than done to not beat yourself up over past choices but you were not ready to care for LO and so you made the best decision given your circumstances, education, knowledge etc. at the time.

HTJP - :hugs: We'll help to keep you as sane as possible the TWW towards the end is always so challenging. It's so hard not to get emotional, nervous, doubtful, etc. :hugs: I did not have implantation bleeding until 15 dpo. Sometimes it can happen even later and a lot of women don't get it at all. I never looked for implantation dip on thermometer because doctor told me they are not accurate. I was more concerned that it just stayed elevated because once it dropped I knew the :witch: was nearby.

Hi to all the rest! Just wanted to pop in quickly..


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## purplelou

Honeybee :hugs: it sounds like you really worked through what you went through xxx


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies - I just got my 8DPO progesterone results back and they were 12.4 ng/mL. I spoke with the RN and she said that they like to see the levels above 10, so everything looks good. Only question---I've heard that some docs like to see the levels above 20 ng/mL. What has everyone else heard? :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

froliky - Yep I'm now in my first TWW, so far so good, everything has happened when it should, I have been really lucky. So I'm hoping if no BFP this month at least AF will show up on time. You sound as if you have been really busy but WOW yoga teacher training, very impressed.:thumbup:

padbrat - No need for apologies, I'm only jealous :haha:

Dwrgi - I'm Good Thanks, :hugs:Big Hugs for you hun hang in there, you have not done anything wrong, please don't think like that. :hugs: We all make our decisions on the information we have at the time and we can't be judged for that as it is only the person who is making the decision that has all the fact. You did what you did because it was the best thing for you at the time, never regret the past as it has made you the person you are now. I know you would give it all up for a child but just think what you have now and how things could be different. I know the support you have given the other and that only may be the reason why you are here. I am a great believer that everything happens for a reason, it may not be for you or you may never know why something has happened but there will be a reason. I thank the universe every day for the support you ladies have given me just in the few short weeks I have been here, so I can't imagine how the longer members feel :hugs: Love to you :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Butterfly - Nevermind better to early at least you can have another go :haha:

Honeybee - Glad the witch is being kinder on you :hugs:

HTJ - Sorry I have no idea but hugs to you :hugs:

Hugs to everyone I didn't get a chance to talk to :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
Sorry it took a while for me to catch up Work is busy but starting tomorrow it should be much better!

Dwrgi  oh hun.. you are being too hard on yourself:hugs:I am sorry you went through all that:hugs: but past choices are exactly that  in the past  and Im sure you made the right decision that was best for you given your circumstances at that time.:flower: Thats all we can do really If we could see into the future - things would be different wouldnt they but sigh we can only do what feels right at the time. Glad that you were able to leave your ex and now be with Al If you werent happy with your ex and you stayed together just for the child then think of how the child would feel to be brought up in a home without love. Xo :hugs: Now to change the subject  I think you should spend that extra cash on something that makes you happy  something that nourishes your soul..:winkwink:

Lils  Still thinking about you daily and hoping you are okay hun:hugs: I hope you start to see a little sunshine - we are here when you need us! :flower::hugs:

HTJ  your job sounds interesting  I dont know why I didnt realize the horses were yours! :dohh:Are they on your property too? or do you have to drive to see them? I soo wish that the breaking out is a good sign and your chart temps do look higher than last month Dont give up my friend..:hugs:

Honeybee  so sorry to hear about your history too:hugs: Damn that is so hard! I wish I could take the pain away from you ladies. :hugs:And I wish I could make this dream happen for all of us here. :flower:It sucks! FX that your cycles even out sooner rather than later, but I think its totally normal for this to happenyour body is trying to regulate itself. Another thing you can try (if it doesnt happen on its own)is see a Naturopathic Doctor (or Homeopathic Dr) Years ago after doing an intense cleanse I lost my period for 4 months and the only way it returned was I took these homeopathic drops and it returned right away (and was normal again thereafter). It was like magic. (it follows the lunar calendar too or something) I know your problem is opposite in that you are getting your AF too soon  but they will have something for that too. Also make sure your iron is checked  because if you get AF too often your iron can go to low and that isnt good for TTC. Good luck hun!:hugs:

Butterfly  FX your temps rise tomorrow or next!!:thumbup: Excellent job Agent Butterfly!:thumbup::hugs:

Asry & Purple  hello ladies! How are you doing?:flower::flower::flower::hugs:

Fro  glad you are running :thumbup: that is awesome and yoga training too! wow you amaze me.:flower: I really need to get back to doing yoga.. Ive neglected it for a few months. AD seems to wake up earlier now and Im too wiped at night before bed. Plus I have a bad habit of checking BnB first thing too hee hee:haha:

Pad  love your sense of humour girl! :haha:Whoo hoo! GL tomorrow with the double whammy! :thumbup:I guess you figured out Im not in FL by now Im in Canada ! :haha:but think Froliky answered your question.. Congrats on your move date.. that is kind of exciting Do you need to move often because DH is in military? I hope this one lasts for a while anyway Have a fantastic trip to FL hun!!:flower::winkwink::hugs:

Agape  glad that the Metformin regulated your cycle and you ovulated this month! Sorry AF showed her ugly face on Monday:hugs:.hope you did something nice for yourself. FX for you for next cycle.:flower:

Dr. S  glad you got to see lots of childhood friends on your trip home.. but sorry about the friend passing away :hugs: Hope you are flying back safely as we speak today and good luck with stims on Friday!:thumbup:

Lady H, Grkprn, & Chicken - Hope the TWW goes quicker for you!:hugs::hugs:

Carole  hope you are holding Zara in your arms as we speak and she is cooing little baby coos for you.:hugs: xo Cherish every moment and please ask Zara to send some of her baby friends she met on her way here .:thumbup::winkwink:

Hello and hugs to  Nessaw, Skipper, Grace, Bearlake, Madeline, Coastdreams, Nebulosa, Cellibelle, Tigerlily, Nikki, Never and anyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::flower:

AFM  Ill put in another post  this one is getting too long!

Love you all!
xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

grkprn said:


> Hi ladies - I just got my 8DPO progesterone results back and they were 12.4 ng/mL. I spoke with the RN and she said that they like to see the levels above 10, so everything looks good. Only question---I've heard that some docs like to see the levels above 20 ng/mL. What has everyone else heard? :wacko:

Well I looked back at my day 21 bloods and it said Progestogen: 45 (normal 20-80) - but then is progestogen the same as progesterone or is it something different? :wacko: Also I guess the US and Uk can have different measurements like in some other stuff :flower:



chickenchaser said:


> Butterfly - Nevermind better to early at least you can have another go :haha:
> 
> Honeybee - Glad the witch is being kinder on you :hugs:
> 
> HTJ - Sorry I have no idea but hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> Hugs to everyone I didn't get a chance to talk to :hugs:

No more goes chicken, I just get the one shot as i have to schedule a meet with the ex :winkwink::thumbup:

Did get a + OPK this evening so think I can count myself in for this month although not perfect timing :shrug:


----------



## dashka

So as promised  update on me: (sorry for the long rant)

AFM  today Im 12DPO and saw my temp was falling a bit so tested and ofcourse :bfn:. I tried not to get my hopes up too much this month and think it was better that way but still had a little cry in the car :cry:on the way to work. I find if I dont then it will hit me when Im not expecting it and that is worse (depending on who your with!) So my prediction is that spotting will start tomorrow and AF will arrive on time on Friday.and there is another 24 day cycle. I know my body so well now its not funny.

Yesterday I went to my MDs to get the referral for specialist and she is putting 3 referrals in  cause the wait is so long here whoever calls me first. I had a long talk with my sister the other night and told her that Im considering getting some immune testing done and maybe trying IUI with meds (but stronger than Clomid as that is all I tried 7-8 yrs ago). She gave me lots of info and the more I talked to her the more I thought that maybe I should see her doctor  You see this guy is really good  and does the most work with immune testing but he is a lot farther (in terms of me getting there in the mornings before work for monitoring) and also there is something like a 6 month waiting list for him. So I think I decided that Id like to go to him even though I did see him like 6 years ago for the 1st consult and he wanted to push me into IVF right away and said some things to upset me. 

I am willing to give him another shot (I have to try not to take things so personally). He is probably gonna say  why did you wait so long to come back I just know it.. He told me then that I should stop farting around and let them get me preggers (with all the other stuff I tried). Anyway had it all worked out then  I would not have our AD now.. and yes things worked out that way I guess. But going through the adoption process for 2.5 years and not knowing for sure that it was all going to work was a nightmare too (but with a happy ending).

I have flipped back and forth since yesterday.:wacko: One minute Im excited about moving forward and the next I think  what am I crazy???? Will the doc laugh at me because I only want to do IUI with meds and not IVF? If its an immune thing then IUI wont help I dont think How can I manage this?? How will I be able to get to the clinic early mornings be there for 6:30am and what will I do with AD?? (as DH leaves for work at 3:45am).. how will I hide it from work  as I hear you can spend 2 hrs at the clinic in the morning waiting for your turn for monitoring. Then I get really sad/angry because I think its so unfair how we ladies have to worry about all this shit when other women can just get preggers at the drop of a hat! :dohh:

I dont know but somehow I have to stop worrying about all the details because that is how I usually talk myself out of things. And Im so good at that.:winkwink: So well see what happens  maybe while Im waiting for the doctor that I really want  if another calls me first within the 6 months -I may just try to get a little testing done through them I dont know  all I know is that I feel like time is running out. But giving up - no not yet - there is a hole inside me right now when I think that I'll never carry a child inside me, and sometimes I feel like I've jipped DH.

On a more positive note I picked up another mp3 track from the Russell Davis FERTILE MIND website  this one is called A Peaceful Mind and if you answer 3 simple questions they give it to you for half price  so I got it for 12 British pounds Its only 12-13 min..but this one is REALLY GOOD for working through all types of pain, negative results, m/c's, and trying to move on I heard it last night and think its a good one to listen too when you get AF and are feeling down (or if youve had past losses etc) I am still listening to at least one of the tracks every night before bed (and Im falling asleep to it). I really recommend it :thumbup:. Its good if you dont want to buy the whole program.

Sorry for my really long rant!!! :flower:
xoxo


----------



## nessaw

hello ladies,hope wednesday treated u well.afraid i cant remember everyones post cos didnt note things down but most of all wanted to say to dwrgi that i echo what all the ladies have said.whats done is done and look forward.

afm just waiting to o so poas.find this my least stressful time as no hopes or symptom sptting etc. two more days of school left and no more progress on reports.had a lovely nighg out with my best friend last night and feeling quite chilled.have a few additional stresses to the main baby one.my boyf was made redundant a few months ago and now the money is starting to pinch and am worried about him.also not happy in my job but need to stay to get the benefit of my salary in maternity pay.am trying not to worry about things i cant change but not doing a great job of it.got gp appt on fri re cd21 blood tests so maybe that will throw up some answers or options.not sure whic i prefer!

sorry for coming on and going on a bit.will do my best to remember more next time.

thanks vx


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Honeybee73

Dashka - just wanted to send you some hugs and tell you I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## grkprn

Dwrgi---sending you loads of hugs and xxx. I agree with the ladies here, try not to be so hard on yourself! You can always come here for any support you need....:hug: :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi & Honeybee, :hugs: you guys have been through a lot, I wish I could take some of that weigh off from your shoulders :hugs: those decisions were not easy but in that time of life were the right ones. I really hope you don't punish yourselves not even a bit :hugs: I wish you will get peace with your mind with it and maybe you'll let your bodies get pregnant again? Good news is that you really have gotten preggers very easily back then, and your body knows how to do it.

Some pretty strong ladies here eh? Not that I havent noticed it before :flower:

HTJ- you really cant trust your temps (too much) showing you one way or the other :shrug: Like yes, they will and should keep higher after O, and drop before AF. Well, I did not have implantation dips or spotting and my temp dropped the morning I got BFP!!! So anything is possible, you'll see it from FF charts if you do some searching, there are more weirdones than just mine :haha:

Dashka, I wish for you this cycle would be the one :hugs: but if not I hope and pray IUI will work for you and the meds would be better than what you had before :hugs: You hang in there hun, it'll come!!!!! :kiss:

LilS - how are you doing hun? BIG :hug:

To all of you women here, preggers or trying - tomorrow is the first day of the
OFFICIAL SUMMER MONTH :happydance::yipee:
I wish you all have the best summer and beautiful weather :boat: lovely times spent with loved ones :serenade::friends::beer: and most of the all..
:dust: we need some BFP's here, bring em on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

ps. I'm having total "writers block" I'm not sure if I did write here already some of this same *hit I did now or not :dohh: sorry if I did. And thanks for asking for me, I'm doing good - did order a doppler. I'm really losing it now :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> So as promised  update on me: (sorry for the long rant)
> 
> AFM  today Im 12DPO and saw my temp was falling a bit so tested and ofcourse :bfn:. I tried not to get my hopes up too much this month and think it was better that way but still had a little cry in the car :cry:on the way to work. I find if I dont then it will hit me when Im not expecting it and that is worse (depending on who your with!) So my prediction is that spotting will start tomorrow and AF will arrive on time on Friday.and there is another 24 day cycle. I know my body so well now its not funny.
> 
> Yesterday I went to my MDs to get the referral for specialist and she is putting 3 referrals in  cause the wait is so long here whoever calls me first. I had a long talk with my sister the other night and told her that Im considering getting some immune testing done and maybe trying IUI with meds (but stronger than Clomid as that is all I tried 7-8 yrs ago). She gave me lots of info and the more I talked to her the more I thought that maybe I should see her doctor  You see this guy is really good  and does the most work with immune testing but he is a lot farther (in terms of me getting there in the mornings before work for monitoring) and also there is something like a 6 month waiting list for him. So I think I decided that Id like to go to him even though I did see him like 6 years ago for the 1st consult and he wanted to push me into IVF right away and said some things to upset me.
> 
> I am willing to give him another shot (I have to try not to take things so personally). He is probably gonna say  why did you wait so long to come back I just know it.. He told me then that I should stop farting around and let them get me preggers (with all the other stuff I tried). Anyway had it all worked out then  I would not have our AD now.. and yes things worked out that way I guess. But going through the adoption process for 2.5 years and not knowing for sure that it was all going to work was a nightmare too (but with a happy ending).
> 
> I have flipped back and forth since yesterday.:wacko: One minute Im excited about moving forward and the next I think  what am I crazy???? Will the doc laugh at me because I only want to do IUI with meds and not IVF? If its an immune thing then IUI wont help I dont think How can I manage this?? How will I be able to get to the clinic early mornings be there for 6:30am and what will I do with AD?? (as DH leaves for work at 3:45am).. how will I hide it from work  as I hear you can spend 2 hrs at the clinic in the morning waiting for your turn for monitoring. Then I get really sad/angry because I think its so unfair how we ladies have to worry about all this shit when other women can just get preggers at the drop of a hat! :dohh:
> 
> I dont know but somehow I have to stop worrying about all the details because that is how I usually talk myself out of things. And Im so good at that.:winkwink: So well see what happens  maybe while Im waiting for the doctor that I really want  if another calls me first within the 6 months -I may just try to get a little testing done through them I dont know  all I know is that I feel like time is running out. But giving up - no not yet - there is a hole inside me right now when I think that I'll never carry a child inside me, and sometimes I feel like I've jipped DH.
> 
> On a more positive note I picked up another mp3 track from the Russell Davis FERTILE MIND website  this one is called A Peaceful Mind and if you answer 3 simple questions they give it to you for half price  so I got it for 12 British pounds Its only 12-13 min..but this one is REALLY GOOD for working through all types of pain, negative results, m/c's, and trying to move on I heard it last night and think its a good one to listen too when you get AF and are feeling down (or if youve had past losses etc) I am still listening to at least one of the tracks every night before bed (and Im falling asleep to it). I really recommend it :thumbup:. Its good if you dont want to buy the whole program.
> 
> Sorry for my really long rant!!! :flower:
> xoxo

Dashka, I'm so sorry that you feel like this and I am sending you HUGE hugs across the pond! I am glad that you spoke to your sister, and I think it is a very good idea that you go back to the doctor that she recommended. I think we can always put obstacles in our way, but the bottom line is whether you are prepared to do everything and anything to have your own bb. Gosh, that sounds really harsh, but what I mean is that, in years to come, thinking about how you would manage with AD as your OH is up and out early will fade into insignificance, and you will berate yourself for not moving heaven and earth to get to see this guy. 

And I wouldn't give two figs about what he'll say regarding the 6 year delay since you last visited him. You needed to digest what he said and, in the meantime, you've adopted a child which is the most amazing thing! You couldn't possibly have assisted conception whilst going through that process. 

Can you remind me why you'd have IUI and not IVF? The drugs and scans are much the same (possibly more aggressive for IVF, but the side effects, I have found, are quite bearable). I found the drugs for IUI (Clomid) far worse than the suprecur and menopur for IVF, but this was my experience, of course.

IDK, I feel the same as you, bereft, devastated and so hopeless when you get the BFN. It is hell on earth and I want to scream with frustration at all these women who get pregnant by just looking at their partners, it seems. They really have no idea, and yes, it is so unfair. But life is not fair, and this is the (crap) hand that we have been dealt with. A plan is the way to go Maria, and then you will feel happier that you are getting closer to your dream.

I so know how you feel, and it really doesn't get any easier with time; worse, in fact, as the old clock is ticking away. But you have to hope and have to plan, and be completely single-minded in achieving your own natural pregnancy.

I hope all of this makes sense. I would love you to get a BFP so much, and I will support you with whatever you decide to do!

Big hugs, be kind to yourself, have something nice planned for the weekend, and find something that will 'feed your soul' too!

Lots and lots of love, and :hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss:,
Amanda
xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, think I'm going to buy the three month package for FF. See how I go with it! It will also take me through the summer IMSI.....

Love to you all!! Much colder today, isn't it, UK girls???!!

Lils, especially HUGE hugs to you, 

Axxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - big :hugs: and :kiss: ...just because

Dashka - It sounds so difficult to arrange everything!! do you have a sympathetic work?? could you just say you have medical "appointments" ?? big :hugs: I hope you get to see someone soon xx

DrS - I am glad you are having such a nice time at home, but so sorry about your friend passing away :hugs:

Frols - happy 11 weeks :yipee:

big loves to asry and manu :hugs:

Chicken - this thread and site are a complete lifesaver!! I too would agree, I would have lost my sanity a long time ago without the ladies here xx

Nessaw - sorry about your Boyf's job - its a common story isn't it, but so blinking hard!! :hugs:

greek porn - sorry I cant help with the progeterone question, but if the nurse was happy, then that's what Id worry about :hugs:

Butterfly, if you caugt the eggy this time and you think you were a bit early, its more likely to be a girl - by Lils and Pad's research!

Pad - when you move do you get help or have to do it all by yourselves?? :wacko: are you all ready for Florida?? I would love to go!! :yipee: have a fab time

Lils - big loves chick, how are you doing?? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Honeybee - Im very impressed!! you have turned something very difficult into a positive with your work!! :hugs: how wonderful !

Agape - that's fab that the metformin worked for you, now hopefully next cycle you can catch that eggy! :hugs:

LadyH - fingers for you chick in the dreaded tww!!

and big :hugs: for everyone Ive not mentioned, hope you are all ok??

afm - nothing much to report - still got a bit of a wonky eye! - its weird, my pupils are 2 different sizes, Ive not noticed it before but one of the doctors at work saw it the other night. Im well in myself though so it's likely to be one those (freaky) things. but I am going for my eye test tomorrow so itll be checked then.
:)


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Girls, think I'm going to buy the three month package for FF. See how I go with it! It will also take me through the summer IMSI.....
> 
> Love to you all!! Much colder today, isn't it, UK girls???!!
> 
> Lils, especially HUGE hugs to you,
> 
> Axxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:


Dwrgi - I think the 3 month package with FF is quite good, you get a nice easy layout with colours (Im so sad ....I LOVE the colours :haha:) but it does make it easy to follow, plus you can search other charts - which is a time sucking hobby :wacko: and add in all the widgets and gizmos :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - big :hugs: and :kiss: ...just because
> 
> Dashka - It sounds so difficult to arrange everything!! do you have a sympathetic work?? could you just say you have medical "appointments" ?? big :hugs: I hope you get to see someone soon xx
> 
> DrS - I am glad you are having such a nice time at home, but so sorry about your friend passing away :hugs:
> 
> Frols - happy 11 weeks :yipee:
> 
> big loves to asry and manu :hugs:
> 
> Chicken - this thread and site are a complete lifesaver!! I too would agree, I would have lost my sanity a long time ago without the ladies here xx
> 
> Nessaw - sorry about your Boyf's job - its a common story isn't it, but so blinking hard!! :hugs:
> 
> greek porn - sorry I cant help with the progeterone question, but if the nurse was happy, then that's what Id worry about :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly, if you caugt the eggy this time and you think you were a bit early, its more likely to be a girl - by Lils and Pad's research!
> 
> Pad - when you move do you get help or have to do it all by yourselves?? :wacko: are you all ready for Florida?? I would love to go!! :yipee: have a fab time
> 
> Lils - big loves chick, how are you doing?? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Honeybee - Im very impressed!! you have turned something very difficult into a positive with your work!! :hugs: how wonderful !
> 
> Agape - that's fab that the metformin worked for you, now hopefully next cycle you can catch that eggy! :hugs:
> 
> LadyH - fingers for you chick in the dreaded tww!!
> 
> and big :hugs: for everyone Ive not mentioned, hope you are all ok??
> 
> afm - nothing much to report - still got a bit of a wonky eye! - its weird, my pupils are 2 different sizes, Ive not noticed it before but one of the doctors at work saw it the other night. Im well in myself though so it's likely to be one those (freaky) things. but I am going for my eye test tomorrow so itll be checked then.
> :)

Purple-you amaze me, as you are always so kind and thoughtful!!! You are a saint!!! The BnB Saint!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: How strange about your eye-is it to do with being PG, or is it something you've always had?? Am sure, if it was a problem, it would have caused issues for you before. That's a perk of working with doctors, I suppose! Hope you get it sorted soon!!! 

BIg :kiss::kiss: to you!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh and HTJ - honesty - don't rely on temping to give you any clues about pregnancy or not - the only definite is a pregnancy test - I have looked through loads and loads of charts and all are very different, and implantation dips etc etc often dont show up (I never had any signs at all) Ill just keep my fingers crossed for you chick xxx


----------



## purplelou

aww Dwrgi - you make me blush. I really do love all you guys!! I just can't stay away - that is until you ALL have that BFP :winkwink:

my eye thing - well Iv never noticed it and nor has DH and it's quite noticable at moment and it looks completely weird!!!! like a glass eye or something - I could scare small children with it :haha: but it's likely to be "one of those things" and won't need anything doing about it, ne of the doctors told me something heat and bright light to do it. nothing to do with pregnancy though, so you can all relax :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Purps, we cross posted, I think. Have got quite addicted to it, and if I hadn't been using it this month, then I wouldn't have found out (from Butterfly and Lils) that I was due to ovulate later than normal. I wonder if they come with the package?????? :haha::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:

I also found a list of the most reliable HPT-First Response is up there with 95% accuracy; poor Tesco only managed a 70 odd%! Which figures, as when I did get preggers in 2009 (which then mcarried), it was a Tesco hpt that I first used which said negative. Pah, Tesco. Waste of space!!!! 

I sound like such a geek! Love to you hun!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

you are so not a geek - but that site is addictive!!

big loves xx

ps wouldn't it be great is lils and butterfly wre part of the package - actually thats a good idea for a business - interpreting charts online for a small fee :winkwink: you ladies could be gazillion-aires! :yipee:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> AFM-still no AF and temps still high but still a :bfn: this morning. I think the cow bag witch (b)itch will arrive tomorrow, considering my LP is generally 14 days, and I Oed on CD19. Guess I feel a bit down about it all, as I'd come to the stage where I felt fairly sanguine about everything, after all the disappointments I've had. Now, after seeing dips and high temps, I thought this could be my miracle, and got my hopes up again, and am back where I was months ago. It's a very cruel game, and I hate my body that I can't produce good eggs, (or there are immunological factors. IDK, I read somewhere that if your Level 1 tests come back fine, it's unlikely that Level
> 2s will highlight anything either). :nope:
> 
> I'm going to reveal something that may upset some of you, but I fell pregnant naturally ten years ago, when I lived with my ex-partner and I'd taken a break from BCP. I was off the pill for two months and it was a complete accident. I was about to retrain and go back to college, and also I realised that I wanted to leave my ex. I felt I had no choice but to have an abortion, and I did, and it was awful, so upsetting, although it was VERY VERY early on, but still. I remember my ex saying that he was sad as he felt it was his 'last chance' to be a dad' and I secretly and selfishly thought that wouldn't be the case for me, as I could still conceive into my 40s, right??? I knew I was doing the right thing then, but from what I have been through over the last four years, I do wonder if I did the right thing now. I feel like I'm being punished for what I did, and I feel like I'm being punished for staying with somebody that I didn't love for as long as I did, and so wasting all those fertile years:dohh::dohh:. Life is too short to wait and you don't often get second chances, do you? This is how I feel now. Just really really sad. It's all bumbollo* really.
> 
> I hope I haven't upset anybody with the A word.
> 
> Anyway, love to you all,
> Axxxx
> :hugs:

Dwrgi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I understand how you could think that you are being punished. I feel the same way - perhaps I am being punished for that thing I did or this thing OR maybe it was...Ohhhh, THAT?! You are not being punished, honey. And you really did make the best decision you could at the time. Can you imagine being forever conjoined with shitty ex & not having gotten your education, etc so that you can help/teach people like the wonderful person you are today? I know it had to be hard to come on here & admit that, but I applaud you for it because perhaps it was something you have been needing to get off your chest for a really long time. And perhaps it was something that was eating away at you without you even realizing it, but by bit. Maybe you can heal just a little more now & it won't be this huge secret weighing you down?

Also, I like what (I think it was) GreekPorn? said. Not that I ever wish infertility on any of us - ever, ever, ever. But, just "perhaps" there were so many lost & scared women who were +35 TTC #1 who needed a kind, courageous & thoughtful warrior :grr: as yourself to help them along? I can't even imagine how many women you have helped since you have been here!!! I can't imagine how many women are pregnant or have babies now bc of you taking time out of your schedule to patiently answer their questions as best as you could. Honey, if it wasn't for you posting the Immunes Tests, I would not have been able to demand them as early on as I did & hence, would not even be able to get pregs at all right now. I would just clot up around my egg & nothing would ever be able to penetrate it. Sure, I may need more aggressive treatment but I am SO much closer now than I was 4 months ago!!!

So, I'm not glad that you have dealt with this for so long, but I am glad that when I came on, you were still here. :hugs: I guess what I'm saying is that perhaps there was some reason behind your "delayed fertility" that's not to punish you but that uses you in incredible ways that you haven't really realized. But, of course, I don't want to ever lose you, but I am hoping that if that was your calling, maybe it is time for someone else to come along & do that job, as you have put your time in for so long now. :winkwink: So I hope & pray with all my heart that maybe you have worked past some things you needed to work on & have helped who you needed to help & now you can move into a whole new wonderful world that involves a big fat BFP & a :baby: :flower:

Sending you the hugest :hug: & Florida sunshine (& even Flo Rida sunshine) today!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Luvs,
Lils

P.S. - I have been doing some research into Level 2's. I am finding there are plenty of people of have Level 2 Immune issues who did not have Level 1 issues! I guess you start at Level 1's bc the tests are easier/cheaper, etc., but Level 2's go much deeper & often (it appears) have nothing to do with Level 1's??? I realize this is just another thread & not a scientific study or anything, but there is a bunch of info on Immunes going back & forth on this thread, if interested... https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=39984 (sorry, just started researching, so don't have much on it yet) :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HitTheJackpot said:


> So, my chart "looks good" with the consistent high temps, right? *My question is this... Wouldn't my temps stay up like this even if I wasn't TTC? At 9 DPO, wouldn't my temp stay up during LP regardless, assuming a "normal" cycle? Without a difinitative triphasic pattern, don't the high temps pretty much just indicate that my body is doing what it should be doing after ovulation re: progesterone etc?*
> 
> I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up, but at the same time trying not to lose hope all together, which I'm finding is a VERY DIFFICULT balance to achieve, let alone to maintain. My temps are promising, but I have had an ugly skin breakout the past few days. Even my scalp is breaking out, for crying out loud! :cry: If I shaved my head I'm pretty sure my head would look like the surface of the moon and you'd find Neil Armstrong running around there somewhere. :haha: Timing is right on with AF. Breakouts are the only PMS I have ever suffered so I have nothing else to compare it to. :dohh:
> 
> I have no pregnancy symptoms. None at all. Zip. Zero. Zilch. No implantation dip. No spotting, which I know only happens some of the time. No triphasic pattern. I'm a little tired, but I have been reducing my melatonin to get off of it all together in prep for pregnancy so my sleep patterns are off some. :shrug:
> 
> I hate this. Why can't nature make us with a built-in pregnancy test? Two blue lines on your abdomen means your pregnant ? Sounds good to me! All of this uncertainty is going to drive me to drink. Water. It's gonna drive me to drink water. Dang. Even THAT sucks.
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Thoughts?

Oh honey, yes your temps would stay up due to progesterone whether pregs or not. But what we hope for is that they stay up/go up past 14 DPO. But, everyone is sooooo different! As far as implant dips you can't rely on them bc even FF says that only 23% of preg women get them & I think 11%? non-preggers get them too. Please don't get down about your chart temps being the same no matter what as we are all so unique it is very difficult to tell anything from them - espec with only the one chart vs seeing all your past charts & trying to tell if something is different that cycle (yet, we still try to interpret... whatever shall we do with ourselves???!!!). :wacko:

Also, there are tons of women that don't get any symptoms & some never during their whole pregnancy. Then there are some who get them the day they implant, or even before (estrogen surge - pimples). Which brings me to the topic of break-outs. I don't know if you normally do this, but I just wanted to let you know that it "can be" in itself a symptom. That was one of my symptoms early on. I broke out both pregs between 6DPO - 9DPO. I knew it was not AF bc I didn't usually break out from that until 13DPO+. I think it has something to do with an estrogen surge. The one before this last one, I had hundreds of bumps all over my forehead, down my face & down both sides of my neck!!! I looked like I had a disease or something & refused to go anywhere!!! It was horrible. So, don't get down about that one either! :winkwink: Keep the faith sister!!! 

I am with you, I wish our nipples would turn green or something to show we are pregs (I've always said that on 2WW thread!). As far as the melatonin, not to alarm you bc its way early to worry about, but I had previously done research on it being an insomniac myself, so perhaps you can try to switch to Tyl PM if you can? You can take Tyl PM even throughout pregnancy when needed as it is a Class B. It is really funny how something naturally found in your body may not be good during pregs/TTC, but something unnatural is perfectly fine? Its those types of things that drive can drive us nuts as there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it :growlmad: :wacko: (well, just add that to the long list of what can drive a woman mad during TTC...)

I suppose we all say your chart looks great bc at least it appears to be showing that your progesterone is up at a nice high #. Some people have prog deficiencies, so their temps may stay near cover more. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you & please do not lose hope!!! :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> I have flipped back and forth since yesterday&#8230;.:wacko: One minute I&#8217;m excited about moving forward and the next I think &#8211; &#8220;what am I crazy???? Will the doc laugh at me because I only want to do IUI with meds and not IVF? If it&#8217;s an immune thing then IUI won&#8217;t help I don&#8217;t think&#8230;&#8230; How can I manage this?? How will I be able to get to the clinic early mornings &#8211;be there for 6:30am and what will I do with AD?? &#8220;(&#8211;as DH leaves for work at 3:45am).. how will I hide it from work &#8211; as I hear you can spend 2 hrs at the clinic in the morning waiting for your turn for monitoring&#8230;. Then I get really sad/angry because I think it&#8217;s so unfair how we ladies have to worry about all this shit when other women can just get preggers at the drop of a hat! :dohh:
> 
> I don&#8217;t know but somehow I have to stop worrying about all the details because that is how I usually talk myself out of things. And I&#8217;m so good at that.:winkwink: So we&#8217;ll see what happens &#8211; maybe while I&#8217;m waiting for the doctor that I really want &#8230; if another calls me first within the 6 months -I may just try to get a little testing done through them&#8230; I don&#8217;t know &#8211; all I know is that I feel like time is running out&#8230;. But giving up - no not yet - there is a hole inside me right now when I think that I'll never carry a child inside me, and sometimes I feel like I've jipped DH.
> 
> Sorry for my really long rant!!! :flower:
> xoxo

(You guys are forcing me to crawl out of my hole, now bc I can't see all of this hurting & pain & not say anything...:winkwink:)

Dashka, you rant away honey! Rant, cuss, scream, cry & break something if you have to (just make sure its cheap & nobody is around!). This TTC biz is not for the faint-hearted, I tell you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I like your plan - get your 6 month appt (hopefully sooner) w/sis's Dr, but put in all 3 of those referrals too! Chances are one of those referrals will come in first & you never know - they may end up being a godsend! Or maybe they suck, but they'll order your tests & get them going so that when you do get to 6-month appt, you are ready & raring to go with all of your results already in hand! And heck, see a couple of Dr's before sis's Dr to get some diff perspectives, even. Some Dr's you can just feel that "click" like they are "the one", while others turn you completely off, so you never know. Also, some are more aggressive than others, and some you wonder how they got thru med school, so its always best to have a few to pick from anyway. Shit, go to ALL of them if you have to! But I would pursue this full-steam ahead if you have it in you so like Dwrgi says, you never have any regrets about it later or have that nagging "what-if" haunt you for the rest of your life (freakin hate that one). And of course at the end of it, I am hoping that you walk away with a little :baby: Dashka?! But, you have to do what you are comfortable doing at the same time.

As far as timing of appts & AD, you can cross that bridge when you get there. If you do testing first, or even if not, your appt might be end of summer/early Fall anyway so maybe at that time you will be ready to tell MIL? Or like Purps said, you can tell work you have a medical issue, which is not lying bc this is a medical issue, and you will be coming in later on certain days? Whatever it ends up being, it is eerie how when you get to that point, often things end up just falling into place for you? You never know what awaits you honey :flower:. But if you don't take those first steps, you may never know? 

And I am so glad that you are not giving up yet!!! :hugs: I won't let you. Don't think I won't hop on a plane & fly to Toronto & knock on every door looking for "Dashka" if you do! :wacko: You have so much support here, honey & you just rant anytime you want & don't apologize for it!!! It makes me so sad to see you hurting :cry:. 

Sending big fat :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: from sunny Florida to you to hopefully try & brighten up your day :flow::flow::flow:

Luvs,
Lils 

(going back into hole now...)


----------



## grkprn

Butterfly67 said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - I just got my 8DPO progesterone results back and they were 12.4 ng/mL. I spoke with the RN and she said that they like to see the levels above 10, so everything looks good. Only question---I've heard that some docs like to see the levels above 20 ng/mL. What has everyone else heard? :wacko:
> 
> Well I looked back at my day 21 bloods and it said Progestogen: 45 (normal 20-80) - but then is progestogen the same as progesterone or is it something different? :wacko: Also I guess the US and Uk can have different measurements like in some other stuff :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly - Nevermind better to early at least you can have another go :haha:
> 
> Honeybee - Glad the witch is being kinder on you :hugs:
> 
> HTJ - Sorry I have no idea but hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> Hugs to everyone I didn't get a chance to talk to :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No more goes chicken, I just get the one shot as i have to schedule a meet with the ex :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Did get a + OPK this evening so think I can count myself in for this month although not perfect timing :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks! I looked it up and progestogen and progesterone are pretty much the same thing. I suppose the number can vary from lady to lady, I was just hoping it would be higher, since I was on Clomid this month. I was 9.7 on a non-medicated cycle. Oh well -- I'll look at the positive...it's better than last time!! :happydance:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks to each and every one of you for all the support re: my temping questions and partial breakdown :haha: Guess we all have those sometimes, eh? Prolly to be expected in the TWW :D

Froliky - Hearing of your experiences helped so much! Thank you~!:hugs:

Dwrgi - Can't agree more with everyone has already said... I don't believe that any universe/higher power/god/source etc would punish us for making the choices that were best for us at the time. We do the best we can with what we have and that's all we can do! :hugs: :hugs: You are such a wonderfully supportive person and I have already learned so much from you! I have found much comfort in your words and have gained much knowledge from you. THANK YOU!! :hugs:

Also, re: FF 3 month...I have that too. Signed up for it about two weeks ago when they offered it to me at 1/2 price, and I'm glad I did it. Hopefully we'll all get to move on to the pregnancy tracker sooner than later! :happydance: And if Lils and BF come with the package, I'll pay DOUBLE! :kiss:

Honeybee - What an amazing thing you have done with your experiences! You have so much to be proud of! :thumbup::happydance:

Chicken - How goes the TWW dear? Are you driving yourself crazy? Then STOP IT! :haha:

Dash - Yep, the horses are mine. They have always been a passion, but I wasn't able to get involved with them until 5 years ago and bought my 1st one 4 years ago. He was an orphan, pulled from his mother's side less than 36 hours after birth, a mutt of the horse world (and a by-product of the horse racing industry...google Nurse Mare Foals and get some tissues :cry:), and was slated to go to *slaughter* :( :cry: The organization I was working with rescued him at 3 days old and I fell instantly in love. (Named him Mojito ... Mojo for short) So I went from very little horse experience to owning a newborn foal that needed constant care. Talk about throwing yourself into the fray! :dohh: - I tried to attach a picture of him... hope it works.

I live in the suburbs, so they are on a friend's property about 20 minutes away, but I do see them almost daily. This TTC business is a little rough because I can't be in the saddle at all from the time I take the trigger shot until I af comes again. Too risky. Then, once pregnant, I won't go in the paddock with them at all... lest I be kicked. Last year, when I was training him, he took offwhen he was spooked by a stick (a scary horse-eating stick, of course)... at a dead run...he turned the corner at the paddock, but I didn't. Broke my hip, pelvis and my shoulder blade, had a major concussion (was wearing my helmet which cracked all the way through... and _saved my life_), and more nasty bruises/scrapes/scratches/contusions etc than I can even remember. Took months to heal from that one! Oh gosh, look at me. You got me talking about my horses and I'm going on and on... sorry :D Back to TTC~!

Asry - Thanks so much for the info! I appreciate every little bit I can get! :hugs:

Purps - So weird re: your eye! Will be interested to hear what the doc says! I want to thank you for always being so supportive and positive to me and to all the ladies here. Your experience and strength continues to inspire me! And, I have indeed been chart-surfing which has been a help, if not a time waster :dohh:

Lils - Wow! What can I say! You are such a fountain of knowledge!! I appreciate you crawling out of your hole to help :blush: I hope you can come out and stay soon... but you take your time. All the time in the world if that's what you need! :hugs::hugs:You can always be counted on for information, support, personal experiences, kind words, honesty ... you amaze me! Truly! :hugs: I was glad to know that I'm not the only one suffering from the acne (well, you know what I mean :D) . And I have to say, it did seem to start at 6dpo, which is indeed early for me I think... and it seems to be getting better now. The pimples on my scalp and on my chest are out of the ordinary, too. I can't rule out that being the result of the nasty heat here over the weekend, but _your experience gives me hope_! (you're good at that, ya know?)

Re: melatonin - I am down to 1 per night from 4 per night ... One of the docs at my fertility clinic said that Melatonin is safe in pregnancy, but I wasn't so sure so just last week I did my own research as you did, and came up with the same conclusion... I need to stop using it. Tried cold turkey, but just stared at the ceiling for hours... so now weaning off of it. I can't take Tylenol PM. I have a touch of Restless Leg Syndrome and Tylenol PM just sets that off in a BIG way and my legs literally go into convulsions... it's not fun, so I'll avoid that :D NOT looking forward to the RLS during pregnancy! ACK!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to all of the other ladies out there! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM- Everyone else is traveling, so I'm the only one in the office today, so you would think I'd get SOOO much done... but NOOOO. I am SUPER tired and just want to close my eyes! Not to mention the crew working on the roof! It sounds like they are having a full-blown powwow up there! :dohh: I have no doubt one of them is going to come through the roof and end up either on my desk or in my lap! Although... Hmm... wonder if I could ask him for some sperm? :haha::yipee::rofl:

10dpo today... planning to test on Sunday so DP and I can be together all day regardless of results. Would hate to test on a weekday morning and have to come right to work. Still no symptoms, but thanks to all of you wonderful women, I'm not as worried about that! (Though I have to admit, my left boob is a bit sore on the side... like it gets when I'm O'ing, though maybe it's just sore from me pushing on it eighteen times per day _checking_ for soreness! :rofl:)

Holy novel, Batman! Sorry for the long post! Sheesh! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss: all around!
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-03_16-57-47_394.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## purplelou

I know nothing about horses....but Mojo looks completely beautiful! what a gorgeous colour and pattern on his fur - do horses have fur??? :shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies Just a quick one to offer hugs to those that are having a hard time at the moment and hugs to those who aren't but I can't leave you out. :hugs:

HYJ - You know me and main me laugh so much:headspin::haha:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks, Purps! I'm a proud mama to him :D His pattern is called Dapple Gray. He was born a bright brick red and stayed red until about a year old, if you can believe it! Well, horses have hair, not fur... but close enough :D

Chicken - I'm happy to oblige with the laughter anytime! :D It's good for the soul - and for making those around you wonder what you're up to :D

I came home early to mow the lawn before the round of storms tonight - must have been caused by that powwow on the roof - but realized that I can't use the mower as I boogered up my shoulder, and the edger is too heavy to carry with the shoulder troubles too. Sooo, as much as she HATES doing the lawn, DP is going to HAVE to do it this time! She's just lucky that I won't be heavily pregnant during the summer months if it takes this time! :D

Storms also mean that the horses have to come into the barn, so maybe we'll divide and conquer. Mowing in the heat can't be good for me anyways, right? :D


----------



## Dwrgi

Mojo is super beautiful! Sounds like a really nasty accident you had last year. Glad you fully recovered. Is that you holding on to him???? Give him a big kiss from me!! :hugs:

Lils-you are wonderful and big smackaroonie :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: to you!!

Love to everybody!

xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

THANK YOU sooooo much for all your support... :hugs::hugs:Gosh I love you guys...:hugs::flower::winkwink: I am feeling much better today.... it helped to get my frustrations out and put in writing all the questions that have been going through my head 24/7!! I am an over-analyzer (that is part of my job is to make sure all 't's are crossed and i's dotted IYNWIM)... I often talk myself out of things because I over analyze things - but I guess it's better to be prepared...:dohh: 

Actually the 3 docs I'm getting referrals for include the doc my sister went to for so many years (and now has 2 kids) One of the doc's my MD says she put a referral for me in January - but it's kind of strange because when she asked me in Jan. if I wanted one I said I wasn't sure....(I think she did anyway) so maybe I'll get that one first??? We'll see what happens - and I'm sure if I need to I can ask my parents if they can take AD the night before or something....(I'm more worried about the daily monitoring so that might be a lot of sleepovers?) and if MIL is back then maybe I will have to tell her - but it is going to be so awkward IYKWIM !!!:dohh:

Yeah I've come to realize that a lot of these docs are pretty tell it like it is and don't have a lot of bed-side manner.... but I don't care at this point -if they can get me preggers (and fast) then I'll see them.... they just have to listen to me! 

Lils - thank you SOOOOO much hun for all your encouragement - especially when you are feeling down yourself.... What would I do without you???? :hugs::hugs::shrug::shrug: and LOL :haha:about you getting on a plane to find me here!!! no need to knock on doors :haha:-I will tell you where I live !!- would love to see you! I hope you were able to go to reiki last night and it helped a little? :hugs::hugs:

I think when you and Dwrgi have your babies - you should write a book together with all your encouragement and LOL moments!:thumbup: I know it would be soooo inspirational and entertaining at the same time! I also like the idea re: the Lils/Butterfly chart consulting - hmmm... I would pay double too!:haha:

Dwrgi - thank you SOOOO much too hun - you are always there for us too... And we are soooo greatful and fortunate to have come together on here.:hugs::hugs: I agree with what you said about looking back when I'm old and wondering if I should have gone further with it.... I know all these things will work out somehow but just have to take it day by day I guess and take baby steps - but quicker steps!! You asked about why IUI and not IVF... well for 2 reasons - one -financial (we are still in debt for our international adoption - I won't even tell you how much it was and plus we had to stay in her country for 2.5 months! -so the $$$ was high and no salary) Luckily we 'borrowed' what we couldn't cover from my parents so there is no interest... thank goodness... but still always in the back of my mind.... The 2nd reason is because I saw what my sister went through with IVF and the years and years of meds.... I know I'm a different person and perhaps it would work right away for me... but because I come from the more 'natural nutrition' training I am taking baby steps and it's taken me a long time to even want to take the meds again. One try of IVF here with meds would be at least $10,000 ... and I guess I'm thinking I would get more trys of IUI with that money??? I don't know we'll see what my issues are and then I guess figure it out.
I bought a year VIP membership to FF recently - and love it too!!
Good luck to you hun!!! and massive :hugs::kiss: to you!

Butterfly - it looks like you 'timed' it perfectly!!! see your temps went up today! so BD night before ovulation is perfect!:thumbup: GL sweetie!!:hugs:

Honeybee - great that you are counselling others now ... So wonderful to hear.... GL to you hun!:hugs:

Nessaw -- GL with reports and end of school - and with your GP app't.. Hope the $ situation improves soon!!:hugs:

Asry - when do you get to use the doppler?? Will it work now?:hugs: 
oh sooo exciting!:thumbup::kiss:

Purple - will probably say they are medical app'ts at my work for when I go for testing/consults - it's more the daily cycle monitoring (early mornings) that's the problem.. Sorry about your wonky eye!!! that is terrible.... is it twitching too??? :hugs:

HTJ - horse MOJO is beautiful!! :thumbup:thanks for sharing!! I am not a drinker but I love 'mojitos'!!! :flower: Great name! Oh and you rescued him from slaughter... how amazing!!!:cry::hugs::hugs: What a nasty accident though... glad you are okay now!:hugs: All limbs crossed for you!!!

Pad - I hope you are BDing as we speak!!! it's Thursday!!! good luck hun and all the best in FL tomorrow!! xoxo:hugs:

Fro - Kisses and hugs to you!:hugs:

Gotta run - it's 5:35pm and have to leave work.... 
Wishing you all a great evening and hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!!

AFM - no sign of AF yet -CD13 - but I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow. Have decided that next cycle I'm not testing on day 12 anymore!! waiting for CD14 or AF late. (my luteal phase is usually only 13 days)

love you all ladies!!!!
xoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## drsquid

had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that.. 

oh and the best part... bleeding again.. apparently lupron can do that cause your lining is so thin. wish someone had warned me (not that it would change anything) but two periods a week apart.. yay this is fun


----------



## purplelou

Bumblebee - I would say theres always a small chance you are fertile. 
how long since you stopped the contraceptive pill??
It took a couple of months before my cycle settled down after I stopped.
keep an eye on the cm though - because if you see watery or egg white cm there's a good chance you are fertile then

Good luck hun 
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - good luck with this cycle hun! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

good morning to everyone else!
and....

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​

especially UK ladies - who may be having a nice long weekend :)

Big loves xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> DrS - good luck with this cycle hun! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you xxx
> 
> good morning to everyone else!
> and....
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
> 
> especially UK ladies - who may be having a nice long weekend :)
> 
> Big loves xx

It's so nice of the UK government to give the nation two days off for my 37th Birthday! :haha: :rofl: :drunk: :wine: 

Have a good one, lovelies!

C xx


----------



## purplelou

Aww - Happy Birthday C :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I mean ...
Happy Birthday!!


:cake::cake::cake::cake:​
and we should be thanking you for sharing your special day with us, the nation :haha:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Asryellah

Happy Birthday Tigerlily !!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cake:
I'd love to take off few days also cos of your B-day :haha:

DrS, sorry to hear all the mess with creditcard and bleeds etc. I really hope this one pays off now and works its magic for you :dust:

Dashka, so glad to read you got your spirits up :hugs: This thread is so great and supportive. So many smart women here! Maybe there is a great business idea there to open up a 999- "HotLine" for ppl ttc:ing :haha:

Spoiler
I got my doppler yesterday and DID find a heartbeat!!!!:cloud9: First I found one which was slower and quite low, my own.. OH already got tired of it and went to watch tv :wacko: and then I found it!! This quite high fiufiufiufiu sound which was fast :cloud9: amazing..

HTJ- beautiful horse :flower:

Happy weekend ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## purplelou

Honeybee73 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Bumblebee - I would say theres always a small chance you are fertile.
> how long since you stopped the contraceptive pill??
> It took a couple of months before my cycle settled down after I stopped.
> keep an eye on the cm though - because if you see watery or egg white cm there's a good chance you are fertile then
> 
> Good luck hun
> :hugs:
> 
> I've been off about a month and have had 2 bleeds in this time, the second one was just after my due ovulation day! Now the chart restarted as if I had AF where as just before I had loads of ewcm. Trouble is now I have had another 6 days of a kind of AF I don't know what's happening and I guess I am clutching at straws.
> 
> How is it some people can get pregnant on the pill with an accident and then when you look into it they say there is only 3 or 4 days a month you can get pregnant :cry:Click to expand...

I know - pure damn lucky I 'd say!
anyway - don't panic at all. it took about 2 months for me to have a regular cycle, and reading a lot of threads (there is actually a cerazette thread on this forum- but the ladies were a lot younger than me) and that seems about average. keep charting and I bet youll see a much more regular cycle soon, although I know you're probably impatient -I know I was 

Big :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Asry - I love your spoiler chick :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Dwrgi

Honey-I know this is extremely exhausting, but the people in the know say that we should be BDing every two days anyway to catch that eggy! If you're not sure, have a go! You'll get super fit too and be super bonded to DH!!! :haha: P.S. Really hope that the bleeding calms down soon, Axx P.P.S., am going to take Purps' lead and call you Bumble from now on!!!! :haha:

Dashka-glad that you seem a bit more relaxed about everything, it is quite overwhelming if you over-analyze anything, and when it comes to TTC, well, permanent high blood pressure, I'd say, as it's frought with anxiety! Can understand your reasons and your reasoning re. IUI vs IVF. If we had the money, I think we'd all just keep on IVFing till we get our own bbs, as in Celine Dion example! (Cow). Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend, and big hugs to you! xx

Tiger-*Happy Birthday Hun!! Have a great day!* 

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

Dr S-good luck with the IVF! Glad the credit card company was onto that transaction straight away! 

Asry-your spoiler is amazing, so pleased for you. I would have been crying!

Hello everybody! Have a great weekend, and Brit girls, enjoy the super long Bank Holiday!!!! 

AFM-big temp drop today, feeling very tired and emotional so am sure hag bag AF is around the corner. Of course she is. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## HitTheJackpot

It's Friday... finally. However, it isn't starting off so well...

Traffic sucked donkey toes. Its POURING and I got SOAKED when I stopped for a bagel this morning. My office is an icebox, so now Im wet AND cold. My shoulder feels like it is on fire from an injury I suffered a few days ago, so make that WET, COLD, and IN PAIN. Add SLEEP DEPRIVED, HORMONAL, and BLOATED to that list. *WAHHHHH* I wanna go hooooommmmmmmmeeeeeee and crawl back under the covers with DP and the pups! :cry:

Ok, now that that's out of the way, we can continue with our regular programing:

Morning Girls!!! :hugs:

So last night was miserable... I woke up at 2am because my right nipple (???) was so sore that just brushing against my sheets (yes, I sleep nude :blush:)was painful. Painful enough to wake me from a deep sleep. Of course, that got my little brain going re: tww and I had myself awake until 5:30 am (my alarm went off at 5:55 am, of course). So, at 2, I got up and went to the bathroom, had a few gulps of water and laid back down. Twenty minutes later, I realized that it wasn't likely that I was going back to sleep, and thinking that it had been long enough since my water, I went ahead and took my temp. It was 97.6 (which is low for the trend I have been on with my temps) ... so I laid in bed and stared at the ceiling until 5:30 with no water and no getting out of bed, at all. Very little tossing and turning. I took my temp again and it was 98.1 ... so which one should I use?

Wow... this post was all about me... :blush: sorry about that :blush:


----------



## grkprn

HitTheJackpot said:


> It's Friday... finally. However, it isn't starting off so well...
> 
> Traffic sucked donkey toes. Its POURING and I got SOAKED when I stopped for a bagel this morning. My office is an icebox, so now Im wet AND cold. My shoulder feels like it is on fire from an injury I suffered a few days ago, so make that WET, COLD, and IN PAIN. Add SLEEP DEPRIVED, HORMONAL, and BLOATED to that list. *WAHHHHH* I wanna go hooooommmmmmmmeeeeeee and crawl back under the covers with DP and the pups! :cry:
> 
> Ok, now that that's out of the way, we can continue with our regular programing:
> 
> Morning Girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> So last night was miserable... I woke up at 2am because my right nipple (???) was so sore that just brushing against my sheets (yes, I sleep nude :blush:)was painful. Painful enough to wake me from a deep sleep. Of course, that got my little brain going re: tww and I had myself awake until 5:30 am (my alarm went off at 5:55 am, of course). So, at 2, I got up and went to the bathroom, had a few gulps of water and laid back down. Twenty minutes later, I realized that it wasn't likely that I was going back to sleep, and thinking that it had been long enough since my water, I went ahead and took my temp. It was 97.6 (which is low for the trend I have been on with my temps) ... so I laid in bed and stared at the ceiling until 5:30 with no water and no getting out of bed, at all. Very little tossing and turning. I took my temp again and it was 98.1 ... so which one should I use?
> 
> Wow... this post was all about me... :blush: sorry about that :blush:

Holy smokes!! Sounds like my night...and day!:wacko: I woke up at 3:30 am, took my temp and it was 97.7, went to the bathroom and then went back to sleep and took my temp again at 6:30 am and it was 98.34. I'm using the second one, because I usually take my temp around 7:00 am anyhow. My nipples are sore too! And the traffic?? Crazy, wild traffic driving to work this morning...60 degrees and rainy! :( I'm missing the warm sunny weather from last weekend! :thumbup:

I'd use the last one, especially since you weren't tossing and turning. Are you still planning on testing this weekend?? Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies! I shall; crawl out of my hole for a little longer today & attempt to post more. Using the 3-page method so anyone who didnt post gets a general shout-out as I am suffering from CRS right now! :wacko:

Purps  Wonky eye, wow! Have you been picking & eating funny mushrooms by any chance? :haha: We may have to call you Crazy Eyes! (Mr Deeds) Lucky you guys for getting off 2 days for jubilee! When our govt ever calls for a day off (only when a Prez dies), private bizs could give a rats a$$ & they all make their employees work anyway. Thats very nice that private bizs observe govt/bank holidays. :hugs:

HTJ  beautiful horse & bless your soul for saving his lil life! You also crack me up  love your humor. Btw, I am sure that if you went up on that roof & told the roofers what you were trying to do, youd get several offers & it would be FREE! But lets hope it doesnt come to that. Honestly, you should use the temp where you got the most sleep & then adjust it by .2F per hour so I would prob start w/the 97.6. :thumbup: P.S.  No wonder they are sore, stop playing with your boobs! :haha: Found it  this is BBT Adjuster calculator Purps gave to us: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Dwrgi  I really hope that effing pimply hairy :witch: stays away!!! :growlmad: That makes me also wonder if something was trying but couldnt implant? Remind me which Immunes you did bc I remember you saying they only did some? Btw, when we meet up in Bath, you may have to lay down on the ground, forearms forward & tongue hanging out of your mouth for me to recognize you! :rofl: My entire mental picture of you all of this time resembles a husky for some reason??? :haha:

Dashka  I am so glad that you are feeling better, honey :hugs: I think you will be happily surprised that things will eventually work out & the stars will align in your favor. Hopefully the Jan referral can get you started on testing & such (but jeezy-preezy its been almost 6 months for that one!)

Agent Butterfly  PERFECT timing there lil lady!!! Absolutely perfect! :happydance: (take a bow) When we meet in Bath, we shall discuss our charting consulting biz! :haha: However, we will be generous & give it to these fine ladies for free, I guess :haha:. I guess we will have to swap pics or just whoever gets to Springs café first, reserve a table for a small group of girls & make it under The BNB Group???

LadyH  Are you coming? I think I know what happened  I sent a PM out to you bc I know you dont get on here often, but I sent it to LadyH instead of Lady H :dohh: So, we may have a LadyH stranger meeting us there, too! Although she never got back to me Hope you are enjoying reprieve from BNB.

Fro  wow, chickie  running AND yoga training? Holy Smokes! Hey Happy Hurricane Season (1st day today). Im sick of all of this rain. I havent been able to exercise in weeks bc I have to do it in the morning or wont fit it in. I hope you are feeling weel these days, but it sounds like you are  big :hugs:

Asry  Awwwwww!!!! LOVE the spoiler! I cant believe you found it already  wow!!! Thats so awesome honey. I hope you are feeling well :hugs:

Pad  I PMd you about Florida. Expecting 32-35C daily, so be careful. It is way hotter upo there then it is down here (& we are 3.5 hrs south) because Orlando is in the middle of the state so it doesnt get coastal breezes. But the upside to the heat is that you dont even need a suitcase  just grab some string & a few pieces of material & your whole wardrobe could fit into your purse! :haha: Na, do bring a couple long sleeves bc they freeze you out w/the A/C here. Thinkin Pink!!! I hope FL works its magic on you! (You can always grab tinkerbell at the Magic Kingdom & beat the fair dust out of her! Just sayin)

Bee  (now I'm confused btw honey & bumble but I know it was a bee!) you have been thru hell, honey. :nope: But so glad you turned it all into a positive & now counsel others! I think that is so great :thumbup: Just be patient with those cycles, it will even out soon. But my question is if you dont see DH but every 10 days, how are you going to catch those 3-4 fertile days each cycle? How far away is he? Id go for it with :sex: bc you never know & you know youll never get pregs without :sex:, so GL :flower:

DrS  Jeez, those thieves are idiots if they immed went for a $5000 item? :dohh: Not very experienced, thank God. Funny you are arguing w/Dr over what you guys see on u/s.:haha: I can totally see that! I have no medical background whatsoever & was telling dr what to do before the hystero. He said thanks for telling me how to do my job & asked where I got my doctorate & I said Google U. He cracked up :haha: It always amazes me how u/s techs & Rads can see 12 dark spots on u/s & pick out one & say its a cyst :saywhat: How the heck do you tell the diff? Guess thats why you guys get the big bucks! :haha: Good luck with those meds! Keeping everything crossed!

Nessaw  GL with Day21 bloods! :thumbup: Yeah, a lot of us are staying at our jobs for the benefits & just making the most of it I know it can suck but the alternative is worse :nope:

Agape  so glad you ovulate now :thumbup: yes, symptom spotting is cruel for most of us. It can be fun for some who can take the let-down, but for others, we have to protect ourselves & not get hopes up. I even know my exact symptoms as I get them immediately (& have been pregs 4x now), but still I try not to get hopes up Hope this next cycle is much nicer on you!

Chicken  hope your TWW goes by REAL fast! :thumbup: It helps to keep busy, plan fun things, get a hobby, etc. Oh, and now I know you were the one who said things happen for a reason :winkwink: 

GreekPorn  my Dr & some other research said anything above 10 is fine even after pregs, but I also wonder about it. I wonder if maybe it is ok but that 20+ would be more optimal for pregs/implant? Dunno those answers (yet) so i typically supp 2WW w/prog cream just in case. Oh, just saw your post & Id give same temping advice as I gave HTP.

Tiger - Happy Birthday!!! :cake:

:hi: All the other BNB ladies out there! TGIF & Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! And UK ladies, enjoy that 4-day wknd - awesome!

Aw jeez, this is much longer than I intended :dohh: Will put short update on myself in next post...


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, so AFM, I am ok. I have been working a lot (as penalty for daring to take a 10-day vacation), dealing w/DH's biz's & "trying" to get my stuff together for UK trip. Beyond that, was in quite a funk that I am hoping is lifting, albeit slowly. I did go to reiki so that helped with some healing the other night & I brought you all with me. btw, anyone else want to go on the reiki list? It's a form of energy healing that can be done long distance. I am bringing you all with me to stonehenge too, so maybe the ancient gods will heal us all! :thumbup::haha:

So, I am STILL waiting for Level 2's when lab called me & said there was a "lab error" like it was something scientific. Bullsh**, they lost my frkn sample! :grr: (for one of the tests only) So I get to go back in on Monday, take off work again & retake that one :growlmad: Dr should be calling me soon, re: the other 2. On a better note, I have an appt w/IVF Florida on 6/20 when I get back. They do deal with RMC's & MTHFR/clotting disorders, so we'll see what they say :shrug:

I've been cheating on you guys a little with the RMC thread :haha: :flower: (I'll admit even before lovely Butterfly & Dwrgi recommended) Pad is there so I have a friendly face. But I am learning even more about Immunes as many of them have those issues. This one poor beautiful soul has Immunes issues & she has had 12 mc's & two stillborns :shock: :cry: OMG, my heart just sinks & my soul just cries for her! :nope: And there are plenty of others with large amounts mc's & I just have no words to make it better... On the one hand, it is great to be there for them, always great to meet new people, see how others get on & find out lots of stuff (God, these poor girls![-o&lt;) but on the other hand it scares the sh** out of me bc I am not strong enough to handle something like that... :nope: They are so strong! I think if I had one more I'd be done & DH definitely wouldn't have :sex: with me ever again :cry:.

What I have gathered however is that if you have any of these Immunity issues, you may never get preg on your own or RMC over & over, but that there is treatment for just about every single one of them & some are very, very successful. So, if anyone who is LTTC or RMC & gets pushback from Dr, demand them or find another one. At our age, we really don't have the luxury of taking our time...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
'Lils


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks for the kind words re: Mojito everyone. He really is a joy and I think he saved me as much as I saved him! :D

Ohhh Lils! I love that calculator! :D THANKS!! It gave me my adjusted temp at 98.28 so that 5:30am temp of 98.10 was pretty close as I normally temp at 5:55am. Right on! :happydance: I was concerned when I first charted the 97.6 and it showed a definite downward trend ... but the adjusted one is much better :thumbup: Oh, and count me in on that reiki list! <3 energy work and healing! I get reiki massages on a regular basis!

And you made me spew my water all over my desk with your "You can always grab tinkerbell at the Magic Kingdom & beat the fair dust out of her! Just sayin&#8230;" comment... I needed a squeegie just to be able to see my monitor after that one! :rofl: :loopy: :dohh: The mental image I got from that one was just tooo much! :happydance: You should have seen the looks my co-workers gave me when I LOLed! :D

Dwrgi - No, that's not me in the pic. That's DP, actually... and she's only 4' 11", so don't think that my horse is a giant or anything :haha:

Asry - How amazing!! I can't wait until each and everyone of us gets to hear that sound of our very own! I am so dang happy for you I can't stand it! :hugs:

Greek porn :haha: - OMG! We could have been living the same life this morning! Here in Ohio, we're singin' in the :rain: today. We REALLY need it though... my beautiful green lawn was starting to turn brown. Yes, testing this weekend. Sunday if I can hold out that long :D What about you?


----------



## LilSluz

HitTheJackpot said:


> And you made me spew my water all over my desk with your "You can always grab tinkerbell at the Magic Kingdom & beat the fair dust out of her! Just sayin" comment... I needed a squeegie just to be able to see my monitor after that one! :rofl: :loopy: :dohh: The mental image I got from that one was just tooo much! :happydance: You should have seen the looks my co-workers gave me when I LOLed! :D

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I totally got a visual on your visual! :rofl: Pad would probably do it too, so look out for "Crazy British Woman beats the Sh** out of Tinkerbell for Pink Fairy Dust to, Quote 'Get Her Pregnant with a Girl' - News at 11" :rofl:

(reiki - Ok, you are officially added!)


----------



## dashka

Hello ladies!

Hope all is well It seems its raining all over the planet today!! Raining so hard here today (and going to all day and weekend.) RATS! And the traffic has also been horrendous these last few weeks :dohh:Like they say  there are 2 seasons in Canada (when it comes to driving) winter and construction season! I was also waking up a lot last few nights  hmmmm kind of weird were all having the same symptom but for me happens a lot the week before AF (dont sleep as well).

Lils  OMG girl  what is with these labs!!???? :grr::grr: They did the same thing to me in January  called me to say that one out of 13 vials  didnt go in the fridge (as that test needs to be refrigerated and someone didnt do it)  so had to go back and get it done.:wacko: Do these people think we have all the time in the world for this crap?! Glad you have checked out the RMC thread sounds like you are learning a lot there  I cant believe how much courage those women have that you mentioned! Hope you dont have to work too hard to make up for your vacation (Im very similar but more upon my return from vacation)  You are leaving next week Thursday right? Hope you have a FAB time and thanks for keeping us in your thoughts in reiki and when youre in Stonehenge:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi  thanks hun!:hugs: Yes anxiety is sometimes my middle name :wacko:, but Im getting better over the years. 10 years of TTC has desensitized me a little and instead of crying for a few days when AF comes  it just more like a short couple of hours and I usually feel better the next day as long as I get it out. But I get my worrying from my mom! :dohh:She is a worrier too. I really hope the old hag bag AF stays away hun  :flower:but if not do something really nice for yourself and hope you dont have to work on reports too much.xoxo:hugs::hugs:


Tigerlily  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!:flower::flower:

Asry  LOVE the spoiler!!! So happy for you right now!:thumbup::happydance:

Dr. S  wow I hate that stupid credit card crap! Glad they caught it though :thumbup:and good luck with all the meds  sounds like a lot I dont know if I could do 3 injections/day.. Im thinking it would be hard to do one.I really hope this is the one for you! :hugs:Good luck on your sonohysterogram Monday!

Honeybee  hope you can somehow manage to see OH more frequently or that the stars align and ovulation happens at the right time Once your cycles start getting regular again and you can predict ovulation  would you be able to take a day off every month so you would be sure to see OH at the right time? I know what you mean re: timing though  it is so frustrating:hugs:  I love it when fertile time occurs on the weekend cause MIL isnt here on Friday/Sat.nights and makes it a lot easier!:haha:

HTJ and Grkprn  GL testing in a few days!!:thumbup::winkwink:

Hello to everyone I missed! Hope all is well:hugs::hugs:

AFM  CD14 today  no sign of AF yet :shrug: but I know Mother Nature is playing a nasty trick on me. No cramping yet either but since yesterday I feel more wetdown there (TMI) and then go check and nothing. No symptoms but bbs still a bit sore (usually gone by now) But temp dropped this morning so shell be here soon I know it.
Oh I almost forgot - tonight MIL goes home and won't be back at our house until September!!! WHOO HOO!! :happydance::happydance:She goes to her place in Europe for 3 months (starting next week I will drive AD to my parents' house before work) Then in September AD will go to nursery school 2 days/week so MIL will only stay with us for 3days/week... (Hopefully)

Now BD'ing will be a little easier!:haha:

Take care and have a lovely weekend everyone!

and a Happy long-weekend to the UK ladies!
xoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> If we had the money, I think we'd all just keep on IVFing till we get our own bbs, as in Celine Dion example! *(Cow)*.

I forgot about this one - CRACKED me up!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've been a twp (intellectually challenged) so I also meant to give you big cwtchs (hugs)!


----------



## Butterfly67

You ladies make me laugh. Which is good. :haha::haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - YAY for news on MIL leaving & then only PT when she comes back!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Raining here too - still - after 2 weeks. Hope that pimple-face, hairy armpit, unibrow, stinky, scum-bag b:witch: stays away from my Dashka!!!! :trouble::grr::gun: 

Great memory, wow! Yes, I leave next Thurs night & get into London Fri morning at like 7am? Crap, if I don't get some work done I'll be working this wknd. Yeah, I'll pay for it upon my return as well. I swear you just put in the same amount of hours before & after vacation anyway, right?! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

oops I just noticed I put "AFM - CD14".... I meant 14 DPO !!


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Dashka - YAY for news on MIL leaving & then only PT when she comes back!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Raining here too - still - after 2 weeks. Hope that pimple-face, hairy armpit, unibrow, stinky, scum-bag b:witch: stays away from my Dashka!!!! :trouble::grr::gun:
> 
> Great memory, wow! Yes, I leave next Thurs night & get into London Fri morning at like 7am? Crap, if I don't get some work done I'll be working this wknd. Yeah, I'll pay for it upon my return as well. I swear you just put in the same amount of hours before & after vacation anyway, right?! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks Lil - ya I am excited because the last 2 weeks with MIL -have been totally driving me UP THE WALL!!!! I didn't even want to sit in the same room with her this week....:wacko::wacko: She knows I am eating gluten-free and she kept making comments like "mmm mmmmm this bread is so good why don't you have some ....and tempting me with stuff like that" ... I lost it and said - you know I can't eat that -it's not that I don't want it -I can't have it!!! why do you keep doing that!!!???:wacko::wacko::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Hope you have an amazing trip - but I totally know what you mean about working the same amount of hours to make up for all you missed!

take it easy girl!! xoxo:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

sounsd like you all are super busy. and having fun =) i wanna go back on vaca..

sigh. did my stupid menopur injection this am. yowch it burned. so i get email back from the doc saying i have 8 days worth.. erm no, not according to the dosage info you gave me... damn nurse i dont like gave me reversed numbers (ie she said 225 menopur and 150 gonal when it was supposed to be opposite). doc says no biggie just reverse em for today and then put them right tomorrow but.. i have more of the gonal so this sucks. (and causes confidence issues for me)


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Hope that pimple-face, hairy armpit, unibrow, stinky, scum-bag b:witch: stays away from my Dashka!!!! :trouble::grr::gun:

You are so funny Lils!!! total LOL:haha::haha::rofl::rofl:

Can you tell the boss is out today??? and it's a slow day..... ah I sooo deserve it!:shhh::shhh::wohoo::coffee::sleep:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Here ya go, Pad! Thought you could use some target practice before you go!!!
 



Attached Files:







Tinkerbell-pink-sm.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dashka

think it's time for a big WHATEVER!!!!!:haha::haha::rofl::icecream::icecream::coolio::coolio::drunk::drunk::drunk::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::trouble::trouble::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::comp::comp::tease::tease::tease::help::shipw::shipw::bike::bike::boat::boat::hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Wow, HTJ - you found a PINK one at that!!! :rofl: Watch - Pad prob won't even check BNB before she leaves so she won't get all of this great heart-felt advice & that lovely pic to take with her!!! :haha: Oh well!

DrS - Seriously? Gee, oops #-o ! I'd be royally pissed! :grr::grr::grr:

Dashka - I can tell boss is out & YES you do deserve it! :thumbup::hugs:

*WHATEVS!!! * :thumbup::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer::bunny::bunny::bunny::muaha:


----------



## purplelou

Omg I am such a div..... Honeybee I am so sorry, I called you bumble :dohh: 

And Lils - darling you are sounding a lot brighter, I am ever so pleased about that!

Dashka yay for MIL going home!! Lovely for you xx

drS oh that's not funny they told you the wrong doses! I'm with you, I'd loose confidence too!

HTJ oh I really hope pad has seen that pic, although lets hope she doesn't get caught beating a fairy up! :haha:

Huge loves to everyone else! Xxxxx


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## purplelou

Honeybee73 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Omg I am such a div..... Honeybee I am so sorry, I called you bumble :dohh:
> 
> And Lils - darling you are sounding a lot brighter, I am ever so pleased about that!
> 
> Dashka yay for MIL going home!! Lovely for you xx
> 
> drS oh that's not funny they told you the wrong doses! I'm with you, I'd loose confidence too!
> 
> HTJ oh I really hope pad has seen that pic, although lets hope she doesn't get caught beating a fairy up! :haha:
> 
> Huge loves to everyone else! Xxxxx
> 
> That's ok, it was like being given my own nickname for the bnb group :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...



Then I may just carry on, bumble :haha: :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dr S - how crappy of them to make that error!.... ummmm kind of important right???:dohh::growlmad::grr::trouble: I would feel the same.... Hopefully they will be more careful in future...! :dohh: The nerve...

Pad - I hope you are in sunny FL as we speak..... :plane::boat::yipee::coolio::shipw:

On a beach with all the beautiful bods around...:bodyb: 
sending you pink energy vibes.....:pink::flow::flow::hug:


----------



## Mirium

Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread because I am 38 and ttc 1st child. I had 2 miscarriages after getting pregnant on 1st try. I had retained products and bad infection after 2nd miscarriage and I have not conceived again since. I have been trying for 10 months. I am scared nowadays and fighting to stay hopeful so I decided to join you guys. That's the 1st time I have registered on a site so I hope this post is done properly. I will update my profile and add info soon. I tried follistim this cycle (2nd cycle on follistim) and is in 2ww. I am dreading doing the test. All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Mirium. Sorry for your losses and the difficult time you are having. You are on the best thread with the loveliest supportive Ladies. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Dashka - YAY for news on MIL leaving & then only PT when she comes back!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Raining here too - still - after 2 weeks. Hope that pimple-face, hairy armpit, unibrow, stinky, scum-bag b:witch: stays away from my Dashka!!!! :trouble::grr::gun:
> 
> Great memory, wow! Yes, I leave next Thurs night & get into London Fri morning at like 7am? Crap, if I don't get some work done I'll be working this wknd. Yeah, I'll pay for it upon my return as well. I swear you just put in the same amount of hours before & after vacation anyway, right?! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks Lil - ya I am excited because the last 2 weeks with MIL -have been totally driving me UP THE WALL!!!! I didn't even want to sit in the same room with her this week....:wacko::wacko: She knows I am eating gluten-free and she kept making comments like "mmm mmmmm this bread is so good why don't you have some ....and tempting me with stuff like that" ... I lost it and said - you know I can't eat that -it's not that I don't want it -I can't have it!!! why do you keep doing that!!!???:wacko::wacko::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> Hope you have an amazing trip - but I totally know what you mean about working the same amount of hours to make up for all you missed!
> 
> take it easy girl!! xoxo:hugs:Click to expand...

Grrrrrr-don't talk to me about MILs! I share your pain!!! :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mirium said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading this thread because I am 38 and ttc 1st child. I had 2 miscarriages after getting pregnant on 1st try. I had retained products and bad infection after 2nd miscarriage and I have not conceived again since. I have been trying for 10 months. I am scared nowadays and fighting to stay hopeful so I decided to join you guys. That's the 1st time I have registered on a site so I hope this post is done properly. I will update my profile and add info soon. I tried follistim this cycle (2nd cycle on follistim) and is in 2ww. I am dreading doing the test. All the best to everyone!!!

Welcome Mirium, so sorry to hear about your losses, but there are many on here who have gone on to have sticky bean after several mcs, so hang on in there! When do you test? Also, what does follistim do, is it like Clomid? 

Good luck!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning lovelies, hope you are all well and looking forward to a great weekend!

I'm off to the WJEC marking conference, and then cricket, darlings! Howzat! 

Love to you all, and come on, :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!

Mwoah mwoahs, Axxxx
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Good mOrning ladies!
Woke up at 5:00 am and can't sleep .. Took temP at 5:20 and that made it worse so I thought I'd start typIng in bed to make it worse!!


No sign of AF ... It's so weird for me ...15dpo.. No spotting or cramping yet either. I'm scared to test again ... My temps are down but I've also been taking temp much earlier last few days. Think you might hav scared her away Lils! Yeah I wish .. She'll probably arrive later but if she doesn't I'll test again tomorrow ... This time not with a cheapie test..

Mirium...Welcome you are gonna love it here! Sorry for your losses sweetie

Dwrgi... Sorry did AF arrive Hun?? Hope you are ok... And have a good time playing cricket

Gotta run typing on my iPod is drivIngme nuts!!
Xoxo


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Dash - Maybe try the temp adjuster that Lils posted yesterday?


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies. 

Lady H - I am 12dpo. 

Dwrgi - I am supposed to test on Monday. Follistim is referred to a class of fertility drugs called injectibles so yes - similar to Clomid. 

I haven't been BDing in the 2ww - more due to preoccupation with ttc and therefore not having normal interest but this time I did and I felt it was not gentle. I was sore and I am worried that - that might have caused problems for conception although part of me feels like that's just worry. 

I use progesterone starting 3dpo and sometimes even - lovenox/blood thinner injections (during 2ww too) in some cycles - when I feel like because they were prescribed for me for that purpose. The lovenox is to increase blood flow to the uterus and is usually used by people who have had recurrent miscarriages.

Drwigi - I started trying to eat gluten free for about a month but I fell off the wagon. I am going to try again but I doubt I will stick to it fully. I will give it my best shot.

Have a good day all.


----------



## nessaw

hi everyone wanted to do a long post but internets been out for days and am on my phone.looked back over a few pgs so will do my best.

pad-hope ur having a lovely time in florida.

drs-sorry about the mix up-doesnt really inspire confidence-hope all ok.

dashka-fx for no af.

mirium-welcome and good luck.

dwrgi-enjoy the cricket.my boyf plays but whenever i go to watch it always rains!

to purple,lils,htj,and all the ladies-hope ur all ok.

afm-cd21 bloods showed normal range for fsh lh and prolactin and testosterone.shbg below range and progesterone waaaaay below range so she thinks i didnt o.have to go and have another cd21 just for prog and get an u/s on ovaries etc and boyf going for sa.

my question about it is last month my darkest line on opk was day 10 and i had the bloods drawn on day 22 wd this account for the low result?level was 5.6 nmol/l and they expect about 30.

also is there anything i can do get this level up?or is it a case of being given meds to stimulate ovaries?

thanks vx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, I've had a bit of a set back today. I went for my usual 2 yearly eye check for them to find that not only had my left eye deteriorated a lot but also they have found an abnormality/mark/discolouration on the back of my eye :wacko:. Apparently it is common for people to be born with this but it isn't very good for you to develop it. So I have got to go and have some blood test, if they come back OK (which we are hopeful as I haven't had any other symptoms) I now need to go and have my eyes checked every 6 months to make sure it isn't growing or changing colour. 
I always get a pair of sun glasses when I have new glasses but they have made me have really big and dark sun glasses this time because the risk of it developing into a melanoma is high. I look like a real Diva :haha:. So from now on the slightest bit of sun, the sun glasses need to be on, and we are off to Mexico in 4 weeks :dohh:. I feel a bit bummed about it really, but on the plus side DH felt s0 bad for me he didn't moan when i picked glasses from the designer rack :blush:.

Sorry for the moan :coolio:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! Just a super quickie as DP and I are just on a pit stop at home before heading back out again. I test tomorrow morning and I'm super nervous... everything I thought could be symptoms have subsided, so who knows. This is the first cycle that I have really done waaay too much symptom spotting, and I'm gonna drive myself crazy! So, if BFN... going to TRY not to symptom spot next month... that is if we don't have to take a break for financial reasons. This $1k/mo is killin' us right now and we may need a month or two to catch up. Will see. Need to cross that bridge when we come to it.

Have spent the day with DP today. Went out to a nice breakfast with her then we went and got some clothes out of layaway for me, which made me happy :D Got a dress that isn't maternity but because of the high waist and stretchy fabric I'll be able to wear it when pregnant. YAY! Then stopped at the pharmacy to get our tests for tomorrow morning. Now, off to the local festival for some fattening fair food~! YAY! :D

Love and smoochies to all! Spreading baby dust like a battered and bruised tinkerbell! :D

muah!


----------



## drsquid

hi all.. glad to see people are out having fun.. ive been slaving away at work all day today (and get to come back tomorrow). lots of traumas today so super busy. sigh.. 
the stims are going well. i def feel much better on them than on just lupron. as far as confidence.. well i never liked that nurse anyway and she is the one who screwed it up. that is why when people say they talk to the nurse only with occasional involvement of the doctor i think it is a bad idea. i dont like playing the telephone game with my healthcare. i spoke to my doctor at least 4 times on the phone yesterday. (him calling me about scheduling stuff). 

good luck all you testers!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies, I've had a bit of a set back today. I went for my usual 2 yearly eye check for them to find that not only had my left eye deteriorated a lot but also they have found an abnormality/mark/discolouration on the back of my eye :wacko:. Apparently it is common for people to be born with this but it isn't very good for you to develop it. So I have got to go and have some blood test, if they come back OK (which we are hopeful as I haven't had any other symptoms) I now need to go and have my eyes checked every 6 months to make sure it isn't growing or changing colour.
> I always get a pair of sun glasses when I have new glasses but they have made me have really big and dark sun glasses this time because the risk of it developing into a melanoma is high. I look like a real Diva :haha:. So from now on the slightest bit of sun, the sun glasses need to be on, and we are off to Mexico in 4 weeks :dohh:. I feel a bit bummed about it really, but on the plus side DH felt s0 bad for me he didn't moan when i picked glasses from the designer rack :blush:.
> 
> Sorry for the moan :coolio:

Oh Chicken, I'm sorry to hear this. At least they caught it now, rather than it spreading and causing more problems. I think you will lookk super cool in your designer shades, and pretend that you are a diva!!! You deserve to get spoilt after this setback. Let's hope that these glasses help get your eyes sorted.

Hope you have a nice weekend, regardless,
Axxxx :hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:

I really, REALLY thought this was it.


----------



## Lady H

:hugs::hugs::hugs: HTJ


----------



## Bearlake

:Chicken - sorry to hear about your eye. Hope you'll get the results back soon xx ooh Mexico sounds fab! 

Dwrgi - I was in Wales last weekend (when the weather was great) and thought of you when I saw this gorgeous husky on the beach! Hope you're well x

LilS - I'm so happy that you have the England trip ahead of you. It cheers me up when I have something nice to look forward to. 

Dr S- sorry you have to work! I can't believe they mixed the doses of your stimms up! I would have been SO ticked off! Sure hope it's gonna be ok in the end xx

HTJ - fingers crossed for tomorrow's test xxxx


Purple, Butterfly, Dwrgi, LilS etc. Hope you'll have a fab day in Bath!! I would have love to have joined you xxx

I'm on my phone on my way to Ireland for a week, won't have any internet access when I am there. Hoping to see some good news on my return xxxx

Nice weekend to you all !


----------



## Bearlake

HTJ - so sorry. Getting BFN sucks big time. Xxxx


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## dashka

HTJ - I'm soo very sorry hun -:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies,

Mirium - I have also been trying to eat gluten-free as month as possible the last 5 months or so -(before was 80% of the time but now more like 95% of the time). I feel a lot better too because was feeling bloated all the time for no reason before. I am doing it because I read that it may help with immune related infertility (which I'm not sure yet I have but just in case since my sister had that). I also got my food sensitivity testing done (electro-dermal testing) and it showed I am very highly sensitive to wheat and gluten. Going to get tested for immune stuff when the specialist calls me for appointment.. It's not that hard to follow when I'm at home/work... it's more at family functions and events when there is nothing else to eat that it's harder... I still eat carbs.... like brown rice, quinoa and bread that is gluten-free - and wraps as well. Good luck to you!:thumbup:

Nessaw - glad you are getting the tests! :thumbup:That's a good question re: day 22 testing - being too late... but I would say (and don't quote me I'm no expert)...that if you ovulate earlier than most women then it would be even higher by that point? Unless ofcourse you have short cycles and progesterone was on it's way down at that point?
Are you using any natural progesterone cream? I have been using over a year and in the last 6 months -have increased to 2 pumps /day (each pump gives 20mg I think of Prog.) It sounds really low - but apparently absorption through the skin is very high!
You could also get the suppositories if you wanted -they are expensive and you have to get prescription I believe. (and are messy)... but stronger.... I am probably going to go back to that if I go for IUI or whatever.
As for testosterone being low - I'm not sure about other stuff - but I do know that DHEA is a precursor for testosterone so so people take that... I took it because my DHEA level was really really low.... but took for almost 9 months and got lots side effects (not bad but annoying) and ofcourse no BFPs... I was taking a high dosage - but you have to be VERY careful and only take under supervision..... and ONLY if your DHEA levels are very low....as you don't want it to screw up your other hormones... (DHEA is a precursor to sex hormones)... I don't know if that helps any - but Good luck!!

Chicken - so sorry about your eyes girl! how devastating... I hope the designer sunglasses help and also sure you will look fab in them. Have a great time in Mexico next month!

Dr. S - glad that the meds are feeling better and that you are able to talk to your doc so frequently! that is awesome and very rare here. FX for you!

Bearlake - Oh Ireland sounds so nice! Have a great trip!

Lils - you must be packing right??? hope you are not getting too much rain like we are....:hugs::kiss: 

Our grass (lawn) is so high right now I don't know when we are going to mow it -cause it doesn't stop raining or dry up!

Hello and big hugs to all the ladies !!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

So I'm the biggest DOH-head there is!! :dohh::dohh: Woke up at 5:55am -took temp -it was just below coverline -so I thought nah I am most likely out... Went to the bathroom and when I was almost done I remembered DOH!!!! I was supposed to test! Argh!! So no test done... and AF still not here. 

Although last night at 10pm had a little bit of brownish/pink only when I wiped... and this morning again - light smearing only on TP... nothing on pad.
Now went and checked again and nothing....

ARGH!! if you are gonna come stupid witch - then get here and stop playing with me I say!!! :grr::grr: Today is 16DPO and I've never gone this far... .My LP is usually 12-13days (and last time I tested it was 12DPO). My bbs are still sore - which is also so strange for me as usually the soreness goes away the day I get it (or day before).

I know I am out (because of temps) - but just want to know and now I can't even close the door on it until I see the BFN or the witch comes.:dohh: It's also going to affect when I get my next AF -on our long weekend start of July and we're going to sister-inlaw's cottage (and I only agreed because I thought I wouldn't have AF and now it looks like I will.... argh!!):wacko:

Maybe I should stop taking the progesterone cream ?? Although it has never stopped her from arriving before (even with 2X/day). Also ND told me to keep using it even if I have spotting.

sorry for the rant!:winkwink::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Dwrgi

HitTheJackpot said:


> :bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:
> 
> I really, REALLY thought this was it.

So sorry HTJ, hope that you and DP can treat each other today and do all the things you love, to take your mind off it. Big :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

HitTheJackpot said:


> :bfn: @ 13 dpo :cry: :nope: :cry:
> 
> I really, REALLY thought this was it.

I'm so, so sorry HTJ! I really thought that was it too? We do have a saying in the 2WW though - you aren't out until the :witch: actually rears her ugly head! Some tests/people just don't show + at 13DPO

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - I see that pimply, hairy, nasty b:witch: got you - dammit :grr::grr::grr: Your chart looked so promising! Reading charts can be so tricky at times, tho bc everyone is so diff :(. Just want to give you big :hugs::hugs::hugs: & hope you are enjoying yourself this weekend w/your plans! 

Dashka - Very odd indeed, I have never seen you go this long on LP!??? I've done that before w/testing - I have to put the toilet lid down & stick the test on top to remind me :dohh: Keeping FX for you :hugs: 

Purps - yes, I am getting there, honey :hugs:. Hope you are enjoying 4-day wknd!!! Gardening? Glad dad gets a break too - thank God :hugs:

Chicken - wear those sunglasses like you OWN the town, girl :winkwink: Hope your eye gets better & its not serious! 

Nessaw - you are definitely someone who needs to temp - no questions about it. There's a whole lot of things you can get out of temping but by far th ebiggest is to confirm ov, so if you are not sure & if your prog is coming up really low, then I can't stress the importance enough. +OPK's are not going to tell you - you can get +OPK & not ov (cruel, I know, but I found that one out recently). I believe your prog should have still been very high after ov bc it shoots up after ov & generally remains high until AF comes (& temps follow that exact same path). I am not certain what happens to prog when you get an estrogen surge during LP (such as implantation) but I think your prog is still high, its just that estro comes in higher for a day or so. 

Bear - glad you are going to Ireland - have a GREAT time, I bet its beautiful! So, where are you w/TTC, are you doing testing like you mentioned?

DrS - glad you are feeling better! :thumbup: And so glad that the meds mix-up was caught, too (what did she say when you called her out? Or did she do the classic deny it - you must have heard it/written it down wrong trick? :grr:) 

Mirium - welcome! :flower: I hope your stay is short & sweet. I am also waiting to be put on something similar to Lovenox/heparin, etc. when I get back from the UK. I just got done my 4th mc a few days ago. 12x/dose of folate & baby aspirin is not cutting it for me, but at least I started getting pregs now. Which clotting disorder do you have? 

LadyH - are you joining us in Bath?

:hi: all you other wonderful ladies! Hope your weekend is fab - 

AFM - Dr never called me back w/the 2 test results that actually did come back so I'm getting super-pissed. Other than that I am having a nice weekend & packing a little but for UK. Dwrgi, since it is so cold there, is wearing boots dorky bc its technically almost summer? I don't wanna be a dorky tourist :haha: (but I defin need to be warm!)

Btw, DH & I are watching "Rome" Series from netflix & they have said bollocks 4 times now! I jumped up the first time & said - what did he say - bollocks? And I was so proud of myself & "felt very British & worldly" that I knew what that was. :rofl: I teased DH but he guessed the wrong part :haha: 
:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi Lil, not sure on Bath as my Mum is in Spain and has not confirmed when she plans to fly back. I will need to pick her up if she decides to return Sunday :-(

I should know in the next day or so, fx...!

Re weather? It's 11 centigrade today and very wet. Unfortunately it's swinging between lovely sun and then wet. It's not too too cold but not very dry.


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Hi Lil, not sure on Bath as my Mum is in Spain and has not confirmed when she plans to fly back. I will need to pick her up if she decides to return Sunday :-(
> 
> I should know in the next day or so, fx...!
> 
> Re weather? It's 11 centigrade today and very wet. Unfortunately it's swinging between lovely sun and then wet. It's not too too cold but not very dry.

Eeek, that's 52F! I have the 10-day forecast & the most they say its going to get is 19C/65F - at its highest. You have to remember I am a Floridian wimp & those temps are like our worst winter days :cold: (although they can occasionally go below that, even). So, I am packing "for winter", here & really don't have much stuff as our winters typically don't even get that cold but 2x maybe (usually stays at 25-27C during winter). I am doing my best - I am just wondering if its going to be like Canada (love ya Dash) when its 65 & they all have on shorts & t-shirts? (While I'll be walking around in sweaters & boots). Oh well, there's not much I can do about it if I'm cold, tho. I'll just have to look like a dork, I guess :haha:

Dwrgi, Butterfly & hopefully you, will just have to walk a few yards ahead of me & act like you don't know me :haha: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils this is UK anything goes over here. Have you never heard of the mad English. We do tend to strip down as soon as the sun comes out but that is because we have to make the most of it. You will love it.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks everyone for your encouragement I'm sure I will be fine just a little anxious until i get the tests done, the thought that you could loose your sight is not great at any age but in your 30's is just s**t. At least big sunglasses are back in.

Lady H, I'm so sorry hun, but remember it isn't over till that fat lady appears. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lady H

Lil you could always pack light then you might have to purchase something here .....


----------



## drsquid

lil- didnt talk to the nurse just the doctor. he said he talked to her and it is all straightened out. im guessing she may have said i was the wrong one but... umm she wrote it out and i have the script and took a pic so NYAH =) 

tired today but that is likely the work thing. a bit headachy too. now ive decided to worry about whether i should be taking the same dose of lupron since i started stims. nurse said just continue but she is the one who messed up the other doses.. emailed doc at 4 am but havent heard back yet..


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks for the love and support ladies. I know that you all know how I feel. Each and every one of you are heroines to me. Truly. I'm in a deep, dark funk over just my 3rd BFN in as many months... I wouldn't be strong enough to handle what so many of you have... I am just in awe of you!

Didn't feel like talking about it all morning, even with DP, though she kept checking on me to see if I was ok. I'm glad that she didn't take it as hard as I thought she would have. Me? I'm in a really dark place today and just can't seem to pull myself out. Went to church and it seems like everyone wants to stop and chat to see how "the girls" - meaning me and DP - are. I put in my *I'm so happy, everything is great! Oh, we're so happy to see you, too!* face, and I hated every minute of it, which sucks. I felt so fake, and I hate that, almost as much as I hate bfn. I normally love to see the people at church. Not today. I just wanted to cry.

I just want to go to bed and cry my eyes out.

This sucks.

I know there is still a chance until af, but I'm not holding my breath. I think we have to take a break for a while to recover financially, which sucks even more.

I really, really wish there was a way we could all know what is in the future for us.

Much love to you all, and I can't tell you how much the kind words and understanding that I find here mean to me. Poor DP doesn't know how to handle me like this, so it's nice to be able to come here and know that there truly are others who understand. *hugs all*


----------



## Lady H

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

HTJ - We are here for you anytime, honey. Please do something nice for yourself. If that means just chilling out, then by all means you deserve it. This is not an easy road & it just plain sucks. Sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hi all.

chicken-sorry about ur eyes but the glasses sound v jackie o!

htj-so sorry the witch came x.

thanks dashka and lils.am thinking i might go for temping this time.last months cycle was short.i had the bloods day 22 on the thursand af showed on the sun.this time am on cd 15 and got 2 faint lines thurs and sat but have mucked up with testing times and forgotten so poas about 9 pm each time.so not even sure if a dark one was involved-fridays one got water on whilst i was in the shower!!doh!am going to have test on mon 11th as cd 21 is a sat.

is it wrong to feel torn between being upset that theres clearly a prob and relieved that theres something that we can do to try and sort things out.it felt so disheartening to keep thinking we were doing the roght thing every month but bfn everytime.sorry i know others would like answers too.

hope everyones having a great wkend.we has family over today for bbq in the rain and my niece and nephew are staying over.

love vx


----------



## Butterfly67

Htj just wanted to send you some :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LilS and dwrgi (and maybe lady h) so looking forward to seeing you on Sunday :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well I'm out for this month. The witch got me first thing this morning. But I'm OK it was only our first go and at least she had the decency to come 2 days early so I didn't have the chance to test.

My temp shot up this morning from 36.2 to 36.6 it has never been that high is that normal? I thought your temp was ment to go down when AF arrived.

Hope you are all OK.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Oh Chicken! I'm sorry :( :hugs: :hugs: Not sure about the temp... wish I could give you more info on that. Hang in there!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. I am not sure..but BnB gives my computer issues. I swear I get crap (viruses/cookies etc.) from this site. I have an awesome firewall at work and a good virus protector at home but not sure??

In any case. I am sad about all the BFNs. I am still holding out for Dashka though. I just really wanted to see some soo bad. I know there are still ladies out there too.. Butterfly..LadyH..Mirium..Hopefully you ladies can bring some :baby: news!!!!!

So..to Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you enjoyed cricket at least. 

Dashka - I am so glad you MIL is away for 3 months. Yahoo!!

LilSluz - Enjoy the trip!! Enjoy the cool, fresh, brisk air on your face. You know when you return, it will be pretty hot here for the next few months or so. :hugs: :hugs:

HTJP - :hugs: :hugs: You horse is gorgeous. BTW - I mowed the lawn Saturday evening and it was fine. Just keep trying and don't give up. It took me almost 1 year and that was after having to get some other logistics into place which took about 3-4 years. :hugs:

Grkprn - :hugs: :hugs:

Chicken - Enjoy the designer shades. :coolio: & Mexico!! You'll look muy Bonita! :) Sorry about :witch: too. 

Pad - I am also sending a Pink Flamingo! :) I got my toes painted pink and got some pink underwear. :haha: I know I am not a pink person, but WTH! We need pink energy~~~~

Butterfly - I am pulling for you lady!!!!!!!! PLEASE BFP!!

LadyH - Same with you!!! :baby:~~~~~~ :bfp: PLEASE!!!

Neesaw - I liked Lil's advice. My doctor told me it actually takes a while for the LH to show in the urine (so by the time we get the LH surge on our OPK, it's been in our blood longer). I usually checked mine 2-3 x a day so I could see when it started in my pea and always, always did one first thing in the morning. Good Luck with the remaining tests. I hope everything turns out well. :hugs:

Bearlake - Awe! Enjoy Ireland and hopefully those green clovers and luck of the Irish bites you while your there and you come back with good news too!! :hugs:

Tigerlilly - Belated Happy Birthday!!! Lucky girl with the long weekend - You deserved it!!

Arsy - Does the doppler work? I did not buy one.

DrS - Good Luck with the cycle. Man..you have had some challenges. Hopefully that is the end of them and you are on to brighter days which will boost your confidence and ease your concerns. 

Mirium - Welcome & So sorry for your losses!! :hugs: This is a great support thread. I am hoping good things to come after this TWW!! :hugs:

Hi to the rest of the ladies...Agape, Coast, Honeybee, Purple (I hope your eye is better too..), Carol (Can't wait to hear from you!!!), Skipper, Grace, Madeline (How are you???), Nebulosa, Cellibelle, Nikki, Never, HA, Titi..and anyone else I missed. :hugs: to you all!!!

AFM - My genetic tests came back normal, but I have the NT scan with blood tests on June 11th. If there are chromosomal issues, our parenting agreement says I have to abort. I am hoping/praying all is well with the beany. I am feeling better. I have yoga training again this weekend so I spent last weekend catching up on chores around the house.


----------



## grkprn

HTJ - I'm so sorry about the bfn :cry:. Sending you :hugs:! I wish that this wasn't so hard on us. The emotional ups and downs are really getting to me.:nope:

I haven't posted in awhile, because I've had a miserable weekend. Sorry to :cry: on this board, because I haven't ever done so, but having all of the support of the wonderful women on this board has been awesome.

Saturday morning, I woke up to a temp drop. Super sad, but I thought "it'll come back up tomorrow morning." Around noon, the :witch: came. I was SO despondent. So, so sad. I didn't know what to do. I cried to my husband and he tried to cheer me up. My parents were in town for the weekend and I was so glad they were, because I'm really close with my mother.:hugs:

The stupid :witch: came and I was only 10DPO! My shortest luteal phase EVER. Then yesterday, I had massive left quadrant cramps (couldn't cough, sneeze, barely walk) most of the day. I thought, "awesome, now I have a cyst".

I called my RE's office this morning and I'm heading in for an US to see what's going on. I just had to come on here and vent a little bit. Thanks to all of you ladies. It's been a blessing to have this thread running.

I'll post the results after my appointment this morning. :flower:


----------



## nessaw

chicken-sorry about af x.

frolicky-thanks.i think i need to start doing opk more often to pin point it and see if it goes darker than the test line.

am feeling quite relaxed now cos not def sure whether i o'd so not sure about this cycle.am going to wait and see what this blood test and scan show and maybe invest in bbt and poss cbfm-what do people recommend?at risk of asking a silly question-where do i get the thermometer from and wheres the best place to get advice on using it?

thanks and hope everyones well vx


----------



## Mirium

Hi all,

I got a BFN again. I tested this morning - 13-14 dpo. It's getting difficult now since I have been trying for 12 months now. It's like something changed in my body and it's nerve racking. The two miscarriages - I got pregnant on 1st try - both times. I am only a year older. I know I need to stop and think positive but it's getting quite hard!!

HTJ - I am so sorry! I know how you feel. 

Chicken Chaser - I am sorry! At least - it was your first try.

Dashka - thanks for the 'gluten free' diet info. I am giving it a try again. I have to give this my all especially since I was diagnosed with immune issues.

Lil Sluz - Thank you. I am so sorry about your losses. Hopefully, you've been through the worst of it and you get your sticky baby soon. With regards to blood clotting factors - I was diagnosed with a borderline antiphospholipid antibody (P-ethanolamine) and a single MTHFR mutation (C677T).

Nessaw - It seems like my day 21 progesterone is usually low too - the times when I did not use progesterone from 3dpo. Seems like the docs don't always know and they pass it off as 'not too strong' ovulation in that month. There's also the belief that some women just naturally produce less progesterone. Who knows. Luckily, each month can be different and they can prescribe progesterone to support a pregnancy. I had read that some study suggests that 500-1000mg/d Vit.C throughout the cycle helps to boost natural progesterone.

Froliky - thank you and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Drwgi, Lady H & Butterfly67 - have a great day!

Have a great day - to anyone I missed!


----------



## Mirium

Correction - 'I have been trying for 10 months now'


----------



## Mirium

grkprn - I just saw your post. I am so sorry!! I hope that in a few years we can have our babies and wish we had known not to worry!!


----------



## nessaw

grkprn-sorry about af x.


----------



## nessaw

mirium-sorry about af.

am half hoping its not low prog then it may be a case of waiting.maybd next month will show ov but if not at least i know whats wrong and can start getting help.bit mixed up as to feelings about it to be honest.

my bedt friend who wasnt going to try til xmas and got pg straight away, had her baby on thurs and now i need to pull myself together to visit.

vx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Mirium - :hugs: :hugs: I wish there were words to help... hang in there sweets and be gentle on yourself for a few days. :hugs: :hugs:

Grkprn - So sorry sweets :( :hugs: :hugs: Please please keep us updated as to what the RE says. Want to be sure you are ok! And yes, the emotional roller coaster is getting old... REALLY quickly. We just have to all keep pushing each other up that hill, and waiting at the bottom on the other side..... just in case. :hugs: 'Cause that's what we do here~ :D and I LOVE it! Please don't feel bad about :cry: here... we have all done it, and we'll all do it again! Again... that's what we do here :happydance:

Nessaw - Honestly? With the little bit of research I did on BBT thermometers, I found that a store brand from a pharmacy chain (Walgreens) is good... I have used it for several months now with no problems, and it seems very accurate! Don't know about name brands though... so sorry!

Frol - Thanks so much for the kind words re: my horse. He is my P&J ... until I have a lo of my own... then the horse will take take 2nd fiddle :D Keeping you in my thoughts re: June 11 testing!

Lils - Have a WONDERFUL trip! Leave all of your worries behind you as you are able and just enjoy being you for a while, k? BIG HUGS AND SMOOCHIES!

Fingers are XXXXXed for those still in the TWW!

Sorry to those I didn't mention... @ work and duty calls. Will try to post again this afternoon and catch up with ya'll!

Oh... afm, feeling a bit less... dark today. Trying to force myself to look forward to trying again when we can rather than focusing so heavily on what wasn't meant to be. Couldn't do it without each and every one of you! LOVES!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies...

HTJ - So sorry again hun and glad you are feeling a bit better today:hugs: Take it day by day....:hugs:

It seems the WITCH was busy this weekend (including me)..:nope:

Chicken - Sorry AF got you.. :hugs: My temp is always on the higher side...(infact my normal temp is 36.5 or 36.6) and even during the first couple of days of AF.

Grkprn - Sorry AF got you too..:hugs:

Mirium - Sorry for your BFN..:hugs: I hope the gluten-free diet gets easier for you... I made gluten free pancakes yesterday and they were yummy.

Dr.S - hope your meds get sorted out! GL girl!:hugs:

Lils - Wow still no results... That is taking a long time :dohh:- Certain tests here can take weeks to get back depending on what they are. Have you tried calling already? Hope you can get them before your trip ... GL packing and Layers Layers Layers!!!!:hugs::hugs::thumbup::kiss::hugs:

Nessaw - I was a little confused by your post .... were you talking about OPK testing? If so I think the suggested time to test is 10AM -8PM... (earlier than that the LH hasn't elevated enough and you don't want to do after 8pm) Mind you that is on the instructions for mine -don't know if it differs. Also need to hold your urine for 3 hrs. prior. I test 1X /day starting from CD9 and then when I start to see a faint line - I do it 2X/day -once at about 11am and the other around 6:30/7:00pm. It has helped a lot to pinpoint it..
:hugs: It's hard when a friend has a baby - you want to be happy for them but you are so sad inside that it isn't happening to you....:wacko::cry: Hang in there - you will get there!:hugs:

Froliky - nice to hear from you - sorry to hear you're getting viruses -that's strange hasn't happened to me yet... Glad your genetic tests are normal!:thumbup: and Everything crossed that the NT scan goes well...:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi and Purple - how are you today huns???:hugs::kiss:

Pad - hope you are having a great time in FL!!!:hugs::kiss:

Carole - hope you and Zara are doing well....:hugs::kiss:

AFM - well the :witch: arrived "fashionably late" (by over 2 days) yesterday afternoon - so I'm on CD2 already. I didn't take it too hard because I had a lot of lead time with temp going down and waiting and wondering. Not sure what happened this month but I guess good in a way that LP was longer. I need to start exercising again.
Went shopping yesterday and made me feel better - used the mall gift certificate that my DH gave me for my birthday - got some clothes and a new watch....It was like my b-day again.:winkwink: Onwards and upwards.

Good luck everyone still in!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Thanks for all your sweet words!:hugs:

Mirium - so sorry about your BFN :( I'm trying not to stress and to relax, but it can be SO hard...

I forgot to mention - my DH is leaving for Europe on business for 17 days, so he'll be back on CD24. Ugh!!!! I think that is what makes me so sad. One lost month. Unless I O later than expected. I wish I could freeze his spermies :haha: We'll be getting alot of :sex: done before he leaves and when he comes back on CD24, he better watch out!!!

Just had the US done and the nurse will be calling me back later on this afternoon. I was trying to look at the screen to see the images and the left ovary looked like it had a few follicles/cysts hanging on it. I've seen enough US scans in my lifetime, so much that I seem to have become a professional!

I certainly hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## nessaw

dashka-yup meant opks.fri one was def after 8.kept forgetting to do it when i got in at 5ish and then left it for a few hours.seem to find that the months where i dont know where i am in a cycle i seemto have less 2ww symptoms as not thinking about it as much. also the cramps that i've had pre af arent as bad in these months. not sure how pycholohical my pre af symptoms are as the 2 other times i came off the contraceptive injection i wasnt trying for a baby so didnt pay much attention to cycle and af symptoms.

sorry i cant remember who said it was like a roller coaster but secong that def.every time i get my af i think i cant do it another month but then i climb back on again.am weirdly enjoying not knowing quite where i'm at at the mo but am sure once it gets closer to af time ish i'll be back in full force. have been getting cramps about 7-10 days before af since coming off this time so know its coming.

any way fingers crossed for everyone wherever you are in ur cycle xx


----------



## LilSluz

Gosh, what is up with this past wknd, I am so sad to see that nasty b:witch: made her rounds!!! :grr::grr::grr: I&#8217;m so sorry everyone who got visited, I was so hoping to see some BFP&#8217;s after this weekend. :nope:

Dashka &#8211; I saw your chart yesterday, sh**! I was hoping that delay was something else&#8230; :nope: I&#8217;m so sorry honey :hugs:. Like you said tho, and what I was thinking too, is that you had a very long LP this time?!?! Perhaps the diet & supps are working?!!! :thumbup: :hugs: 

HTJ - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad you are starting to feel a little better, honey. BFN&#8217;s are so hard & so unfair & I don&#8217;t think it gets better w/time. Some women complain about PMS every month &#8211; if they only knew what AF meant to those of us TTC & LTTC &#8211; it is 10x worse :nope:. 

Fro - :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: Soooo glad that the tests came back perfect!!!! I know you still have one more hurdle, but gosh you are so close AND only a few more days until that magic #12! Aw, honey, I am so, so happy for you. It really sucks that we have to hold our breath until 12 weeks, but that&#8217;s what seems to come w/the territory for a lot of us. I wish I had made it w/you :hugs:. So glad you are enjoying yoga training, just be careful lil mama! (PS - great post, I think you got everyone!)

Asry &#8211; still so wonderful about the Doppler! &#8220;If I ever get that far&#8221;, I&#8217;d prob buy one too bc its gotta be so cool, (but also bc w/my issues I&#8217;d be so freaked out I&#8217;d be checking it 3x a day. :shrug:) I&#8217;m keeping everything crossed for your upcoming appt too!!! How's your weather there?

Chicken &#8211; yeah, a lot of people&#8217;s temps drop before :af: but some temps can stay up 1-2 days & then drop. I&#8217;m so sorry :witch: got you.

Dwrgi &#8211; you play cricket or watch it? Hope you are having fun on your 4-day weekend & can&#8217;t wait to meet you! :thumbup::hugs:

Butterfly &#8211; Keeping FX for you my dear & hoping you&#8217;ll have good news on the 10th! Can&#8217;t wait to meet you too!!! :hugs:

Purple &#8211; What&#8217;s a &#8220;div&#8221;? Need to know all the British-speak I can before jumping across the pond! I am sure you are also enjoying the 4-day weekend, cleaning out more stuff (although that&#8217;s probably classified as &#8220;torture&#8221; vs fun, but..) have a nice holiday. :hugs:

Bear &#8211; If you find any leprechauns, please remember what they taught us in kindergarten: SHARE YOUR TOYS PLEASE! (we don&#8217;t need the gold, just a little :dust: for the the rainbow baby would be fine!)

LadyH &#8211; keeping FX for you too & hoping mum&#8217;s Spain trip ends on a diff day!

GreekPorn- Oh honey, I&#8217;m so sorry :witch: came for you, too &#8211; and at 10DPO?! You can :cry: anytime you want &#8211; real or virtual, as this is a tough road to go down. Keeping FX that is just a luteal cyst & keeping FX that the pain was it rupturing, as that would mean you are about rid of it. But I hope you get answers & it goes away soon, so keep us updated!

Miriam &#8211; wow, sorry you have the clotting too :nope:. You mentioned you have Immunes issues, so do you just have the clotting issues & NK cells too? Or? (Sorry if you said it already &#8211; hard to keep everyone straight!). I also got pregs 1st try & thought this was gonna be so easy. It was another 1yr 4mos until I got a BFP & now I find out about Immunes issues. It ain&#8217;t easy, sister, so I hope you get all of the Immunes issues sorted & just throw everything you can at it! I am telling this new Dr he better put me on some heavy anti-clotting meds & I don&#8217;t care- the worst that can happen is I can bleed like crazy, so what? I&#8217;ll keep extra pressure on it for extra long if I cut myself &#8211; even with my clumsy shaving habits, I think I can survive that one over another mc!

Nessaw &#8211; You can get BBT anywhere (drug store/pharmacy/amazon.com), really, it doesn&#8217;t need to be fancy. Just some BBT's &#8220;remember&#8221; your temps & others don&#8217;t so it&#8217;s what you prefer. Yeah, I would defin chart & I would defin want to know if I wasn&#8217;t ovulating &/or if I had a prog issue. After TTC 1.5 yrs, and I know other LTTC ladies will agree, it is much better to know the issue so you can deal with it than not to know. I wish I knew last year what I know now, without a doubt! I think we all agree it&#8217;s a rollercoaster (& not the fun kind). It&#8217;s a rollercoaster just being a woman in general &#8211; then add TTC & all the fun stuff that goes with that? Argh&#8230; :dohh: :nope:

Pad &#8211; hope you are having fun & surviving Orlando temps! How&#8217;s Tink? 

Hi to DrS, Agape, Coast, Honeybee, Carol, Madeline, Nikki, Never & HA..and anyone else I missed. :hugs:!!!

Can&#8217;t wait to get to UK & yes, those temps are cold for me but I&#8217;m not complaining at all, I&#8217;m looking fwd to it! (I just wanna make sure I pack properly!). The summer is starting here, so soon it will be very hot & muggy (blah). Its kinda like our &#8220;winter&#8221;, as we mainly either stay indoors or be sure to be around a pool/ocean/water about 2.5 mos., from July &#8211; mid-Sept. Tonight&#8217;s task: figure out the British railway & bus systems. Perhaps I may need a :wine: for that one? :haha:

I just called Dr&#8217;s office (3rd time) so he will (hopefully) get back to me this afternoon, re: Level 2&#8217;s. AND, even tho I just retested this morning for one of them, since they screwed it up I will have an answer on that one this afternoon as well, as they did a &#8220;Stat&#8221; on it (5-hour turnaround). So I feel better about that. But I am not so confident in this Dr anymore as he stated that heparin works the same as aspirin, but he clearly did not do his research or even read my (emailed) article properly as it only said there was no diff for people who had APA&#8217;s or something like that. :growlmad: I am not mad really, as he has been a doll with testing, its just he's clearly never dealt w/RMC. So I am afraid that is as far as our relationship shall go & thus, I must break up with him (AFTER he gives me my test results!). I need a seasoned professional at this point. Give me drugs or give me death! (hand on head; dramatically faint&#8230;)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you & espec those with :witch: &/or BFN&#8217;s&#8230;


----------



## grkprn

I just got off the phone with the nurse and she told me that they thought it was an ovarian cyst and hopefully within the cycle, it should disappear. 

Funny thing is....I work in the same healthcare system where I see my MD and we are allowed to look at our own medical records (which can be a bad thing!). The note from the ultrasound today the US tech said that my cyst was on my right ovary, not my left!! And this isn't the first time that this has happened! :dohh:

I called the nurse back and told her of the error (the tech barely looked at my right ovary) and they said that they will notify the physician to make the change. Are you for real? Don't you understand that most physicians like to track where you are getting a majority of your cysts....anyhow.... :growlmad:

Thanks for listening to my ramblings....I'm off to work again :wacko:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

OK, I need to vent. Big time...

When we started this ttc process, I had to tell my boss what was going on so that I could make arrangements to be off for all of my appointments without seeming unreliable. While I was talking to him about it, he let me know that he and his ex wife had fertility issues when they were married and finally conceived via IVF, and a second lo later with a frozen embryo... so he was understanding about me needing some time off here and there. :thumbup:

He also suggested that I talk with another lady that we work with because she had had fertility trouble too and might be a good resource. I have never met her in person, but we talk on the phone often...she's in a different city and has always been very nice, so I called her. I filled her in on everything and she was super talkative and helpful, and talked about much of what she went through - multiple iui, treatments, tests, IVF and finally about her adopted daughter. 

So the first month she asked if my husband's sperm count was low... I had told her previously that the "baby would have two mommies" but apparently she didn't pick up on that, so I explained to her again that there is NO husband, no boyfriend, no "willing donor" ... just a bank, a stainless steel shipping cylinder, an ice cube at the bottom of a tube, and a doctor with a speculum. Not to mention my amazing wife who wants this as much as I do. Her attitude seemed to change and she kept telling me that adoption was best... since then, she goes out of her way ASK how "things are going" when she figures I should have tested. Because of her change in demeanor I'm aloof as possible but always tell her that things didn't work out this month. 

The only response she has had all three months is "Well, maybe it's for the best. *I know that it's not what you want but*, there are plenty of babies out there to be adopted, ya know."

Really?? SERIOUSLY?? You have been through this same crap and you have felt the way I have about wanting this more than anything... and you can tell me that "Maybe it's for the best??" and "How about you just give up trying for what you want most in this world and go for adoption"??? REALLY??

GAH! Ohhhhh I'm getting far more worked up about this than I should... it isn't worth it. I need to go take a walk before my night job. Ohhh I'm fired UP!

Maybe it's for the best that I haven't conceived the child that my wife and I so desperately want. Are you for REAL??

Oh I want to pull all of her hair out!


----------



## Honeybee73

HitTheJackpot said:


> OK, I need to vent. Big time...
> 
> When we started this ttc process, I had to tell my boss what was going on so that I could make arrangements to be off for all of my appointments without seeming unreliable. While I was talking to him about it, he let me know that he and his ex wife had fertility issues when they were married and finally conceived via IVF, and a second lo later with a frozen embryo... so he was understanding about me needing some time off here and there. :thumbup:
> 
> He also suggested that I talk with another lady that we work with because she had had fertility trouble too and might be a good resource. I have never met her in person, but we talk on the phone often...she's in a different city and has always been very nice, so I called her. I filled her in on everything and she was super talkative and helpful, and talked about much of what she went through - multiple iui, treatments, tests, IVF and finally about her adopted daughter.
> 
> So the first month she asked if my husband's sperm count was low... I had told her previously that the "baby would have two mommies" but apparently she didn't pick up on that, so I explained to her again that there is NO husband, no boyfriend, no "willing donor" ... just a bank, a stainless steel shipping cylinder, an ice cube at the bottom of a tube, and a doctor with a speculum. Not to mention my amazing wife who wants this as much as I do. Her attitude seemed to change and she kept telling me that adoption was best... since then, she goes out of her way ASK how "things are going" when she figures I should have tested. Because of her change in demeanor I'm aloof as possible but always tell her that things didn't work out this month.
> 
> The only response she has had all three months is "Well, maybe it's for the best. *I know that it's not what you want but*, there are plenty of babies out there to be adopted, ya know."
> 
> Really?? SERIOUSLY?? You have been through this same crap and you have felt the way I have about wanting this more than anything... and you can tell me that "Maybe it's for the best??" and "How about you just give up trying for what you want most in this world and go for adoption"??? REALLY??
> 
> GAH! Ohhhhh I'm getting far more worked up about this than I should... it isn't worth it. I need to go take a walk before my night job. Ohhh I'm fired UP!
> 
> Maybe it's for the best that I haven't conceived the child that my wife and I so desperately want. Are you for REAL??
> 
> Oh I want to pull all of her hair out!

Sorry to hear what is happening, try not to let her get to you . Some people just can't seem to see beyond the end of their own noses and think being judgemental is ok! My neighbours got married last year and are about to go through the same process as you and I couldnt be more supportive but they have Family who aren't and dont agree.

Concentrate on those who do approve and support you :hugs: xx


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so I'm googling British sayings as far as what NOT to say so I don't cause too much of a raucus bc I tend to do that just in America by opening my big mouth "at times". 

Here is an example of what this site says, written from a Brit to an American: _"*Excuse me*" - This is a great one! It's what kids are taught to say when they belch in public. We are also taught to say "pardon me" if we fart out loud. Unfortunately in American "excuse me" means you are encroaching in someone's personal space and you say "pardon me" when you don't hear someone properly. Imagine our surprise when we discovered that actually Americans are not belching and farting all the time.
_ [U]https://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml[/U]

:shock::shock::shock: :rofl: I think I say those 2 phrases at least 5x/day (we really say it for just about everything) so that's going to be a really tough one! I suppose that if I see people constantly keeping their distance, that will give me a clue that I'm unknowingly saying it :haha: What else does one say to ask someone to get out of their way???

(Or perhaps I shall purposely say it when with Dwrgi & Butterfly to get miles of embarassment out of them! That will be on top of the winter clothing of course! :rofl::rofl::rofl: ) I have a feeling I may get stood up, now... :blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

HTJ....Some people judge on their own sets of beliefs and values, they just can't help it. You will make wonderful parents and look at how many conventional couples out there do not look after their kids. Hope you feel better for the vent, she is clearly shallow minded and you're right to be keeping distance from her if that's her attitude xxxx


----------



## Lady H

LilSluz said:


> OK, so I'm googling British sayings as far as what NOT to say so I don't cause too much of a raucus bc I tend to do that just in America by opening my big mouth "at times".
> 
> Here is an example of what this site says, written from a Brit to an American: _"*Excuse me*" - This is a great one! It's what kids are taught to say when they belch in public. We are also taught to say "pardon me" if we fart out loud. Unfortunately in American "excuse me" means you are encroaching in someone's personal space and you say "pardon me" when you don't hear someone properly. Imagine our surprise when we discovered that actually Americans are not belching and farting all the time.
> _ [U]https://www.effingpot.com/slang.shtml[/U]
> 
> :shock::shock::shock: :rofl: I think I say those 2 phrases at least 5x/day (we really say it for just about everything) so that's going to be a really tough one! I suppose that if I see people constantly keeping their distance, that will give me a clue that I'm unknowingly saying it :haha: What else does one say to ask someone to get out of their way???
> 
> (Or perhaps I shall purposely say it when with Dwrgi & Butterfly to get miles of embarassment out of them! That will be on top of the winter clothing of course! :rofl::rofl::rofl: ) I have a feeling I may get stood up, now... :blush:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lol so,funny, of course there is a tone that goes with excuse me to make it polite or facetious! Maybe avoid saying Fanny too loud in public here as it means vaginia not butt! Also a lot of people's British manners are lacking so you may find we seem a little rude at times compared with my experience of the US. I thought being asked if I wanted help in a shop was too in my face, and I wanted to,scream back off I'll shout if I need help, stop following me! You may find you feel ignored!! :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

I'm so sorry HTJ, I cross-posted with both you & Bumble! (I would never post something funny after someone else's tormented post!!! :dohh: )

I am so sorry that lady had to be like that. Perhaps she is just dissatisfied with her outcome & hence, she is just recommending what worked for her. We can sometimes unknowingly do that. :blush: You are only at the very beginning of TTC & you still don't know about this month, honey. And if you do end up being out, well, that's only "this month". You can consider your options then, but I can tell that you aren't even close to giving up on that bio-child yet as you shouldn't be! 

People seem to like to tell me that too - including DH, so I don't think its a same-sex thing it just seems to be their natural response to people having a little/lot of difficulty TTC. I dunno where she got hers from, but you can't just run out to the baby store & buy one half-off! It takes a lot of time, effort and money as Dashka will attest to, so I don't know if she just had some exceptional circumstance where she was the lucky 1%? & got a baby right away, or what the deal was with her advice. But, perhaps you shouldn't take it or just throw it over your shoulder like a grain of salt! She obviously doesn't listen well, anyway... :grr::grr::grr:

Aw, honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!!!


----------



## Lady H

Wise words Lil as always.

Compiling some UK terms for you that differ from US...


Silverware is cutlery
Restroom is bathroom, toilets, or ladies
Faucet is a tap
Pants are men's underwear, we say trousers*
fag is a cigarette
Gas is petrol
Fanny is a bum, butt or arse!
trunk is known as the boot (car)

Will add if I think of more!


----------



## Lady H

Grkprn...that is scary, I do wonder if they mess things up and we never know about it. Lucky you are able to have a look yourself. Big hugs I hope it clears up soon for you. Xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Lol so,funny, of course there is a tone that goes with excuse me to make it polite or facetious! Maybe avoid saying Fanny too loud in public here as it means vaginia not butt! Also a lot of people's British manners are lacking so you may find we seem a little rude at times compared with my experience of the US. I thought being asked if I wanted help in a shop was too in my face, and I wanted to,scream back off I'll shout if I need help, stop following me! You may find you feel ignored!! :flower:

Thanks for the Fanny tip! :haha: OK, I'll make sure to do the right tone for Excuse Me (hey, I'm getting this off a website here!) :haha: And being ignored in a shop will be a welcome experience bc I hate when sales people follow me after declining help the first time, as well! :growlmad: Thanks LadyH :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

GreekPorn - glad it was an ovarian cyst that will go away! How could they possibly get the side wrong tho - argh! :growlmad: Glad you caught that!


----------



## Mirium

Hi all,

HTJ - Sorry you had to hear this from that woman - how could this 'be for the better'? Anyone whose been through this knows how difficult it is and she knows.

Lil Sluz - you made me laugh when you said 'the worst that can happen is I can bleed like crazy - so what?'. My test results after 2nd miscarriage found elevated natural killer cells -CD56 cells, elevated CD3 cells, elevated CD19+ cells and CD5+ cells. I am not sure if it's all really true since the tests were run in NY City a few days after the D&E. I had tried to miscarry naturally and was scheduled to go to NY to see a Dr. Jonathan Scher. He wrote a book on miscarriages. However a few days before the trip - I developed a bad infection and had emergency D&E. Because of the infection my body could have been fighting harder and returned more elevated natural killer cell results. However, I went ahead and kept my appointment and ran the tests anyway. But, in a sense - I don't mind because that doc would prescribe steroids for me during pregnancy which I probably need anyway. I need to carry to term. 

He also advised intralipids a week before ovulation and 10 days after. That would have worked if I was getting pregnant quickly still but still no pregnancy. As a matter of fact, so far I have not found an RE or anyplace to get the intralipids yet. I think Walgreens can send a nurse to do it but its quite expensive. I am still looking into that because I want to give a pregnancy my best shot.

If anyone has advice - I will appreciate it. The follistim I used for 2 cycles was very expensive and not covered by my insurance. It's considered more potent than Clomid or Femara. However, I don't think I can afford it this cycle. I asked my RE if I could do a natural cycle and come to do an IUI (I have done 2 IUI's so far). His nurse advised that it has to be a medicated cycle to do IUI. IUI's is service too and my insurance pays for that so I feel there's something off about denying IUI unless you do medicated. I may do Femara because my insurance pays for that but I am also wondering if all this meds is not a waste of time. Out of the 10 cycles - 6 were medicated and I am still not pregnant. Are you guys doing medicated cycles too? 

Thank you guys. This journey is getting rough but I have to be super strong! Take care guys.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ok, sorry for the rant earlier ladies. I was truly hot... just "tad bit" sensitive at the time, I guess :shrug:

I got some much needed perspective from all of you, which I greatly appreciate. Sometimes we need loved ones to bring us back down to earth and show us a different side of a situation... thank you!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

HTJ - I also don't think it is a same sex thing. A few years ago one of my closest friends lost her husband in a car accident. They were at times trying for a baby and she was devastated, no only did she loose her husband but also her chance to have a child, she was 38 at the time. Anyway a couple of years later she decided that she didn't want another husband/partner but still wanted a baby. So she underwent IVF with a donor and now has a very beautiful baby boy and is considering another. My mum in particular was outraged saying it wasn't right and every child should have a mum and dad. My mums Dad died before she was born and back then she had a lot of trouble coming from a single parent family and she wont listen that it is different now. But when it comes down to it it isn't my my mum decision and if god forbid I was in the same position I also think I would consider it. My friend now lives in-between her husbands brother, SIL and children and his parents. They all see each other everyday and they all help out with the children. Her little boy calls her husbands parent grandma and grandpa and they refer to him as theirs. He left her very financially secure and as far as I can see it he needs for nothing, financially or emotionally. Of cause I'm sure if she could change the situation and have her husband here she would in the blink of an eye but if you can provide for and love a child you go for it. This world is made wonderful by the variety of people and families that are in it.

Yes there are children out there at need adopting, it is something that me and DH looked at a long time ago but if it isn't right for you right now, you follow your dream of having your own child and stay strong hun, I know it will be worth it. XXX

On the other side she knows what you are going through and maybe just trying to save you some heartache. Perhaps give her a chance.


----------



## Ella_E

Hi ladies,

I just joined this group and am about to turn 35 later this month. Is it okay that I join this 35+ forum? My hubby is 40 and I'm almost 35. I hope to get to know some of you better. Baby dust to us all :)


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Ella, hope your stay is short! X


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## chickenchaser

grkprn - you put them right honey and don't stand for it. This is not right to be messing you around so much.

Lady H - Hang in there girl, I'm Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Lils - You make me laugh so much. Don't worry about it, you will be fine.

Mirium - Sorry I don't have any advice for you (I'm very new at all this and still hoping for the old fashioned way to my BFP) I just didn't want to read and run, Hugs to you and I'm usually about if you you need to off load, or need and e-hug. XXX

HTJ - You have your very own post, but hugs to you anyway. XXX

Ella_E - Welcome, I hope your stay here is short. I love your avatar, really beautiful is you and your DH.

Honeybee - Hi and hope you are doing OK honey.

Hi to all, Hope you are doing well and hugs for those that need it. XXX

As for me I spend my morning in fits of giggles after my DH trapped his testicle while putting his socks on. I know I really shouldn't have laughed and yes I know the possible consequences but it was so funny. Just the thought of it now has made me laugh and DH wants to know why I'm Laughing, I can't tell him I'm telling a group of ladies that are spaced all over the world about his little accident. Thankfully he is now fully recovered.


----------



## Mirium

Hi all,

Thank you Chicken Chaser!

Welcome Ella_E. All the best!

Have a great day all!


----------



## grkprn

HTJ - sending you :hugs:!! I think that she might not have known what to say, but regardless, she needs some sensitivity training! And...what has been going on these last few days! A few of us have had a rough few days.... :wacko:

Mirium - I was on my first medicated cycle this month with Clomid. I wanted to do an IUI on a non-medicated cycle, but my RE refused also. What I'm trying this month (even though the DH is gone for 2 weeks) is vitamin B complex 100 mg daily. I've read that it can extend your luteal phase and may have an effect on your progesterone level. Any input? I also bought a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor -- I can't believe how much $$ those things are!

I'm feeling much better this morning, not too much cramping, so hopefully, that cyst just burst and that was the pain that I felt.


----------



## LilSluz

Ella - Welcome to you!!! You have come to the right place. We hope your stay with us is short & sweet :flower:

HTJ - You can rant on us anytime you want, honey. :flower: This business is shite & we've all been the victim of ignorant comments - even by people who have been in our situations - WTH!? :growlmad:. Maybe she is just insensitive or maybe she is anti-SS couple? Who knows what's really going thru her (thick) head, we can all only guess at that one! But sending huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: darlin' :flower:

Miriam - Wow, you have been thru so much! Thank you for sharing your story. Argh, that's a tough one with getting NK cells tested after an infection? Where do you live anyway? I think you can buy intralipids & have them shipped to you (have heard $50-$60 for the whole lot from a NYC pharmacy), but you'd have to be trained on how to do the injection yourself (or DH or friend, etc). I think you have gotten the farthest with Immunes testing out of all/most of us, so you may be teaching us a thing or two & I think we all would welcome that! not sure about IUI w/o meds, bu I would also think you could do w/o meds?! I was thinking that the other day - Dr said IUI was very inexpensive, its the meds that are $$$, so I thought - how are they making their money then? Major meds mark-up is all I can figure...? :nope: As far as medicated cycles, I am hoping to be put on heparin or lovenox after I get back from UK, but I may need something else if RMC Dr. thinks so -? 

Chicken - LOL! Thanks for sharing funny story :thumbup: (I know, not really funny, but it is, right?)

GreekPorn - Glad you are feeling better! Hopefully that thing did burst so it won't be hanging around anymore (mine hung out for months causing shooting pains :nope: ) :flow:

OK, so speaking of Immunes, got most of mine back & they are all clear! :happydance: Part of me wants to celebrate but part of me questions it because, for example - the NK Cells, is the "normal range" set for things like cancer/other & if so, what is the optimal range for fertility? Also, apparently there are different NK cells in your ute, so I may request the Endo biopsy just in case? The other upside in all of this is that I will have another Dr appt by the time I get back from UK & I can not only get his RMC advice, but also he will go thru the tests with a fine-tooth comb so I'll know then (& feel better) if everything's OK (except for the MTHFR/thrombophilia). I am still awaiting that last test I had to retake tho, as Dr has to go thru it & approve it, then call me today. 

You know, my Dr (who I have just recently found out has no experience w/RMC) had said that septums in a ute aren't typically the cause of mc & I think Pad's Dr said that too. But I have accidentally caught many instances that list a septum as a cause of mc, so I googled & a reputable article says "the most drastic study" quotes healthy term babies after septum removal to be from 4.4% to 87.5%! I got pregnant w/my last one literally only 1 week post-surgery, so maybe I just had the perfect storm going on (1 week post-surg & post-April mc)? If Dr would have told me to wait to heal, OK I would have bitched about it, but I would have waited in the end. :growlmad: I specifically asked & he said OK even tho nurses said no. Aye carumba :dohh: It could be 10 diff things, who knows... Maybe next Dr will shed some light & throw everything at me anyway... I'm so impatient - I need to take a chill pill :shrug::flower: (thank God for this trip bc I'd be bouncing off the walls like a Mexican jumping bean!)

Have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies hope everyone is doing well:flower:

Grkprn  glad you caught that mistake --- what is wrong with these people and their errors???!!! Hope the cyst is gone! I also started B-complex last month (has about 75mg of B5, B6  and different quantities of others)  and my luteal phase was much longer! (I dont know if it was a coincidence  but Im going to keep up with itit also helped my energy level too) Just be sure to take with food as it can make you nauseous if you dont  and if you also take a multi-vitamin  be sure the total is not too high  it could also make you nauseous. Good luck! 

HTJ  oh hunny  I know how you feel :hugs: I still have to deal with ignorant comments all the time and I have an adopted daughter.:wacko: People will say the most ignorant things sometimes like Oh she looks just like her Daddy (that one I get all the time  and although they think its a positive thing  it makes me sad inside because it reminds me that I couldnt have a biological child that looks like me  I know that sounds terrible and I love her sooo much  its just a reminder of my inadequacy) She is her own person and it doesnt matter that she doesnt look like us  she looks like herself!:thumbup: People think it makes us feel better by saying shit like that. Lils  said it perfectly. She is probably speaking from her experience and what she went through I actually would take it less offensively from someone whos been there  than from someone who hasnt gone through it. She however should still NOT say stuff like that :grr::grr:and should understand that everyone is different and the longing that even someone who has adopted (like myself) still has for a biological child. Adoption is a wonderful thing but it makes me mad when people think adoption is so easy!....:grr: it is just as hard as TTCcause you never really know if all your efforts/$ are going to bring you to your goal until it happens. If it helps any  talk back to those people and make them feel bad for asking  thats what I do!.... sometimes it means you have to give more info than you want to give  but it just depends on the situation and how private you want to be. After 10 years I still find those insensitive comments difficult. I hope youll have a thicker skin than me!:hugs::hugs:

Mirium  wow you have had a rough time :hugs:That is hard to know about the NK cells  you are right perhaps it was too close to the m/c & D&E? Did the doctor say it didnt matter? Oh that is so frustrating! Good luck hun:hugs:

Ella E  welcome! And hope your stay is short and sweet :hugs::flower:

Lils  OMG that is Amazing that the rest of the immune tests are ok!! So awesome! That means it will be much easier for you to kick this MTHFR thing in the butt!:grr::grr::gun::gun: I have a good feeling about this next doctor you are seeing... sounds like you have a great plan for your return.. But enjoy your much needed vacay hun and leave all your worries behind!!:winkwink::hugs: You sound really excited about your trip (or you had some major caffeine today:haha::haha: I would be excited too!!! We are going to miss you while you're away!!! I want to hear how the reunion goes!:hugs:

Chicken - thanks for sharing your funny story..... I won't tell!:haha:

AFM - nothing to report except I got a voicemail from one of the Specialists that my MD put in!!! you are thinking -that was fast right??!! But this is the one that she put in in January (which I didn't realize I agreed to) but anyway the MD must have followed up when I went to see her last week cause they call me now! I tried to call but the receptionist was on lunch -so going to try back in 20 min. to make the appointment. I am really nervous though - this one is downtown and so I know I won't be able to do any cycle monitoring there -but maybe some tests? I just hope those tests can be transferred to the next doc - it is hard to do that here .... I don't want to have to repeat them all. :dohh:

Gotta run - see you ladies! have a great day....
xoxo:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

dash- yay for moving ahead

adoption- makes me crazy. im single and when i said i wanted a kid. that was the first thing out of everyones mouth... because im not supposed to want to carry a child? i dont want my whole life dug through and turned upside down. i dont want to not know what happened to a child outside of my control for the 9 months of gestation (control freak here) and however long they were in care before adoption. plus as so many others have said, it isnt as if it is the easier route and is actually quite a bitmore expensive. i have no interest in being a martyr.

afm- so doc said i could wait til thurs for the us... i of course then panicked that i was messing things up by waiting.. emailed him and asked him if i was messing anything up by doing that etc.. i think i kinda insulted him. he wrote back that my e2 was in good range, that he didnt see any dominant follicles on the sono and that he wouldnt do anything that would jeopardize my care. so umm. yay =) today hopefully i get my car back from the shop. gotta run out at work to do the car exchange (and flirt with the adorable but way too young car rental guy... nice full on irish accent) and then flirt with the car repair guy (gorgeous tall, dimpled chinese guy). almost makes up for having to spend all kinds of money on car repair. im still all icky crampy from yesterday but some is gas (oops too many cherries). 

hope everyone is well


----------



## Ella_E

Thanks for the welcomes :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - Excited about trip, on caffeine (only 1 cup/day now) & feel like I just got let out of prison so I'm bouncing off the walls, yes! :haha: That's soooo awesome you got that call! I'm pretty sure in Canada you have a right to a copy of all of the info in your file like here, right? I am in process of getting my entire file copied for next appt. myself... So :happydance: for you! I'm so glad that RE put in for an appt back in Jan - that is such a pleasant surprise huh? Yeah, testing takes a while so even if you just get the testing from this one, that's one MAJOR step closer! :thumbup:

DrS - GL on Thurs! :flower:

Yeah, you wouldn't believe the email I got today after I told my cousin about the latest mc. She has mc twice & took 5 years TTC to get her baby... Wait for it.... "Have you considered Adoption?"! No lie... She's a sweetie so I kindly told her I was not quite at that point yet, and relayed all of the great info Dashka kindly told me/us about how its not as easy as people say it is, but that just goes to show... Another woman in the same circumstances as us at one point, pushing the Adoption card... Not that there's anything wrong w/adoption, its a beautiful thing - truly! Its just become a standard response to us... even for people in the know!? :nope:


----------



## purplelou

Good morning ladies :) hope everyone has had a good weekend and beginning of the week. I feel quite confused today because in the UK we've had a lovely long weekend with 2 extra days off because of the bank (public) holidays....this is because of the Queens diamond Jubilee :)
so it's wednesday...but it feels like a monday :wacko:

anyway -
ella and mirium - welcome ladies :hugs: and :flower: hope your stay here is short and sweet!

Lils - pack for all eventualities!! it's warm one minute then wet and windy then next!!

HTJ - Im sorry that lady at work felt it was ok to say what she did to you! its just rude !! :hugs:

Dashka - great news you have an appointment :D so see what they say and how comfy you feel with the doctor and his team. Ill keep my fingers crossed xx

Chicken - did I read that the witch got you?? I am so sorry lovely xxx oh and I read about your eye!!! :shock: I hope it is something that can be managed and Im sure the glasses will just look fab!!

bumble ( :haha:) big :hugs:

Dwrgi - :hi: are you off from school this week?? hope you are doing something lovely!! :hugs:

Butterfly - i just posted on your journal - so big :hugs: here too xxx

Pad - I hope you are having a lovely time in Florida!! (and I hope Tinkerbell is still in one piece :winkwink: )

Frols, manu, Asry :hugs: :hugs: hope you ladies are well!

and huge giant :hugs: to everyone Ive not mentioned, including LadyH, Twinks, Carole (can't wait to see pics of Zara) HA, Missy (hope your ok lovely) FM, Never, Bear, Nessaw, OMM (in case you might be lurking) and everyone Im missing (poor old addled brain!! can't keep up anymore)

same old same old here! nothing much to report but I'm only back at work today and already I can't wait for the weekend! :haha:


----------



## Ella_E

chickenchaser said:


> Ella_E - Welcome, I hope your stay here is short. I love your avatar, really beautiful is you and your DH.

Thank you!!! Yes it's a photo of me and my DH (maybe 3 years ago). That's one of the only times I let my nails grow long (I'm a nail biter, lol. Have been since I was a kid. Gotta knock that bad habit :winkwink:


----------



## mighty99

Hi - I'm 39, DH 38. TTC 18 months. No luck so far and waiting for test results. Trying every herbal remedy going, Preseed, fish oil etc. Despairing.


----------



## nessaw

welcome ella and mighty .x

the sun is out and i'm enjoying half term.hope everyone is doing ok.baby dust all round xxx


----------



## purplelou

Might99 - wlecome to the thread :flower: I hope your stay here is short and sweet, the ladies here are so knowledgable so when you get your test results they'll be able to discuss them with you, good luck!!

I meant to say Earlier - 
DrS - Good luck Thursday, Im keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Lils - I said I was a "Div" - means Idiot, I think its probable a local term from where I grew up (from school days :haha:) cos I don't hear anyone round where I live now say it.


----------



## LilSluz

mighty99 said:


> Hi - I'm 39, DH 38. TTC 18 months. No luck so far and waiting for test results. Trying every herbal remedy going, Preseed, fish oil etc. Despairing.

Welcome Mighty :flower: GL on tests & let us know what happens. :thumbup: I've also been TTC 18 mos. & 39 (DH 42). It's tough business so we ladies have to help each other out. You've come to the right place. :flow:


----------



## grkprn

Welcome Mighty99 and Ella! This is THE place to come -- everyone here is wonderful :thumbup:. As you get into your mid to late 30's (I'm 38...soon to be 39 in a couple of months :cry: and my DH is 38), it's so nice to be able to share your feelings with women that are in the same position that you are. Good luck with your testing, mighty!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies so sorry haven't been around lately but I have been inundated with visitors on a daily basis since Zara arrived. Its normal here in the Middle East for like most of your work to come and visit plus anyone who has ever met you before once you deliver. Man it is such hard work smiling and being polite when all you want is some peace and quiet hehe.

Welcome to all the new ladies on here, you are in the right place. Pls don't worry too much about you age, I know that is easier said than done as I used to freak out, I have just turned 39 and after nearly 3 years of TTC I now have a healthy beautiful girl. Miracles do happen and not just to others so expect the unexpected.

To all my girls on here I have some reading to do to catch up on all your news and where you are all at but I will be back n here on a daily basis supporting your journey into he fat club and beyond.

Big hugs and love to you all x x x


----------



## purplelou

aww congratulations again Carole - there are loads of messages for you a few pages back, I hope you and Zara are doing well :) - we got to see her picture (Rottpaw kindly posted us a link) and she is just beautiful!!! xxx

big loves


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls...

Pardon me for a moment while I get some emotion out... I was doing much, much better emotionally for the past few days, even though I could tell the nasty witch was on her way (as Miranda Lambert sings "I could feel the rumble like a cold, black wind."). Well, she (the witch...not Miranda Lambert :haha:) arrived full force about 30 minutes ago. I was fine. No problems. No negative emotions. I was prepared, so did what I had to do and went back to my desk. I sent DP a text to let her know.

Picked up the phone and called the fertility doc's office to alert them of day 1. THAT is when the proverbial floodgates opened. :cry: The admin (she is just a DOLL ... love her to death) even got choked up... she put me through to the nurses but I got their voicemail. I'll be suprised if they can even understand what I'm saying through the sobs! :dohh:

Put my sunglasses on (yeah, like THAT'S not obvious) and went back to my desk to compose myself. Had just gotten back under control when DP responded to my text with "Think of all the cute spring outfits... and a lil girl with a cute spring dress would be great to bring home from the hospital! A March baby would be greatJust in time for St Pats day! Or how about a grandson for your dad on st.pats day and a new lil edition for the Lima Parade!
"

:cry::cry::cry: ~ because I can't believe how sweet that was of her to say... and because I know that we can't afford to try this cycle... such a strange mix of emotions to have all at once :shrug: :cry::cry::cry:

Just talked with the nurse - she said the doc wants us to try for a total of at least 6 cycles with IUI before we look at anything more "invasive" and "expensive", which I can understand. But I have to admit, this is the first time I have had the thoughts of "Why can couples who are simply careless get pregnant when they don't even want to, but yet those of us who want it more than anything have to suffer with repeated failures?" Look at all that jealousy and doubt rearing its ugly head... that does me absolutely no good whatsoever. :growlmad:

*sigh* Thanks for listening ladies. Don't know why I'm taking it so dang hard this month... blah.

Loves all around. :kiss:


----------



## purplelou

HTJ - aww :cry: big big big :hugs:
It doesn't make sense at all why people who don't want to just get pregnant by looking at their DHs, or why people who want a baby sooooo much should have to go through this heartache, its just not fair!!

big loves xxx

you DP sounds fab!


----------



## LilSluz

(Aw, Crichey, HTJ. The moderators hi-jacked my last post to you! :growlmad:) 

I am so sorry this is such a difficult journey :cry: :flower: :hugs:. You have a lot invested in this financially, so it is a tough pill to swallow. I wish I could take away your pain :nope:. I just wanted to let you know that in any given cycle, even when the stars are aligned in your favor, you really only have a 20% or so chance w/IUI & 15% natural. So, sometimes it's a matter of playing Russian Roulette - IUI higher success rates are only achieved with "multiple cycles" & they are very explicit about that fact (hence the "try 6 cycles" from your nurse). Here is an article on it (I chose a diff one this time) https://attainfertility.com/article/iui-success-rates 

I just wanted to forward that you to let you know that it is not anything "you did or didn't do", and that IUI does have higher success than TTC naturally, but it takes some time. And if you think about it, last cycle they didn't even catch your ov, so you have sorta only done one good one so far right? I know it still sucks, but I'm hoping that gives you a little comfort...

Sending big giant Florida sunshine :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way :flow:


----------



## drsquid

heck i did 4 only to find out that i likely didnt do any with a chance of success (bad sperm)


----------



## LilSluz

Carol - I hope your schedule calms down soon so you can enjoy that lil precious bundle of joy all to yourself!!! Well, I guess DH can have a "a little" too... :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

HTJP - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry hon. I am hoping for you and your DP and that the sliver lining is nearby. :hugs: I know the rollercoaster freaking sucks big time and it does not seem fair at all. 

Neesaw - I hope the tests all come back with good results. I know it's hard when someone else gets pregnant on first try. It's so annoying. My little sister is like that. Sigh. :hugs:

Mirium - Sorry hon. :hugs: You have been through a lot too. :hugs: I did all my cycles unmedicated. My insurance did not cover any of the IUIs though. However, it did cover my us/scans most of the time.

Lil - Enjoy your trip. You deserve it so bad!! Your comment about putting your hand to your head and fainting and the feeling like a Mexican jumping bean (wth? where do you come up with this stuff? :haha:) was great!! I am glad too that the immune tests were good and am hoping the new doctor is awesome. Who is it? I am curious.

Dashka - Sorry about :witch: I am glad you have that appointment now though and am hoping the tests transfer and things go smoothly. 

Grkprn - I hope the cyst burst and you are doing better. :hugs: Sorry about the nurse. Doctors do not know everything and neither do their nurses, that is for sure!!

Honeybee - :hugs: 

Chicken - So sorry about your friend who lost her DH. As if she needs people judging her situation when they are not in her shoes. Sometimes empathy is so challenging for people. BTW - I hope DH's testicle is better. Lol. (oopsy)

Ella_E- Welcome and I hope you get your :bfp: real soon!!

LadyH - How are you?

Butterfly - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

DrS - Yeah..Good Luck tomorrow!!! Enjoy the boys and those cherries!! I freaking love bing cherry season!!! I bought two bags already this week. However, one bag was $10! Say what??

Purple - Yeah!!! You are coming along so well!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - Hi there lady!! I hope you are well.

Carol - Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the visitors calm down soon so you can enjoy Zara and get some :sleep: :cloud9: :hugs: I am so happy for you and so happy you are both healthy and safe.

Mighty99 - Welcome!! This is a great thread. How are you tracking your ovulation? 

Hi to the rest of you beautiful ladies!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

AFM - I just found out today that out of the 7 scans/ultrasounds I received, my doctor only submitted one to the insurance and only charged me a copay for 5 of them ($45/each) and the rest were free! I asked her nurse practitioner about it in yoga this morning and she said "We all want what is best for you guys." I was so overcome with appreciation and gratitude I could not believe it!! We sent her a spa gift certificate today. It's really nice when people have so much compassion and are willing to give like that. Wow!! That is seriously one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Purps - thanks so much for the :hugs::hugs: and support. Dang I love this thread!!! :winkwink: And you're right... it isn't fair. Downright sucks, actually :haha: But I just have to try to keep those jealous and negative thoughts out of my head or I'll go bonkers :wacko:

DrS - Oi vey! How did they determine that they were "bad sperm"? One thing that DP wants to look at is seeing if there is a different donor that we could try... maybe one that is cheaper :haha: Problem is that I REALLY like our current donor's profile ... and we know there have been confirmed pregnacies with him. Well, it is an option we are going to to check out. It can't hurt to look, right? :thumbup: And I have to admit... DP *is* pretty "fab" :happydance: She has been so amazing through this!

Lils - You always know the right (and true) thing to say! Thank you... and I hadn't thought about it the way you put it re: only having one "real" attempt because of the poor timing the first two months. That helps me feel better~:happydance: Something another chica said on a diff thread is that "Remeber, perfection takes time and I have no doubt that the baby you conceive will be perfection for you both ... I also found comfort in that! I'll certainly read that article between jobs tonight!! Thanks again!

Froliky - Do you know how much you are appreciated?? Thanks so much for the thought of the silver lining... sometimes I get too focused on the gray clouds and miss the sparkly silver lining that is RIGHT THERE! :dohh: Thank you!!! :hugs::hugs:

On a positive note... DP just called me. She happened to notice that there are *5* Fridays in June... and Since I get paid EVERY Friday... that is a whole paycheck that we didn't budget for! Now, while the timing won't be exactly right with when we will need to order the "frozen pop" it still means that if we juggle things just right... maybe, just maybe, we CAN have a try in June! :happydance: I mean, I don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm still :happydance: -ing!

A little hope is a good thing... tears have stopped... lets hope it lasts! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies! 

Dr S- GL Thursday!! :thumbup:you flirt you !! :haha: Love the Bing cherries too!:hugs:

Lils - yah I think I may be able to get a copy (hopefully) of file... My MD lets me copy at $1 /per page when I ask for a copy of my own results - I think that is crazy! When you've had a lot of tests done -that really adds up... I don't care if they charge me I just want access to them... (and it's not like I can say off the bat when I meet them - ummm...will I be able to transfer my file ?:dohh:
Yeah the 'adoption card'..... seems everyone thinks it's the easier way out...:dohh: It really is an AMAZING thing -but totally only if you are ready for it... I wouldn't change anything there... :flower:Part of my 'home study' that they did with us -the social worker (adoption practitioner) had to make sure we were over 'our grieving' for a biological child.... and at that point I kinda was (or convinced myself I was) because I truly believed that it would happen naturally one day too somehow... I didn't want the pain of failure and uncertainty and it brought hope to our lives -in that we were making something happen. I think in the past year it's really started to get to me again (turning 40 and time running out and once you really 'try' again - there is more disappointment to be had.
So excited for you and your trip! :thumbup::thumbup: HAVE A GREAT TIME!!:hugs::hugs:

Ella E. - I just noticed that you are from Toronto - Me too!! oh guess I'm going to have to be more careful what I say!!::haha::haha:hugs: Love your avatar too

Mighty - welcome to the best thread on BnB!!:flower:

Carole - so nice to hear from you!!! :hugs:Tell those people to get LOST!!:haha: you need your rest girl!! Why don't people get that .... they can visit later on!!
hope you are doing well and Zara too!:hugs::hugs:

HTJ - :hugs::hugs::hugs: You have an amazing DP... Great that your doc is not pushing you into more expensive treatments right away... Hang in there

Frol - nice to hear from you too! that is sooo nice what your doc's office did for you!:hugs:

Asry - how are you??

Purple & Dwrgi & Butterfly & LadyH - how are you guys? too much Jubilee fun going on???:haha::haha:

Hello to everyone I missed!

AFM - got the appointment with the RE and it's July 23rd - I'll be on vacation that week so hopefully my mom can watch AD when I go... We'll see how it goes... Hopefully DH can come with me (they recommend it) but it's sooo hard for him to get time off (that will be his first day back - he is taking 1 week and I'm off 2 weeks). I'm already starting to get nervous. It will be here before we know it.

big hugs all around!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

hit- doc wasnt doing sperm counts cause "it is from a sperm bank and it is always good" finally got a sperm count the 4th time and it was a count of 6.6 million (normal is greater than 10), motility of 33% (normal is 50) and progression of 1-2 (normal is 2+). the sperm i got this time is 28 million, motility of 50 and progression of 3. mind you it doenst matter cause im doing icsi. im torn though, first guy i really liked. this one i feel like im kind of settling .but then my mind says.. maybe there is a reason that the first rounds didnt work (cause it is highly unusual for bank sperm to be bad). im not a big fate etc person but... who knows.


----------



## dashka

HTJ - yay for extra June paycheck! isn't that awesome.... I had that happen in May...(as my pay is Thursdays) FX you get to do one in June!


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Mirium

Hi everyone,

Mighty99 - I know how you feel. I have been trying for 2 years with 2 miscarriages and surgery to include fibroids included!

Chicken Chaser - that was an interesting story. Although your friend lost her husband, I was happy that she had a baby.

Dashka - It's great that you can get someone new to give their perspective!! Regarding my immune results the doc didn't even mention anything. He knows I was coming from out of state and had scheduled trip already so it might be why he just went ahead and did not bother to analyse. Also, some docs seem to have a standard treatment plan that they recommend when you've had 2 or more miscarriages. That doc sees women from all over the world for miscarriages (no kidding) and so he throws whatever he can at the problem without being reckless. 

Although sometimes though I feel like some of the docs go through their routine and dont have time to analyse enough. I am saying this because I have another story - when I went to NY, that same doc did a uterine swab to test for ureaplasma and mycoplasma and the results came back stating 'Media overgrown with fungus and/or bacteria. Isolation of organism is not possible'. He called me and asked if I had any signs of infection and I did not and that was the end of it. Of course, that had to be a result of the infection I had just days before flying to NY right after an emergency D&E. I kept wondering if this was a problem but could not think of what to do - duh - until I saw an article one day advising to try a course of antibiotics if you're struggling with infertility, to rule out infections. That was months later. I called the doc and he prescribed the antibiotics. I am still worried about that result. I am trying to get more than one round of antibiotics prescribed. I am also planning to buy diflucan one over the counter soon because I researched and read that - that kills fungus while the antibiotics kills bacteria. I have to treat myself lol. 

Big hugs to you. Everything will be alright. I have not figured out how to use emoticons yet... :)


HTJ - I used follistim for 2 cycles and it is quite expensive too. I understand the juggling and budgeting of funds. 

Purplelou & Froliky - thank you both.

LilSluz - Your new doc having to analyze your results sounds great!! That's good news that your immune results were negative - one less thing to worry about. If you find more info about the pharmacy in NY that mails intralipids - can you please let me know? Have you heard of a Dr. Atillah Toth in NY that does antibiotic therapy for IVF success and miscarriages, problems conceiving etc. I don't believe it applies to all cases but some women swear by him. I just wondered if you heard of him.

grkprn - thank you. I wish our docs were like froliky's and would let us do IUIs in unmedicated cycles. Have a good evening

drS - good evening

Good evening to everyone


----------



## Mirium

Hi Honeybee73

I am so sorry. I did not see your post. I think I was typing for so long that you posted while I was typing. I was feeling very down up until yesterday too. You never know until you try - you could be the lucky one. All of us - we just dont know until we try. It's normal to feel down sometimes too but try to do happy things as much as you can. 
Have a good evening


----------



## purplelou

dear honey (bumble) - big big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I think every single one of us has had days/times where we have felt so low and sad and alone. never worry about not having anything chirpy to say!
there is no easy answer although I wish there were! try to do nice things for yourself and look after yourself :hugs:
we are all hear to listen when you want us to be. this is not an easy journey but remember you are not alone.


----------



## LilSluz

Bumble - :hugs::hugs::hugs: This is a very tough journey, honey. But, you never know when things are going to work out in your favor? Do you typically have reg or short cycles? Because that will help your situation (as long as not way too short). Once you chart some, you will see a pattern & can look ahead at your most fertile days (light greenish color) & try to plan around those days if possible? And also, say you just can't work that one out, then you can always have DH's :spermy: frozen or otherwise kept alive & then do IUI's? You DO have lots of possibilities, its just that the key - for ALL of us - is to figure out what our limitations/hurdles/med issues are & then make the best plan we can to try to overcome them. :thumbup:

Your situation certainly isn't impossible, honey. :winkwink: Look at the lot of all of US ladies! We've all got various problems ourselves & some don't even have a DH & we are all just doing our best to get around those problems, really. Its a good thing that you realize that the road may be tough bc the sooner you realize that the sooner you will gain that resolve that we all have (most of the time) & start working on solutions. It ain't gonna be easy, but you DEFINITELY have options so don't even think to count yourself out yet! :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Arrrrr! I just lost my entire frkn post! :dohh: Here's the short version

Miriam - I haven't heard of that Dr but only recently diagnosed RMC & Immunes (last 2-3 mos). Half of the people from South FL are from NYC, so we have much the same treatments, etc & strong ties there, so I should be in good hands ("should"). Does he do anti-b for NK Cells or when there in unexplained infert/RMC issues in general? Interesting! Here is an even better link than I had - a little old but lots of great info about NK Cells & Intralipids (increase in price prob due to sending overseas) - see Sec IV after the list of Dr's for the Pharm's. https://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewtopic.php?t=39200

I'm posting this one separately bc they like to hi-jack my posts w/links in them! They say they're gonna review it, but I just never see those posts again. Hopefully it'll come thru...


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - nowadays they can hopefully transmit electronically! I just faxed over 2 Med Release forms to RE & felt really guilty/bad bc it says I want the files transmitted to IVF FL (& my RE does spec in IVF). So I put "for 2nd opinion RMC Issues" so hopefully he sees that part. He's been so nice to me... (but nice ain't gonna get me pregnant!). Hey, that's great your appt is during vacation - ahhhhh, the stars are aligning in your favor??? Take heed of that one!!! :winkwink: Hope you are feeling better today, honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HTJ - Yay for extra paycheck!!! :happydance: Yes, perfection does take time - just think of what a diamond or pearl has to got thru! :winkwink: :hugs:

Purps - Hope you are handling this 3-day work week well! Is it Tues or Thurs? :winkwink: :hugs:

Dwrgi - Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you during this carzy-busy marking period!!! :flower: 

Agent Butterfly - please come back to home base...classified mission accomplished! :thumbup: :hugs:

Asry - how you doing honey? :cloud9::hugs:

DrS - GL today!!! :flower::hugs:

LadyH - any word about mum? :flow:

Fro - always glad to make you laugh honey. I guess I have an active imagination :haha:. I have a sep post coming to you there chickie :winkwink: :hugs:

:hi: everyone else! :hugs:

Well, I sent everyone on "the list" some reiki last night. The energy was SO strong I almost puked :sick: 3 diff times??? Maybe it was my own bad energy from past crapola violently leaving my body (those are good things, btw!). BUT, just so you guys know, I will be taking everyone on my list to Stonehenge too so you guys will be doing this with me & MAJOR healing energy there!!! There is a "vortex" of energy there so the ancients figured that out & "somehow" got those enormous boulders there. I still gotta read more about it, but very cool... 

(Stats: 6/12 people pregnant so far!! Most LTTC/major issues too! My name keeps being checked off & scratched out, but I'm getting closer...maybe). If anyone else wants to be added, speak up! (I have to get permission first, although I do a general prayer for all BNB ladies). I don't leave for another 6 hours... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Frolicky: *HAPPY 12 WEEKS!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::dance::dance::dance:

I can't believe how fast that went! I know you still have one more little hurdle, but I am sure you are gonna be just perfect in every way!!! And I'll be checking in during my trip (which would normally be kinda lame, but I'll be by myself during part of it, so...:haha::shrug:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry I am serial-posting! but I just found something on NK Cells by Dr. Beer & my worries about optimal levels of NK cells are validated. Of course, mine were 12% (right on the line). there's a little something for everyone in this article - RMC, Unexplained Infert., failed IVF/IUI, failure to implant, etc:

Chapter 1: CD 56+ Natural Killer Cells

Problem 
1. Increase in number 2-12% normal. Above 12% see infertility and pregnancy losses. 
2. Increase in cytotoxicity in NK assay. Cytotoxicity above 15% at 50:1 can damage the embryo. 
3. These cells usually reside in the blood; however, in 2% of women they are so activated they live in the uterus. This is determined by an endometrial biopsy on day 26 of a normal cycle and by the TJ-6 test which finds women whose Natural Killer Cells have become the most activated. 
4. They produce toxic Cytokines (TH-1 cytokines) including Tumor Necrosis Factor (TNF) Alpha. 

Consequences
1. Prevent implantation. 
2. Cause miscarriages by damaging the placental cells, causing decidual necrosis, damage the yolk sac. 
3. Later in pregnancy they cause slowness of the heart rate of the baby, cause an irregular shaped gestational sac that is smaller than normal and amniotic fluid volume that is too small. 
4. They induce subchorionic hemorrhages which can cause spotting, bleeding and can be seen easily on ultrasound. 
5. In some women they can affect the DNA in the eggs so that fragmentation, slow cell division, arrested cell division and poor quality embryos are seen. 

If anyone interested: https://www.ivf-infertility.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4431


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - I am getting all overclempted. (Did you see that Saturday Night Live skit?) Seriously...Thank you so much. I am looking forward to being able to do that for the rest of the ladies on here!! :hugs: That includes YOU!!! :) :flower:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Just a quickie this morning... got to work late because of a *ahem* "doctor's appointment" (okok, so I slept in... needed a mental health day :D ) so I'm pressed for time, but wanted to wish you a *WONDERFUL TRIP, Lovely Lils*!! Stonehenge is amazing (though it's funny, it seems (from my experience) that to many Brits it is just a "pile of old rocks" ... but in the states we learn that it is a mystical, mysterious place!

Be sure to get yourself a "pastie" (pasty?) while you're there... the one I had in Bath was FABulous! And if you have time, you might want to check out the White Horses! (google will explain) I visited the Westbury White Horse which was pretty dang cool!

Sending love and Tinkerbell Baby Dust to each and every one of you... willl try to catch up between jobs tonight!~

*smooch*


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils I have probably missed you but if not have a fantastic time. I didn't know you were a believer and user in the power of stone henge and Reiki. That is fantastic. I often get a lot of reallllyyyy looks when i talk about healing and the powers of nature to change our lives if we ask them to.
It is nice to meet someone of the same mind. Positive healing to you and if there is time I would love you to add me to your list XXX


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Honeybee - :hugs::hugs: hope you are feeling better soon.... Things will work out and I know you will 'find' a way:hugs:

Mirium - so frustrating all that you've been through with the infection and everything.... :hugs:and you have to go to NY each time? Be sure to take probiotics with all the antibiotics -as they can play a little havoc on your system -(they kill the good and bad bacteria) Good luck hun:thumbup:

Froliky - *HAPPY 12 WEEKS!!!!*:happydance:

Lils - thank you for the reiki thoughts and for ALWAYS thinking of us...:hugs: you are WONDERFUL... :thumbup::flower: I have been meaning to tell you that one of my favourite girl names is Lily.. (I love Lily, Lilia, Lilianna.... all of them and hope that if I ever have a girl she is going to have one of those either as first or middle name if I have anything to say about it)... I think it's amazing that your code-name is Lils :winkwink::winkwink::thumbup:- and we got along so great!:flower: For our AD we decided to keep her birth-given name as it was part of her identity.... Thank you for the NK cell info and glad you are getting your file transferred electronically .... amazing! :thumbup: *Have a SUPER-FANTASTIC trip girl!!* :happydance::hugs:

Big hello and hugs to everyone!!

AFM - feeling great today... I walked over to ND at lunch (she is a 10 min walk from work) and picked up some Royal Jelly... She told me a while ago that there are a lot of success stories with it (for egg quality, #follicles etc) and many of her clients going for IVF take it and have noticed a big difference in # and size of follicles.... So I figure since I'm waiting for my RE app't and for tests -I might as well add something else on to my regime and maybe I'll get a natural BFP in the meantime!...wouldn't that be great....:winkwink: Anyway -it can't hurt... and then if I start meds in a few months/fall I'll stop it. The brand that she recommends that is really good is in capsule form (concentrated powder in capsule) and it's 500mg "GLORY BEE" -is from Oregon (US) Here is the website:

https://www.glorybee.com/shop/Vegetarian-Royal-Jelly-Capsules-500-mg-15780.html

You shouldn't take if you are allergic to bees/honey products. It takes a few months to improve quality of eggs. ND told me to take 2 X 500mg /day (separately). I've read many success stories online with it too...:coffee:especially for older women.

I just noticed she charged me $25 +tax and the website sells for $10.95 for same thing - wow what a mark up :dohh:.... I don't know maybe there is too much shipping up to Canada or something.... It's ridiculous.
Lils - you know the Wondfo preg.tests you mentioned - I can't order from amazon.com (won't allow me -as some products don't ship here cause they offer the same thing on the Canadian site amazon.ca for MUCH MUCH More... I think CDN was 40 Opks and only 10 preg tests for $27/28 and all I need are the preg tests.... GO FIGURE - sometimes it sucks living here for that reason... It's weird cause I order stuff from the US site all the time -but there are certain things that they won't ship.

Well better go now I'm blabbering !!! love and hugs to all!! xoxo:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Lil yes I am coming to Bath! Look forward to seeing you have a great flight xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs: :happydance::happydance::wacko::winkwink::flower:

Hope that covers everyone :haha:

Sorry only getting on when it is time for bed :dohh:

Sending lots of love to everyone. Congrats Froliky :happydance: and I will see lilS, dwrgi and lady H on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

*OOooh you lucky girls get to MEET !!! *:yipee::wohoo::yipee: Cant wait to hear how it goes!!! :happydance: I would've loved to join you Lils, LadyH, Butterfly & Dwirgi!! :hugs:

You guys ARE going to have a fabulous time :friends::wine: :lolly::cloud9:

I hope LilS you have a safe trip and find Stonehenge to be all you have dreamed it to be :flower:

I wish all of you ladies here have a wonderful weekend and sunshine in your life :coolio::icecream:

ps. Dashka, I used Royal Jelly also!! Capsules and got some honey that had it and used it in my tea. I prob used it for 4-5 months. I also found it helping (or just the honey) me with my allergies that hit me in spring when tree leaves etc. start blooming.


----------



## Ella_E

dashka said:


> Ella E. - I just noticed that you are from Toronto - Me too!! oh guess I'm going to have to be more careful what I say!!::haha::haha:hugs: Love your avatar too

Ahahahaha! I guess I have to be careful too! hehe.... kidding. Thanks! :winkwink:


----------



## dashka

ASRY------ Happy 11 weeks girl!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:

Thanks for the Royal Jelly comment... I used to take bee pollen to prevent seasonal allergies... But then didn't need it anymore... However think they returned this year! If I take now it will make worse I find ... Once pollen is in the air. hopefully the RJ will do it's wonders on me!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!! Just popping by to say huge hello to everybody, and welcome to the newbies!

Up to my eyes in exam marking, and haven't had a second to myself. Up to script no. 176 (out of 356), so getting there but it's a slog. :nope::nope::nope:

Love to you all, and looking forward to meeting Butterfly, Lil and maybe Lady H in Bath on Sunday!!! Yikes!!!! 

Mwoah mwoah everybody, 

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Hello lovely ladies!
I have a few minutes only cos Im am trying to fix something on my work computer and it's driving me to distraction, but I wanted to send you all hugs and loves :hugs:
hope you are all having a fab Friday (although it feels like a wednesday !! lol) and also have a wonderful weekend

safe trip to Lils :hugs:
Dwrgi - have a little break chick - you deserve it!!
and Congrats to Asry and Frols!! :yipee:

xxxxx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls!

Hope everyone is well today. It is a beautiful day here in Ohio, albeit H-O-T, but still spectacular! It is so lovely, in fact, that I tried to get my boss to let me work from home for the rest of the afternoon... but sadly, that was a BFN :dohh:

Lils, LadyH, Butterfly & Dwirgi - Have a fabulous time, girls!! :happydance: Lils... let us know when you can that you got there safely!

Purps - :hugs: right back attcha girlie!

Dwrgi - I feel ya girl... thankfully my grading project only lasts until Monday, June 18... then I'll be done for the season. Sad to be losing that income, :shrug: but THRILLED to not have to work 15 hour days anymore! :happydance: Hang in there! You can handle anything as long as you know it will end! :thumbup: Give everyone hugs for us in Bath!!

Drs - Gosh, I thought that a sperm count was something every lab/doctor did when using frozen/ds. Mine does a count with every vial and gives me a paper that I have to sign indicating that i am aware of the count!

With that... DP and I have decided for sure to use a different donor this month. We aren't ruling out our first donor for future use, but we found a donor that we like almost as much... The problem is that the volume of the new DS vial is 1/2 of what our first choice was... and the sperm count guarantee is half as well... but, something else that is halved...is the price, and we need that right now. Actually, the price is about 1/3 of what our first choice was... The bank we chose our first donor from had a sperm count guarantee of 20 million, but our donor was always at LEAST 60million, and once was 80million. This new bank only guarantees 6.5-9.5 million, thus, the much lower price...fxed that he far exceeds the guarantee.

So, with this decision, our chances of a bfp this cycle are decreased some, but we still will have a chance... otherwise we wouldn't have been able to try this cycle at all. I will be quite interested to see what the sperm count is post-wash to determine if we keep using this donor or not. DP absolutely thrilled that he is 100% Danish...makes her feel like there is a chance of some of her gene pool leaking in :D

Regardless, only time will tell, and I am going to be focusing intensely on patience and reducing stress this cycle... and NOT symptom spotting! :haha: :shrug:

:hi::hi::hi::hi::dance::dance::tease::loopy:

Lots of love and baby dust to all the TTC 35+ ladies! SMOOCHIES!


----------



## drsquid

hit- yeah doc didnt do counts cause he said in training they did them evertime and they were always normal.. sigh. part of me is still tempted by the first donor (now that im doing ivf it doenst matter) even though i dont really believe in fate etc.. given that it is uncommon for it to be abnormal... i decided maybe there is a reason and went with someone else. 

just got my blood drawn and go back at 11 for us (since i work across the street and they cant do my us til 11 and prefer to draw the blood earlier i just walk over twice).


----------



## Mirium

Hi everyone,

I am at work so I am asking a quick question. Tomorrow is day 5 of my cycle and I would like to start temping. I have never done it before. I do not know the intricacies that we sometimes learn through trial and error so would it be worth it to start on day 5? Thanks guys.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Mirium, I'm also on CD5 and only just started charting myself. I started last cycle on CD17. I don't think it really matters what day you start it all starts to give you information on what is going on. Good luck.


----------



## purplelou

Miriam, it's definitely worth starting now, , you'll still get the post ov rise as its unlikely you have already ov'd

:hugs:

Watch out its quite addictive!


----------



## Ella_E

Mirium said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am at work so I am asking a quick question. Tomorrow is day 5 of my cycle and I would like to start temping. I have never done it before. I do not know the intricacies that we sometimes learn through trial and error so would it be worth it to start on day 5? Thanks guys.

Purplelou is correct. It's highly unlikely you've already O'd (the earliest I've heard of is maybe CD 8). CD5 is early enough to start. That way you can see if there's a slight dip and then a rise in temps (which indicates that you have O'd). And then you'd still be able to see if your temps remain high for 18+ days after O (which many say is a good sign that you're probably preggers). But we all know that everyone is different.

I've been temping for 2 months, and yes I guess it is addictive, lol. What I find is that right around the time AF is supposed to arrive, I don't sleep very well (because I'm waking up at night wondering "will my temps drop today?..which would mean that AF is on her way....Or will then still be high?"). So I find that it stresses me out around the time AF is expected. 

Nice to meet you! Hope you have a great weekend :)


----------



## nessaw

hey ladies have a lovely time in bath this weekend xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Come and join us! More the merrier!! X


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi any other tips on parking, was going to,park and ride as you suggested but does not run Sundays.


----------



## nessaw

thank.you.I would love to but am at a wedding this weekend.next time though...x


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Dwrgi any other tips on parking, was going to,park and ride as you suggested but does not run Sundays.

Hmm, am going to do the same as Butterfly I think. Haven't had time to look it up on t'internet. Will do that tonight. 

Hope all okay?????

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Dwrgi any other tips on parking, was going to,park and ride as you suggested but does not run Sundays.
> 
> Hmm, am going to do the same as Butterfly I think. Haven't had time to look it up on t'internet. Will do that tonight.
> 
> Hope all okay?????
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yep all good, have downloaded a Bath car park map onto iPad so will bring that with me! :happydance::flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Have a fab time in Bath girls - will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Ladies! Greetings from Bath, UK!!! It is weird bc it is 10:30pm & it is still kinda light outside &#8211; neat! I finally got wifi & checkin on you guys &#8211; 

Chicken &#8211; you&#8217;re in, honey & on the reiki list! Awesome you love energy healing too! :thumbup: 

Dashka, what&#8217;s funny is my fake name is just a nickname where &#8220;Lil&#8221; is just short for &#8220;Little&#8221; (long story), but my real name actually means &#8220;Lilly&#8221;, so that&#8217;s really crazy huh? Thanks for RJ info, as I had it on my list to order too :thumbup: for same reasons! That sux Amazon doesn&#8217;t shit wondfo&#8217;s to UK :growlmad:

Asry &#8211; *HAPPY 11 WEEKS!!!!*

Purps - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HTJ &#8211; BFN on work :haha:! :happydance: on going for it this cycle! Yay!!!!

Lady H &#8211; Yay for joining us!!!

Dwrgi &#8211;I just tried to txt you & it said it went thru but my stupid global phonme keeps doing weird stuff. I keep getting txt msgs from phone co. saying nothing &#8211; at all??? Gonna call them bc its driving me nuts even if its not you trying to txt me. Its prob too late for me to call so I will check BNB in morning as well (PM?)

Butterfly &#8211; see you soon honey &#8211; anything you wear will be fine as long as you can go in the water :thumbup: Oh, should I mention that the girl I met tonight said Thermae changing rooms are unisex? :blush: Not walking around naked, but&#8230;I guess like a unisex toilet would be? I suppose while in Rome&#8230; :haha: 

AFM &#8211; I tried cider tonight (OK, & last night &#8211; I have to try every kind while I&#8217;m here :haha: ). I&#8217;m hooked &#8211; love it! Also completely love & won&#8217;t know what to do without &#8220;pies&#8221; (chicken & mush, chicken & veg) &#8211; yummmmmmm! Loved London & hope it never changes! Bath is a really neat city so far...:thumbup: Eek, battery about to die, even tho plugged in...? xoxox


----------



## dashka

Lils... So glad you're having a great time! So cool about your name...:winkwink: Enjoy!!!!!!

Have a great time in Bath girls!!! I want to hear the funny stories when you guys meet!! :thumbup:

HTJ .. Glad you are going for another this month!

DrS ... Hope you are doing ok?

Sending everyone hellos and hugs and have a great Sunday!:hugs:

Xoxo


----------



## nessaw

my boyf got a new job today-woop woop!!x


----------



## Lady H

Nessa, that's good news.

Had a wonderful day in Bath with Lil, Butterfly and Dwrgi. Loooong wallow in the lovely warm Spa then a nice meal. As expected the ladies were as wonderful in the flesh as I expected. Felt like I had known them a long time. Weird to know so much about someone when you have never met! :flower::flower:

Hope you are all well and bracing yourselves for Monday..... :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

I agree, Lady H, really really lovely day!! We shall have to schedule round 2!!

Love to everybody, will try and catch up with everybody this week, 

Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Glad you got home safe xxxxxxx Defo up for another!


----------



## LilSluz

I 3rd that one LadyH! :thumbup: It was so WONDERFUL to meet Dwrgi, Butterfly & LadyH :happydance::happydance::happydance: I felt like I've known them for years :winkwink: We are all blonde too, :dohh: (The Four Non Blondes have nothing on us! "The BNB Blondes do Bath") :haha: 

It was sooooo nice & relaxing & we had such a lovely, incredibly delish lunch too. Dwrgi is as funny & spunky in person as she is on BNB :haha:, Lady H is a very sweet, cute lady & I'm so happy she got to join us :flower: & Butterfly is such a kind-soul :awww: who appears to have been thru some of the same battles (& lost) as I have with extreme sports :dohh:. All such beautiful, wonderful ladies - truly :friends: I feel so blessed to have them come & meet me, espec since some had to drive pretty far :cry: :friends:... (Ok, tearing up...)

We did laugh a lot & carry on about funny cultural, language & food differences, as that could really make for hours of fun between us all :haha:. Of course I was the odd man out in the accent department, so we all got to make fun of my American accent :p. And Dwrgi has a thick Welsh accent, so she got picked on a little too. :haha: (Americans love British accents so they all could have pretty much told me to F off & I'd think it was cute - lol!) But it was also quite a treat to talk to women _in-person_ about TTC issues - women who are in the same proverbial boat :thumbup: I wish we had a whole weekend, as the time seemed to go by so fast & I think we could have probably talked for days & days on end...:hugs::kiss:

So glad you ladies made it back OK :thumbup:. Butterfly check in when you can honey so I don't worry :winkwink:. Thanks again ladies & you surely must do it again! :cloud9::hugs:

My only wish is that every one else on here could have been there, too. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

What a great day with lovely ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance: - think everyone else has covered it :haha: Bath was amazing too :thumbup: loved meeting the girls :friends: :cloud9:

Stopped at a friends on the way back to my sisters and it chucked it down with rain on the way so there were speed restrictions :dohh: but home safe :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

sounds like you guys all had fun =)


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks for the thoroug report LilS! :thumbup: I knew you guys would have a wonderful time !!!!:happydance::happydance: I'm sure you all made friends for life connection to eachother, and will remember this forever :cloud9:

Hope you enjoy the rest of the trip and eat a lot of pies :pizza: and enjoy your ciders!!! Yummy...what I'd do for some Strongbow/Crowmoore dry applecider...:smug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls! I hope that normal service can be resumed as far as I am concerned, re. B&B! Back to school, so am allowed to think of other things than marking!!! 221 scripts down, about 130 to go if I do my usual allocation, but I might ask for another 280 as I need the dosh!!! :cry::cry: Got until June 25th so should be manageable!!

Well, little did we know that we have a dead ringer for Sheryl Crow in our midst! Lil-you STUNNER!!! We were all dead jell of you when we walked off-tall, ticked, skinny, ticked, beautiful, ticked!!!! And super lovely, tick!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Lovely lovely Butterfly-I reckon I'm going to get A to keep teaching me the golf moves and we can have a golf spa weekend next time! Did I tell you I'm now working on my draw (whilst trying to aim AWAY from the church windows!)??? :winkwink: Glad you got back safely, and keep testing hun!! Big :hugs::hugs:, Axxx

Hia Lovely Lady H-did you manage the lasagne when you got in??? I felt REALLY tired last night-I think it was the thermae spring waters!!! Please get hubby to chase up those SA tests-you need it done NOW!!!! :hugs:

Neesaw-good job on hubby's new job. One less thing to worry about! 

Dashka-how are you hun?? Think I read you have an imminent appointment? This is good news, I hope you can organise logistics to get the ball rolling! GL to you, Axxx

HTJ-seem to remember you said you were going for a sample with fewer sperm. It astonishes me that we're talking MILLIONS of the little buggers, so I'm sure that it won't make any difference to you at all. Just go for it!! 

Dr S-how are the stimms going? Hope you're eating loads of protein and drinking loads of water! GL!

Purple-how are you hun??? Have heard loads about your little bump!! I bet it's super cute! :hugs:

Asry-I think we can safely say that Lil will have a few ciders on you this week, especially as she's staying in a West Country pub on Friday night!!! :winkwink::winkwink: Congratulations on being 11 weeks-where does the time go??? 

Chicken-how are you hun?? Big :hugs: to you, Axxx

Greek-ditto to you-big :hugs:

Twinks, Missy, HA, Never, Frolicky, Newbies, and anybody I've foolishly forgotten to include, big :hugs::hugs: to you all! 

Like I said to the girls yesterday, this month doesn't count for me, as I'll be starting the stimms next month and they will get me to take norethisterone from next Thursday onwards to delay AF until they want her to arrive. Flip-where has the time gone?? REALLY REALLY don't want to do another IVF, but what are the options??? So, got to get back on that IVF horse. Grrr..

Love to you all, and hope you have a good week,

Axxxx :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw - that's fab news for your dh!! :)

Dwrgi, Butterfly, LadyH and Lils - I am so happy youve had such a fab time yesterday - I was delighted for you when I saw it wasn't pouring with rain when I got up yesterday!! :hugs:
and lils - pies and cider!! lol.....you'll be a proper Brit before you know it!

huge huge :hugs: to everyone else, I hope you ladies are all well and ready for this week, doesn't Monday come around super fast!!

big loves 

Lou x


----------



## purplelou

Oh and Dwrgi - lovely I will thinking of you and sending you positive vibes and loves for IVF :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Dwrgi

Honeybee73 said:


> Hmmm any chance sperm can survive inside you for two weeks as I'm relying on it lol!!!
> 
> My ovulation day keeps moving as my temp has gone up every day for about 6 days now, kind of hope it's wrong and that I ovulated 3 days earlier or only yesterday. I was much less obsessed when I was just ignorantly thinking about it :)
> 
> Glad you all had a nice time in bath. Wish I lived nearer x

Technically, sperm CAN survive for up to five days, so FX you've caught the right time! Try not to worry, there is so much to get anxious about. We wouldn't get out of bed if we worried about every aspect of it... GL hun!!!

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Really glad you all had a fab time - sounds like it was just lovely!! xx


----------



## Mirium

Hi everyone,

Girls that was so wonderful that you were able to meet! Have a great day all!


----------



## Rowanbud

Hi ladies! I'm 36 and TTC#1. I invested in a clear blue fertility monitor 2 months ago & last month (on the 2nd cycle) it picked up my peak time so I'm counting that cycle as our first 'properly' trying. AF arrived today but I'm trying to stay hopeful & positive as I know it's bound to take a little longer now. 
How long have you all been TTC? Is anybody else using the CBFM?


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

So glad you ladies were able to meet up in Bath! I SOOO wish I could have been there!:winkwink::thumbup:

Lils - thanks for the descriptions... wow all blond eh?? I always pictured Dwrgi with darker hair - I don't know why.... (but then again -I remember Dwrgi said she got brunette and hated it...so not sure why I thought that):dohh:
So glad you are enjoying yourself .... pies and cider! wow.... I don't think I've ever tried cider.... does it taste like beer? Enjoy!!!:hugs::hugs:

Nessaw - glad to hear that your BF got the job! awesome! Hope that will make things easier for you now..:thumbup:

Dwrgi - GL with the marking.....:thumbup: Wow can't believe it's almost time for you to start meds again.... that came up fast (for me)... You are so going to kick this next IVF's butt!..... :thumbup::hugs: That means you'll have the summer off right? I sooo should have went into teaching. (My sister is a teacher too). Yes my appointment with RE is July 23 and it will be here before we know it. 

Hello to everyone out there - hope you have a great week!!! 

xoxo


----------



## dashka

Welcome Rowanbud! I just turned 40 and have been TTC for 10 years... (I know crazy right?) Hope your stay is short and sweet....:flower: Also - I don't use the CB monitor - I use the opk strips.... Start at Day 9 once a day and then when I see a faint line - test 2x /day until darkest line... (I usually ov around day 11/12)

GL to you!!


----------



## nessaw

hi everyone thanks for your lovely msgs.glad you had a great time meeting up.will def be up for it if/when you meet again.

welcome rowanbud.this is my 8th cycle trying.I also use the opks.had blood tests last month which showed I hadn't ovulated.

so went today for another cd21 blood test just for the progesterone to see if last month was a one off.fingers crossed.waiting now for appt for ultra sound.

also picked up pot for boyf sperm analysis.he tried to moan about the indigbity to which i gave a thorough description of smear tests, colposcopies and every other lovely test a woman gets to endure.he shut up quite quickly.


----------



## purplelou

Hi rowan! Welcome to the thread!
I used the cbfm and like you it seemed to find my peaks on the second month of using it.
It worked for me! ( and we got pregnant on month 5 of using it)
Good Luck Hun!

Big :hugs: al!
I have some news from today, but it is sensitive so please don't read unless you are feeling ok and not delicate at all!

I am going to put it in a spoiler!

Again...don't read unless you want to know baby news! And please don't reply cos I don't want to upset anyone!


Spoiler
Scan today showed everything is good, and we are having a baby girl!!! :pink:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've replied in your journal xx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi ladies!

So very glad that those meeting in Bath had such a wonderful time! It sounds relaxing, and emotional, and wonderful! :hugs: :happydance:

I'm swamped at work today and super busy, but wanted to let ya'll know that I'm still lurking around here... just trying to not obsess nearly as much about ttc as I did last month and that means staying off the computer much more than I had been!

DP and I are doing fine. I'm working both jobs for the rest of this week and part of next, so stress levels are pretty elevated. Thankfully that 2nd job is only seasonal and is expected to finish for the season next week. 

I Started my Clomid again yesterday, so back on the boat for this cycle. I have been a bad girl since BFN... lots of advil, allergy meds, artificial sweetners, soda and junk food, so getting back on track with water and eating semi-healty foods. Back to the expensive organic produce to try to avoid those bad, bad xenoestrogens and eating cage-free, vegitarian fed eggs/meats when convenient and affordable (why is eating healthy so much more dang expensive??? :shrug:) 

Also researching a supplement routine ... I already take a monthly B-12 shot and 2 tbs daily of wheat germ, now I'm thinking about adding psyllium, Royal Jelly, oat straw, red raspberry and folic acid. I'm also trying to figure out if False Unicorn Root lives up to the hype. My prenatal has a DHA capsule that I take with it. Going to keep up with the Reiki massages as we are able, and I'm considering a pre-conception massage with Becoming Mom spa. 

Speaking of which...I have read many varied opinions online about massage being good for fertility vs. having no impact on fertility... does anyone have experience or knowledge to share about that?

Sending love and smoochies to each and every one of you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Hi rowan! Welcome to the thread!
> I used the cbfm and like you it seemed to find my peaks on the second month of using it.
> It worked for me! ( and we got pregnant on month 5 of using it)
> Good Luck Hun!
> 
> Big :hugs: al!
> I have some news from today, but it is sensitive so please don't read unless you are feeling ok and not delicate at all!
> 
> I am going to put it in a spoiler!
> 
> Again...don't read unless you want to know baby news! And please don't reply cos I don't want to upset anyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Scan today showed everything is good, and we are having a baby girl!!! :pink:

Lovely news!!! There, didn't give anything away!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Hey ladies

Sadly I'm back. I went for my NT scan and was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks and baby only measuring 10 weeks. :sadangel: We'd had scans at 6 and 8 weeks and both showed a lovely strong heartbeat, and it doesn't help knowing that if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks you've got a 98% probability of the pregnancy carrying on with no problems, so we were in the unlucky 2%. Anyway, I had a D&C on Saturday night and am now home recovering both physically and emotionally. All the details are in my journal if you want them. :cry:

Purple - what wonderful news!!! Soooo exciting! :thumbup:

I hope everyone has been doing ok and that there have been more exciting BFPs since I disappeared. And big :hugs: to everyone else and :wave: to all the newbies.

I'm now going to go and make an attempt at catching up on everything that's been going on here.


----------



## drsquid

Manu- I'm so so sorry


----------



## Mirium

Manuiti, I am so so sorry!! I have had 2 mmc - 1 after we saw the heartbeat too and now I am trying to conceive again. All the best to you!


----------



## Rowanbud

manuiti said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sadly I'm back. I went for my NT scan and was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks and baby only measuring 10 weeks. :sadangel: We'd had scans at 6 and 8 weeks and both showed a lovely strong heartbeat, and it doesn't help knowing that if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks you've got a 98% probability of the pregnancy carrying on with no problems, so we were in the unlucky 2%. Anyway, I had a D&C on Saturday night and am now home recovering both physically and emotionally. All the details are in my journal if you want them. :cry:
> 
> Purple - what wonderful news!!! Soooo exciting! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone has been doing ok and that there have been more exciting BFPs since I disappeared. And big :hugs: to everyone else and :wave: to all the newbies.
> 
> I'm now going to go and make an attempt at catching up on everything that's been going on here.

Oh that is so very sad. I'm really sorry to hear your sad news. I had a MC at 6 weeks a couple of months ago and it's both physically and emotionally devastating. You will recover and you will have your beautiful baby. Stay strong and, although it's very hard, try to look ahead and see what wonderful things are there for you xxx


----------



## Rowanbud

purplelou said:


> Hi rowan! Welcome to the thread!
> I used the cbfm and like you it seemed to find my peaks on the second month of using it.
> It worked for me! ( and we got pregnant on month 5 of using it)
> Good Luck Hun!
> 
> Big :hugs: al!
> I have some news from today, but it is sensitive so please don't read unless you are feeling ok and not delicate at all!
> 
> I am going to put it in a spoiler!
> 
> Again...don't read unless you want to know baby news! And please don't reply cos I don't want to upset anyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Scan today showed everything is good, and we are having a baby girl!!! :pink:

Congratulations on your happy news!!! :flower:
5 months doesn't seem tooooo long a wait so I hope I'm as lucky as you!


----------



## purplelou

manu honey - again huge loves and gentle :hugs: to you xxxx look after yourself sweetie!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Manu, so sorry to hear your news :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rowanbud

Hi everyone
Hi Dashka and Nessaw. Thanks for replying :0) I used OPk's on the first and 2nd cycle alongside the monitor because I didn't quite believe that it was going to pick up a peak for me...don't know why I thought that really! :wacko: Anyway, I think I will take your advice and carry on using them alongside the monitor as the monitor used FMU and the OPKs I can use in the afternoon/early evening. Belt and braces I think - not that I'm planning a military operation or anything (honest...:blush:)
My DP is on night shifts during my next fertile period, which is very helpful grrr! I did point out that it will be a month of random quickies this month as we're like ships that cross in the night when he's on that shift pattern - fortunately he didn't seem to mind the idea haha! :winkwink: So it's fingers crossed.
It's really nice to be able to share with ladies similar in age, I must say. I feel absolutely ancient on some sites and threads when most ladies are at least 10 years younger than me! :flower:


----------



## drhouse

Hi all,

I'm new, to internet forums and TTC!!! I am 37 - spent too long on my career (am a doctor) and now with a lower than expected AMH. Only did the test to make me feel better that our wedding had to be pushed back - OH has a 12 year old son who lives in the UK and the ex gets to decide when the wedding is due to her holiday requirements - bless!. The unexpected crap amh result was a downer!. So we have started trying before our wedding next year. There's no pressure - the wedding is in July 13 - so it better happen this month!!!! as we can't try next month (OH is away seeing said 12 year old during the best week of the month) and the next three might be labouring while walking down the aisle! (would that be bad? at this point would move the wedding!!) Due for my period in about a week. Good luck to you all. This is NOT how it was supposed to be. I guess you girls are all with me in the same boat.


----------



## drhouse

ps am not an o and g.
pps have besties that have tried for 5 years - it is tough.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi and welcome drhouse :hi: (and rowanbud think I missed you before) :flower:

What is an o and g??! :wacko::shrug:


----------



## drhouse

O and G = obstetrician and gynaecologist!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Well, it looks like we're back to the drawing board. We had chosen a new sperm donor for this cycle based on traits and heritage, but his sc numbers were really low... as in, under 10million. Called our doc and he expressed that he is ADAMANTLY OPPOSED to us using this donor. I asked him about doing 2 inseminations this month or about combining 2 samples to double the number/chances and he said he will "do whatever we want" but he is still adamantly opposed to this donor. He said he would rather see us not inseminate this month versus using sub-par sperm. Unfortunately, I think he is right. It is sad, cause this guy was perfect for us... and with DPs strict requirements re: donors heritage, our options are very few and far between. This guys GOOD samples are soldout, and there are no more coming.

Nurse asked why we had decided to change donors... I explained that in addition to financial concerns, DP has a "Three strikes and you're out" mentality re: donor sperm. Nurse said that's not a terribly bad idea. 

Soooo... now we are on the hunt again for a new donor... but we have to have one picked, purchased and shipped by tomorrow afternoon... and unfortunately, it looks like we may have to go with California Cryobank... they are a great bank from what I hear, but it is unfortunate because they are SO DANG EXPENSIVE!! Instead of going $300 cheaper with the sub-par guy, we are now going to have to go $200 higher!! :cry: I dunno if we can swing it ... :shrug: DP is going to crunch some numbers tonight to see what we can do.

I woner if I have anything of value I can pawn :haha: :blush: :haha:

REALLY hoping to not have to cancel this month since I'm already taking the Clomid.


----------



## Mirium

Hi all,

Rowanbud - welcome and all the best on this journey!

drhouse - welcome. I am 38 and have been trying for 2 years with 2 mmc included. My amh came back as 1.38 but I pushed it to the back of my mind since some people claim that stress can affect the results etc. Also, some women over 40 with results less than 1 seem to be getting pregnant so I hope that it is not as important as it seems.

HTJ - I hope everything works out for this cycle!!

lilsluz - I missed your earlier post. I was just going back over the thread this morning. Regarding that Dr. Toth (he was not the dr I saw, I saw a dr. scher). I spoke to him on the phone once though and he seems a tad bit eccentric however he is known for bacterial/antibiotic work and some women with infertility are turning to him. He believes that a lot of times - high natural killer cell activity, miscarriages and IVF failures are due to underlying infections. He claims that the general medical community does not culture/test blood/urine samples for infections for long enough/enough days. Seems like what they do is see if the bacteria grows for a few days (something like that) and the medical community does not do it efficiently or for long enough. Some women swear by him. Also it seems to me that the Napro method of diagnosing and treating infertility prescribe antibiotics in their protocol too. I have done alot of prowling on the internet so excuse me. I will call the NY pharmacy or ask my doc in NY about the intralipid injections vs through IV. Thank you.

Dashka, dwrigi, grkprn, lady h, ella_e, chicken chaser, nessaw, drsquid, bumble, mighty99 - hope I did not miss someone. I wish everyone all the best this cycle!!

I have been concerned a bit because in the first 10 days of my cycle approx. - my uterus feels sort of dry and achy, sort of sore and tender. I did a hysteroscopy in March and the dr said he removed a fairly small of scarring (most likely from D&Cs) but that the uterus was fine. I was worried about Asherman's syndrome. I have worked hard so far at trying to get a baby. I flew all the way to Boston to see that doc because I was advised that a doc has to be skilled to treat Asherman's or scar removal. I have been trying to secure the best care for myself so I did this even though my RE was saying my uterus was fine... :) This soreness was there even before I did my hysterocopy. It might be hormonal. Another thing ladies - after my 2nd D&C, my period is only 2 days, sometimes 2 and a half days. My normal was always 3 days. Sorry to be unleashing on you guys but if you guys have any info please let me know. The docs dont seem to know why the period lessens and they all seem to think that it's fine but I want what I had before. That's when I got pregnant.. :) .

Have a great day to everyone!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi DrHouse and welcome :flower:
I hope your stay here is short
I dont have personal experience of the amh, but I know there have been ladies here whose amh results were low and they did get pregnant!!
in fact I am sure one of those ladies is now pregnant with baby # 2 :D

anyway :hi:




Hope all you other love ladies are well and having a nice day!! I was super busy this morning at work and it's calmed right down now which is lovely, but now time is dragging and I want to go home!!! lol!


----------



## froliky2011

I will catch up with everyone later. I am a bit sad for Manuiti! Sorry honey!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have a spoiler too and don't want anyone to read if they will be hurt or something. :hugs: to you all!! I am so glad you all had a great time at the bath and meeting. That is so wonderful!! :flower:


Spoiler
AFM: Scan went well. Doctor said I am low risk. Blood results will be back in 5 business days but I guess from the scan he felt comfortable saying the pregnancy and baby are very healthy. It's so scary. To get so far and know anything can happen. In any case the doctor and us tech called the baby a 'wild' and 'drama' child because it would not stop moving and liked to hold it's hand on it's forehead, the way Lil described when she wanted to faint. Maybe it's tired of my choice of radio tunes. Lol! In addition, the baby is measuring 13 weeks and 5 days (more than a week ahead). Crazy.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

*sigh*

Found three donors at California and all three of them could be great.

My first choice said "Call for availability" - so I did - his last vials are being shipped out today (and he really would have been absolutely perfect for us). 

Second and third choices ONLY have IUI avail... my doc wants ICI only because they do their OWN wash. If it is washed twice, it reduces the motility significantly.

Dang! Dang! DANG!

Ohhh i **hate** this! The pressure of having to have all of this decided and ordered by tomorrow is making it so much harder! Shouldn't choosing a frozen pop be FUN?? :cry:

I'm going to put an ad online that says:

2MWF seek ANY WM with dark hair and dark eyes ... who has an afinity for Playboy, dixie cups, and helping those less fortunate...reproductively speaking.

Oh, sorry. Was that crass? 

I'm so frustrated I could just give up! But... I'm not gonna... :D


----------



## nessaw

manu I'm so sorry.look after yourself x


----------



## nessaw

welcome drhouse.hope you don't have to wait too long.x


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies....

Manu - oh hunny - again I'm soooo sorry :cry:.... I can't believe that this happened.:cry::cry::hugs: I feel gutted for you :cry: Also wrote on your journal... .... Sending HUGE :hugs::hugs: ..... we're here for you when you need us...:hugs:

Nessaw - glad BF is doing the SA - they really have no idea what we go through do they?:dohh:

Purple - lovely spoiler xoxo :hugs:- wrote in your journal as well!:happydance:

Frolicky - thanks for your spoiler too - Great news!!:hugs::hugs::flower: I feel relieved for you -I know how nervous you've been...:hugs:

Rowanbud - hope you and DH are ships that cross in the night often then...:winkwink: I know how hard that is - as my DH had weird shifts for years a while ago...Hang in there!:hugs:

HTJ - good for you - going back to eating healthier... I know it is really tough and expensive - but it depends on what you can afford. We don't buy organic meats (too expensive for sure for us)... but I try to get organic eggs, and some fruits/veggies - but again only do what I can and every little bit helps.... Glad your doc was honest and didn't make you go through this cycle if he didn't think it would work with that SD.... Hope you get the new SD in time!:hugs:

Dr. House - welcome to this thread - it really is great....:flower: Congrats on your upcoming (next year) wedding.... Don't put too much pressure on yourself for it to happen at a specific time... you will drive yourself crazy! That said - I hope your stay here is short and sweet....:flower::winkwink:

Hello and big hugs to all the wonderful ladies out there!

xoxo


----------



## dashka

and to our travelling ladies....

Lils - how are you doing hun???:kiss::hugs: 

Pad - are you still in Florida???:kiss::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - hope you get through the reports this week!:flower:

Asry - do you have your next scan this week? hope you're ok....:hugs:

Butterfly - how are you doing hun??:hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Aaaaand now I find out that the donor we HAVE been using has NO vials left.

Well... so much for my backup plan...

FAaaaaabulous. Remember what I said about not giving up? Hmm. May have to rethink that one.

*sigh*

It has been one of _those_ days....

Good thing I believe that tomorrow will always be better!!


----------



## Lady H

drhouse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new, to internet forums and TTC!!! I am 37 - spent too long on my career (am a doctor) and now with a lower than expected AMH. Only did the test to make me feel better that our wedding had to be pushed back - OH has a 12 year old son who lives in the UK and the ex gets to decide when the wedding is due to her holiday requirements - bless!. The unexpected crap amh result was a downer!. So we have started trying before our wedding next year. There's no pressure - the wedding is in July 13 - so it better happen this month!!!! as we can't try next month (OH is away seeing said 12 year old during the best week of the month) and the next three might be labouring while walking down the aisle! (would that be bad? at this point would move the wedding!!) Due for my period in about a week. Good luck to you all. This is NOT how it was supposed to be. I guess you girls are all with me in the same boat.

Welcome DrH to the best thread! :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Manuiti sorry you had to come back with such sad news :hugs:

Mirium my AF is only two days too. My GP said its not a problem but with no BFP in 14 months of trying I'm not so sure. Let me know if you find out anything more. :shrug:

HTJ what a nightmare. You must be so close to running out somewhere and grabbing a suitable looking guy! :hugs:

Rowanbud welcome :coffee:

Frolicky great news :flower::thumbup:

AFM had a cup of "proper" coffee today and a can of Coke. Rebel! Have decided to be chilled this month within reason as it is my birthday month. I will only turn 40once so am going to enjoy it, no regrets. :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Purple - :thumbup: Great news :hugs:

manuiti - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Rowanbud - I hope your DP shifts don't get in the way for you :hugs: I understand what you me an about how nice it is to talk to women our own age rather than teens and twenties, I feel the same :hugs:

drhouse - Hi Lovely to meet you, I hope you get your BFP soon.

froliky2011 - :thumbup::hugs: Liking the spoiler.

HTJ - I hope you can sort out your donor soon, it must be so frustrating for you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and hugs to you all:hugs:

AFM - I'm doing Ok but if any of you ladies could have a quick peek at my chart and let me know what you think I would really appreciate it. I'm waiting to Ov and temp is a bit up and down.


----------



## froliky2011

Chicken - It looks like you are below the cover line. It looks pretty good. Now just wait for the spike again. It looks like your cover line is above 36? Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Rowanbud

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

DrHouse - I am totally with you on the career thing. I'm a teacher and hve been so focused on climbing the ladder and I suddenly had a massive wake-up call! I have to ask, though, what AMH levels are and how you test for them? I was reading last night about how fertility is reduced after 35 and absolutely scared myself to death! I gave up before i gave myself nightmares.

I went to my Slimming world class yesterday too. I've let things slip for a month or so and have put a few pounds on and was really annoyed with myself. I have to lose some weight to give myself the best chance I can but it's so hard! It's more difficult than giving up smoking, which I did about 6 years ago. You can totally avoid cigarettes - you cannot totally avoid food.....

I hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! How are you all?

Manuiti, I am so very sorry to hear your news, and sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs:. What an absolute shocker. This business never gets any easier. But, you did well on your first IVF, so that should give you plenty of hope for IVF 2, when you're ready to go down that route. We're here for you when you need to vent hun, Axxx :flower:

HTJ-OMG, I can well imagine your frustration, but hang on in there. The perfect donor is out there waiting to be picked! Don't give up!! :hugs:

Mirium-hello, welcome and GL!!! 

Dr S-how are you getting on?? GL with the stimms. x

Rowanbud-welcome to the thread. My amh was 2.9 last May, and I don't even want to think what it is after two IVFs. It is an indicator of ovarian reserve, and mainly used by fertility doctors in deciding what level of stimms to give you when having IVF, etc. It should not indicate quality, but just how many eggs are left. Unfortunately, it sends women into orbit with worry, but there are loads of success stories of women with low amhs conceiving naturally, so don't lose heart if yours is low (don't think you've had yours tested??). GL for this cycle! xx P.S. I'm a teacher too, and busy marking external GCSE scripts at the moment. KILLER! 

DrHouse-the same message to you, and welcome to the thread. Hope you get lucky soon. What a pain having to orgaise your wedding date following the exs say so. Grrrr!!! :wacko:

Butterfly-how are you my lovely??? Any news on the house front? Big :hugs: to you!

Dashka-you're always so kind and thoughtful! I'm trying to do loads of veggies, and lots of nuts and seeds, etc. It's a pain to have to think so hard about what you're going to eat each day, but worth it in the end, I hope! Did you get your Martha Stewart recliner in the end?? :hugs::hugs:

Lil-what are you up to? The sun is shining for you today! Hope you've managed to get to the stones of Glastonbury!! (Keep off the local cider!!!) :hugs:

Lady H-my period is always 3 days tops, with some spotting on CD4. Again, my consultant said this is not a problem. I think it is a good idea to eat loads of blood nourishing foods, like aubergines, beetroots, etc. etc. The Emma Cannon book, The Baby Making Bible is brilliant for advice on what to eat for this type of problem. I'd say 'sod it' to the full caffeine cola too, and coffee. You can't put your life on hold for TTC! GL!!

Chicken-I'm hoping that Professor Butterfly will be able to shed some light on your chart, but it looks as if Prof Frolicky knows what she is talking about too!!! GL!!! :hugs:

Purple, Twinks (where are you, you monkey?!!), Never, Frolicky, Asry, Neesaw, Pad, Carole, and everybody else, a big hello to you all!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Dwrgi

Honeybee73 said:


> Wow lots to read at the moment. Sorry to all those who aren't having a good time at the moment :hugs
> 
> HTJ - I wish there was something we could all do to find you this donor and the finances. Makes you wish you could just go out on ovulation week and find a free donor somewhere!! It's gutting when you here all these people falling pregnant who aren't trying or wanting to and then those trying who would make wonderful parents are having so many difficulties :(
> 
> Lady H - a 2 day period sounds bliss to me but didn't realise it could be as bad. Mine are anything from 6 days to 6 weeks!! Sometimes I get 2 or 3 a month. I'm hoping I can finally get some regulation without bc to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Congrats to those with the good news we are all waiting for, very happy for you.
> 
> Can anyone have a look at my chart? I don't think there is any possibility I could conceive this month however, is it normal that my temp just keeps on going up?
> 
> Thanks

Sorry I didn't acknowledge you, HB!! Chart looks mighty good to me, but I am NO EXPERT! xx


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Asryellah

Honeybee - I think your chart looks FAB, just like it should look :thumbup:

Dwirgi - how great to hear from you :hugs: How are you? Any vacation coming on soon as you're working so much with the exams? :comp::shipw:

Fro - Loved your news :cloud9:

Dashka - :hugs::kiss:

DrS- How are you doing? :flower:

LilS- hun, how is it going there? Hows stonehenge? Or have you just been hanging around your local... :beer::haha: I'm sure you are having an awesome trip and getting to know interesting ppl :flower:

Lady H - my period was also tops 3 days, and lining was normal it just didn't last long :thumbup: So your big day is coming up huh? :happydance: And enjoy your coffee and coke :happydance: I'm enjoying my coffee also :coffee: have just cut it down to 2 cups in sat and sunday, on weekdays I mainly drink tea. 

Manu - still so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs: I wish all the best for you and strength :hugs:

Welcome newbies :hugs:, and biiiiiig :hug: to "oldies" :winkwink:


Spoiler
I did have my scan yesterday, and baby beanie was a sport!! So much action going on :haha: baby measured already 12 weeks but midwife did not change EDD to 25.12. There was normal neck swelling 0,8mm so all looks good from that point of view, not a risk. Still need to wait for my bloods, but praying everything is looking good there also [-o&lt;


----------



## drhouse

hi, i think its 72 hours :(


----------



## drhouse

Hi there. I saw my specialist and he said not to worry too much about amh result per se. Unless its done at a fert. lab its not a good test. Some women have low ones for ever, and others have numbers that fall off a cliff!


----------



## drhouse

Hiya... look I'm not an O and G so absol not an expert but I have delivered 50 babies in my time.... an amazing experience. (probably when I was at my most fertile and didn't try duh!) and it looks like you ovulated when your temp spiked!!! That's a good chart. 
The other thing is to have sex once every two days (unless OH has a really high sperm count then its ok everyday) between day 10 after your period, till day 18. That looks like it would work for you. (also wine I hear very important around conception!!!!) Salivary amylase correlated with stress reduces chances by 12%. (Also apparently sex most fruitful at 12midnight or 0800!)


----------



## drhouse

Sorry to all the lovely ladies out there. I am a complete technobphobe and have managed to write posts that appear to have absolutley no sense... I was replying honest!! 

Honey bee, I've responded to your questions about your chart. 
I answered a question about sperm viability and one about rosebuds low amh!

Sorry girls.... 
Not smart yet... Oh how I wish it was baby brain!

Am taking elevit currently, anyone else have disgusting side effects? Just getting my teeth done and having a pap smear - just in case....


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr H-what the heck is salivary amylase???? xx


----------



## drhouse

twinkle1975 said:


> Missyt - I don't want to slap you and I know you're right.
> 
> However I know I'm a natural pessimist & I actually find having an 'it'll happen' attitude really hard. I'd let the littlest glimmer of hope in this month after reading people's success stories about BFPs following HSGs and when I felt pre-witch symptoms starting I fell apart.
> 
> That's what it was like every month when I started ttc - more tears than I ever thought it was possible for one person to have inside and almost grinding to a halt for 4 or 5 days. Now that I assume it'll never happen life just goes on. :shrug:


Dude my hair fell out when I got my amh results.. Not all of it, but grapefruit sized bald bits. We all have it. 

Life sucks... I figure though - best data on managing - distract yourself, do lots of exercise, give you self the space to feel sad (e.g today I am going to have a walk on the beach and feel sad) then go and do cool things. Hug lots, have sex because you want to.... take a day off work, have a massage....... hang out with people who are in the same boat. One of bestie just had a low amh too, and she's single - its great that we are doing this at the same time. 

Hang in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## drhouse

It's a marker of stress https://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/08August/Pages/can-stress-affect-getting-pregnant.aspx

I figure it's just about relaxing and going with it.


----------



## drhouse

Lady H said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new, to internet forums and TTC!!! I am 37 - spent too long on my career (am a doctor) and now with a lower than expected AMH. Only did the test to make me feel better that our wedding had to be pushed back - OH has a 12 year old son who lives in the UK and the ex gets to decide when the wedding is due to her holiday requirements - bless!. The unexpected crap amh result was a downer!. So we have started trying before our wedding next year. There's no pressure - the wedding is in July 13 - so it better happen this month!!!! as we can't try next month (OH is away seeing said 12 year old during the best week of the month) and the next three might be labouring while walking down the aisle! (would that be bad? at this point would move the wedding!!) Due for my period in about a week. Good luck to you all. This is NOT how it was supposed to be. I guess you girls are all with me in the same boat.
> 
> Welcome DrH to the best thread! :thumbup::flower::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much... aren't many people that one wants to talk to about this. and OH was trapped last time - oopppsss was that elevit I was taking, i was sure it was the pill -----


so it happened really easily for him before. And now we both really want it.... not sure how easy its going to me. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Morning ladies! I'll say it... ya'll were right :) (no, I'm not surpised by that :haha:). *Things do work out in the end the way they are supposed to...* 

I searched for more than 8 hours yesterday for donors (don't tell my boss :blush:). DP has said from the begining of all this that it is imperative that our donor is Danish or has some Danish in his heritage, to try to match her history even a little bit (she's first gen American born). I came across one early in the process that peaked my interest - he had all of the "traits" we were interested in... except for the Danish part. I made a note of him but kept searching.

At midnight last night, when I was in tears and ready to give up, I asked DP to just LOOK at his profile. She agreed (mostly because of the tears, I think :blush:). She had enough interest that we went ahead and bought the extended profile ($65 flippin' dollars for something that I FULLY believe should be FREE...but I digress) to be able to see more history, lifetime pics, medical, personal essay, etc. 

His pics were adorable... he isn't ruggedly handsome, but he has great boyish good looks; and he actually has a chin and nose that are very similar to DP. Things just got better and better about him... and then e brought us both to tears at the end of his personal essay when he simply stated his reason for donating: _To help those who are waiting on their little gift from God_. :cry: DP had said earlier in the day when trying to comfort me that maybe this "snafu" was just God's way of directing us to a different donor...the one we are SUPPOSED to have. :cry: :cry:

He is actually a more expensive than our previous donorby about 1/4, but he is a known donor (meaning he is willing to be contacted by any children once they reach the age of 18), which I'm finding many cryo-children (hate that term) wish their parents had thought about when they chose an anon donor.

So... we have finally picked our new donor :happydance: and DP is very smitten with him,too, even though she admitted that it stings a bit that he isn't Danish ... but he LOOKS more like her than our other donor did, so that makes her happy! :cloud9: Barring any last-minute problems (that would drive me to drink) ... we should be good to go on tuesday for IUI with the new donor. I hope the clomid keeps doing its job!

Holy cow... I just realized how dang long winded I am. LOL. Leave it to a journalist, eh? Sorry ladies :D thanks for bearing with me!

I promise to catch up with as many of you as possible in a post a little later this morning... but for now, I should actually get some work done and make up for lost time yesterday! :blush: :haha:

Loves and smoochies and loads of potent Baby Dust to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HitTheJackpot said:


> Morning ladies! I'll say it... ya'll were right :) (no, I'm not surpised by that :haha:). *Things do work out in the end the way they are supposed to...*
> 
> I searched for more than 8 hours yesterday for donors (don't tell my boss :blush:). DP has said from the begining of all this that it is imperative that our donor is Danish or has some Danish in his heritage, to try to match her history even a little bit (she's first gen American born). I came across one early in the process that peaked my interest - he had all of the "traits" we were interested in... except for the Danish part. I made a note of him but kept searching.
> 
> At midnight last night, when I was in tears and ready to give up, I asked DP to just LOOK at his profile. She agreed (mostly because of the tears, I think :blush:). She had enough interest that we went ahead and bought the extended profile ($65 flippin' dollars for something that I FULLY believe should be FREE...but I digress) to be able to see more history, lifetime pics, medical, personal essay, etc.
> 
> His pics were adorable... he isn't ruggedly handsome, but he has great boyish good looks; and he actually has a chin and nose that are very similar to DP. Things just got better and better about him... and then e brought us both to tears at the end of his personal essay when he simply stated his reason for donating: _To help those who are waiting on their little gift from God_. :cry: DP had said earlier in the day when trying to comfort me that maybe this "snafu" was just God's way of directing us to a different donor...the one we are SUPPOSED to have. :cry: :cry:
> 
> He is actually a more expensive than our previous donorby about 1/4, but he is a known donor (meaning he is willing to be contacted by any children once they reach the age of 18), which I'm finding many cryo-children (hate that term) wish their parents had thought about when they chose an anon donor.
> 
> So... we have finally picked our new donor :happydance: and DP is very smitten with him,too, even though she admitted that it stings a bit that he isn't Danish ... but he LOOKS more like her than our other donor did, so that makes her happy! :cloud9: Barring any last-minute problems (that would drive me to drink) ... we should be good to go on tuesday for IUI with the new donor. I hope the clomid keeps doing its job!
> 
> Holy cow... I just realized how dang long winded I am. LOL. Leave it to a journalist, eh? Sorry ladies :D thanks for bearing with me!
> 
> I promise to catch up with as many of you as possible in a post a little later this morning... but for now, I should actually get some work done and make up for lost time yesterday! :blush: :haha:
> 
> Loves and smoochies and loads of potent Baby Dust to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad you've sorted it out HTJ. Sometimes, you just have to have lower standards!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> It's a marker of stress https://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/08August/Pages/can-stress-affect-getting-pregnant.aspx
> 
> I figure it's just about relaxing and going with it.

Interesting! There is an Israeli study carried out on IVF women post transfer, and those who watched lots of comedies, versus those who didn't, had greater success rate of BFP. I guess it's about relaxing and having fun and not worrying too much!

Wish I was in Oz. My brother moved there two years ago and loves it (to Syndey, he lives in Bondi suburb) and I miss him soooooooooo much but there is no chance I can afford to visit him as well as paying for ICSI, and also if I get preggers, how will I transport a baby/toddler to Oz from the UK? So, upshot is, I'm not likely to see him in a long time. :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## drhouse

Dwrgi said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> It's a marker of stress https://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/08August/Pages/can-stress-affect-getting-pregnant.aspx
> 
> I figure it's just about relaxing and going with it.
> 
> Interesting! There is an Israeli study carried out on IVF women post transfer, and those who watched lots of comedies, versus those who didn't, had greater success rate of BFP. I guess it's about relaxing and having fun and not worrying too much!
> 
> Wish I was in Oz. My brother moved there two years ago and loves it (to Syndey, he lives in Bondi suburb) and I miss him soooooooooo much but there is no chance I can afford to visit him as well as paying for ICSI, and also if I get preggers, how will I transport a baby/toddler to Oz from the UK? So, upshot is, I'm not likely to see him in a long time. :nope::nope::nope:Click to expand...

Hiya,

Yes australia is wonderful... great to hear that your brother is based at Bondi - a beautiful spot for you to visit with a toddler!! Its absolutely possible though hard to travel... maybe under 6 month baby easier as they sleep on plane! I'm trying a lot of visualisation at the mo....
we have even decided on a name? Is that dumb? am picturing myself with a baby.....

How many rounds of ISCI have you had? (Not trying to be nosey not sure what the right way to "do this stuff" is!!!:coffee:


----------



## manuiti

Thanks for all the lovely words of support. I'm getting there & each day is a little easier than the one before, and my body is starting to go back to its previous shape again which really helps.

Just a quick note on the low AMH conversation. Mine is 0.2ng/ml which is practically non existent and I managed to get pregnant first time through IVF/ ICSI. (0-0.3ng/ml is equivalent to 0-2.2pmol/L) So don't worry about it too much, it's not impossible.


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> It's a marker of stress https://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/08August/Pages/can-stress-affect-getting-pregnant.aspx
> 
> I figure it's just about relaxing and going with it.
> 
> Interesting! There is an Israeli study carried out on IVF women post transfer, and those who watched lots of comedies, versus those who didn't, had greater success rate of BFP. I guess it's about relaxing and having fun and not worrying too much!
> 
> Wish I was in Oz. My brother moved there two years ago and loves it (to Syndey, he lives in Bondi suburb) and I miss him soooooooooo much but there is no chance I can afford to visit him as well as paying for ICSI, and also if I get preggers, how will I transport a baby/toddler to Oz from the UK? So, upshot is, I'm not likely to see him in a long time. :nope::nope::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> Yes australia is wonderful... great to hear that your brother is based at Bondi - a beautiful spot for you to visit with a toddler!! Its absolutely possible though hard to travel... maybe under 6 month baby easier as they sleep on plane! I'm trying a lot of visualisation at the mo....
> we have even decided on a name? Is that dumb? am picturing myself with a baby.....
> 
> How many rounds of ISCI have you had? (Not trying to be nosey not sure what the right way to "do this stuff" is!!!:coffee:Click to expand...

Hi Dr H! 

It's all in my signature. It'll take you a while to get the hang of B&B if you're anything like me, but you can add essential info about yourself which will appear at the bottom of every post: age, amount of time trying, etc. 

I've had two ICSIs so far; first was a complete disaster and second went really well but no implantation, I think, so BFN. Third go, and now going for the works-IMSI, intralipids, etc. 

Visualisation is very important, and giving the baby a name is a brilliant idea. Rub your tums loads and imagine a baby in there, especially when you're ovulating and immediately afterwards up until AF (if the hag bag arrives). Emma Cannon book 'The Baby Making Bible' is excellent as is Zita West's 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'. There's loads of crap out there, but they're two of the best. And there's us, of course!

My brother and his wife have also been TTC for donkey's years. And we are led to believe it was 1 in every 6 couples. What a joke. Any GL to you!!! Keep visualising!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

HitTheJackpot said:


> Morning ladies! I'll say it... ya'll were right :) (no, I'm not surpised by that :haha:). *Things do work out in the end the way they are supposed to...*
> 
> I searched for more than 8 hours yesterday for donors (don't tell my boss :blush:). DP has said from the begining of all this that it is imperative that our donor is Danish or has some Danish in his heritage, to try to match her history even a little bit (she's first gen American born). I came across one early in the process that peaked my interest - he had all of the "traits" we were interested in... except for the Danish part. I made a note of him but kept searching.
> 
> At midnight last night, when I was in tears and ready to give up, I asked DP to just LOOK at his profile. She agreed (mostly because of the tears, I think :blush:). She had enough interest that we went ahead and bought the extended profile ($65 flippin' dollars for something that I FULLY believe should be FREE...but I digress) to be able to see more history, lifetime pics, medical, personal essay, etc.
> 
> His pics were adorable... he isn't ruggedly handsome, but he has great boyish good looks; and he actually has a chin and nose that are very similar to DP. Things just got better and better about him... and then e brought us both to tears at the end of his personal essay when he simply stated his reason for donating: _To help those who are waiting on their little gift from God_. :cry: DP had said earlier in the day when trying to comfort me that maybe this "snafu" was just God's way of directing us to a different donor...the one we are SUPPOSED to have. :cry: :cry:
> 
> He is actually a more expensive than our previous donorby about 1/4, but he is a known donor (meaning he is willing to be contacted by any children once they reach the age of 18), which I'm finding many cryo-children (hate that term) wish their parents had thought about when they chose an anon donor.
> 
> So... we have finally picked our new donor :happydance: and DP is very smitten with him,too, even though she admitted that it stings a bit that he isn't Danish ... but he LOOKS more like her than our other donor did, so that makes her happy! :cloud9: Barring any last-minute problems (that would drive me to drink) ... we should be good to go on tuesday for IUI with the new donor. I hope the clomid keeps doing its job!
> 
> Holy cow... I just realized how dang long winded I am. LOL. Leave it to a journalist, eh? Sorry ladies :D thanks for bearing with me!
> 
> I promise to catch up with as many of you as possible in a post a little later this morning... but for now, I should actually get some work done and make up for lost time yesterday! :blush: :haha:
> 
> Loves and smoochies and loads of potent Baby Dust to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



is too obvious to try a danish donor if this one doesn't work out?


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Manu  sending you giant :hugs: Wish I could somehow ease your pain:hugs:

Lady H  You rebel you! :winkwink:When is your b-day this month? (Be sure to tell us  OK?) I was worried about turning 40 last month but feel the same  Just gave me a little kick to go further with TTC :thumbup:

Chicken  we are just a day apart ! Im CD11 today. Had a look at your chart when do you normally ovulate? (or think you do?) I usually do CD11/12 so my OPK was + yesterday so prob. Ovulate today as temp didnt go up yet. Just keep testing with OPK everyday and if you think youre close test 2X/day (ie. if you see EWCM) If it spikes up that means youve already ovulated so try to get the BDing in before the spike!:thumbup:

Rowanbud  GL on the weight thing:thumbup: (and great that you quit smoking 6 years ago!)

HTJ  great news on the Donor! :thumbup:Hope everything moves along well for the IUI on Tuesday!:hugs:

Dr.S - how are your stims coming along? Are you working like a mad woman again?:winkwink: Hope all is ok:hugs:

Dwrgi  Glad youre eating healthy too:thumbup: It will pay off! And it really helps so many other things too  including our energy levels and emotional health Yes re: recliner  GOT it :happydance: and finally put together on the weekend Ill post some photos :sleep::coffee:

Honeybee  yes it is normal for your temp to go up and stay up after ovulation (even if not preggers) its the progesterone hormone that keeps it up and when it falls that is what brings AF on (to the best of my knowledge) So for most people the luteal phase LP (ovulation to AF)  is anywhere from 12-16 days after ovulation If temps stay really high past when you would normally get AF -then there is a good chance you may be preggers. My luteal phase is usually only 12-13 days. Hope that helps??:hugs:

Asry  YAY!!! For spoiler!!:happydance: So happy and fx for the bloods:hugs:

Lils  Hey woman! :winkwink:Hoping you are in total awe of Stonehedge.and its energy is pouring into your soul..:winkwink::hugs: I want to see pics!

Purple and Froliky  Hello and hugs!:hugs::flower:

Mirium - hope you are okay hun and hangin in there....:hugs:

AFM  nothing new really  think Im ov today cause got +OPK yesterday and temp hasnt gone up yet  but most likely will tomorrow If so Im ov a day earlier than I always thought I did  CD11 but well see  seems to be a common thing since I started temping.

Hello to everyone I missed and hugs to all!:hugs:

xoxo


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies :)
I have been rushed off my feet again this morning...so haven't had time to post (work really does get in the way of BnB time :haha:
I hope everyone is well!!

DrHouse - it looks like you are getting the hang of all the bits and pieces here :) :thumbup:

HTJ - yay!! for finding the donor- maybe it's fate that he has similar features to your dp - I really hope so lovely!!

Dwrgi - hows all the marking going hun?? are you started on the norethesterone now?? Im getting ready to cheer you on next month :hugs: :hugs:

Butterfly - are you home or still with mum?? and any news on the house sale??

manu - hiney - loads of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you, I absolutely promise - it does get a tiny bit easier every day.

Lils - are you having a fab trip still??

asy and frols - big loves xxx

Pad - are you in florida forever?? hope your having a lovely time, Pink pink pink :dust: your way xx

dashka - when is your appointment?? I hoping it goes well :)

nessaw :hi: and :hugs:

ladyH - juicy :hugs: how are you doing hun?? you should definetely enjoy your birthday!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

to everyone I am forgetting - huge squishy :hugs: and loves xxx


----------



## dashka

here are the photos I promised of my new little "oasis" I made for myself on my deck.. I will be chillax-in hopefully from time to time with a cool drink this summer.... We got the deck fountain/pond and the lounger with a comfy womfy cushion.. heaven I say :sleep::sleep::sleep::winkwink::winkwink:

Not sure if this is going to work.....


It's not letting me attach both photos ..so I'll do the other one separate...


----------



## purplelou

aww Dashka - we cross posted!
but you reminded I forgot to say 
:hi: to DrS - hows this cycle going??

and 

Bumble - yes your chart looks like it should :) 

and hi to Mirium and Rowan (well done on quitting smoking - its such a hard thing to do!!)


----------



## purplelou

Dash - that little corner looks like a slice of heaven!!! what a perfect retreat :cloud9:

actually - you get a lovely big pic when you click on it !!


----------



## dashka

and here's the other with the fountain/plants and my little Westie in the door


----------



## purplelou

and that is one cutie -pie furbaby!! :D


----------



## dashka

thanks Purps - She is really squinting in the photo (sun in her eyes)... and is having a bad hair day....:haha:She needs to get groomed next week!

Oh - and my RE app't is not until July 23rd.. thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

FF says: You are on Cycle Day (CD) 6. You are now waiting for your ovulation. Make sure to monitor your cervical fluid closely. According to your past cycles you tend to ovulate around Cycle Day 15 (Earliest CD 13 and latest CD 21). Based on this data, you could expect ovulation for this cycle around Fri June 22, 2012 (Earliest around Wed June 20, 2012 and at the latest around Thu June 28, 2012 ).

My birthday is 21st June and my party is on the 23rd!


----------



## chickenchaser

froliky, Dwrgi, dashka - Thank you it has come back up today but not over 36 yet. I'm still getting negative OPK's to but will keep trying. FF says Friday for OV which would be good.

Honeybee - I'm not expert about charts (I have also been asking for help) but your seems to be following a perfect pattern. GL I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. When are you planning on testing? :hugs:

drhouse - you know your stuff, I will be picking your brains before long I'm sure:blush:

HTJ - :thumbup: :happydance: As I have said before everything happens for a reason. I'm so keeping my fingers crossed for you honey, I have a good feeling about this :baby:

dashka - Your little oasis is beautiful, and your little westie :hugs:

Lady H - My birthday is the 22nd, we can party together we can share a vodka and tonic with out the vodka :haha: as I will be in TWW.

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Yay a birthday buddy! Is yours a special one? Mine is.....!


----------



## Mirium

Lady H - I am wishing you all the best this cycle. I hope this is the one. I have a question because I am still trying to see if I can unravel the 2 day period mystery... :). When did yours start, was it gradual or was it after a D&C. Did you have an infection after D&C and how many days was normal for you before? I hope I am not being too intrusive. If so, it's fine to let me know. Have a great day.


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H said:


> Yay a birthday buddy! Is yours a special one? Mine is.....!

All Birthdays are special:cake:But this one is not a special special birthday I will be 36 years young. Am I right in thinking this is your 40th?


----------



## Lady H

They have been like that since I came of the pill (after a very long time on it, about 18 years). I've been reading up and it can be due to age and can be helped with diet https://voices.yahoo.com/increase-uterine-lining-estrogen-type-foods-1602551.html?cat=5

I have heardbmany others get a BFP with two day bleeds, so my GP may have been right that it's not a problem.

I think there can be a link with D&C depending on how long ago it was, but I've not researched that as I have never had one or even ever been pregnant. Before the pill I had week long bleeds and heavy, that's why I went on the pill. Hope that helps and no such thing as too intrusive on here! Xxx good luck! Xxx


----------



## Lady H

chickenchaser said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Yay a birthday buddy! Is yours a special one? Mine is.....!
> 
> All Birthdays are special:cake:But this one is not a special special birthday I will be 36 years young. Am I right in thinking this is your 40th?Click to expand...

Yup! :cry:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

drhouse said:


> is too obvious to try a danish donor if this one doesn't work out?

A good suggestion, but we did indeed look into that. The US has banned all import of sperm from international banks as of 2008, so it isn't possible to get any. We would have been all over it if it had been permitted!


----------



## Lady H

HitTheJackpot said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> is too obvious to try a danish donor if this one doesn't work out?
> 
> A good suggestion, but we did indeed look into that. The US has banned all import of sperm from international banks as of 2008, so it isn't possible to get any. We would have been all over it if it had been permitted!Click to expand...

As shame HTJ. :hugs: hope this one is the fated donor you have been waiting for.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:hugs: Thanks Lady H! DP and I both think that it is! :awww:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## drsquid

dr house- what kind of doc are you? im radiology

htj- congrats on the new donor

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## manuiti

Fab news about your egg retreival DrS!!! Even if a load drop off, just remember that you only need the one. Fingers crossed it'll be way more than that though! :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Hey guys... yup still in beautiful Florida! Been chillin.. eating... drinking margaritas... bliss!

Not even bothered to temp as FF keeps saying I haven't OV'd... whatever!!!

Quick catch up as about to head to the pool... 93 degrees and sunny! Hehehe

Manu... so sorry... same thing has happened to me with my last 2 and it is absolutely soul destroying...

Pleased you guys all had fun in Bath... I am in for the next get together!

Purps and Fro... awesome news! xx

Asry everything sounds great for you too!

Hey Dwrgi, Dash (love the oasis), Butterfly, Hit (good news on the donor), Nee, Lady H and all the rest of you lovely ladies... xxxx

Hey ya to all new ladies


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow loads to catch up on :dohh:

Htj :thumbup:

Drs :thumbup::happydance:

Dashka :awww: :cloud9:

Dwrgi, lady h :hi:

LilS how is Stonehenge? :flower:

Pad :pink::sex:

Manu :hug:

Fro, purp, chicken, bumble, neesaw, drh, and everyone I've missed :hi::hugs:

AFM :witch: on her way. Hoping to complete on house sale tomorrow. Still at mums til purchase goes through.


----------



## Honeybee73

dleeted post


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Ladies!!! I'm sorry I only have a few mins & realize that I am reading back on ancient history here (4 days ago) but no time to catch up. Classes & other activities have taken me well until 11pm every night :wacko:. 

Stonehenge was the BOMB!!! I'm still not even sure it really happened - none of us are. I'm not really sure what day it is today :haha:, but we've been in class & activities day & night & on little sleep. The energy here (Glastonbury) is so incredibly strong - I was not expecting it to be this crazy?! We are staying in an old Abbey House with a Chapel "in the basement" that is from 1400-something? What a town - its so cute & so crazy here! 

Anyway, will post back later but had a few comments & something ot share...



Dwrgi said:


> Well, little did we know that we have a dead ringer for Sheryl Crow in our midst! Lil-you STUNNER!!! We were all dead jell of you when we walked off-tall, ticked, skinny, ticked, beautiful, ticked!!!! And super lovely, tick!!! :happydance::happydance:

Oh Dwrgi, you are WAY TOO kind! :haha::friends: Hope your schedule is settling down now!!! Hoping you are gearing up for IVF - perhaps a little healing waters & energy will help you along the way...:winkwink: :hugs: 

Butterfly - :growlmad: :grr: Sending you big :hugs: & lots of stonehenge energy your way :friends:

LadyH - I just realized your Bday is on summer solstice!? They are doing some kind of ceremony here praising some goddess of fertility on your bday - interesting? 

Btw, Bath ladies (& anyone else interested). I toured Roman Museum the next day & saw where the srpings came out of & where they flow, etc (was awesome) & learned something interesting so googled:

_"In Saxon times Bath had a huge church on the site of the present day Abbey. It was considered the religious capital of Britain - Edgar was crowned king there in 973. Losing popularity again *till 1687 when Queen Mary bathed in the waters here hoping to cure infertility - it worked since ten months later she gave birth to a son. *This gave it the seal of approval..."_ Whoa! Little added bonus there & we had no idea...

Dashka - I have to catch up but just wanted to say :hi: chickie-poo! I have a Toronto girl in my class as well as a Nova Scotia woman. You'd be proud as I am surviving on veggies, fruits & grains. :wacko: (Except we finally snuck out tonight & hit a British pub & had some "proper food" & a cider of course - it was a mini-revolution) :haha: :shrug: Hope you are doing well - have to stalk your chart! :hugs:

Purps - I think I may be British now! And the news - :happydance::happydance::happydance: (I knew you weren't gonna wait :haha: ) :hugs:

Fro - :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Asry - :hugs: :kiss:

Manuiti - I posted in journal before I left, but again I am so, so sorry :hugs:

DrS - :thumbup:

:hi: everyone else & Welcome new ladies! So sorry, but have only read 1-2 pages will catch up proper when I can (they are keeping us super-busy :wacko:, but its been so awesome...)

Lots of Luvs xoxoxo,
Lils

P.S. - Keeping you guys with me everywhere I go! You guys have gotten some serious energy so far!!! Stonehenge, Glast. Abbey, Retreat House, Abbey House Chapel, reiki sessions, crystal shops, Ley lines, and there will be more!


----------



## Asryellah

DrS - :yipee: what FAB news :yipee: I hope you get more of those today :flower: and like Manu said, you only need one :cloud9:

LilS- your trip sounds so great and all you have experienced, I can only imagine. Did you guys get to bathe in that spring water:shipw:? Wow, what miracles it could do :yellow:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh lilS it sounds like you are having an amazing time and thanks for all that energy :friends: Wow about the waters - I wonder if the ones we were in would count :happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - fab news about your eggies :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

and Lils - glad you are having such a fab time!!

and Butterfly - Ill keep my fingers crossed that the house sale goes smoothly today :hugs:

Pad - lovely heat and margeritas - sounds devine!! :cloud9:

Lady and Chicken - I read that at the beginning an embryo survives in its own little sac as the placenta takes a good few weeks to form, so having a drink etc wouldn't affect it....its quite reassurring because Im sure loads of people do have a drink or eat those "banned" foods early on before they even realise they are preggers :thumbup: I hope you both have fab birthdays - with a super fab pressie of a sticky baby for you both !!

someone asked about short periods - mine were only ever 2-3 days since I stopped taking the pill18 months ago, if that is reassuring at all??

special loves and :hugs: for manu...just because - hope you are doing ok lovely xxx

huge :hugs: to everyone else. hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## drhouse

HitTheJackpot said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> is too obvious to try a danish donor if this one doesn't work out?
> 
> A good suggestion, but we did indeed look into that. The US has banned all import of sperm from international banks as of 2008, so it isn't possible to get any. We would have been all over it if it had been permitted!Click to expand...


Bugger! Denmark has great sperm banks :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

drsquid said:


> dr house- what kind of doc are you? im radiology
> 
> htj- congrats on the new donor
> 
> had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)



13 is great!!! Congrats!!!! Am an ED dr!


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely ladies!!!!

Hope you are all looking fwd to weekend! I know I am!! Yes the dentist and the fertility specialist! Starting at 0800 on sat!!! 

Happy birthday girls!!!

Congrats to the yummy mummies to be!


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> special loves and :hugs: for manu...just because - hope you are doing ok lovely xxx

awwww, thank you hun. that made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside! :hugs:

yeah, i'm doing ok. a bit blue but i think there'd be something wrong with me if i wasn't. looking forward to tuesday and seeing my RE.

sorry i'm being a bit selfish with my posts at the moment. i'm sure i'll get a bit more chatty & involved soon. :flower:


----------



## purplelou

manu - there is no such thing as a selfich post (as many people have told me here) but even if there.....you would allowed anyway :hugs:

you can be a chatty or not, as you want to!


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!
Dr. S  YAY!! Great news on the 12 mature eggs!! FX you get news of loads fertilized today:happydance::happydance:

Lils  wow girl!! You know what is funny  No joke - the last few days I have been feeling much more energy and happier :thumbup: It must be the energy you are sending from there! :hugs:Now I know what it is! Thanks hun! :winkwink:And yay for eating healthier over there. Glad you got to go out and enjoy other stuff too though. Isnt it amazing how when youre on vacation you dont even know what day it is! I love that you are having a great time.sounds sooooo cool.:hugs::thumbup::kiss:

PAD  enjoy Florida woman!! :shipw::wine:Margaritas. And a pool.. oh heavenly.:sleep:

Butterfly  sorry you think AF is coming :nope:Our cycles seem to be very similar..:hugs:hmm Good luck on the house sale  must be hard living with your mum..:hugs:

Honeybee  ouch!!! Hope the rain/floods stop soon! that is NOT nice :nope:GL in July! (if nothing happens sooner):thumbup:

Dr. House  whats an ED Dr.? Sorry for my ignorance :dohh: GL on your appts Sat!!:thumbup:

Manu - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello and big hugs to Purple, Dwrgi, Asry, Froliky, Chicken, HTJ, Ella E, Mirium, Carole, Twinks, Lady H, HA, Nikki, Bearlake and anyone else I missed sorry!:hugs::flower::hi:

Sun is shining here again today and is supposed to stay that way for the next week!...:coolio::coolio:.loving the temp right now too....:winkwink: Work is slow- so I get more time on here! yahoo!:coffee:

xoxo:hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H - Don't be sad at being 40, Life begins remember :thumbup:

Dr S - 13 eggs is fab, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Pad - Very jealous, so glad you are having a lovely time. You sound so relaxed :hugs:

Butterfly - Good luck with the move :hugs:

Honeybee - I'm with you, I think mother nature should give you your OV for your birthday:thumbup:

Lils - I was going to ask you if you used crystals, I talk it from your post you do.:thumbup: So glad you are having a good time, I would love to be with you:hugs:

Purple - a birthday sticky bean would be the best. I don't drink very often so I'm not worried about giving up when I get my BFP. But thanks for the reassurance, I may treat myself to the odd glass:wine::beer: 

manuiti - Hope you are feeling a little better :hugs: You take the time you need:hugs:

Love to all.

AFM - My temp went back up and has dropped again I'm very confused. FF says I will O tomorrow but I'm still negative on my OPK's. :nope:


----------



## dashka

Chicken - could be that things are different this cycle for you.... just keep testing with OPKs.. is it possible that you missed ? Are you testing 2X/day? I have missed it before only testing 1X/day. Also -do you have any CM? The big give-away for me is that I have EWCM 1-2 days before...then day of ov. nothing.

GL!!


----------



## chickenchaser

I only test once a day, I thought that would be enough, it was last month, i got a positive for 2 days. I'm not great at checking CM it confuses me to be honest, I'm so rubbish.


----------



## owl35

Hello ladies, :hi:
I'm so glad I found this thread! Can I join? I'm over 35 and TTC #1 for almost two years now. I'm seeing an FS and after 4 failed clomid rounds I'm on my first round of injections with trigger and timed intercourse this cycle. All my friends are younger than me and already have one or two babies so we cannot really relate to each other. I feel this is a good "home" for me here :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Owl, you are in the right place :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

ASRY - *HAPPY 12 WEEKS & HAPPY U/S RESULTS*!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :drunk::drunk::drunk: & HAPPY :cry: So freaking excited you made it too - YAYYYYY!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome Owl, Rowan & DrH!!! :thumbup: Hope your stay with us is short & sweet. :flower:

Dashka - Awesome sanctuary, girl! Ahhhh, some people are more sensitive to energy than others & it is often those who are open to it (at least in reiki). Sending more major ~~~~ your way & cool its happening during Ov - catch that eggy, honey!

DrS - FAB news on 13 eggs!!!! :happydance:

Chicken - doesn't look like you ov'd yet to me. But you "may" be ov'ng now (or soon) so get to it :sex:!!! When you usually ov? As far as ups & downs, take a peak at my PAST charts (current one is rubbish) as you will see constant ups & downs & I have been ov'ing. As far as EWCM, you usually don't have to "reach up there", but just notice when you wipe - egg white consistency but sticky. If you're not getting it, drink 8oz gf juice daily & take mucinex as EWCM is very important in conception. It will help :thumbup: (Crystals - YES, but have more to tell later...)

Dwrgi - You are taking this cycle off right? Was stalking your chart but I "thought" you weren't going to be TTC this cycle naturally as you have to begin meds? Keep us updated - we want DEETS!

Butterfly - YES, the waters we bathed in ARE exactly from those springs that Queen Mary bathed in! They are just channeled up a pipe into the pools, but comes directly (& constantly) from same springs (I know bc I traced it all the way thru from the underground & looked at the schematics - (I'm such a geek in that way...but how?) :haha: :winkwink: 

Purps - :hugs:

Bumble - charts just perfect. Temps should stay up pregs or not pregs, like Dashka said, unless you are preggers, it will fall at end of LP... GL :flower:

Pad - YAY for sunny margaritas by the pool!!! Did you protest your flight home or when you come back? :haha:

LadyH & Chicken - yes, I have heard same as Purps - baby feeds off its lil sac until implantation/placenta where it then gets nourishment. For the first 7-10+ days, your food/drink is not supposed to matter. If that were true, probably none of us would be here :wacko: (my parents were 20-yr old hippies, so... use imagination :haha: )

HTJ - YAY on donor!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Divine providence, my love...

Also, for 2-day prd ladies, I often have only 2-3 days tops. Also have AMH .74 for whoever was asking (sorry) & got pregs twice since that test. 

Lots luvs - g/g to :sleep: as it is now 1:30am :wacko: Spent the night out with the girls (18 of us - yikes!) Glastonbury didn't quite know what to do with us :haha:. Locals want to give me local cider tomorrow night, but Dwrgi warned me about it - were you kidding or ?? I guess it is "homegrown" but it is all natural? Just 14.5% :wacko:

Like I say, when in Rome... :haha:

Big Luvs hugs & kisses to all - never enough time, but I'm getting caught up somewhat... xoxoxoxo


----------



## drsquid

so followup is that 12 were mature and 11 fertilized. when doc told me this am i was like.. oh that is good and he said no.. that is fantastic. im really happy.. this from dr negative. so yay. before he was talking day 3 now he is saying we will look day 3 and possibly go out to day 5..


----------



## Asryellah

LilSluz said:


> Butterfly - YES, the waters we bathed in ARE exactly from those springs that Queen Mary bathed in! They are just channeled up a pipe into the pools, but comes directly (& constantly) from same springs (I know bc I traced it all the way thru from the underground & looked at the schematics - (I'm such a geek in that way...but how?) :haha: :winkwink:

WOW there is going to be some magic happening to you ladies who bathed there SOON :yipee::yipee: maybe you should bottle some of that water and take home with you ;)
And Lils - love you!!! :kiss: hope you have awesome time for the rest of the trip!!! :happydance:

DrS - Fantastic news you got :wohoo: 11 fertilized!!! Whoa!!! :yipee:

*I hope you all have a fab weekend*!! Weather has been beautiful here and +25c warm which is lovely - hope you all have sunshine in your lives too!!! :coolio::bunny:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh lilS that is great about the water :happydance:

Drs that is amazing that 11 fertilised, a little embryo football team :football: :haha:


----------



## purplelou

DrS - fab news on your embies :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Lils - sounds you are having a fab time!! 

asry - happy 12 weeks :D

big loves to everyone else!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils - You are the best thanks for the reasurance I was convinced i had missed O and we have the weekend to ourselves this weekend so timing is great. Thanks hun. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr S-that is fantastic news, so FX that you get to day 5 and possibly even some frosties!! Way to go girl!

Lil-sounds like you're having an amazing time. So glad you took the time to go to the Roman Baths, as they are amazing. I knew that the waters had healing properties, but no idea that it was good for fertility!!!!! Let's hope that we are all like that old Queen Mary and get our bbs in 10 months time!!! Glad that you managed to get out for a cider and possibly some pies; enjoy the pub tonight!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-how are you chick???? Has the old bagface turned up???? :flower:

Chicken-good luck with You Know What!!! :hugs:

Love to everybody, have a great weekend guys!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> Butterfly-how are you chick???? Has the old bagface turned up???? :flower:

Still waiting for the old hagface hon but have no doubt she will be here in hours :coffee: - T says 1 more month... :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly-how are you chick???? Has the old bagface turned up???? :flower:
> 
> Still waiting for the old hagface hon but have no doubt she will be here in hours :coffee: - T says 1 more month... :hugs:Click to expand...

God, I hate the hag bag! Lots of coffee, wine and chocolates for you then!!

Oh dear, only one more month? No pressure then..... Hmmm, you need to look for some willing donors!! I bet there'd be loads!! :hugs::hugs:

I'll have a scout out for you too!! :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Hi all,

DrS - that's wonderful!!

Lils - Your trip sounds divine!

Chicken - all the best this cycle!!

HTJ - all the best this cycle!!

Asry & Purple Lou - happiness & health to you in your remaining months!!

Drwgi - all the best!!

Dashka - all the best this cycle!!

Lady H - all the best this cycle!!

grkprn, butterfly, honeybee73, ella_e, drhouse and anyone I missed - all the best!!

Ladies, I don't have green eyes. I have dark brown eyes. I just thought this avatar looked glamorous which I like - anything to cheer me up now... :)

My ovulation should be coming up in a few days. I ususually use First Response ovulation test sticks but bought Clear Blue this month - the ones with 2 lines. I don't like the Clear Blue ones, the lines show up blue and I can barely see the line that changes. First Response's red line - it's easier to see the gradual changes. Hopefully, it's the tests and not my cycle. I will test again today - I did not yesterday because line was still too faint the day before. Today is day 11 for me and I usually ovulate on day 14 so I'll see what test shows today. 

Also, since the infection after my miscarriage - I am worried about infections... :) so I felt a very slight itch twice and decided to go see my obgyn just in case and lo and behold - obgyn did swab and called with results which found too much normal bacteria? and gave me metronidiazole gel so I hope this does not interfere with cervical mucus, oh boy - this crazy, stressful journey.

I also decided to take Mucinex/guaifenesin this cycle. I have only taken for 2 days in some previous cycles. This time I will take for 5 days (as advised online). By the way - how do I display how I am currently feeling? I did not see option. I guess I did not look enough.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## chickenchaser

SrS 11...... Thats fantast keeping my fingers crossed for you sooooooo much


----------



## drhouse

Hi all

My goodness there's eggs and blasts everywhere!!! Am so pleased to hear all the news. We are coming to Europe in July maybe worth getting into the roman baths with all the luck abounding! 

Fantastic! Am struggling to keep up with all the acronyms it's like a new language!!!! forgive me for any mistakes till I get the hang of this!!!! Good luck lovely ladies


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Happy Friday, Ladies! We made it through another work week! Woot Woot!

Lils - Keep up with the fun! Sounds like a wonderful trip so far!

Chicken - Here we go again! :D Hang in there girlie! :hugs:

Purps - You're in my thoughts!!
Asy - You too darlin'! The weather sounds amazing!

You girls hang in there and know we're all cheering for you!!

DrS - That is amazing!! WOW! How absolutely wonderful... will keep our fingers crossed for you! I'm not intimately familiar with the IVF process... when will they actually do the procedure?

Pad - Glad to see you haven't been arrested for Tinkerbell Assult :D Enjoy those adult beverages while you can ;D

Owl - Welcome! We're so glad you found us! Stick around... this is a pretty amazing group of women! :hugs: I'm on my 4th round of Clomid with Trigger and IUI this cycle myself. :hugs:

Dash - Weather there sounds fantastic, too! Nice! Enjoy it!

Manu - Hope you are still being kind and gentle on yourself big :hugs:

Lady - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Checkin' in on ya!

AFM - Had a terrible pain in my right lower abdomen at work Wednesday night... had I not been sitting it would have brought me to my knees. I have never experienced pain like that before and it scared the boogers out of me.... I was terrified that I was having appendix trouble. I called DP in a panic and she talked me down a bit... and reminded me that it could be my ovary/follies etc ... that the Clomid could be doing something a little funky ... that made me laugh, and relax. Pain lasted about three hours and it was terrible! haven't had any problems since, and I'm starting to get pain in both ovaries that is consistent with maturing follices over the last three cycles. 

That said, I go in for my follie check on Sunday and if all goes well, trigger shot that night and IUI on Tuesday with the new donor. DP and I just put the order into the sperm bank, so they'll ship today and have it at the lab by Monday. We decided to pay an extra $35 for the bank to "sort through" the donor's vials and pick out the one that has the highest sperm count (I'm pretty angry that we have to PAY for them to do that... shouldn't the highest sperm count be provided for FREE when we're paying SO DANG MUCH for everyhing else??? :grr: :evil: Ohh I better hush. I get fired up re: sperm and associated costs!).

Have a busy weekend coming up, but it should be fun! Saturday, we will be going to my hometown for my youngest cousin's high school graduation party. It is always a good time getting together with my dad's side of the family, so we are looking forward to that. Have to come back home that night (3 hr drive each way) because of Sunday morning's appointment.

Sunday morning, we have our follicle check, then off to church and afterward, will be going to a local outdoor market for a little fresh-food shopping and a nice lunch. Just a relaxing, stress free, wonderful day with the spouse!

Everything else around here is good... dogs are all fine, horses are wonderful but fighting the flies that are so terrible this year. The boa constricor is good. Garden is growing like MAD (I counted **121** tomatoes so far on the 4 plants i have... and there are twice that many blossoms! :dohh: Looks like I better learn to do some canning!! :haha::winkwink::wacko::thumbup: My tomato plants are at least a foot taller than me, and I'm 5'6" ish. Craziness I tell you! CRAZINESS! :wacko:

Sending loves and special hugs to those I missed... because I know there are LOTS of you.

Hang in there ladies! Baby dust and super glue to each and every one of you!


----------



## dashka

Hi good morning ladies!

Owl 35  welcome to the best thread ever! Hope your stay is short and sweet..:flower:

Lils  wow sounds like the best trip ever:thumbup: have fun at the pub tonight and local cider? Hey can too much energy cause headaches??. Cause I was feeling great up to today  and today have a killer headache :wacko:(dont usually get them). Do you return on Sunday?:hugs:

Dr. S  WOW!!! 11 fertilized!! :happydance::happydance:That is great  praying that most make it to the 3/5 day! Great news!
:thumbup:
Asry  HAPPY 12 weeks hun!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Butterfly  the old hag not shown up yet oh I hope she gets the hell away.:winkwink: Hope the house stuff settles soon:hugs:

Mirium  GL with OPK and catching eggy :thumbup:Weird about the normal bacteria  dont you need to have normal bacteria down there to fight off yeast infections? Does normal mean good bacteria? Oh and to change your mood  go to top right corner under your namewhere it says Currently Feeling click on it and a menu of different moods will show up

AFM  nothing to report except have a killer headache :wacko:and when I got to work a colleage unloaded all her crap on me which made the headache worse. Half day for me today thank goodness! Picking up AD and going shopping after that hope this headache goes away my patience will be wearing thin if not:dohh::wacko:

Have a great weekend and hugs and love to all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi HTJ - sorry we cross-posted... sounds like a great weekend!! Enjoy!! and FX all goes well on Sunday/Tuesday!
xo


----------



## owl35

Thanks for the warm welcome! I love it here :flower: Everybody seems to be in good spirits - love the positive vibe! 

I'm in my 2ww, 10dp trigger and about 8dpo I guess. Nothing for me to do other than wait and hope the :witch: will stay away. :coffee:

Wishing you all a fantastic weekend! Baby dust and sticky vibes! :dust:


----------



## grkprn

Welcome owl35! I've been hiding out, but recently caught up on this thread tonight.

Went on a little vacation and now I'm back. DH is in Europe til the 24th, so I'm having fun with my new CBFM and POAS! This is a more relaxing month for me with no clomid, but I'm still BBTing and checking out my new clearblue monitor. Maybe I won't ovulate until closer to the 24th...we'll see.

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs2:

HTJ-great news on the new donor!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FlyFlorida

New to BNB as of last night. 
I am 38, TTC #1 with nothing but a bunch of wasted money on OPKs and PG tests, and a huge amount of disappointment. Found out this week my AMH is 0.93, my insurance is all jacked up, my Dr cant remove my polyp this month due to being out-of-town, can't remove it next month because I will be 6,000 mi away for work, so it may have to be Aug which means I will be out for the next 3 cycles when I already have old eggs. With my luck, a good egg will be released. Forgive the cynacism. Between this, and other life events, my fun meter is pegged today. Thinking maybe I need to have a different dr just remove the polyp. I assume it's a simple procedure. After today, I felt like throwing in the fertility testing towel and just letting God do His will without any interference from me. This stuff is mentally exhausting. I saw an old man that bags groceries at the store pushing a cart back inside the store. he looked sad and alone. I immediately thought that could be my husband one day, alone and sad thinking about how he never had kids/family. I'm sad for my hubby.


----------



## drsquid

talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless.. he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.


----------



## manuiti

Oooooh, all the best of luck for you DrS!!! I've got a good feeling for you! :happydance:

:wave: to all the newbies.

And much love and :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## drhouse

drsquid said:


> talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless.. he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.

Go Dr Squid Go.... just like a ... MEDICAL EMERGENCY! How exciting for you!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## drsquid

hrm except i fell into the dr google rabbit hole.. lots of article say day3 and day 5 are the same. lots say day 5 is much better. some say day 5 increase the risk of identical twins. and day 3 increases the risk of fraternal. i DO NOT want twins but i also dont want to put back less than 2 embryos.. sigh


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovely ladies... 

Now I have found the icons! Woo hoo....... 

HTJ, good luck on the Danish bean!!! I've got a really good feeling for you..when the right donor is on the scene - bang it will happen!!!!

I reckon there is something in waiting for the "right" thing - the universe sometimes has a plan. Do you guys believe in signs? I really do.. despite the scientific brain that says ....ummmmhhhh. DFTB (dear fiance to be when he has saved for the bling) and I decided to get married on our second date. I rang my dad and said - I've met the guy that I am going to marry and he said when was that!.... I'm the girl that takes a week to make a decision about what to do for a holiday! Very unusual....I had been single for years...... I used to survey happy married couples who said "when it's right, its right" and "you just know" - my personal aggghhhh!!!! but how do you just know.........I was like "Whatever"... "that's bulls**t" and then it happens... So for any of the lovely single ladies that are here.... keep your eyes and mind open - mine came with exwife and kids - not what I was expecting (though it helps to make sure you are waiting on the right corner for when he comes round - I made sure I got a job where the sort of husband I wanted would hang out.. and then bang!!!! as I had been living at a small town surrounded by women for very many single years....) 

Manu - I am thinking of you..... I hope you and your hubby are having lots of healing time... hugs hugs hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks so much for your advice about your amh... My guy said to ignore it again today! 

Today I am 

:bfn::bfn::bfn: and the the unwelcome visitor has arrived.... :witch:

Not much luck for me this month or next... DFTB won't even be here during the best time of the month ... therefore no ........ :(
:dust:

Welcome to all the new ladies... fly florida and owl 35 and the ladies returning from holidays and abroad...

I do have some great news about .......
:coffee: unless recurrent pregnancy loss.... due to 


https://molehr.oxfordjournals.org/content/11/5/357.short 


my guy (best in town) reckons two flat whites a day are just fine!!!!
:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

just not eight cups a day!!!!
Buttefly, Miriam and all the lovely ladies good luck...

Dashka.... hope the headache got better - (or you put on earphones and drowned her out!!!):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drhouse

drsquid said:


> hrm except i fell into the dr google rabbit hole.. lots of article say day3 and day 5 are the same. lots say day 5 is much better. some say day 5 increase the risk of identical twins. and day 3 increases the risk of fraternal. i DO NOT want twins but i also dont want to put back less than 2 embryos.. sigh

Good luck!!!!!!!! What a hard choice!!! A good choice though... friend just had low amh, three eggs, none fertilised... you have a :happydance::happydance::happydance:dozen!


----------



## purplelou

Good luck DrS!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

:hi: and welcome owl and flyflorida! 

Drhouse so sorry about that :witch: 

How's everyone's weekend looking?


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.hope everyone's well.have been lurking for a bit as still finishing reports.on the home straight now!

owl and flyflorida-welcome to the best thread and good luck.

asry-happy 12 weeks.

drs-good luck-fingers crossed.

htj-hope this sperm does the trick!!

drh-sorry about af showing.

to all the other ladies-big hugs and good luck.

afm-af showed this morning.knew it when i had aches last night.still waiting for appt for ultrasound-rang them yest but the comp was down so they couldn't tell me anything.good news was that i didnt have any of the cramping that i had pre period the last 12-14 months so pretty sure thats all a bit pyschological in the 2ww.ho hum onwards and upwards.boyf is dillying dallying about making his appt for sperm analysis.he's had the pot and letter all week-grrrrrr!

have a wonderful weekend folks xx


----------



## drsquid

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## FlyFlorida

Has anyone heard of someone getting a polyp removed and then conceiving the next month? Also, how long do you have to wait to TTC post polyp removal, considering they want to put me in BC on CD4 (Monday) right after my FSH test, and HSG on CD6. Since they are having me take BC CD4 through the HSG, I assume that even though I would cease taking the BC (never taken them before) the day I get the polyp removed (hopefully I can find a doc to do it the next day after the HSG since my doc will be out-of-town for 2 weeks), that the BC would have already prevented ovulation. Is this correct? If I can't get the polyp removed this cycle due to Dr availability, do I even need to take the BC? Also, what happens to egg that might have developed? Since egg reserve is very dependent upon age, does that mean that this could have been a month when a healthy egg could have been released? If so, would that egg then be a gonner, and now I'm Back dealing with starting over with my bad percentages with respect to ... Hey, it may take a year to get pg (get a good egg), and if I miss a month where there would have been a good egg, am I starting over? Huge apologies if these are really stupid questions!


----------



## drhouse

FlyFlorida said:


> Has anyone heard of someone getting a polyp removed and then conceiving the next month? Also, how long do you have to wait to TTC post polyp removal, considering they want to put me in BC on CD4 (Monday) right after my FSH test, and HSG on CD6. Since they are having me take BC CD4 through the HSG, I assume that even though I would cease taking the BC (never taken them before) the day I get the polyp removed (hopefully I can find a doc to do it the next day after the HSG since my doc will be out-of-town for 2 weeks), that the BC would have already prevented ovulation. Is this correct? If I can't get the polyp removed this cycle due to Dr availability, do I even need to take the BC? Also, what happens to egg that might have developed? Since egg reserve is very dependent upon age, does that mean that this could have been a month when a healthy egg could have been released? If so, would that egg then be a gonner, and now I'm Back dealing with starting over with my bad percentages with respect to ... Hey, it may take a year to get pg (get a good egg), and if I miss a month where there would have been a good egg, am I starting over? Huge apologies if these are really stupid questions!

Hi, I can't really give you any advice, but I would say - decide on one doctor that you trust.... and get more information then follow their advice. If you don't like your doctor change them. Ask them if you should have HSG et al, before the polyp is removed. There are lots of types of polyps e.g Gardener's duct cysts to uterine polyps it depends what you have - I would have thought removing any uterine polyps would be important as they may affect the implantation of any pregnancy. * I think you need more information. * 

My fert specialists says that one or two months generally doesn't matter. I am losing three kilos at the moment. He says most fertility doesn't fall off a cliff. Good luck.


----------



## owl35

I was hoping I could give my husband a BFP as a father's day present but no no no, the :witch: has arrived instead ](*,) I'm a little bummed that I only made it 12dp trigger and max. 11dpo with all the medication I've taken. For some reason I hoped it would lengthen my lp. Oh well, maybe better luck next month. I hope everybody is having a nice weekend! Happy Sunday :flower:


----------



## Mirium

Hi everyone,

Dr.S - I am happy for you - things are looking great for you. All the best!!



> Has anyone heard of someone getting a polyp removed and then conceiving the next month? Also, how long do you have to wait to TTC post polyp removal, considering they want to put me in BC on CD4 (Monday) right after my FSH test, and HSG on CD6. Since they are having me take BC CD4 through the HSG, I assume that even though I would cease taking the BC (never taken them before) the day I get the polyp removed (hopefully I can find a doc to do it the next day after the HSG since my doc will be out-of-town for 2 weeks), that the BC would have already prevented ovulation. Is this correct? If I can't get the polyp removed this cycle due to Dr availability, do I even need to take the BC? Also, what happens to egg that might have developed? Since egg reserve is very dependent upon age, does that mean that this could have been a month when a healthy egg could have been released? If so, would that egg then be a gonner, and now I'm Back dealing with starting over with my bad percentages with respect to ... Hey, it may take a year to get pg (get a good egg), and if I miss a month where there would have been a good egg, am I starting over? Huge apologies if these are really stupid questions!

FlyFlorida - Drhouse gave you great advice. I know how you are feeling though. I am 38 too and I was panicking alot recently but a friend of mines aptly advised that we don't have total control over conceiving so I realized that worry and regret and scrutiny of every single thing would not help. It may actually hurt my chances. Also, age is not all because I miscarried at 36 & 37 while some 42 year olds and older have their babies just fine. Also, younger women miscarry too. Some of this is random. Therefore, I am trying to just do my best and be positive. It's hard sometimes but I am constantly trying. You can't worry about possibly missing a good egg because you have to remove the polyp. I removed fibroids (which I think grows deeper into the uterus) and had to wait for 3 months before trying again. I tried at that time and conceived right away. Sadly, I had a miscarriage. I don't think it was related to trying too soon. I don't think you'll have to wait for as long as 3 months for a polyp.

Regarding the BC - it depends on why you have to take it. If it is to avoid pregnancy and you think you can manage that without birth control, then you can decide not to take it. It will be up to you.

Owl35 - I am sorry about AF!! I tried Femara for a few months too and had BFNs too. I tried injectables and IUI for 2 months and had BFNs too. I am doing a natural cycle this month. I will try injectables again soon. Hopefully, we'll get lucky soon! All the best!

Drhouse - I am trying to lose some weight too. All the best!

AFM - I am still checking for LH surge. My cycle seems weird this month. My uterus feels achy and the test line on my ovulation tests seem light to me. If I remember right, they are usually darker by now. Anyway, I am taking it easy. I am not worrying about it.

Happy Sunday to all the other ladies!


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

So I am back from FL... was a great holiday, got to swim with manatees and Hubby bought me a gorgeous Tiffany diamond ring! Lucky me!

However, I reckon I am out for this month... AF was due yesterday according to FF (pah whatever FF).. nothing sign of AF yet... bah and pah to it I say.

So how are we? 

Dr S... good job with the eggs! 13 and 11 fertilized that is great!

Hit hope all goes well for the IUI!

Nee crappy AF eh... and Owl... think I will be with ya soon..

Dash and Lils how are ya both... Lils... warm cider is a no no no no! LOL

Hey Dwrgi how you doing hun? 

Asry congrats on 12 weeks and the US results!

How is Purps and Bump?

Hi new ladies! Dr H you are right the lingo does take some getting used to on here!

Back to work tomorrow... bah!


----------



## purplelou

Welcome home pad!!!
Sounds like you had a lovely time:yipee: 
I hope that witch stays away xxx


----------



## nessaw

owl-sorry about af.

pad-hope the witch stays away.

afm-finished my reports so in the pub now!!


----------



## Lady H

Well Ladies, we have reached that time in the cycle when I need to take a break from BnB for a bit. I will pop back on Thursday if I get a chance as it is my birthday, to say hi. Keep everything crossed I ovulate! 

:hug::hug::dust::dust::dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## drsquid

padbrat- that sounds awesome.. yay awesome dh =)


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck Lady H don't forget our Birthday drinks........ Have a good one,


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good evening, ladies!! How are you all?? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry I was absent for the weekend...but had a great time with dp and my extended family at a cousin's grad party in my hometown. Rushed back home late Saturday night - after doing a culinary tour to get a taste of my childhood - and had our follie check this morning. It went great... Total of three follies that could contribute to pregnancy. One big one on left ovary at 25mm, and two on the right 18mm and 15mm. The one that is 15mm could possibly mature in time to release an egg, or it may not. No way to tell, but because it is right on the cusp of being mature, they're counting it as a possibility. Uterine lining was nice and thick, so .... all looks good for the IUI Tuesday morning at 9:45! :happydance:

Our shipment from the sperm bank will arrive tomorrow morning at the lab and will be put in a nice, invigorating jacuzzi bath Tuesday morning to wake up all the little swimmers. Got to get their tails thawed out and in motion for their swim upstream! :happydance:

Preparing to have some downtime with DP tonight before the hectic work week starts tomorrow, so will be sure to catch up with everyone tomorrow while at work.

Sending loves and baby dust!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

good luck htj =)


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! And here's to the start of a new week!! Whooopeee!! :flower:

Dr S-that is a fantastic result, and I really hope that you have some left over to freeze! (However, you may not need them!!). GL!!

Dr H-it takes a while to get used to the site, but well done for persevering! xx

Pad-lovely to have you back! Woweeee hubbeeeeee!! You lucky thing, am well jell!!! So, a good omen for Team Pink, lots of girlie bling!! Hope you get lucky hun, Axxxx :flower:

Butterfly-how are you hun? Has the house transfer gone ahead? Thinking of you, Axxx :hugs::hugs:

HTJ-GL for insemination tomorrow. Hope this is your lucky cycle!! :hugs:

Chicken-how are you lovely?? Big :hugs:

Purple-awesome scan pics on FB-I showed OH, amazing! Quite an emotional experience for you, I'm sure! Hope you had a nice weekend! :hugs:

Manuiti-how are you hun? Thinking of you, Axxx

Neesaw-hope your head is okay today!!! We stagger our reports across the year, so we don't have them all together. Would be a killer otherwise, as you've just experienced!! You deserved a good drink after all that! Any sign of BoyFriend going for SA?? 

Dashka-how are you hun? Hope that Toronto weather continues warm and balmy!! You need to get your money's worth out of that recliner!! Big :hugs:

Lil-are you home safe and sound?? Let us know that you are safe! Thinking of you, Axxxx

Lady H-hope you ovulated too! Is your big party this Saturday??? So exciting!! :hugs:

Mirium-not worrying about it is the best way, but easier said than done! GL with ovulation! :hugs:

Owl-sorry about AF, she is a most unwelcome visitor. But, onto next cycle, and better luck for that!!! You'll get there! :hugs:

To anybody I've missed, sorry, but big :hugs::hugs: to you all,

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies!

hope your all having a lovely monday!

first - good luck HTJ I hope those swimmers defrost beautifully and are wriggling those tails in eagerness to catch that eggy!

LadyH and Chicken - happy birthday lovelies!!...I am saying it now in case I forget later - I have a brain like a sieve! :cake::cake::cake::wine::wine::wine:

Dwrgi - thank you lovely :hugs: I have to confess and apologise about the scan pic....as I told you, I am a bit rubbish at FB, so anyway a couple of my cousins had asked to see the pic, and I fiddled with the settings so that it looked like only people in my family would get that pic.....but obviously it didn't work. and I am so sorry that it obviously appeared on your wall, because I absolutely don't want to one of those people who ram it down other's throat :( I hope it didn't upset you :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - I was wondering about the house too! everything go to plan??

Lils - are you still in the UK, hope your having a fab time if so!!

Pad - your hubby sounds fab! lucky girlie!! :hugs:

manu - bit squishy loves and :hugs: for you honey xxx

Nessaw - well done on getting the reports done and finished!! :thumbup:

DrS - I am very excited for you!! and keeping fingers crossed for you lovely xxxx

big huge :hugs: to owl and flyflorida and Mirium and Dashka, frols and Asry and anyone else I am missing!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - thank you lovely :hugs: I have to confess and apologise about the scan pic....as I told you, I am a bit rubbish at FB, so anyway a couple of my cousins had asked to see the pic, and I fiddled with the settings so that it looked like only people in my family would get that pic.....but obviously it didn't work. and I am so sorry that it obviously appeared on your wall, because I absolutely don't want to one of those people who ram it down other's throat :( I hope it didn't upset you :hugs::hugs:

Purps-it was an incredible picture, and I did feel emotional, but I know that you didn't mean to ram it down anybody's throats, so please don't worry! Such an incredible picture-I hope we ALL get to have our own scan pics to show to people one day!!! 

Hope you're okay, hun? Bet you're thinking of names now you know 'it' is a girl!!! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! xxx


----------



## purplelou

thank you hun - and I am hoping with all my heart that you have that scan pic to show off next month!! I can't wait :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and yes, I am doing ok too!


----------



## drhouse

Hey lovely ladies.... 
just a quick note to say congrats for all the exciting news, maturing follicles, some of you at 21/40, thats really exciting. Today I went to the GP at 0700 to have my smear done hopefully pre-pregnancy - (couldn't thanks to AF) and pre preg blood tests... trying to get organised... thats not normal for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Forgot this month we can try - one more cycle till DF2B is in the UK with said 12 year old... so hopefully an early July conception... Am trying to decide where to go on holiday have one week on my own... could be pregnant wink wink... so maybe France cycling holiday? then we want to go to Morocco = is that ok if pregnant??? We aren't sure....

I am so pleased to be here with you lovely ladies as all my friends get pregnant by looking at their other halves over dinner. I am so happy for them, but bl**dy hell where's mine?


----------



## froliky2011

OK, I am way overdue for a post. Sorry about MIA. I had some bad dreams and needed some time away. 

Row - Good Luck with weight loss!! My sister has been doing myfitnesspal.com and lost 33 pounds so far! Sorry about results. However, lots of ladies with low AMH still manage to get pregnant. :hugs:

HTJP - Congrats on new donor!! G.L. tomorrow! :baby:~~~ Your tomatoes sound great! Any green thumb secrets? I am excited your lining is good and you have 3 follicles! Yeah!! :happydance:

Manuiti - I hope the RE gives you answers tomorrow. :hugs: :hugs:

Mirium - G.L. I hope the meds don't interfere with CM either. :dust: 

DrS - Sounds like a very hopeful cycle. Sorry about the challenging decisions. Good Luck!!

DrHouse - Sorry about :witch: I say, the cycling would be great! Yeah! Sounds like a great birthday!!! 

Butterfly - I hope the house sold! :hugs: Ugh, the pressure from your ex. Sigh. :hugs: Hopefully you won't need another month. 

Dashka - Yeah on the recliner & oasis! I am going to Cape Breton early July for a getaway with DH. I am so excited to bike the trail! I am hoping for good/decent weather. 

Dwrgi - I have fingers crossed for you this upcoming cycle!! :hugs:

Lil - Thanks for all the reiki vibes etc. I love that you found that info on the bathhouse and fertility. Very neat!! :hugs: I am so glad you had a great trip!! Well deserved!!!!! xoxo

LadyH - Sending :baby:~~~ even while you're away!! Good Luck Hon!!

Chicken - Sending some :baby:~~ to you too!!!! May you have a fab birthday on the 22nd!!!! :hugs:

Purple - Hi!! I hope all is well!! I hope dad is doing OK too. 

HA - :hugs: 

Neesaw - I hope your boyf does his SA soon. It's always nice to not be in the 'dark' about stuff when TTC. Glad the reports are done and you can relax!

Pad - Ah, hon!! I have been thinking about you soo much! I am glad Florida was great and you got a beautiful ring!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am still hoping, but your emote says you feel "dead" so I am worried.

Carole - I hope you are doing well and recovering from L&D. I hope Zara is doing well too. :hugs:

Arsy - Congrats on making it 12 weeks!! :hugs: 

Never - Hi!

Twinks - Are you doing IVF this month? Azoo right?

Coastdreams - How are you?

Agape - How are you?

Honeybee - You get to see OH in July too for your birthday!! You and DrHouse will be ovulating and having fun!! Good Luck!!!! 

Owl - Welcome and sorry about :witch: :hugs: :hugs:

grkprn - Welcome back from vacation! Good Luck near the 24th!! May the :spermy: get the egg and crack the hell out of it!! :)

FlyFlorida - I don't know much about low AMH. However, I had a uterine polyp removed in Sept. 2011 and had my HSG in Aug. 2011. I was not on BC at all during that entire time. I got pregnant in January and late March/early April. Good Luck!! :hugs: :hugs: 

Hi to anyone else I missed!! It's hard when some people only come on a few times a month to remember everyone.

I had a friend call me last week who just got married last Sept. and was gearing up to TTC and found out last week she has endometriosis, low AMH and high testosterone. She was devastated and my heart just broke for her. She said she has nobody to talk to. Her DH is not completely thrilled about having children but will do it for her. In addition, he's not very sympathetic about pain and I think she is having a difficult time. His side of the family also has lots of genetic issues which she recently found out about. We talked about all the stupid stuff people say to her and how ignorant they are about infertility etc. People just assume so much. 

Anyway, like I said, I needed a break due to some nightmares which I believe were caused by reading BnB. It's tough. :hugs: to all you lovely ladies!! xoxo


----------



## FlyFlorida

Drhouse, Mirium and Froliky,

Thanks for the replies and the mutual support. Since my doc will be out-of-town, there is another doc, in the same office, that might be able to remove that polyp. Going to get my FSH tested in an hour, so i am going to ask.

Also, they told me I needed to take BC starting after my blood test today so that the lining doesn't build up, in the event they do want to remove the polyp after the HSG (assuming day or two after). This is what i was told June 6th, before the doc was going out-of-town. 

What I was trying to ask the Nurse that told me on the phone that the polyp could not be removed until July because the Doc wouldn't be there (not the same nurse that told me to take the BC so that the HSG and polyp could all be removed in the same time frame-few days of each other), is: why am I going to take BC starting today if the polyp can't be removed until the week following the 4th of July? She stated I need to be on BC for 3 weeks before polyp removal which is not what the other nurse stated. The June 6th nurse spoke with the doc and said it's just a couple days of BC. 

Hope to get some answers today. I have read a couple blogs where people had been TTC for a while, had a polyp removed, and got PG the following month. I needed that morale booster!

Also, my BF in CA got PG naturally at 42 her 2nd month trying. Docs told her at check-up, good luck ttc without fertility help. She said she wasn't interested in doing IVF, that she was putting it in God's hands, and the next month got a BFP. That BFP just had his 2nd bday last month. So happy for her! 

Super happy to have found this blog. Thanks for listening to me vent and the advice. :winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Fro! I missed you chick!

I remember all those pregnancy nightmares... I used to wake up crying and screaming in cold sweats with my last two... the dreams were so vivid and awful so I completely understand where you are coming from. But hey 13w 4d you are doing soooo well!!.... plus I am mightily impressed you remembered all that stuff!

I am Ok I have been 'dead' since my last loss which was 2nd June last year, yup the day before my wedding anniversary so I was pleased I was away and didn't think about it this year.

Still no AF ladies.... FF is convinced I did not OV.... but TBH I was really crap at temping this month with being away.... no, lets face it I am crap at all things requiring discipline and organisation! hehehee

Dwrgi you know what your charts have settled down beautifully... not like mine, a bloomin mess! Hahaha Girly bling!

Hit am thinking of you!!

DrH.... I see you are in Aus. You know what I would recommend for a tranquil perfect break... Silky Oaks, on the Mossman River... we went there and had the most perfect time!.... Morocco is too far from Aus!!

Lils I hope you are having a good trip back! Send some fertility vibes... pink ones please to me!

hey Dash.. how are ya chick?

Hello Purps and Bump... and clues on the front runners in the name game??


----------



## purplelou

Pad I would guess your temps might be all over the place because of lovely heat and also air conditioning!

And names ....we can't decide! I'm sure we will eventually :haha: for now, it's just 'baby'


----------



## nessaw

hi all.hope everyones had a great monday.

htj-good luck.

chicken and lady h-happy happy birthday for this week.

afm-spoke to the doctor.low progesterone again so clearly not ovulating.she's going to chase up the ultrasound.boyf booked in for sperm analysis on 24th july.has anyone else had to wait that long?

sorry feeling a bit bummed out.think am going to give poas a miss this month and chillax and enjoy a bit on spontaneous bedding for a nice change.

wishing everyone lots and lots of baby dust this month.

love vx


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!  sorry weekend was a bit crazy  but back at work today and things back to normal.

Butterfly - stalked your chart  So sorry AF showed up hun.. :hugs::hugs: I hope the house stuff is under control now?

Grkprn  welcome back from vacation  hope it was lovely:hugs:

FlyF  welcome!! :flower:We have been TTC for 10 years now (and in the mean time adopted our daughter which I often refer to as AD)I still know what you mean about that feeling about letting your DH down and not being able to give him a biological child.. Hang in there Sorry I dont have much experience with polyps but I hope that it all works out for you soon!:hugs:

Dr.S  everything is sounding great for you..:thumbup: Has the transfer happened yet? Did you decide on Day 3? All limbs crossed for you :happydance:and hope your sciatic is feeling better.:hugs:

Dr. H  so sorry AF showed her ugly face :hugs::hugs:GL on the next cycle now that you know your DH will be around!

Nessaw  so sorry AF showed up Argh!! :hugs: Glad to hear BF has finally booked the SA!! For my DH I remember they only do on specific days (and certain times) but didn't take that long (I'm in Canada) -He just had to get the requisition form from Doc and then we booked it at the lab. Congrats on finishing the reports! Hope you had a few drinks to celebrate!:hugs:

Owl  so sorry AF showed up for you too:hugs: Seems that crazy witch was busy this weekend.. argh.:hugs:

Mirium  GL with ov!!! :winkwink::hugs:

Pad  Oh my!!! A Tiffany diamond ring! BLING BLING. :thumbup:Welcome back from vacation  it sounded sooooo relaxing:sleep: Are you still in?? are you going to test or wait for AF? Still thinking PINK for you.:hugs::kiss:

Lady H  well have a good break from BnB til you ov! :hugs:Happy birthday in advance! (for Thursday!):flower::flower:

HTJ  great news on your follies!!:thumbup: All limbs crossed for you for tomorrow morning! May your egg be like a magnet to those spermies!:happydance::thumbup:

Dwrgi  hope you are well hun. :flower::hugs:Are you done your reports? When do you start meds?:kiss:

Lils  Hope you are back safe and sound???:hugs::kiss:

Froliky  glad to hear you are going to Cape Breton! :thumbup:Although Ive never been  always wanted to go  I hear its lovely.. Sad although its in Canada  its cheaper for us to fly south and go all-inclusive then to fly out east and pay nightly (also would take 2 days to drive there if we drove) Hope you have a wonderful time! My you are quite the active girl!! I wish I was more like you! Hope the nightmares have stopped.:hugs::hugs:

Manu  GL on your appt tomorrow with RE :hugs::hugs:Hope you get some answers

Chicken  happy pre-b-day to you to (for Friday!!):thumbup::flower:

AFM  today Im 5 DPO I think. I got a letter in the mail on Friday night from the RE re: my initial appt with the new RE on July 23 but in the letter it said he will be doing a FULL abdominal / pelvic/internal ultrasound on my initial visit  HMMM.. :dohh:they never said that when I booked the appt  and I know Im going to have my period then (like Day 1 or 2) . So just got off the phone with them and they said its completely fine for them to do on Day 1 or 2  They are used to that /all women are going in like that Ive been going to get them every 5-6 months lately with my own MD anyway (and have had many in the past  but never during a full-on bleed!):dohh: TMI sorry . Argh Anyone else done one at that time? I still have one more cycle before  so maybe things will get shifted some how I hope.

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:
xoxo


----------



## dashka

Oh forgot to mention - I had the craziest dream/nightmare on the weekend.... that I had a miscarriage... Went to the Bathroom and saw the tiny fetuses (Twins)... I didn't even know I was pregnant I think in the dream... My mom was there and I was holding something that looked like a tiny sac in my hand crying and she knew right away what had happened and I didn't even have to say a word..... We cried together. I think I had this dream because she told me a long time ago that she had a few m/c's and one of them were twins and she actually went to B/R and miscarried that way - but much further along.... I must have been thinking about that subconsciously that day.

I never remember my dreams ... and don't have many re: pregnancy...so this was definitely strange.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hello ladies, hope you are all ok. I really can't remember all as I don;t have a chance at the moment to get on and reply much so I apologise. Added to that in a few months I likely won't be ttc any more so although it sounds harsh I don't want to make new connections only to lose them again :hugs:

Anyway, Pad, glad you had a great holiday. Your chart does look a bit weird again but then you were on hols so we will let you off :haha: Hoping AF stays away for lovely :pink: BFP :hugs:

Dwrgi :hi: :friends: are you all mentally geared up for the ivf hon?

Lady H - hoping you have a lovely Birthday on Thursday and lots of :wine: and :sex: :happydance:

LilS - hope you had a good trip home - sounds like you had an amazing trip all round :thumbup:

dashka thanks hon :hugs::hugs:

HTJ fingers crossed for the new :spermy:

Drs have you had the transfer yet, sorry if I missed that :dohh:

Froliky damn those dreams :growlmad: :hugs::hugs:

To everyone some :dust: and hoping you all get your BFPs soon :hugs::hugs:

Oh and the house sale still hasn't gone through and is driving me nuts :haha:


----------



## dashka

Butterfly - :hugs::kiss::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## Asryellah

DrS - I hope inqy and squirt dig in deep :yipee: glad to hear everything went well :thumbup::thumbup: let the tww begin!!!! :baby:

HTJ- good luck with IUI today :thumbup::thumbup:

Butterfly - big :hug: to you hun hope the house sale will be settled soon and you can relax :flower:

:dust::dust: to you all lovelies :kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr S-excellent result! Hope Inky and Squirt are getting settled in. It's a strange feeling, isn't it?? Why are you in court? Have I missed something???

Pad-your chart is amazing!! I hope that AF DOES not arrive! I'm thinking Team Pink!! So glad that you were away over the anniversary of your last loss, and could be distracted. Big :hugs: to you for being so brave, Axxxx :flower:

Dashka-dreams like that are the pits, as they seem so real! Also, try not to worry about the tests and AF, I'm sure it's nothing new for these people, and perhaps your cycle might be a bit out of kilter then, and it won't actually have arrived, or it will have been and gone. There is this lovely Welsh expression -'Peidiwch mynd o flaen gofid' (which you need your teeth in to say!!), but basically means, 'Don't go ahead of worry'. I really like it, so try not to worry, Axxx :hugs:

Bugger, have run out of time, as my Head of Dept has been in here chatting!! 

Wanted to send Butterfly big :hugs::hugs::hugs: and will email you very soon,

Lots of love to everybody, will try and write more later!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Thx Dwrgi!!!

Dr S- yay!!! Awesome for Inky and squirt... Love the names go so well with DrSquid!
Fx for you and hope you don't have to go to court anymore??? I think I missed something too??

HTJ -- good luck this morning for the IUI!!!

Hello and hugs to all!!! Will check on later!

Xoxo


----------



## HitTheJackpot

So I am a bit beside myself this morning and I need some opinions from all you ladies with more experience at this... I am scheduled for my IUI at 9:45am today, and my temp shot up today to above coverline. I'm not sick, so there is no reason for a fever... which means that I ovulated sometime yesterday or overnight, right? Should I even go through with IUI??

I just put a call in to the doctor's office to see if we can catch the lab before they process the sperm but it is only 6:30 and office doesn't open until 8:30, so not sure when I will hear back. If we can't get ahold of anyone there before they thaw and wash, then we don't have a choice to go through with it, and I feel that could possibly be a waste of the $1k we have invested in this month.

Any thoughts, girls? I need advice...

I should note that on my chart, I have manually tagged ovulation for today based on the timing of the trigger shot.


----------



## Dwrgi

HitTheJackpot said:


> So I am a bit beside myself this morning and I need some opinions from all you ladies with more experience at this... I am scheduled for my IUI at 9:45am today, and my temp shot up today to above coverline. I'm not sick, so there is no reason for a fever... which means that I ovulated sometime yesterday or overnight, right? Should I even go through with IUI??
> 
> I just put a call in to the doctor's office to see if we can catch the lab before they process the sperm but it is only 6:30 and office doesn't open until 8:30, so not sure when I will hear back. If we can't get ahold of anyone there before they thaw and wash, then we don't have a choice to go through with it, and I feel that could possibly be a waste of the $1k we have invested in this month.
> 
> Any thoughts, girls? I need advice...
> 
> I should note that on my chart, I have manually tagged ovulation for today based on the timing of the trigger shot.

Tough one, HTJ. An egg can hang around for 12 ish hours, so it all depends when you ovulated. However, it does look like a close call. Perhaps you'd be better off cancelling it, for your own piece of mind. A lot of money to throw away. Good luck, Axx


----------



## Mirium

HitTheJackpot said:


> So I am a bit beside myself this morning and I need some opinions from all you ladies with more experience at this... I am scheduled for my IUI at 9:45am today, and my temp shot up today to above coverline. I'm not sick, so there is no reason for a fever... which means that I ovulated sometime yesterday or overnight, right? Should I even go through with IUI??
> 
> I just put a call in to the doctor's office to see if we can catch the lab before they process the sperm but it is only 6:30 and office doesn't open until 8:30, so not sure when I will hear back. If we can't get ahold of anyone there before they thaw and wash, then we don't have a choice to go through with it, and I feel that could possibly be a waste of the $1k we have invested in this month.
> 
> Any thoughts, girls? I need advice...
> 
> I should note that on my chart, I have manually tagged ovulation for today based on the timing of the trigger shot.

HTJ - If you can cancel, that would be my advice. I think you'll tolerate missing out on 1 month better than thinking it was all for naught. That way you can go for it next month. Unless your doc can prove by ultrasound that you haven't ovulated yet or ovulated just last night. All the best!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thank you Dwrgi and Mirium. I just talked to the nurse @ doc's office and she said we should go through with it because "Doctor H doesn't put much stock into BBT, especially when we are using artificial methods such as the Clomid and trigger shot."

My spouse keeps going back and forth on it...saying we shouldn't do it, but then on the other hand, if we DON'T do the insemination, then there is NO chance of getting pregnant, where as if we at least do it today then the chance still exists.

My doc puts all of his faith into the shots and the timing of it... and I'm not so sure he is taking into consideration that sometimes, a body may react differently to the drugs.

Gah! I'm so confused and uncertain! I think I will ask him to do an ultrasound before the insemination... and even if I have ovulated, then at least we know for future tries that I ovulate earlier than they think I do and we can time it better. The sperm is being thawed as we speak, so no going back on the insem this month, I guess.

Now I have to figure out how to turn this doubtful attitude into a positive one for the tww. *sigh* Tall order...


----------



## Butterfly67

Htj If it is any consolation, when I got pg in jan I only had :sex: after my temp rise :thumbup:


----------



## Mirium

HitTheJackpot said:


> Thank you Dwrgi and Mirium. I just talked to the nurse @ doc's office and she said we should go through with it because "Doctor H doesn't put much stock into BBT, especially when we are using artificial methods such as the Clomid and trigger shot."
> 
> My spouse keeps going back and forth on it...saying we shouldn't do it, but then on the other hand, if we DON'T do the insemination, then there is NO chance of getting pregnant, where as if we at least do it today then the chance still exists.
> 
> My doc puts all of his faith into the shots and the timing of it... and I'm not so sure he is taking into consideration that sometimes, a body may react differently to the drugs.
> 
> Gah! I'm so confused and uncertain! I think I will ask him to do an ultrasound before the insemination... and even if I have ovulated, then at least we know for future tries that I ovulate earlier than they think I do and we can time it better. The sperm is being thawed as we speak, so no going back on the insem this month, I guess.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to turn this doubtful attitude into a positive one for the tww. *sigh* Tall order...

Don't worry about it because you don't need worry in the 2ww. Put your faith in the doc this cycle. That's how they time it for everyone else and they're the ones doing it everyday so just keep your fingers crossed. Seems like they don't like doing the ultrasound before IUI but why not. If it would give some info about when one ovulates - it would be good! All the best!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Haha! Doc was so funny... when he came into the room this morning he walked up to me, put his hand on my shoulder, looked me straight in the eye with a as serious a look as he could muster and said "When you get home, the first thing I want you to do is to go to your bedside table and get that thermometer. (at this point I thought he was going to tell me where to shove it! :haha::haha:) Take it to your medicine cabinet, put the thermometer on the shelf, and close the door. Don't take it out again until you are SICK and need to know if you are running a fever!" :blush:

So, apparently my doc doesn't think that BBT is a very accurate method when it comes to using Clomid and Ovidrel (Ya think?? :haha:). As concerned as I was this morning, I am equally as comfortable with the decision now... as right on time, within that 36-42 hour window (for ovulation post-trigger) I started getting just awful cramps. If I wasn't sitting right now, I would be doubled over in pain. :dohh: I thought LAST month's cramps were bad.... gah! What I wouldn't give to take an 800mg of advil right now!

Doc didn't do an ultrasound but didn't really explain why he wouldn't, just said they don't do that.

Butterfly - Yes! That does help my morale! Thanks! :hugs:

So, now, we wait.

Oh!! The new donor... we got the numbers this morning and WOW! His sc is more than DOUBLE what we were getting with our previous donor! Pre-wash, he had 150 million and in the wash we only lost 15 million... so we "went in" with 135 million! :happydance::happydance: The highest our other donor had was 50 million post wash!

So... here is hoping! FXed! Love and smoochies to all! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## dashka

HTJ - that is great news about the new donor!!! and yay for going through with it today!! All limbs crossed for you! :thumbup::thumbup:
(hey - didn't something like that happen for you a few cycles ago where you ovulated before they did IUI??)

Good luck hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

You're right, Mirium... gotta have that faith that the doc knows what he's doing! Thanks for the reminder!

Dash - Yes (good memory!) ... we started the first two months doing the IUI on cd 16... and it turns out that was too late. I was ovulating the day before we were doing the IUI, so we changed it to follie check and trigger shot on cd12 and IUI on cd14, and last month we were right on the money when I compared it with my chart. Hoping re: today's temp spike perhaps I had too many blankets on last night!  Thanks so much for the encouragement!


----------



## dashka

yah HTJ - go with the doc's expertise!! I really hope this is it for you! xoxo


----------



## manuiti

HTJ - fingers crossed for you!!! If it helps, when I told my RE I'd been temping he just said 'pffft' and wasn't interested. So I think he's of the same opinion as yours. They are the professionals so sometimes it's good to put a bit of faith in them. I'm off for my d&c follow up appt now...


----------



## dashka

:hugs::hugs:Good luck Manu !.. hope you get some answers hun.....


----------



## manuiti

Sorry I'm still in selfish mode. Don't think for much longer though as I'm back to doing nothing but waiting. Anyway, I had my D&C follow up appointment - 10 days after having had it done. He did a vaginal ultrasound & said I could expect to continue spotting for another 7-10 days from what's left to come out. But he gave me the all clear to get back to normal life, exercise, etc. Tests on my placenta showed that everything was fine there. Tests on our baby take 28 days from the D&C. RE says there's no point discussing what's next until those results are back as at the moment we don't know what's next. All the details in my journal if you're interested. Wish hubby was home with me... I miss him.


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## dashka

Manu - :hugs::hugs::kiss: I wish he was there with you too....


----------



## FlyFlorida

This was odd, but had to share. I was getting my FSH tested at my fertility Dr's ofc on Monday. An older lady (upper 60's) was the only other person in the waiting room. I started talking with her and she tells me she is there with her adoptive grandson and his wife (they are back with the Dr.). She mentions they are trying to get PG (in their early 20s) and that her grandson is a very violent person, that he uses the F word every other word and that he and his wife physically fight. I said, "And they are trying to get PG?!" She said, "I know. That's why the nurse brought be back into the room just now...to calm him down. He was going off on the Dr."

Anyone else stunned and confused like I was?


----------



## drsquid

htj- hope your us shows you havent ovulated yet and yay high sperm count

fly-that is scary

court- im getting sued. medical malpractice case from when i was a fellow. started last tuesday. the whole situation is just so weird. it is good cause i have to just sit there all day. and distracting. one of my co defendants is stressing out like crazy. im not lookinng forward to testifying but... other than that. meh. mostly just boring

doc called today and they froze 3 more. i believe i remember he said a total of 2 grade 1 blasts, and 2 grade 2 blasts.. this is why i prefer stuff in writing.. but dang great results. take that doom and gloom doc


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!!! How are you all??? I hope that you are all doing great!

I can't wait any longer to tell you that I have finished my marking:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:

Well, I guess you get the picture!!! Took OH out for a meal last night to thank him for being so fabulous over the past three weeks-doing all the housework, sorting out the dogs, generally keeping me on an even kilter, ignoring my horrendous moods (who me????!!).

HTJ-I really hope that this IUI is the one for you! It seems bizarre that they left you so long when you think that the body tends to ovulate around about day 14 anyway. I am convinced that I ovulated too soon in my first IVF and it really pi&&es me off that we basically had to write that treatment off. Wonderful news about the super swimmer man-wowweee, does he live on raw Russian fish or something??????! GL for you, hope the pain eases up! xx

Dr S-wow, it never rains but it pours, does it? Great result with the frosties! I have a good feeling for you!! GL! 

FlyFlorida-dreadful story. What is going on in the world? That man needs a slap and anger management. How on earth will he cope with the stress of a crying baby. Outrageous. 

Manu-have written in your journal. Big :hugs:

Dashka-how are you hun?? Hope you're enjoying that lounger? Big :hugs::hugs: 

Neesaw-where do you go now with no ovulation? Is that like PCOS??? Don't they give Clomid to help with ovulation? GL hun!

Chicken-how are you? Still chasing those chickens??? xx

Lil-are you home yet?? Please report to base at your earliest convenience!!! :hugs:

Lady H- *Happy 40th Birthday!​* Hope you have a great day tomorrow!! :cake::cake::cake::cake:

Butterfly-big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! xxxx

Pad-hello hun!! Any sign of AF??? I hope NOT!! :hugs::hugs:

Dr H-how are you today?? Hope all is good? When is your holiday? :hugs:

Asry, Fro, Purps, Never, Twinks (I know you're out there!), Madeline, Grk Princess, big :hugs::hugs: to you all, xxx

I am sure that I've missed somebody out-if so, :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Girls, I've been avoiding taking the call to deliver the meds. What does this mean? A-I don't want to fork out £1200!! B-the head in the sand approach! Got to do it in the next few days. 

Love to you all, and big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lovelies :) :hi:

hope you are all well!

Just a quickie (and Ill write more later!) to say

Dwrgi - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
:happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance:


after all that work you deserve to celebrate!!!!
oh and maybe it's option C) - a bit of both???

big loves xxx

well done on finishing!



DrS - that fab news - you have a little bunch of frosties - although I really hope you don't need them :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hey lovely ladies..

Great news - frosties as well!!!!! Dr S..... HTJ - may the force be with you... sounds like they are super :spermy: - crossing fingers and toes for you both...

Dwrgi - congrats on the marking... :happydance: - now to concentrate on YOU! 

I have just started CoQ10 - hoping it is the magic ingredient to make energy in these 37 year old eggs, just went and had a facial - trying to relax.....!!!! Hope this works soon..................

Still haven't arranged our holidays yet - four weeks to go... oh oh... never mind!!!

Work crazy.... busy, hard and the like... note to self a week at a health retreat would be super... no point this holidays as DF2B too far away for any relaxation to be effective..

Take care girls.


DR H


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

I got what looked like a good lh surge yesterday at about 4:30 pm however my DH is out of town (and that's usually not the case)...so some bad luck/timing. He'll be back today at about 2pm or depending on how his trip goes by 6pm. I was mad because I started temping this month and decided I would start trying real hard to make 'sperm meet egg'... :) I calmed down after because I thought that timing should not be too bad after all since ovulation is supposed to be 24-36 hours after surge and egg can survive for approx. 12 hours. I've heard could be even up to 24 hours but I am not betting on that. What I don't like though is that I started to feel ovulation pains about 3 hours ago. Seems like the pains is no indication that one would immediately ovulate though. I hope not... :) Any thoughts on this?

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## drsquid

Honey- mine are 39...


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## FlyFlorida

Just left the Doc after my HSG and follow-on ultrasound to get a better look at a polyp for removal. Tubes are clear, but my bloodwork came back bad. She said I am healthy, but I have an AMH of 0.93 and FSH of 16.5. AFC was 12. She said the AFC wasn't bad, but my other numbers were. She said she was changing the recommendation from my initial consult (gradual fertility progression of pills to shots to IUI to IVF). She said I need to go directly to IVF. That I may be close to needing donor eggs (for my husband and I, that is not an option). I wasn't expecting that news. I held it together, but am crushed. My poor husband. Our military careers put babies on hold, and now my eggs are old.

38yo
Hubby 36yo
TTC #1 since last Aug and also tried in '09


----------



## drsquid

No I know but I'm saying...mine are 2 yrs older than yours and look at the results I got. Age isn't everything.


----------



## manuiti

FlyFlorida said:


> Just left the Doc after my HSG and follow-on ultrasound to get a better look at a polyp for removal. Tubes are clear, but my bloodwork came back bad. She said I am healthy, but I have an AMH of 0.93 and FSH of 16.5. AFC was 12. She said the AFC wasn't bad, but my other numbers were. She said she was changing the recommendation from my initial consult (gradual fertility progression of pills to shots to IUI to IVF). She said I need to go directly to IVF. That I may be close to needing donor eggs (for my husband and I, that is not an option). I wasn't expecting that news. I held it together, but am crushed. My poor husband. Our military careers put babies on hold, and now my eggs are old.
> 
> 38yo
> Hubby 36yo
> TTC #1 since last Aug and also tried in '09

Try not to put too much into those numbers hun. I got pregnant on my first IVF with an AMH of 0.2, FSH of 26 & AFC of 6. You can do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## FlyFlorida

Manuiti,

Thanks for the mini pick-me-up. The Doc was direct/to the point (which I like), but it hit me like a ton of bricks. Wish my husband had been there during the consult. I felt upset for about a minute on the way home, and am now either numb or in denial.


----------



## Dwrgi

Honeybee-so sorry that I forgot you in despatches. Bugger with the old bag face hag. What I have learnt with this vile journey is that you have to go with the flow, and you have to suck a lot of sour stuff before you get to the sweet stuff, iykwim. Hopefully you will ovulate earlier, FX!!! :hugs:

FlyF-what strikes me is that doctors like to tell us we need donor eggs, and we have had this discussion on here before. We have to keep an open mind about that, as it is sometimes clear that their main motive is to have good success rates at IVF, and that will include donor and own egg. You have to go with your gut instinct, and there are lots out there who have got pregnant with practically zero amh. Hang on in there! :flower:

Mirium, I always have ov pains and always assumed that it was the egg breaking free of the follicle that caused the pain. Let's hope that the egg is in no hurry to get anywhere, and will hang around for hubby's fish! GL to you!!! xxxx

Dr H-there was a CoQ10 discussion on here a while ago, with many advocating it as a help for 'old' eggs. Supposed to improve egg quality. Supposed to be good all round, with energy, etc., which, let's face it, we need to have all the enrgy we need to get on with the marathon :sex::sex::sex: sessions we need during OV time!!! :haha::haha::haha:

My OH made a lovely picnic tonight and we went and had it (the picnic, girls!), on a cliff overlooking the Bristol Channel. It was lovely. Particularly being stared at by newly shorn sheep. Baaaaaaaaaa!!!!! Norethisteronecanneverspellthebloodyword starts day after tomorrow..... :thumbup::thumbup:

Love to everybody, raining here, it was ever thus........ :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hi all.hope everyone is well.

thanks dwrgi for mention.got a call from clinic yest and got ultrasound next thurs.just goes to show how quickly things can move with a gentle reminder!follow up appt is the following fri.at previous appt dr mentioned stimulating ovaries so i presume that means meds along the lines of clomid.will find out sound.

love to al vx


----------



## purplelou

I have to go back and catch up but wanted to say first......

Happy Birthday to ladyH - who is the big 4-0!!!! 

and also Happy Birthday to Chicken

https://cdn.solidrecipe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Birthday-Cake-Photos.jpg


Hope you ladies have a fab day!!

huge loves xxxx​


----------



## Dwrgi

OMG!!! Purple-I came to school distinctly feeling like having some chocolate, and you do this to me!!! I will have to reach for the Chunky Kit Kat which just happens to be in my bag (it's been in there for over a month, for emergencies! This is an emergency!!!). xxxx

Happy birthday Lady H-I did all the squiggly stuff yesterday, but hope you have a great day!! And an even better party on Saturday night!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cake::cake::cake::cake:

Chicken-here's for you:
Happy Birthday!!​ Have a great day, and may all your dreams come true this year!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

ok, I think I am caught up!

firstly - good morning all, I hope you are all well. the weather is appalling again - british summer time meh!! :haha:

Ill probably cross post because I am going to try and write a great long post - but have to do it in between work (work really gets in the way!! :rofl: )

anyway, here goes....

Dwrgi - I am so jealous - your dh is lovely - with his picnics and you have some beautiful places nearby to enjoy them in too!! have you made that call yet??? :hugs:

Butterfly - I really hope you don't have to worry about the time limits, because this your month - I am keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Lils - are you home safe and sound now?? I expect you are catching up on sleep lost in your adventures!!

HTJ and DrS - ladies I am so hopeful for you both!! fingers crossed xxxx

Nessaw - good luck at your appointment chick :hugs:

Manu - huge :hugs: lovely, I hope you are doing ok xx

Mirium - :hi: how are you doing?? :hugs:

Pad - Im thinking pink pink pink and hoping that the :witch: doesn't show her face!!

Asry and Frols - big squishy :hugs: ladies I hope you are both doing well!

Honey - I am sorry about that :witch: arriving!! and I am sending you some :dust: for July, xxxx

DrHouse - I took CoQ10 for 3 months and then got a sticky bfp, now obviously I can't say that the coq10 was the reason but I do feel like it helped!
(and I didn't have any side effects from it)

Dashka - :hi: lovely, how are you doing??

FlyFlorida - that's terrible about that couple that were at your appointment, as Dwrgi said - how is the man going to cope when there is a screaming child in the mix?? :dohh:
and there are several ladies here who got pregnant either via assisted conception or natrually, with a lower amh - so try not to worry too much...although I know it's hard xxx

Never and Twinks and HA - I will stalk over to your journals but in case you are reading this... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I really really hope Ive not missed anyone, but If I did - I am so sorry!! big :hugs:

afm - nothing much to report here :) big loves to all, and have a fab day!!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Ohhh I LOVE the idea of emergency chocolate - and I am so impressed that you kept a bar in your bag for a month - that is willpower!!


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely ladies,

hope the egg baking and baby making is going well for everyone... 

Happy birthday Lady H! A big one!!

Feeling exhausted. Work... hmmmpphhhhh! Role on retirement!

We have been out for dinner and coffee... this coenzyme Q10 means that I just can't sleep!! All good though.....

Thinking of you all.

Dr H:hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Happy Birthday to our birthday girls!!!!

Hope you both have wonderful days today!
xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, just quickie, but does anybody here have experience of using wheatgrass? I know that Missy used it, and Butterfly too, I think? Powder, or tablet form??

Thanking you very kindly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

I haven't but Missy used the fresh homegrown kind I believe in smoothies. Im not sure I could manage that!! tablet sounds more palatable!!


----------



## purplelou

I meant to post this yesterday :dohh:

Its about Mrs Brown , the first "Test tube mummy" who died yesterday...what a pioneering woman!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-18524232#


----------



## juleswants1

Hi all....hope it's okay that I join. I am 36 and met the man of my dreams and have been ttc #1 for 7 months with no luck. My previous relationship I was in for 10 years we weren't trying but we were also not preventing and I never got pregnant. My Gyn sent me to a FS and I have began the testing process....My 21 day progesterone was 7.7...I just had the antral follicle count and it was 9...I also did my day 3 fsh yesterday. My Dr is doing the clomid challenge test on me so once Saturday comes I will start clomid day 5-9...then day 10 fsh. I am also scheduled for the hsg test on Tuesday. I am a little nervous, but also anxious to get all the results. I just worry that because of my age that I may have passed my prime opportunity to have children. Has anyone had all these test etc? I guess I am just getting down and out and desperate....


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you girls for the Birthday wishes means a lot that you remembered.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY H. Have a good one. XXX


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
Jules  welcome to the best thread on BnB! :flower:Everyone here has gone through so much and they are all really supportive. Hope you stay is short and sweet Yes TESTS!! :dohh:I have been doing them off and on for years but going back to RE next month to start more intense testing. Good luck!:thumbup:

FlyF  WTF???:saywhat: Cant believe that couple at the docs office may be parents one day OUCH! Disgusting isnt it? Dont worry too much about the AMH :hugs:

Dr.S  GL in court.:thumbup:wow that must be nerve-wrecking.. Great news about having 4 frozen embies -awesome!:happydance: I do hope that you wont need them though (except for other future siblings perhaps?):haha:

Dwrgi- -Congrats on finishing the marking!! :happydance:And what an amazing DH you have re: picnic. Awww:thumbup: Good luck on starting the meds tomorrow hun.:hugs: Re: wheatgrass. I do believe the best way would be fresh (if you have the right kind of juicer  but that is expensive and messy).. You can buy the frozen ice-cube type at the health food store too (fresh juice that is frozen into cubes). I have not bought those. I have taken the wheatgrass powder now and then (but not consistently  cause I never remembered:dohh:) and I keep the powder container in my freezer to keep fresh. The other reason I stopped is because I am a little confused with the whole immune thing  as I am afraid I might have immune issues (and I know wheatgrass and greens powders increase your immune system  and that might NOT be what I want.).. I still do take chlorophyll drops in my water (during the luteal phase) as I read that it can help move NK cells from blood to the tissues. Anyway I hope I havent confused you more. I would say if you know for sure that you dont have immune issues  then go for the wheatgrass as it can be very beneficial for IVF.. Good luck hun!!

Lady H  HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY HUN!!!:flower::flower:

Chicken  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW!!!:flower::flower:

Dr. H  I take CoQ10 too (and so does my DH)  Good luck on booking the vacation!:thumbup:

Mirium  hope you caught the eggy!:winkwink:

Honeybee  Im so sorry that :witch: arrived  that nasty wart-faced hog of @itch!:hugs:

Nessaw  GL with the appts you have coming up! Yay for getting them going!:thumbup:

Lils  are you ok woman??? I assume you are still in your reiki heaven :haha: (or just jamm-packed swamped trying to catch up on work?):hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs:hugs::hugs: to Purple, Manu, Froliky, Asry, HA, Butterfly, HTJ, Ella E, Carole, Bearlake and everyone I missed!!! Big loves and hugs to all!:hugs:

AFM  Im 8DPO today Its sooo HOOOOTTT :coolio::coolio:here! Has been over 40 Celcius with the humidex factor for the last 3-4 days. we are supposed to get relief tomorrow. Thank Goodness for A/C!!
I actually got a phone call from another RE for an appointment (this is another of the 3 requests that my MD put in) So the next RE is Sept. 20th Ill see if I like the first guy on July 23rd (who has a great reputation) and its going well  then Ill cancel the September one -  Im still waiting for the one that my sister used (and I wanted cause he is into the immune stuff) but I know hell take a lot longer. Im actually researching a lot of meds/and such now. So my mind is opening to assisted stuff  I would like to do IUI with Injectibles  but have a feeling they will push me to IVF. I think the Fertile Mind hypnosis tracks Ive been listening to have had a role in me accepting the meds thing Also I have learned how different injectibles are to Clomid and so I really hope they work on me. Think well have to tell MIL when she returns in September. It will be quite awkward . But its the only way I can get up at 5:00am and leave to go for cycle monitoring (if shell be helping with AD 3 days/wk)  however AD does start school 2 day/week  so if I need to go those days not sure what Ill do. Oh I worry so damn much!!!:dohh::dohh:

have a great day ladies!!! You are awesome!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:xoxoxo


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Jules and welcome!

It's great that you're having all those tests done. If you've got any questions about them just ask away, I think between those of us here, we've pretty much had every test under the sun!

But I hope your stay here is a short one & that you'll be moving onto the pregnancy boards asap! :flower:

Dashka - sounds like you've got a fair bit of organising to do. Hope you find an RE that you click nicely with. :thumbup:


----------



## FlyFlorida

Doc put me on BCP 3 days ago for my HSG and I was told I need to stay on them until I get a polyp removed in a couple weeks (delayed removal for OR scheduling). Forgive my ignorance, but how is this going to affect my cycle when I stop the BCP after polyp removal? I have ALWAYS had a 27-28 day cycle for the last26 years. I have never been on BCP, and am kinda weirded out, like I am messing up something by taking these. Guess I am out for TTC for June and July-which makes me sick. Doc thinks with my numbers I need to go direct to IVF, but I kind of want to see what will happen post-polyp removal. Meanwhile, My eggs and I are getting older.

Also, how important is your diet really? With my crazy job, I sometimes have a poptart and a coffee for breakfast, and an easy mac cup and a coke for lunch. Subway for dinner is a bonus. No, I'm not joking. I'm always exhausted at the end of the day...

Thanks for the advice! How do you guys keep up with who everyone is on this blog!? ;)


----------



## owl35

After my bfn last week on my first injection cycle, I went in for u/s and bw on cd3 with hope that I would be able to start with injections again this cycle. Unfortunately, I was so overstimulated that my ovaries still haven't "calmed down" yet. They are still double the size of what they are supposed to be so I have to take a break this cycle from all the drugs. But I actually like the breaks in between, because all those doc visits with everything timed is kind of stressful. I'm looking forward to a "normal" month of trying :happydance:
This thread is so active - I love it :hugs: Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Mirium

FlyFlorida said:


> Doc put me on BCP 3 days ago for my HSG and I was told I need to stay on them until I get a polyp removed in a couple weeks (delayed removal for OR scheduling). Forgive my ignorance, but how is this going to affect my cycle when I stop the BCP after polyp removal? I have ALWAYS had a 27-28 day cycle for the last26 years. I have never been on BCP, and am kinda weirded out, like I am messing up something by taking these. Guess I am out for TTC for June and July-which makes me sick. Doc thinks with my numbers I need to go direct to IVF, but I kind of want to see what will happen post-polyp removal. Meanwhile, My eggs and I are getting older.
> 
> Also, how important is your diet really? With my crazy job, I sometimes have a poptart and a coffee for breakfast, and an easy mac cup and a coke for lunch. Subway for dinner is a bonus. No, I'm not joking. I'm always exhausted at the end of the day...
> 
> Thanks for the advice! How do you guys keep up with who everyone is on this blog!? ;)

Don't worry about the BC - it's not likely to be a problem. Just stop taking it as soon as you are advised to of course. It's not like you will be on it for long. Alot of people have been on it for years. Actually, some people get pregnant while on birth control so it's not that bad.

Your diet is very important. You need to eat very healthy. Include fruits and vegetables in your diet. If you can afford it - buy organic fruits, vegetables, meat and dairy products. If you are interested and search online, you should find a list of the fruits and vegetables that you should buy organic and those that you do not have to buy organic if you choose not to. At least 80% of what you eat should be healthy. It's easier said than done but you should strive for that.

Maybe, if you read the prior posts/go through the thread when you have time - you'll get familiar with the ladies names. All the best!!


----------



## manuiti

Florida - I was put on bcp before I started my IVF cycle. My RE said that while the ovaries are waiting, the best eggs/follicles get pushed up to the front of the queue. That may be why so many people seem to fall pregnant just after coming off the pill??? Anyway, it's probably a good thing, so try not to worry about it.

Owl - I know what you mean, sometimes it feels like you're spending more times at the Drs than anywhere else. Enjoy your break.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Lots of love, :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust:


----------



## drsquid

owl- i had to take a break too cuase of cysts after an injection cycle and that month off was actually fabulous =)

food- i think even if you are rushed you can still make healthy choices. subway isnt inherently bad. you can get healthy sandwichs there. i eat trader joes salads nearlly every night. that is quick easy and healthy.


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Have a good evening all!

I have a question. My BBT (thermometer) states that it measures to .20 degrees. I have read some conflicting info online as to what it should measure to. Most reports seem to say to .10 degrees. I am not a math girl... :) so I asked my hubby. He said .20 is more accurate than .10 but I think that's the problem (not even sure it's a problem) because my readings show as, for example 97.27 instead of 97.3. Some article seemed to state that the '97.27' type readings is too much info and could be confusing so I guess my hubby is right about the accuracy. Can I just round the numbers? I might be making much ado about nothing. Any info on that?


----------



## manuiti

BBT thermometers are meant to measure to two decimal places hun because the temperature shift is actually quite little but with two decimal places, you can see when it happens much more clearly. So basically, there is no problem, you've got the right thermometer and keep recording those 2 decimal places and don't do any rounding.

Hope that made sense. :shrug:


----------



## Mirium

manuiti said:


> BBT thermometers are meant to measure to two decimal places hun because the temperature shift is actually quite little but with two decimal places, you can see when it happens much more clearly. So basically, there is no problem, you've got the right thermometer and keep recording those 2 decimal places and don't do any rounding.
> 
> Hope that made sense. :shrug:

That makes absolute sense manuiti. Thank you.:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Jules and welcome to the thread :) the ladies here are fab!! I hope all your tests go smoothly and easily and you get your BFP soon!

Flyflorida - I have a slightly different view form some ladies about the eating thing. Obviously its best for your health if you eat the right things, but dont beat yourself up if you indulge in what you fancy now and again. I ate what I felt like and I freely admit it - I really hope I don't offend anyone by saying that. I don't think there is any research that proves that eating a less than perfect diet is actually what stops you getting pregnant. I think if you are ttc for a while it's really hard going without denying yourself some treats :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Owl!! I am so sorry chick, I knew I'd miss someone yesterday and I did - you! sorry about the overstimulation - I hope you are not too uncomfy and that your poor ovaries settle down quickly!


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everyody! 

Manuiti, I think I forgot to mention you yesterday! So sorry. Hope you're feeling a bit cheerier, hun! Big :hugs: to you!!

Fly F-it is difficult to keep up with everybody, but it's really lovely when you read your name on somebody else's post, as it shows they have thought of you. It's impossible to be thorough every time, but you'll get the hang of it, as you get to know everybody!

With regard to the diet thing, I sort of agree with Purps, but I also think, from my own experience and research, that healthy eating at this time is crucial, especially if you have any underlying issues. Personally, I have always eaten what I wanted to eat, and because of that, I have never really craved any foods. My weight has always been quite steady, but I have made a huge effort to focus on proteins and healthy fats in the last six months, as these are what are essential to healthy eating as far as conception is concerned. I still have chocolate and chips and alcohol, but once a week. I don't want to berate myself in years to come about what I should/shouldn't have done. I went to a lecture given by a nutritionist at my clinic a month or so ago. I'll try and post those notes on the thread! 

Mirium-GL with sorting out BBT question. Mine works to one decimal 
point. :thumbup:

Owl-sorry that your ovaries haven't settled down, but a break is a good idea, mentally. Enjoy it! :hugs:

Dr S-hope you're resting up so that Inky and Squirt can get settled in! :thumbup:

Dashka-thank you so much for your advice re. wheatgrass. As I don't know if I have any immune issues, I might just leave it for now then. After my last cycle, I gave up my 1000mg Vit C daily habit, also the Bee Pollen, as I read somewhere that these may boost your immune system. Do you think I did right? Such a minefield, really! 

Btw, you've got appointments coming out of your ears. It sounds like the doctor you really want, your sister's doctor, may be a while getting back to you! How typical would that be!! Worth persevering with though, and phoning them to see if they have any cancellations?? GL hun!! I am also dead jell of your weather. It is completely pants in the UK-just like winter! 

Butterfly-how are you hun?? Hope you've got a nice weekend planned?? Big :hugs::hugs: to you! xx

Purps, Asry, Frol, Never-hello!!! Hope you're all okay?? xxxxxxxxx

Pad-you up to any mischief this weekend? Has AF arrived? You have gone VERY strangely quiet!! :hugs:

Chicken and Lady H, hope you had lovely birthdays! xxx

Neesaw-hello!!

GrkPrincess-hello to you too!

Dr H-have you had any ideas about holiday choices yet? Lots of fun thinking about though, surely? :thumbup:

Lil-where are you hun? You are now officially MIA!! :wacko:

Welcome Jules! Hope you're stay is short and sweet! :hugs:

I found out yesterday that my usual drugs supplier haha::haha:) can't get any pregnyl (trigger shot), and my clinic has confirmed that there has been no pregnyl in the UK for the past 6-9 months!!!!! OMG!!! Panics! I DO NOT want to use ovitrel, as I am sure this caused me to ovulate early last year. Amanda, my consultant (same name), is going to try and track some down for me... FX she manages it! I don't want any jinxing!

Love to everybody-have a great weekend, and I'm sure that I've left somebody out. If so, big :hugs:. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

*Nutrition Lecture Notes-May 2012.*

Need fats and protein, they are the building blocks for hormones and fertility-modern diet is very carbohydrates based. 

Body needs to have 18% body fat for ovulation to occur. 

Proteins balance blood sugar (and can affect stress and hormones)

Men also need essential fats and proteins, as amino acids. 

EAT:
	oily fish, salmon, tuna, mackerel and sardines (all small fish. Larger fish will contain more pollutants, hence warning to avoid too much tuna, because it has been found to contain high levels of mercury).
	avocado
	nuts and seeds
	unrefined oils.

AVOID:
	fatty meats
	fried foods
	full fat dairy
	margarine and margarine products.
	hydrogenated fats. 

Hydrogenated fats are a big no-no, as they disrupt hormone balance. Use butter instead (mix butter with olive oil and put back into the fridge, and use as butter). 

Proteins.
EAT:
	lean meat and fish
	nuts and seeds
	tofu
	pulses
	beans
	lentils
	EGGS! Lots of!

AVOID:
	fatty and processed meats (salamis, hams, etc.)
	excess ANIMAL protein
	fake meats (vegetarian chicken, etc.)

Buy organic dairy and meat.

Carbohydrates should always be wholegrain versions.

Antioxidants.
Counter the effects of cell ageing and protect the sperm. 

Found in:
	vitamins A,C and E
	zinc and selenium
	carotenoids and bioflavonoids (found in fruit and veg).

Eat more brightly coloured foods: red, orange, yellow. Eat dark berries, wholegrains and nuts and seeds. 

Go for 5 different colours a day, not 5 A Day!

Minimise: 
	burnt food 
	smoked foods
	alcohol
	smoking
	excess salt and sugar.

Alcohol depletes selenium and vitamin B and causes the risk of infertility (this can be counter-productive. A few glasses of wine a week can help with stress).

Caffeine causes low sperm count and motility, and will take longer to conceive (7/8 cups a day! 1 or 2 are acceptable). 

Nutrients Required.
	Vitamin A for implantation (dont take supplements as they can be harmful). Found in sweet potato, carrots, squash, red meat).
	Vitamin B, synthesises sex hormones
	Vitamin C, develops collagen membrane and protects it from DNA damage
	Vit E-protects DNA and sperm (oily foods, nuts, seeds).
	Zinc (THE fertility nutrient), important for hormone balance, egg development, fertilisation and implantation. Found in seeds, shellfish, meat, fish and ginger.
	Selenium, protects against heavy metals and sperm formation.
	Iron-carries oxygen to cells
	Magnesium-good for blood sugar and sperm production



What To Eat.
	1 portion of dark green leafy vegetables per day
	1 portion (small handful) of nuts and seeds per day
	5 different coloured fruit and veg per day
	3 portions of oily fish per week (at least)
	Protein every day, ideally something with each meal.

Stress.
Cortisol can affect implantation and causes a rise in blood sugar levels.

Important to get blood sugar levels balanced. Focus on low glycemic meals, which regulate blood sugar.

Avoid WHITE carbs, focus on complex carbohydrates.

Ways to regulate blood sugar levels:
	Have your breakfast within one hour of getting up (cortisol is activated within the first 20 minutes of waking, so eating in this time will help keep it under control).
	Have three meals a day and two snacks per day.
	Have protein with each meal.
	Avoid excess caffeine and stimulants.
	Reduce white foods.
	Eat cinnamon, which balances blood sugar (sprinkle it on your coffee in Starbucks, not the chocolate!)

Increase your vitamin B, wholegrains, magnesium, vit C, etc. 

Stress reduction: yoga, walking, exercise, meditation, gym, etc.

Hormonal Balance:
	Fats and proteins, antioxidants, etc.
	Low GI complex carbs
	Phytoestrogens (plant based tofu, pulses, veg, etc.)
	Organic foods
	Oily fish, nuts and seeds
	Fruit and veg.
	Dark berries
	Avoid high GI carbs, caffeine, smoking, alcohol, saturated and hydrogenated fats.
(Avoid overly processed soya).

Liver
Need to make sure your liver is working properly. It helps break down hormones. Good foods for this are: 
	Cauliflower
	Broccoli
	Beetroot
	Onions
	Garlic
	Lemon
	Rocket 
	Watercress

Daylight-get at least 15-20 minutes of daylight on your face per day! Its also a stress reliever.

Suggested Daily Diet.

Breakfast: porridge with oat milk, 1 tsp ground almonds, mixed seeds and blueberries (buy frozen berries as well as frozen veg).

AM Snack: apple, almonds, pumpkin seeds.

Lunch: wholemeal tortilla with chicken, avocado and rocket.

PM Snack: babycorn and sugar snap peas with houmous

Dinner: grilled salmon, steamed broccoli, baked sweet potato and spinach with lemon and olive oil dressing.


Ciao bellas! :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh Dwrgi - I am hoping your Doc can track some down for you!! Ill keep fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## juleswants1

manuiti said:


> :wave: Jules and welcome!
> 
> It's great that you're having all those tests done. If you've got any questions about them just ask away, I think between those of us here, we've pretty much had every test under the sun!
> 
> But I hope your stay here is a short one & that you'll be moving onto the pregnancy boards asap! :flower:
> 
> Dashka - sounds like you've got a fair bit of organising to do. Hope you find an RE that you click nicely with. :thumbup:

Thanks Manuiti! I hope it's a short stay as well, and I hope the same for everyone else on here! Tuesday is the Hsg for me, and I am so ready to to get that test over with! I just worry because my mother went through EARLY menopause at age 38 and my sister had a HUGE cyst on her right ovary at 17 and they had to remove both her right ovary and fallopien tube, so long story short she never fell pregnant after MANY attempts and several different meds. I just worry that my window of opportunity is closing radpidly. It's definitly scary because I do want a family and just hope I am able to conceive.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning lovies!!

Gosh, it feels like it has been ages since I wrote on here! This week has been absolutely crazy! I was super sick yesterday... I think I allowed myself to het dehydrated, which is NOT a good thing, especially just after IUI. That wasn't exactly brilliant planning on my part. I'm feeling better today, though a bit worn-out. Spending the day overloading on H2O! 

I'm just 3dpo/iui today, so have quite a wait left, but I am taking it easy this month and not stressing myself out worrying about symptoms etc. I can't... last month's BFN was just too dang emotional!

The pain I experienced this month with ovulation was just waaaaaay too intense... I have never experienced this before, but ovulation/iui caused cramps so intense that it extended to the point that it caused (Sorry tmi) severe rectal pressure! I couldn't sit... not at all! Sneezing/coughing/laughing was just out of the question! I was terrified something was wrong! Between my tummy and the... pressure... I couldn't do anything but lay in the fetal position on my bed and cry! 

So I think that if this turns into a BFN that I'll be in the same boat as you, *Owl*. I think that my poor ovaries will need a break from the Clomid for a month or two. That'll let us catch up financially, too, without having to spend $1k/month on spermies and procedures.

I have been keeping up with you all, I promise! I just haven't had the time to type back to each of you, and I'm so sorry for that! :hugs: :hugs:

Each and every one of you are in my thoughts every day! Looking forward to some BFPs this month on this thread!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!
:winkwink::flower:

Fly F  well since Im a trained holistic nutritionist (not practicing anymore) I tend to think on the side of yes  diet is really important  but I wouldnt say that is the only reason why people dont get pregnant. It does help though for people who have more challenges in TTC and most importantly for your ENERGY level and emotional well being. Dont get me wrong  I often treat myself chocolate, chips even  but its the 80%-20% rule  Its not what you do some of the time  but what you do MOST of the time that matters. It sounds like your energy is really low  so I would say it would definitely help to get more fruits/veggies in there to help you through this craziness of TTC (and just daily life in general). Make sure you are drinking tons of water too especially if you are drinking caffeine  cause it dehydrates you  but you probably know that. Good luck to you!:thumbup:

Owl  sorry to hear you have to take a break  but hope you enjoy it!:hugs:

Dwrgi  Hi ! Yes re: those supplements that boost immune system  I know it is so tricky /confusing isnt it!!!:dohh: I wonder the same thing and asked my ND that question. Like almost everything boosts the immune system (and typically we all want that to prevent illness! So its so damn hard) Even Vitamin C does. I believe Royal Jelly does too and I just starting taking that a few weeks ago. I dont know what to think anymore or if I even need to worry about it since I dont know if I have the immune problems/elevated NK cells. I would say go with your gut. If you think you should leave it out for now then do that. :hugs:
Awesome work on the nutrition notes too!!! thanks for posting that! It is awesome. :thumbup: I really hope you get that pregnyl soon! and hope the weather improves too!:hugs::kiss:

Jules  GL on the HSG on Tuesday! :thumbup:I am sure that the RE will send me for another one when I see them in July (havent done one in 7-8 years)

HTJ  glad you are not stressing about symptoms this month.:hugs: I am the same it will drive you crazy and for me I know that it just makes getting AF that much harder. I am also not testing early this month  going to wait until Im late -if I make it that far.:winkwink:

Chicken - I know I said it yesterday - but HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY AGAIN!! 


Hello and Hugs and loves to everyone !!! hope you are having a FAB day and enjoy the weekend ladies!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xoxox


----------



## dashka

forgot to say - I had the most amazing acupuncture session last night... Hadn't been in a month..... For the first time i started a long, detailed visualization while I was lying there with the needles in me... I visualized DH and I living in the place I have dreamed of always visiting (Tuscany ) and we had a house on a huge hill overlooking a huge vineyard and we had our AD and another baby girl (???) and our little doggie was there too and she had a doggie sibling too...AD was around 5 yrs old. I envisioned the house, the patio, us eating wonderful fresh Italian food - fresh bread, cheeses, olive oil, basil you name it.... My mouth was salivating...... I was so into this visualization - that I could feel amazing energy flowing through my body like I've never felt before - don't know if it was because the needles were in there too.... but it was UNBELIEVABLE. I have always tried to visualize before -but the thing that made it different this time was all the details I put into it..... ie. the colour of the tablecloth, kitchen tile, the hairband in the baby's hair, the view from our kitchen.... everything brought it to life and brought a huge smile on my face.... Now that's what I call ENERGY.

it was so awesome -I need to do that more often - like everyday.....


----------



## drsquid

Dw- relax... Well I'm not going to the gym cause of my tush pain. Also spent all day everyday sitting in court. So physically relaxing but not exactly emotionally relaxing


----------



## nessaw

welcome jules.

wishing all you lovely ladies a wnoderful weekend.

vx


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Beautiful Babes!

I'm so sorry, but you were all right - I've been super-duper busy since I've been back, I've been trying to catch up on sleep & deal w/jet-lag & I've been floating in the clouds all at the same time!!! So, Dwrgi, I am floating down to home base, but only for a little while!!! :haha: I'm still so full of energy from my UK trip. I thought it was going to be a vacation w/some training & it turned out the be a pilgrimage & a life-changing experience for me! LOVED it! The history, the ancient sites, the energy, the ley lines, the fantastical legends tied to mysterious places... Ahhhh :cloud9:.

Then I got home. First thing I hear when getting in the car - BIL is fighting for his life in ICU for the past week. He got an infection, went septic, went into coma & no one found him for 2 days & now he's in ICU w/MSRS, jaundiced, on dialysis, etc. been giving him my "advanced" reiki almost every day. All of a sudden, today he is off the ventilator, able to talk & no dialysis for today! Yay, but not outta the wood by any stretch. he is riddled w/infection still... 

So, going there means I have to work until 6-7pm to make up for time lost. Also, jet-lag, work crazy, trying to unpack, go thru pics each day & post on FB (some really awesome pics), spend time w/DH, and catch up on his biz stuff - its too much but strangely i am not stressed at all??? I LOVE THIS!!!

AND, I got really CRAP news from IVF Dr. Fly, do you go to IVF FL? Because I got the good ole old eggs/donor eggs pitch & he completely disregarded my MTHFR & thromb saying yeah fine, take folate but it has nothing to do w/RMC & I'm not going to treat you w/heparin. told him my story & he agreed on the baby aspirin saying "it won't hurt" & wants me to do progest suppositories. So, doing retesting Day 3 FSH/AMH & AFC even though I think he's a buffoon, or maybe its the truth & I don't wanna hear it? IDK I said no to DE, he still tried to sell me on it & I got a little pissy w/him after that (but with loving energy, of course :haha:) So, doing more tests, more confused than ever & at this point I think I'm at the point that if it doesn't happen, I will be OK. 

Oh - chart is odd, too. Didn't think I o'd at all (not uncommon after mc as Butterfly knows), but then today temp went up - ??? Whatever, maybe progest got held up - its still back in the UK...(where I wanna be - ok, except the weather part!) haha - figure THAT one out FF!

Sorry I have only been able to catch up here & there & so now I'm caught up but don't have time but for a few posts rt now:

LadyH - *HAPPY 40TH SWEETIE!!!!* :cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

Chicken - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *TO YOU TOO!!!

I will have a couple of :wine: - one for each of you tonight (see how kind & thoughtful I am?) :haha:

Dwrgi - :hugs: YAY for Noresth.... & GL for getting pregnyl (is it same as steriods bodybuilders take?). Did you TTC this past month or put on BC - forgive my ignorance in that whole process, I have a very rudimentary understanding of it all... (don't know if I should :dust: you or not so if TTC, then :dust:!)

Dashka - :hugs: Keep on :cloud9:, honey - that's so awesome you were abel to visualize that much detail - wow! My :howdy: to you! YAY for 2 Dr's too - and don't worry about bloody u/s. I have to have one Day3 too - in a week or so... :dust:

Butterfly - oh you get big giant :hugs::hugs::hugs: & big baby vibes for this cycle honey!!!

Purps - :hugs: just bc you are always so thoughtful!

Fro - Sorry bad dreams but hope you are back on :cloud9: :hugs:

Asry - 13 wks :cloud9: :hugs:

DrS - Awesome on everything that has been happening!!! yay! I bet you are going to do so well & :dust: in 2ww! :hugs:

HTJ - :hi: honey! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :dust: & :hugs:

Pad - glad you loved Florida! I added you to reiki list but with a caveat "pink energy only please"! You know PCOS really messes w/temps. I've seen PCOS charts w/temps all over the place & seen some with very long cycles, and just very erratic, so it may just be normal for you? But total crap in trying to time things I agree! :grr: I hope AF stays away bc you may have caught it anyway!!! 

Manuiti - big :hugs: to you darlin' :flow:

Welcome new ladies - DrH, Fly, Owl & Julie! :flower:

:hi: to Miriam, Nessaw, GreekPorn, HA, Bumble & all you other lovelies! I know I will forget someone but big luvs & :hugs: & crazy positive energy ~~~~ to everyone, plus the fairy :baby: :dust: I got from Entrance to Fairyland (well, a lot of you were with me there too - more later!)

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::coolio::coolio::coolio:
:headspin::headspin: on end of Marking Period & picnics by the cliffs!!! LOVED the cliffs & sea... Story later :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

OMG I did the biggest reply to everyone and bloody bnb never posted it!!!! GRRRRRR

Happy Birthday Chicken and Lady! Hope you are enjoying your day! 40 is survivable.. I went through it in March and I am still here! hahahaa

Lils! I was wondering where you had got too... I really hope your Brother is OK! Heavens you have had a hell of a welcome home haven't you? Gotta say if you ever want to swap countries I am your girl... we love it over at FL and had the best time.... I even got to swim with manatees and rubbed a manatee's tummy as he swam next to me! AMAZING! I am a bit of a nature freak... Am feeling pink all over now I know you were sending me the vibes! Am pleased you enjoyed it here hun... but I don't have PCOS.... I guess my body is possibly giving up on this baby making lark, hence my temps are everywhere?... I dunno...

Dwrgi... check you our foodie guru! What is pregnyl? The steriods I take are prednisolone, 25mg from BFP.

Dash that sounds the most amazing visualisation I have ever heard.... even made me see it!... A baby girl eh? Well I hope your vision come true xx

Hey Manu! How are you recovering now? Have been thinking of you x

Hey Butterfly that house buying and selling in lark is a major pain! Hope all is going smoothly for you!

Hit I have everything crossed for this IUI for you.... it all sounds really positive... literally! Hahahaa

Hey Purps! How are you and baby bump doing! 

AFM... well I tested on Tuesday and got a massive snowy white out, had the test from Boots left over from last Oct when my ED failed.... so I am now CD 34 and no sign of AF.... can't help but indulge in some symptom spotting... this is guaranteed to bring AF LMAO!! So may risk another test... just in case... though temps are screwed as usual... ahhh who am I kidding??


----------



## FlyFlorida

Dwrgi- Thank you for typing all of that out! I'll have to cut and paste that and put it on my fridge! :) That was a bit overwhelming (for a non-cook), so thanks for the quick and dirty meal plan at the end!

Dashka- Thanks for the advice! I don't eat a lot, I just go without at times because of work, and then only have snack bar food available. Once-in-a-while I get to the point of my hands shaking slightly, which my husband gives me crap for (not like I plan it)! I also don't drink water much at all (just being honest). I am just a bad food planner, and I can't cook to save my life. I'm always tired/exhausted, so I drink a couple cups of coffee in the AM. I have low iron at times, and the Doc (regular doc) said my BP is low, but it's what it's always been, and I believe it's fine. (92/55) I think a big contributor to my lack of energy is the food issue. I just wonder if it's part of the reason my eggs (AMH and FSH) appear old. 

Thanks again for your help and time!


----------



## FlyFlorida

LILS-
I do not go to IVF FL, and am totally new to the whole RE thing. Initial appointment was 6 June, and I received the "doom and gloom" this past Wednesday after my HSG and FSH lab came back. HSG looked like it went fine (tubes open, but polyp that needs to be removed), my numbers were just poor, I guess: AMH 0.93 and FSH of 16.5 with an AFC of 12. Are you anywhere close to that? 

I was contemplating just having my polyp removed in July, and trying on our own for a couple months, even though I was told we (me-my issue) had about a 2% chance of conceiving on our own, and 10% with IVF. She told me after the FSH results that she was skipping the shots and IUI graduated approach, and recommending going direct IVF. 

I am not totally sure how I feel about IVF as I am not educated on it enough, and I don't want to let any viable embryos die. She stated that a "normal IVFer" might have 11 eggs, half of those might fertilize, half of those might continue to multiply/grow/be viable, and that my numbers might be half those numbers, if I were lucky. Meaning 6 eggs, 3 fertilize, 1.5 (technically, obviously not realistically) are viable. This facility will implant one or two, so, If my best chance is having 1.5 (1 or 2) then I wouldn't have to be concerned about an embryo dying while being frozen or subsequently thawed, correct?

But, what about genetic testing? What if a person opts to genetic test the embryos/blasts and the 1-2 embryos come back with an abnormality? She stated they will not implant an embryo with a genetic abnormality-that it wouldn't be viable. Do they know, somehow, that the abnormality would make the embryo non-viable? A person can opt to not test the embryo also. Then they would implant it without knowing if it had a defect. Has anyone else felt concern about this at some point? Thanks!

Sry for the ridiculously long post.
Thoughts?


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Pad! Swimming w/manatees? - you lucky girl! Where was that? I have never done that, only swam w/dolphins in captivity & in the wild. You may hate to hear this but we had a very cold December Christmas before last & soooo much of our wildlife died :(. There are only about 1400 manatees in the whole state (world?) & about 400 died. Also all of our giant/medium iguanas died, too. All bc of 3 weeks of coldish weather (50-60F). YES, let's do the house-switching thing, but I think I will prefer to come there in August next time :haha: Really - you weren't absolutely boiling here (esp in Orlando - hotter than S FL bc its inland)?

Fly - my AMH is .84 which my orig RE said was expected for my age & google said was "low normal"? FSH 9.4 & AFC 15. I have since gotten pregnant 2x, but lost both but I am not necessarily convinced it was due to old eggs. Not ruling it out, but also not convinced bc I have MTHFR & thrombophilia issues which prevented me from getting pregs for 1.4 years. Only when I addressed those was I able to get pregs again. Just can't keep em - maybe due to more aggressive blood-thinners needed, or maybe old eggs or maybe 1 week post-surgery, or - who knows at this point? Anyway, I don't know about IVF bc I only went there for 2nd opinion for RMC & treatments. Walked away w/compltely diff opinion so now I guess I'll need a 3rd opinion for a tie-breaker. I may have to venture down to Miami, but you would think w/Boca you'd have a great selection...? Where in FL are you (generally - you don't have to be specific - big state). I'm sure one of the IVF-smart ladies can help you w/IVF questions. But my (newest) Dr did recommend that if AMH OK, do meds, take eggs, do the gen testing & then they'd freeze any viable ones ("if" any & if none, then old egg theory proven - just a very $$$ way to prove it!). None would be "fresh" - I'd have to go back a month later for implant since they send out for testing, but apparently (as "he" says) it doesn't seem to matter fresh or frozen... IDK but GL on your decision. I suppose if you put it that way, I'd rather have them tested - you'd find out so much, even if its totally bad news, at least you'd know & wouldn't have to fool around anymore time-wise??? (that's how I feel anyway - just tell me; its the not-knowing part & indecision & confusion that's killing me..)

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Pad - so sorry, why do I keep thinking you have PCOS?! :dohh: Thyroid maybe? My head is still in the clouds (but that's OK, you'll forgive me). :hugs: Pink :dust: Soooo hoping this is your month! But in your chart it shows EWCM CD30 & WCM after? That's supp'd to be fertile CM so you may not have even o'd yet? (also bad girl you haven't been temping so no wonder FF is all confused :winkwink: :haha: ). I know - I missed a few days while on holiday myself (who wants to temp when having fun right?) FX!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay lilS you are back :happydance::happydance: Siunds like you have been hugely busy though! Terrible news about your BIL but good that he is getting better. :grr: to the docs saying ED -surely the fact that you are getting pg means something. It's BS I think :growlmad:

Dwrgi - loving the picnic scenario :thumbup: and hope the pregnyl turns up :wacko: email on its way today you mind reader :friends:

On my phone and have completely forgotten what else I was going to say :dohh:

Oh yes pad, maybe you only O'd a little while ago. I'll keep fingers crossed :hugs:

Chicken belated happy birthday :cake:

Dashka amazing visualisation :cloud9:

Lady H hope you are having lots of :wine: this weekend :happydance:

Purp, neesaw, fly, bumble, owl, jules, dr x2, Manu, Htj, fro, Asry, Greek And anyone else :hugs::hugs: and :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Hi Lils, yup not only swam with them but actually touched them too... and saw a mother and calf.. truly lucky. When we went to Sanibel we were standing chest deep in the sea and a pod of 5 dolphins, with mother and calf swam within touching distance of us, plus saw racoons and ospreys. I feel so lucky having seen so much wonderful wildlife, it was incredible! I know we have our own wonderful wildlife here, but foxes, squirrels and rabbits are no where near as exciting! LOL

And yes... I will take my telling off about temping! LOL I actually just got the VIP pack just now and it says I haven't OV'd and I am fertile now????? Eh???? On CD 35 really?? LOL Still no sign of AF........

Fly when you have PGD, which is IVF with genetic testing they will test the blasties for the most common genetic issues such as downs, edwards etc. If you have a specific genetic issue as I have they will also create a specific protocol to check for that as well. As they check all blasties that have survived and look a good grade they can make sure that they only put back the genetically normal ones and the ones that aren't would not have in all probability survived anyway. The body has a great quality control system and only those with a good chance of survival in life will stay. IVF is a massive deal for your body as it basically fools your body into changing its natural cycle and boosts certain hormones artificially, but for many it does work eventually. It can take a few goes for the Dr to get the right combination of drugs and timing for you. I would recommend researching thoroughly before making a decision.

Gah Butterfly... I have no frikking idea what is going on with me... my temps have never been normal... may get a new thermometer...


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> forgot to say - I had the most amazing acupuncture session last night... Hadn't been in a month..... For the first time i started a long, detailed visualization while I was lying there with the needles in me... I visualized DH and I living in the place I have dreamed of always visiting (Tuscany ) and we had a house on a huge hill overlooking a huge vineyard and we had our AD and another baby girl (???) and our little doggie was there too and she had a doggie sibling too...AD was around 5 yrs old. I envisioned the house, the patio, us eating wonderful fresh Italian food - fresh bread, cheeses, olive oil, basil you name it.... My mouth was salivating...... I was so into this visualization - that I could feel amazing energy flowing through my body like I've never felt before - don't know if it was because the needles were in there too.... but it was UNBELIEVABLE. I have always tried to visualize before -but the thing that made it different this time was all the details I put into it..... ie. the colour of the tablecloth, kitchen tile, the hairband in the baby's hair, the view from our kitchen.... everything brought it to life and brought a huge smile on my face.... Now that's what I call ENERGY.
> 
> it was so awesome -I need to do that more often - like everyday.....

Dash-thanks for the info re. immunes. It is a complete minefield and the only real answer is to go for tests, but I'm trying to avoid spending another £1800 if I can avoid it! I know this is foolish if you consider that I may have immune issues which may affect my ability to have a succesful IVF outcome, but if this cycle fails then I shall have to bite the bullet and fork out before the fourth (free) cycle. :nope:

That visualisation experience sounds really amazing. I had read that before-you need to focus on the minutest details to make it more real. Wow, sounds really incredible. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend, 
Axxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Yay-Lils is back! :plane::plane::hi::hi::awww::awww::awww::yipee::yipee:!! Glad to hear you got home safely but, OMG, what a dreadful story about your BIL. I'm glad that you were able to help, and so glad also that you found coming to the UK so uplifting and invigorating. If only our weather was better, and it seems to have got worse as I have got older, you can't tell me that's nothing to do with global warming! :nope::nope::nope:

So typical that you got the ED talk, it is just so patronising, but, on my other thread (sorry! :blush:), there are a number of girls who have tried and failed on their own, and are using donor eggs from Russia (100% success rate at the clinic so far!!!), or going to IVI Valencia, which has a special partnership with my clinic. I know a girl locally, 35 years old, who had a low amh, and had three goes at OE IVF and all BFN or mc. Anyway, she says, 'Phut' troops off to Valencia, and lo and behold, first go, up the duff with twins. She's since lost one, but is now 5 months preggers with the other and she says she feels no different to the baby than if it was her OE.

What I am trying to say, in my long winded way, is that I think it is essential to try IVF or whatever treatment/protocol with your OE first. You have to, for peace of mind, and the sense that you have tried. If that doesn't work, then consider the alternatives. It's not as uncommon as we are led to believe, to get preggers with a low amh. I think a lot of these REs want to cover their a%ses (American term there!) so they have better success rates and advise on OE. But, if you haven't had any IVF before, then, for me, I'd say you have to try with your OEs first. End of sermon, :haha:

I hope you get somewhere with those tests that you've had, and get some good news soon!!! 

Wow, the wildlife in S Flo Rida sounds amazing! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fly-you said about trying by yourself once the polyp had been removed. I remember reading once that doctors were frustrated that they were getting women with known fertility issues late in the day, so to speak. You are far likely to have a successful IVF, the younger you are. If I knew then what I know now, I would have gone for IVF four years ago, giving me a better chance of conception. Of course, a lot of my time was spent sitting on an NHS waiting list, which I just think was bonkers now. So, if you have got a problem, then I would strongly encourage you to seek assisted conception. Bottom line is we don't have time to waste! Hope this is not too direct (of course it is!!), but I have some experience with this issue, and I believe strongly in this!! :hugs:

Pad-what the blazes is all that spiking about? It is so bizarre! However, if you haven't got PCOS, then it might be worth getting a new thermometer, and see if that helps. Your holiday sounds amazing! Am dead jell. My Al won't consider anywhere with hot sun, hence we almost killed each other in Portugal last year, and I LOVE the sun, so my holiday future is very bleak!!! (Bloody men!). If that VIP thingie says fertile, worth having a pink go surely????!!! GL!! :hugs:

Butterfly-:flower::flower::flower:

Pregnyl is the trigger shot that I had in March. It's an older version to Ovitrel (which everybody seems to use these days), but it's not as good for women who are low responders, aka moi. I just hope that my consutant, Amanda, can track some down. 

Am a bit disgruntled atm, tbh!! My SIL (in Oz) has been TTC for 4 years. She is Polish, don't know if this is relevant. Anyway, we've always been quite chummy (once I learnt to overlook her constant 'darlinks' to my brother which had us all puking behind our seats), until she had a second mc in Feb. I waited before emailing her and mentioned that it might be worth having immune tests (this was her second mc; she had one at 10 weeks, and this at 8 weeks), and since then she has completely blanked me. She blanks my posts to her on FB, doesn't answer questions that I ask her online, etc. I asked my brother and he knew nothing about it. Anyway, I sent her an email on Monday asking if there was anything I'd done to offend her, etc., and was also quite chatty, so it wasn't all "intense" stuff. Not a single dickie bird. I think this is a. passive aggressive, and b. ignorant, and c. rude. If I approach my brother, he will undoubtedly take her side and say that I'm stirring, so not going to do that. I'm just not going to expend any more energy on her. But why be like this? What is wrong with people? I have enough sh&t in my life with bloody TTC, without Madam behaving like a completely spoilt you know what. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. It's really annoyed me this week. And, my blooming brother keeps posting pics of her on FB-:grr::grr::grr::grr:

Rant over, I'm going to thin out the beetroot now, girls. What an exciting life I lead!!! :nope::nope::nope:

Love to you all, and have a great weekend!!!! 

P.S. Lady H-enjoy your party tonight!! :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - good morning!

I don't have much time - gotta run - but wanted to say... (by memory)

Lils - WELCOME BACK GIRL!!! :kiss:WE MISSED YOU!! so happy that you had a great time!:thumbup: It sounds like it definitely changed you....:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear re: BIL ....wow what a shocker that must have been.... I hope he is still getting better slowly.... and glad that your reiki is helping him.... what a gift:hugs::hugs: What a crap RE head --:grr::grr:-ofcourse he is going to give you the 'old eggs' rap... I know I'm going to get the same thing soon... I think what Dwrgi said about trying first with your OE is good plan...:hugs: 

Pad - wow you had quite the nature experience woman! I swam with dolphins once in Cuba and was in heaven....(but they were confined)... I hope FF is right and you are fertile now... :hugs::hugs:

FlyF - re: not eating much .... try packing some nuts like almonds, walnuts or a trail mix you can make yourself - almonds, dried cranberries (or raisins), pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds etc.....in your bag for you to munch on throughout the day to keep your blood sugar stable and energy up.... and drink water as much as you can. That should definitely help with energy. Don't know much about IVF yet - so sorry can't help out there too much. Good luck hun!:thumbup:

Dwrgi - :saywhat::grr: about the SIL???? well don't give her another thought then - I can't stand that -when you put energy into other people for nothing.... She should understand that you are going through the same thing! (unless she doesn't know?) have fun thinning out the 'beet root' - do you actually grow your own beets?? so cool... Good luck hun!!:hugs::kiss:

Gotta run - and sorry can't name everyone today - but just wanted to send hugs and loves to ALL!!!!

have a great weekend!
xoxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just popping out of lurkdom to say :hi: to everyone

Can barely keep up on here these days hence lack of posts..but I always read :friends:

Still thinking positive thoughts for you ladies..buckets of :dust: and massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Hello Never! Look at you!

Dwrgi, Dash and Lils... have no idea what all my spiking is about... FF still reckons I haven't OV'd... I have no bloomin idea TBH lol...

Dwrgi bloody family are a giant pain in the ass! Don't bother about it... I get the same thing from my Dad's wife... but me being the cow I am I am deliberately so sugary sweet to her in front of everyone that she looks like a cow with mad cow disease.... it drives her nuts! Hahhaa...

Am evil... yes I know.... *chuckles to self...


----------



## LilSluz

OMG. :shock: OMG, no. Please somebody tell me FF is wrong!? I was supposed to ov on vacation - 4437 miles away!??? Had temp dip CD21, that should have been it (I thought at the time???) :dohh: No,no,no,no,no - NO! I cannot get pregs 3x in a row - my body needs a break! #-o It has to heal (Thats what was so great about vacay during ov this month!) Maybe it won't take or make a diff - what are the chances of 3 in a row? Or maybe FF is just plain wrong (but I didn't have 3 sustained temps & if it was a jet-lag thing my temps would be abnormally higher - not lower!).

Ah jeez. Slight freakout here.:wacko: It'll be fine. Maybe I should start prog just in case? Oh come on, God/universe/Grand Pubah - that was a dirty trick!!! :growlmad: (Yes, this is the only time you will ever hear me say - please don't let me be pregs!). :haha: 

OK. Not in my hands anymore but I suppose I should take all my stuff "just in case" I got some kinda miracle egg from all of those magical places. Just in case. It will be fine. :shrug: Ommmmm.... Ommmmmm.... Ommmmm... [-o&lt; OK, I'm done. Freakout over. sorta.


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Hello to everyone,

It seems like I always feel down after ovulation. It could be because I am just waiting for end of cycle. It also doesn't help that I got to :sex: once this ovulation and it was not timed good either. Maybe, the hormones at this time of the cycle does not help either. I feel sad and mad...lol. My mind is trying to push me into one of those spells where I think - 'why didn't I do this earlier?' or 'why didn't the older women in my family tell me that it's time to start a family?'. Oh boy, I guess I am not in such a bad mood after all because I am typing this and am amused at myself...lol. I finally realized that using the 'advanced' reply is where I can find the emoticons. I was experimenting with the emoticons and looked up and saw the :sex: emoticon infront of 'Hi ladies' at the top as well:wacko:. (of course I removed it). Am I a clown today.

Dwrgi - your mention of your SIL caught my attention. Does she think that immune testing is testing for some sort of disease...lol. She does sound like a spoiled brat. You are trying to help her and that's the outcome. There's no need for that kinda behavior. Could be that she also applies a stigma to miscarriages but it's 2012, no need to be old fashioned - miscarriages happen. Could also be that she's taking out her 'rage' and sadness on you. She needs to grow up.

Ladies - I have seen this thread online that sometimes inspire me. I will try to post it - hope it works. I know that some of the ladies might be using donor eggs but seems like alot is natural. Going through the thread shows that. I think, if you click on the link - it should open up. A google search for 'Our over 40 pregnancies and babies' should find the link as well (in case some site admin removes the link).

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a22815589/our_over_40_pregnancies_and_babies

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Mirium

LilSluz said:


> OMG. :shock: OMG, no. Please somebody tell me FF is wrong!? I was supposed to ov on vacation - 4437 miles away!??? Had temp dip CD21, that should have been it (I thought at the time???) :dohh: No,no,no,no,no - NO! I cannot get pregs 3x in a row - my body needs a break! #-o It has to heal (Thats what was so great about vacay during ov this month!) Maybe it won't take. Or maybe FF is just plain wrong (but I didn't have 3 sustained temps & if it was a jet-lag thing my temps would be abnormally higher - not lower!).
> 
> Ah jeez. Slight freakout here.:wacko: It'll be fine. Right? Maybe I should start prog just in case? Oh come on, God/universe/Grand Pubah - that was a dirty trick!!! :growlmad: (Yes, this is the only time you will ever hear me say - please don't let me be pregs!). :haha:
> 
> OK. Not in my hands anymore but I suppose I should take all my stuff "just in case" I got some kinda miracle egg from all of those magical places. Just in case. It will be fine. :shrug: Ommmmm.... Ommmmmm.... Ommmmm... [-o&lt; OK, I'm done. Freakout over. sorta.

Lils - I am still clueless about FF but I think I understood right so can you do a home pregnancy test to prove so you know to start taking your prog. etc. I wish I could have an oopsie now. Anything is hopeful... :) ... :) All the best!!


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Here's hoping you get your rainbow :baby: in next few months OR... you end up getting something even better than you expect...(of the male species) :winkwink:

Pad - sounds like Heaven!!! (were they in wild or?). Yay, I was gonna suggest VIP fpr you bc now you can compare your chart to "charts like yours". It will provide hours of fun... :haha: Just so you can see that there are many others who have Erratic BBT (you can specify as one of the options). Its under "Analysis" heading, then "Compare to Community" (Charts like Yours)... Hope to it girl & pink :dust: to you!!!

Dwrgi - Hey you divine diva you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks for the warm welcome! I look at UK's weather as natural protection against mass-immigration :rofl:. Most of it was actually OK (got blessed with 7/10 days sunny/non-rainy weather??? crazy, huh? Mostly all in Glastonbury...). But rainy days were quite cold & windy (wind makes it 10x worse), but I'm not complaining as it was a nice change for me! Thanks for your advice, re: eggs! :hugs: I know you got that speech too, and many other ladies have too! Ef 'em I say. I may do the freeze 'em stuff that I was explaining to Fly - worst thing that happens is that I find out - FIRST round, that my eggs are crap. There are worse things... I would probably stay away from wheatgrass if you are not sure about immunes issues - just to be safe. Oh the wildlife here - I am still running into exotic creatures I have never seen before & I have been here 17 yrs! 

As far as SIL, perhaps she doesn't want to hear the voice of reason. But whatever the case, if she can't realize - whether she likes or hates what you said - that it is coming from a very lovely girl, who IS her family, and who cares about her, then its her loss! I have resolved to cut such ignoramuses out of my life - who needs that sh**, life's too short. Many others out there who will appreciate your advice & loveliness (like us!). Those are the people who care about you & love you & that's who is important. You did try - and tried hard. You can rest knowing that you tried... :winkwink: :hugs::kiss: (Oh & thank you for that incredible food list!)

Dashka - Awwww :hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks for kind words. Did you ever get AMH tested? You might just be OK, you know? Can't wait for appts - go to both, I say - all! You have to wait so long for appts there - you can always cancel the day before if needed... And when the time comes, maybe they don't do cycle monitoring anymore anyway? But, you will find a way - I just know it :kiss: Eeek - 40C/104F!? stay cool! How weird is it that our highest temps in the next 5 days is only 30C/86F? And you are like 3000 miles north of me! :wacko: You'll have to come down to FL to cool off :haha: People don't realize it really doesn't get all that hot in S. FL in summer - up to 33C/93F in dead-summer (mid-July to mid-Sept) at the very most.

:hi: Never!

Lots of Love & :baby: :dust: all-around!


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium - :hugs: We cross-posted. It only takes once honey! So please don't get down about it - I know, easier said then done, but try to relax & keep busy if you can. Do you have a chart we can stalk? Sorry, I'm an addict, you don't have to attach in your siggie if you don't wanna. Would you have listened to said older women? (perhaps why you are laughing?) I know I wouldn't have! :haha: Sending you tons of fairy baby :dust:!!! 

Oh - way too early for preg test for me. I will just have to take prog just in case I guess... I really don't want an oopsie (unless it a miracle sticky of course - emphasis on the "miracle" part!). Another mc would probably send me over the edge. :nope: But, out of my hands now - oh well! Thanks for the link -very inspiring!!!


----------



## Mirium

LilSluz said:


> Mirium - :hugs: We cross-posted. It only takes once honey! So please don't get down about it - I know, easier said then done, but try to relax & keep busy if you can. Do you have a chart we can stalk? Sorry, I'm an addict, you don't have to attach in your siggie if you don't wanna. Would you have listened to said older women? (perhaps why you are laughing?) I know I wouldn't have! :haha: Sending you tons of fairy baby :dust:!!!
> 
> Oh - way too early for preg test for me. I will just have to take it just in case I guess... I really don't want an oopsie (unless it a miracle sticky of course - emphasis on the "miracle" part!). Another mc would probably send me over the edge. :nope: But, out of my hands now - oh well! Thanks for the link -very inspiring!!!

Lils - I realized we cross posted. I don't have a chart. I will check out FF more. I only logged on there and did some sort of registration once. You are so right - I would not have listened!! My sis actually did once. I am confessing now...lol. My DH did once too but I did not take it seriously. I thought he said it because his mom loves kids. So now, I find myself thinking - why didn't they explain a little more to me...lol. All the best Lils!!


----------



## Dwrgi

On phone so no fancy stuff!! 

Lils-OMG darling!!! Go with the flow hun. Remember cliches like third time lucky. And don't forget that you did bathe in the highly potent Bath waters, so u can be our very own Queen Mary!! I DO hope u r preggers and that its a very sticky bean. Deformed take the progesterone and take one day at a time! FX for you! Axx

:hugs:

Mirium- it was me and the SIL, and I agree she is being a pathetic dork. Its really annoyed me. My OH says that Im a nurturer but that some people don't want to be nurtured (bag face-her , not you!!) . 

Have a lovely evening both! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS, I am also hoping that if the bath waters and mass reiki do their magic then you will get a sticky bean this time. I think never will tell you her 'oopsie' was 4th time lucky :flower:

Dwrgi, the SIL is for sure a hag bag :grr: :hugs:

Pad, swimming with the dolphins and stuff sounds awesome :cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

just a quick hi...soooo much happier on crinone. im crazy exhausted and have a headache since i started it but my butt is now only still sore at the injection sites (gee last shot was monday and they are still sore..) which is likely what "normal" people have from pio..


----------



## FlyFlorida

Is there an AMH and FSH level where REs don't recommend even trying pills, shots, or IUI, and say IVF is your only choice?


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely ladies.....

We've just got home from a 25 km bike ride..... the things I'll do for the baby I haven't met yet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great to hear that you have all been up to amazing and exciting things. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwargi - your DH sound like a gem... a date night picnic and being totally supportive of your marking.. that's worth focusing on - not your SIL is probably stressed and not in the right space. Maybe she's having difficulty 'having difficulty" - I mean how many of my friends aren't trying - but have been having unprotected sex for yes... SEVENTEEN years, but AREN'T trying... Yeah right. I'd just speak to your brother about other stuff and ignore the whole thing...(and her too at the mo!:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: Manifesting the positive - you haven't got time for her negativity...

Lilsuz - sorry hear that you are now back from holiday and back nose to the grind stone - why is it that it takes about one day for all the holiday feelings to drift away??????? ...... maybe start planning the next fabulous one - good luck with a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!! bath waters are miraculous.. you just never know..... :flower:

Re holidays - I'm going to ASIA for nine days, while the DF2B takes the boys on a med cruise - (am ok that I wasn't invited) Df2B and I are catching up in barcelona so that I can meet his kids (amazing that we have been living together for eighteen months and I haven't met them yet....) There hasn't been the chance to.... he's only seen them once in over two years....and I had uni and exams and couldn't go... bugger!!! Then we are off to MOROCCO!!! In the end we thought frig it.. no point sitting around waiting to get pregnant.... So if I end up puking in the souk in fez then bring it on!!!

Dr Squid - hope the court case is going ok.. and the hormones aren't making you feel too much like its all a rollercoaster..... hang in there.... just a few life events happening at the same time.... you are one strong lady!

HTJ - Hope the super swimmers won gold!!!! Any news????

Mirium - Completely understand what you mean about having to squeeze the bding in during a busy week - We now write the BDing dates on the fridge... is that lame or what... yes sandwiched between the dentist and the dinners with friends........ Hears hoping MIL will never see it!!!

Fly florida..... I'm not sure that the RE's are ever very positive until you are pregnant... then they are negative about the risks in pregnancy... Its part of the role.... just fly fly above it... I am due to start IVF in September and I understand about the least invasive... I just really want a baby so I would do anything!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: If you don't like your RE - get another one!!!!!!!!!!!


Chicken and Lady H - hope you had fabbo birthdays, wine, wise friends and wonderful fun!!!!!! Another year older and lots wiser I am sure!!!!!!!!

Butterfly good luck with the house!!!!!!!!!!! Hope that it all comes together....

Dash - great to hear about the visualisation - I am going to follow your lead.... I swear thinking about it reduces my bp!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best wishes Manu............ 

Purple Lou - hope the bump is beautiful and that second trimester is amazing..... you must be able to feel the baby kicking all the time now...

And to all the lovely ladies I've forgotten.... 

Baby dust to you all..............


----------



## drsquid

i think i just got a faint pos

Spoiler
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1042/photobmj.jpg


----------



## Neversaynever

Drs...that ain't faint sweetie :winkwink: sticky :dust: coming your way

For the ladies that have been on this thread for a while and remember Heartree...well her waters have broken and she's 34 weeks along and obviously petrified...please send your positive thoughts her way :flower:

Dwrgi...yor SIL sounds like a gem :growlmad:

BF...how're you doing chick?

Lil...yip...this pregnancy was an Oopsie..was supposed to be waiting for RPL tests and had one rudie and now I am 7 months pregnant today with our rainbow :hugs:

Neesaw...dashka...HTJ....chickenchaser....manuiti...bearlake...other dr...pad...and everyone else I've missed :hi: and :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr S-that looks like a positive to me!! Well done kiddo!! x

Dr H-what a lovely post. Are you excited to meet your DF2B's kids or a bit nervous about it all? Glad you have plans for IVF in Sept-we have no time to lose!!! :hugs:

Never-I hope Heartree is okay. So, it means that she'll be six weeks early? Really hope that everything will work out okay for her, got me all anxious now. xx P.S. And well done to you, that rudie was meant to be!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Drh- where in Asia? Love south east Asia


----------



## nessaw

hi all.

got every part of me crossed for heartree.

dr s-looking good.fantastic news.

afm just ticking off days til ultra sound on thurs.not poas so actually enjoying some spontaneous bding for a change.

hope everyone had a great weekend.

vx


----------



## Neversaynever

Drwgi...yes 6 weeks early...baby should be ok though...just small. How are you doing these days? Hows Jocr doing too?

I'm sorry I don't post as much these days...I don't want to be in anyones face :nope:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Wotcha Never! Please send Heart my best I am thinking of her... we go back a ways!

DrS! Congrats that is def a BFP!

Dr H... it is so good we now have some Drs on here!!

AFM... no change... no AF and no sign of it either...

My Godfather and his Wife came over on Sat night. I have always been close to them so it was great that they could come over for dinner... we had a great night and after a fair bit to drink my Godfathers Wife told me that she had suffered 5 m/c's... she had my cousin after 4 years of trying and then had 5 successive losses. She then told me my cousin who is getting married in Sept suffered her first pregnancy and loss a few months ago.... i could not believe it. I told her about my 6 losses and she said that no one even knew in the family that we were trying let alone suffered so much. I said that we never tell anyone....

I always thought that I was alone in my family with this. I never would have guessed that I wasn't... but it is one thing I wish I was alone in going through as I would not wish it on anyone lest of all my family...


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Dr. S- YAY!!! that looks like a positive to me!!!! AMAZING..... SENDING VERY STICKY :dust: YOUR WAY!!! WELL DONE!!! :wohoo::wohoo: How many DP transfer are you?

Pad - you made me LOL so much!!!! "Cow with mad cow disease".... LOL....:rofl::rofl: you are awesome!! Have fun with the FF VIP version!

Lils - BREATHE IN.... BREATHE OUT....:huh::laugh2: I really hope you get that miracle sticky BFP and who knows maybe your body was so at ease during your trip that it was the perfect environment to prepare a perfect eggy.... (it was on vacay too....so thought he/she didn't need to rush down :sleep:)....:hugs: Good idea to start progesterone anyway. Are you going to do the suppositories?

Yeah my AMH was 2.5 ng/ml in January 2011 so not sure if they will want to retest it... Yeah our temps here in Toronto were nuts last week (40C was with the humidity -but actual temps were 30-35C)... this week looks more normal around 25-27C -but still very good for last week of June for us!

Dr.H - Great post!! Asia for 9 days!! wow sounds sooooo awesome :thumbup: I love your attitude - Bring on the 'puking' in Morocco!! That will be such an amazing trip! enjoy! when do you go?:hugs::hugs:

Never - nice to hear from you!!! Hope Heartree is ok! (I only know about her from her postings on HA's journal).... My sister had her son 6 weeks early - he was 4 lbs 9 ounces - was tiny - but now 9 months later - you would never know it - he is the chunkiest little guy!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope everything goes well .... keep us updated!:kiss:

Hope everyone is doing well.... and GIANT HUGS AND LOVES TO ALL!!!

XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats drs that looks like a:bfp: not surprising with all those great embies you got - can I have a spare one please? :haha::haha:

Keeping everything crossed for heart :flower:


----------



## drsquid

dashka- 6days

butterfly- =)

pad- it is a shame stuff is kept so hush hush. tht is why when i had to have a leep i talked about it


----------



## manuiti

DrS - It's a definite :bfp: if you ask me! Woo hoo!!!! Congrats hun!!!! :happydance:

Pad - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Never - :wave: Please do keep us updated about Heart. I can't imagine how she must be feeling right now but I hope everything is going to turn out okay.

Dwrgi - Meh to the SIL.

Much love and :hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Asryellah

DrS - YAY there is a second line!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee: what FABULOUS news!!!! :happydance: Sending you some sticky baby vibes :flower: How exiting!!! :thumbup:

Chicken and Lady H - Happy Birthday :cake::yipee::wine: I hope you both had special day :hugs:

:hugs: to you lovely Ladies :hugs:


----------



## Dragonorchid

Hi I am 35 9 days till I am 36 and TTC #1 also. I guess it just hit me and boom felt like I had ran out of time and wanted one! Came off BCP in May, withdrawl bleed CD1 on 19th May and now nothing no AF since..... still waiting....

Docs initially said I had to try on my own ( i have been checking ewcm, bbt temps and going to start opks this month, just not sure when to start testing opks given not sure of when o will be. cd38 today. Or do I count that as day 10 ?? 

doc said can get a blood test done at cd1 and cd21 but not sure how to calculate that when last af was 19th May??? any ideas ladies

not on any meds at the moment just prenatals


----------



## Neversaynever

Just to let you know that heart had her baby girl and all is fine...she will be spending a bit of time in NICU but she's doing well...thanks guys :flower:

XxX


----------



## Dwrgi

Neversaynever said:


> Just to let you know that heart had her baby girl and all is fine...she will be spending a bit of time in NICU but she's doing well...thanks guys :flower:
> 
> XxX

Thank you, Never, for letting us know. She must be so relieved. :hugs: xxx

Dragon-are your cycles generally this long? I guess it's the body returning to normal after the BCP? Generally, you start POAS for ovulation around and about cd9-10 ish and keep on going until you get your surge! Docs will tell you that you need to DTD every other day between days 10-20, assuming a 28 day cycle! Welcome on board, by the way! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

oh poop!! I just did a huge post - then I fiddld with my smart card thingy - on my work computer - and closed the blinking internet!!! :grr:

ok try again....

Firstly
dragon - :flower: dont worry too much about your cycle yet, it is common to have delayed AF after stopping BCP, when you gt the first day of your proper period - that'll be CD1 - :hugs:

DrS - :yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo:
Im delighted for you!!

Dwrgi - your DH is fab - the picnic on the cliffs sounds so romantic!! bless him!! now I promise I am not harrassing you....but did you make the call about your meds??? :hugs: oh your SIL sounds odd! and it sounds to me like you were being completely lovely by sending her information - she should be grateful you would think!!

butterfly :hugs: Just because x

Never - lovely news about heart tree - I did pop over to her journal and now I feel all teary!! :cloud9:

asry and Frols - :hugs: the weeks seem to be flying by for you both!!!

DrHouse - your holiday plans sound absolutely fab!!! I am dead jealous :)

Dashka - wow 40o where you are?? I think Id melt! or spontaneously combust! :haha:

HTJ - I may have missed this...when is iui?? or if I did miss it when do you test?? - Im keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Lils - sounds you had the bestest vacation - so sorry that you are havuing to make up loads now :grr:

Pad - it is nice to know you are not alone...but you absolutely wouldnt wish this sadness about MC or this journey on anyone :cry: big loves to you xxx I wonder what is going on with you...very strange!!

ladyH and chicken - I hope you both had lovely birthdays!! :hugs:

I know I am missing people now...so huge :hugs: and loves and :dust to everyone especially those I haven't named yet.

lunch time now!!
xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> oh poop!! I just did a huge post - then I fiddld with my smart card thingy - on my work computer - and closed the blinking internet!!! :grr:
> 
> ok try again....
> 
> Dwrgi - your DH is fab - the picnic on the cliffs sounds so romantic!! bless him!! now I promise I am not harrassing you....but did you make the call about your meds??? :hugs: oh your SIL sounds odd! and it sounds to me like you were being completely lovely by sending her information - she should be grateful you would think!!
> 
> lunch time now!!
> xxx

Hia Lovely!! I've done that before too, it's a blinking nuisance!!!

My OH has his moments; we have terrible rows, and are too similar, really. Both hot-headed and stubborn!! Not the ideal combo. But we're okay mainly!! I hjave told him that people on here think he's lovely for his recent efforts, and he milked it, of course!!! 

The meds are due to arrive this very afternoon! Am just hoping that Amanda at the clinic can get hold of pregnyl for me too. 

How are you, anyway? Hope you had a good weekend? How's your father doing these days?

Big :hugs::hugs: to you hun,
Axxxxxx


----------



## Miss Fosdyke

Hello, 
I have just joined the forum having lurked for a couple of days.
My DH and I decided one week ago that even if now is not the perfect time to conceive it's probably worth a shot now. So, we have stopped using contraception and I am off alcohol, taking Folic acid. I am 45 and my DH is 46. We've been together for 26 years and we are currently transitioning to living on board a 35ft oceangoing sailing yacht. We weren't originally planning to have any children at all, then only after moving on board, and now we ave decided to just go for it. No thoughts of fertility treatment yet - just the old fashioned methods.
Nice to meet you all.
Miss Fosdyke


----------



## Dragonorchid

Dwrgi - thanks really appreciate someone hearing me. I feel like I have been so stressed out coming off it and knowing my body isnt going to work!
Anyhow I am not sure if body is regular as have been on BCP for 8 years and it was regular on that. I will just wait till cd1 shows properly I have (TMI allert) pinkish brownish tinge to CM today so I guess that means AF is on her way now. Hard not to stress, I have started bbt charting and checking EWCM and have bought some opk sticks. Do I start checking with opk sticks now or wait till 12 days after af??? given af hasnt come yet?


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning, ladies!! Happy Monday!! :)

Hope you all are well and wonderful!

Purps - IUI was June 19th. 6 dpo/iui today...so still too early for any symptoms at all. Sperm counts on the new donor were excellent with 135mil post-wash. Motility was 47%, so motility wasn't spectacular, but hopefully the count will make up for that! And the only thing more aggrivating than losing a post are these stupid ads that fill up your whole screen! :growlmad: Sorry you had to repost :dohh:

Dwrgi - Eek! Both stubborn AND hot headed?? Yikes! Bet you keep each other on your toes! :haha: FXed that you find your Pregnyl! :hugs:

Butterfly - How ya doing? :hugs: to you!

Dr. H - Wow! Asia sounds amazing! Color me jealous :happydance:

DragonOrchid - Welcome! It can be so frustrating waiting for your cycle to straighten itself out. Hang in there, and vent here all you need! We all understand on some level! :hugs:

Miss F - Welcome to you as well! Glad to have you here!

Lils - Hang in there... try to have faith that what is SUPPOSED to happen, will happen. I wish we had control of the plan that is in place for us, but sadly, we don't! I don't know if I should hope for a bean for you or not... so just sending loving energy your way! :hugs: It's so good to have you back! :hugs:

Pad - Glad that fam opened up re: mc! Having someone else to talk to is always a great thing! 

LadyH - Happy belated! How is the tww going? Hopefully it is flying by! xoxo

Chicken - Happy belated to you, also! :hugs:

Never - Good news! Thanks for the update! Hope all is going well for you!! And I don't think you'd be in anyone's face at all! We love our alumni :thumbup: :haha:

Dash :hugs::hugs::hugs: darlin'! Hope you're doing well!

AFM - I'm doing just fine! TWW is going slow, but not nearly as slow as last month when I obsessed over it. I will have lots of distraction this week as dp and I decided to drive out to the Chesapeake Bay this Friday. My extended family has a cabin out there in the Northern Neck of Virginia and there is literally no place on earth that I would rather be! Going to spend the weekend on the beach - swimming, fishing, eating blue crab :happydance: - and we'll drive home (11+ hours) Monday/Tuesday I think. Then we turn around and leave Wednesday for a visit to my cousin in Toledo, Ohio and home again on Sunday. So this week after work will be spent cleaning house/doing laundry and packing for our trip. 

What sucks about all that is I am a contractor at my job... so I get NO paid vacation. I'll have a whole week without a paycheck! :cry: I have to admit though... it is SO totally worth it! :D I'm so excited I can hardly sit still in my chair! Bring on FRIDAY! WootWoot! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you all have a wonderful day! :hugs::hugs::hugs: all around!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Miss F - welcome :flower: and nice to meet you too! living on board a siling yaught sounds wonderful!! I hope your stay here is short and sweet!

Dwrgi - thanks hun for asking, I am doing pretty good, feeling quite well in myself and bubs is doing ok :) and dad is feeling really well at the mo. he's had a scan last week and is enjoying a little break off chemo whilst we wait for the next consultant review - which is next week. he may be lucky (fingers crossed) and get some more time off chemo too if things are looking ok still.


----------



## Dragonorchid

anyone use preseed on here?


----------



## Dragonorchid

ps. Hit the jackpot - really appreciate you allowing me to open up been crying all day and meeting people in the same boat just make it more tolerable given you are understood and dont feel obsessive or irrational.


----------



## purplelou

Dragonorchid said:


> anyone use preseed on here?

I used "concieve Plus" which is the UK equivalent :)


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!

Dr. S  yay so youre 6 days (I guess 7 now) post 3 day transfer?? That is a nice line then for that early! :thumbup:Hope it keeps getting darker and darker!:happydance::happydance:

Never  thanks re: info on Heartree and glad her little baby girl is here and doing ok.:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dragon  welcome!! :flower:Hope your stay is short and sweet  Yes I use Pre-Seed 

Miss F  welcome too! :flower:wow a sailing yacht sounds lovely! Hope your stay is short here too and GL to you!

Pad  hope that having family (who has been there) to talk to about m/c helps a little.:hugs::kiss:

HTJ  great vacay plans coming! :thumbup:Hope you get some much needed rest.. and it takes your mind off of things. :winkwink:When are you planning to test?

Purps  glad Dad is feeling well at the moment and hope the next chemo is delayed as much as possible because of good results. :hugs: :hugs:Your bump is looking fine mama :thumbup:

Dwrgi  yay for meds arriving! :thumbup:Hope that Pregnyl shows up sending you lots of giant hugs to start you off on your next IVF adventure.:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Lils  how are you today hun?:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Hello and hugs to Butterfly, Lady H, Asry, Froliky, Mirium, Chicken, Carole, Twinks, HA, Nikki, Owl, Ella E, Bearlake, Jules and anyone I missed (sorry the list is getting longer!):hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::flower::flower:

AFM  Im 12DPO today (bbs really sore) but temp started to go down so I think Ill be out in the next day or two:wacko:. I am feeling sooooo tired today :sleep:and have been struggling with what seems like allergies for the last few days. SO weird this year as I never have allergies  but so screwed up this year! :wacko:Last week just sore throat, (and post nasal drip  TMI) then congestion and sneezing,. And now runny nose. I dont think its a cold . I think its allergies  Going to give Claritin a try (only took one last week) and see if helps was afraid to before because I read that Claritin can be bad for implantation (as the body needs a bit of histamine for implantation to occur... not sure if true). But I have a feeling Im out anyway  so going to take one today argh

Love to you all!! xoxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dragonorchid

purplelou said:


> Dragonorchid said:
> 
> 
> anyone use preseed on here?
> 
> I used "concieve Plus" which is the UK equivalent :)Click to expand...


purplelou - didnt realise there was a uk equivalent thanks for that I ordered preseed from amazon was a little pricey but I know to get concieve plus next time. thanks :winkwink:


----------



## drsquid

Dashka- I had a 5 day transfer (had so many good on day 3 we pushed it out) so basically 11 days post "o". 

Drh- somehow again I seem to have missed your trip description despite going back through a bunch of posts. I'm a huge traveler so I am super curious. 

Hit- I feel you on the not getting paid. Over 2 weeks in court and I get not a penny cause I am a contractor (until July 1, but I won't get paid Vaca after that either). Lawyer is mad I said today is the last day I'm coming but... Ill be done testifying today and I've just had enough. Plus since I start a new hospital at the end of this week and next month... Tuesday is my last day at one and weds is my last day at the other. I wanna be there

Afm- did not test again this am. I was just too cheap to buy more tests and too lazy to go to target where they are cheaper. I'm going to take my last one tomorrow am before work. Then blood test is between 8:30-10 but I might not get results til weds... 
Hit- fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome dragon and Miss F :hi:

Dragon - I also use conceive plus - I heard that preseed is quite well maybe squelchy might be a good word :haha: and you don;t need as much as they say :dohh: - I would also say wait until AF shows her proper face and then start using OPKs maybe around cd9 (I O on cd11 so just in case you are a similar early Oer then you don't want to miss it :flower:)

Miss F - how exciting, life on a yacht :boat: :happydance:

Dashka, I also seem to be suffering from hayfever type allergies this summer - sneezing and runny nose for weeks now and not something i usually get so can sympathise :hugs::hugs:

Never, great news about Heart :cloud9:

Dwrgi, exciting about the meds, sorry not replied to email :blush: didn't get on my laptop much over the weekend :dohh:

HTJ sounds like you have an awesome week planned :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dashka

Dr S - that is awesome.... FX you get a darker line tomorrow and the blood tests go well! Can't wait! Can you remind me which meds you used this time?


----------



## purplelou

Dragonorchid - yes - the concieve plus is also a little pricey - but I think it worked for me (maybe) it was the new thing I'd added into the cycle I concieved - you can actually buy it off the shelf in boots too - which is useful :) - although hopefully you won't need it! good luck!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Dash - not sure yet if I am going to test or just wait for af. July 3 would be 14 dpo and af is due either on July 4 or 5. I will be out of town (WHY, oh WHY does af ALWAYS come during vacation???) so I haven't quite decided yet how I am going to handle it this month, though I am leaning torward just waiting for af. Since I'm not sure if doc got the timing right because of the temp spike the morning of IUI, I'm still hopeful, but not really anticipating a bfp. Only time will tell, I guess :D


----------



## drsquid

Dash- lupron suppression starting may 11 with 8mg medrol. Then starting June 1 Menopur in the am and gonal f pm.


----------



## dashka

HTJ - I know what you mean - always getting AF during vacation.... Am planning a nice 3-day weekend at SIL's cottage this weekend and ofcourse I know I'll be expecting the witch in a few days... with my luck she'll be late this month so it will be even worse pain/cramps while I'm there. Good idea to wait on the testing if you can - FX for you!!!

Dr. S - thanks re: meds - just curious as I like to see what works for different people. So what is the medrol for?


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--If you remember me, I'm back. If not, hello!

I had an IUI 4/11, IVFw/ICSI 9/12 & 11/12. I took a little break--hubby quit smoking; I dropped 40 lbs. We are back in the IVF "swing" now. I had my baseline blood & ultrasound today. They found a fibroid (from what I could tell, a big one--I'll get a detailed phone message later). I'm wondering if others have had fibroids while doing IVF. Any experience is welcome.

It's good to be back! THANKS :)
Stacy


----------



## padbrat

Yay awesome news that Hearty and baby girl are doing OK!

Hit your vacation... (UK Translation = holiday hahahaha) sounds great and the chill out may help things along...

Dwrgi... so what did the postie bring for you.... any yummy meds? LOL

Purps... if you as a medical professional cannot work out my FF chart then I am doomed cos I never have a bloody clue! He he he... maybe one of our resident Drs can tell me??

Though as Lils pointed out I am a bloody useless temp'er!

Dash I thought I was out too... but temp has risen again????..... Nice holiday you have planned!

Dr S and Butterfly my hayfever is driving me nuts at the min! Good luck with the blood test Dr S though I don't think you will need any luck!

Hello new ladies!


----------



## purplelou

Pad Hun ... I think you are unique case :haha: in the nicest way xxxxxxx


Welcome back forever!


----------



## padbrat

Hahhaa .... unique case?.... you mean nut case!!! Hahahaaaa


----------



## purplelou

padbrat said:


> Hahhaa .... unique case?.... you mean nut case!!! Hahahaaaa

Awww bless :rofl:


----------



## chickenchaser

Just a quick Hi, Sorry I haven't been posting but I have been reading. Feeling down ATM turning 36 and missing OV (Thanks FF) has been a bit much over the last week or so, but just wanted to say

Thank you for the Birthday wishes, I did have a nice day DH made it really special with lots of presents lol, Apparently I need to have them now when we can still afford it lol.

Dr S - Huge congratulations lots of stick dust to you.

Welcome to the newbies, I'm not normally this quiet I promise. I have only been of BC for a couple of months too, it does sort it self out just give it time. The girls here are fab, what they don't know about TTC is not worth knowing.

Lils, I so have my fingers crossed for you honey. XXX Use those crystals and have faith.

To everyone else love and hugs and sorry I'm being a wet lettuce I will be back soon I promise XXX


----------



## drsquid

Dashka- supposedly taking it during stims etc helps with egg quality. Who knows. Most people take it after Er which I did not do (supposedly decreases the risk of "rejection")


----------



## Dwrgi

Chicken-good to hear from you! You can always vent it all out on here, if you're comfortable doing that. We all go through stages where we just need to keep away. Glad you had a good birthday, and enjoy the pressies (while you can!!!). :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purps-yay, brill news on your father. I hope he gets good news next week so he can, indeed, have a break from treatment. Glad to hear that you and bubba are doing great! Big :hugs::hugs: to you! xxx

Pad-you always make me laugh, I love your what the he** attitude! Interesting temp increase. Remind me, have you tested at all??? I'm thinking Team Pink, whatever's going on! And how lovely that you found an ally, and closer than you thought too. I bet they were gutted that they couldn't help you, and vice versa. If only this sh&tmobile that is TTC was more socially acceptable and not such a taboo. :hugs::hugs:

Dashka-isn't it funny that you do get the sore boobs and then temp drops. What do you think is going on? Is there fertilization and then a brief implantation?? What is that about? Could your body be rejecting what's there? I hope I don't sound insensitive... just that the sore boobs is a given of PG, isn't it? Hope you get some answers soon, and ideally hope that Bagface Witch stays away! :flower::flower:

Butterfly-'salright! I'll forgive you. Humph......... happydance::happydance::happydance:). xxxxxxx:hugs:

Dr. S-sorry for details, but how much menopur in am and how much gonad f winkwink:) f in the afternoon?? I have always had menopur with my ICSIs and had the Gonad F for the IUI (aborted). 

Dragon-I use Preseed. It's very authentic, and very like the ride and slide lubes you get!!!! Pardon my naughtiness-that line actually came from one of my students during a PSHE lesson!!! (She'd found some in her mother's bedroom!!). I order mine from Amazon-about £14 a tube, and it lasts about three-four months. You don't need as much as it says. I tried Zestica and it was a complete waste of money, just a crap product. GL! 

Miss Fosdyke-it may be a good idea to fill up on prenatal vitamins for both you and hubby. I use Pregnacare Conception (and about fifty million other vits), and my OH uses the Wellman Conception, which has helped no end with his swimmers. They are the first things you need to get. Sperm takes three months to mature, and we can only work with what we've got, so anything that we can do to improve our eggs, the better! GL to you too! 

HTJ-hope those swimmers have found their target and are getting nice and jiggly with that egg! GL. Your trip sounds amazing. By the way, random point, but it IS worth taking it easy after IUI if you can!!!! :hugs::hugs:

4EverYoung-course I remember you. So depressing that I am still here, months after you last posted, and still no baban for me yet, and time marches on. Glad that they found your fibroid. GL with your next IVF! PMA!!! 

Lil-how are you, hun? Any developments? Thinking of you, Axxxx P.S. How is BIL doing? Bet you're healing helped him lots! You will be delighted to know that the weather has been positively tropical today-about 23 ish. I really can't take it though haha::haha::haha:). Big :hugs:

Dr H-how are you? Morocco sounds lush. Would love to go there. :hugs:

Asry, Frol, big :hugs: to you all! 

Manuiti-how are you feeling? I hope that you are doing sort of okay. It's the pits, I know. But you'll get there. And we're here to help you, so lean on us, ok?? :hugs::hugs:

Never-JoCR is doing great. She's going to have a little boy, due end of October. She can't wait and is blooming. Thanks for asking after her! You're a trooper-and not much time to go for you either!! xxx

Grk, Lady H, Neesaw, Mirium, Carole, Twinks, HA, Nikki, Owl, Ella E, Bearlake, Jules-hello everybody! I think I need to resurrect my list as I just can't keep up with everybody! 

Meds did arrive this afternoon, but no testogel or progynova, like last time, so I'm going to contact my consultant. I wish she'd tell me what her plan is!!! (Love her!). 

Took Gwydion and Ruby for a walk tonight (separately!! They are mad together!). Only about two miles, so no awards for me yet. But me and Rubes fed some horses with old apples that I had (HTJ, I hope they'll like that, oh God, I've probably given them severe wind or constipation, or both!!!). Ruby, of course, just wanted to jump up and kiss them. She's a nutter (but I loves her). And, 18 teaching days left before summer holidays start!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Get the picture????!

Love to everybody, I'm actually going to go now. Axxxx


----------



## FlyFlorida

DrS- Is that line any darker?!! super exciting for you!


----------



## Dwrgi

See, straight away, I have forgotten somebody! Fly F-how are you?? Excuse my manners! :flower:


----------



## drhouse

Skype to uk to step kids.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

So, list needs updating.

Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx

4EverYoung-

Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology) 

Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!

Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012 

CaroleB-

Chickenchaser-

Dr H-

Dr. S-

Dashka-

DragonOrchid-

Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.

EllaE-

FlyFlorida-

Frolicky-

Grk Princess-

HA-

Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.


Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far 

JulesWantsOne-

Lady H- 

LilSluz-

Madeline-

Manuiti-

Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.

Miss Fosdyke-

MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)

Neesaw-

Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12 


NikkiLeigh-

Owl-

Padbrat-

PennyB-

Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus 

Twinks-I know you're out there!

Does anybody keep up with Macwooly, Dodger, FM, SilverBirch...?
Thank you!!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012.


----------



## drsquid

I took 150 Menopur and 225 gonal (almost the whole time with a mistake the first day and a drop in gonal the last 2 days). Lupron was .1 everyday. 

My stats 39, single. Technically trying since dec 2011 but I missed ovulation the first month (the sticks don't work for me) and then did 4 months of iui with crap sperm. 

Fly- didnt retest today. Testing tomorrow am then my beta.


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi. Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far....


----------



## drhouse

Dr h 37 oh 37 ttc since may 2012 planning for ivf in sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids


----------



## Mirium

Mirium - 38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far


----------



## Asryellah

Asryellah - me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot EDD 271212(other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)


----------



## Neversaynever

Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12 

Wooly hasn't responded to any of my texts but she's ok and in contact with others on the forum :thumbup:

FM is waiting on an appointment I think ready for the next step..possibly IVF if I can remember correctly!

:hi: and :dust:

Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :hi:

I came to post my details, but first I just wanted to say....


Honey - of course you should post here lovely!! you may have a different experience to others, but it doesn't make you less important or this journey any less difficult!! huge :hugs: to you xxx



Dwrgi - me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 august, sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 - i was using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and concieve plus :)


----------



## purplelou

Oh and Dwrgi - I am sort of getting the impression that you are a tiny bit pleased about the summer holidays...or maybe Im wrong?? :rofl:


----------



## Dwrgi

Honeybee73 said:


> I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.
> 
> What is AC? I can only think it means air conditioning and I'm sure is not that :haha:
> 
> I've not posted on here much because I'm reading what you are all going though and don't think I should be here complaining when I can't compare my experience to the turmoil you guys are having.
> 
> I'm just praying for a longer cycle this month so there is some hope I don't OV until 4th as if I OV on2nd I'm out for the month again!
> 
> Hope you are all well and :hugs::hugs: to everyone x

AC is Assisted Conception (IUI/IVF, etc.). Your posts are always welcome on here-the more the merrier, with wisdom and tips to share! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Oh and Dwrgi - I am sort of getting the impression that you are a tiny bit pleased about the summer holidays...or maybe Im wrong?? :rofl:

I might even do a spoiler!!!!


----------



## nessaw

me and boyf 36 ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ovulation waiting for ultrasound of ovaries.

welcome to all newbies and returnees.

dwrgi-am right with you on end of term but down to 18 1/2 now!!!

love to all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Updates so far! Thanks to those who have posted! :hugs:

Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx

4EverYoung-

Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology) 

Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!

Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012 

CaroleB-

Chickenchaser-Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012. 

Dr H-37, oh 37. TTC since May 2012, planning for IVF in Sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids 

Dr. S-me 39 single, trying theoretically since Dec '11 (but missed ov in Dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm). IVF 1 June 2012.

Dashka-40, DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds 

DragonOrchid-

Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.

EllaE-

FlyFlorida-

Frolicky-DH - azoospermatazoa, Me - OK, I think. Chemical mc in Aug. 2011, MC in Feb. 2012, using Known Donor. TTC since July 2011 but took 3.5 years or so to figure out logistics first, so the road of TTC felt more like a 4 year ordeal.

GrkPrn-Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012-

HA-38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.

Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.


Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far 

JulesWantsOne-

Lady H- Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far.... 

LilSluz-Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)

Madeline-

Manuiti-Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).

Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.

Miss Fosdyke-Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.

MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)

Nessaw-me and boyf 36 ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ovulation waiting for ultrasound of ovaries.

Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12 

NikkiLeigh-

Owl35-Me 35, DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility.

Padbrat-Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.

PennyB-

Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus 

Twinks-I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat! (Love you Twinks!).

Viccat-Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.


----------



## caroleb73

Apologies ladies for being MIA for so long, life has been crazy since Zara arrived. Too many visitors and crazy me decided to find a new house to move to. Thankfully we signed the lease this week so now I just need to organise the movers. Also it has been a nightmare trying to sort out Zara's British birth certificate and passport from here. Supposed to take 4 weeks as everything sent to Germany now for processing but massive delays right now so taking 8 weeks!!!! The embassy will issue Zara emergency travel documents to allow me to go home on 27th July. Butterfly will probably understand that these things are never easy in the Middle East.

Hey Dwrgi I have been thinking about you and the summer hols coming up, you will need the rest after coping with school kids all year hehe. Also countdown to next treatment YAY.

I am recovering after c section still uncomfortable at times and struggling to find clothes that do not aggravate the incision so basically go around looking like a slob haha. Was due to return to work in 11 days for 3 weeks before heading to London but decided to take unpaid leave as need the extra time.

For those of you that would like to see more pics of Zara pls message me and I will give you my real name so you can add me on Facebook as I post them there as do not wish to upset anyone. I know how upsetting it can be to see others babies when your whole life is centred round trying to get your own.

Now off to read some of the previous pages as I need to catch up on where everyone is at with the journey. Hoping the last few weeks have been kind to you wonderful ladies x x


----------



## caroleb73

OMG huge congrats Dr S fantastic news x x x 

Hoping the BFP bug is catching for you all


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi Girls!! I am sitting in a meeting and I'd I'm so dang bored that I might stick a pencil in my eye just for the sheer entertainment value of it... so, what better to do than to check in here! :D Thankfully, I have my laptop and do not have to share my screen on the projector :) Thank goodness for small favors!

I am seven days post IUI today and am still trying not to symptom-spot, but it wouldn't matter much anyways because there aren't any symptoms to spot! LOL! Still too early anyways :D I'm not holding my breath though. With the temp spike on the morning of IUI... i just, I can't get my hopes up. I was in SO much pain after this iui that if I don't get a BFP, then the plan at the moment is that we will be taking a break and will start again in September. I think my poor ovaries need a break from the overstimulation from the Clomid. We shall see how it all plays out.

Butterfly - Please don't be a stranger! You're story/experiences are WELCOME here!! We are all on different journeys, but we still have the same destination! *hugs*

Ohh... meeting calls. Will check in again today!

Smoochies and loves!


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- i posted my stats but i can give them again 39 single, trying theoretically since dec 11 (but missed ov in dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm)

afm-

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> dwrgi- i posted my stats but i can give them again 39 single, trying theoretically since dec 11 (but missed ov in dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm)
> 
> afm-
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg

Thanks Dr. S. I thought I had transferred your info., but the computer seems to have eaten it up! The line is getting darker! Whoop whoop!


----------



## purplelou

Carole - lovely to hear from you!! :D

DrS - that is a beautiful dark line!! :wohoo: I am delighted for you chick!


----------



## twinkle1975

OO Dr S - that is a fab line!! Congrats!

Dwrgi yes I'm out here - just finding it hard to think about ttc atm. My details are - I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat!

Love & baby dust to you all xx


----------



## owl35

Dwrgi, Me 35 DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## dashka

here's my status: (thanks for updating Dwrgi!)

Me: 40 DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Dr S - YAY for darker line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:let us know re: beta today! Thanks for the info too.

4 ever - welcome - and hope your stay is short and sweet....:flower:

Pad - yes the allergies are something else this year - seems to be affecting so many people who never had them before. Hope you feel better... :hugs:I still don't know if mine is allergies or cold.... :wacko:

Dwrgi - I think the sore bbs can also happen from progesterone... Normally i would get a little soreness with no progesterone - but since I take nat. prog. cream 2X/day it seems to be getting worse every month. Think I'll be out today/tomorrow though..
Yay for no school coming up!!:thumbup:

Chicken - hope you're feeling better :hugs: (and glad you had a nice b-day)

Carole - yay for the new house!! :thumbup:wow you are under a lot of stress woman! And I know what that feels like waiting for paperwork /documents to travel (when we had to go overseas for adoption and waiting to bring her home etc..)Hope it all comes together soon and exciting that you will see your family soon with Zara! Glad you are taking more time off - you need it! I will message you privately re: FB - that's awesome - would love to see more pics... (and if anyone wants to do the same thing with me - just send me a private message too). :hugs:

Lils - how are you hun? Hope BIL is doing ok?? 

hello and hugs to everyone!!

AFM - well today I'm 13 DPO and caved this morning and did a cheapie test :bfn::cry:
ofcourse... I didn't want to test but was going to dentist this morning and knew that they would want to do xrays (as I haven't done for a while) so wanted to be sure I wasn't preggers.... Well I did use a cheapie strip test and no sign of AF yet... but temp did drop again (although I didn't sleep well at all so didn't count it today).... I was debating on whether or not to do the xrays -but did it anyway as I'm pretty sure I'm out...:wacko::cry: I actually want her to arrive soon so that I can get her out of the way before my long weekend.

xoxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm still here, too... my deets are I'm 38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.

Wow, that summary is pretty depressing... (which is largely why I lurk and stick to my journal these days...)


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> I'm still here, too... my deets are I'm 38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.
> 
> Wow, that summary is pretty depressing... (which is largely why I lurk and stick to my journal these days...)

I knew I could flush you out!!!! Hmm, if you think about it as 4 implantations, then sounds far better. We now have to make sure that these brilliant embryos of yours stick, and I just KNOW that you will get there! You've had brilliant IVF results so far, so think of it as a lottery ticket, and the more you buy, the better chance you have of winning! And I read that on Dr Malpini (??) website, which I know you read!!! Hang on in there! What your dates for FET? My EC is booked for week beginning July 30th. I'll be there, holding your hand across the cyber skies!!! Big :hugs: to you hun, Axxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> AFM - well today I'm 13 DPO and caved this morning and did a cheapie test :bfn::cry:
> ofcourse... I didn't want to test but was going to dentist this morning and knew that they would want to do xrays (as I haven't done for a while) so wanted to be sure I wasn't preggers.... Well I did use a cheapie strip test and no sign of AF yet... but temp did drop again (although I didn't sleep well at all so didn't count it today).... I was debating on whether or not to do the xrays -but did it anyway as I'm pretty sure I'm out...:wacko::cry: I actually want her to arrive soon so that I can get her out of the way before my long weekend.
> 
> xoxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Sorry to hear about BFN-grrr, I hate the witch! Hope she arrives sooner rather than later, so you CAN have a nice long weekend. Hope dentist went okay? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here, too... my deets are I'm 38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.
> 
> Wow, that summary is pretty depressing... (which is largely why I lurk and stick to my journal these days...)
> 
> I knew I could flush you out!!!! Hmm, if you think about it as 4 implantations, then sounds far better. We now have to make sure that these brilliant embryos of yours stick, and I just KNOW that you will get there! You've had brilliant IVF results so far, so think of it as a lottery ticket, and the more you buy, the better chance you have of winning! And I read that on Dr Malpini (??) website, which I know you read!!! Hang on in there! What your dates for FET? My EC is booked for week beginning July 30th. I'll be there, holding your hand across the cyber skies!!! Big :hugs: to you hun, AxxxxClick to expand...

LOL! :blush::blush:

Thanks hun. :hugs: I'm headed for my baseline ultrasound in just a few minutes... transfer will probably be some time around July 16, but we really won't know for certain until we get there.


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here, too... my deets are I'm 38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.
> 
> Wow, that summary is pretty depressing... (which is largely why I lurk and stick to my journal these days...)
> 
> I knew I could flush you out!!!! Hmm, if you think about it as 4 implantations, then sounds far better. We now have to make sure that these brilliant embryos of yours stick, and I just KNOW that you will get there! You've had brilliant IVF results so far, so think of it as a lottery ticket, and the more you buy, the better chance you have of winning! And I read that on Dr Malpini (??) website, which I know you read!!! Hang on in there! What your dates for FET? My EC is booked for week beginning July 30th. I'll be there, holding your hand across the cyber skies!!! Big :hugs: to you hun, AxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! :blush::blush:
> 
> Thanks hun. :hugs: I'm headed for my baseline ultrasound in just a few minutes... transfer will probably be some time around July 16, but we really won't know for certain until we get there.Click to expand...

GL with the baseline! FX this is it!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012




Dwrgi said:


> So, list needs updating.
> 
> Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx
> 
> 4EverYoung-
> 
> Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)
> 
> Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!
> 
> Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012
> 
> CaroleB-
> 
> Chickenchaser-
> 
> Dr H-
> 
> Dr. S-
> 
> Dashka-
> 
> DragonOrchid-
> 
> Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.
> 
> EllaE-
> 
> FlyFlorida-
> 
> Frolicky-
> 
> Grk Princess-
> 
> HA-
> 
> Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.
> 
> 
> Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far
> 
> JulesWantsOne-
> 
> Lady H-
> 
> LilSluz-
> 
> Madeline-
> 
> Manuiti-
> 
> Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.
> 
> Miss Fosdyke-
> 
> MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)
> 
> Neesaw-
> 
> Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12
> 
> 
> NikkiLeigh-
> 
> Owl-
> 
> Padbrat-
> 
> PennyB-
> 
> Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus
> 
> Twinks-I know you're out there!
> 
> Does anybody keep up with Macwooly, Dodger, FM, SilverBirch...?
> Thank you!!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Sorry I've been MIA, but DH was out of town for 3 weeks, until this past Sunday. So let the games begin!! AF is due next week - first time in a LONG time, I'm anxious to start another cycle!

In case anyone was wondering about the CBFM, I really, really like it. It was quite accurate for me (peak days) and I'm excited to use it again next month.

I hope everyone is doing well! Congrats DrS on the BFP!

:dust:


----------



## purplelou

D'mon keeps up with woolly and also NS! Apparently they are both ok :D


----------



## padbrat

hey all...

Are you sure you want my essay of details????

OK... if you say so...lol

Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.

Now i am freaking depressed....

Oooo and bloody AF turned up... bah!!!


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovely Ladies :wave:

I get cold feet these days about posting as although I read all the posts I can't remember everything to comment on, and I super worry about missing one of you out. :blush:

DrS I do want to say :thumbup: looking good Lady!

Lil - hang in there, God moves in mysterious ways :hugs:

You are all so great and this thread moves so fast. I try to limit my time on BnB as it seems to increase my stress levels.

I got peak yesterday and today on CBFM finally on CD19 so a few days late. At least it meant I could :drunk::wine:all weekend for my birthday. Thanks for all you kind wishes and I hope Chicken had a great day too :flower:

Hubby refused sex this evening stating he would not perform sex on demand. :shrug: I just asked him if he would divorce me if I raped him :devil::rofl:

Is it possible for a woman to rape a man?? There is a mechanics issue there! :haha::haha:


----------



## dashka

Pad - so sorry hun that the nasty wart -faced :witch:witch showed up.... I know she is on her way to me next.... I am not a drinker usually but actually looking forward to the glass of :wine: at the end of the week

xoxoo


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-so sorry the hag bag arrived. Onto the next cycle, and loads of :dust::dust::dust: your way! 

Dashka-the same to you! You will deserve that drink! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning everybody! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## viccat

Hi, can I join you all?

Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.

We're just staying healthy and happy and starting to plan our wedding after getting through his dad being diagnosed and treated for cancer. OH has said he is okay marrying a pregnant bride if we get lucky in the meantime. :flower: (I'm hoping for a "shotgun" themed wedding)


----------



## purplelou

ladyH - I had to laugh at your post!! :haha:

Pad I am so sorry the witch arrived - damn her!!!! :grr:

Viccat - welcome :flower: hope your stay here is short and sweet! Is you FIL all better now??

huge :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone else!


----------



## viccat

purplelou said:


> Viccat - welcome :flower: hope your stay here is short and sweet! Is you FIL all better now??

Thanks for replying! Well, he is finished with surgery and radiotherapy, and gradually recovering. Fingers crossed that has been enough to prevent a recurrence.


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Viccat! GL with your shotgun plan!!! I like a plan myself!! How is your FIL now?? :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

DrS - :happydance: it's getting darker!!!! :happydance:

Pad- sorry to hear that a**wipe :witch: got you, you need to treat yourself something nice today:pizza:. I really hope she stays away from you Dashka :hugs:

Carole, good to hear from you!! Hope your csection wound heals up fast :flower:

I'm also in FB, and would love to know you ladies IRL :hugs: (if you can say that with FB) anyhow pm me with your name if you are interested :winkwink:! This sounds like a dating add in a magazine...:haha:

LilS - how are you hun?:hugs:

Happy wednesday to you ladies :flow:


----------



## purplelou

viccat said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Viccat - welcome :flower: hope your stay here is short and sweet! Is you FIL all better now??
> 
> Thanks for replying! Well, he is finished with surgery and radiotherapy, and gradually recovering. Fingers crossed that has been enough to prevent a recurrence.Click to expand...

That's good to hear :)
and I like your idea of needing a shotgun wedding :haha: - Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Miss Fosdyke

viccat said:


> OH has said he is okay marrying a pregnant bride if we get lucky in the meantime. :flower: (I'm hoping for a "shotgun" themed wedding)

I love the idea of a Shotgun-themed wedding.


Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.
I'll be pleased if we hit the target with the first arrow but I guess things won't be quite so easy.
Miss F.


----------



## drhouse

viccat said:


> Hi, can I join you all?
> 
> Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.
> 
> We're just staying healthy and happy and starting to plan our wedding after getting through his dad being diagnosed and treated for cancer. OH has said he is okay marrying a pregnant bride if we get lucky in the meantime. :flower: (I'm hoping for a "shotgun" themed wedding)

Your story and mine are eerily similar... we are trying for a baby after a low amh result only did the test as our wedding was delayed... Am also hoping to be a pregnant bride.... exactly a shot gun wedding... everything i ever dreamed of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drhouse

I wrote a great post and the computer ate it.

Bugger.

Welcome to our new ladies viccat and Miss Forsdyke - may you be up the duff asap!

Dr S - soon soon - I have a funny feeling that you ARE up the duff!!!

Pad sorry to hear that you are out - wine o'clock???

Dwrgi - thanks for doing the cheat sheet - keeps all of us up to date... 

Congrats Carole re. Zara - how amazing... I hope it was everything you dreamed of...

Purple lou - hope your Dad is feeling ok....... he must be stoked.... and now you are probably looking really pregnant!

HTJ - hope there is good news.. sorry about the ovary pain.. it sounds sore.. the things we do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck... 


Lady H - you made me laugh!!!!! I get it - tonight I am sitting here in my tracksuit pants, its cold, we finished work late, I have work stuff to do now.... and its bd o clock... ummmhhhh....super................. how to keep the y - ie. sexy???? - I have no friggin idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## manuiti

Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).

I'm just lurking at the moment, :coffee: on results from d&c. I'm doing okay now, just not much to say.

Much love & :hugs::hugs: to all.


----------



## drhouse

it's one am. just ovulated at eleven pm - mittleschmertz and ewcm. now if df2b could just get off the phone with the ex - trying to sort out travel plans for holiday in three weeks that I swear she is trying to ruin - no we dont have flights/plans yes it is because of you. I'm sure flying to europe in three weeks during the olympics will be no problem. don't worry that I booked this a year ago and it was hard to get cover. thanks for asking. no please don't decide on any of the factors that affect our holiday. there's lots of time and only at your convenience. FFS. i have to chair two big meetings in front of my boss in the am. what do you do? miss the cycle or shag at 0200? aaaggghhhhhhhhhh. 

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

there are times when its hard to be charitable/kind/supportive.


----------



## viccat

drhouse said:


> Your story and mine are eerily similar... we are trying for a baby after a low amh result only did the test as our wedding was delayed... Am also hoping to be a pregnant bride.... exactly a shot gun wedding... everything i ever dreamed of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LOL - yep, we probably are similar. I somehow ended up working at my career too without ever planning it that way :shrug:

I haven't dared to do any tests so far. Just living in happy ignorance at the moment, although seeing your other post about the amh results made me wonder whether I should have any tests done. Perhaps another couple of months of giving it the best go possible. All my healthy pre-conception pills should be just about kicking in now, and we finally had the talk about the importance of timing. Until now I would say I've been TTC and he's been NTNP!



drhouse said:


> it's one am. just ovulated at eleven pm - mittleschmertz and ewcm. now if df2b could just get off the phone with the ex - trying to sort out travel plans for holiday in three weeks that I swear she is trying to ruin - no we dont have flights/plans yes it is because of you. I'm sure flying to europe in three weeks during the olympics will be no problem. don't worry that I booked this a year ago and it was hard to get cover. thanks for asking. no please don't decide on any of the factors that affect our holiday. there's lots of time and only at your convenience. FFS. i have to chair two big meetings in front of my boss in the am. what do you do? miss the cycle or shag at 0200? aaaggghhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> there are times when its hard to be charitable/kind/supportive.

Shag at 0200..... lie in, sod the meetings ;)


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> dwrgi- i posted my stats but i can give them again 39 single, trying theoretically since dec 11 (but missed ov in dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm)
> 
> afm-
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg

First things, first - YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!! I just knew you were going to do well, there Doc!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## drsquid

Thank lils. Now I just get to worry bout the 2nd beta and how many are in there


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - hey there spunky-luvin mama! You are always so good with your BNB "class" :haha: :happydance::happydance::happydance: about school in 18 days - yay! I thought school was out already? They've been out here for about 2 weeks+, so when do kids go back to school then in the fall?

My deets are also depressing: 

Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)

Sorry ladies, I am keeping up with you all - ok, that was a lie. Start over: I am _trying _to keep up with you all, but really busy these days. My job essentially punishes me for going on vacay & the BIL is still in ICU, thank you for asking! And taxes are due for 3 companies, selling one (hopefully!), but DH started another (like its going out to buy a shirt or something) :growlmad:. I am tired of tax & accounting - it sucks (duh :dohh:, right?! I'm a little slow in certain areas! :haha: ).

I hate to say this, but I think I need a break from BNB. It's giving me old feelings of - sorta stress & sorta obsession? at the same time. I can't keep up, my mind is far from TTC at the mo, and I have a lot to deal with right now. Just a little, tiny break & I will lurk, at any rate, & perhaps post here & there bc you know even if I totally quit TTC I would still follow you ladies until you are 50 if I have to! I think I have some soul-searching to do. It all started in the UK (see what your country did to me? :haha: ) Na, its all good for me :thumbup:. I think I need to concentrate on clearing some "old cobwebs" that aren't doing me any good, handle the piles & piles of stuff I've put on the back-burner & then I can move forward a little bit healthier & happier. 

Some great stuff coming up in July for many of you & keeping everything crossed for ALL of you!!! And of course, I still have my "list" & will keep sending healing & positive energy!!! I love you all!

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

:hug:
'Lils


----------



## LilSluz

drsquid said:


> Thank lils. Now I just get to worry bout the 2nd beta and how many are in there

judging by those lines, I think you are going to do wonderfully!!! :winkwink: What was 1st beta, do you know?

P.S. - how on earth did you get a pic into a spoiler? Fro, Asry & I tried to do that upon our serial-BFP's & couldn't figure it out???


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lils. I understand how you feel. I have to take breaks from here every now and then too.... doesn't mean we aren't thinking of you though...

Oooo and BTW... "spunky" has a whole different meaning in the UK! Hahhaaa... But I am sure Dwrgi knew what you meant! xxx

Now who is gonna keep me in line with FF then????

Dash, just realised we are cycle buds! CD 1 for me too!

Dwrgi you on count down now til Summer break?... Lucky thing!

Dr S... lovely BFP... you know what... I am thinking twins.... just have a feeling....

Purps hows bump?

Hey Carole! Lovely to hear from you x

Does anyone hear from Skye?


----------



## drsquid

Pad brat- I hope you are wrong. I do not want twins. I'm single
And one will be hard enough

Lils- just put the spoiler tag then hit the image button then the end spoiler tag. Sometimes I have to play with the links a bit cause sometimes the links don't show up and then you put a different one and they do. Oh and beta was 148


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> Awww Lils. I understand how you feel. I have to take breaks from here every now and then too.... doesn't mean we aren't thinking of you though...
> 
> Oooo and BTW... "spunky" has a whole different meaning in the UK! Hahhaaa... But I am sure Dwrgi knew what you meant! xxx

Uh-oh :dohh:, what does it mean there? :rofl: Here it means full-of-life or spirited, funny, slightly wild, etc. It was a good thing Dwrgi, I promise!!! :haha:

Pad :hugs: & thank you. I'll be lurking & will try to keep you in line w/FF :winkwink: but Butterfly is also spectacular at that (give it to her Butterfly! Don't hold back as Pad likes that military stuff! :haha: )

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Updates so far! You have all been really brilliant! Just a few to chase up now!!! 

4EverYoung-

Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)

Bearlake-Me 39 DH 39, TTC since July 2010, mc 2008, IVF 08/11 BFN, IVF #2 04/12 BFN. Unexplained.

Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012

CaroleB-

Chickenchaser-Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012.

Dr H-37, oh 37. TTC since May 2012, planning for IVF in Sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids

Dr. S-me 39 single, trying theoretically since Dec '11 (but missed ov in Dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm). IVF 1 June 2012.

Dashka-40, DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds

DragonOrchid-

Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.

EllaE-

FlyFlorida-

Frolicky-

GrkPrn-Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012-

HA-38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.

Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.


Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far

JulesWantsOne-

Lady H- Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far....

LilSluz-Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)

Madeline-

Manuiti-Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).

Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.

Miss Fosdyke-Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.

MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)

Nessaw-me and boyf 36 ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ovulation waiting for ultrasound of ovaries.

Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12

NikkiLeigh-

Owl35-Me 35, DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility.

Padbrat-Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.

PennyB-

Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus

Twinks-I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat! (Love you Twinks!).

Viccat-Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.


----------



## purplelou

Lils ... Even if you are away, we will still think about you!!
Big loves chick, pop in whenever you need and come back whenever you are ready
Big loves xxx


Pad ..I will look at your ff chart.........


And then tell you I have no clue :haha:
Maybe it's best if butterfly helps!
And thank you... The bump is doing fine


----------



## Lady H

Lil we will miss you but I totally understand the need to do it. Bnb makes me crazy too yet I love you all! 

Oh and Spunk is another word in the UK for :spermy::spermy::spermy::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::blush:


----------



## Lady H

Pad I've charted a bit so happy to help,if needed.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

Viccat - welcome! your name sounds familiar.... perhaps from the TWW thread?
or were you on here before? GL to you :flower:

Dr. S- that is a great 1st Beta.... Fx it keeps doubling....:thumbup:

Dr. H - LOL !!! :haha: did you get to shag at 2am??? Oh dear it's so weird how stuff like that happens at the worst time ever! 

Lils - Oh hunny - I can't imagine what you are going through - all the stress from work, TTC, and now BIL in ICU.... (and side businesses - OH MY !!! ) I'd pull my hair out or have a nervous breakdown.... I understand why you need a break...:hugs::hugs: Take your time - :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Pad - oh yah we are almost cycle buddies - think my CD1 will be tomorrow..(just fixed my ticker)

Big hugs and loves to all!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - :cry:just started very lightly spotting after 4pm so I think tomorrow will be my CD1.... argh... Had a good short cry this morning. Ofcourse the month I want her to arrive I have a 14 day luteal phase... Come to think of it -last month was also 14 days -so I guess the B-Complex I've been taking is working to lengthen the luteal phase! I stopped progesterone cream 2 days ago too so thought she would arrive sooner. 

I have also been thinking I may need to stay away a tiny bit as well (as I'm starting to obsess)...:blush: But we'll see how it goes... I am off to a cottage for 3 days this weekend (Canada Day) with no internet.....so that is a bit of a break... It's going to be a weekend full of drinking and eating anything I want dammit....:pizza::wine::munch::sick:

Hopefully will check have time to check on you ladies tomorrow...

have a great night....
xoxo:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## viccat

dashka said:


> Viccat - welcome! your name sounds familiar.... perhaps from the TWW thread?
> or were you on here before? GL to you :flower:

I've been on here for a couple of months now - doing everything back to front by asking questions first, then giving advice, and now introducing myself .... LOL :wacko:


----------



## Bearlake

Me 39 DH 39, TTC since July 2010, mc 2008, IVF 08/11 BFN, IVF #2 04/12 BFN. Unexplained. 

Hi guys, I've been busy and stressed last few weeks so haven't had the 'headspace' for TTC. Sorry. 
Fabulous news DrS !!!!
Hello all 'newbies' ( although it's been so long since I was here that must seem like a newbie to you!) 
I need to go back and catch up properly, so many pages to read...

Xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

dashka said:


> AFM - :cry:just started very lightly spotting after 4pm so I think tomorrow will be my CD1.... argh... Had a good short cry this morning. Ofcourse the month I want her to arrive I have a 14 day luteal phase... Come to think of it -last month was also 14 days -so I guess the B-Complex I've been taking is working to lengthen the luteal phase! I stopped progesterone cream 2 days ago too so thought she would arrive sooner.

So Sorry you are feeling so :cry::nope: and things are working out for you ATM.:hugs:for you:hugs:
Do you mind if I ask? It is possible that my luteal phase is only 10 days. I only started charting last month and get a positive OPK on day 14 so FF said I would have OV anytime between CD 14 and 17. This month it says I OV at day 16. If I OV on CD 16 last month then my luteal phase would be 10 days which is obviously not long enough.
Can you advise me more on the B-complex, it is obviously working for you. How much, when, etc.

Obviously this is open you all you lovely ladies, and advices will be greatfully received.

Love to you all. XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

drsquid said:


> Thank lils. Now I just get to worry bout the 2nd beta and how many are in there

Oh yes I forgot you had 2 put back :wacko: fingers crossed for just one then :thumbup:

LilS am missing you posting already, can I add you on fb, I will pm you my surname so you can add me if so :flower:

Dashka, will miss you too :nope:

Pad I am happy to give any advice on charting I can think of but I'm afraid I like to say it as I see it, even if that means I think you didn't ovulate, which might not help some people :dohh:


----------



## manuiti

Ladies I have a question. I've read all this wonderful stuff about CoQ10 and was just wondering if there are any downsides to it/ reasons why you shouldn't take it because it could do more harm than good? Or is it one of these things that you may as well take because it can't hurt and it could help? Yes, I have a need to be doing (or taking) something proactive about ttc while I sit here :coffee:ing. :haha:

Sorry about the friggin witch Dashka. :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - just thought I'd say thank you for the wonderful job you do managing this thread. :friends:


----------



## Butterfly67

Manu, I haven't heard of any downsides to CoQ10 - just the fact that it is expensive, especially if you take a higher dose!

I agree dwrgi you are a star :thumbup:

Sorry I forgot to Welcome viccat :hi:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies and good morning!
I hope you are all having a good day!?

big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: nad :dust: to everyone who needs it!


manu - I took the C0Q10 and had no side effects etc. it said that it was good for "vitality" and "energy" although If I am honest I didn't feel more vital or energetic, but I read that it takes 3 months to make a difference to egg quality and I was taking it that long when I got my BFP

Its hard to say for sure but I think it made a difference to me (along with concieve plus) if you are doing IVF maybe its a good idea to check with your FS to make sure it wouldnt interfere with any of the meds they are using??

big loves x


DrS - Ohhh I hope there is just the one in there for you!

dashka - I am sorry about the :witch: hun...it sucks!! :hugs: :hugs: for you, on a good note its great that your luteal phase is a good length now :)

chicken - have you just started charting?? because FF estimates at the beginning until it sees a couple of cycles, so dont worry too much. also my Luteal phase was always about 11 days, so is FF is just one day off, you may be just fine!

lils - in case you are reading - :hugs: :hugs: chick, don't overdo it now!

Butterfly - good luck lovely - Im keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:

HTJ - I am hoping hoping hoping for you too lovely!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you doing?? so how many sleeps now till summer holidays?? you blinking well deserve a lovely big rest now!! and when do the meds start?? Oh and what did your consultant say about the missing meds???? (sorry if that's too many questions) :hugs:

In case you are lurking - :hugs: and :kiss: for Twinks, HA and Bear!

LadyH that you for the advice on my journal!! :hugs: big loves for you xxx

Bumble -Honey - how are you doing chick?? :hugs:

and big squeezes to everyone Ive not mentioned! I am too afraid to single some out for fear of missing someone!!

Ohh ladies I have to say - I saw some pictures of Baby Zara on FB - she is just beautiful and Carole (I hope you dont mind me saying this) is soooooo pretty! I will happily add anyone on fb :) but I am rubbish at keeping up with it!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Daksha sorry that it seems the old witch is on her way, we really do put ourselves through so much on this journey. I only wish we could make it easier but everything crossed for you that this new cycle is the one for you.

Dr S your numbers look great and I wouldn't worry too much about the possibility of twins as I am sure your numbers would be a great deal higher if 2 but don't hold me to that. My beta at 4wks plus 1 was 550 and I had only 1. Lava who had twins had really high betas. But you know what if it was 2 then you would cope and just have double the love given back to you and double the cuddles x x

Bear lovely to hear from you x x 

HA if you are lurking I am thinking of you with your treatment and trying to send you as much love and positive thoughts as I can. Praying that this time gives you your sticky bean. Your strength is an inspiration to us all x x 

Purps can't believe how far along you are with your pregnancy now, the rest will fly by. Hope you are feeling well, make the most of the energy at this point to get things organised as later on you will be too tired.

Wishing all of you ladies luck on your cycles and hope to hear of a BFP explosion soon x x 

Take care, I am off to the mall to try and find some nice bed linen in the sale. I am so rock n roll hehehe but it really is so expensive here that I normally just buy it when I am home but I am hopeful of a bargain.


----------



## purplelou

Carole - thank you for the tip!! I am taking your advice and getting as much done as possible :) :hugs: have a good day xx


----------



## Asryellah

LilS - I'm already missing you too :hugs::hugs: your posts are always so fun to read :flower: but you do exactly what you need to do and come back when you feel like it :hugs::kiss:

Dashka - so sorry to hear that baglady :witch: is showing her ugly face :growlmad: but yay for your 14 day lutheal phase :thumbup: I hope you get to relax in your cottage with your BEAUTIFUL family (!!) and totally put your mind at rest and :pizza::wine:

Chicken- I also had only 9-12 days l-phase and my gyn also said that it should not be a prob if its 10 days or more. But I did get progesterone anyhow..but B-vits would not hurt I'm sure :thumbup:

Dwirgi - so summerhol´s is coming huh??!! YAY for that :shipw:
I still got 3 long weeks to sit here..try not to fall asleep :haha:

G´day for you all ladies :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody!!

Super quickie, bell's about to go!

Manu-I've been taking CoQ10 for ages, and I don't really notice any side effects (I'm certainly not any more energetic and vital, though!!!). I've read that it is good for egg quality, but it is really expensive. Some take huge doses, like 500mg a day. I just don't know how they can afford it. I take 120mg. I know what you mean about wanting to do something. Big :hugs:! Keep up the protein diet and look at the nutrition stuff I posted last week. GL hun! And thanks for the thanks!!! :hugs::hugs:

Purps-I stupidly had forgotten that I had told Amanda that I had progynova left over from last time, so that's why she didn't order any. Also, she didn't prescribe testogel because I've been taking DHEA. So, all okay! Phew. Thanks for asking!! You're a star! :hugs:

Carole-lovely to hear from you. I'll add you through FB too, just need to get round to it! GL with getting bed linen! :hugs:

Butterfly-you are an angel, and always so calm and reassuring! Big :hugs: to you, and you tell it as it is! 

Lil-have finally found you on FB!!! Wehey!! Great pics of Stonehenge! xxxxx

Dashka-how you feeling today hun? Hope you're a little bit more cheery. Big :hugs::hugs:

Bearlake-good to see you back! Hmm, IVF takes its toll, and how you're feeling is completely normal. Big :hugs: and we are here for you, whatever the weather!! 

Almost run out of time, with bell about to go-but I have agreed to do another 40 exam scripts, so a bit more pennies to pay for treatment (well, to pay for March's treatment. Sigh!). These won't take long, but I have to crank myself up again!!!! 

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Mornin' girls... just a quickie before I head off to work. Yesterday was just a terrible day all around I'm 9dpiui and I'm pretty dang sure I'm out because of the typical pms symptoms I'm experiencing... and that realization came on the same day as finding out that our trip to the Chesapeake Bay has to be canceled - and we were supposed to leave tomorrow :cry:

I'm severely disappointed all around and I just want to stay in bed, pull the covers over my head and cry. But alas... I can't. Off to work I suppose. ](*,)


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Lil we will miss you but I totally understand the need to do it. Bnb makes me crazy too yet I love you all!
> 
> Oh and Spunk is another word in the UK for :spermy::spermy::spermy::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::blush:

:shock::shock::shock: (so spunky = Dwrgi is full of :spermy:!!?) :rofl::rofl::rofl: (Leave it to me! lol - poor Dwrgi!) :hugs: 

Big :hugs: ladies & thanks for understanding! Just need a teeny-weeny break is all :thumbup::flower:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

HTJ - hang in there honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Lil we will miss you but I totally understand the need to do it. Bnb makes me crazy too yet I love you all!
> 
> Oh and Spunk is another word in the UK for :spermy::spermy::spermy::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::blush:
> 
> :shock::shock::shock: (so spunky = Dwrgi is full of :spermy:!!?) :rofl::rofl::rofl: (Leave it to me! lol - poor Dwrgi!) :hugs:
> 
> Big :hugs: ladies & thanks for understanding! Just need a teeny-weeny break is all :thumbup::flower:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I can think of worse things to be full of!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

I didn't like Megan Fox before, but I flippin can't stand her now. Grrrrrrrrrrr.
:yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Lil we will miss you but I totally understand the need to do it. Bnb makes me crazy too yet I love you all!
> 
> Oh and Spunk is another word in the UK for :spermy::spermy::spermy::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::blush:
> 
> :shock::shock::shock: (so spunky = Dwrgi is full of :spermy:!!?) :rofl::rofl::rofl: (Leave it to me! lol - poor Dwrgi!) :hugs:
> 
> Big :hugs: ladies & thanks for understanding! Just need a teeny-weeny break is all :thumbup::flower:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

HitTheJackpot said:


> Mornin' girls... just a quickie before I head off to work. Yesterday was just a terrible day all around I'm 9dpiui and I'm pretty dang sure I'm out because of the typical pms symptoms I'm experiencing... and that realization came on the same day as finding out that our trip to the Chesapeake Bay has to be canceled - and we were supposed to leave tomorrow :cry:
> 
> I'm severely disappointed all around and I just want to stay in bed, pull the covers over my head and cry. But alas... I can't. Off to work I suppose. ](*,)

That's poop!! big loves chick xxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> I didn't like Megan Fox before, but I flippin can't stand her now. Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> :yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AND she makes rubbish films!!:growlmad:


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely ladies....

Yes I AM a bit tired this pm... A three am get to sleep will do that but god I hope that :spermy: is a good swimmer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (wink wink) 

But I guess you lovely ladies are often in the same situation!!!!!!!!! 

Dwargi - great idea on the marking the pennies will come in handy for the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HTJ - fingers and toes are crossed for you.... so sorry to hear about your trip being cancelled. 

Manu the Coq10 stopped me sleeping for about a week - rest good... figured that it worked for purps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so maybe a lucky charm. 
:happydance::happydance: maybe just ask your RE. 

The thing about doing things e.g charting taking vits is that WE all feel better - the same way a doctor finds it difficult to do nothing..heaps of studies on that - Leaving something to fate/chance/luck/randomnesss just seems - like we aren't in control...Lils - take care as you focus on the ROYL (rest of your life) and you never know when you are least expecting..... I'd just said the words - no time for mr right when........ boom!!!!!

BNB is a bit of a time suck hey .... if I knew how to do a ticker - it would already say that I have spent longer on BNB than trying to get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know nothing of luteal phases ladies or charting - is short or long good??? I ovulated on day 10 is that good or bad??

Dash/butterfly/pad/purple and all the lovely ladies out there.. I hope the sun is shining and you are having hugs from those near and dear:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I didn't like Megan Fox before, but I flippin can't stand her now. Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> :yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AND she makes rubbish films!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Completely rubbish films! The old bag!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovely ladies....
> 
> Yes I AM a bit tired this pm... A three am get to sleep will do that but god I hope that :spermy: is a good swimmer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (wink wink)
> 
> But I guess you lovely ladies are often in the same situation!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dwargi - great idea on the marking the pennies will come in handy for the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HTJ - fingers and toes are crossed for you.... so sorry to hear about your trip being cancelled.
> 
> Manu the Coq10 stopped me sleeping for about a week - rest good... figured that it worked for purps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so maybe a lucky charm.
> :happydance::happydance: maybe just ask your RE.
> 
> The thing about doing things e.g charting taking vits is that WE all feel better - the same way a doctor finds it difficult to do nothing..heaps of studies on that - Leaving something to fate/chance/luck/randomnesss just seems - like we aren't in control...Lils - take care as you focus on the ROYL (rest of your life) and you never know when you are least expecting..... I'd just said the words - no time for mr right when........ boom!!!!!
> 
> BNB is a bit of a time suck hey .... if I knew how to do a ticker - it would already say that I have spent longer on BNB than trying to get pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know nothing of luteal phases ladies or charting - is short or long good??? I ovulated on day 10 is that good or bad??
> 
> Dash/butterfly/pad/purple and all the lovely ladies out there.. I hope the sun is shining and you are having hugs from those near and dear:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Baby dust to you all.

I think CD10 is just about okay, I think Butterfly ovulates on CD11. I think anything less than 10 may be a problem. The average is CD14, but we're people not random stats. I think Dash has been working on getting her ovulation to happen a little later in her cycle. Hopefully you'll get some better advice from one of them? 

So, you got the early morning :sex: done then??! Hopefully, those swimmies will meet that egg! Try to relax as much as you can in the next few days and GL!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Dwrgi said:


> I think CD10 is just about okay, I think Butterfly ovulates on CD11. I think anything less than 10 may be a problem. The average is CD14, but we're people not random stats. I think Dash has been working on getting her ovulation to happen a little later in her cycle. Hopefully you'll get some better advice from one of them?
> 
> So, you got the early morning :sex: done then??! Hopefully, those swimmies will meet that egg! Try to relax as much as you can in the next few days and GL!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi, I hope that I'm ok .I have a twenty six day cycle so I presume that would be ok as proportionally more of a shorter cycle. Am super clockwork like... 

Yes, poor DF2B had to put out at 0200 last night.. then he fell asleep immediately - oh to be a boy!!!!!!!!!! while my mind wanders and I end up googling egg transit times and the like... 

Dash - whats the B vitamin story????

Am having an implantation glass of wine tonight.. my RE swears by it.. and sitting on the couch.. would love to watch a funny movie.. but its work email.. uggghhh.....


----------



## purplelou

an implantation glass of wine??? now that sounds like a brilliant idea!!! :D


----------



## juleswants1

Hi all....It's been a little bit since I posted last...I had my HSG Tuesday and OHHHH the ******PAINNNNN**** was terrible. My left tube is completely blocked and on the left side where my uterus meets my tube there is a small polyp... I guess they say it's a whole lot more painful when there is a tube blocked. I go back to my RE once DH has his SA on Monday, so the RE will tell me then what the next step is. I have no idea what they will do. I am thankful to have the right side open and clear at least. It was just a very hard blow to hear that news and know it's just more of a setback right now. Has anyone has a polyp and or tube issues who can give me some input. I would really appreciate it!!!!!!!!


----------



## manuiti

HTJ - it ain't over till it's over hun. A lot of pregnancy symptoms are soooo the same as those of pms. I've still got my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

DrH - hope that bding did the trick, & I love the idea of an implantation glass of wine!

Jules - sorry you has a blocked tube & therefore so much pain. Not fun! I've got some adhesions on the tube of my working ovary but as my RE said, as long as you're doing IVF, tube issues aren't an issue. So there's always that option if needed.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Jules - I've got a blocked right tube - dr told me that in itself wouldn't stop me getting pregnant


----------



## juleswants1

manuiti said:


> HTJ - it ain't over till it's over hun. A lot of pregnancy symptoms are soooo the same as those of pms. I've still got my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> DrH - hope that bding did the trick, & I love the idea of an implantation glass of wine!
> 
> Jules - sorry you has a blocked tube & therefore so much pain. Not fun! I've got some adhesions on the tube of my working ovary but as my RE said, as long as you're doing IVF, tube issues aren't an issue. So there's always that option if needed.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!!!




twinkle1975 said:


> Jules - I've got a blocked right tube - dr told me that in itself wouldn't stop me getting pregnant

Manuiti, the only prob with IVF is my ins doesn't cover it and it is very expensive....I am just going to pray my working tube does the job [-o&lt; ... 



Twinkle, yah there is still hope!!!!


----------



## nessaw

hi all.

drh-fingers crossed.

dashka and lils-don't stay away too long.

htj-fingers crossed as well.

jules-sorry about the hsg.

viccat-welcome back.

hope every one is doing well.

afm ultrasound today (tmi alert-internal as bladder not full enough-eek!) showed normal size ovaries some follicles no signs of polycistic ovaries and normal uterus.good news-the doctor said i'd just ovulated so maybe i only do this every couple of months-we dtd last night so thats good.but he said my lining of my uterus wasn't thick enough for the time of the month.he said that was easily solved with meds.

has anyone else had this?whats the next step (seeing gp next wk).is it a case of meds?was yhinking progesterone from what i've read on here?.

thanks vx


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Jules my HSG that I had done in Bahrain was horrid too but the one I had done in London by my specialist was completely fine. I think it can vary so much on who performs it. I did not have a blocked tube but I did have a polyp which I then had removed which was not too bad at all. 

The polyp should not harm your TTC chances if it is small they only removed mine as I was doing IVF and they say they want everything as perfect as they can get it if you are paying all that money for treatment.

I hope the rest of your tests go smoothly but just try not too pin too much on tests as they are only guides for Dr's to help them figure out their best treatment plan they are not set in stone and they do not dictate your chances of getting pregnant. You never know what lies just around the corner I am living proof of that.


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I didn't like Megan Fox before, but I flippin can't stand her now. Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> :yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AND she makes rubbish films!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Completely rubbish films! The old bag!Click to expand...

Yeah but Uma Thurman I'm happy with. :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
thanks for all your support ladies - one more post before I take a break for a few days..:flower:

Bearlake  nice to hear from you. hope things calm down a bit for you.:flower:

Chicken  is your LP always 10 days? if so you may want to try to lengthen it  Mine was always 12 days for years and the past 6 months Ive been able to get it to 13 and now past 2 months it was 14 days. Ive been using natural progesterone cream (by Fertilica) 2X/day and also past couple of months been taking B-Complex (Orti-B by Genestra  1x/day with breakfast). I think they have helped tons to lengthen it. I also take a prenatal vitamin 3x/day with each meal and tons of other supplements but those are more for egg quality (CoQ10, Royal Jelly, High dose EPA Fish Oil etc..) (also I always thought I was ovulating on Day 12 before but since I started using FF 3 months ago  Ive noticed its always on CD11 according to FF). Hope that helps a little..:hugs:

Dwrgi  yes you are doing a wonderful job hun with this thread!! :thumbup::hugs:Thank you so much. You are so sweet..:kiss: Good luck on those next exam scripts coming! Yes extra $ never hurts!:hugs:

Manu  :hugs:yes CoQ10  Ive been taking it now for about 6-7 months..I take about 200-300mg/day (in 2 doses) If you only remember once /day thats ok too. My ND recommended it highly for egg quality more than any other anti-oxidant. Many of her patients are going through IVF too. I would just check with your RE as to when you should stop it before meds? It is also good for men to take too  great for sperm count/ motility!:thumbup:

Dr. S  I agree with Carole  if there are 2 you will definitely find a way and get twice as much love back!! GL!!:hugs:

Butterfly - fingers crossed for you hun!:thumbup::hugs:

Carole  you rock!! :thumbup:Thanks for your constant voice of encouragement! :hugs:It really means so much to us. Oh bed linen shopping how fun!:winkwink:

Asry  how are you doing my little Finnish mama?:winkwink::kiss:

Froliky  hope you are ok??:hugs:

Purple  dont overdo it . Seems you have got so much done already!:hugs:

HTJ  Oh no! I hate the 8-9DPO phase. Seems all PMA goes out the door then for me..(prob. Hormones):hugs: I really hope you are wrong though. So sorry to hear your vacay got cancelled  that sucks!!!:hugs:

Dr. H  I think you want your follicular phase (AF to ovulation) to be 12-14 days to give the egg enough time to mature  that said I have been ovulating on Day 11 most of the time and I think many people get preggers earlier  so not set in stone.. :wacko:. For one of my IUIs years ago I ovulated on Day 10 that one time they told me there was little chance as sometimes it can indicate an egg from a previous cycle that didnt mature the last time or something like that???? :wacko:I may be remembering it wrong :wacko::winkwink:But anyway  the luteal phase (Ovulation to AF) ideally should be 12-14 days too I think according to my ND.. See my note to Chicken above re: B-Complex vitamins (important to take with food though as you can get nauseous with high Bs on empty stomach.and take in the morning as will give you more energy (dont take at night):thumbup:

Jules  so sorry about the blocked tube :hugs: I had the same thing happen to me about 8 years ago they said my right tube was either blocked or it spasmed (as can often happen on the 2nd tube they do because the body protects itself) but it was painful. I will probably be going for another shortly after my RE appt in July. Technically you should be able to get preggers with one tube (if they are alternating month to month) and if you dont have any other issues.) GL to you!

Nessaw  glad the u/s went well!:thumbup: Oh Im very familiar with the internal .not nice. You many to try using Natural progesterone cream (I use Fertilica) Is your luteal phase short? I would also recommend getting more blood supply to the area. (ie. massage, Acupuncture, exercise) Here is a link re: eating for good uterine lining.

ww.fertilityauthority.com/blogger/cindy-bailey/2010/08/05/eating-improve-your-uterine-lining

Lils - I miss you already... but I know we'll still chat... you take your time hun.:kiss::hugs:

AFM - well AF arrived full force today... Been a quiet afternoon at work so had time to post a long one... but as mentioned will be away for 3 day weekend at SIL's cottage.. so hope you all have a fantastic weekend! 

take care and hello and hugs to anyone I didn't mention!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Mirium

Honeybee73 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I didn't like Megan Fox before, but I flippin can't stand her now. Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> :yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::yellowcard::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AND she makes rubbish films!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok someone put me out of my misery, I've read loads of loads of messages and I am not sure why we are commenting on Megan fox. What have I missed?Click to expand...

Megan Fox is pregnant. Uma Thurman is 42 - I believe - and pregnant too.


----------



## drsquid

honey -

Spoiler
yes first beta was 148, 2nd was today at 349.

i was told i could go for us any day after the 12.. my doc goes on vaca the 13th so i have to go to his icky old partner. think i may skip it and switch back to my ob.. rather pay a copay than complete out of pocket anyway.


----------



## manuiti

juleswants1 said:


> Manuiti, the only prob with IVF is my ins doesn't cover it and it is very expensive

Yeah, tell me about it!!! :wacko: I got my bill for my d&c the other day. Got stung for £2k for the pleasure. Ouch!

Nessaw - I got so used to having internal scans doing that IVF cycle that I actually prefer them to the belly ones. I look at it as only a really short time of mild discomfort (and I think a much better view of what's going on inside) as opposed to being really uncomfortable for way too long with an over full bladder - I can never seem to get that bit just right. :haha:

Thanks for the advice about the CoQ10 ladies! I've now asked my RE for his opinion and he said yes and there are a few things that can help the old eggs a little. So I've asked him if he's got any other suggestions and that I'm willing to try anything if it'll help a bit. So in the morning I will be popping down to go and buy myself some CoQ. :haha: And I re-started taking my 5mg of folic acid again today. :flower:


----------



## Asryellah

drhouse said:


> Am having an implantation glass of wine tonight.. my RE swears by it.. and sitting on the couch.. would love to watch a funny movie.. but its work email.. uggghhh.....

In here lot's of woman swear by "implantation wine" :haha: it's more of these "old wife stories" orwhatyoucallit..but half glass of red wine every evening after ovulation untill AF is what they say helps implantation. 

I guess its just the alcohol what makes your blood flow more (like excersising wouldn't :wacko::haha:)and doesn't redwine have some antioxidants? Well, prob hasn't got any truth into that, but I did not stay away from my red wine either during tww :haha: not everyday though, just weekends a glass.. to be civilized :haha::wine:

Happy Weekend to you all Lovelies :kiss:


----------



## Lady H

drsquid said:


> honey -
> 
> Spoiler
> yes first beta was 148, 2nd was today at 349.
> 
> i was told i could go for us any day after the 12.. my doc goes on vaca the 13th so i have to go to his icky old partner. think i may skip it and switch back to my ob.. rather pay a copay than complete out of pocket anyway.

Yay stick lil bean! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

drsquid said:


> honey -
> 
> Spoiler
> yes first beta was 148, 2nd was today at 349.
> 
> i was told i could go for us any day after the 12.. my doc goes on vaca the 13th so i have to go to his icky old partner. think i may skip it and switch back to my ob.. rather pay a copay than complete out of pocket anyway.

Fab beta results Dr S! I am so envious, but happy for you too! :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay DrS - great news!! x


----------



## Dwrgi

manuiti said:


> juleswants1 said:
> 
> 
> Manuiti, the only prob with IVF is my ins doesn't cover it and it is very expensive
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it!!! :wacko: I got my bill for my d&c the other day. Got stung for £2k for the pleasure. Ouch!
> 
> Nessaw - I got so used to having internal scans doing that IVF cycle that I actually prefer them to the belly ones. I look at it as only a really short time of mild discomfort (and I think a much better view of what's going on inside) as opposed to being really uncomfortable for way too long with an over full bladder - I can never seem to get that bit just right. :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the advice about the CoQ10 ladies! I've now asked my RE for his opinion and he said yes and there are a few things that can help the old eggs a little. So I've asked him if he's got any other suggestions and that I'm willing to try anything if it'll help a bit. So in the morning I will be popping down to go and buy myself some CoQ. :haha: And I re-started taking my 5mg of folic acid again today. :flower:Click to expand...

Ouch-£2k! It's not a cheap business is it? 

What dosage of CoQ10 did your RE recommend? Always useful to have medical advice on here!!!

Good to hear you're back to your folic acid. Onwards and upwards hun, and other such cliches!

:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

drs-fabulous.hoping for a sticky bean.

manuiti-i agree.the internal was way better than any smear or colposcopy i've had before.the only bit that hurt was when he pressed on my tummy a bit.showed a great lack of dignity trying to get up on the bed tho-am only 5'3!!

have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> drs-fabulous.hoping for a sticky bean.
> 
> manuiti-i agree.the internal was way better than any smear or colposcopy i've had before.the only bit that hurt was when he pressed on my tummy a bit.showed a great lack of dignity trying to get up on the bed tho-am only 5'3!!
> 
> have a great weekend everyone xx

You too, Ness!


----------



## juleswants1

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Jules my HSG that I had done in Bahrain was horrid too but the one I had done in London by my specialist was completely fine. I think it can vary so much on who performs it. I did not have a blocked tube but I did have a polyp which I then had removed which was not too bad at all.
> 
> The polyp should not harm your TTC chances if it is small they only removed mine as I was doing IVF and they say they want everything as perfect as they can get it if you are paying all that money for treatment.
> 
> I hope the rest of your tests go smoothly but just try not too pin too much on tests as they are only guides for Dr's to help them figure out their best treatment plan they are not set in stone and they do not dictate your chances of getting pregnant. You never know what lies just around the corner I am living proof of that.


Thanks Carol! The dr did say my uterus could've been having a spasm. Also the polyp is very small (about the size of a pea). Im thinking they will probably do something about it because it is right by the part of the uterus where it meets the left tube. I go back to the dr next month and I guess he will tell me what they will do. I would prefer he goes in and gets it out cause that will ease my mind. I'm not giving up any hope, so I am still doing my opk's and going for it this month!!! Hearing your story gives me a lot of hope!!!!


----------



## juleswants1

dashka said:


> Hi ladies,
> thanks for all your support ladies - one more post before I take a break for a few days..:flower:
> 
> Bearlake  nice to hear from you. hope things calm down a bit for you.:flower:
> 
> Chicken  is your LP always 10 days? if so you may want to try to lengthen it  Mine was always 12 days for years and the past 6 months Ive been able to get it to 13 and now past 2 months it was 14 days. Ive been using natural progesterone cream (by Fertilica) 2X/day and also past couple of months been taking B-Complex (Orti-B by Genestra  1x/day with breakfast). I think they have helped tons to lengthen it. I also take a prenatal vitamin 3x/day with each meal and tons of other supplements but those are more for egg quality (CoQ10, Royal Jelly, High dose EPA Fish Oil etc..) (also I always thought I was ovulating on Day 12 before but since I started using FF 3 months ago  Ive noticed its always on CD11 according to FF). Hope that helps a little..:hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi  yes you are doing a wonderful job hun with this thread!! :thumbup::hugs:Thank you so much. You are so sweet..:kiss: Good luck on those next exam scripts coming! Yes extra $ never hurts!:hugs:
> 
> Manu  :hugs:yes CoQ10  Ive been taking it now for about 6-7 months..I take about 200-300mg/day (in 2 doses) If you only remember once /day thats ok too. My ND recommended it highly for egg quality more than any other anti-oxidant. Many of her patients are going through IVF too. I would just check with your RE as to when you should stop it before meds? It is also good for men to take too  great for sperm count/ motility!:thumbup:
> 
> Dr. S  I agree with Carole  if there are 2 you will definitely find a way and get twice as much love back!! GL!!:hugs:
> 
> Butterfly - fingers crossed for you hun!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Carole  you rock!! :thumbup:Thanks for your constant voice of encouragement! :hugs:It really means so much to us. Oh bed linen shopping how fun!:winkwink:
> 
> Asry  how are you doing my little Finnish mama?:winkwink::kiss:
> 
> Froliky  hope you are ok??:hugs:
> 
> Purple  dont overdo it . Seems you have got so much done already!:hugs:
> 
> HTJ  Oh no! I hate the 8-9DPO phase. Seems all PMA goes out the door then for me..(prob. Hormones):hugs: I really hope you are wrong though. So sorry to hear your vacay got cancelled  that sucks!!!:hugs:
> 
> Dr. H  I think you want your follicular phase (AF to ovulation) to be 12-14 days to give the egg enough time to mature  that said I have been ovulating on Day 11 most of the time and I think many people get preggers earlier  so not set in stone.. :wacko:. For one of my IUIs years ago I ovulated on Day 10 that one time they told me there was little chance as sometimes it can indicate an egg from a previous cycle that didnt mature the last time or something like that???? :wacko:I may be remembering it wrong :wacko::winkwink:But anyway  the luteal phase (Ovulation to AF) ideally should be 12-14 days too I think according to my ND.. See my note to Chicken above re: B-Complex vitamins (important to take with food though as you can get nauseous with high Bs on empty stomach.and take in the morning as will give you more energy (dont take at night):thumbup:
> 
> Jules  so sorry about the blocked tube :hugs: I had the same thing happen to me about 8 years ago they said my right tube was either blocked or it spasmed (as can often happen on the 2nd tube they do because the body protects itself) but it was painful. I will probably be going for another shortly after my RE appt in July. Technically you should be able to get preggers with one tube (if they are alternating month to month) and if you dont have any other issues.) GL to you!
> 
> Nessaw  glad the u/s went well!:thumbup: Oh Im very familiar with the internal .not nice. You many to try using Natural progesterone cream (I use Fertilica) Is your luteal phase short? I would also recommend getting more blood supply to the area. (ie. massage, Acupuncture, exercise) Here is a link re: eating for good uterine lining.
> 
> ww.fertilityauthority.com/blogger/cindy-bailey/2010/08/05/eating-improve-your-uterine-lining
> 
> Lils - I miss you already... but I know we'll still chat... you take your time hun.:kiss::hugs:
> 
> AFM - well AF arrived full force today... Been a quiet afternoon at work so had time to post a long one... but as mentioned will be away for 3 day weekend at SIL's cottage.. so hope you all have a fantastic weekend!
> 
> take care and hello and hugs to anyone I didn't mention!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


Hi Dashka! I hope yours goes well next month. Honestly it was soooo painful that I am unsure if I can ever do that test again....well, without being knocked out lol. My Dr did say it could have been a spasm and he really didn't seem too concerned about it, so after the initial shock I am still very hopeful (or trying to be). I am just anxious to go back to him next month to see what his next step is for me. I wish you allllll the luck and loads of baby dust!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! Sorry for MIA. My DH is on the computer at night and my phone just sucks for posting and is so small it hurts my eyes. Work has been crazy busy too and I need to get back as I am speaking...but..wanted to touch base.

Dwrgi - Ahh, picnic sounds great! You SIL could also be misdirecting her anger (at her situation) to you etc. Psychology is strange and us humans don't always know how best to deal with our negative emotions and they end up being put on innocent bystanders who just care and want to help. :hugs:
Good Luck with the meds! I hope you get the one you want. Yeah for July!!

Purple - I hope your dad's consultant review next week is good news. :hugs: I am glad things are going well otherwise. 

Butterfly - FX'd for you!! :hugs:

Lil - :hugs: Enjoy your time off BnB. I know I need it too. I had another bad dream last Saturday night. Ugh!! I hope your BIL recovers and work is kinder to you.

HTJP - Sending :baby: vibes. Sorry about cancelled trip and your symptoms. I will continue to hope for the best. :hugs: The finish line is so hard!!

DrS - Yeah!! :happydance: :thumbup: You must feel pretty good! Enjoy!!

Neesaw - Thanks for the update about HeartTree. She is such a lovely person. I am glad baby and her are doing well. :hugs: to her and baby!!

Neesaw - How was your ultrasound?

Honey - I hope you ovulate late. Thanks for reading and supporting in your own way even though you feel like your situation is not as difficult, TTC later in life has it's challenges. 

Mirium - :hugs: :hugs: I was also very naive about TTC later in life. 

Manuiti - :hugs: :hugs: How is everything? 

Pad - :hugs: :hugs: F**cking :witch: So sorry!! 

Arsy - :hi:

Dashka - Sorry about :witch: but I am glad to hear you have two appointments scheduled for July and Sept. Good Luck with MIL coming back and trying to work out the logistics. I am sure it will all be fine. Try not to worry. I am glad you had such a great dream, I think those meditation DVDs etc. are working great for your PMA.

FlyFlorida - :hugs: As far as diet I will say this. The donor I used had a much better and mean significantly better SA after he ate well and reduced alcohol (he does not drink much caffeine except what's in ice tea). So, from that tiny experiment, I would say a good diet can't hurt. 

LadyH - :hugs:

Chicken - :hugs:

Owl - Enjoy your time off!! :hugs:

Grkprn - I hope you join DrS soon!!! :baby:~~~

DrHouse - Enjoy vacation!! Yeah for Skype!! 

HA - :hugs: FX'd for July 16 (or around there!!)

Dragon - Welcome & Good Luck!!

MissForsdyke - Wow!! Sailing sounds absolutely amazing!! Enjoy every minute! Welcome & Good Luck!! Are you sailing anywhere in particular?

Foreveryoung - Welcome Back & Good Luck!! I don't have any fibroid experience though, sorry.

Bearlake - :hugs: :hugs:

Carol - Rest!! Rest!! Rest!! I am so glad you and Zara are healthy!! :hugs:

Viccat - Sorry about your FIL. Good Luck & Welcome!!

Hi to everyone else, Twinks, Tiger, Justwantsone, Agape, Coastdreams, and anyone else I missed.

Oh, to Dwrgi - my situation, is DH - azoospermatazoa, Me - OK, I think. Chemical mc in Aug. 2011, MC in Feb. 2012, using Known Donor. TTC since July 2011 but took 3.5 years or so to figure out logistics first, so the road of TTC felt more like a 4 year ordeal (long explanation...whew..sorry..lol!!)

Afm - I am keeping distant too, as I had another bad dream on Saturday night. I think I need to start doing different visualizations.

Spoiler
However, I do have an official bump and am showing already. Doctor actually moved my due date to Dec. 18, so I am now 15 weeks and 3 days now or something. Leggings are my new best friend. :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls... Frolicky, that was a great post! thanks for the effort you put forth for that! :D It makes us all feel so loved! :hugs: So many of the wonderful ladies here put up those wonderful posts! I feel the love! :hugs::hugs:

As for me, the air conditioning is out in our building today and it is approaching 90 degrees F in here, and I have about had it. My mood has been crap lately and the heat is just adding to it :cry: 

This 4th month in a row on Clomid is causing worse PMS than I have experienced in many years... I haven't had acne this bad since I was 16 years old. As much as I don't want to take a break, I think my body needs time to just rest and detox from the meds. Looks like we will be taking July and August off to recouperate financially, emotionally and physically. 

Trying to look at the positive... this break will give me a chance to get back to where I need to be mentally to try again, and it will give me a chance to detox my body in a dramatic fashion. I also plan on losing some weight... between 2005 and 2007 I had lost 120 lbs and gone from a size 28 to a 12... and in the last two years I have put 60 back on. I know I can't lose 60 in those 2 months, but I can sure lose some of it. :shrug: and since weight can affect conception... well, guess it can't hurt all around. Better gird my loins for all the excercising I'll be doing!

Anyways, thanks for letting me get that stuff off my chest - my apologies for the selfish post! Maybe now I can actually try to get some work done and perhaps keep my mind off of the fact that it is rapidly approaching "sweltering" in here.

To those of you who are stuck in this heat wave, stay safe and cool... and keep hydrated!

Sending love and snoggles to each of you!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies...
ok so I don't know why when I was posting yesterday I thought it was Friday... so I am posting again today before my 3-day weekend at the cottage... Boss is out today and I get to leave work at 2pm today...:happydance: Feeling a lot better... I can smell freedom in the air....:yipee:

Dr. S- that is awesome...:happydance: congrats on the 2nd beta.... Stick beany stick!:thumbup:

Manu - CoQ10 - I forgot to mention if you can afford it the Ubiquinol form of it is better absorbed so you can take less... but if you can't then try to get 300-400mg I think that is what my ND told me.... I started out taking the Ubiquinol (200mg) for 4-5 months and now I'm taking the regular one - but around 300mg/day... you can take more of that if you can afford it!:kiss::hugs:

Asry - yay 14 weeks mama!!!! :happydance:Interesting info on the wine!:hugs::kiss:

Froliky - yay 15 weeks mama!!! :happydance:Hope the bad dreams stop soon.:hugs::kiss:

HTJ - hope it gets cooler in there.... and GL on the weight loss... wow and bravo for losing that much weight before!! I hope you get a surprise BFP this cycle though!:hugs::thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing ok and sending loves and hugs to you all!
have a FAB weekend all!

:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

oh and Purple - HAPPY 23 WEEKS mama!!!:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Updates so far! Thanks to those who have posted!

Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx

4EverYoung-

Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)

Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!

Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012

CaroleB-

Chickenchaser-Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012.

Dr H-37, oh 37. TTC since May 2012, planning for IVF in Sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids

Dr. S-me 39 single, trying theoretically since Dec '11 (but missed ov in Dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm). IVF 1 June 2012.

Dashka-40, DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds

DragonOrchid-

Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.

EllaE-

FlyFlorida-

Frolicky-DH - azoospermatazoa, Me - OK, I think. Chemical mc in Aug. 2011, MC in Feb. 2012, using Known Donor. TTC since July 2011 but took 3.5 years or so to figure out logistics first, so the road of TTC felt more like a 4 year ordeal.

GrkPrn-Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012-

HA-38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.

Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.

Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far

JulesWantsOne-Me: 36, Hsg (left blocked tube and small uterine polyp). All blood work and test otherwise very good for my age. DH: 31 (scheduled S/A next week fx'd) no health probs etc. 

Lady H- Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far....

LilSluz-Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)

Madeline-

Manuiti-Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).

Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.

Miss Fosdyke-Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.

MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)

Nessaw-me and boyf 36, ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ov ultrasound showed ov but thin uterine lining waiting to see gp.

Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12

NikkiLeigh-

Owl35-Me 35, DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility.

Padbrat-Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.

PennyB-

Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus

Twinks-I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat! (Love you Twinks!).

Viccat-Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.


----------



## purplelou

Ladies, I wish you all a wonderful weekend 

Huge loves to you all

And dwrgi ..thank you so much for all the work you doing on the thread! You are a complete star! Xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Purps, you're a star too! Have a lovely weekend hun, Axxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Poooopeeeedoooooopeeeeeeeeeee!!

I have just opened the new batch of scripts, and 'A View from the Bridge' I can do blindfolded, but the novel is Silage, oops, Silas Marner. I know very little about this. Bugger and bums. Will have to do mass revision this weekend.

Norethisterone making me feel like sh&t, too. Sorry for me me me. Very tearful, and so off Al, loads of quarreling here too cos of it. :nope::nope:

Lovely to hear from you Frolicky-can't believe you're almost 4 months gone!!! OMG! Where does the time go??? Hope those nightmares don't plague you this weekend.

HTJ-sometimes, a break is a very good idea. You're trying to do everything, all at the same time. Take it easy dude. Have a lovely weekend, despite not going away. I am sure that your DP will take care of you, 

Love to everybody! Enjoy your weekend!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Thanks Dashka! I think I can only get it from GNC here but don't know what type it is. :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

hi dwrgi would it be to change mine to me and boyf 36 ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ov ultrasound showed ov but thin uterine lining waiting to see gp.

sorry bit of a mouthful poss to be continued!!thanks for all ur hard work on this thread.xx


----------



## manuiti

I love my RE but he can be so confusing sometimes. He just randomly texted me to say he'll see me this coming Friday. So I replied saying are you sure that was for me. And the reply was yes, so we can see what we can do with your eggs. Looks like I created an appointment for myself by asking for his suggestions about what else I could do to improve quality. So I said, I need to have a look at flights (every time I go to see him, I'm at least £250 poorer thanks to flight, taxi and of course his fee). And then he replies to say let's coordinate on Sunday so we can have a look at the lab results - call me in the afternoon.

But he said my results would take 28 days from my d&c, which wouldn't be until next Saturday. :shrug: I'm hoping that as long as he's not wanting to give me a scan of some sort that I can convince him to have my appointment over the phone...

Dwrgi - sorry - I forgot to say, I didn't ask him what dose of CoQ10 nor did he say. It was all via text. But I will ask him when I see him/ speak to him on the phone and I'll report back. And big :hugs::hugs::hugs: too - hope you feel cheerier soon!

HTJ - sounds like you could do with a break really. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fro - I'm actually doing okay, thanks. I think I'm accepting what happened now and am now just determined to get preggers again and get this next one to hang around. That said, I had a nap during the day yesterday and had a dream that I was having a good ol' sob about it all again. So maybe I'm not crying consciously, but still am subconsciously. I dunno. But what I do know is that I am getting there. And I also have to remember that DH and I made a plan and we just have to keep going with it - 3 tries at IVF, 1 at donor and if still no luck, we will adopt. So one way or another we will have our little family. If we get to the donor stage, which I hope we don't, I know I'm going to have issues that I'll need to work through. But we're not there and hopefully we'll never need to get there and for now I'm just focussing on IVF #2. Ooops - that reply turned into a bit of an essay - sorry about that. Anyway, hope those dreams ease off and you start having nice happy ones soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh and enjoy those leggings!!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Big :hugs: all round!


----------



## Dwrgi

manuiti said:


> I love my RE but he can be so confusing sometimes. He just randomly texted me to say he'll see me this coming Friday. So I replied saying are you sure that was for me. And the reply was yes, so we can see what we can do with your eggs. Looks like I created an appointment for myself by asking for his suggestions about what else I could do to improve quality. So I said, I need to have a look at flights (every time I go to see him, I'm at least £250 poorer thanks to flight, taxi and of course his fee). And then he replies to say let's coordinate on Sunday so we can have a look at the lab results - call me in the afternoon.
> 
> But he said my results would take 28 days from my d&c, which wouldn't be until next Saturday. :shrug: I'm hoping that as long as he's not wanting to give me a scan of some sort that I can convince him to have my appointment over the phone...
> 
> Dwrgi - sorry - I forgot to say, I didn't ask him what dose of CoQ10 nor did he say. It was all via text. But I will ask him when I see him/ speak to him on the phone and I'll report back. And big :hugs::hugs::hugs: too - hope you feel cheerier soon!
> 
> HTJ - sounds like you could do with a break really. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Fro - I'm actually doing okay, thanks. I think I'm accepting what happened now and am now just determined to get preggers again and get this next one to hang around. That said, I had a nap during the day yesterday and had a dream that I was having a good ol' sob about it all again. So maybe I'm not crying consciously, but still am subconsciously. I dunno. But what I do know is that I am getting there. And I also have to remember that DH and I made a plan and we just have to keep going with it - 3 tries at IVF, 1 at donor and if still no luck, we will adopt. So one way or another we will have our little family. If we get to the donor stage, which I hope we don't, I know I'm going to have issues that I'll need to work through. But we're not there and hopefully we'll never need to get there and for now I'm just focussing on IVF #2. Ooops - that reply turned into a bit of an essay - sorry about that. Anyway, hope those dreams ease off and you start having nice happy ones soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh and enjoy those leggings!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend. Big :hugs: all round!


I love your plan and pragmatism Man-you most certainly WILL have your own family, one way or another! Take care of yourself hun, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Honeybee73

Ps dwrgi - your chart is looking good this month, fingers crossed x


----------



## Lady H

Honeybee73 said:


> Hello all, happy Sunday .
> 
> Dwrgi - just want to say thanks for all your hard work keeping up with all of us. I spend ages reading posts and then forget half the ones I want to respond to &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hope there isn't too much work to be getting on with now, bet you can't wait till the holidays.
> 
> HTJ - how are you doing after everything this month? I think your testing day is same as mine , hope you are ok.
> 
> Lils :hugs:
> 
> Manulti - hope you got to do consult over phone to save yourself some money, it seems awful that it costs so much to have a baby when your struggling to do something others can do so easily. My friend conceived on the first time they tried without even knowing her cycle! And I work with teenagers who are the same, doesn't seem fair x
> 
> How are you all doing this weekend, quiet one for me as usual.
> 
> Could anyone have a look at my chart and give me some advice, it's very different this month to last month. It predicted I would ovulate on Tuesday 2nd. I was praying it would wait until my birthday on the 4th but with my limited knowledge I'm wondering if it's come early.
> 
> Massive temp rise and I'm not ill and it was tsken at usual time of day .
> 
> Any help much appreciated x

It does look like a possible ovulation on day 10 Hun. Will have to see if your temp goes up or stays high tomorrow am. :flower:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Lady H

Honeybee73 said:


> Any help much appreciated x

It does look like a possible ovulation on day 10 Hun. Will have to see if your temp goes up or stays high tomorrow am. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that, I'm concerned as its happened so early, thank god I got a surprise visit with oh on Thursday day9 and as we'd onto bd'ing in week maybe there was some good quality swimmers. Does this mean I have a chance this month or should I worry that it may have happened so early.

On Friday I had weird cramps and pains down left side, ovary area, I even had to take hot water bottle to bed to ease it, I am now hoping that's a good sign :flower:[/QUOTE]

You Always have a chance. Fx for you :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Honeybee73 said:


> Any help much appreciated x

It does look like a possible ovulation on day 10 Hun. Will have to see if your temp goes up or stays high tomorrow am. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that, I'm concerned as its happened so early, thank god I got a surprise visit with oh on Thursday day9 and as we'd onto bd'ing in week maybe there was some good quality swimmers. Does this mean I have a chance this month or should I worry that it may have happened so early.

On Friday I had weird cramps and pains down left side, ovary area, I even had to take hot water bottle to bed to ease it, I am now hoping that's a good sign :flower:[/QUOTE]

Honeybee, sound like ovulation pains to me! Let's hope those swimmers caught that eggy!!! FX for you!!! 

Me and my OH avoided DTD around my ovualtion time this month, as we would have had to use protection (just too old for all that faffing about:haha:), as I'm about to start IMSI. I'm just doing my temps for something to obsess over, really!! :winkwink:

It may be highly fortuitous that your OH was around at the right time!!! That's a good omen, if I ever saw one!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## binksmommy

I don't see it.. I think you haven't O'ed yet. Did you get a pos OPK?? Mine did the same this last month.. I was very confused at first but just kept BD'ing everytime my temp dipped.. I even spotted on CD12/13 and thought I O'ed because it followed a dip in temp but then CD17/18 I got my pos OPK and that turned out to be my O date.. So keep temping..I don't think your there yet!!

You can see my chart below

PS.. maybe it's because your temp is in Celsius that I'm not seeing it.. Not sure what you temp is..


----------



## binksmommy

ok I looked up your high temp on google.. and that's pretty high ;) Maybe you did o :)


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## purplelou

Honey - your chart looks good! I would say if you managed to DTD on CD9 and then Ov'd on CD10 - your timings are good!! fingers crossed chick!

Dwrgi -oh my - it's july!!!! I am ready and waiting to cheering you on honey!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Honeybee-huge FX that you will catch that egg!!! 

Who is BinksMommy???

For future reference, as far as sperm is concerned, anything that hasn't been ejected for more than five days get quite sluggish. Make sure that you tell your DH to clean the pipes out regularly if you're hoping to BD, but no later than about two days before you actually need him!!! Sounds very mechanical. So, if you think you're going to ovulate on CD14, make sure he cleans his pipes out on, say, CD11, and then abstain till CD14. Some say to BD every other day leading up to ovulation, but as your hubby is away this won't be possible, obviously.

Huge FX!! 

AFM, I have to take norethisterone (a drug that delays AF) on CD21 of the cycle before my treatment. I could take the drug and be pregnant, and not know about it, so they advise to use contraception, or abstain, which is what I did this time. I take the norethis. until July 12th and should get AF about July 15th and then I'll start the stimming drugs. 

:hugs: 

Love to everybody, btw!! Have a great week! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, you may remember my post about the SIL! She has finally responded. She sounds like a very unhappy, almost bitter woman. She completely misunderstood this innocuous line in an email that I sent to her, and thought I was accusing her of not doing everything she could to keep her pregnancy! As if!!!! OMG, I just can't believe how she got that from the line that I actually wrote. Anyway, perhaps I hit a nerve, but I'm keeping well out of it in future. I will deal with my brother only, as she clearly sees my inputs as something that they are not. Sad, though, when she is going through exactly the same thing.

People, eh??? :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## purplelou

aww Dwrgi - big :hugs: to you! we absolutely all know that were trying to help and I would have taken it as a lovely kind thing you wrote (if it were me) don't feel bad about it !!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> AFM, I have to take norethisterone (a drug that delays AF) on CD21 of the cycle before my treatment. I could take the drug and be pregnant, and not know about it, so they advise to use contraception, or abstain, which is what I did this time. I take the norethis. until July 12th and should get AF about July 15th and then I'll start the stimming drugs.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Love to everybody, btw!! Have a great week!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Goooood luck, Dwgri!! I'm cheering you on, girlie!! :happydance:

.. I'm rooting for all of you on here!!

:hi: and :hugs: to all, 

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I have to take norethisterone (a drug that delays AF) on CD21 of the cycle before my treatment. I could take the drug and be pregnant, and not know about it, so they advise to use contraception, or abstain, which is what I did this time. I take the norethis. until July 12th and should get AF about July 15th and then I'll start the stimming drugs.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Love to everybody, btw!! Have a great week!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Goooood luck, Dwgri!! I'm cheering you on, girlie!! :happydance:
> 
> .. I'm rooting for all of you on here!!
> 
> :hi: and :hugs: to all,
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

Purple-thank you so much, you are always so kind and thoughtful! You're like a cup of hot chocolate!! :hugs:

Tiger-good to hear from you man, and thank you!!! How are you? Aren't you having treatment this month too? All the details please, Mrs!!!!!!!! Lots of good luck to you too!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi ya lovely ladies..

TGIM - nope still not as exciting as Friday! May be thank god its not monday would be better!!!!!!!!!!

Dwrgi - sorry to hear about your SIL's misunderstanding but maybe you can address it with her at another point - not that it's worth necessarily leaning on/sharing the journey.... besides you are surrounded by soul sisters anyway and you know more than a RE!!!!!!!!!!!! A regular guru about all things reproductive. Good luck for the stims and the next step in the journey. 

Honey - congrats re. surprise visit. GL and cross fingers.

HTJ - crossing fingers for you too.

Purps - hope the bump is good.

All the other lovely ladies baby dust to you all.......

Our weekend was great - thinking maybe charting is a good idea - we did lots of BD despite all the challenges of working late and staying at the MIL's. Hopefully it will have stuck. Just hard to know when things are STOP or GO. Trying to organise wedding photographer at the moment. 

If get preggers now will be march baby - perfect if getting married in July. Can't next month - (april) then may/june ok (nothing wrong with 36/40 at the wedding then delivering down the aisle. Hmmm.

Will never get another saturday too popular. :(


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Purple-thank you so much, you are always so kind and thoughtful! You're like a cup of hot chocolate!! :hugs:
> 
> Tiger-good to hear from you man, and thank you!!! How are you? Aren't you having treatment this month too? All the details please, Mrs!!!!!!!! Lots of good luck to you too!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purple is like hot chocolate... yeah, I'd go with that! And everyone loves hot chocolate :flower:

I think I'm tagging along-ish with you this cycle! CD1 was the 29th June, I start jabbing myself on the 19th July - husband is happy to do it, a little TOO happy I think! :haha: - and first scan 2nd August. The news regarding the TESE sample was not so great, they only check a minute amount, so we don't really know what we have until they are thawed, but hey, what can you do? As everyone here knows, you just keep going, one step at a time. 

Oh, I had a look at IMSI on the good ol' internet - when I googled it, one of the results was International Maple Syrup Insititute! :rofl: Hmm, pancakes! - it sounds amazing, I'm so hopeful for you, darling! If our NHS cycle doesn't work, we think we can just about afford two private cycles, so it's definitely something I will be considering (if it's an option).

I promise to stop by more often! :thumbup:

Big :hugs: and much love, 

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Purple-thank you so much, you are always so kind and thoughtful! You're like a cup of hot chocolate!! :hugs:
> 
> Tiger-good to hear from you man, and thank you!!! How are you? Aren't you having treatment this month too? All the details please, Mrs!!!!!!!! Lots of good luck to you too!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Purple is like hot chocolate... yeah, I'd go with that! And everyone loves hot chocolate :flower:
> 
> I think I'm tagging along-ish with you this cycle! CD1 was the 29th June, I start jabbing myself on the 19th July - husband is happy to do it, a little TOO happy I think! :haha: - and first scan 2nd August. The news regarding the TESE sample was not so great, they only check a minute amount, so we don't really know what we have until they are thawed, but hey, what can you do? As everyone here knows, you just keep going, one step at a time.
> 
> Oh, I had a look at IMSI on the good ol' internet - when I googled it, one of the results was International Maple Syrup Insititute! :rofl: Hmm, pancakes! - it sounds amazing, I'm so hopeful for you, darling! If our NHS cycle doesn't work, we think we can just about afford two private cycles, so it's definitely something I will be considering (if it's an option).
> 
> I promise to stop by more often! :thumbup:
> 
> Big :hugs: and much love,
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

Hee hee, I wish I was doing something fantastic with maple syrup, rather than having treatment! At least I get the hunky embryologist to drool over!! :haha::haha:

So glad to hear your news re. your cycle! So you're obviously doing the long protocol. I really hope it works, and that you have some good swimmers in there! Please keep up with us to let you know how you are getting on-we'll help keep you sane too! Brill that you're getting the first treatment on the NHS-is it only one that they will fund??

Big hugs and lots of love to you!!! xxxx

Dr H-glad you had a 'productive' weekend!!! Lots of BDing sounds good to me! Hope you get a good wedding photographer-must be exciting to do all of this, or is it one big chore???!! Thanks for your support re. the SIL; and thanks for the stroke re. the info!!! Let's hope you've done enough to catch that eggy though! :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Dwrgi said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Dr H-glad you had a 'productive' weekend!!! Lots of BDing sounds good to me! Hope you get a good wedding photographer-must be exciting to do all of this, or is it one big chore???!! Thanks for your support re. the SIL; and thanks for the stroke re. the info!!! Let's hope you've done enough to catch that eggy though! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Wedding photography very exciting.. it is scary though to be pouring thousands in to nonrefundable deposits while DF2B is making deposits of his own to knock me up! Its kind of hard to get excited in case we have to cancel it if you know what I mean...the baby is more important. We are looking at cheap and cheerful ie. $2000 or under or super expensive and awesome but the price of IVF. Mmmhhh... As we really can't afford either... its getting a bit tricky.....
> 
> Yes no worries about stroking your ego - it can't hurt you need some positive vibes flying your way... :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls, just doing a brief check-in. My mental attitude lately has been in the pot and I'm taking a break from ttc until at least September. I don't even want to THINK about ttc, so unfortunately, I'm going to be absent for a while. I'm pissed and disheartened at 4 failed IUIs and just need to get away from everything ttc for a while. sending loves to you all and know that I will stalk a bit and check in every once in a while :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

HitTheJackpot said:


> Hi girls, just doing a brief check-in. My mental attitude lately has been in the pot and I'm taking a break from ttc until at least September. I don't even want to THINK about ttc, so unfortunately, I'm going to be absent for a while. I'm pissed and disheartened at 4 failed IUIs and just need to get away from everything ttc for a while. sending loves to you all and know that I will stalk a bit and check in every once in a while :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear this HTJ, but I can understand your position. It is a blow when you have tried four consecutive treatments like this, to not achieve success. However, I think that to move on, a plan is essential! I'm glad that you are going to give it another chance in September. Would you consider IVF, like Dr S did, with a donor sperm?

Good luck anyway, and take care of yourself, 
Axxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Dwrgi, at least you know why the SIL was being an arse but shame about not taking help when it is given, oh well, stuff her :haha: Big hugs hon :hugs::hugs:

I love hot chocolate :haha:

HTJ so are you counting yourself out for this cycle? It still looks like you are in with a chance :flower: But yes can understand you wanting a break. I think one of the problems is that I think I heard IUI has about the same chances as natural but the bummer is that you have to pay so much for it each time :growlmad::growlmad::hugs:

Tiger, fingers crossed for the IVF :flower:

DrH, yes I think your idea of just keeping going for it is a good one as you need to take the chances you have :flower:

AFM, am now in my new house that needs renovating so that will keep me busy for sure for the next 3-4 months. I don't think I will TTC after this month as I have too much manual work to do and I need to take painkillers for my back if I am going to get through it so I might call it a day. I will try and concentrate on the adoption side of things once I settle in :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Dwrgi, at least you know why the SIL was being an arse but shame about not taking help when it is given, oh well, stuff her :haha: Big hugs hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I love hot chocolate :haha:
> 
> HTJ so are you counting yourself out for this cycle? It still looks like you are in with a chance :flower: But yes can understand you wanting a break. I think one of the problems is that I think I heard IUI has about the same chances as natural but the bummer is that you have to pay so much for it each time :growlmad::growlmad::hugs:
> 
> Tiger, fingers crossed for the IVF :flower:
> 
> DrH, yes I think your idea of just keeping going for it is a good one as you need to take the chances you have :flower:
> 
> AFM, am now in my new house that needs renovating so that will keep me busy for sure for the next 3-4 months. I don't think I will TTC after this month as I have too much manual work to do and I need to take painkillers for my back if I am going to get through it so I might call it a day. I will try and concentrate on the adoption side of things once I settle in :thumbup:

Butterfly-always lovely to read your posts, but sad to read today's. Hope you're okay hun, and am thinking of you! Will email you for the SPs!! Congratulations on the house move!! Ouch for the back!
:awww::awww::kiss::kiss:


----------



## juleswants1

Dwrgi said:


> Updates so far! Thanks to those who have posted!
> 
> Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx
> 
> 4EverYoung-
> 
> Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)
> 
> Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!
> 
> Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012
> 
> CaroleB-
> 
> Chickenchaser-Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012.
> 
> Dr H-37, oh 37. TTC since May 2012, planning for IVF in Sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids
> 
> Dr. S-me 39 single, trying theoretically since Dec '11 (but missed ov in Dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm). IVF 1 June 2012.
> 
> Dashka-40, DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds
> 
> DragonOrchid-
> 
> Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.
> 
> EllaE-
> 
> FlyFlorida-
> 
> Frolicky-DH - azoospermatazoa, Me - OK, I think. Chemical mc in Aug. 2011, MC in Feb. 2012, using Known Donor. TTC since July 2011 but took 3.5 years or so to figure out logistics first, so the road of TTC felt more like a 4 year ordeal.
> 
> GrkPrn-Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012-
> 
> HA-38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.
> 
> Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.
> 
> Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far
> 
> JulesWantsOne-
> 
> Lady H- Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far....
> 
> LilSluz-Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)
> 
> Madeline-
> 
> Manuiti-Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).
> 
> Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.
> 
> Miss Fosdyke-Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.
> 
> MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)
> 
> Nessaw-me and boyf 36, ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ov ultrasound showed ov but thin uterine lining waiting to see gp.
> 
> Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12
> 
> NikkiLeigh-
> 
> Owl35-Me 35, DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility.
> 
> Padbrat-Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.
> 
> PennyB-
> 
> Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus
> 
> Twinks-I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat! (Love you Twinks!).
> 
> Viccat-Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.


Hi Dwrgi! 
Me: 36, Hsg (left blocked tube and small uterine polyp). All blood work and test otherwise very good for my age.
DH: 31 (scheduled S/A next week fx'd) no health probs etc.


----------



## Dwrgi

Latest list! Tigerlily, what are your deets, so that I can add them?

Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx

4EverYoung-

Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)

Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!

Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012

CaroleB-

Chickenchaser-Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012.

Dr H-37, oh 37. TTC since May 2012, planning for IVF in Sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids

Dr. S-me 39 single, trying theoretically since Dec '11 (but missed ov in Dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm). IVF 1 June 2012.

Dashka-40, DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds

DragonOrchid-

Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.

EllaE-

FlyFlorida-

Frolicky-DH - azoospermatazoa, Me - OK, I think. Chemical mc in Aug. 2011, MC in Feb. 2012, using Known Donor. TTC since July 2011 but took 3.5 years or so to figure out logistics first, so the road of TTC felt more like a 4 year ordeal.

GrkPrn-Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012-

HA-38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.

Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.

Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far

JulesWantsOne-Me: 36, Hsg (left blocked tube and small uterine polyp). All blood work and test otherwise very good for my age. DH: 31 (scheduled S/A next week fx'd) no health probs etc. 

Lady H- Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far....

LilSluz-Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)

Madeline-

Manuiti-Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).

Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.

Miss Fosdyke-Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.

MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)

Nessaw-me and boyf 36, ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ov ultrasound showed ov but thin uterine lining waiting to see gp.

Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12

NikkiLeigh-

Owl35-Me 35, DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility.

Padbrat-Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.

PennyB-

Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus

Tigerlily-TTC since Jan 2011. Me: 37, DH: 30 with Azoospermia. TESE April 2012, IVF/ICSI #1 July/Aug 2012... 

Twinks-I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat! (Love you Twinks!).

Viccat-Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.


----------



## froliky2011

Julie - I had a uterine polyp and got pregnant after they removed it. I didn't have a tube blocked but I have heard that is not a problem and you can definitely still get pregnant with one. Congrats on all the tests coming out good! :thumbup:

Dwrgi & Tigerlilly - Yeah for July!!!! :happydance: :happydance: OMG, I am going to be stalking you two!! FX'd sooo bad for you both!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

p.s. Thanks Dwrgi for doing that. Wow!!! We all need to send you flowers or something. :)

Butterfly - Good luck on the renovations. :hugs: :hugs: Keep us posted on the mom progress. I wish I could give you a hug. 

HTJP - :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry hon. I hope the fall brings you and DP good things. :hugs:

LadyH - FX'd for you!! :hugs: 

Binksmommy - :hi: Welcome.

Hi to everyone else!!!! :hugs: :hugs: xoxo


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## owl35

Honeybee73 said:


> Im now going crazy over tww. Anyone know much about cm? I've had an abundance of watery cm since before O to a day after then last 2 days loads and loads of creamy cm, it's everywhere, never seen so much. It's on. Me, tissues and underwear! Any idea why?
> 
> Way tmi but I have no one else to ask x

Creamy cm after ovulation is usually due to increasing progesterone levels. It can be an early sign of pregnancy. Everybody is different though. I had that happen in a cycle and got my hopes up but it wasn't the case for me. Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

*preg mention*
-progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide *end mention*


----------



## manuiti

Honeybee - ooooh fx'd!!! Sounds like you got lucky with they timing. Maybe this is fate... :flower:

Dwrgi - as I said before about SIL - meh. But at least now she knows you were trying to help and not to be horrible. But far more exciting is that it's July. I've got everything crossed for you for this month!!!

Binksmommy - :wave: & welcome

DrH - well done on getting loads of BD in. FXd for you!!!

HTJ - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs

:wave: and :hugs: to everyone!

afm - Tried calling RE on Sunday like he said but phone was off and no answer phone. I'm guessing he had an emergency of some sort to deal with. Sent him a text but no reply yet. I'll try contacting him again tomorrow. Also I've been temping but not at the same time in the morning by any means. But ff's guessing that I ovulated... apart from me still having ewcm, but I'm guessing my hormone levels might still be all over the place so just :coffee: for af to show up. Almost feels odd wanting her to show up. But the sooner she shows, the sooner the next ivf will be happening.


----------



## drsquid

manu- fingers crossed af shows her face soon. aazing how long she takes when you want her


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

its a while since I posted. I hope you are all doing well. There are alot more of you then the last time I posted lol thats great :) 

I was wondering if any of you had any experience with high HCG numbers, what your Dr may have said about it and what kinds of symptoms might come along with that. I got results on Monday which was 4 wks 3 days and HCG was 1400. I am exhausted most of the time which is really unusual for me and increasingly quite nauseated. Bit confused about the sudden symptoms and wondering if I should b worried about it.


Madeline xxx


----------



## Asryellah

YAY Madeline :yipee: congrats on your BFP!!! How wonderful news!!! :cloud9:
I'm so happy for you :hugs:

I don't have experience on high hcg-numbers early on, exept for they might be high if you're expecting more than one. But there are charts on the net if you want to google how hcg rises.

ps. being tired and nausiated is very normal, no need to worry. Prob you will find more symptoms as the weeks pass :flower:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Madeline

hi asryellah thanks :hugs: I can't believe i can b this tired and its only 4 wks 4 days. 

Hi Honeybee happy birthday for tomorrow :hugs::flower: I am so sorry about this cycle fx for you next month. I hope you have a lovely day tomoro :hugs:

I have two results so far and I used an online calculator. My first result was HCG 97 and 4 days later 1400 so it is doubling every day. But all the stuff I have read says it is only meant to double every 2 -3 days. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi madeline and congrats :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I don't think that high hcg levels are anything to worry about - like Asry said maybe there is more than one in there!

Honey I think it is extremely unlikely that AF will show up this soon. I have had times where I have had cramps a week before or it is possible that it might be implantation cramps, fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Honey-I hope that Butterfly is right, and they are implantation cramps. Seem to remember something that Purps said with regard to drink and early PG. She said that you're okay to have a drink early on as the placenta hasn't formed yet, so won't affect the embryo??? I think that's correct! Have a lovely birthday tomorrow!! 

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::beer::beer::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Madeline-congratulations on being PG. Was it natural conception? I don't think this is anything to worry about. High numbers are much better than low. Try not to worry about every aspect of your PG- it's such a precious experience, it's great to enjoy it!! Good luck! x


----------



## Madeline

hi dwrgi and butterfly thks , 

dwrgi and butterfly how r u both going? 

yes natural conception not taking anything. Just don't know how I will get on with this rather extreme fatigue I don't want to sleep through the whole thing... hopefully just one healthy baby.

madeline xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Madeline said:


> hi dwrgi and butterfly thks ,
> 
> dwrgi and butterfly how r u both going?
> 
> yes natural conception not taking anything. Just don't know how I will get on with this rather extreme fatigue I don't want to sleep through the whole thing... hopefully just one healthy baby.
> 
> madeline xxx

I think it's quite normal to be really tired, and hsg numbers suggest strong healthy baby! Perhaps there's an early PG forum that might better guide you?? Very happy for you! xxx


----------



## purplelou

Good morning ladies !
Hope everyone is having a good week!

Dwrgi - bless you! hot chocolate - that's a lovely thing to say :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: do you mark all English papers - it sounds like blinking hard work!!

Butterfly - hope your back isn't too bad! I hope that whatever happens - pregnancy or adoption - that you will in touch here with us!! :hugs: I am following your house renovation too - I love home makeovers!!

Madelaine OMG!! Congratulations hun!! :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee:
and yes Its quite common to get that tiredness early on, so try not to worry, make sure you rest whenever you can, it does get better (for a bit and then it comes back :haha:) great news though !

HTJ - I am sorry you are feeling so low, big loves xxxxx have a little break and recoup!! do whatever you want to and we will be here for you when you need us :hugs:

Honey - I hope that the cramps you are getting are not AF on her way, because it could be this is your first proper cycle - and hopefully implantation cramps!!! :hugs:
Oh and - yes - in all the books I read, the tiny little embryo doesn't actually take anything from the mother in the first weeks, so if you do have a drink it shouldn't matter too much - much like most people who concieve after a wine or 3, So have happy birthday lovely xx :cake:

:hi: and :hugs: to Asry and Frols - I hope you ladies are doing great!! :hugs:

DrS - your numbers sounds good and its great you can stop the progesterone :D Im thinking sticky for you xxx

Pad - pink pink pink! how are you doing chick?? are you moving soon?? or is that my imgination :dohh:

Tigerlilly - yes - post here too, I miss you!! and I love to nose and see what everyone is up to. Im keeping everything crossed for you!

Drhouse - your wedding planning sounds exciting - I loves every second of plaaning mine - although it was quite a small affair. a little note - a friend of mine got married last year and she was 35 weeks pregnant at the time - she looked absolutely beautiful in a wedding maternity dress (who'd have known) although she didn't drink, but the day was fab! so if it happens - then Yay!!!

lovely big squeezes for owl and chicken, ladyh, never, ha, twinks, Missy & FM (in case you ladies lurk) nessaw, Jules and everyone else - I know Im missing some people

afm - Im doing well, bit tired and I am cultivating the biggest spot on my chin any of you have ever seen :haha: it's like a new head!
dad went to the hospital yesterday and the tumours have continued to shrik (except bones and lungs- which is to be expected) they think, based on the patterns and changes that this is a pancreatic primary - so not the best news, but there are always exceptions to the rules and he is feeling well at the moment :D so overall pretty good news!

big loves xxx


----------



## purplelou

Oh and a tiny little note to say thank you, for everyone who keeps asking about the bump. I promise I am very grateful you care, but I am mindful that this is a ttc forum and so I tend not to post bump details here :winkwink: I have a journal if you'd like to peek, otherwise I am grateful you lovely ladies let me stay around :hugs:


----------



## Madeline

No worries I will find another thread.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dwrgi

Madeline said:


> No worries I will find another thread.
> 
> Good luck everyone

I'm not saying you have to! You might find more advice on another thread as there may be people on here who've never been pregnant, so won't be able to answer your question. 

Good luck though! It sounds like a super sticky bean to me! :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

How are the lovely ladies..
its the DF2Bs birthday tonight so out for a romantic dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully a BD for luck now.. figure that my O time is over.

hope you are all well
HTJ it aint over till its over
Dwrgi - hope your work isn't too onerous - did you get the papers done?
Purps good to hear about your dad.
Madeline - congrats. Good luck.

all other lovely ladies thinking baby thoughts for you all. 

Just to let you all know friends after five years trying just had an IVF baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So baby dust is all around girls.... more than enough to go around. :happydance:

We are now in the dreaded two week wait... aggghhhhh!!


----------



## purplelou

Drhouse enjoy yourselves tonight, and lovely news about your friend!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!! Im baaaack!! :winkwink: Wow seemed like it was such a long time since Id posted  a lot to read!

Dwrgi  sorry hun the meds are making you feel so sick.:hugs: I hope that doesnt last the whole time does it?? Hope you are feeling better today . :kiss:Oh and SIL  yes Im glad that at least now she knows your true intentions - . Poo on her for not appreciating your help :grr: I am praying that this next IVF cycle works and sticks for you!!:hugs:

Manu  hope your bad dreams dont come back  those are the worst because it is SO REAL when you are crying in a dream and you wake up so upset  it is just like you were crying awake. :hugs:You have a great PLAN girl! :thumbup:You will have your family. I like your determination.. Hope you get to talk to the RE soon.:hugs:

Honeybee  oh I dont think you can be out this early hun. I hope its implantation cramps (although that usually happens between 6-12 DPO). I have had a few months where I was doubled over in pain a few days after ovulation. ND told me that it could be a cyst they can just come and go. (I think it happened when I was on DHEA) For your sake I hope something good is cookin in there! Good luck hun (looks like you BDd at the right time!!) :thumbup:HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY TOMORROW!!!:cake::cake::flower::flower:

Dr. House  glad to hear you may start charting.. its kind of fun :thumbup:Good luck to you! Have a lovely DF2B b-day tonight!! (great news for your IVF friend too!):happydance:

Tigerlily  GL with IVF/ICSI this month!!! :thumbup:All limbs crossed for you!:hugs:

HTJ  so sorry you feel like youre out..:hugs: I think the break will do you good.And September is right around the corner. Also you can enjoy the summer this way! :winkwink:When I took Clomid 3 months in a row I felt like it was driving me bonkers  so taking 4 months in a row  wow no wonder you need a break Take care of yourself.:hugs:

Butterfly - renovations  yay for house!:thumbup: I will be following your renos too.. Please take it easy though for this cycle  cause you dont know if you will get the surprise BFP okay???!! :hugs::hugs: re: your mention of adoption - it is so wonderful if you ever need any advice on that just send me a note ok???:hugs::kiss:

Dr. S  yay for betas going up!:thumbup: And glad to hear you can stop the progesterone goopiness.. GL on the ultrasound next week!
:thumbup::hugs:

Madeline  wow congrats on your BFP!! :happydance::thumbup:That is so awesome for you. perhaps you do have 2 in there?:winkwink:

Purple - glad to hear some of your Dads tumours are shrinking.:thumbup: Im sure the happiness he feels that he is going to be a grandfather soon that is helping for sure Sending you giant hugs!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Lils  in case you are lurking..:kiss: good luck on your other tests and hope BIL is getting better.:hugs:

Asry and Froliky - :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

... and to the U.S. ladies - HAPPY 4th of JULY tomorrow!!!!:happydance::happydance:


AFM - we had a nice weekend at SILs cottage  lots of family time and it was Canada Day on Sunday (like our 4th of July but we have it on July 1st) . (although not as hot as in Toronto  which I guess is a good thing when they dont have A/C I was able to eat what I wanted and drank a bit of wine  (not too much though):blush:. But didnt move much (I was kinda bored as Im so used to running around the house all the time) So felt like I was eating and eating and not burning it off Back to regular life this week! But boss is away this week so I may have more time to post.:happydance: Yay!

Have a great day ladies and hugs all around!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## dashka

Honeybee - here's what you need to do....:winkwink:

1- take long deep breaths :hugs:
2- don't drive yourself crazy with the symptoms as progesterone goes up after OV and can affect temp etc...
3- take long deep breaths....again....:hugs: as the feeling under the ribs has happened to me when I've been stressed and it's a combination of not breathing well and food not digesting properly because of stress (also eating in a hurry and not chewing will do it)

Having said all that -I really hope you are feeling things for a good reason!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Madeline- I'm 4wks 6 days. Hcg in the high 1300's
And high progesterone. I'm completely exhausted. No matter how much I sleep I am tired mid day. 

Honey- hope you feel better @[email protected]


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## manuiti

Happy July 4th to the US ladies out there!!!

And now I'm going to have a little rant as I'm in tears for the first time in over a week, and it's because of this thread and all the pregnancy talk that's been going on. 

I'm not asking anyone to stop but please please can I ask that if you are going to talk about you being pregnant, I beg you to put [ SPOILER ] and [ / SPOILER ] (obviously with the spaces) around what you're going to write, so that those of us who don't want to read it don't accidentally end up reading it. A couple of days ago I think I would've coped ok reading what I've just read or if there'd been just one post that came up, but with what I caught up on today and the number of posts - ok, so it was probably only something like 3 - but it blindsided me. Today is 4 weeks since we found out our baby's heart stopped beating and I'm feeling a bit delicate and a bit touchy. Don't get me wrong, I am truly happy for those of you who are pregnant, and I wouldn't wish for one minute that it were any other way, but today I'm also feeling so incredibly jealous of you and wishing so so much that I was still pregnant. But I'm not and I'm really sad that I'm not. :sad2:

Ok, I've said my piece. I really hope I haven't offended anyone, and if I have, I apologise now because that was not my intention. :hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## purplelou

Happy Birthday HoneyBee

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_foIGHN9tkZg/SoM3eokVPdI/AAAAAAAABVE/wuEqHWyzBLk/s400/bee+cake​
I hope you have a fabulous day filled with surprises, and I really hope one of them is NOT auditioning for BB :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Manuiti - honey I am sooooo sorry for the pg talk - I think I did mention it in one of my posts. I try to be very careful about what I say on this thread because I am very aware that this is not the place to discuss it.
huge loves to you and one hundred apologies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

to all our lovely American friends.....

Happy 4th July!

https://southernorderofstorytellers.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/flag-fireworks.jpg

I think you guys have a public holiday today, if so...enjoy!​


----------



## purplelou

Honey - I think your chart looks good :D it's hard to say about the cramps and temp but if your tummy isn't feeling good maybe you have a little viral thing going on??? until AF shows - you are not out! :hugs:


huge loves and :hugs: to everyone, hope you are all having a nice day!!
I am on Home visits today, that is I go to see all my patients who are housebound, usually its quite a nice day but I am hoping it doesn't rain too much otherwise I get soaked getting in and out of the car.

I will catch up properly on here later thou'

big loves xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning All!!!

How are we all today?? 

Honey-hope you're having a fab birthday! I would love to know what you got up to! Do spill the beans, love!! :hugs::hugs: P.S. Hope AF stays away too! 

Purps-you are such a treasure. We should have National Purple Day!!! Hope you don't get wet today-this bloomin' "summer" is a joke! Big hugs. Btw, glad that your father's tests came out sort of okay. Obviously I know that he won't be healed, but as long as the disease can be kept at bay, that's the main thing! Lots of love to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

Manuiti-I am so sorry that you have been upset, and am sending you trans-Atlantic hugs and cwtches (special Welsh hugs). :hugs::kiss: 

I have to say that I tend to agree with you about your rant, sorry Honey! My view is the same as yours-if you wish to share anything about your pregnancy, then please put it into a spoiler. Similarly, if you have a question regarding early PG or facts about where you're at, put it in a spoiler. This way, if we are feeling strong enough, we can open the spoiler and act accordingly. If we don't feel strong enough, then we can just ignore the post, and let somebody else answer it. I think there are people on here that have become very good friends, and I do agree that you want to share your joy, but this can also be done sensitively, too. 

This is a highly emotional issue, and so much heartbreak is caused unwittingly. We all WANT to be pregnant, that's why we've gone to the effort of joining a forum like this. But, we are Trying to Conceive First Baby over 35, so we are here for advice on this. I get really upset too when I read others stories, as I too have been pregnant and lost my baby, and I too have been through so much in four and a half years and still haven't got a baby to show for any of it. The dream gets further and further away, and to read of others success, well, yeah, I'm happy, but also it accentuates that I am still not pregnant. 

So, I agree with Manuiti, please put any PG related info in a spoiler please. Pretty please! :hugs::hugs:

Anyway, I am currently looking into which steroids to ask Amanda at my clinic to prescribe me, just in case I have immunes issues. I know that she has prescribed people things like clexane, prednisolone, prontogest, etc. without those people having had immunes testing done (as it's so expensive). So, I'm going to leave no stone unturned!! 

A few of my friends are in Spain at the moment having donor egg treatment. So excited for them, and keeping fingers crossed that they get success! 

Anyway, love to you all! 

And, 

Happy Independence Day  all our US friends!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Manu & Dwrgi. I've stayed away from this thread for some time as I was finding it really hard to deal with all the pregnancy talk. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things as I miss you all. 

I've made some really good friends on this thread & I'm over the moon that they have got their BFPs but some days I'm just not up to reading the details. 

When it's in a spoiler or there's a signpost to a journal (thanks Purps xx) I can read it when I'm feeling less emotional!


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks Manu & Dwrgi. I've stayed away from this thread for some time as I was finding it really hard to deal with all the pregnancy talk. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things as I miss you all.
> 
> I've made some really good friends on this thread & I'm over the moon that they have got their BFPs but some days I'm just not up to reading the details.
> 
> When it's in a spoiler or there's a signpost to a journal (thanks Purps xx) I can read it when I'm feeling less emotional!

Oh Twinks, I wish you'd said!! I have missed your humour and your sardonic take on life, and so wish that we could have sorted this out earlier! 

Thanks for writing this, and stay with us kiddo!!! Lovely to read your post!

Mwoah mwoahs to you hun!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I'm rubbish at expressing what I mean & panic about offending people - lucky we've got people who are better at it like you & Manu!


----------



## purplelou

even though Twinks wasn't here....she couldn't hide mwhahaha!! :winkwink:


----------



## manuiti

Thanks you ladies for always being so lovely. Big loves! :hugs::hugs::hugs: And Dwrgi, I love the sound of cwtches!!! How on earth do you pronounce that???

And twinks - good to see you on here again! :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> Manuiti - honey I am sooooo sorry for the pg talk - I think I did mention it in one of my posts. I try to be very careful about what I say on this thread because I am very aware that this is not the place to discuss it.
> huge loves to you and one hundred apologies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

And you Mrs... no need for apologies! It was just something I needed to get off my chest and you're wonderful about being super sensitive and/or pointing to your journal. :hugs: And I'm totally behind Dwrgi's campaign for national purple day!!! hehe


----------



## Butterfly67

Manu I have to say I agree with you and I'm sorry you are feeling fragile right now :hugs::hugs::hugs: it is to be expected :nope:

Although I do like to see how the preggos are getting on, I agree it should be put in a spoiler. There are many of us on this thread that have been on here for quite a while and it is tough to see other people getting BFPs, especially when we have had losses, even though like everyone says we are happy for them. 

I also think that it is really easy to offend people on here and sometimes I wish people wouldn't take offence so easily but maybe that is just me :shrug:

Anyway, many :hugs::hugs::hugs: to anyone that needs it - preggos don't get offended and disappear on us but just use a spoiler :thumbup: and let's pray for some more BFPs in the coming months :flower:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Hello and :hugs: to everyone - dwrgi, dashka, manu, lady h, lil sluz, htj, drh, chicken, honeybee, purple, butterfly, ella_e, nessaw, jules, flyflorida, froliky, asry, owl35, twinks, nessaw, drS, grkprn and anyone I missed.

It's onto another cycle because I got a :bfn: today. I wasn't expecting success this cycle though - didn't feel it was timed properly. I feel drained though - might be due to PMS. Lawd... :) - this is not easy. What bothers me most is the feeling that I have to keep slaving on. It's getting hard to accept. Somehow, seeing or hearing about pregnant people is not fun but that's easier on me... :) than the 'not knowing' if I'll ever have luck. I am tired of that damn... :) limbo. I admire the ladies that's being trying for years. You guys don't even vent. Something about me though is - I don't cry... :) . I get my :bfn: and I feel sad and move on and don't cry. Anyway, that being said - I am planning to focus on my mental well being and I will try to be ready for whatever comes my way and learn to be happy no matter what. Enough of pyschology class for today.

Ladies - have a great day!!


----------



## dashka

Hi everyone,

Just read through the comments. And I agree with Butterfly. It is too bad that we are on-line and it is so easy for people to get offended when that isnt the intention. Wish we could all see each other in person. :flower:

I do think the spoiler idea is a good one especially when others are having losses I havent experienced a m/c, but have 10 yrs of BFNs under my belt (not the same thing I know) but I am really only sensitive a few days before AF (think we all are) Other times of the month, my initial reaction when I see a BFP is to jump for joy for them it is only later on that I sit and reflect as to WTF is wrong with me and will I ever find out WTF is wrong with me??:dohh:

So although I am extremely happy for ALL BFPs:kiss: I think for this thread (for all concerned) it is a good idea to use a spoiler  that way you can prepare yourself first. Or read it when you are feeling stronger.:hugs:

This brings up another question though. I have been struggling with how to react to BFPs. I have been toning down my congrats (although still just as excited as the last BFPs) but I realize that if I congratulate them with big giant smilies and smilies running across the page  am I making everyone feel bad too?? If so, sorry..:hugs: Would people prefer that I send a PM?? Or maybe just say  CONGRATS!! (see PM?) Trying to be sensitive to everyone.

I dont know. Just thinking out loud.:dohh:

All the preggers ladies - love you so much and don't want you to go! You are hope and inspiration for me!:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Manu - wish I could give you a giant hug...:hugs::hugs:

Honey - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY! :thumbup:and hope you get a great surprise.. now I'm really curious....:hugs:

Dwrgi - Oh that is interesting about the steroids... so you can get them without the testing??? I may look into that.... Good for you for leaving no stone unturned!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

AFM - I'm starting to consider IVF... (but waiting to see what RE says on July 23)... I know they will push me in that direction....so I'm trying to prep myself as I'm pretty sure they won't like my idea of IUI with injectibles....hmmmm we'll see.... only problem is financials....$ and if we can scrounge it up - then it would just be one try... So should we waste the money on IUI with injectibles only to have to go to IVF? Also - think I should find out what I can about immune stuff first (my sister finally gave me a copy of all her immune's testing with Dr.Alan Beer Centre - so I can show the doc this!)
We are going to have to tell MIL in September when she gets back.....:dohh: argh...

Hello and hugs to everyone!!
xoxo:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Hello all you lovey Ladies. I agree the spoiler helps, I've had good days where I can't wait to open one and others where I can't too. I love all our preggo Ladies as they give me hope, but is hard too. Dont want to loose anyone from this thread but I did avoid this thread for a while for this reason.

Honey...happy birthday, spill the beans on the surprise!


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> Manu I have to say I agree with you and I'm sorry you are feeling fragile right now :hugs::hugs::hugs: it is to be expected :nope:
> 
> Although I do like to see how the preggos are getting on, I agree it should be put in a spoiler. There are many of us on this thread that have been on here for quite a while and it is tough to see other people getting BFPs, especially when we have had losses, even though like everyone says we are happy for them.
> 
> I also think that it is really easy to offend people on here and sometimes I wish people wouldn't take offence so easily but maybe that is just me :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, many :hugs::hugs::hugs: to anyone that needs it - preggos don't get offended and disappear on us but just use a spoiler :thumbup: and let's pray for some more BFPs in the coming months :flower:

Well said that woman!!! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you as ever, and some special :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: as it's you!!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

manuiti said:


> Thanks you ladies for always being so lovely. Big loves! :hugs::hugs::hugs: And Dwrgi, I love the sound of cwtches!!! How on earth do you pronounce that???
> 
> And twinks - good to see you on here again! :hugs:

C as in q for quiche

w as in oo, but short sound w not wwwwwwwww

tch!

qootch!

Et voila! Welsh lesson over with for the time being!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mirium said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hello and :hugs: to everyone - dwrgi, dashka, manu, lady h, lil sluz, htj, drh, chicken, honeybee, purple, butterfly, ella_e, nessaw, jules, flyflorida, froliky, asry, owl35, twinks, nessaw, drS, grkprn and anyone I missed.
> 
> It's onto another cycle because I got a :bfn: today. I wasn't expecting success this cycle though - didn't feel it was timed properly. I feel drained though - might be due to PMS. Lawd... :) - this is not easy. What bothers me most is the feeling that I have to keep slaving on. It's getting hard to accept. Somehow, seeing or hearing about pregnant people is not fun but that's easier on me... :) than the 'not knowing' if I'll ever have luck. I am tired of that damn... :) limbo. I admire the ladies that's being trying for years. You guys don't even vent. Something about me though is - I don't cry... :) . I get my :bfn: and I feel sad and move on and don't cry. Anyway, that being said - I am planning to focus on my mental well being and I will try to be ready for whatever comes my way and learn to be happy no matter what. Enough of pyschology class for today.
> 
> Ladies - have a great day!!

Sorry about the BFN, Mirium. It doesn't get any easier. I think we've all had our dark days, and I am certainly no exception. Wanting to give up, angry with the world, despair, blah blah. But you get up the next morning, and fight another day. I always have this feeling that things will work out in the end, however we get there. :shrug:

The constant theme on here has been that if you have a BFN, it gives you another month to get healthier, to become more prepared, to try something different, etc. I think the days leading up to AF are the worst, as I remember reading somebody say once, that they LOVED the TWW as it was the closest to pregnant they got. I so get that feeling, and once you get those all too familiar twinges that just tell you that the evil hag is on her way, it is truly the worst feeling ever. 

Spoil yourself today, eat tons of chocolate (sod the limiting caffeine rule, just for today), have some glasses of wine, and tomorrow start planning for the new cycle's O Day!! 

Hugs to you hun, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, I have PMed you a full list of immunes to consider. My consultant will prescribe without having immunes tests results, as the steroids used are harmless. Her attitude is 'It can't hurt'! 

As for congratulating somebody, hmmm, IDK. It is a source of celebration and will give everybody hope. Do as you feel right, and if you want to put the mad stuff in a spoiler, then go for it. I don't have a problem with loads of mad icons for a BFP myself. I would declare a national holiday for us all, tbh, whenever a BFP is announced!!! 

Lots of love, Axxxx


----------



## manuiti

Honey - Happy Birthday!!!

Mirium - :hugs::hugs::hugs:



dashka said:


> This brings up another question though&#8230;. I have been struggling with how to react to BFPs&#8230;. I have been toning down my congrats (although still just as excited as the last BFPs)&#8230; but I realize that if I congratulate them with big giant smilies and smilies running across the page &#8211; am I making everyone feel bad too?? If so, sorry..:hugs: Would people prefer that I send a PM?? Or maybe just say &#8211; CONGRATS!! (see PM?) Trying to be sensitive to everyone.
> 
> I don&#8217;t know&#8230;. Just thinking out loud&#8230;.:dohh:
> 
> All the preggers ladies - love you so much and don't want you to go! You are hope and inspiration for me!:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Yeah, good question. Do we leave it? Do we 'spoiler' it? Do we start a TTC #1 35+ Graduates thread in the Pregnancy forum? The latter might be a nice idea anyway, as people do 'graduate' on, but we would still have all our lovely ladies together and easy to find??? But I agree I don't want our lovely preggers ladies to go from this thread as you do bring so much hope and inspiration. And I'm sorry I was on such a downer yesterday. :blush::hugs:

And thank you for the hugs Butterfuly & Dashka and :hugs::hugs::hugs: right back at ya.


----------



## purplelou

National purple day sounds fun :haha: I think it should be celebrated by participants eating chocolate and drinking wine!!! :D

Huge loves to you all xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Manu ... We're you able to have your telephone consultation???


----------



## manuiti

Ooooh Dwrgi, I love how qooches sound - like big huge squishy hugs! :friends:


----------



## purplelou

Oh and p.s. ladies - I am completely unoffendable..... So if you ever need to rant or vent, I'll happily listen and send as many hugs and loves as you need xxxxxx


----------



## manuiti

purplelou said:


> Manu ... We're you able to have your telephone consultation???

Oh good point - thanks purps! I am very scatty and keep forgetting. No I haven't heard a peep from him. I'll send him a text now and see what he wants to do.

My guess is he's probably realised that he was a week early on the whole results reporting business so is keeping shtoom until next week so he doesn't look silly. lol

And I'm all for your plan on how purple day should be celebrated! :thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

Ohhh we could wear purple, drink wine and eat chocolate cupcakes.....I'm in! What date is national purple day?


----------



## purplelou

Lady H said:


> Ohhh we could wear purple, drink wine and eat chocolate cupcakes.....I'm in! What date is national purple day?

I think it can be a movable date... Whenever you need it happen....and maybe. Often too :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh we could wear purple, drink wine and eat chocolate cupcakes.....I'm in! What date is national purple day?
> 
> I think it can be a movable date... Whenever you need it happen....and maybe. Often too :haha:Click to expand...

I was going to suggest every frickin' day! :rofl: :winkwink:

:hugs:

C xx

P.S. Ooh, details: TTC since Jan 2011. Me: 37, DH: 30 with Azoospermia. TESE April 2012, IVF/ICSI #1 July/Aug 2012... not at all hopeful! Thanks, Dwrgi, you're a superstar!!


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi said:


> Mirium said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hello and :hugs: to everyone - dwrgi, dashka, manu, lady h, lil sluz, htj, drh, chicken, honeybee, purple, butterfly, ella_e, nessaw, jules, flyflorida, froliky, asry, owl35, twinks, nessaw, drS, grkprn and anyone I missed.
> 
> It's onto another cycle because I got a :bfn: today. I wasn't expecting success this cycle though - didn't feel it was timed properly. I feel drained though - might be due to PMS. Lawd... :) - this is not easy. What bothers me most is the feeling that I have to keep slaving on. It's getting hard to accept. Somehow, seeing or hearing about pregnant people is not fun but that's easier on me... :) than the 'not knowing' if I'll ever have luck. I am tired of that damn... :) limbo. I admire the ladies that's being trying for years. You guys don't even vent. Something about me though is - I don't cry... :) . I get my :bfn: and I feel sad and move on and don't cry. Anyway, that being said - I am planning to focus on my mental well being and I will try to be ready for whatever comes my way and learn to be happy no matter what. Enough of pyschology class for today.
> 
> Ladies - have a great day!!
> 
> Sorry about the BFN, Mirium. It doesn't get any easier. I think we've all had our dark days, and I am certainly no exception. Wanting to give up, angry with the world, despair, blah blah. But you get up the next morning, and fight another day. I always have this feeling that things will work out in the end, however we get there. :shrug:
> 
> The constant theme on here has been that if you have a BFN, it gives you another month to get healthier, to become more prepared, to try something different, etc. I think the days leading up to AF are the worst, as I remember reading somebody say once, that they LOVED the TWW as it was the closest to pregnant they got. I so get that feeling, and once you get those all too familiar twinges that just tell you that the evil hag is on her way, it is truly the worst feeling ever.
> 
> Spoil yourself today, eat tons of chocolate (sod the limiting caffeine rule, just for today), have some glasses of wine, and tomorrow start planning for the new cycle's O Day!!
> 
> Hugs to you hun, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That is real words of wisdom Dwrgi!! Thank you!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Please post your details, as you would like them to appear, so that I can add to this list (e.g. your age, your DH's age, how long TTC, any AC, etc.)! If you're not here, please blame my amnesia, and don't take it personally, but just post your deets so they can be added. xxx

4EverYoung-

Asryellah-me 35, OH 30 TTC 09/2010, unexplained, 2nd IUI BFP 04/2012 using Puregon and Pregnyl shot (other "alternative meds": Solgar Prenatal nutrients, fishoil, Royal Jelly + reflexology)

Bearlake-come back! We're here for you!

Butterfly-Me 44, ttc with ex (42) since April 2011, 1 mc at 8 weeks, feb 2012

CaroleB-

Chickenchaser-Me 36, DH 43. TTC since May 2012.

Dr H-37, oh 37. TTC since May 2012, planning for IVF in Sept due to low amh. Stepmum to two great kids

Dr. S-me 39 single, trying theoretically since Dec '11 (but missed ov in Dec then 4 rounds of iui with dud sperm). IVF 1 June 2012.

Dashka-40, DH: 42 -TTC since 2002- unexplained-2 failed IUIs with Clomid in 2004 -1 beautiful Adopted daughter 3yrs. Currently trying TTC naturally.... App't for RE in July 2012 to investigate immune issues or perhaps taking meds

DragonOrchid-

Dwrgi-me 40, OH 47. TTC since 2007. 2 x ICSI. ICSI 3 (IMSI)-July 2012.

EllaE-

FlyFlorida-

Frolicky-DH - azoospermatazoa, Me - OK, I think. Chemical mc in Aug. 2011, MC in Feb. 2012, using Known Donor. TTC since July 2011 but took 3.5 years or so to figure out logistics first, so the road of TTC felt more like a 4 year ordeal.

GrkPrn-Me, 38; DH, 38. TTC for 9 months, NTNP for 5 years. 1st round of Clomid 5/2012-

HA-38 w/ no problems, DH is 38 with 1% morphology, ttc #1 since Jan. 2009, 4 mcs, 5 failed IUIs with injectables, 2 failed IVFs, FET in July.

Honeybee-I'm 39 on 4th July, OH is 41. TTC since march but don't get to see oh enough to have much success so waiting on a little miracle.

Hitthejackpot-Me 36, DP 45, TTC since March 2012, 4 IUI attempts, 3 BFNs so far

JulesWantsOne-Me: 36, Hsg (left blocked tube and small uterine polyp). All blood work and test otherwise very good for my age. DH: 31 (scheduled S/A next week fx'd) no health probs etc. 

Lady H- Me 40 DH 54 ttc naturally since May 2011, no BFP's so far....

LilSluz-Me: 39, DH: 42, TTC since Jan 2011, 4 mc's, Compound Hetero MTHFR, inherited Thrombophilia, AMH .84 (waiting for new tests..)

Madeline-

Manuiti-Me 37 (low responder), DH 35 (perfect), TTC for 23 months, 1 IVF (ICSI) - 1st ever BFP, both eggs stuck, both MMC (6 & 11 wks). Stepmum to 2 krazy kids (6 & 8yrs).

Mirium-38, dh - 43. TTC since 2010, 1 mmc/loss, removed fibroids, another mmc/loss. Trying to conceive again for 10 months since.

Miss Fosdyke-Me 45, DH 46. Suddenly decided last week to TTC after 26 years together.

MissyT- (are you there? Come back!)

Nessaw-me and boyf 36, ttc since nov 11 cd21 tests show no ov ultrasound showed ov but thin uterine lining waiting to see gp.

Neversaynever-Me 36..DH 41 three first tri losses currently pregnant EDD 25/8/12

NikkiLeigh-

Owl35-Me 35, DH 37, TTC since August 2010, early miscarriage Dec. 2010 - no more luck ever since, unexplained infertility.

Padbrat-Me 40, Hubby 39. TTC since 2005. Translocation in X chromosome. 6 baby boys (1 set of twins) .... all MMC at 11-12 weeks (X deletion is lethal to males). 1 failed ED 2011.

PennyB-

Purple Lou-me 40, dh 35, ttc for 12 months, 2 mcs August, Sept 2011, now PAL - due 26/10/12 -using cbfm, C0q10, prenatals/folic acid and conceive plus

Tigerlily-TTC since Jan 2011. Me: 37, DH: 30 with Azoospermia. TESE April 2012, IVF/ICSI #1 July/Aug 2012... 

Twinks-I'm 37, DH is 31. Trying for almost 3 years. DH has lazy swimmers & I've got a blocked right tube & I'm really fat! (Love you Twinks!).

Viccat-Me 37, OH 38, TTC since Feb '12. No BFNs, BFPs or medical intervention thus far.


----------



## twinkle1975

manuiti said:


> Honey - Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Mirium - :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dashka said:
> 
> 
> This brings up another question though. I have been struggling with how to react to BFPs. I have been toning down my congrats (although still just as excited as the last BFPs) but I realize that if I congratulate them with big giant smilies and smilies running across the page  am I making everyone feel bad too?? If so, sorry..:hugs: Would people prefer that I send a PM?? Or maybe just say  CONGRATS!! (see PM?) Trying to be sensitive to everyone.
> 
> I dont know. Just thinking out loud.:dohh:
> 
> All the preggers ladies - love you so much and don't want you to go! You are hope and inspiration for me!:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Yeah, good question. Do we leave it? Do we 'spoiler' it? Do we start a TTC #1 35+ Graduates thread in the Pregnancy forum? The latter might be a nice idea anyway, as people do 'graduate' on, but we would still have all our lovely ladies together and easy to find??? But I agree I don't want our lovely preggers ladies to go from this thread as you do bring so much hope and inspiration. And I'm sorry I was on such a downer yesterday. :blush::hugs:
> 
> And thank you for the hugs Butterfuly & Dashka and :hugs::hugs::hugs: right back at ya.Click to expand...

Just to let all our lovely preggos know there _is_ a TTC no1 35+ group here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/495635-35-ttc-1st-graduates-come-over.html Some of the ladies have already had their babies but I'm sure new members would ALWAYS be welcome!!


----------



## juleswants1

Hello everyone!! I have a quick question....I was put on clomid this month for the clomid challenge test. I took it days 5-9 100mg, well I ovulate on my own (we think) and my cycle is usually clock work 26-28 day...and I usually ovulate on cd 12,13, or 14. Well, after taking the clomid this month I FINALLY got a positive opk yesterday which was day 16....it was VERY postive all day yesterday (I tested 3 times) and it was also VERY positve this am...I guess I have 2 silly questions :wacko: : Has anyone had clomid screw their ovulation day up, and has anyone had a positive opk for more than a day? Usually when I test with my opk, once I get the strong positive I stop testing, but because I did the clomid this month I was extra curious. How long does the LH surge last? Needless to say we :sex: last night and we will get to it tonight as well.

Hope everyone had a great 4th and hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## drhouse

Hi guys,

How are you all... 

Hope you are having a great sunny chocolate filled day whereever you are.

i hope the US ladies had a great holiday. Its freezing here in Aussie - coldest winter in years. 

Mirium- sorry its a negative.
twinks thanks for the heaps up about the grad class
manu hope the RE is full of good news...
jules - good luck with the clomid - sorry I can't help you - I haven't had much to do with that in my doctoring practice. 


We have just been to the photographers! She's cheap and cheerful and almost in our budget so think that is what we will be doing. Haven't told her yet trying to get up the duff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## drsquid

drh- yay for cheap and cheerful. boo for cold weather =)

purple- i like the idea of a purple chocolate celebration day i am wearing a purple shirt today so... 

afm- i got nothing. just crazy crazy tired. ate too much yesterday which was most uncomfortable. stomach is not happy today. got progesterone rechecked today (it was still high monday so they told me to stop supplementing and get rechecked today to see if i can stay without supplement, fingers crossed,).


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

This moving lark takes far too much time from here... pah!

Well... haven't we all had interesting chats... my thoughts... in case you care hahhaa...

National Purps Day.... absolutely! When is your Birthday Purps? It should be that day! LOL

Welcome back Dash! Missed seeing your lil blue dolphin!

Dwrgi you reminded me of my crazy Welsh mate Kate who used to cutch me when I felt down.. awww...

Manu... agree sometimes it is a little ouchie being happy for others when you feel so pants!

Welcome to your new home Butterfly! Hope the back holds out.

Hit sorry it didn't work...

Hey ya Twinks. Nice to see ya x

Happy Birthday Honey x

CD 9 .... have resorted to CBFM as well as temping. Don't know why as Hubby leaves this weekend and I don't see him until the 25th. FF still very confused about me...

Saw my house in Glocs today... Gah! Don't wanna leave the house I am in!! 

Had a job interview too.... Gah don't wanna leave my current job either!!

Urghhh PANTS!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

It is sooooooooo damn hot here!!! :coolio::coolio:It has been in the mid 30's C all week and will be for a few more!! :wacko:Yesterday was 36 C and that is without the humidex factor... (with humidity they said it felt like 44 C !!) On Monday/Tues it's supposed to go down to where we are supposed to be for this time of year 28/29 C.

Pad - hiya girl!!!:winkwink: Oh that sucks about the house and job interview... wish both were BETTER than what you have now (and not vice versa)....:kiss::hugs::hugs:


Dr. H &#8211; yay for photographer!:thumbup: Of all the money we spent for our wedding&#8230; the photographer was the best spent $... Sorry to hear it&#8217;s so cold there right now&#8230; Wish I could give you some of our heat!

Dr. S &#8211; FX you can stop the progesterone for good&#8230;..:thumbup: When would you have your first scan again? Was it the 13th?:hugs:

Jules &#8211; yes it&#8217;s okay to have positive OPK for 2 days:thumbup:&#8230; Sometimes I have it for one day and sometimes over 2 days&#8230; Just keep BD&#8217;ing! Since I have started charting FF tells me that I ovulate same day as my +OPK (I always thought I did the day after)&#8230; Think they go by EWCM&#8230; Are you keeping an eye on your CM? The last day of your EWCM is your PEAK day. Once it stops &#8211; then you most likely have ovulated. Also &#8211; yes I can see how Clomid would delay ov&#8230;. Maybe it&#8217;s making the eggs more mature first??? Just a guess&#8230;but it is normal for ovulation day to move around too.

Mirium &#8211; so sorry hun for the BFN&#8230;.:hugs::hugs:

Hello and big hugs to everyone!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

oh and forgot to say ..... i think the idea National Purple Day on Purp's b-day is a great idea!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## drsquid

dashka- 18th. unless i freak out and do it sooner but.. im trying to hold out knowing that there isnt much to see when you scan early


----------



## padbrat

DrS... you should know... you are a Dr.... though with my babies I could see tiny babyish blob and HB at 5+4.

I know Dash.... I also think it is because I don't want to leave where I am now. I have a great house and job... bloody Army!


----------



## dashka

Seems quiet on here today??? everyone ok??:shrug::shrug::winkwink::winkwink:

SOOOOO hot here - hottest day so far..... it will feel like 45 C with humidex factor. (36 C without):wacko::wacko:

have a great weekend ladies:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

All good Dash, Uk is having the wettest summer on record I think so if you could pop a wee bit of sunshine over we'd be mighty grateful!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dash-I have a public service announcement! Please refrain from reminding us Brits of the rare phenomenon that is 'summer'!!! I can't remember what summer is, or feels like!!! :nope::nope: It is cold here and hasn't stopped raining, and we're meant to have a month of rain in two days over the weekend!!! It is a nightmare!! So, I am dead jealous of you!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Hope you have a lovely weekend hun, Axxxxx

Pad-that is a real pain about having to move, especially if you are happy where you are. But, I know that you will fit in wherever you go, so new start, new adventures??? Hope you're doing something outrageous this weekend, involving lots of wine and high jinks!! :hugs::hugs:

Lady H-how are you hun?? :hugs:

Honeybee-did you tell us what your surprise was?? I might have missed that. xxx

Love to everybody!! Hope you all have a great weekend!

I have just come home from a staff 'do' in Cardiff, dodging the rain. Didn't want to drink and spoil the weekend, and it's not the same to be there surrounded by drunks, stone cold sober!! So, I am typing this on my bed with my two huskababes by my side, and watching Graham Norton. He's so funny! My OH is also on a staff do, so I am all on my ownsome, apart from The Farting Two! And what bliss a bit of me time is! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hello all.hope everyone is doing ok.sorry have been lurking a bit as nowt to report.however!saw gp today who was most perplexed by me not ovulated in 2 cd21 tests but the following month ovulating shown by ultrasound!

so have to go for another cd21 blood test to see who's right it appears-feels a bit like a dance off btwn bloods and u/s.

however dy 21 is today so have to wait til next month.good news is she's got the ball rolling and referred me to the infertility clinic-why do they have yo call it that?they shd change it to hope clinic or dreams clinic or something less final.anyway thats where we're at.sorry its a bit me me me. 

am sadly proud os i made it thro an appt without crying at some point.simple things eh!?!

have a wonderful weekend folks.

much love vx


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> hello all.hope everyone is doing ok.sorry have been lurking a bit as nowt to report.however!saw gp today who was most perplexed by me not ovulated in 2 cd21 tests but the following month ovulating shown by ultrasound!
> 
> so have to go for another cd21 blood test to see who's right it appears-feels a bit like a dance off btwn bloods and u/s.
> 
> however dy 21 is today so have to wait til next month.good news is she's got the ball rolling and referred me to the infertility clinic-why do they have yo call it that?they shd change it to hope clinic or dreams clinic or something less final.anyway thats where we're at.sorry its a bit me me me.
> 
> am sadly proud os i made it thro an appt without crying at some point.simple things eh!?!
> 
> have a wonderful weekend folks.
> 
> much love vx

Nessaw-I'm just glad that your GP has got the ball rolling now! Nothing worse than being in limbo!

Like the idea of the rename-The Dream Factory, although that sounds a bit idealistic..??? Wish Upon a Star? May need to vom at that one... The Make It Happen Rooms?? I'm not very good at this, so am going to sign off! Lots of love, Axxx


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh that sounds like great fun bumble :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady H

How are we all doing? Enjoying your hot summer/wet summer depending on where you are?!

I will not test.....I will not test.....I will not test.....

No symptoms really, UTI that won't shift, a mouth ulcer that won't shift and tender nipples is all. :coffee:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> How are we all doing? Enjoying your hot summer/wet summer depending on where you are?!
> 
> I will not test.....I will not test.....I will not test.....
> 
> No symptoms really, UTI that won't shift, a mouth ulcer that won't shift and tender nipples is all. :coffee:

Let's hope those tende nips are a good sign!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## drhouse

hiya girls.

getting excited re. the 16th soon soon.... will know. this tww thing is super not cool... went bowling today surrounded by very cute munchkins.... two little boys.... so cute if we could have one just like it would be stoked.

Out with MIL this evening to a concert. really lovely..... 

No real other news at my end. 

Lady h good luck.......crossing fingers for your BFP
Dr Squid - hope all is good as with you purps - our pregnant friends!!!
Dwrgi - hope you having a super weekend with the LOYL - love of your life!!!!
Neesaw - great to hear that you are off to get good advice - can never have too much info in this game
Dash - holidays and summer for you... perfect pregnancy vibes - GL
Pad - sorry to hear about the pants job and move - I hope it grows on you.. and maybe a change in scenery will be more pink if you know what I mean!!!!!
Honey with you re. infertility - it's a suck name - maybe a babymaking clinic would be better - what do you think!!!

Hope all the lovely ladies are great!!

I'm working on reframing the tww - closest time of the month to be pregnant - may be maybe... but it take SOOOOOO LOOONNNNGGGGGG......


----------



## padbrat

Hey all.

Stay strong Lady... no testing yet! LOL

Enjoy your concert Dr H! Sounds lovely...

Dwrgi and Nee you on summer hols yet or another week to go?

AFM highs on CBFM yesterday and today.... BD yesterday and tomorrow and then Hubby goes tomorrow... so another cycle messed up... pah...

packing packing packing packing..... boxes are breeding!


----------



## nessaw

two weeks to go pad! two weeks-woop2woop!

its going to be hard work this year as ammoving year groups.got to move out of my classroom but am going into a new hut which won't arrive til end of summer hols.all a bit manic.just can't wait til the 20th!x


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies!

Hope you all had good weekends! I hope no-one in the Uk has been washed away!!

Bumble - your birthday sounds fab!!! and Im sorry you feel sad now :hugs: remember it can take 6-12 months to concieve in normal circumstances, give your self some more time chick. I am so nosey but I a going ask.... does you or oh work away?? how far apart are you? when you do have a baby (cos Im confident for you) will you be living together?? tell me to mind my own if you like :winkwink:

big loves xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

It's my birthday!!! 41 today!! My God, 41 and going for IVF-am I stark raving mad???!!!!

Hope you're all okay-sorry about drop in temps Honey!!! Purps is right. My NHS consultant said that it could take up to two years to conceive for the over 35!!! Great!!

Love to you all,
Axxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Honeybee73 said:


> Hi all, how were your weekends. Mine was quiet and uneventful.
> 
> Dr h - how was your concert?
> Lady h - hoping there is still no AF for you :hugs:
> Dwrgi - how was your weekend with loyl? What did you get up to?
> 
> I think I'm out this month, it's dpo10 today and temp dropped below cover line and strong bfn. I'm feeling gutted, if it can't happen when I get to see oh the day before O then I think this is going to take a while. Ive had lots of naive optimism, at 39 you think I'd know better :nope:


Hiya HB, sorry to hear that you are probably out...sending you positive thoughts and hugs.....:hugs::hugs:

It must be a real challenge not to see your other half very frequently. At 39 I think the preg rate per cycle is only about 15% in women with normal fertility (I believe that its 20% at 37 where I am - really no different per cycle so I am indeed feeling this pain as well!!!!) and that's with 'appropriate coital frequency - don't you love that it has a name!!!" which I would say would be every two days between DPO 10-16. 

Is there anything that you can do to improve your chances e.g rostering his work/driving longer distances/taking leave over your fertile time/changing jobs?? My intent here isn't to scare you or make you feel sad. However it would be really sad to wait a year or two not having addressed the ACF see above, because there may also be underlying reasons that you may not get pregnant easily that may not seem apparent - if the thought is only that it's a "trying enough" problem - when it could be a component of reduced fertility and trying enough that might need investigation or treatment. 

Anyway if I or the lovely ladies here can do anything else to support you.. please let us know.. Really wanting lots of baby dust for you and for other wonderful TTC 35+ (elderly primips - gotta love the medical terminology) Elderly phuff!!!! phooey!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Dwrgi said:


> It's my birthday!!! 41 today!! My God, 41 and going for IVF-am I stark raving mad???!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all okay-sorry about drop in temps Honey!!! Purps is right. My NHS consultant said that it could take up to two years to conceive for the over 35!!! Great!!
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxxxx


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is a little internet Teisen for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i have tried to upload an appropriate cake hopefully this works!!!!

Nothing wrong with 41 sweetpea, O and G friend recently delivered a woman at 47!!!! And now we keep our teeth and live longer - more power to you..


----------



## viccat

drhouse said:


> It must be a real challenge not to see your other half very frequently. At 39 I think the preg rate per cycle is only about 15% in women with normal fertility (I believe that its 20% at 37 where I am - really no different per cycle so I am indeed feeling this pain as well!!!!) and that's with 'appropriate coital frequency - don't you love that it has a name!!!" which I would say would be every two days between DPO 10-16.
> 
> Is there anything that you can do to improve your chances e.g rostering his work/driving longer distances/taking leave over your fertile time/changing jobs?? My intent here isn't to scare you or make you feel sad. However it would be really sad to wait a year or two not having addressed the ACF see above, because there may also be underlying reasons that you may not get pregnant easily that may not seem apparent - if the thought is only that it's a "trying enough" problem - when it could be a component of reduced fertility and trying enough that might need investigation or treatment.
> 
> Anyway if I or the lovely ladies here can do anything else to support you.. please let us know.. Really wanting lots of baby dust for you and for other wonderful TTC 35+ (elderly primips - gotta love the medical terminology) Elderly phuff!!!! phooey!!!!

What a useful post DrH! A bit scary for me, being in the "inappropriate coital frequency" camp. How on earth do I deal with not doing it enough to find out whether we are actually fertile??

Hmmmmm ..... I'm starting to think I maybe need to pay for private tests to know whether fertility is an issue for me. Anybody in the UK been down this route, or should I just go see GP and ask for tests anyway?


----------



## Lady H

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DWRGI,:flow::thumbup::flower::happydance::happydance::dust::cake::cake::cake::cake::hug:


----------



## drhouse

viccat said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> It must be a real challenge not to see your other half very frequently. At 39 I think the preg rate per cycle is only about 15% in women with normal fertility (I believe that its 20% at 37 where I am - really no different per cycle so I am indeed feeling this pain as well!!!!) and that's with 'appropriate coital frequency - don't you love that it has a name!!!" which I would say would be every two days between DPO 10-16.
> 
> Is there anything that you can do to improve your chances e.g rostering his work/driving longer distances/taking leave over your fertile time/changing jobs?? My intent here isn't to scare you or make you feel sad. However it would be really sad to wait a year or two not having addressed the ACF see above, because there may also be underlying reasons that you may not get pregnant easily that may not seem apparent - if the thought is only that it's a "trying enough" problem - when it could be a component of reduced fertility and trying enough that might need investigation or treatment.
> 
> Anyway if I or the lovely ladies here can do anything else to support you.. please let us know.. Really wanting lots of baby dust for you and for other wonderful TTC 35+ (elderly primips - gotta love the medical terminology) Elderly phuff!!!! phooey!!!!
> 
> What a useful post DrH! A bit scary for me, being in the "inappropriate coital frequency" camp. How on earth do I deal with not doing it enough to find out whether we are actually fertile??
> 
> Hmmmmm ..... I'm starting to think I maybe need to pay for private tests to know whether fertility is an issue for me. Anybody in the UK been down this route, or should I just go see GP and ask for tests anyway?[/QB
> 
> The funny thing is that the first thing that anyone will tell you is to BD more... and potentially not really investigate you that seriously
> 
> BDing is like everything the 80/20 rule applies.. ie. some things that you do will have a greater effect than others...
> 
> So soft lights/music/partner massage/slinky dessert numbers really important three times a month DPO 10-16 - then you can go back to sitting in your PJs and ugg boots for the rest of the month...... and watching two farting ladies and coro street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: only useful sometimes
> 
> being a doc i get to hear from patients re. normal - which ranges from 3 x a day to 3 x a year.... if that helps.Click to expand...


----------



## purplelou

Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Amanda.......Happy birthday to youuuuuuu!!!!

https://media.cakecentral.com/gallery/6591/600-1280633646.jpg

​
I was trying to find a husky cake but no can do :( but this little doggie is quite a cutie!!

Have a wonderful day chick xxxx


----------



## drhouse

purplelou said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Amanda.......Happy birthday to youuuuuuu!!!!
> 
> https://media.cakecentral.com/gallery/6591/600-1280633646.jpg
> 
> ​
> I was trying to find a husky cake but no can do :( but this little doggie is quite a cutie!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day chick xxxx


How did you get the photo in the box!!! I too found a great cake but couldn't cut and paste it.. trying attaching but it didn't like it!!!!

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you so much, Purple, Lady H, Dr H!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Viccat-the doctors will generally say that over 35s should try for 6 months before going to see their doctor. However, as your schedule means you won't see your DH very often, it may not be a bad idea to get some tests done. If you are prepared to pay to go private, it will speed the process up no end. I think your GP will send you for day 3 and 21 tests to check that you are ovulating. Might be worth checking this first. 

Privately, you may want to pay for an amh test (I paid about £70 for mine last summer), and this will give an indication of how many eggs remain in your ovaries. The lower the amh test result, the lower the eggs. Unfortunately, this also correlates to older eggs-the lower the number, the assumption is that the older the eggs are, so may possibly be no good for harvesting into healthy embryos (I am including myself in this description as my amh is considered on the very low spectrum of fertility). 

If your amh is low, you might want to think 'sod it' to trying naturally, and go straight to assisted conception. 

It might also be worth your DH doin a sperm analysis test (about the same price as my amh test). This will tell you about how many millions of sperm he has per millilitre (WHO guidelines suggest 20 million to be 'normal'), and motility (40% and above are 'normal' range) and morphology (shape of the sperm). 

The more information you have, the better! Good luck!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

A me darling, Happy Birthday!! how did I not know it was your birthday?! Did you have a good weekend celebrating? You know that you are in your prime as 41 is a prime number :haha::haha:

Sending lots of love and happy vibes your way today as always :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::cake::cake:


----------



## purplelou

Viccat - omg I just saw the puppy in you avatar - what a cutie!!!!

DrH - you are right! most doctors will tell you to dtd more before testing, especially as the percentages for catching the egg are quite small.... when you actually think of it, it's a wonder any of us are actually here !! I have to laugh at your last line.....



> So soft lights/music/partner massage/slinky dessert numbers really important three times a month DPO 10-16 - then you can go back to sitting in your PJs and ugg boots for the rest of the month...... and watching two farting ladies and coro street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :haha: - that's about right!

LadyH - big hugs chick - how are you doing?? did you manage to get to comic con?? we are decided we are defintely going next year!!!

pad - i hope the packing isn't too bad lovely, :hugs: Im sorry though that you have to leave the home and job etc that you love :cry:


----------



## Asryellah

:happydance::happydance:Happy Birthday Dwirgi :happydance::happydance::cake:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you so much, Purple, Lady H, Dr H!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Viccat-the doctors will generally say that over 35s should try for 6 months before going to see their doctor. However, as your schedule means you won't see your DH very often, it may not be a bad idea to get some tests done. If you are prepared to pay to go private, it will speed the process up no end. I think your GP will send you for day 3 and 21 tests to check that you are ovulating. Might be worth checking this first. 

Privately, you may want to pay for an amh test (I paid about £70 for mine last summer), and this will give an indication of how many eggs remain in your ovaries. The lower the amh test result, the lower the eggs. Unfortunately, this also correlates to older eggs-the lower the number, the assumption is that the older the eggs are, so may possibly be no good for harvesting into healthy embryos (I am including myself in this description as my amh is considered on the very low spectrum of fertility). 

If your amh is low, you might want to think 'sod it' to trying naturally, and go straight to assisted conception. 

It might also be worth your DH doing a sperm analysis test (about the same price as my amh test). This will tell you about how many millions of sperm he has per millilitre (WHO guidelines suggest 20 million to be 'normal'), and motility (40% and above are 'normal' range) and morphology (shape of the sperm). 

The more information you have, the better! Good luck!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

huge giant :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for everyone else xxxx

DrH - to add a pic (or whatever) you need to type (without spaces) [ IMG] at the beginning of the code for the pic...then [/ IMG] at the end :)

or you can click the little yellow icon that looks a bit like a postcard in the advanced reply section, and then just add the address of the picture in there :)


----------



## purplelou

can I ask, and this is probably a stupid question....but amh...if this is very low does it mean eggs are running out?? does anyone remember school biology, when I am sure we were told that a baby girl is born with millions and zillions of eggs, what happens to all of those, we surely dont use them all??


----------



## drhouse

purplelou said:


> can I ask, and this is probably a stupid question....but amh...if this is very low does it mean eggs are running out?? does anyone remember school biology, when I am sure we were told that a baby girl is born with millions and zillions of eggs, what happens to all of those, we surely dont use them all??


Hey you... just so you know AMH antimullerian hormone is a new marker for fertility.

The thought is that the numbers of eggs reduce from the time that a girl is born with millions. The number that mature each month is about 40 at age 20 but only one ovulates then the number that mature reduces by 37 its 10-15 per month, with only one ovulated to menopause with lower then no follicle numbers. The rest undergo natural cell death (apoptosis). 

The issue is its one number generally once. Some women have premature ovarian failure evidenced by a low amh, and others are born with lower amhs and the low number is part of a more gentle decline. menopause occurs between 40 -55.

In general low amh associated with decreased fertility/poor harvests low responders with ivf and increased mc. 

not something that one would wish for. but its only a number and lots of women here have got preg with low amh.


----------



## purplelou

thank you hun! Ive often wondered and now I know :D

I feel edumacated !


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi &#8211; HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!  Hope you are enjoying the day!:flower::flower::winkwink::cake::cake::cake::kiss::kiss: Any b-day plans?

Sorry I&#8217;ve been complaining about the heat here when it&#8217;s been miserable in the UK! :nope:Didn&#8217;t realize &#8211; sorry! Won&#8217;t tell you how it is here today &#8211; but more comfortable. Hope you guys get some more summer soon!!:winkwink:

Honey &#8211; that was a nice B-day description! Glad you had a nice time. Sorry you feel like you are out this month&#8230; I can&#8217;t stand 8-12 DPO &#8211; it&#8217;s the worst time. I hope you can figure out a way for you and OH to be together &#8211; perhaps schedule some days off together ? :hugs:

Pad &#8211; oh I hate packing &#8211; it&#8217;s one of my least fav things&#8230; Have moved 3 times and don&#8217;t want to move ever again (unless ofcourse I win the lottery &#8211;in that case I&#8217;ll hire movers/packers!) Good luck hun and hope the new place has some nice surprises you weren&#8217;t expecting.:hugs::kiss:

Nessaw &#8211; the end is in sight! Yay!:happydance::hugs:

Dr. H- thanks for that great explanation on eggies!:thumbup: Hope you are ok!:hugs:

Lils- (if you are lurking) HI!!! :winkwink:how did you app't go with 3rd opinion doc?:hugs::kiss:

AFM &#8211; not much to report &#8211; think I may be ovulating today (CD 12) (but lots of ov cramping Fri/Sat (and bit Sun morn) so not sure why temp hasn&#8217;t gone up yet) and more EWCM than usual &#8211; so DH and I were busy on the weekend (and for once it was great that it was the weekend)&#8230;. Went to my parents cottage just for the day yesterday and it was nice and relaxing. Can&#8217;t wait to be on holidays as of this Saturday will be off for 2 weeks! YAY!!! :happydance::happydance:
But my boss is back today - so this week will be busy before I go!:wacko:

Hello , hugs and loves to all! Hope everyone has a great week!:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

xoxo


----------



## padbrat

Happy Birthday Amanda chick! Hope you have or are having a wonderful Birthday... how are you celebrating?:happydance:

I found a husky cake for you... so cute!

DrH I am so pleased to have you and DrS on here... so reassuring to have medical professionals with us to explain all the jargon!:thumbup:

Packing... hmmm well... the boxes are breeding... it appears I am not still... Grrrr FF is still not sure if I am or have been Oving and now Hubby has gone for 3 weeks as he has started work in Glocs and I can't move there until the end of the month. Even the dog has gone.... bloody Army:growlmad:

Hey Dash enjoy your Hols!!!

Hello Purps... it is also soooo very lovely having you with your lovely medical and all other subjects advice...:hugs:

Hello Butterfly... how is your unpacking going? How is your back?
 



Attached Files:







index.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## padbrat

Can't remember who asked about getting preggers.... I got preggers easily the first 3 times, with about 6 months on average between pregnancies... then a huge 3 year gap with nothing and then my 4th pregnancy. My fifth and sixth pregnancies happened a year later with no AF in between.

I have now been waiting a year and 1 month since my last angel left me.

Does that help?


----------



## nessaw

happy birthday dwrgi!!!!xxx

pad-good luck with the packing.

dash-thanks.am making a start tom after school at emptying the cupboard in my classroom.got sports day tom if the rain holds off!fingers crossed.

viccat-I went to gp after 6 months and she sent me for cd21 bllod tests then ultrasound when they showed no ov.now referrd to infertility clinic although u/s showed ov.have to go for swabs and boyf booked in for sperm analysis.so get it kick started.

afm-i know i shouldnt complain but know the u/s showed ov this month i've got the 2ww causing chaos in my head this month.have been chilled last couple of months cos knew there was no chance.keep repeating to myself that am not pregnant am not pregnant....

hope everyones well vx


----------



## purplelou

Pad I would say you ov'd but I think FF is likely confused because your cbfm is saying high! I think this is your first month with cbfm...is that right? If so, next month you'll likely find that peaks happen at the same time as temp rise and then FF will be happy again! It happened to me too the first month or two of using cbfm!

And thank you!
I just love hanging out here because all you ladies are so fab!!


----------



## purplelou

Big hugs nessaw!
I'll keep everything crossed for you that this is the month for you xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi Pad, bummer about all the moving stress and boxes, I know what you mean :grr: - still have lots of stuff hanging around from my move and nowhere to put it as I have moved to a smaller place :dohh: And I need to decorate round it! Back is just about holding up thanks hon

I have to admit your charts do look a bit strange and look like you may not have ovulated the last couple of months :wacko: I wonder though this month if you O'd a couple of days ago and just need a few more high temps to get x hairs :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Happy Birthday Dwrgi! :cake::hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

Happy happy birthday Dwrgi :hugs:

:flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::wine::bunny::headspin::cake::cake:


----------



## twinkle1975

Happy Birthday Amanda - hope you're having a lovely day!!

Love to the rest of you too, am off on holiday tomorrow morning until Saturday - AF is due Wed & we're staying in a tent - - fun fun!!

Will catch up with eveyone's progress when I get back xxx


----------



## dashka

have a great time Twinks!!!

oh no about expecting AF coming while in a tent..... ouch....


----------



## LilSluz

Can't do a "proper lurk & run" whilst it is Dwrgi's birthday :nope: So, Dwrgi, i am coming out of my hole just for you, my "spunky" (American kind) :haha: Welsh darlin':

*HAPPY 31st BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::munch::munch::munch::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::muaha::drunk::drunk::drunk::friends::friends::friends:

Here is some eye-cake :haha: for you, so I hope you enjoy it!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :kiss::kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







51rZCy%2B3UAL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LilSluz

I miss you ladies!!! And Dashka, I'll post in a bit as I just wanted to pop in quickly. :hugs: to you for thinking of me though. BIL died :cry:, family drama erupting :trouble: (unrelated) & loads of other fun stuff :wacko:. I'm going to break out my British & say PANTS on it all! :winkwink:

But, I am keeping up with every one of you :hugs: & keeping fingers, toes & eyes crossed for some BFP's!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all & :dust: to those in 2WW!!! Oh - and sending heat/sunshine :shipw: to our British friends across the pond! :flower:

:hug:


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Happy, happy birthday Dwrgi!!...:cake:. I hope you had a wonderful day!!

Lil Sluz - I am sorry about your BIL!!

I went to see my RE today. I scheduled the visit. I was trying to be proactive as usual. I thought that it would be good to discuss a few concerns I still had with him - like the bad infection I had after my 2nd miscarriage and whether something is wrong hormonally since I am not getting pregnant anymore. It's been 11 months now. I also inquired whether a laparoscopy is a good idea. I was looking forward to him pacifying me as usual and implying that I worry too much... :) because I feel so drained. I was starting to feel like I had done everything I could. Actually, I was looking forward to not being able to do anything more and relaxing but still have a good chance of getting pregnant because I had done it all... :). 

But lo and behold - my RE actually responded to my infection question by stating that it could have possibly damaged the fimbriae in my fallopian tubes causing them to 'not be able to pick up' my eggs anymore. He responded to my laparoscopy question by stating laparoscopy could possibly fix that if the damage is not bad. However, he advised that IVF is best for me now. I agree - if only I could afford it. Still though, do I have to be that proactive on my own. I am not mad at my RE but I brought up all these questions on my own after brainstorming for a month or two and now he's advising & responding to them. I guess, they eventually get down to the nitty gritty but don't they know that time is of the essence? 

It almost makes me wonder - am I creating things to worry about? I mentioned that my HSG a few months ago showed that the tubes are open however he correctly advised that - that does not rule out tubal damage. I honestly wish I did not have more stuff to worry about. That is why I arranged the appointment. It was to discuss these things but because I feel like I won't be able to afford IVF - I feel somewhat helpless. He advised that laparoscopy is an alternative to IVF in this scenario if I can't afford IVF but how much fixing could they do to damaged tubes. I've read that an ectopic pregnancy could possibly happen later due to problem tubes. Then again - I don't even know that my tubes are damaged. It sucks because there's never a clear answer as to why pregnancy is not occurring. The only info he gave that sounded positive was when he stated that I can possibly do good via IVF because my history shows that I am creating multiple eggs and responding good (to Femara and injectables used recently) and that my labwork history looks good. But, then again - I don't believe in anything anymore. Ok, I have said enough... :) Ladies, I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer. I just want to vent and let out my worries.

Has anyone had a lap done??

I feel very sad and stressed after this appointment today so ladies please excuse me for not addressing everyone.

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## drsquid

afm- *preg mention*scanned today 5wk 5day and did transvag

Spoiler
twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## Asryellah

DrS- how cute :hugs: looks like panda eyes huh :winkwink:

LilS- oh no! I am so sorry to hear about BIL :cry: I'm sending you lots of strength to deal with all sorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Big :hugs: to everyone else too!!! And I hope the weather clears up in UK and you girls get to enjoy summer too :coolio::icecream:


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS massive :hug: honey

Mirium, I'm sorry that you mind was not put at ease and that you have even more to think about. It seems that these are all still maybe scenarios so try not to stress yourself too much (easy said). It can take a long time to get pg as we know so I still think you are in with a chance :hugs:

Dwrgi looks like you had a fun birthday :happydance::happydance:

Drs


Spoiler
Wow! Congrats. I know that you said you were afraid of twins but I am also sure that at the end of it you will be totally ecstatic with your happy family :cloud9: how exciting!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Happy Birthday, Dwrgi!! :cake::cake::happydance::dance::yipee::drunk::wine::wine::loopy: I hope you had a fabioso day!!

Lils: I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL :hugs: I hope you're all getting through this as best you can, thinking of you all :hugs:

Mirium: Oh, it's so frustrating when you have so many questions and there are just no straight-forward answers. As the lovely Butterfly said, it can take some time to fall pregnant, but it does happen *points towards the lovely purple* :hugs:

DrSquid: Wonderful! :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to all, 

C xx

P.S. Sorry for all the emoticons.. I think I need to step AWAY from the smileys! Haha!


----------



## drhouse

drsquid said:


> afm- *preg mention*scanned today 5wk 5day and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

Congrats Dr S. Awesome. You will be able to USS frequently and say HI. You lucky duck.


----------



## drhouse

LilSluz said:


> Can't do a "proper lurk & run" whilst it is Dwrgi's birthday :nope: So, Dwrgi, i am coming out of my hole just for you, my "spunky" (American kind) :haha: Welsh darlin':
> 
> *HAPPY 31st BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!!!!*
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::munch::munch::munch::dance::dance::muaha::muaha::muaha::drunk::drunk::drunk::friends::friends::friends:
> 
> Here is some eye-cake :haha: for you, so I hope you enjoy it!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :kiss::kiss::kiss:


So sorry to hear about your family's loss


----------



## purplelou

Lils I am so sorry about your bil! Thinking about you and your family xxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

DrS


Spoiler
wow! Huge congratulations chick! I bet you are overwhelmed right now! But you will have alovely little family !!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :))) I just wanted have a quick drop in and wish everyone loads of baby dust and good luck. 
Also Biiig Hugs and happy Birthday Amanda :))) xxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Skye!!!! So happy to see you! Hope you and little Shirin are doing well! :flower:


And HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## FlyFlorida

HELP!

I need some advice!!

My RE put me on birth control pills for three weeks leading up to my polyp removal. I had the polyp removed yesterday.

I am super stressed. I had never taken birth control pills before in my life, and I have been reading on the internet that it can take months to have a normal cycle/ovulate after stopping birth control. I am sick about this. I have ALWAYS had a 27-28 day cycle and ovulate on day 13 without fail. My last period started 15 June, so my July period would have started 12-13 July. 

I was put on the pill the 20th of June right after my FSH blood test. I was told it was so I wouldn't be bleeding (sry) the day of the surgery. Which confused me because the surgery was scheduled for 9 July, and my period would not have begun until 12-13 July. Anyway, I started bleeding on 5 July (different looking period-again, sry), and was still slightly bleeding going into surgery yesterday. The pills I was taking were the normal BCP, they were minis, and I started bleeding when I was still taking the hormone pills, not the brown iron pills.

Now, how the heck do I figure out what my cycle is doing? When will I ovulate? Was that a period on 5 July? I am already in a fight against the clock. When can we TTC again? How the heck will I know. I am so very worried that these pills messed up my cycle that was working like clockwork.

ANY information would be super appreciated, as I am on the verge of tears (I'm not a sissy, I will laugh at myself in a second). The reality of possibly not being able to have our own kids has really got my husband and I down. Now, I have no idea if the next few months will be wasted, as were the last 2 (June and July-for polyp removal). I am just getting older (38.5), have crappy numbers AMH: 0.93 and FSH of 16.5, and have become a much less happy version of me :(


----------



## dashka

Lils - I know we already chatted on FB - but just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss :cry: and hoping and praying that you and your family are surrounded by loved ones...:hugs::hugs: We are here for you whenever you need to vent or need a shoulder to cry on... ok?:hugs::kiss:

Mirium - sorry your app't left you more confused.... it really sucks how the unknown can just eat away at you....:hugs::hugs: I hope you get some real answers soon... but try not to put too much pressure on yourself. I have my app't with the RE on the 23rd (2 weeks) and I'm excited but dreading how I'm going to feel when I leave the office. Vent on us anytime!! :hugs::hugs:

Dr. S - wow going to try my hand at a spoiler....


Spoiler
WOW!!! Congrats woman!! Twins!:happydance: Am very happy for you... Twice the first smiles, twice the first hugs and kisses.... twice the love... Fingers crossed for sticky babies!


----------



## FlyFlorida

Mirium,
Sorry you're sad. I am too :( I have to stay motivated for my job, but I find it difficult to care that much when I'm so sad about possibly not having kids. It's like a dark cloud that hangs over everything. My husband just teared up day-before-yesterday for the first time. It's my eggs that are the issue, not him. I feel so horrible.


----------



## purplelou

Lovelytosee you Skye! Hope you are doing ok??


----------



## Lady H

Fly-I think the info about the length of time your cycles take to go back is based on being on it much much longer. I was on mine eighteen years and mine settled in four months. Glad you had your op, do your best to relax and I am sure your cycle will settle. Maybe use OPKs to see what is going on? They might give you an idea on your levels? Big hugs, it will settle soon. Xxx


----------



## purplelou

Flyflorida I'm sorry, I missed your post earlier! I would say don't panic. Because you have only been on them for a few weeks, it's unlikely the pills will mess with your cycle too much? If it helps at all, I was on the pill for about 20 years before I stopped them to TTC, and it took only about a month for things to settle down

Big :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

FlyFlorida said:


> Mirium,
> Sorry you're sad. I am too :( I have to stay motivated for my job, but I find it difficult to care that much when I'm so sad about possibly not having kids. It's like a dark cloud that hangs over everything. My husband just teared up day-before-yesterday for the first time. It's my eggs that are the issue, not him. I feel so horrible.

Thanks FlyFlorida - big :hugs: to you. It is tough but try not to let it get you down too much. Things have a way of falling into place and we adapt too. Also, we have to try to ward off the sadness too because sometimes that's how depression starts and we don't want to have to battle that as well. It's not easy but I am trying hard to not focus on the negatives right now. Your husband tearing up - that was touching. I just need some relief so I am going to buy a buttermilk muffin and some hot chocolate or something... :). Have a good evening!


----------



## Mirium

dashka said:


> Lils - I know we already chatted on FB - but just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss :cry: and hoping and praying that you and your family are surrounded by loved ones...:hugs::hugs: We are here for you whenever you need to vent or need a shoulder to cry on... ok?:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Mirium - sorry your app't left you more confused.... it really sucks how the unknown can just eat away at you....:hugs::hugs: I hope you get some real answers soon... but try not to put too much pressure on yourself. I have my app't with the RE on the 23rd (2 weeks) and I'm excited but dreading how I'm going to feel when I leave the office. Vent on us anytime!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dr. S - wow going to try my hand at a spoiler....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> WOW!!! Congrats woman!! Twins!:happydance: Am very happy for you... Twice the first smiles, twice the first hugs and kisses.... twice the love... Fingers crossed for sticky babies!

Dashka - Thank you. Fingers crossed for good news for you in 2 weeks!! Thanks for allowing me to vent... :) Have a good evening


----------



## Mirium

Butterfly67 said:


> LilS massive :hug: honey
> 
> Mirium, I'm sorry that you mind was not put at ease and that you have even more to think about. It seems that these are all still maybe scenarios so try not to stress yourself too much (easy said). It can take a long time to get pg as we know so I still think you are in with a chance :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi looks like you had a fun birthday :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Drs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Wow! Congrats. I know that you said you were afraid of twins but I am also sure that at the end of it you will be totally ecstatic with your happy family :cloud9: how exciting!

Thank you butterfly!! Thanks for the reassurance!! All the best to you too!!!


----------



## Mirium

tigerlily1975 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dwrgi!! :cake::cake::happydance::dance::yipee::drunk::wine::wine::loopy: I hope you had a fabioso day!!
> 
> Lils: I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL :hugs: I hope you're all getting through this as best you can, thinking of you all :hugs:
> 
> Mirium: Oh, it's so frustrating when you have so many questions and there are just no straight-forward answers. As the lovely Butterfly said, it can take some time to fall pregnant, but it does happen *points towards the lovely purple* :hugs:
> 
> DrSquid: Wonderful! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: and :hugs: to all,
> 
> C xx
> 
> P.S. Sorry for all the emoticons.. I think I need to step AWAY from the smileys! Haha!

Thank you Tigerlily!! Fingers crossed for success for you soon!!!


----------



## Lady H

:witch::bfn:

May not do anything this month as hubby is due to do SA around ovulation time. He has to abstain for three days so think its opportunity for a break. Am assuming I can leave CBFM switched off and just resume the following month?


----------



## Honeybee73

deleted post


----------



## viccat

Hi ladies. Having a slightly confusing time, and wondered can anyone help? I am using a CBFM and it has gone "high" a couple of days earlier than normal. There is a noticeable LH line on the test stick too although I am only CD7. The last two months I have ovulated CD12/13. Could it be ovulation, and if so, will it not be viable being so early?

:(


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Girls! How are you all??? So lovely to see you, Skye, on here!!! How are you and Shirin doing? Miss you loads, and your cheery mad posts!!! :hugs:

I couldn't get on BnB at all yesterday-stupid computer just wouldn't load the website. Soooooo frustrating as I wanted to say thank you for all my lovely birthday greetings!! Had a fab birthday, and am glossing over the fact that I am now 41. How the heck did that happen???? :winkwink::winkwink:

Viccat-I have no idea about CBFM, I'm sure there'll be somebody here who can help you! FX all will be okay, Axxxx :hugs:

Honeybee-ooo, that sounds quite intriguing. FX that temps going up is a VERY GOOD SIGN!

Dr S-congratulations.

Twinkle-you behave yourself in that tent!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha: 

FlyF and Mirium-I feel for you both, I really do. I think it is completely essential to try and take a deep breath and not worry too much about things. That is one thing I have learnt, is that Mother Nature works to her own schedule, and no matter what you do to try and change things, or no matter how stressed you get about things, she will still do what she wants to do. Getting down is counter-prodcutive, although completely understandable, and I have been there, like everybody else on here. Things have a habit of working themselves out, and you just need to try and go with the flow (not stupid hag Auntie Flo, though, wouldn't want to go anywhere with that biatch....). Vent as much as you want, but try and relax and not worry. Hope I haven't sounded too patronising-I know your pain, I really really do. :hugs::hugs:

Pad-how are you chicken??? What a blow having to change jobs and a house, but you will be closer to lovely Wales and perhaps we can meet up???!!!! Sad that your hubby has taken your doggy, too, but only matter of time before you're all together again. :hugs::hugs:

Lils-big :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Lady H-sorry it's a BFN. Blasted hag bag. It will be great to take a break, and not to worry about dates and stuff like that. Glad that the date of the SA tests are getting closer. Big :hugs: to you!!

Butterfly-how's that back holding up? Hope you're okay?? You need a young handsome tradesman to come and strip haha::haha:) your walls for you, and then you can bat your lovely eyelashes and who knows where that will end!!!! Big hugs to you hun, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs:

Purps-:hugs::hugs:

Asry-how are you hun? :hugs:

Dashka-bet you can't wait for your break. What a pain that the boss is now around. Hopefully, your weather is a bit more bearable! Roll on those appointments too!! Try not to worry about what they'll say-they will give you good advice and you will be in a position to move forward with the correct information at your disposal, so bring it on!!!! :haha::haha:

Manuiti-how are you hun? Big :hugs: to you! xxxx

HA-am so excited for your Friday ET!! How are you feeling? FX this is THE one!! :hugs::hugs:

Hello to everybody that I haven't named! I'm sending you all loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hmm, I have to be filmed later, with two colleagues, discussing this piggin initiative we've been trialling with our students. It'll go on the Welsh Government's Education site. What a bloomin pallaver. Can I realy be ar%ed at this stage of the year (or any stage of the year, come to that) to talk about blooming power writing and wow words..................?? That, girls, was a rhetorical question!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Love and mwoah mwoahs to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Girls! How are you all??? So lovely to see you, Skye, on here!!! How are you and Shirin doing? Miss you loads, and your cheery mad posts!!! :hugs:

I couldn't get on BnB at all yesterday-stupid computer just wouldn't load the website. Soooooo frustrating as I wanted to say thank you for all my lovely birthday greetings!! Had a fab birthday, and am glossing over the fact that I am now 41. How the heck did that happen???? :winkwink::winkwink:

Viccat-I have no idea about CBFM, I'm sure there'll be somebody here who can help you! FX all will be okay, Axxxx :hugs:

Honeybee-ooo, that sounds quite intriguing. FX that temps going up is a VERY GOOD SIGN!

Dr S-congratulations.

Twinkle-you behave yourself in that tent!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha: 

FlyF and Mirium-I feel for you both, I really do. I think it is completely essential to try and take a deep breath and not worry too much about things. That is one thing I have learnt, is that Mother Nature works to her own schedule, and no matter what you do to try and change things, or no matter how stressed you get about things, she will still do what she wants to do. Getting down is counter-prodcutive, although completely understandable, and I have been there, like everybody else on here. Things have a habit of working themselves out, and you just need to try and go with the flow (not stupid hag Auntie Flo, though, wouldn't want to go anywhere with that biatch....). Vent as much as you want, but try and relax and not worry. Hope I haven't sounded too patronising-I know your pain, I really really do. :hugs::hugs:

Pad-how are you chicken??? What a blow having to change jobs and a house, but you will be closer to lovely Wales and perhaps we can meet up???!!!! Sad that your hubby has taken your doggy, too, but only matter of time before you're all together again. :hugs::hugs:

Lils-big :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Lady H-sorry it's a BFN. Blasted hag bag. It will be great to take a break, and not to worry about dates and stuff like that. Glad that the date of the SA tests are getting closer. Big :hugs: to you!!

Butterfly-how's that back holding up? Hope you're okay?? You need a young handsome tradesman to come and strip haha::haha:) your walls for you, and then you can bat your lovely eyelashes and who knows where that will end!!!! Big hugs to you hun, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs:

Purps-:hugs::hugs:

Asry-how are you hun? :hugs:

Dashka-bet you can't wait for your break. What a pain that the boss is now around. Hopefully, your weather is a bit more bearable! Roll on those appointments too!! Try not to worry about what they'll say-they will give you good advice and you will be in a position to move forward with the correct information at your disposal, so bring it on!!!! :haha::haha:

Manuiti-how are you hun? Big :hugs: to you! xxxx

HA-am so excited for your Friday ET!! How are you feeling? FX this is THE one!! :hugs::hugs:

Hello to everybody that I haven't named! I'm sending you all loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hmm, I have to be filmed later, with two colleagues, discussing this piggin initiative we've been trialling with our students. It'll go on the Welsh Government's Education site. What a bloomin pallaver. Can I realy be ar%ed at this stage of the year (or any stage of the year, come to that) to talk about blooming power writing and wow words..................?? That, girls, was a rhetorical question!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Love and mwoah mwoahs to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

good morning lasies! - I was MIA yesterday as I was on a study day away from computers etc and only got two mis to pop on here at all. so I posted a tiny bit but didn't get to everyone that I wanted too....
so I need to have a catch up...

Mirium - I am soryy that what your doctor said has made you feel sad. I truely hope its not the case that your tubes have been damaged but it is a good thing to ask all those questions you need to have answered, because otherwise they niggle away at you! big loves chick xxx

Tigerlilly - :hi: lovely! how are you doing?? when do you start the ivf process?? Im roting for you!!

Dwrgi - how are you chick?? how many sleeps till the end of term?? I bet you cannot wait!! I would be chomping at the bit if I were you!

LadyH - yes it should be fine to leave cbfm switched off and then just restart next cycle. at last your dh's SA - that was too long a wait!! :hugs:

Fyflorida - hope you are feeling better today xxxx

Lils - honey I am thinking about you :hugs: :hugs:

butterfly - hows the house?? I must pop on over to your blog later :hugs:

asry and frols - how are you ladies doing?? :hugs:

DrS - is the news sinking in?? :hugs:

Nessaw :hugs: and :hi:

manu - sweetie - how are you doing?? did you ever manage that telephone chat with your doctor, was there any news on the tests they did??

huge :hugs: to everyone else :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh I missed honey - sorry lovely - I was going to say that a temp dip and then rise can be a good sign - hopfully thats implantation!! fingers crossed for you!

and dwrgi - I cross posted with you....your being filmed??? will we get to see the film??? Im sure you will be completely fab at it!! :hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## purplelou

honey - from what I have read implantation can take up to day 12!!


----------



## nessaw

sorry was trying remember bits to say to everyone but af just turned up so will say hello and good luck and go and hide in my very messy cupboard for a good cry.

apologies for depressing post.vx


----------



## Honeybee73

nessaw said:


> sorry was trying remember bits to say to everyone but af just turned up so will say hello and good luck and go and hide in my very messy cupboard for a good cry.
> 
> apologies for depressing post.vx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Nessaw-a big :hugs::hugs: to you hun! I prescribe lots of chocolate and wine tonight, and maybe a rom com DVD! And then, onto the next cycle, which could be The One!! 

Honey, Purps: no way am I sending a link to this load of self-aggrandising bull&&it!!!! And I mean that in the nicest possible way!!! (It went okay, thank God!!:haha:).

Love to everybody!
Axxxxxx


----------



## drhouse

So sorry to hear Neesaw. Tww and BFN is a killer. Thinking of you.


----------



## Dwrgi

Purps, how you get to the Advanced Reply page???? To post a piccie, that is? Ciao bella! xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

A, just hit 'Post Reply' or else underneath the quick reply box you will see 'Go Advanced' :haha::hugs:

nessaw :hugs::hugs:

Ladies, I am going into semi-retirement lol - my ttc days are, I believe, over and I will now start looking at adoption. I won't be leaving the thread totally of course because I want to see you allk getting your BFPs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> A, just hit 'Post Reply' or else underneath the quick reply box you will see 'Go Advanced' :haha::hugs:
> 
> nessaw :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I am going into semi-retirement lol - my ttc days are, I believe, over and I will now start looking at adoption. I won't be leaving the thread totally of course because I want to see you allk getting your BFPs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have just posted on your journal, which I didn't realise you had (nincompoop that I am!). Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Dwrgi said:


> Nessaw-a big :hugs::hugs: to you hun! I prescribe lots of chocolate and wine tonight, and maybe a rom com DVD! And then, onto the next cycle, which could be The One!!
> 
> Honey, Purps: no way am I sending a link to this load of self-aggrandising bull&&it!!!! And I mean that in the nicest possible way!!! (It went okay, thank God!!:haha:).
> 
> Love to everybody!
> Axxxxxx

Congrats on your starring role.... Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

nessaw - oh honey - huge loves and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: its just not bloody fair!!!


----------



## purplelou

Viccat - how many months have you been using cbfm?? if its your first or second month it could be that its still "getting to know you" if not may be ov isgoing to happen a day or two early?? you can get a luteal surge and then after a short delay, ovulate (i think that's right)


----------



## purplelou

butterfly - I am so sorry to hear that, although its quite exciting to be thinking about adoption too, please stay around - I would love to hear about your journey with that and cheer you on just the same :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Pulease may we see your interview???? pretty please????

:haha:


----------



## nessaw

thanks ladies.

I have a chocolate and amaretto cheesecake and I ain't afraid to use it!

vxxx


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw that sounds exactly the right antidote to sadness :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Right with ya Ness, just had a runny fried egg and a whopping glass of red wine!


----------



## Mirium

All of that food sounds good!!.. :). I am at work (albeit - at home, I telecommute) however I thought I'd quickly say - Yesterday evening I went out and had crab fritters and fries (potato chips..I grew up in the Caribbean where there's a British influence so I think that you guys in the UK say chips... :)) with the most amazing tartar sauce I've ever tasted along with some creamy hot chocolate. For dessert - I had banana bread in a whiskey and bergamot syrup. It was all very yummy...lol.


----------



## padbrat

Wahey Happy Belated Birthday Dwrgi! And yes I am def up for a meet up once I am in Glocs!

Drs! Awesome... well done you!

Neesaw... sorry...

Purps heya and Dash!

Butterfly you are one brave lady! I would love to hear how you get on.

Hey Lils... I am so sorry to hear about your BIL. It is not fair xx


----------



## padbrat

Oooo and have been having 'highs' from CD10 to CD15 so far... don't tell me my CBFM is as frikkin crazy as my FF!!!


----------



## Lady H

LOADING HYDRATION...... . . . &#8945;&#9734;&#10084;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; 100%

Should be ok now UK Ladies......


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - 
It's 11:15pm and was a crazy day at work so only getting a chance now to come on and catch up.... (tomorrow will be another crazy one - as going to be off on vacation for 2 weeks - and so my boss has decided to make my life miserable until I go!):winkwink::haha:

Lils - :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mirium and Fly F - :hugs::hugs:​ Hope you are feeling better today

Lady H and Nessaw - sorry for the damn snot-faced &itch of a witch that showed her [email protected]!-damn face....:hugs: Sounds like you ladies know just how to treat yourself when she comes around... Now I'm hungry and have to go to bed:haha:

Viccat- sorry don't use the CBFM... (I use the single OPK strips).... but do know that sometimes your surge can happen anywhere from 12-36 hrs before ovulation.... so that might make it a bit longer?:hugs:

Honeybee - FX temp stays up!!:hugs:

HA - yay for Friday ET!!!! very excited for you...:hugs: All limbs crossed for you.

Butterfly - saw you have an adoption meeting ticker now... aww..:hugs::hugs: I can't wait to hear more about your journey (so please stick around ok????):hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Purple -:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - what you are a star now?? how exciting!:hugs::kiss: When is your EC booked for?

Asry and Froliky and Dr. S - :flower::flower::flower::hi::hugs:

Pad - that is so weird about your CBFM and all the highs???? Oh good luck and hope the packing is going okay.... Label label label every box with as much detail as you can - but I'm sure you have a lot of practice at moving!:hugs::kiss:

AFM - well FF is saying that I ovulated on Day 9 this cycle.... WHAT?? I think my temps got screwy cause it was so hot (sorry to mention weather:haha:) and the A/C has been working overtime.... I don't know I might discard one of the temps tomorrow and see what happens... I also had cramping for 5 days (from CD 9-13) this month.... Don't know WTH? and also the other reason I think FF is wrong is because my OPK's were positive on Day 10 and 11 (and FF says I ov on Day 9)....

who the hell knows.... I throw out a BIG -----WHATEVER!!!!!:dohh::dohh:

I will try to write tomorrow but we'll see how busy work is ... (I usually get on here from work :haha::haha:)

Love and hugs to everyone I missedl!!!:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Dwrgi - Pulease may we see your interview???? pretty please????
> 
> :haha:

It's all in Welsh!!! And all gobbledeegook about standards and national curriculum levels and literacy targets!!!! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> I have a chocolate and amaretto cheesecake and I ain't afraid to use it!
> 
> vxxx

Good girl!! Hope you enjoyed it!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

A can you put some dates in your siggie about this cycle as I have a memory like a sieve and I keep forgetting where you are up to but I am sure you are having something done tomorrow :dohh::hugs::hugs:

dashka, boo for your boss dumping lots of work on you but yay for holiday :happydance: :plane: :wine:

pad - hope the CBFM gives you some proper answers this month :grr:

lots of :hug: needed everywhere it seems so here are some for all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I love listening to the welsh language!! :winkwink:

dashka - In case I dont get the chance again - have a wonderful holiday! 

Pad - I think your cbfm IS as crazy as you :haha: - no really I think it's still "getting to know you" - you'll likely find next month it gives you 2 or 3 Highs then 2 peaks. how long till you actually move??? good luck with it all!

nessaw - i hope the cheesecake worked and you are feeling better!

LadyH - I hope your "hydration" :haha: worked for you lovely !

squishes for Frols, asry and DrS :hugs:

tigerlilly - sending positive thoughts your way chick :hugs: 

butterfly - Im off to stalk and see your new ticker!! :hugs: I am reading and enjoying your blog!! thanks for sharing :)

DrHouse :hi: how are you doing chick?? :flower:

Lils - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

manu - :hugs: and :kiss: hope your ok lovely!

twinks - have a fab holiday!! :hugs: I am willing some nice weather for you!! - actually so far, today is not too bad :winkwink:

Viccat :hi: is that your puppy in your pic, its sooooo cute!!

huge big :hugs: and loves to everyone Ive not mentioned, hope your thursday is a good one xxx


----------



## viccat

purplelou said:


> Viccat :hi: is that your puppy in your pic, its sooooo cute!!

Hi Purple, yep!

<------- that is Finn, when he was about 4 weeks old. 

Now he is 2 years old, weighs 8 stone but is still a puppy in his head :laugh2: Sometimes I love him so much my heart could burst. At 6am when he is whining for a walk I love him not so much :blush:


----------



## drhouse

BFN.

AF day 26. early. not pregnant. not happy jan.

will write more when red wine positive.


----------



## Dwrgi

viccat said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Viccat :hi: is that your puppy in your pic, its sooooo cute!!
> 
> Hi Purple, yep!
> 
> <------- that is Finn, when he was about 4 weeks old.
> 
> Now he is 2 years old, weighs 8 stone but is still a puppy in his head :laugh2: Sometimes I love him so much my heart could burst. At 6am when he is whining for a walk I love him not so much :blush:Click to expand...

What type of dog is he? He's very beautiful!

Butterfly-I finish taking the norethisterone tonight, so AF should be here Sunday ish, so baseline scan next Monday/Tuesday and start the injections on CD2. I can't wait (NOT!). Thanks for asking!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

viccat - he is adorable!! I love the little wrinkle around his chest in the pic :D

Dwrgi - so next week is cheering week for all of us!! :happydance: :happydance: how are you feeling about now that it's imminent??


----------



## purplelou

DrHouse - so sorry about the bfn - it's crappy!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> BFN.
> 
> AF day 26. early. not pregnant. not happy jan.
> 
> will write more when red wine positive.

Sorry to hear this. Very early test though??? Hope that red wine makes you feel a bit better. Onto next cycle, hun! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> viccat - he is adorable!! I love the little wrinkle around his chest in the pic :D
> 
> Dwrgi - so next week is cheering week for all of us!! :happydance: :happydance: how are you feeling about now that it's imminent??

I'd rather not be doing it. My heart isn't in it. It's something that I'm just going through so that in ten years time, I won't look back and think that I didn't do everything possible to achieve a pregnancy. I feel like I'm throwing £5000 (which I don't have) down the drain, but don't feel like I have a choice. 

Suppose, in my heart, I feel that the fight is over. Just tried so many things, and none have worked. But, with these 3-for-2 I feel like I can't walk away from it either.

It's all bollo% really!!! 

Bet you wished you'd never asked!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## viccat

drhouse said:


> BFN.
> 
> AF day 26. early. not pregnant. not happy jan.
> 
> will write more when red wine positive.

 Sorry to hear that drhouse - here is a :hugs: and I hope your red wine makes you feel a bit more mellow.



Dwrgi said:


> What type of dog is he? He's very beautiful!

Thank you! He is a Rhodesian Ridgeback - one of two which, along with the cat, are our furry family. I see other people's photos and wonder how many of us have furry four legged kids? Our other ridgie had a husky friend for a while when she was our only dog. She adored him, and he was one of the only doggies in the park who could match her energy levels!



Dwrgi said:


> I'd rather not be doing it. My heart isn't in it. It's something that I'm just going through so that in ten years time, I won't look back and think that I didn't do everything possible to achieve a pregnancy. I feel like I'm throwing £5000 (which I don't have) down the drain, but don't feel like I have a choice.
> 
> Suppose, in my heart, I feel that the fight is over. Just tried so many things, and none have worked. But, with these 3-for-2 I feel like I can't walk away from it either.

Sorry to hear that :( I can understand what you mean about not looking back, and I sometimes wonder "how far am I willing to go?"


----------



## Dwrgi

viccat said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> BFN.
> 
> AF day 26. early. not pregnant. not happy jan.
> 
> will write more when red wine positive.
> 
> Sorry to hear that drhouse - here is a :hugs: and I hope your red wine makes you feel a bit more mellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> What type of dog is he? He's very beautiful!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! He is a Rhodesian Ridgeback - one of two which, along with the cat, are our furry family. I see other people's photos and wonder how many of us have furry four legged kids? Our other ridgie had a husky friend for a while when she was our only dog. She adored him, and he was one of the only doggies in the park who could match her energy levels!
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I'd rather not be doing it. My heart isn't in it. It's something that I'm just going through so that in ten years time, I won't look back and think that I didn't do everything possible to achieve a pregnancy. I feel like I'm throwing £5000 (which I don't have) down the drain, but don't feel like I have a choice.
> 
> Suppose, in my heart, I feel that the fight is over. Just tried so many things, and none have worked. But, with these 3-for-2 I feel like I can't walk away from it either.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that :( I can understand what you mean about not looking back, and I sometimes wonder "how far am I willing to go?"Click to expand...

I think this is it, in a nutshell. You always hope that things will fall into place and that you will never have to make the decision when 'enough is enough'. I know of others in the same boat as me. I know I said, from the outset, that I would do three IVFs and I WILL do that. I was heartbroken when I was told I had to do IVF in the first place-I never, for one minute, thought that I would never be a mother, but that is a possible reality that I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with. I can't believe that I am here at all-you always believe that having children is a God given right, and that, of course, you'll have babies and a family, but you learn, that this is not the case. 

Thing is, my OH and I have a free 'go' where we'll only need to pay for the meds. I don't think I'll go for donor eggs if the IVF doesn't work, and, at the moment, I'm not even sure about adopting. I have been through such a lot, I just need a complete break from it, but you can't take a break, as a woman, because every month that biological clock works against you, mentally and physically. You have to keep on going, for as long as you are ovulating. :nope:

Your dogs sound amazing! I love the sound of the husky friend! Yes, they are full of energy, but great fun too. And, I agree, I think that a lot of us have furry babies, to replace the real babies we don't yet have!! My furbabies are lifesavers, as I would be a complete wreck without them-I am such a nurturer, and NEED to care for something!!! Al says I spoil our dogs and cat rotten (but so does he!! :winkwink:). 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> viccat - he is adorable!! I love the little wrinkle around his chest in the pic :D
> 
> Dwrgi - so next week is cheering week for all of us!! :happydance: :happydance: how are you feeling about now that it's imminent??
> 
> I'd rather not be doing it. My heart isn't in it. It's something that I'm just going through so that in ten years time, I won't look back and think that I didn't do everything possible to achieve a pregnancy. I feel like I'm throwing £5000 (which I don't have) down the drain, but don't feel like I have a choice.
> 
> Suppose, in my heart, I feel that the fight is over. Just tried so many things, and none have worked. But, with these 3-for-2 I feel like I can't walk away from it either.
> 
> It's all bollo% really!!!
> 
> Bet you wished you'd never asked!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::friends:


----------



## drhouse

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

crappy night.
dwargi I hear you.


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I would never wish I didn't ask you how you were doing! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish I had words to make you feel really excited about IVF or just great generally - but I just don't. still I care about how you feel so I am glad I asked.

big huge loves and :hugs: for you, and if its ok, Im going to remain quietly hopeful for you and will a bfp your way!


----------



## purplelou

Viccat - i think quite a few of us have fur babies :D
these are mine:

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/dogs.jpg

it's Pickle (lying down) and brody. they are both rescue dogs we adopted from kennels about 6 and a half years ago. they were both horrible thin and scared when they arrived, but now they are little devils!!!!


----------



## viccat

Dwrgi said:


> I think this is it, in a nutshell. You always hope that things will fall into place and that you will never have to make the decision when 'enough is enough'. I know of others in the same boat as me. I know I said, from the outset, that I would do three IVFs and I WILL do that. I was heartbroken when I was told I had to do IVF in the first place-I never, for one minute, thought that I would never be a mother, but that is a possible reality that I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with. I can't believe that I am here at all-you always believe that having children is a God given right, and that, of course, you'll have babies and a family, but you learn, that this is not the case.
> 
> Your dogs sound amazing! I love the sound of the husky friend! Yes, they are full of energy, but great fun too. And, I agree, I think that a lot of us have furry babies, to replace the real babies we don't yet have!! My furbabies are lifesavers, as I would be a complete wreck without them-I am such a nurturer, and NEED to care for something!!! Al says I spoil our dogs and cat rotten (but so does he!! :winkwink:).

I didn't join this site when I first started TTC, because I thought "Oh I wouldn't want to upset anyone by turning up and then getting pregnant straight away". I cannot believe now that I actually thought that. :dohh: It took me three months to accept that this might be a longer road than I originally thought. Who knew my ovaries weren't age proof?! :blush:

I am still not at the point of thinking about assisted conception. Perhaps still naively, I am hoping that I CAN do this naturally..... :shrug:

As for furbabies - well my OH is the dog-loving nurturer! He was much more patient when Finn was a puppy so I know he will make a great dad. I have more energy for playing games, and like to think up things to amuse them, so I am the "fun" furbaby parent :D


----------



## owl35

Dwrgi said:


> I think this is it, in a nutshell. You always hope that things will fall into place and that you will never have to make the decision when 'enough is enough'. I know of others in the same boat as me. I know I said, from the outset, that I would do three IVFs and I WILL do that. I was heartbroken when I was told I had to do IVF in the first place-I never, for one minute, thought that I would never be a mother, but that is a possible reality that I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with. I can't believe that I am here at all-you always believe that having children is a God given right, and that, of course, you'll have babies and a family, but you learn, that this is not the case.
> 
> Thing is, my OH and I have a free 'go' where we'll only need to pay for the meds. I don't think I'll go for donor eggs if the IVF doesn't work, and, at the moment, I'm not even sure about adopting. I have been through such a lot, I just need a complete break from it, but you can't take a break, as a woman, because every month that biological clock works against you, mentally and physically. You have to keep on going, for as long as you are ovulating. :nope:

Dwrgi, I couldn't agree more with what you said. :hugs: 
When I started trying 2 years ago it never even crossed my mind that I might need medical help to conceive a baby. Then I accepted that I might need help but wouldn't go any further than clomid. When I started clomid, I said I would never even consider IVF. Now I will be on my second round of injections and the Doc has thrown the "IVF-word" out there in case the injections don't work form me either. Now I already changed my mind and would do IVF (at least once), so I can say that I've tried everything. 
And even when I'm on a break from the medicine there is never a break from TTC because this little voice in my head always tells me that I shouldn't let a month go to waste. Will there ever be an end to this? :wacko: It's exhausting.
:flower:

drhouse, sorry for :witch: and bfn :hugs:


----------



## owl35

Honeybee, any news? What's your temp doing? :witch: still staying away? fxd for you!


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies....
don't have much time today -just checking in quickly.... but wanted to send HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: to everyone who is feeling down....
Owl - you hit the nail on the head when you said TTC is "exhausting"... It is consuming, exhausting, mind torturing, and overall soul sucking....:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - I won't be around much next week to cheer you on... but you know that I will be thinking about you and sending you the most positive vibes there are that you can make your dream of becoming a mommy a reality...:hugs::kiss::kiss: I kind of feel the same now... never thought that I would consider IVF...but don't want to regret things 10 yrs from now...

Honeybee - your chart says you spotted on Day 10...??? could that be implantation spotting if it stopped a few days ago.... in which case you would have to wait at least 3 days for a BFP to show up... Maybe try using a CB Digital test tomorrow or next if AF stays away...:hugs:

Dr H - sorry the big fat &itch of a witch showed up..... Hope the wine helped hunn.... I myself had some wine last night (unlike me) -just cause I had a bad day. :hugs::hugs:

Sending everyone out there big loves and hugs....just because...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- *hugs* sorry. fingers crossed

dr h- so sorry.. id join ya in the red wine but.. i dont like it.. 

purple- watch those squishes.. boobs are KILLING me. got a leaping hug from a friends 6 yr old the other day. got nailed in the boob by his knee.. nearly dropped him

viccat- i have 2 spoiled cats.


----------



## ksluice

Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> viccat - he is adorable!! I love the little wrinkle around his chest in the pic :D
> 
> Dwrgi - so next week is cheering week for all of us!! :happydance: :happydance: how are you feeling about now that it's imminent??
> 
> I'd rather not be doing it. My heart isn't in it. It's something that I'm just going through so that in ten years time, I won't look back and think that I didn't do everything possible to achieve a pregnancy. I feel like I'm throwing £5000 (which I don't have) down the drain, but don't feel like I have a choice.
> 
> Suppose, in my heart, I feel that the fight is over. Just tried so many things, and none have worked. But, with these 3-for-2 I feel like I can't walk away from it either.
> 
> It's all bollo% really!!!
> 
> Bet you wished you'd never asked!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Dwrgi,
I haven't posted on this board before, so I don't know all of you very well yet, but I feel just like this...I started with my lupron yesterday and I am not sure its possible to feel more ambivalent than I did. Just wanted to let you know that I am right there with you feeling the same. i think you're on a shorter protocol than I am, but it's sort of like we're IVF cycle mates, if having company makes you feel better :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

My first time here too...40 nearly 41, TTC after 3+ years of marriage, and almost at the point of Clomid, in the next month or two.


----------



## Maddy40

drhouse said:


> BFN.
> 
> AF day 26. early. not pregnant. not happy jan.
> 
> will write more when red wine positive.

G'day DrHouse...maybe it will be positive next month for our hemisphere! I prefer to be 'white wine positive' but trying very hard to only be 'green tea positive' while TTC.


----------



## nessaw

hey all.

am def on the white wine positive side of things tho yest i stopped at 2 glasses as knew i would down the whole bottle if i didnt!have picked myself up and got on with it.

drh sorry about the bfn.

dwrgi and all the ladies who commented on ur post.am coming round to the idea that things wont go as easily as anticipated.i remember when i first came off the injection in dec 10 and reading stuf about people taking 2yrs plus to conceive and thinking that wont be me but here i am on 1yr8mths since coming off and nada.

trying to be positiveknowing ive been referred and should get appt at the dream (infertility) clinic soon but disheartened to go onto facebook and see yet another scan pic.

anyhoo.6 more get ups to the end of term.thanks for all ur support. i wish i was as gd at putting into words as you are esp dwrgi and purps.but everyone has been so lovely.

welcome to our newbies i hope ur not here for too long.

my cheesecake is the gift that keeps on giving.nice big slice tonight!

much love vx


----------



## viccat

I have cheesecake jealousy! We had a surprise guest for dinner tonight so I give up the last slice of chocolate fudge cake to them. I had fruit instead - I should go to heaven, right? :D

Welcome newbies :hi: I've not been around long myself.


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA. We went to Cape Breton, Nova Scotia and I fell in love. Now, I want to move there permanently. It was beautiful!!

It looks like it's been a tough few weeks for many but a few BFPs which was good to see too. 

Madeline - Congrats!!

Butterfly - :hugs: Keep us posted and please stick around. I want to hear about the progress too. :hugs:

Dwrgi - Belated Happy Birthday!! Sorry I missed it!! :hugs: Your post about not being excited this cycle etc. made me sad and brought some tears to my eyes. :hugs: 

Purple - Love a Purple Day!! Wine and Chocolate and Neesaw's cake and more!! ;) Bring it all on!! I hope your dad's recovery continues to improve and keeps the cancer at bay, that shitty disease! Sigh.

Honeybee - How are you?

Arsy - Hi!!

DrS -

Spoiler
Congrats!! Keep us posted on the progess of the beanies!! Wow! What a surprise!!! When are you going to tell close friends/family?

Pad - I am FX'd for you!! My CBFM could be crazy too, but it always had the "!" which meant error, but it was always right, so I am not sure why I got the "!" but whatever.

Tigerlilly - Good Luck this cycle!! :hugs:

HA - Good Luck!! Holy Shit!! Wow!! Right around the corner....I will be on pins and needles for all you ladies doing IVF around the same time!! FX'd BIG TIME!!!! 

DrHouse - :hugs: Sorry hon!! :cry:

Dashka - I loved Cape Breton! The place is gorgeous!! We had so much fun! I am looking forward to hearing about your results from July 23rd appointment. FX'd for you too!! 

Manuiti - :hugs: :hugs: When is your next cycle?

Twinkle - :hugs: Sorry if I kept you away with any pg news. :hugs:

Mirium - :hugs: So sorry about everything you're having to process and experience! :hugs: It's really heart breaking and not fair!! 

LadyH - :hugs: Sorry about the :witch: :hugs: 

Neesaw - That cake sounds freaking delicious!! Sorry about :witch: too. :hugs:

LilSluz - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: What a tragedy! Not fair and so young. Sorry hon, you have been through so much. I truly hope a silver lining is nearby a.s.a.p.!!! 

Juleswants1 - I had postive LH tests for two days in a row. It's not unusual.

FlyFlorida - I am not sure about the BC stuff. My DH does not have any sperm and I love him and would not trade him for the world!! I am sure your DH feels the same! I knew that when I married him we would not be immune to challenges, but that my heart/love for him would get us through them and nothing is perfect but we are perfect for each other.

Viccat - Wow! That is early but my CBFM was a bit wacky too. Like I said above, I got "!" after the results too, which basically meant "error" but it always worked. Perhaps you have an early or strong LH content but ovulate later (like 48 hours after LH surge or so..that is very common). Finn is adorable too!

KsLuice - We will all be cheering you and Dwrgi on and sending lots of baby dust to you both!!

Maddy40 - :hugs: Welcome and I hope your stay is short.

Hi to everyone else!! Lots of Love!! xoxo Fro


----------



## Mirium

Hi everyone,

Dwrgi - I want to wish you all the best with your IVF. I really, really hope this is it for you. You have been so gracious. All the best!!!!

Drh, Lady H & Nessaw - Sorry about the BFN. All the best in the next cycle!!

Honeybee - I wish that this could be your surprise/rainbow pregnancy!!

Dashka - Have fun on your vacation!!

FlyFlorida - Don't put too much pressure on yourself hun!!

Butterfly - All the best if you decide to move on to adoption!! I heard that some women induce lactation to breastfeed adopted babies. I didn't know that was possible. 

All the other ladies - manu, lil sluz, htj, chicken, purple, ella_e, jules, viccat, froliky, asry, tigerlily, owl35, twinks, drS, grkprn, maddy40, ksluice and anyone I missed - :wave:

I am trying to chill now. I am doing femara and IUI this cycle although I am not invested in it. I am just going with the flow. In a sense, I don't mind because I am tired of being invested. I need a break however I am thinking about doing the laparoscopy as my RE advised.

Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## drsquid

froliky= when ? ha.. told my folks immediately and i think my mother has told everyone she has ever met. my friends knew i was trying so..


----------



## purplelou

welcome to Ksluice and Maddy! I hope your stays here are short and sweet :flower:

big loves to everyone else, I am on my half day at work today so I will write a proper post when I get home and settled - after I wash the dogs! the little one has rolled in something and is stinky!! :sick: (sorry TMI)


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I think this is it, in a nutshell. You always hope that things will fall into place and that you will never have to make the decision when 'enough is enough'. I know of others in the same boat as me. I know I said, from the outset, that I would do three IVFs and I WILL do that. I was heartbroken when I was told I had to do IVF in the first place-I never, for one minute, thought that I would never be a mother, but that is a possible reality that I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with. I can't believe that I am here at all-you always believe that having children is a God given right, and that, of course, you'll have babies and a family, but you learn, that this is not the case.
> 
> Thing is, my OH and I have a free 'go' where we'll only need to pay for the meds. I don't think I'll go for donor eggs if the IVF doesn't work, and, at the moment, I'm not even sure about adopting. I have been through such a lot, I just need a complete break from it, but you can't take a break, as a woman, because every month that biological clock works against you, mentally and physically. You have to keep on going, for as long as you are ovulating. :nope:
> 
> Dwrgi, I couldn't agree more with what you said. :hugs:
> When I started trying 2 years ago it never even crossed my mind that I might need medical help to conceive a baby. Then I accepted that I might need help but wouldn't go any further than clomid. When I started clomid, I said I would never even consider IVF. Now I will be on my second round of injections and the Doc has thrown the "IVF-word" out there in case the injections don't work form me either. Now I already changed my mind and would do IVF (at least once), so I can say that I've tried everything.
> And even when I'm on a break from the medicine there is never a break from TTC because this little voice in my head always tells me that I shouldn't let a month go to waste. Will there ever be an end to this? :wacko: It's exhausting.
> :flower:
> 
> drhouse, sorry for :witch: and bfn :hugs:Click to expand...

Viccat and Owl-thank you so much for posting what you did, as I think that a lot of us can identify with your words. I don't think anybody thinks they will have trouble conceiving, and then you have to mentally adjust your thoughts as each month goes past, and clearly things just aren't happening. It's a horrible experience, but I suppose you have to go through it, and with each experience, your thoughts and opinions change, so it's a gradual realisation that the unpalatable becomes palatable, simply because there is no other choice! The one thing that keeps striking a chord with me, is that I read somewhere that fertility consultants are frustrated that they don't get women going to them any sooner. I certainly waited over a year before I first went to see my GP to lok at why I wasn't getting pregnant. Then I was put on a NHS waiting list for IVF. Then I got pregnant, and miscarried, and my NHS Fertility 'Specialist' (!) said that it could take two years to get pregnant naturally at my age (over 35). Thing is, if I knew then what I know now, I would have gone straight for IVF. Assisted conception clinics get far more success with younger women-why did I wait so long, wasting time, sitting on a blinking NHS waiting list. It's just stupid. I would have found the money somehow, and I'd have had a better chance of success. It's wasted time that you can't get back. 

So, my message, if you can afford it, don't hang around. If you've tried for over 6 months and things aren't happening, go for IVF/ICSI/IMSI. We just haven't got time to waste.

Then you can say that you DID do everything you could, and you gave yourself the best chance possible. 

Lecture of the Day over!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> I think this is it, in a nutshell. You always hope that things will fall into place and that you will never have to make the decision when 'enough is enough'. I know of others in the same boat as me. I know I said, from the outset, that I would do three IVFs and I WILL do that. I was heartbroken when I was told I had to do IVF in the first place-I never, for one minute, thought that I would never be a mother, but that is a possible reality that I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with. I can't believe that I am here at all-you always believe that having children is a God given right, and that, of course, you'll have babies and a family, but you learn, that this is not the case.
> 
> Thing is, my OH and I have a free 'go' where we'll only need to pay for the meds. I don't think I'll go for donor eggs if the IVF doesn't work, and, at the moment, I'm not even sure about adopting. I have been through such a lot, I just need a complete break from it, but you can't take a break, as a woman, because every month that biological clock works against you, mentally and physically. You have to keep on going, for as long as you are ovulating. :nope:
> 
> Dwrgi, I couldn't agree more with what you said. :hugs:
> When I started trying 2 years ago it never even crossed my mind that I might need medical help to conceive a baby. Then I accepted that I might need help but wouldn't go any further than clomid. When I started clomid, I said I would never even consider IVF. Now I will be on my second round of injections and the Doc has thrown the "IVF-word" out there in case the injections don't work form me either. Now I already changed my mind and would do IVF (at least once), so I can say that I've tried everything.
> And even when I'm on a break from the medicine there is never a break from TTC because this little voice in my head always tells me that I shouldn't let a month go to waste. Will there ever be an end to this? :wacko: It's exhausting.
> :flower:
> 
> drhouse, sorry for :witch: and bfn :hugs:Click to expand...

Viccat and Owl-thank you so much for posting what you did, as I think that a lot of us can identify with your words. I don't think anybody thinks they will have trouble conceiving, and then you have to mentally adjust your thoughts as each month goes past, and clearly things just aren't happening. It's a horrible experience, but I suppose you have to go through it, and with each experience, your thoughts and opinions change, so it's a gradual realisation that the unpalatable becomes palatable, simply because there is no other choice! The one thing that keeps striking a chord with me, is that I read somewhere that fertility consultants are frustrated that they don't get women going to them any sooner. I certainly waited over a year before I first went to see my GP to lok at why I wasn't getting pregnant. Then I was put on a NHS waiting list for IVF. Then I got pregnant, and miscarried, and my NHS Fertility 'Specialist' (!) said that it could take two years to get pregnant naturally at my age (over 35). I waited some more, and then INSISTED on trying IUI-she certainly wasn't going to recommend it. Then that failed and she said 'IVF'-years later! 

Thing is, if I knew then what I know now, I would have gone straight for IVF. Assisted conception clinics get far more success with younger women-why did I wait so long, wasting time, sitting on a blinking NHS waiting list. It's just stupid. I would have found the money somehow, and I'd have had a better chance of success. It's wasted time that you can't get back. 

So, my message, if you can afford it, don't hang around. If you've tried for over 6 months and things aren't happening, go for IVF/ICSI/IMSI. We just haven't got time to waste.

Then you can say that you DID do everything you could, and you gave yourself the best chance possible. 

Lecture of the Day over!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Stupid me, posting twice!! Grrrrrr!!!

Welcome to the newbies!! Lovely to have new people on board the Rollercoaster Express!!

Ksluice-thanks for your words!! We can be cycle buddies!! I'm just waiting for the evil hag to show before I start. Hope the Lupron works for you. Are you doing IVF/IUI??? Good luck anyway!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maddy-welcome to you too!! Really hope that things move along for you fast too. How long have you actively been trying to conceive?? Have you had the CD3 and CD21 tests (think it's day 3?) to see that you're ovulating? My advice-don't hang around. Look into what you can to get that BFP!!! :hugs::hugs:

Purple-yeuk, our furbabies eh??? What are they like? Mine love rolling in stinky poo, it is completely revolting! There are cows the other side of the fence where we take our two and they can run off the lead (the only place we let them), and Ruby is fascinated by the cattle. I caught her sticking her tongue through the wire fence to lick one of the cows, the other day. Alas, the cows got into 'our' field and Gwydion and Ruby thought they were in seventh heaven-all that sh&t to roll in. Stupid farmer! Hope you have a nice afternoon off-any plans??? :hugs::hugs:

Frolicky-lovely to see your post. I think your story is such an inspiration! So happy that all is going well! :hugs:

Dr S-that sounded painful! The little monkey!! :hugs:

Dr H-hope the red wine has done its trick! How are you feeling hun?? :hugs:

Nessaw-so glad that you feel a little bit better. I love the idea of the cheesecake that just keeps on giving!! That made me laugh!! :hugs::hugs: Did you say that your OH has had his SA tests done??? Five more wake ups and 'Schools Out'!! Not that I'm counting!!! :hugs:

Honey-I hope that evap just showed that you're too early testing. Stick with it hun, Ax

Mirium-good idea to be 'doing' something, even if you're just going with the flow. I would certainly put myself down for a laparoscopy-just to see what you're actually dealing with. It's just a day's discomfort for a situation that might pose a question mark, if you see what I mean. Good luck! :hugs:

HA-thinking of you today! HUGE fingers crossed all goes to plan! :thumbup:

Butterfly-what are you up to? Hope you get some success this weekend with your paintings! GL!! :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Lils-I know you're out there! Hope it goes okay today. Thinking of you! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Manuiti-where are you sweet pea? Don't be a stranger!! xxxx

Lady H-any plans for the weekend? Hope you're okay? :hugs:

Dashka-loved the photos of AD on FB-she is soooo gorgeous. Hope you're having a fab time. Why did you need the wine? Hope all is okay? xxx

Love to everybody I haven't mentioned!! Oh yes, wanted to say to Twinks, hope you haven't been washed away in that tent!! ''Did the earth move for you darling?" :haha::haha::haha: 

It's the weekend girls, and hope you all have something nice to look forward to!! Love to you all, Axxxxx 

My intention this weekend, is to work on my mental approach to this cycle-so am going to get all the PMA books out of my OH's self help library (I kid you not!) and get PMAing!!!!! :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dwrgi - my two are fascinated by horses! Pickle loves to get a horse to sniff her face - because they do those big ole breaths out onto her.... very strange.
brody was trying to snuggle dh this morning after our walk and dh was almost gagging into his rice Krispies :haha: so a bath is in order!

as for PMA - you go!! Ill help...

go dwrgi :happydance:go dwrgi :happydance:go dwrgi :happydance:go dwrgi :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> My intention this weekend, is to work on my mental approach to this cycle-so am going to get all the PMA books out of my OH's self help library (I kid you not!) and get PMAing!!!!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

As a woman with a pretty substantial self help library myself, including one whole shelf devoted to mc and infertility (no kidding!), I have to share this article with you: https://www.empowher.com/infertility-fertility/content/failed-ivf-attempt-tied-depression-anxiety

It mostly falls under the "no shit, Sherlock!" category :haha:, but the upshot is it's further proof that stress levels do not negatively impact IVF outcomes - IVF patients can stop worrying about worrying. So if it makes you feel better, by all means do it, but you needn't worry that your cycle will fail if you don't have perfect PMA all the time.... 

And thank you thank you thank you to you and Owl and Vic... I'm right there with you... the unpalatable becomes palatable... I don't want to do IVF, but I want a baby more than I don't want IVF.... :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

And thanks to all of you for your well-wishes - FET in t-minus 4 hours!!


----------



## Dwrgi

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> My intention this weekend, is to work on my mental approach to this cycle-so am going to get all the PMA books out of my OH's self help library (I kid you not!) and get PMAing!!!!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> As a woman with a pretty substantial self help library myself, including one whole shelf devoted to mc and infertility (no kidding!), I have to share this article with you: https://www.empowher.com/infertility-fertility/content/failed-ivf-attempt-tied-depression-anxiety
> 
> It mostly falls under the "no shit, Sherlock!" category :haha:, but the upshot is it's further proof that stress levels do not negatively impact IVF outcomes - IVF patients can stop worrying about worrying. So if it makes you feel better, by all means do it, but you needn't worry that your cycle will fail if you don't have perfect PMA all the time....
> 
> And thank you thank you thank you to you and Owl and Vic... I'm right there with you... the unpalatable becomes palatable... I don't want to do IVF, but I want a baby more than I don't want IVF.... :nope:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And thanks to all of you for your well-wishes - FET in t-minus 4 hours!!Click to expand...

Thank you Happy-lovely to read your post!! And HUGE good luck to you!!! 

Yes, there are several of us in the same boat re. what is palatable and what is not! All power to us girls, we're not in this alone!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi everyone :hi:

I hope you're all well and looking forward to groovy weekends!

It always feels a bit strange for me to post in here as I can't join in or help with temp dips and rises, OPKs, charts and those (horrid) monthly TWWs :blush:

Thank you dwrgi, owl, HA and viccat for posting what you did. I start my Buserelin injections next week for my first IVF/ICSI cycle and I have no expectations of this working at all. We're basically limited to three chances (money permitting) to try and have a child, so I just can't bring myself to having any hope that this will work, as I know I'll be crushed when/if it doesn't.

I think you hit the nail on the head, Dwrgi, when you said it's a case of looking back and being able to say that you did everything you could. When you're 21 and paranoid about FALLING pregnant, you'd never think in a million years that you'd be one of 'those' couples who can't concieve naturally. When you get to this stage, you are so used to everything going wrong, you can't imagine something actually going right. 

Ah, I'm going to shut-up now before you ALL start reaching for the red/white wine!!

Big :hugs: and loves to all, 

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I hope you're all well and looking forward to groovy weekends!
> 
> It always feels a bit strange for me to post in here as I can't join in or help with temp dips and rises, OPKs, charts and those (horrid) monthly TWWs :blush:
> 
> Thank you dwrgi, owl, HA and viccat for posting what you did. I start my Buserelin injections next week for my first IVF/ICSI cycle and I have no expectations of this working at all. We're basically limited to three chances (money permitting) to try and have a child, so I just can't bring myself to having any hope that this will work, as I know I'll be crushed when/if it doesn't.
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head, Dwrgi, when you said it's a case of looking back and being able to say that you did everything you could. When you're 21 and paranoid about FALLING pregnant, you'd never think in a million years that you'd be one of 'those' couples who can't concieve naturally. When you get to this stage, you are so used to everything going wrong, you can't imagine something actually going right.
> 
> Ah, I'm going to shut-up now before you ALL start reaching for the red/white wine!!
> 
> Big :hugs: and loves to all,
> 
> C xx

Well said that woman!!!!!! Oh, how life turns out!! At least the vineyards and ferility clinics are making a fortune out of us! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Well said that woman!!!!!! Oh, how life turns out!! At least the vineyards and ferility clinics are making a fortune out of us! :hugs::hugs:

:rofl: Does anyone fancy teaming up with me and buyind a vineyard in Italy? :haha:

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

I'm in Tiger!!! :happydance::happydance:

Anybody here heard about the 'hidden C' test? To test for chlamydia through menstrual blood? If you're tested positive then it can cause implantation failure:

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904717#msg3904717

Fascinating! 

Also this test-
https://www.beachcenter.com/medical/u-urealyticum.shtml

:shrug:


----------



## froliky2011

I just wanted to add something too. Even when you do fall pregnant after being through a rough TTC journey, I will say, it's challenging to keep fears at bay. I struggle a lot with wondering if something terrible is going to happen because of that "nothing has gone right, so I am sure something will go wrong" feeling. It's always lurking in the back of your head. I am hoping/praying all of you get your BFPs but we have to continue to support each other through it because the fears don't really stop, they are just different. I dont' want to sound ungrateful because I am not, but I have struggled with nightmares etc. Sometimes I feel like I should not get overly excited or else...some stupid shit will happen! I know it's completely not logical, but I think the desire to have the experience is so strong, it's hard to let go of that attachment when we are bombarded with it in our socieites etc. :hug:


----------



## froliky2011

Dwrgi said:


> I'm in Tiger!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Anybody here heard about the 'hidden C' test? To test for chlamydia through menstrual blood? If you're tested positive then it can cause implantation failure:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904717#msg3904717
> 
> Fascinating!
> 
> Also this test-
> https://www.beachcenter.com/medical/u-urealyticum.shtml
> 
> :shrug:

Good information Dwrgi. Thanks.


----------



## tigerlily1975

froliky2011 said:


> I just wanted to add something too. Even when you do fall pregnant after being through a rough TTC journey, I will say, it's challenging to keep fears at bay. I struggle a lot with wondering if something terrible is going to happen because of that "nothing has gone right, so I am sure something will go wrong" feeling. It's always lurking in the back of your head. I am hoping/praying all of you get your BFPs but we have to continue to support each other through it because the fears don't really stop, they are just different. I dont' want to sound ungrateful because I am not, but I have struggled with nightmares etc. Sometimes I feel like I should not get overly excited or else...some stupid shit will happen! I know it's completely not logical, but I think the desire to have the experience is so strong, it's hard to let go of that attachment when we are bombarded with it in our socieites etc. :hug:

:hugs: I think that's absolutely normal. When you've fought so hard for something you've wanted to much, you're always going to be waiting for it to be taken away. Something stopping you from finally finding that happiness. I think it's the nature of the beast which is infertility. :nope: This thread is full of the most loving, strong and supportive women, who'll cheer on all ladies from newbies to graduates. You're doing fantastic, frolicky, remember: keep going, one day at a time :hugs:

C xx


----------



## owl35

Ok, I had an interesting day yesterday. I had to switch doctors within my clinic because my RE retired. We haven't met with the new RE yet, but because I had my cd3 u/s and bw yesterday and he doesn't want to waste this cycle he said he will start me on the meds. What surprised me is that he has a totally different approach. :shrug:
I already had a cycle on injections because 4 rounds of clomid with TI weren't successful. But he wants me to go back to clomid with additional meds for a better lining, trigger, IUI and then progesterone. My previous RE never even considered giving me meds for better lining or progesterone and he said IUI weren't necessary because DH sperm is fine. I always had a short lp (max 11 days) and thin lining and I always wondered if I should get a second opinion on his approach. Well, now I have it and I'm very excited. 
I do understand that this new approach is not a guarantee for success, but my new Dr. is trying exactly what I always hoped for in the past. It just makes me feel better when I look back on this journey someday and can say that I have tried everything. 
I feel like I'm in better hands now and I haven't even met the guy yet. But I'm very happy :happydance:
Thought I put a "happy" post out there so you guys don't think that I'm crabby ALL THE TIME :winkwink:
Have a great weekend everybody! It's going to be another hot one in the US! :icecream: :dust:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!
I&#8217;m on a half day today and will be leaving work in an hour! Yay and 2 week vacation! Leaving Sunday for PA (but staying in NJ) &#8211; to take AD to Sesame Place (all things Sesame Street) for a few days and return late night on Thursday. We are driving down &#8211; supposed to be 9 hrs (but I know it will take us 12 hrs).

Just in case I don&#8217;t get a chance to come on here tomorrow &#8211; just wanted to say:

Ksluice &#8211; welcome and GL on your IVF!:thumbup::flower:

Maddy &#8211; welcome and GL to you!:thumbup::flower:

Froliky &#8211; hi!!! :flower:So glad you had a good time in Cape Breton&#8230;. I know I need to get myself there too oneday it looks gorgeous! Glad you are doing well!:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi &#8211; Glad you are pulling out those PMA books&#8230; :thumbup:if anything it just makes you FEEL better right??:hugs: I am praying that all goes well next week for you!! You are in my prayers hun.:hugs::kiss: (oh re: the wine &#8211; just had a bad day at work is all &#8211;thanks for asking)

Lils &#8211; sending you :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Tigerlily &#8211; GL with IVF this month too!! :thumbup::hugs:

HA &#8211; Hope all went well this morning with the ET!!:hugs:

How exciting that there are so many IVF&#8217;s going on !:happydance:

Hello and big hugs to everyone I didn&#8217;t mention!! (sorry I didn't mention all) :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; had acupuncture last night but the room was freezing :wacko::wacko:(she had a/c up to high) so not as comfortable and I couldn&#8217;t relax as I normally do. I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m CD 4 or 7&#8230; because I don&#8217;t think FF is correct&#8230;.. Showed my chart to ND and she thought FF was wrong too&#8230;but even when I discard one of the temps it still says I ov. On CD9&#8230;.. oh who am I kidding&#8230;.. I&#8217;m not going to be temping when I&#8217;m away anyway&#8230;. But would just like to know when I should be expecting AF (probably next weekend). My RE app&#8217;t is a week from Monday&#8230;.. wow that came up fast!:dohh:


----------



## dashka

Froliky - just read your last post -:hugs::hugs::kiss: It's so true - I think those fears never go away when it is so hard to get something you want so bad. I really hope your nightmares stop and you are doing great!:hugs:

Owl - sounds very promising with the new RE! FX for you!:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dashka I am definitely not an expert...but I would wonder if you ov'd on cd 12???? Have a fab Holiday, sesame place sounds like so much fun! I wanna go!!


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> Dashka I am definitely not an expert...but I would wonder if you ov'd on cd 12???? Have a fab Holiday, sesame place sounds like so much fun! I wanna go!!

thanks Purps - that is when I think (and ND thinks) that I ovulated - CD12... it doesn't make sense with the +opks and EWCM after CD9 which is when FF says I ov... I also had like 5 days of cramping this month CD 9-13 ... so don't know what that is about... Maybe the royal jelly I started last month or maybe I have a cyst? Anyway having an u/s when I see the RE....:winkwink:


----------



## ksluice

HappyAuntie said:


> As a woman with a pretty substantial self help library myself, including one whole shelf devoted to mc and infertility (no kidding!), I have to share this article with you: https://www.empowher.com/infertility-fertility/content/failed-ivf-attempt-tied-depression-anxiety
> 
> It mostly falls under the "no shit, Sherlock!" category :haha:, but the upshot is it's further proof that stress levels do not negatively impact IVF outcomes - IVF patients can stop worrying about worrying. So if it makes you feel better, by all means do it, but you needn't worry that your cycle will fail if you don't have perfect PMA all the time....
> 
> And thanks to all of you for your well-wishes - FET in t-minus 4 hours!!

Love love love this. If I hear one more time that I can get pregnant by thinking positively about it, I might slap someone! Like if we all just had the right attitude we'd all be preggers. Purleeze. 

Sending you the biggest :dust::dust: I can!!!! GO :cold: GO :cold: GO :cold: GO :cold:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## ksluice

Dwrgi and AFM: excited to be cycle buddies!! YAY!!

Also Dwrgi: this is a stupid but it got me wondering, here in addition to testing for all those infectious diseases, they also blast you with antibiotics, both you and your partner from stim day 1. Both the DH and I scheduled to be Cipro (EEK!), and I assumed that it was standard protocol, but does everyone else have a 7-day course of antibiotics as part of IVF??? 

frolicky: I am hearing you. I remember not being excited with the last BFP until we saw the heartbeat, thinking that was a magic hurdle, and then having the same outcome as last time. I figure, if we get luck again, that I won't be excited until we get through the first trimester (which you have btw, that is very exciting). 

My a-ha was realizing that when they say it might take "longer" to get pregnant when you're older, in my case that was also b/c of my tendency to m/c. That is why we moved on to IVF, we might be able to get another BFP on our own, but I've lost faith I can make a sticky (damn you OLD EGGS). Hopefully, by moving on to IVF we'll have a better shot, provided we can get some good PGD news. My fear is that we do all this and then we get all "abnormal"...at least that is an answer tho. And then I can say we tried everything and it just wasn't in the cards for us. I guess the worst outcome would be like 2 eggs at ER, 1 fert and then tests abnormal b/c that wouldn't really be an answer. Oh great, now I found another something to worry about.

Owl: That sounds very cool. :dust: to you on this cycle. Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Dashka: Hello and thanks for the welcome! Have a great vacation (woo hoo vacation!!) Also, just thought I would share that my acupuncturist says that EWCM is usually concurrent with surge or a couple days before, so I would vote with CD12

Tiger: I'll see you in Italy (not too far south though please--too hot.)

And to everyone I missed (just trying to figure out how to keep track of everything) :wave::flower: Howdy, have a great weekend, and GL!!!!


----------



## nessaw

hey all.

dwrgi-boyf has his sperm analysis on the 24th.i have to go for another blood test on 31st.then just waiting for referral to infertlity/dream clinic.i get to celebrate the start of the hols by booking in for swabs so that all the tests are done by the time the referral comes up.

have made huge headway on sorting out my cupboard and found a place to store stuff til my new classroom gets craned into the playground hopefully wk beg 13th aug.meeting my new class on mon.love the end of term.just the end of yr2 assembly to get over on wed then cruising till the end.


hope everyone has a greqt weekend.vx


----------



## HappyAuntie

tigerlily1975 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Well said that woman!!!!!! Oh, how life turns out!! At least the vineyards and ferility clinics are making a fortune out of us! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: Does anyone fancy teaming up with me and buyind a vineyard in Italy? :haha:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

I am SO in!! :wine: 




dashka said:


> thanks Purps - that is when I think (and ND thinks) that I ovulated - CD12... it doesn't make sense with the +opks and EWCM after CD9 which is when FF says I ov... I also had like 5 days of cramping this month CD 9-13 ... so don't know what that is about... Maybe the royal jelly I started last month or maybe I have a cyst? Anyway having an u/s when I see the RE....:winkwink:

Dash, I'm sorry, but remind me - how soon is your RE appt? I know you were on the waiting list for a couple but aren't you seeing one pretty soon? 

Have fun at Sesame Place! My neighbor's inlaws live near there so they take the kids at least once/year and love it. I love Sesame St - makes me happy inside. :smug: Did you see the youtube vid that hit this week of Cookie Monster's version of Call Me Maybe? Hilarious!




ksluice said:


> Also Dwrgi: this is a stupid but it got me wondering, here in addition to testing for all those infectious diseases, they also blast you with antibiotics, both you and your partner from stim day 1. Both the DH and I scheduled to be Cipro (EEK!), and I assumed that it was standard protocol, but does everyone else have a 7-day course of antibiotics as part of IVF???

I think the antibiotics with IVF thing varies from one dr to the next. Mine doesn't do it as a standard protocol, but I know lots of women on here who have had them. 


Fro, just to chime in with the others, I think that's completely normal. I've heard that from so many people.... After having to clear so many hurdles, it's just hard to believe that "normal" exists anymore. :hugs:

And Owl, the new protocol sounds great! I'm glad the new RE is taking a fresh look at things and not just blindly following your old doc's plan. 

AFM, my transfer went great - both blasties survived the thaw and both are on board! I'm a little excited and a little scared... and that's ok.... The full story is in my journal if you want to know the details. Thank you all for your well-wishes, especially given that I really haven't been active here in so long and have been lurking more than anything... this really is the best group on the web.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

So glad to hear that all went well HA. Two on board is great news! Have they got names? I am so praying that this is THE cycle for you! I will read your journal tomorrow when I'm a bit more sober! Hic! I've been researching vineyards! Extensively! Sleep tight and HUGE baby dust showers to you! Xxx




HappyAuntie said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Well said that woman!!!!!! Oh, how life turns out!! At least the vineyards and ferility clinics are making a fortune out of us! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: Does anyone fancy teaming up with me and buyind a vineyard in Italy? :haha:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am SO in!! :wine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashka said:
> 
> 
> thanks Purps - that is when I think (and ND thinks) that I ovulated - CD12... it doesn't make sense with the +opks and EWCM after CD9 which is when FF says I ov... I also had like 5 days of cramping this month CD 9-13 ... so don't know what that is about... Maybe the royal jelly I started last month or maybe I have a cyst? Anyway having an u/s when I see the RE....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Dash, I'm sorry, but remind me - how soon is your RE appt? I know you were on the waiting list for a couple but aren't you seeing one pretty soon?
> 
> Have fun at Sesame Place! My neighbor's inlaws live near there so they take the kids at least once/year and love it. I love Sesame St - makes me happy inside. :smug: Did you see the youtube vid that hit this week of Cookie Monster's version of Call Me Maybe? Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> Also Dwrgi: this is a stupid but it got me wondering, here in addition to testing for all those infectious diseases, they also blast you with antibiotics, both you and your partner from stim day 1. Both the DH and I scheduled to be Cipro (EEK!), and I assumed that it was standard protocol, but does everyone else have a 7-day course of antibiotics as part of IVF???Click to expand...
> 
> I think the antibiotics with IVF thing varies from one dr to the next. Mine doesn't do it as a standard protocol, but I know lots of women on here who have had them.
> 
> 
> Fro, just to chime in with the others, I think that's completely normal. I've heard that from so many people.... After having to clear so many hurdles, it's just hard to believe that "normal" exists anymore. :hugs:
> 
> And Owl, the new protocol sounds great! I'm glad the new RE is taking a fresh look at things and not just blindly following your old doc's plan.
> 
> AFM, my transfer went great - both blasties survived the thaw and both are on board! I'm a little excited and a little scared... and that's ok.... The full story is in my journal if you want to know the details. Thank you all for your well-wishes, especially given that I really haven't been active here in so long and have been lurking more than anything... this really is the best group on the web.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## owl35

honeybee, so sorry :witch: showed up. I hate her!:grr:
ksluice and happyauntie, good luck on your IVF and FET! Fxd!!!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi said:


> So glad to hear that all went well HA. Two on board is great news! Have they got names? I am so praying that this is THE cycle for you! I will read your journal tomorrow when I'm a bit more sober! Hic! I've been researching vineyards! Extensively! Sleep tight and HUGE baby dust showers to you! Xxx

They do have nicknames - these two are the Sunshine Band, as in KC and the Sunshine Band.... We have a pretty special relationship with the people at our clinic - we've been patients there so long that we feel very comfortable joking around with them and vice versa. For each cycle we've given the embryologist a playlist of mood music to play in the lab while he's ICSIing our samples, to help our eggs and sperm get in the mood. The first cycle is when we were all about Marvin Gaye (Let's get it ooonnn!). The second cycle, when these embies were created, the playlist included KC and the Sunshine Band (Do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight!), Hot Chocolate's "I Believe in Miracles (You Sexy Thing)", Captain and Tennile's "Do It To Me One More Time", and Starland Vocal Band's "Afternoon Delight". :haha: For that transfer, they set up a disco mirror ball in the transfer room and had our playlist going in the background during the procedure! :rofl: And since that cycle yielded three blasts, one we transferred fresh and two frozen, we named them KC (the fresh one) and the Sunshine Band (these two frosties). :thumbup: :haha:

If this cycle doesn't work I think we'll have to go to full-on porn music for the next playlist, since all the "classy" sex songs are letting us down! :rofl:


----------



## ksluice

HappyAuntie said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> So glad to hear that all went well HA. Two on board is great news! Have they got names? I am so praying that this is THE cycle for you! I will read your journal tomorrow when I'm a bit more sober! Hic! I've been researching vineyards! Extensively! Sleep tight and HUGE baby dust showers to you! Xxx
> 
> They do have nicknames - these two are the Sunshine Band, as in KC and the Sunshine Band.... We have a pretty special relationship with the people at our clinic - we've been patients there so long that we feel very comfortable joking around with them and vice versa. For each cycle we've given the embryologist a playlist of mood music to play in the lab while he's ICSIing our samples, to help our eggs and sperm get in the mood. The first cycle is when we were all about Marvin Gaye (Let's get it ooonnn!). The second cycle, when these embies were created, the playlist included KC and the Sunshine Band (Do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight!), Hot Chocolate's "I Believe in Miracles (You Sexy Thing)", Captain and Tennile's "Do It To Me One More Time", and Starland Vocal Band's "Afternoon Delight". :haha: For that transfer, they set up a disco mirror ball in the transfer room and had our playlist going in the background during the procedure! :rofl: And since that cycle yielded three blasts, one we transferred fresh and two frozen, we named them KC (the fresh one) and the Sunshine Band (these two frosties). :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> If this cycle doesn't work I think we'll have to go to full-on porn music for the next playlist, since all the "classy" sex songs are letting us down! :rofl:Click to expand...

This is so awesome....


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi said:


> I'm in Tiger!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Anybody here heard about the 'hidden C' test? To test for chlamydia through menstrual blood? If you're tested positive then it can cause implantation failure:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904717#msg3904717
> 
> Fascinating!
> 
> Also this test-
> https://www.beachcenter.com/medical/u-urealyticum.shtml
> 
> :shrug:

Thank you Dwrgi!! I tested for mycoplasma & ureaplasma - both of them came back negative. I also tested for chlamydia and that came back negative too but it was via a uterine swab - not menstrual blood...that's interesting! Hearing about it rings a bell. I had read about it before. My main RE does not believe in testing for ureaplasma & mycoplasma. Some REs don't believe that their presence cause miscarriage in the general population of women however some test for them, of course. As far as I know, treatment for chlamydia and many infections is antibiotics. I had read about a study that found that simply doing a course of antibiotics solved infertility problems for some women. That would be the lucky ones... :)


----------



## padbrat

Hello all...

Just wanted to pop in..

Have had a little bit of an emotional time.. no big deal.. have now firmly told myself to get a grip!

Have been reading, but haven't had it in me to comment, but I am always here cheering you all on..

Good luck Dwrgi and HA I hope those embies are doing well xx

DrH sorry... it was wine o clock for me last night too! LOL...

Hey Purps, Butterfly...

Dash enjoy you holibobs!

Luvs to all xxx


----------



## purplelou

Hey pad, big squishy loves to you! I am sorry you arehaving a bit of tough time...you know where we are if you need us chick!


----------



## froliky2011

Pad - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Just wanted to pop-in. This is a great group!!! Sending lots of :dust: to you all!!!! xoxo


----------



## dashka

Honeybee - I'm sorry AF showed her ugly face...:hugs:

Pad - sending you hugs and hope you feel better honey:hugs::kiss:

HA - as I wrote in journal - soooo happy that 2 were transferred!!!:thumbup: you take it easy now girl... :hugs::hugs:

Oh and to answer your question HA - I'm going to RE (a really highly respected one supposedly ) on July 23 (a week from Monday).

Dwrgi -Go Dwrgi ..... GO! Thinking and hoping and praying for you hun:hugs::kiss:

Lils - :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: Hope you are ok hun...

Hope everyone is doing okay and have a great weekend.....

Is the weather in UK stilll rainy?? Hope you've had some relief. We need rain here badly- still scorching hot -too hot to be outside today (it's the humidity that's the killer) - kind of wish we had rain as we don't see any in sight for a while (they keep tempting us with thundershowers but we'll see if they ever make it) So strange how everyone is having extremes this year.:shrug:

Leaving for our road trip tomorrow early morning....:happydance:

Will try to check up on you later in the week!:hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't mention....:hugs::kiss:
xoxo


----------



## Honeybee73

Thanks for all the support and checking on me. I've just had 1.5 day AF, wth!!!!!! I day heavy and then hardly anything today, usually they are 4-7 days with at least 3 medium to heavy days!!!! Very strange.

Dashka - enjoy your road trip, to answer you question the weather here is pants. Non stop rain, it's relentless. How can there be so much rain??? Im getting fed up with it now.

Dwrgi - :hugs::hugs: hope it's going ok.

Pad - :hugs: sorry you are feeling emotional.

Purps - you write some great posts, very thoughtful too :flower:

Dr h - sorry to hear your news, hope the wine was good :thumbup:

Dr s - congrats

Miriam - hope your ok, you must be fed up with all the testing now.

Happyaunty - your post was awesome, love the nicknames and music you play :happydance:

Owl - thank you for checking on me :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

hiya lovely ladies,

haven't had it in me to write anything... gutted re. lots of sex and still a big fat negative. It sucks!!!

And the sixteen year old get pregnant just by looking....

Happy Auntie, thanks for making it all seem so much better
Honey and Pad - its another month this month!!! Pad good luck for the move and seeing your dog and hubbie soon.
Dash hope it cools down for you
Dwrgi - I am thinking the most positve babytastic thoughts for you. You are a star that deserves a little starlet....
Dr S - congrats on the twins
Purps - you rock for a pregnant lady - you obviously havent' forgotten
Owl and the newbies - I hope that august is a great baby making month.

We can't get up the duff this month. OH is with his kids on a boat in the med. I'll be in asia - so its a definate no.

Pity.

Thinking positive thoughts for late Aug/sept. IVF in sept if I can lose three pesky kilos. Not going all that well unfortunatley. Could it be the busy job or the fact that wine tastes so good during AF???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

to you all.


----------



## viccat

Sorry to hear that you're not feeling too good drhouse :hug: It sucks sometimes doesn't it?

Stay healthy and look forward to an autumn pregnancy, hon....


----------



## Lady H

:wave::wave::wave:

Feeling pretty down, so just reading and not saying much. Love and hugs to you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H-what's the matter chick? Or need I ask? So sorry you're feeling a bit low. I think it comes with the territory. Take comfort from the fact that you are DOING something about your fertility. Your DH has got his SA tests coming up, and that will give you an answer, one way or another, and then you can decide what best to do. Always good to have a plan. Thinking of you, and sending lots of bit squishy cwtches (and so agree with your latest crush-Mr C!! PHWOARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!). xxx:hugs::hugs:

Pad-what's the matter chicken? Chin up hun. You've also got a plan and you will get there, as you know what you want and will do everything that you need to do. Hopefully, you'll get your new house just how you like it in no time, and will land a fab job too! How can you not, when future employers will see for themselves how truly fabulouso you are!! Big cwtches lovely, Axxxx :hugs::hugs:

Manuiti-are you okay lovely? I am worried about you. Please say hello so that I know that all is okay. :flower::flower::flower:

Purps-how's your weekend gone? Hope you've managed to do lots of NOTHING!!! :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-how did the art fair go? Hope you sold loads!! Hope the back is better too. Big squishy cwtches to you!! Which Olympic event are you attending in Cardiff? OH and me have just been looking at the ticket website, and quite fancy one of the men's games.... But the blooming timing is pants, re. ET. But, I CANNOT give up any more things because of the fear that 'it could alter the outcome' yada yada.... Lots of love to you, Axxx :winkwink::winkwink:

Honeybee-your period does sound very short but don't be worried, as your body is just adjusting to life post BCP. The next one (hoping you won't get it) may be a better indicator. Anyway, onwards and upwards and start thinking sexy thoughts so that when it comes to the O Date, you'll be raring to go!!! Good luck hun, Axxxx :hugs:

Dr H-it is completely pants when you have tried so hard to get preggers, and still a BFN (I so want to say BFFN, but my mother would tell me off, if she knew :haha::haha:). My advice to you now is just to let TTC go for a month, take a mental break from it, and focus your energies on the September IVF. Really good idea to eat loads of proteins and lots of water. Plant protein, and eggs, especially beneficial. If eggs take three months to move to the front of the queue, then the timing would be just right. Also good luck with those three kilos... pesky buggers, and wine is full of calories. Bar stewards..... :haha::haha: 

Dashka-have an amazing holiday. I am so jealous of you and your summer weather. We have sunny days but the wind is so cold, that I'm still wearing long sleeves and jumpers. It is truly cr*p. Apparently, it's something to do with the jet stream. I think all Brits should get together and, as one, blow the blinking jet stream away! Back to you, though (enough about me :happydance:), I am so excited for your appointment on the 23rd!!! I hope that he will give you a plan and you can start working towards Baby Dashka!! Big hugs to you, hun, Axxx :flower::flower::flower:

HA-I am soooooooo excited for The Sunshine Band, and I love the playlist idea!!! How amazing that your clinic were happy to play what you asked-they sound truly amazing. I am certain that you are safe in their hands! I am willing those embies to get all snuggled in, big :hugs::hugs:

Viccat-hi hun, hope you've had a nice weekend! :hugs:

Nessaw-how are you doing hun? Hope you're not still in that cupboard. Five more days to go-:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Big :hugs::hugs: to you, Axxx

Fro, Asry, Never, Dr S-how are you guys?? 

Twinks-I hope you had a great holiday in Wintry Wales.... have been thinking of you, and hoping the weather wasn't too bad. Did you try the language conversions I gave you??? Un seidr a pacyn o sglodion os gwelwch yn dda???!! Big :hugs: to you, Axxx

Bearlake-come back! I worry when people go MIA!!! xx

Lil-hope you can get those meds sorted. Was thinking about you loads on Fri, big cwtches, Axxxx :hugs::hugs: P.S. we miss you!!

Owl-how are you sweetie? Big :hugs:

Grk Prn-where are you? MIA too! xxx

I KNOW that I've missed people out, and I'm sorry if you are one of those. I have the memory of a sieve. I'll repost my list soon, so that we can all see where everybody is at. 

AF arrived tonight, so tomorrow is CD1 and I presume baseline scan on Tuesday. Uh-oh, the rollercoaster ride has just started. I am trying to be chilled, and as I have a bottle of rather nice rose in the fridge, I'm having a glass of that. I am positive Amanda, my Consultant, wouldn't mind at all! I need to sort out the immunes meds I want to take and also the intralipids. I don't want to feel that I've left any stone unturned. 

On another note, a friend I have made through an online thread for my clinic has just announced a donor egg pregnancy!!! She is 44, and used IVF Valencia in Spain, who are partners with my clinic. She is over the moon-her first DE attempt, with two DEmbies returned. Her hcg was 717 on Friday, OTD, so perhaps she may even have twins. So excited for her. 

Love to everybody, 
Axxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Dwrgi, good luck, deep breath and mahoosive swing of Rose for courage xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Amanda - I love you for checking in on everyone - you're FAB! 

It wasn't too bad in Wales - pop over to my journal for a couple of photos - we even had some sunshine!! I wasn't brave enough to try out any Welsh but I was very amused by the way Welsh people just drop English words into sentences. I was listening to a woman at the photo counter in Boots obviously describing a problem with her camera & it went some thing like - Llanfer y madoch ponty popty araf BACKGROUND pobol y cwm cwt yn dda!

Also I love BFFN & am going to refer to it as that from now on!

Big hugs to all the sad one amongst us https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif


----------



## Maddy40

Now I'm in the TWW (first cycle TTC#1 at 40yo) I thought I'd read back through this thread for a bit of inspiration. Gosh there's been quite a few BFPs, sorry for those still trying and hopefully we all *get a bit sticky* soon.


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi- thanks for asking// all good here

drh *hugs* huge ones


----------



## Dwrgi

As soon as I posted last night, I remembered about the issue of antiobiotics and IVF-was it ksluice so said this? Sorry if it wasn't, and I've got it wrong! Interesting what Happy said about some states doing it as a matter of course. It really annoys me that there is such discrepancies in how different countries implement different protocols for the same treatment. Surely, each authority/state should use what gets most success??? Hmm, there's my rant for the day!!

Twinks-that made me laugh! It is so true. If I want to speak to my mother about my OH with him in the room, I have to go deep into the depths of my memory to find all these correct Welsh words so that he doesn't understand what I'm talking about. Otherwise, our speech is what is called 'Wenglish'! Glad you had a good time, and impressed with the 'Pobol Y Cwm' reference!!! 

Love to everybody!

AFM-scan booked for Wednesday morning, CD3, so injections start tomorrow. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovelies...
I am sorry I didn't come on yesterday, I was so busy at work and wanted to do a proper post and just didn't get a minute. I haven't abandoned you thou!


Pad - hope you are feeling ok hun! I hope that once you are back with hubby, things are easier although I do understand how you feel about moving, becuase Imoved from essex (yep - I AM an Essex girl) to the West mids because of dh. and it was really hard, so big :hugs: :hugs: for you!

DrH - its crappy when you get all your timings right and still not pregnancy!! big :hugs: chick!

Manu - big loves :hugs: I am thinking about you xxx 

Butterfly - how is your back feeling and how is the renovation going?? wil pop over to the blog in a bit and have a peek. did the art fair go well??

lils - hun - I hope you are ok, thinkig about you lovely :hugs: :hugs:

Dashka - hope you are having a fab holiday!! I wonder if Grover will be a sesame place??? - he was my favourite!! :haha:

Viccat - :hi: and :hugs: how's everything with you??

Asry Frols Madeline and DrS - big loves - how are you all doing ?? :hugs:

Twinks - how is your nasty toothache - I hope the dentist has been able to help lovely :hugs:

Nessaw - not many sleeps until end of term! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I am so jealous!!! I hope the weather improves for you!!

Dwrgi - so today is cd1 (I think) for you, do I remember reading that your consultant is all for intralipids and steroids?? do you start those after ET?? I am rooting for you hun!! :hugs: :hugs: did you get to enjoy a big ole glass of that rose in the fridge btw??
oh and lovely news about your friend and the ivf in Spain :)
a Gp here has just announced his wife if preggers after their third ivf - it makes your heart feel warm when you hear lovely news like that!

LadyH - big loves to you just because :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how long till the SA results??

Honey - 1.5 days AF is quite short but its likely your body is still getting over the contraceptive, mine only went to 3 days max after I stopped taking it, hopefully you won't see another AF :winkwink: so you won't have to worry!

Tigerlilly - how are you doing?? have you started meds yet for this cycle - Im not sure what your schedule is, I am hoping hoping hoping for you!! :hugs:

Im off to stalk HA next.

big loves to Bear, Owl, Maddy, greekporn and anyone else I am missing - hope you ladies are all well!

afm - not much to report really. dad is back on maintainance chemo - one dose a week (which was their choice as consultant said they could have that or a little break) but he's feeling ok, apart from loads of hiccups - which is apprently a side effect of chemo! 
we are supposed to be getting some sunshine next week UK ladies - its very excitig!! and hopefully just in time for the school hols - dwrgi and Nessaw - Im keeping fingers crossed for you ladies xxx
apart form that, nothing new here, am plodding away :) I might paint the kitchen later cos it's my half day and it really needs freshening up (although it's just as likely that Ill snuggle on the bed with the furbabies :haha:)

have a good day all xxx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely ladies,

I wrote an awesome post, and I swear that the computer ate it. i just couldn't face writing it again. 

And as for the ads... my god sometimes I see that if I see the Disney add pop up one more time..... my lord I might need to go and get another coffee and put the computer away!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pad - counting down the days I am sure till your move, it is the hardest thing moving and being apart.... not sure which one is worst.. boxes? can't find anything? I have things in boxes too, even a year or two down the track. Must get round to it!!!

Purple lou I was a Basildon girl there for a couple of years, you'll be right duckie, you'll be right" said in the most essex of twangs!!!! I loved it, so close to stansted for exciting holidays!!!!!! Could'nt do the white shoes though.

Thanks purps for the best wishes. It has been really crap.

Manu - thinking of you and Lils - hope you are all ok and being well looked after - good thoughts to you I hope you are lurking!!! 

Twinks hope you had a great holiday and that you are having fun with the DH.....

There are so many teachers here!!!!! What a coincidence. 

Dwrgi - good luck with the IVF journey!!!!!! and Tigerlily and all our ladies getting a helping hand!!!!!!!!!! may you get a dozen eggs or more..... Dr S's luck may rub off!!!!!

Honey you and I were weird cosmic AF twins this month mine was short too.... 

Dash - good luck for your exciting times ahead holidays and the like... 

Viccat good luck for this month!!!!!!

Owl and all the other lovely ladies.... August is the best month for making babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

aww DrH - i feel all nostalgic now - I am from Canvey Island originally but lived in Basildon and worked at Basildon Hospital for about 15 years before moving here!! and no - I don't do 
white shoes either :rofl:


----------



## tigerlily1975

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovely ladies,
> 
> I wrote an awesome post, and I swear that the computer ate it. i just couldn't face writing it again.
> 
> And as for the ads... my god sometimes I see that if I see the Disney add pop up one more time..... my lord I might need to go and get another coffee and put the computer away!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the good luck, drhouse! I really, bloody need it!

Sorry to hear you're having a crappy one, hopefully a few days break (with some vino!) and you'll be ready for a new month :hugs:

As for the ads, do you use FireFox? There's a free add-on called 'Adblock Plus' which is brilliant, strips adverts from all sites. It's amazing how much faster your pages load! You can find add-ons in the FireFox drop-down menu. :thumbup:

C xx


----------



## viccat

Hey all - feeling pretty positive this month. DTD last night and used a mooncup for the first time. Felt a bit squeemish at first :blush: but it has the side benefit of stopping the damp patch. :haha:

Got my peak on CBFM this morning so will test with OPK - and get another BD in either tonight or tomorrow. Tomorrow is probably best I guess. I think if I tried for 3 nights in a row he would turn into a refusenik!


----------



## Dwrgi

viccat said:


> Hey all - feeling pretty positive this month. DTD last night and used a mooncup for the first time. Felt a bit squeemish at first :blush: but it has the side benefit of stopping the damp patch. :haha:
> 
> Got my peak on CBFM this morning so will test with OPK - and get another BD in either tonight or tomorrow. Tomorrow is probably best I guess. I think if I tried for 3 nights in a row he would turn into a refusenik!

Good luck Viccat-hope the swimmers catch that egg!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Hi Tiger, Dr H, Maddy, Purps!! 

Where is everybody??? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm here! :kiss:

AF arrived yesterday so we're onto another cycle. I've put loads of weight back on while I've been poorly so that's my goal for this month. 

Hey to everyone else - thinking about you all & sending good wishes xx


----------



## purplelou

Viccat -woohoo for a peak! Good luck in catching that eggy!

Twins -you go lady! You are allowed a slip because you were so poorly and needed to rest, but it's a whole new cycle now and I know you can do it! :hugs:

Dwrgi-it's quiet here today! Odd!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Good luck Viccat-hope the swimmers catch that egg!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Hi Tiger, Dr H, Maddy, Purps!!
> 
> Where is everybody??? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aloha to you, gorgeous! Your scan's tomorrow, isn't it? GOOD LUCK, luvvie!!

I was actually wondering if anyone had heard from Missy, FutureMommie, Lava, Skye, MacWooly... 

Big :hugs: and sparkling rose :wine: to all :drunk:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

Fm is having a little bnb break at the moment, she does have a journal though 

And dashaundmom (i think that's the spelling) told me she keeps in touch with woolly and that she is doing ok, but not coming on here anymore, same with north star too

Missy hasn't been around for ages, she was talking time away to spend with her family, but nothing for ages, I hope she is ok!


----------



## owl35

tigerlily1975 said:


> As for the ads, do you use FireFox? There's a free add-on called 'Adblock Plus' which is brilliant, strips adverts from all sites. It's amazing how much faster your pages load! You can find add-ons in the FireFox drop-down menu. :thumbup:
> 
> C xx

You are the best!!! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much for this advice. Those pop up adds would aggravate the sh.. out of me! Now they are gone! I feel so much better :happydance:


----------



## tigerlily1975

owl35 said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> As for the ads, do you use FireFox? There's a free add-on called 'Adblock Plus' which is brilliant, strips adverts from all sites. It's amazing how much faster your pages load! You can find add-ons in the FireFox drop-down menu. :thumbup:
> 
> C xx
> 
> You are the best!!! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much for this advice. Those pop up adds would aggravate the sh.. out of me! Now they are gone! I feel so much better :happydance:Click to expand...


Happy to help, owl :thumbup: Any time!

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> Fm is having a little bnb break at the moment, she does have a journal though
> 
> And dashaundmom (i think that's the spelling) told me she keeps in touch with woolly and that she is doing ok, but not coming on here anymore, same with north star too
> 
> Missy hasn't been around for ages, she was talking time away to spend with her family, but nothing for ages, I hope she is ok!


Thanks for the updates, purple :hugs:

Oh, and thanks for checking up on me! I start my Buserelin injections this Thursday (fun!) and then I have my supressed scan Thursday 2nd August. 

I already have it in my head that nothing will work; no follicles, no eggs, no sperm, I'm actually wondering why I am even bothering to put my body through this, but then, what else can we do? We just keep going, don't we?

Oh, how I would love to be proved wrong for once!

Big :hugs: to you, gorgeous!

C xx


----------



## purplelou

tigerlily1975 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Fm is having a little bnb break at the moment, she does have a journal though
> 
> And dashaundmom (i think that's the spelling) told me she keeps in touch with woolly and that she is doing ok, but not coming on here anymore, same with north star too
> 
> Missy hasn't been around for ages, she was talking time away to spend with her family, but nothing for ages, I hope she is ok!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates, purple :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and thanks for checking up on me! I start my Buserelin injections this Thursday (fun!) and then I have my supressed scan Thursday 2nd August.
> 
> I already have it in my head that nothing will work; no follicles, no eggs, no sperm, I'm actually wondering why I am even bothering to put my body through this, but then, what else can we do? We just keep going, don't we?
> 
> Oh, how I would love to be proved wrong for once!
> 
> Big :hugs: to you, gorgeous!
> 
> C xxClick to expand...


Tiger Hun I really hope you are dead wrong!


----------



## Butterfly67

Tiger and Dwrgi I am really keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies this month :hugs::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Butterfly! How are you lovely? Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tiger-I felt exactly the same last year when I did my first cycle. It's the fear of the unknown. Your body will do far better than you can imagine, you mark my words, young lady!!! And thanks for the GL for tomorrow, and also the link to the Firefox adblock! You're a star!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Haven't heard anything from Lava at all since she had her twins. Skye occasionally pops in. I think Shirin is a BIG eater, so keeps Skye busy!! It's so good to hear how everybody's getting on! :hugs::hugs:

My scan is tomorrow morning, plus I have to have my Hep B, C and HIV bloods taken too. Then I start the injections tomorrow night. My acu lady can't see me until next week, and when I found this out, I just thought 'Oh well, what will be will be'! I can't believe I'm being so indifferent. I'm also nearing the end of the Rose bottle-last glass tonight!!! Sod it!!! 

Love to everybody!

Owl-it always makes me smile to see that lovely picture in your avatar! Gorgeous!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hello lovely ladies~!

Just thought I would check in so ya'll don't worry. I'm still lurking every few days but but am rather enjoying not thinking about ttc all day, every day. 

I have taken a lot of time to think, DP and I have had several talks about our RE, and while I like him and he has had much success... I think that his experience has led him to put all of his faith in that experience and has forgotten that sometimes, a woman knows her body better than any doctor does. I am convinced that my body reacts much earlier to the trigger shot than the 36-40 hour window that is typical. Of the three months that I was temping, two of those three months my temps indicated that I ovulated prior to the insemination with the third being questionable, and the doc just wouldn't listen to me... rather made me feel like I had no idea what I was talking about, and that just isn't acceptable.

With that in mind, I think we are going to seek out a few recommendations in our area of other RE's and meet with them... and just chat, to see if there is someone else who would fulfill our needs better. We'll see, I guess.

I put my FF on hold and am just recording temps on paper. Going to start using OPK for the next few months to see what my body does naturally to have more info to take to whatever doc we decide to go to.

We are currently planning to start again in September, but again, time will tell. I'll be 37 on the 31st of this month and am feeling the tick-tock. 

Know that I still keep up on you all with a lurk here and there. Things in my life are fine at the moment and I'm just enjoying being stress free for a while. I keep you all in my thoughts and I send much love and sticky thoughts to all of you!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies sorry I haven't been about for a couple of weeks, I needed some time away from B&B and as it is holiday time we headed off beautiful Mexico. We had a wonderful time and renewed our relationship while we were there.
So much has happened while I have been gone so please forgive me if I miss you off as always love and hug to you all,

Butterfly - Special big hugs for you :hugs: you have obviously been doing a lot of soul searching. I hope adoption works out for you, there is a very lucky child out there waiting for you:hugs:

Dashka - Hope you have had a lovely holiday.

Viccat - Fin is beautiful I love him:hugs: I lost my 2 beautiful dogs only a couple of months ago. My 16 year old springer followed very quickly by his shadow our 14 year old cocker. I miss my both with all my heart. I'm left now with 3 feathered babies, which are not so cuddly but still very funny.

dr h, Lady H & Nessaw- Sorry about BFN:hugs:

Dwrgi - I have all my fingers crossed for you that this will work, you have been through so much. You are amazing, We have already decided not to put ourselves through what many of you girls are doing. Poorly because I'm not brave enough, I hope I don't regret it. That also goes for all you other ladies that are will and able to give up everything to have a child, I take my hat off to you:hugs:

Honeybee - I also feel I'm not able to contribute to what some of these ladies are going though but then I also know that just knowing that there is someone there willing to listen helps more than we know sometimes. And a :hugs: always help, well for me anyway:haha:

nessaw- Cheesecake :thumbup: Is always a gift. :haha:

DrS - So happy for you :hugs:

froliky - :hugs: for you hun, I hope everything is going well for you.

Ksluice and Maddy - Welcome :flower:

I am struggling to keep up with you ladies and I'm very jetlagged so I'm going to sign off and will do more tomorrow.

Hugs to all.:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

I'm lurking, cheering you all on over here. :ninja::argh:


----------



## drsquid

oy freaking out today... brown blood this am... no red, no real cramps.. i know it is common but... yikes


----------



## Lady H

drsquid said:


> oy freaking out today... brown blood this am... no red, no real cramps.. i know it is common but... yikes



Spoiler
:hugs: hun, I guess with two in there it's not uncommon :flower:


----------



## ksluice

drsquid said:


> oy freaking out today... brown blood this am... no red, no real cramps.. i know it is common but... yikes

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you squid! i wonder if its more common with twins?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Extra big squishy :hugs: for Dwrgi and Tiger this week!!!


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi and Tiger all the very best for this treatment... sometime being chilled out is the key to it working...

Hey hit and Chicken..

DrH and sooooo with you... it is depressing isn't it...

DrS.... I am no expert.. I won't pretend I am. You are a medical expert ... but sometimes the fear in your heart overcomes the knowledge in your mind. Have all crossed that this is nothing to fear x

Dash hope you are having a lovely hol!

Lady H and Twinks I am feeling a lil lurkey myself...

Butterfly don't forget to let us know how you are doing with the adoption plan...

Fro how are you?

I haven't moved yet, had a lil melt down but then took a grip of myself (must have been your cutches Dwrgi) and am back in control...

However, especially our resident medics (Drh and Drs and Purps)... how have I have highs on CBFM for 12 days straight and no peak and no ov showing on FF despite loads of EWCM??? I really don't understand... am I going to be menopausal... is this a sign???


----------



## purplelou

firstly good luck Dwrgi today the uss :D let us know how you got on??

big loves xx


----------



## purplelou

DrS - oh big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: get yourself checked out because there's nothing worse than worrying chick!!

Tiger - good luck for tomorrow with the injections :hugs:

hitthejackpot - I thinkit's very wise to think if your FS is the best one for you, especially when you can choose!! because you need to have someone who is working with you in partnership. you should have a look at HappyAunties journal because her FS and his team sound amazing...alll doctors should be like hers!!

chicken - welcome back lovely, Mexico sounds lovely! everyone needs a little break now and again :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

padbrat said:


> However, especially our resident medics (Drh and Drs and Purps)... how have I have highs on CBFM for 12 days straight and no peak and no ov showing on FF despite loads of EWCM??? I really don't understand... am I going to be menopausal... is this a sign???


ok, this might be a long answer.... 

firstly - in the first months of using the cbfm - it is "learning you" so you don't always get peaks.

if your luteal phase is short, sometimes the cbfm can miss it - it happened to me on one occasion, I had the ewcm and then the temp rise so I knew I ov'd but the machine just kept giving me highs cos it missed the peaks (probably happened right after I tested, and was over before the next test) - in this case - always trust your body, if you are getting ewcm - consider it :sex: time :winkwink:


the cbfm - will keep giving you Highs until it sees a peak, and if it doesn't see the peak, it will give you highs until your period 

I wonder if your FF is a bit odd because you are a restless sleeper???? - just a thought , but if you are moving lots or whatever, you wouldn't be getting that 3 hours of "still" time that gives you a stable temp.....

Pad I hope that helps, don't worry about menpause etc based on the cbfm big loves :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and ps - meltdowns are most defintely allowed! big loves xxx


----------



## purplelou

:hi: and big :hugs: to everyone I haven't names already. I hope Wednesday treats you well!


----------



## Dwrgi

HTJ-so lovely to see your post, and very glad to hear that you are consiering a different doctor. I know for a fact that my clinic says that we ovulate on average when follicles at 20mm. It looked as if your RE just let them cook for too long which is really annoying, as you invest so much in treatment, emotionally and physically. Hopefully, you'll get a better doctor in the Autumn. Good luck! :thumbup:

Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicken-was worried about you!! And there you were sunning yourself on a Mexico beach! Phut! That'll learn me to be anxious about people MIA!! Sounds like a great holiday and good to renew your relationship-was that like an official thing or just getting back to discovering each other??? Sounds good anyway!!! Thanks for the vote of confidence-shucks!! :blush::blush: 

Lady H-how are you?? :hugs:

Pad-I hope that you manage to get some help from that CBFM. It sounds like it's just teething problems. GL with the move and the job-glad you took stock, not good to be anxious or stressed. Here's lots more :hugs::hugs: coming right at ya!! :kiss::kiss:

HA-thanks for the GL!! I am thinking of you and the Sunshine Band, and hope they're getting all snuggly. Big :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Ksluice-have you started stimming yet? Can't remember what you said....

Dr S-am sure it's nothing to worry about, especially as it was brown.... Hang on in there, Axx

Owl, Twinks, Maddy, Tiger, Lil, Butterfly, Asry, Bear (I saw your Thanks-how are you hun???), Dashka, Dr H, and everybody I haven't mentioned, a big :hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss:

Baseline scan went well-nice thin lining and no cysts, etc. Also managed a chat with the suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper adoooooooooooooooorable Lovely Lyndon.................. sigh........................!! Start stimming tonight-375 of menopur. Reduced dose, see if it makes better eggs. Bit of a gamble.... 

Also, am going to change my NHS doctors because they are CR&P with capital letters (in case you didn't spot the capitalisation yourselves). No idea of customer care and completely ignorant morons.... Rant over, I am now going to go back into that state of caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllmmmm!!!!

Love to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

that sounds like all good news Dwrgi _ I happy and rooting for you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sounds good Dwrgi - yay for the lovely Lyndon!

Pad - hope Purps' advice has reassured you a bit. 

HTJ - I know what it feels like to hear the clock ticking - I keep trying to think about all the other ladies from here who have got their BFP's & are older than me!


Love to the rest of you xxx


----------



## ksluice

HTJ and Chicken--Howdy :wave: thanks for the shout out and nice to meet you both!

DrS--Wondering how you are and sending you lots of :hugs:

Purple--:howdy!: Hope your Weds is fantastic. 

Dwrgi--SO glad for your great US!! When is your next scan? I really know nothing of how stimming processes, but just thinking/wondering if the possibility of upping things around day 5 might make it less of a gamble?...GL with starting stims tonight, and lots of :dust: to you!!! 

I am supposed to start stims a week from Sat (the 28th). Right now, I'm just sitting here absorbing my Lupron this morning (I would usually put a smiley next to a statement like that, but i am not feeling friendly to the Lupron.) Also feeling crampy and wondering if AF will put in a showing. Yesterday was so zany I am rather hoping it will, maybe smooth out the hormone ride. 

One bonus of the IVF process, the hubby is going to work from home one day coming up here, and maybe even tomorrow, b/c he has to go for his infectious disease panel and the lab closes at 5:30. So that is nice. I like it when he hangs around even if he's on the computer all day :)


----------



## LilSluz

OK, I think Im back now??? :shrug: Am I? :haha: Sorry ladies  needed a breather & needed to take care of loads of stuff (of which I only got about 30% done, but isnt that always the case?). I swear drama just came out of the woodworks in the last month ANYWHO, onto YOU (beware, its loooong!):

Dwrgi  Aw :hugs: I missed you too!!! Yay for scan today & LL!!! :happydance: As for your posts about not being into it, I PMd you a few times, but I hear you & sympathize as well. Perhaps I should have PMAd you? :haha: Yay to PMA, though! Whether or not it helps fertility physically is one matter, but your spirit/soul? Thats a whole other story as it is always part of you & tending to it can make all the difference in your daily happiness & way of looking at life :hugs::hugs::hugs: Also, I say throw everything you at it that you can  espec if it doesnt hurt (see AFM)! :thumbup:

Dashka  Can you tell me how to get to Sesame Street? Actuallyyou could! :winkwink: Hope you are having a blast! And hope AD & DH can keep up with you :haha: Tell mr. Snuffalumpugas (sp???) I say Hi! Does he do autographs? :haha: I too think you Od on CD 12  you can override FF to help you better keep track (under Ovulation detector, click on Tuning/Override) Big :hugs::kiss: !!!


Butterfly - yay for journal! Dont you dare go cocooning on us, you have to stick around & keep us up to date on your progress! I am very interested in how it all goes & since you are the first I know branching out & doing the adoption, perhaps it will help one of us if we choose to do the same one day??? So many different things said about adoption, & I guess it depends where/how you do it, etc. so very interested and of course interested in your well-being above all else! :hugs:


Purple  How dare you mis a day like that? :haha: Youre so funny - can we have Purple day today please? I know  thats SO last week! :shrug: Hope you are doing well, honey. I really hope the maint chemo keeps your dad in check & feeling well as can be expected. Hes been given a whole new reason to live :hugs::hugs::hugs: (ok, teary-eyed, better stopnow)

LadyH - :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry you are feeling down. Very happy that DH getting SA results soon tho  something to look forward to? You come back when you are ready, honey. :hugs:

Asry  How you doin, honey? I hope you are doing Fin :winkwink: Ok, they are bad today :shrug: :haha: 

Fro  How you doin lil Fro Rida? You are so awesome with your posts! You get everybody  must take you hours to catch up & then write all that?! I hear you with BFP is only the beginning After 4 mcs now, I am hoping that they can put me into a medically-induced coma for the remaining 8 months!!! But I have every confidence in you & I think of you often  sending :hugs::hugs:;hugs: to clear away those bad, nasty nightmares! :growlmad:

HTJ  if you are lurking at all, I hope that you get really nice & healthy & come back on here ready to kick some a$$! And hopef with a new RE that will catch the O growlmad: )!!! :hugs:


Pad  :hugs: You are allowed to be down/out of sorts, chickie! If you didnt every once in a while, Id worry You got me baffled about the chart situation, but I see there are some crosshairs now? Also, if CBFM is anything like OPKs as far as when you catch the pee, I went 9 freakin months with no +OPK, although I was defin oving (CD 21s). I now have to POAS 2x/day at EWCM for OPKs  sometimes 3x/day to catch the surge! I only happened to have a feeling & POAS 2 nights ago  way before my ov time - & got +OPK  yikes! But I dunno if LH surge happens quickly what that would translate into for a CBFM? (maybe do CBFM at lunch & OPK at dinner??? Sorry  tea?) I am still hoping & praying for a pink sticky! Sending you some :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tigerlilly  I, like you, Dwrgi, Owl, Viccat & HA, am in that position too, & do understand when TTC gets to the going through the motions point :shrug: You know that time is running out & God-willing you wont have to look back one day in regret that you didnt do everything you couldbecause regret SUCKS big hairy arses! I hope you are hanging in there this cycle & that this ends up being it for you!

HA  I havent been on much & havent stalked in a while, but lurked on your journal & just wanna say I am pulling for the Sunshine Band! And thats just the way uh-huh, uh-huh, I like it! :haha::winkwink:

Bumble  so sorry honey  damn Fri 13th! :growlmad: But really glad you had talk w/DH & that perhaps you can see each other more often??? :thumbup: Your other choice is IUI if you cant you knowthey can just make him into popsicles & thaw him when its time? (men have it wayyyyy too easy :growlmad: )


----------



## LilSluz

Part 2! :rofl: (hey, its been a while, cut me some slack!) :rofl:

DrS -

Spoiler
So over the moon for your 2 lil twins how wonderful!!! Don't worry about a little bleeding - I know easier said than done, but Fro had lots & she only has one... Somehow I think you'd handle 2 just fine... with a nanny :winkwink: Or you could give one to me!!! :winkwink:

DrHouse &#8211; So sorry :witch: came & came early&#8230; But you definitely made me laugh on the red wine comment&#8230; you are speaking my language now&#8230; :winkwink: I hope that maybe the next 1.5 months &#8220;off&#8221; maybe you can get into the health groove to keep you occupied? Easier said than done, I know!

Chicken &#8211; So you flew the coop to Mexico, good for you!!! Get some sleep &#8211; your trip & making up w/DH sounds lovely!!! (funny how just leaving your city can sometimes do that???)

Manuiti - How are you doing hun? I hope you are coping as best as you can & hoping hcg out fo your system now. Are you planning your next cycle yet or just taking it easy?

Twinks &#8211; Maybe getting back to that raw nature can do the body some good, IYKWIM!? (think Tarzan...in the wild...ok, I'll stop!) :thumbup::winkwink: If you got a kick out of Wenglish then you&#8217;d love Spanglish, too&#8230; I get it often! :haha:

Mirium - yup, I know what the &#8220;whatever&#8221; feeling is like &#8211; espec this cycle. You go through the motions but not expecting much&#8230; However, you know what they say about things happening when you least expect them? :winkwink: Let&#8217;s hope for all our sakes! But I do hope Femara & IUI work this cycle, where are you in your cycle? If it doesn&#8217;t work, then maybe laprascopy is the way to go? :hugs: (wait, lap is the weight loss band thingy right? Hope I&#8217;m getting this straight&#8230;:shrug: )

Nessaw &#8211; You should be ending your term now right? YAY!!!!

Viccat &#8211; Love the pup! :cloud9: You in 2WW now? Maybe can all the new people pretty puhleeeez (w/sugar on top) put in some deets on your siggies & maybe get a ticker? I feel like an idiot asking the same questions over & over, but it&#8217;s entirely up to you, no pressure, it just helps us help you better! :thumbup: (& a chart&#8217;s always welcome :haha: , ***stalker alert***). GL & :dust:!

Owl &#8211; So very happy that you found a Dr that is prescribing exactly what YOU feel you need! :happydance: I know there are no guarantees, but there is something to be said about our own intuition&#8230; &#8220;they say&#8221; that the answers are all inside of us (hence therapists being paid exorbitant amts to ask us questions). I just got done pimping out 3 dr&#8217;s at once & then taking what struck a chord with me & going to the Dr I could push over the most to get him to do what I want :haha:. Hey, a girl&#8217;s gotta do what a girl&#8217;s gotta do! GL & FX this is it for you! :thumbup: 

ksluice &#8211; Welcome & best wishes on your IVF!!! I&#8217;ve heard of anti-b&#8217;s! I don&#8217;t think its necessarily a &#8220;common&#8221; thing (which is also not a bad thing &#8211; espec after 2 mc&#8217;s &#8211; throw what you can at it I say!) but some Dr's & women swear by it & it totally makes sense to me? If I had some I'd probably take them - right now. Good luck & so hope that works! Can&#8217;t hurt, right?

Maddy40 - Welcome to our thread! I hope your stay with us is short, but sweet! Did you really read the entire thread???

Hi to Bear, Porn, FlyFlorida, CaroleB, Ella, Never, Nikki, Jules, Madeline, & anyone I have missed! I missed all of you ladies so much!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - I pimped out 3 Dr's while gone & got some good ideas from each one. SOOOO, now back at my orig Dr as he is the one who (a) takes insurance, (b) has a history w/me & (c) will do anything I ask at this point as long as it won't "hurt" me. SO, I have been injecting Lovenox daily for my compound hetero MTHFR (2nd worse kind) - just refuse to ignore the fact that baby aspirin is reason I got pregs in April & May after 1.5 years of nothing AND that others I know w/RMC had only success w/heparin/lovenox when during entire preg... 

Also, since my NK Cells were "normal" for normal-people standards, but borderline for fertility standards (huge diff ladies 25% vs 12%...), one Dr really thought it was immune isues. Also bc I keep mc'ing earlier & earlier as if immunes building up. He wanted to retest "out of pocket", I said F that! And asked if I could just do intralipids (like Dwrgi - thank you Dwrgi :hugs:). He loved that idea - $180 and it won't hurt (just egg yolk/soy/fat emulsion). So ordered that last week & got it delivered & infusion on Monday. Gosh, you really can get _anything_ delivered in America?! "Yes, can I order a pack of intravenous intralipids for delivery, please? Oh & a pizza & diet coke?"! :rofl: You should do intralipids a few days before ov, but I can't control that I had a hard time getting the non-bed-ridden kind (with PTN?) & I o'd earlier than normal, so kinda happened the day before ov :shrug: That sounds bad now that I wrote it out...:wacko: Oh well...

So, FX & probably in 2WW now??? OH, also taking progesterone suppositories this time, even though my prog was always fine. Just in case measure... I'll start tomorrow. But like many of you, I'm just doing it to say I really did "try everything"... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & big cwtchs to the Welshians!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi Lils :hugs::friends: good to have you back :happydance: sounds like you are really going at it with everything you have :thumbup: Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Dwrgi, glad to hear that the scan went well. Step 1 box ticked :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

chicken sounds like you had a lovely break :thumbup:

purple - I've had a few purple days recently :blush::haha:

So as a few of you have asked and I have been lurking a bit, not really knowing whether to post, the first step in the adoption process is to go to an information meeting - they have them once a month - so I have put my name down for next Monday and had a confirmation letter today to say that was OK. At this stage I guess I am 90% sure it is what I want to do :wacko: I keep worrying about whether I can really do it but not only that if it is *really *what I want - to give up all of my freedom and independence I guess. But then I have to keep telling myself you only get one life and I need to just put those fears to one side and go for it. Anyway, hopefully things will be a bit clearer either way after the meeting next week :shrug:

Other than that I am keeping busy working on my house renovation which is really good fun (at the moment, until it gets stressful :haha:).


----------



## viccat

LilSluz said:


> Viccat  Love the pup! &#61514; You in 2WW now? Maybe can all the new people pretty puhleeeez (w/sugar on top) put in some deets on your siggies & maybe get a ticker? I feel like an idiot asking the same questions over & over, but its entirely up to you, no pressure, it just helps us help you better! :thumbup: (& a charts always welcome :haha: , ***stalker alert***). GL & :dust:!

Hi LilSluz! :hi: He is a sweety isn't he? Just started the 2WW today. Quick question - is it possible / worth it to do a chart when I'm not temping? :shrug:


----------



## Lady H

Lil aaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggg yeeeeeeeeeee you are back! All is well in the world again!


----------



## Dwrgi

Viccat-I think it's good practice to see what your cycle does on its own.....? I think this is what you're asking. Facinating to see how others can chart their charts (IYKWIM) to spot patterns. No harm in trying! GL!!

Butterfly-that all sounds really positive. I am so glad that Lil flushed you out and you posted. It is ALWAYS a pleasure to read your posts, and I so miss you when you are not around. So, please keep us updated. I guess that going to the meeting is one way to sort those doubts out. Also, 90% sure is a pretty high 'sure' to me!! Am dead jell of your renovation-I'm going to come and visit you on of these fine days, esp as my BF lives in Stevenage, which is not a million miles away from you there. I went to see my house tonight (the one I renovated) and the tenant is soooooo messy, plus she has redecorated (steam coming from my nostrils :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:) the Lounge in the Chavest wallpaper ever. Yuk. Thankfully she is saying ta ta next week, and I was glad to see boxes to that effect in the dining room. My lovely house, after all that work......... Anyway, you watch that back of yours mrs, we don't want any nasty sprains. Big :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Lil-glad that you've got the doctor where you want him!!!! :happydance::happydance: Makes a BIG difference. How interesting that your doc agrees with immunes. I posted to Dashka a full list of immunes that a friend (pssssssssstttt, from the ... whisper...OTHER site) gave me. You might want to take a look? I'm going to take all of them: prednisolone, prontogest, clexane, progynova, cyclogest (progesterone) and intralipids (oh yes, I will be rattling!). Hope the intralipids were timed right-if not, well, there's always next month, she says blithely :thumbup::thumbup:

Girls-first injections down and God knows how many to go. Got my OH to do the suprecur, so that he does SOMETHING (apart from the You Know What on EC day :haha::haha::haha:), and I did the menopur. Feels a bit stingy now, but that'll pass. Hey ho. :shrug::shrug:

Hope you're all having a lovely night,
Axxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Viccat - the one & only thing w/OPK's & most likely CBFM's (please correct me if I am wrong someone) is that you can get +OPK & Peak CBFM & not actually ovulate. Only temping & CD21+ bloods can confirm actual ovulation (or u/s if you happen to have one around). I know that's so unfair, right? But if you don't want to temp, you certainly don't have to! You could still use the FF chart w/o temping - I think LadyH still does that. At least it keeps track of EWCM, +OPK's, AF, Meds, Feelings, when you think you o'd, FP & LP lengths, etc??? Its free unless you want the VIP version...

Or just put some deets in siggie, or a ticker, you do what you want - you don't have to do anything if you don't want to! But w/such experienced ladies here that may have the same issue, know of someone or experienced the same thing (mc's, IVF's, IUI's, etc) it's just a suggestion to help especially those new to TTC & all "the fun" that comes with it. :winkwink: It was a little overwhelming for me at first but many fine ladies helped me along (& gave me suggestions for things after seeing my siggie...) :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly, LadyH & Dwrgi - my Bath lovelies!!! :hugs::hugs::?hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - so glad you updated us, thank you! It's an inspiration to some of us that may be considering a Plan B in the future... :hugs: And please take care of that back!

LadyH - :haha: Silly! I see you are on a new cycle, onwards & upwards, my friend!!! :hugs: (when SA results?)

Dwrgi - Holy sh***, I am SO impressed with all those meds?! Somehow I missed that post, I shall go back & find it :thumbup: I had all the tests done, so only 1 thing showed up & one borderline, but good to know anyway! Looks like you & I are "All In" this cycle, chickie! So, I know "one step at a time", but would your EC be in approx 11 days then if CD3? Oh, & why is your temp going up - drugs? Glad you're making OH do SOMETHING :winkwink: We're all rooting for you, so I shall get out my pom-poms & root for Team Dwrgi!!! Hang in there, chicken head... :hugs::hugs::hugs: (Oh Tip - do you ice before injection til it stings & then ice after til it stings? Thats helped me...)


----------



## Honeybee73

Impressive post Lils, glad to see you back :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lils you are back!! YAYAYAYYAAYYAAAAAAYYYYYY!

Fabulous to see you again chick!! Was concerned for you with all that was going on for you xx

Dwrigi... one step down... just one step at a time! You sound like you have all the bases covered!

Butterfly and Twinks so nice to see you both too xx

Butterfly let us know how the meeting goes on Monday xx

yeah... just as I have a lil freak out FF gives me cross hairs and tells me i Ov's CD 15.... and by sheer luck we did DTD on day 12 before Hubby left!... According to the fine research Lils did on various odd methods of influencing the sex of your baby I should be shagging 3 days before OV for a girl... handy that! LOL

So I got a high temp today after sleeping like a log last night... usually I am a very restless sleeper...especially when I am on my own... so we will see if a massive dip occurs next or I stay hot!! LOL


----------



## purplelou

Lils - welcome back sweetie - its lovely to "see you" :hugs: :hugs:

and Happy Thursday to everyone - it's almost Friday :yipee:

hope everyone has a nice day :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil - really nice to see you back

Butterfly I'm off to look at your journal!


----------



## padbrat

I stayed hot!!!

In fact got hotter... the hottest temp I have ever recorded....

Hmmm FF experts what does this mean???


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> I stayed hot!!!
> 
> In fact got hotter... the hottest temp I have ever recorded....
> 
> Hmmm FF experts what does this mean???

Well, Pad you are a "unique" one :haha: so I can only guess :shrug:. I am so glad you got cross-hairs. And yes - I noticed those temps, so I'd say progesterone definitely kicked in :thumbup: So, I'd say you most definitely O'd & most likely on the day FF picked, so keeping everything crossed for a *PINK sticky*, honey!!! How perfect that you so happened to BD 3 days prior? :winkwink: The temp rise itself happens whether pregs or not, BUT that in itself is a great thing to see, as it says your body has "done its thing" this month! Now you just have to wait...:flower:

Hoping, hoping, hoping....:hugs: & *PINK* :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Hello, :wave: 

Dwrgi - Fingers crossed for you. I am rooting for you!!

Tigerlily, HA & Ksluice - I am rooting for you guys too!! 

Lil Sluz - Your posts are so engaging! The lap I was referring to is a laparoscopy - whereby incisions are made in the abdomen to check for and try to correct problems that could impede conception. I wouldn't mind a lap band to curtail eating though because sometimes I cram myself with too much food... :) but I try to walk to lose weight. The intralipids - was it ordered by your RE's office and is your RE doing the infusion?? My RE does not do it and I am still interested in it.

AFM - I tried Femara and IUI this cycle - I believe it's my 12th cycle trying after miscarriage. TTC is also taking a toll on us. As a result, this cycle I only did the IUI and that was it, no actual :sex:. I know that's not good but it is what it is. We both seemed tired of that mechanical thing... :). I did the IUI 24 hours after trigger because like HTJP - I think I ovulate before 36-40 hrs. I wish I could have done it a little earlier too (since no :sex:) but RE's office open at 9am. The first 2 IUIs was done by a nurse, this time the RE did it and I was impressed. In the past, after I got up from the bed, there was leakage both times. This time when the RE did it and I got up - not a drop on the pad/towelette placed underneath. That made me wonder if he was more effective than the nurse. I plan to ask if he can do it if needed in the future. While he was doing it he said 'so you are ok with twins right'?, 'because you know you have 2 eggs right'? My exact words to him with sarcasm was - 'big deal'... :). I plan to start being more effective at TTC by going back to DTD twice at least. Also, if no luck this cycle, I will do the lap next month and enjoy the break. That's all on my end.

dashka, manu, htj, Honeybee, Lady H, Drh, chicken, honeybee, purple, butterfly, nessaw, viccat, maddy, jules, flyflorida, froliky, asry, owl35, twinks, nessaw, pad, grkprn and anyone I missed - :wave:


----------



## Asryellah

Mirium - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :thumbup::thumbup: My gyn said that after IUI you can get up straight away cos nothing is going to leak out.

So I wonder if what you felt leaking before was lubrication from speculum? Or ewcm? Sperm shouldt leak as its sprayed straight into uterus? Hopefully the nurse did not just "spray it around" :dohh:, I'm sure she didnt :)

But exiting, I hope it works for you this time :happydance:

There's *lots going *on in this thread, treatments wise and naturally ttc - and I really pray and wish for some BFP's will come during this summer :dust::dust:
I really do believe that there will be few!! :thumbup: I wish you strength on what you are going through and PMA :hugs::kiss: 

Have a FAB weekend ya'll!! :coolio::icecream::loopy:

Lots of luvs to you guys!!!! :flower:

afm

Spoiler
:howdy: Thanks for asking how I'm doing :hugs: i'm good and lurking around as I cant stay away from you, and I do not want to write too much to make anyone feel bad. My "middle area" is looking like i've been going for pizza everyday :haha: gained 4 kilos already..but whatever, no stress :pizza: Been listening to lil heartbeat once a week and nervous on going to u/s which is late august..need to stress about something :blush:


----------



## purplelou

Mirium - good luck chick - I hope this iui is a super lucky one!!!

Asry - love your spoiler :) how are you feeling:hugs:

pad - you got cross hairs !! yay!! looks like your timings were just about right, now fingers (and everything) crossed for a sticky pink :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-I so HOPE you caught that pink eggy!! Huge fingers crossed for you lovely!! I'm glad that somebody on here can decipher your chart-I'm useless at them!! Big :hugs:

Mirium-I like the what will be attitude. It sounds like you did enough and I soooooo know what you mean about the mechanical nature of TTC sex. It's not good!! I remember a debate about whether to get up straight away after IUI last year. Lava was going for IUI and had been advised to stay put for at least 15 minutes after the insemination, and preferably wait up to 30 minutes. There was a huge debate at the time. Anyway, she stuck to her guns and did get preggo that cycle. Of course, we are all told different things-you have to go with your gut and not worry too much about this that and the other. You'll get there-you have shown that you CAN get pregnant, and that your embryos CAN implant, so stick with it. Big :hugs: and GL! xxx

Asry-so glad that all is going well! Lovely to hear from you! xxxxx

Hello to everybody!! 

I am literally about to have a meltdown-I have never been so stressed in my entire life. You will remember that during the last ICSI cycle, my tenant caused worry as she hadn't been paying rent. This situation had just come to light then. Anyway, after months of being told bare-faced lies by her, I eventually gave her two months to evict the property, two months expiring on July 24th. Not only has she not been paying rent, but she's also got a dog (who is adorable, but has scratched the kicthen door, and ruined the Lounge carpet), and has redecorated the front room without permission!!! Anyway, I discovered yesterday that she has no intention of leaving on Tuesday-she is going to sit it out for me to get a court order to regain possession, which can take 4-6 weeks. Honest to God, I thought I was going to collapse yesterday-I can't believe the nerve of this woman, and the timing, once again, when I'm having treatment. She has no social conscience whatsoever. I don't hate many people, but I could do time for her. :nope::nope::nope:

Of course, my OH is useless at dealing with tradesmen or any issue like this, so I can't pass all of this over to him to deal with, and it's my house anyway. I'm going to see if the agent can take over and deal with it, as I swear to God, I'm just going to have a nervous breakdown if I have to cope with going to Court, on top of everything else. I just feel like a limp rag. I actually feel like that character in the Munch painting, The Scream. So, here we go:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Sorry for the Me me post and the non-TTC related rant (although there is a link obviously)!

Love to you all,
Axxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Pad - I'm continuing to think Pink for you

Mirium - fingers crossed for you! 

Asry - great news - thank you for the spoiler. 

Dwrgi - oh no!!! What a total cow!! I'd definitely see if the agent can take on sorting her out. Big hugs xx

I'm just waiting for AF to finish - nothing new here x


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - OMG!! your tenant sounds like abloody terrible woman! did she even ask permission for a dog?? and to redecorate??? I lived in a rented flat for a while - and know it's just not acceptable to behave like that. its not fair to have this stress right when you are embarking on a whole another stressfull thing. 
grrrrrr!!!
defintely see if the agent can help - they muct be used to dealing with this kind of thing because sadly Im sure there are many "tennants from hell" lurking about

big huge :hugs:

you need some calming chocolate!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh thanks Purps, I've had to bite the bullet and am getting a solicitor to do all the work. It's going to take months, and cost £££s but hey ho, I'm already completely broke anyway, what's another x amount???!!! 

I know what you mean-she has NO social conscience. I could actually smash her face in, which is completely not like me, but I am so mad with her. (Don't worry, I'm not going to do anything mad! I might kidnap her dog though-:haha::haha::haha:)

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!!:hi::hi:

Just got back from our trip to Sesame Place last night at around 9pm... We had an awesome time....I will never forget it.... The highlight was taking photos with the characters.... especially Cookie Monster... I think he is my new favourite now.:winkwink: :thumbup::hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well.... going to try to catch up with everyone now... but thought I would say hello incase I don't get through it all before AD wakes up....

Hugs and loves to all and missed you!

:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dashka have you seen this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qTIGg3I5y8


----------



## purplelou

twinks - that is brilliant!!!

Dashka - welcome back! can't wait to see some pics :D did you meet Grover????

Dwrgi - oh bah! its so unfair that she makes all the mess and you are the one who has to sort it all out! yes...kidnap her dog!! :haha:
although would he then dig up all your carpet too??:growlmad:


----------



## dashka

twinkle1975 said:


> Dashka have you seen this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qTIGg3I5y8

Thanks Twinks!! I didn't see the whole thing before (just a part of it).... so glad you posted!!! So imagine a bigger than lifesize version of him (and chubbier around the middle that you can just hug...) I was in heaven:winkwink:

thanks hun!:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Ok I'm a bit dizzy now from trying to catch up.... but going to do my best....

Dwrgi - hun BIG cwtches to you!!!:hugs::hugs: First of all I'm glad that the u/s went well!!:thumbup: I am rooting for you hun!! and seems like you have all the meds covered.... But WTF with that tenant??????:saywhat::grr::grr::grr:
So glad you are getting a solicitor to take care of it... maybe that will give her the scare she needs and can let you focus on what it important this month....:hugs::kiss:

Lils - Yayyyyy!!! YOU'RE BACK! :happydance: Sounds like you really did your homework and glad you are settled on your doctor and meds.... I am amazed how you get everyone in your post after being away so long (I am having a hard time after only missing 5 days!) I am so crossing my fingers that all the bad stuff has left your life and only good things will come to you now :hugs::hugs: you are so right about being good to your spirit/soul....(because we are still loving priceless individuals apart from anything TTC and we need to nurture ourselves)...:hugs::kiss:

Honeybee - glad you and OH are going to spend more time together -hopefully that will help!:hugs:

Dr. H - Asia sounds wonderful!! you lucky duck! Just enjoy your TTC -free trip -have fun and nurture your soul before your IVF in Sept.:hugs::kiss:

Ksluice - GL on your stims next week! Hope the Lupron gets better :hugs:

HA - have to check your journal but I hope the Sunshine band is settling in nicely!!:hugs:

Lady H - Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Pad - yay!! hope you caught that PINK eggy girl!! what luck with the timing!! All limbs crossed for you.... and hope the moving is going well.... Hope you don't have to strain yourself too much with lifting! (please be careful ):hugs::kiss:

Twinks - glad you had a good time in Wales.... and sorry to hear about AF...:hugs:

Maddy - GL in your TWW!:thumbup:

Dr S - hope the bleeding has stopped?? I'm sure it will be ok.... did you get it checked out?:hugs:

Manu - hope you are ok hun???:hugs:

Butterfly - renos and adoption! How exciting! I remember when we went to our first adoption info night.... it was all exciting but strange and it's totally normal to be a little scared.... so sending you big :hugs::hugs: Hopefully they will have parents who have adopted / adoptees share their stories (as they did at ours) Are you going with public / private adoption?:hugs:

Purple - ya I did see Grover in the parade - posted a pic on FB - all the characters are walking around everywhere you looked all day long! in 40 degree Celcius weather... they must have cooling fans in those costumes...(but they did have to go inside every 20 min or so) I hope your Dad is ok with the low chemo this month :hugs::hugs::hugs: He is so lucky to have such a wonderful daughter!:kiss:

Chicken - Mexico!!! Oh I love Mexico.... Re: not being brave enough for IVF .... I thought the same for years (mostly because of watching what my sister went through for years)... but have just recently accepted the fact that I may have to resort to that...if we can afford one try... Don't know if it was turning 40 this year or just learning more about it on here and maybe realizing that just because it took that long for my sister doesn't mean it has to take that long for me.... I also don't want to regret it in 10 years. You have to do what feels right for you at the present moment...:hugs::kiss:

Asry - love your spoiler!:hugs::kiss:

Froliky and Madeline - hope you are well??!!:hugs:

HTJ - so nice to hear from you! Glad you are ok - and looking for a new RE sounds like a good plan :thumbup: I was wondering the same about your trigger and IuIs....:hugs:

Nessaw - are you done school now??? :hugs:Does school finish much later in UK?? Young kids here are done end of June and start back early Sept. (high school kids end mid-June usually)

Mirium - yay! FX that your IUI went well this time!!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Viccat - hope you caught the eggy!!:thumbup:

Tigerlily - GL on your IVF!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

FOR THOSE OF YOU ASKING ABOUT MISSY - I did email her for the first time about a month ago and she is doing fine - just found that she didn't want to focus on the negative and think about TTC all the time.... she is happy running again and doing stuff she put off before... 

AFM - I am off today (unpacking and laundry from trip) and DH goes back to work next week - but I am off for another week with AD... RE app't is on Monday (hopefully DH can join if they let him off early).... I am getting nervous thinking about it... The word 'injections' alone I am getting fearful of - but I think I will feel better after I do it a few times. It's not the needle itself that I'm afraid of -but afraid of doing it incorrectly or injecting wrong amount etc.. I know I still have to get loads of tests done first so again I'm worrying before I need to! :wacko:

Hello to everyone I missed!!! hugs and loves to all!!:kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi said:


> Pad-I so HOPE you caught that pink eggy!! Huge fingers crossed for you lovely!! I'm glad that somebody on here can decipher your chart-I'm useless at them!! Big :hugs:
> 
> Mirium-I like the what will be attitude. It sounds like you did enough and I soooooo know what you mean about the mechanical nature of TTC sex. It's not good!! I remember a debate about whether to get up straight away after IUI last year. Lava was going for IUI and had been advised to stay put for at least 15 minutes after the insemination, and preferably wait up to 30 minutes. There was a huge debate at the time. Anyway, she stuck to her guns and did get preggo that cycle. Of course, we are all told different things-you have to go with your gut and not worry too much about this that and the other. You'll get there-you have shown that you CAN get pregnant, and that your embryos CAN implant, so stick with it. Big :hugs: and GL! xxx
> 
> Asry-so glad that all is going well! Lovely to hear from you! xxxxx
> 
> Hello to everybody!!
> 
> I am literally about to have a meltdown-I have never been so stressed in my entire life. You will remember that during the last ICSI cycle, my tenant caused worry as she hadn't been paying rent. This situation had just come to light then. Anyway, after months of being told bare-faced lies by her, I eventually gave her two months to evict the property, two months expiring on July 24th. Not only has she not been paying rent, but she's also got a dog (who is adorable, but has scratched the kicthen door, and ruined the Lounge carpet), and has redecorated the front room without permission!!! Anyway, I discovered yesterday that she has no intention of leaving on Tuesday-she is going to sit it out for me to get a court order to regain possession, which can take 4-6 weeks. Honest to God, I thought I was going to collapse yesterday-I can't believe the nerve of this woman, and the timing, once again, when I'm having treatment. She has no social conscience whatsoever. I don't hate many people, but I could do time for her. :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Of course, my OH is useless at dealing with tradesmen or any issue like this, so I can't pass all of this over to him to deal with, and it's my house anyway. I'm going to see if the agent can take over and deal with it, as I swear to God, I'm just going to have a nervous breakdown if I have to cope with going to Court, on top of everything else. I just feel like a limp rag. I actually feel like that character in the Munch painting, The Scream. So, here we go:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> Sorry for the Me me post and the non-TTC related rant (although there is a link obviously)!
> 
> Love to you all,
> Axxx :hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi,

I feel you. :hugs: :hugs: Try not to worry about the stupid tenant... :). She's going to have to leave anyway. When she delays, she's stressing herself out to but then again some of these people just don't care. I am in the US and I have a rogue relative who does the same thing. She feels so entitled to everything. Me and my sister get so mad at her. She's going through the same thing with her landlord now and decided to go behind my sister's back and ask my sister's husband if she can move into their basement. Me and my sis was like 'really'!! After you tell us what you do, you really expect to be let into one of our homes. That made me identify with your post. Don't worry, alot of times these people's bad habits will be their undoing/be their downfall.


----------



## purplelou

Dashka - it sounds fab and I will look at your pics later :D


----------



## Maddy40

So many updates here, I just love reading. 
Butterfly we're doing some minor renos too, so I'm signing up for your blog. It's taken DH two weeks to paint undercoat on two small walls and sand the skirting boards...suspect I'm going to have to step in soon and take over! 
Viccat such a cute puppy. We have a wild cat that DH would love to replace but I'm not budging on that one. 
LilSluz..well maybe not the WHOLE thread but several hundred pages..it's amazing what you can achieve on a quiet night-shift when you are high on caffein ;)

The TWW is going very slowly for me and I'm only first cycle TTC. I'm going to have to get a life to distract me from the board...


----------



## LilSluz

Twinks - :rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it!

Purps  hope you are having a great day & loved the pic, btw (just been tough for me to get on journals lately!) :hugs:

Dash - so glad you are back! Great job catching up :winkwink: I hope you got Cookie's autograph now that he's a pop start & music video has gone viral...you never know! :haha: Oh - just noticed new post. I do subscribe to the theory that our body will physiologically respond to extended extremes; that there is a connection between mind-body-spirit :shrug: but those are just my thoughts... You will do fine w/the injections, I have lots of confidence in you! Hey, 14 day LP again so far!? :thumbup: :winkwink:



Mirium said:


> Hi ladies,
> Lil Sluz - Your posts are so engaging! The lap I was referring to is a laparoscopy - whereby incisions are made in the abdomen to check for and try to correct problems that could impede conception. I wouldn't mind a lap band to curtail eating though because sometimes I cram myself with too much food... :) but I try to walk to lose weight. The intralipids - was it ordered by your RE's office and is your RE doing the infusion?? My RE does not do it and I am still interested in it.

Mirium - Thanks :blush: Lap -:dohh: I have never heard of that before - that's very interesting! What kinds of things do they look for??? The intralipids were prescribed by my RE, but since we were both new to it he said that I would just have to find a home health agency/infusion service that would do it. I googled & found several in the area (faxed Rx to them) so they just sent a nurse to my home & she did the infusion here! Was about 2 hours - we watched a movie together :haha:. So weird... Btw, it only takes one good :spermy: to make it to that egg! Do you do baby aspirin? Definitely recommend that just in case...




Dwrgi said:


> I could actually smash her face in, which is completely not like me, but I am so mad with her. (Don't worry, I'm not going to do anything mad! I might kidnap her dog though-:haha::haha::haha:)

Dwrgi OMG :rofl:, you had me cracking up, as usual Dwrgi! Always love your posts! But, not loving the situation :trouble: We have dealt with that countless times ourselves so we just have an attorney file the paperwork as soon as they are 2-4 weeks past due & that's that. We've heard every excuse on the book. Used to get me so p*ssed, but now I figure karma is a b*tch that's gonna come around hard & fast! Let them deal with it...breathe in...breathe out...breathe in... Sending cwtches & wait, here we go:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-No-226O0tg&feature=related

Asry - :hi: sweetie! Loving the spoiler! (& that's pretty much where you should be) When you going on 4 weeks' vacay? See above for relaxation/meditation link -I did not even think about YouTube as a great source for getting the music that you were interested in!? Lots there to choose from! :winkwink::flower:

(Yup, goin all techie on you guys, now :haha: ) Ok, for those that did/do prog supps, I have an 8% solution but instructions (in the box) say one every other day  that sound right? Rx instructions basically just said look at box instructions, so? TGIF ladies!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no dwrgi, I was going to ask if your tenant had actually paid up :grr::grr: The cheek of the woman but she will have it all come back and bite her in the face - what happens when she needs a reference from her last landlord in the place she goes next?? Maybe you can post husky sh!t through her door (oh no, it's your house :dohh:) Or maybe you can just change the locks and chuck all her stuff out (yeah I know not such a good idea but would feel good anyway). In any case, yes, leave to the solicitor and let them take the stress and try not to think too much about it (I know, not easy). Do you know who she works for and can you dob her in to her employer? I'm sure they would not be impressed. Maybe just set up some loud music outside the house every night until she can't take it any longer :grr::grr:

Big :hug: hon and yes, listen to the relaxation tunes :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Hello ladies,
I feel so bad that I can never reply and acknowledge everybody's situation because I just can't keep up :shrug: By the time I've read everything and caught up with everybody, I already forgot all the things I wanted to say :dohh: I love it that some of you are so nice and have a personalized comment for each of us. I feel so special when I read my name in here and just wanted to thank you for that! You ladies are truly the best! :hugs: I hope you are all doing well.

AFM, I had cd10 testing yesterday. 3 follies at 16, 18 and 22, lining at 8.5 and E2 at 1400. Nurse called and told me to trigger last night. So I had my very first iui done this morning :happydance: and I have another one tomorrow morning. 

I hope everybody will have a wonderful weekend! :icecream: Lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## purplelou

Owl good luck Hun, I really hope you caught that eggy!


----------



## purplelou

Oh honey, you sound so sad and I wish I could reach and give you a big ole hug now!
When you say give up, do you mean ttc or give up with you oh?
I know you are living apart right now, is there anyway you can be together? I'm sorry if I am talking rubbish, obviously I don't know your circumstances

I am thinking about you and you know we are all here to listen if you want to talk

Big loves xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, I'm still trying to catch up on all the updates from my hoiday, it movs so fast here but there are a few quick comments I want to make

Asryellah - Loving the spoiler :hugs:

Dwrgi - :brat: I feel your pain :hugs:

dashka - What a fab holiday :hugs: And thanks for your thought it may be that if we are ever in the position to consider IVF we may change our minds I guess only time will tell.

Lils - Big hugs for you as usual, You were going to tell me more about your crystals. Would love to chat about them sometime. DH got me the most beautiful moonstone pendent for my birthday this year and he had no idea about it's significants before he picked it out. Odd some people may say, but not me. He wants to be a daddy. :winkwink: 

Lady H - :hugs:

Maddy - I'm also in TWW, I know how you feel :brat:

owl - Don't worry about keeping up, I find it difficult to. I open 2 tabs, one where I feed everyones post and the other with my reply, and I just swap between as I want to right something. But I still miss things out, but these ladies never mind. They know we are all thinking about each other and sending positive vibes:hugs:

Love and hugs to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## nessaw

hello all. am going to try and remember everything so sorry if i miss u out-am still thinking of you.

asry-lovely spoiler.x

dashka-hol sounds fab.

dwrgi-nightmare tenant.try not to let it get to you-easier said than done i know.happy school hols.

owl-i know what u mean.sometimes i write notes down!

honey-sorry you're going through a confusing time.me and my boyf went out together the first time 16 yrs ago at uni then got back together through facebook 3yrs ago.took a big step moving in together 2 yrs ago.hope it works out


----------



## nessaw

got cut off a bit just then!

welcome back lils.

best of luck to all the ladies ttc with or without intervention this month.fingers crossed for you all.

afm finished today.cupboard is bare and boxed up in school hall for my new classroom.counting myself out this month as on cd10 today and have to refrain from dtd from sun onwards due to boyfs sperm analysis.keep forgetting to do opk as got out of the habit last months.generally waiting for all tests and info to come together and appt for infertility/dream clinic.

have a fab weekend and thanks for all ur support.vx


----------



## drsquid

dwrgi= check this guy https://www.sfweekly.com/content/printVersion/1104331/ 

dashka= im good,. just had brown stuff for 1 day. all has been good since. doc wasnt worried about my cervix (which was my big concern). she is the one who did the leep and said she is always conservative and that it was plenty long.


----------



## padbrat

Sorry guys working full time and packing solo is kinda taking it out of me... so will try my best to keep up...

Dwrgi we had a tenant who trashed our house, refused to move and stopped paying rent... you know how we solved it? Hubby is good friends with the Army Heavy Weight Boxing Champion and he and a few of his boxing mates went round and nicely asked the guy to leave... funnily enough he went that day.... but of course you should go the legal route! LOL

Hey Dash welcome back from hols!

Honey so sorry you are at a cross roads in life... no one can tell you what to do.. only you know. It is hard though and we can listen (hugs)

Good luck you IUI'ers!

Pleased to hear everything is OK Drs
Lils... oooo FF guru, why do I have a massive dip in my chart... question.. yesterday I woke at 6.40 at took temp, got 35.9 didn't move out of bed and went back to sleep and then retook at 7am (which is the time I normally take temp) and it was 36.4.... how can it vary so much in 20 mins??? So I put the 35.9 temp in and got this big drop in temp... unfortunately Hubby woke me up at 6.00am this morning so couldn't temp.... what do you reckon? Am I out? 

Hey everyone else!


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I feel so bad that I can never reply and acknowledge everybody's situation because I just can't keep up :shrug: By the time I've read everything and caught up with everybody, I already forgot all the things I wanted to say :dohh: I love it that some of you are so nice and have a personalized comment for each of us. I feel so special when I read my name in here and just wanted to thank you for that! You ladies are truly the best! :hugs: I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM, I had cd10 testing yesterday. 3 follies at 16, 18 and 22, lining at 8.5 and E2 at 1400. Nurse called and told me to trigger last night. So I had my very first iui done this morning :happydance: and I have another one tomorrow morning.
> 
> I hope everybody will have a wonderful weekend! :icecream: Lots of love! :hugs:

Good luck Owl-hope it does the trick! FX!!! Lots of R&R, good food, lots of sleep, and hopefully catch a cold (will lower the immune system!)! NO stressing!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Super super quickie!

Love to everybody, btw.

Honey-am so sorry that you are feeling like this. How do you think your OH would react if you actually got PG? If he is unsure, then you can't rely on him, and you HAVE to be able to rely on him for co-parenting, etc. You might have to make the decision that you're prepared to go it alone and invest all your energies into finding somebody that WANTS to be with you, and has no doubts at all. Commitment phobes are not good for the soul. Perhaps he needs a gentle reminder that you can't put your life on hold for him like this? I so feel for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad-what the heck is happening with your temps? Hope somebody can answer you. As for tenant, would be VERY tempting to involve the heavies, but I'd get the book thrown at me in the courts. :nope::nope: 

Dr S-I shall look at that link later. Thanks! Glad everything's cleared up, :hugs:

Ness-it's a complete pain not being able to DTD cos of tests and analysis, there is no doubt about that. But will be worth it in the end! 

Gotta run, gotta go out! Bugger, time's flown, Axxxx


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Mirium

Happy weekend ladies - :wave:,

I have not figured out how to incorporate multiple quotes from prior posts into my post yet so here I go... :)

Asry - you're probably right that it was just lubrication/added fluid leaking in prior IUI's. I hope so... :) Thanks. I laid down for 15 mins after the IUI.

Dashka - your vacation was the way to go... :)

Honeybee - I hope that things fall into place with your OH. As Dwrgi said, it all depends on what you can cope with and also, how urgent it is for you to have a commitment. All you can do is choose what you know and decide is best for you - taking everything into consideration. Such is life...:hugs: :hugs:.

Lil Sluz - Yes, the laparoscopy is an attempt to - I'll quote WebMD - 'Find conditions that can make it hard for a woman to become pregnant. These conditions include cysts, adhesions, fibroids, and infection. Laparoscopy may be done after initial infertility tests do not show the cause for the infertility.' It is also done to check for and treat endometriosis. It is usually outpatient surgery - although done under local or general anesthesia - whereby you can go home the same day. Most people go back to feeling normal about 2-3 days after it's done. Of course, there are cases where nothing is found and infertility is still 'unexplained' or they possibly find something adverse like tubal damage being so bad that they still end up advising IVF. There has been instances where an HSG show open tubes but there is still damage to the tubes. Seems like that could happen after a bad infection. Also, it seems like some people have 'silent' infections that could cause damage too but no need to worry - that's probably rare. Some people get pregnant after doing the laparoscopy. I don't know what percentage though.

I have been doing baby aspirin and the steroid - dexamethasone for months girlie. Some months I even did lovenox/blood thinner injections during the 2ww..man I've tried almost everything... :). That's why I thought - the logical next steps are the lap, then IVF (if I can afford). Hopefully, I am pleasantly surprised with a BFP before it gets to that.

You 'kicked ass' and went out there and found the best treatment you could. That's awesome. I will look into finding an agency in my area that does intralipids. Regarding the progesterone, right now I am doing 200mg orally morning and evening starting 3dpo. The RE I had seen in NY had recommended waiting for a BFP first and then doing suppositories/vaginally - 200mg in morning & 400mg at night so different REs has different prescriptions. I was of the impression that it's use should be consistent though so that you don't have a significant drop of the levels in your body since there's concern that - that could cause miscarriage so I don't like the idea of every other day but your RE would know better of course. Take care and all the best for this cycle!!

Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## purplelou

Pad ...could that be an implantation dip?? Fingers crossed chick chicky for a pink sticky! Good luck with the packing!

Lils great that you got new opionions! It's helpful to have fresh eyes going over your details!

Dwrgi my dh said the same as pad, does she have any burly men friends who could "help" your tenant move? Naughty him! Hope you are doing ok lovely!
and
Nessaw and dwrgi -schools out for summer!! Yay ?..ladies enjoy your break, you totally deserve it!
Miriam is your lap booked lovely? Good luck with it!!

Honey oh sweetie it sounds like the hardest decision ever to have to make! You must follow your heart and do what is best for you! If oh is willingly ttc with you he has got the commitment though it would seem? Big loves xxxxx

DrS omg !! I read that article, what cheeky huggers those people are! How are you doing? Have the spotting all stopped xx

Huge loves to frols and asry and madelaine xxx

And hi to chicken and owl. I love both your avatars they always make me smile!

Hi to butterfly, off to catch up on your blog now, hoping it'll rouse me into action to paint the skirting board in the bathroom...I know it's a tiny project in comparison to yours but I'm hoping for inspiration!

Vaccat, I saw a pup today just like yours, he was all feet and ears bumbling along on the lead! Bless!

DrH are you on your trip now? If so have a fab time! Big Basildon :hugs: :haha:

Dashka I loved your pics on fb! They are fab, it looks like such a fun place! Xx

Ladies with journals, I have written in those too xxx

Big hugs to anyone I haven't named, we are watching the golf on tv and I find it very soothing, to the point where it makes me quite drowsy! :haha: so I'm not quite with it! Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello gorgeous ladies!

It seems that even the Hollywood stars understand where we're coming from: 

*Nature has got it all wrong: When you are younger, it should be harder to get pregnant, and as you get older it should be easier. When you are so ready, you cant do it to save your life. And when you are 21, you are so not ready, but you are ripe as could be. The eggs should become more developed the older you get, not die slowly from the day youre born. Thats one thing God got wrong.  Halle Berry *

I hope you're all having a smashing weekend.

Much love and :hugs:

C xx


----------



## drsquid

purple- only had it the one day. started feeling sick yesterday. kinda sucks. was supposed to go to a friends bday party today but it is an hour drive (at least) each way. driving through san francisco on a saturday night is never fun. think im going to have to beg off


----------



## purplelou

DrS have a nice rest instead!

Tigerlilly how are the meda treating you? I hope your not getting side effects!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
just going by memory - so I will have to do in several parts....

Owl - Good luck with the IUI!!

Honeybee - I'm so sorry that you are going through this.... it is really a tough decision and I hope somehow you guys can work it out and it it what your heart needs/longs for.

Nessaw - glad to hear you're all done now! Enjoy!

Dr S - glad to hear that spotting stopped.... :)


----------



## dashka

Pad - hope that is an implantation dip hun!!.... a pinky one.... Also I hope the packing gets easier - it must be really hard on you.... be careful just in case ok?:hugs:

Tigerlily - that quote is sooooo true!!!:thumbup: Hope your meds are treating you ok :hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you feeling hun with the meds etc?? Can you tell your tenant you have some 'police' friends...:winkwink::winkwink: that you can introduce her too?? Hope you don't have to worry about that soon anymore.:hugs::kiss:

HA - I'm so sorry hun - just wrote in your journal too.... sending you giant hugs:hugs:

Mirium - sounds like you have been through a lot too hun.... I hope you get some answers soon and a beautiful BFP at the end :hugs:

Lils - hope you are doing ok and hope the meds are going well??:hugs::kiss:

Butterfly - good luck at your info night!:hugs:

Hello to everyone I missed - hugs and loves to all!

AFM - :witch: arrived this AM.... I knew it when I saw spotting last night....So this cycle I had 12 day LP.... (as I manually changed my ovulation date since FF wasn't jiving with other signs) Just as I thought - My RE app't is tomorrow (Mon) and I'll be CD2 (and have to get an internal u/s right away).... I am a bit nervous :wacko: of the unknown. I can't believe it's already here. This clinic is supposed to be really high tech and really fab.... so way different from the one I went to about 8 years ago which was a small one (in a converted house)....

I have to keep telling myself not to take anything personally - as I am really sensitive and may get turned off by what they say (went to my sister's doc about 5 years ago and he said some things I thought were really insulting - but believe it or not - I am now waiting to see him again! since he is so good).:dohh: The one I am going to tomorrow has a good reputation so hopefully it will work out... just really far (have to drive and take transit downtown).

Have to remind myself - that as long as they know what they are doing and can get me preggers - it doesn't matter what their personality is like...:wacko::winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Dashka, sorry about the witch! But good luck at your appointment today xx thinking of you xxxx


Ladies ..I cannot believe its Monday......... Again!!!


----------



## drsquid

im still awake on sunday so... just over 30 min left of my weekend.. i hate it if i dont go to bed super early. i have trouble going to sleep and then regret it in the am... sigh. perhaps it was my super healthy dinner of jellybellies (im sick of "ruining" foods i like cause i feel ill after i eat them.. figure i cant go off jelly beans)


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka, so sorry the old hag bag came. You knew she would. Please try not to worry about the appointment. I know that docs CAN be abrupt, but like you write, see it as a small price for lots of answers and advice. I shall be thinking of you and looking forward to your update. GL. xx

Purple, I'm writing this from my bed! My first lie-in! Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Dashka hope the meet goes well and they give you some positive info :thumbup:

Dwrgi I am also in bed :haha: had a busy weekend with the house so I might just laze and get some SUN happydance:) today! Hope the needle stabbing is going ok :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've just got up - am very jealous of those of you in bed! Dwrgi - enjoy your first day off, Butterfly - definitely get some sunshine today - we still haven't got any up here! 

Dashka - I know what you mean about rude people - it's really hard not to take it personally. 

Dr S - it's 9am & now I want jelly beans!


----------



## Dwrgi

Well girls, just come back from the scan. There are FIVE follicles in total, no little ones, and that is it. Three in one ovary and two in the other, measuring 8-11mm. Apparently, my baseline scan last week showed not many antral follicles either, so the dosage I am taking hasn't caused this result. 

The womb lining is looking good, apparently, which suggests oestrogen which suggests eggs. 

Right, I need clear headed thinking here. There is no guarantee that I shall get five eggs from five follicles. 

Do I go ahead with it, or do I pull the plug on it? I know that my clinic hopes for 8 eggs for each client, but, regardless, you won't get this from all patients. I know that after last summer's disasterous result (when I DID actually have far more follicles), I can't bear to throw away another £4000 (drugs have already been paid for). I just don't have it. I also DO NOT want to go through a scenario where I KNOW it is over before I begin. It was the worst feeling in the world last summer, and I feel the same happening again. 

Positives for going ahead-one of those five follicles MAY contain a good egg. It's a big MAY. I am 41 and my amh is LOW (I haven't got a clue what it is since last May and that was before two IVF stimms, so it will be even lower). Will I regret pulling the plug, and always wonder 'What if...?' But can I afford to be that indulgent???

I feel like crying but I'm trying to hold it together. My OH and I aren't speaking either as his Precious Ma has gone away, and is texting him constantly, it's just sickening. FFS. I'm just going to call him Timmy from now on. 

I am more and more inclined towards the DE scenario, but I'd need time to save up for that. I just can't trust my old eggs any longer. 

Suggestions, advice???? 

Thank you all, Axxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Dwrgi - I wish I had more experience with IVF so that I could give proper advice :hugs:..... but you only need 1 good one right? My sister's doc is the only doc we know that will go ahead with even one to transfer. Oh this must be such a hard decision to make. And you sound so alone..... wish I could give you a hug girl.:hugs::kiss:
Does OH think you should go for it? Last time you said you had more follicles - but how many of them were of this size?

Oh hun - I hope you go with what's in your heart and we'll be here to support you.:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

oh Dwrgi - like Dashka - I wish I was an IVF expert, so I could you!!

how are these eggs looking in cpmparison to last time?? 

if you stopped right now... would you always be wondering "what if" 
also if you stopped now, how much (sorry to talk about money) would you be saving?? 
if you went ahead and did DE....how much would this cost?? - is there a massive saving to make by stopping now and going with DE?? - would this mean you could ahead quicker with a DE cycle for example???

Im trying to think of questions for you here that might help...... 
sorry - Im not helping really.
DH needs a kick up the backside - now is not a time for his mommy!!!

huge loves to you chick :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

ohh - what does you FS recommend, have you been able to speak to anyone there to discuss it??


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi - I am not knowledgeable about IVF either however my advice to you would be to ask your RE as much questions as possible. Also, would you be continuing with stimming meds/what cycle day scan is this? If so, maybe more eggs will grow. It seems like some women get pregnant with small amount of follies since all you need is one. I am inclined to say - give it a shot but, of course it depends on how much risk you can bear to take. Big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: dear.


----------



## manuiti

Dwrgi - Remember my result. I had 4 follies in the running (all on my left ovary, my right one went on strike), a 5th one appeared in the last few days, I had no small ones. They retrieved 4 mature eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 normally, both were put back and both stuck! Ok, so I lost them both in the end, but that bit might have just been an unlucky fluke... that's what I'm hoping anyway. Anyway, as my RE said, it's nothing to do with quantity and everything to do with quality. You only need one good one to make a baby. But that's just me, I know I'm never going to get high numbers of eggs so I'll always continue, even if there's just one in the running as I've got to take every chance I can get.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry that I didn't get on here earlier A, what a tough decision. :nope:

OK, so this is what I would think:


How much will you save by pulling the plug now?
If you pulled the plug now would they give you a different dosage of stimms next time and hope to get more eggs?
How bothered are you about using your own eggs?

OK I think that is the questions I would ask myself. So, if you save a heck of a lot of money pulling the plug now then that is one yes. If they don't have any answers as to whether they think they would get more eggs with different drugs next time then that is two yeses (?). And if you are not that worried about whether you use DE or your own then that is 3 yeses and personally I would probably pull the plug and save the money for a DE IVF. But that is just me and I get what Manu is saying about the fact that there might be one or two good ones in there, but what if there isn't? And what if they don't fertilise? I know, big what ifs. 

OK so that is my opinion and I know everyone won't agree but such is life :flower:

Big hugs hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Honeybee73

Dwrgi said:


> Well girls, just come back from the scan. There are FIVE follicles in total, no little ones, and that is it. Three in one ovary and two in the other, measuring 8-11mm. Apparently, my baseline scan last week showed not many antral follicles either, so the dosage I am taking hasn't caused this result.
> 
> The womb lining is looking good, apparently, which suggests oestrogen which suggests eggs.
> 
> Right, I need clear headed thinking here. There is no guarantee that I shall get five eggs from five follicles.
> 
> Do I go ahead with it, or do I pull the plug on it? I know that my clinic hopes for 8 eggs for each client, but, regardless, you won't get this from all patients. I know that after last summer's disasterous result (when I DID actually have far more follicles), I can't bear to throw away another £4000 (drugs have already been paid for). I just don't have it. I also DO NOT want to go through a scenario where I KNOW it is over before I begin. It was the worst feeling in the world last summer, and I feel the same happening again.
> 
> Positives for going ahead-one of those five follicles MAY contain a good egg. It's a big MAY. I am 41 and my amh is LOW (I haven't got a clue what it is since last May and that was before two IVF stimms, so it will be even lower). Will I regret pulling the plug, and always wonder 'What if...?' But can I afford to be that indulgent???
> 
> I feel like crying but I'm trying to hold it together. My OH and I aren't speaking either as his Precious Ma has gone away, and is texting him constantly, it's just sickening. FFS. I'm just going to call him Timmy from now on.
> 
> I am more and more inclined towards the DE scenario, but I'd need time to save up for that. I just can't trust my old eggs any longer.
> 
> Suggestions, advice????
> 
> Thank you all, Axxxxxx
> :hugs:

I tunk everyone have covered everything I was thinking, I wish I had some experience to be able to give you good advice. Go with your heart and guy instincts after taking all the good advice.

I can give you a big virtual hug though if it helps a little :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

:hi: honey - how are you doing chick?? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Tigerlilly - are you scanning tomorrow??? I hope I have that right, good luck lovely!!


----------



## ksluice

Hey Dwrgi--AHHHH! Its terrible how often things have no clear answer throughout IVF!! I think its the worst part about this whole process. I don't know why getting pregnant has to feel so much like you're going to the casino. 

Am I remembering correctly that this is an early scan? I am wondering if there is a window here where you can get some more information before deciding. I think I would want to see how things were looking closer to ER before deciding, but that is me, and of course you incur more cost the more scans you do...

Like you, Im 41 and the genetic odds are stacked against of our little eggs, but if they fertilize and grow to day 3 or day 5, that is already helping to screen some of that. Supposedly the stats for us are generally 1:10 (about a 10% genetically normal rate). If you have 5 follicles and they make 5 eggs...to me, you're stacking the deck pretty well with that one. Of course we would rather have 20 eggs, but...

So, that is my 2 cents...I would do a couple more scans and hope that those follicles keep going. Maybe decide on a threshold where if it gets worse than that, you stop? And of course, if you could have that conversation with your RE, and they agreed, to me, that would be very reassuring.


----------



## owl35

dwrgi, I agree with butterfly. I think that would be exactly my thought process. I'm so sorry that you have to make such a tough decision :( It's just so unfair. We hold onto the little tiny bit of hope that "maybe this is the cycle -no matter how bad it looks, it just takes one good egg, right?". And that tiny bit of hope can cost a lot of money...


----------



## tigerlily1975

Lovely Dwrgi :hugs:

That is a real toughie, hun. The fact that you're having doubts, makes me think that you are leaning towards to cancelling this cycle. Could you have a good chat with the clinic, to see what they suggest? I know they're obviously thinking about £££s, but they also want the best for you. If you move on to DE, is there a long-wait to get started? I'm sure you will make the right decision for you and we'll support you all the way :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Daksha :hugs: How did it go with your new RE? I hope they made you feel comfortable and positive! It's all about taking that first step :hugs: 

Hey lovely Purple-lady! How are you doing? I hope you and bumpette are doing okay in this heat. Thanks for checking up on me (you're such a sweetie!). Yep, jabs are going okay. Husband has been doing them (I just can't bring myself to do it... such a wuss!), but I really do wish they could produce the drugs in a yummy spread (preferably chocolate) that you could just slather on toast and eat! I think I got confused (I'm blonde, so it's not unusual) about my scan date, it's on Thursday 2nd Aug. I've not noticed any side-effects so far, but I keep waiting for that cartoon moment when I take a glug of water and it all pours out through all the needle holes! :haha: 

Beautiful Butterfly! How's the house going? Good luck with the adoption meeting, I hope you get some excellent info :hugs:

Big :hi: and :hugs: to all, I hope you're surviving Monday. 

The sun comes out and everything feels a bit better... strange that? Although, we're contending with full-on Olympic set-up down here. We've the Olympic torch tomorrow, then again down the Thames on Friday and we've the cycling road-race over the weekend. Booking a driving lesson during this period was not one of my brightest ideas! :rofl:

Tootle-pip!

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls! Thanks for all your help and advice.:hugs:

It's a funny thing, isn't it? This idea of the completely unpalatable; when the doors close in your face, you HAVE to be realistic and consider them. 

I CANNOT justify going ahead with the cycle with five follicles. If I had eight eggs from 14 follicles, or whatever it was in March, then that suggests I might only have 2-3 eggs. OMG-I DO NOT want a repeat of last summer, that was the pits: two eggs and no fertilization. 

If we cancel now, then we are out of pocket by £800, which are the drugs I've paid for. I don't know whether we'd have to pay for the scans I've had. My clinic are pretty chilled about these things. If we went for IUI, then we'd need to pay £600, which is nothing in comparison to doing an IMSI cycle, at £4000. However, is there any point doing an IUI at my age with my amh? 

If I had the same number of follicles as I did in March, I'd be happy to go ahead, but I don't so I'm not!!! If we cancel now, we can put the £4k towards the donor egg cycle (65% success rates with the Spanish partner clinic that my clinic uses), which costs just over £7k. I cannot bear the prospect of failing with this cycle, after having paid the £4k to go ahead, we just don't have that money. If money was no object, I'd carry on and see this cycle through. 

More and more of me is leaning towards DE-does it matter how your child is achieved? It will be my body that nourishes that embryo, my body that helps grow the placenta, umbilical chord, etc. It will grow up seeing my mannerisms and characteristics, etc. 

So, it is 5% versus 65%. If you're a statistician, you'd say, without any doubt, the DE route. I just needed to go through this to be able to say, it just won't work with my own eggs. My heart hasn't been in this cycle, I have never thought it would work, and I feel that I have been carrying on because I HAD to do it. But, clearly, my body just doesn't have the eggs to give. (Bar stewards). So, I need to get real and stop fantasising that I will be that 5%. 

My consultant has asked if I want to do one more scan again on Wednesday, or whether I want to stop this cycle now, or just do IUI as there are defo eggs there, according to the womb lining. Hmm, just need to sleep on this now and see where I'm at tomorrow. 

It's blinking pantsville USA, I must say. 

Dashka-HUGE good luck to you tomorrow. Ask for an amh test, and also ask whether your docs will be testing for immunes, and incorporating those into the mix. Ask him what his % success is with women your age. I shall be thinking of you and hoping that he gives you good answers (and s0d AF-she is sooooo unimportant, and they will have seen it all before!). 

Big loves to all,
Axxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Aww Dwrgi... this is all pants my lovely.. what a dilemma...

though it does sound like you have made your mind up about this cycle...

however, not that I mean to be the voice of doom.. or add to the confusion... merely add another angle to this tangle.

I have been through the mental and physical turmoil of DE.... now from my experience my (at the time) 39 year old body coped beautifully with the drugs... text book ovary shut down and perfect womb thickness... we had 5 grade a embies.. 2 put in.. and I have every faith in the consultant... but it still failed..

What I am trying to say is that don't put all your faith into de either. Like IVF they say on average they need 3 goes to have a success ..... we put all our faith into it and were crushed when it failed. Not that I am saying the same thing would happen to you... but it cost us 6500 and nothing to show for it, which we are still paying off..

It is a risk like all things of this nature chick. You need to decide if you want to take the gamble. 

(hugs)


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Aww Dwrgi... this is all pants my lovely.. what a dilemma...
> 
> though it does sound like you have made your mind up about this cycle...
> 
> however, not that I mean to be the voice of doom.. or add to the confusion... merely add another angle to this tangle.
> 
> I have been through the mental and physical turmoil of DE.... now from my experience my (at the time) 39 year old body coped beautifully with the drugs... text book ovary shut down and perfect womb thickness... we had 5 grade a embies.. 2 put in.. and I have every faith in the consultant... but it still failed..
> 
> What I am trying to say is that don't put all your faith into de either. Like IVF they say on average they need 3 goes to have a success ..... we put all our faith into it and were crushed when it failed. Not that I am saying the same thing would happen to you... but it cost us 6500 and nothing to show for it, which we are still paying off..
> 
> It is a risk like all things of this nature chick. You need to decide if you want to take the gamble.
> 
> (hugs)

I know, it's a HUGE gamble. I do remember your experience, and I know it doesn't always work out. It is the pits. I guess I'm thinking 5% odds with my own eggs, and 65% with DE through IVI Valencia. IDK, it just makes more SENSE to do that. 

Hey, I hope Purps is right and that WAS an implantation dip! FX for you hun, Axxx And Pink FX too!! xxx


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi- it's an awful choice to have to make, but, like all things in life, I think we all feel better when we have A plan in place! 
What you have said sounds completely logical...if there was a way to KNOW That DE would absolutely definitely work........
It sounds like your docs are on your side too, giving you options.


Big loves Hun xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Tigerlilly -it's probably me that confused...it doesn't take a lot :haha:
Anyway I'm glad you are getting on ok with the meds! And well done your dh for doing the jabs ..what a star! I do injections every single day and have done for the last 20 + years...but honestly I don't think I could inject myself!

I'm am thinking of you and hoping that August is your lucky month xxxxxxx


----------



## owl35

dashka, good luck with your appointment today! Let us know how it went! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi I know you will make the right decision for you. I can't imagine how hard it must be. Just wanted to send you :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

A, if you do decide to cancel the cycle then I am thinking that maybe it would be a good idea to do IUI for the £600. If you have got 5 eggs waiting there then it might be worth taking advantage of that fact :flower: Otherwise just make sure that you get in some well timed :sex: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ETA Oh, I posted about the adoption info evening on my journal. Basically I am still in 2 minds about what to do :dohh:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi  Oh honey :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: :friends: I would definitely go w/IUI this cycle so you have one last chance with own eggs. Its not much more & you have 5 ripe ones there (already) & have paid 800 on meds  whats another 600? Then you can also relieve the what-ifs about these 5 eggs I hope & pray with every prayer, reiki, energy~~~ in me that this will be it! But if its not, Id do DE if you are open to it which sounds like you are. But at least you can go into DE with knowing you tried one last time. With DE, you can be 50  its not your uterus that gets old, so you can actually afford to wait a little (no monthly tik-toks) Just sent you long-distance healing energy :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

You know that we are all here for you :friends::friends::friends:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly &#8211; I was thinking the same thing w/the music (Dwrgi's tenant)! :haha: :winkwink: Just read your journal. I struggle w/the very same thoughts about kids in general if that helps? I can't even say what I'd do but if you can think of the next 50 years of your life, would you rather see someone you nurtured & loved in it growing with you, or would you rather have memories such as traveled to exotic places? (there's no right answer, just a question to think about...) :hugs:

Owl &#8211; Yeah, a lot of times I&#8217;ll keep up a Word doc so I can comment as I go & very minimal risk for losing it (bc that&#8217;s the worst after a long post!). Good luck on IUI & welcome to the 2WW!!! :dust:

Bumble &#8211; Oh honey :sad2: I&#8217;m so sorry you are going thru this. What a shitty thing to go thru at our age, too with the obvious looming overhead! :nope: Just curious, if you give OH the ultimatum &#8211; move together or split (in a nicer way of course), what would he do? Maybe it&#8217;s the bereavement. If he is trying to get over serious some stuff, then you can&#8217;t really force him, but you can talk to him gently about your concerns & see what he recommends you guys do? Sending FL sunshine & big :hugs: your way

Chicken &#8211; ah yes, I remember saying something about crystals! I&#8217;ve got some fertility ones I charged up at Stonehenge, The Tor, Chalice Well, Entrance to Fairyland, Tintagel Castle, merlin&#8217;s cave, Glastonbury Abbey, Glastonbury churches & some other places. They are Boji stones &#8211; one&#8217;s female & one&#8217;s male. Female goes on left ovary & male on rt. They aren&#8217;t magnetic, however when you hold them they pull toward each other &#8211; like they can&#8217;t stand being apart. I set them down apart one day & came back & they were together (awww how cute :hugs: ) :haha: I&#8217;m very new to crystals though, what does moonstone do?

Nessaw &#8211; Yay for last day of school! :yipee: Lucky lady!

Pad &#8211; I don&#8217;t have a really good history of charts to compare to & your past charts were a bit sporadic, so I&#8217;ll just say I am hoping upon hope that is an implantation dip! I don&#8217;t wanna give false hope, but I think it was like 23% preggers get them & maybe 11% non-preggers get them? (I got them both times pregs this year) So odds still in favor & keeping everythibng crossed! :winkwink: FX!!!!! :dust: (Oh, you did right &#8211; keep first temp since that was the most sleep :thumbup: )

Mirium &#8211; that worries me now about the suppositories? Unless its just designed to slowly release prog in system? :nope::shrug: Crap. I better call. So Lap sounds a lot like hysteroscopy? I got one of those & removed septum. However, I guess Lap also finds infections & tubal issues which aren&#8217;t the focus of hysteron &#8211; good for you, heck why not try it? But yes, hoping you don&#8217;t need it!!!

DrS &#8211; glad things going well! :thumbup: :winkwink:

Purps &#8211; golf, yes I don&#8217;t know how DH can watch it 6? hrs straight. I need to record it & play it on nights I can&#8217;t sleep :haha: :hugs:

Dashka &#8211; Oh honey, I&#8217;m sorry :witch: came. :nope::hugs: But on a brighter side, how did your appt go?!?! On edge of my seat here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LadyH - FX for Wed night :winkwink: :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else out there!

So sorry I haven&#8217;t been able to come on &#8211; meant to come on over weekend but apparently had to throw a last-minute party.:shrug: One of those where DH had a little too much :beer: & just started inviting EVERYONE to my house for a party the next day :haha:. Oh well, was fun.:drunk: I have re-AMH test, prog test (why if on supp&#8217;s?) & a glucose tolerance test tomorrow morning. Oh, and apparently I may have fractured my foot at church on Fri 13th (funeral). My foot is all bruised up for 10 days now, a knot sticking out & hurts to put in a shoe. Got xrays this morning but had to send them off. I thought it was just the blood thinners that&#8217;s why I waited so long :shrug::nope: Oh well.

But so many important things going on with you ladies this cycle & next! *I SMELL SOME BFP&#8217;s IN THE AIR & HAVING GREAT FEELINGS ABOUT 35+ TTC#1 THIS SUMMER!!! * *Let's get that fairy up off her arse & get moving again!!! * (Between Pad's Magic Kingdom fairy-beating & my visit to Fairyland, how could she not have gotten the message?! :haha: ) :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

:flower::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely ladies have been Internet less and my god this causes physical symptoms like sweaty palms racing hearts how life has changed. I've been away for six day for work and am now packing for Asia I have to be at the airport in four hours. 

Dwrgi toss a coin. Heads is de and iui this cycle. Tails is isce. The way you feel when you see the result will tell u what ur heart wants. Thinking of you. What a dilemma.

Purps you basildon buddy you - FYI purps and I have worked together how's that for six degrees of separation...I hope the bump is blissful as to your double bump dr s

Ilisuz sorry about the foot and the funeral pants to quote pad

Nessaw have a fab holiday

Am keen to try fert acupuncture and crystals on my retun

Dash sorry about af

Pad good luck pink fairy dresses coming your way

Bumble good luck with the man. You deserve a ten out of ten. I know you'll make the right decision about the future for you.

Owl good luck for the tww.

Signing off till Bangkok



Tiger and


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry - saw your chart... :hug:

HA - I see you lurking, honey & I'm so, so sorry!!! :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

DrH - have a great time in Bangkok! And hey, maybe you can do some of that while away... :haha: (so immature, I know...) :shrug:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
Dwrgi  oh hun I think Dr. Hs suggestion with the coin is a good one  to see how your heart really feels when decision is made for you. I was inclined to agree with Manu and Ksluice, but it sounds like you are really open to DE and that is great... and it sounds like you are comfortable with it. If you decide not to go ahead with IVF on this one  then I probably would at least do IUI (Im assuming youve confirmed tubes open right?) Getting another scan Wed is a good idea too  you never know that just might help you make the decision easier. You poor thing you must be so stressed .... hope the tenant thing gets resolved soon too. Sending you giant hugs:hugs::hugs:

Tiger  glad to hear that the jabs are coming along fine.... We have to wait another week for your scan... Good Luck hun!:thumbup::hugs:

Pad  So sorry just saw your chart hun.....:hugs::hugs::nope: RATS!!

Butterfly  need to check your journal  hope the info night went ok:hugs:

Lils  oh no your foot!!:nope: Hope it gets better soon  that must be awful if you cant put shoes on. Good luck with other tests.... Hope work isnt too stressful and really hoping this is a good month for you.:hugs::kiss:

HA  so sorry again if youre lurking :hugs::hugs:

Dr. H- have a great time in Asia! Enjoy yourself ...:thumbup::hugs:

Purple, Asry, Froliky, Dr S , Madeline  hope our pregger ladies are doing well....:hugs::kiss:

Honey  hope you are feeling better:hugs:

Ksluice & Owl & Chicken  hope this is the month for you:thumbup::hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - I'll put in a separate post - It's a long one....:wacko:


----------



## nessaw

hi folks.

dwrgi-i'll put my two penneth in for what its worth and go with butterfly and lils on the iui route. sorry am no more help on a pretty impossible decision.x

am at my mums waiting for the olympic torch to come past.v exciting!off to see niece and nephew in devon tom.glad for the change in weather.

tons of summer baby dust to all.vx


----------



## dashka

AFM - had my app't with the RE yesterday and we were there for 3 hours. :wacko:(they did warn us though) I was impressed on how quickly they move with everything. He was nice, but did RUSH us a lot (think all docs are like that)- was asking a billion questions and I could barely give a proper answer before he asked the next one. He asked me repeatedly why I waited so long before getting another opinion etc.... I told him that we adopted and really didn't think we were going to try any longer and also that I was against IVF before.... (never mind the cost) He wasn't interested in anything re: my sister's immune testing (Dr. Beers' center) -said he worked with Dr.Beer when he was alive and it just hasn't been proven)... he didn't want to discuss that at all. I got 2 ultrasounds - first one by technician and 2nd a quick one by him - but it was a little awkward as there was another MALE doctor (shadowing him during the whole app't and the exam/ and u/s....):dohh::wacko: No problem with one male doc in the room - but somehow seems weird with 2 ??:wacko: When he quickly examined me he said my uterus and ovaries look good on screen and had lots of antral folllicles. He sent us both for bloodwork yesterday right away.

So next Tues. I'm going to hospital for and HSG with xray (apparently I think the one I did 8 yrs ago may have only been the sono type with saline -not with xray and dye and they get a better picture with this.... but it's been so long and with another doc that I can't even remember :dohh:)... I didn't even know there were 2 types. But don't remember the xray part. I believe they called it HSG then too.

Here are bloods he tested me for: (most of which I paid for)
AMH (re-tested)
Anti-Card, IgG, IgA, IgM, CA, CHL
B2GP IgG
B2GP1 IgM

all together 17 vials... and on CD2 of AF - so I felt woozy afterward :wacko: but nothing new - have had tons of blood drawn before. Took some iron as soon as I got home.
I don't even know what some of them are above... He moved so quickly - and think he would have been insulted had I pulled out my list of bloodwork - especially after I saw his reaction to the immune testing. I believe I've had most of the ones above done before. I don't see anything about MTHFR above.... argh....:wacko:

So here is the part that I don't get ---having put my verbal answers together - he says he thinks I have some degree of endometriosis and that may be part of the problem.... BUT would have to do a laparoscopy to confirm....and that takes 3-4 months to get into.... so they are booking that app't... BUT I don't know if I believe him - I kept saying that I don't have all the symptoms (ie. pain with intercourse, really heavy periods with a lot of pain etc)..... He said it didn't matter - that you don't necessarily have to have them all to have it.... He kept asking why my last clinic never sent me for more tests etc.... :dohh: OK - I know it's my fault why I never pushed further in the past... but then again if I had I wouldn't have our little AD... and don't regret anything there.:winkwink:

So I don't really know what to believe... He asked me whether I need to take pain medication for cramps at AF... I said usually the first day only and only homeopathic stuff (never Advil or anything) and it's not that bad... and he said the fact that I have to take it every month on the first day is a sign.... (also frequent urination and fatigue prior to AF coming) I also get painful legs on the first day of AF... And day before or 1st day of AF usually looser BM (TMI)... but nothing major.... My MIL and SIL both had much heavier and much more painful periods and never had problems conceiving.

My DH is going for another SA too - but this time they are going to do the DNA fragmentation (costs $195).... he never had that part done before.

We are booked in to see RE again on Sept.4th for followup with all the results and action plan. So he is going to book the laparoscopy for 3-4 months (as it takes that long to get in) and if we need it we'll do it and if he thinks we don't by then then we'll cancel.

Sorry for the long post !!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - Never apologize for long post, sweetie, we are all very interested to hear the deets & we like to hear other Dr opinions.

Wow, well very happy he was thorough & that you have loads of follies! :thumbup: :happydance: Seems like too little blood tests to me, but I'm not a Dr & maybe he was taking everything together & felt it unnecessary to do more? :shrug: I would have thought he'd pull out all the stops given your history of very LTTC - Level I & II Immunes, but what do I know? You can always ask when you see him next, if it bothers you & you would like to cover all the bases. HSG great idea - you may have had the sono which can also be called an "SHG" (yeah, I know they just HAD to use the same letters :wacko: ).

As far as endo, however, I am inclining to be more with you. Does this guy know how MANY women take aspirin, motrin or ibuprofen the first 1-4 days of AF??? Um, let's see - pretty much everyone I know (& me)! Along with :wine: & you name it... But I dunno much about endo. Its really good they booked a lap for you now, though, so that when the time comes you can take it or leave it - smart move!

I am very happy you went, are you? Wasn't too terrible was it? I know it can raise more Q's than A's, but just to start eliminating potential causes should make you feel good. When is follow-up? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Good afternoon ladies, I am just caught up ....

Dashka - wow there is lot to be done and a lot that has been done! Do you feel like all bases have been covered? It certainly sounds like your doc is thorough!

Dwrgi good luck tomorrow at the scan, how are you doing on making a decision? Big loves xxx

Lils sorry to hear about your poor foot! Ouchie!!

Pad:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly big loves xxxx I'm very interested in your adoption journey!

DhH ohhh have a lovely lovely holiday! It sounds fab. 
Ladies can you believe that on a little ole thread like this on a site like this, you could meet someone you used to know?! Freaky but yes me and the lovely DrH used to work together!

Drs asry and frols big loves and :hugs:

Ladyh good luck tomorrow:hugs:

Nessaw and chicken and owl and everyone I've missed big:hugs: and :kiss: to you all xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh my goodness - good job you're both nice!


----------



## owl35

dashka, thanks for the update. Your new doc sure did lots of tests and asked you lot of questions - do you like him? Do you feel like your are in good hands?


----------



## drsquid

drh- sooo jealous. love bangkok (well the rest of thailand more but... ) oh the street food.. have some grilled squid on a stick phet phet for me (or just lie and say you did). and lots of rambutans and longans nom nom.


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi - just wanted to pop in & give you some big :hugs::hugs::hugs: & cwtches & say good luck on your scan tomorrow! :thumbup: Wish I could come over to Wales & give you big :hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Purple & DrH - that's unbelievable, really?!?! How crazy - what are the odds! :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! How are you all?

I can't believe that Dr H and Purps used to work together!!! What a small world! xxx

Lils-how's that foot of yours hun? Hope docs can stop the pain for you, :flower::flower:

Dr H-well jell of you! Would love to be in the Far East right now. Have a great time-Squid's suggestions sound fab! xx

Dashka-hmmm, interesting consult and lots to think about. I think it's absolutely fab idea for your hubs to have the fragmentation test, just to eliminate all things. My own consultant sits on the fence with regard to immunes issues, she says that it is a "grey area" but because taking the meds can't hurt, she will say to go for it. I personally think that it cannot be ignored, so it will be interesting what those blood tests bring back. Good idea too, to have the lap, and what a pain to have to wait 3-4 months. I have AF pains on the first day, excrutiating pains too and I defo have to take paracetemol. All my scans and lap have shown no incidence of endo at all. Hmm, but I have read somewhere that periods aren't supposed to be painful, so it may well be worth looking into. All the people that I know who have painful periods, are struggling to get pregnant. 

I wouldn't have liked to have two guys in the room during your US, I must say, but it's down now, so :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Let's hope now that you can get some answers that will help you get your own little bubba; I so get what you mean about AD, and you know why you have delayed. That should be enough. What is the point raking over time that has gone-men!!! 

Anyway, all of this sounds hugely encouraging, and I'm so pleased to hear that you can get things moving now!! Wehay!! Big :hugs::hugs: to you, Axxx

I ended up in Gayville on Wye today with the outlaws, and OH's fav place. Oh well, at least took my mind off You Know What!! Scan tomorrow at 1.40pm. What will be will be, I guess. Also wondering if Vile BiatchFace From He** has moved out as today was E Day (Eviction Day). Will find out tomorrow. 

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick post before bedtime :haha:

dashka - wow he took a lot of blood :wacko: but good he is doing a load of tests although maybe nbot great that he isn;t doing all the ones you want - are you still going to see that other doc that you had an appointment with or is my memory going a bit wonky? :wacko: I also agree that it sounds a bit weird about 1st day period pain. For most of the time that I have not been on the pill (about 4 teenage years and 5 years recently, I have such bad pain that I have often thrown up and have to take the strongest painkillers possible and go to bed with a hot water bottle (hasn't been that bad in last year or so but still need hefty PKs) and by day 2 pretty much OK, but I don't think I have endo, but who knows :shrug::wacko:

Anyway, dwrgi, keeping fingers crossed for scan and evil biatch having moved out :flower:

DrH have a lovely hol :plane::happydance:

Hi to everyone, must head to bed after a long day in the sunshine!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Aww guys... you are the best.. I know frikken AF got me.. and most unexpected as well... thought to be honest would have been a bloomin miracle if it had worked this cycle.

Dash... I reckon your new dr is a secret vampire... hence all the blood he took... is to feed his blood habit! LOL

Dwrgi... the best of British to you for tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you!

Drh... Bangkok... how exciting! 

Hey Purps... you are Drs worked with eachother??

Lils awww ... you saying about fertility crystals made me think of something a friend from bnb sent me. It is a little silk bag and in it is a little bottle of blue sparkly dust and little bottle of pink sparkly dust and a rose quartz and a bluey coloured quartz... my friend told me that it has a 100% record and every one who has been given the bag always gets their rainbow, no matter how long it takes... I am the 5th one to have it and the deal is that once you have your baby you have to hand it to someone else... so WHEN my daughter comes it will be someone from here I send it too! 

Mwah to all...


----------



## froliky2011

Oh, ladies...reading these posts can be so heartbreaking sometimes. You are all truly amazing, empathetic, compassionate, loving and supportive. I wish more women treated each other the way you all do.

Honeybee - Sorry about you and OH. I hope he gets over his cold feet and makes a decision. Sometimes it's scary to leap but worth it! (((Hugs)))

Viccat - Good Luck!! FX'd for you!! :baby: ~~~~ and +++ energy!!

LadyH - Hi!

Juleswantsone - Are you still lurking?

HTJP - Enjoy your reprieve and hopefully September is filled with new hope and good news!!

Dashka - Thanks for the update on Missy. Your RE appointment sounds a bit uncomfortable and you seem to have a lot of doubts. I guess, just let the doctor do what he feels he needs to get to the bottom of the issue and hope for the best. In the meantime, I hope he does listen to you and makes you feel comfortable and has good bedside manners. Sorry about the two in the room. Sometimes they do that if they have had a previous complaint about something. This way they feel they have a witness.

Pad - :hugs: :hugs: Fucking sucks!!

HA - I need to get to your journal. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

LilSluz - Good job on the doctors and taking charge of everything. Sorry about the darn foot!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - The ladies all had good suggestions of what to do. Good luck with the scan tomorrow and the eviction! Wow! Two in one day! Big day for you tomorrow!! :hugs: Whatever you decide, it will be what is best and know that no matter what, you did everything you could to have a baby!!! :hugs:

Klucie - Good Luck this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Purple - Wow!! Holy smokes! Small world!! You and DrH used to work together! Cool!! So, now how many women on this thread have you now met in person? Probably the most out of all of us.

Arsy - Hi there!!! :hugs:

Miriam - FX'd for you!!!!! I only did 1 IUI and no :sex: and I got pregnant and my IUI was 24 hours after trigger shot!! It's as good of a shot as anything honey!! :baby: ~~~~~ 

Manuiti - Thanks for reminding us about your eggs etc. and that you got pregnant. It's always good to know that the numbers don't always mean shit! :hugs: :hugs:

Owl - Yeah!!!! Try to take it easy during the TWW. :baby:~~~~ FX'd for you!!!

DrHouse - Small world! Enjoy Asia! Good Luck this Aug/Sept. with IVF!!!! 

DrS - Glad to hear all is well. Any morning sickness? 

Madeline - How are you? I hope all is well with pregnancy.

Twinkle - Are you waiting to ovulate? I clicked that Sesame link and my browser had to close, so I did not try it a second time. :(

Tigerlilly - I am hoping for you and DH. My DH is the same as you but did not want to do TESE or IVF. I am hoping for you both!!! FX'd this August!!

Grkprn - How are you?

Bearlake - :hugs: :hugs:

Neesaw - I hope you and the exbf work out. FX'd for a good SA result and test results. Hopefully the wait is worth it all!!!!!!!

Butterfly - Keep us posted on the meeting on Monday (this Monday or next?). I hope the house is coming along in the meantime. Maybe the house will be ready just in time for a new chapter in your life? :hugs: 

Chicken - Glad you had fun in Mexico!! What is the next step?

Maddy40- Good Luck!! FX'd for TWW!!! Sending :baby: ~~~~

Hi to everyone else, Never, Futuremommie, FlyFlorida, Carol and anyone else. I think LilSluz definitely has me beat on remembering everyone. ;) :haha:

AFM:

Spoiler
Well, I officially have a moving, kicking boy inside. If I want to make sure he's still alive, some ice tea does the job. I have gained about 8-9 pounds and have a small bump.


----------



## purplelou

Frols -fab spoiler chick!!! :yipee: 



I'm off to an appointment and then work in a minute, so will reply properly later xx


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Dwrgi and Purple xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Dr H have a fabbo time. We lived in Thailand for almost 4 years & it was the bestest place ever! Have a ball!


----------



## nessaw

good luck dwrgi.

thanks frol.hopefully get gd sa results although boyf dropped the sample as he handed it over to the nurse!!

hope everyone's well.vxx


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Dwrgi - good luck on scan today hun! hope it helps you make a decision either way... Hope the sun is shining in UK and giving you some hope. But either way we are sending you virtual :hugs: and :kiss: !!!! Good luck with eviction today too..:thumbup:

Froliky - loved the spoiler !! how amazing... thanks for the update!:kiss::hugs:

Pad - you are so funny girl... re; vampire...:haha: The little silk bag you got sounds very interesting.... how beautiful that it is passed on like that!:hugs:

Purps and DrH - wow what a small world indeed!:thumbup::hugs:

Nessaw - good luck - hope BF's spermies were ok in sample.....:hugs: oh dear - maybe dropping them would make them more active?? Just kidding :winkwink:

AFM - thanks for all the comments re: RE app't ....:hugs: Yeah I guess I feel ok about him so far - it's too early to tell really. I need to talk to my sister about it so she can give me her feedback. I am going to do all the tests he recommends but we'll see. Follow up is Sept.4th. So we should have results on everything (except for Lap - which I don't know for sure that we'll need yet -but he booked anyway just to get name on list). He seems pretty thorough and is highly respected - he is the Director of this Fertility Centre (so I think the other male doctor was learning from him). He has positions in a few hospitals (as Director etc) and professor at University. I trust that he knows his stuff.... but I am wondering how long it will take him to find out my problem. He wasn't interested in even discussing the immune thing yet - but maybe I'm thinking it is too early and he wants to see results on other stuff first (rule of other things)? When I brought up IVIG - he said they don't do that anymore as it is a blood product from hundreds of people and now they do intralipids (I said -oh great do you do that -and he quickly said yes and changed the subject).
I'm just going to take it one step at a time, and hopefully we can save some more $ in next few months (in case we do IVF) Next Tues. getting the HSG done. The nurse who took my blood says everyone who comes to the clinic is in their forties.... so I felt a bit better hearing that. I do feel that their facility is top knotch - a billion times better than the clinic I went to long ago.
But if he tells me one more time that I shouldn't have waited this long - going to :growlmad::growlmad: kick his ass!! I know - you don't have to tell me sir!!!:growlmad::nope::dohh: 
(oh and if the Sept. 4th app't goes ok - I may cancel the other app't with other doc later in Sept. as he is not supposed to be as good as this one)
(Still haven't heard from my sister's doc - the one who believes in immunes)

Hugs and loves to all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

OMG, Fro :wohoo: !!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: (btw, I cheated off of you last time I posted :haha: ) How goes yoga instructor class now that you've decided to take it up after 3 months preg? :haha: So funny...:flower:

Dwrgi, Purple & LadyH - sending big :hugs: & :thumbup: for today's appts! :flower:

Pad - oh boy, you let the cat out of the bag. :shock::haha: Wonder how many BNB women will be fighting for that lil silk bag after you have your lil Pink :baby: Padbrat :winkwink:. That's such a cool thing to do :thumbup: & gave me a great idea. We can start our own 35+ TTC #1 help-a-sister-out tradition. If I ever get my sticky BFP, I will pass on my Boji stones to someone here!!! :winkwink: :thumbup: That would be awesome, thanks for mentioning that! :hugs: 

Dash - how was Cold Play?

Mirium - thank you so much for letting me know about progest suppositories not sounding rt. I looked it up & called Dr office & it s/b daily! The instructions were so frkn confusing... So glad you said something :thumbup::hugs:

I am still waiting on foot results :coffee:. She said it looked like calcium deposit on xray, but felt/looked like fracture so I'm in limbo... Its not horrible bc it is the top of my foot, but putting a shoe on is a diff story. Thank God I live in FL where walking around barefoot is entirely acceptable & encouraged! :haha:

Is it bad to get just a teeny-bit jealous of the geckos & lizards w/their lizard-babies? :shrug: At this point, I might not mind just giving birth to a lizard... or anything else for that matter (well, they _were _quite cute...).:haha:


----------



## dashka

Hi Lils!!:hugs::kiss: we cross posted!!
OH hun - hope that foot gets better...:kiss: Thank goodness it's summer and you can wear flip-flops..:winkwink: LOL re: lizard babies....:haha: you are too funny girl:hugs: Passing your stones to other people after you get your BFP is a very sweet idea!!:hugs::kiss:

Yes - I forgot to say the Coldplay concert last night was AWESOME!! although we couldn't stay for all the encores because had to pick up AD from parent's house and DH has to get up at 3:00am... but it was so great - Confetti, large balls (Balloon type) bouncing around the audience and we had great seats -9th row from the side of the stage.... Their opening band is from London - Marina and the Diamonds - Do you UK ladies know her? She was quite good too!


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - we cross-posted! So glad he is top-notch :thumbup: I am sure he knows what he is doing then! And intralipids are used to combat immunes issues, so he must believe in them somewhat & I bet he wouldn't be adverse to trying them on you? (they're pretty cheap & only fat emulsion - egg yolks, soy, etc) And very happy you are getting HSG next Tues - wow that was fast! :happydance: (but, yeah he needs to quit about the waiting so long - :grr::grr::grr: and he should know better with all women in their 40's!) In 1 ear out the other... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

:rofl: Again!


----------



## dashka

Lils - we should just pick up the phone and talk girl!:rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL at the double cross-posting :rofl: :haha: and the lizard babies :haha:

Now I can't remember what else I was going to say :dohh:


----------



## Lady H

Hello my gorgeous girls, hope you are all well.

I got the SA results, Everything Ok :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Count 43 million :saywhat:
Motility 62% 45 % total
Morphology 4%

So she referred me for the next steps which I think will be HSG. Confirmed we don't qualify for IVF which I knew.

She also told me my FSH was 2.8. I worried but apparently a low number is ok?


----------



## purplelou

lils - lizard babies :shock: I think I need to go back and read the last few pages more carefully :haha:

LadyH - great news about the SA!!!! :hugs: it ivf qualification based purely on age?? Bah!! good that you now move on and get everything else checked out though!!

Dwrgi - Im lurking to see if there is any news from you chick. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dashka - it sounds like you are really happy with your clinic, but maybe your doctors bedside manner leaves something to be desired. I guess if he is thourough and you have confidenace in him, then that is the most important thing!! oh and if you ever have someone learning from your doc and it make you uncomfy - I think its very acceptable to ask for no audience!!

Honey, how are you lovely, thinking about you :hugs: :hugs:

manu - I know you are probably still having a lurk - big :hugs: I hope the results are good tomorrow xx

Pad - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twinks - how is that tooth, was your dentist today?? hope its feeling better xxx :hugs:

Miriam - how are you feeling lovely?? fingers crossed for you 

LilSluz - its good you can walk around barefoot and relieve the pain, ouch!! still not sure abo=out those lizard babies though... :haha: 

Arsy and Frols, madelaine and DrS - :hi: and :hugs:

Tigerlilly - how are you getting on, im thinking of you and crossing everything for you chick :hugs: 

Owl - Yeah!!!! Try to take it easy during the TWW. ~~~~ FX'd for you!!!

DrHouse - have a fab fab holiday!!

nessaw - I hope when bf dropped the container he didn't spill the sample over the floor??? :haha:

HTJP,owl, chicken greek porn, fly, bear (in case you are lurking) butterfly, maddy and viccat and everyone Im missing - big loves xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Lurking around again and checking to see if Dwirgi had any news. I really hope you'll come up with a good plan, and I'm sure you will with the help of your doc and OH :flower: :hugs:

Dash, I saw pics from the concert:happydance:! Must've been FAB!! I love Coldplay :wohoo: there's always some crazy vibes in the air when you're in concerts and get lots of energy there :thumbup: Good that you got to go to get opinions on how proceed with ttc. Lots of blood though, outch :hugs: It' good they'll check on the endometriosis as it can be so sneaky. Like no signs really and they cant see it from u/s. My gyn was also asking me a lot about period pains (which i really dont usually have..) and if it hurts driving on bumpy roads before periods etc. So he didn't say anything yet on which way to go Ivf of IUI?:hugs:

LadyH, good that you got your results, and as far as I know looking pretty good! :thumbup: I dunno lots about FSH just that mine was like 9,7 and it was pretty high and not so good. So your eggies must be prime :winkwink:

Lils - oh I'm sorry about your foot!!!! :dohh: friday 13th got kicked in really huh? I hope it gets better soon!!! ps. just mailed you today :hugs::kiss:

I'm terrible with all whats going on 'cos not writing anything down as reading, so just sending you summery/babydusty vibes :dust: :hugs::hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> Hi Lils!!:hugs::kiss: we cross posted!!
> OH hun - hope that foot gets better...:kiss: Thank goodness it's summer and you can wear flip-flops..:winkwink: LOL re: lizard babies....:haha: you are too funny girl:hugs: Passing your stones to other people after you get your BFP is a very sweet idea!!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Yes - I forgot to say the Coldplay concert last night was AWESOME!! although we couldn't stay for all the encores because had to pick up AD from parent's house and DH has to get up at 3:00am... but it was so great - Confetti, large balls (Balloon type) bouncing around the audience and we had great seats -9th row from the side of the stage.... Their opening band is from London - Marina and the Diamonds - Do you UK ladies know her? She was quite good too!

Marina is Welsh, and that is a fact!!! Fab voice too!! (But, of course, being from Wales!). :haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lil-I have to say, euk, lizard babies. Ych a fi!!!! Good news that foot is only calcium probs, and that you live in Florida, so it doesn't cause too much of a problem!!! :haha:

Dashka-saw the pics, concert looks really cool. Heard an interview with Chris Martin, and he was sooooooo neeedy. I thought 'Ych, not my cup of tea at all' so I pity poor old Gwenny Paltrow (assuming they're still together, after naming their children Apple Tree and Moses Basket, or something like that! :haha::haha:). Sounds like a plan to abandon the other appointment if you trust this guy! Good luck, hun, Axxx

Lady H-great news on SA results. Bet your DH was relieved. So, what's next for you then hun?? Really hope you get that bubba soon! xxxx

Hey Asry, great to see your spoiler! Time goes so fast! How are you? xx

Purps-you are always so thoughtful, you're a true star! xxx

Man-good luck for tomorrow. Really hope you get promising results, Axxx

Butterfly-forgetting things is one of the signs of old age!!!! I'll have to keep an eye on you from now on, :haha::haha::haha: 

Hello everybody-I'm not even going to attempt to name all you wonderful women, because I'm sure to leave somebody out. Big hugs to you all, Axxx

Scan showed six follicles, ranging from 8mm to 15mm. Womb lining is "superb" triple lining (but it ALWAYS is), at 8.3mm, which suggests oestrogen which suggests eggs. I laid it out to Amanda and explained everything that I have written to you. She is happy to go with what we want to do. As I was leaning towards IUI, she was more than happy to do that with a 10% chance at the clinic with women over 40 (not huge, but that's the reality, isn't it?). Too big a risk to throw 4K at the cycle. Also, she has not managed to source any pregnyl, and doubts whether she'll ever be able to get this in the UK in the future. Everybody seems to be going for ovitrel, which made me feel a sense of doom, as I am convinced this is what caused our problems last summer.

She gave an overview of the donor egg route: Russian eggs at the clinic, anonymous Spanish eggs at the IVI Valencia clinic they have a partnership with, or donor egg sharing at the clinic. All have the same success rate at around 65%. First two costs about £8K and last one costs £6K. 

She even suggested that we stop the drugs and try again with my own eggs another month, and see if we get a better result, considering how many follicles I had last summer and in March......

Ho hum.. so what to do? She advised to scan again on Friday, keep taking the drugs and then see how I feel. I like this, as I just can't rush it. So that's where we're at. 

I don't know if I'll be able to face another OE cycle, considering having three "strong" and "beautiful" embies transferred in March which didn't implant, last summer's disaster and this summer's low yield. And, as Amanda pointed out when I asked her, at my age I face a 1 in 3 chance of miscarriage anyway. So, not a lot of promise there. (I hope I haven't upset anybody writing this statistic). 

And, for the record, the Evil Biatch from Hell is STILL IN MY HOUSE rent free. I even found a pack of fags when I went there today. OMG, on top of everything else, she is a blinking smoker....... OH went ballistic, but I said that we WILL get her out, it just might take us longer than is ideal, but her time at the house is limited. She makes me so mad I could scream, but I have other things to worry about :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Thanks for thinking about me girls, you are all truly fantastic!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Lovely ladies:wave:

Lils, Every women should have a moonstone. Romans believed the stone formed from moonlight. Ancient Hindu beliefs said that moonstone formed from tiny parts of moonbeams. Arabian women, in tune with the feminine and fertile aspects of moonstone, would sew moonstone into their robes to be blessed with many children.
Like the moon, moonstone is a symbol of feminine energy. The meaning of moonstone is for the balance of emotions: balancing, calming, and healing. It helps the wearer bring their emotions under control. It helps balance the yin and yang. 
Like the moon, the meaning of moonstone is about cycles. For example, moonstone jewelry is helpful during a womans menstrual cycle. As with the moon, moonstone symbolizes rebirth and new beginnings.
I have never seen Boji stones they sound so cute :hugs:
I would love to charge my crystals at Stonehenge, what an amazing power. I usually use sunlight/moonlight depending on the crystal. I'm off to the Barefoot Festival this weekend so hoping to get some nice new crystals there plus the energy is going to be amazing, so I'm so excited.

Dr H - Enjoy Bangkok, A fantastic place I was there 2 years ago.

dashka - wanted to send you :hugs:

Purple - :hugs: for you too.

Dr S - How are you feeling honey?

Dwrgi - I have no idea what you are going through right now, but hang in there and listen to your heart it will tell you what you need to do. Extra big :hugs:for you.

Pad - Hang onto the little bag I have faith it will bring you your little girl. Also read my message to Lils, you may find moonstone a help.

froliky- How are you feeling hun, I'm loving you spoiler. You asked what is the next step? You know the answer to that as much as I do. :wacko: We had such a lovely holiday and have the real post holiday blues. DH is talking about going back next year but as we stayed in an adults only hotel....... Well I guess we will have to see. But thanks for asking:hugs:

Lady H - :kiss:

AFM - I really don't know what to think I'm 10 DPO today and I just feel different but can't say how. But I'm not convinced that I ov as I had no symptoms of that either and because we were on holiday the aircon messed up my temps so that hasn't showed Ov either. AF is due at the weekend and I'm at the festival so I guess if she doesn't show by sunday night I will be testing on monday. FX.

I will keep you all posted Love to all:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

chicken- im ok. not too sick today... scanned yesterday and saw a small bleed so i knew id spot today but... still wasnt to thrilled to see it. fingers crossed for you... i had no clue either way during my tww... none what so ever. take that for what you want


----------



## purplelou

chicken - hopefully thats a GOOD sign that are feeling "different", Ill keep everything crossed for you xxx


Dwrgi - it sounds like, apart from not being able to get preganyl , that is was a positive consultation with your doc. its great that you have time to make a decision and not have to rush into it! it sounds like you are really open to going with DE - although I am hoping you don't need to because you are in that 10% of people for who IUI works (It has to be someone right??!) if you decide to go ahead with that.
is dh helping with the decision now??
big loves to you chick xxxx

DrS

Spoiler
wow - amazing scan pic - thank you for sharing. how are you feeling now with the "twin news" ?? has it sunk in, and have you told people, is your family jumping for joy?? :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

and to all the other lovely ladies here - huge:hugs: I hope you are all having a good day! and in exciting news - the weekend is nearly here :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Maddy40

Lady H said:


> Hello my gorgeous girls, hope you are all well.
> 
> I got the SA results, Everything Ok :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Count 43 million :saywhat:
> Motility 62% 45 % total
> Morphology 4%
> 
> ?

Wowa, great swimmer numbers Lady H! Wish my DH had something near that...


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lils!!:hugs::kiss: we cross posted!!
> OH hun - hope that foot gets better...:kiss: Thank goodness it's summer and you can wear flip-flops..:winkwink: LOL re: lizard babies....:haha: you are too funny girl:hugs: Passing your stones to other people after you get your BFP is a very sweet idea!!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Yes - I forgot to say the Coldplay concert last night was AWESOME!! although we couldn't stay for all the encores because had to pick up AD from parent's house and DH has to get up at 3:00am... but it was so great - Confetti, large balls (Balloon type) bouncing around the audience and we had great seats -9th row from the side of the stage.... Their opening band is from London - Marina and the Diamonds - Do you UK ladies know her? She was quite good too!
> 
> Marina is Welsh, and that is a fact!!! Fab voice too!! (But, of course, being from Wales!). :haha::haha:Click to expand...

oh really ?? that is cool! She just said she is from London when she spoke to the crowd.... Yes she has a great voice! We were so close to the speakers though that sometimes a combination of her high pitch and hard drums was a bit hard to listen to - but once Coldplay came on there was no problem!:haha:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!
going by memory so hope I don't forget any details.... Not much time as AD is sitting beside me wanting to type on computer... and she just pooped her diaper! (yes still in pull-ups at 3.5 yrs....:wacko: )

Dwrgi - I 2nd what Purple said.... It's good that you can wait until Fri to make your decision....:thumbup: I really hope you are in that 10% too for IUI.... - you just never know!! It sounds like you are really open to DE so glad that you are researching that too... You are one Strong WOMAN!:thumbup: That tenant is a piece of s&$t!!!!! what the heck is wrong with people!!! ?????:shrug:
GOOD LUCK DWRGI!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Lady H - glad your DH's SA was good!!!!:thumbup: and your FSH way really low! Was that a Day 3 FSH too?? wow if so, really good.

sorry gotta finish later..... as the smell of poop is too much - must go change her.....:haha:


----------



## dashka

okay - poop all cleaned up....:dohh:

Dr S - love the spoiler! so cute....:thumbup:

Chicken - hope the different feeling is a good sign and maybe being on holiday did some magic???:thumbup:

Asry - nice to hear from you! hope you are having a great holiday!:hugs:

Dwrgi - re: Chris Martin - I have to say I have a huge crush on him - there is just something I like about him -find him (boyish) adorable really :blush::winkwink: I am jealous of Gwyneth!

Gotta run - hope everyone has a great day.... :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash  So glad you had so much fun at ColdPlay! :thumbup: Eek, poo! :sick: Is it just #2 she has an issue with :loo: or both? Perhaps one day well all get to experience how much fun that is! :winkwink: :haha: (wishing they had a good poo icon)

LadyH - :wohoo: for SA results! So, Im just wondering  why could they not test you & DH at the same time? Cant really give you my normal scale for FSH bc Im not sure they use the same scale in US v UK :shrug: Also, I think each lab uses a different scale for whats normal  just to complicate things a little more! :wacko: Glad you are getting HSG though & hope they get you in really soon! :hugs:

Purps  I feel so bad that you have no A/C :nope:, how hot is it there? You cant get overheated in your condition! :hugs: So, no on the lizard babies? I bet youre picturing V baby, arent you my fellow Sci-girl :haha: Hey, a girl gets desperate at times :haha::winkwink:

Asry  cant wait til Aug. :winkwink: Hope you are enjoying your vacay! :hugs:

Dwrgi  Dont think I dont know what Ych a fi means, little lady! :haha: Trying that secret-Welsh stuff on me, I got Google & Ill use it! :haha: This is actually from Urbandictionary.com (love this site!) but I know it differs from "Ew, Yuck" etc.: *Ych-a-fi, someone's let their dog take a dump on the doorstep!* :rofl: Sounds like you need to Ych-a-fi your tenant! :muaha::devil:

Wow, so a 6th showed up?! :happydance: I didnt realize you keep going back for scans & that more could show up so quickly! Im sorry about the meds  so theres only one other kind? :grr: Yes, definitely take it 1 step at a time & Fri should give you your answer :thumbup:. Whether you do IMSI, IUI or au naturale, I am hoping & praying with everything that more show up! And dont you even think of counting yourself out this cycle! :nope: Sounds like Amanda is a great nurse & understands where you are coming from. I understand being against the odds. I am in the lucky 1% that has 3+ mcs, so my odds, coupled with my age, are not so good :nope:. But, ef it, we only live once, so we have to try to beat :trouble: those odds the best we can, right? :bodyb: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Chicken  Oh, thank you for all that info on the moonstone! :hugs: Im going to have to go crystal shopping very soon, now! :thumbup: You have fun at the Barefoot Festival (looks pretty cool  I googled) & hopefully youll have a happy surprise when you get back! Maybe you od during that non-temping period  somewhere between CD14-17? Ill be testing this weekend or Monday sometime I think too  so GL & :dust:!!!

DrS 

Spoiler
Oh wow, that scan is so awesome! :cloud9: Ive always said I wanted twins, but Ill just settle for 1 at this point! So happy for you :hugs:


:hi: everybody else! Just popping in, but hope you are all doing fab :thumbup:


AFM  I have been feeling really good & I have had incredible energy the last 2 days  the positive energy kind (not the get up & go kind). Not sure if some planets are aligning or whats going on but Ill take it! :thumbup: But, of course during this 2WW theres been this little voice in the back of my mind that gets me just a teeny bit freaked out about the possibility of another BFP-mc. :shrug: But Im not worrying about it now. And if I get a chance at another cycle I am gonna look into vitex to shorten my cycles. They arent terrible, but definitely not optimal for RMCrs (optimal = CD12-16; mine are CD19-21 :nope: ). Also if anyone has too short of cycles, check this out (its not just about mc, but infertility too):

https://sites.google.com/site/misca...e-and-miscarriage/normalizing-menstrual-cycle

Never seen so many actual, unbiased, no-agenda medical studies compiled in one website  love it!

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow that link is really interesting lils, sod's law that my FP has increased in the last 2 months to 13 days which I think would give me a better chance of a BFP :dohh::growlmad:

Dwrg, how you doing hon? :hugs:


----------



## SloanPet77

:wacko:

Hello!

I just started posting yesterday, I will fill you in quickly on my story:
DH and I were married October 15, 2011. We had planned to start trying this coming October 2012, so in preparation I stopped takin gBC and started prenatals. We are trying natural route. So i have bben off the pill since July 1, 2012, and i have not charted or anything at this point. According to the oculation calculator my fertile window was July 19-24th however; i swear I felt ovulation pains around the 17-18th?. So my DH and I both had too many cocktails on Firday the 20th, and BD unprotected. Could i be pregnant or did I miss my winodw? This is pretty new to me! I will be 35 in 5 days and DH is 37, this would be our first.

thanks!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

BF - I just posted in your journal :hugs:. Glad you liked it, I was really impressed by the vast amount of studies. Really, NOW it lengthens to 13 days?! :growlmad: That's perfect, too. They had tons of studies in there about shorter cycles, age-related factors, mc & infertility. Oh, BF that is sod's law! :grr: :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

ladies, I hope you don't mind if I feel sorry for myself real quick. I'm only 6dpiui and I already started spotting yesterday! wtf? I was so excited about being put on progesterone this cycle because I thought that would fix my spotting and lp but no :nope: I'm so bummed. why is this happening? :cry:


----------



## purplelou

Lils :haha: I was thinking little v babies, with wavy tails lol!!


----------



## ksluice

owl35 said:


> ladies, I hope you don't mind if I feel sorry for myself real quick. I'm only 6dpiui and I already started spotting yesterday! wtf? I was so excited about being put on progesterone this cycle because I thought that would fix my spotting and lp but no :nope: I'm so bummed. why is this happening? :cry:

If your on crinone, I was told to expect spotting with that...


----------



## purplelou

Owl, Hun could it be implantation bleeding spotting?? I ask because I'm not sure about what happens when you are on progesterone!


----------



## purplelou

Oh crossed posted with ksluice -there you go, someone with knowledge :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Will post more later...

Owl - :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

owl35 said:


> ladies, I hope you don't mind if I feel sorry for myself real quick. I'm only 6dpiui and I already started spotting yesterday! wtf? I was so excited about being put on progesterone this cycle because I thought that would fix my spotting and lp but no :nope: I'm so bummed. why is this happening? :cry:

I was going to say about the possible implantation too - isn't 6dpiui the same as 6dpo? (sorry not sure) - if so then 5dpiui is way too early for AF spotting surely so could be something else for sure :flower:


----------



## dashka

Lils - thanks for the link! I was taking Vitex (also known as Chasteberry) for almost about 9-10 months (a really good brand that ND gave me).... She gave me to make the periods longer - although I didn't notice that it helped that.... I only noticed when I started to take the B-Complex that LP got longer... I stopped the Vitex about 8-9 months ago... Have tried the Evening Primrose Oil and Cinnamon in FP and I think that has helped lengthen FP a bit... (mind you FF has told me that I'm ovulating a day earlier than I thought I always did - so that explains part of the longer LP too)
Good luck testing on the weekend girl!!! fx for you! 

Owl - crossing my fingers that it's implantation bleeding for you - I would think it's way too early for AF.... unless ofcourse like ksluice says it's the progesterone. I have noticed since using progesterone cream that I spot a day before (sometimes 2) whereas before AF just came right away... But still I think it's way to early for it to be AF for you...

FX for you!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils you are very welcome. I normally Ov of day 16 so hopefully you are right and girls I forgot to say I managed to increase my luteal phase up to 12 days the last cycle so heres hoping I can do it again.


----------



## owl35

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty sure it's not implantation. It can't be - it's way too early. It started yesterday when I was only 5dpiui. I'm not on Crinone either (I got some no-name generic brand). I would start spotting around the same time almost every cycle (5dpo) when I wasn't on progesterone so this is just like every other cycle. I'll just hope that ksluice is right and the progesterone is causing this - even though I hoped it would fix it :dohh: Oh well, I feel a little better thanks to you lovely ladies. I'll just keep my hopes up until :witch: arrives. :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies - :wave:, 

Dwrgi - I wish you all the best!!!!

Dashka - your new doc sounds good although he was not responding to all of your inquiries. The scenario sounds quite familiar. Sometimes I feel like they should take longer and study and know each patient's history better... :). He sounds confident and accomplished though!!

Lils - I am glad you got the progesterone sorted out. You bad girl you - :haha:
I perused the website you posted very well. Interesting read!

Owl - I feel your pain. It's so frustrating when the docs can't fix our problem immediately. You never know though, you may get your BFP regardless. Sometimes, I wonder if time will be the solution although we don't have too much of that. I say that because, amazingly I got pregnant on the 1st time I tried for both of my pregnancies although both miscarried. I think my body was working optimally regarding conceiving before and something happened after the 2nd miscarriage that changed that and it needs to be sorted out...NOW!! - lol. 

Lady H - :thumbup: on your SA & FSH results. Regarding FSH, that's an awesome number however they also look at it in conjunction with your Estradiol. They should be in synch somewhat.

Froliky - I so wish that I could be lucky like you... :)

DrH - lucky you - enjoy your vacation.

AFM - I am just in a pensive mood these days, in 2WW, just hanging in here - taking bloody progesterone every day and having uterine cramps sometimes as a result. My computer installed some program and is counting down to time to shut down - any minute now (2 mins, 3 secs. now... :) ) so gotta run. 

manu, htj, Honeybee, chicken, purple, butterfly, nessaw, viccat, maddy, jules, flyflorida, asry, twinks, nessaw, pad, grkprn and anyone I missed - :wave:

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies! another hot one in the UK!!
I hope you all have a fab day and great big squishy :hugs: for you all!

special :hugs: for Dwrgi this morning! hope your scan goes well today chick, let us know how you get on.

oh and ladies..its the Olympics opening ceremony tonight...I am the least sporty person I know - can't run or catch a ball to save my life - but weirdly I am sooo excited to watch it!! :happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Purps, you're a star!

Six promising follies on scan this morning, and one little one, probs too small to do anything with. Amanda the Consultant seems to think we'd get 2-3 eggs. Too risky for ICSI, poetry there!, imho, so IUI Monday. Trigger 6am Sun. 

Broke down in clinic as there was a couple there who'd just had their first PG scan, and we're describing their babies, plural, to nurse. It's all so cruel and so unfair. If IUI doesn't work, then it's DE or DIM BYD (nothing). Just had enough and can't keep putting myself through this heartache. 

Thanks everybody for your support. I'd do more personals, but I'm on my phone and it's driving me insane, A xxxx:growlmad:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Dwrgi - glad scan showed 6 good follies - and 2-3 eggs would be awesome if IUI works! So you are still very much in girl! I am praying for you hun....:thumbup::kiss::hugs: It is so bloody unfair..... I find it especially hard with strangers - last few days have walked by SO MANY huge belly bumps -that I seem to be attracting them to me somehow :dohh: Try to keep your PMA (if not for TTC at least for your soul and stress levels).... but I know it's easier said than done. You deserve this and it will happen one way or another!:hugs::kiss::kiss: 

Mirium - hope the cramping gets better :hugs:

Owl - oh that is so frustrating if you get spotting all the time that early....:hugs: Can you remind me - did you just come off of b/c? I can't remember....?:hugs:

Purple and all the UK ladies - must be exciting to have the Olympics there....so enjoy watching! (I am no sports fan either) but it must be cool to have it all there... (although I'm sure you haven't heard anything else but that in the last few months!:winkwink:) I usually watch a bit of the opening and closing ceremonies (when I can) and that's about it! :winkwink:

AFM - today is my last day off (back to work Monday) and then HSG on Tuesday. I am kinda glad I'm going back to work as AD has been really irritable (we are still trying to potty train and it's not working) I apologize for complaining about this here, but she is still HITTING me a lot - especially when she is holding her pee for over 10 hrs... she is getting 'time-outs' a lot now but still hitting me....ARGH. Feel like I've tried everything. Not doing much for my confidence for TTC..... I want to give up!:dohh::dohh:

Hope everyone is well.... and have a wonderful weekend ladies!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - oh forgot to ask - is your clinic opposed to doing same day trigger and IUI?? I think Asry was telling me she had that done and there have been studies on it or something... Just wanted to mention incase it is possible to ovulate right after trigger before the 24 period? (don't want you to miss it) and Spermies would live in there for sure anyway (we are told to BD before ovulation so it makes sense right?) Does it work that way with trigger? I know with me I usually ov the same day of my +OPK....

Sorry don't want to confuse you - just wanted to put out there incase it was something you wanted to look into....

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## grkprn

Hello ladies!

Seems like it's been forever since I posted on here! It took me awhile to go through the postings! :coffee: My hubby finally got back the end of June, so there was alot of BDing to make up!

Mirium - what dpo are you? I'm 6dpo and in the 2ww also :thumbup:

Dwrgi - will be thinking of you on Monday for your IUI :hugs:

AFM - I have had a killer migraine over the last 3 days, but can't take my meds; don't want to chance it if this is the month! And Tylenol doesn't do anything for me :growlmad: Anyone have any tips?

Looking forward to watching the opening ceremonies for the Olympics tonight -- I don't think I've missed one in years!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## owl35

Dashka, I haven't been on birth control for almost a decade so unfortunately, that can't be it. I'm in the same boat as Mirium I think. I swear my body was just fine until my early miscarriage. Something isn't working right ever since :growlmad: 

Dwrgi, congrats on 6 follies! Yay! :happydance: I feel for you about breaking down about this other pregnant person in the clinic. 
At my clinic some women will sometimes bring their little babys or toddlers with them and I have to admit that I get VERY irritated over that. Especially when they have that "cute" mommy/baby talk going on. All I want to say is "oh good for you that you are so lucky and happy to have a baby, thanks for rubbing it in my face at a fertility clinic!!!". Do you guys feel the same way sometimes, or am I just an old disgruntled infertile woman? :shrug:


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - Your AD could feel your stress about TTC. Children pick up on more than we realize and feel and sense things going on inside their mommies no matter what. I know they are not consciously aware but there are subconscious things going on there. Plus she is still testing, testing, testing...and hoping that no matter how she acts, her mom still loves her with all her heart and has the patience to show her. :hugs:

Mirium - I hope you get to experience it too..a.s.a.p..as well as all the rest of the ladies on here. :hugs: 

Hi to the rest...got to sign off. :hugs: 

Oh, by the way, I am beginning to really not like birth control. If I was going to have a daughter, she would stay as far away from that pill as possible. I don't want to get into it...but I hate how doctors use it to treat irregular periods, cramping etc. I think they hand it out like a vitamin and I HATE it!!! My daughter would use condom..it's the best and will help prevent some STDs too. :hugs: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## FirstTry

owl35 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm pretty sure it's not implantation. It can't be - it's way too early. It started yesterday when I was only 5dpiui. I'm not on Crinone either (I got some no-name generic brand). I would start spotting around the same time almost every cycle (5dpo) when I wasn't on progesterone so this is just like every other cycle. I'll just hope that ksluice is right and the progesterone is causing this - even though I hoped it would fix it :dohh: Oh well, I feel a little better thanks to you lovely ladies. I'll just keep my hopes up until :witch: arrives. :hugs:

Hi Owl. I have the same problem! I usually spot starting at 11dpo until AF comes at 16dpo. But last month, the spotting started at 8dpo. I had a moment if hope that it was IB, but no dice.

This month will be my first assisted cycle. I'm also hoping the progesterone meds will solve whatever is causing the spotting (unless the spotting doesn't hurt the chances of pregnancy).

Thanks for sharing your experience. It's helpful to me :)

:bunny: Apple


----------



## owl35

FirstTry said:


> Hi Owl. I have the same problem! I usually spot starting at 11dpo until AF comes at 16dpo. But last month, the spotting started at 8dpo. I had a moment if hope that it was IB, but no dice.
> 
> This month will be my first assisted cycle. I'm also hoping the progesterone meds will solve whatever is causing the spotting (unless the spotting doesn't hurt the chances of pregnancy).
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. It's helpful to me :)
> 
> :bunny: Apple

Good luck to you. When I was on clomid, the spotting always got better and I usually wouldn't spot until 1 or 2 days before AF. But it did nothing for my lp. Even when I was on the injectables, my lp was only 11days. But I had no spotting on those. 
Again, good luck and keep me posted how it goes! :hugs:

Hugs to all of you lovely ladies and I hope you have a nice weekend!


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, short version since BNB decided to do an upgrade which deleted my post :growlmad:

Dwrgi - having to overhear that while in your situation is really tough honey. Maybe it was good to break down a little though - it sounds like it;s something that's been building these last few days maybe? :friends::friends::friends: Got it all crossed & praying for Sun/Mon IUI! Get to lots & lots of :sex: this weekend. 

Can I ask a really dumb question? OK, so say there are 3 good eggs & 3 bad. But, if :spermy: penetrates all of them, is it only the superb ones that go on to implant & become babies? If so, then do the other ones just sort-of get absorbed, or? I have actually been contemplating exactly what you are doing this cycle, myself (if doesn't work out). So I'm just wondering what the benefit of IVF is other then they physically meet the :spermy: & egg for you & only implant the good ones? Same drugs right & your body will only keep the good ones & get rid of bad so??? :hugs: & cwtches

Dashka - Don't give up, honey. It has nothing to do w/your mothering skills. Some kids just take longer to learn certain things. Heck, DH didn't talk until he was 4 & now I can't get him to get off the phone! :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Owl - :hugs: I take 8% 90mg prog/daily & don't really have a prog issue, but some women take 2 or 3x/day. What's you mg, maybe you need more? :dust:

1st Try - Welcome! GL on today's IUI :thumbup: :dust:

GreekPorn - welcome back! I'll be eating "your food" tonight :winkwink: LOVE this place, so good - tummy grumbling now! GL & :dust:

TGIF & have a fab weekend all. Dwrgi, we are all pulling for you chickie! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi, it sounds like iui is a really good choice for you and 6 follies sounds fab!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Hi first try and welcome :hi:

Welcome back Greek porn! :D

Big hugs to everyone else!!


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies - :wave:,

Owl - Fingers crossed that our bodies will recover or our docs will help us to get to the finish line. A while back when I read through the entire thread, I remember both Lils and Pad said that after miscarriage - it took them a long time to get a BFP again but they did again. Lils and Pad - I hope this does not make you sad - big, big :hugs: :hugs: and :dust:to you guys. I just want to let Owl know there's hope.

Dwrgi - This TTC business is tough but it also throws some pleasant surprises. Fingers crossed for your IUI!! 

Grkprn - I am 10 dpo today. I hope this is your month!!

Lils - Dwrgi can probably advise about IVF better but as you might have implied - as far as I know it is not totally foolproof. I believe as long as the eggs fertilize, they insert the embryos. I don't think they can tell that the embyro will be viable for sure or that it will implant. I guess because of the stimulation, there's more eggs and so they can put in 2 or more embryos and that improves the chance of a sticky pregnancy. Also, if you have left over embryos - you can insert more later if first attempt fails or insert more for a second child. There's screening called PGD - PreImplantation Genetic Diagnosis however it is relatively new and it's not close to being 'spot on' and it seems like it can put extra stress on the embryos and cause one to end up with less embryos. I am thinking about it now too although I don't know if I can afford. Seems like it's way cheaper in the UK??

TGIF though. My moods go up and down a bit related to this TTC business. For the past 3 weeks thereabout, after being upset when I last saw my RE, I have been surprisingly calm and I am trying to sustain it. I don't know how long it will last for. I hope I can sustain it forever... :). I am going out to get some :icecream: or some hot chocolate. Have a great weekend ladies.
:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## thuthao1

Big hugs to everyone else!!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
thanks for the comments re: AD.... I know she is certainly testing.... and I'm giving her time-outs etc.... Frol - thanks for the reminder that she can probably sense my stress of TTC....:hugs: however I think my stress is more so right now about her potty training (or lack there-of :wacko:) I am worried that she will get a UTI as yesterday once again she held her pee for over 12 hrs. And then when she does the diaper (pull-up) can't absorb it all (IYKWIM)... Anyway sorry I shouldn't be talking about this on here :dohh: -I only brought it up because the hitting is really affecting my attitude for TTC. :wacko: The most disturbing thing is that when I shed a tear (or she sees me crying - she walks over and hits me!) 

Dwrgi - Good luck chick!!:thumbup::flower::kiss::hugs:

Greekporn - welcome back!!

Owl and Mirium - I do hope that you get your BFPs really soon :hugs:
It really sucks when we don't know what is going on with our bodies.

Lils - how is your foot doing??? Did you say you were going to test this weekend? Your chart is looking good :thumbup::kiss::hugs: 

Purps - hope you enjoying the Olympic ceremonies - I only watched bits and pieces - and WELL DONE London!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Butterfly - how are you doing?:hugs:

Pad - how are you feeling hun??:hugs:

HA - :hugs::hugs:

Welcome First Try! good luck to you!:thumbup:

ThuThao ...? - are you an expecting father?? sorry haven't seen your name here before

Manu, Honeybee, Chicken, Dr. S, Asry, Froliky, Madeline, Dr. H, HTJ (if you're lurking) and everyone I missed (sorry) - :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## dashka

oh i forgot to mention Lils - another benefit of IVF with ICSI is that (even though tubes etc are working fine and all is timed perfectly) - sometimes the egg's shell is too hard for sperm to penetrate - so that's where ICSI comes in.... where they manually insert sperm into egg before transfer (there is some argument on this too - though I think my ND told me that THEY choose the sperm to insert into egg -which in normal IVF it would just be the strongest sperm that fertilize the egg.... so there is a risk there)

I think the docs will also say that there is more chance of multiples with lots of eggs when you do IUI (might happen with meds but may not).... but with IVF there is more control.... how many to put in and how many to freeze etc.

Anyone can correct me if I don't have the facts straight!


----------



## froliky2011

Dashka - I am beginning to wonder about her prenatal care??? You may want to have her tested or do some research. She'll probably be fine and I am sorry about the challenges she is causing along with TTC. That does sound a bit stressfull. :hugs: :hugs: 

I am rooting for the rest of you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka-any good to you?

https://www.babycenter.com/404_how-can-i-get-my-child-to-stop-hitting-me_13938.bc

https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/2481/

GL hun, Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Mirium-I'm glad that you are feeling a sense of calm, it's really important in this stressful business. You were spot on in your answer to Lils. Hope you get your own little rainbow soon, Axxx

Purps-how are you lovely?

Twinks-are you MIA again, young lady?????!!!! 

Butterfly-hope you're having a nice weekend, Axxx

Maddy, Dr H, Dr S, Ness, Lady H, GrkPorn (hee hee), Frolicky, Manuiti, Honey, Owl, Pad-hello to you all, and anybody i MAY NOT HAVE MENTIONED. 

Really HUGE hugs to you HA, thinking of you, Axxx

Got to run, will write more later, Axxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-just wanted to send loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs: right back at you! I think Mirium has answered most of your questions. 

The main difference is the procedure to remove the eggs in order to fertilize them in a lab. And, with ICSI and IMSI, the embryologist will insert the sperm into the eggs, although this doesn't mean that they will fertilize (think of my cycle from last summer, when neither egg fertilized despite being ICSIed!). With IUI, you are basically bypassing the cervix and is used by those who may have 'hostile' CM (it's full of machine guns and grenades :haha:). 

The one and only time we had IUI, it was abandoned on the day as my OH literally had FOUR healthy sperm after the pre treatment wash. We were flabbergasted. They require at least one million sperm to go ahead with the insemination, which is why they told us to go straight for IVF. But my OH's sample has improved since then, and I think that was a glitch as he'd had an infection three months before then, and went running before doing his doings that morning (ignorance is not a wonderful thing :nope:). 

I have read that some clinics will not perform IVF on women with low amh, as they think that the expected low yield is not promising of success, considering the procedures you have to go through. IDK, everybody has their own opinion on this. I know for natural IVF, minimal stimms are administered to develop only one or two follicles, the belief being that aggressive stimming "overcooks" the follicles. But, this is highly controversial and I have read of lots of women who had tried natural IVF then going for conventional IVF, as, like my embryologist says, it's a "numbers game"-the more you have the better chance of success. 

As far as your question re. bad eggs are concerned. Bad eggs won't fertilize; their chromosomal state will make fertilization nigh on impossible. So, those eggs will be absorbed back into the body. Correct me if I'm wrong, anybody.... 

For me, the main advantage of doing IUI is that the sperm will be placed in the uterus and thereby bypassing any hostile CM I 'may' have. There aren't enough eggs for me to warrant risking a lot of money on ICSI, especially considering the fact that Amanda, my consultant, estimates that I will have two-three eggs, which is what I had last summer (two), and neither fertilized. Why would I put myself through that again, for a 5% chance of success? It's just madness. 

For me, I can't see the point of doing any OE cycle again as the odds are just too stacked against us. At least I can say that I tried, and it just didn't work out. So, it'll be DE or nothing.

Dashka, I didn't know about same day insemination. I've done some research and can't find much stuff on it. But, if I'm taking the trigger at 6 am tomorrow (honestly!!!) and ovulation should occur 24-36 hours later, my procedure is scheduled for 11am on Monday, so I should catch those eggs. FX!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Anyway, hey ho, time will tell! 

Sorry for long post. Hope everybody is having a really lovely weekend,
Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Just to say Hi to you all, lurking and love you Ladies to bits.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Trigger done and managed to go back to sleep! Yay! Did have panics last night as I looked through instructions for occurred, and read that it should be refridgerated! Had to ring my consultant at 9 pm who said she'd had this situation with many before and hadn't made a difference. Phew! There's always something! So clinic at 10 tomorrow and procedure at 11.30. FX!

Lady H-I loved your post! How r u, lovely? X

Twinks-how are you getting on? Have you started stunning? Huge good luck to you, it's a breeze, honestly, Axx

Love to everybody, Axxx 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi ooooooo exciting! Everything crossed for you Hun. I'm ok. Trying to stay positive but obsessing in tww as usual!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Dwrgi - YAY!!! so excited for you - All limbs crossed for you tomorrow morning!:hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs: Yeah you should be fine no worries with timing - as there is also a 12 hr window too once ovulation has occurred for spermies to fertilize anyway right?

Thanks for the links to the articles - it's good to know that I'm doing a lot of things right...:hugs: Major disciplining last night - DH lost is verbally with her (never really does) after she was almost throwing a pair of kids scissors at my face - we'll see how it goes today. We were sitting so nicely at the table -I was teaching her how to cut/glue etc... She tends to throw things at me or hit me when she is frustrated with herself that she can't do something. I try to talk to her about it.... I know things will get better once she has a full vocabulary to express. We'll see what happens when she starts nursery school in Sept. :hugs:

Back to work for me tomorrow ... yuk -should be crazy busy with a gazzillion emails to catch up on from the past 2 weeks. 

Hope everyone has a great day!!!
Hugs and loves to you all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Oh dwrgi I am crossing everything for you Hun xxxxx

Big squishy loves yo everyone else! Will post more tomorrow as need to feed dogs and do some bits and pieces ! Have a great day all xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies! Hope you are enjoying your Sunday. LOVED the opening ceremonies - I get teary-eyed at times (such an emo) :haha:

I'll have to catch up tomorrow as I only have a couple of minutes (busy wknd). Just wanted to pop in & wish Dwrgi GOOD LUCK tomorrow, chickie & get lots of :sex: today/tonight too! I'm praying for you & have everything crossed as well! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh & I chickened out on testing :blush: (no offense chicken :haha: ). I think I may wait until AF due Tuesday, although I doubt she'd show anyway w/all this progesterone...

Anyway, have a fab rest of your weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Dwrgi, good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

dashka, big hug for you. Hang in there!

LadyH and LilSluz, how far in 2ww are you?

afm, spotting stopped, nurse said progesterone could have caused it. Beta test next Friday.

Hi and big hugs to everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous sunday! :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dwrgi said:


> Trigger done and managed to go back to sleep! Yay! Did have panics last night as I looked through instructions for occurred, and read that it should be refridgerated! Had to ring my consultant at 9 pm who said she'd had this situation with many before and hadn't made a difference. Phew! There's always something! So clinic at 10 tomorrow and procedure at 11.30. FX!
> 
> Lady H-I loved your post! How r u, lovely? X
> 
> Twinks-how are you getting on? Have you started stunning? Huge good luck to you, it's a breeze, honestly, Axx
> 
> Love to everybody, Axxx
> :hugs::hugs:

Hahaha - I'm not MIA - I'm still reading but nothing to update atm. I just had a vision of me going round with a Taser blasting smug people & those who got on my nerves!!


----------



## drsquid

dashka- have you thought about taking her to counseling? sounds like she is a bit beyond a normal handful and the whole family may be served by some outside observation (sorry if im going beyond anything you are ok with).


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks so much everybody! Really means a lot.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round, 
Axxx


----------



## 2have4kids

dashka said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Dwrgi - YAY!!! so excited for you - All limbs crossed for you tomorrow morning!:hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs: Yeah you should be fine no worries with timing - as there is also a 12 hr window too once ovulation has occurred for spermies to fertilize anyway right?
> 
> Thanks for the links to the articles - it's good to know that I'm doing a lot of things right...:hugs: Major disciplining last night - DH lost is verbally with her (never really does) after she was almost throwing a pair of kids scissors at my face - we'll see how it goes today. We were sitting so nicely at the table -I was teaching her how to cut/glue etc... She tends to throw things at me or hit me when she is frustrated with herself that she can't do something. I try to talk to her about it.... I know things will get better once she has a full vocabulary to express. We'll see what happens when she starts nursery school in Sept. :hugs:
> 
> Back to work for me tomorrow ... yuk -should be crazy busy with a gazzillion emails to catch up on from the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!
> Hugs and loves to you all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Dashka, I agree with Dr Squid. Working at a nursery school in the summers during my degree, from the behaviour you've mentioned she may be asked to leave. Where I worked biting/kicking/pushing was written up in a incident report and more than 3 was sent for consideration. If the incidents were serious they were asked leave with referrals to special education/child services (counselling). I'm sure things will work out.:hugs::flower:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey there! I'm back after an 8 month hiatus. I took time to shed 40 lbs while DH kicked the drinking and smoking--so we're back at 38 years old...start shots Tuesday and happy to be healthy! :0) Thanks for still being here!! xo Stacy


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi Ladies... it had been my intention to start coming back as a regular this weekend, but my whole world turned upside down when I received a call on Saturday morning that my mother died suddenly during the night on Friday. She was only 62 years old. After DP managed to pick me up off the floor, my very next thought was that my mother will never get to hold any of the childern I hope to have...

The last 36 hours have been the most difficult of my life...and we have to prolong the pain to give family enough time to get here from around the world. My father is devastated and so lost... so DP, my sis and bro-in-law and mom's two grand daughters will be here with him all week. 

I never understood how DP managed the pain of losing her parents far too soon... guess I'll have to figure that out myself...

Sorry for bad news, but wanted to explain why my return to BnB and ttc will be severely delayed. Much love to all...


----------



## drsquid

hit- im so so sorry. i just cant imagine. mine are in their 70's but it will always be too early no matter when it happens


----------



## ksluice

:hugs: hit. i am so sorry for your loss, and i hope that having family around will be the best comfort and a balm for you.


----------



## owl35

I'm so sorry htj :hug:


----------



## 2have4kids

hitthejackpot, that is so sad, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You made me think of not having my parents see any kids, this would really haunt me. My dad has been diagnosed with Parkinsons and deteriorating quickly. That's also why i want IVF so quickly, I know he won't be around much longer. You were robbed...62 is young. :cry:


----------



## Mirium

HTJP - I am very sorry!! Big :hugs: :hugs: to you!! :hug:


----------



## drhouse

Hi girls am in Cambodia. Terrible Internet. Hugs to all.


----------



## purplelou

Hit the jackpot - I am so sorry chick, for the loss of your mom. 62 is just too young!! huge :hugs: for you, thinking about you and DP. look after one another xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

drwgi - good luck today lovely, Im thinking about you too!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrS -

Spoiler
wonderful scan!! congrats on 8 weeks - how are you feeling in yourself chick??

forever young - welcome back lovely! sounds like you have come back to us fighting fit and ready to go!!

Twinkle - :haha: I love the idea of your tasering those who appear smug :rofl:

Dashka - wow - your daughter sounds like she is having a difficult time! it is only you who she mis behaves for?? big :hugs:

DrH - hope you are having a wonderful time - sorry about the crappy internet - but sounds like you are having too much fun to need it anyway!!

LadyH - no symptom spotting now!! :winkwink: big loves xxx

Lils - hows the foot chick??:hugs: (I too had a tear at the opening ceremony! :haha:)

pad - how are you doing chicky?? :hugs::hugs::hugs: have you finished packing/moving yet?? big loves to you xxx

Nessaw - are you enjoying the summer hols - thank goodness for a bit of nice weather for you too!

Mirium :hugs:

frols and asry and madelaine - :hugs: to you ladies xxxxx

2have4kids - welcome to the thread :flower:

Tiger - how are you getting on?? is it scan time on thursday?? (I may have my dates wrong here :wacko: ) thinking of you lovely xxxx

big squishy loves to all the lurkers and anyone Im missing - so sorry xxxxx


afm - nothing much to report here. I am loving the Olympics - watched loads of different sports over the weekend :D (which is weird because as I said before - I am terrible at sports - can't run, catch a ball or anything :haha:) I finding it strangely soothing to sit, feet up have the tv on low with a bit of archery or whatever on !!
my dad has not been able to go to the last chemo, because his platlets are a bit low (a common side effect of chemo apparently) but he is feeling well, so we took him and mum out for dinner on Friday (which normally he doesn't do when he's having chemo for fear of being unwell!) so that was nice. my DH promised my dad a chinese meal on Friday coming if he doesn't have chemo today (because chinese food is not recommended when you are having chemo and it's dad's favourite)


----------



## Honeybee73

HitTheJackpot said:


> Hi Ladies... it had been my intention to start coming back as a regular this weekend, but my whole world turned upside down when I received a call on Saturday morning that my mother died suddenly during the night on Friday. She was only 62 years old. After DP managed to pick me up off the floor, my very next thought was that my mother will never get to hold any of the childern I hope to have...
> 
> The last 36 hours have been the most difficult of my life...and we have to prolong the pain to give family enough time to get here from around the world. My father is devastated and so lost... so DP, my sis and bro-in-law and mom's two grand daughters will be here with him all week.
> 
> I never understood how DP managed the pain of losing her parents far too soon... guess I'll have to figure that out myself...
> 
> Sorry for bad news, but wanted to explain why my return to BnB and ttc will be severely delayed. Much love to all...


HTJ - I am so sorry, I know the next few weeks will be busy and full of emotions and family but when it all calms down make sure you have plenty of support in place and allow yourself time to grieve . 
I know how it feels to lose someone really close, it's the most painful experience ever, be kind to yourself and I'm sending you some big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

purple- yay for chinese food./. sorry bout the low platelets.

Spoiler
i haz no willpower... checked on the boogers again today... omg a few days makes such a difference. they are HUGE. heart beats are super easy to see and they look sorta like people... ok gummy bears but... 8wks 5days today.. cant wait til they start moving


----------



## purplelou

Honey - Oh chick I am so sorry - I knew I was forgetting people :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how are you doing lovely?? how is the situation with BF???


DrS - naughty you lol!!! however if I were in your job and position I would do the same :haha:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted post


----------



## purplelou

honey - It is a heart breaking situation!! I was in long distance thing with DH when we first met, so for 2 years we took turns travelling at weekends to see one another, but not every weekend, because I was doing shift work then so couldn't always do that....its so hard on relationships. eventually something has to give, luckily in our case I could move, and I did, and we moved in together and then got married etc etc but it takes a leap of faith because I do think until you live with someone- there could be surprises!! I actually met my dh though an internet thing (not a dating site but a scifi site - because we are both geeky :haha: ) and we chatted on the phone and texts and on msn for ages before we actually met, it was quite weird because we knew loads about one another before I actually ever saw him!! 
anyway - I hope it can work out for the both of you - in whatever way is best for you xxxxx :hugs:


omg - I just read that back and I can waffle!!!! sorry :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

HTJ-so very sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like a complete shock, and will take a while to get used to. I am sending you long distance hugs and hope that you will find the strength to get through the next few days, weeks... Big :hugs:

ForeverYoung-flippin' 'eck, I'm impressed with you girl!! That is a brilliant life changing situation, and I completely admire your perseverance and determination to get there! If you can both turn things around like this, you will have the determination to do whatever you need to do to get PG!!! Brilliant!! :thumbup:

Owl-so hope that the beta gives good news. So, no more spotting? How do you feel? At my clinic, if you spot before OTD, then they prescribe more progesterone. It's all so complicated! Good luck to you hun! xxxx

Honey-you're in a very difficult situation. I know that it is easy for me to say, but I think that putting a time limit on things is a good idea, otherwise another 5-10 years will go past and your partner won't have committed, and that's it, child bearing years gone. You have to put yourself first. Sometimes, a kick up the posterior is what is required, regardless of any issues he may have. It sounds like you're fab, and he's lucky to have somebody prepared to wait for him to get his sh&t together. Sorry to be blunt, don't want to see you get hurt. Big :hugs::hugs:

Dr S-

Spoiler
good scan results!

Dashka-there is a character on UK TV called Supernanny (Jo Frost), and I think she's even made it to the US of A, but not sure about Canada? Anyway, she advocates the 'naughty step' if a child has been naughty, for a set amount of time. Clear boundaries and a clear sense of punishments/penalties if bad behaviour persists. You may be able to find excerpts on YouTube. Might be worth a look. I really feel your pain-it sounds like AD is targetting you, probably because she knows that you will forgive her (as we tend to do with those we are closest to). However, you want to nip this behaviour in the bud now. Big :hugs: to you, Axxx

2Have4Kids-hello and welcome! What is your situation? xxx

Purple-I met my OH through match.com (shock horror :wacko:) and, like you, we emailed and texted for a while before we met. It meant that we got to know bits about each other before the first date. It was brilliant. On our first 'date' I ended up throwing an entire glass of wine over the bannister where we were sitting as I was so excited, and my motor actions were in overdrive!!! So embarrassing. He went to get me another glass (which I now know is a major concession for him as he is so tight you couldn't get a needle out of his a%se with a tractor :haha::haha::haha:), but it's a talking point now, years later!!! Must have been lovely to take your parents out and I am sure that your father really enjoyed his Chinese! You are a star! And, strangely, despite generally being bored to the point of distraction with sport, I too am loving the Olympics. The opening ceremony made me feel so proud to be British, although I can't stand that pretentious toff, Kenneth Branagh (I'm not very opinionated today, am I????). :hugs::hugs:

Dr H-wow, Cambodia! Amazing! I am very jealous. Enjoy your trip, Axxx

Twinks-put the taser down, walk away from the taser! There's a good girl!!! Big hugs and love to you, Axxxx 

Tiger-started stimms yet? Hope they're going well? What do they plan to do re. your DH's swimmers?? GL anyway! :hugs::hugs:

Manuiti-hello, lovely! How are you?? Big :hugs::hugs:

Pad-how are you? Are you 'in' yet? Hope it all goes well, Axxxx

Lils-how are things with you? Foot any better? Where are you at with your cycle? Did I read your chart right, and temp drop? In which case, HUGE :hugs::hugs: Thanks for checking in on me yesterday-I really appreciate your support, my lovely Flo Ridan friend, Axxxx

Lady H-agree with Purps, no symptom spotting, try to stay busy. Really hope this is your month, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA-thinking of you lovely, Axxxx

Butterfly-what you up to today? Got the hawk out to do some skimming before you knock up the back extension??? You are a star! Love the photos on your blog-great to see the house take shape, but take care of that back, as you very well know!!! Enjoy the Kerdiff trip if I don't see you, Axxxx:hugs:

Fro, Asry, Never-big :hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody, and :dust::dust::dust: to us all, Axxx

All went well this morning. Had a HUGE sense of anti-climax after we dropped the swimmers off, as, of course, I should have been going for egg collection. Felt a bit fed up, but M&S's carrot cake sorted that out (actually it made me feel sick, so it gave me something else to think about :haha:). OH's swimmers were fantastic. 16 million per ml, and 73% motility, which is absolutely brilliant, so that's a huge relief. The insertion of the catheter was a bit uncomfortable, and I now feel as if I have mild period pains. I guess this is normal? 

So, does anybody know what happens now? What should I do for the next few days? I have suggested to OH that we get a bit of You Know What in tonight (he looked a bit pained at that, which was Charming, I thought) (he also got my year date wrong in the clinic-said I was born in 1970. WTF?? :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: :haha:). So, any advice gladly received!

Love to you all and thanks for your support and for being there for me (you know who you are!!!), Axxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - Thats so cool that you met you dh online too! Its defintely becoming more common!! my dad, when I first told him about dh, muttered something about axe murderers and loonies bing online (which of course would have made me one too :haha: ) but now they both love him!!

Im glad the IUI went well. It could hurt to indulge in some :sex: because surely the more swimmers in the right place...the more chance of one or more eggs fertilizing (Im only guessing cos I don't really know) I really really hope this works for you chick xxx

oh and yes I had that same pride going on during the ceremony, although ( and I hope I not offending anyone here - just in case anyone is his biggest fan)I though Paul MacCartney wasn't so great, he sounded really out of tune I thought. but otherwise it was fab!


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh I sooo agree-Paul Macca! Gross. And who is he trying to kid with that ridiculous colour hair? He also (real biatch fest now) looks more like his waxwork model than he does a real man!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

On the train on way to the Olympic park so will make this short :happydance:

Dwrgi great news on the swimmers and :rofl: at needle and tractor :haha:

HTJ I am so sorry for your loss :cry: :hug:

2have4 welcome :hi:

4ever welcome back and well done :happydance:

Everyone else hi gonna hit send before I lose signal ...


----------



## owl35

dwrgi - I'm glad everything went well this morning. Welcome to the 2ww. After my IUI I pretty much slept or stayed on the couch for the entire weekend. I guess I was more stressed out over the whole thing than I admitted. I was very exhausted. The IUI procedure shouldn't make you tired but I was really wiped. RE told us to "do it" one more time the day after IUI so we we got that over with (since you are looking for something to do, you might want to do that :happydance: hehe). I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Honeybee, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with your boyfriend. I do agree with dwrgi though, sometimes it's good to put an ultimatum in place because some people get too comfortable in the "not having to commit" situation and it's easy to take advantage of that. And unfortunately, our time is ticking :hugs:

afm, I have a confession to make. I did it again!!! Somebody should just beat me over the head with a stick. I just can't stay away from those pee sticks. So today is 9dpiui and I couldn't help myself but to POAS this morning. Well, trigger must be out for sure because I stared at a single pink line :growlmad: which also means, that I'm not pregnant. I know this is early to test but I also felt some AF cramps this morning so I'm already beginning to loose hope again. I wish I wasn't so addicted to those sticks. I told myself I wouldn't test out the trigger this time but I swear those things develop a life of their own. Out of the sudden this stick was in my hand and whispered "use me". How evil :winkwink:


----------



## grkprn

Hit The Jackpot - I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you big hugs and wishing you peace and comfort in the coming days. :hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Owl, I just hope that it is too early to test, :flower:. Don't give up until AF arrives. FX it's just too early to tell! Thanks for your advice. I am on the sofa and I ain't moving!!! :hugs:

Butterfly-enjoy your trip! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Owl - you are naughty!!! definetly too early to test hun! step away from those sticks!! don't listen to them when they whisper to you

big :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Oh I sooo agree-Paul Macca! Gross. And who is he trying to kid with that ridiculous colour hair? He also (real biatch fest now) looks more like his waxwork model than he does a real man!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha: exactly - my dad said "is he melting or something" lol!


----------



## LilSluz

HTJ &#8211; OMG, I am so, so sorry about your mom, how tragic!!! :sad2:. I lost my mom suddenly when she was 51, so I know the utter shock & horror it all brings & it is the worst feeling &#8211; especially when its your "mommy" - the one that always nourished you & would do anything in the world for you&#8230; :nope: My condolences to you & your family. I am sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: up to you... :flow:


----------



## nessaw

hi all.back from a lovely sunny week in devon.my 11yr old niece has turned into something out of kevin and perry!!

owl sorry about test.fingers crossed its too early.

htj-so sorry about ur loss.

dwrgi-best of luck with ur iui.

purps-i also got back in touch with my boyf via facebook and emailed for a while before meeting up.

am off for my cd21 prog test tom.hopefully it will show ovulation.

question-how long after sperm analysis can you get the results?boyf went last tues.

hello to every one i've missed.am pants at remembering-sorry.

off to watch some more olympics-loving it!

vx


----------



## LilSluz

Ladies, thank you all for your input in IUI vs IVF! :thumbup:

Dwrgi  Ohhhh, fingers crossed & lots of :dust: coming your way :hugs: & cwtches Thanks so much for all of the info! It sounds like the main difference is the risk of multiples if you dont have a sperm-meets-egg issue Hmmmm. I know your hope may be a little bit diminished, but I am keeping it alive for you & you have great chances this cycle! And yes, I have heard its best to :sex: before & after IUI. And now especially w/OHs SA?!?! What have you been feeding that man?! Watch you come out of this with twins or something! :wacko: :haha: :friends: (PS- loved the story about meeting OH & the :wine: - I can SO see you doing that! :rofl: )

Forever young  welcome back & congrats on the new healthy status & weight loss! 

2have4kids  welcome to our humble thread. I hope your stay here is short.

Twinks  I must have missed something really juicy if you are going around tasering people!!! :haha: That sounds like loads of fun! Ill have to pop over to the journal :winkwink:

DrH  hope you are having fun!

Pad  hows the move going? :hugs:

LadyH  Sending loads of :dust:!!!

Owl  you too - :dust: I am 13DPO - OK, just saw the update: "Ma'am, please walk away from the POAS w/your hands up!" :gun: Way too early :winkwink:

Mirium  I love that you are calm about things now :cloud9:. Its a wonderful feeling that you can actually be peaceful no matter what life throws at you. Its a tough one to achieve, but I am striving for that, as well. Yeah, see w/the IVF vs IUI question, if I dont have issues w/sperm-meeting-egg, then I am either looking at unexplained implantation failure or just plain old eggs. Why would I spend $15,000 on IVF vs. $800 on IUI if the only risk is multiples, which is probably not that high of a risk for me? I would still get the drugs that produce a bunch of eggs so worst comes to worst I have twins (or more), but I highly doubt thats much of a risk for someone with lowish AMH And if I had twins, well then, instant family  I can deal w/that.:shrug: Ill put away the $14,200 in an interest-bearing account to help pay for the nanny I might need! :haha: (that's the accounting geek coming out; I'll try to reign it back in-lol) Thats my thinking, as flawed as it may be I hope you dont even have to entertain it, but if you do let me know Do you :test: or wait for AF?

Dash  I really dont like how she hits you when you are crying, I have to say. Its almost like she is rebelling against something by hitting, holding pee, refusal to potty train, but what? Maybe just an initial therapy session or 2 would help give you feedback or an explanation? Cant hurt right? :hugs: Hope your first day back isnt too horrific! :wacko:

Purps  glad you had a nice visit w/your dad :thumbup: He so deserves Chinese & anything else he likes after what is has been thru & still facing. Love the story about you & DH! :haha: Im impressed by your Olympic-watching skills! All Ive caught so far are the floor gymnastic routines  is it me or do most of those girls in particular always look seriously pissed off or prissy or both? :shrug:

:hi: everyone else! Big :hugs: & :dust: to all of you!

AFM  very disappointed as I tested & got BFN at 13DPO. The thing is that I wouldnt be so down but my chart went exactly as both of my other pregnancy months  which is drastically different from non-pregs months (I know, dashka you noticed it too!). And I know that something was trying to happen after being pregs so many times now I can feel it. This concerns me. And the crinone has side effects have been messing w/my body so much & tricking me & I pretty much hate that stuff. I cant tell you whats going on in my body  my temps would drop drastically (96.5) & then 3 hrs later be 99.6  WTF? This happened almost every day?! And I knew it bc Id start freezing or start feeling overheated & my house temp is always the same. I am OK, as I cried it out during my power-walk this morning & then had a talk w/DH. He is going to think about IUI & IVF today he said. I have to get him in to do his repeat SA too & then go get all of my newest test results from that IVF place. 

PLEASE somebody get a BFP to cheer me up??? :dust:


----------



## grkprn

Just need to let this out...

I'm turning 39 next Sunday, AF (I hope not) is due this week and I need some positive vibes sent my way! I used to LOVE birthdays, but since we started TTC, birthdays aren't as cool :shrug:

I'm 9 DPO, had dull cramping all day yesterday (no spotting), so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed. But I never know if it's uterine or intestinal cramping!

I DO love the Olympics though! I really enjoyed the opening ceremonies - I agree, Paul didn't sound his best!

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and sending lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-am so sorry that it was a BFN, big :hugs::hugs::hugs: coming your way. Do you think that the temp irregularities are side effects of the intralipids? IDK as I've never had them, but is it a possibility? What is crinone, have I missed something???? 

If you have no issues with fertilization, then I think that IUI is a good option. Most clinics will suggest three IUIs before moving on to IVF/ICSI if it is required, as it is less invasive. Drugs are similar (although you might be stimmed more with IVF as the more eggs the more chance of success, and with IUI they try to keep numbers low to prevent multiples). Might be worth a go, just to see how you get on. 

Sorry you had a bit of a cry, but often good to get it out of your system-I'm also glad that DH is on board re AC (not the air con kind :haha:). That's really good news :thumbup:

My OH has been using Wellman Conception since last summer-I think they have a comparable product in the States, and I've read on here some amazing results with it. Can't harm, right? 

Twinks's reference to tasars is to do with "hostile" CM, and word associations of hostile! Good idea to get DH's second SA-you need to leave no stone unturned! I like the accountant thinking re. nanny!!! 

Personally, those gymnasts look like they have a rod up their pooper (your word which I love!!!)!! 

Thanks for the cwtches and luck-coming right back atcha!!! (And what do you MEAN that you can see me throwing the glass of wine away????? :haha::haha::haha: :happydance::happydance:

Anyway, big :hugs::hugs: for being you,
Axxxxxxx

GrkPrn-come on, PMA-what have you got to lose with glass half full rather than glass half empty thinking??? You're almost there, why can't it be your month??? Go girl, expect a miracle, and the best birthday pressie ever!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ness-glad you had good time in Devon. Good to get away! I think my OH's SA took a couple of weeks to come back, NHS paced. Hope they're on their way to you. Also good luck with day 21 test tomorrow. FX for you that you're ovulating. Big :hugs:


----------



## owl35

grkprn, sending :dust: and positives vibes your way!

Lil, oh I'm so sorry about bfn this morning. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you though. It's not over till it's over :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw - another internet dater!! fab! :D ladyH's dh went for SA recently - I think they had the results the next week (and they are in the UK too) hope that helps 

Lils - oh bugger!! so sorry about the bfn :hugs: I hope dh and you can make a plan for iui/ivf!!

GreekPorn - I hope you don't even have to worry about AF!! but I would say 39 on sunday is only one day older that 38 on saturday (if you see what I mean) it doesn't mean that body starts to give up and shut down!! and certainly your eggs don't just doze off. try not to woory too much (if it helps I got my bfp and sticky when I was 39 - now Im 40!) big loves chick xxx


----------



## grkprn

Thanks purple, owl and dwrgi! Eh - I was feeling low this morning...maybe it's the hormones... :wacko:

Had another pregnancy announcement from a co-worker this morning also (the second in as many months)! Thanks for listening! :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Dwrgi - do your best to maximise the cycle. Treat your DH to some TLC, whatever you need to do to get in the mood and DTD at least once again today. That way, you will have no regrets. Don't eat too much meat and protein now. I've read 3 articles (the last one was the one that Lils posted) that advise that too much protein is not good just before and after conception. Another 'Livestrong' article indicated that too much meat creates ammonia in the body that's not good for implantation. I don't know how much it's worth but after running into 3 different articles - I thought I had nothing to lose by listening.

GrkPrn - I know we've had some tough luck but I have read of women on online forums - 1 who had a baby at 38 and another at 40, and another who had a baby at 39 and one at 41, and another who had a baby at 40 and one at 42 so that's women who was able to have 2 kids each after age 38. I don't recall if IVF was involved, might not have been, I don't recall. One of the nurses at my doc's office told me that a few years ago, they had a 50 year old woman who got pregnant and delivered at age 51. It just happened, she was not trying to get pregnant. I also know another 50 year old - personally who got pregnant and delivered at 51. The last 2 examples were not even to try to give you hope. They were just scenarios that I know of...things in life can be so random considering that I lost my babies at age 36 & 37. All the best Grkprn!! 

Lils - I am so sorry about BFN :hugs: :hugs:!! Hopefully that makes you feel better - at least, you got pregnant recently, so you know that your inner pipes.. :haha: are working. IUI sounds like a great next step!! I usually test on day 13 or 14. Today is day 13 but I think I am waiting for tomorrow just because today is Monday and that's enough of a jolt (you know 'Manic Monday'). I can deal with a BFN better on a Tuesday - oh boy, the things we have to deal with. I also don't feel anything that makes me feel like I am pregnant. Big :hugs: :hugs: to you Lils!!

Owl - Fingers crossed for you.

Dashka - All the best with AD. Of course, therapy is always wise/can't hurt. She is in a loving household so that's a big plus. I have a cousin who was so mean when he was young and he grew up to be so sweet so you never know.

Purple - hello dear!

I ran out of time - it's time for me to start work so hello to all you lovely ladies!!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks ladies. I shall march on... not bc I'm strong but bc that's really all there is to do!

Porn -:hugs::hugs::hugs: Getting older sux even worse when TTC. But like Purps said, when you turn 39, all is not gonna change overnight. I am hoping you get the best bday present in the world! :winkwink:

Dwrgi - :hugs: no I don't think the intralipids could have done that as all that really consists of are egg yolks & soy, etc. - a fat emulsion cocktail - often given to those who cannot eat (+ they add some nutritional stuff for the bed-ridden). I am wondering if blood thinners are making temps drop too, but then i would have had unusually low temps pre-ov. It feels like when I introduced the Crinone (progest supp's) an all-out war ensued between estro & progest or something? Or perhaps I just had a weird estro-dominant cycle that nothing to do with anything but part of the aging process. Argh, who knows. :shrug: It doesn't help I'm on 3.5 hrs sleep, got a BFN & it's Monday - being triple-whammied here! (I just couldn't sleep - was having major anxiety & it took 4 Tyl Pm's to knock me out :nope: ). Thanks for the Wellman info. Sounds like a superhero -just put a little cape on a :spermy:... :haha: :winkwink:

Anyway, thanks for the :hugs: ladies.


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium -we cross-posted. Smart girl - not only is it Monday but who tests on "13" DPO? (me :dohh:) :haha: So we're on exact same schedules! I am hoping you get your BFP!!! Did you get preg symptoms this early with your last 2? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Honeybee73

Just to let you all know, I'm in process of deleting all post and waiting for a new user name. If they don't change it I'll start up with new account. You will know its me cause my new name is one dwrgi calls me.
Unfortunately, I've discovered everything we say can be seen by everyone and had someone has found my name and been passing all info on. Now I dont mind sharing with you guys but this is my business and I don't wish people I don't know knowing about my cm, AF, oh etc. It's very upsetting.
Also oh is very private and will go ape if this traces to us at moment :0(


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies Just a quick one,

HTJ - I am so sorry honey, look after yourself and your family. 62 is far to young XXX

Lils - So Sorry about your BFN, Still no sign of AF for me but I'm to scared to test.

Dwrgi - Keeping everything crossed for you XXX


----------



## 4everyoung

HTJP--I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Love to you & your heart.


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks for the encouragement Purple & Dwrgi! I need the positive vibes--sending them right back to all y'all! ;0)


----------



## Dwrgi

Understand completely Honey, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hia Chicken, how are you? :hugs::hugs:

Lils-I know that progesterone can cause elevated temps. Have you had your oestrogen and progesterone levels checked? I hope you have a good night's sleep tonight. 3.5 hours-:nope::nope:

Mirium-articles I read suggested that studies were done on mice, and didn't correlate with humans?? IDK, some say TO eat protein high diet, and others say NO.... So confusing! Thanks though, :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I'm having ovulation pains now, 37 hours after trigger. The body is an amazing thing.....


----------



## dashka

HTJ - I'm soooo sorry for your loss hun :cry::hugs::nope: I hope you are surrounded by loved ones and the next few weeks will be really difficult, so glad you have DP with you....Sending you a GIANT :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
First day back at work after holiday so trying to catch up&#8230; not so bad only 340 emails to go through for 2 weeks off&#8230;.. But I needed to take a quick break &#8230;.so here I am!:winkwink:

Dwrgi &#8211; I&#8217;m so glad that your IUI went well&#8230; :happydance::thumbup:and that DH&#8217;s swimmers were good to go! All limbs crossed for you hun&#8230;.:hugs::kiss:

Lils &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry about the BFN hun&#8230;. Not giving up on you yet though&#8230;.:hugs::thumbup: Is Crinone the progesterone suppositories? That&#8217;s weird about the temp though&#8230;. I get that happening to me sometimes but it&#8217;s usually when I&#8217;m closer to AF (like day before my temp drops and I feel really cold). I think IUI is a great idea for you guys (if this month doesn't work)&#8230; if DH is willing&#8230;.. so glad you got to get your feelings out&#8230;. But wish I was there to give you a hug when you were crying.:hugs::kiss:

Owl &#8211; Good luck on your Beta!.....:thumbup:and yes 9 DPO is too early girl!:winkwink:

4 ever - wow 40 lbs!! :happydance:that&#8217;s impressive in 8 months! :thumbup: Good luck are you doing IUI or IVF now?

Purps &#8211; glad you were able to take your Dad out for dinner and hope he gets to have his Chinese this week too! :hugs:Loved the last bump photo on your journal&#8230;.:thumbup:

Twinks &#8211; I must have missed something with the taser ???? :haha:need to check your journal too... Hope you're doing well!:hugs:

Grkprn &#8211; happy 39 pre-bday for next week&#8230;.:thumbup: I felt the same before I turned 40 this year&#8230; but it&#8217;s just like Purps said&#8230;. It&#8217;s only a number &#8211; I didn&#8217;t feel any different &#8230;.:hugs: It did though kind of give me a kick in the butt though to go see RE as I'm finally open to AC now.

Pad - hope you are okay honey!:hugs:

Manu - how are you doing?:hugs:

Asry, Fro, Madeline, Dr S- Hello!!! :hugs:

Hello to good luck to Chicken, Mirium, Honey and everyone else I missed!!

AFM - thanks for all the advice re: AD.. I think I've made her sound awful... She really is a sweet, loving child .... and often gives hugs to strangers... She is bright and fun and spunky.... She ONLY hits me... so it's good that way. I'm hoping that she won't hit other children as I haven't seen her do that yet with anyone else. My parents can't believe what I tell them because she is an angel when they watch her there. I really think she is frustrated over the potty training and I've noticed that when I put it aside for a day or more she is a happier child. But she is 3.5 and we started when she was 2 (off and on).
Dwrgi - we do have SuperNanny here too ... and I have recently started using the 'naughty step' at home and I'm now calling it 'time out' (not naughty step) because when you go out of the house or in store/restaurant you don't have a naughty step to work with :haha:

Sorry again that I brought this up on here.... I really only mentioned it because it brings me down with TTC and my confidence level.

but thanks so much to all!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi - Thanks hun. I'm a little up in the air to be honest and don't know what to do. FF thinks AF should have been here yesterday or today (It wasn't sure because my temps weren't true because of the temperature in Mexico, I gave up in the end, and will start again at the beginning of next cycle) But AF isn't here. I'm convinced that she isn't due until tomorrow but I'm still 13DPO (I think) I was to scared to test, I would rather AF turned up rather than a BNF. But I have just pluck up the courage but I think the test was a dud, as I could see the first line before I even peed on it. So I guess I have got to wait until tomorrow now anyway because that was my last test. I will let you all know tomorrow.


----------



## dashka

oh and forgot to mention had +OPKs yesterday and today..... but I'm having my HSG tomorrow (CD 10).... WTF is going on??? I never ovulate before day 11 and now this month I get +OPKs on CD 8 and 9??? I will probably ovulate tomorrow now. (Don't know if that is a bad thing) RATS!! We BD'd last night but anything we do will just get washed away right.... The doc wanted to do the HSG on Thurs but I said I usually ovulate early .... he said well you haven't gotten preggers in 10 years so what are the chances that you will this month!?.... ARGH.....
Was looking forward to having clean tubes for this month's cycle - since I hear it's improves your chances after HSG.. but now it looks like I'll ovulate on the same day as HSG.


----------



## 2have4kids

Dwrgi said:


> HTJ-so very sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like a complete shock, and will take a while to get used to. I am sending you long distance hugs and hope that you will find the strength to get through the next few days, weeks... Big :hugs:
> 
> ForeverYoung-flippin' 'eck, I'm impressed with you girl!! That is a brilliant life changing situation, and I completely admire your perseverance and determination to get there! If you can both turn things around like this, you will have the determination to do whatever you need to do to get PG!!! Brilliant!! :thumbup:
> 
> Owl-so hope that the beta gives good news. So, no more spotting? How do you feel? At my clinic, if you spot before OTD, then they prescribe more progesterone. It's all so complicated! Good luck to you hun! xxxx
> 
> Honey-you're in a very difficult situation. I know that it is easy for me to say, but I think that putting a time limit on things is a good idea, otherwise another 5-10 years will go past and your partner won't have committed, and that's it, child bearing years gone. You have to put yourself first. Sometimes, a kick up the posterior is what is required, regardless of any issues he may have. It sounds like you're fab, and he's lucky to have somebody prepared to wait for him to get his sh&t together. Sorry to be blunt, don't want to see you get hurt. Big :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dr S-
> 
> Spoiler
> good scan results!
> 
> Dashka-there is a character on UK TV called Supernanny (Jo Frost), and I think she's even made it to the US of A, but not sure about Canada? Anyway, she advocates the 'naughty step' if a child has been naughty, for a set amount of time. Clear boundaries and a clear sense of punishments/penalties if bad behaviour persists. You may be able to find excerpts on YouTube. Might be worth a look. I really feel your pain-it sounds like AD is targetting you, probably because she knows that you will forgive her (as we tend to do with those we are closest to). However, you want to nip this behaviour in the bud now. Big :hugs: to you, Axxx
> 
> 2Have4Kids-hello and welcome! What is your situation? xxx
> 
> Purple-I met my OH through match.com (shock horror :wacko:) and, like you, we emailed and texted for a while before we met. It meant that we got to know bits about each other before the first date. It was brilliant. On our first 'date' I ended up throwing an entire glass of wine over the bannister where we were sitting as I was so excited, and my motor actions were in overdrive!!! So embarrassing. He went to get me another glass (which I now know is a major concession for him as he is so tight you couldn't get a needle out of his a%se with a tractor :haha::haha::haha:), but it's a talking point now, years later!!! Must have been lovely to take your parents out and I am sure that your father really enjoyed his Chinese! You are a star! And, strangely, despite generally being bored to the point of distraction with sport, I too am loving the Olympics. The opening ceremony made me feel so proud to be British, although I can't stand that pretentious toff, Kenneth Branagh (I'm not very opinionated today, am I????). :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dr H-wow, Cambodia! Amazing! I am very jealous. Enjoy your trip, Axxx
> 
> Twinks-put the taser down, walk away from the taser! There's a good girl!!! Big hugs and love to you, Axxxx
> 
> Tiger-started stimms yet? Hope they're going well? What do they plan to do re. your DH's swimmers?? GL anyway! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Manuiti-hello, lovely! How are you?? Big :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Pad-how are you? Are you 'in' yet? Hope it all goes well, Axxxx
> 
> Lils-how are things with you? Foot any better? Where are you at with your cycle? Did I read your chart right, and temp drop? In which case, HUGE :hugs::hugs: Thanks for checking in on me yesterday-I really appreciate your support, my lovely Flo Ridan friend, Axxxx
> 
> Lady H-agree with Purps, no symptom spotting, try to stay busy. Really hope this is your month, big :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HA-thinking of you lovely, Axxxx
> 
> Butterfly-what you up to today? Got the hawk out to do some skimming before you knock up the back extension??? You are a star! Love the photos on your blog-great to see the house take shape, but take care of that back, as you very well know!!! Enjoy the Kerdiff trip if I don't see you, Axxxx:hugs:
> 
> Fro, Asry, Never-big :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Love to everybody, and :dust::dust::dust: to us all, Axxx
> 
> All went well this morning. Had a HUGE sense of anti-climax after we dropped the swimmers off, as, of course, I should have been going for egg collection. Felt a bit fed up, but M&S's carrot cake sorted that out (actually it made me feel sick, so it gave me something else to think about :haha:). OH's swimmers were fantastic. 16 million per ml, and 73% motility, which is absolutely brilliant, so that's a huge relief. The insertion of the catheter was a bit uncomfortable, and I now feel as if I have mild period pains. I guess this is normal?
> 
> So, does anybody know what happens now? What should I do for the next few days? I have suggested to OH that we get a bit of You Know What in tonight (he looked a bit pained at that, which was Charming, I thought) (he also got my year date wrong in the clinic-said I was born in 1970. WTF?? :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: :haha:). So, any advice gladly received!
> 
> Love to you all and thanks for your support and for being there for me (you know who you are!!!), Axxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Dwrgi, thanks for the welcome bella:flower: We've been trying for a while now (over a year) and I've been charting longer than that. I started seeing whacky BBT and AF went from 7 days to 3 so got in to do some testing with the fam doc. She thought I wasn't ovulating sent me to FC where we tried 3 rounds of chlomid, 1 with iui, july 1 natural with a chemical preg, 1 more natural this month (using softcups now) and then Sept going for IVF, FX for an August conception.

Dad was diagnosed with Parkinson s last month and I really want my parents to see our kids. OH's parents passed away already. Had surgery May 2011 for stage 4 chondromalacia patellae. The kind radiologist had called my doc so fast after the xray, OH called told me to turn around & go straight back to the doc's office. The surgeon dremmelled off some nasty bone spurs and told me I've got no soft tissue between the knee caps and leg bones and if I wasn't so young would be up for knee replacements. Needless to say, arthritis has been slowing me down and I think it's going to be hell to carry (pregnant) but I want 4 kids; I will suck it up. The knees swell like balloons when we travel and walk around cities, but I'll do anything to have my dream big family of 4, balloon knees and all. After surgery I said to the OH "Lets GO! Now or never!" He's great, anytime I say the word he's putting the soldiers to work. Strong Scottish genes and great counts (@IUI nurse started dancing with the vial in hand...said he did 64 mill/ml after wash) thank goodness for one of us.:wacko:

FC told me I have less than 10% chance with the low reserves...my guess is they're probably stinky, old, rotten eggs too(at 36 years old) lol. So doing lots of research, gleaning knowledge from the women on B&B, treating my body kindly-no more running & impact sports, lots of antioxidants & supplements to avoid m/c & stretch out the last years of my fertility. 

I'm REALLY grateful for this blog and the other kind ladies out there. Their stories have inspired, educated, made me laugh and many times, made me cry. :shrug: 

It sounds like you just had an IUI? Not alot to do next, after mine I did acupuncture where the lady told me to stay away from cold drinks. We BD more too just in case. Lots of warm fluids, keep very hydrated, stay away from stress, relax and enjoy your summer. :dust: to you chica!


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - if HSG in the morning, maybe it'll be perfect timing just before O time? 

Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :hugs::kiss::friends:

:hug:


----------



## 2have4kids

dashka said:


> oh and forgot to mention had +OPKs yesterday and today..... but I'm having my HSG tomorrow (CD 10).... WTF is going on??? I never ovulate before day 11 and now this month I get +OPKs on CD 8 and 9??? I will probably ovulate tomorrow now. (Don't know if that is a bad thing) RATS!! We BD'd last night but anything we do will just get washed away right.... The doc wanted to do the HSG on Thurs but I said I usually ovulate early .... he said well you haven't gotten preggers in 10 years so what are the chances that you will this month!?.... ARGH.....
> Was looking forward to having clean tubes for this month's cycle - since I hear it's improves your chances after HSG.. but now it looks like I'll ovulate on the same day as HSG.

That wasn't a very professional answer from the doc...I guess if you do get preggers we'll have to keep FX that the baby doesn't pop out a glowing fluorescent green colour lol. Good luck with the HSG dash.


----------



## Dwrgi

2have4kids said:


> Hi Dwrgi, thanks for the welcome bella:flower: We've been trying for a while now (over a year) and I've been charting longer than that. I started seeing whacky BBT and AF went from 7 days to 3 so got in to do some testing with the fam doc. She thought I wasn't ovulating sent me to FC where we tried 3 rounds of chlomid, 1 with iui, july 1 natural with a chemical preg, 1 more natural this month (using softcups now) and then Sept going for IVF, FX for an August conception.
> 
> Dad was diagnosed with Parkinson s last month and I really want my parents to see our kids. OH's parents passed away already. Had surgery May 2011 for stage 4 chondromalacia patellae. The kind radiologist had called my doc so fast after the xray, OH called told me to turn around & go straight back to the doc's office. The surgeon dremmelled off some nasty bone spurs and told me I've got no soft tissue between the knee caps and leg bones and if I wasn't so young would be up for knee replacements. Needless to say, arthritis has been slowing me down and I think it's going to be hell to carry (pregnant) but I want 4 kids; I will suck it up. The knees swell like balloons when we travel and walk around cities, but I'll do anything to have my dream big family of 4, balloon knees and all. After surgery I said to the OH "Lets GO! Now or never!" He's great, anytime I say the word he's putting the soldiers to work. Strong Scottish genes and great counts (@IUI nurse started dancing with the vial in hand...said he did 64 mill/ml after wash) thank goodness for one of us.:wacko:
> 
> FC told me I have less than 10% chance with the low reserves...my guess is they're probably stinky, old, rotten eggs too(at 36 years old) lol. So doing lots of research, gleaning knowledge from the women on B&B, treating my body kindly-no more running & impact sports, lots of antioxidants & supplements to avoid m/c & stretch out the last years of my fertility.
> 
> I'm REALLY grateful for this blog and the other kind ladies out there. Their stories have inspired, educated, made me laugh and many times, made me cry. :shrug:
> 
> It sounds like you just had an IUI? Not alot to do next, after mine I did acupuncture where the lady told me to stay away from cold drinks. We BD more too just in case. Lots of warm fluids, keep very hydrated, stay away from stress, relax and enjoy your summer. :dust: to you chica!

My, you've been through it, but you sound like a very strong lady! Very good idea about increasing intake of antioxdants, etc. Glad you've found this site helpful-the support on here is really wonderful, as I'm sure you will find out. 

Glad that your DH is on side, and woweee for those numbers! I'd be dancing too, if I were that nurse! I was pleased about my OH's numbers, as in our first IUI which was aborted, he had four (yes, FOUR: one, two, three, four!) healthy sperm!!! 

Thanks for the advice re. warm fluids. I've been knocking back cold water all day, so will put that right, pronto!

Anyway, a huge welcome to you, and I hope you realise your dream of 4 babies, dodgy knees or no!!!! :winkwink::winkwink:

Ax :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Lils - the HSG isn't until afternoon.... I just left a message with clinic to ask if I should cancel....and they called back with a message asking if I WANT to cancel? I left them another saying I don't want to cancel but just want to know if it's a problem that it's the same day? (ie. will it be more painful etc)
Guess we just won't BD tonight if I do... (and although we did last night ... what are the chances right ..)

2have 4 kids - Welcome!! I'm sorry to hear about your Dad.... I hope you get your BFP soon!... Also with the arthritis.... you may want to get tested for immune issues....Is this arthritis considered auto immune? If so, then that could be hindering fertility. Good luck!!


----------



## LilSluz

Dash, maybe since +OPK so early you won't ov until after? maybe you can go home right after & dtd? That's weird that happened ot you bc I usually get +OPK & ov within 6-12 hrs of it. This last cycle I got +OPK early (CD17 vs CD21) but didn't O until CD19 - so 48 hours later -??? maybe that will happen to you? Worse comes to worst, you have to sit the cycle out, are you willing to do that? But gosh if you O right after, talk about sticky-perfect timing!?

Dwrgi/2have4 - that jogged a memory - I had also heard about not having ice-cold drinks! Yikes, I'm glad I don't do that generally. I think RE told me that & a Dr Chinese medicine (warmth = blood flow too which is definitely what you want! Just not overheated obviously)


----------



## LilSluz

Oh yeah - Dash Crinone is progesterone - I keep saying suppository but its not really. Its a cream that just goes up the who-ha. I wanted to mention that to you bc I remember my Dr CM telling me that really the best place for me to rub the prog cream was up the vajayjay & or all around/inside. (sorry if TMI). So it may be something right up your alley if they do prescribe it to you :winkwink:


----------



## dashka

thanks Lils - I think the nat progesterone cream I get is different - just topically on breasts, inner arms, inner thighs etc.... But if I do end up getting the crinone with treatments I'll remember that! 
My sister did the progesterone supp + the progesterone injections - in the butt! at the same time - ouch


----------



## 2have4kids

Dwrgi said:


> My, you've been through it, but you sound like a very strong lady! Very good idea about increasing intake of antioxdants, etc. Glad you've found this site helpful-the support on here is really wonderful, as I'm sure you will find out.
> 
> Glad that your DH is on side, and woweee for those numbers! I'd be dancing too, if I were that nurse! I was pleased about my OH's numbers, as in our first IUI which was aborted, he had four (yes, FOUR: one, two, three, four!) healthy sperm!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice re. warm fluids. I've been knocking back cold water all day, so will put that right, pronto!
> 
> Anyway, a huge welcome to you, and I hope you realise your dream of 4 babies, dodgy knees or no!!!! :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Ax :hugs::hugs:

4 healthy ones DWRGI? How did that happen? His numbers are great now - thank goodness. I don't get why OH has such great numbers, I know when he's not eating my home cooking (healthy stirfrys and LOTS of vegg) he's shovelling back burgers & fishn' chips. The scots drink alot too, he's never said no to a wine, beer or whiskey. :dohh:

Dash I will ask them about immune function/fertility. I've had this in the back of my head for a long time and said nothing but I've read a little on it, it seems rare but I should go the length and tell the clinic about it. I'm sure I wrote it in my chart, I'm off work now and will give them a call. Thanks for the advice.:thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

HTJ - I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum - sending you hugs xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I feel the need to explain about the taser as I'm actually feeling quite chilled atm & don't have the need to take anyone down (enjoy it while it lasts kids!) 

In a previous post Dwrgi wrote - 'Twinks have you started stunning yet?' (I think she'd got a bit mixed up!) & it just made me imagine running round stunning people who irritated me! 

Don't worry you've not missed anything exciting, but you're always welcome over at Chez Twinkle!

Love & hugs to all xx


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi - glad to hear your IUI went so good!!! :happydance::happydance: And what fab results with the :spermy: wowee!! :thumbup: My gyn just said to bd the next day too, so we did and that was the only time in that cycle :haha: well we actually went for a trip then and had company so no place for it anyhow - and I hated to bd while on prog.supps as they are so messy!! Did you get pregnyl shot? I remember testing it out and on dpiui10 it was neg, then 11 pos ;)
I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Dashka - good luck with the HSG, hope O doesn't show up untill after hsg, I guess they'll tell you if the eggy's still there before hsg, so if yes then....:thumbup:

HTJ- I am so sorry for your loss hun..:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

All the lovelies here, I'm rooting for you:happydance:!! And pregger ones, keep em babies comfy :flower:


----------



## tigerlily1975

HitTheJackpot said:


> Hi Ladies... it had been my intention to start coming back as a regular this weekend, but my whole world turned upside down when I received a call on Saturday morning that my mother died suddenly during the night on Friday. She was only 62 years old. After DP managed to pick me up off the floor, my very next thought was that my mother will never get to hold any of the childern I hope to have...
> 
> The last 36 hours have been the most difficult of my life...and we have to prolong the pain to give family enough time to get here from around the world. My father is devastated and so lost... so DP, my sis and bro-in-law and mom's two grand daughters will be here with him all week.
> 
> I never understood how DP managed the pain of losing her parents far too soon... guess I'll have to figure that out myself...
> 
> Sorry for bad news, but wanted to explain why my return to BnB and ttc will be severely delayed. Much love to all...

I just wanted to send you my deepest condolences. I lost my father in January and it was completely out of the blue - he passed in his sleep - so I have some idea of what you're going through. I also lost my mum to Cancer in 2009, so I understand that nagging thought of them (grandparents and your future children) not knowing eachother. I like to think that they'll always be looking down on us, keeping an eye on all of us. 

It's very difficult trying to cope with the emotions of a cycle on top of anything else - we're completing the sale of my dad's house in the midst of my first ICSI cycle!! - but if you can take the time out, it's such a good idea. You need to come to terms with the loss, which is so hard when it's completely unexpected, even now when the phone goes I think it must be my dad with one of his daft jokes.

Please look after yourself and take as much time as you need. 

Much love and loads of :hugs:

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

twinkle1975 said:


> I feel the need to explain about the taser as I'm actually feeling quite chilled atm & don't have the need to take anyone down (enjoy it while it lasts kids!)
> 
> In a previous post Dwrgi wrote - 'Twinks have you started stunning yet?' (I think she'd got a bit mixed up!) & it just made me imagine running round stunning people who irritated me!
> 
> Don't worry you've not missed anything exciting, but you're always welcome over at Chez Twinkle!
> 
> Love & hugs to all xx

I'm such a doofus Rufus! Quite a funny analogy though, you stunner! Xx


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all having a good Tuesday, especially Dwrgi - I hope you are resting hun! xxxx

and huge cuddles to you HTJ xxxxx

big loves to you all.

I can't remember (old brain lol) if I said welcome to 2have4kids yesterday :dohh: so welcome lovely! I am sorry about your dad! my dad is also poorly and its so hard!! I guess we should expect these things (being more mature ladies) but still its hard



in other news - Im going to add something about Neversaynever in a spoiler which you may want to read or not...


Spoiler
Andrea is in hospital at the moment as her BP is high and she has protein in her urine, because of this, her doctors are inducing her so she will get to meet her oopsie sooner that she thought/planned. Im sure she will update when she can but in case she doesn't get the chance I thought I'd let you know here :flower:


UPDATE - she is now not being induced today but will have to stay in hospital to be looked after and monitored until oospie is born, although it is likely he/she will make an early appearance as it's likely they may induce her at some point soon.


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls, how are we all?? 

HTJ-thinking of you, Axxx

Lils-how did the official testing go?? 

Mirium-thanks for all your info yesterday, really helpful.

Asry-good to hear from you! OH and I got a 'bonus' You Know What in last night, same day as IUI. Do I also need to DTD today??? (Oh, such a chore! :haha:).

Love to everybody! Got to be brief as today's focus is the f%%%%ng biatch from H7ll tenant, and need to see my solicitor! Oh ay, avoid stress if you can!! Ha bloody ha!!

Am zonked today, is that normal, pretty please???? With IVF, you're laid up after EC cos of anaesthetic, so can't do much anyway, but with this no anaesthetic, but I am sooooooo tired. 

Got to run, love to you all, Axxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Chicken-good luck with your test too! FX!! xxx

Dashka, hope the HSG goes well! Thinking of you, Axxx
P.S. Hope you can catch that eggy! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I hope you are not too stressed by your tennant!! big loves xxxx I hope karma bites her right on the bum!!


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies, 

I got a :bfn: again! I am trying to stay calm. I can see that I have a tough road ahead of me! Good day to all!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Dwrgi - you try not to get too stressed ok!!! that's an order! :thumbup: Give me that tenant's phone number - I'll tell her not to mess with our Dwrgi :grr::grr::ninja::ninja: I've heard you can be tired after IUI - but not sure why... Mine were so long ago (8 years) I can't remember if I was - but probably was! Get yourself to the couch now hun....:kiss:

Mirium - I'm so sorry for your BFN....:hugs: Were you 13 DPO today? Sorry I can't remember....

Lils - how are you today hun ?:hugs::kiss:

Asry - good to hear from you! Are you still on vacation?:hugs::kiss:

Purple - thanks for the update on Never.... hope she is ok :hugs:

Tigerlily - hope your meds are going ok.... I'm am really sorry about your Dad too....(actually losing both parents).... :hugs::hugs: Yes they are certainly your guardian angels...:hugs:

Hello and hugs and loves to everyone and hope all have a great day!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - I am only at work for another hour and leaving at 1pm for my HSG at 2pm (or sometime thereafter). I need to vent about something - So you know how I said I called the clinic yesterday to find out if ok to go if ovulating today - well I was playing phone tag with Doc's assistant....and finally when I got home I tried again... SHE WAS THE RUDEST woman I have ever met!! She has a heavy Russian/Eastern Europe accent and was totally misunderstanding me - She kept saying 'well how do you know you are ovulating tomorrow' - 'why are you calling if you don't want to cancel' - and at one point as I was trying to explain to her for the tenth time she said in the worst tone - 'STOP INTERUPTING ME - LET ME TALK AS I CAN'T TALK'... I was shocked and couldn't believe my ears :saywhat::saywhat::trouble::trouble:- I was the one being nice here and I finally said 'listen - I don't mean to make a big deal out of this - just wanted to call and check if it was ok for me to come'....she said she'd get the doc to call me.....
Why was she making such a big deal out of this (plus she lied and said she left me another voicemail - which she did not)

Then the doc (RE) called me at 8:00pm - I was shocked! He was sweet as pie! :winkwink:He reassured me all was fine to come in and that I wouldn't be turned away and that HE himself would be performing the test.... So I feel better now... Maybe he is used to working with such a b$##h of a woman (she is only the afternoon assistant I think) that he feels he has to make up for her rudeness. 

Sorry that took me too long to explain! OK end of vent....


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm out AF got me this morning....


----------



## Bumble99

Hello :0))


----------



## purplelou

Good luck dashka with the hsg!! Big loves xxx


----------



## purplelou

Chicken -so sorry about af :hugs:

Bumble welcome lovely :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Big hugs and commands for lots of chocolate for Mirium and Chicken. It is just so cruel, but you'll get there!! :hugs::hugs:

Purps-thanks for info on Andrea. FX all will go well, Axxx

Bumble-hia lovely! How lovely to meet you!!! :winkwink::winkwink:

Dashka-my God, I would have gone through the roof. How dare that ignorant woman speak to you like that? I wouldn't be satisfied until I'd written a letter of complaint to her boss, but that's me. There is just no excuse as this is a really stressful time for you. Anyway, good to get it off your chest, and HUGE FX for the HSG (probably all over now, UK time 8pm? ) Get to it, young lady, to try and catch that egg! :hugs:

AFM, sorted everything re. tenant and all my info on her is now in the hands of the solicitor. I did go to my house and deliver a letter to her, and she was there, so OH 'met' her for the first time. I did manage to point out how inethical her behaviour is to her, and I also pointed out how much money she owes me (would cover my half of the IVF treatment :nope::growlmad:) and I hope that the entire street heard, as she is a low life piece of dog poop. So, see you in court, missy-always wanted to say that! :haha: (She also held on tight to her dog, so she obviously knew I had the potential to be a dog kidnapper :haha::haha:). Anyway, sorry for non-TTC related post.

Love to everybody, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Mirium, so sorry about bfn :-( :hugs:

bumble :hi:


----------



## Lady H

Is it Friday yet.....?

Big hugs LadiesXx


----------



## LilSluz

:pop:ing in for a quickie...

Bumble - welcome to our humble thread :winkwink: :shhh: :thumbup:

Dwrgi - Looks like you're o'ing today!!! Perfect timing :dust::dust::dust: Please :spermy: meet eggies!!!! I know you have to take care of biz, but afterwards, you need some serious chillaxation time to offset it!!! Don't forget there are some great meditation tunes/or guided ones on YouTube. Actually, there may even be one for fertility??? :hugs:

Oh -yes, I got all my hormones checked & they are normal except they are all going Mexican on me (heading for the border! :haha:). :nope: May need a recheck one of these days, but awfully odd it was war just when I added that progesterone...? :shrug:

Dashka - :hugs: Good luck & let us know how it went! You should totally tell your Dr how Russian nurse treated you as that is unacceptable. Especially when you are dealing with such high sensitivities & emotions that come with infertility?!?! :grr::trouble: :bike: :hugs:

Mirium & Chicken - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Jeez, what did we ever do to her?! The :witch: took all 3 of us out at once, that frackin ugly green pimply nosed biatch! Bring on August! :thumbup: :hugs: (chick - how was festival?)

Purps - thank you for the news - so exciting! :hugs:

Tiger - :hugs: so sorry about your parents, that's so sad. :nope: Where are you in yoru cycle?

Twinks - thanks for the explanation! :thumbup: :haha: Glad you are so relaxed, but if :witch: comes, a taser could come in handy. Just sayin...

:hi: everyone else & :hugs:

afm - :witch: got me & its all clots (sorry TMI!!!) but I am now a blood-thinner junkie, so wondering why? :shrug: But I am actually (pleasantly) surprised progesterone seemingly didn't mess w/early morning temps (just afternoon/night ones) & it didn't delay AF at all :thumbup:. (hated the side effects, tho). For some reason I'm actually totally ok, relaxed & happy today (wth is wrong w/me? :haha:). And my foot is much better this week, so very happy about that. Got to exercise Mon morning w/loose-fitting shoe, so doing every other day until its totally healed. (Thanks for asking!)

Have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

we cross-posted... (or rather i took too long to post mine! :haha:)



Dwrgi said:


> I did manage to point out how inethical her behaviour is to her, and I also pointed out how much money she owes me (would cover my half of the IVF treatment :nope::growlmad:) and I hope that the entire street heard, as she is a low life piece of dog poop. So, see you in court, missy-always wanted to say that! :haha: (She also held on tight to her dog, so she obviously knew I had the potential to be a dog kidnapper :haha::haha:).

:haha::haha::haha: You GO GIRL! What did she do/say? In all seriousness, I think you should make a huge sign & post it in the front yard 

*"LOW-LIFE LOSER DEADBEAT LIVES HERE"*

:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Lils-big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to my lovely Flo Ridan! 

Good to hear the foot is better, so one positive thing ticked.

Booh, bah, ssssssssssssss, to the evil cow that is AF. :devil::devil: How bizarre that it is all clotty. I know I had a really clotty period last year and somebody on here (now left) said that I wasn't drinking enough water :saywhat::saywhat:, so I don't really know if that was true or not...? Have you been keeping up to your 2 litre a day target, young lady???? :winkwink: Perhaps the blood thinners thickens before thinning??? OMG, I talk complete bullcoughsh&t...:dohh:

Really good that those hormone levels are all okay-another tick on your list, so that's another positive in your favour and, thankfully, one less thing to worry about? If hormone levels are good, may I ask why you're taking extra progesterone? If it can't harm, then not a prob, obvs., just wondering is all. 

Any more thoughts on IUI? I'd go for it-nothing to lose, and you can say that you tried it and....... it might work!!!! Who knows!!! Gotta be worth a shot??? :wohoo::wohoo:

As for me, the deadbeat loser stood there with her gob wide open and didn't dare say a word. When she did mutter something she said she'd been told by the Council (who will be getting a letter from moi shortly) not to speak to me! The urge to slap her smug face was very overwhelming but I contented myself on being calm and spelling it out to her that her behaviour was completely inethical. She probably doesn't give a rat's ar^e, but I felt better. :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble:

Anyway, big Welsh loves and cwtches to you lovely, Axxxxxx :friends::friends::friends:

P.S. What do you think about this? Hormones?? (Please say 'Yes'!). Just spent £55 on a pair of Hunter wellies. Is that outrageous, or what???? And scoffed my weight in chocolate today, and OH treated me to a fish and chip lunch (there was some needle pulling with a tractor first, obviously!!). OMG is all I can say, Fat Dwrgi!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Actually, I had to look up the math, but I drink almost 5 litres a day! :wacko: (162 oz) - (and I am still thirsty usually?) Perhaps that is why IVF Dr is having me take a glucose tolerance test again (dad is also diabetic). DH having his bloods drawn Thurs & then I schedule to go in & get all my results (including new AMH :blush:. Not looking fwd to it...)

Well, my hormones are nearing the high/low ranges (pretty much all of them), so even if progesterone's fine, it's just for some reason IVF patients do well with extra & since it "doesn't hurt", it fits in my "All-In" plan :haha: Although I just learned form RMC thread that I am missing prednisolone :shock: I must add that one too! (Dr's gonna love me adding yet another drug/protocol...) :haha: Called them yesterday about IUI & they never called back (some new girl in front-office really sucks :growlmad: I'll call back tomorrow...)

Your tenant probably doesn't know what unethical means!!! :haha: Cow! :bike: (guess who I got that from?) :winkwink: I meant to tell you I'm impressed you found a way to work pooper into your post! :rofl:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> P.S. What do you think about this? Hormones?? (Please say 'Yes'!). Just spent £55 on a pair of Hunter wellies. Is that outrageous, or what???? And scoffed my weight in chocolate today, and OH treated me to a fish and chip lunch (there was some needle pulling with a tractor first, obviously!!). OMG is all I can say, Fat Dwrgi!!!

I don't know what Hunter wellies are but if the correct answer is Yes, then YES! 

:haha: (you so deserve a pig-out, so enjoy!!!)


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry - not to serial-post, but I just caught something someone didn't tell us about:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ASRYELLAH!!!!!*

:cake::cake::cake::cake:
:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk: (I'll do this part, but you can do this: )
:icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::pizza::pizza::pizza::pizza::juggle::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::fool::coolio::coolio::coolio::ball::lolly::lolly::lolly::bunny::bunny::bunny:

:flasher::flasher::flasher: (it's the male-strippers I got you - lol)

Enjoy honey!!!! :hug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Purple thanks much for the big welcome :hugs: You're pretty pregnant right now, how you feeling?
DWR we have bad tenants in common, ours was booted Jan 2011 for damages & non-payment and was charged for harassment/stalking us Oct 2011: she's a cheat & a whacko! We've got a sweet crown prosecutor lady & an excellent lady cop who laid the charges. Hasn't helped the stress levels in ttc but trying to staying positive and happy! Don't let those thugs bother you, it will pass. Do what you can to get them out and know every inch of the law to help you deal with them. GL!


----------



## drsquid

sorry chicken and miriam

dash- tell him. ive complained about front desk staff before to my doc

dwrgi- did she say anything? yummy chocolate


----------



## twinkle1975

Chicken & Mirium - sorry that the witch got you. 

Dash - hope the HSG has gone well - despite the rude woman!! 

Dwrgi - we seriously need some some of posse for your tenant - I for one would kick her butt!

Asry - happy birthday!


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls, girls, girls, urgent post. Is it normal to have excruciating period like pain two days after IUI, type of pain where you are doubled over and almost can't type??????? OMG, I am in agony. What painnkillers can I take???

Anybody out there???


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Dwrgi - so sorry you're having pain - I don't know myself, I just googled it & another thread came up with someone asking about the same thing - only suggestion from people was to ring the doctor. Hope someone else can help xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Twinks, you are an angel. Subsided a bit now, but from what I can gather it's common after IUI. Phew. Bl**dy horrible they were, could barely stand up straight. I guess it's paracetemol that's fine to take at this juncture? 

Yes, a posse would be flippin' amazing :gun::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr::argh::argh::argh:. The old bag face deserves all that she's getting!

Thanks so much for super quick response, good to know you're there. For now, I'm staying put (bed, with cat sleeping on the bottom. Sod it, I CAN!). 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Good Morning ladies!

Dwrgi &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry you were having bad pain!:hugs: Didn&#8217;t HTJ experience something like that too? I really can&#8217;t remember that far back for mine.... it&#8217;s all a big blur.:dohh: Glad to hear that it&#8217;s better now.:thumbup: I am also glad you went over and gave that b#$ch a piece of your mind! :thumbup::gun::ninja: And I love Lils idea about the sign on the front yard! :haha::haha: Now you relax and let the solicitor do the work now.... Chillax now girlie:hugs::hugs::kiss::sleep::sleep::sleep:

P.S &#8211; just googled Hunter Wellies &#8211; are they rain boots? If so.... no absolute necessity!!:thumbup::thumbup::kiss:

Lils &#8211; so sorry that AF came....:hugs::hugs: I&#8217;m glad your hormones were ok.... Hmm 5 litres of water sounds way too much. Are you peeing clear white? It should have a tinge of yellow but probably does if you&#8217;re taking vitamins. I am the opposite &#8211; don&#8217;t drink enough. Is it supposed to be half your body weight in ounces that you drink I think right? I don&#8217;t get nearly enough.... Think I would get more EWCM if I drank more. Re: the clotting &#8211; that is odd....Have you changed anything with your diet? When I was not eating healthy years ago I noticed I got more clots (not to say that you are not eating healthy chickie :kiss:)... but I don&#8217;t get now. Another thing I noticed is when my cycles were longer there were clots. I think Chinese Medicine helps with that too &#8211; your &#8216;chi&#8217; &#8211; have you thought about acupuncture? I would definitely go if you go for IUI &#8211; at least once before ovulation and once after to help implantation. Hope you hear back re: IUI soon! Glad to hear the foot is getting better too :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Asry &#8211; i know I said on FB already &#8211; but HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::cake::cake::friends::hug:

Chicken &#8211; so sorry AF arrived for you too.... take it easy:hugs::hugs:

Mirium &#8211; has AF arrived for you too? Sorry again about the BFN...:hugs::hugs:

Purps, Lady H, Dr S and everyone out there - hope you are well and have a fantastic day! :hugs::kiss:

AFM - well I had the HSG yesterday - I got totally soaked walking over to hospital in torrential rain... and then when I got there 5 min early receptionist tells me that they don't have my paperwork! I said :saywhat: It was then my blood started to boil - because I knew it was 'russian ass't' that gave me heck night before who was most likely to blame for not sending the paperwork. I told them I had even talked to Doctor night before etc. So they made me wait for 15 min until the paperwork was faxed over before I could go in the waiting room (at this point 10 ladies were ahead of me now).. I was fuming and then started getting emotional - as I thought I had taken a 1/2 day off for nothing. Finally went in and waited a long time and I was the last person almost 2 hrs later. So procedure took about 5 min. - I saw everything on the screen it was pretty cool.... and left tube clear, then right tube took a while but then he said - both tubes clear!:happydance: I said -really? 8 yrs ago they told me that right was either blocked or spasmed... he said the test I had wasn't as good - it was the sono-type (not with xray)... so not as accurate. Anyway didn't see as much stuff gushing out of the right tube - but if he says it's clear then it's clear! It was quite uncomfortable while doing it -but I started to breathe (like I was giving birth or something :haha:) and it seemed to help... I didn't get the stabbing pain like last time... just menstrual type cramps (very mild) afterward.

So now next step - DH to get DNA fragmentation test on sperm hopefully next week (his last SA was ok though but never did this part)

Hey - we went and BD'd last night (and glad I did cause looks like I ov. yesterday).... but when I read some stuff it says not to BD for several days after HSG.... ooops!!!! The doc didn't mention - but I didn't ask either. And then I noticed that the paper he gave me / article attached to app't sheet says some doctors recommend to wait a few days... I didn't get antibiotics too (as some docs give)... so I really hope I don't get an infection now :dohh::dohh::wacko:

Sorry I'm so long-winded.... have to make my posts shorter....


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi All - new to the site - was doing some googling yesterday and came across the forum. I got totally distracted and read almost the entire thread here - feel like i know you all already. 

I haven't ever posted in a site like this, never left questions for others to help me answer - mainly because i really didn't want to beleive in what was happening....or really, what wasn't.... Like most of you, it never crossed my mind for a minute that when i wanted a baby - it would propose a challenge. I guess fertility is one of those 'taken for granted things'.

Anyways - I just wanted to say thank you all for the (not to me but still appreciated) advice, facts and thoughts.

Me and the DH have been trying for 6 months, with no lasting luck (CP 2 months ago) - but i have a question for you all - my DH had a reversal back in Dec, i was doing some reading and it said that it came take up to 100 days for sperm to regenerate/mature - is this true? You'd think I would know this already, but i get mixed info on the web. So if that is true, does that mean that between Jan - March, any trying we did was just for fun?

2nd question - Sperm anti-bodies - are these just alive in females, or do men who have had reversals also expierence this too? I ask bc in some of the googling ive done, i read that male bodies start to produce anti-bodies after a vasectomy to help reduce the amount of testosterone produced. Any thoughts on this - and if its true, is this something they would test for in an SA?

Appreciate any thoughts....


----------



## BDownmommie

Oh, and i guess i should add - 

Our story is at the point where we are dealing with specialists mainly because i wouldn't stop bugging my doc every month asking to send me off for a referal, thinking it would take months...on month 6, she sent the referal. I was upset bc she flat out told me it would take another 6 months to get into see the new doc. However, fortunately, i got a call literally 2 days later, and had an appointment the next week!!!

So last wednesday, i went for the consult - did the history discussion, the evalution of our day to day life, and the propsect of what we would be like as parents to see if the doc would help us (strange - haven't seen any of you go through that but whatever....). Then the physical, you know, the internal scope (YAY lol) - which, i had to say couldn't have been better timing - i was about 3 days from the big O and doc measured lining and egg - BOTH above target for healthy levels. 

Got dressed, returned to room - the doc's opinion of what to do next??? GO HAVE S&* - lol - right, bc that's what i was forgetting all these months... She told me that i was too close to O for them to do anything this month but that it all looked wonderful. She did however get me registered for next month if stupid AF comes this month - and now i am scared...and HSG!! I know i shouldn't be - you all have been through it and most claim its easy - but, i have to drive to a new city and get the proceedure done, ALONE. (My DH just got a new full time job and won't be able to take the day off, and we just moved 6 hours away from all our friends, and we are about 2 hours from any of our family - not that i really want any of them knowing that we are having to resort to this....)

So, words of advice for the HSG? Should i book a hotel room for after? Or do you think that if i wait a bit in the city that i could make the 45 min drive home? Thoughts?

And sorry for the mass posts....


----------



## grkprn

Chicken and Mirium - so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Dashka - can't believe how rude the nurse/tech was to you. I'd definitely mention it to the doctor; however, he might already know about how crass she is! :shrug: Hope your HSG went well!

Dwgri - ugh! cramps! so sorry you're having them :hugs: The only pain reliever I take in the 2ww is Tylenol. Maybe a warm bath would help too? And a big, fat YES to the Hunter Wellies!

Lilsluz - have you had your AMH level checked before? I just had mine checked -- it's 4.4 ng/mL. And FYI, there are 2 scales for measuring AMH - 1) ng/mL and 2) pmoL/mL. The pmoL/mL range is much higher than the ng/mL range. If anyone is interested, I have a website where the ranges are posted - would be happy to post it!

AFM - strange thing....had a temp drop yesterday, but a temp rise this AM. A bit a dark, brown/red spotting when I wiped, but that's it for now. It sort of feels like AF is coming, but I'm holding out! I really want to test, but won't until I'm at least 13 DPO.

And if the :witch: comes, then I still will be having a wonderful birthday, only it will be with a bit 'o :wine:!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nessaw

hey all.

welcome newbies/returnees.

mrium,chicken and lils-sorry about af.

dwrgi-yes to hunters.i'm partial to a joules wellibob myself!

asry-happy birthday.

thanks for answers re sa results.i need to ring this week about swab results tho i assume they'reclear as the nurse said they wd call if not.also in a return to waiting for u/s appt,my referral to infertility clinic hasnt shown in the time span the doctor said.is it just a case of always having to chase up the nhs?grrrrr!

love to everyone.vx


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Asry - Happy, happy birthday!!!

Chicken - sorry about BFN :hugs: :hugs:

Dashka - :thumbup: on the HSG! You can still ask your doc to prescribe an antibiotic if you want. It's not too late because it's not so much if bacteria get into the tubes but if it stays there and develops into an infection. My doc did not prescribe too and I asked for it and was given a one time dose/one pill. Getting an infection doesn't seem like something to worry about though.

Dwrgi - the cramping seems to be common. I had it once too but it was about a week after IUI. It was unbearable. I almost went to the ER. It doesn't seem like anything to worry about.

Lils - You had asked if I got preggo symptoms within 2ww before. Answer is - not that I can recall so of course, I was being silly to expect symptoms in 2ww. Hearing women stating that they had all of a sudden felt really tired and got weird symptom like metallic taste in mouth etc...blah, blah, blah makes one want to symptom spot though... :). So, would you try IUI next? 

BDownMommie - Welcome!! I wish you all the best on your TTC journey! I know nothing about vasectomy reversal but I remembering reading somewhere that it does take approx 3 months to start creating the normal volume of sperm again. Regarding the HSG - it's not that bad. I doubt that you'll need a hotel room. Just take some painkillers about 45 mins before (of course, not anything to strong that would impair your driving) - about 600 mg, probably 3 200 mg pills or something in that ballpark. All the best! 

Owl, Grkprn, Lady H - Fingers crossed for success for you all (still in 2ww)

Bumble, Butterfly, Tiger, Purple, Froliky, manu, HTJP, twinks, nessaw, foreveryoung, wants4, ksluice, and anyone I missed - :wave:

AFM - (I still don't know what that abbreviation means.. :). When I had just joined the site, I remember thinking 'which one of the ladies is AFM' lol.) I stopped taking progesterone yesterday but no sign of AF yet. I am scheduled to do the laparoscopy on Sept. 7th, a Friday. I thought that was good so I can recover over the weekend. That also means that I can TTC again in Aug/this month. I might still go to see the doc to discuss how effective the lap would possibly be because I still have concerns as to whether it's really necessary. The nurse said that in the process, the doc would also use some sort of 'hystoscope' to check uterus again too. I feel a bit drained after this last BFN but I am trudging on... :). Have a great day ladies!


----------



## grkprn

Bdownmommie - welcome! I really enjoy this group...as a matter of fact, this is the primary group I post to :) The ladies here are all wonderful. I had a HSG in April and it really wasn't that bad. I took 600mg of motrin before and had mild cramping (period like cramping) during the procedure and shortly after.

And Asryellah -- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake:


----------



## purplelou

good afternon lovely ladies and huge :hugs: to you all xxxx

I meant to come on earlier but stalked the journals etc and then got so busy at work I didn't get two minutes...... :dohh:

anyway..
BDownmommie :hi: and welcome. I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Its good that got to see a specialist. I think so GPs fob people off and then we wait too long!! lots of ladies here have had the hsg so can advise you (much better than me) is you hubby having a SA done?? I would think the results would be a good indication because if killer cells were there the sample would be poor - just thinking aloud here.

ladies - sorry about that damned :witch: she is an evil old hag!!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - ouchie - sorry about the pain chick. has it gone off a bit now?? and hunter wellies - omg you NEED them!!!!! :hugs:

Dashka - you should ost definitely complain about the rude woman at your clinic, how dare she get away with speaking to people to like that!!?? :grr:

2have4kids - thank you for asking Im doing pretty good :D - I shouldn't really be on this thread, but the ladies here are too lovely to leave and I just cannot tear myself away.

huge loves to everyone else - hope your days are less frantic than mine xxxx

or some one asked about AFM - it stands for As For Me..... took me ages to work that one out too :haha:


----------



## purplelou

and 

*Happy Birthday Asry
Have a fab day!!
*
https://cdn.solidrecipe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Birthday-Cake-Photos.jpg

I think I would like a piece of that!!​


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello lovelies, hope you've all had a good day! :flower::flower:

Ness-you need to chase the NHS on everything! They are a pain in the a%se (sorry Purps, you're exempt from that charge!!!). If I were you, I would pester and pester about yoru referral, you never know, they may have a cancellation that they can offer. Good luck and hope you're enjoying your hols!! :hugs::hugs:

Twinks-thanks for being there for me earlier on. You are a "super trooper"!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Purps-lovely to read your post and DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT LEAVING, young lady!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mirium, if you know that the old hag is coming, then I hope she doesn't play with you and just gets on with it. Nasty evil old witch.... :nope::nope:
May be worth getting the lap done just to check there aren't any cysts, or blockages that may have recently appeared. Can't harm, right (as Lils would say???). :hugs:

Grk-thanks for the :thumbup: re. wellies (and painkiller)! They should arrive tomorrow! The Joules wellies will then have to go back!! (Sorry Ness!). I am turning into a wellies snob but you HAVE to have them in this country (and I take the dogs out in the rain too!). My excuse!! I really hope that the hag bag doesn't come knocking for you hun, Axxx :hugs:

Dashka-you and I sound so similar. I would have been so frustrated at that delay at your doc's office too, and would have got upset/emotional. It's like you do everything in your power to satisfy your part of the bargain, and they don't, and then everything goes wrong. :growlmad: But at least you had your test done and brilliant news that everything is okay. I hope that your DH can have his test done quickly so you can move on apace! Go Dash go!!! (P.S. How do you work out your body weight in water??? :dohh:). 

Lils-hello lovely! xxx

Welcome BDM! I hope your stay is short and sweet! Very encouraging news that egg and lining levels were above what they should be, which is promising for you. It sounds, from the others, like you could take a painkiller after the HSG and drive home. Might be worth playing it by ear? Am sure it will be okay... I don't know very much about vasectomy reversals, so can't help. I HAD read about body creating anti-sperm antibodies. Immunes would be your thing then. Are you going to put a time limit on things and then go for more aggressive assisted conception (ICSI will pick out live, healthy sperm, for instance; IMSI will go for the VERY best of the healthy sperm)? Alas, time is not on our side. Good luck anyhow!

Never news:

Spoiler
I had an email from Never and I'm sure she won't mind me saying that she is holding out till Friday. They're checking her levels again today. Very exciting but FX everything goes well, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly-hope you're enjoying Kerdiff, and the back is better! We're going on Saturday to the Quarter Finals. :hugs:

Hia Chicken, how are you lovely? :hugs:

Ksluice-how are you too? Where are you at with your treatment? Can't remember whether you've started stimming! Updates please!! :hugs:

Tiger-huge good luck with your treatment (and for ksluice, too)-let us know what happens, so we can help you through it! :hugs::hugs:

HA-:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry-hope you had a great birthday! :hugs:

Fro-hello! How are you?

Dr S-:thumbup::thumbup:

Dr H-how are the travels going? Am sooooooooooo jealous of you! xxx

HTJ-:hugs::hugs:

2have4kids-how are you? :hugs:

As For Me (!!!)-period like pains have subsided, but I'm just so tired. Fell asleep on the sofa just now, and we'd only gone out for an hour. It must be: the coming off the stimms, the progesterone and oestrogen that I'm on. I am zonked. Can't wait for my wellies to arrive though, and then to get a pair of fancy socks to go with them. Small things please me, clearly! 

Love to everybody, and huge apologies if I've left anybody out. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies again...

Bumble - :hi:welcome to the best thread....:winkwink:

Dwrgi - glad you are feeling better.....:hugs::kiss: and glad you got the rain boots - ofcourse you need them there!! Yes maybe your hormones are just regulating and causing the fatigue.... I don't know... Re: the drinking water thing - you take your weight and divide by 2 and that is the ounces you should drink in one day - ie. if you're 130 lbs..= 65 ounces (divide that by 8 ounces - = 8.1 glasses /day (assuming your glasses are 8 ounces) Correct me if I'm wrong !!:winkwink:

BDownMommie - welcome again.... I think it would be worth it to do the HSG - and 45 min is fine... Takes me much longer to go downtown - I drove 1/2 way home - DH surprised me and drove me to my car which was 1/2 hr from home. The doc gave me 2 Ponstan pills (can't remember what the generic name for the drug is - but it's an NSAID) 'anti-inflammatory'... Re: the SA/antibodies - I don't think they test that in the standard one - but I think my RE mentioned that will be done when they do the DNA fragmentation test for him - or was it the blood test they did on him???:dohh: Sorry I can't remember! 

Grkprn - I see a temp dip there - perhaps implantation?? then wait 3 days after the dip to test!:thumbup: GL:hugs:

Nessaw - GL with the app'ts!!:thumbup::hugs:

Mirium - hope the witch stays away :thumbup:.... that's great that you have a Laparoscopy scheduled .... Have my FX for you for August ..:hugs: I may be going in a few months too. Re: the antibiotics - was worried about the fact that we BD'd more than anything as I just read can increase risk of infection.:dohh: I hate taking antibiotics though.

Purps - we are so happy you are still around here !!! don't go anywhere!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:
P.S - I want some chocolate cake now....:wacko::winkwink:

I would complain about 'russian assistant' -but the health system here is weird in that you wait and wait forever to get into doctor's and feel almost grateful to them or that you owe them something (we don't pay for app'ts or scans but will have to pay for certain blood tests/tests/IUI/IVFs etc...
The good specialists know they are few and far between... so they have an almighty God attitude and so do their assistants.... so for me to complain puts me in a weird position - as I don't want stuff to be tampered with if I go ahead with things... (I almost felt like she did it on purpose not to send the paperwork yesterday - but then I asked the imaging dept if this happens often with this office and she said yes - the paperwork is often missing for them!)

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: hugs and loves to all!


----------



## dashka

okay I'm kinda freakin' out now girls... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:I was Googling (bad me) :dohh:and read that some say not only to not BD for 24-48 after HSG (as it may increase risk of infection)...*but that it is recommended not to BD for several days before*.... I never thought of the consequences - this one woman (who tried for over 20 yrs to get preggers) Ov early on CD 10 and the HSG blew the fertilized egg into the abdomen where it implanted :wacko:and she had major major complications for over a year....surgeries, cancer and what not.... I am freaking out - as we BD'd on CD8 and I had the HSG on CD10....And I know that I may have ovulated on DAY 10 only because of temps and other signs- but it may have been before as HSG wasn't until 3:45pm.... OMG... what if this happens to me??? Why didn't I Google this before???? and why didn't my Doc say anything to me??? :nope:ARGH!!:dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko::wacko:
Why do I always have to be worried about something?
I should also mention that the doc didn't check to see if I ovulated before he did the HSG... he only asked what CD I was on....


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> okay I'm kinda freakin' out now girls... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:I was Googling (bad me) :dohh:and read that some say not only to not BD for 24-48 after HSG (as it may increase risk of infection)...but that it is recommended not to BD for several days before.... I never thought of the consequences - this one woman (who tried for over 20 yrs to get preggers) Ov early on CD 10 and the HSG blew the fertilized egg into the abdomen where it implanted :wacko:and she had major major complications for over a year....surgeries, cancer and what not.... I am freaking out - as we BD'd on CD8 and I had the HSG on CD10....And I know that I may have ovulated on DAY 10 only because of temps - but it may have been before as HSG wasn't until 3:45pm.... OMG... what if this happens to me??? Why didn't I Google this before???? and why didn't my Doc say anything to me??? :nope:ARGH!!:dohh::dohh::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I should also mention that the doc didn't check to see if I ovulated before he did the HSG... he only asked what CD I was on....

Dashka lovely, try and stay calm. You will ALWAYS find stories for worst case scenarios on the Web, but they are that, worst case and the chances of anything happening to you is probably like a million to one. If it was that much of a danger to your health, your doc would've mentioned it, which he didn't. So, try not to worry, you will be fine, I'm certain of it. Axxx


----------



## drsquid

dashka- the chances of that are so infinitesimally small that you might as well also worry about getting hit by a meteor on the way home from the hsg =) you biggest risk is infection and even that is extremely unlikely. *hugs* itll all be all right. this stuff is all so stressful adding Dr google to the mix is rarely a good idea. you can always find someone who had some sort of extremely rare and weird event happen to them (maybe... there is a lot of lies and attention seeking out there). your dr didnt warn you about it just like they didnt warn about all the millions of other extremely unlikely things that could happen. we warn you about the unlikely but possible stuff- ie allergic reaction, infection, cramps etc


----------



## Dwrgi

Meant to send squishy :hugs::hugs: to you and stupid phone was being ridiculous so I had to post again, but lots of cwtches and xx
xx to you, Axxx


----------



## dashka

thanks Drwgi and Dr.S - that's helps....:hugs::hugs: I just always feel like I am the one that things like this happen to so I get paranoid... (perhaps it was sitting waiting to get into the HSG with a thunderstorm and MASSIVE scary thunder happening in the background and then they lost the paperwork etc..)... 

I know I need to step away from Google - but it's so damn hard!
My doctor didn't even mention chance of infection or antibiotics (I read that on Google too).:dohh:


----------



## drsquid

i wasnt given antibiotics for the hsg. it is no more likely than it is for iui which they also dont give antibiotics for. if anything it is less likely cause they can swab clean your cervix for hsg and they dont for iui (at least mine didnt). honestly the most likely thing that will happen is some cramps. other than that... nothing much. when i perform them i tell the person there is a risk of cramps, that they will get some sticky discharge, and brown discharge (the dye we put in and the betadine swab). some risk of spotting (some cervixes are more irritable than others). i do say if they develop a fever, foul discharge etc then call their doc or go to the er. but that is as far as i go in terms of infection.


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovelies. Reading and lurking still.

I will no SS, I will not SS....wait....I am SS....bugger!


----------



## dashka

Thanks Dr S-- I appreciate it! They did clean the cervix before he started so that's good. I am still feeling weird twinges though and it's been over 30hrs ... Is that normal?
The spotting is done I think.

Yeah I guess the chances of the egg actually fertilizing properly this time are one in a million anyway...


----------



## drsquid

i had cramps for a few days that were pretty strong.


----------



## Asryellah

Aww..:cry: Thanks lovelies for the b-day wishes :flower::flower::flower:

One year older again, I noticed my ageing from the b-day cards I got from mail - they are almost ALL flower pictures! Whatta :haha: I thought its +50 when flower cards are in place :haha:

Anyway, good to hear Dwirgi that the pains went away. Didn't you have 4 eggs? Maybe it was their progesterone kicking in after o, if there is 4 (can't remember whatitscalled in english) then you might be getting pains later on too from which ever side they were..But :thumbup::thumbup:

Dash- stay away from the google!!! And good to hear you had such good news on hsg :hugs:

And all of you with the :witch: visiting, I'd say go and get you some chockolate and :pizza:+:wine: flush your system well with all the goodies and onwards to the bfp cycle!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dash - how fab that you have ladies here that are WAY better than Dr Google!! (DrS and Dwrgi - you ladies are complete stars!!) big loves, try not to worry chick. I am absolutley convinced that you are not the first person to :sex: around HSG!!

Dwrgi - glad you are feeling better lovely xxx I would imagine that anything that pokes inside the cervix is going to cause some pain, but Im glad its over now!! hopefully those eggies are getting fertilized (actually maybe not all of them :shock:) and snuggled in!!

LadyH - no more symptom spotting!! naughty!! :haha:

hope everyone is having a nice day today (or about to - because some of you should still be in bed!!)

big loves to all of you xxx


----------



## nessaw

am soooo angry.just called the gp and there's no record of a referral to the infertility clinic on the system!waiting for them to call back.wasted a whole month.absolute pants.sorry for rant.vx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello everyone :hi:

Thank you for asking after me and passing on such lovely messages of encouragement :hugs:

I had my suppressed scan today - with another new Dr who also didn't feel the need to read my notes. Sheesh. 

His first question was "Have you had an operation?" and I thought "here we go again!". Yep, it's the issue with my left ovary, it's very high-up and even with a bit of pushing, it wouldn't co-operate. He was puzzled why it wasn't picked up during my investigation back in September, but that sonographer had pointed this issue out then, but had also managed to manipulate it. He also mentioned something about cysts (our fertility Dr mentioned this, but didn't seem concerned).

Regarding my 'wandering ovary' (as husband and I refer to it), he's said there's not much we can do, but just see what happens. Great. I'm now waiting for a call about my Gonal F - when to start and amounts - and my next test/scan. 

Not looking forward to the additional injections, I'm developing a lovely looking low-slung belt of bruises or as I now refer to it as my 'IVF Belt'. 

Quick question to all those who have been through this; where's the best place to inject in the thigh?

I'm so sorry for the ME post, I'm so emotional today and my heads not really in it. I'm having to say goodbye to my family home and it feels like I'm losing my parents all over again. I'm sure it's these ruddy hormones... sometimes you just wish you could catch a break, eh? 

Enough of my wallowing, I have a pack of chocolate chip cookies to keep me company!

Much love and :hugs: to all, 

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> am soooo angry.just called the gp and there's no record of a referral to the infertility clinic on the system!waiting for them to call back.wasted a whole month.absolute pants.sorry for rant.vx

Ness-I'm so sorry, but this is completely typical of the NHS in my experience. You have to chase them on everything. If you are concerned about time ticking past and want to get things moving, I would go private. You'll find the money and you will be dealt with immediately, no waiting lists, no queus in the clinic, etc. etc. Me and OH aren't flush with money, but we found it, and boy, am I glad we did. The service we've had from our clinic is a million times better than anything I ever experienced with the NHS. Plus, time is of the essence. I wish I'd gone private sooner, and that is a fact! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> Thank you for asking after me and passing on such lovely messages of encouragement :hugs:
> 
> I had my suppressed scan today - with another new Dr who also didn't feel the need to read my notes. Sheesh.
> 
> His first question was "Have you had an operation?" and I thought "here we go again!". Yep, it's the issue with my left ovary, it's very high-up and even with a bit of pushing, it wouldn't co-operate. He was puzzled why it wasn't picked up during my investigation back in September, but that sonographer had pointed this issue out then, but had also managed to manipulate it. He also mentioned something about cysts (our fertility Dr mentioned this, but didn't seem concerned).
> 
> Regarding my 'wandering ovary' (as husband and I refer to it), he's said there's not much we can do, but just see what happens. Great. I'm now waiting for a call about my Gonal F - when to start and amounts - and my next test/scan.
> 
> Not looking forward to the additional injections, I'm developing a lovely looking low-slung belt of bruises or as I now refer to it as my 'IVF Belt'.
> 
> Quick question to all those who have been through this; where's the best place to inject in the thigh?
> 
> I'm so sorry for the ME post, I'm so emotional today and my heads not really in it. I'm having to say goodbye to my family home and it feels like I'm losing my parents all over again. I'm sure it's these ruddy hormones... sometimes you just wish you could catch a break, eh?
> 
> Enough of my wallowing, I have a pack of chocolate chip cookies to keep me company!
> 
> Much love and :hugs: to all,
> 
> C xx

Chocolate chip cookies are a girl's best friend at times like these (plus B&B, of course!). I'm sorry you're feeling emotional, it can't be easy losing your family home, and it will have all sorts of associations for you. But nobody can take away your memories, and you'll always have those. :hugs:

I have never injected in my thigh-I always did my tummy (luckily, there was plenty of blubber there to take most of the injections!! :haha:). I always avoided the same area, and it really helps to pinch the skin together too. Hope this helps.

In my clinic, when patients have high ovaries, they recommend star jumps just before egg collection. This came from a partner consultant at the clinic who runs his own successful IVF clinic near Southampton somewhere (sorry for deetails-I am sounding like my mother now... always goes round the mountain..... zzzzzzz...). Anyway, back to the story, ten star jumps before EC should help to 'drop' the ovaries and enable the doc to gain easier access to your follicles. Job done, worry no more, my sweet!! 

Is a 'suppressed' scan the baseline scan??? Did they give you any idea of the antral follicles, not that these are foolproof, anyway? 

Good luck with your injections, lovely, and lots of R&R for you (remember to aim to drink at least 2 litres of water throughout stimms to counteract the effects of the hormones on your body, and as much protein as you can shake a stick at-at least 65g per day. Try to drink a pint of milk at some stage, and lots of nuts, seeds, beans, lentils, chicken, etc. etc. Also, beetroot is very good at the beginning of the cycle-it is a blood nourisher... Lecture over!). 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

NESS - i am so sorry to hear that they lost the paper work - there really is no excuse for that, at all. I

And i know how you feel about wasting time - so heres a fun update...when i posted yesterday i asked the question about how long it takes sperm to mature - well, i decided to do some research (my job bores me to no end, so if i am googling i look busy and people leave me alone). In my research i found that post reversal it takes around 100 days to have sperm reach maturity - wowsers!!

Ud think the urologist would have mentioned something like that. So, when i look back on the stressing i have done - Jan - Mar, all in vain bc no mature sperm...April...mature sperm possible, but not really working with the big O....so that means May - July. 

But since all this research is just in theory - i called the fertility clinic to make sure - probably the STUPIDEST thing i could do. When i talked to the nurse, she confirmed what i read...and then said that since technically we have only been trying for three months - we arent eligible for their services yet!!! I couldn't beleive it - I also told her that i'd read elsewhere that there is the possibility of pregnancy the first month after the reversal so technically i should still consider this 7 months of trying...she didn't agree, apparently the first three months the likelihood of getting pregnant is around 1%....so now i am waiting on the doctor to call today to see where i stand...

Isn't it sad to have someone else entirely take control?? I guess i wait....


----------



## grkprn

Dashka - I didn't have antibiotics for my HSG either. My MD said that they haven't recommended antibiotics pre-HSG in quite awhile.

Ladies - I have a question (and I'm trying to stay away from Dr. Google also!). My period was due yesterday and I had some strange spotting yesterday morning (brownish-red with a clot or two) and it was gone after I wiped. It happened again last night and this morning. My BBT dropped a couple of days ago and started rising again. I did test this morning and it was a BFN.

I keep thinking AF is coming, but she's not showing. Which is fine, but make up your mind Ms. Witch!! :winkwink:

Has anyone else has spotting around the time of your period and you feel like AF is coming? My period length and flow have always been pretty normal until now. Maybe the full moon is creating havoc?? :shrug:

If anyone has some words of wisdom, please send them my way!

Thanks a bunch! :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

:hugs:


grkprn said:


> Dashka - I didn't have antibiotics for my HSG either. My MD said that they haven't recommended antibiotics pre-HSG in quite awhile.
> 
> Ladies - I have a question (and I'm trying to stay away from Dr. Google also!). My period was due yesterday and I had some strange spotting yesterday morning (brownish-red with a clot or two) and it was gone after I wiped. It happened again last night and this morning. My BBT dropped a couple of days ago and started rising again. I did test this morning and it was a BFN.
> 
> I keep thinking AF is coming, but she's not showing. Which is fine, but make up your mind Ms. Witch!!  :winkwink:
> 
> Has anyone else has spotting around the time of your period and you feel like AF is coming? My period length and flow have always been pretty normal until now. Maybe the full moon is creating havoc?? :shrug:
> 
> If anyone has some words of wisdom, please send them my way!
> 
> Thanks a bunch! :hugs:

GrkPrn - Sorry - about AF...:hugs: :hugs:. Re - your period - this is what is happening to me right now too. I stopped temping right after ovulation though. I am feeling mild, mild pain since yesterday morning and even started wearing a pad yesterday and all I saw this morning was a red speck so it seems to be on its way but a little delayed. Tuesday was 14dpo for me and I stopped taking progesterone on Monday so really, there's nothing to be alarmed about. Were you on progesterone?? If so, that alone is enough to cause the delay. Even if you were not on progesterone, it's still normal...:hugs: :hugs: Quick edit - You can also do another test to see if you get a BFN again... :)


----------



## grkprn

Mirium said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Dashka - I didn't have antibiotics for my HSG either. My MD said that they haven't recommended antibiotics pre-HSG in quite awhile.
> 
> Ladies - I have a question (and I'm trying to stay away from Dr. Google also!). My period was due yesterday and I had some strange spotting yesterday morning (brownish-red with a clot or two) and it was gone after I wiped. It happened again last night and this morning. My BBT dropped a couple of days ago and started rising again. I did test this morning and it was a BFN.
> 
> I keep thinking AF is coming, but she's not showing. Which is fine, but make up your mind Ms. Witch!! :winkwink:
> 
> Has anyone else has spotting around the time of your period and you feel like AF is coming? My period length and flow have always been pretty normal until now. Maybe the full moon is creating havoc?? :shrug:
> 
> If anyone has some words of wisdom, please send them my way!
> 
> Thanks a bunch! :hugs:
> 
> GrkPrn - Sorry - about AF...:hugs: :hugs:. Re - your period - this is what is happening to me right now too. I stopped temping right after ovulation though. I am feeling mild, mild pain since yesterday morning and even started wearing a pad yesterday and all I saw this morning was a red speck so it seems to be on its way but a little delayed. Tuesday was 14dpo for me and I stopped taking progesterone on Monday so really, there's nothing to be alarmed about. Were you on progesterone?? If so, that alone is enough to cause the delay. Even if you were not on progesterone, it's still normal...:hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Mirium! :hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry to hear that you're going through the same thing. I wasn't on progesterone this cycle. And I'm waiting to hear from my RE whether or not I start Clomid again this month.

Thank you for putting my mind at ease! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Greek porn, i would wait another day or two and then test again..... because you chart looks good and I have heard about implantation taking up to day 12. :hugs:


Tiger - does the injection have to be sub-cutaneous?? (under the skin) - it sounds like it if it's in the tummy. mostly intra muscular injections go into the thigh (into a muscle) and then its the upper outer part where the injection goes. not sure with fertility meds if theye are under the skin, or into a muscles ones.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!

Dr.S - thanks again for your advice! I feel better...:hugs: Still have cramps today though but nothing major.:winkwink:

Asry - nice to hear from you!! hope you had a great b-day.... are you still on vacation? :kiss:

Dwrgi & Purps - you are always so wonderful with your responses!!! thank you for always being there for us :hugs::kiss:

Nessaw - that totally sucks re: the referral!!! I would be so mad -sounds like something that would happen to me.... I agree with Dwrgi - might be worth your sanity to go private...:hugs:

Tigerlily - have you moved or are you selling your parent's home? That must be so sad - I know I would be a wreck too...:hugs::hugs: You will always have the cherished memories... and they are your guardian angels for sure. Good luck with the meds /IVF belt...I hope the 'vanishing ovary' gets help with the star jumps that Dwrgi recommended!:hugs:

Lils - how are you doing hun ?:hugs::kiss: you are being awfully quiet...:winkwink:

BDownMommie - yes sperm are like our eggs - they need at least 3 months to mature/ improve quality etc... Where do you live? I can't believe the clinic would turn you away?? Isn't age a factor too? They shouldn't do that... Can you try another clinic maybe and just tell them you've been trying longer? GL:hugs:

Grkprn - your chart is looking mighty fine woman!! :thumbup:I don't want to get your hopes up but when I look at it -it may be that you implanted on Day 10 (dip in temp) and then your temp went up - but it takes at least 3 days for the hormone to build up once implanted -so will be BFN until that.... so wait until 14 DPO if you want to be sure.... I hope the witch stays away!!:hugs:

Mirium - I'm sorry the same thing is happening to you.... :hugs:but if you stopped progesterone on Monday - shouldn't you have got AF by now? Do you chart temps?? would be curious to see..... I hope you get answers soon - and she doesn't keep you in limbo too long -(if she's gonna show)...I hate that!!:hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't mention!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

AFM - still having a bit of cramping on my left side (probably from the HSG) It's been 2 days... it's not too painful - just more annoying than anything.
I feel a bit more relaxed today (after my Googling post re: woman who implanted in abdomen because she BD'd before HSG) since I remember that I got up to use the bathroom right away after we BD'd on CD8 cause I knew it wasn't going to 'count' anyway....it was more for fun....:haha::blush: So hopefully we're safe there Fx....

Going for acupuncture tonight.... should help me relax I hope...:sleep::thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Hello all...

Sorry this is just a quick one as am surrounded by boxes and packing paper... urghhh is a nightmare...

Dwrgi... got it all crossed for you that this IUI surprises you!

Hit so sorry hun... what awful news (hugs)

Drs... nice piccies xx

Dash good news re: HSG ... I have heard loads of ladies succeed following that procedure!

Hey Purps and Asry!

Hello Lils my FF guru... have been bad and not been temping cos of move... FF will not be happy! 

(hugs to all)


----------



## Dwrgi

Super quick quickie but good luck Pad with the moving! Hope you're okay lovely? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs:



padbrat said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Sorry this is just a quick one as am surrounded by boxes and packing paper... urghhh is a nightmare...
> 
> Dwrgi... got it all crossed for you that this IUI surprises you!
> 
> Hit so sorry hun... what awful news (hugs)
> 
> Drs... nice piccies xx
> 
> Dash good news re: HSG ... I have heard loads of ladies succeed following that procedure!
> 
> Hey Purps and Asry!
> 
> Hello Lils my FF guru... have been bad and not been temping cos of move... FF will not be happy!
> 
> (hugs to all)


----------



## BDownmommie

Just got off the phone with the Doc from the clinic - and the statistics are confirmed for after a reversal as:

1-3 months - 1% chance of pregnancy
4-6 months - 5% chance of pregnancy

After 6 - if the swimmers are there and healthy, then a bigger problem is evident.

So, that phone call was both good and bad news (above) - but the good news was that i got a verbal briefing of DH's SA:

Quantity 3.5 ml (i think thats the measurment symbol):happydance:
Volume 11 million :thumbup:
Motility 75%:dance:
Quality 49%:shrug:

(I think that's what she said, she fully well said she was paraphrasing the last two)

I guess it wasn't such a bad phone call after all- however, when i asked Dr to tell me then technically how long we had been trying (given the reversal was Dec and O days are beginning of month), he told me that technically speaking he would consider that only 3 months :growlmad:

So, not sure if it was the tone in my voice or the hesitation i had to speak again, but i asked what that meant for our visit in 2 weeks (if the :witch: arrives) - and i have to say, i very much was happy with his response.

NOT MY FAULT we didn't have all the information and since we are good candidates for the procedure (taking SA and my previous trans u/s into account) DOC WILL GLADLY SEE US:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

YAY - won't have to wait. This doc totally blamed 3 docs for the screw up, the urologist for not telling DH, my DR for not telling me about the sperm factor thereby not sending him proper info and then his assistant doc for not acknowledging the time sperm takes to generate.

WOWSERS - even not having it work so far, i must admit, i am a little releived that we are still on track (especially since month 1 of trying it technically worked but end in CP)

And, fingers crossed - big O day was technically on my BD - wouldn't that be wonderful! So now i am in the 2ww - oh my, hopes haven't been this high since.....


----------



## dashka

Pad - oh hun - the moving sounds awful..... Hang in there and hope you are ok hun!:hugs::kiss:

BDownMommie - that is good news about your call..... full steam ahead!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi, thank you so much for your wonderful advice :hugs: :hugs: You're always so supportive and incredibly kind. 

I got the call from the hospital, but they want me to come in on Monday for another scan and not to start the Gonal-F (as yet). I'm not sure what's going on, they don't seem to tell me very much - unless it's bad news! I just have a suspicion that they may cancel the cycle, as they do seem to be going on about this ovary that they "can't reach". This is our one and only NHS cycle, so maybe they're worried about their statistics.. who knows?! It's all bo**ocks! Enough of me, how are you doing, darling?

Purple, thanks for the info :hugs: The injections are sub-cutaneous. I was just a bit wary about where to inject in the leg as I know I'll end up stabbing a muscle of something! Ouch! 

Daksha, we're selling my dad's house. We've been having to clear out all our parent's things, just so many memories. I hope the acupuncture has put you into a nice, relaxed mood :hugs:

Big :hi: and :hugs: to all, I'm off to finish those cookies now! 

C xx


----------



## padbrat

Urghh Dash moving is a giant pain in the ass... especially when you don't get to chose where you live, so trying to find places for furniture and stuff when they make you go to a smaller house with less storage is a nightmare!

Tiger hope you get some good news!


----------



## Lady H

Hope you are all doing well Ladies, I feel a BFP for somebody is due.

Brown spotting and mild cramping for me on CD 24. Pretty early for AF for me but I think she is due tomorrow. Pretty sure of it. Bummer.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!!



Pad - I'm so sorry that they are forcing you to move somewhere you have no say in and a smaller place....ARGH... I hope you will be able to make it your own little sweet 'home' soon :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Tigerlily - that must be really hard for you packing your Dad's things :hugs: I really hope the phone call from the hospital/clinic is nothing bad.... but strange that they couldn't tell you more (I hate that).... Fingers crossed that they don't cancel this cycle on you..:hugs::hugs: Will you get another NHS cycle if they cancel this one?:flower::kiss:

Lady H - oh I hope it's not AF coming..... Fx for you! but if she does.... break out the chocolate and vino.....:hugs::kiss:


Seems awfully quiet on here today ladies? Where is everyone????:shrug::shrug::winkwink:

Hope you all have a great weekend!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: It's a long weekend for me - Monday is 'Civic holiday' here....yahoo!!:)


----------



## owl35

Lady H said:


> Hope you are all doing well Ladies, I feel a BFP for somebody is due.
> 
> Brown spotting and mild cramping for me on CD 24. Pretty early for AF for me but I think she is due tomorrow. Pretty sure of it. Bummer.

Lady H, I bet it's you who ends up with a BFP and that spotting is implantation :happydance:
I had my BFN confirmed yesterday with blood test :growlmad: Whatever... more :wine: for me this weekend.

:hugs: to all! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody! Happy Friday Night!!! Whoop whoop!!!! Hope there are loads of you tucking into loads of :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine: (sigh....) and lots of chocolate tonight! It's the weekend after all... :winkwink::winkwink: 

Dashka-lucky you, having a long weekend. I hope you have lots of good things planned. How are things with AD now? I am sure that you are doing all the right things, it's just perseverance, isn't it? (I'd think, IMHO! :winkwink:) xxxx

Owl-so sorry to read of your BFN. Lots of chocolate and wine are indeed in order, big hugs to you lovely, Axxxx

Tiger, oh bless you lovely. You're really going through it. It's always the way-as my Head of Department always says, 'It never rains, but it pours'.. so true. I so hope that you can carry on with your treatment-it's ridiculous to not go ahead with treatment because of the fear that they won't be able to access one ovary. I can understand it if they'd started your stimms and there was nothing going on, but how can they know how you're body will respond? Do you know your amh? This will give you an indicator of how many follicles you'll produce. I was told last summer that they expected to get from me 3-5 eggs, tops (we will ignore the complete disaster of last year's cycle) but in March I had about 15 follicles, all told, and we got 8 eggs. You just can't tell what your body will do, unless you try it. Bar steward NHS -:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Pad-nightmare situation lovely, I really feel for you, as you're heart just isn't in it. Oh well, at least it's Friday and you can have some wine and chocolates, and say 'F&&k it' to the world! Big :hugs::hugs: hun, Axxx

Lady H- I really hope that is not AF either. She deserves a special smilie for teasing you like this-:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil: FX it isn't her, Axxxx

Ksluice-how are you getting on lovely? FX that you get loads of follies, Axx

BDM-fabulous results for hubby's swimmers. Great motility, which is super important, and not bad vol either! Yay that they will treat you! Now, you can relax a bit and let them take the strain-:hugs::hugs:

Purps-have a lovely weekend hun, big mwoah mwoahs from me, Axxxx

Lils-what you up to? Hope you're okay lovely... Perhaps a pear cider might be in order this evening??? Have a great weekend, Axxxx

Mirium, what's happening with you lovely? Any sign of the dreaded hag bag? I hope she has NOT put in an appearance... FX for you, Axxxx

Never-we need an update (if you can spare us the time from all that labour type of huffing and puffing.... :haha:). Big :hugs: to you, Axxx

GkPorn winkwink:), Bumble, Twinks, Asry, Fro, Ness, Dr S, Dr H, and absolutely everybody on this site. Have a great weekend everybody!

Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Owl - I'm sorry for the BFN honey.... be extra good to yourself and enjoy that Vino!:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - you are so sweet to ask about AD :hugs:- thank you -she is a little better this week (only hit me once - I think she is catching herself before she's about to do it - Maybe that really bad scolding from DH worked? We'll see).... I also think she is better this week because we have kind of put the potty training on hold.... So all is good...:kiss:
How are you doing hun - what do you have planned for the weekend?:hugs::hugs: When is your test date?


----------



## Butterfly67

Just popping on to say hello and big :hug: and :dust: to anyone who needs it!

Reading all of your posts but sorry for not contributing much :blush:

Dwrgi, Lils, dashka, purple, bumble, owl, nessaw, DrH, DrS, Tiger, Twinks, Never, Asry, Frol, Mirium, GreekPorn, LadyH, Pad, bearlake, 4Ever, HTJ and all of those I have missed :blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi &#8211; pear cider is gone (I shared one night w/friends):shrug: After Wed night, I&#8217;m now out of :wine:, I should probably call 911 as it qualifies as an emergency, right? :haha::winkwink: Actually a lady called 911 a couple weeks ago bc she needed a pack of cigarettes RIGHT AWAY. They arrested her. :haha: Got to hear the whole call too, I was :rofl:!!! (she was very insistent about it) Na, we are going out tonight & I shall partake of the local red :wine:!!! How are you feeling, lovely?! I hope you are as calm as a cucumber. :coolio: You have anything planned this weekend? :hugs: & :dust: So, meant to ask do you know if 6 eggs dropped or 5 or? (how do they tell w/IUI?)

Dash &#8211; I did come on & check on you on HSG day, but just didn&#8217;t have time to post :wacko: Crazy busy lately. YAY for HSG results!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sorry you are still having cramping :nope: but hoping its like Velcro in there now! :winkwink: deep breaths &#8211; it won&#8217;t implant in abdomen! I also didn&#8217;t get anti-b&#8217;s. Oh, yeah, my pee is nearly clear, but a lil yellow. My DCM said to drink ½ my weight as well, but to also drink an extra 8-16oz for every cup of coffee (dries you out) and if I have to take a prescription, such as Flexeril (back) that dries me out I have to compensate as well. So I drink 5-6 32oz BPA-free jugs of water + electrolytes. But, yes, that is 160 &#8211; 192 oz & I am still thirsty? Getting test results 8/16 so we&#8217;ll see. Keeping major FX for you & sending loads of :dust: !!! (oh yeah - you dtd for FUN? :shock::shock::shock: :haha:)

BDM &#8211; Welcome! I was going to tell you to throw away those months, but now you have your answer & have the best of both worlds &#8211; yay! Happy belated birthday! :cake: (So many Leo's here!) And GL in 2WW :dust:

Pad &#8211; Oooooh I am so telling the FF gods on you!!!! :haha: I have to say I moved 3x in 6 months (our entire house &#8211; last move was Jan) & the only thing that seemed to help was :wine:. But I&#8217;m sure vodka works well too :shrug: :haha:. Aw, I know how much it sucks so sending big :hugs: & glad that you are at least in the new house, w/your DH & not still in limbo!!! Take your time with it & take me-breaks &#8211; it&#8217;ll get done eventually! :hugs:

GrkPorn &#8211; HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake::cake::cake: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: That&#8217;s a great AMH! Mine is .84. .90 & up is normal so I am considered low-normal. But who knows what the new one&#8217;s gonna say&#8230; I am hoping :witch: stays away for you! But I have also had spotting or brown & then nothing & then AF 1-2 days later so it&#8217;s very normal. For some reason our cycles like to mess w/us once we start TTC! :growlmad: Have a great birthday :hugs:

Nessaw - :growlmad::grr::grr::grr:

Mirium &#8211; glad you got lap all scheduled! You never know, I really wasn&#8217;t expecting anything to be wrong & apparently I had a septum dividing the ute (which hadn't shown up on HSG or Saline Sono/SHG), so he just snip-snipped right then & there. He didn&#8217;t make a big deal of it, but later I found out I should not have tried rt after & that I should have let it heal 2-3 months!! :saywhat: Needless to say I got pregs & mc&#8217;d that month. So, if they do fix anything, make sure you find out definitively (& google to check) if you should be trying rt away&#8230; :thumbup:

Asry &#8211; how dare they send you &#8220;flower-cards&#8221;??? :shock: They should still have beer, men or wine on them, or at least food, we are not OLD yet!? :saywhat: :haha: Hope you are still enjoying your vacay w/OH & yes, I will take your advice & flush my system with :wine:, chocolate & :pizza: bc &#8220;Asry said I have to&#8221;. :hugs:

Tiger &#8211; eeek, I have the same belt except that mine will be here the rest of my TTC days (blood thinners &#8211; daily no matter what) :nope:. We shall have to exchange beauty pics ones day! :haha: Mine are subcutaneous & can inject in abdomen, butt or outer part of leg but the key is you have to still be able to grab 1-2 inches of skin so it doesn&#8217;t go into the muscle. Maybe for Mon appt Dr wants to ensure that you get as many eggs as possible out of leftie? If you only have one chance, that would be a good thing :thumbup: That is what it is sounding like to me&#8230; :shrug: :hugs:

LadyH &#8211; FX for you that the spotting is implantation!!! Still early for you yet, chickie! :hugs: I agree, we need another round of BFP's!!!!

BF &#8211; hope you are feeling better as far as your back is concerned :hugs: I&#8217;ll come stalk soon&#8230;

Owl - :hugs:

Purps &#8211; big :hugs: to our bumpy girl for still being here! Have fun w/your dad & yummy Chinese tonight!

Twinks - :hi: lovely!

Fro - :hugs: & hope you are having fun on your vacay too!!!

HA - :hugs:

DrS &#8211; hope everything is going well there doc :hugs:

Chicken - :hugs:

Never &#8211; good luck honey!!! So exciting&#8230; :hugs:

Viccat &#8211; you OK? :hugs:

:hi: DrH, Bumble, HTJ, 2have4, 4ever young, ksluice (updates pleez!),FlyFL, maddy40, Bearlake (you ok?) & anyone else I missed!

AFM &#8211; I am going to go partake in some :wine: tonight because&#8230; &#8220;just got paid, Friday night, Party hoppin', feelin right, Booties shakin', all around&#8230;&#8221;. Please somebody tell me you remember that one!? :wacko: Also, :witch: doesn&#8217;t like :wine: so I do it just to p!ss her off! :winkwink: I have an appt for 8/16 w/IVF Dr to get all the test results (yikes). Also gonna try natural 1-2 cycles then go IUI. Well, if AMH really bad perhaps start IUI in Sept? Got the info, cost & etc from Dr & DH agreed to try 1-2 more natural, then IUI. But he will not agree to IVF as it is way too $$$. I am just happy he agrees w/IUI & knows the downside & still willing to go ahead w/it. Have an awesome weekend y&#8217;all!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.

after literally crying over spilt milk-trying to make bechamel sauce for lasagne,we had bolognese instead!-I've managed to calm down a bit.spoke to the doctor today.she reckons she did the referral but its lost in a secretarial backlog!!whatever!!would be more inclined to believe it had I not had to chase up the previous ultrasound appt.ajyway back to waiting another 4 weeks for the fertility clinic appt which means it will be when I'm back to school making everything a pain.good news was she had my prog results which have gone up again.they're looking for 30 (sos can't remember the unit of measure).gone from 5 to 18 to 19.5.unfortunately we don't have last months when i know i ov'd.am not very good at waiting!!got appt for boyfs sa results on the 13th and got my pre period cramps so that will show its ugly face next week when we're visiting boyfs mum who can be a bit special.ho hum.

owl-sorry about bfn.tis pants.

pad-good luck with the packing.

thanks for all ur support.sorry for prev rant and present me msg.

much love to all.keeping fingers crossed for some bfps.

vxx


----------



## Lady H

Caved in and used IC this am....:bfn: :cry::dohh::nope:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Caved in and used IC this am....:bfn: :cry::dohh::nope:

Sorry to hear this. It's all pants, isn't it? Be kind to yourself today, and lots of wine tonight! You'll get there, Axx :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Everyone enjoy their wine, I have to work so none for me. And no chance of a BFP right now either since I'm only CD7....


----------



## Butterfly67

It's OK, don't panic to those of you who can't have :wine: tonight, I'll have your share :haha::haha:

:wine::wine::wine:

Lady H :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Butterfly67 said:


> It's OK, don't panic to those of you who can't have :wine: tonight, I'll have your share :haha::haha:
> 
> :wine::wine::wine:
> 
> Lady H :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a few on me too, although I WILL have a half pint tonight (of cider, Lil!! Yum, yum). I'm sure this is allowed..... 

Hope everybody's having a great weekend, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovelies!
Hope you are all having a good weekend so far?
This'll be a quick one, cos poor dh has got a poorly tum so I'm busy minding him and dogs etc etc!!

It sounds like everyone needs a massive hug, soooooo......


https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif​

Quick never news



Spoiler
Andrea is still in hospital and is going to be induced later today or first thing tomorrow! So she'll be meeting oopsie very soon


----------



## nessaw

sorry lady h.x

am joining you all with the wine.make mine a large one!!vx


----------



## owl35

Lady H said:


> Caved in and used IC this am....:bfn: :cry::dohh::nope:

So sorry to hear this - it just blows doesn't it? :growlmad:
Cheers ladies! :wine: :drunk: :winkwink:
Huge :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Caved in and used IC this am....:bfn: :cry::dohh::nope:

I'm not sure I'd count on ic's at just 12DPO. While my Wondfo's showed + on 12DPO, those ic's from peeonastick.com didn't show +hpt until 15-friggin-DPO!!! :dohh: :nope: 

But sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: either way... & a :flow:


----------



## drsquid

purple- dont squeeze so tight. =) made the mistake of thinking that a big greasy tub of movie popcorn was a good plan.. yikes. super queasy. but Brave was quite good


----------



## LilSluz

We should all drink :wine: to the fact that it is Saturday night and we are all beautiful ladies who are still going strong!!! :thumbup::friends: And I, too, will "sacrifice myself" & take up the reigns for any who cannot partake of the :wine: tonight! Just let me know how many... :winkwink::wacko::loopy:

And I'll :drunk: to Never's news (thanks Purps!) :wine::beer::drunk::drunk::drunk:

:hug:


----------



## Lady H

Hope you enjoyed "larging" it last night Lil. So exciting about Never isn't it! I'm obsessively stalking her journal.

No AF yet, but BB pain beginning to subside so think she will be here by this pm.


----------



## purplelou

Ladies you are all so lovely and completely generous!! I would be so happy if one of you (or all) would kindly take on my wine for me xxxx :haha:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!!

Butterfly - Hello!!!:flower::flower::hugs: how are the renos coming?

Lils - ouch the 'belt' sounds crummy... not looking forward to that...:hugs: I am glad that you convinced DH to go for IUI....:thumbup: who knows what kind of info you and your doc will find out by then ... and things will work pronto!:thumbup: 

Nessaw and Lady H - :hugs::hugs::hugs: take care of yourselves:kiss:

Dwrgi - hope you had a nice half pint cider - and are taking it easy hun:hugs::kiss:

Purps - yay thanks for the update on Never.... and hope DH feels better soon! you are a momma to 4 already if you think about it !:haha::haha:
Loved the hugging smilie!:hugs::kiss:

Dr. S - loved the new spoiler pic...:thumbup: :hugs:Glad you liked Brave - I am dying to see that movie -but probably won't until it's on DVD or something.

Hello to everyone and hope you all have a great rest of your weekend!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - later today we are going to parents' cottage and spending the night -coming home tomorrow afternoon/evening.... (holiday here tomorrow)... 
Made a batch of some delicious caffeine-free iced-tea yesterday (steeped some herbs from garden - mint, lavender, and lemon-balm) and added some honey and ice - YUM....ok I know I'm boring but I've found my new summer beverage!! :winkwink::coolio::beer:


----------



## Lady H

Rant alert: where is my AF? Just arrive will you bitch, let's get this over with! Three days of brown spotting is getting me down now.


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Rant alert: where is my AF? Just arrive will you bitch, let's get this over with! Three days of brown spotting is getting me down now.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you Lady H, oh she likes to torment, doesn't she?
Hope you had a good day, despite Bag-face!
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Dwrgi, witch arrived just now finally.

How are you doing?


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies! did everyone have a good weekend?? big :hugs: and :kiss: to you all.
dashka - I hope you had a nice time at your parents cottage ...that sounds lovely! and so does your new drink! yummy!! :hugs:

LadyH - I hate how that :witch: teases!! either come on time or better still - stay away!! :grr: :hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you doing chick?? your OTD seems forever away - will you be able to hold out that long?? :hugs:

Butterfly - I painted some bits in the bathroom yesterday and thought of you!! how's your back chick?? :hugs:

DrS- love love love your spoiler pic!! how are you feeling?? (apart from the popcorn that is) :hugs:

Pad - oh Hun!! I hope you are nearly done with moving. when will you actually be there?? huge :hugs:

ladies who got the :witch: visiting - bah!!! I am so sorry!! its not fair!

Twinks - big squishy :hugs: for you xxx need to pop to your journal.

asry, frols and madelaine - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Tigerlilly - good luck today for your scan (I think) big loves :hugs:

Lils - glad you have a plan in place :hugs:

bumble - lovely - how are you doing chick?? :hugs:

hi to chicken and nessaw, greek porn, DrH, FM, HA, flyflorida, and everyone else - and big :hugs:

afm - nothing much to report here. DH is very much better but we had quite a resty weekend cos he wasn't feeling great. watch lots of the olympics and almost cried when Jessica ennis, Mo Farrah and gre rutherford won gold on saturday - it was fab! yesterday we had a small flood from a leak in our conservatory roof...but then it's not often we get rain quite that fierce!! all fixed now though so shouldn't happen again. even the dogs weren't keen to go for their walkies last night!!

hope everyone has a fab monday!


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! How are we all? Hope everybody had a great weekend?

Lils-I am personally grateful to you and touched by your completely selfless and thoughtful actions in sacrificing yourself for our pleasure (those of us who can't drink!). You are very special indeed! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Hope the hangover wasn't too bad!! Where are you at with tests and meds? You said something about an amh re-test? Boy, how I would hide from that one, if it was me! Good luck hun! xx :hugs:

Dashka-hope you had a great weekend at your parents cottage. It sounds completey idyllic. I loved the pics you put on FB, and those muffins looked to die for! Hope you enjoy your Monday off! :hugs:

Purps-hello lovely! How are you? Good to hear that you had a resty weekend; you so deserve it! Bah to the rain and the leaky roof. I, too, have been glued to the Olympics. Just get so emotional when anybody wins or gets a medal-I was even crying for Del Potro winning the first medal for Argentina (of course, I have to utilise the line, 'Don't cry for me Argentina' at this juncture!!!), I think it's all the hormones I'm taking!! Take it easy hun! Oh, any news from Andrea? I know that some babies can take a while to arrive after being induced.... :hugs:

Lady H-at least the old hag bag HAS finally arrived. How long was your cycle this time? Onwards and upwards, and new cycle it is! Hope this is The One! :hugs::hugs:

Pad-how are you getting on with those boxes? Hope you get it all sorted soon, Axxx :hugs:

Ksluice & Tiger-how are your treatment cycles going? I hope that everything is going well? Tiger, think you're having an appointment today to see whether you can get started or not. Huge good luck and hope they say 'Yay'! Good luck to you both, Axxx :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Chicken, GrkPorn haha:), Bumble, Butterfly, Fro, Asry, Maddy, Dr H, Twinks, HA, Nessaw-big hello and :hugs:

What's happened to FlyFlorida? Haven't heard from her in a while.... 

BDM-how are things with you? 

Everybody else that I haven't mentioned, a big hello and :hugs:

AFM-no symptoms, no signs, yada yada. I'm 6DPO according to FF, but I think I ovulated on Monday afternoon, so today would be 7DPO. How soon after ovulation, can you test with a IUI??? I just don't want to waste another second of this summer holiday putting my life on hold because I 'might' be pregnant... Very bored with it all now, tbh. :shrug::shrug:

Love to you all, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - I know - bless him (the argentinian man!) I would think IUI is simialr to natrual cycles - or maybe a day or two less - cos the spermies have less distance to swim (I am guessing) I hope (in the nicest way ) that the rest of your summer hols is a bust and that you cannot drink or eat rare meat or nice cheese etc because you are preggers!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

oh and Never News:


Spoiler
she is still waiting for labour to start (hope I am saying this right now!) she had a pessary already but now has to wait 24 hours for a second - which will be at 2 am tonight, and hopefully that gets oopsie moving. she said that the midwife examined her and could feel the top of babies head - so hopefully she'll have a baby to hug soon!!


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> oh and Never News:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> she is still waiting for labour to start (hope I am saying this right now!) she had a pessary already but now has to wait 24 hours for a second - which will be at 2 am tonight, and hopefully that gets oopsie moving. she said that the midwife examined her and could feel the top of babies head - so hopefully she'll have a baby to hug soon!!

Amazing news, and thanks, as ever, for your sensitivity! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

stuck in traffic on m6 on way to morecambe!

stupid af turned up at half 11 last night-randoms.does that make today day 1 or yesterday?x

love to all.vx


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> stuck in traffic on m6 on way to morecambe!
> 
> stupid af turned up at half 11 last night-randoms.does that make today day 1 or yesterday?x
> 
> love to all.vx

Today is Day 1. You count first full day of flow as day 1. What a cow she is. Hope you're okay hun, Axxx :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw - oh hun! sorry about the :witch: bugger!!
and yes Id say cd1 too :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> oh and Never News:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> she is still waiting for labour to start (hope I am saying this right now!) she had a pessary already but now has to wait 24 hours for a second - which will be at 2 am tonight, and hopefully that gets oopsie moving. she said that the midwife examined her and could feel the top of babies head - so hopefully she'll have a baby to hug soon!!

Hello lovely Purple :hugs:

Thank you for the update on Never - I have been wandering over to her journal, it's so lovely to see 'one of our own' reach this point :flower:

You have such a good memory! Yes, I had another scan this morning and the issue with the left ovary is that where it's high up, my bladder is actually in the way. He's hoping that once they enlarge due to the Gonal F (starting that on Thursday) it might come down a bit, else they'll see what they can do when I'm under, but they're obviously worried about catching the bladder. Ah, what can you do, just got to keep going and hope that something will go right.

Big loves and :hugs: to you and all the smashing ladies on here... has anyone else got 'Olympic fever' or is it just me?? :happydance:

Oh, one last 'funny', because we keep talking about my 'high ovary', husband keeps imagining it's sitting there all chilled out smoking a spliff! :rofl: Well, you gotta laugh, else you'll go mad, right?

Ciao!

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> oh and Never News:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> she is still waiting for labour to start (hope I am saying this right now!) she had a pessary already but now has to wait 24 hours for a second - which will be at 2 am tonight, and hopefully that gets oopsie moving. she said that the midwife examined her and could feel the top of babies head - so hopefully she'll have a baby to hug soon!!
> 
> 
> Hello lovely Purple :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for the update on Never - I have been wandering over to her journal, it's so lovely to see 'one of our own' reach this point :flower:
> 
> You have such a good memory! Yes, I had another scan this morning and the issue with the left ovary is that where it's high up, my bladder is actually in the way. He's hoping that once they enlarge due to the Gonal F (starting that on Thursday) it might come down a bit, else they'll see what they can do when I'm under, but they're obviously worried about catching the bladder. Ah, what can you do, just got to keep going and hope that something will go right.
> 
> Big loves and :hugs: to you and all the smashing ladies on here... has anyone else got 'Olympic fever' or is it just me?? :happydance:
> 
> Oh, one last 'funny', because we keep talking about my 'high ovary', husband keeps imagining it's sitting there all chilled out smoking a spliff! :rofl: Well, you gotta laugh, else you'll go mad, right?
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

That's all very positive lovely, so fingers crossed ALL will go well! I love your husband's analogy of the doped out ovary!! You gotta laugh, you're dead right!! :haha::haha::haha: Good luck to you and thanks for updating! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Tiger - lovely to see you! and yes it's fab to see someone from here reach the end... now - if everyone can just get that bfp Ill be a happy bunny!

I hope the gonal F does the trick on your "spacey ovary!" lol! I seem to remember HA saying that during stimming ovaries can reach the size of an orange :shock: so that would likely make it much easier to get to! fingers crossed for you! keep us updated!

oh and yes - there is quite a lot of Olympic fever about!! (I don't even like sports and I cannot do any of them but I completely sucked in!!)


----------



## padbrat

Mwahahaha... spliffed out ovary Tiger! Praying your bladder stays way away from the spaced cadet!

Dwrgi... I would personally wait until 14 dpo... that is what I had to do with ED... plus I have iron will power! NOT!

Purps as ever the messenger of good tidings! Not long til we will be waiting on news from you....

Lils .... NO! My wine you can't have any! So there! .... unless you want to help me finish the bottle! Hehehe

Dash you summer drink sounds lush!! Send some over! LOL... where in Canada are you? My friend has just returned back to Calgary and I am coming over to see her... only got to wait for another 2 years... Stampede 2014!

Lady H... it is pants... that is all I can say...

Nee what a nightmare... change docs?

AFM... boxes have started to die off at last... still pointedly ignoring FF.... but am being good and taking all my pills...at the mo I am on...

Vit D
Omega 3 6 9 (the goose drank wine... the monkey chewed tobacco... umm forgot rest..)
Pregnacare
Aspirin 75mg
Levothyroxine
Folic Acid (high dose)

..... umm sure there is some more... can't think...

Must go kill some more boxes...


----------



## drsquid

reconsidered and removed


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! How are we all???

It's gone quiet on here-is everybody watching the Olympics like me??? :haha:

Love to you all, and big :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round!
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

good morning!
I am mooching but in between work (it always gets in the way!) 

A - are you having some nice time off hun? I hope you are getting resting done!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Quite frankly, Purps, I don't know where I get the time to go to work as it takes ages to check my FB account, emails, BnB and my FF friends...... By then, I'm exhausted by all the typing!!!! I'll have to speak to my Boss about it in Sept, so he can take some of the classes off me!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I'm okay, lovely. Been a bit stressed by a few things: treatment, tenant, stuff going on in the Village Association (oh yes!).... there's conflict wherever you look, seems to me.... Anyway, will have to dig those comedies out and start laughing! :haha::haha: 

Hope you're okay lovely?? Any nice events planned? Also, any news on Never? 

Love to you lovely,
Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hi all.

am ok thanks for asking.was expecting it as prog levels too low for ov.just glad it turned up before we went away as i'm not regular i didn't want to wait for it to show up here.am keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle and my fertility clinic appt is there when we get home!but i know it won't be.

am obsessed with the olympics.don't know what i'll do next wk!!boyf's mum keeps recording it and fast forwarding thro bits hours later which is a tad annoying!!!but if that's all we have to deal with then i'll be happy.

how's everyone doing?it is v quiet on here.

have a gd day.it's v drizzily oop north so think the planned walk is out the window.we've left the dogs with a friend.feeling v guilty and missing them lots.daft things!(me and the dogs).

love vx


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Lady H and Nessaw - so sorry that damn b$5tch showed up :hugs::dohh:.... so frustrating when she plays with our minds too before... Hope you indulged in something sinful....:winkwink::winkwink:

Dwrgi - Hi hun! LOL - re: telling your boss.... I often think the same - work just gets in the way of life doesn't it???:haha::haha: Hey according to FF we ovulated on the same day! So we're both 7DPO...:winkwink::winkwink: I also noticed that our temps after ovulation are similar (if you convert to Celcius) I'm feeling the regular symptoms I get at this time... don't think I'll have any luck this month... but I guess you never know. Really hope this is your month:winkwink::thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Purps - thanks for the update on Never!.... Happy Olympic watching! I just don't have much time to watch them.... but I can see how exciting it must be to have them in your country!:winkwink::hugs: 

Lils - hope you enjoyed the vino for everyone...and hope things calm down at work soon....:winkwink::hugs::kiss:

Pad - oh so glad you are getting near the end of the boxes finally..... it's so much easier when there is an end in sight! Re: your question - I live in Toronto (so quite far from Calgary)....:haha::winkwink::winkwink: Take it easy honey! Glad you are still taking your vitamins!:hugs:

Tiger - hope the Gonal F works some magic on that 'chilled out' hiding ovary ...:winkwink: I am excited for you... I am crossing all limbs that this works for you! :hugs:

Never - if you are reading this - Good luck hun!! hope you are cuddling your LO soon :hugs:

Asry, Fro, Madeline, Dr S, Dr. H, HTJ, Chicken, Owl, HA, Grkprn, Bearlake and I know I'm forgetting many but having mental gaps right now :dohh:...sorry! - hugs to all and have a great day!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - nothing to report - went to parent's cottage for day and a half - but not as restful as I had hoped - tons of people came (last minute) and so it was more work (and confusion and noise) than I wanted...:dohh:. but oh well... still nice weather so was nice in that....:winkwink:
7DPO today and feeling the same symptoms I always get at this time... blah


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Quite frankly, Purps, I don't know where I get the time to go to work as it takes ages to check my FB account, emails, BnB and my FF friends...... By then, I'm exhausted by all the typing!!!! I'll have to speak to my Boss about it in Sept, so he can take some of the classes off me!!! :haha::haha::haha:


Ohh I know that feeling!! :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw - sorry about that witch :hugs: but I hope you are having a nice break "oop north" :haha: fingers crossed the rain stops for you!!

Dashka - your little break sounds nice but shame about all the extra people when you just want some peace and quiet!! :hugs:

everyone - huge big :hugs: and :kiss: to you all


some never news:


Spoiler
Andrea had another pessary this morning and although her blood pressure is high is trying to walk and bounce on a ball etc to get things moving - nothing more yet. she is very grateful that we are thinking about her, but doesn't want to rub anyones nose in it - iykwim. I will keep an eye on her via her thread and update when there is news :)


----------



## Maddy40

It is quiet here. I am finding I am less motivated to read and post in the first 2 weeks after AF, but once I start on those OPKs and head into the TWW I'm an absolute fiend! 

Am loving the Olympics, go everyone. I especially like the hard-luck stories like the Irish gymnast that was TWICE hit by such bad injuries/illness that he was told he'd never walk again and blow me down, now he's an Olympian! And the Aussie triathlete that got bronze and only had heart surgery 2 years ago. A-bloody-mazing!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> Morning everybody! How are we all???
> 
> It's gone quiet on here-is everybody watching the Olympics like me??? :haha:
> 
> Love to you all, and big :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round!
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm an Olympics addict.. not looking forward to going cold turkey next Monday! :haha:

Hope you're feeling good, darling... are you planning to test?

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

The Olympics are completely compulsive viewing. I can't tear myself away (although I did today....). And it's generated such a 'feel good' feeling in the UK, although I noticed the government trying to bury some bad news with all the fuss going towards the Games. Bah Coalition Government :grr::grr::grr::grr:

Dash-sorry that everybody descended. That is so annoying, cos you could have gone another time if this was the case! They all obviously knew you were there and couldn't keep away! :winkwink::winkwink: I think that I ovulated on the Monday, and it was literally 36 hours after my trigger, as I had really sharp pains in my ovaries, so I think I'm 8dpo. However, I'm with you all the way lovely, and hope this is your month! FX!! :thumbup:

Ness-oooh, your boyf's mother sounds like a one. Hide the remote control!!! Hope you managed to get out to walk the dog.... I can so identify with missing your furbabies when you're away. I think about mine constantly. They ARE such substitutes for kids! Hope you have a lovely rest! xx

Purps-thanks for the update on Never, so exciting! :hugs:

Maddy-I know exactly what you mean. And I so hope that people get into sports as a result. There was a fab poster doing the rounds on FB yesterday, saying something like 'Like if you think these are our real heroes, not Jordan, Kardashians' etc. Or something like that. And it is so true. These people are real heroes and such an inspiration.

Love to everybody, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

thanks Dwrgi - my ND did tell me that when we feel those sharp pains at ov...it doesn't mean that is the exact time we ov.... you can get those before or after too.... I always thought it was the exact moment! :dohh:(is that the only time you felt something)? or did you have more before or after?


----------



## dashka

...also just looked at your chart and if you ovulated on Monday -then your temp should have gone up on Tuesday - but it went way down first (normal)- which is why I think you ovulated on Tuesday (and FF)..
Sorry don't mean to confuse you!! tell me to shut up now....:wacko::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> thanks Dwrgi - my ND did tell me that when we feel those sharp pains at ov...it doesn't mean that is the exact time we ov.... you can get those before or after too.... I always thought it was the exact moment! :dohh:(is that the only time you felt something)? or did you have more before or after?

No, that was it. And it was literally 36 hours after the trigger as well (ovulation can apparently occur 24-36 hours later). I really hope it did happen then, as it was closest to the IUI. This is a funny old game, so many variables! :shrug:

FX for us both buddy! 

Hey-I did two good deeds today, so hope Mr Karma is watching! There was a collision on the motorway literally in front of our car, and I phoned the police to report it. And, then, OH and I stopped a little girl from walking in front of a car; she was completely oblivious, and we both reached out for her at the same time. Her parents were completely nonplussed-we didn't even get a thank you! :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:


----------



## ksluice

Good morning! :hi:

i know its not morning anywhere but here anymore but...

:dust: and :dust: for the iuis!

and dwrgi, I also contribute a :saywhat: about those parents!!?


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> ...also just looked at your chart and if you ovulated on Monday -then your temp should have gone up on Tuesday - but it went way down first (normal)- which is why I think you ovulated on Tuesday (and FF)..
> Sorry don't mean to confuse you!! tell me to shut up now....:wacko::thumbup:

And there was me clinging on to some hope! We didn't DTD either the next day, as we thought we had all bases covered. Not that those spermies were ever going to penetrate into my old crappy eggs anyway. And, if you are correct, this may explain why they didn't get any eggs last year, as I didn't ovulate them until a day later, and the little sods were clinging onto the follicle walls (although my FS said she flushed them out a few times, I have read that chromosomally abnormal eggs will be harder to get to, as they cling onto the walls and don't release as easily. Of course, they wouldn't have been any good anyway, would they, being chromosomally abnormal and crap?)

I've had enough of this blooming nonsense, quite frankly. May just go and get very drunk. 

xx


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Morning everybody! How are we all? Hope everybody had a great weekend?
> 
> Lils-I am personally grateful to you and touched by your completely selfless and thoughtful actions in sacrificing yourself for our pleasure (those of us who can't drink!). You are very special indeed! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Hope the hangover wasn't too bad!! Where are you at with tests and meds? You said something about an amh re-test? Boy, how I would hide from that one, if it was me! Good luck hun! xx :hugs:

My mother always told me I had such a "giving nature". Just call me "Saint Lils" from now on :rofl: Well, Butterfly offered too, so she can be dubbed Saint ButterFly :haha:. I wonder what our medals wuold look like? lol...

And Pad, I'd be happy to offer my services to you, as well. However, I am guessing that (a) you don't need any help in that dept., and (b) your bottle would be empty by the time I got there, anyway :haha:. Yes, you go show those boxes who's boss! :gun::gun::gun:

Dwrgi, I don't find out results until 8/16 so next Thurs? I have intralipids "being delivered" this Fri. so I'll have to pick out a good movies for nurse & I to watch :thumbup:. But, enough about me, I'm sorry that you are going thru a lot of stress :grr: - not a good time to be stressing :nope:. But, I agree, we need to cut back on work to get our social sites in! :comp: Looks like you had a great time at the game :winkwink: And kudos for those good deeds today! :thumbup: :hugs: & :dust:

Dashka - :growlmad: on intrusions to your peaceful weekend! It's so crazy how you can get symptoms a week before AF :nope:. Of course, I will always hold out hope for you!!! :hugs: & :dust:

Purps - love ya & thanks for updates on Never! She might have to revert to cavewoman tactics... :haha: Glad DH feeling better & you are in a sporty mood these days! I think watching the Olympics should count as exercise. My heart rate goes up watching those athletes!

Tiger - Oh, glad they are going thru with it & that laid-back, splif-smoking ovary is about to get a rude awakening when it gets hit with these drugs! :shock: :haha:

Nessaw - :hugs: We all seem to be told different things about AF & when CD1 counts. For some after 4pm = next day, some after 9pm, some say it depends how heavy it is, Dwrgi's Dr says first full-day, I don't think we ever got to a "final answer" on that one so we all just do the best we can. And unless you have very short cycles, a day doesn't usually matter much. But for your situation, I would think its very clear it would be the next day as CD1.

LadyH - glad that at least she had the courage to show her face so you could get on with it! Hope you treated yourself by doing something that's bad for you! :winkwink: (that really doesn;t take much these days, though, right?)

AFM - just popping on quickly as I am swamped at work this week. And DH just left today to go to Bimini w/his sister & fam. :( I have very limited vacay so would rather spend it on a trip for just he & I, and I've been to Bimini so many times (& surrounded by beaches, sun & palm trees on a daily basis) so want to spend my vacay doing something different! (I know, my life sucks so bad doesn't it? lol)

Just lining up my drugs & infusions for this cycle, although I have another 1.5 wks til O time, but like to be prepared. Dr added 'Roids this cycle :bodyb:, so I have literally covered ALL of my bases now! have a great day ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Hi Ladies!

I was spotty for three days and then last Saturday, I got some light flow. That's all I had for 3 days...light flow. I was supposed to start Clomid 50mg this month, but didn't know when to start it. After talking with my RE's office, I'm supposed to start it today (CD4) and then get a CD14 ultrasound to see the follies. To be honest, I'm not too impressed with my RE's office - the nurses are very nice, but the fellows/residents in training have no beside manner whatsoever. :nope: And they are the ones that I typically see all the time!

I'm getting a 2nd opinion at another RE office in the area next Monday, so I'm hoping that it goes well. Had a fabulous birthday with some delicious :wine: and dinner -- plus I got to spend some time with my childhood friends and family! What could be better than that?

I scanned through all the posts since last Wednesday -- I hope everyone is doing well -- sending :hugs: and :dust:!


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> ...also just looked at your chart and if you ovulated on Monday -then your temp should have gone up on Tuesday - but it went way down first (normal)- which is why I think you ovulated on Tuesday (and FF)..
> Sorry don't mean to confuse you!! tell me to shut up now....:wacko::thumbup:
> 
> And there was me clinging on to some hope! We didn't DTD either the next day, as we thought we had all bases covered. Not that those spermies were ever going to penetrate into my old crappy eggs anyway. And, if you are correct, this may explain why they didn't get any eggs last year, as I didn't ovulate them until a day later, and the little sods were clinging onto the follicle walls (although my FS said she flushed them out a few times, I have read that chromosomally abnormal eggs will be harder to get to, as they cling onto the walls and don't release as easily. Of course, they wouldn't have been any good anyway, would they, being chromosomally abnormal and crap?)
> 
> I've had enough of this blooming nonsense, quite frankly. May just go and get very drunk.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

oh hun - I didn't mean to discourage you!!! Weather you ovulated on Monday/Tuesday doesn't really matter as long as you got those spermies in there before (and not after!) AND you got the IUI on Monday and DTD Monday night right?... so not to worry!!! Not sure if the shot is different but with the LH surge on OPK's my ND said you ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hrs... (I know crazy window right??):dohh: 

Anyway - I think the way you guys planned it was perfect!!!!:hugs::kiss:

and don't you make fun of your eggs anymore... they are wonderful :hugs::kiss: because they are Dwrgi's....:hugs::kiss:

PS - wow you guys should get wonderful kharma coming back to you with those good deeds!! :thumbup:(I can't stand it when parents are clueless when it comes to watching out for their kids' safety)...


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> ...also just looked at your chart and if you ovulated on Monday -then your temp should have gone up on Tuesday - but it went way down first (normal)- which is why I think you ovulated on Tuesday (and FF)..
> Sorry don't mean to confuse you!! tell me to shut up now....:wacko::thumbup:
> 
> And there was me clinging on to some hope! We didn't DTD either the next day, as we thought we had all bases covered. Not that those spermies were ever going to penetrate into my old crappy eggs anyway. And, if you are correct, this may explain why they didn't get any eggs last year, as I didn't ovulate them until a day later, and the little sods were clinging onto the follicle walls (although my FS said she flushed them out a few times, I have read that chromosomally abnormal eggs will be harder to get to, as they cling onto the walls and don't release as easily. Of course, they wouldn't have been any good anyway, would they, being chromosomally abnormal and crap?)
> 
> I've had enough of this blooming nonsense, quite frankly. May just go and get very drunk.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

(we cross-posted) 

Girl! You aren't out?! :saywhat: THE most important thing is to have those :spermy: ALREADY in those tubes hangin out & waiting for the Egg-posse to come by (& you definitely have a whole posse) to get there! You'd be out if you O'd first & then got the IUI! But you had 3 full days of :spermy: injections (whether IUI or natural!) right up until the day before O right??? That's PLENTY, plenty, plenty!!! :thumbup: And SA results were great too! :thumbup: I bet the most confusion that happened was all of the fighting that went on between the :spermy: to see who gets to penetrate the eggs! :winkwink:

Don't you dare give up as you really, truly have no reason to get down!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Now I cross-posted w/Dashka, but we both said the exact same thing!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils - re: DH being away - now you have the whole house to yourself to do whatever you like whenever you want!!! HA ! That makes sense re: saving your vacation time for 'other' non-family vacation time.... I am also saving the rest of my vacation days incase I do IVF or whatever and will need to take some time off there....(to reduce stress? or whatever)... I hope work gets better for you - that is awful how busy you are right now....:hugs: :kiss: Sounds like you got a full army of meds for this cycle ready! :hugs: That is so cool that you can have a nurse come to your house to administer the intralipids... The only way something like that would happen here is if I was a senior needing home visits or something :haha:

Grkprn - HAPPY BELATED B-DAY!!! :cake: I'm sorry that AF arrived and that you aren't happy with the RE.... Hope the next one turns out to be better :hugs:

Ksluice - did I read correctly on your journal that your ER is tomorrow??? How exciting !!!! Good luck!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ksluice

yes it is! thanks!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!! I was hoping to read some BFPs when I returned from vacation. :( :cry: Sorry to all the ladies that were hit by the :witch: - Lil, Owl, Grkprn, LadyH, Mirium, Chicken, and Maddy40... 

Dwrgi - Loved the "Flo Ridan" comment to Lil! Sorry about the crappy tenant and just wanted to say...Our olympians are heros, but so are you and your DH for rescuing the little girl and for the LTTC journey you have been on!! It really takes so much perseverence to keep going month after month!! :hugs:

Butterfly - I hope the meeting went well! I need to read your journal maybe to see what the status is. 

HTJP - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry about your mom!!! :hugs: 

LilSluz - Stupid :witch:...thanks for drinking for me!! I could use some :wine: too!! Yummy!!

Pad - I hope you tackled the boxes and enjoyed a great beverage for me too!! 

Owl - I hope this cycle is better!! :hugs:

Grkprn - Belated Happy Birthday!! I liked what Mirium said about age too and all the women getting pregnant! It's just one day...but I can understand at the same time the reminder of it all. Good luck with the appointment with the new RE! Hopefully they give you what you need to get that :baby:

Nessaw - Ugh! No record! :saywhat::argh: Lately, I have been wanting universal health care in the U.S. because the costs are really insane, but I guess there are pros and cons to both medical solutions. I don't know, but here the costs are f*cking insane!!!!!!

Foreveryoung - :happydance::wohoo: On the 40 lb. loss!!! Awesome!!

Twinks - :hi:

DrH - She in Asia still right?

LadyH - :hugs: :hugs: Enjoy the :wine: too!! 

Mirium - So, it's a go this month right? When is O for you? Sept. Laproscopy if BFN or did I miss something?

Dashka - Sounds like AD is pretty normal then. I am glad to hear that. I suppose with TTC you are more sensitive. I know I can begin to think of things as blessings or curses when in fact, most of the time it's just a challenge in some way or another I must overcome and not a curse. As for my HSG I did not take anything either. I am glad DrS gave you good advice! I am hoping the doctor's assistant's attitude sends you good luck and you get a BFP from all that b.s.!!! :) 

Purps - I am glad you are hanging in there with pregnancy and your dad's cancer. :hugs: Thanks for the updates about Never. I am guessing she could be in labor as I write this. :happydance:

Bumble - I hope it's all under the radar now!! 

Chicken - :hugs: When is O for you?

Manuiti - I will venture to your journal soon!

HA - Same as above...journal time...

2Have4Kids - Welcome!!! Sorry about your dad!! This is a great thread for support!! :hugs:

Tigerlilly - Sorry about your parents home and having to balance this ISCI with all that!! I hope you did something to help you relax and nurture yourself!! Tell your ovaries to stop smoking and get to work!! Damn lazy pieces of sh!t! ;)

Arsy - Belated Happy Birthday!! My the time has flown!! Gender guesses?

DrS - Same to you...9 weeks passed already!! Holy smokes!!! You still have two right? :happydance:

Downmommie - Welcome! I don't know anything about vasectomy stuff but it sounds like you already have the answers. Good Luck this cycle! Exciting news and hope it all works and you get a BFP real soon!! I had my HSG about 1 hour away and it was not a problem at all. Take some advil or something before and after and you'll be fine. I even drove home afterwards myself.

Never - :hugs: I hope you are doing well mommy!!

KsLuice - Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maddy40 - When is O for you? I want to see when TWW starts for all you ladies. 

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies!! FlyFL, Viccat, Bearlake (where are you?) and a lot of other women who are "One Post Wonders"...

I am hoping for Dashka and Dwrgi........FX'd big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AFM - Asked KD about an important decison and he reacted poorly! Ugh!! Very immature response so I had to really discuss some stuff and his reaction made me nervous. It's the first of many decisions we'll have to make so it's vital he is mature, open-minded and respectful etc. (Not to mention, we have to be flexible because life changes etc.) I have zero tolerance for immature adults who can not have civil discussions and lash out like a 2 year old. Moreover, I don't want to co-parent with such an idiot because that's a recipe for disaster if you ask me! In any case he came to his senses pretty quick (thank goodness I am the mother), but it was an eye opener for me for sure. Jumping without a net!! Wahoo!! ;)


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - you'd be surprised, you may have home health care there too? People need infusion services after hospital visits for various reasons (but don't really need to be in a hospital setting). Perhaps I shall put my google skills to the test for you :winkwink: (never too early...). :hugs::hugs::hugs:

GrkPorn - So did you start Clomid? You can start it now - people either start CD3-CD5, so you're good to go :thumbup:. Sorry you don't like RE but better to switch now if you have to switch you know? So glad you had a nice birthday dinner w/friends & :wine:! That's the best kind of birthday, I think. I actually think of you every Friday night (as I'm having dinner w/friends & :wine:!) bc we are now always eating at this Greek place (Opa! [smash plate]) & its so good, but this is why I think of you (just took it last Fri night): haha:)
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-03 21.45.52.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilSluz

Fro - we cross-posted! Anytime you want a glass of :wine:, you just tell me! I can tell DH its not really my fault... :haha: How was vacay? Sorry DH acted like an immature arse. Is this new for yours or just related to the things that are ahead? It may end up being a wake-up call for him, but I bet he'll come around. For MANY men, they don't wake up/respond until the hour has arrived...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

LilSluz said:


> Fro - we cross-posted! Anytime you want a glass of :wine:, you just tell me! I can tell DH its not really my fault... :haha: How was vacay? Sorry DH acted like an immature arse. Is this new for yours or just related to the things that are ahead? It may end up being a wake-up call for him, but I bet he'll come around. For MANY men, they don't wake up/respond until the hour has arrived...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It was *KD* *not* DH. Vacay was good. It was with family though, so...but really I have no complaints. It was beautiful up north. I think KD woke up quite a bit but as I said, this won't be the first major decison we'll have to make with co-parenting..so time will tell. All I know is that, I hope he does not end up being a weasle-idiot co-parent to work with. I think I would rather throw in the towel and give him custody. Life's too short to deal with immature adults who can't communicate without throwing tantrums especially when children are involved. I have very little tolerance for that b.s. Thanks for the :wine: Ahhhh!! ;)


----------



## padbrat

Pah... to men eh Fro. They can all be asses at times... think it is genetic! Mwahaha

Dwrgi keep the faith chick.. us oldie goldies can produce the most gorgeous eggs ever... and that means yours too! 

Hey Purps, thanks for the update on Never... here's hoping she is not waiting long.

Lils I have totally bashed the vino... and have now moved onto cider and peri... which I have discovered is made in huge quantities in 'boutique' type... umm whatever cider places is called...hmmm next time you are over come here and have a few with me!

Dash I have been to Toronto! Years ago.... loved it. Lake O was HUGE!!! Bloomin people interrupting your peace.. pah!

Nee is it grim up North? LOL.... is grim in the West country... Oooo ahhh am now a country bumpkin!

Drs... am dying to know what you reconsidered saying...

Hey Butterfly... how is the adoption route going?

Tiger have you kicked your spliffed up ovary yet? LOL

AFM... ho hum... nowt to say... nothing going on... being a house wifey suits me.. pah to work! LOL How random is this... went for a run yesterday and saw a bloke hunting with a goshawk! He even let me stroke it.. it was beautiful. Just one of the random events in country bumpkin land....


----------



## Dwrgi

Ksluice-HUGE good luck with ER (we call it EC) today! Am thinking of you and hoping you get loads of lovely eggs, FX! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Pad-glad to hear that being a lady of leisure suits you! Goshawk sounds amazing-it's been years since I've seen one. Lucky you! My OH loves perry but I'm an apple cider girl. Yum yum. Hope you get settled in quickly, Axxx :hugs:

Fro-hmm, KD sounds like he needs to have a few quiet words in his shell-like. This is not good behaviour at all, but perhaps it's all new to him, and he doesn't quite know how to behave?? No excuse for immaturity though. Good to see you, Axx

Dashka & Lils-thanks for trying to reassure me. I am so fed up with the whole thing, I can't tell you. I think this is my annus (behave Lils) horribilius, and there's not much more sh&t that I can take, quite frankly. I hope you're both right. I knew the science behind getting spermies in there first, but what if OHs swimmers die off before eggs are released? And I'm really not putting any store by the 'natural insemination' we got going on the Saturday and night of IUI procedure, as it hasn't blooming worked in the last four and a half years, why should it now???? :nope::nope::nope: I'm on a bit of a downer, true to say. :cry::cry:

Lils-I love having the place to myself! I could quite happily live by myself! What are you going to do with yourself? Yup, I can understand your reasoning in not going away when you are surrounded by beaches, palm trees, got beautiful sun bearing down on you..... sigh!! P.S. Think we're going to Glastonbury (or Glastonberry like you guys say it!! ;-)))) tomorrow. Yipee! 

Purps-what are you up to my lovely? Hope you're okay lovely? Big :hugs:

Tiger-how are you getting on? Thinking of you. Keep up the protein and water intake and HUGE good luck!! 

Love to everybody I haven't mentioned. Hope you're all well, Axxxxxxxx

AFM-woke with mild cramping today, like period type pain. I'm only 8dpo (according to Dash) so this is very early for period. But I'm on loads of progesterone so this may be to blame. So fed up with it all. And, I didn't have a drink, despite a very strong inclination! I left that to Lils the Lush :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

good afternoon ladies!

had a bit of busy morning so only just got time to pop on here!

first Dwrgi - big huge smoochy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and :kiss: I am so sorry you are feeling so fed up! you are entitled to after everything you have had to put up with. I wish I could make it better for you lovely!!
spernies can stay alive for several days I am sure. plus didn't you have a whole box of eggies there when you were scanned so if the trigger released even some of them - you'd more chance than just natrual BDing right?? - I really really hope so xxxx

Pad - how fab was that?? hunting with birds - lovely!! I am glad being a stayathomewife suits you!! oh and perry is made with pears right?? and cider is apples - so they must count in you 5 a day for fruit and veg right :haha: (I am a bad infulence!!)

Ksluice - big :hugs: and good luck chick for egg collection!! fingers crossed for you xxx

Frols - get that man in order!! I am sure you can :hugs: big loves chick!

Lils - enjoy some "me-time" in a nice quiet house!! it sounds blissful

big :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone else - I am not even going to try and mention you all - because I know Id miss someone and then feel awful!

No further news on Never yet - I will report when I hear something :0
and nothing from me either really - slept like rubbish last night though so I am sleepy today!! :sleep: need to have some lunch to wake me up!!

have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies :hi:

Dwrgi, I can't tell you how much I hope this works for you and you are proved wrong :haha: :flower::flower:

LilS, yes I have also been a saint and drunk my fair share and anyone else's of :wine: over the last few weeks :haha: Don't make me too jealous though with all your talk of sunshine and beaches - I want some :brat: :haha:

Pad, good you have got most of the packing done and you can be a lady of leisure :haha: There is more to life than work :wine::pizza:

ksluice and tiger (i think it's you 2) good luck with the AC :thumbup:

fro, damn that the KD is being an arse, shame you can't just kick him out of the whole scenario :growlmad:

:hi: to everyone else, there seem to be so many to keep up with :wacko::wacko::haha:

AFM am still hesitating over the adoption and sending the form in, life is busy with the house renovation and the Olympics :haha: so I am kind of distracted. Will try and make a decision soon though :wacko:


----------



## dashka

HI ladies!

feeling quite crap today....:shy: but wanted to just come on and say HELLO and big smooches and hugs to everyone! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Ksluice - Good luck today at ER girl!

AFM - I don't know what is going on..... started feeling like crap really early this month - strong PMS going on....and allergies on top of it....:nope: It's only 8DPO today and I feel like AF is around the corner.... stomach has been extra nasty towards me (last night was awful), backache, achey all over and mild cramping now and then..... worst part is I have absolutely NO NO energy (since last night)...:nope: :saywhat::argh::grr:

Dwrgi - we are feeling kinda' the same eh??? I take progesterone cream 2X /day but it's not as strong as what you are taking .... (you take suppositories right?) I do notice that when I don't use the cream my PMS symptoms are not as bad. But this month is awful. I hope these nasty stupid symptoms stop messing with our heads and gosh I wish there was some way we could just know if it worked or not eh??? I HAVEN'T GIVEN UP ON YOU GIRL!:hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone.... gotta run I'm gonna :sleep::sleep:at my desk soon... Love to you all!:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## owl35

:hi: ladies!

fro, what does KD stand for? I googled it but I only found Kawasaki Desease, Kentucky Derby or Kappa Delta, which I guess is not it :winkwink:

butterfly, good luck with your adoption process. Very exciting that you are considering it! I have thought about it already too, but every time I look into it, I get overwhelmed very quickly with all the information. I wouldn't know where to start so I stop :shrug:

Dwrgi and Dashka, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling crappy. I guess that's what the progesterone does to you. I also had strong cramping mostly overnight in the 2ww and I was pretty exhausted all the time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is your month :flower:

afm, I'm very, very confused. I had cd3 testing yesterday to start my next clomid/iui cycle. U/S showed 2 cysts at 16mm and 32mm so I thought they make me take a break. But then the nurse called with my blood results and she said that those cysts are actually follicles waiting to ovulate because my E2 level was at 800 :saywhat: I seriously have no idea how something like this could happen. She said that it looks like that some of my smaller follies might have just kept growing after I ovulated my big ones. So we were instructed to "get to it" the next couple days and then come in next week to see if I ovulated those two "cysts". Has anybody ever had this happen? How weird is that? 

I watched the olympics for too long last night so I'm super tired. Ready to fall asleep at my desk :sleep:

:hugs: to everybody I've missed


----------



## flutterbee

Hello everyone!

This is a wonderful thread! I was so happy to find this and start reading it! I am 37 - DH is 31. We are TTC our first baby (for about 8 months now) and it is a rough road. Seeing all of the younger women in my office and around town conceiving can sometimes be a hard thing. I am so happy for them but wishing that it was that easy for me! 

Keeping my thoughts with everyone on their journey today and everday!

:kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Owl - KD = known donor :flower:

Hi Flutterbee - welcome to the thread! - the ladies here are completely fab! and very knowledgable. I see you are another lady with a younger hubby - many of us also have younger men in our lives :D I hope your stay here is short and sweet xx


Bear - whilst I am typing I can see you lurking, how are you sweetie?? :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Fro :dohh: sorry I got KD & DH mixed up! Im kind-of glad it is KD then because at least you dont have to live w/him. Im sure there will be an adjustment period, but lets just hope its really short!!! :hugs:

Ksluice  GL on EC/ER today!!! :flower:

Purps  thank you for your thoughtful updates. I started typing in something about lunch but now it is night there :dohh:. Hope you are home getting a nap in! :sleep:

Dashka  I dont even want to start on my side effects from progest :growlmad:. I had a bump the whole time & wasnt even pregnant! :grr: However, you have been taking this progesterone for a really long time so for you to have these extra symptoms... :shhh: Well, I got my fingers crossed (& my eye on you)! :thumbup: Oh yeah, love the idea for the tea  sounds great! (Yes, the house is very quiet & I can do whatever I want - yay! :winkwink: ) :hugs:

Dwrgi  Oh honey, I completely understand your outlook on things as you have really been thru hell w/all this TTC biz & I can tell your heart isnt really in it. I had to google annus horribilis (I will behave) & you are right  you are having a really tough year. I am just hoping with everything I have that this year turns around for you & you are pleasantly surprised :flower:. If ½ the year is shite, then the other 1/2 should be good to make up for it right?! I wish I could come there & hug you & take you for a spot of tea!!! :friends: 

OMG, you are going to GlastonBERRY haha:) for what? :happydance: I LOVE that city, it was my fav! Wow, you have to visit the Tor & the Chalice Well. Both sites are places of healing & you can really feel the energy there as they are on the St Michael/Mary ley lines. I swear there are some places in Glastonbury that I literally started swirling as the energy was dizzying. I actually got sick a couple of times (but that was a good thing as it was cleaning out negative energies & I felt awesome the next day & thereafter) There are also healing mineral waters (the red springs) & spiritual healing waters (the white springs) at Chalice Well. I really hope you have time to enjoy the whole town! That may just be what you need Im so excited for you! I would so love to jump on a plane & go meet you there! Heres a little about some of the sites (myths, legends, energy lines  its really fascinating I think!) https://www.spiritofmaat.com/archive/sep4/gray.htm

Pad  enjoy the lady of leisure & all that cider & perry! I wish I could come there & drink cider & perry with you! Now Ill just have to come back :haha: Maybe country bumpkin is going to be something that you really needed to do for while? (that & professional chillaxer!) Look at the cool thing youve seen already  wow, I didnt know people hunted w/hawks like that!

Saint ButterFly - :hugs:. Thank you for joining me in lushdom :wine: :haha:, my virtual drinking buddy! I think I read your back is doing a bit better (thank God), but you know how that is  you have to constantly aware of it & taking precautions! Good luck in your decision about adoption. I know it has to be a scary-big decision, but I know youll make the right one that is for you :hugs:. 

Owl  wow, I had no idea that could happen too? Although they do say that a woman can O twice in one cycle, so why not? Wow, then take advantage of crazy follies & get going :sex: - FX! 

Flutter  Welcome to you! Hope your stay here is short & sweet! :flower:

:hi: everybody else, I hoper everyone is having a fab day  or can at least stay awake through work :wacko:!

What is going on today? I am soooo tired :sleep: myself. The Sandman must have put extra sleepies in our eye-crusties last night! :haha: Yeah, house to myself this week so going to get a lot of me-time in! Also have a girls weekend away (to a local resort) planned  spa, dinner, drinking & gambling! Dwrgi, you are right, I am turning into a lush!!! :haha: Dont know whats gotten into me lately? Usually its just 1-2 :wine: on a Fri night :shrug: Maybe its the summer bug or the TTC wearing on me, but since I am far away from O time, I dont care. I think the worst time to drink is near conception, so Ill hold off next week :winkwink::thumbup: (besides, doesnt alcohol thin the blood & since I have a clotting problem??? :haha: The wheels are turning and yes, it does count as fruit servings!)

Much luvs & :hugs: to all & lots & lots of :dust: to our 2WWrs!!! Come one ladies we need some sticky BFPs up in here!!! :hugs:


----------



## flutterbee

Thanks Purplelou and Lil Sluz for the welcome!! Everyone seems so nice - this is a great change from the other place I tried to join. Looking forward to getting to know everyone here!

:happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Flutterbee-you joined another place before coming to THE No. 1 site?????? :saywhat::saywhat: :haha::haha::haha: Well, at least you have finally found us, and that's the main thing!!! Good luck with your TTC journey and hope your stay is short and sweet. As you've been trying for over 6 months, have you been to see a doctor about how long it's taking you to conceive? Might be a good idea-and say you've been 'at it' for even longer, so they get the wheels in motion!! Welcome, btw! :hugs:

Lils-that spa weekend sounds fab! I am so jealous. I hope you have a great time and drink loads of whatever you fancy! I so agree with you, TTC does take its toll, and I read somewhere that a glass here and there (not that I ever stopped at a glass at the weekends!) can help you to relax which can only help with conception. And I've heard of so many people get pregnant after a bender (our lovely Pad being one of them :winkwink:) why not? Hope you feel a bit better by then, more energetic. Btw, good luck with your intralipids film and nurse combo! What are you going to go for, film wise?? Oh, and we're going to Glastonberry haha:) as you talked so glowingly of it! And I've never been, so why not? OH is getting up early to run the dogs so we can set off super early. Can't wait! And I'll check out the places that you mentioned. Will let you know what we did! Oh, and I'd love a Lils hug too! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dash-am so sorry that you're not feeling yourself. Let's hope that you're not coming down with something, but that you'll have a special surprise that will stay with you for the next nine months! Fingers crossed, Axxx :hugs::hugs:

Owl-your KD thing made me laugh!!! And what amazing news about the two "cysts"! I am so hoping that you will get a huge surprise too! What a brilliant stroke of luck! Go for it girl, and FX!! :hugs:

Ksluice-thinking of you, and hoping that you're resting up! How did you get on? Huge :hugs: and lots of love to you, Axxxx

Butterfly-I can understand how difficult it is to make a decision like this, and I fully support whatever choice you make. The answer will come clear to you, as time goes on. Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: to St. Butterfly! xxxx

Pads-how you getting on lovely?

Tiger-how are you feeling? Any side effects? Am rooting for you and sending huge truckloads of good luck! xxx

Never-thinking of you! FX all is going well, Axxx 

Lots of love to everybody, Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flutterbee

*Dwrgi* - haha! I did TRY to join another before I knew of this one but no one would ever respond to any of my posts...very disheartening. So happy I googled and found you guys lol :thumbup:

After 6 months of TTC, I did go see see my doctor. My progesterone was very low - 1.5. She started me on Clomid. After the first round of Clomid it jumped to 20 which made me happy, lol! I just finished my 2nd round of Clomid @50mg. I'm actually in my 2WW - AF is due on Monday!!! Hoping she doesn't come around this time! Being 37 definately doesn't help but we are hoping the Clomid will and soon! We really, really want a BFP!! I have been charting since I started the clomid but this month my chart after ovulation is quite different so far than mine of last month. Hoping that is a good sign! I dipped at 5DPO and has been up ever since pretty much and I am 12DPO now. I'm trying really hard not to think about it but it is just not that easy!! lol


----------



## Dwrgi

flutterbee said:


> *Dwrgi* - haha! I did TRY to join another before I knew of this one but no one would ever respond to any of my posts...very disheartening. So happy I googled and found you guys lol :thumbup:
> 
> After 6 months of TTC, I did go see see my doctor. My progesterone was very low - 1.5. She started me on Clomid. After the first round of Clomid it jumped to 20 which made me happy, lol! I just finished my 2nd round of Clomid @50mg. I'm actually in my 2WW - AF is due on Monday!!! Hoping she doesn't come around this time! Being 37 definately doesn't help but we are hoping the Clomid will and soon! We really, really want a BFP!! I have been charting since I started the clomid but this month my chart after ovulation is quite different so far than mine of last month. Hoping that is a good sign! I dipped at 5DPO and has been up ever since pretty much and I am 12DPO now. I'm trying really hard not to think about it but it is just not that easy!! lol

Oooh, that does sound quite encouraging. I hope that AF doesn't show on Monday. She is not popular on here at all. Good luck to you flutter, and try not to drive yourself mad symptom spotting! Lethal! :hugs:


----------



## flutterbee

Hahha thank you! Will keep y'all posted! :)


----------



## treegap

Hello! I hope you don't mind my jumping in! I'm 35 and just starting out actively ttc #1. I'd love to be part of the community here. My OH and I thought about trying last summer but we were having some troubles, primarily performance anxiety and I mysteriously stopped menstruating for four months! I went off BCP in February, 2011 and had 4 periods with cycles of varying lengths until July when it just abruptly stopped (conveniently as soon as I mentally was ready and willing to try). In October my Dr. gave me Provera which induced a period and I've had them ever since, but again, the cycle lengths vary with an average of about 35 days. We did not really actively try between October and July because my job was so stressful and I was really unhappy. Thankfully, I am off during the summer and am starting a new job later this month at a new school. Hopefully, it will be less stressful! We actively ttc'd in July and unfortunately I just got AF today so I guess it didn't work, but I'm committed on cycle 2, day 1, to keep on keepin' on! I do feel the pressure of time and am one of the very few (if not the only) among my friends who has yet to pop out a little one. I'm hoping it will happen this year but since my cycles are not like clockwork, I'm having trouble accurately predicting ovulation. Going to try using Fertility Friend and hopefully I can learn to read my own data!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## flutterbee

Welcome treegap!


----------



## Dwrgi

treegap said:


> Hello! I hope you don't mind my jumping in! I'm 35 and just starting out actively ttc #1. I'd love to be part of the community here. My OH and I thought about trying last summer but we were having some troubles, primarily performance anxiety and I mysteriously stopped menstruating for four months! I went off BCP in February, 2011 and had 4 periods with cycles of varying lengths until July when it just abruptly stopped (conveniently as soon as I mentally was ready and willing to try). In October my Dr. gave me Provera which induced a period and I've had them ever since, but again, the cycle lengths vary with an average of about 35 days. We did not really actively try between October and July because my job was so stressful and I was really unhappy. Thankfully, I am off during the summer and am starting a new job later this month at a new school. Hopefully, it will be less stressful! We actively ttc'd in July and unfortunately I just got AF today so I guess it didn't work, but I'm committed on cycle 2, day 1, to keep on keepin' on! I do feel the pressure of time and am one of the very few (if not the only) among my friends who has yet to pop out a little one. I'm hoping it will happen this year but since my cycles are not like clockwork, I'm having trouble accurately predicting ovulation. Going to try using Fertility Friend and hopefully I can learn to read my own data!
> 
> Thanks for listening!

Welcome treegap! Glad to have you join us! Oh my, you've had a rough ride, but hopefully things slound a little bit more settled now, so that you can press on with 'things'! I know that a number of women on here, me including (although no way am I an expert-you'd need Lils, Dashka and Butterfly for that :wacko:) temp, so that sounds like a good start. But, you only find out the day AFTER you ovulate, when you ovulated, which is blinking pants. So, what I would recommend is that you buy lots of cheap ovulation predictor sticks (you can get the cheapies on Amazon) and, from day 10 onwards you use them. Some would advocate POAS twice a day to catch your luteal surge, and you generally ovulate 24-36 hours later. Then, take your temps which will remain elevated, or dip just before AF is due, if you're not! 

Well, that's my very summarised account of what's what with catching your ovulation day! 

Good luck and hopefully you'll get there sooner rather than later! Btw, 35 sounds like spring chickendom to me, so you have loads of time yet! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## treegap

Wow- thanks for the quick replies! I will definitely start charting temps and give the OPK's a try. I have a few lying around and will look into getting some more. I tried using them last summer but I was in the midst of no AF and I didn't know whether to test in the am or pm and they never were +, although I did not do it every day, only when I perceived I had EWCM. I think I will do them religiously this month and see what comes up.

Thanks!


----------



## dashka

hi again ladies!

sorry for the quick post this morning.... feeling a little better energy wise now... but only 1/2 hr left to go at work! yippee :)

Fro - that is awful about KD! He needs a good talkin-to...:winkwink: which I'm sure you did.... Hope it gets easier with time. :hugs: Hang in there.:hugs:

Pad - you house-wifey you!!:haha::haha: so funny... Lady of Leisure - okay that's cool - you enjoy it girl - you deserve it! (wish I was one :winkwink::haha:)

Dwrgi - sorry you are so down today too.... :hugs::hugs:maybe there is something in the air today... So hope you have a blast in Glastonbury (sp?) !!! Sounds like it's the exact thing you need right now! to get your mind off this CRAP! Enjoy hun :hugs::kiss:

Purple & Owl & Lils - what is going on with the TIRED /sleepy thing around the world today?? Hope we all get some nice zzzzzz's tonight!!:hugs::kiss:

Butterly - take your time hun with your decision... we're here for you!:hugs::kiss:

Flutterbee - welcome!:flower: Hope AF stays away!

Lils - progesterone sucks!! I was okay when I took it once/day but ever since I started 2X/day about 8 months ago - it has made PMS worse for sure. Don't have much hope though as the symptoms always start 7/8 DPO.... like clockwork... (just intensified this month) You LUSH woman!!!:haha::haha: So funny re: vino/alcohol = thinning blood + fruit servings! You are one seriously funny chick :haha::thumbup: Thanks for making me chuckle... as always :hugs::kiss:

Owl - great surprise on the follicles/'cysts" - Good luck girl!:hugs:

TreeGap - welcome !:flower: If you are doing the OPK strips -you may want to do twice /day (once at like 10-11 am and another around 6-7pm)... I found I never missed it when I started doing it that way... Sometimes the + last for 12 hrs only and sometimes it lasts for days.... Just depends... 
Good luck!!:thumbup: And GL with FF too!


Have a great night ladies..... and hope we all have more energy tomorrow (to keep chugging along) ...:hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## janey211

Hello Ladies,

I figured I have nothing to lose but get good advise with this board! I am 38, soon to be 39, DH 40 and trying for our first. I have so many things against me and feel it may not be in ther cards for me. We have only been trying for 4 months(feel bad for belly aching already) but there are so many obstacles it's scary! My age, my weight, husband issues, and now my levels are coming back low. Just makes me so sad. Spent so many years trying NOT to get pregnant , now this. 

I have been using OPK's and getting positives. I think we hit the mark each month. I just got my progesterone checked and it was 3.6 so the doc wasn't sure I ovulated last month. Waiting now for the FSH test results.

So, I'll start off with a few questions. 
1)Can I still be ovulating with that Progesterone level? 

2) Should I stop drinking alcohol? I drink on a regular basis, 2-3 days a week. I have single friends and frequent Happy Hour. I am reading that may be a cause.

3) I am afraid a Fertility specialist will turn me away due to my weight. I have recently lost 35 pounds, exercise regularly and I am not on any major meds. Any experience here with that issue?

Thanks Ladies, looking forward to your assistance!


----------



## LilSluz

Just a quickie to tell Dwrgi to have fun & catch that magic & healing of "Glastonbarry" tomorrow :dust::dust::dust: :happydance: :thumbup: & big smoochy-woochy-poochy :hug:


(Dash, you spelled it right, its just that the other side of the Pond likes to make fun of how we say things) :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi to Treegap, Flutter and Janey! Welcome to the bestest thread!! Great support and knowledge too!

Janey - I do not have any info on weight, progesterone but I am sure someone will chime in when they have the time. Wait a bit and see.

Flutter - Good Luck!! I hope :witch: stays far away for 9 months or so!! 

Tree - Did you have your hormones checked (i.e. progesterone, estrodial (estrogen), etc.) There are several tests that may help give you some answers as well as having your partner's semen (if the OH is a male) analyzed for counts/motility etc. 

I wish you three all the best and hope your stay is short.

Owl - Glad Purps answered the KD thang! :) Hahaha!

Pad - You crack me up lady! You sound like quite a free spirit!! Yes, men...and their EGOs!!!! Ugh!! Very annoying. 

Lil - Let me know when you need progesterone!

Dwrgi - Enjoy your getaway and escape for a bit! You deserve it! I hope you feel better!! :hugs: 

Dashka - Same to you! I hope you get some good ZZZZs and enjoy your new summer drink, it sounds very refreshing!! 

I am just keeping this short for now and just wanted to quickly chime in!!

Hi to everyone else! Sorry so short.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ksluice

hi ladies, just posting a quick update on my EC. i am still feeling a bit loopy so apologies for the "all about me" post :flower:

so...18 eggs mature from 29 collected. please send all the fertilization vibes you can. I posted on my journal that my doc said we want the dna to shoot out in perfect strands...no tangles or split ends...so please send well conditioned hair thoughts to the dna in my eggies. i keep thinking of the pantene commercials here...lots of pantene dna for you little eggies... FXed!!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just a quick hit n run this week. Baby dust to you, I'm hoping you're all having great summers. Happy :sex:ing bellas
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi treegap & Janey - and welcome :flower: this thread has the most wonderful ladies !! I am sure you will get plenty of great advice and lots of support, although hopefully your stay here is short and sweet.
Janey - are you in the UK or US or somewhere else?? I know some UK PCTs do have weight limits grr:) to be accepted for treatment - but I think often the FS will still see you and advise even if you are overweight hun xxx

Ksluice - I am sending you loads of fertilization :dust: for you eggies! when do you know how they are doing?? :hugs:

Dwrgi - enjoy your day at glastonberry :haha:

big huge loves to everyone else :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Never news -


Spoiler
Andrea is about 2-3 cm dilated but not really feeling any strong contractions yet. they may break her waters later and/or start her on drip to get things moving...so oopsie could be along anytime :D

AFM - I am still sleepy :sleep: had a terrible night sleep, I think the dog is predicting a thunderstorm (which she hates) because she was pacing about and looking for a cuddle during the night and is still doing it this morning - quite often she is right and there is storm - so we'll see!!


----------



## purplelou

2have4kids - I love that kitty on your avatar pic - what a cutie!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> 2have4kids - I love that kitty on your avatar pic - what a cutie!!

I was thinking the same thing! Gorgeous!

Husband has said if we can't have children I CAN have a house full of cats! I'll be like the mad cat lady on the Simpsons! :rofl:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

tiger - there are worst things to be :haha:
:hugs:
I think I sent a pm to you last pm, is it your appointment today lovely?? is so....good luck!! thinking of you xxx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Purple: Aww, thanks, hun :hugs: I started my Gonal F injections this morning (I hate needles!!) and I'm in for a blood test on Monday - I guess they need to check my levels/dosage. I'm on the long protocol, so I've had weeks of suppressing and now start the stimulants. They don't explain any of this, it's just what I've picked up from Dwrgi and HA... I'd be lost without these lovely ladies! 

Thanks for the update on Never, I will stop by the journal in a bit! What a clever doggie you have, they could use a weather predicting dog at Wimbledon! 

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

aha - I knew that there was something new happening today!! hope the GonalF treats you well!

I love your new avatar :haha: :haha:

oh and yes - the doggie is so very clever (NOT!!) bless her, this morning she's gotten stuck in a bush trying to chase a pigeon and needed rescuing :rofl:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm going to attempt a long post.. I always miss someone, so apologies if it's you!

Lil: Ah, that's a shame you've missed out on the vacation, but it sounds like you're well prepared for your next cycle.. GOOD LUCK!

grkprn: I hope your appointment goes well on Monday.. oh, and HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! :happydance:

Ksluice: That's a fantastic number! Sending you tonnes of 'fertilizing vibes'! Hope you're doing okay :hugs: 

Butterfly: There's so much to think about, no wonder you're hesitant. Friends of mine started the adoption process a few years ago and finally they are now officially 'mum and dad' to a little boy and girl (siblings). When it feels right, you'll be ready to make that decision. GOOD LUCK, darling! 

Dwrgi: I'm so sorry you're not feeling it :hugs: BUT I'm still keeping the hope up for you. You deserve this SO much!! 

owl: Gosh, that really does sound confusing. Have you been able to talk to anyone to explain exactly what's going on?

flutterbee: :hi: You've come to the right place, everyone is soooo lovely here! Good luck with TTC... oh, and you also have a younger hubby like quite a few of us! :thumbup: 

treegap: :hi: This journey is definitely a little 'bumpy'! A lot of ladies on here temp, so I'm sure they can help! 

Pad: Nah, that doped-up ovary is just chilling, singing "cause I got high, cause I got high, cause I got high.. la da da da da daah" :haha: Are you all settled in now or are you building a fort with the remaining boxes? I'm on a career break, so I definitely agree that this house-wife malarkey is the way to go! :hugs:

Frol: I hope you're doing well, hun. Sorry to hear the KD is being a pain. We still don't know what the cause of DH's Azoo is (I wonder if we ever will?!). We won't know how many (if any) we'll have to work with until they've thawed the samples, it's a gamble on both sides what with my age and wandering ovary! Because of the cost, we may end-up going down the donor route if the ICSI cycles don't work. We'd go with an anonymous donor I think, how did you decide on using a known donor? Feet-up and lots of rest now, young lady! :hugs:

HA and Twinks: I hope you're well and I will be stopping by your journals! 

Janey: :hi: TTC is so stressful, all we seem to do is worry! As the lovely Purple said, here in the UK there are restrictions set by the NHS, but I'm sure if you contacted a FS they'd be happy to see you and go over your case. Good luck! 

Nessaw: I hope your appointment has come through!

Daksha: I think you need some of these :hugs: :hugs:

Never: I'm coming to check on youuuu... exciting!! 

Big :hugs: and love to all.. I'm going to stop typing before I burst into tears again... poxy hormones!!

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> oh and yes - the doggie is so very clever (NOT!!) bless her, this morning she's gotten stuck in a bush trying to chase a pigeon and needed rescuing :rofl:

I know it's not possible, but I SWEAR me and your dog are related!! :rofl:

I hope you and Purplette manage to have a quiet day and a better sleep tonight :hugs::hugs:

C xx


----------



## nessaw

purps one of our dogs managed to get bitten by a squirrel that was playing dead!!

welcome newbies. janey if ur in the uk less than 30 is presumed no ovulation.i got 5 ony first cd21 test and have gone up to 19.5 but the doc says no ov.hope that helps.x

hi to all.we're moving on fron morecambe to north wales today on our uk mini trek round friends and family.have a lovely day everyone.vx


----------



## purplelou

tigerlily1975 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> oh and yes - the doggie is so very clever (NOT!!) bless her, this morning she's gotten stuck in a bush trying to chase a pigeon and needed rescuing :rofl:
> 
> I know it's not possible, but I SWEAR me and your dog are related!! :rofl:Click to expand...

have you been chasing piegeons too :haha:


----------



## purplelou

nessaw said:


> purps one of our dogs managed to get bitten by a squirrel that was playing dead!!
> 
> hi to all.we're moving on fron morecambe to north wales today on our uk mini trek round friends and family.have a lovely day everyone.vx

omg - poor doggy! I bet he had a fright!!

hope the weather holds for you chick! enjoy your travels xx


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi All,

Been a few days since i logged on - and wow - what a hell of a few bad days....i don't know where to even start...

Nutshell - DH and I got into ever so big argument that it led to him giving the silent treatment for 24 hours and then him staying at his brother's for 2 days while I spent 2 days on the couch crying my eyes out....fun fun.... (big fight about whether or not to go IUI / IVF route or wait it out and see if nature grants the baby....)

Either way, now the argument is solved (I hope) and we agreed (tuesday) to move forward with IUI if AF arrives this month...well sure enough, she did yesterday (and she arrived 4 days early). Called clinic and tried to book HSG and then spent about 2 hours calling difference labs, clinics, US departments all over. The clinic said that they wanted me to go to a closer clinic for the HSG, but as it turns out, there isn't one closer (hence all the phone calls yesterday), so now i wait for the clinic to call this morning to see when i go (day 5-11 lol)

Also, have to get a bunch of new blood work done because the last ones are now getting close to out dated. DH isnt too happy about that either, he really not a fan of needles...

And the clinic is now saying that it will be more than a month between this test and the consult with Doc to determine course of action. I find that strange because the first doc gave me the prescription for the fertile drugs, and now i am told not to use them...

So sad, this whole process is so utterly frustrating...not only am i continuously mad at myself for not being able to make this dream come true, but now DH and i are/were fighting, i am yelling at random strangers (at clinics etc...) I know that in the end it would be worth it - but this fight is draining me...

I honestly don't know what to do, how to think about moving forward in this battle (wow - that actually brought tears, TTC is a battle)


----------



## flutterbee

janey211 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I figured I have nothing to lose but get good advise with this board! I am 38, soon to be 39, DH 40 and trying for our first. I have so many things against me and feel it may not be in ther cards for me. We have only been trying for 4 months(feel bad for belly aching already) but there are so many obstacles it's scary! My age, my weight, husband issues, and now my levels are coming back low. Just makes me so sad. Spent so many years trying NOT to get pregnant , now this.
> 
> I have been using OPK's and getting positives. I think we hit the mark each month. I just got my progesterone checked and it was 3.6 so the doc wasn't sure I ovulated last month. Waiting now for the FSH test results.
> 
> So, I'll start off with a few questions.
> 1)Can I still be ovulating with that Progesterone level?
> 
> 2) Should I stop drinking alcohol? I drink on a regular basis, 2-3 days a week. I have single friends and frequent Happy Hour. I am reading that may be a cause.
> 
> 3) I am afraid a Fertility specialist will turn me away due to my weight. I have recently lost 35 pounds, exercise regularly and I am not on any major meds. Any experience here with that issue?
> 
> Thanks Ladies, looking forward to your assistance!


Welcome Janey 211! I am new here also (joined yesterday) but everyone here has been awesome!

I understand about you worrying about your age. I'm 37 and I fear it may be one of the reasons it is taking me longer to conceive. As far as the alcohol, I have heard that it can slow down fertility. I have stopped drinking pretty much all together which wasn't hard for me because I don't drink alot anyway lol. In addition to that I have majorly slowed down on all caffeine. I drink maybe 1-2 caffeinated drinks a day as I was told and read that can also slow down the fertility.

I am a little overweight also *sigh* but I do exercise regularly and am training now 3 times a week to do a 5K. I have read that exercise can help but too much can hinder. It's probably best to talk to your doctor about what types of exercise would be good and how much.

Ahh progesterone :o/ When I had mine checked before starting on Clomid, my level was a sad 1.5 which scared me really. My doctor started me the next month on Clomid and then we checked my levels and they were at 20! A HUGE improvement! I was advised to seek help from my Dr. after having tried to get pregnant for 6 months. At that point is when she ran my bloodwork and checked me out and started me on the Clomid. I am on round two. It might be worth checking into. She did talk to me about my weight but did not make me lose before starting Clomid. She knows that I am counting calories and exercising regularly.

I hope this helps some and good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> oh and yes - the doggie is so very clever (NOT!!) bless her, this morning she's gotten stuck in a bush trying to chase a pigeon and needed rescuing :rofl:
> 
> I know it's not possible, but I SWEAR me and your dog are related!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> have you been chasing piegeons too :haha:Click to expand...

Well, you know, when you've had a few drinks.... :rofl:


----------



## flutterbee

tigerlily1975 said:


> flutterbee: :hi: You've come to the right place, everyone is soooo lovely here! Good luck with TTC... oh, and you also have a younger hubby like quite a few of us! :thumbup:

Hahaha yes he says I am a "cougar" lmao!! He keeps me young though! :happydance:

Thank you, thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## purplelou

BDownmommie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a few days since i logged on - and wow - what a hell of a few bad days....i don't know where to even start...
> 
> Nutshell - DH and I got into ever so big argument that it led to him giving the silent treatment for 24 hours and then him staying at his brother's for 2 days while I spent 2 days on the couch crying my eyes out....fun fun.... (big fight about whether or not to go IUI / IVF route or wait it out and see if nature grants the baby....)
> 
> Either way, now the argument is solved (I hope) and we agreed (tuesday) to move forward with IUI if AF arrives this month...well sure enough, she did yesterday (and she arrived 4 days early). Called clinic and tried to book HSG and then spent about 2 hours calling difference labs, clinics, US departments all over. The clinic said that they wanted me to go to a closer clinic for the HSG, but as it turns out, there isn't one closer (hence all the phone calls yesterday), so now i wait for the clinic to call this morning to see when i go (day 5-11 lol)
> 
> Also, have to get a bunch of new blood work done because the last ones are now getting close to out dated. DH isnt too happy about that either, he really not a fan of needles...
> 
> And the clinic is now saying that it will be more than a month between this test and the consult with Doc to determine course of action. I find that strange because the first doc gave me the prescription for the fertile drugs, and now i am told not to use them...
> 
> So sad, this whole process is so utterly frustrating...not only am i continuously mad at myself for not being able to make this dream come true, but now DH and i are/were fighting, i am yelling at random strangers (at clinics etc...) I know that in the end it would be worth it - but this fight is draining me...
> 
> I honestly don't know what to do, how to think about moving forward in this battle (wow - that actually brought tears, TTC is a battle)


aww hun!! big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
you have a horrible few days!
this whole process is soo blinking stressful!! you are not alone in argueing or getting grumpy with your DH over all this.
as far as different doctors doing different things - it seems (from doing lots of reading on here) that's the case in a lot of places. everyone follows their own protcol, wants their own tests etc - which makes it very frustrating for the person in the middle - you.

I guess if you have heard good things about the doctor you are going to see , that is important and maybe wait and see what he says when he sees you both with all your tests. a month isn't going to make much differnce in the grand scheme of things, and whilst you wait - you can still :sex:

big :hugs: again


----------



## purplelou

tigerlily1975 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> oh and yes - the doggie is so very clever (NOT!!) bless her, this morning she's gotten stuck in a bush trying to chase a pigeon and needed rescuing :rofl:
> 
> I know it's not possible, but I SWEAR me and your dog are related!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> have you been chasing piegeons too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know, when you've had a few drinks.... :rofl:Click to expand...

:shock:

:rofl::haha:


----------



## padbrat

We have sun! We have sun! OMG Dr Foster went to Gloucester and there was no bloomin rain for once!! hehhee Lils... who needs beaches and palm trees when you have hills, lakes and .... ummm....oak trees! I feel the need to go to Glastonbury as well after you tour guiding it to the max!

Fro... I am pleased i make you laugh. Sometimes I think if I didn't laugh I would cry... when things get on top of me I always try to think that things could always be worse.

Purps you need a job on the news chick.. and the latest on Never is...LOL

Dwrgi... how funny you remember I am a total booze bender BFPer! I swear it works... I dunno how... but it does. Ladies: Note this is in no way a recommendation to go boozing up...I will not be responsible for any liver/kidney/bodily damage! Hehhee
Plus you don't need to feel it chick.. we feel it for you!

Kl good luck with those eggies! 

Dash sorry you have been feeling blah... so have I TBH. Been over a year since I fell pregnant and I have a sneaking suspicion that is it... all my eggies have disappeared...Guess we have to pick ourselves up and dust on some PMA and hope. x

Hello new ladies. best of luck with your journeys.. I am afraid I am a TTC dufus... and not much help at all really lol x


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks Purplou - i can appreciate that i am not the only one going thro this silliness with fighting...i am sure most of everyone here has....

I really hope that the DH and i will enjoy the whole :sex: in the future, but right now...with all that happened...i think IVF will work faster :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

So i have a question for all of you....letrozole - have we heard good things or bad things about this?


----------



## owl35

Welcome flutterbee and treegap :hi:

janey, that good old alcohol dilemma. I can only speak for myself and I'm not that strict. I don't drink during medicated cycles but if I'm on a break I don't think that a glass now and then will hurt. Maybe I'm wrong but I take that chance. I like :wine: 

ksluice, yay for so many eggies! :dust: and fertile pantene vibes coming your way :happydance:

Bdown, sorry to hear you're having such a tough time. Hang in there :hugs:

I took an ovulation test yesterday because I was convinced the nurse is wrong and I just have 2 estrogen producing cysts hanging out down there. But the test came back with two lines so I guess there is something going on... whatever :roll:


----------



## janey211

Thanks Ladies.

Alcohol is out more exercise is in. I am in th US and will need to pay for any fertility treatment. My insurance doesn't cover it. I know a doctor is going to tell me to lose more weight and I totally understand that. I just hope that while I do that, they will at least help me ovulate via clomid or something. 
I am starting to take fertilaid and a few other supplements and want to get my husband tested so we at least know I am the problem! 

Good Luck to everyone ! Hoping for good news for everyone soon!


----------



## flutterbee

janey211 said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Alcohol is out more exercise is in. I am in th US and will need to pay for any fertility treatment. My insurance doesn't cover it. I know a doctor is going to tell me to lose more weight and I totally understand that. I just hope that while I do that, they will at least help me ovulate via clomid or something.
> I am starting to take fertilaid and a few other supplements and want to get my husband tested so we at least know I am the problem!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone ! Hoping for good news for everyone soon!

FYI - I get the generic Clomid at the Wal-Mart pharmacy for $9, not even using my insurance. I have insurance but it's only $9 for the generic so be sure to check that out! Also my Dr advised me to go on Clomid first and if after 6 months that doesn't work to then have my husband tested. She said the reason for that is because the test for men costs about $150 and insurance does not cover it. Just wanted to let you know what I found out!

Good luck! We can exercise together, lol! That being said, if I DO get AF on Monday, or at all...a couple of beers WILL be in order for me at that time, LOL!


----------



## BDownmommie

Ok - so many phone calls - man, if i didn't know better, i would swear my boss knows what i am up to....

Got my HSG confirmed - next friday, CD9

however, when i asked if i start the letro tomorrow she wasn't sure - more phone calls - yay:growlmad: however, find out YES start tomorrow for 5 days = ok, bought drugs - grand total $3.71 for 5 days :happydance:

ok can do

another phone call from doc - blood work? ok, will redo tonight afterwork :thumbup:

Next - FSH testing on CD3 :nope: - ok, guess what? another test - only must be tomorrow - yay needles

next - another call - what about the baseline US? :winkwink: yep, 2 months ago - however, not good enough. going to docs in about .5 hour for that :dohh:

What next? Honestly, since things are moving along, i don;t mind at all - just please :cry: tell me all what has to be done, all at once - please please please


----------



## treegap

dashka said:


> hi again ladies!
> 
> sorry for the quick post this morning.... feeling a little better energy wise now... but only 1/2 hr left to go at work! yippee :)
> 
> Fro - that is awful about KD! He needs a good talkin-to...:winkwink: which I'm sure you did.... Hope it gets easier with time. :hugs: Hang in there.:hugs:
> 
> Pad - you house-wifey you!!:haha::haha: so funny... Lady of Leisure - okay that's cool - you enjoy it girl - you deserve it! (wish I was one :winkwink::haha:)
> 
> Dwrgi - sorry you are so down today too.... :hugs::hugs:maybe there is something in the air today... So hope you have a blast in Glastonbury (sp?) !!! Sounds like it's the exact thing you need right now! to get your mind off this CRAP! Enjoy hun :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Purple & Owl & Lils - what is going on with the TIRED /sleepy thing around the world today?? Hope we all get some nice zzzzzz's tonight!!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Butterly - take your time hun with your decision... we're here for you!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Flutterbee - welcome!:flower: Hope AF stays away!
> 
> Lils - progesterone sucks!! I was okay when I took it once/day but ever since I started 2X/day about 8 months ago - it has made PMS worse for sure. Don't have much hope though as the symptoms always start 7/8 DPO.... like clockwork... (just intensified this month) You LUSH woman!!!:haha::haha: So funny re: vino/alcohol = thinning blood + fruit servings! You are one seriously funny chick :haha::thumbup: Thanks for making me chuckle... as always :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Owl - great surprise on the follicles/'cysts" - Good luck girl!:hugs:
> 
> TreeGap - welcome !:flower: If you are doing the OPK strips -you may want to do twice /day (once at like 10-11 am and another around 6-7pm)... I found I never missed it when I started doing it that way... Sometimes the + last for 12 hrs only and sometimes it lasts for days.... Just depends...
> Good luck!!:thumbup: And GL with FF too!
> 
> 
> Have a great night ladies..... and hope we all have more energy tomorrow (to keep chugging along) ...:hugs::kiss::kiss:


Can I do the OPK strips first thing in the morning? I'll be starting work up soon (I'm a teacher) and don't want to do it at school! Also, if the + shows up for several days, does it stop once you've ovulated? 

Ugh- thought AF arrived or was about to yesterday, but it was weird spotting which I almost never have. Still isn't here.


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Because of the cost, we may end-up going down the donor route if the ICSI cycles don't work. We'd go with an anonymous donor I think, how did you decide on using a known donor?
> C xx

Hia lovely! Good luck with the gonal-f. I promise that the fear of needles will soon seem like a distant memory, you'll be so used to it. Just pinch the skin first to get a good handful!!!! I thought I'd chime in with some info. re. DE. My clinic works as a partner clinic with IVI Valencia, and their current success rate is 65%, so that's encouraging. (It's the same with the Russian eggs that they import, mind!). Now, the cost of doing a DE cycle with IVI Valencia works out about £7500. Spanish donors are anonymous plus you get about 8 (minimum)-12 eggs, so hopefully some to bank as well, as frosties (They're grrrrrrrrrrrrreat!! :haha::haha::haha:). With the Russian eggs, they are not anonymous, and cost about £8k. You also 'only' get 8. 

This is just for information's sake, as I think it's useful to have all the data that you can. I am sure, however, that you won't need a donor egg cycle, as this will work, so huge good luck and hope the appointment on Monday goes well. Remember to drink LOADS of water to stave off the effects of the medication. Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

:hugs:Hi ladies!

Dwrgi - have an awesome time today hun!!:hugs::kiss:

Lils - hope you are not drowning in work today... Thinking of you :hugs::kiss:

Janey211 - welcome!!:flower: Re: alcohol - differing views.... I don't drink much - perhaps 1/2 glass of wine 2X/month (or less) - but there is an old wives tale someone said on here -about it helping implantation (little wine ofcourse)
I need to exercise more myself! Good luck!:hugs:

Frol - nice to hear from you! hope you are keeping well :kiss::hugs:

Ksluice - yay 18 mature eggs! awesome news.... PANTENE vibes your way girl... and hope many fertilize :hugs::thumbup::thumbup:

2 have 4 kids - Hi! :flower: nice to hear from you.... I'm so sorry about your chemical pregnancy in July (just read in your signature).... :hugs: did I miss that before??

Purps - oh sleep not good again??? sorry hun... My doggie is the same in a thunderstorm... she whines and whines and paces.... poor thing. The other thing that sometimes keeps me up with her is she gets licking, licking licking her pillow - it's gross... but she can keep going for a long time!!:haha:
Thanks for the Never update and hope you get some sleep tonight!:hugs::kiss:

Tiger - Mad cat lady!!! LOL:haha: Good luck with Gonal F - may it treat you well... and GL on blood test Monday...:hugs: Great long post by the way!:thumbup:

Nessaw - ouch for your doggie !!:nope: Happy Travels girl :thumbup::happydance:

BDown - sorry to hear about the last few terrible days - that is awful... We've all been there at one point or another... This stuff can either break a relationship or make it stronger.... but sometimes it gets worse before it gets better IYKWIM ? Hopefully this will make your relationship with DH stronger in the long run...:hugs::hugs: We have been trying for 10 years (and adopted a little girl a few years ago) and I can't say the stress of TTC has gotten any better (but somehow I don't cry as often as I used to)... used to be daily years ago!!:winkwink: Hang in there and hope your IUI goes well!!:hugs:

Flutter - Hello!!!:flower: Re: Clomid I remember when I took it about 8 years ago (was only 32)- they told me to take a break after 3 months... is your doctor telling you to take for 6 months straight? I really hope it works for you - but TBH I don't know many who have had Clomid work for them at our age...(vs. injectibles) (don't want to bring you down - just help :hugs:)...So you may want to ask Doc after 3-4 months... Also I wouldn't wait to get your DH's SA done.... better not to waste any time incase it is him.....:shrug: Sorry don't want to upset you - just want to give advice that may be helpful :hugs::hugs: I REALLY hope you get your BFP soon!

Pad - hope our 'lady of leisure' is feeling better today.... :kiss:You always make me feel better with your great sense of humour! :hugs:

Owl - DTD - DTD - DTD - DTD - DTD -DTD -DTD -DTD!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::happydance::happydance:

AFM - DH went to get his SA /DNA fragmentation test done today.... :happydance: So we should have the results on everything - bloodwork, u/s, my HSG, his SA/DNA thing all on Sept.4th (our follow up with RE). I am getting excited kind-of.... We have also been trying to put some money away every month - just in case we opt for IVF (although we'll probably have just one good try at it financially) - I may have to do the laparoscopy -he scheduled one for me in 3 months -don't know day yet - but it's not for sure that he'll want me to get it...just scheduled just in case.

Who knows what will happen - it's just been so friggin' long at TTC -that I need some answers....:dohh: And I'm glad I'm at a good clinic now and not some rinky-dink one like before. Thank you ladies (especially Lils and Dwrgi for kicking me in the butt in a nice way - to do this!)

Hello to everyone out there and hope you all have a great day!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> purps one of our dogs managed to get bitten by a squirrel that was playing dead!!
> 
> hi to all.we're moving on fron morecambe to north wales today on our uk mini trek round friends and family.have a lovely day everyone.vx

That is so funny about your dog and the acting squirrel! Dogs are so gullible!! But completely adorable-:flower:

Where in N Wales are you going? I am so nosey, but I went to coll in N Wales (Bangor/Bang-Her :haha::haha::haha:) and love the area! Plus, it's Welsh, of course, so I'm dead curious! Have a lovely trip!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

ksluice said:


> hi ladies, just posting a quick update on my EC. i am still feeling a bit loopy so apologies for the "all about me" post :flower:
> 
> so...18 eggs mature from 29 collected. please send all the fertilization vibes you can. I posted on my journal that my doc said we want the dna to shoot out in perfect strands...no tangles or split ends...so please send well conditioned hair thoughts to the dna in my eggies. i keep thinking of the pantene commercials here...lots of pantene dna for you little eggies... FXed!!!
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

OMG-that is absolutely amazing!!! I have no fear at all that this is going to be your lucky month!!!! Clever, clever thing!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

treegap said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> hi again ladies!
> 
> sorry for the quick post this morning.... feeling a little better energy wise now... but only 1/2 hr left to go at work! yippee :)
> 
> Fro - that is awful about KD! He needs a good talkin-to...:winkwink: which I'm sure you did.... Hope it gets easier with time. :hugs: Hang in there.:hugs:
> 
> Pad - you house-wifey you!!:haha::haha: so funny... Lady of Leisure - okay that's cool - you enjoy it girl - you deserve it! (wish I was one :winkwink::haha:)
> 
> Dwrgi - sorry you are so down today too.... :hugs::hugs:maybe there is something in the air today... So hope you have a blast in Glastonbury (sp?) !!! Sounds like it's the exact thing you need right now! to get your mind off this CRAP! Enjoy hun :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Purple & Owl & Lils - what is going on with the TIRED /sleepy thing around the world today?? Hope we all get some nice zzzzzz's tonight!!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Butterly - take your time hun with your decision... we're here for you!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Flutterbee - welcome!:flower: Hope AF stays away!
> 
> Lils - progesterone sucks!! I was okay when I took it once/day but ever since I started 2X/day about 8 months ago - it has made PMS worse for sure. Don't have much hope though as the symptoms always start 7/8 DPO.... like clockwork... (just intensified this month) You LUSH woman!!!:haha::haha: So funny re: vino/alcohol = thinning blood + fruit servings! You are one seriously funny chick :haha::thumbup: Thanks for making me chuckle... as always :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Owl - great surprise on the follicles/'cysts" - Good luck girl!:hugs:
> 
> TreeGap - welcome !:flower: If you are doing the OPK strips -you may want to do twice /day (once at like 10-11 am and another around 6-7pm)... I found I never missed it when I started doing it that way... Sometimes the + last for 12 hrs only and sometimes it lasts for days.... Just depends...
> Good luck!!:thumbup: And GL with FF too!
> 
> 
> Have a great night ladies..... and hope we all have more energy tomorrow (to keep chugging along) ...:hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> 
> Can I do the OPK strips first thing in the morning? I'll be starting work up soon (I'm a teacher) and don't want to do it at school! Also, if the + shows up for several days, does it stop once you've ovulated?
> 
> Ugh- thought AF arrived or was about to yesterday, but it was weird spotting which I almost never have. Still isn't here.Click to expand...

Hi TreeGap - I think if you read the instructions - my OPK strips say I have to test after 10am and before 8pm (that is when the urine will have the highest amount)... 
What I do is very 'undercover' :winkwink::haha:- I bring the test along with those little bathroom paper cups (I bought a box of 100 or whatever) -you get them at grocery store.... and put them into a little bag (opaque ofcourse) and will pop it under my arm before I go to ladies room and do it in the stall... I am so used to it now... Can you do that on your break (recess / lunch?)

Also - when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER than the other line that means it's positive - anything else is negative - even if it's almost as dark... When it is negative it doesn't mean that you've ovulated - it just means that you will ovulate 12-48 hrs from the LH surge. If you start temping then you will know when you have ov from the temp rise. Using Fertility Friend (FF) really helps ...
GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

BDownmommie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a few days since i logged on - and wow - what a hell of a few bad days....i don't know where to even start...
> 
> Nutshell - DH and I got into ever so big argument that it led to him giving the silent treatment for 24 hours and then him staying at his brother's for 2 days while I spent 2 days on the couch crying my eyes out....fun fun.... (big fight about whether or not to go IUI / IVF route or wait it out and see if nature grants the baby....)
> 
> Either way, now the argument is solved (I hope) and we agreed (tuesday) to move forward with IUI if AF arrives this month...well sure enough, she did yesterday (and she arrived 4 days early). Called clinic and tried to book HSG and then spent about 2 hours calling difference labs, clinics, US departments all over. The clinic said that they wanted me to go to a closer clinic for the HSG, but as it turns out, there isn't one closer (hence all the phone calls yesterday), so now i wait for the clinic to call this morning to see when i go (day 5-11 lol)
> 
> Also, have to get a bunch of new blood work done because the last ones are now getting close to out dated. DH isnt too happy about that either, he really not a fan of needles...
> 
> And the clinic is now saying that it will be more than a month between this test and the consult with Doc to determine course of action. I find that strange because the first doc gave me the prescription for the fertile drugs, and now i am told not to use them...
> 
> So sad, this whole process is so utterly frustrating...not only am i continuously mad at myself for not being able to make this dream come true, but now DH and i are/were fighting, i am yelling at random strangers (at clinics etc...) I know that in the end it would be worth it - but this fight is draining me...
> 
> I honestly don't know what to do, how to think about moving forward in this battle (wow - that actually brought tears, TTC is a battle)

Yes, you're right, it is a complete battle, and people just don't have a clue grr::grr::grr:). I'm sorry that AF arrived and that you and your DH have been fighting. It IS a huge source of conflict and, alas, you'll hit many areas that you will disagree over, so you have to find a way of communicating with each other which doesn't involve a complete break down. I guess you need to find a way that works for you. Crying on the sofa for two days is not good for stress levels, and emotional strength which, as you alluded to, you will need. You need to sit DH down and spell it out to him exactly how this things is going to work, and what you need from him, and he needs from him. Anyway, I'm sure you can work out how to do this. 

You DO need to have a 'long term' view of TTC, as, you may be lucky and fall straight away, and you may also be unlucky and it might take longer, if ever (sorry, that is reality. I never thought it would never happen to me, and I'm now facing that prospect. NEVER EVER thought I'd be in this boat). I think the main trick is to carry on with your life as best you can, and not to spend every waking moment thinking about vits, foods to take, exercise to avoid, opks, temps, etc. because that way disaster lies and YOU will go mad. Your life has to go on, and your life with your partner has to go on. That way, you won't resent the 'journey' as much as you've still got a life. You may say, what does she know?, but believe me, I've been there, and through every emotion you can think of, and that's the conclusion that I've come to. 

I hope you get your test soon so you can start those meds. And take this time to get back to an even keel with DH (I know how that feels to, as we've been to hell and back with this journey, and know that it has made mine and my partner's relationship much stronger, although he still gets on my nerves from time to time :haha::wacko::haha:). Good luck hun, Axx:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerlily1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> oh and yes - the doggie is so very clever (NOT!!) bless her, this morning she's gotten stuck in a bush trying to chase a pigeon and needed rescuing :rofl:
> 
> I know it's not possible, but I SWEAR me and your dog are related!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> have you been chasing piegeons too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know, when you've had a few drinks.... :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha-I LOVE this smilie-
:shock::shock::shock:

Purps-hope you're okay after a day of feeling very sleepy! Yes, I think your dog is right, there's defo a storm in the offing, it is so muggy (not that I'm complaining, as it's been so pants this summer!). Thanks for the updates on Never-bless her, she must be sick to the back teeth! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Dash sorry you have been feeling blah... so have I TBH. Been over a year since I fell pregnant and I have a sneaking suspicion that is it... all my eggies have disappeared...Guess we have to pick ourselves up and dust on some PMA and hope. x
> 
> Hello new ladies. best of luck with your journeys.. I am afraid I am a TTC dufus... and not much help at all really lol x

Oh lovely, you've been through the mill, and have come out the over side smiling and laughing (although we know how you must really feel :hugs:). You have to persevere, if this is what you really want, and try everything. And, you never know,who is to say that the ship has sailed??? Big :hugs: to you lovely, and lots of PMS coming your way!!! 

Oh, and how could I forget you were a booze bender BFPer!!! I love that story! And I quite agree that you do need to relinquish all responsibility for that 'lifestyle choice' haha::haha:) on medical and legal grounds!!! Although I've heard it work for many-think it's to do with being soooooooo relaxed, but hopefully not unconscious!!! :wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer::tease::tease::tease::tease:
Axxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Well, I promise that I'm not trying to take over the world, but just trying to remember everybody's posts so thought would reply straight away! Sorry :blush:

Having said that, need to remember the following:

Treegap-have defo read that around about 11am is ideal time to test for ovulation with opks, and I think that Dash's advice is really good!! (Re. opaque cup! You are a super secretive munchkin to have worked that method out!!! I wish I could see you! Brilliant! :hugs::hugs:). Good luck though, Axx

Janey-I defo think that going out and getting smashed a few times a week is a bad idea if you're TTC, as even my uber liberal fertility consultant, advocates 'moderate' drinking. If I'm not having treatment, I'll have a few glasses of cider (yum yum-betcha'r jealous Lils :haha:) on a Saturday night, and that's it. I so look forward to it, as I don't touch alcohol on a school night-it's just not worth it the next day when you have pupils asking a million questions per second. My consultant even says 'why not?' to a couple of glasses during treatment, as the benefits derived from the relaxation from the alcohol can be so valuable. But she has stipulated 'moderate'. This time, unlike last time, I've had a couple of halves of cider, but a good few days in between. You have to be careful, and you don't want to berate yourself for somthing that you can change. Hope that helps. xx

Flutter-I completely agree with Dashka about getting your partner's sperm tested. What if you used Clomid for 6 months (which is also quite unorthodox, 3 is what I've heard advocated) and then discovered his swimmers were going nowhere other than down the drain??? It's worth the $150 to know what you're up against. Good luck! x

Hi Lils-and thanks for your advice re. Glastonberry! I thought a lot of you today, being there, so hope you didn't have strange collywobbles all day with my newly found healing energy winging its way across the Pond to you!!! :hugs:

Dash-hope you're feeling a little bit better today. I sooooooooo hope that evil BagFace doesn't come a-knocking!! xxx:hugs:

Owl-there is DEFO something going on, and I'm so excited for you. Wouldn't it be fab if THIS was YOUR cycle???!!! :haha::haha:

Hi everybody and big cwtches all round!

OH and I did some shopping in Clark's Village (which was fab) and then walked up Glastonberry winkwink:) Tor, where I almost had a heart attack as a. it was sooooooo steep, and b. it was so hot. Then we went to the Chalice Well and Gardens that Lils Lil had recommended, and ended up having a really good, honest, chat about life, infertility, dreams, hopes, etc. Aaaaaaaah. (Vomit :wacko:). Worst thing is I've got a dickie tummy (which OH also has-we both had steak last night??) and was told to avoid all foods that could give me a stomach upset as it could affect 'things' post treatment. Go bl**dy figure, as my lovely American friends would say!! :nope::nope:

Oh, and as Pad said, it's actually sunny in the UK!!! 

:boat::boat::headspin::headspin::headspin::shipw::shipw::shipw::smug::smug::smug::ball::ball::lolly::lolly::lolly::loopy::loopy::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Dwrgi

Purps-if you're reading, can you recommend a diarrhoea (sorry girls, :blush::blush:) remedy that I CAN take? The man from Immodium most definitely says 'No'! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## flutterbee

dashka said:


> Flutter - Hello!!!:flower: Re: Clomid I remember when I took it about 8 years ago (was only 32)- they told me to take a break after 3 months... is your doctor telling you to take for 6 months straight? I really hope it works for you - but TBH I don't know many who have had Clomid work for them at our age...(vs. injectibles) (don't want to bring you down - just help :hugs:)...So you may want to ask Doc after 3-4 months... Also I wouldn't wait to get your DH's SA done.... better not to waste any time incase it is him.....:shrug: Sorry don't want to upset you - just want to give advice that may be helpful :hugs::hugs: I REALLY hope you get your BFP soon!

Oh no worries, Dashka! You aren't bringing me down :winkwink: We did not discuss going into six months straight with Clomid. I am only on my 2nd round of it so as we approach each new month we will discuss the next step to follow for me. :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I'm still here keeping an eye on you all. Finding it all a bit hard at the moment getting the positive which very quickly turned into a negative didn't help me out. But I din't want to be a stranger.

Take Care all and keeping my fingers crossed for those who are waiting to test XXX


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Purps-if you're reading, can you recommend a diarrhoea (sorry girls, :blush::blush:) remedy that I CAN take? The man from Immodium most definitely says 'No'! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


I don't think there kis very much that absolutely recommended right now! Make sure you drink loads ...you could try dioralyte (salts and sugars to replace what you are loosing) though...it often helps

Sorry your feeling pooh (no pun intended) hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Sorry your feeling pooh

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Dwrgi said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your feeling pooh
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## treegap

dashka said:


> treegap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashka said:
> 
> 
> hi again ladies!
> 
> sorry for the quick post this morning.... feeling a little better energy wise now... but only 1/2 hr left to go at work! yippee :)
> 
> Fro - that is awful about KD! He needs a good talkin-to...:winkwink: which I'm sure you did.... Hope it gets easier with time. :hugs: Hang in there.:hugs:
> 
> Pad - you house-wifey you!!:haha::haha: so funny... Lady of Leisure - okay that's cool - you enjoy it girl - you deserve it! (wish I was one :winkwink::haha:)
> 
> Dwrgi - sorry you are so down today too.... :hugs::hugs:maybe there is something in the air today... So hope you have a blast in Glastonbury (sp?) !!! Sounds like it's the exact thing you need right now! to get your mind off this CRAP! Enjoy hun :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Purple & Owl & Lils - what is going on with the TIRED /sleepy thing around the world today?? Hope we all get some nice zzzzzz's tonight!!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Butterly - take your time hun with your decision... we're here for you!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Flutterbee - welcome!:flower: Hope AF stays away!
> 
> Lils - progesterone sucks!! I was okay when I took it once/day but ever since I started 2X/day about 8 months ago - it has made PMS worse for sure. Don't have much hope though as the symptoms always start 7/8 DPO.... like clockwork... (just intensified this month) You LUSH woman!!!:haha::haha: So funny re: vino/alcohol = thinning blood + fruit servings! You are one seriously funny chick :haha::thumbup: Thanks for making me chuckle... as always :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Owl - great surprise on the follicles/'cysts" - Good luck girl!:hugs:
> 
> TreeGap - welcome !:flower: If you are doing the OPK strips -you may want to do twice /day (once at like 10-11 am and another around 6-7pm)... I found I never missed it when I started doing it that way... Sometimes the + last for 12 hrs only and sometimes it lasts for days.... Just depends...
> Good luck!!:thumbup: And GL with FF too!
> 
> 
> Have a great night ladies..... and hope we all have more energy tomorrow (to keep chugging along) ...:hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> 
> Can I do the OPK strips first thing in the morning? I'll be starting work up soon (I'm a teacher) and don't want to do it at school! Also, if the + shows up for several days, does it stop once you've ovulated?
> 
> Ugh- thought AF arrived or was about to yesterday, but it was weird spotting which I almost never have. Still isn't here.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TreeGap - I think if you read the instructions - my OPK strips say I have to test after 10am and before 8pm (that is when the urine will have the highest amount)...
> What I do is very 'undercover' :winkwink::haha:- I bring the test along with those little bathroom paper cups (I bought a box of 100 or whatever) -you get them at grocery store.... and put them into a little bag (opaque ofcourse) and will pop it under my arm before I go to ladies room and do it in the stall... I am so used to it now... Can you do that on your break (recess / lunch?)
> 
> Also - when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER than the other line that means it's positive - anything else is negative - even if it's almost as dark... When it is negative it doesn't mean that you've ovulated - it just means that you will ovulate 12-48 hrs from the LH surge. If you start temping then you will know when you have ov from the temp rise. Using Fertility Friend (FF) really helps ...
> GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:Click to expand...

AH! Thank you- that is so helpful. I will try to be covert! Not sure what my schedule will be like, but hopefully I can manage a mid-morning break and then I can do it again when I get home in the late afternoon/evening. Got my thermometer today and will start temping tomorrow am. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mirium

Hello everyone,

Dwrgi - all the best!!!

Dashka - all the best regarding your test results!!

Owl - your ovulation scenario is interesting - all the best!! Since we have both been trying for a while after miscarriage, I just thought I'd ask - did you have any complications after your loss? I did, I had an infection. I can probably bet that - that was not the case for you, it's just TTC, being full of unknowns and mystery as usual. Oh how I wish everything was more clear.

Lils - I was :rofl: about your 911 calling, bring me my cigarette now fellow Flo ridian... ha ha :). The intralipids that you take - is it expensive and does insurance pay for it? 

Frol - hello, I hope all goes well with KD. I liked that - your donor will be involved in child's life.

Tiger - all the best!!!

Ksluice - all the best!!!

AFM - I am in a strange place. I did not want to remember what cycle day I am on...lol. For the past few days, whenever the thought came to mind, I would push it way. I was not really taking vits & supplements either but I started again 2 days ago. Maybe, after the laparoscopy+hysteroscopy in early Sept. I will feel motivated again. Today though, I thought what if you miss your ovulation, you better check what cycle day you're on so I checked it and today is cycle day 7. All the best to everyone - we need a BFP or two... :). 

Hello to all - Purple, Grkprn, lady h, bumble, chicken, butterfly, drh, htjp, twinks, nessaw, flutter, bdownmommie, treegap, janey, 2have4kids, flyf, foreveryoung, jules, drs, pad, maddy40, bearlake and anyone I missed - :hi:


----------



## nessaw

my boyf lived in llay when we met but we're staying at a friends of his just outside of ruabon.

the dogs had a couple of squirrels over the last few wks so think this is the revenge.she's ok but am sure she'll still go after the next squirrel she sees!

happy friday vx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Mirium, and Chickenchaser! Good to see your posts, and that you haven't forgotten us! :haha::haha: Hope you're both okay-I like your attitude, Mirium, to be a bit more chilled about everything. It's just not worth getting stressed about, because that gets you nowhere. Love to you both!

Hi Ness-hope you're having a lovely break! Weather is supposed to be fab today, so enjoy your North Walian day. Where is Llay?? xxx

Hi to everyone! Yay, it's the weekend!!!! Hope everybody has something nice planned? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well, my temps have dipped, on CD26, which is quite early considering that ovulation was on CD16. Could it be the food poisoning (it was the tuna mayonnaise that OH and I both had for lunch! Great. Just what I need, thanks whoever is up there! :growlmad:)? Or could it mean that AF is due? I have no energy whatsoever, but at least the embarrassing pooper problem has gone!!!!!!! (TMI, girls, what can I say????!) I have almost run out of progynova (oestrogen), and am going to get some more from the clinic, but is there any point really, as I'm fully expecting the unpleasant monthly visit. Wish I could hide and pretend I'm not at home! Btw, did a sneaky POAS this morning and it was negative. Yes, I know it's too early.....!

Love to everybody, and Dash, hopes are on you now, lovely!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hi dwrgi.llay is near wrexham.the weather is fab here.just lying in the garden before going out for lunch then making the trip back home.

have got every single part of me crossed that af stays away from you.vx


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> hi dwrgi.llay is near wrexham.the weather is fab here.just lying in the garden before going out for lunch then making the trip back home.
> 
> have got every single part of me crossed that af stays away from you.vx

Ooo, lying in the garden sounds lovely! Bet you can't wait to see your dogs! Thanks for the good luck! It's an all-too-familiar story, isn't it???! :wacko:


----------



## BDownmommie

[Yes, you're right, it is a complete battle, and people just don't have a clue grr::grr::grr:). I'm sorry that AF arrived and that you and your DH have been fighting. It IS a huge source of conflict and, alas, you'll hit many areas that you will disagree over, so you have to find a way of communicating with each other which doesn't involve a complete break down. I guess you need to find a way that works for you. Crying on the sofa for two days is not good for stress levels, and emotional strength which, as you alluded to, you will need. You need to sit DH down and spell it out to him exactly how this things is going to work, and what you need from him, and he needs from him. Anyway, I'm sure you can work out how to do this. 

You DO need to have a 'long term' view of TTC, as, you may be lucky and fall straight away, and you may also be unlucky and it might take longer, if ever (sorry, that is reality. I never thought it would never happen to me, and I'm now facing that prospect. NEVER EVER thought I'd be in this boat). I think the main trick is to carry on with your life as best you can, and not to spend every waking moment thinking about vits, foods to take, exercise to avoid, opks, temps, etc. because that way disaster lies and YOU will go mad. Your life has to go on, and your life with your partner has to go on. That way, you won't resent the 'journey' as much as you've still got a life. You may say, what does she know?, but believe me, I've been there, and through every emotion you can think of, and that's the conclusion that I've come to. 

I hope you get your test soon so you can start those meds. And take this time to get back to an even keel with DH (I know how that feels to, as we've been to hell and back with this journey, and know that it has made mine and my partner's relationship much stronger, although he still gets on my nerves from time to time :haha::wacko::haha:). Good luck hun, Axx:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for that message - i literally broke down yesterday at the doctors office because of how the past week has gone. Never in a million years did i ever think i would have to have help to get pregnant - now, thats my sad reality.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Its kinda funny that you wrote this yesterday - DH and i kinda did have that talk yesterday, on the way to go get his blood work done. I was actually quite shocked, he was showered and ready at the front door (shoes on and everything), and out the door - almost eager to get it over with. He didn't see the point in him having to redo these tests. So on the drive we talked - and for the first time, he seemed very interested in the process i was going through with docs, and asked questions about what was upcoming - he actually even read the drug fact sheets - surprising.

It was nice to have him so talkative about the process and what was happening. He didn't apologise / nor did i for the weekend fight - but he did make a big effort, and told me he'd do whatever i needed, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Big hugs from him - and he actually held my hand through the needle process - which he hates! (who doesn't tho) - and since actions speak louder than words - i had a huge smile on my face for the first time ever when getting a needle.

So testing yesterday - US went well, all looks like we're ready to start meds - blood work results should be here in 4 hours (lol) and if no call by 12:30 - then we go ahead with this cycle - woot!!!


----------



## purplelou

Bdown hun I so happythatyouar feeling happier!! Big :hugs:

Dwrgi I hope that bloody witch stays away from you chick xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Ladies I have to apologise for my offer awful lack of spelling or weird grammar! I most often use an iPad to come on here and it does all kinds of weird things!!


----------



## flutterbee

purplelou said:


> Ladies I have to apologise for my offer awful lack of spelling or weird grammar! I most often use an iPad to come on here and it does all kinds of weird things!!

Ha! No apologies necessary! I make the absolute worst typos when I am on my phone and Kindle, lol!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

My iPad thinks its smarter than me and corrects words that were ok to begin with! 
Sunshine hugs to you all, Dwrgi chart does look a little early to dip below cover, praying its for the right reason.
AFM have avoided CBFM for five days and it's going to stay that way this month. Might do some OPK nearer the time but nothing else. I need a break as we are pretty much eighteen months into ttc with not one BFP to show for it


----------



## purplelou

It's very odd how it doesthat Ladyh eh?? I read stuff back sometimes after I posted...and it wasn't what I typed at all!!


Never news now...


Spoiler
Never was taken to delivery this morning and was going to have her waters broken....last news was she was having contractions close together...and nothing since. So oopsie may be either here or imminent


And that concludes the news for the day :haha::haha:

Hope everyone is having a nice day??


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all :) i have a question...i am 25, my guy is 36 and we are ttc for our #1st child. weve been trying for few months but have been unproteected for about 7 all together. I'm wondering if there are any differences in ttc cuz of his age??? he does not have any other kids and i know we will be getting checked after a year of trying but is there any advice anyone could give? Thanks :)


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - gotta run so will post properly later - but just wanted to say hi!!!

and Dwrgi - that is weird - I ALSO had diarrhea this morning??? (but only once in morning - TMI) What is going on -we are on the same cycle day too??? HMMMMM........:shrug::shrug::winkwink::winkwink:
Is yours really bad - there is a homeopathic remedy that some pregger women use (but I need to do more research) - I've used before it's called Arsenicum Album..... they are homeopathic pellets you put under the tongue. You can google if you like. But if it's food poisoning then it should be gone by tomorrow... Hope you feel better!:hugs:

Don't give up yet hun!!! perhaps that is a big implantation dip??????? you never know! Let's see your temps tomorrow....

Gotta run as I'm on half day today and should have left by now - got loads of errands to run....

Chat soon!!! have a great day ladies....:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi ladies...

Know that I think of you all and send positive vibes and energy your way as I am able. I just can't bring myself to read all the stories right now - good or bad - I'm just too emotional, but I desperately miss talking with you all and keeping up with each of you. Losing my mother so suddenly has proven to be far more than I know how to handle, so my time is precious and I am spending most of it surrounding myself with my family and loved ones. I would really rather isolate myself and cry, but what good would that to do me?

I had a bit of a second blow when I called my doctor's office to see about how this changes things re: ttc. I was hoping to keep on my schedule to start trying again in September so I could throw all of my energies into that rather than thinking so much about all I have lost. The doc said that if I wanted to start again on schedule that they would do so, but that they *strongly *suggest I wait longer... maybe until after the first of the year to start again. Even then, they said it depends how my stress levels are... the nurse explained that during times of extreme stress that the cortisol levels in the body drastically increase and can have an affect on ttc and on a developing baby. While I can see their point, and I believe that they probably have a valid point... it just sucks that I have to wait.

My family doc also cautioned that the makers of Clomid say that 6 cycles is a lifetime max for the average woman... after that alternate methods should be considered. The fertility specialist said that yes, that is generally what the manufacturer tells gynos, but that under a specialist's care, it is different. I have had 4 cycles on clomid 50mg. I have had absolutely no time to research about any of this, just going off what docs have said... I suppose I'll have to wait. 

I have decided to start seeing a counselor for a bit that I had seen a number of years ago. She knows my story with its ins and outs, and knows about the complicated relationship I had with my mother, so I'm going to see if she can't help me with this grieving process. I have also decided to get a tattoo in honor of my mother... that isn't exactly the way SHE would have wanted me to memorialize her, but it works for me :winkwink: ... so now, I just have to start figuring out what I want and design it. 

I have started to work on shifting my thinking from "My mother will never get to see my baby" to "My mother is holding my baby right now... and will send the little one to me when the time is absolutely perfect." That has helped some...

Also had a reiki massage yesterday to try to help with the tension and release some of the grief and negative energies that I am most certainly holding on to. Silly me... I cried through the whole session and probably worked against what the poor massage therapist was trying to do... ha!

On a different note...I had mentioned before that DP and I were going to start eating healthy/organic/natural etc ... and were going to do an herbal cleanse. That started about 20 days ago and I'm down a little over 18 pounds. I'm going to have to buy new jeans this weekend... either that, or a good belt!

Well, just know that I will continue thinking about you all. Much love to each and every one!! *hugs*


----------



## BDownmommie

Sorry to hear about your loss - that must be difficult. 

Blood work and US came back - all is well - start the horomones in a few hours. Then back for blood and us next wed, followed by the HSG on friday - then 'timed intercourse' - now if only that meant that doc orders it to go on for so long 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gotta love this process...


----------



## Lady H

Jenny...not much to worry on, my man is 54 and just got perfectly fine results on his SA. It depends more on things like drinking and how healthy overall they are. It can take a year for any healthy couple to conceive so keep going!

HTJ - thank you for sharing sweets. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you since you lost your mother. I like your new thinking of Mom holding baby til you are ready. We all care about you Hun and are here whenever you need it. Sending you all my love n positive vibes xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Jenny I have heard the same, older chaps don't have the same problems as older girls xx


HTJ oh Hun....huge hugs for you!! Take your time and do whatever you need to do to fell sane and better. We are here for you when you want us xxxxx


----------



## JennyBLove

hehe okay thanks ladies :) yeah i know hue hephner had a child at 70 :) and i read that with guys it dont really matter how old they are as long as thier sperm still good or high count or surviving :). i'm already having trouble at 25 :/ . good luck to you ladies :) and thanks for the info


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies

Greetings from morocco! Limited Internet here. Have been trying o read all your stories..... There's been so much news and welcome to the t newbies.

We are now d3 so no alcohol moving forward and back into it. Trying not to get freaked out. Hugs all!

Back to bnb and work aug 14!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Good morning lovely ladies..

Never news ...birth mentioned


Spoiler
Andrea gave birth to a beautiful baby boy last night, she has called him louis and he weighs 6lbs7. Xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Lovely news on Never! Thanks Purps, for keeping us up to date. So chuffed for her! 

I tested this morning again, 11dpo, 12dpiui, and a big fat NOTHING was had. Also, my temps remain lower than coverline, so that's what tells me it's not worked, really. Expected it, but still doesn't make it any easier. This game does not give very much back, does it? 

Hope everybody else is doing okay, and lots of love to all, 
Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> I tested this morning again, 11dpo, 12dpiui, and a big fat NOTHING was had. Also, my temps remain lower than coverline, so that's what tells me it's not worked, really. Expected it, but still doesn't make it any easier. This game does not give very much back, does it?
> 
> Hope everybody else is doing okay, and lots of love to all,
> Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hun I am so sorry! I could say...you never know, wait and see, but I know that doesn't help!
So instead I'll send you huge loves and smooches xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

You know Purple, the more the morning goes on, the more I want to shout and scream and cry and cry and cry. There are babies, and pregnant women (no offence meant, you're allowed!) and families with adorable young kids everywhere. Fellow classmates from school flood FB with images of their 'adorable' holiday photos, with their kids growing up and being all so normal. Even a friend of mine through BnB has put photos of her pregnant belly on FB, without any warning. It is everywhere. And completely eludes some of us. Where is the justice? It's just not fair. But life was never fair, and that's the bottom line of it. Never, ever thought I'd be the 'infertile' one out of my friends; no kids. And that's really hard to accept. 

Oh well, Debbie Downer is now going on a bike ride through some forests with a husky pulling her on her bike. My summer holiday starts right now. Bas^ards and bollo* to bl**dy bl**dy bl**dy F**CKING infertility.

(Love you loads though, Purps! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:)


----------



## purplelou

A I could cry for you chick!!
It isn't bloody fair!
Why you? You are lovely and hard working and caring and deserve a baby!!
You should shout and scream and have a cry if you want to. I am holding your hand virtually
Love you too xxxxxxx


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi big hugs lovely lady xxxxxxxxx I'm virtually holding your other hand.


----------



## Asryellah

Just checking in quickly in my phone, still on vacation but back to 
work next week :( 
I only saw 2 last pages, and so sorry to see bfn news :(
I had a feeling about you Dwirgi, i still hope that'll come :)
I know those feelings you are having, and theres nothing i 
can say to make you feel better. I hope your Doggies will give
You a good walk and you'll feel better hun, hugs!

Hugs to you all lovelies!!!! I've missed you and will check on 
you when i get to a computer. I hope you are all good :)


----------



## ksluice

It is horrible this game, and I'm so sorry Dwrgi. I am glad that you have a husky to pull you on a bike and I hope that diverts and comforts you some. Wish we could be there in person to do the same... :hugs: and :hugs: and :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi - I am so sorry. I am hoping for a silver lining for you - be it a bfp in the future or anything that's joyful to you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

It's NOT FECKING FAIR, Dwrgi!!

I know exactly where you're coming from. I remember sitting in my office at work one-day, after a few months of trying and thinking "according to the statistics, someone in this office will be infertile". I then sat there counting down who had children, all the men (I worked for a Brokers in the city) were dads and thinking "oh.. it might be us.. but life wouldn't really be that cruel to me, would it?" - I'd lost my mum, my best friend to Cancer 20 months before and had got married a year later without her.. but no, life IS cruel AND sh*tty like that!!

I will NEVER understand that those with so much love to give to a child are the ones who will struggle the most, how some of the biggest scum on this planet can pop out child after child when really they shouldn't be within 2 miles of an infant. 

So yes, you have EVERY right to be mad, to scream, to cry, because IT ISN'T FAIR!

We just have to hang on to the hope that this will happen, because you (we all!) deserve this so very much. When I see how awful this World can be, I joke to my husband, "do we really want to bring a child into this World?", he always replies "we are good people and our children will be the ones to make this World a better place". That's how I feel about everyone here and that's why I hope that this does happen for all of us.

All I can do for now is send you a truckload of :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of love, 

C xx


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi &#8211; I wrote something funny, but erased it as I&#8217;m getting to your latest post. I&#8217;m not counting you out by any means, there young lady! Sometimes dips take 2 days, as well. I only faintly showed on a wondfo at 12DPO & didn&#8217;t show on ic until 15DPO, so don&#8217;t give up yet. But, I am sending you all the luvs & cwtches I can from across the pond & will be checking in.

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: & :dust: !!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies! Have had a rough/long/busy week, so catching up&#8230;

Ksluice &#8211; wow, I can&#8217;t believe how many eggs you had!!! :shock: That is awesome &#8211; keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Treegap &#8211; welcome to you! OPK&#8217;s should be done after 10 or 11am. Just bring &#8216;em & do it at lunch. You may be one of those people who gets +opk 2-3 days in a row, or you may be like me & LH surges for maybe 2-6 hrs & its sheer luck if I catch it each month (I have to test 2-3x/day when all other signs are imminent &#8211; hence, importance of charting! :wacko: ) 

Dashka &#8211; been checking on your chart along w/Dwrgi&#8217;s! So glad tests are all done & RE follow-up scheduled! :happydance: Hoping upon hope you get some answers!!! :thumbup: Anytime you need a good swift kick in the bum, I&#8217;m here! :haha: :hugs:

Janey &#8211; 3.6 is very low. You may not have o&#8217;d (or you may have progesterone deficiency?), but your Dr should have commented. Anyway, yes, we have discovered that you can get +opk actually not O, so the only way you&#8217;ll be able to tell if you O is via charting/temping (sustained shift) &/or bloods (unless you happen to have an u/s around!). As far as alcohol, we&#8217;ve had that discussion a couple of times & the studies on low/moderate consumption don't seem to be conclusive, only heavy drinking. Some studies have suggested that drinking around conception is actually worse than drinking in 2WW, as in 2WW egg lives off sac & even within a few days of implantation, until a placenta actually forms, the sac doesn&#8217;t get nourishment from mom. Then there are those who get pregs when they are partying it up? Its confusing, so maybe try to cut down to low/moderate consumption & play it safe around conception/2WW? I think if I totally cut out drinking over the last 1yr 8mos "in hopes of" maybe conceiving, I would be posting from the local funny farm by now, as I would have lost it! (&become very bitter) As far as clomid, I don&#8217;t see the problem with them putting you on that even if overweight, but for ART I can imagine they&#8217;d highly recommend losing the weight, but not sure they&#8217;d turn you away?

Fro &#8211; will do, thanks! I ended up getting it filled already bc my schedules so ridiculous, so when it calms down we&#8217;ll schedule a meet :winkwink: :thumbup: Hoping we dodge the hurricanes this year too!

Purps &#8211; hope you are catching up on some :sleep:!!! Maybe a &#8220;lie-in&#8221; day would be perfect for you! Thanks for Never news &#8211; yay!

Tiger - :haha: on chasing pigeons when :drunk: Good luck w/the meds!!! 

Nessaw &#8211; Oh, have fun on your mini-trek around the UK! Its beautiful there&#8230;

BDown &#8211;We&#8217;ve have been there or are all presently there in your frustration. Try not to let it ruin your relationship, though. I have had the talks w/my DH & he is only willing to do IUI, as well & understandably so. He could go either way, so asking him to take out a 2nd mortgage just for the &#8220;chance&#8221; to &#8220;maybe&#8221; have a :baby: is a lot. Or perhaps they just need to take baby steps & we have to respect that & try to talk to them lovingly, openly & honestly. It&#8217;s a really touchy subject. GL with your new protocol! Hope the tests solves the puzzle for you - GL :thumbup: 


Flutter &#8211; I wouldn&#8217;t wait on SA, either. If its him you would waste 6 months & perhaps some good eggs &#8211; they dwindle fast at our age&#8230;

Pad &#8211; yes, you must go to Glastonbury &#8211; stay a couple days :winkwink:. Drink the healing waters&#8230; I don&#8217;t think your eggies have disappeared, there lady! You&#8217;ve just started back into this & have been under some serious stress :hugs:. Have you O&#8217;d? (your chart is not very stalkable at the mo&#8230;) :winkwink: Just wondering, worse comes to worst, can you just take some drugs to drop a bunch of eggs & then chances are one would by pink? If the blue ones would be absorbed, I&#8217;m just thinking out loud I&#8217;ll shut-up now... :hugs:

Owl &#8211; get to it, girl! FX!

Mirium &#8211; Oh! :haha: :winkwink: Don&#8217;t worry, I thought I was on CD7 & I&#8217;m on CD12 :shock:! I kept ignoring my chart too bc it feels like forever before I O, then all of a sudden its like CD11/12 & realize its time to start O supps/gf juice & POAS (opk). You too there young lady! FX you won&#8217;t need the lap! 

HTJ &#8211; oh honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:. So sorry you are going thru this. But, I am glad you cried during reiki massage. People have cried, broken out in laughter, puked, broke out in sweats, got chills, etc during reiki many times &#8211; it&#8217;s a cleansing process so if you are holding something negative in there, it need to come out. (I puked during for an entire day in my Karuna reiki class!)

LadyH &#8211; flying blind this month, huh? :winkwink: Don&#8217;t give up, honey. I&#8217;m at 1yr 8 months too&#8230; :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: everyone else! 

No time to write now as I&#8217;m off to girls&#8217; weekend. Dwrgi, I wish you could join me :hugs: Much luvs & hugs to all!


----------



## nessaw

dwrgi don't know what to say other than am so sorry.look after yourself.much love vxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrrgi, you shout away honey because you are right this isn't fair. I will hold you in my prayers and so hope that you are wrong and this does turn out to be your turn. I really wish I could do something to make this all go away for you. Love and hugs as always.


----------



## Maddy40

Dwgi rant away. It's like you are speaking for me - and probably everyone else here - so much of the time! 

To everyone else, I'm at work haven't had time to read more than a couple of pages, but hope everyone is able to find at least one thing to smile about this weekend.


----------



## dashka

HI ladies!

Dwrgi - my sweet Welshie gal...:hugs::kiss: You rant all you want - scream it from the highest mountain cause you are absolutely right woman.... Life is NOT fair.:hugs::hugs: We ALL deserve this wonderful gift to conceive and give birth to a child WAY more than an undeserving teenage drug addict mom.... and what kind of sense is in that I don't know!.... I wish I could say something more that would make you feel better - but I'm like Lils - Not giving up on you yet! It is only 11DPO ....so let's give it another few days ok!!:thumbup:
I too never EVER thought in a million years that I would be 40 and infertile (and I started trying before my 30th bay).... it is sickening to think how much we want this and can't have it.. I just recently found out that 2 of my cousins are expecting too. :dohh: I know it must be even harder for you because you've done more treatments without luck.... But somehow, someway I know you are gonna make a great MAMA to a very wonderful child.:hugs::kiss: I'm still holding out tons of hope for you :hugs::kiss:

HTJ - I'm so sorry hun for all you are going through with your mom...:hugs::hugs: I can't even imagine... I think it is a good idea to take a break - give yourself and body time to heal a little... It is so true about cortisol... Have you thought about moving on from Clomid to injectibles for the next time? (with IUI?) They seem to be more successful for our age...
Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: take care of yourself... GL on tatoo as well :flower::winkwink:

BDown - GL on tests and HSG!:thumbup:

Lils - enjoy the retreat with the ladies! :thumbup::thumbup: Hope next week is less busy for you... DODGE the hurricane????!!!!! OH NO!! - stay away from my LILS and FRO!!:hugs::kiss::hugs: Think I need to do a Reiki 'cleanse' too... it sounds just like what I need.

Dr.H - :thumbup::thumbup:Morrocco!! Oh I am so envious! Always wanted to go there! Have a good trip back....:hugs:

Purps - thank on the Never news!!! - hope you are catching up on :sleep::sleep::hugs::kiss:

Never (if you are reading) - Congrats hun!! hope you are taking it nice and easy :hugs::kiss:

Asry - nice to see you now and then! When is your next scan - don't you find out soon re: boy/girl?:hugs::kiss:

Tiger - you /your DH said it perfectly: "we are good people and our children will be the ones to make this world a better place".... that is so awesome and makes me want to continue this fight!:hugs::kiss: 

Hello to everyone I missed - hope you are having a great weekend...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - I am contemplating starting my own journal but don't know when I'm going to start it.... need to get my fears/feelings out and think it will help. I am currently reading "The Fertile Female" by Julia Indichova and am starting to like the idea that I need to take care of my self regardless of the outcome of this journey.... there is an inner child in me that needs to be cared for and I need to respect her no matter what happens... I can't berate my body/feelings or anything for that matter.... I wouldn't do that to a little child and so I can't do that to my self either (actually that is a lot of Louise Hay thinking as well -love her)... I also like the idea -that perhaps my unborn child is waiting for me to learn what it is I need to learn about myself before they arrive.:hugs:

I had a HORRIBLE HORRIBLE nightmare last night:nope:... the kind that makes you scream and then sobbing and sobbing for half and hour after I woke up... I was having trouble falling asleep because of bad thunderstorm didn't fall asleep until 3AM and when I did - the worst nightmare ever.... I am even having trouble repeating it -haven't even told DH what it was about yet -as so hard to repeat.... The dream took place at night and I went back to get AD in the car- car was bouncing up/down -thought she had gotten out of her car seat somehow and to my shock and horror - I found my little AD being RAPED by a stranger in the back of our mini-van - and her body was LIFELESS - I screamed and woke up right away and sobbed and sobbed and actually I am sobbing right now typing it all out.... it was horrible -couldn't close my eyes again because would see it over and over in my mind...:cry::cry::nope::cry:

I don't even normally dream at night - and I hope I never have that kind of nightmare again - it is actually 100 X worse that it was AD, than a dream that I was being raped.:nope::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dashka that is horrible as dreams can be so real, poor thing :nope::cry::hugs:

Dwrgi, I'm so sorry hon. I'm sick of seeing all the perfect little families on fb, life is so effing unfair :cry::cry::grr: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flutterbee

LilSluz said:


> Flutter &#8211; I wouldn&#8217;t wait on SA, either. If its him you would waste 6 months & perhaps some good eggs &#8211; they dwindle fast at our age&#8230;!

LilSluz - thank you for the advice! We received our :bfp: on Friday morning!!


----------



## dashka

Flutterbee --- just to be sensitive to others....have put my reply in a spoiler...


Spoiler
Congrats!!! that is so awesome! and here we are giving you advice and you are preggers! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

p.s - you can also put pics in spoilers too.... (just go click on "go advanced" under message box and hit the icon for spoiler


----------



## Dwrgi

flutterbee said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Flutter  I wouldnt wait on SA, either. If its him you would waste 6 months & perhaps some good eggs  they dwindle fast at our age!
> 
> LilSluz - thank you for the advice! We received our :bfp: on Friday morning!! I could hardly believe that I was seeing two lines! I have also tested Saturday and Sunday and each day the line has gotten darker. We are happily surprised and shocked! I am 37 years old and this is our first pregnancy. So ready to call the Dr. in the morning!!
> 
> Here are pics of the three tests that I took!
> 
> *#1*
> https://img864.imageshack.us/img864/3513/test1j.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *#2*
> https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4419/test2rb.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *#3*
> https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3654/test3ri.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...

That's really brilliant news Flutter! I'm very pleased for you. I think there is a TTC 35+ Graduates Thread which might offer you loads of help and advice and support re. early pregnancy and onwards, as I'm sure you have loads of questions and different thoughts and feelings.

Very very pleased for you, Ax :hugs:


----------



## flutterbee

dashka said:


> p.s - you can also put pics in spoilers too.... (just go click on "go advanced" under message box and hit the icon for spoiler

Thank you dashka! I am still learning how to work this forum, I appreciate any and all advice on how to do things!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dash-that's a horrible dream. No wonder you were so upset. Remember, it was only a dream, AD is safe and nothing like that will ever happen to her. Ever. It was only a dream, not real. Just keep telling yourself that. 

I'm so sorry, that must have been really, really, dreadful for you. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chicken, Maddy, Butterfly, Ness, Lil and Dash-thank you so much for your kind thoughts and for taking the time to write a few lines to support me. It means such a lot, and you really are the best!

I hope you all get your much deserved BFPs VERY VERY soon (and Butterfly an adopted son or daughter, if that's what you decide). 

Love to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flutterbee

Dwrgi - thank you for the information leading to the other thread, I really appreciate it! And thank you so much also for your kind words!


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies ! and happy monday :wacko: although nessaw and Dwrgi - enjoy your holidays!!!!

hope you all had something nice to do over the weekend?

nothing to report here at all.

Dwrgi - how was cycling with huskies pulling you along?? that sounds fab - I can imagine my two little doggies collapsing in heap if they tried to pull me along on a bike :haha: their little legs are just too tiny!

huge :hugs: and loves to everyone - there are many (not just here but in their journals too) having a particularly hard time right now and so I just want you to know I am thinking of you and willing things get better xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Flutter & others UTD - you give me hope. And hugs to all my other TTCers...i love having a community that listens and really HEARS me!


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies...

pretty quiet on here it seems...

Well started spotting last night and still - so :witch: should be here later today... She didn't even give me a chance to test. HOW ARE MY CYCLES GETTING SHORTER??:dohh: If she comes full force today that means this cycle was only 22 days.... and that is with taking the B-Complex that seemed to be making it longer before. Could it be the Royal Jelly I started 2 months ago? I don't know -even last month was shorter.... it is scaring me - as I know the shorter your cycles are the closer you are to menopause. It really sucks. I ovulated on Day 10 this cycle. Now if I ov. on Day 10 this cycle and I get AF today then once again I have tests (other u/s ab/pelvic) that I have to do for my family doc that supposed to do early in the cycle :dohh::dohh:- when I booked thought it would be early in cycle -but now guess what -it will be CD10 again and I'll probably have to cancel since I will probably ov early again! What a friggin pain in the butt.... I stopped the progesterone cream after AM yesterday but probably should have kept going just to delay it more. Sorry for my rant!

I am off work today - but it's gonna be a rotten day anyway.

Hope you ladies have a better day!!!:hugs::hugs:

hugs and kisses to all!:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

Happy Monday to you all!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Firstly, have to say CONGRATS (I think you know to who....)

Dwgi - I am so sorry to read that. So frustrating...just when you/we think we have everything figured out with cycles, then something throws months of charting/recording/testing off? Yikes, its sickening really. I am sorry - hopefully with a little searching you can figure out what is going on...
After i read your post, i had to wonder if that was happening to me too. I thought that my :witch: came 31 days in - however, that seems to be changing too - 3 months of 31, then 2 months of 30, then 28 - so your post really gives me something to think about and watch. Going in on Wednesday, so maybe i will ask.

Daska - many have said it - dreams are just that - dreams!! They are not what is happening, and so very very thankful for that. Hopefully you have mentally recovered from that imagine - i bet it was hard.

As for me - better weekend for me than last - DH and I spent it together and happy!! The only downfall was the drugs....letrozole (sp??)....started the other day and wow - my body did NOT like it:wacko::wacko::wacko:
I spent most of my friday night 'dealing' with the side effects - yikes (some of you may be aware, but for me - lets just say i spent A LOT of time in the washroom)....i am hoping that today at work it doesn't affect me. 2 days left on meds.....:sick::sick:


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Dash, that is so annoying. I don't know why your cycles are shorter, I didn't notice a change with Royal Jelly. Could the spotting be old blood from your hysterically? I really hope that SHE doesn't rear her ugly head for you. Could you ring and re-arrange your tests? You defo don't want to have to cancel. Hope you manage to enjoy some of your day. Big hugs to you lovely, A xx:hugs:

Maddy-so glad you get so much support on here. It's a complete life line for me too, Ax:hugs:

Purple, you are so very thoughtful! A true star! Xx

Love to everybody! My temps are still below coastline. Have to test tomorrow, and then when I get the negative, I'll stop taking the prog and oestrogen, and then SHE should arrive. Grrrrr. :growlmad:


----------



## padbrat

Urghh Dwrgi that is frikkin pants chick. I know how you feel, I felt the same with my ED, life is frikkin suckkkkky! Pah to it all I say! Lets go get pished instead!

Sorry... I know not the most constructive of support...

Hey Lils... I would love to dump a whole load of eggs...however am concerned I don't have a load to dump. Registered with my GP at the new place now and had an appt with him. Poured out my whole sorry saga of events... told him I hadn't been pregnant for over a year now and I don't have time to waste! He has had me in today for progesterone and thyroid blood work. Although the nurse took about 8 vials of blood and I had a peek at her screen and they were also doing anti coagulant... I suspect as I told him the list of drugs I need at BFP... if I ever get another one.

So... will see what the results show.. although I have had a big bleed from my arm where they took the bloods... I guess the aspirin is thining that blood! LOL

Hey Dash I am so sorry you had a nightmare. I go through phases of night terrors that are so vivid that they make me shake and cry. Funnily enough my worst ones are always when I am pregnant... Or when I am feeling subconsciously worried and don't want to face it in my waking life. Your brain is working through things whilst you sleep and if it is something you don't want to face it surfaces as a dream, but it will be in images you can associate the emotion you are trying to deal with. There is obviously something that frightens the life out of you bubbling around in your mind. I hope you can recognise and deal with it chick xx

Hey Purps thanks for the news! How are you doing?

Hit sweety you have had a horrible time. I think a counselor is a great idea hun. We are always here xx

Hello everyone else!


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies! Happy Monday - NOT! :growlmad: :grr:

Dwrgi - All I can do for you today is send you some of these :hugs::hugs::hugs:. And please know that I am thinking of you constantly. :flow:. :friends:

Dashka - :hugs: oh jeez, that's a horrible nightmare! :shock::nope: You must have been out of sorts all day yesterday. :hugs: They can send me into a tailspin at times too. And I am so sorry you are spotting, your cycles are getting shorter & your temps dropping. :sad2: I hope you can move your tests? You are right, a journal should help you get your feelings out? You do have to treat yourself well no matter what happens in this TTC business. We have a tendency to blame ourselves for all of this & we shouldn't do that or become self-destructive. (oh, no hurricanes yet, I was just commenting to Fro that I hope we have another lucky hurricane-free year). :friends:

I just had to respond today despite the bad mood/blues bc I wanted you & Dwrgi to know that I am thinking of you both & I am so :sad2::cry:. It has been a really crappy week for me too for some reason. I am in some kind of funk & can't shake it. And I'm just so upset about the things I am seeing today. 

I had hurricane & tornado dreams last night, so I know that I am feeling pressure & this TTC biz is taking more of a toll than I thought. I get bad nightmares when stress is mounting (tidal waves, being swept out to sea, tornadoes, hurricanes) whether I realize I am under stress or not. Perhaps because Friday's infusion went horribly - I had an anxiety attack on the 3rd try (& after it took 35 mins of trying!) w/the IV & had even had intralipids flowing into arm vs my veins at one point! :grr: Now I am going to have a fear of the IV every time it gets administered. Maybe I'll ask for a new nurse (feel bad) as it took 2 goes last time, as well. And then I ask "Why am I doing this to myself?" Am I just fighting the inevitable? A lot of doubt & fear, but you all know what that is like... :growlmad: I will have to make a mental note to exercise every single day & meditate/do reiki daily this week. I'm not about to let it evolve into depression (it is trying to take over, I can feel it :nope:). I'm going to fight it tooth & nail - with everything I got :trouble::grr::bodyb:

Thanks for letting me vent my frustrations, doubts & fears. I just needed to write it out & tell someone. I can't tell DH too much bc he will then worry about me & my well-being & may refuse to dtd & say that we really don't need kids, honey, we are enough for each other, etc. (its sweet & partially true, but if I hear that one more time, I'll do more than scream...). 

Luvs & :hugs: to all & hope your Monday is going much better!


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - :hugs: I had to keep putting my post on hold (work getting in the way!) so didn't see your post until now. I really hope that your bloods come back & show something that you can fix! Did you not do anti-coagulation yet??? Glad new GP seems like he' on the ball! So, were you trying this whole last year bc I was under the impression for some reason that you had just started up a couple months ago. Aw, honey :hugs: let us know what happens!

BDown - glad you had a great weekend w/DH - so important during this roller coaster :thumbup:

Never - Congrats to you, girl!!! :flower::cloud9:

Flutter -

Spoiler
Wow, congrats on your BFP! Guess you don't need that SA after all. You are one of the lucky ones, so good luck & enjoy :flower:


----------



## purplelou

dashka - omg _ i just read about your dreams and that is horrific. I am so sorry you went through that even in a dream :hugs:

Pad - Im glad you like your new GP! Im guessing you had anticoag screening done before, but it doesn't hurt that he is being thourough - many GPs will not do all that at all. :hugs:

lils - ouchie for the lipids therapy going into your arm - that would have been sore poor thing :hugs: is it a one off treatment or are there more infusions??

tiger - how was the scan today?? (or in case its later- good luck!!) :hugs:

big loves to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Purps - it's monthly pre-ov & then if I get a BFP, done again at 5-6 wks gestation (have no idea what that means, but haven't had to worry about it yet). I don't want to hurt her feelings, but I'm just a little anxious about it now & its happened 2x in a row now... Out of all my surgeries & hospitalizations, ER trips & ambulatory rides, only once they didn't get the vein, so that makes me think its her :shrug: What do you think (as a nurse)?

Hope you caught up on some sleep & are having a great day :flower:


----------



## Mirium

Hi all,

Dwrgi - All will be well one way or the other so just try to do happy, fun things right now!! Love and :hugs: and :hugs: and :hugs:

Dashka - don't worry too much about the cycles - maybe ask your doc about it? I hope everything works out!! Love and :hugs: and :hugs: and :hugs:

Lils - Hang in there. You'll be fine - I can tell by the way you rationalise but of course - don't let sad thoughts take away your peace of mind!!

AFM - This was a very quick post. I am about to start work right this minute. I am just hanging in here. Last night I had a dream too and in the dream - everything felt bleak and desolate. I was wondering where my family was and my family was split up with everyone in different places. I am good at analysing my dreams though - it's exactly what Pad described. I know this is all related to what I am feeling about TTC. I should ovulate some time this week. I am flying to NY City on Saturday to visit my parents so hopefully I ovulate before I leave. Hello to all the ladies and :hugs: :hugs: to all!


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> Purps - it's monthly pre-ov & then if I get a BFP, done again at 5-6 wks gestation (have no idea what that means, but haven't had to worry about it yet). I don't want to hurt her feelings, but I'm just a little anxious about it now & its happened 2x in a row now... Out of all my surgeries & hospitalizations, ER trips & ambulatory rides, only once they didn't get the vein, so that makes me think its her :shrug: What do you think (as a nurse)?
> 
> Hope you caught up on some sleep & are having a great day :flower:

you should feel confident about someone who is jabbing stuff into your veins! I admit I have missed a couple of veins in my 20+ years but if you are not confident and it's happened twice...ask for someone else :hugs: If I could come over and do it for you...I would !


----------



## BDownmommie

When it comes to medical 'professionals' (and no offense to anyone here), if the person isn't functioning as they should - then you have every right to ask for someone else. For example - my BFF who just 'accidentally' got preggers, read the reviews about her new doc, and they were horrible and she started getting stressed, so i told her to request a new one, if they didn't like that then request a mid-wife. 

I still have the gapping hole in my (right) arm from last week, and having someone in a bad mood take it out on my vein.

Point is - your body, your choice, your right


----------



## tigerlily1975

Just a quick post with lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: there seems to be so many lovely ladies struggling at the mo', I wish this could get easier for everyone.

Also, a lot of awful dreams. You'd think the one time you can shut off from all this, your mind would give you a break, right? I (thankfully?) don't normally remember my dreams, but the last one I had I was sharing a flat with one of my oldest mates and she was in the shower cleaning the dishes :haha:.. I can't even blame alcohol for that one as I'm keeping clear of the stuff during this cycle.

Thanks for checking on me Purple - how do you remember all this stuff? I bet you were good at exams! Blood test today (they haven't called, so assuming all okay) and first scan booked in for Friday, so we'll see how it's going. Is it normal to get a lot of headaches with these drugs? 

I hope Monday has been good to you all.

Big, squishie :hugs:

C xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Dwrgi said:


> Oh Dash, that is so annoying. I don't know why your cycles are shorter, I didn't notice a change with Royal Jelly. Could the spotting be old blood from your hysterically? I really hope that SHE doesn't rear her ugly head for you. Could you ring and re-arrange your tests? You defo don't want to have to cancel. Hope you manage to enjoy some of your day. Big hugs to you lovely, A xx:hugs:
> 
> Maddy-so glad you get so much support on here. It's a complete life line for me too, Ax:hugs:
> 
> Purple, you are so very thoughtful! A true star! Xx
> 
> Love to everybody! My temps are still below coastline. Have to test tomorrow, and then when I get the negative, I'll stop taking the prog and oestrogen, and then SHE should arrive. Grrrrr. :growlmad:

My phone changed hysteroscopy to hysterically! Well, it'll have to be that from now on-how was your hysterically? Was it funny???? Sorry Dash! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

tigerlily1975 said:


> Just a quick post with lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: there seems to be so many lovely ladies struggling at the mo', I wish this could get easier for everyone.
> 
> Also, a lot of awful dreams. You'd think the one time you can shut off from all this, your mind would give you a break, right? I (thankfully?) don't normally remember my dreams, but the last one I had I was sharing a flat with one of my oldest mates and she was in the shower cleaning the dishes :haha:.. I can't even blame alcohol for that one as I'm keeping clear of the stuff during this cycle.
> 
> Thanks for checking on me Purple - how do you remember all this stuff? I bet you were good at exams! Blood test today (they haven't called, so assuming all okay) and first scan booked in for Friday, so we'll see how it's going. Is it normal to get a lot of headaches with these drugs?
> 
> I hope Monday has been good to you all.
> 
> Big, squishie :hugs:
> 
> C xx

It is normal to get a lot of headaches, but it sounds to me as if you're dehydrated. Drink absolutely loads, and then some more (water, though, obviously, leave the cider to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:haha::haha::haha:).

Good luck with your scan on Friday and take each day as it comes!

Big hugs and loves to you, Axxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will write more to you all laters! (No, I haven't been reading you know what. And what's more, I refuse to! I've read it's pure garbage-illiterate rot!:wacko:).


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies...

After reading all the posts about the fears and how life is unfair (which it completely, totally is and it sucks!), I wanted to give you all a good laugh.

https://www.fox.com/cleveland/full-episodes/1333144/the-hurricane


----------



## froliky2011

Now, onto a decent post:

BDownMommie - :hugs: TTC journey is very challenging and for the strongest of partners. :hugs: I am glad your DH is being more sensitive and wish you the best next Friday!!

Tiger - :hugs: Good luck! I hope you don't have to use a donor. As for me, I decided on a known donor after doing some research on how children feel about being conceived by anonymous donor. In addition, my DH was not a big fan of being legally responsible and wants to retire at 57 so this permitted him that as well. Luckily the KD woke up very fast! He's good now. I woke is a$$ up real fast. :)

Flutterbee -

Spoiler
Welcome and Congrats! You are a lucky one! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Owl - Yeah for "O"!!! TWW countdown now right? Any OTT?

Janey211- The other ladies answered your questions long ago it seems. I drank a glass or two of wine at dinner but on my successful BFPs I had no alcohol during the TWW. I don't think it really mattered that much though.

Treegap - The other ladies are right. Whenever I tested early in the a.m. I would get a negative and it always was wrong, because I started to have an LH surge later that morning. Try to test two times a day if possible. Good Luck!!

Dashka - :hugs: :hugs: Bad dreams SUCK!! I have had a lot of them the past few months. I think the stress of TTC and everything does takes it toll on a woman's psyche after a while. :hugs: Hopefully 9/4 will bring some answers and good news. :hugs: Oh, I also read that book and loved it. Very good read for anyone else interested.

Dwrgi - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: LIFE IS NOT FREAKING FAIR!!

Neesaw - Now you are closer to Dwrgi...are you neighbors? Your poor dog. :haha:

Kslucie - Good Luck!! :baby:~~~~~~ I hope, I HOPE, I HOPE!! 

Chicken - :hugs: Looking good still..above cover line.

Mirium -:hugs: What is the date of your surgeries?

LadyH - :hugs: :hugs:

HTJP - :hugs: :hugs: I think talking to a counselor is a good idea. Glad the idea that baby and mom are together gives you peace. All the best finding the perfect design for your tattoo. CONGRATULATIONS ON THE WEIGHT LOSS!! THAT IS AWESOME!! :happydance: :happydance: 

DrHouse - Welcome Back!! Happy travels!!

Pad - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lil - No problem on the progesterone. As for the hurricane...mmm..yes...hoping for a quiet season..if not...I am jetting out of here for sure!!

Maddy40 - :hugs: 

Arsy - Hi Lady!! I hope you are doing well. News? 

Purple - Thanks for the Never news. I hope you are feeling good too.

Hi to everyone else and lots of :hugs: and and LOVE and SUPPORT!!! xoxo


----------



## froliky2011

Lil - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you too hon!!! I just realized I missed you. xoxo :( I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Butterfly67

dashka, damn those cycles getting shorter that really is a pain in the backside, i hope you manage to get some answers somehow with the new RE as to why this is happening

purps you are always so thoughtful and always there for everyone :friends:

flutter

Spoiler
massive congrats, great news :flower:

dwrgi, damn those low temps :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs:

lils, sorry you are also having a crappy time and the stupid nurse couldn't get your vein properly. You have had such a hard time of things I really wish that some good things come your way soon. Yes you are doing everything that you can so this surely must pay off for you :hugs::hugs:

Pad, good that your new doc is doing lots of tests and hopefully will come up with a plan for you hon :thumbup:

Mirium :hugs: for bad dreams for you too :nope:

:hi: to everyone else, sorry I just can't remember everyone's names :dohh:

AFM, nothing to tell really, also in a ttc/adoption flunk/indecision and letting the excuse of being busy with the house renovation enable me to not think about things :haha:


----------



## nessaw

hi all.

advance warning of pity post!!

just got boyfs sa results. not hideous but not great. count was under, morphology slightly under. motility wasn't great-0% at quick progressive, 27% at slow progressive and the rest split between hanging around and doing nothing!!!he's going for another in a couple of weeks.

am trying not to get upset so that I don't upset him but was really hoping it would be just me we'd have to worry about. we stayed with some friends who've had ivf and their first sa came back poor so am just keeping everything crossed.

also checked my referral and it is in the system having been sent off so that's a relief cos I was ready to kick off!

anyhoo-sos about all that. hope everyone's ok.will return with more chirpy posts tom!!

vx


----------



## chickenchaser

froliky - You have confused me, sorry can you explain more. I thought my chart was a bit mad because my temps are as high now as they are usually after O, Is this good? I should O on Thursday.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia Chicken-can't help with the temps as I am no expert on them. Perhaps Frolicky mistook you with somebody else-you can only have a coverline AFTER ovulation, is that right, everybody??? :wacko::wacko: Good luck with The Big O-and catch that egg, Chicken Chaser!!!!!! I'm willing you on girl! :hugs::hugs:

Ness-what a blow about SA results, but at least you have something to work with. Is your boyf taking Wellman Conception? They're about a tenner a box and an absolute miracle worker. My OH's results improved dramatically, after using them for three months (which is lifespan of your common or garden spermie). Also, word of note, IF you were ever inclined to go for ICSI (or IMSI), where they choose the sperm, his issues wouldn't be a problem. My clinic doesn't pay any attention to low morphology results anyway. Good luck hun, and good for being prepared to kick a%se-sometimes our NHS provider needs a good kick up the buttocks. :hugs::hugs:

Padalicious-marvellous news that your new GP is on side and prepared to help. Fantastic. My GP, who I have made it my business to meet to tell him what's going on with me, and how I feel about everything, does not give a flying fig, I swear. So, a good GP is hard to find (almost as hard as finding the Golden Egg! :winkwink:). Good luck with this month's cycle, and sorry you lost so much blood with the tests. Lots of steak and red wine tonight for you then-:haha::haha::haha:

Fro-lovely to read your posts, and so glad that you're still keeping up with us all. Yes, defo, get out of there if the hurricanes come (and please take our Lovely Lils with you too :flower::flower:). xxx

Butterfly-I will keep an eye on you lady, so that you don't dodge a certain issue!!!!! Hope that magnolia wall is looking lovely by now, and the back is being good. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, Axxxxx

Dash-how was your day in the end? Been thinking about you, Pad had some really good advice about those dreams. Be kind to yourself lovely and stay away witch :af::af::af: :hugs:

Tiger-:flower::flower:

Owl-:hugs::hugs:

Maddy-hello! 

Purps-hope you're okay? xxx

BDM-glad that things are a bit better with your OH. Horrible to row. xxx

Lils-I am going to pm you pronto, but you shake that funk my girl! You WILL NOT succumb to this vile thing that is infertility-you will BEAT it! And defo ask for a new nurse, as you've lost faith/confidence in this one, so you'll just worry about the intralipids. Not worth it. Big, HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dr H-safe trip back to Oz. Hope you've enjoyed your travels, Axxx

Lady H-how are you lovely? Hope the keeping it casual' approach is being maintained! xxxx

KSluice-I am sooooooo hopeful for you, got a really good feeling about it, as that se*y god Flo Rida said, Axxx :hugs:

Mirium-big :hugs: to you hun, hope you catch the O before you go to see your parents. Have a good trip, Axxx

Twinkle-I sooooooo miss you. Wish you posted more, and didn't hide on your journal. That's a moan! And the same to Happy-miss you too! :hugs::hugs:

Treegap, Janey-:thumbup::thumbup:

Asry-hello lovely! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody! Why is it that all I want to do is eat chocolate and drink cider (lots of) :beer::beer::beer::beer:? And I'm going to, too. F**k it!!! Hee hee! :haha::haha:


----------



## froliky2011

chickenchaser said:


> froliky - You have confused me, sorry can you explain more. I thought my chart was a bit mad because my temps are as high now as they are usually after O, Is this good? I should O on Thursday.

No, sorry, I was looking at your O chart, and just realized that your numbers are closer than I first saw (i.e. only 0.1 or 0.2 degrees apart). I guess I went a bit to fast. Sorry about that.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thats OK honey, I'm still getting my head around charting and thought I had missed something. I still don't understand why my temps are a whole degree higher this month though, I'm just hoping that they go up after O otherwise I will be really confused. Always appreciate your input. XXX As with all you ladies


----------



## dashka

only have a few minutes but just caught up some more.... wow everyone seems to be having nightmares - hope they all go away for everyone:hugs::kiss:

B-Down - hope the side effects of meds get better..... drinking water is an excellent suggestion Dwrgi...:hugs::thumbup:

Dwrgi - oh hun - you go eat that chocolate and whatever else will comfort you...:hugs::kiss: I am so tempted to gorge on stuff right now.... But trying to fight it..:dohh: No worries on the "hysterically" thing - I knew what you meant :thumbup: Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: and strength to get through this week....:hugs::kiss:

Lils - WOMAN!!!!!! you do whatever it takes to fight that NASTY depression thing off!:grr::grr::grr: Don't listen to it okay!!!! ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore: We are all here for you :hugs::hugs::kiss: I know you are going to be successful at this - you are a fighter!:thumbup::winkwink:
Glad there are no hurricanes there yet... was worried about my little Floridians....:hugs: What a disaster with the intralipids/nurse!!! :saywhat::saywhat: I can't believe that it took that long to get IV in ...and she is a nurse?? and the stuff went outside of your vein? Oh how scary... I would definitely ask for someone else... you are paying for this right? so don't be afraid to ask. :thumbup:
Hey - re: DH -after I read your post -a question came to mind - do you think part of you wonders if DH is wanting this as much as you do and somehow that is troubling you inside?? I ask because I can relate to this - I have had these talks with DH often to try and find out if he wants this as much as I do or if he thinks I'm crazy - but think he doesn't want to tell me he wants it as it will upset me /put more pressure on me (so he thinks) I keep telling him it will HELP me to know that he wants it. Going to the RE together helped a bit because he was there and answered questions and wasn't opposed to the idea of IVF (yet..):hugs::kiss: I know you will figure this out!:thumbup:

Pad - GL with bloodwork and new GP!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::kiss: Hope you never have those nightmares again....:hugs:

Mirium - NYC ! how exciting! hope you ov before you go! :thumbup::hugs:

Tiger - GL this week !:thumbup::hugs: You go girl!!! PS - that was a funny dream you had - I usually don't remember my dreams either - but the week before AF I don't sleep as well...

Fro - nice to see you !!!:flower::hugs: and thanks for your comments

Butterfly - take your time hun - you have lots on your plate right now...:hugs::kiss:

Nessaw - sorry about DH's SA results!!:nope: Yes I would get re-tested in a few months - It takes about 3 months after you start supplements to see the difference (sperm life cycle is similar to our eggs)... My DH takes, 30mg Zinc, Vit C, CoQ10, and Active Men's multi-vitamin... (he was also taking at one point L-Carnitine which is really good for that too)

AFM - the :witch: arrived this early afternoon :cry:- so today is CD1....Feeling pretty sad -for my day off today but I guess better that I'm not at work (instead kept busy with housework!) Rats - I've already tried to re-schedule that app't last week but they were filled on the other days (between my AF and ov) and have to go at the beginning of cycle .... Oh well... maybe I'll wait til closer to and then reschedule for next month... just so friggin hard to predict as my window before ov is so small.... I really hope this month was a fluke (ov at day 10)... I thought day11 was bad enough. :nope: I really hope that the RE's prediction that I may have endometriosis is wrong... but ofcourse I've been worrying about that. (frequent urination & loose bowel movements -TMI before period, fatigue, legs cramps on CD1 and so on -although I don't have the other symptoms - don't even have much belly cramps this month)

Watched Extreme Makeover -Weightloss edition last night- anyone else hooked on that show?? I was motivated as she reminded me that my pain (since knee injury 4 yrs ago) has made me use that as an excuse for a lot of things... not exercising etc... I need to get back my old self .... stop worrying about weather exercising is going to 'hurt' something in there.... etc... I have had no energy for months and months and need to get back to eating better too.. and drink tons more water... (something that has been lacking). I need to do this for myself (not for TTC) just for ME!:thumbup::thumbup: 

Gotta run - but sending :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: to you all.....


----------



## dashka

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> After reading all the posts about the fears and how life is unfair (which it completely, totally is and it sucks!), I wanted to give you all a good laugh.
> 
> https://www.fox.com/cleveland/full-episodes/1333144/the-hurricane

Frol - I can't watch the link - it's probably geo-filtered outside of US... but I will watch it when I'm at work tomorrow (as we are on a US server there)...
thanks!


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> only have a few minutes but just caught up some more.... wow everyone seems to be having nightmares - hope they all go away for everyone:hugs::kiss:
> 
> B-Down - hope the side effects of meds get better..... drinking water is an excellent suggestion Dwrgi...:hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Dwrgi - oh hun - you go eat that chocolate and whatever else will comfort you...:hugs::kiss: I am so tempted to gorge on stuff right now.... But trying to fight it..:dohh: No worries on the "hysterically" thing - I knew what you meant :thumbup: Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: and strength to get through this week....:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Lils - WOMAN!!!!!! you do whatever it takes to fight that NASTY depression thing off!:grr::grr::grr: Don't listen to it okay!!!! ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore: We are all here for you :hugs::hugs::kiss: I know you are going to be successful at this - you are a fighter!:thumbup::winkwink:
> Glad there are no hurricanes there yet... was worried about my little Floridians....:hugs: What a disaster with the intralipids/nurse!!! :saywhat::saywhat: I can't believe that it took that long to get IV in ...and she is a nurse?? and the stuff went outside of your vein? Oh how scary... I would definitely ask for someone else... you are paying for this right? so don't be afraid to ask. :thumbup:
> Hey - re: DH -after I read your post -a question came to mind - do you think part of you wonders if DH is wanting this as much as you do and somehow that is troubling you inside?? I ask because I can relate to this - I have had these talks with DH often to try and find out if he wants this as much as I do or if he thinks I'm crazy - but think he doesn't want to tell me he wants it as it will upset me /put more pressure on me (so he thinks) I keep telling him it will HELP me to know that he wants it. Going to the RE together helped a bit because he was there and answered questions and wasn't opposed to the idea of IVF (yet..):hugs::kiss: I know you will figure this out!:thumbup:
> 
> Pad - GL with bloodwork and new GP!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::kiss: Hope you never have those nightmares again....:hugs:
> 
> Mirium - NYC ! how exciting! hope you ov before you go! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Tiger - GL this week !:thumbup::hugs: You go girl!!! PS - that was a funny dream you had - I usually don't remember my dreams either - but the week before AF I don't sleep as well...
> 
> Fro - nice to see you !!!:flower::hugs: and thanks for your comments
> 
> Butterfly - take your time hun - you have lots on your plate right now...:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Nessaw - sorry about DH's SA results!!:nope: Yes I would get re-tested in a few months - It takes about 3 months after you start supplements to see the difference (sperm life cycle is similar to our eggs)... My DH takes, 30mg Zinc, Vit C, CoQ10, and Active Men's multi-vitamin... (he was also taking at one point L-Carnitine which is really good for that too)
> 
> AFM - the :witch: arrived this early afternoon :cry:- so today is CD1....Feeling pretty sad -for my day off today but I guess better that I'm not at work (instead kept busy with housework!) Rats - I've already tried to re-schedule that app't last week but they were filled on the other days (between my AF and ov) and have to go at the beginning of cycle .... Oh well... maybe I'll wait til closer to and then reschedule for next month... just so friggin hard to predict as my window before ov is so small.... I really hope this month was a fluke (ov at day 10)... I thought day11 was bad enough. :nope: I really hope that the RE's prediction that I may have endometriosis is wrong... but ofcourse I've been worrying about that. (frequent urination & loose bowel movements -TMI before period, fatigue, legs cramps on CD1 and so on -although I don't have the other symptoms - don't even have much belly cramps this month)
> 
> Watched Extreme Makeover -Weightloss edition last night- anyone else hooked on that show?? I was motivated as she reminded me that my pain (since knee injury 4 yrs ago) has made me use that as an excuse for a lot of things... not exercising etc... I need to get back my old self .... stop worrying about weather exercising is going to 'hurt' something in there.... etc... I have had no energy for months and months and need to get back to eating better too.. and drink tons more water... (something that has been lacking). I need to do this for myself (not for TTC) just for ME!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Gotta run - but sending :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: to you all.....

I am sooo very sorry that AF showed. I so hate her. I hope you are being really kind to yourself, and sod that healthy lifestyle plan until she goes!!! You need some TLC right now and that includes self-administered TLC!! :hugs::hugs: 

What an absolute pain that you can't reschedule your appointment. Hmm, defo wait to see what happens with your next cycle, and try and book something in closer to the time. That is really good thinking.

Incidentally, my consultant counts the first full day of flow as day 1. I so wish these guys all agreed on this very simple thing! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, and as I write, I'm tucking into cheddar and onion kettle chips and some cider (yay yay yay). And, really naughty, as it flouts my 'No food after 8pm' rule-it's 10.15 pm!! F**k it!!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## dashka

Go for it Dwrgi!!! You do it! YUM ...now I want chips too.... Have to eat dinner now though.... :)

Yeah my ND says if you get it before 4pm it counts as CD1.... and mine arrived around Noon today.... wish they could agree on these things too!!


----------



## janey211

Thank you for all the advice everyone:thumbup: I have started taking my temp but it is so hard. I typically have to use the bathroom in the Early AM and always forget to take it. I am going to set an alarm for 5am to take it. 

I have cut out drinking during the week all together. Will limit it to moderation on the weekends and not at all during O time. I think moderation is best! 
I received my FSH level and it was 5 something. The doctor hasn't called me yet but according to what I am reading that number is fine. I will discuss with her the progesterone issue and see what she suggest. When I talked to her last, she didn't make a big deal about it.....Guess I'll need to do that for her. I am CD 10 today and have started my OPK roller coaster. I am going to push to see a specialist next month. In the meantime, continue working out, and doing what we do with good hopes and prayers! 

Good luck to everyone and I LOVE seeing the BFP's. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi my lovies...have missed you all so much!:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I felt like after getting dx with pcos....I was so depressed and down. I turned 39 in June. I did go to Duke's in Malibu, our bday tradition. I have a lot of catching up to do.

My cousin had her third baby who was born 3 months ago. A baby girl. She called me from the hospital when her water broke. I had to hear the convo...from her to the nurse...It was a dagger through my heart.:cry::cry: I have never been able to experience any of that.
I sent her a very nice gift and a card. Now, she calls and tells me about breast feeding and every detail....It is so hard on me. She was always very competitive with me growing up. I almost feel like she is throwing it in my face...like look how fertile I am and you're not. Sorry for the rant.

The good news is I have been able to lose weight, while working with my endo.
He would like me to lose quite a bit more before he will give me fertility medicine.


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:


> Dashka - you'd be surprised, you may have home health care there too? People need infusion services after hospital visits for various reasons (but don't really need to be in a hospital setting). Perhaps I shall put my google skills to the test for you :winkwink: (never too early...). :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> GrkPorn - So did you start Clomid? You can start it now - people either start CD3-CD5, so you're good to go :thumbup:. Sorry you don't like RE but better to switch now if you have to switch you know? So glad you had a nice birthday dinner w/friends & :wine:! That's the best kind of birthday, I think. I actually think of you every Friday night (as I'm having dinner w/friends & :wine:!) bc we are now always eating at this Greek place (Opa! [smash plate]) & its so good, but this is why I think of you (just took it last Fri night): haha:)

Haha! I am behind the times!! I missed a week! Love the pic and I love Greek food! :happydance: thanks for posting!

My original RE wanted me to wait a month to restart Clomid until I had a more normal period (I only had a day and a half of light bleeding....normally have 5 days of bleeding). I had a consult with the new RE this morning and I feel SO much more comfortable with him! I finally have a plan of care.

So 2 more months of Clomid, then injectables (gonal f) starting in December or January. :dohh: Feels good to have a plan, if you know what I mean!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## grkprn

Dwrgi said:


> You know Purple, the more the morning goes on, the more I want to shout and scream and cry and cry and cry. There are babies, and pregnant women (no offence meant, you're allowed!) and families with adorable young kids everywhere. Fellow classmates from school flood FB with images of their 'adorable' holiday photos, with their kids growing up and being all so normal. Even a friend of mine through BnB has put photos of her pregnant belly on FB, without any warning. It is everywhere. And completely eludes some of us. Where is the justice? It's just not fair. But life was never fair, and that's the bottom line of it. Never, ever thought I'd be the 'infertile' one out of my friends; no kids. And that's really hard to accept.
> 
> Oh well, Debbie Downer is now going on a bike ride through some forests with a husky pulling her on her bike. My summer holiday starts right now. Bas^ards and bollo* to bl**dy bl**dy bl**dy F**CKING infertility.
> 
> (Love you loads though, Purps! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:)

Dwrgi---sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:! I know just how you feel, as I felt that way about 2 weeks ago. I hope your ride with your pups helped to clear your mind (even if just for a little bit!)

:hug:


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies !
It's only Tuesday but it feels more like thursday...I know I am going to be disappointed to wake up tomorrow and find that it isn't Friday yet :wacko:

anyway .....

Luv - Welcome back lovely!! lovely to see you. sorry your cousin isn't being more sensitive... that's mean and if I were you I'd say, sorry its making me sad to discuss this! :hugs: :hugs:

Dwrgi - you are on holiday so you are completely entitled to eat crisps and drink cider at any time!! and actually it should be encouraged because the school holidays seem to be flying by :hugs: enjoy yourself lovely - you deserve it!

tiger - good luck for Friday hun xxx Ill be thinking about you. :hugs: this is a very long protocol for ivf isn't it. I didn't realise they could vary sooo much! (although of course I am going by what ladies here had done only)

Chicken - fingers crossed for catching that eggy:thumbup:

Nessaw - bah for the SA results - but a lot of women here (and actually across this board) have had poor results and it does seem that supplements can and do help so all is not lost chick :hugs:

Frol and Asry and DrS and Madelaine - squishy mommy :hugs::hugs::hugs: how're you guys doing??

Lils - big giant :hugs: I think your dh might be just trying to cushion that sdaness. my dh would say things like "we'll be ok together - just you and me" all the time - especially after the MCs. bless him, it's cos he loves you (and so do we!) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - DH is now checking out your bungalow journal - its soo cool to watch it coming along! hope your back is feeling better ??? take it easy xxx :hugs:

Ksluice :hi: hope this is your lucky month!! how's everything so far??

Dashka - I hopeyour sleep since the dreams has been untroubled chick? big :hugs: for you. I am not completely convinced on the shortening cycles always meaning you are closer to menopause so try not to worry - in many cases cycle get longer - much longer too!

LadyH-hope you are enjoying your little break!! take it easy chick :hugs:

Pad - big squeezy :hugs: are you feeling better now?? is dh with you now ? 

Mirium-:hugs: to you chick, hope you can catch that eggy before your visit to the parents xxxx

Owl and Maddy - :hi: and :hugs: to you ladies xxx

HTJ - I know your away but here are some :hugs::hugs::hugs: in case you need them xxx

BDown - I am glad that things are a bit better with your dh - this ttc will put strain on anyone :hugs:

DrH- are you still enjoying a lovely trip?? hope you are having fun!!

Greek porn - Its fab to have confidence in your doctor and also to have a plan in place. makes everything seem managable then !!

big loves to ladies that might be lurking - including Twinks and HA :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and anyone I have not mentioned!

AFM - not much to report - all ok here but I am gearing up for a hospital appointment so I can have my weird eye looked at on Friday - remember one pupil suddenly went huge in comparison to the other?? well it's still like it so I am seeing the eye person on Friday. I hope they don't want to poke anything into my eye cos I would probably :sick: (bit of a phobia bout that) Im hoping they will say it's one of those things and do nothing (fingers crossed)


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Dwrgi come over to me... this is the homeland of all cidery type things! Hmmmm yum!

Lils, Dash, Purps, Butterfly.... what would happen to me without you all??? Lils I too was savaged yesterday when that woman took my bloods... I was bleeding out all yesterday!

Tiger... best of British to you for Friday!

Grk welcome back!

AFM well following my tests yesterday morning I got a call from a Dr last night saying that my thyroid was still way out! In 6 months i have dropped from 150mg levothyroxine to 25mg (lowest dose possible).... she is absolutely confused as to why this is happening... my thyroid started to mess about after my last 2 pregnancies last year... Dr said that pregnancy certainly does affect thyroid levels...but they should not be this badly affected for this long. She is as confused as I am. Have to go back in 6 weeks for another test....

She also said that my levels being so far out will definately have contributed to me not getting pregnant for over a year...

OMG frikkin thyroid.... sod off!!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

How do you ladies cope with so many BFP announcements?


----------



## purplelou

Pad - ooh that sucks!! however if they can get things stable you might get preggers really easily....I really really hope so!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello lovelies!

Luv-welcome back! I've missed your posts! Hmm, bah to your cousin. I would tell her straight that you're not in a place to deal with her news at the moment, or just ignore the phone when she calls or texts. She'll soon get the message. Good news on the weight losss. That's real progress, Axxx

Purps-I remember you said about your eye. I hope they can get it sorted without too much poking and prodding around! GL! (Yes, the hols are flying past-:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:).

Pads-oh my, you've been through it. At least the good news is that they've finally picked up on this thyroid problem, which is hugely encouraging. It's a step in the right driection! Where are you living now, if you don't mind me asking??? Big :hugs::hugs: to you, Axxxx

Lils- big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, how are you feeling today lovely? xxxx

Chicken-OMG, do I know that one. Constant BFPs, scan pictures where you least expect them, random conversations about kids, FB full of family shots, and cute kids. I even had our stupid photocopying assistant in work on the phone to a friend last term, talking about seeing a woman in her 50s at the school gates, and how old she was to be picking up her daughter. 'Oooh, it couldn't have been her daughter, could it? She was far too old to be her mother!' Fu*k off, fu*k off, FU*K OFF!!!!!!! IDK, it doesn't get any easier, is all I can say. But, I will send you a big :hugs::hugs::hugs: though, as I know how you feel, Axxxxx

Grk Prn-good to have you back! Defo good to have a plan. FX that you won't need your plan though!! :hugs:

Tiger-hope stimms going well! xxxx

Dash-how are you feeling today lovely?? Hope work isn't treating you badly, and you have something nice planned for your weekend, to look forward to! :hugs::hugs:

Ksluice-good luck to you! Stick, embie, stick! xxxxx

Butterfly-:flower::flower::flower:

Mirium-any sign of The Big O???? GL!! :thumbup:

Asry & Frol-hello girls! How are you both? :hugs:

Twinkle & HA-sigh...... HELLO!!! 

Ness-are you back safe and sound?? Now the laundry!! :hugs:

Owl, Maddy, Dr H, Janey, BDM-hello girls! Big :hugs: to you all, Axxxx

Tested negative this morning, OTD, as I knew. Funny thing was that despite the dip in temps, and the complete lack of symptoms, I was willing that second line to appear, right up till the last second. God, I'm a fool (a "ffwl dwl" as my ma and pa would say). So, am now off the hormones and waiting for the evil witch to arrive, although for what, I don't know. It doesn't do me any good, does it? May as well take my ovaries out as there's nothing in there that works, and all I get is the pleasure of the period and the pain. Grrrrr. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: What's the point??!!! Bar stewards and bo**ox is all I can say!! I really do feel better for swearing though, must say. Has a certain satisfactory feel to it! :haha:

Oh, and I'm also going to stop wasting a fortune on expensive vits. I'll finish what I've got and then that's it, just a multi vitamin from now on. Time to put the lid on that box, I think! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all, Axxxx


----------



## drhouse

Hellooooooo my lovelies.....

have been thinking of you all and have had a skim over the crappola months that we are all having! Thank goodness for such a wonderful group of strong and generally upbeat most of the time women. You are all such an inspiration.

My news... yes a friend is 20 weeks. Yes this friend has been "in a relationship" for 20 weeks. Hmmm...last I looked pregnancy prevention was actually quite easy.... I had a minor wobble, cried a bit to DF2B about how those who do the right thing (I swallowed the morning after pill a year after we were together despite a stable relationship with a marriage committment on the table - as he wasn't ready) and get one outcome, while those who do what they feel like - get up the outcome that I would have loved. 

Yip. How does life turn out this way. Dwrgi.. I get you.... life is not always fair and good things don't always happen to good people. So having a pity moment for five mins did help but then I went for a run and now I feel a heap better. All I can do is get skinnier/healthier and more fertile.

Neesaw - sorry about the SA. Multivits for men, no drugs alcohol or smoking and maybe daily BDing - isn't that supposed to reduce sperm degradation?

Dwrgi - hugs hugs

Purples - hope the bump is super... and your dad's health is stabilising. I took my dad on hols for a week to asia - time is so important as we all get older..... I am sure he will be excited about the baby. Thinking of you re. the eye bizzo - I know that you can get access to the right advice! 

Asry/Dr S/Frols/Flutter my goodness all you bump buddies.. I hope that you are having a dream run......(and I wouldn't mind sitting on the same chair/holding mouth the same way/hopping on your left foot - what ever tricks you lovely ladies have!!!)

Pad, thank goodness you know about the thyroid.... one step closer to getting it fixed. Hugs!!!!!!!!

Lils - crappola about the veins. A few tricks - be well hydrated prior if you can and she can put a hot towel on your arms to increase the vein size for five minutes pre trying. Everyone thinks they are good at IV cannulation and they aren't always so you can ask for someone else if you can't bear it..... 

Tiger - good luck for Friday - crossing fingers for you. 

Good luck and baby dust for Ksluice, Bdown, chicken, HA, Mirium, Owl, Maddy and all the other ladies trying..... 

Dash - So sorry to hear about the night mares.. frightening.... I am sure that its your mind and bodies way of dealing with the stress of BIF - also know as bollocks infertility thanks dwrgi..... here is some medical literature for you re. stuff I would try if I had them - found at 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2806673/ which I don't think can hurt and isn't drug therapy eg prazocin - not good when trying for small people. 


.........behavioral approach for the treatment of nightmares is imagery rehearsal therapy (IRT) and its variants. The goal of IRT is to decrease the frequency and/or intensity of nightmares by repeatedly rehearsing (practicing) new dream scenarios during wakefulness, and revising compensatory cognitions and behaviors that perpetuate nightmares. In comparison to desensitization, IRT does not involve exposure to distressing material. Rather, IRT emphasizes rescripting the original nightmare scenarios into new, non-distressing dream scenarios that are then mentally rehearsed several times per day. Exposure to the original nightmare scenarios is discouraged and repeated sessions of mental rehearsal of new dream scenarios are implemented, daily, one to three times per day. Generally, the instructions on how to create new dream scenarios are minimal. Patients may choose to alter the ending of the dream, to change specific elements of the original content (e.g., characters, nature of interpersonal and social interactions), or to create an entirely new dream scenario.

A series of controlled studies showed that rescripting and mentally rehearsing new dream scenarios alone, with limited to no exposure to the distressing dream content or intense emotional reactions, can significantly alleviate idiopathic nightmares and PTSD-related nightmares in patients reporting at least one nightmare per week98, and sleep complaints48, 99. A large controlled trial with sexual assault survivors with trauma-related nightmares replicated these findings by showing clinically meaningful improvements in nightmare frequency, reduced severity of daytime PTSD symptoms, and improved sleep quality compared to women assigned to a wait-list control group100.


Luv my doggies - sending you and me skinny vibes now!!!!!!

Grkprn - so pleased you have a doc that you like and trust. You need a great medic on your team! Go Greece!

So holidays were awesome, hiking in the mountains, meeting the step children, laughing our heads off, spending heaps, eating well, sleeping lots... great photos of the best holiday ever of me and the love of my life. No engagement ring yet... apparently its going to be really really big... as it has taken SOOOOOO LLOOOOONNNNGGGGGGG to turn up!! wink wink.. we will see! Not allowed to mention D, E or R words... yes diamond, ring or engagement or the three month countdown starts again.. yes I know he is joking but good things that come to those who wait!!!!!!!!!! woo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Cwutches for Dwrgi...I am in Glocs now so not so far from you in Wales... come and drink cider with me. It will replace your sore heart with a sore head!

Dr H hol sounds fabby! Remind your OH that traditionally an engagement ring should be a MIN of a months salary... GROSS! LOL

Actually I could do with some med advice about my thyroid for all you med experts... I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid in 2005 and put on 50mg... that rose to 75mg which I stayed on for quite a long time. Then with my 4th pregnancy that rose to 100mg and then 150mg with the fifth pregnancy. It stayed at 150mg for 6th pregnancy and for about 6 months following that. So for the last 6 months or so my tests have shown me massively out (one of the levels was 54 and my Dr said that was bad..heart palps, sweats etc) and since then my levels of meds have been dropping to the point I am now on 25mg the lowest dose... with another blood test in 6 weeks.

Can the thyroid regenerate? How have my levels been so wrong for so long? How can I go from 150 to 25 in a period of 6 months? 

My thyroid was shown as dead in an ultrasound I had in 2005.

What the hell is going on? Can anyone shed any light on this? Or is this normal?


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi - Thanks honey, it doesn't make it better but it helps knowing i'm not alone. 
I know you knew what was going to happen but it doesn't make it any easier, plase dont give up hun. Big hugs and swear away if thats what make you feel better XXX


----------



## drhouse

padbrat said:


> Cwutches for Dwrgi...I am in Glocs now so not so far from you in Wales... come and drink cider with me. It will replace your sore heart with a sore head!
> 
> Dr H hol sounds fabby! Remind your OH that traditionally an engagement ring should be a MIN of a months salary... GROSS! LOL
> 
> Actually I could do with some med advice about my thyroid for all you med experts... I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid in 2005 and put on 50mg... that rose to 75mg which I stayed on for quite a long time. Then with my 4th pregnancy that rose to 100mg and then 150mg with the fifth pregnancy. It stayed at 150mg for 6th pregnancy and for about 6 months following that. So for the last 6 months or so my tests have shown me massively out (one of the levels was 54 and my Dr said that was bad..heart palps, sweats etc) and since then my levels of meds have been dropping to the point I am now on 25mg the lowest dose... with another blood test in 6 weeks.
> 
> Can the thyroid regenerate? How have my levels been so wrong for so long? How can I go from 150 to 25 in a period of 6 months?
> 
> My thyroid was shown as dead in an ultrasound I had in 2005.
> 
> What the hell is going on? Can anyone shed any light on this? Or is this normal?

Pad it depends why you had hypothyroidism. Have you got any diagnoses? Thyroiditis et al? Maybe you have had an increase in your usual hormone production?


----------



## janey211

Pad,

I suffer from this as well. It is weird that your level's have dropped so much but it is good news. Better to be off the meds than on. There is another drug called Armour Thyroid that is recomended. Doctors seem to not want to use it...not sure why. I am on 275 MG which is allot. I haven't connected the issue before now. Going to get my level checked ASAP. If I posted this 2x, sorry, I hit enter and my l last entry went away..


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi - oh bloody bloody bloody hell!! (I hope BnB doesn't modify me for that!!) I am so sorry - it's

Spoiler
all completely shitty bolloxs, fuck fuckity fuck!!!!
 (sorry ladies!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


DrH - welcome back!! :hugs: your hols sounds amazing!!!! so how did you get along with the step kids to be?? I was thinking about you meeting them!
and no - we will not discuss rings at all :haha: except - omg its very exciting!! can't wait to see yours when it happens...have you looked at any???


----------



## owl35

Hello ladies :hi: 
I've been gone over the weekend and it looks like I have a lot to catch up on. I'm at work so I don't know how much I'll get done but I hope you all have a good week and everybody is hanging in there. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

owl35 said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> I've been gone over the weekend and it looks like I have a lot to catch up on. I'm at work so I don't know how much I'll get done but I hope you all have a good week and everybody is hanging in there. :hugs:

work just gets in the way doesn't it - I could happily surf on here all day if I didn't have to actually stuff at work :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome back luv :hugs::hugs: I agree you have to say something to your cuz :thumbup:

Dwrgi sh** bo****** ***k f*** etc etc :grr::grr: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purps hope they figure out what is wrong with your eye :hugs::hugs:

Pad damn the thyroid. Wish I could come over to see you and dwrgi and we could drink some cider til we fall over :haha::haha:

DrH sounds like you have had an amazing time :cloud9:

chicken :hugs::hugs:

owl -get reading :haha:

Lils hope you are feeling a teeny bit better today at least :hugs::hugs:

dash, you too and damn AF again :hugs::hugs:

What is it wit the nightmares? Had one myself last night that I was going to be beheaded and I had to keep hiding so they didn't find me, was a bit scary :argh: Back is a little better than a few weeks ago but painful on and off. Did a fair bit of decorating today so is a bit sore but could be worse. :thumbup:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Dwrgi- Thank you!! I have missed your posts also. You are so sweet, kind, caring!:hugs::hugs:

Purple- Thank you! It's so lovely to see you also! You are getting so close to your due date!!! How exciting!!!:hugs::hugs:
I hope your eye is okay.:flower:

Butterfly- Thank you! it feels good to be back! Have missed you all so much!:flower:

DrHouse- Sending skinny vibes right back to you!:hugs:

AFM, Thank you for listening to my rant about my cuz. I have been staying off FB, since she has decided to post constantly about herself etc. etc. I don't call her and luckily she lives about an 8 hour drive from me. I can't really say anything to her because that side of the family holds grudges forever! But I am def. keeping her at a distance.

Sending us all.....:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hello to all the ladies!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Hello to Mirium,Ness,tiger!


----------



## FlyFlorida

So, I took a hiatus from this thread the past several weeks. The RE put me on BCPs (luprel or something) for the 3 weeks leading up to my polyp removal. I had never taken a BCP in my 38 years. My cycle and ovulation HAD been textbook until I took those BCPs. I finally had a period again, but should be ovulating, but cannot get a positive OPK. I always got a positive OPK on CD 13 or 14 that coincided with EWCM. I have the CM (TMI-sry) but no positive OPK. The RE's office has been hounding me since polyp removal to start IVF drugs, but I wanted to take a couple months to try naturally with that large polyp removed. I didn't feel right taking those BCPs to begin with as I felt like I was messing up my clockwork cycle of 26 years of ovulating. Now I'm thinking it's jacked since I missed last months period after stopping BCPs and this month I'm not getting an LH reading/positive OPK. Did that Luprel mess up my hormones, and for how long? :(
BTW, the myriad of drugs we were briefed of WRT IVF I found frightening, invasive, and overwhelming. :( 
Any words?
Thanks!


----------



## FlyFlorida

Chicken and Dwrgi: 
WRT BFPs, someone please choke me! I work with one female and all the rest are male. It seems as though every wife is getting PG, and those that aren't already have 4-5 kids. It's difficult. My hubby and I went out to dinner, drove past Staples and saw a sign for school supplies... we both drove home sad. My work is so busy and absorbs my every thought while I'm there. The drive to and from work is when it catches up with me, and I remember that I am 38 and my hubby and I have no kids :( and may never have any. It's horrible. Seeing your husband's eyes well up because he may not have kids is the knife to the chest.


----------



## FlyFlorida

Ok. SORRY for the TRIFECTA post!
Last question. When you have been TTC for 2 years, do you guys cut out alcohol completely? That's what I did with the exception- I had a margarita at the neighbors last month because I knew I was not PG because of the BCPs for polyp removal. My husband and I are throwing a monster work/neighborhood party in September that we are putting a lot of planning, effort and money into. My chart states that the party date will fall on the day prior to the earliest possible positive PG test. I guess I can't drink at this party we are throwing then, correct? odds are it will be another BFN a week later.


----------



## Mirium

FlyFlorida - My advice is - find a way not to panic. Try to think some positive thoughts at least because you do not have full control over this. All you can do is your best and who knows - you may have a child!! I know it's tough though but hang in there! Ask your doc about birth control too. I stopped taking it a few years ago but I don't know too much about it. Try to reduce stress too as that could cause problems too and take the best care of yourself - that's all you can do and would help. Most likely, your cycle would stabilise soon. Also, are you checking for LH surge twice a day - between 1 & 2-30 pm thereabout (too early in morning is not recommended) and in evening between 5 & 7 pm thereabout. Sometimes you can miss it testing once a day. Regarding drinking, of course - you want it to be very limited so a small amount of mild alcohol like wine should not hurt. It doesn't seem to. All the best!!!


----------



## purplelou

Flyflorida - welcome back :hugs: glad the polyp removal went well! as far as the BCP - they can and do mess with cycles, but, and this is good news...it seems that in a lot of people the messing up is proportional to the length of time you took them for . I know I was on them for years (maybe 15-20) and it took a few months for things to settle down...but they did. ladies who only took them a short while - cycles seemed to settled much more quickly so hopefully that is the case for you. If I were you I would take notice if you are getting ewcm....because maybe you LT surge is very very short this month and there is still is change for catching that eggy.

ivf meds - can't help you there but some of the ladies will definitely be able to help xx



bumble - I was thinking about you and wondering where you are...hope you are ok??? :hugs:


ladies - it's wednesday..but it feels like thursday (as predicted) :haha: hope you are all doing well today. big giant :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you all xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Dwrgi- Thank you!! I have missed your posts also. You are so sweet, kind, caring!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Purple- Thank you! It's so lovely to see you also! You are getting so close to your due date!!! How exciting!!!:hugs::hugs:
> I hope your eye is okay.:flower:
> 
> Butterfly- Thank you! it feels good to be back! Have missed you all so much!:flower:
> 
> DrHouse- Sending skinny vibes right back to you!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, Thank you for listening to my rant about my cuz. I have been staying off FB, since she has decided to post constantly about herself etc. etc. I don't call her and luckily she lives about an 8 hour drive from me. I can't really say anything to her because that side of the family holds grudges forever! But I am def. keeping her at a distance.
> 
> Sending us all.....:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hello to all the ladies!!!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello to Mirium,Ness,tiger!

Luv-did you know that you can 'Hide' posts by certain people on FB? I did it with my silly SIL when she was being an a%se bandit a while ago. You just hover over their posts, on the top right hand side, and you will see a down arrow, which will reveal some options. Think the one you want is 'Unsubscribe from Status updates from...' that person. They will still be your 'Friend' but you won't get their constant bragging updates! There is a way of dealing with everything, my friend! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

hi ladies!!
Sorry didn't get a chance to get on here yesterday -as found I had 140 emails and 2 meetings to deal with at work (and I was only off for a day!) and was totally wiped last night. 

so just getting ready for work - have to jump in the shower and it took me about 30 min to read through all the posts...

I have made all my notes to type but will have to do when I get to work!....

Just wanted to send you all big squishy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:... 
especially you Dwrgi.... I'm so sorry about the BFN and looks like AF showed up.... total rubbish!!!! :nope::nope: Be good to yourself hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

dashka said:


> hi ladies!!
> Sorry didn't get a chance to get on here yesterday -as found I had 140 emails and 2 meetings to deal with at work (and I was only off for a day!) and was totally wiped last night.
> 
> so just getting ready for work - have to jump in the shower and it took me about 30 min to read through all the posts...
> 
> I have made all my notes to type but will have to do when I get to work!....
> 
> Just wanted to send you all big squishy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:...
> especially you Dwrgi.... I'm so sorry about the BFN and looks like AF showed up.... total rubbish!!!! :nope::nope: Be good to yourself hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Thanks, Dash, yes she did. Vile boo poo hag :nope:. First thing this morning, and THE worst period pain ever. I took 4 Anadins in one hour it was so bad, and I got no sleep because of it. :growlmad::growlmad: Not feeling 100%, got a bit of a fever now too. Moan moan moan. :winkwink:

Anyway, hope you're feeling a bit better today :flower::flower:. Big squishy :hugs: coming right back at you, and a xoxoxoxoxox, which Lils taught me yesterday!! 

Fly Flo-IVF drugs can seem a bit overwhelming. You'll have one set to stop you ovulating, and another set to help your follicles mature. You'll get the hang of it, I promise. xxxx

Hello All!

Purps, you're a star, as ever! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

padbrat said:


> AFM well following my tests yesterday morning I got a call from a Dr last night saying that my thyroid was still way out! In 6 months i have dropped from 150mg levothyroxine to 25mg (lowest dose possible).... she is absolutely confused as to why this is happening... my thyroid started to mess about after my last 2 pregnancies last year... Dr said that pregnancy certainly does affect thyroid levels...but they should not be this badly affected for this long. She is as confused as I am. Have to go back in 6 weeks for another test....
> 
> She also said that my levels being so far out will definately have contributed to me not getting pregnant for over a year...
> 
> OMG frikkin thyroid.... sod off!!!!!

Hi Pad! 
Thyroid problems suck! I was tested over a year ago, and was put onto Thyroxin 25mg just because my TSH levels were ONLY 2,7 and infertility clinic want levels to be under 2,5 which is pretty low!! And yours have been sky high as I read from your other posts.
I read a lot about thyroid probs back then, and to my eyes your numbers seem so high that thyroid is prob. your (only) problem what is keeping you not getting&staying preggers. Have you been seeing an endocrinologist or just a "normal" doctor? A specialist might be able to help you sooner.

Well, my prob was not the thyroid, but levels did go under 2,5 and are still there when they tested once I got pg as its dangerous for the child if they stay high.

I really hope you get good answers from a person who knows their business!!!:thumbup::thumbup: And end up preggers soon! :hugs:

:hugs: to you all ladies :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

Hey all - sorry for the BFN Dwgri - horrible - i hate that :witch: - even more so now because i see all the ladies (and men) she pisses of each month!
And she's been so strange to me this month - swooped in early - then just kinda hung around lightly for a few days and didn't seem to want to go away - made me nervous because i started the letrozole this month...so day 2 i tested bc it didn't seem like it was a real AF = but of course, she was here. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Anyways - yesterday was day 5 of meds, so get to stop them today. Got for my baseline test in 2 hours - kinda nervous for results. Maybe its anxious, idk


----------



## Dwrgi

BDownmommie said:


> Hey all - sorry for the BFN Dwgri - horrible - i hate that :witch: - even more so now because i see all the ladies (and men) she pisses of each month!
> And she's been so strange to me this month - swooped in early - then just kinda hung around lightly for a few days and didn't seem to want to go away - made me nervous because i started the letrozole this month...so day 2 i tested bc it didn't seem like it was a real AF = but of course, she was here. :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Anyways - yesterday was day 5 of meds, so get to stop them today. Got for my baseline test in 2 hours - kinda nervous for results. Maybe its anxious, idk

Good luck BDM-I'm sure it will go well! Think positive and try not to worry, Axxx:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

:BDown: good luck with your tests :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: beautiful BNB babes! Sorry Ive been quite busy with work, after-work work & other crapola so I dont get on as much (will have to talk to my boss about that! :haha: )

Purps - :hugs: I will send you your plane ticket for next months intralipids :haha:. Na, Ive had missed bloods often, but IVs are a whole other story. Ill request someone else. And bless your heart for saying that I am loved by DH & you guys  brought a tear to my eye. You are always so nice & helpful & there for us :hugs::hugs::hugs: How is weird eye? I am going to nickname you Weird Eye Yankovic :haha:


BDown  Thanks, I agree :hugs: And GL today!!! :thumbup:

Tiger  hmmm, in the shower doing dishes? :haha: You must be getting excited :thumbup: GL on scans on Fri & as always, keep us updated! 

Fro  funny, you must have baby-brain. :haha: You got me twice, actually (but I dont mind!) :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope those yoga teacher classes are still going well & you arent having difficulty in your position :hugs:

Nessaw  one great thing about :spermy: is that really they can be completely lame as long as they get into that egg  the egg takes over & does the rest (as usual, women do all the work! :haha: ). But with no motility, of course try to improve with supps, but you may need help getting lil :spermy: to egg. Not sure if IUI could be enough or youd have to do ICSI, but you have options, honey :thumbup:

Chicken  looks like you, me & Miriam are all on the same cycles. I should ov Fri or Sat. Doesnt look like O has happened on your chart, but temps starting to dip now, so catch that eggy, girl! :flower: P.S.  how was the barefoot festival?

Dwrgi  thanks for the kind words & dont worry I will fight this MTHFR! :trouble: :hugs:. Oh honey, blasted :witch: biatch old pimply hag face! F*ckety F*ck F*ck F*ck! (as ladyH kindly taught me) You go have all the chocolate, cider :beer: & cursing that you can muster! And not necessarily in that order! You know that we were all saying our prayers & sending vibes & we love you & you so deserve this :hugs::hugs:. And of course Google U. has taught me that they are now able to take a healthy nucleus from a DE & put in our OE, but that technology wont be out for like 5-10 yrs  figures! :growlmad: (unless we can become a test subject??? Hmmm) :hugs::friends: (Oh yeah, xoxoxo :haha:, you are quick-learner!)


Dashka  Great post! thank you  I will fight the depression. At least now I can tell when Im slipping so I can catch myself! :wacko: I know that DH doesnt want it as much as me, but hes just being a man. Many men dont realize/arent able to see what having a child would be like. They see other peoples kids crying & think, F that. But at least by the delivery, they get it. I think he may actually be a little afraid of competing for my attention with a baby, too (aw) :haha: & afraid we wont be able to do what we want. 

I think Dr was just throwing the endo thing out there as a possibility, so I wouldnt give it too much of your beautiful positive energy  save that for better things :thumbup:. I dont watch Extreme Makeover, but can suggest you start off small  maybe 2x/wk power-walk a mile, then you can increase once you feel OK with it  slowly. Ive had the same issues w/my back, so I know its scary. Or maybe yoga would be better for you? (Fro can you comment?). With the water, get a 32 oz BPA-free water bottle. This way you just have to make sure you fill it up & drink at least 2/day (3 preferable). And the water itself is usually free (fridge or water cooler at work, etc) vs paying $2/8-10 oz water :growlmad: (hate that!). Sending you :hugs:, :wine: & :friends:

Janey - FSH of 5 in the US is great! :thumbup:

Luv  hope losing the weight helps w/PCOS too? Good for you  it sounds like you are on the right track!

GrkPorn  great you have a great RE & a plan now :happydance:

Pad  frkn thyrioid! :grr::grr::grr: No wonder your charts been all over the place & perhaps didnt ov a couple times? :growlmad: Eeek, you have to get that under control pronto! Idk about thyroids. But, I am glad you have a good RE now. Perhaps there is a good reason you moved to the country, even if you got dragged there kicking & screaming :haha: thumbup: Sometimes we think something bad is happening & then we look back & go oh thank God that did happen!. I am hoping this is one of those time for you!!!

DrH  WOW, sounds like a totally awesome vacay!!! :happydance: Perhaps the diamond is still especially forming for you :winkwink:. You know, while we are all waiting to get pregs, it really helps a lot of us to get ourselves healthy. If AF arrives, it helps to say OK, this month Im going to _____ to get even healthier. It really helps a lot of us get thru this & heck, it makes us healthier whether we get pregs or not, so it cant be a bad thing! 

BF  Hi lovely! Glad your back is better, but it still sux to deal with intermittent pain, too :growlmad:. At the massage Sat w/the girls, the therapist said my back muscles were super weak :blush:. Sh*t. That means Ill have to bite the bullet & find some exercise or yoga poses that are actually safe to do (many abdominals not safe for us). If I find the right ones, Ill let you know. Yikes, beheading! Id be hiding too! Id actually be surprised if we all werent getting nightmares after what we go thru. Glad the renos coming along :hugs::hugs::hugs: (gotta get on your journal - soon!) (P.S.  I feel a bit better thanks!):hugs:

Mirium  looks like you & I are on the exact same schedule w/O & cycles! FX!

Owl  hope you are doing well :thumbup:

Asry  when can we get a spoiler update? Hope you are doing well, honey! :hugs:

:hi: everyone else! I dont want to forget anyone, so just saying hi to all & wishing you a great day!

AFM  Im working my way out of my funk. Exercise & meditation/reiki helping a lot. I am a little confused, however. O time s/b Fri or Sat. I usually get very healthy EWCM the whole week before & I have pulled out ALL the stops  gf juice, mucinex & EPO. Nothing. Dry as a desert (sorry if TMI). Im a little worried perhaps it might be annov or very late O, which means the egg would not be the healthiest to get fertilized anyway. Just very odd as this is the 1st time this has ever happened in my 18 months of TTC (although it may have happened in my annov month last yr???). :shrug: Idk. As my Brit friends would say: Sod it! :winkwink: Whatever will be will be...

Oh yeah, IVF Dr. appt this Thursday to get some test results. Great. :wacko: Will post when I get them... Have a great day ladies! :hugs::flower:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

DrH I had 'true flu' back in 2004 and I was ill ever since then with energy levels low and weight put on etc... an ultrasound in 2006 confirmed my thyroid had died, they think the flu killed it.... was heavily scarred and not functioning. So ever since then been on thyroxine.... so any ideas?

Butterfly just get yourself over here and we can booze it up with Dwrgi... lets find a Welsh beach and sit and drink ice cold cider!!

Asry the Dr def reckons my thyoid has not helped the situation. As I say it has been off with massive levels for 6 months now... is not funny. GP thinks they can sort it, no way I would get to see a specialist... am also waiting for my 21 day test.

Luv! Welcome back! Families are a giant pain in the a**!

Wahey Lils... sod it! I am on a fitness thing with ya.. been running and sweating my way through the Davina DVD... I know you wont know what that is... but let me tell you she is a mean biach! LOL

Purps hows that eye chick?

Dash... dunno what I have to say to you except (hugs)!!

Hello everyone else!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hey Luv :hugs: It's really lovely to hear from you! Sorry to hear you've been having a rotten time of it - BookFace is a no-go when you're feeling fragile - WELL DONE on the weight loss, I hope you can start treatment soon. 

Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs: Even when you expect it, the result still hits you like a ton of bricks. I'm sorry you're feeling really under the weather too, ah, it's all pretty sh*tty. I hope you feel better soon so you can have those ciders for me! Are you taking a break now or mulling over your next move? You're amazing, you know that right? :hugs: Thanks again for all the advice :thumbup: I've always drunk 2-3 litres of water a day, so the amount I'm putting away at the moment.. let's just say I need to make sure a toilet is nearby! :haha:

Purple: :hugs::hugs: just because you're so lovely!

GrkPorn: That's great that you have a plan!

chickenchaser: I don't think the BFPs get any easier, but strangely, when it's someone from, say here, it's great. It's like, we've shared the journey to get there, so it's wonderful. I hope it's your turn soon :hugs:

Ksluice: I hope you've had some good news.

Pad: Aw, hun :hugs: That's all you ruddy need after what you've been through. I hope they can get it under control and sharpish! :hugs:

Butterfly: I hope you're not doing too much, lady :hugs:

DrH: Sounds like you had a fab holiday. Any sign of that BIG diamond engagement ring?! 

owl: Did you manage the tremendous catch-up?

Lil: This journey is both physically and emotionally draining. You are doing so well keeping up the fighting spirit :hugs:

FlyF: This is my first IVF/ICSI cycle and I too found it a bit overwhelming at first. BUT just take one-day at a time. I was suppressing at first and have now been on the Gonal F for a week - going for my first scan on Friday. No real side-effects so far (aside from headaches and feeling a bit 'uncomfortable'). Once you've got the first injection out of the way, you'll soon get in to a pattern. Good Luck!!

Frol: Thank you for the info, I can see why a KD was right for all of you. I hope you're both doing well. 

Asry: Lovely to hear from you :hi: Hope you're both good.

BDown: Hope the baseline test went well.

Mirium: I hope you catch that eggy before you head off!

Daksha: I think you definitely need some of these :hugs::hugs: I hope you're able to reschedule your appt.

LadyH: I hope the break is doing you some good :hugs:

Maddy: :hi:

Love and :hugs: to everyone else - especially those who may be lurking :winkwink:

Not too much to report here. I'm basically bloaty and running to the loo quite a bit and also officially suffering with post-olympic-blues :cry: Trying NOT to think about what 'should' be happening over the next week as I start racking-up a list of worries; will I have any eggs? Will DH's one, twitchy sperm survive the thaw? Will they find anymore viable sperm in the tissue?... questions, questions, questions... 

Ah, bugger this, I'm gonna nick an ice-cream van and do a runner! :rofl:

Ciao!

C xx


----------



## chickenchaser

tigerlily - Thanks I'm just have a bad couple of weeks ignore me I will be back to my normal self soon.

Lils - Barefoot was fantastic, You will have to join me next year, It is right up your street. I loved it and didn't want it to end.
Thanks for looking at my chart, it is really confusing me. I had (as I thought) a perfect chart in June. July I expected it to be off because of the temperature in mexico but this month I'm a full degree warmer and I still haven't had a positive OPK. I'm really confused. Your reassurance means a lot.


----------



## LilSluz

I knew I forgot someone - Fly! Fly - I have to suggest you chart/temp. Definitely do as Purps said & use your EWCM as a good sign bc like she says, you may not catch that surge (I have to OPK 2-3x/day once good EWCM around bc it will literally disappear in like 2-4 hrs! :wacko:). But, temping.charting will go a step further & confirm O as you will see the definite shift in temps post-O. Also, OPK's aren't a confirmation of Ov & you can actually get a +OPK & not ov. So a lot of us temp (to confirm O & lots of other things) & do OPK's (to warn us of impending O) & it sounds like that may be up your alley, espec if you think BCP messed up your cycles. I am sure they will normalize, so now you just have to look forward & try to take control. GL! :thumbup:

Pad - the welsh beach plan sounds like a definite order for you ladies!

Tiger - big :hugs::hugs::hugs: in order. All that :spermy: has ot do is show up - the egg does the rest even if :spermy: is completely :wacko:!!! Ommmmmm.... Ommmmm.... vibes coming yoru way ~~~~~ (Oh & can you grab me a push-pop? :haha:)

Chicken - :hugs: Glad you had a fab time! I would love to come back some day (as long as its for-real summer :haha: ) See also prev posts about the +OPK issues (if EWCM try to test 2x/day to catch it) :thumbup: You'll get the hang of the charting, don't worry about the actual temps, rather focus on if there was a clear & sustainable shift by at least 2C post O. Now that I looked at your last month's chart, I do have to say, I am a bit confused. Your post-O temps were lower than your pre-O temps? Did you get Day 21's or anything else that confirmed O? You may not have O'd last month, so don't compare it to that chart. And don't worry as it is actually normal for women our age to have an annov cycle maybe 1x/yr. I may have one this cycle, actually. So hopefully this month will be a little clearer & on-the-mark!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls! I'm back for my afternoon shift!!! :haha::haha:

Pad-where the heck are you so that we can schedule a meet perhaps before I go back to school (and the prison doors clang shut... :cry::cry::cry:)? Are you near train station so we can meet in the middle and have a few beers and then get abusive to the transport police (like I did last year, when me and OH snuck into First Class, and we were caught, and told to go back to the other carriage, and I said, pished as a fart, 'You exshpect me to go in there with that lot?' and Transport Police man turned to OH and said 'Your wife is very drunk Sir!' :haha::haha::haha::haha:)???? :hugs:

Chicken-glad you're feeling a bit better. This whole business truly sucks, so it's how to deal with the many challenges and obstacles. Big :hugs:

Tiger-very sensible to always have a toilet nearby, as you need to drink loads. Good luck with next scan-is it this Friday? I, too, am completely missing the Olympics and my new hero (ine) is Victoria Pendleton, who I have a girl crush on :blush::blush: :winkwink:. Did you manage to nick a Whipsy van? Hope you got the jingle jangles to work!!! How cool would that be?? :hugs::hugs:

Lilsbeth-lovely to read your posts as always. Hmmm, could the intralipids be affecting the CM??? How amazing about the DE technology and the nucleus work. That is just incredible. Yes, of course, probably far too late for us. Bl**dy typical. It's good that the masseuse diagnosed your back muscles as being weak, as you can incorporate exercises to develop them. You will, of course, need strong muscles to carry your baby, so get moving!!!!! winkwink::winkwink:). I don't think that men get the 'need' to be a parent, and I have certainly come across the scenario of not wanting to 'share' their wife with their child. Boys/men=too used to mama's attention, and then want the same from their wives (talking of which, my MIL has just dropped in. Agaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain. :nope::nope:). Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely lady, and xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox winkwink:). P.S. Good luck with catching that egg! I'm rooting for you! xxx

Asry-lovely to read your post and good to know that you are still 'there' keeping an eye on us all, big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! 

BDM-how did baseline scan go??? Hope it went well? Axxx

Me and OH have been beachcombing, and came back with a stack of wood which I'm going to make into SOMETHING (here's the link if you want to have a look; I'm not moon lighting for Welsh Tourist Board, btw! https://www.qype.co.uk/place/2419741-Sker-Beach-Bridgend). Hmm, my creative juices are flowing. 

Emailed my clinic about my result and Amanda said to pop in for a chat whenever we wanted. She is just THE most amazing woman ever. Not sure how I feel about DE or anything to do with fertility at the mo., all too early, so I'm just going to go with the flow (as Queens of the Stone Age said). I think I'm in denial. Feel better this afternoon-this morning's blip must have been a hangover :haha::haha::haha: :winkwink::winkwink:! Naughty naughty. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils July would have been mad as I was in Mexico for the first 2 weeks of my cycle and it was 36 degrees......


----------



## BDownmommie

Tiger - ur too funny - can you grab me some ice cream too ??!!??

Purple / Lils - thanks for the GL wishes; however, they seem kindof in vein right now

When to appoint - everything looks bang on with me - CD7 now, and follies are nice and big (3 on left, 2 on right - most over 1.12) so :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - Lining looks good too - thin, but that means that the pills (Letrozole) are working !!

HOWEVER, whenever i was told about the OH's SA - they were wrong, or misquoted or idk - the doc is very skeptical that pregnancy will happen without IVF - basically it boils down to this:

- he has less than 50% of what he should have, in shear numbers alone
- of those 50%, 50% are actually viable sperm
- but of those viable sperm - 75% have great motility

So what does that mean? - i need a math degree to figure that out


----------



## Dwrgi

BDownmommie said:


> Tiger - ur too funny - can you grab me some ice cream too ??!!??
> 
> Purple / Lils - thanks for the GL wishes; however, they seem kindof in vein right now
> 
> When to appoint - everything looks bang on with me - CD7 now, and follies are nice and big (3 on left, 2 on right - most over 1.12) so :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - Lining looks good too - thin, but that means that the pills (Letrozole) are working !!
> 
> HOWEVER, whenever i was told about the OH's SA - they were wrong, or misquoted or idk - the doc is very skeptical that pregnancy will happen without IVF - basically it boils down to this:
> 
> - he has less than 50% of what he should have, in shear numbers alone
> - of those 50%, 50% are actually viable sperm
> - but of those viable sperm - 75% have great motility
> 
> So what does that mean? - i need a math degree to figure that out

From what I remember, the WHO guidelines on sperm are that there should be 18million sperm per millilitre of semen. So, if he has 50% of this minimum number, he has 9 million sperm, so that's technically a 'low' sperm count (which is incredible, I mean we're talking MILLIONS). So, 50% of the 9 million would be 4.5 million, of which, what?, 3 million have FAB motility. I know that some clinics won't perform IUI, for example, with less than 1 million viable sperm, but after my recent experience with IUI, I learnt that the best results are achieved with sperm volume of at least 30 million plus (in total)-from my recollection. The higher the number of sperm, the better the chance of success. From my experience, your best bet would be ICSI or IMSI (where they both inject sperm into the egg to fertilize it. Where they differ is that with ICSI, they choose any one of the 'viable' sperm, and with IMSI, the embryologist gets out his big instrument winkwink::winkwink:) to choose the very *best* of those viable sperm to inject, so a better chance of success). 

I hope this helps! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - you do sperm math pretty damn fast, lol thank you


----------



## Dwrgi

BDownmommie said:


> Wow - you do sperm math pretty damn fast, lol thank you

Why thank you! I'm an EXPERT on sperm!!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

MIL was bringing across a pie she'd made for me. Oooo, feel a bit guilty now. And, as it goes, Gwydion ate it as OH left it on the work top. Oh dear! :nope:


----------



## owl35

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick update for those of you who are interested (during my lunch break of course - yeah right... :winkwink:) . I had cd10 tests yesterday and scan and blood work showed that I did ovulate one of my two "cysts" (ovulation must have been around cd5 according to OPKs). However, I am already spotting quite heavily since cd7 so it feels like :witch: is on her way AGAIN. She must really like me, because she visits so often... Nurse tried to make me feel better and said that the spotting can also be the actual cyst getting smaller but I don't think so - this is no different from any other of my unmedicated cycles. Better luck next cycle, right? :roll:


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a quick update for those of you who are interested (during my lunch break of course - yeah right... :winkwink:) . I had cd10 tests yesterday and scan and blood work showed that I did ovulate one of my two "cysts" (ovulation must have been around cd5 according to OPKs). However, I am already spotting quite heavily since cd7 so it feels like :witch: is on her way AGAIN. She must really like me, because she visits so often... Nurse tried to make me feel better and said that the spotting can also be the actual cyst getting smaller but I don't think so - this is no different from any other of my unmedicated cycles. Better luck next cycle, right? :roll:

So sorry Owl-it's never easy to take disappointment, as you always clutch at the straws. Yes, onwards and upwards and, for now, chocolate! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi I have this picture of you in my head with lots of sperm shaped counters doing the maths, just like kids do with tiddlywinks in maths class.


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl don't give up yet. Hugs to you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Dwrgi said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Wow - you do sperm math pretty damn fast, lol thank you
> 
> Why thank you! I'm an EXPERT on sperm!!! :winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...




Dwrgi said:


> MIL was bringing across a pie she'd made for me. Oooo, feel a bit guilty now. And, as it goes, Gwydion ate it as OH left it on the work top. Oh dear! :nope:

:haha::haha::rofl: :hugs::hugs:



owl35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a quick update for those of you who are interested (during my lunch break of course - yeah right... :winkwink:) . I had cd10 tests yesterday and scan and blood work showed that I did ovulate one of my two "cysts" (ovulation must have been around cd5 according to OPKs). However, I am already spotting quite heavily since cd7 so it feels like :witch: is on her way AGAIN. She must really like me, because she visits so often... Nurse tried to make me feel better and said that the spotting can also be the actual cyst getting smaller but I don't think so - this is no different from any other of my unmedicated cycles. Better luck next cycle, right? :roll:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Hello girls! I'm back for my afternoon shift!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> ...so we can meet in the middle and have a few beers and then get abusive to the transport police (like I did last year, when me and OH snuck into First Class, and we were caught, and told to go back to the other carriage, and I said, pished as a fart, 'You exshpect me to go in there with that lot?' and Transport Police man turned to OH and said 'Your wife is very drunk Sir!' :haha::haha::haha::haha:)???? :hugs:
> 
> ....I, too, am completely missing the Olympics and my new hero (ine) is Victoria Pendleton, who I have a girl crush on :blush::blush: :winkwink:.
> 
> ....Feel better this afternoon-this morning's blip must have been a hangover :haha::haha::haha: :winkwink::winkwink:! Naughty naughty. :happydance::happydance:

OMG :rofl: I can SO picture that entire train scene go down in my mind - PERFECTLY! :rofl::rofl::rofl: And you want to add Pad to that mix? :haha::haha::haha: 

God help the poor souls if all of us TTC #1 35+ ever got together & got sauced :shock::shock::shock:!? Perhaps we can all meet in the middle - Jamaica, anyone?

(Are you sure you didn't have any hair 'the dog??? :rofl:)


----------



## grkprn

Dwgri-- so sorry about the BFN! Sending you :hugs: :)

Lils--I was in a funk a couple of weeks ago and I was amazed at how good it felt. Sending you :hugs: as well! :). Good luck at your appt. tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you!

AFM...on cd12 and my DH and I are trying the SMEP plan this month. Poor guy...he's going to be whipped by the time by peak days arrive!!! Has anyone else tried this method? Plus I'm trying soft cups...I'm impressed at how comfortable they are!

Sending out big :hug: to all my TTC +35 gals!

And yes to meeting in Jamaica....that sounds fabulous right now!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

so sorry I didn't get a chance again at work today - this work of mine is getting in the way of my TTC socializing! :haha: SOOOO friggin' busy I was tearing my hair out today... So it's past 10pm now and thought I would get on now as I don't know how tomorrow will be...:shrug:

Dwrgi - so sorry again hun....:hugs::hugs: Sod it!!! You enjoy yourself hun and be kind to yourself... I was picturing the drunk (train) story LOL:haha::haha: You are one funny chick - thanks for making me chuckle every day :thumbup:

Lils - weird eye Yankovic!!! OMG :haha::haha::haha: that totally made me LOL (sorry Purps at your expense :blush:) Where do you come up with these?:winkwink: I'm glad you are fighting the depression with tooth and nail - you are one amazing fighter as you have proven with all you've been through :thumbup::hugs: DH will come around - I think for my DH having a doggie for 10 years prior to AD (little doggie was his first daughter) so helped him to see how much he could love another being (I remember when I was convincing him about adoption I mentioned if he could love a puppy that much and do anything for it - imagine a human being!) Good luck with your test results tomorrow :thumbup: Don't know about the EWCM....?? hmmm:shrug: I don't usually have much either (just like 1 or 2 times/day when I wipe that's it) and usually 1 day (max 2) Hey JAMAICA for a reunion ??? :thumbup: that sounds so awesome :hugs::kiss::kiss:

Janey - GL this month!:hugs:

Luv My Doggies - Happy much belated b-day!:hugs: Hope you had a nice time in Malibu... Hang in there re: cousin..:hugs:.Does she know you are TTC? Perhaps she would be more careful/sensitive if she knew? If she does know that's just mean. I can relate though - someone at work is 7 months preggers and she knows I'm TTC and will still say stuff in front of me that just drives me crazy!!! Like complaining how she has to use vacation days for dr. app'ts, how big she is getting and clothes not fitting and so on and so on... argh! Good for you for losing the weight!:thumbup:

Grkprn - yay for new RE and new plan!!:thumbup::hugs:

Tiger - GL Friday!!! I have all limbs crossed for you:hugs:

Purps - how is the weird eye??? hope you are well hun :hugs::kiss: Thanks for your comment re: menopause. You are so helpful and always comforting :hugs: Sleep is still not great but hopefully when AF is gone will get back on track. How about you? :hugs::kiss:

Pad - Thyroid - argh!!! It's scary stuff that thyroid stuff... I have to get mine ultrasounded every 3-4 months as they found nodules in there so they have to monitor whether they grow (I can't feel it to the touch but my MD said she can) Recently found out that my Dad's mom (whom I never met) had goiter prob in the 1950's/60's -but nobody can recall for sure. Enough about me.... Hope they can adjust your meds to get it back on track and get you preggers soon!:hugs::kiss: Good for you with the running thing! and exercising!! I'm impressed:thumbup::thumbup:

Chicken - yah -re: BFP announcements - you just 'cope and hope' that one day you'll get one :hugs:-and like Tiger said it's nice when it happens to someone on here - but annoying when it happens outside to people you don't know that well or who haven't been trying long or at all....
Hope ov is around the corner for you!:hugs::thumbup:

Dr H - welcome back! thank you for nightmare info - I haven't had a chance to look at it closely but will soon. I don't usually have dreams/nightmares but went to bed late (slept on couch) so when I went to bed wasn't tired and plus there was a thunderstorm. When I do dream it's because I'm not tired/sleepy. Your trip sounds fab!!!:thumbup::hugs: yay for the upcoming ring!:haha::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Owl - Hi!! what??? sorry your cycle this month is so confusing!! I hope next month is back on track for you...:hugs:

Butterfly - oh dear that is a nasty nightmare too.... think we are all under way too much stress man!:wacko: Glad your back is a wee bit better:hugs::kiss:

Fly F - re: not being able to give DH a child - I totally hear you...:hugs: I have had this discussion with my DH a few times (in tears ofcourse).... and he always reassures me that I shouldn't worry about that and that he loves me just the same - but I know that there must be a part of him that longs for not just a biological child but more so one that you get to hold and experience from the very beginning (we met our AD at 10 months and brought her home close to a year old) This is one of the reasons why I have decided to really consider IVF .... I'm glad the polyp removal went well:hugs:

Asry- nice to hear from you! Do you go for the scan this week? finding out sex of baby?:hugs::kiss:

Fro, Dr.S, Madeline - how are you???:hugs:

BDownMommie - yay! for baseline scan!:thumbup: Stupid question - what is Letrozole? hey I'm no doctor but your DH's SA doesn't sound so bad to me? when you say it's half of what it should be - is that half of the minimum or half of the norm/average?? good luck!!:hugs:

Grkprn - GL !!!:thumbup: what is SMEP plan???

Okay so tired now - almost 11pm - gotta :sleep::sleep::sleep: nighty night all! sending :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: too tired to say anything about MOI!!


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies - just a quickie before I do some work (tried to post last night but computer kept freezing)

Lils - good luck with your appointment! :hugs:

and Tiger good luck with yours tomorrow :hugs:

Owl :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - keep away witch!!!!

Dwrgi - Sperm Maths - :haha: now that's a whole new area - you could run degree courses etc etc :rofl:

and thank you for asking re the wonky eye (weird eye yankovic :haha:) it's fine right now and will be seen tomorrow - I look a bit like this at the mo.....https://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p134/ras619/BigEyesSmiley.gif

hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## BDownmommie

dashka said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> BDownMommie - yay! for baseline scan!:thumbup: Stupid question - what is Letrozole? hey I'm no doctor but your DH's SA doesn't sound so bad to me? when you say it's half of what it should be - is that half of the minimum or half of the norm/average?? good luck!!:hugs:

Letroloze - its a drug given (originally) to women who were fighting breast cancer, as a means to reduce Estrogen; however, when the meds were given out, studies showed that the med actually helped prep eggs in the ovaries - works very similar to Clomid, but only last in the system for 6-9 days. That being said, this drug should leave the system well before implantation; therefore, little to no risk of miscarriage or birth defects. 

Its actually quite fascinating to compare the two drugs...


----------



## owl35

Lil - Jamaica! Yes! I'm in, let's go! That would be awesome. I keep telling my husband that I want to move to England to be closer to my TTC 1st 35+ friends :hugs: All our friends here have kids and sometimes I have a hard time hanging out with them because they just don't understand and our lives are too different. I can only take so much baby talk... 

dash, I think SMEP stands for "sperm meets egg plan", right grkprn? It's basically doing it every other day starting cd 10 and when you get +opk you do it everyday for three days and then back to every other day till cd20 or so. Two of my friends got pregnant that way on their first try.

dwrgi, so sorry to hear that :witch: arrived :hugs:

:hi: mirium, butterly, purple and everybody else :hugs: Have a great day!


----------



## Maddy40

At work, so I shouldn't be hanging out on the board quite as much as I am! Just wanted to saw Dwgi you really are a sperm expert...does that make you a "sperm-spurt"?


----------



## purplelou

Maddy40 said:


> At work, so I shouldn't be hanging out on the board quite as much as I am! Just wanted to saw Dwgi you really are a sperm expert...does that make you a "sperm-spurt"?

:haha:


----------



## padbrat

Mwahahhaaa Dwrgi the sperm spurt! That is hysterical Maddy!

Good luck all appointmentees!!! Including Wonky Eye there! Sorry Purps!

Lils... Dash... Owl.... Jamaica it is!! LOL

And closer to home... Dwrgi I have moved to Gloucester! Home of Dr Foster! So not far from Wales! Where would be mid way? Stand by Transport Police!!!!


----------



## grkprn

owl35 said:


> Lil - Jamaica! Yes! I'm in, let's go! That would be awesome. I keep telling my husband that I want to move to England to be closer to my TTC 1st 35+ friends :hugs: All our friends here have kids and sometimes I have a hard time hanging out with them because they just don't understand and our lives are too different. I can only take so much baby talk...
> 
> dash, I think SMEP stands for "sperm meets egg plan", right grkprn? It's basically doing it every other day starting cd 10 and when you get +opk you do it everyday for three days and then back to every other day till cd20 or so. Two of my friends got pregnant that way on their first try.
> 
> dwrgi, so sorry to hear that :witch: arrived :hugs:
> 
> :hi: mirium, butterly, purple and everybody else :hugs: Have a great day!

Yep, that's right owl! I did some research online and the SMEP plan seemed like a good deal.:thumbup: My DH is all for it! :winkwink: Plus the soft cups are supposed to help too. Since I'm not starting clomid until September, I figured I'd try a few "natural" things in the meantime.

Dwrgi--so sorry about the evil :witch:.... Sending :hugs: :flower:

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Lilsbeth-lovely to read your posts as always. Hmmm, could the intralipids be affecting the CM??? Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely lady, and xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox winkwink:). P.S. Good luck with catching that egg! I'm rooting for you! xxx
> 
> Emailed my clinic about my result and Amanda said to pop in for a chat whenever we wanted. She is just THE most amazing woman ever. Not sure how I feel about DE or anything to do with fertility at the mo., all too early, so I'm just going to go with the flow (as Queens of the Stone Age said). I think I'm in denial.

Dwrgi - I don't think intralipids interfere, but all is "on-track" today :winkwink:, so maybe just a weird month? I'm so glad you have Amanda & that's awesome - you should maybe think about just going & having a chat while the prison gates are still open?! :thumbup: You don't have to make a decision, but it may help to talk to someone who has seen tons of women in our circumstances? What do you think you're in denial about - OE vs DE? Thinking about you as I got my AMH results today...:hugs::hugs::hugs: 



dashka said:


> Lils - weird eye Yankovic!!! OMG :haha::haha::haha: that totally made me LOL (sorry Purps at your expense :blush:) Where do you come up with these?:winkwink: Good luck with your test results tomorrow :thumbup: Don't know about the EWCM....?? hmmm:shrug: I don't usually have much either (just like 1 or 2 times/day when I wipe that's it) and usually 1 day (max 2) Hey JAMAICA for a reunion ??? :thumbup: that sounds so awesome :hugs::kiss::kiss:

Oh Dash, you gotta get that CM flowing, girl :thumbup:. Have you tried the combo EPO, GF juice & Mucinex? If not, maybe give it a try this cycle (only up til Ov for EPO) - what have you got to lose if going for IVF in the near future anyway? :shrug: I think the numbers were like 15 - 20% infertility due to hostile CM, scant CM or other CM problems. I think EPO promotes it, gf juice balances your ph (not hostile) & mucinex gets it thinned out so :spermy: can swim through it? :thumbup:. 



purplelou said:


> good morning lovely ladies - just a quickie before I do some work (tried to post last night but computer kept freezing)
> 
> Lils - good luck with your appointment! :hugs:
> and thank you for asking re the wonky eye (weird eye yankovic :haha:) it's fine right now and will be seen tomorrow - I look a bit like this at the mo.....https://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p134/ras619/BigEyesSmiley.gif

Purps - thank you :hugs: & LOVE the emoticon!!! :haha::haha: (I was pokin fun w/Weird Eye Yankovic :winkwink:, but generally concerned, I hope you know :hugs:)

Dwrgi, GrkPorn, Dash, Owl, Pad & any TTC#1 35+ Jamaica-trip girls - I just got a Groupon for $3800 for 4 nights for a 12-person cottage right by the sea - $300 each??? :haha: This could be us: https://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-vi...619&s=body&d=ga-villas-sur-mer&p=3&c=deal_img

AFM - Hmmm. Not sure about this one. :shrug: I'm taking it as not great, but maybe not terrible either? IDK but IVF Dr who wanted me to do DE now wants me to try naturally & do IUI. My FSH is not so great. Went from 9.5 (normal) to 13 :shock: :nope: Not the worst out there, but definitely diminished ovarian reserve (like i didn't know that already?). My AFC went from 15 back in Feb to 10 in July, but that varies monthly, so not sure I care much about that? Here's the kicker - AMH almost DOUBLED :shock: from .84 in Feb to 1.5 - :thumbup::wacko: WTF :?::?::?: And that was before my CoQ10 (which still hasn't kicked in - only 1.5 mos) - could only maybe be the Omega 3's I'd been taking for 3-4 months? Hmmmm. Dwrgi, perhaps you should get these things retested w/simple blood test as part of your decision as to what to do next? I thought of you , but IDK what it all means :shrug: & the Dr is baffled, but the fact that he's now suggesting going au naturale + maybe IUI if no dice is probably kinda-sorta promising? Or maybe its not bc he doesn't think w/higher FSH I'm going to get a good result w/IVF?

:help::help::help: please? :wacko: Wait, even better (thanks to Purps): https://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p134/ras619/BigEyesSmiley.gif

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Lils... I have not got the foggiest idea of what you are talking about.... am a dufus remember! LMAO


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-that's brilliant news re. amh. I have read that it can fluctuate, seemingly without any explanation. I also read that scientists are discovering that ovarian reserves can increase, which flies in the face of previous info about egg quantities being finite at birth. It's all a mystery to me! 

I wouldn't hold any store by the antral follicle count either, as mine was really bad in March yet I yielded about fifteen follicles, and eight eggs, so I'd take that one with a pinch of salt. 

Don't know much about fsh as Brit docs don't seem to hold much store by it. It varies throughout the month, doesn't it? 

Well, I guess having a go at IUI can't hurt, can it? You're already injecting anyway, so all it'll mean is the insemination bit (and a bit of Oh my my for your DH:winkwink:). 

How do you feel about it all? Always good to have a plan!

I'm intrigued about what my amh is now, but I can't face going back down that route, so I'm just going to leave it. My question is: do I want to carry on with a donor egg (not going to bother with my own eggs any more), or just to let Nature runs its course....... The million dollar question!

Jamaica sounds cool!!!!!!!!! Technically, somewhere in the middle would be the Ascension Islands though, and I don't see them banging on about spa resorts, so possibly not such an inviting plan!! :haha::haha: Lots of xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo to you, and have a great weekend (WITH lots of :wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer::pizza::pizza::pizza::drunk::drunk::drunk::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning everybody! Hope you're all well??? 

Purps, hope the eye test is going well today, I loved the smilie icon!! Where on earth do you get them from???!!! Loved Lils name, One Eye Yankovich (although not sure about my sp!). Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, xxxxxx

Tiger-have you got a scan today? Seem to remember something... Hope it goes well. :thumbup: to you! xxx

Lady H-how are you lovely? Good luck with this month's trying!:flower:

Lots of cuddles and cwtches to Grk, Owl, Butterfly, Dash, Asry, Frol, Ness, Padster, Twinkle, Maddy, Dr H, Mirium, BDM, Janey, Luv, Frol and everybody who I haven't mentioned by name! Hope you all have a good weekend!! 

OH and I are going to W Wales for a few days on Sunday, usual place with the golf course and on the beach. Ruby and Gwydion are going into kennels (awwwww). Can't wait to go though! Just hope the weather behaves:wacko:. :munch::munch::boat::boat::yipee::yipee::shipw::shipw::pizza::pizza::drunk::drunk::book::book::icecream::beer::wine::lolly::paper::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Lils I was about to start looking at flights to jamaica :haha::haha:

I'm a bit confused about your FSH and AMH because tbh you seem to be able to get pg relatively easily but it is just getting it to stick that seems to be the problem so I don;t really know why the docs would suggest DE :shrug::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, have a lovely lovely time away and plenty of cider :drunk: - I will have a few for your too :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!!!

hope everyone is doing well!! :flower::winkwink:

Lils - YAY for AMH going up!! :happydance::happydance:was it the same lab that did it??? My new RE doesn't trust the results I got last year so he wanted to do it again. Don't worry too much about the FSH - that can also change
from month to month...:hugs::kiss: I say go for the IUI...!!! Would you be doing it with injectibles (ie.Gonal F) to ensure more follies? :hugs::kiss:

Re: my CM..... yes I do the grapefruit juice and EPO usually from start of cycle to ov.... (thanks for reminding me though as this month it's CD5 and I haven't started either! :dohh:)... Never done the mucinex.... Actually it doesn't really matter though because we have been using Pre-Seed every month for the past year almost and that makes everything slip-sliddey IYKWIM :blush::winkwink: I think my lack of H20 is probably part of the problem -how can your body make it if you are dehydrated...:dohh: I have started to drink more water this week.... but still not as much as I should be... I have a Reverse Osmosis Drinking water filtration system at home and I still don't... (but going to start bringing my stainless steel water bottle with me everyday if I can remember):winkwink:

Dwrgi - have a wonderful time away for a few days!!! that sounds lovely! Love the new avatar!! Ruby is gorgeous!!!:hugs::kiss:

Purps - loved that smilie!!! hope the eye is ok??:hugs::kiss:

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend... I'm leaving work in 10 minutes - today is my half-day (we get 6 half-day Fridays in summer) and this is the last one.

Hugs and kisses to all!!!!:hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Lovely ladies... Hi and huge squishy :hugs: to you all. Just a quickie again today because the house is angry and badly needs cleaning.....

Dwrgi I LOVE your new pic....look at that face...super blessy! Hope you can have a chat with Amanda and feel better lovely! Have a lovely weekend on the beach xxxx

Tiger how was the scan today? Hope all went well, I was thinking of you xxxx

Giant hugs to everyone else!

The eye is the same (and no I haven't taken any offence at all...you are all too funny!) the doc put various drops in and did various tests and concluded it was either caused by a virus...or maybe just one of those things. I'm to monitor it (keep an eye on it:haha:) and it gets bothersome I can have drops to shrink it down!
Thank you all for asking.... For now I'll continue being weird eye yankovik!! :rofl:


Have A fab weekend all xxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> Lils-that's brilliant news re. amh. I have read that it can fluctuate, seemingly without any explanation. I also read that scientists are discovering that ovarian reserves can increase, which flies in the face of previous info about egg quantities being finite at birth. It's all a mystery to me!
> 
> I wouldn't hold any store by the antral follicle count either, as mine was really bad in March yet I yielded about fifteen follicles, and eight eggs, so I'd take that one with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Don't know much about fsh as Brit docs don't seem to hold much store by it. It varies throughout the month, doesn't it?
> 
> Well, I guess having a go at IUI can't hurt, can it? You're already injecting anyway, so all it'll mean is the insemination bit (and a bit of Oh my my for your DH:winkwink:).
> 
> How do you feel about it all? Always good to have a plan!
> 
> I'm intrigued about what my amh is now, but I can't face going back down that route, so I'm just going to leave it. My question is do I want to carry on with a donor egg (not going to bother with my own eggs any more), or just to let Nature runs its course....... The million dollar question!
> 
> Jamaica sounds cool!!!!!!!!! Technically, somewhere in the middle would be the Ascension Islands though, and I don't see them banging on about spa resorts, so possibly not such an inviting plan!! :haha::haha: Lots of xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo to you, and have a great weekend (WITH lots of :wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer::pizza::pizza::pizza::drunk::drunk::drunk::dance::dance::dance:

Hi honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. Love the new rubes pic :thumbup: but not loving the Blah-monster (don't think you can slip that one by me!), so just wanted to give you some cwtches right off the back.:awww::friends: That's a tough question, however, perhaps you can do both? My dr. was saying the great things about DE is that you can do it up until your 50 if you want, so you do have time (instead of that "OMG, my eggs are dwindling by the month" B.S. :growlmad:) so perhaps take it easy for a while & go natural while deciding? I just googled & found this very recent (June 2012) article about "very low to nonexistent" AMH women over 40 having 15.6% success rate, and we aren't even that bad off as we are just "low"? But, of course that means playing the odds, still & preparing for several cycles to achieve such odds, right? What a shitstorm all of this is!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: https://www.prweb.com/releases/lowamhlevels/pregnancyafter40/prweb9586538.htm But, point is you have time so don't let the decision put too much pressure on you & go & enjoy yourself for a while! :thumbup::flower: I'm so glad you are getting away from it all & going to W. Wales! :happydance::wine::beer::drunk::munch::pizza::boat:

AFM, my AMH doubling has now somehow put me in the normal range (for us normal is over .90 ng), so doesn't make much sense. :shrug: Thanks for the info about FSH/AFC. Its all so confusing & even the Dr was confused so maybe I'll just take it as "I don't have much time". (in other words, nothing different!) :wacko::wacko::wacko:. I'm not going for IUI right away, but will try natural another 1-2? cycles & then do IUI? No, I'm not taking any of the IUI/IVF meds, only the RMC, Immunes & aid-implantation meds (Lovenox, 'roids, intralipids & progesterone suppositories) in case I get a natural BFP. i need to update my siggie. I went a little wild on Amazon & bought the Vitex (just in case), the DHEA mentioned in this article that they use & your lovely recommendation for Wellman conception :thumbup:. So, now I'm throwing everything at a natural BFP that I possibly can, although these take 3 months. Even if I don't get a BFP in 3 months, I will be ready for IUI & that can only improve my outcome there, right? (can't hurt! :winkwink:) 

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::friends::friends::friends:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

BF - Yeah, it was my appt prior to this one he suggested DE bc of AMH & mc's (if egg quality isn't good, you'll mc too). But he didn't put any stock in the MTHFR :grr: so I'm kicking him to the curb. I've used him for what I needed (hey, there are worse things to be used for!) :haha:. I'm ready for Jamaica! :thumbup: You guys just say the word!

Dash - Ahhhh, gotcha.:thumbup: Sorry if we had this discussion before, I suffer from CRS sometimes :wacko:. Just looking after you CM :haha: (now THAT is a true friend! :haha:) That & my dumb-a$$ didn;t see the Preseed in your siggie :dohh: Final 1/2 day? BOOOOOOO! Hisssss! :grr: Hope you have a lovely weekend :hugs:

Pad - just you coming on & proclaiming your dufusity? dufusness? dufuliciousness? :haha: showed support so big :hugs: to my Pink lady!!! So, what do you have to do about your thyroid now to get it back to normal? :hugs:

WeirdEyeYankovic - :haha: Yes, please keep an eye on it! :winkwink::thumbup: How strange? On a different note, remember this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcJjMnHoIBI

I had no idea - but he's still going?! He did Lady Gaga Born This Way :saywhat:


Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you that DH came up with the SAME MTHFR as I have?! We're just a couple of MTHFR's! :rofl: Don't know what this means yet as my Dr doesn't believe in MTHFR & I found out why - because of "1 study" done by the CFC 4 YEARS ago :growlmad: I said "what about the 10 studies before that & the studies following?" & "then why do 20% of all RMC women have 2 copies of MTHFR?". He didn't really have an answer, so long-story-short, listen to what they have to say, but trust your own instincts & ask questions! :growlmad: Since I am already on the meds, it may not make much difference, but I'll have to consult Google U. to see if DH has ot take at least folic acid, B-6 & B-12, too. 

That brings up an important finding I have discovered. They also found out DH had a Spinal Muscular Atrophy (SMA) gene (carrier). So, they tested me on Thurs. to make sure I don't have it. SO, they have a test called Counsyl that tests for like 200 or so gene disorders/diseases & it includes MTHFR, Factor V, Fragile X, CF, and most of the Level I Immunes + 150+ other gene issues for only $99!? :saywhat: Why the heck did I pay hundreds of dollars for those tests individually?!?! So, if anyone is interested or planning to get some tests done, check this out first: https://www.counsyl.com/diseases/. There's even certain genetic issues that are tied to certain ethnicities (including Europeans, which is what I checked off :shrug: - how are Americans supposed to fill out that damn form? :haha: I checked off 3 boxes just in case...lol) 

TGIF & enjoy your weekend all you TTC#1 35+ Beautiful Babes! 

(Mirium & Chicken, catch that eggy! No pun intended, Chicken! :haha:) :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Hi honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. Love the new rubes pic :thumbup: but not loving the Blah-monster (don't think you can slip that one by me!), so just wanted to give you some cwtches right off the back.:awww::friends: That's a tough question, however, perhaps you can do both? My dr. was saying the great things about DE is that you can do it up until your 50 if you want, so you do have time (instead of that "OMG, my eggs are dwindling by the month" B.S. :growlmad:) so perhaps take it easy for a while & go natural while deciding? I just googled & found this very recent (June 2012) article about "very low to nonexistent" AMH women over 40 having 15.6% success rate, and we aren't even that bad off as we are just "low"? But, of course that means playing the odds, still & preparing for several cycles to achieve such odds, right? What a shitstorm all of this is!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: https://www.prweb.com/releases/lowamhlevels/pregnancyafter40/prweb9586538.htm But, point is you have time so don't let the decision put too much pressure on you & go & enjoy yourself for a while! :thumbup::flower: I'm so glad you are getting away from it all & going to W. Wales! :happydance::wine::beer::drunk::munch::pizza::boat:
> 
> AFM, my AMH doubling has now somehow put me in the normal range (for us normal is over .90 ng), so doesn't make much sense. :shrug: Thanks for the info about FSH/AFC. Its all so confusing & even the Dr was confused so maybe I'll just take it as "I don't have much time". (in other words, nothing different!) :wacko::wacko::wacko:. I'm not going for IUI right away, but will try natural another 1-2? cycles & then do IUI? No, I'm not taking any of the IUI/IVF meds, only the RMC, Immunes & aid-implantation meds (Lovenox, 'roids, intralipids & progesterone suppositories) in case I get a natural BFP. i need to update my siggie. I went a little wild on Amazon & bought the Vitex (just in case), the DHEA mentioned in this article that they use & your lovely recommendation for Wellman conception :thumbup:. So, now I'm throwing everything at a natural BFP that I possibly can, although these take 3 months. Even if I don't get a BFP in 3 months, I will be ready for IUI & that can only improve my outcome there, right? (can't hurt! :winkwink:)
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::friends::friends::friends:
> 
> :hug:

Hello lovely lady and so glad that you seem so galvanized by your results from yesterday! Attagirl!! It's all moving in the right direction, if you ask me, and I have a Flo Ridan (seeeeeeexy man) "good feelin'" about all this for you! 

That's an interesting article re. amh levels. It keeps coming back to me something I read yonks ago about many women with low amhs getting pregnant without any difficulty and not knowing that they had low amhs (although that does seem a bit 'Irish' :haha::haha:); people only know they have a low amh if there are other issues, a lot of the time :shrug:. 

I can't help feeling that my OH and I have some other 'issue' as, like I said months ago, my amh wasn't 2.9 when we first started trying years ago. However, I'm just exhausted by it all, and I most certainly don't want to spend £1800 getting all the immunes tests done; I would have been happy to just throw all the steroids at a cycle that got as far as ET. 

It's really good news that you have bought the Wellman Conception for your OH (which reminds me, that I haven't seen my OH's 'box of sweets' in its usual place for a while now. Ho hum :grr::grr::grr:), as you both need to be as healthy as you can. Amanda, my consultant, recommended that OH take his once every other day as it affected his, ahem, toilet (but EVERYTHING affects his digestion, so I'm sure your man will be ok!!!). My OH's results have dramatically improved since taking his little sweeties. 

Perhaps you could give yourself the rest of this year to try au naturel, and then go from there? From my research of DHEA, the best results from it were seen after it was taken for 6 months. So, 3 months as a minimum and better results concurrently after that. Good luck with that lovely! :hugs::thumbup: 

What I meant about just having to do the insemination was that I knew you were already injecting yourself, so this wouldn't be such a new thing for you. I didn't find the IVF drugs too bad, just made me feel very tired, but no nausea, or mood swings (although, thinking about it, I was VERY emotional :sad2::sad2::sad2:) throughout. It's not such a huge deal, it's just the THOUGHT of it, I think! 

Incidentally, it was made very clear to us by Amanda, that our chances of success through IVF didn't increase the more we tried. However, what is clear is that the docs can tweak protocol dependant on how each patient responds, so surely that's a good thing that is likely to make you more likely to succeed? 

By the way, is Vitex 'Agnus Castus'? Or is Vitex a brand name? I'm not familiar with it. Agnus Castus is supposed to be good at regulating hormones, is that right? How are you finding it? (Well, gee, I walk into my bathroom and it's right there in the medicine cupboard!!). 
Anyway, Lushy Lilsbeth, have a lovely weekend and I hope it includes plenty of :sex::sex::sex: and :wine::wine::wine:!!! Catch that eggy girl!!!

Big cwtches and lots of xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo to you!

And how Eagle Eyed Lils you are to spot the 'Blah'! I wasn't 'Blah' in Marks and Spencer's today where the place was full of babies; nor was I 'Blah' yesterday when I was in Starbucks with my OH and a friend and a new mother came in and sat down RIGHT NEXT TO US (with, might I add, millions of other seats being available) and started feeding her newborn baby. OMG, I was very un-Blah. In fact, I was very :gun::gun::gun: !!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> TGIF & enjoy your weekend all you TTC#1 35+ Beautiful Babes!

Lils-I had to tell you, we had a programme in the UK called TFI Friday, which I think is often far more appropriate! I'm sure you can work out what the F stands for!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

P.S. How bizarre that you and your DH are both MTHFRs!!! That is awesome!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Whoa, BNB kicked me off for a while & almost lost my post! 



Dwrgi said:


> I can't help feeling that my OH and I have some other 'issue' as, like I said months ago, my amh wasn't 2.9 when we first started trying years ago. However, I'm just exhausted by it all, and I most certainly don't want to spend £1800 getting all the immunes tests done; I would have been happy to just throw all the steroids at a cycle that got as far as ET.

I don't blame you :hugs:. Just take a break for a bit - maybe this nice trip you are going to take will help you clear your head a bit, or hell just keep your mind off of it a while to give yourself a VERY well-deserved break! :thumbup::flower:



Dwrgi said:


> Perhaps you could give yourself the rest of this year to try au naturel, and then go from there? From my research of DHEA, the best results from it were seen after it was taken for 6 months. So, 3 months as a minimum and better results concurrently after that. Good luck with that lovely! :hugs::thumbup:

Thats a good idea :thumbup:, I may just do that! :hugs:. Yeah, only thing w/the IUI/IVF meds is that they are like $1500. You're right, I don't mind the injecting (especially if just temporary!), but with the cost I figured I'd better give natural one last Hail Mary or two & then I'd feel better about spending the $$$ (& so would DH) & there won;t be risk of multiples also (yikes). 




Dwrgi said:


> Incidentally, it was made very clear to us by Amanda, that our chances of success through IVF didn't increase the more we tried.

Really? I would think just with the law of averages, it would, that's surprising! :blush: I guess maybe I'm thinking in different terms - like the more months you TTC the greater your chances, yadda, yadda. :awww: :hugs::hugs::hugs:




Dwrgi said:


> By the way, is Vitex 'Agnus Castus'? Or is Vitex a brand name? I'm not familiar with it. Agnus Castus is supposed to be good at regulating hormones, is that right? How are you finding it? (Well, gee, I walk into my bathroom and it's right there in the medicine cupboard!!).

haha: Silly!) Yes, it's actually the same thing & I was surprised bc i've heard of it before in regulating short & long cycles, so when I googled it came up with both names Agnus Castus & Vitex on Amazon - for only $3.36!? :saywhat: So, that was my calling to 1-click Buy 3 months supply! :haha: "It was a sign from Heaven, I swear!" :winkwink:



Dwrgi said:


> And how Eagle Eyed Lils you are to spot the 'Blah'! I wasn't 'Blah' in Marks and Spencer's today where the place was full of babies; nor was I 'Blah' yesterday when I was in Starbucks with my OH and a friend and a new mother came in and sat down RIGHT NEXT TO US (with, might I add, millions of other seats being available) and started feeding her newborn baby. OMG, I was very un-Blah. In fact, I was very :gun::gun::gun: !!! :winkwink::winkwink:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::grr::grr::grr::devil::devil::devil:

Big cwtches & :kiss: & :friends: & xoxoxoxoxo's!!!! I think I shall partake of "a little" :wine: tonight, so you may have to drink a few :beer: for me to make up for my lushlessness!!! My lacklushter? So booty-lushess! :haha:

Oh, just caught your newest post &#8211; TFI Friday &#8211; LOVE it!!! :happydance::happydance::finger::finger: :haha: I&#8217;m gonna have to &#8220;steal&#8221; my Wonderfully Wacky Welsh Woman! 
:hug:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Happy weekend to everyone!!

I never got an LH surge although tested twice a day, ovulation sticks test lines have been extremely faint, I could barely see them. Normally, the test lines would get darker and darker until I get the LH surge. Seems like this is an annovulatory cycle - from early in the cycle I started feeling sore in uterine/ovarian area and kept feeling sick. I could tell that the sickness was because of the soreness/pain from there. I am fairly certain that my reproductive system did not work properly this month. That's the 3rd cycle in a row where things are just not going as planned. I leave for my trip tomorrow so that's just too bad.

I am going to finalize my packing. I am planning to mix in some vino... :) with juice in a juice bottle to get on the plane tomorrow because I am scared of flying. Worst part is takeoff! Take care ladies!


----------



## padbrat

Aww happy flight Mirium!

Dwrgi... Ruby Ruby Ruby ahhhhahahhaa.... is so cute. Love the expression on her face! For some reason Huskys and all variations of seem to hate my dog. They all totally kick off and snarl and go all wolfy on him... then again he is a sod who loves to wind other dogs up and run off with his tail in the air barking 'kiss my ass' as he goes!

Enjoy your break!

Lils... dufulicious... Love it!!! Thats me!!! I git Hubby to start Wellman and as Dwrgi says it does make a difference. He has currently run out and I think with my thyroid all screwy there is no point buying more until it settles down. As to what to do about it the simple answer is nothing... the docs will keep playing with my doseage and blood tests until they get it right... so who knows how long that will take.

I despair sometimes... I really do.

Purps hope the eye settles down... I have a massive phobia about eyes... yukkkkk!

Right must go walk the dog and get cooking for the BBQ!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mirium-hey, what on earth's going on with your cycle? You must be gutted, but could it simply be delayed?? Oh well, go with the flow and enjoy the trip! I hate take off and flying too, and that's a brilliant suggestion re. vino and juice!!! Certainly beats sitting there like I do, with my nails digging into the seat, thinking about it being too late to make a will, :haha::haha::haha: Attagirl!! :hugs::hugs:

Pad-oooh, your dog sounds like a monkey!!! :haha::haha: (IYKWIM!!). Huskeys are pack animals and like to assert dominance, so that's probs what's going on with huskeys and your dogs-they're all vying to be alpha!!! Gwydion is a sod with other dogs, Ruby just licks everything in sight! Have a great BBQ and forget about infertility while you slurp your way through Glocs's cider!! :hugs::flower::hugs:

Love to everybody, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Mirium I have felt the same this month, pain sickness and no positive OPK. Have a good flight and lets hope our bodies sort themselves out for next month.


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Mirium and Chicken - I'm sorry that your cycles are doing weird things.... it's so frustrating isn't it???? I had a few cycles like that where the line was there but didn't get dark enough....but when I started testing twice/day it helped. If you are testing twice/day then maybe when you have EWCM test 3X/day -perhaps yours is like Lils and is a very short window.... (maybe you are just getting it before and after the peak?) Good luck!!:hugs::kiss: Mirium - have a great trip!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Dwrgi and Lils - you crack me up ladies!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Lils - I think that is a great plan you've got cooking there...:thumbup: See you went Amazon-crazy again :winkwink: The Vitex is also known as Chasteberry. I took it for about 8 months last year. Thought you hated the DHEA? I took it for about 9 months - my ND says you have to take about 6 months but some studies show it helps after 4 months. Please make sure that your DHEA levels are low though (as it can wreak havoc on you if they are not )... Mine was like 2.1 or something (like a 70 yr old) so okay for me... 
Sorry I think we had this discussion before -so ignore me.... just looking out for my Floridian -chickie-mama!:winkwink::hugs::haha: Wow you and DH are both MTHFRs????!! what? what are the chances? Great that he is on the vitamins too :thumbup: I am praying that you get your natural BFP and don't have to worry about IUI! :winkwink: Thanks for making me laugh all the time - loved dufuliciousness!!! (was that it?):haha::haha::haha:

Dwrgi - hope you have a great time hun!!! Take a break - and don't think about all this crazy messed up spriit-sucking madness :grr::grr::gun: while you are away.... just enjoy life and being with OH... you deserve all the happiness in the world!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: 

Purps - glad the eye thing doesn't seem to be anything major... hope it goes away soon!:hugs::kiss:

Pad - you also make me LOL daily!!!:haha::haha: hope they can put that thyroid in it's place! :grr::grr: so you can get on with things.... Hope the BBQ goes well!! :hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone else!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - went for my first bike-ride in 4 years.... haven't wanted to after my knee accident because I'd just be in pain afterwards.... We'll see how I am tomorrow - but it felt GREAT to be out there early morning in the cool crisp air! Our temps have cooled down now - about 24 C during the day and it dipped to 12 C last night!! (but usual at night is around 14-17C)...

Going to take the ferry tomorrow to Centre Island.... has a cute little place called "Centreville" for kids (AD) and great picnic areas... We went last year and she just loved it... Should be a nice day...

Feeling more energy - been making more smoothies and even added some swiss chard from our garden into it this morning.... think I'm going to do that again more often.... Feeling like a natural buzz all day....could also be the oxygen from the bike ride this morning... Amazing what that can do....:winkwink: I need to bring back the old Dashka I know from years past...IYKWIM:winkwink::winkwink:

hugs and kisses to all! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies,


Greetings from oz. its sad its the end of sunday.... lucky you gals in the northern hemisphere have a bit more of the weekend to run.

Sorry to hear chicken that you and miriam are not following the rule book... i'm sure a holiday will be the answer!!!

Dash - great to hear that you are back in the bike saddle again, doing things you love is an antidote to all things...

Pad - there's a saying to find someone like you..... you even screened to the gene!!!! What are the chances? A million to 1? I think you had viral thyroiditis - let me do some googling....

Dwrgi - great to hear that you've got your positive vibes back!!!!

Lils - you know more about meds/vits and reiki than any lovely lady ive ever met - I bought some EPO today - specially on your recommendation. I o in the next couple of days - so will cease it then.

To all the other lovely ladies.. thinking of you all..... but DH is giving me the come and assist with the dinner evils so better sign off soon....

Last things!!!!!

GIRL'S IVE LOST THREE KILOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

(yes it is carbohydrate reduction - I swear I look at a carb and gain weight - so its been about lots and lots of veges and lean protein) (don't ask how much fun it as to watch DH and his family consume fish and chips while I nibble on salad - I have suggested a sympathy diet without success) just as well I love him.... hey.....

Woo hooo..... Roll on my IVF journey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See the RE soon - next week or two.

yest went to the dentist - got the last of my teeth fixed...... sorted now for pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bank account not so happy..:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Had a relaxing weekend with DH - lunch out, afternoon delight, seeing my nephew in law (kid vibes ++++) sleeping in. Reduce that cortisol +++++

I never do that (as evidenced by the international flight arriving at 0200, then DH and I having a shag between 0200 and 0300 and starting work at 0800!!!!) Yes I know I'm a bit weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Am working on the ZEN.... and figured that in my head I didn't feel ready to get preggers prior to the holiday (PV bleeding in rural cambodia just couldn't be in my plan!!!!) so BRING IT ON now pretty please!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love love to you all...


May pregnancy be catching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady H

:wave: lurking...not posting. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Hi ya all gals!! :howdy: I hope you had a relaxing weekend with whatever it was you were up to :winkwink::wine::sex::hangwashing:
We had such nice weather, but now it seems like fall is just around the corner :rain:

I need to start using that TFI :haha: Thanks Dwirgi!! 
Oh I wanna join Jamaica too!!! When are we leaving?? Can I start packing already?! :boat: That would be soooo awesome to hang out with you guys in a beach, watch the sunset (or rise) with nice drinks and talk away the night!!

Glad to hear lots of you have plans sorted out and things to look forward to :thumbup: I really wish&hope&pray it'll bring you what you've dreamed about :hug: 

Hope you'll have a good week, and monday will be in the past just in a moment..:pop:


If you are feeling down, you shouldnt read my spoiler *just alert*

Spoiler
we went for scan today, and there was the baby yawning and kicking away :cloud9: everything was good with HIM - so we're expecting a baby boy :cloud9: I wanted to tell you guys, everyone else in IRL will not get to know untill he's born :blue:


----------



## tigerlily1975

:hi: gorgeous ladies,

Monday morning strikes again.. urgh :gun: (I never get to use this one!)

Just a quick update and again, thanks for asking after me! I had my scan on Friday and a blood test, got a call back and had to go in yesterday for another scan and I'm going in for the retrieval tomorrow (Eeeeek!!). 

I've three that are mature (unlike the rest of me! :haha:) and he expects another clutch - the NHS, apparently, don't do numbers! - to get there by tomorrow.

Oh, well, you just gotta 'go with the flow' and keep everything crossed.. except legs, that could cause a LOT of problems tomorrow! 

Big :hugs: and :kiss: to all!

C xx

P.S. The ice-cream van has only been round once and I was in the shower at the time :dohh: I'll have to bribe a kid to stall it next time! :rofl:


----------



## purplelou

Tiger - Ohh! its all happening really fast now! I am keeping everything crossed for you that is all goes smoothly tomorrow and you get a bunch of juicy eggs! thinking of you chick, big loves xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

DrH - 3 kilos - well done you!!! :happydance: very impressive!!

Dwrgi - how are you doing lovely?? I had to laugh at your story of being underthe influence on the train :haha: 

pad - :hugs: your doggy sounds very cheeky! hope you had a nice BBQ???

Dashka - the bike ride sounds lovely, well done! I haven't ridden a bike in I dont know how many years - not sure I remember how!

Lils - big :hugs: sounds like Amazon will be staying in business a bit longer then ?? :haha:

Mirium - hope the flight went ok?? DH is terrified of flying, we did fly about 2 years ago and the GP kindly gave him some anxiety meds which helped, but he's not keen to go again just yet! enjoy your holidays anyway!

Bumble - hope you are ok?? :hugs:

DrS - thank you for you help re the eye - you were right - no poking :hugs:

Asry - :yipee: - will Pm you xx

Frols and Madalaine - :hugs: hope you ladies are doing ok?

big smoochy :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope you are all having a good monday??

ladies - does anyone ever hear from Lavalux? - I wondered how she was getting along.


----------



## dashka

Hi and good morning ladies!!:flower::winkwink:

Dr H- yay for losing 3 kilos! that's awesome :happydance: You are funny with your 'shagging' at 2:00am after getting off such a long flight and then having to work at 8am! wow you guys have tons of energy....:winkwink: Good luck with IVF... hey maybe we'll end up doing it together? I have my RE folllow up app't on Sept 4 and we'll get results and get action plan....so if all goes well maybe in October/November? Depends on if they have to do laparoscopy.... we'll see what happens. I shouldn't make any plans before we go back to see RE!:blush: So glad you got to do this trip... sounds so awesome :hugs::kiss:

Purps - thanks hun - yay I thought it would be hard to bike-ride again but it really wasn't - aside from the soreness in the legs afterward but I didn't go that long... Didn't get a chance yesterday... maybe try in evenings we'll see. Hope you are doing well.... have to get over to your journal soon! :hugs::kiss:

Asry - :happydance::happydance: I will PM you too! :hugs::kiss:

Tigerlily - yay oh wow ER tomorrow!!! that's fantastic :thumbup::thumbup: I hope you get all 4 nice and big and mature and fertilized!:thumbup::happydance: Good luck! :hugs:

Lils -hope this work week is better to you :hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - hope you are relaxing at the getaway spot as we speak:winkwink::kiss::hugs:

Lady H - Hi! and hope you are well....:hi:

AFM - not much to report for moi.... just chuggin' along... Spoke to MIL on the weekend (she is still away for summer)... She'll be coming back to stay with us on Sept.8th and then stay Sun nights -thru Wed evenings EVERY week as AD will go to pre-school on Thursdays and Fridays.... 
EEEKKKK...:shrug:. how did that come around so fast?????:dohh::dohh:

have to hop in the shower and get ready for work now...


Hello and hugs to everyone out there!!! have a great day!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Dwrgi... hadn't thought about huskys and the pack mentality.... Blaze is very sensitive to other dogs communications... hence he find it so easy to wind them up! hehehe Yep BBQ was great thanks all! I have decided that I am going to make my fortune designing cocktails! Me and my friend created some truly awesome ones for the BBQ... 50 Shades... Merry Berry and Co Roc! MMMMM

Good luck Tiger!!

DrH would love to know more about what you think about this thyroid thing? Could it be stopping me from getting pregnant? Is my Drs approach of just fiddling around with doseage the right thing?... Urghhhhhh

Dash hope your picnic was glorious!

Happy news Asry!

Lils where are you....... you could be my NY agent for my cocktail creation business! hehhee


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium  You are already out of town by now but I hope you have a great time. And I hope you got a nice BD session in before going so in case that egg surprises you, an army of :spermy: are there!!! :hugs::hugs:

Chicken  Ooooo, looks like you DID O :yipee:!!! Funny that your +OPKs came after your VERY prominent temp dip, but who cares as long as you DTD these last few days??? Hope you are catching the eggy as we speak :dust:

Dwrgi  Hope you are enjoying the West Coast, darlin! Get some of that positive zen going :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dash  Glad to get you laughing, its so important for all of us, I think  anytime sweetie!:thumbup: yeah, Im gonna get my DHEA rechecked along w/cortisol, I think. :thumbup: The last time I took it, it wasnt the micronized vegetarian kind, but since I dont usually get much side effects from meds/supps I figured Id try it - learned really fast that I do get side effects!!! :loopy: I know you tried Vitex/agnus/chasteberry (I think there might have been 1 more name for it too? Lol) & it didnt work-thats a really big bummer :growlmad:. But its been working for a lot of the RMC girls both extending & shortening cycles, so I figured Id give it a try :shrug:.

Im so glad you are resolved in getting back to the old Dashka :hugs:!!! Although I love this Dashka, if Old D meant being more relaxed, playful, zen, for you then by all means bring her out!!! :winkwink: Glad you had a nice bike ride  thats gotta be better for your knee than pwr-walking, right? How does it feel? Hope you enjoyed Centreville :hugs::hugs::hugs: (PS - that's pretty cold for mid-Aug???)

DrH  Between myself, Dashka & Dwrgi we can probably answer almost any question about vits & supps! :haha: Weve been at it a while :nope: Dashka is our very own in-house Nutritionist too :thumbup::happydance: so she always has some wise words for us (keeps me in check so I dont go overboard on supps! lol) Congrats on the weight loss :happydance: & hope the EPO works for you :thumbup: So VERY impressed with your flight, shag & work schedule  whoa! And hope you find your zen as it will help you stay stable & balanced during this TTC roller coaster :wacko: :hugs: You are right, your head has to be in it/ready for it, too :thumbup:

LadyH  lurk away! :hugs:

Asry  So lovely to "see you" as always!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Spoiler
OMG, Congrats on your lil boy!!! So, I was dead wrong, but it was funt o just take a guess! lol You must be over the moon, that's so wonderful honey :cloud9::happydance::yipee:

Tiger - :happydance: for 3 follies & a clutch :haha:. You must be SO excited! Cant wait to find out & GL for tomorrow!!! :hugs:

Pad  Im not sure about NY agent, but how about FL agent? (NY is too cold for me :haha:) DO TELL whats in 50 Shades of Pad, Merry Berry & Co Roc, though, please! :winkwink::thumbup: Btw, I know that your thyroid is pretty major when it comes to infertility & RMC. This guy seemed to do a great job explaining both hypo & hyper, if you dont mind a google explanation (but let the Doc give you better advice, of course) https://www.drmalpani.com/thyroid.htm

Purps - yeah, I think Amazon's future is quite secure! I should own part of it by now! Its those darn 1-click purchases, I mean all I have to do is click on 1 little button when I see something I want & its all magically arranged for me & comes to my house all by itself? I mean, who could resist?! (its evil!) :haha: Hope you had a great weekend :hugs:

Owl  Did you ever get AF? I hope not! And I was wondering, if a person Ovs 2x in one cycle, how do they count DPO & is AF supposed to come 14 days after the last Ov? :wacko: hmmm

Ksluice  how goes the 2WW? :dust:

Fro - :hugs: to you & hope you are doing well!

Janey  hows that exercise & alcohol reduction program going? (that just so doesnt sound like fun does it? :haha:) GL :winkwink:

GrkPorn  Ooo, someone looks to be Oing today maybe??? :dust:

BF  GL w/those addresses! :wacko: :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all of the other lovely ladies on this thread, those lurking & then those just visiting (yes, I can see you :haha:) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM  Really didnt think I was gonna O this cycle & never got my smiley despite testing 3-4x/day (in all fairness I didnt remember to test yesterday until 3pm :blush:). But, temps dropped yesterday afternoon so I knew it was coming & just hope I caught it this morning since I was shot-down :gun: last nite. :nope::shrug: Im starting to get a complex, here! :haha: 

OK, back to work - Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## dashka

Pad - those cocktails sound interesting - I'd love to hear what goes in them too!! yes the thyroid thing could definitely be affecting fertility and m/c's....

Lils - you are too funny.... Amazon is very evil but SOOOO Easy isn't it? 
Re: being 'shot down' last night.....:gun: I was also "shot down"... what is there something in the air or something? and we went to bed at 9:30pm -so exhausted from the day... I said DH and I are just 'old fogies":nope:.... Need to clean out the pipes you know before ov comes... you know do I have to spell it out for him or what?:dohh::dohh:

sending everyone :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hey Lils - forgot to say - oh yeah definitely looks like you are gonna ov today...especially if EWCM is gone today.... FX you catch that eggy!!:thumbup:

thanks for asking re: the knee - yeah wasn't so sore as I thought it would be the next day... just have to keep on doing it -that's the trick...:winkwink: Yes it's a lot cooler here - usually happens towards the end of August... but we always get something called "Indian Summer" in September -our last heat wave and then by Thanksgiving (ours is October 8th this year) it's cool again...but who knows the weather has been so screwed up this year -you never know!:winkwink:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - What is it with men, I know?! Aren't they supposed to want it all the time? lol yeah, seriously if we weren't TTC, I think we'd avg 2x/week if that, so we are old fogies too! So glad the knee doesn't hurt too bad - yay! Well, I guess get out there & bike ride "while you can" w/the crazy weather, right?

:hug:


----------



## dashka

Lils - 2X/week (while not TTC) -wow that is pretty good girl!! (I can't say we're anywhere close):blush::blush: I don't know what is going on.... makes me worry sometimes though - damn I wish he got another job where he didn't go to bed so early and have to get up at 3:20am! argh....

I'm pretty sensitive that way - if I give you the hints :pop:and you're not interested - then hey!! I'm not gonna force it ..... just get sad :nope:and give up :shrug: Imagine what TTC has done to our sex life in the last 10 years....:nope::blush: Think he has gotten used to me doing the initiating...

ARGH men!


----------



## dashka

it was time to change my avatar..... it's my favourite flower of all time.... the "Black Eyed Susan"....


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Lils - 2X/week (while not TTC) -wow that is pretty good girl!! (I can't say we're anywhere close):blush::blush: I don't know what is going on.... makes me worry sometimes though - damn I wish he got another job where he didn't go to bed so early and have to get up at 3:20am! argh....
> 
> I'm pretty sensitive that way - if I give you the hints :pop:and you're not interested - then hey!! I'm not gonna force it ..... just get sad :nope:and give up :shrug: Imagine what TTC has done to our sex life in the last 10 years....:nope::blush: Think he has gotten used to me doing the initiating...
> 
> ARGH men!

"If that" (often 1x/wk!). But there's your answer right there - his work schedule! We have no excuse except shear lazy/tiredness :blush:. But we don't care we are both comfy this way... I try not to take getting shot down personally, but when its O time there's no such thing as "no" (or there better be a back-up plan & we better be talking "hours" not days! :haha:) 

And gosh no, I can NOT imagine what TTC does to a :sex: life after 10 years :shock::nope::blush: (you poor dears)!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love the new Avatar!!!!


----------



## owl35

dash - love the new avatar! :flower:
mirium and chicken - sorry for having a crappy ovulation cycle. Don't give up just yet, maybe it's only a little late, no? :hugs:
:hi: lurking ladyH!
tigerlily - good luck with the retrieval tomorrow! Hoping for lots of good eggies :dust:
asryl - :happydance:
lil - thx for asking. :witch: showed up as expected just 2 weeks after last visit. I'm going in for cd4 testing tomorrow to take a look at the mess in there :winkwink:. I assume if you ovulate twice in one cycle they count fresh again from day of second ovulation. I didn't ovulate twice in one cycle, I just squeezed a super short cycle in between :haha:
Happy Monday everybody! :wacko: Back to work...


----------



## Asryellah

dashka said:


> Lils - 2X/week (while not TTC) -wow that is pretty good girl!! (I can't say we're anywhere close):blush::blush: I don't know what is going on.... makes me worry sometimes though - damn I wish he got another job where he didn't go to bed so early and have to get up at 3:20am! argh....
> 
> I'm pretty sensitive that way - if I give you the hints :pop:and you're not interested - then hey!! I'm not gonna force it ..... just get sad :nope:and give up :shrug: Imagine what TTC has done to our sex life in the last 10 years....:nope::blush: Think he has gotten used to me doing the initiating...
> 
> ARGH men!

I'm exactly like you Dash! If I try to "get it on" and get told I'm tired or whatnot :wacko: I get pissed/hurt.. While TTC:ing I felt most of the time just doing it for the duty - I'm not interested in doing it 3 times a week during O-time :dohh: and all it took then was one shot of IUI. 
So now it's like once a month thing!!! :haha::haha: But he is not complaining - yet though :haha::holly:

Oh, and love the Blackeye Susan!! I have it growing on my terrace now!! :)

Oh Lils, I did also try Agnus-castus/chasteberry/vitex once :winkwink::haha: I havent got my last years diary here, but for me I think it delayed O or something weird, so I stopped taking it :shrug:

Thanks guys for your lovely words! They mean so much to me :kiss::hugs:

Now on I'll get back on my lurking mood, but will stay here to keep an eye on you - so you wont get off to Jamaica without me!!!! :jo:


----------



## drhouse

Good evening!!!

How are my lovely ladies on bnb.....
Hope you all are well and not working too hard. 

pad - I think you have recovered from the viral insult that you had the thyroid can fail due to antibodies that attack it, but not destroy it - you may be able to stop your extra thyroxine if its healed. Your doc may need to check your hormones and reduce your dose. How exciting that it's improving. your thyroid is probably the reason why you haven't!!!!! Fix it and then pretty in pink???????????????????? if you aren't happy please please get a second opinion. The othe thing is that it is worth while getting copies of results - TFTs, USSs and keeping them in a big book. That means that you can always take it with you to another doctor. 

Your cocktails sounded yum.. what is a merry berry when its at home????

I hear you girlfriends Dash/Lils/Asry....Baby dancing is more like a prescription event with this 'trying thing' - at the moment but trying to fit in a shag and then not stand up and run off to work is actually quite a pain !!!!!!!!!!!!! If we dont shag at night - i can't see how it can work. I've been trying to lie on my front as I have a retroverted utereus and its thought to aid conception. I am so respectful that my four months trying means that its still a novelty and that i completely get it that it gets harder with time. We were thinking about having date nights around ovulation... 

Dash, Glad to hear that the knee is good as you and darling daughter have just a few cool things going on - no rest for the wicked!!!!

Owl so sorry to hear that AF arrived :( thinking of you. 

Dwrgi - your fur people are SO cute... we would love a dog... however, the landlord wouldn't so - no fur babies yet.... they must be such wonderful people to come home to!!! They are people aren't they!!!!!!! Enjoy your time out west - Pad do you have a husky too? 

Hi Lady H! 

Thinking baby dust for everyone... 

Lils/Dash - can you guys give me any pointers...:flower:

I am currently on a low carb 20g per day diet, for three weeks - i know that ammonium increased in rats, but there is lots of reported data that people get pregnant with 5% weight loss ? Who would know.:thumbup:

I'm taking 150mg of CoEnz Q, Elevit, EPO to ovulation. i can't find the active mucinex agent here - will need to look at Robutussin itself. Will need to go into the pharmacy. Any other stuff I need. I can't take grapefruit as its fruit and that's banned at the moment! When I had my last USS I had 10 follicles at 37 and recent ovulation was seen. Apart from that I am generally pretty healthy (although Ive always been too curvy - but not fat if you know what I mean - I think the impressionists would have loved to paint me!) Whats the Agnus-castus/chasteberry/vitex for????

Also have discovered that if you make sugar free jello with half the water recommended and add 1-2TBSP of psyllium husk - that its like guilt free turkish delight that fills you up! :happydance::happydance: Worth a go girls if you are working on the baby body!!!!!

Big hugs to everyone.... 

Thinking of you all....

RE appt SEPT 5 OMG - then IVF?????? I dont even know whats involved. didn't think that I wanted to! Any other advice lovely ladies????


----------



## purplelou

:hi: everyone!

Ive got nose to grindstone today (well I am working semi hard :haha:) so haven't had much time to pop along. but huge loves to you all!

Tiger - any news lovely?? I hope its all gone well :hugs:

Owl - how did the CD4 testing go ?? :hugs:

LadyH :hugs: to you chicky. miss you, hope you are having a nice break!

DrH - re the RE - do you get to pick your RE?? (not sure how it works there) I hope you get a fab one!

Dashka - I love the new pic - are those flowers also called Rudbekkia (or something) they are sooo pretty!

again big smoochy :kiss: to anyone Ive missed.... hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## padbrat

I bloomin knew it was my thyroid messing everything up! Bloomin Drs (no offence resident Drs on here) don't seem that bothered ... just constantly mess with the doseage. DrH my flu was years and years ago so def over that. The ultrasound showed severe scarring... I am assuming that is bad lol.

As proclaimed previously I am a dufus at all this.... and have never done IVF. I have done DE though, so I guess that is half an IVF lol. At first it was daunting with the whole schedule of drugs and timings... but actually it was straight forward. Dwrgi or Tiger might be able to help more...

Dash love your black eye!! 

OMG I rocking around the lounge to the Killers Mr Brightside... I just can't looks its killing meeee... taking control.... jealousy Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside

Wahooooo! 

Come on ladies ... what do you rock round the living room to!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Ps... Nope am not telling you all my secret ingredients.... you will have to try them when I am rich and famous! Hahhaaa

Merry Berry has raspberries, lemons... blackberries... and some other stuff lol..

Ooooo now a bit of Taio .....

'Cause we gon' rock this club
We gon' go all night
We gon' light it up
Like it's dynamite!
'Cause I told you once
Now I told you twice
We gon' light it up
Like it's dynamite!

yeah my Ipod play list is rocking it today!!!!


----------



## padbrat

CD 29... nothing happening... except sore boobies...


----------



## LilSluz

Top 'O the Mornin to you ladies!

I'll catch up more later, but wanted to pop in for a quickie to share this with you. I was greeted by this first thing this morning as I walked out the door for my power-walk. Perhaps this means that one of us will be getting their rainbow baby really soon??? :winkwink: (a girl can hope! :happydance:)


(Course I tried to get the whole thing in 1 pic but quickly found out no matter how far you back up, you can't get the whole sky in one pic :dohh: :haha: Watch, I'll try it again next time, too...)
 



Attached Files:







038-crop.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2









040-crop.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LilSluz

Owl - :growlmad::nope: So sorry :witch: came!!! Are you a magician or something, fitting in mini cycles & all that? :haha:

Tiger - GL today!!! :hugs:

Purps - :hugs: Try not to work too halfway-hard today! :haha:

Dwrgi - hope you are enjoying your mini vacay, girlie :hugs:

Dash - You'll never guess what they called me in Elementary school when I had a big ole shiner from playing TV tag (& running square into a baseball bat while the kid was practicing his swing :dohh::haha: That shoulda told me a lot - at 7!!!) :haha: :hugs:

DrH - Dash can probs answer a little better. But if you can't take gf juice you "may" want to consider balancing yoru pH using drops (vitamin store) as many believe that is why it works, but there may be additional reasons too (gf juice was an old wives tale but it seems to really work!). Also, I posted this list a while back but time for a repost. Warning - it can be very overwhelming! But, don't take it as you must take all of these things. I prefer to post this list so that ladies can kinda use their own intuition/gut feelings as to what may help them, as I believe that we all have at least some of the answers inside of us (its just getting to them that's the problem!). Oh & date nights around O sounds great - you do have to start being "creative" or its like robotic... :flower:

*Crazy List of Supps:*
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...topic=226042.0

Pad - you ROCK ON party girl! :dance::bunny::ninja::headspin: I rock out/get my groove on almost every morning. Its amazing what some upbeat music & exercise does for the PMA when you start your day like that right? :thumbup: Scarring?! :shock: I think that happens when thyrioid is too elevated for too long??? What can they do about that - is it impaired forever now? I do know w/thyroid to make sure they monitor it very carefully - like you should be getting tested monthly at LEAST! Especially w/that scarring - unless that happened prior to your discovery & meds. Keep us updated & just keep rockin on sister! :happydance::thumbup: Btw, don't think I haven't noticed you are on a single-woman march & boycotting FF this month :haha: :winkwink: :hugs:

Now back to work - one more week of craziness I think (hopefully)... Big luvs & :hugs: to all of you lovely women!!! :dust: to those in 2WW!


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> CD 29... nothing happening... except sore boobies...

Uh-oh, going triple-post here, sorry! 

Pad, do you know when you O'd & did you dtd around O?


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> Top 'O the Mornin to you ladies!
> 
> I'll catch up more later, but wanted to pop in for a quickie to share this with you. I was greeted by this first thing this morning as I walked out the door for my power-walk. Perhaps this means that one of us will be getting their rainbow baby really soon??? :winkwink: (a girl can hope! :happydance:)
> 
> 
> (Course I tried to get the whole thing in 1 pic but quickly found out no matter how far you back up, you can't get the whole sky in one pic :dohh: :haha: Watch, I'll try it again next time, too...)

Ohhh pretty!!!
I hope its a sign!!!


----------



## owl35

Lil - what a great picture! It must be a sign waking up to something so beautiful! And yes, my uterus is a magician - she knows all kind of tricks :juggle:

pad - I'm rocking around to fun.'s "some nights" lately. I turn it up really loud and scream along. Doesn't help me in the morning though because I'm such a grump in the morning and I just can't stand any kind of noise. I need at least an hour before I function properly... :coffee:

tiger - good luck! Hope all goes well! :dust:

purps - :hi: Had cd4 test done this morning and waiting for blood results - if that turns out ok, I might be good to go for my next clomid/iui cycle :happydance:

Back to work! Have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## padbrat

He he he... still have it all rocking on in my head... ahhh such a funny world I live in!

Lils... I am totally boycotting FF this month... we are not friends! Hahaha... will start again next month I think. If I decide we are friends again... just wasn't any point with the move and all that... no idea if I OV'd... let alone when! Wont do any good anyway with my blooming thyroid misbehaving! Dont think the NHS will do anything about it and certainly wont test me every month! 

Anyways... Tiger how did it go?

Owl.. am with ya... I need breakfast and a coffee before anything! 

Purps hows that half working doing for ya? LOL


----------



## LilSluz

Asry - I totally forgot this morning to ask you (as I need about 3 hrs to wake up!) - you said vitex delayed O, but did you have short cycles to begin with (was it a good thing)?

Owl - :haha: (uterine tricks). Let us know how CD4 results are - FX!

Pad - Maybe you & FF will kiss :kiss: & make up next cycle :haha:. But as far as NHS, that would be really bad if they didn't kick it up a notch? :growlmad: I mean, your numbers were pretty high & the scarring alone...??? :grr: 

Well, I came on again because I must say goodbye as I am not going to have a computer for 3 WHOLE DAYS :shock::shock::shock::nope: :grr::trouble: I am not sure how I am going to survive....but alas, I shall do my best to carry on! [hand on head, sigh...] Computer is sick & has to go to the Dr. :nope: As you guys know, 3 days is like a month on BNB! So, farewell, my pretties - until we meet again! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm expecting everyone to be pregnant when I get back, so get to it :sex:! haha:)

(BNB too tough to maneuver over the phone & blocked on work computer as talking pregnancy may violate National Security or something :winkwink:) 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## janey211

UGH! So I totally though I had this OPK thing down. I was testing 2x a day and thought I caught my surge last thursday. It wasn't as dark as the test line but it was close and then everyday after it got lighter and lighter. We did the deed 2x then I had to leave for the weekend. So today I am having major symptoms. ( stabbing pains and EWCM) so I took a test to to ease my mind. And it is positive and positive can be. UGH!!! now I am panicing and feel like I don't know what the heck I am doing. I guess I should feel good that I listened to my body but I still feel uneasy! Also, I am CD18 today, is that really late? In going back 3 months, I was as early as CD 12 and now laste as CD 18. What is going on??


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
sorry really busy at work today so didn't get on earlier!

Lils - beautiful rainbow! :thumbup: oh I hope it is a sign! Oh you poor Black Eyed - - - - - ! I swear it was my favourite flower before I e-met you! :hugs::kiss: I don't see the list of supplement when I click on the link you gave Dr.H ??? :shrug: Maybe I have to be a member of that site? OH NOOOO!!! no computer????:saywhat: what are we going to do???:shrug::paper::comp::trouble: Oh please come back soon!!!:hugs::kiss:

Owl - oh sorry hun - AF twice in one month!! Has she no mercy!!!??? Does the doc think that was AF -the short one? I have heard of women who bleed mid-month.... Hope the Day 4 testing goes great so you can get on with things!:thumbup::hugs:

Asry (and Lils) - thanks for making me feel better :hugs: I thought I was the only one out there who had that prob!!!:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - hope you are totally relaxing there hun....:sleep::sleep::hugs:

Purps - Don't work too hard! :hugs:yes I think the real name for the flower is Rudbekkia (or that is the family it's from)... but don't quote me!:winkwink:

Pad - OMG that damn thyroid!! :dohh: Glad you are spazzing out to your favourite tunes in the living room!:thumbup: You go girl!!! We spaz out occassionaly with AD - we especially like English Beat (ska music), The Police, or anything really - ranging from Michael Jackson to Florence and the Machine... Have to do it more :thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Tiger - how did it go today??? :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Janey - OMG when I first read your post I thought you had a positive pregnancy test!.... so I guess you mean OPK right?.. I think it can fluctuate -but sometimes I hear that our bodies try to release an egg and for whatever reason it doesn't and then can try again later that month....
Good luck!! :hugs:

Dr H - Re: retroverted uterus --hmm... I never knew they suggested lying on your stomach - but it makes sense! I don't know what I have anymore - as years ago they told me mine was tipped the other way and for years I thought that and went to another doctor and she said it wasn't... I need to ask this RE.
Re: nutrition advice - (okay you may regret you asked me :blush:):haha::haha:.... I am a real advocate of eating whole foods as much as possible... so not really a pusher of low carb diets or cutting fruit (or sweeter veggies like carrots) out. I believe you can lose weight by just taking out the bad stuff and filling with highly nutritious stuff (don't get me wrong - I have treats too)...But I don't like the idea of cutting out carrots or fruits because they have "sugar".... Also be careful you don't eat TOO MUCH protein -as the body can get really acidic - so you need to balance it with TONS of veggies if you do that. Make sure you still eat lots of good carbs - ie. yams/sweet potatoes, oatmeal, whole grain brown rice, quinoa are all good choices.... If you want to try the grapefruit juice -and are worried about the sugar - then eat the whole grapefruit - don't scoop it out with a spoon - peel it and eat it so the white pith is there and the fiber will help keep sugar down. Any time you eat something sweet ie. chocolate - try to have with a few almonds/walnuts to keep sugar from spiking and will keep you from craving more. As for the jello - well the psyllium is a good idea - but I don't like jello - it's void of nutrition - so make a smoothie instead!
(especially hate anything sugar-free - as artificial sweeteners are no good in my books)... SORRY I bet you are sorry you asked now!! :dohh::nope:
Sometimes the liver needs a boost when trying to lose weight - start your day with a room temperature glass of water and fresh juice of lemon (1/4-1/2 lemon) I would cut up a bunch and leave them ready in a airtight container... then wait half an hour before you eat anything. This gives digestion a kick -start!!

As for supplements - 
-you can increase your CoQ10 to 300-400mg/day
-Take Fish oils (you can take all month long or take more after you're done with the EPO at ov)
- if you want to be more 'alkaline' you could add 'chlorophyll' drops to your water
- some of us who suspect we may have a clotting issue take baby aspirin and 5mg of folic acid/day (I don't know yet - but my sister had that issue)
- if your luteal phase is short - you can try to lengthen it by taking a B-Complex with high Pantothenic Acid (B5) and B6 in it.
- some people say cinnamon helps to lengthen a follicular phase (so I usually put 1/2 tsp in my smoothie in morning) between AF and Ov.... - also even if this isn't a problem for you - Cinnamon is great for maintaining blood sugar levels...
- things that help with egg quality - CoQ10, Cenitol (myo-inositol), Omega 3's, Royal Jelly

I can go on and on....:haha::haha::winkwink: Sorry you asked now???

Good luck with your RE app't on Sept 5th - Hey mine is Sept 4th!:happydance:

AFM - I am getting a bit sad working with a co-worker who is 8 months pregnant practically.... She is getting on my nerves a bit and now it's going to cause me more work -which makes me even more resentful!
Argh.....So hard to watch her with the giant belly and complain about how she is feeling... and so on.... She goes on mat leave in Oct.. I just hope that by the time she comes back next September that I will be gone on mat leave myself!!!
One can dream right??? :thumbup::winkwink:


hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## dashka

Dr. H - wanted to share one of my recipes with you:


Quinoa &#8220;Tabouli&#8221; (a great summer recipe!)

Serves 4

This Middle Eastern Salad is traditionally made with bulgur wheat&#8230;try it with the most nutritious &#8220;grain&#8221; of all &#8211; QUINOA! (pronounced &#8220;Keen-wa&#8221;) It is gluten-free, high in calcium, protein, iron, fibre &#8211;you name it!
Note: Quinoa cooks just like rice (but a lot quicker than brown rice!) Cook 1 cup rinsed quinoa with 2 cups water for approximately 20 minutes (with lid on) It should fluff up like rice. Always add salt no sooner than the last 5-10 minutes of cooking.

3 cups quinoa, cooked and cooled (be sure to rinse grain in fine strainer before cooking to remove bitter coating) 1 cup grain = 3 cups cooked
2-3 tomatoes (plum/roma) (diced)
1 clove garlic, pressed
1 cup parsley (finely chopped)
½ cup extra virgin olive oil (cold pressed)
1 tbsp. basil (fresh, finely chopped)
2-3 chopped green onions 
juice of 1 ½ lemons
to taste	sea salt
pinch cinnamon (optional)
2 Tbsp. fresh mint (chopped) or 1 tsp. dried mint
whole lettuce leaves (romaine)

Place all ingredients (except lettuce) in a mixing bowl and toss together lightly. Chill for 1 hour or more to allow flavours to blend. Wash and dry lettuce leaves and use them to line a salad bowl. Add tabouli and garnish with a few sprigs of parsley. Enjoy!


----------



## dashka

and Dr H - here is my Smoothie recipe (I think I may have posted a long time ago) The Chia seeds fill you up and are more nutritious than psyllium...

My favourite morning smoothie &#8230; Protein, Omega 3s, super-antioxidants, fibre and loads of amazing energy! The raw cacao powder and gogi berries give it a nice flavour and energy kick- You don&#8217;t taste any spinach in there-trust me! I make mine in the Magic Bullet blender and just take the cup to sip on my drive to work. Great way to start the day!

Combine these ingredients in blender:
1 cup Almond Milk
½ cup water
2 handfuls of organic baby spinach (pre-washed)
1/2 frozen banana 
handful of fresh (or frozen) blueberries 
1 tbsp. organic Gogi berries
1 tbsp. organic milled ( ground) Chia seeds 
1 tsp. organic RAW cacao powder (excellent antioxidant and energizing properties)
½ tsp. organic maca powder (optional) - you don't have to use this -it does change flavour

Once the above area blended, then add these and blend for only 10-12 seconds: (very important not to over-process these and add at the end-especially the fish oil)
2 tbsp. protein powder (ie. Pumpkin seed (or hemp) protein powder)
1-2 tsp. Fish oil (lemon flavoured)

If too thick you can add more water when you blend the last ingredients&#8230;.


----------



## Maddy40

Ohhh Dash I must go and read the info on the supplements and vitamins. Just had a bunch of bloodwork done too, so that might shed some light on what's going on with me. Feeling like AF is coming, so perhaps a new start next cycle with new vitamins is in order.


----------



## moondust7

Hi all! Just joined BnB. I'm 37, and am trying for my first baby. We've tried for 3 cycles now. We're taking a break this cycle, but will start trying again next cycle. I joined BnB because of the CoQ10 post... wow - really exciting results there with lots of BFP's! I'm taking a bunch of vitamins, and just added CoQ10 to the mix. So far, I'm taking a RainbowLight Prenatal One vitamin, RainbowLite Prenatal DHA Smart Essentials, 400mg Vit E, 1000mg vit C, extra 400mg folic acid, Calcium, and 200mg CoQ10. I'll probably up the CoQ10 to 400mg this week. I was taking EPA a while back, and stopped but I need to get back on them the first 2 weeks of the month b/c I really noticed an increase in CM when I was taking them!! Hope you're all having a great week!


----------



## padbrat

Dash... spaking out? Mwahhaaa... that must have a different meaning over here to where you are! Hehehe... but I get what you mean... also love the Police! 

Every breath you take... every move you make... I'll be watching you...

Kinda spooky stalkerish lyrics eh!

Love the quinoa recipe! My friend swears by it so I have started with it as an alternative to cous cous. I add walnuts, sesame and pumpkin seed. Also tastes great with some cranberry wendsleydale cheese crumbled in... oppps naughty!

Lils! Lils... can you feel us calling you! 

Maddie.. has the witch come? I am on CD 30 and nothing... not a twinge... nothing..
Welcome Moon!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi everyone,

Aww, thanks again for the luck - always welcome! I'm doing this from my phone as laptop is being arsey (technical term!).

I had a bit of a bad reaction after the sedation, so was stuck at the hospital sometime. The Dr managed to get to the left ovary - might explain the pain! - and they managed to get 14 eggs. I was not expecting anywhere near that number, but still not out of the woods. Should hear from embryologist today, so we'll find out if they found any viable sperm in husband's frozen samples & if so, how it's going *entering nervous mode*

Again, it's out of our hands, so just have to hope for the best...

Love & :hugs:

C xx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Embryologist just called, they injected 9 eggs, but there's no fertilisation, so we're done. I can't even have a bloody drink tonight because of the antibiotics. Bo**ocks!

C xx


----------



## purplelou

Welcome Moondust :flower: 

:hi: to everyone else! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## owl35

tigerlily1975 said:


> Embryologist just called, they injected 9 eggs, but there's no fertilisation, so we're done. I can't even have a bloody drink tonight because of the antibiotics. Bo**ocks!
> 
> C xx

:hug: I'm so so sorry to hear that! Hang in there. And I hope you feel better soon. My apologies for not knowing your story better, but are you going to try this again maybe? I can see from your signature that this was your first try. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Tiger - I am so sorry - that's crappy! big :hugs: 
is there a next step?? (sorry if I am too pushy/nosey/your not ready to think about that yet etc)

is it metronidazole you are on?? (if it's a different abx - an odd drinkie wouldn't hurt, just def don't drink if it's those)


----------



## dashka

tigerlily1975 said:


> Embryologist just called, they injected 9 eggs, but there's no fertilisation, so we're done. I can't even have a bloody drink tonight because of the antibiotics. Bo**ocks!
> 
> C xx

Oh Tiger - I am sooo sorry hun....:nope: I feel gutted for you...:cry: I know there is nothing I can say to help things.... but know that we are here if you want to yell and scream and vent your feelings.... Be kind to yourself and sending HUGE hugs your way :hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## dashka

padbrat said:


> Dash... spaking out? Mwahhaaa... that must have a different meaning over here to where you are! Hehehe... but I get what you mean... also love the Police!
> 
> Every breath you take... every move you make... I'll be watching you...
> 
> Kinda spooky stalkerish lyrics eh!
> 
> Love the quinoa recipe! My friend swears by it so I have started with it as an alternative to cous cous. I add walnuts, sesame and pumpkin seed. Also tastes great with some cranberry wendsleydale cheese crumbled in... oppps naughty!
> 
> Lils! Lils... can you feel us calling you!
> 
> Maddie.. has the witch come? I am on CD 30 and nothing... not a twinge... nothing..
> Welcome Moon!

Pad - oops -what does "spaking" out mean??? I said "spazzing" out.... meaning you are dancing violently around your living room...:haha:

Glad you love quinoa too - the cranberry, nuts and cheese idea sounds scrumcious!:winkwink::hugs:

BTW - "Every Breathe you Take" by the Police is my absolute ALL TIME favorite song.... I know I'm weird - it's a bit haunting... but I've loved it always - so much feeling in that song...:thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Hi Maddy - I hope you figure things out - and next cycle is bang-on normal!

Welcome MoonDust! -:flower: it sounds like you've got some good vitamins/supps happening.... I should say be careful with the Vitamin C - 1000 mg... I've heard conflicting arguments about Vitamin C with fertility - I think it helps with some things but also not good in some ways - I have to Google some more.

Hello to everyone else out there today!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Tiger, that is exactly what happened to me last year (although we only had two eggs, but none fertilized). It is the worst feeling in the world ever. Such a huge anti-climax, as you get yourself all mentally prepared for a full IVF cycle. That is truly truly cra**y, and will use the fu&&ety Fu** as it is perfect for this occasion. Just curious, but did you do ICSI or IMSI? IMSI might be something to think about for next time, as I don't want you to give up because of this set back. Thinking of you and sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, Axxx

Dash-those recipes sound terrific. I'm defo going to try the quinoa (and thanks for the pronunciation, cos I was saying it phonetically). Big :hugs:

Janey-hi lovely. Get to it, if you're Oing now!!! Good luck! :hugs:

Lils-how will we cope without you for three whole days! Bad PC!! Hope you're okay lovely!! Rainbow pics were fab! Can somebody tell me please how to load photos on here-I am a dufus at that! :hugs::hugs:

Pad-I LOVE Mr Brightside!!! I also love 'All These Things I've Done'-I got soul but I'm not a soldier! Yes! Rock on!!! I love track 7 on Lady Gaga's latest CD-I don't speak German but I will if you like; I love the Foos (my God, I could EAT Dave Grohl alive. OH calls him Dave Growbag, but that sounds like sour grapes to me), and I love Duran Duran. Stereophonics' 'Bartender and the thief' (FANTASTIC), and anything rock pop really! Strangely, they were playing The Police's 'I'll be watching you' over brekkie in hotel this morning, and I said to OH the lyrics suggested a stalker!!! What a weird coincidence!!! BTW, back to BnB, hope the witch stays away for the next 9 months! FX for you lovely!! xxx

Dr H-good advice here re. omega 3, CoQ10, etc. Vit E is also important, D6 for implantation. The list is so long, I'll try to dig deep into my brain. But good luck! IVF is a breeze really, it's the thought of it that's the worst. :hugs:

Purps-hi lovely!! :hugs:

Welcome Moondust! Good luck!

Owl-good luck with the tests. :hugs:

Maddy-love the attitude. New cycle new start!!! Good luck! 

Lots of hugs to everybody and hope you're all okay!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Had fab few days away; really re-connected with OH too, which was fab. I sooooooo love that part of the world, was a real wrench coming back, only for MIL to SALIVATE over my OH (ych a fi). Get a life woman! Well, am coming to terms with not being able to conceive myself, but am certainly not ruling DE out. Just need a bit more time to process. Ho hum, will get there, I'm sure. Now, I need to diet after eating nothing but high fat for four days! 

Big :flower::flower::flower::flower: to everybody!


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - welcome back hun! :thumbup:so glad you got to re-connect with OH.... funny how TTC doesn't seem all that important when we get away from our everyday lives ???:shrug: We need to win the lottery so we can take a trip around the world and f*@K it all!

Take your time deciding re: DE.... and don't put too much pressure on yourself..

Glad you had a great time!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## moondust7

Padbrat, Purplelou, Dashka, Dwrgi, Thanks for the welcome!! I'm so glad I found this forum! I see a bunch of ladies have younger husbands too... I'm 37 and hubby is 29.

Tigerlily, I am so sorry - I wish I knew something more to say. :hugs:I hope maybe you'll be able to have a little drinkie soon!!

Janey, Do you think you could be ovulating twice a month (is that possible?!)? Or maybe your body is doing the thing where it gears up to ovulate but then waits a few days and finally decides to release one later? That's definitely confusing but it does sound like you're ovulating at least once, so that's great news!! I did the OPK's the past 2 months and am mostly sure I got a positive half-way through my cycle, but those things are so hard to read. I stopped doing the OPK after I got the positive, but now I'm wondering if I should do them for the week following the positive too to see if I get a positive again. 

Dashka, Wow, I didn't know that 1000mg of Vit C could interfere with fertility. I'll have to do some reading too and see what I find! Thanks for the tip!! I take a lot of vitamin C to help ward off colds, but if it interferes with makin babies, I'll take a cold instead. I'm also drinking at lesat a cup a day of whole milk, as I keep reading that's supposed to be a huge help. I can't say I've noticed any difference in drinking it other than it makes it easier to gain weight! But it's so delicious, so I'm enjoying the excuse to drink whole fat milk.

Hope you all are having a good Wednesday!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Tiger I'm so so sorry honey :hugs: especially for you :hugs:

Lils I think you looked at my chart while I was messing about with it :blush: 

Welcome moondust :thumbup:

AFM I got a positive OPK but FF doesn't agree. I'm now unsure if I O this month :nope: I thought I was doing really well but my Cycles are getting worse. Is there any chance that my possible chemical in July has messed up my cycle this month.

I have just applied for a new job, which is only 6 miles down the road and next door to the best nursery in town. Pay rise too. I so want this job [-o&lt;

We also had a full rainbow last night all the way over our house it was beautiful. Then about midnight I lay in bed with the curtains open (I often do that because we are in the middle of nowhere and on a clear night the stars are amazing) and I saw 2 shooting stars. What do you think ladies a positive sign I hope so.


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Tiger I'm so so sorry honey :hugs: especially for you :hugs:
> 
> Lils I think you looked at my chart while I was messing about with it :blush:
> 
> Welcome moondust :thumbup:
> 
> AFM I got a positive OPK but FF doesn't agree. I'm now unsure if I O this month :nope: I thought I was doing really well but my Cycles are getting worse. Is there any chance that my possible chemical in July has messed up my cycle this month.
> 
> I have just applied for a new job, which is only 6 miles down the road and next door to the best nursery in town. Pay rise too. I so want this job [-o&lt;
> 
> We also had a full rainbow last night all the way over our house it was beautiful. Then about midnight I lay in bed with the curtains open (I often do that because we are in the middle of nowhere and on a clear night the stars are amazing) and I saw 2 shooting stars. What do you think ladies a positive sign I hope so.

Those are all positive signs lovely!!! I hope you get your BFP very soon, Axxx
P.S. I haven't seen a shooting star in years! On the night that I did, I met my first real love. Sigh!!! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

tigerlily1975 said:


> Embryologist just called, they injected 9 eggs, but there's no fertilisation, so we're done. I can't even have a bloody drink tonight because of the antibiotics. Bo**ocks!
> 
> C xx

Dammit :grr::grr: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi, I think like me with the adoption, it will take a little time for the DE thing to sink in and tell you whether you want to do it or not, so just keep sleeping on it my friend :hugs::hugs::hugs:

chicken, that sounds lovely with rainbows and shooting stars, must be a good sign, fingers crossed you get that job :hugs::hugs:

Lils, 3 days away - that is not allowed :brat: :haha:

Pad, you are a nutter :haha::haha::hugs:

Moondust - welcome :flower:

:hi: hi everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FlyFlorida

Mirium, Purple, Dwr,
Sry for the late reaponse/thank you. I've been involved with work (therapuetic)! Thanks for the advice! I finally got a pos OPK. Things are back to normal. I feel like I am now past the denial and sadness stages of infertility. Is there a stage after? ;) Acceptance? I feel less anxious, and more at peace. At least for now! Thanks ladies :) I'm in the 2ww, and no longer even care to take a PG test. If it will, it will. Expectations are low, but I'm no longer stressed.
Ciao!


----------



## Asryellah

Tigerlily, so sorry to hear the results :hugs::hugs:hope you feel better soon :flower:



LilSluz said:


> Asry - I totally forgot this morning to ask you (as I need about 3 hrs to wake up!) - you said vitex delayed O, but did you have short cycles to begin with (was it a good thing)?

Ok, I checked my journal and I rememberd it wrong, it shortened my cycle, thats what it did. I always had O around cd15-19 and short LP so it was not good. Anyways its said to be natures clomid (!!), and after that I started 6 months of real clomid and that did no good to me either so...:wacko:
But there are lots of women who swear by it, and do get bfps:happydance:!!! So no harm trying :flower:

My reflexologist tought me to start drinking this "molkosan" drink which balances PH, and take Sepia officinalis-pills, took those too (what didn't I try :haha:) anyways, from those I do have a good feeling - but thats prob just becouse of the success happend round taking those.

:hugs::kiss: to you all!!:flower:


----------



## padbrat

Awwww Tiger... frikin holy crapola! Can't believe it! I am raging for you chick! That is completely PANTS!!!! Giant grey stinky PANTS!!!!

What a huge coincidence that me and Dash were talking about Every Breath You Take and you heard it on hols! OOOOO freaky maleaky!! How was the break? Where did you get to? Am trying to look at options for Xmas for me, OH and the dog... would be nice to not have to do the family thing for once I think! Any ideas?

Dash I am not as organised as you to do a recipe... I just bung it all in, have a taste and adjust accordingly! LOL

What the heck are those pills you were taking Asry??? 

Fly... you and me are thinking the same!!

Butterfly... what news on the adoption process? What stage are you up to?

Chicken I so want to see a picture of the night sky from your window... sounds magical!

So... today I will mostly be listening too..... B.O.B

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars... I could really use a wish right now, wish right now...

(Just for Chicken) x


----------



## nessaw

hi all have been lurking a while.

tiger-so sorry about ur results.hope ur doing a little better.x

moondust-welcome.

dwrgi-did u take the dogs on ur trip?we keep looking for nice places.glad u and oh had a grt time.

much love and baby dust to all the lovely ladies on this thread.

afm not much going on.in 2ww and symptom spotting like crazy as no school to take my mind of it.have got boyf on wellman conception so fingers crossed that helps.my doctor who knows the history and said to make appt to discuss has apparently left the practise so am a bit in limbo.still waiting for clinic referral 3 weeks after being re-referred and no one to talk to.i can't face retelling the story to another doctor!depending on the day that can be smiles or tears .

hope everyone has a lovely day.am off to the farm with my cousin and her kids.

vx


----------



## grkprn

Tiger - I'm so sorry to hear about your results....sending you BIG :hugs:

Moondust - Welcome!:flower: Lovely group of ladies on this thread :thumbup: I think you will like it here!

Padbrat, Dash and Dwrgi -- is it weird that I was currently listening to the Police when I was reading your thread? Coincidence? I think not!

AFM - Currently on CD20, the crazy CBFM has not given me a peak reading yet, only highs. Although, FF said I ovulated on CD17...hmmm...I felt some cramping a few days ago. Well, time will tell!! :shrug:

I also used softcups and mucinex -- really could tell a difference in CM with the mucinex. And the softcups were very easy to insert. If you've ever used a diaphragm or cervical cap, it inserts the same way. And I tried the SMEP plan...my poor DH...:sex: and more :sex:!

Anyone else use a CBFM (now or in the past) and never get a peak? I'm assuming that I just missed my LH surge between tests.:dohh:

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day!! Wishing you all the best and sending lots and lots of :hug: and :dust:!


----------



## LilSluz

Tiger - Oh no!!! I am so, so sorry honey :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I think u had explained u only had 1 cyle via NHS? :nope: Any chance 4any followup cycles - at all??? I'm so sorry honey - sending big huge :hug: to u. Post when u can...

(sorry - on my phone!)


----------



## moondust7

grkprn - this thread is awesome! It gives me lots of hope and the support is so wonderful. :flower:

chickenchaser - oh I looooove shooting stars!! That's definitely a lucky sign! I used to wish on the first star I'd see at night (haven't done that in years).

butterfly - hi!!

nessaw, it's so hard *not* to symptom spot!! I never noticed what my body was doing so much until I started TTC. The first 2 months I swore I was pregnant, but nope. Now I notice symptoms all the time LOL. 

It's funny you all keep mentioned the Police. I can hear that song in my head (Every Breath You Take) every time one of you mentions it....

We're taking a break from TTC this month... our kitty got really sick last week, so we had to take her to the animal ER. They couldn't figure out exactly what was wrong, other than she had some sort of infection (very high white blood cell counts) in her stomach/intestinal area... they gave her a shot of antibiotics and within about 2 days she was 100% better. But of course a couple days later, I started wondering what it could have been and I realized that a digestive system infection for a young kitty (she's 14 months old) could be toxoplasmosis!!! So, of course I freaked out, did tons of reading, called a dr here asking if I should get a test for toxo b/c we're TTC... did some more reading online... and finally came to the conclusion that we should just wait a month to TTC again. My reasons are that for a normal, healthy adult, if you get toxo, you start producing antibodies to it and your body gets rid of it within a couple weeks, and you never have symptoms. It's also extremely rare to pass it along to a baby if you get it before you conceive (unless it's immediately before). If you get a fever and have flu-like symptoms, then it's more of a chronic case, and you need antibiotics and should wait 6 months to conceive. I decided not to get tested for it, b/c you can still have high amounts of the antibodies that indicate a "recent" infection up to TWO years after you've had it! (there are 2 types of antibodies you produce, and the amounts of each vary depending on how long ago you were exposed). So, meh... I'll just wait a month and make sure I don't get the flu. If I do, I'm totally getting tested and getting antibiotics, but otherwise, I'll assume I'm fine. My hubby changes the litter now that we're TTC and he knows about toxo. We call our kitty "toxo-kitty" now. She doesn't seem to mind. LOL I just wish I could try this month... but I think it's better to wait this one out just in case.


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: ladies! Attempting 2at least keep up some from phone but this is 2hard :growlmad: & gotta get back 2work. But Ill fix that link whenever I get my computer back & post proper!

Dwrgi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take ur time honey, there's no need 4rush decision on that one...

Luvs 2everyone else & welcome Moonbeam :flower:! 

Guess I hav2 start preparing 4 Hurricane Isaac 2nite! :shock::wacko: I just HAD 2say it didn't I Fro?! :dohh::growlmad:. If you're lurking get 2the gas station now as its already a mad house out there... Hopefully Ill get my computer back b4 Hurricane comes (Sun/Mon?) so I can post proper - lots 2say but this really sux on phone so just sending big luvs 2all u lovely ladies & hugs to those going thru tough times - so sorry! :hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad I will try my best to get a photo for you but past experience says night sky photos don't often come out. XXX But yes it is beautiful.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Chicken - GL with getting that job!:thumbup: Great signs with rainbows and shooting stars....:thumbup: I don't think I've ever seen a shooting star in my life...:hugs:

FlyF - yay on +OPK and moving forward :thumbup: Yes stress is a big factor (although most doctors will say it has nothing to do with infertility - I don't agree)

Pad - I am like you -don't follow the recipes much -just love cookbooks to get ideas from... I have many recipes already typed up from my days when I was doing nutritional consultations - so had them on hand...:hugs: Yes let's agree that we can make a wish on airplanes in the night sky.....nice one.:thumbup::hugs:
(but we don't want them to FALL like the stars....:winkwink:)

Nessaw - GL with the Doc situation - oh I hear you re: having to re-tell your story to people - it gets really depressing... I find my story is so long that I have it written out on paper (in point form) so when I get to the doc -it is less for me to remember details and I can just ramble it off (reading) without actually connecting to emotions as much... Good luck!!:thumbup::hugs:

Grkprn - I think we should make THE POLICE our official TTC band... that is pretty cool I'd say...:thumbup: BTW - your chart is looking good! Sorry I don't use the CBFM (only the opk strips):hugs:

Lils - how are you doing hun - hope you get the computer back tomorrow!!!
we miss you!!:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - what are you up to hun ? Hope you are enjoying the sunshine and the rest of your holidays ....:hugs::kiss:

Hello to everyone I missed!!!:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

AFM - CD11 today -nearly had a heart attack this morning when I put my temp in and FF said I ovulated 3 days ago on CD8.... I said 'impossible'!! as all my opks have been negative until today and then I got a +opk today and entered it and FF changed it's mind... thank God... I was getting worried there.:shrug:
So think I'm either going to ovulate today or tomorrow. Going to acupuncture tonight.... she does it differently if you are before ov or after ov so not sure what to tell her as it may be today! :shrug: Oh well -at least it will be relaxing...

xoxo Baby dust to all!:hugs:


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> :hi: ladies! Attempting 2at least keep up some from phone but this is 2hard :growlmad: & gotta get back 2work. But Ill fix that link whenever I get my computer back & post proper!
> 
> Dwrgi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take ur time honey, there's no need 4rush decision on that one...
> 
> Luvs 2everyone else & welcome Moonbeam :flower:!
> 
> Guess I hav2 start preparing 4 Hurricane Isaac 2nite! :shock::wacko: I just HAD 2say it didn't I Fro?! :dohh::growlmad:. If you're lurking get 2the gas station now as its already a mad house out there... Hopefully Ill get my computer back b4 Hurricane comes (Sun/Mon?) so I can post proper - lots 2say but this really sux on phone so just sending big luvs 2all u lovely ladies & hugs to those going thru tough times - so sorry! :hug:

Oh Lils - we cross posted!!! oh hun I saw the hurricane news this morning coming to Florida early next week -EEKK!!! STAY AWAY FROM MY LILS and FRO!!!:grr::grr: Seriously - I hope it isn't too bad and that it misses you somehow....:thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Moondust - hope kitty is okay now :hugs:- but that is a good idea to wait out the month just in case re: toxo.... (mind you I don't know anything about it - only have a dog)..
Good luck!!

Asry - hi hun!! nice to hear from you - I just looked up the "Molkosan"... it sounds like it works much like probiotics... I take probiotics every morning and just recently started having 1/2 glass of kefir before bed (like yogurt -but much more beneficial -this one has 10 strains of bacteria added) As for the 'sepia' -that is interesting - I just looked it up as I'm totally into homeopathic stuff - and it says it is the ink from cuttlefish...traditionally used to treat menstrual and menopausal symptoms....
Hope you are doing well hun.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

okay sorry me again - but just read something have to share..... I have been thinking a lot about how I treat myself and put myself down sometimes-and how I need to start showing myself more love and compassion the way I would treat a little child (you would never put down/scold a 2-3 yr old for the things we torment ourselves with) so why not be good to our inner child?

Here is a great link .... but my favourite part is:
_
Step 2 - *Know that you are your own best mother.
Treat yourself like an ideal mother would by talking to yourself in a wonderful, nurturing way and providing for yourself that which you wish you had received from your own mother. *For example, say to yourself, Darling, I see that youre tired. Why dont you lie down and take a nice nap. When you get up, well have a nice cup of hot tea or I see that you need a break. How about a nice hot bath and a good book. You get the picture.
_

https://www.hungryforchange.tv/the-power-of-love


----------



## froliky2011

Just lurking..not posting...Love to all of you ladies!! Work has me very busy. It's been a crazy week! I like being busy though I must say. Sending lots of :baby: ~~~~~ to you all!!! Hugs & Kisses!! Fro!!!!


----------



## Asryellah

padbrat said:


> What the heck are those pills you were taking Asry???

Ha ha, yeah I know :haha:, my reflexologist doesn't believe in western medicine and believes our bodies cure itselves if its nourished right way. So she suggested those Sepia officinalis pills for me for my short LH-phase and to regulate my cycles. It is homeopathic remedy like Dashka said, heres something https://www.webhomeopath.com/homeop...dies/homeopathy-remedy-Sepia_officinalis.html

Yay its friday guys :yipee: I hope all of you have a fab weekend :friends:!! :hugs:

LilS & Fro! Stay safe!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

:hi: ladies :hugs: and Happy Friday!!!

Moondust - so glad your poor kitty is ok, it sounds sensible to take a month off and make sure you are healthy after that!

Greek Porn - I used CBFM and missed that surge although FF showed I had O'd (and actually it happened the month i got my BFP) your chart looks good so fingers crossed chick!!

Lils and Frol - ladies please stay safe, I hope the hurricane blows itself out and comes nowhere near you guys xxxx

Dwrgi - big loves to you xxxx are you feeling all rested and relaxed after your lovely break?? I bet your furbabies were pleased to see you!

Chicken - good luck with the job - it sounds perfect! fingers crossed for you xxxx

Flyflorida - hooray for a positve opk - fingers crossed for you chick xxx

Nessaw - I hope your appointment comes soon, its a pain in the neck having to repeat your story over and over! :hugs: 

Pad big squeezy :hugs: how are you doing with the unpacking/sorting???

Dashka - :hi: your chart looks fine - I think FF was a having a little freak out when it said you Ov'd cd8 :wacko: seems like its back on track now .

Asry - Cuttlefish ink ??? :sick: you are braver than me!! 

hope everyone's Friday is good and happy weekend (especially ladies in the UK - it's a bank holiday!! :yipee: )


----------



## padbrat

Omg Asry what doesn't that stuff take care of? It is a wonder stuff! Where do you order it from?... was interested in the stuffy nose it takes care of as I suffer all the time with that!

Chicken you need to put your camera on a long exposure to get great pictures of the night sky!

Lils... I am hoping that Isaac swerves away from FL. I hear it is being upgraded from tropical storm... please stay safe chick. xx

Dash have you heard of this squid stuff Asry is talking about? Can't believe that Grk heard the song at the same time as us all...

Is fate! That should be the thread song!

Purps i am a dab hand at the unpacking now... was all done weeks ago! LOL How is the eye? A rainy bank hol... boo hoo

Hey Fro!

Today I will mostly be listening to....Florence and the Machine:

Sometimes it seems that the going is just too rough
And things go wrong no matter what I do
Now and then it seems that life is just too much
But you've got the love I need to see me through


You got the love ladies! x


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi everyone :hi:

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for all the kind words (and naughty ones too!).

We're waiting for an appointment with our consultant to go over the cycle, but it sounds like the sperm that survived the thaw weren't great, which makes me wonder why on earth risk using 9 mature eggs if they didn't think the sample was great? Urgh. 

This was an NHS cycle, so I'm not sure what we're going to do next because of the cost. It's not just the ICSI cycle we'd have to pay for, but also DH's surgery. With that surgery, there's no guarantee they'll find any sperm and what they might find might not even be useable. Generally the sperm at that stage are too immature - we joked that our samples are extensions of our relationship (my being shy of seven years older than him). So why my eggs are knitting watching 'Countdown', his sperm are finger-painting and singing nursery rhymes! 

I reckon they might suggest using a donor, but it doesn't sit well with husband. He also doesn't really want to go under the knife again.. he wants a miracle that isn't going to happen. 

Sorry for the 'ME' post, I'm in a real funk at the moment. I promise to be less whingey in my next post.

Love and :hugs:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for all the kind words (and naughty ones too!).
> 
> We're waiting for an appointment with our consultant to go over the cycle, but it sounds like the sperm that survived the thaw weren't great, which makes me wonder why on earth risk using 9 mature eggs if they didn't think the sample was great? Urgh.
> 
> This was an NHS cycle, so I'm not sure what we're going to do next because of the cost. It's not just the ICSI cycle we'd have to pay for, but also DH's surgery. With that surgery, there's no guarantee they'll find any sperm and what they might find might not even be useable. Generally the sperm at that stage are too immature - we joked that our samples are extensions of our relationship (my being shy of seven years older than him). So why my eggs are knitting watching 'Countdown', his sperm are finger-painting and singing nursery rhymes!
> 
> I reckon they might suggest using a donor, but it doesn't sit well with husband. He also doesn't really want to go under the knife again.. he wants a miracle that isn't going to happen.
> 
> Sorry for the 'ME' post, I'm in a real funk at the moment. I promise to be less whingey in my next post.
> 
> Love and :hugs:
> 
> C xx


Tiger - first :hugs: :hugs: and giant :hugs:
second there is no such thing as a me post - there are posts where you need to let it out - and that's the point of the forum. 
you are in such a difficult position right now, and I have no advice for you. but hopefully when you see the consultant, he will be able to lay out the options for you and then you can discuss them. Did they use all of DH's tissue sample on this cycle?

oh hun - I am so sorry this happened, it's not blood fair!

thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Tiger-I so agree with Purps, there is no such thing as a 'Me' post. Rant away, you've been through an awful experience, and still have no answers, which is truly the pits. Make sure you keep the water intake up, btw, to help you flush the toxins from all the stimms drugs. 

Ho hum. Donor sperm... perhaps something that you can researh with your DH, and leave it out there for him to throw it around in his head and see how he feels about it all after some mulling over.

What would get me down, is the fact that the embryologist is speculating about the sperm quality. Such a pity that they didn't test sperm quality first, using the IMSI procedure, but that's probably the NHS wanting to keep their costs low (albeit IMSI is only a couple of hundred quid more). Is the doc saying that none of DH's sperm could be any good? Or, banking on there being a few good ones in there? All questions to write down in prep for your consult. 

I am so very sorry that this happened to you lovely, and it beggars belief that this is the outcome. There is no rhyme nor reason to any of the issues surrounding infertility. In the meantime, I shall send you a massive virtual hug and know that we are all thinking about you and so hoping that you get some answers soon. Lots and lots of love, Amandaxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Oh boy. I cannot pretend to catch up and know what's going on. I just wanted to stop in and say "hi" and I'm thinking about you all.


----------



## owl35

:hi: dash, fro, asry

pad - I love, love, love that song! 

tiger - totally agreed with purps and dwrgi re "me-post". Super big :hugs: Take care of yourself :flower:

:wohoo: It's Friday!

Have a fabulous weekend lovely ladies!


----------



## grkprn

Tiger - do not worry about any "me" posts! We are all here to help each other and I know for a fact that I've had my share of "me" posts in the past. Sending you big :hug:!

Purple - Thank you so much for the positive words! I'm keeping my fingers crossed... ;)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday -- I'm definitely looking forward to the weekend! We have a Greek festival to attend tomorrow (lilsluz?), so lots of good Greek food and definitely some baklava!

:hugs: and :dust: :dust: :dust:!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi nikki!! Long time no see! How are you doing chick? Not long for you left, big :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Pad - re: Sepia - I've never used it myself but I am a big fan of homeopathic remedies... I use the pellets under tongue for allergies and they seem to help a bit (not Sepia - a different one that is a combo for Allergies) You can get them at a health food store usually. They are generally safe to use even with other meds with no side effects. I also use "Mag Phos" (tissue salts) for menstrual cramps (4 pellets under the tongue)... I give homeopathic stuff to AD too when she is coming down with a cold - and even for teething... It totally works.
Just go to the health food store and ask there.:hugs::kiss:

Tiger - oh hun wish I could do/say something to make it better.... :hugs::kiss: I hope you get some good advice from the doc.... although that does seem strange that they would use all 9 mature eggs if they knew the sample wasn't great?! Couldn't they have frozen some of the eggs? I know they weren't embryos... but they are doing it now where they freeze woman's eggs so they can use them at a later time in life.
sending you big squishy :hugs::hugs:

KSluice - I'm so sorry again hun.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you hun???! any plans for the weekend?:hugs::kiss:

Purps - getting any sleep lately? hope you have nice plans too...:hugs::kiss:

Lils and Fro - praying that the hurricane swoops far away from FL!!! stay safe.. thinking of you :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Nikki - wow 36 weeks already!!! glad to see you again on here.... hope all is well and your LO arrives safely soon....:hugs:

Owl - Hi !!:flower::winkwink:

Grkprn - enjoy the Greek festival!!! yum - baklava... my In-laws are Turkish (ok I know the Greeks/Turks don't get along traditionally :dohh:) but they also make baklava.... I love greek food :hugs:

AFM - think I'm ov today :thumbup:.... we DTD last night and will try again tonight hopefully if all goes well..... really after 10 years you would think I would have given up by now.:dohh:... but no I keep chuggin on for some strange reason :shrug:. Plus I'm trying to think positive that maybe something will happen after my HSG... :haha: just realized I'll be 11DPO when I go see the RE on Sept 4 - wouldn't it be heaven on earth if I woke up that morning to a +HPT??? Okay - a girl can dream no???:haha::haha::winkwink:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed! Hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Baby dust all over the world !!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grkprn

dashka said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Grkprn - enjoy the Greek festival!!! yum - baklava... my In-laws are Turkish (ok I know the Greeks/Turks don't get along traditionally :dohh:) but they also make baklava.... I love greek food :hugs:
> 
> AFM - think I'm ov today :thumbup:.... we DTD last night and will try again tonight hopefully if all goes well..... really after 10 years you would think I would have given up by now.:dohh:... but no I keep chuggin on for some strange reason :shrug:. Plus I'm trying to think positive that maybe something will happen after my HSG... :haha: just realized I'll be 11DPO when I go see the RE on Sept 4 - wouldn't it be heaven on earth if I woke up that morning to a +HPT??? Okay - a girl can dream no???:haha::haha::winkwink:
> 
> Hello and hugs to everyone I missed! Hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Baby dust all over the world !!!:dust::dust::dust:

No worries dashka! I have some very good friends who are Turkish! And yes, they do make some delicious baklava!! :thumbup:

Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust: for the OV today! Like I mentioned earlier, my CBFM decided not to give me a peak day, but FF rightfully disagrees! We shall see....:wacko:


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!! Happy Friday!! :happydance:

LilSluz - Please stay safe from hurricane Isaac!!! I see it on the radar - hope you're in or can get to a safe area.

Dashka - Hope the accupuncture goes/went well. I'd love to hear about your experience with it if you feel like giving details later. How do you feel afterwards? I've heard it's wonderful for energy and stress relief (and baby making)!! Toxoplasmosis is the reason why pregnant women ask their OH to scoop the litter box! I think doggies are less likely to get it or pass it along to their owners so that is good news!!

Asryellah - thanks for posting the info on the homeopathic things you're using. The ladies here are such a great resource of information - I love it!!

Dashka and Purplelou - thanks, I just wish I didn't have to wait this month out. I just hope I'm not being "too cautious" and missing an opportunity. If this month is like the others, I'm supposed to ovulate sometime in the next 3 days... and I can feel little twingey-cramps so I know it's coming. But I guess it's better to be safe than sorry, expecially if toxo was what our kitty had (and I think there's a pretty good chance that's what it was).

Padbrat - I love your posts about the songs... they're so happy and positive.

Tigerlily - thanks for sharing, and big huge :hugs: to you. I hope the follow up appointment is helpful. I'm 37 and my DH is 29, so we have pretty similar ages/differences with our OH's. Take care :hugs:

Owl - I love your username. I absolutely love owls... I even have an owl necklace pendant that my mom gave me. :D

Grkprn - One of my best friends is Greek... she's given me a bunch of her family's recipes, and yum, yum yuuuummm!! Enjoy the festival!! 

Happy Bank Holiday Purplelou and the rest of the UK'ers! 

Hi to everyone else and H&H days/months to the ladies due soon!

AFM - I'll have to live through the rest of you for the next month until I get to next cycle. It is so hard sitting this one out. 
:dust:


----------



## LilSluz

YAAAYY I got my computer back! :happydance: Sorry, but idk how some of you can mobile BNB bc it was a real PITA - kept having to resize the screens, hitting the wrong links, & then typing :wacko: fugeddaboudat! I gave up&#8230; 

Janey &#8211; You may want to chart, honey. It will track your cycles in case they do get wacky & it puts all of your symptoms together to show when it thinks you will O, as well. Between the EWCM, +OPK & temp changes, you&#8217;ll be a pro & know exactly what your body is doing at all times. Or if for some reason your chart would ever show a few months of irregularity, you would want to go get some testing done for issues which are famous for making your temps go crazy &#8211; thyroid, PCOS & whatever else. And when you did go to see an RE, if that is in your future, your chart will show them how your cycles run & etc. Sorry if I said this before, I don&#8217;t want to sound like a broken record! CD18 is not too late. I O on CD20-21. Most sites say that this is OK, but I have recently read some studies which suggested that mc rates were way higher for people who didn&#8217;t O btw CD13 &#8211; CD17, so I am going to try vitex to see if it helps me just bc I tend to mc&#8230; But if this is the only month you O&#8217;d CD18, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about it at all & even if you always O&#8217;d CD18, I&#8217;d prob not worry :flower: & :dust:

DrH &#8211; Argh, sorry link didn&#8217;t work, they must have done some re-routing, so I searched on the topic (no need to sign up!) & here it is again: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 Hope you are doing well & wow on 20g carbs! That&#8217;s SO hard! Just remember (as you prob know) if you are going to diet just make sure you get nutrition that may be missed on low-carb diet (& as you know, that diet is only supposed to be temporary to drop weight fast, but then slowly get back to eating nutritionally if you can). As you can probably tell by now, dashka is really good when it comes to Nutrition :winkwink::haha: GL! :thumbup:

Dash &#8211; you have so much passion about Nutrition &#8211; I hope one day you can do that as your dream job bc it resally suits you. Oh & quinoa recipe looks super-yum so I copied into my new Dashka Recipe file. :winkwink: Hmmm, your chart is diff this month! I see you got +OPK &#8211; so maybe you O&#8217;d CD12 even if its not a huge dip, maybe you O&#8217;d quickly after??? :dust: I didn&#8217;t get to view the link, but you should definitely nurture yrouself & take me-time every single day &#8211; at least 1-2 hrs,I like that! And hoping you get a sticky post-HSG bean too, that would be FAB on morning of appt!!! :hugs:

Moondust &#8211; You may want to take folate in addition to your 400mcg folic acid. As we get older, some of have malabsorption, methylation issues or other issues so we have to take 5mg to absorb it properly. You will pee out anything yoru body doesn&#8217;t use/need as with all B Vits. Hey, also see my post to janey about charting &#8211; it&#8217;s super easy, free (unless you want VIP version $45/yr?) & you will get to know so much about your body & cycles (it tracks everything &#8211; moods, symptoms, meds, etc). You&#8217;ll learn very quickly how to tell when you are about to O & then tell if you really DID O (you can get +OPK & not even O sometimes). :flower: (PS, just read about toxo :grr: that sux!)

Pad &#8211; I felt you calling! :haha: Yum your recipe sounds really good too! I think we can all pretend like airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars as we could all use a wish right now!!! (love that song) But like Dashka says (cracked me up) no falling allowed!!! Love the new PMA you have! Btw, where are you in your cycle, wasn&#8217;t AF due a few days ago???!!!

Dwrgi &#8211; So glad you had a great heart-to-heart w/OH.:thumbup: Take your time & enjoy yourself for a while. To load photos go to the Advanced screen, look right under the text box & you&#8217;ll see Additional Options. Click on &#8220;Manage Attachments&#8221;, choose your file & then hit Upload (but you may have to full screen to see it, as that confused me in beginning). Hope you are doing well honey & taking care of yourself & having a lil fun before you do more time :hugs:::kiss:

Chicken &#8211; I just got to see your chart?! :wacko: I&#8217;m so sorry, it looks like you are right & you didn&#8217;t O? :hugs: (or maybe it could be you may major estro dominance or progesterone deficiency)? You may want to go get Day 21 (+/- depending on cycle) bloods done next month as your temp definitely dropped it just didn&#8217;t shoot up past cover? And I know last month you were in hot climates for first part, but your 2nd part was still way lower then your avg temps this month & they should be quite higher than your avg (36-ish) that you can see from this month? That&#8217;s just what I see & it&#8217;s just a suggestion but it&#8217;s also possible that if you did have a chem in July it could mess up the next cycle. The rainbow & shooting stars sound incredible & I didn&#8217;t know that was possible!!! I like to think that maybe it&#8217;s a sign so hoping it is a sign of good things to come to you whether it&#8217;s this cycle or next couple cycles!!! :hugs:

BF &#8211; I love the :brat:! Reminds me of me in the morning :haha: I hope you are doing fab, that the renos are coming along & that back it behaving!!! Big luvs coming your way &#8211; I shall catch up on your journal soon! 

FlyF &#8211; Glad you are mellowing out now. We all get excited in the beginning & then there&#8217;s like this &#8220;settle in period&#8221; for those of us who weren&#8217;t so lucky. Each person views it & takes it differently, so hard to know what would be next. But a more relaxed outlook is definitely better!!! :dust: 

Asry &#8211; I am going to have to google those things you mentioned also! If Molkoson is like probiotic (& espec if it&#8217;s cheaper) I&#8217;m so getting it, thanks! :thumbup: How&#8217;s the house-hunting going? Hope you are doing well! :hugs:

Nessaw &#8211; Argh, what a PITA!!! Hope you get yoru apt soon honey & :dust:!

Grk Porn &#8211; Yeah that mucinex works wonders right?! So glad as that is so important! I have to give it to you, every other day for 10 days but every day around O &#8211; whew! I&#8217;m exhausted just thinking about your plan! :haha::thumbup: Btw, you def O&#8217;d & I have heard of not getting Peaks on CBFM for first 1-2 months as it is learning about you, so defin pay attn. to the other signs &#8211; EWCM & temp drop :thumbup: Oh &#8211; Greek festival sounds YUMdeliumptious! Have ot admit &#8211; I have never tried baklava :saywhat:. Dinner is so filling I can&#8217;t eat even ½ as it is!


Fro &#8211; I developed a theory that if we are in the Cone of Death from the outset & if we prepare even just a little, a hurricane will never come! :haha: It&#8217;s the sneakers that get you&#8230; I guess the center will pass just under us (so far) &#8211; yay! (course that may change 15 more trimes) What they don&#8217;t tell you is the winds extend out 200 mi from &#8220;the center&#8221; so now we&#8217;ll &#8220;only&#8221; have to deal with 50mph winds, floods & tornadoes &#8211; no probs! :haha: That&#8217;s still very windy & we have to do some prep BUT the really good news is when a hurricane misses you & you have a really strong TS, it is just the Florida tradition&#8230;HURRICANE PARTAY!!!!! :wohoo::rain::happydance::drunk::wine::beer::munch::haha: (I&#8217;ll have one for you) Hope you&#8217;re doing well, stay safe & dry, & thanks for checking in & thinking of us :hugs:. 

Purps &#8211; Yay for bank holiday for you & UK ladies!!! How many national hols do you guys have? Have fun sweetie & thank you, I&#8217;ll be safe! 

Tiger &#8211; gosh, I can&#8217;t believe they didn&#8217;t test the :spermy: first too?! Ugh, you have some tough decisions & no such things as me-posts, all I can do is send you some really big :hugs::kiss:

Nikki - :hi: honey &#8211; not long for you now &#8211; yay!

:hi: everyone else!!! 

OK, I&#8217;m pooping out, now! Just prepping for TS now (yay!!!) & FF moved my crosshairs but I think it will move them back when temp goes back up. I confuse it as I always dip 3-4 DPO (pregs or ov) so it&#8217;ll prob move them (but just in case, I did cover that day too!). How cute DH comes to me at &#8220;former&#8221; 2DPO &#8220;so, did we make a baby&#8221;? :haha: He&#8217;s starting to get a tad bit &#8220;interested&#8221; in it now&#8230;after *20 months TTC*&#8230; that's ok no hurry or anything, eggs just getting older by the month! :haha:

Thank you all for the well-wishes!!! Big xoxoxoxo's


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Lils I really appreciate your input, if anyone else would like to have a look and let me know what you think I would appreciate that to. I think I will see how I go next cycle and then if it is the same I will go and see my GP. Thanks again.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lils! 

You heard me! And everyone else calling you! LOL

How do you keep track of it all?? Honestly I don't even know when AF was due.. again cos I am a dufus... but you are of course right...I am now on CD 33 and no sign so far. Am gonna hold out and not test until Thurs as my longest ever cycle was CD 35 and that should take me past that... Pffssstst to it all I say!!

Where abouts are you in FL? Top? Bottom? Middle?.... 

Dwrgi! Gorgeous to meet you chick!!


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> Hey Lils!
> 
> You heard me! And everyone else calling you! LOL
> 
> How do you keep track of it all?? Honestly I don't even know when AF was due.. again cos I am a dufus... but you are of course right...I am now on CD 33 and no sign so far. Am gonna hold out and not test until Thurs as my longest ever cycle was CD 35 and that should take me past that... Pffssstst to it all I say!!
> 
> Where abouts are you in FL? Top? Bottom? Middle?....
> 
> Dwrgi! Gorgeous to meet you chick!!

I have no idea how I remember stuff, my mind is just weird - remembers the strangest things forever & ever, but I can't remember what I did a couple days ago!? :dohh::wacko: Honey, you are dufulicious, don't you forget that! :coolio::winkwink: I'm a big dork, so don't worry you have company! :fool: (Dorktastic? Dorkalicious?) :haha: :hugs:

CD33, I am going to keep everything crossed for you hun!!! :thumbup::winkwink: Please give us a pretty pink lil Padbrat! :flower: 

[Oh - I'm just a little up (50mi?) from the southern tip on the East Coast (about a mile from the beach).]

:hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Hey you Hurricane Partying girl :happydance::happydance: Molkosan is probiotic yes, and my reflexologist (she is also homeopath) suggested it for me if my PH-levels were something that killed the :spermy:..I got the liquid kind which tastes like :sick: yuck :wacko:! But it has good "side-effects" with digestion, and lots of ppl use it to support their losing weight diet.
Pad - I got Sepia also from my reflexologist and info how much&how often to take 'em

Have a beautiful day you all :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet but I'm forcing a bit of a break on myself. 16 months of obsessing about ttc has taken its toll. If I'd even had one BFP in that time I'd be positive, but not the case. 

I do lurk once or twice a week but not posting as I have nothing to say that will add value. I do love you all and feel a BFP for at least one of you is due...surely!


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh yes dufualiciscious... that is me!

How is the hurricane party going Lils?? We have sunshine here at last so am frantically trying to wash everything possible before we get the usual rain back!

LadyH know how you feel... do what I do and write inane crap!! LOL

Today I will mostly be listening to... Katy Perry Firework

You don't have to feel like a wasted space
You're original, cannot be replaced
If you only knew what the future holds
After a hurricane comes a rainbow

For Lils.... the last line! x

Hoping we all get our rainbows after the hurricanes we have been through x


----------



## nessaw

hormooooooooooonal!!!!!!


----------



## Mirium

Hello ladies,

Lils - hey, I figure you're in 2ww wait now? All the best.

Dashka - :thumbup: don't give up, good luck

Dwrgi - how are you? :hugs:

Chicken - Fingers crossed for a normal cycle next month. :hugs:

Tiger - I am so sorry :hugs: and more :hugs:.

KSluice - I am so sorry :hugs: and more :hugs:

Owl - where are you in cycle now?

LadyH - :hugs:

Butterfly - :hugs:

Pad - :hi:

FlyFl - :thumbup: on the mental shift. All the best.

GrkPrn - Way to go with SMEP plan :thumbup:

DrH - All the best.

Purple, Asry, Fro - it must be really exciting for you guys that the weeks are amounting.

Manu, Bumble, Janey, BDownMom, Moondust, Twinks, Nessaw, Maddy40 and anyone I missed - :hi:

AFM - I came back from my trip and had AF very early approx. 6 days after my usual ovulation time. I don't think I ovulated this month which is probably why I had AF so early. My lap surgery should still be scheduled for Sept. 7. Most likely, I will have to take birth control pills to keep uterine lining low since AF came so early. I have to call RE's office tomorrow to confirm. I am not giving up on TTC, not at all but I have lost the enthusiasm. I keep remembering this lady that I know that had 3 miscarriages and 1 stillborn baby and finally at 42 she got pregnant again for the 5th time and delivered her first child at 43. What if she had given up?? Anyway, have a great week ladies!!


----------



## grkprn

Mirium said:


> AFM - I came back from my trip and had AF very early approx. 6 days after my usual ovulation time. I don't think I ovulated this month which is probably why I had AF so early. My lap surgery should still be scheduled for Sept. 7. Most likely, I will have to take birth control pills to keep uterine lining low since AF came so early. I have to call RE's office tomorrow to confirm. I am not giving up on TTC, not at all but I have lost the enthusiasm. I keep remembering this lady that I know that had 3 miscarriages and 1 stillborn baby and finally at 42 she got pregnant again for the 5th time and delivered her first child at 43. What if she had given up?? Anyway, have a great week ladies!!

Mirium -- I love your positive energy! I heard a similar story about a woman who started her family at 41 and had 3 before she was 46! I will be thinking of you and sending :hugs: for your lap surgery on Sept. 7th :flower:


----------



## grkprn

Quick question -- is anyone (or has anyone) supplemented with CoQ10 for egg hardiness and maturation? If so, what dosage did you take? Any side effects?

I've been hearing quite a bit about the benefits of CoQ10 for women and the development of healthy/hardy follicles.

Hope everyone is having a great Monday (well, as good as a Monday can get!)

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Just a quickie - 

Pad - thank you for the hurricane/rainbow lyrics! The sun is trying to peak out today, so maybe we'll get one as this TS gets a move-on outta here! Um, ok, gotta ask how are we doing on CD35??? :winkwink:

Asry - thanks I'm gonna try to find that Molkosan as I am trying to regulate & lose weight! Hope you are doing well :hugs:

Mirium - What an odd cycle! But, just FYI, I have heard of so many women either not O'ong this cycle, or O'ing late for some reason??? I even O'd "weird" (not sure if CD21 or CD23, as chart did some not-normal stuff this cycle). Weird. but don't give up hope honey :hugs:. It's tiring, but you have to try to enjoy yourself during the TTC process & not throw everything out the window just to focus on TTC (or you'll get angry & bitter at the whole thing!). I'm trying to learn that myself... A guy at DH's work was #15 - his mom had 14 mc's before having him :saywhat: Can you freakin imagine??? Now that's extreme & I'd never have that kind of willpower & stamina, but apparently she did & he's a super-cool guy! Keeping FX they'll do the lap at the right time for you!!! :hugs:

Grk Porn - My RE has me taking 600mg CoQ10, but some take 400mg for egg quality. I think most are on one of those amounts. Do you have any AMH numbers?

Ness - hang in there honey!

:hi: everyone else & hope everyone had a great weekend & is doing well!

I'm not sure what DPO I am as FF keeps changing things around. Question on EWCM/W - if its really scant on the tp, do you record? That seems to be making the diff in my chart. Course I'm not sure if mucinex was just lurking in my system & had to work itself out, too? DH & I ended up doing our own "Almost Hurricane Partay" as the rain was too much - streets weren't the safest for driving, etc & it just wasn't as big a deal as weatherman said, so not even worth it (& on a Sun nite? 3 strikes, you're out! :trouble:). So, we did our own - & frankly, that's my absolute FAV kind anyway - yay! 

Have a great day ladies - and UK ladies enjoy your holiday, lucky girls!


----------



## LilSluz

Dash, just saw your chart, so welcome to 2WW & :dust:!!!

Dwgri - hope you are hangin in there, chick :hugs:. When do you go back to prison?


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:


> Just a quickie -
> 
> Grk Porn - My RE has me taking 600mg CoQ10, but some take 400mg for egg quality. I think most are on one of those amounts. Do you have any AMH numbers?
> 
> I'm not sure what DPO I am as FF keeps changing things around. Question on EWCM/W - if its really scant on the tp, do you record? That seems to be making the diff in my chart. Course I'm not sure if mucinex was just lurking in my system & had to work itself out, too? DH & I ended up doing our own "Almost Hurricane Partay" as the rain was too much - streets weren't the safest for driving, etc & it just wasn't as big a deal as weatherman said, so not even worth it (& on a Sun nite? 3 strikes, you're out! :trouble:). So, we did our own - & frankly, that's my absolute FAV kind anyway - yay!
> 
> Have a great day ladies - and UK ladies enjoy your holiday, lucky girls!

Hi Lils -- my AMH was 4.4 ng/mL in January. The numbers look normal in my eyes, but my RE said it wouldn't hurt to supplement with 400mg of CoQ10 daily. Basically, because my eggs aren't getting any younger...he really didn't say that, but I knew what he was getting at!:saywhat:

Glad that Isaac missed you in FL, although the rain is a bummer! Stay dry!


----------



## padbrat

Hoping the sunshine is coming through Lils!

Lovin the PMA Mirium and Grk!

CD 35.. and nowt really... a lot of watery stuff the last few days... feel like I had an accident, or AF has come but nope.. nothing yet. 

Meh.. who knows..

Today I will mostly be scoffing scones in the rain in the Forest!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Pad, I spoke WAY too early, getting dumped on as we speak (until tomorrow), when does this thing ever quit? These really low-pressure storms give me really bad headaches & back aches (on top of waking me up 5x/night!) - feel like :jo:. Scoffing scones in the rain in the forest? Should we be worried about you, lady? :haha: I know you are being cautious so I'll just say I'm really hoping for you!!! :flower::dust:

GrkPorn - I thought that was you, but couldn't remember. So, yeah your AMH is great & 400mg should be just fine. It's probably safe to say its good for everyone >35, so don't feel singled out! :winkwink:

OK, so :blush: having a progesterone emergency here. I can't remember if I took it today or not!!!??? :dohh: No matter how much I try, I can't remember! :wacko: (see Pad, told ya you're not alone! :haha:). I even tried "checking things out" but I can't tell :shrug: So, is it worse to skip a day or double-dose? I would think it's worse to skip...

Ugh, I hate when I do this - I'm such an idiot-dork sometimes! :fool: :haha:


----------



## dashka

Good day ladies!! Hope all the UK ladies are having a nice day off (or was that Friday?):flower::flower::thumbup:

Lils &#8211; oh I&#8217;m so glad to read that the worst has past re: storms (I was worried about you this weekend)&#8230;(oops just read that you are still getting poured on - hope the headaches/back get better soon hun -that is awful especially when you can't sleep at night!) :hugs::hugs:Glad that you and DH had your own private partay ! :thumbup: Aw so cute that DH is asking that &#8211;and seems interested&#8230;. So great&#8230; :winkwink:My DH never asks cause he thinks it&#8217;s gonna upset me or something.:dohh: Weird about you FF changing things on you&#8230;. re: your question on the mucous on tp when scant &#8211; I&#8217;ve still recorded it even when scant as long as it&#8217;s EWCM (stretchy). Don't know if that's correct or not though.:hugs::kiss:

Moon &#8211; yes I&#8217;ve been doing acupuncture for about 1.5 yrs now&#8230; was doing every week for first few months &#8211; then reduced to every 2 weeks (once before ov and once a few days after ov for implantation)&#8230;now it&#8217;s more like once every 3 weeks &#8211; so I either go before ov or after ov&#8230; It gets expensive (and thank God my work benefits cover most of it &#8211;and when mine or finished I use my DH&#8217;s plan) GL to you!:thumbup:

Chicken &#8211; Oh GL hun&#8230; :hugs:sorry I can&#8217;t offer any advice on your chart&#8230;. I am puzzled by it too.. hope you get some answers &#8211; My temps are very different this month too&#8230; (I&#8217;m wondering if the temp in our bedroom is fluctuating too much)

Pad &#8211; CD 35 !!! whoa mama!! :thumbup:How do you hold out that long to test&#8230;. :hugs::kiss:Wow&#8230; GL hun&#8230;praying that you get your rainbow baby&#8230;. What does it mean when you say &#8220;scoffing scones in the rain in the Forest????&#8221;:shrug:

Lady H &#8211; :hugs::hugs: to you&#8230; I know how you feel &#8211;not one BFP in ten years for me&#8230; If I ever am ever lucky enough to see that 2nd line I think I&#8217;ll totally FAINT or have a heart-attack :winkwink:

Mirium &#8211; sorry AF came so early&#8230;&#8230; GL on lap surgery on Sept. 7th :hugs:

Grkprn &#8211; yes re: CoQ10 &#8211; I take 400mg/day now (started out with 200mg/day) Try to divide the doses if you can&#8230; It is great for men&#8217;s :spermy: too! GL to you!:thumbup:

Nessaw &#8211;hang in there girlie!:hugs:

Dwrgi - how are you doing hun?:hugs::kiss:

Tigerlily and Ksluice - :hugs::hugs:

Purps, Asry, Fro, Dr.S and Carole &#8211; how are you doing ladies???:flower::hugs::kiss:

Hello to Butterfly, HTJ, Owl, Twinks, HA, Nikki, Never, Bearlake and everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; not much going on&#8230;. My temps are weird this month (cover line way too high and even pre-ov temps higher than usual) but at least it looks like I ov on CD12 this time (much better than CD10 of last month and CD11 of many months prior)&#8230; we DTD night before ov&#8211;but not so lucky day of ov &#8211;(don&#8217;t even ask!:dohh:) I can&#8217;t believe I go to RE follow up a week tomorrow&#8230;.yowser that came up fast!


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> OK, so :blush: having a progesterone emergency here. I can't remember if I took it today or not!!!??? :dohh: No matter how much I try, I can't remember! :wacko: (see Pad, told ya you're not alone! :haha:). I even tried "checking things out" but I can't tell :shrug: So, is it worse to skip a day or double-dose? I would think it's worse to skip...
> 
> Ugh, I hate when I do this - I'm such an idiot-dork sometimes! :fool: :haha:

Don't call my Lils a dork!!! -you are no dork my friend!:hugs::kiss: I'm not an expert - but maybe it doesn't matter as much if you miss one dose so early after ovulation -cause progesterone is highest naturally now right???


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Lils &#8211; oh I&#8217;m so glad to read that the worst has past re: storms (I was worried about you this weekend)&#8230;(oops just read that you are still getting poured on - hope the headaches/back get better soon hun -that is awful especially when you can't sleep at night!) :hugs::hugs:Glad that you and DH had your own private partay ! :thumbup: Aw so cute that DH is asking that &#8211;and seems interested&#8230;. So great&#8230; :winkwink:My DH never asks cause he thinks it&#8217;s gonna upset me or something.:dohh: Weird about you FF changing things on you&#8230;. re: your question on the mucous on tp when scant &#8211; I&#8217;ve still recorded it even when scant as long as it&#8217;s EWCM (stretchy). Don't know if that's correct or not though.:hugs::kiss:
> 
> AFM &#8211; not much going on&#8230;. My temps are weird this month (cover line way too high and even pre-ov temps higher than usual) but at least it looks like I ov on CD12 this time (much better than CD10 of last month and CD11 of many months prior)&#8230; we DTD night before ov&#8211;but not so lucky day of ov &#8211;(don&#8217;t even ask!:dohh:) I can&#8217;t believe I go to RE follow up a week tomorrow&#8230;.yowser that came up fast!

Thanks for the comments & CM advice :hugs: I'll keep it in there, but I'll just be aware that I could be 7DPO vs 5DPO - not sure that even makes a diff, I guess!

Yeah, I noticed your chart was different this month too? Seems like everyone's having a weird-chart (or worse) month, WTH? Glad it was on CD12 & you got booty the night before! :thumbup: And can't believe your appt is coming up so FAST!? You get all of your blood & SA results, right? (since he already told you tubes looked great :thumbup:) :happydance::hugs:




dashka said:


> Don't call my Lils a dork!!! -you are no dork my friend!:hugs::kiss: I'm not an expert - but maybe it doesn't matter as much if you miss one dose so early after ovulation -cause progesterone is highest naturally now right???

:haha: It's OK, after 39 yrs living with myself, I've accepted it! :haha: Just gotta laugh at yourself sometimes...

OK, so emergency over & mystery has been solved :happydance: I knew I had taken it out this morning but didn't remember "taking it" & it was nowhere in site. After a thorough investigation (OK, after I went to go throw something away), there it lay on top of the trash still in its wrapper & all. I dunno what's worse - forgetting whether I took it or not, or just throwing the entire new pack out altogether?! :dohh::rofl: LOL... Oh well. Back to our regularly scheduled program...

At least if I do this again (and it will happen) I will know what to do - thanks Dash!!! :hugs:

Hope you are having a great day :kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils just been watching the news about your 'little storm' :haha: You hand in there honey and stay safe. 

Dashka it seems a lot of ladies are having an odd month and temps and stuff are way off :wacko: Hopefully we will all be back on track next month. I was going to wait and see what next month had to offer but I think I'm going to go see my GP this week if I can get an appointment. I have been doing bit of reading and I think I need to get this sorted. 

Hi to all you ladies out there and that all the UK ladies have enjoyed the long weekend:hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone. Gosh I just read up on everyone's news, makes my life sound boring. Although we did go camping last weekend in sub-zero temps at a friend's new property. Spent the whole weekend with my fingers cramped around a bottle :wine: and of course AF arrived with her usual impeccable timing!

Got a referral to FS but can't get an appointment for another 2 months. DH is away, so I get a break from TTC this cycle. Only 3 cycles in and I'm sick of it, really :growlmad:


----------



## moondust7

Hi everyone!! :hi:

LilSluz - So folate is different than folic acid?!? I didn't know that! I'll have to do some reading on that. Thanks for the heads-up! My prenatal (I'm taking RainbowLight Prenatal One) has 800 mcg, and then I'm taking an extra 400 mcg, so I get 1.2 mg total of folic acid. I used to take a super-B-complex multi b/c I was taking even more folic acid than I am now... but now the prenatal has higher quantities of the B-vitamins so I don't take the B-complex vitamin. I will probably start charting in about 2 months. I'm slowly adding in more things to help me learn about TTC, but don't want to do too much all at once so I don't stress myself out too much!! But, you are right - I should start it soon. In 3 months I will be at the 6-months TTC point, so at month 5 or 6 I'll start charting. :)
So sounds like you're still having some thunderstorms and high winds?!! Bleh... hope it blows through soon, and that it doesn't bother your back anymore!! I *hate* back pain!! Sending thoughts of sunny skies your way!!! :flower: (there should be a sunshine smiley face on here!)

Mirium - :flower: Thank you so much for this:
"I keep remembering this lady that I know that had 3 miscarriages and 1 stillborn baby and finally at 42 she got pregnant again for the 5th time and delivered her first child at 43. What if she had given up??"
That is so, so positive!! I'll send you happy, enthusiastic thoughts :D I know it's hard to keep trying, but we are all here for you!! Lots and lots of :hugs: :laugh2::dust:

Grkprn - I take CoQ10!! Just started. I'm taking 200mg twice a day (400mg total). I take one in the morning with breakfast, and another in the afternoon. I'm really hoping it makes a difference!! Have you read the thread on here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/misc/paperclip.gif Research "Supplement CoQ10 could be key to pregnancy for older women" ?? I read that whole thing! I'm convinced CoQ10 helps. (Well, I'm really hoping it does!) If your RE recommends it, man, it's gotta be good.

Dashka - I'm definitely curious about trying acupuncture now sometime!! It sounds so interesting... I've read it helps for all sorts of things (like pain etc.). :thumbup: :flower:

Hi to everyone else!! :flower: Hope you all had a great weekend! 

AFM: so this month I'm taking the break from TTC due to kitty issues. So, I didn't do an OPK (didn't want to feel sad when I knew I couldn't take advantage of a positive). But, of course, of ALL the months, I had a TON of CM this weekend!! On Saturday, I was sitting at dinner and I felt this squirt (I hope that's not TMI!!) and I was like WTH?! That NEVER happens. So, I had so much I was squirting it. It was pretty clear watery stuff but whatever. So then, my DH and I do the BD (for fun) and of course there was a ton of EWCM. Like, more than I've noticed in a long time. I had some mild cramps down there, so I'm sure I must have ovulated at some point this weekend. Sigh. It was kindof heartbreaking knowing I couldn't try to turn it into a baby. But, I started thinking are there are a few things I did differently this month that may have helped the CM increase: I started drinking green tea after reading how lots of girls on here like it (about 2 cups a day - pretty easy to do since I have a pretty red electric kettle on my desk!), I increased the amount of whole milk I was drinking to 1.5-2 cups a day, I took more EPO last week, and I started the CoQ10 (does anyone think CoQ10 can help increase CM??). I guess the combination of that stuff is what did it. Even though I couldn't TTC, at least I'll keep up with that regimen and hope to have some good EWCM next month!!!


----------



## grkprn

moondust7 said:


> Grkprn - I take CoQ10!! Just started. I'm taking 200mg twice a day (400mg total). I take one in the morning with breakfast, and another in the afternoon. I'm really hoping it makes a difference!! Have you read the thread on here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/misc/paperclip.gif Research "Supplement CoQ10 could be key to pregnancy for older women" ?? I read that whole thing! I'm convinced CoQ10 helps. (Well, I'm really hoping it does!) If your RE recommends it, man, it's gotta be good.

Moondust--I just read it! Very interesting indeed! I'm heading out this evening to the store, so I may just pick some up! It sounds like the CoQ10 is working for you or maybe it's the combo with the EPO? I've also considered taking EPO....you take that up until ovulation, right?

Thank you so much for forwarding that thread to me! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H said:


> Hi all, sorry I've been quiet but I'm forcing a bit of a break on myself. 16 months of obsessing about ttc has taken its toll. If I'd even had one BFP in that time I'd be positive, but not the case.
> 
> I do lurk once or twice a week but not posting as I have nothing to say that will add value. I do love you all and feel a BFP for at least one of you is due...surely!

LadyH - you never, ever have to apologize for taking a break, lovely. Sit out at as long as you want. Are you going to go for bloods/other tests? It could be something really simple with a simple fix? But you take it at your own pace & try to enjoy the rest of the summer - I know its was short enough this year for you UK ladies, so enjoy it for a while :winkwink::wine::beer::munch::pizza::shipw:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

some strange charts/cycles this month - very odd to have so many ladies affected!! - some of the ladies whose journals I follow are reporting the same thing!!

LadyH - miss you, but take as much break as you need :hugs:

lils - hope you and Frols are past the worst of the storm, it looks horrendous on TV!!

Dwrgi - someone asked when you go back to prison - :haha: that really made me laugh!! the last 6 weeks seem to have flown by wayyy too fast though. I am sure you feel the same!

Greek pron and Moon - I took C0Q10 and I feel it must've helped me. I started at a low dose and built up once I was sure I wasn't having side effects - 3 months later - bfp - coincidence ?? maybe - but I would take it again.

Daskha - I love that new picture - It make me feel all sunny whenever I see it!

Pad - I am such a div!! I kept seeing cd 30 etc on your sig but looking at your chart and it had af on it......until I realised today :dohh: thats July!! I am thinking pink pink pink for you xxx

butterfly - I hope you are minding the back!! big loves xx take it easy!

huge :hugs: and :kiss: to all of you I haven't named xxxx

afm - not much to report, but Ive just made a vets appointment for my little dog, who has developed a bit of a dripping problem. (the other one is already on drops for the same problem - and they work fab!) I think they are both just getting old now bless em.


----------



## padbrat

Am still holding out Purps.. will not test until Thurs... so am currently on CD 36... and nothing... nothing at all.

Well I say nothing... had a whole episode of 'dampness'... thought maybe I was having the same issue as your dog Purps... but no.. is a whole load of watery stuff. Doesn't smell or anything. Never had that before... maybe it is an old lady thing and AF is just waiting to jump me!

Hows the hurricane going Lils? A little wet and windy maybe? LOL .... was going to make a comparison joke with me there... but thought no that is just TMI!! LMAO x

Hello hello hello all x


----------



## Dwrgi

padbrat said:


> Am still holding out Purps.. will not test until Thurs... so am currently on CD 36... and nothing... nothing at all.
> 
> Well I say nothing... had a whole episode of 'dampness'... thought maybe I was having the same issue as your dog Purps... but no.. is a whole load of watery stuff. Doesn't smell or anything. Never had that before... maybe it is an old lady thing and AF is just waiting to jump me!
> 
> Hows the hurricane going Lils? A little wet and windy maybe? LOL .... was going to make a comparison joke with me there... but thought no that is just TMI!! LMAO x
> 
> Hello hello hello all x

You are a monkey, Padster!!!! Hope you had a great weekend, and fingers crossed that this is a GOOD sign!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Lils-huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and stay safe, Axxxx

Purple, Dashka, Chicken, Lady H, BF, and everybody else on her-big :hugs: to you all!

I'm struggling at the moment with what to do. I feel that my success with natural and AC with own eggs has got me nowhere, and I can't keep tormenting myself with which vits to take, treatments to have. Been there, worn the t-shirt, yada yada, and still no BFP. So, I'm going to wean myself off the thread, although I'll still keep an eye out for everyone and really hope tht we all get our BFPs one way or another. I don't know if I can put myself through a DE scenario. Perhaps I'll just leave it to chance and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that. I never thought I could say this, but after almost five years and a lot of emotional and physical effort, I think I'm done. (Although it does upset me to say it). I may change my mind, who knows, perhaps I just need a complete break from it all, but for now, this is what I want to do, as I just can't see any way that I can 'win'! So, I'll pop in an see how you're all doing, but for my own sanity, this is what I need to do. Sorry girls, and huge GOOD LUCK to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

oh miss amanda... we will miss you... we all get it.. you are the most wonderful and deserving woman..... and it's been a really long journey for you. I want to wish you all the best and give you the biggest and best virtual hug ever. Maybe moving on with everything else will give you the space to heal a bit. but god we will miss you.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Dash/Lils - pleased to hear that the worse of issac has .......be safe.... especially on the roads..... :flower:

Pad - you may be pinkly positive - I will cross my fingers for you!!!:cloud9:

Greekprn- thanks for the coq10 discussion - I'm only on 150mg a day - so am going to increase to 375mg. I puked after taking the coq10 and horse pill elevit the other day - must have got the tablets stuck - oh for morning sickness but none here.....:hugs::hugs:

Moon - will join you in the green tea - black coffee isn't fab 

I'm lurking at the mo (like you lady H) - am struggling a bit too - in fact the two week wait hell this month has been the most crap. I get excited about nothing.... convinced my self that tingly feet over the weekend was an early sign of pregnancy - drawing AT STRAWS/delusional!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! excitement comes before a huge fat bFN.

just quit one of my two jobs - to concentrate on bfp. god hope this works. hung out with nephew and four year olds at party over the weekend - don't the words, which one is yours? really suck/bollocks!!!!!
of course - the other mothers are such smug married, smug mums... AAAGGGHHHHHHHH. 

remind ourselves - that while they are pregnant and being mothers we are getting fabulous.


----------



## padbrat

Completely understand where you are coming from A. Its just too draining on the soul. As you all know I have to take regular AWOL seshs just to cope.

Loves to you A! xxxx

Hahhahaa DrH! You are so funny... tingly feet.. that is a new sign!!

Though is all seriousness I desperately need a medical opinon!!

Have just got my result from the Drs for my tests.... NOT GOOD... Scarily not good...

Thyroid:
TSH 0.05
T4 51.1
T3 22.2

Glucose
6.5

Progesterone (21 day)
21

So that means in the last year where my meds have dropped from 150mg to 25mg my T4 has dropped 0.9.....Have been reading up and am scaring myself to death over this... it is so bad for fertility and pregnancy... can cause cognitive disabilities.... OMG I really hope I am not pregnant as it will mean my 7th loss.... 

The bloody nurse just said... oh well the Dr spoke to you and told you to drop your meds to 25mg. If you aren't happy with that come in and talk to a Dr..... OMG they have been playing with this for a year now and still not fixed it!!

I am scared...


----------



## drhouse

padbrat said:


> Completely understand where you are coming from A. Its just too draining on the soul. As you all know I have to take regular AWOL seshs just to cope.
> 
> Loves to you A! xxxx
> 
> Hahhahaa DrH! You are so funny... tingly feet.. that is a new sign!!
> 
> Though is all seriousness I desperately need a medical opinon!!
> 
> Have just got my result from the Drs for my tests.... NOT GOOD... Scarily not good...
> 
> Thyroid:
> TSH 0.05
> T4 51.1
> T3 22.2
> 
> Glucose
> 6.5
> 
> Progesterone (21 day)
> 21
> 
> So that means in the last year where my meds have dropped from 150mg to 25mg my T4 has dropped 0.9.....Have been reading up and am scaring myself to death over this... it is so bad for fertility and pregnancy... can cause cognitive disabilities.... OMG I really hope I am not pregnant as it will mean my 7th loss....
> 
> The bloody nurse just said... oh well the Dr spoke to you and told you to drop your meds to 25mg. If you aren't happy with that come in and talk to a Dr..... OMG they have been playing with this for a year now and still not fixed it!!
> 
> I am scared...

Pad what units are the tests in where you are?


----------



## drhouse

Normal ranges in UK I think are:

TSH	0.1-6.0 miu/L
free T4	10-25 pmol/L
total T3	1.0-2.5 nmol/L


----------



## padbrat

I have no idea DrH... they never bother to tell you these things....

What do you think?


----------



## padbrat

Have just read this...

Complications[1][3]

Poorly controlled hyperthyroidism during pregnancy is associated with the following:

Maternal
Pregnancy-induced hypertension.[7]
Pre-eclampsia.
Cardiac failure.
Premature labour.[7]
Thyroid storm.
Placental abruption.
Fetal/neonatal
High miscarriage rate is associated with high thyroid hormone and thyrotrophin hormone levels (ie not due to autoimmunity).
Intrauterine growth ******ation.[7]
Low birthweight baby.[7]
Stillbirth.
Thyroid dysfunction.
in https://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Hyperthyroidism-in-Pregnancy.htm

OMG OMGGGG

Even worse....

In women who are not pregnant, hyperthyroidism can affect menstrual periods, making them irregular, lighter, or disappear altogether. It may be harder for hyperthyroid women to become pregnant, and they are more likely to have miscarriages. If a woman with infertility or repeated miscarriages has symptoms of hyperthyroidism, it is important to rule out this condition with thyroid blood tests. It is very important that hyperthyroidism be controlled in pregnant women since the risks of miscarriage or birth defects are much higher without therapy.

https://www.endocrineweb.com/condit...blems-pregnancy#Hyperthyroidism_and_Pregnancy

This is getting worse... am scared...


----------



## grkprn

padbrat said:


> I have no idea DrH... they never bother to tell you these things....
> 
> What do you think?


pad - I had two decades of issues with my thyroid. I work in a cardiac unit, so I found the normal ranges for our hospital:

TSH 0.30-5.50 miu/L
free T4 0.76-1.70 ng/dL
total T3 100-200 ng/dL

I was weaned off of synthroid in March '09, due to tachycardia and excessive sweating. The symptoms resolved and I still get my levels checked yearly.

I found this website online - https://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/standard_tests_for_thyroid_disease1.php - it looks like it is a thyroid patient advocacy page in the UK. It lists the normal ranges for TSH, T4 and T3 in the appropriate units.

Don't read too much online or else it would drive you bonkers! :wacko: Personally, I would contact the Dr's office and make an appt. to see him/her in the office. I find that discussing issues face to face, rather than through a 3rd party, helps a ton.

Let me know if you would like any additional information -- I've read my share about thyroid issues and fertility/pregnancy!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> I'm struggling at the moment with what to do. I feel that my success with natural and AC with own eggs has got me nowhere, and I can't keep tormenting myself with which vits to take, treatments to have. Been there, worn the t-shirt, yada yada, and still no BFP. So, I'm going to wean myself off the thread, although I'll still keep an eye out for everyone and really hope tht we all get our BFPs one way or another. I don't know if I can put myself through a DE scenario. Perhaps I'll just leave it to chance and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that. I never thought I could say this, but after almost five years and a lot of emotional and physical effort, I think I'm done. (Although it does upset me to say it). I may change my mind, who knows, perhaps I just need a complete break from it all, but for now, this is what I want to do, as I just can't see any way that I can 'win'! So, I'll pop in an see how you're all doing, but for my own sanity, this is what I need to do. Sorry girls, and huge GOOD LUCK to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Dwrgi I was just popping on quickly for now & saw your post. I am so sad for you!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2: I am also selfishly sad for myself because I am going to miss you so much!!! :cry::cry::cry: I know we'll stay in touch by other means, but... it's not the same. But I completely sympathize with how you feel & have seen it coming & I don't blame you one bit. Its so exhausting & you've been doing this for soooo long. 

People don't realize that LTTC (& espec >35) is a daily struggle - not just at O time & AF! :growlmad: Like you said - the supplements, the drugs, the staying away from things you love (or taking them in moderation which pretty much sux too) because you are so fearful of causing something bad to happen, the Dr appts, scans, tests, surgeries, shooting yourself up w/drugs & then the ART on top of that. LTTC saps your mind, body & spirit after a while. Even if you consider yourself "relaxed" about it, subconsciously something has to be going on & it'll come out in one way or another. It causes you to put your life on hold for a "what-if" scenario & that's the worst, I think. So, that's my way of saying I totally understand & although I want you to stay forever & ever, I do realize that your departure would probably be what's best for Dwrgi & that's what is most important right now. 

But I will also keep my positive thoughts & prayers coming whether you are on this thread or not. And I will secretly hope that you will get that lucky taking-a-break or quitting-TTC-altogether sticky rainbow bean. If hope, hard work, patience & helping others could just manifest itself physically, you'd have 5 kids by now - really. You've been a blessing to me & have helped me through so much, and I know that I am not alone. :sad: You have helped so many women through this, so I hope you know it wasn't all for nothing or wasted time because you have been there for so many of us & we appreciate it more than you probably know. I know that doesn't get you pregnant, but hopefully you will give yourself a ton of love & acceptance for what you have selflessly given to us. :flow: 

Sorry I am getting emotional, but you've helped me since the day & joined this thread (which seems like years ago) & I'm really going to miss you!!! :cry::sad2:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Am still holding out Purps.. will not test until Thurs... so am currently on CD 36... and nothing... nothing at all.
> 
> Well I say nothing... had a whole episode of 'dampness'... thought maybe I was having the same issue as your dog Purps... but no.. is a whole load of watery stuff. Doesn't smell or anything. Never had that before... maybe it is an old lady thing and AF is just waiting to jump me!
> 
> Hows the hurricane going Lils? A little wet and windy maybe? LOL .... was going to make a comparison joke with me there... but thought no that is just TMI!! LMAO x
> 
> Hello hello hello all x
> 
> You are a monkey, Padster!!!! Hope you had a great weekend, and fingers crossed that this is a GOOD sign!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Lils-huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and stay safe, Axxxx
> 
> Purple, Dashka, Chicken, Lady H, BF, and everybody else on her-big :hugs: to you all!
> 
> I'm struggling at the moment with what to do. I feel that my success with natural and AC with own eggs has got me nowhere, and I can't keep tormenting myself with which vits to take, treatments to have. Been there, worn the t-shirt, yada yada, and still no BFP. So, I'm going to wean myself off the thread, although I'll still keep an eye out for everyone and really hope tht we all get our BFPs one way or another. I don't know if I can put myself through a DE scenario. Perhaps I'll just leave it to chance and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that. I never thought I could say this, but after almost five years and a lot of emotional and physical effort, I think I'm done. (Although it does upset me to say it). I may change my mind, who knows, perhaps I just need a complete break from it all, but for now, this is what I want to do, as I just can't see any way that I can 'win'! So, I'll pop in an see how you're all doing, but for my own sanity, this is what I need to do. Sorry girls, and huge GOOD LUCK to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I am sooooo sad to read this! But...... I do understand, and you have to make yourself the most important person now! I will miss you here so much, you have always been so lovely and helped me (and others ) when I have been down and sad. I wish I could make it happen for you! You deserve it.
Huge loves xxx


----------



## grkprn

Dwrgi said:


> I'm struggling at the moment with what to do. I feel that my success with natural and AC with own eggs has got me nowhere, and I can't keep tormenting myself with which vits to take, treatments to have. Been there, worn the t-shirt, yada yada, and still no BFP. So, I'm going to wean myself off the thread, although I'll still keep an eye out for everyone and really hope tht we all get our BFPs one way or another. I don't know if I can put myself through a DE scenario. Perhaps I'll just leave it to chance and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that. I never thought I could say this, but after almost five years and a lot of emotional and physical effort, I think I'm done. (Although it does upset me to say it). I may change my mind, who knows, perhaps I just need a complete break from it all, but for now, this is what I want to do, as I just can't see any way that I can 'win'! So, I'll pop in an see how you're all doing, but for my own sanity, this is what I need to do. Sorry girls, and huge GOOD LUCK to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - I'm so sad :cry::cry::cry: You have helped me with positive energy and comments....but I understand the stress TTC has on us. I took a break (albeit only a month) and it helped me step away from BNB and relax. I'm back now, but I'm not sure how long I could last on a message board continually month after month. Even though all of the ladies here are wonderful!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wishing you all the best and sending prayers your way -- please keep in touch and keep lurking!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: So you can see when we all head to Jamaica!! :happydance::happydance::plane::shipw::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> I'm struggling at the moment with what to do. I feel that my success with natural and AC with own eggs has got me nowhere, and I can't keep tormenting myself with which vits to take, treatments to have. Been there, worn the t-shirt, yada yada, and still no BFP. So, I'm going to wean myself off the thread, although I'll still keep an eye out for everyone and really hope tht we all get our BFPs one way or another. I don't know if I can put myself through a DE scenario. Perhaps I'll just leave it to chance and if it wasn't meant to be, then that's that. I never thought I could say this, but after almost five years and a lot of emotional and physical effort, I think I'm done. (Although it does upset me to say it). I may change my mind, who knows, perhaps I just need a complete break from it all, but for now, this is what I want to do, as I just can't see any way that I can 'win'! So, I'll pop in an see how you're all doing, but for my own sanity, this is what I need to do. Sorry girls, and huge GOOD LUCK to you all, Axxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, darling, I'm so sorry to read this :cry: I don't want to see you go, but completely understand your reasons why. It takes a lot of strength to keep going on this journey, but it takes even more strength to walk away. You are an amazing woman, I really hope you know that. You've been a rock to all of us.. I honestly wouldn't have got through any of this, especially this cycle, without all your help and support. I hope the break brings you peace and clarity and if there were any justice the little 'surprise' you so richly deserve. 

Sending you tonnes of love, :hugs: and :kiss:

C xx


----------



## purplelou

Pad... That is scary stuff! I think you definitely need to speak to your doctor .

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

A, you know my thoughts but just wanted to say (well, what LilS said really but not so well :dohh:)

You have been a massive source of strength, inspiration and knowledge on here and like everyone said if wishes made :baby: then you would have a whole brood from us lot right now. So massive :hug: and some :cry: but catch up with you soon lovely lady :kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

just quickly passing by today but...

Dwrgi - I am sooooo sad too to read this:cry::cry::cry::hugs: I so understand your need to go off the thread - but we will miss you terribly... You have helped me and others - picked us up when we were down and you SOOOOO deserve this hun... I wish I could make this happen for you...:hugs::hugs::hugs: Take all the time you need to heal and become your old-self again (I have been comtemplating this too) This LTTC thing is soul-sucking... literally rips out your heart and stomps on it month after month....:cry::cry: Life is sooo freakin' unfair and I was actually crying and cursing in the car this morning about the very same thing and said I can't do this anymore:cry:. It totally sucks that we are punished for wanting the one thing in life that would make us happy ... I will SOOO miss you but know we will keep in touch by other means - .....:hug:

Take care hun.... you are one beautiful person and I so hope you get your surprise rainbow baby .... :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Pad -:hugs::hugs: I really hope your new doc can help with the thyroid issues - that sounds scary :hugs:- but please stop Googling - it's so dangerous.. (re: the 'wetness' thing - that happened to me one cycle when I was a day or two late and it only lasted for a day or two before AF showed her ugly face).... How many days have you had that 'wetness' going on?

Hello to everyone else - sending everyone - :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:

AFM - was feeling pretty sad this morning (even before I read Dwrgi's post) -just don't know how much more of this I can take of TTC (or whether I can handle it) Too stressed right now.... :wacko: Then I got an email from an old boss who is asking if I would want to come in for an interview for a job opening there - have been dying to leave here for a while -but been putting everything on hold for TTC... now I have my RE app't on Tuesday and if I go for this job (which I haven't even gone for the interview for yet) then will my IVF plans be put on hold.... this timing totally sucks - why don't things happen when you want them too... Murphy's law. Moving to another job would mean it would make it much harder for me to get the time off to get IVF done or whatever... so that may have to be put on hold... oh crap... so confused!:wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi, Honey nothing I say is going to make you feel any better. But wanted you to know you have been such a support to me and welcomed me onto the thread with open arms. I really hope that you will become the good old 'once she gave up having a baby she got pregnant'. All I can do now though is send you my rainbow and shooting star and hope it brings you your baby. (I will catch the next one) Love to you and don't be a stranger but give yourself time XXX You will be missed XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

dashka - Hugs to you too. You could always go for the job anyway and see what happens, you never know it may all just click into place. I'm a great believer in everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi....I came out of hiding to send you all my love. The others all said it so I'll leave you with a :hugs: n :kiss: :cry::flower:


----------



## owl35

:cry: OMG dwrgi, I'm shocked and so very sad to see you leave. You've always been such a great cheerleader for all of us. I'll miss your posts terribly. Take care of yourself sweetie. We'll be thinking about you :hugs::cry:


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi - I pray that lots of joy come your way real soon!!! Your optimism has really kept me going for the past few months - seriously!! All will be well dear!! :hugs: and :hugs: and :hugs:.


----------



## nessaw

dwrgi-u will be sorely missed.your words of wisdom fun and support are irreplaceable.thank you for all of them.take care of yourself.hope the return to school is calm-as calm as it can be!vx


----------



## nessaw

dashka-i think u should go for it.i haven't moved schools for the 2yrs thinking it would be v hard to go to a new place then turn around and say i'm pregnant.i really regret it.you can work out time off.take a chance!


----------



## Maddy40

dwrgi take care. You have been such a wonderful supporter of everyone, that's clear even to recently-joined members like myself. We wish you well on the next steps of your journey. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

dashka, I think you should at least go for the interview. You never know what might happen and it might be perfect or it might be total rubbish and you won't be missing anything :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy &#8211; Um, I don&#8217;t think you can call camping in sub-zero temps boring!!! Crazy, but not boring! :haha: I might even venture to classify that as an extreme sport! :thumbup: (lol). They should add that one to the Olympics :winkwink: Hang in there, honey. I don&#8217;t have the magic potion (yet) but my advice is that it does &#8220;help&#8221; to try to schedule fun outings, me-time, relaxation/meditation/reiki/acupuncture, etc if you can, get into a really awesome book or TV series, watch movies, get out into nature, take a hot bath with fancy bath bomb or bubbles in candlelight, etc &#8211; Just try to treat yourself with a lot of love & nurturing & be easy on yourself during all of this & it will &#8220;somewhat&#8221; make up for the bullsh** you have to deal with daily. It&#8217;s all about balance (but you are still going to have sh**y days - that&#8217;s normal & that&#8217;s partly what we&#8217;re here for) :flower:

Chicken &#8211;yeah, I guess my definition of big storm is a little too skewed after being hit with 6 hurricanes over 2 years back in 04-05 :haha:. Silly, isn&#8217;t it? Now if it&#8217;s not ripping my roof off, it&#8217;s a &#8220;little storm&#8221; :haha::wacko: I&#8217;m so glad you are going for consult. It really doesn&#8217;t hurt just to get a few initial bloods & at our age, the sooner the better :hugs:

Moon &#8211; yeah, folate is more easily absorbable (Dashka referred me to FolaPro &#8211; you can google). Btw, don&#8217;t drink any teas with tannins around the time you take folate/folic acid as it apparently messes with the absorption too (can&#8217;t find my article, but I think 1 cup around that time may not hurt?). Um, if you & DH dtd during very fertile EWCM, I take it you took precautions if you are saying it was wasted? Never heard of CoQ10 increasing CM, but idk. EPO does & works pretty fast. Were you affected by any of the 300 earthquakes the other day?

Purps &#8211; Eeek, hope the doggies are OK, now! Hope you are feeling great these days. How&#8217;s your dad doing now?

DrH &#8211; ugh, sorry you got the Which one is yours question. :hugs: So glad you quit your other job &#8211; its is very important to try to keep stress levels down as much as you can. Stress isn&#8217;t going ot kill you & is sometimes pretty healthy, it&#8217;s just &#8220;too much stress&#8221; (as if we could measure it, right?) is bad all around. I used to get periods 1-2x/yr (once went 1.5 yrs no AF) due to stress (80-hr -110-hr weeks!). Mind you at that time I didn&#8217;t mind so much, but it&#8217;s not healthy to do that & defo not during TTC. But you know that being a Dr. :winkwink:


Dashka &#8211; First, sending sunshiny :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. I know we had this conversation, but I just want you to know I am here for you & totally understand where you are coming from. About the job &#8211; wow, that&#8217;s what we&#8217;ve been discussing right? But, I&#8217;m thinking out loud, here. If you really would want that job (closer, better, etc) I would prob go for the interview. If you did get it, then they can't argue if you need a few sick days or have Dr appts right? If you did get it but change your mind, you can politely let them know that your personal situation has changed & discuss w/them your need for IVF & see what they say? If you didn't get it, then no decisions need to be made anyway. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad &#8211; ugh, I&#8217;m so sorry you have to deal w/this thyroid crap :grr::grr::grr:!!! That&#8217;s all fine & dandy if they adjusted your dosage, but concurrently they should have set up an appt with you for a re-test to see if it worked! That would have made you feel much better at least right? Like, um, can you care just a LITTLE please? :trouble: Call up & demand monthly blood tests to monitor it until it gets to normal & let them know (in case they have no clue) that this is very serious as you are trying to get pregnant & this could be fatal to a baby! If they say they know you are trying, then they just shot themselves in the foot bc they should have told you the dangers of TTC w/serious thyroid prob &#8211; WTF?! :growlmad: Puts them between a rock & a hard place that way. Oh Pad &#8211; I really hope this gets sorted soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hi: everyone else that is lurking! I&#8217;ve been having to stick to shorter posts to those who&#8217;ve posted since I&#8217;ve last been on bc work has been/will be crazy over the next 1.5 months as our fiscal year ends 9/30. I need to spend more time doing relaxation techniques to combat the stress, & it&#8217;s really barely started yet. (you are all prob like &#8211; thank God, those long posts drive me crazy! lol) But I hope you are all doing well!!!

AFM &#8211; not sure what&#8217;s going on w/FF. Weird month like so many others are experiencing. I defin O&#8217;d, but got major temp drop today (which is fine I guess), but w/EWCM & other pre-O signs??? :shrug: What am I O&#8217;ing twice in one cycle now or something? Will have to consult Dr Google. Ah, whatever, I&#8217;ll just go with it - whatevs. Purps, I&#8217;ll be Weird O Yankovic, so you have a buddy! :haha: Maybe it&#8217;s the double full moon in August, or the blue moon this month that&#8217;s wreaking havoc on us all (once every 2-3 yrs)&#8230; Idk, that just sounded good. :winkwink:

Big round of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone &#8211; I&#8217;ll buy this round! And massive, major fairy :baby::dust: to all in 2WW. Where is that fairy anyway? She hasn&#8217;t made an appearance in a loooong time, we are way overdue for a visit or 2 (or 20)!!!


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Dashka  First, sending sunshiny :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. I know we had this conversation, but I just want you to know I am here for you & totally understand where you are coming from. About the job  wow, thats what weve been discussing right? But, Im thinking out loud, here. If you really would want that job (closer, better, etc) I would prob go for the interview. If you did get it, then they can't argue if you need a few sick days or have Dr appts right? If you did get it but change your mind, you can politely let them know that your personal situation has changed & discuss w/them your need for IVF & see what they say? If you didn't get it, then no decisions need to be made anyway. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Lils (and everyone else)... I contacted her today re: interview -just going to be hard to fit in 2 interviews (2 consecutive days) + RE appointment all early next week! A bit stressed here!!:wacko::wacko: The job is about same distance from home as now just different direction - and would make it way way more difficult to go from IVF cycle treatments to there - I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there - I would most likely postpone IVF anyway if I got it.... Why does it all have to happen the same week - like my brain can't process what I want that quickly!:dohh:
(BTW - this job is related to nutrition in a way)


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> AFM  not sure whats going on w/FF. Weird month like so many others are experiencing. I defin Od, but got major temp drop today (which is fine I guess), but w/EWCM & other pre-O signs??? :shrug: What am I Oing twice in one cycle now or something? Will have to consult Dr Google. Ah, whatever, Ill just go with it - whatevs. Purps, Ill be Weird O Yankovic, so you have a buddy! :haha: Maybe its the double full moon in August, or the blue moon this month thats wreaking havoc on us all (once every 2-3 yrs) Idk, that just sounded good. :winkwink:

umm.... could that be a 7DPO implantation dip???? oh FX for you hun!!! :thumbup:Have you ever got EWCM when you implanted before?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

don't have much time today - but want to send everyone big :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well I popped off to see my GP and he was lovely, he didn't have much faith in temping but understood my concerns and has arranged for me to go and have day 21 bloods done. I'm CD29 today so just waiting for AF to turn up (which I'm sure she will tomorrow) then I can get them booked in and see what's happening down there. Incidentally he did say he didn't think I should be worrying until we have been trying for 2 years :saywhat:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - Oh boy, when it rains it pours right? you are going to need those meditation tapes next week Dash, but I am sure you will get through it all w/flying colors. It "looks" like this big scary thing right now, but don't let it get you anxious. :flower: Once you have a plan in place, it will all fall together. Makes it tough its in another direction though.:nope: Is everything set up now? Maybe she won't mind conducting your interviews at 6 or 6:30? Oh yay its sorta related to nutrition!!! :happydance::thumbup:



dashka said:


> umm.... could that be a 7DPO implantation dip???? oh FX for you hun!!! :thumbup:Have you ever got EWCM when you implanted before?:hugs::hugs:

Yeah if it was just the temps I wouldn't have an issue, but no I've never ever had EWCM post-O or on preg months.:shrug: And having..umm...other pre-O "feelings" :blush:. So wondering if some kind of 2nd Ov like Owl had, or maybe my progesterone is insufficient to stave off the estrogen surge. I need to stop over-analyzing stuff, but I can't learn anything if I don't ask questions... And can't learn new things if it always happens the same way, right? Thank you for the FX, who knows? :wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

chickenchaser said:


> Well I popped off to see my GP and he was lovely, he didn't have much faith in temping but understood my concerns and has arranged for me to go and have day 21 bloods done. I'm CD29 today so just waiting for AF to turn up (which I'm sure she will tomorrow) then I can get them booked in and see what's happening down there. Incidentally he did say he didn't think I should be worrying until we have been trying for 2 years :saywhat:

Well, I'm glad you got it arranged Chicken. It never hurts & will be interesting bc you can compare your chart to what your CD21 bloods say :thumbup:. And can you imagine waiting 2 YEARS at our age? :nope: If I'm not mistaken, isn't that sometimes the protocol for women _under_ 35 in UK? Guess it doesn't matter as long as he is at least willing to work with you on that - yay! :happydance::thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Most GPs say a year for under 35 but 6 months for +35. But they like you to be actively trying in that time. He did say he wouldn't normally do them at this point because we have only been trying 4 months but because we have been actively trying and I have been having other symptoms such as sudden hot flushes he wanted to check it out. Not nice seeing that box ticked on the blood form that say menopause test. But I know it needs to be done. 

Hope you are still hanging in there and I'm glad the storm is passing for you. I have only ever been in 1 hurricane, when we were in Mexico a few years ago and it was so scary but everyone was so organised and just got on with it. It was amazing.


----------



## moondust7

grkprn said:


> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Grkprn - I take CoQ10!! Just started. I'm taking 200mg twice a day (400mg total). I take one in the morning with breakfast, and another in the afternoon. I'm really hoping it makes a difference!! Have you read the thread on here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/misc/paperclip.gif Research "Supplement CoQ10 could be key to pregnancy for older women" ?? I read that whole thing! I'm convinced CoQ10 helps. (Well, I'm really hoping it does!) If your RE recommends it, man, it's gotta be good.
> 
> Moondust--I just read it! Very interesting indeed! I'm heading out this evening to the store, so I may just pick some up! It sounds like the CoQ10 is working for you or maybe it's the combo with the EPO? I've also considered taking EPO....you take that up until ovulation, right?
> 
> Thank you so much for forwarding that thread to me! :hugs:Click to expand...

Grkprn - ya I am really liking the CoQ10! I have been drinking green tea too, as well as drinking a little more whole milk (1.5-2 cups/day), and taking EPO. So, after thinking about it more I'm guessing it's more likely that the green tea, milk and EPO causing the very nice increase in CM and EWCM! LOL But, I do wonder if the CoQ10 has something to do with it. Anyways, ya, only take EPO up until ovulation. I've read that the recommended dosage is 1500-3000mg daily, and from experience, I know I need at least 1000-2000mg to see results. The capsules I bought were 500mg and that just wasn't enough, so I needed to take at least 2 to see an increase in CM. :flower:


----------



## moondust7

Hi everyone!!

Purplelou - wow, so you took CoQ10 and got a BFP 3 months later?! I know it could definitely be coincidence, but I'm on board. :D Thanks for letting me know that was part of your regimen. Hope your dog is doing better.

Dwrgi - I'm so sorry to see you go. I know I've only seen you on this thread for a couple weeks or so now, but I wish you all the best... lots of love, laughter, relaxation, happiness and wine and coffee (if you drink those!)!! :hugs: I can see how much everyone here cares about you, and it was so touching to read everyone's reply to you. Lots of love, and I will hope and pray that a stork brings you a surprise when you least expect it! :hugs:

DrHouse - ok, let me know what you think of the green tea! To be honest, I wasn't a huge fan of the taste at first, but I'm starting to like it now. I love coffee too, but I'm switching to tea now too.... Hope your TWW is going well. It's so hard not to be excited about symptoms (or phantom symtoms)... I'm telling myself that hope is always good during the TWW, and hope is good afterwards too (no matter the outcome). And a big fat thumbs-down to the smug mums you saw!!! Enjoy your extra time with just one job now... I'm sure that will be WONDERFUL!!

Padbrat - hope you've been able to talk to a Dr. Be careful with google!! Sounds like Grkprn has some good experience with thyroid issues. 

Dashka - Aw man, that's such a hard choice with the new job prospect!! I agree with the others that going for the interview never hurts... I hope everything goes well next week!! Sounds like you'll be super busy. Timing is never going to be perfect, but sometimes a change in one area can bring lots of other more amazing changes in other areas of your life!! Hope you're able to give it some more thought and figure out what the best thing for you is! 

LilSluz - thanks for the info on folate. I had no idea. And also no idea how tea/tannins isn't the best to have with it. I have been drinking tea while taking my vitamins for a long time!! Maybe I should switch to milk.... time to do some reading! Thanks :flower: And yes, we used a condom with the lovely EWCM. Sigh. I just hope it comes back next month!! I really do think it was the right thing to sit this month out though. Better safe than sorry, especially b/c I was around the sick kitty. Still, it's been hard not trying. Oh, and no, I didn't feel any of the earthquakes out here. I'm sorry FF is giving you a hard time figuring out what's going on!! If you do think it's another ovulation, hope it turns into a baby! You get to try twice... idk but two times the chance to make a :baby: in one month sounds like pretty good deal! I just looked on my calendar, and you're right - there was a full moon on Aug. 2 and there's another one on Friday!! That's totally got to be what's causing the havoc with all of us this month!!! 
Chickenchaser - TWO years??!?!! :saywhat: LOL geez. But still, glad you're getting the tests, and I'm sure it will be helpful to have more information. Could the hot flashes be other things, like did you eat something bad, is it hot out, do you think you could be having chemical pregnancies etc.?? Anyways, I think his point in saying 2 years is that you have a long time to try and don't worry after 4 months of trying :flower: (I'm at 3 months of trying, and I keep telling myself that too)

Hi to everyone else & hope you're having a great week!! :hugs:

AFM - I saw the Sept. testing thread, and was going to ask to be added to give me something to hope for, but then I looked at the calendar and saw that I won't be able to test (or get AF) until the first week of October (since I'm sitting this month out)!!!!!!!!!! ARGH!! That was really disheartening. I'll get this cycle's AF the 2nd week of Sept. But, I'm trying to stay positive and hopeful. I looked at the first couple pages of this thread, and the amazing thing is that the majority of the ladies who were posting then are now mothers or are expecting. That definitely gives me hope.


----------



## grkprn

moondust7 said:


> Grkprn - ya I am really liking the CoQ10! I have been drinking green tea too, as well as drinking a little more whole milk (1.5-2 cups/day), and taking EPO. So, after thinking about it more I'm guessing it's more likely that the green tea, milk and EPO causing the very nice increase in CM and EWCM! LOL But, I do wonder if the CoQ10 has something to do with it. Anyways, ya, only take EPO up until ovulation. I've read that the recommended dosage is 1500-3000mg daily, and from experience, I know I need at least 1000-2000mg to see results. The capsules I bought were 500mg and that just wasn't enough, so I needed to take at least 2 to see an increase in CM. :flower:

Thanks! I bought a bottle (wow...didn't know it was so pricey!) and will start if AF starts...FX that she doesn't show though! Unless I can start taking anytime during my cycle? Hmmm.....

I may have to look at buying them from Sam's Club or Costco...maybe they'll be cheaper? Anyhow, I think it's exciting to be able to supplement with natural pills :thumbup: And EPO is on my radar to try next!


----------



## Asryellah

Dwirgi - I'm sorry to see you leave, you have been such a Star in this thread :hugs::kiss: Helped and supported a lot of women with your wisdom.

I hope you come and pop by every now&then and let us know how you are doing :hugs: Good things will come your way :hugs:

Lots of LOVE to all of you ladies & :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Its been busy this morning at work, but I just wanted to pop by and send some :hugs: and :kiss: to you all xxx hope today treats you well xx


----------



## drhouse

NO NO NO... Chicken as a doctor that cares about you - you fabbo over 35er.....


believe the girls here.... wait only 6-12 months tops. .

Two years not ok in over thirty fives.

Be the squeaky wheel... Ask for what you deserve


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks my lovely, He was supportive but I think he just hasn't got much faith in charting and said that there is no evidence that it works. And as I was using my charts as my evidence I think that it really didn't help. I did say I don't have 2 years but he seemed to think that women will have babies when they are ready and not before. But don't you worry if these test come back fine i will be back there within the year if nothing happens and if they aren't then we will go from there. I'm still waiting for AF that should have started yesterday with spotting and still no sign but if I did O this month is was late accourding to my OPK so I'm doing to give her till the weekend until I put myself through testing.

Thanks for your concern and I will be picking your brain when my results come back, big hugs. XXX CC


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - Yeah, hurricanes are pretty (sometimes extremely) scary, even for us Floridians, so you must have been really freaked!!! :argh: Don't suppose you get too many of those in the UK :winkwink:. I'm going to have to tell my 25-yr old friend on a diff thread that 2 years is truly not the norm even for < 35. That's what they told her (so I assumed it was the youngin rule). Of course I told her not to wait that long anyway :thumbup: but now she'll know that's not the "rule of thumb". Just caught your post - excellent plan! :flower: (non-related I'm prob going to take a crystal & aromatherapy class tomorrow night :happydance:; still haven't gotten my moonstone yet as Crystal shop closed :nope:). 


GrkPorn - It is expensive & Omega 3's are too! What I do is hit CVS on its buy 1 get 1 free sales & get all of them then. Matter of fact, once you buy those you'll prob get a coupon for several dollars of or 20-30% off another non-sale product so yu can go rt back to the supp aisle & get anything else you need that's not on sale :thumbup: (I know pretty sad I've got a whole strategy down - lol). I'm pretty sure you can start CoQ10 at any time, but someone speak up if I'm wrong (hoping you don't need, of course!)

Moon - yeah, and the moon we are under now is the Blue Moon which started 8/16? or so (when everyone's charts seemed to go nuts). Next one isn't until July 2015 (once in a blue moon). It just feels good to blame it something bc can't be all of our faults, can it? :haha: EWCM - I was wondering if you had accidentally slipped on that one :winkwink:. Glad you didn't get the earthquakes! I went back & looked at those pages too & it looked like 65-70% got pregs/babies. That is encouraging, thanks for pointing that out!

Asry - how you doing honey? How's house hunting? :flower:

Purps - have a fab day darlin'!!! :hugs:

DrH - how's our world traveler doing? Where are you in your cycle? Btw, I never caught what kind of Dr you are (but don't say if too personal a question). :flower:

Dashka - hope you are having a great day & not stressing too much about upcoming events :friends:. Ommmmmm.... Ommmmmm... ~~~~~~

Dwrgi - if lurking, :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::flower:

Big :hugs::kiss::flower::thumbup::winkwink: to all of you fine, wonderful, strong, beautiful ladies on TTC #1, >35!!!! To all in 2WW, sending Blue Moon fairy baby :dust: your way!!!

My temps are pretty low this month, having major swings (99.5 during day) & my boobs aren't even big or sore at all - on 90mg suppositories. And I so look fwd to the "big" part being that I suffer from smallboobitis (of course, it's all relative tho :haha:). Oh well, whatevs. DH's bday today, so going to have surprise lunch party at work, dinner out w/family tonight & then for his present go to Orlando (next wknd as this wknd is a hols wknd - too packed) to ride some coasters, get adrenaline rushes & scream our heads off. Its a wonderful stress reliever, I highly recommend :thumbup: Have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## drhouse

Hello,


Hiya lovely ladies just a quickie to say Hi...... 
Lils - moon's right -trauma and stress so hurricanes would bring on a higher fertility rate - it went up after 9/11 too.... Maybe BD as much as you can while its windy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm an Emergency Room Doctor!! Know a bit about most things!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy to help out in an emergency as Pad knows!!!

Am having a hideous two week wait. am thinking maybe pregnant or maybe psychotic or delusional... had tingly feet, wretching on multivits and tiredness but no real symtpoms of sore boobs or nausea or others... Am so worried and probably going to be SO gutted come monday - due sept 3. 

RE on Sept 5, then on plane for six hours for work... yip... awesome!!!!!!!!!

Moon, Gkporn Dash you girls are inspirating me to get on the EWCM train - will be implementing your suggestions next cycle.

I miss dwrgi. :(

Chicken - good on you.. Six months get advice. Remember I saw a RE with a low blood test result not intending to try. He's got me on IVF after four months of NOT trying. So get the best opinion you can pay for. 

Purps/asry - hope the bumps are good!!!!

All the rest of the lovely ladies... fx!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - You're going to find that some Dr's (almost always male) don't care about charts & would rather you do bloodwork, u/s, etc. That's all fine & dandy, but you can't do that every cycle. The OBGYN I went to at first said charts-shmarts & put me on Clomid bc my CD21 tests didn't show I O'd. Well, I was new at this so didn;t have a clue about anything & he didn't bother to ask me how long my cycle was; he just assumed women are all a perfect 28 - 30 days (& he's an OBGYN!). Well, I don't O until CD21, so of course my prog is going to be low! :grr::grr::grr:. So he gave me Clomid assuming I didn't O & told me dtd CD10-18. Um, Ov on CD21, here AND Clomid just dried up all of my EWCM (which he also didn't tell me could be a side effect). I had to find out from google that all of this was totally wrong for 5-wk cycles & then w/o good EWCM, I'd basically have to hit it on the mark - within a few hrs of O, who can do that?! So, I very reluctantly began charting & ever since, "by some miracle" I have O'd every month (& of course figured out when I really O). So, I wasted 7-8 months of very precious higher fertility time w/him!!! :sad2: 

We've got tons of ladies on this site who have discovered issues based on their charts, too (repeat annovulation, thyroid, PCOS, prog deficiencies, estrogen probs, egg quality probs from too short or long of cycles, etc). Of course you have to listen to the Dr., but as DrH I'm sure can attest, they can't know everything & some are better than others, so listen to your own inner voice, too. And of course, you can bounce stuff off of all of us (& espec the lovely DrH) too! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Chicken - i agree - please don't wait too long to see a specialist... Time is so precious and I hope you get answers soon... re: hot flashes - have you had your thyroid checked? GL with the testing and AF stay away!:hugs::thumbup:

Lils - thx hun :hugs: you are awesome at giving advice - ever thought of becoming a counsellor?:winkwink: This has been a weird month for everyone - cool about the blue moon though... perhaps it will bring someone here a BFP ??:winkwink::winkwink: Maybe you are ov twice this month? It's totally possible... Saw you Bd'd a few days ago just in case - :winkwink::thumbup: Crystal and Aromatherapy class sounds awesome! :thumbup:And "smallboob-itis" - LOL:haha::haha: you are so funny chick.... funny I'm not feeling the same in the bb area too this month that I usually have (mind you I'm only 6DPO)....maybe the blue moon has some power over our bb's!!:haha:
Have a great time at DH's b-day!! and Orlando sounds fun.... I use to love rollercoasters when I was younger - but now I'm getting older and am more afraid of death :dohh::haha:- so get really stressed and don't go on.... (so has opposite effect on me!):hugs::kiss:

Dr H- GL on having just the 1 job now - hope it takes some stress off - although can't imagine working in an emergency room - Gosh that has to be one of the most stressful jobs!! :thumbup: Hope AF stays away and GL testing and GL at RE next week! :thumbup:(you've got a lot going on next week too!):hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - if you're lurking....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Moon - think it was a good idea to sit it out this month... don't worry it will pass quickly!:hugs: 

Grkprn - chart looks good!:thumbup: Be careful with the supplements from Costco and Sam's Club - I find the quality is not the same. I tend to get mine from the health food store (less fillers, binding ingredients etc) Also please always get a high quality Omega 3 (fish oils have to be strictly purity tested and pharmaceutical grade) You don't want heavy metal contaminments like mercury...Remember takes 3 months for egg quality (or sperm) to improve... BTW -I don't think you need to wait for AF to come to start the CoQ10... (but you need to wait for EPO as that is from AF -to -ov...only) GL!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Purps and Asry !!:flower::winkwink::winkwink::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Hello to everyone I didn't mention (keeping it down to those who post since my last post)....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - feeling a bit calmer today... Have a pre-screening phone interview tomorrow afternoon and then if I'm interested will go for actual interview next Wed. We'll see how it goes. I really want to do IVF and part of me knows that if I were to go for this job -IVF would definitely be pushed aside for a while and perhaps may have to start with another doc that is up in that town. Which would mean starting tests over. (here I am getting ahead of myself again:dohh:) Next week AD starts nursery school on Thursdays and Fridays - to add stress to the mix - we'll see how she handles it - it is her first time away from parents/grandparents for the whole day.
Breathe in ..... breathe out........:wacko:

Love and hugs to everyone!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

DrH... just wanted to publicly say thank you! I went to see another GP at the practice and she was fab! I told her how worried I was about my thyroid and all the symptoms it was giving me... and also how concerned I was on its effects on TTC and pregnancy.

She agreed absolutely and was shocked I had not been referred to a specialist yet... so she is referring me, she is also referring me to a gynae after she saw I had 6 losses in a row and no surviving children... I was so relieved... a GP who believed me!

I also asked her about my 21 day test result and she said it was low... then she asked if AF had come and I said no... so she said the result is useless as it is more or less designed for those that AF on 28 days or so... as I am now on CD thirty... whatever it was meaningless for me.

She then asked if I was pregnant....

hmmmm must test tomorrow I guess lol...

Sorry it is a quick me one... but just wanted to say YAY!


----------



## padbrat

Hmmm just checked FF.... CD 38 for me...


----------



## dashka

Pad - WOW!!!! CD 38!! test test!!!!:test::test:
I am SOOO glad you went to another doc who is referring you and gets your urgency on the matter.... you must feel a bit better...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## moondust7

Hi everyone! Happy Thursday!! It's almost the weekend! :happydance:

Grkprn - I looked at my bottle of EPO this morning, and they were 1000mg capsules... so what I said in my last post was wrong!! I need 2000mg to notice a difference in EWCM. One month I just took 1 pill a day (1000mg) and I didn't notice any difference. But as soon as I upped it to 2 (2000mg), I saw a big increase. And ya, the CoQ10 is expensive!! I did get my bottle at Costco. I didn't research which brand was the best (Dashka might have more insight), so I'm sure some are better, but I'm happy with what I got, at least for the first month :D Fx that you don't get AF!! 

Asryellah, Purplelou, Chicken, PadBrat - hi ladies! 

LilSluz - oooo your crystal & aromtherapy class sounds so fun!! Let us know how it goes!! Thanks for the tip on CVS! RiteAid has buy one get one free deals for vitamins too. I'm always on the watch for those, so it's good to know that I should check CVS too if I'm near one!! BTW when you said "EWCM - I was wondering if you had accidentally slipped on that one" hahahahahaha oh you totally cracked me up. :haha: Have a blast at the amusement parks!! My DH and I are planning on going to the Universal Studios in LA tomorrow!! Woo hoooooo!!!

DrHouse - FX for you!! If you do start green tea, whole milk and/or EPO next cycle, let us know what you think!! 

Dashka - good luck with the pre-interview, and interview if you go! Make sure you definitely do what is most important and best for you... it's so hard balancing work and personal life. I wish it were easier! But I'm sure that whatever choice you make will be the right one. :flower: Best of luck, and like you're doing, make sure to take plenty of deep breaths!!

Man, it sounds like so many of you could get BFP's this month with the symptoms and late AF's!!! :dust: and hoping for all of you!!

AFM - I'm taking Friday off of work, and Monday is Labor Day (federal holiday) so I am really, really looking forward to the 4-day weekend! I can really use the time off!! I just wish it were longer.... :D


----------



## owl35

lil - yay for roller coasters!! That's awesome and I'm jealous :wohoo:

drhouse - fingers crossed for a bfp! :dance:

dash - good luck for your interview!

pad - :test:

:hi: Asry, Purps, Chicken, Miri

moon - hm, you put a nice thought in my head with taking tomorrow off for a 4 day weekend. That sounds nice. I think I will ask my boss if I can work from home after my iui tomorrow... 

afm, cd13 today and I had iui this morning and again tomorrow morning

I miss dwrgi :sad1:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you ladies, you are awesome. I am a great believer in everything happens for a reason (I have probably said that before) but I will fight as much as I can with Mother Nature to have a child and if I can go up against her I can fight my GP. But I really appreciate all your support and advice. 

Lils a crystal & aromatherapy class together!!! I haven't heard of that before, how fab you will be so chilled afterwards. Do you also do aromatherapy? I trained about 8 years ago as well as doing reflexology and head massage. I would like to go and do Reiki as well but I have spent so long on my 'conventional studies' I just haven't had time.

Dash good luck tomorrow. Will be sending Positive thoughts your way.

Pad - TEST!!!!!!!!!

Love and hugs to all XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad, great news on the new doc :happydance:

And yes, I agree, :test: although who knows what is going on as you have given up the temping :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

am out-af got me this morning.:growlmad: :witch:not before i had a swim tho:haha:

have worked out the smileys!!

phoned qbout my referral.although i called 4 wks ago and it shd take 4 wks,they didn't send the letter til the following wk so no point calling til then.pantaloons!:huh:

anyhoo.best of luck to all u lovely ladies.

happy friday.vx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies...

Just got home from date night - super - got home late from work and managed to salvage it by paying for the cab rather than public transport!!!

Nice steak, fancy....

Chicken you all good!!!
Lils - reiki/aromatherapy vibes for pregnancy
Neesaw - sorry about the pantaloons/GP not doing the needful:dohh::dohh: and general feeling of pants caused by AF.
Owl enjoy four unadultered days of late morning bd and lazy breakfasts.. leave is wonderful!!!:coffee::coffee::coffee:
Pad my god i never knew you hadn't seen an RE.. Girls if ever one has three miscarriages in a row, is right to the RE you go!!!! te he he he..... So pleased I could be of help and support.... so pleased the C21 is irrelevant!!!!! Woo hooo.... Thyroid fix = next preg...if not already... wink wink... you will have to test at some point!!!!!! Not sure how to get a pink one is that bding early??? :kiss::kiss::kiss: 

Trust me girls.. you are becoming experts in your health... get the test results, keep photocopies of your scans... ask if I can help I will or at least assist you find proper not dr google resources...

Dash luck luck luck for your job... this may be the change you have been looking for...............:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies! happy Friday!! :happydance::flower:

Owl - yay - hope both your IUI's went well!!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs: Now take it easy this weekend for sure.

Chicken - you go girl!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Nessaw - Sorry AF got you :nope: - that nasty witch... Glad you got a swim though... Take it easy this weekend :hugs: GL on getting that referral soon!:hugs:

Moon - have a great 4-day weekend....:hugs:

Dr. H - glad you had a nice date night....:thumbup: Have to start doing those..
take it easy and enjoy weekend...:hugs:.(do you work weekends??)

Hello and hugs to everyone :flower::winkwink: :hugs:and wishing everyone who has Monday off -a great long weekend!:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - Monday is holiday -Labour Day here - so will go to parent's cottage Sat/Sun at least and then do some house chores on Monday. Have phone interview today - but I think unless it goes SUPER well and I get an amazing feeling about it that I'm not making the switch... My heart is telling me I need to keep on track with my current RE and possible IVF soon. Funny thing yesterday a girl from another dep't (who I don't even know very well) confided in me that she had both her kids via IVF and she had the same RE do IVF for her first one... she had good things to say... She had tried for about 10 years too and did IUIs with no sucess... but got lucky with IVF/with ICSI.

So we'll see how it goes....:shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dash that is a good Omen, I think your gardian angel sent her to give you faith, Big hugs hun. XXX and follow your heart it knows best. XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

You girls are fab - I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## LilSluz

DrH &#8211; Ugh, I hate when BNB eats posts! :grr: A lot of times, I now type it in Word just for that reason, as we can sometimes put a lot of time onto those! :nope: Had no idea trauma & stress gave you high fertility rates?! Wow, I should be preg by now&#8230;:haha: So should you being an ER Dr (wow!)! :winkwink: Sorry you&#8217;re having a tough 2WW but I hope you are happy at the end of it! My AF is due Sept 5th so, we&#8217;ll either be :wine: together or :happydance:. Thanks for the ~~~ - back at you!!! Btw, I just need to mention that it&#8217;s a pleasant surprise that as a Dr., you are open to alternative healing techniques & things that are perhaps not 100% scientifically proven. :thumbup::flower::dust: (PS will you be able to hold out until Mon or testing earlier?)


Dashka &#8211; Aw, thanks darlin :hugs:. Ahhh, attack of the Blue Moon Boobies!!! :haha: Awwww, I do know a lot of people who have developed that fear also &#8211; seems to come in the late 30&#8217;s/early 40&#8217;s! DH starting ot get a &#8220;lil&#8221; sick feeling, but I&#8217;m afraid it is the beginning of the end&#8230; I&#8217;m going to have to stalk some 13-yr olds for coaster buddies! :haha: Btw, if your LP is usually 12DPO, we are both due on the same day :thumbup: Hoping she doesn&#8217;t come for us! :dust: PS &#8211; GL today!!!! :thumbup: and liking the calm in you :coffee: :hugs::kiss: Update &#8211; just caught latest post. WOW!!! I don&#8217;t believe in coincidences! Same RE, same 10-yrs TTC & she&#8217;s got 2!!! Oh boy, I&#8217;m saying my prayers & sending ~~~~ to you! Maybe things are starting to come together for you now &#8211; Oh I sure hope so!!! :flower:


Pad &#8211; YAY for new GP & someone who cares!!! :hugs::kiss: Ugh, I just did a post to Chicken about a Dr that tested me CD21 when I didn&#8217;t even O until then &#8211; my point exactly Chicken! :grr::grr::grr: Btw, when you said prog was 20 & thought it was low, I figured we are on 2 diff systems. I wish we could all just agree on 1, it would make the world so much simpler! I don&#8217;t even care which one&#8230; Um, oh yeah :test::test::test: :hugs:


Moon &#8211; Ooooo, go enjoy Universal, yay!!! Do you guys have the sister-park &#8220;Islands of Adventure&#8221; too (w/Harry Potter land, Jurassic Park land, Superheroes, Dr Suess, etc)? That&#8217;s actually me fav. Enjoy your long weekend :happydance: (PS &#8211; no pun intended on that EWCM comment :haha:!!!!) lol


Owl &#8211; Ooooooh, GL honey &#8211; keeping everything crossed & :dust::dust::dust:!!!! (Ps &#8211; maybe I should have said &#8220;Whoooooo&#8221; instead :haha:)


Chicken &#8211; Wow, chick, you have done the real classes & h! I&#8217;m just doing a short Intro bc I don&#8217;t know very much & want to add it into my reiki (which I don&#8217;t do professionally yet either). In-depth classes later&#8230; When you say conventional, are you studying medicine??? If so, at least all of that goes together very nicely :thumbup:&#8230; Not sure I can work my reiki knowledge into my Accounting & Tax job :haha::haha: (other than just having it help me relax & foucs, which it does in a most excellent way - & giving me a healthy hobby/outlet). Do you practice massage now? You wanna come over? :haha:


BF &#8211; hey honey, I hope you are doing well!!! Was thinking about you this morning as I tried another short yoga core-strengthening program. I have to strengthen my back & abs, no more dilly-dallying around! Hope yours is doing well - Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi &#8211; We all miss you so much!!!! :nope: Sending Florida sunshine :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way :flow:


Ness &#8211; Aw, honey! I&#8217;m so sorry the stupid pimply hag :witch: came for you. :growlmad:. :hugs: I hope your referral comes soon & good job on the smileys :thumbup:


Purps &#8211; You must be really busy at work today, so hope you&#8217;re getting off soon & can enjoy a nice, relaxing weekend! :hugs:


Tiger - if lurking :hugs:


Fro -:hugs:


Mirium &#8211; How you doing honey? What day is lap again &#8211; 9/8? Keeping FX this fixes everything!


GrkPorn &#8211; 11DPO, I hope you get good news on Monday too! 


:hi: to everyone else &#8211; lurking & regulars! :flower:


AFM &#8211; I feel like this is my last bit of freedom before the gates of hell open next week at work :wacko: But we have a nice 3-day weekend for Labor Day, as well, so very happy about that! Too bad I&#8217;m going to be spending my extra day off doing taxes :growlmad:. Oh well, tomorrow night I have &#8220;Girls&#8217; Night&#8221; w/:wine:, :pizza: & scary movies til the wee hours of the morning &#8211; yay! Looks like August was a bust for us :shrug:, so bring on September!!! :happydance: A lot of us testing &/or AF due next week so it could get good, bad or ugly on us &#8211; c&#8217;mon fairy, just give us at least one sticky BFP (more preferably) - PLEASE!!! :thumbup: Have a wonderful, wonderful weekend everyone!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Dash! I didn't entirely forget about this - I did some googling about intralipids delivery & here's place in Toronto area so you can call & find out pricing & see how much notice they need, etc...

https://www.bayshore.ca/locations/toronto-home-care.aspx

:flower:


----------



## dashka

chickenchaser said:


> You girls are fab - I just wanted to let you know.

I agree you ALL are FAB!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Oh Dash! I didn't entirely forget about this - I did some googling about intralipids delivery & here's place in Toronto area so you can call & find out pricing & see how much notice they need, etc...
> 
> https://www.bayshore.ca/locations/toronto-home-care.aspx
> 
> :flower:

Lils - you're so sweet :flower::hugs: thanks hun.... My RE mentioned that they do intralipids so it should be ok....(they don't use IVIG anymore) I think things work differently here though as the "homecare" stuff would be covered by OHIP (our provincial gov't health plan) so you may have to qualify (ie.elderly, sick etc)... We get a lot of stuff free (ie. doc visits etc...) but our taxes are sky high!


----------



## dashka

Lils - enjoy your girls night out!! :thumbup:hope you had a nice DH b-day.... Hey weren't you going to Orlando this weekend?? Too bad you have to do taxes on Monday...:nope: that sucks!!! Yay you are right we are due around the same time for AF - crossing my fingers it's your lucky month!:winkwink::hugs::kiss: 

I know what a coincidence it was that that girl at work talked to me about IVF (we started talking about AD and she basically said how lucky I was that I adopted her at one year and didn't have to go through the first year of baby madness.... I said I WISH I had that first year with my AD...would give anything for it:nope: Never had the sleeping baby in arms thing -she was a wriggly toddler from the start (not to mention I don't have that year of her history :dohh:) - and then that led to her telling me how hard of a time she had getting preggers /IVF. She advised that if I do go and get a fair number of eggs to do half regular and half ICSI... not sure how that matters but I'll ask RE... (I know what ICSI is -but not sure why half and half?) She is a lot younger than me though -She's 36 and had her first 4 yrs ago and 2nd a year ago.


AFM - well I was all nervous/stressed for nothing..:haha::dohh::dohh:. glad I didn't go all the way there for the interview and it was on the phone. It lasted about 10 minutes and that was with small-talk too... So I pretty much cut to the chase with her and found out that the job is way out of my league - basically told her I didn't want to waste her time. I was kind of relieved as soon as she said a big portion of the job was something I've not been trained in ... That's what happens when they don't send you a job description! So all is good -and back on track for RE (and don't have to go to 2nd interview on Wed) The choice is already made for me !!! yippeee!!!:happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies, sorry I was MIA yesterday....just busy busy busy, 

I read everything just didn't have two seconds to post much.

Anyway I wish you all a wonderful weekend, I know some ladies have a long weekend as Monday is a public holiday I think...so enjoy!

Just a few things...

Pad....oh Hun I am crossing everything for you and thinking pink pink pink! I am absolutely delighted you found a good doc too! Hopefully now things go your way!!

DrH you are one busy lady! I hope that bfp is right around the corner!

Lils have a fab time in Orlando...I want to go too!!

Dash have a fab weekend at parents cottage! Rest and relax! And really it's good that you don't need to have any regrets re the job....it was out of your hands!

Chicken and Miriam and nessaw and Ladyh And greek pron, and bumble, and flyf, and dwrgi (in case you are lurkin) and butterfly and all the other lovely ladies -huge :hugs: to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils I'm an Occupational Therapist working with people with mental health problems so use my complimentary therapies with them is is great with anxiety and depression. Plus it is great to build relationship with them. I also do sensory integration and regulation and for a lot of my clients that have difficulty tolerating medication it works really well.
Yes I do do massage, head, full body and sports, but only tend to do hands and feet at work because of practicalities, but I'm never short of requests from friends and family. I would love to come over.....


----------



## chickenchaser

AF got me this morning ladies but I'm OK it means I can get on with my tests. Just thinking about what lils said I usually have a 28/29 day cycle but this one was 31 days so do you think I'm best to do OPK to check for O then book my bloods in for 7 days after? Just to make sure I get the timing right.


----------



## Lady H

Chickenc big :hugs:

Hope you are all well :thumbup::flower: still can't live without you all, thanks for tolerating the lurking! I miss Dwrgi :cry:


----------



## drhouse

If I don't get AF tomorrow I am officially late.


----------



## Lady H

Ooooooh Dr H!


----------



## purplelou

Fingers crossed DrH!!! I had a good feeling about August!!

Chicken... Bah!! To the damed witch! So sorry lovely

:hi: and :hugs:to everyone else! Hope you are having a resty weekend!!


----------



## padbrat

Spoiler
I cracked ladies and tested.... I have a BFP... I am 5w 5d

I gotta say I am not confident... I have had very light spotting for 2 days and with my thyroid being so bad I think this may be my 7th loss. :cry:

We will see I guess.


----------



## purplelou

Pad honey..... I really really hope this is a pinky for you! And that thyroid gets sorted! Huge big :hugs: you can at least know your eggs are not all used up as you worried about!


----------



## padbrat

Spoiler
Purps i am just so worried esp with my thyroid being so bad... my Dr actually asked me if I was pregnant when I went to see her on Thursday and I laughed and said no way, not with my thyroid being so bad... 

What worries me is my Dr actually looked worried...

Heaven help me! I have just had the booziest week as well followed by the beer and cider fest last night...:nope:

not good.


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh Pad, I hope it all works out Hun. I've everything crossed for you.

AFM:


Spoiler
I too tested Friday and had a faint BFP. Good lines on a FRER this am but a scared that it will end badly as its my first ever. I am 3+ 6 days. Keep your fx for me and Pad Ladies!


----------



## drhouse

Omg pad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Pad....


Spoiler
Pad. The little embryo doesn't take anything from you at all in the first weeks...it's living off its yolk sac, until the placenta developes, so no worries about drinking !

Can you make an appointment to see that nice gp tomorrow, maybe she can tweak your thyroxine or even make an emergency appt for a specialist at the hospital....worth a shot! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so hoping for you Hun! Xxxx


Ladyh

Spoiler
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I know it's so easy for me to say, but try not to worry, nothing more you can do now, so enjoy every moment:hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Wow ladies - Pad & LadyH, that's great!!! I don't know how to do a spoiler so I am limiting my words. 

LadyH - looking good!!

Pad - Purple gave you great advice!!


----------



## Asryellah

Oh YAY Lady H and Pad :cloud9:


Spoiler
I am so happy for you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs: Pad you really should call your doc and ask for anything that'll keep your thyroid functioning and beanie sticking :flower: I wouldn't worry about drinking either, it has not hurt the beanie as its still digging in and getting comfy

LADY H :happydance::happydance: :yipee::wohoo::yipee: 
ENJOY HUN, you deserve it !!! And believe it - all will be good :cloud9:

oh finally some BFP's girls, this is exactly what you NEED :hugs::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

I have more than my fingers crossed for you both.XXX


----------



## owl35

Mirium said:


> Wow ladies - Pad & LadyH, that's great!!! I don't know how to do a spoiler so I am limiting my words.
> 
> LadyH - looking good!!
> 
> Pad - Purple gave you great advice!!

Wow, Pad and LadyH! :happydance: I ditto Mirium and Purps on everything. Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

:hi: everyone, 

I hope you're all having a good weekend.

Pad: :hugs: and thinking PINK, PINK, PINK for you darling.

LadyH: :happydance:

I'm going to head into Lurkdom, ladies. I'm having a really bad time at the mo'. Yesterday everywhere I looked there were women with gorgeous big bumps and I've never felt so bitter in all my life. I'm really not in a good place. I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that this will never happen for us and I have to try to move on with life. I really don't want to bring my doom and gloom onto here.

Sending you all massive hugs and tonnes of :dust:

C xx


----------



## LilSluz

I was just popping in to take a quick lurky-peek to check to see if you tested Pad!!! OMG...


Spoiler
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Oh, honey, I am going to keep everything I have crossed that its a sticky pink one & that the thyroid will settle down for you!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::friends:. Also, I know you say you are 5w+5, but keep in mind those who Ov late, you have to deduct that "extra O time" past the approx CD14 normal O time. So, when I O CD21 & get my BFP at CD35, I am not really 5 weeks, but 4 weeks, since i really had only conceived 2 weeks prior. 

I'm saying that so (a) you know its early in the game so the sooner you get seen by Dr for thyroid, the better chances you'll have & (b) I had also did some research a while back & found the same things Purps said about the yolk sac. Also, I am not sure about this but I had found something that said even after it implants & starts taking nourishment, alcohol molecules are too big to pass to it in the very beginning? (maybe DrH knows for sure). I thought you'd feel better knowing that, too. :thumbup:

I am hoping that "Once in Blue Moon" saying means since you conceived during a blue moon cycle, this will be your once-in-a-lifetime rainbow!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: As for spotting, I've heard thats totally normal & Fro even had full-on bleeding, so I am praying it is just that normal spotting that happens in a healthy preg! But if anyone understands, I do understand your concerns & fears so all I can do is hope, pray & send major positive ~~~ your way, honey!!! :friends::friends: :friends: :kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

And lo & behold Mrs LadyH!!!


Spoiler
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG, I am so happy for you!!!! I will keep everything crossed that this is your sticky you have been waiting 17 months for!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I know its your first BFP, but please don't think that it means it will end badly, that has nothing to do with it, hun :nope: It usually seems to me that women who struggle a long time to get a BFP, when they get one it tends to stick, so of course I am hoping with all I got that rings true with you too :winkwink:.

You, too, have conceived under a Blue Moon :thumbup: so hoping & praying this is your once-in-a-blue-moon sticky bean!!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Ah, wouldn't it be nice if this was _just the beginning _of a massive BFP wave?! I hope more of us catch it!!! :hugs: & :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

(I g/g & will catch up properly later)


----------



## Lady H

Lils thank you for your wise words as always. Xx

Pad hope you slept ok last night, are you seeing th Dr this week?

Tiger lily, I totally understand. Take care sweetie a nd hope to see you back soon xxx


----------



## purplelou

Oh tiger ......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Lurk away sweetie! It's so bloody not fair!
I will be here for hugs and listening, whenever you want xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Wow, 2 lots of news on a day when I was feeling Bleugh about being "old". Yay for Pad and LadyH.


----------



## drhouse

Am late. POAS BFN. Super.

Will post more after I start bleeding and have had enough wine!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh DrH :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I got a BFN today too... :nope::shrug:

Hopefully Dash & GreekPorn & anyone else? will have better news this week


----------



## LilSluz

Tiger - I'm so sorry. I totally understand needing a break & trying to wrap your head around everything. Just want to send you big :hug:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
sorry just came back from cottage really late last night....and wow just read the news!

Pad -

Spoiler
OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance: So happy for you hun - really hope this is a sticky pinky pink one and that the doctor can do something for you re: thyroid - Please go in and demand it... :thumbup: I am soooo praying for you hun....Take it easy ok? We are all here for you...:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Lady H -

Spoiler
WOW!!! this is amazing news!:headspin::friends::wohoo::wohoo::happydance: It must be so amazing to see that line the first time! you deserve it and please don't feel that it won't last - just believe it will and be good to yourself.... so happy for you!


----------



## chickenchaser

Tigerlilly, super big hugs.

Lils & Dr H sorry about the BFN's.


----------



## dashka

Chicken - so sorry about AF hun....:hugs::hugs: wow your job sounds so interesting but a difficult one for sure:hugs:

Lils - sorry about BFN hun:hugs::kiss: - bet there is still hope until the witch shows.... 

Dr. H - sorry about BFN too hun - be good to yourself:hugs:

Tiger - I so understand why you need to go - We will miss you amazing sense of humour.... I sooooo wish it will happen for you someway someday...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Hello to everyone - and hope the BFP fairy gets moving on some others soon!
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - It's 10 DPO and feeling very achy - probably because I went tubing for the first time yesterday and held on for dear life... OMG my wrists and hands are aching today because I was holding on to the handles so hard and my butt was off the seat most of the time... I never laughed so hard in my life (but scared at the same time a little) I'm getting old with all my aches and pains.... Also on the weekend I don't know how I did it but pulled a muscle in my chest (between my ribs) I went to bed fine but woke up Sat morning with this bad ache and moving from side to side or sneezing/coughing is sooo painful.... Really hard when you have allergies and are sneezing a lot at the cottage :dohh::dohh: Even took claritin. Well today is holiday so at home and just going to try to take it a little easy.
I don't have much faith in this month but may test tomorrow with CB digi (even though early) -feel like throwing a little money away..... just because I'm going to RE app't late tomorrow.

have a good day everyone!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Paws

Hi all - newbie here. Just wondered what kind of thermometer people use to take morning temp readings? I have a basic electronic one but it's only one digital place in degrees C - is that sensitive enough, do you think? :shrug:

Showing my age of course, but I bet I'm not alone in this forum in wishing for good old fashioned mercury thermometers in degrees farenheit!:haha:


----------



## dashka

Paws said:


> Hi all - newbie here. Just wondered what kind of thermometer people use to take morning temp readings? I have a basic electronic one but it's only one digital place in degrees C - is that sensitive enough, do you think? :shrug:
> 
> Showing my age of course, but I bet I'm not alone in this forum in wishing for good old fashioned mercury thermometers in degrees farenheit!:haha:

Welcome Paws !:flower: you need to get a digi thermometer with 2 decimal places.... I got a pink one for $20 at the drugstore (basal body temp thermometer) Good luck - you may want to start using Fertility Friend to chart -it really helps!


----------



## FirstTry

how do i erase this post?


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow I am away from the thread for a few days and all hell lets loose :haha::haha:

Pad & LadyH


Spoiler
Wow, great news ladies :yipee::wohoo:

Pad - hope you managed to get to the doc today and maybe get some meds sorted if you need them. Will keep everything crossed for a pink one for you hon :pink: :hugs::hugs:

LadyH, at last a BFP for you, I knew it would happen eventually, there just didn't seem to be any reason why it shouldn't :hugs: I must head over to your journal as I expect there to be a pic of the test there :haha: :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Sorry to the BFN ladies :growlmad::growlmad::nope::cry::hugs:

Tiger :cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

hi sorry don't know how to do a spoiler so will just say am thinking of all you ladies whatever ur test results.

tiger-take care.don't lurk too long.

welcome paws and first try.

afm-nothing to report.back to school today :wacko:

love vx


----------



## purplelou

hi Paws and welcome :flower:

so sorry to the ladies who got either BFN or AF....:grr: its not fair!!!!

Pad - any news chick?? hope youve managed to see the nice doc and she's been able to help!

LadyH :hugs: enjoy Spain!

Nessaw - hope your first day back wasnt too bad! :hugs:

huge big :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone else. hope you are all having a good day xxxx


----------



## grkprn

Congrats and :hugs: to pad and lady h! Did either one of you get your HCG levels checked, because...


Spoiler
*I tested positive on Thursday!* I haven't posted, since I've been out of town and a few other things have come up. My first HCG was 15miu at 11dpo (3w6d) and 50miu at 14dpo (4w3d). I spoke with the RN and she wanted the levels to be above 100 miu. Also, over the weekend, I had severe cramping, pink mucus bleeding and a complete loss of my symptoms. I had super sore bbs, m/s, very emotional, bloated and on Saturday evening/Sunday morning, there was nothing - no sore bbs, I lost 4.5 pounds in 24 hours and started the bleeding. And they haven't come back and it's Tuesday.

Sorry for the mixed emotion post; I'm trying to have a good feeling about this, but I have a weird gut instinct. I called my RE's office this morning and I'm just waiting for a call back. I'm so happy for this thread -- I just kept thinking "I can't wait to post when I'm back on Tuesday!" I haven't been able to talk to anyone about this; just my DH and he's been so supportive.

Lady H - I think that we're pretty close in dates. If you or Pad had any labs run, let me know! I just wish I felt better about this.


----------



## LilSluz

dashka said:


> Lils - you're so sweet :flower::hugs: thanks hun.... My RE mentioned that they do intralipids so it should be ok....(they don't use IVIG anymore) I think things work differently here though as the "homecare" stuff would be covered by OHIP (our provincial gov't health plan) so you may have to qualify (ie.elderly, sick etc)... We get a lot of stuff free (ie. doc visits etc...) but our taxes are sky high!

Hey Dash - even if its paid for, I was also thinking its just so much more convenient to get at home & you don't have to miss work or very little. It's about 3 hours, so you can either miss work & lay in a cold Dr office for that long, or get it at night/on wknd while watching a movie, reading, on computer, etc. If its an option...? :shrug:



dashka said:


> Lils - enjoy your girls night out!! :thumbup:hope you had a nice DH b-day.... Hey weren't you going to Orlando this weekend?? Too bad you have to do taxes on Monday...:nope: that sucks!!! Yay you are right we are due around the same time for AF - crossing my fingers it's your lucky month!:winkwink::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I know what a coincidence it was that that girl at work talked to me about IVF (we started talking about AD and she basically said how lucky I was that I adopted her at one year and didn't have to go through the first year of baby madness.... I said I WISH I had that first year with my AD...would give anything for it:nope: Never had the sleeping baby in arms thing -she was a wriggly toddler from the start (not to mention I don't have that year of her history :dohh:) - and then that led to her telling me how hard of a time she had getting preggers /IVF. She advised that if I do go and get a fair number of eggs to do half regular and half ICSI... not sure how that matters but I'll ask RE... (I know what ICSI is -but not sure why half and half?) She is a lot younger than me though -She's 36 and had her first 4 yrs ago and 2nd a year ago.
> 
> 
> AFM - well I was all nervous/stressed for nothing..:haha::dohh::dohh:. glad I didn't go all the way there for the interview and it was on the phone. It lasted about 10 minutes and that was with small-talk too... So I pretty much cut to the chase with her and found out that the job is way out of my league - basically told her I didn't want to waste her time. I was kind of relieved as soon as she said a big portion of the job was something I've not been trained in ... That's what happens when they don't send you a job description! So all is good -and back on track for RE (and don't have to go to 2nd interview on Wed) The choice is already made for me !!! yippeee!!!:happydance:

Orlando is this coming wknd as we don't do crowds & overpriced hotels on holiday wknds! :wacko: That story about this girl is so promising - seems like it came just at the right moment for you too! :happydance: Maybe the 1/2 ICSI is if you are only going to have one shot, maybe by trying both, you'll have the best chance? And maybe its cheaper doing 1/2 ICSI than all??? Idk :shrug:

Btw, so glad you got that whole thing takend care of over a phone interview - no work off, no stressful drives & hassle just to find out that job really didn't fit! :thumbup:



dashka said:


> I don't have much faith in this month but may test tomorrow with CB digi (even though early) -feel like throwing a little money away..... just because I'm going to RE app't late tomorrow.
> 
> have a good day everyone!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Glad you had a great time at the Cottage! Sorry about allergies - they drive me nuts :grr::grr::grr:. I saw BFN test today on your chart & I'm so sorry honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:. But, you have such great things to look forward to & I just wanted to wish you ALL THE BESTESTEST LUCK at your RE appt today!!! Please post when you get everything :happydance::thumbup::flower:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Paws - Welcome to you!!! :flower: If you need anything else, please just ask as the girls here are all very, very helpful! 

chicken - Oh, working alternative therapies into your job sounds awesome! I wish I could use mine somehow... As far as CD21 tests, having a cycle of CD28 - CD30 is really close, so you should be OK. It is never right-on anyway, but monitor your O as you are via OPK/temp so that between them you can pinpoint it or when it should have been :hugs: We are always here to help too if/when you need opinions! :hugs:

Purps - always such a sweetie, I hope you have a great day too. Gotta get over to your journal soon :hugs:

BF - yes you missed out on some excitement :thumbup: Hope you are doing well, darlin - gotta get over to your journal too!

AFM - Orlando is actually Thursday night although DH came back from Bimini w/vertigo :wacko: from getting water deep in his inner ear tube. So, keeping everything crossed he can get on rides! If not, what's the point? And too late to cancel & get $ back :nope:. Argh. Just waiting for :witch: to visit - probs tomorrow. :shrug: Hell-month :devil: has begun at work, so might not be on much? Thinking about maybe taking a break to allow my CoQ10 (taking for 2 mos now), Royal Jelly (1.5 mos), DHEA & Vitex (added 1 week ago) to "sink in" (all take about 4 months). Idk.. 

But a big :hi: to all & have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Greek Porn 


Spoiler
Oh honey - what a mix bag - firstly huge congratulations!! that is wonderful news!! at first look it seems your hcg more than doubled which Ive heard is good news ! so I wonder now will your RE do another set of bloods?? hope you hear soon xxx

oh and as far as symptoms coming and going - dont worry. I think this is quite common! and doesn't mean a thing. I will keep everything crossed for you that this is your sticky xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

GrkPorn - 


Spoiler
We cross-posted - Oh honey! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeah, HCG should be doubling every 48 hrs., so your #'s look fine using that methodology? Europeans don't usually do HCG bloods like we do. I'm a little confused about what you said tho...Are you still bleeding? How much did you bleed? I really hope it was just a short one that can occur in pregs... So we did get an Aug BFP then!!!! :thumbup: Keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:


> GrkPorn -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> We cross-posted - Oh honey! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeah, HCG should be doubling every 48 hrs., so your #'s look fine using that methodology? Europeans don't usually do HCG bloods like we do. I'm a little confused about what you said tho...Are you still bleeding? How much did you bleed? I really hope it was just a short one that can occur in pregs... So we did get an Aug BFP then!!!! :thumbup: Keep us updated! :flower:



Spoiler
I did get a August BFP! I'm still spotting -- it's a pink mucus color. I'm wearing a pantyliner. I started on Monday morning and I had SEVERE cramping super early on Monday morning -- it woke me up at 4:30 am! I took 1500mg of Tylenol and it went away, only to come back at 12:00 pm. I'm still cramping off and on with lower back pains. I don't get period cramping much (lucky me!), so I really don't have anything to compare it to. I only bled enough went I wiped, but it's the loss of pregnancy symptoms (it's like night and day) that concern me! I'll definitely keep everyone updated!


----------



## dashka

Grkprn...

Spoiler
That is amazing.... Congrats :happydance::happydance: to you! wow it seems like BFP's happen in 3's on here.... Fingers and toes crossed that HCG keeps doubling.... I hope this is it for you....:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Ladies - I really did have a feeling that August was a lucky month..... I may be a spooky psychic :winkwink:


----------



## dashka

Nessaw - have a good day back at school!

Pad and Lady H - how are you doing today?:hugs:

Lils - oh no I hope DH gets better before your trip to Orlando! :nope:that would suck if he can't join you on the rides... I am expecting AF probably Thursday... so we can have some wine together....:winkwink::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Purps and Butterfly - HI !! big hugs your way :hugs::kiss:

AFM - 11DPO today - and did CB digi this AM - GOT BFN !!! :cry::wacko: I know it was a long shot but didn't really have the normal symptoms this month so thought there may be a chance:dohh:. Oh well have RE follow up app't finally today at 5:00pm.... :wacko:

hugs and loves to all :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## owl35

Grkprn -

Spoiler
Wow, congrats! That's fantastic. I'm so happy for you :happydance: Try not to worry - sorry, I know that's stupid advice :wacko: Are you doing another beta today? As long as it doubles every two days everything is fine. Spotting is not uncommon in pregnancy :flower:

tiger - :hugs: if you are lurking. 

DrH, Lil, dash - so sorry for the BFN 

Paws, first try - Welcome! :flower:

:hi: butterfly, purps, nessaw

afm, nothing to report. In 2ww...

Keep the BFP coming ladies!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

greek porn


Spoiler
Congrats :yipee: - as long as there is not a full on bleed then you are in :hugs::hugs: I will be keeping everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Sorry for the AWOL ladies... my bloomin internet went down! Pah to Sky!

Tiger sweety I hope you are still lurking with us. Know how you are feeling and it is the pits when you look around and everyone else has what you want... GRRRR... we will still be here for you and our lovely Dwrgi xx

DrH (my medical guardian angel) and Dash... so sorry that the test didn't show what you wanted... is crap and pants and .... crap! (hugs)

Purps, thanks for the advice... will be seeing Dr tomorrow pm. Am hoping and praying all will be well... but well who knows.


Spoiler
Grk and Lady! Wahooo congrats guys! Grk I have been spotting as well for about 3 days now. I am hoping I can get an early scan so I know either way of I will be celebrating or mourning. However, Grk one thing i do know is worrying will not help or change anything. If you are or will be about 5-6 weeks ask for an early scan to put your mind at rest.

Hey ya Butterfly nice to see you!

Welcome Paw


----------



## purplelou

Pad- I am hoping ang hoping for you Hun xxxxxx


----------



## moondust7

Hey girls! Wow so much to catch up on after the 4-day weekend!! Missed you all!! Today I am super tired. Drinkin some green tea. :coffee:

Chickenchaser - you are fab too. :flower: I absolutely love this thread. Sorry about AF... grrr!!

Nessaw - Sorry about AF. Boo!!!! Hope school is going well!!

Drhouse - your date night sounds wonderful  Glad you had a great time. I'm so sorry about the BFN. :hugs::kiss:

Owl - hope your IUI's went well!!! FX and :dust: Have a great 2WW!!!

LilSluz - hope you got a lot done with taxes... sorry you had to work on them on the Federal holiday!!! Sorry about the BFN :-( Hope your hubby's vertigo gets better, and that you still have a blast in Orlando this weekend!! :happydance:

Dashka - Oh that's such great news that the phone interview gave you the answers you wanted and you won't be going for the job!! Everything worked out well and I'm so happy for you!!! You tubing sounds like it was fun!! I totally hear ya about all of the little aches and pains!! LOL but this time it means you had a blast this weekend! Hope the RE appt. goes well today. :flower:

Purplelou - hope you're having a great week that's a little less busy!

Tigerlily - Oh I'm so sorry. Big :hugs::hugs:And hope you find some sunshine to enjoy in the coming days.

Mirium, Asryellah, Maddy, Butterfly and everyone else I missed - hi ladies!!

Paws - hi and welcome!

Padbrat, LadyH and Grkprn:

Spoiler
Padbrat - Ohhhh congrats!!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!! :cloud9::happydance::dance:
I'm keeping my FX for a H&H 9 months!!!

LadyH - So, so happy for you!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::baby::cloud9: Keep those happy, positive thoughts coming, and H&H 9 months!!!

Grkprn - Wow such great news!!! Congrats!!! :baby::cloud9::happydance:I understand the mixed emotions but (as lame as this sounds) try not to worry too much... I've heard that so many ladies get that pink discharge right at the beginning! FX for a H&H 9 months!!
 
AFM - my weekend was really nice - got LOTS of sleep, which I loved!! We didn't end up going to Universal Studios.. it was super hot outside, so that along with the long lines we'd expect over a holiday weekend convinced us to just go another time. We did go down to a museum with a bunch of fossils (the LaBrea Tar Pits museum!)... super cool. We also had hoped to go to another art museum (the Getty), but we got turned away as the parking structure was full!!! So we ended up going to the 3rd Street Promenade in Santa Monica. It was still a good weekend, and I loved having a few days off work. I'm supposed to get AF on Sunday and I can't wait for it to get here so I can start a new cycle and actually TTC!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

grkprn, keeping everything crossed for you honey.


----------



## dashka

Pad - hoping and praying for you sweetie xoxoxo take care 

Moondust - great post! glad you had a nice weekend.... Hope you get to start your next cycle soon !!


----------



## padbrat

Lils I am so sorry about the BFN chick..

But I hope the magic of Orlando takes your mind off it babes xxx


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies! Just checking in and wanted to say congrats to all the BFPs out there and lots of baby dust to those in the TWW. 

Hang in there everyone else. Many hugs and we would love to see more folks I. The graduates page.

Josephine turns 1 tomorrow, but without this thread I never would have survived the stress of ttc. hugs to you all! Twinkle, HA, furture mommy hi!!

Anna


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just wanted to come out of the shadows of lurkdom to send huge congrats and hugs and FX'd to Pad, MrsH and greek porn!! (Greek Porn, we don't know each other like I know Pad and Mrs H but I'm one of the old-timers on here, I've just been lurking for a long time now. But I've been lurking all along so I feel like I know you anyway!) Pad, I am thinking the pinkest pink thoughts I can....


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LilSluz

HA - :hi: honey! I have to get over to your thread as I have not been in a while. So much going on (& I need to reserve an hour to read your posts :haha: ) :hugs:

Mirium - :dohh: I've been meaning to ask, when is your lap? I was thinking 9/5 or 9/13 - coming up quickly so major FX's it all goes really well!

Dashka - I meant to tell you that I'm so ecstatic that you went tubing :shipw: & had an awesome time! Laughing is the best medicine ever! :winkwink: I used to go tubing - was sooooo much fun!!! Of course several tubes were dedicated to beer & we'd all just hang on to each other in one really long line of tubes going down the river. Sometimes we'd lose people, but oh well :shrug::haha: (p.s.- this was up north, NOT in the alligator-infested rivers of FL... although that could have been interesting? :haha:). Hope the soreness goes away soon :hugs::hugs::hugs: Will check back about RE appt (so impatient - lol)

I'm partaking in a :wine: tonight. Been a little down today. Hope you ladies are having a good night tho... :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> HA - :hi: honey! I have to get over to your thread as I have not been in a while. So much going on (& I need to reserve an hour to read your posts :haha: ) :hugs:

LOL!! :blush: Yeah, one of the reasons I started a journal was so I wouldn't have to worry about my verbal diarrhea in my own thread! :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

HappyAuntie said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> HA - :hi: honey! I have to get over to your thread as I have not been in a while. So much going on (& I need to reserve an hour to read your posts :haha: ) :hugs:
> 
> LOL!! :blush: Yeah, one of the reasons I started a journal was so I wouldn't have to worry about my verbal diarrhea in my own thread! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LilSluz

moon - if Universal there is anything like Universal (& all of Orlando, that is), then go in the fall - Sept-Oct-Nov is best! But, defo Sept - all the kiddies back in school so no one is there (after Labor day wknd that is) :winkwink: Glad you had a great time & got some serious relaxation time in there :thumbup:

Hope AF comes soon so you can get started :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies - hope wednesday is being good to you all!

big :hugs: and :kiss: to you all!

Pad - hope you get some help from the doc today !

ladyH and GreekP - hope you ladies are doing ok :hugs:

lils and dashka - OOhh tubing sounds like fun!! :D

Moon - how fab to live close by Universal studios - I am jealous!! the LeBrea tar pits - wasn't that on that movie...um Volcano?? (with tommy lee jones - looked very interesting!!)

smooches to DrH, DrS, Butterfly, Chicken, Mirium, Nessaw, Twinks, HA, FM, Paws, Owl, and anyone Ive not named

I miss you Dwrgi - in case you are lurking :hugs:

hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

Had to come and have a look after a little bird told me there was good news on here!!

Huge congratulations to Pad (FX for you honey bunny, take one day at a time and hope for the best!), Lady H (woweeeeee!!! Didn't I tell you in Bath my (crap) NHS gynae said it could take up to two years at our age??!!) and Grk Porn! Brilliant news!! Let your beans be sticky and your rainbows happy bows!!!

Love to you all, and HUGE xoxoxooxoxoxoxo to Lils (you angel!:kiss::kiss:), Dash hugs:), Purpshugs:), Buttercup, Chicken, Dr H, and everybody else on here! Actually, big :hugs::hugs: to you all!

Tiger-completely understand where you're coming from. You need time to come up with a plan, but not to give up, my sweet!

By the way, now I'm here, my chart is all over the place. No ovulation which could suggest anovulation which makes me think of menopause. It's all sh&te, really. But at least I've been getting into the Christan Grey groove to take my mind off things!!! OH has been a very lucky boy the last few weeks!!! Hee hee!!

Tootle pip everybody, am thinking of you all, and wanted to say a huge thank you for your lovely kind words. I've cut and pasted everybody's comments (which made me cry-the comments, not the cut and pasting) and will keep them with me always)! I'm sure I'll be back but for now, I want to keep all TTC thoughts to a minimum!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

A - we love you xxxx take care xxx


----------



## Asryellah

Grkprn - or greekporn :haha: I guess it comes with being blonde :loopy: but I still have to giggle to that nickname LilS gave you :haha: 
Anyhow

Spoiler
:yipee: Congratulations!!! :yipee: Spotting is very normal at early stage, as is basically every symptom or just being without pregnancy symptoms! Like I didn't really have any :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!! :thumbup:

That is said I have to say I miss you, and seems that I cant keep in lurkdom so much as I need - but these news are so FAB :wohoo: that I cannot. So
more of these news :thumbup::thumbup:
:hugs: to you all and sending lots of :dust::dust: from far away!!


----------



## purplelou

poop - see I knew I missed people... :hugs: for Asry and Frols - I am a dunce!!


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - good luck on your appt today honey!!! :hugs:

Purps - I was thinking of that very same movie when she said tar pits - :haha:! I believe it was that one right because the lava started boiling up from the tar... lol. Hope you have a great day, lovely :hugs:

Asry - yeah, I was just thinking the other day about poor GreekPorn - when the new ladies see her name, they are probs like "hmmm, wonder what she's got on her mind to make up a user name like that!" :haha: Well, apparently the Greek Porn worked! I may have to look into that now... :haha: How's your house-hunting?

Dwrgi - so good to see your chipper posts again, even if just for a second... :hugs::hugs::hugs: You have a language that is all your own! :haha: As far as your chart, don't put any stock into a 1-month annov cycle, or it may be just delayed? I O'd CD23 & we ALL had funky charts except I think GreekPorn was the only normal one this past cycle. Even so, my Dr said that a lot of women in late 30's+ have one month per year annov & that its totally normal. You may even O today - you never know? I am hoping that you just having fun w/50 shades of OH takes things to a whole new level :winkwink: You never know, honey - in the meantime, it's just plain fun, tho right? What a great idea to print out the all of wonderful things said about you - keep that as a reminder of how special you truly are to us, that you are loved by us & that we are all pulling for you no matter what you decide/happens. Sending big, huge sunshiny SMOOCHES & CWTCHES to you :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Dashka - Ok, the suspense is killing me. :coffee: That is a form of torture in certain countries :haha: :hugs:

Big hello & :hugs: to LadyH, GreekPorn, Butterfly, Owl, Tiger, Mirium, Chicken, Moon, DrH, Janey, Paws, DrS, Twinks, HA, Nessaw, Frols, Viccat (where did you go?), Bearlake (?) & anyone else I have missed!!! 

Temp dropped today, so just waiting for :witch: to show her face :coffee:. Don't know why I am taking BFN pretty hard this cycle... :?::shrug: Maybe because I am injecting myself daily in the stomach for 2 months now for no reason. Maybe because I've gotten IV intralipids for 2 months now no reason. Maybe because I can no longer rely on my chart or symptoms post-O because this progesterone has really messed me up. I may not take it next cycle or just get the cream that goes on other body parts. Or maybe I just need to be patient. Idk what to do anymore... :shrug:

Have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Dwrgi - It's so good to hear you. You are a strong woman, you sound so good!! Way to go!! :thumbup:

GrkPrn - I still haven't gotten the hang of creating a spoiler... :) so Yay!! :thumbup:

Pad - Yay - all the best!!

LadyH - Yay - all the best!!

Lils - hang in there dear! Maybe, you don't have to use all the props (progesterone etc) all the time, I mean when you don't feel like it as long as you start using it as soon as you get a BFP or during the 2ww. You have not had trouble getting preggo... :) in the past so fingers crossed that it will happen soon even if you don't use them all...but your doc knows best. I have a feeling that it will happen for you soon again!!

Dashka - Fingers crossed for a good plan and lots of hope from your RE today!!

Tiger - I am hoping & praying that things work out for you dear!!

DrH - Sorry about BFN. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon!!

Moondust - I can almost feel your excitement that you can TTC soon again. All the best!!

Owl - Fingers crossed for good news this cycle!!

Chicken - Fingers crossed for a great cycle this time!!

Purple - :wave:. I am excited for you!!

Asry & Fro - I am excited for you guys too!!

AFM - I ran out of time. I have to start work now (working from home). I have been signing on a little late for the past few days. I have been lurking though. I have been trying to work out more because I gained weight and it's not like I was skinny before.. :). Also, my surgery is on Friday. The surgery is a laparoscopy+hysteroscopy to diagnose and possibly fix anything that might have developed after the 2nd miscarriage that may be hindering conception. I have no idea what to expect or if anything will actually be found. I guess I just have to wait and see. Got to run. Hello to all the other ladies - Butterfly, Nessaw, Paws, BDownMommie, Maddy40 and anyone I missed - :wave:


----------



## drhouse

hiya lovelies,

so great to see our favourite lurkers letting us know how they are! We miss you Asry and Dwrgi but get it.
lilsuz - hang in there... it will be worth it. I just found an amazing journal from jo finally has a bean. Hers was five years coming. Thats awesome. Your baby will choose you.
purps thanks for your unrelentingly gorgeous happy vibes
our hatrick of girls up the duff!!!! Woo hooo.. Gkprn, Pad and Lady H!!!! Great things come in threes. 
Mirium good luck with working from home..

Smooches to everyone else mwah. Gonna lose power soon.

Highlights have lost weight am looking hot! (says OH) FS equally happy (less comments about the hot!) 

Not for IVF currently. Have to wait to christmas as cycles fine and dandy.

Except this one. 

Now three days late. Have NEVER been late in my life. But the BHCG was BFN.

So go figure. If any one has any idea where to find a stray af when you actually want it.. .let me know.

Mwahh!!!


----------



## purplelou

DrH well done on the weight loss you hot thing you!!


----------



## moondust7

Good afternoon ladies!

LilSluz - hope you have a blast in Orlando tomorrow!! I'm sorry you're taking this month so hard, but try to keep your chin up... it is worth it!!! and I hope tomorrow takes your mind off everything. :flower: And ya, I def think that theme-park visiting will be better after all the kiddies are back in school!!!

Purplelou (and Lils) - LOL!!! I had no idea a movie was filmed in the tar pits!! I just looked up that movie, and ya that's the place!! We didn't see any volcanos there :haha:, but the bubbling tar (bubbling from methane gas escaping...) was pretty cool. It's amazing that it's still bubbling after tens of thousands of years. Hope you're having a great day!!

Mirium - My best wishes during your surgery! :hugs::kiss: Make sure to take it easy afterwards and take care of yourself. I have been wanting to lose a little pudge too (if I could even just lose 5 lbs!!)... so I hear ya there!

DrHouse - AWESOME that you're lookin hot!! :thumbup: :) 

Chicken, Dashka, Pablo, HappyAuntie, Dwrgi, Asryellah and everyone else - hi ladies and lots of :dust:

Pad, LadyH, GrkPrn - hope you are having a great week! :happydance:

AFM - I forgot to tell you all that last weekend we also went to a restaurant that specializes in garlic (The Stinking Rose), so we had TONS (and very bad breath that night), but it was delicious. I decided to read up on garlic that night out of curiosity, and turns out it's a major natural antibiotic, antiviral, and antifungal... and it has been used to treat all sorts of things (including toxoplasmosis!!) if you have larger amounts (9-ish cloves of garlic a day and raw is better). Crazy! And very cool!! I'm guessing some of you probably know that already. And of course I did read that it's probably better not to eat "medicinal quantities" of garlic if you're PG but the normal amounts used in food is fine. Still, I have to admit I have been eating a lot more garlic this week to make sure any kitty-contracted-germs have been killed before I start TTC again next cycle. LOL. But it does upset my stomach if I have too much (too much for me is probably an entire bulb of garlic or more...). :) mmmm...


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies (well it's morning at my end of the world!) 
Moondust, sounds like my kind of restaurant, especially this month while DH is away :) 
Mirium good luck for the surgery, hope you get some answers and some fixes.
To those I don't mention...I do read, but I'm at work so can't be online too much.
Happy Thursday!


----------



## Lady H

:wave:Hi all, hope you are all well :flower:

Dwrgi - your grapevine is awesome! :hugs::hugs: miss ya :cry:

Moon dust - we walked past stinking rose when we were in SF last, I really wanted to go in but the line was right down the street. :dohh:

DrH - weight loss is great and glad OH is pleased! I have just lost 4.5lb but off the diet now.

LilS :hugs::hugs: :flower: 

Mirium good luck with the surgery :flower:

Pad and Grkprn...hope you are both well :kiss:

HA great to hear from you too :hugs:

Pablo..I feel the same, I would not be so together and made it through some hard days without the amazing Ladies on this thread 

Mirium, Purple, Dash, Owl, Chicken, Tiger, Asry, Fro, Butterfly, Janey, Paws, Nessaw, Twinks, Viccat and anyone I am sure to have missed. Where is Dr S??

AFM

Spoiler
been to Dr today to start the ball rolling so to speak and Dr said 40 is not old :blush::cloud9: All fine and DH Desparate to tell people but I am making him wait! May tell my parents though this weekend. I did point out he now has a designated driver for the next eight months including over Xmas and New Year! :winkwink: I also braved getting tickers and a preggo journal should anyone feel the need to stalk! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1168209-life-begins-40-literally.html. Love to you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

good afternoon lovely ladies x
hope today is treating you well!


Moon - the stinking rose sounds delicious!! I love garlic :D

Pad - how did you get on with the GP?? 

GreekP - how are you doing lovely??

huge loves to everyone else, the day is flying by and I keep being busy :grr: :haha:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
Sorry haven't been on here in a few days - work has been really crazy and home too...

HA - nice to hear from you! have to get on your thread soon...:flower::hugs:

LILS - I'm so sorry to hear that you are down.... I'm right there with you today... AF arrived... I know it will all be worth your troubles in the end ... don't give up hope !!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: here for you always (or on FB you know that!):hugs:

Mirium - GL on your lap on Friday :hugs::hugs::flower:

Dwrgi - ohhh sweet Dwrgi - missed you!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: glad to read your post... always brings a smile to my face... glad you enjoyed the books - they sound amazing and glad you are making OH extra happy :winkwink::winkwink: 

Asry - HI hun! :flower::hugs::kiss:

Purps - exciting - she's almost here! :hugs::kiss: have to get on your journal too...

BF - hi !! :hugs::kiss: sorry haven't had a chance to get to your journal either

Dr. H - yay for upcoming IVF in a few months! :happydance: (if nothing happens before that :winkwink:) Hope you find the missing AF so you can get on with things.... I'll give you mine...:haha:
Well done on the weight loss!!:thumbup::hugs:

Moondust - if you want something that is antiviral/antibacterial/antifungal/anti-microbial - then Oil of Oregano is great... (although don't take in TWW or during pregnancy):hugs:

Maddy - hope you are well :flower::winkwink::hugs:

Lady H - you go girl !!!:thumbup: Enjoy telling your parents...:hugs: how wonderful

Pad - how are you hun???:hugs::kiss:

AFM - AF arrived today :witch: I am so emotional today and it is AD's first day at pre-school (her first time away from loved ones) I am balling at work because she was balling when I left her - I keep thinking she is re-living being 'abandoned'...... 
Have an update on my RE app't and I'll post that next.......

Love you to all!!! :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

ok as promised update on RE follow up: (waited 2.5 hrs for a 25 min app't):wacko::wacko:

Here are our results:

Doc was happy with AMH and FSH for my age.... so that's a good thing.

-AMH &#8211; 18.5 pmol/L (medium)
-FSH &#8211; 6.1 (taken on Day 2)
-Increased Androgens on test (can take drug)
-Slightly elevated Antibody to single strand DNA (keep taking baby aspirin) --is that MTHFR????
- DH Low sperm motility (+ low penetration index) 36% (but DNA fragmentation good) - mind you his last test 4-5 months ago was 50% so could just be this test
- I tested negative for the endo blood test (but that doesn't mean for sure that I don't have it and they would only know with the lap)

-OPTION 1 - Laparoscopy + IUI (with meds)
-OPTION 2 &#8211; IVF (with ICSI) Long protocol most likely &#8211; (just go in and start on Day 2 to take birth control pill)


So we have decided to go with IVF - that way it by-passes the "possible endo" (as he says endo is only a problem before egg gets into uterus) and covers the possible low sperm motility/penetration into egg.... and if we go with ICSI - you know it's getting into egg.

I think I am going to go start meds for long protocol end of October and then IVF in November hopefully.... I can't believe I'm doing this:wacko: (said I never would and here I am - but turning 40 made me and ofcourse all your support and encouragement! :flower:) and don't know how it's all going to work yet - I just have to show up on Day 2 of whatever cycle I want to start on.:wacko:

He didn't touch upon the immune aspect of things but I will bring it up when I see him again on Day 2 of the cycle we start on....


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium  Thanks, hun. I typically do the prog. in 2WW, but may change that or do the cream for the 1st week & suppositories for 2nd? Not sure. But, the biggest major Good Luck to you for your lap tomorrow!!! I hope, hope, hope that if there is anything, its a quick & easy fix :thumbup: Let us know how that goes for you & what they did, OK? :hugs:

DrH  Woo-woo, youre hot now! :haha: Congrats to you on the weight loss - wow, that was fast!!! :happydance: Please tell me what you actually eat on the low-carb diet bc I am having difficulty as everything has carbs or fat in it (cant have oils, butters, etc  makes me really sick), so whats your secret as these last 5 lbs have been a big, stubborn PITA!!! I hope :witch: finally came (I think?) I am past due for mine too  funky month, but defo BFNs 12DPO & 14DPO & temps took that all-too-familiar plunge Treat yourself nice with some :wine: & :munch:

Moon  Thank you. Yeah, whats great about these 80s/90s movies is that no volcano needs to be anywhere nearby & yet you can still have lava flowing down the street. :haha: I think I saw mountains in FL in one once too (lol). Interesting about the garlic! I knew it was good but can never remember the reasons why :thumbup: Hope your new cycle starts soon! :flower:

Maddy  Hi honey. Why do you have 2 charts, graveyard shift? Its interesting that they are pretty similar anyway :thumbup:

LadyH  :cloud9:

Purps  the day flying by is a good thing, so enjoy :flower:

Pad - ? :flower:

Dashka - :hugs:


Oh yeah, for anyone who wanted to know how to do spoilers you go to the Advanced mode & at the top, all the way to the right, there is a smiley face with a black bar across it so just click that & insert text :thumbup:

Im leaving for Orlando in 2 hrs. Still no :witch: so waiting:coffee:. Seems everyone is either pregs or having a totally wacked-out cycle :wacko:! Roller-coaster therapy should be good for me, so cant wait :happydance:. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## purplelou

Dashka... Glad you have a plan! Now you have an idea of what the future holds! :hugs:

Lils ...have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Hortensia

moondust7 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> LilSluz - hope you have a blast in Orlando tomorrow!! I'm sorry you're taking this month so hard, but try to keep your chin up... it is worth it!!! and I hope tomorrow takes your mind off everything. :flower: And ya, I def think that theme-park visiting will be better after all the kiddies are back in school!!!
> 
> Purplelou (and Lils) - LOL!!! I had no idea a movie was filmed in the tar pits!! I just looked up that movie, and ya that's the place!! We didn't see any volcanos there :haha:, but the bubbling tar (bubbling from methane gas escaping...) was pretty cool. It's amazing that it's still bubbling after tens of thousands of years. Hope you're having a great day!!
> 
> Mirium - My best wishes during your surgery! :hugs::kiss: Make sure to take it easy afterwards and take care of yourself. I have been wanting to lose a little pudge too (if I could even just lose 5 lbs!!)... so I hear ya there!
> 
> DrHouse - AWESOME that you're lookin hot!! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Chicken, Dashka, Pablo, HappyAuntie, Dwrgi, Asryellah and everyone else - hi ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> Pad, LadyH, GrkPrn - hope you are having a great week! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I forgot to tell you all that last weekend we also went to a restaurant that specializes in garlic (The Stinking Rose), so we had TONS (and very bad breath that night), but it was delicious. I decided to read up on garlic that night out of curiosity, and turns out it's a major natural antibiotic, antiviral, and antifungal... and it has been used to treat all sorts of things (including toxoplasmosis!!) if you have larger amounts (9-ish cloves of garlic a day and raw is better). Crazy! And very cool!! I'm guessing some of you probably know that already. And of course I did read that it's probably better not to eat "medicinal quantities" of garlic if you're PG but the normal amounts used in food is fine. Still, I have to admit I have been eating a lot more garlic this week to make sure any kitty-contracted-germs have been killed before I start TTC again next cycle. LOL. But it does upset my stomach if I have too much (too much for me is probably an entire bulb of garlic or more...). :) mmmm...

LOL Moondust, I've been to The Stinking Rose (in SF right?) Great restaurant :) 

Garlic is amazingly good for you. Antisocial, but good! :haha:


----------



## dashka

Lils - have a great time hun!!! and hopefully if AF arrives you won't notice the cramps cause of the thrill of the rides!!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - we cross-posted! Great test results! :thumbup: Or, if not great sounds fixable! Low-penetration index? I guess that would mean it has very low probability to penetrate egg? I didn't even know they could test for that! So IVF w/ICSI would fix DH's issues :happydance:

What do you have to take for Androgens? 

Now, this one: "Slightly elevated Antibody to single strand DNA (keep taking baby aspirin) --is that MTHFR????" I just quickly googled (as I'm supp'd to be in a conf call, just not paying attn), and this seems to be included with the ANA test (autoimmune):

https://repro-med.net/repro-med-sit...problems&catid=11:about-the-program&Itemid=74

Then googled more as I thought I recognized the "ANA" test & yes, this looks like its an Immune issue for which people often take prednisolone (steroids). https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/ana.html 

I know your Dr said baby aspirin, but maybe his protocol for IVF is steroids anyway so thats why he didn't mention (or bc he rushed through the appt due to running late)? May want to just call & find out more, as maybe you can just speak to the nurse or? Hmmm, wonder if intralipids could help too, are you doing those anyway? So you DID have an immune issue, wow!!! Obviously, I'm not a Dr, I just like to research, learn stuff & try to help, but you know that... But, good to know, huh? :dance:

I better go, thanks for update & hope you are feeling really good about the appt! :flower: I am feeling good & excited for you!!! :happydance::flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome Hortensia! :flower: (did I already do that or did we meet on the 2WW thread?) Having deja vu or something... "or something" :haha:

:flow:


----------



## Hortensia

LilSluz said:


> Welcome Hortensia! :flower: (did I already do that or did we meet on the 2WW thread?) Having deja vu or something... "or something" :haha:
> 
> :flow:

Hi LilSluz :hi:

We might have met in the 2ww thread - I can't remember which threads I'm in, these days. 

Obviously it's over 35 geriatric brain :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dash, I don't know about you but I always feel better when I have a plan and I know what I'm doing and what's coming next... I hope you feel good about having a plan now, even though that plan is something you thought you'd never do! :hugs: You know you won't be going through this alone - you have lots of people here who know what it's like who can hold your hand!

Lils covered the antibody to single strand DNA thing. I don't think MTHFR is part of the standard infertility workup, just recurrent mc testing, and if you were tested for it, it would show up as an MTHFR test and not anything else. :thumbup: 


And Lils, have a great trip! I LOVE roller coaster therapy!!


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.hope everyone is well.

was wondering what people's thoughts are on stress at work and it's effect on conceiving.am back at school and my new class are a dream (so far-fingers crossed!) but last year my class were very hard work from start to finish and i always felt on edge.maybe its just wishful thinking that a chilled work life could improve chances.

love to all vx.


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Dash - we cross-posted! Great test results! :thumbup: Or, if not great sounds fixable! Low-penetration index? I guess that would mean it has very low probability to penetrate egg? I didn't even know they could test for that! So IVF w/ICSI would fix DH's issues :happydance:
> 
> What do you have to take for Androgens?
> 
> Now, this one: "Slightly elevated Antibody to single strand DNA (keep taking baby aspirin) --is that MTHFR????" I just quickly googled (as I'm supp'd to be in a conf call, just not paying attn), and this seems to be included with the ANA test (autoimmune):
> 
> https://repro-med.net/repro-med-sit...problems&catid=11:about-the-program&Itemid=74
> 
> Then googled more as I thought I recognized the "ANA" test & yes, this looks like its an Immune issue for which people often take prednisolone (steroids). https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/ana.html
> 
> I know your Dr said baby aspirin, but maybe his protocol for IVF is steroids anyway so thats why he didn't mention (or bc he rushed through the appt due to running late)? May want to just call & find out more, as maybe you can just speak to the nurse or? Hmmm, wonder if intralipids could help too, are you doing those anyway? So you DID have an immune issue, wow!!! Obviously, I'm not a Dr, I just like to research, learn stuff & try to help, but you know that... But, good to know, huh? :dance:
> 
> I better go, thanks for update & hope you are feeling really good about the appt! :flower: I am feeling good & excited for you!!! :happydance::flower:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Thanks Lils - you are the best!:thumbup: He said it was only slightly elevated (the antibody to single strand DNA) - and he wasn't really concerned but said it could be problem that aspirin could fix (I told him I've been on it for at least 9 months).... He did say in the initial consult that intralipids are used there (just not IVIG)...so I will ask for sure when I'm going Day 2 of the cycle and he prescribes the meds (hasn't done that yet)... 
For the androgen thing - he was talking and rushing so fast - but I think he said the drug started with Dex............. I've been trying to Google but that's leading to excess worry.... I'm going to try not to worry /obsess about it too much (he's the scientist and expert and I just hope and pray he steers me the right way)...I will ask questions though!

I did forget to tell him that I was on DHEA for 9 months (but I stopped it last Nov/Dec so it should be out of my system now)... but that has a part in androgens I believe (but my DHEA level was extremely low last time I tested -oh who knows....:shrug:)


----------



## dashka

welcome Hortensia !!:flower:


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> hi ladies.hope everyone is well.
> 
> was wondering what people's thoughts are on stress at work and it's effect on conceiving.am back at school and my new class are a dream (so far-fingers crossed!) but last year my class were very hard work from start to finish and i always felt on edge.maybe its just wishful thinking that a chilled work life could improve chances.
> 
> love to all vx.

Hi Nessaw..... glad your class is better this year! Yes I definitely think stress is a factor... (not the only factor though) but it does lead to many things. Good luck!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Hortensia said:


> Obviously it's over 35 geriatric brain :haha:

What were we talking about again? :jo: :haha:



HappyAuntie said:


> And Lils, have a great trip! I LOVE roller coaster therapy!!

Thanks HA, good to see you around more! :flower: I highly recommend it - I think you guys have King's Island up there? Went there once & had a blast! :thumbup:

Dashka - ahhhhh, its all so confusing, I know :wacko:. No more googling. I'm sure he has a good plan, just something to consider in the "question list". :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know w/my RE they prescribe steroids post-IVF to everyone so the body doesn't treat it like a foreign invader, anyway & I think most do, if I'm not mistaken. We'll all help you along the way so no worries - and lots of chocolate & :hugs: & :munch: as I see :witch: came. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'll be doing a :wine: (or 4) tonight, as she got me just between my last post & now (thankfully)...


----------



## Mirium

Dashka - :thumbup: The drug starting with 'dex' should be dexamethasone. It's a steroid too used to suppress immune system a bit.

Lils - enjoy your trip!!

AFM - Of to bed for surgery tomorrow. I have a scratchy throat - from seaonal allergies, I believe. I hope that's not a problem. I will let you guys know how things go!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Mirium xxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Mirium - hope all goes well today! :hugs:

Hortensia - :hi: and welcome :flower:

good morning to everyone else!! I will write a proper post later xxx (work is getting in the way at the mo :haha: )


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Mirium! FX!!

Dash-great news on those results! Really pleased for you!! FX for IVF with ICSI-you'll be fine!!

Lils-enjoy the rollercoasters!

:thumbup: to everybody!!

Back to lurk mode now, ciao bellas!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

:hi: dwrgi! 
Good luck Mirium!
And to all of you fabulous ladies :hugs: Have a great weekend! :wohoo:


----------



## drhouse

Will be dexamethasone I am sure! Steroids!


----------



## nessaw

woo hoo got my clinic appt!on 10th oct.seems like forever away but hopefully it will go quickly.

happy fri eve to all.love vx


----------



## dashka

Happy Friday ladies!

HA - nice to see you here !:flower::winkwink: thanks for your kind words....I am so happy to have you ladies here. Hope you are doing ok - sorry I haven't had a chance to check journals lately!:hugs:

LIls - thanks again and hope you are having fun in Orlando!!:happydance: Sorry that AF arrived though and hope you had some :wine: last night!:hugs::kiss:

Mirium - hope your surgery goes well today -thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Dr H (& Mirium) - thanks for the note about dexamethosone - at first I didn't understand when Mirium said it was something for immune when it's the high androgens he said he was giving it for - but then I googled:
_ "It acts on the adrenal glands to decrease their production of androgens, hormones that interfere with egg growth and development. When used together with Clomid, nearly 80-90% of women will ovulate when they had not responded to Clomid alone."_
Ah - so it makes sense now!! Thanks Ladies!!:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - thanks for coming out of lurkdom to say hi!!:flower::winkwink: We miss you and think about you all the time....Have a great weekend :hugs::kiss:

Nessaw - yay for October 10th app't!!! Don't worry it will fly by.... I can't believe I've already been to 2 RE app'ts -it came fast.:hugs:

Owl - hi!!! hope you are well!!!:flower::winkwink::hugs:

Purps - hope you are doing well hun....:hugs::kiss:


AFM - so the MIL comes back from Europe tomorrow night.... :dohh:Argh.... Wish me luck. She will be staying with us for at least a week or two (I'm sure in hyper mode:wacko:) and then it will go to 3-4 days/week.... I will have to tell her about the IVF stuff coming up as she'll be the one to watch AD when she is not at pre-school twice/week.
How the heck did that come so fast??? :dohh:Anyway it just means that IVF time will come faster..... 


Hello to everyone I missed! have a wonderful weekend....:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Pad and Grkprn - how are you doing ladies??????:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

OMG ladies... bloody internet has been down for bloomin days and i have had withdrawal symptoms being parted from you all!!

Dwrgi!! OMG thanks for coming out of lurkdom ... have missed you terribly x

And HA! So long since I have seen you and so pleased you are back! x

Mirium... best of British for the op!

Lils and Dash... you sound like cycle buds to me... Dash I hope the MIL isn't too much of a PITA... and Lils you have a magical time on all the rides and don't think about poxy FF, cycles, POAS or anything bloomin else!

DrH! Welcome back chick xxx Is nice to see my medical guardian angel back! 

Nee... stress.... bloomin definitely could bugger stuff up.

Purps! How are you chick? Hoping you are taking things easy!

Grk how are you?

LadyH lovely update! Lovin the message on your ticker.... couldn't agree more!

Asry, thanks for the reassurance... I for one needed that x

Hello everyone else! xxxx

AFM


Spoiler
Went squitz a Dr other day and have now been referred to EPU. Went today saw a lovely nurse consultant who listened to my history and sent me off for a scan. Scan showed a 5 week pregnancy and yolk sac, which apparently was about right. Thinking back I have always been a late Ov'er so I probably am about 5 days back from what all the apps told me I was. Lovely nursed consultant phoned my GP and told them to give me all my drugs, which they now have done.... one hurdle down.. loads to go! Please think pink ladies. I would love no 7 to be lucky!:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Pad....


Spoiler
OH hun I am soooo glad you are now being looked after and that you have your meds... Thinking all shades of beautiful PINK for you and was praying for you this morning...
You soooo deserve it! xxoxoxo:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!! TGIF! :happydance:

Maddy - you should definitely have some garlic while DH is away this month! :munch:

LadyH - we went to the Stinking Rose in LA, but the managers there told us they had one in SF too. I can imagine the lines getting long! We went at 5:00pm so there weren't that many people there yet. Hope you're feeling well... I did stalk your journal once this week :)

Dashka - I have heard of Oil of Oregano before! I had completely forgotten about that one, so thanks! I know IVF is a big step, but I wish you all the best with it and hope your upcoming appts go well! :hugs: And of course, lots of luck with the MIL tomorrow!! 

LilSluz - hope you had a great time in Orlando yesterday. I'm sorry about AF, but am happy to hear you're enjoying some :wine:... mmm relaxing! 

Hortensia - haha ya garlic is definitely antisocial. heehee But so delicious, and so worth it.

Neesaw - yes I definitely think stress is a big factor. Right now I'm thinking that has got to be part of the reason I haven't had any luck yet. I got married in April, and was sick for a month and a half after the honeymoon... I kept catching colds and just couldn't get better, so I know I must have been pretty stressed (although happy) and it affected my immune system. And studying / hard classes can be stressful! I'm glad you're having a better class this time around :flower:

Mirium - hope you have/had a good operation today. Take care of yourself :flower: :hugs:

Hi Purplelou, HappyAuntie, Dwrgi, Owl, DrHouse, Padbrat, and everyone else!! :wave:

AFM - I'm SO happy it is Friday! On Sunday DH and I leave for a week of vacation. We're going to the Outer Banks in North Carolina for his cousin's wedding. We'll be staying with them and some of their friends in a house on the beach, and then heading to a Bed & Breakfast for the 2nd half of the week. I am so, so excited to take a vacation and some time off work. AF is supposed to arrive Sunday... the day we fly there. Nice timing, of course. Sigh. But at least the new cycle will start then and soon we can start trying!! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! I will be painting my nails and packing tomorrow!


----------



## moondust7

Pad -

Spoiler
Glad to hear you have your meds and happy 5 weeks!! :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi - Hi Honey, so good to see you, you have been very much missed :hugs:

Mirium - Good luck for your op will be sending special positive healing thoughts your way :hugs:

Dash = I hope the MIL isn't too :wacko: keep smiling it will make her wonder what you have been up to :haha:

Lils - you have a lovely time away :hugs:

DrH - Hugs for you our medical angel

Nee - Yep stress can really turn things upside down. I hope this year is more relaxed for you :hugs:

Purps - :hugs:

Grk - how are you hun?, you have been very quiet :hugs:

LadyH - :hugs: Love seeing the new sig :hugs:

Pad - I'm so pleased you are being looked after, keeping my fingers cross you are pink :hugs:

Hello everyone and love to all XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

PINK!  :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Mwah all xxxxxxxxx

Or as Lils would say...

xoxoxxooxoxoxoxoxoxxox

apparently that is hugs and kisses!

ps keep the pinkness coming!! LOL xxx


----------



## padbrat

Lovin it Butterfly!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## Lady H

pink!


----------



## purplelou

Pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink,pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink, pink pink, pink, pink!


----------



## dashka

*PINK!!!! and more PINK!!!*


----------



## dashka

Moondust - have a great time in North Carolina!! was there last summer and loved it.... :)


----------



## chickenchaser

*PINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINKPINK*


----------



## Mirium

Hey ladies,

Pad - :thumbup:. I am sending PINK vibes. All the best!! :hugs:

GrkPrn & LadyH - All the best too ladies!! :hugs:

AFM - Surgery is done, of course. Thanks to all of you guys for wishing me well and sending positive vibes!! I am home now and feel quite normal!! It has been said that a laparoscopy is fairly mild surgery and so that explains that. I have no idea what was found though. My RE had said that alot of patients don't remember when he speaks to them after due to lingering anesthesia however he did say that he will speak to me after, but he didn't so I will have to call the office to know or schedule appointment at approx. 2 weeks after surgery. I was a little disappointed that he did not come speak to me because he had hinted that he would. And knowing me, I have a good memory - I am not likely to forget, not stuff like that... :). Anyway, in a sense, (and contradicting myself... :)) I am also kinda glad that he didn't because it is weekend and I feel surprisingly at peace and I'd rather rest and not think about all the TTC stuff and obstacles. You know the saying - 'ignorance is bliss'... :). I think I am just happy that I got the surgery over and done with. Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Maddy40

Mirium - glad everything went well. Maybe the doc didn't want you to be stressing over results when you are resting and recovering. Hope it's good news...when you finally get it!

Lady H - love your Dr saying 40 isn't old. Now if I could just get mine to say the same about 41!

Dash - how was AD's first day of school? Exciting about the IVF....we've always said we won't go down that path, but isn't it amazing how 40 (ho hum in my case 41) makes you see things differently?

LilSluz - yes 2 charts b/c I work shiftwork, On the days that I can't temp properly (ie: with at least 3 hours sleep & at the usual time of day) I do 2 temps - one at the right time of day without any sleep, and then one later in the day when I wake up (so wrong time of day but after the requisite 3hrs). Just doing it to see what my temps are like with the different variables.

Nessaw - good luck with that appointment...I can't believe it's so far in the future. Ours is 2 weeks after yours :( I feel like my cycles are ticking away...

Moondust - have a great vacation, lucky thing!

Everyone else, hope your weekend is cheery and sunny. I'll be slaving away in the office while you are all having fun!


----------



## padbrat

Ahhhh I am basking in the pinkness!


----------



## dashka

Rats - just typed a long post and LOST it!!! :wacko:

Here we go again...

Mirium - so glad the surgery went well!:thumbup: I hope you can relax now and enjoy the rest of the weekend... Hope you get some answers soon....You've been through so much - hope this is the ticket to getting your BFP! take care of yourself :hugs::kiss:

Maddy - yes you are right about turning 40 :dohh:- it does something to us for sure! Always said I would never do IVF.. and I know it goes against a lot of what I believe in and will probably wreak havoc on my body - but I will deal with it... I just need to give it one last real good shot before I give up! (I have tried so many natural remedies in the 10.5 years I've been TTC...but I do think they have helped me with egg quality at least) Just don't want to regret stuff when I'm 50.... and re: financial - we will find the $ somehow - money isn't everything and some things are priceless.. :thumbup: I have come to realize that our infertility is something much more complex than we can fix ourselves. Good luck with your appointment in October! :thumbup:Are you thinking of going for IVF too? Must be so hard working shiftwork - take care of yourself! :hugs:

Also thanks for asking re: AD's first day at school -:hugs: she was crying alot the first day and then 2nd day only when I dropped her off and again when I picked her up....I know it'll take time - and will get better each day (hopefully) as she learns that mommy/daddy are coming back for her.
How old are your adopted kids now?:hugs::kiss:

Pad - bask away in the PINKNESS hun!!:hugs::kiss: take it easy okay???? that's an order!:thumbup:

Hello and hugs to everyone and hope you are enjoying the weekend...

AFM - MIL arrived tonight.... ho hum..... I'm in pretty good spirits now - but talk to me in a week!:winkwink:


----------



## dashka

Hey Dr.S - see you lurking - how are you doing?????


----------



## purplelou

Miriam -glad everything went well! Xx

Pad - pink hugs for you lovely!

Ladyh and greekporn -how are you ladies doing?? :hugs:

:hugs: for DrS, frols and asry and madelaine!

Dashka and muddy - as Ladyh said, life does begin at 40! Big :hugs: for you lovelies xxx

Nessaw -how was you first week back?:hugs:

Chicken and owl, butterfly and dwrgi & tiger lily (in case you are lurking) and Lils and moon and bumble and flyf and anyone I am forgetting... Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies.


Its sunday. the end of the weekend.. aaghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Need need a holiday.. 

Mirium am crossing fingers and toes for your results. If its too hard to wait maybe ring and leave a message with your doctor that you would like an early appt. Its hard to give good and bad news over the phone. Most times they would want you to be face to face to ask the q. good to take DH with yuo too and that he's got a handle on your stressor questions. Darling fiancee asks mine when I am in the FS office, I'm the doctor but can't keep my thoughts straight! go figure..

purps, asry, dr s et al.... bumplicious... i hope you and the bumps are wonderful and as for our little hatrick!!!! Three in a row, sticky beans all round!!!!!

Pad am trying to send you pink thoughts !!!!!! I know you are worried... but you are closer to get a pink one when you are pregnant! How did the thyroid stuff wash up?

Dash i hear you about ivf. its not natural but a baby is a baby is a baby. My bestie just had a baby after five years. he's perfect. Having done everything in your power, is no regrets. Same to you miss maddie.

We were round at a friends for dinner. Bump and baby last night. So pleased I have my period. Four days late. Somewhat devastating. Anyways!!!!!

Love you all, I am so pleased to have ladies to share the ups and downs. And guess what I got in the post this week... OPKS, instead cups and a thermometer. Unfort insteads aren't TGA licenced so I had to get them from the states. And bimbo that i am, got a thermometer at the same time.

US and canada girls whats with the Fs??????? Farenheit my god, I can't interpret the numbers.. So I've got a chart now on FF. If someone can talk me though how to add that to my ticker, I am looking forward to having the girls cheer me on...and keep me on the straight and narrow... stop working now.. go home and shag............................ maybe I've missed it the last three months?


----------



## Lady H

Hi DrH

On FF go to the tab at the top called sharing, and you will see an option called tickers. You need to select the text as BB code, copy it. Paste into your signature on BnB. Top tab on BnB, quick links, edit signature.


----------



## purplelou

Bah...DrH sorry for missing you out xxxx :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi ya purps. Nothing happening this end. Still not preggers.. having wine. watching tele. just the normals. And Im doing an assignment. Ugggh.. Hows the GP vs the ED? Loving it?


----------



## purplelou

drhouse said:


> Hi ya purps. Nothing happening this end. Still not preggers.. having wine. watching tele. just the normals. And Im doing an assignment. Ugggh.. Hows the GP vs the ED? Loving it?

It's very civilised ! :haha:
Still, I'd like an extra day of weekend I think!


----------



## froliky2011

Giving a quick shout out to Pad, LadyH, Manuiti and Grkprn!! :happydance: 

Sending lots of :hugs: :hugs: to the rest of you ladies!!! Lots of love & :baby: ~~~~ to you all!!!!! 

One note though: I saw someone posted that the child picks their parents...I am not sure that is a great thing to say as many women are never able to have children. Just my opinion but I always get a bit annoyed in the "new age" community etc. when people say those things. Sorry.


----------



## drhouse

day four today. am starting OPK sticks this month. Anyone got any idea how to use them??? how are the lovely ladies.

Good to see you frols... pregnancy is catching......................... he he he


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies - hope you are all well! and having a nice monday (Bah to mondays!!! lol!)

DrH - I think you are not supposed to use OPKs with first morning urine, I think you are supposed to limit your drinks and do them a few hours after (Im sure someone will correct this if I am wrong) I read on here that a lot of ladies do two a day morning and afternoon - in case your Luteal surger is short - that way the OPKs won't miss them. 
good luck :hugs:

big huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone else

and special pink :hugs: and sticky dust to pad.


----------



## purplelou

:dohh: should have said good afternoon - I am a dunce lol!


----------



## dashka

Good day ladies!

Dr H - for the OPKs - once I know I'm getting close to that time (for me I start doing them CD8-9 since I ovulate on Day 11-12) I will do twice/day - Once at work at 10:30/11:00 and once at night at around 6:30/7:00... (my instructions for my strips say to do between 10am and 8pm)

At work - it's very covert..... small paper/plastic opaque bag with small disposable paper cup and go to ladies room.....:haha::haha: 

I had to start doing twice a day because I was missing it - as it isn't positive unless the line is *AS Dark* *or Darker* than the other line.... 

Once you have a positive OPK I've been told that you ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hrs afterward.

Good luck!


----------



## dashka

it's really quiet on here today.... how is everyone?

AFM - sad today - my co-worker who is 8 months preggers keeps having discussions around me about getting so close and all her symptoms and then she had the nerve to call me over and tell me how happy she was that her sister is also preggers and how they'll have babies so close in age... ARGH - went to the ladies room and balled my eyes out just to get out the frustration....:cry::cry:


Hope you guys are having a better day :hugs::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

AAhhhh Dash :hugs: Some people of so insensitive. I had a cry moment the other day after popping onto facebook and just being met with first day of school photos :cry: I want to do that so much. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

I know exactly what you mean Fro... frikkin annoys the crap outta me! Are they saying my last 6 babies didn't pick me???? Am I not good enough?? Pah to the lot of em!

Dash I am so sorry you are sad. People just don't know and don't think do they. I had a girl on FB who I didn't really know and she was plastering loads of pregnancy stuff all over and i de friended her. I messaged her and said sorry that I was a little sensitive to her pregnancy ticker and info... she hasn't bothered to contact me since... as I said above... pah to em!

Chicken... one day you will. Keep wishing on those shooting stars and give a lil wish for me too! x


----------



## chickenchaser

Next time I see one Pad I promise I will ask for it to send you PINK. Not seen any for a while it has been a bit cloudy here so not very good for start spotting.


----------



## dashka

thanks Chicken and Pad - it's so true - what I don't get is how come they are insensitive when they KNOW that you are TTC!! I've even mentioned to her that I'm going to go see RE in fall etc and she knows how long I've been TTC... I am kinda looking forward to her going on mat leave mid-October... Think I feel this way about her cause she told me she got preggers quickly and I've held a grudge.

Eating dark chocolate almonds ask we speak to comfort :winkwink:(think I've eaten 20 already):shy::tease::lolly: I know you ladies don't judge:winkwink:


----------



## Maddy40

That's okay dash, I'm sure the nuts have something essential for conception..maybe selenium? And chocolate, well chocolate fixes EVERYTHING :)


----------



## chickenchaser

I've decided to stay away from Facebook, one of my friend has just posted this after a 'surprise' pregnancy,

ATTENTION: Would like to warn my family and friends that there is an epidemic going around. It's called pregnancy. DON'T DRINK THE WATER! 

:brat::sad2::hissy::gun::beer::saywhat::ignore::argh::grr::devil:


----------



## purplelou

Oh Ladies, especially Dash and chicken - people dont think at all when they post these things. I am so sorry...its like a kick in the teeth. I know it happened a few times to me when I was ttc and I really went off facebook, but then of course when I started using it again I had the lovely Dwrgi as my friend, and although I was trying to show a pic just to 'family' I managed to show everyone and it was my scan pic. I felt horrible!

I apologise for all the idiots out there!!

:hugs:

oh and Maddy you are sooooo right!! Chocolate IS the answer (it doesn't actually matter what the question is :winkwink: )

hope everyone has a lovely day today!!


----------



## dashka

Chicken - :saywhat::grr::grr::grr::ignore:- can you "HIDE" her posts in FB? I do it to those I don't want to get updates from (or from those people who constantly put on annoying updates). But if you have more than one friend doing that then I guess best to stay away. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:


AFM - feeling better today - told my preggers co-worker about our plans for IVF ... I'm also thinking I might start earlier than I originally thought (IVF) as I went online and found a 'calculator' that works out start of cycle and all the appointments/milestones during the IVF long protocol cycle and then shows you predicted ER/ET etc... so if I go see RE CD2 (which will be beginning of October) then the ER/ET wouldn't be until mid-November sometime... If I wait another month - I think I am running too close to Christmas holidays (and you know what it's like getting into doc's offices around that time).:dohh:
I just have to find out if his version of long protocol is the same as the one I found online. He didn't say for sure that he would use the long protocol - only said "most likely would" but all would be worked out when I start going in CD2. But if he changes his mind and wants a short protocol then October is way too early for me to take time off....

Sending everyone :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: - my it is very quiet on here these days..... hope everyone is ok....


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Ladies, and Purps there is no need for you to apologies it isn't your fault. Glad you are feeling better dash. One of my friends went through IVF and it seemed to take ages to get started so I can understand you wanting to get it started. Have a chat with your RE and see what he says about how long it will take, you can then plan it in with everything else. 
I'm still a bit down in the dumps, I had to sit through half an hour of co - works teasing 2 newly wed staff about getting pregnant soon. I wouldn't have minded so much if i hadn't just been talking to one of them about the test I having to have done. The cream on the top was when they both turned to me and said ' Sarah should be first she has been married longer than us'. To right I should be next I've waited 13 years for f*** sake. Sorry. XXX


----------



## padbrat

Dash and Chicken you bloomin well tell em... if they are aware of your situations and they still persist in being insensitive then you should tell them that they are offending you and to please stop!

GRRRR I also hate those FB posts.... hence I deleted that girl who has stuff all over her FB every day about her bloomin pregnancy... and the one who got preggers with no 4 after they didn't bother waiting until the 3rd clear after her Hubby's snip... and then complained non stop about it....

SOD EM ALL...

Says me with a great big pink flashing banner... sorry...


----------



## purplelou

Pad...this is exactly the place for your lovely. Sparkling flashing banner!, how are. You doing anyhow?


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Pad, The new newly weds don't know but the other 2 girls did. I don't want to make a fuss and I so happy for anyone that is pregnant but really please don't keep telling me how easy it is for everyone else.
You girls are different you have defiantly 'earned' it.

How are you Pad, I sorry I'm not very familiar with your story, I know why we are praying for pink but when will you know everything is OK? Can they test for you?


----------



## dashka

Pad - we love it that you are here!!:winkwink::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Chicken - I hear you man .... :hugs::hugs:The co-workers are the worst - and sadly that is where we spend the most time .... sigh... can't 'delete' them..... Argh...:grr::grr::ignore:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - in case you are lurking.... we miss you!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

I hear you Dash I wish I could just delete them and Yes Dwrgi we do miss you.


----------



## grkprn

Hi girls, sorry I've been quiet, but a lot has been going on...

First off, Facebook postings. I've blocked or screened so many people, I can't keep track! The nonsense that people post is beyond me. I've even thought, "Maybe I could start a new page and be free of the nonsense!". But that would be too much work for me at the moment!

Second, I'm not sure if I should put this in a spoiler (it's not really good news). Please let me know and I'll delete the post and re-post in a spoiler. And I didn't want to post anywhere else, because....well...I'm most comfortable with all of you! :blush:

I'm getting my second ultrasound, due to moderate to heavy bleeding, clotting, loss of tissue and a complete loss of symptoms. The first ultrasound at 5w3d showed nothing at all. No sac, nothing. Just my big 'ol fibroids! The next ultrasound is Thursday morning at 6w3d. The MD thinks its a chemical or blighted ovum, since at least a sac should be visible. This is based on my ovulation date, not my LMP. Even though my HCG looks good. Apparently, it doesn't matter. So, I'm just patiently waiting :coffee: (really, that's not me....I'm more like this :wacko:!). And...my BBT has dropped, starting yesterday morning. I know, I shouldn't temp still, but since I've been bleeding, I feel compelled to keep doing it.

I hope all you ladies are having a better week than me .... Pad and lady H....how are you? I've been thinking about you all and what a great support system we have :)

If anyone has any words of wisdom (good or bad....I'm not one for sugar coating things!), please let me know.

PS...please let me know if I should do a spoiler, I would hate to offend anybody.


----------



## chickenchaser

grkprn, we are here for you honey, whatever the outcome. Personally I will be sending positive thought your way XXX


----------



## dashka

Grkprn - I'm so sorry hunny..... although I can't give any advice I'm sending you lots of virtual hugs...... xoxoxo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Hi there lovely ladies.

Hope everyone's doing ok. I'm not even going to attempt to catch up since I was last on here being the grinch after my mc and insisting on spoilers. grkprn though - huge huge hugs to you hun, it's such a scary horrible time. And I soooo agree with Facebook and pregnancy announcements, scan pics, birth announcements etc etc. There's no spoiler option there and if it catches you off guard it's just such a kick in the gut.

Afm 

Spoiler
I've been told that I should pop in and let you guys know my news. So here I am. :flower: Have a look at the spoiler in my siggy and if you want a bit more have a look on my blog starting here: https://goo.gl/NCsZv

:hugs: and much love to everyone.


----------



## Mirium

Hey ladies,

GrkPrn -

Spoiler
I am so sorry!! I am still hoping for the best for you though!!

Manu -

Spoiler
Congrats!! All the best!!

Chicken - :hugs: to you!! :kiss:

Dashka - :hugs: to you!! :kiss:

Dwrgi - We miss you!! :hugs:: :hugs: & :kiss: :kiss:

Lils - :hi: and :hugs:. Don't work too hard... :)

Owl - :hi:

Moondust - :hi:

Pad - :hi:

LadyH - :hi:

DrH - :hi:

Purple - :hi:

Fro - :hi:

Maddy - :hi:

Butterfly - :hi:

Asry - :hi:

Nessaw - :hi:

HA - :hi:

AFM - I am just here. My post looks strange with so many of the googly eyed waver... :). I am feeling really well today. Yesterday, I didn't feel so good. I am just recovering. I haven't scheduled appointment with my RE yet. I will do it tomorrow... :). Nothing much going on, on my end. All the best ladies...oh how I wish we would all get a :baby: or two.. :). Hello to anyone that I missed.


----------



## purplelou

Greekporn - I am so sorry chick. its the worst feeling I know. huge :hugs: and loves coming your way darling xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Good morning lovelies xxx :hugs:

manu - I am so glad you made it over here to post - big :hugs: chicky - I am stalking you :winkwink:

Mirium - you are very good to type all that out! those waving smilies look a bit sinister all together :haha:

Dwrgi - I miss you too lovely xxx

Pad - thinking Pink for you lovely, how are you feeling and how is it going??

LadyH - smoochy :hugs:

Lils - hope you are not working yourself into the ground!! :hugs:

Dashka - I saw black eye susans in a garden this morning when I walked the dogs - and I thought of you xxx

Butterfly - :hugs: hope your back is doing ok xx

Twinks - :hugs: chickie, big loves xx

Nessaw - how is being back at school treating you??

DrH - :hi: and :hugs:

Chicken :Hugs: big loves to you xxxx 

owl - haven't seen you in a few days - hope you are ok?? :hugs:

bumble - are you there?? miss you xxx

Moondust - hows everything with you lovely?? :hugs:

Maddy :flower: hope you are doing ok chick? xxx

Frols, Asry, DrS, Madelaine - Big squishy :hugs:

for everyone else Ive not mentioned.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

hope everyone has a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies,

Manu so so so excited for you. Gkprn I am crossing my fingers and toes for you, Hugs hugs hugs. 

I am working hard this week, falling asleep on the couch. Exhausted!!!! Work is full on. It sounds like I need another holiday. Purps, you are almost off for some months exciting!!!!!!

mirium good luck for the RE appt. I hope it all goes well. 
Dash - your IVF date is getting closer. My RE pushed it back to xmas. I'm not sure about the diff between the short and the long protocol. 
Nessaw, Wishing your new classes are good. and quiet. so that you can check B and B when you are "working"

I'm with the anti FB girls and you chicken. I can't remember the last time that I have posted anything. 

I've got friends "dumping me"because I'm currently barren and hanging out with the other yummy mummies once they are preggers/with baby. fab. awesome.... we all get it girlfriends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love you all. Hugs Hugs.


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi &#8211; if lurking, I am sending you some cwtches, <3 & xoxoxo&#8217;s :friends:

Dash &#8211; good to know dex = steroids, so he does have you covered :happydance: How&#8217;s the MIL been? Ugh, I feel so sorry for you&#8230; You may need those dark choc almonds just to get through these 2 weeks :wacko: :munch: So sorry inconsiderate pregger made you so upset :cry:. Its one thing if they don&#8217;t know, but if they know & still do it? :growlmad::grr: That&#8217;s quite insensitive of her. :nope: :hugs::kiss::friends: But, wow, Oct is just around the corner &#8211; its going to come up so quickly!!! :dance:

Nessaw &#8211; :dance: for FINALLY getting that appt! You&#8217;d never guess it would be so difficult :wacko: What a PITA 

Pad &#8211; yeah, I&#8217;m glad they adjusted you to the proper gestation period & that things are looking good so far &#8211; Lucky Number Sleven, babe! :thumbup: Sending all of the *PINK, PINK, PINK vibes ~~~~ & energy *I can muster! Even meditated with pink crystals the other day & said prayers & sent ~~~ to you, so hoping for you honey!!! :hugs: And btw, there&#8217;s absolutely nothing wrong w/your flashing pink banner &#8211; love it!

Moon &#8211; I love the OBX! Went there 2 yrs ago, had family reuinion & we rented huge 8-BR house on the beach (very affordable!). We actually had to drive on the beach about 15 mi past the road to get there! Wild horses running down the beach &#8211; it was awesome :thumbup:. So sorry :witch: due, but try to have a blast anyway honey! Bright side is at least you know you can have as many alcoholic beverages as you want. :winkwink:

Mirium &#8211; so glad surgery is done & out of the way & that you recovered nicely. It&#8217;s not that bad is it? Even tho I had a hysteron, it&#8217;s kinda similar. Yeah, My Dr told me everything after but also scheduled an appt within a couple of days in case I was too drugged out to comprehend, but I was totally fine & remembered everything. Wonder if you&#8217;ll get a nice 8x10 glossy of the ute along w/a DVD too? Something the whole family can enjoy for years to come! :haha: Thinking about framing mine&#8230;lol. Argh, that sucks you have to wait 2 weeks, tho! Hoping it flies by for you! :hugs:

Maddy &#8211; what do you do if you don&#8217;t mind me asking? That&#8217;s got to be so tough at first, but guessing you may be used to it by now. Are you thinking about IVF?

DrH &#8211; welcome to the world of charting! You&#8217;ll get the hang of it really fast :thumbup: & learn a lot about yourself in the process! We will help you every step of the way, hun :flower:. We just had a girl on another thread find out after 1.5 YEARS TTC that she wasn&#8217;t O&#8217;ing.:saywhat: Got +OPK&#8217;s every month, dtd etc, but her bloods finally confirmed no O. :shock: If only she had temped&#8230; :nope: Yeah, once EWCM starts, I do OPK lunch & dinner/afternoon every day. Your LH surge may last long enough to catch it at any time of day, but maybe until you know, try 2x day from EWCM or 5 days before you usually O? If your friends are dumping you for having fertility issues, then they aren't worth your time or heartache :grr::trouble: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LadyH &#8211; :cloud9::hugs:

BF - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fro &#8211; started &#8220;gentle yoga&#8221; & it reminds me of you everytime I go :winkwink:. I&#8217;m giving it a shot again as I really have to strengthen my core & now that my hip is popping during & after pwr-walk, its time to tone-up &#8211; can&#8217;t take another painful surgery&#8230; I hope you are doing well, honey :hugs:

Chicken & Pad &#8211; you can choose to Hide All Posts from these friends, too. There&#8217;s actually an app on Google Chrome called &#8220;UnbabyMe&#8221;, where it inserts pics of cats, pugs, clouds, whatever in every baby pic. Probs is you won&#8217;t see the ones you may actually want to see & it requires that the pic contain a description as it works off of common baby tags (cute, diaper, etc but you can add pregnancy & anything bump related too). But, if no comment made, it won&#8217;t replace the pic&#8230; So sorry it hurts so much, I know. We can never expect someone to not post photos of their pregs/kids/babies even if they know we are infertile as they are doing exactly what we&#8217;d do if pregs/baby, so all we can do is choose to hide or unfriend & explain&#8230; And Pad, I&#8217;m surprised she didn&#8217;t at least write back :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chicken &#8211; 13 years??? :shock: Co-workers are the worst bc we are totally forced to be around them. Wish we could delete them like Dashka says :haha: or unfriend them somehow &#8211; or just see visions of cats or clouds whenever they were around! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Purps &#8211; the great thing about being on a worldwide thread & saying good morning, afternoon or night is that it will be the right time of day for one of us! :haha: As far as pregs/baby posts on FB, you have every right to post your wonderful news & be excited &#8211; you have worked so hard for this! If its something too sensitive for one of us, we&#8217;ll hide it, so please don&#8217;t feel like you have to walk on eggshells when it comes to public social media. BNB is something else, of course, but you enjoy that pregs & that precious gift you have honey. If we can&#8217;t take it, we&#8217;ll take the appropriate steps on our end :hugs:

GreekPorn &#8211; Ugh, I am so sorry you are going thru this honey :hugs::kiss:. It may just be me, but I feel that this is the right place to post such things as many of us have endured these struggles & miscarriage is a TTC/infertility issue that unfortunately especially applies to +35&#8217;rs! I&#8217;ve always felt that I&#8217;d stay until at least 13 weeks if I ever got that far&#8230; Its one thing to post baby names, progress, sex, u/s pics (put in a spoiler), but it&#8217;s quite another when you are going thru what may be a loss, you are confused & you need help. That is what we are here for & it is entirely related to TTC as getting BFP at our age just means that we&#8217;ve overcome Step 1 &#8211; out of about 5 different hurdles. It sounds awful, though &#8211; only post negative stuff here, but unfortunately it&#8217;s the negative stuff that affects all of us TTC&#8217;rs & it usually wouldn&#8217;t upset anyone&#8217;s feelings. Not sure if I&#8217;m saying all of this right&#8230; :shrug:

As far as passing tissue & medium-heavy bleeding, I am really sorry honey that is so scary & heartbreaking. But with doubling HCG, is it still doubling or those were just results last week? When you say your HCG is doubling but nothing showing up on u/s, if there is still nothing on u/s on Thurs, it just comes to mind for me that if not even a sac, it &#8220;could be&#8221; ectopic pregnancy (or perhaps even molar pregs?)? I am only throwing this out there as a mere &#8220;possibility&#8221; so you can be informed. Its not meant to scare you in any way, just have that in the back of your head &#8220;just in case&#8221; as I would want to know the possibilities myself to be prepared for anything. I am wishing you all the luck & +~~~~ in the world tomorrow & hope its just &#8220;one of those things&#8221; & that they find a healthy bean in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Manu &#8211; Congrats! :flower:

Asry - :hugs: How you doing honey?

:hi: Owl, FlyF, HA, Twinks, DrS, Bumble, and anyone else I forgot or who is lurking!

AFM &#8211; Sorry not getting on much, you are all right &#8211; I have entered hell-month at work! :devil: Orlando was OK. Unfortunately, DH had to work ½ the time as something came up & he had vertigo anyway. I had awful PMS & AF the whole time, which I don&#8217;t normally get (1 day max PMS) & unfort (TMI alert), progesterone supp&#8217;s made me raw/sensitive in there, so I kept tearing & bleeding on top of the AF blood & kept getting shooting pains in there along with it. :nope::shrug: But we did manage to get on rides Sat., stopped in Margaritaville & saw the Blue Man Group, which was a blast, so at least we got 1 good day in! :thumbup: I will be thankful for the little things today! Anyway, also trying to start yoga to strengthen my core (back probs) so between work, biz/pers taxes (still), fixing up the house & yoga, I&#8217;m pretty much toast these days. Anyway, back to the depths of hell for me, but will try to keep up & check on you guys as much as possible! 

Big :hug:


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:


> GreekPorn  Ugh, I am so sorry you are going thru this honey :hugs::kiss:. It may just be me, but I feel that this is the right place to post such things as many of us have endured these struggles & miscarriage is a TTC/infertility issue that unfortunately especially applies to +35rs! Ive always felt that Id stay until at least 13 weeks if I ever got that far Its one thing to post baby names, progress, sex, u/s pics (put in a spoiler), but its quite another when you are going thru what may be a loss, you are confused & you need help. That is what we are here for & it is entirely related to TTC as getting BFP at our age just means that weve overcome Step 1  out of about 5 different hurdles. It sounds awful, though  only post negative stuff here, but unfortunately its the negative stuff that affects all of us TTCrs & it usually wouldnt upset anyones feelings. Not sure if Im saying all of this right :shrug:
> 
> As far as passing tissue & medium-heavy bleeding, I am really sorry honey that is so scary & heartbreaking. But with doubling HCG, is it still doubling or those were just results last week? When you say your HCG is doubling but nothing showing up on u/s, if there is still nothing on u/s on Thurs, it just comes to mind for me that if not even a sac, it could be ectopic pregnancy (or perhaps even molar pregs?)? I am only throwing this out there as a mere possibility so you can be informed. Its not meant to scare you in any way, just have that in the back of your head just in case as I would want to know the possibilities myself to be prepared for anything. I am wishing you all the luck & +~~~~ in the world tomorrow & hope its just one of those things & that they find a healthy bean in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Lils and to all the lovely ladies on this thread for all the hugs! :) My HCG has been doubling since I started getting tested the last week of August. I did read up on ectopic and molar (darn Google! But at least, I'm trying to stick to the legitimate websites) pregnancies, so I'm preparing for anything. My MD said that if there is still no sign of a sac and I'm still having pain/contractions/bleeding that it's not looking very good. They mentioned methotrexate and misoprostol, but I won't get into that right now :(

I'm just keeping my head level and I will be sure to post after my appointment tomorrow morning.

I hope that everyone is having a great day (super sunny here in MI and just a touch of fall in the air...I'm looking forward to that!) and sending :hugs: to everyone :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All,

I just made my first post in this forum on a new thread, but this one applies to me, too, so I'll introduce myself. 

I'm 18 days shy of 35, have been TTC since May, and just had my first BFP and early loss in the past few weeks. I think I'm now CD1 of my first post-m/c cycle, which I guess puts me back officially in the TTC category (from Limbo Hell). I'm f***ing petrified, so am really hoping to find good support from old biddies like myself who have also had a loss. My doctor was shockingly unsympathetic, and the local miscarriage support group meets the same weeknight on which I teach, so you ladies are it for me! 

Good luck to everyone here-those TTC and those with BFPs!


----------



## Butterfly67

Greek porn, so sorry also for what you are going through, it is truly horrible so am sending big :hug: your way

Lils, you and me both trying to do yoga and fix up house. Sorry that AF and prog was giving you trouble this month poor girl but glad you managed to have a bit of a good time away :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Manuiti

Spoiler
So glad you popped in to share your news, massive congrats to you :hugs::hugs:

pbl_ge welcome and so sorry for your loss. If you can take anything from it then you were able to get pregnant pretty quickly so that was good (sorry hope that does not offend) so fingers crossed for a sticky one next time :hugs::hugs:

Mirium, glad the surgery went well and you are recovering and hello to the crowd of waving smilies :hi: :haha:

Dash, damn those coworkers :growlmad::growlmad::hugs:

:hug: :dust: and :wine: to everyone else, think that should cover all of you!


----------



## dashka

HI Ladies,

Manu -

Spoiler
As I wrote in your journal - this is so Fantastic! :thumbup:so happy for you and praying that you have a sticky sticky bean....:hugs: Glad to see you back on here!

Mirium - Glad you are feeling a bit better - you have been through so much :hugs::hugs: Good luck with getting the results from your RE :thumbup:

Lils - Hi hun! I wish I could make your workload better for you :hugs::winkwink: It sounds really hellish.... Glad you are doing yoga (that should help the crazies)... I need to start doing yoga again -my only time is the morning and I get up so early already - oh well have to make time :winkwink: I'm so sorry that you had such a rough time while on vacay and the progesterone sounds horrible.... I haven't used the suppositories for about 8 years and I remember them being messy and gross -but tearing and uncomfortable too -you poor thing! :hugs::kiss: I hope it gets easier for you soon....are you still going to reiki night??:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Purps - Hi hun! I agree with Lils - post away what you like on FB... you deserve the beautiful baby on the way and be proud....As I have said before I never have any bad feelings towards ladies on here who get preggers as I know they know what it's like and have worked hard to get there.:hugs::kiss:
Co-workers on the other hand..... that's a different story....:haha:

Dr H - IVF moved to xmas? how come? yes Friends dumping you for not having kids? :saywhat::grr:Are they single friends or friends with kids? The opposite thing happened to me all my friends had kids much much younger in their mid 20's so we really fell out of touch...:nope: I tried to keep in touch but they were just busy with life. I really think people are uncomfortable sometimes with what to say around us "infertile" couples.... It sucks. Hope you have that LO soon so you can join the yummy mummies all the time.:hugs:

Pbl - welcome to the best thread ever!! The ladies here are great and you'll get lots of support. I'm really sorry for your recent loss....:flower::hugs:

Dwrgi - :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: miss you hun -hope you're ok

Pad - how are you doing today hun? :hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to Butterfly, Lady H, Asry, Dr.S, Madeline, Froliky, HTJ, Tigerlily, Chicken, Owl, Carole, Twinks, HA, Never, Bearlake and everyone I didn't mention! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - nothing to report - MIL arrived back in town on Sat and is staying at our house until tonight or tomorrow then she'll be back on Sunday night... (and it will be like that every week until next June most likely:wacko:) It's going ok so far but some of the small things that used to bug me are back but not too bad yet. We need to tell her soon about our plans for IVF (I'm nervous how she'll take it:wacko:). My parents know and my sister... but none of DH's family know yet. I think it puts even more pressure on myself :dohh:but it is what it is....have to tell MIL because she'll be watching AD in the early mornings when I get up at 5am to go to clinic for monitoring.

Think I'm going to start a journal -I need to get out a lot of the feelings going on in my head and think it will help.:winkwink:


----------



## owl35

:hi: lovely ladies!

Checking in real quick. I've been MIA for a while. Been sick with a nasty cold for almost my entire 2ww and it's not getting any better. 
I'm 12/13 dpiui today and bfn this morning. I'm bummed.

grkprn - massive :hugs: 

Back to bed :sleep:


----------



## dashka

grkprn said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> GreekPorn  Ugh, I am so sorry you are going thru this honey :hugs::kiss:. It may just be me, but I feel that this is the right place to post such things as many of us have endured these struggles & miscarriage is a TTC/infertility issue that unfortunately especially applies to +35rs! Ive always felt that Id stay until at least 13 weeks if I ever got that far Its one thing to post baby names, progress, sex, u/s pics (put in a spoiler), but its quite another when you are going thru what may be a loss, you are confused & you need help. That is what we are here for & it is entirely related to TTC as getting BFP at our age just means that weve overcome Step 1  out of about 5 different hurdles. It sounds awful, though  only post negative stuff here, but unfortunately its the negative stuff that affects all of us TTCrs & it usually wouldnt upset anyones feelings. Not sure if Im saying all of this right :shrug:
> 
> As far as passing tissue & medium-heavy bleeding, I am really sorry honey that is so scary & heartbreaking. But with doubling HCG, is it still doubling or those were just results last week? When you say your HCG is doubling but nothing showing up on u/s, if there is still nothing on u/s on Thurs, it just comes to mind for me that if not even a sac, it could be ectopic pregnancy (or perhaps even molar pregs?)? I am only throwing this out there as a mere possibility so you can be informed. Its not meant to scare you in any way, just have that in the back of your head just in case as I would want to know the possibilities myself to be prepared for anything. I am wishing you all the luck & +~~~~ in the world tomorrow & hope its just one of those things & that they find a healthy bean in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Lils and to all the lovely ladies on this thread for all the hugs! :) My HCG has been doubling since I started getting tested the last week of August. I did read up on ectopic and molar (darn Google! But at least, I'm trying to stick to the legitimate websites) pregnancies, so I'm preparing for anything. My MD said that if there is still no sign of a sac and I'm still having pain/contractions/bleeding that it's not looking very good. They mentioned methotrexate and misoprostol, but I won't get into that right now :(
> 
> I'm just keeping my head level and I will be sure to post after my appointment tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a great day (super sunny here in MI and just a touch of fall in the air...I'm looking forward to that!) and sending :hugs: to everyone :)Click to expand...

Grkprn - you get your own post.... So sorry you are going through this... it must be so scary and hard to think about anything else :hugs::kiss: We are here for you no matters what happens.... :hugs:


----------



## dashka

owl35 said:


> :hi: lovely ladies!
> 
> Checking in real quick. I've been MIA for a while. Been sick with a nasty cold for almost my entire 2ww and it's not getting any better.
> I'm 12/13 dpiui today and bfn this morning. I'm bummed.
> 
> grkprn - massive :hugs:
> 
> Back to bed :sleep:

Oh Owl - I got excited when you said you had a cold in your TWW cause that can be a good thing (immune system down in TWW) but then I read your BFN... I am not giving up on you yet.... Sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hello ladies..

Welcome Pbl... so sorry you have suffered a loss and I know the ladies here are the best in the world!

Lils I am so sorry you are stuck in Accts hell.... and that you had such a nightmare because of the progesterone... have you told a Dr? Am just thinking for next time you will need them....

Purps! Not long gorgeous girl! 

Dash and DrH I hope you get the answers you need for the IVF. And you both need to chill.... you are working too hard!!

Hello Butterfly! You need to show us your lovely home and how great it is looking!

Grk

Spoiler
I have suffered a blighted ovum and it does behave like a normal pregnancy... just the baby doesn't develop. I hope this isn't the case for you as I felt so cheated! It could also be that the baby is a bit later than you thought... and on the next scan it will be there. I guess tomorrow will tell chick. Either way we are here for you :hugs:

LadyH

Spoiler
Hope you are doing OK

AFM

Spoiler
I am OK. Still getting some spotting first thing in the morning, but less and less and actually I think the cyclogest is just irritating me. I am trying to remain positive and patient until my next scan .... Pads new mantra... Hope is important!

Dwrgi.. if you are still looking in...:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Manu

Spoiler
I know I said it before... but I will say it again! Congrats chick and a H&H 8 months left to you:happydance:

Owl.. how miserable... feel better soon!

Hey chicken! Hope those clouds clear soon!


----------



## purplelou

pbl_ge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just made my first post in this forum on a new thread, but this one applies to me, too, so I'll introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 18 days shy of 35, have been TTC since May, and just had my first BFP and early loss in the past few weeks. I think I'm now CD1 of my first post-m/c cycle, which I guess puts me back officially in the TTC category (from Limbo Hell). I'm f***ing petrified, so am really hoping to find good support from old biddies like myself who have also had a loss. My doctor was shockingly unsympathetic, and the local miscarriage support group meets the same weeknight on which I teach, so you ladies are it for me!
> 
> Good luck to everyone here-those TTC and those with BFPs!


Hi and welcome :hugs:
I am so sorry for your loss .
It's a very hard thing to deal with and stays with you for such a long time!
You will find lots of support here xxx


----------



## purplelou

Owl ..oh Hun! Get well soon lovely!


----------



## purplelou

Pad .. I am keeping my fingers crossed and my thoughts pink for you lovely xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Greekporn...sweetie, good luck for your appointment tomorrow xxxxx will be thinking about you. Let us know how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lils ...have some r and r whenever you can! :hugs:



Dwrgi..miss you xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Grkprn :hugs::hugs: everything crossed

Pad glad to hear you are ok :thumbup:

Pbl_ge welcome :flower:

Manuiti :hugs::happydance:

Hi to everyone else, you wonderful Ladies you :flower:

AFM...

Spoiler
my buddy at work who is six days ahead of me in her pregnancy seems to be miscarrying. :cry: she is 39 but has an eighteen month old son. I'm trying to stay positive but it's tough.


----------



## purplelou

good morning ladies :hi:

I hope Thursday is going to be a good one for us all! (although when I woke up first thing, I was SURE it was Friday...so that's a bit pooh!)

huge bingo-wings (cos I have them!! :haha: (thats flappy upper arms in case you're not sure)) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all xxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Grkprn - ugh what you are going through :wacko: must be so tormenting, but I really pray and hope you'll get good news from doc :flower::flower::flower: 
:hugs:

DrH& LilS - I also have a friend in local ttc-forum and she has been TTC for 1,5 yrs also doing OPK's AND *temping* and everything always looked like she is ovulating - well surprise when she went to get the bloods..shes not ovulating! There is a syndrome called for that, cannot remember what its called my gyn also thought once I had it but then changed her mind as my bloods were confirmed. I think it was unruptured follicle syndrome (?)

Dash- October is right around the corner girl!! So bring on IVF huh :happydance: (can you do a happydance? But I mean good plan hun!!)
And go on and munch on those dark chockolate peanuts - YUMMYHEAVEN!!! :cloud9:

Manu

Spoiler
So happy to read your post!!! :hugs::kiss: I am sooo thrilled for you :cloud9: Happy and healthy 9 months love :cloud9:

:hugs::kiss: to you all lovely ladies "old" and new :flower::winkwink:

AFM - doing good, just started yoga ...ommmmmmm..:smug: just had terrible gas problems that night that I didn't enjoy it so much :haha::haha::sick:


----------



## drhouse

bugger. baby and bump. you ate my post. anyway take 2.

asry thanks for the kind words, i hope Im ovulating - i did after stopping the pill day 5 (confirmed on USS) after I had those shitty amh results. My RE thinks I am now too. Who knows. I am using the US thermometer, as I bought it on line. never had a F degrees before cf. celcius not used to it. You will have to be gentle with this Charting newbie.

Thanks Dash for your words of support. Im really excited about your IVF and yoga and all the wonderful things you do on this journey.

Asry, purpls, manu, lady H, pad - hugs hugs!!!! Seven is lucky miss pad!

Manu - I love your blog. Its wonderful.. What a great way to remember how things happen.

Grkprn, I'm thinking of you. NO MORE GOOGLE. you do not have an ectopic or a mole!! What will be will be. As I type it sounds trite and I don't mean it to be. You have got pregnant! The baby will chose what happens next. There is nothing more you can do. Please look after your self this is a really tricky time. 

pbl welcome!!!

I used a soft cup for the first time. Weird. Well if DH and I did want a shag just in case after my temp went up today (can't understand this charting sh*te) ten mins before work then I wanted to make sure that the swimmers knew which way to go!!!!!!!! Not as bad as it could be. 

mirium hope you got news. 

Owl, am gutted for you... Hugs hugs hugs. bummer bugger.. [email protected]!!!

all other ladies... hugs hugs... baby dust...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

DrH - I think with charting, it doesn't much matter if you do F's or C's (iykwim) either way you will see the temp rise after Ov :hugs:


----------



## owl35

pad - thinking pink for you! :hugs:

purps - Oh I hate it when I wake up and I believe it's already a day later than it really is! What a letdown! When that happens I want to cry for a brief moment... :winkwink:

DrH - I tried the soft cups for a month too. I didn't really care for them. I didn't feel them but it was always kind of weird taking them out. Once I guess it was sucked pretty tightly in there and it made a popping sound when I took it out like when opening a champagne bottle or something. Weird! DH was like - hey what are we celebrating? :haha: just kidding...

AFM - after I stayed home from work yesterday and pumped myself full with sinus medicine, I finally feel some improvement today. Yay! I have beta test tomorrow, but I already know the outcome. I'm getting very discouraged about the whole IUI thing. DH and I are now at the point where we basically think that we will end up doing IVF. So we have to switch insurance in October and then beginning of next year, we'll do IVF. Until then, we'll just keep doing IUIs and hope for the best. I am a little freaked out about IVF though, because it's basically the last stage and what if that doesn't work either? Then what? Do any of you IVF ladies out there have the same fear?


----------



## padbrat

DrH you sound so Brit! It cracks me up! I also think it doesn't matter if you do c or f... FF will adjust, you need to tell it though lol.

You could always try my method of getting preggers.... get really pished and have hangover sex... even worked this time for me!

Wait wait wait... I am joking ladies.. this is not the advice to follow.... I am not responsible for your livers! LOL

Drh I so hope you are right and no 7 is lucky. It has been a long hard path.

Owl pleased you are feeling better x

Grk... how did you do?

Purps... the same thing happened to me... I was convinced it was Fri.. wishful thinking I guess.

Heyya Asry! I have the same gas problem! Oppsie! 

Hey LadyH. Bad news is awful... doesn't mean it will happen to you though x


----------



## LilSluz

Pbl_ge  welcome to our humble thread :flower: I am so sorry for your loss. Many of us have gone thru such things & you can see by my siggie, Ive had my fair share, so I know how you feel. You cant let it scare you though as RMC only happens to 1% of us (I am just lucky, I guess :nope:) but a lot of other women on here have suffered 1 or 2 mcs & have gone on to have very healthy babies. The chances really increase w/age unfortunately, so its just one of things we have to endure. Well help you along :hugs:.


Butterfinger  you are doing yoga too? Great minds think alike! :haha: I just tried a Yoga Core + Barre class today & I think that was perfect for me as (a) works the core (mine sux) & (b) the barre takes a lot of pressure off of you with holding poses & such since you can use it to stabilize (less chances of hurting yourself). I have been trying diff classes trying to find the right one, so I will try more, but if you find something great for your back, let me know too :thumbup: 

Dash  I keep trying to find remedies for the crazies, its just nothing is working :fool::wacko::haha:. Still going to reiki every Wed (almost) & all of you ladies who requested are still on my list! An update: 8 out of 14 LTTC & RMC ladies are preggers  within the last 8 months. :happydance: And thats not counting me as I keep jumping on & off that bandwagon. And if you arent preggers, you are getting loving, healing energy anyway, dammit! :winkwink: :hugs: Good luck with telling your MIL  I hope that maybe by confiding these private things to her, she will understand & behave herself :trouble: A journal would be great for you! It will probs help a lot as you are going thru IVF as well, I say Just Do It! :thumbup::hugs:


Owl  did you fly down here to FL in the middle of the night & give DH & I your cold? DH got it 2 days ago & I just started about 3 hours ago, crap! :grr: Im so sorry about the BFN :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad you are starting to feel better from stupid cold tho. I took some Zicam & double Emergen-C as soon as I knew it wasnt just allergies So you can just switch insurance & they will pay for IVF after just a couple months waiting??? I guess it dpends on the company & pre-ex clauses, etc. I may have to look into doing that myself (if its even possible) this Dec??? :thumbup: 

LadyH 

Spoiler
Dont you get sad or think thats going to happen to you, young lady! [-X Youve fought for this soooo long, so you just have to have a sticky fighter :bodyb: in there! :thumbup: :hugs:

Purps  thanks for the education, re: bingo-wings :haha: & thanks for bingo-wing hugs! Dont worry honey  just 1 more day til Friday! :happydance: :hugs:

Asry  Wow, thats good to know about the syndrome  theres always going to be something that bucks the system! :wacko:

Spoiler
OMG, I cant believe you are almost to double-digits!!!:happydance::hugs:

DrH  Dont worry honey, like Purps said, it only matters when theres a temp shift. And the first month FF is getting to know you, so the next months will be easier as youll have predicted Ov dates & AF (hopefully not) dates, etc. Never understood what the soft cup does, is it just something to plug you up afterwards to keep the swimmers up there?

Pad  I may have to try your method this month! :wine::beer::drunk: I think Ive been way to good  its not working! Although I take my hat off to you as I could never do it during a hangover :sick::shock: Drunken :sex: is one thing, but hangover :sex:? You are a very brave girl! :haha:

Dwrgi if lurking :hugs::flower:

:hi: everyone else! Hope you are all having a great day! 

AFM  getting a nasty cold, but bombarding it w/everything I have right out the gate. :gun::trouble: It's not taking me down without a fight! :grr: But despite that, great reiki circle gave me wonderful energy last night & then tried a diff yoga class this morning so Ive been high as a kite ever since last night.:cloud9::angelnot::haha: It's sort-of an odd feeling - sick & energy high at the same time? :loopy: Well, back to the grind -just cant wait to get off so I can :sleep: ahhhhh....

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

GreekPorn - stopped in to check on you. Are you OK? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies -- well, here we go -- first of all, I've sworn off Google (for the time being and for my well-being!).


Spoiler
Second, the ultrasound went as follows: They found a gestational sac, but it's abnormally shaped. There was a very small yolk sac, but no fetal pole. They said it didn't look well for the GA of the pregnancy? I'm getting a follow up US on Saturday, but the RE said it didn't look good. I probably won't be going to my RE's office anymore, instead following up with my OBGYN that I've known for 6 years. The RE's office mistakenly put on my report that the yolk sac measured 27mm :saywhat:?? That is HUGE. At least double the size of the gestational sac. And they said I was on Clomid, which I'm not. I've already made a call to the office to notify them of their mistake. I wouldn't have known, but my sweet OBGYN called me and said, "What is up with the HUGE yolk sac?" He also said that they expect to see a fetal pole or embryo by 6-7 weeks, and I'm right at that stage. Also, my biggest fibroid is pushing up against the gestational sac, which is probably making it misshapen. Anyhow....I'm thinking positive thoughts and what will be, will be. :flower:


Also, Pbl_ge -- Welcome! :flower:

Sorry I don't have more to say, but I'm pretty mentally drained at the moment. I'll pop back on when I have more energy and read through all the posts. Thanks again for all the :hugs: and :kiss:...


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS, I just searched for some stuff on my Sky TV channels and found 'yoga for back pain' and recorded it :haha: Yes I think you should have lots of :wine: :thumbup: - butterfingers :haha::haha: (that is me a lot of the time :dohh:)

Greekporn


Spoiler
That sounds positive that things have at least progressed to having a yolk sac so I will also keep positive thoughts for you as this sounds like good news :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

LilSluz said:


> Owl  did you fly down here to FL in the middle of the night & give DH & I your cold? DH got it 2 days ago & I just started about 3 hours ago, crap! :grr: Im so sorry about the BFN :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad you are starting to feel better from stupid cold tho. I took some Zicam & double Emergen-C as soon as I knew it wasnt just allergies So you can just switch insurance & they will pay for IVF after just a couple months waiting??? I guess it dpends on the company & pre-ex clauses, etc. I may have to look into doing that myself (if its even possible) this Dec??? :thumbup:

I swear it wasn't me! I wouldn't give that cold to my worst enemy - oh wait :witch: can have it!!! :haha: Tylenol Sinus was the rescue for me!
DH and I are insured through my employer and the health insurance doesn't cover fertility treatments. But the health insurance my husband's employer offers does cover it. It's more expensive per month for us but in the end, it's worth switching to cover the costs for IVF. So maybe you also have the option to switch to DH's insurance? Might be worth looking into. :hugs:


----------



## owl35

Grkprn -

Spoiler
I think that is great news! This sounds very positive to me. I keep my fingers crossed for you that you'll have a healthy pregnancy coming up :flower:
 :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey lovely ladies!

Hello to all the Newbies who've joined while I've been hiding in Lurkdom :hi: 

Congratulations to everyone who's had good news!! :happydance:

Hey & :hugs:to all my old friends 

And PINK for Pad!! :kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

GreekPorn -

Spoiler
Yay! I am keeping everything crossed that a fetal pole appears! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't think its terrible to google as long as you know that its just one possibility & you put that info in your back pocket "just in case". I struggle a little with whether to mention a possibility to a person or not. But in cases where it sounds like it "could be" a potential ectopic preg, the risk of not mentioning it or having it checked out could result in a burst tube or death to both mother & fetus :nope: & that would be 100,000x worse than mentioning it "just as a possibility". It happened to a girl on another thread where I mentioned it & thankfully while she ended up in ER, she kept her tube & her life... :shrug: Will defo keep you in my thoughts & prayers & very relieved its in your ute :hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF - Nice going - how are you finding the yoga then? Hope you are starting off just a couple days a week & then going from there as it tends ot work muscles you never knew you had! :bodyb::jo::haha:

Owl - Yeah, DH has no insurance since he's working in a start-up situation, but I can change insurances at work, so I'm going to have to look into that "just in case". They may not even offer any that cover it... Glad you are feeling better & let us know how the betas went? FX...:flower:

Twinks - thanks for popping in from the Kingdom of Lurk! Big :hugs: back at you - hope you are fairing well! I haven't been able to keep up with much so my journals are all suffering at the mo - please forgive! :hugs:

Purps - its finally Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

TGIF ladies & big :hugs:, major :dust: & :wine: to all! Our new Pledge of Allegiance... :haha::winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

Tgif!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
its felt like this week was two weeks long!:haha:

big huge :hugs: :hugs::hugs: to everyone, I hope you all have a fabulous weekend!!

Greekporn - hun I am thinking of you and crossing everything xxx

Pad - Pink sparkly :hugs: for you chick!

Tigerlily - I think I saw you lurking earlier - hope you are ok lovely :hugs:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

hi am just making my plegde of allegiance.however i feel it may be a long one tonight!

have no internet in my new classroom yet and my phone has no signal so haven't been able to get on much.

hi to newbie.

grkprn-am thinking of you.

pad-pink pink pink 

love to everyone.have a great weekend.

love vx


----------



## purplelou

Ladies....I know this is selfish....but could someone please have my weekend :wine: and :drunk: ????

Thank you all soooo much :rofl:


----------



## dashka

HI ladies!

I'm so sorry I haven't been able to post - work was crazy busy yesterday and was hoping to make a long one today - but still crazy busy today!!:wacko::wacko:

So just a quick one today....

Lils (and Owl) - hope you get rid of that nasty cold soon ladies!:kiss::hugs:

Grkprn - I have everything crossed for you xoxoxo We are here for you hun....:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

TGIF!!! hugs and luvs to everyone and hope you have a great weekend!!
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!

AFM - had acupuncture last night and got emotional (as soon as she stuck a needle in my 'heart' point (on the wrist).... the tears were streaming down I couldn't stop it... ... it was the strangest thing.... I told ND and so she put 2 more needles into my feet/legs that helped to reassure me (when you are extra sensitive/emotional)..... Gotta love acupuncture.:thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

purplelou said:


> Ladies....I know this is selfish....but could someone please have my weekend :wine: and :drunk: ????
> 
> Thank you all soooo much :rofl:

Take mine too please, may need more than one of you! :thumbup:


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies!
I'd love to join this forum.
I'm 36 TTC #1 naturally. DH is 43. I have been not trying/not preventing for the past 3 years. But decided in August that I would actively start trying so have been doing TCM and charting.


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Firebaby - welcome to you!!! :flower: TCM - Traditional Chinese Med? (or Turner Classic Movies, because I like those too :haha: ). Hopefully you will get your BFP soon :thumbup:

Dashka - aw, honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: Crying is a good thing - you have to let that stuff out. If you suppress it like most of us do, you'll end up carrying all that around - and it spoils as time goes by. I treat it like poison & try to get it out. Matter of fact, if I am even borderline emotional one day, I put on sad songs deliberately & cry like a baby until its all out. Works for me anyway :shrug:. Glad you are getting it out whatever it takes :hugs::kiss:. Gosh what's up with our jobs, actually demanding work from us!? :shock::growlmad::haha:

Nessaw - now there's a girl who knows how to Pledge! :wine::dust::sex::hugs: (not necessarily in that order!) How dare they not put internet in your classroom!? [-X Don't they know how important Facebook is?! And BNB? Ugh, you should file a complaint... :flower:

LadyH & Purps - you virtual lushes, you! :haha: But oh no, you picked me on a bad weekend when I'm sick, or you know I'd drink everyone's for them because I'm just so polite like that :twisted: :winkwink:. Gosh, I guess that means we gotta cover Pad from now on, too?! :shock::drunk: And GreekPorn? :dohh: I guess we're going to have to start a TTC#1, >35, AA, Need-a-Liver-Donor thread soon! :rofl: 

BF? Dwrgi? DrH, Nessaw, Mirium or Chicken :help: you guys have to cover me too this week! :wine::beer::drunk: Dashka, you can cover the dark chocolate covered almonds.:munch: After all, its the polite thing to do... and we are very proper ladies...

Have a great weekend y'all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

hi Firebaby, I'm relatively new here too - everyone has been so welcoming!

Grkprn oh my gosh, I'll be thinking of you this weekend. FX and I'll try to cross some other body parts too..


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies

I hope the lushes had fun we had romantic date night last night. Two glasses of French vino. Lovely share plates. Good fun. 

Lou gkprn lady great reason to stop drinking!! Gk porn I hope the pole has developed. Otherwise this might be a blighted ovum. The pseudosac of ectopic wouldnt be misshapen. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that.

Dash am going to try accupuncture - I'm sure the release will make you more relaxed and fertile!! Am crossing fingers for u.

Lils Youre awesome. Baby dust. 

Maddy 40 your chart is awesome. 

Welcome fire.

Ive got the flu. Is that why my chart sucks? I feel febrile? No lh surge on opk yet


----------



## purplelou

Hi fire baby and welcome! :hi:

DrH being unwell can affect your chart, but it doesnt look like your chart is showing fever sohopefully it won't affect it from detecting ovulation! Get well soon xx

:dust: :hugs: and loves to everyone xxxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for the warm welcome, All! I have to say this thread is impressively overwhelming. It's hard to keep up and get a handle on who's who and what's going on?!

And am I right in thinking y'all are pledging allegiance to wine? :wine: :haha:
So confused, but it sounds like my kinda group!!!!

Drhouse, that's quite a chart you have there--up, up, and away! Hope you feel better soon.

Grkprn (Greek porn?!) - Hope all is well. :hugs: 

I can't keep up with everyone yet, but I am sending well-wishes and :dust: as appropriate. 

AFM, I'm still waiting for the supercharged post-MC AF to stop. In the meantime, OH and I sneaked away for a long weekend on Cape Cod with his family. Beaches, hot tubs, wine, and a wee bit of BnB for emotional recuperation. 

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## LilSluz

DrH - thanks for drinking a couple :wine: for us! Bet you didn't realize you were drinking for all of us did you? Although that would have taken a few bottles, but we'll take what we can get... :haha: 

Oh no - so sorry you are sick :sick:! I had to look up what febrile meant. In your chart entry module, go to Specific & check off "Fever" & "Illness" on whatever days the fever started & you will probs get dotted lines & FF won't count those days in its super-secret Master calculations :winkwink:. Did your temps climb throughout the day today (yest?)? Because 98.3F is below 98.6F which is normal but I am guessing it only started out that way today/yest? (Idk the time diff - today is probs tomorrow for you? :wacko: it confuses me, sorry!  ). 

Ok - I found where you can change chart from F to C if it bothers you - go to Chart Settings & then Chart Settings (again) & you'll see its like the 3rd one down. :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

Hi Lils and other lovelies

the trouble is the USA thermometer is in F. I just don't know anything about farenheit!!! Ive used two boxes of tissues. Singlehandledly. Or should that be singlenosedly. Gross. DH brought it home. Just had a stinky week at work. No wonder Im exhausted.

PBL ge good to hear that you and DH are having some you time. Its important. we just played mini golf with our nephew and now are curled up on the couch.. awwhh.....

am going to go for a run tomorrow if I am up for it.


----------



## Lady H

Hi lovelies. Sorry some of you are feeling poop, but thanks for taking on my wine last night!


Spoiler
Went and got a new Bra today as BB's sore, went from a 32E to a 34 FF! Omg!! :holly:


----------



## LilSluz

Purps & Pbl_ge, we all cross-posted! :winkwink:

Purps - hope you are having a fab Saturday :sleep:



pbl_ge said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, All! I have to say this thread is impressively overwhelming. It's hard to keep up and get a handle on who's who and what's going on?!
> 
> And am I right in thinking y'all are pledging allegiance to wine? :wine: :haha:
> So confused, but it sounds like my kinda group!!!!
> 
> Drhouse, that's quite a chart you have there--up, up, and away! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Grkprn (Greek porn?!) - Hope all is well. :hugs:
> 
> I can't keep up with everyone yet, but I am sending well-wishes and :dust: as appropriate.
> 
> AFM, I'm still waiting for the supercharged post-MC AF to stop. In the meantime, OH and I sneaked away for a long weekend on Cape Cod with his family. Beaches, hot tubs, wine, and a wee bit of BnB for emotional recuperation.
> 
> :hugs: to all!!!

GreekPorn :rofl: I was wondering when a newbie would come by & say wow, she really is into the :sex: part of TTC! As you can see, it worked! :haha: Na, we gave her that nickname bc it was supposed to be GreekPrincess, but we all seemed to see GreekPorn (hmmm, don't know why?) Some of us have been at this waaayyyy toooo looonnnggg lol

Actually I was wondering if I could call you pb&j bc your name is hard to remember. I can remember peanut butter & jelly pretty easy tho (this is how the nicknames get started...) :haha:

Yeah, we are now Pledging our Allegiance to :hugs:, :dust:, :wine: & chocolate... and :sex: but only when we REALLY have to...:winkwink:

Don't worry about keeping up, its all overwhelming at first, so just do the best you can. :thumbup: Cape Cod sounds like an awesome time! Sorry super-charged :af: is messing w/you - so you had mc & then this AF is first after? So then this cycle you can start TTC again? Hope so - have fun & drink some of that :wine: for us will ya? 

Ugh ladies, if seeing babies everywhere in real-life isn't bad enough they invaded my dreams last night - there were like 20 of them! Dreamed I went to my friend's house (who is posting her baby pics all over FB) & it was ALL new mommies - ALL with babies ranging from 6months to 2 yrs... :wacko::fool::loopy: Its a shame bc I really love, love, love lil babies to the point where I'll meet someone for the first time, not even get their name & want to hold the baby. I steal my friend's baby every Fri night - I hold him thru the whole dinner (they love it - its a symbiotic relationship :haha:). My heart just yearns...

Oh well, one of these days - have a great weekend ladies! I am going to :sleep: this cold off... & self-medicate... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's OK ladies, no need to panic, I will take up the slack for any :wine: that needs drinking :haha::haha:

pbl_ge_abc_xyz - yes your name is too difficult to remember so peanut butter you are :tease: Glad you had a relaxing weekend :thumbup:

I went swimming last week and in the showers there were these really cute little seats that you strap your kid into while you shower and there was a total cutie little boy in one... :cry::cloud9::growlmad:

ETA sorry I meant to welcome fire baby :hi:


----------



## Mirium

Hey ladies,

:hi: to everyone. Charting felt a bit like a chore to me the 2 months that I tried it but I am considering trying it when I start TTC again. Is Fertility Friend expensive :). How does it work? Just any info is appreciated. Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## padbrat

Bonjour ladies...

Did send a message this morning, but I guess it didn't post...

So you all are sicky bods then... is this a computer virus then hahahaahhaahaha... gawd I am sooo funny!!

Sorry, I really hope you all feel better soon!

Welcome Pbl... and Fire. We are a crazy bunch, but really this is the best thread ever! Hence why we all still stick around lol

Lils my crazy chick you and Drh's chart look mental! It sounds like we all had a pounding at work!

LadyH feeling ya... pain.. lol x

Heyya Purps... when you going on leave to nest and put your feet up?

Butterfly how noble of you to take up the slack on the boozing front... make mine a nice malbec please xxx

Grk... I am hoping for the best... but fearing for the worst... xx


----------



## purplelou

Pbl...welcome chick! :hi: this is the bestest thread on the forum!

Pad I have 3 weeks left at work. :)

Miriam..I think you. Can have a free trial at ff, then you can choose to have the 'bells and whistles" version for a fee...or have a more basic verse for free...I think the basic version is ok absolutely fine though. You can chart all kinds of stuff...including cm and of course temps, and then any signs of symptoms you like. I stuck to temps and cm when I was charting and found that enough for me


----------



## purplelou

I forgot to say a huge thank you to butterfly...you are a star to drink our share lovely!


----------



## chickenchaser

LilSluz said:


> BF? Dwrgi? DrH, Nessaw, Mirium or Chicken :help: you guys have to cover me too this week! :wine::beer::drunk: Dashka, you can cover the dark chocolate covered almonds.:munch: After all, its the polite thing to do... and we are very proper ladies...
> 
> Have a great weekend y'all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LIls would love to help out but sorry not this weekend. My chart is looking fab, so I think I will O on Monday and after my terrible chart last month I really don't want to take any chances. So I'm the designated driver tonight :haha: But if any of the other ladies would like to step in for me I would be very grateful :thumbup: Thanks Butterfly, have one (or two) for me.


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome pbl_ge and Firefly. This is a fab thread the girls on here will offer you all the support you need.


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H said:


> Hi lovelies. Sorry some of you are feeling poop, but thanks for taking on my wine last night!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Went and got a new Bra today as BB's sore, went from a 32E to a 34 FF! Omg!! :holly:

Lady H WOW!!!!!:wacko: :haha: You would be very popular with my DH I think that is the only reason he has agreed to us TTC :haha:


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies!!! Back from vacation. Trip was relaxing and tiring at the same time, but it was soooo nice to be away. Missed you all!!! Just finished reading all the pages since last week. Ok, this will be a long post... really looking forward to catching up with you all.

Mirium - so glad your surgery went well and you are recovering. Hope you are relaxing and enjoying the weekend :flower: :hugs:

Pad - sending lots of lovely pink your way! :hugs: :kiss:

Dash - Ahhh lots of visits with the MIL. Keep enjoying that chocolate!!!!! Hope AD is getting more used to school and is coming home with lots to tell you! That is so wonderful to hear you had an emotional release during acupuncture... I hope you are feeling relaxed and renewed :flower: 

Purple - 3 more weeks, and then no more work?!! Ohhhh how exciting!! So happy it is getting so close for you!! :happydance:

DrHouse - Hope the temping is going well!! I have been doing the OPK's too. I have found that I have to test 2-3 times a day when I think my surge will happen!! My surge lasts literally hours. My tests are strips that I dip in a cup (Answer brand). The test line gets progressively darker in the 1-2 days before the surge happens (I *really* like that - it helps me calm down knowing that at least the LH is rising...). I test around 10:30am, and then at 5:30pm on the days leading up to the surge, and then on the days that I think I could surge, I test around 10:30am, then a few hours later around 1:00 or 2:00pm, and then around 5:00pm. I usually surge around 1:00-2:00pm and then by 5:00pm the positive is gone!! Just wanted you to know that mine is quick so you may want to test multiple times on the day you think it might happen. No freaking out if your strips aren't positive yet though!! :) :flower: I do that every month when there is no test line, but eventually it appears. I haven't started temping but probably will in another couple months if no luck with a BFP before then. I do feel pains in the ovary area around O time, so that along with the +OPK surge and increase in CM, I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating (even though I'm not temping to confirm). I feel like I'm doing a little chemistry experiment when I do the OPK... My little scientific process: Get out test strip. Full up little dipping cup. Dip strip for 15-20 seconds (I actually time this haha). Lay strip down on bathtub rim. Use timer on my phone to time the 4-minutes I have to wait to look at the test line. Rinse dipping cup while waiting. I always wanted a chemistry set when I was little. Guess I got one now. LOL. :thumbup:

Grkprn - I'm so so sorry about the bleeding. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that a fetal pole shows up. Lots and lots of :hugs: and positive thoughts and love to you!! :hugs: :kiss: 

Butterfly, Lils - I do yoga for back pain too, so I hear ya!!! I also get sciatic nerve pain that is HORRIBLE if I don't do yoga at least twice a week. I hate having to work out just to keep the pain away - it's like I'm slaved to it. Ugh. But at least I know how to manage the pain now and I like yoga... I do DVDs at home... I love the 25-minute routines!!

Lils - we rented one of those multiple-bedroom houses on the beach too!! My DH's cousin was getting married so the bridal party, us and the parents of the wedding couple stayed there. It was a blast!!! The house was in Nags Head. After we were there for a couple days, we went to Manteo and stayed at a B&B. We loooooved Manteo!! Really cute little town. We also went to Kitty Hawk and saw where the Wright Bros did their first flight, which was a huge highlight for DH and I. I'm sorry work has been so exhausting!! I think I remember you said you work in accounting/finance, so you must be swamped with everyone trying to spend their $$ before the FY ends!!! I hope you are having some wonderful relaxing time this weekend. My work FY is ending Sept. 30 too... so we're all trying to wrap up and plan for next year too... bleh!! Only a couple weeks to go though, so there is light at the end of the tunnel :flower:

LadyH - LOL!!! Love it - you enjoy those knockers!!! :winkwink:

Chicken.... Oooo yay!! so you're thinking O on Monday?! Have fun with the associated prep work for O :winkwink: 

Nessaw - boo that no internet in the classroom!!! Hope you are having a wonderful weekend!! :)

Owl - hope you're feeling better by now!! Also thanks for the heads-up on looking to see if insurance covers fertility treatments. Now I'll remember to look into that this fall since I'll be able to switch work insurance plans in the November timeframe if I need to... no idea what the plans offer... I'm on a pretty basic plan now.

Pbl_ge - hi and welcome!!! I'm so sorry for your loss... lots of love and :hugs: Cape Cod sounds wonderful - I have always wanted to go there!!

Firebaby - hi and welcome!! 

Froliky, Asryellah, Manuiti, Twinkle, Maddy and everyone else I missed, lots of love and :hugs: 

Some of you ladies are talking about IVF... all my best wishes. My BFF has a 6 year old with her ex, got remarried 2 years ago, had 2 m/c's within the past year, and is now about 8 weeks PG from IVF with a DE. She chose to do DE b/c her son is having to go for treatment for some genetic growth/development issues he has. After her two M/C's she decided that a DE with IVF was the way to go for her. I am so happy for her. It is inspiring to me that she took the steps she needed. That gives me hope. I will try naturally for a few more months and then will head to the fertility specialist for tests and help. I know IVF (and DE) is a big decision, but after seeing how happy my friend is now, it just made me realize how lucky we all are to have the options we have with modern medicine if we choose to go that route. It's still an egg and spermies that make the baby, and I still think there is a higher power that helps it happen. That is my personal take on it, and I think it is a wonderful option, and I will definitely consider it if I don't have luck with other methods. And... even if IVF doesn't take, I have read stories where ladies try IVF, don't succeed, and then get PG naturally afterwards (I guess the IVF stimulated their system), so I look to that as hope and possibility too. :flower:

AFM - Vacation in the Outer Banks of North Carolina was lovely. Got home late last night. Yes, def pledge to the vino!!!! :wine: haha mmm wine. mmmmmmm. DH and I had a bottle of bubbly moscato on the trip - not very high alcohol % but it still got us both buzzed since we drank it quickly on an empty stomach!!! harharhar :haha: Well, tomorrow starts week 2 of the cycle for me... so it will be a week of green tea, whole milk, continuing the Cock (I mean CoQ10 haha) and vitamins, no more coffee or wine (they dry me out.... so big time boo), OPK chemistry set and :sex: . Lots and lots of :sex:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, would love to join u all in here. I'm turning 38 in Dec, OH is 44 in Oct & were TTC #1. Have not been trying very long mind you, but am wary due to our ages..
Currently I've got OH taking menevit, and I'm taking elevit, Chinese medicine, am temping (1st month!), & doing OPKS. As per my Chinese medicine lady I'm only having 1 coffee & 1 tea per day, & am TRYING to drink more water which I'm terrible with! 

Yesterday OH & I had a good chat & we've agreed to go to see the doctor & ask to start having all the initial tests done to get an idea if things are 'working' correctly. Im really nervous of wasting time. 

It's funny how ur perspective changes over time.. I used to think I'd never want to go down the IVF track- but now I know for certain that I'll do anything to have a baby. My close friend had her 1st child using IVF & Chinese medicine (same lady I'm using now for TCM!) & then fell pregnant 1st month of TTC naturally with her 2nd child. So I agree with the person who said maybe IVF & even pregnancy itself can put things back on track in ur body- my friend had tried for 5 yrs for her first child. 

Anyway, some days I feel miserable & discouraged about TTC, & worry that I've missed the boat.. But today I'm feeling positive bcos it feels like we kinda have a plan going forward. I think AF is due this week- not certain, used cheapie OPKS this month which I felt were too ambiguous & couldn't really be sure that I Ov. So am not holding out hope for a BFP this month...

Have been reading all ur posts & looking forward to sharing the journey...


----------



## padbrat

hello ladies! How are we?

Welcome back Moon... holiday sounded divine! I actually tried DE myself, due to my genetic issues and also how many MC's I have had. It was a hard decision to make and it took a while to get our heads round it... but at the end of the day an egg is just one cell. It would be my body that built that cell with my Husband. Unfortuantely, the DE didn't work for us... but that wouldn't stop me from saying that if you feel comfortable with it do it... medically it feels like half an IVF as you don't have the eggs and then have them removed. You only have them put back in.

Welcome Juniper! 

Butterfly how did you alcohol marathon go? Considering you were drinking for quite a few of us lol x:winkwink:

Purps.. only 3 weeks to go...how exciting!! I haven't even told work yet.... I may do so after the 24th Sept.

Have been really naughty.... I am going to my cousin's v posh wedding next weekend and I saw this lovely dress that i thought would hide my lumps and bumps well... so I have ordered it!!:happydance:

I know I am going to have to have it taken up as I am only 5ft 1, but I love the colour and am hoping it doesn't swamp me...
 



Attached Files:







2809622278184040_1.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## drhouse

you know your life is amazing, when the half price vitamin sale gives me a chance to stock up on vaginal health products, chlorophyll, vitex, EPO, chia seeds and Coenzyme Q. Saved 100 bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mwwahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

It's a sign DrH!! It's a sign!!!! Buy buy buy!!!! xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Beautiful dress pad I love it.

DrH I have a very funny image of you in my head of you doing a supermarket sweep in the health food store. Buy Buy Buy I agree with pad a really good sign. XXX


----------



## drhouse

i figure that when ive spent a motza on vitamins, opks, basal thermometers, soft cups and yoga fertility dvds.. enough for the next few months...

then I'll get preggers. 


bring it on!


----------



## purplelou

Welcome jules xxx :hi:

Pad ..that dress is beautiful!! I would like to see a pic of you in it!!

DrH ...that's sods law! Buy all the stuff then it'll hopefully go to waste as you'll be preggers!

Huge big loves to you all xxx


----------



## nessaw

hi girls.

welcome juniper.

good shopping drh.

welcome back moondust.

lovely dress pad.

quick question-sorry if too much info.had ewcm this pm which i've only spotted once before.dilemma is we dtd on fri night and can't do it til tues cos oh has s/a tues am.have we missed the boat?

vx


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw, maybe not Hun, it's fairly common to get a few days of ewcm..so if tonight was the first night of seeing it...hopefully Tuesday would be fine! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

sorry I've been a bit absent on here - things have been so busy lately....

Firebaby - Welcome to the best thread! and good luck! :flower:

Dr H - nice romantic date night!! I'm impressed -enjoy those now!:hugs::thumbup: yay for trying acupuncture... you'll love it... Feel better soon! Yay for vitamin sale too!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Pbl - you'll get the hang of things & names on here in no time! Cape Cod sounds lovely... take care of yourself!:hugs:

Lady H - Supercharged bb's!!!:haha::haha: hope all is well...:hugs:

Lils - loved your post!! (but then again I always do!):thumbup: Rats about the dream! :nope: they seem so real don't they? :cry: Glad you can "practice" with your friends baby - but I know what you mean about the yearning - it sucks big time. You'll get there -I know it!:thumbup::hugs::kiss: Feel better soon and don't work too hard hun...:hugs::kiss:

Butterfly - thanks for making the big sacrifice for everyone with the :wine::beer: hope you are well hun:hugs::kiss:

Mirium - hope you are re-cooping ok.... Yes you can get FF friend free version or upgrade to VIP version.... I tried it free for a month and then upgraded cause I wanted to keep all the bells and whistles. Good luck!!:hugs:

Pad - loving the new ticker girl!:hugs::thumbup: and the Red dress - WOW!! - "umm who's the hot chick who just walked in???":haha:
take care hun!:hugs::kiss:

Purps - 3 weeks hun!! wow it will fly by now!! can't wait to see our little Purplette!!!:winkwink::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - (in case you're lurking) - :flower: We miss you and hope you are doing ok! :hugs::kiss:

Chicken - GL catching that eggy girl!!:hugs:

Moondust - welcome back from vacay! Great post! - wow you dip your OPK test for 15 sec?? Mine is only 5 seconds but different brand I guess. Good luck with this cycle!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Grkprn - thinking and praying for you hun!:hugs::hugs::flower:

Juniper - welcome to the best thread!! :flower:GL to you!!:thumbup: Glad to hear you are both going for tests!:thumbup:

Nessaw - if you think you are ovulating today then Bd'ing 2 days before is still ok - I've seen lots of people get preggers - but if it's just the start of EWCM then hard to tell when you will ov.... do you have any idea when you ovulate? what CD are you? maybe Bding on Tuesday will still be fine?? Good luck!!:hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't mention!!! and hope all the sick ladies are better soon!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - I would be glad to take on the chocolate almonds for everyone!! :haha: but no vino - as I think I'm ovulating today :happydance: and think we had good timing this month - we DTD:sex: last night and got another one:sex: in this afternoon.... Fingers crossed - I am praying that some miracle will happen and I'll get preggers this month (my LAST chance before IVF)...[-o&lt;[-o&lt; if not then I'll be heading to RE on Oct 1 or 2 to start bc pill before IVF...
A girl can dream - we've seen it happen many times before right???:thumbup:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

nessaw said:


> quick question-sorry if too much info.had ewcm this pm which i've only spotted once before.dilemma is we dtd on fri night and can't do it til tues cos oh has s/a tues am.have we missed the boat?
> 
> vx

I wouldn't worry about it if you're temping/OPK. I have never, ever seen EWCM. Obviously I have ovulated, but for some reason don't generate EWCM. I have to rely on temping and other cues to determine ovulation.


----------



## Lady H

nessaw said:


> hi girls.
> 
> welcome juniper.
> 
> good shopping drh.
> 
> welcome back moondust.
> 
> lovely dress pad.
> 
> quick question-sorry if too much info.had ewcm this pm which i've only spotted once before.dilemma is we dtd on fri night and can't do it til tues cos oh has s/a tues am.have we missed the boat?
> 
> vx

I didn't have any EWCM when I last ovulated, just a bit of watery. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

nikki - :hi: how are you doing lovely?? haven't seen you in ages xxx oh my goodness you are nearly there chick!! let us know how you get on when it all happens?? :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hehehe you are right DrH... now you have paid for all that fertility stuff you will be preggers and not use any of it! Hahhaa

Same for you Dash... as I recall that very thing happened to Carole when she fell with her lovely girl... here's hoping!

Neesaw... I am a dufus.. no idea!

Hey Chicken! 

Hello Nikki not long for you either... and Purps do you know what team you are on?

Don't know if dress will arrive on time for the wedding and will def need taking up so have now decided to go in turquoise instead with silver... the dress is kind of a 50's style so it doesn't cling to my stomach. We have a mess do coming up that I may wear the red dress too.

Had completely forgot to spoiler my ticker etc... if it upsets anyone please let me know and I will spoiler it. xxx 

Mwah to all


----------



## purplelou

pad - your spoiler makes me happy! :D


----------



## drhouse

it is exciting isn't it. Pad seven weeks today. Woo hooo..... I so hope this one is pink!!!!!!!!!! We would love a little pink one too... If anyone ever wants to look at some beautiful photos of very small people have a look at littleposers.com.au. Within a week of birth, everyone is doing it! (some thing to think about pad, lady H, nikky, lou).

Miss lovely Gkprn, I hope you are ok. I am thinking of you lots. 
Dash - I got the chlorophyll tablets rather than the drink. These things taste foul. Do you have a source document for their utility? Bad doc, should have found that yourself!!! ha ha too tired..... . Was too scared to get royal jelly as have been allergic to bees in the past!!!
Pad - good luck for your fancy new outfit.. woo hooo your hubby won't know what to do with his lady in red!!!!!!!!!!
Moondust, so pleased to hear about your holiday.
Neesaw, I'm working my way through the murkyness of cx mucus and temping too - my best wishes for egg white +++++++ Agghhh... I can't even get ff to include normal temps on the chart.. Frig!!!!!! I swear Im about to ovulate, but the OPKs are stubbornly negative. I did have a long cycle last one? Maybe would be later cf normal???

Firebaby and Juniper welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lils, chicken and the rest of the ladies... hellloooo and baby dust to you all............


----------



## purplelou

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/xo/07/z50573976b14ec.gif​
keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

@ Purple and Padbrat....no, not long now. Can't believe I'm in the home stretch. It really feels like a miracle, actually. Glad to see you both coming along as well! As one of the super old timers here, LOL, I'll be sure to let you know what's gone on. I currently have antepartum testing twice weekly...BECAUSE I'M OLD, LOL. :dohh: But the upside is that you get to see baby on US once a week and get fetal monitoring twice weekly, which is reassuring. 

Padbrat...I am praying *PINK* so hard for you.

Hugs to all the 35+ TTC #1 ladies.


----------



## dashka

good morning ladies!

Nikki - OMG you are 5 days away! you are so close....:thumbup: please let us know how things go! :hugs:

Pad - turquoise and silver sounds lovely too!:thumbup: I'm sure the red dress will come in handy for sure anyway! and your ticker doesn't bother me (as I'm praying for you daily for pink sticky bean!!):hugs::kiss: Happy 7 weeks! Do you feel any different this time around?

Dr. H - re: chlorophyll - I only use it occassionaly during my TWW as I have read that it is good for possible elevated NK cells - (if that is an issue -where immune system would reject embryo)... Apparently chlorophyll can help move the nk cells from blood to organs. I buy the liquid and it's mint flavoured and I put 1 tablespoon in my water bottle/glass. I need to do it more often though.
But overall - it is an excellent blood cleanser and great for sore throats or when you need some energy. It also helps to keep the body more alkaline (re: general health and cervical mucous) and helps in sugar metabolism (which is a problem with PCOS etc) I sometimes wonder though that if I do have an overactive immune system (which I'm not totally sure about yet) - will it be worse if chlorophyll tends to boost immune system (ie. make it more active)? the same thing with wheatgrass, and any greens powder product... it is a fear of mine. If you know you don't have an issue with immune system/nk cells - then wheatgrass or chlorophyll can definitely help with fertility. Wheatgrass is really high in chlorophyll. If you can afford the wheatgrass -go for that - they have raw, organic powder (or frozen cubes - like wheatgrass shots) I sometimes will put some wheatgrass powder or Greens + in my smoothies - but not on a daily basis)

Chlorophyll is the green pigment found in green leafy vegetables - and the supplement you buy is generally taken from alphalfa... (mine is anyway) What does yours say? 

Hope that helps!:hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone -have a great day!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy 7 Weeks Pad


----------



## nessaw

hi b and b won't let me do the thank button so thanks for all ur replies. am cd 18.did opks all last wk up to and including fri with no line.just presumed no ov as per the bloods.did one last night and nowt.so mystified!love to all x


----------



## moondust7

Juniperjules - hi and welcome!! This is a great thread. 

Pad - I agree completely re: IVF. I'll still be trying "naturally" (with lots of vitamins...) for a while but am definitely keeping it in mind. LOVE the red dress!! That will be fun to have for your next event!! Happy 7 weeks!!! Pink!

DrH - LOL yep. Tons of supplements has got to lead to a BFP!! Fx!!

Nessaw - I get EWCM for several days before O. So, you never know...

Dashka - ya I was surprised about dipping the OPK strip for "at least 15 seconds" but it's what the instructions say to do. It was a cheapie drugstore brand that's supposed to be comparable to Answer. Lots of :dust:to you!! Sounds like timing was great this weekend!! Fx!!! And thanks for the info regarding chlorophyll, wheatgrass etc. I always see the wheatgrass on the menu at the smoothie places.

Nikki - hi and how exciting - 5 days!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all having a good Monday. :flower: Only news here is that I bought another OPK... I'll prob start that Wednesday.


----------



## padbrat

Guys... sorry to say I think I got a bit carried away and hopeful... should have known better...

Had a big red bleed today at work. Left a message for the EPU to see if they can scan me tomorrow. Work sent me home... after i had to tell my boss. Fortunately for me she had suffered 2 mc herself before having her children, so she understood my panic.

So sorry if I am upsetting anyone... just felt fake with you all thinking pink for me, guess i have another son this time.


----------



## purplelou

Oh pad I am so sorry :hugs:
I am keeping everything crossed for you chick that this is a tiny hitch and not another mc

Huge big loves xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Oh Pad, I have everything crossed for you Babe :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad sending very positive thoughts your way honey, I hope this is just a glitch XXX I'm still thinking pink XXX


----------



## nessaw

thinking of you pad.finngers crossed xx


----------



## moondust7

Pad, Sending a hug and thinking of you. xoxoxo


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thinking of you, Pad... xoxoxoxoxoxo

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## grkprn

Pad...thinking of you and sending hugs :hugs:...


----------



## pbl_ge

FX for you, pad.


----------



## Maddy40

Thinking + thoughts for Pad too.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Pad :hugs::hugs:

C xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Asryellah

Pad, I'm praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Pad.. hugs hugs hugs
thinking of you.


----------



## padbrat

Ladies.. all of your thoughts for me and baby must have been heard as much to my amazement the scan showed a healthy baby with a HB measuring 6w 6d! 

No sign of what caused the bleed or where it had come from... sonographer said it may have come from outside of the uterus?? 

Now... word of caution as my last pregnancy had a bleed and all was fine at the scan, then the week after I was scanned and the HB had stopped....

one step at a time... 

For now I am happy and the mantra goes on ... Hope is Important!

Thank you ladies thank you... for your support and love... it means the world to me. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'll just have a quiet little :happydance: for now then - that is great news - and will still keep everything crossed and *pink *for you xxx


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Butterfly... and all pink thought and vibes are gratefully received xx


----------



## purplelou

pad - thats fab (so far!) and just in case that baby is listening ......

pink, pink, pink, pink, pink

and 

sticky :dust:

for you chick xxx


----------



## moondust7

Oh pad that's wonderful news. I'm still sending hope and postive thoughts (and pink!) your way.


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay! That's great news. I have my fingers pinkishly crossed for you!


----------



## Dwrgi

Pads-that is wonderful news! I am so delighted for you! Keep the pink vibes coming, lovely lady! Mwoah mwoahs to you! 

Hello everybody!!! Big loves to my lovely friends, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> Ladies.. all of your thoughts for me and baby must have been heard as much to my amazement the scan showed a healthy baby with a HB measuring 6w 6d!
> 
> No sign of what caused the bleed or where it had come from... sonographer said it may have come from outside of the uterus??
> 
> Now... word of caution as my last pregnancy had a bleed and all was fine at the scan, then the week after I was scanned and the HB had stopped....
> 
> one step at a time...
> 
> For now I am happy and the mantra goes on ... Hope is Important!
> 
> Thank you ladies thank you... for your support and love... it means the world to me. xx

One step at a time, one step at a time, one step at a time....

I think my own heart stopped beating when I saw you'd posted - I was so afraid to read it... I am SOOOOOO happy about this!!!! For today, everything is fine. One day at a time....

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi said:


> Pads-that is wonderful news! I am so delighted for you! Keep the pink vibes coming, lovely lady! Mwoah mwoahs to you!
> 
> Hello everybody!!! Big loves to my lovely friends, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs:

Hello lovely!
How are you doing?
Miss you xxx


----------



## dashka

Pad - OMG - I am so relieved for you -that is great news :hugs:(have been so worried since yesterday [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;)... I hope all our prayers were answered and I know .... take it one step at a time...:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Pad I am praying it all continues to be good for you. :flower: please please please stick Padette.


----------



## LilSluz

DrH &#8211; ugh, this cold SUCKS. Singlenosedly :haha: Funny it is not just here in USA, we&#8217;re all such jet-setters we spread that thing around the entire world within a couple days! (scary thought, huh?!) Owl, me, you, even Dwrgi started today. Glad you hit a great sale & I&#8217;m sure you won&#8217;t mind &#8220;too much&#8221; if it goes to waste&#8230;:winkwink: About FF, did you try Chart Settings & then Chart Settings & then change to F? Or wait &#8211; do you have a US thermometer? If you have F thermometer, then you should use F. You will see a clear shift in temps &#8211; actually more pronounced peks.etc in F since its almost double C. No temps last 2 days? :hugs:

LadyH - :cloud9::hugs:

BF &#8211; I knew you&#8217;d take up the slack &#8211; you had that ESP thing going on didn&#8217;t you? And I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s the only reason you had :wine: that night &#8211; to do your duty & sacrifice your soberness just for us &#8211; such a saint :haha: :hugs:

Mirium &#8211; did you start FF yet? Any questions you have, fire away darlin! Did you get Dr&#8217;s appt? I think I may have mistakenly thought it was 2 weeks away - any news? Bet you are getting excited to start TTC again. :flower:

Pad &#8211; Oh honey, I am so glad you got over that hurdle & scare! Sending lots of pink +~~~~ & :hugs::hugs::hugs:. We are here for you no matter what!!! :friends: (PS &#8211; yes our charts represent our personalities :wacko::fool: :haha:)

Purple &#8211; 3 weeks left?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:. How long do you get off in total, then? 

Chicken - :happydance: your chart shows you O&#8217;d! Nice solid crosshairs, too. Isn&#8217;t that the kicker? On a month where you got crosshairs on FF, that&#8217;s when you are getting prog test. I swear our girl parts have a mind of their own & do things just to mess with our heads! :wacko:

Moon &#8211; Ah, we are exactly alike in OPK-world! I didn&#8217;t even catch it last month, but plain lucky as hell the previous months bc I also have to test 3x/day when the perfect storm is brewing &#8211; and still may not catch it! Literally last maybe 2 hours. Do you drink a lot of water? I have wondered if its bc I drink 130-160oz/day&#8230; So Sept is being mean to you too? Are you in a finance or ? (FYE, etc). Yes, 12 more days&#8230; can&#8217;t come fast enough! Your trip to NC sounded awesome &#8211;how great is it to stay in a huge house w/all your crazy friends/relatives? It was such a blast! Good to keep the possibilities open (DE, etc) :thumbup:

Juniper &#8211; welcome :flower:. Don&#8217;t feel like you are wasting time w/tests as you can usually TTC during the testing (unless surgery to the ute). Hope you don&#8217;t have to stay here long! 

Nessaw &#8211; I usually get 1 day EWCM, its stops a few days, then it comes on for a good few days, then dries up&#8230;then I O. (nothing is really TMI here) Others get it up to O & then stop & still others may get it 1 day after O. But everyone is diff so very hard to tell, but I only know my pattern from charting&#8230;:shrug: So, you did get +OPK last nite or - ? Did you just get the bloods this cycle? Hope its just late&#8230;

Dashka - :happydance: on O & YES, it can & does certainly happen pre-IVF all the time! So, will keep everything crossed for you & send +~~~ :thumbup: And great timing :sex: - you go girl! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nikki &#8211; wow, 4 days?! :happydance: GL hun :thumbup:


Dwrgi &#8211; hey honey! Miss you so much :sad2: I saw on FB you have a cold starting too :nope: Hope you feel better soon, love :flower:. Also wondering how prison is going? :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

GreekPorn &#8211; hope you are chillin & maintaining that great outlook. :flower: Did you get new Dr?

Owl &#8211; how was beta?

Pb&j - :hi:

HA &#8211; Hope you are doing well, hun :hugs:

Twinks - :hugs:

:hi: all of the other lovely ladies! Hope you are all doing well &#8211; 

AFM &#8211; just when I thought cold was going away, something crawled right back up my nose again, like th whole process is about to start over? :growlmad::nope: Hope its gone by Fri bc my sis & hubby are coming down & I&#8217;d like to partake of the red grapes w/them!!! Although I&#8217;m SURE I could find something on the internet that says :wine: is good for colds right? :haha: And now I&#8217;ve thoroughly confused FF as it thinks I O&#8217;d on CD8 :saywhat:. It&#8217;s the cold messing w/temps&#8230; Just got EWCM today, so let the games begin w/OPK&#8217;s, EPO, GF juice & Mucinex (which can actually kill 2 birds this month!) :happydance:. 12 more days of hell-month :devil:!

Hope you are all doing well! :hugs: & :dust: &* PINK *:dust: and :wine:


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad still sending PINK prayers your way, Hang in there little one :hugs:

I know Lils, Typical isn't it:winkwink: Still going to have the blood test done though just to check my levels. One of my friends at work is going to do it for me (GP did the form and gave it to me during my appointment) So it is no hassle and hopefully it will reassure me that everything is OK. Thanks for keeping an eye on me :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I am just overwhelmed by the pinkness! Thank you thank you thank you!

And to see Dwrgi and HA come out for me... awwww wowee! So great to see you x

Everyone... you have set me off sobbing again!... feel the love ladies feel the love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Lils my snot monster friend... hope you feel better soon!!

DrH... hope you aren't suffering a transatlantic snot attack too....

Ps.. did I say thank you ladies... loves loves loves xx


----------



## chickenchaser

lils it looks like we spoke to early, my temp dropped this morning and FF has taken my crosshairs off me:cry:


----------



## purplelou

good morning lovely ladies!

I hope wednesday is treating you all well??

Huge :hugs: and loves to everyone xxxx 

I hope you ladies with the the nasty colds get well soon, but meantime- if you could all work on having pink glittery snot (for Pad!) that'd be nice :rofl:

Pad - heres some more PINK PINK PINK PINK PINK PINK for you chick xxxx

chicken - argh!! FF does that sometimes, give it another day or two and it'll probably put your cross hairs back on!

to everyone else - massive smoochy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

And now i have started with the TTC #1 over35 Cold:nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for the reasurance Purple, I really hope so.
How are you doing hun?


----------



## purplelou

chickenchaser said:


> Thanks for the reasurance Purple, I really hope so.
> How are you doing hun?

not too bad thank you lovely! hope your cold doesn't hang around long! there seems to be loads of coughs and colds around at the moment :(


----------



## drhouse

Hello lovelies!!!! Guess what! Last night ewcm and positive opk and great sex with orgasms+ at the same time!!!!!! Woo. Hoo!!!! Then propped bum in air to let those spermies go wild!!!! Cross fingers!!! Watched great sperm race on you tube for thirty mins afterwards as can't sleep on tummy!!! Very excited! It seemed like the stars aligned!!!!!



And pad it's all ok!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

DrH Its sounding good.


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - :hugs::hugs::hugs: hang in there chick - Mine has done that before. Hopefully tomorrow's temp will go back up :thumbup: My snot buddy, feel better :hugs::flower:

Purps & Pad - I think between DrH, Chicken, Dwrgi & I, we can conjure up bucketloads of pink, glittery snot for the Padbrat! Pad, what's your address? Think this will keep in the mail? :cry: :sick::rofl:

I know... it snot funny, is it? :winkwink: :haha:

Ugh, just as I thought it was gone, it came back w/a vengeance last night. I may even have to call out of work now or just do my job drugged up on thera-flu (then again, that could be kinda fun?) :loopy::loopy::loopy: Can't wait to see what I write in my reports a few days from now...:haha:

:hugs: Hope you are all feeling 1000x better than me!


----------



## LilSluz

DrH - Whoa - sounds like you've been a naughty little minx! :winkwink::happydance: Hope this is "the one" for you!!! Hey, what's going on w/temps?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils, I love you, Thank you for making me laugh and making me feel so much metter, was having a real downer today, thanks to FF. But something makes me think Pad would want all our snot, PINK or not. Incidently mine is more green than pink.


----------



## drhouse

who knows with my temps lils! i keep waking up with the thermometer on the pillow after falling asleep. I had fevers and temps with the snot-a-thon so I figure its all up the spout anyway. so i just decided to take pinkpadalicious's advice. Have wine. Will get preggers. Mmhh!!!

mwah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Have wine have a bfp! That is my motto DrH! Sounds like you two had a crazy wild night .... snotathon or not! Wahoooooo 

Chicken FF did all kinds of odd stuff with me too... changed my OV date daily... took cross hairs away... told me I didn't OV... I think Lils told me FF had to get to know me... pfssst bloody FF... the one month I ignored it (much to Lil's disgust) I got my BFP lol

Hey Lils! How those drugs going down chick? I can picture your reports .... they go something like...

"As you wonderful and very knowledgeable CPA I would recommend that you consolidate your losses into a blah blah blah fund then say screw it and go for happy hour....hdanksnflsvjs;dlakjhiosflodsjvlsalaj;kp;dpi0pq".... man these flu meds are good!

Hey Purps...2.5 weeks to go to 'screw work' time!

Grk how are you? And Lady H

Did something really sensible today (I know what a shock).... and then to make up for it something really stupid...

What do you want to hear first... sensible or stupid?

Sensible? OK. I told work I needed to rest for the rest of the week. My priority is this baby and they were fine with that.

Stupid.... I was clearing out a drawer and found my old tarot cards that I had abandoned as I had freaked myself and my family and friends out with the reading... and I stupidly decided to do a reading on me.... I asked if my baby would be born....

That card I turned means 'abundance' ... great I thought... but it also means 'wasted effort'.... I felt sick.

Stupid stupid me... stupid stupid cards...FFS! 

Lils I need something to counter this!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I didn't even bother to respond to Padbrat's earlier post...that's how confident I felt that the bleed was unrelated to the PINK bundle she's carrying. I am glad to see that systems are still a go. Yes, we take each PG just one day at a time really, so continue to think positively pink.

Colds girls...I will tell you it's not all bad. I was sick as a dog with back-to-back colds the month I conceived. Thought I was out of the game for sure. In fact, my body tried and failed to OV at least one time that month too, and I didn't OV until CD 23. I had old eggs, old lining, old sperm (they were at least three-four days old waiting around for OV). So as you can see, I didn't expect much that month at all, LOL. A miracle I tell ya! So yeah, push push in the bush right through those colds. :blush:

LOL @Drhouse.


----------



## purplelou

omg I choked on my tea thinking about poor pad opening envelopes filled with snot! :sick: :haha: lils - you are naughty!! (but doing work whilst all drugged up?? - might make work more fun!

pad - yay for having some resty time!! but no - step away from those tarot cards!! put them back in the drawer and think Pink!!

drH - way to go :happydance: fingers crossed for those spermies and your eggy!!

ladies with colds - I am sure I have read (in more than one place) that being a bit unwell can be useful for concieving...something to do with immune systems not affecting the spermies maybe??:shrug: but anyway - I have defintely read it, so fingers crossed for you all xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Nikki - in case anything happens (babywise) in the next few days - can I wish you good luck lovely xxxx please come back and let us know all about it?? :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Aww Nikki.... thank you for the confidence. Yes one step at a time and keep hoping! I agree with Purps.. will be thinking of you xxx

Purps I have stuffed the damned things back in the drawer! I need one of Lils positivity thingies now!!


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hey, worse case is even if your temps don't go back up or if your prog results come back low for any reason, you know what? You'll know why TTC has been so hard! Its actually worse not knowing, as I'm sure some of the ladies here can attest to. Worse thing that can happen is you get put on ov-inducing meds - pretty standard & usually a very easy fix! :thumbup: Out of all of the things that can go wrong w/TTC, that would probs be the one I'd pick (if given a choice). Buck up, lil chickie, its going to be OK no matter which way it goes :hugs::kiss::flower:

DrH - Ahhhh, you have updated FF now :thumbup: And of course we have to give it a couple more days to confirm, but it looks like someone just may have O'd & timed it perfect! :dust:



padbrat said:


> Hey Lils! How those drugs going down chick? I can picture your reports .... they go something like...
> 
> "As you wonderful and very knowledgeable CPA I would recommend that you consolidate your losses into a blah blah blah fund then say screw it and go for happy hour....hdanksnflsvjs;dlakjhiosflodsjvlsalaj;kp;dpi0pq".... man these flu meds are good!

:rofl: Thatsh sherioushly funny... :rofl: 

I'll do a thera-flu shot just for you, Pad... In fact, shotsh fer all da ladiesh here... :drunk:

Ma'am, step away from the tarot cards with your hands up! :gun: :haha: 
My vote is for abundance so I just sent you some extra abundantly pink ~~~~ via long-distance reiki to ease your mind & counteract anything negative that comes up :hugs:. And yay for taking off work! :happydance::coffee::sleep:


----------



## LilSluz

Ah, I cross-posted w/Purps, Nikki & pad - & look Pad, I sent you +~~~ anyway! :winkwink:

Purps - no tea-n-BNB, its dangerous! :haha: And I heard the same about colds too! :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you for the support ladies, I really need it right now and as always you ladies have picked that up and snet me everything i need. Big snotty hugs to you all.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Lils - cold go away!!! (or maybe not - if it's going to help you get a BFP!:winkwink::winkwink:) Hope you can partake of the "red grapes":haha: this weekend with sis and hubby- sounds fun :hugs: Ov on CD 8 ??? must be cold messing with temps for sure - Good luck catching that eggy this month chickie!:thumbup::hugs::kiss: (and don't work too hard.....)

Chicken - don't worry about the crosshairs -maybe just a fluke? give it a few more days - Get well soon! :hugs:

Purps - hi hun!!!:hugs:very dangerous drinking hot tea while reading this thread - you may burn yourself!:haha:

Dr. H- Whoo hoo!!! stars aligning !! :thumbup: FX for you and get well soon too:hugs:

Pad - great you are taking time off this week :thumbup: you relax hun and positive PINK all the way... How about we concentrate on the "Abundance" meaning of the card!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Nikki - thanks for your post -always great to hear success stories that give us hope!:hugs: Good luck in the next few days - can't wait to hear:hugs:

Dwrgi - if you are lurking!! hope you are well hun....:hugs::kiss:

AFM - feeling a bit bummed today...:nope: I went to the MD last night to get results on a bunch of ultrasounds I had done....and the nodules in my thyroid (that they found last year) have grown a tiny bit - the largest one is now 14mm so she is sending me for a biopsy.... I am a bit freaked out because I am starting IVF next month...and don't know if I can get this done before hand -(have to wait several weeks for referral to call back and sched app't) The timing of everything always sucks doesn't it.:dohh: Seems I also have cysts in my breasts too and so I have to continue going to get checked every 4-6 months - my MD is a bit of an over-cautious Doc...(which is good-but can be annoying also as it puts a lot of worry in you) Been getting various ultrasounds done all over my body every 4-6 months for the last 2 years...since I switched to her. Now I will need to ask RE if any of this will matter if I start IVF (I don't want the hormone meds to make this thing bigger and even if I get preggers and it does turn out to be cancerous I can't have surgery until after).... oh the worry has gotten worse.


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh Lils I am feeling the pink come flooding through...

dog must have felt it too as he has just come over for a cuddle lol.

It did shake me up though... needed a little pinkness to take it all away...

Hope is important!

Chicken I agree with Lils.. once you know you can do something about it... or you can rest assured that your body is ready for a BFP.. either way it is a good thing! You are moving forward!


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh Dash you are right... think pma!

I think it is one step at a time for you chick... when you look at a situation as complex and emotional as yours all together it is too much to take in. Take a step back. What needs to happen first.. then what... then what... speak to your Dr. Tell them your plans for IVF.... it may all still be OK. I hope so chick x


----------



## dashka

thanks Pad...I am trying to remember that :hugs::hugs:

I have this pinned up to my computer monitor - need to start living it:

"Just for today, I will let go of anger.
Just for today, I will let go of worry.
Just for today, I will give thanks for my many blessings.
Just for today, I will do my work honestly.
Just for today, I will be kind to my neighbour and every living thing"
-The Reiki Ideals


I am also starting to take my "RESCUE REMEDY" (Bach Flower remedy) it is amazing for reassurance, or just when you are going through a tough time, received bad news, shock or even if you get a BFN or m/c.... I really recommend it to all you ladies... (even works to call you down before a work presentation etc...).... 4 drops on the tongue (it is totally safe when pregnant too - I know people who have also used in delivery room)


----------



## padbrat

I like those reiki ideals Dash... we should give them a try!

Guess what I did one of those duff chinese predictor things as i thought what the hell... is either going to give me something else to worry about or could lift me a little... so took a deep breath and entered my age etc... then slowly scrolled down to the result and....

It has predicted a girl! 

Now I am feeeeelllingggggg the pink!!!


----------



## padbrat

Clearly have a kamikaze thing going on today... will step away from all predictors, tarot etc etc as of right now!

Promise!


----------



## dashka

Pad - oh WOW!!! that is awesome re: chinese gender prediction....HOPE is a wonderful thing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - perhaps taking off of work was not such a good idea after all? :haha: But so glad it came up pink! :happydance:

Dash - Oh honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: That's so much to take in at once. Let's just keep fingers crossed the Dr. is being cautious & just looking at & testing everything that comes up? But you will feel better after talking it over w/your RE. When do you see him next? Can you call up & speak to a nurse to ease your mind? I LOVE the Reiki Ideals!!! :thumbup: Good idea to post right where you see them often :). I just sent you some LD healing too ~~~~. Of course these are short energy healing "spurts" as the long version is over an hour & requires a lot of set-up, but they help kick-start the proper, positive energy nonetheless!

Also, I have to say that you mentioning Bach Flower Remedy almost floored me! I swear I was looking up something on Reiki this morning & saw "Bach Flower Essence Therapy" - I still had the site up when I read your post! https://www.bodynbalancemassagetherapy.com/reiki-healing

Whoa, weird crazy universe "coincidence" stuff going on here today!!! :wacko: Maybe that means I need to buy it!? :flower:

:hug:


----------



## moondust7

Good morning!!! All of the posts were so great to read this morning. Sending out some positive energy!!

Pad - Pink Pink Pink!!!! Keep basking in the pinkness!!!! I'm so glad you're staying home today and resting! NO WORK sounds soooooo nice. And if you've been predicted a pink bundle, then that's what it is!!

Lils - re: OPK... actually I don't drink *enough* water!! It's somewhat of a problem for me b/c I live in the desert where it's really dry, and a year ago I got a bladder infection (probably b/c I'm always too dehydrated). At a physical before then the Drs were like "we see some crystals in your pee... you need to drink more water!!" I didn't. And then I got the bladder infection a few months later. So I've been working hard to try to make sure I drink at least 8 glasses of liquid a day. Anyways so I have no idea why my +OPK only lasts for a couple hours!! Oh, and I'm an engineer, but work closely with accounting/finance so we know how we're doing on labor and procurement and travel funds. Feel better soon!!! Get some rest and take care of yourself! Package up all that snotaliciousness for Pad!!! :thumbup:

DrHouse... sounds like some fun times last night!!! :happydance: I'm gunna have to youtube the great sperm race.

Chicken - Big :hugs: Keep your chin up.. Do you like the chicken dance? I'll do the chicken dance for you!!

Dash - Like Pad and Lils said, focus on one step at a time. :hugs:Deep breaths! Your rescue remedy sounds wonderful and calming. :hugs:

Hi Purple, dwrgi, Grkprn, LadyH and all the other ladies here... happy Wednesday!!

AFM - I'm thinking of making oyster stew tonight or tomorrow. I figure that's got to be good for TTC right? Oysters have a lot of zinc (for :spermy: ) and the milk/half-n-half has lots of calcium. Plus it's delicious. :)


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> Pad - perhaps taking off of work was not such a good idea after all? :haha: But so glad it came up pink! :happydance:
> 
> Dash - Oh honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: That's so much to take in at once. Let's just keep fingers crossed the Dr. is being cautious & just looking at & testing everything that comes up? But you will feel better after talking it over w/your RE. When do you see him next? Can you call up & speak to a nurse to ease your mind? I LOVE the Reiki Ideals!!! :thumbup: Good idea to post right where you see them often :). I just sent you some LD healing too ~~~~. Of course these are short energy healing "spurts" as the long version is over an hour & requires a lot of set-up, but they help kick-start the proper, positive energy nonetheless!
> 
> Also, I have to say that you mentioning Bach Flower Remedy almost floored me! I swear I was looking up something on Reiki this morning & saw "Bach Flower Essence Therapy" - I still had the site up when I read your post! https://www.bodynbalancemassagetherapy.com/reiki-healing
> 
> Whoa, weird crazy universe "coincidence" stuff going on here today!!! :wacko: Maybe that means I need to buy it!? :flower:
> 
> :hug:

Lils - thanks so much hun:hugs: I'm just in a funk today -need to get out of it.... Well if I go 12-13 days til next AF -then I go in to RE on CD2 or 3 -which would be October 1... I think I'm just going to wait to ask him when I see him as they are useless trying to get an answer out of his assistants...
It's less than 2 weeks away (and he mentioned I would go on birth control pill for first 2 weeks) My MD didn't think that the hormone meds would affect the thyroid - but I need to ask my RE and then I'll feel better.

Yes - get the Bach Flower Remedies :thumbup: - there are so many for different things - you can do the online questionnaire on their website to see what is right for you. I carry the Rescue Remedy in my purse with me and used to use it a lot - but haven't for a while til I remembered it helped me so much before in times of stress.

Thanks so much for sending the LD healing.... you know come to think of it - I had a really weird heart beat (like butterflies in my heart -like palpitations) for about 4-5 seconds around lunch - I wonder if that was you????:winkwink::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Moondust, I would love to see you do the chicken dance. That would really make me smile.


----------



## moondust7

Chicken - lol ok here goes! But there has to be some music:
https://youtu.be/aWjeITmDmmo

:) chirp chirp chirp...


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - so I've finally started a journal and I've attached the link in my signature... but How do I get it to say "My Journal" instead of the link name? I don't think I've done it the right way (but it does take you there)... I just copied and pasted the link and added link to signature....

Anyone know?


----------



## HappyAuntie

dashka said:


> Hi ladies - so I've finally started a journal and I've attached the link in my signature... but How do I get it to say "My Journal" instead of the link name? I don't think I've done it the right way (but it does take you there)... I just copied and pasted the link and added link to signature....
> 
> Anyone know?

In the 'edit your signature' page, type "My Journal" or whatever you want it to say, then highlight those words. Click on the link icon above (the globe with the little chain links on it) and paste your journal URL into the dialogue box that pops up. Voila!

And yay journal!! heading there now....


----------



## padbrat

Lils you are so good sending all that healing floating about.... hope you felt it Dash....

Please remember to breath chick... take your Bachs. Hug your gorgeous AD.... hug us .... in fact sending one across the ether to you now!! When I did my ED I had to go on the pill too... it is so they can control your cycle and time it with your meds.

Hey HA!!! 

Moon I love your enthusiasm! LOL... I am hoping for pink pink pink ... must do my banner again that I deleted in a fit if anger! LOL

Chicken my Husband does the best chicken dance ever... he is famous for it lol.


----------



## drhouse

Ha ha pad you superstitious woman you you deserve pink fairy outfits. Life has a funny way of working out. 

Lils  Im with you. I believe in signs. How cool to see the rescue remedy spooky!!!!!!!!!! thanks for your chart analysis. This is hard stuff. Ff I mean I swear it changes things and the mobile app does not work! I was worried Id missed it but think now its all ok!!! cross fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dash Im hopeful re. your thyroid and breast being not much!!!! You are a smart powerful woman and you get your health like no one else Ive ever met! Get the right advice and ask the Q girlfriend!!!!!!

Happy auntie  welcome back!! Its wonderful to see people pop up!

Talking of those, Dwrgi we miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hugs hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki good luck for a big birthday happening soon I hope. May labour be more like a fun than work!!

Chicken, Im sure when you get the advice you need  things will be come clearer!!!!!!!! Best wishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Purps  countdown on your ticker is getting exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A long holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no more news. working hard. had wine again tonight. good for implantation!!!!!!!!!!!

please god let it be my month= five of my girlfriends are preggers this month. 

There's not many of "us" left. :(


----------



## drhouse

and moon dust - an engineer!!!! you must have a hot husband. biggest regret for me, should have done engineering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhouse

mine is hot. he was just late. thirty five/six - rubbish!!!!!! we missed 10 years of travelling and having fun!


----------



## padbrat

Mine is an Engineer... just one in a soldier's uniform... 

And believe me ladies.. men in uniform... HOT HOT HOT HOT!!!! 

Hahahhaa DrH... pink fairy outfits it is! I am hoping hoping hoping... for me.. and of course that you caught that egg in your mad sex marathon! LOL

I am having wine withdrawal symptoms... what wine are you drinking... can I just have a sniff... pllleaaaseeee...

Am off to a wedding this weekend... in my new dress! Will be taking it very easy.. not mad disco dancing for me!

I also bought another dress and tried it on for Hubby... he loved it... my bigger boobs n curves filled it just right... am hoping I won't get a chance to wear until after May next year... will be my target dress to get into I think x
 



Attached Files:







2809622261284040_1.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## drhouse

oh if once was a marathon.
unfort more like the 100m!
oh well. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

padbrat said:


> Hey HA!!!

:hi:




drhouse said:


> Happy auntie  welcome back!! Its wonderful to see people pop up!

Hi Doc! :flower: I'm always here, lurking like a :ninja: in the darkness... 'cause that's not creepy or anything.... :haha: This thread is like a drug I can't quit! 


My DH is an engineer, too... and no matter what dance he's doing, he looks like a chicken when he dances... it's sad because he loves to dance and he just looks SO goofy at it! :haha::haha: Fred and Ginger we are _not_.


----------



## padbrat

Must be an engineer thing HA... mine dances like he is having a fit lol... but he does do an excellent chicken dance though!

HAhahhaa DrH... 100m sprint! Hey who cares so long as it works!


----------



## Mirium

I thought it strange because my DH has a degree in aeronautical engineering too, although he's not working in that field right now...and he loves to dance too. He gets mad on the dance floor, sometimes I'm thinking - not this crazy dance now...lol. He's a great dancer though, minus the crazy dances.


----------



## LilSluz

Moon &#8211; Oh dear, you must drink more water, crystals in pee is very bad &#8211; you don&#8217;t want painful kidney stones! What I do is have a 32 oz. BPA-free bottle so I fill it up & drink a whole one just w/my supp&#8217;s in the morning. Then I&#8217;ll go thru another 3-4 throughout the day. It makes it easy to keep track of &#8211; all you have to do is drink 2-3 of those a day (more if you drink coffe or take certain supps/meds). 160 oz may be a bit too much on my end, but I am actually that thirsty all the time (don&#8217;t know why? Glucose test is fine&#8230;). So, you must be a super-smart lady as an engineer! My hat&#8217;s off to you with all of those advanced calculus classes & such! :howdy: :winkwink:


Dash &#8211; I did send it around lunch &#8211; 11:30am or so? Could have been me then! :dust::thumbup: Ok, so I didn&#8217;t do the questionnaire but I do know I need something for stress bc I can&#8217;t often stop & do reiki in the middle of my workday. Stupid Amazon w/that 1-click purchase button &#8211; my fingers must have slipped as I bought 3 things including the book before I knew what happened :haha:. I can&#8217;t believe your appt is coming up so FAST!!! :happydance: Hope RE clears up any fears you may have. Just remember that worrying is a useless pastime. Whatever is going to happen is going to happen, so try not to infiltrate yourself w/negative emotions in the meantime &#8211; it doesn&#8217;t help the outcome. I know tho, was easier said than done&#8230; So :hugs:. Just read - yay for journal!!! Will head there next :thumbup:

HA - :hi: & thanks for visiting us from lurkdom! ;) And don&#8217;t worry, my DH dancing will get roars of laughter from the onlookers & me rolling on the floor. Its one of the funniest freakin things I&#8217;ve ever seen in my life! :haha:

DrH &#8211; Ok, so I bought it! Lol. Yay, :wine: is good for implantation!!! :happydance::wine: Is it good for colds too? Hope things are much easier for you now that you have quit the 2nd job :thumbup: Engineers have hot husbands then? LOL! Damn, it&#8217;s so close to accounting (I work w/engineers a lot for valuations, etc), I should have done the engineer thing too! :haha: Na, mine is a cutie, too&#8230; :cloud9:

Pad - That dress is gorgeous! Hope you have a great time at the wedding this weekend! No :wine: for you young lady! You can sniff some lavendar essential oil though in times of stress, or if you need to relax, etc :winkwink: Just get a really good one @100% natural essences. Also good for relaxation for us TTC'rs! Check it: https://theresaann.hubpages.com/hub/lavender-essential-oils-and-pregnancy

Mirium &#8211; how are you feeling chic? When&#8217;s RE follow-up from lap?

Purps &#8211; today is Thursday, right? Just checking! :haha: So sorry my journals are suffering this month & my other threads &#8211; only had time to get on this one :nope:

Chicken - :hugs::hugs::hugs: When is your blood test, hun?

Asry & Fro &#8211; you ladies doing OK?

BF - :hugs:

Dwrgi - :hugs:

LadyH - :hugs:

:hi: to Owl, GrkPorn, Nessaw, Maddy, pb&j, Janey, Twinks, Tiger, Juniper, FlyFL & everyone else lurking!

Ok, so a lil better today, but still sick w/medicine-head. I may be posting from another planet right now, not really sure which one this is&#8230;? Just have this insatiable desire to say "Beam me up Scotty"! :winkwink: Oh yeah, got my intralipids yesterday w/new nurse. She did blow a vein so stuck me twice, but she was much more gentle &#8211; didn&#8217;t hurt much. Not sure what the other lady was using, pvc pipe?! Sick so don&#8217;t feel like :sex: although DH hit me up twice in the shower, so I had a nice, long HOT steamy shower today&#8230;:haha: (good for colds). And I&#8217;ve been naughty & haven&#8217;t even started OPK&#8217;s yet, but I will today. 

Have a great day ladies :hugs:, :dust: & :wine:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!
Seems there are a lot of engineers on this thread (or married to one!) Hmmmm interesting. :winkwink::thumbup:

HA  thanks for the tip on attaching the journal link It worked! :thumbup: Nice to see you back on here:hugs::flower:

Dr. H  weird about FF  :shrug:Actually I use the mobile app every morning (infact thats all I use) but I use my ipod touch (cause it works on wifi) would love to get an iphone though. Hmm maybe I should try the vino thing? :thumbup: I agree with Pad  no worries about the marathon/100m. as long as it gets the job done.:winkwink::winkwink: I know what you mean though! :hugs:Rats re: 5 of your girlfriends that is so hard.:hugs:

Pad  you sexy mama you! :winkwink::thumbup:love that dress too.. have a great time at the wedding:hugs::kiss:

Lils  yay for ordering the Bach Flower remedies! :thumbup:I bought 3 individual ones years ago (specific to me) but didnt remember to take them much and they have now expired. So I carry the Rescue Remedy with me and it seems to calm me down when Im anxious, worried or stressed. Just curious  which ones did you order? Hey  is Lavender oil ok to use in pregnancy??? I thought that was one to stay away from ?:shrug: I think it depends who you ask. *Especially at the beginning  (first trimester need to be careful with the essential oils  some are ok though). *Glad the intralipid thing was a bit better for you this time(pvc pipe??ouch!!!) :thumbup:and wow-wee with DH and the shower action!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:Im jealous.:haha::haha: Heee heee.Good luck hun this month - and hope you feel better soon.....:hugs::kiss:

Hello to everyone -hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - well we decided to tell the MIL last night re: our IVF plans....(she had no idea we were doing anything) and I didn't get the reaction I had hoped for :nope: Was pretty upset afterward but hey - shouldn't have assumed she would react any differently. I'll put more in my journal in a bit...

Have a great day ladies.....:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lils.... still poorly... not too poorly for some steamy bathroom action eh? Nudge nudge wink wink! or were you still high on cold meds and didn't feel a thing hahahaha!

Dash sometimes family can really shock you with their reactions... I know that mine sure can... it is disappointing that they can't just be happy and supportive isn't it. Regardless of them we are still happy for you and support you all we can chick xxxx

Lils and Dash... I hate the smell of lavender... always have done... what else can I sniff?? Really want to sniff some great red wine...hmmmm I am going to light my merlot yankee candle and hope that does the trick!

Have just had my nails painted... a lovely sparkly black! Love it!!! 

Grk are you OK?


----------



## pbl_ge

You ladies are fantastic! Crazy. But fantastic! 

Glad to hear so many of you are doing so well, and I'm hoping some of you in the TWW will have good news soon. 

I definitely hear that families can be less than supportive. I love my mother, but she really blew it when I had my m/c. She made it all about HER, and tried (still trying) to guilt trip me for not wanting to talk about it for a couple of weeks. TOTAL MELT DOWN.

On an unrelated note, I want you non-drinkers to know that I have been more than picking up your slack recently. Many a glass of wine has passed my lips!

Still waiting to stop spotting over here. Hoping it won't interfere with a normal O, but not optimistic for this month.

In the meantime, thinking of much dust, stickiness, and pinkness.

:hugs:

PS. Can I be Pebble instead of Peanut Butter and Jelly?


----------



## padbrat

Funnily enough my Mum also threw a gasket when she found out about out third loss... most unlike Mum but she went mental... hence we no longer tell family aside from my Sis who is a nurse when I am pregnant.

Pebble it is!


----------



## dashka

thanks Pad - yes weird about family - they just don't know how to react or something :shrug::shrug::dohh: They have candles that smell like Merlot???? really???:winkwink::hugs:

Pebble - I like that new name! Sorry to hear you are still spotting - sending you :hugs::hugs:

Grkprn - how are you doing hun??:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad :hugs: Oh honey you are going through so much at the moment. Hang in there, I really hope everything turns out to be OK and your Dr is just being over protective, after all it is better that way than the other.

Pad - I'm still thinking PINK and sending positive thoughts your way. I think you may need to send me evidence of the 'best chicken dance' :haha:

Dash - I love you Reiki ideas. I could do with working by them at the moment. Will be popping over to stalk your journal. 
You can use Lavender oil in pregnancy, it is perfectly safe but I would recommend that any essential oil you use in pregnancy, to be organic. Happy to guide any of you ladies with essential oil use :thumbup: I treated my sister all through her pregnancy and labour and she was totally drug free.

Moondust - Thanks for that my DH has just given me the funniest look. I also like this one but you do have to watch to the end. It's not the chicken dance but the duck song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q&feature=related

Happy Auntie Lovely to see you here honey :hugs:

Dr H sending you loads of dust and crossing my fingers you have got that egg after you wonderful weekend:hugs:

Purps You are so close honey, so excited for you:hugs:

Mirium Hi Honey how you doing? 

Lils as always I'm sending you loads of love and hugs and thanks for your support. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Pebble - Hi honey :hugs:

Grkprn - How are you doing :hugs:

Dwrgi - I hope you are out there keeping an eye on us all and you are doing OK :hugs:

All the engineer wives - I'm one too. DH is an electronics engineer and is the programme leader for the Bachelor of engineering at our local university. He is very hot with his leather elbow pads and briefcase :haha: but he can't dance and wont even try. :dohh:

Love and hugs to all I have missed :hugs:

AFM - My Crosshairs are back :wacko: and my cold has gone :wacko: I think something strange was going on yesterday, but I'm pleased it has all sorted itself out. I still going to have my blood done on Monday and if they come back normal then great, if they don't then we can sort it out. Feeling more positive today but cross with DH after he said he was glad we weren't pregnant yet because we would never get the house finished otherwise and thinks it would have been better if we were still on contraception because then I would be more motivated to get it finished. So I just told him he was talking a load of crap and if we hadn't started to TTC when we did and we are having problems it would just increase the delay. If he doesn't want a baby yet then he will just have to start using condoms wont he (Yer right thats going to happen)


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry about MIL. :growlmad: I will visit your journal for more deets :nope:. Got 2 Rescue remedies, one is just pastilles vs liquid (which sounded like candy to me so of course I got it - candy that relaxes you? :happydance:). The 3rd thing was the book, but I did eyeball the sleep remedy. If rescue works, will get sleep one... Yeah, when I was pg Jan 2011, all the sites I checked said lavender is fine, too. I guess there is a "spike lavender" that s/b avoided, but not true lavendar. The link I had even suggests mixing w/veg oil prior to skin contact for preggos & offers safest methods for use. Very relaxing during TTC too! :sleep::thumbup: But it sounds like we can also ask Chicken if we get into that predicament (I hope we do!) :D

Pad - Merlot candle it is! If I get better, I'll have a Merlot for you tomorrow night! Why did your mom throw a gasket on 3rd mc (like got mad?)??? :nope::hugs:

Pebble - Of course you can be called Pebble! Sounds very Zen, actually - like a gently flowing stream :sleep:... I'm a drinker but not during cold, so thanks for taking up my slack too! (Geez, how many bottles did you drink?! :shock: :haha:)

Chickie-Poo - loads of love & :hugs: back at you! That was not very nice of DH to say :nope: How about you would be way more motivated if you had a :baby: on the way? :winkwink: I like the condom threat :haha: & yay for crosshairs! Lucky sis you have - I'm curious what brands of oils do you recommend? I get mine from escentsaromatherapy.com out of BC, Canada (100% pure) which I'm told is excellent, but always open to new brands!

I'm in training right now... Can you tell how much I am learning? Puhlease...:sleep::sleep::sleep:

What's going on w/all these Engineers - seeing a pattern up in this place?!


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies you must always dilute your essential oils with a carrier oil before you put them on your skin, pregnant or not. If you put oils in your bath mix them with milk or vodka first this will help disperse the oil in the water (as oil and water don't mix).

I use a little supplier called Aladdin, he is the partner of one of the ladies I trained with but he is only small and doesn't have a website unfortunately. I'm always pestering him to expand as he does some lovely oils that he get from all over the world. He is very particular and I like that.

Always happy to give advice, all you ladies have helped me so much if this is a way I can help in return ask away. I'm also reflexology trained but that is harder to do online LOL.


----------



## padbrat

So lovely ladies.... experts, Dash, Lils and Chicken... so I hate the smell of lavender, so what else do you recommend.... something to encourage pinkness please!!

Yes Dash they do merlot candles... lit mine yesterday and although it smelt lovely (love love love yankee candles) it really didn't do the trick.... was demanding Hubby have a glass of pinotage (cos it is really fragrant) so I could sniff it... miserable git said no!

Lils I have no idea why my Mum went nuts at me, we were in Germany at the time of my third loss and I phoned and told her and she just went nuts... said I should stop putting myself through this and I was only hurting everyone by getting pregnant and then losing the baby blah blah blah... was so out of character for her and I was so shocked. We have never mentioned it since.... and she gets very touchy when anyone talks about babies and pregnancy...

Hence why we don't tell anyone...

There does seem to be a lot of Engineers and Engineer Wives don't there.... mine is an electrical engineer.


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies,
Sorry I've not been on, cheering you all... Not been so well the last day or two. Anyways....I had read everything and just wanted to send you all loves and hugs and plenty of :dust: and some pink for pad!
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

Chicken - thanks for the aromatherapy tips.... Are you an aromatherapist? Your sister is very lucky. I keep forgetting what you do for a living.... I used to use essential oils a lot about 8 years ago and then when we were having trouble conceiving I stopped with a lot of things because I thought something was the cause but didn't know what. I like to use lavender when I have a headache -will put a few drops on a tissue and just inhale at my desk every so often...and it usually helps to calm me down and relax (and help with headache). What do you think about Orange Flower Essential Oil ?- I sometimes dilute that in a little apricot kernel oil (light for skin) and then mix in my hand and use that instead of body moisturizer.... Is that ok??? I find it very uplifting especially in the winter.

Glad your crosshairs are back!:thumbup: and cold is gone.... But sorry DH made you mad :grr: that's awful to say! You tell him girl!! :hugs::hugs:

Lils - yay -re: Rescue Remedy.... wow they have candy too??? I've only tried the drops (think they have a mouth spray too) wow... Let me know what you think! And thanks re: lavender too... (I have some in my desk at work at all times - it's awesome so I'll use it more now):hugs: Yes I do hope we get into that "predicament" soon too!!:haha::hugs::kiss: Hope you are getting better hun!:hugs:

Pad - Hope you are doing ok today hun.... I'm so sorry that your mom flipped out like that....:hugs::hugs: Must have been so hard.... Re: Yankee Candles - are those petroleum oil based? I love those great smelling scents -but I stopped using the petroleum based ones (most candles are) cause they create a lot of 'soot' in the air and aren't great for you or children/pets... I DO love the natural plant based ones (soy,veggie candles)... but my FAVOURITE are the pure BEESWAX candles.... they smell HEAVENLY when burning... and they are sooo good for you...

This explains the benefits of them:

_"Only pure beeswax candles emit negative ions into the air that destroy toxins which produce allergies, asthma attacks and other environmental sensitivities. Pure beeswax candles produce golden halos which are actually visual &#8216;heat balls' that act similar to a catalytic converter on a car absorbing its own carbons, as well as burning airborne toxins, viruses, dust, odours, etc. The negative ions combined with a natural aromatic vibratory essence, amalgamate to provide a unifying energy effecting consciousness and well-being."_

You have to get good quality ones though - that is the trick... this is a company I really like - they seem pricey but they last way way longer than petroleum based ones and burn really clean....

https://www.pheylonian.com/

I used to use them all the time before AD - now I'm a little scared to leave candles burning... but soooo miss them.

Hello to everyone and have a great weekend!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> Sorry I've not been on, cheering you all... Not been so well the last day or two. Anyways....I had read everything and just wanted to send you all loves and hugs and plenty of :dust: and some pink for pad!
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxxx

Oh sorry to hear you're not feeling great Purps... I hope you are back to your peppy self soon! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Lils - thanks for the ecents -website- that is so cool (and right here in Canada!)... I love it!!! think I may be ordering soon! I like the stress-relief combo with the inhaler and roll on... (i have a similar roll-on I put on my wrists and it's heavenly)

Chicken - what do you think about essential oil stress-relief inhalers like this one??https://www.escentsaromatherapy.com/Stress-Relief-To-Go-brweb-exclusive_p_984.html

Do you approve for TTC??? Is it safe to put inhaler in nose -it says it works faster as it goes straight to the brain?


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies! Friday!! Finally! I can't wait for the end of the day. Lots of engineer-husbands here!! LOL Mine is an engineer too (we're both aerospace). The sad thing is that when we started TTC, we spent like an hour talking about the probably and statistics of getting pregnant. :haha: Lame.

Chicken - LOL!! So your husband gave you some funny looks when you pulled up the chicken dance? LOL... it's so much fun to do. The duck song was hilarious! I was singing the chicken dance song in my head all night!!! Good luck with your blood work Monday... and LOVE how you pulled out the big guns with the DH (using condoms)!! Guys just don't know what they're saying sometimes... he probably didn't really think through what he said... I'm glad you're feeling more positive today. :flower:

Dash - :hugs: I just started reading your journal :flower: I'm so sorry about your MIL and the IVF conversation. Mothers can be so upsetting when it comes to TTC. Things are so different now (with science, meds, IVF etc.) than they were in their day, and unless they've been through it too, I don't think they really understand. I hope the time for it to sink in helps her to be more understanding. And in any case, we're all super excited for you here!!! IVF is an exciting journey!!

Pad - so glad you put your banner back up!! Enjoy all of the pink-a-licious goodness this weekend. I'll be sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way this weekend! :hugs: And a husband in uniform.... ohhhh how nice. And I'm so sorry you went through that with your mother - I just don't get why family acts that way (mothers especially). I haven't told my family I'm TTC and I won't - my mom just makes too many hurtful comments (and has been for years). 

DrHouse - lots and lots of :dust: All of my best friends from high school all have 1-2 kids, and one is pregnant now... hoping for one for you and me soon too!!!!! It's our turn now!!! LOL - my husband is definitely hot!! Although I always thought being an MD would be such an amazing job. You help so many people... you are so lucky to have a job where you know that what you're doing makes a difference!!! I wish I felt that way!!! Oh and I watched the great sperm race... LOL I loved it!! Thanks for posting about that.

Mirium -Very lucky lady that your engineering hubby likes to dance!!! I am trying to get mine to go salsa dancing sometime. It is SO much fun!!

Lils - yes you are definitely right. I really do need to drink more water. I think I am getting better than I was a year ago (I NEVER want to have a bladder infection again... it was horrible!!!!) but I still don't get enough. The 32-oz. water jug is a great idea. I have a 24-oz. one so I'll start bringing that into work and filling it up at least 3 times a day. There's really no excuse either!! Thanks for the tips :flower: And you'd think I'd be smart but I've got to be an idiot for not taking the dr's advice to drink more!!! So glad you're feeling better today. So some shower action eh?? :happydance::haha: sounds like the perfect cold remedy!!! LOL- I do the same thing in my training classes (and meetings....). 

Pebble - Hope that spotting goes away soon. I'm sorry about your mother's reaction... she would probably get along well with mine!!! Everything is always about her too... it drives me up the wall!! I don't even talk to her about TTC b/c she has pushed me to the point where I can't stand discussing the subject with her. I haven't told her we're trying b/c I am so tired of her hurtful comments. Hopefully we'll be better with our children in the future :flower: On a different note... try to keep some optimism for this month... you never know until the next AF, so I'll send you lots and lots of :dust:

Purps - feel better soon :flower:

Hi HappyAuntie, Butterfly, Owl, GrkPrn and everyone else!

AFM - I started the OPK Wednesday night. I wasn't expecting a line to start showing until today, and just did one an hour ago... and nothing. Just kindof irritated it isn't there yet. I don't expect that I'd O until Sat. or Sun., but I usually start to see a light line in the test section a day or so before. On top of that, I've been kindof dry so far this month. No amazing EWCM like I had last month. I'm still taking the EPO, drinking 1-2 glasses of green tea a day and having about 2 cups of whole milk, so I just hope that does it. I guess I'll just try to relax about it and hope for the best... maybe O will happen a little later and the CM will be on its game again this month.


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.

uk ladies-do any of u watch coronation st?the couple who r trying to have a surrogacy are getting fertility appts for the next day!!!i am waiting 9 bl***y weeks!grrrrrrrrrr.

have a good mind to email them and complain.or just move to manchester!

rant over.hope every one is well.

love vx


----------



## Lady H

Hi Lovelies, are we half way throught the weekend already?! Big healing hugs to those of you under the weather, big loving dust hugs to the rest of you. :hugs::hugs:


Spoiler
Told my parents our news today. Full story in my journal (see siggy for link) just shed a few tears as so happy and if you read the story there is a family connection with the due month that is seriously making me believe that I have guardian angels!


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!

Dash I had no idea about the candles... have had a look at my yankee candle and it doesn't say if it is a paraffin or not... I think I will look for beeswax ones from now on. Thanks for the info chick, it is nice to know I am being looked after xx

Moon my Ov dates were all over the place .... some months it was cd 12 and others were cd 18-19... it was so frustrating! Was convinced I was heading to the menopause! Yay for engineers and engineer Hubby's!

Purps I hope all is OK with you... you are worrying me! x

Nee... bloody TV is never the same as reality is it!

awww LadyH so sweet!


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi, I see you :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - hope you are having a nice Sunday....:flower::hugs:

Pad - if there is no mention on the candles -it's probably parrafin (petroleum)... I'm glad the candle conversation came up -cause it reminded me I need to start burning the beeswax ones I have (just burning a tea-lite size right now) and it is lovely:sleep::sleep::sleep: Hope you had a great time at the wedding???:hugs::kiss: still thinking PINK for you!!

Purps - how are you feeling today hun?:hugs::kiss:

Nessaw - sorry it is taking so freakin' long for your appointment - if it makes you feel any better - it takes 6 months here to get an appointment with an RE!!
:hugs::hugs:

Lady H - aww so sweet - glad telling your parents went well....need to check out your journal soon:hugs::hugs:

Moon -yay for drinking more water! (I need to do that myself :blush:) I hope the EWCM shows up soon and your +opk -maybe just a bit delayed - what cycle day are you on now?:hugs::hugs:

Lils - how are you doing hun???? hope you are busy trying to catch that eggy?????:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hello to everyone I didn't mention - hope you all had a nice weekend... :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - we went apple picking today but not many left (today last day) as the season is over 3-4 weeks earlier than normal because of the very early heat this spring and then frost. We had a nice time anyway... My temps have really shot up last 2 days - but it's because different time and was up many times during the night :wacko::wacko: so don't get excited anyone :haha:


----------



## FireBaby

I just tested and got a BFN so I'm thinking about what I will do differently in October.

I am thinking I will try Mucinex and maybe even EPO - although I'm worried it might push my O date out a bit further - have any of you had any negative experiences with EPO?


Moondust I need to drink more water too 

So on that I'm unofficially calling October EWCM month :) because we want LOTS of it :) hehehehe

Dasha your chart looks good!


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Dashka - I checked out your journal. You are a strong woman! Fingers crossed that IVF is the answer or that you get a little miracle before!

Moon - Hope you catch the eggy!! By the way, my DH studied aerospace too, not aeronautical (that was typo that I caught after I posted but did not think it important to change). I don't recall meeting anyone else who did aerospace so I had to mention... :). I am in IT - not an engineer. Hearing you mention your talk about probability/statistics of TTC... :) made me remember that my DH once told me that 'Everything not forbidden is compulsory'. We were talking about the likelihood of me having a :baby: after my 2 miscarriages. He chuckled when he said it but said that's some physicist's theory/principle in the world of quantum mechanics. If only things were as absolute in our world. I remember thinking 'really?' but somehow I felt a tiny bit of reassurance... :)

Lils - Hope you catch that eggy too. I think I will start FF next month. I started checking my temps too late this month. By the way - does insurance cover your intralipids?

Chicken - Hope you catch the eggy too!

GrkPrn - Fingers crossed for you!

DrH - All the best in the 2ww!

LadyH - All the best!

Pad - Pink vibes to you!

Purple - Countdowns are fun!

Firebaby - I have heard of EPO possibly delaying ovulation too so I thought that I would use it - starting only 2 days before ovulation because I find it so effective. It def. stimulates EWCM so I'm thinking it will do the same in 2 days... :)

Pebble - Hope you can start TTC pronto again.

Owl - How are you?

Nessaw - your apointment is probably soon?

Butterfly - :hi:

Asry - :hi:

Fro - :hi:

Hello to anyone I missed.

AFM - My RE's appt. is today. He will brief me on the findings of surgery. I hope today is not a downer. Also, I am very sore & in slight pain in surgery area, all because I decided to start exercising again on Friday gone (2 weeks after surgery, as recommended). I really wanted to get back to losing some weight because I need to. I messed up though because I went to a group cardio/dance class in the gym and I worked out too hard. In retrospect, I should have known - the class is called 'Body Attack'. When I got home, my body told me so... :) I was scared too. Then it hit me that they had to mean - really light exercise. I hope the doc reassures me today that this workout would not have caused harm. I will advise on the results of my appt. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## LilSluz

Hey beautiful BNB BABES! Hope you all had a wonderful, relaxing &/or fun weekend!

Pad  depending on what Chicken recommends to Dashs question, that Stress Relief oil doesnt smell like lavender at all (had it before!), so that may be a good stress reliever if safe for pregs? Im so sorry your mom reacted like that?! :shock::nope::cry: Moms, or at least dads if not moms, should be there to hug us & tell us its going to be OK & that they are there anytime we need them. :hugs: Since I dont have a mom anymore (she was super-sweet), I tell my dad everything TTC & he has taken over the sympathizing & asking TTC questions, see how Im doing, etc., so I give him huge kudos for that Thankfully at least DH seems like a stand-up, sympathetic, nice guy (AND in uniform, lucky you! :haha:). :hugs:

Pebble  Im sorry your mom made it about her, too. Whats up w/that? MIL makes everything about her & I cant freakin STAND it  my biggest pet peeve w/her Hope the spotting has finally ended & can allow you to have a normal O :hugs:. MCs are hard enough, but when they drag out its like turning the knife :nope::hugs: 

Dash  excellent find w/the inhalers, as those must be brand new & I am defo going to order some if Chicken gives the OK! :happydance: Plus, I noticed that Dr. Oz recommends it  very cool! Yeah we found this little place when we were in Whistler, B.C. & Ive been going there &/or ordering from them online ever since. Their roll-on headache stuff is AWESOME It really works! Ive given that to my whole family for Xmas before, along w/the lavender for stress/relaxation & they all love it. Id like to try the Stress Relief in inhaler format & try some of the others now too (Stay Alert, Sleep Well & Breathe Easy maybe?). Oh & beeswax link  thanks, I must try them! Just not the one for $549  wow! But 10,000 hours is a loooonnnggg time! :winkwink: I used to love the apple mills back hom in the fall w/the fresh cider & apple pies too:cloud9: Gotta head to your journal after :hugs:

Chicken  good luck today (bloods) :thumbup: Your chart looks like you Od, so hoping progesterone comes out nice & high :winkwink:. Oh  so when the bottle of vodka at home mysteriously gets emptied, I can blame it on the bathtub? :haha: na, actually I had never heard of that  thats a good point w/the oil & water thing! But the roll-ons Dashka pointed out dont have to be diluted w/veg oil, etc right? Escents usually will tell you on the bottle whether it has to be diluted or not even in the drops & most of their drops say to dilute :thumbup:. So glad to have an Aromatherapist on here! :happydance:

Purps  I really hope you feel better after the weekend & that you got some rest :sleep:. You worried me there sweetie. :hugs: Heading to your journal after this too


Moon  your mom too? Wow, whats going on w/the moms on this thread? Im sure they have other wonderful qualities, its just that during TTC we really need some love & support :hugs: Hope the DHs or friends can step in on that one (but of course we are always here too!). Hope O came or is about to? Mine varies from CD18  CD23, so its just some months are weird & you may start noticing weird cycles even more now that you are TTC. :hugs:

Ness  How frustrating :grr::grr::grr: People on TV will always get the best of everything Is your appt still in Oct or am I remembering that wrong? Hang in there hun! :hugs:

LadyH  so glad telling the Rents went well! And that story is very heartwarming (guardian angel :cloud9:) :hugs:

Firebaby  Oh Im sorry for the BFN honey :hugs:. You know its not over til the :witch: shows her ugly face, but I am glad that you are thinking of some wonderful new things to add next cycle! :thumbup: It seems to help a lot of us to look forward to the next cycle with new hope & health :winkwink:. EWCM-month it is! :happydance: Oh & EPO has never delayed my cycle, if that helps. 

:hi: all you other lovely ladies, I hope you are all doing well!

AFM  I covered EVERYONE ON BNB Friday night :wine:! My allegiance was rightly pledged! I probably had a few too many red grapes (3 bottles :drunk:), but we had a great time w/my big sis & her hubby. We always do :cloud9:. Then cold came back Saturday for both DH & I (more of a sinus infection/respiratory thing now :wacko:), so still dealing with this darn thingmay have to do a couple more Theraflu shots. I feel like Im getting all my sicknesses for the year in this once shot :wacko:. Anyway, still waiting for O :coffee: & waiting :sleep:. It will get here soon

Have a great day all :hugs: & :dust:!


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium - we cross-posted. MAJOR good luck today with the RE, hun & hope you get good news only! :thumbup: Intralipids weren't covered due to TTC/ART related (even though I'm not doing ART?), although I haven't double-checked that, but the whole thing - meds, supplies & nurse coming out is only $150. You only need it once pre-Ov (about 5-7 days) & then 4-5 weeks gestation if BFP. I also now do 4-days of roids post-Ov (Medrol Dospak) to handle any Immunes issues "just in case" (my NK cells were borderline).

Yes please let us know what happens! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

hope everyone had a nice weekend....:flower:

Firebaby - I'm sorry for BFN.... :hugs: EPO hasn't delayed my cycle either but I did have to take a while before I noticed an increase in EWCM.... GL to you!

Mirium - Listen to your DH's advice!! :thumbup: GL with your RE app't today!! I hope it all good news.... :hugs:Yay for wanting to start FF next month - I recommend it... :thumbup:Hope your soreness leaves you soon!

Lils - so happy that you had a great time with your sis and her hubby.... :thumbup:sounds like you had a blast! What??? your sickness is back? :saywhat: Probably all that vino trying to get out of your system perhaps?? :sick::sick: You need some serious rest girl!:sleep::sleep:May ov arrive soon!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Pad- how are you today hun?:hugs:

Purps - feeling ok today hun?:hugs:

Chicken - GL on your bloods today.....:thumbup: fx for you that progesterone is nice and high...:hugs:

Owl - how are you chick?? :hugs:

Grkprn - starting to worry about you??? :shrug:are you ok???:hugs::hugs:

Just a quick one - nothing much to report today....

Hope everyone has a great day and hope the MIL's and (not-so-nice) Mom's are behaving!! :grr::grr:

Luvs and hugs to all!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, *Lil*--thanks for taking on wine for the whole team! I've been trying to cut back again, in the hopes that I'm gearing up for O, so it's good that other folks have been taking up the slack. Hope you feel better soon!

*Pad*, I guess no news is good news from your end!

For you ladies revving up your EWCM, I took Guaifenesin as described in TCOYF the month of my BFP. It worked WONDERS! I really think that was part of what got the BFP for us. We were already using PreSeed, so I think that combination worked well. 

*Nessaw*, I'm beginning to think there are no good portrayals of TTC or early pregnancy anywhere in the popular media! It's really frustrating! FX for good results of your appt when it finally comes!

*Dashka*, your chart DOES look great! How are you feeling? 

*Mirium*, good luck for your appointment! 

Sorry for anyone I'm missing. Still a bit overwhelmed here.

AFM, I got a notification from my phone that today was the appointment for my first scan. I apparently forgot to delete that appt. :cry: Very sad reminder. As it happens, I'm STILL bleeding, so I called this AM to make an appt for tomorrow to find out what's going on. I'm really scared they're going to give me medication that will postpone the TTC process even further. But, I've officially been miscarrying longer than I was technically pregnant, so I probably should take whatever help they will give. 

Here's my chart:
My Ovulation Chart
Anyone have any advice on what to expect? 

PS. Ignore the cross-hairs. I'm sure that's a bunch of codswallop.


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies,

Pad - thinking pink for you :flower:

Nessaw - ugh on long appt wait times... that can be so frustrating....

LadyH - So happy to hear things are going well :flower:

Dash - ohhh apple picking sounds lovely!! What are you going to do with all of the apples? Caramel apples, apple crisp, apple pie? mmm... 

Fire - EWCM month sounds like a great idea! I've been taking EPO and haven't noticed late ovulation. Green tea and whole fat milk are also supposed to help with EWCM.

Mirium - ya, sometimes statistics can give us a ray of hope... :flower: Hope your post-op appt goes well today. I know what you mean about exercising too hard when you're not supposed to! It's so hard not to go full force when you just want to get in shape (and I've hurt myself one too many times going strong after a break when I should take it slower!!!). Make sure to take care of yourself and be gentle with those workouts! :)

Lils - LOL the wine sounds lovely!! Hope you can get some more rest this week and kick the cold out where it belongs!! :hugs:

Pebble - Oh I'm so sorry that your calendar reminded you but glad to hear you'll be going to the dr. I hope the bleeding slows down soon. Take some deep breaths. Lots of :hugs:to you.

Hi to all the other ladies here and hope you have a good week.

AFM - Finally got a +OPK on Sunday. Did some BDing this weekend and just hope we caught the egg this time. I'm pretty tired today and really wishing it weren't Monday. Bleh. On a positive note, went shopping for some new clothes (like the clothes, but I really don't like shopping...) and went out to dinner with friends on Saturday so that was nice.


----------



## purplelou

Ladies...I think I am loosing my marbles! I am 100% sure I posted here earlier to you all.... And now the post has gone! Or maybe I didn't post?? Very odd!

Anyway getting myself ready for bed now, so I won't do a massive post now, but I will send you all loves and :hugs: and will catch up tomorrow xx

Oh and ps. Yes I know it's super early but both me and dh were up till god knows when last night as the dogs were playing up...but thats a story for another time, so I am planning an early night and a nice cup of tea in bed xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Oh and pebble...Hun, I am so sorry you got that reminder, big :hugs: 
Definitely see your doctor though, I don't think there would be any reason that you HAD to take any mess which would stop bleeding but might delay O....but he might want to do a little scan to check there everything is ok inside xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Please please please... ladies... someone remove the haywards silver skin pickled onion jar from me now... I bought them tonight at 6pm and it is now 9pm and i have eaten the whole jar and drunk all the vinegar... bad bad bad me...

Lils feel better soon chickie.... xx Your Dad sounds an absolute love... awww how wonderful x

Dash happy cider drinking! Love the piccies on FB hun xx BTW my Mum is over in Canada at the moment! Hahaha you get her for the time being!!

Mirium good luck at the appt and Chicken hope your bloods come up good for you x

Purps! Nice to hear from you! You had me worried.

Nee... pah to long waiting lists!

Pbl that is crap... what a horrible thing to happen...

Moon it sounds like you had a pretty perfect weekend to me!

Went back to work today and I am absolutely exhausted... feel crappy... work offered me part time hours until everything is OK... I said no at the time, but I am now seriously reconsidering...


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> Please please please... ladies... someone remove the haywards silver skin pickled onion jar from me now... I bought them tonight at 6pm and it is now 9pm and i have eaten the whole jar and drunk all the vinegar... bad bad bad me...

:sick: :haha::haha:

where's your ticker? :growlmad:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Butterfly... I am still not friends with the ticker! Am refusing to back down to its demands to be put on show! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

padbrat said:


> Awww Butterfly... I am still not friends with the ticker! Am refusing to back down to its demands to be put on show! LOL

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - yeah, I'd easily blame it on the vino except that DH got it back too - same symptoms & he didn't drink :shrug:. I am not sure what is going on w/O this month. I have dried up (even tho using all the bells/whistles) & FF says I am no longer fertile. No O in sight yet & not sure humpty-dumpty is going to take his usual fall this month...:nope: My temps are prob all messed up from this virus-alien thing I have, too, so I have no frackin clue.:shrug: They are like - steady this month - no roller coaster action? But your chart is lookin good! :winkwink: I did get my Rescue Remedy last night, too - yay! :thumbup:

Pebble - So sorry about the sad reminder...:hugs: The u/s appt got me too last 2 mc's.:nope: good luck at the Dr's & I am really glad you are going. That is way too long of a bleed IMO :nope:. Hope it ends asap! Also, not sure what's going on w/chart but it shows you are pregs - is that supposed to be +OPK instead or were you testing to see if hcg is out of your system? :hugs:

Moon - Dinner w/friends is a nice pick-me-up. I look fwd to it every Fri night :thumbup:. I also hate shopping, how utterly manly of us! :haha: Yay for +OPK & bd sessions! Your timing sounds great so hope you caught it this month!!! :dust: 

Purps - aw, you are so tired you are losing your mind!:wacko: Hope you got lots more :sleep: last night & feel better today. :flower:

Pad - ooooh, if your budget allows, I'd take advantage of that PT opportunity! :thumbup: Especially given your past circumstances? :shrug: Yes, my dad is a trooper. He has all girls, so no girlie thing is sacred w/him. :haha: And of course he has to be mom & dad now... Hope you feel better soon - you are probably off by now so get some R&R :hugs:

BF - how's that back feeling chic? Love the avatar! My fav season...

AFM, I am noticing a pattern just these last 3 months. I usually start freaking out around CD19 bc I think that I am not going to O or I'm not going to catch it. Probs bc (a) I don't always get the heads-up from OPK, (b) my O ranges from CD18 - CD23, (c) it is a struggle w/DH every single month despite his promises that he will cooperate, (d) bc of that struggle, DH is now getting perf anx which makes us both work extra, extra hard & puts strain on our relationship :cry:, & (e) it is the only thing that is absolutely required for TTC & that I can actually do something about. :shrug: There it is - in a nutshell. The 2ww is nothing compared to O time (or non-O time :growlmad:). And with us both having high anxieties & anger come up around O time, I feel like we cannot possibly conceive under such conditions & who would want to? (me) :cry:

I should have this down by now being a reiki master & all, but controlling my emotions & fears that come up is not something that has ever come easy for me & probs never will. But, I'm sure even the Dalai Lama has moments... :shrug: I am bummed out today so thanks for letting me rant... I am just feeling like this is not going to happen for me - ever. No matter how hard I try... maybe I should just give up this ridiculous dream. :( 

:hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Oh Lils...regarding the stress around ovulation and DH feeling pressure - not you alone hun. I've been there. Also, I've been feeling under the weather too. Don't worry. I will come back to post again. I am at work now.


----------



## pbl_ge

No, it's a pregnancy test. Apparently the little bugger has clung on as an ectopic! Going in tomorrow to see if I need surgery. No real clue what's going on, but I'm really worried that the fact it's gone on this long means I'll lose that tube. :cry:

Anyone here have ectopic experience?


----------



## dashka

HI Ladies,

Lils - oh hun....I'm so sorry you are feeling so down :hugs::hugs: It looks like you had lots of EWCM for several days and could it be that you ovulated on CD 17 or 18th and just missed the short window for opk showing? You BD'd around that time it seems so my money is on that :thumbup:.....Plus it looks like your temps weren't taken at the right time those days -so you never know you could already be in the TWW....:hugs::hugs: so hang in there chickie!!:kiss:
I know what you mean about DH feeling too much pressure - performance anxiety when you keep saying ...'i think it's time'... it's natural of course -I have to bite my tongue sometimes as I really would like to say things but I know it's not going to help the situation IYKWIM :blush: I have many cycles where we have BD'd a few days before and then when it's the exact right time - there are 'issues' down there IYKWIM :blush: It's so freakin' hard hun - I wish we didn't have to go through this shit and we could just enjoy things... but sometimes if you leave it to chance - the opportunity is not there and DH almost waits for me to tell him when now.... which I know is awful and I hate being the one to "initiate" it all the time. Just wanted you to know you are not alone. :hugs: You have come so far hun and I hope you don't give up - I know you will get there and if you think it's too hard re: DH - perhaps giving IUI a try will help? Take some of your Bach Flower Remedy now!!! it's a good time...:hugs: Things will work out don't worry ....

P.S - Your Dad sounds fantastic....:hugs::hugs:

Pebble - sorry re: your phone message - must be so hard :hugs::hugs: GL at the doctor's today and hope you get some answers....:hugs::hugs:

Moon - we didn't get too many apples and the ones we got aren't great .. but we'll most likely just eat as and if I can find some time will make an apple crisp (so much easier than making apple pie - no crust!) FX you caught that eggy this month!! :thumbup: Welcome to the TWW and yay for new clothes!:hugs::hugs:

Purps - oh hun - you sound so tired - please get some rest hun....:hugs::kiss:

Pad - pickled onions again ????:sick::saywhat: Oh hun - drinking all that salty vinegar can't be good for anyone.... please STEP AWAY FROM THE VINEGAR!! :haha::haha:you are going to give yourself major candida problems.... (digestively) If you are experiencing any gas problems the vinegar will make it worse.... Yay -re: your mum in Canada now - where is she? Yes the part-time hours sound like a GREAT idea..... I think Padette would agree....:winkwink::winkwink:

Mirium - how was your appointment yesterday? :hugs:

Hello to everyone I didn't mention....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - I'm 9DPO today and feeling like PMS symptoms are definitely here... :nope:started noticing yesterday -a few cramps here and there.... and today my back is aching, and so bloated ... argh.... I think I'm out before I even get to test.... :grr::grr:will hold out until Friday or Sat to test but I'm pretty sure it's going to be the usual crap ..... Holding on to the tiniest bit of hope that I won't have to do IVF as this is my last month trying natural... but it's highly highly unlikely....


----------



## dashka

pbl_ge said:


> No, it's a pregnancy test. Apparently the little bugger has clung on as an ectopic! Going in tomorrow to see if I need surgery. No real clue what's going on, but I'm really worried that the fact it's gone on this long means I'll lose that tube. :cry:
> 
> Anyone here have ectopic experience?

oh Pebble - so sorry to hear ..... I hope you won't need surgery... I am praying for you .... and sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

pbl_ge said:


> No, it's a pregnancy test. Apparently the little bugger has clung on as an ectopic! Going in tomorrow to see if I need surgery. No real clue what's going on, but I'm really worried that the fact it's gone on this long means I'll lose that tube. :cry:
> 
> Anyone here have ectopic experience?

Oh no honey! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I have never had one but I know of people who have & my little sis had one (she passed hers in ER). Often they can give you methotrexate (sp?), or they can remove laparoscopically? There are some instances where they have to remove the tube, but I am hoping, hoping, hoping that it can be removed in a conservative way & that all things remain intact.

Ugh & here I am complaining about ovulation...:nope: Please let us know how it goes as we will all worry about you until then. Sending you :flow:'s & big :hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dash - Sorry about the delay. I trained as an aromatherapist about 15 years ago and had my own business for about 4 years but then decided to go back to uni to study occupational therapy. I still bring it into my daily practice though and find it really useful for people with anxiety. You say you use orange flower? On the bottle does it have the latin name? It could be sweet orange, bitter orange, seville or mandarin or tangerine. They are all different. Apricot kernel oil is fantastic for your skin use it as much as you like.
As for the inhaler, personally I wouldn't, the lining of your nose is very delicate and in normal dilution it would be a terrible irritant, so I would say they have diluted the oils so much that they probably would be much use. I'm always very sceptical of premixed oils. Mix the oils yourself, and put them in a spay bottle and spray it onto your wrist. It is more important that the oils get into your blood stream than your brain. I'm happy to help you with measures.

Lils, Essential oils always need to be diluted (well not always but I wouldn't recommend it unless you really know what you are doing. There are only a few oils I don't dilute and that is only is certain circumstances) It should say on the bottle if it is already diluted. It should also say what it is diluted with. (which carrier oil) Hope you feel better soon hun:hugs:

Pebble, Thinking of you honey :hugs:

Pad, really :wacko: You look after yourself honey and don't work to hard. :hugs:

Hi to all :hugs:

AFM I'm 10 DPO and had my bloods done yesterday, Should get the results tomorrow. I had a look on the system today (advantage of working for the NHS) and they were just waiting for the medic to check them, So should be ready tomorrow :wacko: But while I wait I'm doing some serious symptom spotting, I've never had a month like this before. On 8DPO I had what looked like EWCM, then today it is creamy but a little bit yellow. I have also been having some very strange stomach pain, not cramp but like a poking just the the right of my belly button. I have also been suffering with acid indigestion since 7DPO. Is any of this positive?


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium - thanks honey. That makes me feel better :flower:. yes, please come back & give us the poop!:thumbup:



dashka said:


> Lils - oh hun....I'm so sorry you are feeling so down :hugs::hugs: It looks like you had lots of EWCM for several days and could it be that you ovulated on CD 17 or 18th and just missed the short window for opk showing? You BD'd around that time it seems so my money is on that :thumbup:.....Plus it looks like your temps weren't taken at the right time those days -so you never know you could already be in the TWW....:hugs::hugs: so hang in there chickie!!:kiss:
> 
> I know what you mean about DH feeling too much pressure - performance anxiety when you keep saying ...'i think it's time'... it's natural of course -I have to bite my tongue sometimes as I really would like to say things but I know it's not going to help the situation IYKWIM :blush: I have many cycles where we have BD'd a few days before and then when it's the exact right time - there are 'issues' down there IYKWIM :blush: It's so freakin' hard hun - I wish we didn't have to go through this shit and we could just enjoy things... but sometimes if you leave it to chance - the opportunity is not there and DH almost waits for me to tell him when now.... which I know is awful and I hate being the one to "initiate" it all the time. Just wanted you to know you are not alone. :hugs: You have come so far hun and I hope you don't give up - I know you will get there and if you think it's too hard re: DH - perhaps giving IUI a try will help? Take some of your Bach Flower Remedy now!!! it's a good time...:hugs: Things will work out don't worry ....
> 
> AFM - I'm 9DPO today and feeling like PMS symptoms are definitely here... :nope:started noticing yesterday -a few cramps here and there.... and today my back is aching, and so bloated ... argh.... I think I'm out before I even get to test.... :grr::grr:will hold out until Friday or Sat to test but I'm pretty sure it's going to be the usual crap ..... Holding on to the tiniest bit of hope that I won't have to do IVF as this is my last month trying natural... but it's highly highly unlikely....

Thanks honey you made me feel better already :flower:. You know, since this cold, and being on meds, I have 2nd-guessed temps many times & sometimes took it 2 or 3x in a day & then just put in the one that made the most sense :blush: (I should be arrested for that! :gun: :haha:). I have also woken up at 4:30am & yadda, yadda :shrug: (hence the circles). I am going to treat it as if I haven't O'd & see what the next couple days bring & go from there. :wacko:. It would be super nice if I O'd earlier as I had mad-EWCM this month! :winkwink:

Yeah I hear you - we don't have the luxury of "chance" at our age! I am going to give all my egg-quality stuff time to sink in (so I can have the best chance) & then I'll do IUI if not pregs by then (maybe after Xmas?). I'm just really tired of it & just feel like what's the point, as I'm sure you (& many others) have felt many times over past 10 yrs!!! :nope: 

So sorry you are getting PMS symptoms already :growlmad:. You know me - I'll still hold out hope until the red stuff comes to town, but I know you know your own body really well, too. So, these are for you my Canadian friend: :flower::hugs::kiss::friends:

:hug:

P.S. - I'll try Bach RR after work & yoga class today... :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Chick - thanks for advice, re: oils! I think they mix w/veg oil for the products that can go directly on the skin. Otherwise they say not to put it on skin &/or to put it in a diffuser instead...

Your symptoms sound promising :thumbup: & I will keep everything crossed!!! :flower: Its so hard to tell bc so many "symptoms" can be other things, including post-O progesterone. I would even settle for my belly button turning green or something if there was just some way to let us know...


----------



## moondust7

:flower:Hi all

Pebble - Oh I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish I had something to share, but it sounds like Lils has some insight. I will hope that all goes well and will be sending all my thoughts with you. :flower: Big :hugs:

Lils - You know how hard those +OPKs can be to catch... and with being sick I'm sure it's been harder for you this month. I know how you feel about getting frustrated around O time and trying to BD at the right time, and then having high emotions with DH and dealing with performance anxiety... those have all happened to me (and I'm sure most of us here). I also start freaking out when I don't see the test line start to appear when I think it should. This month I was wondering if I should even use an OPK next cycle b/c of how it amps up my emotions and my DH's anxiety. I try not to tell him when I'm Oing but I think he figures it out and it doesn't help the situation at all. And I'm sure some of your emotions are even more elevated b/c you're not feeling well. Try to get some rest, drink lots of liquids, and if you can, rest on the couch and maybe watch some movies and be lazy. Treat yourself to some TLC. Lots of :hugs::flower:

Purps - LOL sounds like BnB was giving you a hard time with your posts, but hope you got a good night's sleep and are feeling more awake today :)

Pad - Part-time sounds like it would be great for getting all the R&R you want!! Lately I have been wishing I could go part time and I think I might at some point, although right now I don't really have a good enough reason to. Hope you can take it easy at work and feel better by the end of the day :flower: But no more pickle-juice. Even though it's totally delicious and hard not to drink it... :haha: :)

Butterfly - love love love your pumpkin avatar!!

Mirium - hope the appt went well and have a great Tuesday!

Dash - I know this is probably something I'm *not* supposed to say here, but I'm going to say it anyways: aren't PG and PMS symptoms pretty much the same thing?!? I'll keep hoping for you... it's not over yet until AF gets here! But I do know how mad I get when I start getting PMS symptoms, but still hold on to that tiny bit of hope!! Either way though, IVF is so close and for THIS month and NEXT month, here's lots of:dust:for you! :hugs:

Chicken - yes of course those could be positive signs! All of them. Seriously. Keep those positive, hopeful thoughts coming!! It's so much better to be hopeful than not. Hope the bloodwork gives you some good insight!! :dust:!!

AFM - I know this is probably ridiculous, but I really worry about timing. It seems like we BD before O, but then I worry that by the time O occurs, we either have BD'ed too many days in a row - the 3 days before/on the +OPK, and I worry that that makes it ineffective (maybe too low of a sperm count?), or by the time I actually do pop out an egg, I worry that all of the swimmers are dead b/c maybe I O too many hours after the +OPK. Ugh. Whatever. I guess it doesn't matter. And this month I didn't have that crazy, good EWCM like I did last month, so that's frustrating too. I'm considering not using an OPK next month. Last month without all of the stress (b/c we were preventing) I was so much more turned on (and so was DH) and everything seemed so much better, including the EWCM. Maybe that will be my plan next month if no luck this month. In any event, thankfully it's one day closer to the weekend :) It's a 4-day work week for me this week since I'm on the 9-80 schedule and this Friday is my off-Friday. Woot for that!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

I like the idea of my belly button going green, anything to make this easier. I have been able to refrain for POAS so far, I'm hoping to make it till Thursday but depending on my results tomorrow. If they are low I can't see the point.
I did have to smile when I went to buy my hpt, the supermarket that I use, randomly prints out vouchers for money off what you buy and it printed me £1 of my next purchase of tampax, I'm hoping it isn't a sign.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Lils honey you really have had a tough time of it recently :cry: And the whole BD/O thing is a catch 22 as you stress about when you will O and if you can catch it and the stress causes issues and the stress can delay O etc etc :hugs::hugs::hugs: Maybe take it easy for a month or so (I know, easy to say :dohh:) and then think about IUI :thumbup:

pebble I'm so sorry hon but also so glad that you have found out now and not later. My friend had an ectopic at a similar stage and she did not need her tube removing so I have everything crossed that you will be fine (physically at least) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

chicken, I like the sounds of your 'symptoms' - although I do frown on symptom spotting :trouble: as like someone said PMS and BFP symptoms are similar :dohh: but I just felt 'stomachy' when I got my BFP and that was it :shrug:

moondust if your OHs SA results are good in terms of numbers then every day should be fine but if the numbers are a little bit lower than normal then it is recommended to let them regroup - you could do every other day or every 36 hours if that is feasible :thumbup:

Sending big :hug: to all those that need it as there seem to be a few :cry:


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo... hello all... 

Lils poor hunnie... you have had a rough couple of weeks it is no wonder you are feeling out of sorts and down... plus your Hubby has been poorly too.. guess that doesn't help with the performance issues as well.... first things first chick, you need to feel better... end of story. Once you feel better then everything will come back into focus for you. You know the wierd thing, I did the CB monitor thing and the whole time I did it no bfp.... the month after banishing it to the back of the cupboard in a fit of anger and I get a bfp...... Alternatively try my drunk method... ONLY KIDDING!

Hey Dash... you know I am a FF dufus (as Lils can testify)... but it would be really good if you got lucky just like Carole and fell pregnant before your IVF... and like Carole it was a lovely sticky baby! FXFXFXFXFXFFXFXFXFFXFXFXFXFFXFXFFX

Hello chicken... I had a 21 day test... it came back low.... Dr said do you have a 28 day cycle and I said no.. she said then the test is a load of crap then (her honest words)... and I was pregnant! Here's hoping your results are good!

Pbl... OMG, what a shock. That is the last thing I expected. None of mine have been ectopic... but at least you should now get the help you need. All the best x

Moon... am so trying to stop the pickle juice... did another jar tonight... heavens it like an obsession!! Hubby said to stop as well... it reckons it will rot my kidneys... hell, what he can't see cos he is away won't hurt him I say hahaha! I would recommend every 3 days... that is what my Consultant told me so it gives the lil fella's a chance to regroup!

Hey Chicken.... hmmm the dreaded symptom spotting eh.. well, yes they are all possible signs.. and good ones... however, the only way to know for sure is test... so when is test day?? LOL

Mwah Butterfly!


----------



## chickenchaser

just a quick one as I'm at work, got my results as 8FSH and 16.5 LH still waiting for progesterone as they weren't able to see that on the resqest sheet they are doing it now. Any ideas, this was day 21 (well just over)


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies.

Pebble - sorry to hear about your ectopic there are lots of medical things that can be done compared with the olden days. It can be resolved and then lots of lovely ladies get pregnant! It must be worrying though - I am thinking of you.:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lils and :hugs:the snot sisters - my chart is up the creek too as you can see. So pleased to hear that you had awesome slippery dip EWCM for the little spermies!!!! on the upside of this!

I don't know where I am on ff. Im with Pad in the cant use a naughty adjective about FF - hmmm!!!! Don't know what I am doing either as can't wake up in time, fall back to sleep, get up and pee without thinking or forget to chart. I then have a thermometer which reads - you guessed it 97,70 pretty much all the time. Who knows where I am? 

Chicken and Dash - you have good signs dude!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting times!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Chicken who needs a quid off tampax!!! That's rubbish not a sign - bin it bin it bin it. 

Pad - pickled onions. Dude OMG. Why??????? Is this pica? Are you just a closet onion lover??????

moon - Im finding the charting and the waiting for the line to go positive hard after one little month. This is hard yakka

purps/dwrgi we miss seeing your lovely selves

all the other lovelies mwah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Moon - thanks honey, I am feeling a bit better today. :hugs: I know you defo understand trying to catch the OPK for us when you only have a 2-hr window (maybe) - its very unusual :wacko:. Really it just gives me that heads-up to get on it for sure, but I've considered just letting these run out & using my other symptoms & temps to rely on now that I've really got all that down. It shoukld be asy - every other day once EWCM starts until temp shifts, right? But when I get that smiley I go into the hard-selling mode on DH - I get crazy about it bc I can O right that day sometimes. Anyway, yeah every day is fine is no sperm issues, but if DH gets tired or its causing issues, you may want to go every other day from EWCM & defo have :sex: upon +OPK - that day & maybe day after. Hopefully you won't need to, but if BFN this month charting can tell you when you actually did O. For some its like 48 hours after, while others its the actual day of! Theoretically, sperm "can live up to 5 days", but that's like getting "up to 50% off" - usually there's only 1 or 2 random items that are like that & they are not even sure that 5-day sperm could actually penetrate an egg. I think avg I read was 1.5-3 days, so if you took the conservative 1.5 day method, defo :sex: at least once after +OPK :thumbup:

Chicken - sometimes people believe the opposite - they stock up on OPK's & tampons & then wham - BFP-ville! So, consider that one too :winkwink:. I'm not sure the FSH & LH are going to tell you much as the FSH is supposed to be done CD3 (actually usually called a Day 3 FSH): 

_Why do we measure the FSH level on day 3?
By measuring a woman's baseline FSH on day 3 of the cycle (we do it on day 2, 3, or 4), we get an indication as to whether she has normal "ovarian reserve". We are looking at how hard her body needs to "step on the gas" early in the menstrual cycle to get a follicle growing.
Therefore, if the baseline FSH is elevated the ovarian reserve (how many eggs are left) is reduced (sometimes the egg quality is also reduced)._

But that being said, I think some of the UK ladies have stressed that Dr's there don't put much stock in it anyway. Maybe your Dr tested it for a particular reason on CD21/22. Also be weary of google as the UK uses a different measurement & scale than US/Canada. GL & let us know what happens :flower:

BF - thanks honey :hugs:. You're right, it's a vicious little cycle we can get into isn't it? Maybe I'll take a break in October... or just can the OPK's altogether. It might be like losing my wooby tho & I might freak out more. :haha: (Mr Mom). Just if I start freaking out next month at the same time, remind me of this month & shoot me :gun:. :winkwink:

Pad - I did your drunk method Friday night when Sis, BIL & I polished off 3 bottles :wine: :haha:. Although that seems forever ago now & those :spermy: are probs long gone... maybe its just delayed this cycle. DH promised to come home for "lunch" today in case it is delayed (actually temps dropped this morning but not down to my famous 96.2 on O day that REALLY tips me off...). How you feeling hun, other than full of piss-n-vinegar (literally!) :haha: As long as you aren't putting the pickled onions atop ice cream, then I'd have to :sick: :winkwink:

DrH - hey lovely! I did notice your chart & you might have an easy fix. I remember in the height of your cold/sickness, you had those higher temps. If you go into the 15th & maybe even the 14th & check the box "discard", you may get crosshairs. :thumbup: i think you defo O'd the 18th its just that those sickness temps threw off your pre-O temps which makes FF think they are your normal temps & so no crosshairs 9post O-temps should be considerably higher than pre-O). I have to do that at times when I know I was sick or took a medicine that raises my temp dramatically bc technically I don't have a "fever" so I don't feel right checking that box, so I just check "discard" (right next to the temp box). Hope you are doing well & :dust:

Mirium - just waiting... :coffee: :haha:

Dashka - your chart is still looking good, hun. :hugs: Wonder why I'm suddenly craving apple cider? :winkwink: Btw, the Bach RR didn't work enough after 4 drops, so tried 8 bc it said "repeat as necessary" but didn't say "do not exceed ____ in a 24 hour period" - do you think there's limit or is it safe to keep going?

Asry & Fro - where are our preggers ladies & how are you? 

Purple (you OK?), Dwrgi (if lurking), owl (?), Ness, Pebble, HA, Twinks, FlyFL (?), Viccat (where did she go?), manuiti & any other lurkers :hi: & :hugs:

AFM - FF temps going down some today so maybe it son its way totally down. Had very scant EWCM today but I suspect its bc the double mucinex I took last night :haha:. i'm forcing that damn egg out if I have to! :gun::trouble: :haha: DH will be home for "lunch" today, so we'll see. I realized that today is technically CD21 so I'm, not really past my usual O, its just that my temps also have not plummeted & the abundant EWCM dried up days ago. Maybe tomorrow. At any rate, freak-session over. I'm "normal" now - HAHAHAHAHA! :wacko::fool::loopy:

Lots of love to my sisters :hugs: & :dust: to those in 2WW! OK, & :wine: for all! Its a little early here, but its a perfect time in the UK & even Australia...


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Pebble - I pray that your issue is resolved quickly and your tubes are left intact. :hugs: and :hugs:

Dashka - You deserve a lovely surprise/rainbow!!

Chicken - Fingers crossed for you!!

Lils - :hugs: and :hugs: This journey is putting us through the wringer. All the best this month. Recently, I stopped telling DH when it's ovulation although he would realize before the period is over. At least, he can't feel like he was pressured. Only recently, I figured I could probably get the job done without telling him. Time will tell. He would ask and I would dodge the question because I know he does not like the scheduled aspect of it so why is he asking? :) I never thought I would see the day when DH did not like the deed... :)

Moon - I absolutely get what you feel regarding both catching the OPK surge and timing BD. I swing on both sides of the pendulum. I worry about annovulation when the line doesn't seem to get progressively darker and sometimes, I get excited about catching the surge and the little pessimist in my mind says ''calm down. catching the surge is only the first step'' ... :) It sucks. Also, checking for the surge everyday gets stressful - too much work. Add to that - checking temps in morning. Anyway, it's what we have to do.. :). Regarding BD timing - I calculate our timing after & there's always that possibility that sperm did not meet egg but no one said it was black & white. Loads of people get pregnant everyday so we shouldn't worry... :)

Pad - Thinking Pink!!

Butterfly - Hello and :hugs: :hugs: 

Hello to all the other ladies

AFM - Of course, I met with my RE. He briefed me and showed me pics from surgery. He found some scarring around bladder & removed (I don't even know if that relates to TTC). He found some small cysts on ovaries and removed. He found some scarring in uterus (approx. 20%) and removed. No Endometriosis found. Dye was spilled through fallopian tubes and the dye flowed freely through one tube but flowed quite slowly through the other. In notes he mentioned 'phimosis' of tube. I said ''can this cause an ectopic if egg released from that side''? & he said ''possibly''. I did 2 prior HSGs during the past 16 months & both said that both tubes were open so I was disappointed however this morning, I found this statement in article online about spilling dye through tubes/HSG - ''Commonly one of the tubes fills and spills dye more easily than the other, a phenomenon known as preferential spill''. I am still scared about an ectopic though.

Usually after seeing my RE in a session like that, after all that I've been through - I just don't know what to feel anymore. I know, it was not really bad news but I just felt like waw...there's still no concrete answers. The RE said that he did not find anything major but multiple small things. The pics he showed me was interesting though. I could see how the organ looked better after he 'cleaned up'. I keep racking my brain to see if I missed something but I believe that's all he briefed me on. If there was anything else he found - he didn't mention it (needless to say... :)). I have started to feel fear regarding my uterus and cervical strength/competence. This is the second time I've removed scarring and I think about the D&Cs & HSGs & myomectomy to remove fibroids and this is my 2nd hysteroscopy. I think after a few days, I will just accept everything and forge on as usual. The RE advised me not to TTC this cycle, wait for next cycle - that was a downer because my clock is ticking... :). Anyway ladies, I apologise if my post is not uplifting. Have a great day all!!


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium - Yeah, i tried the not-tell-him part but when he flat out refuses to do it (& figures out anyway when its happening), I kinda had to scrap that one & just talk to him calmly, open & honestly. I had another talk w/him this morning while he joined my pwr-walk, hence the lunch date, but who knows how long that will sink in for this time... :wacko:

Oh hun, it never seems like any tests give definitive answers does it? It just sort-of narrows it down to a group of things to worry about, it seems, right? :wacko: But, I would take most of that very positively. The only thing you sound worried about is the partially blocked tube - can Dr open it up somehow? Also, just curious, do you notice a more delayed ovulation every other month (maybe through the slower tube)? If not, I wouldn't place your fears into ectopic pregs since (in my mind) the fertilized egg is still so small???

Thought you might like to know this:

OBJECTIVE:
To determine whether hysteroscopic adhesiolysis improves reproductive outcome in women with Asherman's syndrome and pregnancy failure.

SUBJECTS:
Ninety consecutive women who had undergone hysteroscopic adhesiolysis of intrauterine adhesions during a 5-year period. Only women in whom at least two previous pregnancies had ended with either a spontaneous abortion or a premature delivery accompanied by fetal or neonatal mortality and a hysteroscopic diagnosis of intrauterine adhesions were enrolled.

RESULTS:
Whereas pregnancy outcome prior to the operation was 18.3% term deliveries, 3.3% premature deliveries, 62.4% first-trimester abortions, and 16.0% late abortions, after hysteroscopic adhesiolysis pregnancy outcome was 68.6% term deliveries, 9.3% premature deliveries, 17.4% first-trimester abortions, and 4.7% late abortions. In women with two previous unsuccessful pregnancies, the operative success rate measured by delivering a healthy newborn improved from 18.3% preoperatively to 64% postoperatively. In women with three or more unsuccessful pregnancies the success rate improved from 18.3% to 75%. Successful outcome of adhesiolysis was observed in 61.9% of mild (stage I) and in 70.6% of moderate to severe cases (stages II and III) of intrauterine adhesions.

CONCLUSION:
Hysteroscopic adhesiolysis in women with Asherman's syndrome and poor reproductive performance contributes significantly to a successful reproductive outcome. (from NIH https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8934254)

I knew that scarring was a good reason for failure of implantation &/or RMC, but couldn't remember the %'s, so this made me smile when I read it so I had to share. 20% seems like a pretty fair amount to me, I might say more on the moderate side of mild-moderate? I know you want to TTC right away, but take it from me, getting immediate BFP after surgery & then mc'ing will make you sink even deeper :nope:. I just didn't know... I say take this break by treating yourself like a queen bc you deserve it! :flower:

And you post as much as you want, don't ever apologize! OCD or not :haha: (says the girl w/the ridiculously long posts!)

:hug:


----------



## Mirium

Quick post. Hey Lils - thank you so much although I just glossed over your post for now. I so look forward to reading it in it's entirety later. Info/advice is uplifting now. I just noticed that you caught my mention of 'OCD' in post although the same 'OCD' made me edit it out immediately after posting... :). Funny.


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, sorry I've been absent! It's flu season in work...and that means busy!!

Anyway I am reading everything!

Pebble how did you get on today Hun? So sorry to hear about your ectopic xxx

Pad omg pickle juice :sick: you mustn't be having any indigestion yet lol!

Lils I agree, I expect with you and dh being so poorly , you are probably both run down and that's why your chat (and body) isn't doing what it normally does xxx rest plenty and get well soon xxx

DrH is the snot better now chick? :hugs:

Miriam glad you got to see you re, it sounds things are being looked it which is great!

Dash I am keeping fingers crossed for that bfp like Carole had before you get to that ivf appointment xx


Huge :hugs: to everyone else twinks, ha, dwrgi, owl, chicken, nessaw Ladyh, asry, frols, Manu and everyone else I haven't mentioned yet xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium said:


> Quick post. Hey Lils - thank you so much although I just glossed over your post for now. I so look forward to reading it in it's entirety later. Info/advice is uplifting now. I just noticed that you caught my mention of 'OCD' in post although the same 'OCD' made me edit it out immediately after posting... :). Funny.

:rofl: You DID, didn't you?! :rofl: Well, I'm type A so that's why I caught your OCD comment! :haha: :loopy: That cracked me up, thanks...



Purps - Flu already wow?! Its barely even fall... I'm sure you get the shot right? I think they say all preggers/TTC should get it, is that your opinion? (Even if just TTC because a fever can be detrimental to blasto/zygote/embie if/when you do get one?). I usually do it because Lord knows i don't need another thing against me... :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

Yes, pickled onion juice... have to confess I have bought and finished another jar tonight... my name is Pad and I am a pickled onion addict....hangs head in shame...

Hubby reckons it will rot my kidneys... is that true?? Purps? DrH??? I truly don't know why... but I just can't get enough of them right now... and they can only be one brand... tried another and they just weren't good enough! LOL

Mirium I think the stuff that Lils has found is really promising! Maybe this was all a blessing in disguise? You will get over the procedure and get well and then bam! It will happen!

Drh.... me and FF were never friends... kept telling me I hadn't OV'd... FF was always a better friend to Lils and Dash lol

Lils hope the lunch time sesh does the trick... nudge nudge wink wink!

hey Purps... how goes the count down to feet up and nesting? Yep.. am getting heart burn, but I just can't quit my addiction lol

hey Dash how are you chick?

Hey Chicken

Pbl hope you are being looked after x


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
sorry haven't read anyone's posts yet today... had to leave work -feeling so sick (think it's flu - very sore throat, dizziness and achy all over....

I will try to catch up soon but just wanted to come on and say hello and hope everyone is doing well....:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Ooo there is loads of it going about chick... my friend I have just seen has a sore throat... hope you feel well soon!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Everyone..

Sorry about MIA. My father passed away unexpectedly. It has been very rough. I will try and catch up this weekend. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Can someone just give me a recap/cheatsheet for the past week or two? :sad2::hugs2:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies, and thanks for sending positive wishes and prayers and vibes my way. I think maybe it worked. I went to the doctor's and the ER's again today. They decided to avoid surgery for now, and to try to go the metho route. They'll monitor my HCG levels to see if the single round is working or if they'll do another and/or surgery later. The doctors said that there can be absolutely no :sex: until my HCG levels are near 0, as you don't want to have a new pregnancy in addition to residual ectopic tissue. They did not say what they used to, which was that you have to wait 3 months to try again. Apparently that is not considered necessary anymore. :shrug:

Both doctors were optimistic about chances for the future. I also talked to a chaplain there (Catholic hospital) who said that his wife had an ectopic and then a still birth followed by two healthy children. That was lovely to hear, although I suspect she was substantially younger than me.

Anyway, much gratitude to all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Pad, I love all kinds of pickles, and can totally see myself drinking the liquid, although I never have. I do worry that my love of kimchee could eventually ruin my marriage, as my husband can hardly stand to be in the same house as a jar. The fool--he doesn't know how wonderful it is!!!

Dash, I'll keep my FX that this cycle will work for you! If not, then perhaps the big guns of IVF will make it happen. :gun: Have you read up on acupuncture while doing IVF? Sounds like it can make a huge difference in success rates. In the meantime, hope you feel better.

Chicken, FX and :dust: for you!!!

DrH, did you just O? Looks like it! 

Purp, you're so close! How exciting! :happydance: I'm sure you've told the crew, but do you know the sex? And are you sharing it? Just curious. :flower:

Mirium, sorry your doctor's visit was so inconclusive. I don't have much to add, although I def get your fears about ectopics. I do not recommend these for a good time. :nope: :hugs: to you. 

Lil, it seems like you're gearing up to O. Get thee to the bedroom! :sex: Or wherever seems convenient. :winkwink:

Oh, and I'm still on :wine: duty. I've got you all covered!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Frols - oh hun - I am so sorry to hear about your father.
thinking of you and sending you a ton of :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

pad - I dont think the pickle juice will rot your insides - more likely preserve them lol!
I wonder if you are lacking in something so your body is telling you to have that?? 
I am thinking Pink for you! xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Pebble - thats good news about your follow up yesterday, I will keep fingers crossed for you that the methotrexate does the job and you are all recovered really fast!

big loves xxx

to answer your question....

Spoiler
oh and we are having a girl (at least the sonographers are 90% sure about that) but although I happily shared on here - in real life we are keeping it a secret!


----------



## purplelou

Lils - yes - it's the start of flu season here. we actually had our first "flu day" yesterday - walk-in clinic all day for flu vaccinations (and yes I did have mine :winkwink: - I always do because being a nurse I see a lot of people who insist on coughing and spluttering all over me!)so we did about 800 injections between use yesterday!


----------



## purplelou

dash - hun - get well soon lovely - lots of rest fluids and TLC are what you need!!
you take it easy now :hugs:

huge big loves to everyone Ive not mentioned xxxxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

Big hugs to you Fro :hug: I pm'd you also, so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## drhouse

fro - so sorry to hear. am thinking of you and yours. hugs hugs.


Other lovelies have assignment due... will write more tomorrow. 

love drh


----------



## tigerlily1975

Fro, I'm so very sorry to hear your news :hugs: My dad passed away unexpectedly in his sleep in January and the pure shock alone is a lot to deal with. Thinking of you, lovely.

Big, squishy :hugs:

C xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Fro, sending massive :hug: your way, I am so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelsmommie

Hello ladies,

Newbie here and I want to let you all know that this is a wonderful thread that has been started. I'm 41 and have been married for 1.5 years. My DH and I began TTC on our wedding night and got pregnant 8 months later on our own with the help of CLear Blue Fertility Monitor. Unfortunately my daughter went into fetal distress close to my 28 week mark and had to deliver immediately all due to the fact that my placenta stopped giving her what she needed. This also caused her growth to be more like 23/24 weeks rather than 28 weeks. She survived 2 days and sadly passed. :cry: This was 3 months ago and we are now TTC again. I feel the pressure because of my age and am so afraid that it may not happen again or that I may end up losing another child. UGH so frustrating! I know that there are plenty of women now-a-days conceiving and having healthy babies well into their 40's. I just pray to God I'll be one of them one day soon. :sad1:


----------



## Mirium

Fro - Accept my sympathy. I am so sorry!!


----------



## Mirium

AngelsMommie - Welcome. This is a wonderful thread. I pray that you are blessed with a little one soon!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Angelsmommie, so sorry for your loss :cry: and welcome to the thread :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Angelsmommie, I am so sorry to hear your loss - heartbreaking!
you will find a lot of support here chick
:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh no Fro! I'm so sorry honey! :cry: Don't you worry about catching up, we'll be OK. Spend some time with family, friends & loved ones & mourn how you need to :flower:. Just come back when you are feeling a bit better :hugs::kiss::friends:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

AngelsMommie - I'm so sorry for your loss :sad2:. That's so heartbreaking! Well, I wish you didn't have to be here, but welcome to our thread now that you are. I hope you get that sticky rainbow BFP soon, hun. We're all here for support. :flower:

Dashka - Oh no, not you too! Please take good care of yourself, get plenty of R&R & feel better soon darlin. :flower: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pebble - Oh good news. :thumbup: Well, lesser-of-3-evils news anyway...:nope: If they are starting out with metho, then they probably think its still very small. I really hope that works & good luck today. Sounds like you are in good hands with some nice doctors & chaplain. Let us know how you do :flower:

Purps - I don't blame you! :sick: (but I'm sure you are used to it by now!). Ok so since you said flue season has started & Dash almost simultaneously came on & said she has the flu, I'm taking that as a sign to go get my flu shot! Thanks :hugs:

DrH - Yay, you have cross-hairs now & you didn't even have to discard :happydance: GL on the assignment :flower:

Pad - thanks I'm trying here! :wacko: Yeah you & FF went a few rounds - & it wasn't cocktails :bodyb: :haha:. Its the thyroid thing - that & PCOS makes FF crazy. :fool: So pickled onion juice is like embalming fluid then? Wonder how that would work on the face... :haha: :shrug:

:hi: to everyone I haven't mentioned! Trying to close out the fiscal year-end cases by tomorrow. Idk if I'm really O'ing today, so I guess the next few days of temps should tell. I just have no faith in this cycle already, so I'm treating it as a "whatever" cycle... And I'm still belting out snot like the best of 'em :sick: Its now been 2 weeks, go away already! :grr: Although my Reiki Master-Teacher says colds cleanse the body. :saywhat: OK, then time to go cleanse somebody else now, thanks for everything! (Not!) :nope: :shrug:

Hope everybody has a great day -


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry pebble I meant to comment on your post too - good that they are not doing surgery and can try with the drugs first, will keep everything crossed that it works for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Froliky--it looks like we commented at the same time last night. I hadn't seen your posts. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

And, Angel, I'm sorry you had to go through that--I can't even imagine. You must be a very strong woman to be willing to try again soon! I can relate to the feeling that the advanced age gives us a ticking clock that prevents prolonged grieving. 

:hugs: to all. And :dust: for all who need it!


----------



## chickenchaser

froliky I'm so sorry honey, take care of yourself and don't worry about catching up. XXX

Angel, Welcome, you will find a fantastic support network here. I'm sorry sorry you lost your little girl. XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

12 DPO and BNF plus my test results still not back because the machine is broken, at this rate the blood will be no good and I will have to wait until next month to just get some answers.


----------



## padbrat

Fro I am so sorry... what awful news xx

Angel you have had an awful time... but welcome to the thread.

Pbl I really hope the med route works for you chick x

Chicken that is crap news... urgh how annoying...

Purps thanks for the pinkness.... 800 jabs.. wow!

Awww Lils... I can't believe you are still suffering with the snot monster...


----------



## dashka

HI ladies..

sorry I had to come to work today as it's been so busy (but still feeling crappy) - and have been trying to catch up -so almost there...

I've made my notes and will post later...(as it's time to leave work soon)

Thinking of all of you.....xoxoxo


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
sorry finally got a chance to get on here.....

Froliky - I am so sorry hun for your loss :cry::cry: It must be so difficult :nope: and I hope you are surrounded by loved ones.... :hugs:Sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Angelsmommie - you poor thing....:nope: what a heartbreaking story.... I am so sorry for your loss :cry: Welcome to our group and I hope that you will get your forever BFP very soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pebble - so glad you don't have to do surgery for now :thumbup: You must be going through hell not knowing :hugs::hugs: I hope the meds do the trick... Good luck hun :hugs:
Yes re: acupuncture -I am planning on continuing that for IVF for sure.... (was only going every 3 weeks recently)

Lils - I hope you are feeling better today.....:hugs: I think your idea re: Bding every other day from start of EWCM until temp rise is a good one:thumbup:.... I don't want to do the OPKs anymore either - although I am thinking that if the IVF doesn't work - I'm done with TTC.... I need to get off this rollercoaster and get on with life. I know what you mean about the freakin' fever/sick temps affecting the chart - this morning I plugged in my temp and it shot WAY UP on the chart - it was hilarious!!! then under "specifics" in FF -I said I had "fever" and "Illness" and somehow it magically adjusted it on it's own????:saywhat: Did you know it did that??? It didn't even make it an open circle either - it's a closed one? Anyway just thought I would mention for all the sickies out there!!! :haha::haha::winkwink:

One trick I've noticed about taking the Rescue Remedy liquid drops is when I put the 4 drops on my tongue -I take a deep breath before swallowing...and somehow it seems to relax or work better. And then continue to breathe deeply for at least 10 seconds. I have heard people using more than 4 drops.... but maybe it would be better if you spaced it?? Ie....by half hour....or something.... Not sure -but really good question!:kiss::hugs: I'm still praying that this is a good cycle for you :hugs::thumbup: Good luck on the fiscal year end too :thumbup::hugs:

Re: the Flu Shot - you would never catch me dead - getting one of those!:ban::ban: That is a whole other story - but let's just say that I know a lot of people who have gotten even more sick after getting one and people that were not usually prone to getting that sick. Also it's based on last year's flu strain isn't it???? That's just 2 of the reasons... Sorry if I'm offending anyone - that is just MY 2 cents....:blush::blush: So I'll take this bug and fight it off....:wacko:

Chicken - wow thanks for your aromatherapy advice!:thumbup: The orange oil I have is derived from the orange peel not the flower (sorry I got it wrong)- I think it's "Sinensis" (latin name) So that's sweet orange right? I though the inhaler going directly to the brain sounded a bit scary - especially when TTC...but to be honest - I haven't really used essential oils much in the last few years because I've been a bit paranoid.... except for lavender on tissue when I have a headache (sniffing it now and then seems to ease the headache or stress). I see that you did a test today and it was negative... Sorry hun :hugs: I hope perhaps it was early?? Good luck hun :hugs::hugs:

Moon - don't worry we've all had those fears about sperm not meeting egg at the right time - being there too early and what not..... It's what makes TTC so freakin' stressful :nope::wacko::wacko: and it never helps EWCM either.... I had to start using PreSeed cause I never had enough EWCM - (was just lasting a day) - but last few months it's gotten better with Evening Primrose Oil and drinking grapefruit juice before ovulation. We have been using PreSeed now for over a year and still nothing -so I don't think that is our problem - but you may want to try it (if you haven't already?):hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, HA, Purps, Asry, Lady H, Manu - Hi huns!!!! hope you are doing okay....:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dr.H - your chart is looking good so far :thumbup: Don't worry FF takes time to get used to....but once you are used to it it's easy (I just plug it in as soon as I get up -on my ipod touch (mobile app) and it's super easy. If I had to write it down somewhere I'm sure I would lose it or forget it.... Good luck this month hun!!!:hugs::hugs:

Mirium - I'm sorry your appointment with the RE wasn't what you were hoping and you wished there were more answers... But it sounds like they did 'clean up' a lot and I'm hoping and wishing that this will make all the difference when you are ready to TTC again.... It sounds like you have been through so much :hugs::hugs: If it makes any difference when I did my HSG...my 2nd tube took much much longer to spill out than the first one....I was told years ago that that side was probably blocked -but then when I did the HSG (with xray) he told me it was open... so the quote about there being one tube that is 'slower' makes sense!!:thumbup: Good luck hun!!:hugs::hugs:

Pad - how are you doing today - STEP AWAY FROM THE SALTY VINEGAR WOMAN !!!!:ban::ban: You are feeding your bad bacteria in your gut with what it loves the most (fermented stuff) -that is what I meant when I brought up Candida... You don't want the bad bacteria to outweigh the good bacteria.... Take some probiotic capsules at least!:thumbup:
Hope everything else is good ..... and when does DH come home??:hugs::kiss:

Hello to everyone I missed.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - my temp was way up this morning but FF corrected (as I mentioned) when I told it I had fever/illness in the 'specifics' section. I still have a bit of fever, but work so busy couldn't stay home.... Hope tomorrow is better cause I'm supposed to go to a concert tomorrow night. I really hope my sore throat is gone by then - never been to a concert when I can't scream! May be difficult :haha: 

Have a good day tomorrow ladies..... need to get some :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## purplelou

Dash - I never knew that FF altered your chart if you had a fever!! - clever stuff (and useful too) you should be home resting I think!! take it easy and dont be overdoing it! :hugs:

Pad - how are you feeling (apart from Pickled? :haha: ) Pink Pink Pink

Pebble - how are you getting on with the methotrexate?? hope its working for you :hugs:

Lils - yes - its time for the shot! hope that cold is gone soon chick xxx

Dwrgi - in case you lurk - miss you xx

Frols - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Huge loves to everyone else - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: (again there are too many lovelies on this thread for me to risk missing one out!) hope today is a good one for you all xx


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies...

Ok totally disregard what I wrote yesterday about FF adjusting your temp with fever!! What it actually did was totally take it out (without notifying me!) and I didn't notice until today when I plugged in today's temp that there was a dotted line (a day missed).... I guess I should have noticed by the CDays .. Oh well

Looks like I'm on my way out though as my temp went below coverline today :cry:12DPO so I didn't bother to test. May do so tomorrow just to waste some money.
This is the part of temping I can't stand... When you see that line plummet down.:cry::cry:

Hope u ladies are having a better Friday!! Xoxoxo


----------



## dashka

Hey there Purps I like that we can call Pad ---

"Pickled Pink" instead of the saying "tickled pink" :) :) :)


----------



## purplelou

dashka said:


> Hey there Purps I like that we can call Pad ---
> 
> "Pickled Pink" instead of the saying "tickled pink" :) :) :)

:haha::haha:



oh and bah!! to FF - i thought it was sooo clever for a while there! big :hugs: lovely xx


----------



## Lady H

:wave:just popped by to say Hi. Am lurking on and off still.

Frol...just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss :hugs::cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Just go a call from the nurse to say my bloods still haven't been processed and it will be monday now. I'm so angry. If AF turns up on time Monday will be CD3 so if I need to go and have CD3 bloods done it will be too late. Not happy.

On a plus side my temp is slowly going up, I don't know when to test again. 

PS Loving the Pickled Pink......


----------



## LilSluz

Aw, for crying out loud! Lightning struck as I hit "Post Quick Reply" - the exact frackin millisecond & the damn thing was lost forever... I'll try again:

Chicken - Well thank God you don't have to wait until next month bc that would be super-:grr:! I had actually commented on that chart in my lost post - the temp is just climbing, girl! :thumbup: You aren't out yet, my lil chickie-chickie. I would give it 2 days & then test again. My IC's didn't show up until 15DPO (when my Wondfo's caught it at 12DPO) so it really depends on the test & situation, so GL!

Purps &#8211; happy Friday lovely lady!!!! :happydance: Hope you are feeling well today!

LadyH - :hi: back atcha! I&#8217;ve been checking up on you :thumbup:

Dash - yeah FF throws out temps when you check "Fever", "Sleep Deprived" (less than 4 hrs) or Discard. Since a lot of sickness may not technically cause a "fever", I was telling DrH to hit discard instead. It really doesn't matter - they all do the same thing, but cool huh? Thanks for RR tips & I never get offended by your opinions on topics - its good to hear both sides of things & make up your mind that way, I say! :thumbup: And I don't blame you if you decide to exit the roller coaster. I set my "due date" to 3/13/13. If no sticky pregs, then I'm planning to live my life childless & go from there. I'll NTNP, but my dreams of adventurous traveling - on African Safari's & doing Machu Pichu & explore Peru ley lines & such WILL commence! And I suppose I shall explore some other life-purpose... :shrug: :hugs: I am hoping with everything, however, that you will not ever have to make that choice as this IVF is GOING to work!. LOVE Pickled Pink Pad! :haha: Good one! :thumbup:

Pickled Pink Pad (aka PPP, aka The Triple-P, aka P-Cubed for the math/science geeks among us &#8211; me included :haha:) &#8211; Hope you are feeling well, hun! Yeah, this stupid :sick: is still hanging around. I&#8217;m going to start charging it RENT soon! And it invited a very unwelcome guest, Mr. Cold Sore to come over & play yesterday :growlmad:. I&#8217;m going to have to charge extra for that! :trouble: Ugh, I feel like my nose is giving birth to aliens&#8230; :haha: Gotta laugh bc the alternative sucks! :hugs:

:hi: & happy Friday :happydance: to all of the other lovelies on here!

Idk if I&#8217;m going to last the day today at work, but I&#8217;m trying. I&#8217;m even working from home, but I&#8217;m sooooo :sleep::sleep::sleep: & my nose keeps going into labor. On positive note, I CAN work from home & am thankful for that as its saved me the last 2 weeks, it&#8217;s Friday or as Dwrgi put it &#8220;TFIF!&#8221;, it&#8217;s the end of fiscal year (thank God!) & maybe I finally O&#8217;d but we&#8217;ll see what the next couple days brings. I&#8217;m not hopeful at all this cycle though &#8211; late/dry/weird O, but oh well. I love October, so maybe I&#8217;ll have a Halloween conception??? :winkwink:


----------



## purplelou

chicken - just a thought - perhaps some of the FF clever ladies will help me out here - but I wonder if its possible that you Ov'd on CD 18??? so in that case i would test again in maybe 2-3 days??
I am probably wrong of course :wacko:


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.sorry not posted for a while been snowed under at school.

fro-so sorry for ur loss.x

angelsmommie-welcome.you've been thro a lot.hope you get bfp soon.

pebble-hoping everything works out ok.

hope everyone is doing ok.

afm cd 29 today.longest i've gone for a while.been having pre af cramps for over a week.can't decide whether to test or not.don't want to get excited and think this could be it when prob no ov anyway.but don't want reality to bite too soon!

have a lovely weekend.

vx


----------



## dashka

chickenchaser said:


> Just go a call from the nurse to say my bloods still haven't been processed and it will be monday now. I'm so angry. If AF turns up on time Monday will be CD3 so if I need to go and have CD3 bloods done it will be too late. Not happy.
> 
> On a plus side my temp is slowly going up, I don't know when to test again.
> 
> PS Loving the Pickled Pink......

Chicken - I was thinking the same thing as Purps..... perhaps you ovulated on CD18??? Mind you FF takes the other one as you noted the EWCM earlier... and you had 3 consecutive days or raised temps.... But it's always a possibility!!!

Good luck with getting you CD3 bloods and results too:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> hi ladies.sorry not posted for a while been snowed under at school.
> 
> fro-so sorry for ur loss.x
> 
> angelsmommie-welcome.you've been thro a lot.hope you get bfp soon.
> 
> pebble-hoping everything works out ok.
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> afm cd 29 today.longest i've gone for a while.been having pre af cramps for over a week.can't decide whether to test or not.don't want to get excited and think this could be it when prob no ov anyway.but don't want reality to bite too soon!
> 
> have a lovely weekend.
> 
> vx


Nessaw I'm crossing all limbs for you !!:thumbup::hugs::hugs: YOU NEED TO :test:


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw ...yes :test:


----------



## owl35

:hi: girls,

I haven't been here for so long being busy with work and stuff so I haven't had time to catch up. Just wanted to let everbody know that I'm thinking about you all even when I'm not reading and posting here :hugs: I hope everybody is doing well :dance:
I just had iui #3 this morning. So now it's time to wait again :coffee: Somebody please pick up my share of :wine: 

I'll try my best to catch up on everybody's story now! Have a faboulous weekend ladies! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils - :flower::friends:
you always know how to make me feel better.... thank you....:hugs: I loved your post (especially the part to Pad - about your nose giving birth to aliens :haha::haha:) OMG - you poor thing.... I can't believe there is so much stuff coming out .... Is that stuff you're taking for more EWCM creating more nose mucous -or what??:haha::wacko: I hear you re: having an 'end date' to this TTC madness... Travelling sounds WONDERFUL!!! I just wish I could use the $13,000 on a trip to Tuscany and tour of Europe rather than frikken' IVF.... but it is what it is and I don't want to have regrets....but good idea to have an end date:thumbup::thumbup:....I don't know yet what I'm dealing with but once I do - will have to create something similar....:hugs::hugs:

So glad it looks like you ovulated!!! hope the temps stay high.... looks like you had good timing !:thumbup: Yay for it being the final day of Fiscal year end!!!


----------



## dashka

owl35 said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> I haven't been here for so long being busy with work and stuff so I haven't had time to catch up. Just wanted to let everbody know that I'm thinking about you all even when I'm not reading and posting here :hugs: I hope everybody is doing well :dance:
> I just had iui #3 this morning. So now it's time to wait again :coffee: Somebody please pick up my share of :wine:
> 
> I'll try my best to catch up on everybody's story now! Have a faboulous weekend ladies! :hugs:

Hi Owl!!:flower:

nice to see you .... was worried about you.... wow you already did IUI #3 this morning??!!! Awesome.... have all limbs crossed for you hun....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

am too scared.don't want to trash the dream just yet.haven't got to a testing stage for a long time.each time its usually bfn and af the next day!might hold out til after the weekend.x


----------



## chickenchaser

I understand what you mean nessaw, I wish I hadn't tested yesterday. I'm going to leave testing for a few days an just keep hoping. 

Lils and Dash, I hadn't thought of that, just had a play with FF and if I take away the EWCM I get dashes on the 14. We BD on CD14 and 15 so I'm just hoping we have covered both. Will let you know ASAIK.

Hugs to all XXX


----------



## purplelou

Owl, ohhh good luck lovely, hope you caught that eggy!! Will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Dash do you mean Citrus aurantium var. sinensis ?

It is the peel but from sweet orange. A beautiful oil and great for your skin. I have used it for children as it is a really mild oil. Use it all you want but be careful about using it before you go in the sun, it will make you burn. X


----------



## Angelsmommie

nessaw said:


> am too scared.don't want to trash the dream just yet.haven't got to a testing stage for a long time.each time its usually bfn and af the next day!might hold out til after the weekend.x

@nessaw I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for for you for a :bfp: 

To all you lovely ladies, you have all been so sweet with your well wishes and kind words and am so happy to have become a part of this form and hopefully find some inspiration. :hugs: to you all!!! Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Angelsmommie

So I found that I ovulated early this time around on day 10 when I usually ovulate on day 12. My AF came 2 days early and I was done after 4 days rather than 5-6 days so I'm sure that was a contributing factor. In any case I'm in that TWW period and it's torture!!! 

A little bit of background with us TTC .... my DH has been sperm tested twice and we found that he has a low sperm count and his little soldiers are a little sluggish but luckily managed to get pregnant against these odds. BUT both times he got tested he/we were under a tremendous amount of stress. The first time his father fell ill and was near death and the second time he got tested (where the results came back worse than the first time) our DD had passed 2 weeks prior. I know that stress plays a HUGE factor with these results coming back as they did. Now we have an appt on Nov. 5 to go see a fertility specialist. I just pray to God that we get pregnant on our own as we did the first time.

I also went to see a high risk OB for a 'Preconception Consultation' this week and he told me that he would like for us to wait to TTC for 5-6 months in order for me to give myself time to physically heal although my regular OB said that we can start trying after my first AF. Physically I feel great. The night after my c-section I was up and about as if I never had surgery. I just don't want to waste any time ... I'm 41! It's been 3 months now and we have been TTC for the past 2 months but still nada. We'll see what happens in 2 weeks .... fingers crossed for a BFP! Happy weekend all!!! :D


----------



## nessaw

made it thro cd 30 with a trip to ikea and lots of lovely school work to distract me!!

love to all vx


----------



## dashka

chickenchaser said:


> Dash do you mean Citrus aurantium var. sinensis ?
> 
> It is the peel but from sweet orange. A beautiful oil and great for your skin. I have used it for children as it is a really mild oil. Use it all you want but be careful about using it before you go in the sun, it will make you burn. X

Chicken- that sounds like the right one I have 'sinensis' and it says from peel... thanks for the info! Do you think ok to use while doing IVF? - I am so paranoid that things will affect my hormones.....:dohh:


----------



## dashka

Nessaw, Chicken and Owl - I have everything crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Anglesmommie - My heart is still breaking for you hun.... you are so brave after all you've been through....:hugs: I have the same problem where it seems the last year my cycles are gotten shorter and I ovulate sooner -usually CD 11 (but the 'bleeding' comes out fast and furious -could be baby aspirin though?:shrug:) Anyhow - there are thin:hugs::thumbup:gs for your DH to take to improve sperm count/motility - COQ10 (about 300-400mg/day), Zinc (at least 30mg/day), Vitamin C, a good men's active multi-vitamin, Omega Fish oils, and ESPECIALLY GOOD is L-CARNITINE.... Now keep in mind that just like we need to take stuff 3 months to improve egg quality - guys need to take that long too to see difference in sperm quality (similar life cycle as eggs)...

Good luck to you - I am soooo praying that you will have some good news soon.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - sorry for my many separate posts today - only got 3.5 hrs sleep last night :wacko: (More in my journal about my exciting/frustrating night):blush: It was a night to remember though :winkwink:

AFM - :witch: arrived last night at 6pm....full force. So IVF here we come.:dohh: Now trying to figure out if I should go to clinic for scan/bloodwork tomorrow or Monday (as I asked for Monday morn. off work)... But if I count yesterday then Monday would be CD4 and I'm supposed to go CD 2 or 3.... I don't usually count the first day if AF arrives after 4pm - but it came on pretty strong/heavy (TMI)... :shrug:

Hope you ladies are having a good day :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - funny, I noticed the same thing as Purps & Dash- that you may have O'd CD18. Your chart is still looking really good! When you going to test? GL, FX & :dust:

Ness - we understand waiting so when you do :test:, GL, FX & :dust: to you too!

Owl - Oh,. come on IUI#3 - Sending major :dust:

Angels - :hugs: You are a very resilient young lady! I just can't imagine what you've been thru. It sounds like your body is trying to adjust & go back to normal - it may take a few months. Funny thing w/men is that their :spermy: can be totally wacked out & barely moving, but as long as it makes it into the egg, its fine as the egg will take over & do all the work (as usual - lol :winkwink:). I hope you get your sticky BFP - welcome to the 2WW! :dust:

Purps - :hi: Hope you are having a nice, restful weekend. :hugs:

Dash - :grr::grr::grr: That ugly, nasty, pimple-faced :witch: got my Dashka! :nope::growlmad: I'm so sorry honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:, please treat yourself well this weekend. I didn't know Sunday was an option, but yes I'd probs go Sunday if they are open? But, even if you don't, I'm sure CD4 would suffice too. I know I've done bloods on CD4 due to the same reason - AF came Fri. Oh, I hate that the biatch came.... but now I'm just a tad bit :winkwink: excited for IVF.:blush::shrug::thumbup: 
Ugh, Tuscany would be awesome too!!! :cloud9: 3.5 hrs :sleep:?! :saywhat: It sounds pretty juicy, so I'll venture over to your journal next :shhh::-k\\:D/

I'm still sick. Na, Mucinex just breaks up what's there & gets it flowing out of the body... But I've had a 2nd Reiki Master also tell it "that's great you've been sick 2.5 wks as its cleansing all your toxins & poisons out of your body". Hmm, now I'm sorta glad to be sick - maybe my body needed some serious cleansing to make room for _____? :winkwink: And that goes for all of you TTC sickies! :thumbup: Funny how a fw words can make you go from feeling completely horrible & down about being :sick: to "Yay :happydance:, I'm sick!". I like that outlook better :change: :mrgreen:

Big :hug: to all & :dust: for 2WW'rs! Btw, who took up the :wine: for us this weekend? BF, DrH, Ness?

(Oh - GreekPorn - ??? how are you?)

Pebble - hope you are doing OK & the medicine is working :hugs;


----------



## purplelou

Ladies I am crossing everything for you, there are lots in the tww! Angelsmommie, chicken, owl and nessaw.... Good luck ladies xxxxx

Dash ..I'm not sure about that! I would have always counted cd as the first morning of proper af....can you ring the clinic and ask? Does it make that much difference?? I am so sorry that af came at all though! :hugs:

Lils ...oh bless you, it's time this sickness left you alone, I think with everything that's coming out of you....you should have the best cleansed body ever!!


Pebble...how is everything going with you? How are you feeling lovely?

Pad... Pickled pink! How are you doing??:hugs:

Dwrgi ... Miss you!:hugs:

Big huge hugs and smooches to everyone else I've not mentioned (too scared to list everything in case I miss someone)


----------



## padbrat

hey ladies... 

I have had a Lils... and did a great big post to everyone yesterday, but I don't think it posted.... pah!

So forgive me if I forget anyone... you all are always in my thoughts ladies xxxx

Purps... one more week at work!! WAHEYYYYYY .... nesting nesting nesting!!!!

Dash you are so clever... pickled pink hahhaha! Love it!!! Hubby had to physically part me from the pickles yesterday and then hid them... I was distraught!!! So IVF is full guns ahead! Good... you have a plan.. you have the care... you have the PMA... what can go wrong??? Nothing!!! FXFXFXFFXXFXFFXFXFFXFXFXFX

Lils I think I love your reiki master... what a great thing to say! Yay for being ill eh! But still... is time for piggin cold to go! I too had a horrible cold sore before the cold came out... urghhh I hate them as I get them really badly with lots of swelling... I look like the elephant woman!

Owl FXFFXFXFXFFXFX for IUI 3! When is test day?

Neesaw good luck in the 2ww x

Angel I am so sorry you have had such an awful loss. I really hope that your body gets back on track soon, although I know from bitter experience that it usually takes me 6 month ish before everything is back to normal.

Pbl I hope you are doing OK chick x

Grk you OK?

Hope how you cooking chick? x

Chicken it is poop about them messing up your tests... hopefully you won't need them and you will get a lovely BFP instead!


----------



## chickenchaser

dashka said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Dash do you mean Citrus aurantium var. sinensis ?
> 
> It is the peel but from sweet orange. A beautiful oil and great for your skin. I have used it for children as it is a really mild oil. Use it all you want but be careful about using it before you go in the sun, it will make you burn. X
> 
> Chicken- that sounds like the right one I have 'sinensis' and it says from peel... thanks for the info! Do you think ok to use while doing IVF? - I am so paranoid that things will affect my hormones.....:dohh:Click to expand...

Theres no reason that I'm aware of. It doesn't have any effect on hormones and it isn't on any of my lists to not use during pregnancy even with caution. But if you are really unsure I would chat with your OB. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken, your chart looks great! What day are you planning to :test:? I'll keep FX for you!

Lil, I can't believe you're STILL stick! Boo! I get cold sores, too. They're terrible. Have you tried Lysine? Works well for me. 

Pad, did you know that a variety of pink pickles are available for your consumption? 
https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...g&biw=1070&bih=615&sei=QVNoUPSVO7SP0QHL1YDICA
Just a thought. :wacko: I'm so glad your LO is hanging on--how are you feeling?

Owl--I second pad's question. When is test date?

Dashka, GL tomorrow for pre-IVF tests! 

Angels, I'm with you--I wouldn't want to wait that long. That's a VERY long time to tell someone to hold off on TTC! 

Nessaw, is today FINALLY test day?!?! 

:hugs: to all others I'm forgetting.

ASF, today is officially my 35th, so I can stop living as a fraud among you. It's not much of a birthday here, as I'm on day 5 of the methotrexate, which is theoretically causing lots of cramping, fatigue, and bleeding. As it happens, I'm not bleeding, and have even stopped spotting, so I'm really worried it's not working. Sigh. I'm getting HCG levels tested tomorrow, then seeing my doc on Tuesday, so I'll know more then. Everyone please send cleansing thoughts/prayers/vibes/whatever in the direction of my tubes!!!!!

In the meantime, I am ALL OVER the :wine:.


----------



## nessaw

am thinking will wait til tues as i had ewcm 2 weeks ago today so if i did ov by some miracle then that shd be late.haven't gone as long as this since coming off the injection but remember over 30 day cycles pre injection.not getting my hopes up.thanks for all ur support.vx


----------



## purplelou

Pebble ...happy birthday chick! :cake: Sorry it's not your best one! I am keeping everything crossed for you that the methotrexate is doing its it's thing xxx


Nessaw ...I am holding my breath for you lovely! Please please please xxxx


Chicken ... Your chart DOES look fab! Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Lady H

happy birthday pebble!


----------



## chickenchaser

Pebble - Happy Birthday my lovely, sorry it isn't ideal. XXX

Lils - I can't believe you are still feeling under the weather, Do you need to get yourself checked out honey?

Nessaw - I really hope this month is your month. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Purple - you are so close. How are you feeling honey?

AFM - According to FF AF is now late, but after everyone's suggestion that FF may be wrong, I have had a play and got it to say I O on CD18. Just because I didn't want it to look like I'm late (It gets my hopes up). So I'm going to try and wait it out until Thursday. I will then be 2 days late (If I get there) and DH works late on a Thursday and I would rather test on my own in case it is negative. I'm still symptom spotting!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody! Just wanted to wish a few special people some good wishes (does that make grammatical sense??? :wacko:).

Just wanted to wish poorly Lils a healthy start to a new week, free of toxins and ych a fis!!! Big :hugs::hugs: to you, lovely Flo Ridan! xxx

Dash-HUGE good luck to you as you start the mad journey that is IVF!!! You will be fine, and I hope you get your dream come true! FX! xxxxx

Ness-hope that being late is a VERY good sign!!! :happydance:

Butterfly-have you finished your bunga low yet????? :hugs:

Purps-Oh Em Geee. SIX days till your maternity! That is amazing! I am so wishing you all the good luck in the world and that Baby Purplet just pops out, like a peabod from a pod!! Thinking of you, Axxxx

Chicken-hope that this is YOUR month lovely! Symptom spotting is a nightmare but I can well understand it!!! Good luck! :hugs:

Padster!!!! How are you lovely? Hope that LO is getting snuggly for a good long ride! Am keeping all my fingers crossed, Axxxx

Owl-big :hugs: to you lovely! :hugs:

Dr H-G'day! Hope that your little miracle is close! :hugs:

Twinks-:hugs::hugs:

Lots of love to everybody that I may have forgotten-I wish you all the best and lots of :dust::dust:

Dash-I may pop on your journal to see how you're doing. PM me through FB if there's ANYTHING you need to know, or for a shoulder, etc. You'll be fine. IVF is much better than people think! Good luck, Axxxx


----------



## dashka

HI ladies!

Pebble - Happy Birthday!!:cake: I'm sorry for crappy way you are feeling though.... I hope you are treating yourself to something nice to make it a bit special..... Good luck tomorrow with the test.... Fx for you and praying for your tubes...:hugs::hugs:

Chicken - your chart does look great!:thumbup: I'm glad you changed the ov date -that would make me feel better too.... Good luck hun!! and thanks for the essential oil advice! :hugs::hugs:

Lils - wow hun I can't believe you are still sick... Mind you my throat is still a little sore (but think my concert night didn't help the throat:winkwink:) I do like your reiki master's idea about 'cleansing' your body..... hmmm.... you do drinks tons of water too so you are really washing those toxins away.... Hey are you peeing tons too? or does it all come out from your nose?? eww... sorry gross :haha::hugs: Hey like your chart - you got your crosshairs!!:happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Purps - thanks hun - how are you feeling? One more week of work!!! YAY!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:

Pad - thanks for your kind words hun...:hugs: how are you feeling??? Glad that DH hid those pickled onions....:thumbup: :haha:Are you going on part time hours soon?:hugs::kiss: please take it easy...

Nessaw - you are so brave to hang on until Tuesday! :thumbup:.... I couldn't.... Good luck!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - we miss you!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - well I decided to go to clinic this morning (instead of tomorrow) and much more in my journal - but went ok - 13 follies there (does anyone know if any more can grow or is that it?) Don't know if it matters anyway -because they are forcing my AF to come again in 2.5 weeks - in the meantime I have to take b/c pill for 14 days and I start Lupron injections next Sunday... (and still wants me to continue baby aspirin)... They said if all goes well then the ER would be end of October - but too early to say now because things could change (if suppression doesn't work as quickly as it normally does) I go in next CD2 or 3 -but that should be in 2.5 weeks as only taking b/c pill for 14 days so AF should come shortly after....and then we'll discuss next steps... It was a bit overwhelming so I am nervous....


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi - we just cross-posted!!! Funny as I was thinking about you too and mentioned you in my post!
Thanks so much for your offer - I may take you up on that....:winkwink:

How are you doing??? How is school going? Are you enjoying things more?

We miss you!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Miss you Dwrgi and thanks for your kind words as always XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka-have never done a long protocol, but basically you're talking about ANTRAL follicles-resting follicles? In my experience, you WILL get more follies as the month goes on. On my March cycle, I had 15 follicles in total, yet my antral follicle count indicated only about 7 follicles. Correct me if I'm wrong, anybody. Anyway, I'm glad you went today and got the ball rolling. Procrastinating will only make it worse! :winkwink::winkwink: Good luck with it, and remember the protein and water!! And lots of diversionary tactics, otherwise you'll drive yourself mental! :haha: You know where I am, lovely, Axxx

Chicken-right back atcha, lovely lady!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> Dashka-have never done a long protocol, but basically you're talking about ANTRAL follicles-resting follicles? In my experience, you WILL get more follies as the month goes on. On my March cycle, I had 15 follicles in total, yet my antral follicle count indicated only about 7 follicles. Correct me if I'm wrong, anybody. Anyway, I'm glad you went today and got the ball rolling. Procrastinating will only make it worse! :winkwink::winkwink: Good luck with it, and remember the protein and water!! And lots of diversionary tactics, otherwise you'll drive yourself mental! :haha: You know where I am, lovely, Axxx
> 
> Chicken-right back atcha, lovely lady!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - thanks so much!!!:hugs: yes Antral (resting) follicles.... that's good to know...I guess the next CD2 antral follicle number will be more important anyway. Yes I need to drink more water for sure!

thanks hun.... how are you doing?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey dwrgi hon, hope you are Ok, good to see you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LilS, yay for being sick :happydance::haha: - or something! But yes, I can believe there is something in the cleansing stuff :thumbup:

Dashka, will have to pop onto your journal tomorrow, is past my bedtime already but still watching the Ryder Cup :happydance: anyway, boo for :witch: but yay for exciting IVF :happydance::happydance:

chicken, everything crossed, chart looking good :thumbup:

nessaw waiting for a :test: from you :coffee::haha::hugs:

pebble belated happy birthday :cake: :hugs:

:hi: hello everyone else, sorry too tired to remember :dohh:


----------



## Angelsmommie

dashka said:


> Anglesmommie - My heart is still breaking for you hun.... you are so brave after all you've been through....:hugs: I have the same problem where it seems the last year my cycles are gotten shorter and I ovulate sooner -usually CD 11 (but the 'bleeding' comes out fast and furious -could be baby aspirin though?:shrug:) Anyhow - there are thin:hugs::thumbup:gs for your DH to take to improve sperm count/motility - COQ10 (about 300-400mg/day), Zinc (at least 30mg/day), Vitamin C, a good men's active multi-vitamin, Omega Fish oils, and ESPECIALLY GOOD is L-CARNITINE.... Now keep in mind that just like we need to take stuff 3 months to improve egg quality - guys need to take that long too to see difference in sperm quality (similar life cycle as eggs)...
> 
> Good luck to you - I am soooo praying that you will have some good news soon.

@ Dashka - Thank you so much for your kind words. I have no other option than to be strong and brave. I know that's what my daughter would have wanted and I'm not going to let my Angel down. O:)

As for my hubby, he's been taking a suppliment called Fertil Pro for the past few months. (Fertil-Pro for Men is a unique combination of essential vitamins and minerals designed to improve sperm count, sperm motility, and sperm DNA integrity). I'm not sure if it will help but it's worth a try. We'll see what happens when we go see the fertility specialist.


----------



## Angelsmommie

LilSluz said:


> Angels - :hugs: You are a very resilient young lady! I just can't imagine what you've been thru. It sounds like your body is trying to adjust & go back to normal - it may take a few months. Funny thing w/men is that their :spermy: can be totally wacked out & barely moving, but as long as it makes it into the egg, its fine as the egg will take over & do all the work (as usual - lol :winkwink:). I hope you get your sticky BFP - welcome to the 2WW! :dust:

@ LilSluz - I have always been a happy positive person and know that this is what my daughter would have wanted for me ... for us.

You are right. The doctor did mention to my hubby that with his sperm being in the condition that it is, we can still get pregnant because it just takes one :spermy: to make it through so I have my fingers and toes crossed that just one little :spermy: soldier will find it's way. In the meantime I'm in the stressful TWW period. :dust:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi!! Big, BIG :hugs: :hugs: winging their way to you!! I hope you're doing okay, gorgeous!

C xx


----------



## purplelou

Good morning lovely ladies and big giant :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone!!
especially for Tigerlilly and Dwrgi - miss you ladies !!

hope everyone is having a good day?


----------



## drhouse

Dwrgi you are back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of retirement we missed you.
Ive been crap too, the computer has been on the blink I had to get another, and I just cant face typing on the ipad. Its soooooo sloooooowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But Ive been reading very word girls!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just cant post a shortie and not keep up with the TTC 35+ girls!!!
Purps  you are almost off work for 6/12. So pleased for your girlfriend. I know it must be hot, hard and sleep is a thing of the past. Im so excited for you!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Angels mommie, welcome!!!!!!!!!!!! You are on the very best thread. Your positive vibes will bring baby dust !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tiger  I saw you on line just now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you and DH are having lots of special time together. Next year will be busy!!!!!!!!!
Butterfly how goes the renos  is there light at the end of the tunnel?
Nessaw and Chicken, wishing you very best of luck for testing week!!!!!!!! Ill be testing on Thursday too. Am crossing everything for you. Chicken your chart looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!Sorry Lils, Ive not been allowed any wine for days. DH wants me to wait in case I am. Yip! Sorry youve been so sick. Its rubbish! Did you see your doc?
Lady H you are now eight weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Crossing everything for you and pad. I can smell the pickles from her girlfriend!!!!
Pebble  I hope all is going well with your journey. I am thinking of you. Happy birthday, no were never a fraud a special invitee!!

Twinks/Owl Hugs hugs

GK porn if you are reading - I am thinking of you .


DASH  I am now stalking your journal! I know you are nervous but you are very very deserving!!! Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And any of the other lovelies that I have forgotten, hugs hugs.


----------



## purplelou

DrH - your chart looks good so far! see you can really see the temp rise after ov :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Angelsmommie - glad to hear that your DH has been taking FertilPro ! Also really helpful in addition to that would be CoQ10 and L-Carnitine. So you can keep that in mind if his next tests are not at the level you want.:thumbup: But hopefully they will be! Good luck!:hugs:

Tiger - so glad to see you on here!!:thumbup: Hey I noticed the last line of your siggie says you are doing IVF/ICSI in 2013!!! Yay!! Does your DH have to do a procedure before that? Good luck hun!:hugs::thumbup:

Dr. H- thanks hun! re: follies -- too early to say follies grow now as I have to get another AF before which means we may be dealing with different set of follies in a few weeks? I don't know I'm guessing...:shrug: Taking b/c pill right now and start suppression drug Lupron and should get another AF in 2.5 weeks.
Your chart is looking good - you are getting the hang of FF -see!!!:thumbup: you got crosshairs....:thumbup: Good luck testing -but won't Thursday be too early for you to test - as I see you are only on 6DPO today? Anyway -good luck I really hope this is it for you!:thumbup::hugs:

Butterfly - I have to get over to your journal.... how are you doing... I love your pumpkin avatar:thumbup: :hugs:

Lils - how are you feeling today hun???:hugs: I hope this week at work is a bit better?:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - still missing you tons....:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Grkprn - I really hope you are ok hun.....:hugs::hugs:

Purps - how are you feeling -whooo hooo last week of work!! YEEHAW!!:hugs::kiss:

Hello to all our other pregnant ladies!! :flower:

Dr. S - how are you doing if you are ever lurking??? Wonder about you a lot...


AFM - started b/c pill last night and today have a bad headache :wacko:- not sure if it's related but probably is.... I did get some sleep finally (as both Friday and Sat nights I only got 3.5 hr each :wacko::sleep:) Still feel really tired today though :sleep::sleep::sleep: I'm trying to sniff my 'relax' essential oil blend (to help with headache) but the lavender in it is making me even more sleepy....:sleep::sleep: 


Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't mention !!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## owl35

Hello lovely ladies!

You girls are stressing me out - I can't catch up and keep up with all the posts! :haha: :hugs:

nessaw - :test: I can't believe your willpower! That is impressive! 

lil - I'm so sorry you are still sick. My cold hung around for forever too! I hope you feel better soon!

pebble - Happy Birthday! :happydance:

dwrgi - :hi: so nice to see you again! Missed you! :hugs:

dash - honey, good luck with your IVF prosedure. :hugs: I'm going to follow your story closely since I will do IVF probably next year January/February. Why are they forcing AF to come again in 2 weeks? I wonder if I will ever understand all the science that goes into IVF... 

:hi: chicken, mirium, purps, tiger, angelsmommy, drH and everybody else I missed!

afm, my beta is on Oct 12. We decided that this was our last IUI and then we'll be taking a break until we can do IVF. I can't handle the emotional roller coaster anymore. We'll be going to Germany for Christmas to visit my family and I just booked a ticket to visit my friend in London while we are there :dance: I'm so excited. And then, when I'm back and my batteries are recharged, we'll give IVF a try. New year new luck, right? :winkwink:


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!! Happy October!!!! I wish there were a pumpkin smiley-face I could put here! 

Sorry for taking a few days off in posting here - I did pop in and read the threads. I took Thursday off work for some stress relief. It was a super stressful week, and I have so much sick leave saved up because I never use it, so I decided to finally use a day. Friday I had off of work, so I had a 4-day weekend, which was greatly needed.

Angelsmommie - hi and welcome! This thread is wonderful for support.

Pebble - Happy Birthday!

LadyH and Pad - hope you're both doing well!!! 

Nessaw and Chicken - baby dust to you both this week! The end of my TWW is Sunday... hope we all get some nice surprises!!!

Dash - Good luck with your journey coming up! 

Lils - hope you're finally feel better and are getting some much-needed rest!

Butterfly, Dwrgi, Owl, Tigerlily, Purple, DrHouse, and anyone else I missed - hi ladies!

AFM - I am doing some major symptom spotting (sore boobs, cramps, headaches, nausea, emotional ups/downs etc.). I just hope they're the real deal and not just wishful thinking (like all the other months). I'll test this weekend or get AF.... Hope you're all having a great October 1.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just a quick one to update you. The nurse called me this afternoon to say they have my blood results but couldn't tell me over the phone and that she had booked me an appointment for 7.30 tomorrow morning. I really don't think this is going to be good news. Usually for blood result the GP just gives you a call back and if you need any meds or anything he just leaves the prescription at reception for you.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lady H

Not sure chicken, maybe it's good news? When was the blood taken?


----------



## chickenchaser

Last Monday, Too soon to detect a BFP I think.


----------



## purplelou

Aww chicken fingers crossed for you lovely xxxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Just tested and BFN, So confused :nope: Every thing looks so good. I'm DPO12 even if I take the later possible O. :cry:


----------



## dashka

Moon and Owl - Good luck!!!:thumbup:
(BTW -Owl your trip sounds awesome....let's hope you don't need IVF....)

Chicken - I'm so sorry about the BFN.....Your chart still looks soooo Good though :thumbup: that is strange about the doc wanting to see you ....:shrug:please don't think the worst - many docs often just want to see you as they don't get paid otherwise. I am praying for you that all is ok....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Tiger, just noticed the update in your siggie! :hugs: So what's the plan?


----------



## Angelsmommie

drhouse said:


> Angels mommie, welcome!!!!!!!!!!!! You are on the very best thread. Your positive vibes will bring baby dust !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so very much! I am so glad to be here. Looking forward to extending an ear and provide some comfort to those who may need it but most of all hopefully hear and share some good news! :)

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

chicken - so sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am hoping for a late bfp!!

Moon and Owl - :dust: fingers crossed for you both xxxx

huge big smoochy :hugs: and :dust: to everyone who needs it, to everyone else xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just a very quick one temp dropped this morning big time and progersterone levels have come back at 3.2. on day 23 on a a 31 day cycle.


----------



## drhouse

chicken

Progesterone lookhard to interpret. maybe one day early? should be reasonably ok. 

What units is it in?


UK data:

follicular: 0.6 - 4.7 nmol/L

ovulatory: 2.4 - 9.4 nmol/L

luteal: 5.3 - 86 nmol/L

Day 21 (day -7) progesterone <30 nmol/L suggests inadequate corpus luteum function.


----------



## drhouse

hiya lovelies


dash i think I am day 14 post ovulation. who would know. not ff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

chicken I am sorry that I forgot to say sorry about the bfn. I hope you are ok. 

I think I am due on Thursday for af. I will wait and see. moon you and I are almost cycling similarly.

owl, so pleased you are having some time off. good on you. when it becomes a nightmare or too much, even a month or two can be enough to get some space. there is a super post by basel, worth reading about his wife who gave up and then got a really bad tummy bug in thailand, when ..... you guess it after making the decision that life was good, got up the duff. while we cant use that to predict, at least reading the story made me feel better for about ten mins. sometimes in this game, any light is worth reading about. 

all theother lovelies, hugs


----------



## nessaw

Spoiler
hi ladies gave in and tested last night. bfp!!!!!"am still in a wee bit of shock.thanks for all ur support and wishes.am trying not to get too excited as early days.did the cb digi with conception indicator which said 3+ meaning 5 weeks pregnant.am going to test again on fri then cautiously cancel yhe appt at the fertility clinic which is next wk.i took my test stick to bed with me last night!!much love vx


----------



## drhouse

Nessaw hugs hugs hugs WWEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw -


Spoiler
OMG - chick I am so happy for you!! congratulations lovely!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
you have given me a big grin!


----------



## FireBaby

hi ladies! I've been lurking, but just wanted to come out for a sec and send nessaw some big sticky vibes.

I'll probably test on 21st, provided I Ov this month and get some BD in at the appropriate time :)


----------



## purplelou

FireBaby said:


> hi ladies! I've been lurking, but just wanted to come out for a sec and send nessaw some big sticky vibes.
> 
> I'll probably test on 21st, provided I Ov this month and get some BD in at the appropriate time :)


good luck chick x


----------



## owl35

nessaw -

Spoiler
:dance: :happydance::hugs: That is wonderful news!!! I'm so excited and happy for you!!!


----------



## moondust7

Chicken - so sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

DrH - Good luck this week - sounds like we are just a couple days apart.

Hi Dash, Lils, Purps, LadyH, Pad, Owl, HA, Angelsmommie, Fire, and all the others here.

Nessaw

Spoiler
Congrats!!! So happy for you!! That's AWESOME that you'll get to cancel that appt! H&H 9 months!!
 
AFM - I think I was getting too excited for no reason. I'm still 5-6 days away from testing, but I no longer have any "symptoms", so I'll just try to keep a level head this week. I wish it would go by faster.


----------



## pbl_ge

Nessaw -- :happydance: We'll all send sticky thoughts your way!

I too am doing the :happydance: as my HCG levels are well down today! Likely means no surgery. Only bad news is that I now have a nasty cold, so I'm off :wine: duty. 

Fire :hi: and welcome!

Chicken-- :hugs: Sorry for the temp drop. I know nothing about progesterone levels, myself. They were sort of kind of tested for me, but it was a bit of a debacle, so I never got my results.

:hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## moondust7

pbl_ge said:


> I too am doing the :happydance: as my HCG levels are well down today! Likely means no surgery. Only bad news is that I now have a nasty cold, so I'm off :wine: duty.

Pebble - oh that's great to hear!!! So glad for you. :hugs:
Sorry you have a cold... hope you feel well soon


----------



## Butterfly67

chicken sorry for the BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs:

pebble - good news that the hcg is going down :thumbup::happydance::hugs:

nessaw 

Spoiler
Brilliant news hon and well done for waiting it out so long - makes the first few weeks go quicker :haha: :happydance::happydance:

AFM kitchen painted, just need the floor doing now, bathroom just about finished and I hope to have hot water (and heating!) for the first time in 3 weeks by the end of this week :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

drhouse said:


> chicken
> 
> Progesterone lookhard to interpret. maybe one day early? should be reasonably ok.
> 
> What units is it in?
> 
> 
> UK data:
> 
> follicular: 0.6 - 4.7 nmol/L
> 
> ovulatory: 2.4 - 9.4 nmol/L
> 
> luteal: 5.3 - 86 nmol/L
> 
> Day 21 (day -7) progesterone <30 nmol/L suggests inadequate corpus luteum function.

Recorded as ng/ml she wanted them to be at least 10 but ideally 15. Would a day make much difference?

Thanks for asking if I'm OK. The answer, No not really but hay most of the ladies on here have been where I am right now and they have got through it. So I guess I can too. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

nessaw - Congratulations X

Pebble - sounding good for you X


----------



## Angelsmommie

Wow I haven't even begun to figure out how to chart temperature. I feel like such an amateur compared to all you ladies. I just only figured out how to include tickers in my signature. Right now I'm relying on the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor.


----------



## dashka

HI ladies,

Nessaw -

Spoiler
WHOO HOOOO!!! congrats - what a lovely surprise... Stick beany stick!:happydance::happydance:

Chicken - I'm so sorry hun that the temp is dropping and for the BFN.... Sending you a big :hugs: Treat yourself to something nice :hugs:

Dr. H- your chart is lookin' good!:thumbup: Have everything crossed for you!:hugs:

Moon - don't worry about symptoms going away - that can happen -doesn't mean you're not preggers... everything crossed for you :hugs:

Pebble - good news :thumbup:re: maybe not needing surgery -Will keep everything crossed too for you!:hugs:

Butterfly - great news about the house.... Wow no hot water for 3 weeks???? I would go mental...:wacko: Hang on -you're almost there! How is your ganglion doing?:hugs:

Angels M - FF is pretty easy to use once you get the hang of it - I would recommend it! Good luck !:hugs::hugs:

Lils - how are you hun???? Still busy at work??? sending you a big :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Owl - still crossing everything for you too!:hugs::hugs:

HA - need to check your journal - it's getting really exciting for you...:hugs:

Hello and hugs to all!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Lovely Ladies - sorry I've been MIA. I think work is worse this week than last...So settle in because its gonna be a LOOONNNGGG one :haha: (OMG, it is super-long :shock: - sorry! I may even impress HA on this one :haha:)

*Dwrgi* - :hi: My Favorite Welshian!!! We all miss your funny-spunky-crazy-caring energy on here! :hugs::kiss::friends: Are you coming back, or just doing a drive-by? I hope the school kids are treating you well this year, hun. If not, let me know & I&#8217;ll come over & give &#8216;em a piece of me :trouble: Miss you&#8230; :friends: Oh, just caught it &#8211; lots of :sex: tonight hun! :thumbup: & :dust: I want you to get your miracle so bad :cloud9:

*Purps* &#8211; Thanks hun, I&#8217;m hangin in there :hugs:. Whoa, the single-digit countdown to major FTSOC! (F___ This Sh__ O&#8217;Clock) and 24-hour BNB-addiction begins! :happydance: You have to be getting so excited! :cloud9: 

*Pad* &#8211; Ugh, I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only one! Oh dear, you suffer thru them? :saywhat: poor Padster! Next time get GP to call in (or get them at your next appt to have ahead of time) its called Valtrex &#8211; you take 2 the minute you feel it & then another 2 12hrs later. After that I sneak 1-2 more the next day to drive it home, but that knocks them completely out within 5 days (vs my usual 4 weeks :grr: They are so ugly & painful!). That&#8217;s funny DH took your pickles away (bet you found them already tho)! Also &#8220;U have had a Lils&#8221; :haha: So, what are you trying to say exactly? :haha:

*Pebble* &#8211; Yeah, tried Lysine but Valtrex knocks it out so much quicker, why not go for the &#8220;goods&#8221;. Oh honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: Happy Birthday!!! :cake: You are no longer a fake 35+&#8217;r! :haha: You&#8217;re funny &#8211; that sense of humor will help you greatly through this journey&#8230; :thumbup: And just saw latest &#8211; YAYYY for hcg going down!!! But boooo on nasty cold! These have been 2-week&#8217;rs, so I feel for you! Feel better, get rest & hot liquids & hopefully I&#8217;ll be able to take over :wine: duty this week :thumbup:

*Dash* &#8211; yeah, I pee like 12-15x a day easy! But my nose has been sharing the duties lately :haha:. Pad&#8217;s postal box is getting really full now... :winkwink: Yes, finally got crosshairs & btw, I&#8217;m cheating this cycle&#8230;I&#8217;m doing the progesterone cream vs suppositories after last month&#8217;s fiasco. :shhh: I like this better &#8211; at least until a BFP (& my temps are nice & high, so I&#8217;m guessing it&#8217;s just fine &#8211; 88mg/day :shrug:). I see you&#8217;ve taken your chart down! I responded in more deets in your journal re: IVF, but just wanted to say again that I&#8217;m excited for you & I think you are going to do FABULOUS Dahling!!! :friends: (yes, drink more H2O!!!). Hope your headache gets better, hun. Btw, there&#8217;s an awesome Headache roll-on on Escents&#8217; website &#8211; works wonders & within 1 minute too! Also great for body pains & soreness :thumbup: Just Peppermint + Lavendar &#8211; I just used it as I have one too (I keep forgetting about his lil miracle :dohh:)

*BF* - :hi: honey! :hugs: Wanted to ask you - how is the yoga going? How many x/wk do you do it? Wondering if it is starting to help &/or at least strengthen your core/back yet??? I&#8217;ve been trying diff yoga classes & trying to start off gentle, but prob is they are not challenging enough for me, so I&#8217;m going to have to kick it up a notch. :bodyb: Just caught renos &#8211; hot water AND heating? You are living wayyy too lavishly, girl! :haha: Wow, how exciting! :happydance: 

*Angels* &#8211; Aw honey, that PMA is going to take you far in this TTC journey! Between that & a sense of humor, they are priceless commodities in my mind. OK, other than healthy working girl & boy parts! Welcome to the 2WW :dust: & hope it ends in BFP! What DPO?

*Tiger* &#8211; what&#8217;s this about 2013 in the siggie??? Hmmm&#8230;

*DrH* &#8211; Oh lovely, when are you going to :test:?!?!?! :happydance: You are one busy lady! Yeah, finally got in with an ENT, so on meds now&#8230; getting a bit better (see below) thanks for asking :hugs:. Keeping FX for you&#8230;:dust:

*Owl* &#8211; thanks, hun :flower:, I am getting there :wacko:. Yay for Oct 12th beta! :happydance: Here you go: :dust:!!! I am also waiting until the new year, but for an IUI. 4 months will be up in Dec, but I&#8217;m not doing it around Xmas, plus I&#8217;ll be traveling up north to my family this year w/DH (every other year plan). Hopefully we won&#8217;t need it tho, right? :thumbup: Great travel plans &#8211; I&#8217;m so jealous!

*Moon* &#8211; thank you I did get some :sleep: over the weekend. Yay for 4-day weekend lucky girl!!! I got the opposite prob &#8211; still at -88 hours due to back surgeries in 2010, so that&#8217;s why I really can only take off sick when its absolutely necessary (fever, etc) :shrug:. So, you in 2WW too :dust:. Did we all go thru the 2WW together last month?! Yay & happy October (my fav month next to Dec&#8230;:cloud9:)


*Chicken* &#8211; Hi lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Unfortunately that progesterone is too low &#8211; that&#8217;s the scale we use & they want to see at least 10, pref 15. At CD23 of CD31 cycle, it should defo have been at least 10-12. And I saw the BFN & the temp drop in your chart. You need some really big :friends: right now hun. What did the Dr say &#8211; protocol next? Clomid + progesterone? Well, if there&#8217;s one sigh of relief to be made it&#8217;s that you caught it very early in your TTC journey, hun. It would have been way worse if you&#8217;d have gone on trying several more months & then discovered it after putting so much into it. Idk if that helps, but I&#8217;m trying to find that silver lining for you & sending you big giant :hugs:. You are so entitled to chocolate, :wine: & a hot bubble bath & anything else you please rt now. We will be here & help you thru the whole thing &#8211; that&#8217;s what we&#8217;re here for. Don't worry, this one is usually an easy fix :thumbup: :hugs:

*LadyH* - :hi: lovely! 

*Firebaby* &#8211; thanks for coming out of lurkdom & we&#8217;ll be keeping a look-out &#8211; GL & catch that eggy!

*HA* &#8211; will get over ot yoru journal soon to check up on ya :thumbup:!

*Nessaw* -

Spoiler
OMG, Congrats to you hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!!!! Wishing you a Happy & Healthy sticky!

We need some more fairy :baby::dust: up in this place!!!

I'm exhausted from catching up! So my cold turned into sinusitis & my sinuses aren't looking too good again. Have to go back in for diff kind of allergy testing because my sinuses are very swollen & narrow & not much of anything can pass. I'm on meds, but nothing good for my hurrendous continuous headache (I have tried it all - even prescription non-narcotic pain meds - not doing it). It will be 3 weeks of this tomorrow so just trying to get thru each day & Dr's trying to keep me out of surgery. Yeah, the dreaded "S word" was defo brought up - and he's a holistic Vegan guy, too, so he doesn't use it often unless its bad. Hoping to at least fix my issue now & put it off for later :thumbup:. 

I'm probs the only one to say this but I can't wait til I'm 40 :saywhat::haha:. I've had 12 surgeries in my 30's, it began when I was exactly 30, was all diff stuff & why I couldn't TTC til 37 (almost 38), & now they are talking an evil :evil: #13 :devil: just to top it off in my 39th year. Maybe I'll schedule it for Fri 13th, too just to be extra evil :twisted::haha:. Ah, gotta laugh & say whatevs & make fun of it all. :finger: Seeing lots of 3's so, hey, maybe my 40's will ROCK! :thumbup::coolio: Only 4 mos away???


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, that is just ridiculously, obnoxiously LONG :rofl:, so I did you guys a favor & bolded everyone's names so you can skip around if you want :blush: Sorry..sorta. LOL. Suffice it to say that I never had any issues w/100-page term papers... HA, don't laugh bc you know exactly what I'm talking about :haha:


----------



## Angelsmommie

LilSluz said:


> *Angels*  Aw honey, that PMA is going to take you far in this TTC journey! Between that & a sense of humor, they are priceless commodities in my mind. OK, other than healthy working girl & boy parts! Welcome to the 2WW :dust: & hope it ends in BFP! What DPO?

Well LilSluz a PMA is what I have always tried to have cuz life's way too short and a sense of humor is definitely what I gots! 

I am praying for a :bfp:! I'm 4 days past ovulation and my AF is expected to show it's ugly devilish face :devil: on October 16. So now I patiently wait. :coffee:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LilSluz said:


> Ok, that is just ridiculously, obnoxiously LONG :rofl:, so I did you guys a favor & bolded everyone's names so you can skip around if you want :blush: Sorry..sorta. LOL. Suffice it to say that I never had any issues w/100-page term papers... HA, don't laugh bc you know exactly what I'm talking about :haha:

:haha::haha: 

:blush::blush:


----------



## Asryellah

Spoiler
Oh congratulations nessaw!!! :happydance::happydance: Fabulous news!! I hope you have a happy&healthy 9 months :cloud9:

Greetings from lurkdom:howdy: I'm always so happy to come here and see some happy news :cloud9: I really wish this month will bring lots of BFP's here to you all lovely ladies :hugs::kiss: 

Is there any magic pumpkin spells I could do to bring you Halloween BFPs? :winkwink: 
:loopy:

Ok..better sign off BUT :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## drhouse

Hi ladies. 


Bad news. despite great bd. Im still not pregnant. temp dropped today and then this pm an overwhelming chocolate urge started. It looks like Af is on her way. I was going to say why why why. However, its wine 'oclock, chocolate o'clock and take hubbies sperm to the fertility specialist oclock! We will do that in the am! At the mo its the five year engagement on the tele and trying not to be too disappointed. 

will write more when I can.


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies - I've been MIA...so sorry. This will be an "AFM" post, so I apologize in advance. Long story short...I m/c at 6.5 wks. Growth was slow and there was a huge SCH that was over double the size of the gestational sac. The last US showed increased growth of the SCH and decreased growth of the GS. I went for a 2nd opinion and neither doc's opinion was positive. It was inevitable that I'd m/c eventually. I m/c'd the weekend of the 22nd. But I'm feeling better this week. Sad, but better. So now I'm getting lab work every week to make sure the HCG is dropping (I went from 29500 to 2316 in 5 days). Just got my second round of HCG labs this morning. I just didn't feel like coming on the board until just today. I'm sure you all understand!


----------



## grkprn

Nessaw

Spoiler
Congrats!!! Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dear Greekporn - oh hun - I am so sorry! huge hugs and of course we understand! you take as much time as you need to grieve and recover.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrH - so sorry that your temp dropped! (although looking at your chart, it hasnt dropped below coverline..) good luck with SA!

Lils - are you saying HA does massive posts too ?? :haha: glad you are feeling a teeny bit better :hugs:

Pebble - ohh I am glad for you lovely that the steroids are doing their thing! what a relief!! :hugs:

Butterfly - huge :hugs: and loves for you just because xxx

Dwrgi - :hi: I miss you and always seem to miss you properly when you sneak on!! so big :hugs: hope your ok!

Nessaw Im still grinning for you!! :D

Asry - Hey lovely - nice to see you!! hope everything is good with you xxx

Frols - how are you doing lovely?? Big :hugs:

LadyH - :hi: and :hugs: Im stalking you xxx

Moondust - your avatar pic is soooo familiar but I can quite make out the writing on it....where does it come from?? its driving me mad!! (well madder maybe! :wacko: ) :hugs:

Angelsmommie - I used the CBFM too - I found it very useful because I really struggled with OPKs (used to have "line-eye") and there is no confusion with the CBFM. so fingers crossed for you xxxx

Ok I have to go back now and see who I am missing!! - but I have to say I am getting an advert for Toffee popcorn Dairy milk chocolate at the bottom of this page...How lush does that sound????


----------



## purplelou

chicken - big :hugs: lovely - you sound quite down at the moment. try and do somethjing nice for yourself! (everyone needs treats and to be kind to themselves whilst they are on this journey)

dash - I am stalking you too hun xxx :hugs:

pad - how is very own Pickled pink lady?? have you found the pickles yet????

Fire - Keeping fingers crossed for you xxxx

owl - it sounds sensible to have a little break and regroup! big :hugs:

Twinks - big loves xxxx will pop over to your journal in a minute xx

HA - will pop on over to your journal also xxxx

DrS & Madelaine and maddy - in case you are lurking :hugs: 

to anyone I am missing - big giant :hugs: I hope this wednesday is treating you well


----------



## owl35

lil - :haha: your posts crack me up! They are always so positive and refreshing! :hugs:

drH - so sorry to hear that :witch: might be on her way :hugs:

grkprn - Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this honey :cry: Take all the time you need to grieve and feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

grkprn said:


> Hi ladies - I've been MIA...so sorry. This will be an "AFM" post, so I apologize in advance. Long story short...I m/c at 6.5 wks. Growth was slow and there was a huge SCH that was over double the size of the gestational sac. The last US showed increased growth of the SCH and decreased growth of the GS. I went for a 2nd opinion and neither doc's opinion was positive. It was inevitable that I'd m/c eventually. I m/c'd the weekend of the 22nd. But I'm feeling better this week. Sad, but better. So now I'm getting lab work every week to make sure the HCG is dropping (I went from 29500 to 2316 in 5 days). Just got my second round of HCG labs this morning. I just didn't feel like coming on the board until just today. I'm sure you all understand!

Oh no, honey! :sad2: I'm so, so sorry this happened to you. :nope: I definitely understand what it feels like. Please take all of the time you need & treat yourself with lots of love & kindness during this time. We are here anytime you need to talk... :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Angel - not far behind me as I am 6DPO. Oh yeah, was it you that asked about temping/charting? It's really very easy when you are ready just ask if you need help :thumbup:

Owl - aw, thanks hun. In our predicaments, we all could use a smile & a laugh here & there! :wacko: :winkwink:

Purps - MMMMMMM, that's making me hungry! I don't get the good ads like that, I always get like Macy's & Country Crock butter - blah...

DrH - aw, sh** hun :nope:. I'm sorry AF is on its way. Like you said, lots of :wine:, chocolate & tele helps make everything better. :hugs: Glad you are checking out the :spermy: - you just never know & its better to know sooner than later... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry - :hi: honey! Hope you are doing & feeling well! :hugs: Hmmmm...We may have to appease The Great Pumpkin this month for some magical Halloween BFP's! (anyone remember that from Charlie Brown?) I don't feel like its my month at all. But, my next cycle I'm due to Ov right on Halloween & that would be awesome as it is right up there with Christmas, for me (loooove Halloween!). So maybe a Halloween conception will be magical for me??? Hoping The Great Pumpkin comes thru for everyone else though! :dust: 

Ok, so I'm doing something super-daring today. Colonics - has anyone ever done this? I won't go into the deets, but my holistic friend swears by it. Apparently most of us get build-up in our colon pockets which can sit there & release toxins, poisons (you ever hear what really happens when you eat red meat? Apparently it goes there too). I guess it builds up in there throughout our lives. Of course, there are proponents for & against it as usual, but after hearing about how her 50-yr old friend actually had a Barbie shoe come out - lol, can you imagine? All the My Little Ponies, Strawberry Shortcakes & Barbies I played with, it could get interesting... :shock: :haha: I won't have to buy my future kids toys now! :rofl: 

Will come back with an official report after. :thumbup: (P.S. - the "Poo-Guru" swears it helps TTC too; I suppose getting rid of toxins & poisons can help pretty much everything, so I'll buy it!) :winkwink:

:hugs:, :wine: & :dust:


----------



## nessaw

grk prn-am so sorry.take care of yourself xx


----------



## dashka

HI Ladies,

Grkprn - I'm soooo sorry hun for your loss:cry: I was so worried about you.... you must be going through hell right now -take your time and heal and sending you giant:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lils - sinusitis???? OH no!:nope: Have you tried using a neti-pot (with water/sea salt?) I'm sure you've tried the saline nasal sprays -it works similar but better if you use daily. I haven't tried the neti-pot but I know people who swear by it... Colonics!! I've never tried -but after my first ND years ago put me through hell with all kinds of cleansing (and my period dissappeared for 4 months) I was kind of chicken to try. :haha: Good luck!! Barbie shoe??:saywhat: I really hope you don't need surgery :nope: would that be for your sinuses??? Oh hun - SOmething that is great for sinuses/sinus infections is Oil of Oregano... BUT you shouldn't take when preggers or in TWW... it is REALLY strong. Good luck and hope work gets better soon... My Lils needs a break dammit !:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dr H - hey you are not out yet hun??? Your temp is way above cover line and you are on 15DPO???? have you you tested yet???? :test: 
sending you big :hugs::hugs: either way.

Asry - yes I need some of those "pumpkin spells" - and I think my ER may be around Halloween (if all goes well - but too early to know for sure).... So perhaps you could cook up some kind of IVF miracle brew?????:haha::haha:
Hope you are doing well hun:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Purps - you are so kind hun to think of ALL of us all the time... Such a genuine person you are - I really hope I get the honour of meeting you one day (and all of you for that matter).... You really ROCK!:thumbup: That Purplette is one lucky little girl!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

AFM - nothing to report - yes I removed my temp chart and ticker - cause there is no point while I'm doing IVF and I've decided that is it after IVF :ignore::sulk::ban: so it's kind of nice to wake up now and not have to worry about temping all the time. I won't have to do OPKs either so that is nice....:thumbup:

Hugs and luvs to you all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## grkprn

LilSluz said:


> grkprn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - I've been MIA...so sorry. This will be an "AFM" post, so I apologize in advance. Long story short...I m/c at 6.5 wks. Growth was slow and there was a huge SCH that was over double the size of the gestational sac. The last US showed increased growth of the SCH and decreased growth of the GS. I went for a 2nd opinion and neither doc's opinion was positive. It was inevitable that I'd m/c eventually. I m/c'd the weekend of the 22nd. But I'm feeling better this week. Sad, but better. So now I'm getting lab work every week to make sure the HCG is dropping (I went from 29500 to 2316 in 5 days). Just got my second round of HCG labs this morning. I just didn't feel like coming on the board until just today. I'm sure you all understand!
> 
> Oh no, honey! :sad2: I'm so, so sorry this happened to you. :nope: I definitely understand what it feels like. Please take all of the time you need & treat yourself with lots of love & kindness during this time. We are here anytime you need to talk... :hugs:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you all for your kind remarks! :) I had a strange feeling from the start that something just wasn't quite right...continuous bleeding (w/clots), severe cramping and my MD was calling it a threatened m/c throughout the pregnancy. I've finally starting only spotting, so I'm hoping the end is near. Any advice as to how long the bleeding lasts and when I should expect my next cycle?


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies. It's Wednesday - hump day! You can either call that the middle of the week, or take the more literal meaning. harharhar

Grkprn - I'm so so sorry for you loss. :cry: Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you are healing and lots of love to you. 

Chicken - I'm so sorry you're so upset. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:Take care of yourself. Hope you can take some time to relax, take a bubble bath and feel better soon.

Dash - So your ER may be right around Halloween... I am with Lils and hope the Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin blesses you!!! Enjoy the break from no OPKs and temping! :flower::hugs:

Purps - You're almost fully cooked!!! Woo hoo :baby:!!! My avatar is the "Little Twin Stars" - they are Sanrio characters. I used to have a Little Twin Stars book when I was a kid and have always liked them. :flower: I know the print on the avatar is really hard to see!!! Toffee popcorn Dairy milk chocolate sounds delish.... it's lunchtime here, so that just made me hungry!! :munch:

DrH - So sorry AF is rearing her head... you enjoy your chocolate and :wine:!!! Best of luck with the SA in the morning!!!

Owl - Glad you're taking some time off to recharge :hugs::flower:

Nessaw - :happydance: again!

Lady H and Pad - You guys are coming right along... hope things are going well!!

Fire - Good luck and lots of :dust:!!

Butterfly - sounds like your house projects are great!!! The hot water sounds lovely... hope you're enjoying some nice warm bubble baths!

Angelsmommie - I'm still figuring things out too!! I haven't even added a siggy yet so you are ahead of me!!

Pebble - hope you're starting to feel better :flower:

Lils - so sorry you have sinusitus now!! It sounds like you're having a really hard time with that :nope: For your headache, have you tried caffeine? Sometimes caffeine combined with a tylenol really helps me get over a headache (even when I haven't been drinking coffee/tea for a while, so I know the headache isn't from caffeine withdrawl). Coffee seems to work a lot better than tea for me for headaches. I know it's not optimal for TTC but if 1 cup takes away the headache, it won't have enough caffeine to be bad for you. Just a suggestion..?? And I'm SO sorry about your back surgeries!!! back pain is so horrible - I hope the surgeries have been helpful. I get back pain (and sciatic nerve pain, which is AWFUL!!) so I have to do yoga a few times a week and that seems to help but I have to keep up with it, or it comes back. Take care of yourself!! 

Hi HA, Tiger, Dwrgi, Asryellah and all the other lovely ladies here!

AFM - still waiting in the TWW. Don't really have any symptoms, so, meh... not sure anything is happening this month. I'm still looking forward to using the "free" pregnancy test that came with my OPK this month though, just to finally use a test. Usually I just wait for AF to tell me I'm not PG but I really want to POAS. Trying to decide if I should use it Saturday or Sunday. AF is due Sunday.


----------



## purplelou

Ohh Lils, is that the same as colonic irrigation?? I have a friend who swears by it for IBS, let us know how you get on! How weird would it be to find an old Barrie shoe :haha:

Greekporn Hun, I think it can vary with the bleeding, I know mine lasted about 7-10 days and then I got my usual af as if that bleeding was just a normal af, about 3 weeks after the bleeding stopped (if that makes sense?) hopefully if you are spotting now, it is nearly over xxxx

Moon dust - thank you lovely, that was on my mind all day! I think I had one of those books when I was small xxx

Dash - aww you made me cry! :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Grkprn so so sorry Hun xxx

Nessaw

Spoiler
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :happydance::thumbup::cloud9:

I do read the thread but am a pants poster right now, brain taken up with other "stuff". Just to say :hugs::kiss: to you all.


----------



## dashka

*Moon* - I know what you mean about testing... sometimes you are dying to test but don't want to bring the hope to an end and then it puts me in a foul mood until AF comes... Often I don't get the chance to test though cause my cycles are so short (24-25 days) and sometimes my luteal phase is only 12 days. Good luck!!!:thumbup:

*Lils *- I just thought of something when you said about the headaches that won't go away? Do you know if you clench your teeth at night? I often do when I'm stressed and I had to get a 'night-guard' although I don't use it much... but a few days ago when I had a headache for 2 days I started using it again (last 2 nights) and it's helped a lot! I got it custom made from my dentist (but my work insurance plan covered it).... When I start to get headaches for no reason - I start to use it again... Clenching will not show up when dentist checks your teeth (just grinding)... but if you clench like me you are just tensing the muscles there and it can cause headaches.... also a girl at work who often has sinusitis -has the same problem with clenching and she had to get one too..... Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Pad - how are you doing hun???


----------



## grkprn

HCG dropped to 702 from 2316 in a week....slowly but surely :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, just popped in to see how you all are and ANOTHER PG!!! Delighted for you Ness, and will be cheering you on for the next nine months! Excellent news! A* young lady! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lils-you poor thing, whatever you have sounds like a complete nightmare. I get sinusitis too, and it makes me snore like a rhinoceros (not that I know what they sound like, but I can guess simply by looking at the shape of their noses! :haha:). Actually, my OH said I snore like a sailor from Bootle, which is even more insulting. I digress. I REALLY hope that it clears up soon. I always wondered about doing DIY colonics with a garden hose, but decided against it. Princess Di used to do it, didn't she? A claim to fame. Well, as for getting rid of toxins, it's certainly worth a try, and I really hope you don't find it too uncomfortable. Lots and lots of humongous Welsh cwtches to you, lovely Flo Rida, and sending lots of health fair dust your way too! For now, keep up the vit Cs and lots of R&R, and that's an order, young lady! :hugs::flower:

Chicken-am so sorry that hcg levels are low. Don't know much about this, but I'm sure there'll be people who can advise. Big :hugs: to you! xxxxxxx

GrkPorn-ditto you too. You poor thing. Nightmare scenario. Take the time you need to grieve and to say goodbye and the lovey ladies on here will be glad to hold your hand when you are ready again. Big :hugs:!

Dash-how are you doing lovely? I'm sending you lots of positive vibes for your treatment! Incidentally, I completely agree with your comments re th eflu jab, as I ended up really ill after mine two years ago, so never again. Also, I took my temps during the last treatment, and it really helped me to work out what was going on. You will remember that my temps dropped after I went to Glastonberry (Lils-:winkwink:) and I knew that the bar steward AF was on her way. It helped me to prepare for the worst. It will also help you to prepare for the best! Just a thought! Big :hugs:

Butterfly-I agree with Lils, your lifestyle is just TOO luxurious!!! I bet you can't wait to have heating and hot water, especially now that weather has turned a bit chilly. Sounds like you're making loads of progress-well done you, lovely! xxxx

Lady H-:hugs:

Dr H-hand on in there lovely! Good idea to get hubster's sperm checked out too, though. No harm in leaving no stone unturned. And is biatch hag bag AF arrives, I am sending you all the chocolate and red wine in the world, because you deserve it! :hugs:

Hi Moondust-big :hugs:

Tiger-I too am excited to see a IMSI 2 mentioned for 2013 listed in your siggie! That's the spirit, lovely, onwards and upwards! xxx

Twinke-are you still lurking lovely? 

HA-good luck!!

Purplet-really can't believe that you are so close to your due date! You must be so excited and nervous too. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! xxx

Padster-how are you lovely? Hope all is okay? xxx

Pbl-love your avatar! Just too cute! xx

Owl-how are you lovely? Big :hugs: to you!

Some of you may remember JoC-R from last year-she and I became firm friends, although she then went and said ta ta to the thread! Missed her greatly but we've kept up and actually met in Bath last September. Anyway, she had her first IUI in January and her baby son, Flint, was born yesterday. Mum and baby doing fine. Brilliant news! And a message to us all that IUI can work (as Asry will attest too, of course! :flower::flower:). 

Despite my intentions to not bother with DTD during O time this month (last month I didn't ovulate :nope:)and keeping OH at arms length, I had loads of EWCM yesterday (ewwwwwwwwww), and then woke up in the middle of the night with really severe ovulation pains. :saywhat: Anyway, went back to sleep after taking some painkillers, and then woke up again because of a really bad thunderstorm. I don't know how it happened, but I found myself in OH's bed (we sleep apart-see comment above re. sailor and Bootle:blush:) and lo and behold, we DTD! Of course, it's all academic, but it shows that it takes some doing to get out of the TTC groove. It's almost like an addiction. Ho hum. A miracle would be great, of course, but I'll just settle for the bonding session! 

Oh, and for those who know the story, am in Court tomorrow to get a Possession Order on my house (yay!!!) and a Judgement on the arrears that Chav Tenant owes me! Bring it on!!!! Thankfully, I won't need to say anything, as solicitor will do his work. Hopefully!!! 
Love to you all, and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to each and every one of us! 
Axxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

hey all!

Sorry been MIA!:wacko:

Firstly... hello lovely Dwrgi! I missed you and the piccy of your lovely furbs xx :flower:

And hello also HA! So nice to hear from you too!!:thumbup:

Grk and Pbl you are both going through such a hard time... I have been there... you need to be very kind to yourselves.. indulge... and take your sweet time xx:hugs:


Spoiler
But there is also lovely news! Neesaw... great news! Congratulations!:happydance:

Chicken so sorry about your results ... to give you an idea my 21 day test was 22... and that was considered low. However, remember that the 21 day test is only accurate for those who have 28 day cycles.:nope:

DrH... I agree... i am a FF dufus, but your temp hasn't dipped below coverline... so don't give up yet!:thumbup:

Lils chick... feel better sweety.. pleased you have got some meds now. Colonic .... really???? You are one brave... or crazy chick! Hahaha:haha:

Dash you are so clever... pickled pink.. I love it!!:cloud9: You bet your a** I found my pickles... the second he went out the door I sniffed them out! Hahaha I am sending lots of fertility vibes for your IVF! xx

Purps... less than a week now! Wahoooooooooo!!!:happydance:

Asry, Fro and Hope .... am hoping all is well with you all x

Hello Moon, Butterfly... (so nice to have an update of your bung chick), Angel and all you other lovely ladies!

AFM...

Spoiler
so far so good.... one day at a time and all that... hope hope hope.. pink pink pink! hmmmmm pickled onions....:blush:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Dwrgi, thank you for sharing the update on Jo. Please send her my best! And woo hoo on getting that tenant out!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:

Grk, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I don't have an answer for you as to how long the bleeding will last as my losses have all been earlier or later than yours - how long you bleed depends a lot on how far along you were. But for me, AF usually arrives 3-4 weeks after the bleeding stops.


Thank you all for the shout-outs, even though I mostly lurk these days... I feel kind of weird now because I know all of you ladies who joined after I started lurking and you don't know me at all.... :blush:

But since some of you asked, my retrieval for IVF/ICSI #3 will be on Friday and it looks to be a good one - I have 20 good follicles and my ovaries feel like they could blow at any moment! :haha: I had 6 mature eggs retrieved in my first cycle and 8 in the second - dr changed my protocol this time around and it looks like we should get quite a few more this time. FX'd!!!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG HA that is brilliant news!!! I will be sending sticky vibes out to you on Friday chick!!


----------



## Angelsmommie

LilSluz said:


> Angel - not far behind me as I am 6DPO. Oh yeah, was it you that asked about temping/charting? It's really very easy when you are ready just ask if you need help :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm doing something super-daring today. Colonics - has anyone ever done this? I won't go into the deets, but my holistic friend swears by it. Apparently most of us get build-up in our descending colon which can sit there & release toxins, poisons (you ever hear what really happens when you eat red meat? Apparently it goes there too). I guess it builds up in there thoughout our lives. Of course, there is proponents for & against it as usual, but after hearing about how her 50-yr old friend actually had a Barbie shoe come out - lol, can you imagine? All the My Little Ponies, Strawberry Shortcakes & Barbies I played with, it could get interesting... :shock: :haha: I won't have to buy my future kids toys now! :rofl:
> 
> Will come back with an official report after. :thumbup: (P.S. - the "Poo-Guru" swears it helps TTC too; I suppose getting rid of toxins & poisons can help pretty much everything, so I'll buy it!) :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:, :wine: & :dust:

You're one day ahead of me chickie! I'm at 5 DPO today. Would love it if we both came back with a :bfp:! I'd be doing the :happydance: all the way to Tokyo! 

As for your colon clense, I have heard a lot of people doing it. I'd do it for the simple fact that I'd lose a few pounds and feel a tad bit sexier for :sex:! (Love that little icon and couldn't wait to use it. :winkwink: ) I've heard that certain one's in the market are really hard to do because some feel like they're being starved and others because it just tastes gross. In any event please keep me posted ... maybe I'll give it a shot too. 

Anyway, got to go make dindin. Ya'll have a great evening! 

:hug: to all you lovely ladies especially to *grkprn*. My heart <3 goes out to you. I'm sending postive vibes your way. :dust: all around!


----------



## drhouse

hiya lovelies

i am red wine positive. today the sperm ended up in the glovebox of the car. hmmm. after the first time i have ever seen/assisted dh to give himself "a hand" he he he, and at least an hour before work of can you/can't you which has never been a problem till now when it really matters, when i am late have a promotion and need to prepare for the biggest work event of my life, then hubby can't get a park. (what the) so he abandons after a fifteen minute attempt to drop off his sperm, taking it to work in the glovebox.

So I have my period, I am now somewhat tiddly and am thankful for that as the whole thing is absolutely a crack up. if it wasn't funny, I'd cry

Nessaw so happy for you.
Grkprn so thinking of you. I know its gutting. Nothing makes it better except time. I'm so pleased that you can do it though, ie. you got pregnant. Its cold comfort at the mo, but thats a good thing. I would just wait till the bleeding stops and just keep on going. 

Lils so sorry to hear about your sinusitis. sucks!! I've never heard of colonics for fertility but if it feels right.. ha ha ha... go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pebbles thinking of you. 

HA your ovaries honey are ready to pop the first class follies of 2012!!! You may get more frosties than you can shake a stick at!!!! woo hooo!!! fxed

And dwrgi yay yay yay!!!!!!!!! we missed you!!!!!!!!! and you had a shag because you felt like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super super super

moon, purps, butterfly, asry, angelsmom, lady H, ;ickled pink pad, neesaw, thinking of you...


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all having a good day!

just a little one to say :hi: to Dwrgi, and wish you luck for court today - please come back and let us know how you got on!! I hope that woman who is in your house gets the heave-ho very soon and everything else she deserves xxxx

DrH - I am so sorry that :witch: arrived, but you did make me smile with the tale of poor dh and the sperm in the glovebox. enjoy the wine anyway xxx

huge :hugs: and loves to everyone else xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Pah to AF DrH! Tis indeed pants! Remember red wine is your friend and get royal pished!

Good luck in court Dwrgi... give her hell!!

2 days til mat leave purps!! WAHOOOOOO


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!:flower:

Grkprn - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: again your way....

Dwrgi - so happy to see you on here!!:happydance: Yay for DTD because you were 'in the mood' and wanted to!!!:thumbup: Good luck in court today - you give that crazy no-good tenant what she deserves!!! :thumbup: Thanks for your well-wishes and for the temping advice - I was thinking I would do the same in my TWW during treatment -but really is there any point to doing it before?? (as I will be triggered etc right?) Although I dread taking temps near the end and seeing them fall it really depresses me.:nope: Hope you are doing well hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

HA - yay for new protocol and 20 follies!!! I have such a good feeling for you this time.... GL tomorrow on your ER:thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Dr. H - I'm so sorry that AF arrived ! that nasty no-good witch-bitch! :growlmad: Red-wine positive :haha: I like that one!!! Frustrating about the sperm thing - isn't it always the way -when it really matters ! So are you saying the sample was in the glove-box or the empty container was in glove box (cause he's gonna try later)? (just wondering cause we've always been told it has to stay warm -close to your body and brought in shortly after?) Good luck hun!!:hugs::hugs:

Lils - hope you are feeling a little better today?????:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Purps - whooo hoo!!! only 1 day left after today! Are you getting emotional at work?? :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Pad - glad things are moving on :hugs::hugs::kiss:- still thinking PINK Hey do you think little Pad-ette is getting 'tickled' by all the pickles!!!:haha::haha: 

Angelsmommie - GL to you! :hugs: Oh and wanted to mention -I think the 'colonics' that Lils is doing (correct me Lils if I'm wrong) is different than a 'colon cleanse' - in that it's not something you eat/drink.... it's a procedure where they actually shoot water up your rear wha-hoo :winkwink: to clean out old 'stuff' accumulated (TMI) like barbie shoes and what-not:haha:

Hello and hugs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - taking tomorrow off to prepare for DH's b-day family gathering at our place tomorrow night...(his b-day was yesterday though)....As Purps would say our house is really "angry" at the moment (means it needs a good clean) :haha: And so I'll have a 4 day weekend as this Monday is Thanksgiving Holiday for us. Not going to cottage anymore as originally planned as I'll be doing my first injection of Lupron on Sunday and want to be at home for it.... So it's like Friday for me!!:happydance:


----------



## dashka

just wanted to share this (I get daily motivational auto-emails from TUT's Adventurers Club &#8211; Mike Dooley every morning).... they customize it by putting your name in it too.... I love getting these.

_
*At any point in one's life, the greater the uncertainties they face, the greater their chances of hitting a major, life-changing "home run." 

Rock the Casbah,
The Universe*_


----------



## moondust7

Hi all! :hi:

Dash - ya, I know what you mean about being in a bad mood right before AF thinking about possibilities and testing!!! Have a great "Friday" today!!! 4-day weekend sounds wonderful! Good luck with your first shot - I'm sure it will go really well and you'll get the hang of it in no time :thumbup:

Grkprn - so glad your HCG is dropping :flower: Take care of yourself. :hugs::flower:

Dwrgi - Ooo a nice session in the middle of the night just for fun sounds very very nice :happydance: Good luck in court!!!

Pad - PINK!!! :cloud9:

HA- Good luck on Friday!!! FX!!! 20 follicles sounds GREAT!!!! :happydance:

DrH - LOL with the sperm sample!!!!! So glad the whole thing made you laugh!! So sorry for AF, but that's great news about the promotion and red wine positive is the best type I've heard of!!! :wine:

Purps - You must be so excited work is almost done!!! Have a great last couple days, and definitely treat yourself to a nap or ice cream!! :icecream:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies here! :wave:

AFM - I can't wait for this weekend to come and for the TWW to be over!!! I'll probably test on Saturday (CD13). AF is supposed to come Sunday. I'm curious if I'm having chemicals by any chance. Mid-cycle my boobs were so flipping sore - so I was getting pretty excited. Now that that's mostly gone I wonder what it was all about (they aren't usually that sore mid-cycle). Regardless, what I REALLY want today is some caffeine!!! I really want some tea!!! Or a flavored latte. Just something nice and warm and caffeinated!! Maybe I should look into getting some decaf tea. I wonder how much residual caffeine is in that, or if it's bad for you. And by the way, WTH is up with this smiley face??!?!?! :flasher: A flasher?? :haha:


----------



## drhouse

Hmmm yes dash 'twas a pot full! Doesn't everyone's sperm analysis need to go to work in the glovebox and need recollection?


----------



## dashka

drhouse said:


> Hmmm yes dash 'twas a pot full! Doesn't everyone's sperm analysis need to go to work in the glovebox and need recollection?

OH no!!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## LilSluz

GreekPorn - :shock:? Oh no, honey &#8211; I thought you had already mc&#8217;d on 9/22 & it was over? I must have misunderstood. :hugs: Yeah, everyone is different & even each one of my mc&#8217;s was different. Some people get it light 2-3 days, some very heavy for many days. For mine, they were all mostly heavy 5-7 days & my body counted it like it was AF & then AF would come a month or so later. I even O&#8217;d post-mc & got a post-mc BFP but that ended in mc #4. Did your Dr say to wait until real AF to try again? Either way, idk if you know this, but a lot of women are super-fertile post-mc :thumbup: (if that helps a bit?) :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

TGIF!

Dwrgi  Ahhhh, crazy-biotch tenant lady from hell!!!! :devil: :grr: I hope you did let the Solicitor talk yesterday, hun, because felons dont get too many privileges in life! :trouble: :haha: Um-hum, so the ole Im scared  its a thunderstorm trick, eh? :sex: :winkwink: :haha:. Ive actually noticed your chart & have been secretly following you :blush:. Its easy bc you are Thread Queen so I dont have to go past page 1 to check on you. :haha:. Looks like yo are getting a tease, so you may need another thunderstorm or two? :rain:


Dash  yeah, I clench too & have a nightguard, but I just clench that (have broken 2 already) :blush:. It saves my teeth (thank God), but not my jaw so much. But Ive had that a long time  this is defo sinus  ENT Dr. confirmed. Going back in today. There just better be something good & happy after all this suffering!? Birds & bees  or something! :thumbup: LOL on your description of colonics! Yay for 4-day weekend! I have one too, except today Im working on OUR taxes (from 2011 :haha:) vs everyone elses  so being that this is actually worse, I count as a work day, which means :wine: tonight! Monday is Columbus Day (?). (He didnt really discover America, but who cares its a day off, so Ill say he discovered whatever they want if I get a day off for it! :winkwink:) GL ON SUNDAY  Ill come check in even if its just for a second :hugs:


Purple  HAPPY LAST DAY OF WORK!!!! :cake: :yippee::wohoo: or :sleep::sleep::sleep:. Can you send some of that cake my way? Just a bite is all I need  thanks. (mmmmm!) Enjoy your office party :hugs: Its all getting so exciting now! Do you know when I joined BNB, it was when you had graduated college so it was just before your BFP? So I feel like Ive gone thru all of this with you  (Im like a proud mom or something right now  lol. Ok actually tearing up now, so new subject!!!) :wacko:

Moon  Ugh, yes I know sciatica! (6 back surgeries here). Butterfly has had some back surgeries too  both of us from snowboarding like wild women :blush:. Whats yours from? We are all 3 doing the yoga thing  how funny. Walking is really good too to keep those joints lubed up & keep scar tissue from forming if from trauma or if surgery was done. :thumbup: Im keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow morning! Dont go by sore boobs  ever. It just means more progesterone in your system & your body can fluctuate every month normally. Also, my last 2 pregs months I actually had a lack of sore boobs which gave me a clue. Then if you add the estrogen surges that happen to all of us 1-2x in LP (counteracts prog), its all just a clusterf***. No one really knows, so defo dont try to tell by boobs alone! Oh yeah, the flasher (?) & I love this one too: :finger: (?!) I had to verify w/the group that it was smiley giving not just the finger, but double finger salute. Lol 

DrH  You got a +RW test? Yay, congrats! :happydance: :wine: :haha: We should do that from now on  congratulate everyone regardless. Either they are +RW, +C (Cider), +CCA (choc-covered almonds), or +HPT  any others? Im glad the SA ambulatory glove box worked! :haha: You gotta laugh at this stuff or it can drive you :wacko: :hugs:

Fro  how you doing hun? I hope you are doing as well as can be expected. Sending big :hugs::kiss::friends: your way.

Pad  did we officially go PT yet? Hope so chic  you deserve it! :hugs:

Angels  Colonics  yes, they stick a hose in the back door & flush you out several times! Aka Colon Hydrotherapy (like its a great day at the spa?!). OMG, I lost 3 lbs & apparently my intestine is super-long bc a 30-min session should pretty much do it (although you may have to go back 2-3x). Mine wasnt even near finished after 45min, and that makes me sick to my stomach:sick: We all apparently walk around every day with 5-10lbs of toxic waste in there :shock:. And I wont get into details to spare everyone a :sick:, but I am just SO GLAD that that sh** is OUT - literally! I have to go back 3-4x to get the rest but since its pretty toxic, you have to wait a couple weeks in between. And Im going to wait until not in 2WW, bc I probs shouldnt have gone in 2WW (but it was early). I was wrong thinking it was the descending colon (mixed up w/ascending), but apparently you have pockets in there & they fill up throughout your life (some people get diverticulitis which is that pocket-poo getting infected & BFs mom had to get several feet of intestine cut out). So, Just Say No to the Pocket-Poo! :haha: I highly recommend it though :thumbup: Colon cleanses just cant get that deep  she did over 20 flushes on me & still :shrug:

OK, now Im out of time, but the AFM stuff is pretty much scattered around above anyway! Gotta go back to Drs, so hopefully hell know this sinus stuff out for me once & for all so I can get some decent sleep & not be a miserable Blah! :thumbup: :happydance:

Lots of Luvs, :hugs:, :dust: & :wine: tonight!

Asry  Gosh, not long at all for you hun! Oh, great idea someone brought up  will you be our Halloween spell-casting good witch of the North? Thats perfect because you are our northern-most BNB beauty! So, your job is easy  just get us all pregs by Halloween, K? :haha: OK, so some of us Ov or ER on Halloween, so well give you until mid-November? :winkwink: Wait - you can send us some Hocus Poke-us! :haha: Just let us know what Hocus looks like so we can let him in! :haha: Here you are:
 



Attached Files:







1939-glinda (1).jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pbl_ge

I am soooooooooooooooooooo behind on this thread, and actually all of life. DO NOT GET SICK. YOU WILL FALL BEHIND ON EVERYTHING!

Grkprn, I am so sorry you're going through this. :hugs: :hugs: It's the absolute worst. But congratulations on the rapidly falling numbers! Mine too are falling well: down from 2000 to 980 in a week after the metho shot! :happydance: Cheers to us! :wine:

Dr. House, I believe you have an idea for a new scientific study: The Effects of Glove Box Storage on Sperm Analysis for Fertility Specialists: A Randomized Controlled Trial of Clinical Implications. Let's write a grant!!!

For the rest of you, I'll catch up on your posts soon. I just wanted to duck my head in and say :hi:. Hope you're all doing well, and succeeding in coping with whatever stage of this crazy process you're in.

:hugs: :dust: etc.....


----------



## padbrat

OMG Lils.... what a life you lead... could they not do snot irrigation at the same time as the colonic?? Save you a whole load of hassle... tubes in both ends! Mwahahaa!

Purps... thats it... you are on MAT LEAVE... Wahoooo

Dwrgi did you give her hell????

Dash hope you have a lovely 4 day weekend and enjoy the Birthday celebrations! Happy injecting for Sunday!

Hey Moon much luck with the testing!! Hoping for a BFP for ya!

DrH... what can I say... glove box accidents mean double wine at a weekend... plus chocolate.. what can I say? It is international law!

Same goes for you Pbl and Grk!

As Dash's email would say... rock the Casbah all... love the Universe!

... ooo and Hope is Important!


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - you didn't know that this was National Flush All Orifices Week? :haha: Yeah, now back from Dr's so I may lose another pound in snot. So this extra 5-10 lbs I've been carrying around for the last 2 years? It really wasn't from eating cookies, chocolate, candies, cakes, snacks, hors d' oeuvres, party food, drinking egg nog, wine & every Christmas cocktail you can imagine, 2 Christmases ago! It was just poo & snot... totally not my fault! :haha: Are you PT now chickie?

Oh yeah, Dash I loved the Rock the Casbah quote! (immediately the song came to mind & now I can't get it out of my head, either - thanks for that too! :haha:)

Pebble - thank God, finally! :thumbup: Yeah, no sick days allowed on BNB, you didn't get the memo? If I miss more than 3 days, it takes me like 2 hours to catch up & then post! But these ladies are so worth my time & effort! :winkwink: You are going thru a lot & sometimes we just can't keep up, so don't worry yourself. You just take care of YOU & get through all of this OK & that will make us all very happy. :hugs:

Moon - I'll come & check on you this weekend too :winkwink:.


----------



## LilSluz

Oh YES, I'll take on some of your :wine: tonight because after missing my Friday night :wine: dinners for the last 5 weeks? GAME ON. Sinusitis or not, I'm having 1 or 2 (or so) tonight! :drunk:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies sorry for not being about needed a bit of me time. I will post a proper post later once I have had chance to catch up with everything but I wanted to pick your brains. Would those of you who have the time please look at my chart and let me know what you think is going on. I have never had a cycle this long before, I'm too scared to test especially after my blood results but there is still no sign of AF. I suppose on a positive even if it was negative my cycle has been that long my test results were probably wrong.
Thoughts please ladies.


----------



## moondust7

drhouse said:


> Hmmm yes dash 'twas a pot full! Doesn't everyone's sperm analysis need to go to work in the glovebox and need recollection?

:haha: :rofl: Oh man that cracked me up!!! Love you all so much!


----------



## moondust7

Lils - wow your colonics sounds like it was craptastic!!! :haha: :winkwink: Seriously though, my mom was dignosed with colitis a couple years ago (she's in remission now) and she was telling me when she was going for treatment for it that we have pockets in our colon where things get trapped. I didn't know you could get it flushed out!! Man I would LOVE to lose weight that way!!! :haha: LOL!! But really, that's something I think I might consider in the future!! Actually I'm not 100% sure why I have back pain!!! It's so frustrating though. I have several theories - but I honestly think the main culprit is sitting at a desk all day!! I'm in decent shape although it could be better, and to be honest, I'd like to lose 10 lbs, and 15 lbs would get me to my ideal weight, so obviously there's some work that could be done there, and I'm sure that has something to do with it. I'm 5'2", so 15 lbs is a decent amount of extra weight to carry around. I do workout, although desk work doesn't help so I have to make sure I take breaks to walk around outside at work during the day too. Anyways, glad to hear you and butterfly are both into yoga too. It's amazing what a difference it makes!! I have Monday off too... love Federal holidays!!! Have a great weekend and you enjoy your wine and get well soon. Oh, and like one of the other ladies here said, have you tried a neti pot before? My mom bought me one, but I refused to use it for years b/c I thought it would be gross, but I finally used it last time I was sick and it was WONDERFUL!! It totally flushes out your sinuses. It's gross when gobbs of snot come out, but I love the feeling afterwards, and when I've used it, I get better so much quicker.

Pebble - hope you're feeling better!!! :hugs::flower:

Pad - thanks for the luck... I need it!! Pink pink pink for you!! :cloud9:

Chicken - I don't chart so I can't help you... really wish I could. I'm so so hopeful for you that this is good news!!! :dust:

AFM - I'll test tomorrow morning. No idea what to think or expect. But at least I'll get to pee on something and see if it changes color :haha: Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## FireBaby

Lils - just following up on what Moondust said - Neti pots are great! (and gross you feel a bit like you might be drowning) but the clean sinus feeling is amazing.

I've done colonics in the past and I love the light feeling afterwards, but also every time I've done colonics I've been kind of constipated for a couple of days afterwards it's like there's nothing left in you to come out anymore. Sorry way TMI I know....but I do think they can get rid of some of the gunk that has been hanging around in your for a while which has to be a good thing. 

I actually had DH go and get one when he had been suffering from bad back pain. He didn't poop for a week afterwards. Ooops. But I think it helped in the long term to heal the backpain - it was just one of many things we tried for it.


----------



## Mirium

Hi guys,

Dash - good luck!!

Nessaw -

Spoiler
Congrats!! All the best to you!

GrkPrn - I am so sorry!! :hugs: and :hugs:

Chicken - I really hope that you get answers and good news. I would think that if you did test on the wrong day, the result would not be the most accurate.

Pebble - Hello, it's great that you're making progress

Lils - Wow, colonics sound like a real cleanse! Good luck this cycle!

DrH - All the best in the upcoming cycle!

Pad - All the best and of course, PINK comes to mind!

Owl - Fingers crossed for you this cycle. Your holiday plans sound fun!

Moon - Fingers crossed for you as well!

Dwrgi - Hello. Miss you, good luck to you as well!

AngelsMommie - Fingers crossed for you as well!

Hello to all the other ladies - Butterfly, Firebaby, HA, Purple, Asry, Fro, LadyH Tiger, Twinks and anyone I missed.

AFM - I have been lurking. I took this cycle off to heal as advised by my RE so I am basically just trying to lose some weight now. I had a painful ovulation this cycle and the pain hung around for approx. 6 days after. It felt like something wasn't right but of course, I wasn't TTC. It's been approx a week after ovulation so I'll probably have AF next weekend. Oh, in recent posts, one or two of you mentioned prior miscarriages and I heard no one mention a D&C. I wondered if I am among the few that's done D&Cs (2) if any. Of course, I wish I did not have to because one of the risks is scarring but my body seems to hold on & not start AF/bleeding quick enough. Anyway, Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## nessaw

Spoiler
hi all thank you so much for your kind words.am still a little dazed with it all.have spoken to gp and he recommended still going to fertility clinic next week and talking to them re my concerns about low prog and thin linings shown by prev tests.so we'll see what they say.boyf picked up his sa results which were the same as last time so clearly whilst most of them are ligging around one pulled his finger out and got the job done!am away at a 40th birthday weekend so am going for the antibiotics story line but i forgot one of the girls going is a nurse!!think i got away with it.this place is a converted barn and its got its own swimming pool.am looking forward to using it fully and without a hangover!! thinking of you all much love vx


----------



## nessaw

dwrgi-hope the court case went well.

lils-i get sinusitus all the time its awful.at the mo i use beconase spray every day to keep it at bay.my boyfs mum recommended a sea salt spray.i'll check what its called.

purps-happy maternity leave!!

drh-my boyf dropped his sample as he handed it to the nurse!fortunately it didn't break.

mirium-look after yourself.x

chicken-test!!

to everyone i haven't mentioned i hope you're doing well.

have a great weekend all.

love vx


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick one as I am on my phone...

Chicken, well your chart does look like you O'd on cd18 so was the prog test on cd21 I can't remember? If so then the result is going to be inaccurate surely. Also FF implies that it expects AF to turn up in a few days so do you have a long LP? I think the average longest LP (if that makes sense) is 16 days but I have had a couple of 17 day ones with no reason. 

Nessaw have a lovely weekend :happydance:

LilS hope you are managing to get rid of some of that snot :dohh: I had not heard of colonics for back pain :shrug: maybe I need to look into that. I'm afraid I am so rubbish at keeping up with my yoga, at the moment it's once a week when I tell myself to do it 3 times. I am also doing swimming once. 

Purps, yay maternity leave :happydance:

Right I'd better post before I lose it :haha:

Eta oh yes dwrgi it sounds like the court case went well, congrats, must drop you an email...


----------



## padbrat

Mirium... I have had 6 losses and all but one have been ERPCs and D&Cs. The one fully natural m/c I had was days of blood and pain... please don't feel bad for the choices you made... they spared you that. xx

Chicken I agree with Butterfly... I don't think the prog test was accurate due to when you OV.

Hey Nee! Please don't take the beconase unless you have specifically cleared it with your Dr for use during pregnancy. 

Butterfly I am doing sweet FA! So you are doing better than me!

Hey Fire... my friend had a colonic as she is having some investigations done ... she had it done at hospital and she didn't poop for a week either hahaha! Some hospitals here make you have one before giving birth!!

Moon.. are you testing?????? POAS!!!


----------



## nessaw

thanks pad.will stop taking it til i see the doc on wed.x


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!

sorry don't have much time this morning but just wanted to quickly say:

Lils - OMG the colonics sound interesting!!:thumbup: you are absolutely right about the 'pockets' in there ! I have no trouble talking about poo :haha:- I had to ask clients in my practice all the time about poop... Your health starts in your gut.... I am a true believer of that!:thumbup: Make sure you take some good bacteria (probiotics) now to rebuild the good flora in there ok?... Good luck hun....:hugs::hugs::kiss: Have a nice long weekend even if you are doing taxes yuk!!:nope::wacko:

purps- Yay!!! :happydance::happydance:happy maternity leave!!

mirium- take care of yourself :hugs::hugs:

chicken- I don't really know about your chart.... I would TEST!!!:hugs:

Dwrgi - hope court went well! :thumbup::kiss::hugs:

Pad - hope you're well!!:hugs::kiss:

Hello to everyone I missed!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: 

Sorry gotta run - AD is trying to take over the laptop...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

I don't have time for a full post, but need :help:!!! I just went to the bathroom & on 9DPO I'm bleeding!? Like, not spotting but I'd say like light AF?!? I've never, ever, ever had this happen before & my LP's are 14-17 days?! Very confused - anyone have this happen before? Doesn't look like I could have O'd any sooner...?

Gotta love curve balls. I may end up testing +RW!? (at 9DPO!?) I'm gonna leave my chart at spotting for now until I see what I'm dealing with. No PMS symptoms whatsoever, either... :shrug::nope:


----------



## padbrat

Lils... implantation bleed??? Test... just in case test!!!

FXFXFFXFXFX huni xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz said:


> I don't have time for a full post, but need :help:!!! I just went to the bathroom & on 9DPO I'm bleeding!? Like, not spotting but I'd say like light AF?!? I've never, ever, ever had this happen before & my LP's are 14-17 days?! Very confused - anyone have this happen before? Doesn't look like I could have O'd any sooner...?
> 
> Gotta love curve balls. I may end up testing +RW!? (at 9DPO!?) I'm gonna leave my chart at spotting for now until I see what I'm dealing with. No PMS symptoms whatsoever, either... :shrug::nope:

Hmm my dear LilS, well I guess that, having been ill a lot, your temps might have been put out of whack. 31 days seems a reasonable number for a cycle so maybe you did O earlier but because your poor body had lots of other stuff going on it was difficult to detect O :growlmad: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Not sure Lils, does seem odd. Hope all pans out ok xx


----------



## pbl_ge

I've heard a lot of women here say their IB was much heavier than the spotting usually described. There's a good chance that's what it is! You might have better luck with a HPT in a couple of days. 

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks ladies for the encouragement! But no HPT's will be needed, as :witch: has entered the building :shrug:. So, I am RW+ :wine: as DrH would say! 

BF - :hugs: I figured I'd test our chart-analyzing skills this cycle - are we passing? :haha: I'm too tired to look at it or try to comprehend it, so I am hoping you nailed it because that would mean my Vitex is working to normalize my cycles (from my long 35-day cycles to 30 maybe???)! I shall take that as my silver lining. 

Also, I'm really glad if it was going to come that it come this weekend vs next. I am due to go back to Orlando to celebrate Halloween Horror Nights w/DH & my nephew & it was due to come right before I left (yet again on my Orlando vacation w/DH :growlmad:)! So, I'd much rather deal w/it this weekend... It sux, I had a bit of a :cry:, but I'm done - guess that was the missing PMS symptom I was looking for! :wacko: 

Chicken I'll go look at your chart issues now & try to make sense of it! :hugs:

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn that :witch: - yeah I reckon if you take out the temps from cd 21 and 22 then you could have O'd maybe around cd16/17 which would be good. Hopefully if you stop being :sick: then you might get a good idea next month and with a good cycle maybe a BFP :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - if you O'd CD18 & your test was done CD22, then you were at 4DPO vs 7DPO. I have heard that it often isn't done on the "exact" date as its tough to nail down the exact O date - even w/charting (I think mine were usually 6DPO-8DPO though). So, what I had found was that apparently Progesterone "peaks" 5-9DPO, so that's why they shoot for 7DPO. (If you think about it even women w/normal-ish cycles who come in on CD21 can't possibly be 7DPO unless they have the very perfect CD14 O date.) :shrug:

So, if you got tested 1 day before this "peak period", I still don't know what the answer is, but maybe that puts a little more perspective on it? But, I've defo had LP at 17DPO before (-HPT) & know of others who've had that, including BF. It looks like you are 16DPO today & temp has dropped so maybe see what happens tomorrow morning & if no AF, then test? You know, of course, what I am hoping for!!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn that :witch: - yeah I reckon if you take out the temps from cd 21 and 22 then you could have O'd maybe around cd16/17 which would be good. Hopefully if you stop being :sick: then you might get a good idea next month and with a good cycle maybe a BFP :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks BF, I needed a hug! :hugs: I just tried discarding CD21-22, then CD15-17, then both/diff combinations, but FF basically just told me "F*** it - we don't have a frackin clue when you O'd?!". :haha: Oh well, I'll just say in my head maybe it was CD17, which would be last day of EWCM & just be sure to take this one out of my stats! :winkwink:

Back atcha, darlin! :hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for your thoughts everyone, My blood test were on CD23 so possibly 5DPO. My GP is going to rerun the tests again this month so I guess I just wait and see. AF still isn't here and just retested with a BNF. Just wish she would hurry up now so I can move on.


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Chic, sorry for BFN, hun. :hugs: That's exactly what I felt when mine was delayed - was weird to actually wish for :af: for once... It's good to get & compare 2-3 cycles of Prog. anyway because cycles can vary. I hope she comes quickly for you. :flow:


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - just a quick post. 

Lils :hugs: Sorry for AF showing up. +RW sounds wonderful. And your weekend next weekend *will* be great now that witch AF will be out of the picture!!

Chicken :hugs: Sorry for the BFN. That's so frustrating.... Wish there was something we could do to speed up AF.

Dash - good luck tomorrow!! I'm sure you'll do fine!!!

AFM - I used the free dip pregnancy test that came in the OPK. You're supposed to read it between 5-15 minutes, but not after 15 minutes. I had a very, very faint 2nd line show up right at about 15 minutes, so I know that doesn't really mean anything. I'm still glad I used the test though - otherwise I would have just been staring at it all next month. Am having PMS symptoms (cramps etc.) today so am expecting AF tomorrow. We'll be going apple picking though, so it will still be a fun day, even if AF ruins it!!!! Hope you all are having a great weekend. I'm making a pot roast today.


----------



## padbrat

Awww pants Lils and Chicken... 

Lils at least you have a lovely weekend coming up! I know the celebrations in Orlando for Halloween are brilliant!!

Moon.... hmmm... give it a couple of days and retest chick.


----------



## Angelsmommie

*drhouse:* - i am red wine positive. today the sperm ended up in the glovebox of the car. hmmm. after the first time i have ever seen/assisted dh to give himself "a hand" he he he, and at least an hour before work of can you/can't you which has never been a problem till now when it really matters, when i am late have a promotion and need to prepare for the biggest work event of my life, then hubby can't get a park. (what the) so he abandons after a fifteen minute attempt to drop off his sperm, taking it to work in the glovebox. :rofl: Thanks for the great laugh! Although I'm sorry that :witch: of an AF biatch decided to show her ugly face. :( 

*padbrat* - how exciting!!!! I can just imagine the feel good anxiety you must be having! 

*daska* - I clearly misunderstood the colonics thing. Shooting water up the rear huh??? Sounds kinda interesting ... sorta. :huh:

*LilSluz* - "Colonics  yes, they stick a hose in the back door & flush you out several times! Aka Colon Hydrotherapy (like its a great day at the spa?!).". :rofl: Definitely something to consider. I have always heard of all the lbs of waste we carry in our colon and I'm sure the buildup is not a good thing. Makes me wonder if it's a contributer to colon cancer in anyway. BTW I am so terribly sorry about the biatch of an AF. :(

Gotta go my DH is kicking me off the comp. so if there are any typo's my apologies. Blame it on the antsy hubby. :)

Hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Good morning ladies!

Lils - I'm so sorry the biatch :witch: showed up.... I know once you are better your chart will look great again:thumbup:...The last two times I've been sick my cycles were a bit shorter. I think the vitex definitely may be helping you though if it's allowing the ovulation to happen earlier (you had lots of EWCM earlier so you probably ovulated on CD 17/18. Glad that you won't have to deal with AF for your Orlando trip - that sounds like fun! and your fav time of year right? Be good to yourself and eat some dark choc covered almonds.... works for me! :haha::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Chicken - I'm sorry for the BFN :hugs::hugs: I hope you find out soon what's going on... hang in there :hugs::hugs:

Moon - sorry for the BFN - but faint line at 15 min? hmmm maybe test again in a few days?? :hugs::hugs: have fun apple picking!

HA - just wrote in your journal -I am so happy for you!!:thumbup:

Purps - just wrote in our journal too - so sorry about little Pickle :cry: :nope:Sending you giant :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fro - :hugs::hugs: hope you are okay....:hugs:

Butterfly, Pad, Asry, Pebble and Angelsmommie, - :flower::flower::hi::hi::hi:

and everyone I missed - :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - woke up at 6am to give myself the first Lupron shot today... more in my journal - was *really* nervous -but got job done...


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo... I am in bits... Purps I wrote in your journal.. I am in tears xx

BTW ladies before you worry Purps has just lost her beloved dog x


----------



## nessaw

purps am so sorry.thinking of you.much love x


----------



## tigerlily1975

Aww, so sorry lovely-Lou :hugs: Will stop by your journal with some more :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, 

C xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks everyone X

Purps so sorry honey

Lils have a great weekend

Dash YAY for the first jab, you will get the hand of it really quickly and soon wont give it a second thought.

PAd How are you doing honey? XPINKX

AF arrived this morning on wards and upwards.


----------



## purplelou

Ladies, just a quick one, I am following all posts and sending you lovexxx
Thank you for thinking about me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Moon -if you have a faint line and no af...test again...might be something! Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## drhouse

Moon two lines sounds good!!!!! Purps its almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pad are you pinkness???
Day three today. need for chocolate goodness is reducing. chocolate dipped strawberries still required!


----------



## dashka

Chicken - so sorry AF arrived :hugs:-you are right - onwards and upwards and take it easy and treat yourself today...:hugs:

Purps - still sending you tons and tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello to everyone !!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - holiday today here - Canadian Thanksgiving... or I call it 'gratitude day'... going to parents for some turkey lunch and I'm sooooo grateful to have you ladies !!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

to the US ladies - Happy Columbus day right??


----------



## LilSluz

Moon &#8211; Wow, that faint line at 15mins sounds soooo promising!!! :test: again! Btw, I loved &#8220;craptastic&#8221;! :haha: And I TOTALLY believe it about sitting at the desk causing it. Do you have a lumbar support? I have botha lumbar support that goes on the back of my chair & a &#8220;Tush-Cush&#8221;, which is a padded cushion you sit on that has a cut out where your spine would normally rest on the chair/cushion &#8211; it takes pressure off your spine :thumbup:. (Actually, check out the link I added - it supports that notion!). I can&#8217;t do the netipot since I have a hole in my septum (got hit in the face with a baseball bat age 7 & it broke my nose). So, I tried the squirt bottle as per Dr, closing off one nostril, but my sinuses were so swollen that it got trapped & only about 1/3 came back out thru my mouth & it took another 14 hrs for the rest to make its way out. Made my headache 10x worse, so Dr said don&#8217;t use it. My septum is so deviated that one side is almost touching at the top so any swelling makes it touch & causes a lot of pain & there is also scar tissue from 2003 surgery in there. 2nd ENT also mentioned that I may need surgery :nope:. I hope not. I&#8217;m really hoping you get your BFP!!!

Mirium &#8211; Greetings from Lurkland :hi: I hope you are healing nicely & taking some time to get healthy & gearing up for next ovulation :thumbup:. How&#8217;s the weight loss going? I had a D&C with my 1st mc &#8211; at 12.5 weeks. I didn&#8217;t end up having any scarring when they did my hysteroscopy, but they did remove a septum. At any rate, you&#8217;ve done the lap, so all of the scarring should be fixed &#8211; yay!!! :happydance: And don&#8217;t feel bad that you had to do those D&C&#8217;s &#8211; you really don&#8217;t have a choice if you couldn&#8217;t mc naturally, hun. But, problem fixed, so onwards & upwards, as you have a whole new ute to work with now! :thumbup:

Purps &#8211; aw, honey, I posted in your journal but just wanted to give you some extra :hugs::hugs::hugs: today.

HA &#8211; I also posted in your journal, but I&#8217;m just so excited for your litter of 15 Embies!!!! :yipee: :hugs:

Dashka &#8211; Yes, I&#8217;m taking the probiotics too, thank for looking after my Poo health! :haha: I&#8217;m going to get another one next week after my Orlando trip. Day #2 of shots down! :thumbup: Have a very Happy Thanksgiving today, hun! It&#8217;s nice that you take the time to be grateful for the things that you have & we are equally as thankful to have you on our thread!!! :hugs:

Pad &#8211; when is your next scan, hun? Thinking pretty pink-Pad thoughts for you hun!

Firebaby &#8211; wow, I didn&#8217;t think about it helping back pain, but I can totally see it! When AF arrives, because of the extra bloat in that area, things get a little crowded & my back ALWAYS hurts way more. So, if Poo is taking up any room down there, getting it out could only help make more room, so I totally see that :thumbup: I feel soooo much lighter, now & even lost 3 lbs total, so losing weight could only help too, I&#8217;d think! Well\, it looks like you O&#8217;d on Saturday, so I hope you caught that eggy! :dust:

Ness &#8211; hope you are doing well, there chic!

BF &#8211; don&#8217;t be down on yourself, just try to do your best. It&#8217;s best to start off slow & work your way up anyway as you don&#8217;t want to hurt yourself. And if you are doing yoga 1x & swimming 1x, that&#8217;s really good :thumbup:. :hugs:

Pebble- I hope it&#8217;s all begun by now, hun, so you can heal & finally get past this. Hang in there, chick. :hugs:

LadyH &#8211; thanks for coming by & giving my some encouragement too, hun :hugs: I hope you are doing well &#8211; I have to get to your journal, as my journals have been suffering lately! :wacko:

Chicken &#8211; Well, I guess I am glad that :witch: came so you can start a new cycle & get on with additional testing. I know its really hard not knowing what is going on, but once you figure it out, you can then at least start any treatment needed & move forward. :thumbup: treat yourself to something good, hun. :hugs: 

Angels &#8211; yeah, the Poo-Guru attributes a lot of things to having so much old poo, causing toxicity in there. I actually felt sick to my stomach as it was coming out :sick: & can't wait to get everything out of my body now. Here is a listing of things it&#8217;s supposed to help if you or anyone else is interested: https://www.sheilashea.com/effects.html

Tiger - :hi: honey! 2013 is just around the corner :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else & big :hugs:, :dust: & :wine: to all!

I am off to &#8220;try&#8221; to finish my taxes. :wacko: My sinuses are finally starting to feel better after Friday's procedure, thank God. Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

I'm (kind of) back to the land of the living today, so I'll try to catch up and keep up! *Lil*, did you know your posts sometimes make really good cheat sheets for what's happened in the past few days? Keep those long posts coming!!!! :haha: Sorry that AF got you, though. Wherever would we be without :wine:????????

*Nessaw* -- FX for you and doctor's appts. Do you have one set? I'm thinking very sticking thoughts for you.

*Moon* -- When are you testing again? :test: :test: :test:!!!!

*Purp* -- :hugs: I'm so sorry. I gave my pup an extra big hug after reading your posts. Losing a pet is so awful. 

*Fire* -- I didn't have a D&C, but I think the elevated risks are pretty minimal these days. Am I wrong? I see sooooooooo many women here and in the TTCAL forum who had D&Cs and got their sticky BFP soon after. FX for you, and lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:.

*Chicken* -- Sorry AF got you. I looked at your chart before your AF and was fairly stumped. Your temps are so consistent! mine are noisy, but there's usually a bit jump between FP and LP, so I'm not good at gradual rises and so forth. I hope the doctors will be helpful with new tests and such. 

I'm sure I've missed lots of people. Sorry! :hi: to everyone!!!! :dust: and :hugs: as appropriate.

AFM, I'm still waiting for levels to zero out before anything else can happen. I expect at least another 3 more boring weeks. :coffee: In the meantime, I'm trying to get healthy and get lots of work done. We installed a wood stove last week, just in time for cold, dreary, nasty weather, so I've been camped next to it for days. We may never leave the house again! 

Oh, and as I'm getting healthier again, I'm back on :wine: duty.


----------



## LilSluz

Pebble - you can cheat off me anytime you want, chic! :haha: Glad to be of service! Glad your numbers are getting there, hun. Ugh, I hope it comes quicker than 3 weeks?! But, in the meantime, Dr Lils says drink your medicine :wine:. :winkwink: Oooooh, a wood stove? I don't think I've ever seen one but that sounds so warm - where do you live anyway? Camping next to a warm stove together with :wine: - what more could one ask for? OK, a :baby:, but other than that? :thumbup:


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies! We have today off work but I decided to look at stuff online for an hour or so today.

Dash - So glad your first injection went well!!! Way to go!! :thumbup: I'm sure they will only get easier and easier! :flower:

Purps - Am so so sorry to hear about your doggie. :hugs: Am glad you are able to take some time to cry and grieve. Hugs and wishes for a healing heart :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:

Pad - Pink pink pink!!! :cloud9:

Chicken - So sorry about AF but glad you are moving upwards and onwards! Big hug and take care :hugs: :hugs:

DrH - chocolate dipped strawberries - oohhh that has to be one of my favorites!! Mmm!! :munch:

Lils - Oh wow - the lumbar support and tush cush sounds like a really good idea. I am going to look into getting those. I don't have anything like that... just a regular old office chair. Thanks for the idea!!! Speaking of sciatic nerve pain - I had a flare up 2 days ago that really hurt, but it only lasted 1 night and thankfully yoga helped. Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that the squirt bottle made your headaches worse :nope: That sounds awful - I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope you start to feel better soon... you've been having such a hard time lately!! :hugs: :hugs: BTW - I broke my finger in 8th grade (13 years old I think) from gym-class baseball and have a crocked finger now!! Baseball is dangerous!!!

Pebble - the wood stove sounds LOVELY!!! Can you make toasted marshmallows in it? Or is it one of those stoves that uses the wood pellets? My Dh's parents have a wood-burning stove that uses pellets in their basement and I love it!!! Am so glad to hear you're feeling healthier and better now and are enjoying some :wine: 

Hi Tigerlily, Lady H, Dwrgi, Firebaby, Angelsmommie, Mirium, Nessaw, Butterfly and all the other ladies here :wave:

AFM -

Spoiler
Yesterday DH and I went to go on a short hike for about a half hour / 45 minutes, got lunch and then went to pick apples. I had mild AF cramps, but woke up 2-lbs lighter, which was weird to have lost weight on the day AF is due. Came home with a half-bushel of apples that we'll eat plain and use to make caramel apples and apple crisp. We got home around 4:00ish. I still didn't have my period. After :sex: , hiking and apple-picking I would have thought I'd get it. I got a bath and then at about 6:30 my patience was running out so we went to RiteAid and got some pregnancy tests. I got a 2-per-pack of FRER and a 2-pack of Clear Blue digitals. I took at FRER. I got a faint 2nd line within the 10-minute limit. I think that's a BFP (!!!!!!!), but I'm still a little nervous about it sticking since the line was so light. Last year I was 2 days late getting AF one time, so I don't know if that was a chemical or what. So, hopefully I'll feel a little better if I don't get it in the next couple days. I'm waiting for tomorrow morning to take the 2nd FRER so hopefully I have a stronger 2nd line. I might take a digital then too.I'm still in a little shock but very excited and hopeful.


----------



## Lady H

Oooooh Moon! C'mon! Xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Moon 


Spoiler
Oh lovely that sounDs like a bfp to me!!! :yipee: confirm It tomorrow with the first pee of the morning and then we can all celebrate!!


----------



## nessaw

moon-am with purps and lady h.fingers crossed.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Moon

Spoiler
OMG! :happydance: I'll keep FX that it sticks for you! They say it doesn't matter what the levels are early on, so long as they're doubling. Think you could convince your Dr to do a couple of Beta tests?


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Dash - Yes it is Columbus day. Happy Gratitude day! I wish it was Thanksgiving here already, not for the food - just for the cozy, festive feel!

Moon


Spoiler
Great!! Fingers crossed that this is a sticky BFP for you!!

Lils - Oh how I wish I am working with a new 'ute' ...:) After my 2nd miscarriage & TTC for a few months with no luck - I had joined an Asherman's syndrome site and I think that's why I am so worried about scarring. After listening to all their stories of re-scarring sometimes after scar tissue removed has made me pessimistic even though I did the lap. Also, the mantra on that site is - it is important to use the proper technique to remove scarring (very blunt micro-scissors). My RE is known as a talented RE here and has been doing surgery for approx 22 years - thereabout - but he seems to have an ego too and from what he described, he does not use micro-scissors but hey what's a girl to do... :). All I can do is hope for the best! By the way, I saw Housewives of Miami for the 1st time weekend gone and one of the ladies is LTTTC & had 3 miscarriages. I know you're from the FL... :) so had to mention but now that leads me to mention that Jacqueline on Housewives of NJ had same issue too before finally having a son. I must sound like a Housewives fanatic now...:).

Pad - Thanks for the reassurance. Thinking Pink!

Pebble - Camping by a wood stove with :wine: and not leaving the house sure sounds cozy!

LadyH - :hi:

:hi: to all the other ladies

AFM - The pain that started after ovulation is back again and I woke up sick this morning. I know the sickness is from it. It feels like something went wrong with ovulation or either I ovulated but a cyst or cysts were left behind. As a result, I did not go to the gym this morning but I decided that I need to go so I am going now - just for 40 mins. I am not being fussy... :). I am about 27 lbs overweight (partly due to foolishly eating what I thought was 'good' food to prepare for pregnancy, no movement for 3 months after removing fibroids & being pregnant twice) so I want to lose it - especially since that's better for TTC and for pregnancy if I get there. Have a good night ladies!


----------



## Asryellah

Moon

Spoiler
I'm over the moon for you :happydance::happydance:What wonderful news, I'm sure the line will keep on getting darker :cloud9:

Big :hug: to all of you beautiful, lovely ladies <3


----------



## drhouse

Great news moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dashka

Moon - 

Spoiler
that is wonderful news!!! hope tomorrow's 2nd line is even darker -it should be with first morning urine.... FX for you!!!! yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Lils - you finished your taxes yet??? Hope you are feeling a bit better :hugs::kiss:

Purps - :hugs::hugs:

Mirium - good for you for going to the gym and losing weight....:thumbup: 

Pebble - wow the wood stove sounds amazing! We have a fireplace but never use it (safety thing with AD and dog) but in a few years -I hope to convert it to a gas one.... I hope you don't have to wait 3 more weeks..... hope it goes quickly hun...:hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is well and hugs and kisses to all! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - woke up with a damn cold this morning - I am thinking the 'snot' fairy likes me this time around....:haha::haha: Started last night with a nasty sore throat.... But on a positive note - I'm getting used to giving myself the shots... (mind you Lupron needle is pretty tiny so we'll see how I do with the others!)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

Hi kismet and welcome to the thread :flower: the ladies here are the best!!

Hi to everyone else :hi: and huge :hugs: 
I hope you are all good?
I'm lurking a bit to keep up with you all!

Any news moon?

Will visit all journals after this.

Arm...feeling a bit calmer today, I've had a lovely day because I went to see neversaynever and baby Louis ...and it has given me a smile (so thank you!) and I got snuggles in the process!
Thank you for thinking of me xxx


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies! Thank you so much for your encouragement and kind words. I really really appreciate it.

Dash - So happy to hear you're getting used to the shots!! :thumbup: I'm sure you'll be a pro in no time!!! So sorry to hear the snot monster attacked though. Get some rest and take care of yourself. :flower:

Mirium - I'm sorry you're feeling sick from ovulation. :hugs::hugs: Hope you heal and feel better soon. That's great that you're going to work out!! I know what you mean about taking it easy.... Same here - I've gained a few lbs too. I'm sure the exercise is wonderful for you - just be gentle with yourself!!! Especially if you're not feeling too great! Hope you're doing better today :flower:

Hi Kismet - welcome to the board! 

Pebble - thanks for the suggestion - I'll ask about getting those checked. Hope you're doing well!!

Hi Asryellah, Lady H, Purps, Nessaw, Lils, Pad, Chicken, DrH, Tigerlily, Dwrgi, Firebaby, Angelsmommie, Butterfly and all the other ladies here :wave:

AFM -

Spoiler
Still no AF so I tested again this morning, and the line was a little darker. So I guess that's a BFP (!!!). I can't believe it!!! I am surprised that the line is only half as dark as the control line though - I thought it would be like the OPK where the line would be the same darkness when it was positive. I have some digitals that I'll be using too. I am happy and excited but still kindof shocked, and honestly I don't really feel any different other than slightly sore boobs.


----------



## purplelou

Moon


Spoiler
Oh Hun..congratulations!! That's a bfp!! 
:happydance::happydance: i am so very happy for you xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Moon

Spoiler
so excited for you. My frer was not dark for a bit but as they say, a line is a line. :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nessaw

welcome kismet.

purps-what a lovely day!

moon-

love to all x


----------



## LilSluz

Just :pop:ing in for a quickie - 

Dash - so glad shot are getting easier, chick! :thumbup: But BOO-HISS on nasty cold! :grr: :nope: Drink lots of hot liquids & get lots of rest, kid :sleep:. Have you ever tried Zicam? Its' homeopathic & supposed to reduce the duration if truly a cold (I think mine was a diff virus). How was Thanksgiving? :hugs:

Mirium - Your new mantra: "I have a brand new, shiny, top-of-the-line ute" :thumbup: :winkwink:. You may have a luteal cyst - ??? They are very common & happen at ovulation. Mine felt very sharp & even shot pain down into the top of my leg from my ovary. They can be so painful that often women go to the ER. I had one earlier this year for 3 months with bouts a major pain & my BF got one right after me & she ended up in the ER. Unfortunately, all you can do is let it go away on its own. If pain persists more than 3 months, you'll need to go back to Dr. But if you want to confirm it you'll have to go to your RE anyway & get an u/s. It doesn't interfere w/TTC, though, so that's a plus. Maybe since it's been bothering you for a while, go & see him to confirm what it is? GL hun & feel better - :flower:

Purps - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moon -

Spoiler
:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's great news!!! In HPT, any line - even the faintest ghostly looking thing - is a BFP if it's within the time frame, so Congrats to you!!! :yipee: :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - Welcome to our thread! I hope you don't have to stay here long & it ends in a BFP for you :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Moon, Congratulation keeping everything crossed for you honey.

Kismet, YAY you found us, Welcome.


----------



## dashka

Kismet - welcome to our thread! :flower:Hey - were you on the TWW thread as well? Your name sounds familiar??

Purps - glad you are feeling a bit better and you had a nice visit! :hugs:

Moon -

Spoiler
wonderful news! so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance:

Lils - thanks hun :hugs: I've never seen it here .... but we do have a few homeopathic companies that make something similar (although I couldn't find the ingredients on the Zicam website)... A lot of them are for flu though and preventing a flu virus. I've been terrible at boosting my immune system though ever since I've feared that I might have what my sister has -re: immune system and TTC.... even my ND said not to take too much to boost immune system.... I can't win!:dohh:

HA - wishing you so much luck tomorrow morning!!! :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

So far October's brought 2 BFP's and we're only 9 days in!!! :happydance::happydance: Come on fairy.... we need you to work some overtime this month and bring lots more!!!:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

hey ladies..


Spoiler
Am on count down to next scan... in Fri.. need some happy pink love thoughts please!!:thumbup:


Spoiler
Moon! Wahey!! A line is a line... get thee to thy Dr and get hcg and progesterone tests done! Fab news!!:happydance:

Dash... boo to the snot monster! Hoorah for being brave and shooting up yourself... have to confess I am too chicken and Hubby does it lol.

Lils... get on with those taxes so you can get supping that wine for me!

Purps pleased you had a lovely day and are feeling a little better xxx

Hey Nee and LadyH!!

Kismet welcome!

Hey Mirium... sorry you are feeling rough..


----------



## dashka

Pad -

Spoiler
yay for scan this Friday! THINKING PINK, THINKING PINK, THINKING PINK How far along will you be by then? I don't see your ticker anymore?


----------



## purplelou

Pad I am thinking pink pink pink  for you!
And sending lots of sparkly https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9042239fltt.gif
And I'll do that today and tomorrow and Friday for you
:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

v


----------



## LilSluz

An ode to Pad...*Pink, pickled-pink, pinkety-pink, pinkness, pinkster, Pinkologist, pinkotomy, pinkalicious, pinktastic, pinkscrumdeliumptious, pink-a-dilly, pinkadinkdink, pink-your-nose, pinx, pinky-finger, get-pinky, pinky-boots, get-down-with-the-pinkness!, and... PINK!*
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

I think it seems sensible to get the tests done! You have been off the pill since march is that right? Usually the guidelines are that for us over 35 ers, ttc for 6 months...investigations are a good idea!
You will know where you stand then xxx


----------



## drhouse

Hi Kismet  welcome! This is the best thread on the internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Purps OMG its 16 days to go. Are you nesting yet? You know that you will deliver after you have decided to move the fridge and do the windows!!! Its a bizarre physiological urge that seems to have absolutely no correlation to the fact that you are heavy, tired and very very very pregnant!!!!!

OMG the BFPs are still coming. Congrats Pad, Lady H, Moon and Neesaw. Thinking of you all!!!!!!!Moon am going hiking and eating apples based on your recommendations!!!!!!!!!!! Meanwhile Asry you are a third try girl now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Has any one heard from Manuiti!!! Thinking of you too if you are lurking. 

Mirium sorry to hear that you have had ov pain! It can be pretty severe  god knows how many women I have seen with Mittleschmetrz in the ED. However, if you know when it happens that coud be a good thing.. wink wink wink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lils are you tax positive yet!!!!!!!!!! Your positive posts are positively priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FYI  we are sperm analysis positive. Results due Friday. Amazing how awesome to have the ability to pull into a loading zone, drop off DH and know that the sperm is at the lab, not in the pocket and not in the glove box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If I get preggers this month the wedding is off!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would have a ten day old baby. Probably not the way to enjoy the day!!!!!!!!!!

Chicken how are you girlfriend 
Dwrgi  hugs to lurkdom
HA good luck for tomorrow


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

I've got a question: Since so many of you have naturopathic knowledge, I thought I'd ask for your advice. I'm thinking of doing a cleanse sometime in the next couple of weeks, and I'd love to know opinions on what sorts of cleanses are good and bad. I haven't been taking very good care of myself during this methotrexate journey (oh the :wine:!!!), and as I gear up to TTC again, it would be nice to at least psychologically feel cleansed and ready to go again. I was reading these websites:
https://natural-fertility-info.com/prepare-for-conception
https://www.vegetariantimes.com/article/weekend-detox/

...And some others. Anyone have tips, guidelines, advice, etc?

Thanks!

PS. to Kismet -- I have no words of wisdom for you, as I haven't had any of that done. I know some of these other ladies have, so I'm sure you'll get good advice!


----------



## nessaw

drh-good work on the sperm!!

ha best of luck for tom.


Spoiler
went to the fertility clinic today.the consultant said not to worry too much re low prog /thin lining issues but to reassure she'd do an early scan in 2wks.said it was too early at 5+6 to scan as not see much and that panics people.she said beconase was ok to use so pleasd about that.got the gp on fri.still taking it all in!

love to all vx


----------



## purplelou

Ladies...huge loves to you all xxxx

Nessaw I missed your news!!

Spoiler
Huge congratulations chicken! That's wonderful news :hugs: :yipee:

DrH so glad the spermies are now where they are meant to be! Enjoy the wine, hopefully it's your last month of drinkies xxx and weirdly, no..no nesting, just soooo tired!

Dashka get well soon chick xxxx How are those jabs going??

Pebble I am guessing you'll get lots of advice on that!some of the ladies here are very knowledgable xxx

Dwrgi in case you are lurky..:hugs:

Lils big hugs! Has the awful bugs left you alone now?:hugs:

Butterfly big :hugs: just because xx

Greekporn are you ok lovely? Big :hugs: for you xxx

Pad...how are you holding up? I'm thinking of you and sending a ton of pinkness your way xxx

And giant big squishy hugs and smooches to everyone else xxxx

Afm...our house seems so strange with only one little dog...but we are adjusting and getting there slowly. Thinking of you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

pad am team pink all the way.xx


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

Kismet - sorry I think the person on the other thread was Kismat:dohh: (what are the chances???) GL on your app't with FS on Nov.7th - Hey where do you live -I am also in Ontario, Canada... :winkwink:you can send me a Private message if you want- we may even be going to the same specialist?? Yes the first appointment will take at least 3 hrs... and even my 2nd was hours long (when you are waiting to do bloods, U/s and see doc and then nurse) My doc is just soooo busy we'll often wait 2.5 hrs just to see him for 10 minutes. But I hear he's really good. It does take 6 months to get an appointment (but that is pretty standard here). Good luck!

Dr H- yay for 2nd try at SA!!! :happydance:-and results coming Friday! oh dear if you do get preggers this month is it easy to move the wedding? Have you booked a lot of things already?

Pebble - re: cleanse - I am a holistic nutritionist (but don't practice anymore) Be careful of doing cleanses especially while TTC.... you don't want to be releasing toxins to potential embryo... but if you want to take a few months off to do so that is cool. It is a great idea....but try to steer away from the really strong ones. The website link you posted natural-fertility-info.com is a great one - I really like them.... but haven't tried their cleanse....I would still take a break from TTC if you plan on doing that one. 
Also - if you are cleansing (no matter what kind of supplement cleanse - you have to make sure your bowels are working good - ie. at least one really good poop a day (sorry TMI) if not the toxins that are trying to get released sit around in your colon and they might get re-absorbed back in...
The companies that have colon cleanses, liver cleanses, etc...... always should start with a colon cleanse or at least boost your fiber a lot more (slowly or you'll get constipated) to make sure everything is moving good. 

Another good painless cleanse I've done before that is good on the 'cellular level" is by HEEL
https://www.amazon.com/HEEL-Detox-Kit-1-kit/dp/B0012M0U28 and you just add drops to your water everyday from 3 different vials...you can't really taste it either - but again make sure your bowels are woriking well first.... and again I wouldn't recommend unless you take a few months off TTC. Try to stick to gentle cleanses as my previous ND years ago put me on too many things to cleanse at once and my period disappeared for 4 months.

Nessaw - yay -2 more weeks until scan! and gp on Fri!!!:happydance:

AFM - still sick with cold today....:wacko: and feeling extremely tired as I think the Lupron side effects are kicking in.... this is a nasty drug with what I've been Googling - I know I shouldn't do that :dohh: 

Feeling so sick -but still came to work.... :wacko:

Hugs and luvs to all !!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Purps - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chuffy

Hi Ladies
I'm due to start my first stimulated cycle this month for IUI, really worried about taking the Clomid. This is all so new, and I'm trying hard to stay cool about it all! 
I'm 42 and this will be my first try.


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies - thanks again for all of the notes. You all really really made my day!!! The love and support in this thread is so wonderful.

Mirium - how are you doing? Hope the pain is subsiding and that you're feeling better :hugs:

HA - GOOD LUCK!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Lils - how are you feeling? I really hope your sinusitis is getting better and that you're resting and getting well. Big huge :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Pad - Thinking *PINK PINK PINK PINK PINK!!!!!* :cloud9::cloud9: 

Kismet - the tests sound great!!! It doesn't sound like overkill to me... getting all the information you can will be good! One thing I did some reading on (that I was going to start this next cycle) is something called Inositol, which used to be considered a B-vitamin. You can either take a supplement (usually Inositol + Folic Acid) that seems to be available from Whole Foods (or other organic stores), or you can buy buckwheat farinetta flour and make muffins to get a lot of inositol! It helps regulate the cycle and even helps some PCOS women ovulate and regulate their cycles. There is a thread on it here if you are interested: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/687920-inositol-anyone.html

DrHouse - WOOHOO on getting the SA delivered!!!! I'm sure the glovebox is missing its cargo though!! :winkwink::haha: Definitely recommend hiking and eating apples!!! I'm kinda hoping you have to call the wedding off...!! :flower: :thumbup: :dust:

Purps - 16 days?!!! So, so exciting!!! Hope your little doggie is giving you lots of loving. :hugs:

Nessaw -

Spoiler
Really great news!! That first scan sounds so exciting!!!
 
Dashka - Am so sorry you're feeling so sick. Boo to working!!! Maybe one positive is that the Lupron has got to be working if you're getting the side effects? Take care and get well soon!!! Big :hugs::hugs:

Hi Chuffy and welcome to the thread!! All the best luck to you with IUI!! 

Hi Pebble, Asryellah, LadyH, Nessaw, Chicken, Dwrgi, Greekprn, Butterfly, and the other ladies here! :wave:

AFM

Spoiler
Took a digital test this morning, and I think it's starting to sink in a little and I'm getting more excited!! I have one more digital so I guess I'll do that in a few days when I'm feeling nervous. I added a ticker but kindof feel lame having it there so early. I love the fruit comparisons though!! I called my OB yesterday and they don't do the first appt until 8 weeks, so I scheduled Oct. 30. I really hope everything goes ok until then!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dash, just an FYI--I'm at least a month out from TTC since I'm still technically "pregnant" (call is a BS pregnancy, if you'd like) and waiting for levels to get back to 0. Seemed like a good time for a cleanse!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies &#8211; only time for a quickie as its 10:15pm already & have a big mtg in the morning (blah 11-hour day today bc of this stupid mtg!). Sinuses are better :thumbup: & taxes are officially DONE :yipee::wohoo::happydance: (thanks for asking!) &#8211;

Pad &#8211; FX, for you kiddo!!! Please let us know right after &#8211; I&#8217;ll have my computer w/me. Pinkety-pink. Since you love songs: Disturbed: &#8220;Get Down with the Pinkness&#8221; &#8211; lol. And you can even scream it, so it&#8217;s a good stress reliever! :winkwink: :fool:

Purps &#8211; aw, hun, it&#8217;s going to take a while to get used to :hugs:. But, please tell us how wonderful NO WORK is going so we can live vicariously through you??? :sleep::sleep::sleep: :munch: :pizza: :sleep: :thumbup: 

Pebble &#8211; Yes, Dr. Dash is the best one for advice on that! BUT, I do highly recommend the direct Poo-cleanse! Colonics. A bit expensive, but so worth it as trust me, there&#8217;s some serious toxins in there :sick:. At least it&#8217;s a quick cleanse pre-TTC? I didn&#8217;t know you couldn&#8217;t do supplement/other cleanses anywhere near TTC either, so glad to know!

Dash &#8211; Our New Poo-Guru :haha:. You do like the poo don&#8217;t you? :haha: But you are so right, re: getting the bowels going. I&#8217;ve had issues w/that my whole life & probably partly why I get so many ailments/medical issues. Think about those toxins sitting in there from 30 years ago seeping through the colon? :sick: So, Colonics OK if during FP (not around O though)? I would like to go back next week for round 2 of the poo. Glad your jabs are getting better, but so sorry you are sick! Argh, that sucks! BUT, maybe it&#8217;s a good sign too??? I hear ya about the immunity boost. If you&#8217;ve got super-immunity, I&#8217;d prob not do anything to increase it either. Zicam has: Zincum Aceticum 2x & Zincum Gluconium 2x & that&#8217;s it. So, basically tons of zinc? I can tell from the aftertaste&#8230;zinc is supposed to be really good for TTC - ??? as long as it doesn&#8217;t increase immunity&#8230; (I just don&#8217;t know about any of that):shrug:

Kismet &#8211; it&#8217;s great you are getting testing! Most of us have had some or all of the tests. It&#8217;s really better to know if there are any issues so you can treat them ASAP rather than waste any precious time at our age. And you&#8217;ll feel better knowing the tests that come back normal &#8211; either way you win. :thumbup: Yeah, it&#8217;s an active thread, but the ladies here are wonderful & you&#8217;ll get the hang!

Moon &#8211; still over the moon for you! Must have been that moondust! :dust: :thumbup: Send some of that my way will ya?

HA &#8211; Sending +~~~~ & baby :dust:!!!

Ness &#8211; great news & yay for early scan! 

DrH &#8211; If at first you don&#8217;t succeed, try, try again :thumbup: :spermy: at the lab is much better than the glove box! Somehow I didn&#8217;t realize the last attempt was unsuccessful. :blush: When do we get results???

Chuffy &#8211; Welcome to our thread :flower: I had no side effects from Clomid whatsoever except it dried up my EWCM. But if you are doing IUI, then you should have no worries with that as you are bypassing that whole process altogether. :thumbup:

Owl, Chicken, Mirium & GreekPorn - how are you ladies doing? 

Fro - :hugs:

Asry - are you going to cast a good-witch spell for the rest of us? :winkwink: Hope you are feeling well & have that new house :hugs:

Dwrgi - :hugs: if lurking! Miss you!

BF - extra :hugs::hugs::hugs: coming your way. Hope you are doing OK?

:hi: to all of the other wonderful 35+, TTC #1 ladies! 

AFM &#8211; Just got back from Reiki & feeling pretty awesome. I'm leaving tomorrow after work for Orlando. It is the "Halloween Horror Nights" time of year at Universal - :yipee::wohoo:. They have 7 Haunted Houses - one will be based on The Walking Dead TV series (any fans?) & one on the movie Silent Hill (really creeped me out, which is hard to do to someone like me) & then 5 others. They always do a 3-D house too, which is really trippy (takes a while to recover from those). And as you are walking around, there are bars every 15-ft with glow-in-the-dark shots & drinks & blood-bag jello shots (you have to suck it out of a blood-bag). And then scary people all over the park that jump out at you & chase you - & some have chainsaws :shock: (which scare the crap out of me, chain or no chain!). It's like putting every scary character from every scary movie you've ever watched together with several thousand adults & then add alcohol to the mix - it's complete chaos! :haha: Everyone&#8217;s running around screaming everywhere, I love it! Suffice it to say, it&#8217;s not really fit for children.:shock::nope: (They have Disney for that.) Here&#8217;s the link for it if anyone was ever thinking about taking a trip to Orlando this time of year. It&#8217;s the absolute best time of year to go as kids are all back in school, so it&#8217;s not crowded at all & it&#8217;s not too hot (the only time we bother going!) :thumbup: https://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/ 

Have a great weekend y&#8217;all! I&#8217;ll have my computer, so I may actually make it on &#8211; I have to check on a few peeps&#8217; progress&#8230;

:wine:, :hugs: & :dust:!!!

(I think I need to look up the definition of "quickie"...) :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

welcome chuffy.

moon how do u add a ticker?am thinking about doing it.

happy thurs all x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lady H

Lil I love walking dead and Andrew Lincoln was at my friends sisters wedding as she knows him. Shame I was not invited!


----------



## purplelou

Hi chuffy and welcome :hi:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!! 

Chuffy - welcome to the best thread!! :flower:Good luck with Clomid and IUI - Have you had testing done?... Just take it one day at a time :hugs:

Moon - yay re: digi! and your app't on Oct 30!:thumbup: -will that be 1st scan too? :hugs:
Re: inositol.....hmm.... I was taking myo-inositol (product called CENITOL by Metagenics) - My ND gave it to me to improve egg health (cell membranes) but maybe it was for cycle regulation too - I don't remember that one? I have been taking for 1 yr 9 months (and just recently stopped because of the IVF protocol)

Pebble - GL with the cleanse ! Yes it will be good not only physically, but good for emotional health too.... the body and mind/spirit are so connected.:hugs::hugs:

Lils - yes I do enjoy talking about poo !:haha::haha: I try to tell people how important it is - and some people don't even know what their poo looks like??? :saywhat: I'm like - don't you look at the toilet???? and they say -nope just flush!..... You need to look at your poop -as the size, colour, shape etc.... can tell you a lot! seriously....:winkwink::winkwink: As for colonics at ovulation - I don't think it would be a problem -but are you doing it day of ovulation? I'm not exactly sure -as it's different than a cleanse you would eat/drink - in colonics you are just moving the poop out of the body... May want to check with them...
Thanks for the info on Zicam - I have a Zinc spray -maybe I'll start using that more and I've been using "Coryzalia" by Boiron for colds (it's homeopathic) and lots of ginger/honey/hot water.
Have fun at Halloween Horror nights Orlando - Sounds like a blast - although you wouldn't catch me dead in one of those:wacko: (or would you?:haha::haha:) Glad to hear your sinuses are better and taxes done!! Now you can relax and enjoy your weekend!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Kismet - sounds like you have a great gp!! and you are very lucky to get an appointment that quickly!:thumbup::hugs: GL!!!

Purps - :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

HA - hope you are feeling a bit better.... have everything crossed for you!:hugs:

Pad - GL tomorrow at the scan!! PINK PINK PINK PINK ~~~~~ your way!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - still sick -:wacko:still blowing nose a lot and a bit of cough now.... But I hope it goes away for the weekend at least... Feeling really tired... thank goodness work is pretty slow right now so I can take it easy :sleep::sleep: Next week will go back to being busy!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! :hi:

Just wanted to drop in and let you know that I'm starting my cleanse tomorrow and have created a journal for it. I've described there all that I'm planning to do, so if anyone wants to give input on it, that would be great:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...x-cleanse-preparation-ttcal.html#post22062587

I'll try not to talk about my poo :haha:, even though I recognize its supreme importance. 

Alas, part of my plan is to step down from my post of :wine: duty. I'll have some extra tonight for those of you who can't! 

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - So you're Reiki II Practitioner? Small world - Nice! :happydance: I got my Usui Master Cert last year & then this year over the summer I flew to England & got my Karuna certification there. So now I'm a Karuna Master-Teacher (although I don't wish to teach) :thumbup:. What's great is I got the attunement right inside stonehenge (William Rand taught it) & we stayed at the Glastonbury Abbey Retreat House. I got to meet some of the lovely ladies here, too - Dwrgi, Butterfly & LadyH. We all met up in Bath & had a great time - bathed in the healing waters & had a great lunch. So you don't do any Reiki circles or Reiki shares in your area? That 1 hour is the best hour of my life every week! :cloud9:

LadyH - Oh, darn it, too bad you didn't get to meet him! Somehow I knew you would be the one who came back & said she watched it :haha:. Love that show - Season 3 starting 10/14! :happydance:

Dash - You're so funny w/the poo :haha:. I defo look at mine just to see "how well I did" :haha:. But, I pay attention to the color, too, as I've had issues before :thumbup:. Colonics won't be on O date - several days before, so I think I'll be OK :winkwink:. Oh, hun, I hope that nasty cold goes away for the weekend too. If not, relax & make it a lazy weekend, except without the guilt :coffee::sleep::book:

I better go - just popped in quickly (for real this time) before we leave. 

Big luvs & :hugs: all around. Oh, and I will be doing my fair share of :wine: & blood bags this weekend for all of those who can't! But I'll need some help from BF, Dwrgi, DrH, Pebble & Chicken, as we have a lot of people to cover!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Pebble - we cross-posted. I just scanned your journal as I have to go, but good for you!!! I just thought you were going to take some supplements, but wowsers, you are changing everything! :thumbup: Will follow soon as I am interested in how it goes - and yes, poo is supremely important :haha:, nothing is sacred here. :wacko: 

Dwrgi always says we all know her vjj better than her OH does!!! :haha: So true...


----------



## moondust7

Hey all! 

Kismet - Vitamin B6 is different from inositol (although I've heard we definitely need B6 too). Inositol used to be called vitamin B8. See my note to Dashka below. I didn't know there was such a thing as wild yam cream!!! That's awesome. I'm guessing you don't eat the cream though, right, and it's for rubbing on your belly or something? I was looking at the yams in the grocery store last week and wondering where I could get some "wild" ones... :thumbup:

Dash - Apparently there are a couple different types of inositol that are supposed to be good/absorbable, with pretty much the same qualities: D-Chiro-Inositol and Myo-Inositol. There's some info here: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol Pretty impressive!!!! The myo-inositol seems to be the one you buy in supplement form, and the d-chiro-inositol seems to be the one that's found in the buckwheat farinetta flour. I've read that either one of them is really good to take before IVF so you should be set since you've already taken it!! :happydance::thumbup: Hope you feel better this weekend and that you have some time to rest!! Oh and I'm not sure if they'll do a scan on Oct. 30 (not really sure what they'll be doing at the appt.) but I hope so.

Lils - Have fun at Halloween Horror Nights!!! :) I HATE the chainsaw guys in haunted houses!! I used to live in Alabama, and we would go through this haunted cornfield maze at night with flashlights that a farm would set up around Halloween, and there would be all these guys dressed in spooky costumes jumping out at you. They'd usually startle me and make me scream, but we'd always end up laughing. The chainsaw guy I would always run from though. That's just not cool. LOL!!! So glad you're feeling better. Have a great weekend! :happydance:

Nessaw - you have to go to the website that hosts the ticker. Search for tickers on the website, input your dates, and then copy the whole URL code that they provide when they generate your ticker (not the html code that starts with a href - that doesn't seem to work on BnB). Then come here to BnB, edit your signature and paste the URL code. Hope that helps. :flower:

Pebble - have a great cleanse!! Poo is suPOOr important. :haha: haha bad joke (sorry):haha:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies here!! :wave:

Nothing new here - tomorrow I'll be running errands all day (it's my every other Friday off-Friday). I'll be glad to sleep in!! Today has been really busy running around where I work. Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## purplelou

Good afternoon lovely ladies xxxx
Sorry I didn't get on yesterday! I had my whooping cough jab the day before and then yesterday felt all fluey and yuck..today all better! :)

Pad -thinking *pink pink pink* for you today....let us know how the scan went xxxxx

Pebble I am going to stalk you..and feel free to talk about poo as much as you like....nothing here is TMI as I have been told on many occasions!

Lils -universal sounds like brilliant fun! I loved walking dead too!! Hope you are having a fab time xxx

Ladyh oh he would have been lovely to meet :winkwink:

DrH -how much wedding stuff is booked so far? Would it be very difficult to change stuff if needed? (I am hoping you need to change it all!) do they have that whole wedding tax thing in oz? When we got married it was amazing that prices went up when you said it was for a wedding!!

Dashka ..how's the cold symptoms? Hope you are feeling better! Will stalk your journal in a minute xx

Dwrgi I saw you lurking and wanted to send you a whole bunch of :hugs:and :kiss:

Moon I love those tickers too!! It's fun to see them change xx

To everyone else...thank you in advance for everyone who is on :wine: duty this weekend! :haha: 
And huge loves and :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Angelsmommie

Hello ladies!:hi:

It's been a few days since my last visit and seems like we have some newcommers and glad that I'm not the newbee anymore. ;) Welcome to an amazingly supportive thread! These ladies are like no other that's for sure!

Anyway I've been feeling under the weather for the past week and a half:sick: and haven't felt much like myself. To add insult to injury the :witch: (AF) decided to come visit yesterday making me feel totally bumbed! :sad2:. I go back to work in 2 weeks after a 15 week hiatus to a place I lothe! I promised myself over and over again that after experiencing the loss of a child I will not let work get the best of me ever again cuz it just doesn't matter!!! 

Anyway ladies a big :hi: to you all. There has been so much activity since my last visit and unfortunately I have a busy day and will have to read up on the deets later.

:hugs: to you all!!! xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hello ladies!!

Dash chick... hope you feel better soon... looks like that damn bug went from the US to Canada via the UK! Get plenty of rest hun xx

hey Lils... I am so jealous!! That sounds like an amazing time!!! Especially the shots from a blood bag!

DrH... happy sperm testing!! My Hubby's sperm was not the best quality... didn't stop them lil critters from doing their job 7 times since 2005!

Moon and Nee and LadyH hope you are all doing well... Moon... having a ticker is not lame.. you are already 12% there!

hello my gorgeous Purps... you get in as much rest as you can now... cos it won't belong until you will be getting very little!!! xxx

Hello new ladies and welcome!

AFM


Spoiler
Had my scan today and I now have an official EDD! 5th May 2013! Pickle was having a grand time wiggling around and everything looked great! Even got to hear the HB! Was amazing!


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad that is amazing, congratulations.

Have a happy weekend everyone.


----------



## nessaw

fantastic pad.x


----------



## purplelou

Pad-woohoo!! I've been dying to see your update! I am so so so happy for you! And I'll keep thinking pink pink pink for you chick xxxxx

Angelsmommie, I am so sorry about af :(
And sorry you have to go back to a job you hate! Big :hugs: do something nice for yourself xxx

Hope everyone has a good weekend and does something lovely! You all deserve it!
Big :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Pad -


Spoiler
OMG CHICK!!! I am soooo happy that your scan went well today!!! Yay for EDD!!! you need to get a ticker so I can keep track of you! How many weeks are you now? Have been thinking about you so much lately..... Still thinking the PINKEST PINK I CAN THINK !!! ha ha say that fast 10 times!:haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## tigerlily1975

That's AWESOME, Pad! Tickled (pickled?) *PINK* for you, darling :hugs: :hugs:

C xx


----------



## dashka

Pebble  I wrote in your journal already  that your cleanse sounds fabulous!!! Hope it makes you feel just a fab!:thumbup::hugs:

Lils  hope you are enjoying the vino:wine: and the short vacay away.. :shipw:Screaming at the top of your lungs.:tease::wohoo::finger::yipee::devil: Now that is a good release..:thumbup: maybe not one Id like :blush: but still a good release of emotions!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Moon  thanks for the link re: myo-inositol  very interesting!!! :thumbup:And so glad I took it for so long I probably should keep taking it right up to ER but Im afraid to mix with other stuff just in case maybe Ill do some more research on that and see  but it takes 3 months to effect egg quality and Ive taken for much longer so I guess I should be ok? Also  had a question  re: buckwheat farinetta flour  Ive never heard of it being called that way  I do use dark buckwheat flour in my pancakes/baking sometimes  is that the same thing? I need to look that up!
I do hope you get your 1st scan too on October 30th!:thumbup: Good luck and take care of yourself -our little Californian!:hugs: Enjoy your day off today!:thumbup:

Purps  do you have any plans this weekend? How is your Dad doing?:hugs::kiss:

Kismet  if you find out re: reiki circles where we live  let me know! Id be interested too:thumbup:
Re: the wild yam cream  Ive heard that you need to make sure its actually converted to progesterone in the body to work its magic (so dont buy plain wild yam cream)  this site explains it well  (and Ive used the Fertilica brand for a while) I did have to pay for shipping up to Canada from US but would buy 3 at a time and would last quite a while.
Fertilica Natural Progesterone cream contains 20mg of USP Progesterone per full pump. The bottle contains approximately 70 pumps. It also includes additional hormone balancing herbs.
This explains why plain wild-yam cream (that is not converted for you) may not work as well  as USP progesterone in natural progesterone cream (see video) https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide/#cream
_ Natural progesterone cream comes from plant fats and oils called diosgenin which is extracted from either from Mexican Wild Yams or soybeans. In the laboratory diosgenin is chemically synthesized into a molecular structure that is identical to real human progesterone._

The United States Pharmacopoeia (USP) denotes a recognized standard of purity and strength. It is sometimes referred to as human-identical or bio-identical progesterone, which differentiates it from synthetic progestins or progestogens.

AngelsMommie- I am so sorry AF is here..:nope::hugs:and totally understand about going back to a job you hate.:nope: I have stuck it out for too many years here only because Im waiting to get preggers.. I hope you will be good to yourself this weekend. Hey I just noticed you are from Toronto !! So am I  you can private message me if you like.. So cool all of a sudden the Canadians are coming out on here!:shrug::thumbup:

AFM - still a bit sick  but getting better slowly . TGIF!!! Lupron shots still going on Sat. night is my b/c pill (had to take for 14 days) and then bring on AF! Its probably the only AF I will want to come so it will probably take its time after I stop b/c pill  Murphys law!! :thumbup:

Hugs and luvs to everyone!!!! Have a great weekend!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Angelsmommie

dashka said:


> AngelsMommie- I am so sorry AF is here&#8230;..:nope::hugs:and totally understand about going back to a job you hate&#8230;.:nope: I have stuck it out for too many years here only because I&#8217;m waiting to get preggers&#8230;.. I hope you will be good to yourself this weekend&#8230;. Hey I just noticed you are from Toronto !! So am I &#8230; you can private message me if you like&#8230;.. So cool all of a sudden the Canadians are coming out on here!:shrug::thumbup:

So amazing that I finally found a local mate on this thread. :happydance: I kinda felt like the odd woman out. ;) Check your inbox.

I'm much like yourself. I'm going to "try" and stick it out until I get preggers unless something comes along that's too good to pass up. At that point I'll just take my chances. The stress sometimes isn't worth it and will only hinder conception and at this point in my life having a family is much more important to me than work. 

Anyway time for dindin. Have a great night and big :hug: to all you lovely ladies. <3


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, pad!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm just over the border from you ladies! Buffalo here.


----------



## padbrat

Aww thank you ladies...


Spoiler
Have to confess it was probably the most amazing thing I have ever seen in my life... one day you all will see it too... Hope Is Important xx:cloud9:

Purps how are you doing chick? Rest and nest chick! xxx:hugs:

Dash pleased to hear you are feeling better... bring on the AF I say! Wahooooo!:happydance:

Moon yay for getting your scan date!:happydance:

Lils hope you are having a FRIGHTFULLY great time!:thumbup:

Hey Pbl, how are you doing? And you Chicken! Keep looking for those stars to wish on!:kiss:

Hey Kes and Angel!:winkwink:

Aww hey Tiger! So lovely to hear from you xx:flower:


----------



## Lady H

Pad

Spoiler
so happy for you, still pinking hard over here for you. 10 days and I hope to have the same experience :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I am certain you will LadyH!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies just popping back from lurkdom

Welcome to the new ladies kismet and chuffy (did I miss anyone? :wacko:)

and to say moondust 

Spoiler
brilliant news, congrats :happydance::happydance:

pad

Spoiler
fantastic, oh pink pickled one, so happy for you :cloud9::hugs:

Lils glad you are feeling better and have a fun weekend :hugs:

OK i need to go heck my poo now :haha::haha:

Hi and :hugs: to everyone else


----------



## purplelou

Wishing you all a lovely weekend! Hope you are all doing something nice?

Big loves xxxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

Hiya ladies. So pleased all is going well for pad!!! Wool hoo! Am thinking pink pink pink for you. Go the pickle! 

Kismet so happy for you that you had a lead on a job. You will prob get the best job then get pregnant! What sort of work do you do?

Purps 96% down. My god it's soon! 

The pooaholics hope you have been Regular. I am posting this for your reference! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_stool_scale hours of fun!

Dash and ha am still crossing everything for you. The christening i went today was the five year in the making baby. It was great. Loved the hurry ups I got from the girls. I am trying not that I can say that in fact wanted to say shut up and leave me alone but I didn't! 

How was the weekend girls?

Mwahhh and hugs from Aussie to all the lovelies


----------



## drhouse

Love the bathroom and kitch Reno butterfly!!! Great work. Unrecognizable!


----------



## padbrat

Spoiler
Awww thanks all... yup I am totally pickled pink lol... hopefully we can tell the gender at the next scan!

Kismet I am pleased I lifted you a little xx

Hey Butterfly! How are you chick!

Purps how goes the mat leave chick? Every day is a weekend wahoooo!

Hey DrH! Awww lovely Aus... I so wish I was back there!

Hey Moon and LadyH! 

Hello my dearest Lils (who is obviously have way too much fun in Orlando)! and darling Dash.. you rest up hun and get well xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

Here's some poetic justice regarding the "hurry up" nagging folks. My mother, who is generally fabulous, is a bit unhinged on the topic of grandchildren. She told my SIL, before the wedding, "You know, you can be three or four months pregnant in that wedding dress and no one will be able to tell." My SIL gaped and said something about them not being ready. It is extremely unlikely at this point that they will have children. 

Anyway, so I'm the last hope. I told her when we got pregnant, which meant that she knows all about the m/c (she didn't handle that very well, but that's another story). She recently told me that in the past couple of months since all this stuff happened she's had many people tell her to tell us to get her some grandchildren!!! She of course finds this very upsetting (told me she cried for two days after my m/c), and even burst into tears in front of one group of naggers. 

Somehow this seems right to me.


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi all,

I'm trying for my 1st at age 39. Hopefully will still have a chance...


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Greenleaf! Good luck with your journey! I'm sure you'll get loads of help on here!

Please girls, I need some help!

I've just started a new journal! Wowsers! But how the blinking heck do you link it in your signature? I'm such a drongo!

It's called 'What's a girl to do?'!! 

Love to you all and great news Padsters and Moonie!!!

xxxx


----------



## drhouse

super sperm alert.

224 million
greater than 15% well structured
greater than 50% mobile.

yes, needs a cape and to wear undies on the outside as I wrote in Dwrgi's journal, he has super sperm. 

so am in the middle of the fertile window. we are now having a s**g every day rather than every second day. :)


----------



## Angelsmommie

Not having a good day today and figured maybe lashing out online might do me a little bit of good ..... or maybe even go get me some retail therapy.

I was on Facebook and came across a friends post of commemorating the 4 year anniversary of her brothers death and suddenly I started to feel this overwhelming sadness. I began thinking back at all I went through with my daughters passing and continue to go through with all my postpartum symptoms. I went through painful lactation, dealing with the extra weight gain and not too long ago I began losing A LOT of hair, noticably enough that my DH is also concerned. All of this and we're left with an 'empty cradle'. :cry: Then to add insult to injury TTC again for the past 3 months which has gone nowhere. I just want to crawl under a rock and hide! :(


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Angel you shout away honey, we are all here to listen. sending you big big hugs and hoping it will all get better for you really soon. XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi, Sorry i can't help, but great to see you. I will be popping into your journal for sure. XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Dr H Yay for super sperm. LOL Make sure those under pants he has on over his tights aren't to tight :haha: We want those numbers to stay nice and high. :hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello lovely Dwrgi :hi:

I hope you're well, gorgeous!

I'll try to answer your question. Firstly, copy the url for the location of your journal. In the edit signature box you'll see a little icon that looks like a World with a link in front of it (Insert Link), click it. Paste your url in here. You should see something like this (which is my one): [U RL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1222481-tigerlilys-azoo-journal-trying-conceive-you-cant-try.html#post21772695"]My Azoo journal: TTC when you can't try[/U RL] -- excuse the spaces, I had to put 'U RL' in order for it to be visible!

The URL bit should always contain the address, but in between the [U RL] and [/U RL] tags you can put whatever you wish, so in your case, What's a girl to do?! (love it, by the way!). 

Okay, I hope that's kinda clear... I look forward to stopping by! :happydance:

Big :hugs:

C xx

P.S. :hi: and :kiss: to all!!


----------



## nessaw

hey dwrgi will be popping in to see u soon.

dr h spermtastic news!

welcome greenleaf

angel.so sorry ur feeling down.sorry i don't have the words to help but a big hug.xx

hey to all.vx


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend!!

Hi Purps - 96%!! Hope you are having a GREAT time on maternity leave!!! :happydance:

Kismet - all my best wishes for a loooooong LP!! Go Wild Yam Cream!!! :flower:

Pad - YAAAYYY!!!!!! That's AWESOME you had a great scan!!! :cloud9::happydance:Thinking super pink thoughts for you!!! 

Dashka - I'd say don't worry about taking the myo-inositol if you're worried about it interfering!!! Do what you feel is best and right for you. I'm sure your body has already received a lot of benefit taking it for the past year!! Apparently the buckwheat farinetta flour is different from regular buckwheat - different parts of the plant are used etc. but that's about as much as I know. Buckwheat farinetta is the same as buckwheat bran. I think there might be more inositol in the bran flour but there has got to be some in regular buckwheat too. My mom has made buckwheat pancakes before too! Hope you're feeling better and had a great weekend! :flower:

DrH - Fantastic news on the sperm analysis!!! Super sperm with capes!!! :thumbup:

Pebble - Ugh - totally understand about mothers being such a pain when it comes to nagging about babies. My mom has acted similarly to yours. Huge hugs :hugs::hugs::flower:

Welcome Greenleaf!! :hi:

Hi Dwrgi!! I will look up your journal!!! Hope you are doing well and big hug!! :hugs:

Angelsmommie - I'm so sorry for the memories and sadness. Hug :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly - thanks and hope you are doing well!! :flower:

Hi LadyH, Lils, Chicken, Tigerlily, Nessaw and all!! :hi:

AFM -

Spoiler
Went shopping Friday - exhausting but I got some good loot, including some stretchy pants that are more comfortabe and hopefully last a while. We also went to pick out a pumpkin, but it got HOT here again - it went up to 90 degrees (32.2C) on Sunday -YUCK!!!! That just doesn't feel like fall weather at all. Hopefully it cools down again soon!! I'm thinking about starting a journal so might do that today.


----------



## Lady H

Dwrgi said:


> Hi Greenleaf! Good luck with your journey! I'm sure you'll get loads of help on here!
> 
> Please girls, I need some help!
> 
> I've just started a new journal! Wowsers! But how the blinking heck do you link it in your signature? I'm such a drongo!
> 
> It's called 'What's a girl to do?'!!
> 
> Love to you all and great news Padsters and Moonie!!!
> 
> xxxx

Tried to copy my code but won't work! We need Purple.......


----------



## padbrat

Yay Moon for shopping... I still have not dared lol

DWRGI!! YAY hello chick... put the link in so I can stalk!! xxx

Angel it is terrible the things that remind us of our losses... lots of healing and gentleness to you.

DrH! Go Hubby Sperm! Wow, awesome results... although careful of shagging every day as the spermies need to regenerate. The last thing you need is a dodgy sperm doing the business...

Hey Chicken and Nee! xx


----------



## padbrat

Welcome Green!!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - pretty busy today and sick still as a dog.... so just a quickie from me...

AngelsM - you vent all you need to... we are here.... Life is so not fair ...Sending you giant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pebble - Buffalo.... hmm.... I come down to shop a few times a year! My mom acted that way for years and years (nagging about TTC) and that was while we were TTC -saying we just weren't 'doing it enough' and that she 'never had a problem' so she didn't understand why we were having a problem..... Things have changed though since we told her about 5 years ago that we were adopting (and plus my sis had same challenges) You just need to tell them to stay out of it and how much it hurts you when they do that...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kismet - GL on the job!!:thumbup::hugs:

Dr. H - yay on the super sperm!!!:thumbup: Ignore the 'hurry ups' from the friends.... I was always really open with people (although probably not the best thing) and used to always say we were trying and when God was ready for us to have we would - that always shut them up :haha: Although I didn't feel great afterwards....:hugs::hugs:

Greenleaf - welcome to the best thread!!:flower:

Dwrgi - yay re: journal!!! please show us the link!

Lils - where are you - are you back from Fright Nights??? :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Purps - need to check your journal - hope you are okay :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hugs and loves to everyone!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - still sick - now it's my sinuses - just lots of yellow mucous coming out now (TMI) and one nostril only - nice..... Snot fairy - I've had enough now... Am taking a Claritin as I'm wondering if the cold didn't move into allergies just like it did in the Spring.... The leaves are falling and mold is growing on them so I know I'm allergic to mold... Anyway also sprained/pulled something going down the stairs in the dark this morning - oh this day is not going well.:dohh:.... More in my journal - but I am praying for AF to come.


----------



## dashka

Pad - love the ticker!


----------



## nessaw

dashka i started with the all too familiar stuffed nose/pressure on bridge of nose feeling today.totally sucks. :-(


----------



## BabyBean14

A cartoon for Dash:
 



Attached Files:







garfield_monday1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angelsmommie

Love the ticker too Pad! :thumbup: If I can suggest a really really good book that you will enjoy reading throughout your pregnancy. It's called Pregnancy Day By Day. It's a Canadian Edition so I don't know if you will have access to it from where you live. But it is AMAZING and bang on with everything. Thinking PINK too! ;) Sooooo happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi...found your journal and am stalking :hugs:

Angel.. Hun I am. So sorry you are feeling so sad! I think you should do whatever helps. You lost your little girl so recently...its still such a new loss. Thinking of you xx Huge :hugs: to you chick xxxxx

DrH .. Woohoo for super sperm! That is a big relief! Now to catch the eggy!!

Pad...I love your ticker!! Pink pink pink!

Dashka...I am so sorry you are still feeling poorly! Not fair! Get well soon chick xx

Welcome green leaf! Hope your stay here is short and sweet xx

Lils..how goes the scariness?? Sounds like the best fun! We just watched the last of the second season of walking dead....the third series starts here on Friday....can't wait :D

Pebble.. Sorry about you mum! Parents seem to not always act the way we would expect! (I know mine haven't!!) big hugs xxx

Big hugs and loves to Ladyh nessaw, frols (are you ok lovely?) asry, drS, kismet, Moon (will hunt out your jounral in a miute!)maddy, madelaine, twinks, HA, manu, Greekporn, and anyone I am forgetting (so sorry!)

Afm...sorry I've been MIA...although I am now off work...there seems to be lots to do! I've had little appointments etc for most days, and then feel tired the rest of the time. Yes today dh was off work and we went to see a film...Looper, with Bruce willis. It was quite good, if you are a sci fi fan! The little boy in it is a great actor!! Today neversaynever is coming round so I can have another munch of little Louis!


----------



## drhouse

wow purps you are so busy imagine what it will be like wiht a baby. 

today i have the most ecwm i've ever had. and hubby is interstate.

mmhh. super! 

hugs to all the bumps out there!
hugs to all the lovelies who just plain want a bump and to the lovelies with recent challenges, pebble/gkprn and angels mommie. am thinking of you.

will write more tomorrow after egg shrivels and temp rises and an immaculate conception occurs or I am feeling more positive? Does a shag yesterday count?


----------



## La Bergere

Hello ladies!
I'm a newbie to the site, but I've been lurking for a few months! (It took me a month to work out what all of the acronyms meant!)

I'm Laura, 35 years old. I'm on cycle 5 of ttc #1.
AF graced me with her presence today at 14dpo, so this month I am going to start charting bbt.
So this is just a post to say hello and I'm vigorously sprinkling baby dust (whilst pouring virtual gin & tonics) all round!


----------



## purplelou

DrH ...yes, a shag yesterday absolutely does count!! When is dh back, cos if you could do the same tomorrow, that would be great! :thumbup:

Hi la bergere and welcome! :flower: hope your stay here's short and sweet! The ladies here definitely like a glass of :wine: during af, so you are most welcome with your G & Ts :D


----------



## padbrat

aww ta Dash and Nee re: Ticker... was quite a step for me I can tell ya after my big falling out with the Ticker at 7 wks lol

Sorry you are feeling crap Dash... I have had the blocked up nose thing for weeks now... Hubby reckons he is sleeping with Darth Vader at the mo from the way I sound at night!

Hey Purps... you are meant to be taking it easy now you know??? Good to hear that Looper is worth a watch... might drag Hubby to cinema at weekend!

DrH yes... shag yesterday counts... in fact shags 3 days from OV can count! Although I believe spermies are meant to last up to 5 days.. feel odd saying this to a Dr!! LOL

Welcome La!

Lils... hope you are having a great time!!!

and pah to families... they can be a royal PITA!


----------



## purplelou

Pad I am taking it easy, but there's only so much sitting round you can do :haha:


----------



## padbrat

OK Purps.. how about if you sit down in combo with something else? Then will you do more of it?

I am thinking... sit down... and drink cup of tea... maybe dunk biscuit too if feeling energetic???

Or sit down and watch TV... have a doughnut at the same time... only if feeling energetic though...

you get the drift? Apply above sentences in combo with reading book/mag... sleeping... thinking about any form of action etc etc hahahhahaha


----------



## purplelou

Pad I love your way of thinking!!


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh yea... it is a talent! Mwahahaa!!


----------



## dashka

Kismet  thanks for the cartoon!:hugs:

Nessaw - oh hope you are not getting sick:nope::hugs:

Purps  If I watched scary horror films while preggers  I would definitely go into labour! :haha:hmmm maybe that is your intention? :haha:I also saw Looper last week  thought it was really good (violent  but good!) and I agree the child actor is awesome!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Dr H  yes shag yesterday counts! :thumbup:You may not ovulate until tomorrow even though you have the most EWCM  just watch your temps:hugs::hugs:

La Bergere  welcome!:flower:

Pad  oh Darth Vader eh? Hope that gets better soon:hugs::hugs:

AFM - still have sinus crap coming out.... :nope:went to doctor and they think I have a partial tear in foot ligament :dohh:-so walking and climbing stairs is a chore (and driving)... Taking Tylenol, icing , elevating etc.... But still came to work.... Shot today was better though. AF is still not here and I need her to get here fast!!! Am I a problem child or what :shrug:

Hugs and loves to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

welcome le bergere.

dash-have had hideous sinus headache for last two days.coupled with being observed in school today makes for one tired girl heading to bedcpretty soon!

pads and purps-am presently combining chocolate eating and watching tv-love multitasking!

love to all x


----------



## owl35

:hi: lovely ladies!

I've taken a little break from the ttc boards lately and I might go right back into lurking mode after this. I hope everybody is doing well! :hugs:
Welcome to the ones who have recently joined. I hope your stay is short and sweet :flower: 
And I'm still thinking pink for pad and for everybody else who got a bfp lately - I apologize for not being up to date on anything. 

I've decided to go for my last round of IUI even though I was convinced I couldn't handle another one. But when I started this I was determined to try 4 times before moving onto IVF so not going for the last one would just always make me wonder "if maybe the last one would have worked". And I don't like "what if" feelings. :winkwink:

I saw the movie "Argo" on the weekend and I loved it. Even though I knew the ending I was on the edge of my seat the last 30 min of the the movie. Great stuff. :thumbup:

I'm glad I'm back to my occasional :wine: every now and then. It's so much better for my well being and my mood :dance:

I hope everybody is having a great week! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Owl..good luck with the Iui! When will you do it? I'll keep everything crossed for you chick xx


----------



## owl35

purplelou said:


> Owl..good luck with the Iui! When will you do it? I'll keep everything crossed for you chick xx

Thanks purps :flower: I just had CD3 tests today and they want to put me on 100 clomid this time instead of 50. Not sure what a higher dosage does but I'll take it :haha: I've always had 3-4 good follies on the lower dose but maybe a higher dose makes better eggs or something? Does anybody know?

Anglesmommie - oh honey, I just read your post. My heart breaks for you. Hang in there. And lash out as much as you want - we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

I've been wrapped up in the TTCAL threads and my detox stuff, so I've fallen behind in posting. :dohh: Let's see if I can catch up. 

Owl, good luck in IUI! Here's hoping that fourth time is a charm! I definitely know what you mean about wanting that One. Last. Try. before you give up. Keep us posted from lurkdom!

I'm really sorry for those of you who are still sick--nessaw and dash--no fun! I JUST started feeling better from my URI a couple of days ago. It was a full two weeks! :sick: I hope you both feel better soon.

And, Dash, what do you shop for in Buffalo? Because I've got friends who go to Canada to shop! Mostly they go there to eat at better restaurants, go to better museums/other arts, and enjoy a clean, well-run city. OH and I haven't gotten up there much, but we need to do a thorough investigation of the vegan (OH is vegan) restaurants up there! And sorry about your foot. 

Oddly enough, we just saw Looper over the weekend, too. We enjoyed it, me mostly because I love Emily Blunt, but thought they could have pared down the gore quite a bit. 

Dr. H, I'd say you BDed at just the right time! Especially with your OH's SUPER SPERM! FX for you!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Welcome, Laura! :hi: This thread can take a little while to get on top of--lots of lovely ladies and craziness--but it's also the best!

Nice cartoon, Kismet! :haha:

And Angel, I'm so sorry for all you've experienced. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: The grief can really bite you on the you-know-what when you least expect it, can't it? We're all here for you, and would like to encourage you to VENT!!!!! It sounds like you're moving through the grief, though, and that's about the best thing for it. I hope each day gets a teeny bit better than the last! :friends:

AFM, I've had a bit of a rough patch, with pretty intense cramping and bleeding the last few days. Other ectopic/methotrexate folks have assured me that this is normal and that it means that I'm nearing the end of the process. It's better now, but the weekend was rough and I couldn't have delicious, delicious :wine: to make it better! I've got another HCG test on Thursday, and I'm really hoping I'll be near 0. I've been in limbo too damn long!!!!!

Hope all of you are having amazing days! :hi: to anyone I've missed!! (Btw, is Lils trapped in the haunted house?)


----------



## Greenleaf

La Bergere said:


> Hello ladies!
> I'm a newbie to the site, but I've been lurking for a few months! (It took me a month to work out what all of the acronyms meant!)
> 
> I'm Laura, 35 years old. I'm on cycle 5 of ttc #1.
> AF graced me with her presence today at 14dpo, so this month I am going to start charting bbt.
> So this is just a post to say hello and I'm vigorously sprinkling baby dust (whilst pouring virtual gin & tonics) all round!

Welcome Laura! Baby dust to you! :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## padbrat

DrH.. Purps.. I need you... 

Spoiler
My thyroid... I was last tested in Aug and my results were horrible... 54.2, 22.2, 0.05. I made my GP retest me last week and he called me today to say my results were back and even worse than last time!!!! He is really concerned because of the stage of pregnancy I am at and is putting me on horrible medication... I have to go and see him today. he wouldn't tell me what the new figures were... just that my thyroid was completely "out of wack"... his words...

This is bad ladies.... very bad.... I am very worried... especially as he was asking how the baby was...

Pbl I am pleased you are coming out the other end.. let the TTC ride start... same for you Kis!

Owl sending sticky vibes for the IUI!

Hello lovely ladies!


----------



## Lady H

Pad...it's a good job you made him test you then. Even if the drug you get are bad I know you will do anything to make sure this bean is ok. Hope DrH and Purps can help xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-higher dose of Clomid should encourage MORE follicles to grow. The more follicles there are, the better the chance of success. Hope this is your lucky time!!! :hugs:

Dash-hope you're feeling a little bit better? Any sign of AF??? :hugs:

Pad-hope that Purps and Dr H can put your mind at rest. Hopefully he can give you words of comfort today, but having the meds is a good thing, surely, as it's been caught now, and not later! Try not to worry, lovely!

Hi everybody! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DizziDulcimer

Im 34 and trying to conceive my first baby xx Very excited but nervous at the same time. on month 3 at the moment but its really hard because both my younger sisters are pregnant at the moments and I sooooo want to be pregnant with them x


----------



## La Bergere

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Hi Dizzi! I'm a newbie too. Good luck with your TTC efforts!

I feel for you with respect to your sisters... I have had 10 - I kid you not! 10 friends who have either given birth or announced pregnancies in the last 6 months, so I feel your pain!


----------



## drhouse

PAD am here. do you know what your new results are? Are you on any form of thyroid replacement (thyroxine) did you have a spec appt made?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just popping in to say a little prayer for Padette... hope our resident medical experts are able to offer some help. <3 <3 <3


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

Oh pad Hun! What exactly is your gp doing about it all?? Have you seen a specialist yet?? You gp could probably request an emergency appointment or even discuss with a consultant by telephone to get some immediate advice. I hope that little padette is a resilient little one and is taking it all in her stride in there!!


----------



## purplelou

Welcome dizzi :hi: hope you stay here is short and sweet!


Hi ladies, hope you are all well?? Big loves to you all :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Purps and DrH... selfish post.. :cry:


Spoiler
Have just returned from GP's... I badgered him until he gave me some of my results...

T4 of 95... this has practically doubled since Aug when it was 54

TSH of less than 0.05 (he wouldn't give me real figure) and he wouldn't tell me T3.

Oooo and I have a goiter now as well cos my thyroid is so overactive.

Gp said it is rare for this to happen esp when pregnant... am being referred to a specialist. 

I asked him twice what the effect could be on baby and he said I could be at an even greater risk of MC.

I am absolutely petrified... this as well as all the other bloody risks I carry due to genetics and age... can't believe it.


----------



## nessaw

pad am thinking of you.xx


----------



## nessaw

welcome dizzi.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Pad! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

It's been a sticky, resilient, tenacious little bean so far, so I'm betting (she????) will be okay! I hope everything works out!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Pad, I'm sending you big hugs, because you sound so upset. But, bear in mind, that little beanie seems to be quite happy to be digging in for the duration, thus far. I'm just so pleased that they found this out now, rather than later. I'm thinking of you and sending you big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Oh, Pad!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sending resilient bean vibes your way. How soon will you get in to see the specialist?


----------



## owl35

pad - big hugs - I'm thinking about you.


----------



## dashka

Will catch up soon... but just saw Pad's post and needed to say....

Pad - I am soooo hoping and praying that Padette is going to be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:... I am so glad you got this checked out now...:hugs: When you say you now have a goiter - does that mean they found nodules? I have thyroid nodules that I need to get checked every 4-6 months... Is yours visible? Why can't they get this medication right for you?!! :grr::grr: I hope the resident medical experts can help you...:hugs::hugs: Are you still working full-time? or have you reduced to part-time?

Wish we could all gather around you right now to give you a GIANT group-hug:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Pad - thinking about you and little Padette. Hope the specialist takes care of you. Huge hug :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Pad, you need lots of these :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: darling. Thinking of both you xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Pad, it's good news that you have been referred to see the specialist. Did the doctor say it would be a quick referral? You can bug the consultants secretary once the referral is done for an early appointment! When you know who you are seeing....you can ring the hospital and ask for dr soandso s sec. Then tell her your story...definitely worth a try! 
I am thinking of you and padette and sending you a ton of :hugs: seems like your LO is a tough little bean so far!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending some hugs to you and padette hon :hugs::hugs::hugs: But yes, little pad seems to be digging in and definitely badger them for all you are worth until you get right in to see someone :thumbup:


----------



## Greenleaf

Big hugs to you Pad. Stay positive. Miracles do happen! :hugs:

Will keep you in our prayers [-o&lt;


----------



## Maddy40

Double, triple and quadruple everyone's good wishes Pad xxxx 

And everyone else, big wave, HI!


----------



## La Bergere

Hi Pad,
I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and have added a plait in my hair for good measure.

xxj


----------



## drhouse

hi pad so pleased you stopped your thyroxine 
it may be just that the bhcg in early preg is over stimulating you. it may go down to normal. here is some medical stuff. 

Transient hCG-mediated thyrotropin suppression in early pregnancy should not be treated with antithyroid drug therapy. 1/+00
Once the diagnosis of hyperthyroidism is made in a pregnant woman, attention should be focused on determining the etiology of the disorder and whether it warrants treatment. Clinical features that may indicate the presence of significant hyperthyroidism include failure to gain weight, heat intolerance, excessive sweating, and tachycardia, beyond that normally associated with pregnancy.

The two most common types of biochemical hyperthyroidism that occur during pregnancy are gestational hyperthyroidism (e.g., hCG-mediated transient TSH suppression) and GD. Gestational hyperthyroidism is a generally asymptomatic, mild biochemical hyperthyroidism that may be observed in the first trimester of normal pregnancy. It is presumably caused by the high serum hCG of early pregnancy (281) and is not associated with adverse pregnancy outcomes (289). Pregnant women having gestational hyperthyroidism with emesis, and particularly hyperemesis, may develop more profound abnormalities in thyroid function, with biochemically overt hyperthyroidism and clinical symptoms and signs of hyperthyroidism. Complicated cases of gestational hyperthyroidism should be referred to medical centers with specific expertise in treating these patients.

Technical remarks: There is no evidence that treatment of gestational hyperthyroidism with ATDs is beneficial. In these patients, physical examination and repeat thyroid function tests at intervals of 3&#8211;4 weeks is recommended. If the differential diagnosis of the type of hyperthyroidism is unclear (i.e., if there is suspicion of GD) or in the case of very symptomatic disease, a trial of ATD therapy may be considered if significant clinical hyperthyroidism is evident.

RECOMMENDATION 70 
Antithyroid drug therapy should be used for hyperthyroidism due to GD that requires treatment during pregnancy. Propylthiouracil should be used when antithyroid drug therapy is started during the first trimester. Methimazole should be used when antithyroid drug therapy is started after the first trimester. 1/+00
Untreated or insufficiently treated hyperthyroidism may seriously complicate pregnancy (290&#8211;292), and patients with this disorder should be treated at centers with specific expertise in this area. GD as the cause of hyperthyroidism in pregnancy may be diagnosed from typical clinical findings, including the presence of GO and/or serum TRAb in a hyperthyroid patient. Approximately 5% of patients with newly diagnosed Graves' hyperthyroidism are TRAb negative (43,293), especially those with milder disease.

A woman found to have GD before pregnancy and treated with ATD who goes into remission and is euthyroid off medication has a low risk of recurrent hyperthyroidism during pregnancy. However, her risk of relapse (as well as the risk of postpartum thyroiditis) during the postpartum period is relatively high (294). Antithyroid drugs have much the same effect on thyroid function in pregnant as in nonpregnant women. Both ATDs and TRAb pass the placenta and can affect fetal thyroid. On the other hand, T4 and T3 cross the placenta only in limited amounts.

PTU generally has been preferred in pregnancy because of concerns about rare but well-documented teratogenicity associated with MMI, namely, aplasia cutis and choanal or esophageal atresia (81). However, recent concerns about rare but potentially fatal PTU hepatotoxicity have led to a re-examination of the role of PTU in the management of hyperthyroidism in pregnancy (92). The U.S. Food and Drug Administration recently recommended that PTU be reserved for patients who are in their first trimester of pregnancy, or who are allergic to or intolerant of MMI (92,93).

MMI and PTU both appear in breast milk in small concentrations and studies of breast-fed infants of mothers taking ATDs have demonstrated normal thyroid function and subsequent intellectual development (81). However, because of the potential for hepatic necrosis in either mother or child from maternal PTU use, MMI is the preferred ATD in nursing mothers.

RECOMMENDATION 71 
We suggest that patients taking methimazole who decide to become pregnant obtain pregnancy testing at the earliest suggestion of pregnancy and be switched to propylthiouracil as soon as possible in the first trimester and changed back to methimazole at the beginning of the second trimester. Similarly, we suggest that patients started on propylthiouracil during the first trimester be switched to methimazole at the beginning of the second trimester. 2/+00
Concern is that changing back and forth between MMI and PTU might lead to poorly controlled thyroid function because of differences in pharmacokinetics and uncertainty about dose equivalency between the two drugs. This situation is complicated by the changing levels of TRAb in pregnancy. In general, a potency ratio of MMI to PTU of at least 20&#8211;30:1 is recommended when changing from one drug to another, although there are no studies that have examined this potency ratio directly. For example, 300 mg of PTU would be roughly equivalent to 10 to15mg of MMI (81). Alternatively, rather than switching to MMI at the end of the first trimester, the patient could remain on PTU during the second and third trimesters, and have hepatic enzymes measured every 4 weeks, at the same time that thyroid function is assessed. However, there are no prospective data that show that this type of monitoring is effective in preventing fulminant PTU related hepatotoxicity.

RECOMMENDATION 72 
GD during pregnancy should be treated with the lowest possible dose of antithyroid drugs needed to keep the mother's thyroid hormone levels slightly above the normal range for total T4 and T3 values in pregnancy and the TSH suppressed. Free T4 estimates should be kept at or slightly above the upper limit of the nonpregnant reference range. Thyroid function should be assessed monthly, and the antithyroid drug dose adjusted as required. 1/+00
Even if the mother is euthyroid during ATD therapy, there is a risk of inducing fetal hypothyroidism during the second and third trimesters when the fetal thyroid has begun to function (295,296). Thus, the dose of ATD should be kept as low as possible. Block-replacement therapy consisting of ATD plus levothyroxine should not be used in pregnancy. If a woman receiving such therapy becomes pregnant, therapy should be changed to an ATD alone (278).

Technical remarks: Free T4 is the parameter that has been most closely correlated with good fetal outcome. Serum TSH may still be suppressed in these patients and should not be used as the sole guide in treatment, although normalization of maternal TSH during ATD therapy may indicate a need to reduce the dose of ATD (278).


----------



## purplelou

How is everyone today??

Pad Hun, I am sending all my pink and positive thoughts your way chickXxxxx

Huge loves to everyone xx


----------



## Mirium

Hello ladies,

Pad - Sending well wishes your way!!

Dash - Fingers crossed for you!

Lils - Bet you had a fun weekend!

Owl - This IUI could be the one!

Kismet - :hi:

AngelsMommie - :hi: & big :hugs: 

Pebble - :hi:

GrkPrn - big :hugs:

Hello to all the other ladies - Purple, DrH, Nessaw, Moondust, LadyH, Dwrgi, Butterfly, Chicken, Firebaby, La bergere, Maddy, Tiger and anyone that I missed - :hi:

AFM - I have been feeling a little bit under the weather. AF just finished (the 2nd one after surgery. The 1st was fine.) and it lasted for approx. a day and a half!! My ovulation & 2 weeks after that was quite painful so could have been annovulatory & I wondered if that's why. However, I was also freaking out and wondering if scarring removed during surgery had returned. I have been working out alot and lost 6 lbs during the past month. I am seriously considering going to see a psychologist because my mind has been all over the place. Sometimes, I feel just fine and sometimes I freak out and wonder how I will cope and what my life will be like if this does not work out. Mind you - when I was younger, I used to think that I don't have to have kids hence waiting so late. I need perspective. What can the psychologist tell me that you ladies can't though... :). Anyway, have a great day ladies!


----------



## Angelsmommie

Sending positive vibes your way Pad. That little one is a tough little lime and will hang tough just like it's mommie. Huge :hug: of comfort. xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Pad - I am sending every positive vibe & prayer your way!!!! Can I ask - is that T4 or Free T4? Apparently Free T4 is a better indicator - ? Lil Padette is apparently doing so well via last scan, so maybe its not affecting her as much as its affecting you? But I would get a copy of your tests now & demand immediate treatment or even go to to the Emergency Room at the hospital if you have to. They treat pregnant women very seriously there & perhaps with all of the expertise you can at least get to the right protocol!!! Plus they can test you on the spot with all of that Free T4, Free T3, etc & interpret the results within like an hour or less (vs waiting 3 weeks!). I would do it in a heartbeat. Given what you've been through & how far you've come, I'm not saying you are in immediate danger or anything bc I really have no idea, but I would get this all sorted pronto as it "could" mean saving baby Pad!!! :thumbup: 

Sending huge massive :hugs::kiss: & ++~~~~!!! Please keep us updated, hun!


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Beautiful BNB Babes! Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA &#8211; No, I wasn&#8217;t eaten by a zombie (I know that&#8217;s what you all were thinking) :haha:. Have had Dr appts galore, work has been nuts & have had a few sh**s hit the proverbial fan&#8230; lately so only had time for a few journals, but been trying to catch up here & there &#8211; 

Greenleaf -Welcome to you! I hope your stay is short & sweet :flower:

La Bergere &#8211; Welcome to you too! I&#8217;m sorry you found yourself here & that :witch: came & got you. Yes, many of us take comfort in the bottom of a glass when she comes &#8211; it&#8217;s like kryptonite for her, so enjoy those G&T&#8217;s. :flower:

Dizzi - :hi: Hope you are successful soon! :flow:

Purps &#8211; I only recently caught up on season 2 myself (a week ago) & wowsers! :happydance: It started here on Sunday night, but since I get frustrated watching only 1 episode at a time, I let a few build up & then go serial-watch them on a Sunday :cloud9:. It&#8217;s so awesome! Thanks for tips on Looper, my fellow Sci-fi girl! :winkwink:. Guess you&#8217;re not popping today&#8230; :nope: :hugs:

Dash &#8211; I hope you are feeling better? :flower: You are just a regular closet-rocker, aren&#8217;t you with all of these concerts! :haha: Hope you can enjoy it & that mucus leaves the building at least for 1 night! Any sign of :witch: (I can&#8217;t stalk your chart anymore so&#8230;:shrug:). Hope yoru poor foot feels better soon hun! :nope: :flower:

DrH &#8211; Yes, the day before O is quite good! As long as EWCM is cooperating, those swimmers can stay around for 2-3 days (up to 5, but that&#8217;s sort-of rare circumstances). And Holy Batman 213m :spermy:???!!! :shock::shock::shock: I didn&#8217;t even know it could go up that high?! :bodyb: :thumbup: 


Angels &#8211; you are going to have days like that & you need to honor those feelings bc they are part of you & need to be acknowledged. You are doing way better than a lot of people I know who have lost babies, so I give you so much credit in looking forward & having faith & hope for the future :flower:. You will get your LO, I just know it :flow: :hugs:

Kismet &#8211; yes, the great thing about Reiki Circles is that they usually just go off donations, so for like $5 you get an hour of group meditation, lots of energy & some reiki. Found this &#8211; seems to be a lot going on in Etobicoke (?) but defo stuff in Toronto & other surrounding areas, too. https://reiki.meetup.com/cities/ca/on/toronto/. You can subscribe ot certain meetups & get email updates. And since you are a Reiki Prac., you can also do terh Reiki shares (which are traditionally Reiki Prac/Masters taking turns on each other &#8211; the circles are for all to attend; the public & Prac&#8217;s)

Ness &#8211; hope you feel better soon, hun :flower:

Owl &#8211; Was wondering what happened to you? So sorry for BFN last IUI :nope: yes, I also find :wine: helps &#8211; relaxation, spirits go up, etc. Roll-on #4, then!!! :flower:

Pebble &#8211; well, I guess I&#8217;m glad the process has finally started (that&#8217;s kind-of weird to say, though&#8230;). But just so you can get some closure, your ectopic fears can be put to rest & move on into a hope-filled future :flower:. Btw, who you calling crazy? I resemble that comment! :haha: (takes one to know one! :winkwink:) Hope your levels are -0- today! 

Mirium &#8211; Oh honey, this is so very hard. :hugs: Maybe talking to a psychologist will help? If you get a good one, they can do exactly as you said &#8211; put things into perspective :thumbup:. Congrats on losing 6lbs, though! :happydance: Can you start TTC this cycle? Also, if it was annov cycle, remember that 1/year is actually normal & then add to that your recent surgery&#8230;. I wouldn&#8217;t place too much emphasis on that. 

Maddy &#8211; long time no see! How are you doing? :flower:

Dwrgi - :hugs: & :beer: (cider) for you hun!

:hi: to all of the other lovely ladies here!


AFM &#8211; Had an absolute blast at HHN & at Universal. Did lots of screaming between the roller coasters & being chased by escaped convict chicks w/chainsaws, dead people, gargoyles, zombies, vamps, demons, grim reapers & not quite sure what the other ones were exactly? Did some blood shots & walked thru 7 haunted houses. lol Just your avg night at HHN! Got to let off a bunch of steam &#8211; I highly recommend it &#8211; the best stress reliever out there! Got bitten by fire ants on the last day & swelling in my foot is just now going down (little b******s!). Anyway, just so very busy at work this week (very big case) & with other personal stuff :wacko:. 2nd round of Colonics yesterday &#8211; lost another 2 lbs & felt absolutely wonderful after that one :cloud9: &#8211; we got all the rest! :happydance:

Anyway &#8211; back to work so big luvs to all & especially Pad I am thinking of you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## owl35

:hi: lovely ladies! :hugs:

Mirium - big hugs for you. I'm sorry to hear that you feel down :hugs: We all understand what you are going through. I feel like I'm in the same boat. I also waited long for TTC because I was never sure if I really wanted kids. And now that it's not working I freak out because I don't know what our life will be like... I apologize for not knowing your story better, but were you seeing an RE and doing fertility treatments? I am asking because it made me feel a lot better after we put a (time) plan in place with my RE all the way up to IVF. At least I know what's going to happen in the upcoming months and I don't fall in a hole every time I get a bfn and think "and now what" :shrug: Seeing a psychologist could be a good idea. They definitely can help you putting things in perspective. Hang in there honey :hugs2: It will all work out :flower:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad I'm sending you big positive vibes right now and I promise my next shooting star is all yours XXX


----------



## purplelou

Miriam, big :hugs: 
Sorry you are feeling so down!
It wouldn't hurt at all to find an outlet and talking to someone can only be good for you!

Big loves xxx


----------



## moondust7

Hi lovely 35+ers!!! 

LaBergere - Hi and enjoy those gin n tonics!!! :thumbup:

Owl - Good luck with the IUI!!! May this one be the charm and lots and lots of :dust: ! 

Pebble - hope the cramping and bleeding have subsided and you are feeling better. Best wishes and good luck with the HCG test today!! :flower:

Kismet - woo hoooo for the all clear from your Dr to TTC again!! :happydance:

Pad - thinking the pinkest thoughts for you :hugs::hugs:And sending prayers that your appt with the specialist gives you everything you need. Badger them until you get all the answers and help you want!!! So far little padette has been holding on strong so I will keep sending positive pink thoughts your way!! :hugs::kiss:

Dizzi - Hi and welcome!!! :)

Dwrgi - just found your journal!! Hope it's ok if I start stalking. :flower:

Purps - how's your day going? Hope it's wonderful with lots of furbaby cuddling and more yummy food!! :munch:

Mirium - It is so hard to have a racing mind and worrying about everything. A psychologist would be wonderful to let some steam out and find some comfort if you go to one. On a happy note, WOO HOOOO for losing 6 lbs!!! That's AWESOME!!! Way to go and you should be so proud of yourself!! That's a lot of hard work to do that! Huge hugs. :hugs:

Dash - how are you feeling? Hope the snotmonster is gone and that you're feeling better, and that your foot is better!! Lotsof hugs!!! :flower:

Lils - your weekend sounds FAB!!!!! Screaming and drinking and haunted houses sound like an absolute BLAST and huge stress reliever!!! So glad you had so much fun!! And woot for your colonics!!! Will you be doing another session or is that the last one? So sorry about fireants - those bites itch like crazy!!! Just combine bites + itch into a new word and that's what they are!!!! Hope the rest of your work week goes by quickly and that you can have another amazing Florida weekend! :flower:

Hi Nessaw, Angelsmommie, DrHouse, Greeleaf, HappyAuntie, Tigerlily, Butterfly, Maddy, Chicken and all the other wonderful ladies here.:wave:

AFM - I started a journal - it feels good to write stuff down and generally lifts my mood. I did some yoga last night - got a new video. It was HARD but I really like it. It's amazing how yoga helps me find muscles I didn't know I had (or, well, don't have, b/c it's so hard... :haha:) Lots of love and hugs.


----------



## padbrat

Hey guys... thanks for all of your thoughts!

I spoke to my Sis's friend who is an endocrinologist nurse and she said that although my levels are high it is more likely affecting me more than baby... I have to say she is prob right cos these heart palps, shakes, sweats and breathlessness is killing me! 

I now have an appt on Monday morning with a specialist thank heavens! 

Thank you Drh for the info... I think I am in the GD camp...

Someone must of heard you all xxxx

Promise my next post will be less self absorbed!


----------



## dashka

ladies - I'm falling so far behind!!! I came to work for half day today (morning went to clinic for baseline u/s - as I got AF yesterday) and it's been so busy..

I need to catch up but not sure if I will today as I've been up since 4:30am and I'm so beat..... 

Pad - I'm still praying for you daily!!!:hugs:

Love and hugs to you all!:hugs::kiss: and I will catch up soon!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

Pad that is good news about your appointment!not long to wait and then you get expert attention...it can only be good! I am sure they soon get you sorted out!

Keep us updated 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Greenleaf

I never thought I would get married let alone have kids. I've prepared myself to live a single life until my miracle man fell out of the sky and landed on my doorstep. LOL! Now we are happily married and desperately trying to conceive. I'm 39 and he is 10 years my senior... eeks! I have removed an ovarian cyst on the right ovary (hemorrhagic endometriosis) and still have another one on the left side. 

Do we still have a chance? :(


----------



## purplelou

Greenleaf said:


> I never thought I would get married let alone have kids. I've prepared myself to live a single life until my miracle man fell out of the sky and landed on my doorstep. LOL! Now we are happily married and desperately trying to conceive. I'm 39 and he is 10 years my senior... eeks! I have removed an ovarian cyst on the right ovary (hemorrhagic endometriosis) and still have another one on the left side.
> 
> Do we still have a chance? :(

I would say there's always a chance!! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

purplelou said:


> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> I never thought I would get married let alone have kids. I've prepared myself to live a single life until my miracle man fell out of the sky and landed on my doorstep. LOL! Now we are happily married and desperately trying to conceive. I'm 39 and he is 10 years my senior... eeks! I have removed an ovarian cyst on the right ovary (hemorrhagic endometriosis) and still have another one on the left side.
> 
> Do we still have a chance? :(
> 
> I would say there's always a chance!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Where ther is hope and love there is always a chance


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad I'm thinking PINK and keeping everything crossed for you.

Dash, you need to look after your self honey, don't work to hard and make sure you get some rest, Thank goes for you too Purple. Hugs to you both. XXX

Hi everyone, a quick post while I'm at work. XXX


----------



## want2conceive

thought I'd post in here too, since I'm in this age group. Just transfered our eggs yesterday. This is our 2nd IVF attempt. I am 39yo, my DH is 34yo and we have been TTC for almost 8yrs. Done Laperoscopy, 3 IUI's and the first IVF attempt. 

Hoping for a miracle on our 2nd attempt.


----------



## padbrat

OMG BNB has just eaten my post!!!

Dash please slow down... you are not 100% yet and you know you would say the same to me! xx Am thinking super fertile for you xxxx

Purps... ekkk... next week is your EDD!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG... how are you doing?

Kis ... bleurgh cold... me too..

Green.. I would turn it around and say why wouldn't you have a chance? Think my mantra... Hope Is Important!

Hey Chicken... you made me cry (in a good way).. the next shooting star is mine xxxx

Want good luck to you!! Fertile vibes coming your way too!

AFM


Spoiler
Well saw my MW for the first time and she said the specialist I am going to see on Monday is very good so I feel a little reassured now!


----------



## La Bergere

Greenleaf said:


> I never thought I would get married let alone have kids. I've prepared myself to live a single life until my miracle man fell out of the sky and landed on my doorstep. LOL! Now we are happily married and desperately trying to conceive. I'm 39 and he is 10 years my senior... eeks! I have removed an ovarian cyst on the right ovary (hemorrhagic endometriosis) and still have another one on the left side.
> 
> Do we still have a chance? :(

There is always a chance where there is hope!
My friend tried to conceive for 6 years. She went through every type of test imaginable and had 3 failed IVF attempts. Sometimes she got upset, but she said her dream to have children wasn't something she was prepared to give up on. After her last cycle of IVF both her and her husband decided to just live. They discussed adoption and agreed that that would be their next step. They booked a holiday and decided to have some time out.

2 months later she fell pregnant naturally. She's now the very happy Mother of two young boys.

So as I say, where there is hope, there is always a chance. xx


----------



## nessaw

great news pad.

welcome want2conceive.

have a fab weekend everyone.x


----------



## dashka

Okay caught up now. Now its a long one! (need to check journals soon though)

Owl  GL on your last round of IUI!!:thumbup:

Pebble  Hope you are feeling better? :hugs: I need to check your journal. Re: shopping in Buffalo  we really come down for Target  we dont have Target here yet but will starting next year (as they bought out our Zellers stores) We also go to all the Walden Galleria stores (love DSW shoe warehouse) and sometimes check out the Niagara outlets. We really love coming to our favourite Mexican place La Tolteca on Transit Rd  I know its a chain  but we dont have that kind of stuff here! We have Mexican but its not the same. There are lots of vegetarian/vegan places in Toronto to eat (for your OH)  bless him  Ive tried vegetarian for about a month or two and felt great at first  but wasnt good for my low iron levels. Most of those places are downtown though so I havent tried many. I hear Fresh and Live are good. Here is a website is you ever come up for that: https://veg.ca/directory/list/restaurants

Lils  glad you had a great time at Universal! :thumbup:Sounds like you got to release a lot of stuff!! (screams):haha: Ooo those fire ants sound nasty! Yay for 2nd round of colonics and hope your work gets easier soon hun  you need to slow down too:hugs::hugs::kiss:.

Pad  still thinking and praying for you!!! :hugs:just curious -Is GD  gestational diabetes? Sorry for my ignorance. My sister had that with her first and she couldnt touch any sugar or white flour/sweets during her pregnancy but I think it started later in her pregnancy. Hope you are feeling a little less worried  so glad you have your specialist appt on Monday! Glad you also saw the midwife!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Kismet  sorry to hear you have the cold now! :nope:yay for getting back on track for TTC!:thumbup::hugs:

Dizzi  welcome!! :flower:34 eh? Hope you get your BFP quickly! Hey  what kind of dog do you have (in your avatar??) Looks a bit like my dog  I have a West Highland Terrier:thumbup:

Mirium  yay on losing 6 lbs! you go girl.:happydance::thumbup: I am sad to hear what you are going through.:nope::hugs:I so wish that you will have your rainbow baby.This TTC stuff is so soul-sucking:cry: I think talking to someone is a great idea or starting a journal to get your emotions out  (thats why I started mine). Or another option is to slow it down a bit  maybe do yoga instead of working out so hard?? Yoga is great at clearing the mind  (I never have time for it but always say I need to bring it back in my life). Hoping you get through this with flying colours!:hugs:

HA  Im so sorry again hun. Words cannot express.:sad2::sad2::hugs::hugs:

Greenleaf  yes yes you still have a chance and hope:thumbup:  you havent been trying for long right? Are you really in Malaysia??? So cool! :thumbup:Good luck!

Chicken  thank you! how are you doing hun?:hugs:

Want2conceive  welcome!! :flower::thumbup:Best of luck to you on your 2nd IVF wow you already had ET!! GL on the TWW!! :thumbup:Everything crossed for you!:hugs:

Purps  you are soooo close  :happydance:sorry I havent been on your journal  need to get to soon!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi  so great to see you on here again..:thumbup: Sorry I see that AF showed her ugly nasty face..:cry: sorry I am dying to have time to check your journal.please know I will be there soon!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Butterfly  hope youre ok  need to check your journal too..:hugs:

Dr H  hope you arent working too hard. :hugs::flower:

Moon and Nessaw and Asry  hello!!!:flower::hugs::hugs:

Froliky- hope you are ok hun.:hugs::hugs:

UPDATE on Dr S

Spoiler
 for those of you wondering about Dr.S  I found her on BnB about a week or so ago and she was 19 weeks with twins. (I guess 20 wks now) She misses everyone on here and says hello.

Hello and Hugs to everyone I missed!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::dust::dust:

AFM  sinuses are much better (first day I can breathe through my nose) :haha:and foot is about 80% better.so thank goodness for that. Just wont be able to dance at The English Beat concert tonight :nope: (no Lils -I dont usually see this many concerts in a year  its a fluke but Duran Duran did get cancelled so only saw 3) Feeling really tired and off though still not sure maybe the Lupron  :shrug::sleep::sleep:Starting stims Gonal F/Repronex on Sunday. The estimated ER date will be around Nov 3  but too early to tell as it depends on follicles and how they grow Next time I go in to clinic is next Wednesday which will be CD4 (they count your first day of stims as CD1).and we should get an idea how many follicles are growing then hopefully.


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY Its the weekend :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

ha thinking of you xx


----------



## purplelou

Pebble....how was your last hcg level Hun? I'll have to check your journal me thinks!

Owl  Bog lovexxx are you all ready for Iui?

Pad - ohh that's good that your midwife has heard good things about your consultant! Hopefully after Monday you won't have this awful worry anymore!! Xxx

Lils  is it possible to become addicted to colonics??? :haha: I am glad you are feeling good as a result thou!

Kismet  that cold is really going round eh?! Get well soon xxx

Dizzi -:hi: and welcome, hope your stay here is short!

Ladyh -hope you haven't caught hubbys cold? Take care xxxx

Mirium  how are you doing today lovely? Dashkas idea anout a journal might be a good one! I think sometimes writing it all down can help xxxxx

Chicken  you have a great weekend too lovely! Are you planning anything nice?

Want2conceive  :hi: and welcome! I really hope this ivf gives you your miracle! When is official testing day??

Dwrgi  :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asry, frols, moon drS, nessaw- big loves to you ladies xxxx

Butterfly  :hi: I think you are away this weekend?? Hope you are having fun! Must pop to see the renovation project next!

Dr H  haven't seen your chart for a few days! Did you manage to DTD again and has your temp gone up now??

Tigerlilly -how are you doing lovely? Big :hugs:

Dash- thank you for the update on drS! Lovely!! :D
And I am glad you are feeling a little bit better -food and nose!! You'll have to have a sway instead of a full out dance at the concert! Enjoy!! I am rooting for you with the follie check!

Huge loves and :hugs: to everyone I've not mentioned! Have a fab weekend all xxxxxx

Afm


Spoiler
I am taking it very easy now...no energy to do much! Only 1 week to go.......i am quite terrified! Reading here all the time though and hoping so much for everyone on this thread xxxxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Purple Thanks honey, A normal weekend for us here. We will be working on the house tomorrow but got a day off planned for sunday. We are off to the caravan and motor home show. Now that we are getting on a bit the tent is becoming a little uncomfortable so we have decided to upgrade. We wont be buying this weekend just looking what is out there but still very excited.


----------



## purplelou

Ohh chicken I have been to that show a few times with my parents..it was quite good fun! Is it at earls court? Wear comfy shoes because there was a lot of walking if I remember right! Have a great time!


----------



## want2conceive

purplelou said:


> Want2conceive  :hi: and welcome! I really hope this ivf gives you your miracle! When is official testing day??

Thanks Purplelou, testing day is November 1st!

Got my fingers crossed for everyone here!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good evening, all! 

Whew. I feel like I fall behind if I don't read and respond every day! Here goes....

MiriumCongrats on losing 6 pounds! (I figured I'd start positive first. :flower:) I'm sorry to hear it's a rough patch for you. One thing that I would recommend, if you decide that you need to seek mental health help is that you not get more help than you need. Let me explain. If you go to a psychologist or a psychiatrist, they will want to put you on medication (well, 95% of them) because that is what they do. It's possible that would be helpful for you, but it could also really throw a wrench in your TTC journey. I'm a bit biased here, since I am a social worker, but I would recommend one of my people (or a masters level counselor), because the approach that is taken is to look at your environment and what my be causing your distress. Then they work with you to think about solutions that are less drastic than psychotropic medication. For most people, that's all they need. Psychologists and psychiatrists tend to think of your distress as emerging in isolation ("Social environment? What's that?"), and as all of us here can tell you, TTC will make most of us half-crazed!!!!! A counselor can be absolutely fabulous, though!!!! I'm hoping that your post just caught you on a bad day, and that you're feeling better. Please feel free to PM if you'd like to talk. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: (Caveat: I'm speaking in generalities, and don't mean to diminish two very worthy professions. My apologies if I've done so.)

Anyway, off my soapbox....

Lils Let me get this straight. In the past few days, you've beeen hanging out with dead people, convict chicks, and fire ants, and somehow colonics are involved???? Your life sounds very dramatic. Sorry you've had some injuries from all that! :hugs: :kiss:

Kismet-get well soon!!!!! :sick:

Purp1 week!!!! OMG!!!! :wohoo: Are you totally prepared? Everything purchased and ready? I'm so excited for you!!!!!

Greenleafthere's ALWAYS a chance! A friend of mine who gave up on having her own kids 8 years ago and adopted two just had a h&h little boy! Not sure if that helps, but I mean it to show that even the most improbable couples can get this thing to work! Good luck to you!!!!!

Pad--Sounds like things are looking up for you! I hope you get good news next week. :hugs:

Want2Welcome! :hi: Are you officially PUPO? Good luck this month! I'm sending you lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:

DashSounds like you're in the thick of this IVF stuff now! :hugs: Good luck to you, too! How funny that you come down here for Target, since people here go up there for Ikea. Did you hear we're getting a Trader Joe's? THAT's a great place. I'm super excited, although it's still a ways off. I have no idea when our next Toronto trip is, but I'll flag those restaurants for then. Thanks for the tips!

Nessaw--Congrats on being my favorite fruit! :winkwink:

Happy and Grkprn--thinking of you, if you're lurking. :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: To anyone else I missed!

AFM, allow me to present yesterday's HCG results: 24.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
I didn't know it was possible to be so excited to not be "pregnant"!!! Although it's not quite zero, it's soooooooooooooooooooooo close. I'm waiting for the doc to refer me for an HSG. In the meantime, I get to start taking prenatals and such again in preparation for TTC. I have no idea how quickly I'll O, as I haven't had an one since my BFP of August 4th! (Yes, that's how long this bulls*** has lasted!) But I'm trying to stay positive, so let's just say it will happen soon.

Oh, and other good news--the cleanse is done, so I am happily back on :wine: duty! Cheers to all!


----------



## want2conceive

pbl_ge said:


> Want2&#8212;Welcome! :hi: Are you officially PUPO? Good luck this month! I'm sending you lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:

hi, yes. transfered yesterday. thanks. Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## Lady H

Greenleaf said:


> I never thought I would get married let alone have kids. I've prepared myself to live a single life until my miracle man fell out of the sky and landed on my doorstep. LOL! Now we are happily married and desperately trying to conceive. I'm 39 and he is 10 years my senior... eeks! I have removed an ovarian cyst on the right ovary (hemorrhagic endometriosis) and still have another one on the left side.
> 
> Do we still have a chance? :(

Hi, I'm 40 and DH is 54. It took us 16 months but we got what we wanted naturally. You have every chance. Good luck! Xx

:wave: everyone. I'm reading every day but too tired and befuddled to post something to each of you. Big :hugs: though, you are my life support :kiss:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Greenleaf said:


> I never thought I would get married let alone have kids. I've prepared myself to live a single life until my miracle man fell out of the sky and landed on my doorstep. LOL! Now we are happily married and desperately trying to conceive. I'm 39 and he is 10 years my senior... eeks! I have removed an ovarian cyst on the right ovary (hemorrhagic endometriosis) and still have another one on the left side.
> 
> Do we still have a chance? :(

:hi: Greenleaf

I don't post much on here - we're unable to try every month - but I generally lurk.

To answer your question; yes.

My DH is unable to produce sperm, but we still have a chance. A VERY slim one thanks to the wonders of science. 

There are many of us on here due to one thing or another who can't conceive naturally - as much as we'd all love to - but it's a case of making plans and to keep moving forward. No-one tells you how much courage and heartache you go through on this journey, but you just keep hoping that it'll be worth it in the end.

Big :hugs:

C xx

P.S. Big :hi: and :hugs: to all... extra BIG :hugs: to the lovely Pad, I'm still hoping really hard for both of you, hun xx


----------



## chickenchaser

purplelou said:


> Ohh chicken I have been to that show a few times with my parents..it was quite good fun! Is it at earls court? Wear comfy shoes because there was a lot of walking if I remember right! Have a great time!

No At the NEC This year so just down the road really. Yep got my trainers all ready. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

chickenchaser said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Ohh chicken I have been to that show a few times with my parents..it was quite good fun! Is it at earls court? Wear comfy shoes because there was a lot of walking if I remember right! Have a great time!
> 
> No At the NEC This year so just down the road really. Yep got my trainers all ready. :hugs:Click to expand...

Lovely! You'll need the trainers! The NEC is soooooo big! It's just the road from us too! Have a great time!


----------



## purplelou

Big loves to everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend! Xxxxxx


----------



## Greenleaf

Thanks for the vote of confidence everyone! Luv ya'll! :hugs2: <3



dashka said:


> Greenleaf  yes yes you still have a chance and hope:thumbup:  you havent been trying for long right? Are you really in Malaysia??? So cool! :thumbup:Good luck!

Yes I'm really in Malaysia. :) Look me up if you happen to be at this side of the planet :D I haven't been trying for long. Only been 4 months but it's like forever! And mom's been nagging too. Thank GOD there's no MIL but there are tons of sister-in-laws! Pressure pressure. *gulp*


----------



## dashka

Pebble - Yay on the HSG!!! so glad for you! and for finishing the cleanse!!! awesome!!!:thumbup::hugs: That's funny you come here for Ikea! They don't have one there? I thought they were everywhere? I've never been to a Trader Joe's.... I'll have to look that up!:thumbup::hugs:

Purps - you are soooo close! just checked your journal - glad you slept better last night.... you are making things to comfy for Purplette???:haha::hugs::kiss:

Greenleaf - wow Malaysia !!! Have you lived there your whole life? Your English is perfect! I hope the mom nagging gets better soon - just tell her it stresses you out! :thumbup::hugs: good luck to you:thumbup:

Pad - how are you today hun!!! praying tomorrow goes well....:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Tiger - :hugs::hugs::hugs: nice to see you on here!! As Pad says - hope is important:thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Lils - how are you hun?:hugs::kiss: Getting close to ov???:winkwink:

Dwrgi - going to check your kick-ass journal right now....:hugs::kiss:

Chicken, Lady H, Mirum, Owl, BF, Dr.H, Moon, Asry, Fro, and everyone I missed (sorry I am having a brain fart right now:haha:) - big hello and hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - went to English Beat concert Friday night - was good but the band came on at 10:30 - for an old fogie like me I was beat already -then when I music started (we didn't like the opening band) - we sat for the first while (DH was so sweet as he didn't want me to make my foot worse) - I insisted we go to the lower level and dance (it was no seating -dance/standing room only -club type concert) - and I couldn't help but dance for about an hour (well if you can call it that! more like swaying around! Was pretty sore yesterday -all my joints... but better today.
Started my first STIMS injection this morning - OMG I was a bit stressed re: preparing the two medicines -mixing them to be injected -more than the injection itself ...:dohh: (more in journal)


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo for stims Dash!!! Hope the joints are feeling better today along with the foot!!

Wow Green.. Malaysia! I have been there once.. absolutely beautiful!


----------



## drhouse

pad good luck for your specialist appt tomorrow!!!!! crossing fingers for you.

congrats pebble good to see your bhcg is falling!!!
dash exciting times
and as for you purps!!!! the stork is coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
chicken hope you enjoyed your show/caravaning thing!!!
Greenleaf welcome!!!!!
Tiger so good to see you here!!
Lils hope you are feeling fit and fabulous!!!

we went to the celebrant this weekend... any wedding ideas for readings gratefullly received or any ideas for that matter.... we haven't got a clue!!!

woo hooo!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey DrH... I had this reading on my wedding day ... even makes me emotional now and I wouldn't say I was the most devoted person.. but it speaks to me. 

Ruth 1:16-17
But Ruth said, "Do not urge me to leave you or turn back from following you; for where you go, I will go, and where you lodge, I will lodge. Your people shall be my people, and your God, my God.

"Where you die, I will die, and there I will be buried. Thus may the LORD do to me, and worse, if anything but death parts you and me."


----------



## dashka

Pad -

Spoiler
HAPPY 12 WEEKS HUN!!!! YIPPEEEEE!!!!:happydance::happydance: I am praying tomorrow goes well!!!

Dr H - good luck with the wedding plans!:thumbup: we've been married almost 13 yrs - so I'm a bit rusty with the wedding suggestions! I think one of our church readings was the one that starts off... "Love is.... Love is.... Love is......"etc... Is that what you meant by readings?


----------



## drhouse

we thought the celebrant might say...

Please face each other and join hands.
These are the hands of your best friend, strong and full of love for you, that are holding yours on your wedding day, as you promise to love each other today, tomorrow, and forever.
These are the hands that will work alongside yours, as together you build your future.
These are the hands that will passionately love you and cherish you through the years, and with the slightest touch, will comfort you like no other.
These are the hands that will hold you when fear or grief fills your mind.
These are the hands that will countless times wipe the tears from your eyes; tears of sorrow, and tears of joy.
These are the hands that will help you to hold your family as one.
These are the hands that will give you strength when you need it.
And lastly, these are the hands that even when wrinkled and aged, will still be reaching for yours, still giving you the same unspoken tenderness with just a touch.


----------



## drhouse

Pad you are second tri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dashka

drhouse said:


> we thought the celebrant might say...
> 
> Please face each other and join hands.
> These are the hands of your best friend, strong and full of love for you, that are holding yours on your wedding day, as you promise to love each other today, tomorrow, and forever.
> These are the hands that will work alongside yours, as together you build your future.
> These are the hands that will passionately love you and cherish you through the years, and with the slightest touch, will comfort you like no other.
> These are the hands that will hold you when fear or grief fills your mind.
> These are the hands that will countless times wipe the tears from your eyes; tears of sorrow, and tears of joy.
> These are the hands that will help you to hold your family as one.
> These are the hands that will give you strength when you need it.
> And lastly, these are the hands that even when wrinkled and aged, will still be reaching for yours, still giving you the same unspoken tenderness with just a touch.

OMG - DrH - I am balling my eyes out reading that...:cry:. that is beautifu:thumbup::thumbup:l I don't think I've ever heard that one at a wedding before! Go with it!!!


----------



## purplelou

Pad...lovely pink thoughts for you chick! And good luck tomorrow! Hopefully all your worries will be eased then xxxx omg 12 weeks!!! :yipee:

DrH is your wedding in a church? Or is it a civil service? Tell us a bit about what is planned already!! How many guests? What time is the wedding? Etc etc ( I LOVE weddings and all the planning etc!)

Dash the concert sounds fab! Well done on getting those Stimms started!

Greenleaf are you originally from Malaysia? It looks a beautiful place to be! And don't panic ...4 months is early still and I see you are charting..it all helps!

Tiger big loves xxx

Chicken hope the show as fun....did you accidentally buy any caravans whilst you were there? Lol!

Everyone else....massive huge hugsxxxx hope the weekend is treating you good!


----------



## purplelou

dashka said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> we thought the celebrant might say...
> 
> Please face each other and join hands.
> These are the hands of your best friend, strong and full of love for you, that are holding yours on your wedding day, as you promise to love each other today, tomorrow, and forever.
> These are the hands that will work alongside yours, as together you build your future.
> These are the hands that will passionately love you and cherish you through the years, and with the slightest touch, will comfort you like no other.
> These are the hands that will hold you when fear or grief fills your mind.
> These are the hands that will countless times wipe the tears from your eyes; tears of sorrow, and tears of joy.
> These are the hands that will help you to hold your family as one.
> These are the hands that will give you strength when you need it.
> And lastly, these are the hands that even when wrinkled and aged, will still be reaching for yours, still giving you the same unspoken tenderness with just a touch.
> 
> OMG - DrH - I am balling my eyes out reading that...:cry:. that is beautifu:thumbup::thumbup:l I don't think I've ever heard that one at a wedding before! Go with it!!!Click to expand...

That is beautiful!!:cry:


----------



## padbrat

I agree DrH that is gorgeous! Especially the end with the old hands... OMG I balling my eyes out! Damn hormones!! yes yes yes that one!!:happydance:


Spoiler
I wish I was 2nd tri... but not yet... actually am a bit confused as some say end of 12 wks and others say end of 13wks... :coffee:

Purps countdown!!!! RELAX! Remember the muli tasking tips I gave you lol:haha:

My gorgeous Tiger... just sending massive hugs xx:hugs:

Chicken! How was the show???:flower:


----------



## purplelou

Pad you Are my multi tasking guru! Lol!


----------



## padbrat

Hahhaa I know Purps... it is a talent.. what can I say?


----------



## want2conceive

so, I am still having those awful cramps every few hrs. My sister told me that she had those pains too and said someone told her those pains mean it's probably a boy. Anyone ever heard this? especially just a few days after egg transfer?


----------



## purplelou

want2conceive said:


> so, I am still having those awful cramps every few hrs. My sister told me that she had those pains too and said someone told her those pains mean it's probably a boy. Anyone ever heard this? especially just a few days after egg transfer?

Hopefully it is embies snuggling in!!
How many did you have transferred?


----------



## pbl_ge

DrH, I second the questions about the type of ceremony to have! We wrote the whole thing ourselves, as it was a nonreligious wedding with a friend of mine doing the "officianating." It was outdoors, on Yom Kippur (accidentally--came down to that or Sept, 11th), so we had this poem read:
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poetrymagazine/poem/182249
It was totally perfect for us--vegan wedding, we're outdoorsy gardeners, and OH is a composer. We ended up supplying everyone there with a small musical instrument--bells, whistles, percussion thingies--and then they made the "joyful noise" at the end of the ceremony. 

There are so many beautiful options--I love the one you posted! What fun to plan that! I still occasionally have dreams about having the whole wedding again. It was an amazing day.

Want2, I have no info for you, but I hope those are good signs!

:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

pad-all the best for tom.x


----------



## Lady H

Pad wishing you all the best for tomorrow. :hugs:

AFM

Spoiler
Have an appointment to get my dating scan done tomorrow, but I will be a bit too early for the NT scan. I think they will cancel tomorrow and give me a later date for the two, but I'd love to see the bean and make sure all OK tomorrow.


----------



## purplelou

Ladyh -

Spoiler
They might scan to make sure it's not too early!


----------



## chickenchaser

Right take a deep breath

Lady H - You look after yourself honey and rest as I understand it tiredness is perfectly normal and you should be filled with energy in second tri. It wont be long now :hugs: Good luck for tomorrow. X

Tigerlily - Nice to see you honey :hugs:

Greenleaf - WOW Malaysia, so jealous, this is the place on the top of my wish list, where abouts are you.

Dash - As always sending you :hugs: You are doing so well honey hang in there, just think of it as preparation for being poked and prodded once you get your BFP.

Pad - I will be thinking of you tomorrow, I hope all goes well. As always sending positive pink thoughts your way. :hugs: 
I also had the same reading at our wedding.:thumbup:

Pebble - So pleased to see your levels dropping :hugs:

DrH - Loving that reading it is beautiful. You need to share your wedding plans, I'm sure all the ladies here are keen to know your plans. 

Purple - How are you my lovely, I hope you are taking it easy. I'm so excited for you and can't wait for you to 'pop' :haha: We were very well behaved today and didn't come home having spent a fortune on a caravan. 

want2concieve - I really hope the cramps are a good sign, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. When do you get to test?

Kismet - My scardicat friend, there are always :hugs: for you. I hope you are feeling better and the witch isn't being to hard on you.

La Bergere - Hi I don't think we have met yet. I try and post but sometimes I just far to lazy :haha:

nessaw - How are you feeling honey? I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Owl - Good luck with your IUI, Let us know how you get on honey :hugs:

LIls - Where are you?: Are you still recovering from your 'fright night' As always sending you :hugs:

A special Hi and :hugs: to those I have missed.

AFM - We have had a lovely day at the caravan and motor home show. There were some lovely one but boy can you spend some silly money.
As for TTC it looks like we are having a break this month. DH is finding it all a bit scary with my progesterone levels being so low. We had a friend who had a very nasty MC last year and it has frightened him to death that the same could happen to us. So until we know what is happening I have agreed to have a break, besides with levels that bad the chance of it happening is poor anyway.

Love to you all and have a lovely week :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

purplelou said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> so, I am still having those awful cramps every few hrs. My sister told me that she had those pains too and said someone told her those pains mean it's probably a boy. Anyone ever heard this? especially just a few days after egg transfer?
> 
> Hopefully it is embies snuggling in!!
> How many did you have transferred?Click to expand...

I hope your right! 

Our Dr. had us transfer 4 because I am 39yo. Hoping for a miracle!


----------



## want2conceive

Chick - we test on Nov. 1st.


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies thought those of you who are currently doing sperm analysis would like this,

An 80-year-old couple went to the doctor to find out if it was too late for them to have kids. The doctor told them that it would be best if the husband gave a sperm sample, as he could then check his count and see if it was possible for him to father a child.
He gave them a jar and sent them into a side room to get a sample. After much groaning and grunting and even a little screaming the couple came and gave the jar back to the doctor. On checking the doctor found it to be empty and asked the couple to explain.
Well, said the old man, I tried with my left hand, then I tried with my right hand, then with both hands. Then my wife tried with her right hand, then with her left hand, then with both hands. Then my wife tried with her mouth, first with her teeth in, then with her teeth out, but no matter how we tried we couldn't get the lid off the jar.


----------



## chickenchaser

This one also made me laugh

There was an RE who decided he no longer wanted to practice. Instead he wanted to restore old cars. To prepare himself for this career change, he signed up for a mechanics course in engine repair. He studied really hard, and the day arrived for the final exam. The task was to find out what was wrong with the engine and repair it. The RE took a little longer than the rest of the class, but he got the job done. A couple of days later he went to see how he did. Up on the wall, beside his name he saw a mark of 150%. He was really puzzled so he went to the instructor. "How can this be?" he asked. The instructor replied, "Well, I gave you 50 points for figuring out the problem, and 50 points more for solving the problem. BUT I had to give you an extra 50 points for doing all the work through the exhaust pipe!"


----------



## Dwrgi

Those are brilliant Chicken! 

My favourite infertility joke is:
You know you're infertile when somebody asks, 'What day is it?', and you say: day 15!!! 

So sorry that you're having to take a break. It's always hard, as you always feel that 'this' month could be it! But, I'm sure it is the best thing to do at the moment. Big :hugs: lovely!

Dr H-wedding plans sound lovely! Must be so exciting. I shall get my thinking cap on and see if I can remember some love poetry, which isn't too cheesy! :hugs:

Pad-good luck tomorrow. Thinking of you! :hugs:

Same for you too, Lady H! :hugs:

Hi everybody else! Hope you've all had a good weekend! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

How many infertile couples does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . .
We will give anything a go.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Greenleaf

dashka - born and bred in Malaysia. :D But I did spend 5 years studying in Canada. Love it there especially Fall and Winter. Many say I'm crazy. :p

Pad - Ohh... whereabout in Malaysia were you at? :)

drhouse - getting married? Congrats! Good luck with the wedding plans! Seems like a good year to get married. I've attended 4 weddings so far (including my own LOL!) and one more to go next week. But the "red packets" (Chinese tradition gift of money for weddings) really burn a hole in your wallet. :p

purple - yes I'm originally from Malaysia :) It's not bad here. Most ppl tend to like the weather. I'm not sure why. LOL! We only have 2 seasons... hot or wet. :laugh2: I just started charting last month. My hubby said I must be doing it wrong because we're not preg yet :p

chickenchaser - I'm at Kuala Lumpur but a little away from town centre. Thank God! The traffic there is madness!


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - I am miscarrying. I went to the ER last night with heavy bleeding, cramps, and dizziness. They took an ultrasound and did some blood work and it looks to be a "complete miscarriage". I will make a follow up appt. with my OB tomorrow. My husband and I are very sad but hopefully will be better soon.


----------



## nessaw

moon am so sorry.please take care of yourself.thinkig of you.xx


----------



## Greenleaf

So sorry to hear that moon... May you be blessed with a Rainbow baby soon! Take care of yourself. Lots of :hugs2:


----------



## Lady H

Moon I am so so sorry Hun. :cry::hugs:


----------



## La Bergere

moondust7 said:


> Hi all - I am miscarrying. I went to the ER last night with heavy bleeding, cramps, and dizziness. They took an ultrasound and did some blood work and it looks to be a "complete miscarriage". I will make a follow up appt. with my OB tomorrow. My husband and I are very sad but hopefully will be better soon.

Hi Moon, 
Just a little note to say how sorry I am to hear that. My thoughts are with you and your DH.
Saying a little prayer xx


----------



## purplelou

Oh moon, I am so so sorry lovely! Please take care of yourself! We are all here for you xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Moon, am very sorry to read your news. Be kind to yourself and take it easy. Big :hugs::hugs:, Axxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2conceive

sorry to hear moon. our prayers are with you hun.


----------



## tigerlily1975

I'm so very, very sorry, Moon. Sending you HUUUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs:

C xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, moon, I'm so sorry to hear that! I'll be thinking of you.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

moon hugs hugs hugs.


----------



## padbrat

Moon I am so sorry to hear your news hun. Please make sure you are well taken care of and be very gentle on yourself darling. We are always here to listen, cry with, rant with or anything else you need x


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh moon I am so sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Chicken I have to say I have taken breaks of at least 6 months after my losses and it ha done me a power of good... kick back... have a good time and then you will feel ready the month after!

Am loving the RE jokes! Mwhaahha

Green I have been to Penang and Kuala Lumpar.... it was some time ago so thing have probably changed, but I thought it was beautiful there x

Hey Dwrgi... have I told you how happy I am that you are back?

Dash... how are those stimms going hun?

Want... all the best.. will be thinking of you on the 1st!

Lils... where are yooooouuu??

DrH FF says you have OV'd! Here's hoping you caught that eggie!

AFM


Spoiler
Well I saw my slightly scary Obs and he wants me to stay on meds until 16 wks and then 34 wks... he gave me a quick scan just to check the HB and there it was beating away beautifully:cloud9:! I have had pints of blood taken and then saw the endocrinologist and am back there to decide the level of meds I will be having... but I am chuffed to have passed another mile stone... I am now 12w 1d!!:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad I can't tell you how excited I am too that you are past 12 weeks And that you are being looked after :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Moon - I am so sorry to hear your news.....:cry::cry::cry:

Sending you hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-

Spoiler
I completely agree with Butterfly, Pad! Am so chuffed for you-a huge milestone out of the way and things are looking good! Must have been amazing to see that heartbeat! You soooooo deserve it! :flower::flower::flower: And thanks for the kind words!

I stayed in KL in the summer of 1999. Loved it. Stayed in a hotel with a bar called The Monkey Bar, on account of all the peanuts everywhere. Lots of smog at times, but loved the people, just so friendly. My (then) BF went out to Tiaman Islands too, and spent a weekend in Singapore, which I adored. I wish you luck, GreenLeaf


----------



## padbrat

Aww thank you Butterfly and Dwrgi xxxx


----------



## dashka

Pad -

Spoiler
I am sooo glad to hear that the scan went well today and that your doctors are looking after you!!! Yay for 12 weeks and 1 day!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## owl35

moon - oh honey, I'm so very sorry to hear that. Take good care of yourself. :hugs:

dwrgi - love that joke! :haha:

pad - :happydance: 

:hi: and :hugs: to chicken, dash, DrH, lils, butterfly, mirium, green, pbl, tiger, want, kismet, nessaw, ladyH, purps, LaB, grkprn and anybody else I've missed! Have a good week!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Ladies

Pad

Spoiler
:happydance:fantastic, I am so happy for you!

AFM

Spoiler
I called the hospital first thing and just as expected, they had cancelled my scan and rescheduled for 2nd Nov. I'm glad I called them! I'm disappointed not to get to see my bean for the first time and out my mind at rest, but I'm glad the NT test will be at a better date for the best results.


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Moon, honey :cry::cry::cry:. I am so very sorry you are experiencing this! Unfortunately, 35+ ladies have to deal with them way more than others, so please know it was nothing you did. If it helps any, about 75-80% of mc issues are due to nonviable egg. It used to give me comfort knowing that (alternatives with unhealthy egg are worse). Please be good to yourself, take a little time off work & get some much needed rest & relaxation, eat junk food or have a :wine:. I know it can't begin to replace a loss, but somehow it makes the sadness just a tiny bit better. :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Lovely 35+&#8217;rs! Sorry, last week was a work nightmare &#8211; 10-12 hr days some days & lots going on at the homestead&#8230; Hopefully this week will be better :wacko:!

Pad &#8211;

Spoiler
yay, happy 12 weeks +1 :yipee::yipee::yipee:!!! And thank God your appt went well. :happydance: I think Padette is a strong lil girl who is staging her own lay-down protest & refuses to leave the snuggly ute! :hugs::cloud9: But, you are still suffering from the symptoms, so please just make sure they are monitoring you like hawks! :thumbup: Is this the farthest you&#8217;ve made it so far, then? :happydance:

Dashka &#8211; thanks for the update, re: DrS! I was wondering about her! Yay, for Wed &#8211; hoping for big beautiful follies, honey! Now when I do my reiki meditations in the morning I&#8217;ll send some energy~~~~ to your follies & eggs. :thumbup: So glad you are starting ot get better. And yay for dancing at the concert anyway (or swaying)! And hey, concertcise is a form of exercise, so concert-going can be very healthy! :haha: Glad 1st day of stims went somewhat ok (sorta?) &#8211; I am getting to your journal next!

Purps &#8211; I suppose it&#8217;s possible to get addicted to colonics, but somehow I have a feeling that won&#8217;t be an addiction I&#8217;ll entertain! :haha: Na, that&#8217;s it for a while as I&#8217;m squeaky clean now & I need to let my body get back to normal as I think its freaking out on me without its toxic wubby. :haha: Thanks for wonderful msg :hugs:. And will send you some healing energy for calming ~~~~ :coffee::sleep: :hugs:

Dwrgi &#8211; How goes The Kitchen (journal)? I shall have to go there next to see if anymore eye candy posts. :haha: You&#8217;re so funny, that cracked me up! Hope you are having a great Monday (even though that&#8217;s an Oxymoron in my book!)

Chicken &#8211; I am guessing you are an avid camper? Will you be testing prog again this month then? If you need any help in deciding when to test (according to your chart, that is) just ask! But I can suggest something if your Dr. is okay w/it? If you are worried you may not be able to pin down O time, some women will test CD21 & then again at CD26 or so. That way, when AF comes, you count backwards by 14 to determine rough O date & then look at test results accordingly? I hope you have a nice break hun & ENJOY yourself!!! And don&#8217;t worry, many of us have to take prog after O time (cream or suppositories). :hugs: (PS- LOL on jokes!)

Owl &#8211; When is IUI #4 scheduled for?

BF &#8211; hope you are OK lovely Butterfly. I have to hit your journal

HA &#8211; I am still very sad about your news & just wanted ot send you big :higs::hugs::hugs:

GreekPorn &#8211; how are you doing hun? I hope you are OK :flow:. Just come back when you are ready&#8230;

Pebble &#8211; Yes, I have some crazy friends don&#8217;t I? :haha: You&#8217;re too funny. I am so GLAD your hcg is falling!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: And that is probably the ONLY time I&#8217;m ever going to say that on BNB! :haha: Yay for :wine: duty! I was going to pop into your journal but your cleanse is already over??? For some reason I thought it was going to take a month or more&#8230; :wacko: Good news though, hun. :hugs: (& nice to know we have a counselor here!)

Kismet &#8211; I hope you are feeling better hun! Darn blasted cold &#8211; although I like what my Reiki Master & fellow Karuna RMT told me about them: they are cleansing out your entire system & getting rid of old stuff that just doesn&#8217;t serve you anymore :winkwink:. Also, I don&#8217;t blame you for wanting to go to Maui :cloud9:. I&#8217;d like to retake it just to give me an excuse to go there! (although the energy in Glastonbury is insane&#8230;)

Green &#8211; You ALWAYS have a chance! I don&#8217;t think ovarian cysts usually cause infertility, but I&#8217;m not a Dr (that&#8217;s a google thing). And as far as the man being 10 yrs older, just look at David Letterman producing kids into his 70s! Guys don&#8217;t have the same issues we do (go figure &#8211; do they EVER?). Also, Froliky used an older man&#8217;s :spermy: & she&#8217;s way pregs & doing fabulous! Malaysia, wow, you are probs our most exotic person so far! :flower: We have similar weather (except not quite as rainy? I'd say Spring & Summer seasons) & I am one of those who loves the tropical weather.:cloud9: 

LadyH- :hugs::cloud9: Ok, then roll-on 11/2! :flower:

Fro &#8211; I hope you are OK, honey. Just thinking of you & wanted to send a :hugs::kiss:

Asry &#8211; hey chic, how&#8217;s it going with the house stuff? Haven&#8217;t seen you much lately&#8230; :hugs::kiss:

Mirium &#8211; hope you are feeling better, hun :hugs::flower:

Tiger - I didn&#8217;t know you can&#8217;t TTC every month. :nope: :hugs:

Want2Conceive &#8211; Welcome & good luck on the IVF, hun! WOW on 4 :shock:! Are any frozen? Well, then hopefully this will &#8220;do the trick&#8221;. :dust:

DrH &#8211; hoping at least one of those 213m :spermy: have made it as I see you have O&#8217;d so sending major :dust:! Also, LOVE the verses you picked out.:thumbup:::cloud9: I did the bible verse I think Dash is talking about - how Love is Patient & kind, never boastful, etc : 1 Corinth 13:4 https://bible.cc/1_corinthians/13-4.htm 

Ness &#8211; hope you are doing well! 

:hi: to FlyF, Firebaby, Maddy, DrS & anyone else I may have missed! Hope you are all doing well!


AFM &#8211; no O in sight. Wondering if my body is way too clean now &#8211; it doesn&#8217;t really know what to do!? :shock::nope: I always get EWCM by CD14 &#8211; the latest CD17 & today is CD17. Although now that I said that I looked back at my back-to-back preggers months & those were my late EWCM months (one was CD18). Perhaps Halloween Horror Nights scared my eggs up into my boobs & they are afraid to come back down. :haha: Come back lil eggies, no more burnt ex-convict chicks w/chainsaws, I promise!!! :haha: &#8220;Eggieeee, come home!&#8221; Just another fun day in TTC-World! :thumbup:. Oh yeah &#8211; I drank everybody&#8217;s :wine: this weekend, so you ladies all had a great time, in case you didn&#8217;t know! :thumbup::winkwink:

:hugs: to those having a hard time
:dust: to those in the 2WW &
:wine: all-around!


----------



## purplelou

:hi: to everyone, I hope today is good one!! Huge :kiss: and :hugs: to you all!

Pad

Spoiler
I am beyond happy for you chick! I have such a good feeling about your little snuggler! Huge loves to you xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lils! Welcome back darling!! Oooo so if you get EWCM tomorrow that means this could be a lucky month??? OOoooo come on you EWCM get going down there!! LOL

Hahhaa lay down protest!! 

Purps.. MWAH


----------



## want2conceive

LilSluz said:


> Want2Conceive &#8211; Welcome & good luck on the IVF, hun! WOW on 4 :shock:! Are any frozen? Well, then hopefully this will &#8220;do the trick&#8221;. :dust:

Hi lils, we transfered 4 fresh because of my age(39yo) and had some left over to freeze. This is our 2nd IVF attempt so hoping it does the trick because we have been TTC for 8yrs.(tried many different things already besides IVF). Hoping for our miracle!


We fly back home tomorrow night(5 days after egg transfer). For those who don't know we did our IVF in Brasil as it ended up being cheaper for us than doing a 2nd one in the USA.


----------



## BabyBean14

Moon: I am so sorry this has happened! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you are with supportive people who can help you and DH through this. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Pad: What a relief! Yay! :hugs: :dance:


----------



## dashka

Lady H  sorry about scan delay. hope Nov. 2nd comes soon! :thumbup:

Moon  Im so sorry again hun.. :cry:we are all here for you.:hugs::hugs:

Pebble  wow your wedding sounded great!:thumbup:

Lils  oh man work is still bad???? :dohh:You need to take it easy girl. :flower:Thanks for the reiki meditations for my follies.:hugs: I need all the positive energy I can get. YOU rock!! :thumbup: LOL  the fright nights scaring your eggies!!:haha: I hope not!! I think cleansing can shift things in the body sometimes  so you are probably right about it just being a few days late. Thanks for par-taking of the wine for us!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Want to conceive  I hope those cramps are a good sign.. I have gotten those quite a few times on 3-4 DPO and always wondered what was going on. Could it be that the ovaries are just shrinking back to their normal size (in your case since you had IVF?) GOOD LUCK!! Wow Brazil is cheaper eh? Interesting. Wow 4 embies transferred:happydance: My RE says (if we have enough) he would transfer 3 but I dont know if Im comfortable with that (2 ok). But well see.

Chicken  glad the show was good. Have fun on your break.:thumbup: Are they planning on doing anything re: progesterone levels? Ie. give you suppositories or something to use in TWW next time??
Im loving the RE jokes too!:haha::hugs:

Greenleaf  wow you studied in Canada for 5 years? ! cool!:thumbup::hugs:

Kismet  dont worry youll get the hang of our thread soon! I just type stuff out on a Word document as I go  otherwise there is no way I would remember when Im catching up.:hugs:

Pad  Im so happy that youve made it to this milestone.. everything still crossed for you and Padette!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - so glad to see you on here again....and loving your journal:hugs::kiss:

Owl  Hi!! when is IUI #4??:hugs:

Purps - any news??? any feelings?????:hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - day 2 of stims this morning.... but how the hell are you supposed to inject in your left-butt-cheek when you are right handed while pinching the skin? My dilemma this morning :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Moon I'm so so so sorry honey, take care of yourself. We are here if you need to vent XXX

Pad, YAY sounding good honey XXX

Lils, kismet and Dash, Thanks Ladies, Yes they are testing my progesterone again this month but it is a bit hit and miss as my cycles have been increasing in length each month by 2 - 5 days. But it is all just jumping through hoops at the moment as my GP want to send me to a specialist but the referral guidelines say you have to have 2 months of poor results. I'm guessing that once I get to the specialist then I will have to go through all the tests again so I will discuss with them then and there about my cycles getting longer. I'm not charting this month or doing OPKs as I don't want to get stressed and be temped to BD just in case. 
Always appreciate your support XXX


----------



## nessaw

pad great news.

afm got the call from ofsted today.they're in tom and wed.am super stressed.only just got home and got lesson plans to do.grrrr!!

love to all.x


----------



## dashka

Nessaw - what does your post mean? That went right over my head!


----------



## nessaw

ofsted are the school inspectors.they are not our favourite people!!


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw..good luck with that!


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> ofsted are the school inspectors.they are not our favourite people!!

ohh gotchya! sounds nasty.... good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

dashka said:


> Want to conceive &#8211; I hope those cramps are a good sign&#8230;.. I have gotten those quite a few times on 3-4 DPO and always wondered what was going on&#8230;. Could it be that the ovaries are just shrinking back to their normal size (in your case since you had IVF?) GOOD LUCK!! Wow Brazil is cheaper eh? Interesting&#8230;. Wow 4 embies transferred&#8230;:happydance: My RE says (if we have enough) he would transfer 3 &#8211;but I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m comfortable with that (2 ok)&#8230;. But we&#8217;ll see.

Hope the cramps are a good sign too. The nurses told me today I need to drink lots of water. They said I'm having these awful cramps because I'm not drinking enough. Gonna try to up it a bit on the water and see if it helps. I just had probably the worst cramp episode yet. 

Brasil for us is cheaper. Both my DH and I are originally from here so we had places to stay(no hotel expenses) and I work for an airline company(so almost no flight expenses, boarding taxes only). The IVF here is about $6,000 dollars including meds. And we spent another $750 for Cryo for the embryos we didn't transfer. minimum food and other expenses. Ending up around $7,500 all together. 

If we had done it in the states again it would have been another $12,000 minimum. 

Dreading the 2 flights and 12hrs in the air tomorrow(Wednesday 12:55am really) to Thurday though. ugh.

Was thinking about tranfering 3 since our 1st IVF we transfered 2, but our Dr. said 4 would be better because of my age(39yo).

Good luck to you hun and lot's of baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## Mirium

Moon - I am so sorry!! :-(. Big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you.


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - thanks so much for your kind words. It means a lot.

Pad - I am so, so happy that you heard the wonderful heartbeat.

Will catch up more later but it may be a few days as I am spending a lot of time crying. Hope you all have a good start to the week.


----------



## pbl_ge

Moon, I'm so sorry. :hugs: :cry: I'm not sure how much of a comfort it is to you, but most of us on this thread have been somewhere similar, so we are here for you no matter what you need. I cried for a solid week and refused to talk to anyone but my husband about it. Very dark days. Somewhere in there, I started to read things about m/c and read posts on BnB, and gradually began feeling better. I also found that the hormones in the midst of the m/c were contributing a lot, so I felt better when those diminished. Someone, and I think it was on this thread but I could be wrong, said something that I found helpful. They wrote that those of us 35+ may struggle to get a BFP, or we may struggle to get one to stick, but eventually almost all of us will get to hold a baby at the end of the journey. And even still there are always other options. But this is the trade-off for being more mature and more ready for a baby than those youngun's are. This was helpful for me to read, anyway. 

I also found this website to have the most useful information, even if it is a bit tricky to navigate:
https://pregnancyloss.info/

I hope you are able to grieve in whatever way you need, and that you move through this quickly. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

padbrat - Ohh, did you go Gurney Drive? That's where all the good food are :D

Dwrgi - yeah, we get smog, dust, haze, smoke... you name it we have it :p Most of it comes from our neighboring country yearly as they clear their plantations by burning. We also have forest fires during the hot/dry seasons which adds to the yucky stuff.


----------



## purplelou

Moon, Hun, take time to cry and grieve! We are all here for you xxxxx


----------



## dashka

moondust7 said:


> Hi all - thanks so much for your kind words. It means a lot.
> 
> Pad - I am so, so happy that you heard the wonderful heartbeat.
> 
> Will catch up more later but it may be a few days as I am spending a lot of time crying. Hope you all have a good start to the week.

Moon - take all the time you need to :cry: and mourn.... we are here for you when you are ready or need to vent or just need a :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

want2conceive said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Want to conceive &#8211; I hope those cramps are a good sign&#8230;.. I have gotten those quite a few times on 3-4 DPO and always wondered what was going on&#8230;. Could it be that the ovaries are just shrinking back to their normal size (in your case since you had IVF?) GOOD LUCK!! Wow Brazil is cheaper eh? Interesting&#8230;. Wow 4 embies transferred&#8230;:happydance: My RE says (if we have enough) he would transfer 3 &#8211;but I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m comfortable with that (2 ok)&#8230;. But we&#8217;ll see.
> 
> Hope the cramps are a good sign too. The nurses told me today I need to drink lots of water. They said I'm having these awful cramps because I'm not drinking enough. Gonna try to up it a bit on the water and see if it helps. I just had probably the worst cramp episode yet.
> 
> Brasil for us is cheaper. Both my DH and I are originally from here so we had places to stay(no hotel expenses) and I work for an airline company(so almost no flight expenses, boarding taxes only). The IVF here is about $6,000 dollars including meds. And we spent another $750 for Cryo for the embryos we didn't transfer. minimum food and other expenses. Ending up around $7,500 all together.
> 
> If we had done it in the states again it would have been another $12,000 minimum.
> 
> Dreading the 2 flights and 12hrs in the air tomorrow(Wednesday 12:55am really) to Thurday though. ugh.
> 
> Was thinking about tranfering 3 since our 1st IVF we transfered 2, but our Dr. said 4 would be better because of my age(39yo).
> 
> Good luck to you hun and lot's of baby dust!
> :dust:Click to expand...

interesting about the cramps and dehydration!!! I never knew that.... let us know if it helps! :thumbup: Wow that is a HUGE price difference doing IVF in Brazil especially since you have place to stay and almost get the flights for free :thumbup: Good plan!! Did you have to work with your RE at home before hand to get your protocol going?

Good luck with the flights!! I hate long flights too... Hope you can listen to some relaxing music and watch comedies on the plane...

Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Moon take all the time you need honey XXX


----------



## LilSluz

moondust7 said:


> Hi all - thanks so much for your kind words. It means a lot.
> 
> Pad - I am so, so happy that you heard the wonderful heartbeat.
> 
> Will catch up more later but it may be a few days as I am spending a lot of time crying. Hope you all have a good start to the week.

Again, so sorry, Moon. :sad2: Many of us know all too well what it feels like & you cry all you want. It's a very heart-wrenching thing to go through. Please feel free to also vent to us - we can take it. :hugs: 

These wonderful ladies have gotten me through 2 of mine in April & May & it helped so much to have them here for me, knowing people cared & knowing that many of them knew exactly what I was feeling, or if they didn't, they still showed an outpouring of love & understanding, anyway. DH could really only watch me fall apart & love me when I'd let him in. My BF I could tell about it, but she didn't really know what to say... So, we do understand & care. :flow:

It may also be helpful to know that a lot of times, women get pregnant within 6 months of a mc. And you know you can get pregs now, at least in an egg-meets-sperm kind of way.

Sending :hugs: & :kiss: your way...


----------



## purplelou

Hey lovely ladies!
How is everyone doing today?
Big huge loves to you all xxxx I hope you are all having a good week xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad how's everything with you?? Thinking pink still xxx I even have dh thinking pink for you!

Moon ...giant hugs to you chick xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - thanks so much for your kind words. It means a lot.
> 
> Pad - I am so, so happy that you heard the wonderful heartbeat.
> 
> Will catch up more later but it may be a few days as I am spending a lot of time crying. Hope you all have a good start to the week.
> 
> Again, so sorry, Moon. :sad2: Many of us know all too well what it feels like & you cry all you want. It's a very heart-wrenching thing to go through. Please feel free to also vent to us - we can take it. :hugs:
> 
> These wonderful ladies have gotten me through 2 of mine in April & May & it helped so much to have them here for me, knowing people cared & knowing that many of them knew exactly what I was feeling, or if they didn't, they still showed an outpouring of love & understanding, anyway. DH could really only watch me fall apart & love me when I'd let him in. My BF I could tell about it, but she didn't really know what to say... So, we do understand & care. :flow:
> 
> It may also be helpful to know that a lot of times, women get pregnant within 6 months of a mc. And you know you can get pregs now, at least in an egg-meets-sperm kind of way.
> 
> Sending :hugs: & :kiss: your way...Click to expand...

This is so very true...I think I would have lost my sanity completely if not for this thread when I mc last year!


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - Na, I think the late EWCM on those cycles may have been coincidence, but who knows? I was just forcing myself not to freak out bc I did have it come late on 2 cycles (just happened to be BFP ones???). That being said, my EPO, gf juice & Mucinex (my "triple lindy" :haha: Back to School?) worked & Holy EWCM, Batman!

Spoiler
So happy this is the furthest you've ever gone?! :happydance: Lucky #7 Pickled Pink Padette!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Want2Conceive - Oh I am glad you posted the prices from Brazil as I was curious about that myself. I googled it but when I saw the cost of the flight & the 12-hours of flying, that idea fell apart. I can fly to the UK in 10 hrs - wow, I had no idea it was that far away! I have recently gone on a website "just to see" what's out there if I ever need IVF as I hear many women go outside the USA (& rightfully so, rip-offs!). I was quoted $25,000 for 2 fresh & 2 frozen down here in SoFL. No guarantees. I found out I can go to Cancun for $7200 ($200 flight only 2 hrs from here) & that includes all meds, cryo & subsequent transfer cycles. Kiev, Ukraine was $3400 :shock: but I'm guessing meds will be in addition. I have an email into them asking that specific question. Its a much longer/more expensive flight, but even if it cost me $2000 extra, that's still a huge savings. It's just to get my feelers out - just in case! (IUI in Jan if no preggers). Oh yeah, we had the "must drink more water" convo here & lots of us are now using 32oz BPA-free or steal jugs to make sure we get at least 2-3 of those in a day. That may work for you too, just an idear... 

Dashka - I already posted in your journal, but Idk how you prick yourself in your own butt?! That was an optional place for me but I said no thanks - I can't even see my own butt, let alone administer a syringe full of drugs into it! :wacko: Poor Dash - it sounds like you are making it work, though, so I give you major kudos for that :thumbup:

AFM - EWCM finally made its appearance (fashionably late). =D&gt; I am a bit relieved now (as you know how much I stress at O time)! #-o

:hi: to everyone else & hope everyone is having a great day & :hugs: to those who aren't...


----------



## Cala

HI... I intro'd myself in the Intro Thread, but thought I'd say hey here too :)

I thought I'd back track a bit and try to read up on this thread but I wanted to jump in and say a quick hello... I'm Christine, 35, and have been TTC our first for almost a year. Had to jump thru some infertility hoops and just had my second IUI last week... we'll see...... (lol)

I'm looking forward to getting to know you ladies :)


----------



## Greenleaf

Cala said:


> HI... I intro'd myself in the Intro Thread, but thought I'd say hey here too :)
> 
> I thought I'd back track a bit and try to read up on this thread but I wanted to jump in and say a quick hello... I'm Christine, 35, and have been TTC our first for almost a year. Had to jump thru some infertility hoops and just had my second IUI last week... we'll see...... (lol)
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you ladies :)

Welcome to the thread :D :wave:


----------



## Cala

Moon I am really sorry for your loss  hope youre doing well.

Pad that is a great countdown in your signature very cute! Congratulations.

Want2Conc. I wish you good luck!!! 

Pbl that was a great post!

All of you ladies are great! The support is wonderful!


----------



## purplelou

Hi cala and welcome :flower: hope your stay here is short and sweet! When do you test after your IUI? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Yay I'm finally back online :)

Moon...I am so, so sorry for your loss. xxx 

Lady H... November 2nd will be here so soon!

Lils.. your job sounds stressful!

Greenleaf...gosh I love Malaysia. Used to live in Thailand and have been to Malaysia heaps. My company has a job there that I'm interested in, but the person has a contract that doesn't end for another 2+ years :wacko:

WantToConceive... Interesting about the costs of IVF in Brazil. A colleague had hers in Thailand and it was really reasonably priced there too. 

Kismet ... I have scribbled notes to help me!

Dash...OMG I have the funniest vision of what I will look like if I have to contort myself like that :blush:

Pad...congrats on the 12wk milestone. You can exhale now :flower:

AFM, had our first FS appointment this week. He wouldn't give us any idea of chances one way or another, but did send us both for more tests. Waiting, waiting, waiting....

Hi to anyone I missed! Hope you are all having a good week.


----------



## purplelou

Welcome back maddy!
Good news that your fs is investigating!
Good luck xx


----------



## nessaw

welcome cala.


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome to you Cala! Hope the 2nd IUI does it for you! many of us are LTTC too. :flower:

Welcome back Maddy! I know the tests & waiting sucks, but its so worth knowing what's going on so you can fix it & move onwards & upwards! :thumbup:

Purps - hope you are hanging in there, hun! :pop: :winkwink: :hugs:

It's officially hump day, so get to it ladies! :sex:

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Christine! :hi: Good luck with the IUI! How are you feeling? 

Maddy, welcome back to the insanity! Good luck on testing. Is everything looking food so far? 

Dwrgi  Good luck catching the egg!!! Btw, if pbl = Pebble, and grkprn = Greek Porn, Im guessing that at some point Dwrgi = something???? :haha:

Want2, back home yet? Welcome back! Im sure you greatly missed the political ads. But dont worrytheyve saved a bunch for you. :dohh: Brasil sounds lovely! When are you testing? 

Kismet, were living parallel lives. Im on the tenure clock (I retreated to the ivory tower), and I have a constant battle with insomnia. Our households must deal with similar issues! :wacko:

Purps  TICK TOCK!!!!!! :headspin:

DashHOW on earth can you inject yourself in the derrier!!??!? That sounds like quite a (hilarious) conundrum.

ChickenId love to hear what your doc says about progesterone. Ive got lots of symptoms of being low, but Ive never had conclusive tests (one got messed up by the lab, one was immediately before the m/c, so was uninterpretable, etc.). I think someone asked if youll be put on it after a BFP, or throughout your whole cycle? I hope youre enjoying lots of naughty things like :wine: on your month off. 

Nessaw, how did it go with the school inspectors?

Green, I wanna go to Malaysia! So many amazing places Ive never seen. Ill wave to you from afar! :hi:

Pad, congratulations!!!! 

And :hi: and :dust: to everyone else Ive missed! 

AFM, since its been a week since my bHCG was a 24.5, Im going to call it 0, finally. However, I just found out that it can take ANOTHER month to get the :witch: after that! :grr: :grr: :grr: So, basically Im just waiting for AF, at which point Ill make an appt for the HSG. And then well see whats what. In the meantime, Im entertaining myself by becoming convinced that I have cysts or endometriosis or both. Get me away from Dr. Google!!!!!

:hugs: to all


----------



## owl35

:hi: to all lovely ladies!

cala - welcome! :hugs: When was your iui and when are you testing? Fingers crossed for you :dust:

AFM - tomorrow is cd12 testing to see if I'm ready for IUI :coffee:

You all have a fabulous day :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

\\:D/Oh good luck Owl!!! :thumbup:

Pebble - :yipee: for -0- HCG! Got my FX that it comes WAY sooner than a month from now, hun. So, is the HSG to diagnose if you have blocked tubes (& that's why ectopic) or to essentially clear out the tubes after ectopic (or sorta both???). Lots of people get lucky stickies post-HSG! :flow:


----------



## LilSluz

Pebble -oh yeah, believe it or not, Dwrgi is an actual word! Well, a Welsh one. They don't like vowels too much :haha:. It means water dog (in case Dwrgi doesn't make it on here - I hope you don't mind?). Lovely Dwrgi had to teach me how to say it (a few times :blush:) when I met up with her, Butterfly & LadyH in Bath, UK in June. :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

hi inspection went well in the end but was hanging by a thread yest afternoon!very stressed but winding down now.roll on half term!!

good luck wirth ur test owl.

love to all x


----------



## dashka

Cala &#8211; welcome to the best thread ever! Good luck on testing &#8211;hope this IUI is the one!:flower::thumbup:

Lils &#8211; OMG &#8211; you are too funny &#8211; holy EWCM batman!! :haha: LOL&#8230;. Glad to hear you are putting your &#8216;feelers&#8217; out there re: IVF&#8230;. (but I really hope you don&#8217;t need it!:hugs:) I know it&#8217;s amazing how we get ripped off in North America! $25K for 2 fresh 2 frozen &#8211; hmm&#8230; does that include meds? One cycle (one try) for me is about $13K with meds (I hope not more we&#8217;ll see) and if there are frozen ones &#8211;then you pay less for procedures - about $1650 + meds = about $7500-$8000. You are funny re: my contortionist moves &#8211; I can probably sign up for Cirque du Soleil after this &#8230;.. You go catch that eggy girlfriend!!:happydance::hugs::kiss:

Maddy &#8211; glad you saw the specialist!! Everything crossed for you that the testing goes well! The time will go by before you know it!:thumbup::hugs:

Pebble &#8211; glad your HSG is at 0 now! Yes step away from Google&#8230;. Hope for *this one time only* AF comes quickly!:thumbup::hugs:

Owl &#8211; good luck on your testing &#8211; hope you are almost ready for IUI! Good luck!:thumbup::hugs:

Purps, Pad, Lady H and Manu &#8211; how are you doing ladies??:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi and BF &#8211; need to check on your journals later!
:hugs::kiss:
Hugs and luvs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; had my scan this morning and Doc was pleased so far :thumbup: &#8211; going back on Friday (will be IVF-CD6&#8230;.Still injecting in the butt (nurse says it's better absorbed that way and because I have to mix both meds together it needs to go there and not belly) &#8211; FYI &#8211; it&#8217;s more of the upper left/right quadrant &#8211;so really not that bad on right side &#8211;just hard on the left cause I&#8217;m right handed &#8211;but nurse showed me a little trick to make it easier&#8230;. Yeah right!:dohh::haha:


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> hi inspection went well in the end but was hanging by a thread yest afternoon!very stressed but winding down now.roll on half term!!
> 
> good luck wirth ur test owl.
> 
> love to all x

Nessaw - sorry I missed your name on my post! glad to hear your inspection went well!:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies! Big hugs all round!
Thinking of you all and sending much loves xxxxx

Owl good luck tomorrow!!

Pebble ..wonderful news about the almost zero hcg, hopefully af comes much sooner that another month for you xxxx

Dashka-good luck for Friday chick! Hopefully the news gets better and better xxx

Pad how are you doing lovely? Pink pink pink for you xxx

Nessaw well done on getting through the ousted inspections! Hope the rest of your week goes b&#375; fast!

Dwrgi - hope you are feeling better lovely xxx

Butterfly - off to stalk on your renovation, how are you doing ? Xxx

Lils it is amazing how charges for ivf vary so much!! :shock: but I am hoping you don't need it!

Moon big :hugs: hope you are ok lovely xxx

Frols - hope you are ok? Big loves xxx

Huge hugs and loves to everyone I haven't mentioned!

Afm nothing to report really! Been for a lovely brunch with dh and mum and dad today and then not much else! I am a lazy whatsit! :haha:
Hope you are all having a good week


----------



## pbl_ge

LilSluz said:


> \\:D/Oh good luck Owl!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Pebble - :yipee: for -0- HCG! Got my FX that it comes WAY sooner than a month from now, hun. So, is the HSG to diagnose if you have blocked tubes (& that's why ectopic) or to essentially clear out the tubes after ectopic (or sorta both???). Lots of people get lucky stickies post-HSG! :flow:

The HSG is ostensibly just to check on my tubes and look for any blockages. Whether or not it clears out the tubes and helps get a BFP is controversial. Needless to say, I'm telling myself that it will be highly beneficial and I'll get the :bfp: right away! :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## Cala

Hey Ladies!

Owl... good luck!!!


I'm feeling crampy and no appetite, but I refuse to read into it because it may just be signs of AF. I should get it by Halloween, if I don't, I will test on Nov. 1. I'm being really good about not testing too early this time around, not sure why. I'm usually so frantic (lol), this month I'm just eh... it's almost as if I've made peace with the fact that what will be, will be. I am doing all I can so now it's up to fate, god, nature.... whatever... to take over.

Pbl... good luck with your HSG. I had that test in May and turned out my tubes were blocked. After 3 months of not conceiving they did blood work and my thyroid #'s were high, so now I'm on meds for that as it can lead to infertility. BUT... here's a little good news for you... a friend of mine had the same thing, they unblocked her tubes and 2 mo later she was pregnant!


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies!! 

Cala and Pbl - why did you decide to get the HSG test done? I've been thinking about getting one done but my insurance doesn't cover it so I'm weighing up the benefits etc.

Also have any of you ladies used those home FSH tests? How did you interpret or use the results?

:dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, FH! :hi:

The HSG test is standard, apparently, after an ectopic. Although we know the tubes aren't completely blocked, as a sperm did manage to meet an egg, there's the possibility of partial blockages that would make repeated ectopics more likely. :cry: And there's fibroids and endometriosis scarring, and all sorts of fun things.....

I've wanted an HSG ever since I started TTC and found out what they were. It's like some sort of sixth sense thing..... Or just one element over which I had no control and my chart would tell me nothing!


----------



## FireBaby

Hi pbl - so interesting you intuited about getting a HSG test done. So sorry it took your ectopic to actually get one :( but from what I was reading having the test can actually clear things out making it much easier to get your BFP after having it done.


----------



## owl35

Hi ladies, 

I just had my testing done and I only had 2 follicles. 29mm on the right and 24mm on the left. I'm pretty sure that 29mm is too big anyway to kick out a good quality egg. My lining was only 6mm which is borderline too thin for anything to implant. I know I have the other follie with 24mm but I'm so major discouraged. It just doesn't look very promising. I will see what the nurse says later but I've lost hope already. :nope:

I hope you all have a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## dashka

owl35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just had my testing done and I only had 2 follicles. 29mm on the right and 24mm on the left. I'm pretty sure that 29mm is too big anyway to kick out a good quality egg. My lining was only 6mm which is borderline too thin for anything to implant. I know I have the other follie with 24mm but I'm so major discouraged. It just doesn't look very promising. I will see what the nurse says later but I've lost hope already. :nope:
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day :flower:

Owl - so sorry hun:cry: I hope they can still do the IUI with the 1-2 follicles!
Were you also on Clomid this month?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

thanks dash. Yes I was on clomid again. This time I took 100mg on cd 5-9 (as opposed to 50mg cd3-7). My RE didn't't want to put me on injections because I was on them before and I totally overstimulated. And I'm stimming just fine on clomid. Last couple cycles I always had 3-5 follies between 18 and 26. I guess it doesn't really matter anymore because this is my last try before IVF. It's just hard sometimes to have no explanation whatsoever why it's not working. 

Ok, I'm sorry for the "me-post" :grr:

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## purplelou

Oh owl..I am so sorry! What did your doctor say about it??
I hope you can stay still go ahead!
Big loves xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Owl you are totally deserving of as many me posts as you want! Can they give you something that will increase the lining? As you know I am a dufus when it comes to this... but when I had my ED I recall taking something to stimulate the lining....:shrug:

Purps... one more day!!!!!! Wahooooooo!!:happydance:

Welcome Cala!:flower:

Dash... hmmm injections in the butt.... tricky...get DH to do it??? LOL

Hey Lils!! Are you back with us? Or is work still haywire? Have been reading about hurricane Sandy... that isn't going to affect you is it? I hope not... looks to me like it is going to head north of FL...:hugs:

Moon... I said it before... there is no timeframe for grieving darling. It take as long as it takes and in my experience each loss is different and I react differently to each one. When you feel ready to come back we will be here xx:hugs:

Hey Chicken... hmmm not having regular cycles can certainly make testing your progesterone trickier... 21 day test is based on those that have 28 day cycles... we all know not all of us have them so it kinda makes a mockery of that test...maybe they will put you on low dose cyclogest from ov? Is worth I ask I reckon...:thumbup:

Hey Pbl how are you doing... you are right about the hsg in what you said to Fire. I know many ladies who have conceived after having that procedure!:winkwink:

AFM

Spoiler
My NT scan is Wed.. am crapping myself as I am already high risk.. so I need a nice low measurement please please please! Am now on PTU which is an anti thyroid med... quite high dose 8 x 50mg per day, but apparently my thyroid levels were so high I was toxic according to my GP.. am pleased to finally have it sorted! Will officially be in 2nd tri as of Sunday! Wahoooo!!:happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Owl, I'm so sorry about the 2 follies & only 1 being good :nope:. It's just not fair & there's really no rhyme or reason to this sometimes - why do some cycles produce lots of follies while others don't produce much at all? Is it the luck of the draw, or is there something else to it? It gets so confusing...

Let us know what your nurse says... :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Pad - we cross-posted! Hurricane Sandy won't hit us, and doesn't even look close at all. But, I guess maybe its so big we are under a Tropical Storm warning today until Saturday. I didn't even know about it until last night, but its getting dark (1pm), storms & wind are rolling in. So, we'll just get a big mess out of it, although they were saying 20-30-ft waves :saywhat: :shock::shock::shock:. Our waves are usually 1-3ft (if that?), they are so pathetic that it baffles me to see surfers still trying... must make for great mocking material for the Californians & Hawaiians! :haha:. I'm just hoping all the baby sea turtles have hatched since they are endangered & the last TS washed most of them away here :growlmad:. (poor babies!) Otherwise it is PRIME scary movie weather! :happydance: I may actually go for The Chernobyl Diaries tonight & torture DH - anybody see it?


Spoiler
So, our next prayers will be for low levels for NT scan! Explain what that is in English, please :blush:? I've heard nuchal scan but have no clue... is it the down's test? :wacko: I just want to understand what I'm praying & sending +++~~~ for! :thumbup: Sooooo glad your meds have been adjusted & you are in better hands, hhun! Whew, I was a bit worried. :hugs:

Will come back & respond to other posts later - gotta get some work down (blah), but yes, it's letting up now :happydance: :coffee: :sleep:


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-am so sorry that you've only produced two follicles this time. It is completely typical, I'm afraid, that there will be some cycles that will yield great numbers and others less so. I know that some clinics will scan you for your Antral Follicle Scan at the beginning of the cycle, and if there aren't many antral (resting) follices that time, they'll postpone the treatment. So, it is nothing that you have done-some months there are more resting follicles than others but I do understand your frustration. :nope::nope:

But all is not lost, who is to say that the 24mm follicle isn't a fantastic quality egg? You just have to keep hoping and willing that to be the one. :happydance:

Anyway, good luck and let us know how you get on, Axxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Pad-

Spoiler
good luck for Wednesday. I've said this before but it looks to me that your little one is digging in for a long stay, so please try not to worry. Good luck anyway! So, you are now Britney-Toxic!!!! :haha::haha:

Purps-thinking of you, Axxxx:hugs:

Lils-oh those ickle turtles. Sooooo sad if they get washed out. :cry::cry: But also stay safe lady and stay indoors and keep away from the windows!!!!! (I think this sounds like sensible hurricane advice????). Lots of love to you there, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Big loves to everybody, Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I sure hope you are right Dwrgi... in a way I have never hoped anyone is so right in my life!! LOL How are you sweety? Looks like you are having good times and good on yer chick!!:happydance:

Lils Dwrgi speaks sense as always... stay safe lady!! :thumbup:

Spoiler
Yes NT is scan is part of the downs testing. They look for fluid at the back of the neck and measure it. Downs babies tend to have a larger amount of fluid at the back of their necks and the measurement is part of the risk assessment for downs...


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl - I'm so sorry honey XXX

Pad - Good luck for the tests will be sending you big positive vibes. Thanks for the advice I will keep it in mind XXX

Dwrgi - Nice to see you honey XXX

Dash - So close honey, any news XXX


Hi All and hugs all round XXX


----------



## dashka

Pebble &#8211; good luck on the HSG! :thumbup: I had mine done in July...

Cala &#8211; GL testing on Nov.1st:thumbup: Sorry can you remind me - did you do IVF/IUI this cycle?

Owl &#8211; oh sorry again hun :hugs:&#8211; the whole stim meds is tricky so maybe if you overstimulated on them before &#8211;they could play with the amounts and give you less? There are sooooo many different protocols I am learning doing IVF&#8230; I hope you can still go ahead with the IUI and hope that it works! You only need one good egg!:thumbup::hugs:

Pad &#8211;

Spoiler
GL on your NT scan tomorrow!! :thumbup:I think little Padette will show us just how strong of a fighter she is&#8230; Glad you have the meds sorted! Yay for 2nd trimester as of Sunday!:happydance: P.S - DH can't do my injections in the butt cause I have to do them in the morning and he leaves at 3:45am for work!

Lils &#8211; Oh I&#8217;m so glad to hear that the Hurricane isn&#8217;t going to hit you guys&#8230;.:thumbup: I don&#8217;t even watch the news anymore (find it depressing) so didn&#8217;t hear about it until now&#8230;.:nope: Oh the poor little baby turtles! Hope the storm doesn&#8217;t make too much of a mess for you&#8230;. Today the weather is really nice here &#8211; but we are supposed to get 5 days straight of rain (and colder weather)&#8211; (maybe related to hurricane??) Glad to hear work is getting a bit better&#8230;.:hugs::kiss:

Chicken &#8211; hope you are doing ok ??:hugs:

Purps &#8211; one more day ! :thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi &#8211; hope you are feeling better.. need to check your journal &#8230;.:hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; first day of stims injections where I didn&#8217;t have problems&#8230;. Going to clinic tomorrow morning for next scan (will be IVF-CD 6) I am running out of excuses to tell my boss why I&#8217;ll be late &#8211; But don&#8217;t I have a great imagination! Yesterday I paid our IVF fees (about 90% of them &#8211; the balance of meds will come later depending on how much I use) &#8211; yikes!!!! :dohh: Let's just say I'm going to be raking up a few Air Miles points on my credit card this month&#8230;.


----------



## purplelou

Pad I am thinking about you and hoping hoping hoping for low nt results!! Xxx

Huge loves to everyone else,hope you are all having a good day! Xxxx
Excuse the short post....I am the laziest person on the planet today!


----------



## LilSluz

OK, whew - back, as promised!

Maddy &#8211; Yeah, my job is stressful, but believe it or not it&#8217;s nothing like my old jobs. I&#8217;ll take a 50-hr week anytime over an 80 &#8211; 110 hr week, more money or not! When you say you got &#8220;more&#8221; tests, what did you other ones say? Keeping FX for you its all good! :flower: 

Ness - glad inspection went well! :thumbup:

Dwrgi &#8211; Next week is half-term for you too? :happydance: Aw, thanks for worrying about me - The storm won&#8217;t be that bad, so no worries, hun :thumbup: It&#8217;s not even hitting us, its just that its so big, the feeder bands are going to side-swipe us & give us Tropical Storm weather vs a Hurricane (its more of one of those dark, ominous feelings w/TS's as they roll in & risk of tornadoes). But its perfect for&#8230; TS PARTAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :wine::beer::drunk: :haha: LOL on your comment w/Britney-Toxic. Believe it or not, I was singing Toxic last week pre-colonics :blush::rofl:. Can&#8217;t sing it anymore, though! :happydance: Hope you are feeling better hun??? :hugs::kiss:


Dash &#8211; I think w/meds & PGD (extra $5k) its about $30k for 2 fresh/2 froz. :wacko: but there may be additional costs for the meds in follow up cycles, I&#8217;m not sure. I didn&#8217;t really need to get that far hearing about the $30k figure :shock::fool:. BUT, I found something interesting I&#8217;ll put in a separate post & may become my &#8220;super-secret back-up plan&#8221;. You know, I haven&#8217;t seen a Cirque gig with needles yet, so I think you would nail the tryouts with that one! :thumbup: (or needle?) Let me know when your show comes to Miami so I can come see you :happydance: :haha: :gun: for writing that check&#8230;must have been painful, but maybe now you can collect all those miles for the maybe-someday-Tuscany-trip&#8230;? :cloud9: I don&#8217;t watch the news either for that same reason &#8211; stresses me out, pisses me off, makes me sad, you name it. Your rainy forecast sounds too soon if starting Sat (?) for this storm, but you may get this on top of that rain?! :wacko: Glad tomorrow will be nice for follie-count day :thumbup: I bet you will have loads of follies - I will be stalking tomorrow &#8211; good luck!!! :hugs::kiss: 


Purps &#8211; thanks hun, I really hope I don&#8217;t need it either!!! Eat, sleep & be lazy now while you can! I keep checking&#8230; :coffee: :coffee::coffee: :winkwink: :hugs:


Pebble &#8211; hoping it cleans them out really nice, hun.:flower: I always tell people to follow their intuition &#8211; if you hear/feel/see something & it sounds like its something for you, then maybe there&#8217;s a reason for that? I just wish intuition would show up more & announce herself a little louder sometimes!!! :wacko: :hugs:

Cala &#8211; FX for Nov 1st! :dust: I can usually hold out until 12DPO w/no issues but once its 12DPO, fuhgeddaboudit. If you don&#8217;t mind, I&#8217;m a little confused, so you are on IUI#2, but only been TTC 3 months? Why are you doing IUI right away (if you don&#8217;t mind my asking)?

Owl - :hugs: again

Moon - :hugs:

Fire &#8211; Ohhh, I didn&#8217;t know those existed! I totally just tried to Amazon it :blush: (I am a 1-Click Addict!), but then I saw some reviews, oh pooh! I only see First Response so I&#8217;m assuming its that? Apparently there&#8217;s a lot of people saying don&#8217;t bother as they had gotten subsequent bloods & found out the First Response was totally wrong: https://www.amazon.com/First-Respon...95368&sr=8-1&keywords=first+response+fsh+test. And then here&#8217;s an article about it: https://infertility.about.com/b/200...ew-at-home-first-response-fsh-levels-test.htm I&#8217;m bummed &#8211; I was so ready to buy it too&#8230; But, hey, if you already bought it, pee away & see what it says??? Let us know - I'm curious!

Chicken - how you doing hun? When's test date? :flower:

Mirium - how are you? :flow:

Have a great night ladies - only 1 more day til the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

owl-hoping there's a positive outcome from the nurse.

purps-any signs?

hi to all.am beyond tired after parents eve so its hi and bye and a proper hello to all next time.x


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so holy smokes, for anyone in the USA or Canada, or across the pond that want an IVF-vacay combination, Cancun looks really good. I talked to this British (I think?) girl in Cancun about this IVF center, just for curiosity's sake & this is what's included when you go to Cancun (I asked about IVF & IVF/DE just in case anyone was considering DE; which could be me in the future too):

Our IVF with egg donation package includes the following:

&#8226; Medication
&#8226; Monitoring
&#8226; Oocyte retrieval
&#8226; Medical fees
&#8226; IVF/ICSI
&#8226; Donor Fee
&#8226; Embryo transfer
&#8226; Vitrification of remaining embryos with six months maintenance
&#8226; Warranty.
&#8226; Private transportation (airport-clinic-hotel when needed)
&#8226; Cell Phone
&#8226; Hotel Accommodation

*IVF w/ICSI: $6500
DE IVF w/Gender Selection: 7600 USD*

***The warranty consists of: all remaining frozen embryos or eggs being used in the next IVF cycle. The only charge will be for the medication*** (2nd cycle on the house except meds, which are way cheaper there)

:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: I'm hoping that murphy's law will kick in so that after I've researched all of these places & get a plan together, I get a sticky BFP, but hey - just in case my eggs are just getting up there :jo:, this sounds like it may be a plan to me.:thumbup: I can get there for like $170 round trip & in 2 hrs... 

*Group IVF Vacay to Cancun in January anyone?* :haha: Really, I may actually just skip IUI if I can get 2 cycles for $6500??? Everything - hotel included? Beach 1 block away? You get your own cell phone???

Na, really, if anyone is interested, PM me your email & I'll forward the info. to you. Here's the site/success rates/info: https://www.iregacancun.com/ivf-success-rates


----------



## owl35

Thank you all so much for your support and kind words ladies :hugs: Nurse called and gave us the "go". She said the focus is on the 24mm follicle and mentally get rid off the 29 one because that's probably too big to do any good :winkwink: E2 is 1400 and the lining is ok. They want to see 6mm or more but the most important thing is that it's layered (which it is). Will trigger in 2h and go for my iui's tomorrow morning and Saturday morning. I'm not super confident that this will work but it made me feel a little better. It is what it is...

So thanks again for listening to me whining. 

Have a wonderful evening. :kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## purplelou

owl35 said:


> Thank you all so much for your support and kind words ladies :hugs: Nurse called and gave us the "go". She said the focus is on the 24mm follicle and mentally get rid off the 29 one because that's probably too big to do any good :winkwink: E2 is 1400 and the lining is ok. They want to see 6mm or more but the most important thing is that it's layered (which it is). Will trigger in 2h and go for my iui's tomorrow morning and Saturday morning. I'm not super confident that this will work but it made me feel a little better. It is what it is...
> 
> So thanks again for listening to me whining.
> 
> Have a wonderful evening. :kiss::hugs::flower:

Keeping everything crossed for you lovely!! Good luck!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw ..not a thing as yet!


----------



## nessaw

great news owl.everything crossed for you.x

purps-big hugs.x


----------



## Maddy40

LilsI work shift-work (6 x 9 hour shifts then 3 days off) and I muuucch prefer it that way. Fantastic to get days off during the week, then I can do fertility testing without my boss knowing! As for said tests so far everything is normal except AMH not great at 3.8 but heck Im 41yo. Also TSH came back at 2.7so slightly high but all the other thyroid-related tests are normal. So not sure what to make of it allguess I just have to wait to see the specialist again. HSG is booked for next week. 

Purpscant wait to read about the big day soon!

Padgood luck with testing. 

Owlyay for the trigger. Hope thats one fantastic quality eggy in there.

Dwrgi you have holidays coming? You lucky thing!

Pebble (and FireBaby). Im going for my HSG next week. I didnt get to decide yay or nay, the FS said it was pretty much a requirement before he can decide which approach is best for us. Im just glad I didnt have to go for a lap as Im such a scaredy-cat!

To those I've missed, hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!


----------



## La Bergere

I hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend. I know I am!

I have a question! I've started tracking my BBT this month and today my temp dropped. Yesterday I started getting EWCM, but I'm only on CD11. 
Does this sound right?
Obviously we BD'd just to make sure and will continue to until the EWCM stops, but I was wondering if you ladies had any thoughts?!

When I've been using OPK's the earliest I've got a smiley face was CD13. 
What's going on??!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl, that is wonderful news! And yay for layers-triple lining is what they're after and that sounds like you have it!!! Good luck and I shall be thinking of you!!! :flower::flower::flower:

Lils-those figures sounds amazing! I would defo forego the IUI for IVF. If you do the IUI, then you will be 'farming' your follicles and will have less to play with for the IVF, if you need it. If you can possibly do the IVF option, raher than IUI, then, yes, give it a go. Doctors always promote IUI first as it is less invasive-you don't have to have an operation to retrieve your eggs, etc. What are their success rates in our age group? What you need to look at is 'live birth rate' rather than just getting a BFP-that's the crucial thing as just getting a BFP is misleading, as so many pregnancies lead to miscarriages, especially at our jo::jo:) age! Does the clinic have a forum, like this one, that you can quiz people who've had treatment there? Do they have a partner relationship with a clinic near to you, where you could go and get scans, etc.?? How many times would you have to go there? Initial appointment and then just before egg collection, or would they expect you there for the whole duration of the stimming phase? Would they 'bank' some of your DH's :spermy::spermy:, in case there are problems on the day of retrieval?? 

Lots of questions, but it DOES sound very exciting! I'd go for it!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Oh, and as for DE. I think we all want to try one/a couple of cycles of OE IVF before going for DE, as you just never know how things turn out. And you'd always wonder the 'what ifs....' in years to come. That's the killer! Big :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: to you lovely!

Hi everybody and hope everybody is looking forward to a good weekend! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Drwi you summarise the multitude of choices so well :) We had our hearts set on IUI but our specialist doesn't do it for over-40s. So we are thinking he's probably going to be left with only the IVF option and we only have enough $$ for 1-2 cycles. Do the success rates differ significantly at different places (I wouldn't know, there aren't many choices where we live!)


----------



## padbrat

All the best Owl! Dwrgi is an absolute expert on all things of this nature!

Purps... no signs at all???? Really? Come on Purpette!!!

Lils... hmmm Cancun in Jan sounds divine! I actually think this is not such a bad idea... consider it chick x

Dash.. pah so the dh option is no good.. do they have to be in your butt?

Nee are you not on half term? What are ofsted doing there during hols? Evil of them!

Dwrgi hope you are having a good half term!

Hey Maddie!


----------



## nessaw

half term is next week pad-3 hrs to go!!!x


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Oh Drwi you summarise the multitude of choices so well :) We had our hearts set on IUI but our specialist doesn't do it for over-40s. So we are thinking he's probably going to be left with only the IVF option and we only have enough $$ for 1-2 cycles. Do the success rates differ significantly at different places (I wouldn't know, there aren't many choices where we live!)

Hi Maddy

Yes, there are differences in success rates with different clinics. In the UK there is a website which allows you to compare clnics, so I wonder if there is an Australian equivalent? 

I had read before about some doctors not doing IUI for those over 40, but I've also read of success stories. A lot of clnics won't treat women over 40 as it affects their statistics-low stats mean they're less likely to attract customers, and it's all down to money, at the end of the day!

Hope you find out the info you need! Good luck! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

La Bergere, how long is your cycle? If it's shortish (~28 days), it would not be at all weird to get EWCM on CD11. Most people get 2-5 days of EWCM, with the peak day usually preceding O. 

Maddy, you'll have to let us know how the HSG goes! I'm a bit nervous about it for two reasons. One, I hear it can be extremely painful (a friend says she'll pass me a percoset leftover from her surgery), and two, I have a strong suspicion they will find problems with me. Again, call it a hunch. 

Yay, Owl!!!! I'll keep my FX for you, and am sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!

Oooh, I gotta go! Sorry to others I'm ignoring.....

:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

La bergere, it's quite possible to ovulate around cd 11.... I was always a cd11-12 girl myself. :)

Pad I love your ticker..make me smile! So glad things are getting sorted with your thyroid! What a relief! And wow almost a third of the way along!!

Owl...keeping everything crossed for you lovely, I hope that eggy is the lucky one!! Xxxx

Pad and nessaw-happy half term!! :yipee:

Lils cancan sounds fab!! What better place to relax after and before treatment?? And good prices too!

Hi maddy :hi:

Pebble...there has been a lot written about hsg, with varying reports of discomfort on this thread and others. Hopefully yours will be easy peasy! And if they do see something...there's a good chance it can be treated! Xxx

Big loves everyone else xxxx and happy weekend!!!! Xxxxx

No news from me I'm afraid!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
I apologize for not posting well today - am dead tired - had to wake up again at 4:45am... so brain not functioning well....:sleep::sleep:

La Bergere - I used to ovulate day 11-12 all the time for the past couple of years.... so I'd see EWCM around day 9-10. Good luck!

Pad - Good luck for your NT scan hun! Every day that I see your ticker makes me happy :hugs::thumbup: (P.S - no I have to do the shots in butt cause the meds are mixed together and they say better absorbed there as opposed to leg muscle) 

Owl - oh so glad you are still going ahead with IUI!! remember you only need one great egg!!:thumbup::hugs:

Nessaw and Dwrgi - Yay on Half term! :thumbup:(although I don't really understand it - it is different here)

Lils - Wow that is GREAT info on Cancun!! and accomodation!!!!????? wow!!:thumbup: I would go just to get the vacay out of it.... may be perfect for you since your flight is so cheap.... But as Dwrgi said just find out how you can work with a clinic here -as that will make your stay in Cancun much shorter - IYKWIM (for scans, bloodwork and preliminary stuff)
Sounds soo good!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Maddy and Pebble - good luck on HSGs :thumbup:.... Doc gave me some drug for the pain (I think it was "mefenamic acid" or something like that) -it was less painful than when I did the sono-one with Advil (with no xray years ago) Some people have no pain.... It's really just like AF cramping for most people.

Purps!!! - just wrote in your journal - we are so anxious to hear!!! I can't imagine how anxious you and DH are....:hugs::kiss:

AFM - went for another scan today (IVF CD6) (more in my journal) but looks like I have 12 follicles - but doc says more like 4-8 follicles (I guess he's counting the bigger ones only??):shrug: ER may be sooner than I thought -later next week!! eeek!! I will find out more on Sunday when I go in for next scan...(and doc is doing it next time).

Hugs and loves to all!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Moon - Sending you love and hugs honey :hugs: Hope you are doing OK :hugs:

Green - WOW Kuala Lumpur, Always wanted to come then pop over to Borneo to see the Orangutan, but DH doesn't like flying that far. I will get there one day, we should meet for a :wine:

Cala - Hi and Welcome, you will find the ladies here so supportive and knowledgeable. I hope your stay with us is short :hugs: 

Maddy - Nice to see you honey, I hope you are well :hugs: Wishing you luck with your FS. XXX

Purple - Happy Due day. We are all here waiting for news LOL I bet you are fed up already of people asking you if there is 'any news yet' :haha:

Pebble - As soon as I know anything about the progesterone I will let you know, but the plan is as soon as my results come back my GP will send me off to the FS. She has already said that is the best place for me and she doesn't feel happy treating me. It is worth getting your levels checked again because if they are low that could have been the cause of your MC. :hugs: I have been enjoying the break but I need to loose a whole lot of weight before they will do any major treatment (if I need it) so I'm trying to be a little bit good, as I don't want a delay.

nessaw - I'm glad all went well with ofsted you can enjoy your half term now :pizza:

Dash - Its looking good honey, keeping everything crossed for you XXX

Firebaby - Hello honey nice to meet you :winkwink:

Owl - wishing you luck and remember it only takes one, stay positive :hugs:

Pad - loving you being a plum :hugs: Wishing you well for your scan XXX

Lils - get out there with a bucket and pick up these turtles. I fell in love with them when we went to Mexico this year, they are so cute, even got to swim with them. You make sure you stay safe XXX

Dwrgi - Its lovely to see you about more. Been missing your words of wisdom XXX Hope you are well and have taken the time to sort things out :hugs:I know you get a lot of support from the ladies here but I always happy to listen if you need me XXX

La Bergere - I can't remember if I have said HI so if not Hi and welcome XXX

I know I haven't remembered everyone so I'm sorry and an extra big hug to you to make up for it :hugs:

AFM - I've had a lovely day today, firstly I had a really strange moment with one of my patients who is very poorly and not always in this world with us. She looked me straight in the eye, so intently and told me 'you will be blessed with a child, because it will be gods will. He would never not give such a precious gift to someone as loving, caring and special as you'. I cried my eyes out but in a good way. I told all the girls at work and they were crying too. It was just so odd she has dementia and I would even think she would know I don't have children. It has given me hope.
Then secondly me and DH had a really nice chat tonight about the future and babies and stuff. He rarely talks about it as he worries a lot but was so nice tonight. I'm off next Friday for my blood tests and then hopefully we can get things moving.

Love to you all and happy weekend XXX


----------



## Greenleaf

chickenchaser said:


> Green - WOW Kuala Lumpur, Always wanted to come then pop over to Borneo to see the Orangutan, but DH doesn't like flying that far. I will get there one day, we should meet for a :wine:

Chick - Sure. Give me a shout when you're in the neighborhood :D

Just got my phone line back. Been down for the past few days, cable problem apparently. Seems like a norm here. :p

Do any of you ladies use OPK strips? How many days does your LH surge usually last? Mine lasted for 2 days last month but this month only half a day. Just wondering if that's normal? Not sure if I've missed the window of opportunity...


----------



## purplelou

Chicken -that story made me :cry:
Bless her!!


Green-never used opks but did use a cbfm (similar thing) and yes had very hort luteal surges of half a day or so before( in Fact it happened the month I got preggers so it's not necessarily a bad thing!)


Good morning everyone else! Happy weekend to ou all! Hope you are all having a good one! Big loves xxx


----------



## Lady H

Chicken how sweet, you can't buy that kind of well wishing.

Green I had very short ones to the point that the month we were successful I didn't get a obviously positive opk, but we still caught the eggy. Now EWCM either!

Dash have everything crossed for you Hun.

Hello everyone else, I must post here more but I feel I may not belong like I used to these days. Hugs and dust to you all xxx


----------



## padbrat

aww Purps and Dash... so pleased I make you smile... that makes me smile too x

Dash! You go girl!! Lots of lovely follies... now I will send over my get fat and fertile vibes to those follies!!

Purps... seriously... come on! i thought my chat with Purpette yesterday would have got her moving... I was very stern!!

Green pleased to have you back with us.

La... as others will tell you.. am a dufus at all things OPK, surge... LH etc Lils is good though..

Chicken... you had a MOMENT! How amazing!! I had one when I saw my sign... Hope is Important... your patient gave you your one... Is like your heart stops and it imprints in your mind... don't ignore it. It is a sign to you. Keep going xxx

Dwrgi.. mwah!

Lils stay safe dear... stay home.. xxx


----------



## drhouse

Can you look at this photo and tell me if I am dreaming?
 



Attached Files:







two lines.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## drhouse

Girls girls, I forgot to put in in a spoiler...

Just as well = thinking Im going mad girls - hubby thinks I've lost it (he can't see anything) its a no!!!


----------



## dashka

Chicken - what a great story....:cry: I definitely think it was a sign - an angel sending you a message.... I love getting those!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs: Wonderful that you and DH had a nice talk.... sounds like you are feeling better about things. Good luck with the weight loss and your appointment with the FS!:thumbup:

Greenleaf - yes I had cycles where I would have 2 days positive OPKs and others where I barely caught it (or missed it) - was testing twice/day (once around 11am and again at 6:30/7pm... Good luck!!:thumbup:

Purps - anything yet??? what are your plans today?:hugs::kiss:

Lady H - you are always welcome here - can't wait to hear about your scan coming up!:thumbup::hugs:

Pad - thanks for the 'fat and fertile' follie vibes!:haha::thumbup: I need them! :hugs: How are you feeling? Is DH at home now or away?

Lils - I saw your temp is rising -:happydance: do you think you O yesterday? Hope this is your month!!! :hugs::hugs: We need another surge of BFPs on here :happydance::dust:

Asry - how are you hun??? Your photo on FB made me smile. Are you working your Halloween magic??? It's this week!!:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi and Nessaw - hope you are enjoying the break!

AFM - the weather is crappy here -raining and dark and going to be like this all next week too! :nope: Plus the temp dropped so only going to be about 6 or 7 degrees Celcius too! Not so good for the little 'Trick or Treaters' next Wed for Halloween.... last year it was really nice and fairly mild for Halloween.
Feeling ok today - got to hold my 1 year old nephew last night for a bit - Every time I see him I try to ask him if he could tell his little angel buddies that his auntie is ready for a LO and if he could 'hook me up' soon.:winkwink::winkwink:

Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't mention!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

drhouse said:


> Girls girls, I forgot to put in in a spoiler...
> 
> Just as well = thinking Im going mad girls - hubby thinks I've lost it (he can't see anything) its a no!!!

Dr. H - I think I kind of see something! but the photo is so small and I can't enlarge it.... You are 10DPO today??? I only see temps up to Thursday right?
Maybe it's very faint and still early ---- Oh I am crossing my fingers for you!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

dashka said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> Girls girls, I forgot to put in in a spoiler...
> 
> Just as well = thinking Im going mad girls - hubby thinks I've lost it (he can't see anything) its a no!!!
> 
> Dr. H - I think I kind of see something! but the photo is so small and I can't enlarge it.... You are 10DPO today??? I only see temps up to Thursday right?
> Maybe it's very faint and still early ---- Oh I am crossing my fingers for you!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ok DrH -

Spoiler
I just cut and paste your photo into 'paint' program and enlarged it -so now I think I can see a very faint line.... OH I hope soo!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

AF is due Wed/thursday.
So yeah i guess its day 10!

When the photo is bigger is not probably any clearer!! hubby reckons that its my tww want to pregnant eyes looking at a poor quality and probably bollocks internet cheapie!!


----------



## dashka

drhouse said:


> AF is due Wed/thursday.
> So yeah i guess its day 10!
> 
> When the photo is bigger is not probably any clearer!! hubby reckons that its my tww want to pregnant eyes looking at a poor quality and probably bollocks internet cheapie!!

well if it's 10DPO it would be very faint - so just get yourself some better tests today and test tomorrow and next day!:thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

my DH is laughing his head off and slapping his thigh!!

He's sure its a no. His prediction is IVF. Mine is this month. A very very very big diamond is resting on it compared to the very very big diamond he alledges he is buying for me!


----------



## dashka

drhouse said:


> my DH is laughing his head off and slapping his thigh!!
> 
> He's sure its a no. His prediction is IVF. Mine is this month. A very very very big diamond is resting on it compared to the very very big diamond he alledges he is buying for me!

only time will tell !! any diamonds are good diamonds! :winkwink: I can't wait to see if you're right!! I don't have the best eyes either - but I think I do see something... Was the photo taken right after? (within test time frame?)

Gotta sign off now - but get some good tests!!


----------



## drhouse

Yip. within time frames. It is still probably a no hun!!!!


----------



## dashka

I'll keep the hope alive for you! xo


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr H, I hope that's a blinking 'yes'!!!!!! So exciting. Yup, line would be VERY faint at this stage anyway. Keep testing lovely! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody, Axxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Exciting, Dr.H!!!!! I'll keep FX for you!

(More anon...)


----------



## nessaw

everything crossed for u drh.x


----------



## padbrat

DrH... I am no good at squinting... but I think I see a line... 10 dpo is early so it would be the faintest of faint lines as the lovely Dash and Dwrgi say....

I would say test in a few days time and see what happens... (can i be a little excited)?... Oooo I LURVE diamonds! For my (ahem whispers) 40th Birthday all my family and friends clubbed together to give me dollars and when we went to the States my Husband took me to Tiffany's and bought me a diamond ring... ahhh I love my Tifanny's diamond!!

Dwrgi hows the hangover! Hahaa

Dash.. fat follies fat follies!!

Hey Pbl

Piccy of me last night... Countess Von Slagulor and Baron Von Shadowman (that was not his costume hat)!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







sm.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lady H

Dr H fx for you xxx

Pad where did you find the energy to dress up so well, you look fab xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Don't talk to me Pad! Complete waste of a beautiful day! :nope:


----------



## purplelou

Pad...you are goooorgus!!! :haha: 

DrH ...I see a line! I am sure I see a line!! You need to test again for sure!! I'm crossing everything for you!

Huge loves to everyone xxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

No news here ladies, will let you know though!


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies, I just read through all of this past week's posts. Some very good news from everyone! I've been thinking of you all. And thanks again to ALL of you for all of your kind words and understanding - it has really helped me.

Pebble - so glad to hear your levels are coming down!! I know what you mean about waiting and waiting for AF.... I will join you this month now in the waiting game!! And thank you so much for your reassurance and the website - I checked it out and it was so helpful to me.

Purps - We are all so excited to hear when you have a bundle in your arms!!

Dash - so glad you had such wonderful scans!!! YAAAYY!!! 

Maddy - best of luck with all of the tests with the FS!

Nessaw and LadyH - hope you are both doing great and hopefully we'll all be just a couple months behind you!!

Owl - You only need 1 follicle to kick out 1 egg, so I have lots of hope for you. Lots of babydust and love to you!

Pad - You're almost in the 2nd trimester!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Pink pink pink!!!!

Lils - hope the hurricane is almost gone and that you are ok!! hope you had some fun with some EWCM BDing!

Chicken - that is TOTALLY a sign!!!!!! That is such a wonderful story!!!! 

DrH - that looks like a line to me!!!! Test again in a couple days!!!!!!!

Greenleaf - my OPK LH surges (with the test line darker than the control line) have lasted a couple hours, half a day, and a full day!! Everything I've read says to test twice a day so you don't miss the surge, so even a surge of a couple hours will do the job!! Baby dust!!!

Hi Cala, Butterfly, Kismet, Want2conceive, Dwrgi, Fire, LaBergere and all the other ladies here.

AFM - I'm doing better but am still very sad. I do have a plan moving forward so that is helping. Starting back on CoQ10 and will be making some buckwheat farinetta and flax seed muffins. I'm still waiting for the m/c spotting to stop (that really makes me sad). Now I'll have to wait for AF to show up, and then I'll skip the following cycle, and then start TTC again (I guess that will be around late December, depending on when I get AF next). I am going to write things down in my journal and keep hoping. Lots of love to you all.


----------



## Greenleaf

purple - thanks for letting me know. It's strange that I got a nice ovulation dip last month which corresponded to the 2 days of LH surge. This month LH surge was only in the morning (tested at 11am and 8.30pm). By evening it has gone lighter. And still no temp dip. I'm beginning to think I did not O this month :(

Lady H - did you have a dip in temp even though you did not get an obvious positive opk? My temp is hovering around 36.4C for the past 3 days. No signs of dip. :(

pad - thanks :) How are you doing? :)

DrHouse - I can see! Well, it's very very faint but if I look reeeeeal close, I can make out a faint line. Test it for a few more days and see if it gets darker :D Baby vibes to you!

dashka - Maybe I missed the surge in the previous evening. Got a fairly noticeable line in the morning on 26 Oct at 11am and it got fainter by evening at 8.30pm. But still no temp dip.

moondust - thanks. Maybe I should test more frequently next month. Trying to save on my opk strips LOL! Can't find these here in the local pharmacy. Had to order online. 

All - would it be okay if I post my opk results for you good ladies to give some advice and comment? I'm not very good at catching the surge yet. Not sure whether to call it positive or negative results. Thanks!


----------



## purplelou

Moon, honey it will get a little bit better as time passes, give yourself lots of time! Huge loves xxx we are all hear for you, and we understand xxx

Green, I know a lot of ladies test twice a day over the main days they know ov is likely, to make sure they catch that surge.

Owl ..I'm hoping that eggy is juicy and ready and this times a charm for you xxx

DrH I am on the edge of my seat for you!! Xxxx


Ladies in the US, I hope hurricane sandy passes you all by and causes no damage or worry xxxx

Everyone else huge loves to you all xxxx hope you are all having a lovely weekend and doing something nice xxxx

Afm..an uneventful night !


----------



## Butterfly67

Drh

Spoiler
That looks like a perfect 10dpo :bfp: line to me so I am going to say congrats :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

DrH Looks good to me too FX hun

AFM - So much for having a month off.........Had a little oooppppsss last night and possibly right on 'O'. But I'm refusing to get my hopes up as I haven't been charting because I didn't want to be temped.


----------



## La Bergere

Fingers and toes crossed for you DrH!!


----------



## drhouse

Thanks guys..

Will check again on wednesday. Might as well live the dream for the next wee while :)


----------



## purplelou

Owl..sometimes those oopsies are the ones!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrH you have some willpower waiting till then! It looks good to me!!


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Dwrgi.. was the hangover that bad?

aww Purps... she is just too comfy!

Moon... take your time chick x

Hey Green I am well thanks! How are you doing in lovely KL?

Hey Butterfly!!! How are you doing sweetie x

DrH... hold out chick... then you will see a gorgeous dark line! Can't wait to see it!

Chicken as Purps says.. oppsies can be the ones! All of mine have been oppsies lol

Hey La!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> Will check again on wednesday. Might as well live the dream for the next wee while :)

You mean, you're not going to test daily, in a sort of demented, lunatic type of way (like I would be doing)??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sooooooooo hope you're up the duff, preggers, with child, bunned in the oven!!! You are admirably calm!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## La Bergere

Dwrgi said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys..
> 
> Will check again on wednesday. Might as well live the dream for the next wee while :)
> 
> You mean, you're not going to test daily, in a sort of demented, lunatic type of way (like I would be doing)??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sooooooooo hope you're up the duff, preggers, with child, bunned in the oven!!! You are admirably calm!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'd be doing all of that plus googling every type of symptom I had until I found a search entry that might suggest pregnancy! Lol!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Lilsstill okay down there? You and the turtles haven't been washed away? I LOVE the idea of IVF vacay in Cancun! :boat: :friends: :drunk: Alas, we wont be at that stage for a while. I think the damn clock reset with the ectopic, too, so Ill have to hope something works soon or Ill be waiting another 6 months for assistance. 

OwlI think your IUI was yesterdayhow did it go? 

Padnice costume! Indeed, your energy is very impressive! Does that mean that the usual 1st trimester symptoms are getting better for you? Ive heard one suddenly starts to feel *GREAT* around 13 weeks!

Maddygood luck at HSG! 

DashI cant believe your OH leaves at 3:45 AM! I have trouble leaving the house by 8. :sleep: And it sounds like a very promising crop of eggies for this round! :dust: :dust:

Chickenthanks for the update re progesterone. One thing about an ectopic, is that you dont have to be paranoid about hormonal causes for a m/c! (HeyI think I just found the ONE bright side for an ectopic!) I dont know if I should wish you luck or not for your oopsie :sex:. And what a sweet divination you had! I believe her! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

DrH, Were really looking forward to more test pics here!!! :test: :test: :test: Your chart looks good! 

Moon, glad to hear youre feeling better. :hugs: And Ill toast to you for waiting buddies! One of my docs said to wait a full cycle after AF, the other said no need. Guess who I plan to listen to? :haha: Perhaps you and I will be taking up :wine: duty while these other lovely ladies all get their :bfp:s. 

Green, Ive never used OPKs, so I cant help you there. Your chart is a bit confusing. Based on temp alone, I would have guessed you oed around the 25th, but thats contradicted by EWCM and OPK. Better keep :sex: :sex: :sex: just in case! 

Purps, still hanging on, eh? Out of curiosity, do you have a plan to induce if purplette doesnt show soon? 

Bergere, good luck catching the egg! :sperm:

AFM, stil waiting waiting waiting. :sleep: :coffee: :comp: :wine: :sleep: :coffee: :comp: :wine: Although I've decided I need to go get the weird pain where I think my left ovary is checked out. Was going to wait for the HSG, but who knows when that will happen? :shrug: I'm hoping it's not big deal, but I'm not exactly on a run of good luck these days. My guess is that it's an ovarian cyst, and I'm hoping it won't need surgery. :cry: In the meantime, we're not near Sandy, but we're still in range of endless rain and a cold snap. Lots of sitting near the wood stove with the dog, doing work. :comp: Oh, and plenty of :wine:!

:hi: to anyone I missed! 

:hugs: and :dust:!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

La Bergere said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys..
> 
> Will check again on wednesday. Might as well live the dream for the next wee while :)
> 
> You mean, you're not going to test daily, in a sort of demented, lunatic type of way (like I would be doing)??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sooooooooo hope you're up the duff, preggers, with child, bunned in the oven!!! You are admirably calm!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be doing all of that plus googling every type of symptom I had until I found a search entry that might suggest pregnancy! Lol!!Click to expand...



:haha: 
Dwrgi and la bergere...I thought that was the law!! At least 6 tests per day, and comparing them, squinting in different lights etc and yes googling till your fingers are sore!!

Oh and don't forget FF...where you can search charts like yours with all kinds of variations! :rofl: (actually that's my personal favourite!)




Pebble no plan as yet....have an appointment Wednesday though to review and discuss! I like your silver lining for an ectopic :hugs:.


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
ok I just caught up and am going by memory - so forgive me if I forget anyone!!

Dr H-

Spoiler
I am thinking sooo positive for you - Can't wait to hear - you are gonna wait til Wednesday!!!???????:wacko::wacko: I'd go nuts..... Good luck!!!:thumbup:

Pad -

Spoiler
Happy 13 weeks hun!!!!:happydance: how are you feeling? Love the Halloween photos!!! you naughty thing you....

Pebble - I hope the left ovary pain is nothing.... Is it all the time?? I get that once in a while on my left side too! We in Toronto are also expecting crazy rain all week (we're so close to you) .... and cold snap and flooding and they are predicting 100Km/hr winds on Tuesday and power outages... yikes!!:dohh:
Stay warm and safe!:hugs:

Purps !!!! are you relaxing hun??? any energy surges today ? need to check your journal....:hugs::kiss:

Chicken - your ooopppss made me :haha: - so cute.... Hope that was a lucky oooppsss..... You never know.... (why were you taking a month off again??) Sorry I think these fertility meds are making me lose brain cells...:haha:

Lils - how are you today????:hugs::kiss: Hope you caught that eggy !!!

Dwrgi - oh I hope that hangover is gone :hugs::kiss:

Green - not sure I'm puzzled by your chart.... doesn't look like you've ovulated yet... sometimes your body tries to ovulate and it doesn't -but tries again in a few days -I've heard it happening where people get +OPKs later on again.:thumbup:

Moon - I'm glad to hear you have a plan.... take it easy hun - we're here for you !!:hugs:

Owl - I hope your IUI went well!! :thumbup:

Maddy - good luck with week with HSG....!!:thumbup:

Butterfly - :flower: hope you well hun!:hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - went to clinic today for another scan - and doc says I have more follies than last time and I'm 'progressing' very well.... (more in my journal) but it looks like ER is going to be either Wednesday or Thursday of this week! EEEKKKK!!! I am getting really nervous.....


----------



## purplelou

Pad


Spoiler
Ohhh 2 nd tri! I'm so excited for you!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Dwrgi

I second that, Padsters!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Awww thanks Purps, Dwrgi, Dash and Chicken! I am kinda stunned by it all... we will see what Wed brings!

Purps... time to evict Purpette I feel! LOL

Dwrgi how you feeling today?

Pbl... I think you are right... am feeling much more human nowadays.. am hoping that isn't a bad sign... good on yer for seeing that silver lining chick!!

Dash! Yay great news! See my fat and fertile vibes are working... or maybe it is all you and the meds lol. Will keep sending them and will be thinking of you Wed/Thurs! Keep us posted as to the day so I can send a super strong stream of them... and Lils can send you calm and tranquil vibes!!

Lils.. hope Sandy isn't battering you too hard... come on and let us know you are OK please x


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad, I know Lils said she was busy this weekend and wouldn't be able to log on. I'm sure we'll hear from her tomorrow. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm okay, thanks. Just off to open another cider!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## padbrat

Oooo good call chick.. you need to come here and see me... this is the land of cider!!!


----------



## purplelou

Dwrgi..enjoy the cider lovely!!


----------



## want2conceive

Giving everyone baby dust!

:dust:

4 days until test day! Hoping for our miracle!


----------



## Greenleaf

pad - it's been raining here everyday. Cold and wet, yucks!

pbl_ge - yeah, my chart is a bit whacky this month. Not sure what's going on with my body. Thanks for the :sex: advice. LOL!

dashka - my opk is neg now. Should I keep testing? Temp shot up to 36.67C this morning. Does that mean anything?

Would you ladies consider 26/10 (8.30pm) and 27/10 results to be positive? https://tinypic.com/r/23s9aok/6


----------



## tigerlily1975

Morning lovely ladies :hi:

Pad, I am LOVING that ticker, good luck for Wednesday, darling :hugs:

I was just wondering if anyone had heard from Nikki?

Oh, and I hope all those near the East coast of the USA stay safe :hugs:

Have a good Monday lovelies - if that's possible!

:hugs: and :kiss:

C xx

P.S. The lovely lady who started the Azoo thread - who also joined this thread in the early days before the Azoo diagnosis (now 38) - had her baby girl on Friday and she is gooooorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Green....yes! Looks good to me.:happydance: In ref to your earlier question I did not temp dip as I was not temping, was chilling! I had no ib or any symptoms either.

Pad

Spoiler
soooo happy you made second tri :hugs:

DrH test!:wacko:

Dash hope all goes to plan this week, will pop in your journal shortly.

Nessaw hope all going well for you

Lils hope the storm not causing you too much trouble xxx :hugs:

Want2 fx for you Hun

Purple.....:coffee:.....

Dwrgi I hate loosing a day to hangover, so annoying :kiss:

Moon big :hugs: glad you have a plan

Chicken I agree with Purps, oopsies can be good....

Owl fx for you too :thumbup:

Madly hope all goes well with HSG :flower:

LaB, Butterfly, pbl, Grkprn, Tiger, fire, Cala, Kismet, Mirium, HA, Fro, Asry, and anyone I am sure to have missed :hugs::wave:

AFM

Spoiler
I made it to 12 weeks today :happydance: Very nervous about scan Friday as I worry about mmc. Once that is ok then a wait for Down results from NT and blood work. At least I fly to Antigua on the 10 Nov and can relax properly for two weeks!


----------



## drhouse

spoiler 





alert 




alert


please close your

Spoiler
I think im just a little bit up the duff:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler
have put in the photo... still struggling to put this in a spoiler.... 

think this might be just a little positive. AF due thursday

 



Attached Files:







two lines monday.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## purplelou

DrH 

Spoiler
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations Hun!!

I knew it!



What does this do to wedding plans?




Ladyh


Spoiler
Congratulations lovely! Happy 12 weeks!! I can't wait for you to tell us all about your scan!! I am sooooo excited! And your holiday sounds fab!!


----------



## drhouse

purps thanks so much!!!!! 

my beautiful wedding..... I'll pm you the link... sniff sniff.....


----------



## drhouse

DH are I are stoked.... we are really really happy.... we recognise that murphys law is at play!


----------



## Greenleaf

Forgive my ignorance but what needs to be put under spoilers? :)

DrH - Congrats! So happy for you! :D *bounce* *bounce*


----------



## purplelou

It is exactly that DrH!
:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Greenleaf, sometimes ladies will "spoiler" good news, only because if another lady on here is having a not so good day, they can chose not to read the news until they are ready xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Dr. H.

Spoiler
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Good luck revising those wedding plans! What a great problem to have!

And can I just say, since the topic got mentioned, that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the use of the spoilers! I wish more people on BnB TTC threads would use them. I suggested it (as gently as I possibly could) on another thread and I practically incited a mob. (I don't go to that thread anymore).


----------



## drhouse

the only trouble pebble is how to put a picture in the spoiler. 

It takes a degree!


----------



## pbl_ge

drhouse said:


> the only trouble pebble is how to put a picture in the spoiler.
> 
> It takes a degree!

:haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:
A MD doesn't qualify??? Certainly my doctorate is no help!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

In other news, just got back from the Dr's. $50 and the joy of a transvaginal u/s for them to tell me that they can't see anything that would be causing pain. :hissy: They did say that the ectopic is resolving nicely, and that it's possible I've been experiencing referred pain on the other side. That would explain why the left side has been bothering me the whole time, and the right side has barely experienced a twinge (except during the heaviest parts of the methotrexate process). 

They also said I'm about to ovulate! So I guess we could try to catch that.....


----------



## Maddy40

For DrHouse my fellow Aussie...


Spoiler
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Maddy40

Oh pbl_ge rats they couldn't locate the source of the pain. But heck the sidebar about being ready to O is pretty neat. Go girl!


----------



## owl35

Man, I'm gone for a couple days and so much has happened! I hope I get my post right 

drH

Spoiler
OMG! A :bfp:!!! Such amazing news! Congratulations! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:

dwrgi - how are you chick? My hangovers last for at least 2 days ever since I turned 30... :drunk: so here is :beer: to just one day! 

ladyH- yay for 12 weeks :happydance:

pad - yay for 13 weeks. I'm gonna think pink for pad until you deliver the little padster :happydance:

dash - it's getting closer to ER. Keeping all my fingers crossed for many many big eggies :hugs:

moon - thinking about you :hugs:

:hi: pbl, chicken, maddy, purps, leaf, lils, want2, tiger, LaB, Mirium, nessaw and everybody else I've missed! Lot's of love and :dust: 

AFM, IUI's Friday and Saturday went well. No cramping this time. My right ovary is hurting a little since last night but that was the one with the big follie, so who knows what's going on in there :haha: Beta test on Nov 9 but I'll test earlier - I know me... :wacko:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy &#8211; that&#8217;s great your job allows for the fertility testing during the week &#8211; good luck this week w/testing & HSG! Let us know how it goes&#8230; For IVF, I&#8217;d say perhaps check out another country nearby to your part of Australia &#8220;just to see&#8221; &#8211; you never know!

Owl &#8211; good luck & :dust:! It only takes one good one, you know!

La Berg &#8211; I often get various temp drops & EWCM well ahead of O time (often a week). We are all different, hun. Just hang in there & keep temping &#8211; the first month is confusing but hopefully you can look back & see & get used to your own unique pattern. :flower:


Dwrgi &#8211; Thanks for the great follow-up questions & advice, as I have no idea about these things :hugs:. I copied your questions & emailed her. Apparently 20-30% of 39+ get pregs, 40% of those over 39 who get pregs carry to term & 60% mc in the first 3 months. Also you have to be there 15 days, or they will work w/you but the savings gets chipped away that way, which defeats the whole purpose. I think I may be back to IUI with those rates, but I&#8217;m glad I asked. :shrug: If my problem is &#8220;mostly&#8221; RMC, then perhaps spending $ on IVF is futile, although I&#8217;m starting to feel like I have a prob with getting preggers now too. Ugh, too much to think about on a Monday! :wacko: Yay for Hair o&#8217; the Dog! :drunk::happydance: (p.s., bought some cider over the weekend myself &#8211; can only get it at this one place which happens to be the closest liquor store to my house, so yes Virginia, there is a God!:winkwink:)

Pebble &#8211; HSG is usually not that painful & mine even had complications (took 20mins vs 5 mins). They don&#8217;t give us any drugs, here. If you have blocked tubes, it could be painful, but I still wouldn&#8217;t say &#8220;extremely&#8221; & its over before you know it &#8211; like a bad pain from a poop attack maybe? I think women need a zanax more than pain pills just because we get so anxious about the whole thing after reading google horror stories, but &#8220;usually&#8221; it&#8217;s nothing. Usually&#8230; but if you have a pain pill standing by, you are more-then-set. :thumbup: Btw, (1) you are going to be trying post-mc &#8211; more chance of a pregs & (2) after HSG more chance of pregs, so I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;ll have to wait 6 months! :thumbup: Just caught your other post &#8211; so glad the ectopic is resolving nicely. I get weird sharp pains that have no rhyme or reason, too :nope::shrug: So you can Ov whilst still sorta pregs &#8211; I guess it&#8217;s different w/ectopic since it&#8217;s not in your ute? But then, when is HSG scheduled? Just be careful hun! :flower:

Chicken &#8211; Nice post! And oooooh, what a nice story! :cloud9: Apparently, sea turtles have, in fact, hatched so we&#8217;re good to go, thanks! They are beautiful aren&#8217;t they? FX for an oopsie! And GL this Friday :flower:

Green &#8211; that&#8217;s better than me as mine only lasts maybe 2 hrs! Looks like maybe the 26/10 one was +OPK & that you O&#8217;d yesterday (which is about right &#8211; O comes 12-48 hrs after on avg) so GL & :dust:! If you get 2 more days of high temps, you&#8217;ll get crosshairs :thumbup:

LadyH &#8211; of course you can post here, hun as you have been using spoilers & such. And

Spoiler
Happy 12 weeks &#8211; yayyyy! :happydance:

Pad -

Spoiler
Happy 13+1 & 2nd Tri, sister!!!! I&#8217;m so happy for you & lil Padette :happydance:
 Btw, I love the Halloween ball pics &#8211; such great costumes! :thumbup: 

DrH &#8211;

Spoiler
:yippee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations Aussie darlin&#8217; & wishing a Happy & Healthy 9 months for you!!! :thumbup: I couldn&#8217;t figure out the picture thingy in the Spoiler either :wacko:. Someone told me once but that knowledge is long gone bc sadly, haven&#8217;t had the need! Come on October BFP's!!!

Dash &#8211; I knew you&#8217;d have even more &#8211; grow follies grow!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Will get to your journal next, hopefully! Idk what&#8217;s going on w/my temp or O or lack thereof? :wacko:. We&#8217;ll see, but DH didn&#8217;t cooperate on Sat, so I all but forced him on Sunday just in case... I have no idea&#8230;so any chart analysis is greatly welcomed as my body decided now that it is crucial timing, it refuses to cooperate. Aw, to 1 yo nephew :cloud9:. Hopefully is magical babyness rubbed off on you in preparation for this week&#8217;s EC/ER!

Moon &#8211; First off :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Everyone is different hun, so for some of us the mc blood is like our AF & if it&#8217;s an early mc, many Dr&#8217;s say you can try right after. But many ladies choose to wait anyway due to getting mental health back & etc., so take a break if you need it & try to look forward. :flower:

Purps &#8211; Thanks for the well-wishes, hun! Now I am worried about my friends & family up north &#8211; they are all in Maryland & it doesn&#8217;t look too good for them. Btw, to Purplette: :coffee::coffee::coffee:&#8230; :hugs:

BF &#8211; how you doing hun? :hugs:

Want2Con &#8211; good luck hun & :dust:

:hi: to everyone else! :hugs:, :dust: & :wine: for all! Its almost noon, so...

AFM &#8211; thanks everyone for asking about me - I&#8217;m safe! Halloween decorations &#8211; especially the mummy &#8211; didn&#8217;t fair as well, but I guess mummies are already dead so no biggie &#8211; don&#8217;t think he felt a thing :haha:. Definitely got wind/rain/surge &#8211; waves crashed into streets & such, but I am more worried about my friends & family in the NE USA. Apparently there&#8217;s another storm &#8211; I think Dashka&#8217;s current storm &#8211; that&#8217;s supposed to collide with the hurricane so they have nicknamed it the &#8220;frankenstorm&#8221; as they already did a "perfect storm". Internet at work has been dicey since many servers are in the NE so I took that as a forced BNB break :winkwink:. Anyway, not sure what&#8217;s going on w/my own chart/body/Ov so still waiting & have resorted to various coaxing techniques w/DH for :sex:. :haha: I need a sign that says &#8220;Will Work for :sex:&#8221;! :haha: Ugh, the things we women have to do!!! :growlmad::grr: (chart opinions always welcome!)


----------



## purplelou

Test

The following is safe for everyone to view!



Spoiler
Testing to see how to spoiler a pic

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/18bca78c9c25bda83583551e6a9bba72.jpg


Ok....to spoiler a pic....

Put your image code in, then on "go advanced" (in the reply box underneath here) highlight everything including the it's in [] brackets where it says img.(basically everything you want to hide in a spoiler And then click the little smilie icon that looks his eyes are hidden. 

That should do it!



Alternatively : type [ spoiler] without out any spaces , at the beginning of what you want you want to hide and then type
[/ spoiler] at the end



Either will work


----------



## Lady H

DrH

Spoiler
yay :hugs: so so happy for you :hugs:

Lils sorry about your Mummy :haha:

Purps...got me all excited then! Wrong kind of baby! :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Lady H said:


> DrH
> 
> Spoiler
> yay :hugs: so so happy for you :hugs:
> 
> Lils sorry about your Mummy :haha:
> 
> Purps...got me all excited then! Wrong kind of baby! :haha:

Oops sorry!! :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Wow, little Purplette looks a lot like Brody?! :haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-I really hope that the IUI did the trick! I am rooting for you lovely! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lils-so glad that you are okay, but I can understand your concern with regard to your friends and relatives. I really hope that this is just a storm in a teacup (!!!:haha::haha: YOu may slap me if you think this is bad taste :shrug:). You had to practically coerce your DH to :sex:. OMG-:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: What's wrong with him??????!!! Well, I hope that it did the trick and you've got a few :spermy::spermy::spermy: in situ in case you O today. I've clicked on your chart and it gives the chart overlay from Jan-June. Not that I'd be any use for analysis anyway, but I thought I might learn something!!! Dash and BF are your experts there! :thumbup::thumbup: And, don't give up hope lovely. My FS said that at our age it can take up to two years to get preggers anyway, so hang on in there! Your amh is fine, you're doing all the right things, don't give up hope sista!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Amazing stats re. live birth rate at our age. Less than half carry to full term? My God, it is truly heartbreaking. I don't want to be insensitive, but I think sometimes we need to let go of this idea that only our eggs will do, although I struggled with that one myself for months and months, so I can understand people's reluctance. As soon as a DE embryo is transferred, it's our blood that nourishes it, creates its placenta, informs some of its chromosomal make up, etc. etc. etc. IDK-it seems to me that we're on a hiding to nothing sometimes. But that's my own issue, and I truly believe that you do have to go through your own processing to get to the stage, be it through IUI, IVF, etc., and all the mental workings out that each of these methods bring. I hope that makes sense??? Anyway, I am here to support you whatever you decide to do! (And what a complete PITA to have the only cider selling liquor store as your local liquor store-I mean, what's a girl to do, other than buy shed loads of the stuff!!!). Big loves and hugs to you hun, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Purps-your are a genius with the BnB tricks of the trade! Any sign of Purplette????!! Big :hugs::hugs: to you, Axxxx

Lady H-

Spoiler
Congratulations on 12 weeks! That's gone really fast!

Dr H-

Spoiler
OMG! That is absolutely wonderful news!!! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo delighted for you!!! Wait there: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:. Well done and congratulations!!!!

Pebble-go catch that egg!!! And good luck!!! :thumbup:

Hi everybody, hope you're all okay?? Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## La Bergere

drhouse said:


> DH are I are stoked.... we are really really happy.... we recognise that murphys law is at play!

DrH


Spoiler
Yay!!! Yipppeeeeeseeee! Wooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo! Stoked for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now do excuse me as I'm about to pore over your chart and see if it in any way matches mine over the next 15 days! LOL!!:dohh:

P.S Purps, excellent 'how to' guide for the spoiler... I got it first time Whoop!


----------



## Maddy40

LilSluz said:


> Maddy  thats great your job allows for the fertility testing during the week  good luck this week w/testing & HSG! Let us know how it goes For IVF, Id say perhaps check out another country nearby to your part of Australia just to see  you never know!

LilSluz funny you mention that.... we used to live in Thailand and would go back there in a flash for IVF but actually IVF is the same price in Aust. If we needed - and could afford - an egg donor we would def go to Thailand.


----------



## La Bergere

LilSluz said:


> La Berg  I often get various temp drops & EWCM well ahead of O time (often a week). We are all different, hun. Just hang in there & keep temping  the first month is confusing but hopefully you can look back & see & get used to your own unique pattern. :flower:

Thanks! I'm crap with this kind of stuff!:wacko: Until I have a caffeine shot in the morning I am nigh on useless, which doesn't bode well for my BBT charting!!

I hope all of you other ladies are doing well and that you've all had good weekends!


----------



## nessaw

hi all.

owl good luck with the iui.

dash fingers crossed for er.

pad

Spoiler
woop for second trimester

lady h

Spoiler
happy 12 weeks

drh

Spoiler
fantastic lines.congrats

hello and baby dust to everyone.extra hugs to east coast us ladies-keep safe.

afm

Spoiler
had my booking in appt today.all good.bit over whelmed with info.hadn't really thought much beyond actually getting pregnant!am doing ok.one day at a time.exhausted most of the time,sore boobs,constipation and slight nausea are my symptoms.very much enjoying half term.

take care love vx


----------



## nessaw

sorry pebble hope u catch that egg.

sos for anyone i've missed.xx


----------



## nessaw

and third time lucky-purps any news?x


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies

Greenleaf - reading OPK's can be so confusing, but a positive is a positive, no matter how long it lasts!! Lots of babydust to you!

Purps - Little purplette will surprise you one of these days!! Enjoy cozy relaxing time!! Out of curiosity - do you know how to change a thread title? I am thinking about changing the title of my journal but have no clue how to do that!!

Chicken - oopsie sounds like it was fun!! FX that it will bring some unexpected news in a few weeks!! 

DrHouse

Spoiler
I knew that was a line!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
 
Pad 

Spoiler
13 weeks!!! Woot!!! Still thinking pink for you
 
Pebble - I am *definitely* up for :wine:duty with you!!! I'm sorry for the ovary pain - hope it feels better soon!! Maybe it's just kicking out an eggie for you and letting you know it! :-D

Dashka - Eeeeee sooo exciting about ER this week!!! Lots of prayers and babydust!!!

Dwrgi - oooo cider sound delish - enjoy!!! Mmm!

Want2conceive - GL and FX over the next couple days wait!!! 

LadyH

Spoiler
Happy 12 weeks!!! And you must be getting so excited for Antigua!!
 
Owl - Woohoo for some great IUI's!! Lots and lots of babydust!!!

Lils - Wish I had some ideas on how to lure the DH to BD!!! Does being totally hands-off work?? I've noticed my DH seems to be more into it when I haven't been bugging him. UGH!!! LOL. Sigh. Sometimes I really think the guys are the sensitive ones in the relationship!!! Lots of babydust!!!

LaBergere - hope you had a lovely dose of caffeine!! I am having a butterrum latte (no rum in it... just syrup but very tasty syrup!!)

Nessaw 

Spoiler
Love hearing about the symptoms!! Glad you had a good booking appt!!
 
Hi Butterfly, Tigerlily, Maddy and all the other ladies here.

AFM - I've read all sorts of things on how long to wait after the MC. I'll definitely at least sit this time out until I get AF. I'm somewhat undecided about whether or not to wait 1 full cycle after that too, but I think I probably will. I think I've pretty much finished with the bleeding. Still sad and wishing things were different. Tonight I'm making my buckwheat muffins. And I'm roasting pumpkin seeds... love those! DH and I carved pumpkins last night with a group of friends - it was a blast.


----------



## dashka

Pad 

Spoiler
:happydance::happydance:2nd pinky trimester!!

Want to conceive  good luck with test day coming up!:thumbup:

Greenleaf  hmmm opks dont look positive to me -but you must have missed it in between maybe? That has happened to me a few times.

Lady H 

Spoiler
Happy 12 weeks!!:thumbup::happydance: Wow that flew by for me! GL on Friday and wow Antigua sounds amazing

Pebble  sorry they couldnt find anything to explain the pain  but GL catching that eggy!!:thumbup: I hope you stay safe from the storm!!:hugs:

Owl  glad the IUIs went well.. everything crossed for you hun!:thumbup::hugs:

Lils- oh dear I hope your friends and family in Maryland are ok. :nope::hugs:This storm looks terrible. I just looked at your chart thought you ov on day 21 (especially since that was your last day of EWCM) but just todays temp dropped hmmm..:shrug: maybe its a fluke and you still did but temp somehow affected? Also  didnt you say that its freezing there on FB?? So could that have dropped your temp today?:thumbup: See how the next few days go.:hugs::kiss::hugs:

La Bergere  hello!:flower:

Nessaw  glad your appt went well:thumbup: Im sure it must be a bit overwhelming. But in a great way !!!:hugs:

Dwrgi  Nice to have your spunkiness back here:thumbup::hugs::kiss: need to get to your journal  its been so hard keeping up on here when I get to work so late everyday

Moon- great to hear that you had fun carving pumpkins.:thumbup:Not sure about how long to wait etc.but I know a few people from this thread and another who got preggers after a m/c. Take it easy hun.

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - scan went well today -:thumbup: My doc is pleased with how everything is going so far... He said ER will be 70% chance of Thursday and 30% chance of Friday.... Will update again tomorrow.... (going every day) Hopefully tomorrow will be trigger shot day but we'll see....


----------



## pbl_ge

Just a thought I'd share--the ovary that's about to produce a new eggy is on the same side as the ectopic was. Since I haven't had the HSG yet, it seems like a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea to try to catch this one! No :sex: for us for a few days!!!

However, there will be lots and lots of :wine:.


----------



## dashka

pbl_ge said:


> Just a thought I'd share--the ovary that's about to produce a new eggy is on the same side as the ectopic was. Since I haven't had the HSG yet, it seems like a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea to try to catch this one! No :sex: for us for a few days!!!
> 
> However, there will be lots and lots of :wine:.

I think that's a good idea hun.... just in case....:hugs::hugs:

Oh I'm watching the storm and praying that it misses you!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just had to come in and throw some :dance: :happydance: :hugs: :kiss: around! So much exciting news going on in here!! <3 <3 <3

And Pbl, about inciting a riot on other threads - sadly I've seen that happen on most threads any time someone has the audacity to suggest that not everyone is so happy they're farting rainbows on a daily basis (says the girl on anti-depressants :haha:). If I remember correctly there was some sensitive conversation on here when we started doing it... just once again proves this is one of the best stinkin' threads anywhere on the interwebs. :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK I know I won't remember everyone but here goes...

greenleaf, was it you with the OPKs? If so then the cd12 26/10 12.30 one looks positive as there are 2 dark lines but I was confused as it looks like those tests have 3 lines! :wacko:

Lady H


Spoiler
Congrats again on 12 weeks :happydance:

purps
:coffee::haha:

LilS well hopefully you O'd yesterday and your temps will go up from now on. Wow those stats on m/cs are a bit depressing :nope: but like dwrgi says we all have to go through whatever process is necessary to get to where we are supposed to be :wacko: :hugs::hugs:

DrH

Spoiler
Yeah yeah I was totally confident in my diagnosis of that first test :haha: :yipee::wohoo: congrats :happydance::happydance:

Moon, if you want to change the title of a thread then go to the first post and click on advanced edit and you will get that option :hugs::hugs:

Pebble yay for O but boo for the wrong side :hugs:

nessaw


Spoiler
great news, yes take one day at a time

Pad
*

Spoiler
2nd Tri 
*

dash, good news on the follies, and hoping the storm doesn't affect you :thumbup::hugs:

owl, fingers crossed the IUI works a treat :hugs:

dwrgi, chicken, want2, la berg, HA, Maddy and everyone else! :hi: :hugs:

Yes, has anyone heard from Nikki?!


----------



## padbrat

Ya HA! You got it right!! As always!!!

DrH!

Spoiler
Wahooooooooo.... that is all I have to say!

Nee

Spoiler
happy 12 wks hun!
Owl all the best for the IUI!

Green... weather is crap here too... though have to say no where near as bad as the poor US ... am hoping all our American ladies are well and safe x

Dwrgi keep pouring that cider chick! To hell with it eh.. you are on half term!!

Moon lovely to see you back darling x

Pbl.. yes, stay away from naughties for the time being!

Dash that is fab news.... am sending the biggest fattest fertile vibes to you!

Lils please please take care chick. Ooo and throw a wicked hurricane party! Wahooo!

Hello Butterfly darling x

Pebble you go girl... you are on wine duty!

And finally a HUGE LOVE to you all... thank you for supporting me... xxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw


Spoiler
- yay for that step!! Don't worry..the information overload does get a bit easier. Did you get a pack of stuff, like an Emma's diary etc? They are great!

Moon -butterfly has explained how to change the title of a thread really well!:thumbup:

Lils I am hoping your family is all ok . Hope hurricane sandy settles itself and disappaits!

Huge loves to everyone xxx

Ps no news from me yet! But dad has been admitted to hospital tonight with cough and breathlessness. Not entirely sure of the cause but hopefully we will know more tomorrow.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo hope your Dad is OK Purps... 

COME ON PURPETTE!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Owl..meant to say...good luck chickie, keeping everything crossed for your Iui!!

And moon..I think it was you who asked about waiting after mc? The evidence seems to suggest that you don't need to wait...but people tend to be advised to wait for a period so it would be easier to date a new pregnancy should one happen immediately xxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, purps, I hope your dad is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

Butterfly67 said:


> greenleaf, was it you with the OPKs? If so then the cd12 26/10 12.30 one looks positive as there are 2 dark lines but I was confused as it looks like those tests have 3 lines! :wacko:

LOL! Not 3 lines. The 3rd one you saw was most probably the connection between the plastic part of the strip with the test strip. The scanner prolly picked it up differently. Hope we caught the eggy. :)


To all our lovely American ladies - stay safe from Hurricane Sandy. :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

purple - I hope your dad is ok.


----------



## Greenleaf

Health vibes to your dad, purple. I'm sure he'll be alright. :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovelies.


struggling to take it all in at the mo.

Was going to prescribe lots and lots of bds during hurricane sandy for our american ladies...

times of crisis = time to get up the duff


----------



## Greenleaf

We had a nationwide blackout some years ago and lo and behold 9 months later there was a baby boom LOL!!! 

Happy :sex: everyone! :D


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah hope everyone in the US is ok as it looks pretty bad from the news :rain: :nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

Dr H- I was sure I posted you a separate post yesterday - but now it's gone???

Spoiler
CONGRATS hun!!! yay you were right!!! So happy for you :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Purps - I need to check your journal - but I hope your Dad is okay hun...sending you lots of :hugs::hugs: 

I got to work really late today (11am) so don't have a lot of time on here - but just wanted to say hi and send hugs to all!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - all good at clinic today and my ER is set for this Thursday :thumbup:(and transfer Sunday) Doc says I have 6-10 good sized follies (and lots of smaller ones) Giving myself trigger shot tonight at 1:00am. Last day of work today before I'm off until next Thursday....I am getting excited now... please please please let it all go smoothly [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

As for the storm - we just had a heck of a lot of wind and many without power -but nothing nothing compared to US..... I feel so badly for everyone there..... Hope everyone's friends and family are ok in US!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Purps &#8211; oh no, honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your dad is doing better now? Please give us an update & hang in there hun :flower:. Also, thanks for the pic-in-a-spoiler instructions! I have saved them now :thumbup:

Pebble &#8211; Stay dry today!!! What do you have a Dr in? Also, very glad you decided to sit this cycle out. That worried me a bit. Better to be safe than sorry &#8211; you don&#8217;t want to go thru this again, hun. It&#8217;s tough, but you can do it &#8211; just take that :wine: duty very seriously :haha:. Also, very surprised that the use of spoilers incited mass chaos? Maybe it&#8217;s just the sensitive threads like 35+, LTTC, RMC, etc that really know how heartbreaking one person&#8217;s good news can be for another who is experiencing loss or failure. :nope: That&#8217;s OK, you found the best thread anyway :winkwink::haha:.

BF &#8211; got my crosshairs today, so I think you were right! I kinda had symptoms after, so maybe it was CD22, but whatever &#8211; close enough! I&#8217;m just complete crap at my own chart &#8211; I do way better with others&#8217; charts &#8211; maybe because I&#8217;m the one that&#8217;s in the middle of it all (forest thru the trees thing?). How&#8217;s that back doing? Funny, I was recently thinking of Nikki, too!? Maybe she delivered her pkg & we all just have &#8220;that ESPN thing&#8221; going. :winkwink::haha:

Dwrgi &#8211; yeah, those stats are dismal. I never knew.:nope: But for those girls that haven&#8217;t been able to pet pregs at all, it seems IVF works best for them &#8211; well, usually. I love your suggestion of the Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon (I know it was via email, but thought I&#8217;d mention in case anyone else interested). I&#8217;m not a &#8220;how to&#8221; or reference book kind of person, but I like how it is supposed to identify your unique body type & then tell you what your unique difficulties are & devise a plan from there, so that&#8217;s different than the rest - thanks! :thumbup: And yes, with DE I agree &#8211; it does take a while & a lot of soul-searching to get thee, but some women do get to that point. And all of the women I know who have done it were chocked & dismayed that they hadn&#8217;t done it sooner &#8211; no regrets whatsoever. And not just the nourishment part which is an excellent point, but also so many personality & character traits come from a child&#8217;s parents & environment, too! :thumbup: Hope you are doing well today, lovely :flower:

Maddy &#8211; Ah, I was thinking of Thailand when I wrote that, but wasn&#8217;t sure where you lived &#8211; and its seriously the same price :shock:? That&#8217;s either super-great for living in Australia, or super-expensive for Thailand! I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s the latter if (& only if) you need a back-up plan.

La Berg &#8211; you&#8217;ll get used to it! Doesn&#8217;t look like O has happened yet, how long are your cycles usually?

Ness &#8211;

Spoiler
one day at a time, chic &#8211; you&#8217;ll do just fine. :thumbup: Yay for 1st appt!

Moon &#8211; yup, tried reverse psychology & just got me absolute 0% chance of BFP &#8211; lol. I&#8217;ve tried everything until it came down to talking to him & trying to make him understand that his role is only a few days every 5 weeks (not even every month!) & explain what I do on a daily basis.  He just has to be reminded of that - monthly. :wacko: Na, its just that it&#8217;s a good 7-9 day process (mine takes forever) so at the very end when it really counts, honestly after 22 months of this, we are both tired old fogeys! And take whatever time you need for TTC &#8211; everyone is different. :flower: I am really glad you got out & had some fun, honey. That&#8217;s really important &#8211; and so is :wine: duty!

Dash &#8211; Trigger shot day yet? Gotta get to your journal! How&#8217;s the weather there &#8211; are you getting Sandy now? Is it really cold there? (maybe it will snow instead of rain?). Thanks for attempting at the chart &#8211; I do always get a dip at 3-4DPO &#8211; every single cycle no matter what, so it makes better sense now. OH, I don&#8217;t know why it didn&#8217;t click at the time :dohh: about wearing orange that Dwrgi had mentioned? Orange just so happens to be the color of your sacral chakra!!! :thumbup: I&#8217;m not even sure Dwrgi knew that, so it&#8217;s so interesting that she mentioned that there were studies and wham &#8211; put it altogether???? Here you go:
*
The Sacral Chakra [Swadisthana] is located in the sacrum (hence the name) and is considered to correspond to the testes or the ovaries that produce the various sex hormones involved in the reproductive cycle. Swadisthana is also considered to be related to, more generally, the genitourinary system and the adrenals. The key issues involving Swadisthana are relationships, violence, addictions, basic emotional needs, and pleasure. Physically, Swadisthana governs reproduction, mentally it governs creativity, emotionally it governs joy, and spiritually it governs enthusiasm*

I&#8217;ll post more on your journal&#8230;

HA &#8211; hey honey :flower: No farting rainbows allowed, there lady! :haha: Have to get to your journal but how you are doing well :hugs: You must be getting some yucky weather too! :nope:

Pad &#8211; roll-on Halloween :happydance:. Of course we support you, chick!!! :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs: I got in a hurricane party on Sat. - right at the beach! :happydance:. You&#8217;d be proud. :thumbup:

DrH &#8211;

Spoiler
Still over the moon for you hun!!! So happy & excited for you! I know UK doesn&#8217;t usually do it, but being that you&#8217;re now in Aus, and you&#8217;re conveniently a Dr., would you do bloods on yourself, or will you follow the protocol in the UK w/the midwife appt 1st? Just curious! :hugs:


Green &#8211; thanks hun! I&#8217;m sure you get your fair share of hurricanes/typhoons there too? Funny about the blackout &#8220;results&#8221; &#8211; let&#8217;s hope Sandy brought forth lil sandies, too!

:hi: everyone else & :hugs:!

AFM &#8211; just wanted to pop in but as usual, I wrote a novel anyway :D. Very tired as I was up all night on &#8220;text-duty&#8221; since I suppose all of my friends & family consider me the &#8220;hurricane expert&#8221;. :wacko: I guess I&#8217;ve been through enough of them &#8211; maybe 8 or 9 over 17 yrs. of being here?! (which is highly unusual, actually, it&#8217;s just that I&#8217;m lucky!) :haha: So, 4m+ people w/o power today, but most of my family is fine. My aunt's house is old, so they had some windows blow completely out of the house from the frames, but they are nailing them back in for now :wacko:. That's actually scary - happened to me before (glass didn't break, its just the whole freakin thing blew off the house!) Another aunt & family are "stuck" in Key West - poor things, they posted a pic on FB of an empty beer can that had blown over yesterday...:nope::haha: Friends in NJ not so great - houses completely flooded & their boats are gone - completey. Sianara. :nope: 

Anyway, FF gave me crosshairs &#8211; yay! Still has been an odd cycle? :shrug: Anyway, Happy Halloween tomorrow to all that celebrate &#8211; hope the undead don&#8217;t get you because I happen to like you guys! 

Lots of :hugs: to those having a hard time
:dust: to those who are actively trying or in 2WW
:wine: for everyone else &#8211; except 
our "lucky ladies" get a :cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh, one more thing....


Spoiler
 

:haha: Purps you have created a MONSTER! The problem I was having is that I had to copy the URL & do the little image icon thingy & then spoiler it...but then how do we insert a jpg?


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

Lils you can just spoiler the jpg. If you use the attach method you will end up with (I think) [ attach]12345[ /attach] without spaces then just Add

[SPOILER ] [ attach]12345[ /attach] [ /SPOILER] 

But no spaces inside the square brackets!

Back is doing better thanks. I had first physio appointment and she gave me exercises to do 3 times a day :dohh::haha:

:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils  Yay for crosshairs!! :happydance:Yes I knew it! :thumbup:Hope you caught that eggy! Sorry to hear you were up all night texting!? Hope your family in Maryland is okay??? We were okay here  just a lot of heavy crazy winds  one woman died got hit with a huge sign And lots of power outages but I wasnt affected. It is cool but not as cold as yesterday. Should be 10 degress celcius for Halloween tomorrow (by colder at night) . 

Yes thanks  Im thinking of wearing a big coral orange scarf on ER day -thanks Dwrgi! (I hear the room is cold)  Yes that is true about the Sacral Chakra colour Lils  I just remembered that too!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:


Pebble or anyone else in NY - are you ok????


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils you are so funny and YAY for the crosshairs.

Purps Hope you Dad is better soon and come on little purps we are waiting for you XXX


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - how you holding up darlin'? :flower:

Dashka - Oh wow, I guess we cross-posted & I didn't realize it! 6-10 follies :happydance::happydance::happydance: Go follies, go follies, its your birthday, gonna have a party, like its your birthday, gonna have...tamales?...like its your birthday :shrug: (sounded good :blush:) Posted more in your journal...that was just a spontaneous thing like what happens in musicals. It won't happen again - promise. :haha: :hugs:

BF - hmmm, I think I tried attaching, but will have to try, try again - thanks! Oh exercise just 3x/day- that's it? :haha: I knew there was a reason I stayed away from those places! :wacko: :hugs: Really hope it helps though - it will be worth it :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Purps how is Dad??

Dash yay for ER on Thursday!!! You are doing so well chick! I will keep sending those vibes!

Lils I have no idea what you are talking about... chakra's and orange? EH? Yay for cross hairs! Remember my cycle was totally screwed and I was complaining about it... and look what happened.. Yay for hurricane parties!!

Dwrgi how is the cider going down?

Remember guys I tried DE after a lot of soul searching... and I don't regret it.... I regret it didn't work... but I don't regret trying it x

Hey Butterfly... who knew you were such a techie?!! LOL Great news you have got some physio help!

DrH... have you got your head round it yet? I still haven't to be honest lol

Hey Moon, Green, Pebble, Pbl, Maddy and Chicken... how are those stars?

Guys send me some love for tomorrow... next hurdle is looming!


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck for tomorrow Padster!! I know that everything will go really well! Will be thinking of you, Axxxx :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

(No cider thus far! Full of cold, might go to bed! :nope::nope:).


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Dwrgi... I had that all last week... try some hot water, lemon and honey with a dash of whiskey or brandy.... really helps chick xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Lils I still hanging in there thanks Hun. My best friend is taking me for a spa day tomorrow so really looking forward to that. Will feel better once the test results are back next week and we can more onwards and upwards.

Pad not many stars about at the moment a bit to cloudy here. But will be sending any I see your way. Good luck for tomorrow honey will be thinking of you. XXX


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey Lils - we're having yucky weather due to Sandy, but nothing dangerous. Cold (~45F, because Sandy is sucking down Canadian air into the midwest), rainy, and really windy (~40-50mph winds)... but as long as the really old, really enormous tree in our front yard holds up through the winds, we'll be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Just a quickie as just back home after evening visiting to my dad.....

Pad-thinking of you tomorrow and sending you a ton of loves xxxxx can't wait to hear how everything goes! :hugs:


Thinking of you all and sending all the :hugs: and :kiss: I can!

Ohh and I am so glad that it seems like everyone is safe in the wake of sandy!

Does anyone know where futuremommie lives?? I hope she is ok!


----------



## Butterfly67

Padster, sending good vibes for tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

Yes, I am a secret techie :haha::haha: (I used to be a programmer)


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> Ohh and I am so glad that it seems like everyone is safe in the wake of sandy!
> 
> Does anyone know where futuremommie lives?? I hope she is ok!

FM lives in North Carolina but far enough inland that she should be good - I'll check with her on FB and make sure....


----------



## Greenleaf

Glad to hear you ladies are alright. I read on the news that Sandy ready did a number on the East Coast. New York maybe without power for a week and millions of people affected by the storm!

pad - tons of positive vibes to you!! Good luck! I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs:. My butterfly is flying towards the flower. Hope she reaches there soon!

Lils - we don't get hurricanes or typhoons here fortunately! We get tropical storms that can come without any signs and disappear in a blink of an eye. We do get our shares of flash floods, uprooted trees, flying roof shingles and broken windows but nothing as bad as what hurricanes do. 

To all ladies in US East coast - stay safe and stay warm. Remember to boil your water before drinking because that will be the main source of contamination. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

HappyAuntie said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Ohh and I am so glad that it seems like everyone is safe in the wake of sandy!
> 
> Does anyone know where futuremommie lives?? I hope she is ok!
> 
> FM lives in North Carolina but far enough inland that she should be good - I'll check with her on FB and make sure....Click to expand...

Just heard back from FM and she says they're fine there, and that it's so sweet of you to ask! :flower:


----------



## dashka

Lils - :rofl::rofl: - "It's your birthday....tamales" made me LOL - you are too cute!!!:flower::thumbup::hugs::hugs: I totally have that song in my head now!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Pad - good luck for tomorrow hun!!! sending Padette beautiful pink vibes!:flower::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

HA - glad to hear you and FM are okay....:hugs::hugs: Sorry you are getting Canadian winds! Our winds have finally died down.... A neighbour of one of my co-workers got his house chopped in half by a huge huge oak tree that was in front of his house.... literally chopped the house in half :nope: 

Purps - how was your Dad doing tonight?:hugs::kiss:

BF - glad you are getting physio !!:thumbup: I have to admit I am still lost with the how to attach a photo thing.... I am not reading the explanation right - it is like Japanese to me....:haha: But I'm slow with that kind of stuff!

Dwrgi - hope you feel better soon !!! nasty cold!!!

AFM - I need to keep myself up until 1:00am to give myself the trigger shot tonight -so that's why I'm on here so late!!! eyes are getting smaller....... it's only 11:08pm...:dohh::sleep::sleep:


----------



## nessaw

best of luck pad and dashja for today.

glad the us ladies are ok.

purps hows ur dad?

love to everyone.vxx


----------



## purplelou

Pad Hun...big loves for today! Xxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Dash hope you managed to stay away for the injection!


Ladies thanks for asking, dad is poorly but hanging in there. He' ll be having a scan later today which should give the doctors more information and then we might know what's going on!
Will keep you updated xx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies,

My second line not much darker today.. bit surprised as I thought it would get to the same colour as the control line. I am late today... Small amount of coffee ground bleeding, hoping that it is implantation bleeding not the beginning of something more sinister. 

Shit this is hard stuff... It you aren't worried because your are not pregnant, you are worried because you are pregnant.. or so you think.....

Slaps self on forehead :)

Purps, cross fingers for your dad getting much better... I bet he can't wait to meet purpette.

Pad good luck for your nuchal +++

Dash - woo hooo.... go follies go... it's time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crossing fingers +++++++++

HA/Lils and the USA ladies - be safe.. +++

Butterfly great to hear that you have a plan with your back. How goes your bungalow.... starting anything big yet?

Neesaw - you are motoring girlfriend 8/40

Dwrgi - am still stuck with a terrible vision of vaseline oowwwghhhhh!!!! 

Mwah Mwah to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

DrH I think as those little strips go, they don't get as dark as the other line until maybe 5 weeks (correct me if i am wrong anyone!) so don't stress too much :hugs:

All going well on the bungalow, touch wood, more floors and stuff going in over the next week or so then only really one room left to do (my bedroom which pretty much hasn't been touched :dohh:) :thumbup:


----------



## La Bergere

LilSluz said:


> La Berg  youll get used to it! Doesnt look like O has happened yet, how long are your cycles usually?

Hey LilSluz! My cycles are sually 28-30 days. i'm a bit concerned now that I'm not ovulating :(
last two times I have used OPK's I've got the smiley face on CD13 and CD15.
I wish I hadn't drunk on the 27th as my temp went mental! Arggghhhh! I'm not sure that I should have done this BBT thing!

To all you other lovely ladies... hope the USA ladies are safe from the storm. Anyone trick or treating tonight?


----------



## La Bergere

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovelies,
> 
> My second line not much darker today.. bit surprised as I thought it would get to the same colour as the control line. I am late today... Small amount of coffee ground bleeding, hoping that it is implantation bleeding not the beginning of something more sinister.
> 
> Shit this is hard stuff... It you aren't worried because your are not pregnant, you are worried because you are pregnant.. or so you think.....
> 
> Slaps self on forehead :)

Hope everything goes your way DrH xx


----------



## pbl_ge

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovelies,
> 
> My second line not much darker today.. bit surprised as I thought it would get to the same colour as the control line. I am late today... Small amount of coffee ground bleeding, hoping that it is implantation bleeding not the beginning of something more sinister.
> 
> Shit this is hard stuff... It you aren't worried because your are not pregnant, you are worried because you are pregnant.. or so you think.....
> 
> Slaps self on forehead :)

No time this AM for a real post, but I popped in to see if there were major reports and saw this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: DrH. Are you going to be able to get some quant tests so that you can monitor things? Are you taking progesterone? 

Hope all is well......


----------



## owl35

:hi:

dash - Yay for trigger shot! Good look tomorrow for ER. Will be thinking about you! :hugs:

purps - fingers crossed for your dad feeling better soon

drH - try not to worry. Sorry I know that's actually a stupid comment. :dohh: Lots of ladies spot in early pregnancy. I'm sure it's ok. Thinking about you. Can't you do some beta tests on yourself being a Dr and all? :haha:

:kiss: Love to everybody


----------



## padbrat

Hey Drh... remember I had the coffee ground thing too? It was implantation bleeding chick... the other thing it could be is your cevix gets very sensitive and full of blood... sometimes you can have a little erosion from this and it can look like the coffee ground thing. Hahhaha look at me calming you down... is always the other way round!!!

BF the bungalow is sounding great! remember your physio exercises too!

Purps any update on your Dad? x

hey Pbl!

afm

Spoiler
Am just back! This baby must feel the love from you all... that is all I can say!

All went well... although the sonographer said I was difficult to scan as the ultrasound doesn't seem to transmit very well through me lol. So the initial nuchal measurement was 1.5 and then she measured a little further down the spine and said it was 1.8 and that was completely normal! Of course baby was as usual refusing to pose.... was far more interested in her feet and looking at us!! So again more weird alien piccies and no nice profile shot lol. She showed us her spine nicely and her skull and stomach, but would not turn for us for a piccy!!

Sonographer said that in fact I was a little ahead of my 13w 3d measurements by a few days.... but there was no point in changing the EDD at this stage... am so pleased she is growing so well!

Apparently I can call them tomorrow for my risk results....

I was just sad that my Hubby couldn't see her... but also blissfully happy!


----------



## purplelou

DrH huge :hugs: to you! You know better than the rest of us that this could be nothing! And I am crossing everything for you that that's exactly what this bleeding is! Do you do hcg quantity measurements in aus?? Oh and yes, I've read loads on lines darkening on pregnancy tests...and it seems that is makes no difference....as long as the line is there!
Big big loves xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Pad


Spoiler
Wohoo! I am so happy for you! I just have the best feeling about your little snuggler there! It sounds like she is already a diva -refusing to post for pics! And you nt measurement sounds great! Hopefully you'll get a great result tomorrow and that's another thing to not worry about! Is dh away at the moment? What a shame he missed this, bless him!!


----------



## purplelou

Owl...how are you doing after Iui?? Fingers and everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Dashka...did you manage to stay awake for your trigger shot? Big loves xxxxx you are on the home stretch for this now!!


----------



## purplelou

Big huge squishes and loves to everyone else! I hope you are al having a. Good day xxxxx


Afm..dad was supposed to have a scan today, but his team have decided he is not well enough to leave the high dependency unit to go and have it done! S they are going to keep treating with antibiotics and blood thinners and see if things improve In a few days. He is not happy that he is into allowed to leave the bed area for the toilet etc because his oxygen levels are so poor... But we have told him he needs to do as he is told...he is a terrible patient!! (and hates hospitals) I will go in later to see him!


----------



## padbrat

Purps


Spoiler
Thanks for the that... and also that you think the measurement is normal. Sometimes I don't always trust sonographers lol. Def a diva in the making I can tell ya! Yes Hubby is on exercise at the mo and so couldn't come. Is such a shame as she was wriggling around like mad... I even think she had hiccups at one point!:cloud9:

It sounds like your Dad is just like mine! My Dad was taken in for an emergency triple heart bypass and he was the worst patient ever... I hope that the antibiotics and blood thinners get working so he can have his scan!:hugs:

Dash! How did you butt stabbing go?? OMG that sounds so bad... you know what I mean!:haha:

Owl how did the IUI go?:flower:

Lils are you OK in the wind and rain... Dwrgi... you are used to the wind and rain... as am I!:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pad 


Spoiler
That is great news about the scan and the little padiva :haha::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Pad -

Spoiler
There is not much that makes me happy or gives me hope anymore, but watching your pregnancy progress fills my heart with love and happy tears. 
<3 :cry: <3 :cry: <3

xoxoxo


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: girls,

I am new to this site so will give you a quick rundown on where I am at. I am 36yr TTC #1. Been trying since 0ct 2010 but only this year things started to get more serious. I am from Aust originally but DH is Irish so I have been living in Ireland for the past 7yrs. 
Tests after tests, this month I had the lap and dye test. All came back perfect. No cysts, no endo, no tube blockages all looks great. AF is due today but after 2 FRER tests (both came back negative) I am hanging out for her. Was to start IUI when AF shows however after my scan today I got my AMH results which came back pretty bad at 2.3 (according to the Irish medical whatever i should be between 9 - 25 for my age). So now we wait. The nurse is going to give all of my results to the consultant tomorrow who will make the decission on where to go to from here. Do we continue the IUI route and if it works - great and if it doesn't then its on to IVF in the new year (cause they break for the christmas break) or do we skip IUI and go straight to IVF. Thankfully AF is late and we have an extra day before the injections start. 

My head is a little bit better now. I think I have cried as much as I can. I have been "banned" from Dr Google for the next few days until it has all settled down so hopefully by tomorrow we will know more. 

Sorry for rabbiting on a bit. I look forward to getting to know you girls and share the journey with some people "my own age" :) There is far too many posts to catch up :rofl: so will just start from here!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody!

Pad-

Spoiler
Really delighted with you for your news!! You must be over the moon, and you so deserve it after everything that you have been through. Huge :hugs: and congrats to you lovely, :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Purps-sorry to hear that your father couldn't get scanned, but sounds like their doing the right thing as far as he is concerned. You must be so worried. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely!

Dr H-a line is a line is a line, however dark it is. Dark blood is old blood and I bet you a million kangaroos that it is implantation spotting. Try not to worry lovely! I have a good feeling about this! :hugs::hugs:

Welcome to Kiwi (can we shorten it to Kiwi???:shrug:)-I so share your pain after getting a low amh result myself. It is the kick in the bollo** you do not need. If I was you, I'd go straight for IVF and not even bother with IUI. The reason I say this is that with each stimming procedure, the ovarian reserve is depleted, and you want to keep what you have, as much as you can. However, it's not just the quantity of eggs left that cause concern, but the thinking is that the lower the amh, the 'older' the eggs are. So, you need to look at supplements to improve the quality of the eggs, and you can do this with omega 3s, Royal Jelly, CoQ10, and DHEA (which is THE biggie for you). They will take three months to take effect, so the quicker you can start taking these, the better. I assume that you are on a pregnacare type vitamin too, and that your partner is on a male version-Wellman Conception comes highly recommended. Good luck to you and don't lose heart! :hugs::hugs:

Big loves to everybody!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Kiwi welcome :hugs:

Pad

Spoiler
yay so happy or you, I understand less than 3 on the NT is good :thumbup:

Dash hope trigger went well :flower:

DrH

Spoiler
my IC lines took ages to get darker, I think it was when I got 3+ on the clear blue (5 weeks preggo) that it got dark, pic on front page of my journal if you want to see

Purple sending lots of love and positive vibes for your Dad Babe, hope he recovers quickly :hugs::kiss::flower:

Hugs to you all you fantastic Ladies :hugs::flower:


----------



## padbrat

Awww HA.... I am in tears... and it is not down to hormones.. xxxx 

Butterfly, you know if you want any kind of info I would be happy to help... I know I didn't try embryo donation, but I reckon ED comes almost close. xxx

Dwrgi my darling! What is in your mind for your next try? x

Welcome Kiwi... Dwrgi knows loads about IVF... unlike me who is a dufus! I would def recommend Wellman for your OH and Pregnacare preconception. I would also ask to be prescribed high dose folic acid 5mg as there is some evidence that it can help conception. 

Hey LadyH! How are you feeling?

DrH please please do not obsess about the lines... take one test... get a BFP and then do not test again unless you absolutely have to! That is my advice lol

Purps hope you are doing OK....xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Only time for a quickie as Halloween is in T-40mins & I have no candy yet :shock: Will catch up later, but...

Pad -

Spoiler
:yipee::yipee::yipee: :wohoo:wohoo:wohoo: So happy for you chick - just over the moon! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Kiwi - Welcome to our thread! So sorry you find yourself here, but we will try to help you in whatever way we can. These girls are truly FAB & caring girls...:flower:

To everyone:

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::lolly::lolly::lolly::lolly::change::change::change:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Dwrgi said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Pad-
> 
> Spoiler
> Really delighted with you for your news!! You must be over the moon, and you so deserve it after everything that you have been through. Huge :hugs: and congrats to you lovely, :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Purps-sorry to hear that your father couldn't get scanned, but sounds like their doing the right thing as far as he is concerned. You must be so worried. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely!
> 
> Dr H-a line is a line is a line, however dark it is. Dark blood is old blood and I bet you a million kangaroos that it is implantation spotting. Try not to worry lovely! I have a good feeling about this! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Welcome to Kiwi (can we shorten it to Kiwi???:shrug:)-I so share your pain after getting a low amh result myself. It is the kick in the bollo** you do not need. If I was you, I'd go straight for IVF and not even bother with IUI. The reason I say this is that with each stimming procedure, the ovarian reserve is depleted, and you want to keep what you have, as much as you can. However, it's not just the quantity of eggs left that cause concern, but the thinking is that the lower the amh, the 'older' the eggs are. So, you need to look at supplements to improve the quality of the eggs, and you can do this with omega 3s, Royal Jelly, CoQ10, and DHEA (which is THE biggie for you). They will take three months to take effect, so the quicker you can start taking these, the better. I assume that you are on a pregnacare type vitamin too, and that your partner is on a male version-Wellman Conception comes highly recommended. Good luck to you and don't lose heart! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Big loves to everybody!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


WOW thank you so much girls for the lovely welcome. :hugs:

I am on pregnacare and have been for about 2yrs :) I also take 2000mg of EPO usually only day 1 to ovulation (which I found on some website that it was recommened). I have been on EPO for about 3mths so do you think I should continue taking that everyday now? I am a chemist so can get my hands on 5mg folic acid if you think this will help? Will check out DHEA tomorrow :)


----------



## nessaw

welcome kiwi.

pad x


----------



## Dwrgi

kiwipauagirl said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> Pad-
> 
> Spoiler
> Really delighted with you for your news!! You must be over the moon, and you so deserve it after everything that you have been through. Huge :hugs: and congrats to you lovely, :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Purps-sorry to hear that your father couldn't get scanned, but sounds like their doing the right thing as far as he is concerned. You must be so worried. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely!
> 
> Dr H-a line is a line is a line, however dark it is. Dark blood is old blood and I bet you a million kangaroos that it is implantation spotting. Try not to worry lovely! I have a good feeling about this! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Welcome to Kiwi (can we shorten it to Kiwi???:shrug:)-I so share your pain after getting a low amh result myself. It is the kick in the bollo** you do not need. If I was you, I'd go straight for IVF and not even bother with IUI. The reason I say this is that with each stimming procedure, the ovarian reserve is depleted, and you want to keep what you have, as much as you can. However, it's not just the quantity of eggs left that cause concern, but the thinking is that the lower the amh, the 'older' the eggs are. So, you need to look at supplements to improve the quality of the eggs, and you can do this with omega 3s, Royal Jelly, CoQ10, and DHEA (which is THE biggie for you). They will take three months to take effect, so the quicker you can start taking these, the better. I assume that you are on a pregnacare type vitamin too, and that your partner is on a male version-Wellman Conception comes highly recommended. Good luck to you and don't lose heart! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Big loves to everybody!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> WOW thank you so much girls for the lovely welcome. :hugs:
> 
> I am on pregnacare and have been for about 2yrs :) I also take 2000mg of EPO usually only day 1 to ovulation (which I found on some website that it was recommened). I have been on EPO for about 3mths so do you think I should continue taking that everyday now? I am a chemist so can get my hands on 5mg folic acid if you think this will help? Will check out DHEA tomorrow :)Click to expand...

EPO is good for CM too so I should think you need to stick with this. If you're looking into DHEA, go for the MICRONISED kind as you will have fewer side effects (I had dreadful bacne when I went for a non-micronised type, lasted for the entire duration that I took the blasted things). I would recommend PURE DHEA but you will have to get this from the USA, unless you know of some influential chemists :muaha::muaha::muaha:

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Wanted to update everyone.

Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer. Went to Dr.'s office on day 11 after transfer. Did a Pregnancy test there and it was positive so I did blood work too and got the results back this morning! Beta HCG level was 102(on 11th day). Finally after 8yrs of trying a solid BFP! I know it's still a long road to go but just getting over this bridge was great.

Thank you everyone for your support on here. I am really grateful and hope I have helped some of you in return as well.


----------



## Lady H

Want2

Spoiler
congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Hi kiwi! :hi: the ladies here are fab and very knowledgable! So you'll be able to get loads of information without needing to venture to dr google xx


----------



## purplelou

Want2 


Spoiler
That's wonderful chick! Huge congratulations :yipee: :yipee::yipee:


----------



## want2conceive

Welcome Kiwi!

Purple- how is your father doing?


----------



## purplelou

Want2 he is poorly but hanging in there, thank you for asking :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

purplelou said:


> Want2 he is poorly but hanging in there, thank you for asking :hugs:

Oh purple. Hope he improves soon Hun. Lots of :hugs: to you!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Want 2 - wow massive congrats. When U say after transfer what does that mean?


----------



## want2conceive

kiwipauagirl said:


> Want 2 - wow massive congrats. When U say after transfer what does that mean?

Thanks Kiwi. We did IVF(2nd attempt) and transfered the embryos 13days ago.


----------



## owl35

:hi: and welcome kiwi

want2 -

Spoiler
congratulations - so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

owl35 said:


> :hi: and welcome kiwi
> 
> want2 -
> 
> Spoiler
> congratulations - so happy for you! :happydance:

Thank you so much owl! Hoping my baby dust spreads to all of you on here!
:dust:


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies!!

Pad -

Spoiler
YAHOO!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy to hear that your scan went well... I'm sure the results tomorrow will be just fine too.... Little Padiva is a fighter - and spunky just like her Mom!!:thumbup: :hugs::kiss:

Dr. H-

Spoiler
as the other ladies said - you will be fine... as long as it's not total red blood I think it's fine.... So happy for you !!:happydance:

Want 2 conceive

Spoiler
- I am really happy for you :happydance:!!! Congrats!!:dohh::dohh: I needed to hear that good news as I'm going for ER tomorrow... and I've been trying for 10 years... Happy & healthy 9 months !!:hugs:

Purps - I just wrote in your journal too... You are such a great daughter!!:thumbup: I hope your Dad is well enough soon to do the scan and sounds like Purplette is helping you spend time with your mom and dad right now.:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Kiwi - welcome to the best thread!!! good luck with the supplements - However be careful with DHEA if you decide to take it -make sure you are tested for your level first as it can be really harmful to take if your levels are not low. I used it for 9 months last year (it generally takes about 4-6 months to improve things) I did have side-effects including the 'back-ne" that Dwrgi mentioned, plus bloating and sometimes cramping after ovulation I think.

AFM - I know I'm forgetting tons here - but haven't been feeling well today after acupuncture and I've missed so much sleep in the past week so I need to get to bed.... Will try to update tomorrow afternoon/evening as my ER is at Noon.

Hello and hugs to all!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## want2conceive

dashka said:


> Want 2 conceive
> 
> Spoiler
> - I am really happy for you :happydance:!!! Congrats!!:dohh::dohh: I needed to hear that good news as I'm going for ER tomorrow... and I've been trying for 10 years... Happy & healthy 9 months !!:hugs:

Thanks Dash. Don't ever give up hope! 

Some tips during your IVF. Stay calm and relaxed during your process. And stay stress free. Don't worry about anything, even little things that can make you tick just let them go and stay relaxed and zen. I'm convinced that being stress free improves our chances at a successful IVF.

Also, some extra baby dust will help too!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dashka

want2conceive said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Want 2 conceive
> 
> Spoiler
> - I am really happy for you :happydance:!!! Congrats!!:dohh::dohh: I needed to hear that good news as I'm going for ER tomorrow... and I've been trying for 10 years... Happy & healthy 9 months !!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dash. Don't ever give up hope!
> 
> Some tips during your IVF. Stay calm and relaxed during your process. And stay stress free. Don't worry about anything, even little things that can make you tick just let them go and stay relaxed and zen. I'm convinced that being stress free improves our chances at a successful IVF.
> 
> Also, some extra baby dust will help too!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

thanks very much - I know I'm still up and should be in bed! It is true about stress levels and every is telling me to relax - but it's a little hard because I have a 3.5 yr old adopted daughter (AD) who is going through her 'trying' 3's... But I'm trying! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

want2- x


----------



## La Bergere

Want2 - Wow!!!!! You must be over the moon!
So, so pleased for you! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Want 2 are stoked for you.. what a great story.. between you and pad, there is a chance for all of us... and there are heroic stories happening here every day from DE to IUIs to having lots and lots of BD even in storms without power, when you can't be bothered and late at night!!!!!!

(we definitely got pregnant using the SMEP - I can't believe that we missed O as OH was away and still got up the duff! I reckon that we should all try it!)

Just so you all know bleeding has settled. Still late :)

Pad so stoked for you.. the padiva - I love it.
Purps - your dad will so need to hold purpette and have big cuddles - are you birthing in his hospital? That would be awesome..... I hope he gets better soon... 
Dash - Was the trigger all good? I don't know how you do it, AD, getting up early to go to the subway and clinic, the butt shots, dealing with the three year old tantrums - one or two more weeks girlfriend and can you believe the baby dust around here - its more like a smoke machine filling the room, you can't see two feet infront.... (take note girls - you are next! you have been warned. 
Dwrgi - you are so great! I swear what you don't know about fertility isn't worth knowing! I'm going to start megafolate 4mg on top of my elevit just in case. 
Owl - good luck!
Neesaw and Lady - great to hear all is well.

HA - I loved your comment. We all get it. we are here for you as much as you need us, new and old ladies alike! 

Kiwi Welcome ;)


----------



## cc1975

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread but I was trying to concieve aged 37 and was having recurrant miscarriages, I finally got a sticky bean and am now 17 weeks :happydance:
I had purchased a box of Clearblue Digital Ovulation Tests and have 14 tests left which don't go out of date until 12/2013. The pack comes with the clearblue happy fave indicator stick too.
I also have 7 HPT One step test strips 10 iu/ml exp 2014.

I'd hate to have them wasted considering how much they cost and so if anyone on here is happy to post me a cheque to cover postage and packaging I will happily pass them on for someone to hopefully get my luck.

If you are interested or know someone that is then private message me and I am happy to post. 

Baby dust to you all:dust:


----------



## want2conceive

nessaw said:


> want2- x




La Bergere said:


> Want2 - Wow!!!!! You must be over the moon!
> So, so pleased for you! :happydance::happydance::hugs:

I've done 100 laps around it actually. :happydance:



dashka said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashka said:
> 
> 
> Want 2 conceive
> 
> Spoiler
> - I am really happy for you :happydance:!!! Congrats!!:dohh::dohh: I needed to hear that good news as I'm going for ER tomorrow... and I've been trying for 10 years... Happy & healthy 9 months !!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dash. Don't ever give up hope!
> 
> Some tips during your IVF. Stay calm and relaxed during your process. And stay stress free. Don't worry about anything, even little things that can make you tick just let them go and stay relaxed and zen. I'm convinced that being stress free improves our chances at a successful IVF.
> 
> Also, some extra baby dust will help too!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks very much - I know I'm still up and should be in bed! It is true about stress levels and every is telling me to relax - but it's a little hard because I have a 3.5 yr old adopted daughter (AD) who is going through her 'trying' 3's... But I'm trying! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Always time to get pregnant!



drhouse said:


> Want 2 are stoked for you.. what a great story.. between you and pad, there is a chance for all of us... and there are heroic stories happening here every day from DE to IUIs to having lots and lots of BD even in storms without power, when you can't be bothered and


Thanks! Didn't even see Pads announcement! Congrat's Pad, when did you find out?


----------



## smallhelen

Any room for a newbie on this thread? :)
I've been lurking for a while now, and posting elsewhere, but it seems that this is turning into a lucky place to be!
We've been TTC since August, and I'm currently 5 dpo, so am just hanging around and keeping everything crossed. It's been so lovely reading all the recent good news on here! Hope some of it rubs off!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

smallhelen - Hello and welcome to the thread. :) I'm currently on 4 DPO so lets hang together. LOL!

purps - Hope your dad will get his scan soon. Lots of positive vibes to him! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DrH - don't worry too much, you'll be fine :D

xoxo to everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

welcome smallhelen.x


----------



## owl35

:hi: and welcome smallhelen. I'm 5dpiui today so if you don't mind I'll hang with you and green if that's ok :haha:

dash - thinking about you and hoping they got lots and lots of good eggies out of you! Fingers crossed!

What's up ladies? I hope you are all doing well. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Welcome small Helen! :flower:

DrH oh so glad the bleeding has stopped! Sending you sticky :dust:

Huge loves, :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone else xxx 

Nothing much from me today, very tired between hospital visits, taking mum here and there etc, honestly..I have the bestest dh in the whole world, I would be completely lost without him!
Dad is about the same, still hoping that the scan might be done soon, it depends if they can give him enough oxygen to get him to the scan department, brought the scan etc, because the cylinders apparently don't deliver enough concentration!
So keep all your fingers crossed.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls.

First question what is smep?? I have never quite figured that one out. 
The latest with me is a little more positive then my outburst yesterday. The consultant reviewed all my notes and seeing AF arrived today we begin a short course of IVF starting tomorrow. Not 100% sure what that means I just know I have to see him first thing and my injections have changed and I start tomorrow evening. He said I will have to have a day off work for egg collection but we are good to go. 

When they take the eggs do they fertilise them and put them back into u on the same day? Or is that another procedure? I had just got my head around an IUI that I never prepared for IVF which is provably a good thing as I won't be stressing if I had a chance to google it all. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. It is brutal weather here in Ireland. Storming, dark, hailstones yuck winter is here


----------



## want2conceive

Nessaw - how did you get that counter comparing embryo sizes at different weeks? Went to that site but couldn't find it?

Smallhelen - welcome SH. Always room for more.

Purple - hope your dad is better and hope his scan goes ok too.

Dash - hoping you have good news for us soon Dash! Keep us updated as we are all sending you positive vibes and baby dust. :dust:


----------



## want2conceive

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> First question what is smep?? I have never quite figured that one out.
> The latest with me is a little more positive then my outburst yesterday. The consultant reviewed all my notes and seeing AF arrived today we begin a short course of IVF starting tomorrow. Not 100% sure what that means I just know I have to see him first thing and my injections have changed and I start tomorrow evening. He said I will have to have a day off work for egg collection but we are good to go.
> 
> When they take the eggs do they fertilise them and put them back into u on the same day? Or is that another procedure? I had just got my head around an IUI that I never prepared for IVF which is provably a good thing as I won't be stressing if I had a chance to google it all.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. It is brutal weather here in Ireland. Storming, dark, hailstones yuck winter is here

Not sure what smep is?

I can tell you though that it will be anywhere from the 3rd day to the 5th day after egg retrieval before the embryo transfer. It just depends how fast they develop. It's never same day though. Earliest would be 3rd day after ER.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow it got busy on here!

Welcome kiwi :hi: yes, only take the EPO from day 1 to O :thumbup: DHEA and CoQ10 really sound like the best things for egg quality like dwrgi said. SMEP is sperm meets egg plan (or something similar) where you basically have :sex: every other day 

and welcome small :hi: or should it be helen :haha: - you should know, if you have been lurking that your name has to be shortened when you join this thread :haha: 

Good luck to you both :flower:

Want2


Spoiler
Massive congrats hon, it must be such a relief and an excitement to get a BFP after 8 years :cloud9: I bet you thought it would never happen. Very happy for you :happydance::happydance:

pad, yes ED is going to be very similar to DE I reckon - the meds will likely be the same - that is one thing that I don't know much about. I'm not sure if I will be capable of injecting myself :wacko: but I guess we all just do what we have to. Can you tell me what meds you had to do? You can PM me if that is easier :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Dash  HUGE good luck to you today! Hope that everything goes great. Sending Sandy-size amounts of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way!!!

Lil  Hows the TWW going? :wacko: Glad to hear Sandy mostly missed you and yours. Somehow I'm not surprised that you're the go-to information source for your family! Btw, my doctorate is in social worksomeones gotta teach all those MSWs running around! 

HA  the farting rainbows line was the funniest thing Id seen in days. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thanks for the good laugh, as it helps me cope with the frustration and emotion from all this crap. I had a raw day yesterday, partly because one of the women here who knows I mc'ed asked for a update. Glad she asked, but I cry whenever I talk about it, still.) A couple of hours later a different co-worker I barely know came into my office for the sole purpose of showing off her newborn's Halloween costume. :grr: She had no idea, so I don't blame her, but I had to shut the door for a little cry after she left. :cry: So, yeah. No rainbow farts here. 

Dr. H 

Spoiler
Sooooooooooooooooo glad to hear everything is looking good! :thumbup: As others have said, a bit of spotting is meaningless, as Im sure you know well! I'm sending you superglue sticky thoughts!

Pad  

Spoiler
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
That is all I have to say on that. :haha:

PurpsGlad to hear your Dad is at least stable. Hope his testing goes well. Looking at your journal Im guessing Purplette is coming soon! :happydance: !!!!!

Hi Kiwi, and welcome! :hi: Sorry to hear about the AMH test results. :cry: Ive never had those done, so I cant offer any advice. Have you heard yet what the docs plan to do? :hugs:

Lady H 

Spoiler
Ooooooooh, almost through 1st trimester!!!! How are you feeling? :happydance:

Nessaw

Spoiler
Hows it going for you? Any scans lately?

Dwrgi  I scanned through your journal. Im not sure Im 100% sure Im following the convo, but if you have a way to get sperm donated from Antonio Banderas, Ill need to hear about that ASAP. My OH never needs to know.

That IS what you were talking about, right? :haha:

Want2

Spoiler
WOW!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Owl, how are you feeling? TWW going well? 

La Berg, nice temp rise after O! :thumbup: Do you think you timed :sex: well? Hope you caught the eggy!

Hi CC, thanks for the encouragement! :hi:I dont use OPKs, but hopefully someone else will want them. 

Helen, welcome! :hi: 

Who am I missing? How's Chicken? And Moon, darlin', how are you holding up?

Nothing new for me, I'm afraid. I guess I'm in a TWW, so I should get the :witch: in about 10/12 days. Then I'll FINALLY be back to square one! I did also figure out how to combine FF charts, in spite of bleeding, so for your entertainment, allow me to present an artwork entitled, I Confuse Fertility Friend:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3da656/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoa--I posted and then got three emails about cross-posting :wacko:

What the heck is the difference between ED and DE?!

And SMEP is here:
https://www.smep.org/

Kiwi, glad things are looking better!


----------



## Butterfly67

pbl_ge said:


> Whoa--I posted and then got three emails about cross-posting :wacko:
> 
> What the heck is the difference between ED and DE?!
> 
> And SMEP is here:
> https://www.smep.org/
> 
> Kiwi, glad things are looking better!

You get emails about cross posting? :dohh::haha:

ED is egg donation where you get the eggs then your partner fertilises them and DE is donor embryos where you get the whole shebang all knocked up already but frozen - you just defrost them and shove them in the oven (technically speaking obviously) :haha::haha: As I don't have a partner I'm hopefully going for embryo donation (and it is cheaper :haha:) :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovelies, I love the idea that this thread is getting lucky, we are due! Such a long dry spell we had but I reckon Lils reiki thingy is finally kicking in. :thumbup:

AFM

Spoiler
scan day tomorrow, I feel fine at the moment. Still sore BB's but that's all really. I'll say Hi to the bean tomorrow when I see it from you all! :winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

Want2
YAYAYYAYAYAY! Many congrats hun!

Dash... just know I am thinking and wishing and hoping sooooo hard for you tomorrow!! 

Lils - happy Halloween chick!! xx

Dwrgi chick... you are a mine of info! Hope you are well x

Purps am hoping Dad rallys and gets his scan xx How is Purpette doing?

Owl how are you doing post IUI

Kiwi my Consultant said there has been research that indicates high dose folic acid 5mg can aid conception... give it a try... takes 3 months to get going! 

Butterfly... lemme dig out my meds list... I know I had to go on the pills from AF so they could time everything right with the donor. I also had a scan to check the lining of my womb. I was on Buserelin injections, prognova, cyclogest plus all the other crap I was on... folic acid (3 months prior), aspirin, fragmin... I can email you my schedule so you can see the timescales a doseages.... PM your email addy chick. Can I also let you into a secret... ASDA do not charge a profit for IVF drugs and they were def the cheapest I found x

Good luck for tomorrow LadyH!

Pbl I always confused FF too!

Welcome Small!

Hey Green, Chicken, Moon, Mirium, HA xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi All sorry for the very short post It is snot city here so I'm off to bed with hot lemon and honey.

Congrats to those of you with great news (I will comment individually when i feel human again)

Hi to the newbies you have found the best thread on B&B. Welcome.

Dash sending your dad healthy vibes.

AFM - Off for my second lot of blood tests tomorrow then FX FS referral. XXX

Sorry for bad post promise it will be better next time.


----------



## drhouse

pbl_ge said:


> Whoa--I posted and then got three emails about cross-posting :wacko:
> 
> What the heck is the difference between ED and DE?!
> 
> And SMEP is here:
> https://www.smep.org/
> 
> Kiwi, glad things are looking better!

Ha ha ha try


https://spermmeetseggplan.com/ as the other link is experimental psychology:flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

chickenchaser said:


> Hi All sorry for the very short post It is snot city here so I'm off to bed with hot lemon and honey.
> 
> Congrats to those of you with great news (I will comment individually when i feel human again)
> 
> Hi to the newbies you have found the best thread on B&B. Welcome.
> 
> Dash sending your dad healthy vibes.
> 
> AFM - Off for my second lot of blood tests tomorrow then FX FS referral. XXX
> 
> Sorry for bad post promise it will be better next time.

Feel better chicken! Perhaps some vegetable soup, as chicken soup might be cannibalism....


----------



## pbl_ge

drhouse said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Whoa--I posted and then got three emails about cross-posting :wacko:
> 
> What the heck is the difference between ED and DE?!
> 
> And SMEP is here:
> https://www.smep.org/
> 
> Kiwi, glad things are looking better!
> 
> Ha ha ha try
> 
> 
> https://spermmeetseggplan.com/ as the other link is experimental psychology:flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl::rofl:

I'm sooooooooooooo tired I didn't even check. And now I have to go teach a night class........


----------



## drhouse

More info

Here is your to-do list for the Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP). You should decide to try SMEP within the first week of a new cycle. To get started, you may want to buy a nice calendar or print a calendar page from the internet. The first week of your cycle you will relax and get prepared. After that, it&#8217;s go time!

Cycle days 1-7
&#9632;CD1 is your first day of full flow
&#9632;Stock up on Ovulation Predictor Kits (OPKs)
&#9632;Stock up on Pregnancy Tests
&#9632;Mark start dates on your calendar: &#9632;CD8 = BD (&#8220;Baby Dance&#8221;/have intercourse/&#8221;try&#8221;) every other day until you receive a positive OPK (+OPK)
&#9632;CD10 daily OPK tests


Cycle day 8
&#9632;BD, and plan to BD every other day until +OPK

Cycle day 10
&#9632;Start daily OPK testing until OPK turns positive

+OPK day
&#9632;BD today, tomorrow, and the next day.
&#9632;Skip a day and BD one more time.
&#9632;Mark test day on your calendar: +OPK day + 15 = test day
&#9632;If OPK never turns positive, BD every other day until your period (AF or &#8220;Aunt Flo/Flow&#8221;) arrives or until CD35

Test day (or CD35)
&#9632;If AF has not arrived, take a home pregnancy test
&#9632;First morning urine (FMU) does not always yield the best results, you may wish to try with your second morning urine (SMU) or an afternoon test after a 3-4 hour hold (no liquids)
&#9632;Got a BFP (big fat positive)? Share your success story!


----------



## nessaw

want2

Spoiler
click on someone elses ticker.under tools click due date calculator.under tools on left click personalised tickers and then u can choose which one u want and put ur dates in.x


----------



## nessaw

get well soon chicken.x


----------



## Maddy40

:hi: Kiwi...we seem to run into each other everywhere around here :)


----------



## want2conceive

nessaw said:


> want2
> 
> Spoiler
> click on someone elses ticker.under tools click due date calculator.under tools on left click personalised tickers and then u can choose which one u want and put ur dates in.x

Thanks, will check it out later today.



Chicken - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies!

I'm going by memory here....

SmallHelen - welcome to the best thread!:thumbup:

Kiwi - did you say you are starting IVF?? Good luck to you!!!:thumbup:

BF - re: injecting yourself - if you can get past the first one - it is really not that bad...:thumbup::hugs: Good luck and we'll be here for you!

Pad - did you find out the other results on your test yet?:hugs:

Lady H - good luck on scan! is it today?:thumbup:

Chicken - hope you feel better:hugs: and good luck re: app't:thumbup:

Purps - praying for you and your Dad:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Lils - yes I agree with what Lady H said - your reiki vibes are definitely working on here!! :thumbup:Your chart is still looking great.... Sorry haven't had a chance to reply to your email -but I am thinking about you and praying this is your month!:hugs::kiss:

Dr H - thanks for explaining SMEP :thumbup:- I had no idea what the acronym was...
I think in my case though (after trying for 10 yrs) it has to be more than sperm meeting egg... I'm hoping that IVF solves it or at least we get some answers on why it's not working.... Still so happy for you!!!:thumbup: so what's happening with the wedding now?

Pebble, Greenleaf, Dwrgi, Owl, Mirium, HA, Kismet and everyone else I'm forgetting - :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - had ER yesterday and they got 9 eggs!:thumbup: By coincidence that is my favourite and lucky number... so [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; We find out today re: if and how many fertilize.... and then if all goes well the transfer will be Sunday. We are doing ICSI so hopefully that will make a difference.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh dashka I'm glad that 9 is your fav number :happydance: it's one of my faves too as it is 3 squared and I like squared numbers and it is the square of a prime number plus it is odd and odd numbers are better :rofl: ok my number obsession is coming out now :blush::haha:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls :hi:

Well today is the day. Hit my higher strength drugs to begin injections for IVF tonight. I am doing a short course (didn't know there was such a thing) but tonight and tomorrow 1 injection then increase to 2 a night with a whole another bag of goodies for a later date. If all goes to an they are looking at egg removal in 2 wks . Still can't get my head around it as two days ago I was having an IUI. So let's begin I guess..... 

Hope u are all keeping well. 

Maddy- we are meant to be mates after all these sites :) lol


----------



## Dwrgi

Dashka-that is BRILLIANT news, I am so chuffed for you! Let's hope you get a call filled with good news very very soon! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kiwi-I am so pleased that you opted for IVF, it really is the best option for people with low amh. Will you be on the 'max' dose, once you're on two a day?? Short protocol is what they use with low amhers. Not sure why. Good luck!

Love to all, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh, and Kiwi, I forgot my usual lecture. You need to focus on eating primarily proteins whilst stimming, and at least 2 litres of water per day. Plant based proteins are best (beans, nuts, lentils, etc.) but animal proteins are good too. You need to aim for about 65g of proteins per day. This is good for egg quality! You will also need to buy air freshener!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dashka

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Well today is the day. Hit my higher strength drugs to begin injections for IVF tonight. I am doing a short course (didn't know there was such a thing) but tonight and tomorrow 1 injection then increase to 2 a night with a whole another bag of goodies for a later date. If all goes to an they are looking at egg removal in 2 wks . Still can't get my head around it as two days ago I was having an IUI. So let's begin I guess.....
> 
> Hope u are all keeping well.
> 
> Maddy- we are meant to be mates after all these sites :) lol

Oh so exciting Kiwi!! - I know it is all reallly scary right now -but at least with the short protocol it won't drag on.... I did the long protocol with b/c first and then Lupron before the stims. Let us know if you have any questions! Try to schedule some time off when you have the ER and transfer (and especially for after transfer - as you'll need to take it easy and not lift or get stressed)... I have transfer Sunday and will be off for 4 days after that. I've also been off since day before retrieval -came in handy to get acupuncture done - another good suggestion - which studies have shown really increases chances for IVF success. (I'm also going day before and day after transfer).


----------



## want2conceive

Dash - 9 is a great number. Keep us updated today and on transfer day. Good luck hun.

Kiwi - If you haven't already, start taking prenatal vitamins. It will help with keeping your baby making parts as healthy as possible giving you a better chance at sticking.

Lots of baby dust to both of you!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lady H

In a waiting room with a rapidly filling bladder..!


----------



## purplelou

Lady H said:


> In a waiting room with a rapidly filling bladder..!

Ohh hurry scan people...I am excited!!


----------



## purplelou

Chicken..get well soon hun xxx

Pad...any news at all?? Big :hugs:

Kiwi ...good luck with ivf...it all seems very complicated, but some of the ladies here will be able to advise/answer questions!

Dashka ...9 is a lovely juicy number!! Waiting on my seat edge to find out how they did over night!

Everyone else...:hi: and big :hugs: to you all, hope everyone is enjoying their Friday?! Wishing you all a fab weekend!


----------



## dashka

Lady H said:


> In a waiting room with a rapidly filling bladder..!

hate that!!! Good luck!!! can't wait to hear!:thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

Lady H said:


> In a waiting room with a rapidly filling bladder..!

Lol 



purplelou said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> In a waiting room with a rapidly filling bladder..!
> 
> Ohh hurry scan people...I am excited!!Click to expand...

Yeah, let's hear that good news ladies!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> In a waiting room with a rapidly filling bladder..!

Good luck! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

9 week scan showed 5 week empty sac.off to the gp to see whats next.


----------



## pbl_ge

nessaw said:


> 9 week scan showed 5 week empty sac.off to the gp to see whats next.

Oh my god, noooooooooooo!!!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm so, so sorry to hear that, nessaw.


----------



## moondust7

Nessaw - oh no - could it just be that maybe it's just early and it's very small? You only just reached 9 weeks. I'm so, so sorry. I hope you have some answers soon and I hope you're ok. Lots of love.


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> 9 week scan showed 5 week empty sac.off to the gp to see whats next.

I'm so very, very sorry Ness, you must be devastated. This is just beyond cruel. We are all here for you lovely, sending huge love and hugs, A:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## La Bergere

dashka said:


> Hi ladies!
> AFM - had ER yesterday and they got 9 eggs!:thumbup: By coincidence that is my favourite and lucky number... so [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; We find out today re: if and how many fertilize.... and then if all goes well the transfer will be Sunday. We are doing ICSI so hopefully that will make a difference.

Dashka -Lucky 9! My fingers are crossed for you!
BTW - it never ceases to amaze me all of the scientific magic than can happen these days. You're talking about it as if its such a normal thing that you do every day and its really quite amazing what they do isn't it?
Sorry, I'm bit overawed with thinking about it. I best make myself a cuppa and google my 4dpo symptoms... LOL!

AFM -Have a lovely weekend ladies. It's firework/Bonfire/Guy Fawkes night this weekend. (well its on Monday, but most of the festivities happen over the weekend) My favourite time of year! Yay!


----------



## La Bergere

nessaw said:


> 9 week scan showed 5 week empty sac.off to the gp to see whats next.

Oh...I'm so sorry to hear that. Could it just be too early?
Thinking of you. That must have been so hard. :hug:


----------



## Lady H

Oh Ness, so sorry Hun, I hope all works out ok xxx

AFM

Spoiler
all went well, baby was moving so much it took him ages to get the measures. I won't post a pic in light of Nessaw's news, but if you click journal link on my signature the is one on there. :hugs: Ladies


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - I've been reading the posts but have gotten behind in replying. My emotions have been very up and down - half a day I'm very sad, and the other half I start to feel a tiny bit better and even a little hopeful. 

Want2 -

Spoiler
Ooooo congrats!!!! You must be ecstatic!!! After so many years, it is very well deserved and I am so so happy for you! H&H 9 months! :happydance:!
 
Dash - 9 eggies?!?!!! Oh that's wonderful!!! And the fact that it's your favorite number is a very good sign!! So glad you're resting and being kind to yourself!! :thumbup:

Pebble - sorry you had to wait out this week, but I definitely think you did the right thing!! Hope you're enjoying some vino! I might have some for the first time this weekend. 

Happy Auntie - I'm definitely not farting rainbows right now. LOLOLOL!! Hope you're doing well. 

Butterfly - thanks for letting me know how to change the thread title. I don't think I would have figured that out!! 

Pad -

Spoiler
so happy things are going well!! Just like a girly to not want to pose for the picture!! :cloud9:
 
Purps - it sounds like things are really progressing. Hope you and dad have a great day today!!

Lils - hope you caught up on sleep from text duty!! Loved your Halloween spoiler pic - that cracked me up. FX on your TWW!!! :dust:

Chicken - hope you're getting some rest and feel better soon. That snot monster has been attacking everyone these days. Hope your tests went well - it will be great to have the results and have a plan going forward!!

Dwrgi - so how do you pronounce dwrgi? I kindof think of it as "da-were-gee"??? 

DrHouse -

Spoiler
so glad to see you so happy!!! H&H 9 months!!
Owl - hope the TWW is going well. Lots of :dust:

Kiwi - all the best luck and wishes for your IVF coming up!! And you're right - it's good it's happening so fast... no time to stress too much!!

LadyH -

Spoiler
looking forward to hearing how the scan went!!
 
Nessaw - thinking of you and sending prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Smallhelen, Greenleaf, Maddy, LaBergere!

AFM - I have an appleseed sitting on my computer (had it there before the m/c happened so I could see how big the baby was getting). This week I picked it up and was going to move it to my desk drawer, but that made me start crying - I can't throw it out, so I decided to just leave it out on my computer so I could see it and that makes me feel better. I've still been pretty sad this week but am starting to feel more accepting. I did make the buckwheat farinetta muffins... and... they are DISGUSTING!!! LOL!! The buckwheat bran is really bitter tasting. But I'll still eat them b/c they have some crazy-good health benefits, and the flour was expensive. Last night I was also super hungry, craving sweets, and was all over DH (which he loved)... so I'm wondering if that means I'm ovulating. I hope so, so I can just get AF and move on to the next cycle. On Monday I have to go for another blood test to check HCG levels. I hope they're down to zero, but I'm kindof dreading the test b/c I'm sure it will make me sad again. Hope you all have a great weekend. DH and I are going to hear the LA Philharmonic orchestra on Sunday afternoon, so that should be fun.


----------



## purplelou

Moon, here is a massive armful of the biggest hugs ever, just for you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Nessaw - I'm so sorry hun - I hope that doesn't mean what I think....:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:

Lady H -

Spoiler
glad your scan went well !:thumbup:
Moon - appleseed story :cry::cry:

AFM -

Spoiler
got the fertilization report: Of the 9 eggs - only 5 were able to inject (ICSI) and of those *only 3 have fertilized into embryos*.... So it looks like we probably won't have any to freeze which puts more pressure on this time around. Trying to focus on the fact that we are lucky we got this far... please pray for our 3 embies to keep growing [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Lady H

Praying hard for you Dash xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Ness - I'm so sorry hun! :cry: That sounds like a blighted ovum :nope:. (BF & I both had one). I'm very sorry hun :flow:


----------



## want2conceive

nessaw said:


> 9 week scan showed 5 week empty sac.off to the gp to see whats next.

Omg nessaw, I'm so so sorry! We are all here for you Hun if you need us!


----------



## Dwrgi

Moondust-I am so sorry to read that you are so down, I am sending you loads of hugs and :kiss::kiss:, because we all know how you feel, and it is truly sh*t. Keep the apple seed for as long as it takes, forever if needs be, anything to keep you sane. 

Now, I don't know much about dropping hcg levels and post mc sex, but a lot of people that I know have got PG in the cycle immediately after an mc, so I hope that being all over your hubby means what I think it means. :winkwink:

Take care lovely, and there is no pressure on you to heal in any specific time frame. You just do what feels right, Axxxx

P.S. You pronounce Dwrgi with your teeth in, and then Doo-r-gee (with a hard 'g'). It means water dog, as Lils kiss::kiss:) explained a while back. My OH called me Dwrgi when he first saw me frolicking around in the sea, which I love. He was poncing about in the shallows, flapping his arms around, going, "Oh my lenses, my lenses!" while I was dive bombing and doing cartwheels and standing on my head in the water :haha::haha: Don't know if there's any meaning to the 'dog' bit mind! :grr::grr: 

Dash-I shall post in your journal! Three is a good number, hang on in there!! :hugs:

Lady H-

Spoiler
great news, I am so delighted for you. I am very pleased that all went well. :thumbup::thumbup:

Hey Owl, how are you lovely? I always smile when I see your avatar. :flower::flower:

Ness-still, HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs:, you take it easy. Thinking of you, Axxx

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Pebble - :rofl::rofl::rofl: Both on the SMEP thing & on the cannibalism! How funny &#8211; that was one of my first questions to chicken & we found out she&#8217;s a devout practicing cannibal, so chicken soup is all good in her book! :thumbup: And you know I never knew The Society of Multivariate Experimental Psychology existed, so thanks for that enlightenment :thumbup::haha: Ah &#8211; Dr. Pebs, beating up on MSW&#8217;s sounds like it could be great fun, no? So sorry baby costume made you :cry:. :hugs: 2WW is usually fine except this gosh-darn torture device called prog gel thats wreaking its usual havoc in the front door! :growlmad: But thanks for asking & noticing, hun :flower: Could use some :dust: if anyone wants to throw some my way as this is last cycle until 2013&#8230;? PS - That&#8217;s the longest chart I think I&#8217;ve ever seen! :shock:

Dashka &#8211; Ohhh 3 fertilized embies is plenty hun! All you need is one golden one! :hugs::kiss::friends: So are you putting back 3, then instead of 2? Hey, 3 is a lucky # too!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs: (What, you didn't have time to email whilst spread eagle during ER, what's wrong with you? :haha:) :friends: So happy for you honey!

Dwrgi &#8211; Hey lil Welsh darlin :hugs:. How did your appt go today? Will you be joining me in a :beer: (cider) or :wine: this evening? Hope you had a great week off & have an awesome weekend! :friends::hugs: Just caught your latest post as this one has taken me forever... So, I can't take my teeth out anymore whilst saying Dwrgi? :haha: Shoot, I knew i was doing it wrong... I so got a visual of you being Bo Derek, but standing on your head (in the water? Even in the waves? Forget America/Britain's Got Talent, YOU got TALENT girl!).:thumbup: :haha: Oh yeah - isn't a water dog also a seal, which is really cute & graceful?! :winkwink: :hugs: 

Pad &#8211;

Spoiler
I know we&#8217;vre been in contact on FB, but you deserve another :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :yipee::yipee::yipee: It&#8217;s official &#8211; you&#8217;ve crossed the worst hurdles, hun! I love Pink Padiva! :cloud9: (good one BF!).

Purple - :hugs: Darlin you must be exhausted after all of this. I hope you are getting good rest. Was your dad well enough for the scan today? I am hoping & wishing it all gets better soon :hugs:. 

Chicken &#8211; Good luck on the :test: today lil chick-chick! And please get rest & feel better soon!!! :hugs: Do resort to cannibalism if you must! :haha: Hmmm&#8230;.is there a crystal or aromatherapy for that? Oh - the cold not the cannibalism :haha: 


HA &#8211; glad the tree held up as those are not designed for hurricanes like palm trees are! My friends uncle (in MD) died when a tree tore his house in half & fell rt on the poor guy in front of his kids. :shock: I didn&#8217;t realize the death toll & the destruction was this bad until I turned on the news a couple days later... My God, some of its just devastating. :nope: And the 2 toddlers that got swept from their mom&#8217;s arms were found yesterday :cry:. Ok, new subject&#8230; Hope you are doing as well as can be expected, chick. :hugs:

BF &#8211; Artist, Computer Programmer, Math whiz, Tim The Toolman, Chart Aficionado, anything else you are hiding from us? :haha: For ED, great description - I think you left out what kind of seasoning to use though? :haha: (PS &#8211; I thought the same thing w/9&#8230;:blush:)

Green &#8211; Oh dear, mudslides would definitely not be good in my book either! :nope: Looks like you O&#8217;d so :dust:

DrH &#8211; So glad the bleeding has stopped! :flower: And will you answer our bloody question please? :haha: 

La Berg &#8211; I see you got your crosshairs &#8211; yay! :happydance: The 1st month is always a little nerve wracking (& seems to take forever) bc you read into every little temp dip & rise & wonder what it all means&#8230; 

Want2 &#8211;

Spoiler
Wow, 8yrs of TTC deserves a huge Congrats on your lovely BFP! :cloud9: Hoping you have a very happy & healthy 9 months, hun :flower:

SmallHelen &#8211; Welcome to you, of course there&#8217;s always room. :dust: to you too! Btw, how do you feel about Smellen? What BF says is right &#8211; long names get mangled & morph into something you may not want (like Smellen :haha:). Welcome :flower:

Owl - :dust: for 5DPIUI! 

Lady &#8211;

Spoiler
Congrats on yoru last hurdle! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :flower:

Kiwi &#8211; sounds like you have gotten all of the greatest advice! I had &#8220;low normal&#8221; category of AMH. I got it retested 6 mos later after bunches of supps (like the ones Dwrgi mentioned) & AMH is now &#8220;normal&#8221;. From .84 to 1.5 (US scale is different)&#8230; oh yeah &#8211; folate is better absorbed than folic acid to try to get that if you can :thumbup: Wow, Good luck on IVF!!!

Moon - :hugs::hugs::hugs: on appleseed. Its such a tough thing to go through hun. Good luck at your appt Monday. :hugs:. Glad you are starting to see some kind of light. But take your time & grieve how you need to grieve, hun. If you need to take a couple of months off, by all means, but it sounds like you are eager to start again. Enjoy your weekend at the symphony! Oh &#8211; thank you for saving my life. I won&#8217;t be buying, making, or eating buckwheat muffins anytime soon! I&#8217;ll go back to believing it is a character from The Little Rascals & that's all :winkwink:


OMG, it took me soooo long to catch up! So, no time for AFM, but have a great weekend, TGIF, TFIF & I will sacrifice myself tonight for you ladies :wine: (only 1 for me...worst case 2) Anybody wanna join?

:hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-already on a hair of the water dog cider and just scoffed an enormous chicken balti with pilau rice! OH had a plain naan bread. That was it! Hope you enjoy your cider and wine! As you say, TFIF!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

ness - oh no honey, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:

moon - :hugs:

dash - oh yay for three fertilized eggies :happydance: don't stress now. I'm sure they'll turn out just fabulous. :flower:

dwrgi - hello lovely! I hope you are doing well! :hugs:

mirium and grkprn - are you out there? Hope you are doing ok. 

lady -

Spoiler
happy that you have such an active little bean :happydance:

:hi: lils, purps, want2, chicken, drh and everybody else I missed :hugs:

AFM - 6dpiui. I have no symptoms other than my typical progesterone suppository side effects - which are the same as pregnancy symptoms. I've had them every month so I'm not even paying attention anymore. Whatever. I'm feeling good. And I had a glass of :wine: yesterday and I don't feel bad about it. Please don't judge. :winkwink: I hope you all have a great weekend!:hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Nessaw and Moon lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: heading your way lovely ladies. 

:hi: to everyone, I hope you all have a fab weekend... I'm about to start on the :wine: and I'll be sure to pick up the slack for those who can't :haha:

C xx

P.S. We had triplets in the ward today ALL girls!! I asked if the dad had a full head of hair, as I'm pretty sure 13 years or so from now he bloody won't!


----------



## nessaw

lady h wonderful news.pls don't hide it on my behalf.

dash 3 is the magic number!

i have to wait for another us next to confirm.possible but highly unlikely that its an issue with dates.theneither wait to miscarry naturally or take some pills.am truly gutted.thanjs for all ur kind words and thoughts.vx


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> lady h wonderful news.pls don't hide it on my behalf.
> 
> dash 3 is the magic number!
> 
> i have to wait for another us next to confirm.possible but highly unlikely that its an issue with dates.theneither wait to miscarry naturally or take some pills.am truly gutted.thanjs for all ur kind words and thoughts.vx

Nessaw - :hugs::hugs::hugs: we are here for you


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All, 

A little extra time, so I&#8217;m going to try to stay up to date! Things on this thread have been moving sooooo quickly. 

Butterfly &#8211; Thanks for clearing up ED versus DE! I was just reading through your journal about the ED. Sorry to hear about the timing of it. Xmas can really throw a wrench in things, can&#8217;t it!? We just calculated that if we managed a BFP next cycle I&#8217;d be at about 6 weeks (making certain assumptions about cycle length) when we&#8217;ve got the whole family together. After last time there is simply no way we&#8217;re telling anyone then! This wouldn&#8217;t be a problem, except that the family coming for the holidays all really enjoy wine and other lovely alcoholic beverages. If I do end up with a BFP, I&#8217;ll be doing some serious fake drinking while I pour beverages into the plants. (Note to self: will need to buy more plants.) 

Anyway, a little trip to Spain to pick up some zygotes sounds lovely!!! (Is there a shopping emoticon here?!! Or at least one for the oven?) Beautiful new avatar, btw!

And I&#8217;m so glad I&#8217;m not the only nerd on this thread. :fool:

Lady H &#8211; 

Spoiler
So glad your scan went well! Cute little alien pic in your journal! :baby:

Dash, 

Spoiler
3 eggies sounds great! Since it&#8217;s the square root of 9, I&#8217;m betting on mystical, mathematical magic! Who knows? You might even end up with :baby: :baby: :baby:. Wouldn&#8217;t that be a kick in the pants!

Dwrgi, ummmmmm&#8230;.is there a particular air freshener you recommend? Cuz we might need that, since that&#8217;s our every-day diet. :haha: And what a lovely story about your nickname! 

Kiwi, good luck!!!!! 

Moon, I can&#8217;t believe you made it this far with no delicious :wine:! That was the very first thing I did once the heavy bleeding started. And I hear you with the appleseed. I still haven&#8217;t figured out what I&#8217;m doing with the (analog) journal I started, and similar little memorabilia. :cry: :cry: It takes time, I guess. But if I were you I think I&#8217;d be keeping that appleseed for the rest of my life. Are you a tattoo person? I&#8217;m not, but some of the lovely ladies here on BnB got tattoos for their lost little ones that I just loved. Like this: https://slcurwin.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/darla-done.jpg
I just think those are so sweet. 

Also, I definitely have indications that I&#8217;m a bit more hormonally fertile right now&#8212;GOBS of EWCM this cycle, so I&#8217;m a believer in the theory that a m/c can increase chances of conception! 

Lils&#8212;plenty of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you!!!!! And let&#8217;s stay away from the stories about deaths of children. That one about the two boys swept out to sea made me hyperventilate the first time I hear it. 

Purps, any news on either front? 

Owl, I support your use of a little :wine:!!! You&#8217;ve probably heard the recent research that light amounts of drinking have no effect of the fetus. I&#8217;m not advocating anyone test that, but I definitely think a teensy bit in the TWW is A-OK! And I hope you get terrible, knock-you-out fatigue and horrible nausea soon!!!! :haha: 

Hi, Tiger! :hi:

And Nessaw, :hugs: We&#8217;ll hold out hope for you that the dates were wrong. [-o&lt; I don&#8217;t know what pills they would give you, but I can attest that methotrexate option isn&#8217;t too bad. Frankly, I wish I'd taken a medical intervention sooner, as it doesn't help when the limbo drags on and on and on.... Big, huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you.

Hoping to take my OH out for a date night this weekend. Just between us girls, our romantic life has been pretty dead these past few weeks. :blush: For a long time I just felt too awful physically and mentally, and then I was scared about another ectopic! Hoping that a nice romantic dinner somewhere will jumpstart the romance. :serenade:

Hi to all I'm missing!!! :hi: :hi: :hi: Have a great weekend!


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks Lils!


----------



## smallhelen

Nessaw - don't know what I can say, but am sending prayers and hugs to you.
:hugs: [-o&lt;

Lils - hmmm, Smellen?? not sure about that one :laugh2: But I do answer to most things.

Can't possibly post about everyone. It takes all my concentration to keep up with you all. But congrats to those who have been blessed this week :happydance:, and fairy dust to the rest of us. :dust:

AFM - trying to ignore every twinge and cramp until testing day.


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw, I am so sorry chick...I missed your post earlier.
Sending you a ton of :hugs: and loves xxxxxx please look after yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Owl - you will never, ever get any judgment from anyone on this thread, hun. :flower: We've had this convo a few times, & while everyone is fully entitled to abstain or not abstain or do whatever they want for good luck, good measure or to appease the fertility gods, just so you know, there's no blood connection to the eggy/embie until it implants & a placenta forms. Even shortly after that it takes a bit because (from what I've gathered) alcohol molecules are supposed to be too big to cross the placenta. Personally, I believe its God's/Mother Nature's fail-safe because most women really don't find out they're pregnant until 5 weeks. 

But, for me, if I had to abstain from alcohol for the last 22 months? :shock::saywhat: Well, I don't think there would have been a "22 months" because I don't think you can TTC whilst in a straight jacket!!! :fool::loopy: (Although... ??? :haha:)


----------



## purplelou

No news here ladies, dad is about the same today, which is a tiny bit better that yesterday! So fingers crossed he continues to feel better xxx thanks all for asking xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Owl...exactly what Lils said! My midwife actually said an odd drink wouldn't hurt anyway later in pregnancy!


----------



## LilSluz

Nessaw - Ugh, I'm just at a loss for words :hugs: 

Tiger - :shock: Oh my - you work in a baby ward? OMG, I don't think I could handle that one... That must be so tough, hun. :hugs: You are so very welcome to partake in the Pledge of Allegiance to :wine: (& :beer: for Dwrgi)

Dwrgi - Ah, I should have known better, hun! Cheers! :beer: :wine:

Pebble - You're a funny one, I think we'll keep you. :haha: WOW, thank you Mrs Fairy Pebster! :dust: That's the most dust I think I've ever received! I keep reaching out to pet your avatar, but its not quite as soft as I imagined it... Hey, that's totally understandable, chick - I wasn't so romantic myself for a long while. But, you go out & do a Lady-n-Tramp thing OK? Emphasis on the Tramp part, of course...:winkwink:

Smellen? - (will try to think of a better one :haha:) don't worry, hun, you'll catch up. Takes a bit & we all realize that & don't expect everyone to be able to keep up at all times! 

Purps - I've heard the same about pregs too. Aw, well I'm glad he has gotten a little better - even if its a little its better & not worse so I will keep everything crossed & keep you guys in my prayers tonight! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ness, I am so very sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry: :cry: How long are they making you wait for the next scan? Don't feel you have to rush into a decision about how to treat it... you can wait a while if you want and if the waiting gets too hard you can start the medical management. Everyone seems to have different reasons for wanting to mc naturally or use the pills or have a D&C (ERPC) and you only have to do what's right for you. I have mc'd naturally at 12 weeks and I had a D&C at 8 weeks, and I'd be happy to share my experiences if it would be helpful for you. In the meantime, be very kind and gentle with yourself. We're all here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moon, your little appleseed made me teary, too. :cry: I have found it helpful to keel little mementos of each of my babies - cards I received, a pressed flower from an arrangement sent by friends, pics of my digi BFPs, hospital bracelets from my D&C and/or embryo transfer... because those are the stories of my babies' lives. That's all we have. They're all kept in a drawer in our guest room so I don't have to see them when I don't want to, and I won't be surprised by them at any point, but I know where they are and I can go sit with them any time I want to. There's no reason to ever get rid of the mementos of your baby if you don't want to. :hugs::hugs:

And Owl, no judgment here! My nurse told me having a drink is absolutely fine, that the baby survives off the yolk sac until about 9 weeks anyway. Plus, I figured if the occasional glass of wine was a problem, there would never be any healthy babies born in France! :thumbup:

And on the topic of sex after a mc, I don't know about increased fertility, but I do know that when I mc I am starved for sex - I crave the comfort of the intimacy so intensely that it's all I can think about. I always cry the first time we do it after a mc, too. Fortunately the tears don't freak DH out. :haha:


Happy Friday, everyone! I hope you all have a lovely weekend. :flower::flower:


----------



## Greenleaf

Ack! 5 pages of messages! Hard to catch up. LOL!

Ness - so sorry for your loss :( :hugs::hugs:

purp - good to hear your dad is doing slightly better. I hope he will keep improving. Lots of health vibes to him! :hugs: Take care of yourself too!

Lils - my temp is on a rollercoaster ride now. Drastic dip on 5 dpo and stayed almost the same at 6dpo. Not sure what that means... Temp twice today, once at 5.50am - 36.60C and 6.10am - 36.66C. I used the later one for charting to make it look slightly better :p My normal temp time is 6am. 

dash - Good luck on your ICSI! :happydance:

:wave: to all the other lovely ladies here! Sorry I can't remember all your names. My memory is failing me. :dohh:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Wow PPL-GE what a post. I don't think you missed anyone there :)

NEESAW - I am so sorry to hear your news. 

I started my injections last night and it wasn't so bad. DH had to give it to me as I am a big chicken when it comes to that. But the consultants plan for me on this "short course ivf" is... 2 nights of one injection then I start with 2 injections. One to get the follicles growing and one to stop ovulation. It is funny as all this time I am wanting to ovulate and now they are trying to stop it. In 7 days I have a scan to see how I am going and hten 2 days after that I have another one. They are hoping by the following monday/tuesday that I will be ready for egg collection. In Ireland the max eggs that they implant back in is 3 but they are hoping for at least 2 for me. If I am fortunate enough to have more than 3 they will freeze these for a later date if needed. No point in wasting good eggs. Still trying to get my head around it all. 
I chatted to my boss last night and he was fantastic. I should have given him more credit. As it turns out his sister has 5 children and 4 of them was from IVF so he said I can talk to her if I have any questions. A big weight off my mind. And of course seeing no one knows what is happening (i only told my mum on wednesday after I got my AMH results) he has promised to keep my confidentiality. So I am feeling great about this and pretty confident! May it last.

HOpe eveyrone is having a wonderful weekend. Its the start of mine and I have to get ready for work. I really don't like working on saturdays.


----------



## dashka

good morning everyone!!:flower::hugs:

Kiwi - it sounds like you are doing great so far ....:thumbup:and wow that does seem like a short protocol - you will be there before you know it! What drugs/injections are they giving you?
Good luck!!!

Purps - hope your Dad continues to do a bit better everyday!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Gotta run - but just wanted to post this for anyone needing a pick me up... I have decided to watch this every morning when I wake up on my ipod as it makes me feel better about myself and reassures me.... I hope it helps you ladies too.... Make sure you watch til the end.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRVRSJX4p50

have a great weekend everyone!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - tomorrow is transfer day and trying to keep busy today....


----------



## want2conceive

Hi everyone, hope all of you are doing ok. 

Wanted to update everyone on our 2nd blood test(1st was 102 Beta HCG on day 11 after ET)done on day 14 after embryo transfer!

Results just cameback and my Beta HCG level was 504! :happydance:


----------



## drhouse

Nessaw omg I'm so sorry to hear big hugs from here. Thinking of you. 

Want 2 congrats
Good luck kiwi!
Dash great video am so excited for you!
Lils your tramp advice cracks me up! Pble what perfume do you wear for that?

On iPad no word so can't scroll past this page will write more soon!


----------



## froliky2011

Nessaw - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Moon - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you and appleseed. I made an apple pie this morning. I love the fall and all the fresh apples. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Nessaw, wrote to you in a previous post but also wanted to add that we(your sisters) are all here for you Hun. If you need someone to talk to, don't hesitate.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck tomorrow Dash! I am thinking of you and sending lots of positive transfer vibes!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Remember about the ORANGE!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

good luck tomorrow dash.xx


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies thanks for all ur wonderful words of support.tears have dried up a little this eve.seem to be sort of ok when i keep myself busy.boyf has to work tonight but feeling ok.had a little bit of brown when i wiped this morning but nothing since.maybe it will start before i go for another scan.the gp is calling on mon with a date.have done a little research online re misdiagnosis but am so sure on my dates that theres no real chance of that.plus i used a digital which was 3+ on the conception indicator at 4+4.not sure how to deal with walking round with this inside me and not knowing the outcome.and of course i left all my school work til this weekend!apologies for the long winded pity post.love to all vx


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh nessaw, I am so sorry honey, you look after yourself and we are here if you need to talk. Big hugs to you.


----------



## nessaw

have indulged in a small glass of wine and 2 choc eclairs!all preg symptoms have gone.isnt it strange how the brain works.i thought i was less tired etc cos it was half term.


----------



## Maddy40

Nessaw, I am so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## purplelou

Nessaw...big loves chick! Take care and look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Am so sorry, Ness. It is just too cruel for words. I am very glad that you have had a glass of wine and some choc eclairs. Always good! :thumbup::thumbup:

You WILL get past this, and this doesn't mean that it'll never happen. This shows that you and your BF CAN get preggers together, so try and take some comfort from that, if you can. I can understand if you want to tell me where to stick it!! :winkwink::winkwink:

We are all here and know your pain. Take it easy and be extra kind to yourself, there was just nothing that you could do to change this outcome, just one of those things. :shrug::shrug: 

Lots of love, Axxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Aww, Nessaw :hugs::hugs: it's a lot to deal with, please be kind to yourself :hugs:

Whereabouts in Herts are you? I spent about 15 years of my life in Barnet!

Take care, lovely

C xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

dashka said:


> good morning everyone!!:flower::hugs:
> 
> Kiwi - it sounds like you are doing great so far ....:thumbup:and wow that does seem like a short protocol - you will be there before you know it! What drugs/injections are they giving you?
> Good luck!!!
> 
> Purps - hope your Dad continues to do a bit better everyday!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Gotta run - but just wanted to post this for anyone needing a pick me up... I have decided to watch this every morning when I wake up on my ipod as it makes me feel better about myself and reassures me.... I hope it helps you ladies too.... Make sure you watch til the end.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRVRSJX4p50
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> AFM - tomorrow is transfer day and trying to keep busy today....


Hi Dashka, :hi:

I am on 450iu of puregon and tomorrow I start on Orgalutran injections to stop ovulation. On both of these for next 5 nights. After egg collection I am on Medrone, Oxytetracycline and cyclogest pess. Looking at my "calender" it says DAY 6 TRANSFER - cyclogest pess twice daily until pregnancy test and continue on cyclogest if test is positive. How long do I have to stay on the pessaries for? 

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow (or today your time).


----------



## LilSluz

Ness - Yeah, dates can't be that off the mark. I'm glad you had a little :wine: & chocolate as they always seem to help - even if its just a smidgen. My 7.5wk mc was blighted ovum. The scan was at 6 wks & no hb & empty sac. Was devastated, but it only took about 1.5 weeks to mc naturally. I think BF's was about a week after, but correct me if I'm wrong BF? 

It sucks to say this, but hopefully yours will come naturally & swiftly - it sounds like you might be having a start already. I know you understand that statement, as it is very difficult for _any_ mc - blighted ovum, no hb, mmc, or any mc & then especially when you know its going to happen & you have to wait. You may want to give it at least a good week, though, hun & just see from there? You may not even have to make that choice.

If you have any questions about it, ask away as there's no such thing as TMI, or privacy around here, other than perhaps our identities! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Want2 - :happydance:

Froliky - how are you doing, hun? I hope you are doing a bit better now that some time has past. :hugs: Its a tough thing to lose one's parent, but I've been thinking about you. Big :hugs: coming your way...

Dashka - Thanks for the video - always a great way to start off the day +++++!!!! I posted in your journal, but again thinking happy orange thoughts & sending ~~~~ to your embies & you for tomorrow!!! Good luck honey!!! :hug:

DrH - :haha: Hope you are still doing well & everything's calmed down. 

Green - Your dip is fine - even if you use the 1st one (which, btw is you real one, cheater :haha:) because its not even below your coverline & 2 days is nothing to worry about - just if consistently low. Also many girls get a dip below cover & that's fine, too - sometimes its an implantation dip, but sometimes its just due to estro surge that we all get about 1 week post-ov. But some people get no dips & that's fine too. Depends what your own unique patterns are which you'll start to realize after 3 cycles or so :thumbup:. And don't worry about the roller coaster - if you look at all of mine other than this month it resembles a mountain range & a few others have charts like that too.:winkwink:

Pad - been coming by & checking -are your results OK chick? :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Good Luck Tomorrow Dash! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## nessaw

whqt do you ladies think about going back to work in this situation.i work 45 minute drive away and with children.i really dont want this to start at school and then need to get home.but also dont want to sit about at home just waiting.aarrgh!


----------



## purplelou

Ness I would say it depends on how you fel yourself. I carried on working last year when I MC...I think personally it helped me to be doing something..but that is me. If you feel like it might be too much, take some time! Do what feels right !

Big :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness I think you need to see how you are feeling, take each day as it comes. Going to work may be the distraction that you need, but I can also understand you might not want to be around children right now. I'm sorry I haven't been much help, I just wanted to show my support.
I hope you are feeling a little better and the wine and chocolate are helping.


----------



## chickenchaser

Moon - Sending you hugs, I'm glad somedays are getting easier for you, continue to look after yourself honey :hugs: I would have kept the apple seed too. It is a connection to your baby, keep it if it brings you comfort.
I hope you enjoy the orchestra this afternoon. One of my Favourite sounds on earth is an orchestra tuning up. Beautiful.

Purple any news yet? I know it has suddenly got cold here but Purplet can't hide in there forever. How is your dad doing? Sending you loads of love and hugs.

Lady H , looking good honey :hugs:

Dwrgi, Hi Honey how are you doing. I'm sorry I still haven't made it over to your journal. I will do soon I promise. It is nice to see you back here more often. Please continue to hang around with your words of wisdom :hugs:

Owl, I'm sending you loads of positive thoughts and keeping everything crossed for you (even my legs :haha: I might as well, please read AFM)

Tigerlilly, Hi honey, How are you doing?

Peddle, Hope you enjoy date night, I'm a great believer in date night and we do it every week on a Wednesday (thats why you don't see me very often on that night) It really does make you relax.

Want2 How are you feeling honey? Its all sounding great :hugs:

Smallhelen, When do you test honey, I hope this is your month :hugs:

Lils, Isn't TTC in a straight jacket called bondage :flasher: 

Kiwi Good luck with the injections honey and I'm glad your boss was understanding. Mine knows we have been having problems too and she has been fab. Sometimes I think it is best to be upfront with them especially when you are going to need time off.

Dash, trying to keep up with you honey, 3 is a lucky number whats your next step?

DrH so happy for you honey, How does this effect the wedding plans?

Froliky, Nice of you to pop in, Hope you are doing well.

Lils you always put a smile on my face thanks :hugs:

Hi to all I haven't mentioned and love to all :hugs:

AFM. Thanks for the get well messages and yes I do partake in a little cannibalistic behaviour but I do try to keep it to a minimum. So I have stayed with the tomato soup this time. I went and had my day 21 blood tests done on Friday (which we had adjusted to day 26 to fit a 33/34 day cycle) then AF goes and turns up this morning on day 28 :nope: So my progesterone is worthless. They also tested my thyroid so at least that will be useful and my GP is on holiday now until a week on Monday so have to wait until then to get results. What a faf. Do you ladies think I should tell my GP that AF came early and risk her wanted to do the test again before the fertility specialist referral. Or just keep my mouth shut and get the referral as we all expected it anyway. Would really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## drhouse

get the referral cc and then tell the specialist! ha ha ha....

That's what I would do. If there is a wait to see the specialist, then tell the GP next time when she rings with the results. 


Spoiler
I am at a loss what to do about the wedding. If I knew I would tell you girls. Can I get married with a ten day old baby? probably not. so do i wait till 12/40 before I cancel or 8 weeks or what. If I cancel and we have a miscarriage, I'd have nothing to look forward to. We are very very early pregnant - see the ticker


----------



## purplelou

DrH I would hang on . You have time to think about it! A friend of mine actually got married at 38 weeks pregnant! If it doesn't make a difference to loosing deposits etc then wait a while and see how things go.

Chicken glad you are feeling a bit better and yes, what drH said, have the specialist appt made then tell him about the early af!

Moon and nessaw lovely big squishy :hugs: for you bothxxxx

Owl and smallhelen..keeping everything crossed for you ladies!!

Pad...any news on your tests? And how are you doing?

Ladyh is it all sinking in yet? :yipee:

Pebble..a date night sounds lovely! And what a nice idea! It's easy to get stuck in a rut of work, dinner tv and bed every night!!

Frolicky.. Big loves chick xxxx how are you doing?

Asry, drS, want2 big loves xxxxx

Lils.. How are you lovely? Hope none of your family were affected by the superstorm! Xxxx

Butterfly, your trip to London sounds fab! How did you like the film? Can't wait to see it myself!

Dwrgi..how's the hangover? Hope you have recovered! Big loves xxx

Dashka...thinking about you today! Hope it all goes well xxxxx

Kiwi..hope you are managing those injections ok! Xxx

:hi: and big:hugs: to everyone I've not mentioned!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

Afm...still no news!
Just waiting for in laws to bring my mum home from hospital visiting. They took her this morning to see dad so they could visit at the same time. Then we will take her for some lunch and go in to see dad this evening.


----------



## Butterfly67

So much to catch up on after a few days away :nope:

Nessaw

Am soo sorry hon, like lils said we went through the same thing. Here is what happened with me :


Spoiler
I had brown spotting at 7+3 so I went and got a scan and it showed blighted ovum (empty sac). I was supposed to go back 1 week later for second scan and on that morning I had slightly redder spotting and mild cramps. She said after scan that I would likely miscarry shortly. I didn't want to go anywhere in case I started miscarrying at that point. The next afternoon I started getting cramps which steadily got worse in the evening until I had the miscarriage overnight. Anyway, basically what I wanted to say was that for me, looking back, as soon as I started getting cramps I needed to get home so that may be a signal for you. I had probably 4-6 hours before it got bad so enough warning. This was about a week after first brown spotting. Anyway, I know everyone is different (although lils experience sounds similar to mine) but hope this may help in some way :hugs::hugs:

Gonna post that before I lose it as on iPad :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

To continue...

Moon, massive :hug: to you too. I had the same thing with blueberries, I didn't want to eat them after and I had a bunch in the fridge :nope: Also agree with HA I have a little tin of things with include the tests and the pic of the scan. It's in a drawer although I have only looked in a a couple of times but it is there :cry::hugs:

Owl, have a :wine: without any guilt hon :hugs:

Glad to hear there are more number nerds here :wacko::winkwink::haha:

Smellen :haha: :blush:

Pebble lol at the need for more plants with the possible fake wine requirement! Fingers crossed you Re down to the garden centre soon :hugs:

Fro, hope you are ok hon, also been thinking of you :hugs:

Dwrgi, damn I have been pronouncing it wrong, oh well tough, it's only in my head :haha::haha:

Kiwi, great that you have a supportive boss :thumbup:

Want2 great news :happydance:

Drh yay for the ticker and not to put a downer on it but just to be realistic I would wait before cancelling wedding. I hope you have to but might be worth getting first scan under your belt :hugs:

Chicken, damn for af turning up on day 28 :dohh:

Dashka, must head to your journal but 3 fertilised sounds good :thumbup::hugs:

:hi: hi to everyone and happy Sunday :flower:


----------



## drhouse

Butterfly67 said:


> To continue...
> 
> 
> 
> Drh yay for the ticker and not to put a downer on it but just to be realistic I would wait before cancelling wedding. I hope you have to but might be worth getting first scan under your belt :hugs:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> absolutely agreed... hence why the uncertainty at my end.. Its exciting but things are obviously very tenuous when it comes to women of our age. :juggle: As I found out at 3 weeks and 5 days... my cumulative miscarriage rate is probably at least 40% if not higher..If I was 16 a smoker and hadn't had an ounze of folate, it is probably 10%. So its just a watch and wait isn't it.
> 
> I really really really don't want to have no wedding and no baby. :cry:: Thats the slam dunk loss. Either on its own probably ok. :shrug::wedding::happydance::dance::boat::yipee: Worried to miss it though... would lose ten grand if we got preeclampsia or the baby was late... look at the delightful miss purps... she's still in ONE PIECE!
> 
> Surely baby its time to pop and see your granddaddy now!


----------



## Dwrgi

Some interesting articles about a replacement to DHEA:

https://raypeat.com/articles/articles/three-hormones.shtml
https://ndri.com/article/pregnenolone_scientific_view_and_its_outweigh_benefit-412.html

:thumbup::thumbup:

Butterfly-when is your birthday, young lady??? :cake::cake::cake: Glad you had a nice time away, :thumbup::thumbup:

Ness-my heart goes out to you lovely. :hugs::hugs: What is your school like with regards to going home at really short notice? Mine will keep you there unless they can find cover. IDK, going in might distract you, but perhaps you may need a bit of time to come to terms with things, too. :shrug: Go with your gut instinct, lovely :hugs::kiss:

Purple-how are you lovely? Got to say this, but "Come on, Purplette!!!!! Big :hugs:

Dr H-really sensible advice all told. Remember that first babies have a tendency not to arrive on time so you could go into labout whilst exchanging your vows!!!! What about putting it back by three months?? But, wait for your first scan and then see how you feel... There's always something, isn't there??! :hugs:

Chicken-I'm fine thank you, lovely! Hope you're okay? What a pain with the AF arriving earlier. I'd speak to your GP again, you want to have all the necessary facts at your fingertips! Good luck! :thumbup:

Owl-hope you're managing the dreadful TWW? Big :hugs:

Padsters-what are you up to chick? :hugs:

Dash-am thinking of you today and sending  orange babydust across the Pond to you! Stick little embies, stick!  :hugs::hugs:

Lils-hope you're having a relaxing weekend? Saw that Flo Ridan temps have dropped to 28 today! What a bu**er!!!! That must be a real struggle! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Hi Moon-big :hugs::hugs::hugs: lovely! xxxx

Hi Smellen-welcome! Let you stay be short and sweet, :kiss::kiss:

Kiwi-I misunderstood when you said that you were on two injections. Yes, that is quite normal. I used suprecur to prevent ovulation and menopur to stimulate the ovaries. There are huge variations in protocol so I hope this is a good one for you! Remember the protein and water! When's your next scan? Good luck!:thumbup:

Hi to everybody that I haven't mentioned! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

thanks guys.have called in sick for tom and am going to speak to the gp bout being signed off.not prepared for it to happen/start at school.my deputy knows whats happening and is cool.x


----------



## want2conceive

Butterfly - Thanks Hun!

Chicken - Feeling happy but had a big headache today and had to take 2 tylenols. finally went away after a few hrs.

Nessaw - So sorry hun. We are all here to help you get through this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Update on Me - Contemplating leaving work because I'm 39yo and with this being my first pregnancy it is considered high risk. I work at the airport(check-in counter and office work). I went back to work yesterday and watched myself not to do any lifting and tried to rest a little every 45min-1hour. I know I want to leave work for sure if the ultrasound in a couple of weeks shows that it is more then one embryo. What I'm contemplating is leaving regardless of the ultrasound results. Hubby makes almost enough to cover both our bills and expenses, and what his salary doesn't cover we have a bit of savings for. 

Question to all of you is how much up until delivery should we set aside for spending on meds/dr.'s visits/etc.? And how much is the actual delivery costs?


----------



## Greenleaf

Dear all,

Would it be safe to take anti-histamine while TTC? My nose is dripping like a leaking faucet for the past 2 days. :( Thanks!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - there is a lot to catch up on and I promise will do so tomorrow but just wanted to give you an update on transfer today:

Spoiler
all went okay today and they transferred (in the words of our doc) "2 gorgeous embies" (we assume the 3rd didn't make it).... I've attached a photo in my journal.. Now we wait!!!:thumbup:

now off to bed again!!


:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! Will catch up more tomorrow. Just popped on to see how everyone was and saw this.



Greenleaf said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Would it be safe to take anti-histamine while TTC? My nose is dripping like a leaking faucet for the past 2 days. :( Thanks!

Antihistamines (e.g. Benadryl) are considered safe while pregnant, which usually equates to safe while TTC. 
https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/taking-medicine-during-pregnancy
(Lots of sites replicate this info, in case webmd isn't your favorite)

The only caveat is that they can dry out cervical mucous, making it harder to conceive. Since you're in the TTW, I don't think it matters.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Greenleaf

dash - good to hear that! :D I'm glad all went smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

dashka said:


> Hi ladies - there is a lot to catch up on and I promise will do so tomorrow but just wanted to give you an update on transfer today:
> 
> Spoiler
> all went okay today and they transferred (in the words of our doc) "2 gorgeous embies" (we assume the 3rd didn't make it).... I've attached a photo in my journal.. Now we wait!!!:thumbup:
> 
> now off to bed again!!
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Greenleaf

pbl - thanks! At least I'll be able to breathe and think. LOL! And perhaps I'll stop looking like Rudolf by the end of the day. My nose thanks you too. :D


----------



## nessaw

fantastic news dash.xx


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI girls :hi:

WOW lots to catch up on. All going ok here. The first injection stings a little but the second one that I started last night OMG that is a bit of a killer. But only a week more to go! Fingers crossed and touch wood, i haven't got any side effects yet. No headaches, nausea, vomitting - nothing. I just get a bit of pain for about 1/2 hr after the injections and a slight lump but that all goes away. Yesterday I had a slight little twing just like you get when you are ovulating but nothing too major. I guess with all the work that is going on down there, htere has to be a slight twing. I have my first scan this thursday to see how the follicles are growing etc. Finally getting my head around this whole process. Onwards and Upwards! 

DASHKA - glad that all went well for you today. Looking forward to hear how things went for you.


----------



## want2conceive

Yay Dash!!! Keep us updated!!!!

Here's some baby dust while you wait!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## owl35

dash - fabulous news!!! I was thinking about you yesterday! I'm very excited for you. :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## pbl_ge

Helen -- Has the :witch: visited? Your ticker makes it seem so. :hugs: :hugs:

Kiwi &#8211; Sorry those shots aren&#8217;t much fun. Good luck with the retrieval! What day is that happening?

Dash &#8211; If I were to watch that video every day I guarantee you that within a month I would quit my job and go buy a plane ticket to somewhere, anywhere! :plane: Doesn&#8217;t it make you want to travel!? Glad to hear it&#8217;s a reliable pick-me-up. I&#8217;ve had those at various times, and it&#8217;s lovely. 

The past couple of months it&#8217;s been our new dog, Duke. Have I mentioned him here? He&#8217;s a retired racing greyhound, and he&#8217;s soooooooo awesome. Rough life on the tracks&#8212;lots of bald spots and injuries. Almost no front teeth because he wore them down chewing on his cage/crate. His tail was partially amputated, probably because of an injury on the track. He was pretty old to retire&#8212;almost 5&#8212;so he&#8217;d had a lot of time stuck in kennels, waiting to race. He didn&#8217;t even understand how to play when we got him! And now he&#8217;s just the sweetest, most affectionate guy. Except to the cat, but that&#8217;s a story for another day. In the mornings, he&#8217;s reliably cheerful and excited for the new day. For someone like me who is not a morning person, it&#8217;s the best. It was a hard marital battle to get him, as OH doesn't like dogs. But he also doesn't like long hair, so I cut off my butt-length hair and he let me get Duke. It's the Grand Marital Compromise of 2012. Everyone is happy. 

Anyway, good luck Dash! We&#8217;re all sending you sticky sticky sticky thoughts and prayers!

:hi: Frolicky! You&#8217;re getting so close!

Chicken, so sorry your testing efforts keep getting frustrated! Perhaps you&#8217;ll get enough tests to finally cobble together a picture of your levels. When do you get results back? 

DrH, I agree about the wedding&#8212;I&#8217;d wait to do anything for a few weeks. Could the wedding be moved up? Or is later better? We originally scheduled ours for June the following year (got engaged in Feb), but decided that finishing both of our dissertations, moving cross country, buying a house, starting two new jobs, and a wedding all in one summer was way too much. So we got married in Sept. For us it was def the right decision. 

Hugs to Nessaw and Moon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I went to triage levels for work during mine. I showed up to give my lectures (some loooooooooooooooong 3 hour classes), showed up for mandatory meetings, and spent the rest of the time crying on the couch. It felt good to have to clean myself up a bit and force it out of my mind for a few hours, but I don&#8217;t think I could have done it for 8 hrs a day 5 days a week. 

Want2, I have no expertise or advice for you, but isn&#8217;t it exciting to be thinking about those decisions! 

Hi to everyone else I&#8217;ve missed! Lils, pad, purps, owl, tiger, BF, HA, and everyone else. Hope you&#8217;re all doing well. Not much to report for me. Good weekend. :blush: and I&#8217;m SUPER excited, as an American, for tomorrow to come and go. :haha:


----------



## dashka

Want to conceive 

Spoiler
YAY great news about 2nd Beta!!! :happydance:Congrats!!! Re: your job  wow that must be hard not to lift anything if you work at airport check-in?? Dont you have to lift luggage sometimes? If you and your DH can swing it  then go with your heart!! Sorry I cant help you with the $ for doc visits/procedures as I live in Canada and its different here. So happy for you that you got a BFP after 8 yrs!

Nessaw  there is no such thing as a pity post! :thumbup:You are going through a rough time and thats what were here for.... we are here to help each other out so you vent, cry, scream and mourn or do whatever helps... I soooooo wished this would have worked for you...:hugs::hugs: Im glad to hear your school is understanding about being away...

Kiwi  sorry the shots are stinging  I know how that feels but you will get used to it and become a pro in no time (I never would have believed that if you told me at the beginning too:winkwink:) I was on different meds but they pretty much do the same stuff in general just different degrees... ( I was on Gonal F to make follicles and Repronex to mature the follicles and Lupron basically stopped ov from coming) Are you injecting in the belly or buttocks? So they are going to do transfer 6 days after ER?? Ive never heard of that long a wait (only 3 and 5 day transfers). Medrone sounds like a steroid to help with not-rejecting embryos (I am taking Dexamethosone) Looks like they also have you on antibiotics (oxytetracycline) to prevent infection and I guess the cyclogest pessaries are progesterone suppositories.... Yes I think many women stay on them for first 3 months (first trimester) but it depends on your levels I guess.... Note: make sure you wear a panti-liner/pad with them as they leak and are messy... I have to use them 4X/day ...yuck:dohh: .... Good luck the time will fly!!!:thumbup:

Froliky  hope you are okay :hugs: its good to see you on here....:kiss: we miss you! Wow cant believe you are already 33 weeks!:thumbup:

Chicken  good for you and having date nights every week!:thumbup: Enjoy that !!! one of the perks before kids!! As for the specialist / md... The specialist may have you re-do a lot of tests anyway (as they like doing their own) so get the FS appt as soon as you can. Sorry AF showed up :hugs::hugs:

Dr. H  re: wedding plans - I would wait a little longer too how long do you have to wait there before your first scan?:hugs:

Pad  how are you hun???? :hugs:We are missing you on here and getting a bit worried....:hugs::kiss:

Lils  hoping and praying this is your month!!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs: How are you feeling? Hope your favourite time of year (Halloween) did some magic this year....:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi  need to check out your journal - ive missed  the kitchen!:hugs::kiss:

Purps  hope your Dads scan goes well today and that the final sweep is what Purplette needs to get on out here!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Greenleaf  sorry you are feeling sick hun.... get better soon!:thumbup::hugs:

Owl  when are you testing???? Everything crossed for you!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Pebble  your dog Duke sounds soooo sweet!!! :hugs:Aw good for you to get a retired racing Greyhound...:thumbup: I cant believe that you had to cut your hair to get DH to agree to getting the dog!!???:nope: I thought all guys liked long hair??:shrug:

BF  hope you are doing well hun....:hugs::kiss:

Asry, Lady H - :flower::hugs::hugs:

Mirium - how are you?:hugs:

Moon - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Grkprn - hope you are ok hun :hugs::hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

okay I'm exhausted from catching up now --- gonna go rest :sleep::sleep:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, have just got back from the hospital (seeing dad)
so ive caught up but just want to send everyone a bunch of big :hugs: xxxx

Nothing to report here from me xxxx


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> Hi ladies, have just got back from the hospital (seeing dad)
> so ive caught up but just want to send everyone a bunch of big :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Nothing to report here from me xxxx

did they do your Dad's scan today??:hugs:


----------



## purplelou

dashka said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, have just got back from the hospital (seeing dad)
> so ive caught up but just want to send everyone a bunch of big :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Nothing to report here from me xxxx
> 
> did they do your Dad's scan today??:hugs:Click to expand...

He's had two done, the legs were fine, no clots etc there, the chest one though...no results yet, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> dashka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, have just got back from the hospital (seeing dad)
> so ive caught up but just want to send everyone a bunch of big :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Nothing to report here from me xxxx
> 
> did they do your Dad's scan today??:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He's had two done, the legs were fine, no clots etc there, the chest one though...no results yet, hopefully tomorrow!Click to expand...


everything crossed for good results then!!:hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

dashka said:


> Want to conceive &#8211;
> 
> Spoiler
> YAY great news about 2nd Beta!!! :happydance:Congrats!!! Re: your job &#8211; wow that must be hard not to lift anything if you work at airport check-in?? Don&#8217;t you have to lift luggage sometimes? If you and your DH can swing it &#8211; then go with your heart!! Sorry I can&#8217;t help you with the $ for doc visits/procedures as I live in Canada and it&#8217;s different here. So happy for you that you got a BFP after 8 yrs!
> 
> Nessaw &#8211; there is no such thing as a pity post! :thumbup:You are going through a rough time and that&#8217;s what we&#8217;re here for.... we are here to help each other out &#8211;so you vent, cry, scream and mourn or do whatever helps... I soooooo wished this would have worked for you...:hugs::hugs: I&#8217;m glad to hear your school is understanding about being away...
> 
> Kiwi &#8211; sorry the shots are stinging &#8211; I know how that feels but you will get used to it and become a pro in no time (I never would have believed that if you told me at the beginning too:winkwink:) I was on different meds but they pretty much do the same stuff in general just different degrees... ( I was on Gonal F to make follicles and Repronex to mature the follicles and Lupron basically stopped ov from coming) Are you injecting in the belly or buttocks? So they are going to do transfer 6 days after ER?? I&#8217;ve never heard of that long a wait (only 3 and 5 day transfers). Medrone sounds like a steroid to help with not-rejecting embryos (I am taking Dexamethosone) Looks like they also have you on antibiotics (oxytetracycline) to prevent infection and I guess the cyclogest pessaries are progesterone suppositories.... Yes I think many women stay on them for first 3 months (first trimester) but it depends on your levels I guess.... Note: make sure you wear a panti-liner/pad with them as they leak and are messy... I have to use them 4X/day ...yuck:dohh: .... Good luck &#8211;the time will fly!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Froliky &#8211; hope you are okay :hugs:&#8211; it&#8217;s good to see you on here....:kiss: we miss you! Wow can&#8217;t believe you are already 33 weeks!:thumbup:
> 
> Chicken &#8211; good for you and having date nights every week!:thumbup: Enjoy that !!! one of the perks before kids!! As for the specialist / md... The specialist may have you re-do a lot of tests anyway (as they like doing their own) so get the FS app&#8217;t as soon as you can. Sorry AF showed up :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dr. H &#8211; re: wedding plans - I would wait a little longer too&#8211; how long do you have to wait there before your first scan?:hugs:
> 
> Pad &#8211; how are you hun???? :hugs:We are missing you on here and getting a bit worried....:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Lils &#8211; hoping and praying this is your month!!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs: How are you feeling? Hope your favourite time of year (Halloween) did some magic this year....:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Dwrgi &#8211; need to check out your journal - i&#8217;ve missed &#8216; the kitchen&#8217;!:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Purps &#8211; hope your Dad&#8217;s scan goes well today and that the final sweep is what Purplette needs to get on out here!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Greenleaf &#8211; sorry you are feeling sick hun.... get better soon!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Owl &#8211; when are you testing???? Everything crossed for you!!!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Pebble &#8211; your dog Duke sounds soooo sweet!!! :hugs:Aw good for you to get a retired racing Greyhound...:thumbup: I can&#8217;t believe that you had to cut your hair to get DH to agree to getting the dog!!???:nope: I thought all guys liked long hair??:shrug:
> 
> BF &#8211; hope you are doing well hun....:hugs::kiss:
> 
> Asry, Lady H - :flower::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mirium - how are you?:hugs:
> 
> Moon - :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Grkprn - hope you are ok hun :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> okay I'm exhausted from catching up now --- gonna go rest :sleep::sleep:



wow longest post ever~! Fell :sleep: half way through and finished reading when I woke up. :haha: Think you got everyone in the thread in that one.

Thanks Dash, I wasn't lifting any luggage and letting the 2 helpers behind our counter do it. But it's just stressful. With that in mind............

Hubby and I have made a decision. I left work today and he is going to add me to his insurance. It covers 90% of everything. His salary covers all the bills, and what we have in savings will cover grocery/gas expenses.

If anything, I can always get a partime gig somewhere to help out if needed.


----------



## froliky2011

Pbl_ge - Duke sounds so sweet! I love greyhounds & think they are so beautiful! Enjoy him!

Chicken - Sorry about the AF! Enjoy your date nights. It sounds like all the women are giving you good advice etc. Good Luck!! :baby: ~~~~

Dwrgi - How are you beautiful? I did not know you had a journal! I will have to peek soon!

PAD - MIA? Where are you? How are you? We're all worried sick!!

Purps - :hugs: :hugs: for Dad & Purps is still shy! She'll be here any day! :)

Dash - :happydance: :happydance: Sending lots of :baby:~~~~ :dust: :dust:

Lil - Are you in TWW? How are you beautiful?

HA - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

DrH - I agree with the other ladies..wait a bit...

Neesaw & Moon - My heart aches for you both! :hugs: I wish I could do more than right a post and send virtual hugs. :cry: 

Want2 - Glad you got the logistics worked out! Congrats!! :flower:

Kiwi - Dash gave you really good advice about the injections etc. Good Luck!! Sending :baby: ~~~ your way!!

Helen - I don't know you...but I hope all is well...

Owl - You in TWW? Good Luck!! FX'd!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tiger - :hugs: How are you?

BF - :hugs: It's good to see you again and thanks for caring about me and wondering how I was doing.. (same to the rest of you ladies)... I missed all of you, but the past few months have been quite a whirlwind of emotions etc. How are you? Any news regarding your status?

Greenleaf - I jotted down GWS and now I don't recall what that meant? I will have to check back. :dohh: Oh, it meant..Get Well Soon!!!! 

Arsy & LadyH - Sending lots of love and hoping you're both feeling good and taking care of yourselves. :hugs: xoxo

AFM - I am doing alright. I am naming my boy after my father and am getting nervous but excited too. My father's death was due to the incorrect diagnosis and they missed a common infection which got into his blood stream and then his heart, causing him to have multiple strokes and then die. My father was sick for over 5 months and went back to the doctor complaining of low grade fevers, night sweats and fatigue. I did not know this, but he had a catheter and ended up dying from Endocarditis which is very treatable. The doctors were assuming he had cancer (leukemia) and referred him to an oncologist but never an infectious disease doctor. Needless to say, he's gone now. It is really quite crazy! I can't believe it. As you all know, I had to work quite hard to get pregnant and one of my friends made a comment that she would not do anything unatural to get pregnant because she would be scared something bad would happen. Well, I had a lot of challenges with her comment and even now after my dad died (I had nightmares again after he passed away) I have some fears about something bad happening to our son. I am working on meditation and trying to work through the anxiety. I am doing fairly well, but I do have to practice relaxation techniques as I know stress can really make labor and delivery worse. I am still doing yoga but had to put my teacher training on hold because of my father's death. Anyway, thanks for all your support. Lots of Love to all of you!! xoxo


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All,

Can I ask a question of you IUI experts? I have a dear friend who is 30 years old with picture perfect tests, but her wife is also female, so they obviously need a little technical assistance. Anyway, they just finished their fourth round of IUI with fully vetted donor sperm, and with no luck--not even a chemical pregnancy along the way. She's wondering if it's worth it to keep trying. They ramped up the medications along the way, starting a la natural and ending up with the full Femara + trigger. They have no idea why this hasn't worked for them. :cry: :cry: 

Their insurance doesn't cover IVF, and they're no where near being able to afford it on their own for a few years. 

Any advice for them???


----------



## Butterfly67

Frol, just wanted to send big :hug: it's terrible that your dads death could have been avoided :growlmad:. Please try not to take notice of your friends comment, a baby is a special positive gift however it gets into the world. I love that you are naming your boy after your dad :hugs::hugs:

Pebble, I have heard that iui has a similar success rate as natural conception (could be wrong) so even with tests all clear it could be worth trying for 6 months at least. Also maybe try a different donor drsquid who was on here a while back was assured her donor had good numbers but found out after a few iuis that actually they were not good so changed donors and got pg (by ivf though)


----------



## chickenchaser

Froli so sorry about your Dad, it is always hard when a death could have been avoided. I can understand that it must be causing you a lot of stress. 
As for your friend I have always thought that I couldn't put myself through IVF but as my body has started to fail me my thoughts have been changing and now I feel that if I don't do everything available to get our child I will always be thinking what if. My point is until you are in that situation you don't know what you will do and how you will feel. Yes things can go wrong but they can also go wrong in a natural pregnancy. Please don't dwell on her words I'm sure she didn't mean to upset you. 
From what I know about you, you do everything you can to look after yourself and that will benefit your little boy. Send you love and hugs and I hope the bad dreams leave you soon XXX


----------



## owl35

hi pebl, 

I'm sorry your friends are having such a hard time with this and I totally understand as I'm in the same boat with unexplained infertility. Have your friends thought about just taking a little break maybe? I think it might be good to get off the meds for a little while and let the body recover from it and the stress and disappointments associated with the procedures. Your friend can always go back to do more IUI's. Some people get pregnant on their 6th or 8th IUI so there is always hope that it will work eventually. If your friend has the strength to keep going, then I think she should. If she is getting too depressed with every try, I would take a break and get back at it in 2 or three months and try again. Lot's of :dust: for them! I keep my fingers crossed that it will work! Please keep me posted :hugs:

froli - big hugs for you. I'm so terribly sorry about your dad :hugs:

dash - sending sticky :dust: your way for two little dahes :flower:

lots of love to all you lovely ladies out there :kiss:

afm - tested out my trigger shot and I still had a faint line yesterday at 9dpiui but unfortunately it was gone this morning. I was hoping I would just go from trigger line to pregnancy line - I know, who was I kidding :haha: But those stories on the internet are telling me that there is still hope after a bfn at 10dpiui... so we'll see. Beta is on Friday.


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> hi pebl,
> 
> I'm sorry your friends are having such a hard time with this and I totally understand as I'm in the same boat with unexplained infertility. Have your friends thought about just taking a little break maybe? I think it might be good to get off the meds for a little while and let the body recover from it and the stress and disappointments associated with the procedures. Your friend can always go back to do more IUI's. Some people get pregnant on their 6th or 8th IUI so there is always hope that it will work eventually. If your friend has the strength to keep going, then I think she should. If she is getting too depressed with every try, I would take a break and get back at it in 2 or three months and try again. Lot's of :dust: for them! I keep my fingers crossed that it will work! Please keep me posted :hugs:
> 
> froli - big hugs for you. I'm so terribly sorry about your dad :hugs:
> 
> dash - sending sticky :dust: your way for two little dahes :flower:
> 
> lots of love to all you lovely ladies out there :kiss:
> 
> afm - tested out my trigger shot and I still had a faint line yesterday at 9dpiui but unfortunately it was gone this morning. I was hoping I would just go from trigger line to pregnancy line - I know, who was I kidding :haha: But those stories on the internet are telling me that there is still hope after a bfn at 10dpiui... so we'll see. Beta is on Friday.

Owl-so sorry to read no line this morning-what a huge disappointment! :hugs: However, wait for your beta on Friday before you give up the ghost, you never know, and there are plenty of exceptional stories out there! Thinking of you and big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Frols, I think it's a lovely tribute to your dad that your son will be named after him xxx I don't agree with your friend at all. You wanted your baby so badly..how is that a bad thing? And how bad things happen as a result? Don't believe that at all :hugs:

I am so sorry about your dad. Nothing can make it better, and it mus be so hard to know things were missed. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Owl fingers crossed for you! 9 or 10 dpi uti is still quite early :hugs:

Pad where are you? Miss you! Xxxx

Massive hugs and loves to everyone else! I'm being admitted tomorrow so this is likely my last post for a few days, will be thinking of you all though xxx hopefully there will be some lovely bfps when I get back! Take care everyone xxxx
Ps neversaynever will update my journal when there is any news


----------



## nessaw

owl everything crossed for ur beta.

purps good luck.can't wait to hear from u/never!

love to all vx


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - thanks for all your thoughts and posts. I'm taking a class today & tomorrow so I'm away from my computer (writing this on my phone!) - so I'll reply individually to everyone on Thursday. Hope you're all doing well and have a great week! I had my HCG blood test yesterday and find out results today. I'm feeling a lot better & more positive. Take care - I'll be thinking of you all & reading posts (in class... heehee).  Lots of love!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Purple good luck honey, Send you loads of love and hugs. XXX


----------



## smallhelen

Hi everyone! :hi:

Purplelou - loads and loads of good luck for tomorrow! It'll be fantastic to finally meet your lil darling.

Owl - everything crossed for you. Keep thinking happy thoughts.

Hope everyone else is hanging on in there. 

AFM - thanks for the hugs. As spotted by the eagle-eyed Pebble on my ticker, AF appeared yesterday. Was so frustrated, as on Sunday (8 dpo) I had a temp drop and slight spotting in the morning. So I go to work hoping that it's a sign of implantation. But when I get home, I start spotting big-time, which is a sure sign that AF will arrive the next day. D**n that witch. 
I am slightly concerned at the length of my LP, which doesn't seem to be consistent at all. But, I have now started taking COQ10, to see if it helps, and am going to start doing more yoga to de-stress a bit.

So, onwards....and it'll soon be Christmas. :xmas4:


----------



## want2conceive

Owl - hope u get good beta results on Friday Hun!

Purple - hope ur dad's chest scan comes back ok.


----------



## nessaw

small sorry about af.

moon glad ur starting to feel a little better.

vx


----------



## dashka

Want to conceive  glad to hear you left your job....and that you guys will be ok... I hope it helps to keep you relaxed and have a healthy pregnancy.:hugs:

Froliky - Im so sorry to hear about your Dads incorrect diagnosis...:cry:. that is so terrible  I know so many of my relatives that have gone into the hospital for one thing and have died from another... It must have been so terrible for you and especially since you are having dreams/nightmares.:hugs: How beautiful that you are naming your son after your Dad though...:hugs:. very special....:thumbup: I cant believe your friend said that  My sister reminded me recently that a child is a miracle no matter which way it was conceived - A MIRACLE :thumbup:and you cant think/treat it any other way... Im so happy that you are getting so close...:hugs:

Owl  yes GL with beta on Friday!!!:thumbup: Yes 10DPO is early anyway for testing (that would mean that implantation would have had to take place at 7DPO)

Purps  GOOD LUCK HUN!!! WE CANT WAIT TO HEAR!!! :thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:Well all be with you in spirit cheering you on!!!:happydance:

Moon  really glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better hun..:hugs:.good luck on your class

Small Helen  sorry to hear that AF arrived....:nope: Did you say your LP was short? If so, try taking a B-Complex and Omega Fish Oils. Some women also swear by Vitex (Chastetree) but it didnt do much for me  but I think the B-Complex did. Also  are temping/charting? I always thought that I ovulated on day 12 or 13 but until I temped I didnt know I was ovulating on Day 11 most months  so my LP was actually not that bad (it was the follicular phase that was really short) I would recommend using Fertility Friend (FF) its free and you get the 1st month VIP version too. Good luck!

Hello and hugs to everyone I didn't mention!!! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Winter is here!!! only high of 3C today (and woke up to -3C this morning) Also saw some flurries today!:cold:


----------



## nessaw

froliky sorry about ur dad.hope ur nightmares stop soon.xx


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - just wanted to post to say Good Luck to Purps!!!

Fx for all the other lovely ladies here.

Nessaw - hope you're doing OK - thinking of you. 

Will post more & get more caught up when I am back at my computer


----------



## Greenleaf

purps - good luck and all the best dearie! :) :hug:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Froliky: I totally disagree with your friend...if the baby wasn't meant to be here, no amount of modern science would enable him to be here. Babies show up when they're least expected all the time--unplanned, planned, from under our hearts, from our hearts, through miracles or by medicine--and they're still loved and cared for and blossom. 

Purps...good luck on your induction and delivery! I'll share my birth story, and certainly you'll do better than I did, LOL :wacko:

I know I haven't been on in a while--birth plus breastfeeding has taken a lot of my mindshare. Baby is happy and healthy though. And it was a girl! :cloud9:


----------



## padbrat

Sorry sorry all... bloody wedding and Hubby prepping to be away AGAIN has taken up a whole load of time!

Awww Nikki congrats on your baby girl!

Dash! OMG I am such a crap mate! You have had the ET now! 2 gorgeous embies! You are PUPO my darling! Wahooooo! Now remember... hope is important... and chant grow grow grow!!! xx

Purps... today is the day... the next message from you will be with your baby!

Owl am hoping that line comes back!

Lils how are you doing chick?

Dwrgi I am so happy you are back here... we all missed you!

Hey Chicken what a bummer about AF mucking up your test! Pah!

Fro! Hey I have missed you! Such awful news about your Dad sweety, I am so sorry. However, his memory lives on in your Son xxxxxx 

Nee I have said it before... you work to your own timings. Get signed off... take time to grieve xx

DrH I agree have your scan and then you will have a clearer idea of where you stand. xx

AFM

Spoiler
I had my NT scan and all went well with a measurement of 1.8, which is normal. Baby was refusing to pose as usual and was more interested in floating on her belly and looking at her toes! Had my downs risk result through and we are 1 in 620, which we are happy with considering my age! 

Next scan isn't until 19th Nov... grrr.. ages away!


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - :hugs::hugs::hugs: What a friggin PITA, I&#8217;m so sorry hun. I know you wanted answers this month :flower:. I can&#8217;t comment on the referral as I don&#8217;t know how the NHS works there. Just sending :hugs:.

DrH &#8211; I would wait to put off the wedding until after nt scan, if it was me. Seems like that would still give significant advanced notice, right? :flower:

Purps &#8211; Storm &#8211; Thanks for asking. Yeah, they&#8217;re getting the 2nd Superstorm but they&#8217;ll be OK because they have full power & very little to no damage from Sandy. It&#8217;s the Sandy-impacted NJ/NY areas that are going to have it pretty rough :nope:Massive Good luck today hun &#8211; so exciting!!!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance: :hugs:


Dwrgi &#8211; Yes, temps have now dropped to around 28C/83F. It&#8217;s pretty rough, but someone has to do it&#8230; I guess I&#8217;ll sacrifice myself for that one, too. :winkwink: Summer broke in mid-October, so Spring is now here until May &#8211; yay! (only 2 seasons here). Hope you are doing OK, hun. I know that 5-yr mark has to be rough, but if there&#8217;s a rainbow w/a pot of gold after that storm, it will all be worth it. :hugs::friends::kiss:

Dash &#8211; Of course I&#8217;m posting in your journal in more detail, but just hoping & sending ++~~~ your way hun! Please dig in lil embies, please did in & get snuggly!!! Afraid I won&#8217;t be joining you for any Halloween magic&#8230; :nope:


Want2 &#8211; Most of us wouldn&#8217;t know that since we are on #1 & it&#8217;s really a &#8220;TTC&#8221; thread. That&#8217;s a good question for the 35+ graduates thread though! :flower:

Green &#8211; Pebble explained it well! The only time I don&#8217;t take Benadryl is during Ov because it dries up CM. And the only time I get allergy attacks is&#8230;during Ov. :dohh::growlmad: (but, of course!) But otherwise, its totally safe &#8211; Class B! Hope you are feeling a bit better now?

Kiwi &#8211; yay, good luck on scan tomorrow! :thumbup::flow:

Helen &#8211; Damn that :witch:!!! :flower: Don&#8217;t suppose you&#8217;d want to link your chart in your siggie would you? At any rate, if :witch: is coming at 8DPO (more than once/fluke), then that often signals a progesterone deficiency, have you had it checked? :flow: And Dashka has some great advice w/supp&#8217;s of course as she is our lovely resident nutritionist :thumbup:.


Pebble &#8211; aw, those poor greyhounds! I see them here & there up for adoption. Glad he makes your morning for you, that gets you set for the whole day. :cloud9: Yes, I am SO GLAD Election Day is over &#8211; no more ridiculous ads! :growlmad: :happydance: It just seems to have turned venomous between the parties/constituents & there is really no need for that. The hate, division & strife method obviously didn&#8217;t work & a compromise doesn&#8217;t mean 100% one-side FFS&#8230; People really need to grow up & come together & put their egos aside. Maybe we should elect 1st graders to Congress from now on as kids learn all of that stuff in kindergarten. And yes, that&#8217;s how I really feel :haha:. :thumbup: 

Fro &#8211; I can&#8217;t believe how close you are! :happydance: I&#8217;m not doing so great, but its below. Thanks for asking & makin me feel good :hugs:. So sad about your dad, love. That&#8217;s awful it could have been avoided :hugs: May he rest in peace&#8230; & I love that you are naming DS after him. Ok, let&#8217;s talk about this friend. :nope: She can have her beliefs all she wants while you are delivering your healthy baby boy. If bad things happened to those who got IUI or IVF, then there would be bad things happening to millions of children. And yet, there is no such thing, rather the kids grow up, are beautiful, healthy & are thankful for it. Using her logic, it could also be seen as unnatural to remove a cancerous tumor, or ever get surgery for anything for that matter, or ever take a prescription drug & so on&#8230; So just try to put it in perspective, hun. I&#8217;m not dissing your friend as she&#8217;s entitled to have whatever opinion she wants (although saying that to you pisses me off to no end to put it lightly :growlmad:), but just know in your own heart that it&#8217;s not based in any kind of factual study &#8211; none whatsoever. So take it with a grain of salt & keep loving your LO because that is what he needs &#8211; your positive energy & love. <3 <3 <3 :cloud9: Hoping to get to meet you soon&#8230; (I was just hoping I&#8217;d at least be preggers for it&#8230;:shrug:)

Asry &#8211; You, too! You & Fro are neck-n-neck luvs! Not long now! :dance:

Ness - :hugs:

Moon - :hugs:

GreekPorn &#8211; where are you hun? :hugs:

Owl &#8211; good luck on Fri. hun! :flower:

Nikki &#8211; Congrats hun! :happydance: :cloud9:

BF - :hi: darlin! How are those 3x/day exercises going? :wacko:

Pad &#8211; hey chick! I know we have already &#8220;talked&#8221; but major :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:!

AFM &#8211; I have a team mtg tomorrow (AF due) so I tested this morning at 13DPO because I certainly don&#8217;t want to test prior to that & be sad, or have :witch: just show up during it. Anyway, stark-white BFN. :cry: So today is now designated "sad day" instead. DH says he wants to try again this month & then take a break over Christmas. Idk what to do, but I will be retesting all of my hormones soon & may go get yet another opinion from a local RMC Specialist. Ugh, so red wine+ tonight&#8230;like the last 20/22 months&#8230; My heart must be super-healthy by now... :wine:


----------



## Dwrgi

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: lovely Flo Rida, and way to to go on the :wine::wine::wine: + tonight! Thinking of you, Axxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Yea I second Dwrgi's comment! You have a super gorgeous heart and you are so noble volunteering to drink the lovely... yummy.... delish...*drool drool... wine..


----------



## owl35

pad - :wohoo: you are back! Good to see you, I was getting worried. As always thinking pink for you and little padette :happydance:

dwrgi - hi and hugs to you lovely. Hope you are doing well. 

dash - cheering for your two fabulous little embies in there :happydance: :dust:

lil - I'm so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: that just sucks. Wine and having a "sad day" is the best way to treat this :flower: I do the same thing every month. 

grkprn, mirium, - hi if you are lurking. hope you guys are doing ok :hugs:

purps - good luck (I think I might be a little late with this). :dohh: 

chicken, lady, chicken, moon, want2, small, bf, green, drh, pebble, fro, ness and everybody else I've missed :kiss::hugs:

afm, I didn't POAS this morning which was a very big deal for me - "hello my name is owl and I'm a POAS addict" :haha: Not sure how long I can stay away from those damn sticks though because I kind of want to know if I have to prepare myself for another disappointment... :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: lils I'll have a :wine:too hon

Great to hear your news nikki congrats!

Pad :yipee::hugs:

Owl well done in your restraint :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Owl.. when is your official test date? Think positive chick.. hope is important!!

And yes please... need the pinkness!!

Butterfly so pleased you are holding up the UK end of this Anglo American wine supping deal! LOL


----------



## dashka

yay BnB booted me out before and I couldn't get back in!! glad it's working now!

Lils - dammit dammit :grr::grr: I'm so sorry about the BFN hun....:hugs: I was so hoping that I'd see a spike on your chart today.... It's so hard to think of anything else the day you see that BFN so I know what you mean about not doing it tomorrow. I wish I could take away your sadness hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: Good news that DH wants to try again this month (if you are up for it ofcourse) You go have your :wine: and chocolate and whatever else comforts you hun....:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Nikki - congrats on your little girl! we were wondering about you!:thumbup::hugs:

Owl - good for you for the holding back on POAS....:thumbup: when do you think you will :test:???? 

Pad - so glad all your tests have come back great.... This little pink bean is a fighter!:hugs::kiss:

Purps - THINKING ABOUT YOU TODAY HUN!!! good luck with everything...:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - going to check your journal but I see you are sick???? oh no not again!!:hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - had a bit of a scare this morning as I was rear-ended in a parking lot with MIL and AD in the back seat... nothing major -just some paint scraped off the car - but still afraid that the little stress of it may have negatively impacted embies....:nope: I really tried to keep it calm even though I wanted to yell at the woman!:grr::grr: After MIL came with me to carry groceries and pick up AD in/out of car - I still had to get this stress -but I guess stress is unavoidable when you step outside....


----------



## want2conceive

Nicki - Congrat's Hun!

Owl - any news on your test? It's soon right?

Lils - I'm so sorry Hun. Alot of us on here know how you feel. We are all here for you Hun! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

I have a couple of updates on me:

Ok first, I got results for my 3rd blood test(on day 18)today. It cameback with a Beta HCG of 3,120! :happydance: So, I went to the Dr. Office and did an ultrasound. We were able to see an embryo. I am so happy right now. I can't even explain it in words because wanting this to happen for 8yrs is a long time. I'm glowing so much right now!


Second, I got a call from my manager at work making me an offer. She will let me work cashier only(sitting down) for my whole shift. So no standing in the check-in counter and no having to ask people to pick up the luggage because I can't. All I would be doing is checking out luggage/ticket upgrade fees. Also I can wrk the afternoon shift so I would be working from noon to 8pm and not have to wake up at 3am for the morning shift. Also, not working the morning shift I wouldn't have to deal with those bad apples I was talking about earlier. Even said I can pick my days off. I told them I would go back but didn't promise if it will be for a week or a month, or whatever. I want to try it out and see. If I feel like it's not going to work then we'll go back to plan A(leave work). Another factor in me returning to try is that if I wait to leave in December instead of now is that I would get the end of year bonus which would help us. I am going to do what's best for our baby though so if I feel it may affect my pregnancy after I return I won't hesitate one second to leave again.


----------



## dashka

want2conceive said:


> I have a couple of updates on me:
> 
> Ok first, I got results for my 3rd blood test(on day 18)today. It cameback with a Beta HCG of 3,120! :happydance: So, I went to the Dr. Office and did an ultrasound. We were able to see an embryo. I am so happy right now. I can't even explain it in words because wanting this to happen for 8yrs is a long time. I'm glowing so much right now!
> 
> 
> Second, I got a call from my manager at work making me an offer. She will let me work cashier only(sitting down) for my whole shift. So no standing in the check-in counter and no having to ask people to pick up the luggage because I can't. All I would be doing is checking out luggage/ticket upgrade fees. Also I can wrk the afternoon shift so I would be working from noon to 8pm and not have to wake up at 3am for the morning shift. Also, not working the morning shift I wouldn't have to deal with those bad apples I was talking about earlier. Even said I can pick my days off. I told them I would go back but didn't promise if it will be for a week or a month, or whatever. I want to try it out and see. If I feel like it's not going to work then we'll go back to plan A(leave work). Another factor in me returning to try is that if I wait to leave in December instead of now is that I would get the end of year bonus which would help us. I am going to do what's best for our baby though so if I feel it may affect my pregnancy after I return I won't hesitate one second to leave again.

Want 2 -

Spoiler
that is great news on your test!!:thumbup: so happy for you!!!! Btw - you may have noticed that sometimes people used 'spoilers' on here to hide good news too (it's just so that if people are having a bad day or just got bad news themselves they don't have to read it until/if they are ready. Just wanted to mention since you may not know.... The way you do it is - go under "Advanced Post" (click on button below post window) and then highlight the text you want to spoiler and then hit the happyface icon with blindfold on - that's it!!! 

As for your work - I think that is a great idea - and so great of your work to suggest - do they know you are preggers and that is why you left? Did you quit or take a sick leave?


----------



## tigerlily1975

Frol, darling, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: But that's such a lovely idea to call your baby boy after him - I plan to do the same if I ever have a baby. Very soon you will be able to tell your bubba that he's named after a great man and will be a great man himself too, one day. :hugs:

Oh, and as for your friend's comments, it's always easy to make off-hand remarks about something you know nothing about! I bet this same person takes paracetamol when they have a headache! 

Please try to rest, I remember a lot of sleepless nights after my parent's passed, it's difficult to switch your mind off at night, isn't it? Just try to remember that your dad will always be with you and your son.

Big, BIG :hugs:

C xx


----------



## nessaw

great news want2.

so sorry about bfn lils.thinking of u.x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Greenleaf

Nikki - congrats on your little angel :D

Lils - I'm feeling more human now. LOL! Thanks! Sorry about your BFN. I don't think I'm successful this month either. Temp has dropped. But lets not give up! :hugs:

:hug: for all :)


----------



## La Bergere

Kismet said:


> Hi ladies. I'm still lurking and pulling for you all. :hugs: I hope you'll forgive this overly-selfish post because I'm really not up to doing a proper reply today. I went to my first FS appointment and it was very overwhelming. I've reposted my journal entry here because I can't bring myself to writing anything new. It's very long, sorry about that. Please don't feel obligated to read it. Please let me know if you have any insights about this experience. I'm feeling really lost right now. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I think my day can be summed up nicely by these three emoticons: :shock: :wacko: :cry:
> 
> Oh my gosh, going to the FS was a very overwhelming experience and even though Dr. B. seemed nice and spent a lot of time talking to us I felt like everything started moving way too fast and the number of tests ordered is just outrageous. I went in there with a suspected short LP and came out with suspected PCOS AND endo!!! It's the weirdest thing. He said I have a lot of the secondary indicators of PCOS, such as acne and hair growth but according to my US which I had done today I do NOT have poly-cystic ovaries (or fibroids or anything else abnormal). In fact, I have a healthy reserve and did ovulate this month. He showed me my corpus lutetium and said I have a nice lining going on. So why does he suspect PCOS? Surely a woman can have a hormonal imbalance without it being PCOS? The suspected endo is even weirder. All he did was say oh, you have painful periods and intercourse so it's probably endo. I had a chocolate cyst once in my 20s, but it went away and as far as I know didn't reoccur. I haven't been able to determine if one chocolate cyst = endo or if you can get those as one-offs? Of course, I forgot to tell the doctor about the chocolate cyst. :dohh: Thankfully, my US today didn't show any sign of ovarian endo. I have IBS and I get tense during sex plus I'm petite so of course intercourse hurts a little. Anyway, he's ordered a crap-ton of blood tests so we'll see what comes of that.
> 
> These are our next steps:
> - the aforementioned crap-ton of blood tests for both me and DH.
> - SA and some kind of sperm splicing test for DH.
> - cycle monitoring for me
> - probably will get progesterone supplements starting next cycle (THE ONE THING I ACTUALLY WANTED)
> - a test for me, I forget the name, where they inject dye into the uterus and fallopian tubes to check for blockages. I've heard this is very painful!
> - possible IUI
> - if problems persist beyond this, laproscopy and IVF.
> 
> I had a complete and total meltdown in the waiting room after meeting with the doctor and trying to have my blood drawn. After looking at the 14 vials the nurse had prepared I freaked. I'm not scared of needles but all those vials symbolized for me how out of control this whole thing felt and I just couldn't face it. I'll go back tomorrow to do the blood work.
> 
> Oh crap, I'm crying again. I feel like such an idiot. I know most people who need this kind of help would kill to get in after only 2 cycles of trying. However, this is so overwhelming that I just don't know how to feel about it all. If there are problems, I'd rather know than not but OMG, this was a lot for one day.
> 
> Sorry for the epic post, but this was kind of an epic day. If you read this far, I should offer you a drink. :haha: :hugs:

Been manic so sorry for not posting. But Kismet, I'm sending you a big hug. I passed out cold when I saw the needle for one blood test a while back - 14 vials! Holy cow!!
Just think positive. These tests will tell you and the doc everything you need to know.
Thinking of you!
xx


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Pad - I am happy for you. Pink vibes!!

Dash - Oh, I am wishing you all the best for success!!

Nessaw - I am so sorry!!

Lils - I know how you feel hun. It's so frustrating. :hugs: and :hugs:!! You gave me an idea about getting a second opinion at this point. I might have to do that too. :hugs: and :hugs:

Owl - Fingers crossed for you dear!!

Moon - :hugs: :hugs: to you!!

Dwrgi - :wave:

Chicken - Good luck on getting things sorted out, regarding your tests

DrH

Spoiler
Congrats. All the best!!!

Purps - All the best!!

Pebble - :wave:

GrkPrn, Froliky, Butterfly, Kismet, LaBergere, Want2, Greenleaf, Kiwi and anyone I missed - :wave:

AFM - I have been bad... :) - staying away from the thread for so long although I have been reading the posts. I am just here, still focused on losing weight. I am 11dpo today. I am not good at charting - I forget to take temps in the morning so hopefully I ovulated. I will try to get serious about that next month. This is my first month of trying after lap. I don't think I am pregnant because I have been feeling pains that feel like AF. I did a natural cycle. I tested on day 8 and got BFN. I did that because I did not exercise on days 5, 6 & 7 (dpo). (On my 2 prior pregnancies, I had faint line on day 8 already) I wanted to go back to the gym because I am tired of TTC getting in the way of losing this weight - quite a bit of it gained because of this journey anyway. I am just trying to stay strong and wise... :). I want to continue on this TTC journey but I really want to try to not think about it as much. That's what's tough but I will try. Have a good night ladies!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All!

Let me say first of all that I didn't read your post right before mine when I posted about my friends, Frolicky. Sorry! That was sooooo insensitive of me. :cry: I'm so sorry about your dad. I can't imagine how painful it must be. I'm sure he'd be so excited to know that you're naming his grandkid after him. :hugs:

As for your friend, it reminded me of this joke, which you've probably heard, but just in case:
***********
A farmer is in Iowa during a flood. The river is overflowing, with water surrounding the farmer's home up to his front porch. As he is standing there, a boat comes up, The man in the boat says "Jump in, I'll take you to safety."

The farmer crosses his arms and says stubbornly, "Nope, I put my trust in God."

The boat goes away. The water rises to the second floor. Another boat comes up, the man says to the farmer who is now in the second story window, "Jump in, I'll save you."

The farmer again says, "Nope, I put my trust in God."

The boat goes away. Now the water is up to the roof. As The farmer stands on the roof, a helicopter comes over, and drops a ladder. The pilot yells down to the farmer "I'll save you, climb the ladder."

The farmer says "Nope, I put my trust in God."

The helicopter goes away. The water continues to rise and sweeps the farmer off the roof. He drowns.

The farmer goes to heaven. God sees him and says "What are you doing here?"

The farmer says "I put my trust in you and you let me down."

God says, "What do you mean, let you down? I sent you two boats and a helicopter!!!"

The end.
**********
I'm sure this isn't everyone's theology, but it did seem apt. :shrug:

What&#8217;s up purps????????

Congrats, Nikki!!!!!!

Lills, BOOOOO on the :bfn: . I&#8217;ll stay optimistic for you, since I see no signs of the :witch: on your chart. Your state continues to buck expectations, doesn't it! :haha:

Dash, so sorry about the minor wreck! I&#8217;m sure it did nothing, so don&#8217;t worry about it. Karma (pun not intended) will get the perpetrator! Snuggle in, my pretties!!!!!!!!!

YAY for PINKNESS!

And special, big huge hugs to moon and nessaw :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Kismet, I&#8217;m sorry that was so overwhelming! :hugs: I hope you get good answers soon. Keep us posted and remember that women have delivered babies with PCOS, endometriosis, in their 40s, with no tubes, with azospermia, etc etc etc. :hugs: and :dust:

:hi: to all I&#8217;ve missed! La Berg, Mirium, Tiger, BF, HA, etc&#8230;&#8230;.

Thanks also to those who weighed in about my friend&#8217;s failed IUIs. I think they&#8217;re taking an indefinite break. I&#8217;m worried because the one I&#8217;m closer to (the 30 yr old) is REALLY dedicated to the idea of children, but I think her older partner (40 next month&#8212;I adore her, too) may not be interested in trying again. :nope: I think my point here is clear. 

Sorry I&#8217;m bad these days about posting and checking journals. I got shamed recently about my work ethic (50 hours a week is not enough--the joys of the tenure clock!), so I&#8217;m trying to be better behaved. And frankly I&#8217;m BORED of waiting for my cycle to return! :coffee: :sleep:

PS. :wine: in hand!!!!! I am here for YOU!


----------



## want2conceive

Spoiler
Testing spoiler

Thanks Dash n sorry if I made anyone feel bad by posting news without spoilers.


----------



## Lady H

Hi, hope you are all well and starting to think about Christmas?!:shock:

AFM

Spoiler
had a call today that blew me out of the water. Although Nt scan good there is something called PAPP-A that comes from the placenta that can be a marker if low for Downs, Edwards or Patau. Sadly mine is 0.24 normal being 1.0. This has put my risk to 1/65. After a lot of research and heartache we decided to shoulder the 1% risk of miscarriage and go for the amino test on 26th when we return from holiday. If it is not a genetic problem it can mean problems such as stillbirth, miscarriage, early birth or small baby. I'm :cry: right now as I can't believe after all the effort we get this. I'm praying that my age is what has increased the probability number and that everything is ok. There are lots of success stories out there so Imam hoping hard. Sorry for the long 'me' post!:blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Hi, hope you are all well and starting to think about Christamas?!:shock:
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> had a call today that blew me out of the water. Although Nt scan good there is something called PAPP-A that comes from the placenta that can be a marker if low for Downs, Edwards or Patau. Sadly mine is 0.24 normal being 1.0. This has put my risk to 1/65. After a lot of research and heartache we decided to shoulder the 1% risk of miscarriage and go for the amnio test on 26th when we return from holiday. If it is not a genetic problem it can mean problems such as stillbirth, miscarriage, early birth or small baby. I'm :cry: right now as I can't believe after all the effort we get this. I'm praying that my age is what has increased the probability number and that everything is ok. There are lots of success stories out there so Imam hoping hard. Sorry for the long 'me' post!:blush:

Lady H-

Spoiler
I am so sorry that you have just been presented with this. I do agree with your attitude though, that this is all speculation, and it could mean this and could mean that. Very wise to have the amino test done so that it can put your mind at rest, and you will know one way or another. However, I am holding out all hope for you that your baby will be okay, and, like you say, there ARE loads of success stories out there, and who is to say that your pregnancy isn't one of those? Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely, and try not to worry too much until you get the hard facts in front of you. And when you get those, hopefully they will all be alright! :thumbup: Thinking of you, Axxxxx


----------



## padbrat

LadyH


Spoiler
Exactly as the lovely Dwrgi says... all of this is just speculation at this point. My Sis was told my Nephew was a downs baby as he had soft markers for it (his kidneys had very limited function). After much heart ache the went for an amnio at a very late stage (30ish weeks) as my Sis had to know one way or the other in order to prepare. My Sis said the amnio was uncomfortable, but not painful and she had some cramping after. The amnio showed my Nephew was not a downs baby... My Sis had a good result, so why the hell shouldn't you? At any rate, until you know the facts you can't make an informed decision. We are here for you chick x

Kis chick... it is overwhelming I know... I have been there with the 14 vials too... but all you can do is think of one step at a time. The results will provide an action plan.... the action plan will be implemented... etc etc... One day at a time x

Hope Purps is doing OK... anyone heard?


----------



## Left wonderin

hi all just turned 40 on the 4th of Novemeber and just got the best birthday present ever a BFP for my first baby ....................... i cant believe it :))))))


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet my beautiful friend. I can't give you any information (you are about 5 weeks ahead of me lol) But I do know you are strong and even though it all feels over whelming at the moment you need to know what is going on, knowledge is power. Once you know what is happening, you will then know what you need to do. Hang in there honey it will all be worth it in the end XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H, Sending you love and hugs, I hope everything turns out OK. XXX


----------



## nessaw

lady h-echoing what dwrgi and pad said.thinking of u.big hug.xx


----------



## nessaw

afm

Spoiler
have got my appt for second scan confirming what we already know tom at 8.50.have to go to the maternity unit for the epu.sos if tmi have had red blood only when i wipe and some bad cramping today.hope this question doesn't upset but did any one else have an upset tummy beforehand?it feels like my body is clearing out in readiness.any stories of 'better' experiences with misoproxol (sp?) would be much appreciated.have looked at dr google and terrified myself.just want it over.apologies if this post has upset anyone.


----------



## dashka

Kismet 

Im sorry to hear you were very overwhelmed.... I know I felt the same when I went but trust me you just need to take it in baby steps....(pardon the pun) Seriously I know that we are at the same clinic (but have different doctors)  and much of what he said to you my doc also said to me... Until they do those blood tests and the HSG (dye test with xray) much of what they say is speculation according to your symptoms. I was blown away too when my doc said he thought that I may have endo.... I dont have any symptoms for endo (except sore legs first day of period) but he says you can still have it with no pain and it really hinders fertility. I still dont think that is my problem but I didnt need to do the laparoscopy because we went straight to IVF... (our other factors was my slightly elevated angrogens  which includes the excess hair but that can also be attributed to my heritage) and my DH had 36% motility (compared to 50% on past tests elsewhere)... so we went for IVF with ICSI mainly because of my age and Im sick/tired after trying for 10 yrs with no explanation) I also had to do the 14-17 vials of blood a few times over the past few years and many of us have ... so dont take it personally that is just routine and frankly Im glad the more they test!!
I know you say youve only been trying for a few months.... but its good to know that if you arent ready to go further now you know you can look into possibilities / what the problems might be. Dont worry too much about the HSG tubes test  they will give you painkiller for it and youll be ok...

Just take it one step at a time.....:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Lady H said:


> Hi, hope you are all well and starting to think about Christamas?!:shock:
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> had a call today that blew me out of the water. Although Nt scan good there is something called PAPP-A that comes from the placenta that can be a marker if low for Downs, Edwards or Patau. Sadly mine is 0.24 normal being 1.0. This has put my risk to 1/65. After a lot of research and heartache we decided to shoulder the 1% risk of miscarriage and go for the amino test on 26th when we return from holiday. If it is not a genetic problem it can mean problems such as stillbirth, miscarriage, early birth or small baby. I'm :cry: right now as I can't believe after all the effort we get this. I'm praying that my age is what has increased the probability number and that everything is ok. There are lots of success stories out there so Imam hoping hard. Sorry for the long 'me' post!:blush:

oh I'm sorry to hear about your scare.... I really hope the lab is wrong and that your bean is a fighter and will prove it when you do your amnio.... I think your holiday is just what you need right now (and so does little bean)... Praying that all goes well.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> afm
> 
> Spoiler
> have got my appt for second scan confirming what we already know tom at 8.50.have to go to the maternity unit for the epu.sos if tmi have had red blood only when i wipe and some bad cramping today.hope this question doesn't upset but did any one else have an upset tummy beforehand?it feels like my body is clearing out in readiness.any stories of 'better' experiences with misoproxol (sp?) would be much appreciated.have looked at dr google and terrified myself.just want it over.apologies if this post has upset anyone.

Nessaw - I wish I could advise on this... but all i can do is send you huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: for what you are going through now...


----------



## chickenchaser

Dash how are you feeling honey?


----------



## dashka

is anyone else having problems with BnB being slow today??? it's driving me mad!:wacko:

Mirium - you go girl!! :thumbup:so proud of you with losing weight and going to gym....

Pebble - please don't work too hard! It would be nice if we could work with :wine:in hand

La Bergere - Hello!!:flower:

Chicken - hope you're ok hun!:hugs:

Lils - you ok today? -:hugs::kiss: I hope damn witch didn't get you...:nope:. How did your meeting go?

Purps - sending you baby-arrive-soon vibes!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi -hope you are feeling better today?:hugs::kiss:

AFM - today is my last day off - go back to work tomorrow. Last night felt some twinges (like split second sharp needles) and today too and bbs quite sore ...but probably the drugs on I'm (estrace and progesterone) Would be wonderful if embies were getting snugly right now as the next day or two are critical. Drove MIL home today. I am glad I just have to go back for 1 day and then the weekend -not looking forward to a gazillion emails but oh well! Getting some anxiety when I think about testing end of next week -I really really don't want to!

Hugs and loves to all!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

chickenchaser said:


> Dash how are you feeling honey?

you're so sweet - we just cross posted!!! See above :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Left wonderin said:


> hi all just turned 40 on the 4th of Novemeber and just got the best birthday present ever a BFP for my first baby ....................... i cant believe it :))))))

Congrats but please read stickies before posting :flower: This one in particular

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...cements-within-trying-conceive-over-35-a.html


----------



## Dwrgi

Ness-I wish I could say something that will help, but I have no experience in this. Just hope that it's not as bad as you fear and that it will all be over very, very soon. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, lovely lady, Axxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Aww Ness. I really hope that the scan tomorrow reveals good news not what you fear... however, if the worst is confirmed then I am afraid I have never used meds. Mine have either been natural, D&C or ERPC.

Remember there are other options to meds. IF the worst is confirmed make sure they discuss all the options with you and you can chose the one best for you. x

Regardless.... we will all be thinking of you and waiting for you back here xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ness have they given you the drugs already? If not then I don't think they will give them to you if you have red spotting already, likely this will happen on its own :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs: And yes, all ends were affected for mine :nope:


----------



## nessaw

butterfly-no presumed they would after scan.will they rwally not give them?was really hoping to get back to work and 'normal' next mon.


----------



## Butterfly67

nessaw said:


> butterfly-no presumed they would after scan.will they rwally not give them?was really hoping to get back to work and 'normal' next mon.

nessaw I don't know for sure but I would think that they would only give you the drugs if things weren't happening on their own. They may well give you the choice but if you are spotting already I feel you may not need them. But obv I am not a doc so I could be completely wrong (it has been known :wacko::haha:) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

Just a quick one tonight!


Spoiler
Lady H, I hope everything goes okay! As others have said, the chances are still pretty good that everything is just fine with your little one. I'll be thinking of you and sending healthy sticky thoughts to the Little Lady! :hugs:

Nessaw, I had methotrexate, so I don't know anything about ...the other drug. But I would caution you that it may take some time for your body to complete the process with or without the drugs. :nope: Some women with a natural m/c bleed for WEEKS! My whole thing has lasted 2 1/2 MONTHS SO FAR, but it's pretty atypical. I hope the process goes smoothly and quickly for you, though! :hugs:

And Kismet, my understanding is that there are policies (Butterfly's link) and then there are norms. (Maybe if I articulate what I, as a relative newcomer to this thread, think the norms are I can find out if I'm right!) The policies state that BFP announcements go only into a particular thread (BFP sticky thread). Now, my understanding is that on a long-standing, close-knit thread like this one, folks WANT to see your BFP announcement, but would like it hidden beneath a spoiler like you used above. That way the ladies who are having a bad day can come to this thread for support and be able to choose how much BFP-ness they want to see. As someone with a painful and drawn-out m/c recently, it actually made me teary with gratitude that folks would have this sort of sensitivity. :hugs:

Also under spoilers: signatures with tickers of growing babies, and updates on pregnancy progress. 

Oh, and I don't know if this was specifically stated for the group norms, but it also seems that if you've had 6 miscarriages you can put your baby ticker wherever the hell you want because you have EARNED IT. :happydance:

How did I do, ladies? Happy to edit or remove anything I got wrong.

And damn, I was supposed to be in bed now. Another 12 hour day!

Hugs and kisses.....


----------



## Greenleaf

The wicked witch got me :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

h greenleaf so sorry hun. Make sure you treat yourself to something naughty.


----------



## nessaw

sorry about af greenleaf.

afm back from hosp had one pill orally then need to go back on sun morning to have more-tmi down the other end.
and now just wait and see.

good news is i got a scan pic.i know that might sound strange but i just didnt think of it last week.so am pleased.


----------



## nessaw

just wanted to add huge thanks for all ur support.not sure how i would have managed without ur wisdom and kind words.mwah!vx


----------



## Butterfly67

nessaw said:


> sorry about af greenleaf.
> 
> afm back from hosp had one pill orally then need to go back on sun morning to have more-tmi down the other end.
> and now just wait and see.
> 
> good news is i got a scan pic.i know that might sound strange but i just didnt think of it last week.so am pleased.

That is good then ness, hope thing will move along quickly for you hon :hugs: I also got scan pic so we are both strange then :wacko: Just wanted something to remember it by :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies I just want you to know I don't think it is strange wanting a picture. XXX Hugs to you both XXX


----------



## want2conceive

Greenleaf said:


> The wicked witch got me :cry:

So sorry Greenleaf! We are here if you need someone to lean on Hun. :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Greenleaf - so sorry about AF hun......:nope: be good to yourself....:hugs:

Nessaw - huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and take care of yourself - I would have got a scan pic too...:cry:

Purps - we are sending you huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :happydance: for Purplette!!! C'mon girl!!

Hello and hugs to everyone !!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

*Dwrgi* &#8211; Thanks, hun. Hope you have fun plans for this weekend? :beer: Chart is looking good, dahling! Big :hugs: & mwah-mwahs!

*Pad* &#8211; aw, such lovely words. Just for that, I&#8217;ll have a :wine: for you tonight. Its red, but when I spill it on my white shirt or pants (because that will invariably happen every time) its pink. :thumbup: 

*LadyH* &#8211;

Spoiler
I&#8217;m so very sorry for that news! :nope: Hopefully it&#8217;s just our ages wreaking the usual havoc? :shrug: 1 in 65 (1.5%) is still pretty slim chance, so don&#8217;t get down yet. See what happens after amnio test. Sending you big :hugs:

*Owl* - ??? :test:

*BF* &#8211; Aw, thanks for sacrificing yourself :wine: for my benefit! :flower: Hope you are doing well, lovely lady!

*Want2* &#8211;

Spoiler
Thanks hun.:flow: I don't think anyone knew about spoilering? either until told about it or happened to notice that others were doing it w/pregs info. So, yeah, just spoiler pregs announcements, updates, pics, anything pregnancy related & tickers so it won't upset those having a tough time or remind some of us that we don't have that, etc. It's especially tough at our ages, as you know! I hope you are doing well & so glad your results are good & work is no more! :thumbup: :flower:

*Dashka* &#8211; I hope you are not too stressed at the job today! :flower: Oh boy - :test:? At the end of next week &#8211; is it Thurs or Fri? :happydance: :dance: Still sending snuggly vibes your way (just couldn&#8217;t do it W & Th). I thought of your predicament when reading Pebble's story, as that pretty much sums it up, as well! :flow: I know you don&#8217;t like :wine: so I will sacrifice myself & eat Kentucky Derby Pie for you tonight. (at bottom) Big, massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust: to you, love!!!!


*Tiger & Fro* &#8211; one of my big things after my mom passed suddenly (& after grieving process) was that my mind shut off. I felt so stupid because I couldn&#8217;t remember anything & I thought it was permanent because it lasted several months. I had to fake it at work through sheer BSing & thankfully most people left me alone for a while&#8230; (my sisters were the same too). So, if you&#8217;re struggling to remember things & can&#8217;t concentrate well after grieving, just know it&#8217;s temporary. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Nessaw* &#8211; I guess all I can hope for is that things go quickly & smoothly for you so you can recover. :flower:. 


*Kismet* &#8211; there you are! I was VERY overwhelmed while getting the testing, but I thank God I did it. They took 26 vials in one sitting w/me (another 8 the next week), so I know it&#8217;s tough! My veins ran out after 16, I think it was &#8211; took 2 hrs total (I usually pass out at 3 sticks &#8211; my veins are very tough to get to). But I appreciated the thoroughness of my Dr. because usually it&#8217;s the other way around. You will be very happy when you get results because as you say, you&#8217;d rather know than not know. At least you can see where you stand at the onset of TTC so you have a good sense of what&#8217;s what. :thumbup: And awesome you got appt after 2 mos :dance: No need to spoiler any FS talk or really anything else other than actual pregnancy announcements, updates & tickers. Silly goose :haha:. But it shows you are sensitive! :winkwink:

*Green* &#8211; oh no! :nope: I&#8217;m so sorry, hun :hugs: I&#8217;m just waiting for my massive dive bomb in temps&#8230;:coffee: (15DPO but BFN again today). Glad you are feeling better (other than :witch:) :hugs:

*Mirium* &#8211; naughty girl! :haha: Glad you are getting a 2nd opinion. Mine would technically be my 4th! I just emailed them to see if they offer uNK cells biopsy & how much IUI is. If the email response says &#8220;no&#8221; & same price as my Dr, then that appt. is over :thumbup:. How much weight are you trying to lose & how much so far? Very good you are exercising. You can still exercise while TTC, just don&#8217;t over-exert yourself & limit it to 20-30 mins/day. Power-walking is a good one if you are a bit afraid of overdoing it :flower:. Are you contemplating ART? (you said &#8220;this was a natural cycle&#8221;). Thanks for the :hugs: - and :hugs: back at ya!

*Pebble* &#8211; I LOVE that story! :thumbup: I remember hearing a similar one & loved it, thanks, that sums it up perfectly.:flow: About Florida :wacko: is all I can say! :nope: Apparently they didn&#8217;t get the memo that Election Day is just 1 day long. We must be on beach time, here. Relax mon, erytin&#8217;s irie! :haha: Pretty pathetic when instead of waiting for the last of the ballots to be counted, a candidate stands up & pronounces that he lost. :saywhat: It&#8217;s really embarrassing but not surprising from this group of yahoos running this state. (I won't go there :winkwink:.) Only 50 hrs? Well, you get back to work then, young lady, they don&#8217;t tolerate such laziness there! :comp::trouble: Thank God for :wine:!

*Purps* &#8211; thinking of you :flower::hugs:

*Moon & GreekPorn* - you guys OK? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;m 15 DPO, tested BFN again today because my temp rose instead of falling (was high yesterday too, but didn&#8217;t put it in bc only had 4 hrs :sleep:). Argh, I hate these wacky cycles! And I think (I hope) I have a luteal cyst :nope:. Might sound strange to hope for a cyst, but the alternative explanation(s) are way worse. Having sharp pains for about 6 days now, but today its gotten pretty bad & my back has decided to join in the fun! :wacko: Just better be a luteal cyst & hopefully the dang thing will just rupture & be done with soon! :growlmad: But, the silver lining is that I have a 3-day weekend (Veteran's Day on Monday), we're going out w/friends tonight, having a "girls' night" tomorrow night (involves wine, girl talk, Thai food & scary movies until 2 or 3am) & I will relax Sun-Monday :sleep::happydance:. I think :wine: may help these pains? Ok, you&#8217;ve convinced me! :wine:

TGIF! :dust: to all in 2WW, :hugs: to everyone else & for some of us, please stand for our pledge of allegiance&#8230;:wine::beer: & this is for Dashka (has nuts, chocolate, cookie stuff?, served hot with ice cream & whipped cream):winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







hFK2BoqGZHu3hH-640m.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## padbrat

Awww Pbl you did such a good job there .... well done darling x

Green... pooh to witch!

Dash... snuggly snuggly vibes...

Lils you go paaaarrttyyyyy for me chick... chug that wine and have a fine time... I am a poet and I don't know it! Hahahhaa

Butterfly... bungalow update?

No update from Purps yet... am waiting... as are a few of us in the virtual hospital waiting room... boy is it crowded.. have just had to squeeze my porky self in between Lils and Dwrgi... Lils spilled her wine... Dwrgi spilled her cider... I dropped my chocolate... it was chaos!


----------



## Dwrgi

Carnage is the word, Pads!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## tigerlily1975

No seats left, so I'm pacing the floor! :haha:

C xx


----------



## owl35

Hi lovely ladies, 
Had my test yesterday and it was :bfn: Had to hide in the bathroom at work to cry it out :cry: I'm pretty devestated. We will have a consult with RE in December to get ready for IVF next year. I know a break will be a good thing so I'll just have lots of :wine: and relax...

Lots of love and hugs to all of you :flower::hugs:


----------



## tigerlily1975

I'm so sorry, Owl :hugs:

C xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Just nipping in to say I've updated purps journal :happydance:

XxX


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Owl I'm so sorry, sending you big hugs XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY for purps.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Thanks, Never! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## nessaw

so sorry owl.x

good work purps!


----------



## smallhelen

Happy Saturday evening everyone!

Owl - so sorry. :hugs:

Greenleaf - nasty, nasty witchie. Sorry! 

Purplelou and Purplette - YAY!

AFM - getting serious this month. Have now started taking COQ10 thingie wotsit, and Vitamin B complex tablets (yay for neon pee). Also bought some OPK tests, just to make sure that FF is really really right. Onwards..... :) 

Good luck to everyone this week, whatever you're hoping for! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Owl, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> Had my test yesterday and it was :bfn: Had to hide in the bathroom at work to cry it out :cry: I'm pretty devestated. We will have a consult with RE in December to get ready for IVF next year. I know a break will be a good thing so I'll just have lots of :wine: and relax...
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to all of you :flower::hugs:

Oh Owl, so sorry to read this. A break sounds like a really good idea, just to recharge your batteries and come up with Plan B. Be very kind to yourself and your DH, lots and lots of love, Axxxx:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Owl - I'm so sorry for the BFN!!! :nope: Hey there's been lots of ladies who couldn;t get pregs w/IUI who went onto IVF & wham - twins or onesies! Don't lose hope darlin, that was just 1 procedure that just didn't work for you. Take a nice break (I'll be joining you soon) & 2013 will be your year! (& mine too!) :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Purps - wowsers! :shock: Posted more in your journal :flower::hugs::kiss:

Pad - LOL, why do I get the distinct feeling that you always create a ruckus when you walk into a room? :haha:

Thanks Never!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Owl - I'm so sorry hun about the BFN.... you be good to yourself , enjoy the vino, chocolate or whatever gives you comfort....:hugs::hugs:

Purps - whoo hooo... great job hun :thumbup:- wrote in your journal!:hugs::kiss:

Never - thanks for posting for Purps!! hope you are ok too!

Lils - thanks for the Kentucky Derby Pie!!!:thumbup:wow never seen that before???!! Don't think you can get that up here... I hope you find out soon what is going on with your chart.... so frustrating I'm sure...:hugs::hugs::kiss: Enjoy your holiday on Monday!!

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Eeek, so last night at dinner (while I'm STILL waiting at 16DPO for the :witch:), a biz associate's wife (who has 2 kids, one lil baby, btw) talked about how her friend can't conceive. She said "then why don't you stop, I mean everything happens for a reason & maybe you're not meant to have children..." :growlmad:. It took all I had. Don't get me wrong, I do think everything happens for a reason in some grand cosmic scheme & I may not know it now, but that does not translate into quitting every time you have a bit of trouble, FFS! That doesn't apply to anything else in life, including marriage, business, etc, so why the hell would it all of a sudden apply here??? :grr::grr::grr: I'll just cough it up to polite ignorance... Kind of like people who have never been in real-pain telling you that you should not take painkillers even though you have bone fragments pushing against your spinal cord...same sh*%, different ignorant, judgmental person who makes you feel like a low-life.:nope:


Then today I found out (face-to-face) the wife & great friend, neither of which I've seen in a while got pregs after giving up after 3 yrs. She was 3 mos preg & didn't even know it :saywhat: OK, that would NEVER happen to me - _well, post-TTC anyway_ (she has stress & it delays AF). They are both 40 & I am truly happy for them. Still a bit tough though...


I am wondering what the rules are on giving up. Like, do you have to completely give up all hope for real-real? Or can you give up temporarily or give up but still note when EWCM arrives, BD & hope to miss-AF type of thing? :blush::haha: You guys know exactly why I'm asking... I'm trying to cheat & pretend giving up! :rofl: Hey, whatever works! :winkwink:

Sorry, rant & subsequent attempt at cheating now over... :dohh:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils, I don't think that you can EVER give up, not until you have that last period which marks the onset of menopause. I am convinced of it. The only way you can give up is when you are done. Over. Finitto. And accepting that it is over is a tough job. There is no way that I am over, even though in the summer I thought I was, and I KNOW that you are not over. :nope::nope:

If your maternal instinct is crying out to be a mother, then until you have a child, by whatever means (minus abduction, as that would be WRONG! :winkwink:), you are not done. 

I suppose that I would take comfort from the two ladies who are 40 and preggers. I am prone to believe what my parents keep telling me, that your body will throw out all its eggs as it prepares for shut down (which hopefully won't be for a while yet) and as sure as eggs are eggs (or as Kerdiffians say, heggs are heggs :haha:) there will be some good ones in there, and I bet you that's what happened to these two. It is a load of bollo$ what is put out there by ignorant gun::gun::gun:) people, that if you relax and not think about it, you'll get pregnant. Like saying that if I didn't think about it, I'd manage to feed myself breakfast or lunch or supper, every day, by some weird kind of osmosis. Nah, don't think so. 

Thing is, no matter how pleased you are for them, you can't help but feel, 'Why hasn't that happened to me?' It's only normal to feel like this too. It's what the word bittersweet was invented for, and boy, do we know bittersweet! :growlmad::growlmad:

As for that biz associate-stoooooopid women. It all boils down to other people's judgements of others, and by saying this, I am judging her so should shut up, but can't we just let people be what they want to be? If they want to have another, so what?! 

I have had two completely ignorant comments directed at me during this TTC journey, by my ma and my brother ("Oh I thought you'd given up on the idea" and "Onwards and upwards" respectively! :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:) People just do NOT get it, and it's their own ignorance that they are demonstrating to the world by their thoughtless, SMUG, comments. Grrrr! It makes me mad. I salute you lovely Lisbeth (moo moo mwoah mwoah dahling) for not snapping her head off, but you are a good person so you kept your thoughts to yourself. For that, you deserve an ocean full of liquid red wine tonight! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You WILL get there, it's just what Missy and I used to say, another month is another month to get even healthier, more enlightened, try different things, and who's to say that one of those things won't work (or that the bar steward good egg will present itself-Get the F%%k on, I say to it!). 

Lots and lots of love to you, and if blooming AF is going to show, just blooming show, instead of tormenting you like this! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I share your pain lovely, Axxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

*Dwrgi*, so pleased you haven't given up and *Lils* hang in there to. I really don't think you can give up (I use to think you could, when I was one of the 'Why are you putting yourself through this' people, I regret deeply whet I have said to people in the past) But you really don't understand until you are where we are right now. Love and hugs to you both. XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Ness-been thinking about you today lovely :flower::flower:. How are you? Hope you're under the duvet with a lovely hot water bottle and lots of chocs beside you (obvs on the bedside table, otherwise they'd melt :dohh:).

You'll get lucky again, I just knows it love, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chicken-thanks for the post! You're very, very lovely, and I can't imagine you upsetting anybody! Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-your temps have gone up!!!! What is going on? COULD you be at all, you know, PG????????

I so hope so, and that it's nothing to do with this cyst. Huge FX for you, Axxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh. I really hate the everything happens for a reason sentiments. I mean, really??? You can look around at all the random and horrific suffering (stray bullets, natural disasters, freak accidents, fast-killing infections) and think theres reason behind all that?!?! And how do you look in the eyes of people who are grieving their loved ones from such random calamities and tell them that its happened for a reason?!

Argh. I dont believe anyone can or should tell anyone when its time to quit or give up. And no one should judge perseverance, even if its not the choice they would make. :grr: :grr: :grr:

For us, we probably wont last terribly long before we go the adoption route. Im simply not a strong enough person to go through several miscarriages and keep trying. Wed probably move to start adoption and NTNP. If they both worked, then wed have a bounty of :baby: :baby: :baby: on our handsnot a terrible problem to have!

Greenleaf, sorry for AF. :hugs: 

Lils, it looks like youre a bit late????? :shock: Or is that bc of your suspected cyst? I dont know much about these things.

How are you doing, Ness?? :hugs: 

Small, good luck this month! Hopefully upping your ante with CoQ10 and etc. will help! One thing Ill add is that higher quality B complexes dont dye pee. I think it pertains to absorption rate. Im not sure if it matters, but my 5 elements acupuncturist friend has some brand she swears by that accomplishes the good stuff and doesnt just pass thorough you. Can find out the brand if you want. 

How are you feeling, Owl??? Perhaps the bright side of a break is being able to totally indulge over the holidays? Has the :witch: shown up yet? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM, I THINK Im 11 dpo today, but not sure. Super excited to get a real AF for the first time since F***ING JULY. In the meantime, the weather here is GORGOUS, so we spent this AM cleaning up the yard and beds for the winter. OH is out there right now prepping a new bed for raspberries! :happydance: 

:hugs: to all here. So grateful for you all!


----------



## dashka

Butterfly - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:cake: hope you are ok lovely!

Lils - where is that woman that made my Lils feel like shit???!!!:grr::grr::gun: Let me at her!!! I can't believe and HATE it when people talk like that !!! WTF do they know!!! and how dare they even suggest that someone stop trying - it is none of their FU$king business I say!!!:growlmad::nope:
I am so glad you are not giving up.... you have been through so much and I know you are really close now my Floridian mama! :thumbup:....:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - you always have the right things to say and we appreciate that so much!! :thumbup: :hugs:I am so glad you aren't giving up either... WTF did we ever do to deserve this shit??? I have no friggin' idea.... Somebody's cruel sick joke.... and someday I hope we find out. Sorry you can tell I'm not in the best mood today....:nope: You are a fighter lady and I know that you will make one GREAT mama!!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Pebble - glad to hear that you are expecting your first AF to come soon since July! I hope after this you can get on with things...:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

hoping everyone is ok and enjoy the rest of your day....:hugs::kiss:

AFM - I don't know WTF is going on with me I am so friggin emotional :cry::cry: Have cried at least once a day the past 3 days.... Damn hormones


----------



## nessaw

hi ladies.thanjs for asking.think am ok.had extreme pain yest eve.got the remaining tablets this morning.am cramping but can't feel the pain as on codeine!could have done with the drugs yest.sorry if tmi but havent passed anything since yesterdays pain and now just wondering if that was it.going to see what the night brings.

will post properly to everyone tom but sending u all hugs.vx


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> hi ladies.thanjs for asking.think am ok.had extreme pain yest eve.got the remaining tablets this morning.am cramping but can't feel the pain as on codeine!could have done with the drugs yest.sorry if tmi but havent passed anything since yesterdays pain and now just wondering if that was it.going to see what the night brings.
> 
> will post properly to everyone tom but sending u all hugs.vx

Nessaw - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hun xoxox


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> hi ladies.thanjs for asking.think am ok.had extreme pain yest eve.got the remaining tablets this morning.am cramping but can't feel the pain as on codeine!could have done with the drugs yest.sorry if tmi but havent passed anything since yesterdays pain and now just wondering if that was it.going to see what the night brings.
> 
> will post properly to everyone tom but sending u all hugs.vx

Take it easy lovely, and defo keep up the codeine. Hope that is all, and that you won't have any more to expel. Sod the TMI, we're all in this together! 

Try and have a restful night tonight. I assume you're not going into work tomorrow. 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Dwrgi said:


> Ness-been thinking about you today lovely :flower::flower:. How are you? Hope you're under the duvet with a lovely hot water bottle and lots of chocs beside you (obvs on the bedside table, otherwise they'd melt :dohh:).
> 
> You'll get lucky again, I just knows it love, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :

thanks dwrgus.this codeine is lush-i loves it i do!!

nope no school tom.teacher guilt is well and truly embedded.


----------



## nessaw

hoorah have learnt to quote in a reply!


----------



## tigerlily1975

Nessaw :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take it easy, lovely,

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## Mirium

Hello everyone,

Dashka - :hugs:

Owl - I am so sorry about BFN!! I got a BFN too.

Nessaw - pamper and take care of yourself. Hopefully it'll be over soon!!


----------



## dashka

Mirium - so sorry for your BFN....:hugs::hugs::kiss: take care of yourself lovely


----------



## owl35

lils - I seriously cannot believe what that woman said!!! :saywhat: How ignorant can one be??? My blood pressure went through the roof when I read it!:grr::grr::grr: I'm so sorry you had to listen to that. Don't give up! I have a friend who started TTC when she was 39. She had three miscarriages and at age 43 she got her little miracle baby (conceived naturally) who is now 6 months old. There is always hope :hugs:

dash - Hopping your little ones are snuggling in. How are you feeling?

ness, ladyh - thinking about you. Hang in there :hugs:

mirium - sorry about :bfn: it just sucks... :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to pebble, purps, kismet, small, tiger, dwrgi, green, want2 and everybody else I've missed

afm, thanks for the kind words ladies. I've spent my weekend all by myself (hubby was out of town) but it was good. Couch, wine, movies, yoga and I feel much better.


----------



## nessaw

mirium sorry about bfn.x


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to pop in and say HI, yeah i am still lurking lol, i just cant make myself not keep an eye on you ladies. Padbrat, honey i am so happy for you, Neesaw, my heart goes out to you, i know exactly what your feeling, take care of yourself. To all the ladies that have had bfn's big hugs to you. Dwirgi, honey how are you? I have missed chatting with you ladies, but i am still here watching and rooting for all of you.:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry for the selfish post but need to talk to someone. 
I got my blood results back today and as expected the progesterone was low, partly because AF chose to turn up early but also because we expected it. This should have been the last test before we got our FS referral but my GP is now saying she really thinks we should be trying for a year before she does the referral.:growlmad: 
I'm so angry, why tell me she would do the referral then not. I argued with her and she then tried to tell me that the local hospital doesn't do the test/treatment I would need when I know they do. She had to go on the internet to check :growlmad: and yes they do....... :dohh: Anyway she said she would do the referral as soon as DH has had a sperm analysis. There has been no mention of this before:nope: He is not happy about this, not because of having to do the sample but because it delays everything again because the next day DH can have of work is a week on Friday and that is only for the GP appointment to get the forms to do the analysis. We were hoping to get to see the specialist before christmas as we were told it was about a 5 week wait but now there is no chance. I'm so upset, I feel really let down. :cry:


----------



## nessaw

hey chicken sorry u've had such an awful time with ur doctor.first of all u def shouldn't have to wait for a year before being referred.however when i was referred my gp said that she wd send boyf for sa and me to have variety of swabs done whilst waiting because if they weren't done that is what the fs wd send u for and u'd have to be waiting all over again.pls note that she did these tests whilst we were waiting for the referral.so i think u need to agree to the test as u'll need to have them anyway but demand that she refers u at the same time so that hopefully the results and the fs appt turn up about the same time.also keep chasing about the fs appt to make sure it is done.good luckxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Mirium-very sorry for the BFN. :nope: Big :hugs::hugs:

Chicken, oh bless you lovely! That GP needs to be shot; talk about fobbing you off. I DO agree that it IS a good idea for your DH to have a SA done, as it will eliminate one potential cause for why you're not conceiving. HOWEVER, the UK guidelines have always been that if you haven't successfully conceived after 6 months, then you will be referred. The bl&&dy cheek of her. What really annoys me is that she was clearly talking through her bottom, and she is probably responding to NHS cutbacks. But, that is no good for you. I'd ask to see another doctor at the practice, and demand that you are referred. So sorry that you are so upset. Every delay seems like a lifetime away, but I can tell you, that this is par for the course (unless you go private, of course, and not many can afford to do that :nope::nope:). Big :hugs::hugs:

OMM-hello, lovely! I was thinking of you the other day. How are you? How's your lovely DH? And recent camping out escapades?? :haha::haha: Really lovely to read your post and HUGE :hugs::hugs: to you! Axxx

Owl-:hugs::hugs:

Ness-:hugs::hugs: Been thinking about you loads, Axxx


----------



## nessaw

hey dwrgi am ok thanks.think that the worse was over sat eve as feel.ok today.have weaned myself off the drugs!have discovered that by spending the last few days concentrating on completing the miscarriage now its mainly over have been having a few tears today.despite wanting to get back to normal am getting upset thinking about seeing people at school.i also have my brothers 40th party this wkend and will be seeing some family for the first time.not realky looking forward to it as plan was to be driving to it in a pregnant fashion.i guess these things r going to pop up and upset me over the next few weeks/months.x


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> hey dwrgi am ok thanks.think that the worse was over sat eve as feel.ok today.have weaned myself off the drugs!have discovered that by spending the last few days concentrating on completing the miscarriage now its mainly over have been having a few tears today.despite wanting to get back to normal am getting upset thinking about seeing people at school.i also have my brothers 40th party this wkend and will be seeing some family for the first time.not realky looking forward to it as plan was to be driving to it in a pregnant fashion.i guess these things r going to pop up and upset me over the next few weeks/months.x

Oh Ness, I sooo know how you feel. It is the pits. Actually having the miscarriage has now made it more final, I'm sure, and your emotions are going to be all over the place. You will feel like this for a little while, and then the most random things will catch you off guard. It's easy to say to be strong, but f**k it, it's far better to grieve how and when you need to. I'd defo take this week off work too, as you just need time to adjust, and get your head around what has happened. 

And such typically bad timing with your brother's birthday coming up. It's always the way, isn't it? But, you never know, it might distract you, give you something else to think about? IDK, your call lovely. If you don't feel like it, perhaps you can just make your excuses. 

But, remember, you have now shown that you CAN get pregnant naturally, so don't give up hope, and there's nothing to say why you can't get pregnant again. 

I'm thinking of you and sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> Mirium-very sorry for the BFN. :nope: Big :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Chicken, oh bless you lovely! That GP needs to be shot; talk about fobbing you off. I DO agree that it IS a good idea for your DH to have a SA done, as it will eliminate one potential cause for why you're not conceiving. HOWEVER, the UK guidelines have always been that if you haven't successfully conceived after 6 months, then you will be referred. The bl&&dy cheek of her. What really annoys me is that she was clearly talking through her bottom, and she is probably responding to NHS cutbacks. But, that is no good for you. I'd ask to see another doctor at the practice, and demand that you are referred. So sorry that you are so upset. Every delay seems like a lifetime away, but I can tell you, that this is par for the course (unless you go private, of course, and not many can afford to do that :nope::nope:). Big :hugs::hugs:
> 
> OMM-hello, lovely! I was thinking of you the other day. How are you? How's your lovely DH? And recent camping out escapades?? :haha::haha: Really lovely to read your post and HUGE :hugs::hugs: to you! Axxx
> 
> Owl-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ness-:hugs::hugs: Been thinking about you loads, Axxx

Awww how sweet of you to think of me, i am well, i had a very weird cycle, in that its the first time since i started AF so 32 years that she did not show, bfn on the tests, so the only thing i can think of is either its the start of menopause, or i was sick and the antibiotics i took right when i was ovulating maybe stopped it, very weird to not have af lol. Nope no camping escapades lol, its cold here, well it was 70 degrees yesterday and now today 28 degrees with a 17 degree wind chill. No now i have to wait until spring. How are you honey? I keep thinking about you, and have been watching your posts.


----------



## tigerlily1975

:hi: OMM! How are you, lovely lady?

Chicken :hugs: Sorry to hear your GP is being uncooperative. As Dwrgi and Nessaw have both said the guidelines definitely state once you're over 35 you only have to have been trying 6 months. I also think it's normal for the GP to run tests before referring, we certainly had to - that's how they picked up on DH's Azoospermia. Once we were referred, we had an appointment within weeks and it also meant that a lot my blood work didn't need to be requested by the hospital (phew!). Believe me, I completely understand the frustration of waiting, it's all we seem to do with due in our situation! Good luck! 

Big :hugs: to all, 

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> :hi: OMM! How are you, lovely lady?
> 
> Chicken :hugs: Sorry to hear your GP is being uncooperative. As Dwrgi and Nessaw have both said the guidelines definitely state once you're over 35 you only have to have been trying 6 months. I also think it's normal for the GP to run tests before referring, we certainly had to - that's how they picked up on DH's Azoospermia. Once we were referred, we had an appointment within weeks and it also meant that a lot my blood work didn't need to be requested by the hospital (phew!). Believe me, I completely understand the frustration of waiting, it's all we seem to do with due in our situation! Good luck!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all,
> 
> C xx

Hey honey!!! I am good, i am actually enjoying my life, and am looking forward to traveling, DH and I have a three year plan to pay off some bills, and buy a travel trailer, whoo hoo, no more tenting for us after we get it. Looking forward to having a potty right there lol. I just told Dwrgi that this was the first cycle in 32 years that af never showed, so it was either the antibiotics and being sick, or menopause is starting, either way i am good. How have you been? I do miss talking to you ladies, it took me quite a while to be comfortable with not getting caught up in the TTC stuff again, but now i am good, at 45 i am ready for life to begin again lol.


----------



## tigerlily1975

onmymind17 said:


> Hey honey!!! I am good, i am actually enjoying my life, and am looking forward to traveling, DH and I have a three year plan to pay off some bills, and buy a travel trailer, whoo hoo, no more tenting for us after we get it. Looking forward to having a potty right there lol. I just told Dwrgi that this was the first cycle in 32 years that af never showed, so it was either the antibiotics and being sick, or menopause is starting, either way i am good. How have you been? I do miss talking to you ladies, it took me quite a while to be comfortable with not getting caught up in the TTC stuff again, but now i am good, at 45 i am ready for life to begin again lol.

It's really good to hear from you! :hugs:
Ooh, travelling sounds great! Ah, I can't believe you're saying goodbye to the tents :haha: Aside from losing my dad unexpectedly this year, we're ticking along, just hoping we'll be able to try IVF again next year. I'm sure af was affected by the illness, I've most certainly had that before. Stepping away from all this is probably the hardest thing to do, even just making the decision to do so requires a lot of courage, you're an amazing woman, I hope you know that! 

Please stay in touch and let us know about your travels.. make us all very jealous!

Big :hugs:

C xx


----------



## dashka

Owl &#8211; sorry you were all alone this weekend &#8211;but it sounds like you took good care of yourself &#8211; Bravo hun!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

OnMyMind &#8211; hello!!:flower: Thanks for checking on us &#8230;. Sounds like you are enjoying life&#8230;. :winkwink:Good for you!:thumbup::hugs:

Chicken &#8211; so sorry hun about the crazy waiting and stupidity of the system!! &#8230;:nope::nope::dohh: Yes demand that you get referred !! :thumbup:It will all work out &#8211; seems so overwhelming at first but just take it one step at a time:hugs::kiss:

Ness &#8211; am thinking about you and wish we could give you a real hug&#8230;.:hugs::hugs:. So hard to face everyone the first time for sure &#8211; but hopefully there will be more support? Had you told all your family and friends yet? Must be so friggin' hard....:hugs:

Lils &#8211; sorry hun &#8211; I noticed AF got you&#8230;..:grr::grr: hope you are ok and the cramping is not too bad&#8230;:hugs::kiss: Be good to yourself hun...

AFM &#8211; went to acupuncture today on my lunch and it was great &#8211; just what I needed as the hormones were really wreaking havoc on me and my emotional state. I feel a bit more balanced now&#8230;but still holding out to Saturday to test (I know I&#8217;m weird to wait that long &#8211;but heaven help me I need DH there when I do it and it has to be FMU) Sunday is blood test. Progesterone is a wicked thing :wacko:


----------



## nessaw

I got my boyf to tell mum and dad and work and my mum told my bros.am still emotional about talking about it to amyone other than mum and boyf.x


----------



## dashka

nessaw said:


> I got my boyf to tell mum and dad and work and my mum told my bros.am still emotional about talking about it to amyone other than mum and boyf.x

for sure I'd be a mess too...... Big hugs to you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

nessaw said:


> I got my boyf to tell mum and dad and work and my mum told my bros.am still emotional about talking about it to amyone other than mum and boyf.x

:hugs: Having been through 6 m/c i know exactly what your feeling. It will get easier with time, make sure you take time for yourself, and dont be afraid to grieve, i tried to just ignore one of them, it did not work, and weeks later i had a total melt down. I wish i could help all you ladies, so that nobody would have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

tigerlily1975 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey honey!!! I am good, i am actually enjoying my life, and am looking forward to traveling, DH and I have a three year plan to pay off some bills, and buy a travel trailer, whoo hoo, no more tenting for us after we get it. Looking forward to having a potty right there lol. I just told Dwrgi that this was the first cycle in 32 years that af never showed, so it was either the antibiotics and being sick, or menopause is starting, either way i am good. How have you been? I do miss talking to you ladies, it took me quite a while to be comfortable with not getting caught up in the TTC stuff again, but now i am good, at 45 i am ready for life to begin again lol.
> 
> It's really good to hear from you! :hugs:
> Ooh, travelling sounds great! Ah, I can't believe you're saying goodbye to the tents :haha: Aside from losing my dad unexpectedly this year, we're ticking along, just hoping we'll be able to try IVF again next year. I'm sure af was affected by the illness, I've most certainly had that before. Stepping away from all this is probably the hardest thing to do, even just making the decision to do so requires a lot of courage, you're an amazing woman, I hope you know that!
> 
> Please stay in touch and let us know about your travels.. make us all very jealous!
> 
> Big :hugs:
> 
> C xxClick to expand...

LOL, well we keep running into either really cold or really hot weather, with a camper we will have heat and a/c lol. We will still have tent adventures for the next 3 years though lol. I am so sorry about your dad, i saw the post, its so hard to deal with that, i am sending you big hugs :hugs:. I will of course be keeping an eye on your IVF journey, and crossing everything i can for you. You know its funny, stepping away from all this was very hard, but i have realized that there is joy in life and i am sad that i wasted 4 years not living for anything besides trying to have a child. There are still times that i get sad that i will never have a child of my own, but i am ok, at 45 its just gotten to the point that i needed to let it go, i am so much more relaxed and happy now, and yes traveling will be so much fun, now if i can just make it through the winter lol.


----------



## La Bergere

nessaw said:


> I got my boyf to tell mum and dad and work and my mum told my bros.am still emotional about talking about it to amyone other than mum and boyf.x

Sorry ladies, life has been busy. 

Nessaw, just popped in to say hi and give you a hug. I hope the birthday situation goes ok. Make sure you make some time for yourself ok? x

AFM - Will try and catch up with you all soon! Hope you are all OK x


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: ladies! Been lurking, not posting for a bit due to time constraints. And work will be busy this week so catching up&#8230;

Pad &#8211; you are a poet, girl! DH is starting to think I&#8217;m a &#8220;temporary alcoholic&#8221;. But I tell him, it&#8217;s NOT FOR ME silly, jeez. :loopy: I gotta have one for Pad, one for LadyH, one for Purps, one for Asry, one for Fro, and of course, one for me, so really *I *have only had 1! :haha:

Purple - :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: More in your journal.

Never &#8211; thank you for being a good journal babysitter & information super-highway! :thumbup:

Dwrgi &#8211; I&#8217;m with you on not thinking about it. You can maybe keep your mind occupied & have a really busy schedule, but you can&#8217;t help what you see/feel when you wipe or what you feel in your body when it&#8217;s O & AF time. And the thing is unless you have a very healthy sex life & better yet, have the time & stamina for it, the odds of it &#8220;just happening&#8221; at our age are so slim. Especially when you think about the problems we tend to have &#8211; anovulation, lack of progesterone, hostile or dry EWCM, lower egg quality, lower sperm quality & those are just the normal-for-our-age ones. Add specific problems to that list & your odds just go through the floor. I&#8217;m sorry for the ignorant comments you got as well. People don&#8217;t get it unless they&#8217;ve been here, so I really chalk it up to ignorance. Just like if I complained about my leg hurting & there I&#8217;m standing next to a veteran who has no leg&#8230; Its still hurtful, but I do my best to realize they just &#8220;don&#8217;t know&#8221; what they are saying.:shrug:L You are a lovely person & always so caring & concerned for others, and you make me feel better, thank you my beautiful Welsh friend :friends:. Btw, child abduction & kidnapping are very WRONG &#8211; just in case certain individuals have been thinking about that lately, I&#8217;ll throw that out there! :winkwink::haha:

Chicken &#8211; I can&#8217;t see you ever making bad comments either! And as far as GP :grr::grr::grr:, seriously? And it&#8217;s one thing if they don&#8217;t know something &#8211; fine we are all human & no one can memorize everything &#8211; but don&#8217;t bullsh%$ your way through someone&#8217;s health concerns & questions, just say &#8220;I have to look it up&#8221; & do so on the spot, FFS! :growlmad: I hope you can do what Nessaw suggested. :hugs:

Helen &#8211; that&#8217;s what we do each month when :witch arrives. Think of something new or some way we can improve ourselves for the better (all the way around too, not just for TTC) & that helps us a lot. GL :flower:

Pebble &#8211;Yay for REAL :witch:!!! :happydance: I can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;ve been doing this since JULY :shock::nope: You poor thing. :hugs: I&#8217;m glad you have a Plan B. Its good to think ahead a little & talk over options ahead of time &#8220;just in case&#8221;. Everyone is different & having you & DH on the same page is huge :thumbup:.

BF &#8211; Sounds like you had a great birthday.:dance: I posted in your journal but didn&#8217;t get to post here, sorry. :cake: :hugs:

Dashka &#8211; WOW, that&#8217;s the most cusswords I think I&#8217;ve ever seen you type, so those hormones must have been raging :haha:. If I ever need a bodyguard&#8230; :bodyb: Aw, thanks for taking up for me & wielding that heavy club :grr: & not one but TWO guns :gun:! :shock: :haha: Yes, progesterone is evil &#8211; unless its helps us get pregnant! So glad the cupuncture balanced you out & got you to relax :sleep::coffee:. 

Nessaw &#8211; People don&#8217;t realize a mc isn&#8217;t just a 10-second thing when you go to the toilet (I always thought that from movies?) & that it takes days & sometimes weeks. And then the emotional/mental issues take even longer. You are right, those things will pop up here & there. All you can do is get through them the best you can, and if something upsets you, like a friend&#8217;s baby shower, you can always politely avoid the situation & explain it to them or just plain lie &#8211; have a stomach bug or something. Painkillers often numb not just the pain, but emotions too, so coming off of them may have triggered the emotions that you&#8217;ve been storing up. I hope you feel better soon, we are all thinking of you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mirium &#8211; So sorry for the BFN :growlmad: :hugs:

Owl &#8211; thank, hun :hugs:. At least it&#8217;s nice that we have couch, wine, movies & yoga to go to when we are down. I happen to like those weekends when DH is away once in a while.

OMM &#8211; long time, no &#8220;see&#8221; :flower: Yup, some of us are still here&#8230; I am glad that you have moved on & are looking forward to traveling. I am sure that had to take a long time to wrap your head around that after 4 years & 6 mc&#8217;s. I&#8217;m sorry about your losses &#8211; I&#8217;ve had 4 mc & one I tried to ignore as well. Just snuck up on me later, like you said. Happy travels &#8211; how exciting! I&#8217;ve always said if I can&#8217;t get pregs, I&#8217;ll reward myself with travel & adventures, and perhaps volunteering. Good to have a back-up plan.:flow:

La Bergere - :hi:

:hi: to everyone else! I can't name names anymore - hard enough just keeping up.

AFM &#8211; so luteal cyst delays period because it sits there & keeps producing progesterone. So, I guess I can take comfort that my body can produce so much prog. that it delayed my period? Silver lining. So, :witch: came yesterday at 18DPO. I also have a painful UTI that actually started &#8211; guess when? Friday afternoon, of course, when all of the things that need urgent attention happen! I&#8217;m so sick of cranberry & yogurt but my Dr. called in Cipro for me, God Bless him &#8211; didn&#8217;t even have to go see him & he&#8217;s putting a refill on it for &#8220;future use&#8221; :dance:. Oh yeah, and I found out that you can pee on a stick for a UTI - so I got a +UTI over the weekend :yipee: :haha: (Hey, its something! Not even my OPK's give me a +!) 

:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies Thank you all for your kind words, I'm feeling much better today. I don't mind having the tests and neither does DH I just wish they would get themselves sorted and decide what they need us to do. As for the referral DH is going to book into see the same Dr to get the paper work for his tests so he is going to talk to her about getting the referral started and us having the tests while we wait. Thanks for the suggestion. DH is much more rational than me and can talk it through with her. I just hope it doesn't take to long for him to get an appointment.


----------



## Dwrgi

[/QUOTE]thanks dwrgus.this codeine is lush-i loves it i do!!

nope no school tom.teacher guilt is well and truly embedded.[/QUOTE]

Hey lovely, have only just seen this! If it's THAT lush, I want some!!!! :haha::haha: 

Sod the teachers guilt-that comes from ambitious managers who have forgotten what it's like in the classroom. They can s*d off! You put yourself first, and don't even THINK aboout returning until you feel able to cope with it. Guilt-bad. Putting yourself first-good! :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> AFM  so luteal cyst delays period because it sits there & keeps producing progesterone. So, I guess I can take comfort that my body can produce so much prog. that it delayed my period? Silver lining. So, :witch: came yesterday at 18DPO. I also have a painful UTI that actually started  guess when? Friday afternoon, of course, when all of the things that need urgent attention happen! Im so sick of cranberry & yogurt but my Dr. called in Cipro for me, God Bless him  didnt even have to go see him & hes putting a refill on it for future use :dance:. Oh yeah, and I found out that you can pee on a stick for a UTI - so I got a +UTI over the weekend :yipee: :haha: (Hey, its something! Not even my OPK's give me a +!)
> 
> :hugs:

I love your positivity Flo Rida (mwoah mwoah). Yay for producing lost of progesterone, and yay for getting a + on a stick, even if it was for a vile, evil UTI! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I bet you're sick of that stuff, but you gotta take your medicine, young lady!!! And good for Doc to call in Cipro (whatever that is-like a repeat prescription, or something??? :dohh:). Hope you feel better soon, and that you're getting ready for the Triple Lindy assault in a week or so's time! I'm egging you on haha::haha:) big time, this cycle, young lady! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of love and mwoahs, :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies Thank you all for your kind words, I'm feeling much better today. I don't mind having the tests and neither does DH I just wish they would get themselves sorted and decide what they need us to do. As for the referral DH is going to book into see the same Dr to get the paper work for his tests so he is going to talk to her about getting the referral started and us having the tests while we wait. Thanks for the suggestion. DH is much more rational than me and can talk it through with her. I just hope it doesn't take to long for him to get an appointment.

Hey, this is brilliant news! And I think your DH should get this month's "Husband of the Month" award for being the one to go and talk to your doctor :awww::awww::awww:! Mine would NEVER do that, so am very impressed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Let's hope that chatting to her will speed the whole process up! Don't worry, though, you still have loads of time on your side (although I know you'll think that you don't have :nope:). Big :hugs::hugs:, xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies Thank you all for your kind words, I'm feeling much better today. I don't mind having the tests and neither does DH I just wish they would get themselves sorted and decide what they need us to do. As for the referral DH is going to book into see the same Dr to get the paper work for his tests so he is going to talk to her about getting the referral started and us having the tests while we wait. Thanks for the suggestion. DH is much more rational than me and can talk it through with her. I just hope it doesn't take to long for him to get an appointment.
> 
> Hey, this is brilliant news! And I think your DH should get this month's "Husband of the Month" award for being the one to go and talk to your doctor :awww::awww::awww:! Mine would NEVER do that, so am very impressed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Let's hope that chatting to her will speed the whole process up! Don't worry, though, you still have loads of time on your side (although I know you'll think that you don't have :nope:). Big :hugs::hugs:, xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun I will tell him this. He tells me every day that he is the best hubby ever. :haha: I agree but I don't always tell him that. :haha: I also agree with ever word you have just said to Nessaw. Nessaw first school/job second:hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - sorry I've been MIA for a while. I didn't want to be a total downer so I took a few days and read the posts but wanted to wait to reply. :flower:

Froliky -

Spoiler
I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, but it is so wonderful to hear you're naming your boy after him. Your father would be SO proud!!! You are getting so close now!! Hope you're having fun decorating the baby room/area, buying clothes and fun stuff!!! :flower::cloud9:
 
Nessaw - hope you're doing ok. I'm so sorry for what you're going through, but glad to hear that you think it's nearing the end of the bleeding. A while back you asked about upset stomach... as soon as I started bleeding heavily, I got *really* dizzy (really got worried I was going to pass out), and then my stomach cramped and I went poo - it was a LOT... it was like my body was letting go of everything. I bled for about a week, but it was lighter than AF. I had cramps, and they were worse when I was standing and walking around. I know it's so hard... I'm so glad to hear that you got a scan pic and have that to hold on to. Let yourself grieve. I still haven't really told many people at all - just DH, and 2 of my friends. I just can't talk about it too much. Huge huge hugs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Owl - I'm so so sorry about the BFN. Hope you are ok and big hug to you :hugs::hugs: Couch, wine, movies and yoga sounds LOVELY!! :flower:

Lils - Oh I am soooooo sorry about the UTI!!! Those are awful!!!! Hope the meds help and pain goes away soon. But, um, glad to hear you got a +UTI??? LOL...?? :wacko::haha: And sorry about nasty ugly AF!!!!! But you are definitely right that producing lots of progesterone is good!!! Get well soon... I've also read that lovely buttermilk helps with UTI's!!! I actually kinda like it, but I know most people can't stand it. Hope you have a good work week... it's only 4 days this week, and since you're in FL, Tuesday is almost done, so 3 to go. :hugs:

Dash - Oooo everything sounds sooooo positive and exciting!!!! You're having all sorts of mood swings (YAY anger and crying!! :haha: ) and cramps and wonderful symptoms!!! I'm keeping my FX big time for you!!!! :happydance::hugs:And so glad to hear that acupuncture was relaxing and calming. I may have to try that some time!!!!

Chicken - I'm so SO sorry about your doctor's appt- argh!! I would be so angry too!!!! I'm sure the SA will be great to have, and when you go to get that done I'll keep my FX that you can convince her for a referral!!! And that's WONDERFUL that your husband will help do some talking/convincing!!! Huge hug :hugs:

Smallhelen - So sorry about AF arriving. Hope that she's gone now!! Yoga is definitely great for stress relief. I love it!! And I am a total CoQ10 believer. I really think that was a big factor in my BFP. 

DrH - how are you doing?? 

Want2 -

Spoiler
hope you are doing well and enjoyng some symptoms!! So glad to hear the betas are going up, up, up!!!
 
Tiger - So sorry to hear that you lost your dad. Hope you are doing ok. :hugs: I'll cross all my fingers for you that you'll be able to try IVF again next year!!! :hugs::kiss:

Kismet - wow, sounds like the FS vampires got you with lots of tests. I'm so sorry it was so overwhelming. But so glad to hear you'll be getting lots of information that will help you. :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Pad -

Spoiler
sounds like everything is coming along so well!!! Hope the baby does some posing for you next week!!! How is everything else going for you?
 
Mirium - I'm totally with you on wanting to exercise and lose some weight!!! I'd really love to lose at least 5 lbs, maybe 8 or more... it is always so hard to get it off!! But, I had yogurt and some Kashi Go Lean cereal for lunch, and will work out tonight, so I hope to lose something here soon... ugh!!! It sounds like you're doing so well!! :hugs::kiss: Stay strong. Lots of hugs!

Pebble - you are always so positive - your positive attitude is so, so inspiring to me. Wishing wishing wishing for a good AF for you!!!!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Butterfly - hope you're doing well and that the exercises are going well! And Happy belated Birthday!!!! 

Purps -

Spoiler
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! She is beautiful!!!!!! Hope you are recovering!!! Lots of love!!!! :cloud9::baby::cloud9:
 
Greenleaf - hope you're feeling better, and so sorry about wicked witch showing up. Take care and hugs :hugs:

LaBergere - hi and hope you're doing well.

Onmymind - I don't think I've met you on here before, but the traveling sounds wonderful!!!! The camper will be great - where are you planning on going? Grand canyon, painted desert, historical east coast, yummy food in the deep south?? 

LadyH - Remember that risk is just a probability, and nothing more. It isn't definite at all. Hope you are doing well and are enjoying your time in Antigua, and letting all your worries wash away!!! Soak up some sun and enjoy that wonderful warm ocean water and fruit juices!!!

Dwrgi - So glad to hear you are not giving up!!! It's impossible not to when we have been wanting this for so long!!!! Lots and lots of love and hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I remember a while back (maybe it was in your journal??) you were talking about Vitamin D - I read somewhere (probably online... LOL... sigh...) that Vitamin D supplementation can be a big fertility boost. I haven't started supplementing with that yet, but I've considered it too. Oh, and as you asked earlier - we're preventing this month (and probably next month), so condoms for us this month.... I feel like I'm throwing away an opportunity but I haven't even had AF yet after the m/c so I would probably be more worried if we'd tried. (even though, I do feel like I was probably more fertile... grumble)

Hi to all the other ladies here - hope you're having a good week!

AFM - I had my HCG blood test last Monday and the results came back as less than 5, so that's "good" news that the hormones went back down and hopefully things are back on track. Still kindof sad news as it closes the chapter on my PG, but I was glad to know things were normal. I do think I ovulated a week ago, as I had TONS of EWCM (of course, whenever I'm *not* TTC, I get lots of it!!). In happy news, last weekend DH and I went to the hotel (that is set up like a Tuscan village) where we had our wedding and stayed for the weekend... it was soooo nice and relaxing. We had wine, yummy dinners, a whirlpool/hot tub in the room, and a fireplace. It was so relaxing!!! We went in the tub both nights, and although I know that's bad for his swimmers, we both needed the time together. I'm hoping AF will come this weekend... I'm having cramps so I guess that means it's on the way. I'm definitely looking forward to getting it so I can start the next cycle. Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## dashka

Lils - oh yay re: your silver lining..... :thumbup:You always find the good sides of things! And yes you are absolutely right my friend! Ouch re: your UTI.... glad you were able to get meds pronto pronto....hope they work just as fast!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Chicken - yay about DH - sometimes they just see things that we can't right? Hope things go smoothly and you can get all the tests/app'ts in quickly...:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Dr. H - how are you hun? haven't heard from you in a while?


----------



## dashka

Moon - sorry we cross posted!

oh I'm glad that your levels went down so you can get back to normal but it must be still so hard for you....:hugs: I'm glad that you and DH got away and that hotel sounds amazing!!! A Tuscan village??? OMG do you know it's my biggest travel dream to go to Tuscany?

Sounds like a great place... so nice you got away.... take care of yourself:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooooh, Butterfly, I missed your birthday! :cake: :cake: Hope it was a good one!

Nessaw -- :hugs:, sweetie. Its a rough road, but youre already through the worst of it. I hope you can find ways to pamper yourself. I put OH in charge of talking to family, too. It helped to not have to talk through it and answer questions unless I really wanted to. 

Mirium, sorry for :bfn:. Hope youre taking care of yourself, too, lovely. 

Owl  Oooooh a weekend all to yourself! Sounds lovely! Are you doing another IUI cycle or waiting until 2013? I think I heard the latter, but I'm having a hard time keeping it all straight. :wacko: Sorry!

Hi OMM! OH and I are big campers and backpackers. The travel sounds great! Where will you go first????

Chicken, sorry that the GP is so unhelpful. :nope: Since Im in the US, I dont know what to tell you, but that sounds pretty bad. It has certainly been educational to compare different health care systems through BnB! Just read the second post and it seems like its getting sorted out. Yay for good husbands!!! :thumbup: Good luck!!! 

Dwrgi  youre always so good with being sweet and supportive!!! :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: It is soooooooooooo appreciated! Thanks, Lady!

Tiger, I dont think I knew about your dad. So sorry to hear. No wonder youre feeling Crappy. Does your avatar reliably make you laugh? Because it does for me! I think theres a universe somewhere in which Im a crazy cat lady. Have you seen this? 

https://www.dudelol.com/img/the-crazy-cat-lady-starter-kit-is-here.jpg

Yall can send me one of those anytime you want. :haha: 

Pad, Im betting things are going super well for you! No news is good news! When is the gender scan??

OMG, I CANT WAIT FOR MORE PICS FROM PURPS!!!! OK, had to get that off my chest. 

Dash, glad to hear youre feeling better. Im sure this is such a scary, scary time! Hope the acupuncture has helped the little ones snuggle in!!! :hugs: 

Lils, UGH. I hate UTIs. Ive gotten them countless times, but I finally got better at prevention. (The advantages of being an old woman! :jo:)Lots of cranberry products in my life, in addition to luuuuuuuuuuuuuube :haha: and lots of water to drink. Im jealous that you have a Dr who will give you a prescription for your NEXT UTI. Ive never had that! :saywhat: But I do keep a stash of those dye-your-pee-orange pills that help with the pain. :haha: Do we need a POAS intervention for you????

La Berg, when are you going to :test:????

Kismet, have you heard anything yet from all your tests?? :hugs: 

Moon, your travels sound lovely! Its such a blessing and a curse when the levels hit 0, isnt it? :hugs: :thumbup: I think the extra CM is an indicator of that supposed increased fertility we have post-mc. Might be wishful thinking, but Ill take it! And thanks for your kind words. I definitely havent felt like a positive person recently, so Im glad Im managing to fake it!!!! :fool:

No news here. :coffee: Either 10 or 13 dpo, depending on whether I trust CM or temps. :shrug: I can't believe we're already to Thanksgiving next week! OH and I have been planning on taking the opportunity to install a hardwood floor in a couple of rooms, but it may not happen. For one thing, we were hoping the supplier would have another 18 months same as cash deal, and that hasn't happened. For another thing, the poor pup doesn't like hardwood floors, and this would be in "his" room. OH think we should visit my family, but that's 13 hours away and they stress me out. I think we should visit his, but he thinks that's unfair since we just saw them. If we don't do either, I might convince him to go to Toronto! :happydance: We shall see.

Sorry if I've missed anyone! :hugs: and :kiss: to all!


----------



## La Bergere

Owl 35- Sorry for the BFN. I burst into tears last month when I came on and I&#8217;m only on cycle 5. I can&#8217;t imagine how that must feel. But tomorrow is another day and us ladies will win the fight to be the best Mum&#8217;s in the world! Thinking of you. x

Smallhelen &#8211; I&#8217;m on the Coq10 thing too, but it goes through me like a frickin&#8217; fright train! (TMI) sorry. Anyway, hopefully we&#8217;ll be able to join cycles again soon so we can be waiting buddies!!

LilSluz &#8211; re: comments at dinner party. Wow. That&#8217;s all I can say. Some people really don&#8217;t get it do they? So yes, some things aren&#8217;t meant to happen, but on another note, some things are really worth effort, fighting and trying for. I spoke to my Mother about us TTC a few months back. Her comment was, well you&#8217;ve left it a bit late, let&#8217;s hope you have something still there. She said it in jest, but I felt like I&#8217;d been punched in the stomach! Talk about feeling guilty about waiting to get married, own a house and get my career sorted before I dared to think about becoming a Mum. Sheesh!

As for rules for giving up, I don&#8217;t think you ever do. This was my month of &#8216;seeing how it went&#8217;. This actually meant I didn&#8217;t speak to hubby about it, but kept my feelings to myself. However once I got my cross hairs I went in to full-on&#8230; &#8220;could I could I?&#8221; mode!
One of my friends, (who is now top of my Christmas card list) said, it may not be this month or next month Laura, but view each month as a new opportunity to try, you will get your month, and after &#8216;your&#8217; month you&#8217;ll have 8 months of preparing to be the best Mum ever, don&#8217;t give up hope. Which made me cry like an eejit especially as it took her 18 months to conceive. So that&#8217;s my mantra from now on!

Chickenchaser &#8211; sorry for the f8ck up with the doctors. It must be so frustrating when you are literally handing the control of your fertility over to someone who seems a bit out of touch. I hope you push to get what you want and need!! You pay for it &#8211; demand it!! A year seems a long time IMO &#8211; could you go for a second opinion elsewhere? Glad you can get some other tests done in the meantime. Your hubby sounds ace :thumbup:

Pbl-ge &#8211; I have my fingers crossed for you!! I tested with an internet cheapie and nothing showed up. Guess AF is just late. If still nothing by 18 dpo, I'll buy a more expensive test.

Anyone heard from Kismet??

OnMyMind, Dashka, Dwrgi &#8211; hello!! I&#8217;m rubbish at this catching up thing&#8230; I&#8217;ve just had to write my post on a Word doc!! So I apologise if I have left anyone out.

AFM &#8211; (I use this acronym with no idea as to what it means!! Ha ha!)
I&#8217;m 16 dpo today and still no sign of AF, but pretty sure she&#8217;s on her way as I got all sweaty in the night last night (nice!!), which usually means she&#8217;s coming. Really strange as I&#8217;m usually a clockwork 14/15dpo. My temp dropped a bit today, so guess I&#8217;m just late. The next month is hectic with work and socialising for Christmas, which becomes a real pain when you&#8217;re trying not to drink too much. I hardly ever drink, but for a period in December I&#8217;m out nearly every night for 4 days!! Yikes!
Anyway, that was a post of epic proportions from me!

Hugs and babydust to you all 

L xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

La Bergere said:


> AFM  (I use this acronym with no idea as to what it means!! Ha ha!)
> Im 16 dpo today and still no sign of AF, but pretty sure shes on her way as I got all sweaty in the night last night (nice!!), which usually means shes coming. Really strange as Im usually a clockwork 14/15dpo. My temp dropped a bit today, so guess Im just late. The next month is hectic with work and socialising for Christmas, which becomes a real pain when youre trying not to drink too much. I hardly ever drink, but for a period in December Im out nearly every night for 4 days!! Yikes!
> Anyway, that was a post of epic proportions from me!
> 
> Hugs and babydust to you all
> 
> L xxxx

AFM-As For Me!

Hope AF doesn't show. I like your friend's words, hope you take solace from them! Good luck, and sod the worrying about Xmas drinks. I know of loads who've got pregnant following a really good knees-up (one of our crew on here, is one shining example, no names mentioned!!!). 

:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

moondust7 said:


> Onmymind - I don't think I've met you on here before, but the traveling sounds wonderful!!!! The camper will be great - where are you planning on going? Grand canyon, painted desert, historical east coast, yummy food in the deep south??

Nice to meet you, yeah i have been on here for a long time now, but i have just been lurking for a while, it was part of the process of getting my mind around we would not be having any children, but i am good now lol. As for the camping yes to all of them lol, i dont know where we will travel, most of the time it will be short trips to WI or MI somewhere close that you could do in a couple of days, but then vacation time the sky is the limit lol. I really want to go to the Smokey Mountains TN, i have driven through there a couple times on my way to FL and absolutly love it. The camper will be so nice too, no more freezing, or dying of heat and an actual bathroom will be right there lol.


----------



## onmymind17

pbl_ge said:


> Hi OMM! OH and I are big campers and backpackers. The travel sounds great! Where will you go first????

Yeah for camping and backpacking, when i was a kid we went camping all the time, now my husband and i have started going tent camping, we like it but we keep running into crazy weather lol. The first time we went it was in the 90's, second time we went it was in the 40's you could see your breath in the tent lol, the thrid time we went it was 85 the first two days then a front came in and the thrid day was only in the middle 50's and it dropped to 40 that night lol. So a camper would be wonderful. Unfortunatly its going to take us 3 years before we can get it, so in between we will keep going tent camping, and this year we are going to bring our dog with, he is a 65lb fur ball, and hopefully he will enjoy it lol. I think we will probably go to either TN or the east coast, like NC or SC, i have never been to the east coast and hear its wonderful, it would make a great first trip with the camper, although we may end up going tent camping in between that way lol.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

onmymind17 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Hi OMM! OH and I are big campers and backpackers. The travel sounds great! Where will you go first????
> 
> Yeah for camping and backpacking, when i was a kid we went camping all the time, now my husband and i have started going tent camping, we like it but we keep running into crazy weather lol. The first time we went it was in the 90's, second time we went it was in the 40's you could see your breath in the tent lol, the thrid time we went it was 85 the first two days then a front came in and the thrid day was only in the middle 50's and it dropped to 40 that night lol. So a camper would be wonderful. Unfortunatly its going to take us 3 years before we can get it, so in between we will keep going tent camping, and this year we are going to bring our dog with, he is a 65lb fur ball, and hopefully he will enjoy it lol. I think we will probably go to either TN or the east coast, like NC or SC, i have never been to the east coast and hear its wonderful, it would make a great first trip with the camper, although we may end up going tent camping in between that way lol.Click to expand...

OMG. You totally have to go to one of my favorite places in the world: The combined wilderness area of Joyce Kilmer, Slickrock Creek, and Citigo Creek. It's due south of the SMNP. (I'm born and raised in Chattanooga, TN, so this is home for me.) There's a small memorial forest for Joyce Kilmer (he's a WW1 vet who wrote that "poem as lovely as a tree" thing. Not my cup of tea, personally.) with some of the most amazing virgin forest in the Eastern US. It's called the "Miracle mile." A must see, best in spring when the wildflowers are in bloom. I went there a lot more often than to the Smokies, but I can make some recommendations for there, too. What do you like? Solitude? Views? Hiking? Easy or hard? Etc. 

Caveat: I haven't been there is a few years (~5), and it's my understanding that the wooly adelgids epidemic is wreaking havoc on the Southeastern forests. There may be substantial numbers of "miraculous" hemlock trees downed because of this. 

Thanks for the morning reminder of one of my favorites places!


----------



## La Bergere

Kismet said:


> Here I am. Big temp drop today, so it looks like AF is on her way. :cry: I still have a second bucket of blood tests to do, which require a full food and water fast for 12 hours! Food I can do without, but water? DH is dragging his feet a bit on doing the SA, but I'm sure he'll do it.
> 
> I'm turning 39 a week from today. I'm not pregnant, my LP is back down to 9 days despite the initial bump up from B6. I feel old and broken and fed up.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.

Aww Kismet. I'm so sorry you feel that way. Don't give up hope. 39 is no age!!! 
Fingers crossed that the blood tests give you something to go on that's positive. Keep up with the B Vitamins ok?
Sending you big hugs xxxxx


----------



## dashka

La Bergere - I hope the witch stays away.... 16DPO??? I think you need to:test: again!!!!:thumbup: Your chart is still looking good!:thumbup: good luck!

Kismet - I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down... :hugs:We all feel like that sometimes (old,broken etc)... but remember if AF is coming that is partly to blame for your emotions... I hope the witch stays away but I hope you won't give up :hugs:- and I hope you won't have as long a journey as me (almost 11 years!) And 39 is not old!! (I'm 40) It's just a number - I was worried before my 40th b-day but it really is just a number. The tests are nothing - you CAN DO IT!!! Trust me -it's better you do them now. Fasting for 12 hrs just means don't eat anything after dinner and in the morning.... (you can go first thing in AM for test) What kind of tests require no water??? I have never heard of that??:shrug: (usually it's just no juice,sweet drinks etc) HANG IN THERE - YOU CAN DO IT!!:thumbup:

Pebble - crazy cat lady!!:haha::haha: I'd like to cuddle those kittens ....but don't think I could handle them all..:haha: hope you figure out Thanksgiving plans soon - but a trip to Toronto sounds nice too...(hey that's my city!:haha:) Have you been up here before? :hugs::hugs:

Lils - hope you are feeling a little better today hun....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Dwrgi - noticed AF hasn't arrived yet for you - HMMMMM.....:winkwink: have you tested there young lady??? (I only ask because your original ov was much earlier before FF changed it) Hope you are feeling better too...:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Nessaw and Moon - :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Pad and Dr. H, Lady H, Froliky, Asry - how are you ladies??:hugs::kiss:

Butterfly - :flower::hugs::kiss:

And everyone I missed!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - so I realized today that my allergies must be actually a COLD... so crazy sneezing, congestion and blowing my nose a lot... I am hoping it's a good TWW sign but trying to take it day by day as I am driving myself silly with the symptom checking. Still holding out til Saturday.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## La Bergere

Dwrgi said:

> AFM-As For Me!
> 
> Hope AF doesn't show. I like your friend's words, hope you take solace from them! Good luck, and sod the worrying about Xmas drinks. I know of loads who've got pregnant following a really good knees-up (one of our crew on here, is one shining example, no names mentioned!!!).
> 
> :hugs:

Ha ha! Thanks for the AFM insight. I'm so not down with the kids! 
x

Dashka - will hold out till 18 dpo (if af isn't here by then) and let you know! I'm new to this charting business. I thought it looked awful!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi didnt want to read and run.hi to all fingers crossed for all u ladies getting close to.testing.afm back to school today.needed to try and get back to normal (ish).am cream crackered so will post properly tom.love vx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies. I have been reading and sending good thoughts to everyone. But only soo many hours in the day to respond, hey? And I feel like I really want to write to people properly instead of some flippant comment. Soon! We pick up our IUI meds today, so hope I feel a bit more positive about things then. 

Temp drop today too, so AF is def on her way.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry been MIA for a few days. Just wanted to say :hi: hi OMM, send :hug: to those who need it and :coffee: to those who might test soon :growlmad::haha:

Back In day or two :wave:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Let me set the scene...listening to my ipod....Beastie Boys/Brass Monkey!::haha:

Hello- Dwrgi, Butterfly,dashka,Mirium,Lilsluz,ladyh,onmymind!and all the new girls that have joined!:hugs::hugs:
How are you all? Missed you! 

Just needed a break from ttc. The break is over! Dh and I have met with a new Reproductive Endo. I had my consultation. Dh had to work so my Mom went with me! Dh was scheduled for his S/A. Next, he told me to call the office on the first day of af, which I did. Went to the office on the 3rd day of af. The nurse gave me a gown and told me to go into the exam room. I changed, figured I would remember which exam room.....opened a door with the lights dim...:dohh::dohh: Saw someone and quickly closed the door. I was mortified! That is so me to do something like that.

Found my room...dr and nurse came in and he did the vag. ultrasound. He was looking at my ovaries. Showed me and the follies. He said he would like to see more but nothing abnormal. Then the nurse drew my blood. I got dressed and we sat down to discuss the action plan. Dh's S/A wasn't horrible but it wasn't great either.:cry:

Next, I was scheduled for an HSG Tuesday of this week....it hurt like a mofo. The dr. showed me the dye going to the right and filling the rt tube...lft tube took longer but it eventually went thru. The dr said there could have been a little build up in the lft tube but was able to clear it. Whewwww! I was so nervous.

My RE called me today to discuss where we go from here. He said he would like to start with an IUI with medication because dh's boys aren't at their best....so he will either try my cycle that is coming up or the next.

It was discovered I don't have PCOS or if I did it was mild and fixed it with my 60 lb. weight loss. Not sure how many kilos that is...math is my worst subject. Insurance covered some diagnostics but from here on out it comes out of our pocket. 

Lastly, women in the U.S. with no fertility coverage. A bill has been given to Congress which will be considered November 13, 2012- December 31, 2012. The bill is to increase patient access to IVF with the Family Act. $13,360 tax credit that matches 50/50, covering up to half the expenses up to the lifetime cap. I have already written a letter to my reps here in CA.

More info. is on www.resolve.org/familyact or www.facebook.com/familyact2011

Had my 6 month check up for my lumpectomy in my lft breast! Everything looks great and healing nicely...don't have to come back for 1 year.:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS! PADBRAT!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

HI ladies....

I will post better later on.... *i'm sorry for the selfish post.*...but I'm freaking out a little and scared.... I started spotting late last night (very little pinkish) and this morning again very little light brown (no red yet)....It's usually just on the pad -not when I wipe yet and is a small amount but it's 14 days after ER so my hope is starting to fade as if it was implantation bleeding wouldn't it have happened days ago?

Maybe progesterone is holding back AF and it's trying to get through??

Still have little AF cramping on and off but not major -just a couple times/day.... Was going to test on Saturday with HPT and Sunday is the Blood beta test.

Was supposed to have my review at work today - but got moved to Monday. Still feeling sick (cold)... Heaven help me.... I'm so worried :cry:


----------



## pbl_ge

dashka said:


> HI ladies....
> 
> I will post better later on.... *i'm sorry for the selfish post.*...but I'm freaking out a little and scared.... I started spotting late last night (very little pinkish) and this morning again very little light brown (no red yet)....It's usually just on the pad -not when I wipe yet and is a small amount but it's 14 days after ER so my hope is starting to fade as if it was implantation bleeding wouldn't it have happened days ago?
> 
> Maybe progesterone is holding back AF and it's trying to get through??
> 
> Still have little AF cramping on and off but not major -just a couple times/day.... Was going to test on Saturday with HPT and Sunday is the Blood beta test.
> 
> Was supposed to have my review at work today - but got moved to Monday. Still feeling sick (cold)... Heaven help me.... I'm so worried :cry:

Oh, Dash---:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It could still be okay, as lots of people have a little blood at time of AF and/or light spotting in the first few weeks. Try to stay hopeful! Sorry that you're having to be sick and have spotting and etc. all at once!!!!! Take care of yourself!

(will post more anon, myself)


----------



## moondust7

Just a quick message.

*Dash* - Hoping and praying and fingers crossed for you. Huge hug - hope you can take some time to rest and relax today. :hugs::hugs:

*Nessaw* - Hope you're doing ok back at school. :hugs::hugs:

*Lils* - You're having such a rough week - get well soon and take care of yourself. Hope you can get some rest. :hugs::hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies - will write more later.


----------



## La Bergere

Dash - hoping everything is ok with you. I have my fingers crossed for you.
Big hugs xx


----------



## owl35

oh dash :hugs::hugs::hugs: I agree with pebble, so many women have spotting around AF time when they are pregnant. Please stay positive and try not to worry too much about it (I know that's easier said than done).:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Don't stress, that's not good in early pregnancy :winkwink: Keeping everything crossed for you! :dust: Lots of love :kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## onmymind17

dashka said:


> HI ladies....
> 
> I will post better later on.... *i'm sorry for the selfish post.*...but I'm freaking out a little and scared.... I started spotting late last night (very little pinkish) and this morning again very little light brown (no red yet)....It's usually just on the pad -not when I wipe yet and is a small amount but it's 14 days after ER so my hope is starting to fade as if it was implantation bleeding wouldn't it have happened days ago?
> 
> Maybe progesterone is holding back AF and it's trying to get through??
> 
> Still have little AF cramping on and off but not major -just a couple times/day.... Was going to test on Saturday with HPT and Sunday is the Blood beta test.
> 
> Was supposed to have my review at work today - but got moved to Monday. Still feeling sick (cold)... Heaven help me.... I'm so worried :cry:

Hi, just wanted to pop on and offer some support, try not to freak out, the progesterone can cause your cervix to spot, there is a lot of blood down there if your pg and that can happen, also, i had one pg that i spotted three days before my blood test when i had done an IUI, i thought oh great, now AF is coming early, but the next morning it was gone, and i tested and it was positive. Its very common to spot in early pg, so try to relax, and think positive. Good luck, i cant wait to see what the test shows, me i would have tested already lol.


----------



## nessaw

Hey dashka.keeping everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi onmymind and luvmydoggies.lovely to catch up with how you are doing.x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls. Sorry I have been MIA of late. Life has been turned upside down. Right at the end the IVF got cancelled. :( I had one great follicle at 18mm two at 14mm and two at 9mm so the voided the cycle, gave me a booster shot and told me go bd over the weekend and hope for the best. I was so upset . I guess I was naive to think that there would be loads of follicles and we could get lots of eggs but no such luck. The clinic closes over Xmas do we have to repeat this process for the next 2 cycles until jan when we can try IVF again. So I go on IUI injections have a booster then do it ourselves. And while u are low they send u a massive bill just to tip u over the edge. :( 

Hope everyone is well. Congrats to all the Bfp that I may have missed. Fingers are firmly crossed for all the tww ers. I am 5 dpo at the moment


----------



## Mirium

Dash - Hoping and praying for you!!!

Kiwi - all the best!


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken &#8211; I hope DH talks some sense into them today &#8211; GL :flower:

Dwrgi &#8211; Yeah, I&#8217;m going to :test: again tomorrow (UTI). Cipro is an antibiotic for UTI&#8217;s. Big :hugs: to you for nasty, evil, pimple-faced, hook-nosed, son of a :witch:! :nope: I guess we'll both be starting our triple lindy's together - probs late next week? :thumbup: yay for late day today & hope you had some wonderful *CIDER* last night & scarfed down some yum-yums, too! You deserve it hun :flower: you are always there for everyone & so caring & compassionate (not mention funny as hell), I so want to see you with a BFP... :hugs:

Moon &#8211; buttermilk sounds like it should be yummy, but :sick::sick::sick:. Your hotel/hot-tub expeditions sound so awesome &#8211; ahhhhh :cloud9:. Bet it&#8217;s just what the Dr ordered. :thumbup: Glad hcg is back down & hoping AF comes so you can move onwards & upwards again. :hugs:

Dashka &#8211; two words for spotting: progesterone suppositories! Its definitely from the progesterone the way you&#8217;ve been describing it. I get it just from the cream that goes into the who-ha 1x/day, its only 90mg & its very &#8220;gentle&#8221; supposedly. You have 400mg suppositories you have to do 4x/day, so its no wonder! It makes everything very sensitive & raw in there, even if you don&#8217;t feel it. One more day to get through until :test: :happydance::dance: :hugs:

Pebble &#8211; Yeah, I just ask my Dr&#8217;s always if they can put refills on my Rx&#8217;s that I may need from time to time & they usually oblige. I also found out I shouldn&#8217;t be using regular soap in the front door as it kills off the good bacteria needed for balance, so I&#8217;m going to do that from now on. I already wipe carefully, so :shrug:. 13hrs & stress on top of it? No thank you! What&#8217;s in Toronto? (other than Dashka & Kismet :haha:). We are having a homeless TG this year &#8211; all the peeps who have nowhere to go are coming here. We can&#8217;t go to my sis-in-law&#8217;s as there are some family feuds going on (DH&#8217;s family :grr::grr::grr: - THEY stress me out! He loves my family way better, but they are up north).

La Bergere &#8211; sorry your mom commented like that :growlmad:. Some people just don&#8217;t realize what they say, and maybe its in jest, but if its partially truthful, it can still hurt. :hugs: I like what your friend said (yes, top of the Xmas card list for her!). So sorry the :witch: got you! :growlmad: I think she&#8217;s getting hate vibes from about half of us at the mo&#8230;

Kismet &#8211; so sorry :witch: came for you! :nope::flower: She&#8217;s a nasty hag! Yeah, I&#8217;ve never had to fast for 12 hours for any of my tests? Even my glucose test was don&#8217;t eat or drink after midnight? But maybe there&#8217;s a good reason? Good luck on your tests :flower:. It will all be worth it to find out where you stand, trust me! You can&#8217;t feel old & broken & fed up yet, kid, you just started! Reiki circle, chick &#8211; I think you need to find/try one. I&#8217;ve been at this almost 2 yrs & have had 4 mc&#8217;s &#8211; if it wasn&#8217;t for reiki, I&#8217;d probably be on a therapists couch every other day & on lots of drugs. Not that there&#8217;s anything wrong with that at ALL &#8211; I&#8217;ve been there many times, trust me! And I&#8217;ll probably go back again at some point, its inevitable for me. But, it really does keep me in balance w/o the Dr. &#8211; most of the time, anyway. :hugs:

Nessaw &#8211; hope things are returning to normal for you :flower:

Maddy &#8211; Oh, how exciting! Good luck w/the meds :happydance: When is actual IUI (about)?

BF &#8211; Good luck with the 2-days of mum duty! I hope your back is doing better??? :hugs: 

Luv &#8211; I remember you, welcome back! :flower: Wow, it&#8217;s been a really long time! Congrats on the weight loss. And hoping the HSG cleaned out the tubes to prepare you for a nice sticky bean. Let us know when you do the IUI :thumbup:. Hey, thanks for that info., re: IVF :happydance:. I&#8217;ll believe it when I see it actually get passed, but hey, it&#8217;s a step in the right direction, right? Ugh, on lumpectomy, I didn&#8217;t remember about that. Glad the booby is doing good :dance: Lots of good stuff for you!!!

Kiwi &#8211; oh, I&#8217;m so sorry IVF did not turn out to yield the best results, hun :flower:. Hey, all you need is one golden egg, so all hope is not lost yet! FX that you caught it & :dust: coming your way.

Mirium &#8211; How are you doing hun? :flow:

Pad, Asry, Fro & LadyH &#8211; hope our lovely graduates are doing well. :flower::hugs:

Purps - :hugs: I hope you are getting some rest after everything!

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;m getting eye surgery 11/27. It&#8217;s right at the beginning of my fertile period, so hoping I&#8217;ll be fine by that wknd :shrug:. I have something that&#8217;s distorting my vision &#8211; like seeing through a dirty window with a big mud splat on it. So, they have to cut into my eye, suck out the vitreous gel (that has blood splat in it) & fill it back up with some kind of gas or oil.:shock: I said it BETTER BE PREMIUM!!! :haha: None of that low-grade stuff for me! And if they charge me more than 3.70/gallon, I&#8217;ll report them for price gouging! :haha: Actually it&#8217;s a silicone gas or oil. Then they have to put stitches in my eyeball :saywhat::shock::sick: They better give me some GOOD painkillers is all I can say. :nope: 

So, I wanted to get all this done ASAP because I can&#8217;t do it if pregs and my 30&#8217;s have been plagued with surgeries (13 of them), so I figure before I turn 40 in January, I want to get this one last surgery out of the way so that my 40&#8217;s will start off healthy & happy. I think I&#8217;m the only one here that can&#8217;t wait until they are 40! :wacko: :thumbup:

*TGIF!* 
:dust: to those in 2WW!
:wine: & :beer: to those not!
& :hugs: for those who don&#8217;t need :dust:, but can&#8217;t drink :wine:


----------



## owl35

nessaw and moon - hope you are doing ok. 

kiwi - fingers crossed for you

maddy - good luck with IUI :thumbup:

OMM - :hi: "neighbor"! :hugs: I also live in Chicago

lils - oh man, stitches in you eyeballs??? :saywhat: Holy cow, that's tough. thankfully you don't need your eyes for :sex: :haha:

dash - how are you doing honey? :hugs:

drh - you ok?

Hi and :hugs: to pebble, dwrgi, mirium, laberge, kismet, purps, ladyh and rybody else I've missed. 

afm, I seem to have one of my mini cycles again. I had a very short period and I'm only on cd5 and had o-pains yesterday. So I took two opks this morning and both were positive :wacko: I'll have a :wine: on that :haha:

Hope you all have a good weekend! :dance:


----------



## nessaw

Am home from work and aiming to be white wine positive in approx 5mins.happy weekend folks.x


----------



## padbrat

Hi ladies...

So sorry I have been MIA... bloody internet and phone have been down for a week and a half and BT have only just fixed it! Pah to them!

Lils.... OOooo feel green even thinking about eye surgery.... have some wine... I would lol. xxx

Dash... it very well could be implant bleeding... think mine happened weeks 4 & 5. Or could be prog as there is extra blood supply to the cervix during pregnancy so the least knock could set off a bleed. I am hoping hoping hoping for you tomorrow!!

Dwrgi wahooo for the weekend! Cider ahoy!

Iluv and OMM! How great to see you both again!!!

Nee... even going back to work will leave you exhausted... and you may still have emotional episodes..xxx

Maddy! Good luck for the IUI!

Owl.. how odd... hit the wine I say!

Ooo Kiwi... how crap.. though with a bit of luck you may have caught the egg BDing!!

Mucho loves to all x

AFM


Spoiler
Had MW appt and the second the doppler hit my skin there was baby's HB hammering away at 160 bpm. Even MW said baby had a lovely strong HB! YAY. Scan on Monday... please let all be well.... and tell me I am having a girl!


----------



## onmymind17

owl35 said:


> nessaw and moon - hope you are doing ok.
> 
> kiwi - fingers crossed for you
> 
> maddy - good luck with IUI :thumbup:
> 
> OMM - :hi: "neighbor"! :hugs: I also live in Chicago
> 
> lils - oh man, stitches in you eyeballs??? :saywhat: Holy cow, that's tough. thankfully you don't need your eyes for :sex: :haha:
> 
> dash - how are you doing honey? :hugs:
> 
> drh - you ok?
> 
> Hi and :hugs: to pebble, dwrgi, mirium, laberge, kismet, purps, ladyh and rybody else I've missed.
> 
> afm, I seem to have one of my mini cycles again. I had a very short period and I'm only on cd5 and had o-pains yesterday. So I took two opks this morning and both were positive :wacko: I'll have a :wine: on that :haha:
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend! :dance:

:hi: Hey good to see a fellow Chicagoian lol.


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> AFM  Im getting eye surgery 11/27. Its right at the beginning of my fertile period, so hoping Ill be fine by that wknd :shrug:. I have something thats distorting my vision  like seeing through a dirty window with a big mud splat on it. So, they have to cut into my eye, suck out the vitreous gel (that has blood splat in it) & fill it back up with some kind of gas or oil.:shock: I said it BETTER BE PREMIUM!!! :haha: None of that low-grade stuff for me! And if they charge me more than 3.70/gallon, Ill report them for price gouging! :haha: Actually its a silicone gas or oil. Then they have to put stitches in my eyeball :saywhat::shock::sick: They better give me some GOOD painkillers is all I can say. :nope:
> 
> So, I wanted to get all this done ASAP because I cant do it if pregs and my 30s have been plagued with surgeries (13 of them), so I figure before I turn 40 in January, I want to get this one last surgery out of the way so that my 40s will start off healthy & happy. Im the only one here that cant wait until they are 40! :thumbup:
> 
> *TGIF!*
> :dust: to those in 2WW!
> :wine: & :beer: to those not!
> & :hugs: for those who dont need :dust:, but cant drink :wine:

:sick: Ugh dang your giving me the willies just thinking about your eye surgery!!!! I can handle any kind of surgery except for the eyes, eeeeeeek


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey luvvie, great to see you and that you are making good progress :happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed the show gets on the road really quickly now :hugs::hugs:

kiwi, sorry your IVF got trashed but yes, fingers crossed now the follies have been stimulated you get a BD :baby: 

Lils OMG eye surgery but good you are getting it fixed and yes I think :wine: is required :haha:

Pad. yay for heartbeat :happydance: and fingers crossed for :pink: on Monday :hugs:

Sorry quick post as my dinner is nearly ready!

AFM
Am going to do IVF with donor egg in 2013 :happydance: - more in my journal...


----------



## dashka

Kismet  Sorry AF arrived hun.....:hugs: did you find out about the no-drinking water thing for 12 hrs?

La Bergere  Sorry about AF hun.... :hugs: Be good to yourself...

Nessaw  hope going back to school wasnt too horrible....:hugs: Yay for the white wine positive tonight!!:thumbup::hugs:

Maddy  yay re: IUI coming up!!! :thumbup:Good luck!! :hugs: What meds do they have you on?

Butterfly  need to check your journal.... so exciting you changed the name of it!! and that you are doing ED in 2013!!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

LuvMyDoggies  so glad your 6month check up went well! :thumbup: Congrats on your 60 lbs weight loss! WOW!!!:thumbup: Very exciting about your IUI with meds....coming up.... glad you got all those tests done.... Good luck!:hugs:

Lils  thanks hun re: progesterone spotting note....:hugs: I really hope its that It seems to have stopped now just a little smudge on pad now and then but still nothing when I wipe... I am just fearing that progesterone is holding back AF from coming... OMG every time I read your eye surgery description it makes me shiver....:wacko: (I know I read on FB already) but I still cant believe that medical science can do this kind of stuff! You will be fine I know it :thumbup:and you are going to have a FABulous 40th b-day  and it will be free of surgeries from there on in!!!:happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Pebble, Moon, Mirium - hi ladies and hope you're ok....:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi - so sorry AF showed her ugly face hun.... I hope you are doing ok....need to check your journal.:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Owl  sorry about the mini-cycles hun....:hugs::nope: Can't remember if someone already recommended or if you've tried...have you tried taking Vitex/Chastetree or B-Complex? Both are supposed to be good for evening out cycles. Also do you take a lot of Omega 3 fish oil? it also helps too... Good luck hun:hugs:

OnMyMind  thanks hun... only time will tell! hope you are well...:hugs:

Kiwi  so sorry hun that your IVF got cancelled....:nope:That is horrible.... Hopefully you will still be fine though as you only need 1 good eggie! :thumbup: if you do decide to go for another try  just a suggestion -perhaps request the longer protocol as I hear it can give your ovaries a chance to produce more.... Also if you are taking Lupron it keeps your body from ovulating and they control at what time they do the ER so the follicles can keep growing.... Did they have you on anything to prevent ovulation from coming? Have everything crossed for you this cycle though!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Pad 

Spoiler
yay for the strong HB!!!:thumbup: And you find out sex on Monday?? :happydance:Wow I thought you had to wait til 19/20 weeks for that? Good luck with scan hun!!!:thumbup: Padette show us your stuff!! Ok that sounds kind of weird....:blush:

AFM - the spotting is almost gone -so may be the prog suppositories.... I don't know I'll find out soon though.... Really getting scared but tonight or tomorrow morning I'll find out.... Today is 15 days post ER... yikes can't believe I waited that long:dohh:. I am home today cause AD had a fever and vomiting all night so I got max 2-3 hrs sleep - So tired and still have tons of snot (TMI) coming out of my nose but slowly getting a bit better ...... I usually have to get up to pee at 4:30am so I'll be getting up quite early to test tomorrow if I wait that long.... Sooooo nervous.....:wacko:


----------



## nessaw

Butterfly-am loving ur ticker.

Dashka-am hoping and wishing and keeping everythingg crossed for tom.

Much love to all xx


----------



## FlyFlorida

I have not been on here in a couple of months. I had to take a mental break. 

Here's to hoping some of you have gotten your BFPs since then.

I just need a sounding board today. I am a military pilot, My husband and I have been stationed and deployed apart quite a bit, which put a hamper on having kids. Now that we're in the same place, we have been unable to have a child of our own (since 2009). Meanwhile, the wives of the guys in our squadron have been having babies and getting pregnant like it's going out of style. The husbands talk about it at work, and I do my best to be excited for them. Today, right after the guys with PG wives were talking about their babies' due dates, AF made her presence known, and right after that I rec'd a text from a close friend that knows our situation. It was an announcement that they were expecting another child in June. I cried half the way home. I don't feel sorry for myself. At least i feel like I don't. I feel like I know better than that, and that God has blessed me in so many other ways that I can't allow myself to "feel sorry." There's a difference between feeling sorry and feeling sad, right? I have chosen to not do IVF because it doesn't sit right with me. My RE will not implant any embryo that has genetic defects. They will destroy those embryos. I would feel responsible, so I am waiting on God's will. Meanwhile, I am losing hope and beginning to feel that I no longer want to even try. My RE stated that based on my FSH and AMH numbers, that I might be looking at donor eggs in 6 months (when I turn 39). Does anyone else feel this same way?

A dear friend in CA who is 45, and got pregnant her second month trying at age 42, keeps telling me and texting me overly positive things like, "don't give up!" "keep trying" "you could adopt" "it doesn't matter if the baby isn't yours and your husband's" I feel bad stating this, but I get frustrated when she says these things because she already has a baby that's half her and her husband. I would definitely be willing to adopt, and have looked into it, but it's anywhere from $35K-$55K, and my husband really wants to have a child of our own first. Plus, there are so many adoption agencies that I am overwhelmed. My heart would have loved a child that was my husband's and mine. I feel a giant loss, and wish that God would help our hearts if it's not His will for us to have a child.


----------



## luvmydoggies

FlyFlorida said:


> I have not been on here in a couple of months. I had to take a mental break.
> 
> Here's to hoping some of you have gotten your BFPs since then.
> 
> I just need a sounding board today. I am a military pilot, My husband and I have been stationed and deployed apart quite a bit, which put a hamper on having kids. Now that we're in the same place, we have been unable to have a child of our own (since 2009). Meanwhile, the wives of the guys in our squadron have been having babies and getting pregnant like it's going out of style. The husbands talk about it at work, and I do my best to be excited for them. Today, right after the guys with PG wives were talking about their babies' due dates, AF made her presence known, and right after that I rec'd a text from a close friend that knows our situation. It was an announcement that they were expecting another child in June. I cried half the way home. I don't feel sorry for myself. At least i feel like I don't. I feel like I know better than that, and that God has blessed me in so many other ways that I can't allow myself to "feel sorry." There's a difference between feeling sorry and feeling sad, right? I have chosen to not do IVF because it doesn't sit right with me. My RE will not implant any embryo that has genetic defects. They will destroy those embryos. I would feel responsible, so I am waiting on God's will. Meanwhile, I am losing hope and beginning to feel that I no longer want to even try. My RE stated that based on my FSH and AMH numbers, that I might be looking at donor eggs in 6 months (when I turn 39). Does anyone else feel this same way?
> 
> A dear friend in CA who is 45, and got pregnant her second month trying at age 42, keeps telling me and texting me overly positive things like, "don't give up!" "keep trying" "you could adopt" "it doesn't matter if the baby isn't yours and your husband's" I feel bad stating this, but I get frustrated when she says these things because she already has a baby that's half her and her husband. I would definitely be willing to adopt, and have looked into it, but it's anywhere from $35K-$55K, and my husband really wants to have a child of our own first. Plus, there are so many adoption agencies that I am overwhelmed. My heart would have loved a child that was my husband's and mine. I feel a giant loss, and wish that God would help our hearts if it's not His will for us to have a child.

Hi FlyFlorida! First of all thanking you and your husband and everyone who is in our military. We are and can be safe because of you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I completely understand where you are coming from! People who have never faced infertility don't know what they are talking about. When people find out that my husband and I have been married for 8 years and don't have children....all seem to have advice for me. Friends and family say the rudest things.
I have realized that when I tell them our struggle with infertility, they want to fix it by saying...why don't you adopt? Why don't you become a foster parent? This always comes from women that have children. What they don't understand is....I'm not telling them because I want them to have a solution for me, I just need them to listen. It's happened so many times, that I don't talk about with my friends and family that have kids.

I find out all the time..so and so are pregnant...having their second...third
I always wonder when is it my turn?

My husband and I go to Big Bear every year for a VW car show and party with all our friends that we have met through him being a VW car enthusiast 
This year when we went (3rd year in a row) One of the couples that we know brought their 3 week old baby. A big group of us were hanging out inside the resort. I was doing very well...until baby starting crying and her mommy picked her up to soothe her. I looked at my husband and he just knew...I politely excused myself..went up to our hotel room and started crying. I took a xanax..drank some water...took deep breathes until I could compose myself and return to hanging out with our group.

That is why I come here! my spirits are always lifted when I read/post in here!:flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mirium

Fly Florida - We know all too well how you feel! I don't think that there's anyway to tell for sure if one needs donor eggs just because they're close to 40. There's lots of women over 40 who have babies. There's a thread that I look at sometimes and alot of the women over 40 who kept trying got pregnant and had babies, alot - naturally. I am turning 39 in approx. 3 months and I will just keep trying. I am not thinking about donor eggs right now. All the best and :hugs: and :hugs:!!


Kismet - Big :hugs: and :hugs: to you too!!


----------



## drhouse

Hi how are you all!!!


Love and hugs!!!

Pad congrats go pink!!!!!!!
Butterfly can't wait for u to start the next step!!!!

Welcome fly florida!!!!Woo hoo!!! Military pilot what an amazing job

Dwrgi so please your cider and ness is white wine. Positive. I love wine!
Kiwi good to cancel ivf if the follies are all different. Much better! Good luck!!!! They reckon sex at midnIght no pee after wards with a big "o" wink wink!!
Dash your nos is up! Bfp bfp!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Lils omg a vitreous haemorrhage. I am so pleased you are seeing someone good! I'm sending you get better vibes! Look after your self


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - sorry for selfish post.... AD woke me up at 2:30 so had to pee early....

bad news - :bfn::bfn: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Used a CB digi and an internet cheapie... Now I have to still get blood test tomorrow to confirm what I already now.

I haven't stopped crying for the last hour - it's over.....:cry:


I wish everyone some BFP luck soon and thank you all for your support - you are all amazing women....and truly deserve it.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Some big :hug: needed all round I think

FlyFlorida, firstly welcome back and sorry that you are feeling so low :hugs: I think our eggs all expire at different times but I would say that unless your doc has told you that you are peri-menopausal that you must still have a chance. If you do not want to do IVF then can you try IUI or there is something called natural IVF - tbh I don't know much about it but maybe it stops there being any spare embies - sorry a bit vague :hugs::hugs:

kismet big :hug: to you too 

Mirium hope you are OK :hugs::hugs:

dashka, biggest :hug: - I've posted in your journal :cry:

Massive :hug: to everyone else who needs it :cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

Natural IVF is when they give you minimal stimms, so that they can 'harvest' only one or two follicles for egg collection. The thinking is that the less the stimming, the more naturally developed the egg will be, so better quality, but this isn't necessarily the case. They will start the stimms, and the lowest dose they can give, around about day 7-8 and observe closely from there. In reality, from what I have read, the stats for success aren't that high, and women tend to go on to do 'normal' IVF.

Don't know if that helped?:shrug:

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Dash, am thinking of you, xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Big hugs dash.xx


----------



## LilSluz

:cry::cry::cry: Dashka I posted in your journal, but I just wanted you to know that I am thinking about you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Why can't some of us ever get a f**king break?!?! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Seriously?

Sending big, warm, cozy, sunny Florida hugs up to you Dashka. I'm just so sorry honey, your news made me cry too... :sad2:. There just aren't many words to say except you do whatever the F you want to over the next few days & if you can't make the friends dinner thing tonight, don't do it. If it helps you to take your mind off of things, then go for it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::flow::flow::flow:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Big :hug: to Fly, Kismet, Luv & Mirium for having a rough time going thru this sh** 

DrH - you are so smart, chick, that's exactly what it is - vitreous hemorrhage! Hope you are doing well & those hours are getting LESS young lady :trouble: 

I'll post more later...


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Dash -- :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry:
I&#8217;m so sorry. How terrible!!! And you and AD are sick on top of everything else! I don&#8217;t really have words for you, but I&#8217;m hope you&#8217;re taking good care of yourself. I shed some tears for you, too&#8212;we&#8217;re all really, really hoping and praying for you!


Lots of hugs to those who got AF &#8211; Maddy, La Berg, Kismet, Dwrgi, and probably more. Gosh, this thread is a grim place these days, isn&#8217;t it? We need some good news!


La Berg &#8211;I checked out your chart and wondered if maybe your O wasn&#8217;t pinpointed correctly. Looked like maybe you o&#8217;ed the 1st? :shrug: I agree with Dwrgi about drinking while TTC, before BFP. I mean, you don&#8217;t want to go crazy, but as I&#8217;ve seen other ladies say, &#8220;Drink until it&#8217;s pink!&#8221; 


Nessaw, :thumbup: for getting back to work! Hope it went okay.


Butterfly, how exciting to think about DE! Dumb question: do you &#8220;shop&#8221; for the ova donors the same way one does for sperm donors? How wonderful that your old OH is on board!!!! :happydance: 


:hi: luvmydoggies (That one&#8217;s gotta get shortened!) Oof&#8212;sounds like quite a round of tests! Keep us posted on the results, but sounds like so far, so good! :thumbup: And thanks for the IVF bill update. Didn&#8217;t know about that one! Interesting that that&#8217;s happening at the same time as the personhood bills that would have some unknown, highly negative effect on IVF practice. This country is odd. And congrats on the weight loss!!!! :shock: That&#8217;s amazing! 


Moon, I hear you on the break-outs&#8212;my skin has been terrible ever since the mc started. I&#8217;m hoping that once AF shows up, I&#8217;ll be back to normal. Very annoying. Will you be TTCing this next cycle?? 


Sheesh, Kiwi&#8212;more hugs your way. :hugs: Maybe you&#8217;ll get lucky with well-timed BD! 


And, Lils, you are just not having a good couple of months, are you? I&#8217;ve heard eye surgery sounds painful and terrifying, but it&#8217;s not as bad as one might think because there aren&#8217;t many pain receptors. :shrug: Good luck to you on all that!!!!


Owl, O on CD5?? :saywhat: That IS a short cycle!!!! OMG. Good luck! 


:hi: Fly! I don&#8217;t have any advice for you, but I hope you can find a path that brings you joy and peace. Have you thought about the foster to adopting programs? 


DrH and Pad -- :thumbup: :happydance:!!!!


AFM, I&#8217;m expecting AF any second now, and I&#8217;m super excited! I have a bottle of champagne that I bought for election night, but I couldn&#8217;t stay up late enough to find out if I should open it or not (note&#8212;trying to be coy about which &#8220;team&#8221; I supported, so I don&#8217;t offend anyone :winkwink: ). So, the bottle's new purpose will be to celebrate the end of this crap. I also have to share that I don&#8217;t like my chart&#8212;I&#8217;m back to my old LP with lots of spotting and a temp crash before AF. I&#8217;ve never gotten those progesterone tests, so I still don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m low or not. I haven&#8217;t been taking the B complex during all this, so maybe restarting that will help. Here&#8217;s my chart if anyone wants to weigh in. Any expert advice for me?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3da656/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


Hope everyone is doing okay. We&#8217;re really on a bad string these days, aren&#8217;t we????


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies
I agree this treat is having a really hard time at the moment lets hope next month is much better for all of us.

Special hugs for Dash (I have posted in your journal honey but thinking of you) and all the ladies that are having a hard time at the moment.

I'm doing a little happy dance for Pad and DrH, come on girls keep up the hard work, I'm sending you both love and hugs and lots of positive vibes.

AFM I'm not to bad at the moment just sitting round waiting for DH appointment he has't been able to get an appointment that fits in with his teaching until a week on Wednesday and then that is just to fill in the paper work to go and get the tests so we don't know how long it is all going to take. I got really upset about it the other night and he told me off for getting myself upset as he says it doesn't help. He is very chilled about everything. But will keep you all informed. Take care all. XXX


----------



## moondust7

Dash - I am so, so sorry, and so heartbroken for you. I wish we could give you a collective hug and some comfort.

Fly - Big hug for you - we all understand where you are coming from. Will write more later, but just wanted to say that you should be so proud of being a military pilot - it took a lot of hard work and dedication to get to that absolutely amazing job. I'm a private pilot and can only dream of flying those military planes.


----------



## smallhelen

Oh ladies. It seems everyone is having a rough time at the moment. Just try to keep positive, we'll get there.
:hug:
Send the good vibes round the web, and start thinking about festive cheer.


----------



## pbl_ge

CD1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where's my champagne!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mirium

Dashka - I am so sorry :cry:. I was really hoping that this was your time after so long! Big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you!! Try to pamper yourself right now.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine: - and :cake: for those that can't!

I have a GOOD feeling about 2013, it's going to be our year, ladies!!

C xx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## FlyFlorida

Okay, all. I'm over yesterday's sadness. I have a bad (or good?) habit of crying about this, and then laughing shortly thereafter! Is that odd, or :wacko: ?

luvmydoggies- What you felt at Big Bear is exactly what I felt yesterday. Sorry if I was a momentary downer! ;) P.S. I have 9 dogs (all rescues). Is that overcompensating!? :)

Kismet- I agree. I remind myself that my friend's comments are well meaning, they just don't help... at all.

Mirium and Butterfly67- My RE didn't say pre-menopausal. My FSH was 16 or something, and my AMH was low. I can't specifically remember the AMH number, I believe it was 0.8. How bad are these? Doc said I'm looking at donor eggs in 6 months.

Dashka- I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.

Dwrgi- Thanks for the explanation of Natural IVF.

Lilsluz- Thanks for the empathy. I feel for every one of you going through this heartbreaking ordeal.

moondust- Cool! I started off pumping gas at an FBO. I love my job. Even though this career kept us from trying to have kids for so many years, and now my eggs are old! What was I thinking? I always figured since I had a cycle that went like clockwork, that I'd have no problem having kids. What an idiot. Someone needs to do a better job in educating women on age and fertility. I don't blame anyone, of course, I just had no idea that a normal cycle didn't mean diddly.

pbl_ge- LOL!

Thanks, Ladies. I've recovered!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Nessaw- Would love to catch up with you also! :hugs: 

Hi Dwrgi- I'm soooo very sorry about af. I hate that b*tch, I mean :witch:
Looks like I missed what you had going on this weekend. Is it hard cider? Like what we have here? It's alcoholic and off the draft. What kind of yummy treats did you have? I second what lilsluz said. You are all those things she said. I also can't wait until you get your BFP.:hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

Hi Lilsluz- Thank you for welcoming me back! Very kind of you! It has been a really long time. I want to also thank you for your encouraging words on my weight loss, my doctors still think I need to lose more, so I am trying. Would love to get a sticky bean! That would be the greatest blessing ever! I wish all of us a sticky bean/beans!:hugs::hugs: Will def. be posting and letting you all know about the IUI. I am very nervous about this because I have never had a fertility treatment before, so I'm just trying to take it day by day. No prob. about the IVF info. I feel the same way as you- I will believe it when I see it. I'm just glad they are at least talking about it. About my lumpectomy..I was at my yearly pap....I had felt something a few weeks before my appt. Then, I thought maybe, I didn't feel something. Anyway, January 2012 at my ob/gyn appt. he felt exactly what I feel. A fairly large lump in my left breast. I had a biopsy that same week and it came back as inconclusive. Long story short, I went to an amazing doctor who told me that removing it would be the best decision. So February, I had surgery, it was the size of an egg and after many weeks, finally got confirmation that is was 100% benign. I'm so sorry to hear about your eye. I wish you a speedy recovery!!!:hugs::hugs:

Hi Purple- Congrats on having your baby! :hugs:

Hi Butterfly- I hope that we can get on with the treatment soon! How are you doing?:flower:

Hi Dashka- Thank you! I was really relieved that everything was healing nicely! I am soooo sorry to hear about your pg. test. I'm sorry you are very upset, I wish there was something I could do. Sending big :hug:

hello pbl_ge- I know..my name is too long! you can call me luv, that's what most people call me. I wish I would have thought of that one :flower: yes, I will def keep updating! Totally agree...this country is odd. I just really hope they pass that bill- it would be so helpful.:flower:

Chicken- Hope the appts. for your dh can get all sorted.:flower: My dh is the same way...a little bit too relaxed.

Flyflorida-:plane: You absolutely were not a downer! I just wanted to let you know that I break down a lot lately. Going through TTC is so hard. I have three dogs. 13 yr cocker spaniel, 6 yr cocker spaniel and a rescue...4 yr American Eskimo and one of the sweetest dogs ever! 9 dogs is fantastic! I sometimes prefer animals instead of humans! Animals are much nicer!

HELLO- Moon,kismet,sorry about af, Maddy, GL with you IUI, wishing you a BFP. BF, Kiwi, Mirium

Hope I didn't forget anyone! Have a great rest of the weekend! May we all get our BFP's very soon!

my English friends! there is a british shop in one of my drs. buildings and I'm addicted to this candy called crunchie, builders tea. I also bought a mug for my tea with historical buildings that are in England! luv it

Good Night,
Luv


----------



## padbrat

Firstly.. I just want to say... if my posting here now upsets anyone.. please let me know and I will silently stalk and I really really won't be offended. Or if you want me to stop posting for a while.. I will... and I won't be offended at all... it is just I can't leave you all completely alone.. I can't cope without my fix of you all xxxxx

Dash... my mouth is hanging open and I can't stop crying... No! No! No! Sweet heart I only know what I felt when my DE didn't work... complete shock and numbness. And to have a poorly Daughter at the same time... it is all too much xxxx

Butterfly I am so pleased you have a plan! How exciting! If I can help in any way just shout chick xx

Lils this is me having a stern talking to your ovaries! LILS OVARIES PLEASE BEHAVE AND STOP MESSING ABOUT! How was that?

Dwrgi I have a Welsh friend who has been on tour in Africa (she is HM Forces) coming to stay with me in Dec! I need to some Welsh phrases to impress her with ... it will cheer her up as she has had a rough time lately... plus have briefed Blaze to provide many cuddles x

Luv all you can do is steel yourself chick. It is frikkin hard... you did the right thing ... leave .. compose yourself and then put the mask back on.. yep Crunchies are a Brit chocolate... and are YUM!!! 

Fly my Hubby is in the Forces and I can completely identify with what you say. Post tour everyone gets up the duff and pops them out like peas from a pod.... except me. And then all we get is yet another tour... and another... it is so hard. Having said that and I think you would agree I would not change my Hubby or his chosen career.. even when the times are the blackest. What can you do? Just take the supplements... I was on 5mg folic acid, pregnacare, vit D, Omega 3 and try an time things as best you can x

Mad good luck with IUI!

My gorgeous Tiger... yes 2013 will be the year for all the TTC 35+ crew!

Hey Chicken, Owl, Moon, Pbl, Mirium, Kiwi, Kis and all my other gorgeous ladies xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hey luv, we have a saying her 'Thank Crunchie it's Friday!' - well the advertising gurus did a good job with that one and it has kind of stuck! :haha: I love a good crunchie :munch:

Pad, I for one love you posting here. Your story is an inspiration and you have gone through so much so it is only fair and right to hear of the success stories after much heartache :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Fly, all I can say is that I have seen ladies get pg with worse numbers than that so keep going hon xx

Kismet, wallow all you like chick, sometimes we need it :hug:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Pad, don't you DARE think about leaving us!!! 

:hugs::hugs:

C xx


----------



## nessaw

Pad-no no and thrice no!!!x


----------



## Mirium

Pad - you have toiled and earned your stay... :). Your story is nothing short of inspiring!


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, just wanted to stop by with super big hugs for you all and see how you all are!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ps, I was talking to a midwife the other day and we were talking about "being too old" for having babies......she said she has a patient who is pregnant right now, and who is 46 and having a completely normal pregnancy. I just thought I'd throw that out there. Xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Purps, you're a saint for reminding us that it CAN still happen! Lovely to see you posting again, we've missed you (very selfishly! :flower::flower::flower:).

Luv-also lovely to see your posts too!!! Now, stay around this time, okay, Trouble????!!!! Great news on the weight loss! How did you manage it? Not by stuffing your face with Crunchies, I'm sure! Incidentally, I have a recipe somewhere for honeycomb, and it's essentially bicarbonate of soda with golden syrup and sugar, I believe! Wait, here's a recipe WITH choc mousse (if you were having a diet off day!). 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3953/milk-chocolate-mousse-with-honeycomb

Good luck with the IUI and those dogs of yours sound gorgeous! Big :hugs::hugs: and welcome back! 

Pad-I am more than happy to oblige!

Shwmae! (Shoo-my): 'Hello' informally. 
Ti ishe paned o de? (Tee ish-eh pan-ed o de (sounds like dare without the r): Do you want a cup of tea?
Beth am peint o seidr? (Be-th am (like ham without the h) paint o say-dr?): What about a pint of cider? haha::haha::haha::haha:).
Dere ma am cwtch! (De (dare without the r again)-reh ma am (ham without the h again) coo-t-ch!): Come here for a cuddle!

Just a few to get started with! Good luck! :thumbup::thumbup:

Love to everybody! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dashka

hi ladies....
I just wanted to say thank you so much for all your support..:hugs:. it really means so much and don't know what I'd do without you.

I'm so exhausted from crying - guess I better increase my water intake as it's all going to the tissues :cry:

I will probably keep to my journal for the next little while but will lurk on here as well.... 

Sending everyone lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

oh dash honey, I'm so, so sorry :cry: I'm heartbroken for you. Huge massive hugs. :hugs::hugs: Take good care of yourself and allow yourself to cry and grieve as long as you need to. We're here for you. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: Dash. :cry: So sorry......

Question for me:
I just scheduled my HSG for one week from today (a Monday). Some of you may recall that I have a hunch bad things will be found (if the evidence provided by an ectopic can be called a hunch). The test will be done by a radiologist separate from my normal doctor, and I just found out that my normal doctor won't be able to see me until that Friday. For those of you who have had this done, will I hear any results on the day of? Do they tell you anything at all, or will I have to wait those whole four days to find out what the results were?


----------



## onmymind17

dashka said:


> hi ladies....
> I just wanted to say thank you so much for all your support..:hugs:. it really means so much and don't know what I'd do without you.
> 
> I'm so exhausted from crying - guess I better increase my water intake as it's all going to the tissues :cry:
> 
> I will probably keep to my journal for the next little while but will lurk on here as well....
> 
> Sending everyone lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry to hear that you got a bfn, i wanted to send you some hugs. I dont know if your able to do another cycle of IVF, but i did want to say that a lot of times the first cycle does not work because your so stressed about the procedure, the second time your much more relaxed and for a lot of women, it works. I know my first IUI did not work, i was so wound up about what was going to happen, every IUI after that did work, i think because i was not so afraid of what they were going to do. I feel so bad for you ladies, i just hope that one day you can all find peace and happiness again. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi dash.have been thinking of u.take all the time you need.look after yourself.xx


----------



## padbrat

Dwrgi.. I have printed out the Welsh phrases.. thank you so much for the phoentics! I will patiently practice them and have no doubt I will be bloomin fluent by the time she arrives! Thank you thank you thank you!:thumbup:

Dash.. I FB you chick... anger... normal... go with it chick. Do not repress it... it will fade eventually and then you can consider your options... but it takes time. xxx :hugs:

Purps!

Spoiler
Hey Mum! How are you? How is it all going? xx :happydance:

DrH

Spoiler
so nice to see you! Hope all is going well for you!:flower:

Hey Pbl... I am sorry I have never had that procedure done.. so I am afraid I cannot shed any light. Am sure someone here has who can help you.:winkwink:

Tiger, OMM, Mirium, Nee (big hug) and the gorgeous Butterfly.... thank you...xxxxxxxx Mwhah. :kiss:

AFM


Spoiler
I saw my consultant today and he did a sneaky scan on a portable machine... quality was crap, but you could see a little heart beating away beautifully and the spine was so clear I swear you could count the vertebrae! He was happy... said the placenta was posterior... however, won't find out gender until 17 Dec when I go for 20 wk scan... boo hoo!!!

At least she looked fine! Am stubbornly staying with a 'she'!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mirium

pbl_ge said:


> Question for me:
> I just scheduled my HSG for one week from today (a Monday). Some of you may recall that I have a hunch bad things will be found (if the evidence provided by an ectopic can be called a hunch). The test will be done by a radiologist separate from my normal doctor, and I just found out that my normal doctor won't be able to see me until that Friday. For those of you who have had this done, will I hear any results on the day of? Do they tell you anything at all, or will I have to wait those whole four days to find out what the results were?

Pebble - Generally, the patient views the fluid on a screen while it flows into the uterus and tubes and they tell you what they found right there after the procedure. Most likely, they will give you a CD with the images as well or you can request it before you leave. They will also send a formal report to your doctor. Good luck to you!


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!

LaBergere - how are you?

OMM - I've been to the Smokey Mountains a couple times too and loved it!! They are beautiful. 

Kismet - that's right!!! Be negative and bask in it all you want!!!! Sometimes you need to let it out and that's why we're all here as a support system. 

Pebble - I saw that you are from Chattanooga... love it there!!! When I lived in Huntsville we went to the aquarium there! And... CONGRATS on CD 1!!!!!!!! I just started too!!!!!! And now that my new cycle has started, my face is finally clearing up!!! It's good to know that you were having breakouts too. I don't think I'll be TTC this cycle - I'm pretty sure we'll wait until the next one...

Nessaw - hope you are having a good week!

Maddy - very exciting about the IUI!!!! Lots and lots of babydust to you!!!

Butterfly - I bet it is getting exciting for your IVF consult!!!! 

Luv - Hi from another SoCal girl here!! So glad to hear things are moving forward with the RE consultation and that you'll be starting IUI soon!!

Owl - hope you are still enjoying some lovely wine!

Kiwi - I'm so sorry to hear IVF was cancelled this round but so glad to hear you'll be trying again in January. FX that BDing does the trick this time around though!!! 

Lils - Best of luck with the eye surgery!!!! And that's right - you definitely need to get the premium unleaded!!!!

Pad -

Spoiler
My vote is that you stay and keep updating us!!!! We all love hearing from you!!! How's the bump looking?? Woo hoo for a strong happy heartbeat!!!
 

Mirium - hope you're doing well!

Fly - glad to hear you're doing ok now. I agree completely that women need to be better educated about fertility!!! I didn't know how much things change with age. I would bet that just about every lady on this thread was working on a degree, building a career, finding a job they enjoyed, finding a partner, figuring out where to live, settling down, or just TTC for a long time, which lead them to start (or still be) TTC for their 1st over 35. And I would also bet that many of us didn't know how hard it would be to start later. But still, even if we did, would we have changed our life paths? I put in many long years of grad school before settling down, getting married and having kids. And I thought I would find someone as soon as I was ready to settle down, but I didn't. Part of it was my choice, and part of it was timing. But I never knew it would be hard at all to conceive in my mid-30's. If I had known better, maybe I would have done things differently, but maybe not. I still think it would be a huge benefit for women to have more knowledge of things that affect us TTC as we get older. I just didn't know!!! And, BTW, I have a very regular 28-day cycle too!!! Just keep at it though - if you're regular I bet it will happen before you know it. FX for you!!

DrHouse -

Spoiler
How is everything going? Having lots of symptoms??


Dash - Thinking of you. hugs hugs hugs.

Chicken - hope you DH get your appts worked out. Huge hugs to you.

Smallhelen - hope you're doing well.

Tiger - Yes, agreed... 2013 will be our year - that's our new moto!!!

Purps - so great to hear from you!!! Hope you are resting and enjoying Purplette!

Dwrgi - hope Monday has been a good day for you so far. Lots of babydust!!!!

AFM - AF came on Sunday!!!! Woooooo!!! Am having cramps though, so am definitely reminded how much I hate it. Still glad to be back on track. I think we'll probably skip this cycle, which puts us at TTC the last week of December (ovulation sometime around Dec. 29, while we're in PA at DH's parents' house!!!! LOL!!!! Isn't there some old wives tale that says that you are more likely to conceive if you BD at the inlaw's house?). Hope everyone who is celebrating Thanksgiving this week has a great week! I'm cooking, and we're having friends over this year. DH and I bought all the groceries last night and our menu is: roasted turkey, gravy, hamburger stuffing, mashed potatoes, spiced yam casserole with marshmallows, lemon rosemary green beans, fresh cranberry sauce/relish, green and black olives, corn bread, wine / soda, pumpkin pie, and eggnog. Mmm mmm mmm!!!


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, just trying to catch up with your news on crappy wifi here in Antigua (I know, shame right?):haha: big :hugs: for you all.

AFM

Spoiler
had a terrible nightmare that I was at the amnio and they told me there and then that the baby was Downs. It's had me upset all day, but the test is a week today so I guess it's playing on my mind a bit now.


----------



## BabyBean14

Lady H said:


> Hi all, just trying to catch up with your news on crappy wifi here in Antigua (I know, shame right?):haha: big :hugs: for you all.
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> had a terrible nightmare that I was at the amnio and they told me there and then that the baby was Downs. It's had me upset all day, but the test is a week today so I guess it's playing on my mind a bit now.

:hugs:


----------



## FlyFlorida

Moondust- I was in the same situation. Then, after my degree and pilot training, I got my dream assignment/aircraft, and was on cloud 9. Would I have done anything different? No, I met my hubby flying these things, so I never would have met him otherwise. But, we were so concerned about getting assigned together (chicks can't fly certain aircraft if they're PG), that we delayed trying until that last couple years (now that we can stay where we're at). Now my eggs are withering. We've talked about what decisions we could have made differently, and we both agree that we made the best decision at every assignment/decision point. We're finally in a fantastic position to have kids- The jobs, the home with several empty bedrooms, land, 9 doggies, etc... All this fun, and no rug rats! What a waste ;)


----------



## nessaw

Lady h-big hugs.what an awful dream.

Had my flu jab today that i booked because i was pregnant.:-( feeling bit sorry for myself so think will book a trip to moondusts for thanksgiving dinner!

Love to all.x


----------



## onmymind17

Lady H said:


> Hi all, just trying to catch up with your news on crappy wifi here in Antigua (I know, shame right?):haha: big :hugs: for you all.
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> had a terrible nightmare that I was at the amnio and they told me there and then that the baby was Downs. It's had me upset all day, but the test is a week today so I guess it's playing on my mind a bit now.

Ummmm yeah i would take your crappy WiFi if i could be where your at lol. I am sure that a lot is on your mind, dreams are not a prediction of the future, if that was the case i would be having 3 babies that were born out of Easter Eggs, lol, im not kidding, I could see all three of them in a row, and they were giant decorated Easter Eggs, and the fronts were clear and i said in my dream oh look my babies are so beautiful lol. Try to hang in there and i am sending happy thoughts to you :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi gorgeous ladies, I know I shouldn't be here, but I can't stop myself checking on you all and dropping by with some :hugs:

Nessaw I only just saw your news and Hun I am soooo sorry! There are no words to make this better xxxxxx

Massive loves and :hugs: and :kiss: to you all xxxxx you ladies are all so wonderful!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Greenleaf

Just a quick :hi:

Having a bit of a crisis in the office. Hospital wants to terminate all contract staff due to lack of funding so now we have to try and sell ourselves and make ourselves important so they won't fire us. Whole department is in turmoil because almost 90% of our staff are on contract. :nope:


----------



## drhouse

Greenleaf I am sorry to hear you are having a bit of a crisis in the office. I hope it works out ok. Maybe if you stay you get pregnant and if you go you get pregnant so I am crossing my fingers for you. 

Pad am so excited for you. An avocado! Three weeks till you know its definitely pink alicious.. So so crossing fingers but think that she has declared herself anyway!

Maddy good luck for IUI, kiwi I hope your au naturel DTD has meant a bonny baby for you too!
Pebble yay for CD 1  it must have been like a watched pot that never boils, the waiting the waiting, but now it is hear and now it is back to BDing for purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hooo. Are you from chattanooga like the song! God that takes me back!
Fly  so pleased that you have found us.. I get the career vs the eggs.. its a hard choice but you did the best with the information you had at the time. 
Small Helen, chicken, butterfly, lils, luv I am crossing my fingers and toes for you regarding baby dust showers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
Moondust, thanks for adding me, am excited to hear if there is anyway that you can sort out a good tasting buckwheat receipe.. your descriptions as yet suggest it is more therapeutic than delicious.. Interested in your culinary experiences!!!


Purps, lana is so lovely and wonderful... your dad looks so so at peace holding her... I am wishing you less rib pain and more hugs with your daughter and your dad.


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Doc, how are you feeling? When is your 1st scan? Excited much!

Kiwi I won't cross my legs, but promise to X everything else for you - gosh your weekend testing is only a couple of days away now.

Greenleaf that's awful about your job. Do you work for one of those swanky hospitals in KL where you can waltz in and see a specialist within 5 mins without a referral? Love love love that style hospital, but I bet they cost a bomb to run!

Everyone else...sorry my mind is scattered & I can't read or catch up much right now. DH got a job that sees me commuting an additional 2 hours per day to transport him to work (we don't want to buy an extra car until he get appointed as a permanent staff member). Ughhh.

AFM it's day 5 of injections and not so much as a twinge...a bit worried this low dose isn't even doing anything. Ah well.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,

just wanted to say thank you again for all your support - it means so much:hugs::hugs:

Also sending big hugs out to everyone who needs them today:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Greenleaf - sorry to hear you are going through a hard time at work...:hugs:

Maddy - hang in there with the injections - you will start to feel something soon...:thumbup::hugs:

I will try to catch up on journals soon.. :hugs: Sending lots of hugs and luvs:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

*Hope all the US ladies have a wonderful Thanksgiving!*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - AF arrived today finally :nope: and just taking it day by day....


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning! It's a half holiday here. I think theoretically I should be in the office, but we have A Situation. A student is being terminated from the program, and people are genuinely worried about safety issues. He was in my office yesterday (cop hanging out in the room next door, just in case) casually chatting about violence and evincing signs of poor mental health. Of course, someone said that they smelled marijuana on him, so there could be some conflation be tween high/mental health problems. Anyway, I will not be going in for the next few days unless I have to. This is a first for me, and I'm a teeny bit freaked out.

But this work situation has nothing on your situation, Green! Sorry to hear about that. :hugs: Hope it works out okay. 

Good to see everything's going well, Dr. H! 

Maddy, I'm hoping things are working for you, too. I've never done the injection route, so I have no wisdom. I'll be sending you :dust:!

And special big huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you Dash! I see in your siggy that this may be the end of the line? :cry: I'll check in on your journal.


----------



## LilSluz

MONSTER post alert! :haha:

Fly &#8211; Yes, thank you for your service to our country! How exciting to be a military pilot (what kind of planes?). Yes, many of us are dealing with high FSH, low AMH or both unfortunately & the Dr&#8217;s do usually start giving us the talk about DE&#8217;s at that point. That is a high FSH, but not horrible (mine&#8217;s 13 now &#8211; was 9 just 6 months ago). AMH is on &#8220;low normal&#8221; side, as mine was .84 (now its 1.5 &#8211; normal). A lot of us take CoQ10, Royal Jelly & DHEA (hoping my next AMH looks good too, but it takes 4 months to really make a diff on your eggs). RE&#8217;s are all diff &#8211; my current one says yes, step it up a bit, but my #&#8217;s are to be expected for my age. Another one was pushing DE on me, but now that my AMH got higher he said try naturally &#8211; even with my high FSH #&#8217;s. But there are plenty of women who have conceived with our #&#8217;s, so don&#8217;t lose hope! :thumbup: (PS &#8211; where the heck did you find actual &#8220;land&#8221; in Florida??? :haha: Has to be somewhere in the middle&#8230;)

Luv &#8211; I think we&#8217;ve all gotten those comments, as well. Like we can just go out to a baby store & pick one from the shelf &#8211; oh & they are inexpensive too &#8211; Not! :growlmad: People don&#8217;t realize how much time, effort & money is involved. It&#8217;s a beautiful thing, but you do have to really want it. Glad that egg is removed &#8211; jeez?! Thanks for the speedy recovery wishes & good luck on IUI!!! :flower: 

Kismet &#8211; so sorry for :witch: :hugs:. When do you get your tests back? My positivity doesn&#8217;t seem to help me much, so be whatever you truly feel & whatever makes you feel your best. :flower:

Mirium &#8211; yeah, I hear you. We have to be at the very end of our rope to seriously consider our &#8220;other options&#8221;. How are you doing hun?

Dwrgi &#8211; Sending big :hugs: to you hun. Sounds like you are having a very rough time right now & all I can do is hope & pray that things get better for you really soon. Not just on the TTC front, but with everything else piled up on top of you :nope:. More in your journal, but big, sunny, warm. :hug: Coming from Florida&#8230;

BF &#8211; Hope your back is doing much better after that move with your mom! You must be getting excited about your Spanish trip! :happydance:

Dashka &#8211; see the links I put under OMM. Interesting, as I always knew there were higher chances the more you do, but didn&#8217;t really know it was like this. I hope you do go another round. :thumbup: But, before all of that, you need to get through this thyroid thing! Good luck on your appt. I hope they do the biopsy right there & I hope they don&#8217;t have to do surgery!!! :nope: I put more in your journal, but just wanted to give you some :hugs::hugs::hugs: here, too & wish you luck!!! :flower:

Pebble &#8211; yeah, honestly when I got Lasik, it was nothing! So easy & a 24-hr recuperation, if that&#8217;s what you even wanted to call it &#8211; was really just a tad uncomfortable that night. But PRK was painful & about 1 week recovery. I could barely even open my eyes for 3 days (slept a lot & got a nice loooong audiobook by Steven King &#8211; 29 hrs long! :haha:). This is supposed to be &#8220;in between&#8221;, so we&#8217;ll see :shrug:. I&#8217;ll deal. :happydance: for AF! (that is not said too often on here!). And champagne! Do you know that you can order your own progesterone tests off the web? I think the simplest 2-test one is like $59 (Amazon). May be cheaper to just go to RE/OBYGYN though. Just a quickie blood test & you get results the next day :thumbup:. Seems like you chart temps are high enough, but idk if higher temps during LP can truly mean that progesterone is high as it should be? May be worth doing it, because that&#8217;s such a simple fix if it was low :shrug:. Would hate to see you get pregs & then mc from something like that&#8230;:hugs: Oh &#8211; HSG, I got my results right then & there since he talked about it as he was doing it &#8220;tubes look great, look at this, this is your ovary/tube/etc&#8221;. But if you just have a Radiologist, I&#8217;m not sure they&#8217;re allowed to say anything? But if they are blocked, its going to be hard for them not to, as they&#8217;ll have to tell you what&#8217;s going on at the time??? GL on Monday & hope you get your results then, too!!!

Chicken &#8211; hope DH has his appt by now??? It&#8217;s so easy for men to be chill about it. Many of them just need to :sex: on certain days & their duties are done- see, TTC is so simple! Not! :growlmad: :hugs:

Moon - :hugs: Glad AF came &#8211; this time! :flower:. Wow, you&#8217;re a pilot too? Some smart cookies on this thread! Oh BDing at the in-laws &#8211; can make for some funny :sex: as you try to &#8220;keep it quiet&#8221;, hands go over mouths &&#8230;. :haha:. And then telling the IL&#8217;s how it was conceived would make an especially good story &#8211; lol. Good luck on that one! That&#8217;s a heck of a lot of cooking for one person, but Yummmmmmm your TG dinner sounds awesome!!!! I&#8217;m SO hungry now! :thumbup:

Tiger &#8211; yes, bring on 2013!!!! Since a lot of us have had bad luck in the other years, maybe the #13 will actually be LUCKY for the rest of us that are still here! :happydance:

Pad &#8211; you never upset me, rather it&#8217;s the opposite &#8211; you make me laugh! When I can understand what you are saying :haha:. Love it! And you are always very thoughtful in doing Spoilers thing, so please stay! You&#8217;ve been through hell & we are all so happy for you here!

Spoiler
:happydance: on baby Pads scan! Sorry you can&#8217;t tell the sex yet &#8211; I thought it usually had to be later, but I guess there&#8217;s always a chance if at the right angle? It&#8217;s GOT to be a girl &#8211; this one&#8217;s a keeper! :happydance:

OMM &#8211; that&#8217;s so interesting you said that about 2nd round working better. I recently found some stats that were very interesting. It showed that many frozen cycles were actually more successful than the fresh ones :saywhat:. And I was wondering if it was due to all of the stress, etc. associated w/fresh cycles? Maybe it&#8217;s just one study/analysis, but FWW: https://attainfertility.com/article/ivf-success-rates. And this site shows success rates of 1st 2nd & 3rd IVf cycles&#8230;(it doesn&#8217;t show them for 38+, but we can get the gist of it anyway): https://attainivf.com/ivf-success-rate. 


DrH &#8211;

Spoiler
Looks like you are just cooking right along! :happydance: Btw, I&#8217;ll drink the wine for you, don&#8217;t worry. :thumbup:


LadyH &#8211;

Spoiler
:hugs::hugs::hugs: try to remember it was just a dream. But I can see how you&#8217;d be upset :nope:. Just 1 more week & things will be cleared up for you. Enjoy the sun, beach & virgin daiquiris & colladas in the meantime!

Purps &#8211; :hi: welcome back, love! Shouldn&#8217;t be here? :saywhat: Of course you come anytime you want & I hope you don&#8217;t ever leave! You have to stay & &#8220;supervise&#8221; to make sure every one of us gets a rainbow&#8230;:thumbup: :hugs:

Nessaw &#8211; hope things are going well for you now. :hugs:

Green - so sorry about work! I hope it gets sorted soon :hugs:

AFM &#8211; work has been super-busy (11-hr days) & then with the holidays & a sprinkle of family drama, could only make it to journals here & there lately! UTI survived the attack of anti-b&#8217;s & meds, so now I&#8217;m trying D-mannose & concentrated cranberry (much more potent). It just has to leave before O time, at least! :growlmad: Not that I&#8217;m the least bit into it this month.:nope: My baby sis is driving down from college today to stay w/me for 4 days, so looking forward to that (she&#8217;s 20 yrs younger &#8211; could be my daughter - easily!). I look after her & make her care pkgs & stuff since we don&#8217;t have a mom anymore, so I&#8217;m like a mom-friend type. She&#8217;s not scared of my dad w/her grades, she&#8217;s scared of MWOAH! :haha: She&#8217;s a funny/wild one, that one! She says she takes after somebody but idk who she&#8217;s talking about? :shrug::winkwink: Going to SIL&#8217;s for TG dinner so will be making some stuff tonight/tomorrow. I hope our US ladies have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!! 

:hugs: to all!!! We&#8217;ll get there ladies, we&#8217;ll get there&#8230; bring on 2013! :happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy - Day5! Idk anything about the IUI meds (yet), but good luck over the next few days & hope some twinges happen really soon! :flower: (2hrs?? -that sucks!!!! :growlmad:)

Dashka - I'm so sorry about the arrival of the :witch:. :nope: Big massive :hug: to you hun. :flow:

Pebble- um, can we say Columbine? :saywhat: That sounds pretty scary to me! :shock: If he's just smoking pot, no biggie (to be expected almost), but the violence/mental stuff - he had to say some pretty heavy stuff to have the cops there. :nope: But, I'm guessing these are the procedures after the school-shooting sprees have crept up over the last few years :growlmad:. Sad...


----------



## purplelou

Lils...that is my plan!! To lurk around until every person on here gets their snuggly baby! Then and only then will I take my soggy down and leave the thread! :D

Meantime, I will pop by, lurk as I said, and leave a hundred hugs for you all!!


----------



## tigerlily1975

purplelou said:


> Lils...that is my plan!! To lurk around until every person on here gets their snuggly baby! Then and only then will I take my soggy down and leave the thread! :D
> 
> Meantime, I will pop by, lurk as I said, and leave a hundred hugs for you all!!

You're not getting away that easily, madam! :winkwink::haha:

:hugs: to all,

C xx


----------



## nessaw

Dash sorry aboit af.

Pebble school.sounds horrid.good news on cd1

Greenleaf sos about the work situation.

Purps you r on the honour roll!

We had a fun afternoon-2 1/2 hour power cut !was a wee bit tricky trying to do pe with 28 5 yr olds in the dark!have had a couple of wobbly days.tmi-just bored of waiting for the bleeding to stop.feelin fat cos comfort eating and not exercising.have never been v patient.

Hi to everyone.hope ur all doing ok.xx


----------



## Greenleaf

Maddy40 said:


> Greenleaf that's awful about your job. Do you work for one of those swanky hospitals in KL where you can waltz in and see a specialist within 5 mins without a referral? Love love love that style hospital, but I bet they cost a bomb to run!

No, I work in a poor government hospital where you have to wait 4 hours to see a doctor in the ER :p If I work in those swanky hospitals, they won't run out of funding to pay staff as they are filthy rich!

Hope things work out for you :hugs: I've never had any medical intervention yet so I'm not sure what to expect. Perhaps I'll find out soon. Going for my OBGYN check-up next month... *shudder*


----------



## smallhelen

Happy Thanksgiving to US buddies! Happy Thursday to everyone else!


----------



## LilSluz

Ugh, EWCM (& lots of it) on CD8 & CD9??? :saywhat: Usually not until CD14+?! I will just have hope that maybe my cycles are getting shorter & the Vitex is working. Otherwise, the PM word comes to mind... & that's the worst cuss word of all! :growlmad::nope:

Went to the beach this morning w/DH, did a reiki meditation on some rocks overlooking the ocean, did a 2mi power-walk on the beach, then had a big breakfast in the sun on a very gorgeous day. I am very grateful for this! And I am very thankful for all of you ladies who have been here for me through my best & my worst days! I don't know what I ever would have done without you all! :hugs::kiss::friends:

Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies! Happy Almost-Friday to everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Purps - :awww: Well, at least with us 35+'rs the MOST you would have to stay around is 10-11 years! :haha: (that's all) You're so sweet to think of us when you have other things in your life now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz said:


> Ugh, EWCM (& lots of it) on CD8 & CD9??? :saywhat: Usually not until CD14+?! I will just have hope that maybe my cycles are getting shorter & the Vitex is working. Otherwise, the PM word comes to mind... & that's the worst cuss word of all! :growlmad::nope:
> 
> Went to the beach this morning w/DH, did a reiki meditation on some rocks overlooking the ocean, did a 2mi power-walk on the beach, then had a big breakfast in the sun on a very gorgeous day. I am very grateful for this! And I am very thankful for all of you ladies who have been here for me through my best & my worst days! I don't know what I ever would have done without you all! :hugs::kiss::friends:
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies! Happy Almost-Friday to everyone else! :hugs:

I would often get EWCM on cd8/9/10 when I would O on cd11 so hopefully nothing to worry about (hmm, I did just think that I was 43/44 when this was the case so maybe not so good :haha: however, I did get pg with O on CD11 so I will stand by it :smug: )

Sounds like you had a totally lovely day :cloud9::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## padbrat

Happy Thanksgiving to my TransAtlantic Buddies!!

Wow that sounds like an amazing morning Lils! Perfect!

Green sorry you are having extra stress with work...

Dash.. (hugs)

Dwrgi.. boo for AF!

Tiger! Mwah!

DrH good to see all is well!

Purps....you are the inspiration... and your gorgeous Daughter xx

Hey Butterfly! Loving the countdown!

Hmmm PE in the dark... interesting times Nee!

Thanks guys for wanting me to stay... means a lot xxxxxxxxxx

Mwah to all xx


----------



## dashka

Pebble wow that is so scary about work.. :nope:Keep safe hun.:hugs:

Lils  so nice that your sis is coming to stay with you.. Happy Thanksgiving! :hugs:EWCM on CD 8/9 sounds exactly like my cycles and I ovulate on CD 11 (just like BF). Hmmm would be interesting if that vitex was working! :thumbup: Your morning on the beach with DH and powerwalk sounds awesome!!! Gosh I wish I lived that close to the beach. If I did I probably have way more EWCM.:winkwink::winkwink: Hope you are enjoying your holiday with sis too.:hugs::kiss:

Purps  yes please stick around  I would love to see you on here love.:hugs::kiss:

Nessaw  oh no re: power outage. Were the 5 yr olds scared? I hope the bleeding stops soon  and I know what you mean about eating comfort foods  have been doing that myself the last week.:hugs:

Greenleaf  must be hard to work in the poor govt hospital.:hugs: GL with your check up next month:thumbup:

Pad  yes stay  please stay!!:hugs::kiss:

*Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies !!*:hugs::hugs::kiss:

AFM - CD2 today  cramps were really bad yesterday (with clots-TMI  which I never get) probably because it had been 5 weeks since my last AF and the last one was a Lupron bleed which wasnt like a real AF. Still pretty sad most of the time  but trying to get through the days and can't wait for this week to be over  I did however book a follow up appointment with RE to get some more details of the failed IVF and to see what he advises.. It is on Dec. 20th. Going to the endocrinologist specialist in about half hour to see what he thinks about the thyroid nodule I dont know if theyll do the needle biopsy today  but man I just watched a video on youtube about the procedure and was not too pleased. ouch:wacko:


----------



## nessaw

Happy thanksgiving us ladies.hope you have/had a great day.x

ps dash my class thought the power cut was great!

Pps lils what a lovely morning.

Love to all.vx


----------



## Lady H

Leaving Antigua today, I don't wanna come home to cold and floods! Sunshine hugs for you all and Carribean baby dust all round xx


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, would like to get some advice. 

The blue strips says positive (test line darker than control) but the pink strip says negative (test line lighter than control). Both OPK and both done at the exact same time. Which should I trust?? :( Wonder if i missed the chance this month :cry:


Spoiler
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABNs/6Epv-0IT3wE/w800-h255-p-k/PB240764.JPG


----------



## Lady H

Greenleaf said:


> Hi ladies, would like to get some advice.
> 
> The blue strips says positive (test line darker than control) but the pink strip says negative (test line lighter than control). Both OPK and both done at the exact same time. Which should I trust?? :( Wonder if i missed the chance this month :cry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABNs/6Epv-0IT3wE/w800-h255-p-k/PB240764.JPG

Hun looking at your chart I suspect that you may see the temp jump up tomorrow. Remember you can ovulate after a positive opk not just when you get one. I'd bd one more for luck Hun. Fx for you.


----------



## pbl_ge

Happy thanksgiving or Happy Weekend to you all! 

I'll do a real catch up soon. In the meantime just wanted to say :hi: and see how everyone is. Suddenly very quiet here! I know some ladies here are really struggling, so extra big (by which I mean over-fed from the holiday) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all of you!!!

Green, I don't use OPKs, so I can't offer much help. But when in doubt :sex:!!! 

Lady H, good luck this week! (Is it Monday? I can't remember. :dohh: )

More anon....


----------



## Butterfly67

Green I agree with Lady H, it looks like you are just about to ovulate so I would get a :sex: in today if you can. It's only really once your temp has risen that you might have missed it :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovely ladies! 
Sending you all a ton of :hugs: and :kisses:
Hope the us ladies have had a happy thanksgiving! I have been dreaming bout yummy turkey since seeing a tv advert for a supermarket..and now I want some!
Lots of liberal baby :dust: to everyone xxxxx


----------



## drhouse

dear team,
how are you all. we just had a great weekend at the beach. I was thinking of you all in the cold eating turkey and pecan pie! I hope the US ladies had a great break. First halloween, now thanksgiving, then christmas... more holidays that you can shake a stick at. I hope that you guys are all good.

Green, when in doubt - go to bed oh behave dr H. Trust me... it works when you least expect it.. One for luck can't hurt. 

Neesaw hugs from here. 

Lils how is the eye. Is it much better. I was thinking of you re. your discounts as we had two for the price of one icecreams today!

Dash - hugs from here.
Dwrgi - love the avatar. you are gorgeous honey!!! Interesting re. egg sharing!!!

butterfly, how goes the renos!!!

Maddy how are you in sunny canberra... how are you post IUI.
Kiwi, no news - are you ok?

Moon - how was your sticky mallow yams and your yummy dinner.... Good to hear that everything is going well with af coming back.


----------



## drhouse

Hi ya ladies,

where are you all? Are you all ok!!!


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler
Just a quick post to say that I guess I can't deny that I am probably up the duff. I probably think that now I have had no periods for eight weeks, have tiredness, nausea, sore boobs that this is probably consistent with pregnancy but I have really been in denial. So now I am going to the doctor tomorrow to have my pregnancy confirmed. Its funny how stressful it is not being pregnant then replaced with stressful being pregnant - would it all be ok? Is the baby normal? when do I cancel the wedding? Anyway its not a bad problem to have but its funny how everyone else seems to have a blessed fabulous time as nothing ever goes wrong for some people but those of us who struggle to get here are more frightened when we do. Maybe its just me????


----------



## Lady H

DrH

Spoiler
the 12 week wait for me was more agonising than tww for sure. Glad you are getting into it now :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrH I was the same exactly! I think you get scared to feel happy in case you jinx something!

Lovely ladies...how is everyone today. is it still holiday time in the us? I'm not sure how thanksgiving works! I am still craving turkey, with all the trimmings...yummy!!
Huge loves to everyone xxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning, all! It IS quiet here, isn't it? Glad to hear good things from Dr.H and LadyH! And :hugs: to little Lana, of course. 

Selfish post:
Just had the HSG this morning. It wasn't too bad, but it might have been helped by the 800 mg ibuprofen. The doctor said my left tube was clear like an open freeway, but she wasn't sure about the right, which was the same side as the ectopic. Exact words: "I think it's clear, but I can't be sure." This is partly because the dye was spilling out so fast from the left that it was clouding the view of the right. She said she'd be studying the photos on a larger screen and would give the full report to my doc later this week. 

Does anyone know what happens if you've got a partially blocked tube? I'm so scared of another ectopic! I have to wait until Friday to talk to my doc about this, so I'd love to hear input.

Hope all are well!!!


----------



## purplelou

Pebble well done for getting through the hsg! Hopefully your doctor will find its all clear!


----------



## Lady H

Pebble glad HSG is done. Can't answer you on tube question but I'm sure there is something can be done if there is a problem xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey DrH! Yep I would def confirm your diagnosis! All those I experienced too!! YAY

Purps! Hey Mummy!

Pbl well done for getting through that. One step forward x


----------



## drhouse

Pbl I don't know the answer with tubes but I know ivf over comes all tube problems. You make eggs just need to make sure lands in right place


----------



## dashka

HI ladies,
Just a quick one to say hello and spread some hugs. :hugs::hugs:Thanks for all of yours.:hugs:

Pebble  great work on HSG :thumbup: I know when I had mine the first one (Left ) was no problem but the 2nd one (right side) was very very slow to spill out  but finally he said it was open (I thought he was going to say it was blocked as I watched the screen). I almost feel like that happens to many people where the first side is fine and quick but the second side takes forever to come out. Hmmm could it be that the body tries to defend itself so it spasms or tightens up on the 2nd side? I know with my first test (which wasnt the xray HSG type they said the 2nd side could have either spasmed or was blocked)- but in the end this HSG with xray showed it was opened. Good luck hun with the results.

Dr H 

Spoiler
yay for 8 weeks !. Just take it day by day and glad to hear you are having all the classic symptoms..:hugs:

Lady H  hope you arrived safely home. And good luck  is your amnio this week? :hugs:

Sending hugs and luvs to you all:hugs::hugs::kiss:

AFM  had a rough last few days:cry: Just when I thought I was getting stronger emotionally -I actually went downhill. Went to specialist last Thursday and have booked the needle biopsy for thyroid nodule - Dec.4th (thats next week) This fear of the worst has made getting through last week so much harder. Now I am getting sick again  poor AD still has her bad cough and we are just passing the sickness back and forth in our household. Taking it day by day but Im so grateful to have you ladies.:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## moondust7

Argh - I just wrote out this long entry in my journal and lost it!!!! I hate it when that happens!! Let's see if I can write something here without deleting it!!!!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!! 

LadyH - so glad the amnio went well. Glad to hear you have time off and can get some good rest this week!

Fly - LOL ya I know what you mean about finally being ready for kids and not being able to make any! Keep trying though - it will be worth it. Lots and lots of babydust!!!

Nessaw - wish I could have had you and all the other ladies here over for Thanksgiving. The kids probably had a blast with the power outage, although I'm sure that was a lot of work for the teachers!! Hope you are doing well!

Greenleaf - hope things are getting better at work.

DrHouse -

Spoiler
yes, I'd say you are PG too!! LOL!!!! Totally understand about the denial, but it's ok if you enjoy it a little too!!
 
Maddy - wow so much commuting time! I hope you're able to take some time during the drive to listen to music and relax a little. Hope the injections are going well. 

Dash - so so sorry you're going through such a hard time. Huge hugs to you.

Pebble - very scary about the student!!! Hope you are all safe and sound. The university can be such an emotionally charged environment with professors working on tenure, grad students studying for prelim/comp exams etc.... Glad to hear you got through the HSG ok.

Lils - hope you had fun with your little sister and had a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend. It sounds like you had some wonderful relaxing time, which is very well deserved after such a busy week last week!!!! Hope the EWCM was put to good BDing use... wink wink! 

Purps -

Spoiler
hope you are doing well and so happy Lana is bringing you so much joy!!
 
DrHouse, Dwrgi - the yams with marshmallows were DELICIOUS!!! I found this recipe online a few years ago, and have made it twice, and it is sooo good! I boil some yams, mash them up, add butter, brown sugar, an egg and cinnamon, and then put half of it in a casserole dish, top that with a layer of marshmallows, put the other half of the yam mixture on top of that, and bake it! The last 10 minutes I add a ton of marshmallows on top of hte yams.. they melt and brown up, and it is sooo good! Yams with marshmallows seems to be a Thanksgiving tradition for a lot of people... there are all sorts of recipes for them, and I'd highly recommend them!! 

Hi Tiger, Smallhelen, Butterfly, Pad and all the other ladies here.

AFM - had a wonderful, relaxing weekend. AF finished on Friday, and it was a very heavy one with cramps, some tissue and blood clots (that seemed to be left over from the m/c). I think I'll be skipping this cycle. No more buckwheat muffins for me though... one week of them is enough!!! LOL. Hope everyone is having a good Monday. It will be a really busy week at work here!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

My, my, it was quiet on here! :shrug: I know some of us are having a hard time lately, so here&#8217;s a round of :hugs::hugs::hugs: Honestly, I was just too busy eating & :wine: for 4 days straight w/my lil sis&#8230;:thumbup:

Green &#8211; I don&#8217;t see that temp shift yet, so get to the :sex: just in case it wasn&#8217;t a +OPK!!!

BF &#8211; great way to make me feel better! :haha: loving the renos & hope you enjoyed the Mumford & sons concert :happydance:

Dwrgi &#8211; lovely to see that beautiful girl in your avatar! So, isn't that sorta like coming outta the closet? If it is, then Congrats! :haha: Much more in your journal, hope you are doing well after a nice weekend by the fire w/OH? :hugs::kiss:

Purps - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I have to get to your journal to catch up with you, but just wanted to hug you for all of your sweet comments & for sticking around & being a 35+ TTC#1 cheerleader! :thumbup: The Thanksgiving holiday is really only on Thursday, but that whole weekend seems to be a celebration. It's usually an all-day affair of watching football, cooking, eating & drinking, spending time with all of your loved ones &#8211; family & friends - & the main dinner is usually at 4pm-6pm or so. Everyone brings a dish, but usually stick to the traditional turkey, ham, mashed potatoes & gravy, stuffing, sweet potatoes (w/cinnamon, brown sugar, butter & marshmallows), green bean casserole (that BF, Dwrgi & Lady H would absolutely hate because its got the same sauce as biscuits n gravy & BF was mortified at the notion of white gravy :haha:) & cranberry sauce. Then you have pecan pie, pumpkin pie, apple pie, pumpkin cheesecake, pumpkin ice cream, etc. for dessert. Then the next day is either a work day, or if you take it off or your employer allows you off, it is &#8220;Black Friday&#8221;. This is when millions (upon millions) of &#8220;brave souls&#8221; wake up at 3am & go to war at the malls, as all the good deals are then. So, Thanksgiving is for being thankful & loving everyone & then Black Friday you prepare to literally fist-fight someone for an ipod. :haha: :saywhat: You couldn&#8217;t pay me enough to shop on Black Friday! And then you have Thanksgiving weekend to spend with the family that just flew in to stay w/you, or start your Xmas shopping list or start decorating, etc. So, that&#8217;s the traditional Thanksgiving holiday. :thumbup: (whew!) I know it&#8217;s a bit long, but I love to hear about other people&#8217;s holidays/traditions too & want to know all the deets :shrug::blush:. Did I leave anything out ladies?

Pad &#8211; how you doing chick? :hugs:

Dashka &#8211; Lol on the EWCM-beach comment! I put way more in your journal, but giving you the hugest :hug: here too. I was hoping your biopsy would just be done that day, but no &#8211; you have to wait now. :nope: But stop googling the procedure! I have a rule throughout my 14(?) surgeries &#8211; I only want to know the risks & what to expect during recovery &#8211; period. If they want to tell me all of the gory details after, fine, but I really don&#8217;t want to know before (even though my eye Dr blurted it out this time :growlmad:). Just want to send you big :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: for having a very rough time. I hope you feel better soon & get some much-needed :sleep:. All of those things together is such an unforgiving combination :nope:. Please take care of yourself & get some rest & lots of loves from DH&#8230; :friends:

Ness &#8211; I bet those kids loved that blackout. Hope you are taking good care of yourself :flower:. Are you going to try this cycle or sit this one out?

LadyH &#8211; ooooh thank you for Caribbean :dust:!!! There&#8217;s so many of us right now who are O&#8217;ing too :winkwink::thumbup:. Hoping & praying for you with your appt. results!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Pebble &#8211; I think we were supposed to wind our scales back 10lbs last Thursday right? :haha: I need to&#8230; I hope you had a great one! Well, as for HSG :happydance: it is all over & one tube is good :thumbup:. Your other tube may be ok, as well, just wait to see what she says. But, if it was blocked & you have a history of ectopic then I would think you&#8217;d have to do cycle monitoring to only TTC when you ovulate out of the left tube. It&#8217;s supposed to be every other month, but I&#8217;m not so sure it happens like that like clockwork, does anyone else know if that&#8217;s for sure? So, I&#8217;d think you&#8217;d have to monitor your cycle & go in & do u/s around O time so they can tell which one is about the blow. Otherwise, you could do IUI. Its very inexpensive (comparatively!) & you have shown that :spermy: can meet egg & produce an embie, so that would be another option. But you may not need to go there&#8230; keeping FX for you :thumbup:, let us know what she says :hugs:


DrH &#8211; LOL on the ice cream discount! See, ask & you shall receive right? :haha: BF just did that with concert tix &#8211; went up to a guy & just asked if he had any extras & he said yes, here & &#8220;Merry Christmas&#8221;. :saywhat:

Spoiler
Um, yeah, I think you are well &#8220;up the duff&#8221;, now &#8211; Happy 8 weeks! And I don&#8217;t blame you for ignoring it &#8211; I think that would be my best bet if there&#8217;s a next time too :blush:. Its just such a scary thing to have so much hope & then see it dashed. But, yours seems to be sticking very well, so on with the tests Doc! Dr&#8217;s do make the worst patients don&#8217;t they? :rofl:


Moon &#8211; what&#8217;s the difference between yams & sweet potatoes? Because we do the same recipe but with sweet potatoes (it really should be dessert, but it&#8217;s a veggie, so it&#8217;s a healthy dinner item, dammit!). Glad AF has come & gone. No more buckwheat muffins - ever? :haha: You must be relieved. Perhaps the Inositol (?) capsules would work just as good? How was your TG? I still can&#8217;t believe you made the whole dinner, you must love to cook (that&#8217;s quite a feat!!!). Hope your cycle goes by quickly & don&#8217;t work too hard :hugs:.

Kismet &#8211; when do you get your :test:? Eeek, hate insomnia! :grr: And we are reiki masters, so we should have all of this down, right? No, I have to take Tylenol PM because my mind is always so wound up (& you can take it if pregnant &#8211; Class B med). Even tried meditation, reiki (many times), etc. but still can&#8217;t do it w/o Tylenol PM & I hate it&#8230; But there are worse things to take &#8211; you need to sleep though hun. Hope you catch that eggy soon!

OK, so I must be an EWCM-making machine because I am STILL going. Had a dry break, but its back! Just so odd to start at CD8 when O isn&#8217;t usually until CD21. I&#8217;ll just do my gf juice, EPO & Mucinex now & hope that I somehow catch it this week & that I am up to it (whenever it decides to show???). I&#8217;ll BD tonight since I have my eye surgery tomorrow morning. This one is at an actual hospital center & they will have to put me under, so it&#8217;s a 3.5-hour ordeal. It came up way too quickly. Ah, whatever, just don&#8217;t eat or drink & go in for a quick &#8220;nap&#8221; is how I&#8217;m looking at it. And I&#8217;ll just have to practice some good pirate sayings as I&#8217;ll have a nifty lil patch afterwards! Oooo, perhaps I'll have some Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom-inspired EWCM too? This could work out good ladies :happydance:

This is my final cycle before going IUI&#8230; :shrug: Not sure when I&#8217;ll be back so have a great week ladies! Looks like a lot of O&#8217;s this week, so PLEASE pretty fairy bring us some magic Holiday/Caribbean :dust: :dust: :dust: 

And :hug: to those having a hard time&#8230; & :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## LilSluz

Whoa, sorry for ginormous post! Now that I look at it :dohh::haha: (got carried away :blush:)


----------



## moondust7

Lils - just wanted to say GOOD LUCK with your surgery!!! Premium unleaded super-eyes here you come!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovely ladies....

Lils good luck for the eye!!!! fx you have the loveliest dream under the jungle juice - they will give you a happy sleep won't they??

Kismet I swear i love that you need to go and get some - maybe EWCM on the shopping list might help ha ha ha !!!!

Dash hugs

Moon/lils gosh the yam slam and the sweetpotato marshmellow madnesses sound very sweet and a delicious way to hide the vege. I had no idea that black friday followed thanksgiving - going to the store at 0300!! What the!!!

FYI


Spoiler


Spoiler
bhcg is 120,000 consistent with 10 weeks but I know that I am only 7+6 or 8 weeks - the ticker can't be wrong.. but I even know when we DTD!!!! So DH almost choked on his drink when he heard the result... I guess there is a very low chance of twins, but as I want two and he wants only one baby - would this be karma!!!!! Uss next wed, nuchal booked and have stopped denying that I am probably now definitely up the duff. Strange to say it. Need to see it..so I guess next Wed I will admit to myself that I am actually pregnant.

Wishing the same for all the most lovely and deserving women that I know....[\SPOILER]:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks ladies!

Kismet - You look like you are gearing up for O time, so take EPO to produce more EWCM, Mucinex 2x/day to make it "flow" & then Grapefruit juice for pH & for other unknown lucky reasons. :thumbup: You have to have healthy EWCM for :spermy: to swim though & to live extended little lives so they can make it to lil eggy.:winkwink:

Moon - thanks, I will make sure its Premium Unleaded! :haha:

DrH - Oooo, what is the happy-dream stuff called so I can make a special request to the anesthesiologist??? :haha: It's twilight which they use a lot these days, it seems. I've had it for so many outpatient surgeries, anyway - even my 6 back surgeries were w/twilight bc they wanted you awake to tell them when it hurt like hell & where it hurt.:shock: Those were really (really) rough/painful, but the others I didn't feel a thing. :shrug::sleep:

Spoiler
Wow, that is like a 10-wk??? What does that mean, like how much do twins produce at 8 wks (is it double a normal baby I guess is what I'm asking)??? Wow, you must be so :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Bring on the scan!!! :hugs:
 Thanks for all the :dust:!!!

Mirium - how are you doing these days? Are you launching your TTC assault yet?

Argh, who goes there!? just practicing...:blush: Had a very nice, romantic night w/DH last night. We never have such nights, so it was really nice & I'm in love all over again...:cloud9: 

Have a great day ladies! Extra :hugs::hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## drhouse

maybe hold up the anaesthesiologist - ask for some midazolam (can't remember anything) and propofol (erotic dreams)!!!!! 

Actually don't ask - they will give you less!!! But find out what they are going to give you!!!


----------



## LilSluz

:haha: Propofol - isn't that what Michael Jackson OD'd on? Well,:dohh: no wonder! We all know his secret now & can totally understand! :haha: I'll find out what its called :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Hey Dash - big :hugs: :hugs: to you hun. Get well soon :hugs:!!

Lils - all the best with the surgery dear!! Thanks for the explanation on Thanksgiving...ha ha because although I've been in the US for years - I sometimes wonder what the real traditional Thanksgiving dinner is like... :). Yay for romantic night... :)

Dwrgi - hello dear!!

Moon - your Thanksgiving cook up sounded awesome and enlightened me on the Thanksgiving menu too!!

Kismet - all the best!

Pebble - Yay for your HSG feedback. It sounds good because I had found an article online once that said that there is a phenomenon referred to as 'preferential spill' whereby the fluid naturally flows through one tube quicker. I have done the HSG more than once and I was told once that the fluid flowed slower through one of the tubes so good luck!

Hello to all the other ladies - Owl, Nessaw, Greenleaf, Purple, Pad, Butterfly, LadyH, DrH, Luv, Maddy, Kiwi and anyone that I missed.

AFM - I am just hanging in here - still trying to synch losing weight and TTC. I am in the so called 2 week wait... :) - maybe about 4-5 dpo. I hope I know what I am doing... :). I wanted to try IUI this cycle but based on my cycle, the RE's office thought they were going to be closed for Thanksgiving for 2 days during my projected ovulation time so I just tried naturally. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## padbrat

Lils I know I sent a message but I am wishing you a very successful and non painful and quick recovery surgery xxx Am thinking of you xxxx

Dash sweety here comes those mood swings I warned you of.. roll with it hun... you will have periods of that xx

DrH... I guess being a Dr you are probably the worst patient! LOL... good numbers though!

Mirium good luck with the 2WW

Moon... yams and marshmallows? Really? Isn't it super sweet? Must be one of those things you have to try to love it!

Kis if only you could order it on the internet and have it delivered right on time!!

Hey all xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Hi lovely ladies....
> 
> Lils good luck for the eye!!!! fx you have the loveliest dream under the jungle juice - they will give you a happy sleep won't they??
> 
> Kismet I swear i love that you need to go and get some - maybe EWCM on the shopping list might help ha ha ha !!!!
> 
> Dash hugs
> 
> Moon/lils gosh the yam slam and the sweetpotato marshmellow madnesses sound very sweet and a delicious way to hide the vege. I had no idea that black friday followed thanksgiving - going to the store at 0300!! What the!!!
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> bhcg is 120,000 consistent with 10 weeks but I know that I am only 7+6 or 8 weeks - the ticker can't be wrong.. but I even know when we DTD!!!! So DH almost choked on his drink when he heard the result... I guess there is a very low chance of twins, but as I want two and he wants only one baby - would this be karma!!!!! Uss next wed, nuchal booked and have stopped denying that I am probably now definitely up the duff. Strange to say it. Need to see it..so I guess next Wed I will admit to myself that I am actually pregnant.
> 
> Wishing the same for all the most lovely and deserving women that I know....[\SPOILER]:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



Spoiler
Dr H:

Spoiler
I thought twins when I read this! Oo-er! Who's going to open a book on this??? Congratulations lovely, twins or 'just' one! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

DrHouse....ooooh.... can't wait to hear your next update :winkwink: Bet hubby is on tenterhooks too :haha:

Pebble...great your HSG was okay. I had the same as you, one tube took a long time to fill but the doc said some people just have a 'preferential spill' to one side and not to worry :thumbup:

Mirium....not sure about you but I feel it's very unfair of my body to resist losing these excess kilos. But at least the exercise means less time for me to obsess about TTC :flower:

Dash.... :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:

Moon... yum, yam and marshmallows :munch: These sorts of dishes are the reason I need to lose weight! 

Kismet...if you can't :sleep: you'll be online the same time as us Aussies. It's not all bad!

LilSluz... I'm on board the IUI train too. 

AFM, I'm now CD13 (day 12 of injections) and back for scan and bloods today. I only had 1 follie at 6mm when tested on Monday. Seems I'm a low responder to the IUI drugs. Not sure what they will decide. If I miss out this month then we will be delayed until January because of the Xmas closure...


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> DrHouse....ooooh.... can't wait to hear your next update :winkwink: Bet hubby is on tenterhooks too :haha:
> 
> Pebble...great your HSG was okay. I had the same as you, one tube took a long time to fill but the doc said some people just have a 'preferential spill' to one side and not to worry :thumbup:
> 
> Mirium....not sure about you but I feel it's very unfair of my body to resist losing these excess kilos. But at least the exercise means less time for me to obsess about TTC :flower:
> 
> Dash.... :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:
> 
> Moon... yum, yam and marshmallows :munch: These sorts of dishes are the reason I need to lose weight!
> 
> Kismet...if you can't :sleep: you'll be online the same time as us Aussies. It's not all bad!
> 
> LilSluz... I'm on board the IUI train too.
> 
> AFM, I'm now CD13 (day 12 of injections) and back for scan and bloods today. I only had 1 follie at 6mm when tested on Monday. Seems I'm a low responder to the IUI drugs. Not sure what they will decide. If I miss out this month then we will be delayed until January because of the Xmas closure...

Hey lovely! What dosage are you on? Hmm, I'd want more than one follicle. I know that ICSI and IVF are different, but they generally want follicles to get to 18mm (ICSI) and 20mm for IVF, so you might have quite a few more days of stimming yet. Will they become more aggressive with their dosage, or abandon this cycle? Hope the scan and bloods show that more follicles have emerged (they often do!). Big :hugs::hugs: and good luck!


----------



## dashka

Sorry ladies  work has been really busy yesterday and today. :wacko:So not much time for BnB 

Lils  so sorry hun :dohh::dohh: I didnt realize your surgery was today!!! That did come quickly!! Hope it went ok and that you recover really quick.:hugs::hugs: Im sending positive vibes for you and so glad you had a nice night with DH last night.:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Dr. H-

Spoiler
OMG girl that is amazing !!!!! so happy to hear..:happydance:

Maddy  sorry to hear you arent responding to the drugs as youd liked I hope they can still do something for this cycle. :hugs::hugs:

Gotta run but please know that I am thinking of all of you and hoping and praying that you all get some great news soon! Sending luvs and hugs to all!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

AFM  today is our 13th anniversary  but we cant go out for dinner  cause we are all sick in our house. Thats ok as long as we are together  well celebrate when were well. More in my journal Love you all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Dwrgi said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm now CD13 (day 12 of injections) and back for scan and bloods today. I only had 1 follie at 6mm when tested on Monday. Seems I'm a low responder to the IUI drugs. Not sure what they will decide. If I miss out this month then we will be delayed until January because of the Xmas closure...
> 
> Hey lovely! What dosage are you on? Hmm, I'd want more than one follicle. I know that ICSI and IVF are different, but they generally want follicles to get to 18mm (ICSI) and 20mm for IVF, so you might have quite a few more days of stimming yet. Will they become more aggressive with their dosage, or abandon this cycle? Hope the scan and bloods show that more follicles have emerged (they often do!). Big :hugs::hugs: and good luck!Click to expand...

Dwrgi...I'm on Gonal F (lowest dose - 37.5). They want the follie to be at least 19mm before trigger. Since this follie is much smaller than my pre-IUI non-medicated follie last month, maybe it's just a bad egg that was never destined to mature. Will find out more in 1 hour!


----------



## nessaw

Hey lovelies.sorry to.post and run.am doing ok ish.made it thro yest which shd of been 12 wk scan.been out with my best friend today.had my hair done.still bleeding :-( want to ttc asap but obvs still waiting to do so.

Lils hope ur op went ok.

Dr h i found the same ttc worries replaced with preg ones.gd luck.

Pebble glad ur hsg went ok ish.

Dash big hugs my lovely.

Pad glad things r going ok.

Dwrgi u look gurt lush in ur avatar.

To all the lovely ladies here-muchos love.afraid i've had a couple of vinos so cannot remember any more!!so sorry!love u all.xx


----------



## Maddy40

Maddy40 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm now CD13 (day 12 of injections) and back for scan and bloods today. I only had 1 follie at 6mm when tested on Monday. Seems I'm a low responder to the IUI drugs. Not sure what they will decide. If I miss out this month then we will be delayed until January because of the Xmas closure...
> 
> Hey lovely! What dosage are you on? Hmm, I'd want more than one follicle. I know that ICSI and IVF are different, but they generally want follicles to get to 18mm (ICSI) and 20mm for IVF, so you might have quite a few more days of stimming yet. Will they become more aggressive with their dosage, or abandon this cycle? Hope the scan and bloods show that more follicles have emerged (they often do!). Big :hugs::hugs: and good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Dwrgi...I'm on Gonal F (lowest dose - 37.5). They want the follie to be at least 19mm before trigger. Since this follie is much smaller than my pre-IUI non-medicated follie last month, maybe it's just a bad egg that was never destined to mature. Will find out more in 1 hour!Click to expand...

And...we just can't seem to get anything right in our TTC efforts. At Monday's scan they had trouble seeing one ovary but were confident I only had that 1 follie at 6mm on the right. Well seems they "missed" the big 19mm follie in my 'hiding' left ovary....and today's bloods and scans showed I've already O'd. We'll do IUI tomorrow but the chances of it working are remote.... Right now I just feel gutted :hissy:


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Maddie that is crap!! What will you do? Will you have to continue with the IUI if you don't want to?

Dwrgi... love the ava picture chick!! xx

Dash I really think that this has all just weighed on you too much and your health has suffered. You need some sick leave to all recover xx

Nee pleased you managed to go out and have some fun xxx


----------



## drhouse

Maddy that sucks!! Bloody USS. I am so sorry to hear!!!!

Neesaw hugs regarding the date that didn't come. I am so pleased that you spoiled yourself and had a great day! Sorry to hear you are still bleeding. 

Dash - happy anniversary. Sorry to hear that you are sick :(

Lils I hope the surgery went well. Ive been thinking of you and sending virtual hugs today.


----------



## Mirium

Maddy - That's truly frustrating! I am sorry :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> And...we just can't seem to get anything right in our TTC efforts. At Monday's scan they had trouble seeing one ovary but were confident I only had that 1 follie at 6mm on the right. Well seems they "missed" the big 19mm follie in my 'hiding' left ovary....and today's bloods and scans showed I've already O'd. We'll do IUI tomorrow but the chances of it working are remote.... Right now I just feel gutted :hissy:

OMG, Maddy, that is just dreadful. Did you have to pay for the meds? Will they reimburse you, cos they should?!! How can you 'miss' a follicle? Grrr :growlmad:. From my understanding, an egg will hang around for up to 12 hours, so by tomorrow it will have gone, so get some :sex::sex: in with your DH, and hope for the best. If follies grow by 2mm per day, then no way will the little one have caught up enough to be fertilized!! Are these people clowns???! I feel so angry on your behalf. Big :hugs::hugs:

Ness-attagirl!!! Red wine positive (or white? Who cares as long as it has alcohol in it, right?) and a new hairdo! Good girl-lots of treats and spoiling. Bugger that you're still bleeding. Hopefully that will end soon so you can catch that egg (highly fertile post mc, so you get on it girl!!!). Lots an dlots of love, Axx

Love to you all, Axxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy thats pants.like dwrgi said get some bedding in asap.

Dwrgi i was rose wine positive last night and feeling a little weary now!!

Vx


----------



## Mirium

Depressing post, sorry ladies...oh boy

Does anyone get mild to moderate pain in lower abdomen that comes and goes during luteal phase/2 week wait? I am thinking that I really need to give up hope but just try every month (to spare myself the ups and downs that come with TTC).


----------



## Lady H

Amnio results

Spoiler
baby does not have Downs, Patau or Edwards syndrome. I am so relieved I just can't stop :cry::cry::cry:. Need full Karyotype results for full chromosome check but those three were the big worry. PAPP-A issue still a concern but I can handle that and the hospital is all over that already. Thank you all for your support, this has been the hardest thing to deal with for me for many many years.


----------



## nessaw

Lady h-fantabulous!!!!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## owl35

Sorry for being MIA - I'm so busy at work lately, I don't know left from right :wacko: so just real quick post 

ladyh -

Spoiler
I'm so happy for you!!! Wonderful news! Massive hugs :hugs:

maddy - :saywhat: that is just ridiculous! How can they miss a follie that big??? OMG, I'm so sorry. That is just awful. I hope you don't have to pay for the IUI out of pocket? If so, I would skip it and :sex: asap instead :winkwink:

dash - I hope you're hanging in there. Always thinking about you :hugs:

afm - after o-ing (or whatever this was) on cd5, I got my period again on cd10. So now I'm just waiting for it to stop and hopefully get back to normal again. I'm not stressing though - I am just glad I'm on TTC break. Only thing that's reminding me of it is my IVF consult next week Tuesday. 

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Maddy - WTH????:nope: I can't believe they would miss a 19mm one??? What idiots!!! So sorry hun :hugs: I so hope you don't have to pay for that... Good luck if you are BDing today! (P.S - that dosage of Gonal F is really really low - I started with 350 Gonal F and eventually lowered as days went on (but never that low) and they increased the Repronex as days went on -which helps mature the follicles) Maybe you could ask about taking both of those together?:hugs::hugs:

Lady H -

Spoiler
great news!!! so happy to hear results were good...:thumbup::happydance:

Nessaw - sorry you are still bleeding hun :hugs: Glad you are taking care of yourself :hugs::hugs:

Mirium - sorry you are feeling down hun....:hugs: Yes I have had those pains sometimes... especially after the IVF - but on a regular cycle they were usually around ovaries even in 2WW... I thought they may be cysts or something as it wasn't every month. take care of yourself :hugs:

Owl - sorry to hear about AF on CD10! wow... something just came to mind - have you had your iron levels checked? make sure they are ok as getting period that frequently can definitely affect iron levels and low iron affects fertility too.... Just a thought... Good luck on your IVF consult next week..:thumbup::hugs:

Lils - hope you are recovering ok hun..... sending you giant :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!

Kismet - hope you've been getting some sleep. I'm super tired this week too. 

Lils - hope the surgery went well and that you are recovering. Sweet potatoes vs. yams... I think yams are the orange ones, and sweet potatoes are much lighter colored (yellow-ish)! I know there are other differences but I'd need to google it!!! 

DrH -

Spoiler
Wow high HCG!!! Great news!!!
 
Mirium - I'm still trying to lose weight too... have started doing more aerobics and lost a half pound yesterday, so am happy about that even though it's only a small amount. Sometimes I have cramps during the TWW, but not pain. Can implantation cause abdominal pain? Hope you feel better soon.

Pad - ya, yams and marshmallows taste more like dessert than a side dish!! That's why people like it!!! LOL!

Dash - hope you feel better soon. Hugs.

Nessaw - LOL sounds like the wine was very relaxing!! Hope the bleeding tapers off soon.

Maddy - ARGH so sorry they "missed" the follicle!!!!!!! If it's a nice long one, hopefully your BDing will catch it instead of the IUI!!! 

Dwrgi - hope today is going well and that work is a little lighter!

LadyH- so so happy for you - wonderful news.

Owl - hope AF stops soon. I'm glad the break is nice for you. Best wishes for a great IVF consult!!

AFM - this is pre-O week for me, but we are skipping this cycle. I got an OPK though so I can make sure everything is back to normal and that I still ovulate at the same time (this is the first full cycle after the m/c).


----------



## owl35

dash - thanks for the hint about the iron level. I'm so glad you have such an impressive know-how about the human body :flower: I haven't had a physical check-up in over 2 years and your comment prompted me to make an appointment to do that before I start IVF - so thank you for that :hugs: When I was younger I was on iron supplements for a while so maybe there's something to it...


----------



## chickenchaser

Hello everyone, :kiss:

Purps, Hello mummy, How you doing?:hugs:

Pad, I'm still sending you very positive vibes but it sounds as if you are doing great all by yourself, keep up the good work honey. I'm lucking forward to 20 week scan results. :hugs:

Pebble, I'm glad you got through the HSG, be kind to yourself. It will be worth it in the end :hugs:

Lady H, I'm so happy for you, the best news I have heard all day :hugs:

Dash, sending you big Hugs and happy anniversary. Me and DH have also been married 13 years. I hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Moon, I hope work isn't to busy for you this week, look after yourself :hugs: Good decision on the muffins though :haha:

Kismet, I hope you are sleeping better soon. Do you do any form of relaxation? I hope it isn't anxiety causing the sleep disturbance, the FS will get back to you in due cause. :hugs:

Lils Hope your op went OK sending you big hugs :hugs:

DrH, Great results :thumbup: :cloud9:

Mirium, I'm trying to loose weight too. This is the biggest inventive I have every had to reach my goal but it is still really hard :hugs:

Dwrgi, Hay there honey :hugs: Its so nice having you around again :hugs: I so hope you are doing OK :hugs:

nessaw, How are you doing my lovely? :hugs:

Maddy, Extra big hugs for you, this is all so :growlmad:

Mirium, Sorry I can't help :nope: I hope the lovely ladies here can help you more :hugs:

Owl, OMG I thought my cycles are mad, what are they doing to help you?:hugs:

Hello and big :hugs: to all I have missed XXX

AFM - DH went for his referral appointment today, He got on OK and asked the GP about the FS referral. Apparently she has already done the referral for me and I should have already heard from them so she is chasing that up. So all good news here. Hopefully I will hear and get a date soon XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

Mirium said:


> Depressing post, sorry ladies...oh boy
> 
> Does anyone get mild to moderate pain in lower abdomen that comes and goes during luteal phase/2 week wait? I am thinking that I really need to give up hope but just try every month (to spare myself the ups and downs that come with TTC).

Yes I have been having this for a few months. Basically kind of dull cramps pretty much for the whole 2 weeks and a slight nauseous feeling. I am ignoring it and hoping it goes away :haha:

DrH :happydance: can't wait for your scan

Lady H great news :happydance::thumbup:

Owl, wow that seems wrong, maybe when you get your consult they can figure out what is going on :hugs:

lilS hope you are taking it easy and recovering :hugs:

Maddy damn those docs, I hope you got a BD in and told them where to shove their IUI :grr: (hmm, maybe they knew where to shove it but you know what I mean :wacko:)

Hi to everyone else, just a quick one so I can't name everyone or I will miss some :dohh::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Butterfly67 said:


> Mirium said:
> 
> 
> Depressing post, sorry ladies...oh boy
> 
> Does anyone get mild to moderate pain in lower abdomen that comes and goes during luteal phase/2 week wait? I am thinking that I really need to give up hope but just try every month (to spare myself the ups and downs that come with TTC).
> 
> Yes I have been having this for a few months. Basically kind of dull cramps pretty much for the whole 2 weeks and a slight nauseous feeling. I am ignoring it and hoping it goes away :haha:
> 
> DrH :happydance: can't wait for your scan
> 
> Lady H great news :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Owl, wow that seems wrong, maybe when you get your consult they can figure out what is going on :hugs:
> 
> lilS hope you are taking it easy and recovering :hugs:
> 
> Maddy damn those docs, I hope you got a BD in and told them where to shove their IUI :grr: (hmm, maybe they knew where to shove it but you know what I mean :wacko:)
> 
> Hi to everyone else, just a quick one so I can't name everyone or I will miss some :dohh::haha: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Butterfly - 'Dull cramps' is a good way to describe it. That is what I feel too. Sometimes symptoms do go away after a while and ignoring avoids alot of headache... :). Thank you!!


----------



## owl35

The fertility drugs have caused my weird cycle - especially the progesterone. My nurse explained it to me and she called it a continuing cycle and it happens to some women. It has to do with the progesterone delaying AF but the body already starting a new cycle because it's in overdrive mode from the fertility drugs. Now that I've stopped the drugs I'm sure I'll be back to a normal cycle soon. I call it the rebooting process :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies- just a quick catch-up as I'm wiped out. We went ahead with IUI this morning. I asked for someone else to review yesterday's blood test and also to check what our FS had said about the results. Both the FS and the more senior nurse believe that I will O naturally today (not yesterday as another nurse told me). So we did the IUI with a count of 11 million washed. Now the wait begins.....


----------



## nessaw

Tmi

Spoiler
ok so on day 27 of bleeding and 3 weeks after taking the pills for the miscarriage I got up this morning and passed the egg sac.had to fish it out of the loo :-(. Am waiting about for the epu or gp to open so I can find out what if anything I need to do.bit worried about poss infection.am a bit shaky but feel ok.


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Ness, that's really upsetting. You poor thing. Yes, good idea to see your GP just to find out what's what. Big :hugs: to you lovely, Axxx

Maddy-uh oh, the dreaded two week wait is upon us!!! Good luck and hope they catched that monster follicle! Did you mean 35 of gonal f or 350? Good luck! :thumbup:

Lady H-wonderful news! That is so good to hear!

Love to everybody, Axxx


----------



## Lady H

Maddy everything crossed for you Hun, that's better news than yesterday

Ness oh no that so awful for you. Can't believe it. Big big hugs Hun.


----------



## purplelou

Ness, aww Hun. Massive loves xxxxx in a way it might be a good thing that you have passed the sac naturally, as your body can now begin to heal, although seeing it like that is horribly upsetting xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Maddy sending you a ton of baby :dust: for that Iui!!


----------



## purplelou

Kismet I hope you get that good night sleep soon chick xxxx

Chicken.. That sounds very irritating with your cycle all over the place, hope it settles now!

Lils.. Hope you and your eye are ok xxxxxx

Butterfly.. Wow the bungalow is looking fab!! You have spurred me and dh on a bit and we have decided that instead of buying much for each other for Xmas...we are going to treat ourselves to some new carpet for the hall stairs and landing and get it looking nice !

Massive hugs to everyone else, I don't want to attempt to name everyone, because I'm afraid I'll miss someone xxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Ness, I'm with purps... I know it was pants, but you have passed the sac naturally, no d and c and no risk of ashermans. It was the best outcome to the saddest event of your life hon... please treat yourself this week. 

Maddy, wow, this game turns on a dime, now just in time!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!! Crossing fingers and toes for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chicken, sorry about the cycles being up and down and Kismet, good luck with the new herbs of vitality! 

Baby dust all!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## owl35

kismet - FX for ovulation this weekend and hopefully a good night sleep very soon :sleep:

maddy - :wohoo: for good news on the timing for IUI! Go catch that beautiful eggy. FX for 2ww

nessaw - oh lovely, that's awful. That must have been traumatic. Take good care of yourself :hugs:

Love to you all :kiss::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Bnb keeps eating my posts and won't let me thank u.am ok.epu said to do a pg test which was neg and only to worry if there was pain/bleeding which I haven't had.hopefully thats it now.x


----------



## Maddy40

Nessaw...take care of yourself. Thank goodness you don't need to go through any more trauma with additional physical probes or prods.

Owl...hope that reboot brings lots of good news with it ;)

Kimset...OMG are you tired all the time? I couldn't function properly without regular sleep. Congrats on the EWCM..having never seen it for myself I can imagine how exciting it must be!

Dwrgi...I was on 37.5 of Gonal F (the lowest dose). 

DrHouse... hugs! I'm loving this hot weather we're having at my end of the country. How's yours?


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Nessaw...take care of yourself. Thank goodness you don't need to go through any more trauma with additional physical probes or prods.
> 
> Owl...hope that reboot brings lots of good news with it ;)
> 
> Kimset...OMG are you tired all the time? I couldn't function properly without regular sleep. Congrats on the EWCM..having never seen it for myself I can imagine how exciting it must be!
> 
> Dwrgi...I was on 37.5 of Gonal F (the lowest dose).
> 
> DrHouse... hugs! I'm loving this hot weather we're having at my end of the country. How's yours?

Ness-sending big :hugs::hugs:. Hope you have some good weekend plans to cheer you up! :thumbup::flower:

Owl-how are you lovely? Big :hugs:

Maddy-do you intend to do another IUI? If so, will you ask to raise your dosage? It seems bonkers to keep it so low. I know for IUI they aim to get 3-5 follicles-correct me if I am wrong, anybody! Jammy thing, having hot weather! Wish I was there! Big :hugs:

Lils asked me to tell you all that she is okay after her eye surgery. It is still very painful, and she has been told to rest up as much as she can, and not strain her eye too much. But she will be back very, very soon. 

Love to everybody! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dashka

Owl  so glad you made a doctor/physical appt!!:thumbup: Have you only had 1 cycle where you had close AF like that  or a few?:hugs:

Chicken  good news about the appointments!:thumbup::hugs:

Moon  glad things are getting back to normal (body wise) take it easy:hugs::hugs:

Kismet  sorry to hear youre not sleeping well. :nope:I can kind of relate these days! Wake myself up at 4:30/5:00 every morning But wanted to mention  be careful with the Valerian  I used to take it in my 20s all the time - it does work (although it smells so bad). But if you ask me I wouldnt take it when TTC  herbs are really tricky (unless specifically for TTC) and you wouldnt want that to interfere. My suggestion and I dont know if you have tried already  drink chamomile tea 1 hr before bed and take calcium/magnesium supplements (but the trick is to take enough  I do 500mg Calcium and 500mg Magnesium) it will also help with bowel movements in the morning. Wink wink:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Love love magnesium for its many benefits.:thumbup:
Good luck on getting your results! Yay for EWCM!:thumbup::hugs:

Nessaw  you poor thing. So sorry hun. so upsetting:nope::hugs::hugs:

Maddy  glad they think you didnt miss Ov! :thumbup:Everything crossed for you!:hugs::hugs:

Lils - hope you are recovering well hun.....and hope the pain has eased up a little...:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi , BF, Purps, Mirium, Pad, Dr H, Lady H, Asry, Froliky, and everyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies

First Nessaw, big hugs to you honey, i went through 6 m/c but i was lucky enough that i never had to deal with what you have had to go through :hugs:

So i am guessing that menopause, or pre menopause has started for me. I have never in my life, other than when i was pregnant, or on the depo shots missed a cycle, and now i have missed two of them. My last AF was Oct 9th, and its a bit weird, i have no idea where she went to. Strange thing is that i get everything like i am ovulating, tons of EWCM, hightened libido, and ovulation cramps, then i get the sore BBS, and then nothing. As far as i can tell my cervix feels like its still closed, but i did a first response test last night and BFN. AF was due Wed the 28th which would have been day 24, i normally had been having 24 day cycles. So i guess the factory has finally shut down, although i have to say i think its a bit odd especially since we got pg the last time this March. I have an appt with my OB next Saturday, and we will see what he says, i was due up for my annual anyway and had been waiting for AF to show, lol, i guess she is not going to.

I hope all of you are well, i am still hoping for a few Christmas Miracles for you ladies!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all.thanks again for ur kind words.am feeling v positive today.feel back to normal-helped by no bleding since yesterdays events.I didn't go to school yest then in the eve we went xnas shopping and out for dinner.we got a lovely plant pot and boyf buried the egg sac in with some seeds.

Tonight I ' m back on the folic acid and am pampering myself ready for boyfs return.pls forgive me but my main activity of the weekend is bding!!its been a long time!

Also plan to get back to swimming and cut the comfort eating and drinking.although might leave that til monday!

We got the xmas bits out so might do that too-couldn't even contemplate that at the start of the week.

Sorry this is a me one but promise my mind is now fully focussed on all things ttc and I 'll read back and properly catch up with where everyone is.in the meantime have a great weekend.

Much love vx


----------



## chickenchaser

nessaw, you are an amazing lady. I'm so pleased you are feeling better. Still look after yourself and enjoy the bding. XXX


----------



## purplelou

Omm I am happy to see you! Big loves xxxx I hope this is not peri menopause!! Hopefully your doctor can shed some light for you!

Ness..glad you are feeling better! No such thing as a me post! Big hugs xxxx

Kismet hope you get some sleep soon! Insomnia is just horrible!!

Massive loves to everyone else, is anyone doing anything lovely at the weekend?? I hope everyone has a good one!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

OnMyMind - sorry to hear - I really hope it's not peri-menopause..... My cycles have been 24 days too for the past year or so.... Hope the doc will be able to reassure you.:hugs::hugs:

Nessaw - so glad to hear your spirits are up and you have a nice weekend planned with your boyfriend - happy bd'ing!! :thumbup: (so nice about the pot plant - I wanted to:cry:):hugs::hugs:

hope everyone has a great weekend.....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## nessaw

Omm hope its not what u think it is.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh. Em. Gee. I am SO behind!!!! This post will be an attempt to catch up. I&#8217;d take bets about how long it will be, but that wouldn&#8217;t really work out.

LadyH

Spoiler
I&#8217;m still doing the happy dance for you. :happydance: What a relief! And I really appreciate all of the pressure you&#8217;ve gotten to tell us all the sex when you find out. :winkwink: I mean it&#8217;s totally up to you and all, but.... !!!!!

DrH

Spoiler
I love the wait-and-see attitude you took on being &#8220;up the duff.&#8221; (New phrase to me when I joined BnB&#8212;still amused by it!) I&#8217;m impressed that you were able to hold out so long before you saw the doctor. Any word yet? Scans? News, etc? I&#8217;m rooting for TWINS!!!!

Dash, still thinking of you and sending you lots of virtual :hugs:. So glad you and the fam are feeling better. You parents are fantastic! :shock: What&#8217;s your plan for next steps? I have a feeling 2013 is going to be a great year for you!


Moon, good for you for listening to your body and your needs and holding off on TTC for a month! :thumbup: Also good that you&#8217;re not feeding yourself inedible baked goods, too. :haha: Will you be TTCing again next month? 


Kismet, I have joined you in your insomnia. Frankly I blame you because I&#8217;d been doing so well recently! :growlmad: Just kidding. I&#8217;m stressed out, but more about that below. Have you heard back on all of your tests yet? What&#8217;s the news on SA and so forth? I think you and I need more boring books to help us sleep. Does that work for you? :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: And good luck catching that egg that&#8217;s about to drop!!! I&#8217;m with Lils&#8212;I take Guaifenesin for EWCM, and I find it really helps. Do you use Preseed, too? Some people swear that&#8217;s what helped them get their BFPs. I used it for my successful month, too. 


Lils, I hope you feel better soon! I&#8217;m not sure how long we&#8217;d make it around here without one of your monster posts! Here&#8217;s to a speedy recovery so your eyeballs can be back with us soon!!! Sorry to hear it&#8217;s painful. This thanksgiving was one of my best ever, since we just went to a friend&#8217;s house. All we (and by &#8220;we&#8221; I mean &#8220;I&#8221;) had to do was bake one dish. Didn&#8217;t even have to clean the house. No travel. Sooooooooo much easier than hosting! I&#8217;m pretty sure this was my first time not being in the hosting house since college. Will have to remember how relaxing that is! I haven&#8217;t tried the Johnny Depp EWCM trick yet. I&#8217;ll have to look into that, too. And, IUI&#8212;exciting!!!! Will that start in January?


Mirium, yay for natural cycles! And yay for having the discipline to see the weight loss through! It&#8217;s a dangerous time of the year for weight loss, so you&#8217;re to be commended for sticking to it! I don&#8217;t know anything about that pain you described, so I don&#8217;t think I can help. :shrug: Have you asked your doctor? hope everything is okay. :hugs: 


Maddy, I can&#8217;t believe what your RE put your through!!! :grr: :grr: :grr: FX that the IUI worked in the end! I&#8217;m sending you lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!


Oh, Nessaw -- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I&#8217;ve read a lot of stories like yours&#8212;passing egg sacs&#8212;and they all so sound traumatic and heartbreaking. :cry: As others have said, it&#8217;s great that your body was able to handle this on its own. Are you starting to feel ready to TTC again? Weekend of :sex: sounds great!!! :haha: :thumbup:


Owl, I can&#8217;t believe what a crazy cycle! :shock: Af on CD10?!?! :saywhat: I hope you&#8217;re back to normal soon. Can&#8217;t wait to heat how IVF consult goes. I, too, have life-long anemia. I&#8217;ve been taking iron supplements for year. When I first started taking them it felt like what I imagine doping feels like. (Lance Armstrong, anyone???) I will say that what seems to matter most for my iron levels is exercise (want more) and caffeine (want less) levels. Apparently the balance of those matters a lot for absorption. 


Chicken, YAY! For setting a date soon! What&#8217;s the next step? &#8220;Plasterboarding.&#8221; :rofl: :rofl: How did the blood tests go????


Dwrgi &#8211; Hope the work stuff gets back to normal. Am I confused, or have you had an EWCM breakthrough?? :thumbup: It&#8217;s hard to keep track sometimes. :hugs: and :dust: to you!


:hi: to HA, Tiger, Pad, anyone else I&#8217;m forgetting!


:hugs: to purps and Lana!!!


Omm -- I hope you're wrong about what's going on! Is it possible that you, too, are "up the duff"??? Or is that wishful thinking?


AFM, I got the final HSG report earlier today, and everything is okay. :thumbup: Both tubes flowed fine, although the left was faster, and everything looked hunky-dory. Still didn&#8217;t stop me from bursting into tears in front of the doctor, though. :blush: If I haven&#8217;t mentioned, I go to a &#8220;team&#8221; practice of four, youngish, female ObGyns. I&#8217;m a big fan of the idea, although it&#8217;s still unclear in practice how it works. Anyway, this was the last doc I hadn&#8217;t met yet. She was fabulous, but gave me a lot to think about. She recommended that I consider going straight to the FS, because of my age and my situation. I&#8217;m a bit torn about this, since I got the BFP pretty quickly, but there are some indicators that I&#8217;ll have difficulty getting a BFP in the right place and/or getting one to stick. I dunno. Any advice or thoughts?? :shrug: I&#8217;m sooooooooo stressed out right now with crazy students, grading, and research, and trying to manage life while TTC, on the tenure clock, and gearing up for holidays. I haven&#8217;t even O&#8217;ed yet and I&#8217;m betting that this month is a non-starter because of my stress level. So I don&#8217;t know if a FS would help or hurt all that. 

OK. Gotta go make dinner now. I&#8217;ve been drinking wine while writing this, which means I&#8217;m basically drunk now. We&#8217;re going to see Paula Poundstone later tonight. Hopefully I&#8217;ll be sober and awake enough to appreciate it.

:hugs: :kisses: and :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## smallhelen

Just a quick post to say hi. :hi:

Nessaw - so glad you are coming through ok. Have a good weekend and get some quality BDing!

Purps - nice to hear from you. Hope mummy-hood is treating you well.

Kismet - how about BDing until exhausted? :haha: Sorry. I don't have any sensible suggestions for insomnia. I get ratty when I don't have enough sleep (not good in a teacher), and can't imagine how you survive. Hopefully things will get better as your system adjusts to being off your meds.

Lils - if you're reading this, hope everything went well with your op!

Dwrgi - new profile pic? Lovely!

And huge hugs and fxd for everyone else. :hugs:

AFM - we'll see what this weekend brings, as I'm 8DPO and trying to stay calm...

Have a nice weekend everyone. x


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Lils - get well soon!

Kismet - I really hope that you are able to sleep well again soon!

Dashka - It's good that your spirits are lifting!

Nessaw - good for you that you're starting to feel normal and positive again!

Pebble - Sounds like you have alot going on however it's great that your hsg results were deemed to be normal!

Maddy - all the best on the IUI! That's much better news.

Dwrgi - work is keeping you busy. On my end, sometimes I appreciate that to keep my mind of TTC.

Owl - IVF consult sounds like great next step!

Butterfly - I keep hearing about your renovations. I should start checking everyone's journals too. I never got into the swing of that... :). Living in style lifts the spirits so good for you!

Chicken - That's great that you'll get your referral soon and I am wishing you all the best with the weight loss!

Purple - you must be so busy. What a blessing!

Smallhelen - :wave:

Hello to anyone I've missed and to all the preggo ladies!

AFM - I feel really hopeless today - maybe the most hopeless I've felt. I am not very depressed but I feel like there's not much I can do anymore to make this happen. I tested this morning at 8dpo and got BFN because I stopped working out for 5 days (I chose this time to let my sore knee/ankle heal as well...killing 2 birds with one stone) and wanted to know my status so I can get moving again. In the past, I got my 2 positives this early and on first try both times. Therefore, after trying for approx. 15 months straight - I can't help but feel that I probably have internal tubal damage to the cilia resulting from fairly bad infection after my 2nd miscarriage hence no BFPs anymore. I lost my fertility...:cry:. Seems like - inside the tubes is probably the only place they cannot see. IVF would be good next step but this is no easy feat considering finances and number of attempts that may be needed. I feel sad about all this. Anyway, have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mirium

Hey ladies,

Kismet - Thank you!! I did the HSG twice and a laparoscopy as well. My tubes are open and the fimbriae which is visible 'egg pickup' part at end of tubes looked fine and all that's good however after approx. 15 months, I feel like - I have to conclude something. Therefore, since inside tubes are not visible, that's what I can suspect. I keep having breakouts on the lower part of my face which I never had before in all of my life, so I wondered if the problem could be some sort of hormonal imbalance. I read online that could be cause of breakouts in that area but then again, nothing is sure. I just feel that I have to be practical and proactive and make diagnoses to find solutions... ha ha. 

Nevermind the pity party yesterday. I have decided to cope differently. I will take lemons and make lemonade... :). I got back into my gym routine and feel somewhat normal again. Have a great weekend - to you and all the other ladies. :dust: to all!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies...

Sorry about MIA. We now have moved the computer into our master walk-in closet (nursery now has our computer room). In any case, it's really hot in here and I don't get on the computer much and my phone is a pain in the butt. I am lurking though and sending you all positive baby vibes and dust! I miss you all and think of you often. I lurk on and off here and there to keep up with what's going on. 

LadyH- :hugs: Congrats!! One step at a time hon!! :hugs:

Pad - I hope you're well too!

Hugs to you all!! Neesaw, Moon, Owl, Dwrgi, Dashka, Chicken, Butterfly, Purps, Lil, Mirium, HA, Kismet, and so many more!! I know I am missing a bunch of you..did that by memory..sorry..my memory is not the best. :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

I can't believe he's almost here Frolicky! Xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies :flower: So good to read everyone's updates. We all seem super-busy at the moment, hey? I'm working so just reading bits and pieces where I can. Thinking of BNB a bit too often but trying not to be on here obsessing about the TWW this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Hey ladies just a quick one.advice-egg sac passed thurs am ewcm this afternoon!is this even possible?


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, when was the last time you did an HCG test? If you have a pregnancy test around you could use it. Although apparently it _can_ happen, it's very rare for the body to O before the HCG levels are at or near zero. While your body is still adjusting, it's pretty common to get all kinds of weird symptoms, including symptoms that mimic O and even pregnancy.

:hugs: :hugs: It just drags on, doesn't it? :hugs:

Maddy, when is your test date? :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!

:hi: Frolicky!!!!! Are you ready?!?!?! :happydance: 

Mirium, I wholly support your rant. :thumbup: This stuff is so brutal, and bad days where you just want to scream and give up are totally reasonable. I'm glad you're feeling better, though. Is it possible to test your cilia? Or are you due for another round of hormone tests?

Helen, :hugs: for AF. :cry: Boooo!!!!

Kismet, I really appreciate your perspective. I think we're going to hold off for just a few months, too. Sorry your OH and you have had friction around this whole TTC thing. I don't think men really understand how difficult it can be for women. That's why I'm glad you all are here. My OH doesn't get it, and although he's a sweet wonderful man, I have very low expectations for him in supporting me around all this. He's willing, just not terribly able. 

In other news for me, it's possible I totally missed my chance this month. :cry: FF thinks I O'ed on CD8--right before the HSG on CD10. I usually O on CD17 or later. I honestly don't have any idea if it's correct, but I haven't gotten any EWCM in days, so I'm beginning to think we blew it. :brat: Well, even if we HAD times BD right, the HSG wouldn't have ruined it. Sigh. I guess the bright side is that we don't have to buy those plants for my family's visit during the holidays! And bring on the :wine:!

:hugs: to all !


----------



## nessaw

Hey peb i did a preg test on thurs which was neg.am fairly certain its just randomness rather tha actual ov.x


----------



## purplelou

Ness it is possible you are getting ready to ov.... When I had a mc last year, I went for follow up scan after a few weeks and a little sac was found which wasn't on the first scans. So I got pregnant immediately after mc and before af. Sadly I mc then also. But it has all worked out in the end xxxxx


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello. Sorry for the long silence. Just had a massive TGA audit last week. Was traumatizing! :shock: Now have to deal with the aftermath. Ugh! :wacko: ](*,)


----------



## La Bergere

Hi Ladies,

Apologies for being MIA, this time of year at work is crazy and I've been falling into bed exhausted each night (or indeed asleep on the sofa by 9pm)

Dashka and Nessaw big hugs to you... :hugs:

Smallhelen - fingers crossed for this cycle! :flower:

Kismet - sending you cuddles too! You're so good to everyone on this thread and others. You're bound for some good luck soon! :hugs:

Purplelou! Hello! Hope you and the little one are doing well! x

Pbl-ge - fingers crossed you haven't missed the 'boat' 

To everyone one else who I have missed - hello!!!! x

AFM - Been crazy at work. I've never known time to go past so quickly!
Not really been thinking too much about the TTC thing. My hubby was getting worried that I am 'beating myself up' and that I needed to relax a little. Of course, saying relax to a woman is never a good idea, so once his eye was stitched up and we left A&E, I forgave him (Jokes!!):haha:

So I've still been charting, and am 5dpo today, but my OPK's were still positive (line darker than the control line) after I got my cross hair on FF, so I'm a bit confused about that? CB digi next month! I guess time will tell. We BD'd the night before I got the cross hair. Is this OK??:shrug:

We put our Christmas Tree up last night and drank mulled wine and played Christmas songs, which I love doing! Now the whole house smells of Christmas Tree. Love it!

I'm sending you all lots of good luck Christmassy vibes!
Laura xx

P.S Anyone ever had a drink called Amarula Cream? Its a bit like Bailey's but wayyyyy nicer. If you get the opportunity, try it! Oh my word it's good!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Friday everyone - haha! I'm a shiftworker and my days off change every week. But today is my Friday :happydance: 

Pble...my FS tests at 7/11/13 dpiui. 7dpiui test will be on Thursday. I have plenty of housework and Christmas shopping to keep me busy between now and then!

La Bergere...Amarula is the Sth African drink, right? OMG SOOOO delish and I don't normally like that style of liqueur. But my friends brought some when they came to visit... BIG headache the next day. Yum yum yum! Wonderful on icecream...

Greenleaf...any developments with work? Hope your job is secure.

Nessaw...sorry, no advice, just :hugs:

Right, better get back to work. Although my colleague already thinks I'm being terribly industrious, tap-tapping away at the keyboard :winkwink:


----------



## La Bergere

Maddy40 said:


> La Bergere...Amarula is the Sth African drink, right? OMG SOOOO delish and I don't normally like that style of liqueur. But my friends brought some when they came to visit... BIG headache the next day. Yum yum yum! Wonderful on ice cream..

Hi Maddy40! :hi: Yes it is South African. I'm completely sold on it. I would bathe in it if I could afford to!
Oh wow! Ice cream... guess I'll be stopping at the supermarket on the way home! ha ha!!

Happy Friday to you x


----------



## onmymind17

pbl_ge said:


> Omm -- I hope you're wrong about what's going on! Is it possible that you, too, are "up the duff"??? Or is that wishful thinking?
> 
> 
> AFM, I got the final HSG report earlier today, and everything is okay. :thumbup: Both tubes flowed fine, although the left was faster, and everything looked hunky-dory. Still didnt stop me from bursting into tears in front of the doctor, though. :blush: If I havent mentioned, I go to a team practice of four, youngish, female ObGyns. Im a big fan of the idea, although its still unclear in practice how it works. Anyway, this was the last doc I hadnt met yet. She was fabulous, but gave me a lot to think about. She recommended that I consider going straight to the FS, because of my age and my situation. Im a bit torn about this, since I got the BFP pretty quickly, but there are some indicators that Ill have difficulty getting a BFP in the right place and/or getting one to stick. I dunno. Any advice or thoughts?? :shrug: Im sooooooooo stressed out right now with crazy students, grading, and research, and trying to manage life while TTC, on the tenure clock, and gearing up for holidays. I havent even Oed yet and Im betting that this month is a non-starter because of my stress level. So I dont know if a FS would help or hurt all that.
> 
> OK. Gotta go make dinner now. Ive been drinking wine while writing this, which means Im basically drunk now. Were going to see Paula Poundstone later tonight. Hopefully Ill be sober and awake enough to appreciate it.
> 
> :hugs: :kisses: and :dust: to all!!!!

LOL i love that saying "up the duff" well i have taken two tests and both were BFN, since i have been pg 6 times before and every one of them showed positive either a couple days before af or the day of, i would think i am not pg, unless for some freaking thing its not showing up. Its so weird, i have to say if i did not have the neg tests, i would think i was, i have a ton of CM all the time, lots and lots of gas, i have an almost constant headache, although that is probably from our weather, its going to be 70 degrees in Chicago today IN DECEMBER!! I am loving it, i also have a ton of energy, which i know sounds strange, but for me i am backwards, whenever i was pg i felt fantastic, and had a lot of energy, its when i am not pg that i am tired all the time lol. So i dont honestly know what happend, seems strange that i would have gotten pg in March and now someone flipped the switch and its gone.

As for you with the FS, i guess my only advise is do what you feel comfortable with, an FS can help move things along a bit quicker, but if you feel you should try on your own, dont let them push you into it, your young and a few months are not going to make a difference in anything. I know for me when i went to the FS, i was so nervous and wired up, i really think thats why the first IUI did not work. If you get a good FS they can help so much, but if you get a bad one, they can make you feel horrible. Go with what your heart is telling you, and i am sure you will have your little one in no time.


----------



## dashka

Kismet  congrats on the car! :thumbup:Sorry you havent heard re: test results yet  Have you booked your follow up appointment yet? I dont think you will get a call if you dont. Unfortunately most doctors want the $ for the visit . Good luck! It is frustrating for sure that your DH only has to do one simple test and we have to go through a lot more embarrassing shit. :nope:By the end of it youll spread your legs for any medical professional if it is going to get you preggers.:winkwink: I hope things get better with DH  but do talk to him and tell him your feelings for sure..:hugs:

Pebble  Glad the HSG came back great! :thumbup:If your doc recommends it  I would just get the referral anyway for the FS. You never know it might take months to get an appointment anyway and maybe you will be happy to started the ball rolling now or maybe you wont need it cause youll be preggers  but either way you dont lose.:hugs:

Small Helen  good luck testing this weekend!:thumbup::hugs:

Mirium  Im sorry you are so down hun..:hugs: I wish we all could know the reasons why it isnt working for us it is such a mystery  and yes IVF is a big gamble re: finances. For me I guess what finally made me decide is that I didnt want to look back when I turned 50 and say why didnt I just try it  Its a huge step but being on BnB helped me finally make that step. I may try again in the new year (not for sure yet) but its a huge gamble. It totally sucks  but what else can we do?? Hang in there hun.sending you huge :hugs::hugs: we are here for you!! Oh sorry update  just read you are feeling better!!:thumbup: Yay for exercise  I need to do that too to get out of my rut!! Good for you girl!! (PS  yes the breakout on chin area is definitely hormone related) I notice mine is better when I take a high dose of Omega 3s

Froliky 

Spoiler
wow 17 days to go!!! :thumbup::happydance:So excited for you!

Maddy  have everything crossed for you.:hugs::hugs:

Ness  hope you are ovulating too!:thumbup::hugs:

Greenleaf and LaBergere  hope work gets easier soon!:hugs::hugs:

Lils  hope you are recovering and pain is a little better this week!:hugs::hugs::kiss:


OMM  oh dear  those symptoms sound very interesting and promising  how late is AF now? Could it be  could it be???? I am crossing everything for you that it is something positive

Dwrgi, Purps, Moon, Dr.H & everyone I missed - :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM  so Im really confused  :shrug:has anyone had their cycles change after a failed IVF? So almost always I ovulate on CD11 so Ive been doing OPKs and keep getting negative (mind you I am only doing them once a day  but that is because there isnt even a faint line  absolutely no line). I also started doing them later  because I didnt see any CM at all last week and that is my usual flag around CD9. So Sat would have been CD11  and we BDd anyway  but I lets say if it wasnt for the pre-seed I used  NO NO EWCM at all. I thought thats it  maybe the Lupron really did put me in menopause. Then yesterday the EWCM started finally and still a little today  but still no sign of any faint line on OPK and today is CD13. I dont think I missed it either because no bloating/cramping that I usually get at ovulation. Oh well  whatever.:dohh:


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies - hope everyone had a great weekend!! I made a Dutch Apple Pie (the kind with the crumb topping)... first time making an apple pie, and it was delicious!!! We also got out all the Christmas decorations and the living room looks beautiful. We decorated the tree... it was so much fun.

Owl - Definitely a good thing that the prenatals have some iron!! 

Chicken - Yay!! So happy to hear you got your referral.

Butterfly - 1 month to go!! I need to check out your journal. Hope you are doing well!

Kismet - glad to hear you got some sleep, even if it was only 6.5 hours. And woohoo on the EWCM!!!

Maddy - Great to hear you got the IUI in. FX on the 2ww!!!

Nessaw - so sorry to hear you passed the egg sack. So glad you are doing better. About a week after my m/c bleeding stopped, I had a TON of EWCM... it seriously looked like I cracked an egg open!! I would bet you are ovulating or gearing up to ov! To me, that is a good thing - your body is getting back to its regular cycle.

OMM - hope the Dr gives you some answers!

Pebble - so glad to hear the HSG report was good. Hope FF was off and that your O is coming up!! If you usually ov later, then there is still lots of hope that your body will do the same thing this month!!! I'd say keep BDing just in case! FX for you!!

Smallhelen - FX on the TWW!!

Mirium - so sorry you had such a rough patch, but very glad to hear you are feeling more positive and are making "lemonade"! I will join you in working out to feel better (I have to do some tonight!!).

Froliky - you are so close!!

Kismet - I definitely understand what you mean about DH. Mine is wonderful and very supportive, but sometimes he says/does things that seem insensitive, and it can be frustrating. They just don't get how much more work we have to put into it, every single day, and how little they actually have to do. They just don't understand, and I'm not sure they ever will entirely, even if they do their best. That is part of the reason I joined BnB - I figured the ladies on here would understand better what I was going through. Huge hugs.

Hi Dwrgi, LadyH, Pad, Purps, DrH, Lils, Greenleaf, LaBergere and all the other lovely ladies.

AFM - I did the OPK a couple times over the weekend, and saw the test line go from nothing and then get darker (that's what usually happens), but didn't catch the positive. I kindof had a "screw it" attitude. I really didn't care to test a couple times a day to make sure I got the positive... I was just using the OPK to see if my hormones ramped up (and they did) like I usually do before ovulation. It was hard to care too much since we're skipping this cycle. It's disheartening to know I'm ovulating and preventing - I feel like it's a wasted egg. :-( But, at least now I know that we followed my OB's advice, and if I m/c again, I won't worry that it was because we tried too soon. And, now I know I'm 4 weeks away from being able to try again!!


----------



## moondust7

Dash - hmmm... sounds like it's a different cycle than your usual this month - do you think that could be a good thing? ...the whole "increased fertility after IVF"?? I'd say BD!!! I'll keep my FX for you!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Greenleaf

*Maddy* - No news yet but we're still here so I guess it's as good as it can get. :p Not sure if there will be a notice or they will just simply stop paying us :p Well, we'll just continue on with what we do and leave everything up to God :)

Another long day today. ISO 9001 training. :wacko:


----------



## smallhelen

It's been a quiet day on the thread! Hello ladies.:hi:

Just a quick question: those of you who do OPKs,when do you test, and do you do more than one test a day? Last month I was testing when I got home from work at about 4.30 pm, but is this the best time to do it? Am getting ready for this month, following my TWW that actually lasted only 9 days (again). Hopefully my vit B complex will help me with that.
Only 20 days until Christmas.....:xmas23:


----------



## Butterfly67

Helen I think different people O at different times of the day and I for one can say that I will O at any time day or night :shrug: So once I get a half dark line on th opk I will start testing every 4 hours or so. Only one or 2 of those tests will be the positive one so it can easily be missed if you only test once a day :flower:


----------



## owl35

Helen - when I use opk's I usually test twice a day. I start testing on cd 8 because I've always ovulated early (between cd 10 and 13).

Dash - I'm sorry you are having a weird cycle. I would blame it all on the drugs :winkwink: But make sure you :sex: as well, because if moon is right and there is increased fertility after failed IVF I'd do it every other day just to make sure :haha:

AFM - I've had these weird short cycles only twice in my life and both were while I was on progesterone during my 4 IUI cycles. So I'm pretty sure it's the meds that messed it all up. Anyway, my IVF consult was cancelled today because my RE is sick :( Now it will probably be March next year until I can do IVF. The nurse told me that he wants to monitor me on an unmedicated cycle and then decide if I need to go on birth control and then I can start IVF. I'll be gone on vacation mid December till next year, so I won't be able to start the monitoring till January. Oh well, here we go - waiting... again. I'm so inpatient, I'll never get used to it :wacko:


----------



## Mirium

Hey ladies,

Dash - I am trying to cope as best as I can. Regarding IVF, I thought the refund packages that some clinics offer are great. Seems like one has to secure a loan from clinic funding partners though...not sure. If one, does not have a live birth after approx. 3-4 attempts, they are refunded 100% of cost. There's some other criteria the patient has to meet though including age. There's a well known clinic in Colorado called CCRM that cater to out of state and international patients and I was surprised to see that age-wise, women can meet criteria up till 41. I say go for another attempt but of course I know, you have to think it through. Big, big :hugs: :hugs: to you.

Pebble - This BFN was a strange one. I know I am jumping the gun and assuming what I am not sure of but it sure did take away some of my hope hence the rant. I am hanging in here. I don't think they can check the cilia. Seems like best they can do is see if tubes are open but it does not hurt to ask so I will see if I can get any info on that. Best of luck to you dear.

Moon - I agree with your decision to bypass the month for your peace of mind and also, one month will not hurt at all. Regarding the exercising, I came up with a strategy to work out alot before ovulation and to tone it down but continue to work out for 2 days after ovulation and to rest/recover during implantation phase and test on approx. 9 dpo and decide how to proceed from then, most likely continue to exercise if BFN but still taking it easy. I have no idea if that's a great idea but that's what I am doing... :) because I have excess weight to lose and that may be important for conception and pregnancy too. I read of a study once that found that more women in the group got pregnant, that is women that were working out alot (I think) or might be considerable exercise, were consuming more plant protein than animal protein and there were some other factor too, which I forgot...:). Regarding, your break - the 4 weeks will fly. All the best.

Kismet - I hope you get your test results soon and that your prior sleeping patterns return. All the best hun.

Owl - Have a great vacation and all the best for your IVF consult

Hello to all the other ladies

AFM - I am trying to stay as functional and positive as I can. I am starting to think about IVF although I still don't know how manageable it will be financially. Have a great rest of the week ladies.


----------



## pbl_ge

owl35 said:


> AFM - I've had these weird short cycles only twice in my life and both were while I was on progesterone during my 4 IUI cycles. So I'm pretty sure it's the meds that messed it all up. Anyway, my IVF consult was cancelled today because my RE is sick :( Now it will probably be March next year until I can do IVF. The nurse told me that he wants to monitor me on an unmedicated cycle and then decide if I need to go on birth control and then I can start IVF. I'll be gone on vacation mid December till next year, so I won't be able to start the monitoring till January. Oh well, here we go - waiting... again. I'm so inpatient, I'll never get used to it :wacko:

PANTS! PANTS! PANTS! 

How frustrating. :hugs: The waiting IS the hardest part!


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: ladies! Thank you so much for all the well-wishes, I appreciate it more than you know. :hugs:. OK, so just for Pebble, I will make this a big post bc she requested it & Im so generous like that.:haha: (Ill break it up):

DrH  Im happy to report that they gave me Propofol! :cloud9: Except not enough of it as I woke up in the middle of it with needles in my eyeball & it hurt like HELL! I was hollering & as soon as he realized I was awake, he called for Dr. Drugs & she came over & shot me up again :cloud9:. Although no erotic dreams (dammit). Or any dreams for that matter, Im always just a blank slate when Im under - ???

Spoiler
When I is your scan or bloods? Hope you are doing well & realizing you are really pregnant now!!! :winkwink:

Mirium  No giving up hope bc of mild/moderate pain during 2ww or bc of 8DPO BFN  not slowed! :nope: I get cramps & pains Ive had a few times that are in the lower abdomen from luteal cyst (had them last 2 days). Ive also had uterine twinges when I was pregs & twinges even when I just take Crinone. But if yours are dull aches, not sure as Ive gotten them before & I do the BF method & just ignore them. Its still early hun, so dont lose hope yet! :dust: But, if you do decide to get help, you can start w/IUI??? :flower::hugs: 

Dashka  I cant see your chart to chart stalk. :hissy: I bet the drugs just postponed your O like it did with your AF??? Keep us updated! I hope you feel better today hun :flower:. Exercise defo helps with mood, I must say because Ive been unable to exercise & I feel every bit of it! :nope: Will pop over to your journal soon! :hugs:

Dwrgi  Thank you for updating everyone, my lovely Welsh woman! Mwah-mwah :kiss:! Ive been meaning to ask, did you ever get your Vit D results back? Mine were all normal, just Vit B-6 very high (?). I hope that crazy work asylum has calmed down for you a bit! But, somehow, I get the feeling it has not :nope:. Just make sure you balance all that craziness with complete relaxation time when you can. We Od same day :happydance:. Will pop over to The Kitchen soon! :hugs:

BF - :hi: lovely! :hugs:

Pad  :hi: Ahoy Matey! Hope all is well chic!!!

Spoiler
Happy 18 weeks! Not long now, hun, not long before your gender scan! :thumbup:

Purps  how are you lovely?! I am doing much better, thank you for your posts! I have to catch up in your journal after this :wacko: :hugs:

Maddy  :saywhat: So, wait they missed a 19mm follie but the think you havent Od because of blood test, but didnt you have an u/s that showed you Od already? Im confused! Was there essentially two Os then? But heres some :dust: for you whatever ended up happening from whichever follie  FX that swimmers & egg meet! :dust: 

Nessaw - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Im also glad that you passed the sac naturally & it sounds like that was all that was needed for the bleed to stop & your body to start getting back to normal. 28 days is such a looong time :nope::hugs: You take things one at a time & if youre up to it, fine, but if not, forget about it! :thumbup:

Owl  Oing on CD5??? Isnt your AF still there? Have you had all the major tests done, or? Glad nurse seems to think its all OK, its just that I know youve had some odd cycles in the past too, but I guess you were on drugs then too.:wacko: Hope you are enjoying your break! Sorry to hear about more waiting :wacko::flower:

LadyH 

Spoiler
Already wrote in your journal, but this is so awesome! :happydance:

Moon  I solved our sweet potato vs yam mystery! What you are referring to is sweet potatoes (orange inside  the soft kind) as I highly doubt you used real yams (after this guy showed them), but with you, Im not so sure! :haha: See this & youll see what Im talking about: https://video.about.com/homecooking/What-Is-the-Difference-Between-Yams-and-Sweet-Potatoes-.htm Now you are going to remember me every TG when you make your dish :hugs::haha: OPK  well, you know I gave them up entirely bc Im so sick of stressing about catching it. :wacko:Hope your OPK shows everything is normal & you are good to go for next cycle :happydance: 

Chicken  Yay for getting a date  soon  finally! And yay for getting DH tested! 

next...


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet &#8211; Have you ever tried Tylenol PM? It&#8217;s actually safe during pregs even (Class B), so I use it all the time &#8211; 2WW & all. Not sure valerian root is safe during 2WW so you may want to double-check w/ND? Heard mixed things. Not sleeping SUCKS, How are you able to function? I&#8217;ve been there & I still only sleep 6 hrs these days, but its actually fine for me. Its when its below 6 that it messes with my head/life. Like last night (5 hrs) :grr: Also, Buspar is a Class B. Another woman on here & I both take it (its better than the alternative high anxiety). EWCM - :happydance: & SLEEP - :happydance::happydance:!!! Did you do EPO, gf juice &/or mucinex? Agnus cactus usually takes about 4 mos to work & is usually more about regulating cycles, but Idk what else was in your mix! Also, if you don&#8217;t like FS now, switch. You are very early into all this, so I would not be worrying about IVF yet, hun, you just started a 2-3 months ago, right? Just get thru the tests & give yourself time to TTC naturally for a bit (whilst making an appt w/new FS &#8211; can always cancel!). I think DH is the cat calling the kettle black if he has so many issues w/one silly test (girls are so much stronger! lol). :grr: on clinic!

OMM &#8211; Ugh, I hope it&#8217;s not PM!!! Could be cysts? I guess you will find out soon enough &#8211; good luck & let us know what happens&#8230; :thumbup::hugs:

Pebble &#8211; yes, IUI will start in Jan/Feb if we didn&#8217;t catch it in Nov. (1 cycle off &#8211; I need it!). I have never hosted & never want to bc I know how you get the crappy end of the stick!!!! :haha: I&#8217;m a bring-a-dish & wine kinda gal (but totally help). Sounds like you may become a convert now, too &#8211; lol. :happydance: on HSG results! As for FS, how about if you TTC while going to the FS? I&#8217;m not sure one ectopic would be enough to say &#8211; you need fertility treatments??? Two, yes, but one? I&#8217;m no expert, but I&#8217;d TTC whilst seeing FS & if you get BFP &#8211; great, see what happens, if not, just see what FS says &#8211; he/she will most likely do scan & run bloods (which is ALWAYS good at our age no matter what) & then they may say just do natural for 3-6 more months & if nothing, come back??? Depending on test results, too, of course&#8230; I see FF now says CD12 :thumbup: - any chance on that date? (it did that to me last month)

Smallhelen &#8211; Boo on :af:!!! :nope: I noticed something about your charts, if you don&#8217;t mind me stalking/commenting? On 3 out of the last 4 cycles you&#8217;ve had 9-day LP&#8217;s. Have you had Day 21 Prog tests done yet? That&#8217;s a pretty short LP, so was thinking maybe you have LP Defect, have you learned about this at all or gotten any indication of anything? I&#8217;d at the very least just get Day 21&#8217;s if you can (but in your case, it would be more like on Day 25 &#8211; DON&#8217;T let the Dr test you on CD21 if you O about CD18&#8230;). I&#8217;m not a Dr, but if it was LP defect, its usually an easy fix. Would just hate to see you TTC for several months if it was something pretty easy like this holding you up. :hugs:

Green - :hi: come back when you have time, hope it gets better for you!

La Berg &#8211; yay to Xmas magic around the house! Yes, 1 day before crosshairs is perfect. :spermy: supposed to last &#8220;up to&#8221; 5 days, but I think more realistically I give it 2-3, so you&#8217;re just fine & you want them in there ready & waiting before O. :thumbup: Hope DH is behaving better - if not, he&#8217;s got another virgin eye! :haha: never had the cream drink but anything with cream is divine&#8230;:cloud9:

Fro - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Not long hun!!! 

Asry &#8211; :hugs::hugs::hugs: you too!!!

:hi: to everyone else!!! Hope you are having a nice day!

AFM &#8211; The surgery was quite rough due to waking up in the middle of it & my blood thinners caused complications (even tho I stopped them 1 week prior as requested). My eye is still full of blood, but at least it is not swollen & puffed out with blood sacs like it was (ewwww! TMI!):haha:. Eye site is coming back, but still blurry, so my boss will pick me up before my Xmas party tomorrow bc they wouldn&#8217;t let me just cancel :haha:. They promised to feed me wine, so I said my arm hurts from the twisting! :winkwink: Well, in 2WW, so 2 tops. I did arrange the party, tho. I can&#8217;t wear make-up either, so that&#8217;s going to be interesting &#8211; Not! :growlmad: Anyway, very busy at work, plus the shopping, decorating, parties & I&#8217;m about to throw in the towel on the cards. :nope::shrug: Ef it, if peeps don&#8217;t understand w/the surgery & all, then they are off my list :thumbup:! 

As for TTC, I&#8217;m on 7DPO & guess WHAT? I O&#8217;d on CD17!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: All of my takes-4-months-to-work pills will be at 4 mos. this month, so vitex/agnus castus must be working? :dance: I usually O CD21 &#8211; as late as CD23, so this is super-early for me &#8211; yay! Have a great day ladies &#8211; will try to pop in as often as possible! Here's to some Xmas magic:xmas9::xmas6::xmas16::xmas12: :dust::dust::dust:

And :hugs: to everyone else & those having hard times 
:wine: for all! It&#8217;s been 1.5 weeks for me, so I miss it! :blush:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## nessaw

Kismet sorry ur feeling poorly.

Lils glad to have u back.gd news on the lp.

Moon i used to do opk but 
only once a day and others have told me to do it more once the line started to show.

Purps hope ur well and lovely lana too.

Pads lady h and dr h-hugs.

Small helen-another teacher-woop woop!

Afm just pootling along.trying to ignore ewcm from the wkend and not get too excited.playing this month by ear at the mo.having lots of xmas fun at school-13 days til xmas play!proper snowed in this morning-great fun getting to work.

Dash-hugs to u.

Lots of love to everyone-sorry if i've missed u.happy hump day.bring on the weekend.

Much love vx


----------



## dashka

Moon  sorry the crap with the OPKs  its so frustrating using those things isnt it?. But its a good thing you are on a break this month that will make it less stressful  Next cycle will be here before you know it  Hugs:hugs::hugs:

Kismet  sorry you are hating the clinic so far I found with my doc there one of the receptionists is nice and the other one is from hellmaybe the clinic is saying to come in on your cycle day 2 (start of cycle) because that way you can get a quicker appt??? I know when I make an appointment with mine (just follow up ) it takes weeks maybe more. So maybe this way you can get in quicker? The doctors work at the hospital I think in the afternoon (and docs do the cycle monitoring all morning) so there are probably only certain times that they can do afternoon appointments so it may take longer. Hope you get some answers soon. it really is so frustrating but glad you are starting steps to get answers None of this stuff is fun but we do what we can to get to the goal....:hugs::hugs:
And sorry to hear you are sick too.. its crazy whats been going around It will be 4 weeks for me on Sunday- almost all better  but at night get sore throat every night. Get well soon!:hugs:

Greenleaf  good luck with work. Must be soooo nerve wrecking!:hugs:

Small Helen In the past I usually tested with OPKs twice a day  at 10:30/11:00 and again at 6:00/6:30 I bring the test and a small disposable cup to work in a little bag and take it to the ladies room! Good luck!:hugs::thumbup:

Owl  so sorry that your RE IVF consult was cancelled !!:nope: Argh!! damn  I hope you can enjoy your holiday at least.. and hope next cycle is a normal one again. Starting monitoring in Jan sounds good though:thumbup::hugs:

Mirium  glad you are starting to think about IVF.:hugs: (As for the refundable tries you mentioned I dont think we have those in Canada. I have heard about that in the US. I may look into it but Im sure my sister would have known about it as she tried twice here before going to Czech Rep-plus I turn 41 in May :wacko:) Good luck hun  you are inspiring re: your exercising!!:thumbup::hugs:

Lils  missed you hun! :hugs:Glad your eyesight is returning.:thumbup: I cant imagine how terrible it has been for you I hope by Christmas you will see completely clearly so you can enjoy all the beauty around :cloud9:Enjoy your Christmas party  that is sweet of your boss to pick you up. Take care of yourself my Floridian mama.:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi  wrote in your journal  but sorry to hear you are sick again. :nope: These germs are crazy they lie dormant for awhile and then attack when you least expect it. Mine is almost a month now  it comes and goes and has morphed into so many things cold then flu then just sore throat and phlem TMI Get well soon hun!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Nessaw  glad to hear you are feeling a bit better hun.:hugs:

Pad -

Spoiler
yay for 18 weeks!!:cloud9::happydance:

Dr H -

Spoiler
just read your news in Dwrgi's journal - so glad your scan went well !!:cloud9::happydance:

Purps and BF - hope you are well... need to get to your journals soon! :hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed  I need to check up on some of your journals  work has been so busy so doing it slowly!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM  more in my journal  but had +OPK yesterday and I think this morning but think Im possibly ov today on CD15!! That is crazy for me as most months its CD11 Im sure its the post IVF meds but Ill take it. DH and I :sex: last night although we were both not in the mood :nope: (and with some guilt) but thats another story:wacko:. Not really thinking anything really for this month  but its worth a tryStarted temping this morning for the hell of it  will post link to this when I get a chance (just for you Lils....:winkwink:)


----------



## Greenleaf

More nerve wrecking situation for me. Hubby had a motorcycle accident yesterday night. Suffered some scraps and bruises and a cracked rib. Didn't sleep well all night. Kept waking up to check on him. And my BBT went off the chart this morning. Think maybe its due to the stress? Or is there some hope yet?

Sorry I don't have time to reply to each of your msgs but I'm still reading them. Work's been crazy here! :hugs: to all.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

Greenleaf I am so pleased that your hubby is ok... having a shock is great for pregnancy so maybe you can comfort him a little!!! your boy rate goes up though!

OWL good luck for conceiving on holiday I am sorry that your appt was cancelled. Sometimes things happen for a reason!

lils so pleased that you have a boss taxi to take you to the christmas party - you will go to the party!!! Don't worry about the makeup.. your big smile will be enough to blind them!!! Did you get to loose the eye patch yet? So pleased you got extra drugs!!!

Small helen - it sounds like there a heaps of OPK gurus here - I reckon do lots and do them often - twice per day.


Dash so pleased you have a day 15 positive and have DTD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping this is your month!!! As it is yours Moon - I've got a good feeling for you!!!!!!!!!!


Pad

Spoiler
mwah mwah from here.. its the size of a sweet potato now isn't it!!
:cloud9::cloud9:

Lady H

Spoiler
its definitley bump not bloat!!!!!!!!!!!! Very excited for you.. Did you find out if you were team pink or team blue?
Congrats mirium about the weigth loss - great news.. the more the weight off the more the baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Asry/Fro - big hugs for the next exciting few weeks!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

La berg - hoping that you will have a pink dust experience since you are having the luck of the shag a day before O!!:cloud9:

Maddy and as there is a lucky follicle there for you this month - I am on tenterhooks hearing about your tww ending!!!!:hugs:

Kismet sorry to hear that you aren't loving your clinic - can you swop? At least you can drive there... wink wink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::haha:

Neesaw - so pleased to hear that the bleeding has stopped... onward and upwards chick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler
scan yesterday can't load it as the picture is too big - or have I - who would know with the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HR 171 bpm wiggling like you wouldn't believe.. very very exciting and magical.....



SPOILER ALERT


----------



## Greenleaf

*drhouse* - but I'm already at the end of my tww. Will it still work? LOL!


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler


----------



## drhouse

green i'm liking your temperatures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Woweee! That is amazing Dr H! So happy for you! You will make a fab mother! Big :hugs:

Dash-glad you DTD, and hope there's some magic around for you too, lovely lady! Hope you get rid of that vile lurgy soon! :hugs:

Green-oh my, that sounds really nasty. Glad it wasn't any worse. I remember when I holidayed in KL there are motobikes EVERYWHERE. Hope he's on the mend. If I don't sleep well, my temps go completely catatonic too, although I hope it means good things! :thumbup:

Lils-you shall go to the ball!!! Yay! Hope you have a great party; I can just imagine you reclining on some posh sofa, propped up by cusions, with all these minions around you, feeding you the :wine::wine: Enjoy, lovely lady! :kiss:

Ness-send some snow over to us, please! Snow day!! :happydance: Snow Day!! :happydance: Did you DTD or did you just leave it, too early etc.? Whatever you decided, FX for youm lovely! :hugs:

Love to everybody not mentioned! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Dwrgi have been dtd since fri as it had been a whole month.we'll see.not opking on anything like that.

Green hope ur hubbie is ok.

Dr h-

love to all.x


----------



## pbl_ge

I feel like I'm falling behind again. Gack!!!!

Dr H, I am just so glad that you are here and giving us good news, because this thread really needs it! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Small, I echo what Lils said. Apparently its very difficult to get a sticky bean with a 9 day LP. Have you talked to your doc about it yet? 

Mirium-- :hugs: Hope youre feeling better these days. Do you have a nice holiday to look forward to?

Moonhope youre doing well. Youve got such an amazing positive attitude after the past few months! :thumbup: glad your holiday prep is going well. 

Maddyhow are you feeling? How are those tests going?? I think today is your first? 7 dpiui is pretty early, so I guess its either good news or no news. :thumbup: Sending you lots of :dust:!!!

Green, thats a nice looking temp spike! Sorry your work is still in limbo, and SUPER sorry to hear about your OH! :shock: Im glad hes okay-ish. Those things can be so dangerous! Take care of yourself and him!!!



La Bergere said:


> AFM - Been crazy at work. I've never known time to go past so quickly!
> Not really been thinking too much about the TTC thing. My hubby was getting worried that I am 'beating myself up' and that I needed to relax a little. Of course, saying relax to a woman is never a good idea, so once his eye was stitched up and we left A&E, I forgave him (Jokes!!):haha:

Heehee!!! :rofl: :haha: Love this. Its such a classic exchange around this whole TTC thing, isnt it! Sending :hugs: and :dust: 

Omm-thanks for your thoughts on the FS. I think were still wavering here. Has the :witch: showed up yet???? :hugs:

DashYay for a good O, well timed on the :sex:!!! Sending you lots of :dust: on the hopes that all the horrible IVF hormones shifted something for you!!!! Sorry it wasnt your most romantic encounter ever. :shy: 

Kismetnot getting the news on those tests is totally PANTS. (This is my new favorite word, thanks to you folks. People here just give me weird looks and I cant explain where I got it.) Regarding Tylenol PM, the sleepy-making ingredient is diphenhydramine, which is the same ingredient in Benedryl and lots of other OTC allergy pills. Its a GUARANTEED sleep inducer. I took it every night for about 4-5 years. When I was working on my doctorate I kind of forgot how to go to sleep. Thats the only way I can describe it. Suffice to say that I couldnt sleep for years without it. You can get it in pills all by itself, and it, too, is safe to take while pregnant. The only caveat is that its an antihistamine so it can dry up your CM. When I started to TTC, weaning myself off it was one of the first things I did, but Ive taken it every now and then when I really need a solid 8 hours of sleep. And sorry youre sick, too. BOO!!!

Butterfly, how do you shop for DE? (Or is it EDI remember WHAT it is, but not the proper acronym). Is it like shopping for sperm, or do you not have as much information? 

Nessaw are you TTC again, or taking some time off? :hugs: Hope youre doing okay. 

Lils, youve outdone yourself this time!!! :shock: :haha: I CANNOT BELIEVE you woke up during your surgery, but apparently its more common than many people realize. A friend of mine is involved in a research study on this. Heres the link:
https://depts.washington.edu/awaredb/
Not sure if thats exactly what you experienced, but it sounds like something out of a horror movie. Very traumatic. Has it been bothering you since??? Hope youre recovering well and are able to enjoy your nice holiday. Ill be drinking :wine: for you!

AFM, this month is definitely toast. :grr: We did not get in any good sex in the 36 hours between the HSG and the purported O, in part because I thought the EWCM was done, so I assumed I wasnt fertile, and because the HSG didnt exactly put me in the mood, if you know what Im saying. Im really pissed off about all this, as I definitely think my body is a bit different from the m/c, which Im hoping means that Im more fertile, but who bloody cares because I missed the whole damn thing anyway. I just want this stupid BS cycle to be over with already so that we can move on. :grr: If were REALLY lucky, then the next O will be right during the visit from the whole family, so well miss it too. :brat: It really makes me want to go the FS after all, so that I can make each of these months count. As Lils said, Id at least get the full round of blood tests done, which would be nice. Ive never had any of that. 

In the meantime, I teach my last class of the semester tonight happydance:). The bad news is that this means Im about to get buried in student papers. Its SO like this:
https://girlsguidetogradschool.blogspot.com/2011/03/grading-papers-play-some-bingo.html
Ill be failing about 5 students in my two classes this semester, which is a new record for me. These students have all earned their failing grades, mind you, but theyre of course all sending me emails right about now asking what they can possible do to pass. A little late, dont you think?!?! OH and I are also about to start installing about 500 ft2 of hardwood floors in our house. Its going to be a helluva weekend! At least it gives me something to think about instead of my wasted first month back on the TTC bandwagon.

Grumble grumble grumble :jo: :jo: :jo: 

Im sure Ive missed people. :hi: to Frolicky, Asry, Pad, Purps, Lana, Chicken, Tiger, HA, LadyH, and everyone else! Hope youre all doing okay. 

Much love!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Pbl am ntnp this month but keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle.x


----------



## onmymind17

pbl_ge said:


> Omm-thanks for your thoughts on the FS. I think were still wavering here. Has the :witch: showed up yet???? :hugs:

Well i say waver as much as you need, its very stressful to go to the FS, but when your ready to go you will be glad. The first meetings were the hardest, i was so stressed out, but after that i was like yeah ok, this can work, they can help. Honestly i was pretty much ok after i knew nothing was going to hurt when they did the IUI:haha:

Nope AF is just gone, i have no other symptoms of PM so i am not sure whats going on, the only thing i have had is a nasty headache for the past two weeks, i am just not sure if its from the hormones going nuts, or if its from our crazy weather. I will let you ladies know what the doctor says, when i go on saturday, i hate to say it but i do think its PM, the one weird thing is that i have taken many OPK's and i always had a good line, not positive until the time but the line was always there, now, nothing, its like i have no LH at all, so thats what is making me think that the factory has just shut down. I have to say though i keep having this thought that i am going to end up pg, and it will be one of those total surprises, like i figure menopause is here and i am done and that out pops an egg lol. The worst thing is that i always knew when to expect AF, i mean like to the day on the calendar, now i have no clue, heck i dont even know when or if i would ovulate, so weird.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow lils and pebble you both go to the top of the class for long posts :haha::haha:

Lils glad you are getting better hon :hugs::hugs:

Pebble dang for missing O :growlmad::growlmad:

OMM will be interesting to hear what the doc has to say :wacko:

DrH :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Green hope hubby is ok :nope:

Nessaw fingers crossed for a miracle :thumbup:

Maddy fingers crossed :flower: :dust:

Pebble you specify physical traits to find the egg donor and the clinic match you up. Not sure how much more info they give you though :shrug:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else, have a sore throat brewing so hoping it is not turning into a full blown cold :cold:


----------



## dashka

Greenleaf - so sorry to hear about your hubby... Hope he gets well soon!:hugs: And stress/lack of sleep definitely will affect your temp - but I hope in this case it isn't that.... See how you go tomorrow...:hugs::hugs:

Dr. H -

Spoiler
Yay again!! so happy for you :happydance: must be so magical to see that heartbeat :cloud9:

Pebble -Nice long post!:winkwink: sorry that you think this month is a no-go....:nope::hugs: Totally sucks! :hugs: I hope you your hard-wood flooring goes in nicely :winkwink: Are you doing it yourself?? Wow you are handy!:hugs: Hey if family comes next cycle - can you still try?? I only say this because MIL stays with us half the week -so we often have to 'try' with her in the other room - not the greatest thing I know:wacko: - but if you have to you have to....:hugs:

OnMyMind - I hope you get some answers soon - it must be frustrating.... I am still hoping for you :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Maddy - when do you test?:hugs::hugs:

Ness - fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Hugs to everyone I missed.....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - so I spoke too soon.... I don't think I ovulated yet because my temp didn't go up this morning....:grr: So today is CD16 and I don't think Bd'ing tonight is an option.... Think this month is another no-go... haven't BD'd since CD14. WHATEVER.


----------



## purplelou

Green, I am glad your dh isok!! What a horrible shock though!

Nessaw, fingers crossed for yOu Hun xxxx

Omm, yes keep us informed about what your doc thinks xxxx

Butterfly, hope you are not getting poorly! Xxx

Dwrgi, are you feeling better chick? I hope so! Xxxx

Asry and frols 


Spoiler
Not long ladies...let us know!

Ladyh


Spoiler
Smashing bump!

Pebble, hope the burying und work isn't too ad for you xxxx

DrH


Spoiler
Love your scan pic!!

Kismet, get well soon!

Lils omg! Your hospital experience sounds awful! Glad you are recovering!M

Pad


Spoiler
Happy 18 weeks! Xxx

Helen, I've heard x2 opts a day is good to catch that luteal surge, just on the most likely ov days xxx

Dashka, big loves Hun xxxxxx hope you are ok!

Huge hugs to everyone I'm missing xxxxx hope everyone is ok?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Is it time to roll out the whatever wagon??!!?am def on board.x


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies, I'm at work so very briefly - had 7dpiui bloodwork on Thursday. It was just a progesterone check, nothing else. All came back fine with a very healthy level. Next testing Monday for progesterone again.


----------



## pbl_ge

Btw, ladies, I'm playing a new game. I took FF's crosshairs off my chart. If you chart experts were to take a look, when would you guess O was?

Any takers?


----------



## BabyBean14

Pebble: I would say cd17?


----------



## FireBaby

I agree! Day 17 :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Yep I would say 17 to :D


----------



## Maddy40

Ditto all the other wise ladies - CD17.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh that is a tough one pebble, I would say either cd14 or 17 :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Pebble- :haha: I was planning on yelling about why FF didn't give you crosshairs :blush:. CD14 or CD17. CD14 looks better bc of fertile CM & it did technically create sustained temp shift of .4+. i would guess that 97.7ish would be your cover? But CD 17 looks good too... :shrug:

So, when does FF say it is & when did you BD last? Are you totally out, or is it just not the desired BD day? 

Yeah, my anesth experience was different - that one looks like general anesth where they wake up but don't look awake & can't really communicate that they are awake? I've heard some nightmarish stories about that too! :shock::nope: And there's a horror movie called "Awake" with Darth Vader before he became Darth (Haden Christianson?). I was just in twilight, so I woke up full-on whilst the numbing needle was puncturing my eyeball (I am guessing this since I felt it, although Dr says he was just poking my eye -I think he was trying to make it better saying that). I full-on yelled "Ahhh Needles are in my eye, needles are in my eye!!!" & remember the whole thing. Thankfully, was only about 30-45 secs before happy sleep commenced again...

So, I'm not sure how to say this, but if you are worried that you are too loud when family is over :shy:, you can always use the pillow-over-mouth method! :haha::blush: Or if bed's too squeaky, you may have to just get adventurous about where BDing shall take place? :winkwink: Could be fun...


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I'm so angry right now, I called the clinic today because I still hadn't received my appointment and they don't know anything about it. So I rang the GP and asked to speak to the practice manager, She said that it says on my file that they will refer me once DH gets his results back. I told her that wasn't what I was told or DH but they are refusing to do the referral until after he gets his results. I don't understand why I have to wait my referral isn't on the condition of his results so why wait. So angry right now. Sorry for rant.


----------



## LilSluz

Helen &#8211; I&#8217;d say do it 2x/day near O no matter what OPK you are using, but it does help to know the brand. I think some brands require 4 hrs w/o peeing (which I only recently found out which is probs why I never get +OPKs!). Thanks to Kismet, I now know that CB Digi is one of those OPKs & you can, in fact, use FMU :saywhat:. I guess I don&#8217;t read instructions so well :blush: (now that I&#8217;ve been doing digi 1 yr now. :wacko:). Also, some info for you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteal_phase


Kismet &#8211; oh no, allergic to Tyl?! Let me know what you find out w/Valerian root bc I have it, but have barely taken it bc I thought I read somewhere that it was questionable, etc. :thumbup: Oh no, you caught the creeping crud?! Feel better soon :flower:

Ness &#8211; aw, putting on the Xmas play must be so fun! And funny. And nerve wrecking all in one! :haha: Enjoy &#8211;

Dashka &#8211; So glad your biopsy went somewhat OK & glad to hear that most biopsies are benign :thumbup:. I hope you, DH & AD get lots of :sleep: & :coffee: this weekend, hun. You guys need a break!!! :happydance: for chart! You didn&#8217;t have to attach it, I was kidding&#8230;sorta.:winkwink: And O&#8217;ing CD16?! :saywhat: That's great! What is going on around here? Wow!!! We are in role reversal this cycle :haha:. Hoping that means it&#8217;s a special slow-roasted Xmas eggy so lots of Xmas magical fairy :dust: coming your way! Btw, BD on CD14 & it looks like you O&#8217;d in CD16, is good! :thumbup: I&#8217;m in the same situation myself &#8211; BD CD15 & O&#8217;d CD17, so FX! :flower::hugs:


Green &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about DH &#8211; I hope he heals very quickly & very soon! I saw you threw out the temp. How high stress affects BBT is tough as some say it lowers temps & some say it elevates. But if you were waking up all night, I&#8217;d throw out the temp too, unfortunately, due to the sleep deprivation (must have >4hrs straight). But, hey, if you are preggers, no matter what your temps are, you&#8217;ll get that BFP. :thumbup:

DrH &#8211;

Spoiler
Oh, wow &#8211; both hb & scan &#8211; how wonderful!!! You must be ecstatic! So, no twins, I take it? (I&#8217;m a quick one, huh :blush::haha:) Whew &#8211; you lucked out on that one dear lady! :thumbup: Such great news, I&#8217;m so happy for you :cloud9:

Dwrgi &#8211; ahhh, if only it went that way! (cute, only-wearing-a-sheet minions, that is) :haha:. I hope you are feeling & doing better today, lovely lady? How&#8217;s that sinusitis/cold? Ugh, I know how much that sucks, so I am just really glad you are now on drugs for it. Hopefully will clear up soon. When do you get out of school permanently? TGIFF to you dear & big :hugs:

Pebble &#8211; already covered you, but I did love that Bingo card! And if the students failed, well, that&#8217;s their own fault. If they don&#8217;t get the notion of hard work & studying hard by grad school, then hey, their prob&#8230; :nope:

OMM &#8211; let us know what happens! Moon & I don&#8217;t get +OPKs too often either, but we still O &#8211; are you taking temps? Perhaps maybe you should start, if not? Your temps can say a lot&#8230; :thumbup: +OPks aren&#8217;t even a guarantee that you will O, as many people can get +OPKs til the cows come home, but never actually O. Only temp shift, u/s &/or CD21 (or whatever day) bloods can confirm O. :shrug: GL at Dr&#8217;s :flower:

BF &#8211; Hope that is not the nasty cold that is going around?! :growlmad: :flower:. When I was inquiring about DE, they even sent me a database link where I could search through the specs of my donor & pick her by her pic. I never actually looked in it as I was just curious about a few options, but maybe you will get the same? :thumbup: :hugs:

Purps &#8211; Thanks hun :flower::hugs:

Spoiler
Oh those pics of Lana are precious as can be!!! Soooo adorable! :cloud9:

Maddy &#8211; GL hun :flower::dust:


AFM &#8211; Company party went well &#8211; ate wayyy too much as it was family-style Italian (yummm). I have been feeling very off this week & I can&#8217;t wait to exercise again. Actually, I can&#8217;t BELIEVE I just frkn said that? :saywhat::haha: But also been sooooo tired :sleep: so probs my body is still recuperating (but I have no sick time :growlmad: - had to borrow sick leave just for the surgery). :nope: So, it&#8217;s tough sh!t, work sick or don&#8217;t get paid. :grr: I shall :sleep: this wknd in between Xmas shopping, wrapping, decorating & I think the cards are now out the window. :nope: Oh well, nobody will die if I don&#8217;t send Xmas cards this year, right? :shrug: 

So, over TG I had a convo w/my SIL&#8217;s BF. I knew part of her story, but not the deets. Anyway, she tried for 5 years TTC. She went thru 5 IVF&#8217;s & 1 mc &#8211; no baby. She also had Factor V Leiden. She finally gave up but continued her acupuncture for well-being. She got a sticky BFP 1-2 yrs after giving up - on Xmas day when she was 39. She does swear by the acupuncture, just FYI&#8230; She ended up having to inject Lovenox her entire pregnancy but had a healthy baby boy who is now 3. Just a happy story I thought I&#8217;d share with everyone. :thumbup: 

:dust:, :hugs: & :wine: to all & TGIFF!!!!


----------



## Mirium

Chicken - I am so sorry!! Arghh...the things we have to go through! On my end, I was at the hospital - chasing down my medical records yesterday and today because I am trying to figure out why I was not given antibiotics after having a bad infection after miscarriage. Long story that I will post about later.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - Sorry, we cross-posted... Are you serious??? :saywhat: WTF is wrong with people?! :grr::grr::grr: i'm so sorry! Can you talk directly to GP who said she already put it in? Oh FFS!!! When does DH get results worst-case scenario? :hugs:

Mirium - GL chasing down those records :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Chicken we had something similar.stick to ur guns and don't take no for an answer.x


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - I've taken Vitex 4 mos & I don't get the Big D unless I eat something wrong, etc. I usually have the opposite prob. I'll leave this one up to the medical peeps!


----------



## smallhelen

Thanks for all the OPK advice, ladies - and for the link, LilSluz (I am currently trying to extend my LP using vit B6, but will be making a doctor's appointment in the New Year if it doesn't work). Only at 6DPO at the moment, so waiting a few days before starting to do the OPKs. Let's see how things go this month. :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken, I'm so sorry the clinic is jerking you around! :grr: I hope you figure out a way to get them to cooperate. Do we need to rally on your behalf? Can't you just picture a bunch of hormonal, ticked off, elder, TTC women storming the office saying, YOU SHALL LET CHICKEN PASS!!!!! :jo: :jo: :jo: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

Hope it gets worked out soon. :hugs:

Kismet, perhaps you should stop one supplement at a time and see if it helps? Start with the least important, of course. I also find that adding in yogurt or some other form of probiotic can really help tummy issues. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!

And thanks for playing my FF game, ladies! FF is quite certain I o'ed on the 12th, and since I haven't seen a drop of EWCM since, I'm inclined to think it's right. Grumble. But, my temps do take off on the 17th, and we actually would have had great timing for that day. But I doubt it. :nope: Now I guess I get the play the I Wonder When the Heck AF Will Arrive game! :wacko:

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## padbrat

hey all!

Just wanted to drop in and say hello!:flower:

Gotta say Lils... liking your chart chick... having said that I am a FF dufus as you well know!!:winkwink:

Dwrgi urghhh sinusitis is the pits! I am a fellow sufferer... I swear by sudafed max and otrivine! Only things that work for me.:hugs:

Butterfly are you also struck down with the lurgy? Get well soon x:hugs:

Chicken.. it is so frustrating.... I had to have a literal temper tantrum in my GP's office to get what I wanted! It worked though....:growlmad:

Green so sorry to hear about the accident. Wish your OH a speedy recovery x:hugs:

Kis... am a dufus... however, I never experienced any issues with supplements... but I didn't take the ones you are on.:shrug:

Nee hope you are healing ... I know how traumatic what you have experienced is, as do many of us here sadly x:hugs:

DrH 

Spoiler
Just wanted to say how delighted I am for you! Seeing that HB is the most amazing thing! Long may it continue!

LadyH

Spoiler
Hope you are sailing along! Can't be too long until the 20 wk scan?
Purps! 

Spoiler
Hey Mum! Baby Lana is gorgeous... I bet you can't stop looking at her!

Pbl... urghhh I hate that waiting game... don't play it... it isn't fun... jump on the whatever wagon with Nee I say!:haha:

Hey to all the lovely 35+ TTC'ers... Mirium, Moon, Tiger, Twinkle and all you other lovely ladies xxx:kiss:


----------



## Mirium

Spoiler
Ladies, what the heck. I got a BFP. It's approx. 15dpo and I have been doing jumping jacks and working out hard in group classes up until yesterday. I had a BFN at about 11dpo. I was having pain tonight and I was about to put a hot water bottle on my belly and I thought - let me just rule out pregnancy although it won't be that at all. I have not been taking vitamins, nothing and was very stressed out up until today when I got a hopeful response from a tubal surgeon that I contacted through his website... :). See his answer to my question below. I was thinking that my tubes are probably toast due to only 100 mg antibiotics given in IV after infection after miscarriage and none to go home. I made 2 trips to hospital recently to get medical records as a result. I am scared that the BFP will be gone soon since I had 2 miscarriages before however I took progesterone, baby aspirin and steroid - dexamethasone that was prescribed for me. Have a good weekend guys.

Surgeon's response to my inquiry:

Dr. Berger says:
December 7, 2012 at 7:57 am
Mirium &#8211; If your laparoscopy showed that the fimbriae were healthy, then you do not have to be worried about damage to the tubal cilia.

Mirium says:
December 6, 2012 at 9:34 pm
Hello,

I had a bad infection after miscarriage (retained products) and was not given antibiotics after emergency D&C. Uterine tissue taken 4 days after D&C for testing for mycoplasma, by other doctor was sent back with results &#8216;media overgrown with bacteria&#8217;. Still, connection was not made that I need antibiotics and I did not take antibiotics until months later. My tubes are open per HSG however I never got pregnant again approx. 15 months later. I am worried about damage to cilia in tubes. A laparoscopy found that the fimbriae looks fine. I am almost 39. Is there any way to diagnose condition of cilia and to correct. Would any kind of tubal surgery help what I have described? Thank you.

:dust: :dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## pbl_ge

Mirium

Spoiler
:shock: That's amazing! Get thee to the doctor and take good care of that little bean!!!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that it's a sticky one!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Maddy40

Mirium, where do you go from here after the Doctor's opinion? Hugs to you.

Kismet, no idea about what causes the squirts, but I get them from the extra folate tablet I take. The multivitamin containing folate is fine, but I also take an additional folate supplement as the multi doesn't contain enough. On the days I remember the extra tab, it's very messy!

Chicken, no words to say about your clinic except GRRRRRR.

Pble I'm in the TWW too. Hate hate hate it. Feeling very bloated and PMS-ish. Guess I'll get a hint tomorrow as 11dpiui progesterone test. I'm thinking it will show progesterone is falling & I'm out for the month...sigh.


----------



## purplelou

Miriam


Spoiler
Lovely news chick! Get yourself to the docs !! And dont worry too much about the vitamins etc... The little embryo doesn't actually take anything from you until the placenta is formed, so it won't matter at all

Big hugs


Hey lovely ladies,
Hope everyone is well?
Popping by with a ton of :hugs: and :kiss: for you all xxxx
I am quietly stalking and sending lots of baby :dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## drhouse

Hi. Wow Miriam so stoked for you! Congrats! Woo hoo! Big hugs to all the lovely ladies!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mirium


Spoiler
Wow that is awesome news after all you have been through. I will keep everything crossed for a sticky bean :yipee::wohoo: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Mirium

Spoiler
third time lucky Hun, so so happy for you. Stick Beany stick!
:happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just a very quick one thanks for your words of support I do really appreciate it. The thought of you all storming into the clinic and demanding I was seen made me laugh out loud (DH also thought that was funny) I'm feeling much better and DH is trying to move some things around at work so he can go and get his tests done on Friday so we should have our results back by Christmas so hopefully get an appointment for me in the new year. In the meantime we have agreed to do everything we can to get our BFP this month. We both finish work next week for christmas and are off for 2 weeks which hopefully will land just right for lots of BD. We are on our own all over christmas so no interruptions. If so I will be testing on new years eve. Thanks again.

Mirium keeping my fingers crossed for you honey XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

On a totally unrelated note, FF now thinks I o'ed on cd9. :saywhat: I thought some of you would find this mildly amusing, as I do. :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## nessaw

Mirium-


----------



## purplelou

Pebble...maybe FF is feeling poorly? lol!

Chicken.. Fingers crossed for you lovely xxxx


----------



## moondust7

Mirium,


Spoiler
Oh I'm so happy for you!!! Don't worry at all about the vitamins or exercise. Prayers for a sticky bean!

Ladies, hope you're all having a great weekend! - will catch up with a proper post later (tomorrow probably).


----------



## Dwrgi

Mirium said:


> Spoiler
> Ladies, what the heck. I got a BFP. It's approx. 15dpo and I have been doing jumping jacks and working out hard in group classes up until yesterday. I had a BFN at about 11dpo. I was having pain tonight and I was about to put a hot water bottle on my belly and I thought - let me just rule out pregnancy although it won't be that at all. I have not been taking vitamins, nothing and was very stressed out up until today when I got a hopeful response from a tubal surgeon that I contacted through his website... :). See his answer to my question below. I was thinking that my tubes are probably toast due to only 100 mg antibiotics given in IV after infection after miscarriage and none to go home. I made 2 trips to hospital recently to get medical records as a result. I am scared that the BFP will be gone soon since I had 2 miscarriages before however I took progesterone, baby aspirin and steroid - dexamethasone that was prescribed for me. Have a good weekend guys.
> 
> Surgeon's response to my inquiry:
> 
> Dr. Berger says:
> December 7, 2012 at 7:57 am
> Mirium  If your laparoscopy showed that the fimbriae were healthy, then you do not have to be worried about damage to the tubal cilia.
> 
> Mirium says:
> December 6, 2012 at 9:34 pm
> Hello,
> 
> I had a bad infection after miscarriage (retained products) and was not given antibiotics after emergency D&C. Uterine tissue taken 4 days after D&C for testing for mycoplasma, by other doctor was sent back with results media overgrown with bacteria. Still, connection was not made that I need antibiotics and I did not take antibiotics until months later. My tubes are open per HSG however I never got pregnant again approx. 15 months later. I am worried about damage to cilia in tubes. A laparoscopy found that the fimbriae looks fine. I am almost 39. Is there any way to diagnose condition of cilia and to correct. Would any kind of tubal surgery help what I have described? Thank you.
> 
> :dust: :dust: to all of you ladies!



Spoiler
That is absolutely wonderful news. I am so thrilled for you! Good luck for a hale and hearty 9 months! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, your thoughts please. DH is going for his SA on Friday at 10.30. They have said to BD 2-5 days before the same is taken. We have BD today and I was think we should BD on Wednesday evening (Due to work shifts there is no chance on Monday or Tuesday) DH is worried it is to soon before the test and obviously doesn't want it to effect the results. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies, your thoughts please. DH is going for his SA on Friday at 10.30. They have said to BD 2-5 days before the same is taken. We have BD today and I was think we should BD on Wednesday evening (Due to work shifts there is no chance on Monday or Tuesday) DH is worried it is to soon before the test and obviously doesn't want it to effect the results. What do you guys think?

Personally, if there is a potential issue with a low sperm count, he is better off leaving a full 48 hours between the two ejacs. So, could you have a bit of fun first thing on Wednesday morning?! 

That would be my advice!

And, I soooo get your frustration with your docs. It sounds ALL TOO FAMILIAR. The only way round it is to go private, but we're not all Victoria Beckham, so it's a matter of pestering them (NHS, not the Becks :winkwink:) constantly. 

Good luck!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Unfortunately Wednesday morning is out too, I have to leave home at 6am.


----------



## Butterfly67

chickenchaser said:


> Unfortunately Wednesday morning is out too, I have to leave home at 6am.

Can he ahem take care of himself? :winkwink: I agree with Dwrgi you should really leave at least 48 hours :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

ItS 72 hours here cc i would wait as its such an impt test. My hubby's sa was greater than 200. Now I know that we should bd everyday around o not every second which greatly assisted in the bfp


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks ladies I think I will let him off, Is enough that we BD today x2


----------



## Butterfly67

chickenchaser said:


> Thanks ladies I think I will let him off, Is enough that we BD today x2

chicken it doesn't really matter how many times it is just about the last time the pipes were cleaned out. If they say 2-5 then that should be OK but everything I have seen advises 2-3 as the optimum (otherwise the swimmers are getting old) - including when my 'donor' goes to give his sample for the IVF. Like DrH says the test is important and you want accurate results so just get him to clear the pipes himself on Tuesday night or Wednesday morning :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Chicken  I am sorry about the appointment delay again  crazy how much time they waste of our precious time! Good luck hun ..oh just read your follow up post  sounds like a great plan! I also agree with BF  get your DH to clean out the pipes doesnt matter how its done  but will be important to get the best sample (3-4 days max).:thumbup:

Lils  sorry to hear you cant take any more sick days...:nope: that sucks! Very nice story with the SIL.... hope you get some energy back soon.... you have been through so much...:hugs: And who cares about the xmas cards  I didnt do any last year so f%ck it.... but this year decided to do... Just take care of yourself.:hugs::kiss:

Kismet  re: your question about diarrhea Ive never heard of those supplements causing that.... but the RE did mention that if one has diarrhea in your TWW or close to period time that it 'could' have something to do with endo.... As the endo can affect different places in different people  some people it affects their joints, some their bowels... but do you find it has only started this cycle? (if it's not happening every cycle around the same time then I wouldn't worry about it) Good luck to you  its probably just a fluke.... Yes definitely take some good probiotic capsules every day to help.:thumbup::hugs:

Mirium 

Spoiler
Yay  that is great news :happydance:and I hope the doc can confirm that all is okay and praying for a sticky bean for you....:thumbup:

Maddy  praying that you get some good news too....:hugs:

Pebble  say what??? Why does FF keep changing its mind??? Good luck hun and Im glad you have a great sense of humour...:thumbup::hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed.....:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

I have been thinking about this for a few days.... I am just so tired of thinking of TTC that i need to stop -stop thinking about it until my follow up app't with the RE on Dec 20th.... I need to take a break from BnB too - so I may not be on here much or have to slowly wean myself off.... it's just a painful reminder when I'm on here and as much as I love you ladies and love the friendships that I've made -in this forum it's just really hard for me right now and I just need a break.

I have been so grumpy this past week and I don't like this side of me.

Hope you can understand .... thank you for all your support :hugs:and wishing you all the best for Christmas miracles....:dust::dust::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Greenleaf

drhouse said:


> green i'm liking your temperatures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was liking my temperatures too until yesterday and this morning. Tested on Saturday and got a BFN and then temp dropped but still no signs of AF. According to FF, I'm 3 days late. Not sure what's going on :( Now sitting here waiting for the witch to show...


----------



## Mirium

Dashka - I totally understand because you have been through so much. I felt like I was going through the wringer too and I started to do some soul searching last week, including reflecting on all the things that will make me happy and mind pacification, more or less affirming to myself that everything will be okay regardless and I am trying to continue to do that. I absolutely hope that you can have a happy ending! Big, big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you and try to fill your time with things that you love dear...:hugs: :hugs:

Dwrgi - Big, big :hugs: :hugs: to you. :thumbup: for the positive attitude.

Pebble - FF is struggling with your chart... :) Is it that you missed the OPK surge and therefore unsure of when you ovulated too? Hope you caught the eggy.

Lils - I hope that you're regaining your sight and also that you caught the eggy!

Maddy - I just have to hope that the doc was right and based on what I posted in the spoiler, he might be, unless ectopic is involved - god forbid...hope that makes sense. I hope you're not out for the month!!

Greenleaf - Sorry about the BFN. Big, big :hugs: :hugs: to you.


Spoiler
Thanks ladies. I will do another test tomorrow and see what it says and go from there...sigh...no fun.


----------



## Greenleaf

Dear ladies,

Thank you for all the well wishes and concerns for hubby. He's in a lot of pain especially when he tries to lie down and get up from bed. I suspect he has more than just a fractured rib. I can't even touch his shoulder and neck. Could it be a fractured shoulder blade? To make it worse, he had to go for tooth implant yesterday and seeing how the dentist tried to hammer the screw into the jaw at the same side of his injured shoulder made me cringe. Even the anesthetic was not enough to numb the pain.

AFM, my temp dropped yesterday and this morning but still no signs of AF. I tested on Saturday but was BFN. And my spotting this month is rather weird. It's very light compared to other months and no gunky reddish brown discharge (sorry tmi). Spotting stopped yesterday and from past experience, AF should arrive the next day (which is today). So here I sit waiting for the witch to come but I don't have any cramps like I used to have b4 AF. If FF is correct, I'm 3 days late. But with the temp drop, BFN and no AF, it's a bit worrying. Is something wrong with me??! Should I even be testing again?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Greenleaf

Kismet said:


> Green: :hug: I'm so sorry for what DH is going through! That sounds just awful. :hugs: Has he had enough X-rays or whatever is needed to make sure nothing else is broken? As for your chat, I'd say wait another day or two and if AF still hasn't shown, test again. It could just be the stress of what your DH is going though has messed with your cycle a bit. :hugs:

They did a chest and hand x-ray. Fractured 4th rib, fingers okay. But will the chest x-ray be able to pick up a fractured shoulder blade (aka scapula)? Or does the x-ray had to be taken from the back? 

No need to wait. The wicked witch just showed :( Guess there will be no more baby making for 2-3 months until DH stops falling to pieces every time I touch him. He's so fragile now I'm afraid of hurting him. To see him in so much pain scares me especially when he is someone with high pain tolerance.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

I'm going to have to come back & catch up later, but for now...


Spoiler
I got my :bfp: this morning! A pretty good line, too, not just faint (& its the wondfo's so no evap lines on those). I'm scared shitless. :cry: Maybe #5 will be lucky for me - maybe, please God? At any rate, I am not celebrating yet because if I'm going to lose it, it will probably be quite early, so let's wait for some blood work before getting any kind of happy... Could use some magic Xmas sticky :dust: in the meantime... :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

LILS

Spoiler
OMG OMG. I am so Happy for you... I get the wait and see but girlfriend that is very exciting news.... crossing fingers for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Green - scapulas are tricky. They usually need CT and he needs to be examined from head to toe again including checking for spinal tenderness over the cervical and thoracic spine and over the scapula. If he is really sore its definitely worth having him checked out again...


----------



## drhouse

Kismet I hope you diarrhoea is settling!!!

Chicken I hope you appts are all sorted.

Dash - hugs hugs hugs as you are having a tough time and we understand the need for some head space. TTC does suck.... We are all hear for you when ever when need you. 

Maddie still crossing fingers and toes for you!!!!! Woo hoooo for the end of the TWW!!

Pebble good luck for the FF finally deciding that you have Oed and giving you back your cross hairs!! May this be your month!


----------



## padbrat

Just popping by...

Dash... completely understandable... I needed periods of MIA for sanity too xxx:hugs:

Mirium

Spoiler
massive congrats chick! get to the Drs chick! Here is hoping for a great 9 months!
:thumbup:

Lils

Spoiler
my lovely! I am so chuffed for you! Sending lots of stickiness to you!! Wahoooo!!:happydance:
DrH G'day!

Spoiler
How is your lil one doing?
:flower:

hey everyone else!


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils-

Spoiler
This is truly wonderful news! Am so delighted for you! I know you are being understandably cautious, but for now, a LITTLE :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas8::xmas8::xmas10::xmas10: for you! Brilliant, brilliant news!!!

Love to everybody!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lils 


Spoiler
OMG I had an audible intake of breath as I read your news. Am so thrilled for you hon you really really deserve a sticky bean so I am keeping everything crossed for you. Made my day :cry: :hugs::hugs: :yipee::wohoo::yipee:

:happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Just a quick chime in:

BF - I am hoping for you!! 1 month 1 day to go!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Lil & Miriam - :hug:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Spoiler
STICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Lils

Spoiler
OMG!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

DrH, Thanks, but there's not the slightest chance this is my month. I had an HSG the day after FF thinks I O'ed, so no hope there. I don't think that date is right, but only time will day what O date was real. I REALLY want the stupid :witch: to show so that I can try again, because this month was a bs non-starter!!!

Dash - :hugs: Needing a break makes total sense. We'll miss if you go, but we'll totally understand. 

Green- :hugs: for AF. Hope DH can muster some energy a couple times a month. Perhaps tell him it's physical therapy? :haha: 

I LOVE that we finally have some good news here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi to the rest...I am stalking! It's been a bit stressful and I don't get on the computer much. I do get on my phone but don't really like posting long messages from it. Lots of love & support to you all!! You are all in my prayers/thoughts/baby vibes & I am begging the universe for lots of miracle babies!! xoxo


----------



## BabyBean14

Lils:


Spoiler
Fantastic news! :hugs: Sending trucks filled with extra sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Mirium

Lils


Spoiler
Yay!!!! Great news - stick bean stick!!!!


----------



## owl35

Lils

Spoiler
OMG! OMG! That is wonderful news!!! I am so happy for you! Lot's and lots of sticky vibes! :hugs:

Dash- I totally understand. I need my fair share of MIA once in a while too, when I feel like TTC is taking over my life - sometimes we just need to stay away to not have to think about it constantly. 

AFM - think I'm back on track. Had positive OPK on cd13. A little worried about my RE. He's been out sick and nurse told me he won't come back until next year. Strange. She said we should meet with different RE for IVF consult... Hmm. Almost sound like he might not come back at all... Anyway, we got an appointment tomorrow so we'll see if I might be back on track for Jan/Feb IVF.
I will be MIA for a couple weeks now too. Going on vacation for 2 weeks to Germany to visit my family. Will also make a 2 day stop in London. Super excited! :happydance:

Big hugs to all lovely ladies! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Lils

Spoiler
- OMG - I am so happy for you girl.... :happydance::happydance::hugs:I know you want to be cautious -so I am praying for you that it's a sticky one.... Funny I said I needed a break from here - and then you go get a BFP!! Something was telling me to check on you today -because your chart looked so good .....:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Just a quick chime in:
> 
> BF - I am hoping for you!! 1 month 1 day to go!! :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks fro :happydance::hugs: and only 10 days to go for you :yipee: :coffee::haha:

Owl good luck and have a lovely break :thumbup:

Dashka, that will teach you to attempt to go MIA :haha::hugs:

So last time we had good news (which now seems like eons ago!) didn't it come in 3's (or maybe 4's?) :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Lils

Spoiler
wonderful news.stick stick stick.xxx

dash-understand mia.hope u don't stay away too long.

Afm-need a slap with the silly stick for too much symptom spotting.the ewcm of this cycle-if it is one-came the same day as my pg cycle.we bedded the same day before and now i keep comparing.i started getting sore boobs the fri the second wk after ewcm and to follow the same wd be this fri.do u see how obsessed i have become.keep trying to put it out of my mind but its not working.slap me!slap me hard!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## purplelou

Lils


Spoiler
That is wonderful and fabulous news!! I can understand caution, so I'll just do a little :happydance: in the corner over here and meantime send you a ton of sticky sticky :dust:

Massive loves xxx

Ness.. No slaps, it's ok to have hope!! And who knows, I have heard lots on here about people being super fertile after mc! I'll keep everything crossed for you! 

And butterfly ...you are right, the good news here has usually happened in groups, so I am hoping for a Christmas plague of pregnancies for everyone here!!

Huge big smoochie loves to everyone!


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium  Great news what the surgeon said about the tubes! And

Spoiler
Awesome news!!!! :bfp: :happydance::dance::yipee:. Im so glad your mind is put at rest now also about the tubes. Instead of working out hard for an hour, can you just power-walk 1.5 - 2 mi (about 30-40 mins)? That way you will still get in the exercise to keep yourself healthy, but very low impact & not til you are panting :thumbup:. Dr said 30mins low impact totally fine. I'm in the same boat as you are, so I know you are being cautious, but so glad you are also on all the drugs!!! We'll hang in there together... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Mirium -

Spoiler
holy crap! OMG! I totally missed your awesome news!!! That's fantastic! I'm so happy for you chick! Massive congrats! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Just another quick post:

Dash - totally understand. Enjoy your holidays, destress, and take a nice deep breath. Lots of love to you.

Lis - LOL I loved the yam/sweet potato video!! I always wondered what "wild yam" was!!!! And:

Spoiler
Oh I am SO so happy for you!!!!! It's your turn for a sticky bean!!! Understand the cautiousness... FX that everything goes really well for a H&H 9 months!!
 
Hi Pad (great to see you!!) and the other ladies here. Will try to post more later!


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka &#8211; Oh darlin&#8217; :hugs::cry:. You take all the time you need. I was supposed to take a break myself over the holidays. It&#8217;s really, truly the perfect time to take a break if ever there was one. I know it&#8217;s going to be hard as you are so used to TTC & coming on BNB, but you go & just enjoy the holidays, have some fun w/DH & AD & try to get back to being Dashka. It can get difficult on BNB with bad news, with good news & with all of the various stats out there &#8211; especially when you are LTTC. It sounds like you have had a very rough week last week & are struggling now, so all I want is for you to be happy & healthy for a while & concentrate in you when not in IVF-mode. We are all here for you whenever you need us!!! :hugs::kiss::friends::flower: :hugs::kiss::friends::flower:


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> OMM  let us know what happens! Moon & I dont get +OPKs too often either, but we still O  are you taking temps? Perhaps maybe you should start, if not? Your temps can say a lot :thumbup: +OPks arent even a guarantee that you will O, as many people can get +OPKs til the cows come home, but never actually O. Only temp shift, u/s &/or CD21 (or whatever day) bloods can confirm O. :shrug: GL at Drs :flower:

Hi ladies, ok so i went to see my OB Saturday, he is doing blood work, including a blood pregnancy test, i have to go tomorrow and have an u/s done, even he said it was strange that all of a sudden my cycles stopped. The really weird thing is my cervix is closed, like slammed shut closed, and it should be open now. He thinks it could maybe be a cyst that is making my body think its pregnant, thats why i have the closed cervix and no AF. LilSluz, i have checked my temps, odd thing with them is they are REALLY low. Normally i would be about 97.18 when AF was going to show, and about 97.58 after i ovulated, well lately my temps have been 96.35, or somewhere around there, now i know it got colder outside, but still i have never been that low. So tomorrow i have the u/s and will get the results from the b/w. I will let you ladies know whats going on as soon as i know. Now if i could just get rid of these stupid headaches, and nausea, i think its a catch 22, i get the bad headache and take meds, and then the meds are making me nauseous, one thing that is weird though, even if i dont have the nausea, i have absolutly no appetite, maybe its the stress, i of course am thinking the worst and scared that it could be the big C, stupid i know, but until they tell me its Menopause, or a cyst, i wont be able to relax.


----------



## LilSluz

Whew &#8211; crazy Monday so far, finally all caught up&#8230;

BF &#8211; Awww :hugs::cry:. So, how did the remaining tests go? Only 1 month left?! :happydance::dance: It will fly by! And yes, good point - usually there will be a good cluster of 3-4 BFP&#8217;s at a time, so hoping for many more!!! :dance:

Dwrgi &#8211; Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You were right! :thumbup: I have my eye on you, too, lady!!! :friends: :dust: Not the bloody one, the good one! :winkwink::haha: How are you doing lovely lady?

Dashka - :hugs::hugs::hugs: You also said something early on! :thumbup: Sorry that MIA session was only a few hours! :shrug::nope: (I did that on purpose) :haha: I will still be stalking your chart while you are gone, unless you are stopping charting too? We&#8217;ll be in touch on FB, don&#8217;t you worry about coming on here, K? :hugs::kiss::friends: 

Purps &#8211; Good idea :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pebble &#8211; I can see CD12 as some people get an immediate dip & it may be taking your history into account (2-3DPO dips you get). But CD9??? :saywhat: Is it because you took out the CD12 CM? (charting geek alert :blush: - I remember it, so you can't slip that one by! :haha:). Let&#8217;s keep FX you&#8217;ll get a nice surprise!!! :thumbup:

Pad -

Spoiler
Well, you were right about the chart! See, you&#8217;re not a FF dufus at all! :winkwink::thumbup::haha: Thank you for the well-wishes. We&#8217;ll see. Only 10 more days for gender scan, chick! :happydance:


Maddy &#8211; so you are getting a progesterone test tomorrow & that&#8217;s how they tell? Do they do betas there, too? FX!!!! :flower:

Kismet &#8211; not so ludicrous, actually. So many &#8220;advanced&#8221; parents I know didn&#8217;t have a clue what to do with their baby because they&#8217;ve never been exposed to a little sister or brother or had best friends who had kids. :shrug: But, how else would you get exposure, you know? Glad you got to do it & liked it :thumbup: 

Chicken &#8211; I&#8217;m so glad you are feeling better & DH is moving the heavens to get his test done. :thumbup: It&#8217;s good to know he reads BNB. Now I won&#8217;t say anything bad about him &#8211; anymore :haha: (to Chicken&#8217;s DH: j/k!) :winkwink: About :spermy: - how about Tues night? Its&#8217; 48-72hrs here, as well.

Green &#8211; Grrr :grr: on :witch:!!! I&#8217;m so sorry, hun. :nope: You take care of yourself & your DH, poor thing! DrH is the best one to listen to, here! My one thought was only based off of my experience &#8211; of nerve entrapment or injury. Many of the nerves that come out of the neck cross under the scapula. If you notice the scapula start winging out from his back &#8211; will look totally diff than the other side - then you should get him to a neuro. Could be a nerve palsy (I had &#8220;spinal accessory nerve palsy&#8221;, but there&#8217;s also &#8220;long thoracic nerve palsy&#8221; & others that involve the same area). Got mine snowboarding & when finally diagnosed, I had to fly to NYC for a big muscle transfer surgery. Hopefully its just some major bruising or a slight fracture though&#8230;but take the Dr&#8217;s advice & get a CT &#8211; you never know & that is the most logical 1st step! :thumbup:

DrH &#8211;

Spoiler
We are so lucky to have you on our thread, doc! Thanks for the well wishes, hun! I will actually celebrate the small victories - in a small way, though. Didn&#8217;t you have some updates this week, too???

Fro - I haven&#8217;t even gotten on to tell everyone you said &#8220;Hi & you were thinking of them&#8221;, yet! So, everyone, Fro says HI & she&#8217;s thinking of all of you!!! :thumbup:

Spoiler
Thanks for the sticky prayers. Only 10 days to go for you!!! :shock: :yipee:

Owl &#8211; Oh, how fun your holidays sound! Yeah, I&#8217;d probably be happy that they want you to go to a specific IVF Dr. Maybe they both just specialize in IUI & IVF, respectively. If that&#8217;s the case, I would take that as a good thing, because you want someone very experienced!!! :thumbup: have a great break!!!

Ness &#8211; Here&#8217;s a big slap for you :dohh: Ok, technically that&#8217;s hitting myself! Na, its completely natural to SS & especially after a mc when your body is already geared toward pregnancy and you are so hopeful because you know it happened before & you know the symptoms now. FX! :thumbup::hugs: :dust:

Moon &#8211; glad you liked it because when I saw it I went &#8220;WHOOOAAAA!?!? I don&#8217;t think Moon meant that?&#8221; But then again&#8230;with those buckwheat-something-or-other-muffins & your love of cooking, I couldn&#8217;t be too sure about that! Hope you are doing well :flower:


Spoiler
Thank all of you ladies for the well-wishes & sticky :dust:!!! :cry: It means a lot to me & given my past, I need all I can get :hugs:. Oh- Dr. just called & beta is 113 & prog 32. That&#8217;s way, way better than what I had the last 2x. Chart says median is 37 at 12DPO??? Maybe FF is wrong about when I O&#8217;d&#8230;? But, we&#8217;ll see on Wed. if it doubles or not&#8230;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Btw, for all of us who sometimes worry a bit (or more.. or not at all) about the 2WW, I spoke to Dr about my concerns about recently having surgery (painkillers/trauma) & he said it should be fine & confirmed nothing gets to the embie until a placenta forms. :thumbup:

Happy Hannukah to our Jewish ladies!!!! :hugs::kiss::flower:

(will try to get to journals later! :hugs:)


----------



## purplelou

Omm thanks for the update! It good that you are getting the ultrasound so your doctor can find out what is going on! Hopefully it is a little cyst or something which can be sorted out really easily!
I think all of us think the worst when we are waiting for tests or results, but try not to worry (easy for me to say I know)
Thinking of you chick

Tons of loves xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Lils

Spoiler
omg I blink and nearly miss your :bfp: Please God, Allah, Krishna whoever, let this bean stick hard and fast. We need all 4 Bath ladies up the duff before the 1 year anniversary of our meet in June. I am so so happy for you Hun I am :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils


Spoiler
This is fantastic news I am praying this one is a very sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Lils...did a beta on Monday but level wasn't high enough to solidly confirm anything one way or another. Plus my progesterone fell so going back to test again Wednesday. Could be a chemical... :(


----------



## Greenleaf

drhouse said:


> Green - scapulas are tricky. They usually need CT and he needs to be examined from head to toe again including checking for spinal tenderness over the cervical and thoracic spine and over the scapula. If he is really sore its definitely worth having him checked out again...

He went to the doctor again this morning. They refused to do any more assessment until one month later. Just asked him to keep taking pain killers. :growlmad:


----------



## drhouse

Maddy

Spoiler
Maddy am crossing fingers for you. Am very pleased that you got a BFP. I realise that the numbers are low, but your egg met his sperm all on its own and they got together and did the horizontal hula and swopped bits and got a bit cosy. If this doesn't increase tomorrow... you did everything you could and you know that you can. If it does increase tomorrow its the best news ever!!!

Green, so sorry to hear about your hubby. Its tricky. if you are worried maybe a second opinion??

Neesaw

Spoiler
Can you look at the SMEP plan. Its what worked for me...... and PAL is the reason for the system...

Lils

Spoiler
I'm still pinching myself... for you..... its such GREAT GREAT NEWS
 

Dash - hugs hugs hugs... 

Lady H - I'm crossing my fingers for the Bath Four.....


Spoiler
No news here, had my booking visit all good, baby fine, roll on the nuchal....


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone.


Spoiler
Monday 11dpiu I POAS and got a stark white negative, not even a shadow of a second line. I POAS again today 36 hrs after the last POAS test (heck I had a pack of 3 First Response tests, so why not). I got a BFP!!!! More bloodwork today to check levels. I can't believe that at 41 and after only one IUI treatment this might be "it".


----------



## pbl_ge

Sheesh! This thread is getting hard to keep up with! 

Maddy:

Spoiler
OMG, another BFP!!!! :yipee: I'm so excited for you! FX that you caught it early in the process and the doubling will go quickly now!!! Sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!



LilSluz said:


> Pebble  I can see CD12 as some people get an immediate dip & it may be taking your history into account (2-3DPO dips you get). But CD9??? :saywhat: Is it because you took out the CD12 CM? (charting geek alert :blush: - I remember it, so you can't slip that one by! :haha:). Lets keep FX youll get a nice surprise!!! :thumbup:

Busted! :blush: I was seeing what it would say if I took out all CM and just left the temps. (The answer is CD17.) So, what did I have down for CD12? I thought I put it all back in!!! :blush: :rofl: 

More anon....


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy


Spoiler
Well there is the third bus in a row that I was waiting for :haha: brilliant news and hope that the numbers keep going up and up. Very excited for you :yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy-

Spoiler
BF has completely covered everything that I was going to say! You're the third, and woweee!!! Brilliant news!! And, also considering the fact we thought that your ship had sailed with this treatment, as they did the insemination after you'd ovulated (or so we thought! Or maybe just caught the eggy just in time!)!!! Excellent! :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy -

Spoiler
:wohoo: That's awesome news!!!! Let us know how it comes along!!! Can you start taking progesterone right away?

Pebble - I think you had Watery CM on CD12? :blush::rofl:


----------



## purplelou

Maddy

Spoiler
That is wonderful chick! Massive congratulations to you!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly...you predicted this!! You psychic you!!


----------



## Mirium

Maddy


Spoiler
That is wonderful news!!!! I am wishing you all the best!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Butterfly...you predicted this!! You psychic you!!

:smug: :haha:

Don't let me stop anyone else joining in though :happydance:


----------



## moondust7

Maddy -

Spoiler
WOW!!! Congrats!!!!! Awesome news!!!! So happy for you!!
 
So glad we're getting some positive news on this thread!! I'm supposed to get AF this weekend (skipping TTC this cycle). Really looking forward to it getting here... next cycle we start TTC again!!! We'll be traveling to Minnesota and Pennsylvania for Christmas, and that week is my pre-O week so we'll have to BD at BOTH set of parents' houses on our trip!!!!! 

Will try to respond to everyone in a bit.


----------



## Lady H

Maddy

Spoiler
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Yay the thread is on a roll now! So lovely to have such great news!

Maddy

Spoiler
Massive congrats chick! What great news esp as you were concerned over the procedure... sometimes when you least expect it... it happens :cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH & DrH - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you both.

BF - our resident psychic!!! :happydance: We have never had one of those & I think we could really use one! :thumbup::hugs: (so would that be Agent Psychic BF now or Psychic Agent BF...?) :hugs:

Moon - well, then bring her on :witch:! (only time I'm saying that) With the Xmas holidays, I bet you it will fly by hun :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy


Spoiler
That is fantastic new honey, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

Some fantastic news going on in this thread lets have lots and lots of :bfp: through out December :xmas10::xmas5::xmas12:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## drhouse

Maddy

Spoiler
Maddy woo hoo you must be doubling darhlink!!!!! That's the best news poas means
It's greater than 25!


----------



## nessaw

Maddie

Spoiler
wow triple whammy!!congrats.fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

love to all.x


----------



## nessaw

Sorry maddy-my niece is a maddie with an ie.habit!!


----------



## owl35

maddy -

Spoiler
:yipee: :wohoo: and you make #3! Fantastic news!!! You caught that eggie :happydance: Congrats!

Love to all :kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Kismet, I'm so sorry hun. I know that' feeling of being happy for other people but bereft at my own body failing to play the game properly. 

I am really amazed at the generosity and goodwill of the ladies here, in the face of news that can be both heartwarming and heartbreaking at the same time....:hugs: to everyone. OMG do you think I'm getting sappy and hormonal?

AFM.....


Spoiler
It's official, the clinic just confirmed my HCG has tripled in the past 48 hours from 6.4 to 19.1 and I'm officially pregnant!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Maddy40

Big cheers for Kismet's DH! Hope that cup had tens-of-millions of Grade A olympic swimmers!


----------



## Lady H

Maddy

Spoiler
yay that's great news :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Good luck Kismet! SA will help you with timing. My DH has 224 million swimmers and because its so high, we decided to BD every day as even if it had halved (due to frequency) then we would still have enough to get pregnant. If the SA is lower, you may need to OPK and get the timing as bang on as you can.

Maddy

Spoiler
so so so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on girls.. who's next!


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Oh Kismet, I'm so sorry hun. I know that' feeling of being happy for other people but bereft at my own body failing to play the game properly.
> 
> I am really amazed at the generosity and goodwill of the ladies here, in the face of news that can be both heartwarming and heartbreaking at the same time....:hugs: to everyone. OMG do you think I'm getting sappy and hormonal?
> 
> AFM.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It's official, the clinic just confirmed my HCG has tripled in the past 48 hours from 6.4 to 19.1 and I'm officially pregnant!

Wonderful news Maddy; am just so pleased for you! You may have had hostile CM! :pop::gun::grr:, which always makes me smile! :thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Beautiful Ladies :flower:
I have totally been missing in action here :haha: lazy me :dohh: but thank goodness Lils <3<3 for your fabulous news I got private :happydance: that I finally checked out whats going on in here! 

And there were more!!!! :cloud9:
So happy to read success stories in this thread, :happydance:it really makes me happy and all teary :cry: happy for you :hugs:

For all of you Ladies I am praying for BFPs, never lose hope! and wishing you relaxed, peaceful and loving Christmas time :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## onmymind17

Good morning ladies

Maddy and Lils all i have to say is whoo hoo!!!!

Kismet and all the other ladies, :hugs:

AFM, an update, i went for the u/s last night, and everything is perfect :shrug: i saw three eggs on the left side, and one of them was 28mm, and there was another good sized egg on the right side. All my bloodwork tests came back perfect, nothing is out of whack, so i still have no idea why AF has not shown for the past two cycles, since i am neither pg or in menopause lol. I am happy though as long as nothing is wrong, i wont worry and i certainly dont miss her lol.

I also wanted to say that i am sorry i dont post much except for an update on me, it just breaks my heart to see all you ladies struggle so much. I just try and keep some space for me so i dont get all caught up in the whole TTC thing when with being 45 i know there is such a slim chance that it could happen. I still lurk and keep my fingers crossed for you ladies, and it makes my heart so happy to see the good news.


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet said:


> AFM- DH did his SA today! He was very good humoured about it and even as soon as he got back talked about funny things he'll do next time. :shock: I'll add this day as number 1 million and 12 on my list of reasons why I love DH more than anything. :cloud9: Now I think I'm getting sappy and hormonal! :haha:

Hi Honey I'm so glad you DH can see the funny side of things. My DH is off to do his on Friday and we keep making jokes about it just to keep it light. We have been laughing about needing assistance and taking about picture and stuff, but he has refused to use anything that anyone else has handled during the process. So I went to get him a magasine yesterday. The shop keeper said my husband is a very luck guy for his wife to be buying him porn, so I looked him straight in the face and told him it was for me :haha: His face was a picture and DH thought is was really funny when I told him later on. 
I hope your DH results are tip top :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay, OMM!!!! So glad everything is well with you. :happydance:

This thread is on a roll. Who is next with good news???????????????
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## moondust7

Love you all!! We all needed some happy news here!! For all the new PG ladies, please keep us updated with how you're feeling and what's going on... that really makes my day to hear how well you're all doing.

Chicken & Kismet - so glad your DH's are having fun / laughing about doing the SA!! Love the story about getting the magazine for yourself!!!

OMM - so glad to hear that everything is ok there with you!! Sounds like it's just an extra long cycle. I agree - it would be pretty nice to have a break from AF!!!


----------



## moondust7

Kismet said:


> I read a quote tonight I think you ladies would like: "Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase." Martin Luther King Jr. :thumbup:

Kismet - love this quote!!! Thanks for sharing it. Definitely something to keep in mind!!


----------



## froliky2011

Just a quick note: I put some heavy positive prayer/vibes out to the universe this morning for Dwrgi, Dashka, Butterfly & the new BFPs being Stickers!!! xoxo 

Of course I want everyone to get a BFP, but I just wanted to put something special out there for those that have been around for a long time. Lots of Love!!


----------



## dashka

ladies -thanks for all your support....:hugs::hugs: I hope you are all doing well... still need a break but wanted you to know I am still thinking about you all....

Maddy -

Spoiler
wow :happydance:- that is awesome! :thumbup:So amazing - happy and healty 9 months to you!:hugs::hugs:

Lils - thinking about you and your 2nd beta.... I'll FB you!:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: to all!


----------



## Butterfly67

froliky2011 said:


> Just a quick note: I put some heavy positive prayer/vibes out to the universe this morning for Dwrgi, Dashka, Butterfly & the new BFPs being Stickers!!! xoxo
> 
> Of course I want everyone to get a BFP, but I just wanted to put something special out there for those that have been around for a long time. Lots of Love!!

Aw fro, thanks hon :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi - just a quickie & then will catch up proper (intralipids nurse is on her way) :thumbup:


Spoiler
Um. OK. Betas were 113 Monday & 275 today. More than doubled! :shock::shock::shock::cry::cry::cry: (crying happy/shocked tears) Progesterone from 32 - 35.6. I'm still in shock, so forgive me!!! I'm not even close to being out of the woods, but I shall be very happy that at least I got this far!!! Means my egg-challenge-plan & my RMC/MTHFR drugs worked to get me this far. :cry:

Next step is 6wk u/s if I do make it that far? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; But I will be out of town for Xmas 12/20 - 12/26, so will have it 12/27. Thank God for Xmas hols to keep me busy! Thank you all for your support & kind wishes - means so, so, so much to me!!! :sad2::sad2::sad2: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> Hi - just a quickie & then will catch up proper (intralipids nurse is on her way) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Um. OK. Betas were 113 Monday & 275 today. More than doubled! :shock::shock::shock::cry::cry::cry: (crying happy/shocked tears) Progesterone from 32 - 35.6. I'm still in shock, so forgive me!!! I'm not even close to being out of the woods, but I shall be very happy that at least I got this far!!! Means my egg-challenge-plan & my RMC/MTHFR drugs worked to get me this far. :cry:
> 
> Next step is 6wk u/s if I do make it that far? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; But I will be out of town for Xmas 12/20 - 12/26, so will have it 12/27. Thank God for Xmas hols to keep me busy! Thank you all for your support & kind wishes - means so, so, so much to me!!! :sad2::sad2::sad2: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:happydance: Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thats Fantastic Lils XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Dash Big Hugs XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you Moon XXX


----------



## tigerlily1975

:hi: everyone!

I'm stuck in Limbo-land, so I've mostly been lurking and hugging you all from the shadows!

Amazing batch of BFPs, special Christmas dust working its magic! :happydance:

We're just ticking down the days till our trip to NZ and Fiji.. well, what else is there for the orphan who can't get pregnant to do?!

Hopefully when I return they'll be more good news from this thread!

Lots of :hugs:

C xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMG I saw Tigerlily had posted over here and thought I'd better come get caught up and see what's going on... I never imagined it would be so many BFPs!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Aw, thanks to all of you ladies. I dont know where Id be without all of you. I am very humbled by the kindness here towards myself & others :hugs::kiss::friends:

Maddy 

Spoiler
Great news! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Kismet  Yeah, thats 35+ TTC#1. We have to take the bad with the good & everything in between. But we just try our best to be there for each other & hope one day it would be our turn Loved the quote. DH - inventory huh? Perhaps he should bring an Excel spreadsheet next time or Quickbooks? :haha: Gotta laugh! :thumbup: 

Chicken  OMG :rofl: - I love it! Quick-thinking, too. :hugs: 

Dwrgi  hostile CM always makes you smile??? :haha: Heres to the 4-month Egg Challenge??? :winkwink::thumbup: Im tortured every time I see those beautiful huskies :cloud9:. I just wanna :awww: so bad! Big :hugs: & luvs dahlink :kiss: 

Asry  thanks for coming on, its great to see you! :happydance::hugs:

Spoiler
A Christmas Day gift on 12/25? :yipee You better keep me updated, even if its just on FB, OK?! :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: And Merry Christmas to you & your family too  may you receive a blessed gift this year :thumbup:

OMM  Oh yay!!! Thats awesome news about your ovaries/follies. :happydance: I used to miss my period too  can be stress, etc. Hopefully your mind is at ease now. :thumbup:

Fro - :hugs:

Moon  will do :thumbup: :hugs:

Tiger  Oh, Fiji too? Ooh-La-La Chica, you rock those islands for us, will you? :happydance: :hugs:

Dashka - :hugs::hugs::hugs: you dont have to come on here if you dont want, I can always FB you :thumbup:

HA  hello lovely! :hugs: Thank you & rooting for those 3 lil embies all the way :happydance::dance: Hopefully well have another Xmas BFP??? :thumbup:

I am truly hoping for LOTS & LOTS more :xmas6::xmas9::xmas8::bfp:'s! We need more magic Christmas Fairy :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust:!!! And magic Hannukah Fairy :dust::dust::dust: 

:hug:


----------



## Lady H

LilSluz said:


> Hi - just a quickie & then will catch up proper (intralipids nurse is on her way) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Um. OK. Betas were 113 Monday & 275 today. More than doubled! :shock::shock::shock::cry::cry::cry: (crying happy/shocked tears) Progesterone from 32 - 35.6. I'm still in shock, so forgive me!!! I'm not even close to being out of the woods, but I shall be very happy that at least I got this far!!! Means my egg-challenge-plan & my RMC/MTHFR drugs worked to get me this far. :cry:
> 
> Next step is 6wk u/s if I do make it that far? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; But I will be out of town for Xmas 12/20 - 12/26, so will have it 12/27. Thank God for Xmas hols to keep me busy! Thank you all for your support & kind wishes - means so, so, so much to me!!! :sad2::sad2::sad2: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Lils

Spoiler
I am sobbing here and praying like I never have before that this is your rainbow bean.:hugs:


----------



## drhouse

LILS

Spoiler
so so so pleased.. amazed to hear that it is doubling and you are officially UTD - a medical term ** up the duff***!!! Woo hooo what a christmas cracker surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Lils I am dancing with joy for you chick!!

Omm that's great that all looks ok!! I was going to ask if anything else had changed that could cause an absent period? Loosing weight?? Stress?? Etc etc.... 

Tiger.. Hugging from the shadows eh?? You can be arrested for that hehe seriously your trip sounds fab!! How many sleeps to go??

Kismet and chicken.. Glad your dh's can laugh about the SA! hA posted a link to a blog of a lady who did IVF...there was a very funny post about her dh doing his semen sample in a Starbucks near the hospital and how some mad old woman was trying to get into the bathroom the whole time...maybe she'll post it again.

Everyone needing hugs....

Heres a whole bunch:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love you all xxx


----------



## Lady H

News on me

Spoiler
we got the full genetic results today and everything is normal. I am pleased also to confirm that I am incubating a healthy baby :pink:


----------



## onmymind17

Lady H said:


> News on me
> 
> Spoiler
> we got the full genetic results today and everything is normal. I am pleased also to confirm that I am incubating a healthy baby :pink:

Whoo hoo, congrats what wonderful news!!


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Lils I am dancing with joy for you chick!!
> 
> Omm that's great that all looks ok!! I was going to ask if anything else had changed that could cause an absent period? Loosing weight?? Stress?? Etc etc....
> 
> Tiger.. Hugging from the shadows eh?? You can be arrested for that hehe seriously your trip sounds fab!! How many sleeps to go??
> 
> Kismet and chicken.. Glad your dh's can laugh about the SA! hA posted a link to a blog of a lady who did IVF...there was a very funny post about her dh doing his semen sample in a Starbucks near the hospital and how some mad old woman was trying to get into the bathroom the whole time...maybe she'll post it again.
> 
> Everyone needing hugs....
> 
> Heres a whole bunch:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Love you all xxx

Thanks hon, and i have no idea, i mean i have been way more stressed at times like when my dad passed away, and she never failed to show up, and no for the losing weight too lol, although i really need to get going on that one. I guess she just took a short vacation lol. The funny thing is i can really feel the eggies in there, although i dont have much hope of anything happening at my age, you just never know right lol.


----------



## purplelou

LilSluz said:


> Maddy -
> 
> Spoiler
> :wohoo: That's awesome news!!!! Let us know how it comes along!!! Can you start taking progesterone right away?
> 
> Pebble - I think you had Watery CM on CD12? :blush::rofl:




onmymind17 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Lils I am dancing with joy for you chick!!
> 
> Omm that's great that all looks ok!! I was going to ask if anything else had changed that could cause an absent period? Loosing weight?? Stress?? Etc etc....
> 
> Tiger.. Hugging from the shadows eh?? You can be arrested for that hehe seriously your trip sounds fab!! How many sleeps to go??
> 
> Kismet and chicken.. Glad your dh's can laugh about the SA! hA posted a link to a blog of a lady who did IVF...there was a very funny post about her dh doing his semen sample in a Starbucks near the hospital and how some mad old woman was trying to get into the bathroom the whole time...maybe she'll post it again.
> 
> Everyone needing hugs....
> 
> Heres a whole bunch:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Love you all xxx
> 
> Thanks hon, and i have no idea, i mean i have been way more stressed at times like when my dad passed away, and she never failed to show up, and no for the losing weight too lol, although i really need to get going on that one. I guess she just took a short vacation lol. The funny thing is i can really feel the eggies in there, although i dont have much hope of anything happening at my age, you just never know right lol.Click to expand...


Exactly! It only takes the one eggy and sperm lovely!


----------



## padbrat

Such a bunch of lovely news!

Lils

Spoiler
I have said it before and I say it again.. one step at a time.. one hurdle to overcome at a time... this is a leap and a half over that hurdle sweety! Wahoooo!

LadyH

Spoiler
Awww how brilliant is that! Everything is fine and a baby girl! Send some of that pink vibe here!

DrH

Spoiler
You are going so well!

Purps

Spoiler
How is that gorgeous girl you have?

Omm
so great to see you!

Chicken... sometime you gotta laugh cos you would sob hahaa

Tiger.. wahooo what a trip!

Cheering everyone on always :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lovely pad...we are doing grand thanks xxxx how are you chick? Waiting for an update on you!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H

Spoiler
that is wonderful news! Am so pleased for you and you must be so relieved that all is okay! Brilliant news about being a pink lady!!! Lots of pinks around at the moment, it seems! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H Fantastic new congratulations XXX


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH

Spoiler
Yayyyyyy on great test results :yipee: & :awww: a :pink::cloud9: That's so great, you must be over the moon!!! Congrats! :hugs:

Purps - thanks hun. :hugs: Is somebody keeping you busy these days? :winkwink: Btw, I was going to say, about those :wine::beer: & :drunk:. Its time for you to pull your fair share, there young lady :haha:. Its been a month, now back to it! No free-rides here! :shock: :rofl: :hugs: (j/k)

Pad -

Spoiler
1 more week, chic - not long for your :pink: :baby: confirmation!!! Still have everything crossed for you & yes, you are still on the reiki list! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lils..seriously, I am a terrible lightweight :haha: I had one glass of wine the other night and went quite sleepy and woozy lol!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Maddy40

Sorry I'm not really up to a long post today, I'll just repost here what I have put on another thread.


Spoiler
BT today shows my HCG has barely changed in the past 48 hrs (from 19 to 21) and things are not looking good. More blood tests on Wednesday next week but the clinic staff were careful not to get my hopes up. I'm yet to find the right words to tell DH :( I know there's nothing I could have done differently but I just feel like such a failure. Merry bloody ho ho ho!


----------



## Lady H

Kismet everything crossed for you

Maddy so sorry to hear that, I will pray that everything is ok for you Hun xxx


----------



## drhouse

Maddy and Kismet, hugs and prayers for you both..... thinking of you....


----------



## purplelou

Kismet, keeping everything crossed for you lovely! :hugs:

Maddy Hun, I am thinking of you and sending a million loves :hugs: and :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## Mirium

Kismet - all the best!!

Maddy - I am hoping for the best for you dear!!


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - keeping FX for you!! :thumbup:

Purps - So you're a very cheap date! :thumbup::haha: :hugs:

Dash - :hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - massive :hugs: & :kiss: for that fecking nasty ho-bag pimple-faced :witch:! :growlmad: :grr::trouble:

BF - :hugs: Hope the homeopathic remedy works! I wouldn't be worried if thyroid is just slightly over what is optimal & if this remedy even changes it a bit, you should be fine. :thumbup:. Maybe get retested when you go to Spain for tests & see if it helped???

Mirium - Good luck for Monday!

:hi: & :hugs: to everyone else today!

I have to actually try to get a good amount of work done today, so no long post.:thumbup: ("try" being the key word). I have acupuncture today I want to use before the year end (free under ins.), so looking forward to that again (w/my old Chinese lady - love her!). And I get to finally meet Mrs. Fro on Monday for lunch :happydance:. Lots of prep for Xmas this wknd as we leave next Thursday for MD (my hometown) for a week, so have to finish shopping for 34 people this wknd (bdays & small stuff are in there, too, though!)

Other than that Happy Friday, TGIF, TGIFF, TFIF & many :beer::wine: &:drunk: to all! Actually, who's taking mine? the lovely Dwrgi has offered to bear my burden (which is huge because I had Purps, LadyH, Pad & DrH..+myself! :drunk::drunk::drunk:). I warned her she may be sent to rehab by the time Xmas comes up, but she is up for the challenge! :bodyb::beer: :haha:

Let's keep the good news coming ladies! :dust::dust::dust: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy - so sorry to hear that, hun :cry:. Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - I'm so sorry hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Kismet bummer xxxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy--:hugs: :hugs: :cry: take care of yourself. Thinking of you.

Kismet, you're not out until the witch flies!!! :hugs:

I owe this thread a real post. More soon.


----------



## owl35

kismet - I'm sorry about bfn. It would have been such a nice surprise :hugs:

maddy - I'm so sorry. :hugs:

afm - leaving for Germany tomorrow! :wohoo: I'm so excited to see my family. I'm tearing up just thinking about it. 
btw, I had my IVF consult on Tuesday and I'm good to go for IVF in January :happydance: Once my cycle starts next year, I'll go in for baseline and will be put on birth control right away (if everything looks ok). ER possibly end of January/beginning February. 

dwirgi, dash, purps, tiger, ladyh, bf, lils, mirium, pbl and everbody else I missed - lots of love to you ladies. Wishing you all a nice and relaxing holiday season. :xmas9:


----------



## froliky2011

Maddy & Kismet - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there ladies!!! :hug:


----------



## froliky2011

Oh, yep, it's confirmed, Lil and I are meeting for lunch on Monday!! Whoop!!!! Whoop!! :happydance: :happydance: I am pretty excited!!


----------



## onmymind17

Maddy40 said:


> Sorry I'm not really up to a long post today, I'll just repost here what I have put on another thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> BT today shows my HCG has barely changed in the past 48 hrs (from 19 to 21) and things are not looking good. More blood tests on Wednesday next week but the clinic staff were careful not to get my hopes up. I'm yet to find the right words to tell DH :( I know there's nothing I could have done differently but I just feel like such a failure. Merry bloody ho ho ho!

Awww honey i am so sorry to hear this, i am sending you super big warm :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy am thinking of you and hoping and hoping.

Kismet sorry about bfn.

Owl exciting stuff.

Afm usual pre af cramps showing but no sore boobs like before my bfp in oct so not feeling too positive for little xmas miracle.on a good note i called the gp to cgeck they had rereferred for fert clinic and they have!almost didnt know what to say as was expecting to have a go at them for not doing it!

On my way to school xmas do so not got long
enough but big loves to all. Chinese elvis here we come!!happy friday.x


----------



## LilSluz

Fro -

Spoiler
I just hope I don't scare you into labor with my half-bloody eye! :haha: I have scared small children... :tease: We are cutting it very close to your DD! :shock: I'm surprised you were up for it this close - but really glad! :D

Pebble - thank you for volunteering for the :wine: & :beer: :drunk: duty, also! make us proud! :haha:

Owl - :happydance: for IVF plans & for going to Germany - how exciting! 

Ness - Chinese Elvis??? :rofl: I don't recall Chinese Elvis being in the nativity story, but maybe I just have a different version of the bible? :haha: Sounds interesting! You're not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face...

Dwrgi - :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

Got AF today, for those who were playing my little game. Pretty sure O day was CD14, as my LP is pretty reliably 14 days long. :shrug: 

That's all I have in me for now. It's a terrible, terrible day in the U.S. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## LilSluz

I'm so sorry Pebble. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Please have lots of :wine:, :pizza: & chocolate & take care of yourself.

It is a very sad day, indeed. :cry::cry::cry: 20 innocent little children gunned down execution style. :shock::nope: I have definitely shed my fair share of tears & I don't cry easily. I've been praying & praying for the children, adults & their families & have sent them reiki, love & light... :sad2: 20 + 5 more angels in heaven tonight - how senseless, sad & tragic... :angel:


----------



## nessaw

Lils chinese elvis is the xmas party.he entertains with cheesy singing after a rather tasty chinese banquet.the nativity play this year is aboutca curious sheep!i drive tonight so am enjoying a ickle baileys before bed.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy, thinking of you and sending you love and hugs.

Kismet, you aren't out yet don't give up honey.

Pebble, just seen this tragedy on our new, what a waist on beautiful lives. Why people do this I will never understand. Take care honey x.

AFM DH did his SA today poor fella I think he is traumatized,but bless him he was able to see the funny side. It looks like the results won't be back until after Christmas though. Why do these things take so long.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

Maddy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Frols and Lils how fab to meet up!! It's so strange when you've been chatting on here and then meet in real life!

And those poor babies at the school in the us! Who does that??? Dh and I watched the news in disbelief!
One thing though, our Tv news showed some interviews with some of the slightly older eye witness kids, they were maybe 9 or 10 ....I don't think they should have been bothering the kids!!


----------



## drhouse

hi ya team.. whos ready for the next week.. god knows Im not, but did have hair cut and do xmas shopping!!!!!!!! kismet wondering if you have had seen the usual old hag... hugs it was an IB.

Lils = hope the eye is better how cool to be catching up with fro!

purps photos of lana please with a smile!!!!!!!!!

ness good luck catching that egg.

no news here... just so so so tired. again...


----------



## HappyAuntie

purplelou said:


> And those poor babies at the school in the us! Who does that??? Dh and I watched the news in disbelief!
> One thing though, our NBC showed some interviews with some of the slightly older eye witness kids, they were maybe 9 or 10 ....I don't think they should have been bothering the kids!!

I so completely agree... I also wondered what the parents of those older kids were thinking, letting the reporter talk to them! If that had been my kid, there is no way I'd let them be interviewed on the day it happened... MAYBE after some time had passed and my kid had had a chance to start to process what they'd seen.... :nope::nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet said:


> CC: Good on your OH! :thumbup: Did he find it difficult? I wonder why the results take so long? DH forgot to ask when he went so we don't know when to expect his. We were assuming it would take a week or less.

He didn't find it difficult as such, he said the thought of telling me that he wasn't able to do it and seeing the disappointment on my face was a big incentive :hugs: but he is a funny fella and very old fashioned really. He likes to make love but not one for self pleasure :blush: He takes out physical relationship very seriously but then I have been his one and only (unfortunately I can't say the same :nope: I wish I could) He said the room was really grim with just a plastic chair a sink and a cupboard full of magazines, the joys of the NHS. He said he didn't even open the cupboard but as you know I had been and got him his own. But even then he said he felt like he had cheated on me. I love him so much for being like he is.  He has got to have the test redone in abut 12 weeks and we have been talking about how to make it easier for him, emotionally and physically. We have got a few ideas but going to test them out over the next month or so.

Hopefully it wont take long for your results to come through and everything will be fine. It looks like we will be making this full journey together :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy-

Spoiler
HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely. This is just soooo unfair. I hope that you get good news on Wednesday. You just never know, with this game. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Lady H

Kismet sorry temp is dropping but thank you for sharing your thoughts on the Sandy Hooks situation. I'm in tears here with pride at how selfless people can be, putting their lives above those of others, particularly young ones xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet thanks for your thoughts I agree with you. It is an unbelievable tragedy that so many people have lost their lives but to show that much bravery and love for the children that are in your care is a very special thing. Those teachers will be somewhere very special tonight, but they should be at home with their families, not in heaven. Working in mental health I deal with people on a regular basis that have hurt others so I do have to ask myself what happened to this young man to make him do this........ we may never know.

AFM and DH apparently the tests are always repeated here just to make sure and yes we do live near to the hospital but they said no it needs to be done there. It will be ok. Thanks again. X


----------



## purplelou

Chicken- your dh sounds completely fab!

Kismet -you gave me shivers then re the bravery stories!


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet &#8211; great job on the 14-day LP (maybe 15?)! Did you take anything to extend it? Yeah, death toll now 27, but when it was 26, I left out 1 adult from my wishes in heaven for a reason (shooter). :nope: I&#8217;m not going to wish ill-will, but perhaps I&#8217;m just not spiritually-advanced enough to wish him to go to heaven with those he has just murdered. Just can&#8217;t do it right now&#8230; :nope: And I second that with the stories of courage. If I&#8217;m not tearing up from the death of 6-7 yr olds, I am tearing up over the incredible bravery & selflessness that those adults showed which saved so many more lives! I had heard about the 27yr old that hid the kids in the closet & got shot (so young herself!) & the principal lady who tried to kamikaze the shooter, but didn&#8217;t know the other stories (don&#8217;t watch news much :blush:). Thanks for that reminder. :thumbup: Heroes can usually only be born out of tragedy, unfortunately&#8230;

Purps &#8211; yeah, we&#8217;re excited! We&#8217;re meeting at a seafood place on the beach. I just can&#8217;t understand the tragedy either. Just can&#8217;t imagine&#8230; I wouldn&#8217;t let my kid go on camera either, but that&#8217;s the parent&#8217;s decision as they can&#8217;t interview kids w/o parental permission. :nope:

Chicken - :saywhat: You were his first? :awww:!!!! You & DH sound like you are really bonding over this & that is what really counts. Sometimes I wonder if we are being tested or purposely suffering for that very reason &#8211; to bring us closer, or resolve something in our lives that is unresolved&#8230;??? Sounds like you have a good plan for next SA. :thumbup:

DrH &#8211; thanks hun! My eye is still bloody, but sloooowwwwlllyyy clearing out.:coffee:

Spoiler
Sorry so :sleep:, but you are coming along very nicely so far :happydance:. Happy 11 wks! Next scan is???

Pad &#8211;

Spoiler
Good luck for tomorrow chick &#8211; thinking PINK THOUGHTS for you! :pink:

Dashka &#8211; if you come by, good luck on Dr appt follow-up at IVF clinic on 12/20!!! :hugs:

Dwrgi - hope you had a lovely limo-driven shopping trip & a beautiful Xmas lunch with your parents!!! :hugs: 

BF - too bad you didn't get the hook-up at your Xmas dinner. :shrug: But, I bet you still looked FAB! :whistle:

:hi: everyone else! It&#8217;s a short week for me as we are leaving Thursday to go up north for Xmas (& its going to be jam-packed so not sure when I'll get on). So, I just realized today that if the world ends on 12/21/12, I will be at the best place ever &#8211; The WHITE HOUSE! I figure if I&#8217;m there, maybe they&#8217;ll let me in on their super-duper secret underground future-self-sustaining world. :rofl: Or Airforce -0-, their spaceship. :haha: (notice how the -0- even looks like a UFO &#8211;mmm-hmmm? :winkwink:) We have a VIP tour with the Secret Service. I can&#8217;t tell you anything else about it or a missile will come out of the sky & blow up my house. So, you understand, right? :haha: 

[Na, they had to do background checks on us & everything & guess what? I PASSED!!! :happydance::dance::yipee: It was touch-n-go there for a while&#8230;;)]

Have a great week ladies! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Yep he is, well at least I think so.


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils we crossed post, yep I was his first and only. He was 27 when we met, had had girlfriends before but didn't feel they were 'the one' so waited for me. Makes me feel really special, which is why I wish I had waited for him. We are a very close couple anyway, always have been. We are a TRUE love story in so many ways. We have been together 17 years and only spent 3 nights apart. But yes this is bringing us even closer but can you think of a better time to fall even deeper in love, I can't. Besides if it never happens for us it helps me to know I have my DH who is my world .
Have a good few days away honey and have fun x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Almost forgot :dohh: - 

HA - good luck w/:test: tomorrow!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:xmas16::dust:

Mirium - good luck w/your follow-up :test: as well! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:thumbup:

Did I miss any other important dates? Hope not...


----------



## pbl_ge

Catch up time! Here goes....

Chicken  Your OH just sounds like a doll. :awww: Glad the first SA went okay. Maybe he needs a special outfit (for you) as a pre-SA gift? :winkwink:

Maddy  HUGE :hugs: to you. Hope you hear good news this week. Sending you lots of sticky :dust:!!!

Lady H  

Spoiler
So happy for you! You must be beyond relieved! Now you can just sit back and enjoy the rest of the journey! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

LilsWait, what are you going to the WH for? :shock: Have fun! Are you going to get to meet anyone super exciting? 

Spoiler
And I guess things are still looking good for you? :thumbup: Im sending you tons of sticky :dust: . Ill be keeping everything crossed for you, EXCEPT my legs. :haha: Thats my new motto on here. :rofl: :rofl: Im very proud of it. :shy: I still CANNOT BELIEVE you got a BFP after your surgery! Amazing.

Kismet  Sorry about AF, but Im super-excited that you had such a great 14d LP!!! :happydance: When are you getting those test results?!

TigerHave you left on your amazing-sounding trip yet? Hope you have a fabulous time! Sooooooo jealous!

Moonhow are you???? :hugs: Ready to start TTC again?

Owlyoure ALSO on vacation in Germany, so I dont know how much youll be checking in. :hi: Hope you and the fam are doing fabulously!

OMM  SO glad that everything looked good! :happydance: :thumbup: What a relief!

Nessaw, how are you? Looks like AF coming on. :hugs: Whats your plan now? TTC for a while, or get FS intervention?

HAlils mentioned something about tests, but Im lost as to what they are. :blush: Good luck with whatever it is!!! :dust: :dust: 

Mirium--

Spoiler
Everything good over there? :dust: :cloud9: :thumbup:

For Purps, Pad, Frol, Dr. H, and all our other graduates:

Spoiler
SO happy for you all! Hope all is wonderful for you! :happydance: Frol, good luck when the time comes!

Dwrgi  Is Lils 4 month challenge a go? Im thinking of joining, if youd like company. :shy:

Dashif youre reading, :hi: and :hugs:. Hope youre doing well.

:hi: to anyone else Ive missed. BF, I went to check out your journal and it just seemed filled with scantily clad men. :shock: Thats the ticket, sister!!! :rofl: Just for you, I present a non-quandary:
https://tinylittlemariachi.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/223931_146406548816960_290419173_n.jpeg

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. There were so many pages of congratulations on all the recent good news, and I might not have gone back far enough. :blush:

Spoiler: The following contains my political opinions about guns and the Sandy Hook catastrophe. Read at your own risk.

Spoiler
RE Sandy Hook. :cry: I cried all day on Friday. Its so frustrating to have this happen again and again and our corrupt, spineless politicians cant pull their heads out of their arses enough to take even the smallest action to try to prevent it. For you non-Americans, the National Rifle Association is the pro-gun lobby in the U.S., and theyre absurdly powerful. Theres very little left to do on their wish list, as theyve effectively won every political battle theyve fought. Were down to legalizing concealed carry on national parks and in bars in some states. Federal politicians in our country cant even muster a debate on tighter gun regulation without NRA folks screaming bloody murder about our constitution. The social networks are all aflutter with debates about guns, and whether gun regulations could have helped, or whether instead every elementary school teacher should be mandated to carry a gun (!!!). Its really unbelievable, and makes me re-examine my frequent wish to get the hell out of this crazy country. If I hear one more person say that absurd nonsense that guns dont kill people, people kill people Im going to punch them in the face. Im just sick to death at the thought of raising any eventual child I might have amongst people who think its their God-given American right to carry high-capacity semi-automatic assault rifles which dont seem to be created for any purpose other than mowing human beings down as fast as possible. 

Anyway, this isnt a forum for political debate, so I should shut up. I hope I havent offended anyone, but this is what Ive been thinking and crying about for the past few days.
Aside from that, Id doing okay. Buried in student term papers, but I hope to be completely done in a day or two. Then I have a ton of my own writing to do. OH and I are in the midst of installing hardwoods in a couple of rooms in our house. Lots of work, but soooooo worth it. Good bonding time, too. :haha: I'll post a pic or two, just for fun. 

This month I am getting *SERIOUS* about this TTC thingno missed Os for me! But Ill still be doing my part with :wine:. Much love and :hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sheesh. Not sure why that photo had to come out so LARGE. :shock: I know how to fix that in html, but not this weird BnB language. Sorry, ladies!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick one...

Pebble lol at that pic :haha:

And


Spoiler
I completely and utterly agree with every word you said abut guns. I believe that the time has come for the president to sacrifice himself for the greater good of the country and do something about it for once. After all is he really likely to get votes in for a 3rd term so why doesn't he just do something and stand up to the NRA? :growlmad::growlmad:

Pad, good luck at scan today hon :thumbup::hugs:

Miriam how are you doing? :flower:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Pebble..I don't think anyone will mind that the pic is big lol!!
And re guns.....I can't imagine ever wanting to own a gun! I don't understand why people want one just because they can....maybe it's just me.

Massive hugs and loves to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Is it pads scan today??


----------



## froliky2011

Maddy - :hugs: :hugs:

Pad - Good Luck!!! Sending lots of Pink vibes & have been thinking about you and the LO. :hugs:

HA - Good Luck!!! :hugs: I am begging the universe for good news for you and DH!! 

Quick Hello to everyone else! I am going to be meeting Lil soon.....Better get off BnB! 

Sending :baby: ~~~~~ vibes and dust to all!! Lots of :hugs: and wishing for more sticky BFPs!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## pbl_ge

Spoiler
I just peeked in Happy Auntie's journal. It's very exciting news!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet said:


> Pebble: Come to Canada! We have gun control, and cookies. ;) :hugs:

What KIND of cookies are we talking about here???????


----------



## nessaw

Stupid bl00dy ar$ing af came today.no xmas miracle in this house.bums pants dang and blast.etc etc.

Will return with more positive view on it soon am sure.

Love to all x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Ness: :hugs: AF before Christmas is pants. :hugs:


----------



## dashka

just coming out of my 'hole' to give everyone who needs a hug.....:hugs:

Congrats to all the BFPs :thumbup:.... and praying for you all [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;....:hugs::hugs:

AF arrived yesterday for moi....with the shortest LP I've ever had - 9 days.:nope:

Merry Christmas to all :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: to Ness and Dash. :hugs: That's not a good Xmas present! I hope you get really good gifts to make up for such terrible times you've both had lately.

:xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:

To Kismet, all I can say is that I'm SUPER jealous. I keep watching for jobs in Canada, but so far no luck. Would you and your OH like to adopt myself and my OH??? :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

[I'm in the midst of grading some pretty appalling papers. I take frequent breaks to retain my sanity.]

Those of us who are not up the duff can appreciate, and live by, this excellent sentiment. Those of you who are must suffer soberly and sleepily. :haha:
https://cheezburger.com/6881021952


----------



## smallhelen

So sad for the ladies who have got AF. Stooopid witchy. Definitely pants, huge pants - in fact, it's what I would call great big granny knickers. :hugs:

To those who need it - fxd crossed for sticky beans and happy days. 

I have a question for you clever ladies out there. I only started doing OPKs last month, so am still getting used to them. This cycle I began testing on Wednesday. On Saturday my two tests were darker than the earlier ones, but on Sunday and today they have got lighter again. The lines on the Saturday tests weren't as dark as the control line though, and my temperature hasn't gone up yet. I think I'll get my temp rise tomorrow, but should I be worried that I haven't had a clear and definite positive?
Confused......


----------



## nessaw

Hello dash lovely to c u.sorry about af.

Right apologies for rant.have found some silver linings.1.we def know its all clear in there. 2. Af hasnt been as painful or heavy as anticipated.3. I can partake of the xmas booze that is stockpiled under the spare room bed. 4. It came before xmas not on or after when we are at the inlaws.5. I got to go swimming twice this weekend andshd be ok to go again next weekend. Think that shd do.

Have just ordered a fertility monitor off t'internet which shd comw before xmas so will get craking with that next cycle-if there is one!got some cheap opk to wile away the cold dec nights with this cycle.

Small helen i never got a line as dark as the control but used the get a fade in and fade out.but i only tested once a day.sorry i cant be more help.

Pbl when i mark and start at the top alphabetically it drives me to despair as the first 10 or so are pretty poor!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

Dash and ness massive hugs!!

Ness is it a clear blue fertility monitor??


----------



## LilSluz

pbl_ge said:


> [I'm in the midst of grading some pretty appalling papers. I take frequent breaks to retain my sanity.]
> 
> Those of us who are not up the duff can appreciate, and live by, this excellent sentiment. Those of you who are must suffer soberly and sleepily. :haha:
> https://cheezburger.com/6881021952

:sleep: huh? did you say somethin? :sleep:

love it!


----------



## nessaw

Purps yup went with clearblue.gd deal online.hoping it testing for 2 hormones will sort out my issues with opks and give me a clearer idea of my cycle.


----------



## LilSluz

Pebble &#8211; Did you not get the missile-will-hit-my-house part? :haha: Na, it&#8217;s a VIP tour &#8211; the Secret Service are going to show us around. When I see Obama, I&#8217;ll tell him &#8220;Pebble from BNB says step up the ban on semi-automatics!&#8221; :haha: (he will be in HI). I don&#8217;t have or ever want a gun, I don&#8217;t mind guns for hunting or protection if law-abiding, sane peeps want them bc we seem to produce some crazy [email protected]#ks in this country, but I agree there&#8217;s no reason for a high-powered semi-automatic or assault rifles of any kind IMHO.

Spoiler
Yes, everything is going OK so far. I even POAS &#8220;to make sure&#8221; it&#8217;s getting darker & it is. Surgery &#8211; What&#8217;s worse is that I believe I actually conceived the night before or day of my surgery!? :shock: Under propofol!? :nope: But, maybe if it can survive propofol, it can survive this old broken down body??? :shrug: Just hoping & hoping&#8230; No fooling around next cycle, chic, you need a BFP! :winkwink:
 Thank you for taking my :wine: also - drink lots over the holidays & save a plant! :haha: Grading papers = not fun. Xmas holiday after = fun, so how long do you get off for? I don&#8217;t mind the large pic of RG! :blush::kiss:

Kismet &#8211; lol, you must send such cookies to us so we can taste them first.:thumbup: Then we may move to Canada. I&#8217;ll PM you my address&#8230;

Purple &#8211; I just FB&#8217;d Pad & told her to get her arse on here & tell everyone her update. :thumbup:

Ness &#8211; so sorry for :witch:, hun. :nope: :hugs: never apologize for being down, but way to go on the silver linings &#8211; those are some really good ones! 

Dashka &#8211; Merry Christmas, love! :xmas16:

Helen &#8211; you have to POAS 2x/day when it gets darker sometimes to catch it. Or use digi but you may have same issue.

Kismet &#8211; that would be awful fast for Vitex, but who knows, stranger things have happened! GL on the Vitex, I&#8217;ll be checking your progress. I have to post the 4-month egg challenge on here for all the ladies in case it helps someone. Will do soon.

Frooooo! So lovely to meet Mrs Froliky today!!! We met at a seafood restaurant right on the beach, ate on the patio & it was such a beautiful day! And Fro is such a cutie. We got along so great & she&#8217;s so sweet. I will be her designated BNB updater when the time comes (any day). :thumbup: Posted pics on FB. She even let me rub bellies for GL. :blush: I think we could have talked all day too! Now I get to make up lots of work tonight/tomorrow - lol (so worth it!) :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

:hi: everyone else! Hope you are having a fab day??? Now that Monday is officially almost over! Also, been meaning to ask for a long time so before this Wed&#8217;s circle, does anyone else want to be on the reiki list for LD energy healing? So far, 9 out of 13 are BFP&#8217;s &#8211; all LTTC &/or 35+. :thumbup:

Big :hug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium - news????

HA - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet said:


> Lils: Laughing at your request to taste test the cookies! :haha:
> 
> Please please please put me on the LD reiki healing list! If I could specifically order 1 sticky bean and a decent night's sleep, that would be great. :haha: Seriously, though, it is so nice of you to offer. Thanks! :hugs:

You're officially added, my dear! Hey, anything that can help you know? I do LD Reiki on the list 2x/wk & I also put the list into the middle of the reiki circle which has a lot of powerful energy/healing going on from all the Reiki Practitioners & Masters. :thumbup:

Yeah, just send me like 5-10 of each cookie bc DH will have to agree too. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Ness...I used a clear blue and found it excellent... It took us 3 months to get our sticky bfp with it! Have a peek at the cbfm threads in ttc....there are a few tips you can use once you are a month or so in ( after it has "learned" you) which saves on sticks etc!


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Lils - you made me laugh with 'Mirium - news????'. You sounded like a stern school teacher... :) Please add me to the reiki list!

Pebble - I really believe in some form of gun control too!

Dash - Pamper yourself...:hugs: and :hugs:

Kismet - pamper yourself too! Free IVF in Quebec sounds great!

Maddy - big, big :hugs: and :hugs: to you.

Butterfly - Hello and :hugs: :hugs:

I should just say :hugs: and :hugs: to everyone... :) - Dwrgi, Nessaw, Chicken, Owl, Moon, SmallHelen, Greenleaf, Purple, Pad, Fro, DrH, LadyH and anyone I missed.

AFM

Spoiler
My first test results confirmed that I was indeed pregnant and the hcg and progesterone results were great. That was on the 11th. I did testing again today and is scheduled to test again on Thursday/20th, on the 26th and on 1/2/2013. I did not get results for today yet but occasional painful boobs make me feel like I am still pregnant. I feel a little better tonight but over the weekend, I felt so crappy. Just knowing, that at any moment - it could be gone and it would be one more time is indeed rough!!! I am trying to look at the bright side though. Tonight I read of a woman who had 5 losses and at 47 :saywhat:, she had a baby naturally when she had given up TTC - no rhyme nor reason. Maybe, that helped to cheer me up a little... :). Take care ladies.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils please add me to your list. As you know Reiki is something I have wanted to get involved with for a long time and recently found out that a Reiki circle meets at our village hall once a month, but having no Reiki training I haven't had the nerve to go. I so want a Christmas BFP but because of DH SA we only got to BD once in my fertile time, but I do believe in Christmas miracles so here's hoping. It's his birthday today and a bit late for us this month but again maybe, Christmas and birthday magic together. X
Don't forget so send your little bean and yourself some Reiki we want you both doing well. X


----------



## drhouse

lils how was obama? Did you have fun? what was it like?

Chicken chaser.. wishing you a lot of Christmas cheer and magic your way!!!!!! I am thinking that we need some more widespread magic, so I want to wish all the lovely ladies here the pregnancy of their dreams....

work christmas lunch today reminds me its only a week to go!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium - results NOW dammit! :haha:

Spoiler
Please let us know when you get them! What, are they testing you every week or something? Did you ask for that, or they just want you to do it? I actually had to call & ask to get tests pre-Xmas trip to put my mind at ease, or to prepare... But, I guess my OBGYN knows that 2 of mine I don't get as far as the u/s, so maybe its 1 step at a time w/me. I KNOW the feeling you have, trust me. Just trying to be chill & know we are doing all we can & its out of our hands. If I mc I know for sure its not anything I did, and you should know the same. We'll be devastated, but know that we did everything we could. :hugs:
Kismet - yes, my reiki list is made up of mostly ladies on this thread. Its a general healing, but for my list, I focus on getting what we're all here for - a baby. However, that being said, it is an intelligent energy & goes to where healing is needed most. So, if you have a few things that need healing prior to carrying a child (physical, emotional or spiritual), it will work on those first - it could be stuff you aren't even aware of. Or if your insomnia is keeping you back in some way, it may work on that or whatever it is that's causing it, but I can't control where it actually goes & what it actually heals - I can only set the intention for the end-goal. :thumbup: :hugs:

Yes, get cooking, chic, I'm hungry! :haha: 

Chicken - you're actually on it already - I think I added you 2-3 months ago? :flower: :thumbup: Only "reiki shares" are actually practitioners, reiki circles are open to the public. You don't have to do or know anything, you just walk in & have a seat, usually participate in a group meditation to some awesome relaxing music & have people come around & give you healing - its completely divine. :cloud9: Not one person walks out of there w/o a big smile on there face. :smug: Don't you worry, I do it every morning on myself & #5! :winkwink: :D Just try it 3x before making up your mind, as people start to "get it" after the 3rd time... (& its usually only a "love donation" so like $5 at mine - best $5 I've ever spent!)


----------



## LilSluz

DrH - that's this Friday, I'll tell him you said Hi! :haha: Not sure when he's leaving for Hawaii...

Spoiler
Happy 11 weeks!!!! :happydance:

Speaking of reiki, I better get off BNB so I can get mine in before work... Have a great day y'all! :flower: Magic :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Mirium

Spoiler
Congratulations lovely :happydance: .....waiting on your results now!! Good luck xxxx

Pad are you around?? Waiting for your update! Xxx

Lils big smooches! How are you doing?? Thank you for letting us know about Frols...hope there is news soon 

Frols And asry big loves and straightforward labour dust coming your way

DrH

Spoiler
happy 11 weeks! And yay..only a week till Xmas! When do you get your dating scan??

Ness massive hugs xxxx I am sure I posted this already but can't see it.....I used a clear blue monitor too and it was really good! (got me a bfp aver 3 months so fingers crossed for you chick!)

Huge loves and :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone else, hope you are all well?


----------



## onmymind17

Lils, could you add me to LD reiki healing list!! I really dont expect it to work for a baby for me, but i could use some help no matter what, and hey a Christmas miracle would be really cool.

How are all the ladies here, i am watching daily for your updates and good news, it makes me feel so good to see the really blessed news we have had lately.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## moondust7

Hi all...

Maddy - huge hugs... hope you're doing ok.

Mirium - sounds VERY good so far!!! Sticky dust!!

Hi to everyone - lots of Christmas / Hannakuh / holiday love to you!!

AFM - I'm still waiting for AF. I'm 2 days late. I tested Sunday night (the day AF was due) and it was a BFN, which was expected. DH and I prevented this month (used condoms). We skipped the condoms last week (well over a week since I should have ovulated), so I suppose there is a slight possibility, but I really doubt it. I am almost always 28 days. One time last year I was 2 days late, so this isn't totally out of the ordinary, and when DH and I got married (in April) I think I was a little late/early that month due to stress, but for the past 2 years or so that I've been tracking, AF comes on the dot. I have no symptoms so I highly doubt I'm PG - am not peeing a ton, boobs are regular-AF-sore, not "PG-sore", no bloating, nothing. I just know I'm not. The thing I did differently this month is I added Wobenzym N supplements (enzymes that are supposed to help reduce inflammation - more info in my journal). That's the only thing I can imagine that would make me late, but I just don't see how they would affect my cycle (unless any of the medical types have opinions on that one?). I can feel AF right on the verge of coming. I worked out last night in the hopes that would make it come, and got a coffee this morning (maybe that will speed it up). UGH!!!! I just want it to get here so I can actually start planning to TTC this month. Sorry for the general crabbiness / selfish post. I'm just really frustrated. Hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## moondust7

Just got AF!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Now I am finally back in a cycle where I can start TTC again.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Moon - Yay!! You can start TTC again. I know it's a great feeling!

Pebble - I think you're starting a new cycle too. Yay!!

Kismet - Yay for relaxation!! Sounds good!! During the past few years, I have developed an appreciation for the little things. Your relaxed sleep reminded me of that.

Nessaw - must be nice to have CBFM!!

:dust: :dust: to everyone

Lils - you said I had to report... :haha:

Spoiler
Lils - regarding the periodic testing, seems like that's how my RE's office does it because they did the same thing the last time I was pregnant. Yeah, they won't give intralipids but they'll test and test as if that could control anything... :). I spoke to 1 of the infusion agencies so far and they were quite professional. After I called and waiting to hear back from them during the day, their agent called to say - 'we haven't forgotten you' so that was nice. She seemed like she had to do a little research but when she called back, she said 'My supervisor said that fat infusions :saywhat: are on back order in the US right now' :saywhat: so it might be easier to get it through an RE.... :). So, I will try to put more effort into that because why not? How are things going? When is your next testing? Fingers are super crossed for you for super sticky bean :flower:

AFM:

Spoiler
Thank you ladies for your support!! I spoke to RE's office today and results were great. HCG was 7,116. Progesterone was 35. Of course, I am using prescribed progesterone too. I am happy about results for now but I had good results for last pregnancy too so I just can't be excited. I am just not but of course, I really, really wish, this could be a sticky for me. Take care ladies


----------



## Greenleaf

Just went to the doctor yesterday. Was asked to do CD2 and CD22 blood test and HSG next month. Can anyone share any experience in doing HSG? Sounds scary! :?


----------



## pbl_ge

Just a quickie tonight. Had to go to OH's work Xmas party, and I'm very tired. 

Moon--yay for new cycle! Let's go TTCAL team!!!!!! 

Green, Kismet started an excellent thread about HSGs somewhere in the TTC after 35 forum. Highly recommend. (Preview: They're not too bad. :flower:)

Can I get on the reiki list, too??? :blush:

G'night all!

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi y'all


Spoiler
Thanks for the good wishes, unfortunately this BFP was not to be. My HCG today has fallen almost to almost zero. :cry:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mirium

Maddy - I am so, so sorry. Big :hugs: and :hugs: to you.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

Miriam so stoked for you. 


Maddy hugs hugs hugs. 


Thinking of you all on iPhone bah!


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Thanks for the good wishes, unfortunately this BFP was not to be. My HCG today has fallen almost to almost zero. :cry:

Maddy-

Spoiler
am very, very sorry to read this news. It is just unfair. It is a. good that you can get pregnant on your first cycle, and b. promising that IUI can work for you (that's possibly the same point :wacko:). Is it worth doing another?? Anyway, I can imagine how you feel and I'm really sorry. Take good care of yourself and line up lots and lots of treats, A:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

OMM  you are added! :thumbup:

Purple  I am doing good  nervous for this afternoon. :blush: Keeping FX Thanks hun  hope you are doing well & MIL drama has settled! :nope:

Kismet  yeah, I too had a profound experience with a reiki treatment. I never forgot it, so when I was in pain after back surgeries, I sought it & it was awesome. That was it for me, I had to learn how to heal myself  even if its very subtle (other times not so subtle!). Thats awesome you got some sleep!!! :shock::happydance::happydance::happydance: You know they have great zen music & awesome guided mediations on YouTube if you want to look for something that is suited for you. It can defo help you at night... :sleep: Enjoy your break! Its needed sometimes

Moon - :happydance: for :witch:! Wont be saying that one again!

Pebble  oh yeah, I meant to tell you I love your new motto! Way to go on that last paper! Partay time! :wohoo: You have officially been added to the list! :hugs:

Mirium  You are added to the list! :thumbup:

Spoiler
7,116?!!! Thats so awesome, hun!!! :yipee::wohoo::happydance:. I understand your apprehension & I also hate that we have to protect ourselves bc we are so traumatized by our histories, but just celebrate the small victories when they come, you know? :thumbup: Yeah, intralipids are a fat emulsion, but dont worry  the first thing I asked was will I gain weight? :haha: The answer is no & they were right  havent gained (from that) yet. :winkwink:

Green  HSG doesnt hurt bad & I had an extra trying one.

Maddy  sending :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi  helllooooo there lovely! :hugs:

Dashka - :hugs: if you pop by.

BF - :hugs: Not long now, chic! Hoping & praying! [-o&lt;


AFM 

Spoiler
just waiting on results of bloods :coffee: Surprisingly calm this go-round? :shrug: That may go out the window this afternoon, so you may have to pick me off the floor. :nope: Just praying & hoping!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;My last 2 mc's were between 4.5-5.5 wks so, a tad nervous, but also calm at the mo. there's really nothing else on God's green earth I can do right now, and I guess I can take comfort in that fact. :shy::shrug:
 But in the meantime, you may find this funny. We got an email for the U.S. Secret Service. We cant carry ANYTHING into the WH except cell phones, keys & an umbrella (no purse  and also no handguns? Geez, I thought for sure I could bring my gun into the WH :dohh:) but also: you are not allowed to pee the whole entire time you are there! :shock: And we are meeting the Secret Service off site so they can take us in  this all sounds so clandestine! :shhh::cool: Maybe I should wear an all black suit w/dark sunglasses??? :haha: (oh yeah, defo dressy/business attire, too. Im starting to get the inkling that we are going to places where the general public doesnt go?! :shock:)


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone. 


Im new to this site. First time trying to conceive. Married 3 years. Consulting with a fertility doctor. Im 38 AMH .53. :(. Looking for advise and friends. All seems so new and foreign to me.


----------



## Lady H

Maddy :hugs::flower:

Kismet it worked for me, it does your head in after a bit. Good luck and have a great Christmas xxx

Mirium praying for you

Lils the no peeing thing is tough! I'd fail badly there.

Moon whoop :sex::sex::sex::sex::thumbup:

Samsfan welcome, you picked the best most informative thread as you starter for 10. We have some great gurus on here and the best support network ever. Fact!

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:

AFM

Spoiler
20 week scan tomorrow although we already know the sex. I see it as a last big hurdle before I relax a little. DH can't come :cry: but Mum is instead. She is so excited its early Christmas for her!


----------



## nessaw

Maddy am so sorry.look after urself.x

kismet we all understand needing a break.take care.

Lils got every last bit of me crossed.

Moon yah for af-dont say that v often!

Samsfan welcome.hope ur not here too long.pretty much any question u have can be answered by one of us here!

Afm first af after mmc lasted 2 days!?!any theories? Nativity play over with today.parties tom.roll on fri.

Love to all.xx


----------



## Lady H

Nessaw sorry cross posted. Not sure on the AF but I've heard others say the same after mc Mine were maximum 2 days sometimes less which used to worry me that it was not creating a good enough lining for proper implantation but GP said not a problem. Guess she was correct!


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy--hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you. :cry:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sam, welcome to the best thread on the internet! I haven't had all that testing yet, so I have no idea about AMH levels and so forth. Lots of other women on this thread have considerable expertise, though. I hope you get answers and good news soon! Sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## LilSluz

Lady H -

Spoiler
GL tomorrow chic!!! I know its going to be perfect. :flower: (I know- no peeing???!!!)

Ness - That's happened to a lot of women. Sometimes AF just acts a little weird after a mc. Its OK, hun you can TTC this cycle & all should return to normal soon. :thumbup:

Samsfan - hi & welcome to our thread.:flower: My AMH was .84 when I first got tested about 10 mos ago. I started taking some CoQ10 & Omega 3's religiously. When I went back after about 2 mos of CoQ10, it went to 1.5 -normal range. But my FSH went higher (how is you FSH?). Now, "some" people/Dr's say that your lowest AMH is the best you are ever going to get & the same with your highest FSH (you don't want it over 11). I never got to retest my AMH yet after I did the 4-month Egg Challenge so I could quantify it. The 4 mos just passed.

HOWEVER, many real-world results with the following supplements seem to be proving the low-egg-quality assumptions wrong. This is the 4-month Egg Challenge I posted for another very beautiful woman who is dealing w/low AMH:

OK, here&#8217;s what I call &#8220;*The 4-Month Egg Challenge*&#8221; that I did to &#8220;try&#8221; to get my egg quality up to par:

*CoQ10* &#8211; 600mg/day (most 35+ are on this anyway)

*Fish Oil/Omega 3&#8217;s/EPA* &#8211; often comes in 1000mg or 1200 mg, I take [email protected] (most 35+ are on this anyway)

*DHEA* &#8211; Fertinatal 25mg, 3x/day. Very $$$, but it was my Hail Mary & was featured in the Center for Human Reproductive Studies (CHR) article/studies: https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html. Here&#8217;s a link to the Fertinatal website: https://www.fertinatal.com/. You don&#8217;t have to go with that kind, just be sure its micronized & has good reviews. Our lovely Dwrgi found a good one called Micron 5 DHEA (go on Amazon or https://www.dhea.com/product.php?productid=17521)

*Vitex* &#8211; finally a pill that is super-duper cheap! I just took Nature&#8217;s Answer 40mg/day (1 pill). The bottle was $3.56 for 90 pills &#8211; 3 months worth, that&#8217;s $1/mo :saywhat: . I really didn&#8217;t realize what a little miracle-drug this was &#8211; I just took for cycle regulation & was hopeful it would regulate my hormones, but here&#8217;s more (& you can google &#8211; tons of stuff out there): https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex#p. I just found the pills on Amazon & there were many brands, so I&#8217;d just choose on with good reviews, if you can. Doesn&#8217;t seem to me like this pill is one anyone can mess up&#8230;


Many of us temp/chart to ensure that we are ovulating & see when we ovulate & to determine if we are having other issues (you can tell certain issues just by what your body temps are throughout the month - its really pretty cool). It is free & very easy. You just take your temp each morning & enter it into the chart. Only your temp shift or a blood test can confirm ovulation. OPKs are great to see when yo are about to ovulate, but they do not confirm ovulation as you can get a +OPK & not ever ovulate. Just click on anyone's chart & you can set up your own from there. GL :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> AFM 
> 
> Spoiler
> just waiting on results of bloods :coffee: Surprisingly calm this go-round? :shrug: That may go out the window this afternoon, so you may have to pick me off the floor. :nope: Just praying & hoping!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;My last 2 mc's were between 4.5-5.5 wks so, a tad nervous, but also calm at the mo. there's really nothing else on God's green earth I can do right now, and I guess I can take comfort in that fact. :shy::shrug:
> But in the meantime, you may find this funny. We got an email for the U.S. Secret Service. We cant carry ANYTHING into the WH except cell phones, keys & an umbrella (no purse  and also no handguns? Geez, I thought for sure I could bring my gun into the WH :dohh:) but also: you are not allowed to pee the whole entire time you are there! :shock: And we are meeting the Secret Service off site so they can take us in  this all sounds so clandestine! :shhh::cool: Maybe I should wear an all black suit w/dark sunglasses??? :haha: (oh yeah, defo dressy/business attire, too. Im starting to get the inkling that we are going to places where the general public doesnt go?! :shock:)

Lils-I would just love it if you got your phone to beep every now and again, and that you then whispered into it, and scanned up and down and left to right, as if you're casing the joint. I found that analogy quite funny, but I'm sure that, really, it's not! Have a great trip, and how the hell will you stop yourself from peeing? I have to go at least every half hour at the best of times! :shrug::blush: And 

HUGE ​
loves and luck for this afternoon (although I know you don't need it! :winkwink::winkwink:).

HI everybody! Big hugs to you all, Axxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

P.S. Samsfan, Lils gives very good advice re. amh. The vits and supplements will take at least three months to take effect, so the sooner you start taking them, the better. Also, a high protein diet is very good for egg quality, and plant protein (beans, pulses, etc.) is better than animal protein, but both are really good. I also once read a doctor say that many women get pregnant without realising that they have a low amh; it's only later when they need to get it tested that they realise it is low! Good luck lovely!


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy big :hug:

Lils, you need to get you some Tena Ladies :haha: 
- good luck this afternoon :flower:

Sam welcome :hugs:

Lady H good luck too hon :flower:

Pad where are you? :growlmad::haha: Although I stalked you and found out your news :haha:

:hi: hi everyone, sorry brain not working well enough to name all :haha::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Just had a revelation.read something on another thread about folic acid causing side effects.since i came off depo i have had abdominal cramps for a week before af and presumed it was a weird postdepo/ttc obsessed symptom.but realised i started taking folic acid the same time i came off depo.just looked up side effects and there it is abdominal discomfort and constipation!!!i thought i was just falling apart!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies .... i have a lot of catching up here to do.... 

but saw Maddy's news...
Maddy

Spoiler
-I am soooo sorry hun - damn life is unfair...:nope::hugs::hugs:

Lils - thinking of you - update us on your results!!:hugs: Have a great trip!

Mirium

Spoiler
- I am hopeful for you.... know you don't want to get excited.... but that is really great news so far!:thumbup:

Kismet - understand the break thing.... take your time...:hugs:

Lady H -

Spoiler
good luck at your scan ! I think I need to go back more to find out sex....

Have we heard from Pad?? How was your scan??:hugs::hugs:

Sorry - Still catching up.... 

Sending everyone who needs hugs....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Ness - wonder if folate would be better? Its the absorbable folic acid, but I'm not sure whether it would be better on symptoms or what, but you can google. :thumbup:

Dwrgi - :rofl::rofl::rofl: I just may get tackled & shackled & shipped off to Abu Ghraib in Cuba! But, I wouldn't have to work anymore? Hmmmm. I was totally picturing it!!! I'm going to tell DH, Sis & BIL about your suggestion. :haha: Good advice about the plant proteins. I don't even know what plant proteins really are other than beans, so I looked it up & was quite surprised at all the veggies that have so much protein - I never knew? I am going to eat lots more now. :thumbup: Thanks, hun. :hugs:


BF - I had to google what that was :haha: Good idea! Adult diapers - fab idea! :haha: :hugs:


AFM -

Spoiler
So, being an accounting geek, of course I created a spreadsheet of what my betas should be today based off of doubling every 48hrs & starting with my hcg #'s from last week :blush:, so it had to be between 2200 & 4400. It's 3708 :shock::shock::shock: :yipee: :wohoo: I am already past my last 2 mc's in terms of time. I'm guessing I am at 5 or 5+2 wks. I have u/s booked for after Xmas. I am not even close to being out of the woods, but wow, I am so thankful just to make it this far!!! So keep sending vibes & prayers if you can please!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - cross-posted, how are you doing? I need to FB Pad to get her butt on here & update everyone! Will do right now :winkwink:


----------



## Lady H

Lils

Spoiler
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :thumbup:praying like crazy xxx:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lils


Spoiler
:yipee: I have so much hope for you on this one. You are doing everything you can and I have everything crossed the numbers will keep going up and up :thumbup:

I would also have done a spreadsheet :blush: In fact I am in the process of creating one for my new hobby of crochet as I am crocheting an afghan blanket so I had to calculate how many combinations of different squares, each with 3 colours, that I could get out of 7 colours :haha: Ok I'll leave you to work that one out and see if we come up with the same number :winkwink:


----------



## dashka

Lils -

Spoiler
Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo: that is great news!!! I've been hanging around here for the last few hours waiting for an update - thank you and I will keep praying for you.... Have a great trip hun !:hugs::hugs::kiss: - Yes get Pad on here too - thanks!


----------



## Samsfan

Wow Ladies... thanks for the love!!!!!! 

What a great welcome.... thank you soooo much everyone... It was really nice to come on the site and see all the comments after a stressful day.

Lil- Thanks for the advice!!!!! I'm going to invest in vitamins asap. The doctor already put me on Vitamin D... I'm deficient. I have Omega 3's and don't take them. I really appreciate you taking the time to write me with all the information. 

I visited my doc today!!!!! Looks like the recommendation is IVF sooner than later.. He says I'm not worse case scenario...but he wouldnt recommend waiting and based on what we spoke about IVF is his recommendation.

I'm scheduled for a watersono first week in January and I have to go to the gyno to update all my regular tests... than idk I guess I jump in. I guess I better do my homework. Im very nervous about even considering IVF

Any thoughts?


----------



## Samsfan

Oh and LILS---- I need to start taking my temperature.. Yes will start temping!!!.... maybe I'll get lucky and get pregnant before I start IVF.


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Samsfan - Welcome

Lils

Spoiler
Yay for HCG doubling!! You seem to be doing well compared to last time!!

LadyH

Spoiler
Yay for 20 week scan!!!

Dashka - Enjoy your holidays...:hugs: and :hugs: to you

Kismet - Enjoy your holidays too. Take care of yourself...:hugs: and :hugs:

AFM

Spoiler
Yesterday, I didn't like the following development - I started feeling fairly strong period type pain and got some red spotting too. I used a little more progesterone and it stopped. Tonight again, I saw some spotting again although it is not continuous. The period type pain is still there but milder than yesterday. However, I am starting to wonder if the progesterone is just holding back the inevitable. I have testing today so I am worried. I will advise later


----------



## chickenchaser

Mirium honey, sending loads of love, hope everything is ok.

Sam, a very warm welcome to you. I hope your stay here is a short one

Lils, I will give the circle a ring and book myself a place. Love to you too. X

Hi to everyone, sorry for the short post, I'm on my phone.

TWW for me. 3DPO today.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Chicken!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Lils and BF-OMG, we are cosmic triplets! I LOVE Excel! I'm responsible for all of our assessment sheets from Year 7-11, and I LOVE inputting data!!! 

I read somewhere that you are either a thinker, a feeler or a knower. Thinkers THINK everything through, and again and again, before making a decsiion, researching everything they can, and cross-referencing data. That is SOOOO me! 

Lils-

Spoiler
I have a very good feeling about this Little Bean! You're doing all the right things lovely!

The only downside to a high protein diet is that you'll also need to buy LOADS of air freshner!!! winkwink::haha::haha:).

Ciao for now! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH & Dashka - thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF - thank you - I am hoping. :hugs: Well, since I'm officially off work today the accounting hat is already off, so you & Dwrgi are going to have to work those #'s out!!! :haha: No spreadsheets for me - yay! (what's your answer?)

Dwrgi - Thank you hun :hugs:. Cosmic Triplets!!! :happydance: I had not realized you were also a SS geek like us!? :haha: I wouldn't have guessed it! It is great to enter a few numbers, create a formula, populate the cells & then watch your answer unfold in a millisecond, right? And then you can get creative & format everything to the hilt, make it all colorful, diff fonts...what geeks we are, eh?! :haha: I'll venture to guess that I'm a thinker too, then? (googlaholics we are before we do anything, right? :winkwink:) 

Chicken - :dust::dust::dust:

Sam - print out that CHR article & bring it with you to your next appt & ask the Dr if you should perhaps do the 4-month plan. Well, you can do it either way, but that study directly addressed women of advanced age w/low ovarian reserve. I am surprised he didn't suggest it, but then again, neither did my IVF consult Dr. (who was God, by the way :growlmad:), who also said I needed to use DE - this was my very 1st appt. Once AMH starting going back up, he said No, you don;t need DE, use OE's 6 mos see what happens & keep doing what you're doing (oh yeah, he told me how to use OPK's at that appt too - 1.6 years into TTC :saywhat: I was like, get over yourself dude, I seem to know more than you do - at natural TTC anyway.) And don't be surprised if "they don't believe" in charting. Most Dr's don't. Do it anyway. Such Dr's also said I needed DE, & one even did Day 21 bloods on me when my cycle was 5wks long (meaning I was ovulating rt ON Day21) & hence said I wasn't ovulating & put me on Clomid & wasted 5 months of my TTC journey!!! (Clomid dried me up completely - no EWCM whatsoever). And I've seen a few ladies find out something was wrong with their cycles or hormones or etc way earlier than they would normally have because they charted. Just pay attention to your own intuition w/these Dr's - always ask questions & if something doesn't make sense or seem, right, ask about it, argue about it, just don't ignore it.


----------



## LilSluz

Mirium -

Spoiler
You know that the progesterone causes spotting too, right? I actually had a black clump come out the day after BFP. Froliky spotted/bleed a lot in the beginning. Also, Pad & another friend I have both bled & spotted for about 4-6 weeks or so on & off & kept going & getting u/s & everything was fine - they are both at 20 weeks now! 

I'm no expert in mc, but don't you usually have to have hcg go down first before you mc? Mine always had to get down to like - below 5 or 10? Unless, I would imagine it's some type of anatomical inability to keep baby around, but I always thought that cervix thing happened when you were further along? Idk.. As for cramps, I've been getting them since post-BFP. I wondered a few times, but I think its just changing in there, gas & constipation. :blush: Please don't get freaked out yet, hun. GL & let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Dashka - Good luck today at your RE follow-up appt & let us know what the Dr says hun! :flower::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

AFM -

Spoiler
So, being an accounting geek, of course I created a spreadsheet of what my betas should be today based off of doubling every 48hrs & starting with my hcg #'s from last week :blush:, so it had to be between 2200 & 4400. It's 3708 :shock::shock::shock: :yipee: :wohoo: I am already past my last 2 mc's in terms of time. I'm guessing I am at 5 or 5+2 wks. I have u/s booked for after Xmas. I am not even close to being out of the woods, but wow, I am so thankful just to make it this far!!! So keep sending vibes & prayers if you can please!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :hugs::kiss:
[/QUOTE]
I love this you are such a geek but god it's useful!


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz said:


> BF - thank you - I am hoping. :hugs: Well, since I'm officially off work today the accounting hat is already off, so you & Dwrgi are going to have to work those #'s out!!! :haha: No spreadsheets for me - yay! (what's your answer?)
> 
> Dwrgi - Thank you hun :hugs:. Cosmic Triplets!!! :happydance: I had not realized you were also a SS geek like us!? :haha: I wouldn't have guessed it! It is great to enter a few numbers, create a formula, populate the cells & then watch your answer unfold in a millisecond, right? And then you can get creative & format everything to the hilt, make it all colorful, diff fonts...what geeks we are, eh?! :haha: I'll venture to guess that I'm a thinker too, then? (googlaholics we are before we do anything, right? :winkwink:)

Ooh yes, I love doing that :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:

Yay for the SS cosmic triplets :haha:

The answer is 210! That is if you count the 6 pattern variations on each group of 3 colours :haha: So 35 unique combinations of colours x 6 patterns :wacko::haha:

Oh and each square measures 15cm so if I do a blanket that is 14x 15 squares then it should be 225 x 210cm - but now I am thinking that is a bit big maybe! Although probably would be perfect for a super king size (which I have, all to myself lol) :haha:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies!

Lunch with Lil was fabulous! We definitely could have talked all day! I am praying for our Lil!

Ness - :hugs: :hugs:

Dashka - :hugs: :hugs: Have a wonderful Holiday beautiful Momma!!

Mirium - I am praying/hoping for you lady!! Lil was right..I spotted 2x. It kept me on edge for quite some time. :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there!!

Maddy - Soo sorry!!! Take Good Care of Yourself! Do some pampering and nurturing and don't feel the least bit guilty about it!! :hugs: :hugs: 

Greenleaf - HSG is not bad..don't worry. I would just take some advil or motrin or something to take because you might get a bit crampy afterwards. 

Moondust - On to TTC! Yeah!!

Hi to everyone! Kismet, SmallHelen, Pebble, Pbl-ge, OMM, Butterfly, Lil, Purps, Dwrgi, HA, Tiger, Pad, & our noob, Samsfam & all of the rest of you lovely, wonderful ladies!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all..

I did a massive post but it looks like bnb ate it!!!:growlmad:

Lils... I said it before I say it again... small victories but victories non the less!:happydance:

Maddy as Fro and Lils say I too bled. 4-5 wks spotting and then a big bleed at 7 wks... it is scary, but doesn't always mean the end.:hugs:

Not long til your trip BF!:thumbup:

How are you Dwrgi?:flower:

DrH you are doing so well chick!

Hey Purps!

LadyH

Spoiler
good luck for scan!!

AFM

Spoiler
we had our 20 wk scan and all is well with baby... biggest shock was to discover we are having a baby boy!! Still in shock!:cloud9:


----------



## nessaw

Mirium big hugs thinking of u and hope all is ok.

Pad wow a boy!!what did the dr say?

Afm xmas party for 90 5yr olds done and dusted.have cracked open the sherry!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad


Spoiler
That is the most amazing news and a little boy :cloud9: I don't think any of us expected that. Congratulations honey I'm over the moon for you :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

padbrat said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I did a massive post but it looks like bnb ate it!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Lils... I said it before I say it again... small victories but victories non the less!:happydance:
> 
> Maddy as Fro and Lils say I too bled. 4-5 wks spotting and then a big bleed at 7 wks... it is scary, but doesn't always mean the end.:hugs:
> 
> Not long til your trip BF!:thumbup:
> 
> How are you Dwrgi?:flower:
> 
> DrH you are doing so well chick!
> 
> Hey Purps!
> 
> LadyH
> 
> Spoiler
> good luck for scan!!
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> we had our 20 wk scan and all is well with baby... biggest shock was to discover we are having a baby boy!! Still in shock!:cloud9:

Wow, he truly is a miracle baby!!!! i am so happy for you!!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Lovely Ladies, 5 sleeps until, Christmas! :xmas1::xmas12:

AFM

Spoiler
Saw Princess H on the scan today and she is perfect. I'm finally in love properly and brought our first few clothing items today. Picture on my journal linked in my signature if you are up for a peek. Xxx love you all, couldn't have got this far sanity in tact (ish) without your wonderful support :kiss:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Pad

Spoiler
I am so surprised that baby is a boy too. Truly awesome..yay :happydance: :happydance:

LadyH

Spoiler
50% along!!! That's wonderful!!

AFM

Spoiler
Thank you ladies for your support. There was really bad weather here in the Midwest this morning. A real snowstorm. I left and started driving to do my testing and I was crawling on the very slushy road. I turned around and went back home. On my way back, I remembered to use 4 wheel drive... :) but I wasn't turning around again (was too scared) so I will go test tomorrow morning. The pain I was feeling yesterday is more or less gone though and the spotting stopped so I hope that's good :shrug:.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Paaaaaad!! :wohoo: If I could, I would be doing back-flips for you right now!! 

I'm officially in holiday-mode now, so I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year... let's make 2013 our year, lovely ladies!!

Big :hugs: and mince pies all round!

C xx


----------



## onmymind17

So i went for my annual pap last week and they call me yesterday with results, i guess it came back that i have inflamation in my cervix, now i have to use some gel suppository for 5 days, and then go back in 6 months for another pap, ugh. I guess it could be from an infection, have any of you ladies ever had this? Should i worry?


----------



## Greenleaf

Thank you all for the feedback on HSG. :)

Today is 21/12/2012 (at my timezone) and I thank God that Im still alive! :D The sun rose and the sky is bright and clear (or almost clear due to the smog and haze as usual :p). No 3 days of darkness as predicted. Its the beginning of a new era according to the Mayan Calendar. Heres wishing everyone new hope for those ttc. :hugs:

Its been a hectic month for me at work with nonstop events after events and trying to resolve all outstanding issues before the end of the year. Only able to take a breather today. Looking forward to Christmas! Desperately need a break!

Going for my CD21 blood test on Monday. Hopefully results will be okay [-o&lt;


:hug:and :dust: to all the wonderful ladies here. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy 2013!


----------



## purplelou

Pad

Spoiler
Wow! I am so happy for you! Congratulations on your baby boy! I think this little boy was just meant to be...no other explaination!!

OMM hopefully those suppositories will sort out the inflammation :hugs:

Tiger have a lovely holiday and happy Christmas!! Xxxx

Massive hugs to everyone else! And happy Friday!! :yipee:
Love you all xxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Pad I am so surprised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But delighted for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo woo Hoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So pleased that we are still alive and that the world is indeed continuing!!!!!!!!!!!!

How many more sleeps girls????


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler
Merry Christmas all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have done all the christmas shopping and am looking forward to seeing both my and other half's families. The other thing that is happening for us is that we have to tell our news to our parents. I know mine will be stoked... I am hoping that DH's will be ok with our news... I am wondering if his mum will think our pregnancy is a bit earlier than she expected (aka premature) - being honest if I had the choice it would have been a year later.. but only having 2.5 eggs left is a little motivating should we say..... only my dad knows the struggles we went through with our results though I let my mum know about our decision to try. OH is a darling, we have never been happier... the bump is there now, underneath the layer of podge. I've lost weight in order to fool my boss that I am growing a parasite.......... don't want to tell anyone till I'm 20/40. Wedding will be off... and since ex wife is doing all she can to turn the step kids against me and they again announced they wouldn't be here anyway. I can't keep up with the plans that get broken at her end.. and the fun of recognising that asking for a divorce = hung up on by children, ignored, nasty comments made re. me. Fab really. They are kids though, they don't know any better. OH has suggested that we just suit ourselves with respect to rebooking the wedding. We thought we would wait a year or at least six months!!!!!!!Enough about me!!!!!!!!!!!!


So very one mwah mwah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you all get some christmas dreams and some christmas cheer - if you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:xmas20::xmas20::xmas20::xmas20::xmas20:


----------



## purplelou

DrH massive hugs re the ex-family! Hope telling the family is loads of fun!! Ave a ab christmas xxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Zero days until my Chrissy! I'm working on the 25th so we had our celebration with friends today. OMG I ate seafood, BBQ, salads and SANGRIA to my hearts content. Oh and now I'm finishing off the mulled wine!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Paaad I am soo over the moon for you. :) Yeeaaaaaahhhhh:))Loads of kisses xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mirium

Kismet - I am so sorry about the passing of your uncle and the resulting stress in your family!! Try to make the best of the holidays and take it one day at a time...:hugs: and :hugs: and :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Kismet, I am so sorry for you loss xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hey Skye!!
Lovely to see you!!
Can't believe little shirin is almost a year old!
She is beautiful btw! 
How is everything with you?


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet honey, I'm so sorry for your loss and that you are having a hard time at the moment. I really hope that 2013 is a better year for you. Big hugs and we are all here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## nessaw

Kismet big hugs x


----------



## Maddy40

Kismet, ouch that's hard stuff at any time of year, but especially so at Xmas. Enormous hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Lady H

Kismet big hugs. So sorry xx


----------



## LilSluz

Pad

Spoiler
already been talking w/you but again so SHOCKED & excited for you chic! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Still cant believe its a boy!?

Mirium - be careful hun. Let us know when you find out.

LadyH -

Spoiler
Congrats hu0n & happy half-baked!

DrH -

Spoiler
have a great time telling family!

Kismet - big hugs coming your way hun. I'm so sorry.

On my new tablet w/no keyboard so having a bit of time with this touch Only typing so can't type much. But big hugs & a very happy holidays & Merry Christmas to all my ladies, Dwrgi, Dashka, Purps, Butterfly, Pebble, Moon, chicken, Owl, Nessaw, Fro, Asry, maddy, OMM, Tiger, HA & everyone else - Big hugs & luvs & hoping all your Xmas wishes come true. :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :xmas3:

After about 3 solid days of 18 hours of work, our house is more or less presentable to the houseguests who are arriving in a couple of hours. I'm DEAD. :xmas15: But we got all the floors installed (didn't do the trim work, and I've got a sneaky suspicion that'll be a few months), the house is clean-ish, everyone has a bed with clean linens (Have I mentioned the washing machine just broke? :wacko:), and there's plenty of :wine:. We had a couple of truly wretched days, that I won't even go into right now, but FX it'll be a relaxing holiday now. :xmas9: Oh yeah, that emoticon reminds me that I should go trim the tree.

Hope you are all doing as well as can be expected, given your situations. 

Kismet, I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle! :hugs: 

Mirium, hope all is well. Keep us posted. When do you get more news?

Pad, congrats! Although I have to admit that I'm confused about how that's possible. I think I've missed something. :blush: :wacko:

OMM --hope you're okay. :hugs: I don't know anything about that, so I'm no help. :shrug:

That's about all I have time for--just wanted to catch the biggies. I'll post again as soon as I can. Many Christmas/Pagan Tree Day/Kwanza/Belated Hanukka/Secular Holiday/Or Whatever hugs and kisses to everyone!!! ''


----------



## Lady H

One sleep......:xmas1::xmas3::xmas9::xmas15::xmas17::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Everyone wishing you all a Very Happy Christmas and a Wonderful 2013.

I'm 8DPO today and driving myself mad symptom spotting :yellowcard:


----------



## nessaw

Pbl chillax now.

Chicken gotta love symptom spotting!gd luck.

Afm struggling at the mo with how xmas was meant to be this yr but trying to keep positive.think i was just keeping it together til the end of term.blah!any hoo new yr new start etc.my cbfm arrived so am going to start that up next cycle.

Am off to boyfs family for most of week so will wish u all a very merry xmas and hope all our wishes come true in the new yr.

Much love vxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Bug hugs Ness, Have a great Christmas XX


----------



## BabyBean14

I wanted to pop by and wish you all happy holidays! :xmas8::xmas3::xmas9::xmas23::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6:

Big hugs to all who need it! :hugs:

And a huge thank you for the support. You're the best! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

https://www.desicomments.com/dc1/11/157027/157027.gif


----------



## purplelou

Wishing everyone here a safe happy and peaceful Christmas xxxc may 2013 bring you all exactly what you ever wanted xxxxx


----------



## Mirium

Merry, merry Christmas to everyone - all of the ladies!!! :cake::pizza::icecream::wine::lolly:::xmas14::xmas16: We should all try to relax and eat and drink and enjoy this day!


----------



## drhouse

Merry Christmas all! Ate too much just about to have presents! Woo hoo!


----------



## bgs4444

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. I am 36 and TTC for just over a year now. Have been on four clomid cycles and have started estradiol this month and now progesterone pills (all per my OBGYN). it's so frustrating each month, because I get cramps and lower back pain pretty much right after I ovulate....it's like my body doesn't even allow itself time to get pregnant! anyone else ever feel that way?


----------



## iamtruetome

I have been lurking on here for a long time and have also read pages and pages of posts starting from page 1. I hope it is okay for me to join all of you ladies on your TTC journeys, as I don't really have anyone else to talk to about this. 

I am 36 yo and have been charting (FF) since May '12 when I got off BC after many years of using it to control cysts and heavy, painful periods. DH and I have been actively TTC since.

Some other background...Recently I have been experiencing nights sweats for 3-4 nights in a row during AF. I went to my ob-gyn about this a few weeks ago, and she wants to do an FSH test because she is concerned this has something to do with the night sweats. After looking at my previous cycle, she also mentioned a chemical pregnancy (My temps remained elevated throughout AF), but I don't quite understand how they can determine a chemical pg. As for the blood test, I'm nervous about it...

In addition to my issues, my husband has DE, so while we can BD just fine, he doesn't ejaculate. Needless to say, this has made babymaking even more challenging and stressful. As a result, we have been doing home insemination using a needle-less syringe, but it hasn't worked yet (still hopeful).

Hubby got a referral to get an SA at the Shady Grove Fertility Cinic, so our next steps in the process are my blood test and his SA.

In the meantime, I foolishly spent the last two weeks scrutinizing every last symptom and had convinced myself I was pg. Sadly, AF showed up yesterday, so now I'm looking on to the next cycle...

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday. :)


----------



## nessaw

Welcome ladies. Afraid i don't know much aboit ur indiv issues but I hope ur stay here is short but sweet!

Hope everyone is having a lovely xmas.x


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone!!!! I'm fairly new to the site. I'm in my research and consulting stage.
AMH .53 38 yo Consult : IVF... still have another sono to go on January 7th. 

bgss same thing happens with me. I ovulate and than I am crampy and sore until my period.


----------



## iamtruetome

Thanks for the welcome, Samsfan and nessaw. 

It is nice to know there are people out there who truly understand what you're going through.


----------



## Samsfan

Totally understand. I'm trying to digest what my fs has advised. He advised I go straight to IVF. I'm debating whether I try IUI first. He said results are at 10 percent with IUI and IVF has a success rate of 40 percent. 

Tough dealing with the effects of IVF... I have a lot to think about. Wish it would just happen naturally. Starting to take my temp. Maybe a miracle will happen in January



iamtruetome said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Samsfan and nessaw.
> 
> It is nice to know there are people out there who truly understand what you're going through.


----------



## Mirium

Bgs4444 - Welcome!! I hope your stay is short. I've had the same constant soreness after ovulation in some cycles too.

Spoiler
It's only a mere few weeks but I got pregnant recently
 My advice is to keep consulting with your ob-gyn about it but don't get too worried because it seems like getting pregnant sometimes really has no rhyme or reason! 

Iamtruetome - Welcome!! I hope your stay is short. I have ran into the Shady Grove Clinic website online. It sounded like a really good fertility clinic. That's great that you're running some tests and reading through the thread. Give it all your best shot and I hope that you have success soon! 

Samsfan - Good luck with the consulting. I hope you come up with an awesome plan!

AFM

Spoiler
I did testing again today so I am waiting for results from both today and last Friday. I really should have called for it today but I just could not bring myself to :nope:. I also realise that I am holding back on scheduling the date for my 1st sono. I just find it all very stressful. However, I will have to face the music so tomorrow I guess I will get results and/or schedule the sono. Today though, I was extremely tired and sleepy so seems like the pregnancy is still progressing. Take care ladies


----------



## iamtruetome

Samsfan said:


> Totally understand. I'm trying to digest what my fs has advised. He advised I go straight to IVF. I'm debating whether I try IUI first. He said results are at 10 percent with IUI and IVF has a success rate of 40 percent.
> 
> Tough dealing with the effects of IVF... I have a lot to think about. Wish it would just happen naturally. Starting to take my temp. Maybe a miracle will happen in January

Just wondering...why did fs advise that you go straight to IVF? You said you're just starting to temp...how had you been determining ovulation before then? I'm temping every morning and using OPK. Despite having it all timed "perfectly" the last few cycles, it didn't take. We are doing home insemination, so I'm sure that is a factor too. For how many cycles have you been ttc? (I apologize if you have already mentioned this.)

I have two friends who struggled with fertility, but I don't feel I can talk to either of them right now for very different reasons. One went through both IUI and IVF. It was an emotionally draining few years for she and her husband, and she is now going on 41 and not sure if they'e going to continue trying. They are also considering adoption. Another friend TTC for five years...was told she had "old eggs" at 33. She went through two rounds of IVF with no luck. They took a break for over a year, and she is now due in January with her first, a baby boy (she will be 37 in April). I am so thrilled for her that I refuse to discuss my TTC struggles. I don't want to dampen her happy moment...she has already been through so much and deserves this.


----------



## Samsfan

IAMTRUE---- I am married 3 years, using OPK's for last 6 months. We have really been trying to conceive for a year... prior to OPK's I just charted... We never used any protection for 3 years we have been married. I recently went to FS in beginning of December. I had a sonogram, blood tests, femvue and more blood tests. My AMH is .53. We originally spoke about IUI. FS states success rate on IUI is 10 percent with drugs its 15 percent with IVF it is 40 to 45 percent. I am 38 years of age. We had a lengthy discussion about my profession, lifestyle concerns and he then suggested IVF. I am not a worse case scenario.. but he doesn't suggest waiting to try naturally. He says he doesn't know how much time I have. He really cannot tell. I guess that is why he suggested IVF. He felt strongly about IVF after our conversation. 

I also have a friend who had IUI. I feel the same way. I cannot discuss it. I also have another friend, who is very supportive. She has 2 kids from a prior marriage.. She had them young. She was remarried at 38 and she has been through 7 years of IVF without success. She is now 50. She encouraged me to go to FS. She also feels that I should jump into IVF. 

I have another blood test, gyn exam and sono scheduled for first week in January. I guess I have to decide by January 7th and we will take it from there. This process takes a while. I probably won't be able to start until Feb if that is the avenue I'm going to take. Don't know if that helps. I saw on another thread about acupuncture. I think in the meantime, I'm going to give that a try. 


iamtruetome said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Totally understand. I'm trying to digest what my fs has advised. He advised I go straight to IVF. I'm debating whether I try IUI first. He said results are at 10 percent with IUI and IVF has a success rate of 40 percent.
> 
> Tough dealing with the effects of IVF... I have a lot to think about. Wish it would just happen naturally. Starting to take my temp. Maybe a miracle will happen in January
> 
> Just wondering...why did fs advise that you go straight to IVF? You said you're just starting to temp...how had you been determining ovulation before then? I'm temping every morning and using OPK. Despite having it all timed "perfectly" the last few cycles, it didn't take. We are doing home insemination, so I'm sure that is a factor too. For how many cycles have you been ttc? (I apologize if you have already mentioned this.)
> 
> I have two friends who struggled with fertility, but I don't feel I can talk to either of them right now for very different reasons. One went through both IUI and IVF. It was an emotionally draining few years for she and her husband, and she is now going on 41 and not sure if they'e going to continue trying. They are also considering adoption. Another friend TTC for five years...was told she had "old eggs" at 33. She went through two rounds of IVF with no luck. They took a break for over a year, and she is now due in January with her first, a baby boy (she will be 37 in April). I am so thrilled for her that I refuse to discuss my TTC struggles. I don't want to dampen her happy moment...she has already been through so much and deserves this.Click to expand...


----------



## iamtruetome

Mirium said:


> Iamtruetome - Welcome!! I hope your stay is short. I have ran into the Shady Grove Clinic website online. It sounded like a really good fertility clinic. That's great that you're running some tests and reading through the thread. Give it all your best shot and I hope that you have success soon!

Mirium,

Thanks for the warm welcome and kind words. I hope that my stay here is short too, but it is comforting to know there are people to talk to if it becomes a bit of a longer visit than I'd like. :)

What tests are you getting done? I hope that everything goes well for you and you go on to have a happy and healthy pregnancy. :)


----------



## froliky2011

Kismet - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry! Take care of yourself!!

Pad -

Spoiler
Amazing surprise!! Congrats!! What a miracle!!

LadyH

Spoiler
-:happydance: :happydance: Great news!!

I just wanted to pop in quick. Sitting at the computer kills my back (sitting period is just really not fun). In any case today I found out that the girl that said "everything happens for a reason and the reason she would never do IVF, AI etc. is because she would be afraid something bad would happen"....well she got pregnant on her first try and she just got married in November and got pregnant on their honeymoon. She called me today to say she was thinking about me and wondering how I was doing but I really felt like her intention was not in the best spot because she once again had to stress "I really believe everything happens for a reason and I don't like to try and control it.....blah blah blah"...I seriously am really hurt. Who says that to someone who is 40+ weeks preggo and had to use AI etc. She is really not the most sensitive person if you ask me. At this point, I think I am ready to just write her off as a friend. She has no idea and is so damn ignorant as far as I am concerned. I suppose she would say that to a gay couple or something too. So, I guess, if you work too hard at something, or try to make your dreams come true..in her opinion...everything should be "EASY"! Well, glad it came easy for her..not everyone is that fortunate and just because we are not that fortunate does not mean that we should not do anything possible to make our dreams come true. Whatever! I had to vent! I am so tired of ignorant women who make remarks and they have no clue what the hell they are saying. Sorry for the rant. I just want to cry. Lots of Love to you all...Fro


----------



## Samsfan

Frolicky----- She is totally IGNORANT! AND Frankly I think she may envy your life in some other way. To call you and basically say those things. I would not only ignore her, but probably cut her out of my life. You have wonderful things happening and you should focus on those things rather than her!

Hugs:kiss:


----------



## iamtruetome

Samsfan said:


> IAMTRUE---- I am married 3 years, using OPK's for last 6 months. We have really been trying to conceive for a year... prior to OPK's I just charted... We never used any protection for 3 years we have been married. I recently went to FS in beginning of December. I had a sonogram, blood tests, femvue and more blood tests. My AMH is .53. We originally spoke about IUI. FS states success rate on IUI is 10 percent with drugs its 15 percent with IVF it is 40 to 45 percent. I am 38 years of age. We had a lengthy discussion about my profession, lifestyle concerns and he then suggested IVF. I am not a worse case scenario.. but he doesn't suggest waiting to try naturally. He says he doesn't know how much time I have. He really cannot tell. I guess that is why he suggested IVF. He felt strongly about IVF after our conversation.
> 
> I also have a friend who had IUI. I feel the same way. I cannot discuss it. I also have another friend, who is very supportive. She has 2 kids from a prior marriage.. She had them young. She was remarried at 38 and she has been through 7 years of IVF without success. She is now 50. She encouraged me to go to FS. She also feels that I should jump into IVF.
> 
> I have another blood test, gyn exam and sono scheduled for first week in January. I guess I have to decide by January 7th and we will take it from there. This process takes a while. I probably won't be able to start until Feb if that is the avenue I'm going to take. Don't know if that helps. I saw on another thread about acupuncture. I think in the meantime, I'm going to give that a try.

So much to digest, isn't it? I guess all we can do is take it one step at a time. Hopefully you will get good news in early January with your tests. It is good that you're being proactive. 

Did you have an FSH test in addition to the AMH? I'm just wondering why my ob-gyn encouraged me to take the FSH right away, but I think when I mentioned the night sweats, that concerned her.

Has your husband also been checked and everything turned out okay on his end? 

We are just now looking into our coverage if IVF is a route we have to take. It is so expensive, and we couldn't even consider it without the coverage from my insurance.

Until we get these tests done we won't know if one or both of us has an issue, but my age combined with my DH's DE is enough to encourage us to get a bit more aggressive.

I'll be thinking of you and hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Samsfan

Iamtruetome---- He did not do the FSH. I gather because it has to be done on a specific day of my cycle. I had missed it when I went. It almost seems as if my FS has made up his mind that I should proceed with IVF despite numbers. I think the reality is, when you are older than 35..what do the numbers matter.. Reality is.. we just need to get pregnant. I've tried and failed. The longer I . wait, the more difficult it will get. My tests are all "normal" He even stated that my AMH was normal for someone my age. He is less concerned with the AMH number because he actually did a sono that looks at my eggs. He says all looks good... but fact is by the time I have a child a may be 40. My husband also tested and he is fine. So it is time and age that is not my friend. 

I will keep you posted. 



iamtruetome said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> IAMTRUE---- I am married 3 years, using OPK's for last 6 months. We have really been trying to conceive for a year... prior to OPK's I just charted... We never used any protection for 3 years we have been married. I recently went to FS in beginning of December. I had a sonogram, blood tests, femvue and more blood tests. My AMH is .53. We originally spoke about IUI. FS states success rate on IUI is 10 percent with drugs its 15 percent with IVF it is 40 to 45 percent. I am 38 years of age. We had a lengthy discussion about my profession, lifestyle concerns and he then suggested IVF. I am not a worse case scenario.. but he doesn't suggest waiting to try naturally. He says he doesn't know how much time I have. He really cannot tell. I guess that is why he suggested IVF. He felt strongly about IVF after our conversation.
> 
> I also have a friend who had IUI. I feel the same way. I cannot discuss it. I also have another friend, who is very supportive. She has 2 kids from a prior marriage.. She had them young. She was remarried at 38 and she has been through 7 years of IVF without success. She is now 50. She encouraged me to go to FS. She also feels that I should jump into IVF.
> 
> I have another blood test, gyn exam and sono scheduled for first week in January. I guess I have to decide by January 7th and we will take it from there. This process takes a while. I probably won't be able to start until Feb if that is the avenue I'm going to take. Don't know if that helps. I saw on another thread about acupuncture. I think in the meantime, I'm going to give that a try.
> 
> So much to digest, isn't it? I guess all we can do is take it one step at a time. Hopefully you will get good news in early January with your tests. It is good that you're being proactive.
> 
> Did you have an FSH test in addition to the AMH? I'm just wondering why my ob-gyn encouraged me to take the FSH right away, but I think when I mentioned the night sweats, that concerned her.
> 
> Has your husband also been checked and everything turned out okay on his end?
> 
> We are just now looking into our coverage if IVF is a route we have to take. It is so expensive, and we couldn't even consider it without the coverage from my insurance.
> 
> Until we get these tests done we won't know if one or both of us has an issue, but my age combined with my DH's DE is enough to encourage us to get a bit more aggressive.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and hoping everything goes well.Click to expand...


----------



## Mirium

Iamtruetome

Spoiler
The tests I have been doing are to track my levels of HCG and progesterone too see if pregnancy is progressing

Froliky - I think what's most suspicious about your friend is that she feels the need to be so opinionated about something that's so important to you. At this point, there is very happy things to talk about for both of you so why the negativity from her. I don't trust her either! Take care of yourself and ignore her as best as you can!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks Kismet!

Don't know whether I trust him. He comes well recommended and has a good reputation, but I also sometimes think maybe the insurance money is talking???

Idk.... It seems that everyone that knows me and has gone through it suggests to just jump into IVF. They say why wait... Who knows with this stuff and that is my main concern. I rationalize that if IVF will give me a 40 percent chance as opposed to IUI, then maybe I should just go with IVF. However, I understand its tough on the body. 




Kismet said:


> Samsfan: I turned 39 in November. My FS outlined his plan for us at our initial consultation, and IVF was number 4 of 5 things. He wants us to try naturally for a while longer and then progress to IUI. My age is a concern, of course, but he didn't feel we were beyond hope, even though he suspects I have PCOS and endo. It might be worth it to revisit the IUI possibility before committing to IVF. :shrug: Whichever you decide to go with, I hope it works fast! :dust:
> 
> Mirium: Sending :hugs: I'm pulling for you!
> 
> Fro: :saywhat: That is NOT cool of your friend! I, too, believe things happen for a reason, but I also believe that we have to work hard to get what we want. As the saying goes, God helps those who help themselves. If she wants to use fate as an excuse not to try, that's her problem. :hugs:
> 
> Big enthusiastic waves to iamtruetome and all the other new thread members :hi:. (Sorry, I've forgotten your screen names already. I'm not trying to be intensive, I'm just sleep deprived. :dohh: :blush:)
> 
> AFM: my uncle's funeral is tomorrow and unfortunately we are getting that storm that's been going up through the eastern USA. My father called twice today trying to order me not to go. :dohh: We are monitoring the weather and will decide in the morning. On Friday we'll be heading to the in-laws for New Years. Thankfully we'll be on the train for that trip! I'm still mostly lurking on BnB for now, but I likely won't be on at all next week while I'm away. Obviously I don't want the in laws seeing my on here. ;)
> 
> Early happy new year! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Well look what we got for Christmasa bunch of new people! :hi: Welcome to the best thread on BnB!!!

Bgs  Welcome! Do you chart? It can be helpful for two reasons. The first is to see if your cycle looks normal. From what you say its possible yours might be short, and there are things that you can do if thats the case. The second is to keep track of when certain symptoms might show up for you. That way you can know whats normal and whats not. Sorry your TTC journey hasnt been going smoothly. I hope 2013 is your year!

Samsfan, :hi:! The last doctor I saw (I go to a team practice) encouraged me to start seeing a fertility specialist right away. I think to them they just know how the story ends, so often that they want to flip ahead to the more promising part. For me, Ive decided that Ill go to the FS when I start WANTING to go. Right now, Im feeling like it may not be necessary, but its great to know thats an option waiting for me when this normal route gets too frustrating, or I start feeling hopeless. Do you think you could convince your doctor to let you try a round or two of IUI first? I feel pretty strongly that this is YOUR body and YOUR TTC journey, so you should get to make the choices.

IamtrueWelcome, also! I havent done all that testing yet, but lots of ladies here are quite expert. I do know it can take several months for the body to settle into normal post-BC. Who knows how people would react, but your friends might enjoy getting to share their TTC journey with you. Ive told very few people that were TTC, but one of them is a friend who used IVF to get her daughter several years ago. I was really glad I told her. She was very understanding, and its been great to have her around in some situations that would be painful/awkward for me, like around pregnant people. 

Lady H:

Spoiler
So glad your scan went well! Congratulations! What a relief after everything youve been through to be able to relax now. At least until childbirth gets closer. :haha:
Mirium

Spoiler
Glad the tests look good so far!!!!:thumbup: Let us know when you get your test results. [-o< Thinking lots of sticky dust for you!

Lils

Spoiler
STICKYSTICKYSTICKYSTICKYSTICKYSTICKYSTICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: :winkwink:

Chicken, Im sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!! How are those symptoms looking? :thumbup: Test date is coming soon! :hugs: 

Nessaw, I definitely hear you about how sad the holidays are when you were supposed to be pregnant, dammit!!! Ive thought about that a lot. Im trying to stay optimistic, thinking perhaps this is my last Christmas with no baby or bump, but that may be foolish. We shall see. Sorry AF came. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Glad you got to enjoy your Christmas cocktails! 

Frolicky, any day now!!!! :happydance: Sorry your friend is being a jerk. Some woman around here has an avatar that says, When you say everything happens for a reason, dont be surprised if I punch you in the face. It happened for a reason. :haha: I LOVE that!!!

Kismet, some snow we got, huh! :shock: Hope you can make it to the funeral. How sad to have this happen over the holidays. I hope you have a great trip, and get lots of rest and restoration! 

Maddy--:hugs: Hope you're doing okay.

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else  Purps, Pad, HA, Dr.H, Dash, Dwrgi, Moon, Small, Green, BF, and everyone else Im forgetting. The holidays have muddled my brains.

AFM, were in the BD marathon! Getting ready to O any day now. It will be my first real TWW since August when I got my doomed BFP, so Im pretty excited. Weve had houseguests for the past few days (and theyre still here!), so its been stressful, but good to see folks. I think I need to go help them shovel snow now. 

Happy holidays!!!!
:xmas1: :xmas2: :xmas3: :xmas4: :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas7: :xmas8: :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas11: :xmas12: :xmas13: :xmas14: :xmas15: :xmas16: :xmas17: :xmas18: :xmas19: :xmas20: :xmas21: :xmas22:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oops. That message was all kinds of messed up. Had to fix it. :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

I love what pebble says that we got newbies for Xmas :happydance::haha:

Welcome newbies :hi::flower:

I guess going straight to ivf is a matter of choice. I think if you have been trying for a year or so, you are near 40 and you have the cash it makes sense. I still think you can get pg naturally at that age if all is ok but sometimes we are impatient and don't want to wait and the chances are higher with ivf. So I'd say if you have the cash/insurance then spend it :thumbup:

Fro. Yes, things happen for a reason. Someone invented ivf for a reason :haha: stupid dumb friend :growlmad: not long now :happydance::happydance:

Dash hope you had a lovely Xmas with AD :hugs:

Lils and Dwrgi my lovelies hope you are having lovely Xmas breaks :hugs::kiss:

Pad, hope you took back all the :pink: stuff and got some :blue: :haha::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Lady H bet you were imagining next year with little :baby: :happydance:

Pebble have fun with the :sex: marathon :haha:

Nessaw, maddy, kismet, purps, Mirium, chicken, drh, greenleaf, Moon, smallh, asry (has :baby:arrived?) and everyone :hi:


----------



## Samsfan

*Pebble* I totally agree with you. I guess my question is... does anyone know how long it usually takes to start IVF. Seems like this testing is taking forever... maybe it's for the best... 

Butterfly--- very excited for your journey!!! No cash here.... but we all do what we have to do.. 


So glad to be here!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Yay, I&#8217;m FINALLY back home after delayed flights, snow, sleet & rain! Hope all you beautiful BNB ladies had a wonderful Christmas? Mine was awesome. I have a VERY busy few days ahead of me as I have work to catch up on & 3 more Xmases I have to do w/peeps here :growlmad: (its never-ending when we go out of town&#8230;), so will make it a quickie - 

Bgs - :hi: & welcome to our thread! I hope you stay is short & sweet. Btw, can we call you Bugs? It&#8217;s easier for us to remember when there&#8217;s some kind of name (pbl is Pebble, etc) &#8211; everyone pretty much gets nicknames on here :haha:. 

True - :hi: & welcome! You should get not just FSH, but you should be tested for the remaining hormones, as well. Usually Dr&#8217;s will test FSH, AMH, TSH, LH, Estradiol and some other hormones/tests on Day 3 of your cycle to see where you are at hormonaly. You may also get a test at Day 21 (OR 1 wk post-ovulation if you have a non-28 day cycle &#8211; very important). GL & hope the tests show you some answers. :flower:

Sams &#8211; the reason they want you to go straight to IVF is because of your low AMH. Low AMH usually signifies Premature Ovarian Failure (POF) & signifies your quality or reserve of eggs is very low. So, Dr&#8217;s often see that & their thinking is if you are running out of time, & you really want a baby, then the best thing to do is go straight to IVF, as it does give you the highest chance of success. That being said, there are those of us that turned around our AMH &/or one that got pregnant with like a .32 AMH (IVF worked, she mc&#8217;d, then got pregs naturally & will have a rainbow soon), so please don&#8217;t take that as a death sentence or anything. Did you start that list of supp&#8217;s I gave you to try to increase your egg quality? You should really, really do that as it would only enhance IVF, as well. See that article under DHEA about IVF outcomes w/very low AMH I had given you. :thumbup: You may want to take 4 mos trying naturally while supp&#8217;s are kicking in, or - ? Whatever you decide, its ultimately up to you! If cost is not an issue, I&#8217;d be inclined to do it (if no natural BFP in 5-6 mos w/supps), but that&#8217;s just me thinking what I&#8217;d probs do if in your situation. I&#8217;d also get retested after 4-5 mos of taking supps. What about FSH & all the other hormones? (see post to True above) :flow: 

Ness & Pebble &#8211; yeah, I had a 12/24 due date this year for one of mine, so I understand. :hugs: Actually every Xmas for the last 3 yrs I was supposed to be pregnant over or have a LO over. Holidays & mc&#8217;s are the pits. :nope: 

Mirium - :coffee::coffee::coffee: :haha:

Fro &#8211; Grrr, I remember her! :grr: You know what? People who never have any health issues are so quick to say &#8220;be natural, let things be, don&#8217;t stress&#8221;. While there is some truth to not stressing & trying to go w/the flow of things, you also have to more-often-than-not go out there & get something if you want it. If you want a job, do you sit on the couch all day & just pray for one & expect it to knock on your front door? Or do you use the gifts God/universe gave you to be assertive & actually look for a job utilizing such skills? If I didn&#8217;t pound pavement for 3 yrs straight & take charge of my health, I would still be sitting here with a broken back, no hope for ever being pain-free or normal again & you could forget TTC altogether. Pebble posted a story that I can never seem to remember all of it, maybe she will post it for you &#8211; it will help so much with what you are struggling with bc I know exactly what you are saying. I think it may be time to let her go as a friend bc anyone who judges you without walking in your shoes, doesn&#8217;t; deserve you as a friend. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Btw, still waiting on the text&#8230; :coffee: :winkwink:


Kismet &#8211; good luck today, hun. :hugs: And have a Happy New Year at ILs!!!
Chicken &#8211; GL hun & lots of :dust:

Pebble - :hugs: Thank you! I always stay houseguests are like fish &#8211; they start stinking after 3 days! Hoping you&#8217;ll get a moment to breathe soon, but glad its not stopping the :sex:! Hope you catch that eggy - sending tons of :dust::dust::dust:!!! 

BF &#8211; how was your Xmas dear??? Big Xmas :hugs: coming at you! Will get to your journal soon.

Dwrgi &#8211; hope you had a nice, relaxing Xmas this year & got to spend time w/OH & fur-baby huskies. :cloud9: Big Xmas :kiss: for My Favorite Welshian! I&#8217;ll get to your journal soon. :hugs:

Dashka &#8211; hope you had a wonderful Xmas w/DH & AD :cloud9:. Hopefully your break is giving you much-needed relaxation time, too, hun. :hugs:

Purps &#8211; haven&#8217;t seen you on here as much? Hope you had a lovely 1st holiday w/Lana chic!

Pad - :hugs: Hope you are having fun in Cologne! Without beer, that is! :winkwink: Still shocked over your news&#8230;

DrH - how was the big reveal???

AFM &#8211; I had a great time at home for Xmas. Lots of practical jokes going around & joke gifts but I&#8217;ll have to tell you what happened later as this is supposed to be a quickie. I love going home & I have an absolute blast, but when we fly home for Xmas, it is hectic & crazy morning, noon & night the whole entire time &#8211; no rest, no relaxation, so I'm just totally exhausted Then we get home & get to have 3 more Xmases (tonight, this weekend & next weekend) & I all I really want to do is :sleep::sleep::sleep:. :wacko:

And&#8230;


Spoiler
I got my u/s today & OMG, lil peanut is actually there & it has a lil heartbeat! :cloud9: Or like Dwrgi calls it, Lil Flo Rida (FR). I can&#8217;t believe it, I am still in shock & so is DH! Dr placed me at 6+1. I&#8217;ll try to attach a pic in spoiler (not a great one &#8211; we need to take a pic of the screen next time instead of taking pic of pic). I was sick, headachy & tired whole time over Xmas, but I didn&#8217;t mind as it reassured me that it was still there! But Dr did put me on nausea meds today. Next u/s 3 weeks! Cautiously optimistic of course, but this was a huge hurdle for me! :happydance:

(I cant attach it in a spoiler since I need a URL & its just a jpeg. I will attach in PARL thread & provide a link a bit later if anyone is interested. I may need to do a journal, but Idk bc I just have very little time for BNB as it is...???)

Bug :hug:


----------



## Lady H

Lils

Spoiler
I have been praying you would post soon, yay yay yay! Pleeeeeease be the rainbow Beanie Lils deserves [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Mirium

Lils

Spoiler
Yay!!! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Wow lils great news! So pleased to hear! 

Reveal went really well ma and pa are stoked. They have cancelled my sea kayaking Christmas present though :(. 

I'm joking about the literal meaning of the amh, there is no associate actual number. Good to hear though lils you know your numbers he he he , wouldn't think an accountant would ever miss a transcription error!

Welcome new ladies. Baby dust to all!


----------



## LilSluz

:haha: re: AMH. 

Ah, Samsfan, DrH is another lady w/low AMH (totally forgot until you reminded us on Dwrgi's journal, aka The Kitchen) & look at her now. :winkwink::thumbup:


Spoiler
So glad your family was very happy! Yes, I think kayaking adventures will have to be put on hold. But you are about to embark on a WAY better adventure, there my lady so enjoy!!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Lil--- Yes started on C02q and the Omega 3. Haven't started the other 2 yet... I'm working on it, but the Dr. also started me on Vitamin D. I'm not one used to taking vitamins so I'm working up to it. I think by the time I get this IVF started it will be 3 months. I have to get a gyno clearance, mammogram, see my endocrinologist have the water sono and then get clearance. It will be February the earliest. So maybe I'll have a lil miracle in between.

:cloud9:


----------



## pbl_ge

:happydance: for Lils!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireBaby

Hi guys sorry to jump in - I'm a constant stalker/lurker of this thread :) and I love reading about what you guys are all doing. 

drhouse I noticed you are located in Australia - I just had my AMH tested in Australia and now I'm back in the US. 

I haven't been seeing a FS yet (getting testing done on my own and hoping I won't end up needing a FS) but I got the AMH number - from Australia and they said it was 19.5 - with a range of 14.5-30, the GP who did the test said - it's in range - but I was the first person who'd ever ordered the test through her so she didn't really know what she was talking about. 

I guess what I'm trying to figure out is 19.5 on the low end of okay? Where in the range does this sit? 


Happy New Year everyone xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## drhouse

Yours is perfect fire baby! Don't worry be happy! Have lots of nooky and it will happen!


----------



## Maddy40

Re: low AMH

Spoiler
I have low AMH too, we actually got pregnant earlier this month with IUI but it ended up being a chemical pregnancy. Still it was nice to see that a BFP can happen without going to full IVF.


----------



## chickenchaser

hi ladies, Very quick because i have no internet at home at the moment so this is coming from work.

Welcome to all the newbie, I will chat as soon as I am back on line.

Lils, Fantastic honey sending you loads of love and hugs.

Hope all the bumps are doing well.

Lots of BD to you all, I hope the Christmas magic has worked.

AFM - BNF Yesterday but not due till Sunday. Loads of symptoms and it is driving me mad. I'm really bloated, hot flushes, Very tender BB and I'm constantly need to pee. I even tested myself for a water infection (advantages of working for the NHS) but that was all negative. Will test again tomorrow. Hopefully I will be back next week with good news.

Take Care and Happy New Year.

I'm sorry if I have missed anything I will reread once I'm back online at home. XXX


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I&#8217;ve been away so long.... trying to catch up &#8211; been awake since 4:30am :wacko:so thought I would use this time to catch up on here &#8211;it took a while -it&#8217;s now 6:48am! Got tons of snow here yesterday so back is aching quite a bit from all the shovelling....

Lils &#8211;

Spoiler
OMG I&#8217;m so happy for your little FR heartbeat !!:happydance: FB&#8217;d you as well.... have everything crossed for you and hope the nausea gets better soon...:hugs::kiss:.

Samsfan &#8211; welcome! :flower:I may also being doing IVF again (#2) in Feb/March....I am a regular on here (but just took a break) and I turned 40 this year (been TTC for 11 years and have 1 adopted daughter &#8220;AD&#8221;) I would really recommend the acupuncture as well.... The good thing about IVF is it can sometimes pinpoint problems that other procedures can&#8217;t.... also if you go with ICSI (where 1 sperm is injected into one egg) it raises chances if sperm isn&#8217;t amazing otherwise or sometimes the shell of the egg is too hard to penetrate so ICSI helps that way too.... I understand your concern re: what it does to the body &#8211; as I studied Holistic Nutrition (and practiced as a nutritionist for a while) so taking those kinds of drugs for IVF#1 was really hard for me &#8211; and took me a long time to get there &#8211; 10 yrs! But turning 40 gave me a kick in the butt....I had tried IUI 2X about 8 yrs ago (with Clomid for a few months) without luck.... but everyone is different. As for how long it takes to start IVF....I&#8217;d say once your tests are back &#8211;then my clinic just says to show up on CD2 of your cycle you want to start and there are many different protocols some longer, some shorter.... You can check out my journal if you like. Good Luck with your decision! :thumbup:

Dwrgi &#8211; your description of a &#8220;thinker&#8221; is like me too!!! I so analyze everything and research before I do anything..... Hope you had a nice Christmas hun :hugs::kiss:

Pad

Spoiler
- I&#8217;ve FB&#8217;d you &#8211; still can&#8217;t believe you are having a boy &#8211; I am really happy for you:happydance: !


Froliky &#8211; so glad you got to meet up with Lils &#8211; I want to move to FL!!! I am sorry about your insensitive friend:hugs:&#8211; I would probably distance myself from her too if she made me feel like crap.... or just tell her. Thinking of you these next few days and can&#8217;t wait to hear your news!:thumbup:

Lady H &#8211;

Spoiler
so happy for you that all is going well...:thumbup:.

Mirium &#8211; did you get results yet?? Hope all is okay!!!:hugs:

Tiger &#8211; hope you are having a nice holiday....:hugs:

OMM &#8211; hope those suppositories did the trick &#8211; sorry don&#8217;t have any advice on inflammation of cervix.... Hope it disappears soon!!:hugs:

Greenleaf &#8211; your chart is looking good! And spotting at 6/7DPO??? Hope that is implantation bleeding! Good luck!!:thumbup:

Dr.H &#8211;

Spoiler
Happy 12 weeks!!!!:thumbup: So glad that your parents are stoked and that went well....

Maddy &#8211; hope you are okay hun!!:hugs:

Kismet - I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:&#8211; I hope next year only good things come your way....:hugs: Crazy snow we got right?

Lady H &#8211;

Spoiler
Happy 21 weeks! So glad things are going well for you!:thumbup:

Pebble &#8211; wow that flooring sounds like it was a killer.... I hope the house guests aren&#8217;t too much work &#8211; I know how that can be.... Good luck with the BD marathon!:thumbup::hugs:

Chicken &#8211; symptom spotting.....hmmm.... those are great symptoms and I&#8217;m crossing everything for you...:thumbup: especially if that isn&#8217;t normal for you.... I found taking progesterone cream in the TWW gave me symptoms like that but you aren&#8217;t taking any are you? Good luck!!!:hugs:

Ness &#8211; hope you had a nice Christmas!:hugs:

Purps &#8211; hope you are getting some more sleep &#8211; and enjoying every moment of your little Lana!:hugs::kiss:

Bgs4444- welcome!!!:flower:

Iamtruetome &#8211; welcome!!:flower:

Firebaby &#8211; welcome :flower:&#8211; your name sounds familiar??? You&#8217;ve been on here before right??

AFM - well we think we are going ahead with IVF#2 (went to RE followup on Dec 20th - more in my journal) It will be a low-stim and short protocol this time. We are trying to decide between Feb/March-pros and cons to each month but if I don't do by March will have to wait until Sept/October. He has put me on DHEA again and I've increased my CoQ10 to 600mg/day.

On another note - I am feeling really shitting again re: DH and I :cry:- this is my fertile time once again -think I'm ovulating today and we got into a bit of a disagreement before bed so plans to BD last night called off...Now tonight we are sleeping over my SIL's and we won't be home until tomorrow evening so pretty sure even if we BD tomorrow night -we will have missed it but we'll see... I'm so fed up....:grr::grr: It's like he's not interested /has given up on trying when I tell him it's 'time' and it shouldn't be that way. We BD'd 3 days ago when I wasn't in the mood and ofcourse that was ok. He doesn't say the words -but I can just tell.... Not mentioning 'the time' is not an option with us as it just won't happen. Argh!:nope:

Hope you ladies have a better day :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Pebble - sounds like you had a busy but fun Xmas!! Good luck with the TTC/2ww!!

Kismet - Big :hugs: to you. I hope all goes well regarding the weather and your uncle's funeral!!

Dashka - I know the scheduling of BDD can get stressful sometimes. I would probably try initiating & spicing things up... :) and not advise that it's time but you've probably tried it all and I know it's easy to say. Sometimes, when the time comes, it just does not go as planned. This whole TTC experience that we all know of must be tough on your DH too! It would be just amazing if you can succeed with the 2nd IVF and that could happen...:hugs: and :hugs:

Lils

Spoiler
Wow. They give anti-nauseau meds too. You have things all wrapped up dear. The steroids are masking those symptoms for me. I can tell because I can feel them but in an understated way. In the past, I would feel horrible now but I don't so I think it's the steroids as I read online that it can have that effect.

Butterfly - Hope you're enjoying the holidays!!

Chicken - I wish you get a pleasant surprise and AF does not show

Maddy - :wave:

Hello to all the other ladies as well!!

AFM

Spoiler
My HCG rose to 24,737. The nurse said - it's looking good. I thought of trying to calculate if it actually doubled every 48 hours but I decided not to, in order to avoid doubt creeping in. Based on when I thought I ovulated, I think that I am about exactly 7 weeks now. I scheduled the 1st ultrasound for Old Years Eve morning so Monday. I couldn't put it off any longer. I am trying to stay positive but this period of uncertainty is also tough!! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - test again in a few days & I'll keep FX! :dust: Are you on progesterone cream now? Whats the latest with all of your testing & results/advice?

Dash - I posted in your journal more in-depth. But, I think DH is just plain tired. I bet if you talked to him, that after such a promising, stellar RE appt. happydance:), that he was hoping for a bit of a break. He's probably putting his eggs in the IVF basket by now. Remember its been 11 yrs & although you are the strongest woman alive, he may not be that strong & may just need a teeny lil break? But, on a better note - can't believe they are throwing everything + the kitchen sink at your IVF this cycle!!! :yipee::wohoo: I'm so excited for you!

Mirium -

Spoiler
:yipee: That's so awesome! yes, please don;t try to calculate it after 6 wks because it no longer doubles every 48 - its slows down to doubling every 72 (or so) & everyone's different. Yay for scan on Old Year's Eve! :happydance::haha: (never heard of that before)

Don't worry, I almost started freaking out yest/today over temp drops, but I had a new therm. When tested with the old one, it was .5 degrees diff - big diff. still a drop, but I'm trying not to read into it. Then I got worried that 6+2 (today) was behind. Had to calculate it all out & it should be 6+3 (if using FF Ov day), so only 1 day diff & one thing I learned is that reading the u/s can vary by tech/Dr & so I refuse to give into this fear. Whatever is going to happen will happen & I can't do anything about it as long as I'm doing everything that I can, within my control, right? :shrug: Same goes for you, hun. You are doing everything you can, so take comfort in that. :hugs:

AFM - I am off to the hematologist today to speak to her about my MTHFR, very high B6 & many issues I've had that I've noticed in the last 3+ yrs that may be related (severe thirst - all other tests normal, allergies, etc). I am also going to ask if she will retest me for NK cells as right now I'm not on steroids, so at the very least I will have the intralipid convo w/her to see what she thinks (more? when?). God help the poor soul if I mc over not enough steroids or intralipids... After all this time, effort & heartache, God help them is all I have to say...

Have a great day ladies!!! :flower: & :dust: to those Ov'ing or in 2WW!!!

:hugs: to those hurting today... :flow:


----------



## Samsfan

Dashka- So nice to meet you!!! I'm thinking i'll get under way by February or March also. I still have a lot of testing to do. Gyno clearance and mammo. Watersono and have to make an appointment with my endo. I also think the doctor has missed my 3 day blood tests and I have to remind them so we don't miss another cycle. How long did it take you to do all the tests.

Lil- So sorry for your loss. Thanks for being so informative


----------



## pbl_ge

Dash, so nice to see you here and to know that you're gearing up for IVF#2!!! :happydance: Sorry OH is tuckered out. Hope you and yours had a great holiday, and that some extra supplements and rest in the next few months cook up a really quality batch of embies! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck with the docs, Lils!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Pebble! :hugs: 

Hematologist appt went very well - I am doing everything I am supposed to do, so she was very confident in me. It was a little nerve-wracking as it was a cancer center & it was just very sad *& I felt like my piddly lil issue didn't compare to these poor souls' issues. :cry: but she assured me she does work w/infertility blood matters too, so she said it was a great thing I did come in & I feel so much better now. She said she is not worried about low RBC, just when your hematocrit is low, anemia becomes a real issue (???). I'm going to keep an eye on it anyway & ask high-risk Dr about it - in Type A fashion, of course. :haha:

Spoiler
Oh, yes, she advises that I go see high risk OBGYN now - not 3 weeks from now, so will have to start those calls to make it happen on Monday...

TGIF, TGIFF & TFIF!!!! Pebble, Dwrgi, BF, you have mine right??? :wine::beer::drunk:

:wine::beer::drunk: to those who are ready & willing :winkwink:
:hugs: to those having a hard time
:dust: to those currently :sex: & 2WW 
:flower: to the rest!


----------



## Samsfan

Lil-- I'm glad it went well... I'm saying prayers... Positive thoughts your way



LilSluz said:


> Thanks Pebble! :hugs:
> 
> Hematologist appt went very well - I am doing everything I am supposed to do, so she was very confident in me. It was a little nerve-wracking as it was a cancer center & it was just very sad *& I felt like my piddly lil issue didn't compare to these poor souls' issues. :cry: but she assured me she does work w/infertility blood matters too, so she said it was a great thing I did come in & I feel so much better now. She said she is not worried about low RBC, just when your hematocrit is low, anemia becomes a real issue (???). I'm going to keep an eye on it anyway & ask high-risk Dr about it - in Type A fashion, of course. :haha:
> 
> Spoiler
> Oh, yes, she advises that I go see high risk OBGYN now - not 3 weeks from now, so will have to start those calls to make it happen on Monday...
> 
> TGIF, TGIFF & TFIF!!!! Pebble, Dwrgi, BF, you have mine right??? :wine::beer::drunk:
> 
> :wine::beer::drunk: to those who are ready & willing :winkwink:
> :hugs: to those having a hard time
> :dust: to those currently :sex: & 2WW
> :flower: to the rest!


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Sams, I can use all I can get!!!

For those interested, as promised:

Spoiler
If anyone is interested in seeing u/s pic, its here in PARL (hope this link works?): https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ent-losses-come-join-us-781.html#post24274753.


----------



## pbl_ge

LilSluz said:


> TGIF, TGIFF & TFIF!!!! Pebble, Dwrgi, BF, you have mine right??? :wine::beer::drunk:

ON IT!!!!!!! :wine:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep I got your share last night too :wine: :dohh::haha:

So excited about hb :happydance::cloud9:

Praying the lil-lilS is staying strong in there :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Ladies, happy almost-New Year. I have been working like a dog every day since Christmas but am coming towards the end of my 6 shifts, thank goodness. I might actually have a chance to read and catch up some time next week! Great to read lots of good continued *stickiness* in the over-35s. Gonna get me some of that in 2013 :)

AFM

Spoiler
We've decided to try another IUI in mid-Jan. Back on the emotional roller-coast...


----------



## RdKMommy

Hey girls! I'm new here and would like to share my experience with ttc #1. I am 37 years old and I have been trying now for 4 months. My cycle is 28 days (like clockwork from when I can remember, but seriously tracked for the last year) and ovulation usually CD13/14 (have been using OPK's for the 4 months ttc). And here I was thinking I'm perfect and will fall pregnant on my first try!! LOL! Not so easy, hey?! Guess it's time to realise that age does matter. I'm 8 dpo today and hoping this will be the one. We have just been relying on the good old fashioned way, so no dr's appointments or treatments yet. Any advise on natural herbs etc. or general advise will really be appreciated. Thanks for letting me vent... sooooo frustrating! Good luck with all on those BFP's


----------



## nessaw

Hey ladies made it back from oop north with the out laws in one piece.their idea of xmas fun is hiking up hills whilst mine is most def not!fortunately the dogs behaved.they hadn't
been invited to stay since the eldest one wagged down most of the tree 6 yrs ago!!

Welcome all newbies-have forgotten who i already said hi to-doh.

Mirium and lils-stick stick stickety stick.x

pbl and butterfly am with you on the vino-white wine positive for majority of festive season. 

maddy and dash-hugs.glad u have a plan of action.

Afraid i can't remember who said about cramping pre af.i have had this since coming off depo injection-even before my periods started again.my theory is it is a side effect of taking folic acid as the timing fits.i def didnt have it before as i never used to know when a period was coming.

Afm made it thro with just a slight wobble on xmas day.used to love the song all i want for xmas is u but now cant bear hearing it.am on day 13 but havent done any opks as been away and didnt want to poas at the in laws.and of course there was no bding involved!

Best news on return home tonight was appt for the fert clinic for the 16th jan so hopefully can get some answers/ideas etc.

Sorry for missing people but thinking of u all.huge thanks for all ur support.

Love to all vx


----------



## emily405

Hi. I'm Emily. This is my first cycle ttc, and I don't want to tell a lot of friends and family in case it doesn't work out, but I really wanted a place where I could share with others who get it. I'm a pretty private person and I don't want people asking how it's going, in case it doesn't. I'm a lesbian so no one is expecting me to get pregnant, so fortunately I've never had anyone ask me if I'm going to have kids. Well, beyond the "do you want kids" questions, but those pretty much ended when I hit 35, and I'm 38. But yes, I always wanted kids and was charting and had everything planned out to ttc a few years ago, but the economy crashed and I broke up with my former partner all at once, so I had to put things on hold until my life was a little more stable. I'd have done it all when I was younger if I could have. So pretty much only my donor, my girlfriend, and two really close friends know. If I get pregnant I don't want to tell anyone else until I get safely through the first trimester, though we'll see if that really happens. Last night I was just bursting to tell the friend I had dinner with, though I didn't.

This is day 12 of my cycle. I inseminated on days 9 and 11 and today my fertility monitor says that I'm ovulating in the next 24-36 hours. Well, I guess under 24 now since I tested this morning! I am reading all of the stories about how long it could take, or that maybe it won't work at all. I feel like the two weeks are going to be an eternity while I wait to know one way or the other!


----------



## pbl_ge

More newbies!! Welcome RDK and Emily! (Will write more anon. Gotta go bd :haha:)


----------



## Scorpio1080

Hello Everyone, New Here. I am 38 And Have been TTC for Over 7 years now, This is the First time I Have ever joined a TTC site and Hope that in Sharing And Learning From eath other I May Be able to Finally Get My BFP this year 2013 =)


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi newbies, rdk, Emily and Scorpio 

It is great to have this board here to share with as there is so much knowledge and often you don't want to share with people irl as they may not understand. 

Rdk 4 months is still early days so no need for docs yet :thumbup:

Emily good luck with the donor, I was in a similar type of situation where I had to figure out which day to go to see my ex :winkwink: cd 9 seems quite early for a day13/14 ovulation though (sorry that sounds a bit harsh but wondered on your reasons for that :flower:)

Scorpio Wow 7 years, sorry you have been on the ttc train that long. Have you seen docs and found out any reasons? :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Everyone a really quick update AF due tomorrow and still BFN but getting cramps so I think he is on her way. Not sure if I'm more upset that I had convinced myself that this could be it for getting the BNF. All I ask now is that if she is going to come she gets a more on because I wont have a new year drink until she does. Happy New Year to you all and will talk soon I promise.


----------



## Maddy40

Chicken, hugs to you. 2013 is our year. 

Nessaw good news about the clinic appointment. 

RdKMommy & Scorpio welcome. We are a nice bunch if I do say so :)

Emily welcome too.. Do you have a friendly doctor helping you that is monitoring your blood levels so you know the best time to inseminate, or just DIY? Good luck!


----------



## chickenchaser

Shes here......... Going to sit in my pit and drink :cry: See you all in the new year. Take care all.


----------



## dashka

Chicken - so sorry that damn witch got you..... Damn damn damn....:hugs::hugs: 

Hello to all the newbies - rdk, Emily and Scorpio - hope your stay is short and sweet!:flower:

Lils -

Spoiler
thanks hun.... So glad to hear that your app`t went well re: bloods - it must be really hard and nervewrecking for you right now... but things are looking really good - you are doing everything you can and are being so proactive and I`m so excited for you!:hugs::thumbup::happydance:

Maddy - yay so glad to hear you are going for IUI 2 IN Jan!:thumbup::hugs:

Mirium -

Spoiler
things are looking really good for you!!! :happydance::thumbup:Good luck on your scan Monday!! keep us posted !

Ness - glad to hear about your FS app`t in mid-January!! YAY!!!:thumbup::hugs:

BF - things are moving fast now - you are almost leaving soon -yes!!:thumbup::hugs:

Samsfan - glad you found my journal - re: how long it takes for all the tests - I`m in Canada and first went to see the RE end of July and had followup with RE for test results (bloodwork, HSG etc and SA) beginning of September.... then I started IVF protocol in October.... I think it would depend on the clinic.... Good luck maybe we`ll be going through it at the same time!:thumbup::hugs:

Pebble - hope you are doing okay with the visitors :winkwink: Have they left yet :winkwink: :hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - Friday morning I talked to DH on the phone and told him how pissed I was that I really felt we are not on the same page and that I don`t want to do IVF if he is not expressing how he feels etc... I said I thought we were slipping away from each other and that when he felt it he wanted to talk to let me know as this has to stop.... He immediately left work - I think I scared the shit out of him ) We had a long talk and I poured my guts out and cried and told him everything I`d been feeling and what I needed from him....it felt really good and he tried to explain too... so things are better between us now... so glad.... we`ll see if it keeps up... but we`ve promised to talk more....:winkwink:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Chicken, I'm so sorry. :hugs: :cry:

Glad you and OH had a good talk, Dash. :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi, just a very quickie - will catch up this week...

Asry asked me to update BNB for those interested - 


Spoiler
Asry had her baby boy! :blue: :happydance: He was born 12/26 at 10:20pm, 7.05lbs (3.2kg) & 50cm tall. His name will be announced at the christening in about a month, as that is how they do it in Finland (or they have a naming party if not Christian). :thumbup: She had a pretty rough, 24hr labor & they had to use a plunger to get him out even after jumping up & down & pushing 1.5 hrs, so she is still in the hospital, but recovering well. Congrats Asry!!!! :yipee::cloud9:

Big luvs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## RdKMommy

Hi all again. Thanx for the very warm welcome on your forum. So I'm 10 dpo today, and after all the great symptoms (all of which I never had in previous months), ie. very watery cm from 4 dpo - 8 dpo, a very sharp pinch in uterus (I jumped from it) on 6 dpo, extreme hunger, loads of small pinches and pulls on left, right and middle of lower belly, etc.... Today, nothing except the hunger. Even CM has dried up completely. Feels that I'm already out, but AF only expected in 6 days. Anybody had symptoms that cleared but still ended up with BFP? Guess we'll just have to wait it out, huh? Anyway, how is everybody's ttc going?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for asry, I was wondering how she was doing :happydance: Never knew that about naming though :wacko:

Rdk, I'm afraid that one thing you learn here is that you can have all the symptoms under the sun or none whatsoever and you could still either get a bfp or a bfn :dohh: So I'm afraid the only thing to do is try as hard as you can not to symptom spot or it will drive you insane :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi all

Chicken so sorry to hear. RIng in the new year with champagne and party like its 1999, with baby dust for lucky 13!

Dash stoked you got it all out your oh loves you !

Welcome to rdk, Emily, Scorpio! May 13 be your lucky no too!

No news here, uss fri!


----------



## drhouse

LilSluz said:


> Hi, just a very quickie - will catch up this week...
> 
> Asry asked me to update BNB for those interested -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Asry had her baby boy! :blue: :happydance: He was born 12/26 at 10:20pm, 7.05lbs (3.2kg) & 50cm tall. His name will be announced at the christening in about a month, as that is how they do it in Finland (or they have a naming party if not Christian). :thumbup: She had a pretty rough, 24hr labor & they had to use a plunger to get him out even after jumping up & down & pushing 1.5 hrs, so she is still in the hospital, but recovering well. Congrats Asry!!!! :yipee::cloud9:
> 
> Big luvs to everyone! :hugs:

Congrats asry! Holding your baby boy must make the labour and ventouse pale into insignificance! Good luck for the naming party!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dash, so pleased that you and DH had a good long chat. He needs to know how you feel, and what you need from him! Hope he keeps up the good work! Xxxx

Chicken, damn the witch. I hate her! Big hugs and lots of treats for you, xxxx

Lils, you're doing brilliantly! Am so proud of you and have A Very Good Feeling about little Rice Grain! Xxx Thanks for updating on Asry! 

Asry, congratulations!

Love to everybody! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Scorpio1080

Hi Guys Thanks For The Welcome . I Have Stage 4 Endo, When I Was in my 20s I Had a surgery to take apart my left ovary and reconstruct it At Hopkins, I See one of the Best in the Country. At that Time I Was told to try but I Was not Ready. Since then About 4 yrs ago I Had a Fibroid above my cervix that I DId not know about and Since had that removed. Before that I Was told I Had a blocked Tube. A Year ago in August I Had another HSG test which showed both my tubes were open. So I Now have 2 functioning Ovaries, To Open tubes and a uterus and Sad to say 38 still trying. I Have had my ups and downs and keep hoping one day it will happen. I have been to 2 of the best IVF places and Both stated They could get me pregnant But Due to Having At times grapefruit sized cysts and Leiden Factor v Blood disorder I Keep trying Naturally since I Have the equipment. If it's ment to be it's ment to be. I Have been through every surgery and test known to man and have had hundreds of sonagrams to the point I Can read them LOL So I Hope I can Help others through those things and will take any advice for things I Might have not tried yet=)


----------



## nessaw

Chicken sorry about af.xx

dash glad u had a gd talk with hubbie.

Congrats asry great news.

Wow scorpio uve really been thro the mill.gd luck.

Happy new yrs eve eve folks.x


----------



## iamtruetome

LilSluz said:


> True - :hi: & welcome! You should get not just FSH, but you should be tested for the remaining hormones, as well. Usually Drs will test FSH, AMH, TSH, LH, Estradiol and some other hormones/tests on Day 3 of your cycle to see where you are at hormonaly. You may also get a test at Day 21 (OR 1 wk post-ovulation if you have a non-28 day cycle  very important). GL & hope the tests show you some answers. :flower:

LilSluz, thanks for the warm welcome and the sound advice. I should be ovulating sometime within the next 4-5 days, which means DH and I will attempt home insemination once again this week. It tends to get a bit complicated not being able to do it the "natural" way, but we both want a family, so we're willing to do whatever it takes. If we strike out again, I'll go for my FSH during the start of AF (I'll be sure to ask them about all the other tests you recommended too), and DH needs to get a SA. On top of his issues with DE, he had a surgery in his '20s "down below" and also used Propecia for several years until recently. I'm concerned that one or a combo of these factors is influencing his sperm. Then there's me, my age, my history of cysts. 

One day at a time... 
:-=

:dohh: Clearly I need to learn how to combine all my posts into one reply. (Sorry for all the posts, everyone! I will get the hang of this eventually!) 

LilSluz, after replying, I read further and saw your u/s, which is so heartwarming. I will pray that you have a peaceful pregnancy and all goes well for the next 8+ months. :flower:


----------



## iamtruetome

First of all, Happy 2013 to all of you on this board! I am so glad to be here in a place where women can openly discuss their concerns and fears, and also celebrate their successes on this TTC journey! I hope we all get BFPs this year, despite the various hurdles that come our way. Thanks to all of you for being so warm and welcoming to us newbies. I have been lurking for a long time...

Welcome, Emily! Are you inseminating at home too? My DH has DE, and we can't conceive the "natural" way, so we're taking the home insemination route (via needle-less syringe) and just hoping it will eventually work for us. I have been on other forums where couples have had success with this method, and I think we have gotten it down to a science...now just hoping it takes. 

Do you know others who have had success with home insemination? Hopefully you will get a BFP in two weeks! :) Good luck!

Hi, Scorpio! I am new here as well... I hope that 2013 brings you a BFP, as you are a trooper and have clearly been through a lot! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio1080

Thnx For The Welcome!


----------



## emily405

Thank you everyone for your responses and the warm welcome. I wish the best for all of you who have been trying for a long (or short) time and appreciate reading all of your stories.

Maddy40, I am just doing it myself for now. I have health insurance that will cover pregnancy expenses but not fertility ones, so I figure since I'm not paying for sperm I might as well try it myself for a couple of months and see if it works. I don't have daily access, but a donor who can meet me most days is pretty close to doing it the old fashioned way, and if I had a male partner I wouldn't be heading to the doctor but just be going off birth control and trying for at least a few months, I'm sure. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping the fertility monitor is right, and since I've been charting my temperature I'm pretty sure I am ovulating and it's not just the hormones showing up.

I think I miscalculated when to inseminate this cycle. I feel kind of stupid about it. I get the hormone surge really early, CD7, so by CD9 I was thinking it was time. Then I thought it was too early, and instead of doing it CD11 we should wait until CD12, but he wasn't available as he'd planned around the dates I gave him. He was willing to meet me again today, CD13, but I figured it was already on the late side. Since I had the ovulation cramps early this morning, by the time I would have met him I would have already released the egg. I know it's possible to fertilize it a few hours after ovulation but it's better to inseminate before ovulation. I'm hoping that since sperm live inside the body for a few days, CD11 wasn't too early. If it didn't work this month, I'll know not to jump the gun for next month. Sometimes I ovulate as early as CD11 (but it's usually CD13-14) so I was nervous about missing it. 

iamtruetome - well, not at home, but DIY method. My donor lives a few hours from me, so I'm driving to meet him, using the Instead cup in the bathroom, and hopping back in the car and heading back home. I guess it's all a learning process. If it works out the first time I'll call myself very lucky, and if it doesn't, we'll try different days next month, and if that doesn't work, keep trying other stuff and possibly I'll see a doctor about it if I have to.


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck Emily, Truetome and Scorpio. It sounds like you've all had quite interesting and at times difficult journeys to date. Hope 2013 is your year - and mine too :)

AFM wondering if the IUI injectibles last month might have mucked up my cycle as I got a really strong positive OPK yesterday and a lighter one today. I never O before Day 14 so CD11 would be really early for me. Sigh....this process is really tiring at times.


----------



## dashka

Lils -

Spoiler
thanks for the update on Asry:thumbup: - (atlhough knew from FB already - so happy for you Asry!) Hope you are feeling well Lils - thinking about you.....:hugs::kiss:

Emily, Rdk, Scorpio (and any newbies I missed) - good luck and it takes a while to get used to the speed of this thread (although it's been slower during the holidays :winkwink:) Hope 2013 breaks a record on here for BFPs...

Maddy - yah the drugs can do that to your cycle.... my first cycle after IVF my ov was several days later than usual.... this month - who the hell knows if I've ovulated yet....:shrug: Good luck hun....:hugs:

Hugs and kisses to all and may everyone have a safe and Happy New Year filled with lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - had a horrible night last night - my BIL called to ball me out about something that took place on Christmas Day and (really should have been for DH to hear) but he totally took it out on me....In my entire life - I've never been spoken to like that and made to feel so shitty. He then spoke to DH but by then he had let go of all his steam. It was 20 min of torture....I cried for 2 hours after that -went to bed at 1:00 and got up again at 5:30 and the tears started again. We are supposed to go to their place for New Year's tonight -but I don't think I can face him. ..... what a great way to end the year...:wacko::nope:


----------



## emily405

Thanks, Maddy40 and dashka. 

dashka - I'm sorry about your BIL. :(

No rise in temp this morning. I still may have ovulated yesterday as I don't usually get much of a rise until the second day, but of course was hoping for a little rise this morning to indicate that I had. Sometimes it goes up by a few tenths of a degree the first day and then half a degree the second. I do tend not to have a huge variation between my high and low temps, really only about 4/10 difference between the top of the low range and bottom of the high range, but was still hoping to see some sign that I'd ovulated since I think I inseminated too early. My CM isn't tracking with other ovulation signs this month either. It usually does, but I've read on here about babies being conceived with little CM, so who knows? I'm trying not to worry about it. It's only the first month of trying.


----------



## Lady H

Emily I had no CM which was unusual for me (see spoiler in my sig)!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well and prepping for Your Best Year EVER!!! Here's a bit of catch up from me. :flower:

Dash, so sorry your BIL was a meanie. Hope you all can reconcile and bring in the new year on a better note. You really have had a rough year! Ill bet youre looking forward to 2013! I hope next year will bring wonderful things for you and yours. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Maddy, I dont know about injection chemicals, but my cycle is all kinds of messed up. Last month O on CD12 (*MAYBE*), this month I STILL have not Oed, and Ive been having a teensy amount of EWCM almost every day for about 10 days. ](*,) :wacko:](*,) :wacko:](*,) :wacko: Do you think you still managed to catch it? OH and I have BDed every other day since CD8, but frankly Im not sure how long I can keep that up religiously. Need a rest! :sleep: Yay for IUI next month!!! :happydance:

Emily, what are you using to track your cycles? Insemination on CD9 if you ovulated on CD11 sounds perfect, but its definitely early for O on CD14. They say 2 days before O is best for the usual method, but I dont think it would be different in your case (perhaps for frozen sperm it would be? :shrug: That HAS to affect longevity). Its great that you have a donor who can be so flexible. You probably saw this, but just in case:
https://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/20...as-demands-that-sperm-donor-pay-child-support
I cant tell where you are, but I thought you might want to read that, if you havent already. I have friends who got their BFP the very first month with the at-home turkey baster method using an anonymous donor, so it can definitely happen! Good luck to you, and welcome to the madness of the two week wait! 

Iamtrue, what is DE? Ive seen it on these threads as Donor Eggs (or donated embryosI get this confused, sorry). Hope your OHs swimmers are okay. It sounds like hes due for another SA? You can also try putting him on zinc and CoEnzQ, as these are supposed to be very helpful for men. Other ladies here may have additional thoughts. 

Scorpio, sorry this has been such a rough ride for you. :hugs: Are you going to try IVF this year, or keep trying naturally?

Chicken, I hope that you take tonights opportunity to have lots of champagne! :hugs: :drunk: 

Lils

Spoiler
How are you feeling? Im not good with u/s pics, but yours looked great! So happy for you! :happydance:

RDK, with my BFP, some of my symptoms dissipated a bit after a while. If you look at statistics of symptoms reported in the TWW, that pattern was consistent, so I dont think thats unusual. Of course, with an ectopic like I had, symptoms may be a bit messed up, so Im not sure mine is a good example. And as BF says, symptoms can be just this side of meaningless. If you watch these forums for a while, youll see dozens of people reporting every symptom in the book, and theyll be negative. Then a symptom-free woman will get a positive. :shrug: Ive only had one BFP, and I had some very clear signs that something was different, but who knows if that will happen next time? At the very least Im hoping that the terrible back ache I hadtypical for ectopicswont be the same. It was awful! :nope: 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptoms-by-day-past-ovulation.php

Yay for Asry!!!!! :yipee: 

Dwrgi, did I see that youre not drinking cider?? :shock: :saywhat: What will be your new drink? Wine? Long island iced teas? Martinis? So many choices! :drunk: I posted in your journal, too. :winkwink: 

Miriumlooking good!!! :thumbup: 

:hugs: to everyone else. Hope you all had a lovely Christmas :xmas9: or whatever you celebrate. :haha:

AFM, as I said above Im getting worried about O this month, and frustrated that I appear to be irregular after the m/c. For you supplement experts, do you recommend anything? Im not on a ton, just prenatals, B100, Vit D, and iron (those last two for prior deficiencies). Ive been loathe to try much else, as I know that even herbals can have side effects, and Ive heard of folks failing to O after primrose and similar. I know I should be doing the CoEnzQ thing. :blush: I think I'm going to give this two more months, then march myself to the FS and get serious. I have little doubt I'll be put on Femara before I walk out of the office (that's the default here, instead of Clomid, for some reason). Do any of you ladies have experience with it?

Other than that, Im wildly stressed by whats been going on at work, and desperately tired from the stressful end of the semester/wood floor installation/houseguest visit. :hissy::hissy::hissy:I feel like Ill never be caught up or well-rested again. Im sure this isnt helping TTC efforts. :nope: :cry: Today were going out to use 2012 insurance flex spending $ to buy me a gym membership at a new gym (Grew to hate old gym, but sadly that doesnt explain why I havent been in a month. :blush: ), then switch our insurance to the plan that will actually cover IVF, if it comes to that. At this point, I really want to get a BFP so that I can stop my tenure clock for a year and buy some time. Isnt that terrible? :nope:

:hugs: :kiss: and :dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## emily405

Lady H, I'm glad to hear that signs can be misleading! It's really considerate to put that in a spoiler considering what others are going through. :)

pbl_ge, I'm using the clearblue monitor. Isn't that frightening about the donor? Where I live is not perfect, but it is less regressive than Kansas. Of course, I hope I never do need to go on public assistance.

With fresh sperm and an Instead cup, it shouldn't be much different than BD. (Ok, I can't get over that term. I just started using fertilityfriend to track my temperature and even though it asks me about "intercourse or insemination" it still abbreviates the line as "BD" and it makes me laugh.) He does his thing and minutes later I have the sample inside of me. It would make a difference if I were using frozen sperm, which is a big reason that I didn't want to use a sperm bank. I could have afforded at least a few months of it, but at 38, it just seemed like my chance were so much less. In defrosting, half of the sperm die, and they don't live as long inside the woman's body. In my nervousness I may have inseminated early, but I know that sperm can live up to five days. So if I did on CD11 and O on CD13, I'm probably still good, but if I'd used frozen sperm I'd have wasted $400-$500. Maybe twice that because the clinics recommend that you inseminate twice, twelve hours apart. Maybe I'd have been more patient and been able to wait for the peak on the monitor, though, knowing how short of a time frozen sperm live and how much I was paying. But then I might not have been trying at all this month, with O week being during a holiday week. This was actually a very convenient week for it, with both of us having time off for the holidays. Next month will be a little harder to arrange and I'll probably be driving late at night. Another reason I was kind of hoping it would work the first time!


----------



## Lady H

&#9734; &#9734; 
&#9734; BEST WISHES & &#9734; 
&#9734;&#12288;&#1223;&#411;&#420;&#420;&#435; &#413;&#1028;&#412; &#435;&#1028;&#411;&#422;!&#12288;&#9734;
&#9734; 2013 &#9734; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; &#9734; &#9734; 


Spoiler
Ladies, 2013 will be the year I give birth to my longed for baby, a beautiful daughter. I want to say my most heartfelt thanks to you all. You've picked me up from my lows, and been there for my highs. You've listened to my ranting and paranoia in those early weeks. I would not be in Such great shape today without every one of you. 

For those of you blessed with little ones may 2013 bring you more joy than you ever believed possible. For those of you growing your precious bundle may 2013 bring the safe arrival of your sweet one. And for those of you still waiting for that moment, may all the fairy dust in the world be showered upon you, and I will be there for you all on your journeys as you have mine.


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

Dashka - :hugs: All the best for 2013!!

Nessaw - On you go! All the best for 2013 too!

Lils

Spoiler
Yay for the heartbeat!!! I will join the PARL room

Pebble - Take good care of yourself. Your cycle is quite likely to sort itself out. Also, sometimes one cycle is not so good and then the other is perfect. I'm actually of the impression that Femara is better than Clomid because it thins the uterine lining less. Clomid is known to thin the uterine lining however it could be that they have their pros and cons. I am not sure. I tried Femara for a few months and it was not bad.

Hello to all the other ladies and welcome to all the newbies! I am at work so making this quick. Have a Happy New Years ladies!!


Spoiler
I had my ultrasound this morning. I just resigned myself to whatever it was when she started doing it however she showed me a single baby with what looked like a little pulse/heartbeat. The heartbeat looked teeny/tiny to me however the nurse said it looks good. She said measurement seems right on track for 7 weeks. Due date is Aug. 20th. Giving the due date just sounded kinda comical to me because when is that again:saywhat:. Isn't that a long, long time away... :). Sometimes I feel skeptical. I wonder if they are truly confident about what they see. Anyway, I am happy - we saw a little heartbeat today though.


----------



## Scorpio1080

PBL We Will not Be Doing IVF . I have been to 2 of the Best in the country who have assured us they Could get me A BFP but I Have been through a lot, I Have Leiden Factor V Blood dissorder which increases My Chances of Blood clots and Adding Drugs on top Is a big risk for me Plus My ovaries seem to Love getting huge Cysts So I Am Sure The Drugs would make it worse. I Have faith that with a uterus my ovaries and 2 open tubes I Just Have To Hit it right, I think we are just missing for other reasons mainly stress and age. but this site looks like it will be a huge help!


----------



## LilSluz

OK, still not caught up yet (stupid work gets in the way :grr: :dohh::haha: & now I have to get ready...) so just wanted to at LEAST pop in to wish all my 35+, TTC#1 ladies & all newbies:

*HAPPY STICKY BFP YEAR 2013!!!*! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nessaw

Mirium-woop woop!!!!xxx

happy new year.may all our wishes come true in 2013.xx


----------



## purplelou

Lovely ladies,

I have been absent for a few days (so sorry) but am catching up now!
I wanted to say hi and welcome to the new ladies :flower:
And also, you ladies are the best! When I joined this forum I never imagined what a roller coaster ride I was starting, with many ups and downss. But the ladies here (and some who are not here anymore but whom I've not forgotten-Carole, Skye, lavalux - to mention a few) have held my hand and made me smile when I felt at my very lowest. You have understood and reassured and advised and I would likely be completely insane by now if it wasn't for you all.

Now I have been so lucky this year with little Lana, our cherished rainbow, but i don't want to leave you all, so I hope every day that all of you get your longed for babies in 2013, and until it happens I will hang around to offer love where it's needed xxx

Thank you all so much xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Mirium 


Spoiler
Oh that's fab news chick!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Lils


Spoiler
It sounds like everything is going to an so far, I am so hopeful for you xxxx

Chicken oh poop!! Sorry about the witch :cry: treat yourself tonight!
:hugs:

DrH god luck for Friday-keep us informed?!:hugs::hugs:

Pad how are you doing lovely??:hugs:

Emily - I used the cbfm and it worked for me so fingers crossed for you chick xx

Asry huge congratulations xxxx I did see on fb but thank you Lils for getting a version in English for us! He is a cutie!

Dashka I a, sorry that you bil did that to you...how bloody rude! Sometimes family can make you soooo mad! I hope he blinking well apologises for his horrible behaviour! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Loves and :hugs::hugs::hugs:And :kiss::kiss::kiss: to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Thank you Lils for updating my news :hugs::hugs: and thank you all for congrats!:hugs::kiss:

I wish you all will have a better year of 2013 stay healthy, loved and one can never send you too much of :dust::dust::dust:
:winkwink:


----------



## pbl_ge

Happy new year everyone! 

Selfish post. I FINALLY got a temp surge this AM, and when I put it in to FF, suddenly I'm 8 dpo. :saywhat: :saywhat:


](*,) ](*,) ](*,)

:help: 

What you you ladies think? We at least caught it this time, but I am completely symptom-free. (I know, I know, symptoms are meaningless.)

My charts never did this stuff pre-m/c. :brat: :brat:


----------



## Lady H

Pbl not sure, I had that before and then it moved my ovulation date again a few days later. Fx it is correct as that outs you over half way though the tww! X


----------



## Mirium

Pebble - did you track the LH surge too with OPK sticks? Doing that together with FF should be very informative. I know you were very busy for Xmas though! I hope you caught the eggy!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I have never used OPKs before, but I'd already decided that I'd start next month if this month was a BFN. We were very disciplined about BD every other day this month, so whenever the O was, there were definitely sperm around! :haha:

I'm missing a temp during a key phase. Thermometer went kaput. Sigh.:sad1:


----------



## Dwrgi

Just wanted to wish all the wonderful women on here 

*A Very Happy New Year!*​

This site has been a huge source of support for me, in my very darkest days. I really don't know where I'd be if it wasn't for the special people that I have met on here (you will know who you are!). I really hope that we all get what we most desire in 2013! Lots of love to you all, Amanda :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy New Year to you too Dwrgi, here's hoping for no dark days this year but only light :flower::hugs:

Pebble I reckon cd17 for O :wacko::hugs:


----------



## emily405

Happy new year, everyone! I hope we all get what we want in 2013! I appreciate having people to wait with.

pbl_ge, I really appreciate knowing that fertilityfriend takes a while to tell you what is going on! I just started using it a couple of days ago and input the numbers I had. I was not good with tracking temps this month, as I'd done it for a few months over the summer/early fall just to make sure I was ovulating, and my temp was staying high for long enough to indicate that hormone levels were good, since I want to try it myself for a bit before seeking help from a FS due to cost. But if I weren't ovulating, of course I'd have gone to a FS instead of wasting months driving to see my donor. But figuring that all was well, I didn't start tracking temp on CD1, just a few days before O to make sure I had a temp rise, so I don't have a complete chart this month and now I'm sorry I don't! But I did have a rise by .7 degree this morning over yesterday, and .5 over where it ever is during the low half of the month, so I figure I'm good and probably O on CD13 even if FF can't tell me that! Next month!


----------



## nessaw

So have got back on board the poas horse.couldnt be bothered pre xmas and away at xmas.am cd 16 after my first ppst mmc af which only lasted 2 days.got a faint line yest and today.what does this mean?i know i prob missed it as have started quite late to test but did seem to be getting ewcm quite late on in cycle too.sorry its a bit of a ramble!x


----------



## Butterfly67

Emily you can't tease us with talk of a chart and not have a link in your signature :haha:

nessaw, it could be the surge coming in or going out but I guess you will only know if you keep peeing :wacko::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks butterfly.got 3 opks left so will c.got a cbfm to start next cycle.hope i dont need it!!


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG, BF -- your IVF start is coming up quickly!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emily405

Butterfly67, it didn't even occur to me that anyone would want to see it. I admit I haven't really looked at others' charts to compare since I'm still so new at it. I'll think about putting it up.


----------



## Maddy40

Well while we're talking charts....mine is wacky this month. I'm wondering if the IUI medications are still in my system, as FF seems to think I O'd around CD11 (normally CD14-16). I never get EWCM so that's not reliable for me. Oh well, that puts us a few days closer to next cycle's IUI I guess!!!

Sticky 2013 to everyone!


----------



## pbl_ge

Emily--Some of looooooooooooooooooove to stalk others' charts! :blush: :haha: Sharing them is not the most straightforward thing in the world, but it's not too difficult.

Maddy, your chart IS odd! Are OPKs generally pretty reliable for you? Are you more confident of some of those temps than others? Very contradictory information! :shrug:


----------



## Greenleaf

dashka said:


> Greenleaf  your chart is looking good! And spotting at 6/7DPO??? Hope that is implantation bleeding! Good luck!!:thumbup:

Spot-free on 6dpo. Spotting resumed on 7dpo until today. Oh well, :shrug: I have no idea what my body is up to anyway. Not having much hope for this month. Only had 1 day of EWCM and contradicting OPK results from 2 different brands. My horoscope said I would have a surprise in 2013. Let's just wait and see :p

Sorry to hear about your disagreement with DH. I hope things are better now. Don't give up! Just keep trying. I met up with a friend during the holidays and she told me her friend was 43 when she had her baby boy who turned out to be a genius receiving tons of scholarships from the government. So there's hope for us yet! :hugs: :hugs: 

I was encouraged after hearing that and hope that the story will be an encouragement to you too and to all our lovely tcc pals here.

:dust:


----------



## Greenleaf

Happy New Year everyone and a very warm welcome to all the newbies! May all of us be blessed with BFPs this year! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Happy New Year ladies!

May 2013 bring us all our dreams come true!

Asry!

Spoiler
Wahoooo! Congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy! Can't wait to hear what you will be calling him!

Hey there Purps!

Spoiler
How is your gorgeous girl?

LadyH how are you doing and DrH? Time is flying by!

Lils and Mirium

Spoiler
so pleased you have had lovely scans! Seeing the HB flashing away is the first major hurdle down! Grow babies grow!!!

Butterfly I am counting down with you! Not long til the big trip!

Dash so pleased that you had the chance to talk properly with OH. Sometimes it just feels amazing to get it all out... and as for BIL... well you know my opinion on families... they are a PITA!!!! I hope he realizes how much he has upset you and apologises! Concentrate on your IVF plans instead I say!

So Dwrgi... what was your drink of choice? Hope you had a great Near Year chick!

Would also like to add that the screwyist cycle going resulted in my BFP... so have hope ladies!

Chicken... pah to AF!

Welcome new ladies.... this thread and the lovely ladies have kept me sane (well as sane as I ever get) and lit up my darkest days... 

Mwah to all my lovely lurky ladies... Twinks, Tiger, OMM... :hugs:xxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

:hi: Just popping on quickly to wish everyone a happy new year. :hugs: I'm thinking of you all and look forward to getting caught up next week. 

Dash: I'm sorry your BIL was such a jerk. :hugs: I hope New Years worked out okay in the end. :hugs:


----------



## RdKMommy

Hey everyone. Just a quick update and hoping for some positive energy. So if any of you are or have been experiencing something similar, your input will be much appreciated. 

Like I have mentioned before, I have had a 28 day cycle that was like clockwork. Never in the last year has it ever let me down. I'm also one of the lucky ones that never experienced cramps or sensitive boobs during this time....ever. This has been our 5th month ttc'ing and all of a sudden everything changes. Couple of days ago my boobs felt like they were on fire (lasted for about 10 minutes on 9 dpo). Yesterday, 10/11 dpo I started light pink watery spotting (sorry, tmi), stopped during the night as this morning there was nothing on towel. Now flared up again late morning with still light pink watery spotting but a bit heavier. So here's the question...could this be ib, or could it be early (CD24) af? My AF is usually much heavier and very dark. Tested about an hour ago...BFN!! This is such a bummer for me!


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies I know I haven't been around for sooo long and I don't really belong here anymore but as a new year starts I really wanted to drop you all a line to say that you still are in my heart even if I do not get online as much as I would like these days. I keep an eye out from time to time as I still feel part of the "gang" so to speak. 

We have all been through so much together and held each other up when we felt we could take no more. I am wishing that 2013 is your year to end the long wait and pain that you feel on your journey.

Love and hugs to you all


----------



## Mirium

RdKMommy said:


> Hey everyone. Just a quick update and hoping for some positive energy. So if any of you are or have been experiencing something similar, your input will be much appreciated.
> 
> Like I have mentioned before, I have had a 28 day cycle that was like clockwork. Never in the last year has it ever let me down. I'm also one of the lucky ones that never experienced cramps or sensitive boobs during this time....ever. This has been our 5th month ttc'ing and all of a sudden everything changes. Couple of days ago my boobs felt like they were on fire (lasted for about 10 minutes on 9 dpo). Yesterday, 10/11 dpo I started light pink watery spotting (sorry, tmi), stopped during the night as this morning there was nothing on towel. Now flared up again late morning with still light pink watery spotting but a bit heavier. So here's the question...could this be ib, or could it be early (CD24) af? My AF is usually much heavier and very dark. Tested about an hour ago...BFN!! This is such a bummer for me!

Hey RdkMommy - It could be either. In my experience, many times - there's no different symptoms from a non-preg cycle compared to a preg-cycle. There could be but many times - you just can't tell because both cycles can share the same symptoms too. You could be pregnant or you may not be. Continue to test within the next few days because it is still early. I hope you get a BFP!!


----------



## RdKMommy

Hi Mirium, thanx for your reply. It has only been 24 hours and already it is almost completely gone. If this is not af, and I am not pregnant, then I suppose there is something seriously wrong? Not having any cramps or feel uncomfortable at all. All previous symptoms are gone. Even the boobs! Having slight lower back pain, but as an ex-gymnast, that is pretty normal for me too! Soooooooo super confused! I'll just have to wait it out and see what happens on Saturday, which is the day af should arrive. 

PS: Do cysts and fibroids and endometriosis, etc. go with any pain?


----------



## Mirium

RdKMommy said:


> Hi Mirium, thanx for your reply. It has only been 24 hours and already it is almost completely gone. If this is not af, and I am not pregnant, then I suppose there is something seriously wrong? Not having any cramps or feel uncomfortable at all. All previous symptoms are gone. Even the boobs! Having slight lower back pain, but as an ex-gymnast, that is pretty normal for me too! Soooooooo super confused! I'll just have to wait it out and see what happens on Saturday, which is the day af should arrive.
> 
> PS: Do cysts and fibroids and endometriosis, etc. go with any pain?

RdkMommy - I know how you feel. That uncertainty is a bummer. Actually, I used to like the idea of no cramps etc. It felt to me like the reproductive system was working with ease but we have nothing real to back up these thoughts. From my research, I've learnt that people can get pregnant and have children with different cycles and symptoms. I see no reason to think that something's wrong with you based on the symptoms you described. What I believe has been recognized as a problem - is if one has constant spotting starting fairly early after ovulation and leading up to AF but that's not what you described. If I remember right, it could be caused by too low progesterone and could hinder implantation. Yours was not constant and it stopped. Also, keep in mind that some cycles flow better/are superior to others so a bad cycle or two does not mean that something's wrong.

As far as I know, cysts do cause pain but usually go away on their own so are usually harmless. Fibroids are not likely to cause pain but may cause heavy periods. Fibroids are usually detected easily, sometimes just through an ultrasound (cysts too) so may not be hard to check. Endometriosis is what I think can cause painful sex and periods and I think more difficult to diagnose for sure. Consult with your ob-gyn or RE about any concerns that you have though so they can make sure all is well!! All the best!!


----------



## LilSluz

Helloooo beautiful BNB babes! I&#8217;m back & so sorry &#8211; Dec & Jan are so very busy for me on every level imaginable, but I&#8217;ll be around as much as I can&#8230; Ok, so in my usual fashion if I&#8217;ve been away for a bit, the posts can get a teensy-weensy bit long :blush::haha::

BF, Dwrgi, Pebble & Nessaw &#8211; I thank you very much for taking over :wine: duty throughout all of these holidays &#8211; you are Fab! I know its tough, but little did you know you were doing a charitable service, right? :winkwink:


BF - :hugs: Aw, thank you so much for your prayers! :hugs::kiss: Our minds are too scarily alike &#8211; I start salivating when I hear talk of charts, but no links in siggies! :shock: Ahhhhh!!! MUST....SEE....CHART... :rofl: You gearing up for the big day? 9 more days!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I&#8217;m getting excited for you!!!

Maddy &#8211; Oh my, looking like you O&#8217;d CD10 via temp but +OPK CD11-12 - ??? I guess it could be the meds - :grr: :hugs:

Rdk &#8211; welcome to you :flower:. Some easy advice to start with would be charting & it&#8217;s free. It really teaches you about your own unique body/cycles/issues or lack thereof. I&#8217;m sure you are already on a good prenatal. Often women our age will supplement with additional folate &#8211; up to 5 mg, a daily baby aspirin & addl. supplements &#8220;as needed&#8221;. Some very general ones (for all TTC&#8217;rs) are Omega 3&#8217;s & CoQ10 (600mg). Also, some of us take progesterone post-Ov confirmation &#8220;just in case&#8221;. Often this is the natural cream (available on Amazon/health food or Vit store) or for some, an Rx. And it&#8217;s never too late or a wasted effort to try to develop good relaxation techniques, PMA, lifestyle choices, nutrition, etc. that are good for you no matter what. There are tons of supp&#8217;s out there, but they&#8217;re usually geared toward specific issues, so if you have any you discover, we can help more. Btw, 10/11DPO can be IB, did you use FMU? Don&#8217;t go by symptoms &#8211;they can vary month by month & you&#8217;d be surprised at what you think is &#8220;brand-new&#8221; & what ends up screwy now that you are focusing on TTC & if not pregs, I agree w/Mirium, there is absolutely nothing alarming about what you are experiencing &#8211; could be AF spotting, goes away & then comes back full-force. 

Ness &#8211; bring on Jan 16th, woot-woot! What are you testing for &#8211; just consult/everything, or - ?

Emily &#8211; welcome to you! :flower: You&#8217;ll be glad to know that most of us don&#8217;t really talk about TTC to our friends, either &#8211; except for BNB friends. 38 is NOT OLD so don&#8217;t sweat it! Just keep in mind it might take a bit for us &#8220;wiser&#8221; individuals. :winkwink: LOL, I love your DIY technique (back of car at a rest stop!).:haha: We take our sense of humor seriously here, as it&#8217;s all that gets us through sometimes! GL in your 2WW :dust:

Scorpio &#8211; welcome to you! :flower: Gosh, you have been through the ringer! If you have Factor V, then you are shooting blood thinners daily, right? What else you taking for TTC?

Chicken &#8211; so sorry for :witch: hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dashka &#8211; I&#8217;m so glad that you & DH had a healthy talk & sometimes scaring the shit out of him, even if unintentional, just plain works! :flower: WTF is up w/BIL??? What is wrong with him?! What did you do &#8211; blow up the Christmas tree or something, he has no RIGHT to talk to you that way & I&#8217;d be royally pissed & wouldn&#8217;t want to see him until an apology accompanied the visit! What does DH day? So, I stalked your chart & that&#8217;s so odd.:shock: :nope: Is it just coincidence that the only time you missed your window, it appears that you didn&#8217;t Ov anyway &#8211; how strange would that be??? :wacko::shrug: :?: Big :hugs: coming your way. :kiss:

DrH &#8211; bring on Friday!!! :happydance:

Dwrgi &#8211; how you doing honey? Aw, you have been there for &#8220;some of us&#8221; too & we love you so much for that! And your sense of humor has cheered me up on my darkest days, too. :hugs: Hope you had a wonderful New Year & hoping 2013 brings a much-needed LTTC sticky BFP!!!! :hugs::kiss: (I shall come check on you in The Kitchen soon!)

True &#8211; thank you for the well-wishes! Hey, whatever it takes &#8211; home insemination, IVF, IUI, booty-call, etc, we aren&#8217;t a group that will ever judge! Also, you can post however you want to &#8211; no post-police here either. :gun::thumbup: Tests can come later &#8211; they say seek help after 6 mos of trying for 35+. Also, what kind of cysts? Do you have PCOS or - ? GL chic :flower:

Pebble &#8211; Well, it looks like you finally O&#8217;d CD17 (BF was correct!) after that impressive 8-day :sex: session (well, every other day, but still&#8230;). I used to have to do it every other for 10-12 days (as I was O&#8217;ing CD21+), so I KNOW how that feels & used to poop out at the end when it MOST counted! :wacko: And then there&#8217;s the need for creativity after all that time&#8230;:blush:. For some of us anyway! Keeping everything crossed that you don&#8217;t have to use that IVF package! You are lucky to have that option of IVF-coverage. I can choose from like 17 plans but none cover IVF &#8211; only 2 covered &#8220;some&#8221; IUI expenses&#8230; :nope:. Well, you know that :spermy: can defo meet Mrs Egg, so FX & :dust: Thanks for u/s pic comment. Idk what I&#8217;m looking at either&#8230;:haha: P.S. &#8211; why would you need Femara? I don&#8217;t think you need anything yet, chic & I defo don&#8217;t think you need help O&#8217;ing given your history/charts??? Defo take Omega 3&#8217;s & CoQ10 (see msg to Rdk) :winkwink::thumbup:

LadyH &#8211; what a nice New Year&#8217;s msg. Wishing you all the best in 2013 too!!! :hugs:

Mirium &#8211;

Spoiler
:yipee: for u/s & hb!!! :happydance: Celebrate these little victories, chic! And yes, mine was very small too &#8211; its just a lil flicker, really & that&#8217;s what it&#8217;s supposed to look like. Come join PARL. I am 7 weeks today, so we are only like 2-3 days apart. :thumbup: So pleased for you!!!

Purps &#8211; aw, honey :cry:. You have also been here for me & I cherish you so much! Thank you for your hope & xxx&#8217;s :hugs: - I need all the hope & support I can get! What a wonderful year for you :cloud9: &#8211; you deserve every minute of it! :hugs: 

Green- your chart looks great! Hoping you caught it!	

Pad &#8211; Hope you had a happy alcohol-free NYE! How you doing these days? Updates?

Kismet &#8211; Happy New Year hun! Does this mean you are coming back next week for good? :thumbup:

Carole - :hi:! Of course you belong here & can come here anytime you like! Hooping you are having a great time w/Zara!

Newbies &#8211; we have chart stalkers here if you would like to post in your siggie & get any 2nd opinions? Totally up to you! :winkwink: (& I won&#8217;t name names of who those nosy people are :blush::haha:)


----------



## onmymind17

Samsfan said:


> IAMTRUE---- I am married 3 years, using OPK's for last 6 months. We have really been trying to conceive for a year... prior to OPK's I just charted... We never used any protection for 3 years we have been married. I recently went to FS in beginning of December. I had a sonogram, blood tests, femvue and more blood tests. My AMH is .53. We originally spoke about IUI. FS states success rate on IUI is 10 percent with drugs its 15 percent with IVF it is 40 to 45 percent. I am 38 years of age. We had a lengthy discussion about my profession, lifestyle concerns and he then suggested IVF. I am not a worse case scenario.. but he doesn't suggest waiting to try naturally. He says he doesn't know how much time I have. He really cannot tell. I guess that is why he suggested IVF. He felt strongly about IVF after our conversation.
> 
> I also have a friend who had IUI. I feel the same way. I cannot discuss it. I also have another friend, who is very supportive. She has 2 kids from a prior marriage.. She had them young. She was remarried at 38 and she has been through 7 years of IVF without success. She is now 50. She encouraged me to go to FS. She also feels that I should jump into IVF.
> 
> I have another blood test, gyn exam and sono scheduled for first week in January. I guess I have to decide by January 7th and we will take it from there. This process takes a while. I probably won't be able to start until Feb if that is the avenue I'm going to take. Don't know if that helps. I saw on another thread about acupuncture. I think in the meantime, I'm going to give that a try.
> 
> 
> iamtruetome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Totally understand. I'm trying to digest what my fs has advised. He advised I go straight to IVF. I'm debating whether I try IUI first. He said results are at 10 percent with IUI and IVF has a success rate of 40 percent.
> 
> Tough dealing with the effects of IVF... I have a lot to think about. Wish it would just happen naturally. Starting to take my temp. Maybe a miracle will happen in January
> 
> Just wondering...why did fs advise that you go straight to IVF? You said you're just starting to temp...how had you been determining ovulation before then? I'm temping every morning and using OPK. Despite having it all timed "perfectly" the last few cycles, it didn't take. We are doing home insemination, so I'm sure that is a factor too. For how many cycles have you been ttc? (I apologize if you have already mentioned this.)
> 
> I have two friends who struggled with fertility, but I don't feel I can talk to either of them right now for very different reasons. One went through both IUI and IVF. It was an emotionally draining few years for she and her husband, and she is now going on 41 and not sure if they'e going to continue trying. They are also considering adoption. Another friend TTC for five years...was told she had "old eggs" at 33. She went through two rounds of IVF with no luck. They took a break for over a year, and she is now due in January with her first, a baby boy (she will be 37 in April). I am so thrilled for her that I refuse to discuss my TTC struggles. I don't want to dampen her happy moment...she has already been through so much and deserves this.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Hi, I read this and i had to reply, i lurk here mostly lol. I was 41 when i went to see an FS, and he told me i had to do IVF right off the bat, i was like um no, i was pg on my own the november before, well he was not happy about it but i did the IUI, the first one did not work, i truly believe i was so stressed out about the procedure that it did not work, but each one after that worked, unfortunatly we have lost every one of them, but the point is that even at my age the IUI with injectables worked, dont let them push you into IVF they want you to do that so they make the money, your only 38 and i am sorry but any FS that says they dont know how much time you have so you have to do IVF is out for the money no doctor knows how much time you have, but they know where your at right now. I say try a couple IUI's and if they dont work then move on. Good luck, and i am glad you found this bunch of ladies, they are the best, and most supportive around!!


----------



## LilSluz

Afm -

Spoiler
Called high-risk OBGYN today & he wants me in WAY before OBGYN was even going to refer me, I mean GOD..bless...us..all :growlmad:. (thank God hematologist said get in there before 9 wks) I'm so glad I am type A & pushy sometimes, jeez! (sometimes :blush:) OB was going to refer me at 9 weeks only for the 12-wk nuchal thingy, even after I told him of all my issues & concerns, he was there for all my mc's & knows my probs - ?:shock::grr:. I mean, WTF I may not make at that far w/blood issues, gene mutations, hormone failures (I totally would have lost this one w/o Rx progesterone) & etc. you dumb-a$$ that's the whole freakin point?! :grr: 

So, upside is that my ranting is getting me a much-needed 2-3 hour appt w/High-Risk OBGYN next Wed. 1/9 (8 wks if I make it!). :thumbup: Getting "very detailed u/s" (hmmmm?), genetic counseling, and probs some testing & consult & whatever else. I feel MUCH better about this, now. Advice: take charge & be responsible for yourself bc no one else is going to do that for you & only you know your own body & feelings...listen to them! :flower::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

OMM - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

pbl_ge said:


> OMG, BF -- your IVF start is coming up quickly!!!!! :happydance:

I know :yipee: :haha:only end of next week :coffee:



emily405 said:


> Butterfly67, it didn't even occur to me that anyone would want to see it. I admit I haven't really looked at others' charts to compare since I'm still so new at it. I'll think about putting it up.

Some of us here, like lils said Are just Plain nosey :blush::haha:

Carole :happydance::hi: been thinking about you, hope Zara is doing well :hugs:

RdK I have to say that once you start ttc you really notice stuff that maybe you wouldn't have noticed before so don't stress if things start to look different, it is highly unlikely there is anything wrong hon :hugs:

Pad you sane? :rofl: :haha:

Ok forgot what else I was going to say :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lils yay for you being a bossy madam :haha: :trouble: :hugs:


----------



## emily405

LilSluz, thanks for saying that I'm not old. I keep reading things about advanced maternal age and geriatric pregnancy, and since everyone I know who is my age has two or three kids and is done at this point and the only ones still going are considerably younger, I feel old. My friends are mostly my age to a decade older, so the ones with kids have kids who are teens and older. I figure that when I have the baby and make friends, they are going to be considerably younger. That will be strange to be to be the oldest one when I'm accustomed to being on the younger side in most groups. Though at 38 that is changing - I'm no longer the young one at work any more, so I am growing accustomed to having younger people around.

Also, thanks for the info about supplements. I've just been on a prenatal vitamin and a little bit of extra folic acid. 

I have a question about BBT. My CBFM said peak on day 12, so I expected O was day 13 and that I'd have a temperature rise on day 15, which was yesterday. I am a terrible sleeper and wake up many times during the night. So the first time I woke up yesterday I took my temperature and was disappointed as it was only 97.2, lower than the day before. But when I was ready to actually get up, it was up to 97.9. So I figured ok, maybe I finally got the real rise. After all, it was only day 13, the day I expected the rise. But the same thing happened again this morning! 97.2 at about 5 am when the cat started walking on me and I took it in case I did give in and get up, 97.9 a couple hours later when it really was time to get up. I don't know what to put down for this morning's temperature. The lower one, or the higher one? That's a pretty significant difference. I took it twice each time to make sure.


----------



## nessaw

Lils re fert appt.when i went before with positive pg the consultant said first thing wd be hsg (is that the dye test one?).clearly a preg puts to bed any huge issues with ov and sperm motility but it cd be down to quality.

Knowing what i know now aboit cycles tests progesterone etc i have just looked at my cd 21 tests with fresh eyes.

The first was the lowest @ 5 (can't remember the unit but 30 is deemed normal for ov) but it was on cd 22 of a 24 day cycle.a point i did raise with the gp at the time.the second and 3rd were cd 22 + 21 of 29 and 26 day cycle respectfully.these both had 11 days btwn ov (on opk) and test whereas the first had 13 (the test presuming a 7 day gap). 

My conclusion is that the first one is irrelevant.the other 2 coupled with u/s showing ov on d13 and an pregnancy lead me to think i ov early.the conception indicator showed ov before cd 12 on m preg cycle.

Long story short i think i want to ask for cd3 tests to see if that gives anymore info.also another sa to c if any improvement-have had bf on wellman since the first sa. I presume clomid for a cpuple of cycles and iui if the spermies dont start behaving.however having bought the cbfm i wouldnt mind trying it out for a couple of cycles before anything else.

Bet you wish u hadnt asked
after that long winded reply!! I just sat down and explained it to boyf who looked dazed and confused!! 

Hi to everyone and sorry for boring you too!


----------



## Lady H

Emily always put the first temp down. You need the first temp taken after 3 hours straight sleep, guessing it was less once you got up later? I used to temp and used CBFM with opks (all bases covered)! Ovulation can happen up to 48 hours after CBFM peaks. I used the OPKs with it to double check for surge. I'll confess to being a chart stalker along with some others here so if you ever share I'll be on it if you need help! Xx


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> Afm -
> 
> Spoiler
> Called high-risk OBGYN today & he wants me in WAY before OBGYN was even going to refer me, I mean GOD..bless...us..all :growlmad:. (thank God hematologist said get in there before 9 wks) I'm so glad I am type A & pushy sometimes, jeez! (sometimes :blush:) OB was going to refer me at 9 weeks only for the 12-wk nuchal thingy, even after I told him of all my issues & concerns, he was there for all my mc's & knows my probs - ?:shock::grr:. I mean, WTF I may not make at that far w/blood issues, gene mutations, hormone failures (I totally would have lost this one w/o Rx progesterone) & etc. you dumb-a$$ that's the whole freakin point?! :grr:
> 
> So, upside is that my ranting is getting me a much-needed 2-3 hour appt w/High-Risk OBGYN next Wed. 1/9 (8 wks if I make it!). :thumbup: Getting "very detailed u/s" (hmmmm?), genetic counseling, and probs some testing & consult & whatever else. I feel MUCH better about this, now. Advice: take charge & be responsible for yourself bc no one else is going to do that for you & only you know your own body & feelings...listen to them! :flower::hugs:

Oh yeah for you being type A there is nothing worse than stupid doctors!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## onmymind17

So ladies, first of all Happy New Year to you all, i am praying that all of you get a wonderful happy surprise this year!!

Second AF finally showed for me on Dec 27th, that is the longest i have ever gone, from Oct 9th to Dec 27th and let me tell you that was the AF from HELL!! Man she really could have just stayed away lol. I still have not used the gel for the inflamation, i wanted to have a little fun with my honey pie on Christmas, and then AF showed up, so i had to wait, but i guess i will use it now that she has finally left the building, geeze, i dont want to have another AF like that, the cramps were horrible on Friday, and omg, it was like the flood gates openend up.

Welcome to the new ladies, you wont find a better bunch of loving compassionate women than you will here.


----------



## nessaw

Rdkmommy on my pg cycle my symptoms were the same as pre af.the only diff being the sore boobs lasted longer than 1 day so after 4 days of soreness i tested.

Carole glad to hear all is well.

Lils brilliant news about being seen so quickly.

Omm sorry about that awful af.hope ur treatment works quickly and u can get back down to it soon!

Emily i havent charted but from everything i've read on here about it i agree with lady h its the first temp u put.

Afm cd 17 still a faint line on opk.nothing else to report other than a stinking cold.blah!


----------



## LilSluz

Emily - yeah, I agree w/LadyH - you have to take the one where you got the most uninterrupted sleep (pref 3-4+ hrs), so 5am is fine. Hopefully will Ov by tomorrow!? I often didn't Ov until 2 days after the surge. If donor could cooperate, sounds like tonight would be a good time??? GL :dust:

Ness - HSG & Day3 FSH/AMH/Estradiol/LH/TSH/etc. are always good things to get tested - especially if you already have a Dr. appt lined up. You can clearly get pregs, but you are right - it could be a quality thing, so why not if you have the appt already set up? Although one thing I had heard is that - not sure if true - not too many people who get a B.O. ever get them again. Not sure how that works but I'm guessing its along the lines of what they say when its "just a chromosomal thing" - not likely to happen again. (only the lucky 1% have to deal w/3+ mc's, so you shouldn't worry about those things at this time, of course). GL :flower:

Thanks OMM! I swear sometimes...:bodyb: :haha: Not all Dr's of course, its just some that are either too busy, just aren't quite getting it, or some that just ignore you or your other Dr.'s' recommendations. :growlmad: But, then every so often you have wonderful Dr's who come along & are complete dolls, listen to you & explain things. Just wishing they were "mostly" like that. (like our lovely DrH, of course! :hugs:) Where are you at w/everything?


----------



## LilSluz

OMM - nevermind, we cross-posted! Sounds like an awful :witch: & glad she's gone! :nope: So, are you officially TTC again, or - ?


----------



## emily405

Well, now I'm really confused. It's too late for ovulation. My cycles are always 27-28 days with an occasional 25. It's day 16, which means AF in 11-12 days, so there's no way I could still ovulate. I'm pretty sure it's always two weeks after ovulation. No use inseminating now. I either caught it or missed it. I inseminated on CD9 and CD11 looking for O anywhere between 11-14 (was willing to inseminate again on CD13 if necessary but it didn't seem like it was when I got the peak on CD12, and 12 wasn't a possibility). I am wondering if I am ovulating at all if I'm not having much of a temperature rise after first waking. I am not getting more than three hours at any stretch at all. For what it's worth, the 97.2 is above what it was on CD11 and 12 (I didn't chart this month until day 11) when my temps were 96.4 and 96.8. My chart is really messed up, though, as FF thinks I am on day 42 of my cycle, not day 16 since I temped in October and November and didn't until a few days ago. So there's really no good data at this point. I only started temping this week to try to verify when I ovulated, but now I'm not sure if I did or not. This is not pleasing me, of course.


----------



## drhouse

Hiya ladies, How are you all? I've been sans computer iPad only which I can't stand typing on. I'd far rather be at home in our bed, but after two weeks of the inlaws and my folks, now that we are heading home to normality, it's almost a bit sad! 

Emily, you sound like you got it! You will see though! I've just been reading an article about a donor to a lesbian couple being chased for child support, have you sorted out these sorts of details? Good luck! I think there is also a same sex parenting area on bnb and there's a great chick hitting the jackpot whose been a bit quiet after some family things, who it would be great for you to talk too! 

Ness I agree with you, the day 22 test a waste of time. How long have you been trying for now and how many positives have you had? I'd be inclined to stay test less, shag more for a while longer but I can't remember the details for each and everyone of us! 

Lils I am so pleased you were the squeaky wheel. You are complex hun, and you deserve to see the high risk man! Don't forget the start keeping uss, tests, letters et al from each specialist in a big clear page folder, you will know more about your health soon than most non specialists! Doctors often don't say, I don't know, let me find out which drives me bananas! You are the best advocate for your own health, read widely and I will always help if I can...... He he he! 

Omm sorry af showed. 

Lady very excited to hear your belly is dancing! Pad good to see you back. Carole once a 35+ ttc no 1 - lifetime membership is guaranteed so I hear! 

Dwrgi happy new cider year to you chick.

Mirium hugs and best wishes from here! 

Dash thinking of you and your bil grrr.........

Big hugs from the antipodes. Nuchal Friday.... Bring it on. I look like a whale. There's no way that I can keep this hidden. Big bugger.


----------



## LilSluz

:dohh: Ness - I also say DEFO throw out the 1st CD22 test you mentioned. Forgot that part...

DrH - :yipee: GL hun - I am sure it will be perfect!!! I have every copy of every test,. wouldn;t you know? LOL. But it is sorta in folders in a bag at the mo :blush: & I should get more organized - good idea! :thumbup: I was even thinking of drafting a Word file with a summary of my history on there so that I can just attach it to those damn applications we have to do for every new Dr :haha:. (And that they ask you in person anyway after you just took 20+ mins to write it down - lol) Big :hugs: lovely!


----------



## LilSluz

Emily - go back to the date of your first period & just enter the period (H/M/L) under the Menses/Spotting part. It will start you a whole new chart with your current month info in there. And we can always look at it if you want... :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> Emily - yeah, I agree w/LadyH - you have to take the one where you got the most uninterrupted sleep (pref 3-4+ hrs), so 5am is fine. Hopefully will Ov by tomorrow!? I often didn't Ov until 2 days after the surge. If donor could cooperate, sounds like tonight would be a good time??? GL :dust:
> 
> Ness - HSG & Day3 FSH/AMH/Estradiol/LH/TSH/etc. are always good things to get tested - especially if you already have a Dr. appt lined up. You can clearly get pregs, but you are right - it could be a quality thing, so why not if you have the appt already set up? Although one thing I had heard is that - not sure if true - not too many people who get a B.O. ever get them again. Not sure how that works but I'm guessing its along the lines of what they say when its "just a chromosomal thing" - not likely to happen again. (only the lucky 1% have to deal w/3+ mc's, so you shouldn't worry about those things at this time, of course). GL :flower:
> 
> Thanks OMM! I swear sometimes...:bodyb: :haha: Not all Dr's of course, its just some that are either too busy, just aren't quite getting it, or some that just ignore you or your other Dr.'s' recommendations. :growlmad: But, then every so often you have wonderful Dr's who come along & are complete dolls, listen to you & explain things. Just wishing they were "mostly" like that. (like our lovely DrH, of course! :hugs:) Where are you at w/everything?

Yes thankfully there are some good doctors out there, my OB was like that, i am so sad that he just retired, i can still go to the same practice but now i will have to see the other doctor :nope:. As for where i am at, we have just totaly given up on TTC, and have now moved on, we are planning vacations, and camping trips. I have to say that i am happy, its nice not having to worry about it, and if something happens thats fine too, but i will be 46 this year, and i honestly dont see anything happening, after losing 6 little ones one after the other, i dont see that one will suddenly stick, but i am fine with it, i have made my peace with it and realize that there is so much more out there. I am so excited for you, and thanks for asking about me :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks OMM & sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Adventurous trips sound like the perfect remedy - go & see the world because so many people can't or just never do (espec all North Americans!). There's just so much to see out there! :cloud9:


----------



## owl35

Lovely ladies,

Happy new year to all of you and a BFP for everyone :flower:

Reporting back from vacation. It was wonderful and I wish I could have spent more time with my family and friends in Germany. London was great as well. Was at Buckingham Palace but nobody from the royal family wanted to see me :saywhat: :haha:

I'm back at work already so didn't have time to catch up at all yet, but I hope you are all doing fabulous!

afm - AF should arrive in about 10 days or so and then I'm starting IVF. I'm nervous, scared, excited and anxious all at the same time. 

Big hugs and cheers to a happy 2013 :wine:


----------



## purplelou

Quietly stalking and sending a ton of loves xxxx

I have a good feeling about January ! I am sure there is going to be some good news on this thread!


----------



## Maddy40

Owl...excited for you. 2013 is def your year!

OMM 2013 is your year in a different but exciting way I think. Trips and planning sound great (my fav hobby is planning and taking trips, even if they're just weekends nearby). 

Ness testing sounds like a good idea. My dr is always keen to point out they are just a snapshot of one point in time. They shouldn't be looked at independently but need to be repeatedly reasonably often so that you get an overall picture. 

Lils not long til your appointment, good on you for pushing for the high risk consult. FX the doc is able to put your mind at ease.

Dr H (aka 'the whale'), are you back at work? Have you had to admit to your colleagues yet that you are UTD or is the "I'm a large fish" conversation going on solely in your head? Good luck Friday.

AFM cycle is stupid, I am exhausted from working through Christmas/New Year and DH is tired too. We're just marking time waiting for AF to arrive so we can get back on the assisted-conception bandwagon. Oh fun fun fun :)


----------



## Greenleaf

RdKMommy said:


> Do cysts and fibroids and endometriosis, etc. go with any pain?

I have a 6.5 x 6.5cm ovarian cyst removed from the right ovary some years ago. Also have another smaller one on the left and a 3cm uterine fibroid. I don't have much pain during AF aside from the usual bloated/sore feeling for the first couple of days. The only indication I got was the pre-AF spotting (6-7 days) and passing of large blood clots. I only found out about the cyst when I felt a lump on my abdomen and went for an U/S scan.


----------



## Samsfan

On my Mind---- thank you for taking the time to respond. I'm going for IUI and then I'll think about IVF. I really appreciate you posting. Glad to be part of this thread. 



onmymind17 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> IAMTRUE---- I am married 3 years, using OPK's for last 6 months. We have really been trying to conceive for a year... prior to OPK's I just charted... We never used any protection for 3 years we have been married. I recently went to FS in beginning of December. I had a sonogram, blood tests, femvue and more blood tests. My AMH is .53. We originally spoke about IUI. FS states success rate on IUI is 10 percent with drugs its 15 percent with IVF it is 40 to 45 percent. I am 38 years of age. We had a lengthy discussion about my profession, lifestyle concerns and he then suggested IVF. I am not a worse case scenario.. but he doesn't suggest waiting to try naturally. He says he doesn't know how much time I have. He really cannot tell. I guess that is why he suggested IVF. He felt strongly about IVF after our conversation.
> 
> I also have a friend who had IUI. I feel the same way. I cannot discuss it. I also have another friend, who is very supportive. She has 2 kids from a prior marriage.. She had them young. She was remarried at 38 and she has been through 7 years of IVF without success. She is now 50. She encouraged me to go to FS. She also feels that I should jump into IVF.
> 
> I have another blood test, gyn exam and sono scheduled for first week in January. I guess I have to decide by January 7th and we will take it from there. This process takes a while. I probably won't be able to start until Feb if that is the avenue I'm going to take. Don't know if that helps. I saw on another thread about acupuncture. I think in the meantime, I'm going to give that a try.
> 
> 
> iamtruetome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> Totally understand. I'm trying to digest what my fs has advised. He advised I go straight to IVF. I'm debating whether I try IUI first. He said results are at 10 percent with IUI and IVF has a success rate of 40 percent.
> 
> Tough dealing with the effects of IVF... I have a lot to think about. Wish it would just happen naturally. Starting to take my temp. Maybe a miracle will happen in January
> 
> Just wondering...why did fs advise that you go straight to IVF? You said you're just starting to temp...how had you been determining ovulation before then? I'm temping every morning and using OPK. Despite having it all timed "perfectly" the last few cycles, it didn't take. We are doing home insemination, so I'm sure that is a factor too. For how many cycles have you been ttc? (I apologize if you have already mentioned this.)
> 
> I have two friends who struggled with fertility, but I don't feel I can talk to either of them right now for very different reasons. One went through both IUI and IVF. It was an emotionally draining few years for she and her husband, and she is now going on 41 and not sure if they'e going to continue trying. They are also considering adoption. Another friend TTC for five years...was told she had "old eggs" at 33. She went through two rounds of IVF with no luck. They took a break for over a year, and she is now due in January with her first, a baby boy (she will be 37 in April). I am so thrilled for her that I refuse to discuss my TTC struggles. I don't want to dampen her happy moment...she has already been through so much and deserves this.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I read this and i had to reply, i lurk here mostly lol. I was 41 when i went to see an FS, and he told me i had to do IVF right off the bat, i was like um no, i was pg on my own the november before, well he was not happy about it but i did the IUI, the first one did not work, i truly believe i was so stressed out about the procedure that it did not work, but each one after that worked, unfortunatly we have lost every one of them, but the point is that even at my age the IUI with injectables worked, dont let them push you into IVF they want you to do that so they make the money, your only 38 and i am sorry but any FS that says they dont know how much time you have so you have to do IVF is out for the money no doctor knows how much time you have, but they know where your at right now. I say try a couple IUI's and if they dont work then move on. Good luck, and i am glad you found this bunch of ladies, they are the best, and most supportive around!!Click to expand...


----------



## drhouse

Hi 


Spoiler alert so am on phone and don't know how to spoil on a mobile required.


See lady h post!


----------



## Maddy40

Yay DrH. Honestly as a mum of a blue they are SO MUCH FUN. My pink is much harder work. Then again the trauma in their backgrounds before they were adopted probably impacts....but still. Blues are wonderful :)

Samsfan I don't recall seeing your earlier post but they seem like very high IVF success rates for a 38yo. Have you had a good look at how the figures are presented? Some clinics counts every pregnancy that results from IVF and don't take into account that some don't continue - chemical pregs, miscarriages etc (so they present 40 pregnancies from 100 IVF cycles as a success rate of 40%). Whereas others count only the live births (ie: 20 live births from 100 IVF cycles = a success rate of 20%). The live birth rate for IVF in 41 year olds is 5% at my clinic which is actually lower then their IUI live birth rate which is 8%.


----------



## Lady H

drhouse said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Spoiler alert so am on phone and don't know how to spoil on a mobile device.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Downs rate lowest seen for my age 1/2870 great news, no amino required.
> 
> 
> The sonographer suspects its a blue one. I've been desperate for it to be pink. It is very very healthy with all the right things everywhere.



Spoiler
fantastic news I'm so happy you don't need to go,through the stress of amnio that I did :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

DrH


Spoiler
Woohoo! That sounds fab! So happy for you!! And blue bundles are lovely! Huge congrats and loves xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Happy Friday, ladies! This thread is nearly back to its normal overwhelming pace. I&#8217;ll feel better once I&#8217;ve totally lost track of things, like I used to every week. :winkwink:

DrH

Spoiler
That&#8217;s great news! I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll be thrilled with the baby one HE arrives! :blue: I&#8217;m really hoping for a girl, just because OH and I cannot agree on any boy names. At all. He suggested &#8220;Edward,&#8221; and I told him there was no way in hell we were going to name a baby after the main character from Twilight. :ban::yellowcard: But he hates all my boy names, too, so everyone has to think pink for Pebble, I suppose. :haha: 
How are you feeling? Has the second tri glow begun?? :cloud9:
Maddy, you and I are TWW buddies! :friends: How are you feeling? More about mine down below. I see that you&#8217;re not optimistic about it. More IUI next month, or something different? 

OMM, when do you start travelling? :plane::boat: I do think about what we&#8217;ll give up if/when we have kids. Both OH and I would love to do lots of travelling, but we don&#8217;t have the sort of income to do that with little ones in tow. Perhaps you should be on travel duty, akin to wine duty, for us! :haha: We&#8217;ll live vicariously through you, but this requires LOTS of picture!

Speaking of travelers, welcome back, Owl!!! :hi: Glad you had a good trip. :thumbup: You and Chicken will be IVF buddies! I agree with purps&#8212;this is going to be a lucky thread in the next couple of months!!! :happydance:

Green--:hugs: for the temp plunge. It also looks like you&#8217;re dealing with a lot of spotting. I&#8217;m not sure if you&#8216;ve been asked this before, but have you tried a B complex? I used to spot for a week before AF, and it cleared right up with a B100 pill. Of course, I&#8217;m not sure if it really affected the root of the problem, but there are studies that suggest B vitamins (specifically B6, but you don&#8217;t want to take it alone) can increase fertility. Hope you&#8217;re doing well. How is OH? Has he recovered?

Emily, some people swear by BBT adjuster algorithms, like this one:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
I sleep badly, too, although I generally find that it doesn&#8217;t affect my temps too much. Of course, the days that seem really variable are always the key days around O. This is the main reason I&#8217;ve decided to go with OPKs for the next two months. I&#8217;m tired of being so uncertain! As for being old, it definitely seems to be pretty common for women to have babies at our age now, so I&#8217;m hoping we&#8217;ll fit right in at the PTA meetings. :haha: 

Ness, I don&#8217;t know anything about the tests you mentioned, but I hope your answers are good! :hugs: Hope you&#8217;re feeling better.

Carole, thanks for dropping by, and congrats on your LO!!!! :pink: 

Lils, SO glad you pushed those doctors to give you what you need! :thumbup: How are things looking? Thanks for the advice with supplements. After I wrote that the other day, I immediately went out and got some CoQ10 vitamins. They&#8217;re the gummy kind, so it&#8217;s a treat to take them. :munch: I THOUGHT my prenatal had Omega 3s, but I just double checked, and it doesn&#8217;t seem so.
https://www.newchapter.com/multi-vitamins/perfect-prenatal#supplement-facts
This is my third type of prenatals, so it must have been the last ones that had DHA. I have a DHA supplement, so I&#8217;ll start popping it, too. Since I eat no fish (mostly vegan household), I definitely need those! As for Femara, it sounds like that&#8217;s the first thing they try, even for women who are ovulating normally. Higher quality eggs, more robust corpus luteum&#8212;this is the theory I&#8217;ve heard. I&#8217;d be totally fine with multiples :oneofeach:, so I&#8217;m open to trying, even if it&#8217;s not something I totally &#8220;need.&#8221; Did you never try clomid or femara? 

More for Lils

Spoiler
Five days til your appointment! :happydance: Have I yet mentioned that I think I&#8217;m responsible for your success? Remember all that dust I sent you???? :haha: :winkwink: As a totally ludicrous man once said about something he was equally uninvolved with, "I'll take a lot of credit for that." :rofl: :haha:

Looking good, Pad!!! :thumbup: 

:hugs: and :kiss: to everyone here&#8212;HA, LadyH, Dash, Moon (where the HELL is Moon?!?!), Kismet, Mirium, Asry, Chicken, Purps, Scorpio, and anyone else I&#8217;m forgetting. Hope you&#8217;re all doing fab.

AFM, I&#8217;m 5 dpo and symptom spotting like mad. ](*,) :dohh: AFTER I told RDK a few days ago that symptoms are meaningless. :haha: I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s going on with me, but I feel unusual for 5 dpo&#8212;my boobs have NO right to feel this sore and heavy. :holly: :rofl: And it&#8217;s soooooooooo early that I think I&#8217;m freaking myself out for another ectopic. I really need to just STOP. :yellowcard: :ignore: :argh: ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Otherwise I&#8217;m doing okay. :thumbup: I posted elsewhere about my Plan of Attack, but I&#8217;ll just copy it here, in case anyone is curious. Spoiled because it&#8217;s a repeat. 

Spoiler
Here's my plan:

This month:
- We BD'ed every other day during the entire fertile window. 
- I'm taking prenatals, Vit D, iron, and a B100. Just started CoQ10. 
- Took guafenesin and used pre-seed. 
- During the TWW, I will eschew vigorous exercise (swimming and walking, but no running), and will munch on pineapple cores (who knows? :shrug: Whatever it takes!)

Next two months:
- SMEP using OPKs. 
- Exercise every other day up until O. 
- Preseed, and guafensin as above. 
- Gentle exercise during the TWW as above. 

If those two months don't do it, I'm marching my butt down to the FS.

That's my plan. I hope we all get super sticky BFPs this year!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## rach.jay

hi . I'm 39 and ttc first baby. OPK was +ve on cd11 so im currently on cd 26 (14/15 dpo). AF due monday or tuesday as i normally have a 28/29 cycle. can i test now as i appear to have ov a liitle sooner?


----------



## LilSluz

Owl - what the queen didn't want to see you? Ugh, the nerve... :winkwink: Glad the trip went well & drink lots of :wine: now as you may not be able to soon!

Purps - why quietly stalk? Come join in the festivities! We miss you on here :hugs:

Maddy - thanks hun! Sounds like you need some relaxation time - very important for TTC especially w/ART so try to spend some nights or days just recharging your batteries by reading a book watching movies or TV shows, meditating, or just plain lazy :sleep:. :thumbup: Your chart is definitely challenging this month! :wacko:

Sams - are those your puppies??? :cloud9:

DrH -

Spoiler
:yipee: Congrats to you!!! Wow, way to go on those great #'s! A blue one will be absolutely perfect, you just watch. :cloud9::blue: So happy for you! :hugs:

Pebble - glad you got some more Vits & checked your current ones. Mmmm gummy vits, I'd never miss a day of those! I didn't know that about Femara. I've done Clomid once bc my Dr. thought I wasn't ovulating (CD21 prog tests when I was O'ing CD21... :growlmad: jerk). I had no idea. But Clomid dried me up like an old raisin & I didn't see EWCM for 5 mos when I just decided to go off of it bc I knew something was wrong. EWCM returned once off of it. So, I think it did the opposite for me & made me less fertile (when I started temping & researching "what this slimy stuff was each month", I figured it all out - was pretty pi$$ed as I was O'ing just fine). But Femara & higher quality eggs sounds good to me! Although I'm still betting you won't need it & things are sounding "most intriguing" for you this cycle so far?! (implantation dip in progress, or - ?) Wait...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
(there, now I returned the favor & I'm going to be equally not-responsible for yours! :haha::haha::haha:) :hugs:

Big hugs & luvs to you all!!! Can't name everyone or I will defo forget someone!

To all the TTC#1, 35+rs...
*TGIF, TGIFF & TFIF!!!! *:beer::wine::drunk::munch:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

rach.jay said:


> hi . I'm 39 and ttc first baby. OPK was +ve on cd11 so im currently on cd 26 (14/15 dpo). AF due monday or tuesday as i normally have a 28/29 cycle. can i test now as i appear to have ov a liitle sooner?

Hi Rach & welcome to 35+, TTC#1 :flower: 

A +OPK could mean you are going to Ov "within 12-48 hrs:, but it doesn't confirm ovulation (just so you know, so that's why we temp to confirm). BUT, given that lil tidbit of info., even if you are 12DPO at worst, your test will most likely show up, so yes you can :test: (use FMU tomorrow morning, though). GL! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

rach.jay said:


> hi . I'm 39 and ttc first baby. OPK was +ve on cd11 so im currently on cd 26 (14/15 dpo). AF due monday or tuesday as i normally have a 28/29 cycle. can i test now as i appear to have ov a liitle sooner?

It definitely depends on the quality of your test, but it's always better to wait:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html


----------



## pbl_ge

Ha, Lils! Lots of crossposting! Thanks for the dust! I feel overwhelmed in it! :wacko:

Rach, Lils is right about first morning urine (=FMU, in case that wasn't clear). So wait til the morning and :test:!!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi rach!
Welcome to the thread, although hopefully you'll test tomorrow and won't need to be here! Good luck xx


----------



## rach.jay

thanks for the quick responses! lots of friendly people here  

I'll see how i feel tomorrow and let you know :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Welcome rach! I rarely get to the stage of testing-in fact just once. I managed to hold oug and wait that time! But this cycle I want to do it everyday and am only cd 19!

Drh-fab xx

lils how r u?

Purps dont leave us will u?

Pebble where did u get the gummy coq10 from?was thinking if trying it.also got b6 but taking it without any other b vits-is that not gd?

Hello to everyone that I havent mentioned.hope everyone is gd.

Afm stupid cold now in sinuses. Cd 19 dont know if/when i ov.no symptoms to speak of.have convinced myself that i also was poorly at this stage in my cycle before my bfp. The things we can believe eh?!?

Owl glad u had a gd hol.

Love to all.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Apparently I'm going to spend all day on this forum instead of getting any work done. It IS vacation for me, after all!!! :dohh: :haha:

Ness, I just got them at the grocery store. It's these:
https://www.amazon.com/Vitafusion-C...1357327437&sr=1-1&keywords=coenzyme+q10+gummy

The same company makes a prenatal that I took for a while, but I don't think their formulation is fantastic:
https://www.amazon.com/Vitafusion-P...qid=1357327469&sr=1-1&keywords=prenatal+gummy

Sorry you're still sick!!! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

And Purps IS NOT ALLOWED TO LEAVE! OR STALK QUIETLY!!! Speaking of these things, I think I'll go check out the newest pics of Lana........


----------



## emily405

Welcome, rach.jay. Hope you get good news!

My morning temps are all over the map but they have not been below where they were on the day I think was O-day, so I'm guessing that I did. Since I do usually wake up a bunch during the night and I never get 3 hours at a stretch (but I don't get out of bed either), I'm testing at least twice, usually between 3-4 and between 6-7. Sometimes it's higher the first time and sometimes the second, and supposedly it should be lower the longer I sleep, so I don't know what to make of it. But since it's higher than it was before O-day should have been, I'm guessing that there was an O-day. My temps during both halves of the month are lower than they were in the fall, but maybe that's from it being winter and sleeping in a colder room. I'm using the CBFM for predicting and just the temping for O confirmation. 

Tomorrow should be 7 dpo, probably the earliest I could test. I haven't even bought a test yet, though. I don't want a false negative so I'm going to wait at least a few more days. I don't know if I'll make it until the day that AF should show up or not. Since it's my first month I'm ok with my life not changing quite yet even though it feels like I've been planning it forever.


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Rach

Emily - I tested at 12 DPO my successful cycle and the second line was so so faint you could barely see it, so to save the crazies I do recommend you leave it as long as you can. Good luck!


----------



## purplelou

Emily, i did temping and cbfm in the same way you are! Good luck! I'd try and hang on to test if I were you, cos as Ladyh said the line would be so faint for now it'd be almost invisible. Hopefully you'll get a good result x

Pebble, aww thanks chick! I always feel dead cheeky being here but I can't help myself cos I think you are all so fab..just can't tear myself away :hugs: 

Big loves to everyone xxx


----------



## drhouse

Remember though any line is a line! The test is very specific ie does not have false positives ie if there are two lines = utd. No other explanations. Having said that I'm with lady h, wait as long as you can stand! Having a chemical will be diagnosed more frequently and I am not sure knowing helps all that much. We think we had a chemical month 2 as I was four days late (unheard of) but its just a late period when you don't test! 

Coming to terms with the news of yesterday. You will have all forgotten dh edict of one baby only, he's got a 13 year old son. We fell in love at first sight and I told my dad he was the one for me within a week (once he confirmed I could have a baby!) Hence why I was so keen on a pink one, he's never had a daughter. But with the powers of feminine persuasion it seems we may use shettles and have another go once this one is born. My
Plan would be no birth control
Post delivery. My dream family would be two, an older brother and a little
Ballerina so maybe this is the grand plan!


----------



## onmymind17

pbl_ge said:


> OMM, when do you start travelling? :plane::boat: I do think about what well give up if/when we have kids. Both OH and I would love to do lots of travelling, but we dont have the sort of income to do that with little ones in tow. Perhaps you should be on travel duty, akin to wine duty, for us! :haha: Well live vicariously through you, but this requires LOTS of picture!

Well the first travel will be camping this spring, we are going to buy a bigger tent and this time we are going to bring our 4 legged baby with, it will be interesting to have a tent with the two of us and a 65lb fur ball, but hopefully it works out and he does not freak out lol. We plan on going camping several times this year, and the big thing is we are planning on driving down to Florida, i LOVE Florida, and then on our way back we are going to stop in Tennessee and stay in a cabin in the mountains. Next year we are either going to go on a cruise to the Caribbean, or we want to go to Aruba. We have a lot of bills to pay off, so for now we have to take simple trips, but eventually we will get caught up and then whoo hoo lol. I would love to post pictures when we go and all you ladies can see them while your sitting with your little ones, i am thinking positive that each and every one of you will have a little one of your own. And if we had a child we probably would still go camping, but not much else, now we get Florida, and Aruba, and cruises, and oh the East Coast, i am fascinated with the beautiful blue water of the ocean, and the mountains, lol i grew up in Illinois, and its totaly flat here, and lets face it Lake Michigan is not exactly pretty lol.


----------



## drhouse

Wow omm very jealous! Our trip (honeymoon) to Africa to climb mt kili and see the gorillas is now off for at least five years!!!!!!!!! We will try to babymoon in hawaii in april. Thank god we got to Spain and morocco this year as it may be the last decent trip for a while!


----------



## purplelou

Omm.... Ohh tent fun!! I remember that from this thread way back :haha: naughty!!
It sounds like you have some fun stuff planned though! 

DrH..

Spoiler
I bet once the time comes, you will be completely in love with your little bundle. I hope you do get to ttc again straight away, that would be brilliant! The only downside to the c section is that we have to wait now....and I am not getting any younger...it's a worry!


----------



## Samsfan

Maddy those were just the stats that my FS gave me. They are not the statistics of the clinic. They are what he thinks my chances are. IDK



Maddy40 said:


> Yay DrH. Honestly as a mum of a blue they are SO MUCH FUN. My pink is much harder work. Then again the trauma in their backgrounds before they were adopted probably impacts....but still. Blues are wonderful :)
> 
> Samsfan I don't recall seeing your earlier post but they seem like very high IVF success rates for a 38yo. Have you had a good look at how the figures are presented? Some clinics counts every pregnancy that results from IVF and don't take into account that some don't continue - chemical pregs, miscarriages etc (so they present 40 pregnancies from 100 IVF cycles as a success rate of 40%). Whereas others count only the live births (ie: 20 live births from 100 IVF cycles = a success rate of 20%). The live birth rate for IVF in 41 year olds is 5% at my clinic which is actually lower then their IUI live birth rate which is 8%.


----------



## Samsfan

Lilsluz- Those are not my puppies. I have one, but they aren't mine. I like the photo.. it makes me think of fertility!!!!! I want puppies too!!!:) thanks for your information. I'm going to slow it down. I started acupuncture and I'm on a vitamin regimen. I slowed down because I have the stomach flu and I can't think of having so many vitamins when my tummy is aching... but I'm on a regimen. My gyno added a pre natal vitamin today. More vitamins! 

Anyway, how are you doing and how are all the ladies doing. Best of luck this month!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lady H

Hi All, I have 9 CBFM sticks left that expire in May this year. I'd love to mail them over to one of you regular 35+ thread posters that uses them. I don't want anything for them and am happy to pay the postage, unfortunately though I will have to say Uk address only.

First to PM me gets them is the only way I can think of to be fair. Sorry outside UK ladies, I'm sending you dust and wishes instead. :hugs:


----------



## rach.jay

BFP this morning!! Going to get a digital later though as my OH thinks that it is not correct as it was a 'cheap' test!


----------



## Lady H

Great news Rach, I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.. If you need to post any more news here would you mind popping it in a spoiler please? Some ladies on here appreciate it as many have been ttc many years and find it upsetting to see BFP news. Spoilers allow them to choose to to read avoid.

Praying you have a sticky one. Xx


----------



## nessaw

Rach

Spoiler
thats fantastic news. Congratulations. From what i've heard cheaper tests can be more sensitive than others. Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Mirium

Rach

Spoiler
Congrats - that's awesome!!


----------



## emily405

Rach,


Spoiler
Congrats! Hope everything goes great for the next 9 months!

I've realized I feel pretty even-keeled about the rest of the TWW, and I'm probably more nervous about getting a BFP. I'm sure if the months go by I'll just want that BFP already.


----------



## nessaw

Dr h I realised I didn't answer ur question. I came off the depo injection dec 10 and got first af nov 11. I got my bfp on my 12th cycle. So now on I guess 14th cycle as had one af since mmc. It just feels like 2 yrs as waited so long for af after coming off bc and tested every month in case I was pg. I think I need to start thinking that I've only been trying a yr rather than 2.


----------



## drhouse

Hi nees yeah post depot amenorrhea can be prolonged. I would say approx 12/12 Rather than 24/12 though!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Girls!

Sorry- I didn't post earlier but wanted to let you all know that I had my IUI but it ended up :bfn: :cry::cry::cry::cry: My dr. says he thinks it was timing. He didn't like the way clomid delayed O and then on the day of the iui..I had already O'vd...he did like the way my body responded to the clomid, I had 4 mature follicles. Sadly, none of them stuck. I will be having another iui with a different protocol. I started taking bravell injections last night, I have to inject them in my stomach. It actually doesn't hurt as bad as I thought.

Dwrgi- thank you so much for the honey comb recipe!!! that was soooo nice of you! I lost the weight by following a type 2 diabetes eating plan. I haven't bought a crunchie in weeks. I miss going to the British shop....I will go one of these days!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Luv so sorry ur iui didn't work.hopefully the next protocol is the right one.xx


----------



## drhouse

Hi luv my doggies,sorry to hear that it was a bfn. Four follicles is pretty good though will cross fingers this works for you this round! It's a roller coaster!


----------



## emily405

luvmydoggies, sorry about your iui. Shots in your stomach aren't too bad? I'm glad to hear that, but the idea has always made me shudder. Shots in the butt I'm sure I could do, but the stomach always sounded pretty bad.

Yesterday I decided there was no possible way I am going to get a BFP this month as FF tells me O was CD14 and I inseminated on CD11. I don't trust FF's accuracy this month since I've temped twice every night except last night (slept straight through for the first time in a week!) and my temps have been different by .2 to .5. I think I need to pick a time of morning and stick with it rather than just the lowest temperature of the morning. I haven't marked down the time I took the temps though. Anyway, after deciding it wasn't going to happen this month, I woke up this morning with breasts sore like the worst period day. I think it's 7 dpo. FF thinks it's only 6 dpo. Either way, it's seven or eight days before I'm due for AF, so I doubt it's that so soon. I'm probably just imagining things. Does this happen every month or do you get used to the TWW and not spot possibly imaginary symptoms?


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, I realized that I didn't answer your question either :haha:--B6 alone apparently can be bad, and I don't think you're supposed to continue with high doses once you're pregnant. I can't seem to find a link to put here about taking it in combo form, but here's one on general safety:
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vitamin-b6/NS_patient-b6/DSECTION=safety

Here's a long BnB discussion on all this:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html
Hope some of this helps. 

Luv, I am so sorry your IUI was a bust. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: Hopefully second time is a charm!

And Emily, you're definitely within the "it's possible" range, so don't give up all hope. :thumbup: You're really teasing us with all these descriptions of your chart!!! :winkwink: One completely nonscientific thing that I've heard is that the egg is almost always fertilized if sperm are around, but whether or not it implants and/or grows is an entirely different issue (this is what my friend's doc told her). They do say that up to 70% of fertilized eggs fail in this first stage. It seems like a lot of women experience unusual symptoms the first TWW and AF, and some of that may be paying more attention, and some of it may be that there is actually something different going on. :shrug: But sore boobs are definitely a good sign, and I'm right there with you, sister. I actually wore a bra to sleep last night, and have taken pain relievers this AM. Mine have been hurting like a mofo since about 3 dpo, which is way too early, so I'm assuming it's not a symptom and it's just my body giving me the middle finger.

I'm a little cranky today. :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Sorry- I didn't post earlier but wanted to let you all know that I had my IUI but it ended up :bfn: :cry::cry::cry::cry: My dr. says he thinks it was timing. He didn't like the way clomid delayed O and then on the day of the iui..I had already O'vd...he did like the way my body responded to the clomid, I had 4 mature follicles. Sadly, none of them stuck. I will be having another iui with a different protocol. I started taking bravell injections last night, I have to inject them in my stomach. It actually doesn't hurt as bad as I thought.
> 
> Dwrgi- thank you so much for the honey comb recipe!!! that was soooo nice of you! I lost the weight by following a type 2 diabetes eating plan. I haven't bought a crunchie in weeks. I miss going to the British shop....I will go one of these days!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Luvvie, great to read your post but very sorry that your result was a blooming negative. It is just so unfair! But, four good follies isn't a bad result at all, so onto cycle 2 and let's hope that they can time O a bit better this time. What did you use as your trigger shot? I have read somewhere that actual hcg is better for us oldies, but don't quote me on that, as I read that months ago, and my memory has defo gone into perimenopausal mode (i.e. gone south!) :nope::haha:

Good luck this cycle, and I shall be willing you on! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, and well done for keeping out of the British Shop! I just wish I could keep out of the chocolate brazils drawers, although I'm kidding myself that the selenium in the nuts is what I'm after!!!! (Liar!!!). xoxoxo


----------



## Greenleaf

pbl_ge said:


> Green--:hugs: for the temp plunge. It also looks like youre dealing with a lot of spotting. Im not sure if youve been asked this before, but have you tried a B complex? I used to spot for a week before AF, and it cleared right up with a B100 pill. Of course, Im not sure if it really affected the root of the problem, but there are studies that suggest B vitamins (specifically B6, but you dont want to take it alone) can increase fertility. Hope youre doing well. How is OH? Has he recovered?

The witch showed yesterday :( Another month, another failure. Just went for my CD2 hormone test this morning and scheduled for HSG next Tuesday. Let's wait and see what happens.

My spotting has been going on for more than 10 years. I'm not sure what will cure it but the docs say it's most probably due to my ovarian cyst and fibroid. They don't seem concern. I've tried taking B complex but it made me hungry every 2 hours and I put on 2kg after taking it so I stopped. That was more than 20 years ago and now I don't need the extra pounds. LOL!! I have enough to make another me :p Now I'm taking multivitamin which also contain B1, B6 and B12. Maybe that's making me put on weight too. Hmm... :-k Gotta lose weight too! Argh!! :wacko:

Hubby is recovering well although he still complains of stiffness and pain in the neck, shoulder and chest. But he's well enough to mop the house so that's a great improvement since his accident! Praise God for that! :D


----------



## Greenleaf

Hello Rach, welcome to the group and congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Yay, back from my weekend away at friend's mountain house. It's really glorified camping, a mudbrick house with a little solar power in a beautiful mountain setting. there were hot temps (not mine, the weather :wacko: - over 100 degrees for those in the US) so we spent some time sitting in the small river that runs through a valley in their property. It was so, so lovely....

Pebble - hey TWW-mate :) How ya doing? I've just upped my COQ10 at the FS recommendation which makes it 4 capsules a day & I couldn't find the chewy ones. Gross! 

Rach

Spoiler
congratulations, H&H 9 months to you.

Luv, so sorry about this cycles result. We had a disappointment with our first one too, back on the horse this month.

Greenleaf, is Dr considering removing the fibroid? I didn't get any positive vibes from my Dr about TTC until that was done for me. Thank goodness I did, my qualify of life improved dramatically afterwards :thumbup:

Lils, Ness, Kismet, DrH and everyone else - happy Monday!


----------



## drhouse

Dear Team,

How are you all. Finally I am back in the land of the living, ie. computers you can type on! Life is good! we are back at work, like we never left, DH is cooking dinner and today I was ousted at work by my most important colleague... Dear, I feel that is more than Christmas Spread at work.. Hmmmm yes. 

And today we cancelled the wedding sniff sniff.... Anyway onwards and upwards. Now one good BFP girls this month, its lucky 13, who's next?????? 

I can feel that baby dust swirling thickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Nice chart Maddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RdKMommy

Spoiler
Update:
Hi all! Hope everyone is still hanging in there. Sorry been quiet for a while, but just came back from a well rested few days vacation, and have started work again today...well rested! ... Thank you for all the replies and comments. I really appreciate it. So, just a quick summary:

Had spotting 9-11 dpo (light pink watery)...sorry tmi ;-)
Then, 14 dpo (expected af) one wipe brown blood. Thought af arrived, but nothing since!
15 dpo bfn
I'm 16 dpo today and not testing, but looked at yesterday's test and there is definitly a veeeery faint line (slight pink colour), but it could just be an evap?
So I'm going to test tomorrow again and sooooo hoping for a bfp!!

Any positive thoughts are very welcome, or if some of you maybe have experienced something similar?! Oh, and please, keep up the updates! I love hearing all the good, and the bad, cause that's why we're all here. To support through good and bad.

Lots of babydust to everyone, especially those who've been trying for sooo long! I trust that we'll all see those bfp's soon!


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler
Good to hear that you are my dear up the duff. Two lines = pregnant...:happydance::happydance::happydance:

we had the lightest line and now look at us!!!!

Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased to hear!!! However, could you make sure that you spoil any good news.. How you do this is go advanced and then choose the smiley face with the black bandage over its eyes and type in the gap between spoiler and /spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RdKMommy

Spoiler
So sorry, didn't realise? But anyway, not sure I'm pregnant yet, but certainly hoping for the best. And thanks for the help as I probably wouldn't have been able to figure this out myself, lol!:dohh:


----------



## LilSluz

Hello ladies, hope everyone had a FAB weekend?! Or at least a relaxing one? :sleep:

Ness &#8211; do you temp? I forgot if you temp & have a secret chart or if you don&#8217;t temp? Well, GL & hoping cold is a good thing for you this cycle! :thumbup: But hope you feel better soon &#8211; 

Pebble &#8211; thanks for the gummy link- yummy! I&#8217;m not sure I could stop at 3x CoQ10 gummy&#8217;s tho &#8211; I&#8217;d probs down ½ the bottle & end up with super-eggs within a months! :thumbup: Love your plan, too &#8211; sounds like a winner! But hoping you don&#8217;t need it. When you go back to teaching?

OMM &#8211; sounds like some wonderful plans for you in the near & far future! :happydance: Yes, Florida likes you too, some come on down - anytime you like! :haha: (all the tourism pays our taxes for us! :winkwink:)

DrH &#8211;

Spoiler
Great news OH has agreed to another! :happydance: Funny DH & I had an African Safari trip in mind, including Mt Kilimanjaro hiking & such, for our 40th&#8217;s. His was over 3 years ago so we saved until mine & then we were going to go this Spring as my 40th is at the end of the month (Jan 29th :nope:). But, now &#8211; hmmm, who knows? But, hey, no trip can compare to the lifelong adventure of having a baby, so I&#8217;ll put it off forever if need be. :thumbup: That is something that 35+, LTTC & RMC people really learn to appreciate & we don&#8217;t mind giving up everything we love/cherish for it. :hugs:

Sams &#8211; Oh yes, you defo need a prenatal! That&#8217;s something I probs never mention as I figure it&#8217;s a given, so glad you are on one now. :thumbup: I am doing well, thanks for asking!

Purps &#8211; how long do you have to wait post c-sec & why? Is it just that the scar/tissue has to heal or other reasons? I have to go get a Lana fix soon&#8230; :hugs:

Rach &#8211;

Spoiler
Congrats to you! :flower:

Luv &#8211; oh, so sorry to hear this! Do you temp? It could help the timing if you did & you could also confirm when you do Ov & even predict it when the temp drops if you know your cycle. Do you do OPK&#8217;s to tell when to go in? I&#8217;ve been shooting myself in the stomach for 6 months now with Lovenox. Usually they aren&#8217;t bad, but my drug just happens to be a stinging one. Hint: Use ice first, numb it, grab the 1-2&#8221; tight, inject & then numb again- will cut down on any pain & espec bruising. GL for next cycle. :flower:

Dwrgi &#8211; I see you&#8217;ve O&#8217;d! :happydance: Did we catch it? I see you are using Progesterone this cycle too! Wow, you are pulling out all the stops &#8211; loving it! :dance: :thumbup:. What does the &#8220;E&#8221; stand for under meds? Hope you are enjoying your 1st day back! :nope::hugs:

Maddy &#8211; any chance of natural BFP? Looking at your chart&#8230;

Rdk &#8211;

Spoiler
You are right, you do actually have to get that line within that 5-10min window (whatever your particular test says) or it could be an evap line, but hopefully its not! GL for tomorrow&#8217;s :test: & let us know :thumbup:

Dashka &#8211; hope you had a great weekend & things are looking up for you hun. You deserve some good news for a change! :thumbup: :hugs:

BF &#8211; 4 days til :test:!!! And lovely Spain! :shipw: Getting excited for you! :happydance::hugs:

Kismet - welcome back to the madness! :winkwink::thumbup:

So at the New Year do peeps in UK/Aus look back & tell what they are thankful for? I am noticing a lot of that in HNY posts & its' interesting as we usually look forward & say what we are going to do better/change/do something new this year for our greatest good (New Year's Resolution). I think I'd like to combine them as I love both approaches!!! My resolution is - well, obviously what we are all here for (that's a given for all of us, eh?). But, beside that I want to also get myself healthier in terms of eating more organic, locally grown foods, more veggies/fruits & less processed foods, exercise (had to actually cut down recently, but need to strengthen my back big time :blush:), go greener/recycle more, more au naturale on a lot of things (eliminate some toxins from lil stuff like deodorant, cleaners, etc.). Just little changes that will last, nothing drastic. Although I&#8217;m starting to sound totally granola. :haha: Make love, not war, man &#8211; peace out, dudettes! :winkwink::thumbup::haha:


Spoiler
Ok, so getting nervous for Wed. 8wk scan. :cry: My symptoms have been very light to nonexistent since last Wed. & I don&#8217;t like that. They went from completely overwhelmingly taking over each day to almost nothing. :nope: This sucks &#8211; I almost POAS to make sure I&#8217;m still UTD this morning as I also had some cramps over the wknd (although I think they were just &#8220;wind&#8221; :blush:). But there&#8217;s nothing I can do about it anyway. I&#8217;m trying to hang in there&#8230; Ommmm~~~ Ommmmm~~~ Ommmm~~~~ :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lils 


Spoiler
Keeping everything crossed for the scan on weds [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I have heard of symptoms coming and going and hope this is not a bad sign for you hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have been rubbish at new years resolutions I have to admit :dohh:

Maddy that weekend sounds amazing :cloud9:

Rdk 


Spoiler
Fingers crossed that turns into a good line and :bfp:

DrH Shame about the wedding but all in a good cause and lol at your colleague outing you :haha:

:hi: hi everyone else :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies.

Lils i dont temp. Never been a great sleeper and wake up so early in the week that to do the same at the weekend wd kill me!!maybe after a couple of cycles on cbfm to check etc. Hope ur ok.

Drh-great reason to cancel!!

Rdk gd luck.

Butterfly so exciting for ur trip.gd luck.

Maddy glad u had a lovely break.

Greenleaf sorry about af.

Dwrgi how was first day back?

Afm left with a sore throat and chesty cold so feeling better since its left the old sinuses. Good day at school-going a bit bootcamp this wk as all a bit hyper pre xmas. Cd22 not much to report. Some soreness in boobs but this is earlier than the pg month although guess all pgs cd be different. Think i'm just thinking about it too much and glad to be back at school to take my mind off it. 

Fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone.

Much love vx


----------



## Mirium

Lils

Spoiler
I thought I'd let you know that one night and the next morning - all my symptoms were completely gone. It really felt like I was out and then they came back in the evening. It was very interesting. Right now, I don't really have any symptoms/sickness either except a little bit of sore boobs although I was sick all weekend. I am hoping and praying for you!!


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - I have tons to catch up on .... sorry !!

but may not be able to until tomorrow as I have to leave early to take AD to the doc's - she has some weird rash thing going on.

Just wanted to send :hugs::hugs:to all and I promise will catch up tomorrow or next !

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Helloooooooooo!!!!

Is it safe for me to come out of my hole?

I am hanging my head is symptom spotting shame. I thing I'm ready to come back and face the music.........


----------



## nessaw

Am right beside u chicken!!


----------



## onmymind17

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Sorry- I didn't post earlier but wanted to let you all know that I had my IUI but it ended up :bfn: :cry::cry::cry::cry: My dr. says he thinks it was timing. He didn't like the way clomid delayed O and then on the day of the iui..I had already O'vd...he did like the way my body responded to the clomid, I had 4 mature follicles. Sadly, none of them stuck. I will be having another iui with a different protocol. I started taking bravell injections last night, I have to inject them in my stomach. It actually doesn't hurt as bad as I thought.
> 
> Dwrgi- thank you so much for the honey comb recipe!!! that was soooo nice of you! I lost the weight by following a type 2 diabetes eating plan. I haven't bought a crunchie in weeks. I miss going to the British shop....I will go one of these days!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: Sending you hugs, but dont worry, the first IUI did not work for me either, i honestly think it was the stress of not knowing how the procedure would go, but every one after that worked. I think this next cycle you will see your bfp!! The bravell will work great, and your right they dont hurt, lol although i have to say the first injection i was like eeeeek, and then after i did it i was like wow, that did not hurt lol.


----------



## onmymind17

LilSluz said:


> OMM  sounds like some wonderful plans for you in the near & far future! :happydance: Yes, Florida likes you too, some come on down - anytime you like! :haha: (all the tourism pays our taxes for us! :winkwink:)
> 
> [/SPOILER]

Oh i so love Florida, if we could sell our house we would be living down there, my goodness, besides the great taxes you have there, and a whole lot less on the theiving politicians, its WARM, i am so sick of living here in IL and freezing my rear off. I really want to know what its like to wash your car in Feb and not have it freeze up like a popcicle lol. One of these days, the housing market will come back up and we wont be upside down, and we are going to pack our bags and join you there!!


----------



## onmymind17

chickenchaser said:


> Helloooooooooo!!!!
> 
> Is it safe for me to come out of my hole?
> 
> I am hanging my head is symptom spotting shame. I thing I'm ready to come back and face the music.........

LOL no need to hide in that hole, we have all been guilty of symptom spotting, even when you tell yourself nope im not going to do it, that little voice in your head is going "Ohhhh but look at this symptom we never had that before". The funny thing is that several times when i was pg, i had no symptoms AT ALL, not one, and those were the times i was like heck no i am not pg, i have no symptoms at all, and ta da, there was the positive lol. :hugs: No need for shame, we all have done it and still do it lol.


----------



## drhouse

Lils life is what happens when we are busy planning! I am crossing my fingers for you that symptom reduction is just the normal eight week feel better mark. 

All of us here no matter how long we tried, would do anything for a LO, certainly holidays, weddings, promotions at work all pale into insignificance. My hair has just grown back now after falling out in grapefruit sized clumps post amh results! Iwas so bald i couldnt wear a pony tail! I've wanted to be a mum since I was five! 

It's mind blowing though, trying to rebook a wedding considering a baby, when does it sleep?/should we wait a year so that it can come too/ who looks after it! 

My oh wasnt as keen on a baby as i was, he did this because he would lose me otherwise. I promised him his dreams too - africa, india and alaska before a baby, but with my crappy amh we couldnt wait and I feel a bit guilty in some respects that my dream compromises his. He spent thirteen years in the burbs child rearing while I gallivanted from south America to asia to working in the uk where I met purps ten yrs ago, to my masters partly completed in the USA! 

Its not about being selfish or ungrateful, its just very very foreign with respect to a life that used to be planned years in advance and now is a rather big q mark! I'll be more careful with my posts, as I would hate to think that anyone thought I was ungrateful when this has been the only thing I have done, thought about or worried about since June, when I wasn't even trying for a baby! 

Good luck to all the ladies here, you all deserve it!


----------



## purplelou

Ness anD chicken.... Naughty ladies!! Lol! No more symptom spotting :haha:

DrH,

Spoiler
sorry about the wedding....but it will be soooooo worth it! Massive :hugs: I'd wait till LO arrives before booking again to see how you feel...you might want LO in the wedding!
Lils-

Spoiler
I had complete loss of symptoms and so did neversaynever! Big hugs Hun xxx amped yes...after c section you have to wait in case the scar on the uterus bursts open when you get a bump! :sick: some doctors say wait 6 months, or 1 year, some even recommend waiting 18 months!

Luv  oh Hun, I am so sorry! Massive loves and hugs xxx

Pad-hi, how are you doing?? Xxx

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone I've not mentioned! Hope you are all having a great start to the week xxx


----------



## purplelou

Emily...yes, definitely pick a time and do your Temp at that time every day. As long as you've managed a god 3 hours sleep, it should be reliable :)

Rach jay 


Spoiler
Congrats ! Wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months xx

Kismet welcome home xxx :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Drh I literally meant its a great reason to cancel! Didn't mean it any other way.x


----------



## purplelou

DrH I missed the bit about your hair! Was it stress that caused it to fall out?? That must've been awful!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Maddy40 said:


> Greenleaf, is Dr considering removing the fibroid? I didn't get any positive vibes from my Dr about TTC until that was done for me. Thank goodness I did, my qualify of life improved dramatically afterwards :thumbup:

Before I got married when I was considering removing the right ovarian cyst, we did talk about removing the fibroid but if I wanted to do that, they had to do a laparotomy. If I only go for cystectomy, I can opt for laparoscopy. But since the fibroid wasn't giving me much problem, we decided to leave it alone.

I finally worked up the courage to trace my test results. I'm staring at it now but it doesn't make any sense to me :( Perhaps some of you can shade some light on it?

*CD2 results:*
Estradiol = 100 pmol/L
FSH = 8.4 IU/L
LH = 4.1 IU/L

Reference Range
Follicular phases: LH: 2-12 / FSH: 3-20 / Estradiol: 143-694
Mid-cycle peak: LH:22-105 / FSH: 9-26 / Estradiol: 345-1864
Luteal phase: LH:0.6-19 / FSH: 1-12 / Estradiol: 176-1134
Postmenopausal: LH:16-64 / FSH: 18-153 / Estradiol: < 150

*CD22 result:*
Progesterone = 25.80 nmol/L

Reference Range
Follicular Phase: 0.6-4.7
Ovulation Phase: 2.4-9.4
Luteal Phase: 5.3-86
Menopausal: 0.3-2.5

What do they say? Is there anything wrong? :confused: Will greatly appreciate some feedback. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## emily405

Busy day! Is this usually what it's like now that the holidays are over?

I wish I had specific things to say, but I don't know enough yet in most cases. I appreciate all the stories and one day I'll have feedback. :)

I do understand the putting things off, though. If I get pregnant within the next three months it will kind of mess things up at work a little bit and they're not going to be happy about me going out in the fall, but I just didn't feel at 38.5 I could wait until April to try. (A December baby would be perfect, but they will just have to deal even though I'm the last one they'll expect to need leave!) I feel like there's nothing I'll feel like I didn't get to do before I had a LO.

I looked in the vitamin aisle when I was in the drug store to see the other supplements you've been mentioning, since I just take a regular prenatal + extra folic acid. I think next month I might start some CoQ10 too. Couldn't hurt. And they come in gummies. 

How misleading those pregnancy test boxes are! I looked at those too, anticipating. They say you can take them 5-6 days before a missed period (depending on brand). They also say 99% accuracy. Then in the small print, the 99% accuracy says for the day that AF is supposed to start! I decided to save my $15 and wait until CD28. I normally start spotting at least by CD27. If I have nothing by then, I'll buy one. There's nothing I can do about it anyway. Maybe I'll buy a cheaper one sooner, but if I'm only going to get a false negative, why spend the money now? It's CD21. It feels like I've been waiting an eternity already!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Girls!

*Nessaw*- Thank you!! I really hope our second IUI works.:flower::hugs:

*Dr.House*- Thank you!!!! for being so kind to me!:hugs::hugs:

*Emily405*- Thank you! Surprisingly, the shots in my stomach don't hurt because my nurse taught me to grab a roll of my fat....:blush:..so I don't even feel it at all!:hugs::hugs:

*Pbl-ge*- Thank you! I hope the second time is the charm!:hugs::hugs:

*Dwrgi*- Thank you!!!! you are always so sweet and kind!:hugs::hugs: I used ovidrel for my trigger. Yes, it's been hard not to get my crunchie fix. Nuts are good for you!

*Maddy40*- Thank you! for your support!!!:hugs::hugs: Yes, def. getting back on the horse.:flower: Your trip to your friends mountain house sounds so fun! It was nice and hot!

*Lilsluz*- Thank you!!!!:hugs::hugs: I don't temp at the moment. I do use the clearblue easy fertility monitor, which helps me so much! Just to be sure, I also bought a box of OPK's to double check that the CBRM is really working. My dr. is going to monitor me more closely this time around. Hopefully, we can get it right this time. Your shots sound painful, I'm so sorry. The bravelle doesn't sting, luckily.

*Omm*- Thank you!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for all the support, I so need that right now! I have been so down. I'm trying to gear up for the second IUI. I'm glad to hear that the Bravelle works. I am so scared about all of this...I barely know what I'm talking about.:dohh: This is all so new to me. The clomid made me so freakn' bloated, bat shit crazy:wacko: and hormonal. So far, the bravelle has not made me feel bloated but....I'm still bat shit crazy!!!! :wacko: I'm yelling at dh one moment and crying the next. Yes, def. know the feeling...when you first give yourself the shot...it's like what the hec am I doing???? this is going to be soooo painful. Then you do it and it's not so bad.

*Purple*-Thank you!!!:hugs::hugs:

Hello to all of you lovely ladies!!!!

My laptop was taking a poo...but dh took it to our friends house and he was able to fix it!! I go to the RE tomorrow for an U/S to check how my ovaries are doing. So just trying to take it one day at a time!! I started working out again this week. I went to the beach and walked 4 miles...it really cleared my head...to deal with all of this!!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Greenleaf the only bit I remember from cd21 test is they want prog to be around 30 for ov so that looks gd.


----------



## nessaw

When I got up this morning the bulbs we planted with our egg sac had started to flower. /:-(


----------



## Maddy40

Greenleaf said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Greenleaf, is Dr considering removing the fibroid? I didn't get any positive vibes from my Dr about TTC until that was done for me. Thank goodness I did, my qualify of life improved dramatically afterwards :thumbup:
> 
> Before I got married when I was considering removing the right ovarian cyst, we did talk about removing the fibroid but if I wanted to do that, they had to do a laparotomy. If I only go for cystectomy, I can opt for laparoscopy. But since the fibroid wasn't giving me much problem, we decided to leave it alone.
> 
> I finally worked up the courage to trace my test results. I'm staring at it now but it doesn't make any sense to me :( Perhaps some of you can shade some light on it?
> 
> *CD2 results:*
> Estradiol = 100 pmol/L
> FSH = 8.4 IU/L
> LH = 4.1 IU/L
> 
> Reference Range
> Follicular phases: LH: 2-12 / FSH: 3-20 / Estradiol: 143-694
> Mid-cycle peak: LH:22-105 / FSH: 9-26 / Estradiol: 345-1864
> Luteal phase: LH:0.6-19 / FSH: 1-12 / Estradiol: 176-1134
> Postmenopausal: LH:16-64 / FSH: 18-153 / Estradiol: < 150
> 
> *CD22 result:*
> Progesterone = 25.80 nmol/L
> 
> Reference Range
> Follicular Phase: 0.6-4.7
> Ovulation Phase: 2.4-9.4
> Luteal Phase: 5.3-86
> Menopausal: 0.3-2.5
> 
> What do they say? Is there anything wrong? :confused: Will greatly appreciate some feedback. Thanks! :hugs:Click to expand...

Green I'm by no means an expert but did they do an estradiol test at CD 14 (or whenever you believe you ovulate) to check if your E2 was high enough to confirm you are actually ovulating?

I misunderstood about the fibroid, mine was internal to the uterus so had to come out if a pregnancy was ever going to have room to grow. It was the size of a mango! Such a relief to have it gone!


----------



## Greenleaf

Maddy40 said:


> Green I'm by no means an expert but did they do an estradiol test at CD 14 (or whenever you believe you ovulate) to check if your E2 was high enough to confirm you are actually ovulating?
> 
> I misunderstood about the fibroid, mine was internal to the uterus so had to come out if a pregnancy was ever going to have room to grow. It was the size of a mango! Such a relief to have it gone!

They didn't ask me to do a CD14 test. Only CD2 and CD21 and scheduled me for HSG next Tuesday. I'm not sure about my fibroid but they didn't comment anything. I guess that's the difference between paying and non-paying customers :(


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> DrH I missed the bit about your hair! Was it stress that caused it to fall out?? That must've been awful!!

I took this to be Dr H's fabulously dry Aussie wit!!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> When I got up this morning the bulbs we planted with our egg sac had started to flower. /:-(

That is lovely, although I'm sure it is sad for you too. Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Oh ness how wonderful and bittersweet at the same time. Hugs! Hugs! 

No Unfort dwrgi and Purps no joke, exaggeration or wit, It was just overnight after my amh results and really frightening!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Oh ness how wonderful and bittersweet at the same time. Hugs! Hugs!
> 
> No Unfort dwrgi and Purps no joke, exaggeration or wit, It was just overnight after my amh results and really frightening!

Oh em gee. Mind you, that doesn't surprise me. I was brazenly expecting my amh results to come in at around 10 (mid-way betwen 'normal range' for my age, 5-15), and when they said 2.9, and out of that range, well, I almost fell over. I was really upset, tbh, although my hair stayed in its follicles!! :thumbup:

Bless you, lovely!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Nice chart dwrgi! Hopefully good follicles everywhere)!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Nice chart dwrgi! Hopefully good follicles everywhere)!

The only good follies I have, are on my head!!!! :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

drhouse said:


> Lils life is what happens when we are busy planning! I am crossing my fingers for you that symptom reduction is just the normal eight week feel better mark.
> 
> All of us here no matter how long we tried, would do anything for a LO, certainly holidays, weddings, promotions at work all pale into insignificance. My hair has just grown back now after falling out in grapefruit sized clumps post amh results! Iwas so bald i couldnt wear a pony tail! I've wanted to be a mum since I was five!
> 
> It's mind blowing though, trying to rebook a wedding considering a baby, when does it sleep?/should we wait a year so that it can come too/ who looks after it!
> 
> My oh wasnt as keen on a baby as i was, he did this because he would lose me otherwise. I promised him his dreams too - africa, india and alaska before a baby, but with my crappy amh we couldnt wait and I feel a bit guilty in some respects that my dream compromises his. He spent thirteen years in the burbs child rearing while I gallivanted from south America to asia to working in the uk where I met purps ten yrs ago, to my masters partly completed in the USA!
> 
> Its not about being selfish or ungrateful, its just very very foreign with respect to a life that used to be planned years in advance and now is a rather big q mark! I'll be more careful with my posts, as I would hate to think that anyone thought I was ungrateful when this has been the only thing I have done, thought about or worried about since June, when I wasn't even trying for a baby!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies here, you all deserve it!

DrH - 


Spoiler
Oh no, DrH, I certainly didn't mean anything like you are ungrateful or unappreciative!!!??? :nope: I am so sorry if it came off that way, as I included you in that group 35+, LTTC & RMC. I was just noticing lately that in a lot of your posts you were bummed out about a lot of your plans & things that you wanted to do were being put off & cancelled altogether, so I was trying to cheer you up by telling you that the greatest adventure of all times that was growing inside of you (& a darn hard one to get for ladies of our "advanced maturity"). :winkwink: :flower: 

I really, truly didn't mean it to sound like anything other than trying to pick you up, help point out the +side & cheer you on. :flow: :hugs: (I need that myself too!!! :wacko:)

Btw, as far as wedding, have you guys considered tying the knot privately & then having the official wedding & reception/party sometime after? That's what some friends/acquaintances have done who have gotten preggers or otherwise had to save for the wedding/party/honeymoon, or couldn't do the "big deal" right away for whatever reason ( career, etc). It makes it not so much a "rush" that way they say, but protects the family, i.e. all under same health insurance & all covered, all being covered by life insurance (just in case), MFJ on tax return (best tax status! :comp:), no question about who deducts dependents, pays for stuff, etc.??? Just something to consider in your lil predicament! :thumbup:

Also, holy sh*t on your hair?!?!?! :saywhat: Hopefully those prenatals are helping it grow back nice & thick. Funny (well, not funny at all) how stress can manfiest itself physically - and that quickly! People don't realize what severe stress can do to their bodies. While it may not always be as drastic & immediate as what you experienced, its in there just slowly wreaking havoc - sometimes deadly havoc. :nope: But you know that way better than any of us & I'm sure you've seen its work first-hand... :(


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> drhouse said:
> 
> 
> Oh ness how wonderful and bittersweet at the same time. Hugs! Hugs!
> 
> No Unfort dwrgi and Purps no joke, exaggeration or wit, It was just overnight after my amh results and really frightening!
> 
> Oh em gee. Mind you, that doesn't surprise me. I was brazenly expecting my amh results to come in at around 10 (mid-way betwen 'normal range' for my age, 5-15), and when they said 2.9, and out of that range, well, I almost fell over. I was really upset, tbh, although my hair stayed in its follicles!! :thumbup:
> 
> Bless you, lovely!!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I was quite shocked w/mine too. :nope: I came back & googled the heck out of it & found the few charts that said "low normal", instead of "very low" like some said (which upset me a lot), & decided I'd stick w/"low normal" charts "as those have to be the correct ones". :winkwink::thumbup: (yeah, my hair stayed in place too, tho!)


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: All! Gotta keep up on this thread these days! 

Green, sorry for AF :hugs:. And Im sorry that the B complex didnt work for you either. Those sound like crazy symptoms! :shock: Youve probably tried the progesterone cream, too, right? Sorry if Im telling you things you already know. Glad OH is doing better! :thumbup: Is he recovered enough to perform his husbandly duties regularly? :haha: I know you were worried about that when he first had his accident. Those test results look good to me! :thumbup:

Maddy, your trip sounds great! I love all camping/nature communing possibilities. Your chart still looks goodhopefully IUI wont be necessary!

DrH, sorry about the wedding. :hugs: Its great that DH is willing to try for another one after your :blue: comes! :thumbup: Gotta make sure you time the wedding better next time, huh!? :haha: Glad your hair is back in. :shock: Is hair loss associated with low AMH? I didnt know that. I had one weird unexplained incident in my 20s when a large patch of hair fell out right on top of my head. The dermatologist was totally obnoxious and promised me it was just some fungus. Then that test came back negative. I never went back to rub it in his sneery little face, because it started growing back right away. Incidentally, this was the first time I got the nickname of Pebble, because my hair was standing straight up in that patch. 

More for DrH-

Spoiler
So glad things are going well for you! Have you started shopping yet? Thanks for being such a great cheerleader for those of us still TTC!

RDK-

Spoiler
Have you tested again? FX!

Lils-
It IS difficult to only eat 2 of the little CoQ10 gummies. Theyre pretty tasty, and Im taking January off candy to try to break my addiction. I eye the bottle frequently thinking just one more couldnt hurt. I see youre trying to eat healthier, and eat more veggies. Allow me to recommend one of my favorite sources for recipes. Its the Vegetarian Times website, and they have lots of great healthy veggie-rich recipes for free.
https://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipe/
It used to be more search-friendly than it is now (damn regressive webpage updates!!!).
More for Lils-

Spoiler
Good luck at your scan!!!!!!!! Ill keep everything crossed for you (but my legs, as you know :haha:). Im sure the little bean is just fine. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope youll come here and post an update ASAP, because were all probably almost as nervous as you!!! :argh:

Chicken, there is no shame in SS! sorry AF come for you. :hugs:

Ness, hope youre feeling better. :hugs: They say the flu season here is pretty bad.:sick: Sorry for the reminder of the flowers. :cry:

Emily, welcome to the true craziness of the TWW! I think we all start out this process pretty sane. Then the months start to pile up, maybe theres a loss, and we go off the deep end. :fool: Hopefully your stay will be short and sweet so you dont end up as loopy as some of the rest of us. :haha: Are you going to test or wait for AF? :dust:

Dash, how are you doing? :flower: I need to go check in with your journal.

Luv, :hugs: Good luck for this month! :dust: :dust: 

Mirium

Spoiler
No news is good news, eh? :thumbup: When do you have a scan?? :hugs:

:hi: Purps and Lana! :hi:

:hugs: to all Ive missed. :dust: and :hugs: and :kiss: as appropriate. :winkwink: Nothing much to report here. Im 9 dpo and could swear AF was coming on, but theres no sign of the usual spotting even. :shrug: In the meantime Ive been taking care of my poor, sick greyhound. I actually had to cook chicken this AM for him, since hes on the bland diet. That may actually be the only time in my life Ive cooked chicken, and I hope to never repeat it. It made me feel pretty ill. :sick: Ive been a vegetarian too long! 

Btw, Im still on :wine: duty for you all!!! :friends: :drunk:


----------



## pbl_ge

Realized I should have put my friend's IVF story in spoilers. Sorry!

Spoiler
PS. I hung out with one of the few friends who knows I'm TTC last night, and she told me that she still has 24 frozen embryos from her one round of IVF that resulted in her daughter. :shock: :saywhat: :argh: 

Have you EVER heard of that?!?! She said she was VERY uncomfortable.

Edit: Maybe is was eggs. Dunno. :shrug:


----------



## purplelou

Ness aww Hun that's lovely :hugs:

Pebble wow :shock: 24 left is amazing!! Glad your hair sorted itself out!

DrH ...is your hair all grown normally now, I think if I remember right, you had thick dark hair?

dwrgi..stress caus all kinds! It's a wonder people ttc are all raving bald, drooling loonies really !

Luv be kind to yourself Hun! Allow time to recover. Long walks on the beach sound like good medicine! :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Massive loves xxxxx


----------



## Lady H

Lils

Spoiler
thinking of you tomorrow for the scan, can't wait for you to come in and post that you have seen heartbeat :cloud9: and all is well still


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils XXXX Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## purplelou

Lils

Spoiler
Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## nessaw

Lils thinking of you tom.x


----------



## dashka

sorry I know I promised to catch up on here today but work was more hectic than I thought!
Will try tomorrow for sure!!!


Lils -

Spoiler
Good luck tomorrow on your scan hun - Everything crossed for you!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


hugs and luvs to all!!:hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## owl35

lils -

Spoiler
me too! Good luck tomorrow! Thinking of you!:flower:


----------



## luvmydoggies

:hi: Dwrgi, Mirium,Nessaw,Pbl_ge,Purple...to all you lovely ladies!:flower:

Lilsluz- Thinking about you for tomorrow!:hugs::hugs:

Pbl_ge- I'm so sorry that your doggie is sick. I hope he feels better soon!:hugs::hugs: One of my dogs, I have 3...2 cocker spaniels(girls) and 1 american eskimo (my rescue)...he was feeling sick yesterday and threw up. He also wasn't acting like himself...I got so worried but he seems to back in good spirits today.

Nessaw-that is very lovely, about the flower:hugs::hugs:

Dwrgi- All that talk about crunchies...I broke down today after my RE appt. and went to the British shop and got some. I'm only going to allow myself one once in awhile! I bought 8. I also bought Eggles Cakes. My Mom and dh love those.

afm- I had my re appointment today. I was already for my appointment, then my dr. and nurse walk in...they were getting everything ready for my u/s...this isn't my reg. nurse but she is very sweet. She is new.(TMI alert) So dr. tells me to slide down...he puts the wand up there and on the screen there was nothing...then super quietly my dr asks the nurse...did you put enough lube on the inside and the outside of the wand...meanwhile my legs are open,:blush::blush: the sheet I have covering my lower half started to fall off...AWKWARD!...I'm laying there thinking...should I close my legs? Then my dr. says I'm so sorry! It felt like the longest time. 
Finally, they got it to work! whew! So far, I have taken 4 days of the Bravelle injections and I seem to tolerate it 100X better then the clomid. The clomid made me feel so bloated that I just wanted to beach myself like a whale. So my follicle sizes so far are...right ovary 11.5,10.8,8.9...left ovary 1 at 8.4...they took my blood today to check my estrogen levels...he said depending on that he might have me increase the Bravelle to 4 vials, then the next day 3 vials. I will not know until later this evening. 

Wishing everyone a BFP!!!! and lot's of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

nessaw said:


> When I got up this morning the bulbs we planted with our egg sac had started to flower. /:-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks for the well-wishes ladies :cry: Gives me the warm & fuzzies as so many of you have been on this roller coaster w/me... and some even from the beginning. You picked me up when I hit the floor (soooo many times :blush:) & you know who you are.:friends: And the ones that came later know my heartache too - you all support me & for that I am so very grateful! :flower: I have no idea where'd I'd be without all of you?! :nope: :sad2: (well, I could guess it would probably involve nightly lock-downs & padded cells! :fool::loopy:) :hugs::kiss:

Will catch up more later - Dashka, your posts tell how I am feeling too, as January is kicking me right square in the ar$e! :wacko: (my posts may actually be "short" for a little while :shock::saywhat: - :haha:)

Big luvs & :hugs: to all of you wonderful, beautiful ladies. :kiss: I'm gonna go cry now...


----------



## Greenleaf

pbl_ge said:


> :hi: All! Gotta keep up on this thread these days!
> 
> Green, sorry for AF :hugs:. And Im sorry that the B complex didnt work for you either. Those sound like crazy symptoms! :shock: Youve probably tried the progesterone cream, too, right? Sorry if Im telling you things you already know. Glad OH is doing better! :thumbup: Is he recovered enough to perform his husbandly duties regularly? :haha: I know you were worried about that when he first had his accident. Those test results look good to me! :thumbup:

Uhh... I've not taken any progesterone cream before. Not sure where I can buy it. LOL! OH was still able to perform his husbandly duties after the accident but it was a bit awkward. :mrgreen: Couldn't touch him anywhere without him cringing :dohh: Difficult to find a good position to do the dance :p


----------



## Mirium

LuvMyDoggies - I really, really wish that this could be your month!!

Pebble - I wish that this is your month too!!!

Dwrgi - I am hoping that 2013 brings you a rainbow!!

Dashka - I am hoping that 2013 brings you your rainbow too!!

Lils

Spoiler
I think that everything will be ok because you have been really proactive and have been protecting the LO with all the treatments available. :hugs: :hugs:

Hello to everyone!! I have been reading the thread and thinking of everyone!!!

I wanted to do a longer post and say many more hellos but I just feel kinda down.

AFM

Spoiler
My next scan is next Tuesday so I am just getting by. It's really one day at a time and you just don't know what will happen. For some reason, I have been feeling very emotional today. I feel like so many women are going through so much in an effort to conceive and I feel quite sad about that!! The hormones are probably making me feel more vulnerable but it is just what I am feeling! Have a great week ladies!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank you! Mirium!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emily405

LilSluz,

Spoiler
I haven't been here very long, but I will be thinking about you tomorrow too. I think I would feel the same way before a scan.

pbl_ge, trying not to POAS and just see if I miss AF. (Just discovered that acronym in reading posts just now.) I guess I'm in the window where I can. So far I've held out and not bought any tests. I think I will buy them over the weekend so that if AF doesn't show up by Monday (she should on Sunday) I can find out. I am glad it's not back when our mothers were finding out and they had to be weeks late and then go see the doctor!

Sending support to everyone who is feeling down.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Maddy40

Ness &#8211; oh how bittersweet and wonderful about the bulbs. Maybe this signifies the blossoming of a new beginning :flower:

DrH &#8211; goodness re: your hair :wacko: Are you making up for it by growing thick glossy masses of it now?

Dwrgi &#8211; OMG the AMH shock. I was soooo horrified when I got mine. I felt defective and, dammit I didn't really need an additional reminder that time is not on my side :nope:

Pebble &#8211; your friend&#8217;s 24 made my eyes water :wacko:

Luv &#8211; grow follies, grow :happydance:

Lil &#8211;

Spoiler
scan day is almost here - whoopee!

Kismet - hugs :hugs:

AFM

Spoiler
FS office has confirmed our IVF consult will be 15 Feb. Wonder what he'll say when we let him know we can't afford his IVF costs and we are thinking about either (a) using the clinic 3 hours away that is half the cost.... or (b) doing DE IVF in Thailand - where my DH is from. Either way we need FS on-board so he'll agree to transfer copies of our test results & medical records.


----------



## purplelou

Maddy - maybe he'll offer you a deal??

Lils how was it??

Ness and luv how are you doing lovelies?? :hugs:

Emily, I think it's a good idea to wait as long as possible to :test: it just avoids that horrible squinting at the test thing!

Everyone else -how is everyone? I hope you are all well? Big loves xxxxx

Uk ladies...there was a very interesting show on bbc1 the other night,it was called "the baby makers" and it followed staff at the Hewitt fertility center in Liverpool, doing ivf treatments. There was a lot of fascinating pics of eggs and sperms being mixed, an embryologist performing Icsi and so on. I think it's on the iplayer, 
Might be of interest to someone??


----------



## Butterfly67

purplelou said:


> Uk ladies...there was a very interesting show on bbc1 the other night,it was called "the baby makers" and it followed staff at the Hewitt fertility center in Liverpool, doing ivf treatments. There was a lot of fascinating pics of eggs and sperms being mixed, an embryologist performing Icsi and so on. I think it's on the iplayer,
> Might be of interest to someone??

Purps I looked for that on the iPlayer but it didn't seem to be available but I think it is repeated tonight at 11.20pm on BBC HD :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Butterfly...try here
click here


----------



## padbrat

Stalking for Lil's update.... stalky stalky stalky.........


----------



## nessaw

Purps I watched that. It was fascinating how they do it. Notsure I'd want to be filmed in stirrups tho!!


----------



## purplelou

nessaw said:


> Purps I watched that. It was fascinating how they do it. Notsure I'd want to be filmed in stirrups tho!!

Me neither! But the film of the eggs etc was amazing!


----------



## purplelou

I'm also stalking for Lils.....but I am so tired I'm thinking about snuggling up in bed (is that horribly lazy?) so I'll have to come back later xx


----------



## nessaw

Stalking too.x


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies- ok it took me all day to catch up here :wacko:&#8211; and I only missed 9 days!!! WTH? That&#8217;s like a lifetime on here&#8230; :winkwink:I&#8217;m back as the boss is away for the next 6 days so have more time!! Hee hee :haha: I warn you this is a long one!!

Emily &#8211; takes a while to get used to temping&#8230; but you&#8217;ll get the hang of it&#8230; good luck!:thumbup:

Pebble &#8211; chart looking good ! Yay for your plan!:thumbup: Hey wanted to mention re: Omega 3&#8217;s try and take one that is high in EPA (usually Fish oil has both EPA and DHA &#8211; and DHA is important for brain, eyes etc&#8230; but EPA is important for fertility in that it helps with inflammation (especially important for anyone with immune related infertility)&#8211; and if there is any inflammation in the body that can hinder implantation/fertility. So it&#8217;s the EPA that&#8217;s important now!! (don&#8217;t get me wrong -both are good &#8211;just make sure label has both) Preggers women and children need more DHA&#8230;. Hope the doggie gets well soon &#8211; you love him so much that you would cook meat for him being a vegetarian! How wonderful. SAY WHAT &#8211; your friend had how many frozen embryos???!!!!:wacko:

Lady H &#8211; loved your new year&#8217;s message in spoiler&#8230;.. thanks hun &#8211; hope you are well&#8230;:hugs:

Mirium &#8211;

Spoiler
so glad things are going well so far :thumbup:&#8230; hang in there and good luck at your next appointment&#8230;.:hugs:

Dr. H &#8211;

Spoiler
so glad things are going well! :thumbup:And congrats you&#8217;re on the blue team! Happy 14 weeks! Sorry you had to cancel the wedding &#8211; but it will all turn out and maybe if you wait longer your LO can be the ring-bearer at your wedding ??? Holy crap re: your hair!!! :shrug:Make sure you take lots of Omega 3&#8217;s and protein to help with that! I seem to be losing a lot of hair lately &#8211;I think it maybe is a result of the IVF meds but IDK&#8230;
Scorpio &#8211; wishing you all the best on your journey &#8211; you will definitely learn tons on this thread:hugs:

Lils &#8211;

Spoiler
good luck on your scan today hun! :hugs::kiss:You can do this! And yay for pushing the high-risk consult ! and loved reading your new year&#8217;s &#8216;granola&#8217; resolutions! You go girl :thumbup:&#8230;.:hugs::kiss:
Ness &#8211; good luck on next set of tests and next plan&#8230;:thumbup: hope the cold is better? Your bulbs mention made my eyes water&#8230;:cry::hugs:

Purps &#8211; please don&#8217;t go anywhere!!! We would miss you too much!:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi &#8211; how you doing hun ? &#8211; wrote something in your journal earlier&#8230; :hugs::kiss:

BF &#8211; 2 days to go!!!! Wow!! Very exciting !!:hugs::kiss:

Greenleaf &#8211; sorry about AF showing up and that&#8217;s interesting about the spotting happening every month&#8230; I hope your cysts and fibroids don&#8217;t cause you too much grief. Glad to hear that DH is slowly getting better.:hugs:

Pad &#8211;

Spoiler
happy 23 weeks and a little papaya!!:thumbup: Hope you are ok hun&#8230;:hugs::kiss:.

Carole &#8211; so lovely to read your post&#8230;:hugs: hope you are doing well with your Zara :hugs:

OMM &#8211; sorry about the AF from hell&#8230;. All your future travelling plans sounds amazing:thumbup::hugs:

Owl &#8211; so glad you had a great vacation!!:thumbup: Yay IVF starting soon!! :happydance:good luck hun! It&#8217;s nerve wrecking I 
know &#8211;but just take it one day at a time and don&#8217;t be afraid to ask questions!:hugs:

Maddy - good luck on next IUI! :thumbup:(hope you won&#8217;t need the IVF consult in Feb &#8211; but good to have a back up plan anyway):hugs:

Samsfan &#8211; glad to hear you are giving IUI a try first &#8230;. Good luck!:thumbup::hugs:

Rach &#8211;

Spoiler
Congrats!!

Luvmydoggies &#8211; sorry to hear about your last BFN&#8230;.:hugs: Good luck on your next IUI coming up with new plan! Wow &#8211; just read your scan story &#8211; I know it&#8217;s so awkward lying there with your legs open at the doc&#8217;s &#8230;. But it does get easier after repeated times!:thumbup:

Rdk &#8211; did you test again?

Chicken &#8211; how are you doing? Did I read correctly that you are going for IVF too?:hugs:

Kismet &#8211; hope you&#8217;re ok&#8230;.. Are you an energy healer? Into Reiki? Sorry I can&#8217;t remember&#8230;. How do you know you have cold energy off your uterus? Good luck hun:thumbup::hugs:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; have had a lot of crap happen in the last few weeks&#8230;. First it was DH and I arguing (better now), then it was BIL reaming me on the phone on the 30th for 20 min (never been spoken to in my life like that and he still hasn&#8217;t apologized), then next day on New Year&#8217;s Eve we found mould in the basement (and insurance not covering the repairs), then AD came down with Roseola on the weekend (it&#8217;s a virus with fever and rash)&#8230;. It&#8217;s just been one thing after another. What else is 2013 gonna throw my way??? I hope good things. Put all the Christmas decorations away on the weekend -good riddance to these past holidays as family squabbles during holidays suck! 

I used to be such a positive person &#8211;but it&#8217;s been so hard to be since our IVF failure in November &#8211;and lots of crap going wrong afterwards it seems. Even though we will have to pay for the basement repairs ourselves we are going to go ahead (we think anyway) with IVF#2 in March&#8230;. Somehow we have to make it work because I&#8217;m 40 (in May I&#8217;ll be 41 &#8211; Gosh I can&#8217;t believe that!!) and no time to waste.


----------



## Dwrgi

You go, lovely Dash! Remember, things can only get better!! Wrote in your journal too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lils-am thinking of you and sending massive cwtches across the ole pond! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Love to everybody!
:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dwrgi said:


> You go, lovely Dash! Remember, things can only get better!! Wrote in your journal too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lils-am thinking of you and sending massive cwtches across the ole pond! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Love to everybody!
> :hugs:

thanks hun :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Lils - we are all patiently waiting.....:paper::coffee: Hope you are ok hun...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Ahhh, made you guys sweat, eh? :haha: 

Sorry, I've suddenly developed a life-threatening disease last night :growlmad: so had to go for testing directly after appt as per perinatologist... (More on that one later as I am completely zonked out of my mind - on 4 hrs sleep :sleep:.)

AFM


Spoiler
I'm still in shock & not believing any of this. :cry: The baby is still there! :shock::shock::shock: And its measuring spot-on at exactly 8 wks. We got to see hb even better & its bigger - wow! :cloud9: Well, a bigger blob w/some funky things sticking out of it & a flickering thing in the middle, anyway :haha:. I can't believe it - really, is this for real? :?: :shrug: Its hb is faster than it should be so another scan in 2 wks but Perinatologist said not a biggie (176 bpm - s/b 140-160). So I guess I won't worry??? 

I really liked him a lot - apparently "he's going to get me to 37wks" then OBGYN takes over so I said I'm holding him to that statement!!! :gun::bodyb: (& gene counselor had 3 mc's & TTC 11 yrs until she got her lil boy - she's 42 & I loved her) 

:cry::cloud9: 

:hug:


----------



## Lady H

Yay little FLo R is still ok, so pleased for you. Hope you are ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

And an update on Frolicky (aka "Fro") for all who knew her:


Spoiler
"G" was born on 1/7 and weighed 9 lbs. 14 oz. :shock: I'm not sure where she put it as when I met her she was a skinny thing w/just a good-sized belly! He is doing great & so is Fro. She's super-happy & on :cloud9: Congrats Fro & Lil G Fro!!!! :blue::yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Mirium

Lils

Spoiler
Yay!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Butterfly67

LilS :gun::growlmad::gun: for making us wait for so freaking long :haha::kiss:

But yeah, wtf with the LTD? :cry::hugs:


Spoiler
But awesome news on hearing the heartbeat and seeing the little FloBlob :haha:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

and lovely to hear that Fro has finally had her little :blue: parcel!


----------



## dashka

Lils -

Spoiler
:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY!! that is great news!!! I'm so happy it went well... Happy 8 weeks lil bean-flo-rida!!!:cloud9: I wrote you a FB earlier today about the other thing - don't worry too much ok!!??? You can do this!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Lils - thanks for the update on Fro !!!

Froliky -

Spoiler
so happy for you hun!!!! Congrats on your little boy!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance: glad you are both well...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Kismet said:


> Lils: Um? You suddenly developed a "life-threatening" disease last night??! What's going on? You better get back here and explain because I (and probably everyone else here) are worried! :nope:
> 
> But on to happier things:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :dance: :hugs: :bunny: :yipee: :wohoo: I'm so happy you got some good news today from doctors you like. :hugs: If you don't get to 37 weeks, I think we'll all stomp on down there with torches and pitch forks. :haha: :hugs: You take good care of yourself and get over whatever is ailing you. :hugs:
> 
> Dash: I have my second degree in Reiki, but I still need to do my Masters level before I'd be a full practitioner. I know my uterus is throwing off cold energy because I can feel it even without my hands there. It's hard to explain, but it's like someone put a cold compress there. :shrug: I don't think it's all in my head because I certainly didn't go looking for it. :shrug:
> 
> I'm sorry you've had such a tough time lately. :hugs: 2012 kicked me in the butt too and I'm quite happy to shake free of it. Here's hoping lucky 13 brings more good news than bad in all areas for you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Still spotting, waiting for af to show. Tomorrow I can go to the FS during cycle monitoring hours for our long awaited test results. I'm terrified! :argh: I know he won't tell us anything that isn't already true, but still... :sad1:

Kismet - wow that is very impressive re: Reiki .... I must have forgot about that somehow think you mentioned before. I hope you figure it out... 
Good luck on your app't tomorrow with your results!! Breathe in and out and remember to ask lots of questions (write them down as it's hard to remember when you are sitting in front of them sometimes):hugs::kiss: Hope AF stays away....

I too have just started to spot a little so have a feeling AF will probably be arriving tomorrow. Son of a witch!!!:trouble::grr:


----------



## pbl_ge

lils:

Spoiler
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: So glad Lil lils is doing great!!! :hugs: :cry: That's wonderful!!! But you come on here and relieve our anxiety about one thing just to increase it about something else?!?! :saywhat: GET YOUR SKINNY BUTT BACK HERE AND SPLAIN YOURSELF!!! :gun:

But I'm really happy for you! :cloud9:


----------



## pbl_ge

Spoiler
Actually, I think it's lil Lils.


----------



## luvmydoggies

:hi: girls! purple,dashka,mirium,maddy40 & the other lovely ladies!:flower:

pbl_ge-:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry your doggie is still sick. Hope he gets better soon!

maddy-:hugs::hugs: I hope they grow! gl on your next iui.:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## emily405

Lils

Spoiler
Came here hoping to see good news from you. Hooray! I hope the rest isn't scary stuff. Get some rest!


----------



## Maddy40

Lils

Spoiler
So glad all those sticky wishes worked :flower:


----------



## RdKMommy

Lils

Spoiler
Fantastic news about your little one. Wish you all the best for the months to come!:happydance::thumbup:

Everybody else

Spoiler
I know you guys (everybody in this forum) have come to know each other and have some kind of 'waiting' history together, and I'm still getting to know each of you and what you're going through, but would like you to know that I'm reading everybody's posts and hoping for the best for all of you. Hopefully 2013 will be our year!!!:baby::happydance:

Update

Spoiler
OK, so I tested DPO 17 on a cheapie and got a :bfn: I haven't tested at all again (trying to stretch it for Saturday which will be 21 DPO) If nothing's changed, I'll make an appointment with my dr on Monday and see what they say. In the meantime, LOADS of symptoms (as of now officially 5 days late), but don't wanna go by that, as I have completely devoured the internet searching and hoping and praying, but all to no avail!! :haha: So here's to all of us going completely crazy for not knowing:flower:


----------



## purplelou

Lils


Spoiler
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
That is brilliant news!
This is your rainbow Hun!

:hi: and :hugs: and :kiss: for everyone else, hope you are all having a good day so far!


----------



## LilSluz

Aw, thank you ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: Finally able to catch up

Pebble  :hugs: Oh thank you for the :wine: & the vegetarian recipe web page  yay! Course the first thing it showed was a poached egg so now I will be having eggs for lunch  mmmmm! :haha: Im stalking that chart, btw! Are you a tester, or only if AF doesnt show? Looking good at 11DPO!!! So glad to hear ho wmuch you love chicken  when you get UTD, they want you to eat tons of it + eggs :haha:. So, are you vegan or vegetarian? Thats wild your friend had 24 frozen eggs?! :saywhat: I wonder if shell donate them once she has her whole family? Btw, who you calling skinny? :haha: 

LadyH- Thank you! :hugs: Will do journals hopefully tomorrow as Ive missed LOADS of work yesterday that I have to make-up (no sick time left) :wacko:

Purps  :hugs: Snuggling up in bed no matter what time of day is never lazy in my book! :winkwink: (FWIW) Sounds like a fascinating show. I suppose I may be willing to be filmed in stirrups if the IVF was free?! :thumbup: (Spreading eagle for money & services is illegal here, though  except in Nevada. :rofl:)

Chicken  Thank you! :hugs: Where you been mystery lady? Any testing/test results back?

Ness  :hugs: That has to be a bittersweet feeling with the flower blooming. :flow:

Dash  yes, granola it is! I need to hit you up for a toxin/aluminum-free deodorant recommendation as Toms did not cut it for me :growlmad:. May as well have used lotion  and we take our deodorant VERY SERIOUSLY here in FL! :haha: As for your lack of PMA, IVF failure & bad things, I dont blame you. It is so hard to stay + when things are hitting you left & right. Just try  on any good days  to maintain a balance, as your acup. said negative happens, just balance it out the best you can. A lovely reiki master/medium just reminded me of that yesterday, as well! So maybe that was meant to be a msg for you! :thumbup: I think 2013 will indeed turn around for you  its the storm before the calm :winkwink:. CRAP on spotting! :growlmad::grr: Big :hugs: & :kiss: Will get to your journal soon!


Dwrgi  hello my lovely & thank you for stalking me! :winkwink: I am also stalking that chart, there lovely & it is lookin quite interesting indeed! Big :hugs: & :kiss: to you! Will get to your journal soon, too!

Owl  Thank you! :hugs:

Luv  Idk much about follie sizes, but grow lots of follies, grow!!! :flow:

Mirium 

Spoiler
:hugs: I know its hard as we just live from scan to scan. But I have a feeling everything is going to be just fine for you! Cant wait til Tuesday!!! Have everything crossed for you, but I dont think youll need it :flower:

Emily  Thank you! :hugs:

Pad - :hugs: How you doing chic?

Kismet  the vibes worked, thank you! :hugs: About the cold uterus, thats more of a TCM/qi thing, so I just googled & this is what it says  very interesting as women who undergo IVF/ART are told to drink hot/warm drinks only (& never a good time for icy drinks) AND to keep hands & feet warm at all times  especially during 2WW!!! Here it is: https://www.traditionalqi.com/2011/04/20/1639/ GL on FS appt & let us know what happens!!!

Maddy  Thanks :hugs:. I dont think you have to spoiler the IVF info. :winkwink: :thumbup:. But hoping FS cuts his fees down so you can do IVF close by. Really hoping the next IUI works for you though so you dont even need it! :thumbup: Looks like it should be very soon, too. I know here that Dr. offices are required by law to supply whatever medical records you want, so even if he is not on board or lowering his fees, you should be able to get a copy of everything, both for your own records & for next FS??? GL & keep us posted! :flower:

BF - :wohoo: Somebody has a mucho grande appt. manana in Espanola, si?! :happydance: You getting excited??? Cant wait senorita!!!! Will get to your journal soon, too!


Rdk - Thank you! :hugs:

Spoiler
Wow, 5 days late? Any way that you Od later than you thought? Ive had 17-day LPs before & a couple of others have too, but you are at 20DPO, now! Hope its just a late bugger!

AFM -

Spoiler
Sorry, didnt mean to make you worry!!! :wacko: I dont think this disease will ever kill me as its mild-moderate at this time, but it can be bad for a fetus due to lack of oxygen. Apparently, my body decided to have an asthma attack Tues night at 11:30pm when I was just about the fall asleep :saywhat: (I don't friggin have asthma?! :growlmad:). I always thought asthma must be really scary but I now found out first-hand how scary. :( I almost went to ER as I was up til 2am trying to breathe & calm everything down w/reiki & meditation, but I had remembered I had an inhaler as earlier this year, for first time in my life I had gotten asthmatic bronchitis.:?: So, I grabbed it, looked it up & it was Class B so I went for it & it made it better enough to get to sleep. (I do everything humanly possible to stay out of the ER as its often a 4hr wait due to those who dont have health insurance using it for dumb stuff like colds, sinuses & flu :growlmad:  cant wait til that changes!!!)

Anyway, so they got me right in after my Dr. appt. as I still had some slightly heavy breathing throughout the day & Dr. confirmed that yes, I have asthma now. :shock::saywhat: It can just show up in adulthood just like my allergies did over the last 2 yrs that I never had before (two were also life-threatening/anaphylactic shock types of allergies & ended up in ER!). :gun: WTF? And apparently it comes on later in life often "when experiencing hormonal changes like menopause or pregnancy". :nope: Except it won't ever go away so I have it for the rest of my life, most likely Dr. said... At this point, Im not surprised when this wacked-out stuff comes out & just hit me upside the head when something good happens. :nope::shrug: So really I was like "OK, disease where I cant breathe? Whatever. Give me that inhaler thingy & whatever drugs & let me go home, Im tired".:sleep: Peri yesterday said take whatever they give to you as the benefits hugely outweigh the risks (adequate oxygen to fetus is absolutely imperative but drugs are mostly Class Bs thankfully). So, thats my lil scare & why I was completely out of it yesterday. :nope::shrug: Oh well, such as life :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Purps - cross -posted! Thank you so much, I really, really hope so!!! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Lils....Im glad the illness you talked out is something manageable! And yes, asthma meds ate safe in pregnancy as the benefits definitely outweigh the risks! You take of the both of you now xxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## moondust7

Hi all. Sorry it's taken me so long to write again. I took 2 weeks off of work and computers for the holidays, and have had a very busy week back at work now. Have also been dealing with a lot of emotions and worry about TTC again. I wrote out a long reply last night... and then when I clicked on the message to make a few edits, it erased and I couldn't even post it!!! Grrrr. But, now I'll try again...

Lils - Oh wow hun, so sorry to hear about the asthma!!! It's just crazy how our health can change. Am so glad to hear that you are managing it. And

Spoiler
I am SO so happy to hear that you had a great 8 week scan!! 8 WEEKS!!!!! And a heartbeat!! Oh that is wonderful news!!!! Huge hugs and love to you!!!
 
Pebble - Sounds like you have a great plan!!!! My OBGYN told me to take DHA too. I've been taking the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal, which has 1 prenatal vitamin and 1 DHA. I don't take a separate fish oil though... are you doing that, or just DHA?? Happy New Year, hugs and lots of babydust!!!!!

Dash - am so sorry to hear that the holidays were so tiring. I am totally with you on being glad they're over!!! Hoping that 2013 only brings wonderful things for you! I'm so excited to hear you'll be going for IVF again soon... I am hoping and praying for you and sending you LOTS of good luck and babydust!!!! Huge hug!!!

Emily - hi! Hope you're getting the hang of temping and are having a great week!

Chicken - Hi!! Great to see you back!!! I am symptom spotting as well... it's so hard not to. FX for you that this could be it!!! Babydust!!!

Nessaw - I teared up hearing that your bulbs bloomed, but know it must also be so special to see it bloom. Lots of love and hugs. Hope you're feeling better!!

LadyH - Happy New Year!! And

Spoiler
Happy 23 weeks!!!! And congratulations on team pink!!!! It must be so much fun looking at little frilly baby dresses!!
 
Mirium -

Spoiler
Best of luck at your next appointment!!! So glad to hear things are going well!! Huge hug.
 
DrH -

Spoiler
Oh no - your hair?!!! I hope it's growing back nice and strong. I've heard that if you like to drink milk - the calcium and protein can help with hair and nails?? And wow, are you really 14 weeks already?!! And team blue!!! How exciting!!!! You and Pad can get all of those really cute little outfits with airplanes and dinosaurs!!!!
 
Purps - I'm so glad you're sticking around to send hugs to everyone. Thank you for all of your encouragement - I don't know what we'd do without you. We love you so much here. Happy New Year to you, DH and baby Lana!!!! Huge hug!! 

Butterfly - is it just 1 more day until your consult?!?! WOW that must be so very exciting!!! Wishing you lots of luck and babydust!!!

Greenleaf - so glad to hear that you and DH were able to get some BDing in, but sorry to hear he is still healing and in a little bit of pain. Hope he gets better soon, and Happy New Year to you both!!! Big hug!!

Pad -

Spoiler
WOW 23 weeks?!?!!! Where did the time go!!?! Am hoping you're doing well and congratulations on team blue!!! As I said to DrH, you two can get all of those cute little planes, trains and dinosaur outfits. Lots of love and Happy New Year to you!!!! Huge hug.
 
Dwrgi - Happy New Year!!! Here's to a year of amazing surprises!!! Hope you're doing well and lots of love and hugs to you!!

Owl - Good luck on your IVF coming up!!! How very exciting to get started!! Lots of luck and babydust to you!!! Hugs!!!

Maddy - Good luck on your IUI!!! I have lots of hope that this is the one!!! Huge hug and babydust to you!!!

Kismet - Am so so sorry to hear that CD1 is hitting you so hard. Hope you have some chocolate and warm comfy pjs to put on later. Lots of love and hugs to you.

RDK - Hi!! It sounds like this might be it!! Keep testing and let us know!!! FX for you!

Luvmydoggies - Hi!! Man, I know what you mean about it being awkward at the OBGYN... I always feel that way too. Hope it gets easier. Lots of luck and babydust to you!!!

OMM - All of your travels sound like so much fun!! I love the Smokey Mtns - have been there before. You will have a blast. It is so beautiful and peaceful there! Hope you're having a Happy New Year!!

Hi to all the other ladies I missed!!! 

AFM - DH and I went to see our families in Minnesota and Pennsylvania over the holidays. Due to the winter storms in Chicago before Christmas and then out east after Christmas, our flights were quite the "adventure". We had a missed connection, were rerouted and then had to take a red-eye flight for one of our trips (with LOTS of time waiting in airports), and then had a 4-hour delay on another one of our flights. But, we made it there and back so all is well. We managed to BD quite a bit, but it definitely was not super easy trying to get that in with all of the family gatherings and sqeaky beds (ugh!! embarrassing!!!). I didn't use an OPK, so I don't know when ovulation was (and my last cycle was longer than usual)... so just hoping we caught it. I am a little over halfway through the TWW and am symptom spotting of course, but have no idea what to think really. I've been pretty worried about the possibility of another m/c. Another development is that I have been taking these inflammation-reducing enzymes (Wobenzym N)... they take about 3-4 weeks to work, but amazingly enough, my back and sciatic nerve pain is GONE!!! The reviews on Amazon were what convinced me to try them. Another benefit is that the enzymes are supposed to help with preventing immune-related m/c (more info in my journal), so I figure why not try them now. Hope you're all having a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I'm really sorry after my 'pit of shame' I have really struggled to catch up so if you all don't mind I'm going to start afresh from this page. I'm so sorry if I have missed any thing but I'm spending so much time trying to catch up I'm getting further and further behind.

So I promise from now on I will be very attentive.

AFM - Things are really good with my and DH after a bit of a rocky Christmas we have done a lot of talking. We have agreed to talk more, spend more 1:1 time and make saw we BD at least every 3rd day. DH struggles to keep up with me :blush: but always has, but that is partly because he is very keen to please and therefore sometimes pisses his opportunity, Sorry TMI. But talking about it has meant we have come to the agreement that during my fertile window we make it about him, then at other time we just do what we want and if he doesn't come then so be it. 
We have also had his test results back (took over 3 weeks :wacko:) and he is in normal limits. He didn't think to ask for numbers but we will find them out once we see the specialist. My referral has now gone through and we should be seen in about 5 weeks. In the mean time we are just having lots of fun. :hugs:

Love to you all and I hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lils, lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I have heard that more and more people are developing asthmas in adulthood than every before. I'm glad that you're getting it because you're preggers and not menopausal!!! :haha::haha:

That must have been absolutely terrifying though, and I'm sure that you were really scared. You poor thing, so big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! Let's hope now that you don't get another attack anytime soon, or ever, you have been through ENOUGH! :nope::nope::nope:


Spoiler
Huge congratulations on Little Flo, with all the sticky bits everywhere and the super heart beat! I am so delighted for you and can't tell you how relieved I am that all is good! It's clear that our symptoms are a reassurance to 'us' that all is good, but, as a lot have said, everybody has different symptoms, or none at all :shrug:. But I can so understand why you were worried, and I would have been too. :flower::flower::flower::flower: Incidentally, why did they say they'd get you to 37 weeks? Isn't the human gestation 38 weeks? IDK, never got that far! :shrug: Anyway, huge :hugs::hugs: to you and :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Chicken-hello lovely lady! So glad to hear that you have had a LONG chat with your DH, that is really the secret, isn't it? Sounds like quite a plan to try and BD every three days, as I've heard of errant ovulation being achieved outside of the CD10-20 window! Go girl and I really hope that you get what your heart most desires in 2013! :thumbup::thumbup:

Moonlight! Oooh, what a journey that was! And squeaky beds too! :blush::blush: You deserve a medal, lovely! :hugs:

Hi everybody! Big :hugs::hugs: to all! xxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Moon how wonderful that the enzymes are having such a great effect! If they are doing so good for your back then hopefully they are working magic on your immune system!

Chicken that sounds very sensible! Good that you and dh were about to have a talk about all that and yay for his SA being in normal range! I know some dh's (mine included) have had some issues with "performance anxiety" when ttc, I think honestly for us ladies it is easier, but men definitely have a really important role to play...it piles the pressure on!


----------



## Lady H

Lils what a bummer with the asthma, but at least you can medicate.

Spoiler
sooooo excited for you, I love a rainbow after a Bath!


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils just seen your 'little' health scare. You make sure you look after yourself honey and lots of relaxation.

Dwrgi and purple, Thanks ladies, I just hoping he really feels the pressure has now been taken off. XXX


----------



## dashka

Lils  I know weve discussed over FB  but Im really sorry about the asthma hun ...:nope:. I am hoping it will disappear after pregnancy and maybe will just be one of those things you have to be prepared for just in case but it never bothers you...But it still sucks! Have you felt anything since that night? I know people who have recovered from asthma with change of diet and boosting their immune system.... so maybe after the pregnancy you can focus on that?.... Some food allergies/sensitivities can make it worse. Also ofcourse the weather.... Re: deodorants  yeah went through a phase years ago when I used Toms etc...but it was only somewhat ok in the winter not in summer :wacko: So I dont know about Florida!! I have been for years again using the regular stuff but choose one with a bit lower aluminum in it  Dove-invisible/clear  been using that for years... think it has 14% instead of 18% or something. I know people who swear by using the crystal deodorant... but I have learned I need the anti-perspirant part too so I dont risk it! If you find a good one let me know!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Rdk  wow 5 days late ... hoping you get some good news soon...
:thumbup:

Kismet  sorry the witch got you today Be good to yourself... She got me too today dammit....:nope::hugs:

Moon  welcome back! Just wrote in your journal today finally.... glad you got all that BDing in ! even if it was embarrassing....:blush: and good work with taking the Wobenzym!! Im a big fan of them  worked wonders after my Knee ACL injury... Good luck hun!:hugs:

Chicken  glad you talked to DH and got that stuff out in the open... Glad you guys are having fun and glad to hear that his SA was ok! Good luck hun!:thumbup::hugs:

Hugs and luvs to everyone I missed !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - wrote more in my journal - had a rough night last night and :witch: got me today as expected.... but after my mini-nervous breakdown last night about all the shit happening lately and the doctor leaving me in suspense as to why I needed to bring AD back to see him again today...am feeling a bit better today... I keep telling myself things are gonna get better -but then something else happens.:wacko:


----------



## dashka

BF - just wrote in your journal too..... Good luck in Madrid tomorrow!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## purplelou

Kismet-get well soon Hun xx

Dash -big loves, glad dd is ok! Sometimes it's good for the soul to jhave a meltdown and let it all out! Xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Sorry I have been MIA ladies...

Have had the worst snot bug ever.... urghhh I look like the green blob ghost out of Ghostbusters!!

I always read though... and always hope hope hope for us all... I am sat with you on this horrible roller coaster until the ride is over.:hugs:

Lils


Spoiler
I absolutely told you I would be grinning from ear to ear didn't I! That is such great news! Wahooo! Grow Lil's Rida grow.... keep your HB strong and fast and stay where you are! This is the little mantra I say to Pickle every morning!


Spoiler
Sorry to hear you have developed asthma... remember my issues with the thyroid? You seem to be mirroring me! LOL Just think, you can medicate for it... that is what I do.

Fro


Spoiler
Hooray! So pleased to hear that your Son is here safe and sound!

Dash

I know we talked about this... 2012 was a crap year for you... what can you learn from it? I am so pleased to hear that you are pushing on for IVF in March. Keep the PMA... have something to look forward to, it keeps you going when you don't think you can. Am so pleased AD is recovering too... one less thing to worry about!

Dwrgi I hope 2013 brings you all you wish for... WHEN you do get your BFP watch how Gwyd reacts around you... if he is an alpha he will know you are pregnant before you do! Blaze got ultra clingy, always wanting to rest his head on my stomach and he is very protective of me.... watch your furby boy.. he will tell you!

Butterfly I am hoping you are in Spain now! I am sending so much hope and grow vibes to you!!!!!:thumbup:

Purps

Spoiler
I cannot get over how much your lovely girl is changing all the time! What a fab piccy on FB!
Chicken I have heard so many times of couples relaxing over the whole TTC thing and bang, it works! It is such a good thing that you can talk about things too.

Kis... me and you must have the same bug! Urghhhh...

Moon... hahhhaa consider it an adventure! Well done you for keeping at it... so to speak!

Maddy I will be thinking of you for Tuesday!

DrH

Spoiler
your wedding can wait.... your baby can't! It must be hard to cancel, but he will make it all worth the wait x

AFM


Spoiler
I am impatiently waiting for my next hurdle to be over... baby will be viable at 24 weeks! Am still absolutely paranoid that something will happen to him and it will all go wrong.... but need to keep positive and hope!


----------



## purplelou

Pad, in two days I will dance a jig for you here! Big giant hugs xxxx


----------



## dashka

Pad and Kismet - sorry you guys are both sickies!.... damn viruses going around....:hugs::hugs:

I actually stayed home yesterday for an AF/mental health/sick day....feeling pretty achey and throat a tiny bit sore.

The weather here has gone mad.... it's mid-January and today is rainy, high of 6 C and tomorrow is high of 12 C - that is crazy for Jan! Then dropping back down to 0 and 1 starting Monday... it's no wonder people get sick -the germs don't die!
The good thing is that the snow is all melting.... but I'm sure we'll get more in the next few weeks -not to worry ...yuk.

have a wonderful weekend ladies! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

purplelou said:


> Pad, in two days I will dance a jig for you here! Big giant hugs xxxx


Me too !!!! You can do this Pad!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Af got me today. Feeling remarkably calm. Was expecting it really as we missed mid cycle bd. Positives-1. No cramping or constipation pre af this cycle rather than 7 days all other cycles to now. 2. I get to play with the cbfm. 3. Our fertility clinic appt won't be wasted next wk.

Sorry for ladies who also got witched. Mine is v light. Am guessing this is how the mmc is affecting my cycle rather than the heaviness that others get? I don't know.

Bf have a fab trip.

Lils-.

Dash sorry everything is piling up on you.

Hello to everyone. Sorry i've not posted more. Still got left over sore throat and chesty cough.

TGIF

Have a great weekend.vx


----------



## dashka

Ness - sorry about that nasty witch getting you too....:nope:

hope you are feeling better soon hun....and good luck at your app't next week!:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

dashka said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Pad, in two days I will dance a jig for you here! Big giant hugs xxxx
> 
> 
> Me too !!!! You can do this Pad!:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Me 3 :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Big hugs to the ladies that are feeling under the weather both physically and mentally. 

That witch also needs to learn her place and P*** off.


----------



## nessaw

Me 4! X


----------



## nessaw

This is for anyone needing a laugh.

My boyfriend actually asked me yesterday if women needed to 'pop' a tampon out to have a wee!!!!!

What chance do I have of getting pg if this is the extent of his biological knowledge?!?!?!


----------



## moondust7

TGIF Ladies! 

Chicken - so great to hear the SA was in the normal range. Great news. Good plan to keep having fun!! Understand DH feeling the pressure... mine does too during the window of opportunity... talking is what has helped us the most too. :hugs:

Dwrgi - Oh I like the name moonlight better!! Why didn't I think of that for a screenname instead?! Hope you have a great weekend. :flower:

Purps - Hope you have a snuggly weekend with little Lana and DH. :cloud9:

Dash - oh that's so great to hear you've taken the Wobenzyms too and had some luck with them!! It's nice to know someone else who has taken them. So sorry the witch attacked, but glad you were able to take a sick day. Our weather is all over the place here too, and everyone is sick. Feel better soon and hope you have some more time to rest!! :hugs:

Nessaw - sorry for the witch!! And you're feeling sick too??? Hope you feel better soon and have a great weekend. :hugs: 

Kismet - get well soon!! Get some rest and take care of yourself. :hugs:

Pad - I'll join in and do the happy dance in 2 days for you too!! :cloud9:

AFM - had chocolate cake and hot chocolate for breakfast. Can't wait for the weekend to start!! I'm so tired - my eyes have been really bloodshot all week. Really looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow. Take care all of you and hope you kick the colds/flu soon.


----------



## moondust7

Nessaw - LOL re: BF comment. It's amazing how little guys know about that stuff!! Even if I explain things to DH, it seems like he forgets... sigh... LOL.


----------



## nessaw

I know. My boyf is from yorkshire and doesnt like to know too much nitty gritty but still...


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi all! I took a me night, so I'm catching up. :flower: 

Luv &#8211; Good luck this month. Sorry you had the unfortunate dr&#8217;s experience. Honestly, that&#8217;s what it always feels like to me. Goofy, exposed, vulnerable, and tense. I hate these &#8220;personal&#8221; exams, and there are so many more in my future, regardless of what happens! Glad the Bravelle is better! :dust: and :hugs: to you!

Green, glad to hear OH is okay. :thumbup: As for the progesterone cream, I have no idea where you&#8217;d get it in Kuala Lumpur. I have used this:
https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natur...1357953289&sr=1-1&keywords=progesterone+cream
I&#8217;m not using it these days, and decided not to mess with it with a month or two. But lots of ladies swear by it.

Mirium&#8212;

Spoiler
Good luck on Tuesday! :happydance: I&#8217;m sure everything will be great for you! :hugs:

Emily, any news? :winkwink:

Kismet &#8211; AF AND sick is just pants. So sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Maddy &#8211; Gosh, IUI then IVF right after. :shock: Very exciting!!!! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to you!!!

Purps, thanks for the link about the Baby Makers. Seems that I can&#8217;t get it here by hook or crook (if you know what I mean :winkwink: ). Very sad. I&#8217;d love to watch it. Maybe someday they&#8217;ll provide us some route. :hugs: to you and Lana!

BF &#8211; YAY!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: Good luck in Madrid! Is this just the consult/testing, or will there be action? :dust: :dust: :dust:

Dash &#8211; Wow, on the update!!! :shock: Thanks for the info on Omega. Mine is 400 EPA and 200 DHA. Does that sound good? Sorry you got AF. :hugs: I&#8217;m right there with you (more below, and on other venues :winkwink: ).

Ness&#8212;you&#8217;re due some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: too. :cry: Pants. Pants. Pants. And your BF is hilarious. Mine sometimes asks me questions like that, that make me wonder if he made it through grade school. I can&#8217;t think of any lady parts questions, although he&#8217;s asked them, but he recently asked me if Jews celebrate Easter. :shock: :shock: :shock:. Aren&#8217;t they so cute??

Lils &#8211;

Spoiler
Still so happy for you!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Have you been feeling better? I can&#8217;t believe you just got diagnosed with asthma! :shock: I guess pregnancies do change the body!

Rdk &#8211;

Spoiler
Do you chart or anything? 5 days late is a lot, so I bet you&#8217;re UTD, as we say here. :haha: Good luck to you!

Moon &#8211; Welcome back! :hi: My prenatal doesn&#8217;t have Omega 3s, so I had to add them. So sorry to hear that you&#8217;re having such rocky emotions about TTC again. :hugs: I know what you mean. I hope those enzymes work and that you&#8217;re about to get another BFP! Sorry your travel was rocky, too! 

Chicken, it&#8217;s impossible not to SS, so there&#8217;s no shame!!! There is also zero judgment about falling behind on this wacky thread! :nope: Glad you and OH had a good talk and that you&#8217;ll get to see the FS specialist soon! 

:hi: Dwrgi! And :hi: and :hugs: and :kiss: too all of you!

AF got me today. EARLY, which makes me wonder if my temps were off and missed O. I&#8217;ve had a pretty reliable LP, so 11 days would be pretty short. I wasn&#8217;t sleeping well in those days, so it&#8217;s possible some of the temps aren&#8217;t reliable. I knew this wasn&#8217;t going to be a BFP, as I just didn&#8217;t feel pregnant in the least, so I&#8217;m a bit grateful for the short TWW. Basically, I got my Mega Death Extreme Grouchiness out of the way the past few days, so I&#8217;m okay with AF now. Seriously, y&#8217;all, I have been BITCHY. Just really bummed about how terribly this TTC journey has gone for us so far, and ready to move on to a different phase. I&#8217;m sure y&#8217;all can relate. Mostly, I want my brain back. It&#8217;s been a crappy bunch of months and I&#8217;m tired of feeling so frustrated and at the mercy of my lady parts. I&#8217;m also getting ready to go to San Diego for five days for a conference, and I really don&#8217;t want to go. Many of the friends I&#8217;ll see there have recently had babies, and I just don&#8217;t have the energy to be fake and happy with them while dealing with airports and stuffy conference rooms and all that nonsense. But I have to go, and I&#8217;m expecting it to suck. But at least now I can drink copiously!!! :wine: :wine::wine: I also got a flu shot this week, and I&#8217;m one of those people that always gets mildly sick after, so I&#8217;m menstrual, and sicky, and tired, and classes start next week, and I&#8217;m not pregnant, and I have to go and I don&#8217;t waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant to go, and I&#8217;m super whiny and feeling sorry for myself. :cry: :cry: :cry: 

I&#8217;ll buck up in a few days, but I knew you ladies would understand, so I thought I&#8217;d share.

:hugs: and :dust: and :kiss: to you as appropriate.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oops! I just realized that I forgot to update about my pup. He's much better. :thumbup: Had a terrible 24ish hours, then he woke up acting like his normal self, except that he practically dances a jig for the new fancy meals he's been getting. Alas, we're weaning him back to his regular food. :awww: 

Thanks for the kind comments about my sweet Duke!


----------



## emily405

nessaw, that's hilarious. My donor doesn't seem to know a lot about women's sexuality/reproductive cycles so I am always explaining things to him and I wonder what is weird for me to tell him and what is TMI. He has been a donor before but I guess the other couple didn't fill him in on stuff, just told him when to show up. I figure I am doing him a service both for donating and for his future relationships. He has had long-term girlfriends before so I wonder if they never talked about this stuff? On the other hand, I had a girlfriend who thought periods were the grossest thing ever, was embarrassed to buy pads and tampons, and wouldn't touch my laundry basket because I use cloth pads, so it's not like women are immune from thinking weird things about our bodies.

pbl_ge, CD25, 11DPO and I haven't tested. I am eating chocolate ice cream as I type this so I think AF is coming. I suppose that could be due to a crappy day overall, but I doubt it. The only symptoms I've had are sore breasts a couple of days and that could be in my head anyway. I will be quite surprised if I am not continuing in this club.

Sorry you are on a lousy work trip and around babies. :( I'd want some wine too. With the day I had (don't feel like getting into details, but suffice to say it started out with great work news and had crappy evening fight with gf) I am sorry I can't have any just in case I do get a BPF in a few days. I talked to a good friend this evening about the crappy day and she asked if I was having a glass of wine. I just said "maybe later" since she doesn't know about ttc. 

Butterfly, I didn't catch why you are in Madrid but I am jealous. I have always lived in places with cold, wet winters, in both North America and Europe, but I vacationed in Spain once in February. We took an overnight train from Paris and had to get off at the Spanish border to change trains in a tiny town, and it was lovely and warm. It's not warm in January, but it's still Spain. I do love Spain.


----------



## emily405

Spotting. Glad I didn't spend the money on a test. Well, I'd have missed you all anyway. I mean, it's clear that a lot of you stick around even when you are pregnant, but I'm guessing the ones who flit in here and get pregnant the first month might not be the ones you bond with. 

On to cycle #2.


----------



## purplelou

dashka said:


> Pad and Kismet - sorry you guys are both sickies!.... damn viruses going around....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I actually stayed home yesterday for an AF/mental health/sick day....feeling pretty achey and throat a tiny bit sore.
> 
> The weather here has gone mad.... it's mid-January and today is rainy, high of 6 C and tomorrow is high of 12 C - that is crazy for Jan! Then dropping back down to 0 and 1 starting Monday... it's no wonder people get sick -the germs don't die!
> The good thing is that the snow is all melting.... but I'm sure we'll get more in the next few weeks -not to worry ...yuk.
> 
> have a wonderful weekend ladies! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Glad you stayed home! It's probably done you good to have some rest! Feel better soon xx:hugs:




nessaw said:


> Af got me today. Feeling remarkably calm. Was expecting it really as we missed mid cycle bd. Positives-1. No cramping or constipation pre af this cycle rather than 7 days all other cycles to now. 2. I get to play with the cbfm. 3. Our fertility clinic appt won't be wasted next wk.
> 
> Sorry for ladies who also got witched. Mine is v light. Am guessing this is how the mmc is affecting my cycle rather than the heaviness that others get? I don't know.
> 
> Bf have a fab trip.
> 
> Lils-.
> 
> Dash sorry everything is piling up on you.
> 
> Hello to everyone. Sorry i've not posted more. Still got left over sore throat and chesty cough.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Have a great weekend.vx

Sorry that af arrived :hugs: bah!! Hope you feel better soon! Ohh and enjoy the bathroom science with the cbfm!
Good luck with your appointment!




chickenchaser said:


> Big hugs to the ladies that are feeling under the weather both physically and mentally.
> 
> That witch also needs to learn her place and P*** off.

I agree!! :hugs:



nessaw said:


> This is for anyone needing a laugh.
> 
> My boyfriend actually asked me yesterday if women needed to 'pop' a tampon out to have a wee!!!!!
> 
> What chance do I have of getting pg if this is the extent of his biological knowledge?!?!?!

Bless him! :haha:



moondust7 said:


> AFM - had chocolate cake and hot chocolate for breakfast. Can't wait for the weekend to start!! I'm so tired - my eyes have been really bloodshot all week. Really looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow. Take care all of you and hope you kick the colds/flu soon.

Omg! That sounds like a breakfast I would LOVE!!:thumbup:
So glad your fur baby is feeling better! Our little one went on a special diet last year after he had surgery for bladder stones, and was also getting into his "human food diet" of rice, pasta chicken etc.....sadly now back on dog food...and he is not impressed! :nope::haha:




emily405 said:


> Spotting. Glad I didn't spend the money on a test. Well, I'd have missed you all anyway. I mean, it's clear that a lot of you stick around even when you are pregnant, but I'm guessing the ones who flit in here and get pregnant the first month might not be the ones you bond with.
> 
> On to cycle #2.

Sorry about the spotting! Dont loose hope though. :hugs: if af arrives, then treat yourself to something nice and get ready for next time


Lovely big squishy hugs to everyone who meds them and :dust: for you all.

Pad, I've gotten my jigging shoes ready for tomorrow! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Afm: it's pouring with rain today, our house looks VERY angry (messy for new ladies) and its cold!! Think I'm staying I doors today :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

emily405 said:


> Spotting. Glad I didn't spend the money on a test. Well, I'd have missed you all anyway. I mean, it's clear that a lot of you stick around even when you are pregnant, but I'm guessing the ones who flit in here and get pregnant the first month might not be the ones you bond with.
> 
> On to cycle #2.

LOL I had to reply to this Emily as you really hit the nail on the head :rofl: :haha: Although it is great to see ladies come in and get a BFP straight away, it is obviously going to smart a bit to those of us who have been hanging around her for a while (some of us like a bad smell :wacko::haha:)

Sorry about AF.

Madrid was cold lol. I went for tests for doing IVF with donor eggs. Full report in my journal for anyone interested but looks like all systems are go if the test results come back Ok and when I have the money :coffee:


----------



## Mirium

Pebble - sorry about AF :hugs: and :hugs:. On to next month - I believe you'll get your BFP. Use the OPKs too. They really pinpoint when you're advancing towards ovulation because generally - they keep getting darker until you see the surge and then you know that you're likely to ovulate within the next 24-36 hours.

Butterfly - All the best with your tests in lovely Spain!!

Emily - On to next month!

Nessaw - On to next month too!

Chicken - All the best next month too!

Moon - Wishing you all the best for next month too! I seem to hear good things about the Wobenzym too!

Dashka - hope you have a relaxed weekend!

Purple - :wave:

Dwrgi - :wave:

Hello to all the other ladies too!! Have a great weekend all!!

AFM

Spoiler
Nothing new to report on my end yet. I am just hoping for the best!


----------



## pbl_ge

Can I ask those of you who use OPKs to share how you use them? I asked on another thread and four people gave me four different answers. The surge comes in the afternoon, right?

BF, glad everything went well! :happydance: FX on the tests!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

pbl_ge said:


> Can I ask those of you who use OPKs to share how you use them? I asked on another thread and four people gave me four different answers. The surge comes in the afternoon, right?
> 
> BF, glad everything went well! :happydance: FX on the tests!!!

Thanks Pebble :hugs:

I have not found that I get the surge the same time each month - it could come at any time (and does) - so once I get a line that is about half as dark as the control - a bit like this (in fact maybe even less dark that this):



I will then test 3 times a day until I get the positive. I have had this pretty much all times of the day - first thing in the morning, mid afternoon and last thing at night :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies Thank you all for you well wishes, got my positive OPK today so off to pounce on DH in a mo but thought I should just quickly check in s I don't get so far behind again.

Ness you really made me laugh, and then to explain in by he comes from Yorkshire made it even better. I had to explain to DH why I was laughing so hard. He couldn't see what was so funny :haha:

Moon - chocolate cake for breakfast that sounds perfect :hugs: Enjoy your lie in honey 

Pebble - Sorry the witch got you and hope you are feeling better soon. I know that flu jab is not the greatest but it is really important to have :hugs: Also so glad your puppy is better, they are such a worry :hugs:

Emily - Sorry you spotting, but good luck with cycle 2 :hugs:

BF - Good luck with your IVF we will all be sending you positive vibes.:hugs:


AFM I had a nice surprise today - I got my appointment through for the FS I wasn't expecting it for a good few weeks but it is for the end of January, unfortunately we can't go on that day because of DH work but we will rearrange on Monday for ASAP.:hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Pebble - to add to what Butterfly said, the only other thing that comes to mind is to avoid drinking water too close to when you test because it's likely to dilute the concentration of LH in the urine. Of course, that's a challenge because drinking lots of water is needed when TTC so I used to try to drink alot in morning so I would have peed... :) alot of it out already when time to test and would drink alot later in day after tests. So, it's really a matter of managing/incorporating both as best you can. The OPKs come with good instructions too even advising regarding drinking liquids.


----------



## nessaw

Pebble I tended to do it when I came home from work. I wouldn't go for a wee before I left to store it up! I was never comfortable doing it anywhere but home. I used to wait for it to start to fade in then go for bding. I wish I had done it a few times a day at that stage to check for the darkest line but didn't realise about doing that until a few people mentioned it on here.

Have got the cbfm. Switched it on today for the first time. Feel a lot happier with fmu and a machine telling when its gd to go. Fingers crossed it does the trick.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## emily405

Butterfly - I read a few days' worth in your journal. I have my fingers crossed for you. There are so many interesting stories of how you are all here. 

Maddy40 - I may be new at this but I have a pretty good idea how you all might feel when others get pregnant so easily. My sister was under 30 when she had her only child, but she went through 1.5 years of infertility first and she had to watch many friends and colleagues simply stop taking the pill one month and guess what! pregnant next month. Or not even trying, just simply have unplanned pregnancies. She found herself unable to attend baby showers or hold babies for a while. Even better, she worked in a profession dominated by women in their twenties and thirties so she was surrounded by pregnant women and women who were on maternity leave just stopping by the workplace to show off their newborns and it was really hard on her. So while I am sure you are happy for those who have been trying a while, it's probably hard when someone pops in to say "Oh, I'm 10 DPO and I'm going to take a test in two days! Oh, guess what, it's positive!" So while I am of course hoping to have a short stay in ttc-land, I won't forget who is hearing my disappointment right now that AF has come to visit. It's not anyone in real life. I just shook it off today and said my week was fine. And overall it was. But for a large part because I did have somewhere to share that I'm feeling a little down about it.

So yes, this is the beginning of AF. Not even any additional spotting yet, but I start very slowly. I do get bloating and cramps the day or two before, though, and those are here. So I bought soft cheese since it's not recommended for pregnancy. I have wine for later if I want it though I don't know if I'll bother. I also bought some CoQ10, the gummies. Might as well try to improve egg quality. It can't hurt.


----------



## Samsfan

Pebble- I get the OPKs over the internet... The simple strands are cheap and effective. I test 2x a day morning and pm. You can order a ton for a cheap price. They are very accurate, except for the part about helping me get pregnant. I've now combined taking my temps and using OPK's Im interested to see when I ovulate if my temps surge. When I have a surge I get a dark line for 3 days and they disappear. It is very interesting. Good luck!


----------



## RdKMommy

So, 22 dpo (8 days late) today, no af, no bfp! Just wondering what the heck is going on? Like I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, I've ALWAYS been a regular 28-day cycle, so going through this is making me crazy! What I believed to be implantation spotting with 2 days light pink spotting (9 dpo) 5 days prior to expected af, and then one wipe brown blood on day of af, I'm starting to get worried now. Loads of little cramps (nothing major), lower back pain, moody as hell, occasional shooting pains and itching in both breasts, extreme hunger (and I mean really!!! Have to unbutton my jean when sitting down, from all the eating), urinating like every 20-30 minutes, just to name a few symptoms. Oh yes, had some spotting after BD'ing on Friday evening. Should I still wait for af or bfp, or should I see a doctor asap? I just can't believe that, should there be something wrong with my hormones or anything else, that it can bugger up my cycle to this extend so suddenly?

Any input on this?


----------



## nessaw

Rdk all of those are good symptoms but urinating that often cd be a uti. When I was pg I did go a lot more but not that often. Maybe coupled with the bfn it cd be an idea to get it checked out just in case. Hope it's not tho and just late implantation. Good luck.


----------



## nessaw

Pebble cd u post the link to the CoQ10 gummies again? I had a look back thro but can't find it for love nor money!!


----------



## nessaw

Also ladies how much shd I take? I just looked online and saw some at 200 mg ( or whatever the unit was!).


----------



## Lady H

Ness mine were from Costco I think 150mg. There is a COQ10 thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1063061-coq10-statistics.html lots of info there. Some ladies take a lot in two batches, just be aware that big doses can give side effects. When Upped mine my cycle got longer and I spotted after ovulation. Also as you are local do you what me to send you my CBFM sticks? Nobody has asked for the yet, happy to send free and I will pay post. 

PAD

Spoiler
HAPPY V DAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Seems the :witch: has been active this weekend getting a lot of you. So sorry :hugs:.

Hi to you all, I read here a lot but don't post so much as I feel a bit weird still lurking here! :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Emily :hugs::hugs:

Rdk that is a bit weird. Like ness said it may be worth seeing doc :thumbup:

Lady H I think it is good to have pg ladies on here to show success stories and anyway we would miss you :hugs:

Pad


Spoiler
Omg, v day :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## nessaw

Lady h that wd be fab. I'll pm my address. Thank u and pls don't leave us.

Pad-congrats.xx


----------



## drhouse

Pad 

Spoiler
happy viability day.. it was just last week when you got the positive I am so pleased for you. How are you going with the pregnancy. Did you ever manage to crack the pickled onion cravings? My cravings are for toasted sandwiches and frosty fruity ice blocks. Weird hey. I love the sensation of crunching on the ice. Never ate icey poles before in my life.
Butterfly.. good luck for the donor egg IVF, I am so excited for you that you have been to Spain for the first step in your journey, crossing everything for you.

RDK, Im with the others.. Best not to symptom spot, see a doctor and get checked out from top to toe. You can drive yourself nuts. The only month I had no symptoms of pregnancy was the month when you guessed it, we got pregnant!

Lady H  

Spoiler
cant believe how far you are now! Woo hoo! Can you believe it! Now its getting time to get organised with stuff for your little princess. I hear that Kate Middletons parents have a whole range of party accessories made for little princesses! Can you believe it  they are very very naughty!

Ness  I reckon if you can get to 300mg and give the same to DH  they reckon sperm need the mitochondrial energy of the Coenzyme Q10 too. Your BF cracks me up Tampontastic!

Kismet, I havent used the Clear Blue digi before, I hope you find it helps you catch that eggy. How are you going with your job search? Is it that you need the same employer for twelve months to get maternity leave?

Emily sorry you got AF.. I know you would have had to have been disappointed

Pebble, good luck with decoding the OPK strips, Im sure you will get better at it. Hope you puppy is good. 

Chicken great SA results. Now for the wine, chocolate and mood lighting!!!!!!!!! Woo hooo!!!! Wink wink wink!

Maddy how many more sleeps to IVF? Tis soon I suspect!!! Am getting excited for you. Are you going to have an IVF holiday in Thailand, or maybe a baby moon in Thailand soon!! Good luck. 

Moon good to hear about the magic back tablets. I am so pleased that you are back with us and back on the horse of TTC so to speak! Good luck this month. 

Dash hoping that the basement is healing.. Thinking of you!!!!!!

LILS

Spoiler
LILS so excited for you The eight week scan hump is sorted!! So sorry to hear that the family werent as wonderful as they should have been with news this good No words really except hugs hugs hugs Eight weeks!! Woo hoo!!!!!! The meds are all worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did the high risk obs man appointment go?

Dwrgi!!!! West wales hey. Wonderful too close for comfort to the inlaws is definitely a reason to move.

Purps  so pleased to hear that Lanas angles are almost sorted 58 degrees wow!! And she has clean feet. Life is really good hey!!!!

AFM

Spoiler
15 weeks this week, beginning to look really podgy I know its a bump but I can see others do a double take then conclude its fat.. really its not!!! Need to tell the big boss this week about my health problem. Told one guy at work I had a health problem and he thought cancer or an operation was more likely than pregnancy as he almost choked on his coffee when I told him! Wedding date moved and sorted!!

Green, pleased to hear your hubby is on the mend.

To any one I have forgotten, apologies.... :hugs:

Baby dust peeps................:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

nessaw said:


> Also ladies how much shd I take? I just looked online and saw some at 200 mg ( or whatever the unit was!).

Here you go :flower:
https://www.amazon.com/Vitafusion-C...&qid=1358083939&sr=1-1&keywords=coq10+gummies

I just got my supplemental D3 in gummies too. Nomnomnom. :munch:


----------



## dashka

Pebble - re: Omega 3&#8217;s you&#8217;re taking &#8211; if it's 400mg EPA in them I would at least take 3 of those &#8211; so sorry about AF and glad to hear that your doggy is feeling better..:hugs:. good luck with the OPKs (I pretty much do the same as BF except once I see the faint line &#8211; I do twice/day usually at 11am and 6-7pm (you are supposed to do between 10am and 8pm I think the instructions say... oh yeah and don&#8217;t urinate for 3 hrs prior if you can hold it)

Chicken &#8211; go catch that eggy!!!:thumbup: Good luck on getting an earlier appointment than expected with FS!:hugs:

Kismet &#8211; get better soon!:hugs:

Emily &#8211; sorry about AF arriving.....:nope: that damn witch..:hugs:

Rdk &#8211; sorry you can&#8217;t figure out what&#8217;s going on....:hugs: but I have read other women having that happen....sometimes you just a weird cycle or skip one.... I would still go get it checked out to be sure....you can always get a blood test to rule out pregnancy (and also maybe get checked for UTI). Good luck!

Nessaw - my RE has me taking 600 mg CoQ10 &#8211; and most ladies on here so the same. He told me to take in the morning as taken at night can affect your sleep .... So I do half in morning and half at lunch.:hugs:

Lady H &#8211; yes please stick around!:thumbup::hugs:

Pad &#8211;

Spoiler
Happy V &#8211;day!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Moon- you gave me a craving for chocolate cake! Hope you are well....:hugs:

Dr. H &#8211;

Spoiler
wow 15 weeks this week already? Good luck telling your work!:thumbup::hugs:

Lils, Dwrgi, BF, Purps, Maddy, Mirium, Owl, Greenleaf, Samsfan and everyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Pad......ok , here goes......
(happy jig coming)
https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-dancing.gif
https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/cute-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/cute-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/cute-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/cute-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/cute-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gif
https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/group-dancing-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/group-dancing-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/group-dancing-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/group-dancing-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/group-dancing-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/penguins/group-dancing-penguins-smiley-emoticon.gif

Spoiler
Happy V day Hun! I am so very happy for you xxxx


----------



## purplelou

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies Thank you all for you well wishes, got my positive OPK today so off to pounce on DH in a mo but thought I should just quickly check in s I don't get so far behind again.
> 
> AFM I had a nice surprise today - I got my appointment through for the FS I wasn't expecting it for a good few weeks but it is for the end of January, unfortunately we can't go on that day because of DH work but we will rearrange on Monday for ASAP.:hugs:

Hopefully you catch that eggy! Sods law says that now you have the FS appointment..you'll get preggers now!:hugs:



nessaw said:


> Have got the cbfm. Switched it on today for the first time. Feel a lot happier with fmu and a machine telling when its gd to go. Fingers crossed it does the trick.

It's definitely easier than trying to remember to drink or not drink , and then squinting at strips to see are lines darker or not?!:hugs:



Kismet said:


> AFM: Still sick and have been spending most of my time drinking juice and watching X-Files reruns. :wacko:

Get well soon chick! :hugs:



emily405 said:


> Butterfly - I read a few days' worth in your journal. I have my fingers crossed for you. There are so many interesting stories of how you are all here.
> 
> Maddy40 - I may be new at this but I have a pretty good idea how you all might feel when others get pregnant so easily. My sister was under 30 when she had her only child, but she went through 1.5 years of infertility first and she had to watch many friends and colleagues simply stop taking the pill one month and guess what! pregnant next month. Or not even trying, just simply have unplanned pregnancies. She found herself unable to attend baby showers or hold babies for a while. Even better, she worked in a profession dominated by women in their twenties and thirties so she was surrounded by pregnant women and women who were on maternity leave just stopping by the workplace to show off their newborns and it was really hard on her. So while I am sure you are happy for those who have been trying a while, it's probably hard when someone pops in to say "Oh, I'm 10 DPO and I'm going to take a test in two days! Oh, guess what, it's positive!" So while I am of course hoping to have a short stay in ttc-land, I won't forget who is hearing my disappointment right now that AF has come to visit. It's not anyone in real life. I just shook it off today and said my week was fine. And overall it was. But for a large part because I did have somewhere to share that I'm feeling a little down about it.
> 
> So yes, this is the beginning of AF. Not even any additional spotting yet, but I start very slowly. I do get bloating and cramps the day or two before, though, and those are here. So I bought soft cheese since it's not recommended for pregnancy. I have wine for later if I want it though I don't know if I'll bother. I also bought some CoQ10, the gummies. Might as well try to improve egg quality. It can't hurt.

Af is the pits! Sorry to hear about your sister, but how lovely that she got her LO in the end!



RdKMommy said:


> So, 22 dpo (8 days late) today, no af, no bfp! Just wondering what the heck is going on? Like I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, I've ALWAYS been a regular 28-day cycle, so going through this is making me crazy! What I believed to be implantation spotting with 2 days light pink spotting (9 dpo) 5 days prior to expected af, and then one wipe brown blood on day of af, I'm starting to get worried now. Loads of little cramps (nothing major), lower back pain, moody as hell, occasional shooting pains and itching in both breasts, extreme hunger (and I mean really!!! Have to unbutton my jean when sitting down, from all the eating), urinating like every 20-30 minutes, just to name a few symptoms. Oh yes, had some spotting after BD'ing on Friday evening. Should I still wait for af or bfp, or should I see a doctor asap? I just can't believe that, should there be something wrong with my hormones or anything else, that it can bugger up my cycle to this extend so suddenly?
> 
> Any input on this?

I think definitely see a doctor! If the cramps get worse and you get actual pain, see someone soon! Hope it's all sorted soon!:hugs:



drhouse said:


> Purple  so pleased to hear that Lanas angles are almost sorted 58 degrees wow!! And she has clean feet. Life is really good hey!!!!
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> 15 weeks this week, beginning to look really podgy I know its a bump but I can see others do a double take then conclude its fat.. really its not!!! Need to tell the big boss this week about my health problem. Told one guy at work I had a health problem and he thought cancer or an operation was more likely than pregnancy as he almost choked on his coffee when I told him! Wedding date moved and sorted!!

thank you, and yes....cheesy feet are a thing of the past :haha:
And 

Spoiler
Wow 15 weeks already! When are you going to spill the beans at work? Good luck with it! And fab to have the wedding date sorted...when wil it be?

Huge loves and :hugs:And :kiss: and especially :dust: to everyone who needs or wants some xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Purps

Spoiler
thanks for the jig! Love it! Truly cannot believe I have made it to this point.... is mind blowing to me! Had a little listen on the doppler and his HB is still pounding away beautifully.... is the best sound I have ever heard!

So pleased to hear Lana is doing well!
And the rest of your gorgeous ladies thank you for your messages... you all don't know how much it makes me smile! x :hugs:

DrH....

Spoiler
yup I guess it is time you fessed up and told work! I had to tell mine really early at 7 wks as I had a big bleed at work and was scared witless... fortunatley, being HR I have been treated really well so far by my employer.
Lady H...

Spoiler
Time seems to be whizzing by for you too... is V day your next hurdle? :flower:
Chicken... tis time to put the moves on your OH! Go girl!:blush:

RDK my cycles went completely screwy for a time too... I had one where I didn't OV and then the next one was ridiculously long (CD 42 before AF). Was convinced I was menopausal... and then the next cycle I got my BFP!

Nee your OH is hysterical! mwahahaa so the stereotypes of Yorkshire men are true!!:haha:

Emily anything you can do to help the process will be good. Personally my regime pre BFP was:

5mg Folic Acid (high dose)
Vit D
Omega 3
75mg Aspirin
Pregnacare Preconceive

Plus regular exercise.

Kis... me too... boo to bugs! Though I do have a weird crush on David Duchovny (sp?)... don't laugh!!!:blush:

Moon... Mmmmm cake....:thumbup:

Pbl... I am an absolute dufus at all that stuff.... urghhh... sorry.

Maddy... hope you are doing OK... IVF soon?:happydance:

Dwrgi, Lils, Dash, BF and all my lovelies... Loves:kiss: and pah to Monday!:growlmad:


----------



## Beryl

O:)


Kismet said:


> Pebble: I use the Clearblue digi that gives you a happy face. It specifically says to use FMU. I think it's the only one that does. :shrug: I do mine first thing in the morning and haven't missed a surge yet. :thumbup: I read a great piece of advice, that you can use the cheap line strips to track the surge and then use one digi to confirm. It saves $ without sacrificing certainty.
> 
> CC: That's great news! I hope you can reschedule the appointment for a reasonable time.
> 
> AFM: Still sick and have been spending most of my time drinking juice and watching X-Files reruns. :wacko:


Hi Kismet,

Sorry to interrupt, but could you please tell me if it's this Clearblue https://well.ca/products/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation_11889.html

or this one: https://well.ca/products/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor_7604.html

Using FMU would be so much better. 

Thank you

ps hope you're feeling a wee bit better, and you're enjoying the January thaw- though, yes the up and down temperatures only help viruses thrive.
We had -14 here yesterday, but sunshine! sunshine a rare commodity in winter here.


----------



## nessaw

Thanks pebble have ordered them. Had a look at costco but only 150 rather than 200 and not sure what softgel capsules are. I'm rubbish at swallowing tablets. I let my vitamins dissolve in my mouth. Thats why i don't have a pg vit cos they're so big! Wimpoid!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Beryl

:winkwink:Thank you Kismet. 

Yes, expensive for sure. So hard not to buy everything that may even remotely help us conceive. *sigh.

Hub wisely talked me out of buying these today - because, as I had already told him a few weeks they don't let you know if you are actually ovulating, only if you are having a detectable LH surge, which apparently not all women have. - but I so wanted to buy them anyway - lol. I love the idea of the happy face - green light, I love my toys as much as the next person.

My cycle is regular, so using our ovulation date predictor method, being bd'ing 5 days before those day, and a few days after to make sure the sperm is in the right place and watching CM is what we'll stick to doing.

But thanks to this forum, I've added a good CoQ10 dose to my supplements -seems like a good bet to me.

Thank you everyone for such good information. :hugs: Hoping we can avoid a visit to an FS, but from what I've read here, that seems a lot less scary than I previously believed, so if necessary we will seek medical help. 

Congratulations to all the thread participants with a BFP, and thank you for sharing this news, it's so encouraging, feels so good to be happy for others - get's my head out of my self pitying bum.

I love this thread, but so full, not sure when to come in, not sure how far back I should read - trying to read a page or two each day to catch up.....but phew - you ladies are chatty :thumbup: Fantastic!


----------



## Butterfly67

nessaw said:


> Thanks pebble have ordered them. Had a look at costco but only 150 rather than 200 and not sure what softgel capsules are. I'm rubbish at swallowing tablets. I let my vitamins dissolve in my mouth. Thats why i don't have a pg vit cos they're so big! Wimpoid!!

Ness, I am also useless at taking tablets :dohh: So basically I chew up a bit of biscuit and swallow it with that, does the job :thumbup: Oh and it's a shame I have to eat a bunch of biscuits :haha:

:hi: welcome beryl :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Welcome beryl.

Butterfly I've tried them with jam which didn't work. Might give biscuits a whirl. If it doesn't work at least I get a biccie!


----------



## Beryl

Thanks Butterfly for the welcome :flower:, love the biscuit suggestion.

thank you neesaw as well:flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Beryl, welcome to the thread! Jump in whenever you want; it'll never be too full on here! Xx


----------



## Beryl

Dwrgi said:


> Beryl, welcome to the thread! Jump in whenever you want; it'll never be too full on here! Xx

Thank you Dwrgi:wohoo: Hooray! Good to feel welcome. Cheers!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Beryl, welcome. Just jump in everyone is welcome here, we even keep hold of our preggos and mummies. If I was you I would start off from here trying to go back and catch up is hard enough when you have only missed a couple of days (we are a very chatty bunch) If there is something you are not sure about that you have missed just ask, someone will explain.
Welcome again.


----------



## purplelou

Hi beryl and welcome :hi:
Nice to "meet you"


----------



## Beryl

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Beryl, welcome. Just jump in everyone is welcome here, we even keep hold of our preggos and mummies. If I was you I would start off from here trying to go back and catch up is hard enough when you have only missed a couple of days (we are a very chatty bunch) If there is something you are not sure about that you have missed just ask, someone will explain.
> Welcome again.

Thank you Chickenchaser, will do :thumbup:


----------



## Beryl

purplelou said:


> Hi beryl and welcome :hi:
> Nice to "meet you"

Thank you purplelou, nice to meet you as well:flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for the advice on OPKs, everyone! I got some of the ICs from Amazon, along with more HPTs. I&#8217;ve only peed on a stick a very few times so far&#8212;all that is about to change!

Happy viability day, pad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Welcome, Beryl. Nice avatar. :winkwink: Hope your stay here is short and sweet.

Ness, the same company with the CoQ10 makes lots of vitamins in gummy form. You could end up with a whole bag of candy every day!!! Have to say I don&#8217;t understand letting vitamins dissolve. :sick: Don&#8217;t they taste bad? You must be pretty tough!

Special bigs hugs and dancing for LadyH and DrH. The H-gals are not allowed to leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We who are not UTP need our inspiration! And the good laughs. DrH, CANCER--:shock::shock: :shock::rofl: :rofl: Sheesh, he must have been relieved!

Dash, thanks for the advice about the EPA. Boy, this could get expensive! 

Good luck, and have fun catching that egg, Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :sex: :sex: :sex: 

Emily, sorry you got AF.:hugs: But really, isn&#8217;t it better to get the full TTC experience!? :winkwink: :haha: But seriously, hope you get your BFP soon. I know this stuff is much harder when there isn&#8217;t a quality sperm dispenser nearby. :haha: 

I think that&#8217;s all I missed, but I&#8217;m probably wrong. :hi: to everyone!!!!!!! 

AFM, the early AF was a teaser. Is half a tampon spotting or AF? :shrug: I decided it must be spotting, because there was nothing for about 48 hours, then she came in earnest this morning. So this month begins SMEP! But it will have to wait until both OH and I return from travels, which will be CD10. I think I&#8217;ll try the 2/x day OPK method to start, then maybe increase if I start to get a surge. :shrug: Let the peeing on sticks begin!!!!! 

Hugs and love and kisses to all! Not to mention loads of 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
With so many ladies bringing in the big guns of IUI and IVF in the next few months, there are bound to be lots of BFPs!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## emily405

Welcome, Beryl!

Pebble, full-on ttc experience. Ha! Well, I do like to have lots of new experiences. 

Padbrat, that's a lot of stuff. My head is kind of spinning from it all. Sometimes I think I should add something like aspirin to help with implantation, or progesterone cream since I have only a 12-13 day luteal phase, but I know it's only on the short side of enough and perhaps I should give not throwing everything under the sun at it a chance for a couple of months first. I have young (mid-twenties) enthusiastic donor with a prior pregnancy, 38 isn't ancient, and I have no reason to believe that everything isn't ok despite my sister's fertility issues. I had the whole battery of fertility tests run when I was 35 and my insurance did cover it, and everything looked perfect three years ago. (I've since changed health insurance and it no longer does, so I'm just crossing my fingers that things haven't changed too much. I was planning on starting then, but things don't always work out according to plans and I had to delay things.) I didn't have anything out of the ordinary done, and I'm not even sure what I did have done, but I'd mentioned to my obgyn that I was interested in getting pregnant so she ordered my hormone levels checked and everything looked great. Now my insurance is just so-so, so it just covers a yearly visit to a nurse practitioner. Fortunately it will cover maternity care, but no fertility care so I'm trying to avoid any fertility visits if I can possibly use the DIY method. Damn, what I wouldn't do for my old insurance, but I got laid off a few years ago so I'm just glad to still have a decent income and insurance. Thanks, economy.

Nessaw, I'd recommend the gummies. I saw gummy prenatal ones yesterday. I don't know if they have them in the UK but maybe you can find them online. I learned to swallow pills with M&Ms when I was a kid because I hated the liquid of what you call paracetamol so much. Now I can take the worst-tasting adult liquid medicine if I have to, but learning to swallow pills at six years old got me out of having to take that horrible cherry liquid. Also, I think softgel capsules won't be any easier to swallow than pills. They are sort of a suspension so that they dissolve quickly, but they still need to be swallowed and aren't going to chew. They'll probably get stuck in your teeth if you try.

RdK - I hope you get good news. I am normally pretty regular but a couple of times in my life I've had a strangely long cycle for no apparent reason (like 42 days), and I've never had any chance of pregnancy before this past cycle.


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Monday everybody :flower: I read and caught up last night while on nightshift but just as I was about to start a long reply a blasted emergency case came up and it got really busy. Blast that work, getting in the way of my BNB-ing :growlmad:

Special welcome to Beryl :kiss:

Pebble my cycle mate, hope this is our month :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy40 said:


> Pebble my cycle mate, hope this is our month :dust:

Me, too, Maddy! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy Monday everyone. The snow has hit here over night but haha I'm on leave from work for the next 3 day. Looks like I will need to come up with some indoor activities :haha::winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Pebble i take them with an orange vit c chewable one so it covers the yucky taste! Not much snow here. Just enough for snowballs at afternon play.x


----------



## dashka

Welcome Beryl! :flower::winkwink:

Pebble - ya it does get very expensive that's for sure .... think if I put together how much I've spent in the last 11 years on supplements I could have funded a few IVFs at least! -but oh well ...I had to try it my way first :blush: and now still taking them to improve chances of IVF success.... Sorry AF got you hun :cry: :hugs:damn her....

Maddy - saw the damn witch got you too - sorry hun :hugs::nope: Good luck this month - do you go for baseline scan tomorrow?

Chicken - enjoy your snow! and 3 days off:hugs:

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

hugs and luvs to all :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies. WOW - it was busy on here this weekend!! I love having lots to read from you all on Mondays. 

Pebble - Ugh I'm so sorry for having to travel to the conference!!! At least San Diego is a great town. And you are right - you can enjoy some wine. Hope you have a better week. The whole TTC process is so draining and hard. :hugs::hugs: And so glad to hear that your doggie is better. My surge times would vary the months I used OPKs... but they are so useful. I used them twice a day (around 11am and 5pm) and when I started to see a 2nd line, I'd test more. My surge was sometimes at 1pm, and sometimes at 8pm, even with a pretty regular cycle. But wait... you just said you only spotted? Any chance you'll be testing for something else now??

Purps - sounds like a nice cozy day, staying inside when it's raining!! Oh I miss the rain so much (I live in the desert, and we don't get a lot). :flower:

Butterfly - Great great news that systems are go for IVF!!!! :happydance:

Emily - So sorry for the witch striking. So glad you have such a great relationship with the :spermy: donor. You definitely will be doing him a favor for future relationships. :hugs:And so glad you can enjoy a glass of wine now :hugs:

Mirium - keeping my FX for you!!! :flower:

Chicken - wooohoooo for the FS appt!! It will be here before you know it!! Hope you had fun pouncing on DH :winkwink::haha::hugs:

Hi nessaw - not sure if you saw, but I replied to your Q in my journal about CoQ10 brands. I took Nature Valley and then switched to Costco brand. Both seem fine to me with no side effects. :flower: I started off with 200mg to make sure it didn't upset my tummy (make sure to take it with food as CoQ10 is fat soluble), and then increased to 400mg and then 600mg. The gummy ones look the tastiest though!!! :thumbup:

Kismet - hope you're feeling better and enjoying some time with Mulder and Scully. I used to LOVE that show!!! :hugs:

Rdk - hmmm maybe time to see a dr! Hope you get some answers soon!! :flower:

LadyH -

Spoiler
You're over half way there!! It's going by so fast!!:cloud9:
 
Pad - :happydance::happydance::happydance:on v-day!!!

DrH -

Spoiler
Happy 15 weeks! Must be so fun to see a bump. And glad you have sorted out the wedding date!! Just think that when you get married, you will already have your family... you won't have to wait!!
 
Beryl - welcome!! :flower:

Maddy - hope work calms down a bit and you have a good rest of the day!! :flower:

Samsfan, Lils, Dash, and all the other ladies - hi and hope your week is starting our well. :flower:

AFM -

Spoiler
tested this morning with a FRER and got a BFP. I've had some symptoms that were pretty similar to last time, so it isn't too much of a surprise. I've also gotten some nausea which is new this time around. I guess that's good?? I am happy, but more worried. I don't think I'll allow myself to get excited until I hear a heartbeat. I miscarried last time at 6 full weeks.... I am going to cut my CoQ10 to 300mg for a week or so. I'll keep taking the Wobenzym N for a couple weeks too. My eyes were really bloodshot last week and I had to take lots of prednisolone eye drops... so I got pretty worried that I was PG and my body was going on a killing spree. I guess we'll see. It was very windy here last week, so I'm just hoping it was allergies causing the eye issue and not some immune system response to the PG. They've gotten better now, thankfully. I really hope I can carry this one to term.


----------



## nessaw

Moon  have written in ur journal. Will follow ur idea of starting with 200 and going up. Hopefully it will work just as well with me!x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Dwrgi

moondust7 said:


> AFM -
> 
> Spoiler
> tested this morning with a FRER and got a BFP. I've had some symptoms that were pretty similar to last time, so it isn't too much of a surprise. I've also gotten some nausea which is new this time around. I guess that's good?? I am happy, but more worried. I don't think I'll allow myself to get excited until I hear a heartbeat. I miscarried last time at 6 full weeks.... I am going to cut my CoQ10 to 300mg for a week or so. I'll keep taking the Wobenzym N for a couple weeks too. My eyes were really bloodshot last week and I had to take lots of prednisolone eye drops... so I got pretty worried that I was PG and my body was going on a killing spree. I guess we'll see. It was very windy here last week, so I'm just hoping it was allergies causing the eye issue and not some immune system response to the PG. They've gotten better now, thankfully. I really hope I can carry this one to term.



Spoiler
OMG! This is wonderful news. I'm so happy for you! Praying that this is a sticky bean! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Moon -

Spoiler
:yipee: Congrats on your :bfp:! :happydance: That's awesome! I totally understand about waiting for hb. Then waiting for next scan...then next. Its nerve-wracking but really, the chances of you being in the unlucky RMC category like me are only 1%, so no need to be super-worried. Cautiously optimistic then? :flower: Are we getting betas???


----------



## dashka

Moon -

Spoiler
yay girl!!! :happydance::happydance:fantastic news!! I am praying this is a sticky one for you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Purps  thanks that makes me feel better (about asthma meds). I think Im going ot take for 1 week & then just use the rescue inhaler if it gets bad. My case is mild enough, I believe (but its really weird to have to catch your breath just walking to the kitchen!? Its like 20 ft & no stairs). Hope you & the lil fam are doing well :flower:

Kismet  yeah I just got yelled at by asthma/allergy Dr as my epipen was expired  last Feb :haha:. Oops. Thanks for the reminder to carry 2 as I only carry 1 as its already a PITA. They are very scary & to think each succeeding one is worse than the last is a very frightening thought. What could be worse than having your dad about to perform a tracheotomy with a ballpoint pen! :wacko: :nope: Poor dad. Thanks for the steam info, Im thinking about getting those personal steam-breathing things for both asthma & sinus. Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell & its CD1 :growlmad:. When is next FS monitoring/appt then? LOVE X-Files  on Season 6 right now, but watching the in-betweener movie first :winkwink::thumbup: (many fellow scifi fans here)

Moon  (this I wrote before seeing your news) :hugs: How dare you take off that much time! :growlmad: :haha: I was wondering about you but remembered something about coming back in Jan., so held off on the PM. Hope you enjoyed the hols & time off  even the super-secret BD sessions shhh:) :haha: Thats very fascinating with the Wobezyme stuff. Ill have to look into that later on myself  thanks! Never had even heard of it for TTC or backs so sounds like a real find! Hoping this 2WW ends quickly & happily  welcome back! :dust: (& it did! :winkwink:)

Chicken  yay to appt in 5 wks & good :spermy:! Hey you two have to do what you are both comfortable with. TTC can take a lot out of a relationship  especially if you are not quite on the same page, so Im glad you are talking & making plans together. :flower: Now, time to get on it! Pun intended! :sex: :dust:

Dwrgi  that is a serious silver lining pointing out getting asthma due to pregs vs the big MP! :haha: You are completely right there, lady as getting asthma due to MP would suck 20x worse! How are you doing lovely? Shit. Just saw your chart. :nope: I must prescribe lots & lots of chocolate & :beer: (cider) & sending huge :hugs: & :kiss: across the pond.

Spoiler
Aw, thanks hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: The 37-wk guy is Perinatologist, while OBGYN gets you to 40 or whatever it ends up being. :thumbup: Dont worry, Ive never gotten that far & am total dufus when it comes to such things, myself!
 Big CWTCHES & will get to the journal soon 

LadyH - :haha: thats a good one!!!! :hugs: lovely!

Dashka  :hugs::hugs::hugs: Things will get better for you, but I put more in your journal about this. Hoping the asthma wont be too bad also. Thanks for deodorant info, Ill let you know what I find thats good (Florida-tested & all :thumbup::haha:). I do hope things calm down for you soon hun. And booooo on stupid :witch: - hate her :growlmad::grr::trouble:!!! Lots of choco-almonds for you. Big :hugs:

Pad -

Spoiler
Happy V.D. at 24 weeks :yipee::wohoo: Thats an awesome hurdle to surpass, hun! Thanks for pulling for me too  means a lot! :flower:

Ness  oh no, you too? :witch: Im going to have to get out the baseball bat pretty soon here as she is wreaking way too much havoc :growlmad::trouble:. Pleas ehave lots of :wine: & treat yourself nicely. LOL on the bf comment! Hey as long as he knows where to stick it & you tell him when, thats all he needs to know! :haha:. Good luck w/that one! (what are guys from Yorkshire usually like? :blush:). I took 600mg/day & was advised by various Drs here that its the optimal amt. No side effects for me.


Pebble - I use the same prog. cream (for good luck) :thumbup:. Oh #@#$&@$^& on the :witch: arriving! :grr::trouble: Shes a serious bwitch! Please have lots of :wine: and is there such a thing as vegan chocolate? :winkwink: Oh BOOO on the conference, can you have :wine: for breakfast? That sucks, you poor thing getting bombarded like that :hugs:. Thanks also for the deod info & website. Glad pup is better! I also tested 2-3x/day w/digi as my surge came all diff times & I sometimes missed it as my window may only be 2-4 hrs.

Emily  lots of :wine: for you too! Yeah, it is tough to bond with those who get pregs right away. We are happy for them, congratulate them & they leave  thats the extent usually. But I can imagine the under 35 threads are way worse w/that! :nope: Honestly, what you are doing helped all of us get through TTC  wed add something new/diff each month so that the next cycle would be even healthier & thats how I ended up on 32 supplements! :rofl: (it was actually a total of 32 pills a day  some supps were 3 pills each) :haha:. Feel better soon :flow:. 

BF  I posted more in your journal but Im just so excited for you! :yipee: Its all going to work out great, hun. :hugs::flower:

Mirium  good luck tomorrow!!! :flower:

Rdk  perhaps see a Dr if nothing in a few more days? Mine was 28-days for a while but then just switched to 5 weeks just like that. You never know but a HPT should have shown up by now unless you Od way later than you usually do.

DrH  GDay mate!

Spoiler
Happy 15 weeks!!! :happydance: So, what did the big boss say about your lil health problem? :haha: And whens the wedding now lovely lady? Wish I could see a bump pic  are you FB friends w/Purps? 

Thanks for the well wishes  the high risk OB/Perinatologist was the 8-wk guy  going to see him every 2 wks & he took over prescribing all of my meds (as my others were at the end of their 6 month trial period from various Drs) & I loved him. Hes really nice & knowledgeable & will see him for scan every 2 weeks. :thumbup: Whens your next one?

Beryl  welcome :flower: As far as when to start on this thread, youve taken the first step :haha:. You dont have to read back if you dont want to  its up to you. I ended up getting cheaper CBE digi prices on Amazon so may or may not be true for you (& theyd just deliver them monthly  no thinking on my part!). LOVE Bc  used to snowboard Whistler & heliboard Pemberton every year! (til my 6 back surgeries in 2010  due to such snowboarding! :wacko:) Beautiful though.

Pebble  btw, whats the P stand for in UTP? :rofl: Do we have a new version now? :haha:

Maddy  onto IUI first right? Yay!

Enjoy the snow UK ladies! :cold::xmas8::xmas7:

Big LUVS & HUGS to all! :hugs::kiss: Im off to call the MIL & BITCH HER OUT like never before in my entire life!!! :growlmad: I'm so pissed I don;t even want to say it here bc I will use too many explicatives! Wish me luck!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Yeah, except that both of my serious allergies were anaphylactic/ER ones! :wacko: Other than these sneezy, crappy tree/dust/whatever allergies, that is. 

AFY - 

Spoiler
Usually an evap if too much time has passed, but that was a pretty dark line for an evap & had color to it??? Do a Clear Blue Digi test tomorrow - says Preg or Not Preg! I pray its not a chem with that serious AF you have - did you test pre AF at all or this is the first time? Will hope for you :flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Moon

Spoiler
OMG, that's fantastic! Congrats! :happydance:

Twiggers, welcome! You've probably heard this, but coming off BC some ladies will have very odd cycles for a while. Then again, some get pregnant their first cycle. Good luck and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Maddy40

Moon

Spoiler
Yay! So happy for you. What a great late-new years early-Valentines present. Sending sticky thoughts.

Kismet

Spoiler
Oooh, hope this is it hun. :kiss:

Twiggers welcome :)

AFM, CD2 today and back on meds for 2nd IUI cycle. IVF consult next month if this one doesn't work....


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome to the newbies! I hope you get a lot of support from this thread! Lots of knowledgable women, all with their own internal database of information! Good luck!

Lils-why are you going to ball MIL out???? Tell, tell, tell!!! Big :hugs::hugs: to you lovely lady! AND MAKE SURE YOU GET THAT SECOND PEN!!!!!! :nope::nope::winkwink::winkwink:

Padster-way to go!!! Am very pleased for you! :hugs::hugs:

Ness-grr, evil hag. Lots of chocs, and wine and pampering for you!!

I am being really thich here, but Lils, how do you know that your surge was so short? Is it cos you went through a time of POAS every hour to watch the second line get darker, and then lighter??? :nope::haha: Do you have to BD immediately that you get the surge?? It's my understanding that the egg will hang around for twelve hours tops, so you need to catch this window. Please educate as I'm going a bit :wacko: thinking about it! 

Love to all, Axxxxx:hugs::hugs:

P.S. No snow in S Wales. :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## RdKMommy

Spoiler
Hi all, just a quick very exciting update...got my super clear :bfp: this morning!!! Super excited and soooooo relieved! Thanx for all the support and input. Will keep you updated as soon as I've been to the drs. Only next Monday. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Rdk -

Spoiler
That's great - Congrats on BFP! :flower:

Kismet - Oh no, those internet cheapies are ruthless! :growlmad: Lots of :hugs: for you.

Maddy - good luck w/meds.

Twig - :hi: & welcome! No worries, you are only 35 so thats on the young end of our spectrum! To me it means, "if you want one, get off your a$$ & start trying now just in case". That's all. But it does feel good to get all the right parts poked & prodded & have them take buckets of blood from you just to see what you are dealing with. Having more knowledge never hurt anyone's chances at TTC, so I say go for it in a couple of months. Good plan you have.

Dwrgi - Ah, the OPK. When I got to about CD18 or so, I would POAS 3x/day or so. So, a few times I would go at 11am, nadda (I have smiley face ones), then at 2pm - smiley! Then at 4pm - nadda again. And sometimes I would just experiment & do more later/the next day, etc just to see if it would show up again. I figured out I usually have like a 4hr window - but thats just to catch the smiley face/LH surge so I know "its coming" & to ramp up the :sex: sessions. Ovulating was another story as sometimes it was a full 48 hrs after. Sometimes was very next day, so it varied. I hope I cleared up the confusion! :wacko::winkwink: 

Ok, so the MIL... Major, major "Enter At Your Own Risk" sign here...


Spoiler
AAAHHHHHHHHH, I am going to effing rip her head off!!! I am so ANGRY I am nearing the point of utter rage! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: After all of this RMC & LTTC & the heartache we have been through, I allowed DH to tell her as long as she kept it quiet as part of our inner circle type of thing (as she knows about the past ones & if I do mc, we would tell her so may as well include her on the good news too - not just the bad). More prayers are always good in my book, too. So, after he said not to say anything, I have ALWAYS told her not to say anything AND reminded her of that secret this pregnancy what does she do? *She effing went & told DH's aunt!?!?* And today we get to find out if she told his effing SISTER too! Are you fecking KIDDING ME? Not ONLY did she violate our trust (for life - she will NEVER be told anything ever again!) but even worse - *she ROBBED us of the only good news we (potentially) may EVER be able to share in our entire lives!!! * :cry::cry::cry: OMG the sheer & utter anger I can't even put into words or I may get kicked out of BNB - this is a once-in-a-lifetime thing for DH & I - *if it even happens mind you* - and she took that from us FOREVER so that SHE could have all the glory in telling people - ARE YOU EFFING KIDDING ME, IS THERE NO FUCKING END TO YOUR SELFISHNESS!!!??? And after everything I have been through???!!!! :grr::grr::grr: :trouble::trouble::trouble: 

DH is so PISSED! I don't have to tell you how utterly LIVID I am! @#%$^%&^* And if she told his sister, she's getting another phone call today & it will be 20x worse than what I handed her yesterday, God help her soul if she did! She said "oh that just slipped out, it wasn't done maliciously, I was just so happy.." I don't give a flying f*ck, you ruined EVERYTHING for us because as usual you were thinking of YOURSELF! And now that the cats out of the fecking bag I feel more pressure than ever with this pregnany. OH - and she had the nerve to say "don't be mad, don't stress out, you aren't supposed to be stressing out! NO F*CKING SH*T SHERLOCK you have your SELF to thank for that!!! I wanted to reach through the fecking phone & rip her head off after that genius fecking comment! And of course the aunt was like "but why didn't you tell me" "am I not close enough to you not to tell me" & now we get to deal with that SHIT, too. :devil::devil::devil::finger::finger::finger::evil::evil::evil::ban::ban::ban::gun::hissy::hissy::hissy::sadangel::sadangel::sadangel::brat::brat::brat::sad2::sad2::sad2::cry::cry::cry: :gun::gun::gun:

Sorry for all the curse words, I kept going back & retyping but my hands wouldn't allow it on some. And you guys know me - Reiki master, zen girl, meditation, peace & love to all, but I can blow when its something really bad & this to me is a very, VERY serious, life-altering, relationship altering, violation of my & DH's trust & she can go take a hike if she thinks we are going to be buddy-buddy after this BS! :gun:

Dwrgi, aren't you glad you asked? :haha: It would have been 10x worse if I had typed it out yesterday.... :blush:


----------



## BabyBean14

Lils: 


Spoiler
Oh my goodness! :hugs: I'm sorry mil betrayed your trust like that! What a load of extra stress and anger you totally don't need!! Ugh!!! I have no advice, only hugs of support. :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Rdk -
> 
> Spoiler
> That's great - Congrats on BFP! :flower:
> 
> Kismet - Oh no, those internet cheapies are ruthless! :growlmad: Lots of :hugs: for you.
> 
> Maddy - good luck w/meds.
> 
> Twig - :hi: & welcome! No worries, you are only 35 so thats on the young end of our spectrum! To me it means, "if you want one, get off your a$$ & start trying now just in case". That's all. But it does feel good to get all the right parts poked & prodded & have them take buckets of blood from you just to see what you are dealing with. Having more knowledge never hurt anyone's chances at TTC, so I say go for it in a couple of months. Good plan you have.
> 
> Dwrgi - Ah, the OPK. When I got to about CD18 or so, I would POAS 3x/day or so. So, a few times I would go at 11am, nadda (I have smiley face ones), then at 2pm - smiley! Then at 4pm - nadda again. And sometimes I would just experiment & do more later/the next day, etc just to see if it would show up again. I figured out I usually have like a 4hr window - but thats just to catch the smiley face/LH surge so I know "its coming" & to ramp up the :sex: sessions. Ovulating was another story as sometimes it was a full 48 hrs after. Sometimes was very next day, so it varied. I hope I cleared up the confusion! :wacko::winkwink:
> 
> Ok, so the MIL... Major, major "Enter At Your Own Risk" sign here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> AAAHHHHHHHHH, I am going to effing rip her head off!!! I am so ANGRY I am nearing the point of utter rage! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: After all of this RMC & LTTC & the heartache we have been through, I allowed DH to tell her as long as she kept it quiet as part of our inner circle type of thing (as she knows about the past ones & if I do mc, we would tell her so may as well include her on the good news too - not just the bad). More prayers are always good in my book, too. So, after he said not to say anything, I have ALWAYS told her not to say anything AND reminded her of that secret this pregnancy what does she do? *She effing went & told DH's aunt!?!?* And today we get to find out if she told his effing SISTER too! Are you fecking KIDDING ME? Not ONLY did she violate our trust (for life - she will NEVER be told anything ever again!) but even worse - *she ROBBED us of the only good news we (potentially) may EVER be able to share in our entire lives!!! * :cry::cry::cry: OMG the sheer & utter anger I can't even put into words or I may get kicked out of BNB - this is a once-in-a-lifetime thing for DH & I - *if it even happens mind you* - and she took that from us FOREVER so that SHE could have all the glory in telling people - ARE YOU EFFING KIDDING ME, IS THERE NO FUCKING END TO YOUR SELFISHNESS!!!??? And after everything I have been through???!!!! :grr::grr::grr: :trouble::trouble::trouble:
> 
> DH is so PISSED! I don't have to tell you how utterly LIVID I am! @#%$^%&^* And if she told his sister, she's getting another phone call today & it will be 20x worse than what I handed her yesterday, God help her soul if she did! She said "oh that just slipped out, it wasn't done maliciously, I was just so happy.." I don't give a flying f*ck, you ruined EVERYTHING for us because as usual you were thinking of YOURSELF! And now that the cats out of the fecking bag I feel more pressure than ever with this pregnany. OH - and she had the nerve to say "don't be mad, don't stress out, you aren't supposed to be stressing out! NO F*CKING SH*T SHERLOCK you have your SELF to thank for that!!! I wanted to reach through the fecking phone & rip her head off after that genius fecking comment! And of course the aunt was like "but why didn't you tell me" "am I not close enough to you not to tell me" & now we get to deal with that SHIT, too. :devil::devil::devil::finger::finger::finger::evil::evil::evil::ban::ban::ban::gun::hissy::hissy::hissy::sadangel::sadangel::sadangel::brat::brat::brat::sad2::sad2::sad2::cry::cry::cry: :gun::gun::gun:
> 
> Sorry for all the curse words, I kept going back & retyping but my hands wouldn't allow it on some. And you guys know me - Reiki master, zen girl, meditation, peace & love to all, but I can blow when its something really bad & this to me is a very, VERY serious, life-altering, relationship altering, violation of my & DH's trust & she can go take a hike if she thinks we are going to be buddy-buddy after this BS! :gun:
> 
> Dwrgi, aren't you glad you asked? :haha: It would have been 10x worse if I had typed it out yesterday.... :blush:

Response in my journal!!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

OMFG, Lils, that's terrible!!!!!!!!!! :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr: So sorry that what should be a joyous time for you was tarnished by such childish and selfish behavior. I hope you can shake it (and her) off quickly so you can go back to being happy happy happy!

My mother lost her inside information privileges by telling a whole bunch of people about my miscarriage against my wishes. One of the people she told allllllllllllllllllllllllllllmost outed me on FB for it, but one would have had to of been quite perspicacious to understand her comment. Then I deleted it. I don't understand what makes people think they can talk about what is happening in someone else's uterus like that. Seriously, I WOULD NEVER. I honestly don't get how people can be can be that dumb. 

Kismet, I missed your post yesterday, so I only saw your bad news today. So sorry! :hugs: :hugs: Ain't nothing like dashed hopes.

I leave for my conference first thing tomorrow, so I doubt I'll be on BnB much in the next few days. Not sure what my internet access will be like. 

:hugs: to you all!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet, I have written in your journal xxx

Lils, OMFG what on earth was she thinking. I think you have the total right to not tell her anything from now on. But you now need to pit it to one side you need to think about you and your little one. XXX stay safe XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Moon and Rdk, I'm so happy for you both congratulations. 


There is lots of good news on here again at the moment xxxx

Welcome twitters, I hope your stay here is short and sweet. X


----------



## BabyBean14

v


----------



## nessaw

Rdk 

lils I don't blame you for going crazy. I often think if am lucky enough to get pg again we won't tell anyone til gone 20 wks scan.

Kismet am so sorry hun. I wish I had words to help you feel better. Big hugs and take care of yourself.xxx

anybody know how to do a spoiler when in mobile view on a phone? I can do it on normal comp!doofus.

Afm. Big day tom-appt with fertility clinic and think I get to poas for cbfm too! Fun fun fun!!

Welcome twiggers. Hope u get back to normal cycle quickly. Good luck.

Vx


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet said:


> Totally selfish, negative post. Don't read if you're not in the mood:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm sitting here crying, just wanting to give up on TTC. :cry: :sad2: That evil evap feels like the last straw. :nope: I'm 39 with probable PCOS and endo (which will likely be confirmed if I ever get the nerve to go for my results). Who the hell am I kidding? To prep for TTC, I had to get off my benzodiazepine drug. Even when you're in a good place psychologically, which I was, it is months of absolute hell! The worst is over now, but I feel like it's aged me by 20 years. I look terrible. I feel terrible. My mind is shot, I'm exhausted all the time, I feel like I can't work, and there's nothing I can do to fix it. :sad2: To get through the acute phase, I would tell myself it's for baby, but now it looks like baby won't come. It's not fair. It feels so unfair! I know I sound like I'm being dramatic, but I've been through so much, I just want to stop. I want someone to hold me and make this insanity stop. Now. :sad1:

Kismet

Spoiler
HUGE :hugs: to you! I think I've been feeling about the same way. A bunch of people who got pregnant after my m/c and miscarried after my m/c recently just got pregnant again. And I'm still sitting here waiting waiting waiting. Sometimes I have to dig pretty deep to remind myself that I really am happy for them. And I AM. I'm just ready to feel happy again myself, and there's no sign of that yet. 

I don't remember your full back story, so I don't know how similar what I've been through is what you've been through. I didn't know about the benzos--believe me you did the right thing there! I have little doubt that was terribly difficult! Benzos are notorious that way. 

I don't know if a kick in the pants will be helpful to you, but I really think you should go to the doctor's. It's quite possible that something is wrong such that you will never get pregnant on your own. I don't know that, but wouldn't it be good to find out? You could potentially save yourself months of frustration if you can be proactive about any problems. On the other hand, you may find out that nothing is wrong and save yourself a lot of worry. I know it's scary, but I don't think you'll do yourself any favors by just waiting.

Edit: Sorry if this isn't what you needed to hear right now. I've just seen other BnB women postpone doctor's visits for months, only to find out that they weren't ovulating or similar and that all their anticipation and heartbreak was for naught. I mean what I wrote here to be helpful and supportive, and I apologize if it doesn't seem that way. :hugs: 

Anyway, we're all here with you in this journey, all we (well, most of us) totally understand how you feel! I'm sorry this hasn't happened for you, but I hope 2013 is your year!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

nessaw said:


> Rdk
> 
> lils I don't blame you for going crazy. I often think if am lucky enough to get pg again we won't tell anyone til gone 20 wks scan.
> 
> Kismet am so sorry hun. I wish I had words to help you feel better. Big hugs and take care of yourself.xxx
> 
> anybody know how to do a spoiler when in mobile view on a phone? I can do it on normal comp!doofus.
> 
> Afm. Big day tom-appt with fertility clinic and think I get to poas for cbfm too! Fun fun fun!!
> 
> Welcome twiggers. Hope u get back to normal cycle quickly. Good luck.
> 
> Vx

Good luck, Ness! In the meantime, spoilers are easy. Just write the word spoiler in brackets to begin, then write spoiler in brackets with a forward slash. Just like this, but without the spaces:
[ spoiler ]
[ /spoiler ]


----------



## nessaw

Pbl

Spoiler
testing testing


----------



## nessaw

Pbl thanks!

Spoiler
I know what you mean. I am pleased for people and it gives me hope. I was so hoping to be utd straight away or first cycle. Had the sad realisation the other day that even if I do get pg again I won't be able to enjoy it the way I did before. Fingers crossed for us all.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet honey, my heart is breaking for you right now. But please believe we have all been where you are right now. You know I had a bad time with all the scadicats getting their BFPs but you do pick yourself up and slowly you do start again. I'm so sorry if we all increased your excitement but I honestly believe it was a bfp. I also think you should go get your results, take DH, take a friend, do whatever it takes to help you get through it, but knowledge is power. If you don't know what is wrong then you can't fix it. 
Big hugs honey xxx


----------



## onmymind17

Kismet said:


> Totally selfish, negative post. Don't read if you're not in the mood:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm sitting here crying, just wanting to give up on TTC. :cry: :sad2: That evil evap feels like the last straw. :nope: I'm 39 with probable PCOS and endo (which will likely be confirmed if I ever get the nerve to go for my results). Who the hell am I kidding? To prep for TTC, I had to get off my benzodiazepine drug. Even when you're in a good place psychologically, which I was, it is months of absolute hell! The worst is over now, but I feel like it's aged me by 20 years. I look terrible. I feel terrible. My mind is shot, I'm exhausted all the time, I feel like I can't work, and there's nothing I can do to fix it. :sad2: To get through the acute phase, I would tell myself it's for baby, but now it looks like baby won't come. It's not fair. It feels so unfair! I know I sound like I'm being dramatic, but I've been through so much, I just want to stop. I want someone to hold me and make this insanity stop. Now. :sad1:

OK honey first of all breathe, take a nice deep breath in and out. I want to say that you getting on the drug, is amazing, you should be very proud of yourself, and while i understand you were using getting pg to help get off of them you need to cut yourself some slack. You have been through a lot lately. I would go to the doctor, this way you know for sure what is going on, trust me you will feel so much better knowing that everything is either ok, or that something is wrong and they can fix it. You also need to remember that you matter, i know i know your thinking all you want is a baby, i know i was there once for many years, but you do matter, so you have to take care of you before you can think about doing anything else. Also, just an FYI for me the FMU NEVER worked with the First Response tests, FMU sucked for me, i was always better off with taking the test in the evening. It could be that the test just did not pick it up. If i could i would come over there and hold you and tell you that it will all be ok, but i will have to settle for sending you these :hugs:. Take a few days, relax, and i bet you will feel better, dont forget the hormones are a bitch, and right now is not the time to make any major decisions. Ugh i so wish i could make everybodys dream come true, it makes me so sad to see all of you beautiful ladies struggle with this.


----------



## onmymind17

Lils :hugs: man MIL is so lucky she was not close enough for you to touch, i think i would have re arranged her face.

OK ladies i have a really dumb question, but why do you guys put EVERYTHING in spoilers? LOL i know i am probably being dumb here, but i just dont see why you have everything in them, i mean i get the whole pg talk, but i see ladies putting stuff in spoilers about IUI's and IVF's lol. I know you ladies, and your support is amazing. Just thought it was weird, and honestly i have been a bit afraid to reply to things not knowing if i needed it covered up or not lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL OMM I guess it is difficult for people to know if they should put stuff in spoilers or not sometimes :shrug: - but yes, I think there was some stuff that probably didn't need to be but I guess better safe than sorry :shrug: I think really only BFP announcements and congrats should be in a

Spoiler
spoiler :haha:
 but if someone feels like they want to then ok :thumbup:

and on that note...

moondust

Spoiler
massive congrats hon and lots of sticky :dust: :happydance:

RdK 

Spoiler
congrats to you too :flower:

Kismet, what the other ladies have said makes sense. I was also convinced that was a bfp - I've never seen a pink line like that that was not :nope: so I totally understand where you are coming from, that would have devastated anyone :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dashka

Kismet  so sorry hun.:hugs::hugs: I wrote more in your journal

Lils  MIL!!:grr::grr::grr::grr::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble: I can't believe that !! You have every right to be so upset!! I hope DH will take over now though and let him do the nasty work so that you can try to distance yourself from it and breathe, breathe, breathe..... take care of you and your LO!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
Ouch and I didnt know you had such severe allergies :nope: Yes make sure you get that 2nd epipen for sure!!:thumbup:

Twiggers  welcome!:flower: you'll get tons of support on here - it has saved me many times! Good luck!

Maddy  yay bring on the IUI meds!:thumbup: Hope this is the one hun and you dont have to get to IVF:hugs:

RDK 

Spoiler
congrats :thumbup: that is great news :flower: Happy and healthy 9 months

Pebble  good luck at the conference :thumbup: I'm sorry about all the friends getting lucky lately - we all know what that's like - it's SUCKS.. :nope:Hope you don't work too hard hun :hugs:

OMM  you are so sweet  love reading your posts and giving us all strength:hugs::thumbup:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed ! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Kismet said:


> Thank you so much for the support. It means a lot! :hugs: I know I need to get my results, but it's hard. I don't like my FS, I find the office bloody intimidating and I have to go during cycle monitoring when it will be super busy. Also, because I can't freaking sleep anymore, I find mornings extra hard, which makes getting up, out into rush hour transit and down to a clinic I don't want to go to VERY challenging! I'm not working right now, so I'm out of practice with the rush hour commuting thing. :wacko: I want to go tomorrow and get this over with. At least then I'll have a better idea of where to focus my fretting energy. :haha: I'll see how I feel in the morning. If I'm too tired or feeling vulnerable, I won't go. Ugh!
> 
> I really just want to give up on the whole thing but I know if I do that I'll feel even worse in a few years. :cry:
> 
> DH came home and apologized for his lack of reaction this morning. When I told him the test was negative he said "oh, so yesterday was a false positive" and rolled over and went back to sleep! :dohh: :growlmad: Recognizing this was not so awesome helped me feel a smidge better.
> 
> Anyway, I could ramble on about TTC endlessly but I won't. I hate it. If I ever get a real BFP that sticks, I'll kiss the sweet ground!

Kismet - I bet DH's reaction has made it 10X worse :hugs:- it is awful when you get a reaction that you weren't expecting.... I know we are going to the same clinic - and I felt the same way as you when I first started as I need to get up at 4:30am to get downtown that early... it's also hard because you don't know what to do /expect at first -but once you go a couple of times you'll get in the swing and it won't be as bad.... The most stressful part for me was having to think of excuses to be late for work as my doc didn't show up til much after the bloods/u/s so I had to wait around for him.. but since you don't have to worry about getting to work on time -I would say take advantage of this time -it is so much easier to do when you don't have to get somewhere right after.

GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet said:


> Thank you so much for the support. It means a lot! :hugs: I know I need to get my results, but it's hard. I don't like my FS, I find the office bloody intimidating and I have to go during cycle monitoring when it will be super busy. Also, because I can't freaking sleep anymore, I find mornings extra hard, which makes getting up, out into rush hour transit and down to a clinic I don't want to go to VERY challenging! I'm not working right now, so I'm out of practice with the rush hour commuting thing. :wacko: I want to go tomorrow and get this over with. At least then I'll have a better idea of where to focus my fretting energy. :haha: I'll see how I feel in the morning. If I'm too tired or feeling vulnerable, I won't go. Ugh!
> 
> I really just want to give up on the whole thing but I know if I do that I'll feel even worse in a few years. :cry:
> 
> DH came home and apologized for his lack of reaction this morning. When I told him the test was negative he said "oh, so yesterday was a false positive" and rolled over and went back to sleep! :dohh: :growlmad: Recognizing this was not so awesome helped me feel a smidge better.
> 
> Anyway, I could ramble on about TTC endlessly but I won't. I hate it. If I ever get a real BFP that sticks, I'll kiss the sweet ground!


Glad you're feeling a bit better. But hold the phones--did OH apologize for being insensitive with no prompting???!!!! :saywhat: WHAT A GUY!!!! :awww:

Sorry your FS isn't much good! :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Maddy40

Lils... oohh your MIL needs a good slap :growlmad: But DH can have a :kiss: for realising what he did wrong, without - it seems - too much prompting :winkwink: Don't let her into your headspace, her actions will start to control you. Your mind should be a MIL-free zone! Oh Lils I'm so JEALOUS you know (not of the MIL situation tho'). Pretty soon you will have a billion wonderful 'firsts' to look forward to and you won't have to share ANY of them. Except with all of us, of course :hugs:

RDK...yay for you....what comes next?

Dash... :hi: 

Pebble...have a good conference!

Dr H... where are you? Out there enjoying the beautiful summer weather? It's 37 degrees here today (99F for non-Aussies). 

OMM... I probably over-use spoilers but I don't want to upset anyone so I try to be super-sensitive...

Kismet... grr for evaps and :hugs:

AFM I'm on holidays for the next week. Totally ruined of course by regular blood tests and scans leading up to IUI. But on Monday we will go away (after my scan!) for two days in sunny Sydney. I got a fantastic room deal for us and daughter, including breakfast and parking for 50% off so I feel pretty good. Holidays always feel better to me when I think I saved money. :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Omm sometimes I spoiler things about my mnc as I don't want to upset people who have been thro it or scare people that haven't. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> AFM I'm on holidays for the next week. Totally ruined of course by regular blood tests and scans leading up to IUI. But on Monday we will go away (after my scan!) for two days in sunny Sydney. I got a fantastic room deal for us and daughter, including breakfast and parking for 50% off so I feel pretty good. Holidays always feel better to me when I think I saved money. :haha:

Have a great time in Sydney! Say hi to my brother for me. He has a pink surfboard and surfs in Bondi where he lives!! (I'm sure you'll bump into him, as Sydney is soooooooo small and quiet!!! :haha::winkwink::winkwink:).

Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Hi lovely ladies,

I know I have been MIA and not posted for a long time. I stopped by a couple times to see how everyone is doing. I really tried to keep my mind off TTC lately especially with the IVF coming up. I just know that as soon as I start that it will take over my life and I'm not looking forward to that. It's sneaking up on me and I'm starting to freak out. I was excited last year to start IVF but now that it's coming up I'm actually kind of terrified - not of the procedures but of the outcome. What if it doesn't work? 
My first appointment to start with the IVF procedure is tomorrow. When I called to make the appointment I found out that my RE passed away last week :cry: :saywhat: That was a huge shock. He was only 55 years old and was still working last November. Now here I am, starting IVF and have no new RE. My nurse told me not to worry, I can still start and they will have a different RE overseeing my procedure but I just feel a little lost. But I hope that I can meet with a new RE while still on birth control. We'll see... 

I'm sorry for making my first post in a long time all about me. I just don't know who else to talk to. 

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## purplelou

Lils -omg your MIl!! I am so sorry chick! What is wrong with these women?? Do they not remember being like us and have some idea?!?! Massive hugs xxxxx

Kismet oh Hun -I am so sorry! That's so cruel. Huge :hugs: xxx


----------



## purplelou

owl35 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> I know I have been MIA and not posted for a long time. I stopped by a couple times to see how everyone is doing. I really tried to keep my mind off TTC lately especially with the IVF coming up. I just know that as soon as I start that it will take over my life and I'm not looking forward to that. It's sneaking up on me and I'm starting to freak out. I was excited last year to start IVF but now that it's coming up I'm actually kind of terrified - not of the procedures but of the outcome. What if it doesn't work?
> My first appointment to start with the IVF procedure is tomorrow. When I called to make the appointment I found out that my RE passed away last week :cry: :saywhat: That was a huge shock. He was only 55 years old and was still working last November. Now here I am, starting IVF and have no new RE. My nurse told me not to worry, I can still start and they will have a different RE overseeing my procedure but I just feel a little lost. But I hope that I can meet with a new RE while still on birth control. We'll see...
> 
> I'm sorry for making my first post in a long time all about me. I just don't know who else to talk to.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: :flower:

Oh owl...what an awful shock for you! And your poor fs! 55 is no age! 
You are entitled to make posts all about you Hun! That's the point of the forum! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

Kismet -I just read your other post, if I were there with you, I'd give you the biggest hug you ever had! 
Now everyone has given you good advice, so if I can just add one thing?
Go back to your doctor...there are meds you can take safely whilst ttc and pregnant. A lady who used to be on here was a huge advocate of taking (safety) what you need to in order to survive. It's madness to come right off something and then increase the pressure on yourself by ttc and feel bad that you are feeling terrible.
Please speak to your doc, and if he is not helpful...find one who is

Massive hugs darling xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Maddy - have a great holiday!!

Dwrgi -how weird would it be if maddy actually met your brother?? :shock:

Omm you are the sweetest!! Thank you for being you and offering such kindness xxxxx


----------



## purplelou

Ness how was the appointment today?? And did you poas for the cbfm??


----------



## nessaw

Hey owl. Welcome back. Sorry about ur re. Hope u like the new one. Good luck with starting the ivf.

Afm been to fert clinic today. Feeling v positive. The consultant wants to be aggressive. She said theres no point waiting to see if I get pg again naturally as that cd be wasting time-she asked how young I was not how old!! 

So she's putting me on clomid starting next cycle. 100 mg a day for 3 months. If that doesn't work she's referring me straight to ivf. Wasn't expecting the ivf bit yet but its gd to have a plan. Am on cd6 today so have to wait til next cycle. She thinks boyf sa is dodgy and is going to send him for another. Plus I have to go for cd21 tests to check the clomid is working. She als said when we get pg it will be early scans and prog supps all the way!

Think thats everything!!

I got to poas for the cbfm this morning-it was v exciting!!

And the consultant liked the charts I typed up for her in a v teacher fashion.!

I am very sad!!!!

Happy hump day.vx


----------



## nessaw

Thank u purp for remembering.

Maddy have a great holiday despite the medical bits.


----------



## nessaw

Oh the cbfm said low which I presumed is to be expected.

The consultant called coq10 and dhea a myth! But also said take it if u have already got it! Randoms x


----------



## nessaw

And I'll stop hogging the thread now!


----------



## LilSluz

Pebble &#8211; UGH, that&#8217;s horrible!!! Seriously?! What, when parents get older do they truly have nothing better to do than the completely betray their children?? There are friends, hobbies, there is ALWAYS :wine: available, traveling, wtf? :nope: I&#8217;m so sorry that&#8217;s really sh*tty. :grr::grr::grr: Also, :hugs: don&#8217;t feel bad about not being pregnant yet &#8211; it naturally can take us up to a year & I think you&#8217;ve only had 2 cycles(?) since your mc right? Those friends must have gotten pregs rt away. What&#8217;s important is not getting pregnant but getting pregnant with the right one &#8211; that sticky rainbow, forever baby. But I know its still disheartening to witness others moving on while you are left behind. Unfortunately, a lot of us know that feeling & it really, really sucks. :cry: Thanks for supporting my madness this week! Hoping the conference flies by really quickly & you can have :wine: every single night! :hugs:

Chicken &#8211; I know, its poison & doesn&#8217;t belong here :blush: I just had to get all the anger out & give its place for a little while. Once its out, I&#8217;ll be back to my old self again. :angelnot: :hugs:

BF - :hugs: lovely lady!

Ness &#8211; Yeah, I&#8217;m waiting as long as I can for &#8220;the normal people&#8221;. I don&#8217;t blame you &#8211; 20 wks would be hard though!!! It is definitely different after having a mc as you are more freaked out which is understandable given the trauma you&#8217;ve experienced. And great news on having a good FS appt &#8211; wow, she is very aggressive. Do what you think feels good :thumbup:. About the DHEA, well the only thing is that there are actual scientific studies to back those up. If she said you can take them if you have them then they obviously can&#8217;t hurt, right or she&#8217;d say to stop them immediately? You do what intuitively feels right to you as far as the DHEA & the going straight to IVF :thumbup:. Here&#8217;s some of the studies/info I had on hand that may help you in your decision (on DHEA): https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2010/08/20/humrep.deq220.full
https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html#research
https://www.empowher.com/infertilit...pplement-could-help-women-fertility-treatment


Kismet &#8211; Thanks & :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I&#8217;m so sorry you are feeling low. We have all been there so we know exactly how you feel & it sucks. :nope: matter of fact, I kept saying &#8220;who am I kidding?&#8221; because I had to quit smoking, get off antidepressants, I started TTC only 2 mos. after a series of 6 back surgeries, I got off all the narcotic pain relievers post-back surgery & yet I still have to sometimes take muscle relaxers as that&#8217;s the only thing for my back that&#8217;s &#8220;safe&#8221; (Class B & don&#8217;t want to take the narcs). Then add the daily injections in my stomach, progesterone up the who-ha, daily meds/supps, etc. I know exactly how you feel, but you DO have every right to have a baby & you will! There are no qualifications to having a baby as we have ALL unfortunately witnessed :growlmad: - if there were, we&#8217;d all be extinct! All you can do is get yourself as healthy as possible. If you don&#8217;t get pregnant one month, then resolve to add something new to the next &#8211; weekly/daily reiki, a supplement, a healthy lifestyle, exercise, eating, using a less toxic deodorant, whatever & each month you truly will be healthier & healthier &#8211; readying yourself for lil Kismet :baby:. And you need to go get those test results. What Pebble said is absolutely true & you are probably feeling worse & adding to your unhappiness by putting it off. Btw, perhaps you should check out that Wed night reiki circle too??? :winkwink: (it can only make you feel way better as you know! And will really help your mind during TTC&#8230;) :hugs: 

OMM - :haha: Yes, she is lucky she was not physically here in the last 3 days &#8211; but lives &#8220;dangerously close&#8221; -k:-k:cool:&#8230;) :haha: I think only BFP&#8217;s & pregnancy updates has to be in spoilers. But some people spoiler good news about others or mc stuff so its whatever they feel right doing. :thumbup:

Dashka &#8211; I know, RIGHT? Ugh. DH chewed her a new rear-end already which prompted her to call me. NOW, somehow &#8211; SIL knows. And &#8220;she can&#8217;t remember, but doesn&#8217;t think she told her&#8221; & SIL &#8220;doesn&#8217;t remember&#8221; who told her either &#8211; WTF, just own up to it so I can scream at you & it will be done! Cheese-n-rice, I confronted her though she knows I&#8217;m pissed & I said I won&#8217;t be seeing her tonight (reiki - she goes w/me weekly - ugh!). How you doing lovely? I think reiki would be great for you :winkwink::thumbup: (surprise, surprise :haha:) Will get to your journal soon!

Twiggers &#8211; start temping &#8211; your 1st bleed could take a bit, but either way you won&#8217;t really know when to do the OPK&#8217;s w/o knowing where you are in your cycle. I&#8217;ve defo hear of delays, but everyone is diff as to how long. :flower:

Maddy &#8211; I know, she does need a serious slap upside the head to knock some sense into her. It just blew me off my rocker & that never happens. But,I will calm down &#8211; already &#8220;starting to&#8221; today & I do realize/appreciate other great things in my life &#8211; and hopefully you will soon, too. :thumbup: GL w/all the drugs, get some much-needed rest enjoy Sunny Sydney! That&#8217;ll be nice & relaxing & perfect for pre-IUI. :shipw:

Dwrgi &#8211; a pink surfboard, eh? I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;ll defo run into him &#8211; for sure. :haha: 

Purps &#8211; I know you have a charming MIL yourself, so you understand! :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Owl &#8211; wow, that&#8217;s awful, I&#8217;m sorry! But you will start your meds soon & please try not to start off your cycle too stressed about it. Let the negative stuff show up, give it its space & then send it on its way as it no longer serves you. Hoping you really like the new RE, too - GL :flow:


So, SIL &#8220;mysteriously knows&#8221; too now & no one is fessing up how. I&#8217;ve already called MIL first thing this morning & blamed her for that too, so she got the wrath anyway. And now I just got back from the asthma follow-up & I have asthmatic bronchitis with a touch of sinusitis. :growlmad: Second time in a year&#8217;s time (3rd for sinusitis)! Ugh, this is not helping the mojo&#8230; 

On another note, I&#8217;m starting to cave into the peer pressure of starting a journal (I won&#8217;t name names Dwrgi, Purps, Dash, BF & LadyH :haha:) & I do feel bad posting my news on here even if in a spoiler :blush: (its just these first few weeks are super-hard :nope::(). It may take &#8220;a bit&#8221;, but how does one do a journal & can I add stuff & not publicize yet, or should I get it all together off-site (Word, etc)?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## onmymind17

nessaw said:


> Omm sometimes I spoiler things about my mnc as I don't want to upset people who have been thro it or scare people that haven't. X

Awww thats so sweet of you. Having been through 6 of them, i dont scare easy, and sometimes forget about the ladies that thankfully have not had to deal with that horrible situation. Thanks honey. I just had to laugh when i saw all the spoilers, and some of them from other people were about their IUI's :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

twiggers said:


> Woot....CD1 now!! I started temping this morning, which is perfect timing as I'll get a full cycle of temping. As a scientist, I am totally looking forward to charting...I stare at data graphs all the time and love them :)
> 
> I figure maybe I'll start OPKs around CD8-10? I bought the pack with 20 in it, so hopefully that will last.
> 
> Let cycle #1 begin!

You are among many science & math geeks here, too! What's your usual cycle length?


----------



## onmymind17

owl35 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> I know I have been MIA and not posted for a long time. I stopped by a couple times to see how everyone is doing. I really tried to keep my mind off TTC lately especially with the IVF coming up. I just know that as soon as I start that it will take over my life and I'm not looking forward to that. It's sneaking up on me and I'm starting to freak out. I was excited last year to start IVF but now that it's coming up I'm actually kind of terrified - not of the procedures but of the outcome. What if it doesn't work?
> My first appointment to start with the IVF procedure is tomorrow. When I called to make the appointment I found out that my RE passed away last week :cry: :saywhat: That was a huge shock. He was only 55 years old and was still working last November. Now here I am, starting IVF and have no new RE. My nurse told me not to worry, I can still start and they will have a different RE overseeing my procedure but I just feel a little lost. But I hope that I can meet with a new RE while still on birth control. We'll see...
> 
> I'm sorry for making my first post in a long time all about me. I just don't know who else to talk to.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: :flower:

Awww hon dont let it freak you out, just concentrate on this one, and dont think about the future, one baby step at a time. This of this IVF procedure as the building of your beautiful baby, each shot is one piece of the puzzle that will be your very own child. As for your RE holy cow!!!! thats horrible, but dont feel lost, the nurses do most of the work anyway, and i am sure they have someone very good to take his place. Now repeat after me "This IVF WILL work" and say that about a million times. I have a very good feeling about this for you, hang in there hon, its all going to work out!! :hugs:


----------



## dashka

Twiggers yay for CD1!:thumbup: good luck temping and yes CD8/9 is a good place to start OPK's then when you start to see a faint line - test it at least twice/day until the line is as dark or darker than test line... Good luck!:thumbup:

Maddy  have fun in Sydney:thumbup:  oh I am so envious of your summer right now! Good luck with the pre-IUI appointments too!:hugs:

Owl - I know starting IVF is pretty scary.:hugs:But the whole thought of it all is actually worse than it is I agree its more of the outcome that I am afraid of than the procedures/appointments/injections.(and how I'm going to handle it) You just have to take it one step and one day at a time.that is the only way to get through it. :hugs:Well be here to help and please let me /us know if you need any pointers! :thumbup:I got tons of support on here with IVF #1 so Im happy to pass on Im so sorry that your RE passed away.:nope: Wow what are the chances of that he was so young too. :nope: Good luck hun and let us know how it goes.:thumbup::hugs: Do you know yet if you are gonna be put on a long/short protocol or do you find out tomorrow?

Ness - sounds like you had a good appt with FS  great to have a plan! :thumbup:Too bad you have to wait until next month to start but thats ok :hugs:. Re: the DHEA and CoQ10 there are definitely studies to support and not all REs believe in them  but I was shocked when my RE told me to start taking both at my last appointment! :thumbup:When I told him I was surprised that he believed in them he said he didnt before but there are just so many studies that show they help- you cant ignore that. Good luck hun!:hugs:

Lils  OMG now re: SIL. :saywhat::grr::grr:Wow can DH call and get mad at her for you? Mind you- it may be better to get your frustrations out directly. Im just looking out for you. :hugs:That sucks that MIL is your reiki buddy too??? so are you not going or is she not going now? I would hate that the one thing you love doing so much gets spoiled because of her:nope:
Re: the journal  its really easy to start one but dont feel any pressure to do so if you are so stressed out.:hugs::winkwink: I dont know if you can start one here without it actually being public (hold until youre ready) but any which way you decide to do one (whether here or in Word or in a book on your own) I think it would help for sure get your frustrations/feelings out. Its totally up to you :hugs:Hope you can still go to Reiki tonight somehow as you definitely need it hun. :thumbup: (thanks I left a message about the community reiki place I asked you about and waiting to hear  may try to start next week:winkwink:)

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Lils - forgot to say here...

Spoiler
Happy 9 weeks - your little Flo-beany is a green olive!! :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Aw, Dashka - thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Lils, You get it out as much as you need honey we will all listen. What I meant was don't let her poison harm you or your baby. XXX


----------



## LilSluz

chickenchaser said:


> Lils, You get it out as much as you need honey we will all listen. What I meant was don't let her poison harm you or your baby. XXX


Aw, I know hun & its a good reminder! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh yeah, Dash, no reiki tonight bc partly MIL but also the asthmatic bronchitis & sinusitis is putting a damper on things at the mo :wacko: (& I cant go there sick for professional reasons). :hugs:


----------



## dashka

LilSluz said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Lils, You get it out as much as you need honey we will all listen. What I meant was don't let her poison harm you or your baby. XXX
> 
> 
> Aw, I know hun & its a good reminder! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh yeah, Dash, no reiki tonight bc partly MIL but also the asthmatic bronchitis & sinusitis is putting a damper on things at the mo :wacko: (& I cant go there sick for professional reasons). :hugs:Click to expand...

Lils - aw that's too bad - hope you will be doing some reiki on your own at least to get back some of that 'peace'.... Sorry about the bronchitis/sinusitis too - Aw heck!:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi twiggers :hi: sorry I missed you earlier!

Lils...we could put our MILs in a bag with rocks and throw them in a lake maybe :hugs: happy olive week!

Massive hugs and loves to everyone else xxx


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LilSluz

Purps, that's a mighty well-thought out, detailed plan, there? :rofl: :rofl::rofl: I think that's the most violent thing I've ever heard you say! :haha: Funny how the MIL taps into a part of our mind we never knew existed! :loopy::rofl: (good plan, I like it! :shhh:) 

Dash - I had to "force myself" to do my reiki this morning after I had refused to do it the last 2 mornings :blush:. But, it will come back & I shall be zen again, don't you worry. :thumbup: Ommmmm...Ommmmm ~~~~~ :sleep::hugs::kiss:


----------



## owl35

ladies, I don't know what I would do without you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

OMM: Thanks for the kind words. I'll start working on repeating them 3 million times - every day :flower:

dash- Thanks for your support. 
I have already chosen you as my "go-to" person with IVF questions and major freak-outs. I hope that's ok :flower: I'll be on a long protocol. I guess that will give me plenty of time to meet with a new RE. But as OMM said, the nurses are running the show at my clinic and my nurse is pretty awesome so I guess I'm in good hands. 

lils -

Spoiler
massive congrats on 9 weeks!!! :woohoo: I'm so happy for you! :happydance:
 re: MIL :saywhat: That is just unbelievable! I would be fuming!!! :grr:

:kiss: and :hugs:!


----------



## LilSluz

Twiggers - then yeah, I'd start at 10DPO to be safe. Charting will teach you so much more about yourself, your cycle, your hormones, etc., in addition to confirming Ov. The 1st month is wackiest, but after that it starts making sense. :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

I keep cross-posting w/everyone! Owl - big :hugs:. So glad you are feeling a bit better. And thank you - :hugs2:


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - hope you're having a good week!

Dwrgi - my LH surges were always short (like 4-6 hours) like Lils! I would test several times a day on the day when I'd start to see the OPK test line get darker. Sometimes the surge was in the afternoon (like 1:00) and sometimes it was in the evening. So weird. :flower:

Lils -

Spoiler
Happy 9 weeks!!! You're 2/3 of the way through the 1st trimester!! Am SO so sorry to hear about MIL. Hope you can just focus on yourself and your little olive (and not her!!!). Are you craving anything? If so, go munch on some of that and hope you feel better soon. :hugs: And I can't wait for your journal!!! Do it!!!! LOL. I'm not getting my betas tested... but did make my first appt. today....
 
Kismet - am so sorry. That evap was beyond cruel. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Nessaw - so glad to hear the FS appt went well!!! Great to hear they're starting the action ASAP. It sounds like you have a great clinic that won't be going at a snail's pace. I have a very good feeling you will be UTD very soon. :flower:

Maddy - have a GREAT holiday!! I feel the same way about getting a good deal on trips!! :haha:

Owl - Am so so sorry to hear about your RE, but so happy to hear that you have a great nurse. Take a few deep breaths... everything is one day at a time for us. :hugs::hugs:

Twiggers - congrats on CD1! FX for you. And yes, lots of us here like our math/science :thumbup: 

Dash - you'll have to let us know how your reiki journey goes!!! :thumbup::hugs:

Hi OMM, Pebble, Chicken, Butterfly, Purps and all the other ladies here!!

AFM - I'm still very nervous. Nessaw, you are right that the m/c kindof ruins it, but there is still hope there. I made my first appt today, which isn't until Feb. 19. I am trying to take one day at a time.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LilSluz

I'm a CPA. Well, I think CB digis say 1st morning urine & you may be able to catch it easily & you may be one of those peeps who has 2-3 days of +OPK. But if you really want to nail it 1st cycle, I'd play it safe & test 2x a day if the little stick is starting to get a 2nd line on it (even though you are not supposed to pay attn to that for actual results - just starts indicating some "action" going on).

So, you can shrink our heads when we get :wacko:? :haha: What did you think of the ML rant I had yesterday & all the MIL/BIL/IL rants on here lately? :rofl: You don't have to answer that, but I wonder if you look at posts & start analyzing (like i do when I see #'s & spreadsheets :blush:). lol. Good luck on BMI -1pt sounds totally doable!


----------



## emily405

moondust &RdK,

Spoiler
Hooray for both of you!

Kismet, I hope the discouragement passes.

LilSluz, how awful. I'm sorry.

I wonder how things will go in my family if I get pregnant. My mother is really encouraging my sister, who is 31, to get pregnant again. My sister feels kind of overwhelmed with the one she has and though she doesn't want him to be an only child, is torn between not wanting to be up all night again with and infant, and not wanting to put it off any longer. Since she was found not to ovulate without Clomid, NTNP isn't likely to make the decision for her. My family has no idea that I'm trying, and I don't think I'll even want to tell them until I'm safely past the first trimester. My whole family is full of worriers, and I know they will be really worried for my health as well as will the baby have any health issues just because I'm 38, so I really don't want to tell them that I'm trying, and I kind of want to give them as few months as possible to worry about it so that they don't project their anxiety onto me. I worry about this stuff enough on my own and don't need to have theirs too. 

Maddy, enjoy your holiday!

Pebble, hope you are enjoying San Diego!


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Oh the cbfm said low which I presumed is to be expected.
> 
> The consultant called coq10 and dhea a myth! But also said take it if u have already got it! Randoms x

Isn't it amazing how the doctors are so divided? Mine was super-pleased I was on COQ10 and ordered me to increase me dose!


----------



## drhouse

mine told me to take Coenz Q10 as it worked in IVF for old ducks like me and told my friend who is two weeks older it was no good and to give it to her partner for his sperm where it would make more of a difference! Go figure!! Same doc!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> Afm been to fert clinic today. Feeling v positive. The consultant wants to be aggressive. She said theres no point waiting to see if I get pg again naturally as that cd be wasting time-she asked how young I was not how old!!
> 
> So she's putting me on clomid starting next cycle. 100 mg a day for 3 months. If that doesn't work she's referring me straight to ivf. Wasn't expecting the ivf bit yet but its gd to have a plan. Am on cd6 today so have to wait til next cycle. She thinks boyf sa is dodgy and is going to send him for another. Plus I have to go for cd21 tests to check the clomid is working. She als said when we get pg it will be early scans and prog supps all the way!

Hey V, I am comnpletely delighted that your doctor is reacting like this! I think that is brilliant news. When I had my mc (after almost two years of trying), my NHS doc wanted me to carry on trying as we had shown we could get pregnant naturally. WTF??? I made a complete pain of myself, and I demanded IUI, which, of course, went tits up, but that's not the point. You have to push push and push these buggers to do what we want them to do, and yours doesn't seem to need any pushing, so, for that, I say yay, and go for it!!! So, it's clomid for three months, and then IVF, not IUI? I actually agree with this protocol, as you don't want to be 'wasting' good eggs on a procedure which isn't as successful as IVF, in our age group.

Also, my FS isn't that fussed on immunological stuff (or acupuncture); her approach is that it can't harm, so why not?? Tbh, in my experience, I find the approach of a lot of FS very conservative, and they're not keen on doing anything too radical or experimental. That does my head in, as it's the radical approach that works best. The UK's leading IVF clinic (Skye's clinic, the ARGC) advocates immunes drugs alongside usual IVF meds, and they have the best results in the country. That is NOT a coincidence. So, re. the CoQ10 and DHEA-I'd go with the 'it can't harm' group of thinkers. Make sure you get micronised DHEA, and you'll need to get this from the US, so bank on it taking about a week to get to you. I used Micron 5 the last time I ordered the stuff, and, previously, I've used the Pure brand. I'd go for it!!

Just wanted to say to OMM -it is so wonderful to have you back. Your posts are always so sympathetic and empathetic, and the care you feel for people comes right off the page. I sooooo wish that you could have had your forever baby, and I know so well what you went through. However, you never know, there may be a miracle out there for us all! :thumbup::thumbup: Big :hugs: to you, C, and thanks for being you!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Love to everybody, A:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RdKMommy

twiggers said:


> Thank you moondust!!
> 
> Sluz - If I'm using the digis, am I best to test multiple times per day to catch the surge? I am very much looking forward to charting. I'm also tracking my weight closely....I want to see if I can really lose some pounds without the BC. I run regularly, but am 1 point overweight on BMI. So I'd like to try and lose a bit before getting pg...but of course, if pg happens then yay!
> 
> What does everyone here do for a living? I'm a professor of psychology at a university in Texas :)

I'm biomedical technologist working in the veterinary field (South Africa). Seems there are quite a few scientists ttc'ing!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining your thread. 

I thought I'd start with introducing myself. I am 35 years old and my DH is 37 years old. We have been TTCing for 4 years but NTNP for 7 years now. We have been put into the "unexplained" category. We did IVF last year which was unsuccessful and it was our one and only free go. Unfortunately DH and I do not have the means to fund our next round of IVF so we are in limbo at the moment. I am currently training to do a marathon but hoping and praying that I can get a natural BFP instead. I have never had a BFP.


----------



## Dwrgi

Irish_eyes said:


> Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining your thread.
> 
> I thought I'd start with introducing myself. I am 35 years old and my DH is 37 years old. We have been TTCing for 4 years but NTNP for 7 years now. We have been put into the "unexplained" category. We did IVF last year which was unsuccessful and it was our one and only free go. Unfortunately DH and I do not have the means to fund our next round of IVF so we are in limbo at the moment. I am currently training to do a marathon but hoping and praying that I can get a natural BFP instead. I have never had a BFP.

Hello Irish eyes! I hope you're smiling!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist!). Welcome to the thread! 

I'm very sorry that your IVF wasn't successful. NHS thinking on what they fund is mad. You generally need at least one, to work out which meds will suit you best. Bonkers. What tests have you had done, and is your DH's You Know Whats okay?? Are you taking any vits?? 

Good luck, and I hope that we can all help you! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Moon -

Spoiler
Thanks for the kind words & encouragement, chic! :flower: There is LOTS of hope, as most women go on to have very healthy babies post-mc. It helped a lot of girls I know who had one mc to know that 1 in 5 women mc. Made them feel better to know it was very common, its usually just a silly chromosomal fluke & that almost all have gone onto have healthy babies after. It doesn't take away the sadness of the 1st loss by any means, but helped them to look forward. :thumbup: (people like me are just the unlucky 1% - very, very rare!). 

Idk if that helps, but I hope it does. Keeping yourself positive - even if cautiously positive (I know all too well :wacko:), is important. Hope is important as Pad would say. And glad you have an appt lined up. I wold maybe advise a little extra progesterone if you aren't having it tested to ensure you have enough? You can just get the cream if you want - I do the same as Pebble - only $13.28, if interested: https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natur...1358431537&sr=8-1&keywords=progesterone+cream Its just one of those things that could never, ever hurt but could be detrimental if you didn't have enough of it. Big :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Dwrgi said:


> Hello Irish eyes! I hope you're smiling!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist!). Welcome to the thread!

 :haha:

Hi Dwrgi, that's for replying. 

Yes, I have had all my tests done, CD3, CD21, HCG, AMH etc and DH has done two SA and they are fine. His recent one was done a few months before we did IVF. My AMH was tested twice the first one was 10pmol/L and the last one was 7.6pmol/L. I don't think that the was even a year between those two tests and there was quite a drop. But at our review appointment after the failed IVF cycle I was told that didn't make a difference. 

There was only once follie on my left ovary and 4-5 on my right which turned out to include 3 cysts. So I only ended up with 2 eggs, both fertilised but they were only 4 cells at day 3 transfer. At my review I was told that one of my eggs was so old that there was no chance of a pregnancy. 

At the moment I am in limbo with vitamins. I do take bromocriptine for high prolactin levels and if not folic acid on it's own it's Pregnacare. But I have been reading about other vitamins for TTCing and I also was looking into them just for doing the marathon. So advise there would be much appreciated. I have heard about DHEA and how that can help with the eggs but I am also see alot of Co-Q10, Omega 3, EPA and I have taken Royal Jelly before myself. 

I have also tried Reflexology before my last IVF and I do try to keep up with doing Yoga but it's hard with all the training. I also have Reiki sessions quitely regularly.


----------



## Dwrgi

Irish_eyes said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Irish eyes! I hope you're smiling!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist!). Welcome to the thread!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hi Dwrgi, that's for replying.
> 
> Yes, I have had all my tests done, CD3, CD21, HCG, AMH etc and DH has done two SA and they are fine. His recent one was done a few months before we did IVF. My AMH was tested twice the first one was 10pmol/L and the last one was 7.6pmol/L. I don't think that the was even a year between those two tests and there was quite a drop. But at our review appointment after the failed IVF cycle I was told that didn't make a difference.
> 
> There was only once follie on my left ovary and 4-5 on my right which turned out to include 3 cysts. So I only ended up with 2 eggs, both fertilised but they were only 4 cells at day 3 transfer. At my review I was told that one of my eggs was so old that there was no chance of a pregnancy.
> 
> At the moment I am in limbo with vitamins. I do take bromocriptine for high prolactin levels and if not folic acid on it's own it's Pregnacare. But I have been reading about other vitamins for TTCing and I also was looking into them just for doing the marathon. So advise there would be much appreciated. I have heard about DHEA and how that can help with the eggs but I am also see alot of Co-Q10, Omega 3, EPA and I have taken Royal Jelly before myself.
> 
> I have also tried Reflexology before my last IVF and I do try to keep up with doing Yoga but it's hard with all the training. I also have Reiki sessions quitely regularly.Click to expand...

Sorry for delay in responding, I was teaching a rather "challenging" class. Need a vodka now (or some Guinness!:winkwink:).

Well, there are a number of things that you can do to improve egg quality. I was told that diet is essential and that you need to maximise proteins (preferably plant based, but animal will do: beans, lentils, seeds, etc. etc.), lots of eggs, etc. Here's what me and a few others are doing; Lils calls it the Four Month Plan! You need DHEA (75mg per day: micronised only!); CoQ10 (600mg per day, which will set you back as it's v expensive); 5mg of folic acid (preferably folate as it absorbs better, think you'd need to see your GP about this), prenatals (I use Pregnacare Conception) (get hubby on the Wellman equivalent), a baby aspirin every day (75 units), hmm, what else? Well, I'm taking LOADS of Omega 3 (on Dashka's-:kiss:-advice; you need about 1800 EPA per day-again, expensive) and I've also started taking Agnus Castus (or Vitex, as our American friends call it). I took RJ and something else similar for fertility (can't remember the blooming name) and it made NO difference to me, although I never had hay fever on it!

Lils will tell you that you need to take progesterone in the 2WW-my FS prescribed 3x 400mg per day for me when I had my ICSIs. 

Also, to work on healthy CM-lots of grapefruit juice from CD10 onwards, as it helps to neutralise the CM blush:); lots of EPO (at least 4 tabs, will check quantity when I get in tonight) right up until O, but not after, and Agnust Castus throughout cycle. You can also buy stuff like Preseed to act as a sperm friendly lubricant during the days of Ovulation.

I don't suppose you need me to tell you that I guess that training hard for marathons may not be the best idea for conception, but I'm sure you're aware of this!

Good luck, and if there's anything that I've said that is wrong, give me a shout ladies! 

Off to Parents Evening now! Ciao ciao guys! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

irish - hello and welcome :hugs:

twiggers - wow, professor of psychology! That's impressive! Sound so interesting. :thumbup:

nessaw - good luck with clomid! I hope it does the trick! Are you doing IUI's or just TI? 

re CoQ10: my RE told me last year to take 600mg/day to prepare for IVF and he also recommended acupuncture. My clinic partnered with a fertility acupuncture practice which is right next door. I'm starting that next week.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## emily405

Welcome, Irish Eyes!

Twiggers, those sound like normal CD1/2 temps to me. The temps in the first half of my cycle range from 96.4 - 97.2 and during the second half from about 97.4 to 98.1. This morning (CD5) I'm at 97.3 and that's slightly high for the first half. I tend to have a slightly low body temperature, though. If I ever hit 98.6, I'm running a fever. Even though I occasionally have first morning temperature of 98.1, it's usually more like 97.8 or 97.9 at the highest point in my cycle. I might hit 98.1 once during the month. I've only temped for three months this year, though. A few years ago when I thought I was going to start trying, I did for about three months and the numbers were pretty much the same then too. 

I work with teenagers. It's never boring!


----------



## nessaw

Welcome irish.

Owl is ti timed intercourse?if so thats what we're doing.

Dwrgi I 'm pleased its going fast. Was expecting to have to wait for appts for this that or the other or be told to go away and try. 

Hello to everyone. Sorry for not saying more but got a blinding headache from coughing-left over from being ill after xmas.

Got a high on cd7 on cbfm today is that early? May be a case of not tonight dear I have a headache!!

Much love vx


----------



## onmymind17

Dwrgi said:


> [Just wanted to say to OMM -it is so wonderful to have you back. Your posts are always so sympathetic and empathetic, and the care you feel for people comes right off the page. I sooooo wish that you could have had your forever baby, and I know so well what you went through. However, you never know, there may be a miracle out there for us all! :thumbup::thumbup: Big :hugs: to you, C, and thanks for being you!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Love to everybody, A:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwww honey thank you so much for these kind words, i feel for all of you ladies and just wish i could help you. What i really wish is that you could all find the peace that i have, you never know one day i might get a big surprise, but i am truly ok either way. It just breaks my heart to see all of you suffer and to be in so much pain. I try and help ease some of that any way i can, i just wish i could gather you all up and give you a hug!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! You wont find a better group of ladies for support than you will in here!!

Hello to all my lovely ladies, i hope all of you are doing well today.:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Twiggers  If youre using the smiley face ones  hmm not sure guess you just have to test at least twice/day start CD9/10.:thumbup:

Owl  anytime girl! Ask away.:thumbup: If they are putting you on long protocol are they putting you on B/C pill and Lupron first? that usually shuts down your cycle and then you get your period again and then IVF cycle starts. Yay re: acupuncture  it will help a lot!! Good luck hun!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Moon  take it one day at a time hun. Hang in there:hugs::hugs:

Emily  good luck with your family:hugs::thumbup: I know its hard keeping stuff from them I am terrible at that and if I ever am lucky to get a BFP I would probably not be able to hold the news longer than 8 weeks but thats me! My mom is a complete worry-wart too! I get it from her!

Irish Eyes  welcome! :flower:I Im sorry you have been TTC for so long.:hugs: My DH and I have also been LTTC  11 yrs now.and we have 1 AD (adopted daughter). Im sorry your last IVF didnt work  its so painful :hugs:we had our first IVF try last November and it failed ofcourse. Going to try again early March Its so hard when its unexplained isnt it?? :nope:(we are the same  I mean doctors guess at what it might be but the tests never really indicate much).Hang in there and good luck!!:thumbup:

Lils - glad you got that crap out with MIL and now you can focus on getting your zen back:thumbup::cloud9: ....:hugs::hugs:

Ness  sorry about the headache. :hugs:Ive never used the cbfm but CD7 is a bit earlyperhaps it will be high for a few days?

AFM  nothing new to report really. just really tired lately went to the dentist early this morning and it was quite painful /uncomfortable  not usually like that. She asked if maybe my gums were more sensitive since 6 months ago due to stress????:shock::shock::shock: I said  ehm.. YA!!!! Ya think? :grr:Just a bit of stress ..:dohh::dohh:

My boss is back tomorrow from a long trip so I may not be getting on here as much well see.

Hello and hugs to all !!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

onmymind17 said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> [Just wanted to say to OMM -it is so wonderful to have you back. Your posts are always so sympathetic and empathetic, and the care you feel for people comes right off the page. I sooooo wish that you could have had your forever baby, and I know so well what you went through. However, you never know, there may be a miracle out there for us all! :thumbup::thumbup: Big :hugs: to you, C, and thanks for being you!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Love to everybody, A:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awwww honey thank you so much for these kind words, i feel for all of you ladies and just wish i could help you. What i really wish is that you could all find the peace that i have, you never know one day i might get a big surprise, but i am truly ok either way. It just breaks my heart to see all of you suffer and to be in so much pain. I try and help ease some of that any way i can, i just wish i could gather you all up and give you a hug!! :hugs:Click to expand...

awwww thanks OMM.......:cry: you are too sweet!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi and welcome Irish eyes :hi:

Ness - yes you are likely to get several highs on the cbfm, then a peak or two....it'll take 1-2 months before it "learns you" then you get more specific highs and peaks.
It doesn't hurt to BD every other day or so until you get lows again....covers all bases


----------



## LilSluz

Irish_eyes said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Hello Irish eyes! I hope you're smiling!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist!). Welcome to the thread!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Hi Dwrgi, that's for replying.
> 
> Yes, I have had all my tests done, CD3, CD21, HCG, AMH etc and DH has done two SA and they are fine. His recent one was done a few months before we did IVF. My AMH was tested twice the first one was 10pmol/L and the last one was 7.6pmol/L. I don't think that the was even a year between those two tests and there was quite a drop. But at our review appointment after the failed IVF cycle I was told that didn't make a difference.
> 
> There was only once follie on my left ovary and 4-5 on my right which turned out to include 3 cysts. So I only ended up with 2 eggs, both fertilised but they were only 4 cells at day 3 transfer. At my review I was told that one of my eggs was so old that there was no chance of a pregnancy.
> 
> At the moment I am in limbo with vitamins. I do take bromocriptine for high prolactin levels and if not folic acid on it's own it's Pregnacare. But I have been reading about other vitamins for TTCing and I also was looking into them just for doing the marathon. So advise there would be much appreciated. I have heard about DHEA and how that can help with the eggs but I am also see alot of Co-Q10, Omega 3, EPA and I have taken Royal Jelly before myself.
> 
> I have also tried Reflexology before my last IVF and I do try to keep up with doing Yoga but it's hard with all the training. I also have Reiki sessions quitely regularly.Click to expand...

:hi: Irish! I'm sorry you are not smiling, but hopefully we can help change that! :thumbup:. 

Reiki sessions :happydance:. I'm a Karuna Reiki Master-Teacher (4 levels past Usui RMT -not my prof job though) just certified this past year in Glastonbury, UK (attuned at Stonehenge - was AWESOME!). AND got to meet 3 of these BNB ladies (Dwrgi, Butterfly & LadyH) while there - met in Bath, UK & bathed in the "healing waters" that supposedly got Queen Mary pregnant after dealing w/infertility (funny thing is none of us even knew that until afterwards!). Kismet is Reiki Prac. & Dashka is thinking about becoming cert. (I get so excited when I see someone acknowledge reiki - it is the coolest, eh?)

Can I ask what was your FSH, then? So, you did all the clotting & immunes tests too, or did they not do those? Any anatomical tests (HSG, SHG, hysteroscopy or laproscopy)? Sorry, just getting a feel for what you've done. 

But Dwrgi hit the nail on the head & I second her advice. It sounds like you defo need to work on egg quality anyway, so if you really want to go for it, I would spend the $ on the supps. I had just posted DHEA studies in POst #16605 if you want to check them out (under Nessaw). Supposed to be great for us :jo:.

I really think beside clotting & lack of folate, my eggs were sh*t. I actually NTNP about 12 yrs - I don't think I ever mentioned that here? So did that entire egg/hormone regimen (Vitex, CoQ10, Omega 3's, DHEA, RJ & Bee pollen) & AMH actually went up prior to me hitting 4 mos. In the 4th month I got a lil surprise. 

Not saying that will happen to all but for some of us - it may just be a matter of a lil boost in the egg dept & is so worth a try before too late? :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

twiggers said:


> lol Sluz...no shrinking heads :) I actually work with kids with autism in my research side and am a developmental psychologist by training. So I'm surrounded by kids! In fact, we have a baby study starting up soon, so I'll be surrounded by 6 month olds. Probably pure torture when TTC.
> 
> I keep reading about all of the supplements, but I'm not sure. I guess we'll let it go with just temping for a month or two. I really want to get into the doctor early for some testing. My OCD mind just can't stop obsessing over wanting to know in advance what my numbers are. Some of the tests can be done at any time during the cycle, right?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have a bloody fight with my insurance. It covers diagnosis of infertility and treatment of underlying problem...but that's it. So testing, etc. will all depend on doc coding things right. DH had a testosterone test done a few years ago along with regular blood work (diagnosed with ED) and they wouldn't cover that portion of the blood test.
> 
> Temped again this morning....seems so low! Was 97.3 yesterday and now 96.7 this morning.

Its always good to start out w/good prenatals, CoQ10 & Omega 3's - just for overall health if you wanted to start somewhere pre-testing. Once testing is done, you'll get a better idea of where you stand. They will likely just do all of your hormones, except for progesterone (& maybe prolactin?) at CD3. Then they will test progesterone, prolactin (?) at CD21. I have same deal w/Ins (really rare in US to cover IUI or IVF - super-rare unless in MA).

Insurance has covered every one of my tests - and I've done them ALL (the ladies here can attest on my behalf!) :rofl: Actually one time they took 26 vials at once :shock::shock::shock: I was there for 3 hrs. & 2 veins actually ran out. My co-pay wasn't pretty when I had to meet the deductible but considering one of the tests out of pocket alone is like $2000, paying $500 total for all tests is quite a steal. I think it was like 36 or so altogether (that's not initial testing, that's the thrombophilias, clotting & immunes tests too)?

Also if you ever want us to look at your chart for advice/opinions some of us would be more than happy to. Especially the math/sci geeks :blush::haha:

GL w/the babies... that may be hard. :nope:


----------



## LilSluz

Dash - Booooo to boss coming back! 

Owl - acupuncture is divine :cloud9:

I had an OBGYN appt today, but I am going to wait to update (for the journal). I know people can choose to read spoilers or not read them but I'm afraid everyone is reading them anyway & I never want to bring anyone an ounce of sadness. :hugs: (I always read them! To me, seeing a spoiler meant READ ME NOW :haha:) So hopefully maybe I'll get that up soon :shrug:

Big LUVS & HUGS :hugs: to everyone today!!! :kiss::flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Would love to read your update Lils but understand why you would rather put it in your journal. Can you do me a link though so I can find you. Xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Chicken - I will defo post the link when I get a journal! :haha: (that's sorta the hard part) :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Chicken - I will defo post the link when I get a journal! :haha: (that's sorta the hard part) :winkwink::hugs:

As they said in Bridget Jones, "Get the fu** on Bridget!!!" :haha::haha:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Twiggers... welcome. Your name made me laugh as Twiggy is my Hubby's nick name!

There is a RMC specialist here in the UK who has done a lot of work in the field of NK cells.... a number of my friends have been to him and received treatment and successfully delivered babies. Now, I have dodgy genetics, a messed up thyroid and multiple M/Cs and a failed ED..... so I thought nothing ventured gained... nothing gained. So I started his pre pregnancy schedule and made a real effort on my fitness.

For 3 months I took:

High dose Folic Acid 5mg (my Cons says there are studies that high dose folic acid can aid conception)
Vit D (needed to help the body absorb folic acid)
Omega 3
75mg aspirin
Pre conceive (Pregnacare)

Loves to all xxxx

ps am a HR Advisor! LOL


----------



## purplelou

Pad..I didn't know that about the frolic acid (that it might aid conception!)

Lils -I was just studying you ticker and info...but no sign of a journal yet. *gentle hint* :haha:

Hugs to everyone!

Uk ladies are you all buried in the snow yet? Its thick and fast here!


----------



## owl35

purplelou said:


> Pad..I didn't know that about the frolic acid

 "frolic" acid! that is so cute and really made me laugh out loud! Thanks purps :haha: :hugs:

I'm only taking CoQ10 (600/day), prenatal multivitamin and D3 (1000/day). 

I took my first BC pill yesterday. On it for 3 weeks then 5 days rest and possibly starting stimming on Feb 11. 

I'm going skiing this weekend and I'm super excited. It's going to be freezing cold on Sunday though (6F/-14C) :cold: so I'm not sure how long we'll be able to make it out there.

Ladies, happy Friday and have a great weekend! :kiss::hugs:

ps, I'm an executive assistant or what I call an "adultsitter" :haha:


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Pad..I didn't know that about the frolic acid (that it might aid conception!)
> 
> Lils -I was just studying you ticker and info...but no sign of a journal yet. *gentle hint* :haha:
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> 
> Uk ladies are you all buried in the snow yet? Its thick and fast here!

LOL so thats where all our snow is at!! We here in Chicago have not had ANY, so very strange for us, but the bitter cold is on its way, 42F today, 45F tomorrow, 17F Sunday and 9F on Monday, ewwwwww i hate it when its that cold.


----------



## onmymind17

owl35 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Pad..I didn't know that about the frolic acid
> 
> "frolic" acid! that is so cute and really made me laugh out loud! Thanks purps :haha: :hugs:
> 
> I'm only taking CoQ10 (600/day), prenatal multivitamin and D3 (1000/day).
> 
> I took my first BC pill yesterday. On it for 3 weeks then 5 days rest and possibly starting stimming on Feb 11.
> 
> I'm going skiing this weekend and I'm super excited. It's going to be freezing cold on Sunday though (6F/-14C) :cold: so I'm not sure how long we'll be able to make it out there.
> 
> Ladies, happy Friday and have a great weekend! :kiss::hugs:
> 
> ps, I'm an executive assistant or what I call an "adultsitter" :haha:Click to expand...

Oh have fun skiing, you must be going to a place that makes their own snow lol, i see your in IL also, no snow here, and i have to say i am loving it lol. I hope you dont freeze up solid while skiing, your right its going to be brutal out there. Yeah for starting on your IVF journey, how exciting!!

I just love the "Adult Sitter" omg made me laugh outloud, i am an Admin Asst so i so know what you mean, its the here you do everything job lol.

Twiggers, how fun to be going on a Study Abroad trip, thats actually what i do for a living, well i work for a Study Abroad program, i am the one that does all the enrollments and inquiries. We send college students to study abroad in London or Paris for either a 5 or a 10 week term, its a really great program, and it expands the students lives so much!! Good for you!!


----------



## owl35

onmymind17 said:


> Oh have fun skiing, you must be going to a place that makes their own snow lol, i see your in IL also, no snow here, and i have to say i am loving it lol. I hope you dont freeze up solid while skiing, your right its going to be brutal out there. Yeah for starting on your IVF journey, how exciting!!

Thanks OMM! I also live in Chicago. We are going up to Granite Peak, WI. Luckily, they do make their own snow . Bundle up - beginning next week is going to be brutal here :cold:


----------



## nessaw

Woo hoo half a snow day!!! Home by half 2 and out with the dogs.  

twiggers am a teacher.

Afm another high in cbfm. I love having it all spelt out. And it seems to be supporting my woolly theory of early ov.

Hello to all. 

Lils where's this journal eh? No pressure!

Dwrgi I love that quote from bridget jones. Where i work there's lots of people older and younger than me but not many get my random references such as that one!

Vx


----------



## chickenchaser

Lots of snow here :xmas7:


----------



## Lady H

Snow stopped finally at 4pm after 7 hours!


----------



## padbrat

Been snowing all last night and all day.... and is still snowing now...

Brrrrr cold...

Yep... is true Purps! The amazing fabulous incredible Ms Deans told me so it must be true!! Hehehhe


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## dashka

owl35 said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> Pad..I didn't know that about the frolic acid
> 
> "frolic" acid! that is so cute and really made me laugh out loud! Thanks purps :haha: :hugs:
> 
> I'm only taking CoQ10 (600/day), prenatal multivitamin and D3 (1000/day).
> 
> I took my first BC pill yesterday. On it for 3 weeks then 5 days rest and possibly starting stimming on Feb 11.
> 
> I'm going skiing this weekend and I'm super excited. It's going to be freezing cold on Sunday though (6F/-14C) :cold: so I'm not sure how long we'll be able to make it out there.
> 
> Ladies, happy Friday and have a great weekend! :kiss::hugs:
> 
> ps, I'm an executive assistant or what I call an "adultsitter" :haha:Click to expand...

Hi Owl! yay for starting IVF! On my first one I also did the B/C for 3 weeks. Then they expect your AF to come on right few days after you stop?

My next one they are putting me on a short protocol and I'll be taking Femara I think instead of BC at the beginning.

Hopefully you'll be getting some good news at the same time I'll start my IVF #2...! 

P.S - I am also an executive assistant per say....(I have co-ordinator in my title but I am more or less boss' assistant - do all of his expenses, scheduling, travel, meetings etc and a tiny tiny bit of sales)...:winkwink: You are right we are "adult-sitters"!!!:haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

hope all you UK ladies are enjoying the snow.....:xmas8::xmas8::thumbup:

It's so NOT exciting here when it snows..... :nope:life just goes on -but at a more frustrating pace!!:dohh:

Lady H

Spoiler
- Happy V-day girl!!! :happydance::happydance:

Lils - poor you - feeling all this pressure re: journal.... take your time hun :winkwink: but really I can't wait!!! :haha::haha: I agree with you about the 'spoiler' I always read them whether I'm in the mood or not - it kind of screams 'read me now':haha:.... but I guess it's the right thing to do so we are not 'blind-siding' each other...(I say that in a general sense - I always love reading your updates!) :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LilSluz

Dwrgi said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Chicken - I will defo post the link when I get a journal! :haha: (that's sorta the hard part) :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> As they said in Bridget Jones, "Get the fu** on Bridget!!!" :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

Houston We Have a Problem: How the fu** do I start one? (No one ever answered my question - lol) :haha: :hissy::hissy::hissy::brat::brat::brat: 

Dashka got close & said "it was really easy" but that's as far as she got (thanks Dash) :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:coffee:

(I see links for starting a thread but not any for starting a journal???)

lol :help:


----------



## LilSluz

So, I think we have: math/science geeks, teachers & adult babysitters (Pad HR fits here I think!) on this thread - and that's really it right? Anybody do anything different? That's really odd as its a fairly small grouping!

Yeah, thanks for the no pressure thing ladies :haha: 

Dash - :hugs: I guess that's our fault technically for not being able to control our peeking, but I needed to start one anyway so I can post things there & track it. Just hope I'm not gonna jinx anything... :blush: Hope your teeth are feeling better today!

OMM & Owl - Holy Brrrrr Batman! :shock: Thats freeeezing! I knew something had to be going down up north as I woke up this morning to 55 degrees (12.8C)! :saywhat: :cold:

UK ladies - go enjoy that snow! :cold::cold::cold::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7: Sledding after :wine::beer::drunk: is always recommended for good times! :thumbup::haha: Who's got mine tonight???

*TGIF/TFIF/TGIFF/TFGIFF!!!* Its a 3-day weekend here, thanks to Dr. Martin Luther King Jr! Thank you MLK for being awesome & giving us this day off work too! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lils if you go to he pregnancy journal section then start a new thread. You can get there quickly by just going through someone's journal (I hink mine is in that section as I don't know how to move it :blush::shrug:) then click the link at the top that says the section name. Does that make sense?! :wacko:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh! :dohh: Ok, I didn't think it was right bc I thought "I'm not starting a thread, I'm starting a journal" - always have to over-analyze & pay attention to every little detail, of course! :dohh::wacko: :haha:


----------



## iamtruetome

Hello ladies and Happy Friday!

I continue to lurk and catch up on everyones posts, but I really struggle to keep up with the steady flow, which is why I havent posted lately. I do read when I can because it is encouraging and reminds me that Im not alone on this journey. 
I hope that everyone is doing well and that 2013 is a positive year for all the ladies on the board.

As Im taking next steps on my TTC journey, I have a question for all of you

_At what point did you decide to finally see a fertility specialist? Was it your age? Length of time TTC? A medical issue?

Were you referred by your ob-gyn or were you able to see an RE without a referral?_

I have been charting/TTC #1 since May 2012 with no success, and Ill be 37 in a few months. I am getting my FSH test done next Monday at my ob-gyns office, and my husband has a referral to get a SA at Shady Grove Fertility Clinic. But, if I had the choice, Id get all my bloodwork done at once, as well as an HSG right away just so were not wasting more time. 

I just wonder what my options are and would like to move things along a bit fasterbut I guess this is just how it is done? :shrug:

Anyway, I hope you all have a wonderful and relaxing weekend!

P.S.- I'm a teacher too. :)


:dust:


----------



## LilSluz

True - Its is recommended that if you are >35 & have TTC 6 months unsuccessfully, that you go in for testing. So, yo are at that mark & depending on your insurance, you may be able to just make an appt directly with an RE (if you can just make an appt w/other specialists then yes, you shoudl be able to make it directly w/RE - they're just specialists). Although Shady Grove should be able to do all the gamut of testing (just make sure they don't add mystery charges on there) & if they are like many IVF centers, they should be quite thorough. Some people prefer to knock out all the hormones/SA testing first & go from there if nothing shows up. Others get all the tests done & want to know everything. Even if you want to do it all like I did, it took a good month to month-and-half for me to get all the tests done on the appropriate cycle days, the special tests, etc., get them all back & get into the Dr. 

I even did my Immunes tests about 1 mo. after my initial battery of tests, as that's like the final level of testing you can do, usually. I wanted to be thorough so I could see the whole picture. Had 37 blood in all & did HSG, SHG & hysteroscopy too. You can certainly do the HSG during your testing month, as well. Also, don't let them test you on the actual CD21 if you are not a perfect 28-day cycle person or it can come out negative. You'd think this would easily be known by all RE's, FS's & OBGYN's but alas, it is not so. You must be assertive & take charge in this place we call TTC#1, 35+!!!

There are recommendations, but some people can't wait & some people have to take things in baby steps, so its also what you are comfortablw with. Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

OK here it is you bunch of impatient, spoiled brats :brat:! :rofl: (I'm saying that with total love & light of course! <3 <3 <3 :hugs::kiss:) :haha::haha::haha:

*My journal is now in my siggie!!!* & I know this has been asked before but I wasn't paying attn like the naughty girl that I am - how does one get the actual link part off the siggie & have it only say Journal (BF?) :help:


----------



## LilSluz

I figured it out all by myself (pat on back), nevermind! :happydance:


----------



## iamtruetome

LilSluz said:


> True - Its is recommended that if you are >35 & have TTC 6 months unsuccessfully, that you go in for testing. So, yo are at that mark & depending on your insurance, you may be able to just make an appt directly with an RE (if you can just make an appt w/other specialists then yes, you shoudl be able to make it directly w/RE - they're just specialists). Although Shady Grove should be able to do all the gamut of testing (just make sure they don't add mystery charges on there) & if they are like many IVF centers, they should be quite thorough. Some people prefer to knock out all the hormones/SA testing first & go from there if nothing shows up. Others get all the tests done & want to know everything. Even if you want to do it all like I did, it took a good month to month-and-half for me to get all the tests done on the appropriate cycle days, the special tests, etc., get them all back & get into the Dr.
> 
> I even did my Immunes tests about 1 mo. after my initial battery of tests, as that's like the final level of testing you can do, usually. I wanted to be thorough so I could see the whole picture. Had 37 blood in all & did HSG, SHG & hysteroscopy too. You can certainly do the HSG during your testing month, as well. Also, don't let them test you on the actual CD21 if you are not a perfect 28-day cycle person or it can come out negative. You'd think this would easily be known by all RE's, FS's & OBGYN's but alas, it is not so. You must be assertive & take charge in this place we call TTC#1, 35+!!!
> 
> There are recommendations, but some people can't wait & some people have to take things in baby steps, so its also what you are comfortablw with. Hope that helps! :thumbup:

Lil-Thank you VERY much for your thorough reply. I have wondered how long women typically wait or what prompts them to go from their ob-gyn to an RE. I'm not happy with my ob-gyn and feel like I am at that point, so it's good to know I'm not being too impatient. I just want to find out what's wrong with me or DH (or both of us) in hopes there is something we can do to help the issue while we still can. 

Thanks for the advice on all the tests...as for that 21-day test, my cycles were 28 days when I was younger, but have now shortened to 23-25 day cycles with several days of spotting before AF, so that's good to know. And as you said, many of the "experts" don't seem to know as much as I'd expect, which can be frustrating...when I showed my ob-gyn my BBT charts from a few cycles and pointed out the spotting before AF as well as the night sweats, she didn't have an aswer for me...and she didn't seem too keen on the charting either, which I just don't get. :shrug: I have learned so much about myself just from the charting!

I am printing out the initial paperwork for Shady Grove Fertility for both DH and me as we speak. He is willing to go, so our next step is making an appointment there for an initial consult. I have no idea what to expect, but I won't see my ob-gyn on Monday...just a nurse drawing the blood. And I really want to get this TTC ball rolling a bit faster. 

Again, thanks so much for taking the time to respond. I really appreciate hearing what steps others have taken. :flower:


Spoiler
Congrats on your little green olive. <3


----------



## emily405

LilSluz, is your meeting over?

Bless all you admin assistants! I did that for a short while after college. I had a crazy boss. It was miserable. It has made me appreciate anyone who does admin work forever. Just like working in a restaurant and in when I was younger did - for the rest of my life I will tip well and put items that I decide not to buy back where they belong or give them to the cashier and not hide them behind other things. 

I am planning on putting this kid in a sling and taking him or her all over the place. Perhaps I live in a fantasy world. My mom pretty much did that with me until she had two of us to take care of, and I don't think I'll get the chance to have a second. I'll be no younger than 39.5 when this one is born, and I just can't imagine that I'll be up for doing it again any time soon. The best I can offer is close cousins. My sister seems to be on the verge of ttc again, so if I get pregnant soon, maybe mine will have a cousin close in age. My nephew is only two now and he lives near me. 

CD6. Last month I inseminated on days 9 and 11 and that was too early. We're going to go for 10 and 12 this time as I occasionally ovulate on CD11 and don't want to miss it, but it's usually CD13 or 14. I can't meet him on CD11 due to a work thing, and with needing to do every other day, this at least leaves the possibility of also meeting on CD14 too. I'm not going to POAS any more until at least CD8. The CBFM wants me to start on CD6 and I know it will start giving me a high on CD6 or 7, but what's the use of wasting the expensive stick? I'm not going to start inseminating that early. I don't know why my hormones get so high that soon when I don't ovulate for another week. I figure I should start by CD8 in case I ovulate on CD11, but since I never have earlier than that, no sense in starting sooner.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH -

Spoiler
Happy V-Day!!! :yipee::wohoo: What a great feeling that must be!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Here's the tests I did - I had this in Word & realized I had to add some more due to some Vits tests, so I really did like 42 (probs more) bloods total:

*TESTS I&#8217;VE DONE:*
1.	Hepatitis Panel, Acute w/Reflex
2.	Beta 2 Glycoprotein I AB (IGG, IGA, IGM)
3.	Factor V (Leiden) Mutation Analysis
4.	MTHFR DNA Mutation Analysis
5.	Homocysteine, Cardio
6.	Hemoglobin A1c
7.	Phosphatidylserine AB (IGA, IGG, IGM)
8.	Prothrombin Gene Analysis
9.	Cardiolipin AB (IGA, IGG, IGM)
10.	Rubella Immune Status
11.	HIV AB, HIV ½, EIA, with Reflexes
12.	Cytomegalovirus AB (IGG)
13.	Varicella Zoster Virus
14.	RPR (DX) w/Reflex Titer & Confirmatory Testing
15.	ABO Group & RH type
16.	Cystic Fibrosis Screening
17.	Xsense (R ), Fragile X w/Reflex
18.	Antithrombin III Activity & Antigen
19.	Protein C Activity & Antigen
20.	Thrombin Clotting Time
21.	Protein S, Activity
22.	Protein S Antigen, Total
23.	Lupus Anticoagulant
24.	Protein S Antigen, free
25.	Chromosome Analysis, Blood
26.	Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel, 
27.	TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio 
28.	Tissue Plasminogen Activator (E1A)
29.	Glucose Challenge Test
30.	CBC
31.	Vitamin D
32.	Folate/Folic Acid
33.	B6
34.	B12
35.	Magnesium

*Cycle Day 3 HORMONE TESTING (really only 2 of these &#8220;have&#8221; to be done on Day 3 &#8211; definitely FSH & then it was Estradiol, I think?):*
36.	TSH, Free T3, Free T4
37.	FSH
38.	LH
39.	Prolactin
40.	Estradiol
41.	Anti Mullerian Hormone
42.	HCG, Total, QN

*Anatomic Testing (physical uterus):* 
43.	HSG
44.	SHG 
45.	Hysteroscopy (removed septum)

You can have an RE/FS do all of them. I would also recommend getting DHEA tested. They already knew I had DOR due to my low AMH so I didn't need it per se, but apparently its pretty important for :jo: eggs!

Emily - I hope to be able to do a sling/backpack thing myself & keep traveling. Meeting?


----------



## emily405

Lils, I meant to ask Pebble if her meeting was over and ask how things were going with your MIL situation, and instead asked about your meeting. That's what I get for trying to do things in two windows at once.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi guys I think I must be the ultimate adult sitter. I know my job has been discussed before but for those who have asked I'm a dementia care specialist occupational therapist


Lils thanks for that list and WOW...... I bet I don't get all that on the NHS. My appointment is now booked for the 21st of February unfortunately because of DH work he wasn't able to make it sooner. But in all fairness that is no later than we expected anyway, it just the appointment they sent me was one someone had cancelled. Love to you all.


----------



## nessaw

True I was umming and aahing about how long to wait but after being on here I went to gp and got tests going and then referred. I echo what lil said about the cd21 tests. My gp didn't listen to me when I said my cycles weren't 28 days and as a result kept being told I wasn't ovulating. Clearly I was cos I got pg.

Lady h

Spoiler
sorry its a little late but happy v day!

lils-loving the journal!

Afm-early ov theory confirmed by cbfm this morning. Got my peak on Cd9. Poor boyf felt the pressure but we got there in the end!!! Am going whole hog this month-legs up etc.

Going to test with an opk later cos I've never seen the surge=saddo. I reckon we've missed it each month. Bding just after af finished and not always getting round to it before d10. Fingers crossed.

Keeping fingers crossed it snows again today. Would love a snow day on mon.

Love to all.vx


----------



## Maddy40

twiggers said:


> But I refuse to sacrifice certain things in my life that I love, with travel being #1. I know the travel will change. We'll be doing Disney cruises in the future as opposed to our 'adult' cruises and more US travel/road trips, and doing Disney all over again, etc. But you can still take a small child to Europe or Asia.
> 
> DH laughed when I said I'm taking the kid to Africa for a safari LOL
> 
> As a travel lover I would have been amazed if my parents did that for me. I see too many college kids who are afraid to leave Texas!

Love it Twiggers. We move countries & cities regularly for my work and my two kids (no longer kids, now a teen & a young adult) have been to places many adults would not go. It's been so much fun!


----------



## iamtruetome

nessaw said:


> True I was umming and aahing about how long to wait but after being on here I went to gp and got tests going and then referred. I echo what lil said about the cd21 tests. My gp didn't listen to me when I said my cycles weren't 28 days and as a result kept being told I wasn't ovulating. Clearly I was cos I got pg.

Lil-Thanks for the list! Wow! I'm going to print that out and take it with me when we go to the clinic. I'm hoping we don't have to wait too long to get in...I'm going to call next week after I get the FSH done.


Nessaw-That makes me feel better. I keep telling myself I'm being too impatient...then I remind myself that time is not on my side. 

How long have you been using the CBFM? I was relying on the opks, but I'm using the CBFM for the first time this cycle. I've been spotting for four days, so I'm just waiting for a true flow to start. :dohh: and hoping the monitor gives me more accuracy. Like you, I ovulate pretty early...usually CD 10.


Good luck with the BD'ing...hopefully you'll catch it this cycle. :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Lady H


Spoiler
Happy happy happy V day lovely! Congratulations chick!

Lils you are a total geek! :haha: I say that with great love!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

True this is my first month with the cbfm too. Used to use opks but cd never catch a surge just fade in and outs. Much happier with this.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## padbrat

Twig I have to say that i used the CBFM for a while and i know that Purps has success with it, however, I have to say FF worked for me... much as I hated it!!!

Nee I didn't get the benefit of a snow day.. was in bloomin hospital so wasn't in work anyway! Boo! Apparently more to come on Monday!


----------



## Butterfly67

LilSluz said:


> I figured it out all by myself (pat on back), nevermind! :happydance:

Where is it then, there's no link :growlmad::growlmad::haha:

I think a shorter list of tests that you might get on the NHS is:

Day3 - FSH, LH and Prolactin
Day 21 - Progesterone

:dohh:

Pad, what were you up to in hospital? :flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Beryl

twiggers said:


> lol @ adult sitter! I was an admin asst before I went back to school in my early 20s, so I know how tough of a job it can be!
> 
> Our study abroad program is going to Paris for 11 days and Amsterdam for 10 days. Since I'm already in Europe I am hitting up Copenhagen and Oslo for a few days.
> 
> Figure it might be awhile before I can travel if we get a bfp soon. I'm really conflicted too....I LOVE my summers abroad and DH will be a SAHD, so he can bring the baby. So I really don't want to be 7-9 months pregnant around May 2014 and I'd like the child to be at least a few months old to travel. So I really need to get knocked up quick! Or at least within 3-5 cycles.
> 
> But at the same time I know my "advanced age" can't handle any months off of TTC.
> 
> How do you all feel about this...being 35+ and TTC #1 you all had full lives before this. It's going to be so crazy when/if it happens. I am 2 years into my tenure clock, so people think I'm nuts.
> 
> But I refuse to sacrifice certain things in my life that I love, with travel being #1. I know the travel will change. We'll be doing Disney cruises in the future as opposed to our 'adult' cruises and more US travel/road trips, and doing Disney all over again, etc. But you can still take a small child to Europe or Asia.
> 
> DH laughed when I said I'm taking the kid to Africa for a safari LOL
> 
> As a travel lover I would have been amazed if my parents did that for me. I see too many college kids who are afraid to leave Texas!

Hi Twiggers

Sorry if I'm a bit late to this conversation. Our situation is a bit different, but similar in a way. DH and I have done some travelling but not as much as we would like. We've had some education but not as much as our peers. At our age, we lived a lot of tragedy and and illness, all of which got in the way of travelling and education. At an age when most people our age own homes and have degrees and advancing careers, our lives are just starting - we are on the cusp of improving our lot in lives, going back to school - finally, maybe finally doing the travelling we wanted - hopefully retiring - but no! Crazy heart not head directed fools that we are, we get hit by baby lust and the whole, "now our lives are our own" gets turned on it's head. But not matter how much we try to talk ourselves out if it, there's not arguing the fact that we are miserable without a family of our own. And courses will have to be done online, and income expectations will have to be lowered. And visualizing ourselves in London or Melbourne with a car and a decent home back in Canada all seem quite empty without a child with us. We kick ourselves, but anytime we decided with our hearts and not our heads we were always right.

Sorry, that may have gotten a bit off topic, but well whatever, it's Saturday aft, and we've had couple of drinks - after a long dry spell, we've earned a few glasses.

So cheers to all us oldies hoping for our baby despite having achieved or almost achieved the grown up life of our own we were after:hugs:


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
I know I have been missing for so long you may not remember me. I was on the thread early to mid last year as DH and I were TTC. We decided to pursue adoption last year, but I could not resist the chance to come by and see who had gotten a BFP. 

Awesome to see Purple's baby pics. So precious. 
Lil--the size of an olive--so exciting. I didn't get through all of the old posts so please let me know if I have missed anything. 

Any other good news? 

We are just starting on this new journey which very different from TTC (more like TTGALTGYAB-trying to get a lady to give you a baby). Lol. Should be interesting. Hugs and continued good luck to all of you. Maybe I'll TTC again in the future.


----------



## Maddy40

Beryl said:


> At an age when most people our age own homes and have degrees and advancing careers, our lives are just starting - we are on the cusp of improving our lot in lives, going back to school - finally, maybe finally doing the travelling we wanted - hopefully retiring - but no! Crazy heart not head directed fools that we are, we get hit by baby lust and the whole, "now our lives are our own" gets turned on it's head.

Oh yes Beryl, I know EXACTLY where you are coming from. All those wonderful experiences of travelling and living overseas was great and I would never trade it. I am a much better person because of it. But it meant marrying late, moving back to Australia with a spouse that didn't speak English and couldn't find work, struggling financially and then buying our first home at 40yo in a dodgy suburb on the edge of the city cos that's what we could afford. And somewhere in there we decided we would add try to a child...I feel like we are totally behind the 8-ball in so many ways.


----------



## Beryl

:hugs:Ah Bless Maddy. My husband is Australia and I'm Canadian and we were as poor as f*ck when we met, but all the immigration bullshit and hell of waiting and exhausting our savings and abandoning our education to be together was worth it. Our best of luck to you and your hubby, may you have a beautiful healthy baby in your dodgy suburb which no doubt houses some lovely neighbours as well as the bogans.:flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

Ipenn-how lovely to see you! I did wonder whatever became of you. I knew that you were going to give TTC a knock on the head for a while. The new plan sounds really exciting, and I sooooooo hope it comes to fruition sooner rather than later! Let us know what you have to do; I'm sure it might help somebody else too! 

Let me see how has got preggers! 

Lady H is expecting a baby girl in the Spring.

The Padster (Padbrat) is expecting a little boy about the same time (is this right, girls?). 

Dr Squid-expecting twins through donor sperm IVF.

Dr H (don't know if you know each other) is expecting a little boy.

Moondust-very newly expecting.

Mirium-about ten weeks gone (is this right?).

Off the top of my head, I can't remember any more, but am sure there are those that my amnesia needs a kick in the butt for. :haha:

Good luck to you, hope you drop by soon,
Axxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi ipenn! Lovely to see you again! Your new plan souns very exciting! Where are you at so far? Do keep us updated if you have time? :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

ipen wow so great to hear from you. I've wondered often how you are. Only other news was Frolicky and Asry have had their babies, both boys since you last visited, and we've got lots of lovely new ladies on here too xxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey BF! Yes, I had a lovely (not) week in hospital, came out Friday. I had a pulmonary embolism, but fortunately it was picked up quickly before a big clot could form and now I am on higher doses of Fragmin and it will continue for up to 6 wk post birth. Have to say it scared the c**p out of me! But I seem to be fine now x

Dwrgi you are so good at remembering all that... and yes, you are spot on I am early May and LadyH is a couple of days after (I think lol).

Twig I always peed for CBFM first thing in the morning as the urine concentration was greater.

Good luck with your plans Ipen!


----------



## drhouse

oh my lord Padster.. frightening... So pleased you are ok... Clots can be a right pain the chest and can be serious... thank goodness!!!!

No news here... am working hard on the work and the study front.. hours of study ugghh and am so tired, I fall asleep on the couch all of the time... eg tonight three hours... tv blaring partner talking to me.... nope nothing!!!!!!!! Good dreams!!!!1

Dwrgi so pleased to hear you got your furbaby back! Thank goodness.... 

Ipen good luck for your new plans.

Purps, she's gorgeous and now double digits!!!! Unbelieveable...

Lils can you believe it... A journal and progress!!! WOO HOO!!!!

Maddy homes are homes, not houses in great suburbs..... True love is true love.. God knows DH is going through an expensive divorce.... ouch!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## purplelou

Pad-omg Hun!
Glad you are ok!


----------



## padbrat

DrH you are not kidding they are a pain in the chest! Absolutely hurt like hell when I took a deep breath and combined with a cold... not a good combo lol. 

Thank you too Purps, have to say the good ol NHS were amazing at how quick and thorough they were in taking care of me!

OMG work, study and being chocca full hormones??..... That is one heck of a combo!

Twig I would still say first pee of the morning due to it not being diluted. Also FF was freaky with me whilst it got 'used' to my cycle.... to be fair it was freaky non stop with me... even Lils, Dwrgi and Dash were scratching their heads over my charts lol


----------



## nessaw

Glad ur ok pad-v scary!
Hi ipen nice to c u back with what sounds like an exciting plan.

Vx


----------



## emily405

Twiggers, looks like you didn't temp yesterday? Or you discarded the temperature? I wouldn't worry about one day. Maybe you're running a slight fever. I woke up two days ago with 99.6 for no apparent reason, and then the next day was back down to 96.5. I didn't even feel bad. I have no idea what coming off the pill does for you. (I've taken it to avoid AF for a transatlantic flight because I have terrible cramps and who wants to be miserable and running to the tiny lavatory and possibly stuck on a tarmac and not able to get up if you can shift AF by a week thanks to modern technology, but really have no experience with the pill as birth control.) Of course, last month I was concerned myself because my post-O temps looked lower than usual, but I figured out that my winter temps are a little lower than my summer ones because I keep my heat so low, and the tracking I'd done before my first cycle ttc (last cycle) was a few months ago. But I wouldn't get too freaked out over one day. See how it goes over the month. I don't think you can really know your cycle this soon. It's only been a few days. I know you want to KNOW NOW! 

I have no patience either, for what it's worth. It's much easier to tell someone else to be patient than to follow my own advice.


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-VERY glad to read that you are okay, and that they have got you sorted with higher doses of sweeties. You must have been terrified. Take it easy lovely!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ness-how are you lovely?:hugs:

Dr H-I'd just run with the sleep lovely. Your body clearly needs it, with all the work it's doing! Big :hugs::hugs: to you, xxxx

Twiggers-my temps are really erratic too. A possible cause of erratic temps if it continues over a period of time, is thyroid issues. However, you have to check stuff like batteries in thermometer, taking temps at exact time each day, things like having window open in the room (yeah, right! Not if you live in the UK at the mo.), drinking, etc. Give it a couple of months and see if a pattern develops. Good luck! 

Hi all! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Lady H

Twiggers dotted line is because you missed a couple of temps so won't be an exact line.

Pad OMG so glad you are OK xxxx

Emily do you use Fertility Friend to chart.....I love stalking charts......!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Ladies!!!! Im in the airport flying back from my conference. It actually turned out to be wonderfulgreat to see people, made some really good connections, my talk went well, and I got to enjoy some lovely San Diego sunshine! Unfortunately, by the time I arrive home tonight its supposed to be 23 degrees (-5 C) and snowing. :cold: 

Lets see how long it takes me to catch up!!! Starting at 12:36 by my computers time.

:hi: and welcome, Twiggers! Im a professor too. :flower: And a quantitative researcher, so Im allllllll about the graphs. I had a lot of fun (well, as much as was possible) tracking my HCG levels going down after my ectopic. It IS a bit crazy to do this on the tenure clock, but lots of people have, even before the era of clock stoppage for babies. Another woman here is an academic spouse. We can have our own little support group. :haha: Hope your stay here is short and sweet! RE crazy tempstheres a lot of noise in temping, but dont worry about it. Lots of ladies have massive swings in the first few days of their cycle, especially after BC.

LadyH

Spoiler
HAPPY V-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Maddy, hope your testing is going well. Sydney sounds lovely! 

Owl, I cant believe your RE passed! :shock: How sad. Do you like the new one? Where are you in the process now (maybe this will be revealed to me on later pages :coffee: ). :hugs: :hugs: to you. Hope skiing was fun! :cold: Adult sitter. :rofl: :rofl: Here's lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for you!!!

Kismet, have you made it to your doctor yet? Will have to check in on your journal. :hugs: to you!

Ness, glad to hear your appts have gone well. How are you feeling on the clomid? 

Lils, are your family members behaving themselves now? :grr: :grr: Congrats on the journal. But I cant see if theres a link there. :shrug: I had no idea you were NTNP for 12 years. :shock::shock::shock: Im just sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance: And I CANNOT BELIEVE that list of tests!!! :saywhat:

BF, so glad Madrid went well!!! Have you heard back on tests? Did you decide when youre starting? Let us know the details!!! 

Dash, I wrote in your journal. :hi: Hope things are going well for you. :hugs: 

Moon-

Spoiler
Continued congrats to you! I cant believe you have to wait so long for a scan! Sending you very sticky thoughts!!!

Emily, hows cycle 2 going? Have you made arrangements to meet your donor already?

Hi, and welcome, Irish! Sorry you had an unsuccessful IVF. :cry: :cry: Hope 2013 brings you a miracle (and cheap!) BFP. :hugs:

Dwrgi, how are you? I bet youre just thrilled to be back in school! Did your coworker ever come back to pick up her slack??

Regarding CoQ10Im on 200/day. Is that not enough? For me it just means more delicious gummies! :munch: I guess that could get expensive. I had to travel with all my supplements this time, and I'm sure my buddy/roommate wondered why the heck I was taking so many pills. I just told her I'd had some deficiencies (D, iron), and that I was taking lots of supps to avoid getting the nasty flu. Doubt I was believed, but oh well. :shy:

OMM, I want to echo what Dwrgi saidIm so glad youre here! I dont know you from way back like the others, but you are just so positive and supportive!!! Thanks for cheering us on, and I too hope you get a miracle! :hugs: :hugs: 

Chickenlooks like youre about to Ogood luck catching that egg!!!! :spermy:

OMG, Pad, I cant believe all youve had to deal with!!! And here you are, strong and happy with a VIABLE little :blue: in your belly!!!! :yipee: Many :hugs: to you. And Ill raise a glass in your behalf to toast getting through another scare! :wine: 

Hello, IamtrueIt definitely sounds like youre ready for the FS, and I hope you get really good help and answers! I starting trying the same time as you, and I got one BFP, but it was in the wrong place. :cry: Im giving it two more months before I see a FS. :hugs: and :dust: to you!!!

Mirium, didnt you just have a scan?!?! Where is your update young lady!!!???? :grr: 

:hi: Beryl!!!! 
OH and I plan on taking our LO backpacking (trekking for some of you ladies, right?). Anyone know about that? Well be seeking lots of advice! Some friends did the Appalachian trail with a 2 and 4 year old. :saywhat: Were not that cool, but I figure we could do weekends. :shrug: 

Hi, ipen! I dont know you (just started coming here in the fall), but its nice to virtually meet you! Where are you in the adoption process? I think OH and I will take that journey, too, either after or instead of a LO of our own, depending on how this all goes. I love the TTGALTGYAB! :haha: 

Many hugs and hellos and dust to everyone Ive missed. This took me just about an hour, which means I probably missed some stuff. Sorry! :blush: My flight will be boarding in not too long, so I wanted to get done in time. 

AFM, OH will be gone until Tuesday, at which point SMEP will begin. :sex: I hope hes prepared, because he has a lot of work to do. He also just turned 40 yesterdayneed to update my siggie. Nothing else to report!

:hugs: and :dust: and
:hugs: and :dust: and
:hugs: and :dust: and
:hugs: and :dust: and
:hugs: and :dust: and
:hugs: and :dust: !!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Lady H said:


> Twiggers dotted line is because you missed a couple of temps so won't be an exact line.
> 
> Pad OMG so glad you are OK xxxx
> 
> Emily do you use Fertility Friend to chart.....I love stalking charts......!

Emily is really having to put up with a lot of peer pressure to post that chart!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lady H

There are a lot of out and closet chart stalkers here!


----------



## ipen44

Dwrigi--Thanks for your stellar update. I am in utter disbelief at how many are expecting!!! Congratulations to you all.. You are strong women for sticking through this and fighting hard. Just goes to show that we will all be mothers because we are going to pursue it no matter what. And those little babies are going to be the most cherished and loved babies in the world.

It is so funny when I hear anyone else is pregnant, I want to barf--not all of you though. I am truly elated for you. You all have me thinking I am going straight IVF after we adopt our first :happydance:

As for adoption. We have all of the paperwork done which took a good 7 months. We are in the U.S. and pursing private adoption, so the process goes something like this:
We go live after the agency confirms they have everything they need-should be next week.

Our agency will then activate our website and begin offering our profile to birth mothers who are considering adoption. This process is really controlled by the birth mother. They may select based on any criteria they wish. There is no waiting list or anything like that so you have to really try to market yourself to reduce your wait time.

Once a birth mother has expressed interest in you, you can call and speak with them. They set up a meeting for the birth parent(s) and adoptive parents to meet. Then both parties decided whether or not they want to officially "match".

Once matched, you are off the market for other birth mothers. So you wait for the baby to be born and pray that she does not change her mind. Once the baby is born, the birth parent(s) can sign the paperwork if they still want to pursue adoption. 

If she sticks with plan A, you take your baby home and the adoption is legalized in a couple of months. If she decides to parent the baby herself, you go back live and start all over again.

Sorry to be so long winded, but it is quite a process. We are praying we get picked quickly by someone who is due in 4 weeks, has not used drugs, is bright, and easy to work with..:haha:. We will settle for willing to give us a human.


----------



## nessaw

Hey pebble am not on the clomid yet. I have to take it cd2-6 and I was already on cd6 at the appt. So next month...or hopefully not!

All gd here dwirg. Looking lke school tom although as I live over 20 miles from school it will be a fun journey!

Vx


----------



## Lady H

ipen wow what a process. Sounds like you are on the right side of the paperwork but waiting for a potential baby sounds nerve wracking. Especially as they can still change their minds. I have everything crossed for you, you so deserve it xxx


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> Regarding CoQ10Im on 200/day. Is that not enough? For me it just means more delicious gummies! :munch: I guess that could get expensive. I had to travel with all my supplements this time, and I'm sure my buddy/roommate wondered why the heck I was taking so many pills. I just told her I'd had some deficiencies (D, iron), and that I was taking lots of supps to avoid getting the nasty flu. Doubt I was believed, but oh well. :shy:
> !

Flip-that is an impressive post! Been a long time since I ventured something that thorough, so well done you!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Glad that the conference went well! Weird to think of you being in the sky now, as I write this!! Incidentally, it's been -1 to -5 her for the past few days. I feel your anticipated pain!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Re. CoQ10. Well, I have been told and read from a variety of sources that you want to be aiming for 600mg per day. That is a lot and it IS expensive. You WILL rattle, but if you can get them sweet flavoured, then you're laughing! 

Good luck with the SMEP!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Ipen-that sounds amazing that you are so close to going live! What a strange experience. I am sure that you will have done everything that you can to make yourselves highly marketable! I so wish that you find somebody who is expecting in 4 weeks time, and is clean and good to deal with too!!! You never know, they may be around the next corner!! Good luck! :flower::flower:


----------



## emily405

LadyH, I work with teens. Pressure all you want. I am very good at saying no. No, you cannot go on the field trip without your parent's permission. I'm sorry, I'm sure the cookies you baked are very tasty, but we cannot serve them because if someone gets sick I could lose my job. (Remember back when we old folks were in school and we'd all make food and serve it to whomever? There's no way I'm allowed to have anything not prepackaged or catered, ever.) The only creature I can't say no to is my cat, who will sit on my head until I get up and give her breakfast. I figure it's good practice for a baby who will cry until I get up and feed him or her or change a diaper. 

Ipen, I have a handful of friends who have adopted. I'm always kind of surprised when they get babies. Internalized homophobia on my part, I guess. I sort of wonder what makes a woman give a lesbian couple a baby when there are straight couples out there, since we hear so much in the media about kids needing a mom and dad, yet several of my friends have newborns through private adoption. Anyway, that doesn't really apply to you. My point was that they get babies! It seems that they wait with their websites for a while, and then someone picks them. So good luck to you! 

Pebble, I told my donor when I would like to meet. Hopefully he can do it those days. He lives about two hours away and I will drive most of the way out to where he is so it's not too inconvenient for him. I figure I should do most of the driving since he's doing me such a big favor. Ideally I think I'd do CD11 and CD13, but I can't meet on CD11. I expect to ovulate on CD13 or CD14, and am trying to decide whether it's better to do two days in a row, 12 and 13, or 12 and 14. I guess I'll see when he can meet. I know it's better to do it 48 hours apart. CD14 is Saturday, and I don't want to kill his Saturday so we'll see. I imagine meeting me for a short while after work on Friday might be easier than doing it Saturday. We'll see. He's pretty flexible and accommodating, but he's a man in his mid-twenties, and of course has a social life!


----------



## ipen44

twiggers said:


> Hi pbl!! What area are you in? I do a lot of complex statistical modeling...so I know all about noise. I am trying to control the temping as much as possible, but there are so many extraneous variables to control for!
> 
> Re adoption: we've considered this as well...we're totally open to it (international as well) but we definitely want an infant. What are the costs associated with private adoptions in the us? Are you using an agency or just an attorney??

Twiggers--this can vary a lot. We also only want an infant at this point in our lives. You can get away with just a social worker and a lawyer. That is the cheapest way to go. You need the social worker to do the homestudy and to serve as the person receiving the birth parent relinquishment paperwork if the adoption is between states. Some states require more home visits than others. If you go this route, it can be fairly inexpensive ($5k-$10k) depending on how many hours you need to spend on legal and how many home visits you need. If you find your own birth parent this is the way to go.

Agencies can cost between $20k and $70k. What you are mainly paying for here is for the agency to check out and council the birth mothers. Also, they tend to spend a lot of money on marketing so your wait time should be much less.

In the 2012 fiscal cliff deal, the adoption tax credit was made permanent so in the year that the adoption is final, you can get around 13k of your $ back. If you spend more than 13k, you can deduct that from your AGI for your taxes.


----------



## emily405

Obviously I am already considering the "Why don't I have a daddy" question even though my child will know other kids without daddies. I have kind of been thinking for a while that I will probably be the only mommy, though, but I didn't feel like I could wait around any longer and see how my relationship was going to work out. We don't live together. I know this is going to be my family's first question even though they are supportive of me in general. I have already decided how I will answer that question, both to them and to the potential child when it comes up, but it does weigh on me every time I read stuff about how horrible it is to bring a child into the world without a father, or at least without two parents. Sometimes I think that it would be better to provide a home for a child who is already born rather than to bring another one into the world who will only have one parent, but I could only afford to go through the foster care system, and I am not sure that I'm ready to provide for an older child with special needs, which is all that I would qualify for as a single woman of my age. If I don't get pregnant maybe I will try that route later, but I feel like I need to give this one a chance before it's too late, even if this isn't quite what I pictured my relationship situation to be when I was doing this. I never thought there was anything wrong with being gay, but it's really hurtful to read some of the stuff out there sometimes. I imagine those of you doing IVF and other extraordinary measures have some idea, because I've also read stuff where people ask why you go to the trouble and say that you should also just adopt.


----------



## pbl_ge

Just checked back in, and saw these posts! Must. Respond. ASAP!



emily405 said:


> Ipen, I have a handful of friends who have adopted. I'm always kind of surprised when they get babies. Internalized homophobia on my part, I guess. I sort of wonder what makes a woman give a lesbian couple a baby when there are straight couples out there, since we hear so much in the media about kids needing a mom and dad, yet several of my friends have newborns through private adoption. Anyway, that doesn't really apply to you. My point was that they get babies! It seems that they wait with their websites for a while, and then someone picks them. So good luck to you!




emily405 said:


> Obviously I am already considering the "Why don't I have a daddy" question even though my child will know other kids without daddies. I have kind of been thinking for a while that I will probably be the only mommy, though, but I didn't feel like I could wait around any longer and see how my relationship was going to work out. We don't live together. I know this is going to be my family's first question even though they are supportive of me in general. I have already decided how I will answer that question, both to them and to the potential child when it comes up, but it does weigh on me every time I read stuff about how horrible it is to bring a child into the world without a father, or at least without two parents. Sometimes I think that it would be better to provide a home for a child who is already born rather than to bring another one into the world who will only have one parent, but I could only afford to go through the foster care system, and I am not sure that I'm ready to provide for an older child with special needs, which is all that I would qualify for as a single woman of my age. If I don't get pregnant maybe I will try that route later, but I feel like I need to give this one a chance before it's too late, even if this isn't quite what I pictured my relationship situation to be when I was doing this. I never thought there was anything wrong with being gay, but it's really hurtful to read some of the stuff out there sometimes. I imagine those of you doing IVF and other extraordinary measures have some idea, because I've also read stuff where people ask why you go to the trouble and say that you should also just adopt.

:hugs: It's so much harder to go against the grain, isn't it! But totally worth it, I think. And if I were giving up a baby, I would totally choose a lesbian couple. Here's why:
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/10/lesbians-child-abuse-0-percent_n_781624.html
Obviously there are many reasons for this, and this one study doesn't mean that no lesbians will ever abuse a child. However I certainly believe, and this study supports the idea, that child abuse rates among lesbians may be well below the norm.

I also think the young people today are much less homophobic (we're not supposed to use that word anymore, according to the AP, but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to use instead!). Give this 20 years and this will be a non-issue. In the meantime, I'm sure there are lots of young women who would have no problem giving to a lesbian woman or couple!

I also feel confident that the statistics about single parenting yielding bad outcomes are almost entirely reflecting poverty rather than some intrinsic need for two parents, and I say this based on the research literature. There are other aspects of single parenting that may lead to problems, such as limited time and ability to provide care, interactions to encourage brain development, and monitoring in adolescence to prevent problem behaviors, and a higher vulnerability to parenting stress which can get taken out on the kids. But I think those things happen frequently with two parent households! I'm a believer in the village approach to child rearing, so I don't think that a single woman of any orientation who makes sure the child/ren get interaction and monitoring throughout development will have problems. I mean more than typical parents do. We all mess up some things, right? Isn't that the deal?

I do think it's really important for kids of any sex to have good role models of all genders, but I don't think it needs to be in the nuclear family unit.

Anyway, stepping down off my soap box. :shy: I just couldn't not respond to this!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

And THANKS SO MUCH to Ipen for all the adoption info! This is really helpful. I know a few couples who have done the foster to adoption route (they've gotten infants, too!), and the international route, but I don't think I've known anyone who did private adoption. Good to know that it doesn't have to bankrupt you!


----------



## padbrat

Awwww thanks Dwrgi and LadyH for the well wishes. I can say I would not recommend the experience lol

Aww Emily. I am afraid I take a very simplistic approach when it comes to adoption of children. Just because you can give birth/get a woman pregnant doesn't mean you will be good parents. Does a baby care about the person who cares and loves them sexual preferences? Nope. Baby just wants to be cared for, loved, given attention and all the opportunities possible to grow into a fantastic person. 

Yes, other people have different views... there is not a lot you can do about that. 

I think most of us on this thread have faced to some extent the effect of others expectations and views on us. For myself, there is still such a stigma attached to M/C and I have suffered 6. I have been told by my own family that I should have given up, that I was stupid to put myself through it time and time again etc etc... and you dare not tell most people the full extent of what you experience because of their reaction. 

It is tough. I believe the hardest roads can bring the greatest rewards.... just need plenty of hope hope hope to get through it!


----------



## chickenchaser

OMG Pad, So glad you are OK. Scary Mary or what. You take care of yourself honey <3


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend. Sorry I disappeared for a few days after asking about supplements etc. Just wanted to say thank you for your welcomes and for all your advise. Of course I have more questions so sorry if this turns out to be a long post. 



Dwrgi said:


> Well, there are a number of things that you can do to improve egg quality. I was told that diet is essential and that you need to maximise proteins (preferably plant based, but animal will do: beans, lentils, seeds, etc. etc.), lots of eggs, etc.

Thanks Dwrgi for all that information. I tried the maximising of proteins when I was doing IVF, even to the point of drink protein shakes but I don't think I left enough time for it to be of any benefit (not from 3 months before). 




Dwrgi said:


> 5mg of folic acid (preferably folate as it absorbs better, think you'd need to see your GP about this)

Does this mean that the folic acid in Pregnacare or just regular Folic Acid is not enough? 



Dwrgi said:


> get hubby on the Wellman equivalent

I have this in the house for a well, it's hard to get DH to take them as he says they are digusting. But he will just have to suck it up and get on with it. :haha::winkwink: I also going to get him to take Vitamin C as I have heard it is good for men who smoke. I just can't get him to give up but he did say he wanted to so that is something to work on. His swimmers are ok but anything is worth a try. 



Dwrgi said:


> baby aspirin every day (75 units)

Can you get baby aspirin in Boots? 



Dwrgi said:


> I've also started taking Agnus Castus (or Vitex, as our American friends call it).

I can't take this as I am on Bromocriptine. I bought this a few years ago to take and googled to see if I can take it with Bromo but it does the same thing. I take Bromo to lower my prolactin levels. 



Dwrgi said:


> Lils will tell you that you need to take progesterone in the 2WW-my FS prescribed 3x 400mg per day for me when I had my ICSIs.

Where can I get this? I only had this when I was doing IVF. Is it something I can get online? 



Dwrgi said:


> You can also buy stuff like Preseed to act as a sperm friendly lubricant during the days of Ovulation..

I have been using this since starting TTCing :winkwink:



Dwrgi said:


> I don't suppose you need me to tell you that I guess that training hard for marathons may not be the best idea for conception, but I'm sure you're aware of this!

Totally...it was one of those things I just did after my failed IVF cycle...sort of on a whim and if I knew what I knew now I would never have signed up for it. It not only puts stress on my body but also mentally, it's exhausting and I am not even half way through the training plan. 

*@Dashka,* thanks for your kind words. I just can't imagine how it has been for you for that passed 11 years but it is good that you have an adopted daughter. I have approached DH about adopting but he doesn't seem keen on the idea. I hate being unexplained but after IVF I am wondering if it had anything to do with my low AMH. 



LilSluz said:


> Reiki sessions :happydance:. I'm a Karuna Reiki Master-Teacher (4 levels past Usui RMT -not my prof job though) just certified this past year in Glastonbury, UK (attuned at Stonehenge - was AWESOME!). AND got to meet 3 of these BNB ladies (Dwrgi, Butterfly & LadyH) while there - met in Bath, UK & bathed in the "healing waters" that supposedly got Queen Mary pregnant after dealing w/infertility (funny thing is none of us even knew that until afterwards!). Kismet is Reiki Prac. & Dashka is thinking about becoming cert. (I get so excited when I see someone acknowledge reiki - it is the coolest, eh?)
> 
> Can I ask what was your FSH, then? So, you did all the clotting & immunes tests too, or did they not do those? Any anatomical tests (HSG, SHG, hysteroscopy or laproscopy)? Sorry, just getting a feel for what you've done.
> 
> But Dwrgi hit the nail on the head & I second her advice. It sounds like you defo need to work on egg quality anyway, so if you really want to go for it, I would spend the $ on the supps. I had just posted DHEA studies in POst #16605 if you want to check them out (under Nessaw). Supposed to be great for us :jo:.
> 
> I really think beside clotting & lack of folate, my eggs were sh*t. I actually NTNP about 12 yrs - I don't think I ever mentioned that here? So did that entire egg/hormone regimen (Vitex, CoQ10, Omega 3's, DHEA, RJ & Bee pollen) & AMH actually went up prior to me hitting 4 mos. In the 4th month I got a lil surprise.
> 
> Not saying that will happen to all but for some of us - it may just be a matter of a lil boost in the egg dept & is so worth a try before too late? :flower:

Oh, I am so happy that someone else is into Reiki :happydance: Especially a Reiki Master. I often talk about my session in my journal but I just started sessions in November and just had 7 sessions before Christmas and one this year. I have gotten so much out of my sessions. The girl who does the sessions said in my last session that I need to focus more on my spirituality as I have the gift of reading Angel cards professionally. I also have been told that I am an Earth Angel. So after this marathon is over I am thinking of maybe doing Reiki Level 1. My work colleague just did her Level 1 at the weekend too and it sounds exciting. I just know this is the way to go for me. I told think many people understand it unless they have tried it. :winkwink:

My FSH in 2010 was 5.9 u/L. What is the clotting and immunes tests then? I am not sure if I have had these done but at the start of my LTTTC journal, I have listed all my test results in my journey. I did have a HSG which I found out I had a tilted uterus and everything was ok. I haven't had any of those other tests. After my HSG the only other option they gave me after that was IVF. 

I will have a look into all the supplements but I have heard about some side effects of DHEA. Is it true you start getting a lower voice and facial hair etc? 

Thanks for all the help ladies. I am still reading through the pages of this thread from when I last posted, it's a busy thread. :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Hi Irish,

I am no expert, but I can answer some of your questions.

The Folic Acid that Dwrgi is talking about is a higher dose than available commercially. The amount is 5mg and you will need to get it prescribed by your GP, however, most GP's are quite happy to prescribe it. My Consultant told me it has been proven to aid fertility.

My Hubby took Wellman and I would recommend it along with Pregnacare Preconceive for you. As with the folic acid you need to start 3 months prior to TTC ideally.

Yes baby aspirin is widely available. It is just a low dose of aspirin - 75mg in the UK (I think the US are at 81mg). You can get this in Boots, Tesco etc.

Cyclogest (progesterone) is not available on line, it is prescription only. Again, ask your GP to prescribe it. You can get low dose progesterone in a cream online however - Lils can tell you more.

The clotting tests are something that again, your GP will have to refer you for. The immune tests are more tricky in the UK. There is some research being done (spearheaded by Mr Shehata at Epsom and St Heliers) which suggests that during pregnancy a woman's immune system can attack the baby and kill it, resulting in first tri losses. This is combated by steroids called prednisolone. The usual strength is 25mg, however, this is very hard to get your GP to prescribe. If proven that you have high NK cells and you are under Mr Shehata's care he will prescribe this for you.

Basically I would say you need to have a frank talk with your GP. I found I had to be very informed and also very firm in what I wanted. GP's needed convincing that I was serious about having a child and it was affecting my quality of life as much of these drugs are fairly expensive.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks padbrat, 

I thought after my GP referring me over 2 years that he would just say there is nothing more that he could do if IVF didn't work for me. Although my GP is a nice man and easy to approach so I suppose there is no harm in asking him about the Folic Acid and progestrone. I could say with me getting older and the risks involved if I was to get pregnant hence me asking for a higher dose of folic acid. I am not sure what he would say about the progestrone and I am not sure what to tell him if he asks why I think I need it. 

I have never had a bfp so I can't say I have any problems with my immune system attacking anything...well what I know of anyway. But not sure what the clotting tests are and Mr Shehata is a bit far as I live in Northern Ireland but thanks for the recommendation. :winkwink:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## purplelou

Lady H said:


> There are a lot of out and closet chart stalkers here!

I'm outed :haha:



ipen44 said:


> Dwrigi--Thanks for your stellar update. I am in utter disbelief at how many are expecting!!! Congratulations to you all.. You are strong women for sticking through this and fighting hard. Just goes to show that we will all be mothers because we are going to pursue it no matter what. And those little babies are going to be the most cherished and loved babies in the world.
> 
> It is so funny when I hear anyone else is pregnant, I want to barf--not all of you though. I am truly elated for you. You all have me thinking I am going straight IVF after we adopt our first :happydance:
> 
> As for adoption. We have all of the paperwork done which took a good 7 months. We are in the U.S. and pursing private adoption, so the process goes something like this:
> We go live after the agency confirms they have everything they need-should be next week.
> 
> Our agency will then activate our website and begin offering our profile to birth mothers who are considering adoption. This process is really controlled by the birth mother. They may select based on any criteria they wish. There is no waiting list or anything like that so you have to really try to market yourself to reduce your wait time.
> 
> Once a birth mother has expressed interest in you, you can call and speak with them. They set up a meeting for the birth parent(s) and adoptive parents to meet. Then both parties decided whether or not they want to officially "match".
> 
> Once matched, you are off the market for other birth mothers. So you wait for the baby to be born and pray that she does not change her mind. Once the baby is born, the birth parent(s) can sign the paperwork if they still want to pursue adoption.
> 
> If she sticks with plan A, you take your baby home and the adoption is legalized in a couple of months. If she decides to parent the baby herself, you go back live and start all over again.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, but it is quite a process. We are praying we get picked quickly by someone who is due in 4 weeks, has not used drugs, is bright, and easy to work with..:haha:. We will settle for willing to give us a human.

ipen -wow, it's a long process! I never realised that a birth mom could pick her babies parents! It doesn't happen like that in the uk. Interesting to see the differences. Can I ask.... Would you be having an open or closed adoption? I hope there is a pregnany lady out there who is just waiting for. Your website to pop up so she can pick you! :hugs:



emily405 said:


> Obviously I am already considering the "Why don't I have a daddy" question even though my child will know other kids without daddies. I have kind of been thinking for a while that I will probably be the only mommy, though, but I didn't feel like I could wait around any longer and see how my relationship was going to work out. We don't live together. I know this is going to be my family's first question even though they are supportive of me in general. I have already decided how I will answer that question, both to them and to the potential child when it comes up, but it does weigh on me every time I read stuff about how horrible it is to bring a child into the world without a father, or at least without two parents. Sometimes I think that it would be better to provide a home for a child who is already born rather than to bring another one into the world who will only have one parent, but I could only afford to go through the foster care system, and I am not sure that I'm ready to provide for an older child with special needs, which is all that I would qualify for as a single woman of my age. If I don't get pregnant maybe I will try that route later, but I feel like I need to give this one a chance before it's too late, even if this isn't quite what I pictured my relationship situation to be when I was doing this. I never thought there was anything wrong with being gay, but it's really hurtful to read some of the stuff out there sometimes. I imagine those of you doing IVF and other extraordinary measures have some idea, because I've also read stuff where people ask why you go to the trouble and say that you should also just adopt.

I think that a child needs love most of all! If tats from 2 moms or 2 dads, or a mom and a dad, or a single mom or dad, so long as they are loved, it doesn't matter! With all you are going through to have your longed for baby, who would say you would make a bad mommy?! :hugs:
Plus, even those of us in "traditional" relationships/families, don't know what will happen in the future. If something happened to me, I know my baby would be loved by dh and by other family members..she would be fine. 



padbrat said:


> Awwww thanks Dwrgi and LadyH for the well wishes. I can say I would not recommend the experience lol
> 
> Aww Emily. I am afraid I take a very simplistic approach when it comes to adoption of children. Just because you can give birth/get a woman pregnant doesn't mean you will be good parents. Does a baby care about the person who cares and loves them sexual preferences? Nope. Baby just wants to be cared for, loved, given attention and all the opportunities possible to grow into a fantastic person.
> 
> Yes, other people have different views... there is not a lot you can do about that.
> 
> I think most of us on this thread have faced to some extent the effect of others expectations and views on us. For myself, there is still such a stigma attached to M/C and I have suffered 6. I have been told by my own family that I should have given up, that I was stupid to put myself through it time and time again etc etc... and you dare not tell most people the full extent of what you experience because of their reaction.
> 
> It is tough. I believe the hardest roads can bring the greatest rewards.... just need plenty of hope hope hope to get through it!

Isn't it sad that there is this horrible stigma attached to MC! Things would be so much easier and maybe a tiny bit less painful if we could easily discuss this stuff or tell others what has happened. After all, a MC is not the fault of anyone! Same should be said for infertility too I think!:hugs:
Glad you are feeling better! I think in a crisis you can't beat the nhs! It's so underfunded (well actually there's a lot of money wasted) that some things are not well funded (ivf etc)

Pebble - hope you are having fun on your trip! That was a mahoosive post!!

Someone (maybe Emily) said about saving the cbfm sticks. You can actually keep one that you have used and which gve a low result, and use it again (don't re-pee, just poke the stick in the machine) on days you know will be low...ie if you always get asked for a stick cd6....or after your peaks have finished, you will always get lows. If you were up to more than 10 sticks when your peak happened, the machine will automatically ask for sticks the next 10 days! (it likes batches of 10) so you could save a bunch of sticks by just feeding machine with an already used one.
Hope that makes sense!:wacko:

Huge hugs to everyone else
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

twiggers said:


> Where can you buy preseed?
> 
> Right DH and I are just on generic multivitamins. Contemplating something more specific to pregnancy/fertility. I would need to switch to a prenatal anyways :)
> 
> CD 6 and temp jump was minor today. We tried to BD but DH has ED and we had trouble without lube (normally use saliva, which we've read isn't good for sperm). He's pulled out the Viagra to be ready for CD8. Man, I hope I o this month!

Not sure where you are, but I know amazon has it.
It you are in the uk, boots does conceive plus which is the same :winkwink:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## owl35

Hello lovely ladies!

Padster - glad you are ok. How scary!

Lot's of posts these past days so I have to catch up first. 

Skiing was a lot of fun. Holy cow was it cold yesterday :cold: -2F/-18C. We had to call it quits after just 2h of skiing because my body was frozen and wouldn't warm up anymore. I think I broke my second toe when I smashed my toes against my boot. I taped it up good today and it doesn't hurt too much when walking. I will try to run later today. If that works I'm sure it's not broken. :wacko:

The BCP makes my face break out! I haven't had pimples that size since I was a teenager :growlmad: Still don't have a new RE yet but I have 3 more weeks to decide on one before I start with the injections. 

I hope you all have a great week! :hugs:


----------



## JennyEc

Hello Everyone. I'm new here. Basically I'm trying to get some support for myself. I'm 42 years old and I'm currently TTC through donor sperm. A friend of mine has agreed to donate for me, so at present I'm not going down the IUI, IVF route, although I may do. I was in a relationship with someone, who decided that he didn't want children, at least not now, and I didn't have time to wait for him to become ready. So I ended the relationship and I'm going down the donor route. It was a very tough decision, but I really believe it was the right thing to have done.

Anyhow, I've just done my first cycle and I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. AF isn't due till Friday, but I did one of those 6 days early tests today and it was BFN. I got quite a bit of twinges which I thought were implantation pains around day 8 and 9, and felt a bit woozy, but it may well have been wishful thinking. 

I suppose I'm joining this site because I can see that if I don't have somewhere to share this journey, I am going to go nuts waiting for 2 weeks every month. The days seem to creep by. I do feel like everything else has become unimportant in my life other than getting pregnant. I'm still trying to keep up with my hobbies (running, piano etc) and I'm working, but I feel very distracted. 

I'd love to get chatting with all you ladies, so please do drop me a line so I can save my sanity!! :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

Twig I had cyclogest from BFP not OV. So if you are not pregnant your GP may question why you need it. I would also say that Mr S is really the option if you have had repeated losses. 

Purps I absolutely agree with you. It is like the way people used to react to cancer 20 years ago... 

Owl the BCP did the same to me when i was doing DE! It doesn't last for long and is another step to hopefully getting your BFP! 

Welcome Jenny! I think many of us can understand your situation! Are you taking any prenatals and folic acid?


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome Jenny, you have found the most knowledgeable ladies on this site (not me, I'm still relatively new to all this, but some of the other ladies here know it all, in a good way) What will have though is loads of understanding and we genuinely care for each other.
I hope your stay here is short but if not your very welcome and I'm sure you will soon feel at home. XXX


----------



## padbrat

Aww Chicken you are no newbie on here sweetie xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Ah bless you Pad, I still feel my knowledge is tiny compared to you guys. XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow so many posts to catch up on :dohh:

Ok so I just want to say I am reading everything but I have a memory like a sieve so I can't remember wht I was going to reply apart from welcome Jenny, I was in a similar boat to you when I started a couple of years ago but you have a year on me. Good luck, I think you have made the right decision :flower:

Pad, wow that sounds super scary, so glad you are ok :hugs::hugs:

:wave: waves at everyone else and tries to remember :jo: :haha:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Jenny and welcome!
You have come to the right place here to save your sanity! Mine was rescued on many occasions by the lovely ladies here!
:flower:


Pad -exactly! Mental health problems are a similar thing...like it's anyones fault or an embarrassment if you suffer with depression or whatever!


----------



## BlooBelle

Hello, I just wanted to introduce myself. I am 37 and ttc #1 with my DH who is 39. We have been married for 2 years, been together 5, sort of trying for 4. I have never been pregnant, why is a mystery. When I say sort of trying, I mean I am terrible of tracking, I can barely remember when my last AF was let alone remember to take my temp everyday! I am making a commitment to temp next cycle. I think I am a couple of days past ovulation now if my terrible calculations are correct! Also, we went to a fertility doc here who has started checking my blood and my hubby is doing a SA, all of which we will get the results of this week although the nurse said everything so far looked pretty normal.
I have read through a lot of the postings going way back here and you ladies really are an inspriation to me!


----------



## purplelou

Hi bloo and welcome :flower:
It is a pain In the bottom to try anD remember to temp and chart....but it does work if you are not sure about ov. Maybe if you get into a pattern with it, it'll become easier! ( I know I used to sleep-temp at times :haha: )


----------



## emily405

Welcome, Jenny! I am also doing insemination with a known donor. I'm in my second cycle, going to inseminate later this week. I hope both of us have a short stay, but we can compare notes while we're here! :)

Welcome, BlooBelle! I hope your stay is short now that you are tracking!

Padbrat, Purplelou, Pebble, thanks. I should just stop reading comments on articles online. I don't keep negative people in my life and don't have any friends or even any family who don't think gay people shouldn't have families or kids, but sometimes I can't help myself with paying attention to stuff in the media. I even live in a pretty liberal area so almost all of the people I work with share my views (except maybe one, and she knows better than to say anything to me). Kids sometimes say dumb stuff, but I don't hold anyone to the views they have at fifteen, and even most of them are great. As far as actually being a parent, it's not my child who will be at high risk of negative outcomes. It's not the child of an educated single mother who knows how to navigate the school system and will take her kid to toddler yoga who is at risk. Even though my family is going to be concerned for me doing it without a co-parent, I'm not worried that they're going to tell me I'm really on my own. My parents can't get enough of my nephew, and I have an aunt and uncle who are jealous that they don't have a grandchild yet so are always visiting and babysitting if my sister and her husband want to go out. I don't think my nephew has ever had a babysitter who wasn't related to him, and not because my sister is afraid to leave him with non-relatives but because my family is always around. I can't imagine that they'll treat me any differently just because I don't have a partner. 

Twiggers, I bought Preseed at CVS. Bonus - it had coupons for Clearblue tests inside and I had the cashier ring up my purchases in two transactions so I could open the box and use the coupons then! I bought some sticks for the CBFM, and I still have one for a CB pregnancy test should I ever miss AF. I think it's also available at drugstore.com. I looked it up there in case I couldn't find it locally, but when I did, I just picked it up. 

Owl35, the only ski injury I ever had was broken fingers. I dropped my skis on my hand in the parking lot in the morning before skiing. No way was I turning around and going home, though. I skied all day and my mom took me to the doctor the next day. No sense going to the ER 24 hours later. I was a teenager on a school ski trip. You can get away with dumb stuff like that when you're 15.

I didn't know a GP would have to prescribe me 5 mg of folic acid. Since you ladies recommended it and I couldn't find it at the pharmacy, I just bought 800 mg tablets and take five of them. That's 4000 mg, and my regular prenatal has 800, so I figure 4800 is pretty close. The bottle cost me about $4, though with as many as I take it only lasts 20 days. I'll ask my GP except I hate going to see her. I don't think she's that great of a doctor, you know? She's ok. I used to have a doctor I loved, but then my insurance changed and I had to switch doctors and I didn't go to the trouble of finding another one I loved. I like my gyn nurse practitioner but only see her once a year, and I figure I'll find a good midwife practice if they'll take me at my age, obstetrician if not once I get pregnant. 

I had no idea about the CBFM and used sticks. I just don't turn my on after my peak. Maybe I will start feeding it used sticks instead!

Ok, this was really long! Hope everyone in the US who had the day off enjoyed it!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## nessaw

Welcome jenny and bloo. Hope ur stay here is short but sweet!!

Purps am going to join emily in following ur cbfm advice. Thank u.

Hi everyone. Hope ur all ok.vx


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome bloo xxx


----------



## JennyEc

Gosh, how lovely to get such a great welcome. Chickenchaser and purplelou, thanks for your warm welcome. 

Emily, it's good to know that there is someone else in the same boat. I just did my first round with a known donor. I've been a bit strung out since I ovulated, I find the waiting hard to bear. I'm quite an impatient person. A friend of mine told me today that I have to let go a bit. Just take the action and then let go of the outcome. It will make the process much more bearable, and I will be less stressed and more likely to have success. 

I'm waiting for AF this Friday, my cycle is 25/26 days, and then I will begin the count down to cycle 2. 

Butterfly, thanks also for your welcome. I'm new hear, but looking at your post, am I right in thinking you are trying with donor eggs now? I would definitely consider going down that route if necessary. It took me a long time to get the courage to do this alone and be a single mum. 

Anyway, so great to hear from you all. I definitely need the moral support :flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, lots of new folks. Welcome, all! 

I'm going to be a bit selfish and cut straight to questions about OPKs. Today is my first day of POAS for this, and I did 3. 8 am with FMU, 2 PM (maybe 1 hr since last pee) and 5 pm (maybe 3 hours since last pee--I'm jet lagged and fell asleep. If I can do that EVERY day then maybe I'll get accurate results!). 

I attached the photo of these, and here's my question: it looks like I have a line! Is that normal? I'm not expecting to O for another week, and I have no other symptoms. In this photo the oldest is on the right--no idea why the damn thing is rotated here, but I can't figure out how to fix it. 
https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc461/pbl_ge/opks_zps93efadb5.jpg

Do folks usually get a faint line like this long before an O? I'll be very sad if it's another early O month as OH isn't even in town!


----------



## ipen44

emily405 said:


> Obviously I am already considering the "Why don't I have a daddy" question even though my child will know other kids without daddies. I have kind of been thinking for a while that I will probably be the only mommy, though, but I didn't feel like I could wait around any longer and see how my relationship was going to work out. We don't live together. I know this is going to be my family's first question even though they are supportive of me in general. I have already decided how I will answer that question, both to them and to the potential child when it comes up, but it does weigh on me every time I read stuff about how horrible it is to bring a child into the world without a father, or at least without two parents. Sometimes I think that it would be better to provide a home for a child who is already born rather than to bring another one into the world who will only have one parent, but I could only afford to go through the foster care system, and I am not sure that I'm ready to provide for an older child with special needs, which is all that I would qualify for as a single woman of my age. If I don't get pregnant maybe I will try that route later, but I feel like I need to give this one a chance before it's too late, even if this isn't quite what I pictured my relationship situation to be when I was doing this. I never thought there was anything wrong with being gay, but it's really hurtful to read some of the stuff out there sometimes. I imagine those of you doing IVF and other extraordinary measures have some idea, because I've also read stuff where people ask why you go to the trouble and say that you should also just adopt.

Emily--You should pursue becoming a parent in the way that rings most true to you. I just wanted to let you know about something that I had read regarding your comment about adoption through foster care. I was on this website www.icareaboutorphans.org and read that single and up through the 50s are ok. Truly--I totally understand pursuing pregnancy/child birth/the whole package. With adoption you do feel that you are missing some part of the experience. Just wanted to let you know the other option may be more possible than your are currently thinking.


----------



## ipen44

Purple--We are pursuing open adoption. Honestly, initially, we were thinking that open would be some exchanged letters and knowing full names. We selected an agency because they have a national website for a low cost (less than half the others). They are big proponents of totally open adoption. This means visits, etc. It depends on what the birth parents and you agree to. In most U.S. states this is not legally binding so it is a delicate relationship. The more I have learned, the more I think it is a good idea. I have been talking with my nieces about their adoptions and how they feel about them and both said they are sad that they have not met birth parents. They don't feel attractive because they look very different from the people where they live. Very small town homogenous population. I think open is right for us--just have to wait and see what the expectations/desires are on the birth parent side to see if we can agree to something that works for all.


----------



## ipen44

PBL--The line is normal. The line on the middle one is likely lighter because your urine was so dilute. When using OPKs, I was using them two times per day. Once in the am with FMU and one after I got home from work (I would avoid peeing for about 3 hours just to get good and concentrated). When line 2 gets darker than the reference, you are good. The smiley was easier for me--either a "yes" or "no" is very helpful. Many months, I only caught it when measuring 2x per day because my LH surge is short short short.


----------



## ipen44

Sorry I am hogging up on your forum today, but have some very interesting news to report.

Even then we are going adoption, we are not trying to prevent pregnancy and I still have a monthly POAS problem. I bought a huge lot of internet cheapies back in the day when I was trying every month so I use them at will. This morning I do 1 and see a SSP (small skinny positive):happydance:. I have 3 days before AF is officially due. 

This happened 2 times before, but I miscarry very quickly. My husband has very poor sperm quality. Not many, bad swimmers and not shaped correctly. The not shaped correctly part leads to early miscarriage. Still excited that we seem to have outsmarted the first two problems (it has been 2 years since that happened). I don't expect this to result in a healthy baby, but feel happy to know we are not a total lost cause when we do try again :happydance:.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ipen

Spoiler



ipen44 said:


> Sorry I am hogging up on your forum today, but have some very interesting news to report.
> 
> Even then we are going adoption, we are not trying to prevent pregnancy and I still have a monthly POAS problem. I bought a huge lot of internet cheapies back in the day when I was trying every month so I use them at will. This morning I do 1 and see a SSP (small skinny positive):happydance:. I have 3 days before AF is officially due.
> 
> This happened 2 times before, but I miscarry very quickly. My husband has very poor sperm quality. Not many, bad swimmers and not shaped correctly. The not shaped correctly part leads to early miscarriage. Still excited that we seem to have outsmarted the first two problems (it has been 2 years since that happened). I don't expect this to result in a healthy baby, but feel happy to know we are not a total lost cause when we do try again :happydance:.

Wow, Ipen, I hope this is a sticky bean for you! Keep us posted. If you don't mind, however, the ladies on the forum have agreed to put good news about pregnancies inside spoilers, like I've done here. Some of us have been trying for a long time to conceive, and this way we can choose to look and/or brace ourselves before seeing other people's good news. You can use spoilers one of two ways. The first is to click on "Go advanced", highlight the text you want to hide, then click on the smiley face with a black line. The other is to just put in text:
[_spoiler] WRITE YOUR MESSAGE HERE
[_/spoiler]
But take out the underscores.

Also, thanks for the reassurances about my faint line! I completely missed an early O a couple of months ago, so I'm just scared it will happen again. :blush:

Good luck and lots of dust to you!


----------



## Dwrgi

Ipen-have you ever thought of having ICSI? (If you need to, that is. Hoping this one sticks! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:). The embryologist will select the best sperm and use this to fertilize the eggs. Sounds like your eggs are fine. Surely worth thinking about?? :shrug:

Good luck, lovely! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> Wow, lots of new folks. Welcome, all!
> 
> I'm going to be a bit selfish and cut straight to questions about OPKs. Today is my first day of POAS for this, and I did 3. 8 am with FMU, 2 PM (maybe 1 hr since last pee) and 5 pm (maybe 3 hours since last pee--I'm jet lagged and fell asleep. If I can do that EVERY day then maybe I'll get accurate results!).
> 
> I attached the photo of these, and here's my question: it looks like I have a line! Is that normal? I'm not expecting to O for another week, and I have no other symptoms. In this photo the oldest is on the right--no idea why the damn thing is rotated here, but I can't figure out how to fix it.
> https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc461/pbl_ge/opks_zps93efadb5.jpg
> 
> Do folks usually get a faint line like this long before an O? I'll be very sad if it's another early O month as OH isn't even in town!

Would agree with Ipenn-there are defo lines there. Incidentally, some people write on the sticks with pen, using very small writing, obvs!! :winkwink: That way, you can keep on top which is which. Unusual for O to be this early, but interesting to catch it now. Keep on monitoring and pray that DH comes back early!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iamtruetome

Good Morning Ladies,

I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else on here...

AF was scheduled to show this past weekend, so I had made an appointment to get my FSH test on Monday in an attempt to get the ball rolling in figuring out why we haven't been able to conceive. 

However, I had very light brown spotting for four days last week (mainly when I wiped, except for one day when it showed on a panty liner), then on Saturday I got a tiny bit of red flow, along with the cramps, bloating, etc. that I typically get with AF. Since then I've had barely anything, but some brownish-black blood (again, spotting on a panty liner) this morning. :shrug: Unfortunately, I had to cancel my blood test yesterday because I wasn't having a true period. 

I'm not pg (temps have dropped and HPTs are negative), so now I'm worried something might be wrong. My periods were always 5 days, and in the last year they've been more like 4 days with only one of those being "heavy" flow. This wasn't even a full day of AF.

I couldn't sleep last night...concerned that my body is turning against me, and it is so discouraging. I have made an appointment with a new ob-gyn (closer to home) in mid-February, but DH and I are still filling out the paperwork for Shady Grove.

I'm just wondering...has this happened to anyone else on here?
If so, did your AF return to normal?
I have my CBFM and was all set to use it for ths first time this cycle, but I don't think I'm going to ovulate this time around. :nope:


----------



## Maddy40

pbl_ge said:


> Do folks usually get a faint line like this long before an O? I'll be very sad if it's another early O month as OH isn't even in town!

Hey Pebble...wow that's quite a line you have there, girlie :blush:
I think the only way to know when you definately O is a blood test? I normally get 3 days of positive OPKs with a very distinct havy line. But I actually O right at the beginning of my surge. Only discovered that when I started having blood tests and internal scans at the FS. But of course, like everything about TTC, it can apparently vary for each person and can change per cycle :wacko: FX it's just your body slowly building up to the right level.

AFM I've read but not enough energy to write a long post today...tired from driving! Two days away in Sydney was fabulous. We deliberately acted like tourists (even though I used to live there, DH hadn't been before), including several hours lying on Bondi Beach this afternoon before driving home. Glorious! Scan on Monday showed 2 follies 10mm and 8mm, going back on Thurs for another check. Hope my left ovary decides to play ball, as it took quite a lot of poking and prodding both internal and external to find it at Monday's check!


----------



## Butterfly67

JennyEc said:


> Gosh, how lovely to get such a great welcome. Chickenchaser and purplelou, thanks for your warm welcome.
> 
> Emily, it's good to know that there is someone else in the same boat. I just did my first round with a known donor. I've been a bit strung out since I ovulated, I find the waiting hard to bear. I'm quite an impatient person. A friend of mine told me today that I have to let go a bit. Just take the action and then let go of the outcome. It will make the process much more bearable, and I will be less stressed and more likely to have success.
> 
> I'm waiting for AF this Friday, my cycle is 25/26 days, and then I will begin the count down to cycle 2.
> 
> Butterfly, thanks also for your welcome. I'm new hear, but looking at your post, am I right in thinking you are trying with donor eggs now? I would definitely consider going down that route if necessary. It took me a long time to get the courage to do this alone and be a single mum.
> 
> Anyway, so great to hear from you all. I definitely need the moral support :flower:

Hi Jenny, yes I am going for donor eggs because I just think that if I do get pg at this age it would be much more likely to be a take home baby with DE. It is quite expensive but i will give it one go and if it doesn't work and I don't get frosties then I will go for donor embryo which would mean ending up as a single mum too :flower:

My cycle is also about 26 days as I tend to O on cd11 although it has varied a bit in the last 6 months :wacko:



pbl_ge said:


> Wow, lots of new folks. Welcome, all!
> 
> I'm going to be a bit selfish and cut straight to questions about OPKs. Today is my first day of POAS for this, and I did 3. 8 am with FMU, 2 PM (maybe 1 hr since last pee) and 5 pm (maybe 3 hours since last pee--I'm jet lagged and fell asleep. If I can do that EVERY day then maybe I'll get accurate results!).
> 
> I attached the photo of these, and here's my question: it looks like I have a line! Is that normal? I'm not expecting to O for another week, and I have no other symptoms. In this photo the oldest is on the right--no idea why the damn thing is rotated here, but I can't figure out how to fix it.
> 
> Do folks usually get a faint line like this long before an O? I'll be very sad if it's another early O month as OH isn't even in town!

pebble I normally get lines like this about 2 days before I O... :flower:

ipen


Spoiler
congrats on getting even a ssl :happydance: here's hoping it turns to a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Do folks usually get a faint line like this long before an O? I'll be very sad if it's another early O month as OH isn't even in town!
> 
> Hey Pebble...wow that's quite a line you have there, girlie :blush:
> I think the only way to know when you definately O is a blood test? I normally get 3 days of positive OPKs with a very distinct havy line. But I actually O right at the beginning of my surge. Only discovered that when I started having blood tests and internal scans at the FS. But of course, like everything about TTC, it can apparently vary for each person and can change per cycle :wacko: FX it's just your body slowly building up to the right level.
> 
> AFM I've read but not enough energy to write a long post today...tired from driving! Two days away in Sydney was fabulous. We deliberately acted like tourists (even though I used to live there, DH hadn't been before), including several hours lying on Bondi Beach this afternoon before driving home. Glorious! Scan on Monday showed 2 follies 10mm and 8mm, going back on Thurs for another check. Hope my left ovary decides to play ball, as it took quite a lot of poking and prodding both internal and external to find it at Monday's check!Click to expand...

Good luck with the follie check on Thurs! Looking good though! My clinic recommends star jumps before EC as it helps the ovaries to drop, thus making the follicles easier to find! Might be worth a try next time you scan-about five should do it!!! 

Lucky you, being on Bondi. So weird to read this, when my brother lives there too. It's a small world! Glad you enjoyed your break! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi all,

Grow follies grow Maddie... holiday follies are the best type!!!!! Can't wait to hear if the star jumps assist in finding the lost ovary.

Ipen - exciting news..... great to hear....

Butterfly your DE, DEmb program is getting closer and its getting exciting!!!!!!!!!

Pbl your lines are impressive.. soon soon!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM... one word. Heart burn. Actually two. Heart burn and constipation. Excellent!


----------



## Irish_eyes

*@ipen44*

Spoiler
Congratulations :happydance: fingers crossed for a sticky bean :hugs:

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well and oh my, this thread is fast pacing isn't it? :haha: 

*@Dwrgi* I know what you mean now about the CoQ10 being expensive. Have been looking around for it and bottles of 30 could set you back around £15 with each tablet containing 30mg which means I would need to take about 20 tablets a day. :huh: Could that be right? 

I have a question, this is the first time this has happened to me in the 4 years I have been TTC. Last cycle, I worked out that I was due AF 13-14 days after a +opk which worked out to be a Friday or Saturday but I ended up taking it on the Wednesday which means if all was right then my LP was 11 days. I have always had a 29 day cycle and a 13 day LP. The odd time it would be 28, 30, 31 and 32 days but always with a 13 day LP. I have always had spotting before AF arrive and it gets to the point I am not sure what to class as day 1. I have taken high strength EPO before but it only delayed ovulation. After IVF my cycles not seem to last 31 days with exception of one or two months. I stopped temping a long time ago as it puts DH off and only POAS for a few cycles so I am not sure if the 13 day LP still stands. Well, I know it would be best to temp, poas and get the CBFM out again to see whats happening. 

Anyway, this cycle AF left on CD4 or 5 and on CD10 I woke up to (TMI alert) an approx 2.5" x 1.5" of red blood in my underwear and there were a few clots of blood (I normally get this when I have AF). It just went from that dark brown discharge and now I just feel constantly wet. :blush: Does anyone have any ideas what this could be and would it be anything to worry about? 

And sorry for the long post...again.


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> AFM... one word. Heart burn. Actually two. Heart burn and constipation. Excellent!

You stinker!!!! :blush::blush::rofl::rofl::rofl::tease:


----------



## drhouse

ha ha ha.... [email protected] thanks!!!! Tis a completely internal problem currently.... so completely stink free...... Will NOT update you with TMI or deets on this one!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

iamtruetome said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else on here...
> 
> AF was scheduled to show this past weekend, so I had made an appointment to get my FSH test on Monday in an attempt to get the ball rolling in figuring out why we haven't been able to conceive.
> 
> However, I had very light brown spotting for four days last week (mainly when I wiped, except for one day when it showed on a panty liner), then on Saturday I got a tiny bit of red flow, along with the cramps, bloating, etc. that I typically get with AF. Since then I've had barely anything, but some brownish-black blood (again, spotting on a panty liner) this morning. :shrug: Unfortunately, I had to cancel my blood test yesterday because I wasn't having a true period.
> 
> I'm not pg (temps have dropped and HPTs are negative), so now I'm worried something might be wrong. My periods were always 5 days, and in the last year they've been more like 4 days with only one of those being "heavy" flow. This wasn't even a full day of AF.
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night...concerned that my body is turning against me, and it is so discouraging. I have made an appointment with a new ob-gyn (closer to home) in mid-February, but DH and I are still filling out the paperwork for Shady Grove.
> 
> I'm just wondering...has this happened to anyone else on here?
> If so, did your AF return to normal?
> I have my CBFM and was all set to use it for ths first time this cycle, but I don't think I'm going to ovulate this time around. :nope:

I don't really know what's going on, but here's one idea: is it possible that you didn't O, and that your cycle will be longer than normal? It's not unusual to have an occasional anovulatory cycle. 

This is the only thing I could think of. Hope things return to normal soon!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies my FS appointment is booked for the 21st of Feb, Can any of the UK ladies give me a heads up about what will happen at our first appointment. I know it is with the consultant and it says bring your diary to book in further appointments but that is all the information we have recieved and I just like to know.

Thanks


----------



## BlooBelle

Wow, this forum is quick! 

To purplelou! :hi: Thanks so much for the warm welcome and words of encouragement! That is partially why I joined so that I dont give up without at least trying.

To emily405! Thanks I hope its short too but I can tell already that I will enjoy my time with you ladies. I have just started taking the prenatals myself but all of the talk of needing the extra folic on the boards here has me curious about asking my doc for a prescription as well.

To nessaw & chickenchaser! Thanks for the welcome! :flower:

Ipen44:

Spoiler
Congratulations! Lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust:
 
Also to chickenchaser: I am in the US so I imagine things are a bit different here, but my first appointment they took a lot of info about my history and my DH history, and made (as you said) further appointments to get bloodwork and an HSG and a SA for my husband. I hope things go well for you today!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi chicken, when I was first referred to the FS from my GP my first appt was just questions, request for more blood tests which I think was just CD3 and Rubella and I also had an internal scan of my ovaries. I think after that my next appt was to to tell me the outcome of the blood tests and my next step was a HSG. My appt after that was to tell me my HSG was fine and they were referring me to the IVF clinic. So all in all I seen my FS 3 times before going to the IVF clinic. Mind you though I am in Northern Ireland and things could be very different in England. I know my GP did all tests he could do with me so I didn't have to do them when I was referred.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Girls, I am doing some research on CoQ10 and I have found a seller on Ebay doing a bottle of 120 200mg for £22.99. I have worked out that to take 600mg per day this bottle could last me for 40 days so only have to take 3 per day. That's not as scary as 20 per day as I would feel as if I am overdosing. :haha:

Also, am I right saying that EPA is found in Omega 3? Sorry that is probably a daft question.


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies - I've only been away from here since Friday and I'm sooooo behind!!! :wacko:Work is pretty busy again - but going to try to catch up sometime today hopefully....
if not just wanted to say hi and sending hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## JennyEc

Butterfly, I'm new to this so I'm not sure if I'm cutting and pasting right. You wrote:

"Hi Jenny, yes I am going for donor eggs because I just think that if I do get pg at this age it would be much more likely to be a take home baby with DE. It is quite expensive but i will give it one go and if it doesn't work and I don't get frosties then I will go for donor embryo which would mean ending up as a single mum too"

I'm really happy to hear that you are going ahead with donor eggs. It's something I've thought about a lot and it's definitely an avenue I will go down if I need to. Because I'm new to this I'm not sure about some of the terminology. When you said it "would be much more likely to be a take home baby with DE" - what does that mean? The abbreviations throw me a bit. 

It's so encouraging that there are other women out there doing this as well. I cant tell you what a relief it is. I've been chewing this over in my mind for so long - doing it on my own that is - lots of my friends have talked to me about doing the same thing, but no one else has had the courage to actually do it. I think it does take courage doesn't it?

I'm going to get my hormone levels checked on day 3 of my next cycle and then the FS will tell me if he thinks I need to take clomid. :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Bloo and Irish, That is what I thought :thumbup:

Dash Love to you too honey :hugs:

Kismet, I'm off to your journal now :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Forgive me if this post shows up 3x but BNB ate it, then I saw the moderator "needs to check it" & that always meant - NO POST WILL EVER SHOW UP, so I am reposting w/no links this time. :growlmad: This thread is moving way too fast for me to keep up!

Chicken  Oh good on the appt, just one more month! :happydance: Cant wait

Ness  ugh, you had the youre not ovulating thing too? :growlmad: Seriously, what a bunch of idiots & a-holes for them to put us through months of torment when all it would have taken was for them to ask one little question  10 seconds of time???!!! Yay for going whole hog this month! :haha:

True  no probs, enjoy! :winkwink:

Pad - :haha:, yes I am! :hugs: Are you feeling better & back to work again? What a terribly scary thing to happen to you. PEs are nothing to mess with & Im just glad that you got in right away & they got it under control & have you on the extra meds. :hugs:

Twiggers  Well, I started off with the CD3 & CD21 tests (oh  I didnt even put CD21 on there = progesterone, basically) & about 26 of the other tests. Then some more came later. If you have a good, thorough RE/FS, you should be getting a good lot of these tests. I got these tests after only 2 mcs so I wasnt even RMC yet (which requires 3+ mcs). They are really for all types of infertility. Dont worry about the chart  for your 1st month you may want to question every little rise & fall  dont do it as daily fluctuations mean nothing (mine always looked like the Rocky mountains pre & post-Ov!). Wait until you have the whole picture & use OPKs to detect the surge for :sex: part. Especially w/hormonal flucs from BCP. It will be much easier next month (if needed). For OPKs, what does the directions say? Only CBE Digi usually uses FMU. The rest I know of you have to POAS after 11am? 

BF  :dohh: FINALLY got it now :happydance: I swear I had it, but then I hated the full-string link so I put my own words in instead & thought it worked. But then I changed it again to put lil emoticons in & I think I fd everything up. So went back & did it all over again! :wacko: (works!)

Beryl  sorry to hear about so much tragedy & suffering. That plagued my entire 30s so I could not TTC, myself. Hopefully you made it out the other side even stronger & healthier. But cheers to getting past all of that & no matter how we all arrived here, may we all get our lil rainbows one day, right? And we will all sacrifice for it, but thats quite OK  it will be so worth it. :thumbup:

Ipen  HELLOOOOO there! Thanks, hun  Im getting there. Not sure where you left off last year but I ended up w/ 4 mcs in all. I always wondered where you were in the adoption process & how you were doing?! And good for you for demanding the adoption be human  we have to have our standards, you know! :haha: Loved TTGALTYAB.

Spoiler
Wow, you got a :bfp:? Congrats!!! Sending sticky ~~~~ & :dust:!

Dwrgi  great rundown, lovely! Hope you are enjoying that snow day off of work today :thumbup:

DrH  eeek, more studying? Is it continuing education/licensing type of thing? We have to do 40hrs a year :sleep::sleep::sleep: You poor dear. :hugs: (yeah the link should finally work now  when are you getting one? Hint, hint :winkwink:)

Pebble  Welcome back to the frozen tundra! Im so glad you had a nice time despite dreading the whole thing! Had to be a nice break from the cold, right? Most people would kill for less. :wacko: Yeah, I didnt really consider NTNP as TTC, so never really mentioned it. But I guess it is important bc after 12 years (after 5) some kind of accident should have happened right? My link works now! I fiddled with it too many times & apparently messed it all up. :blush: I take 600mg CoQ10 also. Happy Bday to OH & let the games :sex::sex::sex: begin! :dust::dust::dust: Just saw your OPKs  yes its normal to get faint lines early before O. Often a week or so early, even. But you may be gearing up as some getting darker, so start testing 2-3x/day now if you can. (think of lines as an early warning system :winkwink:). Hope it holds off a bit!!!

Dashka  here, here for a great 2-day :sex: fest over the weekend, major :dust::dust::dust: for you too!

Emily  hey, in case anyone didnt mention it, if you wanna post your chart. :haha: (j/k) I think people are going to get better & better with the whole gay couple thing. Some people just need a little time to warm up to something they dont quite understand. :flower: 

Mirium  updates?

Irish  yes, reiki is quite awesome, eh? I always tell people to go at least 3x as it seems to build & people start realizing what it really is after #3. Its wonderful & glad you like the angel cards too. I recommend boosting spirituality for everyone, really! Especially when going through something this tough in life, it really has helped me get through some bad times & remain eerily calm when the old me would have been freaking out entirely. As far as clotting & immunes tests, its the ones that I posted back a few pages, post #16678 (I think it roughly 2-29 that contain the clotting & immunes tests.) Clotting & Immunes are not just for RMC, but for LTTC infertility & implantation failure, as well. Some immune issues attack at the very outset of implantation so youll never know if you are failing to implant that way. Also other immune issues cause too much inflammation, then you have autoimmune & alloimmune issues (over 80 types of autoimmune issues

Jenny - :hi: & welcome to our thread! Hopefully it will keep you sane as it did for me  we are all good at insanity here! :wacko: 

Bloo - :hi: & welcome to you too! GL with the tests this week & let us know how it goes. :flower:

Maddy  glad Sydney was nice! Hope leftie plays ball this Thurs  GL! :flower:

Kismet  :hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry the results are upsetting you. Many of us have DOR, if that helps. As far as endo, when would they know for sure (after HSG or???) Seems to me the toughest part so far is DHs potential surgery. But, why dont you two take it 1 step at a time, get the additional tests & then go from there? I dont see any valid reason why you should stop TTC at this point unless it wasnt worth the time & effort for you. The reason for the tests is to find out whats wrong & now you know. The 2nd step is to do further tests & 3rd step is to do what you have to do to resolve the situation. Defo take your time to process & cry all you need to & beat the wall or whatever you need to do. But, I really think you should get back on that horse afterwards as I dont feel you are out by any means. You are talking to a girl who has gene mutations, a septum removed, clotting disorders & borderline immune probs. I know you can do it. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else I missed!!! Cant remember everyone these days as I am just plain :jo:.

AFM  MY LINK WORKS NOW. :happydance: Im out ½ day sick as Ive been up all night w/really, really bad sinusitis. Been 2 weeks now w/asthmatic bronchitis & sinusitis. I only slept from 11:30  2:19am & been up ever since :wacko:. But bless the ENT for getting me in this afternoon... (thank you, God!) Hopefully hell go in there & open up my holes & numb it all up & give me something safe to help w/horrible pain. I cant miss anymore work as I am still paying back sick leave (-70 hrs) from surgeries that my wonderful, angelic boss already let me borrow (was 240 hrs). Im done, now  Im complete toast - sayonara :sleep:. OH YEAH, My Baltimore Ravens are going to the Superbowl, babee!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: (my hometown; American football for those not in USA)

Big :hugs: & luvs to all!


----------



## purplelou

Ipenn-the open adoption sounds great!


Spoiler
Oh lovely...hoping for a sticky for you!


Lils -so glad you are seeing your ent! Hope be can make you feel better xx



There was more I w as going to say.... But I've forgotten it :dohh::dohh:

Anyway... Massive loves to all xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

JennyEc said:


> Butterfly, I'm new to this so I'm not sure if I'm cutting and pasting right. You wrote:
> 
> "Hi Jenny, yes I am going for donor eggs because I just think that if I do get pg at this age it would be much more likely to be a take home baby with DE. It is quite expensive but i will give it one go and if it doesn't work and I don't get frosties then I will go for donor embryo which would mean ending up as a single mum too"
> 
> I'm really happy to hear that you are going ahead with donor eggs. It's something I've thought about a lot and it's definitely an avenue I will go down if I need to. Because I'm new to this I'm not sure about some of the terminology. When you said it "would be much more likely to be a take home baby with DE" - what does that mean? The abbreviations throw me a bit.
> 
> It's so encouraging that there are other women out there doing this as well. I cant tell you what a relief it is. I've been chewing this over in my mind for so long - doing it on my own that is - lots of my friends have talked to me about doing the same thing, but no one else has had the courage to actually do it. I think it does take courage doesn't it?
> 
> I'm going to get my hormone levels checked on day 3 of my next cycle and then the FS will tell me if he thinks I need to take clomid. :flower:

Jenny if you want to quote one person you can just hit 'reply with quote' or if you want to quote more than one just hit 'multiquote' on each one then 'Post reply' at the end. Hope that makes sense :flower:

In answer, I think I would have more chance of taking home a baby with donor eggs because they are from a woman much younger (usually in her twenties) for those of us in our forties there is a higher rate of miscarriage unfortunately, due to our old eggs :jo: So for me at 45 there would be quite a high rate of m/c I think but if I got pregnant with donor eggs then I would be reasonably confident of not miscarrying and taking the baby to term :thumbup:

And yes, it does take courage so good on you for going for it :happydance:

Lils, hooray the link works :yipee:

Kismet I'm so sorry about your news :hug:


----------



## dashka

Okay I&#8217;ve been trying to *catch up on this ALL DAY &#8211;* a few minutes here and there in between work stuff&#8230;. Much harder to do now that it&#8217;s busy!! The thread is moving too fast for me boy! So for today &#8211; I&#8217;m not going to put in the smilies cause of lack of time!

Lils - YAY!!! You started a journal! I tried to click on it yesterday a few times but it wasn&#8217;t linked up yet I guess? I see it&#8217;s working today and I&#8217;m going to try to get there soon &#8211; work is getting in the way dammit!! Sorry I wasn&#8217;t much help in the instructions on how to start one&#8230; I meant to &#8211;but didn&#8217;t want to add to the peer pressure too much which you were feeling. I&#8217;m not even sure if I started mine the correct way &#8211; I just started a new thread is all I did?!! But it may be different if you are starting a pregnancy thread (there may be rules IDK??) Hope you had a nice holiday yesterday! Oops sorry just read you had no sleep and the sinusitis is awful!!! Hope you Feel better soon hun &#8230;.

Chicken &#8211; yay for app&#8217;t on Feb 21st!

Ness &#8211; I hope the cbfm works magic for you and you get lucky this month!

I am True &#8211; good luck with the testing and getting a FS app&#8217;t!.... I am a rare one &#8211; have been TTC for 11 years&#8230; (after 2 years we went to FS and did Clomid and several IUI&#8217;s &#8230; then waited a few more years and tried almost every natural under the sun&#8230;then we adopted a few years ago and now we&#8217;ve been actively trying again for a couple of years and it took about 6 months to get FS app&#8217;t here where I live in Canada &#8211; started going last July 2011 ) I turned 40 last May.

Beryl, Twiggers and Maddy &#8211; hugs&#8230;

Pad &#8211; such a scary experience!!! We are so glad you are ok&#8230;.

Dr H &#8211;

Spoiler
Happy 16 weeks! I hope you can get some rest soon!

Ipen &#8211; so happy to see you here again&#8230;. Wondered about you a lot&#8230;.Good luck with the adoption! As you know I also have an AD and originally didn&#8217;t like the idea of open adoption (one of the reasons we went with international adoption) but the more I learned about it and now that I have AD I think open adoption is a good idea and really is important for putting their &#8216;pieces of the puzzle&#8217; together in your child&#8217;s mind in future&#8230;it&#8217;s part of their identity whether we like it or not&#8230; Unfortunately I don&#8217;t know whether we will have that option now that AD came from an orphanage so far far far away&#8230; Although I know birth mother&#8217;s name (thank you for always referring to mother as &#8216;birth mother&#8217; too &#8211;that&#8217;s important) I don&#8217;t know if we could ever track her down &#8211;but we&#8217;ll deal with that when AD gets older and if she is curious or not (some adopted kids have no desire to know them and some do)


Spoiler
and I hope you have a sticky this time!!

Pebble &#8211; glad you are back safe and sound! And glad the sunny conference went well&#8230;. Good luck with DH and SMEP !!!

Irish Eyes &#8211;I don&#8217;t know what that could be?? Hmmm&#8230;. Yes EPA and DHA make up your Omega 3s! yes it took some convincing on my part to convince DH re: adoption&#8230; it wasn&#8217;t easy and basically I said if it happens naturally during the process or afterward then so be it &#8211;but I didn&#8217;t want to wait anymore to be a mom&#8230; I also told him that if we could love love love our little doggie with all our hearts as we do &#8211;imagine how much we could give a child!!! That really helped him see things&#8230;plus going to info sessions etc about adoption.

Owl &#8211; glad skiing was fun &#8211; but damn the cold!

Jenny & BlooBelle&#8211; welcome to the thread!

Maddy &#8211; oh Sydney sounds fab!! Yay on 2 follies on your scan! Good luck hun!

Kismet &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry hun you are gutted re: your results&#8230;. Did they say anything about doing a laparoscopy re: endometriosis? That is the ONLY way to really know that you have it&#8230;and they can often remove it (or most anyway). My doc indicated that I may have it too (although the blood test didn&#8217;t show it) he said you don&#8217;t know for sure unless you do the laparoscopy. We decided to skip that step and go straight to IVF since it&#8217;s the inflammation you are trying to &#8216;bypass&#8217; with IVF&#8230;. About DH&#8217;s results &#8211; 36% doesn&#8217;t sound that bad? Is it the morphology or motility? Sorry not an expert on that one &#8211;but there is lots he can take to improve that I think &#8211;unless it is a &#8216;structural&#8217; problem&#8230;(sorry not sure of the term)&#8230; hang in there hun!!!

Hugs and luvs to all! :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


AFM &#8211; think I ovulated yesterday as I had the twinges last night &#8211; and we Bd&#8217;d on Sat & Sun this time and had +OPKs both days (so I&#8217;m praying for a pre-IVF#2 miracle!)&#8230; Although chart shows my temps going up on Monday I think that may have been because I didn&#8217;t sleep well and got up to pee etc before taking temps. IT&#8217;S FRIGGIN&#8217; COLD HERE today &#8211; it feels like -23 C with windchill factor (tonight -26C)&#8230;OUCH! Now work is getting in the way of me checking my BnB!!


----------



## Lady H

Aaaaackkkk....can't keep up....! Hello all, hugs to those who need them.

ipen

Spoiler
ekkkkk stick stick stiiiiiiiick

:hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Hi Ladies - WOW you have been busy posting!!!!!! I was gone for 4 days and there were 11 pages of unread posts!!! I did read through all of the pages and now my head is spinning trying to think of everything I wanted to say to everyone.

Hi to the newbies!! And welcome!! May your stay be very short. This is a wonderful thread.

Pad, so glad to see you on here... and SO relieved to hear that you're ok. That would be so scary. Take care of yourself and baby padster!!! I loved your post about continuing to hope. I'm trying to keep that in mind this week. :flower::hugs:

Pebble - welcome back from the conference!! So glad to hear your talk went well! Sometimes those conferences can be a blast - I always loved seeing my propulsion friends from all over when I would go to a yearly conference. :thumbup:

Lils - loved your journal!! :thumbup: 

Nessaw - FX for you this month with the CBFM!!! Hope it goes well. :flower:

Kismet - :hugs:I'm so sorry your results were upsetting. I agree with the others that the first step is getting your test results... after that you can learn what you need to do going forward. Hugs :hugs::hugs:

It's getting late in the day now, so I need to log off, and can't do a good job of replying to everyone - I'm so sorry. Hi to all the other ladies... :flower: 

I am still focusing on one day at a time, and am focusing on hope (like Pad said) especially this week.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Greenleaf

Ack!! So many pages and so many new posters! Can't keep up. LOL!!

Welcome to all new ladies! Hope your stay here is short but sweet :D

:hugs: for everyone else. :)


----------



## Mirium

Bad news

Spoiler
Hi ladies, I did not make it. At my 2nd scan, there were no heartbeat so I did a D&E last Friday. The doc will check if it was due to a chromosonal problem. I had to try to get past the 1st few horrible days before I could delve into it so I just stayed away from all things TTC. I am trying to take a break too and reassess how I should proceed since I turn 39 next month. I will be back soon but I think a break and some sort of vacation or diversion is best for me right now. All the best ladies!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Oh Mirium, I'm so, so sorry. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: My thoughts are with you. Sending healing vibes. :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

So, so sorry to hear that Mirium. :cry: :hugs: :hugs: But hold on to the thought that there's always a rainbow after the rain. May your rainbow baby find you soon! Lots of positive vibes for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mirium, sending massive :hug: your way :cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

Am so sorry Mirium! Take the time that you need and just follow your gut instinct.

All the best, and big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Mirium I am so, so sorry. Take care of yourself, needing a break is totally understandable.


----------



## padbrat

Mirium I am so sorry to hear your news. Take your time sweetie... we will be here for you when you feel ready to return. If you want to talk or vent feel free to PM me xx


----------



## iamtruetome

Mirium-I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your time away allows you to heal and to take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Mirium, I can't believe this! :cry::cry::cry: I am so very sorry, honey. Please take whatever breaks you need & a vacation is definitely a good idea to get away from everything for a bit. I'm so sorry, idk what to say :nope:. Wish I could give you these in person, but I can't so just sending really big :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. :flow:

Also, you can PM me anytime you want. :hug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, &[email protected]#. Mirium, I am so, so sorry. I hope the doc finds some answers. :cry::cry::cry:

Huge hugs to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

mirium, im so so so sorry. thinking of you.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Mirium, I am so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Mirium said:


> Bad news
> 
> Spoiler
> Hi ladies, I did not make it. At my 2nd scan, there were no heartbeat so I did a D&E last Friday. The doc will check if it was due to a chromosonal problem. I had to try to get past the 1st few horrible days before I could delve into it so I just stayed away from all things TTC. I am trying to take a break too and reassess how I should proceed since I turn 39 next month. I will be back soon but I think a break and some sort of vacation or diversion is best for me right now. All the best ladies!!!

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this, see this is what i so wish i could fix so none of you ladies had to deal with this. I think a break is exactly what you need, i know i did the same thing several times. Sending you tons of hugs and love.


----------



## owl35

Oh no, Mirium. I'm so, so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for you :cry:
Take care of yourself :hug:


----------



## moondust7

Mirium - I am so so sorry. My heart breaks for you. Wish I could give you comfort :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Mirium am so sorry. Take your time and look after yourself. Big hugs vx


----------



## nessaw

Kismet am sorry about ur results. Is there anyway u can get in another appt to discuss them now they've sunk in a little before the proposed ivf appt? Take care.x


----------



## nessaw

Ipen

Spoiler
congrats hope its a sticky one. Good luck.

Hi to everyone. Just lurking a little as trying not to obsess with symptom spotting-not with any great success I may add!!

Love to all x


----------



## owl35

Kismet - I'm sorry to hear about your results. I understand that getting those news can be super overwhelming. Just take it one step at a time. You should get another appointment with your Dr to discuss your results and his plan. Maybe you should make a list with all the questions you and your husband have and take that list with you to your consult. I did that for my IVF consult and it was a big help. This way I didn't forget to ask anything and you can stay focused. And I totally agree with you. You're paying big $ for IVF so should get all the answers you need before you decide if it is the right plan for you. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## emily405

Mirium, I'm so sorry.

Kismet, I'm sorry you've had bad news. I hope you get information about a good way to proceed with your next appointment.

Nessaw, if you are symptom spotting, I hope it's because there's something to spot this time!


----------



## chickenchaser

Mirium, I'm so so sorry honey, sending you loads of love and hugs XXX Give yourself time and we are here when you are ready XXX


----------



## nessaw

Emily am on cd 13 but had highs on cbfm on cd7+8 and peaks cd9+10 so am def imagining things. But I was dizzy during my pg cycle and have been dizzy again. However still have a cough which could be making me light headed. 

Its all in my mind. Its all in my mind. Its all in my mind. On repeat for the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## purplelou

Mirium, I am so so sorry Hun . 
Please take care of yourself and allow lots of time to let yourself grieve

Massive loves and :hugs: coming your way xxx

This whole thing is not blinking fair!


----------



## purplelou

Kismet, sorry about the results chick! :hugs:
Omg, your doctor should have explained stuff wayyy better for you! How awful to give you no information! He needs to improve his bedside manner!


----------



## dashka

Mirium - I'm soooo sorry and sad to hear this hun...:cry:. It's so bloody unfair!!!:nope::nope:
Wish I could give you :hugs::hugs::hugs: in person.... Take care of yourself and we're here for you when you are ready...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Kismet said:


> Selfish post again. I'm so far behind on this thread! :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to all the new posters! Yay! :hugs:
> 
> CC: At mine, I had my US done and both DH and I did blood work. The FS reviewed medical history with both of us and outlined possible issues, and booked future tests. As I think everyone here knows by now, I found it very overwhelming. Be kind to yourselves after and if possible set aside some time to spend together decompressing and processing. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: This is a repost from my journal. I finally went for my FS results:
> 
> :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2:
> 
> Me: Low ovarian reserve. Blood test indicating endometriosis.
> DH: Inflammation of 36% indicating male factor infertility.
> Recommendations: For me, HSG, ovulation stimulating drugs. Him: US and probable surgery. After that, IVF or IUI.
> 
> I just spoke with DH on the phone for half an hour. We're considering stopping TTC.
> 
> Gutted! :cry: :sad1: :sad2:

Honey please please dont be upset, i know its scary, but it will all be ok. First i think you and DH should take a step back and forget about TTC right now, you need to absorbe all this information, and i know your DH is probably in shock feeling like he is a failure, and your feeling the same thing. For now forget about TTC and rushing into IVF, you need to just breathe and talk things out, never ever make any major decisions when something like this has been dropped in your lap. Second, i really think you need to talk to your FS, he is pushing for IVF WAY too much, there are lots of things they can do AND just to give you a little ray of sunshine, i have a lady i work with here, she has PCOS, she rarely had AF let alone get pg, they were going to do IVF, and the doctor told her no she wanted them to try on their own, she put her on Metformin, and she did lose some weight, well guess what, after all this time and struggle, just when they were going to start IVF, she found out she is pg all on her own, oh and they found out she is Type II diabetic too, i guess what i am trying to say is your situation does not sound bad to me, and that is such a load of crap that because of your age he does not want to treat the endo!!!! Get a second opinion, dont just trust him, i learned that, i am pretty sure i would have had one of my babies if i did not trust the FS, and went with my gut. OK sorry that got kind of long winded, but it really bothers me when doctors take advantage of sweet wonderful people like you. You have every right to see all that information, and to demand that something be done, man i hate doctors like that!!! Super big hugs to you and your DH, i understand your upset, but i am NOT going to let that doctor knock you down and step on you!!


----------



## dashka

*Kismet &#8211; *

I&#8217;m sorry about your results again hun&#8230;:hugs: I know it is so frustrating when the docs think they are God and tell you to do something and to do it NOW because of our age&#8230;. It sucks!! You asked about what kind of pre-iVF consult I had&#8230; well it went something like this&#8230; Last July we went to see Dr.L (same clinic as yours) and then he told us we had 3 options (due to the answers we gave to questions and some blood tests I had done with my doc and DH&#8217;s SA) I think he said the steps would be laparoscopy (if we wanted IUI &#8211;which he downplayed because of my age and we had 2 failed IUIs 8 yrs ago&#8230;then IUI, and then IVF&#8230; we told him we were interested in going straight to IVF &#8211; He sent me immediately for HSG the following week, and DH got another SA &#8211;plus we both did bloodwork again including AMH again Then we didn&#8217;t see him again until about 6 weeks later to get the results. He said my endo blood test was negative but that you didn&#8217;t really know unless you go for laparoscopy&#8230; But since he knew we were going for IVF he said I didn&#8217;t need it. He also said he would recommend ICSI for IVF (where 1 good sperm is injected into eggs) since my DH&#8217;s SA showed some motility/morphology issues &#8211; I can&#8217;t remember the % either 30-40%....Although when he tested prior to the clinic it wasn&#8217;t that bad. That was beginning of Sept&#8230;. I started IVF#1 beginning of October . We decided to go with ICSI. 

So there really wasn&#8217;t much info given re: iVF cycle &#8211;only that I would go in on CD2 for scan/bloods and I basically only knew that he was going to put me on a long protocol which involved b/c for first 2 weeks and Lupron then stims&#8230;. He said total would take about 6 weeks&#8230; and that&#8217;s all the info that I knew going in&#8230; I was really frustrated that I didn&#8217;t get more info &#8211; I feel like they only give you info on an appointment to appointment basis not to freak you out and also that the process can change at any moment (due to how you respond/your uterine lining/eggs etc)&#8230; 

So I felt so powerless because I didn&#8217;t know what to expect, when I would have to take off work, how long I would have to be there (how late I would be at work everyday) and what I would be taking etc&#8230;. But you know I had to do it because I have heard such great things about Dr.L and he has a really good reputation so I don&#8217;t want to insult him at the same time. It&#8217;s like you are paying all this $ but at the same time you don&#8217;t want to piss them off because you want things to go well. It sucks. 

This time for IVF#2 I went in and told him what I want otherwise I wouldn&#8217;t try again (stuff for immune problems incase that is my issue ie. intralipids, prednisone etc)&#8230; I really think immune issues are my problem (same as my sister)&#8230;.. I told him I want it and he said he would do it&#8230; it seems they want to try it their way first&#8230; IDK&#8230; As you know I am holistic minded usually so taking these fertility IVF meds was very hard for me but I decided it was now or never.

It&#8217;s really frustrating I know but I am thankful that he does what he does and you know he saw me at each and every day I was there during monitoring (and some docs don&#8217;t do that you only see nurse)&#8230; He also works like 7 days/week or something &#8211;it&#8217;s crazy. Funny today I was at my ND and she mentioned that your doc &#8211; Dr.B is also open to some of the stuff other docs aren&#8217;t like DHEA, CoQ10 etc&#8230;. (she has many patients that go to our clinic).
Anyway &#8211; don&#8217;t know if this helped you or not but that&#8217;s what we did&#8230;. Hang in there, ask questions (write them down) and breathe&#8230;&#8230;.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

This thread has really had some shite news in the past few days! :cry::cry: Thank god for our BFP ladies! :thumbup: And Lana! :winkwink: 

Many :hugs: and :dust: to you!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## emily405

I'm sorry for all of you who are going through so much right now. :(

I'm wound up and can't sleep. It's supposed to be insemination day tomorrow, though I'm actually not sure if it will be. Even though it's cycle #2, I'm just as anxious as last time. I don't know if it's just this wrinkle that has me stressed or if it's the insemination itself. My signs are on track, but my donor and I had a miscommunication. Since it didn't work last month (he thinks he has super-sperm and I should have gotten pregnant on the first try despite my 38-year-old eggs and even though many 20-year-olds don't get pregnant the first month!) he said he'd make sure he saved it up for a week or so in order to have a high sperm count. I told him that it didn't work that way and he definitely didn't want to save it up for more than a few days, but I think he missed that email and apparently has um, kept his hands to himself for the past week. I made sure to remind him yesterday that if he hadn't gone ahead since the weekend, that he should. He can't check his personal email during the day, so he didn't see it until this evening, and then I didn't get home to check mine until after he would have gone to bed tonight. So hopefully he got the message, if he didn't get it in time that means he has old sperm and it's not worth meeting tomorrow. I don't want dead stuff and I'll meet him Friday. Even that's not ideal, as the new stuff will only be 24 hours old, but it's better than not trying at all this month. That's CD13, which should still be ok. I haven't had the peak with the CBFM, but I'm expecting it tomorrow, so I am a bit concerned that not meeting until Friday evening might be pushing it. So cycle #2 may also be a bust. Oh well. Can't really fix it now. I guess it will make me relax about it at least, if I'm not expecting it to work. Not knowing whether we're meeting is not helping me de-stress, but once I've met him this month I think I'll be better able to let it go if I'm not expecting top quality swimmers this time.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## iamtruetome

Hey Ladies,

First, I just want to ask, what is AFM? I see it at the end of many posts, so I'm trying to figure it out (_And for me_?).

Secondly, I just want to say how thankful I am that I found this forum. This TTC journey has its ups and many downs, and I know how frustrated and alone I sometimes feel, especially when friends and colleagues are getting pg all around me. I really appreciate reading your stories and feeling like people out there can relate to what I'm feeling and experiencing. 

Many of you have had longer and more difficult journeys than I, but you continue to persevere. You are all so incredibly supportive of one another, and it is heartwarming and encouraging.

I hope that we all find peace and comfort in whatever steps we take next in our TTC journeys.

Thanks again and have a great Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## emily405

Whew, he was just asking for clarification and did get my email. We're good to go today. 

Kismet, he lives a few hours away, so if I'm going to make the trip, I want to make sure I have live swimmers. I'm inseminating twice per cycle. I could do it more often, but I'm not sure that I'd really get a better return on investment since I'm tracking my cycle with both the CBFM and temping. I'm close to O at this point (though I didn't get the peak today on CD12 as expected - guess it will be tomorrow on CD13 as sometimes happens) so I was worried about missing O if we didn't meet today. But now we can meet today and tomorrow, or even better, today and Saturday with a peak tomorrow (if he's free Saturday - since I was expecting the peak today I didn't ask him to keep Saturday free). 

How much CoQ10 delays O? Is this just a usual month of it waiting until day 13 for a peak, or can 200 mg per day delay it?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, I have another question (sorry for all these questions) but it's about 'baby aspirin'. I found 75mg Aspirn (Gastro-Resistant Tablets) in the normal tablet aisle of Superdrug. Is this the same thing and if so is it just one a day?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Iamtruetome you are right AFM means as for me.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Sheesh, now I have questions about your questions: CoQ10 DELAYS O?! :saywhat: That's new to me. And I just bought a bunch yesterday for ridiculous amounts of $$! 

Don't know about the baby aspirin, but I am eagerly awaiting the answer. I THINK that baby aspirin is just regular aspirin but at a much lower dose. Is that right, ladies? 

I'm taking a bit of a sick day today, although I'm only _in danger_ of getting sick, not sick. I'm still getting to sleep on west coast time, and getting up on east coast time, so I'm super sleep-deprived and flirting with a cold/virus. Booo! That and the fact that I have no meetings today, the weather is miserable, and my wood stove is lovely made me decide to stay at home to kinda work, kinda take it easy. Mixed signals about impending O. OPK strips continue to be faintish lines. Meh. 

Happy Thursday to everyone. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Emily great that you are good to go this month :thumbup:

But yes I am also questioning if CoQ10 delays O as i have been stuffing it down my throat for the last few days since the exBF said we might as well give this month a one shot (and that one shot will likely be about 36 hours before normal O so if it is delayed I am stuffed :dohh:)

Sorry don't know about baby aspirin :shrug:


----------



## Beryl

Kismet said:


> Selfish post again. I'm so far behind on this thread! :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to all the new posters! Yay! :hugs:
> 
> CC: At mine, I had my US done and both DH and I did blood work. The FS reviewed medical history with both of us and outlined possible issues, and booked future tests. As I think everyone here knows by now, I found it very overwhelming. Be kind to yourselves after and if possible set aside some time to spend together decompressing and processing. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: This is a repost from my journal. I finally went for my FS results:
> 
> :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :sad1: :sad2:
> 
> Me: Low ovarian reserve. Blood test indicating endometriosis.
> DH: Inflammation of 36% indicating male factor infertility.
> Recommendations: For me, HSG, ovulation stimulating drugs. Him: US and probable surgery. After that, IVF or IUI.
> 
> I just spoke with DH on the phone for half an hour. We're considering stopping TTC.
> 
> Gutted! :cry: :sad1: :sad2:

Oh kismet, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry to be late in reading this. :nope:poor you:hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Hi all, I have been taking 600mg of CoQ10 for many months now and it has never delayed my ovulation. That's just me though... hope it goes well for you all too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Mirium so so sorry Hun xxx


Butterfly I thought mine did on the first cycle I used it, but it settled the next.


----------



## emily405

Pebble, I read here that high doses of CoQ10 could delay O. I'm not sure how many pages back. Obviously within the past month, since I've been here for just about exactly 28 days. I think I stared on CD11 of last cycle, and it's CD12 now. I'm glad it's not Moondust's experience. 

Baby aspirin is regular aspirin. A regular adult aspirin tablet in the USA is 325 mg and a baby aspirin is 81 mg, so considerably less. The UK ladies here say theirs is 75 mg. No one actually gives aspirin to babies any more, though! Now it's baby tylenol for real babies, and baby aspirin for adults with heart conditions. And ttc women, as I have learned here. Guess I should pick some of that up today too.

Twiggers, I'm laughing to know that the supersperm phenomenon is widespread. I rarely discuss these things with the men in my life. Talking so much about this stuff with my donor is fascinating!


----------



## purplelou

baby aspirin is 75mg in the uk, and yes the superdrug one is fine, its one a day.

twiggers..it probably didnt help at all...but i used to always out my feet up the wall to "keep it all in" after BD :haha: (maybe it did help...who knows!)

trueone - the ladies on this forum are THE best! you wont find better support or knowledge anywhere I am sure!!

Mirium - thinking of you today and sending a ton of loves your way xxx:kiss::hugs:

:hi: to everyone else. how are you all doing?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

I have been taking CoQ10 for a really long time (over a year) and just upped it to 600mg in December and it hasn't delayed my ov either...

Also re: the baby aspirin - I take one /day and I can't remember if it's 75 or 80 mg. It's not called baby aspirin anymore - they call it 'low dose' aspirin.

good luck ladies!!:thumbup:

Pebble - hope you don't get sick! I hear you -we are having the same weather in Toronto and it's sooooo bloody cold minus -16C plus the windchill -I don't know what it actually feels like... yesterday the wind chill factor was -28C.... But it's supposed to go up to 5 C on Tuesday!! yippee!! What a friggin' shift!? it's no wonder people get sick! take care hun...

AFM - Yes that stands for "As for me"

AFM - I've been feeling really bloated for the last few days after ovulation - don't know what's going on.... like really bloated..... The last time I felt like this was after the ET for IVF....

take care ladies:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies,
Boy are we due for some good news here soon, hey? Sorry I can't contribute any! We are doing our second IUI this month but my blasted eggies aren't playing ball again. The latest scan showed they didn't grow in the past 4 days, so I'm stuck with two immature follies (the largest just 11mm). I'll just continue to jab myself and hope they mature, I guess. 
Otherwise though things are good. Going to be 34 Celsius here today (that's 93F) yay! I love the heat.
TGIF everybody (it's already Friday here).


----------



## emily405

Met my donor today. I have a bit of a drive to get there, so I got myself all worked up about parenting alone. Last month I theoretically had my girlfriend, even though the morning I was meeting the donor she decided she didn't feel well enough to go with me (her not feeling well whenever something important was happening had been a regular occurrence throughout the relationship) but I was still really excited to inseminate, and we hadn't had any discussions about the future of the relationship. I did say to my best friend that afternoon, "If I'm doing the insemination alone, I probably need to consider that I might be parenting alone." And throughout the month things have really taken a turn for the worse, and we had a talk about it. So I went to meet him today knowing that I am definitely doing this alone, and there I was in the ladies' room with my little Instead cup, thinking about what I was doing and all freaked out. So I couldn't get it in right. Where last month it had been really easy, and I'd practiced with it empty (with a little water in it) at home, I couldn't pinch it right. I'd used a little Preseed and everything, and I still managed to spill some getting it in. I hope I got enough in me. Ugh, I hope I just got it on my underpants but I need to wash my jeans now just in case. I must say that dealing with semen is a new experience! 

I hope you are all amused by my trauma.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## emily405

Twiggers, are you using fertilityfriend? It has categories of sticky, creamy, watery, and egg white. I looked up the different types online. I didn't look for pictures, but read that creamy is supposed to be a lotion-like texture. I put in what I get just before egg white as creamy. The stuff I call sticky is pretty dry. I don't have anything I call watery. I don't know if that helps you at all.

I have limited time because I know sperm doesn't live long outside the body, so by the time he does his thing in the men's room, hands it off to me, and I go into the ladies' room, it has already been a few minutes and I want to get it into me pretty quickly. Since we don't live right near each other and so far the right days have been weekdays after work, a home visit hasn't been possible. So it's been restroom off-the-highway thing. I think I will save that part of the story for adulthood when my kid starts asking questions about his or her origin!

The Instead cup is supposed to work really well, though obviously I'm not pregnant yet. But others who have had to do on the road DIY swear by it because you don't have to lie down after. You can put it in and get back in the car and go. It's also good for at home because you're not losing anything in transferring the sample from the jar to the syringe to you. He goes in the cup, you stick it inside you and leave it in for a while, and it's right up there by your cervix.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## purplelou

Emily - i am sorry your partner doesn't seem committed to parenting. If you have to do it alone, remember that lots of people do, and that although it can be so very hard....you will also get 100% of the cuddles and smiles xxxx

Kismet how are you feeling today lovely? :hugs:

Mirium-:hi: and :hugs: take care chick xxxx

:hi: to everyone else! Massive hugs and loves xxx


----------



## purplelou

Twiggers - sounds about right to mark it down as sticky! I think FF looks for egg whiter watery cm as a clue to fertile mucous.
Do you get ewcm? 
I never did ever until I started drinking grapefruit juice every day! I know there is a cough syrup you can take which has the same effect and Dwrgi swears by a little bit of light ogling of John Taylor :haha:


----------



## La Bergere

Hi Ladies,

Wow you lot talk a lot! I have gone back 10 pages and still not even close on catching up with everything.
I hope you are all OK and that 2013 speinkles us all liberally with some well needed baby dust (I'd prefer glitter actually!)

Kismet - sorry to hear about your results. I hope the next steps you take point you in thr right direction. I'm thinking of you!:hugs:

Emily405 - Wow! That's one hell of an interesting journey you're on! You're super brave to do that alone. I really did laugh about the insemination on the highway.... :) :haha:


AFM
Sorry I've been offline, work has been crazy and the whole TTC thing got a bit much. Two of my closest friends announced their pregnancies over Christmas; one happily annoucing "It was a complete accident!!" (I hate her!! :) ) And for the first time it hit me quite hard. My hubby got quite worried about me as I got so down and so I went to the docs for some advice. They were really good and reassured me that its perfectly normal for me to take a while to get there (on cycle 8 now) and to come back in a couple of months to go for tests if we've had no joy. I know I'm OV'ing and my diet and overall health is good etc. I've cut down on the caffeine (which is my only vice) and have been keeping myself busy and trying to do normal things to distract myself from symptom spotting and overthinking everything.

Anyway - I hope you lovely ladies are doing well and if you're not - I hope you'll be doing well soon!
L x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## purplelou

twiggers said:


> I don't know if I get ewcm since this is my first month TTC.
> 
> I did get a really big temp dip this morning. Went from around 97.1 to my lowest of 96.6. No clue what's going on!!! I think I need to stop obsessing over these temps :)

Then fingers crossed you will!:thumbup:
Don't worry too much about dips...it's the temp jump after ov you need to see!
Fingers crossed it happens soon!

Hi la bergere -I am so sorry that you had to get the news about your two friends! It's so hard when people thoughtlessly say "it was an accident" or "we only tried one month" etc etc :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
We are all here to listen when you need us xxx


----------



## moondust7

Emily - so sorry the gf wasn't there with you. But glad you finally got the cup inside :thumbup:... LOL ya semen can be pretty snotty/sticky!!! 

Twiggers - all of the EWCM categories can be so confusing. There's a video that DrH told us about (it's on youtube) called The Great Sperm Race... a midwife on there cracked open an egg and let the egg white come out slowly... she said apparently that's what it's supposed to be like. I think I've actually noticed EWCM a couple times, but it's still hard to tell. Good luck!! :flower:

Maddy - Grow follies!!!! Hope they keep growing. Remember last time you had a great big one so FX that happens this time too!! :dust:

Dash - hmmm hopefully the bloating is a good sign of a big healthy egg, and you catch it!!! FX!!! :dust:

LaBergere - waiting is so hard, but in the end if we are able to have a baby it will all be worth it. Lots and lots of babydust to you!!! :dust:

Nessaw - the TWW is about half over now right? Hope you are doing well! FX for you!

Mirium :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Purps, Iamtrue, Irish_Eyes, Pebble, Butterfly, Beryl, Kismet, Chicken, Lils and all the other ladies here.

AFM - still hoping that things are going well. Keeping my FX.


----------



## nessaw

Its all in my mind. Its all in my mind. Its all in my mind!

Moon peaks on cbfm were last sat/sun. From googling most seem to count from the following high. Anyone else do this? In which case 5dpo. Will not give my symptoms credit by mentioning them!!

Happy weekend all.

Big hugs to those needing them.xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet, so glad to see you&#8217;re back to your usual self! :hugs: And good for OH for getting on the same page! :thumbup: You will make an awesome parent one way or another!!! And don&#8217;t worry about us. You definitely have to pull back to take care of yourself sometimes. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Nessaw &#8211; Oooooh, good luck! I hope it&#8217;s not all in your head. :hugs:

Moon

Spoiler
I&#8217;m keeping my FX for you!!! :yipee: Stickystickystickystickystickysticky&#8230;.. :hugs:

SuzyQ, I see you lurking!!!! :flasher: :argh: Sit down and join us!

Twiggers, I didn&#8217;t understand CM until I starting checking *internally*. :blush: Then it was all extremely clear and easy. The stretch test is really what it&#8217;s all about. 

LaBerg, I definitely hear you about friend&#8217;s pregnancies. The &#8220;we just acidentally fell pregnant&#8221; thing is pretty obnoxious to those who have had to WORK for it! I had an outright hissy a few pages back. :brat: :brat: :brat: I&#8217;m glad your doc was reassuring and supportive. I hope you get a BFP soon and that it sticks!!!

Purps, so glad to hear Lana&#8217;s doing so well! She must be really happy to be back to normal clothes and out of the brace! :awww: 

Dash, could that bloating be a sign? :winkwink: I probably shouldn&#8217;t encourage symptom spotting. Bad influence! :argh: 

Maddy, could your follies just be shy? :shy: Last time they developed late, so FX the same thing will happen now. I&#8217;m sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!!!!!!!! And I&#8217;m jealous of your warmth! Last night was 5 (-15C). But nice and toasty under the big comforter cuddling winkwink:) with OH! 

Emily, your &#8220;trauma&#8221; is hilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarious! :rofl::rofl: I&#8217;ve never used softcups. Can&#8217;t they get stuck, too? :haha: And, truth be told, semen is pretty gross. I hate the dripping on your leg stickiness. :blush: :haha: I was really glad to read (AND NO ONE MAY CONTRADICT THIS) that 30 minutes is all the time the sperm need, and that after that it&#8217;s okay to go kegel the excess out. (Still not quite sure I get this kegel thing, but that&#8217;s another story for another day.) 
I&#8217;m sorry to hear that your partner may not stick around for this, either. :hugs: If I hadn&#8217;t met my OH when I did I would be trying this on my own. This seems like the easy part, so if she&#8217;s not committed now, the 1, 3, and 5 AM wake-ups probably won&#8217;t help matters.

I told OH today that this whole thing seems really imbalanced. Here I am giving up things that I love (COFFEE), eating things I hate (ROBITUSSIN), taking about 8000 pills a day, checking CM every few hours, peeing on sticks, getting dehydrated so that peeing on sticks will work better, reading endlessly about supplements, temping every morning, charting everything, trying not to obsess about all symptoms, but being hyper-aware of them nonetheless, and all that lucky ******* has to do is have more sex. :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: I asked him if that seemed fair, and he is it did not, but that he promised to pull his weight in later stages, &#8220;when things get worse.&#8221; :dohh: Sigh. 

In other news, I have a dilemma: Today is an off night for SMEP, but I have tons of EWCM. OPKs still giving the same faint line they have this whole time. Do we follow SMEP and skip tonight, or go for it? :shrug: :help:

:kiss::hugs: :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: to all the lovely ladies here!!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Australia Day to any other Aussies out there - we need a little Aussie-flag-waving, beer swilling, Vegemite-eating emoticon :haha:

Emily..wow what a journey you're having. Good luck with thinking about maybe single parenting. I adopted twice and parented as a single and it was h.a.r.d. but totally doable :flower: Of course I adopted mine older, so it would be totally different but anyways...that's my 2 cents worth :thumbup:

La Bergere..welcome back :hi:

Twiggers..not sure about CM, I just put whatever I think on the day into FF. I don't get any eggy-whitey stuff at all :nope:

Dash..how's the bloat? The lady that does my scans says I'm super-gassy. In fact this week she couldn't see my left ovary at either scan with the dildo-cam. Had to scan from above. Bloody body betraying me again :blush::blush::blush:

Pebble..god am I hearing you or what. This morning I almost choked on my COQ10, folate, multi-vit, glucosamine (for my bad hip - old age!) cocktail. This process is bollocks :growlmad:

Pebbler and Moon...your sparkly dust WORKED :happydance: In the 48 hours from Thursday morning to this morning my Estradiol went from 333 to 886 and LH from 8.84 to 11.7. IUI Monday morning!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy40 said:


> Happy Australia Day to any other Aussies out there - we need a little Aussie-flag-waving, beer swilling, Vegemite-eating emoticon :haha:
> 
> Emily..wow what a journey you're having. Good luck with thinking about maybe single parenting. I adopted twice and parented as a single and it was h.a.r.d. but totally doable :flower: Of course I adopted mine older, so it would be totally different but anyways...that's my 2 cents worth :thumbup:
> 
> La Bergere..welcome back :hi:
> 
> Twiggers..not sure about CM, I just put whatever I think on the day into FF. I don't get any eggy-whitey stuff at all :nope:
> 
> Dash..how's the bloat? The lady that does my scans says I'm super-gassy. In fact this week she couldn't see my left ovary at either scan with the dildo-cam. Had to scan from above. Bloody body betraying me again :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Pebble..god am I hearing you or what. This morning I almost choked on my COQ10, folate, multi-vit, glucosamine (for my bad hip - old age!) cocktail. This process is bollocks :growlmad:
> 
> Pebbler and Moon...your sparkly dust WORKED :happydance: In the 48 hours from Thursday morning to this morning my Estradiol went from 333 to 886 and LH from 8.84 to 11.7. IUI Monday morning!

Yay, Maddy!!! :happydance: i'll keep everything crossed for you but my legs!!!! :dust:

And "dildo cam..." :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## emily405

I'll be parenting alone. She was saying that she wanted to be a part of it, but her actions weren't showing it. It really changed my view of the whole relationship and made me really distant. Even she suggested we take a break. 

Twiggers, your temperature will rise after you ovulate, and drop again when it's time for AF. Unless you're lucky enough to get pregnant this month, in which case your temp will stay high. The sure way to know that you've ovulated is that your temp will rise. FF says it's the day after ovulation, but I read elsewhere it can be longer after, I think the second day. Either way, you'll know it happened if your temp is up when you take it one morning.

Kismet, good call on letting go of the outcome. It's a good life philosophy. :thumbup:

Pebble, I'm not sure that a cup can really get stuck, though you have to be willing to stick your fingers in yourself and pull it out, and if you have a high cervix it will be pretty far back. I think a lot of women aren't used to pulling much more than a tampon out, though those ttc probably have an advantage because we check for fertile mucus. And where most of you have more experience with sperm and don't have "OMG what is this stuff?" freakouts while ttc, I'm pretty familiar with female anatomy. :blush:


----------



## nessaw

Madyy great news-good luck.x


----------



## purplelou

Maddy -great news!! Good luck chick xx

Kismet -glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Twiggers -not sure about step, but BD every other day now should cover all bases until you see that temp rise! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## purplelou

Ness...it sounds like you are having an interesting time.....fingers crossed chick! Xx

Hi and hugs to everyone else xxxx
I've got an almost flat battery here..will have to plug in and come back later!


----------



## nessaw

This is the first cycle I def know we've done everything 'right'. Timings vitamins lefs up etc so its really hard to keep the hope dampened down. 

I got my coq10 gummies this morning. Shd I wait til af to start taking them?


----------



## nessaw

Also I wd love to fall this month and not have to take the clomid. As I'm sure many of u will understand this is not I imagined getting pg wd be! But hey if it works.....!!

Kismet glad ur starting to c a way forward.

Love to all vx


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Lady H

Triggers try an Opk a little after lunchtime or before 4 pm, not sure looking at your chart if you did ovulate yet, need to see that temp continue upwards.

Ness I took the COQ10 throughout my cycle as I wanted to build it up, most vitamins take three months to make a difference. I only stopped it the day I found out we'd been successful so should be ok to start now.


----------



## purplelou

Ness -Yep I'd agree with Ladyh, I was taking the coq10 till I got a bfp, so you should be fine to start now :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Emily, I'm so sorry you are going to be physically doing this alone but mentally and emotionally please remember you have a whole lot of great ladies here very willing to help you through this XXX

PS I'm also sorry but I have had to laugh at your sperm distress. Don't worry it wont bite :haha:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## purplelou

Hi to everyone, hope you are all having a good weekend!

just a quick note to our Australian ladies - hope you are safe! ( seen on the news about areas in and around Queensland flooding and tornadoes)


----------



## pbl_ge

Happy Sunday, ladies! Hope all is well with everyone. This thread is rarely so quiet, and I start to worry about people! I have nothing to report, although I'm angry at the universe for sending me a UTI right in the middle of my fertile period. :dohh: :grr: Had to happen sometime during TTC, since I've gotten them all my adult life and they're also linked to :sex: for me. Still waiting for the OPKs to get darker, but it's much harder to hold onto to pee long enough to get a valid test. :shy: :loo: I'm going to try and power through with SMEP during this, which I know the doctors will disapprove of, but I have my priorities.Bring on the cranberry and antibiotics! I have no idea if this will interfere or not, but FX that it won't. This month, like last, my body seems to build up to O in sputters. Couple days of EWCM, then nothin. Then more. Then nothin. I'm worried this means something. :nope: :cry: ](*,)

Emily, how do you think timing went this month?

Twiggers, it's possible your OPKs will be a bit unreliable this month, with your body figuring out it's not on BC. Purp's advice about EOD BD is really good.

Ness, still symptom spotting? :dust:

Kismet, how are you feeling? :hugs:

Maddy, when is the IUI? :dust:

Mirium, great big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you if you're reading. 

Chicken, don't you have a test date coming up? :dust:

How are all of our UTD ladies? 

NEWS, PEOPLE, I need NEWS!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## emily405

I hope everyone is ok. I kind of know who is in the UK, who is in Australia, who is in Canada, and who is in the USA, but not really where everyone is within those countries. My knowledge of the geography of Australia is just fair. I know where Perth is (on the map; I've never been south of the equator) and which cities are on the east coast, but that's about it. I do know that your national anthem is not "Waltzing Matilda" but "Advance Australia Fair"! 

Pebble, I think I got the timing of insemination right this time. I had my temp surge this morning, so it was definitely in the right window. I'm just feeling quiet because of the enormity of it all. Last time with the timing not quite right, I figured it was pretty unlikely. I know at my age there's only a 5-10% chance of getting pregnant in any given cycle anyway, but there's so much better of a chance this time with this timing, so now I'm feeling kind of scared. What if it worked? What have I done? I might be a single mother come October! I'm just trying to go about my normal life and figure it will be ok if I am pregnant and ok if I'm not. 

And OMG! UTI! I can't imagine letting anyone come near me. I only had one but I couldn't even stand to wear pants. I was in college and had a roommate so I wore a skirt with no underpants around my dorm for two days. To me, that would be the month for the Instead cup! 

Kismet, when my nephew was born I went through a lot of blinking back tears. It's much better now that he's older. If my sister has another baby before I do I imagine it will be the same again, though.


----------



## drhouse

Hi girls we are flooding so have been moving things for last 24 hours am stuffed:(. Good luck all!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

drhouse said:


> Hi girls we are flooding so have been moving things for last 24 hours am stuffed:(. Good luck all!

Ohmigod! DrH, so sorry to hear this!!!! Hope you and your loved ones are all okay!


----------



## BabyBean14

DrH: Oh no! Take care and stay safe. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi gals! I hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm 37 and DH is 40 and we have been trying for a year now. I just get so worried that we are getting older and we won't figure out what is going on & we really want a baby!


----------



## iamtruetome

Ness-Good luck with the COQ10. Hopefully it does the trick this cycle. 

Twiggers-Hopefully you caught the egg and youll see that temp rise soon! My DH also has DE, so I understand the science of home insemination all too well. As for the EWCM, have you ever tried green tea? A few cycles back I was drinking a few cups a day from AF through ovulation, and it definitely thinned out my CM (although it was really watery, so perhaps I drank too much, and I WAS peeing constantly!). :loo: 

Maddy-My fingers are crossed that your IUI goes well today! 

Emily- You sound like a strong woman. Im sure the thought of being a single parent seems scary, but if this is something you really want, then try not to second guess yourself. I work with a woman who decided to adopt on her own in her late thirties. Her son is now a happy 6-year old, and he lights up her world. I really hope you get your BFP this month. 

Kismet-Regarding your temps, did you take them at the same time every morning and how did you sleep (tossing and turning, etc.)? Also, is this your first cycle taking the vitex?

DrH-I hope that you and your family are safe from the flood waters.

Pbl-Ugh! Sorry you got a UTIthose are the worst. Have you ever tried AZO? Its a temporary fix for the discomfort while waiting for the antibiotics to kick in. I hope your nether-regions feel better soon so youre able to take advantage of your fertile time. :dance:

Hope-Welcome! :hi: Im in a similar situationtrying naturally for almost a year with no luck. Have you had any tests done yet? What next steps do you plan to take?

Hello and Happy Monday to Mirium, Chicken, Purps, LadyH, Moon, La Berg, and all other ladies on here. Hugs to everyone! :hugs:

AFM- I had a ten day bleed-several days of brownish spotting before a really strange (sporadic) and light AF, then more multi-colored spotting for several more days. That has never happened before. CBFM said I was high yesterday, so DH and I attempted to do the deed. He has DE, so no luck with ejaculation. We had to inseminate after, but I was exhausted :sleep: and couldnt O. My temps are off (higher than usual), but Ive been tossing and turning and not sleeping well the last few days, and Im worried I might not ovulate after allhad to reschedule my FSH test due to crazy AF. I have a dr. appt. with a new ob-gyn in mid-February, but contacted Shady Grove over the weekend to get information on cost and insurance information. I still feel so confused about if Im making the right decisions and trying not to waste time :dohh:

Has anyone heard of the Restoring Fertility DVD? Ive been thinking of purchasing this as another natural approach.

Have a wonderful day, everyone.
:dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing ok and so sorry to be jumping straight in with my question which is about supplements again. I am really hoping to get myself organised for next cycle with these and even though I have a marathon to do at the beginning of April there is no harm in getting my body ready. But I just have a few queries about dosage etc. 

*Omega 3*  Dwrgi you were saying Dashkas advice is to take 1800g of EPA. This is probably a daft question but when researching Omega 3, the dosage of the EPA is different to the Omega 3 dosage. Is the 1800g the EPA dosage or the Omega 3? 

*Baby Aspirin*  can this be taken throughout your cycle or on specific days? 

*EPO/B Complex/Bee Pollen/Royal Jelly*  what is the best dosage to take?

Thanks for the help. x


----------



## purplelou

drhouse said:


> Hi girls we are flooding so have been moving things for last 24 hours am stuffed:(. Good luck all!

Oh no!! Hope there is no damage!:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

emily405 said:


> And OMG! UTI! I can't imagine letting anyone come near me. I only had one but I couldn't even stand to wear pants. I was in college and had a roommate so I wore a skirt with no underpants around my dorm for two days. To me, that would be the month for the Instead cup!

By the way, with further reflection I think this is a brilliant idea. This particular UTI is a little rougher than usual, so I think lots of :sex: is a bad idea. Any tips for a newbie with the Instead cups? Will be trying tonight (OPK lines are getting darker!), and I've never used anything like these. OH once bought me a Diva cup as a gift (he's a super tree-hugger), but he bought the bigger size based on my age and I just couldn't get the damn thing up there. :haha: :blush: Glad we have a "female anatomy expert" around to help us out! :rofl:

Emily, I think the occasional moments of terror are normal. For many of us TTC lasts long enough for those to completely subside, although I imagine they return once one is actually pregnant.

Thinking of you, Dr.H!


----------



## pbl_ge

Also....

Welcome to Hope! FX your stay is short and sweet!

Irish and Iam, sorry I can't help with your questions. I'm sure some of the other ladies around here will know. :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Hi girls we are flooding so have been moving things for last 24 hours am stuffed:(. Good luck all!

Dr H-OMG, what an absolute nightmare. Am thinking of you and hope that you've managed to rescue most of your belongings! There's always something, isn't there?? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> emily405 said:
> 
> 
> And OMG! UTI! I can't imagine letting anyone come near me. I only had one but I couldn't even stand to wear pants. I was in college and had a roommate so I wore a skirt with no underpants around my dorm for two days. To me, that would be the month for the Instead cup!
> 
> By the way, with further reflection I think this is a brilliant idea. This particular UTI is a little rougher than usual, so I think lots of :sex: is a bad idea. Any tips for a newbie with the Instead cups? Will be trying tonight (OPK lines are getting darker!), and I've never used anything like these. OH once bought me a Diva cup as a gift (he's a super tree-hugger), but he bought the bigger size based on my age and I just couldn't get the damn thing up there. :haha: :blush: Glad we have a "female anatomy expert" around to help us out! :rofl:
> 
> Emily, I think the occasional moments of terror are normal. For many of us TTC lasts long enough for those to completely subside, although I imagine they return once one is actually pregnant.
> 
> Thinking of you, Dr.H!Click to expand...

I've done the cups! They're okay, although I've heard horror stories of the cup getting stuck, and having to get one's other half to pull the thing out (this didn't happen to me, btw!!! :blush::haha:). I forgot about mine, and left it in for two days once. Some people put loads of sperm friendly lube on the cup before it is inserted, so that the sperm can get an even better start. IDK-worth a try!! Good luck!! And sorry for the UTI-nasty! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Irish_eyes said:


> *Omega 3*  Dwrgi you were saying Dashkas advice is to take 1800g of EPA. This is probably a daft question but when researching Omega 3, the dosage of the EPA is different to the Omega 3 dosage. Is the 1800g the EPA dosage or the Omega 3?
> 
> *Baby Aspirin*  can this be taken throughout your cycle or on specific days?
> 
> *EPO/B Complex/Bee Pollen/Royal Jelly*  what is the best dosage to take?
> 
> Thanks for the help. x

You need 1800 of EPA, not Omega 3. So, I take almost 8 capsules of omega 3 every day, each one is worth about 250 EPA, which gets me to 1800 (well, 2000, obs!). 

Aspirin every day, although I've heard some people use it only after O. 

RJ-3 x 500mg per day. Bee propolis-1 x 500mg per day.

As you can see, it gets very expensive! 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Dwrgi said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> *Omega 3*  Dwrgi you were saying Dashkas advice is to take 1800g of EPA. This is probably a daft question but when researching Omega 3, the dosage of the EPA is different to the Omega 3 dosage. Is the 1800g the EPA dosage or the Omega 3?
> 
> *Baby Aspirin*  can this be taken throughout your cycle or on specific days?
> 
> *EPO/B Complex/Bee Pollen/Royal Jelly*  what is the best dosage to take?
> 
> Thanks for the help. x
> 
> You need 1800 of EPA, not Omega 3. So, I take almost 8 capsules of omega 3 every day, each one is worth about 250 EPA, which gets me to 1800 (well, 2000, obs!).
> 
> Aspirin every day, although I've heard some people use it only after O.
> 
> RJ-3 x 500mg per day. Bee propolis-1 x 500mg per day.
> 
> As you can see, it gets very expensive!
> 
> Good luck! :thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG! I am going to rattle and I will feel as if I am ODing but if it works it works. Yeah it is expensive but I am doing a bit of research to get the best possible prices. :winkwink:

Thanks for the info :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo DrH hope you are all OK. Keep safe and well chick xxx

Oooo uti... not nice! Get those cranberries and antibiotics I say!

Emily... wobbles affect us all I think... you suddenly reflect on what is and could be and it is like 'whoa.....'! I just think if loads of other people can do it I must be able to!

Dwrgi.... you got the mountain chart thing going chick!


----------



## chickenchaser

Dr H stay safe honey XXX


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Sorry have read everything but can'tblooming remember much!

Dr h hope ur safe.

Hope-welcome.

Pebble-uti sucks. I got one right before my afs started post depo. Evilness.

Afm 8/9 dpo. Symptoms as follows:sore boobs, pulling sensation in left pelvic area, strange feeling in tummy, slight constipation, dizziness, ache in lower back for days. However am equally aware that all could be explained away!!

When I was pg before I wasn't expecting it so I can't really remember but I did have dizziness pulling and sore boobs.

Anyway being observed this week in school so that should keep my mind of it!

Am going out with a friend on fri night so will test then @12 dpo. Fingers crossed.

Love to all.vx


----------



## chickenchaser

Pebble - sorry about UTI they are the worst. I hope you are feeling better soon. And yes you are right it is test time for me but nothing BNF and also no AF. Hanging in limbo. I really thought my cycles had sorted themselves out but it doesn't look like it. XXX Thanks for asking XXX


----------



## moondust7

Pebble - Oh noooooooooo - am so sorry about the UTI!!!! Hope the antibiotics kick in soon!!! Those things are horrible!! Interesting that you say you build up to O in sputters... same thing for me too. Hope you feel better soon!!! (Oh and I would only hold it for 2 hours - not 4 - and would still be able to get a +OPK... so don't cause yourself too much pain holding it in so you can POAS!! A UTI isn't worth it!!!!) Take care and :hugs:

Twiggers - hope you start to see a pattern... :hugs:

Maddy - GOOD LUCK on your IUI today!!!! So happy the numbers went up!!!! Yaaayyy!! :thumbup::happydance:

Nessaw - FX for you big time!! Just a few more days of waiting! :flower:

DrHouse - Oh NO!!!! Am so so sorry about the flooding. Hope you were able to move enough things and get them to a dry area. :hugs:

Hi Hope - welcome :flower:

Iamtrue - crossing my fingers that you ovulate and catch it. It is so confusing figuring out when that happens and when you have to try to catch it. FX for you. :hugs:

Chicken - FX!!!! :flower:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies here. Hope you're having a good start to the week.

AFM - Am hoping I can get through the next few weeks... am still nervous but starting to feel more hopeful.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies !

Maddy  did you have your IUI today??? how did it go???

Emily  sorry about your relationship but Im glad you are not giving up your dream! Good luck!

La Bergere  welcome back! Sorry about your friends news. Weve all been there and know what thats like. Hang in there!

Moon 

Spoiler
glad you are well! Hang in there! When is your scan?

Ness  having fun with the symptoms eh? Im 8DPO and I know what you mean!

Kismet  glad youve got your groove back on!

Pebble  aw hun re: your talk with DH.its frustrating sometimes right  they just dont realize what we go through You seem to have EWCM for a long time??? I never have it that long You know you are really close to ovulation when its super stretchy and can pull it apart 2 inches without breaking (the stickiness I mean) and is the consistency of egg whites. Do you have any other symptoms ie. bloating etc? I tend to get bloated on my ov day.Hmmm if you dont think you are close I would say try tomorrow again if you did already yesterday. Good luck! 0h  just read about your UTI. Yikes that sucks! Yes Cranberry juice it up!!!!


Dr. H- on no re: flooding!!! Hope you are all okay !!

Hopthisyear  welcome to our thread! Good luck

Iamtrue  hoping things get easier for you.

Irish eyes  yes 1800 mg of EPA (actually I think I only take 4 which equals 1720mg but close enough) So read your Omega 3s label to check the amount of EPA in there Also make sure its pharmaceutical grade tested for purity and all that . 

Lils and Dwrgi  wrote in your journals!

Purps  how are you doing lovely?

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM  Im 8DPO  still more bloated than usual but maybe Im just getting more pudgy eating comfort foods? IDK . Nothing really to report Saw The Hobbit last night finally. I loved the Lord of the Rings but thought this was more violent in a way (or maybe because it was 3D) I wanted more Hobbit and less orcs!! (sp?)


----------



## nessaw

I went to pick up my prescription for the clomid and the doctor hadn't signed it!just as well I didn't leave it til cd1!!

Dashka-we can obsess together!

Chicken-fingers crossed for it being too early to test.

Moon-

Emily-I have doubts about this ttc malarkey all the time. The month I got pg I was thinking that maybe it won't happen and it was too scary so I'd think of another project!

Maddy-any news?

Irish I haven't taken any of those but the girls on here know wats what! Good luck.

Have been nosing round the 2ww and pregnancy test photo forums. Never been in them before. Not got anything else done tonight!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Maddy40

drhouse said:


> Hi girls we are flooding so have been moving things for last 24 hours am stuffed:(. Good luck all!

Bugger DrH, stay safe and try not to stress - I know, easier said than done :nope: My eldest lives in Quay St in the city & he just posted a photo of himself and a friend STANDING IN THE FECKING FLOODWATER. Not happy, Jan! Hugs mate.

Thanks to those that asked about me - been super busy at work but we managed to fit in IUI on Monday a.m. 

I need to RANT actually... FS wrote to me a couple of days before Xmas asking to meet to discuss IVF options. First appt I can get is mid-Feb. Yesterday when I had my legs in stirrups the nurse checking my paperwork asked why I hadn't "moved with my doctor". Apparently my FS stopped referring new patients to this clinic before Xmas - before he wrote the letter to us - and didn't tell us.....ummm hello...isn't that bad manners? I mean, I'm hoping it wasn't related to some dissatisfaction with their procedures or anything....


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Ladies! 

I haven't heard of CoQ10 delaying Ov, but agnus castus can & DHEA may be able to since its a hormone???

Mirium  you OK, hun? Thats so incredibly cruel that all of your mcs seem to happen at week 10-11 & mmc??? I am interested to know what they find & just hope & pray it will give you some answers so that this never, ever has to happen again! :cry: And I hope & pray that you have the post-mc luck & get your BFP quickly. It wont ever make up for this one, I know. But just hoping for you Did you get intralipids & on blood thinners this time? 

BF  hoping you are sunning-n-funning in Dubai now! Hope that O comes soon  maybe happening today???

Pebble  Ugh, UTIs suck! Glad you have all the right drugs tho. You know, I tried this stuff D-Mannose last time bc after a whole round of cranberry juice, cranberry pills, acidophilus, & antibs didnt knock it out (after 10 days). This stuff was liquid & took it out in 2-3 days flat! Good stuff & right at Vitamin Shoppe so Im trying it first thing next time. My EWCM comes in waves too, so no worries, chic! Mine actually often dries up 2 days prior to Ov.:shrug: apparently, I guess its still where it needed to be most! :thumbup: Looks like you are about to O soon, so catch that eggy! :dust:

Maddy  grow follies grow!!!!! Sending follie-growth :dust: (Loving Dildo Cam! :rofl:)

Twiggers  Sticky is usually white (& sticky of course!). Check it out via the to see for sure: https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc It sounds to me like it may have been EWCM (if watery+sticky)? Hope you caught the egg! :dust:

Emily  sorry you have to go at this alone. :flower: I hope you will be ok. On a lighter note, we could affectionately call your rendezvous the Truck-Stop Tango. :haha: Love it. :thumbup:


La Bergere  welcome back! Youve been gone several months, thats at least 1000 pages :haha:. LOVE when people say oops, Im pregnant! & proceed to state how easy it was when you have been LTTC  NOT! Yeah they say for our age it can take up to a year with all things normal. :wacko:


Moon 

Spoiler
Happy 5+6 milestone, looks like we got that one BEAT :bodyb:

Kismet  Welcome back! Vitex can mess w/hormones for the first 4 months while its sorting things out. But Ive never heard of someone not Oing at all? :shrug: 

Purps 

Spoiler
So glad Lana is out of her harness now, Congrats!!! She must be an even happier baby

Dash  hope the bloating is a good sign of a good egg & :spermy: meetup! :hugs:

Ness  you take CoQ10 daily anyway, so you can start anytime. Just say No to Symptom Spotting :haha:

DrH  Oh no, chic! Thats terrible  flooding is the worst! Just stay safe for us chic & pop back in & let us know how you are doing when you can? Big :hugs:

Hope  welcome to you! Hope your stay is short & sweet. :flower:

True  Ive heard of ED, but whats DE? (& then we get to complicate things bc theres a woman ED & DE scenario & a male one! :wacko:)

Dwrgi  wow, thats a lot of Omegas! Those eggs are going to be A++++ stellar off the charts!

:hi: everyone else!

AFM  very busy lately & over the next 2 weeks w/tax season, OT, guests coming in & bday activities, so hoping Ill get to pop in here & there. Doesnt help I have sinus probs & need surgery but cant get it right now! :wacko: Generally having a hard time keeping up with all the forums & journals but I will lurk if not more. 

Hope everyone has a great week! :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy - Oh no, thats terrible about FS. But for Monday's IUI: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
Just wanted to check back in and let you know no bean sticking here :dohh:. I am very fine about it though. It is what I highly expected as we have had this before. It does help to have a plan A in place.


----------



## twiggers

Looking at those pics I think I've been mostly clear the entire month.

I'm a bit freaked and need advice: I did a CB digi and got a smiley tonight. wTF? I had one Friday and then nothing :( we BDed yesterday morning. What to do?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LilSluz

Twig - Yes, definitely do it tonight & Wed!

Ipen - aw, honey I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Did your tests show any clotting issues or immunes issues?


----------



## Dwrgi

Ipenn-very sorry to hear this. Glad that you are okay about it. Does it ever get easier? I think you get to be more stoic, that's for sure.

Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## drhouse

Sorry to hear ipen.

Flooding less tan expected. Thank god we moved everything though. Forty cm of water still causes damage!


----------



## pbl_ge

Morning, ladies!!

First of all, HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LILS!!!!!!!!! :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee: :cake: :yipee:

Hope that you and Lil Flo have a fabulous week of celebration!

Second of all, Dr.H, soooooooooooooooo glad you&#8217;re okay! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 40 cm of water is a LOT. Glad you managed to clear everything (most everything?) in time! And I hope OH had to do most of the work while you rested your poor UTD feet! Stay safe and dry!!! :rain:

Ipen, so sorry to hear of nonstickiness. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::cry::cry::cry: You are definitely NOT a wimp! Glad you&#8217;ve got Plan A. :thumbup:

Maddy, so sorry about FS. Maybe it&#8217;s worth a phone call to his new practice, just to see if he drops any hints? Hopefully you&#8217;ll get a blazing :bfp: this round, so all of this can be someone else&#8217;s problem. Unless this is the doc you&#8217;ll see if preggers. Never sure how that works in the international arena. Much :dust::dust::dust: to you!!!

Ness, OMG you&#8217;re making me nervous! When are you going to :test: :test: :test:?!?!?!?!

Irish, we&#8217;re all rattling and broke around here! I&#8217;ll fess up: by our lovely Dash&#8217;s standards I&#8217;m supposed to be taking 3+ of some of my pills, and I only take 2 of them. :shhh: :flasher: :argh: I figure it&#8217;s a compromise between 1 and 3, and who knows if the benefit is conferred linearly or at a threshold? Well, some people might know, but I can claim solid ignorance! I&#8217;m not suggesting that you do as I do, but I wanted to share my bad behavior. :haha: If you find good prices, let us all know! Btw, every time you post I find myself thinking, &#8220;I wanna go to Northern Ireland!&#8221; Sometimes I even google images. :flower:

Pad

Spoiler
Happy 26 weeks! How&#8217;s the shopping and nursery prep going? Did you buy a lot of baby girl stuff? :blue: :blue: :blue:

Chicken, keep testing! Do you track O? How confident about your TWW are you? :test: :test: :test: This thread is due some good news, and you may be it!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Dash, thanks for your help on the EWCM. I haven&#8217;t had it for this long until the past couple of months. Part of the problem is that I check internally at least twice a day (what can I say? Everyone needs a hobby! :shrug: :blush:), and sometimes there&#8217;s a LITTLE EWCM, even though it might be creamy/sticky/watery the rest of the day. According to TCOYF, that counts as an EWCM day, regardless. Like yesterday, I had tons of EWCM in AM and afternoon, but when the evening/insemination time rolled around, it seemed all sticky. :saywhat: I really think my body&#8217;s a bit confused right now, but it still seems to manage to O eventually. I have no other O symptoms I&#8217;ve managed to detect. But it sounds like you&#8217;re having TWW symptoms!!! :happydance: I&#8217;ll keep my FX for you! :hugs::hugs: Re Hobbit&#8212;I didn&#8217;t love the LOTR, myself&#8212;too much war, too much male chest thumping stuff&#8212;but I was super excited about the Hobbit. Right up until I heard that the broke that teeny little book into three movies. :saywhat: Sorry to hear you didn&#8217;t enjoy it. :nope: I&#8217;m going to second Dwrgi&#8217;s endorsement of Lincoln, if you haven&#8217;t seen it already. Despite the appalling omission of Frederick Douglass, it&#8217;s an amazing movie! 

Kismet, it looks like you typically O a bit later (based on FF&#8217;s green boxes). Does it feel like you&#8217;re gearing up now? Much dust to you!!! :dust: Have you made it back to the doc&#8217;s yet? :hugs:

Dwrgi, sounds like you&#8217;re going to have a fun couple of days! :sex: :winkwink: I love the "legs in the air time"! :haha: And just for you, although I&#8217;m sure we&#8217;ve all seen this a thousand times (can we ever watch it too much?):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU
See you in a couple of days! :drunk: 

Iam, sorry about the 10 day bleed! :shock: :shock: :shock: And sorry that it throws off schedules with docs. Is that at all normal for you? The only people I&#8217;ve seen around here with 10 day bleeds are either m/cing or have PCOS, but I don&#8217;t know anything. And I am ALL about the AZO-like products. :thumbup: My quality of life improved drastically when the Phenazopyridine stuff became available OTC. Bring on the bright orange pee!!! Hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


AFM, we used the soft cups last night. It was all very clumsy and amusing, and I&#8217;m not sure I did it well enough for it to work. Cervix was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay high up there, and it made it hard to hook the ring in the right place! :plane: I got it in eventually. Thanks for the tip, ladies!! :howdy: This AM I had a HUGE blazing line on the OPKs, darker than yesterday&#8217;s even, so we&#8217;ll be doing this or the regular :sex: every night for a few days, depending on how I&#8217;m feeling. Thanks for the sympathy, all! :hugs: I&#8217;ve had dozens of these in my life-for some reason I&#8217;m just prone to them&#8212;but it had actually been a couple of years, and I think this one&#8217;s unusually bad. :nope: The soft cups idea was brilliant! :thumbup: Thanks, Emily!!!

Aside from that, I have a couple of students I&#8217;d like to throttle, and I woke up today to a manuscript rejection. :nope: :cry: I&#8217;ve been pretty lucky in that realm, and I really expected this one to get in. One of the reviewers seemed really POed that I had not referenced some citations (he kindly provided me with a list) with a suspiciously consistent first author name, so I have an idea of what went wrong. The other reviewers only pointed out fixable problems, but I think the vitriol in the first guy is what made it an outright reject instead of a revise and resubmit. Twiggers knows what I&#8217;m talking about! So, all in all, not my best week. ](*,) ](*,)](*,) And I can&#8217;t have any lovely :wine: until I&#8217;m done with the antibiotics!!! :cry: But, I&#8217;m doing okay, and I&#8217;m hopeful that we&#8217;ll get the timing right for this O one way or another. A Valentine&#8217;s BFP would be pretty fantastic!

Hope you&#8217;re all doing amazing. Many hugs and kisses to you all!!!
:hugs::kiss: :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## purplelou

:haha: I love flight of the conchords!!

DrH :hugs: so sorry about the flooding!!

Ipen -oh chick, I'm sorry xxx

Twiggers I'd still bd every other day if possible till ff confirms ov! Just to be on the safe side!

Lils -happy birthday Hun!! :cake: (better message in your journal)

Pebble- sorry about the uti-yuck!
But good luck tonight!!

Massive loves to everyone :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dashka

ladies - I will need to catch up later but for now just wanted to say....


LILS - HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!!:cake::cake::cake::cake::hi::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::icecream::icecream::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Ipen am so sorry. Look after ur self.x


----------



## padbrat

hey Pbl... sorry about the rejection and not being able to console yourself with some good wine... boo!!:dohh:


Spoiler
Have to confess... savings have taken a bashing, but have got most of the big stuff... is like Christmas is my spare room! Fortunately, because we were so skeptical about actually making it this far we didn't buy any pick stuff lol

Drh... sorry about the flooding... take care OK. We get a lot of it here so you have my sympathy.:hugs:

Ipen so sorry you have had a loss... hope you are doing OK xx:hugs:

LILS! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! MWAH!:kiss:


----------



## twiggers

pbl - Ugh....I just LOVE when reviewers want to pad their own CV. So much for a blind review LOL Did you get a revise & resubmit? Or an outright rejection? I am always baffled when a rejection happens after just one bad review and the others are good *sigh* The joys of academia.

Is it sad that I want to go to sleep so I can get a BBT for tomorrow morning? I want crosshairs!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies still no AF :wacko: I'm now 2 days late and really don't know what to do.
I really don't want to test again because if it is BFN than that is 2 disappointment, not only am I not pregnant but also it means that my cycles have gone crazy again :cry: At the moment I'm happy to just not know but I do have 2 normal and 2 digi tests sat here in case I do change my mind. 

We could always put it to the vote. Do I test now or do I wait it out and if need be test on sunday which will be day 35 which would be my longest cycle.

You ladies decide :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Do it do it do it do it do it!!!!!

Good luck chicken.xx


----------



## twiggers

I would be going nuts and testing every day (or more!!).


----------



## owl35

ipen - so sorry to hear :hug:

lils - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I'll celebrate and have some :wine: for you :hugs:

chicken - :test: Good luck!

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## iamtruetome

ipen- Im so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Twiggers- I can see why your chart is confusing you a bit. I would keep BDing to cover all the bases, which it sounds like youre already doing. I know the feeling of wanting to go to bed early, just to see a temp rise the next morning! Hopefully youll get those crosshairs tomorrow.

Irish- Good luck with the supplements! I am taking the prenatals, fish oil, and just purchased some low-dose aspirin and COQ10 (it is pricey!). Have you priced any of these on Amazon? 

Lil- Happy birthday! :cake: I hope you have an enjoyable time with your family and bday activities. Yeah, ED, DEall these acronyms! DE is delayed ejaculation. DH can get an erection but cannot ejaculate when we BD, , so theres no surprise at the end. He has to finish in a cup, then I use the syringe method. Im just hoping its possible to get pg this way. 

DrH- Glad to hear you were able to move your belongings in time. Ive seen some of the footage on the news, and it looks devastating for many. 

Maddy- Sorry to hear about the FS...is there any way to check out reviews of them online? Hopefully youll get your BFP this month and all will sort itself out. 

Ness- Are you due to test? 

Chicken- My fingers are crossed for you! As of today, how long is your luteal phase in comparison to the norm?

Moon- Im sending lots of positive vibes your way!

Pbl- Im glad your UTI is improvingand yes, Im okay with neon orange pee, as long as I find relief! :happydance: Its odd that you mentioned PCOSI had to get u/s every three months for several years due to constant cysts on my ovaries, then they put me on BC to shrink them. Yet I never got a formal diagnosis. Now your comment makes me wonder
As for the soft cup, did you have any trouble removing it? Im glad they seemed to work well for you.

Kismet- Is it possible youre about to O at any moment? It looks like your temps are low, so hopefully youll have a rise soon. Ive had months with no CM before O and others with lots of EWCM, so maybe its just an off month with your CM? 

Dashka- Bloating is no fun, but hopefully its a good sign. DH and I saw The Hobbit; he liked it, and I fell asleep. Haha. 

AFMCBFM is still registering high so Im sitting here and waiting for DH to get home from work before I fall asleep so we can BD then inseminate before bed. So romantic, huh? I had some abundant EWCM this morning (must have been all the green tea yesterday!), but I was off to work this morning and DH was still snoring. DH has his SA next Tuesday, which is a relief. The receptionist at ob-gyn office called and messaged me to reschedule my Feb. 18 appointment because Dr. now has a surgery scheduled, so not sure when Ill be going in just yetkinda worried AF will be crazy again, so playing it by ear.


Hello :hi: to everyone else! I hope youre all having a wonderful week! 

:dust:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## keziah23

Hi all. My husband and I are both 38 and have been TTC less than a year. We found out in the fall that he has azoospermia. He is having varicocele repair surgery 2/8 and they will also do biopsy and attempt extraction for possible future IVF. We want to wait a few months after surgery to see if SA improves.
We are in St. Louis area.


----------



## Dwrgi

keziah23 said:


> Hi all. My husband and I are both 38 and have been TTC less than a year. We found out in the fall that he has azoospermia. He is having varicocele repair surgery 2/8 and they will also do biopsy and attempt extraction for possible future IVF. We want to wait a few months after surgery to see if SA improves.
> We are in St. Louis area.

Hi Keziah! Glad you've found us. There is another member on the board (Tigerlily) who is in the same situation as you. It might be worth tracking her down so that you can compare notes. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

i am true, are you interested in IUI. It will help the spermies into the right position as they may die in the acidic vagina. This may be an easy fix for you both. I hope you can speak to DH about it all, its such a sensitive subject... thinking of you. 

welcome kez, best place to be in B and B. 

other lovelies, hellooooo thinking of you all...


We are all good here. much drier than last week. The weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spoiler
I think maybe feeling the baby move. Who would know? Its probably gas! he he he.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## drhouse

twiggers... relax. have a bd now every two days. you are on cycle number one. just wait for ff to adjust. If you are too worried, your utereus may not be as receptive to a lovely morula!!!!!!!!!!! lots of ladies here can assist you with charting but this month is about the lay of the land.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Yooohoooooo! Chicken, got any news for us?!?! :test::test::test:


----------



## keziah23

Thanks Dwrgi, I will look her up!


----------



## nessaw

Welcome kez.

Have been a bad girl and tested @ 9 + 10 dpo but bfn. Used cb digi so may still be in the game. The boobs r still sore and so is my back and a couple of waves of nausea. We'll see...

Hello to all.xx


----------



## twiggers

Fingers crossed nessa!!!


----------



## moondust7

Dash - I agree... LOVE Hobbit-ville, but not a huge fan of the nasty-a$$ orcs!!! March is only 1 month away now!! It's getting close!! :thumbup::happydance:

Nessaw - 10dpo is still EARLY!! I barely get a line at 13dpo! FX for you!!!! :flower::flower:

Maddy - WOOOOOOOOOO for IUI!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Lils - you have SO much going on now with work / taxes, guests visiting, birthday festivities... make sure to give Lil Flo Rida some nap time and rest!!!! Take care of yourself!!! :hugs::hugs::sleep::sleep::sleep:

ipen - am so so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twiggers - good to hear you got some :sex: in!!! :flower:

DrH - SO glad to hear you got everything moved away from the water. Any flooding causes damage - it doesn't have to be much!!!! And:

Spoiler
Oh feeling the baby move... must be so very exciting!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 
Pad -

Spoiler
26 weeks!!!! :baby: :happydance::cloud9: Getting baby gear sounds like so much fun!! So happy for you!!!
 
Pebble - Softcups sound like a great idea. Hope you are feeling better!!! :flower::flower: A Valentine's BFP would be AMAZING!!!!!!! <3 FX!!! 

Chicken - I would vote for testing with a day in between the tests. FX FX FX!!! :flower::flower:

Iamtrue - Hope you got some good BD action in last night. :thumbup::flower: Hope you can get your dr's appt sorted out... it's so frustrating when we have to change them around. FX for you!!!! :flower:

Keziah - hi and welcome :flower:

Hi to all the other ladies - happy hump day (Wed.)!!! :haha:

AFM -

Spoiler
I made it past my m/c date (5w6d) so that feels like a milestone. :thumbup:Am still very worried, but am hoping everything is going ok. I have occasional cramps, which really freak me out. But am staying hopeful!! And drinking lots of water in the hopes that that eases the cramps, like Purps said. My first OB appt and ultrasound is Feb. 12. So, 2 more weeks... just hope they go quicker than the past 2!!! Staying hopeful!!!


----------



## nessaw

Moon its crazy I couldn't stop myself cos they were in the house!!

So glad you got past ur mc date. Am sooo pleased for you.xxx


----------



## moondust7

:haha: LOL Nessaw ya that's what happens when they're in the house!!
A site I found that always helped me pass the TWW is https://www.twoweekwait.com/ I really liked the BFP stories. If you haven't seen that site before, it's kinda fun. And even when I didn't get a BFP, reading the stuff on there still gave me something to look forward to... :flower::flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

No Test needed AF arrived this morning, 2 days late. I think if she is going to turn up the least she can do is be on time.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry chicken. Bl00dy rude af!

Moon that website is fab. Boyf at work tonight and I can't stop reading it!


----------



## pbl_ge

chickenchaser said:


> No Test needed AF arrived this morning, 2 days late. I think if she is going to turn up the least she can do is be on time.

NOOO!!!! BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

For some reason I had a really good feeling about you this month. So sorry, Chicken.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, :hugs: to you, too, but as you say, you're still early! I'll keep FX for you!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

Maddy &#8211; hope your damage with the flooding isn&#8217;t too bad! Yay re: IUI !!! Good luck hun!:thumbup: sorry about the FS mess....

Dr. H &#8211; Yikes 40 cm of water!!:wacko: Crap! That is awful&#8230; does your insurance cover the damage? Hope you are ok!

Ipen &#8211; so sorry hun&#8230;.:hugs: Hope you get good adoption news soon!:thumbup:

Twiggers &#8211; good luck!:thumbup:

Pebble &#8211; hope the UTI is getting a bit better? :hugs:Good idea re: soft cups&#8230;. :thumbup:Sorry about the manuscript rejection&#8230;.:nope:

Owl &#8211; how are the meds coming? Are you almost ready to start the stims?:hugs:

IamTrue &#8211; hope you caught that eggy ! and good luck with all the appointments!:thumbup:

Keziah &#8211; welcome!:flower:

Ness &#8211; sorry re: BFN&#8230; hope it&#8217;s just too early&#8230;.:hugs::hugs: Fx

Moon &#8211; yes I agree &#8211; Hobbit-ville is gorgeous and love the music &#8211;but the orcs are so damn nasty! Oh my- we have to wait until Feb 12??? Hope you&#8217;re ok!:hugs::hugs:

Chicken &#8211; so sorry AF arrived hun&#8230; :hugs::nope:Nasty witch of a b!tch!!:grr:

Lils - hope you had a nice time with DH last night on your B-DAY!!:hugs::kiss:

Dwrgi - how are you hun?:hugs::kiss:

Purps - need to check your journal.... sending :hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to everyone I missed!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Finding it harder to keep up on here lately!

AFM - 10DPO today -still feeling bloated and don't know why... I am starting to worry that I have something like ovarian cancer or something (cause I hear that is a symptom) I've never had bloating from ov onwards like this. Anyway maybe it's all the DHEA/CoQ10 and stuff....IDK. Been feeling really faint/dissy today and a little nauseous but that happens when AF is on her way in a few days. No sore boobs at all this month though?:shrug: that is weird cause I'm using progesterone cream (but only once/day this time as I'm running out) and that always gives me sore bbs... but not this time. Going to reiki tonight again!! hope it balances me out some more! Still doing yoga in the morning....


----------



## BabyBean14

chickenchaser said:


> No Test needed AF arrived this morning, 2 days late. I think if she is going to turn up the least she can do is be on time.

Aw, that really sucks! :( :hugs: I'll have a word with Aunt Flow about punctuality. It seems I've been scolding her on behalf of a lot of BnB friends lately. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Welcome new ladies!

DrH...

Spoiler
entirely possible you are feeling baby! I first felt Pickle at 17-18 wks, felt like fluttering inside and now it is full on! How exciting for you!

Moon

Spoiler
your scan is the day after mine! I am so hoping you get to see a lovely blob and fluttering lil HB!

Chicken... boo to AF! Bugger off AF for all the lovely ladies here!!

Dash am counting down to March for you! What date is the big day?

Ness it is early to test... hopefully those symptoms are indicating something lovely!

Pbl are you feeling better now?

Maddy got all crossed for the IUI!


----------



## owl35

dashka said:


> Owl  how are the meds coming? Are you almost ready to start the stims?
> 
> AFM - 10DPO today -still feeling bloated and don't know why... I am starting to worry that I have something like ovarian cancer or something (cause I hear that is a symptom) I've never had bloating from ov onwards like this. Anyway maybe it's all the DHEA/CoQ10 and stuff....IDK. Been feeling really faint/dissy today and a little nauseous but that happens when AF is on her way in a few days. No sore boobs at all this month though?:shrug: that is weird cause I'm using progesterone cream (but only once/day this time as I'm running out) and that always gives me sore bbs... but not this time. Going to reiki tonight again!! hope it balances me out some more! Still going yoga in the morning....

Dash - :test: 
Dwirgi - how are you? 
Ness - good luck! It's still early :hugs:
Chicken -sorry about :witch: I hate her... :flower:
Mirium - :hug:

Afm - still on BCP. Pharmacy will ship meds next week. I almost fainted when I read the list of all the meds I will have to inject. Yikes! But I'm not too worried yet. I'll just take it one day at a time. I won't let it stress me out. That's my mantra and I keep telling this myself every time I get overwhelmed. Works well so far. Baseline appt next Wednesday and if all looks ok I start stims a week from Monday. 

:hugs: I hope everybody is doing well :kiss:


----------



## dashka

Pad - thanks hun:hugs: Well I'm thinking if all goes to plan and my cycles remain 25 days then I'll start going to clinic around March 1st! and this time it will be a short protocol so a few days of Femara and then start stims around CD5 or something... thinking if all goes well that the ER would be mid-March (I'm hoping cause that's the week I've requested off!)


Spoiler
How is your little pickled-eggplant doing there? BTW I love pickled eggplant!!:haha: Fx that your next scan comes quickly and all goes well which I'm sure it will!:hugs::kiss:

Owl - yay re: almost done the BCP....:thumbup: I know it's very crazy when you look at that long list of meds/injections... That is one of the reasons my clinic doesn't tell you everything at the start and takes it one appointment at a time (plus you don't know how much of each med you'll need until you are going through it and how body reacts -so they persuaded me to purchase the meds through the clinic -as they promised to charge me the same (price match) as the cheaper place I was going to order from... It worked out well - I would ask your clinic if they'll do that too - it's much easier for you as well in that sometimes they can do the injections for you (on certain days when you're there) Just take it one day at a time like you said!:thumbup: Good luck hun!!!!:hugs::hugs:

AFM - had reiki last night again and LOVED it...:cloud9: (thanks Lils for your expertise!) That combined with the yoga I've been doing is really helping to shift things physically, emotionally and spiritually and i feel so much better! (more in my journal)

Hugs and kisses to all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for the lovely words ladies I'm OK but it tell DH broke my heart. He looked so upset and disappointed. Up until now I have never told him when I'm due on and he has never really tracked it himself but he new I was due on at the weekend because it had come up in conversation and when he realised I was late he really got his hopes up. Bless him I love him so much XXX


----------



## moondust7

Oh Chicken I'm so sorry. I hate it when it's late... 
Your DH sounds like such a sweetheart. 
Take care this weekend. Take some time to yourself :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken, so sorry. :hugs: OH sounds like a gem. :awww: I can't remember--are you seeing a FS now or soon? I know you're coming up on the one year mark. :nope: :cry: Big huge :hugs: for you!


Dash, so glad reiki was wonderful! :thumbup: Tell me: should we be getting excited for you? That bloating sounds promising! :happydance: But I will do as you tell me. :blush: I think I saw earlier that your expertise may be wanted on Kismet's journal. :winkwink:


Owl, good luck to you!!!!!!!!!! When do you go off BC? You have a whole team here rooting for you!!!!! :hugs:


AFM, I expect I'll be 3 dpo with crosshairs tomorrow. I'm a bit bummed, because the two best "chances" were my softcup nights, and I'm just not confident I did them well enough to work. :nope: Who knows? :shrug: Sperm definitely got in the general vicinity of my cervix during the right time this month, so we'll call it a possibility, but I'm not optimistic. Sigh. ](*,)


Hope all you ladies are doing well!!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## emily405

Ipen, I'm so sorry this one didn't stick. I'm glad you're proceeding with TTGALTGYAB plan.

Happy belated birthday, LilS!

DrH, glad it's not too bad, but I'm sure it's still stressful. I haven't had flooding but have had other weather-related home issues and it's never fun.

Pebble, glad the cups are helping! I don't know that you can screw them up too badly, unless you think you may not have actually gotten the sperm in you (I spilled some this month and hope it wasn't too much). It holds the sperm close to your cervix, so I don't think it's all that different, functionally, from BD as long as you get it in you pretty fast. Hope you are less miserable. Sorry about the article. I hope this is your month. It sounds like you are ready for some good news!

Chicken, sorry for the BFN. I am really regular so if I were two days late I'd be really optimistic too!

Welcome, Keziah!

Moondust, yay! Looking forward to more good news.

Dashka, I think lots of things other than ovarian cancer can cause bloating. Yoga and reiki sound better than freaking out.

AFM - spoiler tag just in case, but I don't have a BFP. I'm only 5 DPO. 


Spoiler
I hope I get a BFP this month because if not, I think I'd better take a few cycles off. I can't talk about this with anyone else so I'm really glad I have all of you. My sister is pregnant. I am really happy. She only has one child, my only nephew. It took her a long time to conceive him and she needed Clomid. I didn't ask her if she needed it again, but probably. If I get a BFP we're going to be due three weeks apart. That will be amazing in all kinds of ways. This will be my only kid, so though he or she won't have siblings, a cousin born within weeks? How great! But If I'm not, I don't think I should try next cycle. If we already are at the same time, great. But if we're not, I don't think we should be due seven weeks apart. Still too much chance of giving birth within a few weeks of each other. I really don't have any support but my family. My friends either have little ones of their own, or have the kind of careers where they travel eighteen days of the month. So I am not expecting more than a visit here and there to be social. Not actual help. With my sister having her own newborn, she obviously won't be able to help, and I can't have my 65-year-old mom running back and forth between her and me constantly with each of us with a newborn. (My dad will hold babies, but he's not a lot of help.) My sister's inlaws are on the other side of the country, so it's really just her and her husband, and she's kind of in the same boat with plenty of friends, but every single one of them is pregnant or has an infant right now. Mine are a little older and have toddlers and eight-year-olds who need to be driven all over the place. We live in the same large metro area, but not in the same town. I live in the city and she's out in the suburbs. Mom is near her. So if I am already pregnant, I'll figure it out. But if not, I think I should probably hold off a cycle or two so that we both don't have newborns, plus her with a three-year-old who needs to be babysat. I hope I can still hang out with you even if I hold off until March or April before trying again. It hurts a little, but I need their help, and I want to be there when they could really use mine too. If I get a BFP on Feb 10th, though, well, come October, we'll just a lot of craziness in the fall!


----------



## keziah23

pbl_ge-Is there really a wrong way to use softcups? Just put it in and let it catch the "juice" :thumbup: I started using them for AF once I started using them for TTC. I like them a lot. Good luck!

emily- thanks and good luck


dashka- my uncle credits reiki with helping him recover from lung cancer in a spectular manner 

I'm still trying to learn everyone, that will take me awhile so, forgive me for a slow start.

AFM- AF came to visit today. I spent $2300 for pre-pay at lab for sperm extraction. Ugh. This stuff is so expensive.


----------



## twiggers

Just bought some internet cheapie HPT. Can't wait to start POAS :)


----------



## smallhelen

Just thought I'd do a quick post to say that I am still here really!
Had a difficult time in December, as I didn't ov (thanks to the pressure of too many Christmas gigs), but then AF was waaaaaay late in January. So had a messed up head for a while. :wacko: I think the vit B supplements have actually started working, and my LP is no longer the pathetic 9 days that it was.
I've stopped temping and doing opks, as I now know when I usually ov, and I'm trying to be as stress-free as possible. 
Had a CD 21 test last week, which came back as normal (46, yay!), so that was groovy.
Am just waiting around now, seeing what happens this month, and lurking to check up on all of you!
Good luck ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Pebble yes we have our FS appointment on the 21st. I was really hoping we wouldn't need to go. Hay go. X


----------



## Lady H

Just popped in to say hi and I'm still lurking and praying for you all. Thought maybe we were overdue for some....
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tigerlily1975

keziah23 said:


> pbl_ge-Is there really a wrong way to use softcups? Just put it in and let it catch the "juice" :thumbup: I started using them for AF once I started using them for TTC. I like them a lot. Good luck!
> 
> emily- thanks and good luck
> 
> 
> dashka- my uncle credits reiki with helping him recover from lung cancer in a spectular manner
> 
> I'm still trying to learn everyone, that will take me awhile so, forgive me for a slow start.
> 
> AFM- AF came to visit today. I spent $2300 for pre-pay at lab for sperm extraction. Ugh. This stuff is so expensive.

Hello again, keziah :flower:

Oh yes, it's so bloody expensive! If we were able to go with straightforward IVF/ICSI we'd be looking at around £5k, but because we also have to go down the mTESE route (testicular sperm retrieval - AND there's no guarantee they'll find any!!), it's easily double that! You really wouldn't mind so much if you had decent odds of it working. I wish, wish, WISH we could just try naturally... 

:hi: and :hugs: to all.. going back into lurkdom before I depress you all!

C xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

Big surprise here this AM. They had predicted 3-5 of snow, and we woke up to at least a foot! :shock: :shock: :shock: Lots of shoveling this AM. OH and I were the only ones out there with shovels; all the neighbors around us were outside with plows. Trying to decide who was feeling superior to whom. :haha: This is the first place Ive lived thats snowy, so Im fascinated by lots the behavior of people with regards to snow. :haha: 

Tiger, you do not depress us! On the contrary, I think your humor and grit are totally admirable. :thumbup: And I love your avatar, so Im always glad when you come around. I peeked in your journal, and it looks like youre gearing up for IVF in just a few weeks! :happydance:

LadyH, thanks for all the dust! Weve had no BFPs since Moons so were in need!

Spoiler
Congrats on hitting the T minus 100 day mark!:yipee:

Chicken, sorry you need the FS appointment after all. Good luck to you! :hugs::hugs:

Small, good to hear from you! Glad your CD21 results were good. :thumbup: Hope your stress-free approach works for you!

Keziah, you have definitely come to the right place. This is the amazing thing about BnBeven if you have a rare situation, youre almost guaranteed to connect with people who have had the same problem. When I turned 35 the same week as hearing that my pregnancy was an ectopic, I was devastated, and sure that my chances of a successful pregnancy were extremely low. Then I poked around here and found lots of women my age or older with the same experience, many of whom were well into successful pregnancies. I cant imagine what my mental health would have done without that experience. Sorry all this is so expensive, although it looks like your insurance is decent. I hope DH gets good results!

And thanks to Emily and Keziah for the reassurance about softcups. I definitely spilled some, but Im not sure how muchits hard to put a cup of something into a space that isnt a space, if you know what I mean. It also seems like the bulk of the stuff is at the edges, instead of being near the cervix. I probably should have practiced more, but I took a long time and a lot of pharmacies to locate them, so I didnt have much of a chance. 

Emily thats great news about your sister! :happydance: So sorry you have to worry about limited support from family members, and trying to time your TTC with respect to her pregnancy. What youre saying makes sense, but I dont know if Id worry too much about it. Too many things could happen between now and 9 months from now that would affect needed support levels. Who knows? You might have a new partner with a large family just down the road by the time your LO came around. Or you or your sister might not carry to term. I hope thats not true for either of you, but the m/c rate our age in about 1 in 3. Thats just my thought, but youll make the best decision for you and your whole family. :hugs: I guess the best thing is just for us to hope that you get your BFP this month!!!!


Dash, looks like youre in need of big hugs today. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Did the bloating go away? I might have tons of progesterone cream to pass off to you soon, but more on that in a sec. Are you buried in snow, too? Bring on the IVF!!!!

Kismet, honey, how are you? Did you use override on your chart? Id wonder if you had Oed between 4-6 dpo. Hope youre doing well. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Pad, 

Spoiler
Shopping sounds like so much fun! I cant wait. :happydance:

Moon, thinking sticky things for you!

Mirium, if youre reading, were thinking of you. :hugs:

Maddy, are you around? Are you my TWW buddy again? I think youre a few days ahead. How are you feeling? :dust: 

Hope all others are doing well, including our UTD ladies. I have some journal posting to do! :dust: and :hugs: as appropriate. :kiss:

AFM,UTI passed as soon as the fertile window shut. :dohh: I have an old requisition for a progesterone test that Im going to cash in this coming week. How important is it to be 7dpo, as opposed to 6 or 8? Tuesday is busy, so a slightly different day could be good. Im really nervous it will be low, but I still have progesterone cream on hand, if need be. Aside from that, Im just waiting waiting waiting. :coffee:

Since we've been talking a lot about supplements, I'm wondering if we could list the things that we should STOP taking once we get a BFP. From my list of supps, I'm thinking just the CoQ10 and B100. What others should people not take once they've gotten the line?


----------



## FlyFlorida

How do I stay motivated and positive when everyone I know has Children and several are pregnant with their 2nd, 3rd or 4th child? Not to mention I am dealing with a very stressful and crazy situation unrelated to my husband and I TTC (NPD parent). Not that you guys would, but please, no one recommend that I relax or lower my stress level! LOL! we've been ttc since late '09. I'm not even motivated to workout. I try to talk myself into being motivated and positive, and do laugh at myself and at life, but it's so difficult to see a future without kids. I reached my career goal, so not much interests me here lately. I know God has a plan, just wish I had a clue or feeling as to what that was! 
Hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi FlyFlorida...to be honest I am not very good at staying motivated either. And compared to you I have only been actively TTC a relatively short time. I do worry that I'm not as devoted to the process as perhaps I should be...but everyone has their limits. Sometimes I think we just have to step back and do other stuff for a while until we feel energised again. Hugs to you xx

Hi everyone else, happy weekend!


----------



## Fbs

Hi all , well just registered on this site. Been TTC for just last month , after the BF and I had a BFN in January and were surprised at how disappointed we were. AF was 2 days early this month so at least I didn't have to wait too long for the bad news. Thinking of trying Ovulation kits , also recommended were Fertility Lubricants , anyone else use this.

Anyway I am being very impatient and being 39 really don't want to wait too long now.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## nessaw

Welcome fbs and fly florida.

So 12 dpo on fri bfn. Haven't tested since as I could convince myself that fri's was too early but if it was bfn now thats it. So have gone from poas every day to nada. No real symptoms since fri. Had af type cramps on fri night. Was worrued cos stayed at my friends but nothing. Awful sinuses and nausea fri and sat. Today nothing. Cbfm flashing at me saying af due. Blah blah blah. Sorry for going on a bit. 
Also picked up my clomid. Pills not too big so should be able to crush and eat with jam like the consultant said.

Muchos love to all.x


----------



## twiggers

Nessa - Hugs....I hope something shows up on Monday!!!


----------



## emily405

I hope we get good news in here soon. I could use to read some! Maybe I just feel less optimistic because I know I'm taking a break and I want to live vicariously.

I have come down with a cold and since I'm 8 DPO am in that window where I don't think I can have cold medicine. I think alcohol is ok before implantation but not after as that is when the placenta starts to develop, right? So I'm going with orange juice and hard candy only. I'm not having any symptoms so I kind of doubt I am. I've had some cramps on and off, but I also had them last month. I figure without any breast soreness I must not be. But I still don't want to take anything.

Pebble, while I'd love to not worry about it, I just don't think that's reality. I know if I'm pregnant already they will help out, but it just feels like it would be really selfish to intentionally get pregnant next month when my sister would be in need of family help.


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Ladies

wondering if I can join this thread. 
Am currently 36 and have been TTC to for over a year now. This cycle am trying the cbfm, along with preseed and softcups. Every month is the same rollercoaster, excited to try and end up so down when it doesnt turn out to be a positive result. So this month, Im trying all the stops. Have an appt with the fertility specialist in a couple of weeks, hopefully wont need it.

good luck to you all


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. Welcome FBS and FXforBabyB!

Well happy Monday...it's the end of summer vacation in our state today and kids go back to school tomorrow. Hopefully that means my workload will decrease as people return home from overseas travel (my job is to assist people when they go overseas and get into difficulty, have accidents, get sick etc).

I agree, we need some more good news here...anyone? 

Pebble :hi: sorry I missed your messsage the other day. Yes we are cycle-buddies again. Bloody FF just moved my O date to 2 days after IUI. Grrr. :growlmad:


----------



## keziah23

I have a confession to make. I took a test today, even though on I'm CD 4. I had the lightest shortest period that I can ever recall though. It was BFN of course, but oh well, a girl can hope.


----------



## Maddy40

Keziah sometimes it's just an itch that has to be scratched, I think. So long as you didn't actually expect a BFP :)

AFM Just had a good phone convo with the nurse from my clinic - 7dpiui bloodwork showed really good estradiol and progesterone figures (much higher than the chemical preg cycle). So hopefully I've got a nice, sticky environment this cycle.


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy40 said:


> Keziah sometimes it's just an itch that has to be scratched, I think. So long as you didn't actually expect a BFP :)
> 
> AFM Just had a good phone convo with the nurse from my clinic - 7dpiui bloodwork showed really good estradiol and progesterone figures (much higher than the chemical preg cycle). So hopefully I've got a nice, sticky environment this cycle.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## keziah23

twiggers said:


> Quick question - I woke up like normal and took my temp. It made a funny beep before the normal beeps and was 97.19 (almost to cover line). I wasn't sure what the weird beep meant so I took it again and. It was 97.57. I didn't move or anything.
> 
> Which one should I use?

I personally, would split the difference.


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Keziah sometimes it's just an itch that has to be scratched, I think. So long as you didn't actually expect a BFP :)
> 
> AFM Just had a good phone convo with the nurse from my clinic - 7dpiui bloodwork showed really good estradiol and progesterone figures (much higher than the chemical preg cycle). So hopefully I've got a nice, sticky environment this cycle.

That's marvellous news Maddy! When's your testing date?? HUGE fingers crossed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Butterfly67

twiggers said:


> Quick question - I woke up like normal and took my temp. It made a funny beep before the normal beeps and was 97.19 (almost to cover line). I wasn't sure what the weird beep meant so I took it again and. It was 97.57. I didn't move or anything.
> 
> Which one should I use?

I would take the second one in case something went weird with the first one and it seems more likely. Although if it was me I would probably have taken it about 4 times just to check :dohh::haha:


----------



## drhouse

Go Maddy go... get the ut all ready for the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo yes... Maddy tell us when test day is!!

Sending lots of hope and sticky baby dust to all xxx


----------



## nessaw

Good luck maddie.


----------



## nessaw

Bfn. Have had enough. :-(


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness so sorry honey, It was looking so good XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

MaddY FX for you and big hugs.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies,
so sorry I'm finding it really hard to keep up on here lately.... work is getting pretty busy now..:wacko:

Ness - DAMN!!! I'm so sorry about the BFN hun....:hugs::hugs: I know how you feel - it sucks! ... :grr: AF arrived on Sat. for me.... Damn her!

Maddy - have everything crossed for you hun!:thumbup::hugs:

hope everyone is doing ok.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Welcome to the newbies!:flower:

AFM - AF:witch: arrived on Sat.... damn her :grr:so I'm CD3 already. LP only 12 days again...so I didn't get to test either.:nope: Pulled a back muscle on the weekend (dancing with AD - man I'm getting old) -it really hurts when I sit. Well 1 more month til IVF (actually less because I think I'm probably due to get next AF on Feb 27th now so will get baseline scan on CD2 -Feb 28th? That's my prediction anyway) I'm not really looking forward to it.... but this will be the end for me - if it doesn't work we are calling it quits for TTC. sigh..... Hoping the stuff he'll give me for immunes will do the trick this time.... [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Going for acupuncture tomorrow night -I need it!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Had a little accident over the weekend. I used a different hair removal cream which I turned out to be sensitive to. It has burnt all my arm pits. It so painful. On the positive side at least I didn't do my legs and bikini as well.


Welcome to the newbies you are always welcome XXX

Hi to everyone, I hope you are well.


Emily if you are suffering with your cold (which can be a good sign by the way) try hot lemonade with a spoon on honey in it. A couple of paracetamol with it will also make you feel better and safe if you are Preggers. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chickenchaser

Dash we crossed posts, Sorry AF got you but role on next month. Will be sending you so many happy sticky vibes you wont know what to do with it all. LOL


----------



## LilSluz

Oh ladies, I can barely lurk these days &#8211; so sorry! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR THE BDAY WISHES!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Work&#8217;s been nuts, guest just left & another coming Wed :wacko:, tax season & not feeling &#8220;the best&#8221; lately! Need to make this quick so I can get back to work so I&#8217;m not fired & my creditors will be happy :winkwink::

DrH &#8211; so sorry you are cleaning up the flood mess yourself but hoping after Sunday morning it is all pretty much done??? Oh & :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Now I know what you meant in my journal &#8211; couldn&#8217;t figure out what you had meant (autocorrect! :haha:)

Chicken &#8211; Ugh, damn that frickin b:witch: :grr::grr::grr: Big :hugs: hun &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry. 

Dash &#8211; you too that pimple-faced, green ugly, wart-infested, hog-nosed, nasty :witch: needs to stay away from you!!! What the hell is wrong w/her! :hugs: 

Maddy &#8211; Sending sticky :dust::dust::dust:!!!

True &#8211; yeah IUI would be better. But if you are not ready for something like that I was curious & googled the &#8220;turkey-baster method&#8221; blush:) & some say you can have success from it??? Not sure how that works, I&#8217;m afraid (not really turkey baster, but syringe as you know). I learn something new every day! (I love letter )i) &#8211; did you know about that one, eh? :haha:) https://www.babymed.com/home-artificial-insemination-get-pregnant-turkey-baster-method

Kismet - are you a :test:&#8217;r?

Owl &#8211; Thank you for taking my :wine: - you are so generous! :haha: GL on those injectables!!! Hint: ice the area first til numb, then inject, then ice again. This will create less pain & bruising. :thumbup: GL :flower:

Moon &#8211;

Spoiler
Almost 7 wks - Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pebble &#8211; some of that Professor-speak was above my head but BOOO on them bc it sounded very bad! And sending some super-sticky :dust::dust::dust: Also 7DPO is just &#8220;around peak&#8221; but 6-8DPo is just fine as they are peak too. Supp&#8217;s &#8211; I know you should only take prenatals, any extra folate & B&#8217;s & then anything special you need- like progesterone, steroids, blood thinners, etc. if those are prescribed (Well, you can do prog cream w/o any worries as you can&#8217;t have too much prog, really & they&#8217;ll be testing you anyway). Anything else talk to Dr about at first appt. You can also look it up: https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginformation.html (great source I us e- for meds & for supps!)

Dwrgi &#8211;you too!! :dust::dust::dust:

Ness - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad -

Spoiler
Happy 27 weeks! Only 13 weeks to go - WOW!!! :yipee:

Emily- some people feel better not drinking but the baby lives off of the yolk sac for a while until the placenta develops enough to start nourishing it. I can&#8217;t remember exactly when &#8211; I think 7 or 8 weeks? If alcohol in the 2WW was a huge problem then I think we&#8217;d have no Americans, Canadians, Uk&#8217;rs, Aussie&#8217;s, French, Germans, Russians &#8211; basically all of the Americas, Europe & Aussie&#8217;s would be wiped out! :haha: (forgive me if I forgot someone&#8217;s country & its also full of alcholics &#8211; just add please! lol). Also only 5% of mc&#8217;s are related to things like alcohol, drugs, stress, & poor habits (combined). Really up to you though hun.

Whoever had the cold &#8211; Tylenol, Sudafed & Benadryl are all safe for preggers, so if you want to use pregger standards in 2WW&#8230; (also great &#8211; double-dose of Emergen-C!!! blast your body w/absorbable vits). See this link for "safe meds" for various ailments: https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-11/pregnancy-medicine

Welcome new ladies!!!

Hello all old ladies!!! :jo: :winkwink::haha: I can&#8217;t name everyone &#8211; no time but I love yo all & thinking of all of you & wishing happy thoughts! :hugs:

AFM &#8211; My Team won the Superbowl!!! :yipee: (I&#8217;m orig from Baltimore). Sorry Kismet &#8211; it was really close though hun! :hugs: Sister left yesterday & now my other one is coming into town w/a friend on Wed. Ahhhh, can a sister ever get any :sleep: around here?! They pick the WORST POSSIBLE time too &#8211; 40th Bday festivities, worst part of tax season, feeling ill so much, dealing w/insomnia as it is, work nightmares & just a very sensitive time right now (espec this week). Anybody else want to come & stay? Hey why not &#8211; Hotel Sluz seems to be open for business! And its free &#8211; even better! :haha: More in my journal about tomorrow&#8217;s &#8220;happenings&#8221;&#8230;very nervous. :nope::sad2:

Big luvs, :hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Fbs

HI Twiggers 
I have ordered clear blue ovulation indicators (20) so should last a while. The BF said we won't drink at all around O time (although not big drinkers anyway) Will see how next month goes but guessing the 14th is O day !! Nice valentine present I hope .... 

Hoping that I see some BFP on this thread from someone , so at least I know it is possible.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Greenleaf

*Kismet: *CA-125 is tumor marker for ovarian cancer. Ppl with endometriosis usually have slightly elevated CA-125. It's expected unless it is 100x over the normal range. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :)

I can't stay up-to-date on the thread either. Work's taking up most of my time. Just want to welcome to all new members. May your stay here be short but sweet. :)

AFM, I received disturbing news from my doctor. She said chances for me to conceive naturally is very slim due to some past infection in my left tube (hydrosalpinx) which is secreting fluid that is hostile to sperms. :cry: There is no way to clear up the fluid and due to my age, she doesn't think it's wise to put me on clomid and suggested that I go straight for IUI. But the success rate is only 10% and lower for me as the fluid is hostile to embryos too and decreases the chances of implantation. She is also not sure if I'm ovulating because my progesterone on CD22 is on the lowish side (25.8 vs above 30) although FF says I am. My other hormone levels are fine and DH's swimmers are good too. So the problem lies with me. :cry::cry::cry: I'm not sure if I should go for IUI or at least try clomid for a few months first. I just turned 40 last month...


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> Bfn. Have had enough. :-(

Oh Ness, I am sooo very sorry. I completely understand how you feel. A BFN is always hard, especially if you've had symptoms too, to get your hopes up. 

Dr Dwrgi prescribes lots of chocolate, wine, hugs, lovely baths with candles, and general pampering! Thinking of you, and big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Greenleaf said:


> *Kismet: *CA-125 is tumor marker for ovarian cancer. Ppl with endometriosis usually have slightly elevated CA-125. It's expected unless it is 100x over the normal range. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :)
> 
> I can't stay up-to-date on the thread either. Work's taking up most of my time. Just want to welcome to all new members. May your stay here be short but sweet. :)
> 
> AFM, I received disturbing news from my doctor. She said chances for me to conceive naturally is very slim due to some past infection in my left tube (hydrosalpinx) which is secreting fluid that is hostile to sperms. :cry: There is no way to clear up the fluid and due to my age, she doesn't think it's wise to put me on clomid and suggested that I go straight for IUI. But the success rate is only 10% and lower for me as the fluid is hostile to embryos too and decreases the chances of implantation. She is also not sure if I'm ovulating because my progesterone on CD22 is on the lowish side (25.8 vs above 30) although FF says I am. My other hormone levels are fine and DH's swimmers are good too. So the problem lies with me. :cry::cry::cry: I'm not sure if I should go for IUI or at least try clomid for a few months first. I just turned 40 last month...

To be honest, I'd go straight to IUI or even IVF/ICSI if you can afford it. Time isn't on our side, and it's best to bypass the treatments with lower success rates. Plus, you'll be stimulating follicles which you want to hold onto for the big guns of AC! 

IVF/ICSI will bypass the scenario of hostile sperm. 

Sorry to hear this, though; news like this is always a blow. Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## dashka

Greenleaf - sorry about that news ... that is a tough thing to hear for sure :hugs::hugs: But i second what Dwrgi posted.... it's a good thing that you have this information now (as opposed to later) so that you can use it to go to the next step if you are able/ready. Sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kismet - good luck this cycle - hope what Greenleaf said about the C125 test made you feel a bit better -would definitely ask your doc about it to help ease the worry too. :hugs::hugs:

Twiggers - fx for you....:thumbup:

Pad -

Spoiler
Happy 27 weeks!!!!! :happydance:

Lils - just wrote in your journal - but sending you *HUGE* :hugs::hugs::hugs: and Positive ~~~~~ for today!! good luck hun!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hello and hugs to all!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - back pain was excruciating last night but more manageable today -hope this goes away soon...Plus I have a huge headache. I have acupuncture tonight :happydance: I'm sure that will help. Soo cold here I'm soooo done with winter.... Hey Lils - if you need someone to work at Hotel Lils....let me know:haha::haha:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks dashka!


----------



## pbl_ge

Greenleaf said:


> *
> AFM, I received disturbing news from my doctor. She said chances for me to conceive naturally is very slim due to some past infection in my left tube (hydrosalpinx) which is secreting fluid that is hostile to sperms.  There is no way to clear up the fluid and due to my age, she doesn't think it's wise to put me on clomid and suggested that I go straight for IUI. But the success rate is only 10% and lower for me as the fluid is hostile to embryos too and decreases the chances of implantation. She is also not sure if I'm ovulating because my progesterone on CD22 is on the lowish side (25.8 vs above 30) although FF says I am. My other hormone levels are fine and DH's swimmers are good too. So the problem lies with me.  I'm not sure if I should go for IUI or at least try clomid for a few months first. I just turned 40 last month...*

*

Oh, Green, that's terrible news!   So sorry you're in this position. As Dwrgi said, it may make sense to go straight to IVF. Would you have any insurance coverage for that? I hope you find a good solution soon. 

I'll do a longer post later. Nothing new on my end. Just 7dpo with no symptoms other than being superduper grumpy.  I'm really sick of all this.*


----------



## nessaw

Green sorry about ur news. Am echoing what the other lovely ladies have advised. 

Afm attempting to regroup. Struggling to find my silver lining this month. Bfn with fmu today @16 dpo but no af.

As pebble says am sick of this!!

Is it friday yet?!?!?

Love to all.vx


----------



## moondust7

Nessaw - Am so sorry. It's so cruel to get symptoms and a BFN. :hugs::hugs: Am sending lots of positive thoughts that it happens soon for you. :hugs:

Emily - FX for you. Definitely understand your worries about "oh no, what did I do??" If you do decide to take a break if this month isn't it, definitely keep posting here if you're up to it. Lots of us have had to take breaks for various reasons and the support on here makes the waiting more tolerable. :hugs:

Maddy - GOOD LUCK!!!!:dust:

DrHouse -

Spoiler
Happy 18 weeks!!! :happydance::baby:
 
Pad -

Spoiler
Happy 27 weeks!!! You're almost to 30!! Not long now!! :cloud9::baby:
 
Dash - Dang AF. I wish she would just stay away!!!!! But in good news, March is less than a month away now. Fx fx fx. And am SO SO sorry about the back pain!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know how horrible that is. Good to hear you have accupuncture to do its magic tonight!! :hugs::hugs:

Chicken - ouch on the hair removal!!! Glad to hear it was only the under arms. Hope it gets better soon!!

Lils - :hugs::hugs: Am hoping you can get some rest even with everything that is going on right now!! :hugs::hugs:

Kismet - Am glad to hear the TWW is going well. Keeping my FX for you!!! :flower:

Greenleaf - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pebble - Sending lots of positive thoughts that you will have a happy surprise very soon. :hugs::hugs:

Hi to the newbies and all the other ladies!

AFM -

Spoiler
I made it to 7w0d today. Yesterday I had some cramps that were pretty scary. I used some sick leave and stayed home from work and rested. I know it could just be the uterus stretching, but I hate that feeling -it just makes me feel sick. My first appt. is next Tues. 2/12... hopefully we'll get to hear the heartbeat then!!


----------



## nessaw

Dash sorry about af.x

thanks to u all for ur support and sorry for being a debbie downer.x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Moon, Its much better today XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry! I forgot to put something in a spoiler in my last post. I've fixed it now, I think. I hope it didn't upset anyone. :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## dashka

Chicken - ouch that armpit 'accident' sounds terrible.... can you put some fresh aloe vera on it to soothe? know anyone who has an aloe plant?:hugs::hugs:

Moon -

Spoiler
Yay for 7 weeks!:thumbup: and hope next week comes quick for you!

Dr. H -

Spoiler
happy 18 weeks :happydance: hope you are well and the house nightmare is getting better (flooding)

Kismet - I know right re: weather.... Can't stand winter anymore! SOrry about DH's tenure - what does he do? :hugs:

Ness - damn!! that is so frustrating.. :hugs::hugs:if the damn witch is gonna show then stop playing with you!! I say!:nope: You need to start temping so we can see your chart!!! that's the curious -nosey me....:haha:


----------



## moondust7

Forgot to say - Twiggers good luck this month!!! You and Pebble and Kismet's husband doing tenure track... HUGE hugs for that. I've thought about becoming a prof but the tenure process always keeps me from really considering it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Aloe Vera is exactly what I have been using ladies. They are much better today. Hoping i can use deodorant tomorrow.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## emily405

Maddy, FX for you!

Nessaw, I'm so sorry. :(

Dashka, FX for you too. 

Chickenchaser, ouch! 

I took some paracetemol because I definitely don't want a fever. Good to know about sudafed and benadryl too. I'm not deathly ill, just some sniffles, runny nose, sore throat, and a little bit of elevated temperature. And some upset stomach but no vomiting or diarrhea or anything. But also no sore breasts so I figure it is a virus and not early pregnancy symptoms.

LilSluz - syringe method definitely works. I know several children who exist because of it.

I'm laughing at all of the drunk North Americans and Western Europeans. I do have a bunch of friends who drank through early pregnancy because they weren't trying and had birth control accidents.

Thanks Moondust! I will stick around even if I take time off because I want to keep up on all of the baby news.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I didn't realize we had so many professor's on the boards. I'm going up for tenure this year too! Not the best time to TTC but the tenure clock and the biological clock have never been friends!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## JennyEc

Hello everyone. 

I wondered if anyone had an information for me about my test results. I had my levels checked by the specialist. My FSH level is 6.4, which I know is good. And my AMH levels are 3.1, which, I gather from doing a bit of google work, is really pretty low. I was hoping to start a cycle of IVF in a couple of weeks. I'm due to have a second consultation with the specialist in a week to discuss my test results. I'm worried now that he's going to say I can't do the IVF. 

When he did my scan before he said that my left ovary is producing good looking follicles but my right one looks under active, and he thought it was likely I had a low reserve in my right ovary.

I feel a bit anxious about all this. I know that googling information can really cause huge anxiety and I probably shouldn't have done it and waited to hear his opinion, but I couldn't stop myself. 

Has anyone else had this experience? ie good fsh, low amh? In need of reassurance :cry:


----------



## LilSluz

Greenleaf said:


> *Kismet: *CA-125 is tumor marker for ovarian cancer. Ppl with endometriosis usually have slightly elevated CA-125. It's expected unless it is 100x over the normal range. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :)
> 
> I can't stay up-to-date on the thread either. Work's taking up most of my time. Just want to welcome to all new members. May your stay here be short but sweet. :)
> 
> AFM, I received disturbing news from my doctor. She said chances for me to conceive naturally is very slim due to some past infection in my left tube (hydrosalpinx) which is secreting fluid that is hostile to sperms. :cry: There is no way to clear up the fluid and due to my age, she doesn't think it's wise to put me on clomid and suggested that I go straight for IUI. But the success rate is only 10% and lower for me as the fluid is hostile to embryos too and decreases the chances of implantation. She is also not sure if I'm ovulating because my progesterone on CD22 is on the lowish side (25.8 vs above 30) although FF says I am. My other hormone levels are fine and DH's swimmers are good too. So the problem lies with me. :cry::cry::cry: I'm not sure if I should go for IUI or at least try clomid for a few months first. I just turned 40 last month...

Green - can't they do surgery to take your left tube out completely & then do IUI after no secretions left to... secrete? Lots of women on BNB are 1-tubers due to various reasons - infection, blockage or bad ectopics, so just wondering... (it just sounds like it makes sense but I'm not a Dr!). GL :hugs:hugs:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Jenny - many women w/low AMH & good FSH on this thread & some even preggers with rainbows so don;t ever give up! There are things you can take to improve egg quality - in my first post on my journal there's a list under "August 2012". Don't lose hope! My Dr's recommended DE for me 1st time they saw my AMH at .84 (diff scale here but thats low). Once I started taking things for egg quality (only a couple of things mind you - not all of my regimen) it jumped to 1.5 - totally normal. Same Dr said try naturally for 6 mos, here's progesterone & metanx. You can look at my spoiler for the end of the story...

GL on appt & welcome! Let us know what happens :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet & Dashka - why not, come on down to Hotel Lils where the fun never stops & the party's never over! :haha: I have room on the couch or the loungers outside still? LOL 

Dash - hope your back feels better soon - OUCH, I hate back pain! Glad it feels a little better though & hope acup helps! Will send you some special vibes tomorrow for healing (& will call on AA Raphael - the healing angel. He's been helping me out since Day 1 of pregs :winkwink:)

Kismet - hope you find your test! If not, can that Dr just fax it to you? You may want to start a folder w/all your tests & notes. helps a lot when you have TTC issues as you really have to take charge. :thumbup: :hugs: So glad to hear about the sleep! Now when I go to YouTube it suggests sleeping vids for me (from researching some for you) :haha:. I want to try one sometime when I sleep in a separate bedroom from DH (due to snoring, or me knowing I'll have insomnia that night, or if he's up too late we sleep apart so he doesn't wake me up bc God help the poor soul who wakes an insomniac pregger up!). i'll let you know if I find a good one as we can always improve right? hopefully this means it is breaking that yucky cycle you had to go through & your body is back to normal :thumbup: (which is great in more ways than 1!). Oh & thank you for your offer of LD Reiki - that was sweet! We'll have to trade off one day! I've only just begun practicing & playing w/that.


----------



## LilSluz

OK, I don't want to be a thread hog, but I have to tell you ladies these 2 stories I heard today at the high risk Dr office (short ones I promise!). Sort of crazy, but inspiring at the same time:

(1) 58 year old mom is carrying 35 yr old daughter's baby bc the daughter can't carry it herself. And its doing great! (how cool is that of mom - can you imagine???) That's love right there! <3

(2) TTC couple tried 5 rounds IVF w/zero success. Next round they said put back 4 embies as our chances are so low. ALL FOUR TOOK - she's having quadruplets!!! :shock::shock::shock: Her hubby has to wheel her around in a wheel chair bc she can't really walk at this point. Oh. Em. Gee. (how the F did Octamom do it???)

I thought they were inspiring because these are women/couples who all went above & beyond, beat all odds & had a successful pregnancy(ssss) in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## JennyEc

LilSluz said:


> Jenny - many women w/low AMH & good FSH on this thread & some even preggers with rainbows so don;t ever give up! There are things you can take to improve egg quality - in my first post on my journal there's a list under "August 2012". Don't lose hope! My Dr's recommended DE for me 1st time they saw my AMH at .84 (diff scale here but thats low). Once I started taking things for egg quality (only a couple of things mind you - not all of my regimen) it jumped to 1.5 - totally normal. Same Dr said try naturally for 6 mos, here's progesterone & metanx. You can look at my spoiler for the end of the story...
> 
> GL on appt & welcome! Let us know what happens :flower:

Hi Lil, Thanks for your words of encouragement. I've just read your journal. Your story is incredible. Really inspiring. :thumbup: I've just called my Dr and moved my appointment forward to this Friday. I couldn't bear to wait a week. So at least I will know sooner rather than later. 

I know that donor egg or donor embryo is an option (I'm doing this as a single mum so donor embryo is an option for me) But if I could conceive using my eggs then I would like to do that. I'm 42 (going to be 43 in may) so I really need to get my skates on. If I'm allowed to do IVF, I will give it three goes and if that doesn't work I think I will try for donor embryo. 

I've read some really moving articles by women who went for DE and had to go through a painful process of grieving around not being able to use their own eggs, but that when their babies arrive after DE, they feel that the baby could not be more their own. I find that really touching. 

Anyway, I will just have to cross that bridge, if and when I come to it. 

You mentioned in your thread that you take a couple of supplements for egg quality. There was so much info in your journal I couldn't figure out what the 2 main ones were. Is it progesterone and metanx? Thanks again for your support :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Dash, Moon and Kis thanks so much for remembering me! I always read all the posts... even though I don't always post all the time.. still think and send lots of hope to you all always xxxx:hugs:

Jenny I did a round of DE, which unfortunately didn't work (I have a genetic issue). I would say that it was a decision we didn't take lightly, it did take a lot of thought and it is of course a very personal decision. In the end the way I thought about it was that this lovely lady is giving me one cell... I give up more than that in skin and hair every day... it is just one cell.... all the rest is me and my Husband. :flower:

That is just the way I resolved the decision in my mind... other people have other thoughts. 

Ness.... pah to long cycles and BFNs:growlmad:... sorry chick xx

Dash urghhh back pain is awful, so sorry you are suffering from that. :hugs: I can sympathize as my hip pain is awful at the mo. I am hobbling around like a lil old lady!

Green... what a worrying diagnosis. However, there are options for you... explore the options and take one step at a time. If you try and think of the whole situation it can just paralyze you with the overwhelmingness off it all. We are all here if you need to sound off or ask anything x:flower:

Moon

Spoiler
happy 7 wks! One step at a time chick... First tri is so overwhelming, when is your scan? I am hoping and hoping you see a lovely flickering HB!
DrH

Spoiler
Happy 18 wks:happydance:. Hope your house is all sorted now.

Dwrgi how are you chick?


----------



## padbrat

Lils... nah nah nah nah nah... told ya told ya.... (check your journal) Hehehehe


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> Jenny - many women w/low AMH & good FSH on this thread & some even preggers with rainbows so don;t ever give up! There are things you can take to improve egg quality - in my first post on my journal there's a list under "August 2012". Don't lose hope! My Dr's recommended DE for me 1st time they saw my AMH at .84 (diff scale here but thats low). Once I started taking things for egg quality (only a couple of things mind you - not all of my regimen) it jumped to 1.5 - totally normal. Same Dr said try naturally for 6 mos, here's progesterone & metanx. You can look at my spoiler for the end of the story...
> 
> GL on appt & welcome! Let us know what happens :flower:

I would second this Jenny, as I have low amh too. Although I haven't been successful (so far), I have learnt that there are ways to improve egg quality. If I was you, I would delay IVF for three months, so that your eggs get the chance to improve in quality, as this is the minimum amount required. If you went ahead, and things didn't go to plan, you'd wonder whether you should have waited and tried the above regimen first. 

Good luck and don't give up!:thumbup:


----------



## JennyEc

padbrat said:


> Jenny I did a round of DE, which unfortunately didn't work (I have a genetic issue). I would say that it was a decision we didn't take lightly, it did take a lot of thought and it is of course a very personal decision. In the end the way I thought about it was that this lovely lady is giving me one cell... I give up more than that in skin and hair every day... it is just one cell.... all the rest is me and my Husband. :flower:
> 
> That is just the way I resolved the decision in my mind... other people have other thoughts.

Thanks Pad, it's a lot to think about. I haven't quite given up hope about using my own eggs. 

I'm sorry to hear your attempt with the DE didn't work. Where are you at with this at the moment?


----------



## JennyEc

Dwrgi said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Jenny - many women w/low AMH & good FSH on this thread & some even preggers with rainbows so don;t ever give up! There are things you can take to improve egg quality - in my first post on my journal there's a list under "August 2012". Don't lose hope! My Dr's recommended DE for me 1st time they saw my AMH at .84 (diff scale here but thats low). Once I started taking things for egg quality (only a couple of things mind you - not all of my regimen) it jumped to 1.5 - totally normal. Same Dr said try naturally for 6 mos, here's progesterone & metanx. You can look at my spoiler for the end of the story...
> 
> GL on appt & welcome! Let us know what happens :flower:
> 
> I would second this Jenny, as I have low amh too. Although I haven't been successful (so far), I have learnt that there are ways to improve egg quality. If I was you, I would delay IVF for three months, so that your eggs get the chance to improve in quality, as this is the minimum amount required. If you went ahead, and things didn't go to plan, you'd wonder whether you should have waited and tried the above regimen first.
> 
> Good luck and don't give up!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Dwrgi. Yes I'm not going to give up. I see the doc on Friday and see what he will say. I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the info about supplements and stuff to take on here. At the moment, I'm just taking fertilaid and also guaifenesin to thin the CM. At the moment me and my donor are just doing donor insemination whilst I wait to get going on the IVF. 

I eat healthy and try to rest (although my sleep has been all over the place recently with the strain of all of this (plus moving house!)). :sleep:

I'm kind of confused about exercise. I've been exercising for years 3 times a week. Long runs, horse riding, gym, all sorts of stuff. I don't know whether to knock it on the head at the moment. For example I did a donor insemination on Monday and Tuesday this week, and don't know if I should go to the gym today. I have this image of the sperm having a hard job finding the egg with all that jiggling around!! :dohh: I'm sure it doesn't quite work like that though. :nope:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Jenny.

The advice Dwrgi gives is good advice and she has experience of IVF as do some of the other ladies. 


Spoiler
I attempted DE last October and it failed. I have had repeated M/C's (6) at the 10-12 wk stage, all naturally conceived. We have been trying for 10 years in all. After a wait of 1.5 years since my last previous loss and my thyroid going from underactive (as it was for all of my losses) to massively overactive I got a very surprising BFP in September 2012. I had a major bleed at 7 wks and assumed the worst, however, to my surprise when I was scanned all was well.... touch wood all has stayed well to date and I hope and hope it stays that way!

I was on a protocol for 5 months before conceiving of:

75mg aspirin
Vit D
Pregnacare Preconceive
Omega 3
5mg folic acid (high dose)

From BFP I was prescribed in addition to the above:

progesterone
prednisolone
fragmin
I changed the Pregnacare to the Pregnancy version

I have no idea if the above made the difference this time (I was on some of it with prev losses, but not all... or if I was just incredibly lucky this time...

The only other thing I did differently was to prepare my body with gentle exercise, think positive, minimize my stressing (where I could ... many ladies here know I am a incredible stress head!) and HOPE HOPE HOPE.
Many of us on here have experienced such pain and hardship ... it can be tough to keep going and there have been times when I have had to leave the thoughts of TTC behind for a while whilst I regathered my self... but I have always come back to this thread and these amazing ladies who have supported me in my darkest of times. :hugs:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Good Morning Ladies

Just wanted to say that I was feeling a little bit down this morning, no reason why, just not in the mood to face the day, but reading how you guys keep each others spirit up and encourage each other is amazing. Compeletly feel better now, you guys rock.:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks fxfrbabyb!!!

Pad-good advice there lovely!

Jenny-I would definitely knock the gym on the head. My consultant said NO gym at all, immediately up to and after EC at IVF. Walking, yoga, swimming, all good, but NOTHING high impact. 

You need to eat loads of protein, too, as this is good for egg quality. 

My consultant actually recommended the DHEA, so it's not something I've picked up as an old wives tale. The other supplements have come about through x amount of women being given consults by their fertility specialists, and they all seem to agree on these. The list does sound overwhelming, but get ordering online, and you will be fine. If you are getting DHEA, make sure it is micronised, which will need to come from the States. 

Good luck!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LilSluz

Jenny - I'd say the DHEA (micronized; high quality), CoQ10 & Omega 3's are most important for egg quality. Also the CoQ10 & Omega 3's help in so many other ways & should be taken anyway. (it was under August 2012 in my 1st post if you want dosages). 

For IVF (& natural) all the big clinics/RE's/FS's seem to recommend these supp's anyway. But you can always ask your RE/FS this Fri. Also I have heard of the struggle for DE/ED & its such a tough decision, but every single person I have ever heard about doing DE/ED fell in absolute LOVE with their baby & never for 1 second considered it anyone's but theirs. <3 <3 <3 Just in case you do go down that road. GL on appt :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Twig - very early for testing chic! Don't give up hope & don't worry about the spikes as long as over cover & doesn't dip below for more than 1 day :thumbup: 

Pad - will go read now (you were just waiting to say that weren't you?) ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome to all the newbies! We&#8217;ve gotten a lot of new folks around here recently! Seems like we may scare away a high proportion with how fast this thread moves. It&#8217;s SO difficult to keep up recently! :argh: :argh: Sit down and make yourselves comfortable ladies! 

Jenny, your situation is beyond my level of expertise, but I&#8217;d listen to these other ladies. They know more than many doctors! :hugs: to you. 

Ness, any news?????????????????? :dust::dust: :dust: I hope the :witch: stays away!!!

Lils-

Spoiler
Still on :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: for you. And I LOVE those stories you shared. Although 4 LOs at once seems a bit of a nightmare. :shock: You&#8217;re almost in second tri!!!

Maddy, how is my cycle buddy? Is test date the 14th? Wouldn&#8217;t a Valentine&#8217;s BFP be amazing? Here&#8217;s a ton of dust for you: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: I really hope this is your month!!! :hugs: 

Suzy, it seems like the year you apply for tenure may be the perfect year to TTC! I&#8217;m also second year, and it doesn&#8217;t feel too smart. However, I&#8217;m in a female-dominated field with leadership that&#8217;s very supportive of the needs of women to have families and care-take. It&#8217;s very feminist and progressive. :thumbup:

Owl, how&#8217;s it going? How you started your protocol? :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Mirium, in case you&#8217;re checking in: we&#8217;re thinking about you. Hope you&#8217;ll share the chromosomal tests when you get them. Huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you!

Dash, I wrote in your journal. Back injuries are the worst! :nope: I hope the reiki, acupuncture, and yoga have managed to keep your energy positive! :hugs: Boo on headaches, too!

Moon &#8211; 

Spoiler
not long til your scan!!! :happydance:

Dwrgi, looks like you&#8217;re about to get some crosshairs! :thumbup: Hope you caught that egg!

Chicken, the cream story sounds terrible! I tried that stuff once when I was about 13, and I PAID dearly for it. Lots of irritation and little bumps. Never again. Big hugs to you for the teaser last month. :hugs: Are you gearing up again? Can&#8217;t remember if you&#8217;re a short or long cycle gal. 

Kismet, :thumbup: for negative test results! Your chart is really pretty. You know, you wouldn&#8217;t be the first to be told by a doc that it wasn&#8217;t possible, only to conceive naturally the first cycle. I&#8217;ll send you lots of :dust: :dust::dust:!

Green, big :hugs: to you. Hope you&#8217;re thinking through your options okay. 

Emily, hope you&#8217;re feeling better. Are you nearing the end of the TWW? :dust: !!!

I&#8217;m sure I missed people. I tried to do this super quickly, so my apologies for anyone I&#8217;ve skipped. Big :hugs: and :kiss: to you all!!! And big pats on the bumps for the UTD ladies!

AFM, I&#8217;m really struggling to stay away from the darkness. :haha: I mentioned a few posts ago that I had a good group of women here who were 35+ andhad ectopics. I think I&#8217;m the only one still not pregnant. I guess it gives me hope that it can happen for me eventually, but I feel like I&#8217;ve been banging my head against a wall for a long time with no results. I had a dream a couple of days ago that I took a test and got a BFP. So excited! Then I woke up and was halfway through the TWW with no symptoms. Now I know it&#8217;s possible, since symptoms aren&#8217;t that meaningful, but I&#8217;m still going on record right now that this cycle is a bust for me. Feels just like every other BFN recently. I also realized that I couldn&#8217;t do the progesterone test because I changed my insurance and it uses a different lab. My doc doesn&#8217;t know my new insurance yet, so I&#8217;ll have to go in to make the switch so they can send in the request for me. No time for that this week. I&#8217;ve given myself one more month before I call the FS. But I haven&#8217;t decided if I should make an appt for the end of the cycle, the beginning of the new cycle, or what. :shrug:

Sorry if I&#8217;m being whiny. I know many of you ladies have been trying much longer than me. I&#8217;m just feeling downright sorry for myself these days and needed to vent. I&#8217;ll snap out of the funk soon.

I&#8217;m just so glad you&#8217;re all here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

pbl_ge said:


> AFM, Im really struggling to stay away from the darkness. :haha: I mentioned a few posts ago that I had a good group of women here who were 35+ andhad ectopics. I think Im the only one still not pregnant. I guess it gives me hope that it can happen for me eventually, but I feel like Ive been banging my head against a wall for a long time with no results. I had a dream a couple of days ago that I took a test and got a BFP. So excited! Then I woke up and was halfway through the TWW with no symptoms. Now I know its possible, since symptoms arent that meaningful, but Im still going on record right now that this cycle is a bust for me. Feels just like every other BFN recently. I also realized that I couldnt do the progesterone test because I changed my insurance and it uses a different lab. My doc doesnt know my new insurance yet, so Ill have to go in to make the switch so they can send in the request for me. No time for that this week. Ive given myself one more month before I call the FS. But I havent decided if I should make an appt for the end of the cycle, the beginning of the new cycle, or what. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry if Im being whiny. I know many of you ladies have been trying much longer than me. Im just feeling downright sorry for myself these days and needed to vent. Ill snap out of the funk soon.
> 
> Im just so glad youre all here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wanted to send you some big hugs :hugs: I know how hard this can be and sometimes you just go with the darkness. I also wanted to let you know that twice when i was pg i had not ONE symptom, and i mean nothing, i remember one of the IUI's i was so sure it did not work, i was hauling around bags of leaves and cleaning up the yard, and then 5 days later i had a bfp, and that was the cycle that went to 9 weeks before we lost it. I know its not easy, but try to take a deep breath, and lower your stress levels. Try to focus on something that makes you happy, one thing i have learned is we all really want a child of our own, but there is so much life out there, just focus on that, and i am sure that very soon, you will see your miracle come true. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hey pebble sending you big hugs. Know how u feel.xx

nothing to report this end. 17dpo no af. Haven't done anymore tests.no symptoms My Cycles do vary in length but the ones where I seem to o early have been 24-26 days long-cd27 today. Was also wondering if the vit b6 I've taken since start of yr is lengthening things.

Hi to all. Sorry for not writing more. Have finally given into the cold/cough/sinusy thing that I've had since end of dec and taken the day off. Feeling tres poorly. Self medicating with hot choc and marshmallows.
Love to all.vx


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Lil!!!


----------



## JennyEc

padbrat said:


> Hey Jenny.
> 
> The advice Dwrgi gives is good advice and she has experience of IVF as do some of the other ladies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I attempted DE last October and it failed. I have had repeated M/C's (6) at the 10-12 wk stage, all naturally conceived. We have been trying for 10 years in all. After a wait of 1.5 years since my last previous loss and my thyroid going from underactive (as it was for all of my losses) to massively overactive I got a very surprising BFP in September 2012. I had a major bleed at 7 wks and assumed the worst, however, to my surprise when I was scanned all was well.... touch wood all has stayed well to date and I hope and hope it stays that way!
> 
> I was on a protocol for 5 months before conceiving of:
> 
> 75mg aspirin
> Vit D
> Pregnacare Preconceive
> Omega 3
> 5mg folic acid (high dose)
> 
> From BFP I was prescribed in addition to the above:
> 
> progesterone
> prednisolone
> fragmin
> I changed the Pregnacare to the Pregnancy version
> 
> I have no idea if the above made the difference this time (I was on some of it with prev losses, but not all... or if I was just incredibly lucky this time...
> 
> The only other thing I did differently was to prepare my body with gentle exercise, think positive, minimize my stressing (where I could ... many ladies here know I am a incredible stress head!) and HOPE HOPE HOPE.
> Many of us on here have experienced such pain and hardship ... it can be tough to keep going and there have been times when I have had to leave the thoughts of TTC behind for a while whilst I regathered my self... but I have always come back to this thread and these amazing ladies who have supported me in my darkest of times. :hugs:

Yes, you are right, it's great to have a community of women in the same boat, I have a feeling it will save my sanity :happydance:


----------



## JennyEc

Dwrgi said:


> Thanks fxfrbabyb!!!
> 
> Pad-good advice there lovely!
> 
> Jenny-I would definitely knock the gym on the head. My consultant said NO gym at all, immediately up to and after EC at IVF. Walking, yoga, swimming, all good, but NOTHING high impact.
> 
> You need to eat loads of protein, too, as this is good for egg quality.
> 
> My consultant actually recommended the DHEA, so it's not something I've picked up as an old wives tale. The other supplements have come about through x amount of women being given consults by their fertility specialists, and they all seem to agree on these. The list does sound overwhelming, but get ordering online, and you will be fine. If you are getting DHEA, make sure it is micronised, which will need to come from the States.
> 
> Good luck!!

Hi Dwrgi, thanks, I will take your advice on the exercise. It will be quite difficult to gear it down because I'm a bit of a cardio junkie, but I think I will take up gentle strolling instead. 

Ok, so I've just ordered CoQ10 600mg, and Omega 3s. Ive been looking at DHEA on line. I remember another post somewhere suggesting 75mg, I think it might have been on a lil post (thanks lil :flower:). But looking at some reviews on line, I've read about guys who take it to build muscle and they are saying they get angry and violent on 25mg!! I'm a bit worried it might make me go psycho :devil: Has anyone else blown a gasket on DHEA?


----------



## pbl_ge

JennyEc said:


> Yes, you are right, it's great to have a community of women in the same boat, I have a feeling it will save my sanity :happydance:


I wonder how many of us would still qualify as sane?? :haha: :fool::fool::fool: 



JennyEc said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks fxfrbabyb!!!
> 
> Pad-good advice there lovely!
> 
> Jenny-I would definitely knock the gym on the head. My consultant said NO gym at all, immediately up to and after EC at IVF. Walking, yoga, swimming, all good, but NOTHING high impact.
> 
> Hi Dwrgi, thanks, I will take your advice on the exercise. It will be quite difficult to gear it down because I'm a bit of a cardio junkie, but I think I will take up gentle strolling instead.Click to expand...

I have a question about the exercise thing: I've heard from multiple sources that it's really the TWW that is a problem for high-impact exercise, and that you can still run or whatever during the FP. Is that not correct? Or does no one know for certain so they say no high-impact just to be on the safe side? 

I recently started swimming, which isn't high impact, but is very good for cardio. :thumbup: I miss running. :nope:


----------



## twiggers

I haven't been running.....but I should be. I would like to know. The answer too!

BFN tonight :(


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies. Definately going to catch up on reading sometime real soon. Actually, no, that's a huge fib :dohh: I'm just going to start now! Yeah, right!

Pebble... your chart is looking nice, you're sustaining that high temp for longer than usual, hon. Or have you been sleeping on an electric blanket before temping :winkwink:

My 10dpiui bloods were taken this morning. so by this afternoon I've have a 'verdict'... I'm being proactive and picked up our IVF referral letter yesterday.


----------



## Briarew

Hi! First off I have to say that each and every one of you women are amazing. I have been reading your stories for the last couple of months. I haven't felt that I could write anything since I'm not actively ttc. My brief story is that I'm 37 with pcos. I was diagnosed in my teens and grew up assuming that I would not be able to have children or that it would be very difficult. Consequently, convinced myself it was something that I didn't need in my life. Well, that clock kicks in eventually and here I am. I am scheduled to have the mirena taken out on Friday, I've been on the prenatals, taking omegas and vit. D for 2.5 months. Just writing to say I'm scared to start this journey but have gained strength in the sharing of your stories.


----------



## LilSluz

JennyEc said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks fxfrbabyb!!!
> 
> Pad-good advice there lovely!
> 
> Jenny-I would definitely knock the gym on the head. My consultant said NO gym at all, immediately up to and after EC at IVF. Walking, yoga, swimming, all good, but NOTHING high impact.
> 
> You need to eat loads of protein, too, as this is good for egg quality.
> 
> My consultant actually recommended the DHEA, so it's not something I've picked up as an old wives tale. The other supplements have come about through x amount of women being given consults by their fertility specialists, and they all seem to agree on these. The list does sound overwhelming, but get ordering online, and you will be fine. If you are getting DHEA, make sure it is micronised, which will need to come from the States.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Hi Dwrgi, thanks, I will take your advice on the exercise. It will be quite difficult to gear it down because I'm a bit of a cardio junkie, but I think I will take up gentle strolling instead.
> 
> Ok, so I've just ordered CoQ10 600mg, and Omega 3s. Ive been looking at DHEA on line. I remember another post somewhere suggesting 75mg, I think it might have been on a lil post (thanks lil :flower:). But looking at some reviews on line, I've read about guys who take it to build muscle and they are saying they get angry and violent on 25mg!! I'm a bit worried it might make me go psycho :devil: Has anyone else blown a gasket on DHEA?Click to expand...

Just popping in for a quickie - I haven't found I had any side effects from the 75mg micronized, high quality stuff. But these hormones have defo made me psycho biatch from hell! :devil: Maybe it'll be a good warm-up for that BFP :haha:. 

I think Dash may have noticed anger - was it you Dash? Others will put in their 2 cents that was just mine!


Pebble - Oh honey, I'm so sorry you are down. :nope: Its such a shitty journey. You're only on your 3rd cycle now post-ectopic. But I know, I worried also when I got pregs back to back in Mar-April & then - nothing. Thought I'd get preggers rt away, but not until 8 friggin mos later :hissy:. I thought it would never happen & it was hell. I had missed my chance & now I was never gonna get pregs again... But you know my ending, so please don't lose hope. I just knows you're gonna get there - as Dwrgi would say "I just knows it"! :hug:


Maddy - Oh come back when you know- SOON!!!! Darn it - its only 10:22am or thereabouts there so I'm going to have to check back in the morning! Major baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Briar - welcome! Good luck w/your procedure & we look forward to having you TTC w/us soon! These ladies will keep even the craziest of us sane! They are the best group you'll ever get to know. I used to think my situation was bad until I met so many ladies who had it worse & saw their courage & instantly it made me feel like "I could really do this?". I thought 4 mc's had to be the worst ever - then I met Pad w/6 & some other ladies who had 10+ :shock: & I just felt so empowered instead of feeling sorry for myself all the time "if they can do it, so can I". And so can all of you ladies! Grant it, you'll have your ups & downs like all things in life. But GL & welcome. :flower:

P.S. - for some PCOS'rs I know w/long cycles, Vitex helped them regulate their hormones & shorten their cycles. Not sure if this is a problem for you though. (takes 4 mos to work tho).


----------



## LilSluz

twiggers said:


> I haven't been running.....but I should be. I would like to know. The answer too!
> 
> BFN tonight :(

you have to use FMU anyway (& not pee in middle of night if you can help it) - and 10DPO still really early! I used to test on 12DPO & my BFP would show up, but was still quite faint & that's using FMU! Test again Fri morning 1st thing & don't lose hope! :flower:


----------



## emily405

Jenny, I don't know about your specific situation, but I have learned that googling is sometimes reassuring and sometimes stressful. I still do it anyway. :) 

LilSluz, the quadruplets story reminds me of something I saw on TV once. I think it was TLC's A Baby Story or one of the similar shows. It was a lesbian couple who were having IVF on alternating months, each trying to get pregnant, figuring whoever did first would carry. Well, one month they both tried it. Not only did both get pregnant, but both got pregnant with twins. Four babies, born within days. I guess that's easier on both bodies than one woman carrying quads, but neither had a non-pregnant partner to help. They must have needed a lot of family help.

Twiggers, I have one-day spikes here and there. I wouldn't worry about it, not when today's temp is consistent with the rest. 

Briarew, welcome. I am approaching 39, so 37 sounds young to me. :) My sister has PCOS and is pregnant with #2. She is younger than I am, but she found out that she had PCOS because she was only in her twenties, had been trying for more than a year, and wasn't getting pregnant. Clomid did the trick for her. I hope it's as easy for you.

Pebble, I am sorry you are down. I hope you get a surprise at the end of your TWW. And if not this month, that next cycle is the one.

For those who are asking about my TWW: I am at 11DPO. I never did get a full-on cold. I had bad sniffles and runny nose and did have a slight fever, but I am wondering if it was allergies. I am allergic to both indoor and outdoor things and have to take an antihistamine year-round. I don't want to symptom-spot, but I did look it up and I am wondering as apparently bad allergies can be an early sign. When AF comes on in three days, I'll just tell myself I did have a minor cold after all. I am still sneezing. I am also just exhausted, which could be either from a virus, or, you know. I ended up leaving the gym early tonight. I'm not doing anything high-impact or weight-bearing, but my legs just felt like lead and I had to give up. If AF comes on, I'll get back to it on Monday and give myself permission to have taken the week off if I had a cold, and if I get a BFP, then I'll switch to some pre-natal yoga or something less taxing.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies and welcome to the newbies. This thread sure is moving fast :wacko:

Emily fingers crossed for a BFP :thumbup:

Jenny I have heard some peoe react to the dhea like that so it might be worth starting on 25mg to see how you go :flower:

Maddy :coffee: :dust: :hugs:

Hi to everyone, on my phone so just a quickie


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. Thanks for the baby dust but :( Edited version of a post from another thread in the spoiler. 


Spoiler
Another chemical - HCG is so miniscule they don't even count this one as potentially viable. Plus my progesterone has dropped 50% since Monday even with the hoo-haa bullets. I may have sounded slightly hysterical when I rang the FS office as they have moved our IVF consult forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy :hug: but good news that you can move straight on with IVF (if you can take any good news from this :nope:) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Maddy: HUGE :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy am so sorry. Big big hugs.xx


----------



## nessaw

Briar welcome. Afraid I don't know much about pcos but am going onto clomid next cycle so can help u there if that is the route u take.

Twiggers I 'm the worst for testing early since my mmc but as lils said-too early and if u are testing early-fmu.

Emily the month I got my bfp I had a cold too. So now every month its one of my symptoms! Hope urs is a real symptom s opposed to my crazy one!!

Butterfly how are ur plans coming along? Must pop over to ur journal.

Big wave to all our pg ladies.xx

hello to everyone. Am taking another sick day. My head has cleared but still v full of cold. No af-boo hiss. Just want to start on the clomid now.

Vx


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy--:hugs::hugs::cry::cry: So sorry. Was really hoping this would be it for you. Bring on the IVF!! (Quads maybe???)


----------



## LilSluz

I'm so sorry Maddy! :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs: It just seems that something is wanting to happen in there - like you are sooooo close, you know? I hope that maybe this gives you hope - that when you do IVF they are going to have some nice, ripe, plump, juicy eggs & the fastest, strongest :bodyb::spermy: so that when they collide <3 <3 <3 & eventually :baby:...

Ness - I hope you feel better hun! :hugs: I know how you feel as I've been dealing w/my stuff (upper & lower respiratory - still!) since Dec. & it gets very exhausting. There's a point where you are just like "F it" & I think you are there. So get lots of rest & nice hot tea & soups.

Emily - Wow! :shock: Well, upside would be that your partner may actually understand what you are going thru? Downside - all those hormones in one house!?!? You couldn't pay me enough to step foot in there! :devil::evil::haha: I can't even imagine how much help they needed - hope they were on good terms w/the rents & any siblings, cousins, etc. :wacko: Hope this ends in BFP for you - FX!

Have a great day everyone else - big luvs! <3


----------



## twiggers

Hugs maddy.


----------



## drhouse

So sorry Maddy hugs hugs


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry Twigs :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks to the folks who helped me out of my pity party yesterday. :hugs: As you know, we all have these days! In my own defense, I'm coming up on 6 months from when I thought I m/ced--I think the long period of limbo got me super antsy to try again, and now I have to relearn to be patient with all the waiting on normal TTC. :angelnot: Patience has never been my strong suit. :haha: 

Anyway, feeling much better today. Going to sit by my happy light until it's all better. 

Ness, Emily, hope you're both feeling better soon. And that the :witch: stays away. 

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks lil!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Twiggers-I'd also read that high impact was bad, but I think that sometimes, you can give up everything that you love, and still have nothing (PG wise) to show for it, IYKWIM. 

Maddy-I am very, very sorry, lovely. That is just such a huge disappointment. But, got to look for the positives, bringing the IVF consult forward is great! You'll be in the stimms zone, and you will cope with it really well. Juts very sory for your disappointment now; I know that it feels really sh&t. Lots and lots of treats, and nice things, and looking after yourself, and ALCOHOL!!! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JennyEc

Okay, well I'm all stocked up on the supplements. CoQ10, omega 3's, wheat grass (disgusting!) Bee pollen and royal jelly. I also got some protein powder, as I understand that protein is good for egg quality. The protein powder is by Sanatogen and it's so revolting I had a job getting it down :sick:. I haven't bought any dhea yet, as I'm seeing the specialist tomorrow and I want to talk to him about it first. 

I just got an email from a friend of mine, who is only 28. She is gorgeous and I love her, but I can't help feeling a bit envious :blush:. She's 12 weeks pregnant. She emailed me a copy of the scan. It's a bit hard. I have to stop myself from going into panic mode. I'm sure all you ladies understand.

I've got my appointment with FS tomorrow at 9am. I'm hoping he's going to be encouraging. I will let you know.

I did do donor insemination a few days ago during ovulation, but I'm trying not to think about whether it worked or not. 

Thanks to everyone who has offered me some support on here already. It really has made a difference to my frame of mind. :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## JennyEc

twiggers said:


> I can't remember what thread this was on, but someone was asking about high impact exercising. I found an article that references empirical research:
> 
> https://health.usnews.com/health-news/articles/2012/06/06/trouble-trying-to-conceive-this-may-be-why
> 
> They are saying that high impact is bad throughout....that it can mess with ovulation. I love to run, but have been holding off the last couple of weeks....which isn't good for my mental health either.
> 
> I could do walking, but I don't find that as stimulating or motivating as running.

yeah, it's a bummer. I love cardio, it makes me feel really good. But I'm going to put it on the back burner for now. I've always been a bit of an exercise junkie, so I'm a bit worried I will get wobbly over night!! Hey ho. I guess it's time to put the feet up!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## padbrat

Just dropping in to say Maddy I am so sorry chick... I am just hoping that your FS appt gives your the silver lining to this horrible situation xx


----------



## emily405

Maddy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## chickenchaser

So Sorry Maddy, Big Hugs XXX


----------



## owl35

pbl - glad you're feeling better. TTC is an emotional roller coaster and it just sucks sometimes. We all know how you feel and we're here for you :hugs:

maddy - I'm so very sorry to hear your news :hugs:

ness - I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Hi and big hugs to bf, lils, dash, dwrgi, kismet, chicken, pad, mirium, purps, tiger and all the other lovely ladies I've missed. 

afm - it's go time. I'll start IVF on Monday! Two injections per evening (300 Follistim and 75 Menopur). I'll get monitored every other day because I overstimulated the first time I was on injections. We'll see how it goes. I'm super nervous...


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - been trying to catch up all day and finally.......:wacko:

Maddy &#8211; so sorry hun&#8230;.:hugs::hug: I agree with Lils &#8211; it seems like something really wants to happen there &#8211; and perhaps you just need that extra push from some kind of meds &#8211;maybe a lot more progesterone or something? Good luck with the IVF consult tomorrow!:thumbup:

Susy Q &#8211; hello!:flower:

Jenny &#8211; re: DHEA &#8211; I have been taking the micronized kind 75mg/day since Dec 20th and have noticed that I do get &#8216;angrier&#8217; when I get angry&#8230;. But nothing to be crazy about (and more so with DH) I have also noticed that my heart races now and then (can also be a side effect), and have tiny little pimple-like things on back (but not major)&#8230;. I also thought at one point that my hair was falling out more &#8211;but my hair has always done that and thank goodness that I have tons of it&#8230;.You want to make sure you take it with food as it can make you nauseous (and it was at the beginning a lot after ½ hr of taking it &#8211; but better now) I would say that you should get your DHEA levels checked first &#8211;mine was very very low (like 2.2 &#8211;what a 70 yr old would have) so it was ok to take for me&#8230;. It does act like hormones so you want to be careful. I&#8217;ll only be taking mine for another 6 weeks as I have IVF in March. Good luck with your app&#8217;t!!:thumbup:

Lils &#8211; loving the &#8216;slogan&#8217; for your Hotel Lils &#8211; &#8220;where the fun never stops & the party's never over!&#8221; :winkwink::haha:WOW re: those stories!! Wrote more in your journal&#8230;.. :hugs:Re: Sleeping &#8211; with snorers&#8230;my DH snores most of the time and the only way I can get to sleep is to put my ipod on (in one ear as I sleep on my side) - relaxation mp3s (like the fertility one by Russell Davis) but can be anything really&#8230;.otherwise I get so agitated that he is snoring!):dohh: :hugs::kiss:

Pad &#8211; so sorry you are having hip pain&#8230;. Hope you are ok otherwise!:hugs:

Thanks fxfrbabyb!!!:flower:

Pebble &#8211; sorry to hear you were down&#8230;..:hugs:chart still looking good! Glad you&#8217;re feeling better today:thumbup:

Ness &#8211; so sorry you are in limbo&#8230;..:hugs:The B6 could be delaying things &#8211;it&#8217;s possible but I don&#8217;t think it would delay for more than a couple of days&#8230;. Hot chocolate sounds like the perfect remedy! Sorry to hear you&#8217;re not feeling well!:hugs:

Briar &#8211; welcome to the best thread ever!:thumbup:

BF &#8211; hope you are enjoying sunny Dubai!!:hugs: sorry haven't been to your journal in a few days

Dwrgi - hope you're ok - posted in your journal too!:hugs::kiss:

Purps - any interest in the house yet?? sorry haven't made it to your journal yet....:hugs::kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss: to everyone I missed!!

AFM - I've run out of time -.... trying to get over the flu...but feeling better today.... we are expecting a huge snowstorm tonight/tomorrow 25-30cm of snow -but it's always WAY more than they predict... I'll be home tomorrow anyway as I was planning on taking the day off anyway to get stuff ready for AD's b-day this weekend.


----------



## dashka

owl35 said:


> pbl - glad you're feeling better. TTC is an emotional roller coaster and it just sucks sometimes. We all know how you feel and we're here for you :hugs:
> 
> maddy - I'm so very sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> ness - I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> Hi and big hugs to bf, lils, dash, dwrgi, kismet, chicken, pad, mirium, purps, tiger and all the other lovely ladies I've missed.
> 
> afm - it's go time. I'll start IVF on Monday! Two injections per evening (300 Follistim and 75 Menopur). I'll get monitored every other day because I overstimulated the first time I was on injections. We'll see how it goes. I'm super nervous...

Hey Owl - we cross -posted!

Yay for starting stims Monday!!! just take it one day at a time....and if you have any questions feel free to PM me ok!! Good luck!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl, That is so exciting will be sending you loads of positive vibes and baby dust XXX


----------



## nessaw

Wow owl sooo exciting. Good luck. Keeping everything crossed for u.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

owl35 said:


> afm - it's go time. I'll start IVF on Monday! Two injections per evening (300 Follistim and 75 Menopur). I'll get monitored every other day because I overstimulated the first time I was on injections. We'll see how it goes. I'm super nervous...

Yay, Owl!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

This thread is going to have some awesome, well-earned BFPs in the next few months!!!!!!!!

Who wants to starting taking bets on multiples? :winkwink:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## FlyFlorida

nessaw said:


> Bfn. Have had enough. :-(

I feel your pain. I always think a miracle is going to happen... AF showed up today. 2 more people at work are PG.


----------



## LilSluz

Exercisers thinking about quitting altogether - I haven't been able to jog in a few years due to back injuries. So, I power-walk & let me tell you, I get breathless/panting/endorphin rush doing that just as much as jogging! And several times I have bypassed joggers. I wouldn't want to just stroll either, but power-walking & light-moderate yoga are fine for TTC AND for pregs (although you have to cut down a bit more in 1st 12wks pregs). Trust me, you are going to need some exercise during this journey. It keeps you healthy, feeling good, moving around, loosening up those joints, etc. When I stop power-walking, I start getting depressed & angry & feel so sluggish & crappy - I really start the crawl into a dark hole.:nope: We feel crappy enough on this TTC sh**hole road, so you'll want to try to stay as healthy & positive as you can. Just my 2 cents!

DHEA - just to add tons of confusion to the mix 2 of my Dr.'s said that as long as you are diagnosed with low ovarian reserve or diminished ovarian reserve (DOR) via low AMH or high FSH, then you can take the DHEA. Another 2 Dr.'s said I could just take it - period (no diagnosis). It can get confusing, but you had low AMH anyway, right? Well, you're asking your Dr. so doesn't matter - GL!

Owl - Yay Good luck on Monday :happydance:

Dash - ugh - snoring! My problem is that I am such a light sleeper that the minute I hear something & wake up, I'm up for HOURS. :nope: So, I have to get up anyway & go into my woman cave & just watch Netflix or TV & hope & pray I can get back to sleep for just 1 more hour to make it 4.5 hrs! Glad you can put on some nice soothing meditation & go back to sleep. I've tried that & reiki & spa music, just can't get back to sleep... YAY for 3-day weekend!!! :happydance: Good luck working on AD's bday party tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Fly - so sorry, that's a triple-sh*tty whammy! :grr::grr::grr: I always found that a nice glass (or 3) of :wine: took my :witch: blues away... or chocolate. Or both. Just treat yourself to something bad for you. :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - WTH's wrong w/you, :test:!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

LilSluz said:


> Kismet - WTH's wrong w/you, :test:!!!

You and Pebble are terrible. :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## keziah23

Don't post much here but Kismet, I've rarely seen a prettier chart. I agree.:test:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet, that's wonderful!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: congrats to OH!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey there, my gosh I am totally OVER this week.

Briarew welcome :flower: and good luck keeping up with us fast-talking-fast-posting over-35s :haha:

Kismet - oh wow, congrats to you and DH, what an achievement. Stalking your chart and journal waiting for :test:!

Ness - have you started the Clomid yet :confused:? Must be soon, hey? Are you going to be monitored? Will you do IUI as well or just the meds by themselves?

Pebble - QUADS? Are you mad woman? If I had that many follicles I'd be supergluing my thighs together for the month :rofl: 

Twiggers - I meant to ask my FS about exercise this morning but I forgot :dohh: I've been running and walking as per usual during my IUI cycles - our material says to continue doing everything as normal. 

Dwrgi - Good suggestion. In fact I have a party to go to on Saturday night :happydance:, so planning mucho :munch: and :wine: And a taxi home after :drunk:

Jenny - good luck with the FS appointment :flower:

Lils - thank you hun :kiss: yes it seems 'something' does want to happen. FS says it's hard to know if it's an implantation problem or old eggs :shrug: 

Owl - exciting! :friends: Looking forward to following your journey. 

AFM....met with the FS this morning. He only recommends 3 x IUI: the success rates in the first 3 rounds are similar but almost everyone that is going to succeed will do so in those first 3. After that the success rates drop to virtually nil. He also said it doesn't matter that I've not used a trigger shot to poinpoint ovulation times as success rates for IUI are similar with/without a trigger. We also talked about the IVF option...need a couple of days to process the info but I will come back to that, I think I need some of your input ladies! We will see him in 5 weeks time and in the meantime will do one final IUI. (He agrees my body is 'trying' but it's hard with IUI to determine whether the failure to implant - particularly in cycle 1 where I had 3 successive HCG rises before it fell - is due to poor egg quality or an implantation issue. We will need to talk about this further before IVF.)

And everyone else..Emily, BF, Pad, Chicken, Dash, FlyFlorida, DrH, Keziah and anyone I forgot (my eggs are old and poor quality, it's highly possible my brain is the same). TGIF everyone!!!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Whew, finally caught up with this thread! Kismet - congrats on the Dean's letter. I got mine too and have passed as well. I don't know for certain about tenure until April but I'm not too worried. 

I am getting worried that OH will not get his SA done before the :witch: arrives. I want to start clomid ASAP but they won't give me any until OH does the test... Grrr! I'm about to go :hissy: on him.

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Lady H

Popped by to catch up on all your news and drop off some :hugs: and :dust: for you all. 

AFM

Spoiler
I finally made it to the third tri! I am so grateful to everyone for all the love and support shown during our 16 month ttc journey. Nobody could have picked me off the floor so many times and set me back on the road of hope as you all did. Truly the kindness of "strangers" at its best. I hope I can be of some support and comfort for some of you some day. 

Now it's time to panic that I have hardly any baby stuff and 13 weeks until she arrives....


----------



## lamago

Sorry Florida, I have teo preggers T work too. Sigh.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> afm - it's go time. I'll start IVF on Monday! Two injections per evening (300 Follistim and 75 Menopur). I'll get monitored every other day because I overstimulated the first time I was on injections. We'll see how it goes. I'm super nervous...

Owl-so pleased for you! Update us regularly on how you get on! Lots of proteins, lots of water, lots of rest and lots of NO STRESSING!!! 

Huge good luck to you! Will be thinking of you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> Popped by to catch up on all your news and drop off some :hugs: and :dust: for you all.
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> I finally made it to the third tri! I am so grateful to everyone for all the love and support shown during our 16 month ttc journey. Nobody could have picked me off the floor so many times and set me back on the road of hope as you all did. Truly the kindness of "strangers" at its best. I hope I can be of some support and comfort for some of you some day.
> 
> Now it's time to panic that I have hardly any baby stuff and 13 weeks until she arrives....

Lady H-

Spoiler
I am sooooo pleased for you and so thankful that you have got to your third tri and last lap too, now, using a terminology that you'll appreciate!

I think that 13 weeks sounds plenty of time to get all you need, so don't worry!! :hugs::hugs: Lots of love to you, and can't wait to see pics of the little one when she arrives! Big :kiss::kiss:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats SuzyQ! Now your new project can take center stage! :winkwink:

LadyH,

Spoiler
Congrats on third trimester! :wohoo::wohoo: Hope you have TONS of fun shopping. My plan, developed during my brief pregnancy, was to buy nothing until the third trimester and to see how much I could get for free. (Do you have freecycle?) Not sure if that's how you roll. But you might enjoy this article:
https://offbeatfamilies.com/2010/08/parent-consumerism
Since you're about to take the plunge.

So glad you're still on this thread!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> AFM....met with the FS this morning. He only recommends 3 x IUI: the success rates in the first 3 rounds are similar but almost everyone that is going to succeed will do so in those first 3. After that the success rates drop to virtually nil. He also said it doesn't matter that I've not used a trigger shot to poinpoint ovulation times as success rates for IUI are similar with/without a trigger. We also talked about the IVF option...need a couple of days to process the info but I will come back to that, I think I need some of your input ladies! We will see him in 5 weeks time and in the meantime will do one final IUI. (He agrees my body is 'trying' but it's hard with IUI to determine whether the failure to implant - particularly in cycle 1 where I had 3 successive HCG rises before it fell - is due to poor egg quality or an implantation issue. We will need to talk about this further before IVF.)

This is great news, and your consultant sounds completely on board with your treatment! I am so pleased that you have a plan (two, really) in place. As there is a possible issue with implantation, would you consider taking steroids to help with this-prednisolone, for example? You only need take it from when you 'trigger' (if you do one), or after you ovulate. Also, extra progesterone might be worth trying: I started out with two plugs on my first IVF and three with my second (especially if you bled before your OTD). 

And you know what you need to do to improve egg quality-it's like a mantra around here! We'll have to make it into a song:
"600mg of CoQ10;
75mg of DHEA;
1800 EPA"

Etc. etc.

Anyway, big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! The party sounds like exactly what you need!

Lots of love
Axxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emily405

LadyH,

Spoiler
Yay! Not long now!

Kismet and SuzyQ,
Congrats on the tenure stuff. I know that's a big deal.

I know I'm missing stuff, but I don't usually get on this early in the day. But I had a temp drop this morning and needed to share my disappointment. It's not like I absolutely thought I was pregnant, but I've been so tired. I guess I did just have a virus. Still must. I still feel exhausted. Let me tell you how much I feel like dragging myself to work now. I am not going to tell my donor yet that I want to take time off. I'm going to give myself at least a week to think about what I want to do. If seeing babies is absolutely killing me and I feel like I need to continue, maybe I will. Rationally I think I should hold off, though. I guess none of this ttc is a rational decision, though.


----------



## chickenchaser

What do people use to get their 1800 of EPA? Thanks


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## nessaw

Suzy Q and kismet congrats on tenure.

Kismet sorry about bfn. Hopefully too early.

Maddy sounding like a great plan. Hugs.x

sorry to those whose charts aren't behaving themselves. Good luck.

Lady h

Spoiler
congratulations on third tri. Happy shopping!

Afm af turned up today. Got it out of my system in the wk so feeling ok. Glad to start the clomid on a weekend. Its not with iui just been told to bd a lot! Have to go for cd 21 bloods to check ov first 2 months. Fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone. Hope u all have a lovely weekend. We're going looking at houses so v exciting. Vx


----------



## Dwrgi

Chicken-I buy Sainsburys omega 3 tablets. Each tab contains 250units of EPA, so I take seven a day. Figure it's close enough to 1800. Also, the tabs r Buy 2, Get 1 free, so cost a tenner. Cheapest I can get. Hope this helps!! Xx P.S. Have a lovely weekend! 

Ness- sorry about BFN, that's a pig! But house hunting sounds fab! Hope u find something u really like... OMG! Parents Evening all week?! Nightmare! 

Hope u all have a lovely weekend, A xxx


----------



## dashka

FlyFlorida  so sorry about AF.....:nope::hugs:

Kismet  Sorry about BFN - but hopefully too early :hugs: Congrats re: DH too!!:happydance: Stay safe in all the snow!!:hugs:

Lils  wow you really are a light sleeper :wacko: Ive always considered myself a light sleeper too (will wake up the slightest noise that AD makes and she talks in her sleep) but you sound way worse than me.... Maybe we should get that stop-snore stuff for our DHs?????:haha::hugs::kiss:

Maddy - glad app't went well - hmm.... maybe you just need extra progesterone? I was taking 4 suppositories /day after ER for IVF...(thats 400mg/day) (or you could try Lils' Crinone gel) or maybe like Dwrgi said perhaps some kind of steroid to help with not rejecting? Good luck with whatever you decide....:hugs::kiss:

Suzi Q  hope DH can get the SA done pronto!!!:thumbup: I had the same problem with mine  had to keep reminding him.:hugs:

Lady H

Spoiler
 Happy 3rd trimester!!!!:thumbup::happydance: Yay your EDD is May 9th!! Thats really close to my b-day (may 12)  great time to have a b-day!!! So happy for you....:cloud9:

Twiggers  sorry about the BFN....:nope: its not over yet though..... hope the witch stays away...:hugs:

Emily  sorry you think AF is on the way....:hugs: it's never easy to see that dip....:hugs:


Ness  sorry about the AF arrival :nope::hugs: but glad you can now start the Clomid .... :thumbup:Oh looking at houses is very exciting!!:thumbup:

Chicken  re: EPA  you get it from Fish oil.... so you can either take liquid or softgels... I take 4 softgels containing 430 EPA each gets me close enough to the 1800mg. (2 with breakfast , 2 with lunch) Check the labels and make sure you are looking at EPA (not DHA) on the label breakdown. Hope you're well! :hugs:

Pebble - hope you are ok - did you guys get the snow storm too? I hear NY is really bad...:hugs::hugs:

Hugs and luvs to all !!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - snow day today - working from home - Massive snow storm hasn't stopped snowing since yesterday... (photo in my journal -but that was taken hours ago and it's still accumulating)... Back killing me from snow removal already... :wacko:


----------



## Maddy40

Dwrgi said:


> This is great news, and your consultant sounds completely on board with your treatment! I am so pleased that you have a plan (two, really) in place. As there is a possible issue with implantation, would you consider taking steroids to help with this-prednisolone, for example? You only need take it from when you 'trigger' (if you do one), or after you ovulate. Also, extra progesterone might be worth trying: I started out with two plugs on my first IVF and three with my second (especially if you bled before your OTD).
> 
> And you know what you need to do to improve egg quality-it's like a mantra around here! We'll have to make it into a song:
> "600mg of CoQ10;
> 75mg of DHEA;
> 1800 EPA"

THANKS Hon :flower: My doc won't prescribe DHEA but I'll have to look up EPA and maybe call his office to ask about that. I'll also ask about the pred shots when I talk to him about IVF.
ATM I'm on hoo-haa progesterone bullets twice daily after ovulation, 600mg of COQ-10 plus a pre-conception vitamin (been on both those for 7 months). I also have a B12 deficiency called pernicious anaemia (which can affect conception) so I have regular shots of B12. And I have to take glucosamine and fish oil for an old joint injury. Our fridge looks like a mini-pharmacy :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

dashka said:


> Maddy - glad app't went well - hmm.... maybe you just need extra progesterone? I was taking 4 suppositories /day after ER for IVF...(thats 400mg/day) (or you could try Lils' Crinone gel) or maybe like Dwrgi said perhaps some kind of steroid to help with not rejecting? Good luck with whatever you decide....:hugs::kiss:

Funny Dash....we always said NO IVF. DH has great reservations about it - he's Buddhist and quite worried about messing with the way the world works in case it bites him in his next life! But as we've gotten closer to the point where it's decision time, we are wavering towards doing it. But we are still firm on our "end date" which is August when I turn 42.


----------



## Maddy40

Okay ladies...well since I'm monopolising the posts while you're all asleep on the other side of the world :thumbup: here are my thoughts on where we are headed if we go onto IVF and a comparison of our 2 options. I welcome all thoughts, positive and negative :flower: 


OPTION 1 Private clinic in our local area
The Good
(1) best results in the country by several percentage points for older women using their own eggs.
(2) provide full-service from start to end including all meds, scans, tests, ER & transfer.
(3) are local to us.
(4) have your own FS doing ER and transfer.
(5) blood tests every few days to check progesterone and HCG from 7dpt.
The Bad
(1) They are around $9000 per cycle (plus an additional $1600 for the surgical procedures at ER). After government rebates it would cost nearly $5,000 per round. 
(2) Assuming we do 2-3 rounds before our cutoff date...the cost means another loan or credit card. Our half-renovated home wouldn't get finished. DH wouldn't be able to visit his parents anytime soon (they live overseas and are elderly). And I'm the main breadwinner - how the heck would we service all that debt if we got a BFP and I was on maternity leave?

OPTION 2 Not-for-profit clinic 4hrs drive away
THE GOOD
(1) Run by a not-for-profit organisation, which makes me wonder if they might be more about 'best interest' than $$ (not sure, but I just like the idea of that type of operation) . 
(2) $1,000 out of pocket after government rebates - which we can afford.
(3) Very experienced FS and the one I've got an appointment with gets very good reviews for her honesty and humanity.
(4) They can arrange for us to do scans and bloods here locally instead of commuting all the time for monitoring.
THE BAD
(1) Rostered doctor does ER and transfer, not necessarily your own FS.
(2) Very busy, apparently difficult to get through to nursing or admin staff with non-urgent questions.
(3) Includes most medication but not 'extras' like progesterone (FWIW my current IUI clinic doesn't provide these either, we are paying extra for it).
(4) They give you 2 HPTs and you are instructed to POAS around 12dpt and 14dpt. No other monitoring unless there are indications you need this.
(5) DH only recently got his driving licence and no way is he confident to drive in Sydney so I would be doing the driving.

So what do y'all think? We also have to consider our daughter who is 14yo and deserves to have us focused on her at least part of the time...she knows we are considering IVF and is on-board but...I am so worried that being consumed by this process might not be fair to her.

Okay...open slather for comments now :) THANKS!


----------



## pbl_ge

Gosh, Maddy I don't even know how one makes a decision like that, so I won't weigh in. :hugs::hugs::hugs: My knee jerk reaction is a mix of the two options--try the cheap way one or twice, then one last stab at the expensive way? Or vice versa? Dunno. :shrug: I hope you and OH can find a path that you're at peace with, and that it brings you a lovely bouncing LO very soon!!!!

I was reading an article earlier today, and thinking of all you ladies, and it's apropos to what you've written here. It's a US blogger whose book ("Offbeat Bride") I read when I was planning my 200 person Cape Cod wedding and trying not to lose my mind. She's an excellent writer, and describes her painful journey through 5 years of TTC and IVF in a very raw, touching way. I didn't know about it until I read this. She also speaks to being a hippie and having to conceive through technology. The reader-submitted video is amazing. Fair warning: I sobbed relentlessly while watching and reading.

"Coming out of the infertility closet"

Hope it's not annoying of me to post it. I'll lay off this site now. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy, defo local clinic. Successful IVF is a challenge and if they have recorded success rates, then they're obviously good at what they do. It wouldn't bother me about who does the procedures, but I DO like the thoroughness of the regular testing. Ur house renovations can be put on the back burner for now, and how much easier does a local clinic sound, in comparison to a 4 hr drive. Also, when ur doing treatment, you DO NOT want a really busy clinic and having to wait around in busy, stuffy waiting rooms. Trust me. No brainer, Id say! 

There, whoever said I was opinionated!!!? 

Xoxox


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

maddy i would say local. But I think you should toss a coin. heads is close, tails is far and see how you feel when you see the result. It will tell you how you feel. The coin toss itself is not relevant. Thinking of you!


----------



## chickenchaser

maddy I would go for local too. It comes across that this is the one you are most comfortable with and I believe this is a big thing. The house can wait (we are in a similar situation, so I understand what it is like living in a half finished house, but you do oddly get use to it very quickly)And as for the money, if this is what you want the sod it everything else will work out. XXX However DH need s to get his confidence up with driving quickly. The day after my test a did a 10 minuet drive to work and they infrmed me that I was driving to Manchester the day after (about an hour and a half away) The sooner he does it the better and he will soon be up to doing the 4 hour drive.


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies thanks for the EPA advice. XXX


----------



## JennyEc

Hello everyone, gosh I'm feeling really good today.

Just wanted to share the news with you all. I saw my FS yesterday and I'm starting IVF around the 19th of Feb, depending on when my cycle starts.

He said that whilst my AMH was low, my FSH was good and everything looked good in my scan. He's hoping that I will respond well to the medication and that they will be able to retrieve about 6 follicles. 

I'm very excited to get going and I feel hopeful. A few of my friends have said they have a feeling it will work for me. And I kind of feel that way too. The doc says it's good to have a positive attitude. 

A note on medication for anyone else doing IVF (I think Owl is starting imminently as well - hello Owl :hi:). My clinic (London Fertility Centre) were going to charge me about £2000 for the meds :shock:, but I've done a bit of research and the cheapest I could find was Healthcare at home. They are basically half the price, it's going to cost about £1000 rather than £2000 if I use them. As far as I can gather they deliver the meds on dry ice either to where you work or live. 

I spoke to my FS about DHEA and he said that whilst he didn't prescribe or endorse it, he said it was my choice if I wanted to take it. He said that there hadn't been enough clinical research into it's effectiveness but he didn't think it could do any harm, so if I wanted to take it I could. I've ordered it in from the states. I'm hoping it doesn't make me go spotty and violent :rofl:

So anyway that's me. I'm taking all the supplements that you ladies have recommended, and will start DHEA asap. I've noticed when I take omega 3, if I burp afterwards it tastes like mackerel. Nice. Probably TMI. 

Thank you all so much for being here. It's like I've got someone holding my virtual hand :hugs:

On one last not, the nurse who took my blood yesterday to check for infections made a right mess of my vein, and I've got a bruise the size of an orange on my arm now. Ouch.


----------



## JennyEc

BTW - Maddy, I think that going local is best too. The doc has said I have to go in for scans every 4 or 5 days to see how I'm responding to the medication. I imagine it would be stressful and a pain in the neck to have to travel 4 hours everytime you had to go for a scan. Goodluck with your treatment, I look forward to hearing how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy I think local sounds best. I hate driving to new places so I understand ur oh. I can see the ethical reasons for going to the other one however the results of the local one speak for themselves.

Jenny great news on the ivf. Good luck.

Pebble the gummy coq10 are amazing!

About to crush up my clomid!!living it up on a sat night!!


----------



## emily405

Hanging out with AF. I have a headache and cramps and I'm cranky. You know, I kind of thought this was going to be easy because I'm extremely regular to the point that I've always known the day that I ovulate and when AF is going to come within hours. I hope waiting until 38 wasn't too late, and now that I'm going to be 39 after this few month break, I am worried. My insurance does not cover any fertility treatments at all, I do not have the option of switching to a different plan, and I can't afford them on my own. So it's pretty that Starbucks restroom insemination works, or I consider adoption. 

Maddy, I don't know if you'll feel bad after IVF, but I would think I'd want to be nearer to home even without having to drive myself. Though even with your husband being a new driver, he will get used to driving eventually. My BIL is a New Yorker so he didn't learn to drive until he was an adult and living in the suburbs but now he does. 

Jenny, I am glad you are feeling good. FX for you! Mackerel? Yuck.

Nessaw, can you put the clomid in applesauce? Ice cream?


----------



## nessaw

Emily sorry about af.xx

Tried it with honey today. Pretty gross! Will give apple sauce a go tom. Thanks.x


----------



## owl35

Maddy - I would also go local :flower:

Jenny - yay for having an ivf buddy, we'll only be like one week apart! :happydance: good luck! :hugs:

Ness - good luck on your first comid cycle :thumbup: how come you're crushing up your pills? 

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies :kiss: Have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Owl am rubbish at swallowing pills! They don't do a liquid version of it unfortunately!


----------



## nessaw

Which days do you drink pineapple juice on? Am throwing everything at it this month!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Nectar

Sorry girls! I accidently posted here instead of in my journal! I was reading Maddy's update on here and obviously posted in the wrong tab.....so excuse this post! (I didn't know how to delete it so just editing). :oops:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Lady H

I was always fiddling with ff! Purple once posted a link that allowed you to calculate what an open circle temp should have been if taken at the right time and that often moved cross hairs. I always wrote down the original temps though. Sometimes dropping a crazy low or high temp changed it too. I was a master of ff manipulation!


----------



## padbrat

Owl! Sending lots of fertile vibes to you for tomorrow! Hope everything goes 'swimmingly' xxx

Mad... that is such a hard decision. When the head can't decide... go with the gut! What does your gut say?

Kis great news about your Hubby! 

Dash hope you are feeling better now.. that damn flu is just hanging around.. it is for me too!

Hey Dwrgi x

LadyH

Spoiler
I thought 3rd tri started at 28 wks... hence I am celebrating today lol. But hey, I could have been wrong! Congrats anyway chick!

Guys I was trying to find my FF chart for the month I got my BFP so you could see.... however, I forgot I had fallen out with FF that month and only did 5 days of temps hehhe... Lils was most disappointed with my efforts lol!:haha:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Lady H said:


> I was always fiddling with ff! Purple once posted a link that allowed you to calculate what an open circle temp should have been if taken at the right time and that often moved cross hairs. I always wrote down the original temps though. Sometimes dropping a crazy low or high temp changed it too. I was a master of ff manipulation!

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## JennyEc

owl35 said:


> Jenny - yay for having an ivf buddy, we'll only be like one week apart! :happydance: good luck! :hugs:

Hello Owl, yes, it's great that we are starting around the same time. Are you starting a week earlier or later than me. I'm likely to get going on the 19th?

I'm not looking forward to doing the injections, but I'm guessing that once you've done it once it's not too daunting. 

The people at the clinic that I'm going to are all very nice. Which makes a difference. It doesn't feel like a sausage factory. I get the feeling the doctor would really like to help me conceive. I'm looking forward to hearing how you are getting on :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning, ladies! Beautiful day here, but I&#8217;m too fuzzy to be worth much. I had a grand total of three glasses of wine last night, yet somehow I feel wicked hungover. Ugh. This is what getting older is about! :jo: :sick: Just a quickie this AM to catch up on the past couple of days. Then I gotta be industrious!

To our imminent IVF ladies&#8212;Maddy, Owl, Jenny, BF, Dash&#8212;I&#8217;m not sure the order in which you&#8217;ll go to bat (so to speak)? I&#8217;m soooooooo hoping we&#8217;re about to get a batch of good BFPs from you all! Much :dust::dust::dust: 

Emily, so sorry about AF. :hugs::hugs: I know you&#8217;re in a difficult position. If you decide to postpone, how long are you thinking? It definitely might not be in your best interest to wait too long. None of us are getting any younger. :jo: (None of us *is*?? That's one I always mess up.) Hope you stick around this thread, whatever you do! 

Kismet, still really hopeful for you!!! I've been stalking you this AM, waiting for today's temp! ... Just checked it. You're still looking good!!! Testing tomorrow?? 

Ness, how&#8217;s that clomid going? I&#8217;ve been eating pineapple cores from about 3- 8 dpo. I just get a fresh one then mix the core and main fruit, eating a little bit every day during that time. Yummy! :munch: I replaced my gummy CoQ10 with a pill that had a higher dose, and that was less expensive. Sadly. :nope: But I&#8217;m still doing gummy D3. Nomnomnom&#8230;.

Dwrgi, huge thanks for you encyclopedic knowledge of all this stuff! It&#8217;s really very impressive. I&#8217;ll write more in your journal. Next stop, the kitchen!!

Lils, if you&#8217;re reading this, go take it easy!!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep: 

Pad, you&#8217;re too funny. :haha: As Lils would say, you kicked that F-er to the curb!!! :rofl:

Nothing new here. Just waiting for AF. 99% certain this one&#8217;s a bust. As Ness said, this next month we&#8217;ll give it our all and see what happens. 

Sorry to anyone I&#8217;ve missed. Big :hugs: to you all!!!


----------



## nessaw

Emily the apple sauce was much better thank you!

No side effects to report as of yet. Been taking it in the eve to try and minimise-I read that advice on bnb somewhere.

Pad

Spoiler
congrats on 3rd tri. Really happy for u.x

Pebble I got some juice but wil try and get a fresh pineapple tom. Thanks. Ps I thought I was out the cycle I got pg!

Twiggers the cycle I got pg I had pre af cramps so there's still hope.

Owl good luck.x

Hi to everyone. Hope you've all had a gd weekend.

Afm one more wk to half term


----------



## twiggers

Thx nessa...I'm trying to grab on to any last glimmers of hope.


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-good luck tomorrow! Loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you!

Hello everybody! :hi::hi::hi:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Briarew

I want to thank everyone for their warm welcome and words of encouragement. I'm afraid that I may not be a very consistent group participant. You are all so good at responding to each and everyone individually, where do you find the time? lol 

The removal of the Mirena was much easier than I expected :) My gyn. dr. looked at some blood work that I had done he said that everything looked "normal" I asked if by looking at the bloodwork he would diagnose PCOS and he said no. However, there are other indicators such as having regular cycles, which pre-Mirena and birth control, I did not. Maybe things have changed.

Kismet - I couldn't help but read your post about your mom. I am in complete understanding about how difficult caring for a parent with dementia can be. I just lost my father last April to Alzheimer's and Parkinson's. I was his primary care-giver for the last three years. (One of the reasons any thought of having a child was put on hold) I found that with each obstacle we faced along the way that one important part was open communication between all members of his care team (i.e. family, close friends and doctors) Although we worked our hardest to maintain my father's dignity and well being.. sometimes it was necessary to have conversations about his health and welfare without him being present.. as preventing any stress and upset to him was key in keeping him as well as we could for as long as we could. I imagine it will be difficult to address this particular issue with your dad. Would he be open to having a consultation with you and your mom's dr. present so that any concerns he has could be mediated by the doctor? Just prior to my dad taking an unforseen drastic turn we had contacted a social worker through our health dept. as we felt maybe it was time for a little extra help. I see you are also in Canada, I'm sure something like this would be available in Ontario as well as here in BC. 

I'm sorry to take up so much space. If you have ANY questions regarding the journey with your mom don't hesitate to ask. 

Three things that I wish I had known earlier.

1. Avoid putting your mom under general anesthetic unless absolutely necessary (this led to my father's drastic decline)

2. If your mom at any point displays increased confusion or sudden behavioral changes ask to have her checked for a UTI

3. I hope this last one never becomes necessary but beware of the use of anti-psychotic medication in persons with dementia.

Again I'm sorry if this information is too much. Sending you, your dad and your mom my very best.


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet I'm not sure if you are aware but I'm an Occupational therapy Clinical lead for people with Dementia and willing to give you as much advice as you need. 
I'm afraid these things are always difficult and especially with people with Dementia as they can't always remember what has happened after the event so if we don't discuss it at the time the person will almost definitely become very defensive as you or I would If someone suggested the same thing about us. I don&#8217;t know how much understanding or memory your mum still has but if I was you I would wait for it to happen again and talk to her then. Ask her if she needs any help and ask her if it has happened before. This is a good way to start the conversation. 
I think it is wonderful that you are concerned about your mums dignity and want to respect her for the women she has always been. So many people lose sight of the person that was once the parent in the relationship and still feels that that is still their role, when the &#8216;child&#8217; has had to take on the caring role.
As for your Dad he is probably already aware of your mums incontinence but is worried about saying anything. 
Please remember caring for someone with Dementia is very hard (BRIAR, I take my hat off to you) so don&#8217;t be afraid to ask for help.
I would second Briars 3 point especially the anti- psychotic drugs, a few years ago it was the done thing, now the practice has reduced but it still isn&#8217;t a great idea for many people with dementia. If her doctor does want to do it make him really think about and justify it big time (for a small proportion it does make a difference). Sorry going a little off topic but if you do want to ask anything I am happy to help as I&#8217;m sure Briar is too. XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## dashka

Maddy  oh hun I know exactly what you mean re: IVF.:hugs: I too struggled with messing with things and my faith (if you remember in my journal before my first IVF- I was raised Roman Catholic and IVF is not permitted) but we have been through so much and sometimes you just need to know whether something will work and then you dont have to look back in 10 years and say why didnt I just try thatthat is how I feel anyway. But it took me a LONG time to get here. Look at how long it took me to go from natural TTC to AC. 10 years! :wacko:I hear you on the end date too  end of March will be my cut off date (if the IVF #2 doesnt work) and Ill be 41 in May. Good luck hun and you just have to go with your gut.:thumbup: Oh and I think I would go with the local option - because the cycle monitoring is stressful as it is... Plus I had to get DH to drive me back the day of ER and ET - you are kind of doped up day of ER so you don't want to be driving yourself.... just a thought.... Good luck!:hugs:

Pebble  OMG re: video!! So great...:cry::hugs: Chart still looking good!! :thumbup: When are you testing??? Sorry - did I miss that -did you already test?

Jenny  yay for starting IVF soon! :thumbup:re: the meds have you asked your clinic if they would match the price of the cheaper place? Mine insisted on that  as its much easier (for them to monitor you) and better for you as the dosages can change throughout the protocol (and you're not wasting money as you can't return the meds usually) and sometimes you dont know exactly how your body will respond to them. Just a thought. Re: Omega 3s some will repeat (taste when you burp) on you and some wont I have played with a few brands and finally found one that doesnt . Also try to have after breakfast and lunch (smaller meals and if you have it after a bigger meal wait about an hour to reduce the repeat) Good luck!:thumbup:

Ness  good luck with the Clomid.:hugs: Yes eating pineapple (especially the core) is good in TWW.:thumbup:

Emily  so sorry about AF:hugs::hugs:

Owl  Good luck with the injections! :thumbup::hugs: Are you injecting in your belly or buttocks? I did Lupron in belly and everything else had to go in the left/right upper quadrant of my butt!

Kismet  Im so sorry to hear about your mom.(and problems with Dad) :hugs::hugs:That is so hard to deal with with everything else youre gong through.:nope: Wish I had some advice, but glad there are some ladies here with professional advice. I will send you tons of hugs.:hugs::hugs:

Twiggers  good luck! :thumbup:Ouch not a fun lesson to teach today..:nope:

Hugs and luvs to all!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM  still very achey from all the snow shoveling this weekend :wacko:, and a very busy weekend with ADs b-day party/dinner yesterday with both sides of the family. Havent done yoga in 2 days and can feel it! Think I need to go to Reiki this Wednesday. Glad to be back at work where I can just sit all day!


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet of cause you can send me a PM. Just a thought, if your mum has a SW could you talk to her about the incontinence. You could always explain that you are telling her in confidence and you don't want your mum or dad knowing that you have spoken to her. She should respect that confidence. Take Care hun.

Twigger, I can understand why that would be difficult. Hang in there XXX

Dash, Glad AD had a lovely birthday XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Love to everyone especially those ladies that are coming up for IVF XXX


----------



## owl35

:hi: lovely ladies!

Thank you so much for sending positive vibes and :dust: It really means a lot to have such a fabulous support group. You guys are the best! :hugs::kiss:

I'll start Follistim and Menopur tonight. Follistim comes with a pen and goes in the stomach and Menopur has to be mixed first and can go either in the stomach or the thigh. I'm on the antagonist protocol so I'll have ganirelix shots added but the timing for that depends on how fast I stim. The trigger shot will have to go in the butt :dohh: DH has been watching videos on how to mix the medication and give all the shots. I'm too much of a whimp to do it myself and he can't wait to stick those needles in me :haha:
Anyway, I'll keep you posted.

Dash - happy birthday to AD! I've been thinking of going to Reiki but I'm not sure I can handle more appointments at the moment. Just having to go to Acupuncture during my lunch break seems to stress me out... :wacko:

Kismet - Thinking of you. :hugs:

Lot's of love to all! Have a great week!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## emily405

Nessa, glad the applesauce worked. Crushed up pills must be horrible!

Kismet, sorry about your mom & family situation. 

Twiggers, how did the lecture go?

Owl, good luck with the shots!

Pebble, I will stick around. I am hoping for a bunch of BFPs from all of you. You can all have babies older than mine. I am thinking of taking off February and March. That way, so long as I go full-term, my niece or nephew will be at least four months older than my LO and my mom won't be running back and forth with two daughters who have just had babies. I can be there for my sister now while she is still in the first trimester. Of course, I don't expect it will happen for me in April, so they might be more than four months apart too, but even if I get pregnant on the next try, there will at least be a little bit of a break but they will still be close in age.


----------



## emily405

Also, I did tell my donor about taking two months off, so I guess it's a done deal. He's supportive about it. I feel good about the decision.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Mornin' ladies, 

hope everyone is doing well. Just a quick one this AM. I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo tired, and I'm drinking my tea, so I'm hoping after a response here I'll be awake enough to do actual work! 

Kismet, sorry about your mom. :hugs: I know how hard that is. My parents just decided to move into a CCRC (do you have that model in Canada, too?), and I think it's for the best, although it seems a bit soon. It is nice to not have to worry about caretaking with them. Like you, I don't adore them. Well, my mom is fabulous, but my dad is a lifelong jerk. I have never had any intention of caretaking him. It's very impressive that you're willing to consider it, despite that history! :thumbup: I also see that youre still waiting on AF. Ill keep my FX for you!!!! :dust:

Emily, sorry that youre on a break. Two months does sound totally reasonable. Im not sure how many supps youre doing, but you could consider the opportunity to start Lils 3 month egg improvement challenge. You may or may not need it, but since you have the time, why not? Glad youre sticking around!

Ness, hope the applesauce is still doing its trick. I hate swallowing pills, too, although I confess Ive gotten much better at it in recent months. Are the clomid pills huge? Hope this is your month!!!

Owl, soooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!! Its great that DH is doing his research on injections. Im on another thread right now where the theme seems to be OHs who wont play along. For example, they flat out refuse to get a SA, so the women cant get any testing done, and they have no idea if its worth continuing to try. Anyway, my point is that Im glad yours sounds like such a sweetie. Keep us posted on how youre feeling! You have a whole cheerleading squad here!

The same goes for our other IVF ladies. Jenny, do you mean youll start the meds on the 19th, or thats the approximate time of trigger/ retrieval? Sorry if Im being dumb about all this. BF, whats your status? 

We need all of your dates on calendars!!!

And Maddy, have you made a decision yet? Big hugs to you! :hugs:

And big hugs to Mirium, if youre reading. Were thinking of you!!! Let us know your test results if youre up to it.

Chicken, thats great that we have your expertise around! I think you gave a shout out to social workers in your post. :yipee: Yay for social workers! But this one knows very little about caring for elders, so Im useless. 

Briar, wow for taking care of your parents! :shock: That must have been very rough. And dont worry if you cant keep up with us all.

Dash, sorry your back is still sore. :nope: Get lots of rest! Glad ADs party went well. The pics were adorable!!!

AFM, AF is due today, and I fully expect her any minute now, despite the fact that FF thinks Im got a 78% (or whatever the unit is) pregnancy signs score. If she doesnt show today Ill test in the morning, but I think thats really unlikely. I have to teach today, and Id much rather be lying in bed and watching bad movies. Anyone seen any to recommend??

OK, need to run off, although Im sure Im missing people. Big hugs to all, and foot rubs to all the UTD ladies. Take care of yourselves!!! :grr: :sleep:


----------



## dashka

Owl &#8211; yay &#8211; that is so great that your DH is helping with the injections&#8230; :thumbup:Mine couldn&#8217;t help as all my shots were in the morning and he gets up at 3am for work&#8230; so did them myself and got used to it &#8211;plus you can control when you are ready for it! The needles in the butt aren&#8217;t too bad (it depends on the medication though ) Also you&#8217;ll notice even when you switch sides (for wherever you are injecting) after many days it may get more sensitive (especially if they are increasing dosages)&#8230; but you can do it!!!! :thumbup: The mixing of medication into same syringe is tricky at first but you get the hang of it (I had to mix the Gonal F with Repronex)&#8230;
Hang in there!!! Have everything crossed for you!:hugs::kiss:

Pebble &#8211; OMG &#8211;your chart is looking great still for CD14 (compared to your other months) :thumbup:&#8211; I have a really good feeling about this girl&#8230;. :test: Hoping and praying for you&#8230;..:hugs::hugs:

Emily &#8211; I&#8217;m glad you are happy about your decision to take a few months break&#8230;.:thumbup: Use the time to make yourself healthier and improve your eggies too!:hugs:

Kismet &#8211; did AF arrive yet?? Hope you are okay&#8230;:hugs::hugs:

Hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; so tired today :sleep:&#8211; totally my fault &#8211;last 2 nights have gone to bed at midnight (or later) &#8211;on the computer &#8211;DUMB idea I know :dohh:before bed&#8230;. And then I wake up at 5am and can&#8217;t sleep. I have to stop doing this but you have to grab your &#8216;down time&#8217; where you can you know?... except I pay for it the next day. Think we need to DTD tonight CD11 so better get to bed early:winkwink: but who the heck is in the mood???


----------



## chickenchaser

Pebble, you SW do do a fantastic job and a hard one too. Thank you for your kind words XXX

Emily I'm sorry you feel you need to take some time off but glad you will be sticking around XXX

Dash, burning the candle at both ends you naughty girl :hugs:

Owl, I think I would find it easier for DH to do the injections too, will be thinking of you over the next couple of days :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> AFM, AF is due today, and I fully expect her any minute now, despite the fact that FF thinks Im got a 78% (or whatever the unit is) pregnancy signs score. If she doesnt show today Ill test in the morning, but I think thats really unlikely. I have to teach today, and Id much rather be lying in bed and watching bad movies. Anyone seen any to recommend??
> 
> OK, need to run off, although Im sure Im missing people. Big hugs to all, and foot rubs to all the UTD ladies. Take care of yourselves!!! :grr: :sleep:

I sooooooooooooooooooooo hope that she doesn't show! That's quite a high score, young lady, and I so hope that machine is correct!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Good luck with the testing, I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-just wanted to say 'Good luck' with the shots! You'll be an expert in no time. Take it each day at a time, and try and stay positive! Am rooting for you, lovely lady! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Go owl! You'll be fine, we are fx for you. 

Emily maybe in next few months egg improve as recommended!!!!

Dash so great to hear the you enjoyed dd party! Hope the snow has stopped

Good luck pebble. Baby dust++++

All other lovelies hugs and wishes


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Go owl! You'll be fine, we are fx for you.
> 
> Emily maybe in next few months egg improve as recommended!!!!
> 
> Dash so great to hear the you enjoyed dd party! Hope the snow has stopped
> 
> Good luck pebble. Baby dust++++
> 
> All other lovelies hugs and wishes

Dr H-read your post in Lils' journal, and I'm sorry that you've had to say 'No' to the naughty stuff (only if it is for a few days! :winkwink:), and glad that your secret is out!! Yay, go girl, and rest up!!! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, :kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Hey y'all. Who's having pancakes tonight? Am going old school with lemon and sugar.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, how were those pancakes???

No news here:

Spoiler
Well no sign of af, so I guess I'm testing in the am. I really don't feel pg at all, but who knows? Wonder if I'll sleep?


----------



## BabyBean14

Pebble:


Spoiler
Good luck! :dust: :hugs: Your chart looks great, so here's hoping!:


----------



## JennyEc

Hi everyone, how is everyone today?

Owl, I'm wondering how the injections are going? I will be starting mine next tuesday or wednesday depending on when my cycle starts. I'm taking gonal-f and another one which I think is called certricide. I have to inject into my belly. I'm a bit nervous about it. I'm actually feeling quite sorry for myself today. I'm single, so I'm going through this alone. Doing the injections myself has brought it home to me that I really am doing this on my own. 

Dashka, Thanks for the heads up about the clinic matching the price of medication. I will check it out with them but I doubt they will match the price. 

Pbl_ge, thanks for checking up on how I'm doing. Yeah, as I said, I start my injections next week Tue or Wed. 

I have to say ladies I'm feeling really quite crummy today. The background to me ttc as a single person, is that I was in a relationship up until December. My boyfriend and I had been talking about having a baby for almost a year, and he was always into the idea. However, when I finally said, Ok lets do this, lets try for a baby, he backed off and said he wasn't ready. It took me a couple of months to realise that I had to end the relationship and try on my own. It was very painful to break up, because we did (and still do) love each other. I've dealt with the loss of the relationship quite well until recently. Yesterday, I found out that he is been dating someone else. It's someone I know, she's pretty, blonde and only 30 years old. It has been a real blow. I feel really gutted and its knocked my confidence. I feel very alone with my pending IVF. 

To top it all, my mum died about a year ago, so I've got the anniversary of her death coming up. All in all, it feels like a lot to deal with. And I'm feeling very sad. My apologies for being so down beat, I think you can relate to the up and down of this journey?

:hugs::hugs: to all of you.


----------



## padbrat

Jenny I am so sorry you have these feelings... yes, I think we can all identify with what you are feeling. Sometimes it is just so overwhelming. On the other hand you are starting a whole new adventure with your decision to start IVF and I know many of the ladies who have experienced IVF have at some stage felt much as you do. I know when I decided to do DE I agonised over the decision for weeks and weeks.. so many 'what ifs', but you know what... sometimes I guess you got to just close your eyes, hope and take a leap... you never know what may happen. 

I also have to have injections in my stomach every day... at first they are daunting, but you get used to them. You just have to keep thinking of the possible end result. x

Owl sending you lots of hope and sticky vibes sweety!! Grow eggies grow!!!

Pbl.... stalky stalky to see if you have tested yet... no pressure hahahha

Also... anyone in the UK doing IVF check out Asda for the drugs and they have promised to do them at cost price. That is where I got my DE drugs from and they were brilliant and far cheaper than even the online stockists.

Hey Dash... am counting down to March with you... when does it all start? Loved the piccies of DD birthday bash!

Ness how were those pancakes... I have to admit to being a traditionalist like you!

Dwrgi... how are you doing? Have you made a decision about your next steps... or still mulling it all over? x

Hey DrH... step away from those killer heels and suits!!! Pack them all away for a while! LOL


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## chickenchaser

Jenny, just want to send you big hugs XXX I know it isn't the same but we are all here for you. XXX

I'm so sorry about your mum, that is a very big loss for anyone but for someone who is TTC, I cant imagine. Take Care of yourself XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

Jenny, so sorry you're dealing with all that--:hugs: It's a lot! There are a couple of other women on this thread who have decided to go it alone, and I hope they'll chime in, too. We can ALL relate to the hard days, so feel free to vent on this thread!

I'm actually having a hard day, too. :cry: Stark white BFN and temp drop this AM, but still no AF. There's a woman on another thread who just got terrible news--she didn't ovulate, but instead has a very large cyst or tumor that requires immediate surgery and perhaps removal of her better ovary. :shock::cry: I'm now keenly aware of faint pain in the same place I had a cyst--which I thought was gone, but that was never confirmed--in the fall. I guess I'm now hoping that AF shows soon!!! 

To top it off, last night I showed OH my chart and pointed out that my LP was never this long, nor had my temps ever stayed this high, excepting my BFP month. I told him there would be testing this AM, and that I was cautiously optimistic again. Somehow he managed to spend a couple of hours this AM demonstrating that he had completely forgotten about the conversation, wasn't giving a single thought to the status of my uterus, and making me wonder how much he's paying attention and/or giving a damn. And I just sang his praises yesterday! He's in the dog house, but is probably so oblivious that he doesn't even know it. :grr::grr::grr: I left the negative test on the counter in the bathroom, so he'd damn well better ask me about it when I get home or he's sleeping on the couch. 

:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sorry about the selfish post. Hope everyone else is having a better day. :dust:!!!


----------



## dashka

Jenny &#8211; I am so sorry you are feeling so down&#8230;. :hugs:It must be so hard when you still love your BF but you know that being with him would keep you away from your dream of being a mother&#8230;. If he doesn&#8217;t feel the same as you and being a mother is so important to you right now then you know you won&#8217;t regret it in future. You have to do it&#8230; I know the injections are really scary &#8211; but trust me after the first few days you will get used to it.. I have a DH but he didn&#8217;t help with any of the injections and only came to the clinic with me on ER and ET (because he gets up for work at 3:00am)&#8230; It can be very lonely for sure and having a guy around doesn&#8217;t always help as guys never really understand what you&#8217;re feeling anyway &#8211; WE DO!!!!:thumbup: So come on here and vent anytime or get advice. :hugs: I am also so sorry about the anniversary of your mom&#8217;s passing&#8230;..:cry: Sending you huge hugs and I hope that your dream is realized very soon!:hugs:

Pebble &#8211; oh hun I&#8217;m so sorry for the BFN&#8230;.:nope:::hugs:it was looking so good! I&#8217;m sure the twinging you&#8217;re feeling is fine&#8230;. Don&#8217;t worry about it ok? :hugs:Also I&#8217;m sorry DH is pissing you off not being involved /caring to ask you about the testing&#8230;. It sucks :grr:I know my DH does the same thing &#8211; when we&#8217;ve argued about it before he says it&#8217;s because he doesn&#8217;t want to upset me by bringing things up &#8211; but I&#8217;ve tried to tell him that he not inquiring about stuff makes it seem like he doesn&#8217;t care! They just don&#8217;t get it!!! So sorry hun &#8211; hope you can talk to him about it and tell him you need his comments/input/and just be there to give you hugs when you need them. Sometimes they just don&#8217;t know how to handle it or react when we cry so you have to tell them &#8220;all I need from you right now is to hold me&#8221;&#8230;.etc..:hugs:

Pad &#8211; wow you are still injecting yourself now? Is that with blood thinners? I hope you are feeling a bit better and the doctors are paying more attention to our Padster! :thumbup::hugs::kiss: Re: IVF &#8211; I start my IVF cycle probably in about 2 weeks (go in for baseline scan in about 2 weeks most likely)

Hello and hugs to everyone!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; feeling much better today &#8211; got my 7 hrs sleep last night &#8211; yay! :thumbup:And also did my usual 20 min yoga this morning with my favourite insense (which I forgot about)&#8230; :cloud9:And tonight I&#8217;m going to reiki ! :happydance:My boss is away this week so that&#8217;s why I have more time to be on here!! :blush:Things will be different next week&#8230;. Got a + OPK today so think I&#8217;m ovulating on CD12 again (or tomorrow) my chart is all screwy this month &#8211;planning on DTD tonight (fingers crossed) we were going to last night -but we were both so exhausted and tonight MIL won&#8217;t be in the house!:blush::winkwink: A little pre-Valentine's day fun perhaps??!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Dash... right 2 wks time... wow not long!!! Brilliant! Hmmm... pre Valentines fun... are you going with the champagne and bath or just rose between the teeth and come and get me tiger? LOL

Yup still on blood thinners... and now cos of the embolism I will be on them for longer than expected.. aww well, a girls gotta do what she gotta do right?

Pbl... wow... I did not expect that. How many dpo are you? Bloomin blokes can be a right PITA can't they. Come and vent at us.. we understand!

Twig I am a FF dufus... hated FF, though it was good once it got to know me.


----------



## chickenchaser

Pebble, so sorry about AF and :hissy::hissy: with your DH. They do drive you up the wall sometimes.

Dash glad you are getting more sleeo XXX:hugs:


----------



## dashka

padbrat said:


> Hey Dash... right 2 wks time... wow not long!!! Brilliant! Hmmm... pre Valentines fun... are you going with the champagne and bath or just rose between the teeth and come and get me tiger? LOL
> 
> Yup still on blood thinners... and now cos of the embolism I will be on them for longer than expected.. aww well, a girls gotta do what she gotta do right?

Oh Pad - sorry to hear that - but as long as it's keeping the little Pickle happy and well -injecting-we-will-go right!? :thumbup::hugs:

You're funny re: Valentines' ....no nothing like that happens in our house....:blush: even before AD we never did stuff like that....:shrug: Need to spice it up I know but DH is always so damn tired and now we have to keep things quiet too for AD (she's in room next to us!) We'll see -I bet when I give up the old TTC thing (which will happen if this next IVF doesn't work) - I bet he'll be wanting to DTD more often - and then I'll be :saywhat::saywhat::grr: :haha:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## padbrat

Well then the bath and champagne then... at least AD won't be next door hehehee!!!

I had a bath today.. wasn't romantic especially when I got stuck and couldn't get out... Hubby had to haul me out laughing his head off calling me a manatee!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad I love manatees they are my Favourite animal XXX LOL You can come and 'swim' in my bath at anytime.


----------



## padbrat

Awww Thanks Chicken! So long as it is big enough for me not to get stuck in it! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies, sorry I am really short of time being away at the moment but I am reading :thumbup:

Just wanted to chime in and send Jenny some :hug: - yes it is hard doing this on your own. But you have taken the biggest step by deciding to do this. I have single friends who talk about it but I'm not sure if they actually will. At the end of this you will hopefully have all that you want in a :baby: and also hopefully lots of friends that will help you out. I'm so sorry about your Mum but am sure she is watching over you hoping this goes well for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hey ladies. Big hugs to you all. Am a bit short of time due to parents eve but didn't want to read and run.

Pebble sorry about bfn.xxx

I forced down 3 pancakes. Think the hormones kicked in today. A little tired and emotional. Around about 20 buscuits helped. Last appointment @7pm tom then cruising thro to half term. Roll on 3.30 on fri!!

Much love.vx


----------



## dashka

twiggers said:


> I was just so convinced I Oed on CD14 with the posOPK and cramping. But maybe not...maybe CD16. Who knows. I just want the witch to show so that I know my cycle is doing OK.

I think you ov'd on CD 16 too - as you had several +OPKs after CD14.. in which case you wouldn't be late :thumbup:


----------



## dashka

Pad - bathroom is in our room and the other bath is on the other side of her room!:haha: Anyway you are not a manatee!!! but they are cute and I know you love them too:thumbup: I thought you couldn't have baths when Preggers?? or is that only when much closer to due date?

Ness - roll on half term!!:happydance: Does that mean you are off next week?

BF - finally found your new journal -just posted in there :flower::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Lurking! But have just a few comments as usual Im going ot have to throw out there!

Ness  I think you meant grapefruit juice pre-Ov? If so, start about 1 weeks prior & drink an 8oz glass every day (can also be pink). EPO daily for that same week & mucinex (guaifenesin) 5-7 days pre-Ov. Thats right  you are taking clomid, so yes, these are the things to do to increase CM & make it more alkaline. :thumbup:

Pebble  Just stalked your chart & I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I think lots of :wine: & chocolate are in order for you tonight, darlin. Or ice cream & a favorite movie. None of them make up for BFN's or AF but if it makes you feel a little better then do it. I know you felt you were out anyway, so hopefully you can kick this TTC F-er to the curb next month!!! :hugs2:

Maddy  Im going to throw a nice wrench into the mix for you! I am more inclined ot say the not-for-profit. Yes, its 4hrs drive, but all you have to go up there for is ER, fertilization & put back right? So, can you just stay there for a few days & that will be your 1 & only trip? DH just needs to practice driving until then & you can always take over when you get to the city if necessary. Also why I am inclined to say this is because I would think theyd be more focused on results for non-monetary reasons AND from what I have heard, the 1st cycle is often a bust as they are figuring out what meds to give you, what you respond to best, tinkering & toying with your meds, levels, protocol, etc  Id rather see you do that for $1k than for $5k. The fact of the matter if that you have ot be prepared for 3-4 cycles given the odds (hoping it only 1 of course!). And if it just totally sucks going there, then you have learned what protocol is good or bad for $1k & you can take that info. to your local one. What were success rates for this clinic vs local? (otherwise, I really liked DrHs approach to test your reaction!) :hugs:


IVF Ladies: Maddy, Owl, Jenny, BF, Dash, we need a timeline around here! :happydance: I know Dash is starting her meds in 2 wks, BF is still up in the air & so if Owl & Jenny are a week apart, and Owl started Monday, then Jenny starts next week, then we have Dashka the next!? :wacko: LOL, lots of exciting times around here  cant wait!!! :yipee:


Kismet  Im sorry to hear about your mom. Sounds like Chicken & Briar know exactly what to do & thats awesome that you have knowledgeable people to talk to. :flower::hugs: And :hugs: for the :witch: :(

Dashka  just posted in your journal. :hugs: Sorry you have 11-year anniversary of TTC this month hun. :hugs: 2013 just HAS to be your lucky year then, as 11 is both lucky & spiritual!!! And get your reiki on as much as possible  it will help you to keep calm & balanced for the festivities coming in TWO WEEKS! :happydance: :winkwink:

LadyH 

Spoiler
Happy 3rd Tri - :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: You made it hun! And thakn you for being there for us too. :hugs: Well ALL get there  we will!

Mirium  how you doing hun? Any results yet? Sending you the hugest :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pad  yes, I was most upset at an unstalkable chart that month! :haha: So sorry to hear your latest news & just hoping going brown gets you to where your levels should be!


Jenny  Im sorry. :hugs:

Ugh-oh, cut short & didn't even get to finish reading the thread. I have a Dr. appt I have to get to so :hug: all around!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry, y'all, this should have been in spoilers. Still no news tho.

Spoiler
Just a quick comment for whomever asked: I'm 2 days late (I looked back and my LP is very consistent), and still no AF. My chart seems extremely clear for O time. I have not started any meds that should affect my cycle. If the AM comes with no AF, I'll use a FRER. If negative I will commence freak out that something is probably wrong.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## emily405

Twiggers, I'm glad your cycle is good even if AF did show up. 

Pebble, I never stalk charts but when LilSluz mentioned yours I checked. Sorry about the temp drop. :(

Good luck to all of the IVF ladies!

Obviously I have nothing to report on the ttc front. Did anyone see the "newborn" photos of the adopted 13-year-old boy done by his photographer mother? Apparently the set is sparking interest in adoption of older kids. I have to say that it makes me want to adopt an older kid. Well, that happens for me all the time anyway. I see so many kids who are not being treated well and I want to take them home with me permanently. Should this not work out I know I'll eventually go that route, but at my age I figure I will give this a try for a year or two first. And then someday that's probably how I'll get another! :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## padbrat

Dammit Dash... you gonna have to pull out the big guns and put a rug down in front of the roaring fire chick... that is how I imagine all Canadian houses to have roaring fires lol.... and lock the lounge door!

WOW... this sex ban clearly has me repressed! Hehhee

I checked with my MW and for high risk they don't recommend it for 1st tri, but is OK now so long as it isn't a hot bath.

Pbl have you POAS this morning?

Ness.... yup roll on half term! Am sure Dwrgi feels the same lol

Lils... how on earth do you remember all that stuff???? Clearly baby brain has not got to you!

Emily I didn't see the photos... do you have a link?

Kis you are right.. onwards and upwards is the only way to go sweetie! Bloomin DHs eh... supportive as ever lol


----------



## twiggers

Kismet - sorry no BFP, but yay for having a cycle buddy!


----------



## pbl_ge

No need to test this AM. AF came with a vengeance! I have no idea why she was so late. :hugs: to those dealing with my craziness past few days. Selfish posts will end now. 

PS. Pad, I love the name!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Pebble: I'm sorry AF got you. It was all looking so hopeful! :( :hugs:

Happy Valentines Day to all! :hugs: <3


----------



## owl35

Jenny - I'm so sorry that you're feeling down. :hugs: Don't worry about the shots. Just like dash said, it's scary at first but then it turns into whatever - just another shot. And they don't really hurt either - it only feels uncomfortable for a couple of seconds. You are strong! You'll be a pro in no time! :thumbup: And we are always here for you! :hugs: 

pebble - I'm so sorry the ugly :witch: showed up! I was so hopeful for you! Hang in there honey :hugs:

afm - had US and BW yesterday. They counted 15 antral follicles and 3 of them were measurable at about 7mm. They kept me on the same dose of stims and I'll go back for check-up tomorrow. 

:hug: to everybody!


----------



## emily405

Kismet, sorry about AF. Pebble too, but I'm sure you were expecting it with the temp drop.

Owl, I don't know too much about follicles on a scan, but I assume that's good news?

Padbrat, here's the link: 
https://www.today.com/moms/adoptive-moms-newborn-photo-shoot-13-year-old-son-goes-1C8347362


----------



## Lady H

&#9734;

&#440;&#1244;&#439; 
`.¸¸&#4326;´¯) ¸.&#4326;´¯)
(¸&#4326;´ (¸.&#4326;´´¯`&#4326;.¸¸
Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy Valentines everyone XXX


----------



## dashka

have run out of time... will catch up tomorrow but just wanted to say :

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ALL!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> No need to test this AM. AF came with a vengeance! I have no idea why she was so late. :hugs: to those dealing with my craziness past few days. Selfish posts will end now.
> 
> PS. Pad, I love the name!!! :happydance:

She is an evil hag, Pebble, and should be sent packing!! Lots of chocs and vino for you, and then, roll those sleeves up for O Day!! Good luck lovely!:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Jenny - I'm so sorry that you're feeling down. :hugs: Don't worry about the shots. Just like dash said, it's scary at first but then it turns into whatever - just another shot. And they don't really hurt either - it only feels uncomfortable for a couple of seconds. You are strong! You'll be a pro in no time! :thumbup: And we are always here for you! :hugs:
> 
> pebble - I'm so sorry the ugly :witch: showed up! I was so hopeful for you! Hang in there honey :hugs:
> 
> afm - had US and BW yesterday. They counted 15 antral follicles and 3 of them were measurable at about 7mm. They kept me on the same dose of stims and I'll go back for check-up tomorrow.
> 
> :hug: to everybody!

That's a good number hun, and I'm sure that more will emerge too!!! Hope check up goes well for you! Keep us posted, and good luck! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H said:


> &#9734;
> 
> &#440;&#1244;&#439;
> `.¸¸&#4326;´¯) ¸.&#4326;´¯)
> (¸&#4326;´ (¸.&#4326;´´¯`&#4326;.¸¸
> Happy Valentine's day!

And to you too, lovely! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

owl35 said:


> afm - had US and BW yesterday. They counted 15 antral follicles and 3 of them were measurable at about 7mm. They kept me on the same dose of stims and I'll go back for check-up tomorrow.
> 
> :hug: to everybody!

Sending lots of love to those follies, Owl!!!!!!!! 

:kiss::serenade::kiss::serenade:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

:kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!* :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3 :kiss: <3


----------



## chickenchaser

owl I don't know much about IVF but from what the others have said that looks good. Good luck for today and sending you loads of love and hugs XXX


----------



## padbrat

Better late than never... but Happy Valentines Day all!

Pbl so sorry the cowbag turned up... BOOOOOO!!!!

Emily thank you for the link... that is pretty amazing and she is a damn good photographer too!

Owl... grow follies grow! 

Hey chicken.... apparently there is an asteroid coming past us tonight at about 8pm... I wonder of that could be your huge star to wish upon!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Pad I will keep an eye out for it. i could do with a luck star. Positive OPK on Wednesday and DH was up for BD on Wednesday night and Thursday. The question is am I pushing my luck to try for tonight too:haha:


----------



## JennyEc

Hello again...

Sorry I haven't logged on and responded sooner. My laptop got a virus and it's taken me a few days to sort out. 


It's so lovely to get all your support. Thank you all Padbrat, Chicken, pebble, dash, butterfly, kismet and Owl :hugs::hugs: Hope I didn't forget to name check anyone :blush: Gosh it really does mean a lot to have a bit of support.

Chicken you're right, even though this support is virtual, it feels great to know that there are other women out there going through the same thing. 

Padbrat, its good to hear that the injections get easier, and you're absolutely right, I just need to take a leap here. I know that if I get lucky and do get preg,I really won't regret doing it on my own.

Pebble, thank you for encouraging me to vent. I don't like to be a moaning minee, but it's nice to know that I can have a wail on here and no one will judge me!! :cry:

Dashka, I have friends who have said that same thing, namely that having a man in your life is great in many ways, but they often don't really get how we feel. I think men and women are kind of wired differently, my ex was a nice guy, but frankly if I got emotional, it was a bit like we were speaking a different language. He always went into fix it mode, and I only ever wanted him to listen. It's such a familiar story!

Butterfly, I also have lots of friends who talk about getting preg on their own, but of the people I know, I'm the only one so far who has taken the plunge. 

Owl - I'm so excited for you that your follies are doing so well. I'm sending you so many good vibes, I really hope that one of them is a clinger!! :hugs:

There is so much to read on here, I just wanted to respond and say thanks, will go back now and try and catch up with what is going on in your lives and then check in again when I'm up to speed with you all! :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi you all, 

Oh gosh I have sooo appreciated all your thoughts on the IVF options, thank you thank you :hug: I have read them all several times, but I have worked 6 days in a row this week so it's been hard to get online for a long period to answer. Anyway in true head-in-the-sand style we have now decided to wait until we've had our consults at both places before we think about it again :haha: In the meantime we're doing our 3rd and final IUI so I have been jabbing every morning...



LilSluz said:


> IVF Ladies: Maddy, Owl, Jenny, BF, Dash, we need a timeline around here! :happydance: I know Dash is starting her meds in 2 wks, BF is still up in the air & so if Owl & Jenny are a week apart, and Owl started Monday, then Jenny starts next week, then we have Dashka the next!? :wacko: LOL, lots of exciting times around here  cant wait!!! :yipee:

It IS reassuring to know that there are others going through this :hugs: I just wish the whole process wasn't quite so crap, intrusive and fecking unfair.


----------



## drhouse

Owl and maddie grow follies grow!!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## padbrat

I say go for it chicken .... You never know..... Your asteroid wish could come true! 

Maddy very wise i think. Yay for your iui with a bit of luck you won't need ivf!

Jenny you are welcome!


----------



## nessaw

Hello lovely ladies. Happy belated valentines day.

Sending out lots of baby dust to u all especially those of u mid procedure. 

Have I got this right for pre ov-eat pineapple core and drink grapefruit juice? Thanks girls. Getting confused with my fruit. Have been mixing my melons man!!

Tfif. Love vx


----------



## Lady H

Ness you got you fruits correct! Also a handful of Brazil nuts is good as selenium aids implantation.


----------



## dashka

Chicken  hope you catch that eggy!! Good luck!:thumbup:

Pebble and Kismet and Twiggers  so sorry that damn :witch::nope::cry: showed up!!:hugs::hugs:

Jenny  I loved your post.:hugs: Yes guys just dont get it that we need them to just listen and be there and give us hugs when we need them. They either want to fix it or ignore the elephant in the room.:dohh:

Ness  the pineapple is for AFTER ovulation (to help with implantation/reducing inflammation) and the GF juice is from AF to ovulation. Good luck!

Emily  adoption is a wonderful thing :thumbup:I have a 4 yr old AD Today marks 3 yrs that we arrived home to Canada with her (a few days after her first b-day)  Loved the link with the 13 yr old boy  that is a great idea!:hugs::hugs:

Pad  LOL  we have a fireplace but havent used it yet at this house  need to get it checked out first (plus not safe with AD around) But at our old place we had one and it was Awesome! Good to know re: the bath thing. Didnt know that. Yes you sound like you need some action hun xoxxo:haha::haha::hugs:

Hugs and luvs to all!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - I have a 3-day weekend (Family Day on Monday) ...yay! We DTD on Wed night and it was magical after reiki:thumbup: -(more in my journal) I am in soooo much pain today though -seems like I have carpal tunnel or something going on in my arms (hurts from shoulder to my hands -shooting pain up and down and has gotten worse over the last few days)..I took ES Advil and still no relief...:nope:.(I'm not really supposed to take Advil/ibuprofen as I heard it thins the lining of the uterus -not a great thing before IVF coming up) -but the pain just brought me to tears....I've started taking my Traumeel again and see if that helps... I think it was a mix of snow removal, yoga postures (I have weak wrists) and trying to unscrew the damn shower head which wouldn't budge the other day and I strained muscles all in my shoulders and arms .... That's what I think anway :dohh:
Don't know what's going on with my chart this month - still had some EWCM today so not sure if I've ovulated yet?? (and +OPK was 2 days ago) :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks dash. Will save my pineapple for next wk.x


----------



## dragonfly2013

Hello everyone,

I have been stalking BnB for a long time and posted with some questions earlier this year. It was recommended to come and join in this board....so here I am.

A little history: Me 35 turning 36 in May, DH 33. I have hypothyroidism which is being treated as well as high blood pressure also being treated. We have been TTC since June 2012 during our honeymoon. I have irregular periods. I recently had a pelvic ultrasound that showed a tiny endocervical polyp. My gynecologist has recommended me to a fertility specialist and our first appointment is in April, but we are on the cancellation waiting list. 

I have been charting my cycles since July 2012. My last cycle was 44 days and I don't think I ovulated, so my DH suggested I try ovulation predictor kits. I have bought a store brand one and will try it out.

And now I vent: This past Wednesday my best friend told me she was pregnant. It was her second month trying and well it worked. I cannot explain the hurt I have been feeling inside. I am happy for her. Everyone deserves a child. She and her husband have been married for 3 years. For the longest time she never wanted kids, but her husband did and they decided to try. I knew that she was going to start trying. In my head I feel like it's ok, but inside I keep asking why her? Why not me? When will it be my time? Why do others have it easy? I spent the last 3 days in tears. My DH has been great and I love him for all the support. Another thing that upsets me is that when she found out she was terrified to tell me. We tell each other everything, I feel horrible that she felt that she couldn't share this news with me. Now she is 7 weeks along. I have not told her how I have been feeling because I know it will pass and I don't want her to be upset. I want to be there for her as she doesn't have a lot of friends or support here. Her family and friends live else where. I am actually surprised at how upset I have become over this news. I never thought something like this would affect me this way.


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Dragonfly. Thats so hard with the situation of your friend. You sound like a very good friend to her though, big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Dragonfly, I think many of us understand at least a little of what you are going through. With news of preg friends I feel like a little piece of my heart dies each time, even if I know the baby has been hard-won. Have you spoken with your doctor about TTC? This thread is a good place to vent and seek advice.


----------



## dragonfly2013

Thank you LadyH and Maddy for your replies.

It really sucks to hurt like this when all I want to do is feel happy for her. I know that given some time I will be ok.

Maddy-I have been to the doctor about TTC and have done blood tests, u/s, more blood tests...lol I also have a Sonohysterogram booked for Feb 26. I'm actually looking forward to it so I can see better what's going on inside. We also do have an appt book with a fertility specialist in April, but are on the cancellation waiting list.

Thanks again ladies :)


----------



## nessaw

Dragonfly I have been in exactly the same situation. My best friend told me she might try the xmas before last. She got pregnant first time in the oct! Her baby is niw 8 months old and all I've got to show for my ttc is a whole lot of heartache. But I have managed to cope with it however I can't say that there hasn't been many occasions when I've stomped my foot and cried about the unfairness of it all-I still do!. It was particularly hard when I had my mmc. I just try and be pleased that she hasn't had to go thro it. My other best friend has told me she's thinking about trying soon. I've told her I'll kill her if she gets knocked up first!! But again don't want her to go thro it. 

Welcone to the bestest thread. Hope u get a cancellation date for ur fs appt and don't have to wait too long. Good luck.x


----------



## nessaw

In addition to the above I got to spend parents eve discussing one mums new pregnancy, one mum who is pg with a cyst and a fellow teacher becoming a grandma. I also had to stay silent whilst a mother fed her tiny few wk old baby a bottle of apple juice! The smile has been plastered on all sodding week. Then tonight on tv it turns out the weather is sponsored by seven seas trying for a baby vitamins!!!!grrrrrrrrrrrrr!

This may be the hormones from the clomid kicking in ladies!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Ness, clomid is a (b)itch! Take it easy and drink loads of water so that the effects are diluted as much as possible. 

I sooooooo know how you feel about PGs everywhere, and babies too. There is a plague out there, and I see every single one of them, I'm sure. The thing that gets to me is that, for example, OH and I were sitting in IKEA today and this couple came and sat opposite us with their little toddler. They looked over at us and smiled, and obviously wanted to include us in their family group-they probably get asked a lot about their little girl, I suppose she is like an ice breaker. But, I did not want to be part of their, 'Is she walking/teething/burping?' ice breaker, as all I felt was 'You lucky, lucky people! I am sooooo jealous of what you have', but you can't say that, as people think you've lost the plot and have become a bitter old shrew (me!!). But, people expect you to be happy for others and their little tots, yet they don't understand how many of us are struggling to conceive, and finding it nigh on impossible. 

So, instead, you smile weakly back and all the while trying to fight back the tears. It is truly sh&te. 

Big hugs to you, Ness, and hope you get your miracle very, very soon! :hugs::hugs:

Btw, does anybody know whatever happened to Manuiti? Does she still post?

Big :hugs: to everybody, Axxx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Dwrgi said:


> I sooooooo know how you feel about PGs everywhere, and babies too. There is a plague out there, and I see every single one of them, I'm sure. The thing that gets to me is that, for example, OH and I were sitting in IKEA today and this couple came and sat opposite us with their little toddler. They looked over at us and smiled, and obviously wanted to include us in their family group-they probably get asked a lot about their little girl, I suppose she is like an ice breaker. But, I did not want to be part of their, 'Is she walking/teething/burping?' ice breaker, as all I felt was 'You lucky, lucky people! I am sooooo jealous of what you have', but you can't say that, as people think you've lost the plot and have become a bitter old shrew (me!!). But, people expect you to be happy for others and their little tots, yet they don't understand how many of us are struggling to conceive, and finding it night on impossible.

^^^ This! This exactly!! :hugs: :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Missy, by the way?

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone!

C xx


----------



## emily405

Welcome, Dragonfly!

I understand the heartache of your best friend getting pregnant. My sister and I were going to try for our first at the same time. I was 34 and I really wanted to do it before 35. Then I lost my job and moved out of state and changed insurance - unfortunately from one that would have covered infertility treatments should I have needed them to one that covers nothing, but what can you do? - and really had to put it off a few years until everything was settled again. It took her a year and a half to conceive. I was both thrilled to get a nephew and heartbroken not to have my own. I am going through the same thing now because it's two years later, I still don't have one, and she's pregnant for the second time. Also, I've decided to stop trying for a few months (doing donor insemination so there's no "not preventing"), because in the interim I've split up with my partner, and I've decided that while I am ok with being a single mom, having my own newborn while she has one will be too difficult because I'm going to need family support, so I don't want our babies to be closer than four months in age. I don't resent her because I feel like it's a decision to maximize support for me and grandmother time for my future baby, but it's hard. 

Nessaw, sorry you are having such a crap week. I hope the next one is better. Apple juice for an infant? Really? At least there are no teeth to rot.

Dwrgi, lol @ the "I don't want to talk about your baby" feeling. I take the subway and smile at the kids but don't really want to interact with them and sometimes think, do I not like kids? Maybe I shouldn't be having one. And then I remember that I do really like my nephew and my small cousins and that while my sister was having infertility issues she didn't even see her friends who had babies and it really strained their friendships. I am not quite to that extreme. I interact with my friends' children. It is really just the strangers, and I will give them smiles but don't really want to talk about them if they are under about eight years old, especially if the parents look like they are under 25 and probably didn't plan it. 

Hope everyone is well. I see there's not too much news to comment on.


----------



## owl35

Dwrgi said:


> Oh Ness, clomid is a (b)itch! Take it easy and drink loads of water so that the effects are diluted as much as possible.
> 
> I sooooooo know how you feel about PGs everywhere, and babies too. There is a plague out there, and I see every single one of them, I'm sure. The thing that gets to me is that, for example, OH and I were sitting in IKEA today and this couple came and sat opposite us with their little toddler. They looked over at us and smiled, and obviously wanted to include us in their family group-they probably get asked a lot about their little girl, I suppose she is like an ice breaker. But, I did not want to be part of their, 'Is she walking/teething/burping?' ice breaker, as all I felt was 'You lucky, lucky people! I am sooooo jealous of what you have', but you can't say that, as people think you've lost the plot and have become a bitter old shrew (me!!). But, people expect you to be happy for others and their little tots, yet they don't understand how many of us are struggling to conceive, and finding it night on impossible.

Amen dwrgi! Well said! :thumbup::hugs:
ness - good luck on your comid cycle. That evil pill turned me into a raging bitch :wacko::haha:
afm - I will post my ivf updates in a spoiler because I'm pretty sure not everybody is interested in my follicle count and hormone levels :winkwink:

Spoiler
had RE appointment this morning. It's day 7 of stims. I have 18 follies and 12 are measurable between 9 and 14mm. E2 level is at 1000. I started ganirelix yesterday and they lowered follistim to 225. So 3 shots every evening but end is in sight. I have to go back tomorrow. ER might be next Friday or Saturday.
I hope everybody had a great weekend! Lots of love and :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

emily405 said:


> Welcome, Dragonfly!
> 
> I understand the heartache of your best friend getting pregnant. My sister and I were going to try for our first at the same time. I was 34 and I really wanted to do it before 35. Then I lost my job and moved out of state and changed insurance - unfortunately from one that would have covered infertility treatments should I have needed them to one that covers nothing, but what can you do? - and really had to put it off a few years until everything was settled again. It took her a year and a half to conceive. I was both thrilled to get a nephew and heartbroken not to have my own. I am going through the same thing now because it's two years later, I still don't have one, and she's pregnant for the second time. Also, I've decided to stop trying for a few months (doing donor insemination so there's no "not preventing"), because in the interim I've split up with my partner, and I've decided that while I am ok with being a single mom, having my own newborn while she has one will be too difficult because I'm going to need family support, so I don't want our babies to be closer than four months in age. I don't resent her because I feel like it's a decision to maximize support for me and grandmother time for my future baby, but it's hard.
> 
> Nessaw, sorry you are having such a crap week. I hope the next one is better. Apple juice for an infant? Really? At least there are no teeth to rot.
> 
> Dwrgi, lol @ the "I don't want to talk about your baby" feeling. I take the subway and smile at the kids but don't really want to interact with them and sometimes think, do I not like kids? Maybe I shouldn't be having one. And then I remember that I do really like my nephew and my small cousins and that while my sister was having infertility issues she didn't even see her friends who had babies and it really strained their friendships. I am not quite to that extreme. I interact with my friends' children. It is really just the strangers, and I will give them smiles but don't really want to talk about them if they are under about eight years old, especially if the parents look like they are under 25 and probably didn't plan it.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I see there's not too much news to comment on.

You're really brave and strong to do this on your own, Emily, and I wish you luck! Can I stick my oar in though, and don't be offended? In my experience, TTC seldom goes to plan and you may plan to ensure that there will only be a few months between yours and you sister's baby, but it may not work out that way. As fertility declines by a half after the 35 year mark, I would just go for it, with all guns blazing, because you just don't know how easy, or hard, it might turn out to be, and you don't want to regret not trying. That's all I have to say, but wish you luck! :shrug:

I ADORE kids and interact with them really well, and they respond to me. Which makes this entire (sh&te) business even harder! Grrrrr!:nope::nope:

Tiger-Missy is okay and giving it all a bit of a break. I haven't emailed her in a couple of months, but this is where she was at back in the Autumn. Will email her soon to see how she is. You're good to ask. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Owl that sounds like great news on the egg front (?). Good luck.

I thought I was ok on the clomid but am cd 10 today and can't shake the tirdness. Also had sinusey headache for last couple of days but I often get these so don't know if its the pills.

We looked at some more houses yest and found one we really like. Boyf is selling his house in n wales and without jinxing us its going thro now. Off to the bank to chat mortgages tom. Every one of the estate agents asked if we had kids yest which I think set me up on my little rant yest. Apologies for being a debbie downer. 

Was thinking the other day and saying to biyf mid melt down over af coming that I am so fed up of the cycle if waiting. Waiting for af to finish waiting to start poas with opk waiting for ov then for 2ww then for af to start etc etc. Have decided to try and start making decisions about things like the house rather than waiting to c if am pg. Hoping the house thing will take my mind off the baby thing!!

Sorry its me me me. Its coming up to my birthday and was expecting to be 6 months pg and not back to the beginning. :-(

Emily I agree with dwrgi. You don't know how long it will take and if it does work quickly, which I really hope it does, you'll find a way to make it work.

Hope everyones doing ok.vx


----------



## dashka

Dragonfly - welcome! I'm sorry you are feeling so down... we have all been in that situation... My 2 bestfriends had all their kids in their 20's-and early 30s and just met up with them last night and was in awe of how BIG and grownup their kids are.... it really made me sad as I knew that they hadn't kept in touch with me (other than calling on b-days) because they were not only busy with kids but also I think that people with kids like being with other parents with kids and cause they knew we were trying for soooo many years (it's been 11 now) it's hard for people to 'complain' about their kids in front of you or you know -they don't want to make you feel bad etc....so it's better not to get together .... :shrug: That really hurt for the longest time. Even though we have AD now it's still not the same when people talk about birth stories or the first year of their life etc... The news of your friend is really bitter-sweet.... I would be totally honest with your friend from the beginning and tell her how bitter sweet it is and that your sadness has nothing to do with jealousy but that you sooo wonder when it will happen for you and it's a scary thing to wonder if it ever will... But on another note - you are still young and you haven't been at this for that long.... so I have big hopes for you!:thumbup::hugs: (P.S - I noticed you live in Toronto - so do I !:thumbup: Can I ask you what FS you are going to?) You can PM if you prefer.

Owl - Yay for follies growing!!!! You are doing so well !!!:happydance: soooo exciting that ER may be next Friday.... Can't wait!!!!:thumbup::happydance: Good luck!!!

Ness - sorry the Clomid is making you nasty....:nope: I kind of feel like that on the DHEA - the first month was ok - but now it's been like 2 months and when I get angry - I get really angry!!! don't like it at all! (not to mention the other symptoms -sometimes get 'bac-ne' as Dwrgi calls it - and sometimes get nausea if I don't eat enough with it...and got to keep facial hair under control -I'm of European descent so this was already a problem!) and hair is greasier than before....I can't wait to get off this stuff.:wacko: Good luck hun!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Emily - I agree with Dwrgi - don't put things off... I can't tell you how many times I did that in the first few years of TTC -planning the right time for birth/due date etc.... I hope that things happen as fast as you plan -but just don't want you to regret waiting later....:hugs:

Re: Dr.S (Dr.Squid) -

Spoiler
some of you ladies will remember her from last year -she is single and got preggers on first IVF and is expecting twins... Was wondering about her the other day so I did a BnB search and found her - She is 37+4 weeks now and is expecting both a boy and girl.

Hope everyone is doing well.... hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dashka

Ness - we cross posted! yes I agree you should definitely move forward with the business of houses etc.. to get your mind off... don't put your life on hold as I did for so many years... You've proven you can get preggers and it WILL happen for you!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello, My Pretties!


Actually got quite busy for a few days, so Ive fallen behind. Here goes an attempt to catch up!


DrH, hows the celibacy going? :haha: Seriously, hope it doesnt last long. When do you get more news? :hugs:


Dash, what is that chart of yours doing?? :shock::shock: I cant tell if you oed or not. Lots of :dust::dust: Would sure be nice to get the cheap BFP the month before IVF. :thumbup: Hopefully all this hard work youve been putting into your eggies will pay off! :dust::dust::dust: Have a great Family Day!!! :happydance: Just say arm painouch! Can you take Acetomeniphen? Hope it feels better soon!


Pad, btw, we eat like treehugging rabbits in my house. Lots of kale, quinoa, and only brown rice and brown flour. Ive gotten good at making it tasty. Let me know if you want any tips. Sorry youre having to deal with this, though. :hugs::hugs: Youre a warrior!!! :grr:


Ness, sorry that clomid is being wretched. I suspect Im right behind you. FX it pays off! :dust::dust: In the meantime, I hope we both continue to love grapefruit and pineapple. :munch: Good luck househunting!

Apple juice. :saywhat: FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is NO JUSTICE in this world!!!


Lils, youve been uncharacteristically quiet the past few days, which I hope means youre taking things easy and getting lots of rest! :sleep: Congrats again on those test results!


Dwrgi, just read your post about the families. :cry::hugs: I so hope you get to be a mommy soon!!!! :dust::dust:


Emily, hows your break going? Are you thinking healthy egg thoughts? I loved those photos, btw. :cry:


Kismet, whats going on with the testing front? Have you gotten any more news?


Owl, hope youre getting to be a needle pro!!! Follies sound great, I think, but I really dont know all that stuff. Good luck with the ER!! :dust::dust::dust:


Chicken, hope you caught that eggy! Whens testing day? :dust:


Maddy, I think your plan makes sense. Perhaps your gut will tell you which place is right for you. It seems there are pros and cons to each. :shrug: Lots of :dust::dust::dust:


Hi, Dragon, and welcome! Weve definitely all been in the place of having to be happy for someone who got pregnant easily. Its no fun. I feel conflicted. On one hand, I would never wish fertility trouble on any woman. On the other, I wish all women would have better knowledge of how tough it can be so they wouldnt gleefully shove their freaking newborns in the midst of my miscarriage (yes, that happenedkinda). I think it would help if those of us who have trouble would or could take about it more openly. Its such a suffered-in-silence phenomenon. But, Im not about to start telling acquaintances about this path, as I dont want them up in bizness. Anyway, hope you get your BFP soon so that this becomes a non-issue. 44 day cycles sound rough! Have you tried any supplements? There are a couple that might help (Vitex, in particular). 

I avoid kids and cute kid pictures these days. Pretty much anyone on FB with a kid in their life is on my hide posts list. Sigh. 


Nothing new here. OH did not end up in troublehes a good egg, even if he doesnt fully get this TTC stuff. :aww: Just waiting to O so I can do the TWW again. As Ness said, Im really sick of all the waiting. But this cycle is the last before I march myself to the FS, so well give it everything weve got! 


Im sure Ive forgotten and missed people. :blush: Hope youre all doing well!! Big hugs and dust to everyone!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dragonfly2013

Thank you to all of you who took the time to respond. I appreciate all your kind words and support. Today I feel a bit better and am able to think about the situation without feeling sad. It is a bitter sweet thing as my best friend has been stressing out over every feeling and I'm her only go to girl. I just have to be strong. I am thankful I have this place to come and vent if need be and you all are understanding :)

Kismet & Dash--I will be going to Hannam clinic. It was recommended to me by another friend who underwent fertility treatment there and had nothing but great reviews. We will see in April. I'm so nervous. 

Again, thanks for all of your support :)


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Monday :flower:

Dash...hope your arm and shoulder pain goes away :hugs: Nothing worse than an ache that keeps distracting you. Are you and DH planning any special celebration for the two of you before you start your next IVF round?

Ness...gosh I hear such bad things about Clomid's side effects. I highly recommend throwing yourself into house-stuff, we got our natural BFP the month we bought a house and were moving.

DrH...hope that you get to resume :sex: soon hon! How are you dealing with the summer heat now you are further along?

Owl...whoopee! :dance: that's a lot of eggs. Gotta be some good quality ones among that bunch! Are you having many side effects?

:hug: to everyone else here!

AFM just jabbing and waiting for follie growth,we are still probably 9 or 10 days away from IUI. My "weekend" is Mon-Tue this week and DH has Monday off, so we saw AD off to school this morning and went off to the movies together. Pity we chose a crap one (Movie 43 - great cast of stars but truly awful movie, possibly the worst I've seen)...


----------



## drhouse

hi lovelies,

wow Owl you sound like you are going to get a bakers dozen... so pleased for you...

Dragon welcome. what these lovely ladies don;t know probably isn't worth knowing about TTC

Dwrgi zoom zoom flashy red wheels must almost be here!!!!!!!!!

Dash thinking of you. Get what you mean about blending... I have been to many a party being ignored by the with kids..... grrr....

Emily.. fair enough to take a break.. You will know when it's time

Neesaw... I swear fertility takes on a life of its own when you are distracted, busy and have another project. The perfect house sounds.....

perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kismet, I wish... :oops::oops:


Spoiler
OH and I are having self imposed celibacy till our scan tomorrow.. half your luck wink wink. worried that the pains we had last weekend were all bad, but feeling more hopeful as little roo is doing gangnam style in there..

We have our anatomy scan tomorrow will post a piccie and will tell you the sex.. likely :happydance::happydance::football::football:boy noun noise with dirt attached....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Maddy super good luck with IUI... hoping you have the bestest follie and juiciest uterus ever seen by a FS.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all. 

I am in contact with Manu. She is fine and a few weeks behind me x

Owl come on those follies! Sounding good!

Nee oooo good luck with the house lark!

Maddy you next for iui ... Am sending juicy follies vibes to you too.... Then it will be dash!

Dash hope your aches disappear soon... Sounds like reiki is doing wonders for you!

Hey drh and ladyh x

Kis lurk away.. I do!

Luvs to dwrgi x

Afm I am a snot monster.... Again!


----------



## drhouse

I want SUSHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> afm - I will post my ivf updates in a spoiler because I'm pretty sure not everybody is interested in my follicle count and hormone levels :winkwink:
> 
> Spoiler
> had RE appointment this morning. It's day 7 of stims. I have 18 follies and 12 are measurable between 9 and 14mm. E2 level is at 1000. I started ganirelix yesterday and they lowered follistim to 225. So 3 shots every evening but end is in sight. I have to go back tomorrow. ER might be next Friday or Saturday.
> I hope everybody had a great weekend! Lots of love and :hug: :kiss:

Owl-this is really good news!! The more follies the better! Roll on Friday/Saturday! I shall be thinking of you, and sending big :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Maddy with the stimming. I didn't realise you were doing a third cycle! HUGE lucks and :dust::dust::dust: vibes to you, chick! :hugs:

Ness- I sooooo get your frustration with the waiting! Really good news that boyf selling his house and you can BUY together! Very exciting! What I have learnt is NEVER put life on hold for TTC as it will not thank you for it, and life is just too precious! Good luck though! :hugs:

Pad-thanks for update on Man. :hugs:

Dr H-good luck tomorrow. I thought you knew that it was a boy-why the change?? Anyway, would be great to get rid of the self imposed exile nonsense too! Good luck lovely!

Hi everybody and good luck to you all, Axxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler
We looked at the angle of the dangle... see https://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html

Details of 'Angle of the 30 degrees' study
The fetal gender was assigned as male if the angle of the genital tubercle to a horizontal line through the lumbosacral skin surface (lower portion of the spine) was greater than 30 degrees and female when the genital tubercle was parallel or convergent (less than 10 degrees) to the horizontal line.

Ours was definitely pointing to the roof.... but it can be wrong in about 5% so its about confirmation tomorrow...

For the lovelies getting to see small blobs... have a look at the angle of the dangle and even my non medical hubby could diagnose a weiner!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Spoiler
> We looked at the angle of the dangle... see https://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html
> 
> Details of 'Angle of the 30 degrees' study
> The fetal gender was assigned as male if the angle of the genital tubercle to a horizontal line through the lumbosacral skin surface (lower portion of the spine) was greater than 30 degrees and female when the genital tubercle was parallel or convergent (less than 10 degrees) to the horizontal line.
> 
> Ours was definitely pointing to the roof.... but it can be wrong in about 5% so its about confirmation tomorrow...
> 
> For the lovelies getting to see small blobs... have a look at the angle of the dangle and even my non medical hubby could diagnose a weiner!

It's fascinating to have a doctor in the house!!! Fascinating info. and well done hubster for recognising a weiner!!:hugs::winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## Lady H

Wow DrH, half way! Xx


----------



## owl35

ness - I agree with you and have said it before. TTC is just a total waiting game. We are always waiting for SOMETHING and it gets old very quickly :growlmad: are you getting monitored on your clomid cycle? Good job re focusing on other things! :thumbup:

kismet - yay for :sex: drive! :happydance: I'm jealous - can I have some please? :blush: 

maddy - I think I've missed your post that your going for another IUI. Good luck and lot's of :dust: for you! Hopefully the third time is the charm! What meds are you on? I've had no side effects so far. I'm doing better on the shots than on clomid emotionally . But I've had some hot flashes lately, my stomach is a little sore from the needles and my belly is getting a little tight and bloated. Other than that it's all good. 

chicken - I've missed your last post too. Where are you in your cycle? Is it test day soon?

dash - I'm throwing all my :dust: towards you and your last cycle before IVF. Best of luck! Go catch that eggie!!! :hugs: 

dwrgi, pebble - :hi: :hugs:

lils - where are you? I hope everything is ok and you are just enjoying lurkdom :hug:

Lots of love to all :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl keep up the good work, those numbers sound great XXX

DrH Thanks for the research, very interesting

Owl/Pebble I'm in TWW about 4DPO I think. Not feeling hopeful this month I don't know why just doesn't seem right. We have our FS referral on Thursday but I'm thinking about getting our tests done then if nothing had happened having a few months off to get my body and head straight.

Love to you all XXX


----------



## Maddy40

Haha, DrH, so the dangle learns to stand up that early in their development? Cool! Can't wait to see a pic, good luck at the scan! (P.S. I had some sushi for you yesterday :thumbup:)

Owl, I'm on my usual mini-dose of GonalF (37.5) which tends to produce 1-3 mature follies for me. I get a little bloating but nothing else :shrug:

Chicken, hope your FS appointment is fruitful hon :hugs:

Dwrgi, yes one last round...sigh. Sometimes I feel like :dohh::dohh::dohh: repeatedly because I'm a sucker for punishment. 

AFM my 6mths pregnant SIL has just posted on FB that noone is to offer them any advice or assistance during their pregnancy or once baby is born. I can totally understand wanting to try to do things their way, but honestly....she will be a first-time mother with no family support around. My brother is NOT a prime specimen of parenthood (he has 3 children with 2 different women prior to this wife, was never an 'involved' father and doesn't have access to any of the kids). I really AM trying to be happy for them but the whole thing is so f*cking unfair. And they behavelike everyone is out to 'get' them.


----------



## nessaw

Maddy that sounds like a strange thing to put on fb. Doubt it will stop any advisors! Good luck with this cycle.x

afm am back to normal-as mormal as I can be! Got a peak on cdfm this morning. Luckily half term makes bding to demand easier! Gd news that the clomid seems to be pushing ov closer to mid cycle-am cd12 today. Just got a slight sore lower back. It just feels a bit full in the pelvic area if that makes sense!

In other news we're approved for mortgage just need to find the right one and are going back for a second viewing of the house that we really like on thurs. Exciting times.

How r all u lovely ladies doing? What the ivf/iui latest?

Can I squeeze in a apology/thank you for my moaning and ur support. Sometimes I think I might go crazy without u guys.xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy Thank you XXX What an odd thing to write, I just hope when the time comes they don't really need the support and everyone is taking a back seat.

Ness, Please never apologies for saying how you feel. We are here for mutual support and i know you ladies have picked me up off the floor so that is what we do. I am glad you are feeling better though XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Ness, Please never apologies for saying how you feel. We are here for mutual support and i know you ladies have picked me up off the floor so that is what we do. I am glad you are feeling better though XXX

Couldn't have put it better myself! We are all here for each other, and long may this continue! 

And so say all of us!! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Haha, DrH, so the dangle learns to stand up that early in their development? Cool! Can't wait to see a pic, good luck at the scan! (P.S. I had some sushi for you yesterday :thumbup:)
> 
> Owl, I'm on my usual mini-dose of GonalF (37.5) which tends to produce 1-3 mature follies for me. I get a little bloating but nothing else :shrug:
> 
> Chicken, hope your FS appointment is fruitful hon :hugs:
> 
> Dwrgi, yes one last round...sigh. Sometimes I feel like :dohh::dohh::dohh: repeatedly because I'm a sucker for punishment.
> 
> AFM my 6mths pregnant SIL has just posted on FB that noone is to offer them any advice or assistance during their pregnancy or once baby is born. I can totally understand wanting to try to do things their way, but honestly....she will be a first-time mother with no family support around. My brother is NOT a prime specimen of parenthood (he has 3 children with 2 different women prior to this wife, was never an 'involved' father and doesn't have access to any of the kids). I really AM trying to be happy for them but the whole thing is so f*cking unfair. And they behavelike everyone is out to 'get' them.

Very odd thing to write. Silly billy. Let's hope she doesn't rue the day that she posted that. It IS all effing unfair, I couldn't agree more. But, we'll get there in the end, don't you worry! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Gosh Ness, and I was just musing to myself today how everyone else here has such stable emotions and seem so sure about things :thumbup:. Where as my emotions are all over the shop, even without the fertility meds. :shrug: 

Dwrgi, yes grrrr hiss it's very unfair. Temper tanty city in my house at the moment :hissy:

Owl how r your eggies darlin? :smile:

AFM bloodwork today...things seem to be happening a little faster this cycle so I'm going back for more bloods and a scan tomorrow...


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, there is no apologizing for venting on BnB!!!! That's what we're here for!

Maddy, Owl, things sound really great for you both! Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: And there's no justice in this world about who gets babies quickly versus those who have to struggle. I don't think I'd bother trying to be happy for them, but I met my lifetime quota of dealing with a$$holes a few years back, so I'm just done. F 'em. 

Good luck with that TWW, CC! 

Nothing on my end. Still about 10 days til O, so I'm waiting to wait. BLARGHCIUDFJASKLDFHLSKDFH. :coffee: 

I'm sending all of you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Today, for Too Much of a Good Thing, I present you the following:

Spoiler
https://jezebel.com/5985517/texas-woman-births-two-sets-of-identical-twin-boys


----------



## owl35

pbl_ge said:


> And there's no justice in this world about who gets babies quickly versus those who have to struggle. I don't think I'd bother trying to be happy for them, but I met my lifetime quota of dealing with a$$holes a few years back, so I'm just done. F 'em.

:haha: Love your attitude pebble! I'm right there with you :lol:
ness - don't apologize for venting!! :hugs:

Lot's of love ladies! I'll update later on IVF progress! :hug:


----------



## doorbell

Hello ladies, any room for one more little one on here?

I am a long time lurker and love the way you all support each other so decided
to join in. I know lots of ladies on here have tons of knowledge so I figure this is the best place for me.

I 'm 39, have been TTC nearly 3 years now, I'm still hoping and praying for some kind of miracle.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> Today, for Too Much of a Good Thing, I present you the following:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://jezebel.com/5985517/texas-woman-births-two-sets-of-identical-twin-boys

Flippin' eck! Two sets of identical twins!!??? And NO fertility drugs! That is AAAAAAAAmazing! :wacko::wacko:

I know that waiting is THE worst, lovely. Let's hope those ten days fly past. Better to do more You Know What leading up to O, so that sounds more promising!! Big :hugs::hugs: and lots of love, Axxx:kiss:


----------



## twiggers

They were on the Today Show yesterday....how amazing!


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Gosh Ness, and I was just musing to myself today how everyone else here has such stable emotions and seem so sure about things :thumbup:. Where as my emotions are all over the shop, even without the fertility meds. :shrug:
> 
> Dwrgi, yes grrrr hiss it's very unfair. Temper tanty city in my house at the moment :hissy:
> 
> Owl how r your eggies darlin? :smile:
> 
> AFM bloodwork today...things seem to be happening a little faster this cycle so I'm going back for more bloods and a scan tomorrow...

Good luck Maddy! It just shows how every cycle can be so different. Why the temper tanties? And yours or DH's?

Big :hugs: and good luck tomorrow! xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Doorbell. I'm sure you will get lots of support from the marvellous women on here! What's your history? What tests have you had done, and have you done any treatments??

Big :hugs: and good luck! :thumbup:

Am just going to get googling (sorry, Twigs, for your Google glums :wacko::hugs:) about a news item today: NICE are recommending lifting the age limit for women to have IVF on the NHS, from 40 to 42. Of course, I am more than positive that I will still be ineligible (especially as I've already had a few cycles, privately), but it's certainly worth looking into.. OH said that Radio 5 had a phone in about it this morning, and you can get this from the BBC website :shrug:

Big :hugs::hugs: to everybody. Twilight tonight, so didn't finish till 6, so I am reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally tired... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Any use to anybody?

Fertility treatments should be offered on the NHS after two years of trying, not three, and up to the age of 42 (if you haven't had a cycle already).

Defo worth hassling your doctors about, UK girls!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-21505578


----------



## nessaw

Welcome doorbell.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome Doorbell You are very welcome here XXX

Dwrgi, Yes I was pleased to see this this morning. However I don't think we will be doing IVF (If it comes to that) DH doesn't want to go down that road and I have to respect his wishes. Off for out first FS appointment tomorrow and very anxious about it. Hope you are OK my lovely XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Welcome Doorbell You are very welcome here XXX
> 
> Dwrgi, Yes I was pleased to see this this morning. However I don't think we will be doing IVF (If it comes to that) DH doesn't want to go down that road and I have to respect his wishes. Off for out first FS appointment tomorrow and very anxious about it. Hope you are OK my lovely XXX

Good luck with the appointment! You are very sanguine about DH's decision, and I do respect you for that too. 

When I first started this, I was completely AGAINST any assisted conception; things change, so you never know. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on, lovely lady, Axxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Pebble  hope this is the month for you hun!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: Some people have all the luck eh??:wacko:

Kismet  hmmm.interesting new-found mojo!!:thumbup: That didnt happen to me when I took Vitex for almost a year! :nope:Are you sure its that? Have you been doing reiki?? Cause that seemed to help me a lot in that area last week! :blush:(we only DTD once at ov but it was 2 hrs after reiki! and UNFORGETTABLE:blush:)

Dragonfly  thats great  Ive heard good things about Hannam.. I go to Create which has a good reputation too. Good luck!:thumbup:

Maddy  no special plans here. (pre IVF) really I would love that but so hard to arrange.. We didnt even go out for Valentines as a couple - went out on the weekend though with AD. We have to start doing things  arranging once/month date like thing  Ive mentioned it to him a few times (and it just doesnt seem to happen) We saw a movie alone together last month (The Hobbit) and thats the last time.:dohh: Glad to hear the jabbing is going well  your IUI will be here soon! :thumbup:Good luck hun! :hugs::hugs:Oh just read about your SIL and brother  double ARGH!! for you! Are they crazy no help??? They may change their minds quickly once baby arrives.:wacko:

Pad  oh no snot monster??!!!:nope: Hope you feel better soon.:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Owl  thanks hun! :hugs:So glad to hear you dont have much side effects so far..:thumbup: Do you think it will still be Friday/Sat for ER?? Good luck!! All positive eggy vibes your way !!!:hugs::hugs:

Chicken  Good luck at your FS appt tomorrow!!!:hugs::thumbup:

Ness  no apology needed hun.. :hugs:thats what we are here for. Fingers crossed you get that house !!:thumbup:

Doorbell  Welcome to the best thread ever!!:flower:

Dwrgi  Oh yes I meant to ask you guys about that  re: NHS  I saw that Carole posted on FB a few days ago. I really have everything crossed for you that youll be eligible! (and some other UK women too!):hugs::kiss:

Hugs and luvs to all!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - still having problems with shoulder/arm  but MUCH better than before. It was so bad that ES Tylenol did nothing for it. But thank goodness its a LOT better. Hoping that acupuncture tonight will help with it too Cant believe Ill probably be going to the clinic in a week for my baseline scan.yikes!:dohh:


----------



## doorbell

Thank you ladies for such a warm welcome. 

My history - have had all the normal tests, day 3 & 21, I ovulate normally. HSG is clear, hubby's swimmers are good and in the normal range. We have been through 3 IVF's, last one resulted in our first BFP but was a chemical sadly. I guess my eggs are just a bit rubbish, I'm just hoping I hatch a good one at some point.


----------



## nessaw

Chicken good luck tom.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks ladies for your good luck wishes.
I very thoughtful friend has just called me to let me know that one of the girls from work had her baby tonight. She didn't want me to find out as part of the group tomorrow, especially with my appointment in the afternoon. I thought this was really nice of her. She does understand what I'm going though it took her a long time to get her little boy then he was still born. She has another little boy now but still remembers what it is like to really want a child. She has been there for me a lot.

Dwrgi, I'm not totally accepting of it and it isn't what I would choose and yes I hope if push does come to shove he will change his mind. But if he doesn't then I will accept it.


----------



## nessaw

Chicken back before my bfp I was due to go the the fs and I presumed I would be prescribed clomid. I was in 2 minds about it then mainly thinking that it wasn't how I planned to be pg. However 3 months later I've taken it and thinking why not if it helps us. But when the fs said she'll give us 3 months on clomid then straight to ivf I have to admit I did blanch and I think its something we're going to have to think very carefully about. Sorry I know thats not a particularly useful answer but its kinda where we're at.


----------



## Maddy40

Pebble...ah luv don't torture me with those twins. I can't think of anything worse. One smallish wiggly bub squeezed out my wazoo will do me just fine, thank-you-very-much!

Chicken...good luck with the FS. You have to do what's right for you. To be honest both DH and I still have mixed feelings and there are a lot of days when I feel IVF is not for us. But having decided on an "end date" for our TTC efforts has made a difference. Now we can now throw everything at TTC knowing that it's only for a short period and we are not getting onto an endless emotional and financial roundabout.

Dash..glad the shoulder feels better. YAY for baselines :)


----------



## owl35

maddy - good luck on this cycle. How are your follies looking?

door - welcome

chicken - It's wonderful that you and DH are on the same page and that you are respecting each others' wishes. I also was totally against fertility treatment in the beginning. But when nothing happened after a year, I said I would try clomid but not more. When clomid didn't work I said I will try injections and IUI's but NEVER IVF. Well, you can see how that worked out... not :wacko: It kind of spiraled down for me until there was no other option and I just wanted to be able to say that I've tried everything... I guess I don't really have a point to this story :dohh: 

dash - glad to hear that your shoulder feels better. Ouch, that sounded painful! :hugs: I'm still hoping that you won't need that baseline :winkwink: and send your more :dust: 

IVF update:

Spoiler
I've been to the clinic every day since sunday for monitoring. I now have 17 measurable follicles (they found 5 more since yesterday) and 9 of them are between 14 and 19mm. E2 is at 3400. I will probably trigger tomorrow with ER on Saturday. Will know for sure tomorrow.

:hug: to all!


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> .... the fs said she'll give us 3 months on clomid then straight to ivf...

Ness is your FS not doing any IUI along with the Clomid? Or was it your choice to do meds-only? :flower:



owl35 said:


> maddy - good luck on this cycle. How are your follies looking?

Owl...one lead follie at 14mm plus a bunch of smaller ones and 'excellent' lining. Yada yada - heard all this before! More bloods on Saturday morning.

Doorbell...join the mad bunch. Which country are you located in? Feel free to overshare :thumbup:

I think I posted elsewhere today...I had a dream last night that all these IUI cycles with multiple follicles sucked my ovaries dry and when we got to IVF had no eggs left. So NOT the dream you need to have one month before starting IVF!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi gals! New here! I'm 37 and my hubby is 40. We have been trying for a little over a year with three losses in that time. It's very frustrating as we don't understand why I can't stay pregnant past 6 weeks. My OB/GYN referred me to a FS and I have my first appointment this Friday. I am nervous and a little excited too.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for your words ladies, you may think they don't help but they do. We will see how we get on. We also disagree with our cut off age but again we will see. I guess we just wait and see. I am so anxious already I have been awake since 5. I'm really worried he is going to tell me I am far to fat (which I am) and to go away and come back when I am a better weight. I guess we will see. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## nessaw

Welcome hope.

Maddy we weren't given the option. She didn't think that boyf s/a was an issue and I think alongside the fact that we'd managed to
get pg meant she just did meds. However after reading that a lot of people have iui and us am a little concerned. All I have is my cbfm which she told us to ignore so we didn't get stressed-as if! Then cd21 bloods to check the prog for ov. Don't even know how I get the results of that test. Oh well. I'm not expecting it to work first time whilst secretly hoping it will!

Owl follies sound great. Good luck for sat.x

cc my fs told me to lose a bit of weight. Am a size16-ssh don't tell anyone! Had already lost a bit which I think helped with the pg. But by the time I saw the fs had been comfort eating since the mmc. Back to swimming and sort of cuttingback now. Let us know how u get on.

Kismet nightmare about school work. For the first time in a half term I have nearly finished my to do list and we're only half way thro. Are they recommending anything for the agoraphobia?

Afm down to high on cbfm or 2 chillies as the boyf says-3 been hot and spicy! Got lots of bd in before and during peaks. This cycle I want to make sure we dtd a gd few times during 2ww to cover the bases as last month we only did it once I think. 

Off to c the house again today. Hoping that we will be putting an offer in. Fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone that I haven't mentioned. Hope ur all ok.xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls! Had to chime in!

Chicken-huge good luck today. Be ready with loads of questions and if there's something that you're not happy with, then demand what you want. You haven't got time to lose (as if you need reminding)! I had this discussion on here, a while ago, and Happy Auntie was in the same situation. I said that, as time goes on, 'the unpalatable becomes palatable' and that is the experience of so many women who are TTC. I remember saying to my friend that "No way" would I do IVF, but when that's the only thing that will help, I did it. It is strange now, looking back, because I think I may have wasted time procrastinating, and getting my head around the concept of IVF. I distinctly remember being told by my (crap) NHS FS that I needed IVF, and I was devastated, as I kept hoping that it was simply a case of trying different things. I see other women going through the same thing, and I URGE people to be open to it, and not to spend too much time 'getting their heads' around it, because, like Dashka's consultant said even six months is a lifetime in fertility terms, and eggs seem to age at an incredible rate. :nope: :hugs::hugs: 

Ness-I think a lot of the above I would say to you too. My (crap) NHS consultant refused to do anything aggressive with me, after I had my miscarriage (after two years of trying!) because she said that we had nothing to worry about, that we HAD managed to conceive and that it could take two years at my age anyway. I was so peed off, that I demanded help, and she relented and we did the Clomid (waste of time, because I have always ovulated), then the IUI (waste of time as OH's swimmers had left the building). But, if it hadn't been for me, pushing for treatment, she would have been happy for us to try for another year on our own. They don't care about us, when we get to a certain age; they care about their budgets and see us as high risk, as, at our age, statistically, their success rates are low. Push push push for all the treatment that you can get. And I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY cannot emphasise enough to get your amh test done, otherwise you are fumbling around in the dark. If you have a high amh, you can afford to take your time; if you have a low amh, then you haven't got the time to waste on clomid, etc. Like I said, this is crucial, and not something to put off. My NHS refused to do it, and I had to pay £70, but it make everything clear, and I knew where I had to go. It was the best £70 spent. Remember, I got pregnant after 20 months of trying; I miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks and haven't had a sniff of a BFP since then. I would hate you to be in my position now, facing the prospect of £8k on donor egg treatment, or no baby. :nope:

I'm sorry if I'm being very direct, but if I could have my time again, I would do things very differently. Big :hugs:

Owl-that sounds absolutely fab! I wish you well, and FX you get loads of good eggs!! :thumbup:

Love to everybody! Got to rush-corridor duty calls! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Maddy good luck With the scan and bloods today!

Hi to everyone else :hi: and :dust:


----------



## purplelou

Just read back a bit to try and catch up (still not quite there :haha:) 

So welcome to the new ladies! :flower:

Ness good luck with the house! We are also buying..and it's dead exciting!

Owl - just read about your follies...good luck lovely! I'll keep and eye out for your news!

Massive hugs to everyone else. I tend to be a bit short of time lately so am not up to date on here, but try to keep up with journals etc.


----------



## Maddy40

Dwrgi said:


> I said that, as time goes on, 'the unpalatable becomes palatable'....... Remember, I got pregnant after 20 months of trying; I miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks and haven't had a sniff of a BFP since then.

Dwrgi as usual you sum up so much of my experience in so few [slightly edited] words :haha:

We'd been married and NTNP for almost 3 years before our BFP and then a MC at almost 12 weeks. And like you, not a sniff after that until we got to IUI and the chemical pregs. And in some ways a "sniff" is almost worse than the real thing... I feel like I HAVE to see this process through to the end now. For us it's only 6 more months, so it's really a spring (oops sprint) to the finish!


----------



## doorbell

Neesaw, I hope you caught that egg, sounds like you gave it a good go :winkwink:

Owl, your follies sound fab, great numbers, hoping you have more than one golden one in amongst that lot.

Maddy, 3rd time lucky with your IUI, heres hoping.

Dashka, I really wish you luck with your upcoming IVF, I have read your story and you sooo deserve it. 

Chicken, I hope your appointment goes well today. 

And hello to all the other ladies, only 1 more day till the weekend :thumbup:

Could I please tap into any of your minds that are experts on supplements. I currently take 1000mg royal jelly and 1000mg of agnus cactus along with various others but I'm wondering do the 2 counter each other. I have read that royal jelly is an estrogen supplement which worries me as I think I may be low in progesterone (my luteal phase is approx 11 days and I sometimes get spotting a few days before AF). I started taking the agnus cactus to try and level my hormones but worried that taking the royal jelly wipes off the balancing that the agnus may be doing. Phew, sorry, I took my time explaining that and it still isnt very clear :wacko:

If anyone has any advice, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## nessaw

Offer accepted!!!!! V v v v excited.


----------



## nessaw

Doorbell I haven't tried either of those but am sure someone will know.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just wanted to say hi again ladies and thanks for the welcome. I'm late coming in here and there is lots to read and catch up on.

I'm just curious, for those of you meeting with FS is your insurance covering everything? Also, has anyone else had problems staying pregnant, not getting pregnant and then gone on to have a healthy pregnancy? If so, what did you do different? Thanks for letting me join you all :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Well that was a total waist of time. He is positive from my results that I have PCOS but because I am currently have regular cycles between 28-32 days he isn't will to do anything until we have been trying for another 6 months. DH has taken this as good news!!!!!! Oh and apparently if I lost some weight......... 

Really P*ssed off right now and need some time out, Look after yourselves XXXX


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## nessaw

Cc wtf?!?!? As kis says did he not give u something for the pcos?


----------



## Maddy40

:saywhat: Chicken? BIG grumpy face for your FS :growlmad: Will you go to get a second opinion? Maybe research and find someone in your area that specialises in PCOS? I'm soo sorry the appointment didn't go the way it should have :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

I've fallen behind this thread, *again.* But I wanted to say to Chicken that I can't BELIEVE that was all you got! :saywhat: No treatment, no plan, no recognition of your age?!?!?! :grr::grr::grr: Can you get a second opinion? That guy sounds like a waste!!!!

So sorry you're dealing with that. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry, I haven't been around much but have been reading :wacko:

Chicken, massive :hug:

Welcome doorbell and hope :hi:

Doorbell there are a few ladies on here who have gone on to have a :baby: after 3 or more losses, neversaynever is one and padbrat and lilsluz are 2 who are on the way, I'm sure there are more :thumbup:

Nessaw, fingers crossed, sounds like you are in with a good chance :winkwink::thumbup:

Maddy, really hoping this iui does it :hugs:

:hi: hi to everyone else, seems like there are too many to mention :dohh::haha:


----------



## Maddy40

OMG after my nightmare the other night where I dreamed my ovaries dried up and had no eggs for IVF..... today on another board that I'm on, a lady that got a BFP from IUI with 2 follies has ended up with 4 heartbeats..... there can be TOO MUCH of a good thing!


----------



## drhouse

CC hugs hugs....so sorry to hear that the consultation you waited so long for didn't answer your Q and didnt meet your expectatons. Re weight - maybe try atkins. I dd the induction diet and got preggers the next month. Best thing I ever did.
still working 12 -13 min and up to 16 hour days. Am really really stuffed.

maddy good luck for IUI

Hope wellcome

Nees wow wow wow regarding your offer being accepted!!! Yay yay yay

Dwrgi... you are the best............

Baby dust all!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## padbrat

Hey Door... as the lovely Butterfly said I have been very lucky and am pregnant with my first after 10 years of trying and 6 mc's. It does seem like such an uphill battle, but with the right medical support and the knowledge that everyone here has it can sometimes happen.... 

Chicken.... say wha??? So what exactly is that FS's plan for you? Will they not treat you at present? Can you get a second opinion? 

Nee! Yay on the house offer!!

Dash so pleased your shoulder is feeling better.... and how time is flying.... not long til your baseline!

Maddy and Owl... how are you doing.... grow follies grow!!!

Welcome new ladies!

G'day Drh! Hope you have put those high heels away!!

Hey Pbl, Kis, Twig and the lovely Dwrgi x


----------



## drhouse

Darhlink. I just got five new pairs including red patent high heels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only three pairs of "stupid not preggo shoes" and with pointy toes and high stiletto heels... I did get two pairs of pregnancy shoes... block heels and round toes... just a little bit of a lift.. gotta look good while I still can!!!


----------



## LilSluz

I know I&#8217;ve been quiet! Too many work deadlines, tax season, personal stuff going on all at once. And then &#8220;supposed to be&#8221; resting as much as humanly possible & I&#8217;m terrible at getting that so I backed off BNB & FB & got way more this week (wow?!). So I may be quiet &#8220;for a bit&#8221; &#8211; sorry! I will lurk tho & still hope & say prayers for you all & send :dust: & +++~~~~! :hugs:

*DrH* &#8211;

Spoiler
Congrats on your boy confirmation :yipee:!!! You guys were right &#8211; loving the dangle angle! Well, not loving your baby&#8217;s dangle, but YKWIM &#8211;lol. :blush::haha:. And YAYYYY for you getting to try for a :pink: next, see how things just &#8220;work out&#8221; like that? I tell you we think something&#8217;s bad & then wham, it turns out to be something even better than we hoped. :cloud9: Love how that happens! :hugs: Are you & DH able to resume your regularly scheduled programming now??? :sex: Happy 50%!!! :wohoo:
*
Dragon* &#8211; welcome! Yeah, I was just diagnosed w/a blighted ovum & waiting to mc when my BF delivered. I even visited her in the hospital &#8211; knowing my own baby had died & was still inside of me. That was rough. But I was still so happy for her. Anyone else? Not so much&#8230; And YES we ALL understand how you feel & have talked about it often!

*Dash* &#8211; thanks for the update on DrS! That&#8217;s awesome news. Where is she hiding? Hope your shoulder is feeling even better after that acup. :thumbup: I know pain & it AIN&#8217;T NO FUN! :nope: And when the OTC drugs don&#8217;t work, you know that&#8217;s when it really sucks. Hoping you DON&#8217;T have to go to get those baselines after that reiki-inspired, dreamy :sex: on O day!!! here's some Hail Mary :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

*Ness* &#8211; don&#8217;t put anything off or you will get bitter about the whole TTC thing later (or should I say &#8220;more bitter&#8221; about it?). Life seems to happen while we are busy planning or doing something else, it seems! :hugs: Congrats on getting the mortgage &#8211; woot-woot! (perhaps you just needed that new house first before baby &#8211; NOW, baby can come! :winkwink::thumbup:)

*Pebble* &#8211; Hail Mary cycle? I hope you don&#8217;t have to go to that FS. :nope: And as far as it not being fair for some of us to take longer or have more problems, etc? I'm sorry hun :hugs:. If it helps, I like to think that its those special ones that take a little extra time (& I used to say this whilst still TTC):

*A diamond may take 1 billion to 3.3 billion years to develop. They are formed from 87 to 120 miles deep into the Earth's crust by high pressure.
*
:thumbup: We&#8217;re all just going to give birth to diamonds, that&#8217;s all! :winkwink::hugs: (except I really hope it doesn&#8217;t take 3.3 billion years as we will all be a little :jo: by then! :wacko:). :winkwink:

*Kismet* &#8211; Vitex never did that for me, but DAMN, I&#8217;d never stop taking it if it did! :haha: I defo crave it at O time (TTC or not) but not like that &#8211; must be your estrogen getting up to par (or I&#8217;d say surpassing par) :thumbup: AND the way Dash responded to reiki, I would venture to guess that defo didn&#8217;t hurt! I always say my condition is due to western+eastern-medicine+prayers. :thumbup: (eastern being reiki!). I will say that if I work on my root chakra, um it brings up certain &#8220;feelings&#8221;. :blush: Matter of fact someone has accused a male reiki prac in one of our circles of purposely causing certain feelings to happen (like she was being energetically &#8220;fondled&#8221; or something???). Idk but she was an old cranky hag whack-job :witch: anyway, so why any man would want to energetically or non-energetically do anything to her is ridiculous! :wacko::haha: Sorry about the agoraphobia! You sure you aren&#8217;t just a private person who enjoys being indoors? (I&#8217;m sorta like that, myself). But hope you get to the bottom of it all.:hugs:

*Owl* &#8211; That&#8217;s FANTABULOUS, babe! :happydance: Grow follies grow!!!!! +++~~~~~~ :dust::dust::dust: Updates please - did you trigger???

*Maddy* &#8211; here&#8217;s to fun with dildo cams & &#8220;juicy uterus&#8217;s&#8221;! (uteri?) :happydance: And thank you &#8211; I&#8217;ve never been accused of being stable emotionally! :haha::haha::haha: Here you go, this is one of my recent personal favs &#8211; you can use it anytime you feel the need: https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/40.gif

*Pad* &#8211; poor snot monster! Boooo! Hope the pool helped a little as I can imagine it was probs somewhat heated? You may have to slip a xanax in DH's morning coffee each day to get him to chill! :shhh::winkwink:

*Doorbell* &#8211; welcome :hi:. Hope you get the help you need & learn some new things by being here. Even if its &#8220;just&#8221; emo support, its awesome. :thumbup: Looks like you &#8216;ve had a lot of the &#8220;standard testing&#8221;, but you haven&#8217;t had any of the advanced ones? I&#8217;m really surprised they didn&#8217;t test you pre or post-failed IVF&#8217;s & espec after 3 years of trying!? Unless they had you on 5mg folate, and gave you prednisone, blood thinners, progesterone & the works post-IVF? I have them somewhere & can post later if interested, but I&#8217;d defo do them after 3 yrs TTC & espec at age 39! (which is not old, but if you have an issue, these things can take a while to resolve). Btw, I took both RJ & Vitex. RJ isn&#8217;t estro but it &#8220;has the propensity to mimic it&#8221;, so that&#8217;s much diff than taking an actual estro cream/supp (which has all kinds of warning bells attached to it). _*Royal Jelly is rich in amino acids (29 to be exact), lipids, sugars, some vitamins, fatty acids and most importantly, proteins: *_https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html. Hope that helps, but I&#8217;m not a naturopathic Dr...:shrug:

*Dwrgi* &#8211; that&#8217;s&#8217; the breaks they won&#8217;t give you IVF just bc you tried privately??? :grr::grr::grr: And yay to EWCM showing up early this cycle! :thumbup: Perhaps she is increasing her visits! :winkwink: And :happydance: for make-up picnics & :sex:!!! And pretty castles that "maybe" you may want to tie a certain knot in??? :winkwink:

*Hope* &#8211; welcome :flower:. I am sorry about all of your losses, hun. Hopefully the FS will get to the bottom of it. Its often due to clotting, immunes, lack of progesterone or old/bad eggs. You are officially &#8220;RMC&#8221; & may want to check out the RMC thread also as you probs have very unique issues & they will be very helpful with those. I&#8217;ve had 4 myself so I understand. GL :flow: (RMC: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread.html). Also if you want to check out what I did, see my journal &#8211; very first page I list &#8220;almost&#8221; all the supp&#8217;s I took (the most impt ones) & I am RMC, too, so may help you. Also, my ins covered everything relating to testing & drugs 9not w/o a co-pay though of course!). Its usually just when you talk actual IUI or IVF you will be cut off completely &#8211; usually no tests or drugs covered unless you are one of the very, very, very few lucky ones or you live in Mass.

*Chicken* &#8211; WTF, he&#8217;s not even going to treat your PCOS just because your cycles are of a certain length? You are not f**king ovulating so how on f**king earth would you conceive in the next 6 months or 6 years!? :hissy::hissy::hissy::grr::grr::grr:

*Excess male hormones produced with PCOS affect the production of female hormones necessary for ovulation. A woman with PCOS does not produce enough hormones to cause any of the follicles to mature. They may grow and collect fluid but none become large enough for ovulation. Some of these follicles may develop into cysts. Because ovulation does not occur, progesterone is not produced.Progesterone is what causes the lining of the uterus to thicken. A woman&#8217;s cycle will be irregular or absent without progesterone.* https://www.justmommies.com/articles/pcos-and-infertility.shtml

I WILL say that given your chart, this makes TOTAL SENSE now! And now you can start tackling this thing! :thumbup: BUT, what a f**king a**hole! Sorry, but you have been waiting for so long so to get a cop-out response like that is just sh*t! What an IDIOT, please get a new Dr! 

Also, the women I know who have PCOS have taken Vitex & have had somewhat normal cycles complete w/ovulation &#8211; I would get on that asap as it takes 4 mos to work (& its soooo cheap!). It balances out all your hormones. :thumbup: And yes, they defo are on the Metformin but you need a Dr to prescribe. :nope: And keep temping. It may make you depressed, but do it so that you have proof to show an intelligent FS that are NOT, in fact, ovulating AND your progesterone is not kicking in &#8211; hence, the level temps! (Um & DUH the blood tests too - what did he say about that? Writing off charts is one things but bloodwork???!!!) 

Did you try Clomid yet, by any chance? I didn't think you did but can't remember. I&#8217;m super-pi$$ed for you too, if you can't tell. :growlmad::grr::grr::grr: But please take this as a good thing that you at least know what you are dealing with &#8211; now you can kick that PCOS ot the curb!!! (just like I kicked that MTHFR to the curb!). 

*Mirium* &#8211; PLEASE come on & let us know you are OK??? :hugs:

*Moon* &#8211; same with you, I am worried about you now! :nope:

:hi: Purps, BF, Pad, Twigs, Emily, Tiger, LadyH, Jenny, FlyF, & all the other 35+ beautiful babes! big luvs to all!

AFM &#8211;

Spoiler
I have a journal now so don&#8217;t post updates much as I don&#8217;t want to make anyone sad. But for those who don&#8217;t have time for jourals (& I understand that feeling!), I&#8217;ll say I am now 14+2 wks & in 2nd tri. :yipee: Also DS & other trisomy tests came back very, very low risk &#8211; risk of teenager so I&#8217;m very happy! I won&#8217;t post many updates on myself, but here this was a milestone u/s pic of Lil Flo Rida (Dwrgi's nickname!) from 12wks if anyone interested:


*TGIF, TGIFF & TFIF!!!!!* :wohoo::yipee: :headspin: Will someone take my :wine: tonight? :drunk: Thank you for your graciousness! :winkwink: 

https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/9.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/55.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/54.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/51.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/52.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/4.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/36.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/49.gif


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks LilSluz for all the info! I have my first appointment today with the RE, I guess that is different than a FS, not really sure how though. I will let you all know how it goes. They said the appointment will only take about half hour so not expecting much today.


----------



## owl35

lils - there you are!!! :hi: I'm relieved! I was worried about you. But totally understand that you need to rest! That's way more important. I was going to volunteer to have that :wine: for you again, but I can't drink tonight - sorry about that :winkwink::hugs:

chicken - :saywhat: that is so unbelievably f...ed up!!! :grr: I don't know what to say to that. But I really hope you find a good doctor. You need somebody that cares! I'm so sorry that you had that experience!!! :hugs:

IVF update

Spoiler
I triggered last night :happydance: I had tickets to the Bulls game and missing that game was absolutely NOT an option for me. So I had to find a way to trigger at the game, preferably not in a public bathroom. So DH packed up my trigger shot and we walked to the first aid office at the United Center and asked the paramedic on call if we could use his office to give me the shot. Worked out perfectly! :thumbup: I had 11 follies between 15 and 21mm and 6 follies between 10 and 15mm. My E2 level was at 3800 so I only had to do half a dose of the trigger. I start antibiotics tonight and have egg retrieval tomorrow morning. I am a little nervous and hope, hope, hope that I will get some good quality eggs out of it. They will let me know on Monday how many eggs they retrieved, if/how many fertilized and possible transfer day. Will keep you posted. Thank you all so much for your support! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Love and :hug: to all! Have a fabulous weekend ladies! :wohoo:


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies, Firstly I want to say Thank you :hugs: Just knowing that you are all p*ssed off for me really helps. I have had so many good will messages I can't remember who asked what but I hope I am going to answer all of your questions in one go.
He said that because my cycles for the last 4 months have been between 28 and 30 days he is positive I am ovulating, so there for wont use clomid. My insulin levels are normal so metformin would make no difference. It is my blood results that point to PCOS but he thinks that weight loss, diet, exercise and stress management will help better than anything. I'm not sure if I'm able to get a second opinion, I asked for this hospital because their results are better then the other hospitals around by us, and at the moment I just can't afford to go private. He said for us to come back in 6 months if nothing has happened because our only other option would be assertive conception and as we haven't been trying for 2 years yet then it isn't available to us now. 

So anyway I'm generally a positive person and I don't let things get me down for long. So after crying myself to sleep last night and having a bit of a miserable day, I have given myself a kick up the bum and come up with 2 options.
1, I can either sit here for the next 6 months and feel sorry for myself.
or
2, I can do everything I can to help myself get my BFP.

I have decided to go for option 2. After all there have been many ladies on here that have had their miracle BFP so why not me. So this is where I need your help. I know that if I go through this thread I will find loads of must do's, supplement must takes and general advice but I'm sorry I don't have time to go back through the treat to find it all. Plus I don't want to miss it. So would you ladies please tell me what I need to do/take to give me the best chance of turning my sadness into a smile.

So far I have started a special diet for women with pcos
I'm taking epo prior to ovulation
Using OPKs and I do get a surge 
Taking a postnatal vitamin and extra folic acid 
Super filtered Fish oil with 360mg of epa
EDIT 200mg of COq10
DH takes a multivit, extra vitamin C and vitamin E his swimmers are just fine.
We try to do every other day during fertile period but this isn't always easy and we have a pillow under my bum.

What else Please help :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sorry for the very long self post, but I guested you ladies wouldn't mind XXX

Owl that sounds great, wishing you loads of love and luck XXX


----------



## tigerlily1975

owl35 said:


> lils - there you are!!! :hi: I'm relieved! I was worried about you. But totally understand that you need to rest! That's way more important. I was going to volunteer to have that :wine: for you again, but I can't drink tonight - sorry about that :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> chicken - :saywhat: that is so unbelievably f...ed up!!! :grr: I don't know what to say to that. But I really hope you find a good doctor. You need somebody that cares! I'm so sorry that you had that experience!!! :hugs:
> 
> IVF update
> 
> Spoiler
> I triggered last night :happydance: I had tickets to the Bulls game and missing that game was absolutely NOT an option for me. So I had to find a way to trigger at the game, preferably not in a public bathroom. So DH packed up my trigger shot and we walked to the first aid office at the United Center and asked the paramedic on call if we could use his office to give me the shot. Worked out perfectly! :thumbup: I had 11 follies between 15 and 21mm and 6 follies between 10 and 15mm. My E2 level was at 3800 so I only had to do half a dose of the trigger. I start antibiotics tonight and have egg retrieval tomorrow morning. I am a little nervous and hope, hope, hope that I will get some good quality eggs out of it. They will let me know on Monday how many eggs they retrieved, if/how many fertilized and possible transfer day. Will keep you posted. Thank you all so much for your support! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Love and :hug: to all! Have a fabulous weekend ladies! :wohoo:

Goooood luck!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!

C xx


----------



## nessaw

Good luck owl. Got everything crossed.x

cc I take coq10 vits b6 c d and e plus folic acid. This month have had grapefruit juice before ov and just starting eating pineapple core after. I also started with the clearblue fert monitor last month cos opks were neverthat clear to me. Also doing the legs up thing as figure it can't hurt! Cut down on alcohol since xmas ans upping the no of times I go swimming. Boyf on wellman conception and cutting back on booze. Think that is everything other than the clomid this cycle.x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

Good luck *Owl*!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust: Who says you have to miss a Bulls game - glad you didn't have to shoot up in the toilet, but HA used to do that too!


*Chicken* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Defo Vitex.:thumbup: I have more things I take for various things in my journal (1st page so easy to find). What did he say about your prog blood tests though? If you are ovulating that's fine, but if your progesterone is too low then you wouldn't be able to support anything if it happened (& would be why FF won't show that you are O'ing)? I'd at least call him about that one unless you already discussed it. If he won't prescribe prog., I'd at least buy the prog cream for sure. :thumbup:

Also, how does he know you are ovulating? I've had annov. cycles & still got AF (well, a bleed I should say). Here's some info. about bleeding w/o ov (just so you know its possible since your Dr doesn't seem to think so, although I know many women who have had confirmed annov cycles & bled on time):

_If you are one of the many women that experience ovulation difficulties such as oligoovulation (irregular ovulation) or anovulation (absence of ovulation), you can still get what will appear to be a monthly period. This bleeding is the result of one of two things happening. You can have what is called &#8220;estrogen withdrawal bleeding&#8221; in which the estrogen levels build up but stay below the level necessary to trigger ovulation, and then drop. A second, more common, occurrence is &#8220;estrogen breakthrough bleeding&#8221; in which case the endometrium (uterine lining tissue) build up so much that it can no longer sustain itself.

In either of these two cases, the bleeding that occurs will be easily mistaken for a menstrual period. The best way to determine whether you are ovulating is to take and monitor your basal body temperature (BBT). If you suspect you are having difficulties with ovulation and are considering trying to get pregnant, talk to your doctor as soon as possible._ https://ivf-info.org/can-you-menstruate-without-ovulating-1

This is actually from a tax-exempt IVF informational organization. You can take or leave all of this info. & advice, but I just don't want you to go forward w/o some additional information so you know what you are dealing with - or "could be dealing with". :thumbup: If I relied only on my RE's I wouldn't be UTD right now for sure.:nope: I had to tell them what I needed & fight for it, as much as that sucks. This is all just what I'd tell you if you were my sister, so big :hugs: to you chickie chickie!!! And don't give up hope bc if you get on the right supps that balance those hormones, cycle, the mojo, etc & your PCOS diet, you may get that magical combo & chicken will get her egg! :winkwink::thumbup:

(Also why 2 years - you are >35 so isn't it supposed to be 6 months TTC over there too?)


----------



## Maddy40

drhouse said:


> Darhlink. I just got five new pairs including red patent high heels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only three pairs of "stupid not preggo shoes" and with pointy toes and high stiletto heels... I did get two pairs of pregnancy shoes... block heels and round toes... just a little bit of a lift.. gotta look good while I still can!!!

Oh DrH now I have a vision of you floating around gleaming hospital corridors (with not a blemished, sickly person in sight) wearing a spotless white coat and stilettos a-la Greys Anatomy :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Owl - yay for follies!!!! Good luck for EPU hon. Plleeeease do give a blow-by-blow, so I know what to expect when we start next cycle :) Re: the injections, great idea to use the First Aid room. FWIW I shoot up my GonalF in the breastfeeding mothers room at work :) 

Chicken hun, sounds like a plan. For me, just having made myself a plan made me feel sooo much more in control. My FS suggested weight loss just as a way of better balancing my hormones naturally and improving my general health so that I would have less risk factors 'when' I got pregnant. Although I was not hugely overweight I have lost about 15 pounds since that time and even without a BFP I've noticed that I feel significantly better about myself and my body in general. So there has been a little silver lining to it all. Hugs to you.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I met with my RE today. He did an ultrasound and all looked good so far. I'm having blood work done at the beginning of AF and then a Saline Sonohysterogram in March. Anyone had this done? 

He said he does not recommend any fertility vitamins for men or women, just prenatals so that's what I am sticking with and a multi vitamin for DH. Also, absolutely no Ibuprofen or NSAID's in the second half of cycle. Since I am 37 and DH is 41, he said at our mature age we have a 20% chance of miscarriage when becoming pregnant, but 3 in one year is not normal.

As much as I love all the info here from everyone, it's good and comforting to hear it from the Dr. As far as insurance, it's going to cover all these tests completely....YAY!!!!! Thanks for listening gals!!


----------



## dashka

NOTE : NEW AVATAR FOR DASHKA! This is the way i WANT to be feeling now.... ommmmm....(it's been a stressful week -what can i say)

Hi ladies - was trying to write this all day but kept getting interrupted at work!:wacko: So here I am finishing at 10:45pm!

Doorbell &#8211; oh hun 3 IVFs and your chemical &#8211; I&#8217;m so so sorry&#8230;..:hugs::hugs::nope: Supplements royal jelly and vitex - I have never heard of the two 'cancelling' each other out - but I wasn't on them at the same time when I took them. I took vitex for about a year and it didn't lengthen my cycles - but it seems to work for those who have a long follicular phase.

Maddy - don&#8217;t worry that dream won&#8217;t come true hun!:nope::hugs: Yay for lead follie!! :thumbup:OMG re: your friend with 4 heartbeats!???!!wow!:wacko: Just sent you a PM...:hugs::hugs:

Hope this year &#8211; welcome ! :flower:and I&#8217;m so sorry for your loses&#8230;..:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kismet &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry for that diagnosis but you are right :hugs:&#8211;it&#8217;s better to know so you can work on it&#8230; Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nessaw &#8211; hope you caught that eggy!!! :thumbup:And congrats on having offer accepted!!! Yay!:happydance:

Chicken &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry your app&#8217;t didn&#8217;t go well&#8230;.. :nope: Damn some docs just like to piss us off!!! :grr:Perhaps you don&#8217;t have PCOS &#8211;but elevated androgens like me?? Isn&#8217;t there a blood test that shows that? interesting thing I learned from my ND this week (who specializes in fertility) &#8211; that women with PCOS hold their fertility longer as they get older (elevated androgens) so while some women decline in fertility as they age &#8211;some PCOS women actually get more fertile as they age! Who knew??? Just a silver lining for you:hugs::hugs: (if that is indeed what you have?)&#8230;.I have heard of diet (eliminating sugar) helping with a lot of PCOS sufferers. Re: your supplements list etc &#8211; are you temping? That will show if you are ovulating! :thumbup:Sometimes you can get the OPK surge without ovulating but if the temps stay up after FF shows you ovulated then you&#8217;ve ovulated! Re: supplements &#8211; should be 1800mg of EPA (check your Fish oil), 600 mg CoQ10. So DH&#8217;s spermies were tested right? Maybe you also want to add baby aspirin (low dose Baby Asprin 81mg), and the diet will help for sure!!! Good luck hun!:hugs::hugs:

Dr. H- wow interesting that you did the Atkins diet before getting preggers&#8230;. You&#8217;re too funny re: all the shoes!!:haha::cloud9: You go girl! Red patent! Wow! Hope you are well hun!

Spoiler
and loving that you are having a boy!!!:happydance::happydance:


Pad -

Spoiler
oh my you are almost 30 weeks!!! :thumbup:Where did the time go???:hugs::kiss:

Lils &#8211; thanks hun... the shoulder is starting to feel better and I don't know how you have lived with so much pain for so long!!! :hugs::hugs: I need to get over to your journal&#8230;.

Owl &#8211; great news on triggering!!!!:thumbup: You have done marvelously! :happydance:GOOD LUCK TOMORROW HUN!!! Will be thinking of you and will check how you are doing! 

hugs and luvs to everyone I missed!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - too tired to update on me... but I put some stuff in my journal...


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks ladies keep the advice coming. 
Lils and kismet a quick question if I am having regular cycles what would the voted do?

I haven't been temping for a few months now nut maybe I should start again. I am also thinking of getting a cbfm, what do you think.

Dash very interesting info I will keep that in mind.


----------



## drhouse

Spoiler
OMG.


I think I swallowed a water melon.

 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 100.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dwrgi

Am loving the Bump Cam, Dr H! Looks stunning! And I can just imagine those red stilettos with that red belt! Hot momma!!! Xxxxx


----------



## doorbell

Lils & Dashka, thanks so much for your replys re supplements and the like. I've always been on progesterone after the IVF's but nothing else, I hadnt even heard of folate or prednisone :nope: I have had testing for clotting but nothing else apart from the standard tests. The failure of my first 2 IVF's were put down to poor/slow embryos - none made it to blastocyst by day 5, only morula's. I moved clinics after them, and the last one I had transfer on day 3 of one good embryo, thats the cycle that I had the chemical on.

I have had no luck on finding a specialist that may try to get to the bottom of things for me. Its either the doctor or the fertility clinic, theres no in between. The clinic is all about IVF and the doctor doesnt have much idea only to refer me to the clinic. The 2 clinics both get excellent results so may be its just me and I'm a bit of a lost cause :shrug:

We are looking to try one more cycle before possibly hanging up the IVF boots but I would so like to find out what the problem is so we can at least get some answers and be able to make some sense out of the whole thing.I'm at a bit of a loss really. 

Owl, good luck this weekend, its such a roller coaster this journey, your results seem really good so far so hoping things get better and better for you.

Chicken, a friend of mine is just about to have her 2nd baby with PCOS so if thats what you have, dont lose heart. She tried for about 18 months and nothing, then bam, 1 perfect baba, 2 months later, pregnant again. She went on a protein diet and totally cut out sugar the month before her first BFP. Shes not sure if thats what did it but it was a coincidence. I can ask her for more details. 

Good luck and God bless all those with expanding bumps and hoping the rest of us can join you soon xx


----------



## drhouse

Seriously cc 2 week Atkins induction diet then bam!


----------



## chickenchaser

Yes the pcos diet is no sugar and lots of protein. I'm doing ok on it I think. Let hope the weight just comes off.

Nice bump Dr H XXX


----------



## dashka

chickenchaser said:


> Yes the pcos diet is no sugar and lots of protein. I'm doing ok on it I think. Let hope the weight just comes off.
> 
> Nice bump Dr H XXX

yes just make sure you drink TONS of water too...because excess protein (animal protein) is not friendly to your kidneys (uric acid) - as I'm sure Dr.H can tell you....
https://www.livestrong.com/article/290885-uric-acid-protein/

good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## dashka

Dr. H -

Spoiler
nice bump girl !:winkwink:

Doorbell - great post... I so hope that you will find a clinic who will do the right testing for you ... it does sound like part of the issue could be egg quality and perhaps following the 4-month egg quality improvement plan (as per Lils -1st page journal) would help?:hugs::hugs:

Owl - thinking of you - HOW DID IT GO TODAY???? sending huge:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Maddy40

Owl, how did you go at EPU? Hope you aren't too uncomfortable :hugs:

Was someone asking about DrSquid the other day?

Spoiler
She's on a thread I'm on - currently 38wks and just waiting for the twins to arrive.

Doorbell, good luck researching your options :flower:. Sometimes it feels like wading through mud to me :wacko:

AFM I triggered Saturday night and we are headed in for IUI Monday morning.


----------



## dashka

Maddy40 said:


> Owl, how did you go at EPU? Hope you aren't too uncomfortable :hugs:
> 
> Was someone asking about DrSquid the other day?
> 
> Spoiler
> She's on a thread I'm on - currently 38wks and just waiting for the twins to arrive.
> 
> Doorbell, good luck researching your options :flower:. Sometimes it feels like wading through mud to me :wacko:
> 
> AFM I triggered Saturday night and we are headed in for IUI Monday morning.


Yay for triggering tonight Maddy!!! good luck!!!:thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes I posted about Dr.S a few days ago... she is on the IVF buddies-June 2012 thread -that's where I found her anyway.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy, yay good luck with your iui, sending you loads of love and luck xxx

Kismet thanks xxx


----------



## Lady H

Hi Lovlies, just popped in to wish you all the best and catch up on your news. Definitely due a couple of more BFPs on this thread! :dust::dust:

AFM

Spoiler
29 weeks and starting to panic a bit about not being ready and childbirth!n I know she will come out come somehow but looking at my bump already I'm starting to realise it might sting a bit....!


----------



## Maddy40

LadyH....'sting' :rofl::shock: methinks that could be understatement of the year :haha:

Kismet....have fun at the conference. Will you get any 'play-time' after hours? :)

Where is my lovely cycle-mate Pebble? :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello, Darlings!!!! Im behind again. Loooooooooow energy these days. I even broke my ban on coffee this AM, so I could have the energy to catch up on these threads, AND do some work I gotta do. Were also almost done with the Epic Closet Remodel (have I even mentioned this? Its been ongoing for MONTHS), AND we need to do a major housecleaning today. And I have to do laundry and cook for the workweek! :wacko: Caffeine it is!

Anyway. Enough about me, lets talk about you!

Owl, WHERE IS YOUR ER UPDATE?????????????? :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Hope it went great, and that youre feeling okay today. Were sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:!!!! 


Dash, I just wrote in your journalI cant believe how quickly this is coming up for you!


Whered Jenny go? Update on your IVF please!!!!


Welcome, Doorbell. :hi: Looks like lots of other ladies have given you good advice. 


Chicken, sounds like you are a woman with a plan! :grr: Good for you for taking matters into your own hands. I still hope you can get a good second opinion. That clinic just doesnt sound good. :nope: Theres only ONE FS clinic in town, and I havent gone there yet, but my understanding is that theyre generous with treatment, but not very nice people. Sigh. Oh the things we put up with in the pursuit of TTC! I second the other ladies telling you to start temping again, at least for a couple of months. If you DO have PCOS, and you ARENT ovulating, then you could waste a lot of time and money for nothing. In either case you need to get appropriate tx thats not based on assumptions.


Welcome to Hope, too! So sorry for all your losses. I hope you get good results from your testing. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 


:hi: kismet! Posted in your journal this AM, too. Hope things are going great for you at your conference!


Ness, sounds like you had some very successful :sex: during the right times! :winkwink: :haha: Sending you lots of :dust::dust: And CONGRATS on the house! Hows the nursery space? :crib:


Purps, how are you??? :kiss: I havent stopped by your journal in a while. Im hiding baby photos from myself these days. Sigh. But hope you and Lana are doing great!!!


BF, hello! Ive been loving your golfing hottie photos! :blush: Whens your next step????


Pad, hows the brown diet going? Were tree hugging hippies in our house, so we pretty much eat the diabetic diet. Let me know if you want any tips for that stuff. I cook entirely with brown grains. 


DrH

Spoiler
Gorgeous bump photo! But the spoilers didnt quite work. :flasher::flasher: You really cant keep that boy hidden can you!!!!???? :rofl: You look fabulous!


Lils, how are you doing??? Dont worryI had your :wine::wine: on Friday. I actually had a lovely ladies night with a special treat for me: I ate steak. :argh: It happens once or twice a year. My excuse is that I tend to be anemic (so does my carnivorous mom, so this isnt bc of the vegetarianism), so I really do feel like my body wants the periodic high dose of iron and protein. Just between you and me shhh:), it was DELICIOUS. As was the :wine: :wine: :wine:. I think you can count on me for the foreseeable future for that. :drunk:


Gosh, Im worried about Moon now, too. I know she doesnt come on quite as much as some of us, but that scan was supposed to be a while ago! :nope: 


Mirium, big hugs to you, too! :hugs: Hope youre lurking so you know were thinking about you!


Maddy, you called????????? :haha: :flower: Good luck triggering tonight!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


LadyHsting--:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Its getting close! Better start making those plans!!!!


AFM, my head is NOT in the game this month. We havent even started SMEPping, as weve both been really tired two nights in a row. Gotta get going tonight! :sex: Fortunately, Im not supposed to O for another week, so I likely have time. But Ive been wrapped up in stuff for work and have barely thought about TTC stuff. Its refreshing to have my brain back, but I need to FOCUS. 

Im thinking about making my FS appt earlytrying to decide if I want to schedule it in this months LP, so that they could start blood tests for next cycle. What do you ladies think? Ive never had any of the tests done, so I want the full cycle tracking. You ladies are the experts!

Hope youre all having a fabulous weekend! Bigs hugs and kisses to all, especially anyone I missed! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Maddy40

pbl_ge said:


> Im thinking about making my FS appt earlytrying to decide if I want to schedule it in this months LP, so that they could start blood tests for next cycle. What do you ladies think? Ive never had any of the tests done, so I want the full cycle tracking. You ladies are the experts!

Go for it hun :). The sooner you get it underway the sooner you'll get a plan of attack =D&gt;


----------



## Ceilani

Hi everyone, popping my head in to see if there's room for one more here. Just found out I have low amh. I always knew it would take longer to conceive at this age, I just never thought I'd have DOR this early! 

I have started the beginning steps for Lil's 4 month eggie program, though. :thumbup: 

I haven't started AF this cycle yet (due Wed; tested bfn this am), but I'm due to start the clomid challenge with this upcoming cycle.

Have any of you taken all of the supplements while on clomid? My doc said that if I do okay on with the challenge, she wants to do a couple more months of clomid and get an hsg in April if I'm not preggers yet. 

I'm checking into TCM right now as well. It's expensive, but a practice I found in Denver is in-network for my insurance carrier; I'm calling Monday to find out if my plan will cover an initial visit and/or acupuncture. FX'd it will!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## nessaw

Welcome ceilani. Good to c u over here.

Pebs the new place has 3 bedrooms. Hopefully one will get to be a nursery.


----------



## owl35

IVF update:

Spoiler
After ER yesterday I'm still very uncomfortable today. My stomach is swollen and I'm so bloated it hurts when I move. Still taking it easy and DH is taking great care of me. They retrieved 10 eggs yesterday and we just got the phone call from the lab that all 10 were mature and all ten fertilized with ICSI :happydance: I'm so relieved right now. I know this is just the first hurdle of many but one less to worry about. We'll find out tomorrow if we do a 3day or 5day transfer. Thank you all for thinking of me - it means so much. You are actually the first to hear the news... :hugs::kiss:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Fantastic news, owl! :happydance: 

Take it easy now, 

C xx


----------



## drhouse

Owl wow 10! It was worth it! So pleased for you.


----------



## chickenchaser

Looking good owl XXX


----------



## nessaw

Brilliant owl.xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

That's great Owl!


----------



## twiggers

That's great owl!!


----------



## Chunhom59

I am a new member and I didn't read all this thread. I just wanted to say Hello and I am trying to TTC this morning!!!! I will turn to 36 in June :-(


----------



## dashka

Kismet  hope you are enjoying the conference!:thumbup::hugs:

Maddy  good luck on IUI Monday!!:thumbup: Your kids will be heartbreakers one day BTW...:winkwink: beautiful! How are you feeling?:hugs:

Lady H  OMG LOL....:haha: that is an understatement.... but youll do fine honey!! Breathe.....:hugs:

Pebble - wow you sound busy girl!!!:haha::shock: So re: FS do you think you can get an appointment that quickly? It sounds like you dont even have to wait long? I would go for it hun  it cant hurt  only help on your path!:hugs:

Ceilani  welcome to the best thread!!! :flower:Yes I would definitely go for the acupuncture! Good luck!:thumbup:

Twiggers  yay for cruise! :thumbup:Wow Im really envious....:blush:

Owl  *YAY  HUN  THAT IS FANTASTIC.... wonderful results  ALL 10 FERTILIZED!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg  THAT IS AMAZING... you should be very happy ....:cloud9: I remember the discomfort for several days after ER... you feel like your belly just expanded and is soooooo bloated you cant stand it right? But your body has been through a lot.... :hugs:Did they tell you to drink electrolytes? (ie. Gatorade?) I didnt do Gatorade cause I dont like ingredients so I made my own  use water, honey, fresh lemon juice and sea salt. I made a big pitcher and left in fridge. I thought it was weird that they tell you to eat salty stuff when you already feel that bloated???:shrug: That's what they told me anyway. Cant wait to hear how you do tomorrow  GOOD LUCK hun!!!! :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Chunhom59  welcome!!!:flower:

hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Welcome chun.x


----------



## PrincesSparkl

I just posted this on the general welcome board, but I'll say it again here because I am attempting to get pregnant for the first time...
Just wanted to post and say hello...I've been reading a lot of posts here and am glad to have found this forum.
I am 38 (29 in June), and have been ttc since September. I was on BCP for about 10 years, and stopped taking them in August, but did not have a period. I finally went to the doctor in January and was prescribed Metformin (500mg 2X) and am so excited that I finally got my period last week (I would have been more excited to skip straight to a BFP, but I'll take any indication of movement in there at this point). I plan on starting OPK this week. My doctor was very optimistic but said come back in April if I'm not pregnant yet. Of course I'm hoping to get a BFP this month. I feel like I spent the last 20 years trying to avoid getting pregnant at any cost, and now all I want is to conceive. I'm also so nervous about the extra risks of being older, but trying not to stress out about it too much.
Hope to make some friends here.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Has anyone had a saline hysterosongram done? How bad is it? My dr is putting my on Birth control pills for the month before, I'm so bummed because that means no TTC for a month.


----------



## Hopethisyear

PrincesSparkl said:


> I just posted this on the general welcome board, but I'll say it again here because I am attempting to get pregnant for the first time...
> Just wanted to post and say hello...I've been reading a lot of posts here and am glad to have found this forum.
> I am 38 (29 in June), and have been ttc since September. I was on BCP for about 10 years, and stopped taking them in August, but did not have a period. I finally went to the doctor in January and was prescribed Metformin (500mg 2X) and am so excited that I finally got my period last week (I would have been more excited to skip straight to a BFP, but I'll take any indication of movement in there at this point). I plan on starting OPK this week. My doctor was very optimistic but said come back in April if I'm not pregnant yet. Of course I'm hoping to get a BFP this month. I feel like I spent the last 20 years trying to avoid getting pregnant at any cost, and now all I want is to conceive. I'm also so nervous about the extra risks of being older, but trying not to stress out about it too much.
> Hope to make some friends here.

Welcome PrincesSparkl! I recently joined this thread too. Just wanted to say good luck to you!


----------



## Maddy40

Ceilani, Princess Sparkle, Chunhom - welcome :hi:

Owl :wohoo: ten out of ten. Fantastico!

Ness, the house sounds brill. With that many bedrooms you could house :oneofeach: couldn't you!

Dash, yes I'm surrounded by gorgeousness :winkwink: Your family is pretty darned spunky too. My goodness, what beautiful children we are both going to produce :haha:

HopeThisYear, I've had a HSG and it was no big deal at all, certainly no more uncomfortable than having a regular smear :thumbup: I know some others have discomfort though. 

Twiggers, how ru? :flower:

Everyone else, happy Monday (it's already Tuesday here tho'). 

AFM I'm working nightshift :telephone: :comp: :coffee: and sitting here hoping Monday morning's :spermy: swam in the right direction after IUI!


----------



## doorbell

Owl, 10 out of 10 is just awesome. Sending lots of perfect growing vibes to your lil embies :flower:keep drinking plenty of water. The pain after EC normally lasts no more than 2 days so you will be feeling right as rain soon and ready for transfer, exciting times!! 

Maddy, hoping them :spermy:have done their thing, like I said before, 3rd time lucky. Hope the 2ww flies till your BFP O:) 

Dashka, where are you at with your IVF? I havent found my way right round the website yet to find all the info I want to know so sorry if you are having to duplicate.

Ness, a house move is so exciting, a new chapter, hope you get to fill them bedrooms :baby:

Hello to all other ladies, I hope youre having a good day. I realised my last post was absolutely HUGE after I looked back so apologies for that, talk about a newbie not knowing when to stop. :dohh:

AFM, I have a consultation tomorrow for IVF. Am going to weigh things up and decide what to do after I hear what they say. 

Thanks for your advice and the welcome

PS. Can someone tell me how I can put my history at the bottom of my posts like I see on everyone elses, thanks ever so!


----------



## dashka

Princess Spark  welcome! Hope your stay is short and sweet:flower:

Hopethis year- re: Hysterosonogram  is that the one with or without the x-ray? (sorry I always get the 2 names mixed up cause they sound alike) :blush:Ive had both and recently the one with the x-ray which I recommend as the other one doesnt give a true picture to the RE and I found it less painful but he gave me better painkillers I think..:winkwink: The cramping afterward was like bad AF pain but it wasnt that bad  and its different for everyone. One thing that helped a lot this time was I really controlled my breathing  kind of like lamas breathing while the procedure was happening. :haha:I didnt have to go on BC for it  just had to do before CD10 - Good luck!:hugs:

Maddy  did IUI go okay???? :hugs:I hope you arent working too hard already? Sorry I cant remember what you do for a living?:blush:I hope its not too physical? I like your thinking  yes we both WILL produce some good lookin kids! :thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Doorbell  thanks for asking :hugs:Im just waiting for AF (which I think will arrive tomorrow) and go for baseline scan/bloodwork Wed/Thurs.this week. Dont apologize for having long posts  many of us DO! :thumbup:Good luck at your IVF consult tomorrow  youve had a few already right? Sorry cant remember. To add the info you need to EDIT your signature  Click on your name and left hand side go to EDIT your signature / customize and youll see there. Good Luck!:hugs:

Hugs and luvs to all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - well it looks like my hail Mary pass is not going to come through.:cry: My temp dropped this morning (even though I took it at 5:20am  it still doesnt look good  AF hasnt shown yet but should be here tomorrow I think  which would work out well for me going to clinic on Wed for baseline scan but we are expecting a snowstorm Tues night/Wed morning so I really hope that doesnt affect my travels there  Murphys law!!! (or Sods Law at UK ladies would say)


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## owl35

Welcome princes and hope! 

door - have you done IVF before? You sound like you know your stuff. I hope you are right re EC because I feel only slightly better today. Still a lot of pressure in my belly. I'm only comfortable when leaning back or laying down :wacko:

maddy - yay for iui! :happydance: sending lots of :dust: your way. Here is to third time's the charm. Don't work too hard. I can't believe you had to work the night shift after iui that morning. Take it easy honey :hugs:

twiggers - fxd for a positive opk!

dash - oh that wicked :witch: :grr: well she hasn't shown up yet so I'm still hoping for you :hugs: btw, love your avatar! Is that you in the picture?

IVF update

Spoiler
lab just called and said that all 10 of my fertilized eggs are doing well and I will have a 5day transfer :happydance:

Hi and hugs to all you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

twiggers said:


> He's going to the doc on Friday for some other stuff and I'm trying to convince to ask for a SA....just so we'll rule him out as a potential problem.

Good idea :thumbup: I totally thought it was me with 'issues' because I have low AMH and a few other things going on. It was a shock to get DH's SA and find out he has low morphology.


----------



## doorbell

Thanks Dashka, think I have managed it now, will soon find out when I post this!
Still hoping for a little miracle for you before you start the IVF thang.

Owl, I've done 3 so far. I found it easier to handle when just dealing with every little hurdle as I went along. The whole thing is so massive, it takes over everything but its nice to take little steps and see where they lead you. Really wishing all the best for you and your lil embies :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Owl that's awesome, good luck xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-congratulations lovely! That is a wonderful statistic to start off with! I hope that those embies continue to grow and develop! A 5 day transfer, statistically (my fav word at the moment, obviously! :winkwink:) gets more live birth rates than a 3 day transfer, so you're ahead of the game already! So chuffed for you, and HUGE good luck! Doorbell is right-keep up the water and lots of protein food, still. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::hugs:

Maddy-huge good luck for this IUI! Yes, I completely agree with you: swim in the right direction, you monkeys!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::haha: 

Doorbell-I've had 'three' IVFs too, although first didn't get further than EC and none fertilized, second did really well, but BFN, and third I decided to convert to a IUI as it was such a disaster. I'm unexplained too, technically, although my private FS firmly believes it's my low amh that's to blame. :nope: (Do you know yours? Get it done, if you haven't. This is essential, I firmly believe!). Are you considering a fourth IVF? Are you doing ICSI? I'd do IMSI, if I had my time again; might be worth asking about? Are you going to do full immunes, too? Good luck and hope you get a plan formulated! :hugs::thumbup:

Hello to everybody! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Hi DWRGI. I did have my AMH tested but it was over a year ago now, it was 12.9 then, no idea what it is now, dread to think. I think its more an egg quality thing with me than anything else so I am really trying to improve that side of things. Can I ask why you would want to do IMSI? I had thought it was for male factor but would be interested to hear if you think there are other benefits?

I have considered donor eggs too but just dont know whether I'm there yet if you know what I mean, its a toughie!


:hi:to everyone else.


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Hi DWRGI. I did have my AMH tested but it was over a year ago now, it was 12.9 then, no idea what it is now, dread to think. I think its more an egg quality thing with me than anything else so I am really trying to improve that side of things. Can I ask why you would want to do IMSI? I had thought it was for male factor but would be interested to hear if you think there are other benefits?
> 
> I have considered donor eggs too but just dont know whether I'm there yet if you know what I mean, its a toughie!
> 
> 
> :hi:to everyone else.

The thinking at my clinic is that EVERYTHING that you can do to maximise success at treatment is worth having. I think that you can do sperm fragmentation tests to check the quality of the sperm, but I can't see the point of doing this, when you can just opt for IMSI instead. With ICSI, any old sperm is chosen; with IMSI, the BEST sperm are chosen for insemination, so, to my old addled brain, it makes sense to do this, and make sure that you have the best chance possible to make good quality embryos. 

That is a pretty good amh result! Was this pre- three IVFs? 

I think that the drill re. good eggs is oft repeated on here, so I won't bore again: DHEA, CoQ10, EPA, etc. Plenty of veg proteins and lots of eggs in your diet. 

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## doorbell

Yes, AMH was pre IVF so Lord knows what it is now. No point in having lots of eggs if they are all duds though which seemingly mine are. :cry:

My husband had the sperm fragmentation test which came back as normal. We have only ever had IVF, not even had ICSI as our fertilisation results are normally good, its just afterwards we have the problems wth poor quality embryos. 

I have been looking at a clinic abroad which does ICSI and assisted hatching as standard. I cant help wonder if the treatment available in the UK has not yet caught up with the rest of Europe. (unless you go to London of course). 

I did try DHEA but it made me soooo spotty I couldnt handle it. I wondered whether my levels were too high, is this possible? :shrug:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Yes, AMH was pre IVF so Lord knows what it is now. No point in having lots of eggs if they are all duds though which seemingly mine are. :cry:
> 
> My husband had the sperm fragmentation test which came back as normal. We have only ever had IVF, not even had ICSI as our fertilisation results are normally good, its just afterwards we have the problems wth poor quality embryos.
> 
> I have been looking at a clinic abroad which does ICSI and assisted hatching as standard. I cant help wonder if the treatment available in the UK has not yet caught up with the rest of Europe. (unless you go to London of course).
> 
> I did try DHEA but it made me soooo spotty I couldnt handle it. I wondered whether my levels were too high, is this possible? :shrug:

The best treatment in the UK is to be had at ARGC-is this where you went? They take your bloods every single day and alter the stimms medication accordingly, depending on the oestrogen levels. They also do the immunes as standard, which is why their success rate is around 30% in our age group. 

My clinic does assisted hatching as standard, and we had that on the second IVF. Well worth doing, as older, poorer quality eggs tends to have thicker outer shells, and harder to penetrate, which you probably know. 

It may well be worth asking your doc about IMSI-it's about maximising success, no matter what your DH's sperm results were like. Inevitably you will have some better sperm to others. IDK-it's just a matter of throwing everything at it, really. 

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

OWL 

SO SO SO SO EXCITED FOR YOU.... GO FOLLIES GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO DAY 5! 

Crossing fingers and toes and legs for you...


----------



## dashka

Twiggers  great that you are getting DH to get checked out too. :thumbup:good luck catching that eggy!

Owl  Great news!!! :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:All 10 eggies and 5 day transfer!! Wow youve done great lovely!:thumbup::hugs: Have you decided yet how many you will transfer? (p.s - no thats not me in the Avatar - but I do have long brown hair. :winkwink: I imagine it's me and how I should /want to feel):winkwink:

Dwrgi  I remember you mentioning the IMSI a while ago  I think my ND mentioned that its not available in Canada  only in UK  but Im going to ask the RE about it tomorrow. Thanks luv!:hugs::kiss:

Doorbell  good luck with whatever plan you decide on! And yay for trying to improve your egg quality!:thumbup:

Hugs and luvs to all!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM  old nasty :witch::nope: arrived this morning. So I will definitely be going to the clinic tomorrow for baseline scan. Fingers crossed that things will be okay as we wouldnt be able to push to next month  it would have to wait until* Fall * for various reasons, and thats a lifetime in my books (and my REs books). If this IVF doesn't go well - we are done.. Trying not to think that way -but it's so hard to keep positive.. I need reiki tomorrow night but don't know if the snow storm we're expecting tomorrow will stop me? crap


----------



## nessaw

Good luck tomorrow dash.x


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck, Dash! :dust: Drive safe! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay for Owl and Dash! Go, girls, GO!!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

10 for 10 is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## owl35

dash - good luck tomorrow! Let us know how things go. :hugs:

Dwrgi and door - I really struggle sometimes with the diagnosis of unexplained infertility. I'm sure there is a problem somewhere and they just can't find it. I don't want to get my hopes up too much for this IVF cycle even though it looks good so far. I've had perfect looking iui cycles before and it never worked. And I read somewhere that IVF success rates with unexplained infertility are not particularly high. Idk, we'll see I guess. :shrug:

Twiggers - come on positive opk!

afm - my belly is s l o w l y getting less swollen and bloated. It's still uncomfortable and I'm a little worried. Everybody I spoke to bounced back from EC fairly quickly. But I do have my pre-transfer acupuncture appointment tomorrow and I hope that she might be able to help with the belly issue. 

:kiss::hugs: to all!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## doorbell

Owl, try not to worry (easier said than done). Your ovaries have taken one hell of a pasting with needles prodding and a poking in there. There was a lot of movement in a very delicate spot to get them 10 eggies out, fingers crossed the pain wont last much longer. Do you use a hot water bottle? Only for use before transfer as I'm sure you know.

Dashka, good luck today, hope all is exactly as it should be and your body is ready for your upcoming cycle :flower:

Dwrgi, thanks for asking. I didnt have my treatment in London (I wish). Its sooo expensive there and would be so awkward to fit treatment round work. In fact, its nigh on impossible to be travelling there for scans etc so I think I will be going for one last go in a clinic close to home. I had my consulation and asked if I was wasting my time using my own eggs and he gave me some hope that I wasnt and it was definately worth trying again. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## drhouse

go dash go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! may the baseline be the first step in a successful journey!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## chickenchaser

Spoiler
Ladies what the chance of having 2 evaps in one day?


----------



## drhouse

Chicken!!!!


Spoiler
OMG CC up the duff... up the duff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

chickenchaser said:


> Spoiler
> Ladies what the chance of having 2 evaps in one day?



Spoiler
Depends if they are real evaps and if they are from the same batch :winkwink:

Where's your chart chicken? :growlmad::haha:

owl great news :happydance:

dashka, have everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

chickenchaser said:


> Spoiler
> Ladies what the chance of having 2 evaps in one day?



Spoiler
O.M.G. I THINK WE NEED PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Ceilani

Woo hoo, congrats owl!!

I have a questions about what to call "CD1"...so I've never had a problem before with which day it was, b/c I've always started right into flow in the morning. This cycle, however, has been different.

Yesterday I had brown spotting for most of the day (only when I wiped...sorry if tmi), then just a tiny bit of red (again only when I wiped) later in the day. Then early this am, flow actually started. So would yesterday or today be my CD1? Normally I wouldn't agonize, but I need to schedule CD3 FSH/estradiol. 

Argh!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ceilani said:


> Woo hoo, congrats owl!!
> 
> I have a questions about what to call "CD1"...so I've never had a problem before with which day it was, b/c I've always started right into flow in the morning. This cycle, however, has been different.
> 
> Yesterday I had brown spotting for most of the day (only when I wiped...sorry if tmi), then just a tiny bit of red (again only when I wiped) later in the day. Then early this am, flow actually started. So would yesterday or today be my CD1? Normally I wouldn't agonize, but I need to schedule CD3 FSH/estradiol.
> 
> Argh!

Today is CD1. For some people the difference between spotting and flow is really clear, but I've definitely had days that walk the line. They usually say that flow is the first day you need to use a tampon or pad. So what do they call exactly one half tampon followed by nothing? :shrug: 

And there is no TMI here. :winkwink:


----------



## twiggers

I've heard that if full flow starts after 6 PM then you call CD1 the next day. So I would say today is CD1.


----------



## chickenchaser

Spoiler
Well after 3 more test all BFP I think this is it :wacko:


----------



## twiggers

Wow wow!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ceilani

pbl_ge said:


> And there is no TMI here. :winkwink:

Lol! 

Thanks pbl :thumbup:

I really think o'ing too early has been an issue for me (usually day 9 or 10), so I'm hoping starting clomid this cycle and letting the egg stew for a little longer will make a difference. FX'd!


----------



## Butterfly67

chicken


Spoiler
Yay, was wondering where you had got to after you had left us with that tease of a (chicken) nugget :haha:

Brilliant news hon :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## chickenchaser

BF I was at work I had to finish early and go shopping before I could test again XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

Butterfly67 said:


> chicken nugget :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## doorbell

Chicken, fab fab news, screw you doc :smug: (am I allowed to say that? sorry if not).

Also, I notice you ladies use spoilers when talking about certain things which I think is sooo considerate, could someone tell me how I do it please so I can use them in future?

Thanks


----------



## Lady H

Chicken

Spoiler
everything crossed for you. Xxx :thumbup:

Doorbell hit reply and you will see an icon at the top of the new message box, right hand side that is a smilie with blacked out eyes. Hit that and type between the spoiler words. We use it to hide any news that others having a down day may not want to see like Bfp news.


----------



## pbl_ge

doorbell said:


> Chicken, fab fab news, screw you doc :smug: (am I allowed to say that? sorry if not).
> 
> Also, I notice you ladies use spoilers when talking about certain things which I think is sooo considerate, could someone tell me how I do it please so I can use them in future?
> 
> Thanks

Yes, we like to keep all pregnancy related news in spoilers. I LOVE it! :thumbup:

The easiest way to do this is to write:
[spoiler*] 
Then write whatever you want followed by
[/spoiler*]

But remove both *.

Like this:

Spoiler
I'VE SPENT ALL BLOODY DAY DEALING WITH ONE PROBLEM STUDENT AND THE DAMAGE HE'S WROUGHT IN MY COURSE AND I'M ABOUT TO SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!! True story.

See? :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Ceilani said:


> Woo hoo, congrats owl!!
> 
> I have a questions about what to call "CD1"...so I've never had a problem before with which day it was, b/c I've always started right into flow in the morning. This cycle, however, has been different.
> 
> Yesterday I had brown spotting for most of the day (only when I wiped...sorry if tmi), then just a tiny bit of red (again only when I wiped) later in the day. Then early this am, flow actually started. So would yesterday or today be my CD1? Normally I wouldn't agonize, but I need to schedule CD3 FSH/estradiol.
> 
> Argh!

First day of RED blood flow is day 1; my clinic counts that if your blood started after mid-day, that the next day is day 1, but I DISAGREE!! :winkwink:

So, today is day 1 for you!


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Spoiler
> Well after 3 more test all BFP I think this is it :wacko:



Spoiler
OMG! This is terrific news!! Well done and HUGE congratulations!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Delighted for you lovely!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> Spoiler
> I'VE SPENT ALL BLOODY DAY DEALING WITH ONE PROBLEM STUDENT AND THE DAMAGE HE'S WROUGHT IN MY COURSE AND I'M ABOUT TO SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!! True story.



Spoiler
Sorry about problem student! Hope you have a lovely chilled evening in front of you, to relax and forget about the POS! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken

Spoiler
I missed the confirmation!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Sending you lots of sticky thoughts!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you everyone big hugs XXX


----------



## nessaw

Chicken

Spoiler
congrats thats fantastic news!! Wishing u a very h and h 9 months. Big hugs.x


----------



## nessaw

Hello to all.

Just got my mortgage-woop woop!!


----------



## Dwrgi

nessaw said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> Just got my mortgage-woop woop!!

Well done, and congratulations! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Chickie chic!


Spoiler
:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am SOOOO freaking happy we have a CHICKEN NUGGET in da house!!!! :haha: (LOL BF!) OMG, so happy for you - you defied the PCOS/endo/whatever the F it was already - how awesome is that!!!! (but I would take progesterone if you have it for sure as we want our lil chicken nugget to do fabulous!) You can post POAS in my journal anytime you want (hint, hint) :winkwink: Sod's law on buying the supp's! :haha: :yipee::yipee::yipee: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Only time for a quickie as I'm exhausted these days & this thread just moves way too fast - not enough hours in the day!

Owl - :yipee::wohoo: 10 eggs & they ALL fertilized thats FAB news hun!!! :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:

Maddy - :yipee: on Monday IUI - sending major STICKY :dust::dust::dust: for this one!!!

Ceirani (sorry forgot it) - GL w/egg plan!!! There IS hope for low AMH'rs! Got hope sitting here with me giving me :sick: right now, so I can vouch! :winkwink:

Pebble - Oh lovely lady you are a rock star, thank you for taking :wine: duty & eh hem... RED MEAT?!?! :shock::shock::shock: :haha: Love the excuses for it though! :thumbup: Sounds like you need more :wine: though after nightmare student - can you just fail him super-early? :haha: Oh gosh, that would risk him COMING back next semester though - NOOOOOO! Big :hugs: on dealing w/a$$holes! And get to :sex: as I see you have EWCM & +OPK!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Dash - :hugs: Bring on IVF then hun! :hugs: Shall go see how you did...

LadyH - um, yup. Think its time to start planning :thumbup::hugs:

:hi: everyone else - will catch up later as Chicken wouldn't tell me her news on my journal so she "forced me" to come on & of course then I had to just peek back at a coupel pages ot see how our other ladies & ART peeps were doing! But, we are defo due for some FAIRY ACTION around here & it typically comes in 3's so: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Ness: Woo hoo! Congrats on getting your mortgage! :wohoo:

Pebble: :wacko: I feel your pain. DH has had to do this kind of damage control too. :hugs:

CC:


Spoiler
SHREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIK!!! :hugs: :bunny: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: Seeing your :bfp: announcement is a sight for sore eyes. :hugs: Sending sticky nugget vibes! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats to all the ladies with all the different good news!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## nessaw

Off for my cd21 bloods. Fingers crossed for nice high progesterone levels!!


----------



## Ceilani

LilSluz: Thanks!! Yep, kickstarting the DHEA and higher CoQ10...although I think I may have to back off from wheatgrass. I'm taking half dose (1/2 a pill) and it's still giving me wicked dizziness, headache, and heartache. I think it's dropping my BP too low.

Nessaw: Congrats on the mortgage and good luck with your bloods! Sending you lots of good progesterone vibes. :thumbup: I go in for CD3 bloods tomorrow; hoping for decent fsh and estradiol. 

Twiggers: I've found that post-BC my cycle wasn't at ALL what it used to be. I'm almost a year off BC and I feel like my cycle is still ironing itself out. Are you temping as well? I did for a couple of months, then stopped, but I'll need to start back up this cycle since I have no idea when I'll Ov with clomid.

I got a surprise in the mail the other day that made me smile! I ordered a bottle of FertileCM to use this cycle, and in the box was a little packet of "baby dust!" Pink and blue stars/moons/the word "baby", along with iridescent pieces of ribbon. I'll take a pic and post it if I figure out how. I taped the package to my fridge to make me smile when I walk past. :laugh2:

Anyhoo, hope you ladies all have a great day today!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG, I would totally buy that just for the packet of dust. I'm a sucker for good marketing!

Congrats and good luck, Ness!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

PS. When was the last time anyone heard from Mirium? I know she's popped into a couple of journals. I'd love to hear how she's doing. I'm assuming no one has heard from Moon, about whom I'm now very worried. :nope:


----------



## LilSluz

(I'm still not caught up - I give up! :haha:)

Ness - GL hun! :flower: & congrats on mortgage!!!

Ceil - Oh my that wheat grass sounds quite challenging! Why is that every time I hear about it, people are either like "ew" or some bad side effect - what does it do? I shall not put that one on my list - ever. Unless it makes me look 10yrs younger then I shall; take it DAILY! :haha:

Pebbs - Mirium checked in a while ago on my journal to say she's hanging in there & just still waiting for results but I would think she got them by now? I shall PM her if you want to PM Moon? I'm afraid of the worst for Moon. :nope: Not posting usually means one thing after this much time, I'm afraid (& after such a big appt). :(

Twigs - you may have to test 2-3x day to catch it. Some cycles I caught it just fine, others not so fine. As long as you are :sex: every other day you should be covered & since you have fertile CM, its defo that time!

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm just getting over some stomach bug thingy but now today everyone has commented how pale I look. :shrug: Literally 3 diff people told me I look pale & most likely anemic. So I guess I need to find out but Dr appt not until next week, so I'm just supplementing w/iron for a few days in the mean time. 

:hugs: to all & :dust: to those in 2WW!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

LilSluz said:


> Pebbs - Mirium checked in a while ago on my journal to say she's hanging in there & just still waiting for results but I would think she got them by now? I shall PM her if you want to PM Moon? I'm afraid of the worst for Moon. :nope: Not posting usually means one thing after this much time, I'm afraid (& after such a big appt). :(

Done! Do y'all get a special email when you get a PM? I never have--I only see them if I log in. I did request a read receipt, though.

Take care of yourself, Lils!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Butterfly67

pbl_ge said:


> Done! Do y'all get a special email when you get a PM? I never have--I only see them if I log in. I did request a read receipt, though.

I get an email when I get a PM :thumbup:

twiggers i think that cycles can be a bit messed up in the months after coming off BCP I'm afraid so it may take a while for things to settle down :flower:


----------



## dashka

I am so far behind.... sorry have been sick...:sick: (and work is sooo busy)

but just saw Chicken's news!!

Chicken -

Spoiler
OMG - I hope this is it!!! :happydance::happydance:Congrats Hun!!! a little chicken nugget is awesome! Did I tell you that DH and I call each other "chicken nugget' as an endearing name?:hugs::kiss:

will try to catch up tomorrow....


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks dash, I think chicken nugget is a really sweet name and it has definitely stook here. Sorry you have been sick hun, how is the IVF going. We need more BFPs on here xxx


----------



## Mahas

Congrats on ur good news... May u be blessed with a beautiful and healthy baby soon...


----------



## pbl_ge

Nice Tickers, CC! :winkwink:


----------



## owl35

chicken -

Spoiler
that's wonderful news honey! So happy for you! :happydance: :dance:

dash - I peeked in your journal to see how you are doing. I hope that nasty bug goes away soon. I wish you the very best of luck for your ivf :flower: :hugs:

afm -

Spoiler
we transferred two good looking blasts yesterday. We could see the blasts and watch the transfer on a tv screen while it happened. That was pretty cool. And the best news is that I have 4 snow babies! :wohoo:


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl

Spoiler
Thats fantastic news honey sending you loads of baby dust, and 4 snow babies, thats amazing. Do you think you could cope with 6 kids :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Owl thats so cool. Have got everything crossed for u.xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Owl - 

Spoiler
Congrats on being PUPO! :dust:


----------



## doorbell

Owl,


Spoiler
Amazing news, you must be thrilled. Sending lots of growing vibes to your little blasts, take it easy, very precious cargo on board :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy, How are you honey?


----------



## Maddy40

chickenchaser said:


> Maddy, How are you honey?

5dpiui and trying not to think about it :winkwink: Actually I'm working, exercising and living life as normal this cycle. I figure being 'careful' didn't work with the previous two so I may as well try something different this time around :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

Wow!!!! Owl am
Excited for you!!!!! Go
Blasts go!


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy, Keeping everything crossed for you honey XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Owl and Maddy: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy have added my toes to the crossed fingers!! Good luck.xx


----------



## owl35

Maddy - I have everything crossed for you. Do you get any progesterone suppositories? If not are they checking your progesterone level 7dpiui? Are you going to POAS? Good luck! :flower:

ness - how are you doing on your clomid cycle? Where are you at? Are you getting monitored? :hugs: Sorry if I asked this before. My memory isn't the greatest lately :shrug:

Hugs and love to all :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Kismet, CC, Ness :hugs::kiss: with all that :dust: and appendage-crossing I'd say I must be in with a chance at least!

Owl...yes I am the lucky recipient of wazoo-bullets twice daily. My my my ain't that a treat :roll: Progesterone bloods on Monday and HCG bloods at the end of next week. And then....IVF consult #2 a few days later.


----------



## pbl_ge

Owl:

Spoiler
OMG, that's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!! As they say, you're now PUPO!!!! :dust:

Maddy, really hope this round works for you!!! :happydance: :dust: :happydance: :dust:

I'm keeping everything crossed for you, except my legs! :haha:

AFM, I think I'm 1 dpo, but gotta wait for confirmation. I really hope so, because we need a BD break! :sleep: In the meantime, my friend and I are going out for :wine: today. This is Pebble, reporting for duty!!!!!! [Salutes!]

Big :hugs: to one and all!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

*Owl* - you really mean 4 snowy-owl babies right? :thumbup: :happydance: 

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zm_OYZ4qYH8/UDkz9IdunEI/AAAAAAAAJkU/ND9v9Pl7lkg/s400/baby+snowy+owl.jpg

https://www.burkemuseum.org/static/arcticwings/large/snowy_owl_chicks.jpg

So happy for you, sending you snowy white owl baby :dust::dust::dust::dust: 


*Maddy* - wazoo-bullets :haha: I don't blame you for doing "business as usual" - enjoy it hun! And sending you major :dust::dust::dust:!!!
*
Pebbs* - my end is done too.:thumbup: I've been meaning to send her a PM for a while now. I get emailed when I get a PM too. I think its part of your settings somewhere (but I don't get emailed on anything else). I am going to assume that the :wine: is on for tonight???

I know Miss *Dwrgi* will also drink my share of cider with it being St. David's Day - have fun hun! :beer::wine::drunk: But good to have a variety of fruits, of course - grapes, apples - all good!

*Twigs* - looks like you got it now, no more worries! :thumbup:

*TGIF, TGIFF & TFIF!!!!!*


----------



## LilSluz

Pebbs - we cross-posted, I'll do the leg crossing & you do the :wine: crossing (cheers!)!!! Have fun hun!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## nessaw

Thanks owl. Am 9dpo. Had cd21 bloods for prog yest but don't think I can find out results tilnext thurs. Am going to try calling the clinic on mon am. Am ignoring any thing vaguely like a symptom. Not testing til thurs at the earliest which is cd28 but am hoping if af doesn"t show, will try and hold out til next weekend. Last month I tested early and kept fooling myself that it was too early when it was bfn. Fingers crossed.

Have a fab weekend everyone.xx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies! Maddie Im
Sending sticking iui vibes to you! Imagine if owl, cc and Maddie are our next hatrick! 

Followed by the next three in quick succession as there is more than enough baby dust bd and bd hehe to go around!!!!!

Am very excited, oh formally proposed on a bended knee by the ocean with a wild sea, and the most gorgeous 1.5 carat perfect diamond that I have ever seen! 

Have never been more in love! He's now formally my fiancée though our wedding has been booked for a year!


----------



## BabyBean14

Oh my gosh! DrH I'm so happy for you!! That's amazing! :cloud9: Will we get to see a pic of the ring?? (Hint!) :winkwink:


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies,

Here is the new bit of bling from my darling OH. 

He's a keeper. But I already knew that - and we are up the duff anyway which is an even bigger commitment.

Thinking of you all.
 



Attached Files:







Ring.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 66


----------



## dashka

Doorbell  glad you are going for another try with your own eggs:thumbup:  and glad Doc gave you hope!:hugs:

Ceilani  re: when CD1 is  every doc thinks differently  my ND says that if you get red flow after 4pm its the following day  but my RE says that as long as you get it before bed THAT is your first day. (I tend to like my NDs thinking though):winkwink:. Ive never heard of wheatgrass causing all those symptoms....:shrug: have you had your iron levels checked? I dont take it myself though because I am fearing that I may have immunes issues re: fertility and dont want anything at the moment that will improve my immune system. Good luck on the tests!:thumbup:

Nessaw - congrats on the mortgage!:thumbup: Good luck on the tests! Fingers crossed for you!:hugs:

Pebble - so sorry about the POS student....:grr::grr: crappola I say!!! Hope you caught that eggy!!:thumbup: Enjoy your vino!!:wine::hugs:

Mirium  hope you are ok hun... Miss you:hugs:

Moon  hope you are ok hun too.... Miss you:hugs:

Lils  need to check your journal.... but sorry you got the stomach bug too.... rats!!! :nope::grr: You are probably so pale because of it  same thing happened to me before I got the bug...People asked me day before what was wrong. Today Im better and the colour came back.. But getting iron tested is really important too!! Are you not taking iron supplements now? Usually pre-natal vitamins have tons of iron in them. Mine is broken up into 2 different pills to separate the iron from the calcium as one stops the other from absorbing ....but I think I mentioned that here before. Be aware of that too when eating high iron foods dont take with calcium foods and vice versa dont take iron supplements with calcium foods/supplements. Vitamin C helps to absorb iron.:hugs::kiss:

Owl

Spoiler
 that is great news!!! :thumbup::thumbup:2 blasts transferred and 4 snow babies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed and congrats on being PUPO!

Maddy  fingers crossed for you! Hoping that you trying something different will be the trick!:thumbup: So next Friday eh??:happydance::hugs:

Dr. H  Congrats on the Amazing proposal!!!:cloud9: He's definitely a keeper! Wow.... sounds so romantic.....:cloud9::kiss: Beautiful Bling!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - sorry I'm finally over the stomach bug I had -just reallly bad nausea for 2 days and fever first day. Work sooo crazy stressful this week too. So had baseline on Wed -all good so far - (more in my journal) and started Femara, Prednisone a few days ago and started injections of Menopur today! all went well. Didn't get to go to reiki because of snow storm and my sickness but I did go to acupuncture tonight....:sleep: Going for intralipids on Monday (which will also be my next scan at clinic CD7). I'm getting really good at the 'stretching of the truth' at work... :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

Great bling DrH
Dash hope you feel better soon.
Everone who needs a bit of luck I will join Lils with the leg crossing, Much to DH discussed lol.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats DrHouse, beautiful ring!!


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations drh. Lovely bit of bling!

Dashka am wishing and hoping and sending u tons of babydust for this cycle.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, drh!


----------



## owl35

Dash - glad you are feeling better. Good luck with the shots. But you are a pro already :hugs:

DrH - congratulations on your engagement. Beautiful ring!:flower:

Does anybody know what happened to JennyEC? She was supposed to start the shots for IVF just a week later than me but I haven't seen her since... :shrug:

Have a wonderful weekend ladies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Maddy40

DrH ...noice, very noice.... what a guy!

Oh & for DrSquid's friends...

Spoiler
I saw a pic on another thread, she's had the twins and it was a natural birth!


----------



## twiggers

Temp is still climbing today! Hoping for crosshairs soon!


----------



## Lady H

Maddy what thread was it, I've been hunting for her?


----------



## pbl_ge

Owl, how are you feeling, darling? Sending you sticky dust!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies - hope everyone is doing ok.....

Purps - I just wrote in your journal hun..... I am soooooo sorry to hear your news...:cry::cry::cry::cry: Sending you giant hugs.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: wish we could all be there with you:hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Lady H said:
 

> Maddy what thread was it, I've been hunting for her?

In the TTC -> Assisted Conception section, a thread called "Just Got Referred for IVF".


----------



## pbl_ge

She also just checked in here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ertility-treatments-year-iui-ivf-etc-504.html


----------



## nessaw

Just got my cd21 results for progesterone. Needed over 30 for def ov and got 57.51so just holding on now to test. Day 26/13 dpo today. No major symptoms but have been studiously ignoring them. Am trying to hold out til sat. Might weaken if af isn't here by fri!

Congrats drs.

Hope everyones doing ok.x


----------



## pbl_ge

That sounds great, Ness!!!! :thumbup: :dust: :dust:


----------



## owl35

nessaw said:


> Just got my cd21 results for progesterone. Needed over 30 for def ov and got 57.51so just holding on now to test. Day 26/13 dpo today. No major symptoms but have been studiously ignoring them. Am trying to hold out til sat. Might weaken if af isn't here by fri!

Maddy - that's sounds fantastic! I have everything crossed for you! Sending you tons of sticky dust! :dust:

dash - I hope you are doing well. Will peek in your journal later to see how things are going. Having everything crossed for you as well! Go follies! :hugs:

afm - This 2ww is truly brutal. I thought I was doing ok until yesterday but I have no symptoms whatsoever and I'm getting worried. I feel totally fine and my belly is getting smaller too (which I heard isn't necessarily a good sign). And I have another week of this... :dohh:


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> afm - This 2ww is truly brutal. I thought I was doing ok until yesterday but I have no symptoms whatsoever and I'm getting worried. I feel totally fine and my belly is getting smaller too (which I heard isn't necessarily a good sign). And I have another week of this... :dohh:

Hey lovely, this is completely normal! All of it! The first week is great as you are still optimistic of success, and then, with the lack of symptoms and the sheer length of time since ET, it gets harder and harder. But, I know of many women who've had IVF and had NO symptoms whatsover and were pregnant all along. You cannot speculate until you test on OTD, so, until confirmed otherwise, let's just assume that you are still PUPO and keep the faith alive!!!! Remember good ole Jon Bon Jovi:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZQyVUTcpM4

And doesn't he look stonking in this video!!??? 

Hang on in there lovely! It's not over till the fat lady sings, and I ain't singing yet!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Stay strong Owl, you can do this. Its impossible not to symptom spot but it drives you :wacko:
Visualise your lil ones bedding in as please God they are doing.

Maddy, hope your wait is going well and all is as it should be.

Grow little ones grow!

When are you both testing?

:flower:

Ness, glad your result was a good one. Every little hurdle brings us that bit closer to what we are all here for. 

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Maddy40

Owl, I know heaps of people that don't get symptoms (heck, my only long-term BFP I didn't know until PG I was 7 weeks :blush:) FWIW I've got no symptoms either, bah humbug :growlmad:


----------



## Ceilani

Ness - That's awesome! When is af due for you? FX'd it stays away!!

I'm half way through my first clomid cycle...not too many side effects so far. I've just had wicked heartburn with the pills. Forget diamonds, Tums are a girls best friend right now!

And just because I'm feeling a little feisty today, here's some (in)fertility humor. Lord knows I could use some!

https://www.fertilitynation.com/13-...ke-you-not-want-to-punch-someone-in-the-face/


----------



## nessaw

Ceilani my cycles vary between 22-29 days so not really sure. The av is 26 so passed that today. Am going with fri as af due (29) and then test on sat as late. However my fs said about putting me on orog supplements if I get pg so looking at the best outcome testing on fri w mean if I was pg I cd call the clinic as its shut on a mon. I made it past the shops tonight without buying a test so just need to manage that two more nights! 

Nightmare on the heartburn. Think I must have got off quite lightly with side effects.

Owl and maddy still got everything crossed.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness and Owl I didn't get any symptoms until I was late, So still hope will be think of you both XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

To our lovely Padster!

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Padbrat,
Happy birthday to you!!!

Hip Hip Hooray!!​

Hope you're having a great day chick!!!

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## dashka

Pad &#8211; Happy Birthday!!! :cake::cake:Where are you hun???? Hope you are ok??

Owl &#8211; yes the TWW is awful after IVF especially :nope:&#8211; the way Dwrgi described is right on&#8230; especially when you start to feel AF symptoms (that could also be preggers symptoms:winkwink:)&#8230; Hey since you did a 5 day transfer &#8211; aren&#8217;t you like 10DPO really now or something like that??? Which means you could test in a few days! (so that&#8217;s less than a week)&#8230; are you gonna wait for the Beta or test before? For my first IVF I waited until 16DP (and had beta scheduled for next day) but this time around not sure if I would wait that long. We&#8217;ll see! Fingers crossed for you hun!:thumbup::hugs:

Maddy &#8211; Chart&#8217;s lookin&#8217; good so far&#8230;. Fingers crossed this is it hun!:thumbup::hugs:

Ness &#8211; yay for good progesterone levels! :thumbup:

Ceilani - hope the Clomid works for you!

Lils &#8211; I&#8217;m over the moon for you &#8211; re: your news!!!:happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Purps &#8211; thinking of you hun&#8230;.lots of hugs surrounding you&#8230;.:hugs::hugs:

Hello and luvs to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM &#8211; things are going well so far &#8211;went to clinic yesterday and had intralipids administered and they&#8217;ve added Cetrotide injections now to keep me from ovulating too early, increased the Menopur etc&#8230;. Going back to clinic tomorrow morning and will ask re: size/# follicles (at baseline there were 13, but we&#8217;ll see how many are growing) I feel like a walking medicine cabinet with everyone I'm taking (I thought this was supposed to be a minimal stim cycle :dohh:- but I guess the number of meds are also because I've asked to take extra stuff for possible immunes issues) I can't believe I'm taking all this crap, but it will all be worth it if it works and if it doesn't then at least I know I pulled out all the stops. Feeling really bloated, kind of foggy headed/dizzy and a little nauseous at times but went to acupuncture today and it helped a lot I think.


----------



## owl35

dwrgi - Wow, thank you so much for posting that Bon Jovi video :happydance: Man he was young back then and good looking (he still is actually). I think I was like 16 when that song came out and I saw him in concert back then too :dance: Anyway, thank you for your encouraging words and making me feel better :hugs:

dash - so happy to hear that everything is going well with you! I hope you hear good news tomorrow that all your follies are growing well. 13 at baseline is an excellent number. Btw, how are you doing with the Menopur shots? I hated those. Menopur stings or burns or something like that when injected - I could never really tell how it felt, but it wasn't pleasant. 
Yes, you are right, I think I'm technically like 10dpo today. I had to promise my husband that I will NOT POAS before beta test. I used to be a POAS addict but with this cycle I'm actually a little terrified because I'm not sure I can look at one more bfn ever again... But we'll see if I have to willpower :winkwink:

pad - Happy Birthday! :cake: Hope you are doing well :hugs:

door - How is it going? What are you up to? :hugs:

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies :kiss: :hug:


----------



## nessaw

Stupid fecking witch came today. :-(


----------



## doorbell

Feck that witch Ness, sooo unwelcome. Hope next month is your month :flower:

Another day down in your TWW Maddy and Owl, come on time, FLY! Thinking of you both. 

Dashka, so far so good, looking forward to the next installment...

afm, had my day 3 bloods, once doc gets the results, he should be sending out my prescription/protocol for the next IVF. Back on the roller coaster again, I must need my head testing :haha:

Hola to all the other ladies :hi:


----------



## Dwrgi

So sorry Ness. She is an evil witch. Big :hugs::hugs:, and lots of treats for you today! :kiss::kiss:

Doorbell-good luck with this cycle! What are you going to do differently?? Any steroids? Good luck anyway! I really admire you for going ahead again. I couldn't face a fourth attempt with my OE, but I am older than you, so that does make a difference! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Owl-big hugs and stay away from the sticks, AWAY, I say!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

So sorry ness :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, so sorry for AF. :hugs: But it sounds really good that your progesterone was nice and high, even on a non-BFP month! :thumbup: (This is right, isn't it? I'm still unsure of all this stuff.)

Doorbell, good luck on the CD3 tests!!! 

Happy birthday, Pad!! :cake: :cake: :cake: Where the heck are you?? Can one of her FB friends attest she's okay? I worry. :nope:

Owl, I wouldn't be worried about the symptoms. Lots of women don't have any. That said, I am soooooooooooooooooooooo nervous for you!!!! Sending you boatloads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Let us know the SECOND you get test results!!!

Maddy, any symptoms for you now? FX this cycle works so you don't have to make any of those IVF decisions....or pay all that $$. :dust: :dust: :dust:

Chicken

Spoiler
Did you get betas done? What's your next step? :cloud9:

Ceil, hope the heartburn has improved. :sick: That sounds really unpleasant. You might want to double check that Tums are okay for pregnant women--I seem to recall something else is preferable, but I don't really remember. Love the jokes. :haha: Someone around here had an infertility lightbulb joke. I kind of remember it, but I might screw it up. Anyone? Anyone?

This thread has actually seemed a bit quiet recently! Where'd everyone go? :hi: :hi:

Nothing new for me. 6 dpo. Just waiting. :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## Maddy40

pbl_ge said:


> Maddy, any symptoms for you now?

Nil, nada, zilch.....10dpiui bloods are in 6 hours. Feeling :shrug: Hope your wait goes quickly :hugs::kiss:

Pebs and Lils did either of you hear back from Mirium or Moon? :nope:

Dash it sounds like you are chugging along okay :flower:

Pad :cake::drunk::-({|= Happy birthday!

Doorbell what protocol will you be doing? Hope your hormones don't go all :muaha: 

Owl maybe you could POAS during the night (yes, you could be the pee-ninja :ninja:). Then claim you were sleepwalking? :haha:

Ness :hugs: honey. My chart and progesterone always look sooo good too. Why oh why do I even bother temping :shrug:

CC :hi: how are you feeling? 

Twiggers, Doorbell, Dwrgi, DrH and the myriad other ladies I've missed...Happy Thursday (yes it's Thursday in Australia already). :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

Ness: :hugs: :grr:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## owl35

Maddy40 said:


> Owl maybe you could POAS during the night (yes, you could be the pee-ninja :ninja:). Then claim you were sleepwalking? :haha:

Maddy - your post really made me laugh out loud :rofl: a sleepwalking pee ninja :ninja:! What a great idea! Good luck with your blood test :thumbup: Let us know. Lot's of last minute :dust: for you!

ness - so sorry the wicked :witch: showed her ugly face. :hugs:

door - yay, for starting your next IVF! Best of luck to you!! Do you know which protocol they will put you on? Are they doing anything different this time? :hugs:

dwrgi: ok, ok, I stay away... I must admit that dash triggered my POAS addiction a little bit. I used to have the HPTs in a drawer right next to the toilet so I moved them in a different room so I wouldn't be tempted every time I use the bathroom :wacko:

pbl - don't worry, you are always the first to know! :hugs: 6dpo - good luck. When are you testing? Lot's of :dust:

dash - How are the follies doing? :hugs:

Lots of love, ladies! :hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness I'm so sorry about AF She really is a witch. Love and hugs for you XXX

Maddy and Pebble

Spoiler
I'm doing fine thanks ladies. I'm coping well with the symptoms, I'll take anything as long as nugget is OK. I haven't had any betas done, I don't get to see the midwife until 8 weeks. But we are only holiday for my 8th and 9th week, so I'm hoping they will see me before I go. Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Hi ladies, thanks for asking about my treatment. My previous IVF's, I've done gonal F only or menopur only, this cycle i think he is putting me on a combination of the two. I will be on the short protocol which I'm relieved about, I found it so much easier than the long. Am going on the pill before hand which apparently should make the follies grow more evenly. 

Other than that, the only thing I'm doing differently is taking CoEQ10 and melatonin (i take plenty of other supplements but they are the two I have added to my regime). All I seem to do is pop pills!

I think if this one fails, I need to accept my eggs just arent up to the job and start looking at other options. For my own sanity though, I need to be able to look back when I'm old(er) :jo: and know that I did everything in my power to make this happen, I dont want to have any regrets.


----------



## dashka

Owl  waiting to POAS - you are so brave!!! sorry if I triggered your addiction..:winkwink: I'm praying for you!!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs: I say I will test sooner this time but I know once I get there it will be a different story and will be scared to :argh:

Ness  sorry re: :witch::grr: Damn that nasty wart faced - beeee-atch!!! take care of yourself hun:hugs::hugs:

Doorbell  re: next IVF  you are one brave chick!!:thumbup: wishing you all the best of luck on this next try - make sure they pull out all the stops for you (if you're willing) ie. blood thinners, steroids (prednisone) -maybe intralipids too?:hugs::hugs:

Pebble  6DPO eh?? hope you are keeping busy.... and eating some of the tantalizing grilled pineapple you posted the other day... even if it's not the core - it still looks sooooo tasty.:hugs:

Maddy  OMG you are getting beta today????!!! wow will it show up for sure?? GOOD luck hun !!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Twiggers  enjoy your trip!:thumbup:

Chicken 

Spoiler
hope you get to see the midwife before your trip! Glad you are doing ok so far!:hugs::thumbup:

Pad - WHERE ARE YOU?????!!!!! WE MISS OUR PAD!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Moon and Mirium - worried about you......:hugs::hugs::hugs::shrug::shrug:

Hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - clinic app't went well (more in journal)...:thumbup: He thinks I will end up with 5-7 mature eggs (there are lots more smaller follicles but whether they will be mature is unknown) Right now the bigger ones are around 17mm which is right for this stage... RE thinks that ER will be either Sunday or Monday!:shock::shock: Going back for next scan on Friday and will know for sure then.:thumbup: Tomorrow is my last day at work so things are crazy trying to wrap up....:wacko:


----------



## Mirium

Hey guys, I am fine. I am surprised at how well I am doing. I thought to myself - you can either get depressed which you'll have to fight to get out of later and will make you miserable or you can be as happy as you can be and I chose the latter. I will still TTC (gosh I don't miss the 2 week waits... :)) although I don't feel very confident about that at all. In large part, I have accepted that I may be childless and I feel that will help in TTC again (or so I hope) because I 'am simply trying'. I still didn't get my results back yet from fetal tissue/D&C. It takes 6-8 weeks. I guess it should be back anytime now. Thank you so much guys for your concern!! I will join the thread again soon!

Hello to everyone - Pebble, Lils, Dashka, Dwrgi, Owl, Butterfly, Maddy, Kismet, Nessaw, Chicken, DrH, Moon, LadyH, Purple, Pad and all the new ladies too. I hope I didn't miss anyone. Take care all.


----------



## drhouse

Boys and girls Im having a premonition. I think that there is serious amounts of baby dust around. In fact I am sure that we are going to get 3 or 4 BFPs within a short while... This will be exciting for all of us... there are some fabbo charts out there and its time... we have been in a bit of a lull....


I am so excited to hear BF news.

CC you are doing well girl friend. Pleased your patient set you straight wink wink 

Pad happy birthday we miss you.

Lils - your news has left me tickled pink.

Lady is three quarters till the home plate... soon soon soon...

Mirium, pleased to see you back!

Purps am thinking of you....

Dash, Dwrgi, Maddie, Kismet.... I am expecting great things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Literally!!!!

I am crossing my fingers and toes and legs (grr.....) for everyone on this lovely thread. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all - 10dpiui results today. I got a HCG reading of 2-point-something but they said it's likely the tail end of my trigger or maybe another chemical preg. Between Monday and today my progesterone fell from 138 to 28 which is below viable pregnancy level, despite being on medication. So it seems it's a BFN here and onto IVF. Sigh.


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn, am so sorry maddy but yes, let's all move on to ivf and get our bfps :hugs::hugs:

Drh :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Oh Maddy and BF... Rubbish!


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Hi all - 10dpiui results today. I got a HCG reading of 2-point-something but they said it's likely the tail end of my trigger or maybe another chemical preg. Between Monday and today my progesterone fell from 138 to 28 which is below viable pregnancy level, despite being on medication. So it seems it's a BFN here and onto IVF. Sigh.

I'm so sorry, lovely Maddy. It's just not fair. :nope::nope: What I really hate about this whole business is that it hangs on a knife edge. Monday, all looking good, good prog. etc., and then today, bam, all over. It is such a cruel trick by Mother Nature. I'm going to have a word with her one of these fine days... 

But, at least you can move on to IVF, which is the Dog's Bollox of AC, so bring it all on, I say!! Good luck lovely, and don't give up!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr H-that is an amazing picture!!!!! Wowsers!! You must be chuffed to bits! And thank you for your so kind thoughts and encouragement. You are a real star!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Owl-how's the aversion to POAS going?????:haha::haha::haha: Just hang on in there, and try and keep your mind occupied...... (and that's NOT by peeing on a stick, btw!!! :winkwink:). Good luck! :hugs:

Doorbell-I would DEFO ask for steroids to help implantation, etc. You want to feel that you have thrown everything at this cycle, and no regrets!!! Intralipids and prednisolone seem to be the biggies, but my friends have taken clexane too, and prontogest (another form of progesterone) too. DEMAND these if you have to, and watch your bank account go stratospherically empty!!! :haha: Good luck! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody, :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

Mirium, so good to hear from you!!! Glad you're doing well. :hugs: Sorry you're still waiting for results. That must be hard. :nope:

Maddy--Dammit! So sorry this didn't work. But bring on the Ivf!!

Owl, thinking of you!! :dust::dust::dust: 

DrH, maybe a spoiler??????????


----------



## twiggers

So sorry maddy :(


----------



## drhouse

Pebble... tried to spoil it. Computer wouldn't have it. Will remove it if you would prefer.


----------



## doorbell

So sorry Maddy, its so rubbish! Onto the big guns though, look forward, it will all end well :hugs:

Owl, you're so good not testing, you can resist! Another day closer, hope time has sped up even a tiny bit for you. The TWW is nothing short of torture!!

Dwrgi, thanks for that advice. I will definately ask my doctor, although my problem has always been poor embryos from my crappy eggs so I doubt its an implantation problem but as you say, best to throw everything we can at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ceilani

Door - Good luck with this round of IVF...Hopefully this will get you your sticky bean!

DrH - I love that prognosis! Would be amazing to see many more dreams come true.

Maddy - I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: FX'd for IVF doing the trick. When are you set to start the process?

I'm hanging in there, taking my last clomid pill tonight. Woke up with the sweats last night, but hey at least I know the pills are kicking in! I have my fx'd that delaying ovulation by a few days does the trick. If not, I'll be scheduling a HSG for the next cycle. :wacko:

For now though, my doc (ob/gyn) told me to make an appt for an US when I get a pos opk, but I've been reading that people set one up ahead of time for a certain day, like CD12. What have your experiences been? I wouldn't have a problem with it, but getting away from work on that short of notice is going to be touchy.

Hugs and :dust: to all!


----------



## Dwrgi

Mirium said:


> Hey guys, I am fine. I am surprised at how well I am doing. I thought to myself - you can either get depressed which you'll have to fight to get out of later and will make you miserable or you can be as happy as you can be and I chose the latter. I will still TTC (gosh I don't miss the 2 week waits... :)) although I don't feel very confident about that at all. In large part, I have accepted that I may be childless and I feel that will help in TTC again (or so I hope) because I 'am simply trying'. I still didn't get my results back yet from fetal tissue/D&C. It takes 6-8 weeks. I guess it should be back anytime now. Thank you so much guys for your concern!! I will join the thread again soon!
> 
> Hello to everyone - Pebble, Lils, Dashka, Dwrgi, Owl, Butterfly, Maddy, Kismet, Nessaw, Chicken, DrH, Moon, LadyH, Purple, Pad and all the new ladies too. I hope I didn't miss anyone. Take care all.

Hey Mirium

Lovely to hear from you. I am glad that you are not giving up, and are choosing the optimistic vs pessimistic approach. I think there are plenty of miracle stories on here for you to keep the faith that you will carry a pregnancy one day. Think of Pad, and Lils, to name but two, who had multiple losses and now are pregnant! (I'm sure you won't mind me mentioning you both, Lils and Pads? :kiss::kiss:). 

What does your doctor say, and do you have a plan of action?? A plan of action is ALWAYS a good way forward! 

Big loves to you and stay with us! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy so sorry. Big hugs.x

mirium lovely to see u back.

Love to all. Am lurking for a while. Not dealing very well with this month. Can't seem to find any silver linings. Starting back on the clomid tonight. Blah!


----------



## dashka

Hi Ladies,

Maddy - oh hun I'm so sorry to hear about your results!:cry: Dammit!!! It's awful when you know it's a BFN coming .... I don't know what's worse - knowing before or getting more hopes up along the wait only to have them crash.. I'm so sorry hun... I hope the IVF comes soon and that will be the magic ticket!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

BF - sorry about today but you're not out yet.... still holding onto hope for you!!:hugs::kiss:

Owl - how are you doing today hun? You have done so well so far you should be very proud of yourself....:hugs::hugs:

Dr.H - oh no I missed the photo and now it's gone?? :nope:have you posted anywhere else? Thanks for your prediction! I certainly hope I'm in that group of BFPs in the next few weeks!:hugs::hugs:

Ness - sorry you are down hun...:hugs:. it just sucks doesn't it... :nope:but somehow we pick ourselves up and eat chocolate :winkwink:and get lots of hugs and we take on the next plan!! ...:hugs::hugs:

Pebbs - hope you are doing ok hun.... you sound really stressed lately... I hope DH is behaving!!:hugs::hugs:

Ceilani - not sure what you mean about u/s scheduling... do you mean for your HSG? doesn't that have to be before ovulation? 

Mirium - so glad to hear from you....:hugs: I am glad you are trying to move on and hope you get the results and make your next plan (or not) whatever you feel at peace with is what you should do.:hugs::hugs:

AFM - went to reiki last night and it was great.... Last day at work today and tomorrow back to clinic and they'll tell me when ER is going to be (either Sun/Mon). I'm so tired from all the early mornings and appointments and trying to get work all finished before I go on 'vacation'. We're almost there!!

Hugs and luvs to all!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy I'm so sorry honey. XXX

Mirium, lovely to see you.

Hi everyone else big hugs, sorry post are small at the moment. But still reading and sending positive vibes XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Maddy: That's pants, that is!! :hugs: Here's hoping IVF does the trick!! :hugs: :dust:

BF: :hugs:

DrH: Oh, the pressure!! :haha: Thanks for the encouragement.

Hugs to everyone who needs it. :hug:


----------



## owl35

maddy - oh I'm so sorry honey. :hugs:

mirium - lovely to hear from you. I'm glad you're keeping your head up! You go girl! :hugs:

ness - hang in there lovely. Good luck with your next clomid round :hugs:

dash- Your cycle is going so fast! I can't believe ER is just around the corner for you. That's so exciting! You hang in there. The stressful clinic appointments are almost over. Thinking about you! :hug:

afm - I've stayed away from the sticks and actually wasn't even tempted this morning. And the pee ninja :ninja: didn't come out either last night :haha: It's been a good day. Haven't felt the need to google symptoms (or lack of them). I'm sure it will be a different story tomorrow, but I'll enjoy the calmness while it lasts.

Hugs and love to all! :kiss:


----------



## Mirium

Dwrgi said:


> Mirium said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am fine. I am surprised at how well I am doing. I thought to myself - you can either get depressed which you'll have to fight to get out of later and will make you miserable or you can be as happy as you can be and I chose the latter. I will still TTC (gosh I don't miss the 2 week waits... :)) although I don't feel very confident about that at all. In large part, I have accepted that I may be childless and I feel that will help in TTC again (or so I hope) because I 'am simply trying'. I still didn't get my results back yet from fetal tissue/D&C. It takes 6-8 weeks. I guess it should be back anytime now. Thank you so much guys for your concern!! I will join the thread again soon!
> 
> Hello to everyone - Pebble, Lils, Dashka, Dwrgi, Owl, Butterfly, Maddy, Kismet, Nessaw, Chicken, DrH, Moon, LadyH, Purple, Pad and all the new ladies too. I hope I didn't miss anyone. Take care all.
> 
> Hey Mirium
> 
> Lovely to hear from you. I am glad that you are not giving up, and are choosing the optimistic vs pessimistic approach. I think there are plenty of miracle stories on here for you to keep the faith that you will carry a pregnancy one day. Think of Pad, and Lils, to name but two, who had multiple losses and now are pregnant! (I'm sure you won't mind me mentioning you both, Lils and Pads? :kiss::kiss:).
> 
> What does your doctor say, and do you have a plan of action?? A plan of action is ALWAYS a good way forward!
> 
> Big loves to you and stay with us! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey Dwrgi,

Thanks so much for your positivity!! I know exactly what you mean but sometimes, I worry that my uterus has been through too much trauma (removing fibroids etc) or that I may just be one of the horror stories I see online of people who have had 7, 8 miscarriages. It scares the heck out of you, especially when you're at an age when you don't have the time to just wait on that good one/egg so I decided to sober up and be open to any outcome. 

I haven't spoken to my doctor about moving forward yet. At my follow up he seemed to think that the miscarriages are age related which is very likely. Seems like some women have egg quality problems earlier (started at 36 for me) or some may claim that it's just bad luck...who knows. I intend to just try again...no real plan of action. My insurance covers Femara and IUI so I'll consider that. If I felt like I could afford IVF, I would have considered doing it with chromosomal testing to get the best embryos but that's not a plan right now. As you said earlier, I am just hoping that I will get a good, sticky BFP. I know someone who had that experience too - 3 miscarriages, 1 stillbirth after and a live birth eventually - born when she was 43. I must stop by your journal to cheer you on and see how your TTC journey is going. That was always my intent but...whew, this TTC journey is hectic and gets in the way of everything for me. I wear glasses but has not gone to see the eye specialist for the past 3 years. I have not kept up with my dental cleanings as I should either. I just wrote a book...:). Take care Dwrgi and :dust: to you!


----------



## Mirium

Nessaw - sorry about the BFN!! Hopefully, your BFP is coming soon!!

Pebble - hopefully your BFP is coming soon too!!

Chicken

Spoiler
I am so happy for you!!!!

Owl - Hopefully, this is your time!!!

Dashka - all the best this time!!!

Moon - I hope all is well...:hugs:

AFM - I called my RE's office today. They said they have results back but the doc has to review it first before they reveal it and he's out until Monday so then he'll review it.

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all


----------



## pbl_ge

Mirium said:


> AFM - I called my RE's office today. They said they have results back but the doc has to review it first before they reveal it and he's out until Monday so then he'll review it.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to all

Glad to know the wait is almost over. Good luck!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lamago

nessaw said:


> Maddy so sorry. Big hugs.x
> 
> mirium lovely to see u back.
> 
> Love to all. Am lurking for a while. Not dealing very well with this month. Can't seem to find any silver linings. Starting back on the clomid tonight. Blah!

Nessaw, what was your progesterone level when they gave you clomid?


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Love to all. Am lurking for a while. Not dealing very well with this month. Can't seem to find any silver linings.

Ness we can pity-party together hun :brat::hissy: 


Now I have to do that darned pre-IVF reading. Our appts are Wed & Thu next week which will be CD3 and 4....should I assume that's too late to start stims for this cycle? And I have NO idea what questions I should be asking. Anyone seen a good list posted anywhere?


----------



## nessaw

Lamago pre clomid I had cd21 tests at 5,18 +19. On this cycle it was 57.51. Over 30 means ov.


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> Now I have to do that darned pre-IVF reading. Our appts are Wed & Thu next week which will be CD3 and 4....should I assume that's too late to start stims for this cycle? And I have NO idea what questions I should be asking. Anyone seen a good list posted anywhere?

I did have a list of my own, but I can't find the blooming thing! But I found these on the web for you. I've added a few of my own too! 


What are the benefits of the treatment you've recommended and why do you think it's the best option for me? (Short or Long Protocol).

How many patients at your clinic have had this treatment, and how many had a baby?

Does my age affect the choice of fertility treatment?

What drugs will I have to take and what are the side effects?

Are there any alternatives to the drugs you have mentioned?

What lifestyle changes can I make that may boost my chance of having a successful pregnancy (eg, diet, exercise, stopping smoking, etc)?

Can you break down all the costs involved in this treatment?

Is there any way these costs can be reduced?

What kind of counselling or advice do you provide, and what is the cost?

Are there any patient groups or support groups I can join?

How many times do you scan me?

Do you take bloods at each appointment too (for oestrogen levels), or just take the womb lining as an indicator? (Maddy-I would have appreciated having bloods done, but my clinic said that there was no need as the womb lining told them all they needed to know. Bloods can give you an indication of how many 'eggs' you have as opposed to 'just' follicles, so, in my experience, is well worth doing).

What do you use as a trigger shot? 

What happens if there is a poor response? Do you cancel and wait for another month? 

Do you prefer 3 or 5 day transfer? 

How many embryos will you transfer, considering my age? (In the UK, they will transfer 2 embryos, max, if you are under 40; three, max, if you are over 40). 

Do you do assisted hatching as a matter of course, or is there a fee for this? 

Do you do ICSI/IMSI, or just plain IVF?

How much progesterone will you prescribe? And oestrogen too? (Both given after ET). 

Can I use steroids-intralipids, clexane, prednisolone, etc? 

What other options are available if this treatment does not work?

What happens next? Do my partner and I need to do anything? 

I'm sure there are loads more questions, but my brain is addled for now. If I can think of any more, I shall let you know!! Good luck! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## owl35

dwrgi - that's a very good list you got there lady! :thumbup: I think mine looked pretty much the same. 

maddy - does your insurance cover everything for IVF including all the meds? That insurance stuff was the biggest headache in our case. Talk to them before you start so you don't run into any surprises when ordering the meds or get the bill afterwards. Good luck with everything! :hug:

Have a great weekend ladies! :kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy love the pity party! I think I totally rocked it this time! 

This cycle am going down the mango chutney route with the crushed up clomid. I reckon if I google hard enough I can find a link between mango and fertility!!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness, sorry you are feeling a little down.. Sending you hugs and I hope things pick up for you soon XXX


----------



## Maddy40

Dwrgi - Brilliant THANKS :thumbup: Here's chocolate for you --->:flower: (well okay it's flower shaped chocolate, but use your imagination) I have a bunch of logistical questions to add so it's going to be quite the list :)

Owl - How are you doing? Luckily in Australia we have a global health system that subsidises IVF and most meds :dance: We will still be out of pocket $1,000-6,000 per cycle but I know that's nothing compared to the US. 

Ness - I'm feeling slightly better this morning, how about you? :kiss: It probably helps that I'm at work & will be kept busy. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## nessaw

Hi maddy am a lot better today. Had my class assembly in front of whole school and parents to take my mind off it-the assesmbly was about mothers day!

I lost it yesterday as I was working in the staffroom and during that hour various staff discussed a new born grandchild the due date of another grandchild and then announced another pregnancy. I don't expect them to not talk about it and any other day I would've been ok. Then I spoke to the bank and they asked if I had kids. We saw the mortgage broker about life insurance and that involved rehashing 
the miscarriage. Spent most of the day in or close to tears.

Glad ur doing a little better.

Think am still pumped full of hormones and now am topping it up. 

Af has finished. Lasted just over 2 days not particularly heavy and no period pain. Am thinking has the clomid thinned out my lining? This was an issue when I had an u/s months ago which showed ov but thin lining. Had a quick look on line and baby aspirin is mentioned a lot. Is anyone else taking this and how much should I take? Where can I get it in the uk?


----------



## Lady H

Ness my periods lasted two days max with no real cramping. I worried my lining was too thin and even asked my GP but she said it would be fine. And it was! I'm on Asprin as have been prescribed it so its the low dose 75mg. If you ask a Phamacist you can get it and its cheap, but they don't like to sell it to you. If you say it's been prescribed though they tend to sell it to you.


----------



## Maddy40

Ness I'm a *2-day-flow* kinda gal (used to be 7-10 days before fibroid removal). All 3 IUI cycles my lining was excellent. But if a light flow is something new then I'd flag it with your doctor.


----------



## nessaw

Thanks girls. Its varied a lot since coming off the injection. But normally nearer 3-4 days but have had a couple of 2 dayers before.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, so sorry you are down. ::cry: I think we've all been there! :hugs: :hugs: I'm really glad you asked about the short period/lining thing--I have that, too. This month was REALLY short and light. Glad to hear it's worked out okay for some ladies. 


Spoiler
(just TWO months, LadyH!!! :winkwink: )

So. I FINALLY bit the bullet yesterday and called to make a FS appt. :thumbup: I've never had any tests run, so I'd really like the blood panel. BUT. Today a friend of mine convinced me to go to Cape Cod next week (it's our spring break--:wohoo: :wohoo:) for a writing retreat. I'm super excited about that, but now I have to cancel the FS appt. In answer to the question I'm sure you're thinking, no there's no waiting list, but I've been told there's really only one doctor I want to see, so it depends on his schedule. I really could use a break, so I think this is worth it. I won't bring any tests with me, so AF will either show or not show on Thursday!

Sorry for the mostly selfish post. I feel like I've fallen behind this thread again. Hope everyone is doing well!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey lovelies! So sorry I have been AWOL... but been hectic over here!

Thank you all so much for your Birthday messages.... it set me off crying... something I do a lot... but to think with all the stresses of TTC (that I know so well) you would still think of me... well... umm... yup here come the tears...:cry:

Pad pulls herself together.... another tissue...:blush:

DrH that is some super gorg blingage there!

Spoiler
Stand by cos you may not be wearing it for long if your fingers start to swell like mine have... and feet... and calves... you get the idea!

Chicken...

Spoiler
I know I said it elsewhere but I am truly delighted for you.... remain calm.. remember Hope Is Important and keep wishing on those stars xx

Miruim, Ness and Maddy... I am so sorry that things didn't work out this time. Small comfort, but we are always here. Dwrgi is an absolute mine of info on all things IVF and when it does work for you all we will be dancing around and cheering for you! xx

Dash... OMG OMG OMG... not long... :happydance:your results all sound splendid so far! Come on follies come on! When is ET? Monday?

Pbl wow... Cape Cod... I went there once and had a great time! And you are going for a writers retreat... I would love to do that! I have been writing on and off for years (part of my degree was writing) and have some limited success .... but to actually devote proper time to it in such an amazing place would be something else! Enjoy!:flower:

Purps.... I hope you are OK. Sending love and hugs xxxx:hugs:

Dwrgi you mention me anytime you want chick! As you know, anyway I can help I will! Hope you are doing well... looks like it from the lovely FB piccies.. xx

Hey BF you back from sunning it yet! Yup... jealous me!

Ness I take aspirin - 75mg low dose... was part of my 3 month pre BFP protocol. You can get it off the shelf in Tesco for less than a quid.

Hello all you lovely ladies... Kis - how are you? And all the new ladies!


----------



## nessaw

Pebs ur writing retreat sounds wonderful.

Great to see u back pad.

I picked up some baby aspirin today. Do u take it every day of cycle? Also got some epo-is that every day as well? Rattling like shakin stevens!


----------



## nessaw

Lady h am moving onto ur cbfm sticks!! Hopefully they r the extra lucky ones!


----------



## padbrat

Yes Nee... every day. I would recommend taking after a meal to prevent the risk of ulcers.

I saw this just now... although it is about some IVF struggles it also gives some useful info and stats that the IVF'ers may find interesting...

https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/ivf-...er-adopting-cycles-acupuncture-102948607.html


----------



## Butterfly67

ness epo is just for the first half of your cycle though :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Any updates, Owl??? Testing day must be coming up soon. Thinking of you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## owl35

pbl_ge said:


> Any updates, Owl??? Testing day must be coming up soon. Thinking of you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

pbl - thanks lovely. Tomorrow is the big day. I didn't POAS and it wasn't that hard because I really didn't want to see a bfn again. But I will know in less than 24h. I'm terribly nervous. 

Lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

owl35 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Any updates, Owl??? Testing day must be coming up soon. Thinking of you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> pbl - thanks lovely. Tomorrow is the big day. I didn't POAS and it wasn't that hard because I really didn't want to see a bfn again. But I will know in less than 24h. I'm terribly nervous.
> 
> Lots of love! :hugs:Click to expand...

Omg. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

Don't know if most of you will know me but I wanted to give a heads up to someone I met on the iui board that I thought would be a perfect fit here. Hopefully she'll be in to introduce herself but as a heads up her name is...*BabyHopes1974*

She's doing a type of IUI that I'm not really familiar with and when she spoke about her dh's SA I recalled a few people in here who dealt with that issue and can't for the life of me remember. At any rate, I hope she comes by because she would have the support she needs with you all and maybe some of her questions will be answered here.

Love to each and every one of you! :hug:


----------



## BabyBean14

owl35 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Any updates, Owl??? Testing day must be coming up soon. Thinking of you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> pbl - thanks lovely. Tomorrow is the big day. I didn't POAS and it wasn't that hard because I really didn't want to see a bfn again. But I will know in less than 24h. I'm terribly nervous.
> 
> Lots of love! :hugs:Click to expand...

So exciting!!!! OMG good luck!!! :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maddy40

OMG Owl GOOD LUCK! I'm crossing everything for you. Even my legs! (And everyone TTC knows THAT'S a big sacrifice!)


----------



## drhouse

Good luck OWL!!!!! Hope this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doorbell

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you today Owl. Really hoping today is the start of an amazing journey xx


----------



## dashka

i need to catch up later - but just wanted to wish OWL best of luck today!!!:thumbup:
I really really hope this is it for you hun!:dust::dust:


going for my ER in a few hours... will try to update this evening if I'm not too doped up!:winkwink::wacko:

hugs and luvs to all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mirium

Good luck on ER Dash!!! 

Good luck Owl!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## nessaw

Good luck owl and dash.x

kismet really hoping the witch doesn't show.x congrats to oh on tenure.


----------



## Ceilani

Good luck Owl! Fx'd for you!!

Kismet, sending you good vibes...fx'd for you as well!


----------



## pbl_ge

Stalking for Owl's results..... :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl and Dash you are both in my prayers XXXX

Kismet, hang in there hun, Its not over yet XXX


----------



## owl35

pbl_ge said:


> Stalking for Owl's results..... :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:

No phone call yet and it's driving me absolutely crazy. :wacko: I'm loosing hope because I think that they call the IVF patients with BFP first and do BFN calls after that. And it's almost 2pm... But I guess it's not over till it's over. 

Ladies, thank you so much for thinking of me! When I read your posts this morning it made me cry. :hugs:

I'll post again as soon as I have news!

Dash - Best of luck with ER! I wish you many good looking eggs :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hang in there Owl XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

owl35 said:


> No phone call yet and it's driving me absolutely crazy. :wacko: I'm loosing hope because I think that they call the IVF patients with BFP first and do BFN calls after that. And it's almost 2pm... But I guess it's not over till it's over.
> 
> Ladies, thank you so much for thinking of me! When I read your posts this morning it made me cry. :hugs:

OMG, do they really do that? That seems cruel! I'm on tenterhooks for you!!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## chickenchaser

twiggers 10 DPO is still very early XXX


----------



## dashka

Hi all.. On my phone and still in quite q bit of pain even with ES Tylenol but ER done and they got 5 eggies. Tomorrow we find out how many are fertilized and then Embryo transfer is Thursday. Praying they are 5 golden eggs.

Owl ... I hope you are wrong!!! Praying for you!! Xoxo

Hugs to all!! And thanks for your support xoxo

Going to rest now....


----------



## chickenchaser

5 Is great Dash. Will be praying for your golden eggs XXXXX


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic dash. Will be thinking of you tom. Good luck.x


----------



## BabyBean14

Dash: Sending golden egg vibes!!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## owl35

Hello ladies,

I just got the call and unfortunately I was right. It's negative :cry: I just started crying right in front of my boss at work. I'm just numb. 

Thank you all for you love and support through this. 

Dash - best of luck to you! 5 eggies are awesome. Having everything crossed now for you! :dust:

:hug:


----------



## doorbell

So sorry Owl. No words can help the pain you feel now I know, but every day you will feel a little bit stronger. Be kind to yourself, you've been through a lot x


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Owl, I'm so sorry!!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: I hope you get some serious pampering in the next few days. And when you're ready to you can start thinking about those frosties. :cold:


Big huge :hugs:!!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Owl I'm so so sorry honey be good to yourself XXXX


----------



## nessaw

Owl love I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself. Big hugs.xx


----------



## Ceilani

Owl I don't know what to say, other than I am so very sorry. :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Owl, just sending some massive :hug:

Dash, great they got 5 eggs, praying that you get a good fertilisation rate :thumbup:

twiggers :hugs:

kismet :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Owl: I'm so sorry!! :hugs: :cry: :hug: Take care of yourself and as others have said, treat yourself to some pampering!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

Owl - I am so, so sorry!!! :hugs: and :hugs:. :hug:


----------



## Ceilani

Got a pos opk tonight...cd13! I'm happy that ov has been pushed back a few days with the clomid. I have to admit, I didn't expect to get a pos for a few days. I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound to check number and size of follicles, though I hope I haven't ovulated by the time I get there. My ovaries are aching like crazy!


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Owl, I am so so very sorry :hug: I know nothing we say or do can make you feel better, but we are all thinking of you, hun.


----------



## pbl_ge

Mirium, have you talked to the doc yet? :hugs:

And Maddy, big :hugs: for AF, although I know she was expected.

Ceil, good luck catching that egg! 

Afm, nasty temp drop this am, and some disconcerting spotting. Def out this month. :cry: I'm heading to the cape this am, and I'm going to give myself a little bnb break while I'm there. I'll be thinking of you ladies!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: and one more just for owl: :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Maddy, sorry about AF and Pebble, sorry about the spotting. :hugs: :hugs: I'm not sure what's up with my cycle, but I expect I'll be joining you on the next one shortly. :sad1:


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl-I am very, very sorry to read your news, and know that you must be devastated. Do what you have to do to get you through the coming days and weeks, and we are all here for you if you need us for anything. This doesn't have to mean it's all over! :thumbup: Big :hugs::hugs:

Pebble-enjoy your retreat! Sounds fab. Am very sorry that you think nasty, evil biatch is about to show. Hate her! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody!
:hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Owl thinking of you. It does suck. It is unfair. Please get lots of hugs from your DH.

Kismet... I'm not sure you are out.


----------



## dashka

Owl - Oh hun - I am sooo soooo sorry.... I had so wished this was it for you...:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it's so friggin' painful I know:nope: - just grieve and take the time you need to heal...:hugs::hugs:

Pebble - sorry you are spotting... dammit.....:hugs::hugs:

Kismet - your chart still looks good I think...:hugs:

AFM - pretty sad -:cry: got the call this morning and it's not great -I guess they weren't golden eggs after all....- Out of 5 eggs - they could only ICSI two of them and only ONE fertilized.:shock::nope: I am devasted and am praying that the ONE lasts until Thursday's transfer. So much for taking all that crap to improve egg quality and low stims for increased egg quality - dammit I can't do this anymore.:nope: I balled my eyes out for half hour afterward. thank goodness I'm going to acupuncture in a few hours -hoping it will help my outlook on things.

hugs and luvs to all and thanks for all your support.....:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Dash am keeping everything crossed that your golden egg makes it to thurs and sticks. Big big hugs.xx


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hello. My dh and I are doing our first iui this week. It will be unmedicated. I am 38 and worried that we are wasting time with not taking meds. I seem to ovulate on my own but dh has a low sa on most measures so they said it would take several years without iui. Has anyone done iui unmedicated?


----------



## Lady H

Owl so so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## JennyEc

Hello again everyone. I'm sorry that I disappeared for a few weeks. I think I got a bit overwhelmed by the IVF roller coaster. It has been very intense and it was all I could do to get my butt to the scans and to work. 

Owl, I'm really sorry to read that you cycle didn't work. I'm sad for you. It's such an intense experience to go through and the come down afterwards is really full on. I do hope you are looking after yourself. I know it may not feel like much of a comfort, but it is good that you have 4 frosties :hugs: 

Dash, I also wanted to say that I really felt for you when I read about your experience. I really hope for you that your egg is good and strong. I've heard it so many times before that it only takes one good one. 

AFM, I had my transfer on Sunday. I got 7 eggs, 5 fertilised and one was a healthy looking blast on day 5. The others were ok, but they said that they weren't good enough to freeze. I had already decided I only wanted to transfer one embryo because I'm doing this as a single woman and the idea of twins as a lone parent gives me the heebie geebies!

Anyway, I'm trying not to think about whether it has worked or not. I have to say I do feel really quite nauseous, my boobs are sore and I feel like I'm just about to get AF. But I do know that these symptoms are all side effects of the lovely progesterone suppositories that I'm using morning and evening. A friend of mine had IVF (she had twins after 3 cycles) She said that when you have IVF you really cant read your body at all because hormones all mimic pregnancy symptoms.

I really can't believe that my egg has survived the transfer. It just seems too unlikely. What is weird about it is that all the injections and scans and probing and prodding all culminate in the transfer of something that is probably the size of the tip of a needle. Weird. I'm 42, and whilst the doctor kept telling me I was doing really well at each stage, he did keep reminding me that the chances of success were small, so I'm trying not to let my mind speculate. I will be gutted if it's a negative, but somehow I will just have to keep on going. 

Sorry once again for disappearing. I feel slightly less overwhelmed now and if I do another cycle at least I will know what is in store for me and I won't go AWOL again. 

It's lovely to read everyones posts again :flower:


----------



## Mirium

Dash - I pray that your golden egg is the one!!

Owl - thinking of you!!

Kismet - hope you're not out!

Pebble - Your retreat sounds wonderful. Hope you're not out!

I got my D&C results yesterday and it's not very revealing - no surprise. It stated that the fetus was a 'normal female' with normal chromosome count of 46. Because the mother is a female too, that result always come with speculation that the mother's tissue could have been tested instead in error. Now, even if it was the fetus that was a normal female - I believe that chromosome count could be normal but there could still be genetic problems. I did not really research that but that makes sense to me. The doc advised to 'repeat miscarriage testing'. I did not actually speak to him. His nurse just talked to me by phone. Seems like he's thinking that it could have really been a normal fetus and something in my body could be causing the miscarriages. 

I will just soldier on and do my best. I am not sure I agree with doing miscarriage testing again. I am concerned about my uterus after all these procedures/surgery so I will have that checked again and maybe I'll see a regular family doctor again to run some tests again. I have a few dental fill ins - I'll consult a dentist about that. Also, I'll change my MTHFR (Lils mentions on her journal) supplements because MTHFR women trying to conceive advise not to use regular folic acid as advised by most docs. Who knows what to do so that's my plan. Have a great evening ladies.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Mirium! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Big hugs mirium, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Maddy40

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Hello. My dh and I are doing our first iui this week. It will be unmedicated. I am 38 and worried that we are wasting time with not taking meds. I seem to ovulate on my own but dh has a low sa on most measures so they said it would take several years without iui. Has anyone done iui unmedicated?

Hi Baby, our Dr would not offer us unmedicated IUI due both to my age and DH's poor motility and morphology. In the end IUI didn't work for us anyway, but I do think it was a nice, *soft* introduction to fertility asistance, it's paved the way for us to progressto IVF.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Mirium :hugs:


----------



## JennyEc

Maddy40 said:


> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. My dh and I are doing our first iui this week. It will be unmedicated. I am 38 and worried that we are wasting time with not taking meds. I seem to ovulate on my own but dh has a low sa on most measures so they said it would take several years without iui. Has anyone done iui unmedicated?
> 
> Hi Baby, our Dr would not offer us unmedicated IUI due both to my age and DH's poor motility and morphology. In the end IUI didn't work for us anyway, but I do think it was a nice, *soft* introduction to fertility asistance, it's paved the way for us to progressto IVF.Click to expand...

My doctor also suggested only trying one IUI before doing IVF. Originally when I went to see him, I was asking for donor insemination, but he said that because of my age he didn't want me to waste valuable months doing IUI. I've just finished my first cycle of IVF. I have a hunch that it hasn't worked. :nope: I've just been googling about egg donation programmes. Gennet seems to be the most competitive, but there is another place in Russia called Ava Peter and I like the sound of them, though they are more expensive. Anyone out there had any experience with these clinics?


----------



## padbrat

Owl I just wanted to say so sorry that you didn't get the result we were all hoping that you would get. Having experienced a failed procedure too... as many on here have... we know how crap it makes you feel. You know we are all here cheering you on xxx

Dash... don't give up hope yet darling... I know it is not what you expected, but there is still hope as you have 1 egg. Grow eggie grow! Relax and prepare yourself for the next stage chick. It is not over yet xx

Mirium I am sorry the results were not as conclusive as you needed them to be. 3 of mine were tested and as I only seem to conceive males they could rule out maternal material. It is still a devastating reminder though I know. In terms of the MTHR (sp?) I believe you need to high dose of folic acid - 5mg. In the UK this is only available on prescription. I know Lils will be able to talk you through it better than me!

Chicken.. hope your doing OK!

Hey Dwrgi


----------



## Butterfly67

JennyEc said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. My dh and I are doing our first iui this week. It will be unmedicated. I am 38 and worried that we are wasting time with not taking meds. I seem to ovulate on my own but dh has a low sa on most measures so they said it would take several years without iui. Has anyone done iui unmedicated?
> 
> Hi Baby, our Dr would not offer us unmedicated IUI due both to my age and DH's poor motility and morphology. In the end IUI didn't work for us anyway, but I do think it was a nice, *soft* introduction to fertility asistance, it's paved the way for us to progressto IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor also suggested only trying one IUI before doing IVF. Originally when I went to see him, I was asking for donor insemination, but he said that because of my age he didn't want me to waste valuable months doing IUI. I've just finished my first cycle of IVF. I have a hunch that it hasn't worked. :nope: I've just been googling about egg donation programmes. Gennet seems to be the most competitive, but there is another place in Russia called Ava Peter and I like the sound of them, though they are more expensive. Anyone out there had any experience with these clinics?Click to expand...

I don't know about those clinics Jenny but I am using an egg donor in Spain. Quit a few countries do it but I know that Czech won't do it if you are single so you need to check that out first. In fact you might want to look straight to embryo donation as that is much cheaper and also you know that you have the embryos waiting so no stress about fertilisation etc :thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

Butterfly67 said:


> JennyEc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. My dh and I are doing our first iui this week. It will be unmedicated. I am 38 and worried that we are wasting time with not taking meds. I seem to ovulate on my own but dh has a low sa on most measures so they said it would take several years without iui. Has anyone done iui unmedicated?
> 
> Hi Baby, our Dr would not offer us unmedicated IUI due both to my age and DH's poor motility and morphology. In the end IUI didn't work for us anyway, but I do think it was a nice, *soft* introduction to fertility asistance, it's paved the way for us to progressto IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor also suggested only trying one IUI before doing IVF. Originally when I went to see him, I was asking for donor insemination, but he said that because of my age he didn't want me to waste valuable months doing IUI. I've just finished my first cycle of IVF. I have a hunch that it hasn't worked. :nope: I've just been googling about egg donation programmes. Gennet seems to be the most competitive, but there is another place in Russia called Ava Peter and I like the sound of them, though they are more expensive. Anyone out there had any experience with these clinics?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about those clinics Jenny but I am using an egg donor in Spain. Quit a few countries do it but I know that Czech won't do it if you are single so you need to check that out first. In fact you might want to look straight to embryo donation as that is much cheaper and also you know that you have the embryos waiting so no stress about fertilisation etc :thumbup:Click to expand...

We have also considered overseas DE and would probably go with Thailand as we used to live there and are familiar with the quality of the medical system (fantastic) plus of course my in-laws live there. It's about US9,500 for the first cycle and about half that for subsequent cycles.


----------



## Maddy40

We signed our IVF paperwork and started meds last night for a long cycle. New FS is also an endocrinologist and has ordered some additional testing as my thryoid level is slightly above what she recommends for IVF.


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy40 said:


> We signed our IVF paperwork and started meds last night for a long cycle. New FS is also an endocrinologist and has ordered some additional testing as my thryoid level is slightly above what she recommends for IVF.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maddy what are your thyroid levels if you don't mind me asking? :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Yay good on ya Maddy! It is also excellent that they are looking at your thyroid, as you know I am convinced that my thyroid is connected with some of my TTC woes. It should be monitored regularly.

Jenny when we did DE we went to a clinic in Cyprus, and even though it failed I couldn't fault the communication and care we received.


----------



## drhouse

My god pad.. you are a pumpkin! Woo hooo!


I am stuffed, tired and over study... Hmmm..... one week to go.

Luck girls... Waiting to hear lots of good news!!


----------



## Maddy40

Butterfly67 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Maddy what are your thyroid levels if you don't mind me asking? :flower:
> 
> BF not sure if it makes any sense outside Australia but my level in 2005 was 2.0 mU/L and when measured in 2012 it was 2.7 Normal reference range is 0.5-4.4 but the FS/endocrinologist said the cutoff for IVF at their clinic is normally 2.5 mU/L.Click to expand...


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy40 said:


> We signed our IVF paperwork and started meds last night for a long cycle. New FS is also an endocrinologist and has ordered some additional testing as my thryoid level is slightly above what she recommends for IVF.

I'm excited for you Maddy!!! So, what do you have to take for a long cycle? Is it BCP? Am keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Dwrgi said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> We signed our IVF paperwork and started meds last night for a long cycle. New FS is also an endocrinologist and has ordered some additional testing as my thryoid level is slightly above what she recommends for IVF.
> 
> I'm excited for you Maddy!!! So, what do you have to take for a long cycle? Is it BCP? Am keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes have started BCP and then Lucrin followed by GonalF with an Ovidrel trigger. All seems pretty straightforward, although DH was NOT impressed when the FS pointed out that Lucrin makes you menopausal and he can expect me to be hormonal :haha: :winkwink:

Oh, and I edited this to add .... asked both my new FS and old FS about going the ED route. Both said that given I responded well to the low dose stims used in IUI (had between 2-4 eggs per cycle) plus have had 1 natural BFP in the past 12 months as well as the chemical pregs from IUI, that they don't think it's necessary at this time.


----------



## padbrat

Well Maddy I have everything crossed for you this time... were those figures for T4, T3 or TSH?

Sure am DrH.... kinda look like one too!!!

Dwrgi... have you decided your next plan of action?.... x


----------



## nessaw

Welcome baby and welcome back jenny.

Mirium sorry ur testing didn't give u the answers u needed.

Maddy good luck with the ivf.

Hug to everyone.

Dashka thinking of u today.

Afm waiting to ov twiddling thumbs etc.

Happy nearly weekend all.x


----------



## owl35

Hello lovely ladies,

Just wanted to say hi and thank you all for your kind words and hugs :kiss: It was devastating but I'm feeling a little bit better. It is what it is, there is nothing I can do about it. It's very comforting that I have 4 snow babies and not all hope is lost. We'll have our appointment with the RE on April 1 and then we'll see what we do next. My nurse asked if I wanted to go straight into a FET cycle but there is no way. I cannot keep going, I just need a break. Maybe we'll go back at it in the summer.
In the meantime, I'll be here lurking and cheering all of you on :dust: :hugs:

maddy and door - Good luck ladies! :thumbup: :hugs:

Lots of love to all :kiss: :hug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Your in my thoughts Owl, So pleased you are feeling a little better XXX


----------



## Butterfly67

Maddy40 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Maddy what are your thyroid levels if you don't mind me asking? :flower:
> 
> BF not sure if it makes any sense outside Australia but my level in 2005 was 2.0 mU/L and when measured in 2012 it was 2.7 Normal reference range is 0.5-4.4 but the FS/endocrinologist said the cutoff for IVF at their clinic is normally 2.5 mU/L.Click to expand...

I was afraid you would say that maddy as my level was 4.0:dohh:

Good luck with this cycle, am excited for you :happydance:

Owl :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and thank you all for your kind words and hugs :kiss: It was devastating but I'm feeling a little bit better. It is what it is, there is nothing I can do about it. It's very comforting that I have 4 snow babies and not all hope is lost. We'll have our appointment with the RE on April 1 and then we'll see what we do next. My nurse asked if I wanted to go straight into a FET cycle but there is no way. I cannot keep going, I just need a break. Maybe we'll go back at it in the summer.
> In the meantime, I'll be here lurking and cheering all of you on :dust: :hugs:
> 
> maddy and door - Good luck ladies! :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love to all :kiss: :hug:

Hello there lovely! I soooo hear you on the plea for a break... you defo need one after the IVF. I always found the two weeks after the treatment the worst time ever, and such an emotional test. Take a break, and a breather, and when you're ready, get the Ice Party going!!! Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies - been in a bit of a funk, family emergencies & issues & some things going on lately, sorry. But I am lurking & keeping up w/everyone's situations...

*Owl* - I'm so sorry this cycle did not work out hun.:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hear so many stories about 1st cycles not working for whatever reasons, so I hope it was just one of those cycles & your follow-up will be successful hun! I'm sure there's a Snowy White Owl baby within those 4 frosties, hun. Take all the time you need & get some :coffee: & :sleep - you deserve it. :hugs:

*Maddy* - I did hear about IUI results on a journal, but so sorry hun. I am really glad you are going fwd with IVF now. So why did you decide to go w/the not-for-profit? Hope DH is getting his practicing in (driving). ;) Will be following you & cheering you on even if I don't post much! :thumbup: That's great they are confident in OE! Yes get that thyroid under control, hun. They advise btwn .5 - 2.0, here (TSH). This site says between 1-2 as "optimal" & has some basic info.(Aussie site too) : https://www.pregnancy.com.au/resour...yroid-function-impacting-your-fertility.shtml GL :flower:


*JennyEc* - :hugs: Hoping your lil embie sticks! GL & :dust: 

*DrH *- nice ring & congrats again on having wedding plans - such an exciting time for the doc!

Spoiler
And ONLY 3 MORE DAYS til V-Day!!! :yipee:

*Miriam* - :hugs::hugs::hugs: So glad you made it back on & you are having +++ outlook. Oh hun, I would probably also take that as something not wrong with your eggs, but something going on w/immunes, anatomical or clotting. You were on lovenox rt? Did you ever do the intralipids by any chance? I would do the testing if I were you. Maybe they'll give you addl tests you didn't have before bc you are now in that "RMC" category (3+). You never know whats going to pop up & if its just a matter of taking blood - :shrug:? If you want a list of RMC testing to make sure they are testing "everything", PM me OK? I know you have had "some" of the advanced ones, but wasn't sure if you had them "all" yet??? Usually you will need a good RE to order them as GP's, unless they are open to test anything & you can take him a list, would usually only test very basic things.:shrug: And I think its significant that you are mc'ing at around 10-11 weeks - ??? Glad you are rechecking the ute too. Sounds like you have a good plan. :thumbup: Big :hug:

*Pad* -

Spoiler
But you look like a pretty Cinderella pumpkin! :winkwink: Any word on when they want to induce? Whats your next step?

*BF* - excited about your plan hun! :happydance: Congrats on the new car! :thumbup:

*Dashka* - been posting lots in your journal, but so excited lil embie survived & you are now PUPO - Congrats hun! :dust::dust::dust:

*Dwrgi* -helloooo my lovely Welsh :friends:. I hope you are feeling better these days & that stress has been lowered at work. :nope: Big :hugs: 

*Pebble* - So sorry about the :witch: - :growlmad:! Hope you are enjoying that retreat though & its a nice "reboot" for the spirit! 

*Purps* - :hugs: to you in this tough time hun.

*LadyH* -

Spoiler
Hoping w/everything I have that lil Boo gains LOTS & LOTS of weight!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Ness* - come on egg - time to drop! :coffee:

Big :hugs: to everyone else! I hope you are all doing well!

AFM - 

Spoiler
Last week I found out that "Lil Flo Rida" (Aunt Dwrgi's nickname, aka "Lil Flo") is a lil GIRL! :pink: :yipee: I'm so very happy. She is doing well so far too! I put pics on my journal but I know some people don't have time for journals, etc. so here she is if interested:


Big :hug: to all of you lovely ladies! 

*TGIF/TFIF/TGIFF!!!!!*

:hugs::wine::beer::drunk:!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

LilSluz said:


> *Maddy* - I did hear about IUI results on a journal, but so sorry hun. I am really glad you are going fwd with IVF now. So why did you decide to go w/the not-for-profit? Hope DH is getting his practicing in (driving). ;) Will be following you & cheering you on even if I don't post much! :thumbup: That's great they are confident in OE! Yes get that thyroid under control, hun. They advise btwn .5 - 2.0, here (TSH). This site says between 1-2 as "optimal" & has some basic info.(Aussie site too) : https://www.pregnancy.com.au/resour...yroid-function-impacting-your-fertility.shtml GL :flower:

Thanks hun :flower: Yes we are going with the not-for-profit. I can actually have my bloods done here locally so don't need to commute. They do ER under sedation only (not a general anaesthetic) and we decided we will probably stay over as there is accomodation associated with the hospital right across the street. Haven't heard back about the TSH blood test results yet...


----------



## La Bergere

As I appear to not be able to sleep past 5am at the moment, I,ve used the quiet time to catch up on a months worth of chat on this thread. boy, you girls can talk!

First up I hope everyone is ok and hanging in there. After reading all of the threads I realise now I should have made notes as I can't remember everyone's user names...:dohh: so sorry if I have left you out! 

Owl - sorry your 1st cycle didn't work out. Maybe a breather will get your strength back up. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Pebble and Drwgi - hugs to you :hugs:

DrH wedding plans - eee! Exciting!:happydance:

Lilsluz and chicken chaser - :happydance:


AFM- So, I've been off of the site for a while. It all started to get a little overwhelming. I was really struggling with not conceiving especially as every around me seemed to be able to get pregant 'by accident'. Is it me or is there pregnant women everywhere??

After going on to our 9th cycle of TTC #1 we decided to go back to the doctors.This time I requested to see a female doc. 

After asking us questions about whether I'm ovulating (which I am) and whether we BD at the correct time (we do) she said that she would refer us for fertilty treatment once we'd had some tests done as there was no point in waiting as the tests were easy to take and would get things moving.

So I had my CD21 tests...or so I thought! As FF moved my cross hairs for OV date (never happened before) so now I was possibly going for CD21 tests at 3dpo... however I thought FF was wrong (My CM said otherwise) so kept the appointment. 

The tests came back normal. Prolactin 400 (whatever the hell that means) but the doc didn't and wouldn't tell me what my progesterone level was, which annoyed me! I also had a smear (which made me spot heavily for 5 days and was quite scary) which also came back clear.

Hubby did his sperm sample on Monday and was meant to get his results yesterday but due to being on stag do couldn't collect the results. :haha:

So I've still been temping and noticed my temps have been staying up. Usually about 2 days before AF shows my temp dips. It hasn't yet, and FF seems confused as to when ov'd so I thought I could have been late to OV after all. I'm waiting to have my day 2-4 bloods taken, so trying to guess when AF is coming when she's usually clock work is a pain!!

I thought it best to leave it for a couple of days. I felt as if AF was coming and was cramping and still slightly spotting.

Spoiler
So yesterday morning I get up to do a test as I'm CD18 or CD14 depending on when I ovulated.. :shrug:
Well shoot me down. I got a strong positive within seconds! :bfp: :happydance:
I sat on the loo and stared at it in shock, then promptly burst into tears! No symptoms at all! 

So I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm 4+3 and know that anything can happen, but just getting this point feels like an achievement! 

Thanks so much for your support on here, I know I'm in and out all of the time (house renovating and day job gets in the way) but you girls have always had a wealth of information and been of great support. I hope you don't mind if I still hang around?!!:flower:

Baby dust to everyone!! :dust:
Laura x


----------



## doorbell

Owl, so glad you are feeling better. Its so hard not to get the right result after all you go through but its so great to have your lil ones on ice. Go get em when you feel ready. :flower:

Maddy, wowsers, no messing, I like your style! Straight in with the big guns. Keeping everything crossed for you. Dont worry about the sedation, you wont know a thing about it.

Jenny, thinking of you, stick stick!

Dwrgi, happy Saturday, no work today, woo hoo :dance: 

Dash, same as, stick stick, thrive and grow!! 

Pad,

Spoiler
congats on being a pumpkin, not long to go now

Lils

Spoiler
What amazing pictures, adorable already!

La Bergere

Spoiler
Fab news, congratulations

Big hello to all the other ladies :flower::hi:


----------



## Lady H

Hi Ladies, still stalking and following all your news. 

La Bergere

Spoiler
congratulations! I had no symptoms the month of BFP either. Everything crossed its a sticky bean :hugs:

Maddy good lucky Hun :flower:

Owl :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lils thanks for the support :kiss:

AFM

Spoiler
we had low PAPP-A results at 12 week appointment which can indicate placenta problems. So I had a routine 32 week scan this week to check all ok. Unfortunately she is under 10th centile for weight, so I need scans every 2 weeks now. Consultant could make a call to get her out early if she continues not to put on weight. I'm upset and worried but she's getting the proper care. I'm trying hard not to blame myself for not eating better, exercising etc knowing full well there is nothing I could have done differently. So little Boo could make an appearance before 9th May, I think I'd better pack a bag and do some washing pronto! :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

Owl just as Lils says... and I am sure many of the other ladies like Dash and Dwrgi will say the first cycle often is not the one.... much as I grind my teeth writing that. I love Lil's description that we hope a little snowy owl is in your lovely frosties just waiting to hatch!

Lils slow down... breathe once in a while super woman!


Spoiler
To be fair I am big enough to hold Cinderella and all the mice in me! Will FB you a piccy from the shoot!

You know I already think Lil Flo is beautiful... and am lining her up to steal Leo's heart one day xx

Chicken

Spoiler
how you feeling now?

Dash! Happy PUPO chick... when is test day!

Dwrgi and Ness... nearly Easter hols and a nice break!

Lady H.

Spoiler
I am on 2 weekly scans too... I know how worried you must be, but as you say you are having very good care and at the slightest indication baby is struggling they will help you. I am washing and packing my bag too as Leo will not be a May baby.

Hey Drh!

Spoiler
How is our fav MD and Roo?

La Berge

Spoiler
many congratulations... these BFPs sneak up on ya don't they!

Maddy am thinking of you as you start the next phase of your journey x

BF nice motor chick!

Hey Door, thanks ...

Spoiler
I am have never been so happy to be a big fatty in my life... I am hoping every lovely lady here gets to feel it too x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!!! :hi:

I'm waiting for my travelling companion to be ready to leave so we can head home. :yipee: Unfortunately, she's one of those people who is always late and behind on getting ready. Case in point: I thought I'd take some notes on what I've missed on this thread in the past few days while I was waiting for her, and I ended up finishing this *ENTIRE POST!!!!!* :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: I get annoyed with people who makes others wait around for them, but at least I can say I've now caught up! Here goes:

LadyH

Spoiler
Ohmigosh, that sounds so scary! Its great that your doc caught it and is making sure you get so much monitoring. Im no expert, but from what I know you should absolutely not blame yourself even the tiniest of bits. Take good care of yourself, and Im sure little Boo will be just fine! :hugs: :hugs:

Dash

Spoiler
I'll be checking back in your journal later today. How does it feel to be PUPO?! :winkwink: Sending you and your magical emby lots and lots of sticky dust!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


Owl  Thinking of you. Hope youre doing okay. Given your frosties I think its still safe to say that your first round went really well. :thumbup: Take some time for yourselfdo all those things UTD ladies cant!! Sushi! Hot tubs! Skydiving! Whatever! In the meantime, I'm sending you big, huge :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 


Dwrgi  Im soooo behind in the kitchen! Ill be dropping by to dish some dirt 
soon. Hope you've been doing better in the past few days. :hugs: :hugs:


BF  Hugs to you, too. You had quite a rollercoaster in the last several days. Good luck on your impending tests!


Lils  I need to stop by the Poop Deck soon, too! :boat: Im so far behind, but it sounds like youre doing so well! :happydance: :happydance:


Purps  Still thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: 


Kismet  Sorry for AF. But wowser your charts have really improved!!! :thumbup: I'll be seeing you in your journal soon! :haha:


LaBerg

Spoiler
Congrats! H&H 9 to you! :happydance:


Pad

Spoiler
_ I have never been so happy to be a big fatty in my life..._ :haha::haha: I'm sure you look gorgeous! Getting close now! :yippee:


DrH

Spoiler
Happy early V day! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


Ness  How are you doing? :hugs: Hope youre not feeling quite so down. I was wondering if the clomid had anything to do with your mood. :shrug: I saw one woman on here refer to clomid as Whatthehelliswrongwithher pills. :haha: Not sure if it would help to know that, but at least you could point the blame somewhere. Hope O comes soon!!!


Maddy Yay for IVF!!! :yipee: :yipee:: yipee: Hope this cycle is it for you, lady!!!! :thumbup: 


Jenny  Sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:!!! When is test day?


DoorIve lost track. :blush: Are you trying another IVF round now? Or trying au natural? Much :dust: :dust: and :hugs: :hugs: to you.


Chicken

Spoiler
No news from you is good news! :thumbup: Maybe we need a scan countdown in your siggie? :winkwink: That way we can all be nervous with you! :haha:


Mirium, your outlook just sounds lovely! Perhaps follow up on those immune issues? Heres hoping youve just had bad luck and that your rainbow baby is heading your way. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Ceileverything looking good for you! Nice xhairs and BD timing! :thumbup: 


AFM, the writing retreat was lovely and very productive. :computer: AF did arrive with a vengeance (along with very heavy spotting for a couple of daysBOOOOOOOOOO!!!!), but it allowed me to drink lots of yummy wine with my MIL and take full advantage of their hottub. :wine: :wine: Im also super excited to report that I have my first ever FS appointment on Wednesday! :yipee: Does anyone have any advice for questions I should ask him? I have some already about the ectopic, exercise, and spotting. Ive been told this is really the only time Ill talk to him, as its usually the nurses and techs Ill see after this. 


Im sure Ive missed people. Hope youre all doing well!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Everyone, Sorry for not posting much I am still here and following but I'm so tired, I'm finding it hard to post.


Spoiler
Other than the tiredness and being very sick in Sainsburys car park this morning :sick: I'm doing fine. Nugget seems to be happy and I have my first midwife appointment on Thursday, then we are off on holiday for 2 weeks, Well I am poor DH is working and I'm just tagging along for a free holiday :hugs: I just hope I don't spend the whole holiday being sick.


----------



## dashka

Hi ladies! so sorry it's been a crazy week and I finally caught up.!!

Babyhopes  welcome and good luck with IUI!:thumbup::flower:

JennyEC- oh wow thats great that your transfer was almost a week ago...:thumbup: FX that this is it for you! :hugs: 1 5 day blast is wonderful! Its true that the symptom spotting and wondering is hell in the TWW after IVF... What is your test date?

Mirium  oh hun....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:sorry you didnt get the answers you needed.... Great that you are soldiering on... you are one strong woman!:thumbup:

Pad -

Spoiler
almost 33 weeks!! Oh my youre almost there!!:thumbup: Packing your bag and 2 weekly scans! Wow I hope Leo holds out for a little while longer....:hugs::hugs::kiss:.

Maddy  yay on signing the IVF paperwork!!!:thumbup: (I hated that part there were sooo many forms!) I am sooo praying that this works for you! And Im excited for you!:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Nessaw  hope you are getting ready to catch that eggy and that you are feeling better after that damn evil Clomid....:hugs:

Owl  glad to hear you are okay....:hugs: take time to heal from this one:hugs::hugs:  I agree it would be too hard to quickly start on the FET. I needed time to heal and actually get excited about trying again. It is wonderful that you have 4 snowbabies!:thumbup:

Dwrgi  hope you are enjoying the weekend hun....:hugs::kiss:

Lils  hope you are resting..... love those pics hun!:hugs::kiss:

La Bergere 

Spoiler
congrats !!!! happy and healthy 9 months!:thumbup::hugs:

Doorbell  hope you are okay....:hugs: when do you start your next IVF? Or have you already started meds? Sorry I feel like Ive lost brain cells honestly sometimes....:dohh:

Lady H 

Spoiler
praying that LO can put on some more weight....:hugs::hugs: It must be so worrisome.... you are almost there!:thumbup:

Twiggers hope youre having a great time....:thumbup: and fx the witch stays away....

Pebble  welcome back!! :hugs:Glad it went well.... so sorry AF arrived.... :nope::hugs::hugs:crappola... but glad you enjoyed some Vino! :thumbup:And Yay for the FS appointment this week! Wow that was fast getting that appointment! (especially since you said its the only clinic in town right?) So you wont see the doc other than at the beginning? I saw my Doc every single time I went in (even if it was just for 2-3 min)  first blood, then u/s, then Doc, then nurses. I think Dwrgi or someone posted a long list of questions for someone last week re: first appt questions. TBH I didnt get to ask that many my first appt (maybe 5-6 as he is sooo busy) , but he certainly asked me a TON!!! Good luck hun!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Chicken 

Spoiler
happy 6+3 weeks!!:thumbup::hugs: Sorry to hear you arent feeling well... but good luck at your midwife appt this Thursday!!! Will they do a scan then?

Dr.H -

Spoiler
only 1 week of studying to go!!! happy early V-day!!:happydance:

AFM  as most of you know from my journal, the doc transferred one high grade 8 cell embie on Thursday.... so Im in the damn TWW now. Still have a lot of discomfort  they say 2-3 days of cramping after ER but its been 5 days and I still have cramping and discomfort. I also have had really bad stomach the last few days  starts around 4pm  bad gas..... Im thinking it may have been the antibiotics I had to take that screwed up my digestive system (as they also kill the good bacteria). Normally i would just take my probiotic capsules  but my ND suggested that I stop those at the beginning of the treatment since I dont want ANYTHING that will boost my immune system.... crappola...:dohh: Ive even read that drinking Kefir can increase NK cell activity so not doing that either... I just had some yogurt but I know that isnt strong enough to help. I think the high dose of progesterone that I am on might also be the cause (4 X 100mg suppositories + 80mg nat. Prog. Cream per day) SOOOO bloated still too... I look at least +20 weeks preggers.:nope: My beta test at clinic is scheduled for Thurs March 28th but havent decided yet if Ill wait til then. Thats the day before Good Friday/Easter weekend. I want DH there but if I test on the Sunday before than Ill only be 13DP (10 DP+3DT).

Hugs and luvs to all!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lady H

Dash everything crossed for you :hugs:

Pad

Spoiler
wow sounds like we are having similar experiences. Everything crossed for you. I agree I don't think our little lady will be a May baby either!


----------



## chickenchaser

La Bergere 


Spoiler
Congratulations honey so pleased for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Dash


Spoiler
I'm keeping everything crossed for you honey, you take the next 2 weeks easy and remember grow and thrive :hugs:
I wont get a scan on Thursday it is just my booking in appointment. Unless they are concerned bout anything i will have to wait until 12 weeks but I would rather wait and everything be a breeze than have an early scan because there are problems. Thank you for asking XXX


----------



## doorbell

Lady H

Spoiler
sending huge growing vibes to lil Boo, hoping she is soon big Boo, hard not to worry I know but try to take things easy

Pbl - so glad you enjoyed your retreat, it sounds fab. Good luck at your appointment on Wednesday.

Dash - Thrive and grow!!!! 

AFM, cycle day 17 of 26 ish, once I get to day 1, am starting the pill for 21 days, then onto Ivf no 4. Good God. Of course, I'm secretly praying for some sort of miracle BFP this month :wacko:

Hi to everyone else :flower:

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY ALL :loopy:


----------



## padbrat

OK Dash... so we have an official betas day.... 28 Mar.... that is 2 days after my next scan date of the 25th Mar.... come on Dashette or Dasher.... grow grow grow we need a bloomin marvelous BFP! Not that I am preempting anything... but bad gas was one of my early symptoms :blush:and whilst I know this would be super early for you... well.. I am just hoping so hard for ya!

Chicken

Spoiler
ahhh yes... puking and tiredness... sounds about right and guess what... it comes back in third tri lol! However, it doesn't last forever chick and before you know it you will be in the gorgeous glowingness of second tri! Good luck at the MW... you get bombarded with info!

Pbl so how was the retreat.... did the creative juices flow... do we have a best seller here?? It sounds like the vino flowed! Good for you! Good luck at your FS Appt! 

Happy St Paddy's Day to you Door! May we all have the luck of the Irish!

LadyH...

Spoiler
wow our babies are really putting us through it aren't they!:wacko:

AFM

Spoiler
well I am now at 33 wks.... and I am well and truly in nesting mode! Everything has to be done and perfect RIGHT NOW! :haha: Hubby tells me I am hormonal and we should take our time and I shouldn't over do things... but ladies, so not underestimate the pull of the nesting instinct! OMG I even want to iron (unheard of) and scrub skirting boards (ridiculous I know!). OMG just noticed I am now a honeydew! YAY!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## nessaw

La bergere

Spoiler
congrats and a h+h 9 months

pad and lady h

Spoiler
sorry that ur having such worries butcam glad ur both being checked up on so often. Maybe we' ll have 2 little april bundles!

twiggers sorry about af. Stupid witch!

Chicken

Spoiler
sorry about the ms. Good luck with the midwife on thurs.

door hope u get ur bfp wish this month.

Dash think of snuggling in thoughts for u and golden embie.

Pebble glad u enjoyed the retreat. Good luck for wed.

Hello to everyone. Sorry if I've missed u out.

Afm crazy clomid side effects passed. Cd 12 highs on cbfm. Need to get the peak soon cos staying at my mums on wed and don't want to miss the day! School trip tom to london transport museum-should be fun!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## padbrat

Nee hope you have a good trip! Keep thinking not long til Easter break!

Spoiler
In terms of your prediction I can say with absolute certainty that Leo will be an April baby!:baby:

Twig sorry about AF.... but 2 cycles in your are getting to grips with everything so bring on cycle 3!:flower:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Maddy40

Pebble good luck on Wednesday hun xx First FS appointment was terribly nervewracking for me, but I felt like I came away with some answers and lots of testing planned, so I felt it was quite productive.


----------



## Dwrgi

Lady H-have posted in your journal already, but wanted to wish you well and send some big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ness-hope you catch O day!!! Glad crazy Clomid side effects have gone!! :hugs:

Pad-congrats on being a honeydew (I think?)! :hugs:

Love to all,
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Aww thanks Dwrgi. How's the post rugby hangover going! Well deserved win from Wales... England were completely out played!


----------



## Dwrgi

Pad-I actually watched it at home and had two cans of cider later on!!! Admittedly, I did have a bit of a h/o left over from Friday night :haha:

It was such an excellent game! Smiled for hours afterwards! Welsh media has gone mad too. You'd think they'd won the Grand Slam! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Hahaha take it you had a wild night on Friday then! 

It was harsh to watch England so defeated to not even have put up a fight.... but I am hoping the shame will bring them back bigger and better next time so we can actually put up a proper match against Wales!

I am seeing a Welsh friend of mine on Sunday for Sunday lunch... am packing my ear plugs hahaha!


----------



## nessaw

Got my peak this morning!! Dtd before we got up and tested so covered without realising!


----------



## doorbell

Nice one Ness :thumbup:
Much more enjoyable when its for fun and not totally for the TTC thing :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for Dash and Jenny and anyone else currently in the hellish TWW.


----------



## drhouse

Ness - you know there is such a thing as lucky shags... just ask Lils... 

And remember we got up the duff at 0200 when we had a shag because OH was going interstate at 0900 and that was the day before I ovulated!!!!!! Some babies are just meant to be.

Dwrgi - so pleased you are rugby'ed up! Yum Yum... grapes to assist!!
Maddy not long now...

Twiggers...

Spoiler
dude - on't worry be happy... It is "average" to get preggers at month 4. By 6/12 the rates of fertility decrease slightly and then again at one year.... if you are not UTD by 6/12 then get yourself some good medical advice... Nothing worse that shagging for a year to find out hubby has no Sperms.... and may help... my fiancee has a high sperm count so we changed our strategy, using SMEP and it worked!!

Lady H sending you growth vibes from here....:wohoo:

Butterfly - how goes the house sale...:thumbup: hope its all going well.... can't beleive you are so close to starting!!!!

Purps thinking of you.... some days will be a bugger.... I hope Lana's smile makes it just a little bit better... How lovely to have a guide rather than a "religious god parent":kiss:


Spoiler
Today is 24 weeks. My god. it has flown. I know it is technical V day and worth celebrating..and I thank you lovely ladies from the bottom of my heart..... but actually..............24-27 weeks is the most stressful time for the doctors amongst us... yes that is me.......when outcomes are crappy... Cerebral palsy rates are high.... So my Medical V day is actually 30 weeks....in six weeks time... that is when I actually will be ok..... as that really is the cut off in terms of all things going well..... just small and needing some warmth and cuddles... So for PAD and LADY H - you are there girlfriends.. and as for me, NO DTD til 30 weeks as it gives me an irritable uterus and I get lots of pain.... In fact we haven't since 18 weeks.. when the pain happened for the second time.. leading me to lie on the ground and feel TERRIBLE.... and yes we had steak and oh had wine on Friday.. if you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks dr! Tryin to stay patient :)


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr H-I had steak AND wine last night, if you know what I mean!! :haha::winkwink:

Spoiler
So sorry that you have to go through this lengthy wait to get your V Day, but I cannot believe how quickly the time is going, and it will be here before you know it! So, in the meantime, you'll just have to come up with more creative ways of getting intimate with your OH, and enjoy the experience whilst you're at it, so to speak! Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

oooo err... Drh and Dwrgi you are making me blush!! Hahha:blush:

My poor Hubby has been banned for the duration... ahh well, he will get over it! There are other ways... nudge nudge wink wink...:winkwink:


Spoiler
I had no idea about that DrH! So does cerebal palsy etc show on scans? What happens at 30 wks?... I feel so clueless..:dohh:

Butterfly I hope that house sells quickly so that you can start your plan!!:hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi pad no cp is often a disease associated with prematurity. At 30 weeks I stop worrying and yes march 14 is enough to make a girl blush!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Thanks for that info, DrH! Thats great to know.

Spoiler
So sorry you and Pad have to endure celibacy for a few weeks, but it sounds like youre still getting your fun in :winkwink: and its all totally worth it!

Pad, the writing retreat was just for my usual academic writing. So it was essentially doing the exact same thing I do every day, but in a more wonderful location than my boring office where students can find me at any moment. No best seller here. Im not that creative. :nope: 

LadyH,

Spoiler
any news? Let us know when you hear something!

Ness, hope you caught the egg!

Maddy, Id love to hear your IVF plan when you get a chance!

Door, exciting about IVF4!!! Keep at it, and this damn thing will work! :thumbup: 

Dashwill be visiting your journal. Grow and thrive, little emby!!! 

Chicken,

Spoiler
hope you get an u/s Thursdaydo you know if you will?

Sorry for AF, Twiggers, but two cycles is still NOTHING! :haha: 

Thats all the new news Im seeing, so I hope Im not missing anything. As always, big hugs and dust to everyone!!! :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust:

AFM, I JUST had my first FS appointment. :happydance: It went really well. I wrote a ton of stuff down, and put it all in my journal (Oh did I mention I have a journal now?? :blush: ) The short version is that Ill be trying endometrin (progesterone) and Femara for 2-3 months. Then well see depending on test results. I wont have any blood tests until CD2 of next cycle, but OH will get a SA after O. See my journal for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more on this. 

Im feeling really happy and optimistic, much because of the amazing support from all you ladiesIm just so grateful for you all!!!!

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dr H, Pad and Dwrgi, No steak here either DH has got it into his head that it isn't good until after 12 weeks and no matter how much I try to reassure him he says no. We are on holiday next week so I'm hoping for sun, sea, sand and steak :haha:

Pebble 

Spoiler
No I wont get a scan tomorrow it is just my booking in appointment, here in the UK unless they are concerned you have to wait until 12 weeks for your first scan. Just lots of info tomorrow and booking my other appointments. Still looking forward to it though :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Maddy40

Oooh Dr H you naughty, naughty steak-with-the-lot girl, you :haha: Make me :blush: you do!

Pebs...I'm going a "long down-reg cycle" (I had to Dr Google that one!):
BCP for 3 weeks (started last week). 
2 April - start Lucrin for 4-5 days
Around 7 April - start Gonal-F until eggs ready (Dr estimates 10-14 days)
Antibiotics - start once EPU is scheduled
EPU currently forecast for the week beginning 22 April
My Doc only does 5-day transfers.

Am spending the 3 weeks of BCP being very healthy and focusing on trying to lose a few more kg before the IVF-bloat hits...


----------



## padbrat

Thanks DrH.

Spoiler
I had no idea that was the case. You never get told things like that over here so it is really useful to know. Roll on to 30 wks Lil Roo!!

Chicken

Spoiler
stand by to get bombarded with info at your appt! You come out with armful of leaflets and Bounty packs lol.
Pbl I am sure you are that creative... not so difficult to let your mind wander and put it on a page x 
That appt sounds like it went to well and it is good to have a plan and something to work towards. YAY!

LadyH

Spoiler
any news?

Maddy.... OMG so 22nd April is the big day! That is so exciting and not really so long away. I did much the same thing before this BFP... some exercise, eating well and taking all the prenatal vits, folic acid etc.

Dash am hoping your golden embie is getting comfy in there! Are you doing OK?

Twiggers being patient is something I struggle with! LOL:dohh:


----------



## twiggers

Patience is not one of my strong suits either!


----------



## drhouse

Well girls it's 24 hours or so till my big E day. Hmmm.... Tis great it will soon be over. Then I can get back to the real world, working hard, b and b, sleeping in, cafe culture, exercise (haven't done as much as I would have liked to!) 

I can't wait.

Sending you all big squishy hugs and baby dust...


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Well girls it's 24 hours or so till my big E day. Hmmm.... Tis great it will soon be over. Then I can get back to the real world, working hard, b and b, sleeping in, cafe culture, exercise (haven't done as much as I would have liked to!)
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> Sending you all big squishy hugs and baby dust...

Good luck Dr H! You will do just brilliantly!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

DrH, good luck on the exam! 

Chicken, hope your appt goes well!

Maddy, that looks like quite a plan! Think lots and lots of healthy thoughts. Are you drinking TONS of water too? :thumbup:


----------



## Fbs

Been browsing on here for a while but not contributed much !

Just wondering about Ovulation kits . Last month got a "smiley" face on CD10 and AF on Day 27. So this month, same Ovulation kit had a 48 hour warning on CD10. When is the earliest day to test ? A bit too impatient to wait until CD27 but on the other hand don't want to test too early and get a BFN!

Thanks all


----------



## pbl_ge

Fbs said:


> Been browsing on here for a while but not contributed much !
> 
> Just wondering about Ovulation kits . Last month got a "smiley" face on CD10 and AF on Day 27. So this month, same Ovulation kit had a 48 hour warning on CD10. When is the earliest day to test ? A bit too impatient to wait until CD27 but on the other hand don't want to test too early and get a BFN!
> 
> Thanks all

Hi, Fbs! It's possible to get a bfp anything after about 7 dpo, but pretty unlikely until about 11 dpo. Even so, lots of women won't get a positive test until 14 dpo or even later. This web page has lots of good info.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Earliest-to-take-HPT.html

:flower:

My turn for a question for the lovely ladies here: baby aspirin. One a day all cycle long, right? And stop when you get a + HPT?

Thanks!


----------



## Fbs

pbl_ge said:


> Fbs said:
> 
> 
> Been browsing on here for a while but not contributed much !
> 
> Just wondering about Ovulation kits . Last month got a "smiley" face on CD10 and AF on Day 27. So this month, same Ovulation kit had a 48 hour warning on CD10. When is the earliest day to test ? A bit too impatient to wait until CD27 but on the other hand don't want to test too early and get a BFN!
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Hi, Fbs! It's possible to get a bfp anything after about 7 dpo, but pretty unlikely until about 11 dpo. Even so, lots of women won't get a positive test until 14 dpo or even later. This web page has lots of good info.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Earliest-to-take-HPT.html
> 
> :flower:
> 
> My turn for a question for the lovely ladies here: baby aspirin. One a day all cycle long, right? And stop when you get a + HPT?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

Thanks pbl_ge that's great going to have to be patient !!


----------



## Lady H

Quick update for those asking

Spoiler
saw Midwife yesterday and she was happy when she saw all the other measures from the scan. It's just the weight that is a worry as she is about 1lb under. Am resting on left side when I can and eating more protein. 9 days left at work and counting! :happydance:


----------



## doorbell

Lady H

Spoiler
Great news, you must be so relieved, keep growing Lil Boo!

Maddy, good luck with your treatment. You sound like you're taking everything in your stride, way to go!

I was wondering about the baby asprin too Pebble. Great news on your meeting with the FS. Its so nice to get the party started and get the :baby: making show on the road. Good luck :thumbup:

Special thoughts for Dash, grow, thrive lil one. 

Jenny, have you tested? Cant remember exactly where you were but sure it should be around now? Hope all is well :flower:

Chicken, enjoy your holiday, I'm sooo jealous. You and nugget put your feet up in the sunshine. Actually, is it sunny in Malaysia at this time of year, I have no idea :wacko:

Owl, hope you are feeling much much better and looking forward to being reunited with your snowy owls :flower:

AFM, 8 dpo, zero symptoms as per usual, so no doubt will be starting BCP on day 1, and onto short protocol after that. 

:wave: to all the other ladies


----------



## dashka

Lady H 

Spoiler
Im glad your appt went well and that measurements are good  hope Lil Boo can add some more weight on  yes avocados (healthy fats) and protein (eat raw nuts and seeds too).:thumbup:

Pad 

Spoiler
a honeydew!!! And nesting! so excited for you....:hugs::kiss:

Twiggers  good idea to get DH checked!:thumbup:

Nessaw  hope you caught that golden eggie!:thumbup:

Doorbell  you are so sweet and I hope you get that magic BFP before your IVF...:hugs::hugs:

Dr. H-

Spoiler
Im sorry you have to wait until 30 weeks for your V-day I didnt know that! Good luck on your exam!!! :thumbup:Will be thinking of you.... you are almost there!

BF  hope youre okay and that you sell your house soon!:hugs:

Pebbs  know I wrote in your journal already but glad that the FS appt went well:thumbup::hugs: and you have a plan! Re: baby aspirin  yes 1 /day all cycle long.

Chicken 

Spoiler
hope your booking in appt went well  have a wonderful vacation!!!
Maddy  your plan sounds great for IVF:thumbup::hugs:  I hope this is the one! If you are worried about the bloat during IVF it really helps to cut gluten out...

FBS  welcome!!:flower:

AFM  I tested this morning as essentially 11DPO (8+3) and it was BFN.... (more in my journal). I know it is early but for some reason wanted to make sure trigger was out...I should have tested 5 days ago so that perhaps I could have at least once in my life seen 2 lines. I feel like I've lost a lot of positivity now... (went to reiki Wed and it was awesome but it's like I need reiki everyday) I wont be testing again until Beta day (next Thurs) Its just too painful. gotta get ready for work now... crap....


Hugs and luvs....:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Dashka-big hugs. It is early! Fingers crossed.x

welcome fbs.

Pebs-I started the baby aspirin this month too. Hope it works!

Doorbell hope u get ur bfp before ivf.

Lady h-great news.x

to all the other wonderful ladies here-hi and have a grt wkend.

Afm 3 dpo. Lots of clomid symptoms so just ignoring them. Last day at school next thurs-can't wait! Update on house- boyfs up north nearly sold. Surveys and mortgage deeds done down here. Hoping for a mid may move. Really hoping am utd by then and can let everyone else do it!!x


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies, I'm just rubbing it in because you are all still in your 'workday Friday' whereas here in Australia DH and I have had dinner and we are :wine::beer: and probably going to get :loopy::loopy: and then :drunk::friends: Yay for "no-TTC" sanity breaks :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Cowbag Maddy!!! :winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha: I'm not far behind you-we finish work for the Easter holidays in exactly two hours and ten minutes, and I already have the cider chilling in the fridge!!! Wehey!!!

Lady H-

Spoiler
Boo is going to be okay, I just know it, so hang on in there, and good luck with the last lap of work! I don't know how you've managed to keep going! :hugs::hugs:

Ness-GL with last week of work and house move. Sounds really exciting. 3dpo is far too early for anything, so hang on in there! :hugs::hugs:

Big :hugs::hugs: to all, :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## nessaw

Dwrgi am sooo jealous that you finish today!!

Maddy happy sanity!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Doorbell Yes very sunny. I have been watching the free practice on the Malaysian Grand prix and at 19.00 it was 35 degrees C.


----------



## Fbs

Just been watching GP2 at Malaysia !

My confusion with the testing is that the test says can test 4 days before AF due. But have seen some say can test O plus 10 days. So if I ovulated on CD10 or 11 then can I test CD21 or way until CD24 which is 4 days before AF due


----------



## Butterfly67

Chicken am jealous, are you actually going to watch the GP? :growlmad::haha::happydance:

Fbs welcome :flower: if the opk smileys are the same as the rest then they warn of impending ovulation. So if you get a smiley on cd10 then you may O on cd11 or even possibly 12. The ony way to know really is to temp I think. Are you temping? So when you got a smiley on cd 10 and AF on cd27 then I would say it is possible that you O'd on cd12 with a 14 day LP then AF on 15dpo. Of course an LP of 16 days is possible but not very common :flower: so I would say that you could test 10-12 days after a positive opk but would be more accurate if you leave it to 12 just in case you didn't o til cd12. Hope that makes sense an anyone feel free to chip in if I have missed something :wacko::haha:

Hi to everyone else :hi: 

Maddy I am with you on the :wine: :thumbup:

Dash :hugs:

Doorbell fingers crossed for a magic bean this month 

Ness glad the move is progressing (still not even a viewing on mine :dohh:)


----------



## nessaw

Omg am 4dpo and have had tingly boobs for 2 days now. I know its just the clomid but really hoping it means ginormous amounts of progesterone that no sperm/egg can resist! Cd 21 bloods next tues hopefully can get the results before the easter weekend.

Bf hope u get a viewing soon.x


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Cd 21 bloods next tues hopefully can get the results before the easter weekend.

Great Ness...I know it's impossible NOT to symptom spot. Hope your tests come back quickly:thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank god... exam over... get the results tomorrow... please let me pass.... it was harder than expected....

I hope you all had a lovely lovely weekends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome fbs.... 

great to hear that you are growing Lady H... Pad not long now.... Maddie woo hooo for vino and song and cuddles...... Chicken enjoy Malaysia I hope your MS is much better.... HA hugs for having the conversations and the extra insurance... Dwrgi you rock thanks for all the best wishes... Dash I am still crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Lils... yay yay yay yay.. you know what I mean.. Purps so excited about the house... Ness we all do it... sx spot that is... am crossing my fingers that there is an exciting cause for it!!!!! Jenny good luck for this testing cycle..... Doorbell Hello hello Hello!!!!!!!!!! Butterfly am crossing fingers re. thousands of buyers finding their way to your door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No other news here.. walked at the beach, ate healthy food, flew home in a thunderstorm, am back to work tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

Please let me pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crossing fingers toes and legs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberri

I know I don't belong here, but there's a few ladies I stalk that post in here so.... May God bless you with :bfp:s and sticky embies soon! :dust:


----------



## dashka

Hi everyone,
hope you are doing ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Ness - everything crossed for you!:hugs:

Dr. H- YAHOO!! the exam is done - finito!! Congrats and I'm sure you did well :thumbup::hugs:

Bluberri - thanks for your thoughts and wishes! good luck to you too:hugs:

Chicken - of Malaysia sounds soooo good right now.... I need some warmth!:hugs:

Going to check some journals now!

hugs and luvs to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - taking it day by day - I have ups and downs and still emotional but not as bad... I am REALLY REALLY exhausted all the time and yesterday had a bit of nausea and night sweats for 2 days (all things that happen before AF usually) but we'll see as the progesterone I'm taking is probably holding back the AF anyway.... It's impossible to know anyway as AF symptoms and BFP symptoms are so similar..... only a few more days :shrug:


----------



## Fbs

Hey Butterfly67
Thanks for that , well will have to wait until next month now as looks like Af arrived on CD 24 a bit early that ! Not temping but want to look into that . For next month have bought some cheaper tests that can be used from 4 days before AF due and so conception vitamins. Not sure how to do the temping thing , will have to research !

Anyways a general good wishes to all of you on here that one of you gets a BFP soon.
The nice thing about here that although there is an element of "why not me" its motivating when others get their BFPs that it is possible


----------



## drhouse

Well girls I got over the line and I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So so so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## LilSluz

DrH - :yipee: Congrats on Passing!!! (what test was it that you passed?) Bring on magic #30!

Chicken -

Spoiler
Oh poo :dohh: I thought you were getting u/s & we were gonna get nugget pics. How did it go? can't BELIEVE you are almost 8 wks!

Dashka - just posted in your journal :hugs::hugs::hugs: & lots of prayers, vibes & reiki!

Dwrgi - Ah :dohh: I thought you had off starting next week - THEN :wohoo: You are FREE you are FREE!! Am so jell! :beer::wine;:drunk::icecream::pizza::book::comp::sleep:!!!!

DrH, Dwrgi, Maddy & Pad - Steak & wine? I shall use my imagination on that one, I guess!!! :blush: Don't worry, I'm also on the no DTD plan! :nope: But that doesn;t mean cutting the fun out _entirely_ IYKWIM... (& I violated it 2x...:blush: Oops!)

BF - how did the lovely smear go? :wacko:

Ness - Oh boy the symptom spotting has commenced! :wacko: Hope you get into your home very soon & have an excuse to lift nothing!

Maddy - ah, long proto, now I know! Have fun - sounds like you had a blast on Fri! :thumbup: (enjoy it while you can)

Doorbell - GL on your treatment! :flower: Of course you are gonna wish for a nice fat BFP!

LadyH - Yay!!!!

Big :hugs: to everyone else! I'm expecting since plants, animals & flowers are all having :sex: really soon & its that "fertile time of year" that Spring fertility vibes are going to catch on to this thread & give you all some big, fat :bfp:'s!

*WE NEED SOME GOLDEN EASTER EGGIES PLEASE!!!!* :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Kisemt - Oh, good luck hun! Will pop by later & see how it went :flower:

:hi: Blueberri! Stalk anytime you like!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Kismet, so glad you have a plan of action :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Dr h congrats.

Kismet glad the appt went well and that u have an action plan.


Hi blueberri.

Dash thinking of u and got everything crossed for thurs.x

Fbs sorry about af.

hi to everyone.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet, this is seriously exciting news!! I bet your BFP is just around the corner! :dust: 

Maddy, hows the BC going? The last time I was on BC my friends called them b!tch pills. :haha: Hopefully its better for you. Are you halfway through your course yet?

Ness, hope you caught the egg this month! Symptom spotting passes the time, if nothing else! :wacko: 

Dr.H, congrats! Now RELAX! :sleep:

Chicken, hope youre having a fabulous time!!!

Doorbell, how's it going for you?

:hi: blueberry!

So sorry about the witch, Fbs. :nope: hopefully next month youll get to test! Fertilityfriend.com has great tutorials about temping, and thats what almost all of us use to keep track of ours. It can be a free service, unless you want extra features. 

AFM, Im dealing with a lot of *life* right now, which is at least making my wait to O interesting. Just stuff at work, stuff with my parents, and stuff with OH. Nothing too dire, but this is not a stress-free week. I also go the huge box full of progesterone suppositories today. :shock: :shock: :shock: Im now processing the fact that Ill be putting all that up my hooha in the next few weeks. :argh: 

I feel like a lot of people just went AWOL around here. Hope everyone's doing okay. Big hugs to one and all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

Those pills must hurt :shock:


----------



## pbl_ge

Blueberri said:


> Those pills must hurt :shock:

Egads, do they????? :saywhat: I'm a vag supp virgin, so this is new to me!!! :shrug:


----------



## Blueberri

Well I'm a virgin in general, I never had to put pills in my vajayjay. Not even a tampon, I hope it doesn't hurt for you


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## doorbell

Kimset, your plan of action sounds great, good luck hun :thumbup:

DrH, congrats on your exam, you must be over the moon, well done.

Pebble, good luck with the bullets. Make sure you lie down for 20 mins after putting them in and your body will have absorbed what it needs. They are messy though :wacko:

AFM, AF started today :nope: so no miracle BFP before treatment. I will be a few weeks behind you Maddy, starting BCP today. Onwards and upwards!

Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Dr H - woop-de-doo! :hugs: :flower: So now can we call you Overly-Qualified-DrH :amartass: Let me guess...you bought new stiletto shoes to celebate ?? :haha:

Pebble - oh yay, hoo-haa bullets :happydance: Yes they are messy. But at least the oily residue keeps my chunky thighs from chafing in the hot weather :haha::haha::haha: Oh and my DH reckons they give a whole new kind of 'slide n glide' to :sex: and is all in favour of them...:blush:

Kismet- so glad about the IUIs. Honestly hun I actually found it not very intrusive and it has really paved the way for IVF for us (even though I still have days when I'm not really so keen). The IUI scans and process kind of took away a lot of the scary mystery for me. A nice 'beginner's guide to assisted conception' if you like. =D&gt;

AFM I'm so tired (and Pebs I'm not hormonal but have put on "Pill weight" despite eating super-healthy) It was a hellish day at work today, I think I'm just gunna crawl into bed now. I'll definitely try to finish reading and responding tomorrow tho'!!


----------



## BabyBean14

v


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry about AF, Doorbell. :hugs: Always a bad day. Pamper yourself!

Maddy, thanks for the info about messiness of the hooha pills! I just ordered more panties, so I am PREPARED! (I usually wear thongs--not helpful for messiness. Don't judge me. As my friend said, it's trading the possibility of a LOT of fabric up your butt for the certainty of a little bit of fabric up your butt. I find thongs more comfortable. :wacko: ). 

We do have special relationships around here, don't we! :haha: 

Good luck on taxes, Kismet!


----------



## dashka

Fbs  sorry about AF:hugs::hugs:

Dr H  Fantastic  congrats on passing the exam!!!!:thumbup: Enjoy yourself now!

Spoiler
And yay for reaching 25 weeks!:happydance:

Lils  yes I agree  we need some golden easter eggies on here and BFPs! :thumbup:Hope you are still in heaven re: you know what.:cloud9:

Pad  how did your scan go yesterday?:hugs:

Kismet  Im so glad your appt went well and that you have a plan!:thumbup::hugs: Never say never I say.:thumbup: I always said I would NEVER EVER do IVF and look at me now. Hope IUI works for you! Re: the prog supp. See my response to Pebbs below 

Pebbs  sorry your having a stressful week :nope::hugs: I know the prog supp. Are kinda scary but you get used to it Im plugging myself in as I like to call it every 5-6 hours! I asked my nurse how far in Im supposed to put them and she said a fingers length. That was tough at the beginning but got easier. You kind of really get to know the angle of things and the direction after a while  I think at first I was trying to push up and then realized it was more up and towards the back (kind of like tampon) but you have to follow it up with your finger (TMI) and push up as far as it will go. They are messy though so I have to wear a thin pad. I dont lie down after inserting  but sometimes will do before Im sitting for lunch or dinner or going to bed etc.. Dont worry they wont fall out ! I keep mine in the fridge and only take out a few for the day (nurse also told me that some people find it easier to insert when they are cold/harder). Dont think I could do thongs with the hahoo plugs!:wacko::hugs:

Doorbell  sorry AF came:nope::hugs:. Damn! I wish you all the best and good luck with the BC! It will go quickly!:thumbup:

Maddy  hope you are doing ok on the BC pill:hugs:sorry you had a rough day.I hear you!:hugs: Take it easy hun... Its coming up fast. When do you start injections?

Owl  hope you are doing ok hun.:hugs: Do you have your follow up appt on Monday?

Dwrgi  hope you are enjoying your break!:thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Chicken  hope you are enjoying your vacay!:hugs:

Hello and hugs to all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM work is soooo busy right now :nope: its cutting in to my BnB time! time is going so slow. I wish Thursday would come now More in my journal  I wont bore youbut still clinging on to a bit of hope.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## smallhelen

Hi. I haven't been around for a while, but hope I can sneak back again. :blush: I have been lurking to check on everyone. So much news from so many ladies, there's no chance I can keep up.
But it's good to hear progress of the little peanuts.
Sorry to those who have got AF. Nasty :witch:
Fxd for those waiting and hoping...

AFM - Thought this month was going well - even though I haven't been temping, I think we BD'd at all the right times, and I've been taking all the supplements. But then, AF arrives on CD 26 !!??! As I usually O on CD 17, this is not good news. (Have been taking B vits for several months, and they seem to have been working, so who knows what's happened this month). Oh well, I suppose I take the time to relax, and then off we go again....


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## karevet

Hi! Can I join? I'm 36 and just got married this past October. My DH and I have been ttc since November (ttc cycle #4). We had a devastating chemical pregnancy last cycle. AF is visiting now, argh!!! I know we haven't been at it very long, but I have no patience! I worry that it will never happen for us :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies greetings from KL.

BF, No we got here sunday night so didn't get to see any of the race but drove past the track on the way to the hotel :haha:

Dr H, Well done you can you put your feet up for a bit now :hugs:

Dash, I only popped in to see if you had any news, been thinking of you:hugs:

Kismet, I'm glad your appointment went well :hugs:

LadyH sorry to disappoint :haha:

Spoiler
My scan is booked for the 26th April at 12 weeks.

AFM

Spoiler
After persuading DH that it was OK to have sex he gave in, unfortunately I have had pick discharge since :cry: I managed to call my midwife and she doesn't think it is much to worry about as it is happened straight after sex and has only been when I wipe. But as a precaution I have to rest, and no sex. The bleeding has now stopped (touch wood) and I'm spending my day laying by the pool while DH has been sent off to work. The Midwife will check up on me when I get home or if it starts again and is worse I must find a hospital to get checked out. Trying to stay positive


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken,

Spoiler
I'm no expert, but I did experience something a bit similar during my brief time with a BFP. I think spotting after sex while pregnant is not unusual and is typically due to the fact that your poor cervix is swollen and tender. It becomes engorged with blood and could get a little abraded during sex. The pink you describe is almost certainly from that. 
https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/bleedingduringpreg.html

So, try not to worry too much, but probably no sex is a good idea until you see the midwife. 

Big hugs!!!!


----------



## owl35

Hello lovely ladies,

Just checking in real quick to say hi :hi:

dash - I can't believe you remembered that I have my RE appointment on Monday. I hope you are hanging in there! I know tomorrow can't come fast enough for you. Big hugs. Only one more day! I really have EVERYTHING crossed for you - ask my hubby :haha:

door and maddy - Thinking about you both. Best of luck girls! :hugs:

afm - As long as I don't have to talk about my failed IVF cycle and how I feel about it I'm doing ok. Once somebody asks me about it and wants to know how I feel I just get depressed and angry and want to hide from the world. I don't have hope that I'll ever get pregnant. I have my wtf appointment on Monday but I honestly don't expect any answers. I know I will hear that they don't know why it didn't work and we'll just have to try FET and beat the odds. I will ask if there are any additional tests that they can do to maybe find something that could be wrong with me :shrug: I really find the "unexplained" diagnosis hard to accept. 
DH and I registered for an adoption introduction class in April. I know it's time to look into other options. We'll see...

Easter is coming up so I hope there are lots of good eggies out there for you lovely ladies :winkwink: :bunny:

Lots of love to everybody :kiss: :hug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dashka

Small Helen - welcome back and I'm so sorry about AF...:hugs:

Kismet - glad you are going to give your FS a chance.... that is impressive that he would even take time out of his weekend! My RE has called me at 8pm at night a few times to answer questions I sent earlier in the day to the nurse and that he wants to answer personally. These guys work crazy hours. The good thing about your doc (same clinic) is that he is always there at 8am for cycle monitoring (whereas mine doesn't show up until 8:30 or 9:00!) Good luck catching the eggy!!!:thumbup::hugs:

Twiggers - GL with the OPKs!:thumbup:

Karevet - welcome :flower: and I'm sorry about your chemical....:hugs::hugs:

Chicken -

Spoiler
sorry to hear about the spotting - I'm sure it's all fine and a good idea to rest (while you're on vacation anyway!) and maybe not DTD... it will all be worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Owl- I'm sorry you are so down and totally understandable hun...:hugs::hugs::hugs: it's such a rollercoaster.... I've told a few people at work and some friends and know that if it's BFN it makes it harder to have to tell them that it didn't work... I think you will feel better after your app't and get the next plan going....:hugs: And yay for the adoption info class!!! that is how we started on the journey to get AD.

hello and hugs to all!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

AFM - tomorrow is Beta today and I'm sooo nervous. Today I have this crazy Dizziness and a little nausea and some sharp pains (not AF like though) in my lower abdomen. Don't know what to think but it's driving me MAD!!!:wacko:


----------



## Maddy40

Dash - good luck with the beta hun :friends:

SmallHelen - welcome back! Stick around, we are a nice bunch of barren old chicks :winkwink::haha:

Twiggers - hope this cycle is the magic one :kiss:

Karavet - Hi! :flower:

CC - Malaysia, you lucky ducky :hugs: I love Malaysian curries mmmmm nom nom. Hope the spotting stops.

Owl - Sorry you are feeling down honey. I'm sure discussing things will get easier with time Congrats on signing up for the adoption class :D I'm an adoptive parent and, well, what can I say? I love my two kiddos so much that now I want to try and make one :haha:

Kismet - hope that early-egg-hunt was productive :thumbup:

AFM Day 17 of the pill now. Skin like a 17yo, big red hard zit bumps all over my chin and, to add to the indignity, some back-ne as well...WTF :shock: And I haven't even started the Lucrin which will apparently send me into early menopause for 5-days and the Dr has marked on DH's calendar that I'm likely to be 'more hormonal than usual'. HA! :haha::growlmad:

Also...BIG NEWS...on the "looking forward, beyond TTC" front...I've applied for several overseas jobs with my employer. I completed my last overseas assignment 2+ years ago and I'm thinking that, should TTC not work out for us, it's time to go again.


----------



## dashka

Maddy - so sorry you are feeling crappy with the B/C -:hugs: I only took mine for 2 weeks prior to the Lupron (for IVF#1) and it was not pretty... I hear you on the face break outs - DHEA can also do that.... my chin has broken out the last few days!:wacko:

I'm not sure if the Lucrin is the same as Lupron - but sounds like it...it shuts down your hormones (menopause) -The main side effect I had from that was headaches.... BUT YOU CAN DO THIS GIRL!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

It's nice to have a back-up plan though (hope you won't have to use it!!!) -so you would leave Australia then?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM - still waiting on results from beta.....:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Maddy40

Yes Dash the Lupron/Lucrin sounds the same. I am so not/not looking forward to that one! But you're right, I can do it. And DH will be right there beside me when I'm :devil:


----------



## dashka

Beta is in - NEGATIVE....:cry::cry::cry: i am completely crushed.... and this is the end of the road for me after 11 years.:cry::cry::cry::cry:

thanks for everyone's support :hugs::hugs:- you ladies are wonderful and I wish and pray that all of you get your rainbow babies very soon...


----------



## pbl_ge

Totally gutted for you, Dash. Thinking of you lots. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Lady H

So sorry Dash xxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Oh, Dash!! :sad1: :sad2: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## twiggers

I am so sorry Dash.


----------



## chickenchaser

Posted in your journal Dash XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Update

Spoiler
Hi Ladies I don't really know what to think, I started bleeding again yesterday but not heavy, I was OK with that but then had a clot, again not big about 3mm but that really scared me. I'm in a strange city in a strange country, half way across the world and apart from DH who is out all day I'm alone. I'm not having cramps, a few twinges but had them right from the beginning. I'm spending the day in bed as this seems to slow the bleeding but I would be grateful for any advice. I would have been on AF at the moment and I know a lot of ladies bleed at the time AF is due, so I'm holding on to that.


----------



## BabyBean14

CC:


Spoiler
I wish I had some advice or educated comfort to give you, but this is outside my experience. :nope::hugs: Are you able to reach DH? Would any medical care be covered by your insurance? I confess I don't remember what country you're in and whether they would have good prenatal healthcare. Would it be possible to call your doc back in the uk? 

Sorry for all the questions. All I can think to do is brainstorm. :shrug: I think you're doing the right thing by resting. I hope you're able to read or watch TV or do something to distract you a bit. If you can, it would probably help to relax, although that's likely impossible. :wacko: In the meantime, I'm sending you the biggest load of positive vibes and prayers ever. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet

Spoiler
Hi Yes DH is contactable by phone but there is no point disrupting his day unless I really need him. We talked about going to the hospital last night (we are Malaysia KL) but we both agreed that (looking on the positive side) nothing extra has happened since I spoke to the Midwife on Tuesday. So unless I start with pain or heavy bleeding there isn't really much point in racking up a big medical bill. I still have symptoms, painful BB and skickness off and on which is really reassuring. My head is telling me it is just a bit of spotting due to sex and AF but all my instincts are on edge. Thanks for thinking of me and I will keep you informed.


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: 


Spoiler
I'm glad you can reach DH if you need him. :thumbup: It's very positive that you still have symptoms! Given everything you've said, I think you're doing the right thing by resting and taking care of yourself. I'm heading to bed soon (it's 1am here), but I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and will check in ASAP tomorrow. 

Remember, you may be physically alone right now, but the entire TTC 35+ sisterhood has got your back mentally and spiritually. :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi lovelies, I don't come here much anymore but wanted to talk to *chicken*



Spoiler
Hun it could be the little clot is just a bit of leftover blood after DTD. Fingers and everything crossed that it is.
Usually in this case in the uk, you'd see your gp and he would refer you to the epu -early preg unit, you usually get an appointment within a few days unless you have pain, then they see you sooner in case of ectopic pregnancy. Either way you'd go and have a scan there.
Now I'm not sure how long you are away for, but taking it easy won't hurt, and watch the bleeding. If it gets heavy or you have pain, you must seek medical attention,
If its just light/spotty there probably isn't much that a doctor can do (hope that doesn't sound horrible-I don't mean it to). :hugs: so waiting a bit probably wouldn't make a difference iykwim.

It's good you still have symptoms!

I hope this is nothing Hun, just a minor blip but I know how scary it is, I had 2mc before our rainbow came along, and there is nothing anyone can do to stop a mc happening. Try and hang in there and let us know how you are doing xxxxxxx massive loves xxx


----------



## nessaw

Cc

Spoiler
was going to write pretty much the same as purps. Keep resting up and as stupid as it sounds try not to worry although I know thats impossible. When r u back? Sending u big big hugs.xx


----------



## nessaw

Dash have posted in ur journal. Thinking of u.xx


----------



## nessaw

This one is for anyone who wants to play the symptom spotting game!

Am 10dpo. Since 8dpo have had a raging thirst. Can't get no satisfaction in a water sense! Whaddya reckon? Am pretty sure that this isn't in my head!
Happy easter everyone.x


----------



## purplelou

nessaw said:


> This one is for anyone who wants to play the symptom spotting game!
> 
> Am 10dpo. Since 8dpo have had a raging thirst. Can't get no satisfaction in a water sense! Whaddya reckon? Am pretty sure that this isn't in my head!
> Happy easter everyone.x

Ness that sounds promising! I'm keeping it all crossed for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you caught an Easter eggy!


----------



## Maddy40

chickenchaser said:


> Update
> 
> Spoiler
> Hi Ladies I don't really know what to think, I started bleeding again yesterday but not heavy, I was OK with that but then had a clot, again not big about 3mm but that really scared me. I'm in a strange city in a strange country, half way across the world and apart from DH who is out all day I'm alone. I'm not having cramps, a few twinges but had them right from the beginning. I'm spending the day in bed as this seems to slow the bleeding but I would be grateful for any advice. I would have been on AF at the moment and I know a lot of ladies bleed at the time AF is due, so I'm holding on to that.

Chicken - I'm not in the 'wait and see camp'. There are EXCELLENT western-standard hospitals in Malaysia so don't hesitate if you need to....many of their doctors are Australian and British trained. If you bought travel insurance that covers you for pregnancy-related stuff then you shouldn't have a huge bill. Travel insurers have medical staff on duty 24/7, you can ring your insurer reverse charges and talk to a nurse and ask their advice and, if necessary, get a hospital recommendation. Seriously, this is my daily work CC - advising people that travel overseas and develop health or other problems while the are away. It is MUCH better to be safe than sorry. Just go honey xx:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Chicken


Spoiler
Big hugs hon. Purps and Maddy have good advice as they both know their stuff. I would try and phone your insurers to see if you can go see someone. I had my mc when I was in Dubai. I had spotting but also cramping so I phoned a local hospital gynae department to see if I could get a scan. It cost me about £90 but I needed to know what was going on. Good luck chickie :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi chicken, unless you are a rhesus negative, or if you have one sided pain and risk factors for an ectopic or bleeding enough to harm you.... the outcome is unchanged but it depends how much you NEED to know vs. would be nice to know.

Thinking of you... Xing fingers and toes....


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks everyone I'm going to hang in there, it is much slower (it is only when I wipe and sometimes there is nothing) there nothing what I would call pain just normal pregnancy 'stretching' I'm much calmer but I will keep an eye out and if it does get worse I will get myself sorted. If there is nothing I can do then I would rather not know.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks everyone XXX


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Chicken, just caught up with the thread. Hope that this is just a blip, and that all is ok. Thinking of you and sending big hugs, xoxoxoxo


----------



## onmymind17

Hello ladies! Just popping in to say hi. I am still checking in on all of you, although I have not been on here lately, things have been a bit crazy for me. My husband finally got a new job it was a small pay reduction but we figured it would be worth it to get him out of the hell hole he was in, that is until I found out that I lost my job. After 9 1/2 years we were told that our school AIU London was sold to Reuters and that as of that day we no longer had a job. I was lucky that they paid me until the end of this month though and I will get a severance check but I was so upset. I am now searching for a new job and the worst thing is that my salary at my old place was way better than what companies want to pay me now. We are now going to have to file bankruptcy. We were trying to refinance our house in the middle of this too I am hoping to god that it goes through if not we may end up losing our home too. So now we can't have any children and I can't travel either sigh...... Maybe one of these days something will go right.

Chicken honey make sure you rest me I would need to know what was going on I am just that way but what will happen will happen, just try to relax from what I understand it is common to bleed. I had a lady I worked with that was almost the same time as you and she had a huge bleed, she thought it was all over, but all was well and her daughter is adorable.

To all the pg ladies sending you warm hugs. To all the TTC ladies my heart is still with you and I am sending you all the baby dust and good luck wishes I can to you!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken,

Spoiler
I hope that this is just a little bleeding, as you say. FWIW, if it were me, I would go to the doctor's there. It could be an ectopic, which is potentially very serious. I had very little pain with mine until I started having the cramping/bleeding. If you have any coverage at all, it shouldn't be a wildly expensive bill. How long until you are home? 

I really hope this is nothing serious, and that all is back to normal soon. Hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

OMM, thanks for dropping by! I am so sorry about your situation. That's just the worst. I hope that you can find another job quickly.

Ness, here's a link for you. Thirst is a new one to me, but obsessing on this site is super fun!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=86


----------



## pbl_ge

drhouse said:


> Hi chicken, unless you are a rhesus negative, or if you have one sided pain and risk factors for an ectopic or bleeding enough to harm you.... the outcome is unchanged but it depends how much you NEED to know vs. would be nice to know.
> 
> Thinking of you... Xing fingers and toes....

DrH, do you know how many weeks along one has to be before the Rh negative thing matters? I'm negative, and OH is positive, so I may *need* this info one day.

Thanks!


----------



## purplelou

Oh chris, I am so sorry chick! That's just the pots! Just when you think things are bopping along nicely!
I hope you get your dream job (with salary!) really soon xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

purplelou said:


> Oh chris, I am so sorry chick! That's just the pots! Just when you think things are bopping along nicely!
> I hope you get your dream job (with salary!) really soon xxxx

Lol thanks honey that made me laugh yep it is pots! Who knows maybe its for the best I am just really ticked off I had all these plans for vacations and camping trips and now I am not sure what will happen. All I can do is see what happens and hope for the best. :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh god...the crazy typos strike again :dohh: !!!
Should have said pits!

It's crappy!
Massive loves xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: I'm glad you're doing better. Thinking of you and still sending hugs and positive vibes. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

onmymind17 said:


> Hello ladies! Just popping in to say hi. I am still checking in on all of you, although I have not been on here lately, things have been a bit crazy for me. My husband finally got a new job it was a small pay reduction but we figured it would be worth it to get him out of the hell hole he was in, that is until I found out that I lost my job. After 9 1/2 years we were told that our school AIU London was sold to Reuters and that as of that day we no longer had a job. I was lucky that they paid me until the end of this month though and I will get a severance check but I was so upset. I am now searching for a new job and the worst thing is that my salary at my old place was way better than what companies want to pay me now. We are now going to have to file bankruptcy. We were trying to refinance our house in the middle of this too I am hoping to god that it goes through if not we may end up losing our home too. So now we can't have any children and I can't travel either sigh...... Maybe one of these days something will go right.
> 
> Chicken honey make sure you rest me I would need to know what was going on I am just that way but what will happen will happen, just try to relax from what I understand it is common to bleed. I had a lady I worked with that was almost the same time as you and she had a huge bleed, she thought it was all over, but all was well and her daughter is adorable.
> 
> To all the pg ladies sending you warm hugs. To all the TTC ladies my heart is still with you and I am sending you all the baby dust and good luck wishes I can to you!

Chris-you poor thing! This is dreadful news. OMG-it never rains! That is fast becoming my favourite saying. It's like, 'Come on Give us a break!' I really don't believe that any of us have done anything to deserve the sh*t that is coming our way, and you have the double whammy of your hubbie taking a pay reduction, and then you lose your job. It truly stinks. I hope that you can keep your house, and I shall be thinking of you, lovely! Good luck and let us know how things are. We are here for you, TTC or not! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> Thirst is a new one to me, but obsessing on this site is super fun!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=86

Daft bugger!!! :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

purplelou said:


> Oh chris, I am so sorry chick! That's just the pots! Just when you think things are bopping along nicely!
> I hope you get your dream job (with salary!) really soon xxxx

It's definitely the pots!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Sorry, OMM!! Couldn't resist teasing Purps for her latest fab typo!!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## drhouse

Hi pbl rh neg ladies in aust get antid with any bleed in pregnancy, with terminations, miscarriages, ext versions, amnios, cvs, birth, and maybe routinely at 28 weeks. Think in the uk they don't give antid with first tri bleeding to save money,product. Not sure about the uss.


Omm, so sorry re the job. Thinking of you.

Purps typos are becoming famous! 

Dwrgi, how's the running? 


Cc hope the bleeding settled.


Small helen welcome back

Twigg sorry this month is a write off if dh is puking!

Baby dust all!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi All, just a quick update, 'm feeling much better the bleeding has nearly stopped in fact it is acting very much like AF just much lighter. We have got a few more days here, then will be home but I probably wont be on line so don't worry. I promise to take it easy and see the midwife when I get home.

Thank you very much for your support it means the world. The ladies on this thread are very special indeed.


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: Excellent news! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

You take care chicken.

Omm sorry to hear about ur job. Hoping u find a new one soon.

Twiggers sorry about ur ohs sa. Could the results be linked to him being poorly or was it taken a while ago? Re gp ours told us boyf had low motility but the fert consultant started talking about morphology. In all honesty I still don't know which one is right!

Hi to all. Still thirsty here! Maybe its a weird bug.


----------



## doorbell

Chicken

Spoiler
Phew, glad things are looking better, put your feet up :flower:

OMM, what crappy news for you. I sincerley hope things look much better for you soon.

Maddy, hope your're doing ok and not turned :evil: on the BCP 

Owl, is it your WTF meeting this Monday? Good luck, hope you get your questions answered. 

Dash, thinking of you lots and lots :hugs::hugs:

Ness, hope the thirst is a good sign!!

Hello to all the other ladies :howdy:

I'm wondering can anyone help me on a question with supplements. When I start my injectables, can I take/should I take which or all or the following supplements and up to what point:

royal jelly
bee pollen & propolis
Co EnQ10
fish oil
B complex
Vitex / agnus Cactus
melatonin


----------



## purplelou

Chicken, that sounds better! Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## owl35

Chicken - glad it's getting better! Take it easy chick :hugs:

Door - yes, Monday is the wtf appointment. I don't think I'll get my question answered as to why it didn't work. But maybe they'll surprise me. 
Re the supplements you are taking: 
I took royal jelly and bee pollen up until I started injections and 600 coq10 until egg retrieval. I took a prenatal vitamin every day - never stopped that. Back when I was on clomid I was told not to take vitex anymore cause they counteract each other. Therefore I would check with your dr. or nurse on what's safe to take with injection meds. I usually am more of a herbal girl but didn't feel like experimenting around during an ivf cycle. I strictly followed dr's orders. But that's just me. Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed. I think this thread is overdue for an IVF BFP. I'm counting on you, maddy and dwrgi! :flower::hugs:

Happy Easter lovely ladies :bunny: :kiss:


----------



## Blueberri

Happy Easter to you lovely ladies! :dust: as well. I hope you all get some sticky egglets this weekend!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely holiday weekend.I think most of us are in countries that celebrate Easter, but some of us perhaps not. :shrug: If this does not apply to you, I hope you just had a fabulous, regular weekend! :haha: 

Chicken  

Spoiler
Glad things slowed down and are looking better. Ill be anxious to hear your updates. Im keeping everything crossed for you!!! I hope that you can still find some enjoyment of your trip. :hugs:

Ness, how are those symptoms coming? You must be testing soon! FX for an April BFP ! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Doorbell, how are you doing? When do those injectables start? I cant help at all with the supps, but Ill be curious to hear about any answers you get. 

Owl, good luck tomorrow. :hugs: Ill be watching for updates about what you hear. :hugs: 

LadyH, you have some fabulous Easter emoticons! :haha: 

Purps, hope youre doing okay. :hugs: Hows little Lana? :kiss: 

Thanks for the info, DrH! I asked if I needed the ab shot last fall, and they said it wasnt a problem at all. 

Twiggers, sorry about OHs SA. :hugs: Hope you can get that worked out. 

Maddy, I cant recall exactly what stage youre in now. Are you off the BC yet? Hopefully your teenage skin problems have cleared up. :haha: Ive been having the same problem, which I think was from the high doses of fish oil, but Im not sure. When does all the fun start for you? :dust: :dust: 

Hi SmallHelen! Welcome back!

Still heartbroken for Dash. :cry: :cry: :cry: I just cant believe it. 

Big hugs to everyone else. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I have nothing to report. 4 dpo, and just super busy. I guess thats good, because I cant think about TTC too much. :shrug: We may take next month off because of travels, so Id really like it if this were a BFP month, but wouldnt we all! :haha: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nessaw

Hey all.

Pebs am 13dpo. Tested at 10 dpo but bfn. Am waiting to c if af shows by wed if not will test again. Thirst lasted for 3 days. Bit of pre af cramping yest. I just don't know!grrrrrr!

Chicken how r u?

Hope everyone had a gd weekend.x


----------



## Maddy40

:hi:CC...glad everything seems to have settled. Safe travels home :hugs:

Ness...have you tested again sweetie? Hope it's a good one :flower:

Doorbell...not too crazy...yet! Today is Day 1 of injectibles though, so that could all go downhill real fast :haha::blush:

Pebs...hope you get heaps of R&R in yr hols :kiss:

Bluberri...hope your egglets are good quality :amartass: ones too!

Owl...hope Monday's appointment was okay :friends:

Kismet...how ru? Happy Tuesday 


AFM first day of injectibles and last day of BCP today....have started a journal to track my progress.....I think I've managed to link it below.


----------



## nessaw

Bfn this morning @ 14dpo. Boo hiss. Just want af to arrive cos at a wedding this weekend and staying in a posh hotel.

Edit thought I'd got the frer preg test but after looking again its one called first response one step which has only 100 miu sensitivity. I know I'm clutching at straws but might still be in with a chance!


----------



## owl35

ness - go buy a more sensitive test and :test: again! You are definitely not out at 14dpo with a 100miu test (I didn't even know they sell those) :haha: fingers crossed! :dust:

maddy: yay for starting injections today! Time flies, doesn't it!? You'll be transferring beautiful embies in no time. Good luck with everything. Just take it day by day. :dust: :hugs:

dash - thinking about you :hug:

door - how are you? How are things going? :hug:

pbl - keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp this month :hugs:

afm - had wtf appointment yesterday with my new RE. He is very nice. He didn't have an answer as to why IVF didn't work but I didn't really expect one. He told me that he really wants to do a hysteroscopy before we are doing a FET cycle just to make sure my uterus is a "welcoming" environment for the embies. I'm happy about that because I was going to ask him to have this done anyway. I also had concerns about my high E2 levels throughout my medicated cycles and he said that high E2 levels can indeed interfere with implantation. But he will be able to control that with the medication in a FET cycle. So we'll take a break until the summer. I go visit my family in Germany in June and when I come back we start with the hysteroscopy and then we'll go from there. It's all good. :flower:

I hope everybody is having a good week! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Owl glad ur appt went well and u like the new fs.

Af just turned up. Blah. My non drinking day has now turned into a rose wine positive day! At least I can get af out of the way for the weekend and take most of the clomid before it as well.


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> I'm wondering can anyone help me on a question with supplements. When I start my injectables, can I take/should I take which or all or the following supplements and up to what point:
> 
> royal jelly
> bee pollen & propolis
> Co EnQ10
> fish oil
> B complex
> Vitex / agnus Cactus
> melatonin

So sorry! I meant to answer this but it completely slipped my mind. I am a crap dufus :dohh::dohh:. However, I think Owl has answered you perfectly, so good luck lovely!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy-good luck with your cycle! I shall come and stalk you and wish you good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Owl-glad you had your appointment, and fab that you have a plan! :thumbup: It's good that he wants to do a hysteroscopy just to eliminate any problems! Yay for proactive REs!!! Good idea to take a bit of time off, you deserve it, lovely! :flower::flower:

Ness-evil biatch that AF! I hate her, with a vengeance. So sorry, lovely! Oh well, that makes it a red wine + weekend, by my reckoning!!! :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:

Hi everybody!! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Owl, so sorry you didn't get an explanation, but it's likely there wasn't one--just need to rinse, lather, and repeat, as it were. :hugs: :hugs: I hope that you get to enjoy the nonpregnant life for a while and then get UTD next round! Love the idea of the hysteroscopy. :thumbup: 

Maddy, IT BEGINS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: As someone else said, we're due a successful round of IVF here! So you and Doorbell get your BFPs this round, and Owl will get hers on FET. :wohoo: :wohoo: Love the journal. :thumbup: But don't like the name. :nope: "Barren"?!?!?! :saywhat: Can we please reframe that? How about Fertility Challenged? :haha: (I'm stealing that from someone, but can't remember who :haha: )

Ness, so sorry about AF. :cry: :hugs: I HATE the months that are promising and then the b!tch comes to call. Rose-wine-positive it is! :wine: :wine: :wine:

Question for the progesterone users: I've had a no good, awful, very bad, weepy day for no real good reason. Could that be the progesterone? I feel like I usually do right before AF comes: I just want to curl up with a few glasses of wine and watch sappy movies so that I can cry the crazy out. Can I blame the hooha bullets?

Hope you're all doing well. Big hugs to one and all. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Maddy40

Dwrgi said:


> Maddy-good luck with your cycle! I shall come and stalk you and wish you good luck!!

Thanks :hugs: and if you could drink some :wine: on my behalf, that would be great too :winkwink:



pbl_ge said:


> Maddy, IT BEGINS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: As someone else said, we're due a successful round of IVF here! ..... How about Fertility Challenged?

Actually I feel BARREN a lot of the time in this process. Behind the laughs and emoticons I think TTC has pretty much stripped me emotionally bare :shy: Not sure about the progesterone, I know I get really bloated on it.

Twiggers....cmon crosshairs :growlmad:, what are you doing, playing funny-buggers with our Twigs!

Owl...I'm sorry there were no concrete answers. As well as the hystero' will he do an endometrial scratch to aid implantation at all? Do they do that before FET? 

Ah...well I'm at work so better get back to it :)


----------



## nessaw

Apologies for the me post...

Three things I have mini ranted about 1. Only 2 more goes to get pregnant before due date. 2. I now won't have a baby til 2014 at the earliest. 3. Unlikely to have a baby before being 38. 

The boyf thinks I shd get counselling about the miscarriage before we think about. ivf. His words were I need to let it go. I personally agree with the counselling but think its normal to want to try and be utd before ur baby was due. I also realise that puts a lot of pressure on. Pllus all the extra hormones haven't helped. I still haven't got my cd 21 bloods back due to the bank hoiday. Not that it matters anymore.

Did anyone have or does anyone know where I can find out about counselling in the uk?

Also am thinking of not using the cbfm this month. Not counting days which is what my fs recommended to do once we knew the clomid was working. The month I got pg I didn't do anything other than take folic acid cos I didn't think I od at the time. Can I drop all the extra things without feeling guilty at not throwing everything at it????

Again sorry for the long post but needed to get it out and get some advice.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, first of all, don't apologize for a "you post!" :hugs: That's what we're here for. I can't help at all with locating a therapist there, but I do want to say that I think it's normal to want to conceive before the would-have-been-due-date. This is my LAST shot. It never occurred to me that I still wouldn't be pregnant by this time, and it really sucks. This TTC crap really wears on you--like Maddy says--and those milestones just seem to bring it all home. :nope: :cry: :cry: But just because the feelings are normal doesn't mean that a therapist wouldn't help. I'm pro-therapy.

And you should do as much or as little as you'd feel comfortable with. All the craziness of supps, temping, and OPKs really just increase the chances of the bfp happening sooner (and hopefully correct any potential problems), but if it's all making you crazy, then stop! Except the FA, of course. No guilt necessary. 

Big hugs - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Maddy, I'm on wine duty for you, too. [salutes!]


----------



## owl35

pbl - the hooha bullets just made me very bloated. But everybody reacts differently and I've heard that some women do get very emotional on progesterone so I would say you can definitely blame them. :thumbup:

maddy - yes, my RE said, when he is doing the hysteroscopy he will also srape a litte bit around down there :haha: to hopefully aid with implantation during the FET cycle. 

ness - don't apologize for "me posts"! You are going through a lot and I think counseling is a good idea. Especially after a MC and when you under so much pressure of TTC again - it's an emotional roller coaster and it's not a fun ride! :hugs:

:hi: lovely ladies :kiss::hugs:


----------



## smallhelen

Hi there ladies.:hi: Hope this week is going ok for everyone.

Ness - you rant away as much as you need, sweetie. If you can't do it here, where can you? And maybe it would be good to reduce the pressure a bit - have a chilled month and see what happens.

Pbl - still feeling weepy? I can't comment, as I just teared up at 'How I Met Your Mother' ?!? And I don't have the excuse of the hooha bullets (Can I just say that I find that description hilarious!:haha:)

Twiggers - what kind of mountain range are you trying to draw with your chart??

Maddy - good luck! :thumbup:

Owl - glad you had a good meeting, and have a plan. It's always good to have a plan.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - it's the school holidays, and I'm doing a major house-clean, a couple of rooms each day. I just have our bedroom and en-suite to do now, but that can wait until tomorrow. Then next week I'll break out the paintbrushes and decorate the spare room. Nesting??? Me???


----------



## dashka

just a quick hello ladies....
hard to come on here but I miss you guys and will be lurking now and then...

Owl - glad your app't went well and you have a plan:hugs:

Maddy and Doorbell hope your IVF goes smoothly!:hugs:

Ness - I'm sorry about AF hun....:hugs:

and everyone who is struggling and is down - sending huge hugs your way:hugs::hugs: and thank you everyone for all the support...:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: taking it day by day....


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## dashka

Re-posting what I put in my journal today - 

So Ive come to a realization that I just cant come on BnB  its just when I seem to be feeling a bit better I come and take a peek and it just brings back all the feelings and for the rest of the day and night and next morning I am just so sad  have been crying tons in the last 24 hours again. :cry:

As much as I want to come on here and check up on everyone to make sure theyre okay  its so much more painful this time around because last IVF failure I wasnt 100% sure that it was the end of the road, and this time I am sure. I kind of feel forced to convince myself of that just to keep my sanity and health as I cant take any more of this torture. Coming on BnB  I do feel better for the moment, but then it just opens up something inside me that stays with me and I start to downward spiral. I know its only been a week, but I really feel like Im falling deeper into a rut right now and just dont even want to plan stuff or anythingwhich I know makes it worse. 

So I have to cut myself off (as much as I dont want to).](*,)](*,)](*,) I may lurk now and then but cant say for sure.

Take care my beautiful ladies.will be sending you ALL hopes and prayers 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
xoxo


----------



## purplelou

nessaw said:


> Apologies for the me post...
> 
> Three things I have mini ranted about 1. Only 2 more goes to get pregnant before due date. 2. I now won't have a baby til 2014 at the earliest. 3. Unlikely to have a baby before being 38.
> 
> The boyf thinks I shd get counselling about the miscarriage before we think about. ivf. His words were I need to let it go. I personally agree with the counselling but think its normal to want to try and be utd before ur baby was due. I also realise that puts a lot of pressure on. Pllus all the extra hormones haven't helped. I still haven't got my cd 21 bloods back due to the bank hoiday. Not that it matters anymore.
> 
> Did anyone have or does anyone know where I can find out about counselling in the uk?
> 
> Also am thinking of not using the cbfm this month. Not counting days which is what my fs recommended to do once we knew the clomid was working. The month I got pg I didn't do anything other than take folic acid cos I didn't think I od at the time. Can I drop all the extra things without feeling guilty at not throwing everything at it????
> 
> Again sorry for the long post but needed to get it out and get some advice.xx

Hi Ness, (I cant stay away :winkwink:)
never apologise for a 'me' post

you can be referred to counselling through your GP or this site: *counselling*
but actually what I wanted to say was...you dont have to "let go" of your mc if you dont feel its time. I will never forget mine - Im sure she wont mind me saying so, but Neversaynever hasnt "let go" of hers either. I will remember the date forever and always feel sad about it. it gets easier over time - but Im guessing for lots of people it never goes away. I did manage to get utd before my due date, but I still mourned on my due date.
massive :hugs: lovely

and I would say yes - as long as you are taking the folic acid (which is the vital one) dont feel huilty about not doing the other things :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi ladies - 

Sorry I have been a bit absent but trying to keep up! have had many family emergencies lately (like 5 in the last month) & my own scary news so just trying to hang in there. Just a few comments from what I can remember:

Dashka - I FULLY support you not coming onto BNB. As you know, I recommended staying away for a bit, even though I love "seeing your pretty face" on here & love your posts & your insight on everything. Its truly a loss to us all, but its "thinking about us" & not thinking about you which must always come first, especially w/something as life altering as this & especially w/the blow you have been dealt recently. Thinking of you only, I would not come on for quite a while. Your bestest friends you are friends with on FB so we can keep in touch & send lots of msgs & such there & not talk TTC or babies at all. I just have your feelings in mind here, as if I only cared about myself I'd say "please don't go". its a terrible loss to me personally, but i care more about your well-being & the only way you are going to be able to come to peace with all of this is if you just take a sabbatical for a bit - a long bit if needed. Time to think of YOU first & your beautiful family & plan some things to look forward to. Always have something to look forward to hun & take it just 1 day at a time. I can't imagine how you feel & big, gigantic :hugs:

Chicken -

Spoiler
I am with you in not going in bc I know yo uare worried about saving every penny you can. I've been told on several occasions that you can't do anything about the bleeding - if its a mc, then there is absolutely nothing they can do to stop it. Its more for you to know "what's going on" for your own sanity so you have to weigh that against the monetary cost & decide what you can live with. If its just a matter of waiting a few days, then by all means I think you made the right decision. AND may I add that I belong to PARL (preg after recurring losses) & SO MANY women there have had 1st tri bleeds, I can't count them all! Some bled for 2 weeks straight - bright red. They all went into the Dr's, but all they did was reassure them that baby is fine & in 9/10 cases baby was just perfect! And they are all 16+ weeks today. In the case of any where it was a mc, there was nothing Dr could do but confirm that. But we often know when it is a mc - its heavy, cramping & like a full-on heavy, heavy prd & clotty. Yours doesn't sound anything like that so it could be that blood that gets trapped in a pocket up there for whatever reason. But PLEASE come back on & update us as to how yo are doing - you are in my thoughts & prayers!!!

Maddy - getting excited for your IVF :yipee: We are DEFO due for BFP's on here - natural, IVF, IUI, SMEP, or whatever the method! 

Pebble -I have only had the hooha gel inserts & they didn't make me emotional, they just mimicked EVERY preg symptom (& thus, were torturous in that way for the 1st 2 months! :wacko:). But its a hormone, so why not? Or maybe it was just a bad day? Or maybe there's another reason??? :dust:

Owl - bring on summer IVF chic! Just try to remember the odds w/IVF. I think they are about 25-30% so remember that 1 round not working is actually the NORM. :wacko: It often takes 2-3 for a very normal, healthy person to get a BFP. It doesn't mean all hope is lost, chic, just that it may require some patience. But I am w/you in getting the hysteroscopy while waiting. Its nice bc you go in once, they put you in twilight, you wake up 1 minute later & you are all fixed or you are declared a perfect ute girl - either way its all a good outcome! I had a septum removed. BUT beware to do it soon if you want FET in summer bc I was told (after the fact) that I should have waited 8wks before TTC after my septum removal. My Dr said it was fine to TTC rt away, I did a few days after, got BFP & mc #4... :nope: (so just try to do soon if you can). The smartest people let other people make all the mistakes. :haha: :winkwink:

Ness - you can strive for a BFP pre Due date if that makes you feel better chic, of course! But, if it doesn't happen, please know that there's tons of us out there who have surpassed many EDD's & still survived & still got our eventual sticky BFP. So, I just ask not to be hard on yourself "if" it doesn't happen. Counselling is always good in my book. :thumbup:

Kismet - YAY for better than you thought test results!? :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats a nice surprise. And GREAT to have a plan like that - it really does make you feel better.

Doorbell - are you in the midst of your IVF cycle now?

What ever happened to JennyC too?

Hello to Dwrgi, Purps, DrH, BF, Pad, helen, Blue, Twig, & everybody else - my mind isn't so great these days!

AFM -

Spoiler
I have been diagnosed w/Stage IV (Total) Placenta Previa. Its a serious complication that can result in hemorrhaging, some ER trips & preterm delivery for a good 50% or so ladies who have it. I was devastated at first but I have heard many success stories so I will just be thankful that I am very close to a hospital & that my delivery hospital (12mins away) has an NICU to treat preemies. I just hope & pray that we make it for 5 more weeks so she has a chance to survive. So I'm taking it 1 milestone at a time & praying she hangs in there as long as possible & preparing for a potential early baby. I am on modified bed rest, no :sex:, no exercise except light walking, no lifting & no flying (so I had to cancel my baby shower in MD). But all I really care about is her getting here safely so I'm doing whatever is necessary...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## doorbell

Lils

Spoiler
How worrying for you. Gosh, it never rains and all that. I will keep lil flo in my prayers and will her to stay right where she is till the time is right.

Owl, sounds like your doc has a good plan. Dont you just love the proactive doctors out there.

Ness, I think the government are trying to make couselling more available through the NHS but you need a referral through your GP to get it. See the link:
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/counselling/Pages/Introduction.aspx 
Sorry if I'm repeating something someone else has already said, I cant remember :wacko:

Chicken

Spoiler
hoping nugget is doing just fine :flower:

Pebble, hope the bullets are not still making you :cry: I cant remember whether I got weepy on them but I dont think so. 

Maddy, any update? Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Special :hugs::hugs:for Dash and any one else that needs them.

AFM, still on BCP :coffee:, getting my drugs tomorrow for IVF cycle. Time wise I think I'm looking around the end of the month for egg collection. I need to try to eat more healthy, I'm a demon for sweet things :munch::shy:


----------



## bunhead

Hi all,
I'm new to 'foruming' but sharing has to better than dealing with it on my own. Not on my own, but husband can't reeealllly understand 100%. I'm almost 38 and we've been TTC for two years, but with travel misses etc it's closer to a year of real trying. Two IUIs w/Clomid and last cycle only w/Clomid as we are changing Drs this month. All tests come back as fine, so it's a mystery. Acupuncture for the last six months has really sorted my cycle out and ov has been CD15 like clockwork for three months. Still nothing. CD2 today. I don't know if this is all TMI or not? Let me know if I'm doing this wrong-I don't know all the codes etc.  I love hearing positive stories as well as learning new things and meeting new people. So, that's me. Hi.


----------



## nessaw

Dear dashka. We all understand and will miss you but you need to do what you have to do to help you through this. Please take care of yourself and thank you for all your kind words. Big hugs.xxx


----------



## nessaw

Welcome bunhead. You've def come to the right place.

Thank you ladies for ur advice and I will have a look at those websites. Think I need to do something.

Have decided to stick with the supplements this month but am not using the cbfm and obsessing about what cd or dpo it is. The last two months on clomid the pressure has built up in the pelvic region and gone the day after my second peak on the cbfm so feel pretty certain I will know when I've ovulated. Just going to dtd every other day from cd 8 ish.

Hoping that the house move will get to exchange soon to take my mind off it.

I saw a friend today who had 3 mc before her first and she told me about her friend who just had her second at 51! Her first she had at 50!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome bunhead (although my autocorrect changed it to but head :haha:) sorry you have had no luck so far but good all the tests are clear :flower:

Ness, hope you get to exchange soon as that is one thing for sure that can take your mind off things :thumbup: And wow, 50 and 51, there is hope for me yet :happydance: do you know if she used ivf? I would guess so.

Chicken, hope you are ok, I guess you are travelling home :wave:

Doorbell, good luck with starting the ivf :thumbup:

Lils :hug: to you lady


----------



## BabyBean14

Dash: I agree with Lils that if I were to think of me first, I'd say "please don't leave!" But I totally understand why you need to go. I'll miss seeing you around here, though! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Blueberri

Liz - Those boots look nice!!!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi bunhead I too am new to posting on these forums and am in similar situation to you. Good luck ttc and hopefully we'll all be in the pregnancy forums soon :)


----------



## doorbell

Welcome bunhead and stirrup queen, I'm pretty new here too.

Whatever your questions are, I would guess one of the ladies on here will be able to help, they are a fabulous font of knowledge :thumbup: Good luck, hope your stay is short and sweet :flower:

Ness, hope your house move speeds up, it does take your mind off things so hope it comes round quickly for you.

Always good to treat ourselves now and again Kismet, we're worth it :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Welcomestirrup queen.

Nice shopping kismet. I indulged in a clutch bag yesterday for the wedding we're going to this weekend even tho I have a nearly identical one at home! Just can't stopmyself!

Bf not sure if it was ivf. My friend didn't say one way or the other.

Happy friday!x


----------



## Neversaynever

purplelou said:


> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Apologies for the me post...
> 
> Three things I have mini ranted about 1. Only 2 more goes to get pregnant before due date. 2. I now won't have a baby til 2014 at the earliest. 3. Unlikely to have a baby before being 38.
> 
> The boyf thinks I shd get counselling about the miscarriage before we think about. ivf. His words were I need to let it go. I personally agree with the counselling but think its normal to want to try and be utd before ur baby was due. I also realise that puts a lot of pressure on. Pllus all the extra hormones haven't helped. I still haven't got my cd 21 bloods back due to the bank hoiday. Not that it matters anymore.
> 
> Did anyone have or does anyone know where I can find out about counselling in the uk?
> 
> Also am thinking of not using the cbfm this month. Not counting days which is what my fs recommended to do once we knew the clomid was working. The month I got pg I didn't do anything other than take folic acid cos I didn't think I od at the time. Can I drop all the extra things without feeling guilty at not throwing everything at it????
> 
> Again sorry for the long post but needed to get it out and get some advice.xx
> 
> Hi Ness, (I cant stay away :winkwink:)
> never apologise for a 'me' post
> 
> you can be referred to counselling through your GP or this site: *counselling*
> but actually what I wanted to say was...you dont have to "let go" of your mc if you dont feel its time. I will never forget mine - Im sure she wont mind me saying so, but Neversaynever hasnt "let go" of hers either. I will remember the date forever and always feel sad about it. it gets easier over time - but Im guessing for lots of people it never goes away. I did manage to get utd before my due date, but I still mourned on my due date.
> massive :hugs: lovely
> 
> and I would say yes - as long as you are taking the folic acid (which is the vital one) dont feel huilty about not doing the other things :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Haven't been on here for a while but popped in and saw this and replied in the spoiler....


Spoiler
Yes...deffo keep taking the FA regardless :thumbup:

It's all totally normal to feel this way...I thought I had it covered when I got pregnant the second time...I should have been 14 weeks when my first EDD came. Instead I was grieving an 11 week loss as well as my first EDD. To this day...I struggle with all of my losses. I am like Lou...I know the dates of BFP, EDD and loss for all three of them. 

Does it get easier? Sometimes it feels that way...but again it only takes something little to side swipe you off your feet. 

As for counselling...there's not much about that specialises in MC unfortunately...was something my DH insisted I looked in to due to my emotional state :wacko: and honestly...didn't really do anything for me :nope: my therapy was my journal on here. 

If you did want to do the counselling route (I think you're in the UK?!) contact the MC association and they should tell you if there's any support groups in your area. I went to one of those once...still in touch with the two girls I met there too. 

Feel free to PM me if you want to ask anything :flower:

XxX

Love, :hugs: :dust: and whatever's

XxX


----------



## LilSluz

Welcome Bun & Stirrup! Hope you both get answers soon!

Kismet - ooh la la, where did you get those boots, love em!

BF - :hugs: 

Doorbell - :hugs: Thank you! DRRRUUUGGGSSS!!!! :happydance: It will be here before you know it!!
*
TGIF/TGIFF & TFIF!!!!* 
:wine::beer::drunk::munch::bunny::hugs:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like a good plan twiggers but hopefully you won't need it :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Everyone! Lots happening on this thread these days, which is great! And the Easter Bunny brought us new folks, which is great-er!

Small, nesting sounds lovely! I&#8217;m really itching for spring to arrive here so we can get out in the garden more. I&#8217;ll actually be spending a lot of this weekend putting dirt into our new raspberry beds! YUM! I hope that you get everything done! And thanks for normalizing my weepy habits. 

So, Kismet, how are all those symptoms going? :winkwink: Are you planning to :test: or just wait for AF? I just recently cut off my butt-length ( :haha: ) hair, so I&#8217;ve really only had two professional haircuts in my adult life. They were both about $40. I could get cheaper, but I&#8217;m still exploring how I want it, so I want good stylists. And I&#8217;m realizing the best thing about long hair: you never *need* a haircut. I hate having to schedule this kind of nonsense! 

Ness, big hugs to you. Hope things turn around soon, and that you&#8217;ll get your BFP. How many cycles are you supposed to use Clomid before you move onto something else? 50/51 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too crazy to have a baby. I thought by that point I&#8217;d be a happy empty nester, travelling around the world while my kids went to college (do not add 18 to my age&#8230;.do not add 18 to my age&#8230;). Stories like that really can instill hope, though! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Welcome, Bun! Hope you get some answers soon. Have you had the HSG and other physical tests, or just the blood tests? What is your plan for moving forward? There&#8217;s lots of unexplained fertility around here. It&#8217;s really pretty terrible! :hugs:

BF, I hope that you&#8217;ve convinced someone to do a second test for you. I hate that kind of red tape! And I hope someone puts an offer down on the bungalow this weekend!


Welcome, Stirrup! Hope your stay here is short and sweet.

Door, how&#8217;s that BC going? :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Never, big hugs to you. How&#8217;s everything going? Thanks for your post about would-have-been-due-dates. I&#8217;ll know in less than a week if I&#8217;ve made it to mine without a BFP. I&#8217;m not optimistic, but it would be really, really lovely to not celebrate that anniversary un-pregnant! Glad your story had a rainbow at the end! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lils, I&#8217;m keeping up with your journal, but it&#8217;s always glad to see you out and about. Follow the doctor&#8217;s orders!!!! :grr: In the meantime, I&#8217;m on wine duty for you! :wine:

Same goes to Door, Chicken (how are you, dahling? Can&#8217;t wait for your update!), Maddy, and our other UTD ladies&#8212;I am drinking in your names! Wonder if my students would notice if I showed up to class drunk? :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:

Nothing to report for me. :coffee: 9 dpo, and I don&#8217;t think I have symptoms that aren&#8217;t related to progesterone. :nope: Some bloating, the usual sore boobs, fatigue, and moodiness. I&#8217;m now fighting the inner battle about testing. Blood test scheduled on Wed., and I&#8217;ll likely POAS before then. Why would I deny myself a chance to see another stark white BFN? :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

Big hugs to one and all!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Pebs we are on the last go with clomid. Seeing the fertility consultant on the 8th may. She said the next step would be ivf referral. Am keeping everything crossed that you get your bfp before the due date. Hugs.xx

Never thank you for ur post. I don't think I can ever let go. X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## owl35

pbl_ge said:


> Theres lots of unexplained fertility around here. Its really pretty terrible! :hugs:

 what's terrible about that?? I would die to have unexplained fertility :rofl: :haha: Great typo pbl! Gave my the only laugh I had all day. Thanks for that :hugs::flower: 
9dpo! :dust: and keeping my fingers crossed for you. Let us know when you :test: Good luck! :kiss:

Hugs and love to all! Have a great weekend ladies! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

owl35 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Theres lots of unexplained fertility around here. Its really pretty terrible! :hugs:
> 
> what's terrible about that?? I would die to have unexplained fertility :rofl: :haha: Great typo pbl! Gave my the only laugh I had all day. Thanks for that :hugs::flower:
> 9dpo! :dust: and keeping my fingers crossed for you. Let us know when you :test: Good luck! :kiss:
> 
> Hugs and love to all! Have a great weekend ladies! :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Good eyes! MOVE OVER, Purps! You've got typo competition around here!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I'm sorry I haven't been able to get online and I haven't been able to read for the last couple of days so if I have missed something I am very sorry and I will go back and read to catch up.

But I just wanted to say thank you to you all for your kind words but am sorry to say we lost nugget yesterday at 9 weeks 2 days. I will be now traveling home tomorrow and will arrive back in the UK on sunday evening. I have been advised to go see the midwife when I get home but up until now it has been physically surprising easy emotionally no so. Love to you all and take care care :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## StirrupQueen

CC, really sorry to hear that :(


----------



## nessaw

Chicken I am so very sorry. I know there aren't words to help but please take care of yourself especially on the journey home. Love and hugs vxx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Chicken, I am so very sorry to hear that. Take very good care of yourself. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Chicken so so sorry xxx

Kis nightmare, see you back soon I hope xx


----------



## gardeninggirl

CC, so sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you!!


----------



## smallhelen

CC - :cry: I have no words, but try to take care of yourself, and have a safe journey home. Thinking of you.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh CC :cry: it's just not freakin fair :nope: Take gentle care honey :hug:


----------



## Maddy40

Ness... :hugs: everyone is different, if you are not ready to let go then that's fine. Do you think DH is doing that "man thing" of trying to fix things instead of just listening? Maybe he needs a good :awww: to remind him that his efforts are appreciated, but misguided :winkwink:

Lils... sorry this pregnancy hasn't been a simple, uncomplicated experience. The end result will be so worth it :hugs: 

Butterfly...heading over to your journal to see if you've decided on an option that gets you closer to :plane: yet.

Kismet... I'm intrigued but not insulted :kiss: 

Bunhead & StirrupQueen...welcome :flower: to our group. Feel free to overshare and indulge in as much emoticon-posting as you wish :haha:

Twiggers, Pebble, DrH, Doorbell, Purps & everyone..gosh the list is so long now. Happy weekend and may you have as much :sex::wine::pizza::drunk::icecream: as you want and need!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh noooo chicken, I'm so sorry :cry::cry:

Take care of yourself hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

Chicken - :hugs: <3 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## owl35

chicken - I'm so very sorry to hear this. :cry: There are no words. :cry::hug:


----------



## padbrat

Chicken have been lurky lurking and I just wanted to pop on and say how sad I am to hear your news. Everyone's response to their loss is different.. you do whatever works for you chick. Always here with a virtual ear if you need it x


----------



## Mirium

Chicken - I am so sorry!! :hug: :hugs: :hugs: to you!!


----------



## drhouse

Oh chicken so sorry to hear. Thinking of you. There was nothing that you could have done to change this outcome. Nothing but time will help. Hugs hugs.


----------



## Dwrgi

Chicken, so very sorry to hear your news. Its just not fair. Do what you need to do- we are all here for you with virtual hugs, love and lots of support! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Dash honey, it was so good to see you popping on and lurking. We all get it and know that you may need a break or even to leave B and B, but I just wanted to say how proud we all are of you.. You took a shit thing (infertility) and did absolutely everything that was in your power to do so Stopping therefore is knowing that. Hugs to you and AD.

Maddy
where are you in the process hun  are you still on the BCP? Whats the countdown??!!!!

Kismet my hair dresser is the same. Its two hundred dollars and makes me feel robbed!! I need to find someone in the suburbs who doesnt serve good coffee and dress down!!!


Ness I am crossing my fingers and toes for you regarding the last go clomid and am pleased that you have plan! The new house sounds awesome. We are looking at the moment. Its all too expensive. Australia sucks with respect to the cost of living!

PBL  dont cave on POAS have (More) wine and throw caution to the wind!!!!!!!!!!! You never know that relaxing may help here  did for Lady and a few others!!

Welcome Bun head and Stirrup Queen! I love the name SQ.. was going to ask if it was that you love horses or had spent so long seeing a gyno it was the name that CLICKED!!! He he he he .


Doorbell = good luck with this cycle! Is this number 3 or 4 Just had friends disclose that it was their 8th cycle before it happened, but it did in the end!!!!! Crossing my fingers and toes for you all.

BABY DUST ALL.........

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone..Lils and Dwrgi are off to your journals next!

AFM


Spoiler
Got the diabetes OGTT test. There are two labs in my state, the easy one and the hard one. My Obst sent me to the hard one. I failed by 0.1mmol. I would have passed at the other lab, in England, in Canada and New Zealand. But I failed at our lab. You know the one that there was an expose on in the medical journal that there system was too hard and too many women were getting a positive. Yip that one. I didn't friggen know... I know everything else... but that!!!!!!!! I am SO SO SO CRANKY.

Now I have to stick myself four times a day and it is ABSOLUTELY NORMAL. 

Of course now I am labelled as diabetic. GRRRRRR........................ For insurance et al. It is SO SO UNFAIR.

On a brighter note. The bump is getting much bigggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and I am getting much tireder..... Oh well only working till 38.5 weeks ha ha ha! We got given a bassinet today.. but was so mouldy from being in the people's garage that it had to be thrown out when they have moved it three times and kept it for three years... Gotta wonder why anyone stores anything!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr H-is this pregnancy related diabetes that you have? Oh, am I getting confused with Lils PG related asthma!? I am such a dufus. Does this mean diabetic forever, or just for now (can you have temporary diabetes, like my temporary insanity???? :shrug::winkwink:). Pain about the needles-and what a pain about the "hard" lab you had your test done at. Hindsight is a marvellous thing. Grrr. :nope::nope:

Love the 371 days till your wedding day data! Fabbo!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Doorbell-how are you getting on?? Am thinking of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi drhouse, the name came about from too many visits to the gyno! :), but I do like horses too :) Haha


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken, still thinking of you. Let us know when you've made it home safe and sound, and after you've talked to the m/w. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

DrH, sorry for the GD ( :haha: ) diagnosis. What a PITA, especially as you likely don't need it! Can you retest so you can stop jabbing yourself?

Stirrup, LOVE the name inspiration. :rofl: :rofl: 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Blueberri

Chicken, hope you're doing ok :hug:
How are all the rest of you lovely ladies doing? <3


----------



## nessaw

Chicken hope u got back safely. Thinking of you.x

drh sorry about the diabetes. Thank goodness it is a low level even tho u have to do the injections.

Hoping everyone is doing well. What stage r our ivf ladies up to? Apologies for my memory there!

We're off to the harry potter experience today.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladies, we are home. It was a horrible journey taking just under 23 hours and I was cramping all the way. I spoke to the MW this morning and she doesn't think we need to do anything. But she offered to come and see me in the next couple of days if I feel I need it. I said I would let her know. My best friend is on the way over for some TLC, which will be nice but then I need to ring work and sort out if I'm going in tomorrow. It all seems so final just a tick in the box so say you have lost the baby and told to try again. How do you do that...


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh lovely CC, I am so sorry that you have had to go through this. :nope: It's really not fair. And yes, I agree, the aftermath of a mc is so final, so clinical, when you are in bits. It sucks to high heaven. 

I'm glad that your bestie is coming over for some TLC. Sod work for the week, if I were you. You need time to grieve and to come to terms with what's happened.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Have to say Chicken I agree with Dwrgi... you need time to physically recover and also time to grieve. How long this takes is down to how you are feeling, but rushing back to work (unless this is a coping mechanism for you) is not beneficial in my experience.

Take your time. You will go through a number of emotions and thoughts and feelings, sometimes they will take you by surprise and sometimes you will react in ways that others don't expect... there is nothing wrong with any of that at all.

For some of my losses I have been off for over a month... because that is how long it took me to deal with the outside world and other people.. for others it took less time... it is all down to you how long you need and what you need to do to grieve.

xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Oh my Chickie! :cry::cry::cry: I noticed your siggie on my journal & had to come over & give you some giant :hug:. Oh gosh, honey. Does the MW have any inkling why? I can't remember - were you taking progesterone? Ugh, I'm so sorry honey. Its the worst feeling, I know.:sad2: And you had to travel during that whole ordeal! :nope: 

The only thing that got me thru mine was: (1) knowing that I was more fertile post-mc, (2) knowing that "next time" I would be healthier as I'd be trying new drugs, tests, or just allowing time for those things to kick in, etc. & (3) I rewarded myself w/wine, hot baths & other stuff I couldn't do while pregs. As shallow as it may sound, it didn't replace the losses by any means, but it brought me a little temporary comfort anyway... And the looking ahead part helped me to do just that - look ahead & resolve that I _AM going to have_ a healthy baby in the future...it gave me some hope anyway. :hugs:

But take the time you need - that is for sure. You don;t want to break down at work. have a little time to process what you are going thru while you are in the comfort of your own home. You may find that being home makes you react a bit differently. I'm so, so sorry for you & lil nugget, hun. :cry::sad2::friends:


----------



## LilSluz

And thank all of you for your nice comments & sympathies. We WILL survive this, I am determined!!! Seems like you have to work so hard for the "really good stuff" if you want it. I think most of us know all about that! https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/9.gif :nope::wacko::shrug:

:hug:


----------



## LilSluz

DrH - Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear about the GD! :grr::grr::grr: I was also wondering if you could retest (as much as that SUCKS) at the other lab? (or self-diagnose your way out of it & just not inject?) :winkwink: That's bad though, don't take that advice -bad Lils! https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/30.gif Ugh, I'm sorry you have thsi complication, hun. You & Pad both now! :growlmad::nope::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for your support ladies, I have spoken to work and they are really understanding telling me to take the rest of the week off and see how I am next week. I've spent the day with my BFF and she is the best. I'm still in pain which is worse when I pee so we also think I have an infection, so I will need to visit my GP tomorrow. Otherwise I'm doing OK for now and will just take each day as it comes.
Lils I have already had a very large glass of wine and yes even though I would give up everything to have nugget back it did taste good and made things a little better.


----------



## LilSluz

Aw, honey, I'm so glad you are off the rest of the week. Really, you'd be surprised how feelings may come out of the blue just when you think you are handling things like a champ. I'm so glad your BFF gave you so much comfort. Big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs:

P.S. - if you want to PM me I'll give your info to Dash. (& me if you don't mind, but if you do I'd understand! :hugs:)


----------



## purplelou

oh chicken - I am so sorry for your loss!
massive loves
I had hoped it wasNot a mc and just some spotting!
you should take some time and recover before dashing back to work or anything else.
your body and soul needs some time!
treat yourself to nice things, rest recover and dont worry about anything else.
I know it doesnt help at all right now, but most women who do have a mc go on to have a normal healthy pregnancy next time

xxxxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Padbrat, you have news, too, right???? :winkwink: Lils outed you on her journal. 

CC--:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Let us know if you need anything. Feel free to come on here and rant or ask questions, or whatever. BnB was a real life saver for me, so I like to pay it forward.


----------



## nessaw

Chicken I did the same when I got back from the first scan. I had a glass of vino and it helped a little with the realisation. Am glad ur back safely and you've had ur bf with u today. I stayed off work for about ten days. That included waiting for the second scan and the medical management. By the end I just wanted to get back to 'normal'. The hardest bit was seeing people for the first time. Personally I wanted people at work to know so I didn't have to pretend. I went in the afternoon before I started back to getit over with. Please let me know if there's anything I can answer/help with.xx


----------



## Greenleaf

*CC: *so sorry to hear about your loss :( Lots of :hugs: and please take care of yourself. Rest well and may you be blessed with a rainbow baby soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

So sorry chicken. Be good to yourself.


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Thanks for your support ladies, I have spoken to work and they are really understanding telling me to take the rest of the week off and see how I am next week. I've spent the day with my BFF and she is the best. I'm still in pain which is worse when I pee so we also think I have an infection, so I will need to visit my GP tomorrow. Otherwise I'm doing OK for now and will just take each day as it comes.
> Lils I have already had a very large glass of wine and yes even though I would give up everything to have nugget back it did taste good and made things a little better.

Hello lovely! Glad that your BFF was there to support you; times like these we find out who our true friends are. :flower::flower:

I'm glad that work is being supportive and understanding; takes some pressure off you. 

Sad that you have an infection-sounds like you have cystitis. I had that after my mc too-you need to get some cymalon or something similar from the supermarket, although defo get it checked out with your doctors too! Lots of cranberry juice (and chocolate too! I'm sure I read that is good for cystitis!!! :winkwink::winkwink:).

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely, :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Right, I am here with my official Administrator hat on, so no offence meant, okay? :flower:

This thread was orginally designed and created to bring ladies over 35 together, to share their experiences of TTC; as it says on the opening page, we have issues that are unique to our age. 

I think there are lots of threads on BnB that cater for all sorts of issues, ages, etc. If you feel that you need support or want to join a community of women for support, then please search for a more appropriate thread than this one. Thanks!:thumbup::thumbup:

There. Admin hat off now; normal services will be resumed anon! :kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sorry if I have caused any upset, if you would like my posts removed just say, I will not take offence.


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm guessing a post from someone else precipitated that response from Dwrgi. It also appears to have been removed. Chicken, not sure what happened, but I am sure it had nothing to do with you.

:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Sorry if I have caused any upset, if you would like my posts removed just say, I will not take offence.

Chicken-silly billy! It's not your post that caused me to write this-you are over 35 and it says so clearly in your spoiler. Please don't take it personally. I wanted to write what I did before I wrote to you, but didn't want to include a 'ticking off' in the same post to you, so wrote it separately.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: lovely; I hope the post didn't add to your distress. :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Its OK hun I have had a PM to explain. I had missed the post that you were talking about (I haven't been reading the tread properly the last couple of days) I thought talking about the MC was causing distress to some of you (and if it is please say or if anyone would like it in a spoiler I will always oblige) 

The support I have received from this thread not only over the last 2 weeks but through out our journey has kept me going and I wouldn't know what to do without you ladies. I have some wonderful friend and a fantastic family but it is you guys that I can talk to openly. I long to talk to my big sister about what has happened but as she didn't even know I was pregnant (I had planned to surprise her on her birthday) how do I even start that conversation. And poor DH is struggling with his own grief. Don't get me wrong he has been fantastic but seeing me hurting is only making it worse for him, he wanted this so much. I need to talk about this but don't feel comfortable anywhere else but please say if it is upsetting anyone and I will find somewhere else.


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> Its OK hun I have had a PM to explain. I had missed the post that you were talking about (I haven't been reading the tread properly the last couple of days) I thought talking about the MC was causing distress to some of you (and if it is please say or if anyone would like it in a spoiler I will always oblige)
> 
> The support I have received from this thread not only over the last 2 weeks but through out our journey has kept me going and I wouldn't know what to do without you ladies. I have some wonderful friend and a fantastic family but it is you guys that I can talk to openly. I long to talk to my big sister about what has happened but as she didn't even know I was pregnant (I had planned to surprise her on her birthday) how do I even start that conversation. And poor DH is struggling with his own grief. Don't get me wrong he has been fantastic but seeing me hurting is only making it worse for him, he wanted this so much. I need to talk about this but don't feel comfortable anywhere else but please say if it is upsetting anyone and I will find somewhere else.

Oh bless you lovely. No, I certainly don't mind you writing about your mc, and I am so pleased that you are finding it useful to do so. Would it be better in a spoiler? IDK, and I don't really mind whether it is or no. But, from my experience, an mc IS almost an integral part of TTC over 35 so here's the place for you.

I'm so sorry that your sister didn't know, but a story starts with one word, a journey of a 1000 miles starts with one step. Take a deep breath and go for it. Am also so sad to hear about how sad your DH is, although of course I can understand why. Our men want this as much as we do, except they don't say they do very often, so we often think it is a lone crusade, but it is not, obviously.

I am here for you lovely, if you need to PM me or whatever; and I am 100% certain that everybody on here wants to support you too, so use us and abuse us!!! :haha::winkwink: Whatever you need to do, or say, or write, just to feel a little bit better.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blueberri

Dwrgi, I'm sorry that I'm younger then you. When I first found this thread, I came to check on some people that I stalk. But now my only intention is making sure you all are really ok. <3 I hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## pbl_ge

chickenchaser said:


> Its OK hun I have had a PM to explain. I had missed the post that you were talking about (I haven't been reading the tread properly the last couple of days) I thought talking about the MC was causing distress to some of you (and if it is please say or if anyone would like it in a spoiler I will always oblige)
> 
> The support I have received from this thread not only over the last 2 weeks but through out our journey has kept me going and I wouldn't know what to do without you ladies. I have some wonderful friend and a fantastic family but it is you guys that I can talk to openly. I long to talk to my big sister about what has happened but as she didn't even know I was pregnant (I had planned to surprise her on her birthday) how do I even start that conversation. And poor DH is struggling with his own grief. Don't get me wrong he has been fantastic but seeing me hurting is only making it worse for him, he wanted this so much. I need to talk about this but don't feel comfortable anywhere else but please say if it is upsetting anyone and I will find somewhere else.

Chicken, I wouldn't ruffle your feathers about this at all. I don't think you need a spoiler for m/c posts, but you can use them wherever you like. And I don't think you need to worry about your posts being upsetting--this is EXACTLY what this thread is here for! I can only imagine the pain you're feeling right now, so you need a place to let it out so you can heal, and THIS IS THAT PLACE! This thread, and the BnB ladies in general, are the only reason I can still fake sanity after the past year, so I totally understand where you're coming from.

As for your sister, I think you should tell her. I only told a few people in person about mine, but I've been so glad to know that some other non-virtual people share the burden of my secret. 

Men and m/cs can be tough. Some men take it really hard, but try to bottle up the grief because they want to be strong for their partners. Some men, like my darling OH, seem totally unfazed because it was all so "abstract" in the early phases. (It was actually pretty annoying at the time, but he is what he is.) Your OH seems like such a sensitive bloke that he may need support, and he does not have BnB ladies. 

Big hugs to you, as always. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

I don't know how to help him, and he doesn't have anyone else to talk to...


----------



## Blueberri

chicken - lots of :hugs: and <3 for you. is there a miscarriage support group in Derbyshire that you can go to as a couple? that might help him cope. but just know I'm not trying to suggest anything


----------



## Wobbles

Dwrgi said:


> *Right, I am here with my official Administrator hat on, so no offence meant, okay? *
> 
> This thread was orginally designed and created to bring ladies over 35 together, to share their experiences of TTC; as it says on the opening page, we have issues that are unique to our age.
> 
> I think there are lots of threads on BnB that cater for all sorts of issues, ages, etc. If you feel that you need support or want to join a community of women for support, then please search for a more appropriate thread than this one. Thanks!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> There. Admin hat off now; normal services will be resumed anon! :kiss:

Please DO NOT refer to yourself as an official or admin in the future. You are simply the original author of the opening post taken over from someone else who opened it for others to use.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, wobbles I'm a bit shocked at your response to dwrgi's post I have to say. Dwrgi was asked to look after this thread and it was nice if her to do so. This is a retreat for over 35s ttc their first and it can be hard on us sometimes if others venture on who are either under 35 or who have children already and I feel that she was protecting our sanctuary. Sorry but I think your post was very harsh and could have been more sensitive. 

Chicken please vent away hon we are all here to support you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blueberri, it is great that you support lots of people in their journals but I for one think that this is a place for only over 35s to post. I apologise if this upsets you :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Chicken no one in my family knew and I was too upset to tell them. My boyf told my mum and dad and they told my brothers. I still didn't talk to anyone else for quite a few days but once I got the first conversation over with it did become 'easier'. I worry a lot about oh's when it comes to mc. My boyf has spent the last 6 months propping me up and I have to say that only every now and then I think to check how he is doing. He doesn't like to talk about it as he doesn't like seeing me upset. I think the time we spent together between the mc and going back to work is really important. Sorry have rambled on a bit but hope it helps.x


----------



## purplelou

dear Chicken-
I read this when I had my mc because I worried about my lovely dh too. maybe it will help yours?
thinking of you lovely.
big big :hugs:

*Men and MC*


----------



## nessaw

Purps thank you. I know it wasn't for me but am going to print that off for my boyf.x


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks purps I have will pass it on to him, I have also told him about the loss thread and he wants to read that too.


----------



## purplelou

ness - glad to help.
its such a difficult time isnt it?? I think our men try and support us and people do seem to forget about them!
I know I had loads of hugs from people (not that I told many) but noone ever asked my lovely dh if he was ok.


----------



## purplelou

chicken - bless him (and you darling) there is a mens area i think on bnb (near the bottom - at least I think there is) - but Im not sure what they chat about in there
big loves xx


----------



## Wobbles

Butterfly67 said:


> Hmm, wobbles I'm a bit shocked at your response to dwrgi's post I have to say. Dwrgi was asked to look after this thread and it was nice if her to do so. This is a retreat for over 35s ttc their first and it can be hard on us sometimes if others venture on who are either under 35 or who have children already and I feel that she was protecting our sanctuary. Sorry but I think your post was very harsh and could have been more sensitive.
> 
> Chicken please vent away hon we are all here to support you :hugs:

I am fully aware what the thread is about, I can read.

I can live with you being shocked. Members may NOT act as an official admin role when they are not. I don't see where sensitivity comes into it, I don't tip toe round the obvious. That is final. It's almost a duplicate of my very own words when dealing with forum issues.

Members may approach situations as members and if you feel there is an issue that needs an admin/mod presence, report it.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow. Sorry I spoke.


----------



## Dwrgi

Wobbles said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, wobbles I'm a bit shocked at your response to dwrgi's post I have to say. Dwrgi was asked to look after this thread and it was nice if her to do so. This is a retreat for over 35s ttc their first and it can be hard on us sometimes if others venture on who are either under 35 or who have children already and I feel that she was protecting our sanctuary. Sorry but I think your post was very harsh and could have been more sensitive.
> 
> Chicken please vent away hon we are all here to support you :hugs:
> 
> I am fully aware what the thread is about, I can read.
> 
> I can live with you being shocked. Members may NOT act as an official admin role when they are not. I don't see where sensitivity comes into it, I don't tip toe round the obvious. That is final. It's almost a duplicate of my very own words when dealing with forum issues.
> 
> Members may approach situations as members and if you feel there is an issue that needs an admin/mod presence, report it.Click to expand...

Wobbles-I do not know you and nor do I want to, judging by the tone and content of the TWO posts that you have added to this site today. I used the term 'Administrator' for the lack of another term for my role, as somebody who did take the thread over; obviously had I known that my official title in 'Baby and Bump' thread terms was 'author' I would have used that.

However, this has become something completely different. Every single woman who writes on this thread, always acts with tact and diplomacy and this is something that we have all safeguarded and all been proud about. We look out for each other, and NEVER go out of our way to use a tone that is inappropriate or use words that are unduly harsh. Until today when both of your posts have been rude, insensitive and completely tactless. How on earth you became an administrator with such an inability to deal with something so, quite frankly, trivial (the semantic use of "Administrator" not "Author") is beyond me, and you certainly do not reflect the ethos of what this thread has become for so many people. 

I am quite frankly shocked and completely disgusted to your responses to me and Butterfly. I would have hoped for better.


----------



## Dwrgi

Chicken, I apologise for the other nonsense that is taking place here at the moment, when you are my priority and I'm sure that others would agree with that too.

I think Purple has posted some really good advice and hopefully this will help your DH. I am thinking of you lovely, and sending loads and loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Yet again I want to say thank you for all the support on this thread.

As for the other comments on the thread, Wobbles I understand your protection of your title of administrator but I truly believe that the words Dwrgi used were totally innocent and not meant to deceive people into thinking she is something she isn't. I'm going through a really hard time right now and wouldn't have got through if it wasn't for this very special and support thread. And just as you are protective of your title we are protective of our supportive and loving thread. We ensure that this thread has no negative or malice within it, only positive support and TLC. 
I would please urge everyone to let this go, partly for selfish reasons, I need the support right now and don't want the negative feelings that are coming through but also for the other ladies here, it is our sanctuary and that is what Dwrgi was trying to protect. We very much appreciate the comments and support from others within our journals and other treads but our situations are very much different from those who are much younger or who already have children. And many of these posters really don't understand how we are feeling, THAT and only that is the reason why the request was made, not to upset, alienate, or offend. 

Please let our thread return to the peaceful retreat I need right now.


----------



## tundralife2

Hi ladies, I started to join this thread becuase I am going through a really rough time right now with ttc conceive but for some reason I decided I would go back a few threads and see what was going on with everyone first. Glad I did. Whew...there seems to be a ton of tension on here and that is so sad. I will just say that I am 40 years old this year in August and I have been ttc with my husband for 2 years. That's why I wanted to join because I saw the over 35ttc and it caught my attention. I wanted to join in and share what others like me may be going thru. I wanted to also say that I do have 2 children who are 13 and 10 and I had to have 3 surgeries before I conceived them and fertility treatment and it wasn't easy and then ended up in a divorce with someone I thought would be married to me forever. I met my 2nd husband who has no children and we are active duty miltary. Making sacrifices daily for this country and we can't even make a baby together. We can't get specialty treatment because we are limited to base military doctors so it's nice to see what other people try and what they have tried that may work. I do understand how someone's feelings could get hurt at the younger generation having kids or ttc issues because we prolly feel they have plenty of time but we are limited with our eggs and maturity of egg issues or other hormone problems, the list could go on--i'm sure. It does not count them out of the heartache of wanting something so badly that you can't control. I feel that it's only natural that a woman should produce but sometimes we just can't and it's not our fault but others do not see that. They are careless in what they say to us and do not consider our feelings and think WOW WHEN WILL SHE EVER GET PREGNANT OR SHE'S TOO OLD. How does that make you feel? Awful. 

I am blessed already but I do understand the pain of what you other ladies are going through with not being able to conceive or the road you are on because I have been there and I am going through it right now as well. All i want is to bless my husband with a child because he was a true blessing to me and my boys when they needed a dad. I see Nessaw is on this thread, I'll be seeing you back on the clomid thread we are on together. I am sorry for the things I read that you went through because it wasn't something that was shared on the other thread that I read.

The rest of you ladies have a wonderful day and good luck and FXD for you all that it will happen.


----------



## Wobbles

I am not here for you to challenge me. I stand by what I said and I also spoke directly to (by quoting) the person it concerned so please could others refrain from interfering in the future. Just because you don't understand why this would be corrected (with good reason) doesn't mean you're right I'm wrong.

Move along or the thread will be closed without further warning.


----------



## chickenchaser

:nope: Thanks for the support and understanding. No need to close the thread I'm off.


----------



## Fbs

chickenchaser said:


> :nope: Thanks for the support and understanding. No need to close the thread I'm off.

Just been catching up on this thread, and just wanted to add that is is such a shame for you and your other half. I hope that you continue to use this forum as I think for the small amount of time I have been on here its a nice place. I am a member of another forum (not TTC related at all) and it has been a huge help to me for many things.

I hope this doesn't come across as insincere as obviously I am new here and secondly I do not know the full story .


----------



## nessaw

Chicken please don't go anywhere.

Fbs welcome back.

Hi tundra.

On a purely selfish note, I don't think I'd be able to cope without this wonderful thread.

As there's no such thing
as tmi on this thread I want to ask what people do with preseed/conceive plus? Apart from the obvious of getting it to the intended place (!) do u use it whilst dtd pre ov to get it in placeready or just when +opk? Am getting some conceive plus tom in readiness for prob ov this weekend.

Huge big hugs to everyone.xx


----------



## Maddy40

Wow, I go off for a good night's sleep on the other side of the world from the rest of you and :shock: when I come back :wacko:

Chicken hun, I am sorry DH is having such a hard time :hugs:. I know that mine did too, and didn't feel like there was much support out there for him. It actually made my own grief worse because I felt like I wasn't able to 100% be there for him while I was so upset :cry: Be really really gentle with yourselves xxxx

Ness, I've found the Preseed very handy recently as the Lucrin has caused ho-hum, lubrication 'issues' :blush: So we've been using it for non-TTC :sex: and it does the job brilliantly, if I do say so myself :haha::thumbup:

Dwrgi, we need a little Superwoman smilie for you :bodyb:

BF, I looooove Butterfly because she lovessss her friends :serenade:

FBS and Tundra hi :flower: please stick around & contribute, we're really very normal :rofl: Except of course we LOVE emoticons, as you can no doubt tell from this post. The nature of TTC as an over 35 (and for many of us, 40+) I think is somewhat different because we are often dealing with long-term TTC issues and have long-established lives and careers. It's a fascinating thread full of brilliant people :friends:


AFM well oh my gosh, I am FINALLY starting to stim today. My GonalF dose is TEN TIMES what I was having for IUI. Holey cow. But yay!!! So excited to finally get this IVF show on the road.


----------



## Lady H

Please....nobody go anywhere! It's a fresh day, lets start back where we always are with tonnes of love and support for everyone. I'd not have made it this far without this thread so we can't loose it, it's too good. :hugs:

Ness I used Preseed and I think it helped with any dryness. :blush: I had virtually no cm the month we conceived but I did use Preseed the first day of the three we DTD when I think we conceived. So we used it the day before I ovulated I think. My chart is still on the front page of my journal (link in signature) it was the Saturday we used it. 

Bf, Dwrgi big hugs ladies, I love you both dearly.:hugs:

Chicken thinking of you and your DH at this most difficult time. Xx:hugs::kiss:

Tundra you've had such a difficult time with ttc, I really pray for you that you can bless your DH with a child :hugs:

Maddy yay exciting that you have started but wow, 10 times more dose. :wacko: good luck Hun, :flower:

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well :thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

chickenchaser said:


> :nope: Thanks for the support and understanding. No need to close the thread I'm off.

Chicken-come on over to my thread if you like. This ain't no place of support and understanding AT THE MOMENT. 

To you, big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

OMG, I just go away for a couple of days & WWIII seems to have happened.:gun::bodyb: 

Yes, let's please keep this thread about loving, caring, helping & nurturing each other & let's just forget everything else. We can never control who lurks & reads as its a public thread, but I agree posts should be respectfully limited to those who are TTC#1 & who are 35 or over. Otherwise it ends up violating the purpose of the thread & some ladies may no longer feel comfortable to post certain things. 

That being said, IMHO mc's & IVF are entirely related to our issues of TTC & 35+ as we are prone to having/needing those due to our ages & lack of prior children. I think it helps to discuss it openly, but perhaps others think not so please speak up? The thing is we can't possibly please all of us 100% of the time, we all have very different issues we are facing or dealing with (or don't even know what they are), & we are all hormonal women & sometimes it just depends on what day it is w/us! :muaha::wacko: But that being said anyone can spoiler what they want if they feel like it, I don't care - spoil away! Its just that as a rule I don't "think" things have to be spoilered unless its BFP/pregs stuff (but somebody correct me if I'm wrong or not covering everything). :flower:

I think the only question that was ever "iffy" was about preggos? We decided a while back that being pregnant does not mean you have #1 yet, unfortunately & I've personally seen people go all the way up to 38wks (considered full term) & not bring home a live baby.:nope: So the rule was decided that anyone who was preggers just had to be very sensitive & spoiler everything & even then, maybe try to limit it. But, we have new ladies in here constantly, so please just speak up if this needs to change? I know Dwrgi's post was directed elsewhere, but I figured while we were on topic I'd explain that to any new ladies & if it needed to be changed you ladies have that opportunity to speak up. :thumbup: 

Oh yeah & adopted children didn't preclude anyone from the thread, either (as they have never conceived & given birth to a child), but those ladies are also sensitive not to put posts about their children in this thread too. :thumbup: 

Did I cover everything? This was my understanding of conversations from last year, so if its different, or if anyone has a differing opinion, someone please speak up? We are all adults here & can discuss these issues openly with sensitivity & respect. Well, most of us, anyway. :thumbup:

Chicken - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't go away, hun. Its this thread that got me thru 2 of my 4 mc's & got me thru the other 2 indirectly. That is more precious than gold to me. I can't give advice about telling your sister. I've had a sister who really gave very heartfelt responses & support, one that expressed her condolences but that was about it & one that texted me 3 words "that's too bad". I would have thought 2 of them would have switched responses, so you just never know what response you are going to get. But for me, it helped that my family knew my issues so they could understand when I wasn't myself, they didn't bring up baby conversations, etc. & I could call someone on the spot crying if I needed to. Its the little things sometimes... :hug:

Big luvs to everyone else! :hugs::kiss:

(And someone please PM me about the mystery post! :winkwink:)

Oh & Dwrgi - I have always particularly liked the title "Thread Queen" as that denotes royalty & that you are my dahlink! :smug: :winkwink::thumbup: :hugs:

BF - :bodyb: :haha: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy - :happydance: How exciting! So when is ER then? Hoping you are cooking up some awesome eggs!


----------



## pbl_ge

What a completely unnecessary train wreck this was! Holy smokes. :nope: :nope: Dwrgi, Chicken, and BF - ya'll are the best. :thumbup:

And Lils, thanks for the recap of the collective forum rules. (Can I say "rules"??!! :shrug: I mean they're not "rules" in the technical sense, but it's what we agreed on. I don't know what words I can use!! :wacko: ) Also, there was no mystery post. I was wrong.

LadyH

Spoiler
I don't think this thread has had an update in a while about Boo--has she caught up yet? I heard that things looked good the next visit, but nothing since. :hugs:

Chicken, I'm not sure what to tell you about OH, since mine was almost entirely unaffected. I hope Purp's thing helped. :hugs: 

Ness, I'm not 100% sure what you're asking, but here's how I use preseed: 2 mL in the applicator, a little extra for the outside. And only during the fertile window. It's so freaking expensive that I usually won't start using it until I'm pretty sure I'm within 4 days of O. 

Maddy, really excited that this is happening for you!

Hope everyone is doing okay. Big hugs and dust to one and all.

AFM, I'm waiting on a phone call from the FS to confirm what I already know: I will be reaching two terrible TTC anniversaries while still un-pregnant. The one year mark (May) and my would have been due date (April 27th). It's been hitting me really hard, and there have been a great deal of tears in the past week or so, since I've had no symptoms. :cry: I never thought I'd see either of these anniversaries without a sticky bfp (or a bfp of any kind since the m/c). I'm sure many of you can relate--no one ever thinks they'll be in the "infertile" category. 

It just really sucks. :cry: :cry: :grr: :grr: And I'm tired of the "failing to conceive" version of myself--I'm resentful and a little depressed, distracted and frustrated. The last time someone got a BFP I burst into tears. Not. Normal. I really really really want to move on!!!!

The other frustrating thing that I talked about in my journal is that I can't start Femara, OR get any of the tests done in this next cycle because I'm at a conference for the next week. So another month of futilely banging my head against a wall. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) I'm just a little ray of sunshine today, am I not? :wacko:

I'll report back if the clinic calls to say that it was a positive HCG test, but don't hold your breath. I'm going back under my rock now. :sad1:


----------



## Lady H

Oh Pebble :hugs::hugs::cry::flower: how awful that those those anniversaries come so close together. :cry: sending you all the positive vibes I have.


Spoiler
I try not to post too much on Boo here as I don't want to upset anyone. However another growth scan tomorrow so I find out if she is still gaining. DH can't come so my Dad is, he's never seen a scan but Mum came to my 20 week. I'm more excited about that really!


----------



## purplelou

Dear pebble, just wanted to send you some :hugs:
Cos you sound like you need 'em
:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi pebs. First of all big hugs. Everything u said is going thro my mind too. I'm so sorry that ur feeling this way and that things haven't worked out how you hoped. I have been thinking a lot about my edd and have decided I can't let go of my mmc but I can let go of putting myself under pressure to be pg before it cones round. As we all know there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to when a bfp turns up so I can't expect one within a time frame I've set myself. As for the actual day I am going to discuss with my boyf some positive things to do on that day. Not sure what as its a school day but maybe book a treat after work to enjoy together. I think I need to do this in order to stop myself going crazy as the day approaches. I don't know if this helps u but its my thinking at the mo. Obviously subject to a womans perrogative to change her mind!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Neversaynever

Pebbles...I'm sorry you're going through this...I know it's no consolation what so ever but they're all normal grieving feelings and TTCAL emotions. I can't say it gets easier all of a sudden because that would be lying. Just do what you need to do to try and keep sane. :hugs:

Neesaw...same for you. I always found the lead up to EDD's the worst and the actual days were a relief. For all my losses I wrote a letter and attached them to balloons to release on the beach with a good cry. The pressure we put on ourselves is crazy :hugs:

Chickenchaser..I'm so sorry for your loss too. :hugs: just know that sometimes...you think you're doing ok and then something will happen to make you break down again out of nowhere. It's normal. Please keep talking...don't be sad in silence :hugs:

I'm sorry I've not replied to everyone...I'm sorry I'm not really supposed to be in here (I was a part of this thread when I was TTC/TTCAL's and it was important to have the understanding and support of others. 

Hope my post hasn't offended...a loss is truly devastating :(

:hugs: love, :dust: and whatever to all

XxX


----------



## nessaw

I was thinking of getting those chinese lanterns that you light and send up.


----------



## purplelou

Ness - thats a lovely idea. 
I planted a little rose bush in the garden for my lost baby. 

now that some time has past, it is easier, but dont let yourself be pressured to 'get over it'
you wouldnt expect to 'get over' any other bereavement now would you? and thats exactly what MC is...a bereavement. 

massive hugs to you ladies who needed them :hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Pebble and Ness, thinking of you both. Its such a tough time. Keep the faith, you will get to the end of the rainbow :hugs: :flower:

Dr H, that sucks about your jabbing.

Maddy, hope you have lots of lovely follies starting, whens your next scan?

Chicken, sending lots of :hugs: your way

AFM, nothing to report, still on BCP. Have been spotting for the last week, still have 5 more days pils to take. No idea why I'm spotting. If any of you clever ladies can shed any light on it, it would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

doorbell I am chasing you round various threads I think.

its fairly common to spot on bcp - in the first months of taking it. its just your body getting used to the hormones. doctors will tell people that it takes up to 6 months for that settle. it'll still be working ok though :)


----------



## doorbell

Thanks Purple, thats very helpful to know. :thumbup:


Spoiler
Your little girl is more than adorable!!


----------



## purplelou

doorbell said:


> Thanks Purple, thats very helpful to know. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Your little girl is more than adorable!!

thank you chick xx :hugs:


----------



## Tiger77

Hi ladies.
Can i join your thread?I am 35(36 this year).Me and my BF are in our first month of 'not preventing'.We :sex: 12 days ago and again 4 days later,my period is due next friday-ish,my cycles are usually 30 - 35 days long.so i am playing the waiting game now....
I have been feeling different though.Had quite a few possible symptoms,which are as follows or maybe they are all in my head :wacko:
These include:

Severe bloating
Very thirsty
Pinching and pulling sensations down below,and in my abdomen,not always at the same side
Diarrhea(2 nights ago,hit me right out of the blue and stopped very abruptly)i have read that it is common in early pregnancy.I never usually suffer from this!
Lower backache
Thrush,this started last night.
It just feels like these symptoms are all too coincidental for me _not_ to be pregnant.
Although my boobs don't hurt....yet!
What do you all think,advice would be very welcome.thanks in advance :)


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Pebbs, I'm so sorry hun. :nope: :flower: You are right, I certainly never planned on being IF or RMC! It just that shit seems to happen to some of the very best of us for some reason. :shrug: Its sucks, it sucks, it sucks. And I noticed your chart & I just want to send you some big, super massive :hug::hugs::kiss::friends: <3. I have to get off BNB soon as I'm not feeling so well so won't get to your journal, but wanted to let you know I am thinking of you. :hugs:

Ness - that is a wonderful idea. How is your plant from last year doing? :hugs:

Chicken - :hugs:

And :hug: to all of the ladies who need them! :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Kismet - oh yes I am very proud! Would love to hear more - how nice! How was the reiki session?


----------



## LilSluz

Tiger77 - welcome! We've all played the symptom spotting game & got burned WAY TOO MANY times so just be careful as progesterone gets produced regardless & it often mimics hcg symptoms. But hope its a lucky 1st month for you. :flower:


----------



## smallhelen

Thought I'd pop back now the dust has settled, and normal service has resumed :winkwink:

Lils - feel better soon honey :hugs:

Tiger - hi! :hi: Welcome to the forum, and to the game of symptom spotting!

CC - still thinking of you.

Ness - a Chinese lantern sounds lovely. The idea of the light floating upwards is so peaceful.

I'm really bad at remembering what is happening to everyone, so sorry if I don't mention you. :hug: to all who need them,and good vibes to those who are waiting.

AFM - I'm hopefully going to ov today; had a tiny dip in my temps, and had positive opks for the last two days. So DH has been in demand, which he doesn't seem to mind at the moment.
On the downside, and this isn't ttc related, we're not going to get a holiday in the summer. We stupidly left it too late to get our cat into a cattery for the week (he's diabetic and needs injections twice a day, so we don't trust just any old place). :dohh: So we're going to maybe have a weekend away (MIL will do duty for a day or two), and then some day-trips. We'll just have to be more organized next time! As long as I get to relax for a while, I'll be happy!


----------



## Tiger77

LilSluz said:


> Tiger77 - welcome! We've all played the symptom spotting game & got burned WAY TOO MANY times so just be careful as progesterone gets produced regardless & it often mimics hcg symptoms. But hope its a lucky 1st month for you. :flower:

Thanks LilSluz.I do feel different,and have had some strange goings on,but i keep telling myself that my body might just be playing tricks on me,although i am behaving cautiously,like not drinking too much and i am taking Folic Acid.
I am not going to test early,i am due on in about 8 days,i will wait till then at the earliest.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, 

I was here before but did a disappearing act because I was busy training for a marathon in Paris. 
Well, I finally done it at the weekend and so glad to get back to normality and to TTC. 
Unfortunately, due to lack of funds we are unable to do IVF again so I am really clinging on the hope of having a miracle.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome back Irish eyes. Congrats on running a marathon!

Hi small helen and welcome tiger77. Hope u get ur bfp straight away. Symptom spotting can be a minefield!!

Doorbell good luck with the ivf.

Afm last couple of days of hols. This round of clomid is giving me severe back ache which makes the bding slightly tricky!

Did anyone hear back from moondust? Was thinking about her the other day.

Kismet how lovely that u saw dashka. Give her my best when u see her again.

Hi and big buckets of baby dust to everyone.

Especially big hugs to cc and pebs.

Love vxx


----------



## Maddy40

LilSluz said:


> Maddy - :happydance: How exciting! So when is ER then? Hoping you are cooking up some awesome eggs!

My bible (one page photocopied information sheet) says some time in the weekend of 22 April :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy thats so exciting! Thinking lots of eggie thoughts for next weekend.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! :hi:

Thanks so much for the support in the past few days. I really needed it! You ladies are just the best. :hugs: :friends: :kiss: Feeling much better now, although Im in the boring waiting-to-O phase. :coffee: AF FINALLY came last night (16 dpo!), but since it was expected it wasnt upsetting. Usually by CD2, my hormones level off and I dont feel quite as morose as the last few pre-AF days. Sigh. Arent the hormones of TTC fun!? I did learn a lot about how my body reacts to progesterone supps last month, so hopefully Ill be prepared for the next round. If you look at my chart you would probably swear it was a BFP month, expect for that pesky negative blood test!

I really like all the ideas about observing the EDD somehow. I think I might plant something special. Not sure what yet. Its possible that OH and I will be so disorganized that we wont get all our raspberry plants in the ground until about then :haha: , so I may do that intentionally and say that the raspberry bed is a little memorial garden. Or maybe Ill buy a special tree or something, paint or buy a little rock or sculpture that somehow symbolizes the lost wee one, and try to let it go there. Ness, what did you plant? Its weird to me to celebrate the little life, since it was so short that it hardly even seems to count. I never saw an u/s or anything, so all it ever was for me was two little lines.and then the ectopic mass that required chemotherapy to destroy. :nope: 

Ness, I never heard anything from Moon. I really hope shes alright. It occurred to me that wed never know if shed had a car wreck or something, but I guess thats not the most likely explanation. I hope she comes back when shes able to tell us shes okay. 

Door, let us know your IVF schedule when you get an idea of it. Well all want to participate vicariously! :dust: 

Has anyone heard from Jenny? 

Welcome, tiger, and good luck to you! 

Hi, Small! Hope you caught the egg! :dust: :dust: 

Irish, good to see you! :hugs: Sorry about the IVF funds. I wish it werent so bloody expensive! :nope: I hope you get your miracle! :hugs: :dust: 

Super excited for you, Maddy!

Big hugs and dust to you all! Sorry for anyone Ive missed?!

:hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Pebble, so pleased to see you are feeling better. We marked our loss yesterday (one week) with an evening out (cinema and dinner) and then let off sky lanterns once it got dark. Which was really nice. As we now have photos to tell the whole story. (Oddly DH took a photo of me cooking dinner the night we conceived, we have pictures of the BFP and now we have pictures of saying goodbye) 
The nicest thing about yesterday was that I received a parcel through the post which contained a beautiful bangle engraved with 'happiness comes to those who smile' and it also had an angel charm on it. I have no idea who sent it and all of my friends and family are saying it isn't them, which is really odd. But who ever it was it did make me smile and I'm very grateful.


----------



## nessaw

Pebs we planted hyacinths which have grown well but noy many flowers yet. Going to transplant it into the garden when we move.

Cc what a lovely bracelet. We looked at lanterns today. Sounds beautiful.xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness, really recommend them they look so beautiful when they are floating away. Just make sure you get the wire free, we have a friend who is a farmer and he said that the ones with wire in them get chopped up in the farm machinery and can end up in the animal feed. Which obviously isn't good for the animals.


----------



## nessaw

Well I guess I was lucky the last two cycles with the clomid cos today I enjoyed the full clomid rage!! Lost the plot when my computer updated itself and I lost the school work I'd been doing. Full on punching the walls screaming fit. It was scary just couldn't control myself or calm myself down. Not as scary as it was for the boyf!

Am in a lot of pain in my back and pelvis. Had a hot water bottle on most of the eve. Hoping I ov tom cos can't take it much more.

On a good note I've been wanting a writing desk/bureau for the new house and I found a really lovely shabby chic type one today and paid for it using money from a ppi compensation cheque!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi ladies just been catching up on the thread. I haven't suffered a mc, but the laterns sounds such a lovely idea for those that have.

Chicken - I hope you find out who sent you the bracelet - what a lovely gift.

Nessaw - I've also just received a ppi compensation cheque - I'm so pleased, I didn't think I would get anything back, so it's a real bonus. Not sure what I'm going to spend it on yet though. 

Irish - well done for the Paris marathon, but sorry you don't have the funds for ivf - fx for you.

Lots of :dust: to you all x


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## doorbell

Irish Eyes - well done on your marathon, I couldnt run any further than 100 metres without huffing and puffing :dohh:

Pebble, so glad you sound a bit brighter, I love your raspberry bed idea, I hope you find some peace from whatever you decide to do :hugs:

Ness, same to you. Them lanterns are beautiful, I think it would be really poignant watching them float off into the sky. 
And yay for the PPI payment buying your new desk, what a bonus :thumbup:

Stirrup, glad you got a cheque too, so nice to get something back from the (b)ankers :haha: sure you have plenty of ideas what you want to spend it on.

Chicken, how lovely about the bracelet. Someone you know is very very thoughtful. And I really hope happiness does come your way. 

Maddy, hope your follies are getting riper and riper :thumbup:

Thinking of Dash too and hope she is finding some strength at this time. 

AFM, same old, still on BCP, finish them tomorrow, then start stimming once AF shows up.

Had a bad day yesterday-we were out walking the dog when we met a lady with her little girl coming the other way. She looked up and said "Mummy" and asked her some random question. My reaction took me by surprise, I burst into tears (not for everyone to see, I did manage to control it somewhat :blush:).My first thought was, I probably wont ever get to hear that word from a little being and it filled me with a huge sadness :cry:

Sorry for the me me post ladies. Hope you all enjoy whats left of the weekend.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh is it Sunday AGAIN :wacko: where'd the weekend go???

Ness ... oww the hormonal-Clomid rage, amazing. I'm imagining a combination of :hissy::devil::brat:](*,)

Pebble ... I think an EDD marker is a beautiful idea :thumbup: I didnt do anything to remember ours, I deliberately rushed through it in a blur of work and denial :cry: which I don't recommend.

Kismet ... so great you met Dash, thank you :kiss: 

CC ... the sky lanterns made me tear up :sad2: what a lovely thing to do together. And the bangle sounds lovely. 

IrishEyes ... a marathon =D&gt; have you always been a runner or did TTC drive you to it :haha: I'm a beginner-runner and don't love it, but like it enough to keep trying! IVF $$ sucks.

Doorbell ... sorry about the teary mum-daughter experience :hugs: How was the rest of your weekend?

Tiger ... :hi: welcome...feel free to overshare and use lots of smilies in your posts :flower:

Lils ... :hug: are you sick? Hope you feel better soon...

SmallHelen, DrH, LadyH, StirrupQueen, NeverSayNever, Twiggers, Purps and everyone else... :kiss::kiss::kiss:


AFM....still stimming, no side effects. First blood test Tuesday and scan on Friday. ER sometime in the week of 22 April, so still some ways off....


----------



## Tiger77

Thanks for the warm welcome,ladies :). Well i feel dreadful this morning,been suffering with a very stuffy and runny nose,with lots of sneezing,since friday afternoon,and also (sorry TMI) during the night i was very wet downstairs and when i wiped after going to the toilet this morning,there was a couple of small red streaks on the toilet paper,this is not the norm for me!
I am off back to bed for a nap,only 10.30am!


----------



## Tiger77

Thanks for the warm welcome,ladies :). Well i feel dreadful this morning,been suffering with a very stuffy and runny nose,with lots of sneezing,since friday afternoon,and also (sorry TMI) during the night i was very wet downstairs and when i wiped after going to the toilet this morning,there was a couple of small red streaks on the toilet paper,this is not the norm for me!
I am off back to bed for a nap,only 10.30am!


----------



## Tiger77

Apologies that my post has come up twice,been having problems submitting,didn't realise :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Had a bad day yesterday-we were out walking the dog when we met a lady with her little girl coming the other way. She looked up and said "Mummy" and asked her some random question. My reaction took me by surprise, I burst into tears (not for everyone to see, I did manage to control it somewhat :blush:).My first thought was, I probably wont ever get to hear that word from a little being and it filled me with a huge sadness :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the me me post ladies. Hope you all enjoy whats left of the weekend.

Funny how things catch us off guard. I'm sorry that you got upset-it's the 'normal' things like this that others take for granted, that are the worst. If only people knew. But, who's to say that this cycle won't work for you and that little girl will be yours one day, looking up to ask you a question? Keep the faith, lovely, and good luck! I shal be rooting for you! :thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Tiger77! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

CC-did you ever find out where the bracelet came from? What an amazing story! How are you feeling lovely? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks everyone for the well wish for the doing the marathon. It definitely was an experience. 

Nessaw, good luck with this round of Clomid	

Maddy, I took up running two years ago and it was more to get fit and lose a bit of weight when I gave up smoking. However, I decided to do the marathon straight after my failed IVF cycle. I thought it would help me through the I could have been pregnant now stage especially since my sister-in-law announced her pregnancy during my TWW. I have to say it definitely helped but now its over I am getting those anxious feelings again that I will never be pregnant but I know if I go and sign up for another marathon, a miracle will never happen with all that intense training. 

Good luck with the stimming. x


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi, No still no idea, so I guess who ever it was just wanted me to accept it with a smile. So I'm not wearing it and will do for some time, I figured this was the best was to say thank you. It so beautiful and the sentiment lovely.


----------



## owl35

door - thinking about you! Good luck - stimming must start any day now, right? :hugs:

maddy - how did the blood test go? Everything on track? Good luck on Friday. I hope they find lots of nice looking follies :flower:

tiger - welcome! :flower: Is that your cat in the avatar? He is beautiful! 

irish - Wow, congratulations on running the marathon! That's so impressive! 

chicken - what a wonderful and sweet idea to send you that bracelet! What a great person! :flower:

dwirgi - :hi:

Lots of love and hugs to all you lovely ladies :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Miss Owl :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: How are you? What are you up to, hun? 

Thanks for asking about my E2 levels. They were pretty crap :growlmad: (only 600 after 7 days of a high dose of stims) so just gotta keep jabbing!


----------



## doorbell

Hi Owl, how are you doing?

Thanks for asking. My stimming has been put on hold for another 10 days. Dwrgi kindly posted a link on her journal that got me thinking:
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9...treatment.html 

Its about scratching the womb before the IVF cycle to aid with implantation. So I went and had it done today, figured I may as well throw everything at it that I can :thumbup: Just means my cycle has been put back a bit.

:hi:to everyone else


----------



## owl35

doorbell said:


> Its about scratching the womb before the IVF cycle to aid with implantation. So I went and had it done today, figured I may as well throw everything at it that I can :thumbup: Just means my cycle has been put back a bit.

Yes, good idea! My new RE suggested the same before doing FET. I would have done it before IVF but I didn't even know about it. How was it? Did they knock you out for the procedure? Are you feeling ok? :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Hi Owl, how are you doing?
> 
> Thanks for asking. My stimming has been put on hold for another 10 days. Dwrgi kindly posted a link on her journal that got me thinking:
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9...treatment.html
> 
> Its about scratching the womb before the IVF cycle to aid with implantation. So I went and had it done today, figured I may as well throw everything at it that I can :thumbup: Just means my cycle has been put back a bit.
> 
> :hi:to everyone else

What was it like? Was it painful??? :shrug: Hope it wasn't too bad! And now the waiting to start stimms starts again....:nope::nope: Big :hugs::hugs:

Owl-lovely to 'see' you! How are you lovely??? :hugs::hugs:

Love to everybody! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovelies

Door so pleased you were the inaugural scratcher! Can't wait to see what happens this cycle!!!

Maddy - go oestrogen go. I hope your levels improve. Good luck for Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chicken... I am so pleased you have a guardian angel.... how lovely.

Welcome tiger 77...

My friends little girl just had heart surgery today.. She did well and life is good! hopefully she will be up to visitors soon.

How is everyone else???


----------



## doorbell

The scratch was really painful. :cry: Not sure if its just me being a bit of a jessy but I nearly :sick: afterwards too, not a good morning!
On the bright side, it only lasts less than a minute once they are through your cervix :thumbup:and thats the only painful part when the "scratching" starts

Felt as right as rain last night. Cramps for about 2 hours after the procedure, then back to normal. Glad I had it done anyway, its worth a try. Just need a good embryo now :wacko: :thumbup:

DrH, glad your friends little girl is ok.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

Chicken, that is sooooooooooo cool about the bracelet! :cry: What a wonderful anonymous gesture! I sometimes wish more people in my real life know about the m/c. My darling OH brought me flowers, which I saved, but he can be a bit thick so, I kid you not, he brought me Baby&#8217;s Breath. :haha: Even at the time I was amused. He was horrified when I told him. Anyway, the point is that I saved them and put them in a nice vase. It&#8217;s a sweet little token. :cry: How are you feeling these days?? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Ness, OMG, about the clomid rage! :shock: I hope those don&#8217;t happen often! That said, I do think we LTTC ladies (Do I qualify now, at the year mark? Sorry to presume, if not) are ENTITLED to some f**ing rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr: I know your cycle is super quick, but I don&#8217;t know where you are in it. Have you O&#8217;ed yet? :dust: Btw, what is ppi compensation?

Mirium, good to see you around again! :hugs: Are you actively TTC again? 

Door, it&#8217;s fabulous that you did the scratch! :yipee: Sorry it was uncomfortable. And sorry about the little one encounter. As I said on another journal, I just avoid all contact with kids. And parents. And pregnant women. I don&#8217;t make eye contact, and I&#8217;ll go out of my way to avoid them in grocery stores and so forth. It&#8217;s the moments when they catch you off guard that are so painful. :hugs: I think you said two weeks of BC? Not too long! 

Maddy, you&#8217;re still stimming right? Get lots of rest! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your scan! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Irish, we in the US are thinking lots of you marathoners these days. :hugs: It just seems to me the oddest terrorist target. :nope: I too run a teeny bit&#8212;badly, slowly, and not very long. I didn&#8217;t start running until my 30s, and I smoked for 15 years, so my cardiovascular capacity is unimpressive. I agree--I don&#8217;t think marathon training and TTC go together at all!

Owl, how&#8217;s our little hooter doing? :hugs: Hope you&#8217;re getting in lots of sushi and hot tubs before FET! Oh, and tons of :wine: !!

DrH, glad your friends LO is good! How&#8217;s the jabbing going? :hugs: 

Big hugs to anyone I&#8217;ve missed. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Nothing doin&#8217; here. Just back from my trip, so I&#8217;m behind on all of life. And very groggy from travels, which makes it hard to catch up. I&#8217;ve got about 10 days til O, and this month will just be a trying-as-usual month. OH kinda messed up his SA. He didn&#8217;t know you have to schedule it a week in advance, so he called when he was getting ready to (ahem) produce a sample ( :haha: ) but they said they couldn&#8217;t take it until next week. By then we&#8217;ll be in full-on SMEP, so I think it has to wait. I would be miffed, but since we got a BFP before, I don&#8217;t think he&#8217;s the problem, :nope: so the SA doesn&#8217;t seem urgent. 

Hope everyone is having a fabulous day! For the northern hemisphere-dwellers, has spring sprung where you are? It just recently arrived to NYS! :happydance: :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Pebble, I'm sorry but that did make me laugh. Your poor DH I'm sure his intentions were nothing but good. I'm glad you are home safe, I hate jet lag I hope you feel more like yourself soon. As for DH SA I would wait, my DH fell right in our window too but he had no choice but go and it really messed up that month.

As for the weather it is much warmer here but still windy and raining......


----------



## nessaw

Ladies I have a bit of a dilemma. As a teacher and with the present measles outbreak in south wales my mum calked last night and told me I hadn't had the measles vaccine as a baby. I had the mumps one and rubella as a teenager. So I called the gp for advice which is I should have the mmr jab which is 2 injections a month apart which isn't a prob but I would then have to wait 3 months before ttc as its a live vaccine. I know that I really shd have it but at my age 4
months out is a lot. We have the fs appt 8th may so will see what she thinks. What do u reckon?

Pebs ppi is an insurance that was added to loans and credit cards and it turns out wasn't needed or was too much. A lot of uk people are claiming the money back. I hope I explained that right.

Afm am not poas or counting days this month so absolutely totally completely definately don't know that I 'm 4 dpo today!


----------



## Lady H

Nessaw that is a dilemma. The outbreak is still isolated to Wales I think. But when you do get pregnant and if it spreads outside of Wales that leaves you worrying. I agree maybe see what FS says. Sorry I can't be more help.:shrug:

Doorbell I'm sure the discomfort of scratching is worth it, hope you feel ok now.:hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs: thought we were about due some 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Ness I know it is 4 months and i totally agree but the risks to you and your baby if you do get a BFP are huge. I would go for it, the worry otherwise for me would be too much. But you need to do what is best for you honey XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, oof, that's a tough one! I guess I'd see what your FS has to say, too. Hope you can get it worked out!! 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Ooh Ness, that's a tough question. Can you ask your FS to test your immunity :shrug: Some children get a really mild case of measles and it presents like a cold. So you might have actually had them and developed immunity as a child. (We had to do the blood test for immunity because my records were destroyed in a bushfire when I was a child, and in DH's country childhood vaccinations were rarely administered.) :hugs::kiss:


AFM....scan today, I'm now officially a 'slow responder' and it's marked on my file :nope: Back to stimming. I've written more on my journal - I didn't want to fill up a whole post here with my ranting :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Dwrgi

I agree with Chicken-too big a risk to leave it! Can you telephone and ask to speak to your FS before your appointment? I think the outbreak will likely spread, but I'm no medical expert tho!

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

We are on stand by (the NHS) are ready for it to spread big time. Of cause they are not always right but........
Hope you get some answers soon XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

So, this is an outbreak due to people not vaccinating their children? :nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

YEP.


----------



## pbl_ge

chickenchaser said:


> YEP.

:grr:


----------



## nessaw

Plus the number of children in my school who are new in the country without known vaccinations is high.

My fs is only at my clinic on a wed so will try and speak to her next week. I agree dwrgi 
it will def spread. At present am thinking if not pg this month I will go for the first injection before fs appt cos the sooner I get it the sooner the four months will be up. I heard on the radio that the first injection gives you 90% immunity and the second takes it up to 95%. 
Maddy hopefully the fs might suggest testing for immunity. I hadn't thought of that. Fingers crossed. Will pop over to ur journal.

And the big if-if I am pg this month its going to be a huge worry. Big if!


----------



## Maddy40

Ness, at least you are being proactive about it. I'm with Pebble on the :grr::gun: for those that don't vaccinate their children, especially if the parents speak enough English to negotiate the health system. I do feel sorry for migrants - heck I speak English and it was still a huge palaver to get my kids on a "catch-up schedule" when they first arrived in Australia. For a non-English speaker I can imagine it must be nearly impossible. :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Got another ppi chq this morning for nearly 300 squid. Cheered me right up!!


----------



## Lady H

That's good Ness. I work for a financial services co and the PPI thing is a nightmare. people get pay outs that were not mis-sold products and we've lost so many staff through redundancies. It's a difficult time really. However if money is out there to be gained...go for it! Those PPI calls I get get short shrift from me though.


----------



## chickenchaser

How about a loan Ness, The drive shaft has just gone on my car :cry:


----------



## nessaw

Chicken what a pita!

Ladyh I hadn't realised the other side. Feel a bit guilty.


----------



## Lady H

Don't be daft! Claim away Babe you are entitled to it!


----------



## Maddy40

Anyone heard from Kismet? Where r uuuuuuu???? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

Kismet popped in on her journal a couple days ago. She's good. Gone back to NTNP, and taking it easy. :coolio:


Spoiler
In other news, Pad has welcomed Leo to the world! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I don't know much aside from that. :shrug:


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovelies

Sorry about the drive shaft chicken!!!

Lady soon soon soon!

Ness thanks for kismet update, sounds like ntnp is a good space to be in.

Maddy I am thinking eggy thoughts for you! Go follies go!!!!! May you be blessed with a bakers dozen!!!!!!

A - so pleased you are music positive. Next you know gasp what spotify is!!!!!!!!

And for me, one insulin shot down 78 to go. Hoping I can stay off four times a day. Grrrr.


----------



## drhouse

Ness I'm thinking the measles outbreak is a big deal for you if you are around the great unwashed geeky germy classroom with questionable exclusions from school. They are most contagious with fever and flu sx, once the rash is there its too late :(


----------



## nessaw

Exactly drh exactly!! 

We completed on boyfs house up north this afternoon. Ready to transfer deposit for down here asap. Been out for celebratory meal with a few school night fizzt pops!!


----------



## nessaw

Maddy how did ur scan go?


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Maddy how did ur scan go?

Hi Ness, egg retrieval will be Friday and looks like I have 5 good follies plus 2 not worth counting :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

drhouse said:


> And for me, one insulin shot down 78 to go. Hoping I can stay off four times a day. Grrrr.

My goodness, all that for the tiniest of testing margins :wacko: Tell me, are you into sensible shoes yet :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Good luck for fri maddy. Come on follies!!


----------



## doorbell

Thats great about your new house Ness, getting exciting!! Hope all falls into place for you.

Maddy, egg retrieval Friday, wowee's, that seems to have flown! Hope you get some good eggs in there. It only takes one! :flower:

Chicken, thinking of you, hope you're being very kind to yourself.

Lady H,

Spoiler
not sure if I missed an update about Boo? Hope all is exactly as it should be :flower:

:hi:to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## drhouse

Hi Maddie, Low kitten heels.. you would be proud. Not sure I can do homypeds quite yet!!!!! five is a lovely number. am crossing fingers that 5 stays five.

Congrats ness regarding the completion, a big deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi doorbell - hope you are well!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## owl35

maddy - oh how exciting! Egg retrieval on Friday :happydance: Good luck! I hope they'll find a big basket full of good quality eggs! Can't wait to hear about it :hugs:

afm - I really, really, really enjoy not TTC at the moment. Just enjoying normal life without injections, medications, Dr. appointments, POAS - it almost feels like a vacation :winkwink: Having plenty of sushi, :wine: and :beer: 
Emotionally, I think I'm still not over my failed IVF. I'm totally fine until my friends (who all have babies) ask me with that pity tone how I was "feeling" about it. Then I just get sooo angry at them. I know they mean well, but I just don't want to talk about it with them. Hubby and I will go see a counselor on Monday and see if that is something that might help me/us to deal with it. 
We did go to an adoption information meeting which was very informative but at the same time a little discouraging. So many things to figure out. Open vs closed adoption, domestic vs international, infant vs toddler, are we ready to do this - we just don't know. So much to think about and it's all very overwhelming. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful week :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Maddy40

Owl thanks for asking about me hun :hugs: Feeling okay but was quite emotional yesterday - very unlike me to be teary and down. 

Now more importantly...YOU!!! I think the counsellor is a brilliant idea. I think it's helpful to have an independent person just listen and help connect-the-dots a little sometimes. I hope the person is approachable and easy for you to open up to. 

I hope you're okay that I'm going to repost some of my thoughts about adoption below, that I wrote to Kismet a few days back. Since you've been to the information session I doubt any of it will be news to you but anyway. FWIW I will put it in a spoiler and you totally don't have to read it if you are not ready. I know it's not for everyone and is especially hard to think about for those that are TTC and focused on a LO with their own DNA. 

To be honest a break from TTC sounds brilliant to me right now. Especially the :wine: :winkwink::haha::haha::haha::haha:


Spoiler
as an adoptive mother I totally support anyone that wants to try. However - I won't sugarcoat it - the process is very harrowing. Like I am finding the emotional side of TTC process relatively easy compared to adoption. All those thoughts and feelings about parenting and children that you've expressed here, or held dear to your heart? You literally have to write them down and talk about them all in great detail with the adoption worker. And so does your partner - in many ways some of this is sooo much harder for the men because these will often be things they have never even articulated before. The social workers will ask for the most intimate details of every aspect of your life. NOTHING is sacred. And then you wait...and wait....and wait. Well at least in intercountry adoption you wait a long time. I'm not sure about domestic adoption where you are.

And you think you have no control over the TTC process? Adoption is just as bad, if not worse, because everything is controlled by people (rather than biological factors). So HUMANS are responsible for the delays, the process going slowly, mistakes being made. It's soooo frustrating! 

That said, I would never discourage anyone from adopting. It is the most challenging thing I have ever done and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. My children are my life and they are absolutely, totally the best things that EVER happened to me And I'm sooooo excited that someone I "know" is thinking about going down this path.


----------



## Dwrgi

Owl, I am so sorry that you feel like this, but I completely understand where you are coming from. I think that seeing a counsellor is a brilliant idea, so I really hope that makes you feel better! :thumbup::thumbup: We are all here for you too! :hugs:

Ness-yikes-exciting stuff with the house! Your first house is always very exciting so enjoy it! Fizzpops sounds good! :winkwink:

Maddy-good luck on Friday! Will be willing you on! :flower::flower:

Dr H-good girl with the kitten heels! Wouldn't expect anything else from our lovely glamorous Dr H! :hugs::hugs:

Love to all, :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## doorbell

Owl, I think thats a great idea to go talk to a counsellor. Its good to get your feelings out there, I wish I had done it. Glad you're enjoying your time off TTC, eat andd drink to your hearts content :thumbup:

Maddy, sending lots of growing vibes to your follies, hope they are cooking away a treat. Also, thank you for your thoughts re adoption. Its great to hear real life experience from the horses mouth so to speak.

AFM, I'm totally dreading my upcoming IVF cycle. Cant seem to snap out of it at the moment. With my history, its hard to be any ways positive. I'm so scared of another failure and the feelings it brings. I feel like cancelling the whole thing :cry:


----------



## nessaw

Hugs doorbell and owl.x

am ignoring ttc at mo. Waiting to c whether af shows at weekend then prob moving onto the mmr injection and 4 months of mot ttc.

However I have a completion date now for the house which is next thurs so hopefully tat will be enough distraction. 

Big love to all.

Special good luck to maddy.x


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Owl, I think thats a great idea to go talk to a counsellor. Its good to get your feelings out there, I wish I had done it. Glad you're enjoying your time off TTC, eat andd drink to your hearts content :thumbup:
> 
> Maddy, sending lots of growing vibes to your follies, hope they are cooking away a treat. Also, thank you for your thoughts re adoption. Its great to hear real life experience from the horses mouth so to speak.
> 
> AFM, I'm totally dreading my upcoming IVF cycle. Cant seem to snap out of it at the moment. With my history, its hard to be any ways positive. I'm so scared of another failure and the feelings it brings. I feel like cancelling the whole thing :cry:

No, don't cancel it! You'll always regret it if you do! Every single cycle is different, with varying antral follicles, etc. Just because you had failure with the previous cycle doesn't mean that this will go the same way. Are you having steroids this time-intralipids, clexane, prontogest, all that jazz?? 

The fear of failure is a very real thing; the fear of doing nothing is worse! So, let's raise those spirits, face the IVF squarely in the face, say, 'Bring it on!' and mean it! We are right beside you, holding your hand! 

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Big hugs to Owl and Door--scary stuff, this AC is! 

Door, what would happen if you postponed? Is that a possibility? I don't mean to argue for that, but it seems like it would be really hard to get through all those shots and dildo cam visits if you're just not feeling up to it. As Dwrgi said, every cycle is different, but would it be better to wait a month or two just to psych yourself up a bit? :shrug: I echo her thoughts--we're all here rooting for you, no matter what path you choose!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Owl, I'm def a fan of counseling. :thumbup: Hope you can find someone good--that's the hard part! In the meantime, your non-TTC life sounds lovely! :hugs:

Maddy, not long now! :yipee: Will go check out your journal. :coffee:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Nothing to report over here. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## owl35

As always, thank you all for your support ladies. Don't know what I would do without you! :flower:

maddy - is it time for your egg retrieval yet? I figured, if it's on Friday for you, then it's Thursday for us with the different time zones, right? Thank you for your honest words about your experience with adoption. I'll pm you later if that's ok. 

door - oh honey, I'm sorry. I know how you feel but I agree with dwrgi, not going for it will be worse in the end. Sending all my positive thoughts your way. Every try comes with different circumstances so there is always hope that it will work no matter what your history is. Hang in there, lovely. :hugs::hugs:

dwrgi - :hi: honey! How are you? What's going on in dwrgi's world? :hugs:

Hugs and love to ness, pbl and everybody else. :hugs::kiss:

I'm off to the dentist now. I'm terrified. I expect it to be very unpleasant...


----------



## drhouse

Thinking of you Maddy!!!!!!! How did it go today???!!!!!!!!


----------



## doorbell

Thank you girlies, you really are the best. Feeling a bit better, still feel like I'm wasting my time, money and most importantly my emotions but I know I will be able to look back and have no regrets which is important to me. 

Thanks again. 

Well done Maddy on retrieval, really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Thank you girlies, you really are the best. Feeling a bit better, still feel like I'm wasting my time, money and most importantly my emotions but I know I will be able to look back and have no regrets which is important to me.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> .

Attagirl! And four is VERY lucky for some!!! Four seasons, four tenors, four weddings!! :thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower:


----------



## nessaw

Hugs owl and doorbell.x

any news from maddy?hope ur ok.x

afm bfn yest @12 dpo. Pretty sure thats it so have booked the mmr jab for thurs. The fert consultant said to do it then ring for a new appt a few wks before I can start ttc again. So am going to go into lurk mode for the next four months but will be keeping my beady eye on u all! Hoping to gain some sanity back-if I had any to start with!

Good luck and I hope to 
come back and see bfp's all 
round! Baby dust all over the place.xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

So sorry you had a BFN, it's just not fair... A break is a good idea, and what better time to have it, when we're "winding down" in summer term and u can indulge in lots of drinkies !!! GL with jab, and c u in The Kitchen Extension! Oh, and I managed to miss ur news re completion date! Brilliant news! Xxxx


----------



## nessaw

Thanks dwrgi. Have just been having a ruthless sort of my warsrobe to take to the charity shop before starting to pack. Boyf taking wk after next off and doing fences getting boiler checked and most importantly getting the sky dish up! Then moving small stuff over that wk and then all the big stuff on the 13th. So will have plenty to take my mind off things. Will be supping a pimms or two in my new garden. 
I was so sure this month. The main reason that I hadn't got my usual couple of spots pre af which also happened pg cycle. Still haven't git any! But have spent too much time analysing early bfn that I'm just going to move on. Not sure what I'll do to fill the time tho!!


----------



## Maddy40

Ness, I'm so sorry about the BFN :nope:. The housemoving sounds like it will keep you really, really busy. Maybe less time to think about TTC while you are moving will be a good thing :hugs:

Doorbell, the decision is only one you can make :hugs2: I had very real desire to cancel at various points in my cycle but ultimately I'm glad I didn't. The financial aspect really weighed upon us, so we are super-glad we found our low-cost clinic. I don't think we would have done IVF if we hadn't found them.

AFM, of 6 eggs at retrieval, 5 have fertilised and we are doing a 5-day transfer on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy brilliant news. Will be keeping everything crossed for wed. Good luck.x


----------



## StirrupQueen

Maddy - good luck for Wednesday - fx for you.


----------



## owl35

maddy - excellent news!!! Yay for a 5-day transfer! Have you decided how many you would put back?


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovelies... just a quick email to say HI and I can't beleive how fast this is going... from new ladies to new cycles to IVF day 5 transfers to people that are 96% cooked... Woo hooo... what a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am sending you all baby dust.


----------



## smallhelen

Maddy - good luck for Wednesday. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning everyone :) Hope everyone's week has started off well. 

AFM we got a message yesterday that our 5 embies are all looking 'great' so we are set for transfer on Wednesday and hopefully they keep developing so we get some frosties :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy, brilliant news! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Door, yay for CD! :happydance: Good luck with the stimming!

Owl, how are you feeling these days? Did you find a good counselor? When are you thinking of FET?

Ness, so sorry about the bfn and having to take a time out for measles. It's maddening that this is happening because of some fraudulent scientist spreading a bunch of misinformation that has resulted in a misguided anti-vaccine movement. (Sorry if that's offensive to anyone, but that's how I feel! :blush: )

How are all my other lovelies??? :hugs: :friends:

I'm 2 dpo and had a new one this cycle--heavy spotting today! :shock: Folks have assured me it's nothing to worry about. I kind of consider this a throw-away cycle, anyway, since next month starts Femara and monitoring, but hope springs eternal, doesn't it?

Hope everyone is doing well! :dust:


----------



## doorbell

Maddy, thats fantastic news :wohoo: Hope they keep growing and growing beautifully. Good luck for transfer tomorrow :flower:

Pebble, maybe the spotting means a big perfect eggie dropped [-o&lt; hope you caught it :thumbup:

Afm, start my stims today, here we go again :wacko:

:hi:to everyone else and :hugs: for anyone that needs them.


----------



## owl35

door - :happydance: for starting stims! Good luck! 

maddy - good luck with the transfer! Will be thinking about you!

pbl - don't throw away cycles just because you're spotting :winkwink: Could be late ovulation spotting. Maybe you kicked out a gorgeous egg :flower:

afm - DH and I went to see a counselor yesterday. Turns out that my fertility clinic has counselors on staff and patients can go see them for free :thumbup: It was a great experience and she offered a lot of good advice. I was dreading the appointment because I'm not someone who likes to talk about her feelings. But I'm so glad we went. Will probably go back to her when it's time for FET (July or August). 

Lots of love to all you lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## PaddleGal

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here (clearly). I never thought I would be here either. I'm 35 and was content to not have children.....until one day that changed. Everyone said that I'd all of the sudden desire having a child and I doubted them....until now. Its strange to me how much of my life I spent trying to prevent a pregnancy and now I'm learning about charting temps and such....

I've really enjoyed reading through the many many pages and reading everyone's journey and realizing I'm not alone. Sometimes it feels as if I'm living a secret life as DH and I are not "out" about trying...ie, no one knows....it just feels like it may be easier to not have it be public. We have very public jobs which has resulted in our private lives becoming very private.....

Anyway, I haven't learned how to post those fairies sprinkling what I guess is baby magic around, but please know I'm wishing for baby magic for everyone!


----------



## doorbell

Welcome Paddle, hope your stay here is short and sweet :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

doorbell just wanted to say good luck with the IVF :hugs::hugs:

owl, so glad you got some good out of going to the counsellor :thumbup:

Welcome PaddleGal, like door said, hope you don't have to wait too long :flower:

Hi to everyone else, have been a bit of a lurker here recently :haha:

:hi: :hugs:


----------



## StirrupQueen

Welcome Paddle :hi:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi new members :flower: welcome welcome.

Owl :hugs: so glad your appointment was useful. 


AFM one 5-day 'almost-blast' transferred today. Our other 4 embies weren't good enough to freeze, so this is our one and only shot :nope:


----------



## Lady H

Welcome Paddle.:flower:

Maddy I have everything crossed for you, I'm praying this is your lucky sticky bean :hugs::hugs:

Owl glad your appointment was useful :flower:

Doorbell good luck :hugs: stimming 

Nessaw, Dwrgi, Butterfly, Stirrupqueen, pebble, smallhelen, DrH, Chicken, Irish, Twiggers, Tiger:hi: and to all you wonderful ladies I know I didn't name as I have rice pudding for brains!


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Maddy, thats fantastic news :wohoo: Hope they keep growing and growing beautifully. Good luck for transfer tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Pebble, maybe the spotting means a big perfect eggie dropped [-o&lt; hope you caught it :thumbup:
> 
> Afm, start my stims today, here we go again :wacko:
> 
> :hi:to everyone else and :hugs: for anyone that needs them.

Good luck Doorbell! I am rooting for you and willing you on!! Do they tell you about high protein and lots of water diet at your clinic??

Come on, follies, grow grow grow!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

owl35 said:


> door - :happydance: for starting stims! Good luck!
> 
> maddy - good luck with the transfer! Will be thinking about you!
> 
> pbl - don't throw away cycles just because you're spotting :winkwink: Could be late ovulation spotting. Maybe you kicked out a gorgeous egg :flower:
> 
> afm - DH and I went to see a counselor yesterday. Turns out that my fertility clinic has counselors on staff and patients can go see them for free :thumbup: It was a great experience and she offered a lot of good advice. I was dreading the appointment because I'm not someone who likes to talk about her feelings. But I'm so glad we went. Will probably go back to her when it's time for FET (July or August).
> 
> Lots of love to all you lovely ladies! :hugs:

Glad to hear that the counsellor session was useful! Brilliant that it is a service that is offered for free! :thumbup: Big :hugs::hugs:

Welcome Paddle, and good luck!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PaddleGal

Fingers crossed Maddy!!!

Good luck everyone....dust and happy stuff all around!


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy thats fantastic news.
Paddle, welcome. X
Owl, that is great, good for you and OH. X


----------



## doorbell

Owl, delighted you found your time with the counsellor beneficial. Probably a good idea to go back when you go for your :cold: :thumbup: Well done for being brave and doing it :flower:

Butterfly, thanks for your good luck wishes, its very kind of you.

Maddy, sorry you didnt get any frosties but all it takes is one good one, I'm sure you're sick of hearing that but its true. Praying its a great one for you.

Afm, Day 2 of stims. I need to have a word with myself, still eating chocolate. I have to get myself on track and start eating nuts and the like :sick: I just want goodies!!! :munch:
I am increasing my protein intake (have done in all my cycles :wacko:). Lots of milk, chicken, need to start on eggs now too...


----------



## Lady H

Doorbell Almonds are really high in protein and feel a bit more like a treat if that helps?


----------



## doorbell

Thanks Lady H. I know I should be better so going to make a real effort to be good from here on in.


Spoiler
Oh my gosh, only 8 days to go. Take it easy and all the best for an easy delivery :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy keeping everyyhing crossed for u.xx

doorbell good luck.

Owl thats a really gd idea having counsellors at the fert clinic. I wonder if mine does it. Glad it went well.

Paddle welcome and good luck.

Afm my lurking lasted 2 days cold turkey!! pick up the keys today to my new house but getting jabbed first. Need to buy some condoms which the boyf isn't happy about. Get over it dear!!

Hi to everyone and have a lovely day.vx


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Afm my lurking lasted 2 days cold turkey!! pick up the keys today to my new house but getting jabbed first. Need to buy some condoms which the boyf isn't happy about. Get over it dear!!

Oh Ness, how exciting :happydance: Good luck with the keys (and the jabs!):hugs::kiss:


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck with the new house Ness! New beginnings.....! (Oh, and Mr Ness-you soooooo need to get over it!! :winkwink::haha:)

xoxoxox


----------



## drhouse

condoms or no nooky? l wonder what his preference would be??? Go ness, no OCP, no stuffing around baby... making babies asap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Owl, so glad you got a good counselor. Theyre hard to find! When we first got to this city OH and I saw a counselor, mainly because I did a research project on the benefits of premarital counseling and we didnt have time to do it. Anyway, I liked her and just recently noticed that she does infertility counseling, too. Im considering going in for a few sessions, as the 1 year mark and a nasty pg announcement from a friend have hit me pretty hard. Blech. Anyway, hope youre still enjoying your TTC vacay! Nice to have the summer to free your mind from all this craziness! Are you going to travel some? :hugs: 

Welcome, Paddle. Hope your stay here is short and sweet. :flower: 

Maddy, just posted in your journal. Thinking of you lots! 

Door, glad you decided on another round! :thumbup: Post your schedule here when you get a chance so we can all keep up? If you'd like. :blush: I know youre in stimms right now. Grow, follies, grow!

Ness, too funny about OH. Im sure hell come around in the heat of the moment. :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Big hugs and dust all around!


----------



## nessaw

Had my jab but cried when the nurse asked if there was any chance I was pg! Poor woman didn't know what she was opening up with that one! We have the keys. Just waiting for boyf to finish work. I have a day off as my school is a polling station.x


----------



## doorbell

Pebble, so sorry you're having a crappy time, I feel your pain on the friends announcements, there are little ones popping out left right and centre out of my circle of friends.Good idea to go and speak to the counsellor, you're half way there knowing you like her already :thumbup:

I'm not to sure how or where to post my schedule :wacko:
I havent even worked out how to quote someone in a post yet. :dohh: 

Ness, congratulations on getting your house keys, nice to have something else to concentrate on for a while. I hope your new home is full of happiness :flower:

Maddy, hope your little one is coming along nicely [-o&lt;


----------



## PaddleGal

nessaw said:


> Had my jab but cried when the nurse asked if there was any chance I was pg! Poor woman didn't know what she was opening up with that one! .x

So sorry....its something of a double whammy when that happens, first the jab, then crying in front of someone....



afm--I still feel like I'm living a secret life--TTC and not telling people. I just don't want the prying eyes. Are y'all "out" about TTC?


----------



## pbl_ge

PaddleGal said:


> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Had my jab but cried when the nurse asked if there was any chance I was pg! Poor woman didn't know what she was opening up with that one! .x
> 
> So sorry....its something of a double whammy when that happens, first the jab, then crying in front of someone....
> 
> 
> 
> afm--I still feel like I'm living a secret life--TTC and not telling people. I just don't want the prying eyes. Are y'all "out" about TTC?Click to expand...

We've told very few people, which is part of why this forum is such a god-send for me. Of course, it also means that people in our lives are occasionally unwittingly insensitive (like my friend's recent twins announcement :cry:), which stings, but it feels less bad than having people asking us all the time how it's going. Or giving obnoxious advice. Or saying stupid stuff about things being "meant to be." Only 3 IRL friends know: one lesbian friend had 4 failed IUIs, so has given up unless she ever gets insurance that covers IVF; one friend who took 1.5 years and 3 IVF cycles to get her daughter; and another friend who had 2 mcs before she adopted her daughter from China. I really only wanted to share with people who would understand how difficult it can be. All parents were told about the mc in the fall, and it was fairly disastrous, so we don't talk to them about it anymore. God only knows how many people my mom told, so I'm sure others know that I'm not listing here.


----------



## twinkle1975

We've told everyone - after nearly 4 years I got sick of people being insensitive - now at least if they're d**ks I can tell them they're d**ks!!


----------



## doorbell

Well said Twinkle :rofl:


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm with you there Twinkle.
But i had the most insensitive comment ever today, A phone call from my MW wanting to know why I didn't turn up for my scan last week WTF......


----------



## pbl_ge

chickenchaser said:


> I'm with you there Twinkle.
> But i had the most insensitive comment ever today, A phone call from my MW wanting to know why I didn't turn up for my scan last week WTF......

OMFG. :shock: :shock: :shock: There's NO excuse for that!!!

:grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## nessaw

Big hugs again cc. As I said on fb its just unbelievable that the nhs can't manage the most basic of communication.


----------



## nessaw

Pebs I complete agree with what u said about vaccinations. If I cd trust that even half of my class had been done then I wouldn't worry so much. My mum doesn't know how much time this is costing us in ttc time. No point upsetting her. To be fair in the 70s when I shd have been done the measles jab was linked to causing excema-sonething to do with the culture being griwn on albumen. I don't know the exact details. My older bro has excema so my mum didn't vaccinate any of us for measles. Had the mumps one and rubella tho but cos the only do the combined one now had to go whole hog. Am feeling relatively calm about 
it buyt think thats cos a lot of my stress over the last few months has been caused by getting af then having to take the clomid the next day. Have stopped all supplements but am going to restart the folic acid this weekend.


----------



## Maddy40

chickenchaser said:


> I'm with you there Twinkle.
> But i had the most insensitive comment ever today, A phone call from my MW wanting to know why I didn't turn up for my scan last week WTF......

Oh god Chicken, I'm sooo sorry :nope: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

CHICKEN that is true true true bollocks. 

Twinks - you are wise to have called a spade a spade. You are helping IF gals everywhere.

Paddle - Hi, yes we were out.

Spoiler
I was lucky to fall within 4/12 but I only have 2.5 eggs left so still feel like an infertile/childless woman although I am lucky and pregnant. Everyone has a different story though and there is a range of ways of managing the "are you trying or are you really TRYING" conversations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF has been a hard hard journey for many women on here. This thread because of the most wonderful "long timers" still being very active has a few conventions that we try to adhere to as a group - as we are group of heterogenous people with respect to our fertility but all are very sensitive to other's needs. (I mean that we have a range from people who got preggers in month one to others have been trying for 10 years) Due to the variation this means there are some conventions that we generally try to observe e.g spoiling preggers talk/siggies and generally our conversations are about a few/many peoples news rather than a personal update about one's own fertility only. This is only a convention, but I'm sure newbies would not wish to unintentionally hurt others and newbies are welcomed to TTC 35+ with open arms. I'm reasonably new myself - having only been a poster here since June 2012!!!

Maddy - am crossing fingers toes and legs for you... Can't beleive you are PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Twinks - sorry you missed the fly by - can arrange to put it back if you want me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How's the cider going down???

Dwrgi - need a picnic update - how was it?? Are you still running huskymarathons you sporty spice you???

Lils - hows goes the handover prep - mine is far far from done.

Ness - sorry about the jab hon, twas the right thing to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Door am thinking about your protein diet - are you trying Lils eggathon too??

BABY dust ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

AFM

Spoiler
Four times a day jabbing with insulin coming my way. Bugger. 

Growth scan monday - will upload now not technophobe if I can remember how!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Dr H-good luck for growth scan! Will look forward to the update! I shall tell you what I ate in the picnic, in 53 days!!! Don't want to make you green!! :winkwink: But, it was lovely! Hope you have a lovely weekend planned! Big :hugs::hugs::kiss:

CC-you know my thoughts. There is just no excuse. If you're ready, give 'em hell!!! :grr::grr::grr::hugs:

Ness-this is a huge worry for you lovely, but you have done the right thing. And how marvellous to have a break from all things TTC! :thumbup:

Doorbell-day 4, ay?? How's it going??? Am willing those follies to grow! :thumbup::thumbup:

Hi everybody!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PaddleGal

Chicken--I'm so sorry. THat is without excuse. I'm with the others and saying "club 'em".

Drhouse--thanks. I needed that lesson. Lots to learn. Good luck!

Good luck and baby dust ladies.


----------



## smallhelen

Yay for a three-day weekend! Have all the UK ladies got something nice planned for the bank holiday?

PaddleGal - Hi! :hi: Welcome to the best thread on the forum.
On the TTC issue, we're not 'out'. The only people who know apart from us are my boss (who has had TTC problems herself, and is being very supportive) and one other colleague. So I find BnB great for asking questions and venting.

CC - :nope: b****y NHS. If you could face making a complaint, it might stop it happening to someone else.

Drhouse - ooooooo exciting. Let us know how it goes.

Ness - I sometimes worry about the bugs and viruses that the little darlings bring into school, especially as parents don't always let you know. It's always got to be better to be safe than sorry. Take the time to relax and not stress about temps and timing. 

Maddy - sending positive sticky vibes your way. :hugs:

Dwrgi, Lils, Doorbell, Pebble, Twinkle and everyone else - may this week give you everything you need or hope for.:flower:

AFM - bit of a strange one at the moment. Last cycle had spotting 7 and 8 DPO, which looked a bit like implantation spotting (not that I've has it before, so I'm just going from what I read). Then it stopped, so I felt really quite positive, especially as I had sore bbs from 1 DPO, a dip in temp, and an aching ovary, like it was working really hard doing something (?!?). But then, after one clear day, AF started. Was a bit gutted, but as I hadn't even got to doing a test, I'll never know what was actually going on. I'm just hoping it was a step forward towards a BFP. I've started acupuncture, which might also make a difference. Am currently CD 12, expected to ov next week, so I've just got to keep my fingers crossed again, stay relaxed (hah!), and get busy!:haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, three days with no posts here! :shock: I think that's a first since I joined! (I'm a newbie as well--September 2012.) Where did everybody go?? :shrug:

Small, sorry about the weird cycle. :hugs: I'm having weird spotting, too. :growlmad: Hope the acupuncture helps!


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey yes that is a first! :wacko:


----------



## smallhelen

I'm just glad that someone had posted. I thought I had killed the thread :dohh:

Despite whatever my siggie says (stooopid FF), I am hopefully going to ov this week, so have warned DH that it will be busy time. :haha:

How is everyone doing? It's been lovely and sunny here today, which makes me smile. It's just a shame that I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## twinkle1975

smallhelen & pebs - I'm having weird spotting too - must be the month for it!


----------



## pbl_ge

Twinks, that would be reassuring! Just some planet in retrograde or somesuch, right? :shrug: 

Enjoy the beautiful weekend, Small! :winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

Doorbell-how are you lovely?? How are you getting on? Big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Ladies, I started a new thread with the below post... But no one loves me!! not a single reply! : ( so I hope u don't mind if I paste it here too.. I know there's lots of experience & knowledge in here about what I'm asking & I really would love thoughts & opinions bcos I'm new to all of this assisted conception stuff.. 

***********************
we have our first FS appt next week. I can't wait but am nervous too. Have been doing some research so that I can go in fully armed with questions.. 

I'm 38, ttc #1 with my OH who is 44. I've never been pregnant. 

I've had day 21 bloods done & all good. OH has SA done & his numbers were good too. Our main stumbling block is that OH isn't able to 'finish' while we're actually having sex... Too many years of us using the withdrawal method I think!! But he can go in a cup if needed either on his own or with some input from me.. 

My GP referred us and said she thinks IUI would do the trick bcos our issue is probably just mechanical. But of course who knows if I have any other issues?? Ie blocked tubes etc. 

Initially I thought that I'd be keen to just do IUI. However after some reading and watching stuff on YouTube, I'm now wondering if we should just look at IVF if the Dr offered it. Apparently the success rate for iui in a woman over 35 with no other apparently issues is only 8%. Whereas with IVF it is 50%. One doctor in a YouTube video said that while most woman will want to start of cautiously with iui due to cost & it being less invasive, they would more likely be successful with IVF because 
1. the sperm is more likely to fertilise the egg in that environment especially if icsi is done.
2. They can actually analyse the quality of the egg (which in someone over 35 I know is a huge issue).
3. The fertilised egg can be put back in the uterus & will 'hopefully' continue to grow

I might not have worded all of the above exactly correctly but that's the general idea I got from these fertility clinic videos. And on the face of it I think maybe I'm inclined to agree. A close friend of mine was ttc for about 5 years. Unexplained infertility.In the end she tried clomid about 3-4 times, with no luck. Then tried IVF which worked 2nd cycle. She was 36. The Dr didn't offer iui & basically said 'if you want to, you should just go straight to IVF'. 

I don't know, maybe we should try IUI once?? I just don't know if I want to waste the usual 3 or so cycles on IUI when I already know the stats arent as good as IVF?? If I was UNDER 35 then I might feel different, but I think the odds are against you once over 35. 

Am interested in anyone else's opinions, or what you decided to do & why?? We don't have unexplained infertility that I know of yet?? But I feel like we might as well fall into that category for the purposes of making a decision simply due to my age....


----------



## Dwrgi

Juniperjules said:


> Ladies, I started a new thread with the below post... But no one loves me!! not a single reply! : ( so I hope u don't mind if I paste it here too.. I know there's lots of experience & knowledge in here about what I'm asking & I really would love thoughts & opinions bcos I'm new to all of this assisted conception stuff..
> 
> ***********************
> we have our first FS appt next week. I can't wait but am nervous too. Have been doing some research so that I can go in fully armed with questions..
> 
> I'm 38, ttc #1 with my OH who is 44. I've never been pregnant.
> 
> I've had day 21 bloods done & all good. OH has SA done & his numbers were good too. Our main stumbling block is that OH isn't able to 'finish' while we're actually having sex... Too many years of us using the withdrawal method I think!! But he can go in a cup if needed either on his own or with some input from me..
> 
> My GP referred us and said she thinks IUI would do the trick bcos our issue is probably just mechanical. But of course who knows if I have any other issues?? Ie blocked tubes etc.
> 
> Initially I thought that I'd be keen to just do IUI. However after some reading and watching stuff on YouTube, I'm now wondering if we should just look at IVF if the Dr offered it. Apparently the success rate for iui in a woman over 35 with no other apparently issues is only 8%. Whereas with IVF it is 50%. One doctor in a YouTube video said that while most woman will want to start of cautiously with iui due to cost & it being less invasive, they would more likely be successful with IVF because
> 1. the sperm is more likely to fertilise the egg in that environment especially if icsi is done.
> 2. They can actually analyse the quality of the egg (which in someone over 35 I know is a huge issue).
> 3. The fertilised egg can be put back in the uterus & will 'hopefully' continue to grow
> 
> I might not have worded all of the above exactly correctly but that's the general idea I got from these fertility clinic videos. And on the face of it I think maybe I'm inclined to agree. A close friend of mine was ttc for about 5 years. Unexplained infertility.In the end she tried clomid about 3-4 times, with no luck. Then tried IVF which worked 2nd cycle. She was 36. The Dr didn't offer iui & basically said 'if you want to, you should just go straight to IVF'.
> 
> I don't know, maybe we should try IUI once?? I just don't know if I want to waste the usual 3 or so cycles on IUI when I already know the stats arent as good as IVF?? If I was UNDER 35 then I might feel different, but I think the odds are against you once over 35.
> 
> Am interested in anyone else's opinions, or what you decided to do & why?? We don't have unexplained infertility that I know of yet?? But I feel like we might as well fall into that category for the purposes of making a decision simply due to my age....

Welcome Jules! I'm sorry that you didn't get any reply-I hope that you will find this thread useful and helpful. We all try to look out for each other here! 

Personally, I might be inclined to try ONE IUI and then just go straight to IVF. A friend of mine at 38 got pregnant with her first IUI-I think she probably had 'hostile' CM, so it just goes to show that this CAN work (docs don't seem to check CM any longer). 

Once over 35, I would be inclined to say that you want to avoid stimming unnecessarily, and possibly wasting good eggs, by doing repeated IUIs, but this is just my personal opinion.

Good luck and I wish you success! :flower::flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Juniper! :hi: 

I will definitely defer to those with more expertise on this than me, but you might check your insurance and clinic policies first. I can't tell where you are, but in the US some insurance companies mandate that you have to try IUI before they'll cover IVF. Same with some clinics. This can be frustrating when you suspect IUI won't address your particular issues. :nope: 

There are other women around here whose OH's have a similar problem as yours, and there are a couple of tricks. First, are you using SoftCups? They can help. The other thing is to use Preseed or similar. Some women put a bit in the cup and then more up inside. 

Let us know what your FS says! It's possible that she'll start you off on the meds, as the cups route should work. I hope it's a short and sweet process for you!

:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Juniper. :hi: As a long-time over 35 IUI and IVF vet, here's my two cents:

1. see what the dr recommends, and at your consult be sure to ask him exactly what you asked here. At the very least, go ahead and go through the basic testing - you're already there, and there's no point in skipping the testing thinking there's probably nothing else wrong (because there is probably nothing else wrong), only to waste another 6-12 months trying, then complete the testing and find out you've had blocked tubes all along or some other problem that is preventing pregnancy.
2. If you can afford it, I'd skip IUI and go straight to IVF. I tried IUIs first because I wasn't emotionally ready to accept IVF, but you seem to be in a different place emotionally. DH and I spent a year on IUIs - we made that choice at that time for a whole bunch of reasons, one of them being that we weren't emotionally ready to go to IVF. And it was the right choice for us at that time. But in retrospect, I wasted an entire year on IUIs that I'd give anything to have back. If I could go back and do it over knowing what I know now, I'd go straight to IVF.

There is most likely nothing wrong with you or your DH, and his mechanical difficulties could very well be overcome by IUI... and if you can afford it and you're emotionally ready for it, I'd go straight to IVF because you're right, time is not on our side anymore.


----------



## Juniperjules

dwrgi, thank you for the warm welcome : ) and a huge thank you for your input!!! You have said basically what I am thinking I will probably do. If offered, I am thinking of trying one IUI, just on the off chance that it will work.. Maybe... Two.. Again very dependant on what the doc suggests. And then move on to IVF. Bcos we've never had wot I feel is a really go shot at ttc I guess IUI could possibly work. But the stats aren't great regardless. I have actually thought a few times while reading in these forums about the fact that if u are taking meds to get more eggs, then are you speeding up the 'depleting egg' situation?? I guess that's what ur talking about with 'stimming'?? I don't know that term but I'm guessing that's wot u mean. So I'm in agreement with you about not wanting to waste eggs if I don't have to!

Pbl, thank you to you also, your opinion is much appreciated- the more the merrier! I live in Australia. We are seeing a FS through the local public women's/
maternity hospital. So certain parts of the treatment will be covered by the public healthcare system that we have here called Medicare. For example my understanding is that some if not all of the testing will be covered. And the actual treatments are partly subsidised. So we pay some & Medicare pays some. I'm not exactly sure of all the details but ill find all of that out next week. I think maybe the biggest saving is when it comes to IVF. The GP tried to explain it to me months ago but I've forgotten now. I have considered the softcups, but had 2 problems. Firstly I think the best ones are instead cups which u can't buy in Aust. And secondly I don't honestly know if I could use them- theoretically is like to , but I don't like the thought of getting it in & then trying to get it out again. Lots of girls in another thread swear by them.. But others say they have troubles with them. 

HappyAuntie.. Thank you thank you thank you! You girls are giving me exactly what I need. Honest practical experience. As much as I hate the idea of a heap of testing, I know if its suggested ill do it. I truly don't want to waste any time or cycles only to find out I have problems I didn't know about. Like I said above, I may try one IUI to give it a go just incase. But I'm not against IVF in any way. I'm not sure how much it'll cost, I think maybe in the realm of $3-4k?? But I'm a nurse & I'm happy to pick up extra shifts to pay whatever I have to.. I've already told my OH that, bcos he might get scared off by the costs involved!! 

Ladies, again a massive THANK YOU. I will definitely post again once I've seen the FS... I may well be even more confused! ; )


----------



## HappyAuntie

You're welcome, Juniper - that's what we're here for! :thumbup: I have no idea what IVF costs in Oz, but there are a couple on here who might. And yes, the first appt with your FS is likely to be overwhelming, but never fear, there are plenty of us on here who've been there and can help you out. I suggest between now and your appt, write down every tiny little question or thought that enters your mind, and take that list with you to your appt to make sure you get all your questions answered. There's nothing worse than getting home from an appt only to remember something else you meant to ask but forgot! :dohh: Take lots of notes during your appt, because the amount of info that will get thrown at you is staggering, and it can be hard to remember it all later. And if you don't understand something, be sure to say so and make him explain again and again until you do. It's part of his job (a part lots of them seem to forget sometimes). 



Juniperjules said:


> I have actually thought a few times while reading in these forums about the fact that if u are taking meds to get more eggs, then are you speeding up the 'depleting egg' situation?? I guess that's what ur talking about with 'stimming'?? I don't know that term but I'm guessing that's wot u mean. So I'm in agreement with you about not wanting to waste eggs if I don't have to!

I used to think that's what happened when taking meds, but my FS explained it's actually not the case. Every month, whether you're taking meds or not, a whole group (or wave or cohort or whatever you want to call it) of follicles are recruited - that's what your antral follicles are. If your antral follicle count is 10, that means your ovaries have recruited a cohort of 10 follies ready to go for that cycle. In an unmedicated cycle your body produces a small amount of FSH, only enough to mature one egg in one of those ten follicles, so a lead follie steps forward and the other nine just shrivel up and die - they don't hang around in your ovaries waiting to be used another month. The meds increase the amount of FSH the ovaries are exposed to, which causes more (hopefully all) of that month's cohort of eggs to mature instead of just one of them, so that they can all be retrieved for IVF and have a shot at making a baby. But either way, whether on meds or not, at the end of a cycle you lose the entire cohort of eggs. So taking meds to get multiple eggs does not deplete your ovarian reserve any faster than not taking meds. So I guess eggs are like vacation days (at least vacation days for most US employees) - use 'em or lose 'em! :haha:


----------



## Briss

ladies I hope you do not mind me joining as well, I wondered in and got very interested in your discussion. just wanted to pick up on what HappyAuntie was saying about not being emotionally ready for IVF. This is exactly my situation. We have been TTC for about 3 years and we have low sperm count issue, my DH sperm is just not getting any better. I am all for natural conception and was asking that our FS refers him for further checks but she refuses even to send him to urologist. her only response is that with my high FSH and hubby's poor sperm we should go for IVF asap. I am still trying to get my hubby to improve his sperm count so we could at least start with IUI as this is closer to natural conception. but I wonder if I am just wasting my time. at what point did you get emotionally ready for IVF? and how did you get comfortable with the idea? I am so worried cos IVF is new and no one really knows how IVF children/people and their generations are different and what are the possible issues. 100 years from now we may know more but it will be too late for me. My FS said it is a fact that IVF pregnancies have more complications but no one knows why.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Hope ur all well.

Doorbell hope it's all going well for u.x
Welcome juniper and briss.
Juniper in addition to what the other ladies said my fs prescribed me clomid which 
unfortunately didn't do the 
trick. But the next step will be ivf. She didn't mention iui despite there being poss motility/morphology issues with boyfs sa.

Briss we're on a break at the mo but one of the things we're talking about is whether we are ready to or want to take the step to ivf. Having been thro the hormonal nuttiness of clomid I am unsure whether I can face the additional hormones involved in ivf. That said I didn't think I would take the clomid so who knows!

Hope u both get some answers soon or on the way to some at least.

Big hugs to everyone.vx


----------



## StirrupQueen

Ladies, I hope you are all ok. I just wanted to say I absolutely love this thread and all the brilliant advice/opinions that you all give. I'm not the best at putting my thoughts down on paper, so to speak, so I don't do a lot of posting, but do an awful lot of reading of everyone elses posts! It is great support to me as I hope it is for everybody.

I don't really have much to report other than I'm in the dredged tww :shrug: after a second IUI. If this cycle doesn't work then one more IUI then on to IVF. 

Thank you and :dust: to all x


----------



## Dwrgi

Briss-from my own experience, I have to tell you that I was DEVASTATED when I was told that I would need IVF. Like you, I felt that I just needed to carry on tinkering with different meds, for both me and OH, and we would get lucky. I don't think anybody EVER starts out thinking that they'll need IVF, but, a lot of the time, the decision is thrust upon you, when other things fail.

If I had my time again, I would go straight to IVF. I started trying when I was 36 and so already past the 35 'Oh my gosh, will it ever happen' fertility decline. It took two years to get one BFP, which miscarried. Foolishly I again thought that I would get another chance, but this time at least I did press for IUI, which was aborted. Long story. 

Only you know when you are ready, but you have to make your mind OPEN to assisted conception, and that's what I refused to do for a long time. And by doing that, I wasted precious years. 

I know, for a fact, that fertility clinics are frustrated that women are presenting themselves to them with years of futile TTC under their belts, when the stark reality is they could have far better hopes of success when the woman is younger. 

I'm conscious that I sound as if I'm TELLING you what to do, but if I could have my life over again, I would not pussy foot around the issue. We are over 35, so we are already in a reduced state of fertility so we don't have the odds in our favour anyway. Yes, you will ALWAYS hear stories from those who will fall pregnant at 45 in their first month of trying, but these people are the exception, not the rule. So, I'd just get on with it!

Sorry to just spell it out-what you want (a baby) is just too precious to waste time over and then live with regret.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Absolutely dwrgi. My fs said that although I had got pg and they might say that I shd try for another yr ir so at the end if the day if I wait around for another yr hoping for a bfp I wd be wasting a lot o
time and the chances are dropping all the while.

Hi stirrup.x


----------



## Briss

Dwrgi, thanks for sharing your experience!! much appreciated! definitely something to think about. I am trying chinese medicine at the moment, I need to get my FSH levels down to qualify for IVF. also hope my DH will visit a urologist and may also do a few months of chinese herbs and if his count wont improve then we wont have any choice. my FS said that IVF is no guarantee of pregnancy


----------



## Juniperjules

Briss, youve heard my story ; ) and I'm not exactly sure why I'm suddenly feeling prepared to do IVF. I think I'm a bit panicked about running out of time. And I'm just ready to do anything it takes. I don't want to have regrets. I already regret leaving ttc till my late 30's, but I couldn't really help that.. It was just life that decided that for me. I feel like with IVF more will be controlled, & u can't argue with stats. I'd rather try an option that gives a me 50% chance than 8%. But like I've said, I will try maybe 1 or 2 IUI if the Doc really thinks its worthwhile. I guess also I have quite a few friends who have used IVF to get their babies... All successfully except for 1 friend who started ttc at 44, & has spent approx $100k (AUD) on IVF & then tried using a donors eggs alsohe's now 49 & looking at surrogacy in india with donor eggs... She's a beautiful person who would make a lovely mum. But I think her time has maybe run out. 

So perhaps for me, personally knowing parents & bubs of IVF, it has made it seem more 'normal'????? 

Quick question-sorry it a bit of a downer of a question but relevant. did any of you have, or ask for mammograms prior to drug treatments?? I'm going to ask the FS about that. Bcos I know that anything that increases oestrogen can potentially cause breast cancers that may already exist but be unknown of, to grow. My aunt died of breast cancer at 39 so I'm hyper aware of anything that even slightly might increase the odds of developing breast Ca. I have heaps of cysts in my bb's so I would want to be sure that there wasn't anything sinister there lying dormant that might become a problem thanks to fertility drugs.


----------



## doorbell

Juniper, the ladies have already given you some great advice so I wont go on. Just my two pennys worth. I went straight to IVF but if I could have my time again, I would definately do one IUI just so the doctors could see how I react to the meds in preperation for the IVF. Like a mini trial run for the IVF. I wouldnt carry on with them though, I would get straight on to the big guns afterwards :thumbup:

Briss, its so hard to get your head round the idea of IVF when all we have ever wanted, was a simple conception. Sometimes we have to accept that it just might not happen without some help. Its a very personal thing though, different strokes for different folks. I know when I first started TTC, my friend was having IVF and I thought "not me, I wouldnt do it", now here I am on my 4th go :wacko:

Maddy, how is your TWW going? Hope all is good.

Ness, have you settled in to the new house yet, are you all moved in?

AFM, day 9 of stims today, another scan tomorrow. Things looking of so far.

Hello to Dwrgi, Pebble, Chicken, Happy Auntie, Stirrup, Butterfly, Twinkle and all the other lovely ladies :hi:


----------



## Juniperjules

Sorry folks.. Didn't know about the spoilers.. Will just remove bcos I'm on an iPhone & don't think I can do them on an iPhone. 

Apologies


----------



## pbl_ge

Jules

Spoiler
Happy for your friend. :happydance: But since there are a couple of new folks here, thought I'd share our protocol. For some folks here, others' success is not inspiring or comforting, so we like to use spoilers (like this) for all pregnancy-related talk. That way if the women who have spent years watching others get pregnant don't want to read about it, they don't have to. :flower: 

Using spoilers is easy. There's a smiley face with a black bar icon you can click on (might need to "go advanced"), or you can simply write:
[ spoiler] your happy news [ /spoiler] 
without the spaces.

This is also why people keep their tickers hidden. Some days it's really a punch in the gut.


----------



## pbl_ge

Door, good luck at the scan tomorrow!!! :dust: Hope you have lots of big juicy follies!

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

I have added the spoiler info to the thread title..... in my capacity of thread AUTHOR :winkwink:

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dwrgi said:


> I have added the spoiler info to the thread title..... in my capacity of thread AUTHOR :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: ladies!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :haha:

JJ I was asked to have a mammogram done before starting my DE IVF :thumbup: I think some clinics ask if you are over 40 and some if you are over 45. I think it is quite difficult to read a mammogram if you are too young as the breast tissue is still very dense from what I have read. :flower:


----------



## owl35

Dwrgi said:


> I have added the spoiler info to the thread title..... in my capacity of thread AUTHOR :winkwink:

dwrgi - :rofl:

door - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Glad it's looking good so far :hugs:

maddy - fingers crossed. Hope your little embryo is making him/herself comfortable in there :hugs:

Welcome Juniper and Briss :hi: 

Hello ladies! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Dwrgi said:


> I have added the spoiler info to the thread title..... in my capacity of thread AUTHOR :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: ladies!

Admin would be proud :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Doorbell hope the scan goes well.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Juniperjules said:


> Sorry folks.. Didn't know about the spoilers.. Will just remove bcos I'm on an iPhone & don't think I can do them on an iPhone.
> 
> Apologies

No problem, Jules! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Doorbell, any news?

How about the rest of you ladies? It's so quiet here.... :argh:


----------



## bash73

Hello all... I'm new to all of this so i'm not sure i'm even on the right board...i'm almost 40 and TTC our first. I had a CP started to bleed on 5/2 and had a smiley face for the last 2 days from my clear blue stick. I go back to my OB next week (not sure y he wanted to see me). But it's been helpful reading everyone's posts.


----------



## Maddy40

TGIF :wine::beer::drunk: ... or for those of us in the TWW ...:coffee::sleep:


JuniperJules...welcome :flower: I'm also an Aussie & currently in the TWW after our first IVF cycle through a not-for-profit clinic in Sydney. They didn't ask for a mammo but I did need both a HSG and pelvic ultrasound. Like HappyAuntie and Briss I went through IUI (3 times / 2 of which where chemical pregnancies) because DH and I were really freaked by the whole fertility assistance process. I guess it got us used to things and we've now done IVF. I've been very lucky & had almost no side effects from the medication or the egg retrieval op - now of course we feel really silly and I wish we'd done it 12 months ago :dohh: 

Bash73... welcome to our mad bunch :flower:

Doorbell...how is your cycle going :flower: Are you having many side effects?

StirrupQueen...this TWW is so difficult isn't it. I've gotten heaps of little jobs done around the house though, since I don't want to be sitting and twiddling my thumbs :haha:

Dwrgi...:kiss: mwah! Bless you, you Madam Author. 

Chicken...how ru feeling now :hugs2:

Ness, Pebble, Owl, DrH, Butterfly, Happy weekend ladies. Hope you can find something to smile about.


----------



## doorbell

Welcome Bash, you're definately in the right place. Sorry about the CP, it sucks :nope: Hope you're stay here is short and sweet :flower:

Pebble & Maddy, no real news from me, Day 11 stimming, last scan in the morning when I wish I was :sleep: Doc thinks egg collection will be Monday, will find out for sure tomorrow :argh:
No side effects. I have done the short protocol the last 2 cycles and found I didnt really have any side effects. When I did the long, I got awful headaches and just generally didnt feel great. This protocol is a breeze :thumbup:

Maddy, when are you testing? It must be close now :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Our first ever cycle of IVF (and our last EVER cycle of TTC) is now complete and I've tested: 


Spoiler
Ladies how can I thank you enough for all the :dust: 

It's a :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## chickenchaser

Maddy

Spoiler
im so so so happy for you :happydance: i want to wish you a very happy and very health 9 months. You go girl, show us all how it is done :happydance:


----------



## drhouse

Maddy so so so so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Maddy

Spoiler
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Stickystickystickystickysticky...


----------



## doorbell

Maddy

Spoiler
Amazing news, go girl!! Congrats to you and your DH, praying its a healthy 9 months for you :flower:


----------



## owl35

maddy

Spoiler
omg, omg, omg! Wonderful news! Happy and healthy 9 months for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Maddy

Spoiler
I had a funny feeling when u described ur symptoms on ur thread that we were heading in a bfp direction! Congratulations.xx


----------



## smallhelen

Maddy:


Spoiler
Yay!!! Fantastic news. Sticky vibes heading your way! :happydance: :happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Dwrgi

Maddy-

Spoiler
this is just absolutely wonderful news! I have FBed you, but just repeating here. So delighted! Just enjoy every second and don't think of tomorrow, or next week, just one day at a time!!! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Doorbell-is EC on Monday then? Are you triggering tonight? How many follies have you got? What's your womb lining like? Do you have a new nightie????????? Sorry, got carried away there! Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and FX that this IS it!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mirium

Maddy

Spoiler
That's awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## doorbell

Dwrgi
Doorbell-is EC on Monday then? Are you triggering tonight? How many follies have you got? What's your womb lining like? Do you have a new nightie????????? Sorry said:


> Egg collection is Tuesday. I'm totally stressed out about it as doc said at scan yesterday morning I was ready and I should be in Monday, said he would be "very surprised if they let me go another day", after the lunchtime meeting they called and said I am in Tuesday :wacko: :shrug:
> My follies are of the right size for trigger, think I had 2 or 3 over 2 and few more over 18 but I have now had another dose of stims so some may be way to big by Tuesday. I've been googling away of course :wacko: and it seems it compromised egg quality and fertilisation rates when you go on too long. Also, the large follicles start producing progesterone and your womb starts preparing for the embryo too early so your hormones are out of wack when the embryo does enter the womb. :cry:
> 
> I have a horrible feeling they are just too busy on Monday as they dont do egg collections Sundays, and I have been put on the long burner. Its my last go and I so wanted to be in with a chance. I feel like its a bust already :cry:
> 
> ps. sorry for the me me me post and I havent quite learned how to quote properly as you can see


----------



## Juniperjules

Maddy... I can't do spoilers on my iPhone... So I'm just gonna say big thumbs up! ; )


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh lovely, this is so hard, and I completely feel your pain. It is really frustrating when you are told one thing, and then another by different people at the same clinic. it does sound like your bigger follies are the right sizefor retrieval, but it IS possible that the clinic thought they wanted the littler ones to catch up, that they would be a better hope instead? IDK, that would b my theory. At the end of the day, it's that old cliche, it only takes one and that Golden Egg is in there, hopefully! 
I know how you feel, and it IS a horrible feeling. But, it's not over yet, so hang in there and see what Tuesday brings! I bet you'll get a bumper crop! 
Lots of love, Xxxx


----------



## drhouse

Oh door! I'm not sure about the details. If you are not sure can you ring your doc and ask to be seen on Monday? Can you demand to be seen? It does only take one. My BFF, seven eggs donor ivf, one fertilized, bfp today.

Please keep asking and insisting. Hugs hugs.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello lovelies! Dr H- that is marvellous news about ur BFF! She must be delighted! It only does take one! 
Door's problem now is with the trigger shot, as u need to do it 36 hrs before EC. So, Door would have needed to trigger last night for Monday morning, etc. 
I think that they've decided to sacrifice some of the bigger follicles to enable the little ones to catch up. My clinic wants follicles at 18 mm for ICSI, for example. 
Door-try not to worry lovely. Let's go for it and wait for a really good clutch of eggs on Tues! 
Big hugs, xoxoxoxo


----------



## pbl_ge

Door, I have no idea about your dilemmas, but just wanted to say that I'm wishing you lots and lots of baby dust. Hope it all works out! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## owl35

door - oh honey, I completely feel your pain. But I agree with dwrgi's theory. I think they want your smaller ones to catch up. Same thing happened to me. I was told that they typically tell you to trigger once they reach 20 and when my first ones were that size and they told me to stim one more day and I completely freaked out. I talked to the nurse and she said that if the majority is still in the 16 or 18 range, then they rather wait for the them to catch up. I know you worry but I truly think this is all going according to plan and it will be all fine. I suppose you trigger tonight, so I wish you all the best for EC on Tuesday. Lots and lots of :dust: and I keep everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning all! How are we today?

Doorbell, how are you lovely? :flower::flower::flower: Only one more day to go! Bring it on!!! :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Owl-lovely to see that gorgeous bird again!! Great to read your post. How are you?

Love to all, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Thank you for your reassuring words ladies. I just have to hope things go ok and stop worrying, it doesnt do any good does it :shrug:

Pebble, good luck with your tests :flower:

Dwrgi, :hi:to you. Thanks for helping to keep me going :thumbup: You're fab! 

Owl, nice to see you back, hope all is going ok for you :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

stealthy ninja sneak in...

:ninja:


good luck tomorrow Doorbell x


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck Doorbell :thumbup::flower:


----------



## drhouse

Good luck for today Door... May it be fertile tuesday!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, door! :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys!

I've only just managed to get my work PC to let me access BnB, so missed out on sending an early message to Doorbell! Hope it goes well today Door-am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed! Big :hugs::hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Stalking for updates from Door.

:coffee:


----------



## owl35

pbl_ge said:


> Stalking for updates from Door.
> 
> :coffee:

Me too 
:coffee:


----------



## doorbell

I'm here ladies :hi:
There was some internal bleeding (something to do with cutting my vaginal wall during the procedure, TMI sorry) so I was stuck there all day:nope: but on the brighter side, we got 9 eggs :thumbup: I'm delighted. Now we just have to hope and pray for good news with the fertilsation call in the morning, and so the roller coaster begins again :dohh: 

We have opted for a day 3 transfer regardless of how many embryos we have as the only cycle we got a BFP on was with a day 3 transfer, other two BFN were day 5 transfers so maybe the embryo does better in my womb, who knows :wacko: Need to decide whether we want embryo glue or not, if we make it to transfer of course.

Thank you for your thoughts and interest, its great to know I have you fine ladies routing for me :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Fab news door.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

That's wonderful news, Door! :happydance: Although sorry about the cut. Eek. That sounds painful! :hugs: And I didn't even know there was such a thing as embryo glue! :saywhat: 

Sooooooo hoping your call tomorrow brings good news!!! Go spermies, go!!! :spermy:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I have not heard of embryo glue either :wacko: but 9 is brilliant, well done :happydance::happydance:


----------



## doorbell

Thanks ladies.

The embryo glue is relatively new, its supposed to aid with implantation and stop the embryo bouncing round the uterus :shrug: I will speak to the embryologist tomorrow when I get the fertilisation call and see what they suggest :thumbup:


----------



## smallhelen

9! Great! Here's hoping for that magic one.
Embryo glue? *now has image of a tiny Pritt Stick in my mind* (not sure US ladies will get that - sorry!)
Thinking of you.


----------



## doorbell

Butterfly, I just looked at your ticker, 11 days till injections! Are you starting your DE cycle?


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey Ladies,

Just got off the phone with the docs, and they now suspect endometriosis. :cry: Has anyone here had experience with that? Or laparoscopies? 

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Mirium

pbl_ge said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just got off the phone with the docs, and they now suspect endometriosis. :cry: Has anyone here had experience with that? Or laparoscopies?
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:

I had a laparoscopy in early Sept. of last year and got pregnant in Nov. (had a bleddy... :) miscarriage) after no pregnancy for approx. 14 mnths so a lap could be a good thing. Full recovery time is relatively quick too - approx. 3 weeks although you start feeling normal again after a few days so not bad at all because it is not very invasive surgery. So good luck!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

doorbell said:


> Butterfly, I just looked at your ticker, 11 days till injections! Are you starting your DE cycle?

Yes, am starting that - all ready to go now so just waiting for day 21 to start :happydance::happydance:



smallhelen said:


> 9! Great! Here's hoping for that magic one.
> Embryo glue? *now has image of a tiny Pritt Stick in my mind* (not sure US ladies will get that - sorry!)
> Thinking of you.

I was thinking a bit of Uhu would do it :haha:



pbl_ge said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just got off the phone with the docs, and they now suspect endometriosis. :cry: Has anyone here had experience with that? Or laparoscopies?
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:

Oh no pebs, just heading over to your journal for the full SP... :hugs:


----------



## bash73

pbl_ge said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just got off the phone with the docs, and they now suspect endometriosis. :cry: Has anyone here had experience with that? Or laparoscopies?
> 
> Thanks. :hugs:

I had a lap and d&c on Feb 8, 2013, recovery was 2 weeks but wasn't full. I'm a Personal Trainer and was begging before the surgery to start exercising within a week but you can get a hernia, so I sorta waited...lol. My belly was very sore like I did a 24 hour core/ab workout for about 3-4 weeks. But I did have the chemical pregnancy 2 months later although it didn't stick, it was a big deal that the sperm and egg met. Seeing my doc tomorrow as this has been a wacky 2 weeks since the CP and not sure where I am in my cycle. Started to spot today which happened pre surgery. Who knows maybe the baby dust reached me and something is sticking??? Good luck!!!


----------



## owl35

door - 9 is fantastic! Yay! Fingers crossed for a fab fertilization report! I've never heard of embryo glue. I will google immediately! :wacko: :winkwink:
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## purplelou

Doorbell... Well done chick! 9 is fab! Fingers crossed they all fertilise and become big juicy embies xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Doorbell-looking forward to hearing how the night's events went! I posted in my journal re. the UHU! Big :hugs::hugs:, lots of rest now.... and chocolate!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Pebble, why does your doctor suspect endo? So sorry you have the worry of this :nope:

Butterfly, way to go!!! I wish you every bit of good luck for your cycle :thumbup:

AFM, just had the dreaded call. We have 6 out of the 9 fertilise normally, 2 of the 9 were fertilised with 2 :spermy:, :cry: MEN!!! :haha:
Clinic will call tomorrow with an update and grades and transfer is Friday


----------



## pbl_ge

6 out of 9 is fabulous, Door!!! :yipee: Sorry that your OH's sperm weren't cooperating. :nope: 

The maybe-endo story is all in my journal. Meh. Can't bear to write it again this AM. 

Dust to you! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Pebble, why does your doctor suspect endo? So sorry you have the worry of this :nope:
> 
> Butterfly, way to go!!! I wish you every bit of good luck for your cycle :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, just had the dreaded call. We have 6 out of the 9 fertilise normally, 2 of the 9 were fertilised with 2 :spermy:, :cry: MEN!!! :haha:
> Clinic will call tomorrow with an update and grades and transfer is Friday

This is excellent Doorbell!! 6 out of 9-wowsers!!!!!! Brilliant! Let's hope they get settled in really well and decide to divide and prosper!!! Yeeeha!! You're a star, lovely!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fertilised with two sperm??? Typical! Obviously, your eggs are highly attractive!! :winkwink::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Doorbell - yay :dance: that's a great fertilisation number! Good luck for ET on Friday :flower: How many are you putting in? 5-day blasts right? So a....higher chance of being a boy :)

DrH - greats news for your BFF :thumbup: Do you have any other friends IRL that are UTD that you can share things with?

Pebble - endo? Funnily enough after egg retrieval the nurse told me they think I have some endo too, yet it's never been mentioned before. I'll have to head to your journal to have a read, I've been sooo bad at that.

AFM, still head-in-the-sand "lalalalalala" and "is this real". It's nice actually!


----------



## Dwrgi

Doorbell-how are you lovely? Been thinking of you! Lots of rest for the mothership now in prep for the new influx of passengers!! Big hugs lovely, :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## drhouse

Well done Door 6/9 awesome result... Am crossing fingers toes and legs for you. 

Maddy, 

Spoiler
Hiya, I have three or four preggers friends at the mo... one is an obstetrician (handy) another a teacher and my single friend who is day 10 post transfer. Its funny we all have very different approaches to pregnancy and we do catch up and chat but its hard to share things all the time when most of the time I am trying to manage my own mild anxiety with respect to GDM and other things going wrong. I don't really want to let it all hang out.. if you know what I mean.

Dwrgi hows the ankle/wrist and freshly made bed te he he..... 

Lils - hows little flo

Pbl - just about to check out your journal... 

Hiya lovelies I havent named... Baby dust!!!!!!


----------



## purplelou

Doorbell - 6 out of 9 is a brilliant number - I hoping youve had more good news today!
good luck for ET tomorrow :dust:


----------



## doorbell

Bad news today, 1 has stopped altogether and all the others are grade 3, slow growing with loads of fragmentation. :cry:Totally gutted.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no doorbell, I'm not really sure what hat means but is there any chance of transfer at all? :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh no lovely, you poor thing. Slow growing does not necessarily mean it's all off though. I know a friend from my clinic's thread and she went through about 9 different cycles (full IVFs and FETs) and the worst one, was her best, and Tyler is now three, I think! Six cells going back in, all irregular shaped, fragmentation... You just never know. Hang on in there and see what they say in the morning. 

Am thinking of you and sending loads of hugs, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Doorbell, sending loads of oositive thoughts your way. Will be thinking of you in the morning, hang in there it isn't over yet.


----------



## pbl_ge

Door, so sorry for your bad news! :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: I'm certainly no expert, but isn't grade 3 still okay? Not the best, I know, but I know someone around here in midway through a pregnancy from a single grade 3 embryo. So as Dwrgi said, you're not out yet!!!

Also - Dash sends her love and lots of dust to you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## owl35

door - oh honey, I'm so sorry you got bad news :hug: This process is such an emotional roller coaster. But please don't lose hope. I honestly believe that grade 3 embryos can lead to bfp just as much as grade 1 can lead to bfn. You just never know. Sending tons of postive vibes and I'll keep everything crossed for you :dust: :kiss:


----------



## purplelou

doorbell...hoping hoping hoping for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Doorbell, I hope ET went okay and that you are now PUP :happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello lovely Doorbell!

How are you? Thinking of you, and hoping that everything went well! :thumbup::thumbup:

Lots of love,
Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Hello ladies. Have had ET. Horrible morning, spent the whole time :cry: Our embryos are nearly at a standstill, nowhere near the stage they should be and terrible quality. They are even worse than our previous cycles and thats saying something :nope: 

I know I will not be one of them miracle stories and this is the end of the road for us. 

Sorry for the depressing me post, I hope you ladies are having a better Friday


----------



## Dwrgi

doorbell said:


> Hello ladies. Have had ET. Horrible morning, spent the whole time :cry: Our embryos are nearly at a standstill, nowhere near the stage they should be and terrible quality. They are even worse than our previous cycles and thats saying something :nope:
> 
> I know I will not be one of them miracle stories and this is the end of the road for us.
> 
> Sorry for the depressing me post, I hope you ladies are having a better Friday

Oh no, I am sooooo sorry Door, but you just never know. I have seen so many "bad" cycles turn out to be good...:shrug: You also hear of embryos having growth spurts, and that's just what may happen once they're back on the Mothership! How many did they transfer?

Please don't be too hard on yourself; it's early days yet, and miracles DO happen. I am thinking of you and please pm me if you need to vent, or a shoulder! I'm still staying optimistic on your behalf! :thumbup::thumbup:

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm so sorry, Door. :cry: I will continue to hope for a miracle for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## drhouse

thinking of you door. I hope for a miracle for you.


----------



## owl35

door - honey, I'll be rooting for you and your little embryos and I still have all the hope in the world that this can work. Sometimes all they need in order to grow is the natural, warm and cozy environment of the mothership and not the cold petri dish :flower: (I feel like I'm always rephrasing what Dwrgi already said, but I just always agree with her :winkwink:) Keeping everything crossed for you! Hang in there lovely. Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Big Hugs Door XXX


----------



## nessaw

Doorbell big hugs. Am thinking of u and hoping for the best.xx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Door, I am so sorry that this cycle hasn't been what you wanted. Huge :hugs: and know that we are thinking of you and sending massive amounts of :dust: your way xxxxx


----------



## dashka

Doorbell I am sooooo sorry.:cry: Hun.... I know I haven't been on here in months but I heard about your news and had to come on and give you giant HUGS... I will be praying for you and like the others say please don't think it's over yet... Only time will tell but try to send your embryos lots of love and positive thinking.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Door sorry to drop in but I've been stalking :blush: don't give up hope Hun , my friend recently went through IVF. Had 8 eggs collected , only 2 fertilised , both grade 3 not doing well on day of implant ........ 

Well a miracle did happen and she is now 10 weeks pregnant . It can happen x 
I'm hoping and praying for you xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you, Left wonderin, for that lovely post. You are a very special, thoughtful person.Xxxx
Door, we're all thinking of you and wishing you success. Huge hugs, and lots of love, xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Door... I hope you were able to relax a little on the weekend :hugs: 

DrH.... You're so close now :happydance:

Owl... How ru hun. Where are you at now?

Pebs... :kiss: Happy Sunday :flower:

Left wonderin... :hi: and Dwrgi is right, what a lovely supportive post.

Dwrgi... did you have a :wine: (or multiples thereof) for me this weekend?

Dash... very very special :hugs: and :kiss: to you <3<3<3


AFM still just taking things 'day by day' and doing okay :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks guys , you all seem so supportive of each other on this thread . Mind if I join in ? A bit about me , I'm 40 since November , with oh 2 years . Took me a while to find a keeper lol. Well I found out I was pg with for the very first time on my birthday 4th November . We had been tcc since May . Anyway the best birthday present ever as you can imagine . Fast forward to 12 weeks and Christmas Eve .. I had some bleeding and after a scan was told my beanie had no heartbeat :( saddest Christmas ever . 

Well now am on cycle 4 cd 6 , I'm temping and using o/v tests . I'm hoping this month is my lucky month , rewind all our lucky month :) this journey is so hard but made all the easier by having amazing people like you guys to share it with :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Left! :hi: Hope your stay is short and sweet, and that you get a sticky bean soon! :dust:


----------



## Dwrgi

Welcome Left! Glad that you are going to join us. How lovely to meet your man, but soooo sad about the Xmas mc. That is just awful. You poor thing! Let's hope that you can get another lovely sticky surprise soon! FX!!

Door-how are you lovely? We are here for you. Use and abuse us: rant, rave, scream, cuss, whatever it takes, lovely. Just get your thoughts out.... it will help! I'm not giving up on this cycle! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Hi Door... sending you uhu glue, sellotape, sticky vibes you name it.. its sticky and its for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are hoping and praying and hoping and praying. 

Left Hi!!!!!!!!!! Welcome!!!!!!!!! This is the loveliest group of women that I have ever met!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Hey ladies! So sorry I've not made it on here. Actually I have, but I kept trying to catch up & then would get behind again (story of my life!). Been so very busy lately too & preoccupied w/certain things going on...

Door - oh honey I'm sorry but like the other ladies say there is always hope. Prepare for the worst if you must, but be sure to add a lil "hope for the best" in there too. I've seen ladies on PARL w/early pregs very clearly a week behind on growth (like the O'd on CD 15, they are only 5wks along but show only 4wks preg) so things must have slowed down there a bit in the very beginning stages. But then they picked back up & both are in 2nd tri - one has even caught up in growth. :thumbup: Big :hugs: & baby :dust: coming your way.

Left - welcome to you! Sorry for your loss - a 12wkr had to be soooo hard & at Xmas? :nope: I had a 12.5 wks myself & its devastating. :flower: but glad you are back up on that horse - that's all we can do here. :flow:

DrH - hang in there chic, you wil get thru this GD because you are strong super-Dr! :bodyb: :hugs:

Owl - when are the festivities due to begin - next month was it? 

Pebble - good luck on your appt this week chic! :flower:

Dwrgi - oooohh I spy some "young eggies" for a certain someone & hoping that's the magic trick for her! :winkwink: Major baby :dust: from LF & me to you!

Chicken - any AF yet hun? :hugs:

BF - only 5 days til you see that prick! :haha: :happydance:

Maddy -

Spoiler
major growth :dust: & ~~~~ coming your way chic! Just think far enough ahead to that next appt & you'll get thru! :hugs:

AFM -

Spoiler
I still have the Total Placenta Previa & now on bi-weekly NST testing & monitoring (way earlier than they usually start it) so if something starts they can catch it early & give me drugs. But we are doing well & hoping we make it at least to 28wks so Lil Flo will have a good chance of making it if she comes early! Of course hoping she stays put way longer but things never seem to go easy or smoothly w/me so I know better! In double digits now - holy sh** this may actually happen? :saywhat:

Anyway have had lots of problems, on partial bed rest & keep getting really sick so makes it hard to do much but I'm certainly not complainin in any way - just 'esplainin! :winkwink::thumbup: I see most of you in journals but the rest I keep tabs on even if I don't post! So don't worry - I still love you ladies very much!!!! :hugs::kiss: <3


----------



## Maddy40

Left W yes do join in. And feel free to overshare :thumbup: I'm really sorry about your MC experience. You will certainly find lots of other people here that really understand what you have been through (as much as that is possible, given that every individual journey is different) :hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Ladies, I had a huge post written and my computer crashed :growlmad: 

I wont write it all again but I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to each and every one of you that has taken the time to respond to me on here. A special thank you to Dash. I'm so touched that you came on here to send me your thoughts and prayers, I know it cant be easy for you. I sincerely hope that things are as ok as they can possibly be for you. I do think of you :hugs:

I'm still broken hearted but am coming to terms with whats gone on. I shouldnt have expected any different based on our history and feel angry with myself for having some hope during the cycle. I know its not going to happen for us and I just need to get my head around that. TTC has consumed all my married life and I'm fed up to the back teeth of it. I need to move forward, one way or another. 

Thanks again ladies, its so good to be able to vent.


----------



## chickenchaser

Massive big hugs Door XXX


----------



## smallhelen

Door - :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: door - don't feel angry with yourself for having hope, sometimes hope is the only thing we have so we have to cling on to it with all our might :flower:


----------



## owl35

door - big hugs. Thinking about you. 

dash - it's so good to see you :hug: How are you lovely? I hope you are hanging in there. Been thinking about you... 

afm - nothing to report on TTC front. We are remodeling our small kitchen and I'm amazed how much kitchen cabinets cost. I told my friend only a year ago that before I pay for an IVF cycle I'd rather remodel my kitchen :wacko: Well, here we are - failed IVF and still remodeling the kitchen :haha: I just came back last night from a weekend trip to the big apple. It was my first time there. It was very disappointing because the weather didn't cooperate. It was drizzling all day Saturday and pouring rain yesterday. Couldn't even see the Statue of Liberty because of the rain and clouds. Oh well, at least I can check NYC off my list. I'll leave again on Friday for vacation. Going to Germany for a week to visit my family. Once I get back in June, I'll hop on the TTC train again. Not looking forward to it though. 

Have a great week everybody :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone and thank you for such a warm welcome :) . It will take me some time to get to know you all so bear with me lol..... From what I've read it sound like Door you have had a sad time lately hope you don't mind me sending you on my thoughts and a big cyber hug x ( even though you have no clue who i am ! ( I'm not accustom to hugging complete strangers in reallife lol ) 

I hope over the next while to get to know you all as we all share this journey x


----------



## LilSluz

Door - like BF said hope is pretty much all this lot is left with sometimes. :wacko: :thumbup: You can say its over, but I'll quietly wait, hoping for you & lurking in the background w/my FX & even my legs X as there's no action there anyway.:flow: 

Big :hug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Door, so sorry you're feeling this way. There's definitely still hope, but I can understand you'd feel very discouraged given your journey so far. I hope that you're doing a lot of pampering--take extremely good care of yourself, and know that women across the world are sending you super-sticky baby dust! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Owl, sounds like you've had a good time lately! The weather in NYS was pretty terrible last week (coughs), and I'm sorry you had the misfortune to come during our cold and wet spell. I know that TTC again must sound horrible (it IS horrible--we're all in the middle of it!), but I really do have good feelings about your FET. :happydance: In the meantime, enjoy your kitchen remodel--jealous!!!

LeftW, don't worry it takes some time--there are a bunch of us and we tend to be pretty chatty! Looks like there's a good chance you and I will end up being TWW buddies. :friends: Good luck catching that egg!

Lils, Small, Chicken, BF, everyone else--sending big hugs as always! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Pbl great , I love company in the Tww , stalking your symptoms will take my mind off my own , although I try ignore anything I think is one lol...... But I have decided I will get excited if I get sore boobies as only time I've had them before is when I got BFP !! 

So no wishing BFP for me , wish BSB ( BIG SORE BOOBIES ) instead :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Left wonderin said:


> Pbl great , I love company in the Tww , stalking your symptoms will take my mind off my own , although I try ignore anything I think is one lol...... But I have decided I will get excited if I get sore boobies as only time I've had them before is when I got BFP !!
> 
> So no wishing BFP for me , wish BSB ( BIG SORE BOOBIES ) instead :haha:

Will do! :holly: :holly: :holly: :haha: 

You clearly have not yet been put on progesterone supps, which you give big sore boobs *every* month! :dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol..... Mine are already big enough d cup !!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ah. Yes. That's not a problem I have. :haha: :blush:


----------



## Dwrgi

pbl_ge said:


> Ah. Yes. That's not a problem I have. :haha: :blush:

Nor me! I was AA for years (not alcohol related :winkwink:) and am now a modest B!! :blush:

Door-I wrote a post yesterday to you and the bas&&rd machine has obviously chewed it up and spat it out. Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and you just never know!! Keep the faith lovely and hang on in there! Thinking of you, xoxoxoxxox :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Well girls its boobalicious round here today. From Acs to Cs to DDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope that our lovely ladies in TWW limbo and Door are feeling loved and supported today. And tomorrow. 

And our lovely BDs are making babies.. with a little oh la la.. or maybe in some cases A LOT of Oh La la!!!!!!!! And as for Lils and I - less oh la la... Remember the days when.....................


Left - welcome!!!!!!!! 

Maddy hugs and thinking of you. Love the ticker news. YAY.


Spoiler
AFM - few FM today. Got very worried. 

Naughty roo. Went to the hospital then was too active to let me go home. For two hours. Go you!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

drhouse said:


> Spoiler
> AFM - few FM today. Got very worried.
> 
> Naughty roo. Went to the hospital then was too active to let me go home. For two hours. Go you!!!!!!!

Hello you!


Spoiler
Naughty Roo, for getting you all scared! At least all is well, and he was having a bit of a sleep before the Big Reveal! What a star he will be!!! Hope you're okay, lovely? You must have been very anxious. :nope::flower::flower:


----------



## Lady H

Doorbell big hugs Hun xxx


----------



## doorbell

Lady

Spoiler
Huge congrats to you and your DH. Hannah AKA Boo is beautiful


----------



## Left wonderin

I see spoilers are needed anyone tell me how to do them so I keep the rules lol...... 
Ment to start the SMEP plan today cd8 but low and behold home from work and OH has migraine ( he suffers) I've pumped him with pills so we will see :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Left wonderin said:


> I see spoilers are needed anyone tell me how to do them so I keep the rules lol......
> Ment to start the SMEP plan today cd8 but low and behold home from work and OH has migraine ( he suffers) I've pumped him with pills so we will see :haha:

Glad you asked, Left!

Dwrgi, maybe this should get added to the first page? I'll write the instructions here and you can pretty it up for general use:

*There are two ways to spoiler text.*
The first is to use the spoiler tool from the toolbar (click on images to make them bigger):

All you do is highlight the text and click on that button. You may need to click on "Go advanced" to be able to see the toolbar.

The second is to simply write the following before and after your text:
[*spoiler] YOUR TEXT HERE [*/spoiler]
But! You have to remove the asterisks.

*To spoiler an image*
There are two things you can do:
First, use an image hosting site, like Flickr or Photobucket, and put the link in spoilers as if it were text.

If you are using BnB's attach function (the little paperclip), it's a teensy bit more complicated, but still easy (recent discovery! :happydance: ).
Step 1. Attach the image with the paperclip, then click "Preview post."
Step 2. Mouse over the image, and you should see a number. Here's me mousing over the image I attached above:

It's hard to see the number in that little box that pops up, but if you squint you'll see that it says "617899" on the last line. That's the number for your particular attachment.
Step 3: Write your code. So, combine all this. Substitute your number in the following line of text: 
[*spoiler][*attach]617899[*/attach][*/spoiler]
Again, remove the asterisks.

It looks like this:

Spoiler
Kittycat is ready for several gin and tonics, and whatever foolish thing he does after them.


----------



## pbl_ge

....And now I must get back to work! :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Spoiler
Just trying it out lol


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck with DHs migraine tabs. Hopefully they'll do the trick-:winkwink::haha:

Pebbs, have copied and pasted to first page. Only thing that wouldn't copy was the spoiler bit. Thanks for the info! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh pebbs you make me laugh thank you xxx
Door sending you loads of love xxx
Wandering, I don't think I said hi or welcome, very rude of me I'm sorry. You are vefy eelcome here.


----------



## Left wonderin

thanks chicken :) you are such a lovely bunch , I can tell already . Bloody migraine wouldn't go away , hubby had to head off to bed ........ Alone ....... Was going to jump his bones :sex: but felt sorry for him as he felt sick with it .

So instead you guys are stuck with me and I'm having a nice :coffee: .....
So looking like SMEP is out the window , ill bd every other day from tomorrow instead :) ill start Opk testing too :) poas here I come ! :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks for the tutorial, Pebbs! I've NEVER been able to figure out how to spoiler an image because I only ever use the paperclip function - this will be a big help (assuming I ever get another BFP, that is. :growlmad: ).

Lefty, you really have stumbled upon the greatest group of girls on BnB. Glad you found us. Well, I say 'us' but truth be told I rarely ever post here anymore - been more of a lurker for a long time now... still glad you're here, though! Sorry about the migraine... maybe he'll be feeling better when he first wakes up in the morning.... :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## doodlegirl

Hi ladies, I am 35 ttc first. just wanted to ask please. had my progesterone cd 21 back and it was 33. I keep googling but different websites say different levels. doctor only said its fine and talked about other tests and my partner's future tests and referrals and I just forgot to ask. Is 33 good? or is it really good? or average/normal? thank you for any reply in advance. I am dealing with low vit d, calcium and revent high esr but the rest seems ok.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome left and doodle.

Doodle r u in the uk? If so 33 is ok-anything over 30 shows ovulation. Not sure about other countries scales tho.

Left sorry about oh migraine. Hope u start ur smep today.

Pbl great tutorial. I never knew how to put pics on never mind spoiler them!

Hi to dwrgi ha cc and all u lovelies. Esp big hugs to door.x

afm af today. For the first time in 2 and a half yrs I haven't cried about it! Hoping it will be heavier and longer (never thoight I'd say that!) so I can see clomid hasn't screwed up my lining.

Nearly friday! Nearly half term!!vx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :hi: well OH slept like a baby and it did the trick , mmm let's just say I was late for work this morning :blush: 

Ill start o/v testing tomorrow FF says I could o/v between Saturday and Tuesday . Poor OH will be worn out ! Well this month I'm hoping for BSB :holly: :)
My Tww now turns into BOOBIE WATCH ........... as this is would be the one symptom i got with my last BFP in theTWW . So,ladies eventually when I get to the TWW ill be asking that you all pray I get BSB :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello, lovelies! Quiet here. :shh: Just wanted to drop a ton of dust off for Door. Hope everyone is doing okay! :hugs:

For door--thinking lots of sticky thoughts for you!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Perhaps she'll want to share the dust with the rest of you, if she's feeling generous. :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Nah we will let door keep it ! The problem is you will just have to post again with baby dust for the rest of us lol.......

Hello everyone delighted its the weekend , am heading out with a friend of mine home from Denmark tonight so should be good for a catch up . I love the weekends but they go too quickly :( also have my nieces christening on Sunday , she is such a doll x 
I'm now cd 11 with - Opk this am , so guessing o/v is only round the corner .....
Hopeful for this cycle and hopeful for:holly: ;) sure what is the point in being any other way :)))))


----------



## Dwrgi

Left wonderin said:


> Nah we will let door keep it ! The problem is you will just have to post again with baby dust for the rest of us lol.......
> 
> Hello everyone delighted its the weekend , am heading out with a friend of mine home from Denmark tonight so should be good for a catch up . I love the weekends but they go too quickly :( also have my nieces christening on Sunday , she is such a doll x
> I'm now cd 11 with - Opk this am , so guessing o/v is only round the corner .....
> Hopeful for this cycle and hopeful for:holly: ;) sure what is the point in being any other way :)))))

Good luck, Left!! And good work on the nookie yesterday! Make it the Weekend of Nookie!!! :thumbup::winkwink:

Your w/e sounds lovely-have a great time! :thumbup::thumbup: 

Hi Door-big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you lovely. When are you going to test?? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doorbell

Thank you for the :dust: Pebble, too kind!! And I will share it around with anyone else in their TWW :dust::dust:

Left Wonderin, I never thanked you for writing that lovely positive little post last week (I was so wrapped up in feeling sorry for myself) but it was so nice of you to come on and take the time to tell the tale. And a huge welcome to the thread. Good luck with Ov, go get 'im girl! 

Hope time is flying in your enforced break TTC Ness, I'm sure the new house is keeping you busy :thumbup:

Dwrgi, hello honey! I'm not planning on testing at all. I threw away the :test: the clinic gave me on ET day and dont plan on buying any more. I dont think I can face seeing another glaring :bfn: :nope: 
:witch: normally arrives around or before test day anyway so am just waiting for her to show her face :growlmad:

Hello to everyone else, and good luck tomorrow Butterfly, let the jabbing begin :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks door, and I really hope you have to scrabble around in the bin for that test :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I can see it now on all fours going through the rubbish at 2am !!!!! Door fxd for you this months ! Never say never I think there is something to the idea that it happens when you least expect it :)


----------



## smallhelen

:hi: Hello there ladies. Happy Friday! (and very happy half term holiday to any UK teachers!)
I am a rubbish forum member - I keep reading and following threads, but I am terrible at actually posting. So will try to make up for it a bit now.

Left - Hi, nice to see you on thread. It's lovely here.

Doodle - hello to you too. 

Door - sorry that things aren't looking so good, but there may still be a chance. :hugs:

Nessa - nice to hear from you. Hope you have a lovely and relaxing half term.

Dwrgi, Pebble and all the other ladies - :hi: and hope things are going ok for all of you.

AFM Had strange spotting again last week, but didn't even get a clear day before AF arrived. The weird thing this cycle is that I still have slightly achey ovaries, even though I am now on CD 6. I usually have the aches from just after ov to when AF starts, but it hasn't stopped yet. Slightly concerned,but has anyone else had this?

But it's Friday, and half term, so :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Doodle - welcome :flower:! 33 is very good in the U.S. if you are here (or on ng/ml scale):

_Progesterone levels are usually well below 5-10 ng/ml without ovulation.

If you are pregnant, progesterone levels are usually at least 10-12 ng/ml to have a better chance of a good pregnancy outcome and most doctors like to see progesterone levels around 16-18 ng/ml or more though there are many successful pregnancies with lower levels._

Door - aw honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: I gasped when you said you threw out the test! but I don't blame you at all. :nope: When is AF due? :flow:

Pebbs - great spoiler step-by-step presentation there, lady! :thumbup: You're so generous giving away all that dust to Door! :winkwink:

DrH -

Spoiler
Tell Roo he needs to behave! Don't they start moving less around now (or is it a bit further?) as they move into position & are getting so big they just can't move as much? Not much more sticks chic, you're getting there. Btw, does insulin sting like lovenox?

BF - prick day tomorrow! :happydance:

A - just saw your chart :coffee::coffee:coffee: I have to admit, its stressful waiting to Ov, but when you do Ov, you go all out w/those temps. I don't think you ever have to question whether you are Ov'ing or not! You go girl - you got this one last night & just think of all those calories you are burning! :bodyb::winkwink: :hugs:

Have a great weekend ladies! *TGIF/TGIFF/TFIF!!!!*


----------



## LilSluz

Oh yeah happy half-term holiday to all our UK teachers! 

And YAYYYY for Monday off for US & UK for the rest of us :wohoo:


----------



## LilSluz

Small - You may want to get it checked out if its happened before? It "could" be a deficiency of some sort, like progesterone or something else a bit off or could be annovulatory cycle if just this once (which wouldn't kick off much progesterone). (but don't be alarmed as apparently 1 annov cycle per year is normal for us ladies, if it is even that). :flower:


----------



## smallhelen

Lils - thanks for the advice. I'll see if I can get to the doctor's next week. Also...

Spoiler
I can't believe you're at 27 weeks! :thumbup: Take care of yourself.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies looks like ov is just around the corner , got my + Opk just now :) lots of b'ding for me over the next 2 days :) come on egg n sperm lets make a baby !!!


----------



## doorbell

Hello ladies. For those that have had an extended weekend, I hope you have had a good one. :happydance:

Quick update, I have started spotting today so the :witch: is just around the corner for me, right on cue. :growlmad: I cant say I'm any bit surprised, I totally knew it was a lost cause, but its still a kick in the teeth all the same, it was my last chance. I now need to pull myself together and try to work out what happens next. Do we look at adoption :shrug: Donor Egg :shrug: a life without children :shrug:

I dont know which way to turn at the moment. I guess we need to get over this and then look forward. I find it easier to deal with things if there is a plan in place and I know whats happening next. My DH is the total opposite, so I honestly have no idea what the next installment will be.

I do know whichever road we take, I will have you ladies with me, supporting me and willing me on which is a God send to me so thank you one and all. You're a very special group of women. :kiss:


----------



## chickenchaser

Door no matter what I say it can't make things easier for you now, but please know there are a lot of people out there sending you loads of love and hugs right now, me just being one of them. Hang in there honey and have faith XXX


----------



## pbl_ge

Door, I'm so sorry. :cry: We *will* be here for you, no matter what. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, and just want you to know how much I hope you achieve your dreams. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Door big huge hugs.x


----------



## Left wonderin

Door not sure now is the right time to tell you the amazing story of my sisters journey tcc but when you feel ready I'm happy to share it with you xxxxx 

Offering lots of hugs for now xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doorbell

Thanks ladies.

:witch: has arrived in full force so no injections or hoo haa bullets for me this evening. Every cloud and all that :winkwink: I feel surprisingly ok today. I had accepted 2 weeks ago it wasnt going to work so I guess the disappointment is a bit easier to deal with. 

Left Wonderin, I always love a good miracle story so feel free to share :flower:

Pebble, you made me :cry:, such a sweet message, thank you. I hope you dont need your lap this month :winkwink:, but if you do, at least they are getting to the bottom of things for you and you can move forward. 

Butterfly, how is the jabbing going?


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm so sorry door :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope that some (hmm, I was just about to say some other door opens for you :dohh:) and that your path becomes clear :flower:

Jab done, lucky I only had to have one, now just waiting on AF before I start more meds :coffee: thanks for asking hon :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm so sorry, Door. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sending you big hugs, door.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## drhouse

Door hugs and thoughts for you.

This sucks. It is desperately unfair.


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Door, I am sooooo very sorry. I know you didn't think it had worked, but you always hope that you are wrong, right up to the last minute. It sucks donkey balls, as Lovely Lils would say. 
I am so with you on being able to move on if there is a plan in place, but there is NO hurry now- DE, adoption, whatever. Take your time, remember what you're about, have fun with OH, and take HUGE care of yourself! 
Big loves and hugs to you, and please PM me if you need to vent.. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lady H

So so sorry Door :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dashka

Door ... I heard about your news and wanted to come on to send some Giant hugs our way... It is sooo devastating even though you thought it might not work... I know it's easier with a plan but take your time to grieve and get angry, sad whatever makes u feel better , because you have to for your sanity. 
You may feel fine one day and then out the blue have a terrible one but just know that the sun will come out and things do get better with time speaking from experience. Just take your time and if your DH asks what he can do to help you through it just say hugs daily and to understand that it is going to take some time... That helped my DH to know 'how to help'.
Take care of yourself Hun and I hope the path becomes clear to you soon...
:hugs:
Xoxxoxo


----------



## Maddy40

Door I'm so sorry :cry: Take gentle care :hugs::kiss:



Hi to everyone else. I'm still reading but not really able to respond at the moment as I'm not feeling great. Take care y'all.


----------



## nessaw

Door am so sorry. Look after yourself.xxx


----------



## doorbell

Thanks ladies. :flower:

And Dash, thanks so much for coming on again and thinking of me. You really are so sweet. :kiss:

And some very good advice from a few of you. I need some time to work out our next step. I spoke to DH and told him to have a good think about the options we have and what he wants instead of him saying what he thinks I want to hear. :dohh:

I'm trying not to get too down, its not like I havent been here before so I just need to keep looking forward. :thumbup:

I hope everyone else is ok, you all have your own stuggles and worries to contend with. This journey is not for the faint hearted :roll:


----------



## Left wonderin

It sure isn't Door !! Not to try cheer you up as I think you have the right to be sad but thought it might help to share my story . 

My sister got married with the one wish to have children . She married at 23 , after 11years of unexplained infertility 4 attempts of Ivf and icksy without success and untold heartache she and her DH decided to stop trying and look at other options . They ended up adopting 3 siblings aged 5, 2 and 12 months all at once !!! They settled into family life which was a big adjustment . Anyway fast forward 5 years and they decided that they would give Ivf one more go when all the children were in school. This time Ivf worked and they had a little boy after 16 years of trying . There were also two frozen blastocyst which couldn't be used due to the restrictions in how many can be implanted . Ok again fast-forward 3 years and a letter from the clinic advising they were " disposing" of the blastocyst as their time was up and my sis had 3 options 1) let them defrost and be discarded, 2 ) have them injected into her system to be re absorbed 3) have them transferred . My sis now with 4 children thought long and hard and finally decided on the transfer as she felt it was the right thing to do . She was advised that there was only a 10 % chance they would come through the defrosting process and smaller chance they would implant . So two survived against the odds and ..... Two implanted !! Meet Niamh and camomile twins !!! So the count went from 0 to 6 !!!!!!! And a full house ! But the story does not end there . One night when my sister was 42 she woke up in the middle of the night , she hadn't been feeling great but suddenly it dawned on her the feeling was a familiar one ...... She asked oh to go to the 24 hour store for a pg test .. He thought she was dreaming and speaking in her sleep ! Well he wouldn't go so she got up and went ...... Aged 42 ........19 years of unexplained infertility ..... BFP aged 42.5 ..... SHOCK ! They didn't even talk about it for the first month as it was so unbelievable !! Well AOIFE is now 5 and my sister just celebrated her 48th birthday ! 
So from 0-7 !!!!! She now has a family ranging in ages from 22-5 . 

I so clearly remember her after the 4th failed IVF being so broken , I have a clear image of her having drank a bottle of red wine sobbing about her broken body :( .....

Whenever I think there is no hope I think of her , her story is my inspiration and tells me anything is possible and never to give up hope xxxx life throws us some curveballs but sometimes ya have to throw them right back . She fully believes it all happens for a reason and without the beginning of her journey she would not have her three oldest children whom she loves more than life .


----------



## chickenchaser

Door sending you hugs as always XXXX

Wonderin, WOW, What more can I say,Thanks for sharing that sure is extreme, in a good way.


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww, amazing story LW :cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Door, I'm so sorry. :cry: I am sort of the same way - a plan seems to help me look fwd. So, I hope DH can really think about what he wants & you two can come to some kind of agreement & plan to move forward when "its time". No matter what happens, unless you choose option #3, your journey isn't over hun. And we'll all be here cheering you onto DE, ED, adoption or anything else you choose. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

LW - wow :shock: that's probably the craziest story I've heard yet! So from age 34 to 42 she ended up with 3 adopted & 4 biological kids! :dohh::cloud9: Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

Small - thanks hun :flower: & GL on your appt - let us know what happens.


----------



## doorbell

Left Wonderin, that story is AMAZING!!! You could make a TV show out of it, incredible. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## La Bergere

Hi Doorbell,
(and to all the lovely ladies in TTC#1 crew! :hi:)

I've been thread stalking, but I just wanted to pop in and send you a big hug.
Saying a little prayer for you 
L xx :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

La Bergere said:


> Hi Doorbell,
> (and to all the lovely ladies in TTC#1 crew! :hi:)
> 
> I've been thread stalking, but I just wanted to pop in and send you a big hug.
> Saying a little prayer for you
> L xx :hugs:

Hi, La Berg!

:bike: :bike: :bike:


----------



## smallhelen

Door - :hugs: Don't know what to say, except it is good that you are looking forward. 

Left - what a fantastic story. It sure gives me hope. 

La Bergere - nice to see you. Hope everything is going well.

Lils - I have to confess that I haven't made an appointment :blush: It's tricky trying to get to see the GP that I usually see, and I'm going to Germany tomorrow for three days. So if I'm still achy when I get back, I'll try to see get in on Monday or Tuesday. 

Nessa, Dwrgi, CC, Pebble and all other ladies - :hi:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) glad my sister story brings hope :) she still can't believe it herself some days :) each one of her children has the most amazing story . It's weird to think her boy and the twins were conceived at the same time , but one of them is 3 years older lol.... The other two were frozen for those years ! 

I've often thought of adoption or fostering , and think regardless ill foster one day in the future . I've read some of the threads about the journeys of the women on that pathway on this site , there are so many happy endings :)


----------



## nessaw

Hey all.

Lovely to hear from u la bergere.

Left wondering thats an amazing story.

Hows everyone doing?

Big hugs to door.

Afm had my booster mmr on thurs so can start ttc at end of aug. Its my edd this coming fri. Have got the day off as a late moving day. Planning a pedicure as a treat but still got reports to finish as well.

Love to all vx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls! Just quick drive-by!

La Bergere-I'm glad you popped by!

Spoiler
Congratulations on the PG!! You kept that one quiet. But good luck!
:hugs:

Door-massive hugs to you lovely. How are you doing??:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Ness-grrr. Piggin' reports but yay to pamper day!! :kiss:

LW-OMG that IS a story! Truly inspirational! Thanks for sharing! 

Love to all, :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , nothing much happening here .. It was a holiday today so off work , just pottered in the garden as the weather was nice. the sun was out for a change ! 7dpo today and not a symptom in sight lol...... 

Hope everyone had a good weekend :)


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies - just dropping back in here to say a quick hi, even though I've been gone for a couple months. 

LW - I read the story about your sister. Wow that's wonderful!! 

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Moon , I'm sorry for both your losses, sounds like you have been through a sad time :( 
Hope you are doing ok ?


----------



## La Bergere

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone , nothing much happening here .. It was a holiday today so off work , just pottered in the garden as the weather was nice. the sun was out for a change ! 7dpo today and not a symptom in sight lol......
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend :)


LW - take no signs as a good sign! I got more symptoms when I wasn't PG then when I was! LOL! :shrug::haha:

Hi Drwgi!!! xx


----------



## moondust7

La Bergere said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , nothing much happening here .. It was a holiday today so off work , just pottered in the garden as the weather was nice. the sun was out for a change ! 7dpo today and not a symptom in sight lol......
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend :)
> 
> 
> LW - take no signs as a good sign! I got more symptoms when I wasn't PG then when I was! LOL! :shrug::haha:
> 
> Hi Drwgi!!! xxClick to expand...

La Bergere, LOL yep - that's totally how it is. With the last one, I was like nah, I'm not pregnant. And I was. When I'm not, I have every symptom there is b/c I'm so wishful. I am a shameless symptom-spotter though. I can't help it, and it's fun, even if it ends in disappointment. 

LW - thank you. I'm ok now. Just hoping that I can actually have a successful pregnancy at some point. There are lots of women on here that have been thru m/c's and more and they are happy moms now, so I'm trying to keep the hope up.


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys...

Long story short, been trying for a year now and am 41 years old with no health issues except low egg quantity and quality (expected at my age). On Day 3 of my cycle and starting my Bravelle injections tonight. This will be for IUI #5. Had one miscarriage in January: not sure what went wrong. Doc recommended acupuncture for increased blood flow, but that's not covered by insurance (neither are my $$$$ meds), so I read on the internet that many acupuncturists recommend castor oil packs to aid in blood flow, so I ordered a kit on Amazon.com. We'll see...


----------



## Left wonderin

That's the spirit MOON and KAT PMA ( positive mental attitude ) all the way :) we will all get there some day , will just take some of us longer than others . We will recognise each at the school gates ( we will be the ones leaning on the Zimmer frames :haha: 

Seriously though its so good to have a great bunch of people to share this journey with , our own set of cheerleaders :) 

Today I'm 8dpo ..... I'm on BOOBIE watch waiting for my BSB , big sore boobies lol ......:blush: I'm thinking their a bit tender today but that could do with all the poking :haha: I also have a weird pain in my right hip bone like I bumped into something but I didn't ? Anyway still hopeful here for this month :) no other way to be , if AF shows up so be it and then on the positive side only 14 days to trying again :happydance:


----------



## Mirium

Kat S said:


> Hi, guys...
> 
> Long story short, been trying for a year now and am 41 years old with no health issues except low egg quantity and quality (expected at my age). On Day 3 of my cycle and starting my Bravelle injections tonight. This will be for IUI #5. Had one miscarriage in January: not sure what went wrong. Doc recommended acupuncture for increased blood flow, but that's not covered by insurance (neither are my $$$$ meds), so I read on the internet that many acupuncturists recommend castor oil packs to aid in blood flow, so I ordered a kit on Amazon.com. We'll see...

Hi Kat - welcome and best of luck to you!!

Have you researched the castor oil pack in pregnancy? I know I saw castor oil used to bring on labor once for one of the ladies on the US Teen Mom series. I think she took it internally though but still it seems to me that even if it's used in pregnancy externally, it's usually close to the end of the pregnancy. I don't know for sure but I feel like I would have questions about it in pregnancy. I know blood thinners like Lovenox and Heparin are used for better blood flow in pregnancy. Take care.


----------



## smallhelen

Hi ladies :hi:
Just a quick-ish question - have any of you ov'd earlier than usual due to a lack of stress?
I usually ov between CD16 and 18, but had a temp shift on CD15 this cycle. As I'm only on cd17 now, FF hasn't confirmed it yet, but I think it might be right. The difference this time is that I was on half-term holiday, and doing stuff I enjoy, rather than working. But I just wondered if it had happened to anyone else.
Thanks!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Smelen-I think that stress can affect us in all sorts of ways. I don't think that the ONE time I got PG with my OH was when I was enjoying the school summer holidays... (I'm a teacher). Something to do with cortisol.... Good luck, and hope that you have Od! :thumbup:

Welcome Kat! There is a school of thought that DHEA is good for egg quality. Might be worth a try...:shrug:

LW-yes, poking your boobies constantly, would make them sore! Silly billy!!! Good luck though, you just never know!! :thumbup:

Hi guys! Hope you're all okay! :flower::flower:


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... Can I join? I'm 37 and ttc #1. We have been ttc for almost 3 years. We got a BFP in November but suffered a mc on November 12th....


----------



## Kat S

Mirium said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Hi, guys...
> 
> Long story short, been trying for a year now and am 41 years old with no health issues except low egg quantity and quality (expected at my age). On Day 3 of my cycle and starting my Bravelle injections tonight. This will be for IUI #5. Had one miscarriage in January: not sure what went wrong. Doc recommended acupuncture for increased blood flow, but that's not covered by insurance (neither are my $$$$ meds), so I read on the internet that many acupuncturists recommend castor oil packs to aid in blood flow, so I ordered a kit on Amazon.com. We'll see...
> 
> Hi Kat - welcome and best of luck to you!!
> 
> Have you researched the castor oil pack in pregnancy? I know I saw castor oil used to bring on labor once for one of the ladies on the US Teen Mom series. I think she took it internally though but still it seems to me that even if it's used in pregnancy externally, it's usually close to the end of the pregnancy. I don't know for sure but I feel like I would have questions about it in pregnancy. I know blood thinners like Lovenox and Heparin are used for better blood flow in pregnancy. Take care.Click to expand...

Hi, thanks! I was researching how to increase blood flow to my uterus, and I saw that several acupuncturists recommended the castor oil packs to help when trying to conceive. If it increases blood flow, makes sense that people would want to use it during labor, too! Either way, it can't hurt and I feel like I need to be proactive and DO something. Ha! Like all the blood draws, invasive ultrasounds, surgeries, and injections isn't doing something :wacko: I'm also taking low-dose aspirin, drinking more water, and applying a heating pad to my abdomen for 20 min a day. I'll look into that Lovenox or Heparin, but I promise I won't take that AND the aspirin!


----------



## Kat S

Dwrgi said:


> Welcome Kat! There is a school of thought that DHEA is good for egg quality. Might be worth a try...:shrug:

I'm taking prenatal vitamins with DHA and folic acid. Is that what you mean or is that something else?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Kat and Carybear, welcome, good luck and sorry to you both for your losses :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Kat and Cary! You've found the best group of ladies on the internet. :thumbup: 

I'm stealing from Lil's journal here:

&#8226;	Omega 3&#8217;s w/EPA 2500-3000mg (was already on this too; both of these helped in getting my AMH from .84 to 1.5 when retested in August &#8211; now considered normal?! Although FSH creeped up to 13 ) 
&#8226;	DHEA &#8211; micronized, high-quality &#8211; 75mg Fertinatal 25mg, 3x/day. Very $$$, but it was my Hail Mary & was featured in the Center for Human Reproductive Studies (CHR) article/studies:
https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html. Here&#8217;s a link to the Fertinatal website: https://www.fertinatal.com/. You don&#8217;t have to go with that kind, just be sure its micronized & has good reviews. Another lady found Micron 5 DHEA at https://www.dhea.com/product.php?productid=17521

So, no--DHA and DHEA are not the same. The full description of Lil's Four Month Egg Challenge is here, along with her amazing story:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-40-lttc-1-rmc-parl-mthfr-low-amh-septum.html

Hope all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Kat and Cary ....lol...... Xxxxx


----------



## Suziq1

Hi Ladies! 

I was wondering if I could join you on here. I've read a lot of your posts and have a lot in common with a lot of you. I really wish I knew more about age and how much it really affects ttc before I decided to wait until I was 36 to start trying! Oh well, can't do much about that now. After a miscarriage and a chemical all within a 5 month period I decided to start some new supplements. I have done a lot of research on coq10 and it's affects on egg quality. There is also something called PQQ that if taken along with coq10 helps repair "old cells". A lot of women over 35 and even well into their 40s are having great success with it. I really hope it works for me because I don't think we will be doing IVF because of the cost. Another girl mentioned I get tested for MTHFR because of my two losses. I am going to call today to try to set that up. It is so nice to see threads like this for us girls all in the same situation. It's hard to talk to your friends about this because at this age all of them have kids (some fully grown!) and they just don't get it. They say "just relax and it will happen" . I'm just so excited about this coq10 though. I feel like all I need at this point is "younger eggs" so if this gives em to me that would be great. lol Does anyone else on here take it or thinking about taking it? Hope to hear from you guys and hear some success stories soon!!! :)


----------



## owl35

Hi lovely ladies,

Just got back from vacation and wanted to give huge huge hugs to door. I'm so sorry to read your news. :hugs: I hope you are hanging in there honey :hug:

Welcome Kat, Carybear and Suziq :flower:

afm - nothing new from my end regarding TTC and FET. I might gear up for the hysteroscopy once my next cycle starts - will see. Haven't made up my mind yet. 

I hope everybody is doing well! :kiss:


----------



## Jazzbird

Hello

I'm 36 and have been ttc my first for 6 months. I know it's early days for me but I'm already feeling disheartened. I'm an acupuncturist and have regular acupuncture & chinese herbs but haven't had any western tests done yet - apart from fsh & progesterone levels (which was low - 10)

My hubby is away for a month and feeling a bit lonely and worried I may have left it too late. Just wanted to say hi & see if I can find some friendly support. Most of my friends have babies & my sister has 3. 

Bex


----------



## Suziq1

Hi jazzbird! I know how ya feel. you start to wonder if maybe you waited too long to ttc. That's how I felt at first until I started doing some research and got some tests done to rule some stuff out. My first appointment to my doc we had only been trying for like 3 months but I lied and said it was 8 so they would take me seriously lol. But I know my body and I kinda had a feeling there might be something going on so she agreed to do an ultrasound to see if there was anything preventing us from getting preg. And there was a big polyp in my uterus. After that was out we got preg pretty quickly but unfortunately lost it and have had another loss since then. It does get harder as you get older but you just have to be proactive and get answers! Even if you have to lie to have them take you seriously lol


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi suziq

Thanks for your message. I think you're right - perhaps time to push for some tests. I'm sorry you've had two losses - that must be so hard. 

I can recommend acupuncture to prevent loss. I'm in no way here to plug acupuncture but I've seen it work for so many fertility issues through my training and can't help telling people about it  

Hope this is the year for us all. 

Thanks again for welcoming me into the ttc #1 over 35. It's weirdly nice to be part of the club!

Bex


----------



## nessaw

Welcome Kat, Suzy, jazz and Cary. This is the best forum on the net!!

Hi to all. Hope ur all doing well.xx


----------



## Suziq1

Thanks Nessaw!
Jazzbird: I would love to do acupuncture as I know how helpful it can be. It's just a little pricey for me right now. But I'm definitely going to think about it more. So for now just sticking to the supps that are listed in my signature, all help with something different but the Coq10, PQQ and Royal Jelly are supposed to help with egg quality which is what I think my problem is, although still going for more testing to rule other stuff out.


----------



## moondust7

Hi Kat, Cary, Suziq and Jazz!!!! 

And Owl and Nessaw - so great to see you both again. Hope you're doing well


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, ladies! 

Owl, good to see you! No need to rush into the FET--just take baby steps when you're ready. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok ladies ,last night at 10dpoi got some brown tinged cm , temp went up this am unlike other months when AF Watson its way ........ Waiting till Wednesday to test as LP is 14-15 days . Could just be AF coming early . Only time will tell :) I hate not knowing errrr


----------



## Jazzbird

Suziq1 said:


> Thanks Nessaw!
> Jazzbird: I would love to do acupuncture as I know how helpful it can be. It's just a little pricey for me right now. But I'm definitely going to think about it more. So for now just sticking to the supps that are listed in my signature, all help with something different but the Coq10, PQQ and Royal Jelly are supposed to help with egg quality which is what I think my problem is, although still going for more testing to rule other stuff out.

I hear ya! It is sadly very expensive.


----------



## Maddy40

Welcome to the new members :hi:

Moon... :hugs: so glad to see you back hun xx

Owl... how was the vacation? Do share with us 'holiday deprived' worker-bees :haha:

Ness... :kiss::kiss: miss you!


AFM 

Spoiler
8 weeks today! All good here :) Had a few days of MS early on but nothing since. I have, however, developed horrid reflux so that is pretty uncomfortable and my reading tells me it's unlikely to resolve until Bing is born.


----------



## Kat S

Hey everyone!

Had an ultrasound today to check my follicle progress on the new dosage of injectables. She counted 7 follicles in all but said it's hard to tell and there might be a couple more. They are all about the same size at this point, but I'm only Day 6 of my cycle, so it's early yet. Praying every single second that 2 or more of them mature next week.

So I tried that castor oil pack kit last night. Man, is that complicated and messy!! I suppose it'll get less complicated now that I've done it once and already soaked the wool flannel. I was icky sticky afterwards and had to jump in the shower. Not sure I'm going to like doing that for an hour every single night before bed, but I'll do it as often as I can. 

Hope everyone is keeping their spirits up. I know it can be hard. Hey, at least it's Friday and the weekend is only hours away, right? :flower:


----------



## Lady H

Hi All. I wanted to post and say Hi to so many new people on this thread. I don't really belong here any more but I still check in on you all. This thread literally saved my sanity during our ttc journey. You are all the best ladies that all deserve that what you desire.:dust::dust::dust:

AFM

Spoiler
Hannah is four weeks old now. We are finding breastfeeding a struggle but she's 2lb heavier than when she was born so something's right! It will be a year on 21st June that I turned 40 and "gave up" ttc to have a break. I still can't believe I finally got pregnant in the July! :cloud9: she's truly a miracle and DH is coping well being a 55 year old risk time Dad!


----------



## Jazzbird

Lady H said:


> Hi All. I wanted to post and say Hi to so many new people on this thread. I don't really belong here any more but I still check in on you all. This thread literally saved my sanity during our ttc journey. You are all the best ladies that all deserve that what you desire.:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> Hannah is four weeks old now. We are finding breastfeeding a struggle but she's 2lb heavier than when she was born so something's right! It will be a year on 21st June that I turned 40 and "gave up" ttc to have a break. I still can't believe I finally got pregnant in the July! :cloud9: she's truly a miracle and DH is coping well being a 55 year old risk time Dad!

Hi Lady H -

I just read your story. Huge Congratulations. It gives me hope


----------



## FlyFlorida

I had to take a hiatus from fertility blogs/websites for a while. Trying to see who is still here and who has been blessed with a BFP. Still no luck on this end. Been TTC naturally for 3 years with no luck, relatively poor FSH and AMH but AFC of 11 back in July 2012. Told that by 39 (Apr 2013) my only hope would be donor eggs. I still have hope in the Lord-medicine often counts Him out. Considering emb adopt. My husband and I both found out we are being deployed soon and could be apart for 5 months. 5 months when I will be 40 and possibly near zero eggs remaining. Great Googly Moogly. Anyone considered emb adoption?

HUGE virtual hug to all of you women ttc over 35. I'm the only person I know without kids. Our squadron events are filled with our friends and their kids, while we feel like the odd people out. So glad there are people that understand.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi FlyFlorida

I hear you. I'm the only one (bar one friend) too without kids. It is hard - especially since we live next door to a primary school!!! I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but I have heard of people with poor FSH and AMH conceiving naturally.

Here's a nice story. A friend of my hubby married his wife - both in their early 20s. They tried for 20 odd years to have a baby. They had IVF etc. and finally gave up. Then at the age of around 46, she found out she was pregnant. They now have a healthy baby girl.

You never know. Don't give up hope. 

I think it is good to try and find people in the same situation as yourself. My unmarried friend (37), is finding that she is miserable as all her friends are married with children. We had a long chat and now she is going to join a rock climbing club. Life is hard when you are the odd one out, but its a big world and so we're never really the odd ones out!

Hugs to you from across the pond.


----------



## Kat S

I had my ultrasound yesterday. They said they can see 7 follicles so far...4 on the right and 3 on the left, but said it's hard to say...there might be a few more hiding in there. They are all under 10 but about the same size so far. It was only Day 6 or 7 of my cycle, so they said they are on track right now. They told me to keep going with 4 vials a night of Bravelle and to come back on Tuesday for another scan.

My estrogen level was 63. I have a feeling that's not a great number, but I know I'm 41 and have a low ovarian reserve, so I guess that's to be expected. Still, it got me a little down. Hopefully the sun's return today will cheer me up.


----------



## doorbell

:hi: to all the new ladies.

Lady H

Spoiler
that was a lovely post about your lil miracle, so nice to know there can be a happy ending at the end of all this

Maddy

Spoiler
wow, 8 weeks already, where has that time gone!!! Hope all is ok with you and bing :flower:

Nothing new with me. Have booked some counselling following our 4th Ivf failure. We are both pretending there is nothing wrong and all is fine and ignoring the elephant in the room so maybe a third parties help may be useful. :thumbup:


----------



## smallhelen

It's sunny day. We've spent time tidying up the garden this afternoon, which was very therapeutic. I went for a walk to do some shopping, and I'm feeling quite smiley and positive. Long may it last! :happydance:
I am at CD21, and apparently I ov'd on CD15 (earliest ever). My temps look halfway decent this month, for a change. But I'm not getting carried away just yet, just trying to think happy thoughts and not get stressed.

Enjoy the sunshine if you've got any! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

How do you put a spoiler on again ? Thanks


----------



## Butterfly67

Flyflorida I considered embryo adoption. In fact I will do it if this donor egg cycle doesn't work as it is so much cheaper than DE :thumbup:

LW go advanced, highlight the text then click the blindfold icon :thumbup:

Kay that sounds like a decent number of follies :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Spoiler
well ladies I tested and got my :bfp:


----------



## Dwrgi

I am delighted for you, LW, and really hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats LW hope it's a sticky one for you xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, LW!


----------



## Mirium

Congrats LW!!!


----------



## Suziq1

Congratulations LW!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :)


----------



## LilSluz

LW - 


Spoiler
That's wonderful, Congrats to you! Hoping its the sticky 9-month kind! :flower::dust:

That's an interesting thought - that her kids were actually conceived 2 yrs prior to "being conceived"? I had never really considered the fact that some kids are frozen for years before being "thawed" or "incubated" (???) 

Door - GL on your upcoming appt. I hope it provides some clarity of mind for you & DH whatever you decide to do. :flower:

Welcome back FlyFL! :thumbup: If you want to take a look at my journal under 4-Month Egg Plan/Challenge, a few women have been able to increase egg quality that way & since it takes 4mos it may be perfect to take these supps while on your 5-month TOD? Then when you come back, maybe you'll have some big juicy ones ready... worth a try! (you can see my crappy AMH/FSH in my siggie) 

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi::flow:

Hey Dwrgi, BF, Pebbs, LadyH, Mirium, Small, Owl, & anyone I missed!


----------



## Lady H

Congrats LW xx


----------



## doorbell

Great news, congrats LW :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks everyone I'm over the moon but also terrified !! It's a weird mix , taking it one day at a time :) how is everyone else doing ? Anyone do anything nice for the weekend ?


----------



## Dwrgi

LW-take each day as it comes lovely! Cautiously excited, eh?! 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Spreading my PMA around!!

I will have two or more mature follicles!! There is a baby in my near future!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats lw.xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat here is to BMF ... Xxxxxx


----------



## drhouse

Lw wow!!! Great news!!!! Very excited for you.


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> Kat here is to BMF ... Xxxxxx

LOL! I have no idea what that means, either!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Kat here is to BMF ... Xxxxxx
> 
> LOL! I have no idea what that means, either!Click to expand...

BMF ......BIG MATURE FOLLICLES :winkwink: lol your first step to your BFP lol...


----------



## Jazzbird

Unhelpful TTC quote of the day (from my lovely Mum):

"Well your father just had to look at me and I was pregnant"


----------



## drhouse

go jazz birds mum - not what you would expect. bugger!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Just wanted to echo LadyH's words to you all.... we all deserve our rainbows so much and so badly. I believe we have to have our own personal walk through hell (that is what I felt our TTC journey was) to really appreciate heaven... whatever form that heaven takes. :hugs:

I am always lurking to see how you all are doing ..

Maddy

Spoiler
A big YAYAYAY to you! 8 weeks down! Good going!
LW

Spoiler
Many congratulations on your BFP
Big loves to lovely Lil and DrH!

Welcome new ladies and super strong baby dust to Dwrgi, Butterfly (all the best for the DE... I am here if you want to ask anything chick), Nee, PBL, Moon and welcome back Fly!

Hope is important ladies xxx :flower:


----------



## Suziq1

Kat S said:


> Spreading my PMA around!!
> 
> I will have two or more mature follicles!! There is a baby in my near future!

Congratulations! :dust:


----------



## Kat S

Jazzbird said:


> Unhelpful TTC quote of the day (from my lovely Mum):
> 
> "Well your father just had to look at me and I was pregnant"

Ugh! So not helpful! My mom did the same thing as though I was somehow blaming the genes I got from her for my situation. This isn't about you, Mom!!


----------



## Suziq1

Jazzbird said:


> Unhelpful TTC quote of the day (from my lovely Mum):
> 
> "Well your father just had to look at me and I was pregnant"

Let me share with you both of my sisters responses when I asked them how long it took them to get pregnant.

Sister #1 "We had sex one time in July and 9 months later there was Anthony!"

Sister #2 "It took us one time of NOT TRYING"


----------



## Jazzbird

Suziq1 said:


> Jazzbird said:
> 
> 
> Unhelpful TTC quote of the day (from my lovely Mum):
> 
> "Well your father just had to look at me and I was pregnant"
> 
> Let me share with you both of my sisters responses when I asked them how long it took them to get pregnant.
> 
> Sister #1 "We had sex one time in July and 9 months later there was Anthony!"
> 
> Sister #2 "It took us one time of NOT TRYING"Click to expand...


He He! They haven't got a clue.

My sister (with 3 kids) said: 

"do you know - you can buy these tests that tell you when you're ovulating"


----------



## Jazzbird

Kat S said:


> Jazzbird said:
> 
> 
> Unhelpful TTC quote of the day (from my lovely Mum):
> 
> "Well your father just had to look at me and I was pregnant"
> 
> Ugh! So not helpful! My mom did the same thing as though I was somehow blaming the genes I got from her for my situation. This isn't about you, Mom!!Click to expand...

I know, I mean you wouldn't boast about your running prowess to someone in a wheelchair would you?!


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - :hi: Yummy mummy! I keep forgetting you had done the DE route too. :hugs:

Jazz - aw crichey :dohh: we could all get started w/the : (a) insensitive moms/MILS, (b) easily impregnated women surrounding us (we sometimes think intentionally :devil: lol) & the (c) dumb-a$$ advice/comments (takes the :cake: IMHO!) :growlmad: Sorry you have to deal w/this too & I think her telling you about "these sticks you can pee on" is pretty bad on the scale (other than "relax it'll happen"). 

Kat - I thought BMF was "Baby in My Future" :blush:

LW -

Spoiler
yeah I am still cautiously optimistic chic. It gets better after 16wks, so FX & just take it scan to scan or appt to appt. Seems to help all of us PARL women anyway (as all you have to do is get yourself through til the "next appt/scan" - not any further)


----------



## moondust7

LW -

Spoiler
Congrats girl!!! So happy for you.
 
Yes, all of the not-so-helpful things people say about TTC... grrrrr!!!

Hope you are all having a good start to the week. AF came for me on Saturday. This is the 2nd AF after my D&C, so we will start trying this month. I'm not really feeling all that positive about it. I feel like even if I get another BFP, it will end all too soon. UGH. But, I'm just trying to keep hoping that somehow things will work out sometime.


----------



## LilSluz

No it won't Moon because you have discovered something huge as to why mc'ing: you're a MTHFR like me! So if you follow the protocol, you can do this chic! Btw, I was told that you should let the folate build up in your system about 1-1.5 mos before TTC.:shrug: I can't remember why bc if it was for egg quality most everything else takes 4 months before those actual eggs are realeased? Idk maybe it affects it more quickly or my Dr doesn't know what he was talking about (he did try to give me the FA vs the L-5-MTHF). You may want to google to see... (baby aspirin & thinners work very quickly so you're all good there).:thumbup:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, I've posted previously, but have been mostly just reading for the last little while. However today I had to post because I'm having a mini flip out on the inside right now...

Today i had a pelvic transvaginal U/S to check everything out & count follicles. So my uterus looked 'lovely', everything normal there. Then she had quite a lot of trouble finding my ovaries. I asked why & she said bcos they move around a bit! How weird.. Never knew that was possible. She had a particularly hard time finding the left, she said it was behind my uterus??! But eventually she found them both. 

So.. I'm desperately trying not to freak out, bcos she told me I had 5 follicles on the right, & in the left only 3.... I'm feeling an overwhelming panic rising inside me now. I've been googling & from what i can see, that's basically pretty low?? And can mean that even IVF could be a waste of time??? 

My FS appt is tomoro thank god- don't think I could stand waiting a week or more to see someone now that I've got those numbers in my head. The girl doing the ultrasound didn't comment on whether the numbers were good or bad.. And I had no idea at the time (b4 I googled!), but she did say 'I've seen follicles go from 3 to 23 from one month to the next'... Which made me start to realise that probably my numbers weren't great. 

Am now feeling very nervous about FS appt tomoro, & what I might be told??? When I had my first appt a month ago the Doc didn't seem overly concerned & said he didn't think 12 months TTC was indicative of anything, but that he could understand my concerns considering my age (39 in Dec). I had a little cry in the car driving home today, but im going to do my best to not even discuss it with OH for now. if i do, i know i will probably be tempted to be very negative.. so until i see the FS im going to hold my tongue. my OH is very optimistic about us having a baby, but he said recently that ive made him feel like im too old & wont get pregnant.... yikes! so im trying to be as positive as I can be ATM.

Wow, how easily u can go from being blissfully unaware to thinking OMG maybe I won't even get pregnant with IVF. 

I'd love to hear AFC&AMH numbers etc for any of you other girls, and your experiences/ opinions therefore with fertility treatments etc?? No idea what all of this will mean for my appt tomoro. What should I be asking the FS? What should I be hoping they offer me? Would they try clomid? I guess I just want to go in armed with questions etc & a little knowledgeable about what does & doesn't have a chance of improving our chances. All my bloodwork will be back also, except the AMH which will take another week.

I'd appreciate any advice


----------



## Kat S

Juniper joules, I'm 41 and generally get about 6 follies total and one that matures. I did get pregnant once with these numbers using IUI, so don't worry!! We might not have 20 follies, but we have enough!


----------



## doorbell

Juniper, try not to worry about numbers. I know its easier said than done but its the old cliche, quality over quantity and its so true. My AMH last time I had it measured was 12.9 and FSH 5.something. 3 Ivf cycles I produced between 6 and 9 eggs, all BFN. One cycle, they only got 3 eggs and thats the cycle I got my BFP on. So there is no rhyme or reason behind it all. Just take every stage as another little step and try not to think too far ahead. 

Easy for me to say I know :dohh:

Good luck!

And Moon, be positive, this IS going to happen for you


----------



## Juniperjules

Kat & Doorbell... Thank you for the words of encouragement. To be completely honest im feeling totally defeated tonite. Everyone is always shocked when they find out I'm 38... They always assume I'm in my mid-late 20's.. Good genes I suppose, my mum & sister are the same. But I guess how old u look & feel means nothing when it comes to fertility. Tonite I feel like I may as well be 50 yrs old : ( 

I was holding off telling my OH any of this until I see the FS tomoro, but he just said to me 'so why did u go to the doctors today?'... & I couldn't lie, so I told him. He doesn't really get all of this fertility stuff. He just assumes (blissfully unaware) that if we keep ttc i'll obviously get pregnant. So I told him the bare minimum.. & he still said 'but you can still get pregnant right?'... To which I guess the technical answer is yes??? I didn't bother going into the further details. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hia Juniper. Difficult to know what to do, and I do appreciate your distress. Hmm, what to do? You can either abandon this cycle and hope for more antral follicles next time, and hence more follicles (controversial at our age, as we are very unlikely to yield huge numbers of follicles) or go ahead and hope for the good quality egg amongst those that you have, which could be the case! Bit of a gamble, so go with your gut instinct. Is this your first IVF? 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Are they likely to check your oestrogen levels via blood test? The thinking is, the higher the number, the higher the number of eggs that you will yield. My clinic simply looked at the womb lining for this: the thicker the lining, the more eggs there are. 

Not every follicle is guaranteed an egg, of course, so be prepared for that, and that is what your oestrogen blood test will tell you.

Don't know if I've helped. Good luck, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Dwrgi said:


> Hia Juniper. Difficult to know what to do, and I do appreciate your distress. Hmm, what to do? You can either abandon this cycle and hope for more antral follicles next time, and hence more follicles (controversial at our age, as we are very unlikely to yield huge numbers of follicles) or go ahead and hope for the good quality egg amongst those that you have, which could be the case! Bit of a gamble, so go with your gut instinct. Is this your first IVF?
> 
> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Are they likely to check your oestrogen levels via blood test? The thinking is, the higher the number, the higher the number of eggs that you will yield. My clinic simply looked at the womb lining for this: the thicker the lining, the more eggs there are.
> 
> Not every follicle is guaranteed an egg, of course, so be prepared for that, and that is what your oestrogen blood test will tell you.
> 
> Don't know if I've helped. Good luck, :hugs::hugs:

Hi Dwrgi, were not actually having any kind of treatment. This was just initial testing by the FS to see what the story is with my body. Today I have my 2nd appt, so I guess we'll discuss all the blood results. I've had FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Progesterone, Prolactin, TSH & AMH done. Only results we won't have today are AMH, that'll take another week yet. 

So I guess today the FS will give me some answers.. This whole thing is kind of messing with my head. I'm seeing the FS thru the big women's hospital here, but I'm pretty certain THEY don't do IVF etc, but maybe do other fertility stuff like IUI. So I'm not sure how it works. Someone I used to know DID end up having IVF after taking clomid ended in a molar pregnancy... She went back to get some blood results & the Dr she saw said to her that she felt she should just go straight to IVF.. I think THAT particular Dr was also a private Dr who was able to basically do a self referral & hey presto she was doing IVF next cycle... But then I don't know wot her AFC was. God I'm petrified the FS is gonna tell me I've got no hope of having a baby. I don't know wot ill do.

Sorry... I think I'm rambling... My brain is full of sawdust today.. I need to just take it one step at a time & see wot the FS says today


----------



## Juniperjules

I feel like I'm posting too much in here.. Sorry girls.. But you guys seem to have pretty good knowledge on all this stuff.. So here are my numbers..
DAY 3:
FSH 7.7
LH 9.7
PROLACTIN 114
OESTRADIOL 162
PROGESTERONE 1.2

DAY 21:
PROGESTERONE 37.5
OESTRADIOL 603

And AFC of 8

The FS didn't seem overly concerned by anything.. Although he did say that my gonadotropin was 'a little high for someone my age' but I don't know whether he meant the FSH or the LH??? To be honest, he is a lovely doctor but I think he is VERY conservative. I got that feeling the first time I met him. Old school fertility doctor... Not convinced that IVF is all it's cracked up to be etc.. 

He basically told me that there are a few options
1. Have a 'break' from ttc & try to relax
2. Just relax & keep trying

He said I should have the HSG test, which I'd already decided to do. And pretty much said that he didn't see any merit in doing anything else at this point!!! I asked if anything like clomid would be useful.. (Mostly just grasping at straws really), and he said that he thought it was too early to start doing that sort of thing!!!! I was trying to be polite but I felt like saying 'are u serious??? I'm nearly 39yrs old here!!'. His general advice was just try & relax & keep 'trying' for now???????? 

Needless to say I felt VERY frustrated sitting there. However, my OH has some issues with 'finishing' during sex, so I reminded him of that, AND that my GP had suggested iui. So in the end he spoke to a FS there who also run a major private IVF clinic & then wrote me a referral to see her to discuss iui. She told him to tell me it would be about $1500 (aud).. So ill go see her and see what she recommends...


----------



## Kat S

JJ, your gut instinct is right and that old, crotchety doc is out of the times. I am in the same situation as you: my DH doesn't finish AND I'm over 35 (hell I'm 41, which is worse). However, my doc thinks I have a decent chance with IUI and injectables. I don't have any health issues other than being at the end of my fertility stage (low egg quality and quantity). I got pregnant in December (sadly I m/c for unknown reasons, but they suspect it was due to a slight double uterus, which was corrected with out patient surgery), so I'm proof that older ladies can do it! In fact, my own grandmother had her last child...totally unassisted or trying...at 45. 

When we decided late in the game to have a baby, my gyno sent me straight to a fertility specialist. She stressed that getting pregnant over 35 can be a tough road and there was NO time to waste. She made me call that day! Between technical difficulties in the bedroom and my own aging ovaries, time is of the essence.

While I agree that relaxing is important in general for all aspects of one's health, relaxing will not get you pregnant. I know lots of uptight women who got pregnant ;) Also, it implies you are somehow responsible for your infertility, and that's bullshit.

So welcome to the TTC over 35 road. I won't lie...it's a rough road, but I have faith it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Dwrgi

Two years ago, I posted a question about Wellman Conception (UK), and their efficacy in treating male issues. Well, post is answered every now and again, but today I got this and thought I'd share:

_Hi, I am the dad of a georgeous boy, one month and want to share a success story. My initial Semen results were Morphology= 3 %, Motility, 15 %, Sperm count= 9.5 million per ml.
My GP told me to keep trying naturally with these results as my sperm count was very high, but i was extremely concerned about morphology and motility. I read about Wellmen conception capsule online and took them for 11 weeks. I went for another test after 11 weeks and while i was waiting for the results my wife told me that her pregnancy test was positive. we were absolutely delighted. She took the pregnancy test two and a half weeks after her normal menstrual cycle but she the conception would have been happened roughly a month before she went for the pregnancy test. Which means i would have impregnated her 7 weeks after taking these tablets. We had been unsuccessful for six months prior to this success. I kept taking these tablets until i got my results back after 2 weeks and as expected my morphology had improved to 5 %, motility 45% and count 10.5 million per m/l. The area where i improved significantly was motility, i had very good count already which meant even with 5% morphology the results were quick and great. Apart from taking these tablets i ate organic food(fruit, vegs, cereals etc.) and pumpkin seeds and reduced fats intake and cut down on chicken and poultry. i felt much more energetic in general too. I would absolutely recommend these tablets to all men who have low motility and low morphology. Also, if you have high sperm counts then you do not need a very high % of morphology. Hope it helps every one like me. Regards and best of luck to all. _

Interesting?!:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Juniper-I completely agree with Kat. The doc who told you to keep on trying should be fired. He is uninformed and outdated. Once we cross 35, our fertility declines rapidly, as you know. Every single piece of advice that I have read with regards to TTC over 35 says to try on your own and if, after 6 months, you have not succeeded, you need to seek medical assistance and put in place a more aggressive approach. 

I am glad that you pressed for a IUI, as that is a start. Can you request another doctor? 

I am not sure about your numbers (perhaps somebody else can chime in?) but the FSH looks good to me. That is all that I can comment on.

And, if you weren't doing treatment, that follicle count sounds fine (I assume you weren't using any meds?)! 

Good luck with the IUI! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Dwrgi said:


> Two years ago, I posted a question about Wellman Conception (UK), and their efficacy in treating male issues. Well, post is answered every now and again, but today I got this and thought I'd share:
> 
> _Hi, I am the dad of a georgeous boy, one month and want to share a success story. My initial Semen results were Morphology= 3 %, Motility, 15 %, Sperm count= 9.5 million per ml.
> My GP told me to keep trying naturally with these results as my sperm count was very high, but i was extremely concerned about morphology and motility. I read about Wellmen conception capsule online and took them for 11 weeks. I went for another test after 11 weeks and while i was waiting for the results my wife told me that her pregnancy test was positive. we were absolutely delighted. She took the pregnancy test two and a half weeks after her normal menstrual cycle but she the conception would have been happened roughly a month before she went for the pregnancy test. Which means i would have impregnated her 7 weeks after taking these tablets. We had been unsuccessful for six months prior to this success. I kept taking these tablets until i got my results back after 2 weeks and as expected my morphology had improved to 5 %, motility 45% and count 10.5 million per m/l. The area where i improved significantly was motility, i had very good count already which meant even with 5% morphology the results were quick and great. Apart from taking these tablets i ate organic food(fruit, vegs, cereals etc.) and pumpkin seeds and reduced fats intake and cut down on chicken and poultry. i felt much more energetic in general too. I would absolutely recommend these tablets to all men who have low motility and low morphology. Also, if you have high sperm counts then you do not need a very high % of morphology. Hope it helps every one like me. Regards and best of luck to all. _
> 
> Interesting?!:thumbup:

You have to read these responses with a grain of salt. A LOT of people sign up on these boards to push their own pills or fertility programs by pretending to be someone who used them and were successful. I'd see if that guy had been posting a lot about other stuff, or if he just signed on to push that pill.


----------



## Dwrgi

Accepted Kat, but my own OH has seem huge improvements in his SA (count and motility) since taking this product, so I am more than happy to endorse the product. :thumbup:



Kat S said:


> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Two years ago, I posted a question about Wellman Conception (UK), and their efficacy in treating male issues. Well, post is answered every now and again, but today I got this and thought I'd share:
> 
> _Hi, I am the dad of a georgeous boy, one month and want to share a success story. My initial Semen results were Morphology= 3 %, Motility, 15 %, Sperm count= 9.5 million per ml.
> My GP told me to keep trying naturally with these results as my sperm count was very high, but i was extremely concerned about morphology and motility. I read about Wellmen conception capsule online and took them for 11 weeks. I went for another test after 11 weeks and while i was waiting for the results my wife told me that her pregnancy test was positive. we were absolutely delighted. She took the pregnancy test two and a half weeks after her normal menstrual cycle but she the conception would have been happened roughly a month before she went for the pregnancy test. Which means i would have impregnated her 7 weeks after taking these tablets. We had been unsuccessful for six months prior to this success. I kept taking these tablets until i got my results back after 2 weeks and as expected my morphology had improved to 5 %, motility 45% and count 10.5 million per m/l. The area where i improved significantly was motility, i had very good count already which meant even with 5% morphology the results were quick and great. Apart from taking these tablets i ate organic food(fruit, vegs, cereals etc.) and pumpkin seeds and reduced fats intake and cut down on chicken and poultry. i felt much more energetic in general too. I would absolutely recommend these tablets to all men who have low motility and low morphology. Also, if you have high sperm counts then you do not need a very high % of morphology. Hope it helps every one like me. Regards and best of luck to all. _
> 
> Interesting?!:thumbup:
> 
> You have to read these responses with a grain of salt. A LOT of people sign up on these boards to push their own pills or fertility programs by pretending to be someone who used them and were successful. I'd see if that guy had been posting a lot about other stuff, or if he just signed on to push that pill.Click to expand...


----------



## Kat S

Dwrgi said:


> Accepted Kat, but my own OH has seem huge improvements in his SA (count and motility) since taking this product, so I am more than happy to endorse the product. :thumbup:

Oh, that's great!! Good luck to you guys!! :dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

Kat S said:


> JJ, your gut instinct is right and that old, crotchety doc is out of the times. I am in the same situation as you: my DH doesn't finish AND I'm over 35 (hell I'm 41, which is worse). However, my doc thinks I have a decent chance with IUI and injectables. I don't have any health issues other than being at the end of my fertility stage (low egg quality and quantity). I got pregnant in December (sadly I m/c for unknown reasons, but they suspect it was due to a slight double uterus, which was corrected with out patient surgery), so I'm proof that older ladies can do it! In fact, my own grandmother had her last child...totally unassisted or trying...at 45.
> 
> When we decided late in the game to have a baby, my gyno sent me straight to a fertility specialist. She stressed that getting pregnant over 35 can be a tough road and there was NO time to waste. She made me call that day! Between technical difficulties in the bedroom and my own aging ovaries, time is of the essence.
> 
> While I agree that relaxing is important in general for all aspects of one's health, relaxing will not get you pregnant. I know lots of uptight women who got pregnant ;) Also, it implies you are somehow responsible for your infertility, and that's bullshit.
> 
> So welcome to the TTC over 35 road. I won't lie...it's a rough road, but I have faith it will be worth it in the end.

Wow thank you SOOOOO much Kat for your reply. You & I are basically in the same situation. I honestly had a funny feeling b4 going in today that it probably was going to go that way.. Infact before I was called up I asked the receptionist if I was going to be seeing the same doctor as last time & she said 'no not really, ur file just sits in a pile & whoever is available next picks up ur file & therefore u see them'.. Which I was happy about bcos I was hoping this other female specialist would pick up my file first!!! But alas no... I got the same old guy again. But anyway, indirectly im gonna get to see her now with this referral. 

I'm happy to hear that ur doc thinks IUI is a worthwhile option. Bcos I'm hoping that it will be for us too. We're currently using a spec cup & syringe!! Better than nothing & proven to work, but it sort of adds another level of stress bcos it highlights the fact that 'we can't do anything right'.. If u know what I mean??? You know, not only have I got old eggs & am not getting pregnant, but we can't even ttc like a normal couple either!!!! We'll keep doing it bcos I know that it CAN def work, but I guess like you I would also like some drugs to add to my chances! 

Dwrgi, yeh I have to admit I was getting quite irritated by his 'relaxed' attitude. Im absolutely aware that i have NO time to waste, my own GP was super quick off the mark to send me to the FS.... today I kept thinking 'holy crap- if someone like me doesn't qualify for some kind assistance at almost 39 then who the hell does??' I guess sometimes it's just hit & miss when it comes to any medical professionals- I'm a nurse so I know how true that really is. the only positives are that i now have some blood results & a referral for the HSG test, and a referral to this other Doc. I feel like maybe with her ill get somewhere & can hopefully get some better advice. 

Thanks girls, I'm feeling quite a bit better this end of the day.. Especially knowing ur situation is so similar to mine Kat, you've given me hope x


----------



## Mirium

Juniperjules said:


> I feel like I'm posting too much in here.. Sorry girls.. But you guys seem to have pretty good knowledge on all this stuff.. So here are my numbers..
> DAY 3:
> FSH 7.7
> LH 9.7
> PROLACTIN 114
> OESTRADIOL 162
> PROGESTERONE 1.2
> 
> DAY 21:
> PROGESTERONE 37.5
> OESTRADIOL 603
> 
> And AFC of 8
> 
> The FS didn't seem overly concerned by anything.. Although he did say that my gonadotropin was 'a little high for someone my age' but I don't know whether he meant the FSH or the LH??? To be honest, he is a lovely doctor but I think he is VERY conservative. I got that feeling the first time I met him. Old school fertility doctor... Not convinced that IVF is all it's cracked up to be etc..
> 
> He basically told me that there are a few options
> 1. Have a 'break' from ttc & try to relax
> 2. Just relax & keep trying
> 
> He said I should have the HSG test, which I'd already decided to do. And pretty much said that he didn't see any merit in doing anything else at this point!!! I asked if anything like clomid would be useful.. (Mostly just grasping at straws really), and he said that he thought it was too early to start doing that sort of thing!!!! I was trying to be polite but I felt like saying 'are u serious??? I'm nearly 39yrs old here!!'. His general advice was just try & relax & keep 'trying' for now????????
> 
> Needless to say I felt VERY frustrated sitting there. However, my OH has some issues with 'finishing' during sex, so I reminded him of that, AND that my GP had suggested iui. So in the end he spoke to a FS there who also run a major private IVF clinic & then wrote me a referral to see her to discuss iui. She told him to tell me it would be about $1500 (aud).. So ill go see her and see what she recommends...

Hi Juniper, I know what you are going through...it's tough. I looked at your numbers and the prolactin looks quite high...I believe unless you are in the UK or elsewhere where the measurements could be different? In retrospect, I believe you're in the UK so nevermind. I was comparing to US measurements/range. Hang in there. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Suziq1

Juniperjules said:


> I feel like I'm posting too much in here.. Sorry girls.. But you guys seem to have pretty good knowledge on all this stuff.. So here are my numbers..
> DAY 3:
> FSH 7.7
> LH 9.7
> PROLACTIN 114
> OESTRADIOL 162
> PROGESTERONE 1.2
> 
> DAY 21:
> PROGESTERONE 37.5
> OESTRADIOL 603
> 
> And AFC of 8
> 
> The FS didn't seem overly concerned by anything.. Although he did say that my gonadotropin was 'a little high for someone my age' but I don't know whether he meant the FSH or the LH??? To be honest, he is a lovely doctor but I think he is VERY conservative. I got that feeling the first time I met him. Old school fertility doctor... Not convinced that IVF is all it's cracked up to be etc..
> 
> He basically told me that there are a few options
> 1. Have a 'break' from ttc & try to relax
> 2. Just relax & keep trying
> 
> He said I should have the HSG test, which I'd already decided to do. And pretty much said that he didn't see any merit in doing anything else at this point!!! I asked if anything like clomid would be useful.. (Mostly just grasping at straws really), and he said that he thought it was too early to start doing that sort of thing!!!! I was trying to be polite but I felt like saying 'are u serious??? I'm nearly 39yrs old here!!'. His general advice was just try & relax & keep 'trying' for now????????
> 
> Needless to say I felt VERY frustrated sitting there. However, my OH has some issues with 'finishing' during sex, so I reminded him of that, AND that my GP had suggested iui. So in the end he spoke to a FS there who also run a major private IVF clinic & then wrote me a referral to see her to discuss iui. She told him to tell me it would be about $1500 (aud).. So ill go see her and see what she recommends...

Hi Juniper. Maybe your doc is not in a rush to give you Clomid because your FSH and that seem to be ok. 
That being said: I WOULD LOOK FOR A DIFFERENT DOCTOR!!! You want to be pregnant NOW and another doc would understand this and prescribe you the Clomid. Just call around and tell them your concern on the phone before you even schedule an appt. Eventually you'll find someone that will understand your urgency. Good luck girl!


----------



## Lady H

I'm with you Dwrgi, my DH had a superb SA result after taking these for three months. I'm sure it helped us achieve our goal bearing in mind he is 55 years old! :thumbup:



Dwrgi said:


> Accepted Kat, but my own OH has seem huge improvements in his SA (count and motility) since taking this product, so I am more than happy to endorse the product. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwrgi said:
> 
> 
> Two years ago, I posted a question about Wellman Conception (UK), and their efficacy in treating male issues. Well, post is answered every now and again, but today I got this and thought I'd share:
> 
> _Hi, I am the dad of a georgeous boy, one month and want to share a success story. My initial Semen results were Morphology= 3 %, Motility, 15 %, Sperm count= 9.5 million per ml.
> My GP told me to keep trying naturally with these results as my sperm count was very high, but i was extremely concerned about morphology and motility. I read about Wellmen conception capsule online and took them for 11 weeks. I went for another test after 11 weeks and while i was waiting for the results my wife told me that her pregnancy test was positive. we were absolutely delighted. She took the pregnancy test two and a half weeks after her normal menstrual cycle but she the conception would have been happened roughly a month before she went for the pregnancy test. Which means i would have impregnated her 7 weeks after taking these tablets. We had been unsuccessful for six months prior to this success. I kept taking these tablets until i got my results back after 2 weeks and as expected my morphology had improved to 5 %, motility 45% and count 10.5 million per m/l. The area where i improved significantly was motility, i had very good count already which meant even with 5% morphology the results were quick and great. Apart from taking these tablets i ate organic food(fruit, vegs, cereals etc.) and pumpkin seeds and reduced fats intake and cut down on chicken and poultry. i felt much more energetic in general too. I would absolutely recommend these tablets to all men who have low motility and low morphology. Also, if you have high sperm counts then you do not need a very high % of morphology. Hope it helps every one like me. Regards and best of luck to all. _
> 
> Interesting?!:thumbup:
> 
> You have to read these responses with a grain of salt. A LOT of people sign up on these boards to push their own pills or fertility programs by pretending to be someone who used them and were successful. I'd see if that guy had been posting a lot about other stuff, or if he just signed on to push that pill.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Juniperjules

Suziq1 said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm posting too much in here.. Sorry girls.. But you guys seem to have pretty good knowledge on all this stuff.. So here are my numbers..
> DAY 3:
> FSH 7.7
> LH 9.7
> PROLACTIN 114
> OESTRADIOL 162
> PROGESTERONE 1.2
> 
> DAY 21:
> PROGESTERONE 37.5
> OESTRADIOL 603
> 
> And AFC of 8
> 
> The FS didn't seem overly concerned by anything.. Although he did say that my gonadotropin was 'a little high for someone my age' but I don't know whether he meant the FSH or the LH??? To be honest, he is a lovely doctor but I think he is VERY conservative. I got that feeling the first time I met him. Old school fertility doctor... Not convinced that IVF is all it's cracked up to be etc..
> 
> He basically told me that there are a few options
> 1. Have a 'break' from ttc & try to relax
> 2. Just relax & keep trying
> 
> He said I should have the HSG test, which I'd already decided to do. And pretty much said that he didn't see any merit in doing anything else at this point!!! I asked if anything like clomid would be useful.. (Mostly just grasping at straws really), and he said that he thought it was too early to start doing that sort of thing!!!! I was trying to be polite but I felt like saying 'are u serious??? I'm nearly 39yrs old here!!'. His general advice was just try & relax & keep 'trying' for now????????
> 
> Needless to say I felt VERY frustrated sitting there. However, my OH has some issues with 'finishing' during sex, so I reminded him of that, AND that my GP had suggested iui. So in the end he spoke to a FS there who also run a major private IVF clinic & then wrote me a referral to see her to discuss iui. She told him to tell me it would be about $1500 (aud).. So ill go see her and see what she recommends...
> 
> Hi Juniper. Maybe your doc is not in a rush to give you Clomid because your FSH and that seem to be ok.
> That being said: I WOULD LOOK FOR A DIFFERENT DOCTOR!!! You want to be pregnant NOW and another doc would understand this and prescribe you the Clomid. Just call around and tell them your concern on the phone before you even schedule an appt. Eventually you'll find someone that will understand your urgency. Good luck girl!Click to expand...

Thanks SuziQ!!! Good news is he's referred me to another specialist who actually runs the reproductive biology dept there (it's a public women's hospital). She also practises privately at a major IVF clinic here in Melbourne. I've been looking her up tonite on the Internet & I have to say I'm pretty excited to be referred to her!!! She has an AMAZING reputation & recently was in the media bcos she helped a 44yr old cancer patient (now recovered) to get pregnant by transplanting ovarian tissue which was taken & frozen in 2006 prior to the cancer treatment. The woman then started menstruating AND is now pregnant!!! She has a world class reputation & I've been reading recent articles about how sucessful she is in the field... Maybe it was fate that I saw the silly old doctor today, bcos he spoke to her about me while I was there & then gave me the referral letter for her!! Something good might have come from today after all!


----------



## moondust7

Kat S said:


> Ugh! So not helpful! My mom did the same thing as though I was somehow blaming the genes I got from her for my situation. This isn't about you, Mom!!

Kat - I just got diagnosed with the MTHFR gene mutation, and told my mom about it this weekend. My mom has always had "perfect" health, up until a couple years ago, when she was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, colitis, and heart issues, ALL in the same year! I never understood why she was having heart issues, b/c she has always eaten very healthily, has been at a good weight and has exercised her whole life. But now that I have found out that the MTHFR gene mutation can lead to heart issues, I wanted to make sure I told her that I had that (and that my genes obviously came from her and dad), so maybe the MTHFR gene mutation is what caused her heart issues. I told her she might want to bring it up to her doctor the next time she talks with him, as it might give him more info to help treat her! Anyways, at first she was all "I've always been healthy and I've never miscarried" blah blah blah, and I kept having to tell her I didn't just come up with my genes on my own, and that half of my DNA is from my dad and half is from her. So, I'm TOTALLY blaming her!!! :haha: After we talked for a little bit more, I think she finally understood what I was saying (I don't think she knows much about genetics) and we both were laughing at the acronym. And she did end up saying "sorry for the genes" at which I laughed and said "ya thanks mom!!" That might sound kindof mean, but we were both laughing, and she has been bugging me (in a very nasty way - cutting out newspaper articles about fertility and babies and giving them to me, making snide comments about wanting grandchildren) for YEARS to have kids (to the point where we have gotten in a fight about it a few times), so I don't feel bad AT ALL blaming her!!! So, maybe that story helps you feel a little better?? Lots of us have issues with our mothers (and relatives) when it comes to having kids!! :hugs::dohh:


----------



## moondust7

LilSluz said:


> No it won't Moon because you have discovered something huge as to why mc'ing: you're a MTHFR like me! So if you follow the protocol, you can do this chic! Btw, I was told that you should let the folate build up in your system about 1-1.5 mos before TTC.:shrug: I can't remember why bc if it was for egg quality most everything else takes 4 months before those actual eggs are realeased? Idk maybe it affects it more quickly or my Dr doesn't know what he was talking about (he did try to give me the FA vs the L-5-MTHF). You may want to google to see... (baby aspirin & thinners work very quickly so you're all good there).:thumbup:

Lils, ya I bet it would be a good idea to let the folate build up in my system, but I guess I'm just going to go ahead and try this month. I have no idea how likely I am to get pregnant (it took 4 months the first time and 1 month this past time)... I really don't want to wait too long - I always feel like every time I have my period, I am "wasting" an egg. I have thought it through a little and am hoping I'll stand a decent chance as the folate builds up over the next couple months, since the last baby grew to 11.5 weeks size and my body didn't seem to want to let go of it. But, we'll see. Maybe that's stupid, but maybe not. I do know that MTHFR might not be the reason I miscarried last time - it could have been something else too. So, since fertility is such a crap-shoot anyways, I figure I'd just go ahead and try. :shrug: If I miscarry again, of course, I'm totally going to a fertility doctor and getting some tests and steroids. :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## moondust7

Juniperjules said:


> So.. I'm desperately trying not to freak out, bcos she told me I had 5 follicles on the right, & in the left only 3.... I'm feeling an overwhelming panic rising inside me now.

Juniper - Oh, hun, but you DO have 8 follies!!! That's still something!!! It's always worth trying for. I'm keeping my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Ladies - sorry for the multiple replies. I need to learn how to to a multi-quote reply. Hope you're all having a good week!

(And Door - thanks for your enouragement too!!)

:hugs: and :dust: everyone!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Moondust, wow! It really WAS your parent's fault...lol!! I bet it felt quite vindicating. I hope you are ok, though, and that your diagnosis won't get in the way of your baby plans.


----------



## Maddy40

Juniper...good luck! Hope that Melbourne rain hasn't washed you away today :flower:


----------



## smallhelen

Mini-rant warning - I'm so bl***dy frustrated. I want to get a CD3 test and/or AMH done, and I can't even get a GP appointment, so they can say that I can have the test. Can't book one in advance as I can't guess when AF will start (three days earlier than usual this time), and then when I ring up at 8.45 there are no appointments left for today. By the time I possibly get to see a GP tomorrow, there would be no blood test slots left, then it's the weekend, then Monday I'm CD 6. Aaaaaaaaarggh! So, I'm going to try to pre-book appointments on four different days for next month, and cancel whichever I don't need.
I hate this game. :( 

But hello everyone, and hope you're having a better time than me!


----------



## Maddy40

SmallHelen I'm sorry, that really sucks and it's so hard when our bodies don't do what we want (when we want) :nope: I hope you can get an appointment :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Smells-that is completely sh*t and typical of the appointments system in British GPs surgeries. Absolutely appalling. Good idea for next month!

My GP refused to do my amh-even the local fertility specialist at the hospital refused to do it; I had to go private. I did this, and it is a joy (apart from the paying!). I booked my appointment, went along, didn't wait, lovely surroundings, and got my results back two weeks later. It cost £70 (in 2011). You may have to consider doing this, alas.

Big :hugs:


----------



## Blythe

smallhelen said:


> Mini-rant warning - I'm so bl***dy frustrated. I want to get a CD3 test and/or AMH done, and I can't even get a GP appointment, so they can say that I can have the test. Can't book one in advance as I can't guess when AF will start (three days earlier than usual this time), and then when I ring up at 8.45 there are no appointments left for today. By the time I possibly get to see a GP tomorrow, there would be no blood test slots left, then it's the weekend, then Monday I'm CD 6. Aaaaaaaaarggh! So, I'm going to try to pre-book appointments on four different days for next month, and cancel whichever I don't need.
> I hate this game. :(
> 
> But hello everyone, and hope you're having a better time than me!

I would be inclined to get the paperwork/blood bag then just get the test done at local hospital. All bloods which have been ordered by my doc have been done that way as my doc wont take them in surgery. I go to my local hospital at a time which suits me and wait for a slot (they do ticketing system) then they send results to docs within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Suziq1

Juniperjules said:


> Suziq1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm posting too much in here.. Sorry girls.. But you guys seem to have pretty good knowledge on all this stuff.. So here are my numbers..
> DAY 3:
> FSH 7.7
> LH 9.7
> PROLACTIN 114
> OESTRADIOL 162
> PROGESTERONE 1.2
> 
> DAY 21:
> PROGESTERONE 37.5
> OESTRADIOL 603
> 
> And AFC of 8
> 
> The FS didn't seem overly concerned by anything.. Although he did say that my gonadotropin was 'a little high for someone my age' but I don't know whether he meant the FSH or the LH??? To be honest, he is a lovely doctor but I think he is VERY conservative. I got that feeling the first time I met him. Old school fertility doctor... Not convinced that IVF is all it's cracked up to be etc..
> 
> He basically told me that there are a few options
> 1. Have a 'break' from ttc & try to relax
> 2. Just relax & keep trying
> 
> He said I should have the HSG test, which I'd already decided to do. And pretty much said that he didn't see any merit in doing anything else at this point!!! I asked if anything like clomid would be useful.. (Mostly just grasping at straws really), and he said that he thought it was too early to start doing that sort of thing!!!! I was trying to be polite but I felt like saying 'are u serious??? I'm nearly 39yrs old here!!'. His general advice was just try & relax & keep 'trying' for now????????
> 
> Needless to say I felt VERY frustrated sitting there. However, my OH has some issues with 'finishing' during sex, so I reminded him of that, AND that my GP had suggested iui. So in the end he spoke to a FS there who also run a major private IVF clinic & then wrote me a referral to see her to discuss iui. She told him to tell me it would be about $1500 (aud).. So ill go see her and see what she recommends...
> 
> Hi Juniper. Maybe your doc is not in a rush to give you Clomid because your FSH and that seem to be ok.
> That being said: I WOULD LOOK FOR A DIFFERENT DOCTOR!!! You want to be pregnant NOW and another doc would understand this and prescribe you the Clomid. Just call around and tell them your concern on the phone before you even schedule an appt. Eventually you'll find someone that will understand your urgency. Good luck girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks SuziQ!!! Good news is he's referred me to another specialist who actually runs the reproductive biology dept there (it's a public women's hospital). She also practises privately at a major IVF clinic here in Melbourne. I've been looking her up tonite on the Internet & I have to say I'm pretty excited to be referred to her!!! She has an AMAZING reputation & recently was in the media bcos she helped a 44yr old cancer patient (now recovered) to get pregnant by transplanting ovarian tissue which was taken & frozen in 2006 prior to the cancer treatment. The woman then started menstruating AND is now pregnant!!! She has a world class reputation & I've been reading recent articles about how sucessful she is in the field... Maybe it was fate that I saw the silly old doctor today, bcos he spoke to her about me while I was there & then gave me the referral letter for her!! Something good might have come from today after all!Click to expand...

oh that's good!! She sounds like she knows what she's doing! good luck and keep us posted! :)


----------



## Suziq1

So, I got all my bloods drawn yesterday to check me for all the blood clotting disorders and also to check too see if I was ever sensitized to the rh. (I am rh negative). Just waiting on the results of those. I hate waiting for stuff like this!!


----------



## padbrat

I would also like to echo Dwrgi and LadyH. I had my Husband take Wellman as his sperm results were far from good... I thought nothing ventured nothing gained... well, after 3 months later I was pregnant and thank heavens at last this one stayed with me (7th pregnancy).

Different things work for different people. However, I am always happy to share what worked for me if it can help anyone on here.


----------



## Maddy40

padbrat said:


> I would also like to echo Dwrgi and LadyH. I had my Husband take Wellman as his sperm results were far from good... I thought nothing ventured nothing gained... well, after 3 months later I was pregnant and thank heavens at last this one stayed with me (7th pregnancy).
> 
> Different things work for different people. However, I am always happy to share what worked for me if it can help anyone on here.

Same with us - DH's count went from miserable to low-normal range over a period of 8 months of some lifestyle changes + men's conception vitamin. However....while the number of sperm increased, the morphology problems did not improve. But with a larger number of sperm it meant there were more good ones in the mix :thumbup: That said, even with better spermies we still needed IVF...


----------



## LilSluz

I'll also chime in & say same here! I ordered Wellman thru Amazon & it took 2-3wks to get to USA. For me, DH's results were actually pretty good, just low on motility which wasn't much of a concern. BUT, I have so many issues & so many potential issues that its important to make sure everything is in top-top shape for when things may magically align in a cycle. There's just so much that goes into the process of conceiving, I often wonder how the hell any of us got here? :dohh: 

Many of us probably only get 1-3 good eggs a year avg, so can you imagine if you have a good egg, good CM, good hormones, good lining, drop the egg at the right time, etc. but DH's :spermy: just aren't quite up to par that month? :shock: 1 good cycle down the drain. :cry: Or if egg & sperm are top quality, but lo & behold, not enough EWCM for :spermy: to swim in, so this cycle is a bust too. :nope: Next good egg: 6-8months...:saywhat: I tried to ensure that everything in each cycle was in tip-top shape because when that golden egg _finally_ came down the tubes, I wanted my whole body to be READY for that sucker! :thumbup:

My advice, therefore, is if _anything_ could use improving, even just a lil bit, improve it. Get the environment ready for that magical egg because at our age, it most often comes down to egg quality (& some of us have a few problems in addition to this). So take supps for egg quality, sperm quality, get that EWCM flowing, make sure hormones are balanced, your cycle is as close to 28-30 days as possible & seek out help & take care of any addl problems like clotting, auto/immune, thyroid, PCOS, etc issues. Do the best that you can, at least & you will never have any regrets. Even after that, you may need ART, but at least you have your ducks in a row with the things that you can control & that can only assist in any ART procedure.:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Dwrgi

LilSluz said:


> I'll also chime in & say same here! I ordered Wellman thru Amazon & it took 2-3wks to get to USA. For me, DH's results were actually pretty good, just low on motility which wasn't much of a concern. BUT, I have so many issues & so many potential issues that its important to make sure everything is in top-top shape for when things may magically align in a cycle. There's just so much that goes into the process of conceiving, I often wonder how the hell any of us got here? :dohh:
> 
> Many of us probably only get 1-3 good eggs a year avg, so can you imagine if you have a good egg, good CM, good hormones, good lining, drop the egg at the right time, etc. but DH's :spermy: just aren't quite up to par that month? :shock: 1 good cycle down the drain. :cry: Or if egg & sperm are top quality, but lo & behold, not enough EWCM for :spermy: to swim in, so this cycle is a bust too. :nope: Next good egg: 6-8months...:saywhat: I tried to ensure that everything in each cycle was in tip-top shape because when that golden egg _finally_ came down the tubes, I wanted my whole body to be READY for that sucker! :thumbup:
> 
> My advice, therefore, is if _anything_ could use improving, even just a lil bit, improve it. Get the environment ready for that magical egg because at our age, it most often comes down to egg quality (& some of us have a few problems in addition to this). So take supps for egg quality, sperm quality, get that EWCM flowing, make sure hormones are balanced, your cycle is as close to 28-30 days as possible & seek out help & take care of any addl problems like clotting, auto/immune, thyroid, PCOS, etc issues. Do the best that you can, at least & you will never have any regrets. Even after that, you may need ART, but at least you have your ducks in a row with the things that you can control & that can only assist in any ART procedure.:thumbup::winkwink:

Well said, that lady!! :thumbup::winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suziq1

moondust7 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! So not helpful! My mom did the same thing as though I was somehow blaming the genes I got from her for my situation. This isn't about you, Mom!!
> 
> Kat - I just got diagnosed with the MTHFR gene mutation, and told my mom about it this weekend. My mom has always had "perfect" health, up until a couple years ago, when she was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, colitis, and heart issues, ALL in the same year! I never understood why she was having heart issues, b/c she has always eaten very healthily, has been at a good weight and has exercised her whole life. But now that I have found out that the MTHFR gene mutation can lead to heart issues, I wanted to make sure I told her that I had that (and that my genes obviously came from her and dad), so maybe the MTHFR gene mutation is what caused her heart issues. I told her she might want to bring it up to her doctor the next time she talks with him, as it might give him more info to help treat her! Anyways, at first she was all "I've always been healthy and I've never miscarried" blah blah blah, and I kept having to tell her I didn't just come up with my genes on my own, and that half of my DNA is from my dad and half is from her. So, I'm TOTALLY blaming her!!! :haha: After we talked for a little bit more, I think she finally understood what I was saying (I don't think she knows much about genetics) and we both were laughing at the acronym. And she did end up saying "sorry for the genes" at which I laughed and said "ya thanks mom!!" That might sound kindof mean, but we were both laughing, and she has been bugging me (in a very nasty way - cutting out newspaper articles about fertility and babies and giving them to me, making snide comments about wanting grandchildren) for YEARS to have kids (to the point where we have gotten in a fight about it a few times), so I don't feel bad AT ALL blaming her!!! So, maybe that story helps you feel a little better?? Lots of us have issues with our mothers (and relatives) when it comes to having kids!! :hugs::dohh:Click to expand...

Moondust! : I TESTED POSITIVE FOR MTHFR!!!!! I can't believe it. What do we do now??????? The nurse said the dr. hadn't even seen the results of my bloodwork yet so now I am waiting for my doctor to call. Tell me we can get pregnant and have healthy babies.


----------



## smallhelen

Gee, a very quiet weekend. How is everyone doing?

Suziq1 - I don't know anything about MTHFR, but if you go back a bit on this thread, you will find LilSluz, who also has it, and her journal may give you some hope :flower:


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Smallhelen! 

I had my 5th IUI yesterday. Unfortunately, the lab is closed on Saturdays, so though they can do the sperm wash, etc, they can't give me hard #s. They do look at it carefully through a microscope and are familiar enough with that to offer a ballpark number. They said it looks to be about 25-30 mil post wash, which is what he was last month (with a 99% motility). So we're pleased with those numbers. They let us look in the microscope, too! Very cool 

Felt a little crampy all day yesterday. Now I waaaaaait for two weeks and try hard not to symptom spot...especially since I did Bravelle and had the trigger, which totally can give you preg symptoms the whole TWW.


----------



## LilSluz

Suzi - depends on what kind of MTHFR you are. :winkwink: No its not a death sentence at all & is surprisingly cured with "mostly" high-end supplements (except some of us need injectable blood thinners). But about 40% of the population has 1 copy of MTHFR, so that's not "usually" seen as a fertility-impeding issue, although jury's out on that one & other health issues can result from 1 copy. 

It's mostly proven to affect fertility when you have 2 of the C677T kind or you have one of each C677T & A1298C (Moon & I both have this one). These are more rare (7-10%) & can really cause havoc with clotting & such. If you go on my journal on the 1st page I talk about what I take for MTHFR. Also lots of info on MTHFR.net. Find out what kind you have & take it from there & please don't assume your Dr knows anything about it because 95% of Dr's don't (they'll try to give you "folic acid" instead of L-5-MTHF which is the absorbable kind of folate we need). Its one of those things you defo need to take into your own hands & research (as with mine, it affects even more than fertility & I'll be taking something the rest of my life due to elevated risk of stroke, heart attack & PE, in addition to many other things).


----------



## doodlegirl

I am so down right, my oh will not get his sperm tested. He has million excuses and just will not do it. I am asking myself how the hell did I end up with such a selfish man, he is younger than me and thinks that all is ok with him, such an idiot. I have done all the CD3 and 21 blood test, and they said they will refer me once I bring his result. I dont even know my FSH. Honestly ladies I feel like leaving him right now, I feel like we will never have children together and I will miss my time because of him. I tried to explain to him that it could be a little problem easily fixed but nothing works. He just keeps saying he wants the nature to take its curse. He just does not understand this. I know people that waited and when they sought help it was too late for them and they were only offered an egg donor. I dont know what I am going to do. I just keep crying and feel like he does not care. How can I stay with somebody who will not do this for us, but then I think can I really leave him at 35? Life is hard girls. Please appreciate all your supportive husbands, you are very lucky. x


----------



## Kat S

doodlegirl said:


> I am so down right, my oh will not get his sperm tested. He has million excuses and just will not do it. I am asking myself how the hell did I end up with such a selfish man, he is younger than me and thinks that all is ok with him, such an idiot. I have done all the CD3 and 21 blood test, and they said they will refer me once I bring his result. I dont even know my FSH. Honestly ladies I feel like leaving him right now, I feel like we will never have children together and I will miss my time because of him. I tried to explain to him that it could be a little problem easily fixed but nothing works. He just keeps saying he wants the nature to take its curse. He just does not understand this. I know people that waited and when they sought help it was too late for them and they were only offered an egg donor. I dont know what I am going to do. I just keep crying and feel like he does not care. How can I stay with somebody who will not do this for us, but then I think can I really leave him at 35? Life is hard girls. Please appreciate all your supportive husbands, you are very lucky. x

I see this problem a lot. Personally, I think they won't do it because they are secretly scared something wrong will be found and they'll be emasculated. Others are too embarrassed about the "ejaculate in a cup" thing.

Hopefully your guy will realize that the manliest thing to do is to get the test done. MILLIONS of guys do it every year. He is not alone. 

My husband is a tough, tattooed guy's guy. Going to take that test was hard, but for him it was all about "stepping up to the plate" and "doing what needs to be done". 

Try and see if you can find out what his issue truly is, and then address it from there. Ejaculating into a cup isn't fun, but it's not the end of the world. Here's one guys blog post about it:

https://hopelesslyttc.wordpress.com/2010/08/17/a-guys-guide-to-if-part-5/

Good luck and I hope he comes around!!


----------



## moondust7

Suziq1 said:


> Moondust! : I TESTED POSITIVE FOR MTHFR!!!!! I can't believe it. What do we do now??????? The nurse said the dr. hadn't even seen the results of my bloodwork yet so now I am waiting for my doctor to call. Tell me we can get pregnant and have healthy babies.

Suziq - :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: Oh hun I'm so sorry for the diagnosis!! I was just diagnosed a couple weeks ago too!! But, as you see, there are LOTS of MTHFRs here. :haha: (I try to laugh at the acronym as much as possible.. definitely beats crying about it, which I have done too.) My doctor prescribed me very high doses of folic acid, vitamins B-6 and B-12 (prescription level doses), as well as low-dose aspirin. I believe there are more absorbable kinds of folic acid, which Lils is taking, and I need to learn about that. Lils has also told me that most all of her MTHFR friends from BnB have been able to get pregnant, sustain a pregnancy and have a baby. So there is hope for us. I am worried too, but I think if we keep trying, hopefully we'll end up with a healthy :baby:


----------



## moondust7

Kat - FX for you!!!!!!!!!! This is your month!! Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!!

------

Doodle - :hugs::kiss: I wonder if he is scared (as Kat said). I hope you're able to talk through it with him. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Maddy40

Doodle... I'm sorry your OH is being a horse's ass :growlmad: Honestly, I felt like half the city had seen up my hoo-haa by the time the doctor got around to testing DH's :spermy: if DH had tried to get out of his 'duty' I probably would've clocked him! I would probably explain to him that it's the manly thing to do. And maybe have him come along with you to the doctor and get the doctor to explain to him why the testing is necessary.

Kat... good luck and :dust: for this cycle

Suziq... sounds like you're in the right group here, with several ladies in the same diagnosis boat :hugs:

Hi everyone else! TGIF :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all.

I did exactly the same thing with my boyf when he moaned about sa. I went into excruciating detail about the various things i had to do and he quickly shut up and did it. It did help that he could do it at home then drop it off so was less weird.

Love to all.x


----------



## pbl_ge

OH said he had no problem about the SA, but then there seemed to be an unconscious aversion. He took FOREVER to call for the appt, then had to reschedule it once because of a conflict. For the final appt, he again forgot and scheduled something else right before so that he couldn't ...ahem...prepare the sample at home. We talked about the car, but didn't want him to get arrested. :haha: So he had to go to the FS office and ask for an empty room. Sigh. :nope: At least he got it done! 

There are loads of men on here who refuse to get a SA. I think I'd just go through a sperm donor to avoid selfish jerk genes.

But I'm on a lot of drugs today, so take me with a grain of salt. :haha: 

Hope everyone here is doing well. I've mostly moved to the LTTTC forum these days, but still stalk for news. Dust and hugs to you all! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

I had a little wander over to ltttc. Think I may join u once we're back in business. Tho promise I won't desert this thread!!x


----------



## Lady H

My DH took F O R E V E R to do his SA too!


----------



## doodlegirl

Thanks a lot for your replies ladies. My oh agreed he will go to his GP but said he is very stressed with his job at the moment and to give him a couple of weeks to sort this out, so I dont have a choice but to back off. I know he will eventually do it but he will take forever like few of you mentioned. I think he will try to postpone it and hope I will get pregnant so meanwhile so he does not have to go. 

Kat thanks for the link, I will definitely make a use of it. 

Plb_ge I actually googled sperm donor several times when I was having a fit over all this. Wonder if we are on the same tablets lol. 

Maddy, he would never come to doctors with me. I mean not at the moment, I think the pressure with his job is enormous at the moment and I need to understand how little time he has at the moment. When I was pg in 2011 (mc) he was very supportive and went to appointments with me etc. But I think he just wants all this ttc to be more fun and less clinical, eg. BD is not fun anyrmore ! ! ! I need to do something about this.

Nesssaw I think being able to do it at home is great, I did not realize you can do this and will definitely tell my oh. I will not tell him he MIGHT be able but that he WILL be able to do it at home, at least to take some pressure off. 

I had very low Vit D and Calcium couple of months back and both now at perfect levels. Maybe that will do the trick this month. 

Baby dust everyone. x x x


----------



## Maddy40

Oooh DrH 

Spoiler
2 WEEKS TO GO :happydance:? How the heck did that go so fast!? Are you getting excited?


----------



## drhouse

Oh Maddy. Its starting on Sunday. Holy doolie!


----------



## nessaw

I'm engaged!!!woop woop!


----------



## smallhelen

Nessa - yay! Congratulations my lovely!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats ness :wedding: :happydance::happydance:

ooh not long Dr H :yipee:

doodle, glad your OH has agreed to the SA, even if it is in his own time :dohh:

AFM, had my donor egg IVF transfer yesterday, 1 grade 1 embryo transferred :thumbup:


----------



## owl35

Ness - Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :wedding:

butterfly - look at you! Got a transfer all quietly yesterday! I'm so excited for you! I have everything crossed for you :hugs: How long do you have to wait for beta? Keep us posted please? :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

owl35 said:


> Ness - Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :wedding:
> 
> butterfly - look at you! Got a transfer all quietly yesterday! I'm so excited for you! I have everything crossed for you :hugs: How long do you have to wait for beta? Keep us posted please? :hugs:
> 
> :kiss:

:blush::haha: thanks owl :flower:

Beta is on 8th July but no doubt I will test before that :dohh::haha: :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> Ness - Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :wedding:
> 
> butterfly - look at you! Got a transfer all quietly yesterday! I'm so excited for you! I have everything crossed for you :hugs: How long do you have to wait for beta? Keep us posted please? :hugs:
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> :blush::haha: thanks owl :flower:
> 
> Beta is on 8th July but no doubt I will test before that :dohh::haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun. Xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> Ness - Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :wedding:
> 
> butterfly - look at you! Got a transfer all quietly yesterday! I'm so excited for you! I have everything crossed for you :hugs: How long do you have to wait for beta? Keep us posted please? :hugs:
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> :blush::haha: thanks owl :flower:
> 
> Beta is on 8th July but no doubt I will test before that :dohh::haha: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun. XxxClick to expand...

Aw thanks Wendy xxx :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Ness! Congrats :flower::wedding::cake: How did it come about? Have you got a gorgeous ring?


----------



## drhouse

Yes Ness has been suspiciously quiet on how the proposal happened... We would all love to hear the story..

Maddy sorry to hear about the jobs..... maybe there's an alternative position in the future... after LO gets here... I'd be scared birthing in a non first world country....

Butterfly... stoked for you about the transfer... xing everything for you...

Hi Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler
Am having an induction on Sunday.... My god. That's in three days. Oh my God.... really. Really? REALLY??


----------



## moondust7

Nessaw!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance::flower: Yes, please tell us the story! So happy for you.

Butterfly - congrats again!! PUPO!!! :happydance:

Maddy, Owl, and the other ladies here - hope you are doing well :hugs:

And DrH - I can't believe it's time already!! but so excited and happy for you!!! :hugs::baby:

AFM, got a +OPK on both Friday and Saturday. Not sure if we caught the egg, but I guess we'll see in a couple weeks.


----------



## doodlegirl

Hello ladies &#61514; 

Drhouse I only now realised all this stuff about spoiler on this thread. Getting close girl ;)

Nessaw congratulations ! ! ! You must be so excited &#61514; 

Butterfly fingers crossed &#61514; I hope your Bfp is on the way. 

Moondust good luck in your tww and I also hope you will get your Bfp.
I am also not sure about catching the egg this month. We had lots discussions about SA and BD and my oh sort couldnt come near me and wanted to have a break from TTC for a month, which set me like a fire. I felt like I have done so much in last two months, all the testing, I have really looked after myself, both of us diet wise, my vit d and ca is ok now and I just felt like this could be the month, so telling me: I want a break this month turned me into a nasty bitch. Maybe also because we will be apart next month during my ov. So anyway, I stopped, took the pressure off him (dont ask me how, it took lots of self control lol) and we actually managed to BD once, well at least that. I think we BD on day of ov (ov still to be confirmed) I know the chance is a bit less but I am a bit calmer that we did not completely skipped the month.


----------



## nessaw

Well...I knew he was going to get a ring with some of the equity from selling his house. Well I mean guessed! So he dropped hints about sizes etc. Eventually he had to spill that he was getting a friend to get it on his trip to India. So Igave him the size and some pics of rings I liked but this was months ago. However the ring has been in the house for 3 wks and I knew where it was but didn't look. So I knew he was asking my dad on sun but didn't think he would ask me the same day. However after some dutch courage he just wanted to get it over and done with!! It wasn't on one knee but it was lovely. 

Little confession on the not ttc side of things. We had a little slip up not long after the proposal! But it was cd7 so think we should be safe.


----------



## padbrat

Just popping by to say a huge congratulations to Nee on her engagement!! Picture of ring please!!!

DrH.... Sunday Sunday!! Am counting down with you!

Moon good luck in your 2 ww!

Butterfly... come on that embie!! Grow grow grow!

Hello lovely ladies!


----------



## HappilyTTC

So, I am a few months shy of that 35 mark (SEPTEMBER BDAY), but by the time we get pregnant, I will prolly be 35. I'll for sure be that when I deliver.

This is a rant of sorts about the husband. He wants to have a baby; he has been more certain of that than anything. The thing is... he doesn't want to :sex:

It makes me pretty sad and that is my ONLY point of contention with him, but it's a big one, especially with my PCOS diagnosis a few years ago. I lost a lot of weight and it is completely under control now, but still... I know I have a little higher battle than some. And I'm gonna be 35. 

We were pregnant back in January (from our honeymoon, actually) :blush: but that ended in an MMC.

:witch: just left. She only stays three days, so I'm lucky with that. No idea when I o, though. 

That's where my rant factors in... how do I make a baby when he doesn't wanna have sex? Well, I mean, we do, but maybe 3 times a month. (Woohoo!)

Sorry to be such a downer. Not my personality at all! But I had to post this somewhere to get it out... :shrug:

Here's to hoping that this is a different month. We're only been trying since 09/10- 2012, but this is so frustrating.:dohh:


----------



## doodlegirl

I so much understand you. I have the same problem with my oh. We bd so little that I need to make sure we at least time it right, and thats what makes me so anxious. I never had this problem in my previous relationships, it was actually the other way round, I was the one making excuses . . .

My oh also wants kids but sometimes I think he missed biology lessons at school. It also makes me feel quite insecure about myself at times thinking whats wrong with me, he hardly ever initiates intimacy with me. People say this can get only worse, does it mean in ten years we will stop completely? It is very frustrating and I even considered leaving several times but we have built so much together and well, I am 35 &#61516; I dont really have any advice for this, just saying you are not alone. We bd 3 times last month which is a good score for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This month only once so far and I cant see anymore coming, I am tired of trying when I feel he is not really interested. 

I think all this TTC also affect every man differently, my oh said he does not want to hear a word ovulation anymore for example. To get him to do sperm analysis is also a struggle. He is just a man I need to push into everything but then I am a nagger. My friend said to me that he is too chilled for somebody so into action. I really sympathise with you. Lots of baby dust your direction x


----------



## HappilyTTC

doodlegirl said:


> I so much understand you. I have the same problem with my oh. We bd so little that I need to make sure we at least time it right, and thats what makes me so anxious. I never had this problem in my previous relationships, it was actually the other way round, I was the one making excuses . . .

Thanks for the thoughts. It's hard when you think you're the only one. I know- I'm always telling him he's lucky how much I want it. And the insecurity is not good- I have lost weight, gained weight, and nothing makes me feel better. I feel like maybe he doesn't find me attractive, but he insists this isn't true. 

Yup! They need a Biology lesson for sure. And I completely feel you on the nagging thing... but, it's like, I wanna get things done. I'm 35. We do not have all the time in the world!

Thanks soooo much for taking the time to reply! :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Girls, I thought you might be interested in this thread.. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...569389-lack-intimacy-dtd-45.html#post28164971

Great bunch of girls who also have partners who usually require a bit of pushing & shoving - mentally of course!!! ; ) - to BD... For all sorts of reasons.

It does help to realise LOTS of other girls have the same kind of issues going on with their men!


----------



## Maddy40

Wanted to pop in and say Happy Weekend!

And.....for DrH (another errant Aussie)

GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY


----------



## Lady H

Maddy40 said:


> Wanted to pop in and say Happy Weekend!
> 
> And.....for DrH (another errant Aussie)
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY

I second that! :thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## nessaw

I third it!!x


----------



## nessaw

Ok I think I've attached a pic of the ring. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lady H

Wohoooo nice rock Ness xx


----------



## La Bergere

nessaw said:


> View attachment 637071
> 
> 
> Ok I think I've attached a pic of the ring. Fingers crossed!

Whhooop! Congrats Nessaw!!! :happydance:


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovelies...



Spoiler
Just a quick note to say that I am now a mummy after the most gorgeous boy was born yesterday. mum and baby well. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Left wonderin

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovelies...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just a quick note to say that I am now a mummy after the most gorgeous boy was born yesterday. mum and baby well. Thinking of you all.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: well done


----------



## moondust7

Nessaw - Love the ring!! :cloud9: And fab proposal story!!! :thumbup:

DrH - so happy for you!!! Congrats momma!!! :crib::baby:


----------



## Maddy40

Dr H CONGRATS chickie. Hope you are recovering well.


----------



## La Bergere

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovelies...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just a quick note to say that I am now a mummy after the most gorgeous boy was born yesterday. mum and baby well. Thinking of you all.



Spoiler
Yay!! Congrats DrH - pictures! We need pictures!!!:happydance:


----------



## doorbell

Dr H

Spoiler
Huge congratulations to your and your fella

Ness, beaut ring, way to go girl!! Congratulations on the engagement. Let the fun begin :happydance:


----------



## Born2BeAMom

I will be 37 next month and we are TTC. Just started trying but here is my question...I need to know ALL the acronyms you guys are throwing out here so I can catch on. I obviously know what TTC is but what's all the other stuff?


----------



## Maddy40

Born2BeAMom :hi: and welcome. Which acronyms in particular are causing you grief? It's a whole new language :winkwink:


----------



## Kat S

Born2BeAMom said:


> I will be 37 next month and we are TTC. Just started trying but here is my question...I need to know ALL the acronyms you guys are throwing out here so I can catch on. I obviously know what TTC is but what's all the other stuff?

It's helpful to google one or two acronyms, and you'll find a page that lists 'em all! Then you'll be a pro in no time :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Common-Abbreviations.html


----------



## Kat S

nessaw said:


> View attachment 637071
> 
> 
> Ok I think I've attached a pic of the ring. Fingers crossed!

Congratulations on your engagement! How exciting!

Any news on your TTC journey?
************************************

How about everyone else? Where are you in your cycles?

:dust:

I'm on CD8. :coffee: I took Femara from CD3-7 and then switched to injectables (Gonal F). I have a scan tomorrow to see how things are progressing. Hoping I end up with 2 or more mature follicles on this protocol, but really I'll be happy with ONE viable egg.


----------



## Jazzbird

AF just arrived for me boooooooo. Hubs SA came back ok. I'm going to have to get private tests done. The hospital unbelievably muddled up my blood tests. 

This month I'm going to try pre-seed, a conception hypnosis cd, blue-green algae supplements and bee pollen!

Hope everyone is ok and staying positive

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Jazzbird

Ps welcome born2beamom. I'm 37 in November!


----------



## Uni tsi

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovelies...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just a quick note to say that I am now a mummy after the most gorgeous boy was born yesterday. mum and baby well. Thinking of you all.

drhouse I am so happy for you!!!!!! :hugs:

Regarding my own journey, I thought about posting on the WTT thread, but looking at it briefly seemed like all the ladies there are in their early 20s still and I'm not sure they could understand my relief:

So technically speaking we're waiting to try to ttc first child maybe next month or month after. frankly I'm ready to ttc NOW but we just got married and dh thinks we should wait for pre-approval on a mortgage to go through first so we can start house shopping before ttc, I keep telling him it won't be overnight at my age but he's so optimistic. Anyway I just started tracking my cycles last month so when he's ready I'll be prepared and I'm super happy my BTT showed ovulation on the first cycle I tracked :D 

I'm so relieved cause all the ladies in my family menopause really early I've been worried even though I'm just 36, my mom started showing symptoms of perimenopause by 35 and I read somewhere the timing has a ton to do with when one's mom had it, but I'm thinking if my cycles are still regular and I still clearly O I should be cautiously optimistic? or should I be leaning on him harder to HURRY UP?

Everything I can find to read on the internet just generally confuses me or leaves me feeling panicked. I would appreciate any guidance or opinions, as you're all more experienced at TTC then I am :help:


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi uni tsi

I'm 36 and 7 months old . We got married and started trying the first month - that was 6 months ago. I can understand why your hubby wants to wait but I'd just get on with it. Trouble is, you have no idea how long it will take. 

Also with all my friends - it's not been the ones with irregular cycles who have had probs - it's been the ones with regular cycles. 

I'd just press on with it if I were you! If hubby doesn't agree then get all the recommended vitamins and supplements and make sure you are in the best condition for when you do start. 

Baby dust to you


----------



## Uni tsi

wow Jazzbird we are like exactly the same age, down to the month! It would be funny if we had the same birthday lol are you a Capricorn? DH and I will have to work out some sort of compromise on this timing issue, that's for sure. I'll share your story with him and see if that changes his mind at all.... so thank you for sharing with me :friends:



Jazzbird said:


> Also with all my friends - it's not been the ones with irregular cycles who have had probs - it's been the ones with regular cycles.
> 
> 
> That's sort of scary to hear, but at the same time good to know! I will start on the vitamins and supplements right away. I hadn't really thought about starting them yet but it makes a lot of sense now that you've pointed it out
> 
> edit - oops I can't seem to figure out this quote thing properly. Not sure why it didn't work right this timeClick to expand...


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome uni tsi and Born2b :hi: and good luck on your journeys :flower:

Uni I would also say start as soon as you can. If it happens straight away then you will figure out a way to deal with it but chances are it will at least be a couple of months and it's best not to waste time :thumbup:

AFM

Spoiler
Although I have been lurking more on this thread recently as I have turned to AC to get my :baby:, I have still been reading. And as I have been on this thread for a couple of years I thought I would let you know that I just got my :bfp: using donor eggs. It's early days but fingers crossed using the eggs of a 21 year old can only be good :happydance:


----------



## Jazzbird

Uni tsi - I'm a Scorpio - perhaps a few weeks older than you. Birthday is mid November. 

I agree with butterfly - you'll make it work if it happens right away. You still have to cook it for 9 months anyway! 

And congrats butterfly. Always lovely to hear success stories.


----------



## smallhelen

Hello ladies.
A bit quiet on here this weekend. Does anyone have any good news? Or any news at all?? 

BF - am still so excited for you. Keeping you in my thoughts.

drhouse - :happydance: hope you are well. So happy for you.

Hello to the new ladies. :hi:

AFM - af arrived today. Another c****y short cycle, another stoopid 9 day LP. The only good thing is that I finally have a doctor's appointment this week, and I'm not leaving until she refers me for tests. Need some positive action now.

Hope the sunshine is suiting the UK ladies - let's make the most of it before it disappears again! Have a good week everyone. :flower:


----------



## owl35

butterfly - fantastic news!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!

I hope you are all doing well :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Just popping in to say Hi to all the new people here. This thread literally saved my life ttc. Wishing you all stacks of dust https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/cats/cat-hug-and-love-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Kat S

smallhelen said:


> Hello ladies.
> A bit quiet on here this weekend. Does anyone have any good news? Or any news at all??
> 
> BF - am still so excited for you. Keeping you in my thoughts.
> 
> drhouse - :happydance: hope you are well. So happy for you.
> 
> Hello to the new ladies. :hi:
> 
> AFM - af arrived today. Another c****y short cycle, another stoopid 9 day LP. The only good thing is that I finally have a doctor's appointment this week, and I'm not leaving until she refers me for tests. Need some positive action now.
> 
> Hope the sunshine is suiting the UK ladies - let's make the most of it before it disappears again! Have a good week everyone. :flower:

I'm so sorry AF got you again :( Glad you have an appointment and hope you get your testing scheduled very soon!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone, happy Monday.

It has been a bit quiet, but nice to see some new members :flower:


AFM 

Spoiler
I had my 12 week scan today and everything is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovelies...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just a quick note to say that I am now a mummy after the most gorgeous boy was born yesterday. mum and baby well. Thinking of you all.

Lovely DrH - 

Spoiler
Even though we are in touch on FB & my journal, I realized didn't get to officially celebrate on 35+ so... :yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::awww::awww::awww::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::crib::crib::crib::blue::blue::blue::baby::baby::baby: i'm so happy for you!!!

Ness - bling bling - great rock chic!


----------



## LilSluz

Maddy - 


Spoiler
Congrats on a great 12wk scan & passing the nuchal measurement! :happydance:

BF - 


Spoiler
Put way more in your journal, of course but sooooo excited for you chic! :yipee::wohoo:

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower: Like LadyH said this thread was a lifesaver for me & many BNB'rs dealing with IF & RMC. I don't know what I would have done thru all my mc's w/o these ladies & w/o them I'd never, ever have gotten this far. The ladies here are so kind, caring & knowledgeable & there are no egos or judgments. Some have gotten me on the right supplements while others have told me which tests I needed (advice coming up: never assume that you've "had all the tests" until you get a list of IF & RMC tests out there - 95% of Dr's won't test you for all of it! I have a list on my journal - 1st page in the spoiler if interested). 

This info. is more precious than gold itself & they totally helped me to get a sticky BFP & to get thru my really scary weeks & milestones. DH even realizes that it wasn't only he who knocked me up that night. :sex::blush::haha: And a bonus is that now I have "friends" all over the world. :thumbup: Some that I've actually had the pleasure of meeting in person too! :friends: (that's the upside of having TTC take so long. If you are a kind & caring person yourself, you'll meet some really beautiful people here...:hugs:)


----------



## LilSluz

Kat - GL w/the IUI :thumbup:

Owl - When are we thinking about thawing out some snowbabies? :cold::winkwink:

Smells - give her all you got, hun :bodyb: GL :flower:

Dwrgi, Pad, LadyH, DrH (where for art thou?), Moon & everyone else :hugs: <3 :friends:


----------



## La Bergere

Maddy40 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Monday.
> 
> It has been a bit quiet, but nice to see some new members :flower:
> 
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> I had my 12 week scan today and everything is looking good :thumbup:

Maddy

Spoiler
Congrats on the 12 week milestone! Its so nerve wracking isn't it! But lovely to see your little one for the first time! :thumbup:


----------



## owl35

LilSluz said:


> Owl - When are we thinking about thawing out some snowbabies? :cold::winkwink:

:hi: Lil,
That's coming up next month! I'm on BC now, had the hysteroscopy done last week (all good) and will start lupron tomorrow. It's nice to see you! I hope you are doing well! :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck with that owl :flower:


----------



## Kat S

I'm on day 3 of my TWW. Doing fine. Not symptom spotting at all...yay me!

How are the other TWWers doing??


----------



## HappilyTTC

Kat S said:


> I'm on day 3 of my TWW. Doing fine. Not symptom spotting at all...yay me!
> 
> How are the other TWWers doing??

My system is super wacky, so no idea when I o. I might've o'ed on 7/2 or I might be o'ing today or tomorrow, which will start my TWW. I have noticed ewcm today when I used the ladies' room and I will take an OPK when I get home. I OPKed last night, but the line was a faint pink, so no go yesterday. We'll see. The hubs and I have been :sex: as often as possible. I "made" him :sex: this morning and we will be :sex: tonight, too! Let's catch that egg!

:spermy: :spermy: :spermy:

:dust: to all!


----------



## da1sy

Hello ladies!

I am totally new here and wanted to share this amazing news with someone other than my partner. This is week 4 into pregnancy for me and haven't even told my mum - scared to!

I was diagnosed with poly-cystic ovaries when I was 27. I never had a normal menstruation and it was concluded that I did not ovulate. Nevertheless I was on the pill to regulate my hormone levels. I am now 37 and a couple of months ago I stopped taking the pill as my hormone levels needed to be tested before my GP could refer us to the fertility clinic. To my astonishment I started having periods (albeit irregular), which would indicate ovulation. My GP held fire on the referral and recommended daily ovulation testing and 'bonking on the first day of testing positive' - her words not mine. For one month I used these little gems daily from day 11 and thought I would never get a positive result although I did get some faint lines here and there. All of a sudden on day 26 I got a clear dark test line. We did as the doctor ordered while not expecting much at all, except to have some fun. Life carried on as usual until I realised that my period hadn't arrived at the expected time. 

I tested positive for pregnancy this morning :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

da1sy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am totally new here and wanted to share this amazing news with someone other than my partner. This is week 4 into pregnancy for me and haven't even told my mum - scared to!
> 
> I was diagnosed with poly-cystic ovaries when I was 27. I never had a normal menstruation and it was concluded that I did not ovulate. Nevertheless I was on the pill to regulate my hormone levels. I am now 37 and a couple of months ago I stopped taking the pill as my hormone levels needed to be tested before my GP could refer us to the fertility clinic. To my astonishment I started having periods (albeit irregular), which would indicate ovulation. My GP held fire on the referral and recommended daily ovulation testing and 'bonking on the first day of testing positive' - her words not mine. For one month I used these little gems daily from day 11 and thought I would never get a positive result although I did get some faint lines here and there. All of a sudden on day 26 I got a clear dark test line. We did as the doctor ordered while not expecting much at all, except to have some fun. Life carried on as usual until I realised that my period hadn't arrived at the expected time.
> 
> I tested positive for pregnancy this morning :happydance:

Wahooo:happydance::happydance::happydance: how exciting for you :) bet your in shock lol.....:haha:happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## da1sy

Totally in shock! Thank you for kind words :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Da1sy much as I am delighted with your news, with all due respect did you read the title? Also coming on to a ttc thread without interacting with people first just to announce your pregnancy is let's just say a bit tactless.

I wish you all the best but please be thoughtful to others before you post in future. There are ladies here who have been trying to get pregnant for years. :flower:


----------



## Dwrgi

Well said Butterfly. Respect and thought for others and care for each other is the name of the game here!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Not sure if I'm over thinking this, but do you guys think it's weird that I've had NO cramping at all since I had my IUI? I've had 5 previous IUIs, so I know that cramping for me is normal from the day of IUI to about 6 days (sometimes longer). In fact, last IUI, the cramping and back pain was so consistant that I was rather sick and tired of it. 

Now I suppose it could be because I did a combo of Femara and injectables, but I have used both before, too. I don't know. I guess my fear is that somehow, even with three mature follicles and the trigger shot, I never ovulated. Do you think it's possible that my body reacted differently this time and all is actually ok? Not having cramping has helped me not think about it and be zen so far...until I realized that I "should" be cramping. :wacko: I can't win! :haha:


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... Can I join? I'm 37 and have been trying for 3 years. Weddi get a bfp last November, but ended in mc...

Kat S. if your other IUI's have not been successful than maybe the lack of cramps is a good things. I've always heard than anything not normal is a good sign


----------



## moondust7

Kat - Yes my thought is that it's definitely possible that your body reacted differently, and hopefully in a very good way! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Hi Carybear - welcome


----------



## Carybear

Thanks


----------



## da1sy

Hi there, i did not mean to be inconsiderate or disrespectful in any way. I am new to pregnancy fora and the abbreviations and thought this was a thread for over 35's with first pregnancy. I had no idea what TTC meant. I wish you ladies all the best of luck and will move on to another thread. X x


----------



## Juniperjules

da1sy said:


> Hi there, i did not mean to be inconsiderate or disrespectful in any way. I am new to pregnancy fora and the abbreviations and thought this was a thread for over 35's with first pregnancy. I had no idea what TTC meant. I wish you ladies all the best of luck and will move on to another thread. X x

Congrats Daisy on ur lovely news. Your not the first person to have accidentally written something without realising the usual protocol being used in the thread, & u won't be the last. Unfortunately it's easily done. I did it myself when I was new to the forum, obviously with no harm intended. i had no idea what a spoiler was until someone pointed out that i shouldve used one. Im certain no one in here would want to make you feel inconsiderate for simply making an honest mistake or not being familiar with a particular threads rules. 

Enjoy ur news ; )


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi JJ :hi:

Bear in mind that this thread is in the 'trying to conceive over 35' section and that here are 3 sticky posts at the top of the section, one in particular about pregnancy announcements within this section. :winkwink:

Da1sy I really do wish you all the best. Pregnancy is a very emotive thing which is why BnB lay out lots of info for new joiners to the boards :hugs:

Anyway, I'm not going to say any more. It's a shame this thread has gone a bit quiet these days, it has been such a great thread for a lot of people.


----------



## Kat S

Some days I stay away from some B&B threads because despite these being TTC threads, they are full of ladies talking about their pregnancy or other children they have. I'm happy for them, but some days those conversations hurt, so I back away.

I'm only 5 dpiui today so I have nothing to report :) Spending my time tearing apart the house getting ready for our 1st yard sale. My house is a wreck from me opening every cabinet, drawer and box and pulling it all out to see what's in there to sell. Sick of the clutter and it would be nice to put money back into the nearly empty TTC account.


----------



## Carybear

I go to the OBGYN today.. Hoping to get some answers. She is also a re... My insurance won't pay for anything fertility related so I'm hoping that I can get a few answers through the back door...


----------



## HappilyTTC

Carybear said:


> I go to the OBGYN today.. Hoping to get some answers. She is also a re... My insurance won't pay for anything fertility related so I'm hoping that I can get a few answers through the back door...

Hopefully she will. I think they understand our issues and know it is important to help us in what little ways they can by going around the insurance a little. :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Wow, stop what you're doing and read this article! It's about the latest statistics for getting pregnant naturally in your late 30s, and the news is GOOD!!

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/ 

I'm 41, so I wish the article had good news for me, too, but I'm getting assistance, so my odds are better than they would have been otherwise.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone...I must admit I read here still but feel like an interloper since I'm no longer TTC. But I love to hear everyone's news and to see our progression through the TTC journey - wherever that takes us. I've learned so much here, I can't just give up the thread cold turkey :haha:


Kat...interesting article. How are you feeling now you have done a few IUI...what will your next steps be? Is your doctor happy to let you continue doing IUI indefinitely? I was under the impression that the possibility of success drops dramatically after 3 cycles? Sorry I may have missed an update in here somewhere :hugs:

Cary... hope your appointment was informative and gave you some ideas of ways forward :thumbup: Any chance you can switch insurers?

HappilyTTC, Juniper and long-termers :hi: and :kiss:


----------



## Kat S

Maddy, I don't know what the statistics are for me. Wow, I hope what you said isn't true in my case :( Ugh, it's hard enough to keep my spirits up without hearing those statistics, eh? I did get pregnant on my 3rd IUI, so I feel like this is the 3rd try since then, so this feels like #3 again. We can't afford IVF. It's not covered under our insurance, so IUI is all I can do. I'll keep doing it until I either get pregnant or the insurance $ runs out.


----------



## Carybear

My appointment was interesting at best... I had the usual pap done, and brought up my questions. She hadn't really dealt with someone who has had 5 days of positive OPK's... Before...my uterus is very retroverted (tipped) so that explains pain when DTD in certain positions... 

They decided to do a vaginal ultra sound while I was there... They said my lining looked beautiful, but they couldn't find my right ovary... Then, they found it and dr looked at it and she made a face. Then she says to the technician... Why is she bleeding every month? (Talking about me). I asked her what was going on, but she just said let's wait for the blood tests. 

So... I go next Friday for fasting blood work and then the Friday after that to meet with the dr and hopefully I will get some answers.


----------



## Carybear

Kat.. When will you test?


----------



## Kat S

Carybear said:


> My appointment was interesting at best... I had the usual pap done, and brought up my questions. She hadn't really dealt with someone who has had 5 days of positive OPK's... Before...my uterus is very retroverted (tipped) so that explains pain when DTD in certain positions...
> 
> They decided to do a vaginal ultra sound while I was there... They said my lining looked beautiful, but they couldn't find my right ovary... Then, they found it and dr looked at it and she made a face. Then she says to the technician... Why is she bleeding every month? (Talking about me). I asked her what was going on, but she just said let's wait for the blood tests.
> 
> So... I go next Friday for fasting blood work and then the Friday after that to meet with the dr and hopefully I will get some answers.

Wow, not a very good bedside manner. Talking about you as if you aren't even there when they have a probe up your who ha?! Then to make remarks as if something is dreadfully wrong and not explain? I'm sorry you had to go through that! I hope whoever sees you next is more professional and kind.

Thanks for you query :) I'm testing on Tuesday. As of yet I have no symptoms...not even the usual post IUI cramping showed up. I'm hoping that's a good thing. At the very least it's a nice break from spending half the month cramping.


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Kat... Yeah, def wasn't easy! Bloodwork next Friday and meeting with the doc the Friday after that... 

FX'd that the unusual is an awesome sign!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Carybear! You know, if I try to confide in my real life friends about possible symptoms, they immediately poo poo me and say it's nothing. I know it *could* be nothing, but it could just as easily be something, too, right? Why can't they help me be positive and say what you said instead of acting like the possibility of me being pregnant is ridiculous. It really hurts my feelings. If they think they are helping by never hoping with me, they are wrong.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome to all the new ladies. Lovely to see you here. Hi to everyone. Hope ur all doing ok.

small confession. After our little oopsie the night of our engagement I went right back into crazy lady mode in this (now!) 2ww. Convince myself I had implantation bleeding. Sore boobs for a week. 2 bfn and af showed yest. Seriously do I need help!?! At the mo I can't imagine going back into this in sept. Look at the state I got in over a little slip up! Can't tell the fiance as he'll think I'm crazy! Obvs its a gd thing that I'm not pg cos of the mmr but I can't even get knocked up by accident!!! Sos about the pity post. Have a great weekend everyone.x


----------



## smallhelen

Aw nessa. We try not to get overexcited, but it never works. I thought I had implantation bleeding for the last three months, but then it always turned into AF. I think your body knew that this wasn't the right time for a BFP, and is waiting until everything is safe. Just try to relax a little - all the stress isn't good for you. :flower:

Kat - I don't even try to talk to my friends about symptoms (mind you, only two of them know about us TTC). They wouldn't understand how stressful it can be if something twinges differently, or if your CM alters slightly. So that is why we post here! It's so good to be it.able to say things and know that other people who 'get'.

Carybear - fxd for your test results, and for the visit to your doctor.

Maddy - please keep visiting! I love to hear your news.

Hi to everyone else :hi:.

AFM - went to the doctor's on Thursday, and there is progress. She has referred me for an ultrasound, which should happen in the next couple of weeks, and I'm having another CD21 test in two weeks. So when I get the results, we can see where to go next. She also told me to stop temping and using OPKS, to reduce stress. That's going to be tricky, as my obsessive tendencies enjoy numbers and graphs! :haha: Oh well, I'll see how long I last.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. It's a bit toasty hot here.


----------



## Carybear

Thanks small...

Ness I know what you mean... I convince myself every time!

Kat... People just do not get it... But I'm hopeful for you...


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, guys! I actually had a talk with my three closest friends (two of which are nurses, so they are always asking me "how do you feel today?") and explained that they are hurting my feelings by trying to keep me from getting my hopes up. They've been more supportive since then.

_Smallhelen_, good luck with your testing and ...NOT testing :haha: If you find it more stressful to not do the opks, I say do 'em. Whatever makes you feel relaxed is the right thing to do. However, I can tell you that the blood tests the doc performs are so much more reliable than opks, which is why I stopped using them myself. The doc told me every woman has many surges throughout her cycle and it's sometimes hard to tell which is THE surge.

_Nessaw_, I'm so sorry this is getting you down. Believe me, going through this month after month after month is exhausting and draining. It helps me so much to remember that at my age (41), I don't drop a "good" egg every month anymore, so if I keep getting bfn, it's not because I messed up, but because the good egg hasn't shown up YET. It will. IT WILL!! So remember that your good egg will show up, too.

AFM, I'm 8 dpiui. The AF symptoms I've had for the past two cycles have not yet appeared- yay! I usually have sore boobs, acne and diarrhea days 7 & 8 and this time I have none. The change could be due to using Femara and only 2 days of injectables (or was it 3? I forget now.), but I'm hoping it's a good sign anyway. My right hip has been achy since I woke up. I didn't do any exercise or lifting/squatting yesterday to account for it, so hoping that's a good sign, too. 

Other unusual symptoms I don't usually have are 
~I've had creamy white cm 5, 6 and a little on 7 dpiui. I'm usually dry as a bone until day 8. 
~I woke up to my arms asleep days 5 & 6 (twice on day 6 since I woke up at 4:30 am and then again at 8). That's exciting because that happened to me when I was pregnant before 
~and I woke up at 4:30am on day 6 with night sweats. 
Again, these could all mean nothing, but I'm hoping otherwise. Staying positive!!

The last time I was pregnant, I felt implantation pain at 9 dpiui, so that's tomorrow. I test on Tuesday. I figure it's not too early as I've been getting my period anywhere from 10-12 dpiui. I can't test any earlier because of the trigger shot.


----------



## Carybear

Such wonderful signs Kat!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Kat, everything crossed for you.

I saw this in the paper, was interesting reading https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-jabs-theyre-mums-last.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## LilSluz

LadyH - wow, that looks basically the same thing as intralipids? (which is a fat emulsion made up of egg yolks & soybean oil & some other stuff). Except they are charging 7,000 pounds!? :saywhat: Maybe its more concentrated? (but crichey! :dohh:) I paid $160 for each intralipid infusion & the nurse even came to me in the comfort of my own home. But they seem to have did them more per this article - 2 pre-ov/IVF & 3 post, so maybe those w/unexplained IF, they can just do more intralipids than what is suggested? I think in all cases they are out of pocket/private pay anyway, but you may need your Dr to order them. I had done 1 pre-ov (every month) & then if BFP, one at 4, 7, 11 wks. Very interesting though as it supports the intralipid theory too :). :thumbup: Thanks for that!

Owl - Ohhh :happydance: do we have a date? - roll on August!

Smalls - FX you get some good answers soon! :flower:

Cary - welcome & I hope you get some answers soon too. hate when Dr's do that & don;t explain it, too. :growlmad: Oh yeah, almost all insurance will cover the IF testing, at least as that is more medical & diagnostic vs ART (which very little will pay)

Kat - GL w/testing tomorrow - one of my pregs came with a total lack of symptoms. :thumbup: Hope the :witch: stays away! You are very lucky your ins even covers IUI - that's great & very hard to find. 

BF - 3+ silly girl!

Where is everyone? Jeez, catching up here is way too easy!

AFM -

Spoiler
had a really major scare last week. Woke up to a toilet full of blood, baby wouldn't move & they couldn't find her hb in the L&D ER :cry: I thought for sure she had passed. :sad2: Thank God it was that the machine was broke (WTF seriously :saywhat:) & after my utter hysterics, they rolled in a new one & found it. Anyway, Dr's sent me home & I'm not to be alarmed unless I bleed a whole lot again then they may have to do emergency c-sec or keep me in the hosp til delivery. I bled another 2 days & now I'm ok so just taking it day by day on full bed rest (but can work from bed).:shrug: Just when you think surely we've all been thru such hell in getting that BFP, our pregs should be easy right? Not! :growlmad: :grr:


----------



## Carybear

Thanks for the welcome... Dr said she didn't see any follicles on cd14 so... I guess I'm out this month... Just relaxing as there is nothing I can do...

Glad everything is ok sluz


----------



## nessaw

Lils have been trying to catch up on ur journal. Am thinking of you.xx


----------



## doorbell

Lils

Spoiler
Oh love, what a shock. You poor thing, you must have been terrified. Thank God Lil Flo is ok. And you're right. When we struggle to get BFP's, the least we deserve is a nice easy pregnancy. Anyways, so glad all is ok :hugs:

BF

Spoiler
3 wks plus, woo hoo, way to go girl!! So happy for you. I hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy your pregnancy

Moon

Spoiler
Congrats to you, I'm not on here that much at the moment so I'm sorry I'm so late with my good wishes. Praying this bean really is third time lucky for you

Small Helen, good luck with your tests, hope they get to the bottom of things for you.

Dwrgi, thinking of you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ness, I convince myself lots of months that this month is the one, its all part of this process. Your time is coming :flower:

Afm, no real news. NTNP again. Yawn! No hope really but still praying for a miracle.

Hello to everyone else and :hugs: to those that need them.


----------



## Kat S

Not pregnant.


----------



## smallhelen

Oh Kat, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## cassieakasam

I'm sorry Kat (((hug))))


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry Kat :cry::hugs::hugs:

Door thanks, I wish things didn't have to be like this for you :nope::hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Oh Kat I am so sorry. :-( :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Nessaw - you know I am just like you... and am always symptom spotting. It is so hard not to. September will be here before you know it. Just another month and a half. :hugs:

Carybear - are you sure you ovulate on/near CD14? You can ovulate much later... in which case maybe the follies are just starting to grow. Hoping that that is the case this month - you have a later ov and you catch it. :hugs:

LadyH - really great article. I bookmarked it so I have it for future info. I am honestly more convinced that my miscarriages have been from either a chromosomal problem or immune system issue, rather than MTHFR. I know I have the MTHFR gene mutation, but with what I learned during the last couple ultrasounds I had during the last pregnancy (slow growth, fluid in the spine, the dr. had a harder time seeing all 4 chambers of the heart, etc.), it just seemed like that was more of a bad egg, or egg that had been attacked (by my immune system), rather than a blood clot killing it. But, of course, who knows. My whole point is that that article had some interesting info and I'm keeping it in mind in case I have problems in the future. :flower:

Lils - I am SO glad you and Lil Lils are ok. :flower:

Butterfly - LOVE the new avatar!! Very cute little catepillar. :cloud9:

Hi to all the other ladies here!! :wave:

Doorbell - GOOD LUCK - NTNP is so much more stress-free. :hugs:Hope you are doing well. And thank you so much. :flower: I haven't said anything on this thread yet, but will do now:

AFM -

Spoiler
I got a BFP a week and a half ago. I'm feeling very cautious about this one. If I make it until next week I will have surpassed my first m/c date (which happened on the night between 5w6d and 6w0d, so I just count it as 6 weeks), but to surpass my 2nd m/c date I will have to go to 14 weeks, as that is when I found out. I had had an u/s at 12.5 weeks and the baby was fine then, so I don't know exactly when it passed. So, just keeping my fingers crossed. I am extremely tired this morning, with sore boobs, so that is a good sign. I am still pregnant for now. Really hope I get to keep this one!


----------



## nessaw

Thanks ladies.

sorry kat. Big hugs.x

Am taking action. Made appt with fert clinic which was deferred due to mmr. Going in last wk of aug. Seeing the consultant who said my lining was thin so hopefully he'll do something about the clomid sending me into 2/3 day afs.

hugs and sticky sticky stickiness to our pg ladies.xxx


----------



## Kat S

Moondust, I'm so happy for you! I know what you mean about being cautious. If I got pregnant again I'd be really skeptical until I passed my m/c date and also got to 12 weeks. I think it's a totally normal reaction. Praying for your sticky bean!!

AFM, Technically I haven't gotten my period yet, but I'd had two days of negative HPT, so yesterday I just made an early call out of anger and disappointment. Today makes a third negative. I'll keep you posted. Today I'm 11 dpiui, which is the longest I've gone without a period since my miscarriage in January. I think my cycle is just starting to return to a more normal length. Maybe now that my cycle is returning to normal, I have a better chance at getting pregnant? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## LilSluz

Cary &#8211; oh I&#8217;m sorry no follicles. :nope: They may need to put you on meds then? FX that maybe this is your issue then & that they can fix it!

Kat &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry for the BFN. :nope::hugs: Hope that the longer cycle means hormones doing what they are supposed to? I did notice your low AMH/high FSH. I had that too & did a 4-month Egg Challenge to get my eggs & my cycle into tip-top shape in case it was that. It&#8217;s on my journal about 2/3 the way down if interested. (can&#8217;t hurt!) :thumbup:

Door - :hugs: Thanks hun, I was very terrified. I know you are going thru such a trying time & I&#8217;m so sorry for that.:flow: I am still keeping FX for you that your miracle will come along while NTNP. :flower:

Ness - :hugs: & yay for FS appt &#8211; not long now!

Moon &#8211;

Spoiler
Congrats again! :dance: Its totally understandable, hun. :hugs: I had a 12.5wk mc I had to surpass to feel somewhat OK, but I really didn&#8217;t relax a little until after my DS tests were done too &#8211; around 14wks. Then it got much better after starting to feel kicks at 18wks. I know it seems like forever away, so just keep yourself occupied & look fwd to just that next appt & you&#8217;ll get thru that way. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Lilsluz, thanks, I'll check it out!!!

From your list, I'm already on baby asprin, DHEA, CoQ10 and prenatals. I haven't tried the bee pollen or jelly (but I hear about it lots), and the vitex/angus castus is something I hadn't heard of yet. I already take so many pills a day I had to buy one of those weekly pill containers for old people! I think I should ask my doc to re-test my FSH and AMH levels. It's been a year since they were tested and maybe they've changed?


----------



## Carybear

Had my glucose tested and hormones tested today... Ill get the results next Friday... Here's to hoping I get some answers...


----------



## Kat S

AF came.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry kat.x

am thinking ahead to this fert clinic appt. Do folks think its worth asking for a hsg or will they say no due to having been pg? Was also thinking of asking for cd3 tests and asking about the lining as an u/s and 2 day af suggest its too thin. Also going to demand an answer re df sa. The last cons said prob with morphology and the gp said motility both from the same results! It seems cos we got pg they aren't concerned about his side of it but we haven't been offered iui or anything with or without clomid. The last cons said straight to ivf if the clomid didn't work.

planning on Spending the hols losing weight. Back to swimming and dog swimming every day. Think it did help with the pg last summer.

anyhoo enough ramblings! Hope everyone's well.

cary hope the tests come back well.

hi to all.

love vx.


----------



## Juniperjules

Nessaw, if u want the HSG I'd ask for it. Even if you've been pregnant, it's no guarantee that u don't have one blocked tube (hopefully u don't mind u!). It also shows them how ur uterus looks as well. if u want piece of mind def ask for it. I had one done 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Maddy40

LilSluz said:


> Moon &#8211;
> 
> Spoiler
> Congrats again! :dance: Its totally understandable, hun. :hugs: I had a 12.5wk mc I had to surpass to feel somewhat OK, but I really didn&#8217;t relax a little until after my DS tests were done too &#8211; around 14wks.

Moon hun, ditto what Lils said - it's been totally the same for me - just in the past week I've been letting my emotions off the rein enough to feel some happiness. Finger and toes crossed for you...


----------



## moondust7

Thanks ladies :flower:

Kat - ugh, so sorry for AF. I have a big container that I use for all of my supplements too. :haha::thumbup: I used to use one of those daily vitamin containers, but instead just put everything all together in a sandwich-sized container, and then pick out all of the pills each time. It's still easier since I only have to open 1 container, instead of a million.... 

Cary - looking forward to hearing your results. Hope you are having a good week :flower:

Nessaw - am so glad to hear you scheduled your fert clinic appt. :thumbup: When is it? Hope losing weight goes well... that is never fun, but I bet you will feel great with all of the exercise. 

Hi Maddy, Juniper, Lils and the other ladies here :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

AFM -

Spoiler
Nothing new really, but made it past my first m/c date, so that is good. I had symptoms over the weekend: lots of saliva - that's a new one, and nausea when I'd get hungry. Today I don't really have symptoms - it put me in a very bad mood. I'm really pissed off thinking that I may m/c but I guess we will just have to see. I do know symptoms come and go, so I will try not to get too angry about it. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Kat S

I had my CD 3 exam today. Cysts! Yes, of course I have cysts. So as Princess Kate blissfully goes into labor, I am put on birth control for a month to shrink my cysts. Awesome.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hello everyone - been away from the forums a week or so, nice to read everyone's posts and catch up. 

Sorry to everyone whose AF came and to everyone with a BFN - hope you're all holding up over royal baby mania. 

I have a query - does anyone know if long follicular phases and long cycles mean poor egg quality? Mine have always tended to be long - although I do get the odd 31 day cycle.


----------



## Juniperjules

Kat : ( hugs to you...

I have a feeling that Thursday when AF will arrive will be the day the little prince will be introduced to the public... I have to try not to be cynical.. It's not a good look on me as my mum keeps telling me


----------



## Maddy40

Ness... :hugs: glad that consultation is happening :thumbup: I was ordered a HSG even though I'd been PG naturally once. And lo and behold they found that one tube was not as good as the other and had either a kink or a partial blockage.

Moon... yay for passing milestones (even if they are ones we'd rather forget). If found it incredibly stressful in the lead-up and then amazing cathartic afterwards :friends:

Kat... rats for cysts :dohh: But after these meds you are on track to move forward, right? 

Jazzbird... sorry I have no idea :shrug: but i hope you get some answers from the very knowledgable ladies here.

Juniper... I hope your week gets better :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks maddy and moon. The appt is 28th aug. Managed to get it in before going back to school. But not seeing the same cons as last time as she didn't have any appt. This guy did my us last summer when they were investigating if I even ov. Strangely he said I had just ov but my lining was too thin. This is what I've been worried about since I started to have 2 day af on clomid. Blah!! The other thing is that since clomid I have had a lot on pain on what must be ov day tho I haven't been poas to check. The clomid has pushed ov back to day 11/12 rather than 9ish so hope this lasts.

juniper I know what you mean. The wall to wall coverage is not what any if us need.

kat sorry about the cysts. Did you have any symptoms?

jazz I might be wrong but I think its an early ov which can mean poor egg quality and also a short lp which can also be a prob. Am sure someone on this thread will know for sure.

love to all.vx


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, guys. My belly hurt, but that might have just been AF cramps. I'm not sure how I knew I had cysts! I think because the likelihood was so high after having three very large follicles. They'll dissipate after a few weeks on birth control, and then I can go back to trying again next month.

Well, we got through the royal birth and can now get back to trying for our own prince or princess!


----------



## nessaw

Kat I have had a sore belly around ov and pre and during af with extreme stabbing pains which build up in intensity until they seem to 'pop' during af. Does that sound cyst like? Sorry I know you're not an expert but was wondering if it's similar.


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, I had a different feeling, but a friend who has experienced a burst cyst says you can't mistake it. It's INCREDIBLY painful, causing a trip to the ER for treatment. But everyone is different!! I'm so sorry you are experiencing pain :(


----------



## nessaw

I do have to brace myself against something. Who knows. When I had my us the cons said no sign of any cysts but it was first half of cycle. Will ask in aug.


----------



## LilSluz

Ness - that sounded like luteal cyst to me (can persist for 4mos or so & always get worse for me Ov & AF time - sharp pains.) But if u/s showed none? :shrug:

Jazz - how long are your cycles? I used to Ov CD21-23 & my cycle was 5wks. I always suspected the egg was getting cooked too long so I took vitex/agnus castus to regulate my cycle, shorten it & get my hormones aligned. It also lengthens short cycles too - it basically is there to try to balance anything that is not balanced. Many women w/PCOS w/the crazy long cycles swear by it shortening their cycles. Some info.for you & Kat: https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex

Kat sorry about the cyst. :growlmad: Doesn't hurt to restest to see if the egg supps changed anything?

Moon - gotta get to your journal! Been a bit occupied lately :wacko:

Hey Dwrgi, BF, Maddy, DrH, Door, Smalls, Juniper & cary (GL on tests)

AFM -

Spoiler
I've been in the hospital since last Fri night. Had bleeding & fluid leakage or they said maybe a big blood clot burst. But bleeding also coming from placenta (previa). The fun never ends, ladies! :dohh: So being monitored closely & this baby is coming out Friday 7/26 ready or not!


----------



## Carybear

Thinking of you Lil....

Hi to everyone...

I go Friday for my results... Guess we will see what's going on...


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed for you Carybear!!


----------



## Maddy40

Carybear said:


> I go Friday for my results... Guess we will see what's going on...

Good luck Carybear...hope you get some answers and a way forward :flower:


----------



## moondust7

Good luck Carybear!


----------



## Jazzbird

Good luck too Carybear. 

Just recovering from yet another pregnancy announcement - feel so down this evening. I'm writing this cycle off - finally got ewcm for about 24 hours on cd20, lh surge on cd21 but no temp change yet (now cd 24). Managed to bd today and cd 21. Getting AF cramps today! WTF?!!!

It all feels so pointless even trying. Sorry to be so depressing today.


----------



## smallhelen

Hope you had some positive news Carybear. :flower:

We are in the middle of tests at the moment too. OH had his SA almost two weeks ago,and we are still waiting for the result. Hopefully we can get it on Monday. I had another CD21 test on Friday - the one I had in January came back ok (45 on UK scale, where 30 shows ovulation), but the GP said I should have another one. I also had blood taken for a rubella test (not sure why? Will ask Dr Google in a minute).**
But the most exciting (?) thing is that I have an appointment for my ultrasounds on 9 August. So I might finally get some answers about things, especially about these aches I keep getting in the ovaries at random times through my cycles The way this thread is going, I'm putting money on cysts (Hey, it seems like everyone else has them :winkwink:)

:hi: to everyone. Hope you have having a good weekend. It's actually raining here now, but it was still really sunny this morning.

** a-ha. Just in case I do eventually get PG, don't want to get rubella and hurt the sticky bean.


----------



## nessaw

Small was going to Say the rubella blood test will prob be to check for immunity and if you aren't you'll need the jab. Are you uk? If so they'll give you the mmr. 2 jabs a month apart then my gp said wait 3 months after the 2nd one to ttc. The nhs website says wait 1 month. As you can see from my siggie we're waiting to try again. Good luck with the sa and us.

jazz we all know exactly how you feel. Its never ending esp on facebook. Maybe cramps are implantation. The cycle I got pg I had af cramps and thought I was out. Good luck.

hi to all.x


----------



## smallhelen

nessaw said:


> Small was going to Say the rubella blood test will prob be to check for immunity and if you aren't you'll need the jab. Are you uk? If so they'll give you the mmr. 2 jabs a month apart then my gp said wait 3 months after the 2nd one to ttc. The nhs website says wait 1 month. As you can see from my siggie we're waiting to try again. Good luck with the sa and us.

Hi ness. Yes I am UK, and had the rubella shot when I was 10/11, so I hope that did the trick. Also, I'm pretty sure I remember having measles and mumps when I was younger, so would they need to give me the jabs for that? I'm just praying that I am immune. [-o&lt;
And your waiting is nearly over, isn't it? I hope you can find lots of things to distract you during the holiday - we're redecorating several rooms in our house (well, I say 'we', but that means 'me' really!). :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Small they won't do them individually so all or nothing! Vaguely remember seeing u could get them done individually privately but that was back when there was the scare over the triple jab. Apparently even if you've had the jab you can not be immune. It was just the measles one I didn't get as a child because it was linked to excema- something to do with being cultured in egg albumen-and my older brother has excema.


----------



## Jazzbird

It's all gone very quiet on this thread. How is everyone doing? I've written off this cycle due to late ovulation (cd24 eeek) hubby being too sick to bd that much and because I'm starting a new course of Chinese herbs next month. 

Hope everyone is well and bding away


----------



## Suziq1

hi everyone. I have been away for a while. When I first joined this group I had started a bunch of supplements that are in my signature below. I have been on all these supps for 2 months and I just got a BFP. I am not even getting excited yet because I have had 2 losses in the last 8 months. I go for a blood test to check my levels tomorrow and prob Monday. if this is a viable pregnancy I want to share what I did that made a difference. I feel this cycle the Royal Jelly really helped. But I won't elaborate on that until I know this is going to stick. I know we are supposed to spoiler any pg announcements but I don't know how to do that so if anyone can let me know how I will gladly do that.


----------



## smallhelen

As you can see, my ticker is back at CD1 again, which gives you a clue about how I'm doing at the moment. Am just fed up , as it seems that nothing I can do makes a difference. The only time I've even managed to use a HPT in the last 11 months was in December, and I'm pretty sure I didn't even ovulate that cycle. Haven't been a day late since then. :cry:

A few tiny rays of sunshine are that OH's SA results were good :happydance: , so there's no problem there. My CD21 test came back fine again (41 on UK scale), and I had a positive result for the rubella test, so I don't need to have the MMR jab (thank goodness). Keeping my fxd that the ultrasounds show something up, something that can be sorted out. My GP has said that the next time I go and see her (Aug 19th), she will refer us on the specialist. Perhaps we are getting a little bit closer...


----------



## nessaw

Sorry about af small. Glad ur tests came back great.

cary how r u?

suzi congratulations. To do a spoiler: [*spoiler]type ur text here[/*spoiler] but when u do it remove the *. Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months.

afm not much to report. One month til we start trying again and fertility clinic appt 28th aug.

have a good weekend everyone.x


----------



## Suziq1

Update on that BFP. Beta Friday was only 12.1!! Not looking good. I go back for second beta today and will get the results on Monday. I am expecting the worst at this point and already getting a gameplan around for next cycle. Moving on to Femara! So frustrating!!!!


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... 

This was the first normal cycle I've had since my mc in November... Had a six day cycle and bled normally... No cramping, spotting, backaches, and very few clots...

Don't remember if I said this before - sorry if its repeated info- but I started drink smoothies with kale, spinach, carrots, orange juice, strawberries, blueberries, banana, pineapple, mango, and peaches... 1-2 x day and my cycle went back to 30 days with a very easy AF...

Just waiting now to o and then on to the tww... School starts in one week and then Im back to work...

Thanks everyone for the well wishes with the re... She was horrible. She never really answered my questions. Told me that the reason the physicians assistant asked why I was bleeding every month was because my ovaries were very small... Like I was on bc which I'm not... Then said it was nothing to worry about.

I never got straight answers and left frustrated...


----------



## Carybear

Suziq so sorry


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All. :friends:

I used to be a frequent flier on this thread, but have mostly moved to the LTTTC forum. Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone was doing. And to tell you all that this is the best thread on the internet. 

Hope everyone is doing well, and that we get to see some sticky bfps soon. Sorry about your low beta, Suzi. :hugs:

:dust: to all.


----------



## Kat S

Sorry I've been away for a few days. My mom came for another visit.

Suziq1, Oh NOOOOO!! Hon, I am truly so sorry. I still hope you get a miracle and it pulls out, but I understand your reluctance to go there. *hugs*

Carybear, glad your cycle is back to normal. Now I forget...did you end up going with a new RE after that very disappointing appt with your doc? 

*waves* Hey, PBL...nice to see you :)

AFM, still hanging out on birth control. I'm sure my cyst is shrunk by now, but I have to take the full dose, so I have one more week to go on BC. It occurs to me that I might be having my next IUI the week my baby would have been born. THAT week is going to feel pretty nuts and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Carybear

No.. This RE was a new doctor... But I had to sneak my questions in with an annual pap visit... So I have no reason - as far as insurance is concerned- to go back...

That makes the visit even more disappointing...


----------



## Suziq1

Thank you for all the support guys. I really appreciate it. Good luck to everyone this cycle. Giving baby dust to all of you!!! :dust:

update: So I went for my second beta yesterday and was eagerly awaiting my results this morning because my hpts have remained the same since my super low reading of 12.1 If my level was going down I would have expected there to be no more line on my preg test. Right? So anyway the nurse calls and tells me the lab only did the simple yes or no test and she had to have them redo it....grrrrrrr!!!!!!! now I have to wait 3 more hours to find out if I'm having a baby or if I'm having a miscarriage!!


----------



## Carybear

Yikes! That's terrible....


----------



## Kat S

Suziq1 said:


> Thank you for all the support guys. I really appreciate it. Good luck to everyone this cycle. Giving baby dust to all of you!!! :dust:
> 
> update: So I went for my second beta yesterday and was eagerly awaiting my results this morning because my hpts have remained the same since my super low reading of 12.1 If my level was going down I would have expected there to be no more line on my preg test. Right? So anyway the nurse calls and tells me the lab only did the simple yes or no test and she had to have them redo it....grrrrrrr!!!!!!! now I have to wait 3 more hours to find out if I'm having a baby or if I'm having a miscarriage!!

I was hoping for another update? Are you ok?


----------



## nessaw

Suzi am so sorry.xx


----------



## Suziq1

Hey guys, well it's not over yet. my beta did rise the one take on sunday was 21.6 so it did almost double. My progesterone is on the low side even with supplements 10.6 but she said it is enough to support a pregnancy. Then, on Tuesday I bled ALL DAY!! and passed two little clot like looking things. I thought well now it's over. I took a hpt the next morning because I thought for sure the line would be lighter given my levels were so low anyway. I thought well I'll see that light line and that will be my closure. But instead of a light line, it was darker! and then today even darker as dark as the control line....that's the first time in my life I have seen a line that dark lol the nurse said the clotting could have been something in my lining that came out. Soooo, now I have to wait a week and go have my levels checked if they are up to 1500 they will do an ultrasound to see if they see a sac. This will be the longest week of my life right now. Thanks for the support you guys I sure need it right now. With these low numbers I am just praying I can keep this pregnancy!


----------



## Kat S

Suzi, what a ride!! All my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## nessaw

Suzi big hugs hoping everything's ok.xx


----------



## Suziq1

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Suzi.

As a long time poster to this thread, which saved my sanity a million times ttc, I feel it's time to wave goodbye. There are lots of new ladies here now and I wish you all every success with you ttc journeys. Miracles do happen, I've seen many on this thread alone. Baby dust in buckets to you all xxx


----------



## Kat S

Congratulations, Lady H!! You finally got your dream!!


----------



## Maddy40

Suzi ... I'm sorry for the continued uncertainty (those HCG readings are virtually identical to one of my chemical pregs). Though the darkening lines sounds good. How confusing :wacko:

Cary ... what are your plans now that the new RE was less than impressive :hugs:

Kat ... not long until that BC is finished, hopefully the cyst is shrunk and it's all systems go :thumbup:

Smallhelen, Ness and everyone else - hi!


Like LadyH, this thread was my home for a long time and got me through a great deal of tears and fears. However I feel like I'm at a point in my journey where it's time to pass the 35+ TTC joy on to others. Best wishes to all of you here xxx


----------



## smallhelen

Happy Friday ladies! :hi:

Aw, Lady H and Maddy - we'll miss you. Thank you for hanging around to give us support and encouragement. Hope everything continues to go well for both of you! :flower:

Suziq1 - any more results yet? Thinking of you.

Kat - how are things going with you? How long till you can get back to business? :haha:

Carybear - are you still waiting for results too? 

Ness - it'll soon be September!! (I know that isn't usually what a teacher wants to hear, but I bet you're counting down the days.)

Hello to anyone else hanging around! 

AFM - had my US tests today, which weren't too bad at all. Everything seemed ok, although have to wait to get official results from my GP in 10 days time. Don't think there were any cysts, so that's a good thing.
But, it does seem that everything here is all about babies at the moment. UK news has been full of population growth and babies, one of my closest friends had her 20 week scan yesterday, another couple I know announced their pregnancy on Facebook yesterday, and even a panda at Edinburgh Zoo might be expecting!!! It's all a bit overwhelming (*sticks fingers in ears and sings 'la la la la'*) :wacko:

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Carybear

:hugs: suz praying that everything works put and this is a sticky bean...

I pretty much got all of my results when I met the re... She was terrible.. We are waiting o see wht happens with this cycle and then we will try to figure out something from there...

I'm feeling very positive this month


----------



## Suziq1

Helen...I know babies are everywhere...so many people on my facebook are pregnant. ugh!!!! 

No updates yet. just playing the waiting game and trying to keep my belly full and rest and not worry. I am playing a trick on my mind where I am expecting to miscarry that way I won't be as devastated if I do and if it ends up sticking then I will be super happy lol

Good luck to you guys this month! fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Carybear

How is everyone... Very quiet in here...


----------



## Kat S

Off the birth control pill since Sunday (last pill was Saturday). Waiting for my period to return so I can go back to my never ending monthly IUIs... *sigh*


----------



## nessaw

Hi all we're ntnp thus month. Should ov this weekend. Will c how it goes.

how's everyone? Suzi any news?


----------



## Suziq1

Yes news but not the good kind. Third beta taken yesterday came back 117. So, it looks like I will miscarry soon, or this is an ectopic. I am fine. I kind of expected it. My doc wants to do chromosomal testing on me and my hubby. Results will take 2 weeks to come back. In the meantime I just have to wait to miscarry. :( Once my cycle returns to normal we will be doing fert meds. to up my chances of getting one to stick. She also wants me to do heparin injections as soon as I get pregnant again. The only comfort I find right now is that I do seem to get pregnant rather quickly. Hope that wasn't just luck and my body continues to be nice to me in the future lol Hoping to be blessed with a rainbow baby one day! Good luck this month everyone. Hoping to hear some good news soon!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Suziq1, I am so so so sorry to hear that :( *hug* It is good news that you can get pregnant, and it sounds like they have a good plan to try for making the next one stick. In the mean time, I hope you get through this tough time ok.


----------



## Kat S

My period finally kicked in tonight! I can't wait to get back to TTC again. Taking that month off to dissipate a cyst felt like forever. Maybe this will be my cycle!!

A girl I know who is 43 just announced her 3rd pregnancy. Hit me like a freight train. She gets a 3rd at 43 and I can't even seem to get one at 40/41?? I'm happy for her, but really jealous. I need to turn my negative feelings into positive ones because...hey...she's even older than me and got pregnant without ANY help (I asked). Maybe there's still hope for me! So if I can just get past my bitterness, this story can offer me hope.


----------



## nessaw

Suzi am so sorry. Look after yourself.xx

kat good luck this cycle.x

cary sorry ur re appt was pants. Hope this cycle is a winner and u don't have to go back there!

afm no condoms this cycle. Just dtd when we fancy altho I'm hyper aware that last few months gave had ov pain cd 11/12 which is today/tom but not much to report. However have been hyper busy today so not paying much attention. We'll see. Tbh am as terrified to get pg again as much as terrified not to! And yes there are pg ladies everywhere! I often think why them and not me but the longer I go in this ttc malarkey the more I realise there's no rhyme or reason to it.

have a grt weekend folks.x


----------



## Kat S

Damn it... I grew a new cyst in the other ovary and I've been "benched" again!! I'm afraid these cysts are the results of taking DHEA. So sad that I might have done something to cause the cysts :(


----------



## Suziq1

Oh no Kat..it seems like you just can't catch a break! hoping those cysts get resolved soon and you can get back in the game!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks! Well, one good thing this time is that they didn't put me on birth control. That means I can try on my own without fertility drugs. Of course with the husband's ejaculatory issues, that isn't easy in the first place and why we need IUI. Well, we'll try!


----------



## Carybear

So sorry suziq... 

Sorry Kat.... I read this quote the other day.... Just when the caterpillar thought the world was over... It turned into a butterfly...

AFM... I'm just waiting to see what happened


----------



## smallhelen

Hi ladies.

Carybear - I never enjoy the waiting. And we seem to do such a lot of it, don't we! :coffee: Hope you don't go too crazy!

Kat - Boo for cyst, yay for no BC. I really hope this will sort itself out for you. Hang on in there.:hugs:

Suziq1 - :hugs: I'm glad that your doc has a plan of action for you. You will get there soon! 

Nessa - nearly there honey, and then you can ttc again. I know it's tricky, but just try to relax and take things easy until then. Don't stress!!

AFM - had a appt with GP today, and got results of my u/s - all normal, and no signs of cysts. :happydance: I did ask her about all the ovary pain I get, and she said it was just ovulation pain. I'm not sure about this, as it does seem to go on for a very long time, usually about two weeks, right up to when my spotting begins. However, it has been better this month so far - a bit of an ache about a week ago, and nothing much over the last couple of days (my actual ov days - ignore my ticker, I'm not temping at the moment). Perhaps spending time just sitting on the sofa watching the TV is the way forward!
My GP also said she will send the letter referring us to the FS. Hopefully we'll get a letter soon with an appointment. So there is definite progress!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mirium

Kismet said:


> :hi:
> 
> I haven't been around much, but I hope you're all doing well. I think of my bnb friends often! :hugs:
> 
> Anyway, I popped on because I have a question: For those of you who have had an HSG, what were you told about having sex prior? Mine is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon (yes, finally!). We had unprotected sex this morning and I'm now worried I won't be allowed to have the test. :nope: My prep sheets don't say anything about abstaining either before or after the procedure. :shrug: I'll call the clinic tomorrow morning to confirm, but I thought I'd ask here to get a sense of what answer to expect.

Hi Kismet, as far as I know you should not have a problem. What I had heard could be a problem is if there were a fertilised egg/embryo already there - then the fluid could possibly push it out into the abdomen where it should not be but if you did not have ovulation recently, that should not be the case. They also schedule the HSG fairly early in the cycle so that's not something that people worry about. All the best. Good luck to you!!


----------



## nessaw

Hello kismet and mirium. Lovely to see u again.x

good luck with the hsg kismet.

kat sorry about ur cyst. Hope this natural cycle is the one!

small glad ur us went well. Hopefully the fert appt will come soon-or more hopefully u won't need it!

cary-love ur quote.

suzi-how r u? Hugs.x

afm cd 14. Not sure when/if ov as have had twinges a few different days. Ewcm yesterday. No poas this months but do need to get the old cbfm going next month. We dtd every otherday to cover the bases. Fert appt next wed!

good luck everyone.x


----------



## Kat S

Nessau, I think you did the right thing! As long as you have frequent sex during the possible ovulation window, you've done all you can. No need for in-depth studies of cm or temps, so you can relax. I hope this is it for you!!

So I'm about to google at-home insemination kits...again. Maybe this time I'll find something that doesn't look complicated and scary. In the meantime, we always have our Softcups!

Kismet, I hope your HSG goes ok!!


----------



## Kat S

OK, found one! So I ordered the "human" at home insemination kit. Comes with 6 sterile cups, 6 syringes, and 6 Soft Cups to keep it up there. Funny I had to search "human" because I kept finding only animal insemination kits on Amazon.com! :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Hope that it does the trick for u kat. Lll at the animal ones!


----------



## smallhelen

Kat S said:


> OK, found one! So I ordered the "human" at home insemination kit. Comes with 6 sterile cups, 6 syringes, and 6 Soft Cups to keep it up there. Funny I had to search "human" because I kept finding only animal insemination kits on Amazon.com! :haha:

I'm glad you're getting the human syringes; the horse or cow ones might make things a little tricky! :rofl:


----------



## Kat S

smallhelen said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> OK, found one! So I ordered the "human" at home insemination kit. Comes with 6 sterile cups, 6 syringes, and 6 Soft Cups to keep it up there. Funny I had to search "human" because I kept finding only animal insemination kits on Amazon.com! :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you're getting the human syringes; the horse or cow ones might make things a little tricky! :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL! I know, right?! So bizarre!

Today I bought a Clear Blue digital ovulation kit. Has 10 test strips so should last me the month.


----------



## nessaw

So I ended up not really having any noticeable ov pains. Now not sure when due as it has always been 14 days after the pain stopped. Good news is it means I can't spend the 2ww counting days and googling dpo symptoms! We drd either other day and guess we'll have to wait and see!

how's everyone else doing?x


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone...

FX'd for you Kat...

Ness here's hoping you DTD at the right time...

AF is due for me tomorrow... Started having cramps on Tuesday and had a spot of blood Tuesday night. Wednesday had ewcm with a tinge of pink. Cramps are gone, but I have some lower back pain but only on my left side. It goes into my leg.

Tested but was BFN... Guess we will see what happens


----------



## Kat S

I've been using my Clearblue Digital Ovulation test. Yesterday and today were "low fertility". I'm hoping to see some action Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Carybear!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nessaw

Kat hope u get high fert soon.

cary-is this how u usually r pre af? Hope it's not the witch.


----------



## Kat S

Today is CD 11, and my Clear Blue Digital Ovulation monitor gave me "flashing smiley" today. That means I'm at "high fertiltiy," and in a day or so will be at "peak fertility". So tonight it's a-go!! So nervous and excited to try on our own again after a year of the fertility specialist, drugs, and IUIs.

https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/uk/pcs/aplus/graph_large.gif


----------



## nessaw

Kat good luck. Get to it!

cary looking at ur ticker I guess the witch has come. So sorry.

afm cd 20. Not sure how many dpo. Max cd be 8 I think. If I stick to the prev 26 Day cycles from last few months that takes me to sun. Got fert clinic appt on wed.

hope everyone is ok.x


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, you expect your period Sunday you think? Am I reading that right? Oooh, I hope she doesn't show!!

Cary, I'm sorry if AF showed for you :( Take a few days to deal with it and we'll see you again when you're ready.

AFM, last night was our first try using sterile cups and a 10ml needleless syringe for insemination. I was super nervous I would screw it up, but it went perfectly! I used Preseed about 30 min before, he brought me The Goods in a sterile cup, I sucked 'em into the sterile syringe (BUT I couldn't get all the bubbles out. I tapped and tried like the website said, but a bunch remained. Oh well. I don't think it's a big deal.), then I injected and lay in bed for about 30 min with my hips elevated on a pillow. Then we went to sleep. I didn't use the Softcup afterwards because I was afraid some swimmers would get caught outside the cup and get blocked from going on their journey to the egg! Nothing seemed to leak out anyway, so it's fine.

I was afraid I would have a short ovulation period because of my age. I expected one day of High-fertility "blinking" smiley and one day of "peak" smiley, but this morning I got a second day of blinking smiley like the graph shows! I think that's good news :) I was reading the thread called "At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories" here on Baby+Bump, and most women said they had success when the inseminated 2 days before O, so if I get a "peak" smiley tomorrow, that's perfect. 

Man, that thread has my hopes up. I know this can work, but I have to remember I don't have a lot of viable eggs, and I might not drop one this time. I wish I didn't get my hopes up so much and could just relax. However, I'm just so excited to try without the fertility doc and pray it works this month at home. It would be so great to call them and say "I'm pregnant without your help!"


----------



## Carybear

Yeah... Had so many symptoms... Very different from usual AF.. Sucks but it is what it is


----------



## moni77

Hello ladies. I am 35 and have been TTC since November. Going to the doctor after this cycle to begin testing. FX and baby dust to all!


----------



## MiniMuffins

Hello ladies, may I please join? I've been stalking these forums for a bit, but finally broke down and made an account. I'm 37 and DH is 38, and we're on our 6th month of TTC. I know--not very long at all--but I've learned so much from following everyone on here.

It's been a little worrisome to me along the way that I've never had a :bfp: in my life, despite a bunch of bad birth control behavior when I was younger. But reading how much everyone goes through TRYING to get pregnant, I'm feeling a bit more optimistic about that now. The odds are crazy!

In the TWW of the 6th month now, so...fun fun :happydance:

Tina


----------



## nessaw

Welcome moni and mini! Hope ur stay here is short but sweet!!

cary sorry about af.hugsx

afm fertility appt yesterday went well I think. It was a different guy and he was blunt almost to the point of rudeness but knew his stuff. 

So confusion over sperm analysis. We have low count and low morphology. Both can be improved through stopping alcohol and avoiding heat on the area. Plus oh needs to take his wellman conception pill everyday without me having to remind him!!

I need to lose 5 kgs to get my bmi under 30 to be referred for ivf. In the meantime he's referred me for a hsg to check tubes.

he was very positive about us still being able to get pg without the ivf and for me to do things like yoga etc to make me less anxious.

all in all pretty much what we expected and glad to have the next steps clearly set out.

I have been swimming and dog walking nearly every day of the hols and need to keep that up when I go back to school.


----------



## lachicasola

Hi:wave:

Can I join? I've also been lurking for a while. My partner and I are both 36 and have been trying since April 2012 without any luck at all. Starting to think about our options now as we realise time is ticking. Here's hoping for all of us!!!


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, so glad you got some definitive answers! Oh that is so helpful! Now you know what to do. So happy for you!

Welcome to the new members! I hope you are all following your ovulation times very closely or under the care of a FS who does it for you. May we all catch that egg soon!!


----------



## moni77

I started using the clear blue fertility monitor last cycle and started temping again (after taking the summer off) this cycle. Also used soft cups this time around. My husband usually rides his bike to/from work each day (20 miles round trip) and I had him stop the week before ovulation. AF is due 9/8 or 9/9.


----------



## MiniMuffins

Kat S said:


> Nessaw, so glad you got some definitive answers! Oh that is so helpful! Now you know what to do. So happy for you!
> 
> Welcome to the new members! I hope you are all following your ovulation times very closely or under the care of a FS who does it for you. May we all catch that egg soon!!

Thank you :) We both actually live in Beirut right now due to both of our jobs (not the safest place in the world at the moment), so no FS and probably only 1% of the attention given to O times that it deserves! I'm working on getting a bit better at that over the next few months. We're back in the States in Jan, so at that point if we're still not PG we're going FS all the way and possibly straight to IUI after that.


----------



## Kat S

MiniMuffins said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Nessaw, so glad you got some definitive answers! Oh that is so helpful! Now you know what to do. So happy for you!
> 
> Welcome to the new members! I hope you are all following your ovulation times very closely or under the care of a FS who does it for you. May we all catch that egg soon!!
> 
> Thank you :) We both actually live in Beirut right now due to both of our jobs (not the safest place in the world at the moment), so no FS and probably only 1% of the attention given to O times that it deserves! I'm working on getting a bit better at that over the next few months. We're back in the States in Jan, so at that point if we're still not PG we're going FS all the way and possibly straight to IUI after that.Click to expand...

Ah, gotcha! Well, stay safe! Once you get back to the states you can track your ovulation. For all you know you O several days before or after you think you do. I hope that's all it is!!


----------



## Kat S

CD 14 and I got a SOLID SMILEY today on my Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation test!! Yay!!

But I'm confused because the internet cheapie shows no ovulation at all. 

_See a photo here:_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9619200037/lightbox/

Oooh wait, maybe it's because the CB is much more sensitive and picked up the LH serge before the IC? I'll test again to night with an IC and hopefully by then it's picking it up. Maybe even tomorrow morning.

We did our crazy science experiment last night, as we call it, so my bases are covered so far. We'll do it again on Friday ...or should we do it Thursday morning to split the difference since we can't tonight? He needs time to recharge the swimmers or the quality/quantity sucks.

This morning I woke up from a dream in which I was 11 weeks pregnant.


----------



## battyatty

Hello all you lovely ladies!

I'm new to all this, and find all the jargon bewildering! Google has been a great help lol

I just want to wish you masses of luck in trying TTC your first little bundles!

I am myself about to embark on this rollercoaster, but for my #4!


----------



## Kat S

Kat S said:


> CD 14 and I got a SOLID SMILEY today on my Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation test!! Yay!!
> 
> But I'm confused because the internet cheapie shows no ovulation at all.
> 
> _See a photo here:_
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9619200037/lightbox/
> 
> Oooh wait, maybe it's because the CB is much more sensitive and picked up the LH serge before the IC? I'll test again to night with an IC and hopefully by then it's picking it up. Maybe even tomorrow morning.
> 
> We did our crazy science experiment last night, as we call it, so my bases are covered so far. We'll do it again on Friday ...or should we do it Thursday morning to split the difference since we can't tonight? He needs time to recharge the swimmers or the quality/quantity sucks.
> 
> This morning I woke up from a dream in which I was 11 weeks pregnant.

Update! Still no dark "test" line on my IC either last night or with FMU. I felt a wee crampy for most of yesterday and last night, so I do think I'm Oing today. No idea why the ICs aren't showing anything! I'll try it again this afternoon and this evening.


----------



## FlyFlorida

QUESTIONS FOR ANY/ALL:

1. Do any of you know if it is possible to use an egg donor, but only have the RE fertilize two of the eggs that are retrieved (the max number the clinic will implant)? 

2. Could the remaining eggs (not embryos) be frozen for follow on fertilization and implantation?

3. Do most fertility clinics have the ability to freeze eggs (not embryos)?

4. What the likelihood that the eggs (not embryos) will still be in great shape after the thaw.

All these questions are because I want to avoid having to freeze and thaw embryos since the survivability of a frozen embryo is only 51%. This will determine whether we proceed with this course of action.

Thanks.


----------



## Kat S

FlyFlorida, I don't know the answers to your questions, but I wanted to offer a suggestion to get answers. Have you chosen a Fertility Specialist yet? If you google the specialists in your area, their website may answer some of your questions. The rest they can answer by phone/email or an appointment if you take it that far. Good luck on your journey!!


----------



## FlyFlorida

Kat S said:


> FlyFlorida, I don't know the answers to your questions, but I wanted to offer a suggestion to get answers. Have you chosen a Fertility Specialist yet? If you google the specialists in your area, their website may answer some of your questions. The rest they can answer by phone/email or an appointment if you take it that far. Good luck on your journey!!

Yes. Last spring


----------



## Kat S

LOL!! I finally got a positive IC ovulation strip! I also seem to have more cm today. My CB gave me a positive on Thursday...so should we try again tonight??


----------



## moni77

Kat - doesn't hurt.

Fry - sorry I can't help with the answers...


----------



## Kat S

Moni, are you 10 dpo? Do you feel any symptoms? When will you test?


----------



## nessaw

Kat keep bding to cover the bases!

fly afraid I don't know any of the answers but you might have more luck posting them in the assisted conception forum. They know their stuff over there. Good luck.

thanks batty good luck to you too.

moni how's ur 2ww going? R u a symptom spotter or poas addict?

afm been away for the weekend for family celebrations. Tried to be gd re diet but wasn't too worried. On the straight and narrow now till another party in 2 wks time.

am cd 26/27. Not sure how many dpo poss 13 ish. Lots of tummy ache. Haven't tested but not hoping for much. If nothing turnds up tom I might go get a test.

hi to all.x


----------



## Kat S

nessaw, good luck!! You are so strong not to test early. I hope your patience is rewarded!


----------



## nessaw

Kat I have got myself serious stressed symptom spotting and poas early so many times so this month am just waiting it out (im)patiently. Based on my prev cycles am verging on being late for af but chilling about it. Tbh its felt like af is ready to start for last few days.


----------



## moni77

I am waiting until Sunday to test - AF due Sat - Mon. I am trying not to symptom spot...BUT my back has been achy and breasts feel a little funny.

We'll see...


----------



## nessaw

Stoopid af! Was getting a little excited as didn't show am but came as a surprise after lunch. Boo!

so I called the no the cons gave me re the hsg and all the info was wrong so might not get to have it done this cycle. 
If I wasn't on a diet there wd be choc and wine involved!


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## smallhelen

Hi ladies! :hi:


Spoiler
OK, time to show you something:



Nine days after the first test, and I am still absolutely amazed and shocked. I wasn't expecting it all (and have done another four tests just to make sure :haha:).
We were beginning to think that it would take years to get a BFP, and my appointment with the specialist has just come through. I can only assume that the summer holiday has given me the chance to relax (I'm a teacher), and that has helped.
I'm half very excited and half absolutely terrified. Am just over 5 weeks, and so nervous about what can go wrong. But will keep hoping and praying that this will be a sticky bean. [-o&lt;

:dust: to you all.


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Smallhelen!! How wonderful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## luckylecky

Smallhelen... woooooh! Congrats!


----------



## moni77

Congrats smallhelen!!

Sorry Ness.

AF got me this weekend as well. Pretty disappointed - I really wanted it to be this month. I go to the doctors on monday to look into fertility testing. We did sperm check this weekend and it was positive - so the hubby has enough swimmers. On to next month!


----------



## Kat S

Moni, I'm sorry to hear it :( We'll have to transfer all our hopes to the next cycle!!


----------



## nessaw

Moni am sorry about af. Hugs.x

small

Spoiler
wonderful wonderful news. Am convinced that the summer hols worked the same for me last year. Wishing u a very happy and healthy 9 months.x

Afm cd 7 have been referred for hsg. Meant to be done before cd 10 and no sex before its done. Only a 24 hr answer phone and haven't got called back. V frustrated cos think oving early and don't know whether to dtd and risk it or wait just in case. Sick and tired of missing cycles and wasting time.

hi to all.x


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, that is so frustrating! What is with FS offices not calling back? Knowing that time is of the essence should manifest an excellent call-back system :(. Keep us updated!


----------



## nessaw

So we dtd and then I got a voicemail today! Fortunately the only appt was for today and I couldn't get there so didn't have to reveal my shame! The woman was v nice and understanding re teaching and frustration at time taken and I have her direct line to call next month.


----------



## moni77

ness - hopefully you wont need it next month.


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, I think it's shameful that they waited so long to call that you missed your window! WTH?? I'm glad you're calm about it, though. I would have raised hell and made them hate me LOL! Good luck this cycle...you never know!


----------



## nessaw

Its crap kat but am so 7sed to having to wait because of nhs mistakes that it didn't surprise. Was a bit relieved not to have to explain that we had dtd!

how's things going with you?


----------



## Tori G

Hi- new to this site! I'm 37 and my hubby and I are trying for our first. So far, no luck, but it has only been three months. I have endo, so I'm prepared for it to take longer, but never thought that I would feel frustration so quickly. My endo is not severe, and AF has finally started to level out since I stopped the pill in June. I guess I'm just nervous that I waited too long and missed my window of opportunity because we didn't try a few years ago...


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi Tori - I'm almost 37 and we've been trying for our first for nearly 9 months. It is frustrating and worrying but you must try not to regret. It's a waste of energy. I also think that if it takes you a long time at 37 it how do you know it wouldn't take just as long at 27. People who have had children and complain it took longer the older they got aren't a true comparison - as the body wears out with each child. 

Just try to enjoy all the lovely baby dancing. And if nothing happens in 6 months go and get tested. 

The majority of couples age 35-40 do conceive within a year.


----------



## N1977

Hi Tori, I'm with Jazzbird. Try not to regret, you weren't ready years ago, but you are now - don't know about you, but it took me awhile to get DH to a good place not having to force him on the issue.

I'm almost 36 and went of BCP in June as well (17 years!) Every month I see better regulation of my cycles, but it is fustrating and concerning (I thought it would be easy! <-- ha! what did I know). 

I do know that this site has been a godsend to me - to be able to read and chat with likeminded people who understand how challenging this is. Keep your chin up! It will happen for you. :flower:


----------



## angel825

Hi Ladies,

I just joined today. At the end of August, I celebrated my 38th birthday and the end of my birth control pack. I have been married for 2 years and have two stepchildren. For years, I said I never wanted children and a couple of months ago, something happened and all I could think about was having a baby. My husband and I discussed it and decided to TTC this month. 

AF is due to arrive this Friday, but who knows since this will be the first since I stopped my BC. I definitely ovulated this month but we didn't do any charting or anything.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tori G

Jazzbird said:


> Hi Tori - I'm almost 37 and we've been trying for our first for nearly 9 months. It is frustrating and worrying but you must try not to regret. It's a waste of energy. I also think that if it takes you a long time at 37 it how do you know it wouldn't take just as long at 27. People who have had children and complain it took longer the older they got aren't a true comparison - as the body wears out with each child.
> 
> Just try to enjoy all the lovely baby dancing. And if nothing happens in 6 months go and get tested.
> 
> The majority of couples age 35-40 do conceive within a year.


Thanks for the reassurance- I am hopeful that as long as we keep trying it will happen. The longer that I'm off the pill after so many years, the more regular my body seems to become, and I've even lost weight without trying over the past three months. Once my body really has time to readjust, then maybe we will be fortunate enough to have it happen without having to visit the doctor. However, with that being said, I DO plan on making an appt if, after 6 months, we still haven't had any luck. I've always been a planner, and it's been difficult for my sanity that this isn't something that we could plan like everything else! Guess I will leave it to nature- at least until 6 months!


----------



## Jazzbird

Tori - are you temping and doing opk testing? I definitely think it's good to know exactly when you ovulate. Mine varies from cd14 to cd23 ...so it's really important for me to opk test. 

I know what you mean. I'm a planner too. Got married last year and decided to ttc immediately naively thinking id have my first at 36 and then #2 at 38. Now I'm thinking we may only be able to have one if we are able to have any at all. 

It's hard not to regret but I was always on the fence about having children until we started trying. Then I realised it was something I had always wanted deep down. And everyone I know has at least one child. Feels like a club I can't join. And you start looking at your life wondering what you will do if it doesn't happen. 

Hopefully it'll happen soon for you. We have to stay positive and take each day as it comes. X


----------



## nessaw

Hi welcome all the new ladies and good luck.

I got af today. V random cycle-ov pains on cd 6/7. Booked hsg for nextvtues and asked for second opinion on light 2 day afs. Hope to have some answers soon. Bmi going down and lost a couple of pounds. All good . X


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi neesaw - I'm an acupuncturist and was interested to read about light af. Do you get headaches at all? Floaters in the eyes? Tiredness? Pale complexion? Is your tongue pale? In Tcm terms it is blood deficiency. You should eat more red meat generally and lots of dark green veg. You could also try taking floradix as a supplement - you can find in holland and Barrett.


----------



## Kat S

Jazzbird said:


> It's hard not to regret but I was always on the fence about having children until we started trying. Then I realized it was something I had always wanted deep down. And everyone I know has at least one child. Feels like a club I can't join. And you start looking at your life wondering what you will do if it doesn't happen.

OMG, that's me. See? That's why I'm here. You guys get it.


----------



## nessaw

Jazz for the last 3 yrs have had bad sinuses with headaches most weeks. Interesting to hear it might be linked. Should I be on iron supplements do you think? Am always tired but always put it down to getting up at 6 and teaching 5 yr olds! Am pale-will go look at tongue. Do get occasional floaters. Recently had a little double vision when extra tired.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi Neesaw - technically you should never diagnose someone without seeing them but I think scanty periods are fairly black and white really. Do you mind if I ask what colour the blood is and if you have any pain, or clotting?

I'm not sure about the sinuses and how they fit in. Have you ever had a test for anaemia? It's similar to what they term blood deficiency. 

Floradix is an iron supplement but more than that as it is made from fruit and herb extracts. 

Are you cold a lot too? Do you have low progesterone? Are the headaches worse after your period?


----------



## Jazzbird

Kat - so nice to talk to people who understand and don't judge. We were the generation told we could achieve anything and not to settle for being a 1950s housewife. I think it is drummed into us on such a subconscious level that it gave me a total fear of commitment. Ahhh if only I had hindsight!


----------



## Jazzbird

Ps neesaw - could also be a link between your year long wait for af after coming off depo although you can't be sure it wasn't down to hormone fluctuations.


----------



## nessaw

Jazz I used to have heavy and painful periods pre depo. Cont to be heavyish and painful post but post mc are now rarely painful. They started to get a little heavier post mc but since I took clomid are much lighter. So gone from 4-5 day heavy until day 3-4 afs to 2day with 3rd day brown watery discharge. Seem to be more brown than red on 1st 2 days. Sorry ladies for tmi. When I had 1st cd21 test which was apr/may 12 the gp said not anaemic. My cd21 tests were low prog but I put that down to early ov and shorter cycles than av. Oh no clotting other than mc. Thanks jazz.


----------



## nessaw

I spoke to my fert clinic yest and told them I wasn't happy with the cons I saw last time and wanted to speak to someone else. Particularly because he dismissed my concerns re a light af. Got an appt for 23rd oct so hopefully might get somewhere. Shd add that in june last yr I had an us to check for any issues and the doc said my lining was thin for the time of the month (had just ov) and that there were hormones I cd take b nothing came of it.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hey Neesaw - so the history paints a slightly different picture and it looks a bit more complex. I'm not sure what depo does to the body in tcm terms and without sitting down and doing a proper diagnosis I feel I could be ill advising you. I do know though that acupuncture is wonderful for regulating cycles. So I would definitely suggest you see one if you are interested and can afford one (they can be expensive but it's hard to make a good living out of it). If you do go - find one on British acupuncture council website or if you live near a college they have heavily subsidised student clinics overseen by practitioners. 

There are many illnesses that I wouldn't advise acupuncture for but menstrual problems respond well to it. I have also heard that Chinese herbs can help with sperm issues. Although I'm not a herbalist. 

I've also noticed doctors don't seem very interested in menstrual problems. They don't have many answers and then recommend very drastic solutions. It's so sad to hear about women having hysterectomies because of painful periods.


----------



## Jazzbird

Ps it could be that your heavy and painful periods have made you very blood deficient. And in tcm terms blood deficiency can impact fertility. The wonderful thing about Chinese medicine is that most things can be treated. Don't give up


----------



## Jazzbird

P.p.s you can still be blood deficient even if you're not anaemic. There are some parallels but its not a like for like comparison.


----------



## nessaw

Thanks jazz. I had had a google for fert acupunture but was unsure who to choose/trust. Will check out that website. Have got a hsg next wk which might shed some light. The gp thought I wasn't oving as prog was so low but us and pg showed I was!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Jazzbird said:


> Kat - so nice to talk to people who understand and don't judge. We were the generation told we could achieve anything and not to settle for being a 1950s housewife. I think it is drummed into us on such a subconscious level that it gave me a total fear of commitment. Ahhh if only I had hindsight!

Just wanted to jump in here because you hit the nail on the head. I was raised by a feminist, single-mom who drilled into me that I was to make something of myself, become educated and become independent. We never once talked about me becoming a mother or getting married because she was so worried I'd end up following in her footsteps of marrying young, putting all her faith in a husband and ending up as a single mother struggling to support a child alone. 

So, I put off getting married and deciding to have children until later than many of those around me because I was trained to be a career-woman. It's no fault of our mothers, as they wanted better for us than they had, in the world they lived in...it's just ironic that what we often want at the end of the day, after all the education and career-climbing is baby slobber, dirty diapers and Mom's groups. I hope the next generation learns to celebrate a more happy medium. 

Thanks for the vent!


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi Katie - so interesting to read your story! My parents stayed together but I vividly remember my mum screaming to us about how our father just leaves her to do everything and spends his life working and socialising. And that was from the age of 4 onwards. He was always working and playing away from home sadly. But her rants I think are the root cause of my fear of having kids. I didn't want to disappear into someone else. But now I'm older I can see it doesn't have to be that way. I have a wonderfully supportive and kind husband. But I fear I realised it all too late now :-( 

It's funny because my sister has 3 but she's unhappy too for different reasons - she disappeared into her kids and doesn't know who she is anymore. 

It's strange how our very early lives shape our most important decisions.


----------



## Juniperjules

Yeh it's an interesting dichotomy really isn't it. I often wonder whether its a case of we always want wot we don't have. I've got friends with kids they adore, but who also feel (& appear) to have no real life or identity of their own. Even with 'nice' husbands, most of the time the buck stops with mums. Even well adjusted intelligent women still end up running around like headless chickens trying to keep everyone happy.

Having said that I can obviously say that I still desperately want to have kids..despite how hard it looks sometimes. But then I haven't spent all of my 20's & 30's being self sacrificing & forgetting who I am like some of my friends have. I've had friends almost have breakdowns bcos they feel so lost, like dont know who they are anymore. On the other side, occasionally I do wonder how hard it will be having a child after all these years of really only having to be responsible for myself ; ) 

I wonder if there IS a happy medium?? I mean my mum has been a brilliant mother, an amazing role model. She's a nurse, she did shifts so we never noticed her being at work much (nite duty), she cooked, cleaned, found time for us. She is loving, supportive, well balanced. But even with mum I can see that she has done EVERYTHING for us, but lost herself a bit along the way. I practically have to force her to spend money on herself or do any self pampering things. She put all of us first & kind of forgot about herself. I remembering hearing about the 'burnt chop syndrome' on Oprah once. Basically saying that if a mum is cooking dinner & a couple of the the chops get burnt, then she'll give the burnt ones to herself.. Not the kids or hubby. 

And then I think.... Maybe THAT'S exactly wot a mum is??? Rather than seeing it as something negative- maybe that's just wot it means to be a mum. I love my mum more than life itself. If she has sacrificed, then every single second of it means the world to me & my sister. It's made us who we are. We're very close to her & would do anything for her. I guess that's the love & respect that she cultivated in us. And in turn we will always look out for her ' make sure she has what she needs.


----------



## Jazzbird

Juniper - you are so right on every point. And also you just never know what sort of child the stork will deliver. Out of my friends - the ones who let their children lead are the ones running around like headless chickens. They get no sleep and seem to have fussy kids. But my friends who are more parent led seem to have easier kids. I don't know - I'm sure it's not that simple. 

I do think there is a tendency of our generation to focus all attention on their children. I'm not sure this is healthy. My nephews really have a sense of entitlement and they are only 6&4. 

I guess in the olden days children were seen as another resource pitching in to help run the household or help with the family business. That motivation is no longer prevalent in the west for most families. 

I really would hate to lose myself completely, yet I am tired of thinking and worrying about myself so endlessly. I feel I am missing the perspective &purpose a family brings. I also feel there is less sacrifice now - we are in a good place financially and I've not got great career ambitions. I've been to university, lived in another country, travelled, explored hobbies ... What else is there left to do? I mean there is so ugh left to do but it all feels more of the same. 

I'm rambling but it would be nice to hear from anyone who has reached their happy medium - particularly from women who went from a place of independence and career to being a mum. How do you honestly find it?!


----------



## KimmyKat

Katie Potatie said:


> it's just ironic that what we often want at the end of the day, after all the education and career-climbing is baby slobber, dirty diapers and Mom's groups. I hope the next generation learns to celebrate a more happy medium.

I'm new to the forums. I saw this thread and had to respond since it's exactly what I've been feeling for the past few months. 

I'm 36 and a tenured professor, but after spending a decade of putting my studies and career first, I'd happily give it all up for a chubby, drooling baby. If you'd told me that this would be how I would feel when I was 26, I would've laughed and said, "As if!" 

DH and I are heading into our 8th month of trying. This past cycle, my doctor put me on my first round of Clomid. I was a few days late, which got my hopes up until I read online that Clomid can delay AF. Well, this morning I got AF, and now I'm sitting on my couch feeling sad and frustrated. I need to find a more zen way of dealing with ttc because the cycle of mad hope, frustration, and despair is wearing me out.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi KimmyKat ... welcome! Always nice to see a new face, particularly a cat playing with a typewriter ;-)

Sorry to hear you are in your 8 month trying ... similar for me and my hubby and same age too. We are still hoping for a natural BFP, although I'm heavily dosed up on chinese herbs. That's a bummer too about clomid. The day you get AF is always horrible. Even if you have tested and its negative, you still hope until you get AF. And I'm a test addict, swallowing pregnancy tests like they are sweets!!! Although this month's resolution is not to test until I get to 2 days late. 

Most healthy couples 35+ do get their BFP within a year, so I'm hoping you'll get lucky in the next 4 tries - well that EVERYONE gets lucky in the next 4 tries. How nice would that be?!


----------



## BBbliss

Juniper, such beautiful words about your mom, I guess I try to be like that to my two DDs who are now almost 16 and 18. I've been a single mother and raised them alone since the birth of my second. I hope they are as close to me and have the same love as you and your sister to your mom. It hasn't been easy and at times I did loose myself but I gave myself no other option then to do this job the best way I can. That IS what a mother does. I still always serve myself last at the dinner table and take less, even lie i don't want something. My own mother was never very motherly and my sister and I still struggle from it. Loosing your "self" while raising your children is part of the circle of life. ALL is temporary, nothing is permanent. They do grow up fast. Look at me! One child going to college next year and I'm ready and trying to jump back into the madness. So take it from me, it's tough, it's emotional, it's challenging but it's also rewarding. It's in loosing yourself that you will RE- discover yourself... Better, stronger, wiser and more beautiful then ever.


----------



## Jazzbird

BBbliss - this brought tears to my eyes: "So take it from me, it's tough, it's emotional, it's challenging but it's also rewarding. It's in loosing yourself that you will RE- discover yourself... Better, stronger, wiser and more beautiful then ever"

I love this. Thank you!


----------



## Juniperjules

Yep... I agree, beautifully said BBliss... And I know I'm willingly choosing to take this path bcos when I think of the relationship I have with my mother, I want so much to be able to be 'that' for my own child. Jazz I think it was u that said something about being fed up only having to think about urself? That's how I feel, I feel like I'm ready to focus everything on someone else- I want to make those sacrifices- bcos what u get in return is worth every moment of the worry to get there.


----------



## Jazzbird

Well I caved and tested today 9dpo. I know it's too early but I couldn't resist. BFN of course. Every cycle that glimmer of hope fades a little more. Soon I probably won't even bother testing at all. 

And now I'm coming down with a sore throat 2 days before a 2 hour singing gig! Noooooooooooo!


----------



## BBbliss

Jazzbird! Now I get your username. That's awesome! singing it not a gift I have lol

Don't be so hard on yourself, it's ok to cave in... Just don't lose hope :)


----------



## Jazzbird

I love singing, I feel so alive when I'm singing. I just don't do it enough. I have a normal boring day job though. But really wish deep down I had pursued my singing from the outset, then I wouldn't be trapped with mortgages and a comfortable life style. Oh well!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry about the bfn jazz. Hopefully too early.

I totally agree with everything you ladies have been saying.

afm hsg tomorrow which is also the year anniversary of our bfp so bit of a crappy day plus oh away working tonight so feeling a bit sorry for myself. Will hopefully update with good news tom.

hugs all round.x


----------



## nessaw

Jazz quick question re iron/anaemia following on from before. I was looking at symptoms and one was flaky nails which I have. Am I just looking for symptoms? Maybe a trip to gp? I found an acupunturist near me on that website and just trying to contact as online booking wasn't working.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi Nessaw - I'm so glad you are going to try acupuncture. It's tempting to symptom spot but in reality nearly every symptom can have multiple diagnosis. Tiredness can be due to weak stomach qi, kidney yang deficiency, blood deficiency ... The acupuncturist will look for clusters of symptoms together with taking your pulse, looking at your tongue. 

It's not really an activity you can carry out yourself especially as you probably have a few patterns together which interact. 

If you have symptoms you're worried about - its always advisable to go to your gp but I have found acupuncture often works when my gp says there's not much they can do for my symptoms. 

As you have had heavy periods in the past - it is plausible that you are now blood deficient (many women are). But I couldn't rule out other factors such as medication etc. 

This is why it's good to see someone in person.


----------



## Kat S

Was it on this thread that people were recommending a supplement to help boost DH's sperm count? I think it's time to get it and I can't remember what it was!


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> Was it on this thread that people were recommending a supplement to help boost DH's sperm count? I think it's time to get it and I can't remember what it was!

There a few good success stories here! But it's mainly fertilaid for man and countboost. Also 2000mg of vitamin c a day will double the count. I'm going thru the same thing right now :(
Good luck! Btw your dh's numbers are not bad at all:)


----------



## Kat S

BBbliss said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Was it on this thread that people were recommending a supplement to help boost DH's sperm count? I think it's time to get it and I can't remember what it was!
> 
> There a few good success stories here! But it's mainly fertilaid for man and countboost. Also 2000mg of vitamin c a day will double the count. I'm going thru the same thing right now :(
> Good luck! Btw your dh's numbers are not bad at all:)Click to expand...

Oh thank you!

Yes, he had a few months of good numbers, but his last two were crap :wacko: The one we just did he was 6.8 million post wash and only 85% motility. He drinks a lot, and I'll try to get him to cut back, but in the meantime I wanted to try a supplement, too. Thanks!!


----------



## BBbliss

Kat S said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Was it on this thread that people were recommending a supplement to help boost DH's sperm count? I think it's time to get it and I can't remember what it was!
> 
> There a few good success stories here! But it's mainly fertilaid for man and countboost. Also 2000mg of vitamin c a day will double the count. I'm going thru the same thing right now :(
> Good luck! Btw your dh's numbers are not bad at all:)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you!
> 
> Yes, he had a few months of good numbers, but his last two were crap :wacko: The one we just did he was 6.8 million post wash and only 85% motility. He drinks a lot, and I'll try to get him to cut back, but in the meantime I wanted to try a supplement, too. Thanks!!Click to expand...


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...-success-stories-male-factor-infertility.html

I meant to post this link when I said "here" lol

I have my DF on:

Tribulus, vitamin C, L-arginine, coQ10, l-carnitine, Pycnogenol, omega 3 fish oil plus a centrum multi. He doesn't drink, gets planty of sleep, no junk food, exercises every day including yoga 3times a wk, so when we got his SA I was in total shock! We are giving it a few weeks and retesting. It was 10mil, 80% motility and ZERO! Morphology. Lets see what the supplement do for him. I'll let you know if it works for us. Good luck!


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies - after a week out of town and a couple days of catch up I am back. Imissed some beautiful posts while I was gone.

update for me - started the infertility testing. (I am almost 36, hubby almost 35, been ttc since Nov 2012.) My progesterone level was "fine". Once I get AF (due today or tomorrow) - will schedule day 3 blood work and the HSG test. Hubby's tests not so good - 14.7 million, 49%mobility, 9%morphology. They want him to retest in a couple of weeks. The postcoital test also only had one live moving sperm. He does drink a fair amount of beer - but the doctor just told him that doesn't effect the sperm - just the ability to perform (which he has no issues with) - everything else I have read says that the alcohol can effect the sperm. He also rides his bike to and from work almost every day (about 35 min each way) and he eats fine. We started the fertileaid but it upsets his stomach. Once my tests are done we are going to discuss the various options. (Hopefully it happens naturally before then.)

Anyways good luck to everyone else and thanks for the support!!


----------



## nessaw

Moni our cons said alcohol basically is toxic to the sperm and can wipe out a batch! Am trying to get my oh to cut it out but funnily enough all he heard was cut down! He takes conceive + for men which is meant to improve the sa a lot but he has been sporadic in taking it. Sometimes it feels like I'm the only one taking/doing stuff for this whole ttc malarkey!


----------



## nessaw

Its weird how different doctors see things differently like the alcohol thing. We had 3 doctors look at the sa and they all said different things about it!


----------



## Kat S

Nessaw, it's so confusing. On another thread I was reading, someone's doc told them alcohol doesn't affect SA. I've read otherwise, so I don't really believe that!!


----------



## BBbliss

Well, I wouldn't take any risks. I just saw a BnB "friend" go thru IVF this wk and her DH came home drunk a couple of times the same wk and he had such low number on the day of IVF that they had to do ICSI. 

My DF doesn't have any bad habits and the only thing I think was destroying his sperm was a hot yoga class we were taking on wknds. Will know soon as he is not going anymore and I'm serious about the suplements. He does skip if I'm not around and it frustrates me. Why are they so difficult?


----------



## moni77

Thanks ness - considering buying other supplements for him - but not sure they are worth the money. I think he needs to cut out the beer for a bit - he has cut way down - but still has a couple almost every night. 

AF arrived today - got my hopes up when she didnt arrive yesterday as predicted by FF- which has been pretty accurate. But now I can plan the rest of the tests.


----------



## moni77

So I had a heart to heart with hubby last night - even though he does not think it is the problem, he has agreed to basically stop drinking for the rest of the year - at which point we will retest him and reevaluate depending on the results. I have agreed that he can have a couple of beers for a few big events - like the Xmas party etc, but for the most part he wont be drinking.

My HSG test is next Friday and than I'll have the rest of the results so we can determine what the next step will be.


----------



## nessaw

Thats good news moni. We did something similar-agreed on certain occasions etc. Tho we had lots of booze left over from our housewarming party which made it a bit harder! Good luck with the hsg.


----------



## LilSluz

Kat S said:


> Was it on this thread that people were recommending a supplement to help boost DH's sperm count? I think it's time to get it and I can't remember what it was!

Funny I just decided to pop in here & saw this. Yes a bunch of us had DH's take Wellman Conception :thumbup: Perhaps Amazon has it (mine was shipped from UK but took a bit...)

GL!

:hi: Ness!


----------



## tammym1974

I'd love to join in if this thread is still active?! I plan on reading through most of the posts....but there's quite a LOT of them. :haha:

This is a great idea for a thread as I see lots of ladies ttc number 2,3,4,... 12 etc and lots of threads for younger ladies...which isn't really where I fit in. I still visit the other forums...even the TWW...yes, I'm somewhat of a sucker for punishment...:haha:...but it's difficult because there's a lot of twentysomethings.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Tammy and welcome! 

I know what you mean. All those ladies in the prime of fertility who fall pregnant after just a few months make me so frustrated. Especially when they already have kids. I'm still working my butt off for just one!! I started a thread for "Trying for 1st 40+" because that's my age bracket, and it's nice to talk to other ladies in the same situation as me. Our threads are not bogged down with talk of toddler's birthday parties and wishes for that 4th child that just make the rest of us feel bad.


----------



## nessaw

Hi tammy. Nice to see you here. Hi kat-hows it going?


----------



## moni77

Hi ladies ~

So met with the fertility specialist yesterday - I am starting clomid tonight with my first IUI next week! Kind of scared and excited at the same time. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nessaw

Good luck moni. Is this ur first time on clomid?


----------



## moni77

nessaw said:


> Good luck moni. Is this ur first time on clomid?

Yep! First time with the fertility specialist as well. The clomid went fine - a little crampy but nothing too bad. I had my sonogram today and I have 2 follicles bursting to go - one at 22 and one at 26. I am taking the trigger shot tonight and go in Thurs morning for the IUI! Trying not to get my hope up too much since I know the odds are still against us, but you know how it is...


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies, just dropping in to say hi to Ness, Kat, Juniper, Jazz and others that I remember from my time here. (Ness, especially brilliant to see your HSG was clear :hugs:) This is no longer the thread for me but I wanted to check and see how you are all going :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all I know this thread has slowed down now but it was my first and only port of call when I started ttc.
So thought I'd come here and say...

Spoiler
I got a bfp today @15dpo. Am happy but cautious.


----------



## tammym1974

:happydance: So happy for you. It sounds like you have had a rough road. I am always tickled pink when someone over 35 gets a BFP. It gives me hope.


Congrats. :happydance::happydance::happydance:. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Carybear

congrats Ness... Happy and Healthy Nine months!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Ness am :happydance::happydance::happydance: for you :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Congrats ness!!!


----------



## nessaw

Thanks ladies.x


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats again, Ness! You're very brave with your ticker. :cloud9: (I'm too skerd. :argh:) You have definitely more than earned this bfp!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Pebs am trying to not worry about things I can't change so trying to enjoy it while I can and hope for the best. Easier said than done tho!


----------



## tammym1974

nessaw said:


> Pebs am trying to not worry about things I can't change so trying to enjoy it while I can and hope for the best. Easier said than done tho!

Good idea. We wait so long for this that it would be crazy NOT to try and enjoy every minute of it. Stress is bad for the body. Think positive thoughts.


----------



## smallhelen

Hello there ladies!
I am a graduate of this thread, but pop back occasionally to see how things are going.

Nessa - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am so very happy for you. I am keeping everything crossed for you and sending all the positive vibes I can your way. It's so good to see you have finally got your bfp after everything you have been through. Stick little bean!

Good luck to everyone else! :thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Pebs am trying to not worry about things I can't change so trying to enjoy it while I can and hope for the best. Easier said than done tho!

Will you be having an early scan, Ness :hugs: How about a pregnancy journal :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

I just wanted to pop back as a Graduate of this thread to say Ness and PBL I am so thrilled for you both! What fabulous news.... and yes, remember my mantra... Hope is important! xx


----------



## Lady H

Another graduate here. Ditto what Pad said, so so happy for you guys xxxx

Dust all round for you all. Xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Another graduate of this thread and wanted to say :wohoo: Ness so chuffed for you and buckets of sticky :dust: coming your way

XxX


----------



## chickenchaser

It's like a mini reunion LOL. I haven't graduated yet I still have some cooking to do but everything is looking great. Hang in there ladies, this thread has got many of us in the position where we never even dared to dream of.


----------



## chickenchaser

Pad and Never also lovely to see you both here XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## padbrat

Aww Chicken so good to see you doing so well! Long may it continue!

Truck loads of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## nessaw

Mini update. Private scan today @ 8+5 showed identical twins!!!!!!!


----------



## tammym1974

:happydance: A double blessing! Congrats. What a great Christmas present!

I wish you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## terripeachy

That is wonderful news, nessaw! Congrats!!


----------



## oldermom1975

nessaw said:


> Mini update. Private scan today @ 8+5 showed identical twins!!!!!!!

Aw, nessaw! That is just perfect! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## smallhelen

nessaw said:


> Mini update. Private scan today @ 8+5 showed identical twins!!!!!!!

Wow! I am amazed and delighted for you! Such news to start the Christmas holiday with. Try to have a restful two weeks. :)


----------



## nessaw

Thanks ladies. Am in a wee bit of shock! Terri and older am stalking you on the dec thread. Good luck for the new yr! X


----------



## Maddy40

nessaw said:


> Mini update. Private scan today @ 8+5 showed identical twins!!!!!!!

Oh wow Ness was it :shock: and :dance: mixed together, or were you expecting it? What fantastic news for you. And a doubly-Merry Xmas!


----------



## nessaw

Complete shock maddy!


----------



## terripeachy

There's not much to stalk on my end, but I appreciate someone thinking about me. HA!!HA!! Have a Merry Christmas, honeybun.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Ness!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## nessaw

Totally freaked kismet! My bro has twins so was talking to them yesterday. But no nowhere near getting used to the idea!


----------



## padbrat

Aww Nee that is fabulous news! All that waiting has paid off with a double blessing! So pleased for you!

Maddy! Not long for you now! :)


----------



## Lady H

Awww this thread is so quiet these days. I remember when I couldn't keep up with it! Man did this thread keep me sane when I most needed it. Chucking a bit of year end baby dust about for those left lurking that need it..... Xx

Ness...still amazed! Xx


----------



## Titi

Hi girls, I am just hoping to make some new bnb friends that are close to my age and still childless too (not by choice). I'm 38 and going on my sixth year wishing for #1. I don't say ttc anymore because we've been through the ringer with ntnp, then naturally trying, then medications, surgery, IUIS, IVF-nothing ever worked and we are unexplained with no pregnancies ever for either one of us (dh is turning 40 this month). So-now we are just sort of figuring it will never happen but wistful that there could be a surprise someday or maybe will possibly pursue snowflake/embryo adoption at some point but have spent all our savings on both ttc treatments and also therapy/training/help for my recently diagnosed autistic husband (who is also out of work at the moment since the diagnosis).


----------



## tammym1974

Welcome Titi! It's very frustrating isn't it why something so easy for some can be so hard for others? I'm a year older than you...almost two years older in July. :wacko: I've been off BCP for five years and still no baby. 

This forum is great for support and trying to find answers. It's been a godsend at times.


----------



## doodlegirl

I am so down these days. My mother told me on friday that she had menopause at 45! ! ! Since then I just cant lift up. I have not slept for two nights, its so hard to carry with work and everything as I feel like this is the end of my dream of having two children.and if we r lucky with threatment we might have one.i am coming to terms having only one child plus now I might not have any. I am so angry with my mother. she is not easy to talk to, she never opens up about anything and never shows any positive emotions. I cried and cried and cried yesterday and my partner does not understand why I am so upset as I will be 36 and in his opinion we have plenty of time.he does not know absolutely anything about fertlity, his mum is 58 and still no menopause. I feel so alone, I am sorry for rambling and sorry if I am making people depressed but I just have nobody to talk about this. all I here is just relax.i just want to shout:f... y...all! when I talk to my 31 year old friend that has two children she tells me: 'gosh I need to remember how lucky I am and stop complaining about pitty things'. so I have become the reminder of how bad it could be so I am actually making people happy about their own lives. I am so tired of ttc, I never realized what it can do to people. I wish you all to be strong and not to give up as not giving up is so hard. x


----------



## moni77

Sorry you are down Doodle. Hopefully things will work out for you. You came to the right place to vent though - get it all out here, where we are all going through similar emotions.


----------



## Nikko88

My reproductive hero is one of my mother's friend, who after 10 years TTC, got pregnant. She started what she thought was premature menopause at 40. She has since had two healthy children. It was like her ovaries decided to kick into gear just in time.


----------



## doodlegirl

Thank you. I feel so much better today and had some sleep too. My mum is just unbelievable. I love her very much and I know she had a hard life and that's caused her to be the way she is but this time she really annoyed me.as she was never open with me its sort of embarrassing for me to talk about anything around ttc, menopause, periods etc. when she told me last friday that she had menopause at 45 she also said she told the doctor and let it go so was not really sure. I took the courage yesterday and sent her a message asking her to call her doctor to check when she really had it as I need to know for sure due to fertility. and she did. I could not believe her reply.she had her menopause completed in 2004. so she was 50 years old! ! ! thats 5 years late. omg. I felt like a massive stone fell off me. I know I need to learn to communicate with my mum and for all you that have a normal relationship with your mums probably might thing I am pathetic and immature about asking her but it really took lots of courage to do.i am glad I did. Thank you again for even just reading my post and good luck to you all ladies. I hope our luck will come this year! :) x


----------



## LilSluz

Oh wow, how sad that this thread has gone silent... As I am coming up on my 1 & only miracle's 4th birthday, I am getting nostalgic, so I figured I'd pop in... I'm sure there must be another TTC #1, >35 out there. If anyone comes upon this post, then you will receive mobs & mobs of:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Asryellah

Yes, this thread and all the support Ladies gave here, all the advices and all the cheering up - it was amazing :cloud9: truly grateful I had all you back then with me, you all know who you are if you ever pop in :kiss:
Ps, Miss you LilS :hugs:


----------



## _mojojojo_

HI! I'm new and having trouble finding active forums for TTC over 35! Any advice??


----------



## _mojojojo_

Hi!!! Any luck!?? I am new....age 36....looking for buddies.....


----------



## TheBear

I'm new too. I'm 37 and ttc #1...


----------



## nessaw

Hi mojojo and thebear. This thread was amazing. The best support ever and many of us are still in touch. It would be great to get it up and running again.


----------



## TheBear

Hi Nessaw, thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## Asryellah

I loved this thread back while ttc our son, and I would love to be back chatting with lovely Ladies again :) though we are ttc #2 so I guess it is not appropriate..


----------



## doodlegirl

Hello ladies, i was not much of a contributer but read this thread a lot while on an emotional roller coaster while ttc our daughter. We r ttc #2 now at age of 39. Asryella I agree, and maybe we could start another thread for ttc #2. x


----------

